# PART 2 Come join the 50-ish-plus Club! (age, not # of bags)



## nascar fan

*Ladies!  Welcome to Part 2 of the 50-ish club!*

This is a continuation from the original Come join the 50-ish-plus Club! (age, not # of bags) thread.  We have reached our limit. We have been a huge success!
(Continued from:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/come-join-the-50-ish-plus-club-age-818336-665.html)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *Ladies!  Welcome to Part 2 of the 50-ish club!*
> 
> This is a continuation from the original Come join the 50-ish-plus Club! (age, not # of bags) thread.  We have reached our limit. We have been a huge success!
> (Continued from:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/come-join-the-50-ish-plus-club-age-818336-665.html)


YAY! Good for all of us! This is absolutely the *best* thread... so glad you started it, nascar!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> YAY! Good for all of us! This is absolutely the *best* thread... so glad you started it, nascar!


Sparkling new thread!!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks Meg, I agree the enhancer is a modern piece and I also have it to wear on a heavy white gold chain. It is depressing the way people dress now. I think there is still some business dress but I would love to see people dress with care for nice a nice dinner or show out in the public. A friend of mine dressed in a beautiful long dress and her husband wore a classic tux to the opera last year. He actually had people ask him why he was dressed the way he was. She said they were made to feel as if there was something wrong with them and their clothes.


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone else seen the movie My Old Lady with Maggie Smith, Kevin Cline and Kristin Scott Thomas? Loved it and it had a good ending.


----------



## skyqueen

I'm not surprised! The best thread on tPF with charming, smart, fabulous women!!!
Thanks, Nas for starting this wonderful thread!  xxoo


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone else seen the movie My Old Lady with Maggie Smith, Kevin Cline and Kristin Scott Thomas? Loved it and it had a good ending.




I haven't seen this movie but I love all the actors...thanks, Izzy!


----------



## skyqueen

nascar fan said:


> *Ladies!  Welcome to Part 2 of the 50-ish club!*
> 
> This is a continuation from the original Come join the 50-ish-plus Club! (age, not # of bags) thread.  We have reached our limit. We have been a huge success!
> (Continued from:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/come-join-the-50-ish-plus-club-age-818336-665.html)




Hmmmm and some were doubters if I remember correctly. LOL!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Hmmmm and some were doubters if I remember correctly. LOL!



Really???


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Meg, I agree the enhancer is a modern piece and I also have it to wear on a heavy white gold chain. It is depressing the way people dress now. I think there is still some business dress but I would love to see people dress with care for nice a nice dinner or show out in the public. A friend of mine dressed in a beautiful long dress and her husband wore a classic tux to the opera last year. He actually had people ask him why he was dressed the way he was. She said they were made to feel as if there was something wrong with them and their clothes.



Regarding Trio bag - it fits two pair of glasses  
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28037845&postcount=9939


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Really???


And everyone don't forget *Cilifene* was a founder too.     It was a joint effort.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> And everyone don't forget *Cilifene* was a founder too.     It was a joint effort.



Thanks dear


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone else seen the movie My Old Lady with Maggie Smith, Kevin Cline and Kristin Scott Thomas? Loved it and it had a good ending.


I haven't, but I'll add it to my list for a movie to watch when I get an infusion. Since I get one every 5 weeks, I need recommendations! I love all the actors in this one, so it's a definite thumbs-up. Thanks, *Izzy*!


----------



## ElainePG

I agree with you, *cilifene* and *skyqueen*... my yellow Bal would also be a good choice, depending on the rest of my outfit. For example, I have a fitted light olive jacket that I think would be nice with this scarf, and the yellow Bal would really pop against the olive.

The earlier photos didn't really show, but there's quite a bit of blue in the scarf. This photo shows it much better. It's a very complicated scarf to tie... I'm still learning!:reading:

(And I know it doesn't *at all* go with my cashmere beige & white argyle sweater, but it's blowing up a storm here, and I'm freezing!)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> And everyone don't forget *Cilifene* was a founder too.     It was a joint effort.


Three cheers for *nascar* and *cilifene*! I honestly don't know how I could have survived 2014 without this thread.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I agree with you, *cilifene* and *skyqueen*... my yellow Bal would also be a good choice, depending on the rest of my outfit. For example, I have a fitted light olive jacket that I think would be nice with this scarf, and the yellow Bal would really pop against the olive.
> 
> The earlier photos didn't really show, but there's quite a bit of blue in the scarf. This photo shows it much better. It's a very complicated scarf to tie... I'm still learning!:reading:
> 
> (And I know it doesn't *at all* go with my cashmere beige & white argyle sweater, but it's blowing up a storm here, and I'm freezing!)



It's beautiful ....



ElainePG said:


> Three cheers for *nascar* and *cilifene*! I honestly don't know how I could have survived 2014 without this thread.



Awww thanks Elaine!


----------



## Cilifene

Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

nascar fan said:


> And everyone don't forget *Cilifene* was a founder too.     It was a joint effort.







Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear




But of course...xxoo!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:




Very chic!!!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> I agree with you, *cilifene* and *skyqueen*... my yellow Bal would also be a good choice, depending on the rest of my outfit. For example, I have a fitted light olive jacket that I think would be nice with this scarf, and the yellow Bal would really pop against the olive.
> 
> The earlier photos didn't really show, but there's quite a bit of blue in the scarf. This photo shows it much better. It's a very complicated scarf to tie... I'm still learning!:reading:
> 
> (And I know it doesn't *at all* go with my cashmere beige & white argyle sweater, but it's blowing up a storm here, and I'm freezing!)



Love your Turandot scarf! The colors just glow! Major congrats!


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:



Cilifene you are the essence of elegance!


----------



## mkpurselover

Well, wonderful that we're on to part deux, but now i can't quote from last thread.

Elaine, love your new h. scarf, and I really like it with the blue MJ, but I do love blue!


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:


Great silk and pearls, and of course your red lockit would go great too.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Really???



That was before my time. Who doubted? Well, at least this group doesn't wear jeans with holes in it. Maybe I shouldn't say that. Forgive me if anyone does.


----------



## Izzy48

Many thanks to nascar and cilifene for being the brain child of a fun place!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:



A wonderful outfit! Love the pearls.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:




Very classy.    You look great.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Three cheers for *nascar* and *cilifene*! I honestly don't know how I could have survived 2014 without this thread.


----------



## 19flowers

thanks to everyone, especially *nascar* and *cilifene*, for making this such a fun place!


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:


You look great!!!!!!!!!!


mkpurselover said:


> Well, wonderful that we're on to part deux, but now i can't quote from last thread.
> 
> Elaine, love your new h. scarf, and I really like it with the blue MJ, but I do love blue!


Can you go back and do cut-and-paste?



Izzy48 said:


> That was before my time. Who doubted? Well, at least this group doesn't wear jeans with holes in it. Maybe I shouldn't say that. Forgive me if anyone does.


No holey jeans are in my closet.  



Izzy48 said:


> Many thanks to nascar and cilifene for being the brain child of a fun place!






19flowers said:


> thanks to everyone, especially *nascar* and *cilifene*, for making this such a fun place!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:


You look beautiful, *cilifene*! Have we ever seen you in a silk blouse before? This is such a luxurious look, with the long pearl necklace.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Love your Turandot scarf! The colors just glow! Major congrats!


Thank you, *florasun*... I'm floating!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Well, wonderful that we're on to part deux, but now i can't quote from last thread.
> 
> Elaine, love your new h. scarf, and I really like it with the blue MJ, *but I do love blue!*



I had a feeling you'd approve of that bag, *mk*!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Very chic!!!





Florasun said:


> Cilifene you are the essence of elegance!





mkpurselover said:


> Great silk and pearls, and of course your red lockit would go great too.





Izzy48 said:


> A wonderful outfit! Love the pearls.





Pink Bon Bon said:


> Very classy.    You look great.





nascar fan said:


> You look great!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you very much ladies....!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> That was before my time. Who doubted? Well, at least this group doesn't wear jeans with holes in it. Maybe I shouldn't say that. Forgive me if anyone does.



No holes here 



Izzy48 said:


> Many thanks to nascar and cilifene for being the brain child of a fun place!





19flowers said:


> thanks to everyone, especially *nascar* and *cilifene*, for making this such a fun place!







ElainePG said:


> You look beautiful, *cilifene*! Have we ever seen you in a silk blouse before? This is such a luxurious look, with the long pearl necklace.



Thanks Elaine! no I don't think I've posted the silk blouse before. 
I love this necklace it's a Georg Jensen sphere...


----------



## chessmont

I confess to having holey jeans


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I confess to having holey jeans


LOL! At least you're in style!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> No holes here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Elaine! no I don't think I've posted the silk blouse before.
> I love this necklace it's a *Georg Jensen* sphere...



LOVE Georg Jensen.  My Mom has a pin from the 1950s... she wears it on a jacket lapel. Very "modernistic" looking. It's exactly like this, except hers is silver, not YG:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEORG-JENSE...734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a329b5b7e


----------



## jmcadon

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:


Love this look...so elegant


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> I agree with you, *cilifene* and *skyqueen*... my yellow Bal would also be a good choice, depending on the rest of my outfit. For example, I have a fitted light olive jacket that I think would be nice with this scarf, and the yellow Bal would really pop against the olive.
> 
> The earlier photos didn't really show, but there's quite a bit of blue in the scarf. This photo shows it much better. It's a very complicated scarf to tie... I'm still learning!:reading:
> 
> (And I know it doesn't *at all* go with my cashmere beige & white argyle sweater, but it's blowing up a storm here, and I'm freezing!)



Such a pretty scarf...love all the colors!  We just had hail!  Finally, California is getting some much needed rain.


----------



## ElainePG

Of course there's no *possible* way I can keep up with you girls who have "real" jewelry  but I just treated myself to a little "pretend" rose gold Valentine's Day present from Henri Bendel.

I'm just crazy about their oval bracelets. They fit me perfectly, and because they open and close easily, they're a breeze to pop on & off.

I never watched Sex & The City, but do I have it right that SJP used to shop at HB?


----------



## jmcadon

chessmont said:


> I confess to having holey jeans


Ha ha...I have a pair too, but only one hole near the knee.  They are really too small for me tho so I probably will never wear them again.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:


So elegant, very classy! You wear it so well. 



Izzy48 said:


> That was before my time. Who doubted? Well, at least this group doesn't wear jeans with holes in it. Maybe I shouldn't say that. Forgive me if anyone does.



Haha, I do! I'm probably past my expiration date for holey jeans (51 in 3 days), but I still love them. I got these in January.



chessmont said:


> I confess to having holey jeans



Me too 



skyqueen said:


> LOL! At least you're in style!



Hi skyqueen! Thanks for finding me and inviting me back. I've been MIA for a long time, but I don't have any new bags, scarves, etc, to report since last time I was here. Just my holey jeans 



ElainePG said:


> Of course there's no *possible* way I can keep up with you girls who have "real" jewelry  but I just treated myself to a little "pretend" rose gold Valentine's Day present from Henri Bendel.
> 
> I'm just crazy about their oval bracelets. They fit me perfectly, and because they open and close easily, they're a breeze to pop on & off.
> 
> I never watched Sex & The City, but do I have it right that SJP used to shop at HB?



I love your bracelet, great buy!  I hope all is well with you and your DH in gorgeous Cali.


----------



## hockeymama

Long time lurker here - still having trouble that "certain age" a few years in - but want to say that this is the kindest, most supportive, non-snarky group I've ever read.  It is a pleasure.


----------



## chessmont

girlsnstilletos said:


> Haha, I do! I'm probably past my expiration date for holey jeans (51 in 3 days), but I still love them. I got these in January.



Oh then I am waaay past my exp date lol.  59 this year.  But what can I say I love holey jeans.

You look great in yours!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

chessmont said:


> Oh then I am waaay past my exp date lol.  59 this year.  But what can I say I love holey jeans.
> 
> You look great in yours!



I'm only joking about the 'expiration date'! To each is own, right?! I'll wear them as long as I enjoy wearing them, as well as anything else. I'm not one to focus too much on a number anyway  Thanks, and I'm sure you look fab in yours too!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> LOVE Georg Jensen.  My Mom has a pin from the 1950s... she wears it on a jacket lapel. Very "modernistic" looking. It's exactly like this, except hers is silver, not YG:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEORG-JENSE...734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a329b5b7e



I love the pin elaine... And love the bracelet ... Very beautiful!!!


----------



## Cilifene

jmcadon said:


> Love this look...so elegant



Thank you very much 



girlsnstilletos said:


> So elegant, very classy! You wear it so well.
> 
> Thanks very much! Welcome back *girlsnstilletos*  it's nice to see you again!
> You look fabulous in your holey jeans


----------



## Cilifene

hockeymama said:


> Long time lurker here - still having trouble that "certain age" a few years in - but want to say that this is the kindest, most supportive, non-snarky group I've ever read.  It is a pleasure.



Welcome hockeymama  thank you so much for your kind words.........


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> LOL! At least you're in style!




Might have known I would stick my foot in my mouth!


----------



## Izzy48

jmcadon said:


> Ha ha...I have a pair too, but only one hole near the knee.  They are really too small for me tho so I probably will never wear them again.




You'd think I would learn to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## skyqueen

girlsnstilletos said:


> So elegant, very classy! You wear it so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I do! I'm probably past my expiration date for holey jeans (51 in 3 days), but I still love them. I got these in January.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> Hi skyqueen! Thanks for finding me and inviting me back. I've been MIA for a long time, but I don't have any new bags, scarves, etc, to report since last time I was here. Just my holey jeans
> 
> 
> 
> I love your bracelet, great buy!  I hope all is well with you and your DH in gorgeous Cali.




Welcome back, Girlsn!
You still have the shape for "distressed" jeans...go for it!


----------



## skyqueen

hockeymama said:


> Long time lurker here - still having trouble that "certain age" a few years in - but want to say that this is the kindest, most supportive, non-snarky group I've ever read.  It is a pleasure.




Welcome HockeyMama...how nice of you to say! I think so, too!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Might have known I would stick my foot in my mouth!







Izzy48 said:


> You'd think I would learn to keep my mouth shut!




LOL!
Better you then me........


----------



## ElainePG

girlsnstilletos said:


> So elegant, very classy! You wear it so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I do! I'm probably past my expiration date for holey jeans (51 in 3 days), but I still love them. I got these in January.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> Hi skyqueen! Thanks for finding me and inviting me back. I've been MIA for a long time, but I don't have any new bags, scarves, etc, to report since last time I was here. Just my holey jeans
> 
> 
> 
> *I love your bracelet, great buy! * I hope all is well with you and your DH in gorgeous Cali.



Hi there, *girlsn*... great to see you again! Well, of *course* you have holey jeans! You've *always* rocked jeans and a tank top. I couldn't decide whether to buy the bracelet now, or wait for it to go on sale, but HB had free shipping, which they often don't, so it was sort of a "pay now or pay later" situation.  Besides, I kind of like instand gratification!

No new bags???? We'll have to tempt you!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I love the pin elaine... And love the bracelet ... Very beautiful!!!


Thank you, *cilifene*!  The pin reminds me of a Henry Moore sculpture... very "mid-century modern" as it's called now. For me, it's just the style I was brought up with! I find it hysterical that it's become "collectible." 

Is your Georg Jensen necklace modern, or is it vintage?


----------



## ElainePG

hockeymama said:


> Long time lurker here - still having trouble that "certain age" a few years in - but want to say that this is the kindest, most supportive, non-snarky group I've ever read.  It is a pleasure.


So glad you finally posted, *hockeymama*. I agree... everyone here is lovely!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

You ladies rock!  I have wanted to post here (well, in the original thread that is) for five Purse Forum years!  That is a mighty long time!  I will be 48 in July.    MUST I WAIT, heee?????!!!!!???


I respectfully request a 2.5 year pardon.


Otherwise I patiently wait with bated breath!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Might have known I would stick my foot in my mouth!


Oh, Izzy, I do that all the time! "Foot in mouth" disease... I can't begin to tell you the number of times I've had a red face! Think nothing of it.


----------



## rdgldy

chessmont said:


> I confess to having holey jeans




holey jeans here too.....


----------



## girlsnstilletos

skyqueen said:


> Welcome back, Girlsn!
> You still have the shape for "distressed" jeans...go for it!



Thanks skyqueen, you're too kind! 



ElainePG said:


> Hi there, *girlsn*... great to see you again! Well, of *course* you have holey jeans! You've *always* rocked jeans and a tank top. I couldn't decide whether to buy the bracelet now, or wait for it to go on sale, but HB had free shipping, which they often don't, so it was sort of a "pay now or pay later" situation.  Besides, I kind of like instand gratification!
> 
> No new bags???? We'll have to tempt you!



Haha, I'm definitely a jeans and tank/casual top kind of girl and wear a lot of workout clothes. It suits me and my lifestyle best. I do get dressed up a couple times a year though, but only if I have to  I admire all you lovely ladies here who wear cute dresses, skirts, and put together great outfits! 

Can't go wrong with free shipping! Instant gratification is fun, especially on items which won't break the bank. I really like that bracelet and the bling on it, very cute! 

You're too funny, tempting me with bags! There are so many gorgeous bags to look at, I love looking at them all!  Last year for my B-Day I got a very nice handbag, that's the last one I received. I have 9 high end handbags now, which is a lot more than I've ever had in my life! I'm the person in the past who'd use the same inexpensive bag for 2, 3, 4 years straight before getting a new one. I feel kind guilty I don't barely use some the beautiful bags I already have! My SO wants to take me shopping for my birthday tomorrow (bday is on Tuesday) but to be honest, I told him I really don't care if he buys me anything. I know, I'm such a weirdo! LOL There's nothing I really want, and definitely don't need at the moment. I'm very content right now. I made donations to two of my fave wildlife conservation orgs as a birthday gift to myself, that's all I really wanted


----------



## nascar fan

LoveHandbags! said:


> You ladies rock!  I have wanted to post here (well, in the original thread that is) for five Purse Forum years!  That is a mighty long time!  I will be 48 in July.    MUST I WAIT, heee?????!!!!!???
> 
> 
> I respectfully request a 2.5 year pardon.
> 
> 
> Otherwise I patiently wait with bated breath!


This is exactly what the "*ish*" is for!  Welcome!  Wait no longer.


----------



## nascar fan

hockeymama said:


> Long time lurker here - still having trouble that "certain age" a few years in - but want to say that this is the kindest, most supportive, non-snarky group I've ever read.  It is a pleasure.






Izzy48 said:


> Might have known I would stick my foot in my mouth!



funny, izzy!


----------



## skyqueen

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks skyqueen, you're too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm definitely a jeans and tank/casual top kind of girl and wear a lot of workout clothes. It suits me and my lifestyle best. I do get dressed up a couple times a year though, but only if I have to  I admire all you lovely ladies here who wear cute dresses, skirts, and put together great outfits!
> 
> Can't go wrong with free shipping! Instant gratification is fun, especially on items which won't break the bank. I really like that bracelet and the bling on it, very cute!
> 
> You're too funny, tempting me with bags! There are so many gorgeous bags to look at, I love looking at them all!  Last year for my B-Day I got a very nice handbag, that's the last one I received. I have 9 high end handbags now, which is a lot more than I've ever had in my life! I'm the person in the past who'd use the same inexpensive bag for 2, 3, 4 years straight before getting a new one. I feel kind guilty I don't barely use some the beautiful bags I already have! My SO wants to take me shopping for my birthday tomorrow (bday is on Tuesday) but to be honest, I told him I really don't care if he buys me anything. I know, I'm such a weirdo! LOL There's nothing I really want, and definitely don't need at the moment. I'm very content right now. I made donations to two of my fave wildlife conservation orgs as a birthday gift to myself, that's all I really wanted




Happy early B-Day, Girlsn!
Wonderful present to yourself from yourself and the animals thank you!
Why not post a pic of your gorgeous Rolex...absolutely stunning!


----------



## skyqueen

LoveHandbags! said:


> You ladies rock!  I have wanted to post here (well, in the original thread that is) for five Purse Forum years!  That is a mighty long time!  I will be 48 in July.    MUST I WAIT, heee?????!!!!!???
> 
> 
> I respectfully request a 2.5 year pardon.
> 
> 
> Otherwise I patiently wait with bated breath!




No waiting, Love...join right in!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> No waiting, Love...join right in!



+1


----------



## ElainePG

girlsnstilletos said:


> You're too funny, tempting me with bags! There are so many gorgeous bags to look at, I love looking at them all!  Last year for my B-Day I got a very nice handbag, that's the last one I received. I have 9 high end handbags now, which is a lot more than I've ever had in my life! I'm the person in the past who'd use the same inexpensive bag for 2, 3, 4 years straight before getting a new one. I feel kind guilty I don't barely use some the beautiful bags I already have! My SO wants to take me shopping for my birthday tomorrow (bday is on Tuesday) but to be honest, I told him I really don't care if he buys me anything. I know, I'm such a weirdo! LOL There's nothing I really want, and definitely don't need at the moment. I'm very content right now. *I made donations to two of my fave wildlife conservation orgs as a birthday gift to myself, that's all I really wanted*



Now that is an absolutely *lovely* thing to do, sweetie! You have a big heart.

Happy early birthday... one more Aquarius on this thread! Gosh, there are a lot of you "water carriers" here...


----------



## Cilifene

girlsnstilletos said:


> So elegant, very classy! You wear it so well.
> 
> Haha, I do! I'm probably past my expiration date for holey jeans (51 in 3 days), but I still love them. I got these in January.



Thank you *girlsnstilletos.* welcome back! and you look great in your jeans


----------



## Cilifene

LoveHandbags! said:


> You ladies rock!  I have wanted to post here (well, in the original thread that is) for five Purse Forum years!  That is a mighty long time!  I will be 48 in July.    MUST I WAIT, heee?????!!!!!???
> 
> 
> I respectfully request a 2.5 year pardon.
> 
> 
> Otherwise I patiently wait with bated breath!



LoveHandbags, you are very welcome!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Izzy, I do that all the time! *"Foot in mouth" disease*... I can't begin to tell you the number of times I've had a red face! Think nothing of it.



lol


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> LOVE Georg Jensen.  My Mom has a pin from the 1950s... she wears it on a jacket lapel. Very "modernistic" looking. It's exactly like this, except hers is silver, not YG:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEORG-JENSE...734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a329b5b7e



I love that pin. You and Ciliphene are about to convince me to get my first piece of Georg Jensen jewelry.


----------



## Florasun

girlsnstilletos said:


> So elegant, very classy! You wear it so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I do! I'm probably past my expiration date for holey jeans (51 in 3 days), but I still love them. I got these in January.
> 
> Hi skyqueen! Thanks for finding me and inviting me back. I've been MIA for a long time, but I don't have any new bags, scarves, etc, to report since last time I was here. Just my holey jeans



With your looks and figure I am giving you a pass to wear anything you want!
You don't have to buy anything to hang out here! At least, I don't think you do. I'm going on an austerity plan but I'm still going to check in and chat!



hockeymama said:


> Long time lurker here - still having trouble that "certain age" a few years in - but want to say that this is the kindest, most supportive, non-snarky group I've ever read.  It is a pleasure.


Thank you! I also had trouble adjusting to "that number", but after a couple of years I ceased to care. Life goes on and there are still plenty of things to do and see, purses to admire. I still have concerns about growing old, but purse forum is a fun place to take a break. And check in with my fellow "sweet old ladies" haha





Izzy48 said:


> Might have known I would stick my foot in my mouth!


I do it all the time.


----------



## djfmn

chessmont said:


> I confess to having holey jeans



OK I confess to having holey jeans as well!!!



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> With your looks and figure I am giving you a pass to wear anything you want!
> You don't have to buy anything to hang out here! At least, I don't think you do. I'm going on an austerity plan but I'm still going to check in and chat!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I also had trouble adjusting to "that number", but after a couple of years I ceased to care. Life goes on and there are still plenty of things to do and see, purses to admire. I still have concerns about growing old, but purse forum is a fun place to take a break. And check in with my fellow "sweet old ladies" haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it all the time.


Austerity plan here, too! 
Well said, Flora and it just goes to show "sweet old ladies" can still ROCK IT!!!



djfmn said:


> OK I confess to having holey jeans we well!!!


Maybe Izzy should have said "who DOESN"T own" holey jeans?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Now that is an absolutely *lovely* thing to do, sweetie! You have a big heart.
> 
> Happy early birthday... one more Aquarius on this thread! Gosh, there are a lot of you "water carriers" here...


I was just thinking the same thing, Elaine...A LOT of Aquarians!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

What a lovely welcome, thank you so much!  I remember seeing this thread when it was in the Balenciaga subforum so long ago.  And now that I have been in the Handbags & Purses area for the first time in these last few months I have seen your Part 1 thread.  I just went back to look and I guess it is only 2 years old, seems longer.  Purse Forum years must be like dog years, lol. 

I love my hubby, my handbags, and last but not least that little monkey over there on in the left, 
<------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ she is my constant PF companion and curled up in my lap as I type this now, heee! 

My handbag philosophy is to only keep what I am totally in love with so that I may rotate often.  (Freaky gal here misses her bags if they don't get out often, _shhhhh, don't tell anyone!)_ 

One of the only things I don't like about approaching 50 is that I do not seem to be able to order clothes online anymore.  Every time I receive the order, it doesn't fit properly.  

Luckily online handbag purchases still fit with complete perfection.  

My collection consists of Chanel, Balenciaga and Massaccesi. 

One of my favorite PF happy ending handbag stories was when I saw a Holy Grail Balenciaga bag that one of our peeps here had been coveting at Nordies while I was shopping there.  It must have been old stock or a return because this HG was from two seasons ago, but it was in Mint perfect condition.  I went home immediately, sent a private message to her that she could call my local Nordies, and if you can even believe this, she was actually flying to the city I live in for work and was able to go and buy it in person.  (It still amazes me she was flying here for work, lol)  

 Thank you again for the warm welcome, you all are a true inspiration!  

p.s.  Love my holey jeans........for heaven's sake, we invented holey jeans.......my first holey jeans were from actual wash and wear and distress.  They were fabulous, you couldn't buy them that way.


----------



## chessmont

Heck I even wore my holey jeans to my 40th HS Reunion last summer (dress was extremely casual figured I was indeed).


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone else seen the movie My Old Lady with Maggie Smith, Kevin Cline and Kristin Scott Thomas? Loved it and it had a good ending.


 

No, I have not heard of that movie and I adore those actors!  Yay!!!!  I love it when that happens.  I just put it into my Netflix queue, thank you so much!


----------



## skyqueen

LoveHandbags! said:


> What a lovely welcome, thank you so much!  I remember seeing this thread when it was in the Balenciaga subforum so long ago.  And now that I have been in the Handbags & Purses area for the first time in these last few months I have seen your Part 1 thread.  I just went back to look and I guess it is only 2 years old, seems longer.  Purse Forum years must be like dog years, lol.
> 
> I love my hubby, my handbags, and last but not least that little monkey over there on in the left,
> <------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ she is my constant PF companion and curled up in my lap as I type this now, heee!
> 
> My handbag philosophy is to only keep what I am totally in love with so that I may rotate often.  (Freaky gal here misses her bags if they don't get out often, _shhhhh, don't tell anyone!)_
> 
> One of the only things I don't like about approaching 50 is that I do not seem to be able to order clothes online anymore.  Every time I receive the order, it doesn't fit properly.
> 
> Luckily online handbag purchases still fit with complete perfection.
> 
> My collection consists of Chanel, Balenciaga and Massaccesi.
> 
> One of my favorite PF happy ending handbag stories was when I saw a Holy Grail Balenciaga bag that one of our peeps here had been coveting at Nordies while I was shopping there.  It must have been old stock or a return because this HG was from two seasons ago, but it was in Mint perfect condition.  I went home immediately, sent a private message to her that she could call my local Nordies, and if you can even believe this, she was actually flying to the city I live in for work and was able to go and buy it in person.  (It still amazes me she was flying here for work, lol)
> 
> Thank you again for the warm welcome, you all are a true inspiration!
> 
> p.s.  Love my holey jeans........for heaven's sake, we invented holey jeans.......my first holey jeans were from actual wash and wear and distress.  They were fabulous, you couldn't buy them that way.


What a great story! It's nice when we can help each other out! I know of several instances, on this thread, where the gals have "found" things for other members. Of course we have a lot of heavy duty shoppers...they see everything. LOL!
When you get a chance post some eye-candy pics!
Your "baby" is adorable...what breed?


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Heck I even wore my holey jeans to my 40th HS Reunion last summer (dress was extremely casual figured I was indeed).


I bet you were the bell of the ball!!!
"Sweet old ladies" my a$$!


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone else seen the movie My Old Lady with Maggie Smith, Kevin Cline and Kristin Scott Thomas? Loved it and it had a good ending.



Some of my favorite actors! Is it in theaters now or Netflix? (I suppose I could google it )

I am watching "if I were you" on Netflix. Highly improbable but cute comedy starring Marcia Gay Harden and Aidan Quinn.
I also just finished reading "a Thousand Splendid Suns". It was so sad.


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> I bet you were the bell of the ball!!!
> "Sweet old ladies" my a$$!



Perhaps, until I fell off my bejeweled platform flip flops!  (They looked better than they sound) Serves me right for wearing them for the first time at this do.  Very embarrassing.  I should have practiced in them awhile first


----------



## Florasun

LoveHandbags! said:


> What a lovely welcome, thank you so much!  I remember seeing this thread when it was in the Balenciaga subforum so long ago.  And now that I have been in the Handbags & Purses area for the first time in these last few months I have seen your Part 1 thread.  I just went back to look and I guess it is only 2 years old, seems longer.  *Purse Forum years must be like dog years, lol.*
> 
> I love my hubby, my handbags, and last but not least that little monkey over there on in the left,
> <------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ she is my constant PF companion and curled up in my lap as I type this now, heee!
> 
> My handbag philosophy is to only keep what I am totally in love with so that I may rotate often.  (Freaky gal here misses her bags if they don't get out often, _shhhhh, don't tell anyone!)_
> 
> One of the only things I don't like about approaching 50 is that I do not seem to be able to order clothes online anymore.  Every time I receive the order, it doesn't fit properly.
> 
> Luckily online handbag purchases still fit with complete perfection.
> 
> My collection consists of Chanel, Balenciaga and Massaccesi.
> 
> One of my favorite PF happy ending handbag stories was when I saw a Holy Grail Balenciaga bag that one of our peeps here had been coveting at Nordies while I was shopping there.  It must have been old stock or a return because this HG was from two seasons ago, but it was in Mint perfect condition.  I went home immediately, sent a private message to her that she could call my local Nordies, and if you can even believe this, she was actually flying to the city I live in for work and was able to go and buy it in person.  (It still amazes me she was flying here for work, lol)
> 
> Thank you again for the warm welcome, you all are a true inspiration!
> 
> p.s.  Love my holey jeans........for heaven's sake, we invented holey jeans.......my first holey jeans were from actual wash and wear and distress.  They were fabulous, you couldn't buy them that way.



 love the comment about purse forum years!

And yes handbags always fit! That's why I like to carry a killer bag. It draws attention away from my clothes. At least that's one way I try to justify my purchases...

Great story about the Bal discovery and acquisition!


----------



## Florasun

chessmont said:


> Perhaps, until I fell off my bejeweled platform flip flops!  (They looked better than they sound) Serves me right for wearing them for the first time at this do.  Very embarrassing.  I should have practiced in them awhile first



Ouch! The flip flops sound cute! Heels are something I am loathe to give up.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Perhaps, until I fell off my bejeweled platform flip flops!  (They looked better than they sound) Serves me right for wearing them for the first time at this do.  Very embarrassing.  I should have practiced in them awhile first


Sorry...but thanks for the chuckle, made my day!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> love the comment about purse forum years!
> 
> *And yes handbags always fit!* That's why I like to carry a killer bag. It draws attention away from my clothes. At least that's one way I try to justify my purchases...
> 
> Great story about the Bal discovery and acquisition!



Handbags, Hermès scarves (Marc Jacobs cashmere & silk shawls, too!), Henri Bendel bangles, AGL flats (because I know my size, so I can order them on line when they go on sale), lipstick, eyeliner, and eye shadow. Those are my downfalls!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Sorry...but thanks for the chuckle, made my day!



My pleasure


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Some of my favorite actors! Is it in theaters now or Netflix? (I suppose I could google it )
> 
> I am watching "if I were you" on Netflix. Highly improbable but cute comedy starring Marcia Gay Harden and Aidan Quinn.
> I also just finished reading "a Thousand Splendid Suns". It was so sad.



I watched it through iTunes. I read the same book and it was just too sad. So tired to things with sad endings. Live has enough as it is.


----------



## Izzy48

LoveHandbags! said:


> What a lovely welcome, thank you so much!  I remember seeing this thread when it was in the Balenciaga subforum so long ago.  And now that I have been in the Handbags & Purses area for the first time in these last few months I have seen your Part 1 thread.  I just went back to look and I guess it is only 2 years old, seems longer.  Purse Forum years must be like dog years, lol.
> 
> I love my hubby, my handbags, and last but not least that little monkey over there on in the left,
> <------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ she is my constant PF companion and curled up in my lap as I type this now, heee!
> 
> My handbag philosophy is to only keep what I am totally in love with so that I may rotate often.  (Freaky gal here misses her bags if they don't get out often, _shhhhh, don't tell anyone!)_
> 
> One of the only things I don't like about approaching 50 is that I do not seem to be able to order clothes online anymore.  Every time I receive the order, it doesn't fit properly.
> 
> Luckily online handbag purchases still fit with complete perfection.
> 
> My collection consists of Chanel, Balenciaga and Massaccesi.
> 
> One of my favorite PF happy ending handbag stories was when I saw a Holy Grail Balenciaga bag that one of our peeps here had been coveting at Nordies while I was shopping there.  It must have been old stock or a return because this HG was from two seasons ago, but it was in Mint perfect condition.  I went home immediately, sent a private message to her that she could call my local Nordies, and if you can even believe this, she was actually flying to the city I live in for work and was able to go and buy it in person.  (It still amazes me she was flying here for work, lol)
> 
> Thank you again for the warm welcome, you all are a true inspiration!
> 
> p.s.  Love my holey jeans........for heaven's sake, we invented holey jeans.......my first holey jeans were from actual wash and wear and distress.  They were fabulous, you couldn't buy them that way.




I am assuming you received the notice of the Massaccesi sale! Wonderful bags for an incredibly reasonable price.


----------



## jmcadon

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks skyqueen, you're too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm definitely a jeans and tank/casual top kind of girl and wear a lot of workout clothes. It suits me and my lifestyle best. I do get dressed up a couple times a year though, but only if I have to  I admire all you lovely ladies here who wear cute dresses, skirts, and put together great outfits!
> 
> Can't go wrong with free shipping! Instant gratification is fun, especially on items which won't break the bank. I really like that bracelet and the bling on it, very cute!
> 
> You're too funny, tempting me with bags! There are so many gorgeous bags to look at, I love looking at them all!  Last year for my B-Day I got a very nice handbag, that's the last one I received. I have 9 high end handbags now, which is a lot more than I've ever had in my life! I'm the person in the past who'd use the same inexpensive bag for 2, 3, 4 years straight 0 getting a new one. I feel kind guilty I don't barely use some the beautiful bags I already have! My SO wants to take me shopping for my birthday tomorrow (bday is on Tuesday) but to be honest, I told him I really don't care if he buys me anything. I know, I'm such a weirdo! LOL There's nothing I really want, and definitely don't need at the moment. I'm very content right now. I made donations to two of my fave wildlife conservation orgs as a birthday gift to myself, that's all I really wanted



I wear mostly jeans and work out clothes, too.  We'll...mostly workout clothes if I am being honest   you never know when the opportunity to work out might come up


----------



## LoveHandbags!

skyqueen said:


> What a great story! It's nice when we can help each other out! I know of several instances, on this thread, where the gals have "found" things for other members. Of course we have a lot of heavy duty shoppers...they see everything. LOL!
> When you get a chance post some eye-candy pics!
> Your "baby" is adorable...what breed?


 

I will post some eye-candy for you skyqueen for sure, you are so cute.


Lil bit of love Sophie is what they call a Schnoodle (half miniature schnauzer, half miniature poodle).  All love that one, she will be 11 in April.  Cannot even think about life without her. 




Florasun said:


> love the comment about purse forum years!
> 
> And yes handbags always fit! That's why I like to carry a killer bag. It draws attention away from my clothes. At least _*that's one way I try to justify my purchases...*_
> 
> Great story about the Bal discovery and acquisition!


 
LOL, I love that!!!!!




ElainePG said:


> Handbags, Hermès scarves (Marc Jacobs cashmere & silk shawls, too!), Henri Bendel bangles, AGL flats (because I know my size, so I can order them on line when they go on sale), lipstick, eyeliner, and eye shadow. Those are my downfalls!


 

I am SO going to need just one Hermès scarf someday.  I can see it in my mind!  ElainePG, will you teach me how to tie it?  




Izzy48 said:


> I am assuming you received the notice of the Massaccesi sale! Wonderful bags for an incredibly reasonable price.


 

I did indeed Izzy!  I absolutely adore mine.  I will not be buying anything in the sale as I have already purchased the ones I want..... but it was tempting, heeee!


----------



## jmcadon

Florasun said:


> Some of my favorite actors! Is it in theaters now or Netflix? (I suppose I could google it )
> 
> I am watching "if I were you" on Netflix. Highly improbable but cute comedy starring Marcia Gay Harden and Aidan Quinn.
> I also just finished reading "a Thousand Splendid Suns". It was so sad.


Oh, I loved that book!  I listened to it on audio and the reader had a mid-east accent...it was lovely!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> YAY! Good for all of us! This is absolutely the *best* thread... so glad you started it, nascar!


+1


Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Meg, I agree the enhancer is a modern piece and I also have it to wear on a heavy white gold chain. It is depressing the way people dress now. I think there is still some business dress but I would love to see people dress with care for nice a nice dinner or show out in the public. A friend of mine dressed in a beautiful long dress and her husband wore a classic tux to the opera last year. He actually had people ask him why he was dressed the way he was. She said they were made to feel as if there was something wrong with them and their clothes.


I had people ask me why I was dressed up when I went to shul/synagogue every week. I wore a dress, nice shoes, bag and jewelry. Most of the women at the time were wearing jeans and t-shirts. I told them it was simple respect for where I was and I wouldn't dream of showing up in anything else. Fast forward 6 months and 80% of the women now wear dresses, skirts or dress pants and their husbands and boyfriends are in suits or nice slacks and shoes.


Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone else seen the movie My Old Lady with Maggie Smith, Kevin Cline and Kristin Scott Thomas? Loved it and it had a good ending.


I saw it recently. It was good but so sad for most of the movie. 


ElainePG said:


> I agree with you, *cilifene* and *skyqueen*... my yellow Bal would also be a good choice, depending on the rest of my outfit. For example, I have a fitted light olive jacket that I think would be nice with this scarf, and the yellow Bal would really pop against the olive.
> 
> The earlier photos didn't really show, but there's quite a bit of blue in the scarf. This photo shows it much better. It's a very complicated scarf to tie... I'm still learning!:reading:
> 
> (And I know it doesn't *at all* go with my cashmere beige & white argyle sweater, but it's blowing up a storm here, and I'm freezing!)


I actually like the scarf with the argyle sweater. I tend to mix patterns if the colors work together and these do.


Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:



What a great outfit. You always look amazing and you all have me wanting more pearls.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> I confess to having holey jeans


Me too. Though I don't wear them except for casual days.


ElainePG said:


> Of course there's no *possible* way I can keep up with you girls who have "real" jewelry  but I just treated myself to a little "pretend" rose gold Valentine's Day present from Henri Bendel.
> 
> I'm just crazy about their oval bracelets. They fit me perfectly, and because they open and close easily, they're a breeze to pop on & off.
> 
> I never watched Sex & The City, but do I have it right that SJP used to shop at HB?


That is so pretty. I don't remember SJP shopping at HB, but I wouldn't have been surprised. I loved, loved, loved SATC! In fact, that was the first time I saw a handbag on tv and had to have it. It was the Christian Dior saddle bag. 


girlsnstilletos said:


> So elegant, very classy! You wear it so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I do! I'm probably past my expiration date for holey jeans (51 in 3 days), but I still love them. I got these in January.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> Hi skyqueen! Thanks for finding me and inviting me back. I've been MIA for a long time, but I don't have any new bags, scarves, etc, to report since last time I was here. Just my holey jeans
> 
> 
> 
> I love your bracelet, great buy!  I hope all is well with you and your DH in gorgeous Cali.



I am so glad that you are back. Totally rocking those jeans. Happy Birthday. Mine is this month too.


----------



## megt10

hockeymama said:


> Long time lurker here - still having trouble that "certain age" a few years in - but want to say that this is the kindest, most supportive, non-snarky group I've ever read.  It is a pleasure.


Welcome Hockeymama! The ladies here are so kind and supportive and this is officially my favorite thread.


LoveHandbags! said:


> You ladies rock!  I have wanted to post here (well, in the original thread that is) for five Purse Forum years!  That is a mighty long time!  I will be 48 in July.    MUST I WAIT, heee?????!!!!!???
> 
> 
> I respectfully request a 2.5 year pardon.
> 
> 
> Otherwise I patiently wait with bated breath!


Please join us! Welcome. 


girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks skyqueen, you're too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm definitely a jeans and tank/casual top kind of girl and wear a lot of workout clothes. It suits me and my lifestyle best. I do get dressed up a couple times a year though, but only if I have to  I admire all you lovely ladies here who wear cute dresses, skirts, and put together great outfits!
> 
> Can't go wrong with free shipping! Instant gratification is fun, especially on items which won't break the bank. I really like that bracelet and the bling on it, very cute!
> 
> You're too funny, tempting me with bags! There are so many gorgeous bags to look at, I love looking at them all!  Last year for my B-Day I got a very nice handbag, that's the last one I received. I have 9 high end handbags now, which is a lot more than I've ever had in my life! I'm the person in the past who'd use the same inexpensive bag for 2, 3, 4 years straight before getting a new one. I feel kind guilty I don't barely use some the beautiful bags I already have! My SO wants to take me shopping for my birthday tomorrow (bday is on Tuesday) but to be honest, I told him I really don't care if he buys me anything. I know, I'm such a weirdo! LOL There's nothing I really want, and definitely don't need at the moment.* I'm very content right now. I made donations to two of my fave wildlife conservation orgs as a birthday gift to myself, that's all I really wanted*


What a great thing to do. 


skyqueen said:


> Happy early B-Day, Girlsn!
> Wonderful present to yourself from yourself and the animals thank you!
> *Why not post a pic of your gorgeous Rolex...absolutely stunning*!



Oh, I want to see. I am looking to add an RG watch to my collection. I am looking at the Cartier BB. I will try them on when I go to SCP on my birthday.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> I love that pin. You and Ciliphene are about to convince me to get my first piece of Georg Jensen jewelry.


That is beautiful.


Florasun said:


> With your looks and figure I am giving you a pass to wear anything you want!
> You don't have to buy anything to hang out here! At least, I don't think you do. I'm going on an austerity plan but I'm still going to check in and chat!
> 
> 
> Thank you!* I also had trouble adjusting to "that number", but after a couple of years I ceased to care. Life goes on and there are still plenty of things to do and see, purses to admire. I still have concerns about growing old, but purse forum is a fun place to take a break. And check in with my fellow "sweet old ladies" haha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it all the time.


Yeah, it was an adjustment for me as well. I think we have seen by all the fabulous ladies here that we can still be stylish and pretty.


skyqueen said:


> Austerity plan here, too!
> Well said, Flora and it just goes to show "sweet old ladies" can still ROCK IT!!!
> 
> 
> *Maybe Izzy should have said "who DOESN"T own" holey jeans?*




BTW Izzy, I doubt anyone of us is taking offense. My MIL hates them and so does DH. I think some of them are cute.


----------



## megt10

LoveHandbags! said:


> What a lovely welcome, thank you so much!  I remember seeing this thread when it was in the Balenciaga subforum so long ago.  And now that I have been in the Handbags & Purses area for the first time in these last few months I have seen your Part 1 thread.  I just went back to look and I guess it is only 2 years old, seems longer.  Purse Forum years must be like dog years, lol.
> 
> I love my hubby, my handbags, and last but not least that little monkey over there on in the left,
> <------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ she is my constant PF companion and curled up in my lap as I type this now, heee!
> 
> My handbag philosophy is to only keep what I am totally in love with so that I may rotate often.  (Freaky gal here misses her bags if they don't get out often, _shhhhh, don't tell anyone!)_
> 
> One of the only things I don't like about approaching 50 is that I do not seem to be able to order clothes online anymore.  Every time I receive the order, it doesn't fit properly.
> 
> Luckily online handbag purchases still fit with complete perfection.
> 
> My collection consists of Chanel, Balenciaga and Massaccesi.
> 
> One of my favorite PF happy ending handbag stories was when I saw a Holy Grail Balenciaga bag that one of our peeps here had been coveting at Nordies while I was shopping there.  It must have been old stock or a return because this HG was from two seasons ago, but it was in Mint perfect condition.  I went home immediately, sent a private message to her that she could call my local Nordies, and if you can even believe this, she was actually flying to the city I live in for work and was able to go and buy it in person.  (It still amazes me she was flying here for work, lol)
> 
> Thank you again for the warm welcome, you all are a true inspiration!
> 
> p.s.  Love my holey jeans........for heaven's sake, we invented holey jeans.......my first holey jeans were from actual wash and wear and distress.  They were fabulous, you couldn't buy them that way.


What a great story. She was meant to have that bag. I have had that happen to me before as well. My best PF member story though was a woman who sent me Chinese herbal medicine from Singapore to help me try and pass kidney stones I had at the time. 

Your dog is adorable. Misha my Maltese is sitting on my lap as I type this as well. 


skyqueen said:


> What a great story! It's nice when we can help each other out! I know of several instances, on this thread, where the gals have "found" things for other members.* Of course we have a lot of heavy duty shoppers...they see everything.* LOL!
> When you get a chance post some eye-candy pics!
> Your "baby" is adorable...what breed?


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Perhaps, until I fell off my bejeweled platform flip flops!  (They looked better than they sound) Serves me right for wearing them for the first time at this do.  Very embarrassing.  I should have practiced in them awhile first


So sorry that happened. It does sound funny though. 


Florasun said:


> Ouch! The flip flops sound cute! *Heels are something I am loathe to give up*.


Me either, though they are not as high as they were even a few years ago. Then again, I could wear 5+ inch heels without a problem. Now 4" is pushing it. Some I will not give up, many have been sold and some are slated to be sold. These days I am just buying lower heels in the lower than 4" variety. 


jmcadon said:


> *I wear mostly jeans and work out clothes, too.  We'll...mostly workout clothes if I am being honest   you never know when the opportunity to work out might come up *



 Thank you for the great laugh.


----------



## megt10

LoveHandbags! said:


> I will post some eye-candy for you skyqueen for sure, you are so cute.
> 
> 
> Lil bit of love Sophie is what they call a Schnoodle (half miniature schnauzer, half miniature poodle).  All love that one, she will be 11 in April.  Cannot even think about life without her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I love that!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO going to need just one Hermès scarf someday.  I can see it in my mind!  ElainePG, will you teach me how to tie it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed Izzy!  I absolutely adore mine.  I will not be buying anything in the sale as I have already purchased the ones I want..... but it was tempting, heeee!



Aww, Sophie! There a bunch of us that are huge animal lovers. My fur kids are my babies. Losing them is so hard, but you have years and years to go. I had a cock-a-poo who lived to be 19. She was the best dog ever. She was my grade school to grad school dog. Her name was Gypsy and she was. She came with me every to college and grad school across the country.
I can't wait to see your eye-candy!


----------



## ElainePG

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am SO going to need just one Hermès scarf someday.  I can see it in my mind!  *ElainePG, will you teach me how to tie it?*



You're on, *Love*! There are a few good YouTube videos. And there's always this blog, which is where I get my best ideas: http://www.maitaispicturebook.com . I own a few of her scarf rings, but really, it isn't essential to have scarf rings to tie a 90cm square silk scarf. 

I've been buying Hermès scarves since (blush) 1986, and in those days I *never* used a scarf ring! I just figured out a few simple ways to knot them, and called it cute. Those were the days when business women had to march around in navy suits and white silk blouses (basically we looked like guys, only we were in skirts instead of pants, LOL!), and adding an Hermès scarf to the outfit was my little form of rebellion.


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> I wear mostly jeans and work out clothes, too.  We'll...mostly workout clothes if I am being honest  *you never know when the opportunity to work out might come up*



*jmcadon*, this is for you!


----------



## megt10

Guess what I found today? My yellow Givenchy small Pandora and I saved over 500.00. It was on sale at Rue La La. It was a final sale which I am not in favor of, but since I have seen the bag granted I couldn't try it on since the one that BG sent had the broken strap. Still I know that it is the color I want and I am so excited that they had it for so much less than I paid at BG. So according to my new math I have an extra 500.00 to spend . 

I still haven't received the necklace that I purchased from them for my MIL. It was purchased on the 25th of January. I finally wrote to them and they sent me this letter. They have since added a tracking # ,but it hasn't shipped. This is just one of the reasons that I rarely buy from them anymore. Still they were the only place that I could find the yellow bag in the small size aside from BG. Since that was less than successful and 500.00 less had to go for it.
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/79709/12734635/
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...ements%3D&eItemId=prod106550060&cmCat=product
Dear Meghan,

I'm so sorry to hear that your pendant is taking longer to ship than expected. In order to get Members a selection of the highest quality goods in our Boutiques, we use a variety of arrangements. Unfortunately, some result in longer shipping times than others.

I personally know the anticipation of receiving an order from Rue La La - even one extra day can feel like forever. I completely understand your frustration, and I'm so sorry that we let you down.

While we don't have a new estimated delivery date at this time, we're working to get this out as soon as possible and hope to have it to you in time for Valentine's Day. Rest assured, you will receive your shipping confirmation email as soon as your order has been shipped. If you need to make any changes in the meantime, please let us know as soon as possible so we have the best chance to update it for you.

Thank you so much for your patience, Meghan, and for being a Rue La La Member.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> *jmcadon*, this is for you!



Me too


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Thank you! *I also had trouble adjusting to "that number", but after a couple of years I ceased to care. *Life goes on and there are still plenty of things to do and see, purses to admire. I still have concerns about growing old, but purse forum is a fun place to take a break. And check in with my fellow "sweet old ladies" haha



50 made me kinda twitchy, I'll admit, but I barely blinked when I hit 60. I think because 3 years earlier I had been diagnosed with a fairly advanced case of breast cancer, and after that, every birthday became precious. 

BTW, although 2005-6 was a pretty rough time, it's now been 9 years post-treatment, and I'm still here, buying handbags! Life is good!

Nothing like a really serious illness to put birthdays into proportion... right?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You're on, *Love*! There are a few good YouTube videos. And there's always this blog, which is where I get my best ideas: http://www.maitaispicturebook.com . I own a few of her scarf rings, but really, it isn't essential to have scarf rings to tie a 90cm square silk scarf.
> 
> I've been buying Hermès scarves since (blush) 1986, and in those days I *never* used a scarf ring! I just figured out a few simple ways to knot them, and called it cute. *Those were the days when business women had to march around in navy suits and white silk blouses (basically we looked like guys, only we were in skirts instead of pants, LOL!)*, and adding an Hermès scarf to the outfit was my little form of rebellion.



Oh, I remember those days. I had several people ask me if I was a stewardess. That was pretty much the uniform of the times.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Guess what I found today? My yellow Givenchy small Pandora and I saved over 500.00. It was on sale at Rue La La. It was a final sale which I am not in favor of, but since I have seen the bag granted I couldn't try it on since the one that BG sent had the broken strap. Still I know that it is the color I want and I am so excited that they had it for so much less than I paid at BG. So according to my new math I have an extra 500.00 to spend .
> 
> I still haven't received the necklace that I purchased from them for my MIL. It was purchased on the 25th of January. I finally wrote to them and they sent me this letter. They have since added a tracking # ,but it hasn't shipped. This is just one of the reasons that I rarely buy from them anymore. Still they were the only place that I could find the yellow bag in the small size aside from BG. Since that was less than successful and 500.00 less had to go for it.
> https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/79709/12734635/
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...ements%3D&eItemId=prod106550060&cmCat=product
> Dear Meghan,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that your pendant is taking longer to ship than expected. In order to get Members a selection of the highest quality goods in our Boutiques, we use a variety of arrangements. Unfortunately, some result in longer shipping times than others.
> 
> I personally know the anticipation of receiving an order from Rue La La - even one extra day can feel like forever. I completely understand your frustration, and I'm so sorry that we let you down.
> 
> While we don't have a new estimated delivery date at this time, we're working to get this out as soon as possible and hope to have it to you in time for Valentine's Day. Rest assured, you will receive your shipping confirmation email as soon as your order has been shipped. If you need to make any changes in the meantime, please let us know as soon as possible so we have the best chance to update it for you.
> 
> Thank you so much for your patience, Meghan, and for being a Rue La La Member.


Oh, *meg*, I'm so glad you found the Pandora at such a great price! Now I have my fingers crossed for you that this one will arrive in perfect shape.

I used to buy from RLL a lot more than I do now... I've gotten some great bargains there. I'm just doing less shopping in general now. Usually I've found them to be relatively prompt in shipping, but I agree, sometimes they can be super slow.

I'm impressed that they wrote you a very nice letter, though. What sort of necklace did you buy for your MIL?


----------



## djfmn

chessmont said:


> Oh then I am waaay past my exp date lol.  59 this year.  But what can I say I love holey jeans.
> 
> You look great in yours!



I am also way past the exp date for holey jeans but what can I say I love them.

Then I also love elegant long dresses and pearls and cashmere and lovely shoes and bags and scarves. 

I like to believe I dress appropriately for all the different occasions.

My daughter and I had season tickets to the Minneapolis orchestra and we loved getting all dressed up for the occasion. We started going when she was 12 years old and I wanted to her to dress appropriately. Most of the people were dressed up but of course there were those that thought it was fine to wear jeans. 

I work for a technology company up until October 2013 I was at IBM and they sold the division I am in to Lenovo so still a tech company. Before IBM I was at HP and was in technical presales but I have been working as a sales executive since I joined IBM. IBM is known for their dress code and I call on CIO's and CEO's as well as VP of Line of Businesses and VPs of IT and I like to make sure I am always dressed professionally for these meetings. 

Of course at home I admit to wearing holey jeans and in the cold of Minnesota also sweat pants along with some UGGs.

I am hoping my British mother, who was oh so proper, taught me all the rules of etiquette and standards of appropriate dress code!!!!

FYI I also love this group so non judgmental and extremely welcoming to everyone.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh, I remember those days. *I had several people ask me if I was a stewardess.* That was pretty much the uniform of the times.



I know! That happened to me, too!  It even happened once when I was wearing a red, white, and blue Hermès scarf with the navy suit, white blouse, and navy Ferragamo pumps... I was sooooooooo miffed! It was this scarf, which I still own & love. 

*Skyqueen*, didn't the AA flight attendants wear red, white, and blue?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, *meg*, I'm so glad you found the Pandora at such a great price! Now I have my fingers crossed for you that this one will arrive in perfect shape.
> 
> I used to buy from RLL a lot more than I do now... I've gotten some great bargains there. I'm just doing less shopping in general now. Usually I've found them to be relatively prompt in shipping, but I agree, sometimes they can be super slow.
> 
> I'm impressed that they wrote you a very nice letter, though. What sort of necklace did you buy for your MIL?



I am doing less shopping in general too. It's all relative . I bought her this Zancan 18K 0.18 ct. tw. Diamond &amp; Gemstone Pendant


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I had people ask me why I was dressed up when I went to shul/synagogue every week. I wore a dress, nice shoes, bag and jewelry. Most of the women at the time were wearing jeans and t-shirts. I told them it was simple respect for where I was and I wouldn't dream of showing up in anything else. *Fast forward 6 months and 80% of the women now wear dresses, skirts or dress pants and their husbands and boyfriends are in suits or nice slacks and shoes.*
> 
> 
> *I actually like the scarf with the argyle sweater.* I tend to mix patterns if the colors work together and these do.



I love that you single-handedly changed the dress code at your shul, *meg*!

Really? You think the _Turandot_ scarf is okay with argyle? Okay, then... I'm going to get braver about mixing patterns! One of the members of the "Scarf of the Day" forum was showing a scarf with a pink & white checked shirt (the scarf had a lot of pink & turquoise in it) and it looked sooooooo cute! Once again, a reminder to myself to be more creative with color and pattern...


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am doing less shopping in general too. It's all relative . I bought her this Zancan 18K 0.18 ct. tw. Diamond &amp; Gemstone Pendant


Oh, that's right! I remember you posted this picture. It's an estate piece, right? Well, I hope it comes quickly.


----------



## megt10

djfmn said:


> I am also way past the exp date for holey jeans but what can I say I love them.
> 
> Then I also love elegant long dresses and pearls and cashmere and lovely shoes and bags and scarves.
> 
> I like to believe I dress appropriately for all the different occasions.
> 
> My daughter and I had season tickets to the Minneapolis orchestra and we loved getting all dressed up for the occasion. We started going when she was 12 years old and I wanted to her to dress appropriately. Most of the people were dressed up but of course there were those that thought it was fine to wear jeans.
> 
> I work for a technology company up until October 2013 I was at IBM and they sold the division I am in to Lenovo so still a tech company. Before IBM I was at HP and was in technical presales but I have been working as a sales executive since I joined IBM. IBM is known for their dress code and I call on CIO's and CEO's as well as VP of Line of Businesses and VPs of IT and I like to make sure I am always dressed professionally for these meetings.
> 
> Of course at home I admit to wearing holey jeans and in the cold of Minnesota also sweat pants along with some UGGs.
> 
> I am hoping my British mother, who was oh so proper, taught me all the rules of etiquette and standards of appropriate dress code!!!!
> 
> FYI I also love this group so non judgmental and extremely welcoming to everyone.


I think that is the key is to be appropriately dressed for the occasion. While I lIke my jeans I would  never wear them to my synagogue or the theater. I certainly would rather be over dressed than underdressed. My ex worked for IBM as a channel account manager and he was the best dressed man I have ever known.


ElainePG said:


> I know! That happened to me, too!  It even happened once when I was wearing a red, white, and blue Hermès scarf with the navy suit, white blouse, and navy Ferragamo pumps... I was sooooooooo miffed! It was this scarf, which I still own & love.
> 
> *Skyqueen*, didn't the AA flight attendants wear red, white, and blue?


Lol, we are scarf twins. I love this scarf too it ties beautifully. I was carrying a big ol briefcase with me back in those days. Back then it wasn't flight attendant either. I was actually kind of flattered since stewardesses were always only the very pretty girls.


ElainePG said:


> I love that you single-handedly changed the dress code at your shul, *meg*!
> 
> Really? You think the _Turandot_ scarf is okay with argyle? Okay, then... I'm going to get braver about mixing patterns! One of the members of the "Scarf of the Day" forum was showing a scarf with a pink & white checked shirt (the scarf had a lot of pink & turquoise in it) and it looked sooooooo cute! Once again, a reminder to myself to be more creative with color and pattern...


I do really like mixing patterns and textures. I think the scarf looks great with the sweater. They don't compete but do compliment each other. 

I don't know if I single handedly changed the dress code, but maybe gave other women there an idea that it might be nice to dress up a little. I know during Yom Kippur a woman came up to me that I had never seen and said she was glad I was there because she always liked to see what I was wearing. She was dressed beautifully.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's right! I remember you posted this picture. It's an estate piece, right? Well, I hope it comes quickly.



It is an estate piece. I am always on the lookout for interesting Star of David and Hamsa jewelry for her. She doesn't need anything, but that is one thing she collects.


----------



## nascar fan

y'all are so chatty!


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> *jmcadon*, this is for you!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...that is great!  I actually work out at least an hour almost every day...do I like it...Oh hell no.  I am so addicted that my dh has asked me if I have worked out when I am in a bad mood...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I just got home and we are going to watch a couple of our shows, don't have much time to post. I have a hard time keeping up with the pace of this thread, so forgive me if I've missed a lot! Well, my SO took me to the mall for B-Day shopping as he wanted to, but I didn't get a thing! LOL He kept trying to get me to buy something. There was nothing I wanted though! We went to Saks, Neimans, looked at all the Chanel bags, other bags, shoes, but there wasn't anything I pined for. My SO ended up getting a pair of shoes and 2 pair of sunglasses!  That's what I was hoping for! He works SO hard and rarely treats himself, I felt great knowing he got some things for himself for once! After shopping, we took an older guy we know out to dinner. He's such a nice guy, but he's all alone and in bad health. That was a lot of fun, and he really appreciated us taking him out for dinner. We were more than happy to do it!



ElainePG said:


> Now that is an absolutely *lovely* thing to do, sweetie! You have a big heart.
> 
> Thanks Elaine, I always feel best when I help others!
> 
> Happy early birthday... one more Aquarius on this thread! Gosh, there are a lot of you "water carriers" here...



I do carry a lot of water at times.... Who else is Aquarius here? Interesting! 



jmcadon said:


> I wear mostly jeans and work out clothes, too.  We'll...mostly workout clothes if I am being honest   you never know when the opportunity to work out might come up



I'm very active, so being in workout wear a lot makes sense! 



megt10 said:


> I am so glad that you are back. Totally rocking those jeans. Happy Birthday. Mine is this month too.



Hi megt10! I missed you guys, I just don't have anything new to post and have been busy too. This thread moves fast! When is your b-day?



megt10 said:


> Welcome Hockeymama! The ladies here are so kind and supportive and this is officially my favorite thread.
> 
> Please join us! Welcome.
> 
> What a great thing to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, I want to see. I am looking to add an RG watch to my collection. I am looking at the Cartier BB. I will try them on when I go to SCP on my birthday.



Thanks megs! My Rolex is over 7 years old, and it's pre-owned.....nothing spectacular! It's in the Rolex thread, a couple pages back. I need to go watch our shows before it gets too late and I fall asleep.....haha.


----------



## djfmn

Meg I am pleased to say that Friday night services at our synagogue is dressy. I totally agree with you on dress code for services. I would never think of going under dressed. I am not sure how to explain it but it just gets me in the right frame of mind and mood and it is part of the tradition for me.


----------



## skyqueen

LoveHandbags! said:


> I will post some eye-candy for you skyqueen for sure, you are so cute.
> Lil bit of love Sophie is what they call a Schnoodle (half miniature schnauzer, half miniature poodle).  All love that one, she will be 11 in April.  Cannot even think about life without her.


How adorable...a Schnoodle! 
I have a CHUG...1/2 Chi, 1/2 Pug. So homely, she's cute!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> That is so pretty. I don't remember SJP shopping at HB, but I wouldn't have been surprised. I loved, loved, loved SATC! In fact, that was the first time I saw a handbag on tv and had to have it. It was the Christian Dior saddle bag.


I don't remember SJP shopping at HB either.
I loved the Dior Saddle bag, too...had to have it!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Oh, I remember those days. I had several people ask me if I was a stewardess. That was pretty much the uniform of the times.


 


ElainePG said:


> I know! That happened to me, too!  It even happened once when I was wearing a red, white, and blue Hermès scarf with the navy suit, white blouse, and navy Ferragamo pumps... I was sooooooooo miffed! It was this scarf, which I still own & love.
> 
> *Skyqueen*, didn't the AA flight attendants wear red, white, and blue?


After wearing some sort of hideous scarf for 38 years...I think I'm turned off from scarves (and wearing anything navy). 
Maybe that's why I never wear my H/Chanel scarves?  

Elaine...I've worn every red, white and blue (plus yellow) combo scarf known to man!
When I first started we had to wear mini skirts with little shorts underneath...AND a scarf!


----------



## skyqueen

nascar fan said:


> y'all are so chatty!


LOL!
Can't shut those "sweet old ladies" up!


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> y'all are so chatty!



LOL ...I go to sleep when I wake up the thread has moved 3-4 pages  I believe I'm the only one outside US -- can't always keep up


----------



## skyqueen

girlsnstilletos said:


> I just got home and we are going to watch a couple of our shows, don't have much time to post. I have a hard time keeping up with the pace of this thread, so forgive me if I've missed a lot! Well, my SO took me to the mall for B-Day shopping as he wanted to, but I didn't get a thing! LOL He kept trying to get me to buy something. There was nothing I wanted though! We went to Saks, Neimans, looked at all the Chanel bags, other bags, shoes, but there wasn't anything I pined for. My SO ended up getting a pair of shoes and 2 pair of sunglasses!  That's what I was hoping for! He works SO hard and rarely treats himself, I felt great knowing he got some things for himself for once! After shopping, we took an older guy we know out to dinner. He's such a nice guy, but he's all alone and in bad health. That was a lot of fun, and he really appreciated us taking him out for dinner. We were more than happy to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I do carry a lot of water at times.... Who else is Aquarius here? Interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very active, so being in workout wear a lot makes sense!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi megt10! I missed you guys, I just don't have anything new to post and have been busy too. This thread moves fast! When is your b-day?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks megs! My Rolex is over 7 years old, and it's pre-owned.....nothing spectacular! It's in the Rolex thread, a couple pages back. I need to go watch our shows before it gets too late and I fall asleep.....haha.


I'm glad you had a nice evening, Girlsn...anytime you don't have to cook is a plus in my book! You don't happen to watch Downton Abbey?
Oh...post a pic of your Rolex, it's a beauty!
I'm Aquarius...39 again this week!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> LOL ...I go to sleep when I wake up the thread has moved 3-4 pages  I believe I'm the only one outside US -- can't always keep up


LOL!
...and I can't sleep! Just you and me, baby!
Nighty-night........................


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> ...and I can't sleep! Just you and me, baby!
> Nighty-night........................



Hope you are sleeping well right now 

*Dear friends, *

     I just         had Lio to       his last visit to the vet. Obviously, he was worse. Ate nothing his body temperature fell mucosa was pale and his eyes sad and empty..
      The vet told me she       just had another       Burmese with exactly the same symptoms that turned out         to be cancer         of the esophagus.

          He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.

Needless to say I'm crying a river here........

Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Hope you are sleeping well right now
> 
> *Dear friends, *
> 
> I just         had Lio to       his last visit to the vet. Obviously, he was worse. Ate nothing his body temperature fell mucosa was pale and his eyes sad and empty..
> The vet told me she       just had another       Burmese with exactly the same symptoms that turned out         to be cancer         of the esophagus.
> 
> He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.
> 
> Needless to say I'm crying a river here........
> 
> Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted




Dear Cilifene, I can't tell you how sorry I am about Lio! As hard as it is you did the right, most loving thing for him.
Sending you love and prayers........


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Dear Cilifene, I can't tell you how sorry I am about Lio! As hard as it is you did the right, most loving thing for him.
> Sending you love and prayers........



Thanks dear....
xox


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Hope you are sleeping well right now
> 
> *Dear friends, *
> 
> I just         had Lio to       his last visit to the vet. Obviously, he was worse. Ate nothing his body temperature fell mucosa was pale and his eyes sad and empty..
> The vet told me she       just had another       Burmese with exactly the same symptoms that turned out         to be cancer         of the esophagus.
> 
> He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.
> 
> Needless to say I'm crying a river here........
> 
> Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted




Cilifene,   my heart is breaking for you ---I'm thinking of the wonderful life you gave Lio and the great years you had together -- it's never easy to say goodbye - take care, my friend....


----------



## megt10

girlsnstilletos said:


> I just got home and we are going to watch a couple of our shows, don't have much time to post. I have a hard time keeping up with the pace of this thread, so forgive me if I've missed a lot! Well, my SO took me to the mall for B-Day shopping as he wanted to, but I didn't get a thing! LOL He kept trying to get me to buy something. There was nothing I wanted though! We went to Saks, Neimans, looked at all the Chanel bags, other bags, shoes, but there wasn't anything I pined for. My SO ended up getting a pair of shoes and 2 pair of sunglasses!  That's what I was hoping for! He works SO hard and rarely treats himself, I felt great knowing he got some things for himself for once! After shopping, we took an older guy we know out to dinner. He's such a nice guy, but he's all alone and in bad health. That was a lot of fun, and he really appreciated us taking him out for dinner. We were more than happy to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I do carry a lot of water at times.... Who else is Aquarius here? Interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very active, so being in workout wear a lot makes sense!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi megt10! I missed you guys, I just don't have anything new to post and have been busy too. This thread moves fast! When is your b-day?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks megs! My Rolex is over 7 years old, and it's pre-owned.....nothing spectacular! It's in the Rolex thread, a couple pages back. I need to go watch our shows before it gets too late and I fall asleep.....haha.


My birthday is on the 20th. That is great that your SO was able to find stuff for him. My DH is like that too. He rarely buys stuff for himself unless they are books. I make up for it though 
I have a pre-owned Rolex too. All my watches are pre-owned. I have to wear gold and that makes the cost prohibitively expensive. Even pre-owned they cost more than I ever thought I would spend on anything other than a car. When I try on the Cartier watches it will just be for size and style and then I plan to hunt one down. Pre-owned.


djfmn said:


> Meg I am pleased to say that Friday night services at our synagogue is dressy. I totally agree with you on dress code for services. I would never think of going under dressed. I am not sure how to explain it but it just gets me in the right frame of mind and mood and it is part of the tradition for me.


I am so glad to hear that. My synagogue was not at all dressy. In fact, one of the ladies who teaches there showed up for Yom Kippur services in jeans and a t-shirt. She told me how nice I looked and I asked her if she was coming from work and she said no she had stayed home all day. It has gotten progressively more dressy over the years. I think a lot of it has to do with what Izzy was talking about. Those that are underdressed try and make those that aren't feel self-conscious. That never worked on me. Like you, getting dressed up puts me in the right frame of mind too.


skyqueen said:


> I don't remember SJP shopping at HB either.
> I loved the Dior Saddle bag, too...had to have it!


Love the bag. I have the double saddle bag now. I had the single, but it didn't hold enough stuff. Of course now I could totally do that bag for the right occasion. 


skyqueen said:


> After wearing some sort of hideous scarf for 38 years...I think I'm turned off from scarves (and wearing anything navy).
> Maybe that's why I never wear my H/Chanel scarves?
> 
> Elaine...I've worn every red, white and blue (plus yellow) combo scarf known to man!
> *When I first started we had to wear mini skirts with little shorts underneath...AND a scarf*!


That would do it for me too. Perhaps, it is time to give your scarves another look though!


skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> Can't shut those "sweet old ladies" up!



 So true.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I'm glad you had a nice evening, Girlsn...anytime you don't have to cook is a plus in my book! You don't happen to watch Downton Abbey?
> Oh...post a pic of your Rolex, it's a beauty!
> I'm Aquarius...39 again this week!


Happy Birthday early! I love Downton Abbey. I bought the DVD and have finished the season. Waiting for the next, impatiently. 


Cilifene said:


> Hope you are sleeping well right now
> 
> *Dear friends, *
> 
> I just         had Lio to       his last visit to the vet. Obviously, he was worse. Ate nothing his body temperature fell mucosa was pale and his eyes sad and empty..
> The vet told me she       just had another       Burmese with exactly the same symptoms that turned out         to be cancer         of the esophagus.
> 
> He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.
> 
> Needless to say I'm crying a river here........
> 
> Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted



Oh, I am so sorry C. It is the hardest thing in the world to do, but you did the right thing. They always let you know when it is time. Lio's eyes were just like Beau's when he told me it was time. My thoughts and prayers are with you. It does get easier to bear. How wonderful that you have one of his sons.


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,   my heart is breaking for you ---I'm thinking of the wonderful life you gave Lio and the great years you had together -- it's never easy to say goodbye - take care, my friend....



Thank you very much dear 19flowers...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Oh, I am so sorry C. It is the hardest thing in the world to do, but you did the right thing. They always let you know when it is time. Lio's eyes were just like Beau's when he told me it was time. My thoughts and prayers are with you. It does get easier to bear. How wonderful that you have one of his sons.



Thanks dear Meg!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Cilifene said:


> Hope you are sleeping well right now
> 
> *Dear friends, *
> 
> I just         had Lio to       his last visit to the vet. Obviously, he was worse. Ate nothing his body temperature fell mucosa was pale and his eyes sad and empty..
> The vet told me she       just had another       Burmese with exactly the same symptoms that turned out         to be cancer         of the esophagus.
> 
> He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.
> 
> Needless to say I'm crying a river here........
> 
> Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted



Cilifene, I'm so sorry to hear about Lio. Losing a fur kid is extremely hard! We have to remember the good times, and know they had the best life ever in our care. There are too many animals who never had a loving home. It's very sad to lose something we loved so much. 



skyqueen said:


> I'm glad you had a nice evening, Girlsn...anytime you don't have to cook is a plus in my book! You don't happen to watch Downton Abbey?
> Oh...post a pic of your Rolex, it's a beauty!
> I'm Aquarius...39 again this week!



It was nice taking the guy we know out for dinner, he really appreciated it too. No, I don't watch Downtown Abbey. Oh, Happy early Birthday to you! 



megt10 said:


> My birthday is on the 20th. That is great that your SO was able to find stuff for him. My DH is like that too. He rarely buys stuff for himself unless they are books. I make up for it though
> I have a pre-owned Rolex too. All my watches are pre-owned. I have to wear gold and that makes the cost prohibitively expensive. Even pre-owned they cost more than I ever thought I would spend on anything other than a car. When I try on the Cartier watches it will just be for size and style and then I plan to hunt one down. Pre-owned.



So you're a Pisces!  I couldn't justify buying a new full price Rolex, but that's just me. Pre-owned is fine by me, as long as they come from a reputable seller with appraisal. If you need all gold, that is very expensive. At least pre-owned is much more affordable. I can wear the stainless steel/gold blend....thankfully. Otherwise, I wouldn't have one. LOL 

I love the Cartier watches too, especially the Tank! Good luck hunting a pre-owned one down once you find the one you like.


----------



## Cilifene

girlsnstilletos said:


> Cilifene, I'm so sorry to hear about Lio. Losing a fur kid is extremely hard! We have to remember the good times, and know they had the best life ever in our care. There are too many animals who never had a loving home. It's very sad to lose something we loved so much.
> .



Thank you girlsn! Yes, we have to remember the good time. I've had cats for 20 years some of them where rescue cats


----------



## megt10

girlsnstilletos said:


> Cilifene, I'm so sorry to hear about Lio. Losing a fur kid is extremely hard! We have to remember the good times, and know they had the best life ever in our care. There are too many animals who never had a loving home. It's very sad to lose something we loved so much.
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice taking the guy we know out for dinner, he really appreciated it too. No, I don't watch Downtown Abbey. Oh, Happy early Birthday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a Pisces!  I couldn't justify buying a new full price Rolex, but that's just me. Pre-owned is fine by me, as long as they come from a reputable seller with appraisal. If you need all gold, that is very expensive. At least pre-owned is much more affordable. I can wear the stainless steel/gold blend....thankfully. Otherwise, I wouldn't have one. LOL
> 
> I love the Cartier watches too, especially the Tank! Good luck hunting a pre-owned one down once you find the one you like.



I am a Pisces but right on the cusp. People who believe in astrology tell me that they would never peg me for a Pisces. 

Pre-owned is fine with me too as you said from a reputable seller. I wish I could wear stainless steel. I would love a two-tone stainless steel and rose gold watch. I break out from anything that isn't gold or platinum. I will probably get the Ballon 33 with a leather strap to cut down on the cost of the watch unless I can find a deal on an all RG watch. Seeing as how I am looking at getting a new car next year I need to cut down on expenses this year. Unless I find a really good deal I won't be getting the watch at all. I have 3 YG and 1 WG watch so it isn't like I need it. I could justify it more if I was willing to sell my Rolex, but I love that watch even though I haven't worn it since I got my Happy Sport which has a much larger face than the Rolex.


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene I am so sorry to hear about Lio it is so hard when this happens to our beloved pets. 

My thoughts are with you. I can tell how much you loved him and he obviously had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Love the bag. I have the double saddle bag now. I had the single, but it didn't hold enough stuff. Of course now I could totally do that bag for the right occasion.
> 
> That would do it for me too. Perhaps, it is time to give your scarves another look though!
> 
> So true.


Because I can never sell anything I still have this bag...good as new! Haven't used it in years but I'm always hoping.........
Bought this at CD on 5th Ave so it's special...then walked to the ***** Towers to celebrate! Those were the days................


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thank you girlsn! Yes, we have to remember the good time. I've had cats for 20 years some of them where rescue cats


Thinking of you.....................


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Cilifene I am so sorry to hear about Lio it is so hard when this happens to our beloved pets.
> 
> My thoughts are with you. I can tell how much you loved him and he obviously had a wonderful life with you.



Thanks very much djfmn.!! 




skyqueen said:


> Thinking of you.....................



Thanks sweetie......


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene I am so sorry for the loss of your kitty...


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.
> 
> Needless to say I'm crying a river here........
> 
> Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted


 I'm so sorry Cilifene...I had 4 cats (Maine Coons) that I got when I was married to my ex...and brought them into my current marriage (luckily DH loved them).  

I had to have the first one put to sleep 3 years ago - she had diabetes that we couldn't control (since she had a tumor somewhere).  My first experience with having to make the decision.  My second passed himself in May...just as I was about to take him in for the same thing the next day - he saved me from having to do it.  He had lymphoma.

I now have a senile old girl who will be 17 in May, and a male who turned 15 last month - he is doing very well.  

We do love our cats and dogs, don't we?  And when we lose them, however it happens, we grieve for them.  They are truly members of our families.  

I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> I'm so sorry Cilifene...I had 4 cats (Maine Coons) that I got when I was married to my ex...and brought them into my current marriage (luckily DH loved them).
> 
> I had to have the first one put to sleep 3 years ago - she had diabetes that we couldn't control (since she had a tumor somewhere).  My first experience with having to make the decision.  My second passed himself in May...just as I was about to take him in for the same thing the next day - he saved me from having to do it.  He had lymphoma.
> 
> I now have a senile old girl who will be 17 in May, and a male who turned 15 last month - he is doing very well.
> 
> We do love our cats and dogs, don't we?  And when we lose them, however it happens, we grieve for them.  They are truly members of our families.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss...



Bisbee, I am so sorry for your losses too. Yes, they are part of our family.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


>


Your old friend Petey sends his love, too! xxoo
He's been hiding since snowmageddon.......................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> After wearing some sort of hideous scarf for 38 years...I think I'm turned off from scarves (and wearing anything navy).
> Maybe that's why I never wear my H/Chanel scarves?
> 
> Elaine...I've worn every red, white and blue (plus yellow) combo scarf known to man!
> *When I first started we had to wear mini skirts with little shorts underneath...AND a scarf!*



Oh, I know... when I was first out of college and teaching elementary school (the first of my 3 careers) mini skirts were what everyone wore. All us teachers had to wear dresses (not even pants suits!) but we wore them halfway up our thigh. And then, if you raised your arm to write high up on the blackboard...


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I'm so sorry Cilifene...I had 4 cats (Maine Coons) that I got when I was married to my ex...and brought them into my current marriage (luckily DH loved them).
> 
> I had to have the first one put to sleep 3 years ago - she had diabetes that we couldn't control (since she had a tumor somewhere).  My first experience with having to make the decision.  My second passed himself in May...just as I was about to take him in for the same thing the next day - he saved me from having to do it.  He had lymphoma.
> 
> I now have a senile old girl who will be 17 in May, and a male who turned 15 last month - he is doing very well.
> 
> We do love our cats and dogs, don't we?  And when we lose them, however it happens, we grieve for them.  They are truly members of our families.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss...


Oh, Bis...love Maine Coons! We had one for 14 years, big orange guy. The most loveable cat I ever owned! xxoo


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...that is great!  I actually work out at least an hour almost every day...do I like it...Oh hell no.  I am so addicted that my dh has asked me if I have worked out when I am in a bad mood...


I know just what you mean! I go on the treadmill for 45 minutes nearly every day, first thing in the morning. Doctor's orders. If I have to miss a day, either because I'm under the weather or I have an early morning appointment, I feel "out of balance" all day. Exercise releases endorphins, and they make us happy!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I know... when I was first out of college and teaching elementary school (the first of my 3 careers) mini skirts were what everyone wore. All us teachers had to wear dresses (not even pants suits!) but we wore them halfway up our thigh. And then, if you raised your arm to write high up on the blackboard...


That's why we wore the little shorts...overhead bins and "curious" passengers!


----------



## ElainePG

I am so sorry, Cilifene. That is a very hard loss. You knew it was coming, but of course that doesn't make it any easier. Sending you a hug, dear.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> That's why we wore *the little shorts*...overhead bins and "curious" passengers!



We could have used those at my elementary school! Or, even better, we should have been allowed to wear nice slacks. Considering the school was in Brockton, Massachusetts, so the winters weren't exactly "balmy," and we had to be out on the playground supervising our class every day after lunch, warm wool slacks would have been *divine*. No wonder I came down with bronchitis every single winter!

Do you remember "hot pants"? I'll never forget the day one of the first-grade teachers showed up wearing a pair of green velvet hot pants and a frilly white shirt. The principal sent her home to change!


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Cilifene I am so sorry for the loss of your kitty...



Thanks very much chessmont


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> I'm so sorry Cilifene...I had 4 cats (Maine Coons) that I got when I was married to my ex...and brought them into my current marriage (luckily DH loved them).
> 
> I had to have the first one put to sleep 3 years ago - she had diabetes that we couldn't control (since she had a tumor somewhere).  My first experience with having to make the decision.  My second passed himself in May...just as I was about to take him in for the same thing the next day - he saved me from having to do it.  He had lymphoma.
> 
> I now have a senile old girl who will be 17 in May, and a male who turned 15 last month - he is doing very well.
> 
> We do love our cats and dogs, don't we?  And when we lose them, however it happens, we grieve for them.  They are truly members of our families.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss...



Thanks very much bisbee! Yes our pets are truly members of our family. 
It's not the first time we lost a cat but definitely the hardest time. 
17 and 15 that's some age


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I am so sorry, Cilifene. That is a very hard loss. You knew it was coming, but of course that doesn't make it any easier. Sending you a hug, dear.



Thanks Elaine! Yeah I knew it was coming - and somehow it's also a relief that it's over...

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Your old friend Petey sends his love, too! xxoo
> He's been hiding since snowmageddon.......................



Oh hi Petey  how sweet of you to pop up here &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Your old friend Petey sends his love, too! xxoo
> He's been hiding since snowmageddon.......................


Hi, Petey! Nice to see ya!

*Snowmageddon*??? Did you make that up, or is that what they're calling it? It's funny, but I know it must be awful for those of you going through it. 

We have friends in Newton who seem to do nothing but shovel, go inside and rest for a few hours, then go out and shovel some more. We just sent them a big Harry & David fruit & chocolate basket.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine! Yeah I knew it was coming - and somehow it's also a relief that it's over...
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;



Yes, I know just what you mean. It's definitely possible to be sad and relieved at the same time. It would have been so hard to see Lio suffer.


----------



## ElainePG

This outfit is specifically for you, *meg*. I took your advice and mixed my new _Turandot_ scarf with a Nic + Zoe patterned cardi. The geometric scarf and the stripe-y cardigan complement each other very well, I think! (Of course, I'm still in neutral shades of black, navy, white, and grey, but hey... one step at a time!)

Oh, and I'm carrying that vintage Ferragamo bag that I posted last week; the one that's sort of like the Celine trio. I think I like it even better than the Celine, because it isn't as deep. The 3 pockets sort of "waterfall" down, so it doesn't stick out very far from my body.

Is the light brown bag okay with a black & navy outfit? I was hoping that the color of the scarf pulled it together, but as I look at the photo, I'm having second thoughts. Would my MJ "Bluette" bag have been better?:shame:


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I know just what you mean. It's definitely possible to be sad and relieved at the same time. It would have been so hard to see Lio suffer.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This outfit is specifically for you, *meg*. I took your advice and mixed my new _Turandot_ scarf with a Nic + Zoe patterned cardi. The geometric scarf and the stripe-y cardigan complement each other very well, I think! (Of course, I'm still in neutral shades of black, navy, white, and grey, but hey... one step at a time!)
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying that vintage Ferragamo bag that I posted last week; the one that's sort of like the Celine trio. I think I like it even better than the Celine, because it isn't as deep. The 3 pockets sort of "waterfall" down, so it doesn't stick out very far from my body.
> 
> Is the light brown bag okay with a black & navy outfit? I was hoping that the color of the scarf pulled it together, but as I look at the photo, I'm having second thoughts. Would my MJ "Bluette" bag have been better?:shame:



Wow Elaine....Love your look... You look fantastic


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Wow Elaine....Love your look... You look fantastic


Thank you, *cilifene*!


----------



## Izzy48

FYI to all: since the jeans with holes comment from me is still getting comments, I think it's time I tell all it was a private joke between me and another tPF person. We had seen quite an unusual sight and it was in regard to that specific thing and not in any way directed at anyone on this Forum or thread. I do not make snide comments about anyone and I have never made a negative comment in regard to anyone's choice of dress or accessories. Skyqueen's comment just  happened to be the place where I made my comment but she is not involved in my post in any way.  Again, it  referenced a particular picture which was sent to me privately. It was not even intended to be a hateful comment about the picture. However, I should have known better and  I should have kept  my joke private.  Also, I do not question that each of us knows how to dress appropriately as I am certain we all do.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Your old friend Petey sends his love, too! xxoo
> He's been hiding since snowmageddon.......................


Hi Petey! You are stunning.


ElainePG said:


> We could have used those at my elementary school! Or, even better, we should have been allowed to wear nice slacks. Considering the school was in Brockton, Massachusetts, so the winters weren't exactly "balmy," and we had to be out on the playground supervising our class every day after lunch, warm wool slacks would have been *divine*. No wonder I came down with bronchitis every single winter!
> 
> Do you remember "hot pants"? *I'll never forget the day one of the first-grade teachers showed up wearing a pair of green velvet hot pants and a frilly white shirt*. The principal sent her home to change!


Oh too funny.


ElainePG said:


> This outfit is specifically for you, *meg*. I took your advice and mixed my new _Turandot_ scarf with a Nic + Zoe patterned cardi. The geometric scarf and the stripe-y cardigan complement each other very well, I think! (Of course, I'm still in neutral shades of black, navy, white, and grey, but hey... one step at a time!)
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying that vintage Ferragamo bag that I posted last week; the one that's sort of like the Celine trio. I think I like it even better than the Celine, because it isn't as deep. The 3 pockets sort of "waterfall" down, so it doesn't stick out very far from my body.
> 
> Is the light brown bag okay with a black & navy outfit? I was hoping that the color of the scarf pulled it together, but as I look at the photo, I'm having second thoughts. Would my MJ "Bluette" bag have been better?:shame:


You look amazing Elaine. Good job with the scarf. I think the MJ might be a better choice with the outfit since it is a crossbody bag. Which I love btw. 


Izzy48 said:


> FYI to all: since the jeans with holes comment from me is still getting comments, I think it's time I tell all it was a private joke between me and another tPF person. We had seen quite an unusual sight and it was in regard to that specific thing and not in any way directed at anyone on this Forum or thread. I do not make snide comments about anyone and I have never made a negative comment in regard to anyone's choice of dress or accessories. Skyqueen's comment just  happened to be the place where I made my comment but she is not involved in my post in any way.  Again, it  referenced a particular picture which was sent to me privately. It was not even intended to be a hateful comment about the picture. However, I should have known better and  I should have kept  my joke private.  Also, I do not question that each of us knows how to dress appropriately as I am certain we all do.



Oh Izzy, I don't think anyone of us took it the wrong way at all. We know you and think you are wonderful.


----------



## megt10

Here is my outfit today. Had to go and get my toes done again for the ingrown toenail. I wore a Vince tank top, DVF skirt, Valentino sandals, Balenciaga jacket, Hermes Brandenbourgs shawl, Balenciaga SQ jacket and Hermes Halzan handbag. Btw, so excited my iPad fits in the handbag. I just love how many ways this bag can be carried.


----------



## hockeymama

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies.  Sorry to pop in and then disappear. . .that's sort of just the life phase I'm in.  I should tell you a little about myself.  In addition to being a chanelaholic for the last ten plus years, despite being a woaca, I am still engaged in the active day-to-day parenting of three sons, two of whom are still home ( youngest is only in sixth grade).    You can laugh - everyone else does as their homes empty. Naturally I'm also in that sandwich (really a panini) stage of also dealing with what I respectfully refer to as my 80yo children, ie my parents and mil (and, yes, extremely lucky and grateful to have them around).  Anything else you want to know, just ask.  Oh, no pets.  I can barely keep up with what I've got!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> This outfit is specifically for you, *meg*. I took your advice and mixed my new _Turandot_ scarf with a Nic + Zoe patterned cardi. The geometric scarf and the stripe-y cardigan complement each other very well, I think! (Of course, I'm still in neutral shades of black, navy, white, and grey, but hey... one step at a time!)
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying that vintage Ferragamo bag that I posted last week; the one that's sort of like the Celine trio. I think I like it even better than the Celine, because it isn't as deep. The 3 pockets sort of "waterfall" down, so it doesn't stick out very far from my body.
> 
> Is the light brown bag okay with a black & navy outfit? I was hoping that the color of the scarf pulled it together, but as I look at the photo, I'm having second thoughts. Would my MJ "Bluette" bag have been better?:shame:



Awesome outfit Elaine, you look great!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Here is my outfit today. Had to go and get my toes done again for the ingrown toenail. I wore a Vince tank top, DVF skirt, Valentino sandals, Balenciaga jacket, Hermes Brandenbourgs shawl, Balenciaga SQ jacket and Hermes Halzan handbag. Btw, so excited my iPad fits in the handbag. I just love how many ways this bag can be carried.



Put together beautifully as usual. Love the bag and you look super!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look amazing Elaine. Good job with the scarf. I think the MJ might be a better choice with the outfit since it is a crossbody bag. Which I love btw.



Thanks, *meg*! So glad you approve... I actually imagined you inside my walkin closet as I was picking out my outfit! And I'll switch to the MJ tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh Izzy, I don't think anyone of us took it the wrong way at all. *We know you and think you are wonderful*.


+1


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> 50 made me kinda twitchy, I'll admit, but I barely blinked when I hit 60. I think because 3 years earlier I had been diagnosed with a fairly advanced case of breast cancer, and after that, every birthday became precious.
> 
> BTW, although 2005-6 was a pretty rough time, it's now been 9 years post-treatment, and I'm still here, buying handbags! Life is good!
> 
> Nothing like a really serious illness to put birthdays into proportion... right?



You said it! So glad you are healthy and sprouting handbags! That goes for *Luvprada*, too!

For me, once I realized the clock was ticking down, I focused more on enjoying what I have while I still have time, rather than regretting what I lost or did not achieve.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Here is my outfit today. Had to go and get my toes done again for the ingrown toenail. I wore a Vince tank top, DVF skirt, Valentino sandals, Balenciaga jacket, Hermes Brandenbourgs shawl, Balenciaga SQ jacket and Hermes Halzan handbag. Btw, so excited my iPad fits in the handbag. I just love how many ways this bag can be carried.


Wow, meg... that outfit is absolutely *smashing*! The DVF patterned skirt has so much life to it; isn't she just great with prints? And I love the way you did everything in black and white... and then, shazaam! That incredible red Hermès Halzan bag! I can see why you love the bag so much. It seems to be so versatile. And yay that your iPad fits into it!

So sorry you're having problems with ingrown toenails. I had the same problems for years & years, ever since I was a little girl, and finally (maybe 25 years ago), after futzing around for a few years and getting nowhere, my wonderful podiatrist did actual surgery to decrease the width of both my big toenails. It was sort of annoying... had to keep my legs elevated for a week... and I won't say it was painless... but I have had ZERO problems since. Totally worth it.

I *love* that you got all dressed up to go to a medical appointment!


----------



## ElainePG

hockeymama said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome ladies.  Sorry to pop in and then disappear. . .that's sort of just the life phase I'm in.  I should tell you a little about myself.  In addition to being a chanelaholic for the last ten plus years, *despite being a woaca*, I am still engaged in the active day-to-day parenting of three sons, two of whom are still home ( youngest is only in sixth grade).    You can laugh - everyone else does as their homes empty. Naturally I'm also in that sandwich (really a panini) stage of also dealing with what I respectfully refer to as my 80yo children, ie my parents and mil (and, yes, extremely lucky and grateful to have them around).  Anything else you want to know, just ask.  Oh, no pets.  I can barely keep up with what I've got!



How nice to know more about you, *hockeymama*! You sound like a very busy lady. And yes, you're right about the sandwich (I love "panini"!!!) comment... you must barely have time to sit down!

Now I have to ask what is probably a very stupid question. What is a *woaca*?  I hope I'm not the only one here who has never heard of this! I assume it's an acronym for something, but I can make neither heads nor tails of it. 

I do love "chanelaholic"... very creative! I'd love to be one too, but I don't even have *one* in my collection (though I do have some very nice bags). I suppose you could call me an "Hermès-scarfaholic"! The price on 90cm goes up from $435 to $450 tomorrow, and I was *this* close to buying yet one more tonight... but then common sense prevailed. Whew! Close call!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Awesome outfit Elaine, you look great!


Thank you so much, *Izzy*!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> You said it! So glad you are healthy and sprouting handbags! That goes for *Luvprada*, too!
> 
> For me, once I realized the clock was ticking down, *I focused more on enjoying what I have while I still have time, rather than regretting what I lost or did not achieve*.



Sprouting handbags! I love it!

Yes, exactly. And I'll add to that, once Neal & I hit 50, and even more so after my health scare, we took the attitude "if not now, when?" That's why we went on a high-end Alaska cruise to celebrate our 35th anniversary, the summer of 2013. And it's a good thing we did, because it was just 2 months later that I started to get really sick, and was diagnosed with RA. At this point, there's no way I could handle an Alaska cruise... I mean, we hiked on a *glacier*! We went *whale watching*! And I schlepped around a big, huge camera the entire time... no way that's gonna happen again! 

But I'm trading in that camera on a very good-quality camera that's extremely lightweight, and I'm looking forward to getting back to photography. I may not be able to do the difficult hikes any more, but I live in a beautiful place, and there's plenty to photograph close by.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

ElainePG said:


> This outfit is specifically for you, *meg*. I took your advice and mixed my new _Turandot_ scarf with a Nic + Zoe patterned cardi. The geometric scarf and the stripe-y cardigan complement each other very well, I think! (Of course, I'm still in neutral shades of black, navy, white, and grey, but hey... one step at a time!)
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying that vintage Ferragamo bag that I posted last week; the one that's sort of like the Celine trio. I think I like it even better than the Celine, because it isn't as deep. The 3 pockets sort of "waterfall" down, so it doesn't stick out very far from my body.
> 
> Is the light brown bag okay with a black & navy outfit? I was hoping that the color of the scarf pulled it together, but as I look at the photo, I'm having second thoughts. Would my MJ "Bluette" bag have been better?:shame:



You look so great Elaine! You have such a flair with style, and I like the light brown bag with the outfit. 



Izzy48 said:


> FYI to all: since the jeans with holes comment from me is still getting comments, I think it's time I tell all it was a private joke between me and another tPF person. We had seen quite an unusual sight and it was in regard to that specific thing and not in any way directed at anyone on this Forum or thread. I do not make snide comments about anyone and I have never made a negative comment in regard to anyone's choice of dress or accessories. Skyqueen's comment just  happened to be the place where I made my comment but she is not involved in my post in any way.  Again, it  referenced a particular picture which was sent to me privately. It was not even intended to be a hateful comment about the picture. However, I should have known better and  I should have kept  my joke private.  Also, I do not question that each of us knows how to dress appropriately as I am certain we all do.



Oh my gosh Izzy, NO offense taken by me about the 'holey' jeans comment! Don't lose any sleep over it, it was funny  Trust me, I've been through a lot in my life and have very thick skin, so a 'holey' jeans comment isn't going to ruffle my feathers one bit. We have to be able to laugh at ourselves sometimes and not take things so personally.....I say, to each is own and whatever makes you happy, do it or wear it! Some of us wear holey jeans, some of us don't, it's all good 



megt10 said:


> Here is my outfit today. Had to go and get my toes done again for the ingrown toenail. I wore a Vince tank top, DVF skirt, Valentino sandals, Balenciaga jacket, Hermes Brandenbourgs shawl, Balenciaga SQ jacket and Hermes Halzan handbag. Btw, so excited my iPad fits in the handbag. I just love how many ways this bag can be carried.



Very nice and stylish outfit! The Valentino sandals rock....and WOW, your Blanciaga jacket  Gorgeous bag too!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

ElainePG said:


> Sprouting handbags! I love it!
> 
> Yes, exactly. And I'll add to that, once Neal & I hit 50, and even more so after my health scare, we took the attitude "if not now, when?" That's why we went on a high-end Alaska cruise to celebrate our 35th anniversary, the summer of 2013. And it's a good thing we did, because it was just 2 months later that I started to get really sick, and was diagnosed with RA. At this point, there's no way I could handle an Alaska cruise... I mean, we hiked on a *glacier*! We went *whale watching*! And I schlepped around a big, huge camera the entire time... no way that's gonna happen again!
> 
> But I'm trading in that camera on a very good-quality camera that's extremely lightweight, and I'm looking forward to getting back to photography. I may not be able to do the difficult hikes any more, but I live in a beautiful place, and there's plenty to photograph close by.



I just missed this comment from you! You and your husband are very inspiring, I truly love your 'if not now, when?' attitude. I couldn't agree more. Why wait if you don't have to? We never know what tomorrow will bring. That is fantastic you went on the Alaska cruise, it sounds as though it was an incredible and fun adventure! You do live in a beautiful place and it is well deserved, that would be a dream for many people. Thanks for the great story!


----------



## Florasun

hockeymama said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome ladies.  Sorry to pop in and then disappear. . .that's sort of just the life phase I'm in.  I should tell you a little about myself.  In addition to being a chanelaholic for the last ten plus years, despite being a woaca, I am still engaged in the active day-to-day parenting of three sons, two of whom are still home ( youngest is only in sixth grade).    You can laugh - everyone else does as their homes empty. Naturally I'm also in that sandwich (really a panini) stage of also dealing with what I respectfully refer to as my 80yo children, ie my parents and mil (and, yes, extremely lucky and grateful to have them around).  Anything else you want to know, just ask.  Oh, no pets.  I can barely keep up with what I've got!



Panini! LOL! But seriously, I feel for you. It must be very trying at times.


----------



## skyqueen

hockeymama said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome ladies.  Sorry to pop in and then disappear. . .that's sort of just the life phase I'm in.  I should tell you a little about myself.  In addition to being a chanelaholic for the last ten plus years, despite being a woaca, I am still engaged in the active day-to-day parenting of three sons, two of whom are still home ( youngest is only in sixth grade).    You can laugh - everyone else does as their homes empty. Naturally I'm also in that sandwich (really a panini) stage of also dealing with what I respectfully refer to as my 80yo children, ie my parents and mil (and, yes, extremely lucky and grateful to have them around).  Anything else you want to know, just ask.  Oh, no pets.  I can barely keep up with what I've got!




I had to laugh...I bet your boys love/play hockey!
I full plate, indeed and never a dull moment.
On a happier note, you'll never have to go to the gym...you have built-in activity 24/7!!!
Good for you...........
Love to see your Chanel, post a pic!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> FYI to all: since the jeans with holes comment from me is still getting comments, I think it's time I tell all it was a private joke between me and another tPF person. We had seen quite an unusual sight and it was in regard to that specific thing and not in any way directed at anyone on this Forum or thread. I do not make snide comments about anyone and I have never made a negative comment in regard to anyone's choice of dress or accessories. Skyqueen's comment just  happened to be the place where I made my comment but she is not involved in my post in any way.  Again, it  referenced a particular picture which was sent to me privately. It was not even intended to be a hateful comment about the picture. However, I should have known better and  I should have kept  my joke private.  Also, I do not question that each of us knows how to dress appropriately as I am certain we all do.



I don't think anyone took it the wrong way dear!  You know what also love about this thread? we are so different in our style that I gets inspiration from everyone  
*Elaine's* style reminded me that I needed a nice pair of black pants. 
*SQs* style reminded that I needed a nice silk shirt.
*Megt* shows me how I can use my Balenciaga moto jacket in a very feminine way.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Here is my outfit today. Had to go and get my toes done again for the ingrown toenail. I wore a Vince tank top, DVF skirt, Valentino sandals, Balenciaga jacket, Hermes Brandenbourgs shawl, Balenciaga SQ jacket and Hermes Halzan handbag. Btw, so excited my iPad fits in the handbag. I just love how many ways this bag can be carried.



Love everything megt you look great


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Sprouting handbags! I love it!
> 
> Yes, exactly. And I'll add to that, once Neal & I hit 50, and even more so after my health scare, we took the attitude "if not now, when?" That's why we went on a high-end Alaska cruise to celebrate our 35th anniversary, the summer of 2013. And it's a good thing we did, because it was just 2 months later that I started to get really sick, and was diagnosed with RA. At this point, there's no way I could handle an Alaska cruise... I mean, we hiked on a *glacier*! We went *whale watching*! And I schlepped around a big, huge camera the entire time... no way that's gonna happen again!
> 
> But I'm trading in that camera on a very good-quality camera that's extremely lightweight, and I'm looking forward to getting back to photography. I may not be able to do the difficult hikes any more, but I live in a beautiful place, and there's plenty to photograph close by.



Very inspiring Elaine!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> i had to laugh...i bet your boys love/play hockey!
> I full plate, indeed and never a dull moment.
> On a happier note, you'll never have to go to the gym...you have built-in activity 24/7!!!
> Good for you...........
> Love to see your chanel, post a pic!



+1


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG - woaca is Woman of a Certain Age.  &#128521;


----------



## Izzy48

girlsnstilletos said:


> You look so great Elaine! You have such a flair with style, and I like the light brown bag with the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh Izzy, NO offense taken by me about the 'holey' jeans comment! Don't lose any sleep over it, it was funny  Trust me, I've been through a lot in my life and have very thick skin, so a 'holey' jeans comment isn't going to ruffle my feathers one bit. We have to be able to laugh at ourselves sometimes and not take things so personally.....I say, to each is own and whatever makes you happy, do it or wear it! Some of us wear holey jeans, some of us don't, it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and stylish outfit! The Valentino sandals rock....and WOW, your Blanciaga jacket  Gorgeous bag too!



Many thanks Girlsnstilletos!


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> oh izzy, i don't think anyone of us took it the wrong way at all. We know you and think you are wonderful.



+1


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> Hope you are sleeping well right now
> 
> *Dear friends, *
> 
> I just         had Lio to       his last visit to the vet. Obviously, he was worse. Ate nothing his body temperature fell mucosa was pale and his eyes sad and empty..
> The vet told me she       just had another       Burmese with exactly the same symptoms that turned out         to be cancer         of the esophagus.
> 
> He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.
> 
> Needless to say I'm crying a river here........
> 
> Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted


Dear Ciliphene, I am so sorry.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> This outfit is specifically for you, *meg*. I took your advice and mixed my new _Turandot_ scarf with a Nic + Zoe patterned cardi. The geometric scarf and the stripe-y cardigan complement each other very well, I think! (Of course, I'm still in neutral shades of black, navy, white, and grey, but hey... one step at a time!)
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying that vintage Ferragamo bag that I posted last week; the one that's sort of like the Celine trio. I think I like it even better than the Celine, because it isn't as deep. The 3 pockets sort of "waterfall" down, so it doesn't stick out very far from my body.
> 
> Is the light brown bag okay with a black & navy outfit? I was hoping that the color of the scarf pulled it together, but as I look at the photo, I'm having second thoughts. Would my MJ "Bluette" bag have been better?:shame:


 


megt10 said:


> Here is my outfit today. Had to go and get my toes done again for the ingrown toenail. I wore a Vince tank top, DVF skirt, Valentino sandals, Balenciaga jacket, Hermes Brandenbourgs shawl, Balenciaga SQ jacket and Hermes Halzan handbag. Btw, so excited my iPad fits in the handbag. I just love how many ways this bag can be carried.


Looking good girls!



Cilifene said:


> I don't think anyone took it the wrong way dear!  You know what also love about this thread? we are so different in our style that I gets inspiration from everyone
> *Elaine's* style reminded me that I needed a nice pair of black pants.
> *SQs* style reminded that I needed a nice silk shirt.
> *Megt* shows me how I can use my Balenciaga moto jacket in a very feminine way.


You always know the perfect thing to say!



bisbee said:


> ElainePG - woaca is Woman of a Certain Age.  &#128521;


You beat me to it! LOL!


Watching the news...Henry Winkler (The Fonz) is on discussing having Dyslexia and a program he started for kids to help them with this problem. I had he and his wife on my flight...he was making a movie outside of Boston. Truly, one of the nicest passengers (and his wife) I've ever had on a flight! Just delightful.............
The first thing Mrs. Winkler asked me, "where's the best shopping/stores in Boston"?  A gal after my own heart...she'd fit right in here!!! LOL!


----------



## luvprada

Cilifene said:


> Hope you are sleeping well right now
> 
> *Dear friends, *
> 
> I just         had Lio to       his last visit to the vet. Obviously, he was worse. Ate nothing his body temperature fell mucosa was pale and his eyes sad and empty..
> The vet told me she       just had another       Burmese with exactly the same symptoms that turned out         to be cancer         of the esophagus.
> 
> He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.
> 
> Needless to say I'm crying a river here........
> 
> Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted



I am so terribly sorry. He was lucky to be so loved


----------



## luvprada

Well looks like I missed a lot. Dropped off for a bit as my work is really a 4 letter word right now. Also did some thing to my back and cannot take ibuprofen and taking Tylenol which does not help. Looks like I missed a lot will need to catch up.  And I bet you all thought it was cause the Seahawks lose that I wasn't here.
 OK I lost the bet so here I go! LOVE THOSE PATS!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Hi, Petey! Nice to see ya!
> 
> *Snowmageddon*??? Did you make that up, or is that what they're calling it? It's funny, but I know it must be awful for those of you going through it.
> 
> We have friends in Newton who seem to do nothing but shovel, go inside and rest for a few hours, then go out and shovel some more. We just sent them a big Harry & David fruit & chocolate basket.


Newton just got hit again...we got another 4". 
A pic before we got plowed......................
Another storm over the weekend!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Well looks like I missed a lot. Dropped off for a bit as my work is really a 4 letter word right now. Also did some thing to my back and cannot take ibuprofen and taking Tylenol which does not help. Looks like I missed a lot will need to catch up.  And I bet you all thought it was cause the Seahawks lose that I wasn't here.
> OK I lost the bet so here I go! LOVE THOSE PATS!


LOL! You are a good sport, Luv!
Yea...Tylenol doesn't work for me either. Hope you feel better, terrible to have to work with a sore back. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> Dear Ciliphene, I am so sorry.



Thanks very much Florasun 



luvprada said:


> I am so terribly sorry. He was lucky to be so loved



Thank you luvprada - yes he was I'm sure he knew that


----------



## Cilifene

luvprada said:


> Well looks like I missed a lot. Dropped off for a bit as my work is really a 4 letter word right now. Also did some thing to my back and cannot take ibuprofen and taking Tylenol which does not help. Looks like I missed a lot will need to catch up.  And I bet you all thought it was cause the Seahawks lose that I wasn't here.
> OK I lost the bet so here I go! LOVE THOSE PATS!



I'm sorry about your back....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Newton just got hit again...we got another 4".
> A pic before we got plowed......................
> Another storm over the weekend!



Oh no, more snow.... Nice pic though -- but don't you hate snow?


----------



## hockeymama

ElainePG said:


> How nice to know more about you, *hockeymama*! You sound like a very busy lady. And yes, you're right about the sandwich (I love "panini"!!!) comment... you must barely have time to sit down!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to ask what is probably a very stupid question. What is a *woaca*?  I hope I'm not the only one here who has never heard of this! I assume it's an acronym for something, but I can make neither heads nor tails of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do love "chanelaholic"... very creative! I'd love to be one too, but I don't even have *one* in my collection (though I do have some very nice bags). I suppose you could call me an "Hermès-scarfaholic"! The price on 90cm goes up from $435 to $450 tomorrow, and I was *this* close to buying yet one more tonight... but then common sense prevailed. Whew! Close call!




Elaine woaca is woman of a certain age.  Be careful about getting your first chanel . . . The first is just the gateway drug to many more.  It took years to get the first and, let's just say, the collection mushroomed after that.  However, I purse purge periodically, largely to fund new bags &#128540;


----------



## hockeymama

Florasun said:


> Panini! LOL! But seriously, I feel for you. It must be very trying at times.




As my husband keeps saying, as we look at each other laughing, "life is complicated."  In reality you really don't want to be in someone else's shoes or bags &#128521;


----------



## hockeymama

skyqueen said:


> I had to laugh...I bet your boys love/play hockey!
> I full plate, indeed and never a dull moment.
> On a happier note, you'll never have to go to the gym...you have built-in activity 24/7!!!
> Good for you...........
> Love to see your Chanel, post a pic!




I do spend a lot of time in an ice rink though a little less now since my hockey goalie drives himself. Oh no, I still need the gym - that spare tire doesn't go away by itself!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Put together beautifully as usual. Love the bag and you look super!


Thank you Izzy.


ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *meg*! So glad you approve... I actually imagined you inside my walkin closet as I was picking out my outfit! And I'll switch to the MJ tomorrow.


 Huge compliment thank you.


Florasun said:


> You said it! So glad you are healthy and sprouting handbags! That goes for *Luvprada*, too!
> 
> *For me, once I realized the clock was ticking down, I focused more on enjoying what I have while I still have time, rather than regretting what I lost or did not achieve*.


Exactly. 


ElainePG said:


> Wow, meg... that outfit is absolutely *smashing*! The DVF patterned skirt has so much life to it; isn't she just great with prints? And I love the way you did everything in black and white... and then, shazaam! That incredible red Hermès Halzan bag! I can see why you love the bag so much. It seems to be so versatile. And yay that your iPad fits into it!
> 
> So sorry you're having problems with ingrown toenails. I had the same problems for years & years, ever since I was a little girl, and finally (maybe 25 years ago), after futzing around for a few years and getting nowhere, my wonderful podiatrist did actual surgery to decrease the width of both my big toenails. It was sort of annoying... had to keep my legs elevated for a week... and I won't say it was painless... but I have had ZERO problems since. Totally worth it.
> 
> I *love* that you got all dressed up to go to a medical appointment!



Thanks, Elaine. I am a huge DVF fan though I haven't purchased much lately. Her prices have reached the I am not comfortable spending that on an item stage. Also, I have noticed that her quality has gone down in a lot of her items.

I haven't been going many places so I always try and dress nicely when I leave the house. The shawl is new and I have been dying to wear it before we hit the mid 80's today. I have had ingrown toenails for years too. I am about ready to ask to see a podiatrist. I have Kaiser so it is a referral. Since I have to see my doctor on Thursday I will ask then. Until now I have been going every 2 weeks to get a pedicure. I have a standing appointment that I never miss. If I do then I am in a world of hurt. Of course, the girl who does my toes digs out the nail and it is not a pleasant experience either.  It is always worse during the winter when I wear closed toed shoes.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> How nice to know more about you, *hockeymama*! You sound like a very busy lady. And yes, you're right about the sandwich (I love "panini"!!!) comment... you must barely have time to sit down!
> 
> Now I have to ask what is probably a very stupid question. What is a *woaca*?  I hope I'm not the only one here who has never heard of this! I assume it's an acronym for something, but I can make neither heads nor tails of it.
> 
> I do love "chanelaholic"... very creative! I'd love to be one too, but I don't even have *one* in my collection (though I do have some very nice bags). I suppose you could call me an "Hermès-scarfaholic"! *The price on 90cm goes up from $435 to $450 tomorrow, and I was this close to buying yet one more tonight... but then common sense prevailed. Whew! Close call!:*laugh:


Which one were you going to get? 15.00 dollars isn't enough to make me not buy another scarf at some point but the savings hardly would make me rush to buy anything I wasn't sure of.


ElainePG said:


> Sprouting handbags! I love it!
> 
> Yes, exactly. And I'll add to that, once Neal & I hit 50, and even more so after my health scare, we took the attitude "if not now, when?" That's why we went on a high-end Alaska cruise to celebrate our 35th anniversary, the summer of 2013. And it's a good thing we did, because it was just 2 months later that I started to get really sick, and was diagnosed with RA. At this point, there's no way I could handle an Alaska cruise... I mean, we hiked on a *glacier*! We went *whale watching*! And I schlepped around a big, huge camera the entire time... no way that's gonna happen again!
> 
> But I'm trading in that camera on a very good-quality camera that's extremely lightweight, and I'm looking forward to getting back to photography. I* may not be able to do the difficult hikes any more, but I live in a beautiful place, and there's plenty to photograph close by*.


That is a great attitude Elaine.


----------



## megt10

girlsnstilletos said:


> You look so great Elaine! You have such a flair with style, and I like the light brown bag with the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh Izzy, NO offense taken by me about the 'holey' jeans comment! Don't lose any sleep over it, it was funny  Trust me, I've been through a lot in my life and have very thick skin, so a 'holey' jeans comment isn't going to ruffle my feathers one bit. We have to be able to laugh at ourselves sometimes and not take things so personally.....I say, to each is own and whatever makes you happy, do it or wear it! Some of us wear holey jeans, some of us don't, it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and stylish outfit! The Valentino sandals rock....and WOW, your Blanciaga jacket  Gorgeous bag too!


Thank you G.I have to say that the Valentino sandals were not overly comfortable. It was my first time wearing them so maybe they will bet better as they break in.


Cilifene said:


> Love everything megt you look great


Thank you Cilifene.


bisbee said:


> ElainePG - woaca is Woman of a Certain Age.  &#128521;


Thank you I didn't know what it was either.


skyqueen said:


> Looking good girls!
> 
> 
> You always know the perfect thing to say!
> 
> 
> You beat me to it! LOL!
> 
> 
> Watching the news...Henry Winkler (The Fonz) is on discussing having Dyslexia and a program he started for kids to help them with this problem. I had he and his wife on my flight...he was making a movie outside of Boston. Truly, one of the nicest passengers (and his wife) I've ever had on a flight! Just delightful.............
> The first thing Mrs. Winkler asked me, "where's the best shopping/stores in Boston"?  A gal after my own heart...she'd fit right in here!!! LOL!



What a great story. I have Dyslexia and didn't learn to read until the 4th grade.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Newton just got hit again...we got another 4".
> A pic before we got plowed......................
> Another storm over the weekend!


Wow, what a gorgeous picture.


luvprada said:


> Well looks like I missed a lot. Dropped off for a bit as my work is really a 4 letter word right now. Also did some thing to my back and cannot take ibuprofen and taking Tylenol which does not help. Looks like I missed a lot will need to catch up.  And I bet you all thought it was cause the Seahawks lose that I wasn't here.
> OK I lost the bet so here I go! LOVE THOSE PATS!



I hope you feel better soon. I am seeing my doctor on Thursday for the same thing. I did something to my back or my hip not sure what I just woke up in horrible pain. I can't really tell where it is coming from either. Everything hurts.


----------



## skyqueen

hockeymama said:


> I do spend a lot of time in an ice rink though a little less now since my hockey goalie drives himself. Oh no, I still need the gym - that spare tire doesn't go away by itself!


Holy Cow...you are ambitious! LOL!


----------



## bisbee

Meg...I am surprised you haven't gone to a podiatrist about your toes!  I've had 2 ingrown nails in my life - and both times I went to the Dr..  The first time was years ago, and he did what Elaine described - he removed part of the nail, so it is more narrow and doesn't grow into the flesh.  The last time (a few years ago), the doctor (different than the first) numbed the toe and cut out just the portion that was the problem.  I kind of wish the original had done that - now my big toes don't match!  

My husband always has this problem - he has very fleshy toes!  He has the nail tech take care of it...but he did go to my Dr. when it was very bad.


----------



## nascar fan

I just can't keep up with this thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

I missed a day on this thread, so much going on!



Cilifene said:


> *Dear friends, *
> 
> I just         had Lio to       his last visit to the vet. Obviously, he was worse. Ate nothing his body temperature fell mucosa was pale and his eyes sad and empty..
> The vet told me she       just had another       Burmese with exactly the same symptoms that turned out         to be cancer         of the esophagus.
> 
> He has had a good life,           partly as a breeding cat - we actually have         one of his sons.
> 
> Needless to say I'm crying a river here........
> 
> Well, nothing lasts forever - but it was good         while it lasted




Cilifene so sorry for your loss.  Our fur children are so precious to us, sending you hugs.




skyqueen said:


> Your old friend Petey sends his love, too! xxoo
> He's been hiding since snowmageddon.......................



Petey is so beautiful! Glad he's checking in with us.



ElainePG said:


> This outfit is specifically for you, *meg*. I took your advice and mixed my new _Turandot_ scarf with a Nic + Zoe patterned cardi. The geometric scarf and the stripe-y cardigan complement each other very well, I think! (Of course, I'm still in neutral shades of black, navy, white, and grey, but hey... one step at a time!)
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying that vintage Ferragamo bag that I posted last week; the one that's sort of like the Celine trio. I think I like it even better than the Celine, because it isn't as deep. The 3 pockets sort of "waterfall" down, so it doesn't stick out very far from my body.
> 
> Is the light brown bag okay with a black & navy outfit? I was hoping that the color of the scarf pulled it together, but as I look at the photo, I'm having second thoughts. Would my MJ "Bluette" bag have been better?:shame:




Elaine, you know i love blue, but this more neutral bag works well with your outfit.  Looking good, no old lady here!



megt10 said:


> Here is my outfit today. Had to go and get my toes done again for the ingrown toenail. I wore a Vince tank top, DVF skirt, Valentino sandals, Balenciaga jacket, Hermes Brandenbourgs shawl, Balenciaga SQ jacket and Hermes Halzan handbag. Btw, so excited my iPad fits in the handbag. I just love how many ways this bag can be carried.



Gorgeous, as always Meg.  Looks like you're back to warm weather already.



skyqueen said:


> Newton just got hit again...we got another 4".
> A pic before we got plowed......................
> Another storm over the weekend!


Well it looks beautiful.  I'm jealous, its warm and rainy here, i would rather have some snow.


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Cilifene so sorry for your loss.  Our fur children are so precious to us, sending you hugs.
> .



Thank you very much *mk*


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread!!!!!!!!!!



Lol - the sweet old ladies are running fast here


----------



## ElainePG

girlsnstilletos said:


> You look so great Elaine! You have such a flair with style, and I like the light brown bag with the outfit.



Thank you so much, *girlsn*! Today I'm wearing a pink top, so I switched to my new hot pink Mulberry Willow bag.



girlsnstilletos said:


> I just missed this comment from you! You and your husband are very inspiring, I truly love your 'if not now, when?' attitude. I couldn't agree more. Why wait if you don't have to? We never know what tomorrow will bring. That is fantastic you went on the Alaska cruise, it sounds as though it was an incredible and fun adventure! You do live in a beautiful place and it is well deserved, that would be a dream for many people. *Thanks for the great story!*


You are most welcome, sweetie.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Very inspiring Elaine!


Thank you, dear *Cilifene*.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> ElainePG - woaca is Woman of a Certain Age.  &#128521;



I *love* it! Can't believe I never heard that before, but I'll def use it from now on!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Watching the news...Henry Winkler (The Fonz) is on discussing having Dyslexia and a program he started for kids to help them with this problem. I had he and his wife on my flight...he was making a movie outside of Boston. Truly, one of the nicest passengers (and his wife) I've ever had on a flight! Just delightful.............
> The first thing Mrs. Winkler asked me, "where's the best shopping/stores in Boston"?  A gal after my own heart...she'd fit right in here!!! LOL!



What a great story, SQ! I just Googled him... he & his wife got married the same year Neal & I did (1978), and guess what? They're still married!!! I *love* the story about his wife asking about shopping in Boston. Which stores did you recommend?


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Well looks like I missed a lot. Dropped off for a bit as my work is really a 4 letter word right now. Also did some thing to my back and cannot take ibuprofen and taking Tylenol which does not help. Looks like I missed a lot will need to catch up.  And I bet you all thought it was cause the Seahawks lose that I wasn't here.
> OK I lost the bet so here I go! *LOVE THOSE PATS!*



Hee, hee, hee! You're a very good sport, *luv*.

I'm so sorry to hear about your back. I'm exactly like you: I can't take ibuprofen, Alleve, Celebrex, or any of the other drugs in that class. I can take Tylenol, but although it's a painkiller, it's not an anti-inflammatory, so in many cases it's next to useless. I really understand your frustration. At the moment I'm in physical therapy for my shoulder, which is all messed up. She is terrific, and her mantra is "ice is your friend." But it's complicated... for some injuries, ice is bad, and heat is what you want. I hope your back either magically heals itself, or you can get in to see someone who will give you good advice. I know from personal experience that back injuries are hard to diagnose & treat. Fingers crossed for you. And a (very gentle) hug.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Newton just got hit again...we got another 4".
> A pic before we got plowed......................
> Another storm over the weekend!


Eek! I saw a story about it on the news... apparently Boston has set an all-time record: 5 feet of snow in the past 30 days. The problem they're having is that there's no place to put the snow, after the snowplows push it away. They're melting some of it, and they're bringing some of it out of town (I forget where). But it's really reaching disaster-level proportions. Stay warm!


----------



## ElainePG

hockeymama said:


> Elaine woaca is woman of a certain age.  Be careful about getting your first chanel . . . *The first is just the gateway drug to many more. * It took years to get the first and, let's just say, the collection mushroomed after that.  However, I purse purge periodically, largely to fund new bags &#128540;



The first Chanel is the gateway drug? Oh, dear! I'd better be careful!

I'm in the process of "purse purging"... ten bags are going to a consignment shop in early March. But they aren't high end bags; I bought them before I joined tPF and became "corrupted". So I'm just clearing them out to make some space in my purse closet. I doubt I'll make enough from 10 of them to fun even a single Prada!


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Petey is so beautiful! Glad he's checking in with us.
> Well it looks beautiful.  I'm jealous, its warm and rainy here, i would rather have some snow.


I'm hoping Petey made our darling Cilifene feel better about the loss of Lio. Petey always cheers her up. He's been hiding in the garage...the horses diss him and his tree is too snowy...poor thing!
DO NOT FEEL JEALOUS!!!



ElainePG said:


> What a great story, SQ! I just Googled him... he & his wife got married the same year Neal & I did (1978), and guess what? They're still married!!! I *love* the story about his wife asking about shopping in Boston. Which stores did you recommend?


Stacy (Mrs. Winkler) was an absolute doll! Told her to do Newbury St, lunch (lobster) at Capital Grill. They were staying at the Sheraton Prudential so she was close to Copley Place...NM, Saks, LV, Tiffany, SF, CD, Burberry, RL and great smaller boutiques. She got off the plane with a big smile on her face and a nice bottle of red wine!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Meg...I am surprised you haven't gone to a podiatrist about your toes!  I've had 2 ingrown nails in my life - and both times I went to the Dr..  The first time was years ago, and he did what Elaine described - he removed part of the nail, so it is more narrow and doesn't grow into the flesh.  The last time (a few years ago), the doctor (different than the first) numbed the toe and cut out just the portion that was the problem.  I kind of wish the original had done that - now my big toes don't match!
> 
> My husband always has this problem - he has very fleshy toes!  He has the nail tech take care of it...but he did go to my Dr. when it was very bad.


I hate to laugh, Bis...but "fleshy toes"!


----------



## skyqueen

nascar fan said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread!!!!!!!!!!


 


Cilifene said:


> Lol - the sweet old ladies are running fast here


We are on a roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> Meg...I am surprised you haven't gone to a podiatrist about your toes!  I've had 2 ingrown nails in my life - and both times I went to the Dr..  The first time was years ago, and he did what Elaine described - he removed part of the nail, so it is more narrow and doesn't grow into the flesh.  The last time (a few years ago), the doctor (different than the first) numbed the toe and cut out just the portion that was the problem.  I kind of wish the original had done that - now my big toes don't match!
> 
> My husband always has this problem - he has very fleshy toes!  He has the nail tech take care of it...but he did go to my Dr. when it was very bad.


I did go to the Dr. when it was really bad and infected and they sent me back to my pedicurist. I need to see a podiatrist for sure. I have the same excessive skin growth and I think it got really bad when pantyhose had to be worn with a dress. These days there is no way that I could wear anything other than footless tights. I will ask for a referral on Thursday when I go to see my primary care physician. The past couple of years, I have been dealing with more pressing issues like the kidney stones etc.


mkpurselover said:


> I missed a day on this thread, so much going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene so sorry for your loss.  Our fur children are so precious to us, sending you hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petey is so beautiful! Glad he's checking in with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine, you know i love blue, but this more neutral bag works well with your outfit.  Looking good, no old lady here!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, as always Meg.  Looks like you're back to warm weather already.
> 
> 
> Well it looks beautiful.  I'm jealous, its warm and rainy here, i would rather have some snow.


Thank you, MK. I agree with you I would love a little snow here too. I am in OMG Rag & Bone elastic shorts that look like jeans shorts and they have faux holes in them too. I just had a couple of friends over to play in my closet. First thing they said was they loved the shorts and then I pulled the waistband out and showed that they really weren't distressed either. They said they would never have known. 


ElainePG said:


> What a great story, SQ! I just Googled him... he & his wife got married the same year Neal & I did (1978), and guess what? They're still married!!! I *love* the story about his wife asking about shopping in Boston. *Which stores did you recommend*?



Umm, probably all of Newbury Street


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The first Chanel is the gateway drug? Oh, dear! I'd better be careful!
> 
> I'm in the process of "purse purging"... ten bags are going to a consignment shop in early March. But they aren't high end bags;* I bought them before I joined tPF and became "corrupted"*. So I'm just clearing them out to make some space in my purse closet. I doubt I'll make enough from 10 of them to fun even a single Prada!


The purse forum does that for sure. I just gave the website to a friend of a friend and told her that she needs to be careful. She will see so many things that she had no idea that she needed.


skyqueen said:


> I'm hoping Petey made our darling Cilifene feel better about the loss of Lio. Petey always cheers her up. He's been hiding in the garage...the horses diss him and his tree is too snowy...poor thing!
> DO NOT FEEL JEALOUS!!!
> 
> 
> Stacy (Mrs. Winkler) was an absolute doll! Told her to do Newbury St, lunch (lobster) at Capital Grill. They were staying at the Sheraton Prudential so she was close to Copley Place...NM, Saks, LV, Tiffany, SF, CD, Burberry, RL and great smaller boutiques. She got off the plane with a big smile on her face and a nice bottle of red wine!


I love Newbury Street.


skyqueen said:


> I hate to laugh, Bis...but "fleshy toes"!



It is excessive skin that grows under and around the nail. I have the same thing.


----------



## hockeymama

ElainePG said:


> The first Chanel is the gateway drug? Oh, dear! I'd better be careful!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of "purse purging"... ten bags are going to a consignment shop in early March. But they aren't high end bags; I bought them before I joined tPF and became "corrupted". So I'm just clearing them out to make some space in my purse closet. I doubt I'll make enough from 10 of them to fun even a single Prada!




I didn't say I didn't have to add $ to upgrade &#128521; I'm constantly conflicted by wanting/needing something new and feeling like I have too much.  Tpf doesn't exactly help &#128516;


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Elaine. I am a huge DVF fan though I haven't purchased much lately. Her prices have reached the I am not comfortable spending that on an item stage. Also, I have noticed that her quality has gone down in a lot of her items.
> 
> I haven't been going many places so I always try and dress nicely when I leave the house. The shawl is new and I have been dying to wear it before we hit the mid 80's today. I have had ingrown toenails for years too. *I am about ready to ask to see a podiatrist.* I have Kaiser so it is a referral. Since I have to see my doctor on Thursday I will ask then. Until now I have been going every 2 weeks to get a pedicure. I have a standing appointment that I never miss. If I do then I am in a world of hurt. Of course, the girl who does my toes digs out the nail and it is not a pleasant experience either.  It is always worse during the winter when I wear closed toed shoes.



I think it's probably time. Fingers crossed for you! I've always had good luck with podiatrists... because they only focus on one body part, they are real experts!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Which one were you going to get? 15.00 dollars isn't enough to make me not buy another scarf at some point but *the savings hardly would make me rush to buy anything I wasn't sure of*.
> 
> That is a great attitude Elaine.


It was _Un Jardin Anglais_, but I wasn't positive about it. Certainly not sure enough to buy it, and pay for shipping too, just to save $15. I'm sure it will still be in the Hermès boutique when we go to SF next fall, and I'll try it on then.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous picture.
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. I am seeing my doctor on Thursday for the same thing.* I did something to my back or my hip not sure what I just woke up in horrible pain.* I can't really tell where it is coming from either. Everything hurts.



I'm so sorry, *meg*! I hope the doctor can figure it out and get you better quickly.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> I missed a day on this thread, so much going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene so sorry for your loss.  Our fur children are so precious to us, sending you hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petey is so beautiful! Glad he's checking in with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elaine, you know i love blue, but this more neutral bag works well with your outfit.  Looking good, no old lady here!*
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, as always Meg.  Looks like you're back to warm weather already.
> 
> 
> Well it looks beautiful.  I'm jealous, its warm and rainy here, i would rather have some snow.



Thank you, *mk*... that is _so_ sweet!


----------



## ElainePG

hockeymama said:


> *I didn't say I didn't have to add $ to upgrade* &#128521; I'm constantly conflicted by wanting/needing something new and feeling like I have too much.  Tpf doesn't exactly help &#128516;



Oh, whew! You just made me feel a *whole* lot better!


----------



## megt10

hockeymama said:


> I didn't say I didn't have to add $ to upgrade &#128521; I'm constantly conflicted by wanting/needing something new and feeling like I have too much.  Tpf doesn't exactly help &#128516;



OMG, join the club. I had to have a closet built above my master bathroom. It is now overflowing and I have finally started letting go of stuff. It has actually been the letting go of stuff that has kept me from buying tons more stuff. I just sold a pair of shoes this morning to a friend of a friend that I never even wore. She will wear them for sure also a Chanel Chain Around that I probably used maybe 4 times after I just had to have them.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I think it's probably time. Fingers crossed for you! I've always had good luck with podiatrists... because they only focus on one body part, they are real experts!


I think so too.



ElainePG said:


> It was _Un Jardin Anglais_, but I wasn't positive about it. Certainly not sure enough to buy it, and pay for shipping too, just to save $15. I'm sure it will still be in the Hermès boutique when we go to SF next fall, and I'll try it on then.


I love that scarf. I have the shawl and it is beautiful. 


ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry, *meg*! I hope the doctor can figure it out and get you better quickly.



Thanks I hope so too. I am in a lot of pain and for the life of me don't know what I could have done. I just woke up that way.


----------



## megt10

Ok, here is todays outfit, lol. In keeping with the distressed jeans. These are actually not distressed just look like they are and they are like sweat shorts not actually jeans shorts. It can't get more wrong than this with its elastic waist and all. I wore them with the shirt out but wanted to show you what they look like. Seriously comfortable. Shorts Rag and Bone, shirt J Crew, sandals Birkenstock. Oh and I got my Valentines day present early. I bought DH a mini iPad and it arrived so he go it early which meant I got mine early too. Rose gold diamond bracelet. Very comfortable as well


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Ok, here is todays outfit, lol. In keeping with the distressed jeans. These are actually not distressed just look like they are and they are like sweat shorts not actually jeans shorts. It can't get more wrong than this with its elastic waist and all. I wore them with the shirt out but wanted to show you what they look like. Seriously comfortable. Shorts Rag and Bone, shirt J Crew, sandals Birkenstock. Oh and I got my Valentines day present early. I bought DH a mini iPad and it arrived so he go it early which meant I got mine early too. Rose gold diamond bracelet. Very comfortable as well




I find it funny to see you in your little shorts...you are more of a versatile dresser then I imagined. LOL!
The bracelet, on the other hand, is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I find it funny to see you in your little shorts...you are more of a versatile dresser then I imagined. LOL!
> The bracelet, on the other hand, is gorgeous!



This is actually how I dress at home. When one of my neighbors came up to see my closet and she looked at the clothes in the wardrobes she asked where my real clothes were . I just don't usually take pictures of me dressed this way.  I really wouldn't have but since we were talking about distressed jeans I just had to do it. As you can see I am starting to get a tan already. 
Thank you about the bracelet. It is gorgeous and will be a something that I can wear with just about anything.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Ok, here is todays outfit, lol. In keeping with the distressed jeans. These are actually not distressed just look like they are and they are like sweat shorts not actually jeans shorts. It can't get more wrong than this with its elastic waist and all. I wore them with the shirt out but wanted to show you what they look like. Seriously comfortable. Shorts Rag and Bone, shirt J Crew, sandals Birkenstock. Oh and I got my Valentines day present early. I bought DH a mini iPad and it arrived so he go it early which meant I got mine early too. Rose gold diamond bracelet. Very comfortable as well


*Meg*, you look just _darling_! And I am seriously in awe of your bracelet. It's a real showstopper. I'm so glad it's also comfortable.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> This is actually how I dress at home. When one of my neighbors came up to see my closet and she looked at the clothes in the wardrobes she asked where my real clothes were . I just don't usually take pictures of me dressed this way.  I really wouldn't have but since we were talking about distressed jeans I just had to do it. As you can see I am starting to get a tan already.
> *Thank you about the bracelet. It is gorgeous and will be something that I can wear with just about anything.*



Even with the shorts!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> *Meg*, you look just _darling_! And I am seriously in awe of your bracelet. It's a real showstopper. I'm so glad it's also comfortable.


Aww, thank you Elaine. We must be able to laugh at ourselves. The bracelet is really so comfortable and I think I will probably be wearing it daily for a long time.


ElainePG said:


> Even with the shorts!



 This isn't the kind of picture that I would normally post but thought it would be fun to show you my daily wear outfit. Actually, a step up since I often wear sleep shorts from Target around the house and neighborhood when walking the boys. I wouldn't actually leave the house, but my neighbors have seen me in all manner of dress.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you Elaine. We must be able to laugh at ourselves. The bracelet is really so comfortable and I think I will probably be wearing it daily for a long time.
> 
> 
> This isn't the kind of picture that I would normally post but thought it would be fun to show you my daily wear outfit. Actually, a step up since I often wear sleep shorts from Target around the house and neighborhood when walking the boys. *I wouldn't actually leave the house, but my neighbors have seen me in all manner of dress.*



Oh, well, neighbors don't really count. On Sunday mornings, Neal goes outside to pick up the New York Times from our driveway, wearing his pajamas and slippers!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, well, neighbors don't really count. On Sunday mornings, Neal goes outside to pick up the New York Times from our driveway, wearing his pajamas and slippers!



Me too and then I put the leashes on the boys and walk them. I am seriously surprised when I run into a neighbor somewhere outside of my neighborhood and they recognize me.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> i find it funny to see you in your little shorts...you are more of a versatile dresser then i imagined. Lol!
> The bracelet, on the other hand, is gorgeous!



+1


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> This is actually how I dress at home. When one of my neighbors came up to see my closet and she looked at the clothes in the wardrobes *she asked where my real clothes were *. I just don't usually take pictures of me dressed this way.  I really wouldn't have but since we were talking about distressed jeans I just had to do it. As you can see I am starting to get a tan already.
> Thank you about the bracelet. It is gorgeous and will be a something that I can wear with just about anything.



LOL - meg you look lovely in your shorts


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I'm hoping Petey made our darling Cilifene feel better about the loss of Lio.* Petey always cheers her up.* He's been hiding in the garage...the horses diss him and his tree is too snowy...poor thing!
> DO NOT FEEL JEALOUS!!!
> 
> 
> Stacy (Mrs. Winkler) was an absolute doll! Told her to do Newbury St, lunch (lobster) at Capital Grill. They were staying at the Sheraton Prudential so she was close to Copley Place...NM, Saks, LV, Tiffany, SF, CD, Burberry, RL and great smaller boutiques. She got off the plane with a big smile on her face and a nice bottle of red wine!



Yes, Petey always cheers me up - He is very beautiful I think it's fascinating that you have your own peacock  
The old garden Tivoli in Copenhagen has the Peacock on the Pantomime Theater. Here is a few pics I took last summer.....

So looking forward to spring and summer....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Yes, Petey always cheers me up - He is very beautiful I think it's fascinating that you have your own peacock
> The old garden Tivoli in Copenhagen has the Peacock on the Pantomime Theater. Here is a few pics I took last summer.....
> 
> So looking forward to spring and summer....


I have been to Tivoli Gardens, many (MANY!) years ago. I have such fond memories of strolling around it on a warm summer day, with music playing, though I had forgotten about the peacock. When I went, it was filled with families enjoying the sights. I think there was even a puppet show! Is it still a popular place for families to go in the summer?

Thank you for the photos, *cilifene*!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Yes, Petey always cheers me up - He is very beautiful I think it's fascinating that you have your own peacock
> The old garden Tivoli in Copenhagen has the Peacock on the Pantomime Theater. Here is a few pics I took last summer.....
> 
> So looking forward to spring and summer....


I was just thinking...Petey needs a new girlfriend!


Can't wait for summer and the beach! More snow Thus/Friday then Sun/Mon!!!
Here's something to tide us over (no pun intended)..............................


----------



## Juliemvis

I know this isn't bag related but my rheumatoid  arthritis is in remission yay &#128516;&#128515; I'm so pleased , the rummy is hoping to reduce my medication is the summer


----------



## MAGJES

megt10 said:


> Ok, here is todays outfit, lol. In keeping with the distressed jeans. These are actually not distressed just look like they are and they are like sweat shorts not actually jeans shorts. It can't get more wrong than this with its elastic waist and all. I wore them with the shirt out but wanted to show you what they look like. Seriously comfortable. Shorts Rag and Bone, shirt J Crew, sandals Birkenstock. Oh and I got my Valentines day present early. I bought DH a mini iPad and it arrived so he go it early which meant I got mine early too. Rose gold diamond bracelet. Very comfortable as well



I love wearing jean shorts too when relaxing at home.  You are lucky the weather in your location allows for it!  I'd freeze right now.  

I always love you mod shots!


----------



## MAGJES

ElainePG said:


> Oh, well, neighbors don't really count. On Sunday mornings, Neal goes outside to pick up the New York Times from our driveway, *wearing his pajamas and slippers!:*p




I do this everyday!  

The best part about being 50+ is not really caring ....and then again ......my neighbors have aged just like me and are in their 50's as well.....in fact I'm still the young girl around here!!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I was just thinking...Petey needs a new girlfriend!
> 
> 
> Can't wait for summer and the beach! More snow Thus/Friday then Sun/Mon!!!
> Here's something to tide us over (no pun intended)..............................


We had a peahen in our neighborhood but the owner moved. I have pictures somewhere. She was hysterical. 


Juliemvis said:


> I know this isn't bag related but my rheumatoid  arthritis is in remission yay &#128516;&#128515; I'm so pleased , the rummy is hoping to reduce my medication is the summer


I am thrilled for you.


MAGJES said:


> I love wearing jean shorts too when relaxing at home.  You are lucky the weather in your location allows for it!  I'd freeze right now.
> 
> I always love you mod shots!


Thanks Magjes. It is very warm here today. The ac is on for the first time this year. Shorts again today.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *I was just thinking...Petey needs a new girlfriend!*
> 
> 
> Can't wait for summer and the beach! More snow Thus/Friday then Sun/Mon!!!
> Here's something to tide us over (no pun intended)..............................



I just love Petey! I've never known... did he come to live with you on his own, or did you bring him to your property? And how come he doesn't fly away? (I'm assuming it's because you feed him... I don't think of peacocks as being loyal, like dogs!) Did he used to have a girlfriend? A pair of peacocks would be adorable... but noisy, too!


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> I know this isn't bag related but *my rheumatoid  arthritis is in remission yay* &#128516;&#128515; I'm so pleased , the rummy is hoping to reduce my medication is the summer



That is such fantastic news, *julie*! I'm thrilled for you. It gives me hope!


----------



## ElainePG

MAGJES said:


> I do this everyday!
> 
> *The best part about being 50+ is not really caring* ....and then again ......my neighbors have aged just like me and are in their 50's as well.....in fact I'm still the young girl around here!!



I agree totally! After 50, I felt I could sort of "go my own way" in terms of style, dressing the way that was right for *me* rather than what the look-of-the-day was (which seems to change from minute to minute anyway!). 

That was also when I decided that _I refused to wear clothes that hurt_. Which does *not* mean that I walk around in a house dress! I like to be stylish. But I also like to be comfortable. I try to balance the two. Today I'm wearing a Nic + Zoe denim skirt, a grey slightly fitted v-neck cashmere pullover, and a red/blue/gold Hermès scarf. I'm wearing red flats from a British company called Hotter, which makes super comfy shoes that are also smart-looking, and I'm carrying my red Marc Jacobs Mini 54 crossbody bag. I wouldn't win any fashion awards, but I also don't look like a slob, and I'm comfortable!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I agree totally! After 50, I felt I could sort of "go my own way" in terms of style, dressing the way that was right for *me* rather than what the look-of-the-day was (which seems to change from minute to minute anyway!).
> 
> That was also when I decided that _I refused to wear clothes that hurt_. Which does *not* mean that I walk around in a house dress! I like to be stylish. But I also like to be comfortable. I try to balance the two. Today I'm wearing a Nic + Zoe denim skirt, a grey slightly fitted v-neck cashmere pullover, and a red/blue/gold Hermès scarf. I'm wearing red flats from a British company called Hotter, which makes super comfy shoes that are also smart-looking, and I'm carrying my red Marc Jacobs Mini 54 crossbody bag. I wouldn't win any fashion awards, but I also don't look like a slob, and I'm comfortable!



Sounds like a great outfit to me. Pictures???


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I have been to Tivoli Gardens, many (MANY!) years ago. I have such fond memories of strolling around it on a warm summer day, with music playing, though I had forgotten about the peacock. When I went, it was filled with families enjoying the sights. I think there was even a puppet show! Is it still a popular place for families to go in the summer?
> 
> Thank you for the photos, *cilifene*!



Oh you have been there  Yes, Tivoli is popular - that day we saw the ballet practice.



skyqueen said:


> I was just thinking...Petey needs a new girlfriend!
> 
> Can't wait for summer and the beach! More snow Thus/Friday then Sun/Mon!!!
> Here's something to tide us over (no pun intended)..............................



Lovely summer picture.......



Juliemvis said:


> I know this isn't bag related but my rheumatoid  arthritis is in remission yay &#128516;&#128515; I'm so pleased , the rummy is hoping to reduce my medication is the summer



That is good new juliemvis! 



MAGJES said:


> I do this everyday!
> 
> The best part about being 50+ is not really caring ....and then again ......my neighbors have aged just like me and are in their 50's as well.....in fact I'm still the young girl around here!!



Agree with the not caring part


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Sounds like a great outfit to me. Pictures???


Not sure if I have the energy, *meg*. I dropped down on my Prednisone on Sunday... only went from 6mg to 5mg, but I'm feeling it in every joint! I did errands this morning, but now my f@nny seems to be firmly glued to my living room chair. If I can rouse myself, I'll take a "headless" selfie.


----------



## skyqueen

Juliemvis said:


> I know this isn't bag related but my rheumatoid  arthritis is in remission yay &#128516;&#128515; I'm so pleased , the rummy is hoping to reduce my medication is the summer


Doesn't have to be bag related and absolutely wonderful news!!!
I just poured myself a V&T, so here's a toast for you!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I just love Petey! I've never known... did he come to live with you on his own, or did you bring him to your property? And how come he doesn't fly away? (I'm assuming it's because you feed him... I don't think of peacocks as being loyal, like dogs!) Did he used to have a girlfriend? A pair of peacocks would be adorable... but noisy, too!


P bought Petey from a breeder in NH. He can fly and actually perches very high in a certain tree to sleep. He also likes perching on a roof but everything is too snowy. He did have a couple peahen GFs but they were eaten by coyotes. Half the size of Pete. The horses keep the coyotes out of the backyard but the peahens liked to "travel"! 
I wouldn't mind another Petey and have a pair but I don't know how he'd get along with another peacock. They are unbelievably noisy, a screech like someone being attacked.
Between Pete and the Sicilian donkey...it's a noisy neighborhood!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> P bought Petey from a breeder in NH. He can fly and actually perches very high in a certain tree to sleep. He also likes perching on a roof but everything is too snowy. He did have a couple peahen GFs but they were eaten by coyotes. Half the size of Pete. The horses keep the coyotes out of the backyard but the peahens liked to "travel"!
> I wouldn't mind another Petey and have a pair but I don't know how he'd get along with another peacock. They are unbelievably noisy, a screech like someone being attacked.
> *Between Pete and the Sicilian donkey...it's a noisy neighborhood!*



Sicilian Donkey??? I don't think I knew about him. Her? I knew about your horses, but I don't remember a donkey. It sounds like you've got a fun place there! The Hubster says he wishes we lived closer... he'd like to visit the menagerie!


----------



## skyqueen

Just found this designer on another thread. Love the basket bag...so unique! You can also have bespoke bags made.   
Thoughts? 


http://www.justcampagne.com/fr


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Sicilian Donkey??? I don't think I knew about him. Her? I knew about your horses, but I don't remember a donkey. It sounds like you've got a fun place there! The Hubster says he wishes we lived closer... he'd like to visit the menagerie!


LOL! Benson's Wild Animal Farm...ask Neal about that, he'll know!
The donkey belongs to my neighbor...darling but noisy!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just found this designer on another thread. Love the basket bag...so unique! You can also have bespoke bags made.
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> http://www.justcampagne.com/fr



The Paniers bags are *wonderful*. They remind me of shopping in the little Paris street markets... a little bit of fruit from one vendor, a slice or two of cheese from another, a baguette fresh from the bakery, and presto! Lunch! 

Because the inside of the bag looks as though it's a removable cotton bag, it can be laundered; perfect for the local Farmer's Market!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! *Benson's Wild Animal Farm...ask Neal about that, he'll know!*
> The donkey belongs to my neighbor...darling but noisy!!!



I just did. He says "Wow! That's a flash from the past!"


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The Paniers bags are *wonderful*. They remind me of shopping in the little Paris street markets... a little bit of fruit from one vendor, a slice or two of cheese from another, a baguette fresh from the bakery, and presto! Lunch!
> 
> Because the inside of the bag looks as though it's a removable cotton bag, it can be laundered; perfect for the local Farmer's Market!


I thought it would be a fun summer bag...they have a bright pink insert (special order) that would look great. The saddle leather with the white stitching reminds me of Hermes.
If I did bespoke I think I'd have the drop made longer.
Nervous about ordering from outside the US with customs.........


----------



## ElainePG

I managed to get my act together and take a model photo today. The light was starting to fade in the bedroom, so the scarf doesn't show up too well... it's Hermès _Tambours_. I love the details of this one, and that each drum (_tambour_) is different. 

The bag is the same one in my avatar: Marc Jacobs Mini 54. Probably my most favorite bag in my collection... it is the perfect size to hold everything I need on an average day (including my iPad Mini), but it isn't ginormous.

I have the shoes in both black & red. Unfortunately, Hotter no longer carries this style, which is a shame... it's super comfy. But they have lots of other styles that are really cute, and reasonably priced. They are a great company to work with. When you call their 800 number, you get someone in England, with the most *wonderful* U.K. accent, and the *best* manners!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Sicilian Donkey??? I don't think I knew about him. Her? I knew about your horses, but I don't remember a donkey. It sounds like you've got a fun place there! The Hubster says he wishes we lived closer... he'd like to visit the menagerie!



Every time I read about Petey I just want to run and hide!There is no doubt he would attack me. Give me a donkey any day!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I thought it would be a fun summer bag...they have a bright pink insert (special order) that would look great. The saddle leather with the white stitching reminds me of Hermes.
> If I did bespoke I think I'd have the drop made longer.
> Nervous about ordering from outside the US with customs.........



I saw that bright pink insert... it would be *perfect*, especially on The Cape! Didn't you get a straw bag last year that had some pink in it? I agree with you about the handle drop; it was the only fault that I found with the bag.

The only bag I've ever ordered from outside the U.S. is my Pierotucci bag from Italy, and I don't think I paid duty on it. Oh, and I've ordered from Yoox, and I'm pretty sure I wasn't charged duty there, either. But I never ordered anything expensive from them... just scarves on sale. Does it say on their site how duty is handled?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I managed to get my act together and take a model photo today. The light was starting to fade in the bedroom, so the scarf doesn't show up too well... it's Hermès _Tambours_. I love the details of this one, and that each drum (_tambour_) is different.
> 
> The bag is the same one in my avatar: Marc Jacobs Mini 54. Probably my most favorite bag in my collection... it is the perfect size to hold everything I need on an average day (including my iPad Mini), but it isn't ginormous.
> 
> I have the shoes in both black & red. Unfortunately, Hotter no longer carries this style, which is a shame... it's super comfy. But they have lots of other styles that are really cute, and reasonably priced. They are a great company to work with. When you call their 800 number, you get someone in England, with the most *wonderful* U.K. accent, and the *best* manners!



Very nice Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

Juliemvis said:


> I know this isn't bag related but my rheumatoid  arthritis is in remission yay &#128516;&#128515; I'm so pleased , the rummy is hoping to reduce my medication is the summer



I envy you but at the same time I am so happy for you! I haven't been in remission in 4 1/2 years. Trying Xeljanz now.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Very nice Elaine!


Thank you, *Izzy*! I actually wasn't having one of my better days, so it was sort of "fake it 'til you make it." That's why I cut off my head in the shot... I figured nobody needed to see the bags under my eyes!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Every time I read about Petey I just want to run and hide!There is no doubt he would attack me. Give me a donkey any day!


LOL! I forgot about your bird phobia!



ElainePG said:


> I saw that bright pink insert... it would be *perfect*, especially on The Cape! Didn't you get a straw bag last year that had some pink in it? I agree with you about the handle drop; it was the only fault that I found with the bag.
> 
> The only bag I've ever ordered from outside the U.S. is my Pierotucci bag from Italy, and I don't think I paid duty on it. Oh, and I've ordered from Yoox, and I'm pretty sure I wasn't charged duty there, either. But I never ordered anything expensive from them... just scarves on sale. Does it say on their site how duty is handled?


I did buy a straw/leather pink bag, Elaine, last year. Boy...you have a good memory!


----------



## luvprada

Izzy48 said:


> Very nice Elaine!



Looks great!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I managed to get my act together and take a model photo today. The light was starting to fade in the bedroom, so the scarf doesn't show up too well... it's Hermès _Tambours_. I love the details of this one, and that each drum (_tambour_) is different.
> 
> The bag is the same one in my avatar: Marc Jacobs Mini 54. Probably my most favorite bag in my collection... it is the perfect size to hold everything I need on an average day (including my iPad Mini), but it isn't ginormous.
> 
> I have the shoes in both black & red. Unfortunately, Hotter no longer carries this style, which is a shame... it's super comfy. But they have lots of other styles that are really cute, and reasonably priced. They are a great company to work with. When you call their 800 number, you get someone in England, with the most *wonderful* U.K. accent, and the *best* manners!



Love the outfit. The scarf ties so beautifully and looks perfect. The bag does look like the perfect size. Very stylish.

I am sorry that you are not feeling all that great. I am finally heading to the doctors this morning to find out what is going on with me. The pain I woke up with on Sunday is still the same and I haven't been able to do much all week.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *Izzy*! I actually wasn't having one of my better days, so it was sort of "fake it 'til you make it." That's why I cut off my head in the shot... I figured nobody needed to see the bags under my eyes!



  looks great Elaine, is it the bag on your avatar?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Love the outfit. The scarf ties so beautifully and looks perfect. The bag does look like the perfect size. Very stylish.
> 
> I am sorry that you are not feeling all that great. I am finally heading to the doctors this morning to find out what is going on with me. *The pain I woke up with on Sunday is still the same and I haven't been able to do much all week*.



Oh I missed that Megt! I'm so sorry - hope the doctor can help you to feel better soon.


----------



## jmcadon

megt10 said:


> Love the outfit. The scarf ties so beautifully and looks perfect. The bag does look like the perfect size. Very stylish.
> 
> I am sorry that you are not feeling all that great. I am finally heading to the doctors this morning to find out what is going on with me. The pain I woke up with on Sunday is still the same and I haven't been able to do much all week.





ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *Izzy*! I actually wasn't having one of my better days, so it was sort of "fake it 'til you make it." That's why I cut off my head in the shot... I figured nobody needed to see the bags under my eyes!



Hope you both are feeling better   I have had a bad chest cold all week...I am not a good sick person.  DH brought me some hot and sour soup last night and it really helped!  Not feeling well sucks


----------



## Juliemvis

Hope this makes everyone feel better &#128516;


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I forgot about your bird phobia!
> 
> 
> I did buy a straw/leather pink bag, Elaine, last year. *Boy...you have a good memory!*



For bags & scarves, yes. But don't ask me what I had for dinner last night!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Love the outfit. The scarf ties so beautifully and looks perfect. The bag does look like the perfect size. Very stylish.
> 
> I am sorry that you are not feeling all that great. I am finally heading to the doctors this morning to find out what is going on with me. *The pain I woke up with on Sunday is still the same and I haven't been able to do much all week.*



I'm so sorry to hear that, *meg*! I hope your doctor had some thoughts... or sent you off to get some tests. Do you like/trust your doctor?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> looks great Elaine, *is it the bag on your avatar?*



Yes, it is. I bought it almost exactly a year ago. And then Marc Jacobs stopped making it, and I was sorry I hadn't bought one in a second color. So when it became available on Gilt (for a huge price reduction!) I bought one in Emerald.

This is sort of what it looks like, but IRL the color is even more intense.


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> Hope this makes everyone feel better &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893904


HAH! That is hysterical! Thank you, *Julie*... this made my day!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh I missed that Megt! I'm so sorry - hope the doctor can help you to feel better soon.


Thanks Cilifene. I have done something to my back or hip I don't know what. I had x-rays done yesterday so won't know for sure for a few days. I woke up in a lot of pain Sunday morning. I got some muscle relaxers, pain meds and an anti-inflammatory drug too. I am hoping that it isn't more than seeing the physical therapist. 


jmcadon said:


> Hope you both are feeling better   I have had a bad chest cold all week...I am not a good sick person.  DH brought me some hot and sour soup last night and it really helped!  Not feeling well sucks


I had that cold too and it seemed to last forever. Still tired from it.


Juliemvis said:


> Hope this makes everyone feel better &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893904


That is the best. Love it.


ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, *meg*! I hope your doctor had some thoughts... or sent you off to get some tests. Do you like/trust your doctor?


I like my doctor but feel like she is just phoning it in now. She isn't as thorough as she used to be. She is good at referring though. I am finally going to see the rheumatologist for my hands. I know it is osteoarthritis but know he can and will give me a cortisone shot in them. He is my MIL's doctor and he is awesome. He also gave her shots in her hands that helped with the pain. I have arthritis in my hands, knees and hips so I think he could help manage the pain. My hands are by far the worst. Also going to see physical therapy for my back.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it is. I bought it almost exactly a year ago. And then Marc Jacobs stopped making it, and I was sorry I hadn't bought one in a second color. So when it became available on Gilt (for a huge price reduction!) I bought one in Emerald.
> 
> This is sort of what it looks like, but IRL the color is even more intense.



That is a beautiful bag. I love that color.


----------



## skyqueen

Juliemvis said:


> Hope this makes everyone feel better &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893904


LOL!
Hope everyone is feeling better today!


----------



## Cilifene

Juliemvis said:


> Hope this makes everyone feel better &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893904



LOL


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> *Hope everyone is feeling better today!*


*
*
+1


----------



## westvillage

Happy Friday the 13th! In anticipation of Saturday the 14th, when reds and pinks prevail, here's my new-to-me little pink BV pillow bag.  I had to travel to the southland to help wrap up issues left by  my father and, LOL, to keep from eating too much southern food and especially desserts, I did too much online shopping. This little bag popped up on Yoogi's one afternoon and I bought it within seconds of its appearance there. It was"New/Likenew," almost 50% off retail, and I have been enamored with this petal pink color for some time. In BV-land it's called 'Flamingo.'  

So here she is a bland little shot of her. If I change out of my sweats and wooly sweaters, I'll post a mod shot.  Hope you all enjoy whatever you're doing on Valentine's Day or weekend.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I like my doctor but feel like she is just phoning it in now. She isn't as thorough as she used to be. She is good at referring though. I am finally going to see the rheumatologist for my hands. *I know it is osteoarthritis but know he can and will give me a cortisone shot in them.* He is my MIL's doctor and he is awesome. He also gave her shots in her hands that helped with the pain. I have arthritis in my hands, knees and hips so I think he could help manage the pain. My hands are by far the worst. *Also going to see physical therapy for my back.*



I really hope that the injections work... they have helped my Mom a lot. And I've had a ton of physical therapy for one thing & another, & it's always helped me. So I'm wishing you all the best with that.


----------



## ElainePG

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! In anticipation of Saturday the 14th, when reds and pinks prevail, here's my new-to-me little pink BV pillow bag.  I had to travel to the southland to help wrap up issues left by  my father and, LOL, to keep from eating too much southern food and especially desserts, I did too much online shopping. This little bag popped up on Yoogi's one afternoon and I bought it within seconds of its appearance there. It was"New/Likenew," almost 50% off retail, and I have been enamored with this petal pink color for some time. In BV-land it's called 'Flamingo.'
> 
> So here she is a bland little shot of her. If I change out of my sweats and wooly sweaters, I'll post a mod shot.  Hope you all enjoy whatever you're doing on Valentine's Day or weekend.


Wowza, *wv*, that is a little love of a bag! I own the identical one, in black... I found mine in a thrift shop in Carmel last year. (Kind of like that terrific bag P found for *skyqueen* at Goodwill. ) Isn't it a treat to find bargains? 

Enjoy your Flamingo Pillow Bag tomorrow... perhaps at a nice restaurant?


----------



## westvillage

ElainePG said:


> Wowza, *wv*, that is a little love of a bag! I own the identical one, in black... I found mine in a thrift shop in Carmel last year. (Kind of like that terrific bag P found for *skyqueen* at Goodwill. ) Isn't it a treat to find bargains?
> 
> Enjoy your Flamingo Pillow Bag tomorrow... perhaps at a nice restaurant?



Thanks so much Elaine. I recall your incredible story of finding this bag for a song! It's that magic moment that keeps us haunting the thrift stores.

I see that these little bags hold quite a bit. Basically  it nicely fits my sunglasses and the few pouches I carry around in the warm months. And speaking of that, I think this little bag will join the spring/summer group waiting in the back of the closet for the crocuses (crocci?) to push up. It is sooooo frigid here right now.


----------



## ElainePG

westvillage said:


> Thanks so much Elaine. I recall your incredible story of finding this bag for a song! It's that magic moment that keeps us haunting the thrift stores.
> 
> *I see that these little bags hold quite a bit.* Basically  it nicely fits my sunglasses and the few pouches I carry around in the warm months. And speaking of that, I think this little bag will join the spring/summer group waiting in the back of the closet for the crocuses (crocci?) to push up. *It is sooooo frigid here right now.*



Yes, they do hold a surprising amount! I'm always surprised. In fact, I'm having a couple of injections in my shoulder tomorrow, and don't want to carry a large bag... so in the morning, I'm planning to switch to my black BV pillow bag. It's light, comfy, but holds everything I need except for my iPad Mini, which I don't mind carrying in my hand. 

Yes, I can see that with those frigid East Coast temperatures, a pale pink bag would not quite be the thing. Not to brag, but we're having Springtime here on the Central Coast... (However, it's still technically Winter, and next week might bring howling winds and rain!)


----------



## Cilifene

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! In anticipation of Saturday the 14th, when reds and pinks prevail, here's my new-to-me little pink BV pillow bag.  I had to travel to the southland to help wrap up issues left by  my father and, LOL, to keep from eating too much southern food and especially desserts, I did too much online shopping. This little bag popped up on Yoogi's one afternoon and I bought it within seconds of its appearance there. It was"New/Likenew," almost 50% off retail, and I have been enamored with this petal pink color for some time. In BV-land it's called 'Flamingo.'
> 
> So here she is a bland little shot of her. If I change out of my sweats and wooly sweaters, I'll post a mod shot.  Hope you all enjoy whatever you're doing on Valentine's Day or weekend.



Very nice!!! I love the "Flamingo" color ..so delicate and feminine.......


----------



## Cilifene

*Elaine, *the black pants  bordeaux/black silk top - grey cashmere cardigan.
Georg Jensen Sphere necklace double...

Bag is LV Soft Lockit pm in griotte color...


----------



## skyqueen

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! In anticipation of Saturday the 14th, when reds and pinks prevail, here's my new-to-me little pink BV pillow bag.  I had to travel to the southland to help wrap up issues left by  my father and, LOL, to keep from eating too much southern food and especially desserts, I did too much online shopping. This little bag popped up on Yoogi's one afternoon and I bought it within seconds of its appearance there. It was"New/Likenew," almost 50% off retail, and I have been enamored with this petal pink color for some time. In BV-land it's called 'Flamingo.'
> 
> So here she is&#8230; a bland little shot of her. If I change out of my sweats and wooly sweaters, I'll post a mod shot.  Hope you all enjoy whatever you're doing on Valentine's Day or weekend.


I love this, WV! Perfect for spring/summer (and V-Day)!
More snow for us tonight...I don't know how much Manhattan is getting?
Will it ever end??? 



Cilifene said:


> *Elaine, *the black pants  bordeaux/black silk top - grey cashmere cardigan.
> Georg Jensen Sphere necklace double...
> 
> Bag is LV Soft Lockit pm in griotte color...


Love the Georg Jenson Sphere necklace, Clilifene...so many different looks! How long is the necklace...I love how it looks now, did you triple it? 
And of course the Soft Lockit is a stunner! What a great color!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Had a great birthday dinner, last night...Friday the 13. Good friends, good drinks/dinner...a fun time!
Wore this little gem and I never wear rings, even had the nails done.........................


----------



## djfmn

Happy birthday SQ hope you had a wonderful day and birthday dinner. Love love love that little gem you wore it is really pretty.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Had a great birthday dinner, last night...Friday the 13. Good friends, good drinks/dinner...a fun time!
> Wore this little gem and I never wear rings, even had the nails done.........................



Happy belated Birthday sky!  That is some gorgeous "little" gem!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Had a great birthday dinner, last night...Friday the 13. Good friends, good drinks/dinner...a fun time!
> Wore this little gem and I never wear rings, even had the nails done.........................




So glad you were able to get out for dinner. Happy Birthday to you and my daughter! Your ring, well, what can I say? Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I love this, WV! Perfect for spring/summer (and V-Day)!
> More snow for us tonight...I don't know how much Manhattan is getting?
> Will it ever end???
> 
> 
> Love the Georg Jenson Sphere necklace, Clilifene...so many different looks! How long is the necklace...I love how it looks now, did you triple it?
> And of course the Soft Lockit is a stunner! What a great color!!!



Thanks very much dear! Yes it can be used many ways - here it's double I can have it triple, but not so comfortable. Mine is 118 cm but they come both longer and shorter:
http://www.georgjensen.com/en-us/je...ng-silver-with-black-agate-and-pearls_3532927

Happy birthday sweetie - hope you had a wonderful day -- your ring is gorgeous..........


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine, *the black pants  bordeaux/black silk top - grey cashmere cardigan.
> Georg Jensen Sphere necklace double...
> 
> Bag is LV Soft Lockit pm in griotte color...


I TOTALLY love this look, *cilifene*! Are the *black pants* new?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Had a great birthday dinner, last night...Friday the 13. Good friends, good drinks/dinner...a fun time!
> Wore this little gem and I never wear rings, even had the nails done.........................


Happy Birthday, *skyqueen*. It sounds like you celebrated in style! That ring is a stunner... it looks vintage. Is it?


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Happy Birthday, *skyqueen*. It sounds like you celebrated in style! That ring is a stunner... it looks vintage. Is it?



+1 Happy Birthday and many many more.  Love the ring!


----------



## luvprada

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! In anticipation of Saturday the 14th, when reds and pinks prevail, here's my new-to-me little pink BV pillow bag.  I had to travel to the southland to help wrap up issues left by  my father and, LOL, to keep from eating too much southern food and especially desserts, I did too much online shopping. This little bag popped up on Yoogi's one afternoon and I bought it within seconds of its appearance there. It was"New/Likenew," almost 50% off retail, and I have been enamored with this petal pink color for some time. In BV-land it's called 'Flamingo.'
> 
> So here she is a bland little shot of her. If I change out of my sweats and wooly sweaters, I'll post a mod shot.  Hope you all enjoy whatever you're doing on Valentine's Day or weekend.



Beautiful!  I love it.  Unfortunately most of my bags are black.  Had a beautiful tan Prada years ago.  Wore with Jeans (that had been washed many times) and still got color transfer. That was the last of the non-black bags


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> P bought Petey from a breeder in NH. He can fly and actually perches very high in a certain tree to sleep. He also likes perching on a roof but everything is too snowy. He did have a couple peahen GFs but they were eaten by coyotes. Half the size of Pete. The horses keep the coyotes out of the backyard but the peahens liked to "travel"!
> I wouldn't mind another Petey and have a pair but I don't know how he'd get along with another peacock. They are unbelievably noisy, a screech like someone being attacked.
> Between Pete and the Sicilian donkey...it's a noisy neighborhood!



Sounds like my kind of place.  I bet Petey is beautiful.  Do you have any photos?  Also of the donkey?


----------



## megt10

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! In anticipation of Saturday the 14th, when reds and pinks prevail, here's my new-to-me little pink BV pillow bag.  I had to travel to the southland to help wrap up issues left by  my father and, LOL, to keep from eating too much southern food and especially desserts, I did too much online shopping. This little bag popped up on Yoogi's one afternoon and I bought it within seconds of its appearance there. It was"New/Likenew," almost 50% off retail, and I have been enamored with this petal pink color for some time. In BV-land it's called 'Flamingo.'
> 
> So here she is a bland little shot of her. If I change out of my sweats and wooly sweaters, I'll post a mod shot.  Hope you all enjoy whatever you're doing on Valentine's Day or weekend.



That is a gorgeous bag. I love the color and I know how functional it is too. Love BV.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine, *the black pants  bordeaux/black silk top - grey cashmere cardigan.
> Georg Jensen Sphere necklace double...
> 
> Bag is LV Soft Lockit pm in griotte color...



You look so stylish Cilifene. I love everything. Great color combination.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Had a great birthday dinner, last night...Friday the 13. Good friends, good drinks/dinner...a fun time!
> Wore this little gem and I never wear rings, even had the nails done.........................



Happy Birthday SQ. It doesn't look like something little. That ring is gorgeous. You should wear it more often.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I TOTALLY love this look, *cilifene*! Are the *black pants* new?



Thank you very much Elaine!  yes they are new - your many pictures with you wearing nice black pants got me thinking that I needed that myself


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You look so stylish Cilifene. I love everything. Great color combination.



Thank you megt!  I love a silk blouse that is suppose to have a wrinkled look


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Sounds like my kind of place.  I bet Petey is beautiful.  Do you have any photos?  Also of the donkey?


Here you go...........................


----------



## skyqueen

djfmn said:


> Happy birthday SQ hope you had a wonderful day and birthday dinner. Love love love that little gem you wore it is really pretty.


 


Izzy48 said:


> So glad you were able to get out for dinner. Happy Birthday to you and my daughter! Your ring, well, what can I say? Absolutely gorgeous!


 


Cilifene said:


> Happy birthday sweetie - hope you had a wonderful day -- your ring is gorgeous..........


 


ElainePG said:


> Happy Birthday, *skyqueen*. It sounds like you celebrated in style! That ring is a stunner... it looks vintage. Is it?


 


luvprada said:


> +1 Happy Birthday and many many more.  Love the ring!


 


megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday SQ. It doesn't look like something little. That ring is gorgeous. You should wear it more often.


Thanks for all the birthday wishes, girls...hard to be 39 for 24 years. LOL! 


My Trixie-Belle wants to wish everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine, *the black pants  bordeaux/black silk top - grey cashmere cardigan.
> Georg Jensen Sphere necklace double...
> 
> Bag is LV Soft Lockit pm in griotte color...


You look smashing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...........................





skyqueen said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, girls...hard to be 39 for 24 years. LOL!
> 
> 
> My Trixie-Belle wants to wish everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!



Pictures looks like lovely postcards  
Yeah must be hard to be 39 again and again and again


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> You look smashing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks very much nas!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Pictures looks like lovely postcards
> Yeah must be hard to be 39 again and again and again


LOL! Very hard!
Since I got my new 6+ my pics are much better...you were right!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, girls...hard to be 39 for 24 years. LOL!
> 
> 
> My Trixie-Belle wants to wish everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!



Oh, she is such a beauty! I love her and don't even know her. Love my BT's!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I TOTALLY love this look, *cilifene*! Are the *black pants* new?



+1 Cilifene- you look awesome!


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine, *the black pants  bordeaux/black silk top - grey cashmere cardigan.
> Georg Jensen Sphere necklace double...
> 
> Bag is LV Soft Lockit pm in griotte color...


*Cilifene*, you look stunning, as always!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Had a great birthday dinner, last night...Friday the 13. Good friends, good drinks/dinner...a fun time!
> Wore this little gem and I never wear rings, even had the nails done.........................



Happy belated birthday, *Skyqueen*! I'm glad the dinner and company were fun, in spite of the date, LOL!  Your ring is TDF! You keep surprising us with lovely bijoux from your jewelry box.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thank you very much Elaine!  yes they are new - your many pictures with you wearing nice black pants got me thinking that I needed that myself


Wow, cilifene... you mean I inspired you? I am flattered!


----------



## Florasun

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! In anticipation of Saturday the 14th, when reds and pinks prevail, here's my new-to-me little pink BV pillow bag.  I had to travel to the southland to help wrap up issues left by  my father and, LOL, to keep from eating too much southern food and especially desserts, I did too much online shopping. This little bag popped up on Yoogi's one afternoon and I bought it within seconds of its appearance there. It was"New/Likenew," almost 50% off retail, and I have been enamored with this petal pink color for some time. In BV-land it's called 'Flamingo.'
> 
> So here she is a bland little shot of her. If I change out of my sweats and wooly sweaters, I'll post a mod shot.  Hope you all enjoy whatever you're doing on Valentine's Day or weekend.



I love this color. Congrats on a sweet little bag!
I hear you about the southern food.  Talking to *Izzy *always makes me hungry. I want some sweet tea, now.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, girls...hard to be 39 for 24 years. LOL!
> 
> 
> My *Trixie-Belle* wants to wish everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!



Oh, just look at her... she is *gorgeous*! 

Happy Valentine's Day back atcha, and happy "39th" birthday! I bought myself a ticket-red Alfa Romeo Spider the year I turned 40... it went a long way to taking the "sting" out of the number!


----------



## Florasun

I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)

First photo without flash, second with.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> I managed to get my act together and take a model photo today. The light was starting to fade in the bedroom, so the scarf doesn't show up too well... it's Hermès _Tambours_. I love the details of this one, and that each drum (_tambour_) is different.
> 
> The bag is the same one in my avatar: Marc Jacobs Mini 54. Probably my most favorite bag in my collection... it is the perfect size to hold everything I need on an average day (including my iPad Mini), but it isn't ginormous.
> 
> I have the shoes in both black & red. Unfortunately, Hotter no longer carries this style, which is a shame... it's super comfy. But they have lots of other styles that are really cute, and reasonably priced. They are a great company to work with. When you call their 800 number, you get someone in England, with the most *wonderful* U.K. accent, and the *best* manners!



I was going to comment on how cute your shoes were, then when I read your post I saw they were from Hotter. My MIL bought some shoes from them and loved them. She gave me one of their brochures and I thought they had some cute styles but didn't buy anything. Now you are a second endorsement so I will really have to check them out!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> *Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.*  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332



Oh, *florasun*, this is a beauty!!!! Happy Valentines day, from you, to you! And good for DH, for his restraint!

I agree with you that taupe is the perfect neutral. It will go with absolutely *everything*. Black, navy, brown, and lots of bright colors as well. As Humphrey Bogart says at the end of _Casablanca_ (my favorite movie of all time, "I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...........................



Thank you so much!  Petey is gorgeous. What is your donkeys name and how old is he?


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, girls...hard to be 39 for 24 years. LOL!
> 
> 
> My Trixie-Belle wants to wish everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!



Happy valentine's day to you and Trixie. I love how she crosses her paws


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I was going to comment on how cute your shoes were, then when I read your post I saw they were from Hotter. My MIL bought some shoes from them and loved them. She gave me one of their brochures and I thought they had some cute styles but didn't buy anything. Now you are a second endorsement so *I will really have to check them out!*



Just a heads-up: some seasons are better than others. I didn't see a single thing I liked for SS/15. I think their F/W lines are generally more interesting (or maybe that's just me). 

Also, watch for their sales, which can be very good, and wait until they offer both free shipping AND free returns. Be sure to call and speak to a CSR about any shoe you're interested in... they can steer you to the correct size (they know which style runs small, large, or juuuuuuuust right. And it's *so* much fun to hear their U.K. accents!

I've only ever bought flats from them, but their heels and wedges look darling! I hope you find something cute. They are amazingly comfortable, and super affordable.


----------



## luvprada

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332



Oh beautiful!   Yes I agree not pitching a fit is the best kind of gift


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> Thank you so much!  Petey is gorgeous. What is your donkeys name and how old is he?


*NO*, prada, you cannot have a donkey!!!


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> Oh beautiful!   Yes I agree not pitching a fit is the best kind of gift



Thank you! Now we have to find MK and do lunch again.

Here is a pic with my new scarf that I got before I knew I was going to get offered this bag - with all the pink, and the arch of the flamingo's necks making a semi-heart, there's a little Valentine's theme going on.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Oh, *florasun*, this is a beauty!!!! Happy Valentines day, from you, to you! And good for DH, for his restraint!
> 
> I agree with you that taupe is the perfect neutral. It will go with absolutely *everything*. Black, navy, brown, and lots of bright colors as well. As Humphrey Bogart says at the end of _Casablanca_ (my favorite movie of all time, "I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


Thank you, Elaine! I hope it is a beautiful relationship.
Casablanca is a great film. One of my favorite parts is where the Gendarme is saying "I'm shocked, shocked to find there is gambling going on here!" Then a croupier hands him a stack of notes and says "Your winnings, sir." "Oh thank you."  They just don't make them like they used too...


----------



## WineLover

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nascar fan

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332


Those two pictures look like different bags!  I love the one with the flash.  
Enjoy!  It's a beauty!


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine, *the black pants  bordeaux/black silk top - grey cashmere cardigan.
> Georg Jensen Sphere necklace double...
> 
> Bag is LV Soft Lockit pm in griotte color...



Cilifene, love this look, especially the silk blouse!



skyqueen said:


> Had a great birthday dinner, last night...Friday the 13. Good friends, good drinks/dinner...a fun time!
> Wore this little gem and I never wear rings, even had the nails done.........................



Happy 39 SQ! Love that ring!


----------



## nascar fan

Florasun said:


> Thank you! Now we have to find MK and do lunch again.
> 
> Here is a pic with my new scarf that I got before I knew I was going to get offered this bag - with all the pink, and the arch of the flamingo's necks making a semi-heart, there's a little Valentine's theme going on.
> View attachment 2896360


oh wow, beautiful color!


----------



## mkpurselover

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332


Gorgeous  looks great with and without flash.  Fabulous Valentines day surprise.


----------



## Florasun

WineLover said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!





nascar fan said:


> Those two pictures look like different bags!  I love the one with the flash.
> Enjoy!  It's a beauty!





mkpurselover said:


> Gorgeous  looks great with and without flash.  Fabulous Valentines day surprise.



Thank you for letting me share, *WineLover*, *Nascar* and *MK*! I am 
and DH is looking at me like I have lost it.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Thank you, Elaine! I hope it is a beautiful relationship.
> *Casablanca is a great film.* One of my favorite parts is where the Gendarme is saying "I'm shocked, shocked to find there is gambling going on here!" Then a croupier hands him a stack of notes and says "Your winnings, sir." "Oh thank you."  They just don't make them like they used too...



The Hubster teases me that nobody can watch that movie with me, because I say all the lines along with the characters... and I do all the parts! I love the "I'm shocked, shocked..." scene, too. And I always cry just a bit when they sing the Marseilles in the bar. Soooooo moving!

You bought the _Flamingo_ scarf!!! I have my eye on that one, but I just bought one on Evil Bay (though I *did* buy it very cheap, but still...) so for now I'm holding out. I love the combination of the pink scarf and the taupe bag.

Now... how are you going to keep *mk* from pawing the silver hardware on your new bag? (Just kidding, *mk*!)


----------



## nascar fan

Florasun said:


> Thank you for letting me share, *WineLover*, *Nascar* and *MK*! I am
> and DH is looking at me like I have lost it.


Well, it is pretty special!  You can lose it for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (not meaning lose the bag - lose your mind over the bag!)


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster teases me that nobody can watch that movie with me, because I say all the lines along with the characters... and I do all the parts! I love the "I'm shocked, shocked..." scene, too. And I always cry just a bit when they sing the Marseilles in the bar. Soooooo moving!
> 
> You bought the _Flamingo_ scarf!!! I have my eye on that one, but I just bought one on Evil Bay (though I *did* buy it very cheap, but still...) so for now I'm holding out. I love the combination of the pink scarf and the taupe bag.
> 
> Now... how are you going to keep *mk* from pawing the silver hardware on your new bag? (Just kidding, *mk*!)



I will watch it with you, LOL! We can each take a part or quote the lines in unison!

Yes, MK can hold my bag but I'm going to keep a close eye on her!




nascar fan said:


> Well, it is pretty special!  You can lose it for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (not meaning lose the bag - lose your mind over the bag!)



Thanks, I will show this to DH! I'll probably just get the eye-roll, LOL!


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332




To say you did good is a mild understatement! Absolutely beautiful and the color is lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## WineLover

Hi everyone, I just want to say I love this thread! Although I am not new to the purse forum, I don't post much, but I just recently discovered this thread and it is the first one I feel comfortable commenting and sharing. You ladies are awesome!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Very hard!
> Since I got my new 6+ my pics are much better...you were right!



I'm glad you are pleased with it 



Izzy48 said:


> +1 Cilifene- you look awesome!



Thanks very much Izzy! 



Florasun said:


> *Cilifene*, you look stunning, as always!



Aw thanks so much Florasun!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow, cilifene... *you mean I inspired you?* I am flattered!



Absolutely dear! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28058497&postcount=176


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332



Stunning!!! congrats Florasun! VERY beautiful!  please post modeling pics ....


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> *Cilifene, love this look, especially the silk blouse!
> *
> Happy 39 SQ! Love that ring!



Thanks MK!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> I will watch it with you, LOL! We can each take a part or quote the lines in unison!
> 
> Yes, MK can hold my bag but I'm going to keep a close eye on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will show this to DH! *I'll probably just get the eye-roll, *LOL!



I get that a lot, LOL


----------



## Cilifene

WineLover said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to say I love this thread! Although I am not new to the purse forum, I don't post much, but I just recently discovered this thread and it is the first one I feel comfortable commenting and sharing. You ladies are awesome!



Welcome WineLover, thank you! -- It sure is a great thread of "sweet old ladies" :giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Oh, she is such a beauty! I love her and don't even know her. Love my BT's!


Love BTs!



Florasun said:


> Happy belated birthday, *Skyqueen*! I'm glad the dinner and company were fun, in spite of the date, LOL!  Your ring is TDF! You keep surprising us with lovely bijoux from your jewelry box.


 


mkpurselover said:


> Happy 39 SQ! Love that ring!


xxoo


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Thank you so much!  Petey is gorgeous. What is your donkeys name and how old is he?


The donkey belongs to my neighbor, his name is Dominic...but we hear him at our house!
I think he's about 4 y/o now.



luvprada said:


> Happy valentine's day to you and Trixie. I love how she crosses her paws


xxoo


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332


 


Florasun said:


> Thank you! Now we have to find MK and do lunch again.
> 
> Here is a pic with my new scarf that I got before I knew I was going to get offered this bag - with all the pink, and the arch of the flamingo's necks making a semi-heart, there's a little Valentine's theme going on.
> View attachment 2896360


I don't know what to say other then absolutely gorgeous! Love the color and the size!
Very different yet neutral and classic...you picked a beauty! Love it with the scarf, too...meant to be!
Wear this fabulous bag in good heath and enjoy.................................. 

There's a new thread "50 shades of grey"...stunning grey bags. You've got to post a pic of your Birkin so everyone can drool!


----------



## skyqueen

WineLover said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to say I love this thread! Although I am not new to the purse forum, I don't post much, but I just recently discovered this thread and it is the first one I feel comfortable commenting and sharing. You ladies are awesome!


 


Cilifene said:


> Welcome WineLover, thank you! -- It sure is a great thread of "sweet old ladies" :giggles:


Welcome WineLover...Cilifene summed it up perfectly! LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> thank you so much!  Petey is gorgeous. What is your donkeys name and how old is he?


 


florasun said:


> *no*, prada, you cannot have a donkey!!!


lol!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Welcome WineLover...Cilifene summed it up perfectly! LOL!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Welcome WineLover, thank you! -- It sure is a great thread of "sweet old ladies" :giggles:



+1 Winelover


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> oh wow, beautiful color!



Hey nascar, did you ever get the beautiful blue Marc Jacobs? I see your avatar but I never did see a picture of it. If you did, I would love to see close up pictures. I am not surprised his bags are made where they are because they are beautifully done. I love mine.


----------



## Izzy48

A friend and fellow tPF person sent this awesome tote to me with the inside clutch for bad weather days and days when I have a heavy load. Turns out I like it for any day. The clutch is so nice just to pull out for errands which prevents carrying a heavy bag. It also has a strap option. 





What a thoughtful gift! I love it.


----------



## Florasun

Super cute, Izzy! I love the pop of red in the interior. It would cheer me up every time I looked inside!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> A friend and fellow tPF person sent this awesome tote to me with the inside clutch for bad weather days and days when I have a heavy load. Turns out I like it for any day. The clutch is so nice just to pull out for errands which prevents carrying a heavy bag. It also has a strap option.
> 
> View attachment 2896959
> View attachment 2896960
> 
> 
> What a thoughtful gift! I love it.


Love it...perfect for heavy loads!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> A friend and fellow tPF person sent this awesome tote to me with the inside clutch for bad weather days and days when I have a heavy load. Turns out I like it for any day. The clutch is so nice just to pull out for errands which prevents carrying a heavy bag. It also has a strap option.
> 
> View attachment 2896959
> View attachment 2896960
> 
> 
> What a thoughtful gift! I love it.



Super cute Izzy and what a nice friend...


----------



## WineLover

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! I love being a "sweet old lady"&#128516;


----------



## mixlv

I was going to buy the prada tote but changed my mind and am going to buy the fendi peekaboo instead!


----------



## nascar fan

would you ladies be so kind to help me out here, please?
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/this-or-this-and-why-895837.html


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Hey nascar, did you ever get the beautiful blue Marc Jacobs? I see your avatar but I never did see a picture of it. If you did, I would love to see close up pictures. I am not surprised his bags are made where they are because they are beautifully done. I love mine.


Hey, Izzy!
I was sent the smooth Resort blue to look at.  We are waiting on the textured Spring blue to arrive.  Then I will decide between it or the polished black.
But here are the two she sent for a look-see.  I prefer the textured.  I have not yet seen the polished, which is what is in my avatar.  
And I started an Incognito thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-things-incognito-894981.html


----------



## luvprada

Florasun said:


> Thank you! Now we have to find MK and do lunch again.
> 
> Here is a pic with my new scarf that I got before I knew I was going to get offered this bag - with all the pink, and the arch of the flamingo's necks making a semi-heart, there's a little Valentine's theme going on.
> View attachment 2896360



Yes I would like to meet MK!
Are you on a ban now? Your bag is stunning !


----------



## luvprada

+1 enjoy!


----------



## Izzy48

mixlv said:


> I was going to buy the prada tote but changed my mind and am going to buy the fendi peekaboo instead!




You won't regret it. The peekaboo is an awesome bag. What size are you going to choose?


----------



## luvprada

WineLover said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! I love being a "sweet old lady"&#128516;



YOU are not old!

I told DH I was on the down hill slide to 60 yesterday and  I don't take guff from anyone anymore and he sighed and said I know. (He knows that the comment wasn't made about him, but he is still a bit aways from  appreciating as he is 6 years younger.)


----------



## skyqueen

mixlv said:


> I was going to buy the prada tote but changed my mind and am going to buy the fendi peekaboo instead!







Izzy48 said:


> You won't regret it. The peekaboo is an awesome bag. What size are you going to choose?




I agree with Izzy, love the peekaboo!
Post a pic when it comes!
Welcome!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> YOU are not old!
> 
> I told DH I was on the down hill slide to 60 yesterday and  I don't take guff from anyone anymore and he sighed and said I know. (He knows that the comment wasn't made about him, but he is still a bit aways from  appreciating as he is 6 years younger.)




You cougar, you! LOL!


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> Hey, Izzy!
> I was sent the smooth Resort blue to look at.  We are waiting on the textured Spring blue to arrive.  Then I will decide between it or the polished black.
> But here are the two she sent for a look-see.  I prefer the textured.  I have not yet seen the polished, which is what is in my avatar.
> And I started an Incognito thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-things-incognito-894981.html



Nascar, when I first looked at the Incognito I did not like it at all. I saw it in Nashville at Nordstrom and thought I may be wrong. On the way out I stopped to look at the quality of the bag and it was well done just like all my MJ's are.  The more I look at it the better I like it. The resort blue is a beautiful color. I also Love the suede Trouble and Double Trouble.  The bold round hardware is eye catching.  The pink and the gray rang my bell for sure.   Probably reminds me a bit to my Mulberry hardware. I will follow the other thread so I don't miss your reveal. Can't wait to see which you choose.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A friend and fellow tPF person sent this awesome tote to me with the inside clutch for bad weather days and days when I have a heavy load. Turns out I like it for any day. The clutch is so nice just to pull out for errands which prevents carrying a heavy bag. It also has a strap option.
> 
> View attachment 2896959
> View attachment 2896960
> 
> 
> What a thoughtful gift! I love it.


It's lovely, *Izzy*! The bright red clutch against the tan tote is a perfect combination. Carry it in good health!


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> you cougar, you! Lol!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You cougar, you! LOL!


"Cougar" was a clue in the New York Times xword puzzle today!


----------



## ElainePG

I needed a few little things on the Nordstrom web site today, and while I was there I treated myself to my first Jo Malone cologne: _Nectarine Blossom & Honey_. 

Do I have it right that several members of this thread use Jo Malone cologne? I was reading about it, and apparently it contains a lot of natural fragrances, so it doesn't seem to trigger migraines or allergies as badly as other perfumes do. 

I always use either Hermès _Jour d'Hermès_ or _24 Faubourg_, but my allergies have been so bad this winter (because we've had so little rain) that I haven't dared wear any perfume. Fingers crossed that Jo Malone works for me... I only bought a 1 oz. bottle, which isn't much of a commitment!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Nascar, when I first looked at the Incognito I did not like it at all. I saw it in Nashville at Nordstrom and thought I may be wrong. On the way out I stopped to look at the quality of the bag and it was well done just like all my MJ's are.  The more I look at it the better I like it. The resort blue is a beautiful color. I also Love the suede Trouble and Double Trouble.  The bold round hardware is eye catching.  The pink and the gray rang my bell for sure.   Probably reminds me a bit to my Mulberry hardware. I will follow the other thread so I don't miss your reveal. Can't wait to see which you choose.


----------



## ElainePG

WineLover said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to say I love this thread! Although I am not new to the purse forum, I don't post much, but I just recently discovered this thread and it is the first one I feel comfortable commenting and sharing. You ladies are awesome!


Nice to met you, *WineLover*! This is a terrific thread... so glad you decided to post. We'd love to know a little bit about you...


----------



## mixlv

Izzy48 said:


> You won't regret it. The peekaboo is an awesome bag. What size are you going to choose?


I want the medium one in black.


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> Yes I would like to meet MK!
> Are you on a ban now? Your bag is stunning !



I am on a ban now - for the next 10 yrs by the looks of it.  When I start collecting Social Security I can get my next bag. But I can still look. I will live vicariously through you and MK


----------



## Florasun

nascar fan said:


> Hey, Izzy!
> I was sent the smooth Resort blue to look at.  We are waiting on the textured Spring blue to arrive.  Then I will decide between it or the polished black.
> But here are the two she sent for a look-see.  I prefer the textured.  I have not yet seen the polished, which is what is in my avatar.
> And I started an Incognito thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-things-incognito-894981.html



The green is TDF!


----------



## Florasun

mixlv said:


> I was going to buy the prada tote but changed my mind and am going to buy the fendi peekaboo instead!





skyqueen said:


> I agree with Izzy, love the peekaboo!
> Post a pic when it comes!
> Welcome!



Exciting! What size and color? Please do post a photo when you get it!

ETA oh I see you have answered already. You can't go wrong with a classic black bag!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> I needed a few little things on the Nordstrom web site today, and while I was there I treated myself to my first Jo Malone cologne: _Nectarine Blossom & Honey_.
> 
> Do I have it right that several members of this thread use Jo Malone cologne? I was reading about it, and apparently it contains a lot of natural fragrances, so it doesn't seem to trigger migraines or allergies as badly as other perfumes do.
> 
> I always use either Hermès _Jour d'Hermès_ or _24 Faubourg_, but my allergies have been so bad this winter (because we've had so little rain) that I haven't dared wear any perfume. Fingers crossed that Jo Malone works for me... I only bought a 1 oz. bottle, which isn't much of a commitment!



Which one did you get? I recently read 'The Perfume Collector' and became interested in the world of scent. I read that a lot of the formulas have been changed to use synthetic ingredients because of allergy laws in Europe, but some attribute the rise in headaches to that very fact! Out of curiosity I have been going around sampling scents lately. I haven't tried Jo Malone yet. I would be interested in your thoughts. I am drawn to citrus scents. I find generally they don't give me a headache. Normally I wear Hermes Pamplemousse Rose. It is very refreshing tart grapefruit, rose and leather.  The scent doesn't linger. Osmanthe Yunan is another of their light fragrances I like. Before that I loved Annick Goutal's Eau de Hadrian, which smells sort of like a lemon drop. It lasts a little longer but isn't overpowering.


----------



## nascar fan

Florasun said:


> The green is TDF!


I think so too.  Wish I needed green!  Well, I guess I don't NEED any color but black and brown/neutral.


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Which one did you get? I recently read 'The Perfume Collector' and became interested in the world of scent. I read that a lot of the formulas have been changed to use synthetic ingredients because of allergy laws in Europe, but some attribute the rise in headaches to that very fact! Out of curiosity I have been going around sampling scents lately. I haven't tried Jo Malone yet. I would be interested in your thoughts. I am drawn to citrus scents. I find generally they don't give me a headache. Normally I wear Hermes Pamplemousse Rose. It is very refreshing tart grapefruit, rose and leather.  The scent doesn't linger. Osmanthe Yunan is another of their light fragrances I like. Before that I loved Annick Goutal's Eau de Hadrian, which smells sort of like a lemon drop. It lasts a little longer but isn't overpowering.




Interesting! 
I haven't worn perfume since Poison and Opium, in the 80s...that did me in! I love scent on others but it gives me a headache.
A lot of people love the Jo Malone, must give it a try.


----------



## Florasun

nascar fan said:


> I think so too.  Wish I needed green!  Well, I guess I don't NEED any color but black and brown/neutral.



Well St. Patricks Day is coming up next month. You don't want to get pinched, do you? I would say that qualifies as a need. .....   You're welcome!


----------



## luvprada

Florasun said:


> I am on a ban now - for the next 10 yrs by the looks of it.  When I start collecting Social Security I can get my next bag. But I can still look. I will live vicariously through you and MK



I think I'm on a ban also. I keep looking but buying is a different balk game


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Which one did you get? I recently read 'The Perfume Collector' and became interested in the world of scent. I read that a lot of the formulas have been changed to use synthetic ingredients because of allergy laws in Europe, but some attribute the rise in headaches to that very fact! Out of curiosity I have been going around sampling scents lately. I haven't tried Jo Malone yet. I would be interested in your thoughts. I am drawn to citrus scents. I find generally they don't give me a headache. Normally I wear Hermes Pamplemousse Rose. It is very refreshing tart grapefruit, rose and leather.  The scent doesn't linger. Osmanthe Yunan is another of their light fragrances I like. Before that I loved Annick Goutal's Eau de Hadrian, which smells sort of like a lemon drop. It lasts a little longer but isn't overpowering.


I got the Nectarine Blossom & Honey scent, which some of the Nordstrom reviewers said was sort of citrus-y. Jour d'Hermès, which I usually wear during the days, is definitely a citrus fragrance, and until this winter I could wear it with no problem. I have the EDP and the Parfum. 24 Faubourg (which I also have in EDP and Parfum) is more of an evening, oriental fragrance. I've worn both of them for several years with no problems, but suddenly this year... yikes! So I thought I'd try something new.

I used to wear Annick Goutal ages ago, I guess in the 90s; in fact, I might have even  worn Eau de Hadrian! I liked the line because it didn't have a ton of alcohol in it.

I'm going to look for the book _The Perfume Collector_... it sounds interesting!


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Hey, Izzy!
> I was sent the smooth Resort blue to look at.  We are waiting on the textured Spring blue to arrive.  Then I will decide between it or the polished black.
> But here are the two she sent for a look-see.  I prefer the textured.  I have not yet seen the polished, which is what is in my avatar.
> And I started an Incognito thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-things-incognito-894981.html



I like the green one love the pebbled leather....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Interesting!
> I haven't worn perfume since Poison and Opium, in the 80s...that did me in! I love scent on others but it gives me a headache.
> A lot of people love the Jo Malone, must give it a try.



Can't wear perfume either gives me very strong headache -- others perfume too


----------



## Cilifene

luvprada said:


> YOU are not old!
> 
> I told DH I was on the down hill slide to 60 yesterday and  I don't take guff from anyone anymore and he sighed and said I know. (He knows that the comment wasn't made about him, but he is still a bit aways from  appreciating as he is 6 years younger.)



One more cougar here  ...mine is 10 years younger.....


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> I think so too.  Wish I needed green!  Well, I guess I don't NEED any color but black and *brown/neutral*.



A Birkin in Etoupe ..........


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> Thank you! Now we have to find MK and do lunch again.
> 
> Here is a pic with my new scarf that I got before I knew I was going to get offered this bag - with all the pink, and the arch of the flamingo's necks making a semi-heart, there's a little Valentine's theme going on.
> View attachment 2896360



Coming back to drool here - it's so beautiful....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> A Birkin in Etoupe ..........


+1



Cilifene said:


> Coming back to drool here - it's so beautiful....


A total beauty!


----------



## Izzy48

luvprada said:


> I think I'm on a ban also. I keep looking but buying is a different balk game



I'm on ban as well! Purchased my Kensington with the help of a gift card so that's it for me this year.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I got the Nectarine Blossom & Honey scent, which some of the Nordstrom reviewers said was sort of citrus-y. Jour d'Hermès, which I usually wear during the days, is definitely a citrus fragrance, and until this winter I could wear it with no problem. I have the EDP and the Parfum. 24 Faubourg (which I also have in EDP and Parfum) is more of an evening, oriental fragrance. I've worn both of them for several years with no problems, but suddenly this year... yikes! So I thought I'd try something new.
> 
> I used to wear Annick Goutal ages ago, I guess in the 90s; in fact, I might have even  worn Eau de Hadrian! I liked the line because it didn't have a ton of alcohol in it.
> 
> I'm going to look for the book _The Perfume Collector_... it sounds interesting!



I can't wear perfume due to allergies but I bought my friend a Jo Malone collection offered by Nordstrom just before Christmas. She loves it and she said the plus of Jo Malone is mixing the perfumes and developing an individual scent which is unique to her.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I'm on ban as well! Purchased my Kensington with the help of a gift card so that's it for me this year.



Me too Izzy! &#128521;..after my soft lockit I'm already on ban Island &#128540;


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I'm on ban as well! Purchased my Kensington with the help of a gift card so that's it for me this year.


 


Cilifene said:


> Me too Izzy! &#128521;..after my soft lockit I'm already on ban Island &#128540;


Both gorgeous bags, ladies and well worth the ban!
I'm on a ban due to teeth, a "practical" ban so to speak...I hate those kinds of bans. Ugh!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Both gorgeous bags, ladies and well worth the ban!
> I'm on a ban due to teeth, a "practical" ban so to speak...I hate those kinds of bans. Ugh!



Thanks! Oh sweetie, that kind of practical ban is no fun &#128536; but has to be done....

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> One more cougar here  ...mine is 10 years younger.....


The Hubster is 3 months plus 2 days younger than me... does that make me a cougar? Perhaps a cougar cub?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Both gorgeous bags, ladies and well worth the ban!
> I'm on a ban due to teeth, *a "practical" ban so to speak*...I hate those kinds of bans. Ugh!



I know exactly what you mean, *skyqueen*! It's like with house expenditures... there's the fun stuff, like a new sofa, or painting the living room a different color, and then there's the boring but crucial stuff, like a new furnace. It's got to be done, but what are you gonna do... take your guests on a tour of your furnace room?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster is 3 months plus 2 days younger than me... does that make me a cougar? Perhaps a cougar cub?



Elaine, you are so funny &#128079;&#128536;&#128571;


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, you are so funny &#128079;&#128536;&#128571;


Glad you liked it, *cilifene*!:giggles:


----------



## nascar fan

Florasun said:


> Well St. Patricks Day is coming up next month. You don't want to get pinched, do you? I would say that qualifies as a need. .....   You're welcome!


LOL!!!!!!  I love your thinking!
But I already have a pretty green bag.


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> A Birkin in Etoupe ..........



I ordered an Etoupe Kelly Ghillies 35 six months ago, was told it would take two years, so 18 months to go....


----------



## nascar fan

eliwon said:


> I ordered an Etoupe Kelly Ghillies 35 six months ago, was told it would take two years, so 18 months to go....


pic, please.  what is this bag you speak of?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> LOL!!!!!!  I love your thinking!
> But I already have a pretty green bag.


Wow, *nascar*, what a _gorgeous_ color Stam! Is that the Incognito next to it? The more I look at it... um... does it bother you that the satchel handles stand straight up, and can't fold down, like the Stam handles do? Or like the handles on my Mini 54? I have one satchel bag where the handles stand up... it's the Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite... but the handles don't stick up very much, and the strap is a crossbody, so I don't find it bothersome. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Cilifene

eliwon said:


> I ordered an Etoupe Kelly Ghillies 35 six months ago, was told it would take two years, so 18 months to go....



Oh, that's exciting!  But a long time to wait


----------



## skyqueen

eliwon said:


> I ordered an Etoupe Kelly Ghillies 35 six months ago, was told it would take two years, so 18 months to go....







Cilifene said:


> Oh, that's exciting!  But a long time to wait




I've seen a Ghillies Kelly...not your ordinary Kelly!
Totally worth the wait...congrats, eliwon!
Between you and Florasun, I'm jealous!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I know exactly what you mean, *skyqueen*! It's like with house expenditures... there's the fun stuff, like a new sofa, or painting the living room a different color, and then there's the boring but crucial stuff, like a new furnace. It's got to be done, but what are you gonna do... take your guests on a tour of your furnace room?




Depressing, Elaine but I have no choice. When I think of all the gorgeous bags/jewelry, even a facelift I could buy with 20K...depressing!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Wow, *nascar*, what a _gorgeous_ color Stam! Is that the Incognito next to it? The more I look at it... um... does it bother you that the satchel handles stand straight up, and can't fold down, like the Stam handles do? Or like the handles on my Mini 54? I have one satchel bag where the handles stand up... it's the Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite... but the handles don't stick up very much, and the strap is a crossbody, so I don't find it bothersome.
> 
> Just sayin'...


No, that doesn't bother me.  But ... actually ... the pic in my avatar, those handles kind of bother me.  They are pretty tall, and I always run into them with my head when I start to dig in my bag without thinking.  LOL!
Edit:  Looking through my bags, it looks like I have 8 or 9 that have handles that stay upright.  I guess it doesn't bother me.
here is better pic of green:


----------



## Trudysmom

Something pretty came in the mail today. Periwinkle!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Something pretty came in the mail today. Periwinkle!



_Love_ that color, *Trudysmom*! And the brown trim really makes the periwinkle stand out. The little matching clutch/pouch is adorable... is it part of the bag, or was it a separate purchase?


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Something pretty came in the mail today. Periwinkle!




Wow...I agree with Elaine, love this color! Great with the leather trim! Is this a new style?
Beautiful pic, too!


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> I got the Nectarine Blossom & Honey scent, which some of the Nordstrom reviewers said was sort of citrus-y. Jour d'Hermès, which I usually wear during the days, is definitely a citrus fragrance, and until this winter I could wear it with no problem. I have the EDP and the Parfum. 24 Faubourg (which I also have in EDP and Parfum) is more of an evening, oriental fragrance. I've worn both of them for several years with no problems, but suddenly this year... yikes! So I thought I'd try something new.
> 
> I used to wear Annick Goutal ages ago, I guess in the 90s; in fact, I might have even  worn Eau de Hadrian! I liked the line because it didn't have a ton of alcohol in it.
> 
> I'm going to look for the book _The Perfume Collector_... it sounds interesting!



ElainePG I knew we had something in common even if it was in the 90's for you. I am still a user of Annick Goutal. I love her fragrances because there is not much alcohol in it.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> _Love_ that color, *Trudysmom*! And the brown trim really makes the periwinkle stand out. The little matching clutch/pouch is adorable... is it part of the bag, or was it a separate purchase?


The small bag came with it. Nice size.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Wow...I agree with Elaine, love this color! Great with the leather trim! Is this a new style?
> Beautiful pic, too!


It is the Pebble Leather Domed Satchel. It is not new, the color is though. I love periwinkle. Our pansies are this color.


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> Coming back to drool here - it's so beautiful....





skyqueen said:


> +1
> 
> 
> A total beauty!



thank you *Cilifene *and *Skyqueen*! 



skyqueen said:


> Both gorgeous bags, ladies and well worth the ban!
> I'm on a ban due to teeth, a "practical" ban so to speak...I hate those kinds of bans. Ugh!


Me too. I am crossing my fingers that no teeth fall out, roof doesn't spring a leak, or water heater dies in the next couple of months.


----------



## Florasun

eliwon said:


> I ordered an Etoupe Kelly Ghillies 35 six months ago, was told it would take two years, so 18 months to go....


Oh I can't wait to see it!  Maybe you will get lucky and it will arrive early! 



nascar fan said:


> pic, please.  what is this bag you speak of?



I found this photo on the internet. If I won the lottery this would be my red bag...


----------



## Florasun

nascar fan said:


> No, that doesn't bother me.  But ... actually ... the pic in my avatar, those handles kind of bother me.  They are pretty tall, and I always run into them with my head when I start to dig in my bag without thinking.  LOL!
> Edit:  Looking through my bags, it looks like I have 8 or 9 that have handles that stay upright.  I guess it doesn't bother me.
> here is better pic of green:


This is beautiful!


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> Something pretty came in the mail today. Periwinkle!


Cute set! I love periwinkle. Agree with Elaine, the cognac handles work well with this color. This will be great when spring gets here. And the tulips are gorgeous, too!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> It is the Pebble Leather Domed Satchel. It is not new, the color is though. I love periwinkle. *Our pansies are this color*.



So is the bluejay in your avatar!


----------



## luvprada

Cilifene said:


> One more cougar here  ...mine is 10 years younger.....


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster is 3 months plus 2 days younger than me... does that make me a cougar? Perhaps a cougar cub?



Yep it does join the club!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Glad you liked it, *cilifene*!:giggles:



+ 1 love the color !


----------



## luvprada

I just have 1 more payment on a dental bill but we need to do house stuff and pay off some bills but handbags keep calling. ..it's a very bad habit


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> thank you *Cilifene *and *Skyqueen*!
> 
> 
> Me too. I am crossing my fingers that no teeth fall out, roof doesn't spring a leak, or water heater dies in the next couple of months.



Crossing my fingers for you....


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> No, that doesn't bother me.  But ... actually ... the pic in my avatar, those handles kind of bother me.  They are pretty tall, and I always run into them with my head when I start to dig in my bag without thinking.  LOL!
> Edit:  Looking through my bags, it looks like I have 8 or 9 that have handles that stay upright.  I guess it doesn't bother me.
> here is better pic of green:



Beautiful green Nas......


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> It is the Pebble Leather Domed Satchel. It is not new, the color is though. I love periwinkle. Our pansies are this color.



Cute. I love pebbled leather....


----------



## Cilifene

luvprada said:


> I just have 1 more payment on a dental bill but we need to do house stuff and pay off some bills but handbags keep calling. ..*it's a very bad habit*



+1 ...But a nice habit


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> It is the Pebble Leather Domed Satchel. It is not new, the color is though. I love periwinkle. Our pansies are this color.



Love the color and the shape of the bag! The leather trim looks good on the periwinkle. Is this the medium size or does this bag just come in one size?


----------



## eliwon

Florasun said:


> Oh I can't wait to see it!  Maybe you will get lucky and it will arrive early!
> 
> 
> 
> I found this photo on the internet. If I won the lottery this would be my red bag...
> View attachment 2898609



Tanks, not holding my breath though, in the meantime I ogle them on evil bay and other unhealthy (moneywise) places .......


----------



## Izzy48

Did anyone read the article on bag shaming (on the Forum blog )by people who don't value high end bags? I know I have been and just recently. What is everyone's opinion of this? I heard someone say they would not want to be friends with anyone who spent thousands on bags. And there I sat at the dinner table with them in their home.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Did anyone read the article on bag shaming (on the Forum blog )by people who don't value high end bags? I know I have been and just recently. What is everyone's opinion of this? I heard someone say they would not want to be friends with anyone who spent thousands on bags. *And there I sat at the dinner table with them in their home.*


I read that Purse Blof article, *Izzy*, and I thought "Who _on earth_ would be so rude as to make a comment about how much someone spends on handbags? It's none of anyone's business!"

I guess I was being really naïve, huh?

I'm sure you handled it perfectly, like the gracious lady you are, but I'm desperate to know: what did you say? (If anything?)


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I read that Purse Blof article, *Izzy*, and I thought "Who _on earth_ would be so rude as to make a comment about how much someone spends on handbags? It's none of anyone's business!"
> 
> I guess I was being really naïve, huh?
> 
> I'm sure you handled it perfectly, like the gracious lady you are, but I'm desperate to know: what did you say? (If anything?)




I didn't handle it at all, Elaine. It was a general conversation about wasted money  particularly people who spent excessive money on handbags and such. If it was directed at anyone in particular I missed it. Perhaps it was.  The person sitting next to me had a Hermes with her but she did reach over and kick me and we both smiled but never said a word. I wouldn't have said anything anyway since I was at someone's home accepting their hospitality. Thank you for saying something so nice but as you guessed I kept quiet.

My personal experience has been with family members and friends who criticize those of us who do tend to go for higher end leather goods.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Did anyone read the article on bag shaming (on the Forum blog )by people who don't value high end bags? I know I have been and just recently. What is everyone's opinion of this? I heard someone say they would not want to be friends with anyone who spent thousands on bags. And there I sat at the dinner table with them in their home.



How rude and judgmental. It is no ones business what people pay for their handbags. I am always super excited for all the lovely bags and reveals. I love seeing them all and finding out about all these lovely handbags and why ladies like them. I live vicariously through all the lovely photos and descriptions of all the purchases and mod shots. I find that I get all these wonderful style ideas from everyone. Thank you to each and everyone of you for being so welcoming to a new member of the group and being so warm and open. 

I sincerely appreciate being part of your club and love reading all the posts and seeing all the mod shots and photos. Thank you.


----------



## jmcadon

Cilifene said:


> One more cougar here  ...mine is 10 years younger.....


I will join the club...mine is 2 years younger.


----------



## nascar fan

Stupid cat


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> So is the bluejay in your avatar!


Thank you. I love to photograph the birds in our yard.


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> Love the color and the shape of the bag! The leather trim looks good on the periwinkle. Is this the medium size or does this bag just come in one size?


I believe it is one size.


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> Did anyone read the article on bag shaming (on the Forum blog )by people who don't value high end bags? I know I have been and just recently. What is everyone's opinion of this? I heard someone say they would not want to be friends with anyone who spent thousands on bags. And there I sat at the dinner table with them in their home.



Yes I read it too. The person of whom you speak must not have known her dining companions very well! I discussed this with my husband once and he said something very smart, but I can't remember exactly how he phrased it. Like by being judgemental of how other people spend their money you are automatically ruling out a lot of people who could be a potential friend or help you network. I can just imagine this woman making her list of who not to be friends with. "Let's see - no murderers, thieves, wife/child/animal abusers, and definitely no women who spend a lot of money on purses."


----------



## Florasun

nascar fan said:


> Stupid cat



Oh no!! Was she chewing on the handles? Can it be fixed?


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I love to photograph the birds in our yard.



It is a great photograph.


----------



## luv2bling

Izzy48 said:


> A friend and fellow tPF person sent this awesome tote to me with the inside clutch for bad weather days and days when I have a heavy load. Turns out I like it for any day. The clutch is so nice just to pull out for errands which prevents carrying a heavy bag. It also has a strap option.
> 
> View attachment 2896959
> View attachment 2896960
> 
> 
> What a thoughtful gift! I love it.


 
Beautiful and such a blessing.   Isn't it wonderful to know there are still  "caring, good and unselfish" people in the world? 


Enjoy your blessings!


----------



## luv2bling

Izzy48 said:


> I'm on ban as well! Purchased my Kensington with the help of a gift card so that's it for me this year.


 
Izzy the year is still young!



I've been on a purse ban - for a while. Just drooling over the beautiful bags "those who are roaming free"   have purchased.


----------



## luv2bling

nascar fan said:


> LOL!!!!!!  I love your thinking!
> But I already have a pretty green bag.


 
OMG!!! nascar fan - what is the name of the green quilted bag on the left.  It is drool worthy.


You cause me to sin - as I "covet" this bag.


----------



## luv2bling

skyqueen said:


> i've seen a ghillies kelly...not your ordinary kelly!
> Totally worth the wait...congrats, eliwon!
> Between you and florasun, *i'm jealous*!


 + 1 ^^^


----------



## Florasun

luv2bling said:


> + 1 ^^^



Hi luv2bling! Welcome!


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Stupid cat



Oh no &#128532; that's why I never have my bags in the same room with the cats. Except when I take pictures and keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Did anyone read the article on bag shaming (on the Forum blog )by people who don't value high end bags? I know I have been and just recently. What is everyone's opinion of this? I heard someone say they would not want to be friends with anyone who spent thousands on bags. And there I sat at the dinner table with them in their home.



I've had a college in the past that comment my bags. She was a smoker my respond was "How much do smoke for in a year?" 
She never said anything again &#128521;


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> How rude and judgmental. It is no ones business what people pay for their handbags. I am always super excited for all the lovely bags and reveals. I love seeing them all and finding out about all these lovely handbags and why ladies like them. I live vicariously through all the lovely photos and descriptions of all the purchases and mod shots. I find that I get all these wonderful style ideas from everyone. Thank you to each and everyone of you for being so welcoming to a new member of the group and being so warm and open.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate being part of your club and love reading all the posts and seeing all the mod shots and photos. Thank you.



I get a lot of ideas too. It's nice to have you here djfmn! &#128522;


----------



## Cilifene

jmcadon said:


> I will join the club...mine is 2 years younger.



The cougar club.. LOL


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> I've had a college in the past that comment my bags. She was a smoker my respond was "How much do smoke for in a year?"
> 
> She never said anything again &#128521;




Very good point Cilifene!


----------



## Izzy48

luv2bling said:


> + 1 ^^^




+1


----------



## Izzy48

luv2bling said:


> Izzy the year is still young!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a purse ban - for a while. Just drooling over the beautiful bags "those who are roaming free"   have purchased.




It is and I am miserable already!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Did anyone read the article on bag shaming (on the Forum blog )by people who don't value high end bags? I know I have been and just recently. What is everyone's opinion of this? I heard someone say they would not want to be friends with anyone who spent thousands on bags. And there I sat at the dinner table with them in their home.


I read that too, Izzy. The only upside of living in "fashion hell", no one knows what bag your carrying! Jewelry on the other hand......................
I've worked my a$$ off so I make no apologies. 



djfmn said:


> How rude and judgmental. It is no ones business what people pay for their handbags. I am always super excited for all the lovely bags and reveals. I love seeing them all and finding out about all these lovely handbags and why ladies like them. I live vicariously through all the lovely photos and descriptions of all the purchases and mod shots. I find that I get all these wonderful style ideas from everyone. Thank you to each and everyone of you for being so welcoming to a new member of the group and being so warm and open.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate being part of your club and love reading all the posts and seeing all the mod shots and photos. Thank you.


What a lovely post, djfmn! 
I feel the same way...this is a thread of team players. Everyone is always so happy and enthusiastic towards each other!



Florasun said:


> Yes I read it too. The person of whom you speak must not have known her dining companions very well! I discussed this with my husband once and he said something very smart, but I can't remember exactly how he phrased it. Like by being judgemental of how other people spend their money you are automatically ruling out a lot of people who could be a potential friend or help you network. I can just imagine this woman making her list of who not to be friends with. "Let's see - no murderers, thieves, wife/child/animal abusers, and definitely no women who spend a lot of money on purses."


LOL! There are bigger fish to fry in this world! 

Love this quote.................
She said, "That's a lot of money to spend on a purse!"
It was then that I knew we could never be friends.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Stupid cat


Yikes! How awful, *nas*! I know you've said that your cats like to "play" in your purse closet, but I had no idea they also liked to have dinner there.

Is there any way to fix the dents?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I've had a college in the past that comment my bags. She was a smoker my respond was "How much do smoke for in a year?"
> She never said anything again &#128521;


Great answer, *cilifene*! Plus, handbags don't ruin your health!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I read that too, Izzy. The only upside of living in "fashion hell", no one knows what bag your carrying! Jewelry on the other hand......................
> I've worked my a$$ off so I make no apologies.
> 
> 
> What a lovely post, djfmn!
> I feel the same way...this is a thread of team players. Everyone is always so happy and enthusiastic towards each other!
> 
> 
> LOL! There are bigger fish to fry in this world!
> 
> Love this quote.................
> She said, "That's a lot of money to spend on a purse!"
> It was then that I knew we could never be friends.



The woman I was sitting by carrying the Hermes and I had my Kensington, called me yesterday and asked me if I thought we were being lectured. Or did the person intend to put a guilt trip on us? (The main topic  at the dinner was a discussion about raising money for people in a very low economic situation to provide clothes, fuel and that type of thing.)  I told her I have no idea if it was a throw away remark or if we were targeted. I went on to say we all decide what we want to spend our money on and frankly I have worked hard for the money to purchase these things. So, in essence, I am not concerned but it does amaze me particularly from family members. Now that irritates me. I was visiting with two cousins recently who were discussing bags. One was carrying a fake LV and didn't know it was fake and the other was carrying a beautiful Chanel. I was using one of my Mother's bags which is very high end and I hardly ever carry it, a Hermes.  The LV cousin gave me a lecture and told me my Mother should not have encouraged me. She crossed a line with me when she mentioned my mother especially when the gold necklace she was wearing was from my mother. I was calm and I told her I thought it best not to pass judgment and left it at that except to tell her to never criticize my mother again.  My cousin with the Chanel said to the LV cousin as she was leaving, did you know your bag is a fake? I thought that was unnecessary but she said it upset her so much when she said what she did she just couldn't let it pass. None of this is worth losing friends or family. That is why I asked the question, do other people occasionally have this issue? It is just sad really.


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> I've had a college in the past that comment my bags. She was a smoker my respond was "How much do smoke for in a year?"
> She never said anything again &#128521;



Whenever spending a substantial amount on anything and someone commenting, my answer is either I don't smoke, I don't have any children and I don't own a car OR, that is a case between me, God and my bank, end of.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The woman I was sitting by carrying the Hermes and I had my Kensington, called me yesterday and asked me if I thought we were being lectured. Or did the person intend to put a guilt trip on us? (The main topic  at the dinner was a discussion about raising money for people in a very low economic situation to provide clothes, fuel and that type of thing.)  I told her I have no idea if it was a throw away remark or if we were targeted. I went on to say we all decide what we want to spend our money on and frankly I have worked hard for the money to purchase these things. So, in essence, I am not concerned but it does amaze me particularly from family members. Now that irritates me. I was visiting with two cousins recently who were discussing bags. One was carrying a fake LV and didn't know it was fake and the other was carrying a beautiful Chanel. I was using one of my Mother's bags which is very high end and I hardly ever carry it, a Hermes.  The LV cousin gave me a lecture and told me my Mother should not have encouraged me. She crossed a line with me when she mentioned my mother especially when the gold necklace she was wearing was from my mother. I was calm and I told her I thought it best not to pass judgment and left it at that except to tell her to never criticize my mother again.  My cousin with the Chanel said to the LV cousin as she was leaving, did you know your bag is a fake? I thought that was unnecessary but she said it upset her so much when she said what she did she just couldn't let it pass. None of this is worth losing friends or family. That is why I asked the question, do other people occasionally have this issue? It is just sad really.



It would definitely bother me if I'd ever had an experience like yours, Izzy, where the nasty remark came from a family member. And to criticize your mother... beyond rude! 

I guess I'm fortunate that I've never run into this. I honestly don't know if I could handle it as graciously as you.

One other thing... giving to charity & buying designer bags have nothing to do with each other! I know plenty of people, me included, who do both.


----------



## Izzy48

eliwon said:


> Whenever spending a substantial amount on anything and someone commenting, my answer is either I don't smoke, I don't have any children and I don't own a car OR, that is a case between me, God and my bank, end of.



Good response particularly between me, God and my bank. Wish I had thought of that but now I will.


----------



## Cilifene

eliwon said:


> Whenever spending a substantial amount on anything and someone commenting, my answer is either I don't smoke, I don't have any children and I don't own a car OR, that is a case between me, God and my bank, end of.





Izzy48 said:


> Good response particularly between me, God and my bank. Wish I had thought of that but now I will.



eliwon, I obviously don't smoke  don't have children either and ride a bike. No one schould have to explain apologize or feel bad about spending hard earned money on beautiful bags. 
So nice we have this forum


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> Oh no &#128532; that's why I never have my bags in the same room with the cats. Except when I take pictures and keeping an eye on them.



Didn't know cats did this, only known dogs to misbehave - if I am lucky enough to become a cat owner again I will keep my bags and silks well out of their way


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Great answer, *cilifene*! Plus, handbags don't ruin your health!



And they don't cause allergies or health problems to other people either, apart from those starting to hyperventilate when coveting thy bags


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> Good response particularly between me, God and my bank. Wish I had thought of that but now I will.



Thanks Izzy, and if you want your response to sound less harse, you can always add what I sometimes do, if I feel like it: and besides, I know a lot of lovely recipies for porridge


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> eliwon, I obviously don't smoke  don't have children either and ride a bike. No one schould have to explain apologize or feel bad about spending hard earned money on beautiful bags.
> So nice we have this forum



You're so very right Cilifene, nobody's ever gone hungry due to my shopping habits, and at this point in life I've stopped caring too much about what other people might think or say in such matters. My joy when planning and scheeming until I lay my sweaty, little hands on a coveted item is a huge part of the joy of getting Nice Things, and no one are able to take that away from me, that's half the fun. And yes, it is great to be part of this forum of likeminded Girls on a Mission, so do keep up the good work, all of you/us - keep them coming, in all shapes, colours and forms!!


----------



## Cilifene

eliwon said:


> Didn't know cats did this, only known dogs to misbehave - if I am lucky enough to become a cat owner again I will keep my bags and silks well out of their way



Some cats can't resist the smell of the leather and have to taste it - I put my LV leo stoles far away too 



eliwon said:


> And they don't cause allergies or health problems to other people either, apart from those starting to hyperventilate when coveting thy bags







eliwon said:


> You're so very right Cilifene, nobody's ever gone hungry due to my shopping habits, and at this point in life I've stopped caring too much about what other people might think or say in such matters. My joy when planning and scheeming until I lay my sweaty, little hands on a coveted item is a huge part of the joy of getting Nice Things, and no one are able to take that away from me, that's half the fun. And yes, it is great to be part of this forum of likeminded Girls on a Mission, so do keep up the good work, all of you/us - keep them coming, in all shapes, colours and forms!!


----------



## nascar fan

Florasun said:


> Oh no!! Was she chewing on the handles? Can it be fixed?


I don't know.  We are going to take it to Deno's.  So sad.


luv2bling said:


> OMG!!! nascar fan - what is the name of the green quilted bag on the left.  It is drool worthy.
> 
> 
> You cause me to sin - as I "covet" this bag.


Marc Jacobs Stam.   Click on this link.   http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9661



Cilifene said:


> Oh no &#128532; that's why I never have my bags in the same room with the cats. Except when I take pictures and keeping an eye on them.


I keep mine in closed closets except for the one currently in use.  He got on the bedside table during the night and did this.  Lesson learned.  Now I have to put the one in use in the closet too.  But I still love kitty.  



ElainePG said:


> Yikes! How awful, *nas*! I know you've said that your cats like to "play" in your purse closet, but I had no idea they also liked to have dinner there.
> 
> Is there any way to fix the dents?


Oh, no, they absolutely don't play in my closet.  They like to try to sneak in there, but I get them out right away.  This kitty is a new one.  We got him at the end of Dec.  Stanley.  And he has really sharp teeth.  He is 13 months old, so they are strong and sharp.


----------



## Izzy48

eliwon said:


> You're so very right Cilifene, nobody's ever gone hungry due to my shopping habits, and at this point in life I've stopped caring too much about what other people might think or say in such matters. My joy when planning and scheeming until I lay my sweaty, little hands on a coveted item is a huge part of the joy of getting Nice Things, and no one are able to take that away from me, that's half the fun. And yes, it is great to be part of this forum of likeminded Girls on a Mission, so do keep up the good work, all of you/us - keep them coming, in all shapes, colours and forms!!



That goes for me as well.


----------



## Izzy48

eliwon said:


> Thanks Izzy, and if you want your response to sound less harse, you can always add what I sometimes do, if I feel like it: and besides, I know a lot of lovely recipies for porridge



Love it!


----------



## Izzy48

A friend took this picture after we took a walk in the snow and ice. The ice is terrible and it is so cold.

Well, this is embarrassing as I had resized this to much smaller and apparently the app didn't work.  Sorry everyone as this is a bit to close up and personal


----------



## nascar fan

*duplicate post*  sorry


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2900462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend took this picture after we took a walk in the snow and ice. The ice is terrible and it is so cold.
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing as I had resized this to much smaller and apparently the app didn't work.  Sorry everyone as this is a bit to close up and personal


Izzy, you are beautiful!


----------



## nascar fan

the handbag handler chewer:
(how can you not love that face???)


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2900462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend took this picture after we took a walk in the snow and ice. The ice is terrible and it is so cold.
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing as I had resized this to much smaller and apparently the app didn't work.  Sorry everyone as this is a bit to close up and personal


Absolutely beautiful and radiant, *Izzy*! You GO, girl!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> the handbag handler chewer:
> (how can you not love that face???)


Awww... the look of pure innocence! "Who, meeeeee? Chew on a designer bag? Nah... it musta been the *other* new kitten!"


----------



## Florasun

eliwon said:


> You're so very right Cilifene, nobody's ever gone hungry due to my shopping habits, and at this point in life I've stopped caring too much about what other people might think or say in such matters. My joy when planning and scheeming until I lay my sweaty, little hands on a coveted item is a huge part of the joy of getting Nice Things, and no one are able to take that away from me, that's half the fun. And yes, it is great to be part of this forum of likeminded Girls on a Mission, so do keep up the good work, all of you/us - keep them coming, in all shapes, colours and forms!!



LOL, *eliwon*! Nobody has gone hungry from my shopping habits either. As a matter of fact I probably keep a couple of people in retail gainfully employed, as well as some craftspeople in Paris. 
Yes, the anticipation of getting a new bag is very addictive. Let's hope I don't see anything else I want for a long time. That is the down-side of seeing all your lovely bags!


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2900462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend took this picture after we took a walk in the snow and ice. The ice is terrible and it is so cold.
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing as I had resized this to much smaller and apparently the app didn't work.  Sorry everyone as this is a bit to close up and personal


You look beautiful with your glowing skin and gorgeous smile!


----------



## 19flowers

nascar fan said:


> the handbag handler chewer:
> (how can you not love that face???)




Nas, Stanley is ADORABLE - I love his sweet face!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2900462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend took this picture after we took a walk in the snow and ice. The ice is terrible and it is so cold.
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing as I had resized this to much smaller and apparently the app didn't work.  Sorry everyone as this is a bit to close up and personal



You look beautiful Izzy.....


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> the handbag handler chewer:
> (how can you not love that face???)



Aw, he is cute Nas - Stanley, the handbag chewer... but sure you love him!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2900462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend took this picture after we took a walk in the snow and ice. The ice is terrible and it is so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing as I had resized this to much smaller and apparently the app didn't work.  Sorry everyone as this is a bit to close up and personal




Damn, Izzy...you look 39!


----------



## Juliemvis

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2900462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend took this picture after we took a walk in the snow and ice. The ice is terrible and it is so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing as I had resized this to much smaller and apparently the app didn't work.  Sorry everyone as this is a bit to close up and personal




You look lovely , such glowing skin &#128516;


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, thanks to all but I must tell you the glow on my skin was from being out in freezing weather for about an hour. We couldn't walk on streets because of the ice so we went into a forest type area. We had ice on our faces and it burned the skin which caused the glow. I had left with what I thought was a heavy coat but was told to go back for a heavier parka which is the warmest LL Bean sells. It was needed as were significant boots and layers of clothes. Today, there will be no walking. Even colder than yesterday but it was worth it because of the beauty. We also put out several pounds of bird seed because the ice hasn't melted enough for the birds to get food.


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> the handbag handler chewer:
> (how can you not love that face???)



Hard to believe that innocent little face is responsible for the bag chewing episode. Sorry for the loss and I know it was sickening to find. My previous BT chewed up a Fendi and the poor little guy brought it to me thinking it was a toy.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...........................


Love the pictures SQ.


skyqueen said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, girls...hard to be 39 for 24 years. LOL!
> 
> 
> My Trixie-Belle wants to wish everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!


What a fabulous shot!


skyqueen said:


> LOL! Very hard!
> Since I got my new 6+ my pics are much better...you were right!



Are you loving your new phone?


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> I had an unexpected Valentine's surprise. No, not from DH, but from my SA at Hermes. DH's gift to me is not pitching a fit when I came home with it.
> Introducing Miss Taupe 35, PHW.  I hadn't seen this color before, and when I googled it I still wasn't sure. But once I saw it IRL, I was hooked. I had asked for black, thinking black would be a little boring, but "safe". But this little number actually looks good with black and a lot of other unexpected colors.  (and yes, the austerity plan begins in earnest, now.)
> 
> First photo without flash, second with.
> 
> View attachment 2896331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896332


OMG, what an awesome bag! I have this color in the Jypserie and it goes with everything. Congratulations. Your DH was wonderful in his restraint! Hope mine is as good tomorrow when I go pick up my shawls and do a little shopping.


Florasun said:


> Thank you! Now we have to find MK and do lunch again.
> 
> Here is a pic with my new scarf that I got before I knew I was going to get offered this bag - with all the pink, and the arch of the flamingo's necks making a semi-heart, there's a little Valentine's theme going on.
> View attachment 2896360



I love this scarf it goes perfectly with your new B. I am going to look and see if they have this one. I prefer it in the scarf version.


----------



## megt10

WineLover said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to say I love this thread! Although I am not new to the purse forum, I don't post much, but I just recently discovered this thread and it is the first one I feel comfortable commenting and sharing. You ladies are awesome!


Welcome WineLover. Glad you are joining our group. 


Izzy48 said:


> A friend and fellow tPF person sent this awesome tote to me with the inside clutch for bad weather days and days when I have a heavy load. Turns out I like it for any day. The clutch is so nice just to pull out for errands which prevents carrying a heavy bag. It also has a strap option.
> 
> View attachment 2896959
> View attachment 2896960
> 
> 
> What a thoughtful gift! I love it.


What an awesome gift. I love this type of tote. So easy to get in and out of.


WineLover said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! I love being a "sweet old lady"&#128516;


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> would you ladies be so kind to help me out here, please?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/this-or-this-and-why-895837.html


I may be late in answering since it has been a super busy week but here is my thoughts. I like the Miu Miu bag better of these two. I think it is much lighter weight. I believe there is a crossbody strap as well. I like the quilting and it is different than so many bags that you already have. I think the leather will wear better too. 


nascar fan said:


> Hey, Izzy!
> I was sent the smooth Resort blue to look at.  We are waiting on the textured Spring blue to arrive.  Then I will decide between it or the polished black.
> But here are the two she sent for a look-see.  I prefer the textured.  I have not yet seen the polished, which is what is in my avatar.
> And I started an Incognito thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-things-incognito-894981.html



I really like the green textured bag. It almost looks iridescent.


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> YOU are not old!
> 
> I told DH I was on the down hill slide to 60 yesterday and  I don't take guff from anyone anymore and he sighed and said I know. (He knows that the comment wasn't made about him, but he is still a bit aways from  appreciating as he is 6 years younger.)


 You cougar you!


ElainePG said:


> I needed a few little things on the Nordstrom web site today, and while I was there I treated myself to my first Jo Malone cologne: _Nectarine Blossom & Honey_.
> 
> Do I have it right that several members of this thread use Jo Malone cologne? I was reading about it, and apparently it contains a lot of natural fragrances, so it doesn't seem to trigger migraines or allergies as badly as other perfumes do.
> 
> I always use either Hermès _Jour d'Hermès_ or _24 Faubourg_, but my allergies have been so bad this winter (because we've had so little rain) that I haven't dared wear any perfume. Fingers crossed that Jo Malone works for me... I only bought a 1 oz. bottle, which isn't much of a commitment!


I have the Wild Bluebell and I really like it. Most perfume gives me a really bad headache and most fragrances that have alcohol in them turn on me. I have a few that don't Bvlgari Green also is one of my favorites. 


skyqueen said:


> Interesting!
> I haven't worn perfume since *Poison and Opium*, in the 80s...that did me in! I love scent on others but it gives me a headache.
> A lot of people love the Jo Malone, must give it a try.


OMG, I remember those days. You couldn't get into an elevator without an assault to your nostrils.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Well St. Patricks Day is coming up next month. You don't want to get pinched, do you? I would say that qualifies as a need. .....   You're welcome!


Now that is some awesome justification. You can come shopping with me anytime . I didn't even think of that and I thought I could justify just about anything 


Cilifene said:


> I like the green one love the pebbled leather....


I do too it is so pretty. It is hard to find the right color green and you don't see many handbags in this color which I guess would be my justification for getting the bag.


Cilifene said:


> One more cougar here  ...mine is 10 years younger.....


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Both gorgeous bags, ladies and well worth the ban!
> I'm on a ban due to teeth, a "practical" ban so to speak...I hate those kinds of bans. Ugh!


I hate those kind of bans. I will be on one after tomorrow. Need to start putting away for a new car next year. As it stands I got my Saks yearly gift card which is for 2,550.00 they send it once a year unless you ask for it early. I use my Saks MC almost exclusively. I also have a large credit at Saks since I sent back both Chanel bags but paid them off since it was taking too long to credit them back to my account. The Saks at SCP has a large selection of estate jewelry pieces which I think is where I might spend the money. If something catches my eye. I also still have my 745.00 Nordstrom note too. My shawls at Hermes are paid for already and just need to be picked up so perhaps I can come away from the shopping without spending any more money.


ElainePG said:


> The Hubster is 3 months plus 2 days younger than me... does that make me a cougar? Perhaps a cougar cub?


Aww, how adorable.


nascar fan said:


> LOL!!!!!!  I love your thinking!
> But I already have a pretty green bag.



Yes you do. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> No, that doesn't bother me.  But ... actually ... the pic in my avatar, those handles kind of bother me.  They are pretty tall, and I always run into them with my head when I start to dig in my bag without thinking.  LOL!
> Edit:  Looking through my bags, it looks like I have 8 or 9 that have handles that stay upright.  I guess it doesn't bother me.
> here is better pic of green:


Love it Nascar.


Trudysmom said:


> Something pretty came in the mail today. Periwinkle!


What a beautiful color. I love the contrast of the straps.


Florasun said:


> Oh I can't wait to see it!  Maybe you will get lucky and it will arrive early!
> 
> 
> 
> I found this photo on the internet. If I won the lottery this would be my red bag...
> View attachment 2898609



That is a stunning bag.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Love the pictures SQ.
> What a fabulous shot!
> Are you loving your new phone?


Love the 6+! 
Now if only my pics would come out as good as Cilifene's...working on it!





megt10 said:


> OMG, I remember those days. You couldn't get into an elevator without an assault to your nostrils.


LOL! I know.........................


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Did anyone read the article on bag shaming (on the Forum blog )by people who don't value high end bags? I know I have been and just recently. What is everyone's opinion of this? I heard someone say they would not want to be friends with anyone who spent thousands on bags. And there I sat at the dinner table with them in their home.


I have had people talk about that in my presence. I don't think it was directed at me either since usually those people are clueless as to what bag is an expensive bag and which isn't. I have also had it with my shoes. It always reminds me of the SATC episode where Carrie was shoe shamed by her friend that had a baby and then her priorities changed even though in the past she had purchased high-end shoes. I think these people are judgemental, envious and rude. I never said a word either. Each of us has our own priorities and I would never think to comment on what someone else spent their money on even if I don't get it.



Izzy48 said:


> I didn't handle it at all, Elaine. It was a general conversation about wasted money  particularly people who spent excessive money on handbags and such. If it was directed at anyone in particular I missed it. Perhaps it was.  The person sitting next to me had a Hermes with her but she did reach over and kick me and we both smiled but never said a word. I wouldn't have said anything anyway since I was at someone's home accepting their hospitality. Thank you for saying something so nice but as you guessed I kept quiet.
> 
> My personal experience has been with family members and friends who criticize those of us who do tend to go for higher end leather goods.


I wouldn't have said anything either.


jmcadon said:


> I will join the club...mine is 2 years younger.



You always struck me as a cougar


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Stupid cat


Oh, I am so sorry. My Princess did that to a pair of my shoes once. She chewed the back strap completely off. 


Florasun said:


> Yes I read it too. The person of whom you speak must not have known her dining companions very well! I discussed this with my husband once and he said something very smart, but I can't remember exactly how he phrased it. Like by being judgemental of how other people spend their money you are automatically ruling out a lot of people who could be a potential friend or help you network. I can just imagine this woman making her list of who not to be friends with.* "Let's see - no murderers, thieves, wife/child/animal abusers, and definitely no women who spend a lot of money on purses."*





Cilifene said:


> Oh no &#128532; that's why I never have my bags in the same room with the cats. Except when I take pictures and keeping an eye on them.



Me too. I keep everything behind glass. My dogs would never do that, but Princess cannot be trusted. She loves to chew.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> It is and I am miserable already!


Aww, maybe you could sell something that you don't love to buy something that you do.


skyqueen said:


> I read that too, Izzy. The only upside of living in "fashion hell", no one knows what bag your carrying! Jewelry on the other hand......................
> *I've worked my a$$ off so I make no apologies.*
> 
> 
> What a lovely post, djfmn!
> I feel the same way...this is a thread of team players. Everyone is always so happy and enthusiastic towards each other!
> 
> 
> LOL! There are bigger fish to fry in this world!
> 
> Love this quote.................
> *She said, "That's a lot of money to spend on a purse!"
> It was then that I knew we could never be friends*.


Me too to both of them.


ElainePG said:


> Yikes! How awful, *nas*! I know you've said that your cats like to "play" in your purse closet,* but I had no idea they also liked to have dinner there*.
> 
> Is there any way to fix the dents?


 You are too funny.


Izzy48 said:


> The woman I was sitting by carrying the Hermes and I had my Kensington, called me yesterday and asked me if I thought we were being lectured. Or did the person intend to put a guilt trip on us? (The main topic  at the dinner was a discussion about raising money for people in a very low economic situation to provide clothes, fuel and that type of thing.)  I told her I have no idea if it was a throw away remark or if we were targeted. I went on to say we all decide what we want to spend our money on and frankly I have worked hard for the money to purchase these things. So, in essence, I am not concerned but it does amaze me particularly from family members. Now that irritates me. I was visiting with two cousins recently who were discussing bags. One was carrying a fake LV and didn't know it was fake and the other was carrying a beautiful Chanel. I was using one of my Mother's bags which is very high end and I hardly ever carry it, a Hermes.  The LV cousin gave me a lecture and told me my Mother should not have encouraged me. She crossed a line with me when she mentioned my mother especially when the gold necklace she was wearing was from my mother. I was calm and I told her I thought it best not to pass judgment and left it at that except to tell her to never criticize my mother again.  My cousin with the Chanel said to the LV cousin as she was leaving, did you know your bag is a fake? I thought that was unnecessary but she said it upset her so much when she said what she did she just couldn't let it pass. None of this is worth losing friends or family. That is why I asked the question, do other people occasionally have this issue? It is just sad really.


I hate reading things like this. I am sorry that happened to you Izzy. It is really sad. 


ElainePG said:


> It would definitely bother me if I'd ever had an experience like yours, Izzy, where the nasty remark came from a family member. *And to criticize your mother... beyond rude! *
> 
> I guess I'm fortunate that I've never run into this. I honestly don't know if I could handle it as graciously as you.
> 
> *One other thing... giving to charity & buying designer bags have nothing to do with each other! I know plenty of people, me included, who do both*.



+1


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2900462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend took this picture after we took a walk in the snow and ice. The ice is terrible and it is so cold.
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing as I had resized this to much smaller and apparently the app didn't work.  Sorry everyone as this is a bit to close up and personal



You look stunning. You have such a beautiful smile. I don't know what it is with the resizing I always do that and my pics always end up much larger than I anticiapate.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> the handbag handler chewer:
> (how can you not love that face???)


Oh, he is adorable. He looks like he enjoys a bit of mischief too. Sammie has that same look in her eyes.


Florasun said:


> LOL, *eliwon*! Nobody has gone hungry from my shopping habits either.* As a matter of fact I probably keep a couple of people in retail gainfully employed, as well as some craftspeople in Paris. *
> Yes, the anticipation of getting a new bag is very addictive. Let's hope I don't see anything else I want for a long time. That is the down-side of seeing all your lovely bags!



Exactly, someone has to keep these people employed.


----------



## megt10

Look what I just got from one of my favorite and gainfully employed Saks SA's.


Saks Double Points and MPA Event
ANNOUNCING 
THE DOUBLE POINTS EVENT
+ BONUS POINTS
+ MAJOR PURCHASE ACCT 12months

20,000 bonus points for $2000 Designer
10,000 bonus points for $1000 Shoes
10,000 bonus points for $1000 Handbags
Only Spend $1000 on any items and put it on your MPA for 12 total months

Thursday Feb 19th to Saturday Feb 21st
Just in time for my birthday shopping trip tomorrow. With my credit and my gift card I already have 8,000 I can spend. Oh so excited!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Look what I just got from one of my favorite and gainfully employed Saks SA's.
> 
> 
> Saks Double Points and MPA Event
> ANNOUNCING
> THE DOUBLE POINTS EVENT
> + BONUS POINTS
> + MAJOR PURCHASE ACCT 12months
> 
> 20,000 bonus points for $2000 Designer
> 10,000 bonus points for $1000 Shoes
> 10,000 bonus points for $1000 Handbags
> Only Spend $1000 on any items and put it on your MPA for 12 total months
> 
> Thursday Feb 19th to Saturday Feb 21st
> *Just in time for my birthday shopping trip tomorrow. *With my credit and my gift card I already have 8,000 I can spend. Oh so excited!


Obviously, they created this event just for your birthday. 
Live it up, *meg*! Can't wait to hear a full report on your purchases... with pictures!resents


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> look what i just got from one of my favorite and gainfully employed saks sa's.
> 
> 
> Saks double points and mpa event
> announcing
> the double points event
> + bonus points
> + major purchase acct 12months
> 
> 20,000 bonus points for $2000 designer
> 10,000 bonus points for $1000 shoes
> 10,000 bonus points for $1000 handbags
> only spend $1000 on any items and put it on your mpa for 12 total months
> 
> thursday feb 19th to saturday feb 21st
> just in time for my birthday shopping trip tomorrow. With my credit and my gift card i already have 8,000 i can spend. Oh so excited!


 


elainepg said:


> obviously, they created this event just for your birthday.
> Live it up, *meg*! Can't wait to hear a full report on your purchases... With pictures!resents


+1


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> eliwon, I obviously don't smoke  don't have children either and ride a bike. No one schould have to explain apologize or feel bad about spending hard earned money on beautiful bags.
> So nice we have this forum



sorry, double post!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Obviously, they created this event just for your birthday.
> Live it up, *meg*! Can't wait to hear a full report on your purchases... with pictures!resents





skyqueen said:


> +1



We intend to. Oh and I got my yellow Givenchy small Pandora that I found on sale at Rue La La. It arrived yesterday and is perfect. I just love it. I hope to get pictures this weekend. I also decided on a bag that I think well for my jewelers daughters baby bag and beyond. I got her the LV Bloomsbury PM. I think that is the one that SQ said would be a good choice. I purchased it online so it isn't here yet. That way I can also send it back if I see something I like better for her tomorrow and get a refund as opposed to a credit.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have had people talk about that in my presence. I don't think it was directed at me either since usually those people are clueless as to what bag is an expensive bag and which isn't. I have also had it with my shoes. It always reminds me of the SATC episode where Carrie was shoe shamed by her friend that had a baby and then her priorities changed even though in the past she had purchased high-end shoes. I think these people are judgemental, envious and rude. I never said a word either. Each of us has our own priorities and *I would never think to comment on what someone else spent their money on even if I don't get it*.



Well put, *meg*!

For example, there are people who spend a lot of $$$ going out to fancy restaurants. Now, as it happens, The Hubster & I don't do this... we go out to dinner (or, more often, lunch) to a nice restaurant once in a great while, but it just isn't "our thing." However, if other people want to spend their money in restaurants, in what way does that hurt us? Answer: it doesn't! Nobody is forcing *us* to go out to those restaurants! I can't imagine friends telling us about going to a high-priced restaurant, and me saying "Well, *that's* a big waste of money!"


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> We intend to. Oh and I got my yellow Givenchy small Pandora that I found on sale at Rue La La. It arrived yesterday and is perfect. I just love it. I hope to get pictures this weekend. I also decided on a bag that I think well for my jewelers daughters baby bag and beyond. I got her the LV Bloomsbury PM. I think that is the one that SQ said would be a good choice. I purchased it online so it isn't here yet. That way I can also send it back if I see something I like better for her tomorrow and get a refund as opposed to a credit.


That Pandora bag is such a happy color, *meg*! It's reminding me that when I do my weekly "bag change" this Sunday, I should switch to my yellow Balenciaga City bag. I'm so glad for you that it arrived in perfect shape. Score one for Rue La La!

The shape of the Pandora is wonderful, and so unusual! I don't think I've seen anything quite like it. I've tried to find pictures of it online that show it in use, but haven't had any luck. I see the two zippers on top, but I can't quite figure out how they work. I *love* that it's a satchel plus a strap... my favorite style! Is it a shoulder strap, or a crossbody? Maybe you'll have a chance to show us some model shots this weekend.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Well put, *meg*!
> 
> For example, there are people who spend a lot of $$$ going out to fancy restaurants. Now, as it happens, The Hubster & I don't do this... we go out to dinner (or, more often, lunch) to a nice restaurant once in a great while, but it just isn't "our thing." However, if other people want to spend their money in restaurants, in what way does that hurt us? Answer: it doesn't! Nobody is forcing *us* to go out to those restaurants! I can't imagine friends telling us about going to a high-priced restaurant, and me saying "Well, *that's* a big waste of money!"


Perfect example Elaine. We rarely eat out either. We have friends that eat out almost daily. We also don't take extravagant vacations. We would if we could on this one but at the moment traveling just is too difficult.  


ElainePG said:


> That Pandora bag is such a happy color, *meg*! It's reminding me that when I do my weekly "bag change" this Sunday, I should switch to my yellow Balenciaga City bag. I'm so glad for you that it arrived in perfect shape. Score one for Rue La La!
> 
> The shape of the Pandora is wonderful, and so unusual! I don't think I've seen anything quite like it. I've tried to find pictures of it online that show it in use, but haven't had any luck. I see the two zippers on top, but I can't quite figure out how they work. I *love* that it's a satchel plus a strap... my favorite style! Is it a shoulder strap, or a crossbody? Maybe you'll have a chance to show us some model shots this weekend.


The Pandora is really unusual looking, I agree. It took me actually seeing it in person and trying it on that I understood the appeal. The small is just like the medium except the dimensions are smaller. I have the medium and have used it a lot. It can be held by hand worn with the single strap on the shoulder or crossbody also. The two zipper compartments are separate compartments. The one closest to the body is large and hold a lot of stuff. The front pocket is usually where I keep my phone, kleenex and small coin purse that I keep my assorted pills in. It is lightweight as well. I was able to find some modeling pics one from Farfetch where the price is great and the other from Barneys. I may wear it tomorrow depending on the weather. If I do I will get a picture.
Pandora Small Leather Shoulder Bag

Givenchy pebbled leather shoulder bag with silvertone hardware.
Rolled top handle with 6" drop.
Removable flat shoulder strap; 22 drop.
Angled double zip top with metal logo lettering.
Exterior front zip pocket.
Cotton lining; one zip and two open pockets.
6"H x 12"W x 6"D;
"Pandora" is made in Italy.


----------



## Trudysmom

I rode my bike a little, then did some errands today.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I rode my bike a little, then did some errands today.



What an absolutely spiffy photo, *Trudysmom*! You're quite the photographer. I love the color mix and the composition.

But now to the important question... _what's the bag?_ The color is yummy!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> What an absolutely spiffy photo, *Trudysmom*! You're quite the photographer. I love the color mix and the composition.
> 
> But now to the important question... _what's the bag?_ The color is yummy!


Thank you. The bag is a Coach New Willis. It is a wonderful bag, wish they would make them again. I have eight.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> You look stunning. You have such a beautiful smile. I don't know what it is with the resizing I always do that and my pics always end up much larger than I anticiapate.



Many thanks Meg and congrats on your 2 new lovelies! I didn't realize you are an LV fan! Also, thanks to you and everyone about your kind words about my recent experience. I actually feel better able to cope if it happens again. I had been feeling so selfish but sometimes we individually  just need to do something we want to do.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I rode my bike a little, then did some errands today.



Love your whole put together bicycle and bag. Love the color of bicycle and bag. An absolute great bag! It just occurred to me which bag it is when I was finishing.  It's a Coach Willis, isn't it? I had two and my daughter tripped  and fell on the way to a football game this past fall and ruined my English leather one and I donated my black one for an auction! I love those bags.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> We intend to. Oh and I got my yellow Givenchy small Pandora that I found on sale at Rue La La. It arrived yesterday and is perfect. I just love it. I hope to get pictures this weekend. I also decided on a bag that I think well for my jewelers daughters baby bag and beyond. I got her the LV Bloomsbury PM. I think that is the one that SQ said would be a good choice. I purchased it online so it isn't here yet. That way I can also send it back if I see something I like better for her tomorrow and get a refund as opposed to a credit.



Is the second bag the Bloomsbury? I saw someone wearing one yesterday and it's really cute.
So is the Pandora, it's a lovely color. Glad your RueLaLa experience turned out okay. I didn't understand the hubbub over the Pandora, either, until I saw some action pics.


----------



## Florasun

I am on a low carb diet, and I would kill for a pop tart right now.


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> I rode my bike a little, then did some errands today.



Love, love, love!


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> OMG, what an awesome bag! I have this color in the Jypserie and it goes with everything. Congratulations. Your DH was wonderful in his restraint! Hope mine is as good tomorrow when I go pick up my shawls and do a little shopping.
> 
> 
> I love this scarf it goes perfectly with your new B. I am going to look and see if they have this one. I prefer it in the scarf version.



Thank you, Meg! If you have any modeling shots of your Jypserie please post them! I know this is supposed to be a neutral but I'm still feeling my way with it. I'm a bit challenged when it comes to putting an outfit together. Maybe your photos will give me some hints.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Well put, *meg*!
> 
> For example, there are people who spend a lot of $$$ going out to fancy restaurants. Now, as it happens, The Hubster & I don't do this... we go out to dinner (or, more often, lunch) to a nice restaurant once in a great while, but it just isn't "our thing." However, if other people want to spend their money in restaurants, in what way does that hurt us? Answer: it doesn't! Nobody is forcing *us* to go out to those restaurants! I can't imagine friends telling us about going to a high-priced restaurant, and me saying "Well, *that's* a big waste of money!"



Good point, Elaine! 
(Shhhhh! I can't talk about food at the moment!)


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Look what I just got from one of my favorite and gainfully employed Saks SA's.
> 
> 
> Saks Double Points and MPA Event
> ANNOUNCING
> THE DOUBLE POINTS EVENT
> + BONUS POINTS
> + MAJOR PURCHASE ACCT 12months
> 
> 20,000 bonus points for $2000 Designer
> 10,000 bonus points for $1000 Shoes
> 10,000 bonus points for $1000 Handbags
> Only Spend $1000 on any items and put it on your MPA for 12 total months
> 
> Thursday Feb 19th to Saturday Feb 21st
> Just in time for my birthday shopping trip tomorrow. With my credit and my gift card I already have 8,000 I can spend. Oh so excited!



Happy Birthday, dear Meg! I hope you have a lovely day, and find the perfect present! (This kind of reminds me of one of those extreme couponing shows where the person has multiple overflowing shopping carts of groceries, and pays with 800 coupons and 30 cents in change . Here's hoping you can do something similar at Saks, LOL!


----------



## Izzy48

florasun said:


> good point, elaine!
> (shhhhh! I can't talk about food at the moment!)



+1


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I am on a low carb diet, and I would kill for a pop tart right now.


I hear you, sweetie! Been there, done that. It's sugar withdrawal... it will pass. 

But try not to make any major decisions (or kill anyone) in the meantime!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. The bag is a Coach New Willis. It is a wonderful bag, wish they would make them again. I have eight.


I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*! 

It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*!
> 
> 
> 
> It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!




You just purchased a bag from a wonderful period in Coach history. The bag, as you probably know, will be made in the US, leather lined, which means to retain its shape it also probably has sturdy cloth between the lining. Congratulations on your purchase!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## luvprada

nascar fan said:


> Stupid cat



About 5 years ago  I was in the phone to work. Anna our big totally blind Bernese mix was about 2 years old. She was laying on the ground chewing a bone. Well I thought it was a bone. I got off the phone and saw it was a pair of Louboutins. The good part is that I had bought on sale, too small and hurt to wear. I also still had 1 more pair. The bad side is they were Louboutins.

I  grabbed the shoes and stuffed then way down in the bottom of the trash can where DH wouldn't see them. It became the 'girls' secret me, Anna and MIL.  He still doesn't know 5 years later and I decided not to tell him until she was no longer with us.

Well you would think I would have learned a lesson. It happened again. One the phone with work. Thought she was chewing a bone. Luckily this time it was an old worn out pair of boots.  Being blind I am sure she just grabbed it since it smelled like leather.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*!
> 
> It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!


Congratulations! I can't wait to see it when you get it!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> I hear you, sweetie! Been there, done that. It's sugar withdrawal... it will pass.
> 
> But try not to make any major decisions (or kill anyone) in the meantime!



Pop tarts, one of most favorite snacks!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I rode my bike a little, then did some errands today.



What an awesome picture. Love your bike it is so girly and goes so nicely with your bag.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I agree, WineLover!  LOVE this thread! * 





WineLover said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to say I love this thread! Although I am not new to the purse forum, I don't post much, but I just recently discovered this thread and it is the first one I feel comfortable commenting and sharing. You ladies are awesome!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Many thanks Meg and congrats on your 2 new lovelies! I didn't realize you are an LV fan! Also, thanks to you and everyone about your kind words about my recent experience. I actually feel better able to cope if it happens again. I had been feeling so selfish but sometimes we individually  just need to do something we want to do.


I am not a huge LV fan but wanted to find a bag that I thought would work well for my Jewelers daughter who is pregnant. It looks practical and lightweight. She is also pretty small so wanted something that would not overpower her.


Florasun said:


> Is the second bag the Bloomsbury? I saw someone wearing one yesterday and it's really cute.
> So is the Pandora, it's a lovely color. Glad your RueLaLa experience turned out okay. I didn't understand the hubbub over the Pandora, either, until I saw some action pics.


Seriously even the action shots of the Pandora never look that great to me. It took one of my favorite SA's to get me to try it on and test it out. That was when I finally got the appeal. It looks great on the shoulder but always looks a little strange in the action crosssbody shots. Mine never looks like a box when I am wearing it.
Yes the LV is the Bloomsbury PM. I haven't seen it in real life yet. It shounder be here next week. I thought it looked really cute and reminds me of something that N might wear.


Florasun said:


> I am on a low carb diet, and I would kill for a pop tart right now.


Oh I am sorry. I Hate dieting.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Happy Birthday, dear Meg! I hope you have a lovely day, and find the perfect present! (This kind of reminds me of one of those extreme couponing shows where the person has multiple overflowing shopping carts of groceries, and pays with 800 coupons and 30 cents in change . Here's hoping you can do something similar at Saks, LOL!


Lol, I will certainly give it my best shot. I already sent a text to my favorite Nordstrom SA and he is working so odds are good I will find something there. With Saks it is hit or miss. I am going to look at their estate jewelry which is always drool worthy, at least for me.


Florasun said:


> Thank you, Meg! If you have any modeling shots of your Jypserie please post them! I know this is supposed to be a neutral but I'm still feeling my way with it. I'm a bit challenged when it comes to putting an outfit together. Maybe your photos will give me some hints.


I will look to see what I have. 


ElainePG said:


> I hear you, sweetie! Been there, done that. It's sugar withdrawal... it will pass.
> 
> But try not to make any major decisions (or kill anyone) in the meantime!


 I think killing someone falls under major decision category 


ElainePG said:


> I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*!
> 
> It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!


Adorable. Congrats Elaine.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I haven't had a Pop Tart since I was a kid.  You made me want one, Florasun.* 





Florasun said:


> I am on a low carb diet, and I would kill for a pop tart right now.


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> About 5 years ago  I was in the phone to work. Anna our big totally blind Bernese mix was about 2 years old. She was laying on the ground chewing a bone. Well I thought it was a bone. I got off the phone and saw it was a pair of Louboutins. The good part is that I had bought on sale, too small and hurt to wear. I also still had 1 more pair. The bad side is they were Louboutins.
> 
> I  grabbed the shoes and stuffed then way down in the bottom of the trash can where DH wouldn't see them. It became the 'girls' secret me, Anna and MIL.  He still doesn't know 5 years later and I decided not to tell him until she was no longer with us.
> 
> Well you would think I would have learned a lesson. It happened again. One the phone with work. Thought she was chewing a bone. Luckily this time it was an old worn out pair of boots.  Being blind I am sure she just grabbed it since it smelled like leather.


Oh poor baby she probably didn't realize what she was chewing on. I love the way you were able to find the upside of the situation. That has always been my motto "there is always an up side" sometimes you just have to look really hard.


Moonfancy said:


> *I agree, WineLover!  LOVE this thread! *


Welcome and please join in the fun.


----------



## megt10

Moonfancy said:


> *I haven't had a Pop Tart since I was a kid.  You made me want one, Florasun.*



I know me too. I just finished a chocolate cupcake that my massage therapist brought me for my birthday along with chicken,rice and veggie bowls so I didn't have to cook tonight. Will have to start that diet next week.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I can't resist that face, and it's not even my cat!  I forgive my animals for everything because they are innocent and don't know the difference between a Walmart bag and a $$$$ bag.  I had a cat once - Jubal - who chewed up everything.  His favorite thing to chew was my bras.  He ate the hooks off the back of them.  I think I went braless for about a year.  Jubal has gone to heaven now, and I always feel kind of sad when I see how whole my bras are.  Jubal also chewed the shoelaces off every shoe that had the laces.  I started buying slip-on shoes from then on.  Gosh, now that I think of it Jubal also chewed up photographs, barrettes, beads decorating lamps, lace edging on pillowcases, my makeup brushes, and sponges.  He even chewed up every shower curtain I had.  He was a terrible cat, but I loved the spit out of him no matter what he destroyed.  I went to the animal shelter to get my daughter a kitten.  That's when I saw Jubal.  There was a red sticker on his cage.  I asked the shelter man about the red sticker, and he said Jubal was going to be put to sleep that very day because Jubal had an upper respiratory infection and the shelter didn't have the time or the money to spend on any sick ainimal there.  He also said the shelter needed more room for more unwanted animals, and Jubal had already been there for 72 hours.  I got so sad.  So I adopted my daughter's kitten and Jubal too, even though I already had two cats at home.  The vet cured Jubal with one injection of antibiotic.  Jubal chewed at the button on the vet's shirt.  That was only the beginning of years of Jubal's Pleasurable Chewing Activities.* 
 




nascar fan said:


> the handbag handler chewer:
> (how can you not love that face???)


----------



## Cilifene

Moonfancy said:


> *I agree, WineLover!  LOVE this thread! *



Welcome!!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> We intend to. Oh and I got my yellow Givenchy small Pandora that I found on sale at Rue La La. It arrived yesterday and is perfect. I just love it. I hope to get pictures this weekend. I also decided on a bag that I think well for my jewelers daughters baby bag and beyond. I got her the LV Bloomsbury PM. I think that is the one that SQ said would be a good choice. I purchased it online so it isn't here yet. That way I can also send it back if I see something I like better for her tomorrow and get a refund as opposed to a credit.



Nice bags Megt   Happy birthday dear.....


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I rode my bike a little, then did some errands today.



Love the purple picture - so happy


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*!
> 
> It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!



Congrats Elaine, great color


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*!
> 
> It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!


You're going to love your Willis, Elaine. And that green...perfect! I have a Willis I bought on EvilBay years ago and it's one of my favorite bags. It doesn't hold a lot, but just enough for shopping and errands, and it looks great slipped over a little winter wool peacoat. 

One of the problems I have with mine is that the latch keeps opening as I'm walking along and then the bag flaps open. The old Coach bags come with that great Coach life-time warranty, and even if you buy it on ebay it still applies. You can call Coach, give them the serial number, and they will send you a new brass latch for the bag--for free, no shipping fees. And it's very easy to install. At least this was still the case a few years back. Although I ended up keeping the old latch on my Willis because I love the brass patina. 

You will have to show us modeling shots when the Willis arrives!

*Trudysmom*, I loooooove your updated Willlis! And the bike....oh my! Reminds me of spring when I was a little girl and I was always so excited to get the bike out of the garage. 

Bag insults....grrrrrrrr. They've always struck me as nastily sexist. Men are never insulted when they spend ginormous sums on guns and trucks and all the other things men spend money on. So why do we get grief for buying a purse? A purse is relatively cheap. A purse never hurt anyone. A purse is nothing but pretty and it can make one very happy. 

Well, off the soapbox. This old broad feminist just had her post-menopause physical today and she is not in a good mood. Maybe I should buy another purse... 


Love you guys!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I am not a huge LV fan but wanted to find a bag that I thought would work well for my Jewelers daughter who is pregnant. It looks practical and lightweight. She is also pretty small so wanted something that would not overpower her.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously even the action shots of the Pandora never look that great to me. It took one of my favorite SA's to get me to try it on and test it out. That was when I finally got the appeal. It looks great on the shoulder but always looks a little strange in the action crosssbody shots. Mine never looks like a box when I am wearing it.
> 
> Yes the LV is the Bloomsbury PM. I haven't seen it in real life yet. It shounder be here next week. I thought it looked really cute and reminds me of something that N might wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am sorry. I Hate dieting.




Meg, I missed saying  Happy Birthday!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> We intend to. Oh and I got my yellow Givenchy small Pandora that I found on sale at Rue La La. It arrived yesterday and is perfect. I just love it. I hope to get pictures this weekend. I also decided on a bag that I think well for my jewelers daughters baby bag and beyond. I got her the LV Bloomsbury PM. I think that is the one that SQ said would be a good choice. I purchased it online so it isn't here yet. That way I can also send it back if I see something I like better for her tomorrow and get a refund as opposed to a credit.


The Pandora is a very cheerful bag, Meg...should look fab with your wardrobe!
I suggested the LV Totally but this one should be great!



Trudysmom said:


> I rode my bike a little, then did some errands today.


What a beauty, Trudy! Terrific color and style!
Your pic looks like something out of a magazine...just wonderful!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> I am on a low carb diet, and I would kill for a pop tart right now.


LOL! Good for you...I hate diets! NO willpower...........................


----------



## Izzy48

Emmanuel Hare charm arrived this week. He is part of the Baseman creatures collection for Coach. He will grace my bags for summer since some have silver toned hardware. As of now he is hanging on a MJ for a look see. Emmanuel stays.


----------



## Izzy48




----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*!
> 
> It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!


OMG, Elaine! 
This was the first Coach bag I bought, in 1976, when I first joined AAL. I believe it was nick-named the "stewardess bag". I hated the plastic bag that was assigned so I bought this one and used it for 10 years. AAL did not like it, you were supposed to wear all the regulated uniform items, of course that didn't stop me.......................
I also wore my own navy coat. LOL!
I think I still have this bag, somewhere...I'll look.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2901757


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Oh Izzy...Emmanual is so cute! Looks like he's going in front of a firing squad, no wonder you love him. LOL!




That is what a lot of people say but in my opinion Emmanuel is blocking out all things negative. Might as will spin it in a positive way


----------



## Izzy48

I have ruined more than a few bags by sitting them on the floor of offices and restaurants. When last in London, I bought a bag hook that was outstanding. Two weeks ago I left a restaurant with my bag hook hanging on the table and that was that. I couldn't remember the name of the shop but with a horribly poor description one of the lovely Mulberry chat ladies told me who it was. I ordered this today in navy and look forward to its arrival. 

http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/products/aspinal-handbag-hook-in-metallic-pink-nappa?currency=USD

I have also ordered a couple on inexpensive ones from Amazon so I'll see how good they are. 

To add to my woes of losing things two weeks ago I left my car door unlocked accidentally when grocery shopping. Some dear soul stole my one week old prescription glasses that cost over $600.00. I think you all get the drift of why I am on a ban for purchasing bags this year. Too much to replace.


----------



## megt10

Moonfancy said:


> *I can't resist that face, and it's not even my cat!  I forgive my animals for everything because they are innocent and don't know the difference between a Walmart bag and a $$$$ bag.  I had a cat once - Jubal - who chewed up everything.  His favorite thing to chew was my bras.  He ate the hooks off the back of them.  I think I went braless for about a year.  Jubal has gone to heaven now, and I always feel kind of sad when I see how whole my bras are.  Jubal also chewed the shoelaces off every shoe that had the laces.  I started buying slip-on shoes from then on.  Gosh, now that I think of it Jubal also chewed up photographs, barrettes, beads decorating lamps, lace edging on pillowcases, my makeup brushes, and sponges.  He even chewed up every shower curtain I had.  He was a terrible cat, but I loved the spit out of him no matter what he destroyed.  I went to the animal shelter to get my daughter a kitten.  That's when I saw Jubal.  There was a red sticker on his cage.  I asked the shelter man about the red sticker, and he said Jubal was going to be put to sleep that very day because Jubal had an upper respiratory infection and the shelter didn't have the time or the money to spend on any sick ainimal there.  He also said the shelter needed more room for more unwanted animals, and Jubal had already been there for 72 hours.  I got so sad.  So I adopted my daughter's kitten and Jubal too, even though I already had two cats at home.  The vet cured Jubal with one injection of antibiotic.  Jubal chewed at the button on the vet's shirt.  That was only the beginning of years of Jubal's Pleasurable Chewing Activities.*


What an awesome story. I am a huge animal lover and so glad that you joined us!


Cilifene said:


> Nice bags Megt   Happy birthday dear.....


Thank you.


Izzy48 said:


> Meg, I missed saying  Happy Birthday!


Thanks Izzy


skyqueen said:


> The Pandora is a very cheerful bag, Meg...should look fab with your wardrobe!
> I suggested the LV Totally but this one should be great!
> 
> 
> What a beauty, Trudy! Terrific color and style!
> Your pic looks like something out of a magazine...just wonderful!


Oh, see I can never remember these things. Must be an age thing. I will see if we have time today to stop into LV so I can compare the 2 bags. If I like the Totally better for her I will get that one and send the other back or keep it, lol. I think it is really pretty. Writing down the Totally right now so I don't forget again.


Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2901757


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I have ruined more than a few bags by sitting them on the floor of offices and restaurants. When last in London, I bought a bag hook that was outstanding. Two weeks ago I left a restaurant with my bag hook hanging on the table and that was that. I couldn't remember the name of the shop but with a horribly poor description one of the lovely Mulberry chat ladies told me who it was. I ordered this today in navy and look forward to its arrival.
> 
> http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/products/aspinal-handbag-hook-in-metallic-pink-nappa?currency=USD
> 
> I have also ordered a couple on inexpensive ones from Amazon so I'll see how good they are.
> 
> To add to my woes of losing things two weeks ago I left my car door unlocked accidentally when grocery shopping. Some dear soul stole my one week old prescription glasses that cost over $600.00. I think you all get the drift of why I am on a ban for purchasing bags this year. Too much to replace.



That is an awesome looking bag hook. I am so sorry that you had your glasses stolen.


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2901757


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> You just purchased a bag from a wonderful period in Coach history. The bag, as you probably know, will be made in the US, leather lined, which means to retain its shape it also probably has sturdy cloth between the lining. Congratulations on your purchase!&#9786;&#65039;


I still have several of my (now vintage) coach bags that were made in America. I gave several away. Now wishing I had kept them even though I never carry them. One is a Willis.

Skyqueen, they actually did make a stewardess bag - that was the name of it. I wanted one but never got one. Recently they started making them again and I am thinking of ... WHAT?! WAIT!! NO BAGS!!
maybe next year... <sigh>


----------



## skyqueen

Moonfancy said:


> *I can't resist that face, and it's not even my cat!  I forgive my animals for everything because they are innocent and don't know the difference between a Walmart bag and a $$$$ bag.  I had a cat once - Jubal - who chewed up everything.  His favorite thing to chew was my bras.  He ate the hooks off the back of them.  I think I went braless for about a year.  Jubal has gone to heaven now, and I always feel kind of sad when I see how whole my bras are.  Jubal also chewed the shoelaces off every shoe that had the laces.  I started buying slip-on shoes from then on.  Gosh, now that I think of it Jubal also chewed up photographs, barrettes, beads decorating lamps, lace edging on pillowcases, my makeup brushes, and sponges.  He even chewed up every shower curtain I had.  He was a terrible cat, but I loved the spit out of him no matter what he destroyed.  I went to the animal shelter to get my daughter a kitten.  That's when I saw Jubal.  There was a red sticker on his cage.  I asked the shelter man about the red sticker, and he said Jubal was going to be put to sleep that very day because Jubal had an upper respiratory infection and the shelter didn't have the time or the money to spend on any sick ainimal there.  He also said the shelter needed more room for more unwanted animals, and Jubal had already been there for 72 hours.  I got so sad.  So I adopted my daughter's kitten and Jubal too, even though I already had two cats at home.  The vet cured Jubal with one injection of antibiotic.  Jubal chewed at the button on the vet's shirt.  That was only the beginning of years of Jubal's Pleasurable Chewing Activities.*


Love this story, Moonfancy! Thanks for the chuckle!!!



BigPurseSue said:


> You're going to love your Willis, Elaine. And that green...perfect! I have a Willis I bought on EvilBay years ago and it's one of my favorite bags. It doesn't hold a lot, but just enough for shopping and errands, and it looks great slipped over a little winter wool peacoat.
> 
> One of the problems I have with mine is that the latch keeps opening as I'm walking along and then the bag flaps open. The old Coach bags come with that great Coach life-time warranty, and even if you buy it on ebay it still applies. You can call Coach, give them the serial number, and they will send you a new brass latch for the bag--for free, no shipping fees. And it's very easy to install. At least this was still the case a few years back. Although I ended up keeping the old latch on my Willis because I love the brass patina.
> 
> You will have to show us modeling shots when the Willis arrives!
> 
> *Trudysmom*, I loooooove your updated Willlis! And the bike....oh my! Reminds me of spring when I was a little girl and I was always so excited to get the bike out of the garage.
> 
> Bag insults....grrrrrrrr. They've always struck me as nastily sexist. Men are never insulted when they spend ginormous sums on guns and trucks and all the other things men spend money on. So why do we get grief for buying a purse? A purse is relatively cheap. A purse never hurt anyone. A purse is nothing but pretty and it can make one very happy.
> 
> Well, off the soapbox. This old broad feminist just had her post-menopause physical today and she is not in a good mood. Maybe I should buy another purse...
> 
> 
> Love you guys!


Good to "see" you, BigBagSue! I agree with your analogy, especially the truck aspect. Ugh!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> That is what a lot of people say but in my opinion Emmanuel is blocking out all things negative. Might as will spin it in a positive way


LOL! Very positive, indeed!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Good for you...I hate diets! NO willpower...........................



Did you try 5 2 diet? willpower is down to only two days per week


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2901757


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> I still have several of my (now vintage) coach bags that were made in America. I gave several away. Now wishing I had kept them even though I never carry them. One is a Willis.
> 
> Skyqueen, they actually did make a stewardess bag - that was the name of it. I wanted one but never got one. Recently they started making them again and I am thinking of ... *WHAT?! WAIT!! NO BAGS!!*
> maybe next year... <sigh>
> 
> View attachment 2901839



LOL


----------



## Cilifene

Moonfancy said:


> *I can't resist that face, and it's not even my cat!  I forgive my animals for everything because they are innocent and don't know the difference between a Walmart bag and a $$$$ bag.  I had a cat once - Jubal - who chewed up everything.  His favorite thing to chew was my bras.  He ate the hooks off the back of them.  I think I went braless for about a year.  Jubal has gone to heaven now, and I always feel kind of sad when I see how whole my bras are.  Jubal also chewed the shoelaces off every shoe that had the laces.  I started buying slip-on shoes from then on.  Gosh, now that I think of it Jubal also chewed up photographs, barrettes, beads decorating lamps, lace edging on pillowcases, my makeup brushes, and sponges.  He even chewed up every shower curtain I had.  He was a terrible cat, but I loved the spit out of him no matter what he destroyed.  I went to the animal shelter to get my daughter a kitten.  That's when I saw Jubal.  There was a red sticker on his cage.  I asked the shelter man about the red sticker, and he said Jubal was going to be put to sleep that very day because Jubal had an upper respiratory infection and the shelter didn't have the time or the money to spend on any sick ainimal there.  He also said the shelter needed more room for more unwanted animals, and Jubal had already been there for 72 hours.  I got so sad.  So I adopted my daughter's kitten and Jubal too, even though I already had two cats at home.  The vet cured Jubal with one injection of antibiotic.  Jubal chewed at the button on the vet's shirt.  That was only the beginning of years of Jubal's Pleasurable Chewing Activities.*



What a lovely post Moonfancy


----------



## Cilifene

I know how a can of tuna sounds like.....


----------



## Florasun

Just took a photo of my remaining Coach bags. Goodness, they look like they could use some TLC. All of the tan ones, and the brown one were made in USA. The drawstring was made in Turkey and the black one was made in China; it was my last leather bag bought from Coach. I bought a couple more after that but ended up giving them away. That's when they started making a lot of bags with the logo canvas.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I know how a can of tuna sounds like.....



OMG, that is precious!


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> I know how a can of tuna sounds like.....



LOL! 
like me when someone says "handbag"...


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*!
> 
> It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!


 


Florasun said:


> I still have several of my (now vintage) coach bags that were made in America. I gave several away. Now wishing I had kept them even though I never carry them. One is a Willis.
> 
> Skyqueen, they actually did make a stewardess bag - that was the name of it. I wanted one but never got one. Recently they started making them again and I am thinking of ... WHAT?! WAIT!! NO BAGS!!
> maybe next year... <sigh>
> 
> View attachment 2901839


What a hoot, Flora! I don't think they made this bag in 1976 or I can't remember.


Well, Elaine...I found it! I was serious, I never get rid of my bags!
Here's what a 39 y/o Willis bag looks like...not too bad, constantly used for work for 10 years.
Oh...the stories this bag could tell!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> Just took a photo of my remaining Coach bags. Goodness, they look like they could use some TLC. All of the tan ones, and the brown one were made in USA. The drawstring was made in Turkey and the black one was made in China; it was my last leather bag bought from Coach. I bought a couple more after that but ended up giving them away. That's when they started making a lot of bags with the logo canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2901859



LOVE the leather on these bags.....


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> What a hoot, Flora! I don't think they made this bag in 1976 or I can't remember.
> 
> 
> Well, Elaine...I found it! I was serious, I never get rid of my bags!
> Here's what a 39 y/o Willis bag looks like...not too bad, constantly used for work for 10 years.
> Oh...the stories this bag could tell!!!



That is amazing.


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Just took a photo of my remaining Coach bags. Goodness, they look like they could use some TLC. All of the tan ones, and the brown one were made in USA. The drawstring was made in Turkey and the black one was made in China; it was my last leather bag bought from Coach. I bought a couple more after that but ended up giving them away. That's when they started making a lot of bags with the logo canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2901859


Glad to see I'm not the only hoarder, dear Flora! LOL!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> OMG, that is precious!







Florasun said:


> LOL!
> like me when someone says "handbag"...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> that is amazing.



+1


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I know how a can of tuna sounds like.....


 


Florasun said:


> LOL!
> like me when someone says "handbag"...


Adorable, Cilifene!
I agree, Flora...that magic word!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy got me going with her new Emmanual Hare bag charm on her MJ bag.
I'm going to wear my Buster on my peony Prada...I needed a silver bag charm to go with the PHW!
Might wear this bag, now...I think it looks cute!


----------



## Florasun

I was so touched by this post. Your love for Jubal shines through, even though he chewed his way through your life! I think there is a special place in heaven for people who rescue animals, and you earned it double, LOL!



Moonfancy said:


> *I can't resist that face, and it's not even my cat!  I forgive my animals for everything because they are innocent and don't know the difference between a Walmart bag and a $$$$ bag.  I had a cat once - Jubal - who chewed up everything.  His favorite thing to chew was my bras.  He ate the hooks off the back of them.  I think I went braless for about a year.  Jubal has gone to heaven now, and I always feel kind of sad when I see how whole my bras are.  Jubal also chewed the shoelaces off every shoe that had the laces.  I started buying slip-on shoes from then on.  Gosh, now that I think of it Jubal also chewed up photographs, barrettes, beads decorating lamps, lace edging on pillowcases, my makeup brushes, and sponges.  He even chewed up every shower curtain I had.  He was a terrible cat, but I loved the spit out of him no matter what he destroyed.  I went to the animal shelter to get my daughter a kitten.  That's when I saw Jubal.  There was a red sticker on his cage.  I asked the shelter man about the red sticker, and he said Jubal was going to be put to sleep that very day because Jubal had an upper respiratory infection and the shelter didn't have the time or the money to spend on any sick ainimal there.  He also said the shelter needed more room for more unwanted animals, and Jubal had already been there for 72 hours.  I got so sad.  So I adopted my daughter's kitten and Jubal too, even though I already had two cats at home.  The vet cured Jubal with one injection of antibiotic.  Jubal chewed at the button on the vet's shirt.  That was only the beginning of years of Jubal's Pleasurable Chewing Activities.*


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> What a hoot, Flora! I don't think they made this bag in 1976 or I can't remember.
> 
> 
> Well, Elaine...I found it! I was serious, I never get rid of my bags!
> Here's what a 39 y/o Willis bag looks like...not too bad, constantly used for work for 10 years.
> Oh...the stories this bag could tell!!!



OMG! If that bag could talk she would probably have a lot of blackmail material. 
She still looks great.

I found this link that gives the style name by serial number if it has one.
http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/04/guide-to-dates-of-vintage-coach-bags.html


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Izzy got me going with her new Emmanual Hare bag charm on her MJ bag.
> I'm going to wear my Buster on my peony Prada...I needed a silver bag charm to go with the PHW!
> Might wear this bag, now...I think it looks cute!



Now there is a combination to brighten your day!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> What a hoot, Flora! I don't think they made this bag in 1976 or I can't remember.
> 
> 
> Well, Elaine...I found it! I was serious, I never get rid of my bags!
> Here's what a 39 y/o Willis bag looks like...not too bad, constantly used for work for 10 years.
> Oh...the stories this bag could tell!!!





skyqueen said:


> Izzy got me going with her new Emmanual Hare bag charm on her MJ bag.
> I'm going to wear my Buster on my peony Prada...I needed a silver bag charm to go with the PHW!
> Might wear this bag, now...I think it looks cute!



I love this bag. It looks so beautiful in this color and looks functional too. Is it heavy? Do you have in mod pics?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Izzy got me going with her new Emmanual Hare bag charm on her MJ bag.
> I'm going to wear my Buster on my peony Prada...I needed a silver bag charm to go with the PHW!
> Might wear this bag, now...I think it looks cute!



Love the red bag Sky! Buster looks fab on it! The big guy is fast becoming my muse! Someone I know made fun (with kindness)  of him but she called today and said I couldn't get that little guy out of my head so I called to order one and they are sold out!! She's on the waiting list.


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> OMG! If that bag could talk she would probably have a lot of blackmail material.
> She still looks great.
> 
> I found this link that gives the style name by serial number if it has one.
> http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/04/guide-to-dates-of-vintage-coach-bags.html


Wow...very interesting, Flora!
I made a mistake. I must have been using this bag in 2001...look what I found in the little front pocket. My God...a blast from the past! LOL!
I know I didn't use it the last 10 years...just used my tote.


----------



## Florasun

apologies in advance. :shame:  I was trying my new bag with different scarves and liked this combo...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Love the red bag Sky! Buster looks fab on it! The big guy is fast becoming my muse! Someone I know made fun (with kindness)  of him but she called today and said I couldn't get that little guy out of my head so I called to order one and they are sold out!! She's on the waiting list.


I know...Buster is a big hit! So damn cute!
The bag is actually a watermelon color...more pink/salmon. I have a Hermes scarf that goes pretty good with it. I'm going to make myself wear them this summer!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> I was so touched by this post. Your love for Jubal shines through, even though he chewed his way through your life! I think there is a special place in heaven for people who rescue animals, and you earned it double, LOL!



I am also touched as well. Our animals are part of who we are and our families. My last Boston before these two destroyed more than any dog I have ever had. He was a wild thing and I was the only family member who could do a thing with him. We were a bonded pair.  One night I had dinner guests and decided to put the food on the table.  When we walked in there he was in the middle of the table with his mouth in the creamed potatoes just going at it. He raised his head and looked at me with potatoes all over his paws and little face having no idea what he had done. I swear he was smiling.  I picked him up, cleaned him, crated him which I should have done to begin with, and ordered pizza.  I miss him to this day because he was so special to me. One of those people has never eaten my food since. I think that is so funny!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Wow...very interesting, Flora!
> I made a mistake. I must have been using this bag in 2001...look what I found in the little front pocket. My God...a blast from the past! LOL!
> I know I didn't use it the last 10 years...just used my tote.



LOL! That cracks me up! I just found a shopping list from 2003 and a dollar in change in the bags I dug out.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> apologies in advance. :shame:  I was trying my new bag with different scarves and liked this combo...
> View attachment 2901919



This bag is absolutely gorgeous as is the scarf. It is beautiful!!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> apologies in advance. :shame:  I was trying my new bag with different scarves and liked this combo...
> View attachment 2901919


Are you kidding? I could look at this bag all day!
Lovely combo...................


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I know...Buster is a big hit! So damn cute!
> The bag is actually a watermelon color...more pink/salmon. I have a Hermes scarf that goes pretty good with it. I'm going to make myself wear them this summer!!!


 Well, what ever color it is it is a ME bag. I love it! If it is toward a salmon color I would love it even more.


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> I am also touched as well. Our animals are part of who we are and our families. My last Boston before these two destroyed more than any dog I have ever had. He was a wild thing and I was the only family member who could do a thing with him. We were a bonded pair.  One night I had dinner guests and decided to put the food on the table.  When we walked in there he was in the middle of the table with his mouth in the creamed potatoes just going at it. He raised his head and looked at me with potatoes all over his paws and little face having no idea what he had done. I swear he was smiling.  I picked him up, cleaned him, crated him which I should have done to begin with, and ordered pizza.  I miss him to this day because he was so special to me. One of those people has never eaten my food since. I think that is so funny!



Oh Izzy, that story is so cute! Sometimes it is the little guys with the most mischief that need the most love, and not everybody is willing to put up with them. He was blessed that you were his owner. How I would have loved to see him with a face full of mashed potatoes, LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> LOL! That cracks me up! I just found a shopping list from 2003 and a dollar in change in the bags I dug out.


I know...I'm going to go through my vintage Chanel bags, now! LOL!
I remember now...I stopped using the Willis after 9/11. Security was so tight it became too much to carry a suitcase, tote AND bag. TSA were checking everything, even for crewmembers. Funny how you block out sad memories!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only hoarder, dear Flora! LOL!



Those bags are nice and all you need to do is clean them with the cleaner and polish. They will look new. The honest truth is you can sell them  easily. Of all the many bags I have sold in the last 3 years my Coach bags sold for the highest % of their original cost with exception of Balenciaga and my mother's Birkin. None were the C bags because I would not buy those. Mine were made in Italy and the US. The bags I continued to buy from Coach before Stuart Vevers was the creative director were their Special Edition bags and they were high quality bags. They were never in the retail stores with the exception of one fabulous brown leather. My daughter has it now and loves it. It still looks new.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> You just purchased a bag from a wonderful period in Coach history. The bag, as you probably know, will be made in the US, leather lined, which means to retain its shape it also probably has sturdy cloth between the lining. Congratulations on your purchase!&#9786;&#65039;


Thank you so much, Izzy! I'm really excited about this purchase. I owned a Coach bag when I was in high school, but somehow it vanished during one of my many moves. I'm so excited to see this one! The seller has already shipped it... great service.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to see it when you get it!


I promise to post a model pic, *Trudysmom*! Though I can't compete with your beautiful photos.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Adorable. Congrats Elaine.



Thank you, *meg*! I've lost track... is today your Big Shopping Day, or was it yesterday? Can't wait to see pictures of your "prizes"!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Congrats Elaine, great color


Thank you *cilifene*! I was looking for an olive green bag last fall, but I didn't find anything I liked. Now I know why... this vintage Coach bag was waiting for me!


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> You're going to love your Willis, Elaine. And that green...perfect! I have a Willis I bought on EvilBay years ago and it's one of my favorite bags. It doesn't hold a lot, but just enough for shopping and errands, and it looks great slipped over a little winter wool peacoat.
> 
> One of the problems I have with mine is that the latch keeps opening as I'm walking along and then the bag flaps open. *The old Coach bags come with that great Coach life-time warranty, and even if you buy it on ebay it still applies. You can call Coach, give them the serial number, and they will send you a new brass latch for the bag--for free, no shipping fees.* And it's very easy to install. At least this was still the case a few years back. Although I ended up keeping the old latch on my Willis because I love the brass patina.
> 
> You will have to show us modeling shots when the Willis arrives!
> 
> *Trudysmom*, I loooooove your updated Willlis! And the bike....oh my! Reminds me of spring when I was a little girl and I was always so excited to get the bike out of the garage.
> 
> Bag insults....grrrrrrrr. They've always struck me as nastily sexist. Men are never insulted when they spend ginormous sums on guns and trucks and all the other things men spend money on. So why do we get grief for buying a purse? A purse is relatively cheap. A purse never hurt anyone. A purse is nothing but pretty and it can make one very happy.
> 
> Well, off the soapbox. This old broad feminist just had her post-menopause physical today and she is not in a good mood. *Maybe I should buy another purse...*
> 
> 
> Love you guys!



Thank you so much for this helpful information, *BPS*! According to the seller, this bag has never been used, so I'm hoping that the latch will not be a problem. But it's good to know that replacing the latch is an option. 

One of the things that sold me on this bag was the brass hardware. I think it goes so beautifully with the olive green leather. And I'm hoping that the color will go nicely with all the black I wear (former New Yorker... what can I say?).

Post-menopausal physical? *Definitely* time to buy a new purse!:giggles: *enable*


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> View attachment 2901757


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> I just went to EvilBay and bought myself a vintage Willis... and it's all YOUR fault, *trudysmom*!
> 
> It should be here in a week. I don't own a bag (from any designer) in this color, so I'm super excited. Also, it will only be my second Coach, and my one & only Willis. Yay!


Elaine I am green with envy! LOL! On my ipad the bag looked black but now that I can see a better photo I realize it is green. It's lovely - I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much for this helpful information, *BPS*! According to the seller, this bag has never been used, so I'm hoping that the latch will not be a problem. But it's good to know that replacing the latch is an option.
> 
> One of the things that sold me on this bag was the brass hardware. I think it goes so beautifully with the olive green leather. And I'm hoping that the color will go nicely with all the black I wear (former New Yorker... what can I say?).
> 
> Post-menopausal physical? *Definitely* time to buy a new purse!:giggles: *enable*


Elaine - black and green pair beautifully as you can see here. Buy this scarf and be my twin.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have ruined more than a few bags by sitting them on the floor of offices and restaurants. When last in London, I bought a bag hook that was outstanding. Two weeks ago I left a restaurant with my bag hook hanging on the table and that was that. I couldn't remember the name of the shop but with a horribly poor description one of the lovely Mulberry chat ladies told me who it was. *I ordered this today in navy and look forward to its arrival. *
> 
> http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/products/aspinal-handbag-hook-in-metallic-pink-nappa?currency=USD
> 
> I have also ordered a couple on inexpensive ones from Amazon so I'll see how good they are.
> 
> To add to my woes of losing things two weeks ago I left my car door unlocked accidentally when grocery shopping. *Some dear soul stole my one week old prescription glasses that cost over $600.00.* I think you all get the drift of why I am on a ban for purchasing bags this year. Too much to replace.



It's a beautiful purse hook, *Izzy*! It looks very sturdy and well-made.

How awful that someone stole your prescription glasses. See, this is one of those things that I "just don't get" about the world. Why would someone steal a pair of *prescription* glasses? What's the likelihood that those glasses will be useful to anyone but you? Of course, I'm sure the frames are lovely, but much of the expense of prescription glasses is in the glasses themselves, not the frame.

Ugh! When we hear about things like this, The Hubster likes to say "I understand dogs... but I don't understand people. A dog would *never* do something like that." And he's right!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I know how a can of tuna sounds like.....


Oh, how adorable, *cilifene*! Just _look_ at that _face_!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Just took a photo of my remaining Coach bags. Goodness, they look like they could use some TLC. All of the tan ones, and the brown one were made in USA. The drawstring was made in Turkey and the black one was made in China; it was my last leather bag bought from Coach. I bought a couple more after that but ended up giving them away. That's when they started making a lot of bags with the logo canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2901859


Wow, *florasun*, I am impressed! That's a fabulous collection. Is the British Tan one, 3rd from the left, a Willis?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> What a hoot, Flora! I don't think they made this bag in 1976 or I can't remember.
> 
> 
> Well, Elaine...I found it! I was serious, I never get rid of my bags!
> *Here's what a 39 y/o Willis bag looks like*...not too bad, constantly used for work for 10 years.
> Oh...the stories this bag could tell!!!



It looks wonderful, *skyqueen*! And what a coincidence... you and your Willis bag are the same age! 
(And, may I add, you've both aged *beautifully*.)


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Izzy got me going with her new Emmanual Hare bag charm on her MJ bag.
> I'm going to wear my Buster on my peony Prada...I needed a silver bag charm to go with the PHW!
> Might wear this bag, now...I think it looks cute!


It's darling, *skyqueen*! I'm not familiar with that Prada bag. Is it new? I thought all Prada bags were structured, but this has more of a Balenciaga "droop." I love it! And, of course, I'm a complete sucker for the color.


----------



## ElainePG

florasun said:


> i was so touched by this post. Your love for jubal shines through, even though he chewed his way through your life! I think there is a special place in heaven for people who rescue animals, and you earned it double, lol!


+1


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> OMG! If that bag could talk she would probably have a lot of blackmail material.
> She still looks great.
> 
> I found this link that gives the style name by serial number if it has one.
> http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/04/guide-to-dates-of-vintage-coach-bags.html


That's a very useful link, *florasun*... thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> apologies in advance. :shame:  I was trying my new bag with different scarves and liked this combo...
> View attachment 2901919


WOW! Is that the Phoenix scarf in the background? (Sorry... I can't exactly remember its name.) The neutral colorway is *perfect* with your new bag. So sophisticated!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I am also touched as well. Our animals are part of who we are and our families. My last Boston before these two destroyed more than any dog I have ever had. He was a wild thing and I was the only family member who could do a thing with him. We were a bonded pair.  One night I had dinner guests and decided to put the food on the table.  When we walked in there he was in the middle of the table with his mouth in the creamed potatoes just going at it. He raised his head and looked at me with potatoes all over his paws and little face having no idea what he had done. I swear he was smiling.  I picked him up, cleaned him, crated him which I should have done to begin with, and ordered pizza.  I miss him to this day because he was so special to me. *One of those people has never eaten my food since.* I think that is so funny!



That is a _priceless_ story, *Izzy*... especially the punchline! You told it so well, too... I can just imagine the little guy with creamed potatoes all over his little face... especially that precious BT face!

I think ordering pizza was a great fallback position. See? You're a perfect Southern lady!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Those bags are nice and all you need to do is clean them with the cleaner and polish. They will look new. The honest truth is you can sell them  easily. Of all the many bags I have sold in the last 3 years my Coach bags sold for the highest % of their original cost with exception of Balenciaga and my mother's Birkin. None were the C bags because I would not buy those. Mine were made in Italy and the US. The bags I continued to buy from Coach before Stuart Vevers was the creative director were their Special Edition bags and they were high quality bags. They were never in the retail stores with the exception of one fabulous brown leather. My daughter has it now and loves it. It still looks new.


What cleaner & polish do you use for vintage Coach bags, Izzy? I was thinking of using my Colonil gel, and then the Colonil Waterstop Spray, which is what I use on my Mulberry bags. Any other thoughts? The seller says she has never used the bag, so it may not need cleaning, but I'm guessing the leather has dried out so it will need conditioning and then waterproofing.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Elaine I am green with envy! LOL! On my ipad the bag looked black but now that I can see a better photo I realize it is green. It's lovely - I can't wait to see it.



I'm counting the days, LOL!



Florasun said:


> Elaine - black and green pair beautifully as you can see here. Buy this scarf and be my twin.
> View attachment 2902415



Wow, *Florasun*... it's positively bewitching! Is it in the SS/15 line? What's it called? You're right... it would go perfectly with the new bag!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> What cleaner & polish do you use for vintage Coach bags, Izzy? I was thinking of using my Colonil gel, and then the Colonil Waterstop Spray, which is what I use on my Mulberry bags. Any other thoughts? The seller says she has never used the bag, so it may not need cleaning, but I'm guessing the leather has dried out so it will need conditioning and then waterproofing.



Elaine, do you remember the bag I kept from my mother that is a navy blue Coach? It's a wonderful bag and it hadn't been carried in 20+ years so it was dirty from sitting in a closet. Well, let's say dusty with scuff marks. I used the Coach cleaner and replenishing lotion. It worked beautifully. However, I can't imagine the colonil won't work but try it on a small place not noticeable first.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'm counting the days, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, *Florasun*... it's positively bewitching! Is it in the SS/15 line? What's it called? You're right... it would go perfectly with the new bag!



You girls are just killing me with these awesome scarfs!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It's a beautiful purse hook, *Izzy*! It looks very sturdy and well-made.
> 
> How awful that someone stole your prescription glasses. See, this is one of those things that I "just don't get" about the world. Why would someone steal a pair of *prescription* glasses? What's the likelihood that those glasses will be useful to anyone but you? Of course, I'm sure the frames are lovely, but much of the expense of prescription glasses is in the glasses themselves, not the frame.
> 
> Ugh! When we hear about things like this, The Hubster likes to say "I understand dogs... but I don't understand people. A dog would *never* do something like that." And he's right!



According to the people at the optical shop, prescription glasses  are stolen for the frames and usually sold at flea markets and that type of thing with the lens popped out. Someone probably has some nice but plain Versace frames.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, do you remember the bag I kept from my mother that is a navy blue Coach? It's a wonderful bag and it hadn't been carried in 20+ years so it was dirty from sitting in a closet. Well, let's say dusty with scuff marks. I used the Coach cleaner and replenishing lotion. It worked beautifully. *However, I can't imagine the colonil won't work but try it on a small place not noticeable first.*



I'll do that, since I already own the Colonil... but I'll follow your advice and try it in a hidden spot first. Thanks!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Wow, *florasun*, I am impressed! That's a fabulous collection. Is the British Tan one, 3rd from the left, a Willis?


Thank you, *Elaine*!  The second British Tan one is a Willis, but I am not sure what the third one is. I will use the list I found and look up the name.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> I'm counting the days, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, *Florasun*... it's positively bewitching! Is it in the SS/15 line? What's it called? You're right... it would go perfectly with the new bag!


*Elaine*, it is called Petit Duc from F/W 2013. It is still available on the Hermes website. 
Here is a trick my SA taught me. If you look on the scarf tag, there is a 4-digit number above the bar code. It is the yr/mo the scarf design came out.


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> You girls are just killing me with these awesome scarfs!


Thanks, *Izzy*!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> *Elaine*, it is called Petit Duc from F/W 2013. *It is still available on the Hermes website.*
> Here is a trick my SA taught me. If you look on the scarf tag, there is a 4-digit number above the bar code. It is the yr/mo the scarf design came out.



(Sigh.) Yes. I found it. Now I'm pondering it.

Why, why, WHY did Hermès have to raise their prices?????? WHY?


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Thank you, *Elaine*!  *The second British Tan one is a Willis*, but I am not sure what the third one is. I will use the list I found and look up the name.



That was the one I meant. Third bag from the left, but *second* British Tan bag. So will that make us bag twins?


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> apologies in advance. :shame:  I was trying my new bag with different scarves and liked this combo...
> View attachment 2901919



Jaw dropping gorgeous......



skyqueen said:


> Are you kidding? I could look at this bag all day!
> Lovely combo...................



+1


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I am also touched as well. Our animals are part of who we are and our families. My last Boston before these two destroyed more than any dog I have ever had. He was a wild thing and I was the only family member who could do a thing with him. We were a bonded pair.  One night I had dinner guests and decided to put the food on the table.  When we walked in there he was in the middle of the table with his mouth in the creamed potatoes just going at it. He raised his head and looked at me with potatoes all over his paws and little face having no idea what he had done. I swear he was smiling.  I picked him up, cleaned him, crated him which I should have done to begin with, and ordered pizza.  I miss him to this day because he was so special to me. One of those people has never eaten my food since. I think that is so funny!


LOL! Those damn BTs are so cute...can't be mad for very long!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much for this helpful information, *BPS*! According to the seller, this bag has never been used, so I'm hoping that the latch will not be a problem. But it's good to know that replacing the latch is an option.
> 
> One of the things that sold me on this bag was the brass hardware. I think it goes so beautifully with the olive green leather. And I'm hoping that the color will go nicely with all the black I wear (former New Yorker... what can I say?).
> 
> Post-menopausal physical? *Definitely* time to buy a new purse!:giggles: *enable*


BigBagSue is right, I forgot. 
P had a Coach briefcase, late 1990s...because of all his traveling it was a mess. Loose stitching, worn leather, problems with the clasp and shoulder rings. We sent it to Coach and they refurbished the leather and replaced most of the hardware. Came back looking like new. He still has it. I think we went right to a Coach store and they sent it out.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I love this bag. It looks so beautiful in this color and looks functional too. Is it heavy? Do you have in mod pics?


No modeling pics, Meg...I haven't worn this bag in years. It's a tote/shoulder and Prada still makes the same style. I think the color is peony or hibiscus.
I'm not a good judge of what's heavy and what's not...doesn't seem that heavy to me.


----------



## luvprada

Izzy48 said:


> I have ruined more than a few bags by sitting them on the floor of offices and restaurants. When last in London, I bought a bag hook that was outstanding. Two weeks ago I left a restaurant with my bag hook hanging on the table and that was that. I couldn't remember the name of the shop but with a horribly poor description one of the lovely Mulberry chat ladies told me who it was. I ordered this today in navy and look forward to its arrival.
> 
> http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/products/aspinal-handbag-hook-in-metallic-pink-nappa?currency=USD
> 
> I have also ordered a couple on inexpensive ones from Amazon so I'll see how good they are.
> 
> To add to my woes of losing things two weeks ago I left my car door unlocked accidentally when grocery shopping. Some dear soul stole my one week old prescription glasses that cost over $600.00. I think you all get the drift of why I am on a ban for purchasing bags this year. Too much to replace.



I have a couple of purse hooks like the ones in the photo and am not crazy about them. A few years ago I found http://www.clipa.us/cgi-bin/clipa?display=home hooks.

It is a great hook as it can be hung on many things  besides a table.

I saw a photo where it was hung over a restroom door that didn't have a hook for purses.

 My MIL saw the first one I bought first time I wore it so I gave to her and bought another one. I just looked at their site and they are also sold now on Amazon. Prices are good especially for the ones without fancy stones.


----------



## luvprada

Moonfancy said:


> *I can't resist that face, and it's not even my cat!  I forgive my animals for everything because they are innocent and don't know the difference between a Walmart bag and a $$$$ bag.  I had a cat once - Jubal - who chewed up everything.  His favorite thing to chew was my bras.  He ate the hooks off the back of them.  I think I went braless for about a year.  Jubal has gone to heaven now, and I always feel kind of sad when I see how whole my bras are.  Jubal also chewed the shoelaces off every shoe that had the laces.  I started buying slip-on shoes from then on.  Gosh, now that I think of it Jubal also chewed up photographs, barrettes, beads decorating lamps, lace edging on pillowcases, my makeup brushes, and sponges.  He even chewed up every shower curtain I had.  He was a terrible cat, but I loved the spit out of him no matter what he destroyed.  I went to the animal shelter to get my daughter a kitten.  That's when I saw Jubal.  There was a red sticker on his cage.  I asked the shelter man about the red sticker, and he said Jubal was going to be put to sleep that very day because Jubal had an upper respiratory infection and the shelter didn't have the time or the money to spend on any sick ainimal there.  He also said the shelter needed more room for more unwanted animals, and Jubal had already been there for 72 hours.  I got so sad.  So I adopted my daughter's kitten and Jubal too, even though I already had two cats at home.  The vet cured Jubal with one injection of antibiotic.  Jubal chewed at the button on the vet's shirt.  That was only the beginning of years of Jubal's Pleasurable Chewing Activities.*



He sounds like he was very lucky and very loved.

33 year's ago  (can't believe it's that long ago ), my ex and I adopted a terrier mix from a shelter. It was her last day on death row. It was a $5 donation. She was a wonderful, sweet, gentle dog who lived a long life and bonded quickly with our other dog.

When we divorced Lady stayed with ex as Shadow  (our doxie sheltie mix) was super bonded to ex and Lady and Shadow were bonded. 

3 years after divorce ex called  (amicable split). Shadow had cancer. I adored Shadow as I was the one who brought him home (long story ) and was devastated. His current wife     ( who I introduced him to ) another long story, let me visit Shadow multiple times his last few months.  When he passed I had Lady stay with me as they had a vacation planned the following month and I didn't want her boarded without Shadow plus I had 2 dogs she already knew.

We never knew how old she was but we guessed she lived to about 14 or 15.

The person who dumped her at the shelter put 'moving' as their reason for dumping Lady.
Sometimes I hate people.


----------



## luvprada

Cilifene said:


> I know how a can of tuna sounds like.....



Love this!


----------



## luvprada

florasun said:


> lol!
> Like me when someone says "handbag"...



+ 1


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Izzy got me going with her new Emmanual Hare bag charm on her MJ bag.
> I'm going to wear my Buster on my peony Prada...I needed a silver bag charm to go with the PHW!
> Might wear this bag, now...I think it looks cute!



Love the color of your bag enjoy


----------



## luvprada

Bigpursesue menopause is not a happy thing. Started mine at 39 with an idiot doctor who said it couldn't possibly start that early. In my 40s and early 50's took estrogen on and off for symptoms. Found out I had breast cancer at 54.
No breast cancer in family, no breast cancer gene. No for sure link to estrogen.

Last year went back on estrogen  (a type approved by oncologist) which is safer than pills or patch as it doesn't hit the bloodstream the same way.  Estrogen helps some menopause symptoms but not all. It's hell getting old 
But any reason including menopause is a good reason to buy a bag!


----------



## luvprada

Florasun said:


> apologies in advance. :shame:  I was trying my new bag with different scarves and liked this combo...
> View attachment 2901919



I am on the way to your house to borrow. It's just 6am now so I can bring coffee if that talks you into letting me borrow the bag. 
OK I know I can't borrow so can  you please  bring to our next TPF lunch so I  can  stare at it


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> He sounds like he was very lucky and very loved.
> 
> 33 year's ago  (can't believe it's that long ago ), my ex and I adopted a terrier mix from a shelter. It was her last day on death row. It was a $5 donation. She was a wonderful, sweet, gentle dog who lived a long life and bonded quickly with our other dog.
> 
> When we divorced Lady stayed with ex as Shadow  (our doxie sheltie mix) was super bonded to ex and Lady and Shadow were bonded.
> 
> 3 years after divorce ex called  (amicable split). Shadow had cancer. I adored Shadow as I was the one who brought him home (long story ) and was devastated. His current wife     ( who I introduced him to ) another long story, let me visit Shadow multiple times his last few months.  When he passed I had Lady stay with me as they had a vacation planned the following month and I didn't want her boarded without Shadow plus I had 2 dogs she already knew.
> 
> We never knew how old she was but we guessed she lived to about 14 or 15.
> 
> The person who dumped her at the shelter put 'moving' as their reason for dumping Lady.
> *Sometimes I hate people*.



 +1
That's like dropping your child off at an orphanage because they suddenly became inconvenient.
I love animals and I think as a society we are dysfunctional in the way we deal with them. I hate veering too far into the subject, though, because I feel hypocritical for eating meat and enjoying my leather purses. I have on occasion considered becoming a vegetarian, but haven't ever thought about giving up my handbags.
LuvP, one day we are going to have to have a glass of wine together while you tell me your story. Sounds like it might take the whole bottle!


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> Bigpursesue menopause is not a happy thing. Started mine at 39 with an idiot doctor who said it couldn't possibly start that early. In my 40s and early 50's took estrogen on and off for symptoms. Found out I had breast cancer at 54.
> No breast cancer in family, no breast cancer gene. No for sure link to estrogen.
> 
> Last year went back on estrogen  (a type approved by oncologist) which is safer than pills or patch as it doesn't hit the bloodstream the same way.  Estrogen helps some menopause symptoms but not all. It's hell getting old
> But any reason including menopause is a good reason to buy a bag!



That's scary. Because of your story I did a self check, something I am really lax about.

I can't play the menopause card too much more, I'm afraid. I've already blamed my recent handbag and scarf purchases on hormones and work stress.
My friend D had a difficult time with her menopause. She recounts that one day she had a major blowup with her husband, followed by tears and an anguished prediction that he was going to leave her for a younger woman. He looked at her incredulously and said "What!? And go through this again?"


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> I am on the way to your house to borrow. It's just 6am now so I can bring coffee if that talks you into letting me borrow the bag.
> OK I know I can't borrow so can  you please  bring to our next TPF lunch so I  can  stare at it


----------



## luvprada

I think once menopause starts you are considered menopausal and it never leaves


----------



## luvprada

Florasun said:


>



Looks like you are awake also will be sending an email your way soon!


----------



## luvprada

Florasun said:


> That's scary. Because of your story I did a self check, something I am really lax about.
> 
> I can't play the menopause card too much more, I'm afraid. I've already blamed my recent handbag and scarf purchases on hormones and work stress.
> My friend D had a difficult time with her menopause. She recounts that one day she had a major blowup with her husband, followed by tears and an anguished prediction that he was going to leave her for a younger woman. He looked at her incredulously and said "What!? And go through this again?"



Thanksgiving 2011 mammogram. Heard it's good, see you next year. Mid December 2011 felt a lump but thought I was losing my mind as I just had a mamogram. January 2012 it seemed bigger. I  didn't self check either. I noticed it when I was laying on my side as something felt uncomfortable. Went to doc 1/13/12. After a series of biopsies over the next week, I was told on 1/30/12 I had breast cancer (by phone call - real nice).

I transferred to a hospital specializing in cancer. Saw the  mamogram from Thanksgiving and the one taken 6 weeks later. Huge difference.  The cancer had been growing a couple of years but the fibroids hide it.  If I hadn't felt uncomfortable laying on my side it wouldn't have been found so early. Learned self check is important and that I was really lucky it was caught so early


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> He sounds like he was very lucky and very loved.
> 
> 33 year's ago  (can't believe it's that long ago ), my ex and I adopted a terrier mix from a shelter. It was her last day on death row. It was a $5 donation. She was a wonderful, sweet, gentle dog who lived a long life and bonded quickly with our other dog.
> 
> When we divorced Lady stayed with ex as Shadow  (our doxie sheltie mix) was super bonded to ex and Lady and Shadow were bonded.
> 
> 3 years after divorce ex called  (amicable split). Shadow had cancer. I adored Shadow as I was the one who brought him home (long story ) and was devastated. His current wife     ( who I introduced him to ) another long story, let me visit Shadow multiple times his last few months.  When he passed I had Lady stay with me as they had a vacation planned the following month and I didn't want her boarded without Shadow plus I had 2 dogs she already knew.
> 
> We never knew how old she was but we guessed she lived to about 14 or 15.
> 
> The person who dumped her at the shelter put 'moving' as their reason for dumping Lady.
> Sometimes I hate people.


Great story, Luv! 
I agree...the older I get and the terrible stories I hear about child/animal abuse the more I hate (some) people!
BTW, every time I see your Munchkin avatar...it makes me smile! Cutie-Patootie!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> My friend D had a difficult time with her menopause. She recounts that one day she had a major blowup with her husband, followed by tears and an anguished prediction that he was going to leave her for a younger woman. He looked at her incredulously and said "What!? And go through this again?"


LOL! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Thanksgiving 2011 mammogram. Heard it's good, see you next year. Mid December 2011 felt a lump but thought I was losing my mind as I just had a mamogram. January 2012 it seemed bigger. I  didn't self check either. I noticed it when I was laying on my side as something felt uncomfortable. Went to doc 1/13/12. After a series of biopsies over the next week, I was told on 1/30/12 I had breast cancer (by phone call - real nice).
> 
> I transferred to a hospital specializing in cancer. Saw the  mamogram from Thanksgiving and the one taken 6 weeks later. Huge difference.  The cancer had been growing a couple of years but the fibroids hide it.  If I hadn't felt uncomfortable laying on my side it wouldn't have been found so early. Learned self check is important and that I was really lucky it was caught so early


OMG, Luv...scary!


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Great story, Luv!
> I agree...the older I get and the terrible stories I hear about child/animal abuse the more I hate (some) people!
> BTW, every time I see your Munchkin avatar...it makes me smile! Cutie-Patootie!



My husband calls him Munch- butt cause he is spoiled.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Thanks for the laugh!



+1 



skyqueen said:


> OMG, Luv...scary!



+1


----------



## Cilifene

Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag. 
Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes... 
LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.


----------



## Juliemvis

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.




You look amazing , I feel frumpy compared to you x &#128516;


----------



## Trudysmom

Juliemvis said:


> You look amazing , I feel frumpy compared to you x &#128516;


Great outfit and bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

I have been wanting to take a photo of my new Dooney near the pansies outside. They are a pretty periwinkle color. Well, it is nice and cloudy today, good day for photography, so my hubby took a bunch of photos. I don't feel good so he was so sweet to do it for me.


----------



## djfmn

I love the bag especially the color and I love the pansies. Really envious of the green grass and flowers. I look out the window and all I can see is snow and more snow and more snow and a forecast of minus 11 actual temp tomorrow!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> That's scary. Because of your story I did a self check, something I am really lax about.
> 
> I can't play the menopause card too much more, I'm afraid. I've already blamed my recent handbag and scarf purchases on hormones and work stress.
> My friend D had a difficult time with her menopause. She recounts that one day she had a major blowup with her husband, followed by tears and an anguished prediction that he was going to leave her for a younger woman. *He looked at her incredulously and said "What!? And go through this again?"*



Bada-bing! Great punchline, *florasun*... I can just imagine The Hubster saying the same thing!


----------



## Cilifene

Juliemvis said:


> You look amazing , I feel frumpy compared to you x &#128516;





Trudysmom said:


> Great outfit and bag!



Thanks Juliemvis and Trudysmom.......


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I have been wanting to take a photo of my new Dooney near the pansies outside. They are a pretty periwinkle color. Well, it is nice and cloudy today, good day for photography, so my hubby took a bunch of photos. I don't feel good so he was so sweet to do it for me.



Nice picture.......


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Thanksgiving 2011 mammogram. Heard it's good, see you next year. Mid December 2011 felt a lump but thought I was losing my mind as I just had a mamogram. January 2012 it seemed bigger. I  didn't self check either. I noticed it when I was laying on my side as something felt uncomfortable. Went to doc 1/13/12. After a series of biopsies over the next week, I was told on 1/30/12 I had breast cancer (by phone call - real nice).
> 
> I transferred to a hospital specializing in cancer. Saw the  mamogram from Thanksgiving and the one taken 6 weeks later. Huge difference.  The cancer had been growing a couple of years but the fibroids hide it.  If I hadn't felt uncomfortable laying on my side it wouldn't have been found so early. Learned self check is important and that I was really lucky it was caught so early


Super scary, *luv*. And how terrible that they gave you the news over the phone. My surgeon told us that we had to come into his office, whether the lumpectomy results were positive or negative... he said he always gives the results face-to-face. We were pretty sure the news was bad (it was) but it made a big difference being in his office, and he spent a fair amount of time with us, answering questions. Which is pretty impressive, for a surgeon!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.


You look as though you're ready to jump on a motorcycle and zoom off to have adventures, *cilifene*!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I have been wanting to take a photo of my new Dooney near the pansies outside. They are a pretty periwinkle color. Well, it is nice and cloudy today, good day for photography, so my hubby took a bunch of photos. I don't feel good so he was so sweet to do it for me.


It looks exceptional with the pansies in the background. Sorry you're not feeling well, though. I hope it's nothing serious?


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> I love the bag especially the color and I love the pansies. Really envious of the green grass and flowers. I look out the window and all I can see is snow and more snow and more snow and a forecast of minus 11 actual temp tomorrow!!!


Brrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun's gorgeous photo of her new H bag & scarf inspired me to post this photo this morning.

It's my new-to-me _Luna Park_ H scarf, matched to the bag in my avatar (Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). _Luna Park_ is a jacquard from 1993. I had to wash it when it arrived, because there was a small stain on it, but the stain came out and it looks brand new. Even better than brand new, actually, since it has that lovely soft drape of old silk.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You look as though you're ready to jump on a motorcycle and zoom off to have adventures, *cilifene*!



LOL, ...I had a lovely time at a nieces 16 years Birthday


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Florasun's gorgeous photo of her new H bag & scarf inspired me to post this photo this morning.
> 
> It's my new-to-me _Luna Park_ H scarf, matched to the bag in my avatar (Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). _Luna Park_ is a jacquard from 1993. I had to wash it when it arrived, because there was a small stain on it, but the stain came out and it looks brand new. Even better than brand new, actually, since it has that lovely soft drape of old silk.



Beautiful......


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.


You look amazing! I'm jealous!


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> I have been wanting to take a photo of my new Dooney near the pansies outside. They are a pretty periwinkle color. Well, it is nice and cloudy today, good day for photography, so my hubby took a bunch of photos. I don't feel good so he was so sweet to do it for me.



This is so pretty! Making me long for spring...


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Florasun's gorgeous photo of her new H bag & scarf inspired me to post this photo this morning.
> 
> It's my new-to-me _Luna Park_ H scarf, matched to the bag in my avatar (Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). _Luna Park_ is a jacquard from 1993. I had to wash it when it arrived, because there was a small stain on it, but the stain came out and it looks brand new. Even better than brand new, actually, since it has that lovely soft drape of old silk.


How beautiful! Great photo!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Florasun's gorgeous photo of her new H bag & scarf inspired me to post this photo this morning.
> 
> It's my new-to-me _Luna Park_ H scarf, matched to the bag in my avatar (Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). _Luna Park_ is a jacquard from 1993. I had to wash it when it arrived, because there was a small stain on it, but the stain came out and it looks brand new. Even better than brand new, actually, since it has that lovely soft drape of old silk.



wow that is a bright pop of color! perks me right up, just like a vitamin. 
You are brave to wash your scarves.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I have been wanting to take a photo of my new Dooney near the pansies outside. They are a pretty periwinkle color. Well, it is nice and cloudy today, good day for photography, so my hubby took a bunch of photos. I don't feel good so he was so sweet to do it for me.



Beautiful picture, love the bag as well. Snow and ice here!!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> What a hoot, Flora! I don't think they made this bag in 1976 or I can't remember.
> 
> 
> Well, Elaine...I found it! I was serious, I never get rid of my bags!
> Here's what a 39 y/o Willis bag looks like...not too bad, constantly used for work for 10 years.
> Oh...the stories this bag could tell!!!



That is in  remarkable shape. Amazing the quality of their older bags.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun, when you posted the coach site I went there looking for clues for the Coach bag I kept that had been my mother's bag. I can't find anything on it. The number seems to proceed their information so can you advise how to find any more information. 

The number is:0392 224

Pictures:







The bag is a navy leather lined in leather made in the US. Two slip pockets and one large zip pocket inside. 

If anyone can help, I will appreciate it.


----------



## Florasun

Izzy I am no Coach expert. I just happened upon that site by accident.
How old is your Mom's bag? From the serial number it seems old, but it looks like something you could still wear today. Maybe you could send an email to Coach?

I also ran across this article about the Coach museum (who knew?), in case you are interested. Maybe someone there can help identify your bag.
http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2012/09/exclusive-a-tour-of-the-coach

more about Coach serial numbers
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html




Izzy48 said:


> Florasun, when you posted the coach site I went there looking for clues for the Coach bag I kept that had been my mother's bag. I can't find anything on it. The number seems to proceed their information so can you advise how to find any more information.
> 
> The number is:0392 224
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 2903293
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903294
> 
> 
> The bag is a navy leather lined in leather made in the US. Two slip pockets and one large zip pocket inside.
> 
> If anyone can help, I will appreciate it.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Izzy I am no Coach expert. I just happened upon that site by accident.
> How old is your Mom's bag? From the serial number it seems old, but it looks like something you could still wear today. Maybe you could send an email to Coach?
> 
> I also ran across this article about the Coach museum (who knew?), in case you are interested. Maybe someone there can help identify your bag.
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2012/09/exclusive-a-tour-of-the-coach
> 
> more about Coach serial numbers
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html



I knew you weren't an expert on Coach as we don't have many we carry but you had found more than I have. I did go to Coach and frankly I was treated rudely when I called.  I will go to the Coach musuem. I have already read the article on serial numbers and hers follow the very first one issued. No. then a little 0 above the . and then the number spaced as they said. I have no idea when she bought  because I must have been away at school.  Its condition is incredible and it is as current looking as it ever was. It is a very easy bag to carry. Thanks for your help! I have also put it on the Coach Forum for question and identification.


----------



## WineLover

Florasun said:


> apologies in advance. :shame:  I was trying my new bag with different scarves and liked this combo...
> View attachment 2901919



OMG, the scarf and bag are breathtakingly gorgeous. I will try not to drool too much!


----------



## WineLover

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.



You look fabulous!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> You look amazing! I'm jealous!



Thanks florasun....



WineLover said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you winelover....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Beautiful......



Thank you, dear!



Trudysmom said:


> How beautiful! Great photo!



Thank you, *Trudysmom*! I have a new "project"... find the perfect bag (a bag I _already_ own, that is!) to match each of my Hermès scarves.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> wow that is a bright pop of color! perks me right up, just like a vitamin.
> You are brave to wash your scarves.


I'll PM you about how I do it. It's actually super-easy.


----------



## bisbee

luvprada said:


> luvprada...I'm very glad you found the tumor.  Just a few points...
> 
> First - menopause was a very happy thing for me!  Not great...including the fact that I went through a divorce during it...but I didn't have a really terrible time.  Never any hormones...my mother and aunt both took hormones and both passed away from breast cancer, so none for me.  Soy and black cohosh helped.  But...I don't miss my life prior to menopause!
> 
> Also...I think you mean fibrocystic breasts hid the breast cancer, not fibroids.  I had bad fibroids, but one great thing about menopause is that they shrank afterward...no more issues now!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene...just had to add my appreciation of that latest look you posted.  Girlfriend...you are one hot mama!  Fabulous!

I have the same boots...love!  The rest of it...I can't even approach your stylishness!


----------



## Florasun

WineLover said:


> OMG, the scarf and bag are breathtakingly gorgeous. I will try not to drool too much!



Thank you, *WineLover*!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Izzy I am no Coach expert. I just happened upon that site by accident.
> How old is your Mom's bag? From the serial number it seems old, but it looks like something you could still wear today. Maybe you could send an email to Coach?
> 
> I also ran across this article about the Coach museum (who knew?), in case you are interested. Maybe someone there can help identify your bag.
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2012/09/exclusive-a-tour-of-the-coach
> 
> more about Coach serial numbers
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html


That was a great article about the Coach Museum, *florasun*... thank you for the link! I owned a Coach bag when I was a Junior in high school, which would have been 1964... the very, very early years of the company. It was medium brown... probably the color now called "British Tan." Most of my girlfriends had one, also. It was what we carried to school. We all owned *one* bag for school, and *one* bag for dress-up; in those days, I _never_ could have imagined having a handbag *collection*!

I sure wish I still had that Coach bag! It went off to college with me, took me through my five years of teaching elementary school, and even into grad school... where it was stolen off the back of my chair in a NYC restaurant. Tragedy! Fortunately, I had no credit cards in those days, and very little money, but still...

That's why I'm so excited to be getting a vintage Willis. I feel as though I'm replacing a bit of my "youth."


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.




Another classic, effortless look dear, Cilifene!
Love the PS1 pouch...what's the size? Doesn't look that small.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I have been wanting to take a photo of my new Dooney near the pansies outside. They are a pretty periwinkle color. Well, it is nice and cloudy today, good day for photography, so my hubby took a bunch of photos. I don't feel good so he was so sweet to do it for me.




Oh Trudy, just gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Florasun's gorgeous photo of her new H bag & scarf inspired me to post this photo this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my new-to-me _Luna Park_ H scarf, matched to the bag in my avatar (Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). _Luna Park_ is a jacquard from 1993. I had to wash it when it arrived, because there was a small stain on it, but the stain came out and it looks brand new. Even better than brand new, actually, since it has that lovely soft drape of old silk.



Lovely combo!
Have you worn your LV scarf yet?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Lovely combo!
> *Have you worn your LV scarf yet?*



Oh, indeed I have... I absolutely love it! It's the perfect weight for our coastal weather. I keep it in the closet with my outerwear jackets, and throw it on over whatever I'm wearing... it's so neutral, it goes with everything! And it's so lightweight, it doesn't get me overheated.

I had been worried that the loose weave would make it prone to snags, but so far I haven't found that to be a problem. Maybe because I bought it pre-loved (at a great price!), and there were already a few snags in it, I feel I can be pretty casual about it!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Florasun, when you posted the coach site I went there looking for clues for the Coach bag I kept that had been my mother's bag. I can't find anything on it. The number seems to proceed their information so can you advise how to find any more information.
> 
> 
> 
> The number is:0392 224
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is a navy leather lined in leather made in the US. Two slip pockets and one large zip pocket inside.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can help, I will appreciate it.




I read Flora's article on the serial numbers. The numbers changed from 3 numbers, a dash, then 4 numbers to the reverse...4 numbers, a dash, then 3 numbers in 1989-1990. I don't know if this helps...can you post a pic?


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene...just had to add my appreciation of that latest look you posted.  Girlfriend...you are one hot mama!  Fabulous!
> 
> I have the same boots...love!  The rest of it...I can't even approach your stylishness!



Thank you very much! Oh, you have the same boots.. just love mine too 



skyqueen said:


> Another classic, effortless look dear, Cilifene!
> Love the PS1 pouch...what's the size? Doesn't look that small.



Thanks sweetie.... The PS Pouch is Length: 7.5" Width: 3" Height: 7.5" 



ElainePG said:


> Oh, indeed I have... I absolutely love it! It's the perfect weight for our coastal weather. I keep it in the closet with my outerwear jackets, and throw it on over whatever I'm wearing... it's so neutral, it goes with everything! And it's so lightweight, it doesn't get me overheated.
> 
> I had been worried that the loose weave would make it prone to snags, but so far I haven't found that to be a problem. Maybe because I bought it pre-loved (at a great price!), and there were already a few snags in it, I feel I can be pretty casual about it!



I'm SO happy Elaine to hear you like your leo so much   actually I use my blue pre-loved most of the time - could be cause it already had snags


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I read Flora's article on the serial numbers. The numbers changed from 3 numbers, a dash, then 4 numbers to the reverse...4 numbers, a dash, then 3 numbers in 1989-1990. I don't know if this helps...can you post a pic?



I read all of Flora's information and read what the woman on the forum who answers the inquiries over what it is and when it was manufactured. She is confident it was from the fall of 1992. We didn't live in the same city so I didn't always know what she was buying but I am still amazed at the supposed age.  I seem to remember it being in the closet for much longer than that. She had so many good bags and designer bags I just don't know. I know when I sold the Birkin all the documentation was in the bag and there was no question of that. However, there was nothing on file about this bag so I will have to go with the information I have been given. Did you see the fashion article describing the area where Coach keeps a sample of every bag made by Coach. It is at corporate headquarters in NYC and it is well maintained. I understand why Coach was so popular and why people were so disappointed in the company for their changes in quality and sales after the company was sold years ago. I had forgotten how beautiful their leather bags were in the day.


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> Florasun's gorgeous photo of her new H bag & scarf inspired me to post this photo this morning.
> 
> It's my new-to-me _Luna Park_ H scarf, matched to the bag in my avatar (Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). _Luna Park_ is a jacquard from 1993. I had to wash it when it arrived, because there was a small stain on it, but the stain came out and it looks brand new. Even better than brand new, actually, since it has that lovely soft drape of old silk.



Wow Elaine I love both the scarf and bag - just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> I read all of Flora's information and read what the woman on the forum who answers the inquiries over what it is and when it was manufactured. She is confident it was from the fall of 1992. We didn't live in the same city so I didn't always know what she was buying but I am still amazed at the supposed age.  I seem to remember it being in the closet for much longer than that. She had so many good bags and designer bags I just don't know. I know when I sold the Birkin all the documentation was in the bag and there was no question of that. However, there was nothing on file about this bag so I will have to go with the information I have been given. Did you see the fashion article describing the area where Coach keeps a sample of every bag made by Coach. It is at corporate headquarters in NYC and it is well maintained.* I understand why Coach was so popular and why people were so disappointed in the company for their changes in quality and sales after the company was sold years ago. I had forgotten how beautiful their leather bags were in the day.*



+1
The leather in my older Coach bags is amazing.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Wow Elaine I love both the scarf and bag - just gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much, *djf*!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *I'm SO happy Elaine to hear you like your leo so much*   actually I use my blue pre-loved most of the time - could be cause it already had snags


You were the one who influenced me to get a Leo, *cilifene*... and I'm so glad you did! It isn't like any of my other shawls, and I feel very "pulled together" when I wear it. I love that it can be worn with very casual clothes, or dressed up. 

I doubt I'll start a "collection" of them  but it's fun to own one!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Another classic, effortless look dear, Cilifene!
> Love the PS1 pouch...what's the size? Doesn't look that small.




You look wonderful, Cilifene.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You were the one who influenced me to get a Leo, *cilifene*... and I'm so glad you did! It isn't like any of my other shawls, and I feel very "pulled together" when I wear it. I love that it can be worn with very casual clothes, or dressed up.
> 
> I doubt I'll start a "collection" of them  but it's fun to own one!



One is good enough 



Izzy48 said:


> You look wonderful, Cilifene.



Thanks very much Izzy....


----------



## BigPurseSue

luvprada said:


> Bigpursesue menopause is not a happy thing. Started mine at 39 with an idiot doctor who said it couldn't possibly start that early. In my 40s and early 50's took estrogen on and off for symptoms. Found out I had breast cancer at 54.
> No breast cancer in family, no breast cancer gene. No for sure link to estrogen.
> 
> Last year went back on estrogen  (a type approved by oncologist) which is safer than pills or patch as it doesn't hit the bloodstream the same way.  Estrogen helps some menopause symptoms but not all. It's hell getting old
> But any reason including menopause is a good reason to buy a bag!


 
Breast cancer has to be one of the most frightening cancers in existence. Both for us and our loved ones. I'm so glad you found it early.   Still that's such a hard road to travel and I admire any woman who does without going utterly bonkers. 

 I've heard that there are now estrogen supplements that are oncologist approved, and many are questioning whether low dose estrogen has any effect at all on breast cancer. 

My doctor prescribed an estradiol patch and Prometrium for my hot flashes which are frequent and intense enough that I'll probably be suffering them for a long time. But I haven't decided yet whether I'm going to use them. I had a brain tumor with estrogen and progesterone receptors. 

Strangely menopause seems to have mellowed me out. All the killer migraines are gone making hot flashes seem like a minor annoyance in comparison. Weird thing is that I sprouted a paunch overnight, along with high blood pressure. In spite of exercise and low-fat eating. This is embarrassing to admit but at one point I actually thought I might be pregnant and considered going to Walgreen's for a home pregnancy test. Then I hit myself upside the heat and scolded "But you're 55 years old! No way! Don't be an idiot!"  My grandmas were big ladies with diabetes and please, don't make me go down that road. 

Don't want to derail this wonderful thread with my health-fretting. Just want to say...All the power to you *LuvPrada* for getting through a very terrible thing at a difficult time in life!  

And to *Trudysmom*....  I'm going to make you go shopping with me some day. I love your bags! And that Dooney....<gasp!>...I would sell everything I own for a big like that, and in that wonderful color....<gasp!>.


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> Breast cancer has to be one of the most frightening cancers in existence. Both for us and our loved ones. I'm so glad you found it early.   Still that's such a hard road to travel and I admire any woman who does without going utterly bonkers.
> 
> I've heard that there are now estrogen supplements that are oncologist approved, and many are questioning whether low dose estrogen has any effect at all on breast cancer.
> 
> My doctor prescribed an estradiol patch and Prometrium for my hot flashes which are frequent and intense enough that I'll probably be suffering them for a long time. But I haven't decided yet whether I'm going to use them. I had a brain tumor with estrogen and progesterone receptors.
> 
> Strangely menopause seems to have mellowed me out. All the killer migraines are gone making hot flashes seem like a minor annoyance in comparison. Weird thing is that I sprouted a paunch overnight, along with high blood pressure. In spite of exercise and low-fat eating. This is embarrassing to admit but at one point I actually thought I might be pregnant and considered going to Walgreen's for a home pregnancy test. Then I hit myself upside the heat and scolded "But you're 55 years old! No way! Don't be an idiot!"  My grandmas were big ladies with diabetes and please, don't make me go down that road.
> 
> Don't want to derail this wonderful thread with my health-fretting. Just want to say...All the power to you *LuvPrada* for getting through a very terrible thing at a difficult time in life!
> 
> And to *Trudysmom*....  I'm going to make you go shopping with me some day. I love your bags! And that Dooney....<gasp!>...I would sell everything I own for a big like that, and in that wonderful color....<gasp!>.


Since we are all animals lovers, I have to ask...is that a Bassett Hound in your avatar?


----------



## Florasun

BigPurseSue said:


> Breast cancer has to be one of the most frightening cancers in existence. Both for us and our loved ones. I'm so glad you found it early.   Still that's such a hard road to travel and I admire any woman who does without going utterly bonkers.
> 
> I've heard that there are now estrogen supplements that are oncologist approved, and many are questioning whether low dose estrogen has any effect at all on breast cancer.
> 
> My doctor prescribed an estradiol patch and Prometrium for my hot flashes which are frequent and intense enough that I'll probably be suffering them for a long time. But I haven't decided yet whether I'm going to use them. I had a brain tumor with estrogen and progesterone receptors.
> 
> Strangely menopause seems to have mellowed me out. All the killer migraines are gone making hot flashes seem like a minor annoyance in comparison. Weird thing is that I sprouted a paunch overnight, along with high blood pressure. In spite of exercise and low-fat eating. This is embarrassing to admit but at one point I actually thought I might be pregnant and considered going to Walgreen's for a home pregnancy test. Then I hit myself upside the heat and scolded "But you're 55 years old! No way! Don't be an idiot!"  My grandmas were big ladies with diabetes and please, don't make me go down that road.
> 
> Don't want to derail this wonderful thread with my health-fretting. Just want to say...All the power to you *LuvPrada* for getting through a very terrible thing at a difficult time in life!
> 
> And to *Trudysmom*....  I'm going to make you go shopping with me some day. I love your bags! And that Dooney....<gasp!>...I would sell everything I own for a big like that, and in that wonderful color....<gasp!>.



*BigPurseSue*, I have the same issues as you, apparently. I had menstrual migraines that have disappeared with the onset of menopause (yay!).  Now I have high blood pressure and a paunch that won't go away (boo!).It's always somethin..


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> *BigPurseSue*, I have the same issues as you, apparently. I had menstrual migraines that have disappeared with the onset of menopause (yay!).  Now I have high blood pressure and a paunch that won't go away (boo!).It's always somethin..
> 
> View attachment 2903986


LOL!  
I went through menopause several years ago with no problems (Thank you God!) and just kept thinking...now I can wear white undies/pants with no worries!
But the aftermath is a paunch and not sleeping well. Not sleeping well is my big gripe! I never, ever take pills but got a script for Ambien and have to take it periodically. Glad you got rid of those awful migraines but there's always trade-off!
I shouldn't complain, could be worse...a lot worse!
Yup...always something, I guess that's life!!!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> I went through menopause several years ago with no problems (Thank you God!) and just kept thinking...now I can wear white undies/pants with no worries!
> But the aftermath is a paunch and not sleeping well. Not sleeping well is my big gripe! I never, ever take pills but got a script for Ambien and have to take it periodically. Glad you got rid of those awful migraines but there's always trade-off!
> I shouldn't complain, could be worse...a lot worse!
> Yup...always something, I guess that's life!!!



Oh yes, I forgot about the not sleeping. (And the fuzzy brain that comes with it!) if you see me posting at 2:30 am that's why!

LOL about the white undies! Let's enjoy it while it lasts! Pretty soon it will be granny panties and Depends 

Yup, that's me ... Always looking on the bright side.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about the not sleeping. (And the fuzzy brain that comes with it!) if you see me posting at 2:30 am that's why!
> 
> LOL about the white undies! Let's enjoy it while it lasts! Pretty soon it will be granny panties and Depends
> 
> Yup, that's me ... Always looking on the bright side.



Well, everyone has said it all but I still get migraines but not as often. I made it through menopause easily and suffered horrible hot flashes and still do as they never truly go away. My issue with weight is medication and I am horrified over the weight gain. It just won't go away because I have to take steroids and a biologic medication to try to combat the RA. Just like you Flora, it is always something. I also post at odd hours and was  up to 4:30 am this morning. All I can say, it is what it is and it is better to be on this side of the ground than the other.

As for you girls who have been through breast cancer or any cancer, you have my admiration. The chemo is rough and it takes a lot to endure it and an enormous courage to fight the disease. Flora, you and I , yes, we always look on the bright side!! LOL!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Florasun's gorgeous photo of her new H bag & scarf inspired me to post this photo this morning.
> 
> It's my new-to-me _Luna Park_ H scarf, matched to the bag in my avatar (Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). _Luna Park_ is a jacquard from 1993. I had to wash it when it arrived, because there was a small stain on it, but the stain came out and it looks brand new. Even better than brand new, actually, since it has that lovely soft drape of old silk.



Love this red!


----------



## luvprada

florasun said:


> this is so pretty! Making me long for spring...



+ 1


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> another classic, effortless look dear, cilifene!
> .



+ 1


----------



## luvprada

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.



I wish I could look so stylish!


----------



## luvprada

Trudysmom said:


> I have been wanting to take a photo of my new Dooney near the pansies outside. They are a pretty periwinkle color. Well, it is nice and cloudy today, good day for photography, so my hubby took a bunch of photos. I don't feel good so he was so sweet to do it for me.



Are you feeling better?


----------



## Florasun

to cheer you all up...


----------



## rdgldy

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.



Love your style!


----------



## djfmn

While reading all the menopause posts I found out just how fortunate I have been. I seem to sail through without much discomfort. Went through a year or two of some hot flashes and night sweats but nothing that I could not deal with. I have never had the sleep issue either. My doctor indicated that she has noticed the more women exercise before, during and after menopause it seems to often lessen the symptoms - not always but what she said is that her patients that are very active often have fewer symptoms. I was an ultra marathon runner and I still try and run on a regular basis. I played sport all my life, field hockey, tennis, golf and I bike and swim. I am not sure that his helped and there are no scientific studies but as I said earlier I count myself extremely fortunate only having had to deal with very minor and manageable symptoms.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Love this red!


Thank you, *luv*! This is my favorite shade of red: a "blue" red, rather than an "orange" red. 

I hadn't planned on getting an H scarf for a while, since I had already bought 2 this year, but then this one popped up on eBay at *such* a low price, and it was a jacquard, and... well... I managed to talk myself into it!


----------



## Trudysmom

luvprada said:


> Are you feeling better?


Better than yesterday. Thank you.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Just took a photo of my remaining Coach bags. Goodness, they look like they could use some TLC. All of the tan ones, and the brown one were made in USA. The drawstring was made in Turkey and the black one was made in China; it was my last leather bag bought from Coach. I bought a couple more after that but ended up giving them away. That's when they started making a lot of bags with the logo canvas.
> 
> View attachment 2901859


Wow, they all look pretty good to me.


skyqueen said:


> Wow...very interesting, Flora!
> I made a mistake. I must have been using this bag in 2001...look what I found in the little front pocket. My God...a blast from the past! LOL!
> I know I didn't use it the last 10 years...just used my tote.


Too funny SQ.


Florasun said:


> apologies in advance. :shame:  I was trying my new bag with different scarves and liked this combo...
> View attachment 2901919


Oh I love it with the scarf.


Izzy48 said:


> I am also touched as well. Our animals are part of who we are and our families. My last Boston before these two destroyed more than any dog I have ever had. He was a wild thing and I was the only family member who could do a thing with him. We were a bonded pair.  One night I had dinner guests and decided to put the food on the table.  *When we walked in there he was in the middle of the table with his mouth in the creamed potatoes just going at it. He raised his head and looked at me with potatoes all over his paws and little face having no idea what he had done.* I swear he was smiling.  I picked him up, cleaned him, crated him which I should have done to begin with, and ordered pizza.  I miss him to this day because he was so special to me. One of those people has never eaten my food since. I think that is so funny!



That is too funny. We had to watch Beau too. He would get on the table at any opportunity.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> to cheer you all up...





Yup! That's what I need. So funny!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*! I've lost track... is today your Big Shopping Day, or was it yesterday? Can't wait to see pictures of your "prizes"!


Yes, Friday was my birthday shopping trip. I was seriously restrained. I had 2 Hermes shawls sent to Hermes (free shipping) that I purchased almost a month earlier and when I was there I bought 1 scarf. I don't have pictures of them yet, but I wore one of the shawls today. Oh and I wore the Givenchy small Pandora on my birthday. Pictures show the ways it can be worn. It was comfortable the entire day. Here are the pictures of the shopping outfit and then todays outfit. I had to take my MIL this morning for an MRI. Todays handbag is my trusty Chanel crossbody. I pull this one out when it is going to rain. I had actually thought of selling it. I am glad I didn't it is really functional. The shawl is De La Mer. The shoes are my favorite pair of booties. They have a shearling lining and are the most comfortable pair I own, aside from my Uggs.


Florasun said:


> Elaine - black and green pair beautifully as you can see here. Buy this scarf and be my twin.
> View attachment 2902415


Love it.


ElainePG said:


> It looks wonderful, *skyqueen*! And what a coincidence... you and your Willis bag are the same age!
> (And, may I add, you've both aged *beautifully*.)


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.



Great looking outfit!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Yes, Friday was my birthday shopping trip. I was seriously restrained. I had 2 Hermes shawls sent to Hermes (free shipping) that I purchased almost a month earlier and when I was there I bought 1 scarf. I don't have pictures of them yet, but I wore one of the shawls today. Oh and I wore the Givenchy small Pandora on my birthday. Pictures show the ways it can be worn. It was comfortable the entire day. Here are the pictures of the shopping outfit and then todays outfit. I had to take my MIL this morning for an MRI. Todays handbag is my trusty Chanel crossbody. I pull this one out when it is going to rain. I had actually thought of selling it. I am glad I didn't it is really functional. The shawl is De La Mer. The shoes are my favorite pair of booties. They have a shearling lining and are the most comfortable pair I own, aside from my Uggs.
> 
> Love it.



Too many to say which is my favorite Meg. I do love the scarf and I can't tell what bag you are carrying with the jeans. Very well put together and I think the browns are great. Didn't know I liked brown until last year.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> (Sigh.) Yes. I found it. Now I'm pondering it.
> 
> Why, why, WHY did Hermès have to raise their prices?????? WHY?


At least it is only 15.00 for the scarf. I hadn't looked at the shawls since I made my last purchase. The SA that helped me said that the shawls didn't go up in price.


luvprada said:


> Bigpursesue menopause is not a happy thing. Started mine at 39 with an idiot doctor who said it couldn't possibly start that early. In my 40s and early 50's took estrogen on and off for symptoms. Found out I had breast cancer at 54.
> No breast cancer in family, no breast cancer gene. No for sure link to estrogen.
> 
> Last year went back on estrogen  (a type approved by oncologist) which is safer than pills or patch as it doesn't hit the bloodstream the same way.  Estrogen helps some menopause symptoms but not all. It's hell getting old
> But any reason including menopause is a good reason to buy a bag!


I had night sweats starting in my late 30's. I would wake up with the bed sopping wet. That happened about once a month. I was just shy of 51 when my period stopped but the year before I had night sweats almost every night. Boy was I cranky. I also had weight gain and my arthritis became severe especially in my hands. I read that could happen and for me it did. I never took any prescribed meds but found that Estroven AM/PM helped me. I had a few hot flashes during that first year but not that many. Now I don't have any.


luvprada said:


> Thanksgiving 2011 mammogram. Heard it's good, see you next year. Mid December 2011 felt a lump but thought I was losing my mind as I just had a mamogram. January 2012 it seemed bigger. I  didn't self check either. I noticed it when I was laying on my side as something felt uncomfortable. Went to doc 1/13/12. After a series of biopsies over the next week, I was told on 1/30/12 I had breast cancer (by phone call - real nice).
> 
> I transferred to a hospital specializing in cancer. Saw the  mamogram from Thanksgiving and the one taken 6 weeks later. Huge difference.  The cancer had been growing a couple of years but the fibroids hide it.  If I hadn't felt uncomfortable laying on my side it wouldn't have been found so early. Learned self check is important and that I was really lucky it was caught so early


I am so glad that you were able to catch it when you did. One of my dearest friends has stage 3 metastatic breast cancer that she has been fighting for the last 8 years. She was in her mid 30's when it was diagnosed.


Cilifene said:


> Modeling Proenza Schouler, PS1 pouch. Love this little grab and go bag.
> Balenciaga moto jacket - IRO t-shirt with holes...
> LV leo stole - Fiorentini & Baker Eli boots.


You look awesome.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I have been wanting to take a photo of my new Dooney near the pansies outside. They are a pretty periwinkle color. Well, it is nice and cloudy today, good day for photography, so my hubby took a bunch of photos. I don't feel good so he was so sweet to do it for me.


What a beautiful picture. It should be an advertisement for the bag.


ElainePG said:


> Super scary, *luv*. And how terrible that they gave you the news over the phone. My surgeon told us that we had to come into his office, whether the lumpectomy results were positive or negative... he said he always gives the results face-to-face. We were pretty sure the news was bad (it was) but it made a big difference being in his office, and he spent a fair amount of time with us, answering questions. Which is pretty impressive, for a surgeon!


That is how they should all do it.


ElainePG said:


> Florasun's gorgeous photo of her new H bag & scarf inspired me to post this photo this morning.
> 
> It's my new-to-me _Luna Park_ H scarf, matched to the bag in my avatar (Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). _Luna Park_ is a jacquard from 1993. I had to wash it when it arrived, because there was a small stain on it, but the stain came out and it looks brand new. Even better than brand new, actually, since it has that lovely soft drape of old silk.


Another fabulous picture Elaine. 


BigPurseSue said:


> Breast cancer has to be one of the most frightening cancers in existence. Both for us and our loved ones. I'm so glad you found it early.   Still that's such a hard road to travel and I admire any woman who does without going utterly bonkers.
> 
> I've heard that there are now estrogen supplements that are oncologist approved, and many are questioning whether low dose estrogen has any effect at all on breast cancer.
> 
> My doctor prescribed an estradiol patch and Prometrium for my hot flashes which are frequent and intense enough that I'll probably be suffering them for a long time. But I haven't decided yet whether I'm going to use them. I had a brain tumor with estrogen and progesterone receptors.
> 
> Strangely menopause seems to have mellowed me out. All the killer migraines are gone making hot flashes seem like a minor annoyance in comparison. *Weird thing is that I sprouted a paunch overnight,* along with high blood pressure. In spite of exercise and low-fat eating. This is embarrassing to admit but at one point I actually thought I might be pregnant and considered going to Walgreen's for a home pregnancy test. Then I hit myself upside the heat and scolded "But you're 55 years old! No way! Don't be an idiot!"  My grandmas were big ladies with diabetes and please, don't make me go down that road.
> 
> Don't want to derail this wonderful thread with my health-fretting. Just want to say...All the power to you *LuvPrada* for getting through a very terrible thing at a difficult time in life!
> 
> And to *Trudysmom*....  I'm going to make you go shopping with me some day. I love your bags! And that Dooney....<gasp!>...I would sell everything I own for a big like that, and in that wonderful color....<gasp!>.



 I did too. Prior to menopause, I never had a pooch. It has gotten a bit better but I have to be really careful now with what I eat. Prior to menopause, I was able to eat so much more without gaining weight. My thyroid went from fast to borderline hypothyroid. 

Question for you ladies are you getting your quotes? I haven't been getting them for about a week now.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Too many to say which is my favorite Meg. I do love the scarf and I can't tell what bag you are carrying with the jeans. Very well put together and I think the browns are great. Didn't know I liked brown until last year.



Thanks, Izzy. I am carrying a Chanel crossbody bag with the jeans. It is one of my go-to bags when it is going to rain. It has this coating on it that the water just beads off of it.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yes, Friday was my birthday shopping trip. I was seriously restrained. I had 2 Hermes shawls sent to Hermes (free shipping) that I purchased almost a month earlier and when I was there I bought 1 scarf. I don't have pictures of them yet, but I wore one of the shawls today. Oh and I wore the Givenchy small Pandora on my birthday. Pictures show the ways it can be worn. It was comfortable the entire day. Here are the pictures of the shopping outfit and then todays outfit. *I had to take my MIL this morning for an MRI.* Todays handbag is my trusty Chanel crossbody. I pull this one out when it is going to rain. I had actually thought of selling it. I am glad I didn't it is really functional. The shawl is De La Mer. The shoes are my favorite pair of booties. They have a shearling lining and are the most comfortable pair I own, aside from my Uggs.
> 
> Love it.


Both outfits look simply splendid, *meg*. You look *so* comfy-cozy today... it must be chilly down in So Cal! You're all bundled up as though you were in... I don't know... Minnesota!!

Oh, dear... your MIL needs an MRI on a *SUNDAY???* Has something come up unexpectedly? I thought MRIs were only done during the week...unless it was an emergency. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Yes, Friday was my birthday shopping trip. I was seriously restrained. I had 2 Hermes shawls sent to Hermes (free shipping) that I purchased almost a month earlier and when I was there I bought 1 scarf. I don't have pictures of them yet, but I wore one of the shawls today. Oh and I wore the Givenchy small Pandora on my birthday. Pictures show the ways it can be worn. It was comfortable the entire day. Here are the pictures of the shopping outfit and then todays outfit. I had to take my MIL this morning for an MRI. Todays handbag is my trusty Chanel crossbody. I pull this one out when it is going to rain. I had actually thought of selling it. I am glad I didn't it is really functional. The shawl is De La Mer. The shoes are my favorite pair of booties. They have a shearling lining and are the most comfortable pair I own, aside from my Uggs.
> 
> Love it.



Happy belated birthday!


----------



## ElainePG

All dressed up and off to the Symphony this afternoon. Nanette Lepore suit (which I bought 2 years ago, but couldn't fit into last year because of the Prednisone... now it's loose!), Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf, black & gold AGL flats, and MJ Peggy Wellington bag. The bag has two straps... a long leather crossbody one, more casual, and then this pretty gold one for dress-up.

Now if I can just stay awake for the performance!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> to cheer you all up...





LOL! Thanks!!!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Yes, Friday was my birthday shopping trip. I was seriously restrained. I had 2 Hermes shawls sent to Hermes (free shipping) that I purchased almost a month earlier and when I was there I bought 1 scarf. I don't have pictures of them yet, but I wore one of the shawls today. Oh and I wore the Givenchy small Pandora on my birthday. Pictures show the ways it can be worn. It was comfortable the entire day. Here are the pictures of the shopping outfit and then todays outfit. I had to take my MIL this morning for an MRI. Todays handbag is my trusty Chanel crossbody. I pull this one out when it is going to rain. I had actually thought of selling it. I am glad I didn't it is really functional. The shawl is De La Mer. The shoes are my favorite pair of booties. They have a shearling lining and are the most comfortable pair I own, aside from my Uggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.




Stunning, Meg! Almost didn't know you in the jeans. LOL!
Happy Birthday, dear Meg!!!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> What a beautiful picture. It should be an advertisement for the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> That is how they should all do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabulous picture Elaine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too. Prior to menopause, I never had a pooch. It has gotten a bit better but I have to be really careful now with what I eat. Prior to menopause, I was able to eat so much more without gaining weight. My thyroid went from fast to borderline hypothyroid.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies are you getting your quotes? I haven't been getting them for about a week now.




No quotes for me either.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up and off to the Symphony this afternoon. Nanette Lepore suit (which I bought 2 years ago, but couldn't fit into last year because of the Prednisone... now it's loose!), Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf, black & gold AGL flats, and MJ Peggy Wellington bag. The bag has two straps... a long leather crossbody one, more casual, and then this pretty gold one for dress-up.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can just stay awake for the performance!




Well, if you don't look pretty! A great outfit!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Izzy. I am carrying a Chanel crossbody bag with the jeans. It is one of my go-to bags when it is going to rain. It has this coating on it that the water just beads off of it.




Did you do a reveal on the Chanel? Possibly I missed it or forgot. Love the sound of the finish of the leather. Very nice not to worry with rain damage.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yes, Friday was my birthday shopping trip. I was seriously restrained. I had 2 Hermes shawls sent to Hermes (free shipping) that I purchased almost a month earlier and when I was there I bought 1 scarf. I don't have pictures of them yet, but I wore one of the shawls today. Oh and I wore the Givenchy small Pandora on my birthday. Pictures show the ways it can be worn. It was comfortable the entire day. Here are the pictures of the shopping outfit and then todays outfit. I had to take my MIL this morning for an MRI. Todays handbag is my trusty Chanel crossbody. I pull this one out when it is going to rain. I had actually thought of selling it. I am glad I didn't it is really functional. The shawl is De La Mer. The shoes are my favorite pair of booties. They have a shearling lining and are the most comfortable pair I own, aside from my Uggs.
> 
> Love it.



Great outfits megt  is the skirt leather?


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Great looking outfit!



Thanks izzy.....



megt10 said:


> You look awesome.



Thanks megt .....


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Well, if you don't look pretty! A great outfit!


Thank you so much, *Izzy*! This is my one & only Nanette Lepore outfit. I very nearly didn't buy it... only caved because (1) it was "free"  with Nordstrom Notes, and (2) The Hubster thought it looked great on me. I always trust his judgment!


----------



## Cilifene

luvprada said:


> + 1





luvprada said:


> I wish I could look so stylish!



Thank you luvprada ....



rdgldy said:


> Love your style!



Thank you rdgldy....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up and off to the Symphony this afternoon. Nanette Lepore suit (which I bought 2 years ago, but couldn't fit into last year because of the Prednisone... now it's loose!), Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf, black & gold AGL flats, and MJ Peggy Wellington bag. The bag has two straps... a long leather crossbody one, more casual, and then this pretty gold one for dress-up.
> 
> Now if I can just stay awake for the performance!



Very nice Elaine!!! Have a wonderful time


----------



## ElainePG

Anyone watching the Academy Awards? IMO, Neil Patrick Harris is doing a TERRIBLE job as MC. Don't know if he wrote his own material, but nobody is laughing at his jokes. (Well, they aren't funny, so that makes sense.)

Some of the dresses are stunning, though. A lot of "column" dresses. Reese Witherspoon looked lovely in a plain white dress with navy trim, and Gwyneth Paltrow ditto in a cream dress with a "pouf" on one shoulder. I'll be polite, and not comment on J.Lo's dress. Just sayin'... 

It was a _such_ a pleasure to see Meryl Streep close up... no plastic surgery for her; actual *wrinkles* around her eyes! And she looks great!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Very nice Elaine!!! *Have a wonderful time*


We did, *cilifene*... and I managed to stay awake through the entire performance, too! There was a guest pianist, and he was incredible. Our seats are in Row D (4th row from the  stage), slightly to the left of center, so we were able to see his hands on the keyboard. A magical afternoon!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> We did, *cilifene*... and I managed to stay awake through the entire performance, too! There was a guest pianist, and he was incredible. Our seats are in Row D (4th row from the  stage), slightly to the left of center, so we were able to see his hands on the keyboard. A magical afternoon!



Great, good seats are important to concerts


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up and off to the Symphony this afternoon. Nanette Lepore suit (which I bought 2 years ago, but couldn't fit into last year because of the Prednisone... now it's loose!), Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf, black & gold AGL flats, and MJ Peggy Wellington bag. The bag has two straps... a long leather crossbody one, more casual, and then this pretty gold one for dress-up.
> 
> Now if I can just stay awake for the performance!


Glad you had a good time at the Symphony, Elaine! Lovely outfit and the MJ bag is darling...such a nice size! 



ElainePG said:


> Anyone watching the Academy Awards? IMO, Neil Patrick Harris is doing a TERRIBLE job as MC. Don't know if he wrote his own material, but nobody is laughing at his jokes. (Well, they aren't funny, so that makes sense.)
> 
> Some of the dresses are stunning, though. A lot of "column" dresses. Reese Witherspoon looked lovely in a plain white dress with navy trim, and Gwyneth Paltrow ditto in a cream dress with a "pouf" on one shoulder. I'll be polite, and not comment on J.Lo's dress. Just sayin'...
> 
> It was a _such_ a pleasure to see Meryl Streep close up... no plastic surgery for her; actual *wrinkles* around her eyes! And she looks great!


NPH did a terrible job...not a bit funny. I only watched the last hour after Downton Abby but that was enough. Where's Billy Crystal when you need him? And who knew Lady Gaga was such a great singer?
Forget Meryl Streep (although she looked good, hit or miss with her)...what about Julie Andrews? She's almost 80!!! Stunning and classy! I loved GMA's Robin Roberts and Lara Spencer's dresses...gorgeous colors and fit them well. 
The writer of Still Alice, Lisa Genova, lives on Cape Cod with her husband, a photographer. Nice to see a local girl win!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Glad you had a good time at the Symphony, Elaine! Lovely outfit and the MJ bag is darling...such a nice size!
> 
> 
> NPH did a terrible job...not a bit funny. I only watched the last hour after Downton Abby but that was enough. Where's Billy Crystal when you need him? And who knew Lady Gaga was such a great singer?
> Forget Meryl Streep (although she looked good, hit or miss with her)...what about Julie Andrews? She's almost 80!!! Stunning and classy! I loved GMA's Robin Roberts and Lara Spencer's dresses...gorgeous colors and fit them well.
> The writer of Still Alice, Lisa Genova, lives on Cape Cod with her husband, a photographer. Nice to see a local girl win!



Thank you about the bag. It's small, but it holds an amazing amount. Plenty of room for anything necessary to bring to a performance... and then some! It's my only shiny goatskin bag, and it just *glows*!

I was amazed at Lady Gaga... I kept waiting for her to pull off the white dress and have a purple spandex bathing suit under it! Her voice is fabulous! Though I did see a photo of her on the red carpet that made her beautiful dress a bit strange... see below  Was she washing dishes???

I know what you mean about Julie Andrews... I had posted before she came on stage. Can't *believe* how amazing she looks!


----------



## bisbee

I missed the whole thing...we went to a concert last night (British Invasion 50th Anniversary - fun!), but I recorded it.  After looking at various reports online, I probably won't watch any of it!  

I know who won (the only film I saw is The Imitation Game, which may have won something technical), I've seen the dresses, saw Lady Gaga sing on You Tube (wow!), heard about NPH (disappointed - he did so well at the Tonys).  

I also read about John Travolta (what is his story?  So strange!) and I want to watch Patricia Arquette's acceptance speech.  I will have to see Still Alice (read the book) and perhaps a few of the other films at some point.

Looking forward to Downton Abbey tonight (that one I always record and watch either Sunday or Monday).  Won't read any spoilers first!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I missed the whole thing...we went to a concert last night (British Invasion 50th Anniversary - fun!), but I recorded it.  After looking at various reports online, I probably won't watch any of it!
> 
> I know who won (the only film I saw is The Imitation Game, which may have won something technical), I've seen the dresses, saw Lady Gaga sing on You Tube (wow!), heard about NPH (disappointed - he did so well at the Tonys).
> 
> I also read about John Travolta (what is his story?  So strange!) and I want to watch Patricia Arquette's acceptance speech.  I will have to see Still Alice (read the book) and perhaps a few of the other films at some point.
> 
> Looking forward to Downton Abbey tonight (that one I always record and watch either Sunday or Monday).  Won't read any spoilers first!


I know...John Travolta and the hair??? Also all the touchy/feely! Gag me!
Downton Abbey was good, enjoy! I guess only one episode left. BOO!
Joined Netflix for House of Cards...which is very good, too!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I know...John Travolta and the hair??? Also all the touchy/feely! Gag me!
> Downton Abbey was good, enjoy! I guess only one episode left. BOO!
> Joined Netflix for House of Cards...which is very good, too!



I watched Downton Abbey as well! Wonder why they killed off the dog?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I know...John Travolta and the hair??? Also all the touchy/feely! Gag me!
> Downton Abbey was good, enjoy! I guess only one episode left. BOO!
> *Joined Netflix for House of Cards...which is very good, too!*



Us, too! We won't be set up for streaming until March 6 (getting the Geek Squad to come to the house and get us all sorted out) so we'll have to catch up on Episode 1. We watched the first two seasons via On Demand... FABULOUS show. It's all because of Robin Wright that I own a YSL Muse!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I watched Downton Abbey as well! Wonder why they killed off the dog?




I fell asleep during the end of the previous Isis episode...so I just watched it again. Nothing about the death in this last episode. I wonder what happened?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Us, too! We won't be set up for streaming until March 6 (getting the Geek Squad to come to the house and get us all sorted out) so we'll have to catch up on Episode 1. We watched the first two seasons via On Demand... FABULOUS show. It's all because of Robin Wright that I own a YSL Muse!




That Robin Wright has one hell of a figure...love her look! Thriving after getting rid of Sean Penn. Ugh!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> That Robin Wright has one hell of a figure...love her look! *Thriving after getting rid of Sean Penn. Ugh!*



He looked pretty scruffy at the Oscars last night. Kind of swaggered on to the stage with a real "attitude." "Ugh" indeed!


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Yes, Friday was my birthday shopping trip. I was seriously restrained. I had 2 Hermes shawls sent to Hermes (free shipping) that I purchased almost a month earlier and when I was there I bought 1 scarf. I don't have pictures of them yet, but I wore one of the shawls today. Oh and I wore the Givenchy small Pandora on my birthday. Pictures show the ways it can be worn. It was comfortable the entire day. Here are the pictures of the shopping outfit and then todays outfit. I had to take my MIL this morning for an MRI. Todays handbag is my trusty Chanel crossbody. I pull this one out when it is going to rain. I had actually thought of selling it. I am glad I didn't it is really functional. The shawl is De La Mer. The shoes are my favorite pair of booties. They have a shearling lining and are the most comfortable pair I own, aside from my Uggs.
> 
> Love it.



Meg you look fabulous as usual! Did you see anything in the estate jewelry you liked? And what shawls / scarves did you get? Enquiring minds want to know!    I really like your taupey - gray boots in the first pic. 



I just bought these at the Rack, because they were a good match with my new bag (which is supposed to be a neutral, and therefore GO with stuff I already own, so I don't have to run out and buy something to wear with. But what do I do???) SMH


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Meg you look fabulous as usual! Did you see anything in the estate jewelry you liked? And what shawls / scarves did you get? Enquiring minds want to know!    I really like your taupey - gray boots in the first pic.
> 
> View attachment 2906397
> 
> I just bought these at the Rack, because they were a good match with my new bag (which is supposed to be a neutral, and therefore GO with stuff I already own, so I don't have to run out and buy something to wear with. But what do I do???) SMH


Love those shoes, *florasun*! You're right, they're a perfect match for your new bag. And listen, you bought them at THE RACK, so how pricey could they have been?
*rationalization*

Do they lace up, or are the eyelets just decoration?


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> I was amazed at Lady Gaga... I kept waiting for her to pull off the white dress and have a purple spandex bathing suit under it! Her voice is fabulous! Though I did see a photo of her on the red carpet that made her beautiful dress a bit strange... see below  Was she washing dishes???




Ha! They remind me of the heavy gloves my dad would have around when working with chemicals like battery fluids. A few weeks ago there was a bit of a public dust-up over a pair of stunning (I thought) tall white gloves George Clooney's wife wore with a black dress at some awards function. The typical catty fashion blog type things. Perhaps Lady Gaga was making her own statement about that sort of thing as she is known to do? Gloves aside, I think her dress is stunning, as she is.


----------



## BigPurseSue

megt10 said:


> I had night sweats starting in my late 30's. I would wake up with the bed sopping wet. That happened about once a month. I was just shy of 51 when my period stopped but the year before I had night sweats almost every night. Boy was I cranky. I also had weight gain and my arthritis became severe especially in my hands. I read that could happen and for me it did. I never took any prescribed meds but found that Estroven AM/PM helped me. I had a few hot flashes during that first year but not that many. Now I don't have any.




It's such a relief to me to hear that someone had night sweats as bad as I have them but they eventually vanished without the need for medication. I keep worrying I'm going to have these for the rest of my life. And the weight gain and arthritis flare-ups...I've had those too. I'm so relieved that I'm not the only one! Thank you! And thank you for suggesting the Estroven.



Florasun said:


> *BigPurseSue*, I have the same issues as you, apparently. I had menstrual migraines that have disappeared with the onset of menopause (yay!).  Now I have high blood pressure and a paunch that won't go away (boo!).*It's always somethin*..


 
Ain't that the truth! I got my lab work results today and absolutely everything is in the abnormal range. <sob> No wonder I feel wretched. A year ago I was healthy, energetic, and even thin...and now I feel as if my whole body has completely collapsed. <sob> 




skyqueen said:


> I went through menopause several years ago with no problems (Thank you God!) and just kept thinking...now I can wear white undies/pants with no worries!
> But the aftermath is a paunch and not sleeping well. Not sleeping well is my big gripe! I never, ever take pills but got a script for Ambien and have to take it periodically. Glad you got rid of those awful migraines but there's always trade-off!
> I shouldn't complain, could be worse...a lot worse!
> Yup...always something, I guess that's life!!!




I go through periods during which I can't sleep and wake up every hour with a hot flash. Sometimes I'll take a Benedryl and drift back to sleep, but an hour later I'm awake with another hot flash. Then I'll sleep just fine for a few weeks. That's the worst symptom because then I'll walk around groggy and with a swimming head for the next day or two, as if I missed a night of sleep. DH swears by melatonin for insomnia, but I haven't had the courage to try it.  




Izzy48 said:


> Well, everyone has said it all but I still get migraines but not as often. I made it through menopause easily and suffered horrible hot flashes and still do as they never truly go away. My issue with weight is medication and I am horrified over the weight gain. It just won't go away because I have to take steroids and a biologic medication to try to combat the RA. Just like you Flora, it is always something. I also post at odd hours and was  up to 4:30 am this morning. All I can say, it is what it is and it is better to be on this side of the ground than the other.


 
That is so very, very true! When I'm feeling the worst I remind myself "But look! You can see the snow falling! You can walk through the park! You can eat a chocolate éclair! You can still do these things! How wonderful that is!"  I also post at strange hours when I can't get back to sleep, as I am now. 




djfmn said:


> While reading all the menopause posts I found out just how fortunate I have been. I seem to sail through without much discomfort. Went through a year or two of some hot flashes and night sweats but nothing that I could not deal with. I have never had the sleep issue either. My doctor indicated that she has noticed the more women exercise before, during and after menopause it seems to often lessen the symptoms - not always but what she said is that her patients that are very active often have fewer symptoms. I was an ultra marathon runner and I still try and run on a regular basis. I played sport all my life, field hockey, tennis, golf and I bike and swim. I am not sure that his helped and there are no scientific studies but as I said earlier I count myself extremely fortunate only having had to deal with very minor and manageable symptoms.


 
I've also noticed that when I do get regular exercise, I do feel much better. Not always, but often enough to make it an important daily routine. Last fall I re-landscaped part of our backyard, hauling wheelbarrows full of rocks up and down the hill for several hours each day.  You know my hot flashes completely vanished. And so did the night sweats. But they returned as soon as the snow started falling and I had to put the shovels away. 


On the other hand I have a friend who's always been very athletic, a triathlete who always seems to be training for something, and she seems to have suffered more than any other woman I know. For over a dozen years now she's had hot flashes so bad they steam up her glasses several times a day. It's probably genetics. My doctor said that the daily frequency and intensity of hot flashes is usually an indication of how long they'll last for most women and how troublesome they'll be. 


Thanks guys! Your stories about getting through menopause have made me feel much better, and more confident that I can get through this without completely losing my mind. Thank you all!


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> Since we are all animals lovers, I have to ask...is that a Bassett Hound in your avatar?


 
Yes it is!  Sadly he is no longer with us. 

Our current basset friend is.....   He is modeling his faux fox fur winter coat also known as the "basset pimp coat" thanks to its leopard fleece belt and trim. He has a leopard-print hat to go with it but declined to wear it. It was -6 this morning. 

We adopted him from a rescue last year. His long-time owner died and he didn't much like the heirs. He had stopped eating and was near death when he was given to the rescue. It was soon discovered that he has a "thing" for women with gray hair. He goes absolutely bonkers whenever he spots a woman with gray hair to the point of suffering an emotional explosion. When we're walking down the street and he sees a woman with gray hair he must chase her down, howling frantically. When we pass a house with a gray-haired woman looking out the window he drags me to the door. He knows all the houses on the street where gray-haired women live and he must visit them. When my girlfriends who've let their hair go gray visit he goes completely nuts, slobbering them and schmoozing them and jumping all over them the entire time they're here. 

When they say "Wow, your dog really likes me! Why do you think that is?" I can't say "It's your gray hair," so I say "He can sense extra-special people." 

The rest of humanity does not exist for this dog. Men, children, young women, they mean nothing to him, they are all invisible to him and he refuses to have anything to do with any human who is not a woman with gray hair. 

Isn't that wonderful? A dog who thinks there is nothing more magical and wonderful than a woman who is going gray.


----------



## Florasun

OMG! How cute is that guy! What a funny story, I may let myself go gray just for him, LOL.



BigPurseSue said:


> Yes it is!  Sadly he is no longer with us.
> 
> Our current basset friend is.....   He is modeling his faux fox fur winter coat also known as the "basset pimp coat" thanks to its leopard fleece belt and trim. He has a leopard-print hat to go with it but declined to wear it. It was -6 this morning.
> 
> We adopted him from a rescue last year. His long-time owner died and he didn't much like the heirs. He had stopped eating and was near death when he was given to the rescue. It was soon discovered that he has a "thing" for women with gray hair. He goes absolutely bonkers whenever he spots a woman with gray hair to the point of suffering an emotional explosion. When we're walking down the street and he sees a woman with gray hair he must chase her down, howling frantically. When we pass a house with a gray-haired woman looking out the window he drags me to the door. He knows all the houses on the street where gray-haired women live and he must visit them. When my girlfriends who've let their hair go gray visit he goes completely nuts, slobbering them and schmoozing them and jumping all over them the entire time they're here.
> 
> When they say "Wow, your dog really likes me! Why do you think that is?" I can't say "It's your gray hair," so I say "He can sense extra-special people."
> 
> The rest of humanity does not exist for this dog. Men, children, young women, they mean nothing to him, they are all invisible to him and he refuses to have anything to do with any human who is not a woman with gray hair.
> 
> Isn't that wonderful? A dog who thinks there is nothing more magical and wonderful than a woman who is going gray.


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> Yes it is!  Sadly he is no longer with us.
> 
> Our current basset friend is.....   He is modeling his faux fox fur winter coat also known as the "basset pimp coat" thanks to its leopard fleece belt and trim. He has a leopard-print hat to go with it but declined to wear it. It was -6 this morning.
> 
> We adopted him from a rescue last year. His long-time owner died and he didn't much like the heirs. He had stopped eating and was near death when he was given to the rescue. It was soon discovered that he has a "thing" for women with gray hair. He goes absolutely bonkers whenever he spots a woman with gray hair to the point of suffering an emotional explosion. When we're walking down the street and he sees a woman with gray hair he must chase her down, howling frantically. When we pass a house with a gray-haired woman looking out the window he drags me to the door. He knows all the houses on the street where gray-haired women live and he must visit them. When my girlfriends who've let their hair go gray visit he goes completely nuts, slobbering them and schmoozing them and jumping all over them the entire time they're here.
> 
> When they say "Wow, your dog really likes me! Why do you think that is?" I can't say "It's your gray hair," so I say "He can sense extra-special people."
> 
> The rest of humanity does not exist for this dog. Men, children, young women, they mean nothing to him, they are all invisible to him and he refuses to have anything to do with any human who is not a woman with gray hair.
> 
> Isn't that wonderful? A dog who thinks there is nothing more magical and wonderful than a woman who is going gray.


What a great story, Sue! He is quite handsome in his "pimp coat"!
Maybe his previous owner had gray hair and he's stuck in a time warp? I know Bassett's and the howling...I have a Beagle. 
I'm so glad you found each other!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Meg you look fabulous as usual! Did you see anything in the estate jewelry you liked? And what shawls / scarves did you get? Enquiring minds want to know!    I really like your taupey - gray boots in the first pic.
> 
> View attachment 2906397
> 
> I just bought these at the Rack, because they were a good match with my new bag (which is supposed to be a neutral, and therefore GO with stuff I already own, so I don't have to run out and buy something to wear with. But what do I do???) SMH


I think these shoes will be perfect and comfy!


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Yes it is!  Sadly he is no longer with us.
> 
> Our current basset friend is.....   He is modeling his faux fox fur winter coat also known as the "basset pimp coat" thanks to its leopard fleece belt and trim. He has a leopard-print hat to go with it but declined to wear it. It was -6 this morning.
> 
> We adopted him from a rescue last year. His long-time owner died and he didn't much like the heirs. He had stopped eating and was near death when he was given to the rescue. It was soon discovered that he has a "thing" for women with gray hair. He goes absolutely bonkers whenever he spots a woman with gray hair to the point of suffering an emotional explosion. When we're walking down the street and he sees a woman with gray hair he must chase her down, howling frantically. When we pass a house with a gray-haired woman looking out the window he drags me to the door. He knows all the houses on the street where gray-haired women live and he must visit them. When my girlfriends who've let their hair go gray visit he goes completely nuts, slobbering them and schmoozing them and jumping all over them the entire time they're here.
> 
> When they say "Wow, your dog really likes me! Why do you think that is?" I can't say "It's your gray hair," so I say "He can sense extra-special people."
> 
> The rest of humanity does not exist for this dog. Men, children, young women, they mean nothing to him, they are all invisible to him and he refuses to have anything to do with any human who is not a woman with gray hair.
> 
> Isn't that wonderful? A dog who thinks there is nothing more magical and wonderful than a woman who is going gray.



He is so cute!!! funny with the grey hair


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> Meg you look fabulous as usual! Did you see anything in the estate jewelry you liked? And what shawls / scarves did you get? Enquiring minds want to know!    I really like your taupey - gray boots in the first pic.
> 
> View attachment 2906397
> 
> I just bought these at the Rack, because they were a good match with my new bag (which is supposed to be a neutral, and therefore GO with stuff I already own, so I don't have to run out and buy something to wear with. But what do I do???) SMH





skyqueen said:


> I think these shoes will be perfect and comfy!



Agree - these will be perrfect


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> He is so cute!!! funny with the grey hair


Boy...would he love you!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> boy...would he love you!



lol


----------



## Izzy48

The only nod to the dog's death in the episode is when the stone was being ordered. Hope the real dog didn't die.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> What a great story, Sue! He is quite handsome in his "pimp coat"!
> Maybe his previous owner had gray hair and he's stuck in a time warp? I know Bassett's and the howling...*I have a Beagle*.
> I'm so glad you found each other!!!



I forgot that you had a beagle, *skyqueen*... did you see that a beagle ("Miss P") won the 2015 Westminster?


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Ha! They remind me of the heavy gloves my dad would have around when working with chemicals like battery fluids. A few weeks ago there was a bit of a public dust-up over a pair of stunning (I thought) tall white gloves George Clooney's wife wore with a black dress at some awards function. The typical catty fashion blog type things. *Perhaps Lady Gaga was making her own statement about that sort of thing as she is known to do?* Gloves aside, I think her dress is stunning, as she is.



That's a really interesting observation, *BPS*. I hadn't known about the catty comments about GC's stunning wife (though, sadly, it doesn't surprise me) but I wouldn't at all put it past Lady Gaga to make a "statement"!


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Meg you look fabulous as usual! Did you see anything in the estate jewelry you liked? And what shawls / scarves did you get? Enquiring minds want to know!    I really like your taupey - gray boots in the first pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906397
> 
> 
> I just bought these at the Rack, because they were a good match with my new bag (which is supposed to be a neutral, and therefore GO with stuff I already own, so I don't have to run out and buy something to wear with. But what do I do???) SMH




Love those shoes!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I forgot that you had a beagle, *skyqueen*... did you see that a beagle ("Miss P") won the 2015 Westminster?


Miss P was cute...a relative to Uno (2008 winner). Uno had such a personality!


My Beagle is a Blue-Tick...freckles with tri-coloring.
Miss Ava Gardner, under covers........................................
Ava is 14 and in great shape..knock wood!


Here's their pathway...will it ever end with the snow??? More snow tonight!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Miss P was cute...a relative to Uno (2008 winner). Uno had such a personality!
> 
> 
> My Beagle is a Blue-Tick...freckles with tri-coloring.
> Miss Ava Gardner, under covers........................................
> Ava is 14 and in great shape..knock wood!
> 
> 
> Here's their pathway...will it ever end with the snow??? More snow tonight!


Adorable photos of your dogs. Miss Ava Gardner is a charmer, and she knows it!

As for the snow... oy vey!


----------



## jmcadon

megt10 said:


> What a beautiful picture. It should be an advertisement for the bag.
> 
> That is how they should all do it.
> 
> Another fabulous picture Elaine.
> 
> 
> I did too. Prior to menopause, I never had a pooch. It has gotten a bit better but I have to be really careful now with what I eat. Prior to menopause, I was able to eat so much more without gaining weight. My thyroid went from fast to borderline hypothyroid.
> 
> Question for you ladies are you getting your quotes? I haven't been getting them for about a week now.



I am not getting quotes either...and I have a bigger upper belly since meno.  I watched Wanda Sykes yesterday on a talk show and she has named hers


----------



## jmcadon

Izzy48 said:


> The only nod to the dog's death in the episode is when the stone was being ordered. Hope the real dog didn't die.


In the previous episode they said the dog had cancer and would probably not make it through the night. It was so sweet they let the dog sleep in the bed with them in the middle. I think the real dog was just getting too old or maybe it is sick or something.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Both outfits look simply splendid, *meg*. You look *so* comfy-cozy today... it must be chilly down in So Cal! You're all bundled up as though you were in... I don't know... Minnesota!!
> 
> Oh, dear... your MIL needs an MRI on a *SUNDAY???* Has something come up unexpectedly? I thought MRIs were only done during the week...unless it was an emergency. I hope everything turns out okay.


Thanks, Elaine. Sorry, I am just now seeing these posts. I am not getting any messages. It was chilly, not cold but enough that I could wear a jacket and shawl at the same time. My favorite kind of weather. Now the top is back down on the car. My MIL is having an MRI because she is having pain in her back and is going to be getting some kind of cortisone shot. They needed the MRI first. The shot then is given by an anesthesiologist while watching on a scope where they are administering the shot. Kaiser does MRI's 7 days a week from 7am to 9pm or something like that. That was the first available appointment.


luvprada said:


> Happy belated birthday!


Thank you.


ElainePG said:


> All dressed up and off to the Symphony this afternoon. Nanette Lepore suit (which I bought 2 years ago, but couldn't fit into last year because of the Prednisone... now it's loose!), Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf, black & gold AGL flats, and MJ Peggy Wellington bag. The bag has two straps... a long leather crossbody one, more casual, and then this pretty gold one for dress-up.
> 
> Now if I can just stay awake for the performance!



You look amazing. I love the scarf.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Stunning, Meg! Almost didn't know you in the jeans. LOL!
> Happy Birthday, dear Meg!!!


Thank you SQ. I wore jeans again today. Had to take my MIL to the dentist.


Izzy48 said:


> No quotes for me either.


Thanks for letting me know. I hope that they are fixing that.


Izzy48 said:


> Did you do a reveal on the Chanel? Possibly I missed it or forgot. Love the sound of the finish of the leather. Very nice not to worry with rain damage.



No, I have had the bag a few years now. I rarely do a reveal. I do love the bag. I will get some pictures of it for you tomorrow. 

Here is my outfit with photo bombers. Never a dull moment.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Great outfits megt  is the skirt leather?


Thanks C, yes the skirt is leather but super lightweight. 


ElainePG said:


> Anyone watching the Academy Awards? IMO, Neil Patrick Harris is doing a TERRIBLE job as MC. Don't know if he wrote his own material, but nobody is laughing at his jokes. (Well, they aren't funny, so that makes sense.)
> 
> Some of the dresses are stunning, though. A lot of "column" dresses. Reese Witherspoon looked lovely in a plain white dress with navy trim, and Gwyneth Paltrow ditto in a cream dress with a "pouf" on one shoulder. I'll be polite, and not comment on J.Lo's dress. Just sayin'...
> 
> It was a _such_ a pleasure to see Meryl Streep close up... no plastic surgery for her; actual *wrinkles* around her eyes! And she looks great!


I missed it as always but will be googling the pics.


Florasun said:


> Meg you look fabulous as usual! Did you see anything in the estate jewelry you liked? And what shawls / scarves did you get? Enquiring minds want to know!    I really like your taupey - gray boots in the first pic.
> 
> View attachment 2906397
> 
> I just bought these at the Rack, because they were a good match with my new bag (which is supposed to be a neutral, and therefore GO with stuff I already own, so I don't have to run out and buy something to wear with. But what do I do???) SMH


I didn't see anything that was special. The booties are Chanel. I bought the BB shawl the De la Mer au Ciel and the Cavaliers du Caucase scarf in the brown cw I already have it in the black cw. I have worn both shawls already.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Thank you SQ. I wore jeans again today. Had to take my MIL to the dentist.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You look great!  Why can't I look like that in jeans <sigh>


----------



## megt10

BigPurseSue said:


> *It's such a relief to me to hear that someone had night sweats as bad as I have them but they eventually vanished without the need for medication*. I keep worrying I'm going to have these for the rest of my life. And the weight gain and arthritis flare-ups...I've had those too. I'm so relieved that I'm not the only one! Thank you! And thank you for suggesting the Estroven.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth! I got my lab work results today and absolutely everything is in the abnormal range. <sob> No wonder I feel wretched. A year ago I was healthy, energetic, and even thin...and now I feel as if my whole body has completely collapsed. <sob>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go through periods during which I can't sleep and wake up every hour with a hot flash. Sometimes I'll take a Benedryl and drift back to sleep, but an hour later I'm awake with another hot flash. Then I'll sleep just fine for a few weeks. That's the worst symptom because then I'll walk around groggy and with a swimming head for the next day or two, as if I missed a night of sleep. DH swears by melatonin for insomnia, but I haven't had the courage to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so very, very true! When I'm feeling the worst I remind myself "But look! You can see the snow falling! You can walk through the park! You can eat a chocolate éclair! You can still do these things! How wonderful that is!"  I also post at strange hours when I can't get back to sleep, as I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also noticed that when I do get regular exercise, I do feel much better. Not always, but often enough to make it an important daily routine. Last fall I re-landscaped part of our backyard, hauling wheelbarrows full of rocks up and down the hill for several hours each day.  You know my hot flashes completely vanished. And so did the night sweats. But they returned as soon as the snow started falling and I had to put the shovels away.
> 
> 
> On the other hand I have a friend who's always been very athletic, a triathlete who always seems to be training for something, and she seems to have suffered more than any other woman I know. For over a dozen years now she's had hot flashes so bad they steam up her glasses several times a day. It's probably genetics. My doctor said that the daily frequency and intensity of hot flashes is usually an indication of how long they'll last for most women and how troublesome they'll be.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! Your stories about getting through menopause have made me feel much better, and more confident that I can get through this without completely losing my mind. Thank you all!


Oh yeah, my night sweats were so bad for a little over a year that I walked around in a fog because of the lack of sleep I was getting. I had them up to 3 times a night and had to have 2 spare changes of sleep shorts and shirt as well as a towel to put under and over me. I sweat so much that the top sheet and comforter would be sopping wet. I also switched to Feel cooler sheets and mattress cover and that really helped too. Here is a link.
http://www.drinights.com/store/merc...ct_Code=OLSHEETSBLUE&Category_Code=FeelCooler


Izzy48 said:


> The only nod to the dog's death in the episode is when the stone was being ordered. Hope the real dog didn't die.


I hope so too.


BigPurseSue said:


> Yes it is!  Sadly he is no longer with us.
> 
> Our current basset friend is.....   He is modeling his faux fox fur winter coat also known as the "basset pimp coat" thanks to its leopard fleece belt and trim. He has a leopard-print hat to go with it but declined to wear it. It was -6 this morning.
> 
> We adopted him from a rescue last year. His long-time owner died and he didn't much like the heirs. He had stopped eating and was near death when he was given to the rescue. It was soon discovered that he has a "thing" for women with gray hair. He goes absolutely bonkers whenever he spots a woman with gray hair to the point of suffering an emotional explosion. When we're walking down the street and he sees a woman with gray hair he must chase her down, howling frantically. When we pass a house with a gray-haired woman looking out the window he drags me to the door. He knows all the houses on the street where gray-haired women live and he must visit them. When my girlfriends who've let their hair go gray visit he goes completely nuts, slobbering them and schmoozing them and jumping all over them the entire time they're here.
> 
> When they say "Wow, your dog really likes me! Why do you think that is?" I can't say "It's your gray hair," so I say "He can sense extra-special people."
> 
> The rest of humanity does not exist for this dog. Men, children, young women, they mean nothing to him, they are all invisible to him and he refuses to have anything to do with any human who is not a woman with gray hair.
> 
> Isn't that wonderful? A dog who thinks there is nothing more magical and wonderful than a woman who is going gray.


What a great picture he is adorable.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Miss P was cute...a relative to Uno (2008 winner). Uno had such a personality!
> 
> 
> My Beagle is a Blue-Tick...freckles with tri-coloring.
> Miss Ava Gardner, under covers........................................
> Ava is 14 and in great shape..knock wood!
> 
> 
> Here's their pathway...will it ever end with the snow??? More snow tonight!


What a great shot.


jmcadon said:


> ]I am not getting quotes either..[/B].and I have a bigger upper belly since meno.  I watched Wanda Sykes yesterday on a talk show and she has named hers



What's up with that? My belly is just more pronounced I went from a 25.5" waist to a 28 but I think my weight gain has been mostly evenly distributed which is normal for me. It still sucks.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SQ. I wore jeans again today. Had to take my MIL to the dentist.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You look great!  Why can't I look like that in jeans <sigh>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you. These are one of my favorite pairs. They are lightweight AG Tomboy relaxed straight leg. One place I have really noticed my body change after menopause was my thighs seem bigger. Many of the jeans or pants that still fit me elsewhere are vacuum sealed to my thighs. These are comfortably loose without being sloppy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

They are all precious! The snow is rough for the puppies!


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> What a great story, Sue! He is quite handsome in his "pimp coat"!
> Maybe his previous owner had gray hair and he's stuck in a time warp? I know Bassett's and the howling...I have a Beagle.
> I'm so glad you found each other!!!



Pimp coat, love it. He was lucky you adopted him. You're an angel for taking him in.  Old dogs make the best dogs.  There is a place called Old Dog Haven about an hour from me. They pull old dogs out of bad situations and either foster or they go to their 'final refuge home'. Final refuge is a home for the reminder of their lives. Old dog haven takes care of their expenses. They operate on donations and do not have a shelter. They have volunteers who foster or final refuge in their home.

 I wish we could take 1 in but we have 3 rescues. 2 about 8 years old and one about 4. My cocker mix would freak out if we added another dog. He was found as a stray. Taken to a shelter. When his owner came to get him, the shelter asked for 75 to pay for neutering him. The guy said keep him he's not worth $75.  He was terrified of strangers especially men
It took my DH a year and a half before Leo would allow DH to interact with him. He would snap. Now he runs to DH for pets.  He also wants to be dominant dog which is hard when you are 16 lbs and the biggest is 60lbs. He would snap and fuss at her. She is gentle and has no eyes  (birth defect ) but she would knock him down and bark in his face. It took almost 3 years of this for him to almost stop trying to be alpha. Some dogs just don't learn quickly


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> That's a really interesting observation, *BPS*. I hadn't known about the catty comments about GC's stunning wife (though, sadly, it doesn't surprise me) but I wouldn't at all put it past Lady Gaga to make a "statement"!



It wasn't lady Gaga it was Kathy Griffin


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Miss P was cute...a relative to Uno (2008 winner). Uno had such a personality!
> 
> 
> My Beagle is a Blue-Tick...freckles with tri-coloring.
> Miss Ava Gardner, under covers........................................
> Ava is 14 and in great shape..knock wood!
> 
> 
> Here's their pathway...will it ever end with the snow??? More snow tonight!



Thanks for sharing. Love these!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Miss P was cute...a relative to Uno (2008 winner). Uno had such a personality!
> 
> 
> My Beagle is a Blue-Tick...freckles with tri-coloring.
> Miss Ava Gardner, under covers........................................
> Ava is 14 and in great shape..knock wood!
> 
> 
> Here's their pathway...will it ever end with the snow??? More snow tonight!



How cute!!!!  oh wow, snow snow and snow


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you SQ. I wore jeans again today. Had to take my MIL to the dentist.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I hope that they are fixing that.
> 
> 
> No, I have had the bag a few years now. I rarely do a reveal. I do love the bag. I will get some pictures of it for you tomorrow.
> 
> Here is my outfit with photo bombers. Never a dull moment.



You look great in your jeans Megt! love all the furry models too 



megt10 said:


> *Thanks C, yes the skirt is leather but super lightweight. *
> 
> I missed it as always but will be googling the pics.
> 
> I didn't see anything that was special. The booties are Chanel. I bought the BB shawl the De la Mer au Ciel and the Cavaliers du Caucase scarf in the brown cw I already have it in the black cw. I have worn both shawls already.



Love the skirt on you


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Pimp coat, love it. He was lucky you adopted him. You're an angel for taking him in.  Old dogs make the best dogs.  There is a place called Old Dog Haven about an hour from me. They pull old dogs out of bad situations and either foster or they go to their 'final refuge home'. Final refuge is a home for the reminder of their lives. Old dog haven takes care of their expenses. They operate on donations and do not have a shelter. They have volunteers who foster or final refuge in their home.
> 
> I wish we could take 1 in but we have 3 rescues. 2 about 8 years old and one about 4. My cocker mix would freak out if we added another dog. He was found as a stray. Taken to a shelter. When his owner came to get him, the shelter asked for 75 to pay for neutering him. The guy said keep him he's not worth $75.  He was terrified of strangers especially men
> It took my DH a year and a half before Leo would allow DH to interact with him. He would snap. Now he runs to DH for pets.  He also wants to be dominant dog which is hard when you are 16 lbs and the biggest is 60lbs. He would snap and fuss at her. She is gentle and has no eyes  (birth defect ) but she would knock him down and bark in his face. It took almost 3 years of this for him to almost stop trying to be alpha. Some dogs just don't learn quickly




Wonderful story, Luv!
Great that Old Dog Haven exists. How anyone can get rid of an old companion is beyond me! 
So many dogs/cats in need of good homes, nice to see so many of us, on this thread...adopt!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Elaine. Sorry, I am just now seeing these posts. I am not getting any messages. It was chilly, not cold but enough that I could wear a jacket and shawl at the same time. My favorite kind of weather. Now the top is back down on the car. My MIL is having an MRI because she is having pain in her back and is going to be getting some kind of cortisone shot. They needed the MRI first. *The shot then is given by an anesthesiologist while watching on a scope where they are administering the shot.* Kaiser does MRI's 7 days a week from 7am to 9pm or something like that. That was the first available appointment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> You look amazing. I love the scarf.



I've had that procedure in the past... it made a huge difference. Reduced my pain level a LOT. I'd *never* have an injection any more unless it was guided with some sort of a scope, or ultrasound. I just had a shoulder injection, guided by ultrasound, and in 2 days the pain was all gone. My (former!) doctor had injected the same shoulder a few months earlier, but not guided... just stuck in the syringe any old place... and it didn't do a thing for me.

Fingers crossed that your MIL can get the injection sooner rather than later, and that it helps relieve her pain.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you SQ. I wore jeans again today. Had to take my MIL to the dentist.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I hope that they are fixing that.
> 
> 
> No, I have had the bag a few years now. I rarely do a reveal. I do love the bag. I will get some pictures of it for you tomorrow.
> 
> Here is my outfit with photo bombers. Never a dull moment.


You and your "photo bombers" look adorable, *meg*!


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> It wasn't lady Gaga it was Kathy Griffin



I didn't phrase my post correctly. I know it was KG that made the original snarky comment. What I was "trying" to say (my brain has turned to mush!) was that LG's *gloves* were perhaps a bit of a wrist-slap to KG for her (KG's) snarky comment.

Is that confusing enough?


----------



## jmcadon

luvprada said:


> Pimp coat, love it. He was lucky you adopted him. You're an angel for taking him in.  Old dogs make the best dogs.  There is a place called Old Dog Haven about an hour from me. They pull old dogs out of bad situations and either foster or they go to their 'final refuge home'. Final refuge is a home for the reminder of their lives. Old dog haven takes care of their expenses. They operate on donations and do not have a shelter. They have volunteers who foster or final refuge in their home.
> 
> I wish we could take 1 in but we have 3 rescues. 2 about 8 years old and one about 4. My cocker mix would freak out if we added another dog. He was found as a stray. Taken to a shelter. When his owner came to get him, the shelter asked for 75 to pay for neutering him. The guy said keep him he's not worth $75.  He was terrified of strangers especially men
> It took my DH a year and a half before Leo would allow DH to interact with him. He would snap. Now he runs to DH for pets.  He also wants to be dominant dog which is hard when you are 16 lbs and the biggest is 60lbs. He would snap and fuss at her. She is gentle and has no eyes  (birth defect ) but she would knock him down and bark in his face. It took almost 3 years of this for him to almost stop trying to be alpha. Some dogs just don't learn quickly



We usually adopt older dogs too.  Our oldest we got when he was 8 and now he is 15!  He is a lab/beagle mix and not particularly friendly but we love him to death.  We usually just ask for the one that needs a home the most so our newest was only 2 but she is a pit mix and so many people are afraid of the breed.  She has been our most loving gentle dog yet!  I volunteer at the shelter and it is soooo hard not to bring home another one...:doggie:


----------



## Izzy48

More snow tonight, &#128561;! My bag hanger arrived from Aspinal in London as did my London taxi charm.





I was too lazy to put it on a table so I substituted my buffet in the entry. If it will work on that it will work on anything. This is the exact duplicate of the one I left in a restaurant with exception of the color of the leather so I can recommend the quality.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> More snow tonight, &#128561;! My bag hanger arrived from Aspinal in London as did my London taxi charm.
> 
> View attachment 2908495
> View attachment 2908496
> 
> 
> I was too lazy to put it on a table so I substituted my buffet in the entry. If it will work on that it will work on anything. This is the exact duplicate of the one I left in a restaurant with exception of the color of the leather so I can recommend the quality.


The bag hanger looks good. And I absolutely ADORE the London Taxi charm! Was that from Aspinal, also? Will you be using it as a bag charm, or as a key ring?

I was looking at a cute Prada key ring on TheRealReal the other day, and almost bought it, but then realized that (considering the brand of car I'm buying) they will probably provide me with a rather nice key ring! But if they don't, I *seriously* need that London Taxicab.


----------



## ElainePG

I have just been to the Gucci web site (they enticed me with an email ) and I have fallen in love with one of their new S/S15 bags. It's the Jackie Soft Leather shoulder bag. It has (count 'em!) not one, but TWO straps, a wide canvas one, and a shorter leather one. It looks as though it would be the perfect size for me. And (best of all) it is LOGO FREE!

My only concern: it is unlined. The description reads "the inner side was specially sueded to act as a protective interior" which sounds a lot like my new vintage Coach Willis, so should I be worried?

I'll be at the Gucci boutique in San Jose in a couple of months, so I'll get to try it IRL. In the meantime, I'd appreciate any thoughts. I only own one Gucci bag: the Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote, which of course is a totally different design, and much larger.


----------



## skyqueen

jmcadon said:


> We usually adopt older dogs too.  Our oldest we got when he was 8 and now he is 15!  He is a lab/beagle mix and not particularly friendly but we love him to death.  We usually just ask for the one that needs a home the most so our newest was only 2 but she is a pit mix and so many people are afraid of the breed.  She has been our most loving gentle dog yet!  I volunteer at the shelter and it is soooo hard not to bring home another one...:doggie:




Good for you, jm! How can anyone dump an older companion??? I often wonder what kind of people do this.
I've never owned a Pit Bull or PB mix but I've known a few...always wonderful, loving dogs! I blame the owners not the poor dogs.......


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> More snow tonight, &#128561;! My bag hanger arrived from Aspinal in London as did my London taxi charm.
> 
> View attachment 2908495
> View attachment 2908496
> 
> 
> I was too lazy to put it on a table so I substituted my buffet in the entry. If it will work on that it will work on anything. This is the exact duplicate of the one I left in a restaurant with exception of the color of the leather so I can recommend the quality.



Great bag hanger and LOVE the bag charm! Mulberry?



ElainePG said:


> I have just been to the Gucci web site (they enticed me with an email ) and I have fallen in love with one of their new S/S15 bags. It's the Jackie Soft Leather shoulder bag. It has (count 'em!) not one, but TWO straps, a wide canvas one, and a shorter leather one. It looks as though it would be the perfect size for me. And (best of all) it is LOGO FREE!
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern: it is unlined. The description reads "the inner side was specially sueded to act as a protective interior" which sounds a lot like my new vintage Coach Willis, so should I be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be at the Gucci boutique in San Jose in a couple of months, so I'll get to try it IRL. In the meantime, I'd appreciate any thoughts. I only own one Gucci bag: the Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote, which of course is a totally different design, and much larger.




Love this bag, Elaine...especially the leather and canvas straps, totally different looks. My Evelyne has an unlined interior and it's fine. I would use a purse liner.
I thought you were done buying bags? LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Great bag hanger and LOVE the bag charm! Mulberry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag, Elaine...especially the leather and canvas straps, totally different looks. My Evelyne has an unlined interior and it's fine. I would use a purse liner.
> *I thought you were done buying bags? LOL!*



*Me?* No, not at all! I'm bringing 10 bags to my local consignment shop, lower-end bags that I bought before being "educated" on tPF, but I certainly don't plan to stop buying new bags! I still have $$$ in my 2015 Bag Budget, plus I can ask The Hubster for a bag for my birthday, if I want to. And I probably want to.

I'm just being super-picky, at this point, because I love all the bags I have, and there really isn't anything I'm craving at the moment (other than the Gucci bag I just posted, LOL!). Maybe a better way to put it is that there isn't a huge hole in my collection, like a full-sized black bag, or something like that.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> The bag hanger looks good. And I absolutely ADORE the London Taxi charm! Was that from Aspinal, also? Will you be using it as a bag charm, or as a key ring?
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at a cute Prada key ring on TheRealReal the other day, and almost bought it, but then realized that (considering the brand of car I'm buying) they will probably provide me with a rather nice key ring! But if they don't, I *seriously* need that London Taxicab.




Yes it is from Aspinal but I will use it on my Mulberry bags.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I have just been to the Gucci web site (they enticed me with an email ) and I have fallen in love with one of their new S/S15 bags. It's the Jackie Soft Leather shoulder bag. It has (count 'em!) not one, but TWO straps, a wide canvas one, and a shorter leather one. It looks as though it would be the perfect size for me. And (best of all) it is LOGO FREE!
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern: it is unlined. The description reads "the inner side was specially sueded to act as a protective interior" which sounds a lot like my new vintage Coach Willis, so should I be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be at the Gucci boutique in San Jose in a couple of months, so I'll get to try it IRL. In the meantime, I'd appreciate any thoughts. I only own one Gucci bag: the Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote, which of course is a totally different design, and much larger.




Beautiful bag!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> I didn't phrase my post correctly. I know it was KG that made the original snarky comment. What I was "trying" to say (my brain has turned to mush!) was that LG's *gloves* were perhaps a bit of a wrist-slap to KG for her (KG's) snarky comment.
> 
> Is that confusing enough?



I am always confused  but can't  stand Kathy Griffin that is why I remembered who said it!


----------



## luvprada

jmcadon said:


> We usually adopt older dogs too.  Our oldest we got when he was 8 and now he is 15!  He is a lab/beagle mix and not particularly friendly but we love him to death.  We usually just ask for the one that needs a home the most so our newest was only 2 but she is a pit mix and so many people are afraid of the breed.  She has been our most loving gentle dog yet!  I volunteer at the shelter and it is soooo hard not to bring home another one...:doggie:



Pit bulls are great dogs. I wish others would give them a  chance.

Munchkin my pom came from a foster group that now focuses on pit bull rescue. A few weeks ago I found out that Forgotten Dogs was where a friend of mine just  got her pit bull mix pup. Same foster group Munchkin came from. Strange coincidence as she didn't know the rescue I got him from. Her pup is adorable and got lucky with a great home!


----------



## mixlv

Well after going back and forth and back and forth and looking at bags online and in person for months I finally chose the Fendi 2Jours Petite in pale pink.  I ordered it tonight and I'll post a pic when I get it but it seems to be the perfect choice for me - a combination of saffiano leather and calf skin in pink that is similar to the Prada tote I was looking at, but is Fendi - and pale pink which I love.  Thanks for your help!  
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-2...ements%3D&eItemId=prod176420143&cmCat=product


----------



## ElainePG

mixlv said:


> Well after going back and forth and back and forth and looking at bags online and in person for months I finally chose the Fendi 2Jours Petite in pale pink.  I ordered it tonight and I'll post a pic when I get it but it seems to be the perfect choice for me - a combination of saffiano leather and calf skin in pink that is similar to the Prada tote I was looking at, but is Fendi - and pale pink which I love.  Thanks for your help!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-2...ements%3D&eItemId=prod176420143&cmCat=product


Fabulous choice! I own this bag in Lago, a sort of turquoise blue, and I adore it. It looks beautiful in pale pink... I'm sure you're going to love it.


----------



## Izzy48

mixlv said:


> Well after going back and forth and back and forth and looking at bags online and in person for months I finally chose the Fendi 2Jours Petite in pale pink.  I ordered it tonight and I'll post a pic when I get it but it seems to be the perfect choice for me - a combination of saffiano leather and calf skin in pink that is similar to the Prada tote I was looking at, but is Fendi - and pale pink which I love.  Thanks for your help!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-2...ements%3D&eItemId=prod176420143&cmCat=product



Hope you like it as well as I do my 2Jours! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Izzy48

Just a little after 1am and 7 inches of snow have fallen since about 8pm. Several more hours of snow then it turns into an freezing rain with sleet. On many roads there are still layers of ice so it will be horrible tomorrow. Boston has over 100 inches so why am I complaining? We only have about a total of a foot now. Ugh!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Great bag hanger and LOVE the bag charm! Mulberry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag, Elaine...especially the leather and canvas straps, totally different looks. My Evelyne has an unlined interior and it's fine. I would use a purse liner.
> I thought you were done buying bags? LOL!




No, it's from Aspinal and very good quality. They have the double decker bus, red telephone booth and things like that.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> I have just been to the Gucci web site... My only concern: it is unlined. The description reads "the inner side was specially sueded to act as a protective interior" which sounds a lot like my new vintage Coach Willis, so should I be worried?




I have a few vintage Coach bags with the suede-like lining. I've never had a problem, but I never carry pens in my bags. Carry pencils instead. A purse lining is a good idea. But I do like the feel of that suede-like lining. Seems rich and indulgent somehow. 



ElainePG said:


> That's a really interesting observation, *BPS*. I hadn't known about the catty comments about GC's stunning wife (though, sadly, it doesn't surprise me)....


 
The NY Times did a big write-up on it if you can believe it. Whatever happened to "All the news that's fit to print?"




skyqueen said:


> My Beagle is a Blue-Tick...freckles with tri-coloring.
> Miss Ava Gardner, under covers........................................
> Ava is 14 and in great shape..knock wood!
> 
> Here's their pathway...will it ever end with the snow??? More snow tonight!


 
Omigosh, I'm in love! Beagles are one of my favorite breeds. Not only are they sweet but they're just so happy about everything! Did you shovel all that snow? 


Miss Ava Gardner is gorgeous! 




jmcadon said:


> I am not getting quotes either...and I have a bigger upper belly since meno.  I watched Wanda Sykes yesterday on a talk show and she has named hers




Loooove Wanda Sykes!  




megt10 said:


> Oh yeah, my night sweats were so bad for a little over a year that I walked around in a fog because of the lack of sleep I was getting. I had them up to 3 times a night and had to have 2 spare changes of sleep shorts and shirt as well as a towel to put under and over me. I sweat so much that the top sheet and comforter would be sopping wet. I also switched to Feel cooler sheets and mattress cover and that really helped too. Here is a link.
> http://www.drinights.com/store/merc...ct_Code=OLSHEETSBLUE&Category_Code=FeelCooler
> 
> I hope so too.


 
Oh my gosh, that is me!  I gave up on the sleep shorts because I was changing them so often in the night and they were spending all their time in the wash. I found a lady on ebay who sells gauze nightgowns and the cooler nightwear actually seems to help. Thank you for recommending the Feel cooler sheets! I'm going to check those out. I've been searching for sheets like that. 


Your "photo bombers" are adorable! Is that a tortoise shell kitty? They supposedly have very unique and often eccentric personalities. What's the phrase you sometime hear...is it "tortie crazies"? 


Love your outfits, Meg! Wish I could pull it together as well as you do. And like Chessmount said, I would give anything to look as good as you do in jeans. 




skyqueen said:


> What a great story, Sue! He is quite handsome in his "pimp coat"!
> Maybe his previous owner had gray hair and he's stuck in a time warp? I know Bassett's and the howling...I have a Beagle.
> I'm so glad you found each other!!!


 
We believe his prior owner, an elderly lady who evidently lived as a recluse, did have gray or white hair. She lived with him for 12 years before dying suddenly. Very sad. We feel very lucky to have him. 


Home doesn't seem like home without a little occasional hound howling.


----------



## BigPurseSue

luvprada said:


> Pimp coat, love it. He was lucky you adopted him. You're an angel for taking him in.  Old dogs make the best dogs.  There is a place called Old Dog Haven about an hour from me. They pull old dogs out of bad situations and either foster or they go to their 'final refuge home'. Final refuge is a home for the reminder of their lives. Old dog haven takes care of their expenses. They operate on donations and do not have a shelter. They have volunteers who foster or final refuge in their home.
> 
> I wish we could take 1 in but we have 3 rescues. 2 about 8 years old and one about 4. My cocker mix would freak out if we added another dog. He was found as a stray. Taken to a shelter. *When his owner came to get him, the shelter asked for 75 to pay for neutering him. The guy said keep him he's not worth $75.*  He was terrified of strangers especially men
> It took my DH a year and a half before Leo would allow DH to interact with him. He would snap. Now he runs to DH for pets.  He also wants to be dominant dog which is hard when you are 16 lbs and the biggest is 60lbs. He would snap and fuss at her. She is gentle and has no eyes  (birth defect ) but she would knock him down and bark in his face. It took almost 3 years of this for him to almost stop trying to be alpha. Some dogs just don't learn quickly




Isn't that awful? How can people behave that way? Well you now know how the guy treated him. Years ago we adopted a dog from the shelter that had been picked up as a stray and the owner didn't want to pay to spring him from the pound. He was the most marvelous dog. He became the soul of our household, always standing vigil wise and serene in the center of the house, at the top of the stairs. For a long time I worried that his former owner might spot us walking down the street and demand his return.


Old Dog Haven sounds like a wonderful place. There's a similar rescue called House of Puddles (www.houseofpuddles.org) which takes in ancient basset hounds. Love that name! 

It took our guy about six months to stop being afraid of my husband and accept treats and other food from him. 




jmcadon said:


> We usually adopt older dogs too.  Our oldest we got when he was 8 and now he is 15!  He is a lab/beagle mix and not particularly friendly but we love him to death. * We usually just ask for the one that needs a home the most *so our newest was only 2 but she is a pit mix and so many people are afraid of the breed.  She has been our most loving gentle dog yet!  I volunteer at the shelter and it is soooo hard not to bring home another one...:doggie:


That is so sweet! It's amazing how many people think that just because a dog is old it's not worth having as a pet. We also adopt mostly older dogs. It's heartbreaking when you have them for only a few years, but gratifying in other ways as their personalities are often wise and mellow. I don't think I could volunteer at a shelter as I'd want to bring them all home.


----------



## skyqueen

mixlv said:


> Well after going back and forth and back and forth and looking at bags online and in person for months I finally chose the Fendi 2Jours Petite in pale pink.  I ordered it tonight and I'll post a pic when I get it but it seems to be the perfect choice for me - a combination of saffiano leather and calf skin in pink that is similar to the Prada tote I was looking at, but is Fendi - and pale pink which I love.  Thanks for your help!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-2...3D&eItemId=prod176420143&cmCat=product[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for spring/summer!
> Post a pic when you get it...........................


----------



## Cilifene

mixlv said:


> Well after going back and forth and back and forth and looking at bags online and in person for months I finally chose the Fendi 2Jours Petite in pale pink.  I ordered it tonight and I'll post a pic when I get it but it seems to be the perfect choice for me - a combination of saffiano leather and calf skin in pink that is similar to the Prada tote I was looking at, but is Fendi - and pale pink which I love.  Thanks for your help!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-2...ements%3D&eItemId=prod176420143&cmCat=product



Beautiful - as SQ says, the perfect bag for spring summer


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Pimp coat, love it. He was lucky you adopted him. You're an angel for taking him in.  Old dogs make the best dogs.  There is a place called Old Dog Haven about an hour from me. They pull old dogs out of bad situations and either foster or they go to their 'final refuge home'. Final refuge is a home for the reminder of their lives. Old dog haven takes care of their expenses. They operate on donations and do not have a shelter. They have volunteers who foster or final refuge in their home.
> 
> I wish we could take 1 in but we have 3 rescues. 2 about 8 years old and one about 4. My cocker mix would freak out if we added another dog. He was found as a stray. Taken to a shelter. When his owner came to get him, the shelter asked for 75 to pay for neutering him. The guy said keep him he's not worth $75.  He was terrified of strangers especially men
> It took my DH a year and a half before Leo would allow DH to interact with him. He would snap. Now he runs to DH for pets.  He also wants to be dominant dog which is hard when you are 16 lbs and the biggest is 60lbs. He would snap and fuss at her. She is gentle and has no eyes  (birth defect ) but she would knock him down and bark in his face. It took almost 3 years of this for him to almost stop trying to be alpha. Some dogs just don't learn quickly


What a great story. Beau was always the alpha dog and now Misha and Nick are trying to sort out who is the alpha dog but I think it's Sammie the cat .


Cilifene said:


> You look great in your jeans Megt! love all the furry models too
> 
> 
> 
> Love the skirt on you


Thank you, Cilifene. I almost got rid of the skirt a few years ago as it was too big for me when I bought it on a final sale. It fits fine now.


ElainePG said:


> I've had that procedure in the past... it made a huge difference. Reduced my pain level a LOT. I'd *never* have an injection any more unless it was guided with some sort of a scope, or ultrasound. I just had a shoulder injection, guided by ultrasound, and in 2 days the pain was all gone. My (former!) doctor had injected the same shoulder a few months earlier, but not guided... just stuck in the syringe any old place... and it didn't do a thing for me.
> 
> Fingers crossed that your MIL can get the injection sooner rather than later, and that it helps relieve her pain.



I am hoping that she gets the shot soon too. I think it will make all the difference in how she feels. The area that she is getting the injection has to be done using some kind of imaging since there are so many nerves in the area. She has to go to a pain management class prior to the injection too. That isn't even scheduled yet. I love Kaiser but sometimes it is annoying how many hoops they make you jump through to get something done. I took that same class a few years ago, but back then it was a series of 8 classes, not just 1. I was trying to get Kaiser to pay for my acupuncture for my arthritis in my hands. I left half way through the first class when they said that there would be another 8 of them. I just didn't have the time to waste and just paid for the treatments.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You and your "photo bombers" look adorable, *meg*!


Thanks, Elaine. They were just too cute. Misha always knows when we are leaving the house and wants to go with us so badly.


jmcadon said:


> We usually adopt older dogs too.  Our oldest we got when he was 8 and now he is 15!  He is a lab/beagle mix and not particularly friendly but we love him to death.  We usually just ask for the one that needs a home the most so our newest was only 2 but she is a pit mix and so many people are afraid of the breed.  She has been our most loving gentle dog yet!  I volunteer at the shelter and it is soooo hard not to bring home another one...:doggie:


Aww, another great story. I used to volunteer at a shelter and both times I ended up bringing home 1 dog. Beau was my last shelter dog. I am a foster failure and I know it.


Izzy48 said:


> More snow tonight, &#128561;! My bag hanger arrived from Aspinal in London as did my London taxi charm.
> 
> View attachment 2908495
> View attachment 2908496
> 
> 
> I was too lazy to put it on a table so I substituted my buffet in the entry. If it will work on that it will work on anything. This is the exact duplicate of the one I left in a restaurant with exception of the color of the leather so I can recommend the quality.


Love the London taxi charm. It is adorable. I bag hook is awesome looking too.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I have just been to the Gucci web site (they enticed me with an email ) and I have fallen in love with one of their new S/S15 bags. It's the Jackie Soft Leather shoulder bag. It has (count 'em!) not one, but TWO straps, a wide canvas one, and a shorter leather one. It looks as though it would be the perfect size for me. And (best of all) it is LOGO FREE!
> 
> My only concern: it is unlined. The description reads "the inner side was specially sueded to act as a protective interior" which sounds a lot like my new vintage Coach Willis, so should I be worried?
> 
> I'll be at the Gucci boutique in San Jose in a couple of months, so I'll get to try it IRL. In the meantime, I'd appreciate any thoughts. I only own one Gucci bag: the Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote, which of course is a totally different design, and much larger.


This is a beautiful bag Elaine. I had the full size of this bag but it was really large and I only used it for travel. It was really lightweight and so pretty. I never had any problems with the interior but I can't remember if it was unlined or not. 


ElainePG said:


> *Me?* No, not at all! I'm bringing 10 bags to my local consignment shop, lower-end bags that I bought before being "educated" on tPF, but I certainly don't plan to stop buying new bags! I still have $$$ in my 2015 Bag Budget, plus I can ask The Hubster for a bag for my birthday, if I want to. And I probably want to.
> 
> *I'm just being super-picky, at this point, *because I love all the bags I have, and there really isn't anything I'm craving at the moment (other than the Gucci bag I just posted, LOL!). Maybe a better way to put it is that there isn't a huge hole in my collection, like a full-sized black bag, or something like that.


Me too. I still need to go through my bags and let go of a lot more of them. There is always something new that I love and want. I need to make sure that I will really use what I purchase. I looked at so many bags last week at SCP, but none of them made me really want them.


mixlv said:


> Well after going back and forth and back and forth and looking at bags online and in person for months I finally chose the Fendi 2Jours Petite in pale pink.  I ordered it tonight and I'll post a pic when I get it but it seems to be the perfect choice for me - a combination of saffiano leather and calf skin in pink that is similar to the Prada tote I was looking at, but is Fendi - and pale pink which I love.  Thanks for your help!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-2...ements%3D&eItemId=prod176420143&cmCat=product


This is a beautiful bag. I love a soft pink. Congratulations.


Izzy48 said:


> Just a little after 1am and 7 inches of snow have fallen since about 8pm. Several more hours of snow then it turns into an freezing rain with sleet. On many roads there are still layers of ice so it will be horrible tomorrow.* Boston has over 100 inches so* why am I complaining? We only have about a total of a foot now. Ugh!



This is when I am glad that I don't live in Boston anymore. I love the snow but in small doses.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Just a little after 1am and 7 inches of snow have fallen since about 8pm. Several more hours of snow then it turns into an freezing rain with sleet. On many roads there are still layers of ice so it will be horrible tomorrow. Boston has over 100 inches so why am I complaining? We only have about a total of a foot now. Ugh!


Snowing, AGAIN, as I post...going to try to go out to lunch!


----------



## megt10

BigPurseSue said:


> I have a few vintage Coach bags with the suede-like lining. I've never had a problem, but I never carry pens in my bags. Carry pencils instead. A purse lining is a good idea. But I do like the feel of that suede-like lining. Seems rich and indulgent somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Times did a big write-up on it if you can believe it. Whatever happened to "All the news that's fit to print?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh, I'm in love! Beagles are one of my favorite breeds. Not only are they sweet but they're just so happy about everything! Did you shovel all that snow?
> 
> 
> Miss Ava Gardner is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loooove Wanda Sykes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, that is me!  I gave up on the sleep shorts because I was changing them so often in the night and they were spending all their time in the wash. I found a lady on ebay who sells gauze nightgowns and the cooler nightwear actually seems to help. Thank you for recommending the Feel cooler sheets! I'm going to check those out. I've been searching for sheets like that.
> 
> 
> Your "photo bombers" are adorable! Is that a tortoise shell kitty? They supposedly have very unique and often eccentric personalities. What's the phrase you sometime hear...is it "tortie crazies"?
> 
> 
> Love your outfits, Meg! Wish I could pull it together as well as you do. And like Chessmount said, I would give anything to look as good as you do in jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We believe his prior owner, an elderly lady who evidently lived as a recluse, did have gray or white hair. She lived with him for 12 years before dying suddenly. Very sad. We feel very lucky to have him.
> 
> 
> Home doesn't seem like home without a little occasional hound howling.





BigPurseSue said:


> Isn't that awful? How can people behave that way? Well you now know how the guy treated him. Years ago we adopted a dog from the shelter that had been picked up as a stray and the owner didn't want to pay to spring him from the pound. He was the most marvelous dog. He became the soul of our household, always standing vigil wise and serene in the center of the house, at the top of the stairs. For a long time I worried that his former owner might spot us walking down the street and demand his return.
> 
> 
> Old Dog Haven sounds like a wonderful place. There's a similar rescue called House of Puddles (www.houseofpuddles.org) which takes in ancient basset hounds. Love that name!
> 
> It took our guy about six months to stop being afraid of my husband and accept treats and other food from him.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet! It's amazing how many people think that just because a dog is old it's not worth having as a pet. We also adopt mostly older dogs. It's heartbreaking when you have them for only a few years, but gratifying in other ways as their personalities are often wise and mellow. I don't think I could volunteer at a shelter as I'd want to bring them all home.



I just stocked up on sleep shorts. I have some night sweat nightgowns too but needed to be able to go out with the dogs and found the shorts more convenient. Back then, Beau would wake me up at 4 AM to go out and he refused to go in the backyard. Sammie is a tortie and she does have tortitude! She has such personality that she really made me a cat lover. Prior to her, I always liked cats but never would call myself a cat person. She is a little bit crazy, but so loving and lovable.


----------



## ElainePG

We're off to an Ikebana (Japanese flower arranging) demonstration at a shop that carries really nice products from Japan. The owner, Mitsuko, has brought in a collection of old Japanese pottery, which will be fun to see.

So I'm wearing my Hermès _Kimonos et Inros_ scarf, and a Rebecca Minkoff mini-tote bag. This is the only one of my RM bags that I'm not getting rid of... I just love the shape and size. Besides, for anyone who follows Wendy's Lookbook blog, she was carrying this *exact* mini-tote in all her model shots last week!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love Kaiser but sometimes it is annoying how many hoops they make you jump through to get something done.[/B] I took that same class a few years ago, but back then it was a series of 8 classes, not just 1. I was trying to get Kaiser to pay for my acupuncture for my arthritis in my hands. I left half way through the first class when they said that there would be another 8 of them. I just didn't have the time to waste and just paid for the treatments.



I didn't realize that about Kaiser. What a pity that she has to sit through a class, if she's in pain. It's kind of ironic, isn't it? At least it's only one class, and not eight. But it's a shame that she can't get the injection ASAP.

*Eight* classes, just to get *acupuncture*? That's ridiculous! I don't blame you for just going ahead and paying for it yourself. Did it help? I know you were talking about getting cortisone injections in your hands. I hope Kaiser doesn't make you go to classes before they pay for that!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> We're off to an Ikebana (Japanese flower arranging) demonstration at a shop that carries really nice products from Japan. The owner, Mitsuko, has brought in a collection of old Japanese pottery, which will be fun to see.
> 
> So I'm wearing my Hermès _Kimonos et Inros_ scarf, and a Rebecca Minkoff mini-tote bag. This is the only one of my RM bags that I'm not getting rid of... I just love the shape and size. Besides, for anyone who follows Wendy's Lookbook blog, she was carrying this *exact* mini-tote in all her model shots last week!



 ...nice bag ....


----------



## Izzy48

It is not an understatement when I say I enjoy my Mulberry bags and accessories. Changed today from  a red MJ to my Black Mulberry.
	

		
			
		

		
	





The front fob is the Aspinal fob and the one on the side is the Mulberry Aquarius key chain.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Snowing, AGAIN, as I post...going to try to go out to lunch!




Hope you made it.


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> I have just been to the Gucci web site (they enticed me with an email ) and I have fallen in love with one of their new S/S15 bags. It's the Jackie Soft Leather shoulder bag. It has (count 'em!) not one, but TWO straps, a wide canvas one, and a shorter leather one. It looks as though it would be the perfect size for me. And (best of all) it is LOGO FREE!
> 
> My only concern: it is unlined. The description reads "the inner side was specially sueded to act as a protective interior" which sounds a lot like my new vintage Coach Willis, so should I be worried?
> 
> I'll be at the Gucci boutique in San Jose in a couple of months, so I'll get to try it IRL. In the meantime, I'd appreciate any thoughts. I only own one Gucci bag: the Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote, which of course is a totally different design, and much larger.



Oh, I really like the size of this bag!


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> We're off to an Ikebana (Japanese flower arranging) demonstration at a shop that carries really nice products from Japan. The owner, Mitsuko, has brought in a collection of old Japanese pottery, which will be fun to see.
> 
> So I'm wearing my Hermès _Kimonos et Inros_ scarf, and a Rebecca Minkoff mini-tote bag. This is the only one of my RM bags that I'm not getting rid of... I just love the shape and size. Besides, for anyone who follows Wendy's Lookbook blog, she was carrying this *exact* mini-tote in all her model shots last week!



Love this little bag!  I have one in teal...surprising how much ii holds.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> It is not an understatement when I say I enjoy my Mulberry bags and accessories. Changed today from  a red MJ to my Black Mulberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909411
> View attachment 2909412
> 
> 
> The front fob is the Aspinal fob and the one on the side is the Mulberry Aquarius key chain.


The Aquarius charm looks great against the black!



Izzy48 said:


> Hope you made it.


I did...Mexican food. Delish!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> It is not an understatement when I say I enjoy my Mulberry bags and accessories. Changed today from  a red MJ to my Black Mulberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909411
> View attachment 2909412
> 
> 
> The front fob is the Aspinal fob and the one on the side is the Mulberry Aquarius key chain.



Love the Black Mulberry - the charms are so cute


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> ...nice bag ....



Thank you, *cilifene*! It wasn't expensive, but I like the look of it.



jmcadon said:


> Love this little bag!  I have one in teal...*surprising how much ii holds*.



I know, right? I always think of it as a "mini bag," and then I start putting stuff into it, and I can carry everything I need!


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Oh, I really like the size of this bag!



It looks as though it would be the perfect size, doesn't it? Not too big, and not too small... just like the "baby bear" in Goldilocks!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> It is not an understatement when I say I enjoy my Mulberry bags and accessories. Changed today from  a red MJ to my Black Mulberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909411
> View attachment 2909412
> 
> 
> The front fob is the Aspinal fob and the one on the side is the Mulberry Aquarius key chain.


The black Mulberry bag is gorgeous, Izzy, and the charms are adorable! I love the Mulberry Pink pouch in the foreground... I'll bet it makes you happy every time you open your bag! Is it a cosmetics bag?


----------



## ElainePG

The Ikebana demonstration was such fun... I was inspired to give it a try. Let me tell you, it's a *lot* harder than it looks! 

This is my first attempt, kind of a mess, but a good way to show off my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag. And (fortunately for my wallet!) it turns out that I already own an Hermès scarf that matches: _Napoléon_, also a vintage piece, probably about the same age as the bag. I adore this scarf because it's a jacquard. The jacquard motif is bees, the symbol of Napoléon's reign. You can see them in the green border if you look closely.

The Willis arrived in pristine condition. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> The black Mulberry bag is gorgeous, Izzy, and the charms are adorable! I love the Mulberry Pink pouch in the foreground... I'll bet it makes you happy every time you open your bag! Is it a cosmetics bag?




Mulberry sells it as a locked cosmetics case. The flap is leather lined and the body of the bag is lined with the Mulberry logo lining.  I think it is the same color  your pink bag. I have one in oak and the pink one and Meredith has one as well. We both use ours as small clutch bags and Kirsty said many people buy them as a clutch. The pink one is glossy goat and it feels like silk.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> The Ikebana demonstration was such fun... I was inspired to give it a try. Let me tell you, it's a *lot* harder than it looks!
> 
> This is my first attempt, kind of a mess, but a good way to show off my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag. And (fortunately for my wallet!) it turns out that I already own an Hermès scarf that matches: _Napoléon_, also a vintage piece, probably about the same age as the bag. I adore this scarf because it's a jacquard. The jacquard motif is bees, the symbol of Napoléon's reign. You can see them in the green border if you look closely.
> 
> The Willis arrived in pristine condition. I couldn't be happier.


The flowers and scarf are so lovely!

 I LOVE THAT WILLIS!!! Congrats on the gorgeous color and bag!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> The Ikebana demonstration was such fun... I was inspired to give it a try. Let me tell you, it's a *lot* harder than it looks!
> 
> This is my first attempt, kind of a mess, but a good way to show off my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag. And (fortunately for my wallet!) it turns out that I already own an Hermès scarf that matches: _Napoléon_, also a vintage piece, proba, scbly about the same age as the bag. I adore this scarf because it's a jacquard. The jacquard motif is bees, the symbol of Napoléon's reign. You can see them in the green border if you look closely.
> 
> The Willis arrived in pristine condition. I couldn't be happier.



The Willis is in amazing condition plus I like the older ones style better. There isn't a huge difference but some. Your picture is well done, the scarf is beautiful and the flower is lovely. Congrats on a great bag! I just can't believe the condition.


----------



## Trudysmom

Not much of a difference, just a bit rounded on the bottom, tassel and I think the handle is a bit different. They are fantastic bags. FUN to use.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thank you SQ. I wore jeans again today. Had to take my MIL to the dentist.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I hope that they are fixing that.
> 
> 
> No, I have had the bag a few years now. I rarely do a reveal. I do love the bag. I will get some pictures of it for you tomorrow.
> 
> Here is my outfit with photo bombers. Never a dull moment.




Looking good Meg! Did I miss the picture of the Chanel? I don't remember seeing you carry it.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> Not much of a difference, just a bit rounded on the bottom, tassel and I think the handle is a bit different. They are fantastic bags. FUN to use.



I see two differences. One is what you mentioned and the other is they now use contrasting thread color whereas before it was the same color as the bag. I LOVE the color of your bag and it looks wonderful with your outfit! I think the tassel is a plus don't you? I can just see Buster wild beast hanging on your bag! I love the Baseman creatures.

I hadn't noticed the handle difference until you pointed it out and you are correct so there are more differences than I realized. I will say your handle is perfect for your style and the flatter straight handle suits the shape of the older one.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> The flowers and scarf are so lovely!
> 
> I LOVE THAT WILLIS!!! Congrats on the gorgeous color and bag!!!





Izzy48 said:


> The Willis is in amazing condition plus I like the older ones style better. There isn't a huge difference but some. Your picture is well done, the scarf is beautiful and the flower is lovely. Congrats on a great bag! I just can't believe the condition.



Thank you, *Trudysmom* & *Izzy*! I had a lot of fun creating a "photo collage" to introduce my new Willis.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Not much of a difference, just a bit rounded on the bottom, tassel and I think the handle is a bit different. They are fantastic bags. FUN to use.



Oh, what a *pretty* color! It looks fabulous with your outfit. The tassel is a really fun look.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *Trudysmom* & *Izzy*! I had a lot of fun creating a "photo collage" to introduce my new Willis.


You did a great job, fun to see items together. Green is a gorgeous color.


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> I see two differences. One is what you mentioned and the other is they now use contrasting thread color whereas before it was the same color as the bag. I LOVE the color of your bag and it looks wonderful with your outfit! I think the tassel is a plus don't you? I can just see Buster wild beast hanging on your bag! I love the Baseman creatures.
> 
> I hadn't noticed the handle difference until you pointed it out and you are correct so there are more differences than I realized. I will say your handle is perfect for your style and the flatter straight handle suits the shape of the older one.


Some of my Willis bags have  contrasting thread colors, some do not. The vintage Willis bags are wonderful.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> Some of my Willis bags have  contrasting thread colors, some do not. The vintage Willis bags are wonderful.



Are the ones with the contrasting stitching the newer ones? Both mine had contrasting stitching but my original one didn't.  It is of no consequence really because they are great bags. I am just curious.


----------



## luvprada

trudysmom said:


> the flowers and scarf are so lovely!
> 
> I love that willis!!! Congrats on the gorgeous color and bag!!!



+ 1


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> + 1


Thanks, *luvprada*!


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> The Ikebana demonstration was such fun... I was inspired to give it a try. Let me tell you, it's a *lot* harder than it looks!
> 
> This is my first attempt, kind of a mess, but a good way to show off my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag. And (fortunately for my wallet!) it turns out that I already own an Hermès scarf that matches: _Napoléon_, also a vintage piece, probably about the same age as the bag. I adore this scarf because it's a jacquard. The jacquard motif is bees, the symbol of Napoléon's reign. You can see them in the green border if you look closely.
> 
> The Willis arrived in pristine condition. I couldn't be happier.



ElainePG I love your Ikebana arrangement. I remember doing a class many years ago and although it looks so simple it was very difficult. At least I found it hard to make it look good.

I love your vintage Coach Willis bag it is such a lovely color and the scarf is gorgeous.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moonfancy

*I really LOVE the way that pocketbook goes with that scarf!  So pretty!  Y'all have convinced me I need some fabulous scarves.  But before I buy some really good ones, I need to practice with some old and kinda ugly ones that I already have.  If I can't get the hang of beautifully tied scarves, then I will know not to go buy nicer ones!  Y'all are so nice here and SO helpful.  When I am in stores looking at anything I can hang on my body (clothes, jewelry, scarves, shoes, etc...", I find myself thinking,  "I wonder what the 50-Ish Club would think about that?"*





Trudysmom said:


> Not much of a difference, just a bit rounded on the bottom, tassel and I think the handle is a bit different. They are fantastic bags. FUN to use.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> ElainePG I love your Ikebana arrangement. I remember doing a class many years ago and *although it looks so simple it was very difficult*. At least I found it hard to make it look good.
> 
> I love your vintage Coach Willis bag it is such a lovely color and the scarf is gorgeous.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I know, right?  Today it was just a demonstration, not a class, and the woman made it look SO easy! She did three arrangements in half an hour, and each one was completely different from the next. I'd love to take a class, but I haven't been able to find one here. There's an Ikebana club, but they don't do classes for beginners.

I haven't had a chance to carry the Willis yet, but I was very relieved to find that I already owned a scarf to match it! *florasun* was tempting me with _Petit Duc_ in olive green & black, and I'll admit I was seriously tempted (it's a gorgeous scarf!) but I really hated to spend the $$$ right now.


----------



## ElainePG

Moonfancy said:


> *I really LOVE the way that pocketbook goes with that scarf!  So pretty!  Y'all have convinced me I need some fabulous scarves.  But before I buy some really good ones, I need to practice with some old and kinda ugly ones that I already have.  If I can't get the hang of beautifully tied scarves, then I will know not to go buy nicer ones!  Y'all are so nice here and SO helpful.  When I am in stores looking at anything I can hang on my body (clothes, jewelry, scarves, shoes, etc...", I find myself thinking,  "I wonder what the 50-Ish Club would think about that?"*



Thank you so much, *moonfancy*! There are some really good videos on YouTube that show cute and easy ways to tie scarves. I really like this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wyfgypQIII

I know what you mean about being inspired by this thread... I've learned SO much about style over the past 18 months just by looking at everyone's model pictures. I was in kind of a "style rut," and this thread helped me get out of it!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> The Ikebana demonstration was such fun... I was inspired to give it a try. Let me tell you, it's a *lot* harder than it looks!
> 
> This is my first attempt, kind of a mess, but a good way to show off my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag. And (fortunately for my wallet!) it turns out that I already own an Hermès scarf that matches: _Napoléon_, also a vintage piece, probably about the same age as the bag. I adore this scarf because it's a jacquard. The jacquard motif is bees, the symbol of Napoléon's reign. You can see them in the green border if you look closely.
> 
> The Willis arrived in pristine condition. I couldn't be happier.



Lovely picture Elaine! 



Trudysmom said:


> Not much of a difference, just a bit rounded on the bottom, tassel and I think the handle is a bit different. They are fantastic bags. FUN to use.



Nice - love the colors


----------



## Cilifene

Moonfancy said:


> *I really LOVE the way that pocketbook goes with that scarf!  So pretty!  Y'all have convinced me I need some fabulous scarves.  But before I buy some really good ones, I need to practice with some old and kinda ugly ones that I already have.  If I can't get the hang of beautifully tied scarves, then I will know not to go buy nicer ones!  Y'all are so nice here and SO helpful.  When I am in stores looking at anything I can hang on my body (clothes, jewelry, scarves, shoes, etc...", I find myself thinking,  "I wonder what the 50-Ish Club would think about that?"*



I'm sure you'll get the hang of it the link Elaine posted is very helpful


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Not much of a difference, just a bit rounded on the bottom, tassel and I think the handle is a bit different. They are fantastic bags. FUN to use.


What a color! Love the contrast stitching!!!


----------



## skyqueen

moonfancy said:


> *i really love the way that pocketbook goes with that scarf!  So pretty!  Y'all have convinced me i need some fabulous scarves.  But before i buy some really good ones, i need to practice with some old and kinda ugly ones that i already have.  If i can't get the hang of beautifully tied scarves, then i will know not to go buy nicer ones!  Y'all are so nice here and so helpful.  When i am in stores looking at anything i can hang on my body (clothes, jewelry, scarves, shoes, etc...", i find myself thinking,  "i wonder what the 50-ish club would think about that?"*


lol!


----------



## skyqueen

Just found this on another thread...interesting! One of the gals used this on her MG veg leather bag and it really worked with water spots!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gir0kYMuVuM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *Lovely picture Elaine!*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - love the colors


Thank you *cilifene*!


----------



## skyqueen

Had a lovely dinner out with a great group of friends...lobster salad. Yum!
LV Metis, SW 50/50 boots, large cape custom made on Nantucket...which I love. 
I wanted to wear my beautiful Gucci equestrian boots but the weather was too icy/snowy and I didn't want to slip. Ugh!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely dinner out with a great group of friends...lobster salad. Yum!
> LV Metis, SW 50/50 boots, large cape custom made on Nantucket...which I love.
> I wanted to wear my beautiful Gucci equestrian boots but the weather was too icy/snowy and I didn't want to slip. Ugh!



Well hello gorgeous  Metis is stunning on you SQ. You look fabulous dear


----------



## 19flowers

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely dinner out with a great group of friends...lobster salad. Yum!
> LV Metis, SW 50/50 boots, large cape custom made on Nantucket...which I love.
> I wanted to wear my beautiful Gucci equestrian boots but the weather was too icy/snowy and I didn't want to slip. Ugh!





looking gorgeous SQ - love your Metis - you wear it well!!


----------



## bisbee

sky, you are a real "fashion plate" as they used to say!  Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely dinner out with a great group of friends...lobster salad. Yum!
> LV Metis, SW 50/50 boots, large cape custom made on Nantucket...which I love.
> I wanted to wear my beautiful Gucci equestrian boots but the weather was too icy/snowy and I didn't want to slip. Ugh!





You look fabulous, just beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely dinner out with a great group of friends...lobster salad. Yum!
> LV Metis, SW 50/50 boots, large cape custom made on Nantucket...which I love.
> I wanted to wear my beautiful Gucci equestrian boots but the weather was too icy/snowy and I didn't want to slip. Ugh!


Sounds like a nice evening. Great picture!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely dinner out with a great group of friends...lobster salad. Yum!
> LV Metis, SW 50/50 boots, large cape custom made on Nantucket...which I love.
> I wanted to wear my beautiful Gucci equestrian boots but the weather was too icy/snowy and I didn't want to slip. Ugh!


How do you manage it, *skyqueen*? You look cozy and glamorous at the same time!  A handmade cape from Nantucket... wow! Now that's a real treasure. And the bag is a *huge* thumbs-up.

Lobster salad... yum indeed!


----------



## luvprada

bisbee said:


> sky, you are a real "fashion plate" as they used to say!  Beautiful!



+ 1


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Well hello gorgeous  Metis is stunning on you SQ. You look fabulous dear


 


19flowers said:


> looking gorgeous SQ - love your Metis - you wear it well!!


 


bisbee said:


> sky, you are a real "fashion plate" as they used to say!  Beautiful!


 


Izzy48 said:


> You look fabulous, just beautiful!


 


Trudysmom said:


> Sounds like a nice evening. Great picture!


 


ElainePG said:


> How do you manage it, *skyqueen*? You look cozy and glamorous at the same time!  A handmade cape from Nantucket... wow! Now that's a real treasure. And the bag is a *huge* thumbs-up.
> 
> Lobster salad... yum indeed!


Thanks, girls!
Felt good to get out with all this awful weather...blow some steam off. 
More snow tonight, 5-7"...broke all records in Boston!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> + 1


xxoo


----------



## nascar fan

does anyone have any experience with this bag (or bag by this brand)?
Nina Ricci
http://www.matchesfashion.com/produ...:J84DHJLQkR4&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=J84DHJLQkR4


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> does anyone have any experience with this bag (or bag by this brand)?
> 
> Nina Ricci
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/produ...:J84DHJLQkR4&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=J84DHJLQkR4




Not this bag but certainly with this brand. Excellent quality. I have seen this bag online and I think it's beautiful.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> We're off to an Ikebana (Japanese flower arranging) demonstration at a shop that carries really nice products from Japan. The owner, Mitsuko, has brought in a collection of old Japanese pottery, which will be fun to see.
> 
> So I'm wearing my Hermès _Kimonos et Inros_ scarf, and a Rebecca Minkoff mini-tote bag. This is the only one of my RM bags that I'm not getting rid of... I just love the shape and size. Besides, for anyone who follows Wendy's Lookbook blog, she was carrying this *exact* mini-tote in all her model shots last week!


You look amazing Elaine. I love the scarf with the bag and your entire outfit.


ElainePG said:


> I didn't realize that about Kaiser. What a pity that she has to sit through a class, if she's in pain. It's kind of ironic, isn't it? At least it's only one class, and not eight. But it's a shame that she can't get the injection ASAP.
> 
> *Eight* classes, just to get *acupuncture*? That's ridiculous! I don't blame you for just going ahead and paying for it yourself. Did it help? I know you were talking about getting cortisone injections in your hands. I hope Kaiser doesn't make you go to classes before they pay for that!



Yeah, it was just ridiculous. The acupuncture helped for awhile and then stopped working. The class that I left was just stupid too. I will be sitting through this class with my MIL so it will be interesting to see if it is just a condensed version. There was no way that I could have done the 8 classes at 2 times a week. It felt more like detention. So many rules about if you missed a class you were out if you were late you were out. Basically, they were doing their best not to pay for any outside procedures. In my case, it worked because I could afford to pay for what I needed to have done.

I did get the cortisone shot from the rheumatologist. He is the one that my MIL sees so I already knew him and he knows me. So the consult resulted in two shots one in my thumb and one in my right index finger. Both have helped tremendously. The swelling has gone done and they are so much less painful. I will get another 2 shots when my MIL sees him next month. I can schedule an appointment back to back and it saves me a trip.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> It is not an understatement when I say I enjoy my Mulberry bags and accessories. Changed today from  a red MJ to my Black Mulberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909411
> View attachment 2909412
> 
> 
> The front fob is the Aspinal fob and the one on the side is the Mulberry Aquarius key chain.


I love the bags the charms look so pretty against the black. They really pop.


ElainePG said:


> The Ikebana demonstration was such fun... I was inspired to give it a try. Let me tell you, it's a *lot* harder than it looks!
> 
> This is my first attempt, kind of a mess, but a good way to show off my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag. And (fortunately for my wallet!) it turns out that I already own an Hermès scarf that matches: _Napoléon_, also a vintage piece, probably about the same age as the bag. I adore this scarf because it's a jacquard. The jacquard motif is bees, the symbol of Napoléon's reign. You can see them in the green border if you look closely.
> 
> The Willis arrived in pristine condition. I couldn't be happier.


Love it Elaine. What a great color and an outstanding picture.


Trudysmom said:


> Not much of a difference, just a bit rounded on the bottom, tassel and I think the handle is a bit different. They are fantastic bags. FUN to use.



So pretty. I love the color of this bag.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Looking good Meg! Did I miss the picture of the Chanel? I don't remember seeing you carry it.



Thank you Izzy. No, you didn't miss it I have been really busy and haven't taken a picture of the bag. I did wear it again the other day and have a picture not sure how well the bag shows. I will try and get a full on picture today. I have a few purchases that I want to take pictures of 
This is the bag and it can be worn on the shoulder as well since the strap is fully adjustable.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely dinner out with a great group of friends...lobster salad. Yum!
> LV Metis, SW 50/50 boots, large cape custom made on Nantucket...which I love.
> I wanted to wear my beautiful Gucci equestrian boots but the weather was too icy/snowy and I didn't want to slip. Ugh!


You look more than radiant. I love your hair.


nascar fan said:


> does anyone have any experience with this bag (or bag by this brand)?
> Nina Ricci
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/produ...:J84DHJLQkR4&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=J84DHJLQkR4



Very pretty. Love the color of this one.


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Thank you Izzy. No, you didn't miss it I have been really busy and haven't taken a picture of the bag. I did wear it again the other day and have a picture not sure how well the bag shows. I will try and get a full on picture today. I have a few purchases that I want to take pictures of
> This is the bag and it can be worn on the shoulder as well since the strap is fully adjustable.



Looking great! would love to see a better photo of bag if you get a chance.


----------



## luvprada

nascar fan said:


> does anyone have any experience with this bag (or bag by this brand)?
> Nina Ricci
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/produ...:J84DHJLQkR4&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=J84DHJLQkR4



Nina Ricci, when I saw that name it reminded me of the perfume that was popular when I was a teenager. !


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> You look amazing Elaine. I love the scarf with the bag and your entire outfit.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was just ridiculous. The acupuncture helped for awhile and then stopped working. The class that I left was just stupid too. I will be sitting through this class with my MIL so it will be interesting to see if it is just a condensed version. There was no way that I could have done the 8 classes at 2 times a week. It felt more like detention. So many rules about if you missed a class you were out if you were late you were out. Basically, they were doing their best not to pay for any outside procedures. In my case, it worked because I could afford to pay for what I needed to have done.
> 
> I did get the cortisone shot from the rheumatologist. He is the one that my MIL sees so I already knew him and he knows me. So the consult resulted in two shots one in my thumb and one in my right index finger. Both have helped tremendously. The swelling has gone done and they are so much less painful. I will get another 2 shots when my MIL sees him next month. I can schedule an appointment back to back and it saves me a trip.



My FIL, just got 2 cortisone shots in his hip for pain. Doc said it could last up to 1 year.
Hope it helps you


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> does anyone have any experience with this bag (or bag by this brand)?
> Nina Ricci
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/produ...:J84DHJLQkR4&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=J84DHJLQkR4


I don't but it's really nice-looking. I like the suede panels on the side, and the way it "pinches in" on the sides, at the top. I've never ordered from that site before. Do they have a good reputation?


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thank you Izzy. No, you didn't miss it I have been really busy and haven't taken a picture of the bag. I did wear it again the other day and have a picture not sure how well the bag shows. I will try and get a full on picture today. I have a few purchases that I want to take pictures of
> This is the bag and it can be worn on the shoulder as well since the strap is fully adjustable.



Great bag Meg!


----------



## luvprada

It is 40 degrees but beautiful out. No rain coming for 4 days. Took a walk around the block with my pom yesterday and just about froze. I might do that again later today it is supposed get to 50. And of course I have housework and groceries to buy before work starts tomorrow. What is everyone else up to?
Can't wait to go to work tomorrow as I am now dealing with a manager who can't work with women. Thinks only men are worth dealing with. What a joy -NOT


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look amazing Elaine. I love the scarf with the bag and your entire outfit.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was just ridiculous. The acupuncture helped for awhile and then stopped working. The class that I left was just stupid too. I will be sitting through this class with my MIL so it will be interesting to see if it is just a condensed version. There was no way that I could have done the 8 classes at 2 times a week. *It felt more like detention. So many rules about if you missed a class you were out if you were late you were out. Basically, they were doing their best not to pay for any outside procedures.* In my case, it worked because I could afford to pay for what I needed to have done.
> 
> I did get the cortisone shot from the rheumatologist. He is the one that my MIL sees so I already knew him and he knows me. So the consult resulted in two shots one in my thumb and one in my right index finger. Both have helped tremendously. The swelling has gone done and they are so much less painful. I will get another 2 shots when my MIL sees him next month. I can schedule an appointment back to back and it saves me a trip.



Yes that's the way it sounds to me, too. Too bad the class was a waste of time... sometimes a class like that can be helpful. Especially for people with chronic muscle pain, who aren't moving enough (because they're in *pain*, duh!). If the class can motivate them to take up yoga or join a pool, and also to commit to meditation, it can be a good thing. But for people with severe osteoarthritis, it seems a little silly. What's really going to help is the injections, so let the poor patient get the $##%& injections!ullhair:

I'm so glad to hear that the injections in your hand(s?) have helped you. Too bad your MIL has to wait an entire month, but it will be good that the doctor can see you back to back.


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Looking great! would love to see a better photo of bag if you get a chance.


Will try for today.


luvprada said:


> My FIL, just got 2 cortisone shots in his hip for pain. Doc said it could last up to 1 year.
> Hope it helps you


I am going to be next in line for those injections too. I have arthritis there as well as bone spurs. 


Izzy48 said:


> Great bag Meg!



Thanks Izzy. It is my go to bag these days when the weather is bad. Rain just beads right off it.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love the bags the charms look so pretty against the black. They really pop.
> 
> *Love it Elaine. What a great color and an outstanding picture.*
> 
> 
> So pretty. I love the color of this bag.



Thank you, *meg*! I waterproofed it with Cadillac spray, and wore it out yesterday in the pouring rain. The water just beaded off and it looks good as new. Now I know what my "wet weather" bag will be!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you Izzy. No, you didn't miss it I have been really busy and haven't taken a picture of the bag. I did wear it again the other day and have a picture not sure how well the bag shows. I will try and get a full on picture today. I have a few purchases that I want to take pictures of
> This is the bag and it can be worn on the shoulder as well since the strap is fully adjustable.



What a rockin' look, *meg*! The boots are fabulous with the jeans. Is the Chanel bag patent leather? It looks as though it has some shine to it.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*! I waterproofed it with Cadillac spray, and wore it out yesterday in the pouring rain. The water just beaded off and it looks good as new. Now I know what my "wet weather" bag will be!



Didn't know Cadillac had a waterproof spray but love their conditioner


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*! I waterproofed it with Cadillac spray, and wore it out yesterday in the pouring rain. The water just beaded off and it looks good as new. Now I know what my "wet weather" bag will be!



It is great to have that kind of a bag. I use my Chanel in the picture I just posted of my Chanel bowling bag that is patent leather or a Salvatore Ferragamo patent leather bag. The blue Chanel though gets carried the most these days since I can wear it cross body. These days I need to have my hands free as my MIL is just not as stable walking as she use to be and I always carry her purse now as well as my own.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Didn't know Cadillac had a waterproof spray but love their conditioner


They have both, *luv*... a conditioner and a spray. The spray is good on plain leather (unembellished) shoes. And I was amazed at how well it protected my vintage Coach bag. I'm telling you... it was an absolute downpour here yesterday! And when I came into the house, I just brushed a few water drops off the bag, but it was essentially dry as a bone.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a rockin' look, *meg*! The boots are fabulous with the jeans. Is the Chanel bag patent leather? It looks as though it has some shine to it.



Thanks Elaine. It is not patent leather, but it is a coated leather. It works like the patent leather does though in that I can wear it when it is raining without a problem. I am planning on taking pictures today of the bag and some of my recent purchases. At least that is the plan


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you Izzy. No, you didn't miss it I have been really busy and haven't taken a picture of the bag. I did wear it again the other day and have a picture not sure how well the bag shows. I will try and get a full on picture today. I have a few purchases that I want to take pictures of
> This is the bag and it can be worn on the shoulder as well since the strap is fully adjustable.


Great bag and look, Meg!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> They have both, *luv*... a conditioner and a spray. The spray is good on plain leather (unembellished) shoes. And I was amazed at how well it protected my vintage Coach bag. I'm telling you... it was an absolute downpour here yesterday! And when I came into the house, I just brushed a few water drops off the bag, but it was essentially dry as a bone.



I was in Neimans with MIL and they were using Cadillac conditioner on a bag. Neimans buys it from Nordstrom the SA told us as Neimans doesn't carry it. Thought that was pretty funny


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> They have both, *luv*... a conditioner and a spray. The spray is good on plain leather (unembellished) shoes. And I was amazed at how well it protected my vintage Coach bag. I'm telling you... it was an absolute downpour here yesterday! And when I came into the house, I just brushed a few water drops off the bag, but it was essentially dry as a bone.







luvprada said:


> I was in Neimans with MIL and they were using Cadillac conditioner on a bag. Neimans buys it from Nordstrom the SA told us as Neimans doesn't carry it. Thought that was pretty funny




I haven't tried using Cadillac anything...good to know. I think the gals on the Mulberry Forum use this product to great success!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Not this bag but certainly with this brand. Excellent quality. I have seen this bag online and I think it's beautiful.


I figured it would be.  I stay so blinded by brand loyalty, I rarely venture out of the box.  I used to see these at Stanley Korshak but would walk on by.  It is such a pretty bag.   They don't seem to have gone through the current price-hike trend.



megt10 said:


> You look more than radiant. I love your hair.
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Love the color of this one.


Yeah, me too.  Black is pretty too.



luvprada said:


> Nina Ricci, when I saw that name it reminded me of the perfume that was popular when I was a teenager. !


Was it that name?  It's a very old fashion house.  Been around a long time.



ElainePG said:


> I don't but it's really nice-looking. I like the suede panels on the side, and the way it "pinches in" on the sides, at the top. I've never ordered from that site before. Do they have a good reputation?


I don't know.  I just posted that one because it was a good pic and the right size.


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> I figured it would be.  I stay so blinded by brand loyalty, I rarely venture out of the box.  I used to see these at Stanley Korshak but would walk on by.  It is such a pretty bag.   They don't seem to have gone through the current price-hike trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  Black is pretty too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it that name?  It's a very old fashion house.  Been around a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I just posted that one because it was a good pic and the right size.




I just read an article about Nina Ricci and it said it is a very high quality bag which is under valued in the US but not in Europe. The brand itself has been around for a very long time. My mother even had some Nina Ricci bags and they lasted forever. The last one I have is on loan to my sister-in-law or I would post a picture of it. It is at least 12 years old and it is in beautiful condition.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Great bag and look, Meg!


Thank you SQ. It has been raining on and off here and chilly. Well, at least for SoCal. It's all relative. Funny to think I almost put this bag on the chopping block. It is a good thing that I decided to wear it before I let it go to make sure that I really wanted to. This would have been one that I regretted selling.


luvprada said:


> I was in Neimans with MIL and they were using Cadillac conditioner on a bag. Neimans buys it from Nordstrom the SA told us as Neimans doesn't carry it. Thought that was pretty funny



That is funny.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> I was in Neimans with MIL and they were using Cadillac conditioner on a bag. Neimans buys it from Nordstrom the SA told us as Neimans doesn't carry it. Thought that was pretty funny


That's interesting, *luv*! I bought my Cadillac conditioner & spray from Nordstrom a couple of years ago. It's the only leather treatment line they carry, as far as I know.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> I just read an article about Nina Ricci and it said it is a very high quality bag which is under valued in the US but not in Europe. The brand itself has been around for a very long time. My mother even had some Nina Ricci bags and they lasted forever. The last one I have is on loan to my sister-in-law or I would post a picture of it. It is at least 12 years old and it is in beautiful condition.


I read up on the brand.  It sounds wonderful and I am very interested.


----------



## megt10

Ok, here is the Chanel bag that some of you have asked about. It has a detachable crossbody strap and a front pocket that I keep little things in. It is roomy enough to hold my iPad along with everything in the bag. I can't believe that I had considered selling her. She has become my go to bag and wouldn't mind another one in a different color.


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Ok, here is the Chanel bag that some of you have asked about. It has a detachable crossbody strap and a front pocket that I keep little things in. It is roomy enough to hold my iPad along with everything in the bag. I can't believe that I had considered selling her. She has become my go to bag and wouldn't mind another one in a different color.



Love it!  I hadn't seen this style before. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Ok, here is the Chanel bag that some of you have asked about. It has a detachable crossbody strap and a front pocket that I keep little things in. It is roomy enough to hold my iPad along with everything in the bag. I can't believe that I had considered selling her. She has become my go to bag and wouldn't mind another one in a different color.


What a terrific bag, *meg*! I love that there are two different handle options. And it also looks lightweight, despite the metal in the short strap... is it?


----------



## djfmn

Meg I love that photo of you the bag is gorgeous. The thing that really caught my attention is your scarf. Would you mind telling me more about the scarf you are wearing. I fell in love with it and my eyes were definitely drawn to your scarf.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you Izzy. No, you didn't miss it I have been really busy and haven't taken a picture of the bag. I did wear it again the other day and have a picture not sure how well the bag shows. I will try and get a full on picture today. I have a few purchases that I want to take pictures of
> This is the bag and it can be worn on the shoulder as well since the strap is fully adjustable.



Looking great megt!!! love the LV leo scarf on you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Ok, here is the Chanel bag that some of you have asked about. It has a detachable crossbody strap and a front pocket that I keep little things in. It is roomy enough to hold my iPad along with everything in the bag. I can't believe that I had considered selling her. She has become my go to bag and wouldn't mind another one in a different color.


The quilting is so classic and the style a little different...definitely a keeper!


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Love it!  I hadn't seen this style before. Definitely a keeper.


Thanks Luv, I agree I wouldn't let her go. I had a friend of a friend come and shop my closet and this was one of the bags that she really wanted and I told her sorry no way. Pick something else.


ElainePG said:


> What a terrific bag, *meg*! I love that there are two different handle options. And it also looks lightweight, despite the metal in the short strap... is it?


Thanks Elaine. Yes, the bag is very lightweight in spite of the chain. Another thing that I find really important with any bag especially crossbody bags is that the weight distribution is perfect. The strap is wide enough that it is really comfortable when worn too. As shown in the photo you can adjust the strap to whatever length that you want. So it can be worn with any bulky coat or no coat at all.


djfmn said:


> Meg I love that photo of you the bag is gorgeous. The thing that really caught my attention is your scarf. Would you mind telling me more about the scarf you are wearing. I fell in love with it and my eyes were definitely drawn to your scarf.


Thank you as C said it is the LV Leo scarf.


Cilifene said:


> Looking great megt!!! love the LV leo scarf on you &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you so much Cilifene. I do love the scarf it is so easy to just throw on unlike most of my H shawls.


skyqueen said:


> The quilting is so classic and the style a little different...definitely a keeper!


Thanks SQ. That is exactly what I love about the bag. As well as the coating that allows me to take her out in inclement weather.


----------



## skyqueen

I just had to post this...so stinkin' cute!
Annie Oakley my CHUG!


----------



## skyqueen

I just ordered this cute little pink Coach Swagger purse for the summer. Nice size for evening. I plan to attach my Buster bag charm to the ring where the tags are. I have silver/pink Jack Rodgers sandals that I hope will go well.
Fingers crossed I like the color...................


----------



## ElainePG

Speaking of LV Leo shawls, I came across this interesting (though loooong!) article about them. It gives the history, and also information about fakes. I hadn't realized that Marc Jacobs was involved in the creation of the Leo!
http://www.fashionpearlsofwisdom.co...n-sprouse-scarves-history-spotting-fakes.html


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I just ordered this cute little pink Coach Swagger purse for the summer. Nice size for evening. I plan to attach my Buster bag charm to the ring where the tags are. I have silver/pink Jack Rodgers sandals that I hope will go well.
> Fingers crossed I like the color...................


What an adorable little bag, *SQ*! It must be all that snow, putting you in the mood for sandals and a hot pink summer bag... right?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I just had to post this...so stinkin' cute!
> Annie Oakley my CHUG!


I can't decide which is cuter... the bag or the chug! 
Nope... it's *gotta* be the chug. Let's hear it for Annie Oakley!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I just had to post this...so stinkin' cute!
> Annie Oakley my CHUG!



Oh so cute 



skyqueen said:


> I just ordered this cute little pink Coach Swagger purse for the summer. Nice size for evening. I plan to attach my Buster bag charm to the ring where the tags are. I have silver/pink Jack Rodgers sandals that I hope will go well.
> Fingers crossed I like the color...................



Very nice


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Ok, here is the Chanel bag that some of you have asked about. It has a detachable crossbody strap and a front pocket that I keep little things in. It is roomy enough to hold my iPad along with everything in the bag. I can't believe that I had considered selling her. She has become my go to bag and wouldn't mind another one in a different color.




Thanks for posting, it's beautiful and in navy as well! Classy bag.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I just had to post this...so stinkin' cute!
> Annie Oakley my CHUG!



She's a precious pup, Sky! So cute. I want to reach out and hug her.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I just ordered this cute little pink Coach Swagger purse for the summer. Nice size for evening. I plan to attach my Buster bag charm to the ring where the tags are. I have silver/pink Jack Rodgers sandals that I hope will go well.
> Fingers crossed I like the color...................



The Swagger series is one of my favorites. Love the color, love the bag! I have seen the bigger version and the leather is soft and beautiful. Remember I told you I loved the Swagger Lacquer Rivet Carryall in the warm cream. Wish I was not on ban. Buster will love this and I may break my ban and get the light blue since they don't have this in the warm cream!!  Be sure to let me know how you like it. Great choice.


----------



## ElainePG

I found an even better match for my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag: my Marc Jacobs silk & cashmere _Squiggle Scarf_ from F/W13. (Bought at a great sale, thanks to a timely heads-up from *nascar*.) It's hard to see the "squiggle" pattern in the model shot, so I've included a shot of the scarf, too.

And (wonder of wonders!) my AGL "Pine" flats go perfectly with the bag... the gold patent toe picks up the brass hardware of the bag. 

Don't you just *love* it when you buy a bag and it goes with things you already own?


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I found an even better match for my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag: my Marc Jacobs silk & cashmere _Squiggle Scarf_ from F/W13. (Bought at a great sale, thanks to a timely heads-up from *nascar*.) It's hard to see the "squiggle" pattern in the model shot, so I've included a shot of the scarf, too.
> 
> And (wonder of wonders!) my AGL "Pine" flats go perfectly with the bag... the gold patent toe picks up the brass hardware of the bag.
> 
> Don't you just *love* it when you buy a bag and it goes with things you already own?



You sure do have some lovely accessories to go with your Willis bag! Love everything, just lovely!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I found an even better match for my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag: my Marc Jacobs silk & cashmere _Squiggle Scarf_ from F/W13. (Bought at a great sale, thanks to a timely heads-up from *nascar*.) It's hard to see the "squiggle" pattern in the model shot, so I've included a shot of the scarf, too.
> 
> And (wonder of wonders!) my AGL "Pine" flats go perfectly with the bag... the gold patent toe picks up the brass hardware of the bag.
> 
> Don't you just *love* it when you buy a bag and it goes with things you already own?



Very nice!


----------



## Izzy48

Great together, Elaine.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> You sure do have some lovely accessories to go with your Willis bag! Love everything, just lovely!





nascar fan said:


> Very nice!





Izzy48 said:


> Great together, Elaine.



Thank you!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I found an even better match for my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag: my Marc Jacobs silk & cashmere _Squiggle Scarf_ from F/W13. (Bought at a great sale, thanks to a timely heads-up from *nascar*.) It's hard to see the "squiggle" pattern in the model shot, so I've included a shot of the scarf, too.
> 
> And (wonder of wonders!) my AGL "Pine" flats go perfectly with the bag... the gold patent toe picks up the brass hardware of the bag.
> 
> Don't you just *love* it when you buy a bag and it *goes with things you already own*?



Yes we do!  ...Great outfit Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Yes we do!  ...Great outfit Elaine


Thank you, *cilifene*!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I just had to post this...so stinkin' cute!
> Annie Oakley my CHUG!


This is such an adorable picture.


skyqueen said:


> I just ordered this cute little pink Coach Swagger purse for the summer. Nice size for evening. I plan to attach my Buster bag charm to the ring where the tags are. I have silver/pink Jack Rodgers sandals that I hope will go well.
> Fingers crossed I like the color...................


I really like the look of this. It will look great with the Buster charm.


ElainePG said:


> I can't decide which is cuter... the bag or the chug!
> Nope... it's *gotta* be the chug. Let's hear it for Annie Oakley!



Agree


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for posting, it's beautiful and in navy as well! Classy bag.


Thanks so much Izzy. I love the bag. I should be changing it out to wear a different bag but just don't want to yet.


ElainePG said:


> I found an even better match for my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag: my Marc Jacobs silk & cashmere _Squiggle Scarf_ from F/W13. (Bought at a great sale, thanks to a timely heads-up from *nascar*.) It's hard to see the "squiggle" pattern in the model shot, so I've included a shot of the scarf, too.
> 
> And (wonder of wonders!) my AGL "Pine" flats go perfectly with the bag... the gold patent toe picks up the brass hardware of the bag.
> 
> Don't you just *love* it when you buy a bag and it goes with things you already own?




Another great outfit Elaine. Everything goes so well together.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Izzy. I love the bag. I should be changing it out to wear a different bag but just don't want to yet.
> 
> 
> Another great outfit Elaine. *Everything goes so well together*.


Thank you, *meg*!


----------



## BoldGirl

Hi ladies,

Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is. 

See you later!


----------



## luv2bling

ElainePG said:


> I found an even better match for my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag: my Marc Jacobs silk & cashmere _Squiggle Scarf_ from F/W13. (Bought at a great sale, thanks to a timely heads-up from *nascar*.) It's hard to see the "squiggle" pattern in the model shot, so I've included a shot of the scarf, too.
> 
> And (wonder of wonders!) my AGL "Pine" flats go perfectly with the bag... the gold patent toe picks up the brass hardware of the bag.
> 
> Don't you just *love* it when you buy a bag and it goes with things you already own?


 
Love the flats  and of course the Willis.   I just cleaned and preserved mine - two weeks ago.  The quality of it and bags in that era is unmatched.


----------



## luv2bling

BoldGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is.
> 
> See you later!


 
Welcome BoldGirl - the ladies here are a great bunch!!  


At your age????  handbags, shoes, jewelry, clothes, fragrances, hats, etc etc addictions have no age limit .


----------



## Izzy48

BoldGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is.
> 
> 
> 
> See you later!




Happy to have you!


----------



## luv2bling

Well ladies - I got a very "jolting" and painful reminder of my body's age today.   I slipped and fell on some ice, which was under some fresh snow. Up and crashing down on the ol' toosh I went.  Initially it wasn't very painful but it feels like the pain is progressing with the day, even into my back.


Sitting is painful so I'm trying to keep moving.   I just took my second Ibuprofen 800mg and it isn't doing much for the pain.   I would go to the doctor but I was there twice last week and all doctors do now - is write scripts for pain pills, send you to therapy, collect co-pay and tell you to come back in 6 weeks for follow-up, with the additional co-pay.  Hopefully, the good ol' heating pad will help.  


So ladies be careful if you are in areas with snow and ice.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Happy to have you!




Oh, so sorry! You didn't hit your head, did you? If your bottom was where you landed your tailbone was jolted. For women it isn't difficult to fracture your coccyx regardless of age and it is painful. Even if it happened to fracture one has to wait it out to heal. However, sounds as if you took a nasty fall so take care.


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## nascar fan




----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> I just had to post this...so stinkin' cute!
> Annie Oakley my CHUG!



She is adorable!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> I found an even better match for my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag: my Marc Jacobs silk & cashmere _Squiggle Scarf_ from F/W13. (Bought at a great sale, thanks to a timely heads-up from *nascar*.) It's hard to see the "squiggle" pattern in the model shot, so I've included a shot of the scarf, too.
> 
> And (wonder of wonders!) my AGL "Pine" flats go perfectly with the bag... the gold patent toe picks up the brass hardware of the bag.
> 
> Don't you just *love* it when you buy a bag and it goes with things you already own?




Very nice!  You look great!


----------



## luvprada

luv2bling said:


> Welcome BoldGirl - the ladies here are a great bunch!!
> 
> 
> At your age????  handbags, shoes, jewelry, clothes, fragrances, hats, etc etc addictions have no age limit .



Welcome!


----------



## luvprada

luv2bling said:


> Well ladies - I got a very "jolting" and painful reminder of my body's age today.   I slipped and fell on some ice, which was under some fresh snow. Up and crashing down on the ol' toosh I went.  Initially it wasn't very painful but it feels like the pain is progressing with the day, even into my back.
> 
> 
> Sitting is painful so I'm trying to keep moving.   I just took my second Ibuprofen 800mg and it isn't doing much for the pain.   I would go to the doctor but I was there twice last week and all doctors do now - is write scripts for pain pills, send you to therapy, collect co-pay and tell you to come back in 6 weeks for follow-up, with the additional co-pay.  Hopefully, the good ol' heating pad will help.
> 
> 
> So ladies be careful if you are in areas with snow and ice.



Oh No. Please take good care of yourself. Did you try a heating pad? Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Rubyslipperss

Is 67 too old??  I  have the mind of a 30 year old but my body is definitely 67!


----------



## nascar fan

Rubyslipperss said:


> Is 67 too old??  I  have the mind of a 30 year old but my body is definitely 67!


Welcome!


----------



## mixlv

I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?


----------



## luvprada

Rubyslipperss said:


> Is 67 too old??  I  have the mind of a 30 year old but my body is definitely 67!



Never to old - Welcome!


----------



## luvprada

mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?



Uh pink?
Love your bag!
Would love to have that color but it would be dirty looking in no time


----------



## nascar fan

mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?


That's beautiful


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> I found an even better match for my new-to-me vintage Coach Willis bag: my Marc Jacobs silk & cashmere _Squiggle Scarf_ from F/W13. (Bought at a great sale, thanks to a timely heads-up from *nascar*.) It's hard to see the "squiggle" pattern in the model shot, so I've included a shot of the scarf, too.
> 
> And (wonder of wonders!) my AGL "Pine" flats go perfectly with the bag... the gold patent toe picks up the brass hardware of the bag.
> 
> Don't you just *love* it when you buy a bag and it goes with things you already own?



Love this! You look great, Elaine! very casual chic. (did you get new glasses?)


----------



## Florasun

nascar fan said:


>


Nas, love the new bag! Is this dark green? It seems to have a lot of gray on my monitor. You look great, as usual!


----------



## ElainePG

BoldGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is.
> 
> See you later!


How nice to meet you, *BoldGirl*!  It's so great that you found us. Excited to see your reveal tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

luv2bling said:


> Love the flats  and of course the Willis.   I just cleaned and preserved mine - two weeks ago.  The quality of it and bags in that era is unmatched.


*Luv2*, I'd be curious to know how you clean & preserve your vintage Willis. Mine arrived absolutely pristine from eBay (I know! I couldn't believe it!!) so I didn't condition the leather... I just sprayed it with Cadillac waterproofing spray. And then I was out with it and it began to rain (naturally!) but the rain just beaded off.

But if there's something better I should be using, I'd love to know about it.


----------



## Florasun

mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?


What a beautiful color, especially with spring right around the corner!



luvprada said:


> Uh pink?
> Love your bag!
> Would love to have that color but it would be dirty looking in no time


Same here. As much as I try to baby my bags, they somehow get scuffed or knocked around. I am accident prone,  like Chummy on Call the Midwife.


----------



## Florasun

nascar fan said:


> does anyone have any experience with this bag (or bag by this brand)?
> Nina Ricci
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/produ...:J84DHJLQkR4&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=J84DHJLQkR4





Izzy48 said:


> Not this bag but certainly with this brand. Excellent quality. I have seen this bag online and I think it's beautiful.


+2
I saw it online in black, and had to slap myself to keep from getting it. Very elegant.


----------



## ElainePG

luv2bling said:


> Well ladies - I got a very "jolting" and painful reminder of my body's age today.   I slipped and fell on some ice, which was under some fresh snow. Up and crashing down on the ol' toosh I went.  Initially it wasn't very painful but it feels like the pain is progressing with the day, even into my back.
> 
> 
> Sitting is painful so I'm trying to keep moving.   I just took my second Ibuprofen 800mg and it isn't doing much for the pain.   I would go to the doctor but I was there twice last week and all doctors do now - is write scripts for pain pills, send you to therapy, collect co-pay and tell you to come back in 6 weeks for follow-up, with the additional co-pay.  Hopefully, the good ol' heating pad will help.
> 
> 
> So ladies be careful if you are in areas with snow and ice.


Oh, dear, I'm so sorry! A fall like that can be nasty. *Izzy* is absolutely right about the risk of a fractured tailbone... the other thing that can happen (I don't want to scare you, but it happened to me so I have first-hand experience) is a sort of "reverse concussion." You land on your fanny, and the shock of it travels up your spine and vibrates your brain (that's how the neurologist explained it to me, in words of one syllable). What happened to me is that the day after I had a fall like yours, I woke up with a terrific headache and seeing double. That's when I knew I had to go to the doctor! 

Fingers crossed that you're just banged up, and you'll just be black & blue for a while. But don't be surprised if you ache all over and are really tired for a few days... a fall for an adult is *really* different than a fall for a little kid!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> I just had to post this...so stinkin' cute!
> Annie Oakley my CHUG!


Awww! What a sweet little face! Just remember Annie, You Can't Get a Man With a Gun.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


>


Is this the new Incognito? It looks great!


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Very nice!  You look great!


Thanks, *luv*!


----------



## Florasun

BoldGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is.
> 
> See you later!


Welcome, *BoldGirl*! Passion is what life is all about, so be glad you still love handbags, shoes and jewelry! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## ElainePG

Rubyslipperss said:


> *Is 67 too old??*  I  have the mind of a 30 year old but my body is definitely 67!


Oh, *Rubyslippers*, PLEASE join us! I've been in the group for over a year, I just turned 67 in December, so now there would be two of us!!!

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese?

(Sometimes I have the mind of a 30 year old, and sometimes I have a mind like a sieve. Sigh...)


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> What a beautiful color, especially with spring right around the corner!
> 
> 
> Same here. As much as I try to baby my bags, they somehow get scuffed or knocked around. I am accident prone,  like Chummy on Call the Midwife.




It is a beautiful shade of pink! My 2jours gives me pleasure every time I use it so I hope you love yours as I do mine. Isn't Chummy the best?


----------



## ElainePG

mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?


Fabulous model shots, *mixlv*. The bag really suits you! I love that oblong scarf... such a pretty floral pattern, and it really picks up the color of the Fendi beautifully. You made a great handbag choice... well done!


----------



## Florasun

luv2bling said:


> Well ladies - I got a very "jolting" and painful reminder of my body's age today.   I slipped and fell on some ice, which was under some fresh snow. Up and crashing down on the ol' toosh I went.  Initially it wasn't very painful but it feels like the pain is progressing with the day, even into my back.
> 
> 
> Sitting is painful so I'm trying to keep moving.   I just took my second Ibuprofen 800mg and it isn't doing much for the pain.   I would go to the doctor but I was there twice last week and all doctors do now - is write scripts for pain pills, send you to therapy, collect co-pay and tell you to come back in 6 weeks for follow-up, with the additional co-pay.  Hopefully, the good ol' heating pad will help.
> 
> 
> So ladies be careful if you are in areas with snow and ice.



Ouch!!! Maybe you should go to the doctor... at least it will be documented that you sought treatment if it gets worse.

I am popping ibuprofen too! DH and I went snow-shoeing at Mt. Rainier this weekend. I fell a couple of times, pulling muscles I didn't even know I had. I almost did a split and I have never even been capable of doing one!


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> It is a beautiful shade of pink! My 2jours gives me pleasure every time I use it so I hope you love yours as I do mine. Isn't Chummy the best?


Yes! I am late to the game, as usual. I just started streaming this on Netflix and have to keep myself from binge-watching. (I have to have something to look forward to when I get on the elliptical in the morning!)


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Love this! You look great, Elaine! very casual chic. (did you get new glasses?)



Thank you, *florasun*! "Casual chic" is a good way to describe the way I dress most of the time, since I don't live in a city, but I still like to be pulled together. (Most of the women here run around in jeans & sweatshirts, but I like to amp it up a little ).

Nope... these are the same Coach glasses I've been wearing for two years. I think they just look different because you're seeing them against a dark green scarf. I get *so* many compliments on these frames... I'll be sad when they finally fall apart!


----------



## nascar fan

Florasun said:


> Nas, love the new bag! Is this dark green? It seems to have a lot of gray on my monitor. You look great, as usual!


It is a gray/navy.  my husband said military navy.  to me it is a smokey dark gray with a hint of navy.  very cool



Florasun said:


> +2
> I saw it online in black, and had to slap myself to keep from getting it. Very elegant.


That's the word!  Elegant!



ElainePG said:


> Is this the new Incognito? It looks great!


In the deciding process.  Have 2 more colors to look at.  
This dark gray is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Same here. As much as I try to baby my bags, they somehow get scuffed or knocked around. I am accident prone, * like Chummy on Call the Midwife.*



I *loved* that show! Had to watch it on my iPad, with headphones, while I was on the treadmill. The Hubster couldn't handle all the clinical detail... too many close-up shots of "lady parts," LOL!


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


>



Perfect bag for the outfit. Just a great bag. But help me out here on the color. I can't tell because of the lighting. Blue, green or gray? Wonderful bag!


----------



## Izzy48

@mixlv, I am constantly posting under the wrong place but I want you to know I know the 2Jours is yours. I can't find a picture so did you post one? Fendi bags are just wonderful. Oops, just found your pics! I am totally off the mark tonight. It is lovely and the color just perfect!


----------



## mixlv

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous model shots, *mixlv*. The bag really suits you! I love that oblong scarf... such a pretty floral pattern, and it really picks up the color of the Fendi beautifully. You made a great handbag choice... well done!


Thank you!  The scarf I wore today is actually a $20 bathing suit coverup I bought from a spa. True story.   I wore it to work today and came home to my handbag delivery.


----------



## skyqueen

BoldGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is.
> 
> See you later!


Welcome BoldGirl...can't wait to see your new bag!



luv2bling said:


> Well ladies - I got a very "jolting" and painful reminder of my body's age today.   I slipped and fell on some ice, which was under some fresh snow. Up and crashing down on the ol' toosh I went.  Initially it wasn't very painful but it feels like the pain is progressing with the day, even into my back.
> 
> 
> Sitting is painful so I'm trying to keep moving.   I just took my second Ibuprofen 800mg and it isn't doing much for the pain.   I would go to the doctor but I was there twice last week and all doctors do now - is write scripts for pain pills, send you to therapy, collect co-pay and tell you to come back in 6 weeks for follow-up, with the additional co-pay.  Hopefully, the good ol' heating pad will help.
> 
> 
> So ladies be careful if you are in areas with snow and ice.


 


Izzy48 said:


> Oh, so sorry! You didn't hit your head, did you? If your bottom was where you landed your tailbone was jolted. For women it isn't difficult to fracture your coccyx regardless of age and it is painful. Even if it happened to fracture one has to wait it out to heal. However, sounds as if you took a nasty fall so take care.


How awful Luv2! The ice is treacherous! Take good care of yourself......
I was just going to mention the coccyx, too, Izzy. Painful!


----------



## skyqueen

Rubyslipperss said:


> Is 67 too old??  I  have the mind of a 30 year old but my body is definitely 67!


All I had to see was your avatar...what a hoot!
Welcome, Ruby!


----------



## skyqueen

mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?


Just gorgeous Mix! 
My kind of bag! The wallet looks like a perfect match. My favorite color, too!
Just plain cheery.......................


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> I am popping ibuprofen too! DH and I went snow-shoeing at Mt. Rainier this weekend. I fell a couple of times, pulling muscles I didn't even know I had. I almost did a split and I have never even been capable of doing one!


Hmmmm...you've been holding out on us, snow-shoeing? LOL!



Florasun said:


> Yes! I am late to the game, as usual. I just started streaming this on Netflix and have to keep myself from binge-watching. (I have to have something to look forward to when I get on the elliptical in the morning!)


Just signed up to Netflix to watch House of Cards. But I'm going to check out Call the Midwife. Is it an English show?


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Hmmmm...you've been holding out on us, snow-shoeing? LOL!
> 
> 
> Just signed up to Netflix to watch House of Cards. But I'm going to check out Call the Midwife. Is it an English show?



Call the Midwife is English, set in London's east end during the 1950s. It has a great soundtrack.
I have been wanting to watch House of Cards too, but just haven't got around to it.


----------



## megt10

BoldGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is.
> 
> See you later!


Welcome BoldGirl. I can't wait to see your new purchase. I am trying to be good for the rest of the year given my recent purchase of a new watch. Well, actually two new watches. I love it all shoes, clothes, jewelry, scarves and handbags. I don't think I left anything out  Now I am going to live vicariously through the ladies here.


luv2bling said:


> Well ladies - I got a very "jolting" and painful reminder of my body's age today.   I slipped and fell on some ice, which was under some fresh snow. Up and crashing down on the ol' toosh I went.  Initially it wasn't very painful but it feels like the pain is progressing with the day, even into my back.
> 
> 
> Sitting is painful so I'm trying to keep moving.   I just took my second Ibuprofen 800mg and it isn't doing much for the pain.   I would go to the doctor but I was there twice last week and all doctors do now - is write scripts for pain pills, send you to therapy, collect co-pay and tell you to come back in 6 weeks for follow-up, with the additional co-pay.  Hopefully, the good ol' heating pad will help.
> 
> 
> So ladies be careful if you are in areas with snow and ice.


Ouch. I hope that you are feeling better today.


nascar fan said:


>


So casually chic.


nascar fan said:


>


And gorgeous as always.


Rubyslipperss said:


> Is 67 too old??  I  have the mind of a 30 year old but my body is definitely 67!


Oh, join the club. I think we all feel younger than we are.


mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?


Stunning what a great bag and accessories.


----------



## megt10

BoldGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is.
> 
> See you later!


Welcome BoldGirl. I can't wait to see your new purchase. I am trying to be good for the rest of the year given my recent purchase of a new watch. Well, actually two new watches. I love it all shoes, clothes, jewelry, scarves and handbags. I don't think I left anything out  Now I am going to live vicariously through the ladies here.


luv2bling said:


> Well ladies - I got a very "jolting" and painful reminder of my body's age today.   I slipped and fell on some ice, which was under some fresh snow. Up and crashing down on the ol' toosh I went.  Initially it wasn't very painful but it feels like the pain is progressing with the day, even into my back.
> 
> 
> Sitting is painful so I'm trying to keep moving.   I just took my second Ibuprofen 800mg and it isn't doing much for the pain.   I would go to the doctor but I was there twice last week and all doctors do now - is write scripts for pain pills, send you to therapy, collect co-pay and tell you to come back in 6 weeks for follow-up, with the additional co-pay.  Hopefully, the good ol' heating pad will help.
> 
> 
> So ladies be careful if you are in areas with snow and ice.


Ouch. I hope that you are feeling better today.


nascar fan said:


>


So casually chic.


nascar fan said:


>


And gorgeous as always.


Rubyslipperss said:


> Is 67 too old??  I  have the mind of a 30 year old but my body is definitely 67!


Oh, join the club. I think we all feel younger than we are.


mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?


Stunning what a great bag and accessories. Love the whole outfit and your cellphone cover is awesome.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Ouch!!! Maybe you should go to the doctor... at least it will be documented that you sought treatment if it gets worse.
> 
> I am popping ibuprofen too! DH and I went snow-shoeing at Mt. Rainier this weekend. I fell a couple of times, pulling muscles I didn't even know I had.* I almost did a split and I have never even been capable of doing one![*/QUOTE]
> Ouch. Hope you are feeling better today too.
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *loved* that show! Had to watch it on my iPad, with headphones, while I was on the treadmill. *The Hubster couldn't handle all the clinical detail... too many close-up shots of "lady parts,*" LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, mine felt the same way. It didn't matter I couldn't get into it either.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...you've been holding out on us, snow-shoeing? LOL!
> 
> 
> Just signed up to Netflix to watch House of Cards. But I'm going to check out Call the Midwife. Is it an English show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the first season. I can send it to you if you want. We watched a couple of episodes and just didn't care for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?


I also meant to tell you how young you look!





Izzy48 said:


> It is a beautiful shade of pink! My 2jours gives me pleasure every time I use it so I hope you love yours as I do mine. Isn't Chummy the best?


Please post another pic of your 2Jour, Izzy...if I remember correctly it's the clay/pottery color. Is it the larger one?
I absolutely love the look of these bags!!!


----------



## Cilifene

BoldGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just heard about this over 50-ish group, and I wanted to pop in and say hi.  One of the other tpf members told me about it because I happened to mention my age in another thread (will turn 63 in June).  I love handbags, shoes, jewelry.........addicted  to all still even at this age )  I will do a reveal tomorrow of a bag I bought this past Saturday.  I am exhausted and have to get to bed, but just wanted to introduce myself, say hi, and say what a great idea this thread is.
> 
> See you later!



Welcome BoldGirl 



Rubyslipperss said:


> Is 67 too old??  I  have the mind of a 30 year old but my body is definitely 67!



No age limit  welcome ....



mixlv said:


> I just got my pale pink petite Fendi 2Jours today. My collection is coming together. Can you guess what my favorite color is?



Very beautiful!...both bag and you


----------



## Cilifene

luv2bling said:


> Well ladies - I got a very "jolting" and painful reminder of my body's age today.   I slipped and fell on some ice, which was under some fresh snow. Up and crashing down on the ol' toosh I went.  Initially it wasn't very painful but it feels like the pain is progressing with the day, even into my back.
> 
> 
> Sitting is painful so I'm trying to keep moving.   I just took my second Ibuprofen 800mg and it isn't doing much for the pain.   I would go to the doctor but I was there twice last week and all doctors do now - is write scripts for pain pills, send you to therapy, collect co-pay and tell you to come back in 6 weeks for follow-up, with the additional co-pay.  Hopefully, the good ol' heating pad will help.
> 
> 
> So ladies be careful if you are in areas with snow and ice.



Oh dear! ...sending hugs to you


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


>



Looking great as always  you wear larger bags so well Nas....


----------



## Izzy48

Okay Sky, posting pics of my 2 Jour and the color is pottery. As you can see it is large but light weight. The inside organization is wonderful. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.                  It is a comfortable bag and you and I can carry it cross body. I absolutely love mixlv's pink 2jour. Plus mixlv, you look awesome!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Okay Sky, posting pics of my 2 Jour and the color is pottery. As you can see it is large but light weight. The inside organization is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915940
> 
> View attachment 2915941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                  It is a comfortable bag and you and I can carry it cross body. I absolutely love mixlv's pink 2jour. Plus mixlv, you look awesome!



Gorgeous Izzy..........


----------



## mixlv

Izzy48 said:


> Okay Sky, posting pics of my 2 Jour and the color is pottery. As you can see it is large but light weight. The inside organization is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915940
> 
> View attachment 2915941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                  It is a comfortable bag and you and I can carry it cross body. I absolutely love mixlv's pink 2jour. Plus mixlv, you look awesome!


I LOVE yours!  I was a little surprised by how compact the petite 2jours is.  I get all of the essentials in but it is a squeeze.  My husband was wondering if I should have gotten the same size that your beauty is.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Okay Sky, posting pics of my 2 Jour and the color is pottery. As you can see it is large but light weight. The inside organization is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915940
> 
> View attachment 2915941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                  It is a comfortable bag and you and I can carry it cross body. I absolutely love mixlv's pink 2jour. Plus mixlv, you look awesome!


Awesome bag, Izzy! Love the color and your initials, nice personal touch! Is that one of your handmade scarves?
Between you and Mix I might have to reconsider my bag ban. Ugh!


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Looking great as always  you wear larger bags so well Nas....


I give it a good try.  
And this bag is named "Small Incognito"


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> I give it a good try.
> And this bag is named "Small Incognito"


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Awesome bag, Izzy! Love the color and your initials, nice personal touch! Is that one of your handmade scarves?
> Between you and Mix I might have to reconsider my bag ban. Ugh!



Yes, it is one of my wraps not scarves. She just notified me the new one is done and I cannot wait to see it and feel it. This wrap in the picture is about 27" wide and 72" 
long. That doesn't count the fringe. I can just see you in the summer in one of her light weight silk wraps on the beach in the evening enjoying wine and watching the sunset. 

I am glad you like the initials but not everyone does. I don't have them on the bag all the time. I think I will give Buster a ride on this Fendi. I think I will buy one more Fendi this year ban or no ban. Mulberry and Fendi are a toss up to me and you know I still like my Coach!


----------



## Izzy48

mixlv said:


> I LOVE yours!  I was a little surprised by how compact the petite 2jours is.  I get all of the essentials in but it is a squeeze.  My husband was wondering if I should have gotten the same size that your beauty is.



I love the petite 2Jours  but I can't get my things in it. You can't beat the color of pink yours is. One of my cousins who is 4'11" carries a load in her bags as well as I do. She decided to try the same size as mine and she looks great with it. However, no way would I change that beautiful pink bag.


----------



## KittyKwilter

megt10 said:


> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!!! Maybe you should go to the doctor... at least it will be documented that you sought treatment if it gets worse.
> 
> I am popping ibuprofen too! DH and I went snow-shoeing at Mt. Rainier this weekend. I fell a couple of times, pulling muscles I didn't even know I had.* I almost did a split and I have never even been capable of doing one![*/QUOTE]
> Ouch. Hope you are feeling better today too.
> 
> LOL, mine felt the same way. It didn't matter I couldn't get into it either.
> 
> I have the first season. I can send it to you if you want. We watched a couple of episodes and just didn't care for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this group, but I'm 63. I have been on TPF for a long time though. Just found this group.  BTW re: Call the Midwife, will begin season 4 on Mar 29!  Love it too.  I love purses and boots.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

KittyKwilter said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this group, but I'm 63. I have been on TPF for a long time though. Just found this group.  BTW re: Call the Midwife, will begin season 4 on Mar 29!  Love it too.  I love purses and boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome KittyKwilter
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

Ladies, I want to show you a cute little thing I got today.
It's two young Danish designers who make these - you make you own combination on bags and chains.

It came like this - with the chain in a cute little box.


----------



## Cilifene

Suede and croc embossed calfskin.


----------



## Cilifene

A few more


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Okay Sky, posting pics of my 2 Jour and the color is pottery. As you can see it is large but light weight. The inside organization is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915940
> 
> View attachment 2915941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                  It is a comfortable bag and you and I can carry it cross body. I absolutely love mixlv's pink 2jour. Plus mixlv, you look awesome!


----------



## ElainePG

mixlv said:


> Thank you!  The scarf I wore today is actually *a $20 bathing suit coverup* I bought from a spa. True story.   I wore it to work today and came home to my handbag delivery.



No... really! I would have sworn it was a Valentino! Toooooo funny!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Okay Sky, posting pics of my 2 Jour and the color is pottery. As you can see it is large but light weight. The inside organization is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915940
> 
> View attachment 2915941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                  It is a comfortable bag and you and I can carry it cross body. I absolutely love mixlv's pink 2jour. Plus mixlv, you look awesome!


I love the "handbag still life" you created with your shawl, izzy. Is that one of your special hand-woven ones? The color match is fabulous!

I would carry the full-sized 2Jours if I could, but it would overpower me. The Petite 2Jours is the perfect size for me, but I do find that I have to "scale down" the things I put into it. I have to carry my smallest wallet, for example, and leave my iPad Mini at home. But I just adore it anyway... it was definitely a good purchase.


----------



## ElainePG

KittyKwilter said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this group, but I'm 63. I have been on TPF for a long time though. Just found this group.  BTW re: *Call the Midwife, will begin season 4 on Mar 29! * Love it too.  I love purses and boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here, *KittyK*! Glad you found us!
> 
> There's a NEW season of Call the Midwife???? Oh, joy! I thought it was over & done with. One more thing to watch on the treadmill... yippeeeeeeeee!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> A few more



These are lovely Cilifene. I am willing to break my ban because I have never had anything from a Danish designer. So I think we should all support each other's countries and buy, buy, buy! Would they be interested in customers from  other countries? They are lovely bags.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I love the "handbag still life" you created with your shawl, izzy. Is that one of your special hand-woven ones? The color match is fabulous!
> 
> I would carry the full-sized 2Jours if I could, but it would overpower me. The Petite 2Jours is the perfect size for me, but I do find that I have to "scale down" the things I put into it. I have to carry my smallest wallet, for example, and leave my iPad Mini at home. But I just adore it anyway... it was definitely a good purchase.



Thank you, Elaine. Post your petite 2Jours! 

It is one of my shawls/wraps from Gill. She is a wonderfully talented woman.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Suede and croc embossed calfskin.


What a lovely bag, *cilifene*! How large is it? We need a model picture!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> KittyKwilter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome KittyKwilter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have you!
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

KittyKwilter said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this group, but I'm 63. I have been on TPF for a long time though. Just found this group.  BTW re: Call the Midwife, will begin season 4 on Mar 29!  Love it too.  I love purses and boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kitty...glad you found us!
> 
> QUOTE=Cilifene;28175989]Ladies, I want to show you a cute little thing I got today.
> It's two young Danish designers who make these - you make you own combination on bags and chains.
> 
> It came like this - with the chain in a cute little box.
Click to expand...

 

How do you do it, Cilifene?
You always post the loveliest, most unique things!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> These are lovely Cilifene. I am willing to break my ban because I have never had anything from a Danish designer. So I think we should all support each other's countries and buy, buy, buy! Would they be interested in customers from  other countries? They are lovely bags.





ElainePG said:


> What a lovely bag, *cilifene*! How large is it? We need a model picture!





skyqueen said:


> How do you do it, Cilifene?
> You always post the loveliest, most unique things!



Thanks  here is a few quick pics with things inside. The LV pochette is the old model not the new that's a little wider.

This style is called Emily the chain is Sophia short silver. Yes they do ship to usa 

http://www.everiecph.com/

Will post model pics later Elaine


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Okay Sky, posting pics of my 2 Jour and the color is pottery. As you can see it is large but light weight. The inside organization is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915940
> 
> View attachment 2915941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                  It is a comfortable bag and you and I can carry it cross body. I absolutely love mixlv's pink 2jour. Plus mixlv, you look awesome!


I really love this bag Izzy. I may give this one a try. I still have my Saks gift card burning a hole in my wallet. 


KittyKwilter said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this group, but I'm 63. I have been on TPF for a long time though. Just found this group.  BTW re: Call the Midwife, will begin season 4 on Mar 29!  Love it too.  I love purses and boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kitty.
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I want to show you a cute little thing I got today.
> It's two young Danish designers who make these - you make you own combination on bags and chains.
> 
> It came like this - with the chain in a cute little box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, this is just gorgeous Cilifene. I adore it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

@KittyKwilter---If you have a Saks card then I say go for it!! Seriously, my 2Jours is a high quality bag. A very high quality bag. I am tall so I bought one of the larger ones and I don't regret the size. It has a long pocket in the middle which splits the bag and makes it easy to organize. The inside is beautiful. I don't know what color you want but there is a new blue that is jaw dropping beautiful in the petite but I don't know if it is in any other size. Be sure to let us know what you get. Good luck! If you didn't like the 2Jours I would be surprised.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks  here is a few quick pics with things inside. The LV pochette is the old model not the new that's a little wider.
> 
> This style is called Emily the chain is Sophia short silver. Yes they do ship to usa
> 
> http://www.everiecph.com/
> 
> Will post model pics later Elaine



So I can get a glasses case in this bag? Your gloves with the little gold balls are so cute! Looking forward to your modeling picture! I just went to the site and found a bag I think is for me. I also saw where tassels can be added along with picking your own chain. Such a great idea. I also had to find a web site that had a conversion table converting DKK (do I remember correctly?) to US dollars. I really do like the bags and I will get one,


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> @KittyKwilter---If you have a Saks card then I say go for it!! Seriously, my 2Jours is a high quality bag. A very high quality bag. I am tall so I bought one of the larger ones and I don't regret the size. It has a long pocket in the middle which splits the bag and makes it easy to organize. The inside is beautiful. I don't know what color you want but there is a new blue that is jaw dropping beautiful in the petite but I don't know if it is in any other size. Be sure to let us know what you get. Good luck! If you didn't like the 2Jours I would be surprised.



That was me that has a gift card of about 2,500 so enough to pay for the bag and still be good. I just got done looking at them and it says that the one that I think you have has a drop length of 15.5 inches which would not work for me for a crossbody bag. They call it a shoulder strap while the petite has a 20-22 inch drop which is a good crossbody length. Did they change the strap drop do you think?


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> That was me that has a gift card of about 2,500 so enough to pay for the bag and still be good. I just got done looking at them and it says that the one that I think you have has a drop length of 15.5 inches which would not work for me for a crossbody bag. They call it a shoulder strap while the petite has a 20-22 inch drop which is a good crossbody length. Did they change the strap drop do you think?



I am always messing up who said what! I made the mistake Meg. I tried on my bag just now and the strap is short. I thought I carried it cross body but there is no way I did. Sorry, Sky, wrong information and to all others. However, you need to try it on. It is a very easy carry and the strap makes the bag fit just under my arm without crowding  the under arm area. When I tried it on I remembered how it fit. Do try it on before you decide.


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, I have been messing up posts right and left this week so I hope I can get this one done correctly. I am going to try to post some pictures of my shawl/wrap the weaver Tisserande just finished for me. She is a marvelous talent.  She said she had to finish the fringe before mailing but I still want everyone to see it.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> So I can get a glasses case in this bag? Your gloves with the little gold balls are so cute! Looking forward to your modeling picture! I just went to the site and found a bag I think is for me. I also saw where tassels can be added along with picking your own chain. Such a great idea. I also had to find a web site that had a conversion table converting DKK (do I remember correctly?) to US dollars. I really do like the bags and I will get one,



My glasses case is a soft one though, but yes it fits. 
Izzy, you can get the price in USD directly on the site - scroll down on the front site and it says: "Pick your currency" 

Yeah the tassels are cute too - I'm considering a long chain in oxidized for messenger


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I really love this bag Izzy. I may give this one a try. I still have my Saks gift card burning a hole in my wallet.
> 
> 
> KittyKwilter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kitty.
> 
> 
> Oh, this is just gorgeous Cilifene. I adore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg!
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That was me that has a gift card of about 2,500 so enough to pay for the bag and still be good. I just got done looking at them and it says that the one that I think you have has a drop length of 15.5 inches which would not work for me for a crossbody bag. They call it a shoulder strap while the petite has a 20-22 inch drop which is a good crossbody length. Did they change the strap drop do you think?


You know, meg, I honestly think you would like the smaller size Fendi (the Petite 2Jours Elite). I've noticed that you're tending towards smalled crossbody bags lately, and this one is lightweight and convenient. As I said previously, the only downside (and it really isn't a downside... just a "feature," LOL!) is that you carry less in it. But I know you do that anyway with your smaller bags. The pictures on the Nordstrom site show the details, especially the inside:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p...id=0&fashionColor=Pink+Plaster&resultback=815

The zippered divider in the center is a good place to carry a (very skinny) wallet if you're in a place where security is an issue... otherwise, that's where I keep my keys & iPhone. And the price is well below your Saks credit... so you'd even have $$$ left over!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I have been messing up posts right and left this week so I hope I can get this one done correctly. I am going to try to post some pictures of my shawl/wrap the weaver Tisserande just finished for me. She is a marvelous talent.  She said she had to finish the fringe before mailing but I still want everyone to see it.
> 
> View attachment 2916978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916980


The shawl is absolutely stunning, *izzy*. The fabric looks amazing... so rich and finely-woven. Did you select the colors? What a treat to work directly with a weaver and get just what you want!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. *Post your petite 2Jours! *
> 
> It is one of my shawls/wraps from Gill. She is a wonderfully talented woman.



I believe I posted these a while ago, when I got back from San Francisco, but they are again...


----------



## nascar fan

*Elaine*, what is your purse count these days?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I believe I posted these a while ago, when I got back from San Francisco, but they are again...



VERY nice Elaine....



nascar fan said:


> *Elaine*, what is your purse count these days?



I was wondering too........


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> So I can get a glasses case in this bag? Your gloves with the little gold balls are so cute! Looking forward to your modeling picture! I just went to the site and found a bag I think is for me. I also saw where tassels can be added along with picking your own chain. Such a great idea. I also had to find a web site that had a conversion table converting DKK (do I remember correctly?) to US dollars. I really do like the bags and I will get one,


I like the tassel, too. The totes look great as well.



megt10 said:


> That was me that has a gift card of about 2,500 so enough to pay for the bag and still be good. I just got done looking at them and it says that the one that I think you have has a drop length of 15.5 inches which would not work for me for a crossbody bag. They call it a shoulder strap while the petite has a 20-22 inch drop which is a good crossbody length. Did they change the strap drop do you think?


I think the petite 2Jours would look great on you...especially dealing with a wheelchair.
Gotta use that gift card. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I have been messing up posts right and left this week so I hope I can get this one done correctly. I am going to try to post some pictures of my shawl/wrap the weaver Tisserande just finished for me. She is a marvelous talent.  She said she had to finish the fringe before mailing but I still want everyone to see it.
> 
> View attachment 2916978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916980


Just gorgeous and a wonderful size for a wrap!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I have been messing up posts right and left this week so I hope I can get this one done correctly. I am going to try to post some pictures of my shawl/wrap the weaver Tisserande just finished for me. She is a marvelous talent.  She said she had to finish the fringe before mailing but I still want everyone to see it.
> 
> View attachment 2916978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916980



Wow..stunning Izzy....


----------



## Cilifene

Okay, here is a few modeling pics.....


----------



## Cilifene

With black Burberry trench.....

Sorry, not the best modl pics...


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Okay, here is a few modeling pics.....




That looks fabulous on you Cilifene but any looks great on you. I  do like the bag enough to buy one similar and the chain appears to be high quality. The bag and you are both awesome.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> The shawl is absolutely stunning, *izzy*. The fabric looks amazing... so rich and finely-woven. Did you select the colors? What a treat to work directly with a weaver and get just what you want!



I told her the general colors I wanted and she knows my taste well enough to get the drift. I didn't mention pink and I am so happy she added it. She does her own dying of the silk so she gets the colors correctly.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> That looks fabulous on you Cilifene but any looks great on you. I  do like the bag enough to buy one similar and the chain appears to be high quality. The bag and you are both awesome.



Thank you very much Izzy that's very kind of you! 
Did you find the prices in USD on the site?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> With black Burberry trench.....
> 
> Sorry, not the best modl pics...


 


Izzy48 said:


> That looks fabulous on you Cilifene but any looks great on you. I  do like the bag enough to buy one similar and the chain appears to be high quality. The bag and you are both awesome.


I agree...everything looks so chic on you, Cilifene! Just fabulous!!!


----------



## rdgldy

ElainePG said:


> I believe I posted these a while ago, when I got back from San Francisco, but they are again...



such a lovely picture!!  The 2 jours is beautiful and H boxes are always nice


----------



## rdgldy

Cilifene said:


> Suede and croc embossed calfskin.


This is just amazing!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I agree...everything looks so chic on you, Cilifene! Just fabulous!!!



Aw thanks SQ


----------



## Cilifene

rdgldy said:


> This is just amazing!!



Thank you very much rdgldy!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I believe I posted these a while ago, when I got back from San Francisco, but they are again...


Beautiful bag, beautiful scarf. Looking great!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thank you very much Izzy that's very kind of you!
> Did you find the prices in USD on the site?



Yes, I did, thank you. You won't believe it but I did order a bag, the Alex. I loved the way it closed on the front. I think one of the things I noticed on yours is the fact that no metal showed but your chain. To me that's really nice and gives more choices plus it's a sleek look. Since I had to pay international shipping, I ordered the short ozidized chain and the tassel so everything will come in one order. Then I looked at the sale items and the navy is beautiful. Can't believe I broke my ban! Thanks for posting and I hope you don't mind I purchased something similar. I am excited to buy something made in your country, at least I hope it is.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *elaine*, what is your purse count these days?


28:giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I believe I posted these a while ago, when I got back from San Francisco, but they are again...


I forgot you had a 2Jours....................


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> 28:giggles:


Oh my!  How did that happen???


----------



## hockeymama

Cilifene said:


> A few more




That's awesome!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Oh my!  How did that happen???


One bag at a time, dear. One bag at a time.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *VERY nice Elaine*....
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering too........



Thank you, *cilifene*!

Just to justify that number a little bit... only (only???) 16 of them are full-sized bags. The others are clutch purses, mini-bags, and other small bags for evening.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Okay, here is a few modeling pics.....


It looks fabulous on you, *cilifene*!


----------



## ElainePG

rdgldy said:


> such a lovely picture!!  The 2 jours is beautiful and H boxes are always nice



Thank you, *rdgldy*! The 2nd picture was a "still life" I took in our hotel room when we came back from the H store. I didn't want to take the scarves out of their boxes until we came back home, plus I liked the contrast of turquoise and orange!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, I did, thank you. You won't believe it but I did order a bag, the Alex. I loved the way it closed on the front. I think one of the things I noticed on yours is the fact that no metal showed but your chain. To me that's really nice and gives more choices plus it's a sleek look. Since I had to pay international shipping, I ordered the short ozidized chain and the tassel so everything will come in one order. Then I looked at the sale items and the navy is beautiful. Can't believe I broke my ban! Thanks for posting and I hope you don't mind I purchased something similar. I am excited to buy something made in your country, at least I hope it is.



Oh you did ordre izzy  how exciting  I love the Alex too. What leather did you order? and what's the mane of the chain? 
Of cause I don't mind dear I think it's wonderful and hope you like it...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *cilifene*!
> 
> Just to justify that number a little bit... only (only???) 16 of them are full-sized bags. The others are clutch purses, mini-bags, and other small bags for evening.



Sure that totally justify it


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It looks fabulous on you, *cilifene*!



Thanks sweetie  I'll take a modeling pic one day with my bal moto jacket I bet it looks cool with the black and silver chain


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I forgot you had a 2Jours....................



It was a terrific score... free, with Nordstrom Notes. 

Everything I know about handbag "math," I learned from *meg*!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Sure that totally justify it


Cilifene, you are the *best*!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Oh you did ordre izzy  how exciting  I love the Alex too. What leather did you order? and what's the mane of the chain?
> Of cause I don't mind dear I think it's wonderful and hope you like it...



Cilifene, I ordered the Billie oxidized chain to go with the croc leather Alex. I think those will look well together. There is a long chain in rose gold and if I had seen it when I ordered I would have ordered it as well. The way it described the Alex it seemed a good choice for a chain. What I like about it is the minimalist look but it's a classy look. I know if you like it the quality is good so I am excited.

I also like the idea of new designers and enjoying their fresh take on things. :true:


----------



## Cilifene

hockeymama said:


> That's awesome!



Thanks very much 



Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, I ordered the Billie oxidized chain to go with the croc leather Alex. I think those will look well together. There is a long chain in rose gold and if I had seen it when I ordered I would have ordered it as well. The way it described the Alex it seemed a good choice for a chain. What I like about it is the minimalist look but it's a classy look. I know if you like it the quality is good so I am excited.
> 
> I also like the idea of new designers and enjoying their fresh take on things. :true:



That sounds wonderfull izzy ......


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch with hubby today with my new Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## Rubyslipperss

I LOVE IT!  Such a GORGEOUS shade of purple!


----------



## ElainePG

rubyslipperss said:


> i love it!  Such a gorgeous shade of purple!


+1


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> I really love this bag Izzy. I may give this one a try. I still have my Saks gift card burning a hole in my wallet.
> 
> 
> KittyKwilter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saks has an extra points event going on
Click to expand...


----------



## luvprada

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I have been messing up posts right and left this week so I hope I can get this one done correctly. I am going to try to post some pictures of my shawl/wrap the weaver Tisserande just finished for me. She is a marvelous talent.  She said she had to finish the fringe before mailing but I still want everyone to see it.
> 
> View attachment 2916978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916980



So beautiful!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> 28:giggles:


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> It was a terrific score... free, with Nordstrom Notes.
> 
> Everything I know about handbag "math," I learned from *meg*!



Wow that is a great score!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby today with my new Dooney and Bourke.





Rubyslipperss said:


> I LOVE IT!  Such a GORGEOUS shade of purple!



+1


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby today with my new Dooney and Bourke.


Love the leather trim and tassels...really pops against purple!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Love the leather trim and tassels...really pops against purple!




+1 In addition I like the top you are wearing!


----------



## Izzy48

luvprada said:


> So beautiful!




Many thanks! What a precious little face on the fur baby!


----------



## Cilifene

Everie bag, Emily with Bal moto jacket...


----------



## Cilifene

With Burberry trench - Mentor boots ...a Danish brand


----------



## Cilifene




----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I am always messing up who said what! I made the mistake Meg. I tried on my bag just now and the strap is short. I thought I carried it cross body but there is no way I did. Sorry, Sky, wrong information and to all others. However, you need to try it on. It is a very easy carry and the strap makes the bag fit just under my arm without crowding  the under arm area. When I tried it on I remembered how it fit. Do try it on before you decide.


Thanks for checking Izzy. I will check it out in person before deciding. I love the look of the bag but prefer a softer leather so I am unsure if this is the one.


Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I have been messing up posts right and left this week so I hope I can get this one done correctly. I am going to try to post some pictures of my shawl/wrap the weaver Tisserande just finished for me. She is a marvelous talent.  She said she had to finish the fringe before mailing but I still want everyone to see it.
> 
> View attachment 2916978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916980


Wow, she is very talented. This is beautiful.


ElainePG said:


> You know, meg, I honestly think you would like the smaller size Fendi (the Petite 2Jours Elite). I've noticed that you're tending towards smalled crossbody bags lately, and this one is lightweight and convenient. As I said previously, the only downside (and it really isn't a downside... just a "feature," LOL!) is that you carry less in it. But I know you do that anyway with your smaller bags. The pictures on the Nordstrom site show the details, especially the inside:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p...id=0&fashionColor=Pink+Plaster&resultback=815
> 
> The zippered divider in the center is a good place to carry a (very skinny) wallet if you're in a place where security is an issue... otherwise, that's where I keep my keys & iPhone. And the price is well below your Saks credit... so you'd even have $$$ left over!


You are right I think the smaller size would be the way to go. I try not to carry too much and a larger bag just lends itself to bringing things I really don't need.


ElainePG said:


> I believe I posted these a while ago, when I got back from San Francisco, but they are again...





skyqueen said:


> I like the tassel, too. The totes look great as well.
> 
> 
> I think the petite 2Jours would look great on you...especially dealing with a wheelchair.
> Gotta use that gift card. LOL!



I have until next February for the gift card so I will wait to see it in person. I read on the card that if you use it and send back whatever you ordered you lose the money on the card so I want to make sure.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Okay, here is a few modeling pics.....





Cilifene said:


> With black Burberry trench.....
> 
> Sorry, not the best modl pics...


You look so chic in both pictures. I love the way the bag looks carried.


Izzy48 said:


> Yes, I did, thank you. You won't believe it but I did order a bag, the Alex. I loved the way it closed on the front. I think one of the things I noticed on yours is the fact that no metal showed but your chain. To me that's really nice and gives more choices plus it's a sleek look. Since I had to pay international shipping, I ordered the short ozidized chain and the tassel so everything will come in one order. Then I looked at the sale items and the navy is beautiful. Can't believe I broke my ban! Thanks for posting and I hope you don't mind I purchased something similar. I am excited to buy something made in your country, at least I hope it is.


Oh so exciting I can't wait to see it. Congrats.


ElainePG said:


> 28:giggles:



I would like to get down to 50. Still working on it. 28 doesn't seem like too much at all.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It was a terrific score... free, with Nordstrom Notes.
> 
> Everything I know about handbag "math," I learned from *meg*!





Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby today with my new Dooney and Bourke.


I seriously love the color of this bag with the contrasting light brown trim.


luvprada said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this bag Izzy. I may give this one a try. I still have my Saks gift card burning a hole in my wallet.
> 
> 
> KittyKwilter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saks has an extra points event going on
> 
> 
> 
> I looked, but that would only work if I used my cc. which I am trying to avoid doing.
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everie bag, Emily with Bal moto jacket...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Burberry trench - Mentor boots ...a Danish brand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look stunning. I love the bag with your ring and the moto jacket. I am in love with the look of the boots! Who makes them?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You look stunning. I love the bag with your ring and the moto jacket. I am in love with the look of the boots! Who makes them?



Aw thanks Meg!  the boots are old they are a Danish brand called Mentor.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Aw thanks Meg!  the boots are old they are a Danish brand called Mentor.



Is there a style name to the boots?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Everie bag, Emily with Bal moto jacket...


It looks totally *amazing* with the moto jacket and the boots! You are a vision in black & silver!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I would like to get down to 50. Still working on it. 28 doesn't seem like too much at all.



Thank you, *meg*. I knew I could count on you to come to my defense!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Is there a style name to the boots?



I don't know they are 6-7 years old and I don't have the box anymore..sorry....



ElainePG said:


> It looks totally *amazing* with the moto jacket and the boots! You are a vision in black & silver!



Thank you very much dear!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*. I knew I could count on you to come to my defense!


Always here to help 


Cilifene said:


> I don't know they are 6-7 years old and I don't have the box anymore..sorry....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much dear!



Oh that is too bad. While my shoe addiction equals my bag addiction and I don't need any more of either I would have hunted these down. They really are awesome looking.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Balenciaga Velo yesterday. I was taking my MIL to the dentist and then picking up some stuff at the jewelers. The dress is MBMJ and the shoes and jacket are Balenciaga. The belt is Hermes CDC and the shawl is H Pegasus.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I wore my Balenciaga Velo yesterday. I was taking my MIL to the dentist and then picking up some stuff at the jewelers. The dress is MBMJ and the shoes and jacket are Balenciaga. The belt is Hermes CDC and the shawl is H Pegasus.



Gorgeous Meg!!  Love the dress


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I wore my Balenciaga Velo yesterday. I was taking my MIL to the dentist and then picking up some stuff at the jewelers. The dress is MBMJ and the shoes and jacket are Balenciaga. The belt is Hermes CDC and the shawl is H Pegasus.


You look totally fabulous, *meg*! Which bag are you carrying? It's a Bal, of course, but it looks larger than either of mine. Is it a Velo? I'm seeing the color as dark purple, but my laptop monitor sometimes has problems.

What did you pick up at the jewelers? Any new goodies to share?


----------



## ElainePG

Has anyone tried the new *La Mer Illuminating Eye Gel*? I read a good writeup of it in (I think) this month's _Vogue_, and I became intrigued. 

I've always been of the opinion that eye cream is eye cream... not necessary to spend a bundle on it. But the reviews make it sound pretty amazing. Maybe it will take off ten years and ten pounds?


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> You look so chic in both pictures. I love the way the bag looks carried.
> 
> Oh so exciting I can't wait to see it. Congrats.
> 
> 
> I would like to get down to 50. Still working on it. 28 doesn't seem like too much at all.



50 so how many do you have? ??


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Has anyone tried the new *La Mer Illuminating Eye Gel*? I read a good writeup of it in (I think) this month's _Vogue_, and I became intrigued.
> 
> I've always been of the opinion that eye cream is eye cream... not necessary to spend a bundle on it. But the reviews make it sound pretty amazing. Maybe it will take off ten years and ten pounds?



A couple different dermatologists have told me all you are paying for is packaging and  name. I have known a few gals that did swear by LA Mer!


----------



## luvprada

elainepg said:


> it looks totally *amazing* with the moto jacket and the boots! You are a vision in black & silver!



+ 1


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene, I am certain I did the right thing ordering one of their bags. It looks wonderful with each outfit you tried Plus you look lovely as usual as usual. Do you think the bag I ordered is too casual to wear the way you are wearing yours?


----------



## Cilifene

luvprada said:


> 50 so how many do you have? ??



100 I think  Meg, I wanna come play in your closet 



luvprada said:


> + 1



Thanks dear 



Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, I am certain I did the right thing ordering one of their bags. It looks wonderful with each outfit you tried Plus you look lovely as usual as usual. Do you think the bag I ordered is too casual to wear the way you are wearing yours?



Thank you very much dear Izzy! Alex will be fine used the same way


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, I am certain I did the right thing ordering one of their bags. It looks wonderful with each outfit you tried Plus you look lovely as usual as usual. Do you think the bag I ordered is too casual to wear the way you are wearing yours?



Alex croc with short strap in action ....


----------



## Cilifene

One more


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous Meg!!  Love the dress


Thank you Cilifene.


ElainePG said:


> You look totally fabulous, *meg*! Which bag are you carrying? It's a Bal, of course, but it looks larger than either of mine. Is it a Velo? I'm seeing the color as dark purple, but my laptop monitor sometimes has problems.
> 
> What did you pick up at the jewelers? Any new goodies to share?


It is the Velo. It is the old GH. I got it last year. It was old stock and the last one with the GH which I prefer on the Velo. I picked up a few things. I have been bad. I will post pics in a little while.


Cilifene said:


> 100 I think  Meg, I wanna come play in your closet
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much dear Izzy! Alex will be fine used the same way



At least 100 still even though I have sold a lot of them. I keep seeing bags that I love.


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> 50 so how many do you have? ??



Over 100 still. I have more shoes than I have bags. I had a closet built above my master bath to give everything a home. I did a thread here during the process. It is full +.
http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Everie bag, Emily with Bal moto jacket...


 


Cilifene said:


> With Burberry trench - Mentor boots ...a Danish brand


 


Cilifene said:


>


Just perfect, Cilifene!!! So effortless.........................


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I wore my Balenciaga Velo yesterday. I was taking my MIL to the dentist and then picking up some stuff at the jewelers. The dress is MBMJ and the shoes and jacket are Balenciaga. The belt is Hermes CDC and the shawl is H Pegasus.


I'm not a Bal gal, Meg...but that is one beautiful bag!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I'm not a Bal gal, Meg...but that is one beautiful bag!



Thank you SQ. I love the Velo and the Town these days. Both of them are able to be worn crossbody and each holds a lot if you need when needed. As it warmed up I was able to put my jacket in the Velo along with my mini iPad and other things that I carry on a daily basis.


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> A couple different dermatologists have told me all you are paying for is packaging and  name. I have known a few gals that did swear by LA Mer!


You're right, Luv.
Oil of Olay Regenerist/Pro X, Avon Anew and several cheaper lines (can't remember them all off the top of my head) rank better. It's like wine, an expensive bottle doesn't necessarily mean the best bottle. 



Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, I am certain I did the right thing ordering one of their bags. It looks wonderful with each outfit you tried Plus you look lovely as usual as usual. Do you think the bag I ordered is too casual to wear the way you are wearing yours?


I bet the bag will look stunning and a nice addition to your collection!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Over 100 still. I have more shoes than I have bags. I had a closet built above my master bath to give everything a home. I did a thread here during the process. It is full +.
> http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I had to laugh, Meg...to see it is to believe it!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One more


Love the boots!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 still. I have more shoes than I have bags. I had a closet built above my master bath to give everything a home. I did a thread here during the process. It is full +.
> http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I had to laugh, Meg...to see it is to believe it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best use of empty air ever! It cost more than my kitchen but then I spend more time there than I do in the kitchen. Here is a working link for those interested.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I wore my Balenciaga Velo yesterday. I was taking my MIL to the dentist and then picking up some stuff at the jewelers. The dress is MBMJ and the shoes and jacket are Balenciaga. The belt is Hermes CDC and the shawl is H Pegasus.



Great outfit, Meg, and you look wonderful!


----------



## Izzy48

cilifene said:


> gorgeous meg!!  Love the dress



+1


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you Cilifene.
> 
> It is the Velo. It is the old GH. I got it last year. It was old stock and the last one with the GH which I prefer on the Velo. *I picked up a few things. I have been bad.* I will post pics in a little while.
> 
> 
> *At least 100 still* even though I have sold a lot of them. I keep seeing bags that I love.



I love it when you're bad! I can live vicariously through your shopping, and it leaves room in my purse closet!

In that case I'll stop feeling guilty about my little collection!


----------



## luvprada

Meg, love your closet it's amazing! 
Wouldn't fly in my house. We had bathrooms remodeled and it took  DH 8 years, yes years to paint the bathroom and hall doors


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> love the boots!




+1


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just perfect, Cilifene!!! So effortless.........................



Thanks SQ .....



skyqueen said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 still. I have more shoes than I have bags. I had a closet built above my master bath to give everything a home. I did a thread here during the process. It is full +.
> http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to laugh, Meg...to see it is to believe it!
Click to expand...


LOL - I did see this years ago - beautiful ...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love the boots!



Thanks dear....



megt10 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best use of empty air ever! It cost more than my kitchen but then *I spend more time there than I do in the kitchen.* Here is a working link for those interested.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it's very beautiful - it sure is the best use of empty air  I love it Meg!
Click to expand...


----------



## FLOWERS4ME

I love that scarf-very pretty.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You're right, Luv.
> Oil of Olay Regenerist/Pro X, Avon Anew and several cheaper lines (can't remember them all off the top of my head) rank better. *It's like wine, an expensive bottle doesn't necessarily mean the best bottle.*



I usually choose a bottle of wine by the picture on the label!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> With Burberry trench - Mentor boots ...a Danish brand


I forgot to mention, *cilifene*, that black Burberry looks splendid on you! Years ago I owned a tan Burberry, but the color didn't suit me at all. Now I own a black raincoat (just an Ellen Tracy... nothing a yummy as your Burberry), and I'm *much* happier with it!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best use of empty air ever! *It cost more than my kitchen but then I spend more time there than I do in the kitchen*. Here is a working link for those interested.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, who wouldn't!?!? I'd pick a collection of high-end handbags over a stack of sautèeing pans any day!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Great outfit, Meg, and you look wonderful!


Thank you Izzy.


ElainePG said:


> I love it when you're bad! I can live vicariously through your shopping, and it leaves room in my purse closet!
> 
> In that case I'll stop feeling guilty about my little collection!


Well I am here to help you feel better. Though no new bags since the Givenchy small yellow Pandora. I have been on a bit of a jewelry bender. I still have room in my jewelry cabinet 


luvprada said:


> Meg, love your closet it's amazing!
> Wouldn't fly in my house. We had bathrooms remodeled and it took  DH 8 years, yes years to paint the bathroom and hall doors


Thank you I really need to get on the ball and start listing stuff again otherwise I am going to need to add a 3rd story to the closet. 


Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ .....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I did see this years ago - beautiful ...


Thank you. I need to take some updated photos.


Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear....
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it's very beautiful - it sure is the best use of empty air  I love it Meg!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, who wouldn't!?!? I'd pick a collection of high-end handbags over a stack of sautèeing pans any day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I forgot to mention, *cilifene*, that black Burberry looks splendid on you! Years ago I owned a tan Burberry, but the color didn't suit me at all. Now I own a black raincoat (just an Ellen Tracy... nothing a yummy as your Burberry), and I'm *much* happier with it!



Thanks Elaine! Oh, sorry it wasn't your color, but good your Ellen Tracy is great - it's important to feel comfy!  Actually I bought three of my Burberry coats pre-loved. The only one I got from the store myself is the light honey color.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me three
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine! Oh, sorry it wasn't your color, but good your Ellen Tracy is great - it's important to feel comfy!  Actually I bought three of my Burberry coats pre-loved. The only one I got from the store myself is the light honey color.


You find the best things pre-loved, *cilifene*! We have good consignment shops where I live, but I've never found anything as good as a Burberry raincoat! Do you find your treasures on line, in shops, or a mix of both?


----------



## megt10

Hey Balenciaga fans I just noticed that Net-a-Porter has added Balenciaga to their items for sale. There is a pink town with GH that looks so pretty and I am a huge fan of their sandals. I am looking at the blue ones.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Hey Balenciaga fans I just noticed that Net-a-Porter has added Balenciaga to their items for sale. There is a pink town with GH that looks so pretty and I am a huge fan of their sandals. I am looking at the blue ones.



Oh my, that sounds pretty - I'm on a ban for a long time - someone grab it....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You find the best things pre-loved, *cilifene*! We have good consignment shops where I live, but I've never found anything as good as a Burberry raincoat! Do you find your treasures on line, in shops, or a mix of both?



Thanks dear, we do have good consignment shops here too but I found my treasures on line on a Danish site www.trendsales.dk where private people is selling.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Hey Balenciaga fans I just noticed that Net-a-Porter has added Balenciaga to their items for sale. There is a pink town with GH that looks so pretty and I am a huge fan of their sandals. I am looking at *the blue ones*.



These?? ...they would look awesome on your feet Meg


----------



## luvprada

Cilifene said:


> These?? ...they would look awesome on your feet Meg



Love these!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Hey Balenciaga fans I just noticed that Net-a-Porter has added Balenciaga to their items for sale. There is a pink town with GH that looks so pretty and I am a huge fan of their sandals. I am looking at the blue ones.


It looks stunning, *meg*. In fact, that was the bag I thought I was going to buy when I was desparate for a hot pink bag for spring. And then I bought the Mulberry Willow (on sale!) instead.

Just a caution, in case someone is serious about it... another tPF friend saw it at her local Balenciaga boutique, and told me that the color is more mauve-pink, or lavander-pink, than true pink. I know it looks "pink-pink" in the photos, but apparently it doesn't photograph true to life. I don't know if this is so or not, since I haven't seen it IRL. Just sayin'...

The Balenciaga bag I have my eye on is the *Le Dix Cartable*. They are showing the smaller size on N.A.P.; the one I'm interested in is on MyTheresa, here: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/le-dix-cartable-s-leather-shoulder-bag-390279.html


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It looks stunning, *meg*. In fact, that was the bag I thought I was going to buy when I was desparate for a hot pink bag for spring. And then I bought the Mulberry Willow (on sale!) instead.
> 
> Just a caution, in case someone is serious about it... another tPF friend saw it at her local Balenciaga boutique, and told me that the color is more mauve-pink, or lavander-pink, than true pink. I know it looks "pink-pink" in the photos, but apparently it doesn't photograph true to life. I don't know if this is so or not, since I haven't seen it IRL. Just sayin'...
> 
> *The Balenciaga bag I have my eye on is the Le Dix Cartable. *They are showing the smaller size on N.A.P.; the one I'm interested in is on MyTheresa, here: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/le-dix-cartable-s-leather-shoulder-bag-390279.html



Oh my, that stunning Bal bag has ELAINE written all over  It's your kind of style sweetie...absolutely


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It looks stunning, *meg*. In fact, that was the bag I thought I was going to buy when I was desparate for a hot pink bag for spring. And then I bought the Mulberry Willow (on sale!) instead.
> 
> Just a caution, in case someone is serious about it... another tPF friend saw it at her local Balenciaga boutique, and told me that the color is more mauve-pink, or lavander-pink, than true pink. I know it looks "pink-pink" in the photos, but apparently it doesn't photograph true to life. I don't know if this is so or not, since I haven't seen it IRL. Just sayin'...
> 
> The Balenciaga bag I have my eye on is the *Le Dix Cartable*. They are showing the smaller size on N.A.P.; the one I'm interested in is on MyTheresa, here: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/le-dix-cartable-s-leather-shoulder-bag-390279.html



That was me that said the color didn't do it for me. This bag looks like the color I do want. It is hard to know until you see it irl, but the great thing about NAP is that their return process is easy and they credit your card within a day of receiving the item back. I love the color of that bag. I saw a Velo at Balenciaga in that color when I was at SCP and it was stunning.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> These?? ...they would look awesome on your feet Meg



Those are the ones. I have them in almost every color. They are perfect for summer and I have had a vibram sole added to several pairs which makes them just that much more comfortable and perfect traction when pushing a wheelchair.


----------



## ElainePG

Today I'm carrying the first "designer" bag I ever bought: an MbMJ Preppy Leather Natasha. I bought it in either 2011 or 2012, because my physical therapist slapped me (gently!) on the wrist and said that my neck pain would go away if I carried a crossbody bag. Before that, I had carried a black nylon shoulder strap Sportsac (I know! I know!) for years.

I practically fainted when the SA told me the price of this bag, but The Hubster said I should get it, so I did. For the next year or two, this was the *only* bag I carried. 

And then in the fall of 2013 I joined Purse Forum.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh my, that stunning Bal bag has ELAINE written all over  It's your kind of style sweetie...absolutely


Thanks, *cilifene*! I'm hoping that the Balenciaga boutique close to me will have that bag available to try on when we go there next month. It's always difficult to tell from a picture. I think the hardware is wonderful.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Today I'm carrying the first "designer" bag I ever bought: an MbMJ Preppy Leather Natasha. I bought it in either 2011 or 2012, because my physical therapist slapped me (gently!) on the wrist and said that my neck pain would go away if I carried a crossbody bag. Before that, I had carried a black nylon shoulder strap Sportsac (I know! I know!) for years.
> 
> I practically fainted when the SA told me the price of this bag, but The Hubster said I should get it, so I did. For the next year or two, this was the *only* bag I carried.
> 
> And then in the fall of 2013 I joined Purse Forum.



Beautiful bag !


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Today I'm carrying the first "designer" bag I ever bought: an MbMJ Preppy Leather Natasha. I bought it in either 2011 or 2012, because my physical therapist slapped me (gently!) on the wrist and said that my neck pain would go away if I carried a crossbody bag. Before that, I had carried a black nylon shoulder strap Sportsac (I know! I know!) for years.
> 
> I practically fainted when the SA told me the price of this bag, but The Hubster said I should get it, so I did. For the next year or two, this was the *only* bag I carried.
> 
> And then in the fall of 2013 I joined Purse Forum.


That is a pretty bag and a lovely color!


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Beautiful bag !





Trudysmom said:


> That is a pretty bag and a lovely color!



Thank you, *luv* & *Trudysmom*! Would you believe I almost brought it to the consignment shop along with 9 other bags last week? When I pulled it out of its dust bag and saw how pretty the color was, I said to myself "What was I *thinking*?" 

Because it's been well over a year since I've used it, it feels like I just bought a brand new bag!


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Over 100 still. I have more shoes than I have bags. I had a closet built above my master bath to give everything a home. I did a thread here during the process. It is full +.
> http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html



I remember that thread! I just went back and revisited it. I love the photos of your pets.


----------



## nascar fan

Reveal!
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/wow-its-been-a-long-time-incognito-reveal-898058.html


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Today I'm carrying the first "designer" bag I ever bought: an MbMJ Preppy Leather Natasha. I bought it in either 2011 or 2012, because my physical therapist slapped me (gently!) on the wrist and said that my neck pain would go away if I carried a crossbody bag. Before that, I had carried a black nylon shoulder strap Sportsac (I know! I know!) for years.
> 
> I practically fainted when the SA told me the price of this bag, but The Hubster said I should get it, so I did. For the next year or two, this was the *only* bag I carried.
> 
> And then in the fall of 2013 I joined Purse Forum.


Oh how times have changed  the bag is still gorgeous and look fabulous. I remember my first designer bag too I bo it used from eBay and could not believe I could spend 700.00 on a bag. Now if it's under 3,000 DH says not bad 


ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *cilifene*! I'm hoping that the Balenciaga boutique close to me will have that bag available to try on when we go there next month. It's always difficult to tell from a picture. I think the hardware is wonderful.


I think you should order it from Balenciaga directly and try it on at home with your stuff in it. Balenciaga.com takes returns and refunds your money where Balenciaga boutiques give store credit only. It does look like a beautiful bag but my fear is it will be heavier than you anticipated once you put your items in it. I am going to try the Town in the pink. I ordered it today from NAP. They too are great with returns. I Love the color pictured with the gold hardware but Balenciaga leather is very hard to get a true representation of the actual color. So in a few days I will no if it's a keeper or not.


Florasun said:


> I remember that thread! I just went back and revisited it. I love the photos of your pets.



Thank you. They had so much fun exploring up there.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Reveal!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/wow-its-been-a-long-time-incognito-reveal-898058.html



Congratulations!


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Congratulations!


artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Today I'm carrying the first "designer" bag I ever bought: an MbMJ Preppy Leather Natasha. I bought it in either 2011 or 2012, because my physical therapist slapped me (gently!) on the wrist and said that my neck pain would go away if I carried a crossbody bag. Before that, I had carried a black nylon shoulder strap Sportsac (I know! I know!) for years.
> 
> I practically fainted when the SA told me the price of this bag, but The Hubster said I should get it, so I did. For the next year or two, this was the *only* bag I carried.
> 
> And then in the fall of 2013 I joined Purse Forum.



Looking awesome Elaine! LOVE the color ....I love all purple


----------



## Izzy48

+1


----------



## skyqueen

+2


----------



## Izzy48

For all animal lovers the picture shows my Boston Terrier charm representing  the Boston Terrier breed. It is on my Mulberry but Sky wears hers on her MG and I think it shows better on that bag. Sky, when you see this be sure to post a picture of yours. The man who does these has multiple animals and all types of dog and cat breeds available. 

Tomorrow my little 3 year old Boston, the real Izzy, goes in for mast cell cancer surgery.  We believe we have caught it early and I can only hope so. Poor little thing also has to have a tooth removed from where she crashed into the sofa running so fast.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> For all animal lovers the picture shows my Boston Terrier charm representing  the Boston Terrier breed. It is on my Mulberry but Sky wears hers on her MG and I think it shows better on that bag. Sky, when you see this be sure to post a picture of yours. The man who does these has multiple animals and all types of dog and cat breeds available.
> 
> Tomorrow my little 3 year old Boston, the real Izzy, goes in for mast cell cancer surgery.  We believe we have caught it early and I can only hope so. Poor little thing also has to have a tooth removed from where she crashed into the sofa running so fast.
> 
> View attachment 2920960



Oh Izzy, I am so sorry about your baby. I will be saying lots of prayers for you both. I have the same purse charms. Papillon, Maltese, pomeranian. I got them from a seller on eBay and hang all of them together. They are adorable. I got my MIL a cat one that is really large but she loves it and wears it on her bag. I also got her their cat eyeglass holder that she keeps on her desk. She loved that too and it is cute as well as practical she hasn't lost her glasses since.


----------



## luvprada

Izzy we are all saying prayers for your little one. Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Cilifene

luvprada said:


> izzy we are all saying prayers for your little one. Please let us know how everything goes.



+1


----------



## 19flowers

Izzy48 said:


> For all animal lovers the picture shows my Boston Terrier charm representing  the Boston Terrier breed. It is on my Mulberry but Sky wears hers on her MG and I think it shows better on that bag. Sky, when you see this be sure to post a picture of yours. The man who does these has multiple animals and all types of dog and cat breeds available.
> 
> Tomorrow my little 3 year old Boston, the real Izzy, goes in for mast cell cancer surgery.  We believe we have caught it early and I can only hope so. Poor little thing also has to have a tooth removed from where she crashed into the sofa running so fast.
> 
> View attachment 2920960




sending good thoughts and prayers for Izzy - hope all goes well for her


----------



## Izzy48

A picture of Circle J's The Lady Izabelle McBride

AKA: Busy Izzy





Izzy only holds her ears up when she chooses. This breed most always has erect ears but not our Izzy.

And many thanks for all your good wishes for our Izzy!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> For all animal lovers the picture shows my Boston Terrier charm representing  the Boston Terrier breed. It is on my Mulberry but Sky wears hers on her MG and I think it shows better on that bag. Sky, when you see this be sure to post a picture of yours. The man who does these has multiple animals and all types of dog and cat breeds available.
> 
> Tomorrow my little 3 year old Boston, the real Izzy, goes in for mast cell cancer surgery.  We believe we have caught it early and I can only hope so. Poor little thing also has to have a tooth removed from where she crashed into the sofa running so fast.
> 
> View attachment 2920960


Lily and Trixie are sending love, prayers and kisses to Izzy...poor little girl!


Here is the MG bag with my BT charm...looks fantastic! 
Thank you, my friend!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> A picture of Circle J's The Lady Izabelle McBride
> 
> AKA: Busy Izzy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921048
> 
> 
> Izzy only holds her ears up when she chooses. This breed most always has erect ears but not our Izzy.
> 
> And many thanks for all your good wishes for our Izzy!!!


That's our girl, Izzy! BTW...she and Pippin are total fashionistas!


----------



## chessmont

I hope all goes well with your Izzy!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Lily and Trixie are sending love, prayers and kisses to Izzy...poor little girl!
> 
> 
> Here is the MG bag with my BT charm...looks fantastic!
> Thank you, my friend!



It does look great on yours, the color is better plus mine has hardware. You are welcome!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh how times have changed  the bag is still gorgeous and look fabulous. I remember my first designer bag too I bo it used from eBay and could not believe I could spend 700.00 on a bag. Now if it's under 3,000 DH says not bad
> 
> I think you should order it from Balenciaga directly and try it on at home with your stuff in it. Balenciaga.com takes returns and refunds your money where Balenciaga boutiques give store credit only. It does look like a beautiful bag but my fear is it will be heavier than you anticipated once you put your items in it. I am going to try the Town in the pink. I ordered it today from NAP. They too are great with returns. I Love the color pictured with the gold hardware but Balenciaga leather is very hard to get a true representation of the actual color. So in a few days I will no if it's a keeper or not.



That's a funny story about DH saying "Not bad" if you buy a bag under $3,000! I don't have The Hubster trained at *quite* that level yet... $2,000 is more his limit. But I'm gradually acclimating him! And to give him credit, when we went to the Hermès boutique last November, and I had already pre-selected 4 scarves the day before and wanted him to help me to pick *one*, he ended up encouraging me to get *two*. So he's getting there!

I agree with you about ordering the bag from Balenciaga; my idea was that I'd just try it at the boutique, with my stuff in it, to see if it's even a possibility. If it's absolutely wrong for me, I don't have to mess with ordering it online, and then returning it. But if I look at it IRL and think it's a "maybe," then I'll order it from the Bal boutique. 

Never mind... I just went to the Balenciaga site, and that bag isn't available in the San Jose boutique. So I may just have to take a giant leap into the unknown and buy it sight unseen! But the only colors they show are black (which I don't need) and pale pink (which I worry about, because of dirt showing). The one on MyTheresa is a stunning shade of blue... that's the one I REALLY want! But how is MyTheresa about returns? You're my Shopping Guru, meg... what's your advice?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Looking awesome Elaine! LOVE the color ....I love all purple





Izzy48 said:


> +1





skyqueen said:


> +2



Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A picture of Circle J's The Lady Izabelle McBride
> 
> AKA: Busy Izzy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921048
> 
> 
> Izzy only holds her ears up when she chooses. This breed most always has erect ears but not our Izzy.
> 
> And many thanks for all your good wishes for our Izzy!!!


She is definitely a beauty. Her personality just shines through!

I'll have *both* of you tucked in my  tomorrow.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> For all animal lovers the picture shows my Boston Terrier charm representing  the Boston Terrier breed. It is on my Mulberry but Sky wears hers on her MG and I think it shows better on that bag. Sky, when you see this be sure to post a picture of yours. The man who does these has multiple animals and all types of dog and cat breeds available.
> 
> Tomorrow my little 3 year old Boston, the real Izzy, goes in for mast cell cancer surgery.  We believe we have caught it early and I can only hope so. Poor little thing also has to have a tooth removed from where she crashed into the sofa running so fast.
> 
> View attachment 2920960





Izzy48 said:


> A picture of Circle J's The Lady Izabelle McBride
> 
> AKA: Busy Izzy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921048
> 
> 
> Izzy only holds her ears up when she chooses. This breed most always has erect ears but not our Izzy.
> 
> And many thanks for all your good wishes for our Izzy!!!


She is beautiful. 


skyqueen said:


> Lily and Trixie are sending love, prayers and kisses to Izzy...poor little girl!
> 
> 
> Here is the MG bag with my BT charm...looks fantastic!
> Thank you, my friend!


Adorable.


ElainePG said:


> That's a funny story about DH saying "Not bad" if you buy a bag under $3,000! I don't have The Hubster trained at *quite* that level yet... $2,000 is more his limit. But I'm gradually acclimating him! And to give him credit, when we went to the Hermès boutique last November, and I had already pre-selected 4 scarves the day before and wanted him to help me to pick *one*, he ended up encouraging me to get *two*. So he's getting there!
> 
> I agree with you about ordering the bag from Balenciaga; my idea was that I'd just try it at the boutique, with my stuff in it, to see if it's even a possibility. If it's absolutely wrong for me, I don't have to mess with ordering it online, and then returning it. But if I look at it IRL and think it's a "maybe," then I'll order it from the Bal boutique.
> 
> Never mind... I just went to the Balenciaga site, and that bag isn't available in the San Jose boutique. So I may just have to take a giant leap into the unknown and buy it sight unseen! But the only colors they show are black (which I don't need) and pale pink (which I worry about, because of dirt showing). The one on MyTheresa is a stunning shade of blue... that's the one I REALLY want! But how is MyTheresa about returns? You're my Shopping Guru, meg... what's your advice?


I have never had to return anything to MyTheresa. I have been pleased the few times I have ordered from them.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have never had to return anything to MyTheresa. *I have been pleased the few times I have ordered from them.*



I bought a Bal bracelet from them, and had a positive experience. 

Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my new Dooney and Bourke out today. Great color for a rainy day.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Dooney and Bourke out today. Great color for a rainy day.




What a color/style! Love the bag charm, too!
Do you take your pics with an iPhone? Always so wonderful!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> A picture of Circle J's The Lady Izabelle McBride
> 
> AKA: Busy Izzy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921048
> 
> 
> Izzy only holds her ears up when she chooses. This breed most always has erect ears but not our Izzy.
> 
> And many thanks for all your good wishes for our Izzy!!!



Aw so cute 



skyqueen said:


> Lily and Trixie are sending love, prayers and kisses to Izzy...poor little girl!
> 
> 
> Here is the MG bag with my BT charm...looks fantastic!
> Thank you, my friend!



Cute charm - love the bag......


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Dooney and Bourke out today. Great color for a rainy day.


That's a fabulous shape & color, and I love how the rose-pink looks with the silver hardware.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> What a color/style! Love the bag charm, too!
> Do you take your pics with an iPhone? Always so wonderful!


Thank you. I usually take photos with my Canon EOS Rebel. I take MANY bird pictures too.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Dooney and Bourke out today. Great color for a rainy day.



Wow, she is a beauty! Love the charm too - your pictures are fantastic....


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I usually take photos with my Canon EOS Rebel. I take MANY bird pictures too.




So I should start with birds? LOL!


----------



## Cilifene

It's 2:50 AM in Denmark &#128518; ....can't sleep &#128518;


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So I should start with birds? LOL!



Petey................


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> It's 2:50 AM in Denmark [emoji38] ....can't sleep [emoji38]



Poor you...I hate that feeling! The biggest problem I have with old age. Ugh!



Cilifene said:


> Petey................




LOL! I should have Trudy take his pic and do him justice!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> poor you...i hate that feeling! The biggest problem i have with old age. Ugh!
> 
> 
> Thanks dear  luckily i was at work this weekend so no work tomorrow
> 
> 
> Lol! I should have trudy take his pic and do him justice!



lol,


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> It's 2:50 AM in Denmark &#128518; ....can't sleep &#128518;


I've always heard that you should count sheep. How about counting handbags?

Seriously, though, I hate it when I can't sleep. Worst feeling in the world.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I've always heard that you should count sheep. How about counting handbags?
> 
> Seriously, though, I hate it when I can't sleep. Worst feeling in the world.



Lol, I only have 6 but I could start counting Meg's don't you think that would put me to sleep 

Yes, it is the worst - but luckily I'm home tomorrow so no work


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Lol, *I only have 6* but I could start counting Meg's don't you think that would put me to sleep
> 
> Yes, it is the worst - but luckily I'm home tomorrow so no work



I was thinking you could go back in time! Start with the very first handbag you bought, and then the next one, and then when you sold it, and what you bought to take its place...

... your eyelids are growing heavy...

... you are getting sleepy...

:giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Lol, I only have 6 but I could start counting Meg's don't you think that would put me to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is the worst - but luckily I'm home tomorrow so no work




We could all count Meg's bags...in shifts! [emoji6]


----------



## luvprada

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Dooney and Bourke out today. Great color for a rainy day.



Very bright and cheerful


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> we could all count meg's bags...in shifts! [emoji6]



lol


----------



## Izzy48

A great bag and color:congratulations Trudysmom!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to all again for good wishes for Izzy.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all again for good wishes for Izzy.




Thinking of you both! 
Sending prayers. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Izzy48

[emoji8]


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I was thinking you could go back in time! Start with the very first handbag you bought, and then the next one, and then when you sold it, and what you bought to take its place...
> 
> ... your eyelids are growing heavy...
> 
> ... you are getting sleepy...
> 
> :giggles:



LOL, THAT is a good one *Elaine*


----------



## Juliemvis

My family of Masseccesti bags


----------



## rosamonde

Juliemvis said:


> My family of Masseccesti bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921757



Yaay Juliemvis! So sleek and elegant.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Dooney and Bourke out today. Great color for a rainy day.


Great bag. I love the ostrich-embossed leather and it looks so cute with the bag charm.


Cilifene said:


> Lol, I only have 6 but I could start counting Meg's don't you think that would put me to sleep
> 
> Yes, it is the worst - but luckily I'm home tomorrow so no work


I am going to have to upload pictures for you then. Right now my handbag closets are a mess. I have been pulling them out and trying to decide which to let go of.


skyqueen said:


> We could all count Meg's bags...in shifts! [emoji6]


Too funny.


Juliemvis said:


> My family of Masseccesti bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921757



Beautiful bags.


----------



## skyqueen

Juliemvis said:


> My family of Masseccesti bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921757


Stunning Julie! What is the name and size of the black bag? I know these bags can be bespoke as well.


----------



## Cilifene

Juliemvis said:


> My family of Masseccesti bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921757





rosamonde said:


> Yaay Juliemvis! So sleek and elegant.



Agree with rosamonde, so sleek and elegant .... very nice Juliemvis...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Great bag. I love the ostrich-embossed leather and it looks so cute with the bag charm.
> 
> I am going to have to upload pictures for you then. Right now my handbag closets are a mess. I have been pulling them out and trying to decide which to let go of.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags.



Looking forward to see the pics Meg


----------



## Cilifene

LV Soft Lockit pm wearing messenger .....

Bal moto jacket - Isabel Marant shirt - Lv rosepop leopard scarf.


----------



## Cilifene

One more ...without face - too tiered looking


----------



## Juliemvis

skyqueen said:


> Stunning Julie! What is the name and size of the black bag? I know these bags can be bespoke as well.




It's dark blue mini Divina in nappa [emoji2] sky queen xx , yes it's bespoke as they are normally in pebbled leather


----------



## rosamonde

Cilifene said:


> One more ...without face - too tiered looking



Love it,* Cilifene!* You look great!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One more ...without face - too tiered looking


You may be tired but you look so chic! The shoes are adorable!



Juliemvis said:


> It's dark blue mini Divina in nappa [emoji2] sky queen xx , yes it's bespoke as they are normally in pebbled leather


Thanks, Julie...I will go online!



rosamonde said:


> Love it,* Cilifene!* You look great!


Welcome rosamonde...don't be shy, post some pics!


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:


> It's dark blue mini Divina in nappa [emoji2] sky queen xx , yes it's bespoke as they are normally in pebbled leather




If you look under the Athena bespoke the nappa colours are there ,email valentina and she will help you x


----------



## Cilifene

rosamonde said:


> Love it,* Cilifene!* You look great!



Thanks and welcome rosamonde,, Do post pics please


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> You may be tired but you look so chic! The shoes are adorable!



Thanks dear,  ...Actually I only dressed for fun didn't go outside LOL, 
I dyed the shoes - they where orange before


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> One more ...without face - too tiered looking


Great look, so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Juliemvis said:


> My family of Masseccesti bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921757


Lovely bags, both are so pretty.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Great look, so pretty!



Thanks very much Trudy......


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> LV Soft Lockit pm wearing messenger .....
> 
> Bal moto jacket - Isabel Marant shirt - Lv rosepop leopard scarf.





Cilifene said:


> One more ...without face - too tiered looking



You look amazing. I love the mix of prints it is so modern, fresh and chic looking.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear,  ...Actually I only dressed for fun didn't go outside LOL,
> I dyed the shoes - they where orange before


Gee...the shoes came out great! Would never know..........................


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> My family of Masseccesti bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921757


Those are gorgeous, Julie! I love the colors, and the leather looks so soft and supple.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LV Soft Lockit pm wearing messenger .....
> 
> Bal moto jacket - Isabel Marant shirt - Lv rosepop leopard scarf.


You look adorable in jeans, cilifene! I think this is the first time I've seen you wearing them. The entire outfit is terrific. The Isabel Marant shirt is great with the jeans, the LV shawl matches the Lockit bag perfectly, and then you have your black jacket & shoes to tie the whole thing together. Excellent!

Did you ever get to sleep last night? Did counting handbags help?:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear,  ...Actually I only dressed for fun didn't go outside LOL,
> I dyed the shoes - they where orange before


What a smart idea! I would never have thought of it.


----------



## ElainePG

I've just bought an exciting bag, but I'm not saying what it is. *Meg* knows, but she's sworn to secrecy.

It's supposed to be here within the next week or so. I'll post a reveal.

It was on sale, but I'm *still* having palpitations! As _The Ramones_ said, back in 1978...


----------



## skyqueen

Just got an email about Izzy (the BT) from our Izzy (the handbag girl). I copied what she emailed me and she wanted to thank everyone for all your thoughts and prayers.
Keep sending good thoughts!


Izzy is doing well from the surgery but still under the effects of
anesthesia. She is experiencing some pain and will for a few days so
she has pain control medication. Her tooth came out easily but there
was some infection which requires a course of antibiotics. We will get
her path report back in about 10 days but they cautioned me that it
appears the cancer was more progressed than we thought. However, they
took extensive margins of tissue to try to clear the site of the mass.
They are hopeful she will fully recover from the malignancy but had to
let me know the reality of what they found.


----------



## luvprada

My prayers are with you both for her to be okay


----------



## nascar fan

skyqueen said:


> Just got an email about Izzy (the BT) from our Izzy (the handbag girl). I copied what she emailed me and she wanted to thank everyone for all your thoughts and prayers.
> Keep sending good thoughts!
> 
> 
> Izzy is doing well from the surgery but still under the effects of
> anesthesia. She is experiencing some pain and will for a few days so
> she has pain control medication. Her tooth came out easily but there
> was some infection which requires a course of antibiotics. We will get
> her path report back in about 10 days but they cautioned me that it
> appears the cancer was more progressed than we thought. However, they
> took extensive margins of tissue to try to clear the site of the mass.
> They are hopeful she will fully recover from the malignancy but had to
> let me know the reality of what they found.


Somebody fill me in.  Izzy's pet has had surgery, right?  What is it?  I'm sorry.  I haven't had time to keep up.  This thread is so fast-moving!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You look amazing. I love the mix of prints it is so modern, fresh and chic looking.



Thanks dear Meg! I'm inspired by you


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just got an email about Izzy (the BT) from our Izzy (the handbag girl). I copied what she emailed me and she wanted to thank everyone for all your thoughts and prayers.
> Keep sending good thoughts!
> 
> 
> Izzy is doing well from the surgery but still under the effects of
> anesthesia. She is experiencing some pain and will for a few days so
> she has pain control medication. Her tooth came out easily but there
> was some infection which requires a course of antibiotics. We will get
> her path report back in about 10 days but they cautioned me that it
> appears the cancer was more progressed than we thought. However, they
> took extensive margins of tissue to try to clear the site of the mass.
> They are hopeful she will fully recover from the malignancy but had to
> let me know the reality of what they found.



Thanks for posting SQ - sending good thoughts.......



luvprada said:


> My prayers are with you both for her to be okay



+1


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You look adorable in jeans, cilifene! I think this is the first time I've seen you wearing them. The entire outfit is terrific. The Isabel Marant shirt is great with the jeans, the LV shawl matches the Lockit bag perfectly, and then you have your black jacket & shoes to tie the whole thing together. Excellent!
> 
> Did you ever get to sleep last night? Did counting handbags help?:giggles:



Aw thanks a lot Elaine! Yeah I got a few hours of sleep 



ElainePG said:


> I've just bought an exciting bag, but I'm not saying what it is. *Meg* knows, but she's sworn to secrecy.
> 
> It's supposed to be here within the next week or so. I'll post a reveal.
> 
> It was on sale, but I'm *still* having palpitations! As _The Ramones_ said, back in 1978...



Oh this is exciting! Can you tell the color pleeeeease....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gee...the shoes came out great! Would never know..........................





ElainePG said:


> What a smart idea! I would never have thought of it.



Orange black .... ..They are from Chie Mihara..


----------



## Juliemvis

ElainePG said:


> Those are gorgeous, Julie! I love the colors, and the leather looks so soft and supple.




Thank you Elaine yes the leather is nice and soft , I was worried it would be too heavy on my shoulder ,but it's fine [emoji1]


----------



## seaalice

I don't have a new bag to share but I had occasion yesterday to wear my Balenciaga City for the first time in a long time.  For some reason I've always felt that this bag is more likely to get stained than my other bags (partly because it doesn't have feet on the bottom) so I doubt I've used it more than half a dozen times in the last 4 years.  Anyway, I enjoyed using it and it came back no worse for wear although when I was in a ladies' room with no hook, I had to put the bag on the changing table (which fortunately was clean) because I couldn't see putting it on the floor. The bag is in a color called Murier -  kind of a medium purple/plum - with giant rose gold haradware.  Even though I know many people love Balenciaga because of its "smooshy" leather, I have to say I don't really love the way it sags when held by the shoulder strap.  Fortuantely, I find I am more comfortable carrying it by the handles.

I also want to send best wishes to Izzy and hope the news from the vet will be good.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Orange black .... ..They are from Chie Mihara..


Great job.


seaalice said:


> I don't have a new bag to share but I had occasion yesterday to wear my Balenciaga City for the first time in a long time.  For some reason I've always felt that this bag is more likely to get stained than my other bags (partly because it doesn't have feet on the bottom) so I doubt I've used it more than half a dozen times in the last 4 years.  Anyway, I enjoyed using it and it came back no worse for wear although when I was in a ladies' room with no hook, I had to put the bag on the changing table (which fortunately was clean) because I couldn't see putting it on the floor. The bag is in a color called Murier -  kind of a medium purple/plum - with giant rose gold haradware.  Even though I know many people love Balenciaga because of its "smooshy" leather, I have to say I don't really love the way it sags when held by the shoulder strap.  Fortuantely, I find I am more comfortable carrying it by the handles.
> 
> *I also want to send best wishes to Izzy and hope the news from the vet will be good*.



First I too am praying for little Izzy to be ok.

I love the look of the bag on you. It is a great color. I happen to like smooshy leather because it molds to your body when worn. I find them more comfortable to carry.


----------



## skyqueen

seaalice said:


> I don't have a new bag to share but I had occasion yesterday to wear my Balenciaga City for the first time in a long time.  For some reason I've always felt that this bag is more likely to get stained than my other bags (partly because it doesn't have feet on the bottom) so I doubt I've used it more than half a dozen times in the last 4 years.  Anyway, I enjoyed using it and it came back no worse for wear although when I was in a ladies' room with no hook, I had to put the bag on the changing table (which fortunately was clean) because I couldn't see putting it on the floor. The bag is in a color called Murier -  kind of a medium purple/plum - with giant rose gold haradware.  Even though I know many people love Balenciaga because of its "smooshy" leather, I have to say I don't really love the way it sags when held by the shoulder strap.  Fortuantely, I find I am more comfortable carrying it by the handles.
> 
> I also want to send best wishes to Izzy and hope the news from the vet will be good.


Looks great, Alice! The RGHW really looks wonderful with this color. I bet Murier is more neutral and goes with more then you'd think.


----------



## Cilifene

seaalice said:


> I don't have a new bag to share but I had occasion yesterday to wear my Balenciaga City for the first time in a long time.  For some reason I've always felt that this bag is more likely to get stained than my other bags (partly because it doesn't have feet on the bottom) so I doubt I've used it more than half a dozen times in the last 4 years.  Anyway, I enjoyed using it and it came back no worse for wear although when I was in a ladies' room with no hook, I had to put the bag on the changing table (which fortunately was clean) because I couldn't see putting it on the floor. The bag is in a color called Murier -  kind of a medium purple/plum - with giant rose gold haradware.  Even though I know many people love Balenciaga because of its "smooshy" leather, I have to say I don't really love the way it sags when held by the shoulder strap.  Fortuantely, I find I am more comfortable carrying it by the handles.
> 
> I also want to send best wishes to Izzy and hope the news from the vet will be good.



I love it on you looking great 




megt10 said:


> Great job.
> 
> 
> First I too am praying for little Izzy to be ok.
> 
> I love the look of the bag on you. It is a great color. I happen to like smooshy leather because it molds to your body when worn. I find them more comfortable to carry.



Thanks meg


----------



## seaalice

Thanks Meg and Skyqueen. It is a very wearable bag - I really have no excuse for not using it more.


----------



## seaalice

Thanks Cilifene.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Aw thanks a lot Elaine! Yeah I got a few hours of sleep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is exciting! *Can you tell the color pleeeeease*....



I'm glad you got some sleep, *cilifene*.

Okay... here's a clip of the color. I got it right from the web site. But I don't think it will help you guess!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Orange black .... ..They are from Chie Mihara..


They look fabulous in both colors! How long did you own them as orange shoes? And then why did you dye them? Were you just not getting much use out of the orange color?


----------



## ElainePG

seaalice said:


> I don't have a new bag to share but I had occasion yesterday to wear my Balenciaga City for the first time in a long time.  For some reason I've always felt that this bag is more likely to get stained than my other bags (partly because it doesn't have feet on the bottom) so I doubt I've used it more than half a dozen times in the last 4 years.  Anyway, I enjoyed using it and it came back no worse for wear *although when I was in a ladies' room with no hook*, I had to put the bag on the changing table (which fortunately was clean) because I couldn't see putting it on the floor. The bag is in a color called Murier -  kind of a medium purple/plum - with giant rose gold haradware.  Even though I know many people love Balenciaga because of its "smooshy" leather, I have to say I don't really love the way it sags when held by the shoulder strap.  Fortuantely, I find I am more comfortable carrying it by the handles.
> 
> I also want to send best wishes to Izzy and hope the news from the vet will be good.


It's a gorgeous bag, *seaalice*. That muted plum is a wonderful color. You might want to consider using it more; it's the sort of color that's almost a neutral. My first Bal was a Town with RGH... I'm *so* sorry they stopped making their hardware in rose gold. 

I own a City as well as a Town, and the thingie on the strap that's supposed to make it stay on your shoulder better (what IS that thing called???) was actually causing the strap to slide *off* my shoulder, so I found I wasn't carrying the bag. Then I found this wonderful thread on tPF, explaining how to get the darned thing off without wrecking the strap...
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/diy-removing-the-weight-distributor-pad-from-the-717864.html

...and now my strap stays on my shoulder perfectly! And I'm using the bag a lot more, as a result. (Which is good, because it was The Hubster's birthday present to me last year.

Don't you just *hate* it when a ladies room stall doesn't have a hook on the door?:censor: For sure you can't put your bag on the floor,  and it's hard to hold it while you're... well, you know... so it's a puzzlement. If it's the kind of rest room that has a paper towel dispenser, I've sometimes grabbed a wad of them and put them on the floor, and placed my bag on top, but even that feels pretty germy, and as soon as I get my bag home I use a cleaning product on the bag. (Of course, I admit I'm a little germaphobic!)


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Don't you just *hate* it when a ladies room stall doesn't have a hook on the door?:censor: For sure you can't put your bag on the floor,  and it's hard to hold it while you're... well, you know... so it's a puzzlement. If it's the kind of rest room that has a paper towel dispenser, I've sometimes grabbed a wad of them and put them on the floor, and placed my bag on top, but even that feels pretty germy, and as soon as I get my bag home I use a cleaning product on the bag. (Of course, I admit I'm a little germaphobic!)



I have been known to hang the damn bag around my neck LOL if the strap was long enough!  The things we do...


----------



## rosamonde

skyqueen said:


> Welcome rosamonde...don't be shy, post some pics!





Cilifene said:


> Thanks and welcome rosamonde,, Do post pics please



Why, thanks, ladies. I'm a bit daunted to try a mod shot after Cilifene's stunner the other day!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> I have been known to hang the damn bag around my neck LOL if the strap was long enough!  The things we do...


HAH! I've done that too!


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I have been known to hang the damn bag around my neck LOL if the strap was long enough!  The things we do...



[emoji38]



rosamonde said:


> Why, thanks, ladies. I'm a bit daunted to try a mod shot after Cilifene's stunner the other day!




Don't feel bad we all feel the same! Cilifene makes everything look chic and effortless!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad you got some sleep, *cilifene*.
> 
> Okay... here's a clip of the color. I got it right from the web site. But I don't think it will help you guess!:giggles:



Great color Elaine....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous bag, *seaalice*. That muted plum is a wonderful color. You might want to consider using it more; it's the sort of color that's almost a neutral. My first Bal was a Town with RGH... I'm *so* sorry they stopped making their hardware in rose gold.
> 
> I own a City as well as a Town, and the thingie on the strap that's supposed to make it stay on your shoulder better (what IS that thing called???) was actually causing the strap to slide *off* my shoulder, so I found I wasn't carrying the bag. Then I found this wonderful thread on tPF, explaining how to get the darned thing off without wrecking the strap...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/diy-removing-the-weight-distributor-pad-from-the-717864.html
> 
> ...and now my strap stays on my shoulder perfectly! And I'm using the bag a lot more, as a result. (Which is good, because it was The Hubster's birthday present to me last year.
> 
> *Don't you just hate it when a ladies room stall doesn't have a hook on the door?*:censor: For sure you can't put your bag on the floor,  and it's hard to hold it while you're... well, you know... so it's a puzzlement. If it's the kind of rest room that has a paper towel dispenser, I've sometimes grabbed a wad of them and put them on the floor, and placed my bag on top, but even that feels pretty germy, and as soon as I get my bag home I use a cleaning product on the bag. (Of course, I admit I'm a little germaphobic!)



Absolutely!!! ...




chessmont said:


> I have been known to hang the damn bag around my neck LOL if the strap was long enough!  The things we do...



LOL


----------



## Cilifene

rosamonde said:


> Why, thanks, ladies. I'm a bit daunted to try a mod shot after Cilifene's stunner the other day!



Your picture is great 




skyqueen said:


> [emoji38]
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad we all feel the same! Cilifene makes everything look chic and effortless!



Thanks dear, I would love some of your long legs - Cilifene, the stick in flat shoes


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> They look fabulous in both colors! How long did you own them as orange shoes? And then why did you dye them? Were you just not getting much use out of the orange color?



They are 1-2 years old. Did only use them one time so hope they'll be used more in black


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad you got some sleep, *cilifene*.
> 
> Okay... here's a clip of the color. I got it right from the web site. But I don't think it will help you guess!:giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The Balenciaga bag I have my eye on is the *Le Dix Cartable*. They are showing the smaller size on N.A.P.; the one I'm interested in is on MyTheresa, here: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/le-dix-cartable-s-leather-shoulder-bag-390279.html


 


Cilifene said:


>


Can't fool us!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Can't fool us!



Nope


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


>





skyqueen said:


> Can't fool us!



Dang! You guys are GOOD! I wondered if anyone would remember that amazing color, and sure enough!:okay:

Can't send OR receive email today... my service provider's entire site is down. I use a small local California company in the farrrrrrrrrr northern hills... I'm kind of hoping they're okay. Even their web site is down, and I hate to call them, since they're probably getting a gazillion calls.

In a way, it's nice for a change not to wake up to 90 emails, 88 of which are people trying to sell me things!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Dang! You guys are GOOD! I wondered if anyone would remember that amazing color, and sure enough!:okay:
> 
> Can't send OR receive email today... my service provider's entire site is down. I use a small local California company in the farrrrrrrrrr northern hills... I'm kind of hoping they're okay. Even their web site is down, and I hate to call them, since they're probably getting a gazillion calls.
> 
> In a way, it's nice for a change not to wake up to 90 emails, 88 of which are people trying to sell me things!



LOL, I'm SO much looking forward to see *your* pictures Elaine! it's *VERY* beautiful......
Kind of reminds me of Hermés Kelly ..

Sorry about your server provider hope they fix it very soon.....


----------



## seaalice

ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous bag, *seaalice*. That muted plum is a wonderful color. You might want to consider using it more; it's the sort of color that's almost a neutral. My first Bal was a Town with RGH... I'm *so* sorry they stopped making their hardware in rose gold.
> 
> I own a City as well as a Town, and the thingie on the strap that's supposed to make it stay on your shoulder better (what IS that thing called???) was actually causing the strap to slide *off* my shoulder, so I found I wasn't carrying the bag. Then I found this wonderful thread on tPF, explaining how to get the darned thing off without wrecking the strap...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/diy-removing-the-weight-distributor-pad-from-the-717864.html
> 
> ...and now my strap stays on my shoulder perfectly! And I'm using the bag a lot more, as a result. (Which is good, because it was The Hubster's birthday present to me last year.
> 
> Don't you just *hate* it when a ladies room stall doesn't have a hook on the door?:censor: For sure you can't put your bag on the floor,  and it's hard to hold it while you're... well, you know... so it's a puzzlement. If it's the kind of rest room that has a paper towel dispenser, I've sometimes grabbed a wad of them and put them on the floor, and placed my bag on top, but even that feels pretty germy, and as soon as I get my bag home I use a cleaning product on the bag. (Of course, I admit I'm a little germaphobic!)


 
Elaine, thanks for the tip about taking the flap thing off the Balenciaga shoulder strap.  I'm going to try it.  I thought the bag wasn't staying on my shoulder yesterday because of my coat but maybe it was that piece.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Dang! You guys are GOOD! I wondered if anyone would remember that amazing color, and sure enough!:okay:
> 
> Can't send OR receive email today... my service provider's entire site is down. I use a small local California company in the farrrrrrrrrr northern hills... I'm kind of hoping they're okay. Even their web site is down, and I hate to call them, since they're probably getting a gazillion calls.
> 
> In a way, it's nice for a change not to wake up to 90 emails, 88 of which are people trying to sell me things!



I didn't say a word


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I didn't say a word


No, I know you didn't. You're a good secret-keeper!

(It was on sale... meg shot me a quick PM about it. She's the *best*!)


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


>



I recognized the color. Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Izzy48

Many thanks to all of you for your concern for Izzy. She is enjoying all the attention and is still a little out of it with pain meds. We'll wait for the path report because as of now we have done all we can.


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies: One last thing before I go. Remember purse hooks often will go over the door in a public bath cubicle. I use the one I have from Aspinal for that. And yes, I have put mine around my neck as well.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Many thanks to all of you for your concern for Izzy. She is enjoying all the attention and is still a little out of it with pain meds. We'll wait for the path report because as of now we have done all we can.




Good news about little Izzy, Izzy! [emoji190]


Izzy48 said:


> Ladies: One last thing before I go. Remember purse hooks often will go over the door in a public bath cubicle. I use the one I have from Aspinal for that. And yes, I have put mine around my neck as well.




Great idea...I'll have to remember that! [emoji106]


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> Many thanks to all of you for your concern for Izzy. She is enjoying all the attention and is still a little out of it with pain meds. We'll wait for the path report because as of now we have done all we can.



I hope everything turns out well for little Izzy!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> No, I know you didn't. You're a good secret-keeper!
> 
> (It was on sale... meg shot me a quick PM about it. She's the *best*!)



What a gorgeous bag! Is this #29? You are going to have to take a family portrait one day!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Is this #29? *You are going to have to take a family portrait one day*!


Yep... 29. Now that I've done a major divestiture, I think I actually could manage it!

I also need to to a scarf family portrait... folded, of course, and laid out on the bed. I did it last year, but I didn't have as many then.


----------



## ElainePG

florasun said:


> i hope everything turns out well for little izzy!


+1


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies: One last thing before I go. Remember purse hooks often will go over the door in a public bath cubicle. I use the one I have from Aspinal for that. And yes, I have put mine around my neck as well.


I didn't know the Aspinal one went over a door! I may have to take another look at it.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I recognized the color. Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you! I was scared to buy it without a real-life test, but I do love Bal bags, and I flipped over the color. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LOL, I'm SO much looking forward to see *your* pictures Elaine! it's *VERY* beautiful......
> *Kind of reminds me of Hermés Kelly* ..
> 
> Sorry about your server provider hope they fix it very soon.....



Really? Well, it's certainly the closest *I'm* ever going to come to a Kelly bag! I love the two-toned hardware. I'm just hoping the strap is long enough to wear cross body. If not, I may have to add a ring on each side to lengthen it just a bit. I have a good cobbler who could probably do it for me. I wouldn't have him touch the leather... just add to the loop fastener at the base of the bag. But I'm hoping I don't have to do that.


----------



## Florasun

Code:
	






ElainePG said:


> Really? Well, it's certainly the closest *I'm* ever going to come to a Kelly bag! I love the two-toned hardware. I'm just hoping the strap is long enough to wear cross body. If not, I may have to add a ring on each side to lengthen it just a bit. I have a good cobbler who could probably do it for me. I wouldn't have him touch the leather... just add to the loop fastener at the base of the bag. But I'm hoping I don't have to do that.



Maybe you could find something like an Hermes breloque charm and use it as an extender on one side.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I was scared to buy it without a real-life test, but I do love Bal bags, and I flipped over the color. Fingers crossed!


Oh Elaine...it will be GORGEOUS! Very unique and the color is TDF! A nice size for you...a winner, I bet you'll love it!



Florasun said:


> Maybe you could find something like an Hermes breloque charm and use it as an extender on one side.


Great idea.........................
Here's a Brelogue charm for reference.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> *Really?* Well, it's certainly the closest *I'm* ever going to come to a Kelly bag! I love the two-toned hardware. I'm just hoping the strap is long enough to wear cross body. If not, I may have to add a ring on each side to lengthen it just a bit. I have a good cobbler who could probably do it for me. I wouldn't have him touch the leather... just add to the loop fastener at the base of the bag. But I'm hoping I don't have to do that.



Yes, I'll consider one in Black instead of a Kelly - or both if I had a money tree 



Florasun said:


> Maybe you could find something like an Hermes breloque charm and use it as an extender on one side.



Great idea Florasun....



skyqueen said:


> *Oh Elaine...it will be GORGEOUS! Very unique and the color is TDF! A nice size for you...a winner, I bet you'll love it!*
> 
> 
> Great idea.........................
> Here's a Brelogue charm for reference.



Agree!!


----------



## Cilifene

I see RED .....................


----------



## Cilifene

More reds...........


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I see RED .....................




I can see who runs your household! [emoji76]


Cilifene said:


> More reds...........



Perfect for Moët! [emoji485]


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could find something like an Hermes breloque charm and use it as an extender on one side.


That's a terrific idea, *florasun*, but I've been looking in the resale market and the lowest I've found them for is (gulp!) $700! That would make it an awfully expensive bag! I think it might be less expensive for my jeweler to custom-make me something in the way of a nice oval palladium ring (or rectangular, depending on what goes best with the bag)... one for each side. Don't you think?

I'm open to any other creative ideas!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Oh Elaine...it will be GORGEOUS! Very unique and the color is TDF! *A nice size for you...a winner, I bet you'll love it!*
> 
> 
> Great idea.........................
> Here's a Brelogue charm for reference.



I can't wait until it gets here! I promise model shots, if not a full-scale reveal.

I love the Breloque charm, but yikes! The cost! I could buy 1/2 a handbag (almost) for that $$$! And that's just the eBay price! Are there any $200 alternative that you can think of?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I see RED .....................





Cilifene said:


> More reds...........



You take the most GORGEOUS photos, *cilifene*! Is your cat a Siamese? Stunning colors! 

And your "Still Life With Lockit, Moet, and Gloves"... well, all I can say is, that should be in an art gallery! With a price tag on it to buy you a Kelly bag!


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> I see RED .....................



What unusual golden eyes! Is she part Burmese? Your cat is posing like the ancient god Bastet. 
I remember this from Call the Midwife -
Dogs look up to us,
Cats look down on us,
Pigs consider us an equal!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> That's a terrific idea, *florasun*, but I've been looking in the resale market and the lowest I've found them for is (gulp!) $700! That would make it an awfully expensive bag! I think it might be less expensive for my jeweler to custom-make me something in the way of a nice oval palladium ring (or rectangular, depending on what goes best with the bag)... one for each side. Don't you think?
> 
> I'm open to any other creative ideas!



Yikes! I didn't realize they were that expensive! Scratch that!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I can see who runs your household! [emoji76]
> 
> 
> Perfect for Moët! [emoji485]







ElainePG said:


> That's a terrific idea, *florasun*, but I've been looking in the resale market and the lowest I've found them for is (gulp!) $700! That would make it an awfully expensive bag! I think it might be less expensive for my jeweler to custom-make me something in the way of a nice oval palladium ring (or rectangular, depending on what goes best with the bag)... one for each side. Don't you think?
> 
> I'm open to any other creative ideas!



Oh dear, it's too expensive I agree....



ElainePG said:


> You take the most GORGEOUS photos, *cilifene*! Is your cat a Siamese? Stunning colors!
> 
> And your "Still Life With Lockit, Moet, and Gloves"... well, all I can say is, that should be in an art gallery! With a price tag on it to buy you a Kelly bag!



Thanks dear! I'm not even sure that I want to spend that much on a Kelly ...



Florasun said:


> What unusual golden eyes! Is she part Burmese? Your cat is posing like the ancient god Bastet.
> I remember this from Call the Midwife -
> Dogs look up to us,
> Cats look down on us,
> *Pigs consider us an equal!*



LOL, Thanks dear Flora, he is a Cornish rex ....


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I can't wait until it gets here! I promise model shots, if not a full-scale reveal.
> 
> I love the Breloque charm, but yikes! The cost! I could buy 1/2 a handbag (almost) for that $$$! And that's just the eBay price! Are there any $200 alternative that you can think of?


The more I think about it, Elaine, the more I think the Brelogue charm would be too busy on your lovely bag...take away from the lines of the bag! Rings sound better. Wait till you get the bag...hard to believe it would be too short. LOL!



Florasun said:


> What unusual golden eyes! Is she part Burmese? Your cat is posing like the ancient god Bastet.
> I remember this from Call the Midwife -
> Dogs look up to us,
> Cats look down on us,
> Pigs consider us an equal!


Don't get me started...I've always wanted a pot-bellied pig and a pigmy goat. 
P won't let me get them!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The more I think about it, Elaine, the more I think the Brelogue charm would be too busy on your lovely bag...take away from the lines of the bag! Rings sound better. Wait till you get the bag...*hard to believe it would be too short. LOL!*



I took another look at detailed photos of the bag, and I think you're right, SQ. The bag is so simple that dangling charms wouldn't match.

The description on the Balenciaga site say it is meant to be worn crossbody. The strap drop is described as either 18" or 17", depending on which site you're on. Kinda short for a crossbody. In the photo of it on a model, the top of the bag comes up to her pippik (belly button)! 

"Hard to believe it would be too short"? Is that a "short" joke?????? Harrumph!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I took another look at detailed photos of the bag, and I think you're right, SQ. The bag is so simple that dangling charms wouldn't match.
> 
> The description on the Balenciaga site say it is meant to be worn crossbody. The strap drop is described as either 18" or 17", depending on which site you're on. Kinda short for a crossbody. In the photo of it on a model, the top of the bag comes up to her pippik (belly button)!
> 
> "Hard to believe it would be too short"? Is that a "short" joke?????? Harrumph!


No height jokes out of me, Elaine...well, not really! I have my own cross to bare on the opposite end! LOL!
Usually the "mock-up" models are 5'9" but I have seen some at 5'5"...it is usually stated. 
I think you'll have to wait and see when your bag arrives.


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> The more I think about it, Elaine, the more I think the Brelogue charm would be too busy on your lovely bag...take away from the lines of the bag! Rings sound better. Wait till you get the bag...hard to believe it would be too short. LOL!
> 
> 
> Don't get me started...I've always wanted a pot-bellied pig and a pigmy goat.
> P won't let me get them!



There was an article in our Sunday newspaper in the local section that showed a small pig in dog training class with dogs. Apparently they are very smart.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I see RED .....................


Aww, such great pictures.


Cilifene said:


> More reds...........


Nice


ElainePG said:


> That's a terrific idea, *florasun*, but I've been looking in the resale market and the lowest I've found them for is (gulp!) $700! That would make it an awfully expensive bag! I think it might be less expensive for my jeweler to custom-make me something in the way of a nice oval palladium ring (or rectangular, depending on what goes best with the bag)... one for each side. Don't you think?
> 
> I'm open to any other creative ideas!



I have one and never use it.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> What unusual golden eyes! Is she part Burmese? Your cat is posing like the ancient god Bastet.
> I remember this from Call the Midwife -
> Dogs look up to us,
> Cats look down on us,
> Pigs consider us an equal!





luvprada said:


> There was an article in our Sunday newspaper in the local section that showed a small pig in dog training class with dogs. Apparently they are very smart.



Pigs are also very clean animals. They only role in mud to cool down since they don't have sweat glands.


----------



## megt10

Here are some of my bags. This is not an updated picture collection, The Balenciaga Town came last night. It is a keeper I love the color especially with the gold hw. I say this color previously at Balenciaga and didn't care for it, but I think it was on a City or a Velo and the leather didn't look great and the color was a little much on a bigger bag. I have one more bag coming. It had to go by way of Florida because Saks would not send python here. Normally they do regardless of the law but not this time.


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> There was an article in our Sunday newspaper in the local section that showed a small pig in dog training class with dogs. Apparently they are very smart.


 


megt10 said:


> Pigs are also very clean animals. They only role in mud to cool down since they don't have sweat glands.


Very smart! My DS got nipped by a BIG pig which surprised me, usually they're so docile. I'm sure DS deserved it!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Here are some of my bags. This is not an updated picture collection, The Balenciaga Town came last night. It is a keeper I love the color especially with the gold hw. I say this color previously at Balenciaga and didn't care for it, but I think it was on a City or a Velo and the leather didn't look great and the color was a little much on a bigger bag. I have one more bag coming. It had to go by way of Florida because Saks would not send python here. Normally they do regardless of the law but not this time.


We'll have to name your store!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> We'll have to name your store!



It is called Couture Closet Cleanout  Well as soon as I am motivated enough to start going through my stuff again.


----------



## megt10

This is the bag I am waiting for. I have never seen this brand in person, but I fell in love with its color and unique look.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306623854&bmUID=kMjpW9p

I was able to use a part of my gift card so it was free too


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Aww, such great pictures.
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> I have one and never use it.



Thanks dear, 



megt10 said:


> Here are some of my bags. This is not an updated picture collection, The Balenciaga Town came last night. It is a keeper I love the color especially with the gold hw. I say this color previously at Balenciaga and didn't care for it, but I think it was on a City or a Velo and the leather didn't look great and the color was a little much on a bigger bag. I have one more bag coming. It had to go by way of Florida because Saks would not send python here. Normally they do regardless of the law but not this time.



Love the pictures - and your new Town is beautiful love the leather.....


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> It is called Couture Closet Cleanout  Well as soon as I am motivated enough to start going through my stuff again.



I wanna come and play


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear,
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pictures - and your new Town is beautiful love the leather.....


Thanks Cilifene I was hoping not to love it but I do. The leather is my favorite, nice and wrinkly. 


Cilifene said:


> I wanna come and play


Come on over. It might get me motivated to start doing some more cleaning


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Here are some of my bags. This is not an updated picture collection, The Balenciaga Town came last night. It is a keeper I love the color especially with the gold hw. I say this color previously at Balenciaga and didn't care for it, but I think it was on a City or a Velo and the leather didn't look great and the color was a little much on a bigger bag. I have one more bag coming. It had to go by way of Florida because Saks would not send python here. Normally they do regardless of the law but not this time.


WOW! What a collection! I showed it to my husband! lol! He's always harping on me about my bags and shoes. So many pretty colors! I love that coral bag and am looking for one right now..Thank you! That shut him up for awhile, anyway. lol!


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! What a collection! I showed it to my husband! lol! He's always harping on me about my bags and shoes. So many pretty colors! I love that coral bag and am looking for one right now..Thank you! That shut him up for awhile, anyway. lol!


Welcome Cinthia...I had to laugh. A very good way to shut the DH up!
That's our Meg...always there to lend a helping hand. LOL!


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! What a collection! I showed it to my husband! lol! He's always harping on me about my bags and shoes. So many pretty colors! I love that coral bag and am looking for one right now..Thank you! That shut him up for awhile, anyway. lol!


Glad I could help. That isn't even an updated photo and doesn't include all of my bags. I took those pics on my phone to text to my favorite Nordstrom SA so he would have a better idea as to what I already had. I need to really take pictures with my bags straightened out. Since I started selling some off I have them moved around so that I can keep the ones I am thinking of letting go of separately. Oh and btw I have more shoes than I do bags. I can post pictures there to help you out as well


skyqueen said:


> Welcome Cinthia...I had to laugh. A very good way to shut the DH up!
> That's our Meg...always there to lend a helping hand. LOL!



I do what I can. You know what is hilarious I used to show my DH the same kind of pictures and we would both shake our head. My times have changed.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Here are some of my bags. This is not an updated picture collection, The Balenciaga Town came last night. It is a keeper I love the color especially with the gold hw. I say this color previously at Balenciaga and didn't care for it, but I think it was on a City or a Velo and the leather didn't look great and the color was a little much on a bigger bag. I have one more bag coming. It had to go by way of Florida because Saks would not send python here. Normally they do regardless of the law but not this time.


I'm in love with that new Town bag, *meg*! You were so right about the color, and with the GGHW it's really dramatic. Yet I could see it either dressed up or dressed down. It would work with the outfit *I'm* wearing right now, in fact! (Denim skirt, tank top, denim work shirt, sandals.) Just sayin'...

I have a question, though. Where do you put your iPhone 6+? I know for a fact that it won't fit in the front zippered pocket, which is where I currently keep my little 5s. 

Can you guess why I'm asking???


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> No height jokes out of me, Elaine...well, not really! *I have my own cross to bear on the opposite end!* LOL!
> Usually the "mock-up" models are 5'9" but I have seen some at 5'5"...it is usually stated.
> I think you'll have to wait and see when your bag arrives.



I know, right? I have to shorten everything I buy, and you probably have to have everything taken down! The grass is always greener. But at least you can reach everything in your kitchen cupboards without schlepping out a ladder.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Aww, such great pictures.
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> *I have one and never use it.*



You should put it up for sale, *meg*! They're going for a ton of $$$ in the resale market. (Well, no, actually that's not true. I should have said they're *asking* a ton of $$$ for them. Doesn't mean they're *getting* it!)


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Pigs are also very clean animals. They only role in mud to cool down since they don't have sweat glands.


I knew they were clean, but i never knew about why they roll in the mud. I had a friend in grad school whose family kept pigs, and she explained that pigs keep one special area in their pen reserved for their "bathroom," as far away as possible from where they are fed, and they never go near it for any other reason.

Returning to an earlier discussion, I wonder if they keep a hook there, to hang up their handbags?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> This is the bag I am waiting for. I have never seen this brand in person, but I fell in love with its color and unique look.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306623854&bmUID=kMjpW9p
> 
> I was able to use a part of my gift card so it was free too


That Mignonne Pouch is one of the most stunning bags I have ever seen, *meg*. The design on the front reminds me of a bracelet or necklace that you own, which guards against the _Ayin Hara_ (evil eye). 

And how nice that it was free! Meg's Math strikes again!

And speaking of Meg's Math, *Happy Pi Day*, everyone! (3.1415.......). I was reading last week that MIT was sending out its acceptance letters this morning at 9:46 in the morning. Get it? 3.1415946! (I know. This has nothing to do with handbags. But I thought it was kinda cool.)


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! What a collection! I showed it to my husband! lol! He's always harping on me about my bags and shoes. So many pretty colors! I love that coral bag and am looking for one right now..Thank you! That shut him up for awhile, anyway. lol!


Nice to meet you, *Cinthia*! Which coral bag are you thinking of? Or don't you have a particular one in mind?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm in love with that new Town bag, *meg*! You were so right about the color, and with the GGHW it's really dramatic. Yet I could see it either dressed up or dressed down. It would work with the outfit *I'm* wearing right now, in fact! (Denim skirt, tank top, denim work shirt, sandals.) Just sayin'...
> 
> I have a question, though. Where do you put your iPhone 6+? I know for a fact that it won't fit in the front zippered pocket, which is where I currently keep my little 5s.
> 
> Can you guess why I'm asking???


I just put my phone in my bag on the Town. It is large enough that it is easily found in almost any bag. I take it you are getting the 6+??? Congrats. I love mine. It does make smaller bags a bit more of a challenge but I work around it. I really do love this Town, the leather is amazing. The color isn't the pink you were looking for earlier more mauvish/pink. It is the right size for this bag.


ElainePG said:


> You should put it up for sale, *meg*! They're going for a ton of $$$ in the resale market. (Well, no, actually that's not true. I should have said they're *asking* a ton of $$$ for them. Doesn't mean they're *getting* it!)



I will probably include it in the sale of my B when I get around to listing it. I bought it specifically for that bag and it looks great on in.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That Mignonne Pouch is one of the most stunning bags I have ever seen, *meg*. The design on the front reminds me of a bracelet or necklace that you own, which guards against the _Ayin Hara_ (evil eye).
> 
> And how nice that it was free! Meg's Math strikes again!
> 
> And speaking of Meg's Math, *Happy Pi Day*, everyone! (3.1415.......). I was reading last week that MIT was sending out its acceptance letters this morning at 9:46 in the morning. Get it? 3.1415946! (I know. This has nothing to do with handbags. But I thought it was kinda cool.)



Thanks, Elaine. I know I am going to love it. I sent it to a friend in Florida since Saks wouldn't send it directly here. It arrived yesterday, so I had her open it and give me her opinion and pictures. She really liked it and said that it was really a high-quality bag. I think the outside pocket on the back will fit my phone from the looks of it. That is always my preference. Anyway, I am excited to see it irl. 

That is very cool about MIT's acceptance letters. It doesn't surprise me either. I have an old friend who is an executive director there.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I just put my phone in my bag on the Town. It is large enough that it is easily found in almost any bag. *I take it you are getting the 6+??? Congrats.* I love mine. It does make smaller bags a bit more of a challenge but I work around it. I really do love this Town, the leather is amazing. The color isn't the pink you were looking for earlier more mauvish/pink. It is the right size for this bag.
> 
> 
> I will probably include it in the sale of my B when I get around to listing it. I bought it specifically for that bag and it looks great on in.



I really wasn't planning on it, but I was in the Apple Store (it's like going to a candy store for me!) and it was as if the 6+ reached out and *grabbed* me! Suddenly, I could see the calendar and contacts. (Darn these aging eyes, anyway!) Plus, they make it so affordable: a big price drop if you renew your contract (which I'm happy to do... I have a great plan), and then they'll do a trade-in of my current phone. Neal said if I had stayed there another 5 minutes, *they* would have been paying *me* to take the phone!

I would have bought it right away, but I wanted to back up my current phone to my laptop, so that I can do a restore when I bring home the new one (since I'm leaving the old one with them). So if I can stand to wait until Monday, that's when I'll be getting it. I'd go tomorrow, except I'm thinking the store will be mobbed on a Sunday. 

Besides, I don't need instant gratification. (WHAT? Who am I kidding? Of COURSE I do!)


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *I will probably include it in the sale of my B when I get around to listing it. I bought it specifically for that bag and it looks great on it.*



That's a great idea. It will make the bag look really special... it will stand out from the competition.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's a great idea. It will make the bag look really special... it will stand out from the competition.



Always a good idea


----------



## Trudysmom

Went out with my Chestnut Florentine Dooney and Bourke today. Sun is out and it is in the 70's. Lovely day.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Went out with my Chestnut Florentine Dooney and Bourke today. Sun is out and it is in the 70's. Lovely day.


I love the detailing on that D&B, *Trudysmom*!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I love the detailing on that D&B, *Trudysmom*!


Thank you. I love that about Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Went out with my Chestnut Florentine Dooney and Bourke today. Sun is out and it is in the 70's. Lovely day.



Love the bag and it goes so well with what you are wearing. I am hanging at home today. It is about 94 here and I am a delicate flower


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Love the bag and it goes so well with what you are wearing. I am hanging at home today. It is about 94 here and I am a delicate flower


I am the same when it is hot.


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberry's newest video ad. I just love the dancing. And the bags... yum!

http://www.mulberry.com/us/collecti...letter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=160215US


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Love the bag and it goes so well with what you are wearing. I am hanging at home today. It is about 94 here and I am a delicate flower





Trudysmom said:


> I am the same when it is hot.



Same here! That's why I'm in the *northern* part of California! Warm enough to make my azaleas bloom, but not so hot that I need air conditioning!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Same here! That's why I'm in the *northern* part of California! Warm enough to make my azaleas bloom, but not so hot that I need air conditioning!


Lovely photo!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely photo!


Thank you! I'm just starting to get acquainted with my new camera. 

Today I used its macro lens for the first time. I haven't owned a macro lens for years and years... not since I went from film to digital. Macro involves a lot of crawling around on my knees (Oy! Not so easy as it once was!) but it's still a lot of fun.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I am the same when it is hot.


Considering it is only mid-March I am really worried it is going to way too hot for me this summer.


ElainePG said:


> Same here! That's why I'm in the *northern* part of California! Warm enough to make my azaleas bloom, but not so hot that I need air conditioning!


Gorgeous picture Elaine. I envy the weather in your area. I just don't remember it being this hot so soon. I really can't stand it.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Went out with my Chestnut Florentine Dooney and Bourke today. Sun is out and it is in the 70's. Lovely day.




Just lovely, Trudy [emoji162]
I don't know where you find such fabulous DB bags? I never see anything like your bags.......


----------



## skyqueen

OK girls...stop your b!tching about all the warm, gorgeous weather! I'm still arse deep in snow [emoji48]
Watched the best movie...Chef! Cute, bittersweet and feel good rolled into one!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Just lovely, Trudy [emoji162]
> I don't know where you find such fabulous DB bags? I never see anything like your bags.......


Some of my bags are hard to find now. Like other brands, a lot of the new bags are totes now. I only use satchels. Dooney satchels are so nice. I have another one coming, no longer made I think. I will show you next week. 

Sorry you are still having cold weather. I hope it will be warming up soon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> Welcome Cinthia...I had to laugh. A very good way to shut the DH up!
> That's our Meg...always there to lend a helping hand. LOL!





ElainePG said:


> Nice to meet you, *Cinthia*! Which coral bag are you thinking of? Or don't you have a particular one in mind?




Howdy ladies from Colorado! Nice to meet you too! Yes, that was a very helpful eye opener for my whiner! lol! 

 As far as finding the right coral bag for me, I am not looking at any designer in particular. I'll know it when I see it! lol ! So far I haven't seen anything I like yet that fits my needs. It has to have silver hardware, which narrows it down right there. It has to have outer compartments and be able to hook my chain strap on it so I can wear it as a shoulder or cross body bag if I want to.  I don't really like cross body bags without handles on them, so it's nice to be able to convert it on my own. Does that make any sense?? lol! I am an outdoor person so it also has to be durable, that will clean easily, such as pebbled leather. So far I am not finding anything, but I am sure it will pop up. I'm the type it has to be love at first sight! lol! Your coral bag caught my eye immediately, Elaine. Or was that Meg's bag??The one on the top shelf.. What brand is that one?? 

I have a removable silver chain strap that I can use on any of my bags that have silver hardware. It is adjustable to be able to use over the shoulder or as a cross body bag.You can order them in what ever length you need! You can also double them and there are different sized clips you can get for them as well.  I like having this because I am not limited to having to buy a cross body bag. I can just turn most any bag,  into one, when when I need it to be,  with this detachable chain strap,  and it looks so pretty on all of my bags. I can use it on any one of them so long as they have the O Rings to attach it to. Doesn't even have to be a shoulder bag, it can just be a handbag. because this can turn it into a shoulder bag by simply clipping it on the bag! . Here is a few samples of some of the ones you can get. They come in gold or silver and chain straps are really in style right now. They look like added jewelry to your outfit! lol! Kind of like an extra necklace or something. I just love how they look and are so functional on my bags. I think I am pretty clever! lol! What do you think?? lol! 

I would like to add,  what a great thread this is, and I am thrilled to find it! Us gals from the over 50s generation, are no DOUBT, from the coolest generation ever! lol! We had the BEST music and styles. I mean, come on! Elvis, the Beatles, the Rolling Stones and the list goes on!  What is better than that?? lol! It certainly isn't rap music as I am sure you will agree!  lol! We are the last of a dying breed so we have to make sure we keep it going,  if you know what I mean.
 I saw many comments here about how dressing up has become taboo anymore, it seems. That is so true unfortunately. And it's not just in clothing, it is also in simple things like setting a dinner table! I was astounded not long ago that this neighbor of mine, didn't even know which shaker the pepper goes into! Geez! Isn't that awful when you ARE 38 YEARS OLD, don't even know how to set a table?? So many things are getting lost and it us up to US to teach our daughters and grand daughters,  so all those things like style and etiquette don't get lost in the madness. Am so happy to be in a forum with the coolest generation ever! And handbag lovers too! WHOOP! Looking forward to some great conversations, thoughts, ideas and laughs! 

 Now here's those chain straps. What do you think?? lol!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> OK girls...stop your b!tching about all the warm, gorgeous weather! I'm still arse deep in snow [emoji48]
> Watched the best movie...Chef! Cute, bittersweet and feel good rolled into one!


I've heard it's great! I have it on my Netflix list.


----------



## Izzy48

Meg, is it possible to have enough bags? What beautiful colors!!!


----------



## luvprada

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely photo!



+1 love the color of your flowers.


----------



## Izzy48

Hello to CinthiaZ in Colorado from Izzy in Tennessee. Happy to have you! Yes, it is up to us to try to teach manners and hope it takes.


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Elaine. I know I am going to love it. I sent it to a friend in Florida since Saks wouldn't send it directly here. It arrived yesterday, so I had her open it and give me her opinion and pictures. She really liked it and said that it was really a high-quality bag. I think the outside pocket on the back will fit my phone from the looks of it. That is always my preference. Anyway, I am excited to see it irl.
> 
> That is very cool about MIT's acceptance letters. It doesn't surprise me either. I have an old friend who is an executive director there.



Meg, I have to know how you got SAKS to send an item to another location.  I just got a SAKS card, used the 10% off first purchase and no tax (no SAKS here).  I wanted to send the bag to MIL's or a Fed Ex location for pick up so I wouldn't have to take off work and wait.  Fed Ex will only give the general 'it will be there by 8pm' line for delivery.

So I paid an extra $20 so I could get 2 day delivery and plan to be home.  No purse.  Turned out it was stuck somewhere due to storm.  Luckily or unluckily, I wound up home the next 4 days with a terrible chest cold so was here when it showed up.

I would like to order from SAKS again, but the ship to credit card address only is a bummer as then I need to take off work.

Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I love the detailing on that D&B, *Trudysmom*!




A great satchel!


----------



## Izzy48

Sky, Thanks for the recommendation about Chef, a good movie with a nice ending. Can't wait to see Cinderella! Yes indeed, I seriously mean that!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> Same here! That's why I'm in the *northern* part of California! Warm enough to make my azaleas bloom, but not so hot that I need air conditioning!


OMG! Is that beautiful! Great pic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Izzy48 said:


> Hello to CinthiaZ in Colorado from Izzy in Tennessee. Happy to have you! Yes, it is up to us to try to teach manners and hope it takes.


Hello Izzy!  and thank you! I have family in Tennessee!  My hubby's sister lives in Halls, a suburb of Knoxville. My husband was born and raised in Fountain City.  Some of my favorite friends and family are from all over Tennessee! Great state! Heard you had an unusual winter this year. What part of Tennessee are you in??  My husband's aunt was the head nurse of St. Mary's hospital in Knoxville for many years, and his cousin "Sister Jolita" who was a pretty famous nunn out of Knoxville, worked there for decades as well. Are you anywhere near Knoxville? My husband grew up in Fountain City? Any of this ring a bell?

Anyhow, pleased to meet you and thanks for the nice welcome!

PS, I guess I am the only one who likes my chain straps! lol!


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> +1 love the color of your flowers.


Thank you, *luv*! I'm not much of a gardener, but for some reason azaleas listen to me!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Sky, Thanks for the recommendation about Chef, a good movie with a nice ending. *Can't wait to see Cinderella! *Yes indeed, I seriously mean that!


I plan to see it also. I loved the original one (1951, maybe?). I've seen it a few times. We own it on DVD!

Have you seen *Maleficent*? I highly recommend it! It has dark parts, but (spoiler alert!) it all works out.


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! Is that beautiful! Great pic!


Thank you, *Cinthia*! I just replaced my big heavy Nikon camera with a much lighter Sony. It's such a pleasure to be doing photography again!


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello Izzy!  and thank you! I have family in Tennessee!  My hubby's sister lives in Halls, a suburb of Knoxville. My husband was born and raised in Fountain City.  Some of my favorite friends and family are from all over Tennessee! Great state! Heard you had an unusual winter this year. What part of Tennessee are you in??  My husband's aunt was the head nurse of St. Mary's hospital in Knoxville for many years, and his cousin "Sister Jolita" who was a pretty famous nunn out of Knoxville, worked there for decades as well. Are you anywhere near Knoxville? My husband grew up in Fountain City? Any of this ring a bell?
> 
> Anyhow, pleased to meet you and thanks for the nice welcome!
> 
> *PS, I guess I am the only one who likes my chain straps! lol!*



I own a YSL Small Muse bag, and the satchel straps are really too small to be workable, so I bought a chain strap to use just as you described. It works pretty well, except that the bag is bronze, and the company (obviously!) didn't have any bronze straps, so I had to get gold. It bugs me, because it isn't a perfect match. But it does make the bag more useful.

Here's an archival photo of the bag, and me holding it (while I was still all puffy from Prednisone  ). See what I mean about the straps?


----------



## Cilifene

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! What a collection! I showed it to my husband! lol! He's always harping on me about my bags and shoes. So many pretty colors! I love that coral bag and am looking for one right now..Thank you! That shut him up for awhile, anyway. lol!



Welcome Cinthia 



skyqueen said:


> Welcome Cinthia...I had to laugh. A very good way to shut the DH up!
> That's our Meg...always there to lend a helping hand. LOL!



+1


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> I own a YSL Small Muse bag, and the satchel straps are really too small to be workable, so I bought a chain strap to use just as you described. It works pretty well, except that the bag is bronze, and the company (obviously!) didn't have any bronze straps, so I had to get gold. It bugs me, because it isn't a perfect match. But it does make the bag more useful.
> 
> Here's an archival photo of the bag, and me holding it (while I was still all puffy from Prednisone  ). See what I mean about the straps?


I wouldn't think the gold would look bad at all since the hardware is gold it should match fairly well.  No?  You didn't like it? For that bag you would almost need two chains one for each side, although one would work but you'd have to cross it over. But yes, that is exactly the kind of bag they come in handy for, so you can be able to wear on your shoulder when you need to.

Here , look at this one I just found for you!! Wouldn't this look nice? I think it would!  And these are a little more comfortable with leather added for a bit of cush. They are calling it bronze with a coffee strap. Looks bronze to me. I wonder what a search for COPPER, would pull up for you?? Here is the link to the listing as well. You can get this nice 40 inch strap for only 15.00!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PURSE-SHOUL...Domain_0&var=560379188514&hash=item3ce28db3c8


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cilifene said:


> Welcome Cinthia
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Hello and thank you, Cilifene!!!  Looking forward to having fun here and seeing your bags and sharing ideas. What is nice too,  is that we are not limited to just talk about one brand, like on so many of the other threads.. This is great! I have been mostly on the Michael Kors thread as I am one of 3 authenticators there. There are so many fake Michael Kors bags out there, it keeps us pretty busy! 

It's fun to venture out of there and see some other bags! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *Cinthia*! I just replaced my big heavy Nikon camera with a much lighter Sony. It's such a pleasure to be doing photography again!


Oh wow! I just use my Apple IPhone! lol! That's about as good as I will get.  lol ! You can surely see the difference. That photo is amazing! Nice camera!
Now I suppose you will need a nice camera bag, right?? lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> I own a YSL Small Muse bag, and the satchel straps are really too small to be workable, so I bought a chain strap to use just as you described. It works pretty well, except that the bag is bronze, and the company (obviously!) didn't have any bronze straps, so I had to get gold. It bugs me, because it isn't a perfect match. But it does make the bag more useful.
> 
> Here's an archival photo of the bag, and me holding it (while I was still all puffy from Prednisone  ). See what I mean about the straps?


Here is my Michael Kors Naomi bag that I put a silver chain  strap on. That is actually two of them together and I can adjust the length that way.It's kind of hard to see the bag because of the back ground, but see how the chain jazzes it up a bit??  The silver chain looks so pretty on my my shoulder, especially against my black leather coat! And it s so much more functional to be able to wear it on my shoulder. This bag did come with a longer strap, but I lost it, like a dummy! And to try to get a Michael Kors replacement strap is almost as much as the bag! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Glad I could help. That isn't even an updated photo and doesn't include all of my bags. I took those pics on my phone to text to my favorite Nordstrom SA so he would have a better idea as to what I already had. I need to really take pictures with my bags straightened out. Since I started selling some off I have them moved around so that I can keep the ones I am thinking of letting go of separately. Oh and btw I have more shoes than I do bags. I can post pictures there to help you out as well
> 
> 
> I do what I can. You know what is hilarious I used to show my DH the same kind of pictures and we would both shake our head. My times have changed.


Well times haven't changed for me! He's still harping on me! He's getting a little better because he knows it makes me happy, and he likes that part. He's just scared we might have to get more closet space! lol !


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> *OK girls...stop your b!tching about all the warm, gorgeous weather! *I'm still arse deep in snow [emoji48]
> Watched the best movie...Chef! Cute, bittersweet and feel good rolled into one!



  it still freezes at night here - not much, but just 0 -2 degree...


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Went out with my Chestnut Florentine Dooney and Bourke today. Sun is out and it is in the 70's. Lovely day.



So perfect with the color of your top/dress .....


----------



## Cilifene

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello and thank you, Cilifene!!!  Looking forward to having fun here and seeing your bags and sharing ideas. What is nice too,  is that we are not limited to just talk about one brand, like on so many of the other threads.. This is great! I have been mostly on the Michael Kors thread as I am one of 3 authenticators there. There are so many fake Michael Kors bags out there, it keeps us pretty busy!
> 
> It's fun to venture out of there and see some other bags! lol!



Yes, all brands are welcome here - even dogs cats horses and a peacock are popping in here sometimes  
This is the best thread - though I'm the only one not from the US ...strange....?


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> Went out with my Chestnut Florentine Dooney and Bourke today. Sun is out and it is in the 70's. Lovely day.


Cute bag! Is it a vintage DB? Also looove your dress!


----------



## Florasun

Popping in to say hi! Thanks for the info on Chef, *SQ*, I will check it out. 
On a whim I decided to ask my neighbors over for afternoon tea. Now I am desperately trying to clean (bit really I am avoiding cleaning and goofing off on purse forum). Anyone know how to make cucumber sandwiches?

Here are pics from Mt. Rainier when I went snowshoeing a couple of weeks ago

I deleted the one with me because I look way too chubby. Time for a diet. 






Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cilifene said:


> Yes, all brands are welcome here - even dogs cats horses and a peacock are popping in here sometimes
> This is the best thread - though I'm the only one not from the US ...strange....?


I think it's amazing how we can be so far away from each other and communicate like this. With today's technology, the world has become a smaller place.I see you are Scandanavian?? Well guess what?? So am I!  I am part Scandanavian, part Irish and part German. We have a regular poster on the Michael Kors thread that lives in Norway. Maybe I will have her pop in here! She is over 50 too! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Florasun said:


> Popping in to say hi! Thanks for the info on Chef, *SQ*, I will check it out.
> On a whim I decided to ask my neighbors over for afternoon tea. Now I am desperately trying to clean (bit really I am avoiding cleaning and goofing off on purse forum). Anyone know how to make cucumber sandwiches?
> 
> Here are pics from Mt. Rainier when I went snowshoeing a couple of weeks ago
> 
> I deleted the one with me because I look way too chubby. Time for a diet.
> 
> View attachment 2928953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928954
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


That bridge is beautiful!  I used to live in Washington and could Mnt Rainier from many areas. Even took a ride through there a few times. I never saw that bridge though. Washington is such a beautiful state!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I own a YSL Small Muse bag, and the satchel straps are really too small to be workable, so I bought a chain strap to use just as you described. It works pretty well, except that the bag is bronze, and the company (obviously!) didn't have any bronze straps, so I had to get gold. It bugs me, because it isn't a perfect match. But it does make the bag more useful.
> 
> Here's an archival photo of the bag, and me holding it (while I was still all puffy from Prednisone  ). See what I mean about the straps?



Love your bronze Muse Elaine.......



Florasun said:


> Popping in to say hi! Thanks for the info on Chef, *SQ*, I will check it out.
> On a whim I decided to ask my neighbors over for afternoon tea. Now I am desperately trying to clean (bit really I am avoiding cleaning and goofing off on purse forum). Anyone know how to make cucumber sandwiches?
> 
> Here are pics from Mt. Rainier when I went snowshoeing a couple of weeks ago
> 
> I deleted the one with me because I look way too chubby. Time for a diet.
> 
> View attachment 2928953
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures flora...
> 
> View attachment 2928954
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.





CinthiaZ said:


> I think it's amazing how we can be so far away from each other and communicate like this. With today's technology, the world has become a smaller place.I see you are Scandanavian?? Well guess what?? So am I!  I am part Scandanavian, part Irish and part German. We have a regular poster on the Michael Kors thread that lives in Norway. Maybe I will have her pop in here! She is over 50 too! lol!



I'm from Denmark  yeah bring your Norwegian friend over here  when I wake up in the morning you gals are going to sleep in the US


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> Howdy ladies from Colorado! Nice to meet you too! Yes, that was a very helpful eye opener for my whiner! lol!
> 
> As far as finding the right coral bag for me, I am not looking at any designer in particular. I'll know it when I see it! lol ! So far I haven't seen anything I like yet that fits my needs. It has to have silver hardware, which narrows it down right there. It has to have outer compartments and be able to hook my chain strap on it so I can wear it as a shoulder or cross body bag if I want to.  I don't really like cross body bags without handles on them, so it's nice to be able to convert it on my own. Does that make any sense?? lol! I am an outdoor person so it also has to be durable, that will clean easily, such as pebbled leather. So far I am not finding anything, but I am sure it will pop up. I'm the type it has to be love at first sight! lol! Your coral bag caught my eye immediately, Elaine. Or was that Meg's bag??The one on the top shelf.. What brand is that one??
> 
> I have a removable silver chain strap that I can use on any of my bags that have silver hardware. It is adjustable to be able to use over the shoulder or as a cross body bag.You can order them in what ever length you need! You can also double them and there are different sized clips you can get for them as well.  I like having this because I am not limited to having to buy a cross body bag. I can just turn most any bag,  into one, when when I need it to be,  with this detachable chain strap,  and it looks so pretty on all of my bags. I can use it on any one of them so long as they have the O Rings to attach it to. Doesn't even have to be a shoulder bag, it can just be a handbag. because this can turn it into a shoulder bag by simply clipping it on the bag! . Here is a few samples of some of the ones you can get. They come in gold or silver and chain straps are really in style right now. They look like added jewelry to your outfit! lol! Kind of like an extra necklace or something. I just love how they look and are so functional on my bags. I think I am pretty clever! lol! What do you think?? lol!
> 
> I would like to add,  what a great thread this is, and I am thrilled to find it! Us gals from the over 50s generation, are no DOUBT, from the coolest generation ever! lol! We had the BEST music and styles. I mean, come on! Elvis, the Beatles, the Rolling Stones and the list goes on!  What is better than that?? lol! It certainly isn't rap music as I am sure you will agree!  lol! We are the last of a dying breed so we have to make sure we keep it going,  if you know what I mean.
> I saw many comments here about how dressing up has become taboo anymore, it seems. That is so true unfortunately. And it's not just in clothing, it is also in simple things like setting a dinner table! I was astounded not long ago that this neighbor of mine, didn't even know which shaker the pepper goes into! Geez! Isn't that awful when you ARE 38 YEARS OLD, don't even know how to set a table?? So many things are getting lost and it us up to US to teach our daughters and grand daughters,  so all those things like style and etiquette don't get lost in the madness. Am so happy to be in a forum with the coolest generation ever! And handbag lovers too! WHOOP! Looking forward to some great conversations, thoughts, ideas and laughs!
> 
> Now here's those chain straps. What do you think?? lol!


Aren't you a hotbed of information!!! Love these...do you have the link?



CinthiaZ said:


> I wouldn't think the gold would look bad at all since the hardware is gold it should match fairly well.  No?  You didn't like it? For that bag you would almost need two chains one for each side, although one would work but you'd have to cross it over. But yes, that is exactly the kind of bag they come in handy for, so you can be able to wear on your shoulder when you need to.
> 
> Here , look at this one I just found for you!! Wouldn't this look nice? I think it would!  And these are a little more comfortable with leather added for a bit of cush. They are calling it bronze with a coffee strap. Looks bronze to me. I wonder what a search for COPPER, would pull up for you?? Here is the link to the listing as well. You can get this nice 40 inch strap for only 15.00!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PURSE-SHOUL...0&var=560379188514&hash=item3ce28db3c8[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> WOW...these are nice, too and I love the lengths!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Yes, all brands are welcome here - even dogs cats horses and a peacock are popping in here sometimes
> This is the best thread - though I'm the only one not from the US ...strange....?


I always forget you're from Denmark...yes, strange! 
But the style you bring to this thread...undeniable! 


For all the new posters, Petey!
I really need Trudy to come visit and take his portrait. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Popping in to say hi! Thanks for the info on Chef, *SQ*, I will check it out.
> On a whim I decided to ask my neighbors over for afternoon tea. Now I am desperately trying to clean (bit really I am avoiding cleaning and goofing off on purse forum). Anyone know how to make cucumber sandwiches?
> 
> Here are pics from Mt. Rainier when I went snowshoeing a couple of weeks ago
> 
> I deleted the one with me because I look way too chubby. Time for a diet.
> 
> View attachment 2928953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928954
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


Gorgeous Flora...so pristine!



CinthiaZ said:


> I think it's amazing how we can be so far away from each other and communicate like this. With today's technology, the world has become a smaller place.I see you are Scandanavian?? Well guess what?? So am I!  I am part Scandanavian, part Irish and part German. We have a regular poster on the Michael Kors thread that lives in Norway. Maybe I will have her pop in here! She is over 50 too! lol!


Hell yes...invite her over to keep Cilifene company! The more the merrier!
BTW...hoping to see your MK collection, post some pics!


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Howdy ladies from Colorado! Nice to meet you too! Yes, that was a very helpful eye opener for my whiner! lol!
> 
> As far as finding the right coral bag for me, I am not looking at any designer in particular. I'll know it when I see it! lol ! So far I haven't seen anything I like yet that fits my needs. It has to have silver hardware, which narrows it down right there. It has to have outer compartments and be able to hook my chain strap on it so I can wear it as a shoulder or cross body bag if I want to.  I don't really like cross body bags without handles on them, so it's nice to be able to convert it on my own. Does that make any sense?? lol! I am an outdoor person so it also has to be durable, that will clean easily, such as pebbled leather. So far I am not finding anything, but I am sure it will pop up. I'm the type it has to be love at first sight! lol! Your coral bag caught my eye immediately, Elaine. Or was that Meg's bag??The one on the top shelf.. What brand is that one??
> 
> I have a removable silver chain strap that I can use on any of my bags that have silver hardware. It is adjustable to be able to use over the shoulder or as a cross body bag.You can order them in what ever length you need! You can also double them and there are different sized clips you can get for them as well.  I like having this because I am not limited to having to buy a cross body bag. I can just turn most any bag,  into one, when when I need it to be,  with this detachable chain strap,  and it looks so pretty on all of my bags. I can use it on any one of them so long as they have the O Rings to attach it to. Doesn't even have to be a shoulder bag, it can just be a handbag. because this can turn it into a shoulder bag by simply clipping it on the bag! . Here is a few samples of some of the ones you can get. They come in gold or silver and chain straps are really in style right now. They look like added jewelry to your outfit! lol! Kind of like an extra necklace or something. I just love how they look and are so functional on my bags. I think I am pretty clever! lol! What do you think?? lol!
> 
> I would like to add,  what a great thread this is, and I am thrilled to find it! Us gals from the over 50s generation, are no DOUBT, from the coolest generation ever! lol! We had the BEST music and styles. I mean, come on! Elvis, the Beatles, the Rolling Stones and the list goes on!  What is better than that?? lol! It certainly isn't rap music as I am sure you will agree!  lol! We are the last of a dying breed so we have to make sure we keep it going,  if you know what I mean.
> I saw many comments here about how dressing up has become taboo anymore, it seems. That is so true unfortunately. And it's not just in clothing, it is also in simple things like setting a dinner table! I was astounded not long ago that this neighbor of mine, didn't even know which shaker the pepper goes into! Geez! Isn't that awful when you ARE 38 YEARS OLD, don't even know how to set a table?? So many things are getting lost and it us up to US to teach our daughters and grand daughters,  so all those things like style and etiquette don't get lost in the madness. Am so happy to be in a forum with the coolest generation ever! And handbag lovers too! WHOOP! Looking forward to some great conversations, thoughts, ideas and laughs!
> 
> Now here's those chain straps. What do you think?? lol!


Hi CZ, welcome. Those straps are so pretty do they add a lot of weight to a bag? I have a hard time with any crossbody strap that isn't leather as the chains sort of cut into my shoulder even on small bags like the Chanel WOC. The bag that I think that you were asking about that is a coral color is Hermes Bolide. I have a nice Balenciaga Velo in the same color.

It is a shame that so many people are unfamiliar with the rules of etiquette or feel that they no longer apply. There are many thriving businesses today that are geared toward teaching professionals these rules because they never learned them and are now finding out that if they want to be successful in their careers they might actually need to know things like how to set a table or how to dress and carry themselves. 


Izzy48 said:


> Meg, is it possible to have enough bags? What beautiful colors!!!


Yes, it is possible I am sure but somehow I haven't reached full saturation yet. The problem is that at least half those bags need to find a new home as they just don't work for my lifestyle anymore.


luvprada said:


> Meg, I have to know how you got SAKS to send an item to another location.  I just got a SAKS card, used the 10% off first purchase and no tax (no SAKS here).  I wanted to send the bag to MIL's or a Fed Ex location for pick up so I wouldn't have to take off work and wait.  Fed Ex will only give the general 'it will be there by 8pm' line for delivery.
> 
> So I paid an extra $20 so I could get 2 day delivery and plan to be home.  No purse.  Turned out it was stuck somewhere due to storm.  Luckily or unluckily, I wound up home the next 4 days with a terrible chest cold so was here when it showed up.
> 
> I would like to order from SAKS again, but the ship to credit card address only is a bummer as then I need to take off work.
> 
> Any suggestions? thanks



I don't know the answer. This was the first time I have ever done it and I was using a Saks Gift Card not my regular credit card. It may also be that this was the first time that you used the card. Since it is a new account they aren't taking any chances.


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello Izzy!  and thank you! I have family in Tennessee!  My hubby's sister lives in Halls, a suburb of Knoxville. My husband was born and raised in Fountain City.  Some of my favorite friends and family are from all over Tennessee! Great state! Heard you had an unusual winter this year. What part of Tennessee are you in??  My husband's aunt was the head nurse of St. Mary's hospital in Knoxville for many years, and his cousin "Sister Jolita" who was a pretty famous nunn out of Knoxville, worked there for decades as well. Are you anywhere near Knoxville? My husband grew up in Fountain City? Any of this ring a bell?
> 
> Anyhow, pleased to meet you and thanks for the nice welcome!
> 
> PS, I guess I am the only one who likes my chain straps! lol!


I think they look great.


ElainePG said:


> I own a YSL Small Muse bag, and the satchel straps are really too small to be workable, so I bought a chain strap to use just as you described. It works pretty well, except that the bag is bronze, and the company (obviously!) didn't have any bronze straps, so I had to get gold. It bugs me, because it isn't a perfect match. But it does make the bag more useful.
> 
> Here's an archival photo of the bag, and me holding it (while I was still all puffy from Prednisone  ). See what I mean about the straps?


Awesome picture Elaine. I have yet to find a bronze bag. Shocking I know.


CinthiaZ said:


> Here is my Michael Kors Naomi bag that I put a silver chain  strap on. That is actually two of them together and I can adjust the length that way.It's kind of hard to see the bag because of the back ground, but see how the chain jazzes it up a bit??  The silver chain looks so pretty on my my shoulder, especially against my black leather coat! And it s so much more functional to be able to wear it on my shoulder. This bag did come with a longer strap, but I lost it, like a dummy! And to try to get a Michael Kors replacement strap is almost as much as the bag! lol!


That looks really great with your handbag.


CinthiaZ said:


> Well times haven't changed for me! He's still harping on me! He's getting a little better because he knows it makes me happy, and he likes that part. He's just scared we might have to get more closet space! lol !


I had to have a closet built above my master bath.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Popping in to say hi! Thanks for the info on Chef, *SQ*, I will check it out.
> On a whim I decided to ask my neighbors over for afternoon tea. Now I am desperately trying to clean (bit really I am avoiding cleaning and goofing off on purse forum). Anyone know how to make cucumber sandwiches?
> 
> Here are pics from Mt. Rainier when I went snowshoeing a couple of weeks ago
> 
> I deleted the one with me because I look way too chubby. Time for a diet.
> 
> View attachment 2928953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928954
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


Beautiful pictures. I miss the snow.


skyqueen said:


> I always forget you're from Denmark...yes, strange!
> But the style you bring to this thread...undeniable!
> 
> 
> For all the new posters, Petey!
> I really need Trudy to come visit and take his portrait. LOL!



Aww, Petey is so gorgeous.

Thanks for the recommendation of the movie Chef. I just ordered it, sounds great.


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> I wouldn't think the gold would look bad at all since the hardware is gold it should match fairly well.  No?  You didn't like it? For that bag you would almost need two chains one for each side, although one would work but you'd have to cross it over. But yes, that is exactly the kind of bag they come in handy for, so you can be able to wear on your shoulder when you need to.
> 
> *Here , look at this one I just found for you!! Wouldn't this look nice?* I think it would!  And these are a little more comfortable with leather added for a bit of cush. They are calling it bronze with a coffee strap. Looks bronze to me. I wonder what a search for COPPER, would pull up for you?? Here is the link to the listing as well. You can get this nice 40 inch strap for only 15.00!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PURSE-SHOUL...Domain_0&var=560379188514&hash=item3ce28db3c8



*Cinthia*! It's absolutely perfect!!!! 

I see what you're saying about the gold chain picking up the gold hardware of the bag, so I ordered the *gold* chain with *coffee* leather. Now fingers crossed that their "coffee" is close to my bag's "bronze," but the chain is so inexpensive it's definitely worth the investment. (Free shipping, too. Couldn't be happier!)

I'll keep you posted when the chain arrives. And now maybe I'll use that gorgeous bag more often!


----------



## Trudysmom

Florasun said:


> Cute bag! Is it a vintage DB? Also looove your dress!


No, the bag is not vintage. It is a year old. I love the older Dooney and Bourke bags.

 Newer ones in most brands are totes etc. I like satchels that have character. They are getting harder to find though. I do also have vintage Dooney bags and some Coach bags  that are a few years old, New Willis will always be my favorite Coach. I adore Dooney's and search for the older satchels. There are still wonderful satchels that are new like my periwinkle Dome Satchel.

Here are my vintage Dooney and Bourkes.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> *Cinthia*! It's absolutely perfect!!!!
> 
> I see what you're saying about the gold chain picking up the gold hardware of the bag, so I ordered the *gold* chain with *coffee* leather. Now fingers crossed that their "coffee" is close to my bag's "bronze," but the chain is so inexpensive it's definitely worth the investment. (Free shipping, too. Couldn't be happier!)
> 
> I'll keep you posted when the chain arrives. And now maybe I'll use that gorgeous bag more often!


Oh, Elaine...a match made in heaven! I think it will look perfect!!!
I'm thinking of one to go with my Fendi Selleria satchel...silver/black. Never wear it because it's not a shoulder bag. Plus I love the different lengths!


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Hi CZ, welcome. Those straps are so pretty do they add a lot of weight to a bag? I have a hard time with any crossbody strap that isn't leather as the chains sort of cut into my shoulder even on small bags like the Chanel WOC. The bag that I think that you were asking about that is a coral color is Hermes Bolide. I have a nice Balenciaga Velo in the same color.
> 
> It is a shame that so many people are unfamiliar with the rules of etiquette or feel that they no longer apply. There are many thriving businesses today that are geared toward teaching professionals these rules because they never learned them and are now finding out that if they want to be successful in their careers they might actually need to know things like how to set a table or how to dress and carry themselves.
> 
> Yes, it is possible I am sure but somehow I haven't reached full saturation yet. The problem is that at least half those bags need to find a new home as they just don't work for my lifestyle anymore.
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer. This was the first time I have ever done it and I was using a Saks Gift Card not my regular credit card. It may also be that this was the first time that you used the card. Since it is a new account they aren't taking any chances.



Thanks Meg! I will have to see what they let me do next time. 
I was going to buy preloved, but then a TPFER told me with the 10% discount and no tax to buy new. It was less than  $200 difference. Friday I saw a like new (looked perfect on a reseller) from a reseller site  in my state.  The price was really good but with tax it was only $110 difference from a new one. I really got lucky with the Saks advice 

I listed 2 bags on March purchases saying
Feb reissue
March m/l
April divorce if I buy anymore bags.

DH was not happy but isn't saying much. I'm kind of in the mode of let's enjoy now I could croak tomorrow plus work is beyond stressful (and has been ) handbags are enjoyable


----------



## Trudysmom

Florasun said:


> Popping in to say hi! Thanks for the info on Chef, *SQ*, I will check it out.
> On a whim I decided to ask my neighbors over for afternoon tea. Now I am desperately trying to clean (bit really I am avoiding cleaning and goofing off on purse forum). Anyone know how to make cucumber sandwiches?
> 
> Here are pics from Mt. Rainier when I went snowshoeing a couple of weeks ago
> 
> I deleted the one with me because I look way too chubby. Time for a diet.
> 
> View attachment 2928953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928954
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


Gorgeous photos!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> No, the bag is not vintage. It is a year old. I love the older Dooney and Bourke bags.
> 
> Newer ones in most brands are totes etc. I like satchels that have character. They are getting harder to find though. I do also have vintage Dooney bags and some Coach bags  that are a few years old, New Willis will always be my favorite Coach. I adore Dooney's and search for the older satchels. There are still wonderful satchels that are new like my periwinkle Dome Satchel.
> 
> Here are my vintage Dooney and Bourkes.


WOW...they don't look vintage at all. Just love the white one, does it come with a shoulder strap? Very unique HW at the top. You must treat the leather...what product do you use?


----------



## luvprada

CinthiaZ said:


> That bridge is beautiful!  I used to live in Washington and could Mnt Rainier from many areas. Even took a ride through there a few times. I never saw that bridge though. Washington is such a beautiful state!



Welcome CZ!
Yes it's beautiful here but after 35 years living here the constant rain still gets to me.
It's like rain 9 months a year and gloomy.  The 3 months nice weather doesn't make up for it. Unfortunately my DH is from here and rain doesn't faze him. I grew up in NY and Miami so even with bad weather the sky was bright.


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> I always forget you're from Denmark...yes, strange!
> But the style you bring to this thread...undeniable!
> 
> 
> For all the new posters, Petey!
> I really need Trudy to come visit and take his portrait. LOL!



Love Petey photos. He is so beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> I listed 2 bags on March purchases saying
> Feb reissue
> March m/l
> April divorce if I buy anymore bags.
> 
> DH was not happy but isn't saying much. I'm kind of in the mode of let's enjoy now I could croak tomorrow plus work is beyond stressful (and has been ) handbags are enjoyable


LOL! 
Considering your situation with work, Luv...sometimes you just have to treat yourself!
Go for it and buy the new bag...sounds like a better deal in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## luvprada

Seeing CZ'S mention of coral, one of the gal's selling make up and from Texas, said coral lipstick is the rage in Spring. Really?


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> WOW...they don't look vintage at all. Just love the white one, does it come with a shoulder strap? Very unique HW at the top. You must treat the leather...what product do you use?


The bags are all like new. I haven't treated them. The white one is so neat, a doctor's bag with the great clasp and the top that folds up. Yes, there is a long strap.

Here is another picture, not good lighting in the car.


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh wow! I just use my Apple IPhone! lol! That's about as good as I will get.  lol ! You can surely see the difference. That photo is amazing! Nice camera!
> *Now I suppose you will need a nice camera bag, right??* lol



Too funny, *cinthia*! You mean, like one of those micro-mini bags that Amanda wrote about on Purse Blog last week? Some of those mini bags were adorable, and some were just plain silly, IMO.

But I'd feel kinda embarrassed if my camera bag cost more than my phone, kwim? 

BTW, don't feel embarrassed about taking pix with an iPhone. I took this one with an iPhone, but I did a bit of post-production work in Photoshop. It's really not the camera, it's the photographer... and then the digital darkroom work you do afterwards. *Trudysmom* will confirm this!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Too funny, *cinthia*! You mean, like one of those micro-mini bags that Amanda wrote about on Purse Blog last week? Some of those mini bags were adorable, and some were just plain silly, IMO.
> 
> But I'd feel kinda embarrassed if my camera bag cost more than my phone, kwim?
> 
> BTW, don't feel embarrassed about taking pix with an iPhone. I took this one with an iPhone, but I did a bit of post-production work in Photoshop. It's really not the camera, it's the photographer... and then the digital darkroom work you do afterwards. *Trudysmom* will confirm this!


Great picture. Yes, I love my SLR camera but the iPhones take such good photos now. So handy also.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> The bags are all like new. I haven't treated them. The white one is so neat, a doctor's bag with the great clasp and the top that folds up. Yes, there is a long strap.
> 
> Here is another picture, not good lighting in the car.


What a treasure, Trudy...just love this bag! 
You must be very careful with your bags, they look new!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Great picture. Yes, I love my SLR camera but the iPhones take such good photos now. So handy also.


I take the worst pics. Period!
I will say my iPhone 6+ has really helped me take better ones...and I'm learning how to edit.


----------



## nascar fan

This makes me happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You know ... THAT feeling.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> I take the worst pics. Period!
> I will say my iPhone 6+ has really helped me take better ones...and I'm learning how to edit.


Your peacock picture is lovely.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I always forget you're from Denmark...yes, strange!
> But the style you bring to this thread...undeniable!
> 
> 
> For all the new posters, Petey!
> I really need Trudy to come visit and take his portrait. LOL!



Ack!! Petey, run for your life!!


----------



## Izzy48

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello Izzy!  and thank you! I have family in Tennessee!  My hubby's sister lives in Halls, a suburb of Knoxville. My husband was born and raised in Fountain City.  Some of my favorite friends and family are from all over Tennessee! Great state! Heard you had an unusual winter this year. What part of Tennessee are you in??  My husband's aunt was the head nurse of St. Mary's hospital in Knoxville for many years, and his cousin "Sister Jolita" who was a pretty famous nunn out of Knoxville, worked there for decades as well. Are you anywhere near Knoxville? My husband grew up in Fountain City? Any of this ring a bell?
> 
> Anyhow, pleased to meet you and thanks for the nice welcome!
> 
> PS, I guess I am the only one who likes my chain straps! lol!



Well, CinthiaZ it all sounds familiar to me. I live in West Knoxville and certainly know where Halls, Fountain City and the whole works are. Yes we did have a snowy winter but not sure it is all that unusual as we often have a bit of snow but not usually as late as it was. Is your husband a Tennessee Vol fan or are you? I am not a native of Knoxville  but I am  originally from Chattanooga.  However, I have lived half my life in Knoxville when my college years are added to it all. Small world, isn't it?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I always forget you're from Denmark...yes, strange!
> But the style you bring to this thread...undeniable!
> 
> 
> For all the new posters, Petey!
> I really need Trudy to come visit and take his portrait. LOL!



Awesome picture SQ........



Trudysmom said:


> No, the bag is not vintage. It is a year old. I love the older Dooney and Bourke bags.
> 
> Newer ones in most brands are totes etc. I like satchels that have character. They are getting harder to find though. I do also have vintage Dooney bags and some Coach bags  that are a few years old, New Willis will always be my favorite Coach. I adore Dooney's and search for the older satchels. There are still wonderful satchels that are new like my periwinkle Dome Satchel.
> 
> Here are my vintage Dooney and Bourkes.



Love your Dooney and Bourkes... Actually my first ebay buy was a D and B in cream as yours. 



nascar fan said:


> This makes me happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You know ... THAT feeling.



Gorgeous Nas......


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Thanks Meg! I will have to see what they let me do next time.
> I was going to buy preloved, but then a TPFER told me with the 10% discount and no tax to buy new. It was less than  $200 difference. Friday I saw a like new (looked perfect on a reseller) from a reseller site  in my state.  The price was really good but with tax it was only $110 difference from a new one. I really got lucky with the Saks advice
> 
> I listed 2 bags on March purchases saying
> Feb reissue
> March m/l
> April divorce if I buy anymore bags.
> 
> DH was not happy but isn't saying much. I'm kind of in the mode of let's enjoy now I could croak tomorrow plus work is beyond stressful (and has been ) handbags are enjoyable


I agree if it is only a few hundred dollars difference I would rather buy new as well. Unless of course it is a new handbag at about the same price as you would pay at the store. I am thinking of getting another Hermes Halzan handbag and if I could get one on eBay for what they go for at Hermes I would go that route as the sales tax alone would make it worth buying from eBay. You are lucky that you don't have a Saks and can skip the sales tax. I try and buy from BG when I can to save the tax.


luvprada said:


> Welcome CZ!
> Yes it's beautiful here but after 35 years living here the constant rain still gets to me.
> It's like rain 9 months a year and gloomy.  The 3 months nice weather doesn't make up for it. Unfortunately my DH is from here and rain doesn't faze him. I grew up in NY and Miami so even with bad weather the sky was bright.


I could never live in Washington because of all the rain but it sure is a beautiful place. 


Trudysmom said:


> The bags are all like new. I haven't treated them. The white one is so neat, a doctor's bag with the great clasp and the top that folds up. Yes, there is a long strap.
> 
> Here is another picture, not good lighting in the car.


Love your handbags. This is one of my favorite style bags. They don't work for my life these days but I am always drawn to them.


ElainePG said:


> Too funny, *cinthia*! You mean, like one of those micro-mini bags that Amanda wrote about on Purse Blog last week? Some of those mini bags were adorable, and some were just plain silly, IMO.
> 
> But I'd feel kinda embarrassed if my camera bag cost more than my phone, kwim?
> 
> BTW, don't feel embarrassed about taking pix with an iPhone. I took this one with an iPhone, but I did a bit of post-production work in Photoshop. It's really not the camera, it's the photographer... and then the digital darkroom work you do afterwards. *Trudysmom* will confirm this!


Gorgeous.


nascar fan said:


> This makes me happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You know ... THAT feeling.



Beautiful bag Nascar.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Your peacock picture is lovely.



Well...he could really use a photographer such as yourself!



Izzy48 said:


> Ack!! Petey, run for your life!!



[emoji28] I know how to get to you!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Awesome picture SQ........




Pre-iPhone 6+...hopefully my pics will be better!
Can you believe it...snowing again!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Pre-iPhone 6+...hopefully my pics will be better!
> Can you believe it...snowing again!



Oh no, more snow


----------



## Cilifene

Cake anyone? &#128523;
I think it's a Tpf member who made it - I found it here a long time ago


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Popping in to say hi! Thanks for the info on Chef, *SQ*, I will check it out.
> On a whim I decided to ask my neighbors over for afternoon tea. Now I am desperately trying to clean (bit really I am avoiding cleaning and goofing off on purse forum). Anyone know how to make cucumber sandwiches?
> 
> Here are pics from Mt. Rainier when I went snowshoeing a couple of weeks ago
> 
> I deleted the one with me because I look way too chubby. Time for a diet.
> 
> View attachment 2928953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928954
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


Fantabulous photos, florasun, especially the waterfall. I love the detail. Waterfalls are super difficult to photograph without having the water on the edges get all blown out.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I always forget you're from Denmark...yes, strange!
> But the style you bring to this thread...undeniable!
> 
> 
> For all the new posters, Petey!
> *I really need Trudy to come visit and take his portrait.* LOL!



Oh, definitely... Trudy would make Petey look like a movie star! (Not that he doesn't already, of course...)


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> No, the bag is not vintage. It is a year old. I love the older Dooney and Bourke bags.
> 
> Newer ones in most brands are totes etc. I like satchels that have character. They are getting harder to find though. I do also have vintage Dooney bags and some Coach bags  that are a few years old, New Willis will always be my favorite Coach. I adore Dooney's and search for the older satchels. There are still wonderful satchels that are new like my periwinkle Dome Satchel.
> 
> Here are my vintage Dooney and Bourkes.


*Trudy*, I love your "still life" of your vintage D&Bs! So classy!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Oh, Elaine...a match made in heaven! I think it will look perfect!!!
> I'm thinking of one to go with my Fendi Selleria satchel...silver/black. Never wear it because it's not a shoulder bag. Plus I love the different lengths!


What a great idea, *skyqueen*! The company ships from China, so who knows how long the order will take to arrive. But shipping is free, and the straps aren't expensive, so I figure it's worth the gamble.

What I really like (and *meg* has talked about this, too) is the leather woven through the chain. It makes a chain strap easier to wear, IMO.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Seeing CZ'S mention of coral, one of the gal's selling make up and from Texas, said *coral lipstick is the rage in Spring. Really?*


I've seen that on some of the beauty blogs, and also in the fashion mags. But coral doesn't do a thing for me except turn my entire face orange, so I'm passing on this "trend." 

One good thing about being over 50... you don't have to jump on every new fashion trend. You know what works for you!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Great picture. Yes, I love my SLR camera but the iPhones take such good photos now. So handy also.


Yes, exactly. I think it's nice to have a choice. Also, if I get the iPhone 6+ tomorrow (which I probably will) apparently the camera is super-fabulous, even better than the one in my 5s.

I like technology almost (almost!) as much as I like handbags!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I take the worst pics. Period!
> I will say my iPhone 6+ has really helped me take better ones...and I'm learning how to edit.


The editing is the most important part. It's like working in a darkroom, back in the day. And it's fun, or at least it is for me. I can be absorbed for hours!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> This makes me happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You know ... THAT feeling.


Wow! You got it! Oh, nas, it is gorgeous! And look at how beautiful your bright red quilted MJ wallet looks against the taupe bag. And the suede sides, and the way the sides are pinched in with that little buckle at the top...

I ADORE IT!!!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ack!! Petey, run for your life!!


:lolots:


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Well, CinthiaZ it all sounds familiar to me. I live in West Knoxville and certainly know where Halls, Fountain City and the whole works are. Yes we did have a snowy winter but not sure it is all that unusual as we often have a bit of snow but not usually as late as it was. *Is your husband a Tennessee Vol fan or are you?* I am not a native of Knoxville  but I am  originally from Chattanooga.  However, I have lived half my life in Knoxville when my college years are added to it all. Small world, isn't it?



Fair warning, *cinthia*... Izzy knows ALL the words to "Rocky Top"... I've heard that she even sings it in her sleep (though that's only a rumor).


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Cake anyone? &#128523;
> I think it's a Tpf member who made it - I found it here a long time ago


I just showed this photo to The Hubster, and he *seriously* wants it for his birthday cake on March 27. He's been a Mulberry fan since he saw his first Alexa in _Town & Country_ magazine last year, called me over, and said "You ought to have a bag like *this* one"! 

And just a few short months later, in consultation with Izzy, I bought an Alexa!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, definitely... Trudy would make Petey look like a movie star! (Not that he doesn't already, of course...)




Trudy's the bird gal and Pete would look like a movie star!


ElainePG said:


> I've seen that on some of the beauty blogs, and also in the fashion mags. But coral doesn't do a thing for me except turn my entire face orange, so I'm passing on this "trend."
> 
> 
> 
> One good thing about being over 50... you don't have to jump on every new fashion trend. You know what works for you!



When I did make-up, professionally, I used a pink/coral (more pink) lipstick on a lot of gals for summer! Not too light or dark. It looked great! Coral looks good on dark haired/olive skinned women, a hard color to wear for anyone else!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> *Cinthia*! It's absolutely perfect!!!!
> 
> I see what you're saying about the gold chain picking up the gold hardware of the bag, so I ordered the *gold* chain with *coffee* leather. Now fingers crossed that their "coffee" is close to my bag's "bronze," but the chain is so inexpensive it's definitely worth the investment. (Free shipping, too. Couldn't be happier!)
> 
> I'll keep you posted when the chain arrives. And now maybe I'll use that gorgeous bag more often!


Great! I hope it matches too! It sure looks good in the pic! I bet it really looks pretty on that bag! Show me a photo of it on the bag, when you get it, please!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Cake anyone? [emoji39]
> 
> I think it's a Tpf member who made it - I found it here a long time ago




Isn't this awesome? I remember.....
There's another one I just saw, on the Mulberry Chat thread in red that a tPF member made...unbelievable!


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> Great! I hope it matches too! It sure looks good in the pic! I bet it really looks pretty on that bag! Show me a photo of it on the bag, when you get it, please!




You are a gem, Cinthia...thanks for the link!


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Hi CZ, welcome. Those straps are so pretty do they add a lot of weight to a bag? I have a hard time with any crossbody strap that isn't leather as the chains sort of cut into my shoulder even on small bags like the Chanel WOC. The bag that I think that you were asking about that is a coral color is Hermes Bolide. I have a nice Balenciaga Velo in the same color.
> 
> It is a shame that so many people are unfamiliar with the rules of etiquette or feel that they no longer apply. There are many thriving businesses today that are geared toward teaching professionals these rules because they never learned them and are now finding out that if they want to be successful in their careers they might actually need to know things like how to set a table or how to dress and carry themselves.
> 
> Yes, it is possible I am sure but somehow I haven't reached full saturation yet. The problem is that at least half those bags need to find a new home as they just don't work for my lifestyle anymore.
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer. This was the first time I have ever done it and I was using a Saks Gift Card not my regular credit card. It may also be that this was the first time that you used the card. Since it is a new account they aren't taking any chances.


Thanks Meg! WOW! This is the friendliest thread on the entire TPF!!  I am LOVING this! You ladies are so friendly and nice!  Thank you for the nice welcome Meg!.

Actually, the chain straps are lighter than the leather straps. It depends which ones you order.I imagine there are some heavier ones.  The ones I have been getting seem to be a light aluminum type of chains, but you are right about the comfort factor.Especially if you have a lot in the bag. The weight will have the chain cut into your shoulder as you mention.but only if you put a lot in the bag and have it weighted down.It's not all that bad if you just have your necessities in it. .   I don't use it unless I need to. And when it is just hanging on the bag it looks so pretty! lol! Why is it we always have to suffer to be beautiful?? Kind of like High heel shoes! lol! How ever, they also have these chain straps with leather and I have a feeling they are much more comfortable and I am going to order a couple and see, but no, they are not heavy at all and they just give you the added option of being able to use it as a shoulder or cross body bag when needed. . They really do look sharp!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Izzy48 said:


> Well, CinthiaZ it all sounds familiar to me. I live in West Knoxville and certainly know where Halls, Fountain City and the whole works are. Yes we did have a snowy winter but not sure it is all that unusual as we often have a bit of snow but not usually as late as it was. Is your husband a Tennessee Vol fan or are you? I am not a native of Knoxville  but I am  originally from Chattanooga.  However, I have lived half my life in Knoxville when my college years are added to it all. Small world, isn't it?


Yes! Small world indeed! My hubby was into the Lady Vols when Pat Summit was coaching. He loved the Vols when Payton Manning was on the team and still follows Payton where ever he goes! He is now QB for the Denver Broncos and is a killer quarterback! I love him too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> Trudy's the bird gal and Pete would look like a movie star!
> 
> 
> When I did make-up, professionally, I used a pink/coral (more pink) lipstick on a lot of gals for summer! Not too light or dark. It looked great! Coral looks good on dark haired/olive skinned women, a hard color to wear for anyone else!


I agree, that's why I only wear it the summer when I have a good tan going.lol!  I love coral and turquoise together. I have a lot of turquoise jewelry and wearing coral with it , really pops my turquoise. I hope I ever find that coral bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> Fair warning, *cinthia*... Izzy knows ALL the words to "Rocky Top"... I've heard that she even sings it in her sleep (though that's only a rumor).


lol!


----------



## Izzy48

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes! Small world indeed! My hubby was into the Lady Vols when Pat Summit was coaching. He loved the Vols when Payton Manning was on the team and still follows Payton where ever he goes! He is now QB for the Denver Broncos and is a killer quarterback! I love him too!




It broke my heart to hear Pat's diagnosis but she is still around as Coach Emeritus and we are all Peyton Manning fans. He and Pat Summit have done so much for the University it is amazing.


----------



## Izzy48

CinthiaZ said:


> lol!



"Wish I was down on Rocky Top down in the Tennessee hills...Rocky Top you'll always be home sweet home to me, good old Rocky Top, Rocky Top Tennessee!!

Probably true Elaine!! Now you will be hearing this in your head for days.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Wow! You got it! Oh, nas, it is gorgeous! And look at how beautiful your bright red quilted MJ wallet looks against the taupe bag. And the suede sides, and the way the sides are pinched in with that little buckle at the top...
> 
> I ADORE IT!!!
> 
> Wear it in good health!


I sold 3 bags to get these 2.   
Oh well.  Out with the old, in with the new, right???
I LOVE the NR!!!!!!!!!!  So easy to carry.  I just dearly love it.  I can see other colors in my future.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *Trudy's the bird gal and Pete would look like a movie star!*
> 
> 
> When I did make-up, professionally, I used a pink/coral (more pink) lipstick on a lot of gals for summer! Not too light or dark. It looked great!* Coral looks good on dark haired/olive skinned women, a hard color to wear for anyone else!*



I know... did I not phrase it properly? I meant that Trudy would take a *photo* that would make Petey look like a movie star! Sorry about the confusion... after 10 days of strict quarantine, I managed to catch The Hubster's cold anyway. Ugh. 

Dark haired/olive skinned is my Mom, not me. My hair is dark (except where it's grey ) but I'm very pale, and my eyes are blue. Before I went grey-ish, and when my hair was longer & straight (pre "chemo-curl"), I was often mistaken for the ethnic group that goes by the name "Black Irish." Nope... pure Eastern European on both sides of the family!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> "Wish I was down on Rocky Top down in the Tennessee hills...Rocky Top you'll always be home sweet home to me, good old Rocky Top, Rocky Top Tennessee!!
> 
> Probably true Elaine!! *Now you will be hearing this in your head for days.*



Oy vey!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *I sold 3 bags to get these 2.*
> Oh well.  Out with the old, in with the new, right???
> I LOVE the NR!!!!!!!!!!  So easy to carry.  I just dearly love it.  I can see other colors in my future.



I think that's great. I'm doing exactly the same thing, with all my consigning. The $$$ all goes in my Bag Budget. 

And if you weren't carrying those bags often, it makes perfect sense to "trade out."

By the way, you asked me how many bags I had, but you never said how many *you* have. Time to 'fess up!


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree, that's why I only wear it the summer when I have a good tan going.lol!  I love coral and turquoise together. I have a lot of turquoise jewelry and wearing coral with it , really pops my turquoise. I hope I ever find that coral bag!


I am sure that we can help you find one


nascar fan said:


> I sold 3 bags to get these 2.
> Oh well.  Out with the old, in with the new, right???
> I LOVE the NR!!!!!!!!!!  So easy to carry.  I just dearly love it.  I can see other colors in my future.


Right! I would rather have 2 bags that I am going to use than 3 I don't.


CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Meg! WOW! This is the friendliest thread on the entire TPF!!  I am LOVING this! You ladies are so friendly and nice!  Thank you for the nice welcome Meg!.
> 
> Actually, the chain straps are lighter than the leather straps. It depends which ones you order.I imagine there are some heavier ones.  The ones I have been getting seem to be a light aluminum type of chains, but you are right about the comfort factor.Especially if you have a lot in the bag. The weight will have the chain cut into your shoulder as you mention.but only if you put a lot in the bag and have it weighted down.It's not all that bad if you just have your necessities in it. .   I don't use it unless I need to. And when it is just hanging on the bag it looks so pretty! lol! Why is it we always have to suffer to be beautiful?? Kind of like High heel shoes! lol! How ever, they also have these chain straps with leather and I have a feeling they are much more comfortable and I am going to order a couple and see, but no, they are not heavy at all and they just give you the added option of being able to use it as a shoulder or cross body bag when needed. . They really do look sharp!



We are a great group if I do say so. I am so glad that you are joining us.

 I am going to have to check the straps out for sure. These days I care for my MIL full time and need to wear a cross body bag when I take her anywhere. I carry her purse, mine and stay alert in case she may fall. Have to have both hands free. I look like a little pack mule but that's just life these days.


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> I agree if it is only a few hundred dollars difference I would rather buy new as well. Unless of course it is a new handbag at about the same price as you would pay at the store. I am thinking of getting another Hermes Halzan handbag and if I could get one on eBay for what they go for at Hermes I would go that route as the sales tax alone would make it worth buying from eBay. You are lucky that you don't have a Saks and can skip the sales tax. I try and buy from BG when I can to save the tax.
> 
> I could never live in Washington because of all the rain but it sure is a beautiful place.
> 
> Love your handbags. This is one of my favorite style bags. They don't work for my life these days but I am always drawn to them.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag Nascar.


Meg, I have to tell you that whole state is not rainy like that. In fact what many people don't know about Washington state is there is a huge DESERT, right in the middle of it, called the Mid Columbian Basin. It is very warm and dry there and the weather is much like Arizona. Surprising, huh?? I was surprised to find this out when I was living there. The rainy part of the state you hear so much about is only on the coast on the other side of the Cascade Mountains. Over 2/3 of the state is not rainy at all.. It is only in Seattle area on the coast. I couldn't live there either! 

Our country has so many misconceptions and stereo typing. Just like many think Utah is pretty much the same as Salt Lake City. Flat and ugly! lol! But honestly, you go south in Utah toward Moab, and from there down, it is the most beautiful state! I had no idea! Much of it looks like the Grand Canyon.

My husbands career requires we travel a lot and I have been fortunate to have lived in so many beautiful states. Washington is GORGEOUS! Don't let Seattle turn you off! lol! It's really only a small part of it. Here s a pic of where I was living up near the Canadian border. I was in the mountains so there was too much snow, but the summers were dry and beautiful. The fist pic I found is up where we lived in WA State and the second in from Southern Utah. Who knew?? I was shocked at how beautiful hey were. coming from Tennessee! lol! Where we have the Smokies! 

Here is where we got married on a pontoon right in front of the waterfall! Is called PeeWee Falls. See the blue skies?? This is on the west side of WA State. 

The second pic is in Moab Utah. A bit different from Salt Lake, huh...It was breath taking there! We have such a beautiful country!
 ( except for Kansas! lol! )


----------



## Trudysmom

CinthiaZ said:


> Meg, I have to tell you that whole state is not rainy like that. In fact what many people don't know about Washington state is there is a huge DESERT, right in the middle of it, called the Mid Columbian Basin. It is very warm and dry there and the weather is much like Arizona. Surprising, huh?? I was surprised to find this out when I was living there. The rainy part of the state you hear so much about is only on the coast on the other side of the Cascade Mountains. Over 2/3 of the state is not rainy at all.. It is only in Seattle area on the coast. I couldn't live there either!
> 
> Our country has so many misconceptions and stereo typing. Just like many think Utah is pretty much the same as Salt Lake City. Flat and ugly! lol! But honestly, you go south in Utah toward Moab, and from there down, it is the most beautiful state! I had no idea! Much of it looks like the Grand Canyon.
> 
> My husbands career requires we travel a lot and I have been fortunate to have lived in so many beautiful states. Washington is GORGEOUS! Don't let Seattle turn you off! lol! It's really only a small part of it. Here s a pic of where I was living up near the Canadian border. I was in the mountains so there was too much snow, but the summers were dry and beautiful. The fist pic I found is up where we lived in WA State and the second in from Southern Utah. Who knew?? I was shocked at how beautiful hey were. coming from Tennessee! lol! Where we have the Smokies!
> 
> Here is where we got married on a pontoon right in front of the waterfall! Is called PeeWee Falls. See the blue skies?? This is on the west side of WA State.
> 
> The second pic is in Moab Utah. A bit different from Salt Lake, huh...It was breath taking there! We have such a beautiful country!
> ( except for Kansas! lol! )


How gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Izzy48 said:


> "Wish I was down on Rocky Top down in the Tennessee hills...Rocky Top you'll always be home sweet home to me, good old Rocky Top, Rocky Top Tennessee!!
> 
> Probably true Elaine!! Now you will be hearing this in your head for days.


Love it! lol! Haven't heard that song in too long! I am so happy I found this needle in a haystack! What a bunch of sweet, happy and friendly ladies! So refreshing here on this TPF. I am having so much fun already! THANK YOU!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Trudysmom said:


> How gorgeous!


Yep, Good Ol USA! Nowhere like her!


----------



## Trudysmom

I have some fun photos of the bunnies in the yard. I will resize I think.


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> Meg, I have to tell you that whole state is not rainy like that. In fact what many people don't know about Washington state is there is a huge DESERT, right in the middle of it, called the Mid Columbian Basin. It is very warm and dry there and the weather is much like Arizona. Surprising, huh?? I was surprised to find this out when I was living there. The rainy part of the state you hear so much about is only on the coast on the other side of the Cascade Mountains. Over 2/3 of the state is not rainy at all.. It is only in Seattle area on the coast. I couldn't live there either!
> 
> Our country has so many misconceptions and stereo typing. Just like many think Utah is pretty much the same as Salt Lake City. Flat and ugly! lol! But honestly, you go south in Utah toward Moab, and from there down, it is the most beautiful state! I had no idea! Much of it looks like the Grand Canyon.
> 
> My husbands career requires we travel a lot and I have been fortunate to have lived in so many beautiful states. Washington is GORGEOUS! Don't let Seattle turn you off! lol! It's really only a small part of it. Here s a pic of where I was living up near the Canadian border. I was in the mountains so there was too much snow, but the summers were dry and beautiful. The fist pic I found is up where we lived in WA State and the second in from Southern Utah. Who knew?? I was shocked at how beautiful hey were. coming from Tennessee! lol! Where we have the Smokies!
> 
> Here is where we got married on a pontoon right in front of the waterfall! Is called PeeWee Falls. See the blue skies?? This is on the west side of WA State.
> 
> The second pic is in Moab Utah. A bit different from Salt Lake, huh...It was breath taking there! We have such a beautiful country!
> ( except for Kansas! lol! )


WOW!



Trudysmom said:


> I have some fun photos of the bunnies in the yard.


LOL! Just in time for Easter!!!


----------



## skyqueen

cinthiaz said:


> yep, good ol usa! Nowhere like her!


+1


----------



## skyqueen

Before I forget...speaking of cakes. Compliments of MrsJT on the Mulberry Chat thread (hope she doesn't mind)...just unbelievable! 
So fabulous who could eat it?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am going to have to check the straps out for sure. These days I care for my MIL full time and need to wear a cross body bag when I take her anywhere. I carry her purse, mine and stay alert in case she may fall. Have to have both hands free. *I look like a little pack mule but that's just life these days*.



An extraordinarily well-dressed little pack mule!


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> Our country has so many misconceptions and stereo typing.* Just like many think Utah is pretty much the same as Salt Lake City. Flat and ugly! lol! *But honestly, you go south in Utah toward Moab, and from there down, it is the most beautiful state! I had no idea! Much of it looks like the Grand Canyon.
> 
> 
> Here is where we got married on a pontoon right in front of the waterfall! Is called PeeWee Falls. See the blue skies?? This is on the west side of WA State.
> 
> *The second pic is in Moab Utah.* A bit different from Salt Lake, huh...It was breath taking there! We have such a beautiful country!
> ( except for Kansas! lol! )



Hold on a minute! Gotta stick up for the city that The Hubster & I called home for 27 years! The Salt Lake *valley* is flat, but that valley is nestled smack in the middle of the Wasatch Mountains, which are purely gorgeous! And they aren't far away, like the mountains outside of Denver. Oh, and downtown SLC is lovely. Clean, well laid-out, beautiful old homes. Many people come to SLC & Park City for the skiing in the winter & hiking in the summer, and don't forget the Sundance Film Festival!

Our house was in the foothills of the Wasatch Mountains (an area called the East Bench) and then we built a cabin up one of the canyons that was only a 20 minute drive from our house, but 7,200 feet above sea level (our house was at about 2,000 feet above sea level). In most parts of the country, if you own a cabin like that, it takes you 2 hours to drive to it.

Too bad I can't post pix... I have plenty, but this was in the pre-digital days!

Okay, rant over! 

(Oh, and I agree that Moab is gorgeous, too. I was invited to speak there, and spent another few days hiking. Amaaaazing colors!)


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I have some fun photos of the bunnies in the yard.


Oh, how sweet! You take such wonderful pix, *Trudy*!

But it reminded me of the George Carlin joke: "What do you do if you see an endangered animal eating an endangered plant?"


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Before I forget...speaking of cakes. Compliments of MrsJT on the Mulberry Chat thread (hope she doesn't mind)...just unbelievable!
> So fabulous who could eat it?


I'm so glad you posted this, *SQ*... I knew I had seen one, but I could NOT remember where! Isn't it amazing? She even put in a little lipstick!

Though how anyone could bear to cut into it...


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> Hold on a minute! Gotta stick up for the city that The Hubster & I called home for 27 years! The Salt Lake *valley* is flat, but that valley is nestled smack in the middle of the Wasatch Mountains, which are purely gorgeous! And they aren't far away, like the mountains outside of Denver. Oh, and downtown SLC is lovely. Clean, well laid-out, beautiful old homes. Many people come to SLC & Park City for the skiing in the winter & hiking in the summer, and don't forget the Sundance Film Festival!
> 
> Our house was in the foothills of the Wasatch Mountains (an area called the East Bench) and then we built a cabin up one of the canyons that was only a 20 minute drive from our house, but 7,200 feet above sea level (our house was at about 2,000 feet above sea level). In most parts of the country, if you own a cabin like that, it takes you 2 hours to drive to it.
> 
> Too bad I can't post pix... I have plenty, but this was in the pre-digital days!
> 
> Okay, rant over!
> 
> (Oh, and I agree that Moab is gorgeous, too. I was invited to speak there, and spent another few days hiking. Amaaaazing colors!)


lol! Sorry! I can be such a dufus, but at least I said Utah is a beatiful state! lol! Now I am embarrassed. Maybe I dodn't see all of Salt Lake. Where I was at, it was pretty flat and not much to look at. Please do prove me wrong! I love seeing beautiful areas! Now I am waiting for a Kansas gal to come and kick my butt!! lol!

But see? There's my point! Another misconception about different states and what they are like. This misconception was mine! Can't you find internet pics and show me??


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you posted this, *SQ*... I knew I had seen one, but I could NOT remember where! Isn't it amazing? She even put in a little lipstick!
> 
> 
> 
> Though how anyone could bear to cut into it...




My thoughts, exactly...I know, the lipstick! [emoji168]


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I think that's great. I'm doing exactly the same thing, with all my consigning. The $$$ all goes in my Bag Budget.
> 
> And if you weren't carrying those bags often, it makes perfect sense to "trade out."
> 
> By the way, you asked me how many bags I had, but you never said how many *you* have. Time to 'fess up!


I am thinking of having The Real Real come to my home and pick up the bags I want to sell. I still have things listed on eBay but it's become so nerve wracking and time consuming selling bags and shoes that I would like to avoid listing them there. I know I will make a lot less but the stress free aspect is very appealing to me. Also I sold enough last year to move us into a higher tax bracket. I am waiting to find out just how much we are going to owe.


CinthiaZ said:


> Meg, I have to tell you that whole state is not rainy like that. In fact what many people don't know about Washington state is there is a huge DESERT, right in the middle of it, called the Mid Columbian Basin. It is very warm and dry there and the weather is much like Arizona. Surprising, huh?? I was surprised to find this out when I was living there. The rainy part of the state you hear so much about is only on the coast on the other side of the Cascade Mountains. Over 2/3 of the state is not rainy at all.. It is only in Seattle area on the coast. I couldn't live there either!
> 
> Our country has so many misconceptions and stereo typing. Just like many think Utah is pretty much the same as Salt Lake City. Flat and ugly! lol! But honestly, you go south in Utah toward Moab, and from there down, it is the most beautiful state! I had no idea! Much of it looks like the Grand Canyon.
> 
> My husbands career requires we travel a lot and I have been fortunate to have lived in so many beautiful states. Washington is GORGEOUS! Don't let Seattle turn you off! lol! It's really only a small part of it. Here s a pic of where I was living up near the Canadian border. I was in the mountains so there was too much snow, but the summers were dry and beautiful. The fist pic I found is up where we lived in WA State and the second in from Southern Utah. Who knew?? I was shocked at how beautiful hey were. coming from Tennessee! lol! Where we have the Smokies!
> 
> Here is where we got married on a pontoon right in front of the waterfall! Is called PeeWee Falls. See the blue skies?? This is on the west side of WA State.
> 
> The second pic is in Moab Utah. A bit different from Salt Lake, huh...It was breath taking there! We have such a beautiful country!
> ( except for Kansas! lol! )


What gorgeous pictures. I didn't know that about Washington. I have also been lucky to have lived all over the country. I was born in Virginia grew up in SoCal, went to college in NorCal and from there, Boston, Boca Raton, Fl. Memphis for a couple years back to Boca. Then Washington DC, then 2 long years in Topeka, KS. and then here I am back in SoCal. This is the last place I ever thought I would end up. I had always planned to move back to Boston after a visit a few years ago I realized that SoCal is really home. Though SQ I am seriously thinking of buying a summer home on the Cape. For me that would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> My thoughts, exactly...I know, the lipstick! [emoji168]


Has any of you tried that new lipstick from Revlon?? I know it's not a luxury brand but WOW! It goes on like silk and tastes so good!! I love it!


----------



## Florasun

nascar fan said:


> This makes me happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You know ... THAT feeling.



Ohhhh you got it!! Love the style and the color!


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> Has any of you tried that new lipstick from Revlon?? I know it's not a luxury brand but WOW! It goes on like silk and tastes so good!! I love it!




Goody...I like to try new things! What's the name of the lipstick?
BTW...I used to be a make-up artist for Revlon, out of college for a year. Revlon developed the first man made perfume...Halston. Don't know if anyone remembers that brand? Yuck!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I have some fun photos of the bunnies in the yard. I will resize I think.


Oh what a great shot. We have bunnies in our front yard too and recently Sammie has noticed them and now spends hours in the window watching them.


skyqueen said:


> Before I forget...speaking of cakes. Compliments of MrsJT on the Mulberry Chat thread (hope she doesn't mind)...just unbelievable!
> So fabulous who could eat it?


Wow, that is the best cake I have ever seen.


ElainePG said:


> An extraordinarily well-dressed little pack mule!



Thank you .


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Sorry! I can be such a dufus, but at least I said Utah is a beatiful state! lol! Now I am embarrassed. Maybe I dodn't see all of Salt Lake. Where I was at, it was pretty flat and not much to look at. Please do prove me wrong! I love seeing beautiful areas! Now I am waiting for a Kansas gal to come and kick my butt!! lol!
> 
> But see? There's my point! Another misconception about different states and what they are like. This misconception was mine! Can't you find internet pics and show me??



I must have missed what you said about Kansas. All I can say is that the best thing about Kansas is that the cost of living was very low. There is a reason for that. I had a very difficult time living there. I needed a whole new wardrobe  don't even get me started about Fred Phelps and the Westboro Baptist Church OMG. Those hate mongers were everywhere there. The even picketed a fund raiser for a no kill dog shelter that I did some work for and where my beloved little Beau came from.


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Has any of you tried that new lipstick from Revlon?? I know it's not a luxury brand but WOW! It goes on like silk and tastes so good!! I love it!


No could you post a picture. I love lipstick which is why I need to clean my purse out daily. When I don't I end up with about 5 in my bag.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, how sweet! You take such wonderful pix, *Trudy*!
> 
> But it reminded me of the George Carlin joke: "What do you do if you see an endangered animal eating an endangered plant?"


----------



## megt10

Today the boys got a bath. Sammie wanted to help when she wasn't guarding the house from the bunnies.


----------



## megt10

I am on my iPad and can only upload 1 picture at a time. Nick was not happy.


----------



## megt10

Sammie seriously has more personality than most people.


----------



## megt10

On patrol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> Goody...I like to try new things! What's the name of the lipstick?
> BTW...I used to be a make-up artist for Revlon, out of college for a year. Revlon developed the first man made perfume...Halston. Don't know if anyone remembers that brand? Yuck!


It's Revlons 'ULTRA HD" lipstick. Best I ever tried! Tastes fabulous just like fruit depending what color you get and it just glides on. Real light and smooth. Even my girlfriends who never wore lipstick, are wearing it now! lol! Everybody loves it! I even had one gal call from the store to tell her what kind so she could pick one up. Only runs around $7.00 and is just as good as any luxury brand, if not better! IMO.


----------



## jmcadon

CinthiaZ said:


> It's Revlons 'ULTRA HD" lipstick. Best I ever tried! Tastes fabulous just like fruit depending what color you get and it just glides on. Real light and smooth. Even my girlfriends who never wore lipstick, are wearing it now! lol! Everybody loves it! I even had one gal call from the store to tell her what kind so she could pick one up. Only runs around $7.00 and is just as good as any luxury brand, if not better! IMO.



I am loving how the lower priced cosmetics are competing with the ridiculously priced department store brands.  Gotta try this one


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> I am thinking of having The Real Real come to my home and pick up the bags I want to sell. I still have things listed on eBay but it's become so nerve wracking and time consuming selling bags and shoes that I would like to avoid listing them there. I know I will make a lot less but the stress free aspect is very appealing to me. Also I sold enough last year to move us into a higher tax bracket. I am waiting to find out just how much we are going to owe.
> 
> What gorgeous pictures. I didn't know that about Washington. I have also been lucky to have lived all over the country. I was born in Virginia grew up in SoCal, went to college in NorCal and from there, Boston, Boca Raton, Fl. Memphis for a couple years back to Boca. Then Washington DC, then 2 long years in Topeka, KS. and then here I am back in SoCal. This is the last place I ever thought I would end up. I had always planned to move back to Boston after a visit a few years ago I realized that SoCal is really home. Though SQ I am seriously thinking of buying a summer home on the Cape. For me that would be the best of both worlds.


OH MEG!!! You are not kidding! I have given up selling on ebay! They have created a great place for thieves to fester, and since they came up with this 90 day return policy, OMG! How STUPID was that?? Once they start losing millions in final value fees collected. maybe then they will wake up and I will go back! 

Since women like to change out clothing, shoes and handbags so often, now they can just buy something and wear it for 3 months and send it back?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME???  I saw this coming when they first announced it, I knew it would severely hurt sellers trying to sell clothes, handbags, etc.and sure enough, it is happening! 

And then buyers will buy a used bag for  1/8 of it's value, and if it has one scratch on it, they want to return?? What part of USED don't they understand?? If they want perfect, go buy a new one and pay full price! 

I just had a gal who left me positive feedback on a Michael Kors bag on Feb 6th. Contacted me yesterday to do a return?? Over 5 WEEKS ( 1 month)  later!! Said she came back from her trip to Europe and had never opened the box yet?? Then why did she leave good feedback for the bag?? What she did, is bought it to use on her trip to Europe, now she is home and spent too much money and is taking it out on me,  by trying to recover from her expensive trip, by doing a return!! I said no way! She is clearly abusing the ebay return policies! Go ahead and file a claim, I told her!  It was WAY past my 14 day return policy and she already left positive feedback. She didn't file a claim or even respond. She knew I was on to her! 

Then we have them using feedback extortion to get things for free! I could go on and on. My nerves can't take it anymore. I am tired of watching my back all the time from these scamsters that ebay has opened the doors to!  I wonder how many millions ebay will lose before they wise up??  Who ever is running ebay now, is a bunch of idiots! How they come up with these "better ideas" is beyond me!! Unbelievable! Is a shame because it was so great for so long. 

I have been selling on Poshmark and yes it takes longer but is much more worry free for sellers.


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> It's Revlons 'ULTRA HD" lipstick. Best I ever tried! Tastes fabulous just like fruit depending what color you get and it just glides on. Real light and smooth. Even my girlfriends who never wore lipstick, are wearing it now! lol! Everybody loves it! I even had one gal call from the store to tell her what kind so she could pick one up. Only runs around $7.00 and is just as good as any luxury brand, if not better! IMO.


Thanks I will try it. I usually use Ellis_Faas Hot Lips I like that I can put it on and then layer with a little lipgloss and don't need to reapply for hours. I tried it when I was looking for a lipstick that would last for my vow renewal last year. I like that it doesn't make my lips feel dry either.


jmcadon said:


> I am loving how the lower priced cosmetics are competing with the ridiculously priced department store brands.  Gotta try this one


Me too. Always love trying new lipsticks. I must have almost every shade.


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Thanks I will try it. I usually use Ellis_Faas Hot Lips I like that I can put it on and then layer with a little lipgloss and don't need to reapply for hours. I tried it when I was looking for a lipstick that would last for my vow renewal last year. I like that it doesn't make my lips feel dry either.
> 
> Me too. Always love trying new lipsticks. I must have almost every shade.


Hmmm, that sounds good too! Most of the long lasting kind that you use with gloss are so dry I can hardly stand them. They are almost like a lip dye that you put gloss over! lol! I always liked the concept, but could never find a good one. I'll give it one more try and check that out! Thanks! 
This Revlon ULTRA HD, is one you have to refresh during the day, but you enjoy it because it tastes so good! lol!


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> OH MEG!!! You are not kidding! I have given up selling on ebay! They have created a great place for thieves to fester, and since they came up with this 90 day return policy, OMG! How STUPID was that?? Once they start losing millions in final value fees collected. maybe then they will wake up and I will go back!
> 
> Since women like to change out clothing, shoes and handbags so often, now they can just buy something and wear it for 3 months and send it back?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME???  I saw this coming when they first announced it, I knew it would severely hurt sellers trying to sell clothes, handbags, etc.and sure enough, it is happening!
> 
> And then buyers will buy a used bag for  1/8 of it's value, and if it has one scratch on it, they want to return?? What part of USED don't they understand?? If they want perfect, go buy a new one and pay full price!
> 
> I just had a gal who left me positive feedback on a Michael Kors bag on Feb 6th. Contacted me yesterday to do a return?? Over 5 WEEKS ( 1 month)  later!! Said she came back from her trip to Europe and had never opened the box yet?? Then why did she leave good feedback for the bag?? What she did, is bought it to use on her trip to Europe, now she is home and spent too much money and is taking it out on me,  by trying to recover from her expensive trip, by doing a return!! I said no way! She is clearly abusing the ebay return policies! Go ahead and file a claim, I told her!  It was WAY past my 14 day return policy and she already left positive feedback. She didn't file a claim or even respond. She knew I was on to her!
> 
> Then we have them using feedback extortion to get things for free! I could go on and on. My nerves can't take it anymore. I am tired of watching my back all the time from these scamsters that ebay has opened the doors to!  I wonder how many millions ebay will lose before they wise up??  Who ever is running ebay now, is a bunch of idiots! How they come up with these "better ideas" is beyond me!! Unbelievable! Is a shame because it was so great for so long.
> 
> I have been selling on Poshmark and yes it takes longer but is much more worry free for sellers.



You are so right. I only started selling last June prior to that I was just a buyer. I did well in the beginning I sold over 350 items in 6 months. I worked long hours. I would take pictures for hours on the weekend and then get up at 4 am and list as many things as I could daily before my MIL got up. I would answer questions throughout the day and make several post office trips daily. I was exhausted. Still I felt like I was accomplishing something. Then as the rules started changing there were more and more problem buyers. It just wore me down and left me feeling really jaded and negative neither of which are part of my personality. So I haven't listed anything new since probably late October or early November. I have clothes in bags that I finally moved out of my closet. I need to list, consign or donate. The shoes and bags I probably will just consign for all the reasons you listed. I do add a security tag to all my items and won't accept a return if it is no longer attached. Of course that only deters your average person from using the item and them wanting to return it, not the seasoned scammers.


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Hmmm, that sounds good too! Most of the long lasting kind that you use with gloss are so dry I can hardly stand them. They are almost like a lip dye that you put gloss over! lol! I always liked the concept, but could never find a good one. I'll give it one more try and check that out! Thanks!
> This Revlon ULTRA HD, is one you have to refresh during the day, but you enjoy it because it tastes so good! lol!



I got it from Net-a-Porter. I was on some site that was doing reviews of lipsticks and it was the highest rated. I read the reviews and most people found it wasn't drying out their lips. So I bought my first one and used it for my vow renewal. We had it in our home with close friends. I put it on at 1:00 and it was still there at 8. I never refreshed it and the pictures looked good. That pretty much sold me on it. So now I have just about every color it comes in. I just use gloss over it because I like the feel of lip gloss but this isn't one of the lipsticks that comes with a gloss. Also, I find that some shades are darker than I like but a gloss softens the look.


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> I got it from Net-a-Porter. I was on some site that was doing reviews of lipsticks and it was the highest rated. I read the reviews and most people found it wasn't drying out their lips. So I bought my first one and used it for my vow renewal. We had it in our home with close friends. I put it on at 1:00 and it was still there at 8. I never refreshed it and the pictures looked good. That pretty much sold me on it. So now I have just about every color it comes in. I just use gloss over it because I like the feel of lip gloss but this isn't one of the lipsticks that comes with a gloss. Also, I find that some shades are darker than I like but a gloss softens the look.


Is it expensive?? How much generally??


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Is it expensive?? How much generally??



It's 35.00 but they last a long time. No shipping or sales tax either. BG carries it as well also free shipping with a NM or BG cc and no sales tax unless you are in NY.


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Pre-iPhone 6+...hopefully my pics will be better!
> Can you believe it...snowing again!



 snow


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> You are so right. I only started selling last June prior to that I was just a buyer. I did well in the beginning I sold over 350 items in 6 months. I worked long hours. I would take pictures for hours on the weekend and then get up at 4 am and list as many things as I could daily before my MIL got up. I would answer questions throughout the day and make several post office trips daily. I was exhausted. Still I felt like I was accomplishing something. Then as the rules started changing there were more and more problem buyers. It just wore me down and left me feeling really jaded and negative neither of which are part of my personality. So I haven't listed anything new since probably late October or early November. I have clothes in bags that I finally moved out of my closet. I need to list, consign or donate. The shoes and bags I probably will just consign for all the reasons you listed. I do add a security tag to all my items and won't accept a return if it is no longer attached. Of course that only deters your average person from using the item and them wanting to return it, not the seasoned scammers.


There's another trick these scammers pull to try to get a designer bag for nothing. They say the bag is fake, because eBay does not always make you return it , if it is fake! So they get the bag for free! This was a 500.00 sale on a 1200.00 bag! Fortunately I knew how to protect myself and won the case, but in the meantime, PayPal held the funds and my account was negative 500.00 for a week! And every sale I made, went into putting my account out the red , back into the black ,  getting it up to ZERO! What a nightmare that was! I had to pay 15.00 to get the bag authenticated at '*****************.com', which ebay will accept in an authenticity dispute. The buyer KNEW it was authentic and told me to give her a refund without even sending the bag back!! She was trying to steal it from me!! A less experienced seller would have been sadly, ripped off!

If that is the kinds of buyers ebay is attracting now?? No thanks! I'll take a pass. I shouldn't have to deal with this and I totally blame eBay for making it this way. It used to be the best place to sell..
I know what you are saying, as I, like you, am too happy natured,  to have to be miserable all the time. NO THANKS! I am done!  I do have a feeling that eBay may be feeling the crunch from their bad choices and policies. Hopefully it will go back to the way it was, and if it does, I will be happy to sell there again, but not until they fix it! They have already lost hundreds of thousands of sellers! You think they don't feel that? Many of their investors got out too, I have been reading.  It will be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## luvprada

Trudysmom said:


> How gorgeous!



Actually the East side of Washington is like the desert. The west side of Washington- Seattle and beyond rains and rains and floods also


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Goody...I like to try new things! What's the name of the lipstick?
> BTW...I used to be a make-up artist for Revlon, out of college for a year. Revlon developed the first man made perfume...Halston. Don't know if anyone remembers that brand? Yuck!



Yes I do!


----------



## CinthiaZ

luvprada said:


> Actually the East side of Washington is like the desert. The west side of Washington- Seattle and beyond rains and rains and floods also


Yes, it is the mideast section that is a desert. The Northeast is Paradise! No rain, no desert. Has the four normal seasons . I was surprised at this!


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> It's 35.00 but they last a long time. No shipping or sales tax either. BG carries it as well also free shipping with a NM or BG cc and no sales tax unless you are in NY.


Not too bad, but I could only order a couple at a time. Thanks! I will check it out. I was hoping SOMEBODY would perfect that idea, because it is a good one.


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Oh what a great shot. We have bunnies in our front yard too and recently Sammie has noticed them and now spends hours in the window watching
> 
> 
> Thank you .



We have brown bunnies, raccoons and owls (never see but can hear them at 5 in the morning. We  live on a greenbelt that is very large with a utility road running through it.

There is 1 bear that comes around early fall and has been caught on video (motion sensor) at night by neighbor who  lives at far end of greenbelt where it drops into the woods.
We have coyotes and DH saw a bobcat the other day. We live in a heavily populated area but  the greenbelt goes on for miles and gives them all a place to live

We have 2 Llama 1/2 mile away. There is one home that is surrounded by all new homes. They are the only ones who haven't sold their land.
One of the Llama is very friendly. He comes to the fence for carrots. One day on way home from grocery 2 teenagers were trying to get his attention. I had just bought carrots and showed then how to feed him.


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> I must have missed what you said about Kansas. All I can say is that the best thing about Kansas is that the cost of living was very low. There is a reason for that. I had a very difficult time living there. I needed a whole new wardrobe  don't even get me started about Fred Phelps and the Westboro Baptist Church OMG. Those hate mongers were everywhere there. The even picketed a fund raiser for a no kill dog shelter that I did some work for and where my beloved little Beau came from.


Oh boy! My husband and I belong to the Patriot Guard Riders. It is a motorcycle group that protects veterans families from the WBC morons! They go to soldiers funerals and tell the families how horrible their son is!! GOOD GRIEF!!  So these bikers started the Patriot Guard Riders and we go to the funerals to protect the families from those imbusiles!! If they show up we kick them out!! THEY WILL NOT, disrespect any of our soldiers or their families! I am so proud to be a Patriot Guard Rider! If you ever need help against the WBC, you can go online and contact the PGR ( patriot guard riders) Just do a google search. They are in every state!


----------



## luvprada

Our friendly Llama


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> No could you post a picture. I love lipstick which is why I need to clean my purse out daily. When I don't I end up with about 5 in my bag.



Me too


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> I am on my iPad and can only upload 1 picture at a time. Nick was not happy.



Handsome little one


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> On patrol.



Too funny


----------



## luvprada

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh boy! My husband and I belong to the Patriot Guard Riders. It is a motorcycle group that protects veterans families from the WBC morons! They go to soldiers funerals and tell the families how horrible their son is!! GOOD GRIEF!!  So these bikers started the Patriot Guard Riders and we go to the funerals to protect the families from those imbusiles!! If they show up we kick them out!! THEY WILL NOT, disrespect any of our soldiers or their families! I am so proud to be a Patriot Guard Rider! If you ever need help against the WBC, you can go online and contact the PGR ( patriot guard riders) Just do a google search. They are in every state!



How wonderful of you and your husband!


----------



## luvprada

Munchkin is trying to act cute before he sneaks off to make trouble


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> I agree if it is only a few hundred dollars difference I would rather buy new as well. Unless of course it is a new handbag at about the same price as you would pay at the store. I am thinking of getting another Hermes Halzan handbag and if I could get one on eBay for what they go for at Hermes I would go that route as the sales tax alone would make it worth buying from eBay. You are lucky that you don't have a Saks and can skip the sales tax. I try and buy from BG when I can to save the tax.
> 
> I could never live in Washington because of all the rain but it sure is a beautiful place.
> 
> Love your handbags. This is one of my favorite style bags. They don't work for my life these days but I am always drawn to them.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag Nascar.



Ok so here's a dumb question, can expensive bags like Hermes be insured?


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> There's another trick these scammers pull to try to get a designer bag for nothing. They say the bag is fake, because eBay does not always make you return it , if it is fake! So they get the bag for free! This was a 500.00 sale on a 1200.00 bag! Fortunately I knew how to protect myself and won the case, but in the meantime, PayPal held the funds and my account was negative 500.00 for a week! And every sale I made, went into putting my account out the red , back into the black ,  getting it up to ZERO! What a nightmare that was! I had to pay 15.00 to get the bag authenticated at '*****************.com', which ebay will accept in an authenticity dispute. The buyer KNEW it was authentic and told me to give her a refund without even sending the bag back!! She was trying to steal it from me!! A less experienced seller would have been sadly, ripped off!
> 
> If that is the kinds of buyers ebay is attracting now?? No thanks! I'll take a pass. I shouldn't have to deal with this and I totally blame eBay for making it this way. It used to be the best place to sell..
> I know what you are saying, as I, like you, am too happy natured,  to have to be miserable all the time. NO THANKS! I am done!  I do have a feeling that eBay may be feeling the crunch from their bad choices and policies. Hopefully it will go back to the way it was, and if it does, I will be happy to sell there again, but not until they fix it! They have already lost hundreds of thousands of sellers! You think they don't feel that? Many of their investors got out too, I have been reading.  It will be interesting to see what they do.


I Have had a similar experience on eBay with a Hemes CDC belt that I sold. I jumped through hoops for her. She told me her SA questioned the authenticity of the belt that she had been wearing for weeks at that point. Prior to that she told me it was a Christmas gift for her mom and wanted expediteed shipping etc. Anyway I ended up paying 45.00 to have the belt authenticated for her. I had to hound her to send pictures to Bababebi. Got it done finally and I could tell she wanting to get her money back and keep the belt. She never did leave feedback.


CinthiaZ said:


> Not too bad, but I could only order a couple at a time. Thanks! I will check it out. I was hoping SOMEBODY would perfect that idea, because it is a good one.


I would just buy one to see if you like it. I bought my MIL one and she liked it as well. She always complains about lipstick never lasting. Hers didn't seem to last on her lips as long as mine but it's still better than any other brand she tried. I love that as it fades it doesn't end up in lip lines.


luvprada said:


> We have brown bunnies, raccoons and owls (never see but can hear them at 5 in the morning. We  live on a greenbelt that is very large with a utility road running through it.
> 
> There is 1 bear that comes around early fall and has been caught on video (motioned sensor) at night. Neighbor live at far end of greenbelt where it drops into the woods.
> We have coyotes and DH saw a bobcat the other day. We live in a heavily populated area. The greenbelt goes on for miles.



Sounds like here too. We have a lot of coyotes, owls, hawks, tons of humming birds, some skunks, possums and a bobcat that has been sighted a few times. We live on a hill across from a golf course and then a recreation area. I Love the animals but it does mean I have to be extra careful when I let the dogs out in the backyard. The hawks live directly behind us and I have seen them snatch a rabbit that isn't much smaller than my dogs. The path behind my fence is one of the paths that the coyotes use. So when the dogs go out I am never more than a few feet away. I never leave them alone in the backyard. My cats are indoor only.


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> It's 35.00 but they last a long time. No shipping or sales tax either. BG carries it as well also free shipping with a NM or BG cc and no sales tax unless you are in NY.


I found some on ebay for even less! This one is only 29.00, because the box is damaged! lol! Who cares? 35.00 is a good price though because many others are listed over 50 dollars! Boy, that's a lot for lipstick! loL! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ellis-Faas-...266?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e690ba62


----------



## CinthiaZ

luvprada said:


> Munchkin is trying to act cute before he sneaks off to make trouble


He looks like he is up to something! lol! Cute!


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> I Have had a similar experience on eBay with a Hemes CDC belt that I sold. I jumped through hoops for her. She told me her SA questioned the authenticity of the belt that she had been wearing for weeks at that point. Prior to that she told me it was a Christmas gift for her mom and wanted expediteed shipping etc. Anyway I ended up paying 45.00 to have the belt authenticated for her. I had to hound her to send pictures to Bababebi. Got it done finally and I could tell she wanting to get her money back and keep the belt. She never did leave feedback.
> 
> I would just buy one to see if you like it. I bought my MIL one and she liked it as well. She always complains about lipstick never lasting. Hers didn't seem to last on her lips as long as mine but it's still better than any other brand she tried. I love that as it fades it doesn't end up in lip lines.
> 
> 
> Sounds like here too. We have a lot of coyotes, owls, hawks, tons of humming birds, some skunks, possums and a bobcat that has been sighted a few times. We live on a hill across from a golf course and then a recreation area. I Love the animals but it does mean I have to be extra careful when I let the dogs out in the backyard. The hawks live directly behind us and I have seen them snatch a rabbit that isn't much smaller than my dogs. The path behind my fence is one of the paths that the coyotes use. So when the dogs go out I am never more than a few feet away. I never leave them alone in the backyard. My cats are indoor only.


Wow! 45.00!! Yes, they do charge more to authenticate Hermes.Yes, sounds like she was another one, trying to get it for free. My scammer had already left good feedback. FIRST, she tried to say she didn't receive it! I aked her who signed for it then??? lol!!  It's almost funny how stupid these crooks are. I guess if they were smart, they wouldn't have to be crooks! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

luvprada said:


> Our friendly Llama


Sweet! I always loved llamas! Such magnificent animals!


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh boy! My husband and I belong to the Patriot Guard Riders. It is a motorcycle group that protects veterans families from the WBC morons! They go to soldiers funerals and tell the families how horrible their son is!! GOOD GRIEF!!  So these bikers started the Patriot Guard Riders and we go to the funerals to protect the families from those imbusiles!! If they show up we kick them out!! THEY WILL NOT, disrespect any of our soldiers or their families! I am so proud to be a Patriot Guard Rider! If you ever need help against the WBC, you can go online and contact the PGR ( patriot guard riders) Just do a google search. They are in every state!



Wow, I have never heard of them. I think that's wonderful. Prior to moving to Kansas I had only heard of them the one time when Mathew Shepard was murdered. I remember it because I was back in Boston on vacation and it was what everyone was talking about. It wasn't until moving to Topeka that I got to see it first hand. Pretty much every Sunday when we would go out for breakfast they would be picketing some church in the area. They are the most vile people I have ever seen. It was heartbreaking to see little kids with hateful signs marching back and forth. I can't imagine that I will ever be anywhere near them again but I will pass along the information to anyone who might. People in Topeka just thought they were crazy and never paid any attention to them. I found it so unsettling and was appalled to be in any city that hadn't done anything to rid themselves of them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luvprada said:


> How wonderful of you and your husband!


Oh, it's a huge joint effort. The worst one was when we had to stand outside the church holding flags for 2 hours and it was 20 degrees outside lol!  But you know what? Our fallen soldiers and their families sure sacrificed so much more. We feel it is the least we can do to make sure they rest in PEACE! I hate that Westboro church!! They are the worst!! Many of my biker friends are old Vietnam Vets and they are the ones who started the Patriot Guard Riders. They were not not going to let the WBC disturb those miltary families at such a hard time and loss. WHAT is the matter with those WSB??? I can't even call them people! lol!


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Our friendly Llama


Aww, so adorable.


luvprada said:


> Handsome little one


Yes he really is a gorgeous boy. He has show quality looks but not the personality for it. He is very shy. That's ok I would want to show anyway. 


luvprada said:


> Too funny


Oh I know she is so funny.


luvprada said:


> How wonderful of you and your husband!


+100000000000! You have no idea unless you have seen them in action. They are vile.


luvprada said:


> Munchkin is trying to act cute before he sneaks off to make trouble



Oh he is so adorable. Poms  have such personality. Beau was so demanding and never let you get away with anything. I miss him so much. I do truly believe Misha came to me to help me through everything I went through the past 14 months since I got him. He is my constant companion now.


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Ok so here's a dumb question, can expensive bags like Hermes be insured?



That's not a dumb question at all. Yes they can be added to a homeowner policy in the same way jewelry and art can be insured with a special rider. I haven't insured my bags. I would if I had a more expensive one. Some of those bags cost more than a car. Of course I would not buy a bag that expensive. I do insure many pieces of my jewelry though. That is pricey but I figure if I am going to wear it I want it insured. Otherwise I would worry too much to wear it. I don't see a point in owning anything you are afraid to wear.


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> I found some on ebay for even less! This one is only 29.00, because the box is damaged! lol! Who cares? 35.00 is a good price though because many others are listed over 50 dollars! Boy, that's a lot for lipstick! loL!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ellis-Faas-...266?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e690ba62


I would Google that one. There are apparently different versions for what your needs are. Some last longer than others. BG has a comprehensive list. I can't imagine why anyone would pay more for a lipstick than you could buy it new unless perhaps it's your perfect shade but discontinued. Mostly I wrar MAC makeup. I find it works really well for me and it isn't very expensive especially compared to other brands. Though I do splurge on Chanel lipgloss.


CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! 45.00!! Yes, they do charge more to authenticate Hermes.Yes, sounds like she was another one, trying to get it for free. My scammer had already left good feedback. FIRST, she tried to say she didn't receive it! I aked her who signed for it then??? lol!!  It's almost funny how stupid these crooks are. I guess if they were smart, they wouldn't have to be crooks! lol!



Yeah and I gave her a great deal with the sob story of hoe it was to be such a special gift for her mom.i blocked her after that.


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh, it's a huge joint effort. The worst one was when we had to stand outside the church holding flags for 2 hours and it was 20 degrees outside lol!  But you know what? Our fallen soldiers and their families sure sacrificed so much more. We feel it is the least we can do to make sure they rest in PEACE! I hate that Westboro church!! They are the worst!! Many of my biker friends are old Vietnam Vets and they are the ones who started the Patriot Guard Riders. They were not not going to let the WBC disturb those miltary families at such a hard time and loss. WHAT is the matter with those WSB??? I can't even call them people! lol!


I agree people who spew hate and at the worst possible time for families and friends grieving are evil. I hate them not only for what they do to the families but to the innocent children who happen to be born into their clan. There is a special place in thenHell they preach about  them. Needless to say Kansas is my lease favorite state.


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> I agree people who spew hate and at the worst possible time for families and friends grieving are evil. I hate them not only for what they do to the families but to the innocent children who happen to be born into their clan. There is a special place in thenHell they preach about  them. Needless to say Kansas is my lease favorite state.


lol! 


Mine too! Has a bad karma there for some odd reason! Just ask Dorothy and Toto! lol!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Today the boys got a bath. Sammie wanted to help when she wasn't guarding the house from the bunnies.


 


megt10 said:


> I am on my iPad and can only upload 1 picture at a time. Nick was not happy.


 


megt10 said:


> Sammie seriously has more personality than most people.


 


megt10 said:


> On patrol.


So cute and CLEAN, Meg!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Our friendly Llama


So cute, Luv...but the teeth???
There's an Alpaca that marches in our 4th July parade. He's got those same teeth and hoofed feet, with 2 big toes, that reminds me of the Devil. Quite intimidating!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Munchkin is trying to act cute before he sneaks off to make trouble


Looks like a troublemaker! LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> That's not a dumb question at all. Yes they can be added to a homeowner policy in the same way jewelry and art can be insured with a special rider. I haven't insured my bags. I would if I had a more expensive one. Some of those bags cost more than a car. Of course I would not buy a bag that expensive. I do insure many pieces of my jewelry though. That is pricey but I figure if I am going to wear it I want it insured. Otherwise I would worry too much to wear it. I don't see a point in owning anything you are afraid to wear.


That's why I'm not buying very expensive jewelry anymore...the insurance is killing me. I don't even insure anything less then 10K because the insurance has skyrocketed so much!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I would Google that one. There are apparently different versions for what your needs are. Some last longer than others. BG has a comprehensive list. I can't imagine why anyone would pay more for a lipstick than you could buy it new unless perhaps it's your perfect shade but discontinued. Mostly I wrar MAC makeup. I find it works really well for me and it isn't very expensive especially compared to other brands. Though I do splurge on Chanel lipgloss.


Have you thought of lip tattooing? I had it done and it's totally worth it. Helps to minimize lipstick feathering, too. Very painful...you'll need a dental block but it works!


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh, it's a huge joint effort. The worst one was when we had to stand outside the church holding flags for 2 hours and it was 20 degrees outside lol!  But you know what? Our fallen soldiers and their families sure sacrificed so much more. We feel it is the least we can do to make sure they rest in PEACE! I hate that Westboro church!! They are the worst!! Many of my biker friends are old Vietnam Vets and they are the ones who started the Patriot Guard Riders. They were not not going to let the WBC disturb those miltary families at such a hard time and loss. WHAT is the matter with those WSB??? I can't even call them people! lol!


What a great group! Good for you!
I thought when Fred Phelps died that horrid group would calm down. You never know what makes some people tick???


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> So cute and CLEAN, Meg!


I know. They get groomed in another 10 days but I just couldn't wait anymore. Misha had such a crusty little face. I try not to bathe Nick and let the groomer do it because giving him a bath just aggravates my allergies. 


skyqueen said:


> That's why I'm not buying very expensive jewelry anymore...the insurance is killing me. I don't even insure anything less then 10K because the insurance has skyrocketed so much!


I don't insure my less expensive pieces either. I use to insure all of it but it was more expensive than my yearly house insurance. So I have had to pick and choose. My engagement ring, my Rolex, YG Chopard are insured I needed to add my Cartier and custom WG Chopard a few rings, a few diamond bracelets, my diamond flower necklace and any of the more expensive designer pieces like the Dior earrings.


skyqueen said:


> Have you thought of lip tattooing? I had it done and it's totally worth it. Helps to minimize lipstick feathering, too. Very painful...you'll need a dental block but it works!



Oh um no never thought of that and yeah that sounds super painful. Just getting a little lip plumping done twice a year is about as much pain as I think I could take there. With the lipstick, I don't get any feathering. Maybe if I ever get a little nip and tuck I could have it done at the same time


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> What a great group! Good for you!
> I thought when Fred Phelps died that horrid group would calm down. You never know what makes some people tick???



Shirley Phelps is just as sick as he was and more dangerous because she can be very articulate. I heard her on the radio several years ago now and the interviewer couldn't believe how awful she was. At one point, they had to cut away because he got so pissed. I was driving and swearing up a storm. My DH just looked at me and couldn't believe my potty mouth. Having lived there and seen it firsthand on a weekly basis there really is no way to describe it.


----------



## Florasun

CinthiaZ said:


> Meg, I have to tell you that whole state is not rainy like that. In fact what many people don't know about Washington state is there is a huge DESERT, right in the middle of it, called the Mid Columbian Basin. It is very warm and dry there and the weather is much like Arizona. Surprising, huh?? I was surprised to find this out when I was living there. The rainy part of the state you hear so much about is only on the coast on the other side of the Cascade Mountains. Over 2/3 of the state is not rainy at all.. It is only in Seattle area on the coast. I couldn't live there either!
> 
> Our country has so many misconceptions and stereo typing. Just like many think Utah is pretty much the same as Salt Lake City. Flat and ugly! lol! But honestly, you go south in Utah toward Moab, and from there down, it is the most beautiful state! I had no idea! Much of it looks like the Grand Canyon.
> 
> My husbands career requires we travel a lot and I have been fortunate to have lived in so many beautiful states. Washington is GORGEOUS! Don't let Seattle turn you off! lol! It's really only a small part of it. Here s a pic of where I was living up near the Canadian border. I was in the mountains so there was too much snow, but the summers were dry and beautiful. The fist pic I found is up where we lived in WA State and the second in from Southern Utah. Who knew?? I was shocked at how beautiful hey were. coming from Tennessee! lol! Where we have the Smokies!
> 
> Here is where we got married on a pontoon right in front of the waterfall! Is called PeeWee Falls. See the blue skies?? This is on the west side of WA State.
> 
> The second pic is in Moab Utah. A bit different from Salt Lake, huh...It was breath taking there! We have such a beautiful country!
> ( except for Kansas! lol! )



Lovely photos, Cynthia! You have been to some interesting places. I have lived in several parts of the country, and learned that you have to find the unique beauty in each place. Sometimes it's more obvious, sometimes it creeps up on you. Now that I am thinking about it I kind of miss each place.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Shirley Phelps is just as sick as he was and more dangerous because she can be very articulate. I heard her on the radio several years ago now and the interviewer couldn't believe how awful she was. At one point, they had to cut away because he got so pissed. I was driving and swearing up a storm. My DH just looked at me and couldn't believe my potty mouth. Having lived there and seen it firsthand on a weekly basis there really is no way to describe it.



There is a saying ( or something) I read once that said 'beware of the articulate idiot.'


----------



## bisbee

Florasun said:


> There is a saying ( or something) I read once that said 'beware of the articulate idiot.'


 
Absolutely!  My father used to use that quote...they are the most dangerous of all!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Oh um no never thought of that and yeah that sounds super painful. Just getting a little lip plumping done twice a year is about as much pain as I think I could take there. With the lipstick, I don't get any feathering. Maybe if I ever get a little nip and tuck I could have it done at the same time


You are young...give it time! LOL! 
I didn't like or have time for a lip pencil so I did the tattooing. With a dental block it doesn't hurt at all. 



Florasun said:


> There is a saying ( or something) I read once that said 'beware of the articulate idiot.'


Yup!


----------



## Izzy48

luvprada said:


> Our friendly Llama



I think your llama is awesome!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> Have you thought of lip tattooing? I had it done and it's totally worth it. Helps to minimize lipstick feathering, too. Very painful...you'll need a dental block but it works!


I had thought of getting permanent eye liner tattooed, but was concerned how it would look when  I am old. Oh wait! I am old! lol! But I mean like 80. I'd probably look pretty scary! lol! Never thought of my lips! Hmmm


----------



## Izzy48

A real cutie! Sorry guys but this did not attach correctly. Is anyone else having that same problem with their iPad?


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Aww, so adorable.
> 
> Yes he really is a gorgeous boy. He has show quality looks but not the personality for it. He is very shy. That's ok I would want to show anyway.
> 
> Oh I know she is so funny.
> 
> +100000000000! You have no idea unless you have seen them in action. They are vile.
> 
> 
> Oh he is so adorable. Poms  have such personality. Beau was so demanding and never let you get away with anything. I miss him so much. I do truly believe Misha came to me to help me through everything I went through the past 14 months since I got him. He is my constant companion now.


They don't usually show up when the Patriot Guard Riders are there! If you are ever concerned they will be bothering someone, just google the Patriot Guard Riders, in your state. We are in all 50 states nationwide! Tell them your concerns via email and they will be there! Especially if it is for a fallen soldiers funeral. Many families request our pretense not only for the protection, but because we put on such a beautiful parade with at least 100 motorcycles escorting the procession. We have flag flying in the breeze. It really is quite awesome and it makes us feel good to honor our soldiers this way. 

You can see what we do right here. It's pretty awesome.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWNVLh4fs4


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> I had thought of getting permanent eye liner tattooed, but was concerned how it would look when  I am old. Oh wait! I am old! lol! But I mean like 80. I'd probably look pretty scary! lol! Never thought of my lips! Hmmm


I have dear twin GFs of over 40 years, they have had EVERYTHING done, including boobs, at the age of 58. Both had the permanent eyeliner done (as well as lips), all I can say is just awful...too heavy! They had an eye job, afterward, so it now looks worse. That turned me off. On a happier note...the boobs came out great!



CinthiaZ said:


> They don't usually show up when the Patriot Guard Riders are there! If you are ever concerned they will be bothering someone, just google the Patriot Guard Riders, in your state. We are in all 50 states nationwide! Tell them your concerns via email and they will be there! Especially if it is for a fallen soldiers funeral. Many families request our pretense not only for the protection, but because we put on such a beautiful parade with at least 100 motorcycles escorting the procession. We have flag flying in the breeze. It really is quite awesome and it makes us feel good to honor our soldiers this way.
> 
> You can see what we do right here. It's pretty awesome.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWNVLh4fs4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Awesome...thanks for sharing!


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> They don't usually show up when the Patriot Guard Riders are there! If you are ever concerned they will be bothering someone, just google the Patriot Guard Riders, in your state. We are in all 50 states nationwide! Tell them your concerns via email and they will be there! Especially if it is for a fallen soldiers funeral. Many families request our pretense not only for the protection, but because we put on such a beautiful parade with at least 100 motorcycles escorting the procession. We have flag flying in the breeze. It really is quite awesome and it makes us feel good to honor our soldiers this way.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what we do right here. It's pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWNVLh4fs4




Oh, Cinthia, this video just brought tears to my eyes! I had never heard of the PGR, but they are awesome. What an impressive showing you make, especially at a fallen soldier's funeral. You and the other Patriot Guard Riders are doing a real service to this country.

So proud to know you.


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> That's not a dumb question at all. Yes they can be added to a homeowner policy in the same way jewelry and art can be insured with a special rider. I haven't insured my bags. I would if I had a more expensive one. Some of those bags cost more than a car. Of course I would not buy a bag that expensive. I do insure many pieces of my jewelry though. That is pricey but I figure if I am going to wear it I want it insured. Otherwise I would worry too much to wear it. I don't see a point in owning anything you are afraid to wear.



Not afraid to wear was just wondering


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> I  On a happier note...the boobs came out great!
> 
> [QUOTE=
> 
> This cracked me up!


----------



## hockeymama

CinthiaZ said:


> It's Revlons 'ULTRA HD" lipstick. Best I ever tried! Tastes fabulous just like fruit depending what color you get and it just glides on. Real light and smooth. Even my girlfriends who never wore lipstick, are wearing it now! lol! Everybody loves it! I even had one gal call from the store to tell her what kind so she could pick one up. Only runs around $7.00 and is just as good as any luxury brand, if not better! IMO.




So, I was in CVS and thought of your post . . . And bought it.  You're right - it glides on smoothly, not gloppy, and tastes good. I might actually remember to put it on.

Funny aside about lipstick:  my mom, who wore and wears very little makeup and never cared about fashion, always used to tell me to put on lipstick.  I took it as code for "do something to make yourself attractive to men."  Naturally, I married a man who prefers that I don't wear lipstick - he refuses to kiss me if I have it on. Funny how things work out &#128521;


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene, thanks for posting your black clutch. My version arrived today and I want you to see it. Perfect size for those of us who have to have a few things in a bag. The chain and tassel look super as well. Happy to wear a product from Denmark!
	

		
			
		

		
	






In addition and most importantly, my little Izzy's path report came back with clean margins so that means all of this cancer is probably gone. Since some dogs are mast cell formers and she is so young we will have to be watchful but I am thrilled!


----------



## jmcadon

CinthiaZ said:


> I had thought of getting permanent eye liner tattooed, but was concerned how it would look when  I am old. Oh wait! I am old! lol! But I mean like 80. I'd probably look pretty scary! lol! Never thought of my lips! Hmmm


It doesn't last that long.  I have a friend who has had hers done a few times.  I would say only 2 or 3 years.


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> I have dear twin GFs of over 40 years, they have had EVERYTHING done, including boobs, at the age of 58. Both had the permanent eyeliner done (as well as lips), all I can say is just awful...too heavy! They had an eye job, afterward, so it now looks worse. That turned me off. On a happier note...the boobs came out great!
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't usually show up when the Patriot Guard Riders are there! If you are ever concerned they will be bothering someone, just google the Patriot Guard Riders, in your state. We are in all 50 states nationwide! Tell them your concerns via email and they will be there! Especially if it is for a fallen soldiers funeral. Many families request our pretense not only for the protection, but because we put on such a beautiful parade with at least 100 motorcycles escorting the procession. We have flag flying in the breeze. It really is quite awesome and it makes us feel good to honor our soldiers this way.
> 
> You can see what we do right here. It's pretty awesome.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWNVLh4fs4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Awesome...thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I won't be getting it done. It's too permanent and I know it has to look awful as you age more. I don't like the idea of not being able to get it off! lol! Glad you like the video!
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Cinthia, this video just brought tears to my eyes! I had never heard of the PGR, but they are awesome. What an impressive showing you make, especially at a fallen soldier's funeral. You and the other Patriot Guard Riders are doing a real service to this country.
> 
> So proud to know you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Elaine! That is so nice to hear. More often than not, us bikers have a bad reputation! lol! As you can see, we are all a big bunch of  soft mush! lol! I am very proud to be a Patriot Guard Rider.
Click to expand...


----------



## luvprada

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, thanks for posting your black clutch. My version arrived today and I want you to see it. Perfect size for those of us who have to have a few things in a bag. The chain and tassel look super as well. Happy to wear a product from Denmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930651
> View attachment 2930652
> 
> 
> 
> In addition and most importantly, my little Izzy's path report came back with clean margins so that means all of this cancer is probably gone. Since some dogs are mast cell formers and she is so young we will have to be watchful but I am thrilled!



Wonderful news!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, thanks for posting your black clutch. My version arrived today and I want you to see it. Perfect size for those of us who have to have a few things in a bag. The chain and tassel look super as well. Happy to wear a product from Denmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930651
> View attachment 2930652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition and most importantly, my little Izzy's path report came back with clean margins so that means all of this cancer is probably gone. Since some dogs are mast cell formers and she is so young we will have to be watchful but I am thrilled!




Just love your new bag, Izzy! Very chic!
So happy about little Izzy...great news!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmcadon said:


> It doesn't last that long.  I have a friend who has had hers done a few times.  I would say only 2 or 3 years.



Yes, I know one gal that has to keep getting it touched every year. Too permanent. I won't be doing it. I jave been 'thinking' about it for about 15 years!! lol! 



hockeymama said:


> So, I was in CVS and thought of your post . . . And bought it.  You're right - it glides on smoothly, not gloppy, and tastes good. I might actually remember to put it on.
> 
> Funny aside about lipstick:  my mom, who wore and wears very little makeup and never cared about fashion, always used to tell me to put on lipstick.  I took it as code for "do something to make yourself attractive to men."  Naturally, I married a man who prefers that I don't wear lipstick - he refuses to kiss me if I have it on. Funny how things work out &#128521;


  I'm glad you like it! Isn't it great?? I just love it and it tastes so good, you look forward to refreshing it.


----------



## skyqueen

jmcadon said:


> It doesn't last that long.  I have a friend who has had hers done a few times.  I would say only 2 or 3 years.




Really? I had my lips done 8 years ago and it's still there. It does fade a bit but you can still see it. I wonder if your friend uses a light color?


----------



## 19flowers

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, thanks for posting your black clutch. My version arrived today and I want you to see it. Perfect size for those of us who have to have a few things in a bag. The chain and tassel look super as well. Happy to wear a product from Denmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930651
> View attachment 2930652
> 
> 
> 
> *In addition and most importantly, my little Izzy's path report came back with clean margins so that means all of this cancer is probably gone. Since some dogs are mast cell formers and she is so young we will have to be watchful but I am thrilled!*





this is great news - so happy all is O.K.!!


----------



## skyqueen

So...I returned the "pink" Coach bag I bought. Very cute bag, perfect size for what I wanted it for but the color was orchid not pink! The hunt continued! By accident I saw a tPF member modeling a bag I had absolutely loved last year. I even made several comments on the thread about this brand.
I don't know why I never bought this cute bag...I think I got the Celine mini instead. Ugh!
It's a mini bag but perfect for my casual out-to-dinners on the Cape. 
Just hope I don't look like a giant with a Barbie bag! I'll see...it's coming tomorrow!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, thanks for posting your black clutch. My version arrived today and I want you to see it. Perfect size for those of us who have to have a few things in a bag. The chain and tassel look super as well. Happy to wear a product from Denmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930651
> View attachment 2930652
> 
> 
> 
> In addition and most importantly, *my little Izzy's path report came back with clean margins so that means all of this cancer is probably gone*. Since some dogs are mast cell formers and she is so young we will have to be watchful but I am thrilled!


Love the bag, and what fabulous news about "little" Izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...I returned the "pink" Coach bag I bought. Very cute bag, perfect size for what I wanted it for *but the color was orchid not pink*! The hunt continued! By accident I saw a tPF member modeling a bag I had absolutely loved last year. I even made several comments on the thread about this brand.
> I don't know why I never bought this cute bag...I think I got the Celine mini instead. Ugh!
> It's a mini bag but perfect for my casual out-to-dinners on the Cape.
> Just hope I don't look like a giant with a Barbie bag! I'll see...it's coming tomorrow!!!



Oh, what a shame. Pink is very difficult to photograph, I think. I had my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed until my "Mulberry Pink" Willow arrived... but fortunately it was the true hot pink that I wanted. In fact, it looked better IRL than it did on the web site!

I do hope your new bag (you don't say what brand?) is just what you want. We'll expect a photo with your new iPhone+, now that you're becoming such an expert shutterbug!

ETA: What I've always wanted is one of those old-time Nantucket Basket bags with the scrimshaw panel on top. Not the reproduction... the real thing. I'm sure a lot of your older neighbors have a few in their bedroom closets; do they ever carry them, or are they totally out of style?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Really? I had my lips done 8 years ago and it's still there. It does fade a bit but you can still see it. I wonder if your friend uses a light color?


Does it travel into the creases? Or haven't you got any? (I'm older than you are...)


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, thanks for posting your black clutch. My version arrived today and I want you to see it. Perfect size for those of us who have to have a few things in a bag. The chain and tassel look super as well. Happy to wear a product from Denmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930651
> View attachment 2930652
> 
> 
> 
> In addition and most importantly, my little Izzy's path report came back with clean margins so that means all of this cancer is probably gone. Since some dogs are mast cell formers and she is so young we will have to be watchful but I am thrilled!



First, I'm so happy to hear about little Izzy!!!  The bag is great Izzy, I hope you'll love it - would love to see a few modeling pics ...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...I returned the "pink" Coach bag I bought. Very cute bag, perfect size for what I wanted it for but the color was orchid not pink! The hunt continued! By accident I saw a tPF member modeling a bag I had absolutely loved last year. I even made several comments on the thread about this brand.
> I don't know why I never bought this cute bag...I think I got the Celine mini instead. Ugh!
> It's a mini bag but perfect for my casual out-to-dinners on the Cape.
> Just hope I don't look like a giant with a Barbie bag! I'll see...it's coming tomorrow!!!



Oh, so sorry - what bag did you order then?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Does it travel into the creases? Or haven't you got any? (I'm older than you are...)


Feathering? Oh, I've got them and it does help...kinda plugs the little lines.


----------



## jmcadon

skyqueen said:


> Really? I had my lips done 8 years ago and it's still there. It does fade a bit but you can still see it. I wonder if your friend uses a light color?


I was talking about eyeliner, not lips


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, what a shame. Pink is very difficult to photograph, I think. I had my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed until my "Mulberry Pink" Willow arrived... but fortunately it was the true hot pink that I wanted. In fact, it looked better IRL than it did on the web site!
> 
> I do hope your new bag (you don't say what brand?) is just what you want. We'll expect a photo with your new iPhone+, now that you're becoming such an expert shutterbug!
> 
> ETA: What I've always wanted is one of those old-time Nantucket Basket bags with the scrimshaw panel on top. Not the reproduction... the real thing. I'm sure a lot of your older neighbors have a few in their bedroom closets; do they ever carry them, or are they totally out of style?


Here you go, Elaine...lovely shop on Nantucket. I know one of the buyers. Custom new bags waitlist 18-24 months. These are the vintage!


http://www.sylviaantiques.com/fourwindscraftguildnantucketpursesvintage.html


----------



## skyqueen

jmcadon said:


> I was talking about eyeliner, not lips


Oh sorry, dear...don't know about the eyeliner but I wish it would fade FAST on my twin GFs. Too heavy, too black...looks like those big-eyed dolls!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, what a shame. Pink is very difficult to photograph, I think. I had my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed until my "Mulberry Pink" Willow arrived... but fortunately it was the true hot pink that I wanted. In fact, it looked better IRL than it did on the web site!
> 
> I do hope your new bag (you don't say what brand?) is just what you want. We'll expect a photo with your new iPhone+, now that you're becoming such an expert shutterbug!
> 
> ETA: What I've always wanted is one of those old-time Nantucket Basket bags with the scrimshaw panel on top. Not the reproduction... the real thing. I'm sure a lot of your older neighbors have a few in their bedroom closets; do they ever carry them, or are they totally out of style?


 


Cilifene said:


> Oh, so sorry - what bag did you order then?


A cute little Phillip Lim Pashli in bright fuchsia! I always loved this bag but forgot about it??? Fingers crossed!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Feathering? Oh, I've got them and it does help...kinda plugs the little lines.


Hmmm... I may ask my rheumatologist if I'm allowed to do this. I'm really tired of lipliner. 

But when your lipstick comes off during the day (at least, mine always does!), then does it look funny?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Here you go, Elaine...lovely shop on Nantucket. I know one of the buyers. Custom new bags waitlist 18-24 months. These are the vintage!
> 
> 
> http://www.sylviaantiques.com/fourwindscraftguildnantucketpursesvintage.html


Wow, SQ... these are incredible!

I'm stuck in bed with laryngitis AND bronchitis at the moment (ugh!) so I don't have either a voice or breath to call them, but once I'm back to normal I'll be in touch with the shop and discuss either a new one or a vintage one. Aren't the vintage ones *amazing*?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> A cute little Phillip Lim Pashli in bright fuchsia! I always loved this bag but forgot about it??? Fingers crossed!


Wowza! That is just too darned cute for words! Do you know the dimensions? 

Here's the real issue: will it fit your iPhone Plus? (Now that I own one, I'm asking that question about all my bags, LOL!)


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Hmmm... I may ask my rheumatologist if I'm allowed to do this. I'm really tired of lipliner.
> 
> 
> 
> But when your lipstick comes off during the day (at least, mine always does!), then does it look funny?




Elaine...I was so tired of lip liner I could scream! Bad eyesight and a shaky hand makes NOT for a good application!!! I had my lips lined first then a slightly lighter shade of the same color (mauve) that filled in the lip. You never see a strong lip line. Hope this makes sense..... [emoji168]


----------



## ElainePG

You know what's a really sweet little bag?

*This* is a really sweet little bag. And the color is perfect for spring. Just like an Easter egg!
http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/kensington/small-kensington-camomile-small-classic-grain


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Wowza! That is just too darned cute for words! Do you know the dimensions?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the real issue: will it fit your iPhone Plus? (Now that I own one, I'm asking that question about all my bags, LOL!)




It's small...9" X 7". But the sides flair out so it's a bit bigger. The iPhone will fit! The mini is "in" right now and I won't carry a lot going out to dinner. I have a small Prada wallet I plan on using.....
I probably won't use this bag that much...just in the summer, going out at night.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> You know what's a really sweet little bag?
> 
> 
> 
> *This* is a really sweet little bag. And the color is perfect for spring. Just like an Easter egg!
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/kensington/small-kensington-camomile-small-classic-grain




Izzy has the larger Kensington...love it! I think in red.
I almost got the Mulberry Pink Lily...adorable but too damn small! That would have definitely looked like a Barbie bag on me. Rats!!!

Coming down with a cold......


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> It's small...9" X 7". But the sides flair out so it's a bit bigger. The iPhone will fit! The mini is "in" right now and I won't carry a lot going out to dinner. *I have a small Prada wallet I plan on using.....*
> I probably won't use this bag that much...just in the summer, going out at night.



I have a small Prada wallet I use for my smaller bags, too! It's the M0176 Tessuto Nylon Trifold Wallet. I got it at NM a few years ago, and it still looks brand new. 

The perfect size, and all my credit cards fit, so I don't have to give up anything. Right now I'm using it in my Bal Town bag, but it's also fine for my mini bags.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Elaine...I was so tired of lip liner I could scream! Bad eyesight and a shaky hand makes NOT for a good application!!! I had my lips lined first then a slightly lighter shade of the same color (mauve) that filled in the lip. You never see a strong lip line. Hope this makes sense..... [emoji168]



It totally makes sense! Who did it? A dermatologist? A tattoo artist?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I have a small Prada wallet I use for my smaller bags, too! It's the M0176 Tessuto Nylon Trifold Wallet. I got it at NM a few years ago, and it still looks brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect size, and all my credit cards fit, so I don't have to give up anything. Right now I'm using it in my Bal Town bag, but it's also fine for my mini bags.




I have the saffiano one...wears like iron!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It totally makes sense! Who did it? A dermatologist? A tattoo artist?




My Plastic Surgeon's assistant/nurse who is also an anesthetist.


----------



## skyqueen

Happy St Paddy's Day, everyone ( even if you're not Irish)! [emoji256]


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> You know what's a really sweet little bag?
> 
> *This* is a really sweet little bag. And the color is perfect for spring. Just like an Easter egg!
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/kensington/small-kensington-camomile-small-classic-grain




I have the larger version of this and you would love it Elaine. Light weight but absolutely put together beautifully. Carries more than I need so I could have done the smaller one.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> A cute little Phillip Lim Pashli in bright fuchsia! I always loved this bag but forgot about it??? Fingers crossed!


Cute love the color


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy St Paddy's Day, everyone ( even if you're not Irish)! [emoji256]


Top o' the mornin' to ye! 

And in the spirit of the day... what better than a Kelly?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have the saffiano one...wears like iron!



I have a larger saffiano Prada, which I adore, but it's a bit heavy. It's a gorgeous shade of blue, though, so I don't mind schlepping it because it makes me happy to see the color inside my handbag!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have the larger version of this and you would love it Elaine. Light weight but absolutely put together beautifully. Carries more than I need so I could have done the smaller one.



I'll probably check it out when I'm at the SF boutique this fall. Maybe the pale yellow will be on sale by then!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I have a larger saffiano Prada, which I adore, but it's a bit heavy. It's a gorgeous shade of blue, though, so I don't mind schlepping it because it makes me happy to see the color inside my handbag!




LOL! That's the one I have...it's small, right? Also have the matching checkbook cover.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! That's the one I have...*it's small, right?* Also have the matching checkbook cover.


Oh, how funny, *skyqueen*! I guess it's all in how you look at things (or how tall you are).
No... the blue saffiano is my *LARGE* one. *THIS* one is my small one... it's eensyy-weensy; about 4" x 3.75"!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, how funny, *skyqueen*! I guess it's all in how you look at things (or how tall you are).
> 
> No... the blue saffiano is my *LARGE* one. *THIS* one is my small one... it's eensyy-weensy; about 4" x 3.75"!




Yup...this is the one I own. Same HW. 
I'm on my iPhone, hard to judge size! LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

We've discussed manners (and the lack thereof) on this thread several times. *Lady Sarah* posted this video on her fabulous blog the other day, and I just got around to watching it.

Want to have some fun?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0rPT2TG7So


----------



## Izzy48

No my Kensington is the panel black and blue.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Happy St. Patrick's day to the best generation ever!! Here's to US!!! :greengrin:
Kiss Me! I'm Irish!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> No my Kensington is the panel black and blue.


They featured your bag on the "Forum Roundup" feature of Purse Blog one week!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> There is a saying ( or something) I read once that said 'beware of the articulate idiot.'


I've been meaning to ask you...have you worn your gorgeous Birkin?


----------



## Trudysmom

My Crimson Florentine Satchel arrived yesterday.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> My Crimson Florentine Satchel arrived yesterday.


Love this! What a terrific Western look. I know you wrote "crimson" but is the leather more like a cordovan color?


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Love this! What a terrific Western look. I know you wrote "crimson" but is the leather more like a cordovan color?


I never thought of this as western, but guess it is a bit. It is called Crimson, but yes, it is more burgundy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> We've discussed manners (and the lack thereof) on this thread several times. *Lady Sarah* posted this video on her fabulous blog the other day, and I just got around to watching it.
> 
> Want to have some fun?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0rPT2TG7So


Gosh! Do they even have classes like that anymore? I always thought it was up to the parents to teach manners and etiquette. I am grateful to my Mom for teaching me so many things that I tried to reject for a long period of time, as I was always a bit of a Tom Boy. But now I find they come in quite handy, especially for special occasions, like weddings, funerals, holidays, all of it. There are so many times what she taught me, comes in handy. 

I just couldn't get over this one gal I know that was 37 years old and the poor dear didn't even know how to set a table. I had to argue with her which shaker the pepper goes into! lol! I was absolutely flabergasted I was even having to discuss it.  It is a shame her Mother didn't teach her any of this. But nowadays, too many children grow up in homes where Mom is working or isn't even around. Many children are raised by their Fathers. While my childhood was not even close to perfect, at least I had both of my parents and some kind of stability, which really does make a difference. I am grateful for that.


----------



## ElainePG

Triple points starts at Nordstrom today! I already had a ton of items in my Wish List (just cosmetics that I was running out of) but I was "captured" by this blouse. They had it in Petite sizes, which many brands don't carry any more, and it wasn't expensive.

This is either going to be really cute, or just awful. I thought it might look nice with either my "hot pink" Mulberry Willow bag or my Flame Red MJ Mini 54 satchel bag. We shall see!

I certainly wouldn't wear it the way this model is shown... for one thing, I'm not 6 feet tall. And I have curves. I was planning to wear it as an open shirt, over (what else?) a black tee and black pants.

At least if it's a disaster, Nordstrom is great about returns...


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> Gosh! Do they even have classes like that anymore? I always thought it was up to the parents to teach manners and etiquette. I am grateful to my Mom for teaching me so many things that I tried to reject for a long period of time, as I was always a bit of a Tom Boy. But now I find they come in quite handy, especially for special occasions, like weddings, funerals, holidays, all of it. There are so many times what she taught me, comes in handy.
> 
> I just couldn't get over this one gal I know that was 37 years old and the poor dear didn't even know how to set a table. I had to argue with her which shaker the pepper goes into! lol! I was absolutely flabergasted I was even having to discuss it.  It is a shame her Mother didn't teach her any of this. But nowadays, too many children grow up in homes where Mom is working or isn't even around. Many children are raised by their Fathers. While my childhood was not even close to perfect, at least I had both of my parents and some kind of stability, which really does make a difference. I am grateful for that.



I actually liked some of the video, *cinthia*! Like "BMW" for bread, main, wine. And the right way to leave a room, without showing your tush to the rest of the room.

I'm old enough that I remember balancing a book on my head to learn correct posture. But it wasn't in a class... my Mom had me do it. And she made it fun! When I talk to her today, I'll ask her if she remembers.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> Love this! What a terrific Western look. I know you wrote "crimson" but is the leather more like a cordovan color?





Trudysmom said:


> I never thought of this as western, but guess it is a bit. It is called Crimson, but yes, it is more burgundy.


 What does give it a bit of a western look is the whip stitching, which I believed derived from Mexico originally, but in this case I would say it just has what Europeans would call an American look, which is always the best look if you ask me! lol! Not that I an bias or anything. lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> I actually liked some of the video, *cinthia*! Like "BMW" for bread, main, wine. And the right way to leave a room, without showing your tush to the rest of the room.
> 
> I'm old enough that I remember balancing a book on my head to learn correct posture. But it wasn't in a class... my Mom had me do it. And she made it fun! When I talk to her today, I'll ask her if she remembers.


Yes, that is exactly what I am saying. I learned it all from my Mom too. Thanks for posting that. You reminded me to call my Mom today! lol! I am fortunate she is still here, but I fear losing her soon because she is 80 years old. Coming from a family of 6 siblings, she did a pretty good job, even though we are all crazy! lol!

I would totally flunk the getting out of the car part! lol! Although keeping yur knees together with a skirt on is pretty much common sense I would hope! lol!


----------



## Trudysmom

CinthiaZ said:


> What does give it a bit of a western look is the whip stitching, which I believed derived from Mexico originally, but in this case I would say it just has what Europeans would call an American look, which is always the best look if you ask me! lol! Not that I an bias or anything. lol!
> 
> I would totally flunk the getting out of the car part! lol! Although keeping yur knees together with a skirt on is pretty much common sense I would hope! lol!


Yes, a lot of Dooney satchels have an equestrian look, gorgeous leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, a lot of Dooney satchels have an equestrian look, gorgeous leather.


Equestrian?? What is that now??


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> My Crimson Florentine Satchel arrived yesterday.


Another winner, Trudy!


----------



## Trudysmom

CinthiaZ said:


> Equestrian?? What is that now??


Buckles, straps, leather that have that look. Substantial leather.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, thanks for posting your black clutch. My version arrived today and I want you to see it. Perfect size for those of us who have to have a few things in a bag. The chain and tassel look super as well. Happy to wear a product from Denmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930651
> View attachment 2930652
> 
> 
> 
> In addition and most importantly, my little Izzy's path report came back with clean margins so that means all of this cancer is probably gone. Since some dogs are mast cell formers and she is so young we will have to be watchful but I am thrilled!



Beautiful Izzy! So I am so happy for you about little Izzy.


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> Equestrian?? What is that now??


Horsey look. I'm posting my Gucci stuff...which is big into the "equestrian" look.
Notice the horse bits on the bag, shoes and boots. As Trudy mentioned, about her fabulous bag, whip stitching is very equestrian, too.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Buckles, straps, leather that have that look. Substantial leather.


Yes...buckles and straps, too! Just love this color.......................


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have dear twin GFs of over 40 years, they have had EVERYTHING done, including boobs, at the age of 58. Both had the permanent eyeliner done (as well as lips), all I can say is just awful...too heavy! They had an eye job, afterward, so it now looks worse. That turned me off. On a happier note...the boobs came out great!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I won't be getting it done. It's too permanent and I know it has to look awful as you age more. I don't like the idea of not being able to get it off! lol! Glad you like the video!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Elaine! That is so nice to hear. More often than not, us bikers have a bad reputation! lol! As you can see, we are all a big bunch of  soft mush! lol! *I am very proud to be a Patriot Guard Rider.*
> 
> 
> 
> You should be. What an awesome thing to do.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cute little Phillip Lim Pashli in bright fuchsia! I always loved this bag but forgot about it??? Fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always loved the look of this bag. I can't wait to hear your reviews.
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, SQ... these are incredible!
> 
> I'm stuck in bed with laryngitis AND bronchitis at the moment (ugh!) so I don't have either a voice or breath to call them, but once I'm back to normal I'll be in touch with the shop and discuss either a new one or a vintage one. Aren't the vintage ones *amazing*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no. I am so sorry Elaine. I hope that you feel better quickly. It seems like a lot of people are sick right now. I spent most of Monday at 2 different Kaisers and both were packed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Horsey look. I'm posting my Gucci stuff...which is big into the "equestrian" look.
> Notice the horse bits on the bag, shoes and boots. As Trudy mentioned, about her fabulous bag, whip stitching is very equestrian, too.


Yes, more equestrian style. Beautiful things you have displayed!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You know what's a really sweet little bag?
> 
> *This* is a really sweet little bag. And the color is perfect for spring. Just like an Easter egg!
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/kensington/small-kensington-camomile-small-classic-grain


I have thought about trying this one out too. So pretty.


ElainePG said:


> I have a larger saffiano Prada, which I adore, but it's a bit heavy. It's a gorgeous shade of blue, though, so I don't mind schlepping it because it makes me happy to see the color inside my handbag!


Pretty wallet.


Trudysmom said:


> My Crimson Florentine Satchel arrived yesterday.



Wow, this is beautiful. It looks so well made too. Love it.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, more equestrian style. Beautiful things you have displayed!




Thanks, dear. Oldies but goodies! [emoji237]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Horsey look. I'm posting my Gucci stuff...which is big into the "equestrian" look.
> Notice the horse bits on the bag, shoes and boots. As Trudy mentioned, about her fabulous bag, whip stitching is very equestrian, too.


Those loafers with the horse bits are *such* a classic look, skyqueen!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh no. I am so sorry Elaine. I hope that you feel better quickly. *It seems like a lot of people are sick right now.* I spent most of Monday at 2 different Kaisers and both were packed.



Thank you, *meg*. It's a nasty one. Lots of folks up here on the Peninsula have been dragging around with it. I guess it's also in the southern part of the state too, if Kaiser was packed.

I'm positive I caught it last Wednesday, when I was having a procedure done at the hospital. Hospitals have germs the size of sea lions!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*. It's a nasty one. Lots of folks up here on the Peninsula have been dragging around with it. I guess it's also in the southern part of the state too, if Kaiser was packed.
> 
> I'm positive I caught it last Wednesday, when I was having a procedure done at the hospital. Hospitals have germs the size of sea lions!


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jmcadon

skyqueen said:


> A cute little Phillip Lim Pashli in bright fuchsia! I always loved this bag but forgot about it??? Fingers crossed!



Love this color


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I hope you feel better soon.




Thank you! DH is going to buy me chicken broth this afternoon. That should do it![emoji4]


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*. It's a nasty one. Lots of folks up here on the Peninsula have been dragging around with it. I guess it's also in the southern part of the state too, if Kaiser was packed.
> 
> I'm positive I caught it last Wednesday, when I was having a procedure done at the hospital. Hospitals have germs the size of sea lions!


Feel better, Elaine! I think I'm fighting something, too. Two words...COLD-EEZE!!!



jmcadon said:


> Love this color


Thanks, doll...just came and I love the color! I have a lot of pink/fuchsia clothes. 
It's small (9") but a perfect size for a casual going-out-to-dinner. A cross body, too!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Feel better, Elaine! I think I'm fighting something, too. Two words...COLD-EEZE!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks, doll...just came and I love the color! I have a lot of pink/fuchsia clothes.
> It's small (9") but a perfect size for a casual going-out-to-dinner. A cross body, too!


Very pretty bag and color.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*. It's a nasty one. Lots of folks up here on the Peninsula have been dragging around with it. I guess it's also in the southern part of the state too, if Kaiser was packed.
> 
> I'm positive I caught it last Wednesday, when I was having a procedure done at the hospital. Hospitals have germs the size of sea lions!



Oh, I hear you. We had to wait for meds for my MIL and I sat down and the woman next to me sounded so horrible that I got up and stood away from everyone that was sneezing and coughing. It took me 20 minutes just to find a parking spot at the second Kaiser and 10 minutes to check in the line was so long. I am bound and determined not to get this one.


----------



## megt10

Ladies I got this in an email and found it pretty funny. 


CARP - (Canadian Association of Retired People)
Questions and Answers from CARP Forum
Q: Where can single men over the age of 70 find younger women who are interested in them?
A: Try a bookstore, under Fiction.

Q: What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
A: Keep busy. If you're handy with tools, you can finish the basement. When you're done, you will have a place to live.

Q: Someone has told me that menopause is mentioned in the bible.. Is that true?  Where can it be found?
A: Yes. Matthew 14:92:  "And Mary rode Joseph's *** all the way to Egypt..."

Q: How can you increase the heart rate of your over-60 year-old husband?
A: Tell him you're pregnant.

Q: How can you avoid that terrible curse of the elderly wrinkles?
A: Take off your glasses.

Q: Seriously! What can I do for these crow's feet and all those wrinkles on my face?
A: Go braless. It will usually pull them out..

Q: Why should 70 plus year old people use valet parking?
A: Valets don't forget where they park your car.

Q: Is it common for 70-plus year olds to have problems with short term memory storage?
A: Storing memory is not a problem, Retrieving it is the problem.

Q: As people age, do they sleep more soundly?
A: Yes, but usually in the afternoon.

Q: Where should 70-plus year olds look for eye glasses?
A: On their foreheads.

Q: What is the most common remark made by 70-plus year olds when they enter antique stores?
A: "Gosh, I remember these!"


SMILE, You've still got your sense of humor!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Ladies I got this in an email and found it pretty funny.
> 
> 
> CARP - (Canadian Association of Retired People)
> Questions and Answers from CARP Forum
> Q: Where can single men over the age of 70 find younger women who are interested in them?
> A: Try a bookstore, under Fiction.
> 
> Q: What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
> A: Keep busy. If you're handy with tools, you can finish the basement. When you're done, you will have a place to live.
> 
> Q: Someone has told me that menopause is mentioned in the bible.. Is that true?  Where can it be found?
> A: Yes. Matthew 14:92:  "And Mary rode Joseph's *** all the way to Egypt..."
> 
> Q: How can you increase the heart rate of your over-60 year-old husband?
> A: Tell him you're pregnant.
> 
> Q: How can you avoid that terrible curse of the elderly wrinkles?
> A: Take off your glasses.
> 
> Q: Seriously! What can I do for these crow's feet and all those wrinkles on my face?
> A: Go braless. It will usually pull them out..
> 
> Q: Why should 70 plus year old people use valet parking?
> A: Valets don't forget where they park your car.
> 
> Q: Is it common for 70-plus year olds to have problems with short term memory storage?
> A: Storing memory is not a problem, Retrieving it is the problem.
> 
> Q: As people age, do they sleep more soundly?
> A: Yes, but usually in the afternoon.
> 
> Q: Where should 70-plus year olds look for eye glasses?
> A: On their foreheads.
> 
> Q: What is the most common remark made by 70-plus year olds when they enter antique stores?
> A: "Gosh, I remember these!"
> 
> 
> SMILE, You've still got your sense of humor!


These are hysterical, meg! Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Does our meg know her stuff, or does our meg know her stuff?

The KHIRMA MIGNONNE PYTHON STINGRAY POUCH was featured in today's "Want It Wednesday" column on Purse Blog. (Though personally, I prefer the sapphire blue color that meg got.)


----------



## ElainePG

This was posted on the Purse Blog Instagram feed. Is it perfect, or what?


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Gosh! Do they even have classes like that anymore? I always thought it was up to the parents to teach manners and etiquette. I am grateful to my Mom for teaching me so many things that I tried to reject for a long period of time, as I was always a bit of a Tom Boy. But now I find they come in quite handy, especially for special occasions, like weddings, funerals, holidays, all of it. There are so many times what she taught me, comes in handy.
> 
> I just couldn't get over this one gal I know that was 37 years old and the poor dear didn't even know how to set a table. I had to argue with her which shaker the pepper goes into! lol! I was absolutely flabergasted I was even having to discuss it.  It is a shame her Mother didn't teach her any of this. But nowadays, too many children grow up in homes where Mom is working or isn't even around. Many children are raised by their Fathers. While my childhood was not even close to perfect, at least I had both of my parents and some kind of stability, which really does make a difference. I am grateful for that.


Yes, there are many classes on proper etiquette. Most that I am familiar with are geared toward business professionals. I was lucky to have learned most of the things I would need to know at home. And because I was a total Tom Boy I was also sent to Charm School. My mother used to say I walked like Yoggie Beara walking out to the mound. We did the walking with the book on the head etc. at the time I hated it, but now I am grateful.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Triple points starts at Nordstrom today! I already had a ton of items in my Wish List (just cosmetics that I was running out of) but I was "captured" by this blouse. They had it in Petite sizes, which many brands don't carry any more, and it wasn't expensive.
> 
> This is either going to be really cute, or just awful. I thought it might look nice with either my "hot pink" Mulberry Willow bag or my Flame Red MJ Mini 54 satchel bag. We shall see!
> 
> I certainly wouldn't wear it the way this model is shown... for one thing, I'm not 6 feet tall. And I have curves. I was planning to wear it as an open shirt, over (what else?) a black tee and black pants.
> 
> At least if it's a disaster, Nordstrom is great about returns...



Love this shirt it reminds me of a Hermes scarf. It would look great as an over shirt.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Horsey look. I'm posting my Gucci stuff...which is big into the "equestrian" look.
> Notice the horse bits on the bag, shoes and boots. As Trudy mentioned, about her fabulous bag, whip stitching is very equestrian, too.


Great photo SQ!



skyqueen said:


> Feel better, Elaine! I think I'm fighting something, too. Two words...COLD-EEZE!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks, doll...just came and I love the color! I have a lot of pink/fuchsia clothes.
> It's small (9") but a perfect size for a casual going-out-to-dinner. A cross body, too!



It's so pretty. The color is fantastic and I love it with the jeans  jacket. Is it heavy? I hope you fight off the cold.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> These are hysterical, meg! Thank you!



love this thanks for sharing.

Make me think about when we've talked about stuff at work and there is a 20 something year old in the group and  you mention something like view foils, or peyton place and they have no idea what you are talking about.

The worst was when we were talking about floppy disks and this 24 year old gal said 'i read about those in a history book' 

boy did we feel old


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> This was posted on the Purse Blog Instagram feed. Is it perfect, or what?



If only they knew how much the bags really were


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Love this shirt it reminds me of a Hermes scarf. It would look great as an over shirt.



thanks for reminding me about triple points.  Heading to their web site now....


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> These are hysterical, meg! Thank you!


I thought so too.


ElainePG said:


> Does our meg know her stuff, or does our meg know her stuff?
> 
> The KHIRMA MIGNONNE PYTHON STINGRAY POUCH was featured in today's "Want It Wednesday" column on Purse Blog. (Though personally, I prefer the sapphire blue color that meg got.)


I will have to check it out. I got my bag and it's beautiful and so well made. It is smaller than I thought it would be. Still it holds a mini iPad as well as all my other stuff and it is so lightweight. I took pictures today so will post them tomorrow.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> This was posted on the Purse Blog Instagram feed. Is it perfect, or what?



Too funny.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Feel better, Elaine!* I think I'm fighting something, too.* Two words...COLD-EEZE!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks, doll...just came and *I love the color!* I have a lot of pink/fuchsia clothes.
> It's small (9") but a perfect size for a casual going-out-to-dinner. A cross body, too!



I hope you can fight it off successfully. My antibiotics finally kicked in tonight. I think I'm gonna make it...

It's a fabulous color bag, and the design is terrific. Perfect for summer evenings on the Cape!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I thought so too.
> 
> I will have to check it out. *I got my bag and it's beautiful and so well made.* It is smaller than I thought it would be. Still it holds a mini iPad as well as all my other stuff and it is so lightweight. *I took pictures today so will post them tomorrow.*



Excited to see them! It's such a gorgeous bag.

I'm hoping I'll be well enough to take pictures of my new bag tomorrow. Can't decide if I have the energy to to a full-out reveal, or just post a couple of pictures here. And if I do a model shot it will have to be "headless," because I have dark circles under my eyes like you would not *believe*!


----------



## luvprada

Why is it so hard to find a simple blouse that doesn't cost $200 that is suitable for work.  Either too much decoration, pattern, odd shape, see thru, too sexy or expensive.  Drives me crazy.  Just looked at the Nordstrom site and couldn't find anything.  No triple points for me


----------



## ElainePG

I know this has nothing to do with bags. But I just ordered this to wear when I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Excited to see them! It's such a gorgeous bag.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll be well enough to take pictures of my new bag tomorrow. Can't decide if I have the energy to to a full-out reveal, or just post a couple of pictures here. And if I do a model shot it will have to be "headless," because I have dark circles under my eyes like you would not *believe*!



Even headless you will look fabulous I am positive. I hopefully will have time tomorrow. No mod shots yet but did manage to get the pictures. Tomorrow we have the cleaning ladies, our computer guy coming to fix DH's computer and a new Tempurpedic adjustable bed with massage being delivered. I can't wait for the bed to arrive. I am hoping I will be able to finally get a good nights sleep. We have a Tempurpedic now but it's always been too  firm a mattress for me. With the bone spurs on my right hip I find it impossible to sleep on my side anymore.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Why is it so hard to find a simple blouse that doesn't cost $200 that is suitable for work.  Either too much decoration, pattern, odd shape, see thru, too sexy or expensive.  Drives me crazy.  Just looked at the Nordstrom site and couldn't find anything.  No triple points for me


How frustrating, *luv*! You're right... nice blouses are pricey. That's probably one of the reasons I don't buy them any more. (Then again, I'm retired, so I don't have to wear them.)

What kinds of outfits do you wear for work? Suits and silk blouses?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Even headless you will look fabulous I am positive. I hopefully will have time tomorrow. No mod shots yet but did manage to get the pictures. Tomorrow we have the cleaning ladies, our computer guy coming to fix DH's computer and *a new Tempurpedic adjustable bed with massage being delivered.* I can't wait for the bed to arrive. I am hoping I will be able to finally get a good nights sleep. We have a Tempurpedic now but it's always been too  firm a mattress for me. With the bone spurs on my right hip I find it impossible to sleep on my side anymore.



That's the kind of bed we have. Got it last spring when I was having what I thought were late-onset hot flashes (turned out to be an early symptom of RA... who knew?) and we replaced our old Tempurpedic with one that had a "cool-top" thingie that was supposed to bring my temperature down. It didn't, but now that my internal thermostat has been re-set with RA meds it works just fine.

I hope this new bed works out for you and you can get a good night's sleep.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I know this has nothing to do with bags. But I just ordered this to wear when I'm on the treadmill.



I want one too where did you get it?


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Why is it so hard to find a simple blouse that doesn't cost $200 that is suitable for work.  Either too much decoration, pattern, odd shape, see thru, too sexy or expensive.  Drives me crazy.  Just looked at the Nordstrom site and couldn't find anything.  No triple points for me



Oh I know the problem. That was one reason that I ended up with more dresses than nice blouses when I was working. For a few more dollars you could have a complete outfit . Think of the money you saved on buying pants or a skirt. So now that money can go to your bag fund Meg's new math.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's the kind of bed we have. Got it last spring when I was having what I thought were late-onset hot flashes (turned out to be an early symptom of RA... who knew?) and we replaced our old Tempurpedic with one that had a "cool-top" thingie that was supposed to bring my temperature down. It didn't, but now that my internal thermostat has been re-set with RA meds it works just fine.
> 
> I hope this new bed works out for you and you can get a good night's sleep.



Do you love it? I haven't even tried it out yet. DH complained that we needed a new mattress so I just got on the phone with them and ordered the equivalent of our first mattress which was perfect for me. We opted for the single adjustable instead of the dual. Since we have 1 dog and 2 cats in bed with us every night we worried that they might get caught in the crack between the two. They had a 60 months no interest and 90 days to exchange for a different mattress if we don't like the top mattress. The base is not exchangeable which was fine with us since the massage and adjustable feature is something that we have wanted.
I sleep hot too and have found the feel cooler sheets to work really well.


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Why is it so hard to find a simple blouse that doesn't cost $200 that is suitable for work.  Either too much decoration, pattern, odd shape, see thru, too sexy or expensive.  Drives me crazy.  Just looked at the Nordstrom site and couldn't find anything.  No triple points for me



Ann Taylor usually has nice blouses that aren't too expensive. Sometimes you can find some great blouses on eBay too for a great price.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Ladies I got this in an email and found it pretty funny.
> 
> 
> CARP - (Canadian Association of Retired People)
> Questions and Answers from CARP Forum
> Q: Where can single men over the age of 70 find younger women who are interested in them?
> A: Try a bookstore, under Fiction.
> 
> Q: What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
> A: Keep busy. If you're handy with tools, you can finish the basement. When you're done, you will have a place to live.
> 
> Q: Someone has told me that menopause is mentioned in the bible.. Is that true?  Where can it be found?
> A: Yes. Matthew 14:92:  "And Mary rode Joseph's *** all the way to Egypt..."
> 
> Q: How can you increase the heart rate of your over-60 year-old husband?
> A: Tell him you're pregnant.
> 
> Q: How can you avoid that terrible curse of the elderly wrinkles?
> A: Take off your glasses.
> 
> Q: Seriously! What can I do for these crow's feet and all those wrinkles on my face?
> A: Go braless. It will usually pull them out..
> 
> Q: Why should 70 plus year old people use valet parking?
> A: Valets don't forget where they park your car.
> 
> Q: Is it common for 70-plus year olds to have problems with short term memory storage?
> A: Storing memory is not a problem, Retrieving it is the problem.
> 
> Q: As people age, do they sleep more soundly?
> A: Yes, but usually in the afternoon.
> 
> Q: Where should 70-plus year olds look for eye glasses?
> A: On their foreheads.
> 
> Q: What is the most common remark made by 70-plus year olds when they enter antique stores?
> A: "Gosh, I remember these!"
> 
> 
> SMILE, You've still got your sense of humor!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I want one too where did you get it?



I got it on amazon.com. It's sold by another company, but the shipping is still free. 

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7X4M5K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Love this shirt *it reminds me of a Hermes scarf*. It would look great as an *over shirt*.



Aha! I was wondering why I was drawn to it!

Yes, I was definitely planning to wear it as an over shirt. The description on the Nordstrom site said they tend to run large, so I bought a Medium Petite. Fingers crossed! There's so much red in it, I think it will be perfect with my red MJ Mini 54 bag, and my red Hotter tasseled loafers. And maybe silver jewelry? Though the bag has gold hardware. Can I mix it up, or does my jewelry have to be gold?


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> love this thanks for sharing.
> 
> Make me think about when we've talked about stuff at work and there is a 20 something year old in the group and  you mention something like view foils, or peyton place and they have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> *The worst was when we were talking about floppy disks and this 24 year old gal said 'i read about those in a history book'*
> 
> boy did we feel old



I can't remember all the details, but there's a scene in a movie. Maybe the classic "When Harry Met Sally." And the male lead, who has gotten divorced, is now dating MUCH younger women. So he's talking about what he was doing the day Kennedy was shot. And his date says "OMG! Someone shot Teddy Kennedy???"

Also, I was in the Apple store on Monday, and the guy who was helping me was at first being a bit on the patronizing side about how Mac computers worked. I lifted an eyebrow and said 'Travis, I've been a serious Mac user since 1984. I have a feeling you weren't born yet." He gulped, and said "Um, no..." After that, we got along *just* fine!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *Do you love it? *I haven't even tried it out yet. DH complained that we needed a new mattress so I just got on the phone with them and ordered the equivalent of our first mattress which was perfect for me. We opted for the single adjustable instead of the dual. Since we have 1 dog and 2 cats in bed with us every night we worried that they might get caught in the crack between the two. They had a 60 months no interest and 90 days to exchange for a different mattress if we don't like the top mattress. The base is not exchangeable which was fine with us since the massage and adjustable feature is something that we have wanted.
> I sleep hot too and have found the feel cooler sheets to work really well.



Totally love it. Though we don't use the massage features... feels too much like being on a ship, and I get seasick on ships.

But the ability to lift the head and the feet is fabulous. Especially this past week, when I've had to sleep kind of sitting up, or else I cough all night.

I love the image of the doge & 2 cats disappearing into the crack between the 2 mattresses... too funny! But it makes perfect sense. 

Did you get the one with the "cooling" top?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I got it on amazon.com. It's sold by another company, but the shipping is still free.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7X4M5K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you. I just ordered one.


ElainePG said:


> Aha! I was wondering why I was drawn to it!
> 
> Yes, I was definitely planning to wear it as an over shirt. The description on the Nordstrom site said they tend to run large, so I bought a Medium Petite. Fingers crossed! There's so much red in it, I think it will be perfect with my red MJ Mini 54 bag, and my red Hotter tasseled loafers. And maybe silver jewelry? Though the bag has gold hardware. Can I mix it up, or does my jewelry have to be gold?


You can certainly mix it up. Much more modern that way. 


ElainePG said:


> I can't remember all the details, but there's a scene in a movie. Maybe the classic "When Harry Met Sally." And the male lead, who has gotten divorced, is now dating MUCH younger women. So he's talking about what he was doing the day Kennedy was shot. And his date says "OMG! Someone shot Teddy Kennedy???"
> 
> Also, I was in the Apple store on Monday, and the guy who was helping me was at first being a bit on the patronizing side about how Mac computers worked. I lifted an eyebrow and said 'Travis, I've been a serious Mac user since 1984. I have a feeling you weren't born yet." He gulped, and said "Um, no..." After that, we got along *just* fine!





ElainePG said:


> Totally love it. Though we don't use the massage features... feels too much like being on a ship, and I get seasick on ships.
> 
> But the ability to lift the head and the feet is fabulous. Especially this past week, when I've had to sleep kind of sitting up, or else I cough all night.
> 
> I love the image of the doge & 2 cats disappearing into the crack between the 2 mattresses... too funny! But it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Did you get the one with the "cooling" top?


No, I went with the softest mattress that they have and that one wasn't the cooling top. However if it is too hot I can change it out. It arrived this morning. I purchased a new headboard and lower legs than the standard. They did not arrive with the bed. Apparently, that was shipped UPS and won't be here until tomorrow. So the headboard is sitting in my garage and they will have to come back next week and take the bed apart and put the lower legs on and attach the headboard. So not happy about that. I haven't had a chance to try out the bed yet either since the cleaning girls are here. They arrived as the delivery people were leaving. UGH. It has been a super busy day and I am ready to try out the bed. That won't happen any time soon though as I now have to take Sammie to the vet. She seems to not be able to pee. She got into the litter box 3 times while I was cleaning it and squatted but nothing came out. So off to the vet we go.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> No, I went with the softest mattress that they have and that one wasn't the cooling top. However if it is too hot I can change it out. It arrived this morning. I purchased a new headboard and lower legs than the standard. They did not arrive with the bed. Apparently, that was shipped UPS and won't be here until tomorrow. So the headboard is sitting in my garage and they will have to come back next week and take the bed apart and put the lower legs on and attach the headboard. So not happy about that. I haven't had a chance to try out the bed yet either since the cleaning girls are here. They arrived as the delivery people were leaving. UGH. It has been a super busy day and I am ready to try out the bed. That won't happen any time soon though as I now have to take Sammie to the vet. *She seems to not be able to pee. She got into the litter box 3 times while I was cleaning it and squatted but nothing came out. So off to the vet we go.*



What a frustrating day you've had, meg. As Gilda Radner (may she rest in peace) used to say, "It's always something." So does that mean you are going to be sleeping on the mattress, on the floor????? Or did I miss something?

Oh, poor Sammie! And since she is a "she," we know it isn't her prostate...

I hope they have a quick and easy answer. Do kitties get UTIs? It's been years & years, but I think I remember that I had similar symptoms when I had a UTI.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luvprada said:


> Why is it so hard to find a simple blouse that doesn't cost $200 that is suitable for work.  Either too much decoration, pattern, odd shape, see thru, too sexy or expensive.  Drives me crazy.  Just looked at the Nordstrom site and couldn't find anything.  No triple points for me





ElainePG said:


> How frustrating, *luv*! You're right... nice blouses are pricey. That's probably one of the reasons I don't buy them any more. (Then again, I'm retired, so I don't have to wear them.)
> 
> What kinds of outfits do you wear for work? Suits and silk blouses?





megt10 said:


> Ann Taylor usually has nice blouses that aren't too expensive. Sometimes you can find some great blouses on eBay too for a great price.


  Yes, I agree! Sometimes I go through the entire mall and can't find ONE thing I like or that would look good on me. I have a few designers though that I like and can usually find good deals on ebay. 
Have any of you ever looked at Free People designs?? Or Forever 21?? They have some really CUTE tops! They range between 50 and 250.00!  I try to keep it closer to 50 or 60! lol! Sometimes you can get a 250.00 top on ebay for only 60 dollars! That's if you win an auction. 

Here is a sample of a Free People top. Most of them are fr younger gals, but you can find nice ones for us. Look how pretty this is! I just LOVE the sleeves! Aren't they pretty?? I try to get as many of these as I can and I always get so many compliments on them. This one is on ebay.


----------



## ElainePG

I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help me with. The Hubster and I have just been invited to a First Communion... the adorable and very "girly" daughter of friends who are a generation younger than we are. Not that it matters, but the parents are originally from Venezuela, though all 3 children were born here. Of course both parents are U.S. citizens; Juan served in the Marines. 

Gabriella is the only daughter; she has two older brothers. It is a *wonderful* family. Very close-knit, very loving, a big emphasis on education, all the family values one would want to see in *every* family. The two older brothers are very protective of their baby sister, and of course she has her daddy wrapped around her little finger!

At any rate, I know all about Bat Mitzvahs, but I am completely clueless about First Communions. So my question is: what is an appropriate present? We really don't want to give money, which would just end up in her college fund; we want to give a gift to the girl. And we want it to be something special, but not too showy (we are better off financially than their family). 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I agree! Sometimes I go through the entire mall and can't find ONE thing I like or that would look good on me. I have a few designers though that I like and can usually find good deals on ebay.
> Have any of you ever looked at Free People designs?? Or Forever 21?? They have some really CUTE tops! They range between 50 and 250.00!  I try to keep it closer to 50 or 60! lol! Sometimes you can get a 250.00 top on ebay for only 60 dollars! That's if you win an auction.
> 
> Here is a sample of a Free People top. Most of them are fr younger gals, but you can find nice ones for us. Look how pretty this is! I just LOVE the sleeves! Aren't they pretty?? I try to get as many of these as I can and I always get so many compliments on them. This one is on ebay.


That's a very pretty top, *cinthia*... I love the detailing on the sleeves. For me, the neckline would be too scooped. And because it is scooped out so wide (almost to the shoulders) I don't think it could be filled in with a scarf.

But I'm guessing that you're a lot younger than I am (practically everyone is, LOL!) so it would probably look adorable on you.

Are you going to get it?


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help me with. The Hubster and I have just been invited to a First Communion... the adorable and very "girly" daughter of friends who are a generation younger than we are. Not that it matters, but the parents are originally from Venezuela, though all 3 children were born here. Of course both parents are U.S. citizens; Juan served in the Marines.
> 
> Gabriella is the only daughter; she has two older brothers. It is a *wonderful* family. Very close-knit, very loving, a big emphasis on education, all the family values one would want to see in *every* family. The two older brothers are very protective of their baby sister, and of course she has her daddy wrapped around her little finger!
> 
> At any rate, I know all about Bat Mitzvahs, but I am completely clueless about First Communions. So my question is: what is an appropriate present? We really don't want to give money, which would just end up in her college fund; we want to give a gift to the girl. And we want it to be something special, but not too showy (we are better off financially than their family).
> 
> Any thoughts?


I was raised Catholic and had my first Communion and a present I got that I really loved, was a beautiful silver cross with a little rhinestone in the middle. I just loved it and I wore it all the time. I wish I still had it! lol! I think it is appropriate for the occasion.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a frustrating day you've had, meg. As Gilda Radner (may she rest in peace) used to say, "It's always something." So does that mean you are going to be sleeping on the mattress, on the floor????? Or did I miss something?
> 
> Oh, poor Sammie! And since she is a "she," we know it isn't her prostate...
> 
> I hope they have a quick and easy answer. Do kitties get UTIs? It's been years & years, but I think I remember that I had similar symptoms when I had a UTI.



No, the legs that came standard were put on the bed. We bought the lower legs to make it easier for the dogs to get on the bed. 

Sammie has had kidney problems. They thought last year that she had cancer and gave her 6 weeks to live. Her kidney was really enlarged. She may be having those problems again. I will know shortly. Her appointment is in an hour.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> That's a very pretty top, *cinthia*... I love the detailing on the sleeves. For me, the neckline would be too scooped. And because it is scooped out so wide (almost to the shoulders) I don't think it could be filled in with a scarf.
> 
> But I'm guessing that you're a lot younger than I am (practically everyone is, LOL!) so it would probably look adorable on you.
> 
> Are you going to get it?


I already have four or five! lol! This one is too spendy for me at 225.00! Look at this one! Uhg, you gals got me going! lol! I am no spring chicken at 60 years old! lol! I just wear a chunky necklace with it and that hides what I need it to! lol! I just LOVE these sleeves!

What is nice about these if age is a problem, you can layer this with a nice blouse OVER it! COuld you see this under a nice short sleeve blouse with those sleeves showing?? Doesn't matter how old you are! lol! Just a little old fashion ingenuity and you can wear what ever you want!


----------



## ElainePG

*Cinthia*! I just remembered! You asked to see pictures of beautiful Salt Lake City.

Photo #1 is essentially the view from the deck of the cabin we built in the Wasatch Mountains (20 minutes from our "real" house). This is what it looked like in October, when we had snowfall on the high peaks, and the aspens were turning yellow.

Photo #2 is Silver Lake, in the spring. Silver Lake is about 15 minutes further up the road from our cabin. We used to hike around it nearly every weekend when we stayed up there.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help me with. The Hubster and I have just been invited to a First Communion... the adorable and very "girly" daughter of friends who are a generation younger than we are. Not that it matters, but the parents are originally from Venezuela, though all 3 children were born here. Of course both parents are U.S. citizens; Juan served in the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriella is the only daughter; she has two older brothers. It is a *wonderful* family. Very close-knit, very loving, a big emphasis on education, all the family values one would want to see in *every* family. The two older brothers are very protective of their baby sister, and of course she has her daddy wrapped around her little finger!
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, I know all about Bat Mitzvahs, but I am completely clueless about First Communions. So my question is: what is an appropriate present? We really don't want to give money, which would just end up in her college fund; we want to give a gift to the girl. And we want it to be something special, but not too showy (we are better off financially than their family).
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?




My most recent purchase for first communion was a small white gold filigree locket with her initial engraved on the front. Of course I also included a small white gold chain. Forgot, the date was engraved on the back.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My most recent purchase for first communion was a small white gold filigree locket with her initial engraved on the front. Of course I also included a small white gold chain. Forgot, the date was engraved on the back.


I love that idea, *Izzy*! I especially like the idea of the date on the back... that way, it's a commemorative piece.

How did you determine the length of the chain? She's a little girl... she'll outgrow the chain. Does it matter?


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> I was raised Catholic and had my first Communion and a present I got that I really loved, was a beautiful silver cross with a little rhinestone in the middle. I just loved it and I wore it all the time. I wish I still had it! lol! I think it is appropriate for the occasion.



That sounds like it was a really special present, *cinthia*. I don't think I'd feel right about giving a cross, though, since Neal & I aren't Catholic. But it's a lovely idea... thank you.

I think you & I are very much on the same wavelength, though; I had in mind some kind of a pretty "something" on a chain.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I was raised Catholic and had my first Communion and a present I got that I really loved, was a beautiful silver cross with a little rhinestone in the middle. I just loved it and I wore it all the time. I wish I still had it! lol! I think it is appropriate for the occasion.



Hi Cinthia!!  Thanks for inviting me over to this thred.  It's a great one.  If I may be so bold as to offer my suggestion... My Mother was raised Catholic & my sister converted when she got married.  My oldest son was also Catholic.  However, my siblings & I were not raised as Catholics.  I have attended many 1st communions & for the girls, I have given a small cross, not a crucifix, with a small pearl in the center.  A longer chain can be added as they outgrow the original one.  The suggestion of the engraved locket is also a great idea for a 1st communion gift as well.


----------



## luvprada

I have a small gold heart locket with my initials on it from when I was born. Still have  today.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> I have a small gold heart locket with my initials on it from when I was born. Still have  today.



What a special treasure, *luv*!


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> I already have four or five! lol! This one is too spendy for me at 225.00! Look at this one! Uhg, you gals got me going! lol! I am no spring chicken at 60 years old! lol! I just wear a chunky necklace with it and that hides what I need it to! lol! I just LOVE these sleeves!
> 
> What is nice about these if age is a problem, you can layer this with a nice blouse OVER it! COuld you see this under a nice short sleeve blouse with those sleeves showing?? Doesn't matter how old you are! lol! Just a little old fashion ingenuity and you can wear what ever you want!


Hmmmmm...wish I had the boobs!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I already have four or five! lol! This one is too spendy for me at 225.00! Look at this one! Uhg, you gals got me going! lol! I am no spring chicken at 60 years old! lol! I just wear a chunky necklace with it and that hides what I need it to! lol! I just LOVE these sleeves!
> 
> What is nice about these if age is a problem, you can layer this with a nice blouse OVER it! COuld you see this under a nice short sleeve blouse with those sleeves showing?? Doesn't matter how old you are! lol! Just a little old fashion ingenuity and you can wear what ever you want!





skyqueen said:


> Hmmmmm...wish I had the boobs!



I love that top but my tummy isn't as flat as it use to be.  And Lypo & a tummy tuck cost too much. LOL  It would look good with a contrast color tank top or camisole under it.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hmmmmm...wish I had the boobs!


I've been wishing that my entire life! Patty Flatty... that's me!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I've been wishing that my entire life! Patty Flatty... that's me!




Oh, Elaine...you crack me up! [emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

Feel better, Elaine and do a bag reveal...dying to see "the new bag"! [emoji170]


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> I love that top but *my tummy isn't as flat as it use to be.  *And Lypo & a tummy tuck cost too much. LOL  It would look good with a contrast color tank top or camisole under it.



This is why I rely heavily on slim pants, slim top, and then *a cardi or jacket on top*!!! As Bea Arthur used to say in the show _Maude_, it "Hides a multitude of sins." 

A couple of weeks ago we were discussing the post-menopause "pooch." There's just no way to get rid of it other than surgery, and the thought of unnecessary surgery terrifies me. (In fact, a friend's sister actually died from that surgery. I don't know the details, but it happened 2 days after she had the operation, so it had to be related.)

Interestingly, I've read that women in France & Italy don't get stressed about their "pooch." They just dress to draw the eye upward. Don't know if this is true or not?


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Willis bags today. Then I rode my bike so I put the Willis on my other bike for a photo. Now each bike has a Willis picture.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> This is why I rely heavily on slim pants, slim top, and then *a cardi or jacket on top*!!! As Bea Arthur used to say in the show _Maude_, it "Hides a multitude of sins."
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we were discussing the post-menopause "pooch." There's just no way to get rid of it other than surgery, and the thought of unnecessary surgery terrifies me. (In fact, a friend's sister actually died from that surgery. I don't know the details, but it happened 2 days after she had the operation, so it had to be related.)
> 
> Interestingly, I've read that women in France & Italy don't get stressed about their "pooch." They just dress to draw the eye upward. Don't know if this is true or not?



I've been knocked out for surgery or tests so many times I make DH drop me at the hospital door and have the nurse call him to pick me up. He gets nervous and it's just one more time to me so I would rather not have him stressing waiting for the procedure to be done. Less stressful when he drops me off then me dealing with him stressed out. It took me a few times to get  him to realize its better if he isnt sitting there waiting.   I usually send him to work .


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> I hope you can fight it off successfully. My antibiotics finally kicked in tonight. I think I'm gonna make it...
> 
> It's a fabulous color bag, and the design is terrific. Perfect for summer evenings on the Cape!



Are you feeling better?


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> How frustrating, *luv*! You're right... nice blouses are pricey. That's probably one of the reasons I don't buy them any more. (Then again, I'm retired, so I don't have to wear them.)
> 
> What kinds of outfits do you wear for work? Suits and silk blouses?



Business causal. No suits or silk


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> That sounds like it was a really special present, *cinthia*. I don't think I'd feel right about giving a cross, though, since Neal & I aren't Catholic. But it's a lovely idea... thank you.
> 
> I think you & I are very much on the same wavelength, though; I had in mind some kind of a pretty "something" on a chain.


What religion is it? Are they jewish or something? I thought only Christian religions had communions? Why can't it it be a cross? Just curious.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> This is why I rely heavily on slim pants, slim top, and then *a cardi or jacket on top*!!! As Bea Arthur used to say in the show _Maude_, it "Hides a multitude of sins."
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we were discussing the post-menopause "pooch." There's just no way to get rid of it other than surgery, and the thought of unnecessary surgery terrifies me. (In fact, a friend's sister actually died from that surgery. I don't know the details, but it happened 2 days after she had the operation, so it had to be related.)
> 
> Interestingly, I've read that women in France & Italy don't get stressed about their "pooch." They just dress to draw the eye upward. Don't know if this is true or nokt?



Yes, it certainly does.  I have a tendency to rely on layers myself. LOL
My SNL had lypo & tummy tuck over a year ago.  She's 52 & looks fabulous!  Her stomach is so flat.  She told me to go for it but I can't see spending that much money on elective surgery when it would be better spent elsewhere.  And you're right, surgery is the only way to get rid of the menopause pooch.  I can eat nothing but rabbit food for a month & maybe lose 2-3 lbs if I'm lucky.  Wish I had the extra money tho, cause even at 60, I would sure do it!!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> I've been wishing that my entire life! Patty Flatty... that's me!



Oh, that's funny!! :lolots:

If my tummy was flat, my boobs would look bigger!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I love that top but my tummy isn't as flat as it use to be.  And Lypo & a tummy tuck cost too much. LOL  It would look good with a contrast color tank top or camisole under it.


Hi cdtracing! Glad you made it over here! Didn't I tell you this is a great thread? The ladies are so friendly and nice here! Is very refreshing compared to some other threads I have seen but won't comment! lol! Anyhow, I was thinking because the sleeves are so pretty, it would be  cute UNDERneath a shrt with short sleeves. That way you can hide the belly and still still the effect of those gorgeous sleeves! Those sleeves look so pretty when you have your nails done up real nice and all your favorite rings. I just LOVE those sleeves!!  That is what really makes the top.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Oh, that's funny!! :lolots:
> 
> If my tummy was flat, my boobs would look bigger!


lol!!  Thank goodness for bras! I look so much better when I stand on my head. They go right back where they used to be!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> That sounds like it was a really special present, *cinthia*. I don't think I'd feel right about giving a cross, though, since Neal & I aren't Catholic. But it's a lovely idea... thank you.
> 
> I think you & I are very much on the same wavelength, though; I had in mind some kind of a pretty "something" on a chain.


Oh nevermind. I understand now. You and Neal are jewish. Sorry, I miised that barmitzva part! lol!  I LOVE jewish weddings! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today. Then I rode my bike so I put the Willis on my other bike for a photo. Now each bike has a Willis picture.



That's gorgeous!! Love the 2 tone blues!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi cdtracing! Glad you made it over here! Didn't I tell you this is a great thread? The ladies are so friendly and nice here! Is very refreshing compared to some other threads I have seen but won't comment! lol! Anyhow, I was thinking because the sleeves are so pretty, it would be  cute UNDERneath a shrt with short sleeves. That way you can hide the belly and still still the effect of those gorgeous sleeves! Those sleeves look so pretty when you have your nails done up real nice and all your favorite rings. I just LOVE those sleeves!!  That is what really makes the top.



Yes, this is a great thread!!  Such an improvement over some....   And yes, those sleeves make the top!  Would look great with a long vest, too.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> lol!!  Thank goodness for bras! I look so much better when I stand on my head. They go right back where they used to be!



:lolots::lolots:   I know the feeling.  I don't want mine bigger but it would be nice if the girls were in the same place they were 30 yrs ago. LOL


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today. Then I rode my bike so I put the Willis on my other bike for a photo. Now each bike has a Willis picture.


You take such fabulous pictures, *Trudy*! I love your Willis.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today. Then I rode my bike so I put the Willis on my other bike for a photo. Now each bike has a Willis picture.




Fabulous bag, Trudy...I love the new Willis bags, classic with an edge! [emoji76]


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> I've been knocked out for surgery or tests so many times I make DH drop me at the hospital door and have the nurse call him to pick me up. He gets nervous and it's just one more time to me so I would rather not have him stressing waiting for the procedure to be done. Less stressful when he drops me off then me dealing with him stressed out. *It took me a few times to get  him to realize its better if he isnt sitting there waiting.   I usually send him to work .*



I've tried to convince my hubby to do that, but he says he won't be able to relax if he leaves the hospital, and besides (he says) what if they suddenly need him? (I always answer "Well, it's not as if they're going to need you to scrub for surgery!") But the best I can do is get him to go sit in the cafeteria and get some lunch.\

At least I've managed to convince him to let me drive myself to my every-5-week infusions; can you imagine? I have to be there for a minimum of 3 hours. It would wreck his whole day! The hospital has valet service at the infusion center, so it's really very easy for me. I just drop off my car, and when I'm done, the nice volunteer drives it up for me. It helps that we live only 10 minutes from the hospital.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Are you feeling better?


Getting there! Still in bed, but I'm hoping to be up tomorrow, if only for a change of scenery.


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Oh, that's funny!! :lolots:
> 
> If my tummy was flat, my boobs would look bigger!


That's hysterical!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> You take such fabulous pictures, *Trudy*! I love your Willis.



+ 1 thanks for sharing


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh nevermind. I understand now. You and Neal are jewish. Sorry, I miised that barmitzva part! lol!  I LOVE jewish weddings! lol!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> I've tried to convince my hubby to do that, but he says he won't be able to relax if he leaves the hospital, and besides (he says) what if they suddenly need him? (I always answer "Well, it's not as if they're going to need you to scrub for surgery!") :



I love this "well it's not as if they're going to need you to scrub for surgery".
I about fell off the couch laughing when I read it.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Business causal. No suits or silk


"Business casual" was just coming in when I left the corporate world for the university setting. And when I was on lecture & book tours, I always dressed in a red suit and an Hermès scarf.

So I really don't know much about how to make that look work. Is it difficult to walk the fine line between "business" and "casual"?


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG;2825601

Also said:
			
		

> just[/B] fine!



Priceless


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Priceless



I think the key to the whole encounter was when I lifted my eyebrow at him. The Hubster says that my left eyebrow strikes terror into the hearts of small boys and grown men. (In my first career, I taught third grade. I never had to raise my voice... just my eyebrow!)


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> "Business casual" was just coming in when I left the corporate world for the university setting. And when I was on lecture & book tours, I always dressed in a red suit and an Hermès scarf.
> 
> So I really don't know much about how to make that look work. Is it difficult to walk the fine line between "business" and "casual"?



Company is conservative so no jeans except Friday, khaki, cotton , or  wool type slacks usually. No revealing or trendy out of place stuff. Although we do have some gals show up that way but it is rare and looks inappropriate.  No jackets or ties. I'm in IT so we don't deal with folks outside the company so dress continues to get more relaxed


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> I think the key to the whole encounter was when I lifted my eyebrow at him. The Hubster says that my left eyebrow strikes terror into the hearts of small boys and grown men. (In my first career, I taught third grade. I never had to raise my voice... just my eyebrow!)



I need to learn how to do this


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> You take such fabulous pictures, *Trudy*! I love your Willis.



Love the color!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I love that idea, *Izzy*! I especially like the idea of the date on the back... that way, it's a commemorative piece.
> 
> How did you determine the length of the chain? She's a little girl... she'll outgrow the chain. Does it matter?




The jeweler recommended a 16 inch chain which was long on her but she can wear it for years if it isn't broken. We decided on a box chain because they are stronger. She loved it and felt so grown up and still wears it 2 years later. It is a joy to give a gift when someone likes it and demonstrates their happiness. I kept her little thank you note it was so sweet.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Feel better, Elaine and do a bag reveal...dying to see "the new bag"! [emoji170]



Feel better, Elaine and it's a +1 on that gorgeous bag you just received!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Feel better, Elaine and it's a +1 on that gorgeous bag you just received!




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Feel better, Elaine and do a bag reveal...dying to see "the new bag"! [emoji170]





Izzy48 said:


> Feel better, Elaine and it's a +1 on that gorgeous bag you just received!



Thank you, *SQ* & *Izzy*! I've taken all the pix except the model one (the bag looks pretty sily with a flannel robe, LOL!) and I've written most of the text. As soon as I have enough energy to put together some sort of appropriate outfit, I'll assemble the reveal and post a link here.

*SQ*, how did the cold-eeze work? Are you back on your feet?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The jeweler recommended a 16 inch chain which was long on her but she can wear it for years if it isn't broken. *We decided on a box chain because they are stronger.* She loved it and felt so grown up and still wears it 2 years later. It is a joy to give a gift when someone likes it and demonstrates their happiness. I kept her little thank you note it was so sweet.



A box chain for the locket is a *great* idea. Once I'm up & about I'm going to consult with my local jeweler and see what he can find for me.

The Hubster & I decided to also make a donation in her name to *heifer.org*, a great non-profit that gives animals (like a flock of geese, chickens, etc.) to a family in a developing country, to make the family self-sufficient. I have to call them, but I think she will get a little pamphlet explaining exactly what the donation is, and all the different ways it will help the family; that it is NOT charity, but rather a way to help them become independent so that they don't NEED charity. We thought (being the kind of people they are), they would all sit down together and read this as a family, and talk about it... this would be part of the present. Because she is a little young to understand, but her parents can guide her.

And in the meantime, she gets a pretty necklace!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a frustrating day you've had, meg. As Gilda Radner (may she rest in peace) used to say, "It's always something." So does that mean you are going to be sleeping on the mattress, on the floor????? Or did I miss something?
> 
> Oh, poor Sammie! And since she is a "she," we know it isn't her prostate...
> 
> I hope they have a quick and easy answer. Do kitties get UTIs? It's been years & years, but I think I remember that I had similar symptoms when I had a UTI.


Sammie has stones in her bladder. She is having surgery this afternoon. She spent the night at the vets. They are giving her pain meds and antibiotics prior to surgery and try to keep her comfortable. We are a wreck. On the upside, the new bed was very comfortable. I woke up with very little pain in my back and hip for the first time in months. 


CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I agree! Sometimes I go through the entire mall and can't find ONE thing I like or that would look good on me. I have a few designers though that I like and can usually find good deals on ebay.
> Have any of you ever looked at Free People designs?? Or Forever 21?? They have some really CUTE tops! They range between 50 and 250.00!  I try to keep it closer to 50 or 60! lol! Sometimes you can get a 250.00 top on ebay for only 60 dollars! That's if you win an auction.
> 
> Here is a sample of a Free People top. Most of them are fr younger gals, but you can find nice ones for us. Look how pretty this is! I just LOVE the sleeves! Aren't they pretty?? I try to get as many of these as I can and I always get so many compliments on them. This one is on ebay.


Super pretty. I love the color and the sleeves. I hardly ever wear long sleeves as I get too hot. I dress more in layers. Do they make similar shirts with this kind of detail with shorter sleeves?


CinthiaZ said:


> I was raised Catholic and had my first Communion and a present I got that I really loved, was a beautiful silver cross with a little rhinestone in the middle. I just loved it and I wore it all the time. I wish I still had it! lol! I think it is appropriate for the occasion.


That sounds like a perfect gift. 


CinthiaZ said:


> I already have four or five! lol! This one is too spendy for me at 225.00! Look at this one! Uhg, you gals got me going! lol! I am no spring chicken at 60 years old! lol! I just wear a chunky necklace with it and that hides what I need it to! lol! I just LOVE these sleeves!
> 
> What is nice about these if age is a problem, you can layer this with a nice blouse OVER it! COuld you see this under a nice short sleeve blouse with those sleeves showing?? Doesn't matter how old you are! lol! Just a little old fashion ingenuity and you can wear what ever you want!


Also really pretty.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> *Cinthia*! I just remembered! You asked to see pictures of beautiful Salt Lake City.
> 
> Photo #1 is essentially the view from the deck of the cabin we built in the Wasatch Mountains (20 minutes from our "real" house). This is what it looked like in October, when we had snowfall on the high peaks, and the aspens were turning yellow.
> 
> Photo #2 is Silver Lake, in the spring. Silver Lake is about 15 minutes further up the road from our cabin. We used to hike around it nearly every weekend when we stayed up there.


What a beautiful area.


ElainePG said:


> That sounds like it was a really special present, *cinthia*. I don't think I'd feel right about giving a cross, though, since Neal & I aren't Catholic. But it's a lovely idea... thank you.
> 
> I think you & I are very much on the same wavelength, though; I had in mind some kind of a pretty "something" on a chain.


Totally understandable. I have given a cross necklace to a friend as a gift even though I am not Catholic. I felt it honored her religion and had no bearing on mine. 


ElainePG said:


> I love that idea, *Izzy*! I especially like the idea of the date on the back... that way, it's a commemorative piece.
> 
> How did you determine the length of the chain? She's a little girl... she'll outgrow the chain. Does it matter?


This would be a perfect idea. As far as the chain length goes perhaps you could get a 16" chain that is adjustable to make it shorter with little O-rings at the end. I have several gold chains like that.


skyqueen said:


> Hmmmmm...wish I had the boobs!


LOL, I have always wished I did too.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today. Then I rode my bike so I put the Willis on my other bike for a photo. Now each bike has a Willis picture.


Great photo. 


cdtracing said:


> Yes, it certainly does.  I have a tendency to rely on layers myself. LOL
> My SNL had lypo & tummy tuck over a year ago.  She's 52 & looks fabulous!  Her stomach is so flat.  She told me to go for it but I can't see spending that much money on elective surgery when it would be better spent elsewhere.  And you're right, surgery is the only way to get rid of the menopause pooch.  I can eat nothing but rabbit food for a month & maybe lose 2-3 lbs if I'm lucky.  Wish I had the extra money tho, cause even at 60, I would sure do it!!


Great to know. I might consider it. I was hoping to just lose enough weight that it would just go away like before menopause.


cdtracing said:


> Oh, that's funny!! :lolots:
> 
> If my tummy was flat, my boobs would look bigger!



 So actually you could save money then by having a tummy tuck and lypo. Welcome to Megs new math. Think of that as a 5,000 + savings.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> :lolots::lolots:   I know the feeling.  I don't want mine bigger but it would be nice if the girls were in the same place they were 30 yrs ago. LOL



Unfortunately for me my girls are in the same place they were 30 years ago.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *SQ* & *Izzy*! I've taken all the pix except the model one (the bag looks pretty sily with a flannel robe, LOL!) and I've written most of the text. As soon as I have enough energy to put together some sort of appropriate outfit, I'll assemble the reveal and post a link here.
> 
> *SQ*, how did the cold-eeze work? Are you back on your feet?


Disgusting stuff...leaves a metal taste in your mouth, but I didn't get the cold so all is well! I have a busy weekend with 2 fundraisers...our library auction/wine tasting (guess who will be doing that) and our scholarship dinner! Wonderful causes and I hope we make a ton of money!!!



ElainePG said:


> A box chain for the locket is a *great* idea. Once I'm up & about I'm going to consult with my local jeweler and see what he can find for me.
> 
> The Hubster & I decided to also make a donation in her name to *heifer.org*, a great non-profit that gives animals (like a flock of geese, chickens, etc.) to a family in a developing country, to make the family self-sufficient. I have to call them, but I think she will get a little pamphlet explaining exactly what the donation is, and all the different ways it will help the family; that it is NOT charity, but rather a way to help them become independent so that they don't NEED charity. We thought (being the kind of people they are), they would all sit down together and read this as a family, and talk about it... this would be part of the present. Because she is a little young to understand, but her parents can guide her.
> 
> And in the meantime, she gets a pretty necklace!


Love the idea of the donation to heifer.com. If it's the same organization I'm thinking of...the donating family gets a pic/story about the animal and family that receives the donation. Very cool! 
I looked on the Tiffany website for a tiny sterling cross/chain as a gift. Everything sold separately and expensive, even for the tiny cross. The lockets were even more expensive! I'm sure you can do better. Just a thought...at a lot of malls have a store/kiosk called Things Remembered. They can personalize things on the spot.


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> I love this "well it's not as if they're going to need you to scrub for surgery".
> I about fell off the couch laughing when I read it.


+1


ElainePG said:


> "Business casual" was just coming in when I left the corporate world for the university setting. And when I was on lecture & book tours, I always dressed in a red suit and an Hermès scarf.
> 
> So I really don't know much about how to make that look work. Is it difficult to walk the fine line between "business" and "casual"?


It is a really fine line. I always found it more difficult than actually just wearing business attire.


ElainePG said:


> A box chain for the locket is a *great* idea. Once I'm up & about I'm going to consult with my local jeweler and see what he can find for me.
> 
> The Hubster & I decided to also make a donation in her name to *heifer.org*, a great non-profit that gives animals (like a flock of geese, chickens, etc.) to a family in a developing country, to make the family self-sufficient. I have to call them, but I think she will get a little pamphlet explaining exactly what the donation is, and all the different ways it will help the family; that it is NOT charity, but rather a way to help them become independent so that they don't NEED charity. We thought (being the kind of people they are), they would all sit down together and read this as a family, and talk about it... this would be part of the present. Because she is a little young to understand, but her parents can guide her.
> 
> And in the meantime, she gets a pretty necklace!


That's an awesome idea Elaine.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> A box chain for the locket is a *great* idea. Once I'm up & about I'm going to consult with my local jeweler and see what he can find for me.
> 
> The Hubster & I decided to also make a donation in her name to *heifer.org*, a great non-profit that gives animals (like a flock of geese, chickens, etc.) to a family in a developing country, to make the family self-sufficient. I have to call them, but I think she will get a little pamphlet explaining exactly what the donation is, and all the different ways it will help the family; that it is NOT charity, but rather a way to help them become independent so that they don't NEED charity. We thought (being the kind of people they are), they would all sit down together and read this as a family, and talk about it... this would be part of the present. Because she is a little young to understand, but her parents can guide her.
> 
> And in the meantime, she gets a pretty necklace!


Something like this would be cute for a kid. They love to see their name. LOL! 

http://www.thingsremembered.com/pro...ace/groupId/100/pc/101/c/0/sc/3513/168602.uts


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> I need to learn how to do this



If I ever make it up to your part of the coast, we'll go handbag-shopping together and then I'll give you lessons!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Something like this would be cute for a kid. They love to see their name. LOL!
> 
> http://www.thingsremembered.com/pro...ace/groupId/100/pc/101/c/0/sc/3513/168602.uts


Yes, that's the sort of thing I was thinking of, and as Izzy suggested, the date of her First Communion on the back. When I talk to my jeweler, I'm sure he & I can look at catalogs together and find just the right thing. I love the idea of a 16' chain with o-rings to make it adjustable.

If the silver is platinum-dipped, does that make it less likely to tarnish?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Disgusting stuff...leaves a metal taste in your mouth, *but I didn't get the cold so all is well!* I have a busy weekend with 2 fundraisers...our library auction/wine tasting (guess who will be doing that) and our scholarship dinner! Wonderful causes and I hope we make a ton of money!!!
> 
> 
> Love the idea of the donation to heifer.com. If it's the same organization I'm thinking of..*.the donating family gets a pic/story about the animal and family that receives the donation.* Very cool!
> I looked on the Tiffany website for a tiny sterling cross/chain as a gift. Everything sold separately and expensive, even for the tiny cross. The lockets were even more expensive! I'm sure you can do better. Just a thought...*at a lot of malls have a store/kiosk called Things Remembered.* They can personalize things on the spot.



I'm so glad you avoided the cold. Good luck with the fund-raisers!

Oh, I didn't know that the donating family gets info about family that receives the donation. That makes it even more special! I've been donating to heifer.org for years, but never as a gift. They have a section called "empowering women" where a woman is given an animal and that helps make her economically self-sufficient. 

Thanks for the heads-up on Things Remembered, though I'll probably work with my local jeweler if I can. He's the only jeweler in our tiny town, and I like to give him the business. But if it doesn't work out, I'll try the mall.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's the sort of thing I was thinking of, and as Izzy suggested, the date of her First Communion on the back. When I talk to my jeweler, I'm sure he & I can look at catalogs together and find just the right thing. I love the idea of a 16' chain with o-rings to make it adjustable.
> 
> If the silver is platinum-dipped, does that make it less likely to tarnish?


I think it gives the silver a different finish...not as shiny. But maybe it helps with tarnishing???



ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you avoided the cold. Good luck with the fund-raisers!
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that the donating family gets info about family that receives the donation. That makes it even more special! I've been donating to heifer.org for years, but never as a gift. They have a section called "empowering women" where a woman is given an animal and that helps make her economically self-sufficient.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on Things Remembered, though I'll probably work with my local jeweler if I can. He's the only jeweler in our tiny town, and I like to give him the business. But if it doesn't work out, I'll try the mall.


Definitely support local business first! But it gives you an idea................ 

Has anyone been following the Robert Durst saga? OMG, so creepy!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you avoided the cold. Good luck with the fund-raisers!
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that the donating family gets info about family that receives the donation. That makes it even more special! I've been donating to heifer.org for years, but never as a gift. They have a section called "empowering women" where a woman is given an animal and that helps make her economically self-sufficient.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on Things Remembered, though I'll probably work with my local jeweler if I can. He's the only jeweler in our tiny town, and I like to give him the business. But if it doesn't work out, I'll try the mall.


Elaine...I'm not sure if heifer.com is the organization that gives all that info. There is another organization that donates a goat to a family...I get them confused. 
Anyway, it's the gesture that counts!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Great photo.
> 
> Great to know. I might consider it. I was hoping to just lose enough weight that it would just go away like before menopause.
> 
> 
> So actually you could save money then by having a tummy tuck and lypo. Welcome to Megs new math. Think of that as a 5,000 + savings.



OMG!!  I like the way you think!!  I need to use your math on the DH!!



megt10 said:


> Unfortunately for me my girls are in the same place they were 30 years ago.



That's funny!!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's the sort of thing I was thinking of, and as Izzy suggested, the date of her First Communion on the back. When I talk to my jeweler, I'm sure he & I can look at catalogs together and find just the right thing. I love the idea of a 16' chain with o-rings to make it adjustable.
> 
> If the silver is platinum-dipped, does that make it less likely to tarnish?



Yes, Silver doesn't tarnish if it's Rhodium or Platinum plated.  It won't be as shiney but it won't have to be polished.  I have several Sterling Silver jewelry pieces that are Rhodium plated & they have never tarnished.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> A box chain for the locket is a *great* idea. Once I'm up & about I'm going to consult with my local jeweler and see what he can find for me.
> 
> The Hubster & I decided to also make a donation in her name to *heifer.org*, a great non-profit that gives animals (like a flock of geese, chickens, etc.) to a family in a developing country, to make the family self-sufficient. I have to call them, but I think she will get a little pamphlet explaining exactly what the donation is, and all the different ways it will help the family; that it is NOT charity, but rather a way to help them become independent so that they don't NEED charity. We thought (being the kind of people they are), they would all sit down together and read this as a family, and talk about it... this would be part of the present. Because she is a little young to understand, but her parents can guide her.
> 
> And in the meantime, she gets a pretty necklace!



I love that idea Elaine and I know her parents will and she will as well.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's the sort of thing I was thinking of, and as Izzy suggested, the date of her First Communion on the back. When I talk to my jeweler, I'm sure he & I can look at catalogs together and find just the right thing. I love the idea of a 16' chain with o-rings to make it adjustable.
> 
> If the silver is platinum-dipped, does that make it less likely to tarnish?



Such a cute idea!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


>


One of my very best friends is a Jewish gal from Chicago. She was my partner in crime back when we were only in our early 20s, back in that crazy 70s era. . We were holy terrors! lol! She was so much fun! Had a race car and everything! We are still the of friends although sadly are thousands of miles apart. What I wouldn't give for one more day with her! We would probably end up on the news! lol! I miss her so much!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Elaine...I'm not sure if heifer.com is the organization that gives all that info. There is another organization that donates a goat to a family...I get them confused.
> Anyway, it's the gesture that counts!


I'm going to call them (as soon as I have my voice back) and ask what info they send to the family. I think the more Gabriella can physically see, the more impact it will have on her. I still remember "Trick or Treat for UNICEF"... it made a big impression on me!

Here is what we're going to give. The photo of the little girl just *grabbed* at my heart!
http://www.heifer.org/gift-catalog/empowerment/promise-gift-basket-donation.html


----------



## chessmont

meg I am so sorry about Sammie - I hope they can give her relief soon.  I will be sending good thoughts your way that all goes well...


----------



## Izzy48

As most remember I posted a pic of a double sided sik wrap when Tisserande finished her work on it .  It has arrived and the colors are fantastic as is her work. She has remarkable talent.


----------



## Izzy48

Meg, I just read about Sammie and I am so sorry. I hope the surgery went well but I know you are on pins and needles. Thinking of you.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Sammie has stones in her bladder. She is having surgery this afternoon. She spent the night at the vets. They are giving her pain meds and antibiotics prior to surgery and try to keep her comfortable. We are a wreck. On the upside, the new bed was very comfortable. I woke up with very little pain in my back and hip for the first time in months.


Oh no, Meg!
Keep us posted and sending Sammie love and big hugs!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> As most remember I posted a pic of a double sided sik wrap when Tisserande finished her work on it .  It has arrived and the colors are fantastic as is her work. She has remarkable talent.
> 
> View attachment 2934829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934830


Just gorgeous and I love the size...definitely a wrap!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to buy plants and flowers. It was a wonderful day.


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> Sammie has stones in her bladder. She is having surgery this afternoon. She spent the night at the vets. They are giving her pain meds and antibiotics prior to surgery and try to keep her comfortable. We are a wreck. On the upside, the new bed was very comfortable. I woke up with very little pain in my back and hip for the first time in months.
> 
> Super pretty. I love the color and the sleeves. I hardly ever wear long sleeves as I get too hot. I dress more in layers. Do they make similar shirts with this kind of detail with shorter sleeves?
> 
> That sounds like a perfect gift.
> 
> Also really pretty.




Meg,   Hope Sammie is doing well after her surgery -- sending good wishes....


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Sammie has stones in her bladder. She is having surgery this afternoon. She spent the night at the vets. They are giving her pain meds and antibiotics prior to surgery and try to keep her comfortable. We are a wreck. On the upside, the new bed was very comfortable. I woke up with very little pain in my back and hip for the first time in months.



I'm so sorry to hear about your pet.  I had a Borzoi in the 80's that had surgery for stones in her bladder.  She recovered & was so much better.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> As most remember I posted a pic of a double sided sik wrap when Tisserande finished her work on it .  It has arrived and the colors are fantastic as is her work. She has remarkable talent.
> 
> View attachment 2934829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934830



That's beautiful!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> As most remember I posted a pic of a double sided sik wrap when Tisserande finished her work on it .  It has arrived and the colors are fantastic as is her work. She has remarkable talent.
> 
> View attachment 2934829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934830


Oh, Izzy, it is *sensational*! It looks so elegant on you. This weaver really does marvelous work, and you look beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *Sammie has stones in her bladder. She is having surgery this afternoon.* She spent the night at the vets. They are giving her pain meds and antibiotics prior to surgery and try to keep her comfortable. We are a wreck. On the upside, the new bed was very comfortable. I woke up with very little pain in my back and hip for the first time in months.



I'm so sorry to hear about poor Sammie. I hope she sailed through the surgery like the champion that she is. And even though you must be very worried, I hope that you & DH can manage to get some sleep in your comfy new bed.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went to buy plants and flowers. It was a wonderful day.


It's a beautiful bag, *Trudysmom*. Happy first day of spring... what a great way to celebrate!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We went to buy plants and flowers. It was a wonderful day.




So lovely, Trudy[emoji173]&#65039;
What...no bike???
I almost forgot what a beautiful flower looks like, snowing tonight AGAIN! [emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So lovely, Trudy[emoji173]&#65039;
> What...no bike???
> I almost forgot what a beautiful flower looks like, snowing tonight AGAIN! [emoji300]&#65039;


Wow, SQ... you guys in New England have really gotten whacked this year. I hope you have a blissful summer to make up for it!


----------



## luvprada

elainepg said:


> if i ever make it up to your part of the coast, we'll go handbag-shopping together and then i'll give you lessons!


----------



## luvprada

Meg, any updates on Sammie?


----------



## luvprada

elainepg said:


> it's a beautiful bag, *trudysmom*. Happy first day of spring... What a great way to celebrate!



+1


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Sammie has stones in her bladder. She is having surgery this afternoon. She spent the night at the vets. They are giving her pain meds and antibiotics prior to surgery and try to keep her comfortable. We are a wreck. On the upside, the new bed was very comfortable. I woke up with very little pain in my back and hip for the first time in months.
> 
> Super pretty. I love the color and the sleeves. I hardly ever wear long sleeves as I get too hot. I dress more in layers. Do they make similar shirts with this kind of detail with shorter sleeves?
> 
> That sounds like a perfect gift.
> 
> Also really pretty.


Sorry about Sammie, Meg. It always so hard when our most faithful companions get sick.  Will say prayers for here and I have a good feeling she will be fine!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Sammie has stones in her bladder. She is having surgery this afternoon. She spent the night at the vets. They are giving her pain meds and antibiotics prior to surgery and try to keep her comfortable. We are a wreck. On the upside, the new bed was very comfortable. I woke up with very little pain in my back and hip for the first time in months.
> 
> Super pretty. I love the color and the sleeves. I hardly ever wear long sleeves as I get too hot. I dress more in layers. Do they make similar shirts with this kind of detail with shorter sleeves?
> 
> That sounds like a perfect gift.
> 
> Also really pretty.



*Meg*, I'm so sorry about Sammie - how is she??


----------



## ElainePG

Teaser shot.  For the full reveal, go *here*: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...hel-rhapsody-in-blue-899573.html#post28268000


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> Teaser shot.  For the full reveal, go *here*: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...hel-rhapsody-in-blue-899573.html#post28268000




love the color - congrats on this beauty!!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> love the color - congrats on this beauty!!


Thank you, *19flowers*!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Teaser shot.  For the full reveal, go *here*: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...hel-rhapsody-in-blue-899573.html#post28268000



That's beautiful!!  I love the rich color!!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> That's beautiful!!  I love the rich color!!


Thank you, *cdt*! And thanks for coming over to see the reveal!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Wow, SQ... you guys in New England have really gotten whacked this year. I hope you have a blissful summer to make up for it!


One word, Elaine...depressing!



ElainePG said:


> Teaser shot.  For the full reveal, go *here*: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...psody-in-blue-899573.html#post28268000[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Finally...I've been waiting with bated breath, Elaine! Just stunning...a winner!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> One word, Elaine...depressing!
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser shot.  For the full reveal, go *here*: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...psody-in-blue-899573.html#post28268000[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Finally...I've been waiting with bated breath, Elaine! Just stunning...a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Elaine, it is as beautiful as I thought it would be. The color is wonderful. A truly gorgeous bag for you. So happy for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Teaser shot.  For the full reveal, go *here*: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...hel-rhapsody-in-blue-899573.html#post28268000




The hardware on this bag is beautifully done and compliments the bag perfectly. Well done!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Finally...I've been waiting with bated breath, Elaine! Just stunning...a winner!





Izzy48 said:


> The hardware on this bag is beautifully done and compliments the bag perfectly. Well done!





Izzy48 said:


> Oh Elaine, it is as beautiful as I thought it would be. The color is wonderful. A truly gorgeous bag for you. So happy for you.



Thank you for coming over to visit, *skyqueen* and *izzy*!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!  I like the way you think!!  I need to use your math on the DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> *That's funny*!!


Yet, sad and true. 


chessmont said:


> meg I am so sorry about Sammie - I hope they can give her relief soon.  I will be sending good thoughts your way that all goes well...


Thank you. Sammie is home and doing ok. I took off the cone of shame and am keeping an eye on her. She is in pain but it seems a lot less than yesterday. Mostly she is resting comfortably. The vet removed 4 stones and they have been sent away for analysis. 


Izzy48 said:


> As most remember I posted a pic of a double sided sik wrap when Tisserande finished her work on it .  It has arrived and the colors are fantastic as is her work. She has remarkable talent.
> 
> View attachment 2934829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934830


It looks so good on you Izzy.


Izzy48 said:


> Meg, I just read about Sammie and I am so sorry. I hope the surgery went well but I know you are on pins and needles. Thinking of you.


Thank you Izzy. Sammie's surgery went well and she is recovering nicely I think.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Oh no, Meg!
> Keep us posted and sending Sammie love and big hugs!





Trudysmom said:


> We went to buy plants and flowers. It was a wonderful day.


Love the bag and the way you capture the pictures of them.


19flowers said:


> Meg,   Hope Sammie is doing well after her surgery -- sending good wishes....





cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your pet.  I had a Borzoi in the 80's that had surgery for stones in her bladder.  She recovered & was so much better.



Thank you ladies. Sammie is on the road to recovery.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about poor Sammie. I hope she sailed through the surgery like the champion that she is. And even though you must be very worried, I hope that you & DH can manage to get some sleep in your comfy new bed.





luvprada said:


> Meg, any updates on Sammie?





CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry about Sammie, Meg. It always so hard when our most faithful companions get sick.  Will say prayers for here and I have a good feeling she will be fine!





Cilifene said:


> *Meg*, I'm so sorry about Sammie - how is she??



Thank you, ladies. Sammie is on the mend. It has been a busy couple of days here. My bedroom furniture arrived yesterday. I hadn't expected it so soon. I spent all of yesterday cleaning out all of the drawers. It was a huge undertaking. I don't know how I was even able to open my nightstand drawers they were filled with so much junk. Unfortunately for me my nightstand has problem and will need to be replaced. It has two drawers and when I open the bottom drawer the top comes open too. It is wearing away the finish on the bottom drawer. Ugh. I did call and they will replace it but I have to wait until they get another one in a months time. It's always something.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. Sammie is on the mend. It has been a busy couple of days here. My bedroom furniture arrived yesterday. I hadn't expected it so soon. I spent all of yesterday cleaning out all of the drawers. It was a huge undertaking. I don't know how I was even able to open my nightstand drawers they were filled with so much junk. Unfortunately for me my nightstand has problem and will need to be replaced. It has two drawers and when I open the bottom drawer the top comes open too. It is wearing away the finish on the bottom drawer. Ugh. I did call and they will replace it but I have to wait until they get another one in a months time. It's always something.



I'm so glad to hear that Sammie is on the mend, meg. I'm sure it's been a stressful few days for you, especially seeing her in pain.

Oh, how *incredibly frustrating* about the nightstand! Here you thought your bedroom was all set, and it was probably a good feeling clearing out those drawers (even though I'm sure you were exhausted), and then to find a problem... yuck!

And of *course* it's not something they can send out tomorrow... of *course* it's something you're going to have to wait for. In the meantime, though it's annoying, can you use the nightstand until you get the replacement? Or will you have to live out of boxes?

You're right... it's always something!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad to hear that Sammie is on the mend, meg. I'm sure it's been a stressful few days for you, especially seeing her in pain.
> 
> Oh, how *incredibly frustrating* about the nightstand! Here you thought your bedroom was all set, and it was probably a good feeling clearing out those drawers (even though I'm sure you were exhausted), and then to find a problem... yuck!
> 
> And of *course* it's not something they can send out tomorrow... of *course* it's something you're going to have to wait for. In the meantime, though it's annoying, can you use the nightstand until you get the replacement? Or will you have to live out of boxes?
> 
> You're right... it's always something!



I can use this one until they have the replacement. They offered to have me change the nightstands out but we gave away our other set to our cleaning ladies. Plus we really like them. DH's is fine and so is the dresser and coffee table. It did feel really good to get it all cleaned out. I went from 4 drawers to 2 but they are deeper and really more useable. Most of my stuff is upstairs in my closet but I keep a few things downstairs in the nightstand. You are right it is super frustrating especially since it's following so closely on the heels of the bed headboard and leg fiasco. Hopefully I can get them out here this week to finish getting the bed set up. Naturally by the time the brackets and legs arrived by UPS the company was closed for the weekend.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I can use this one until they have the replacement. They offered to have me change the nightstands out but we gave away our other set to our cleaning ladies. Plus we really like them. DH's is fine and so is the dresser and coffee table. It did feel really good to get it all cleaned out. I went from 4 drawers to 2 but they are deeper and really more useable. Most of my stuff is upstairs in my closet but I keep a few things downstairs in the nightstand. *You are right it is super frustrating especially since it's following so closely on the heels of the bed headboard and leg fiasco. *Hopefully I can get them out here this week to finish getting the bed set up. *Naturally by the time the brackets and legs arrived by UPS the company was closed for the weekend.*



Gilda said it best!


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. Sammie is on the mend. It has been a busy couple of days here. My bedroom furniture arrived yesterday. I hadn't expected it so soon. I spent all of yesterday cleaning out all of the drawers. It was a huge undertaking. I don't know how I was even able to open my nightstand drawers they were filled with so much junk. Unfortunately for me my nightstand has problem and will need to be replaced. It has two drawers and when I open the bottom drawer the top comes open too. It is wearing away the finish on the bottom drawer. Ugh. I did call and they will replace it but I have to wait until they get another one in a months time. It's always something.


So glad to hear Sammie is getting better! I hate when my doggies are sick! Here is a pic of my youngest one, Scooter, when we took him camping with us in our 5th wheel! They love to go camping with us.   Hope you get your nightstand situation straightened up soon!


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Yet, sad and true.
> 
> Thank you. Sammie is home and doing ok. I took off the cone of shame and am keeping an eye on her. She is in pain but it seems a lot less than yesterday. Mostly she is resting comfortably. The vet removed 4 stones and they have been sent away for analysis.
> 
> It looks so good on you Izzy.
> 
> Thank you Izzy. Sammie's surgery went well and she is recovering nicely I think.


Oh Geez! I thought Sammie was a pooch! lol! He's a pretty kitty!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> Gilda said it best!


Oh God! I loved her!!  What a shame she is no longer with us, she was so hilarious! One of the funniest women EVER!!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. Sammie is on the mend. It has been a busy couple of days here. My bedroom furniture arrived yesterday. I hadn't expected it so soon. I spent all of yesterday cleaning out all of the drawers. It was a huge undertaking. I don't know how I was even able to open my nightstand drawers they were filled with so much junk. Unfortunately for me my nightstand has problem and will need to be replaced. It has two drawers and when I open the bottom drawer the top comes open too. It is wearing away the finish on the bottom drawer. Ugh. I did call and they will replace it but I have to wait until they get another one in a months time. It's always something.



Glad to hear Sammie is on the mend.  It will take some time & rest is the best answer.
Lucky you with new furniture.  I would love to get new living room furniture but we're putting it off for right now.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. Sammie is on the mend.
> It's always something.


Good news and prayers answered!
Yes, always something..........................


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> Love the bag and the way you capture the pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. Sammie is on the road to recovery.




so glad Sammie is doing well - hope she has a quick recovery.


----------



## luvprada

19flowers said:


> so glad Sammie is doing well - hope she has a quick recovery.



+ 1 
 she's very pretty. I thought she was a dog also. Thanks for sharing her picture.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yet, sad and true.
> 
> Thank you. Sammie is home and doing ok. I took off the cone of shame and am keeping an eye on her. She is in pain but it seems a lot less than yesterday. Mostly she is resting comfortably. The vet removed 4 stones and they have been sent away for analysis.
> 
> It looks so good on you Izzy.
> 
> Thank you Izzy. Sammie's surgery went well and she is recovering nicely I think.



Oh, poor baby - I'm so glad it went well......


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Oh, poor baby - I'm so glad it went well......





Cilifene,   Is your LV Montaigne the MM size?   I'm waiting to see the Montaigne MM in the new Dahlia color - I've fallen in love with Montaigne!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Gilda said it best!


LOL, loved her.


CinthiaZ said:


> So glad to hear Sammie is getting better! I hate when my doggies are sick! Here is a pic of my youngest one, Scooter, when we took him camping with us in our 5th wheel! They love to go camping with us.   Hope you get your nightstand situation straightened up soon!


He is such a handsome boy.


cdtracing said:


> Glad to hear Sammie is on the mend.  It will take some time & rest is the best answer.
> Lucky you with new furniture.  I would love to get new living room furniture but we're putting it off for right now.


Thank you. We had been putting it off for a long time too. It was long overdo.


skyqueen said:


> Good news and prayers answered!
> Yes, always something..........................


Thanks, SQ. 


19flowers said:


> so glad Sammie is doing well - hope she has a quick recovery.


Thank you.


luvprada said:


> + 1
> she's very pretty. I thought she was a dog also. Thanks for sharing her picture.



Thanks Luv. Sammie and Princess are cats and Misha and Nick are dogs. We have a full house.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh, poor baby - I'm so glad it went well......



Thanks Cilifene. I am so glad that it was caught in time and that she seems to be feeling better ever day.


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,   Is your LV Montaigne the MM size?   I'm waiting to see the Montaigne MM in the new Dahlia color - I've fallen in love with Montaigne!



Yes it's the MM size - Dahlia is a pink color? I'm sure it'll be beautiful....


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Yes it's the MM size - Dahlia is a pink color? I'm sure it'll be beautiful....




I think Dahlia is a pink/raspberry color - haven't seen it IRL -  hope it's what I think it is!!


----------



## chessmont

CinthiaZ said:


> So glad to hear Sammie is getting better! I hate when my doggies are sick! Here is a pic of my youngest one, Scooter, when we took him camping with us in our 5th wheel! They love to go camping with us.   Hope you get your nightstand situation straightened up soon!



A beautiful dog!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> I think Dahlia is a pink/raspberry color - haven't seen it IRL -  hope it's what I think it is!!


Please post pix, *19flowers*, and I hope it's exactly what you're hoping for. Pinks are SO difficult!


----------



## skyqueen

19flowers said:


> I think Dahlia is a pink/raspberry color - haven't seen it IRL -  hope it's what I think it is!!


Fingers crossed...love that bag!


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> So glad to hear Sammie is getting better! I hate when my doggies are sick! Here is a pic of my youngest one, Scooter, when we took him camping with us in our 5th wheel! They love to go camping with us.   Hope you get your nightstand situation straightened up soon!




How did I miss this handsome guy? [emoji79]


----------



## ElainePG

So excited... the new chain arrived for my YSL Muse bag! In case everyone's forgotten, this is the one that *cinthia* recommended. I found it on eBay, and it cost next to nothing. The seller, Howard, could *not* have been nicer to work with.

And doesn't the color of the leather on his chain blend perfectly with the bronze leather on the Muse bag? If you don't look too closely, you'd think they were designed to go together!

Now I have the option of carrying this as a crossbody bag... color me happy!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> So excited... the new chain arrived for my YSL Muse bag! In case everyone's forgotten, this is the one that *cinthia* recommended. I found it on eBay, and it cost next to nothing. The seller, Howard, could *not* have been nicer to work with.
> 
> And doesn't the color of the leather on his chain blend perfectly with the bronze leather on the Muse bag? If you don't look too closely, you'd think they were designed to go together!
> 
> Now I have the option of carrying this as a crossbody bag... color me happy!


Very pretty bag. It looks great!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag. It looks great!


Thanks, *Trudys*! And I love your new avatar... so bright and cheerful!

Did you read Purse Blog today? They featured a D&B bag... I thought of you!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> So excited... the new chain arrived for my YSL Muse bag! In case everyone's forgotten, this is the one that *cinthia* recommended. I found it on eBay, and it cost next to nothing. The seller, Howard, could *not* have been nicer to work with.
> 
> And doesn't the color of the leather on his chain blend perfectly with the bronze leather on the Muse bag? If you don't look too closely, you'd think they were designed to go together!
> 
> Now I have the option of carrying this as a crossbody bag... color me happy!



That's looks perfect!!  Such a gorgeous bag with the added plus of being able to wear it as a crossbody now!!!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> That's looks perfect!!  Such a gorgeous bag with the added plus of being able to wear it as a crossbody now!!!


I know, right? I am SO pumped!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *Trudys*! And I love your new avatar... so bright and cheerful!
> 
> Did you read Purse Blog today? They featured a D&B bag... I thought of you!


 Thank you about the avatar. 

I see the Dooney now.


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> So excited... the new chain arrived for my YSL Muse bag! In case everyone's forgotten, this is the one that *cinthia* recommended. I found it on eBay, and it cost next to nothing. The seller, Howard, could *not* have been nicer to work with.
> 
> And doesn't the color of the leather on his chain blend perfectly with the bronze leather on the Muse bag? If you don't look too closely, you'd think they were designed to go together!
> 
> Now I have the option of carrying this as a crossbody bag... color me happy!



a perfect match - looks so nice!!


----------



## Cilifene

Perfect with the new chain Elaine &#128076;


----------



## skyqueen

A happy ending! [emoji76]


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> a perfect match - looks so nice!!





Cilifene said:


> Perfect with the new chain Elaine &#128076;



Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Eye makeup question. I always wear a ton of eye makeup, because otherwise my eyes disappear behind my glasses. So I'm actually pretty competent with eye shadow, liner, and mascara. And because it's near my eyes, I always buy the good stuff.

The last few seasons I've been treating myself to the YSL collector's edition eyeshadow. I have the last three, and was looking forward to the one for spring.

But look at the colors they put into it! I like 4 out of the 5... but *PINK*???? Won't it make me look like a bunny rabbit?

Or not?

Suggestions gratefully accepted.


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> Eye makeup question. I always wear a ton of eye makeup, because otherwise my eyes disappear behind my glasses. So I'm actually pretty competent with eye shadow, liner, and mascara. And because it's near my eyes, I always buy the good stuff.
> 
> The last few seasons I've been treating myself to the YSL collector's edition eyeshadow. I have the last three, and was looking forward to the one for spring.
> 
> But look at the colors they put into it! I like 4 out of the 5... but *PINK*???? Won't it make me look like a bunny rabbit?
> 
> Or not?
> 
> Suggestions gratefully accepted.




Elaine,    I think you can mix the pink and yellow/beige colors together to make a nice base color for lids - I worked at Chanel as a Beaute Analyste a few years ago and loved mixing colors to make a special unusual color --- I think these two would work nicely together -- what do you think?   I'd make it more yellow than pink.....

I'd also try the pink and the light brown/tan/taupe shade together for lids....


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> Elaine,    I think you can mix the pink and yellow/beige colors together to make a nice base color for lids - I worked at Chanel as a Beaute Analyste a few years ago and loved mixing colors to make a special unusual color --- I think these two would work nicely together -- what do you think?   I'd make it more yellow than pink.....
> 
> I'd also try the pink and the light brown/tan/taupe shade together for lids....


That's a very interesting idea, *19flowers*. Thank you. So the yellow/pink would be the base, and then I go from there, layering the other colors where I would ordinarily put them... right?

How wonderful to have a Chanel Beauté Analyste on this thread!  I used to go to one at the Chanel counter at Nordstrom when The Hubster and I lived in Salt Lake City. I'd go in at the end of the day, if we had an event in the evening, and she'd "do my face" for me. She was terrific: I always looked *much* younger and prettier when I left than I had when I walked in!


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> That's a very interesting idea, *19flowers*. Thank you. So the yellow/pink would be the base, and then I go from there, layering the other colors where I would ordinarily put them... right?
> 
> How wonderful to have a Chanel Beauté Analyste on this thread!  I used to go to one at the Chanel counter at Nordstrom when The Hubster and I lived in Salt Lake City. I'd go in at the end of the day, if we had an event in the evening, and she'd "do my face" for me. She was terrific: I always looked *much* younger and prettier when I left than I had when I walked in!



Yes -- I'd use the yellow/pink as a light wash of color over the lid, then layer the darker shades like you normally would do -- I bet it will look fantastic!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Eye makeup question. I always wear a ton of eye makeup, because otherwise my eyes disappear behind my glasses. So I'm actually pretty competent with eye shadow, liner, and mascara. And because it's near my eyes, I always buy the good stuff.
> 
> The last few seasons I've been treating myself to the YSL collector's edition eyeshadow. I have the last three, and was looking forward to the one for spring.
> 
> But look at the colors they put into it! I like 4 out of the 5... but *PINK*???? Won't it make me look like a bunny rabbit?
> 
> Or not?
> 
> Suggestions gratefully accepted.


 


19flowers said:


> Elaine,    I think you can mix the pink and yellow/beige colors together to make a nice base color for lids - I worked at Chanel as a Beaute Analyste a few years ago and loved mixing colors to make a special unusual color --- I think these two would work nicely together -- what do you think?   I'd make it more yellow than pink.....
> 
> I'd also try the pink and the light brown/tan/taupe shade together for lids....


Yes...mix a smidge of the pink with the lightest color, it will warm the lighter color up. You can use it under your brow bone, too.
There always seems to be one color that's off in an eye shadow palette. LOL!


----------



## cdtracing

19flowers said:


> Elaine,    I think you can mix the pink and yellow/beige colors together to make a nice base color for lids - I worked at Chanel as a Beaute Analyste a few years ago and loved mixing colors to make a special unusual color --- I think these two would work nicely together -- what do you think?   I'd make it more yellow than pink.....
> 
> I'd also try the pink and the light brown/tan/taupe shade together for lids....



+1  That's what I would try.  The pink should add a warm tone to the base color.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Yes...mix a smidge of the pink with the lightest color, it will warm the lighter color up. You can use it under your brow bone, too.
> *There always seems to be one color that's off in an eye shadow palette.* LOL!



I know, right?  Though from the reviews, this pink doesn't go on nearly as bright as it shows on the palette. And I'll definitely try the trick that you and *19flowers* described, about mixing it with the pale yellow. I think it will be beautiful for spring and summer. 

Funny story: after seeing it on the YSL site, I (of course!) went to buy it at Nordstrom, so I'd rack up some points. Well, they were sold out. So was NM, Bloomies, BG, and Sephora. Turns out the palette came out in...

... wait for it...

*January*! So I wonder why YSL just sent me the email today???? At any rate I called the Nordstrom web site, and (Nordstrom being Nordstrom) the CSR called around and found a store in L.A. that had one left. So I'll be getting it after all.resents

Now I certainly hope I like it! I'll like the cover, at any rate... as you can see, it's covered with pink sequins. Very girly!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> +1  That's what I would try.  The pink should add a warm tone to the base color.


Thank you, *cdt*!


----------



## luvprada

I love eye shadow but stopped wearing except at night as it aged me during the day.  Unfortunately I have small brown eyes.


----------



## ElainePG

And speaking of sequins...


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> I love eye shadow but stopped wearing except at night as *it aged me during the day*.  Unfortunately I have small brown eyes.


Eyeshadow would probably age me too, *luv*, if I didn't wear glasses every single minute. One thing to be said for glasses plus undereye concealer... they hide a multitude of sins!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Eye makeup question. I always wear a ton of eye makeup, because otherwise my eyes disappear behind my glasses. So I'm actually pretty competent with eye shadow, liner, and mascara. And because it's near my eyes, I always buy the good stuff.
> 
> The last few seasons I've been treating myself to the YSL collector's edition eyeshadow. I have the last three, and was looking forward to the one for spring.
> 
> But look at the colors they put into it! I like 4 out of the 5... but *PINK*???? *Won't it make me look like a bunny rabbit?*
> 
> Or not?
> 
> Suggestions gratefully accepted.



LOL 



19flowers said:


> Elaine,    I think you can mix the pink and yellow/beige colors together to make a nice base color for lids - I worked at Chanel as a Beaute Analyste a few years ago and loved mixing colors to make a special unusual color --- I think these two would work nicely together -- what do you think?   I'd make it more yellow than pink.....
> 
> I'd also try the pink and the light brown/tan/taupe shade together for lids....



Great with beaute analyste here 



skyqueen said:


> Yes...mix a smidge of the pink with the lightest color, it will warm the lighter color up. You can use it under your brow bone, too.
> *There always seems to be one color that's off in an eye shadow palette.* LOL!



That's the one color the intern made


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Great with beaute analyste here
> 
> 
> 
> *That's the one color the intern made*



 Too funny, *cilifene*! From now on, whenever I use this palette, I will think "intern color" when I use the pink section!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> So excited... the new chain arrived for my YSL Muse bag! In case everyone's forgotten, this is the one that *cinthia* recommended. I found it on eBay, and it cost next to nothing. The seller, Howard, could *not* have been nicer to work with.
> 
> And doesn't the color of the leather on his chain blend perfectly with the bronze leather on the Muse bag? If you don't look too closely, you'd think they were designed to go together!
> 
> Now I have the option of carrying this as a crossbody bag... color me happy!


I love the chain with the bag. It is a perfect match and will make the YSL so much more functional for carrying it on a daily basis. This is the one color bag that I don't have. Every time I see it I know I must hunt one down.


ElainePG said:


> Eye makeup question. I always wear a ton of eye makeup, because otherwise my eyes disappear behind my glasses. So I'm actually pretty competent with eye shadow, liner, and mascara. And because it's near my eyes, I always buy the good stuff.
> 
> The last few seasons I've been treating myself to the YSL collector's edition eyeshadow. I have the last three, and was looking forward to the one for spring.
> 
> But look at the colors they put into it! I like 4 out of the 5... but *PINK*???? Won't it make me look like a bunny rabbit?
> 
> Or not?
> 
> Suggestions gratefully accepted.


Oh I love the colors in the eyeshadow. I happen to like pink and mix it with a lot of different browns and darker purple shades. Sometimes I will just sweep a little pink over the eyelid. I read somewhere that pink eyeshadow actually makes you appear wide awake and rested. 


ElainePG said:


> I know, right?  Though from the reviews, this pink doesn't go on nearly as bright as it shows on the palette. And I'll definitely try the trick that you and *19flowers* described, about mixing it with the pale yellow. I think it will be beautiful for spring and summer.
> 
> Funny story: after seeing it on the YSL site, I (of course!) went to buy it at Nordstrom, so I'd rack up some points. Well, they were sold out. So was NM, Bloomies, BG, and Sephora. Turns out the palette came out in...
> 
> ... wait for it...
> 
> *January*! So I wonder why YSL just sent me the email today???? At any rate I called the Nordstrom web site, and (Nordstrom being Nordstrom) the CSR called around and found a store in L.A. that had one left. So I'll be getting it after all.resents
> 
> Now I certainly hope I like it! I'll like the cover, at any rate... as you can see, it's covered with pink sequins. Very girly!:giggles:



Good for you Elaine. I love the cover of the shadow. It looks like all the shades are very wearable.


----------



## megt10

The furniture saga continues:
They came yesterday to switch out the higher legs with the lower ones and told me that was all they were supposed to be doing. I was so pissed. I talked to their customer service and the lady told me that they didn't deliver a headboard to me and so they could not install it. OMG, I had to really get pissy with her to get her to look at the complete order. Soon as she found it she had me put tweedle dumb back on the phone. So then he tells me that he may not have the tools to do it. Seriously! 
So they finally get the headboard attached to the best of their ability which left a lot to be desired. It isn't secure and it's off center with the mattress 
I will have to have Mark (my contractor) redo it but at least it is up. It took them forever too since they really didn't have the proper tools. The guy told me he didn't know what the job was when he arrived. So my question is if you don't know what the job is wouldn't you bring everything you might possibly need?
Anyway, I am thrilled that the animals can easily get on the bed now without risk of hurting themselves.


----------



## megt10

I don't think with everything that has gone on that I have posted pictures of my handbag that I purchased a couple of weeks ago. I haven't used it yet but did take pictures. I also got the sandals that I posted that were on the Net-a-Porter website. I found them on Rue La La for a couple hundred dollars less. Totally love them. I also found one of my HG scarves on eBay from one of my favorite sellers.


----------



## megt10

I figured that I had better post these pictures as I have 1 more bag coming then I am done, hopefully for the rest of the year at least. Unless I get motivated and sell a bunch of the handbags that don't fit my lifestyle anymore.

I am getting hopefully tomorrow  the Chanel Flower Power Medium Boy Bag. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it gracing the cover of the BG accessories catalogue. Of course, I had no hope of finding one and never bothered to look. They are sold out everywhere. Then my friend in Florida the one I had the last bag sent to was shopping at one of her favorite boutiques in Miami. They had 3 of them. There were 2 medium and 1 small. She knew another friend was wanting one and so she sent her the information and she bought one of them. She had the other one held for me, just in case . After thinking about it I purchased it on Sunday. I am hoping I love it as it can only be returned for store credit. On the upside, I didn't have to pay sales tax since there is no boutique here in Cali. It apparently has a longer strap drop than the previous Boy bags at 22 in. That should be a perfect drop length. It also has a padded shoulder pad for added comfort from what I have read. I found the information and pictures on Portero website where it is for sale already at a 25% markup.

This coveted runway "Flower Power" Chanel Medium Boy bag of pink quilted lambskin is beautifully accented by silver tone hardware and features a full front flap with the Boy signature CC push lock closure and silver tone chain link and leather padded shoulder/crossbody strap.The interior is lined in black fabric with open pocket on rear wall.

Hardware: Silver
Country of Origin: Italy
Color: Multi-color
Closure: Pushlock
Shoulder Strap Drop (in inches): 22
Height (in inches): 5.5
Width (in inches): 10
Depth (in inches): 3


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> The furniture saga continues:
> They came yesterday to switch out the higher legs with the lower ones and told me that was all they were supposed to be doing. I was so pissed. I talked to their customer service and the lady told me that they didn't deliver a headboard to me and so they could not install it. OMG, I had to really get pissy with her to get her to look at the complete order. Soon as she found it she had me put tweedle dumb back on the phone. So then he tells me that he may not have the tools to do it. Seriously!
> So they finally get the headboard attached to the best of their ability which left a lot to be desired. It isn't secure and it's off center with the mattress
> I will have to have Mark (my contractor) redo it but at least it is up. It took them forever too since they really didn't have the proper tools. The guy told me he didn't know what the job was when he arrived. So my question is if you don't know what the job is wouldn't you bring everything you might possibly need?
> Anyway, I am thrilled that the animals can easily get on the bed now without risk of hurting themselves.



I know how you feel.  I hate it when someone shows up to do a job but doesn't know what the job is so they "don't have the tools to do it properly".  Give me a break!  Does your job  not have a job description & in that description, shouldn't you know what to bring to complete the job?  Anyway, with all the headache, it looks great.  I love the padded headboard.  I'm getting bored with the bedroom suit we have but I want to get new furniture for the living room first.  But, right now, that's on the back burner since we have other things to do with the house...like re-grading & landscaping the back yard so it can be re-fenced.  We're already had trees taken down & the stumps ground up.  Now we have to get rid of any left over debris & hope the weather will hold til we can get it re-graded.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I don't think with everything that has gone on that I have posted pictures of my handbag that I purchased a couple of weeks ago. I haven't used it yet but did take pictures. I also got the sandals that I posted that were on the Net-a-Porter website. I found them on Rue La La for a couple hundred dollars less. Totally love them. I also found one of my HG scarves on eBay from one of my favorite sellers.



That bag is gorgeous.  Is it Stingray?  Those are wonderful finds.  I love Rue La La!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> I know how you feel.  I hate it when someone shows up to do a job but doesn't know what the job is so they "don't have the tools to do it properly".  Give me a break!  Does your job  not have a job description & in that description, shouldn't you know what to bring to complete the job?  Anyway, with all the headache, it looks great.  I love the padded headboard.  I'm getting bored with the bedroom suit we have but I want to get new furniture for the living room first.  But, right now, that's on the back burner since we have other things to do with the house...like re-grading & landscaping the back yard so it can be re-fenced.  We're already had trees taken down & the stumps ground up.  Now we have to get rid of any left over debris & hope the weather will hold til we can get it re-graded.


I agree. I mean even my gardener has the tool that he needed to get the bolts attached tight enough that the headboard doesn't wobble. 


cdtracing said:


> That bag is gorgeous.  Is it Stingray?  Those are wonderful finds.  I love Rue La La!



Thank you. The bag is python and stingray. I purchased it with a gift card that I had from Saks. I had to have it sent to my friend in Florida because it is illegal to import python in Cali. Then she sent it on to me. It really is a gorgeous bag. My guess is that this designer will become more well known as time goes on. The bag is so well made, lightweight and really functional. The shoulder strap adjusts to any position that you want with a slide mechanism.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I agree. I mean even my gardener has the tool that he needed to get the bolts attached tight enough that the headboard doesn't wobble.
> 
> 
> Thank you. The bag is python and stingray. I purchased it with a gift card that I had from Saks. I had to have it sent to my friend in Florida because it is illegal to import python in Cali. Then she sent it on to me. It really is a gorgeous bag. My guess is that this designer will become more well known as time goes on. The bag is so well made, lightweight and really functional. The shoulder strap adjusts to any position that you want with a slide mechanism.



LOL!  Even I have the tool needed to tighten bolts to a headboard!

That bag is really stiking!  Who is the designer, if I may ask?  I'm glad Ga doesn't have a problem with importing python.  It's crazy sometimes what you have to do to get a coveted leather product delivered.  My husband has family in Cali & sometimes I've had to middle man something they ordered. LOL


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love the chain with the bag. It is a perfect match and will make the YSL so much more functional for carrying it on a daily basis. This is the one color bag that I don't have. *Every time I see it I know I must hunt one down.*
> 
> Oh I love the colors in the eyeshadow. I happen to like pink and mix it with a lot of different browns and darker purple shades. Sometimes I will just sweep a little pink over the eyelid. *I read somewhere that pink eyeshadow actually makes you appear wide awake and rested. *



Good to know, *meg*... in that case, I'll wear it every day!!!

Oh, I can definitely see you carrying a bronze bag, meg. Especially one, like this one, that isn't super-metallic. Time to shop! Tally ho!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> The furniture saga continues:
> They came yesterday to switch out the higher legs with the lower ones and told me that was all they were supposed to be doing. I was so pissed. I talked to their customer service and the lady told me that they didn't deliver a headboard to me and so they could not install it. OMG, I had to really get pissy with her to get her to look at the complete order. Soon as she found it she had me put tweedle dumb back on the phone. So then he tells me that he may not have the tools to do it. Seriously!
> So they finally get the headboard attached to the best of their ability which left a lot to be desired. It isn't secure and it's off center with the mattress
> I will have to have Mark (my contractor) redo it but at least it is up. It took them forever too since they really didn't have the proper tools. The guy told me he didn't know what the job was when he arrived. So my question is if you don't know what the job is wouldn't you bring everything you might possibly need?
> Anyway, I am thrilled that the animals can easily get on the bed now without risk of hurting themselves.


Too frustrating for words, meg, but i must say, I love the way you make up your bed. The 3 pillows are such a cute touch! Do the 3 cities have any special significance?

Is the headboard padded? It looks very pretty with the bedcover.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> The furniture saga continues:
> They came yesterday to switch out the higher legs with the lower ones and told me that was all they were supposed to be doing. I was so pissed. I talked to their customer service and the lady told me that they didn't deliver a headboard to me and so they could not install it. OMG, I had to really get pissy with her to get her to look at the complete order. Soon as she found it she had me put tweedle dumb back on the phone. So then he tells me that he may not have the tools to do it. Seriously!
> So they finally get the headboard attached to the best of their ability which left a lot to be desired. It isn't secure and it's off center with the mattress
> I will have to have Mark (my contractor) redo it but at least it is up. It took them forever too since they really didn't have the proper tools. The guy told me he didn't know what the job was when he arrived. So my question is if you don't know what the job is wouldn't you bring everything you might possibly need?
> Anyway, I am thrilled that the animals can easily get on the bed now without risk of hurting themselves.


One question...are they a friggin' furniture store? 
I could probably screw a headboard in! UGH


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I don't think with everything that has gone on that I have posted pictures of my handbag that I purchased a couple of weeks ago. I haven't used it yet but did take pictures. I also got the sandals that I posted that were on the Net-a-Porter website. I found them on Rue La La for a couple hundred dollars less. Totally love them. I also found one of my HG scarves on eBay from one of my favorite sellers.


Good find with the Tohu Bohu shawl...especially in that CW! I always wanted the black or framboise CW!!! 
Hard to come by..............................


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I figured that I had better post these pictures as I have 1 more bag coming then I am done, hopefully for the rest of the year at least. Unless I get motivated and sell a bunch of the handbags that don't fit my lifestyle anymore.
> 
> I am getting hopefully tomorrow  the Chanel Flower Power Medium Boy Bag. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it gracing the cover of the BG accessories catalogue. Of course, I had no hope of finding one and never bothered to look. They are sold out everywhere. Then my friend in Florida the one I had the last bag sent to was shopping at one of her favorite boutiques in Miami. They had 3 of them. There were 2 medium and 1 small. She knew another friend was wanting one and so she sent her the information and she bought one of them. She had the other one held for me, just in case . After thinking about it I purchased it on Sunday. I am hoping I love it as it can only be returned for store credit. On the upside, I didn't have to pay sales tax since there is no boutique here in Cali. It apparently has a longer strap drop than the previous Boy bags at 22 in. That should be a perfect drop length. It also has a padded shoulder pad for added comfort from what I have read. I found the information and pictures on Portero website where it is for sale already at a 25% markup.
> 
> This coveted runway "Flower Power" Chanel Medium Boy bag of pink quilted lambskin is beautifully accented by silver tone hardware and features a full front flap with the Boy signature CC push lock closure and silver tone chain link and leather padded shoulder/crossbody strap.The interior is lined in black fabric with open pocket on rear wall.
> 
> Hardware: Silver
> Country of Origin: Italy
> Color: Multi-color
> Closure: Pushlock
> Shoulder Strap Drop (in inches): 22
> Height (in inches): 5.5
> Width (in inches): 10
> Depth (in inches): 3


PS Dept had this bag on their site...I immediately thought of you! 
Definitely a "Meg Bag"!!! Gorgeous......................


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I figured that I had better post these pictures as I have 1 more bag coming then I am done, hopefully for the rest of the year at least. Unless I get motivated and sell a bunch of the handbags that don't fit my lifestyle anymore.
> 
> I am getting hopefully tomorrow  the Chanel Flower Power Medium Boy Bag. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it gracing the cover of the BG accessories catalogue. Of course, I had no hope of finding one and never bothered to look. They are sold out everywhere. Then my friend in Florida the one I had the last bag sent to was shopping at one of her favorite boutiques in Miami. They had 3 of them. There were 2 medium and 1 small. She knew another friend was wanting one and so she sent her the information and she bought one of them. She had the other one held for me, just in case . After thinking about it I purchased it on Sunday. I am hoping I love it as it can only be returned for store credit. On the upside, I didn't have to pay sales tax since there is no boutique here in Cali. It apparently has a longer strap drop than the previous Boy bags at 22 in. That should be a perfect drop length. It also has a padded shoulder pad for added comfort from what I have read. I found the information and pictures on Portero website where it is for sale already at a 25% markup.
> 
> This coveted runway "Flower Power" Chanel Medium Boy bag of pink quilted lambskin is beautifully accented by silver tone hardware and features a full front flap with the Boy signature CC push lock closure and silver tone chain link and leather padded shoulder/crossbody strap.The interior is lined in black fabric with open pocket on rear wall.
> 
> Hardware: Silver
> Country of Origin: Italy
> Color: Multi-color
> Closure: Pushlock
> Shoulder Strap Drop (in inches): 22
> Height (in inches): 5.5
> Width (in inches): 10
> Depth (in inches): 3



Stunning megt!! So much you


----------



## Izzy48

Instead of replying to each one love all your things Meg! What is the center of the blue bag Very unusual and the color of the other is awesome. Your pups are certainly at home. Good for them!


----------



## Izzy48

19flowers said:


> yes -- i'd use the yellow/pink as a light wash of color over the lid, then layer the darker shades like you normally would do -- i bet it will look fantastic!!



+1*


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> The furniture saga continues:
> They came yesterday to switch out the higher legs with the lower ones and told me that was all they were supposed to be doing. I was so pissed. I talked to their customer service and the lady told me that they didn't deliver a headboard to me and so they could not install it. OMG, I had to really get pissy with her to get her to look at the complete order. Soon as she found it she had me put tweedle dumb back on the phone. So then he tells me that he may not have the tools to do it. Seriously!
> So they finally get the headboard attached to the best of their ability which left a lot to be desired. It isn't secure and it's off center with the mattress
> I will have to have Mark (my contractor) redo it but at least it is up. It took them forever too since they really didn't have the proper tools. The guy told me he didn't know what the job was when he arrived. So my question is if you don't know what the job is wouldn't you bring everything you might possibly need?
> Anyway, I am thrilled that the animals can easily get on the bed now without risk of hurting themselves.




Meg,  love the pics of your sweet babies on the bed - they look so comfortable!


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> I figured that I had better post these pictures as I have 1 more bag coming then I am done, hopefully for the rest of the year at least. Unless I get motivated and sell a bunch of the handbags that don't fit my lifestyle anymore.
> 
> I am getting hopefully tomorrow  the Chanel Flower Power Medium Boy Bag. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it gracing the cover of the BG accessories catalogue. Of course, I had no hope of finding one and never bothered to look. They are sold out everywhere. Then my friend in Florida the one I had the last bag sent to was shopping at one of her favorite boutiques in Miami. They had 3 of them. There were 2 medium and 1 small. She knew another friend was wanting one and so she sent her the information and she bought one of them. She had the other one held for me, just in case . After thinking about it I purchased it on Sunday. I am hoping I love it as it can only be returned for store credit. On the upside, I didn't have to pay sales tax since there is no boutique here in Cali. It apparently has a longer strap drop than the previous Boy bags at 22 in. That should be a perfect drop length. It also has a padded shoulder pad for added comfort from what I have read. I found the information and pictures on Portero website where it is for sale already at a 25% markup.
> 
> This coveted runway "Flower Power" Chanel Medium Boy bag of pink quilted lambskin is beautifully accented by silver tone hardware and features a full front flap with the Boy signature CC push lock closure and silver tone chain link and leather padded shoulder/crossbody strap.The interior is lined in black fabric with open pocket on rear wall.
> 
> Hardware: Silver
> Country of Origin: Italy
> Color: Multi-color
> Closure: Pushlock
> Shoulder Strap Drop (in inches): 22
> Height (in inches): 5.5
> Width (in inches): 10
> Depth (in inches): 3




love, love, love this CC bag!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I don't think with everything that has gone on that I have posted pictures of my handbag that I purchased a couple of weeks ago. I haven't used it yet but did take pictures. I also got the sandals that I posted that were on the Net-a-Porter website. I found them on Rue La La for a couple hundred dollars less. Totally love them. I also found one of my HG scarves on eBay from one of my favorite sellers.


Those are three terrific purchases, *meg*. The bag looks even better in your photos than it did in the clipping from the shop. It's such an exciting bag... so different from anything else in your collection.

Is your HG scarf a 90cm scarf or a silk/cashmere shawl? Or a 56x56 silk? The color is fabulous! Which pattern is it? Tohu Bohu? I always love it when I can find an HG scarf on eBay, if I know the seller. Especially if it's a bargain.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I figured that I had better post these pictures as I have 1 more bag coming then I am done, hopefully for the rest of the year at least. Unless I get motivated and sell a bunch of the handbags that don't fit my lifestyle anymore.
> 
> I am getting hopefully tomorrow  the Chanel Flower Power Medium Boy Bag. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it gracing the cover of the BG accessories catalogue. Of course, I had no hope of finding one and never bothered to look. They are sold out everywhere. Then my friend in Florida the one I had the last bag sent to was shopping at one of her favorite boutiques in Miami. They had 3 of them. There were 2 medium and 1 small. She knew another friend was wanting one and so she sent her the information and she bought one of them. She had the other one held for me, just in case . After thinking about it I purchased it on Sunday. I am hoping I love it as it can only be returned for store credit. On the upside, I didn't have to pay sales tax since there is no boutique here in Cali. It apparently has a longer strap drop than the previous Boy bags at 22 in. That should be a perfect drop length. It also has a padded shoulder pad for added comfort from what I have read. I found the information and pictures on Portero website where it is for sale already at a 25% markup.
> 
> This coveted runway "Flower Power" Chanel Medium Boy bag of pink quilted lambskin is beautifully accented by silver tone hardware and features a full front flap with the Boy signature CC push lock closure and silver tone chain link and leather padded shoulder/crossbody strap.The interior is lined in black fabric with open pocket on rear wall.
> 
> Hardware: Silver
> Country of Origin: Italy
> Color: Multi-color
> Closure: Pushlock
> Shoulder Strap Drop (in inches): 22
> Height (in inches): 5.5
> Width (in inches): 10
> Depth (in inches): 3


Meg!  I'm gasping for breath! This is an absolutely *stunning* bag! 

I can't find a single thing about it I don't love. The way the colors run into each other, like water colors... how do they *do* that??? The size is going to be exactly right for you, too. I love the padded shoulder strap. I hope the open pocket in the back will hold your iPhone Plus... that's now the way I judge all new handbags!

You really picked a winner. We are *so* going to want to see model pix when it arrives! I really, really hope it works for you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> LOL!  Even I have the tool needed to tighten bolts to a headboard!
> 
> That bag is really stiking!  Who is the designer, if I may ask?  I'm glad Ga doesn't have a problem with importing python.  It's crazy sometimes what you have to do to get a coveted leather product delivered.  My husband has family in Cali & sometimes I've had to middle man something they ordered. LOL



The bag is by Khirma. I bought it at Saks but they have a boutique in NY and I just noticed that they have several bags on sale.

http://khirmaeliazov.com/sale.html


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Good to know, *meg*... in that case, I'll wear it every day!!!
> 
> Oh, I can definitely see you carrying a bronze bag, meg. Especially one, like this one, that isn't super-metallic. Time to shop! Tally ho!


That is exactly the thing that I don't like about most bronze bags and why I don't have one. Most of them are too metallic looking and reminds me of 70's disco era. 


ElainePG said:


> Too frustrating for words, meg, but i must say, I love the way you make up your bed. The 3 pillows are such a cute touch! Do the 3 cities have any special significance?
> 
> Is the headboard padded? It looks very pretty with the bedcover.


Thank you. My DH has lived in all 3 countries and London and Paris are 2 of my favorite cities. I have never been to Amsterdam but DH still talks about it like that is his home.


skyqueen said:


> One question...are they a friggin' furniture store?
> I could probably screw a headboard in! UGH


They are not a furniture store but a delivery service for them. The company is NVC Logistics Group. This was their white glove service  I am glad we didn't get the lower service package.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Good find with the Tohu Bohu shawl...especially in that CW! I always wanted the black or framboise CW!!!
> Hard to come by..............................


This is actually the scarf. I have the shawl as well in the pink cw. 


skyqueen said:


> PS Dept had this bag on their site...I immediately thought of you!
> Definitely a "Meg Bag"!!! Gorgeous......................


 I guess it was meant to be. It should arrive this evening. I have to take my MIL to a Dr. appointment this morning so I paid an extra 5.00 to have the bag delivered between 5-8. I didn't know that was an option with FedEx but it is good to know. I also am getting my shipping refunded on the bag which was 50.00 as it was supposed to be sent 2nd day express and they sent it 3rd day. My other friend that purchased the bag got hers yesterday. So with Megs new math I have an extra 600.00 to spend since I saved on tax and shipping.  


Cilifene said:


> Stunning megt!! So much you


Thank you. I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Instead of replying to each one love all your things Meg! What is the center of the blue bag Very unusual and the color of the other is awesome. Your pups are certainly at home. Good for them!


Thank you Izzy. The center of the blue bag is stingray. 


19flowers said:


> Meg,  love the pics of your sweet babies on the bed - they look so comfortable!


Thanks Flowers. It is so comfortable now. I have slept better the past week than I have in years. The padded headboard is also very comfortable. Night before last I fell asleep sitting up while on my iPad. I didn't wake up until Nick my papillon started whining to go out at 6:30. That never would have happened with my old headboard.


19flowers said:


> love, love, love this CC bag!!!


Thank you. I am thrilled that I was able to get one. 


ElainePG said:


> Those are three terrific purchases, *meg*. The bag looks even better in your photos than it did in the clipping from the shop. It's such an exciting bag... so different from anything else in your collection.
> 
> Is your HG scarf a 90cm scarf or a silk/cashmere shawl? Or a 56x56 silk? The color is fabulous! Which pattern is it? Tohu Bohu? I always love it when I can find an HG scarf on eBay, if I know the seller. Especially if it's a bargain.



The Tohu Bohu is 90cm silk scarf. I got it from the same eBay seller that you found your HG scarf from. I just love her. She is so knowledgeable and yet never gouges you on the price with a HG. I paid 350.00 for this scarf and it is in perfect condition. Some of her auctions go higher than I am willing to pay, but this was a BIN item.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Meg!  I'm gasping for breath! This is an absolutely *stunning* bag!
> 
> I can't find a single thing about it I don't love. The way the colors run into each other, like water colors... how do they *do* that??? The size is going to be exactly right for you, too. I love the padded shoulder strap. I hope the open pocket in the back will hold your iPhone Plus... that's now the way I judge all new handbags!
> 
> You really picked a winner. We are *so* going to want to see model pix when it arrives! I really, really hope it works for you. Fingers crossed!



I am so excited for it to arrive today. I have already started trying to decide what to wear with her. I think that the bag was designed after a painting. Hence the watercolor effect. Every bag that I have seen pictured is a little different too. My friend who had the bag held for me sent pictures of it worn crossbody and it looked perfect on her. She and I are the same height so I think the length will be perfect. She said it was very lightweight too. She was buying a Chanel stingray WOC and said the Boy weighed less than her WOC.


----------



## bisbee

Meg - all of your purchases are beautiful!  I envy you the new mattress - DH ruins each new mattress we get!  He has a terrible habit of sitting on the edge of the bed, which of course, breaks down the outside structure.  I have tried to get him to stop doing that...it's worse than training a new pet!  I've just pretty much given up, and we'll have to buy our 3rd new king set next year - and we've only been married 10 years!  Oh well...such is life!

My Mansur Gaviel tumbled leather mini bucket is on the truck on it's way to me - very excited!  PS Dept. found it for me in one day (thanks again Sky!) and it was shipped from Steven Alan in Dallas.


----------



## Izzy48

I love purse charms so these caught my eye. One of which I hope goes well with a bright blue bag in the future. We'll see. So here are my feathers. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The blue feather also has the tint gold studs. Leave it to me to turn it incorrectly in the picture.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I love purse charms so these caught my eye. One of which I hope goes well with a bright blue bag in the future. We'll see. So here are my feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940859
> 
> 
> The blue feather also has the tint gold studs. Leave it to me to turn it incorrectly in the picture.


Those are cute, *Izzy*! Are they from Coach?


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> Meg - all of your purchases are beautiful!  I envy you the new mattress - DH ruins each new mattress we get!  He has a terrible habit of sitting on the edge of the bed, which of course, breaks down the outside structure.  I have tried to get him to stop doing that...it's worse than training a new pet!  I've just pretty much given up, and we'll have to buy our 3rd new king set next year - and we've only been married 10 years!  Oh well...such is life!
> 
> My Mansur Gaviel tumbled leather mini bucket is on the truck on it's way to me - very excited!  PS Dept. found it for me in one day (thanks again Sky!) and it was shipped from Steven Alan in Dallas.


How exciting Bisbee! I can't wait to see it.
Funny that you say that about the bed. I bet that has something to do with our needing a new bed as well. DH does the same thing. He kept complaining about a dip in the mattress. I didn't notice that, but I always felt the mattress was too hard for me. It was so expensive though that I didn't want to buy a new one unless we had too. With the hip and back problems that have been bothering me I was much more willing to get something else. I have to say that I have not woken up because of pain since we got the new mattress. I wish that I had done it sooner.


Izzy48 said:


> I love purse charms so these caught my eye. One of which I hope goes well with a bright blue bag in the future. We'll see. So here are my feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940859
> 
> 
> The blue feather also has the tint gold studs. Leave it to me to turn it incorrectly in the picture.



These are adorable. I love purse charms too. Here are the ones that I bought on eBay of the boys.


----------



## ElainePG

Isn't this DVF chiffon scarf pretty? I think it's a good match to my new "Bleu Mineral" Balenciaga bag... plus it was 25% off at Bloomingdales F&F sale. I'm glad I didn't stall... it doesn't show on the site any more!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Meg - all of your purchases are beautiful!  I envy you the new mattress - DH ruins each new mattress we get!  He has a terrible habit of sitting on the edge of the bed, which of course, breaks down the outside structure.  I have tried to get him to stop doing that...it's worse than training a new pet!  I've just pretty much given up, and we'll have to buy our 3rd new king set next year - and we've only been married 10 years!  Oh well...such is life!
> 
> My Mansur Gaviel tumbled leather mini bucket is on the truck on it's way to me - very excited!  PS Dept. found it for me in one day (thanks again Sky!) and it was shipped from Steven Alan in Dallas.


Can't wait to hear how you like the tumbled leather bucket. If I get another one it will be in the tumbled leather and the new rosy-pink color is fabulous! 

Why are pets so much easier to train???



Izzy48 said:


> I love purse charms so these caught my eye. One of which I hope goes well with a bright blue bag in the future. We'll see. So here are my feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940859
> 
> 
> The blue feather also has the tint gold studs. Leave it to me to turn it incorrectly in the picture.


I just love these, Izzy...I think feathers bring good luck!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Isn't this DVF chiffon scarf pretty? I think it's a good match to my new "Bleu Mineral" Balenciaga bag... plus it was 25% off at Bloomingdales F&F sale. I'm glad I didn't stall... it doesn't show on the site any more!



It looks like the perfect match. I love it. I bought 1 DVF dress from the F&F sale. I am waiting for it to arrive. The skirt that I got from Nordstrom arrived this afternoon, but I don't care for it. It is too poofy. Guess I will just need to keep my eyes peeled for something similar but with less pleats.


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> So excited... the new chain arrived for my YSL Muse bag! In case everyone's forgotten, this is the one that *cinthia* recommended. I found it on eBay, and it cost next to nothing. The seller, Howard, could *not* have been nicer to work with.
> 
> And doesn't the color of the leather on his chain blend perfectly with the bronze leather on the Muse bag? If you don't look too closely, you'd think they were designed to go together!
> 
> Now I have the option of carrying this as a crossbody bag... color me happy!



Oh, this is really pretty!  I love bronze bags and sandals in summer


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> How exciting Bisbee! I can't wait to see it.
> Funny that you say that about the bed. I bet that has something to do with our needing a new bed as well. DH does the same thing. He kept complaining about a dip in the mattress. I didn't notice that, but I always felt the mattress was too hard for me. It was so expensive though that I didn't want to buy a new one unless we had too. With the hip and back problems that have been bothering me I was much more willing to get something else. I have to say that I have not woken up because of pain since we got the new mattress. I wish that I had done it sooner.
> 
> 
> These are adorable. I love purse charms too. Here are the ones that I bought on eBay of the boys.


Great minds! My BT, a present from Izzy...........................
Aren't they adorable! Several of the gals on the MG thread have bought them...looks good on the MG buckets.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Isn't this DVF chiffon scarf pretty? I think it's a good match to my new "Bleu Mineral" Balenciaga bag... plus it was 25% off at Bloomingdales F&F sale. I'm glad I didn't stall... it doesn't show on the site any more!


Good hunting!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> That is exactly the thing that I don't like about most bronze bags and why I don't have one. Most of them are too metallic looking and reminds me of 70's disco era.
> 
> Thank you. My DH has lived in all 3 countries and London and Paris are 2 of my favorite cities. I have never been to Amsterdam but DH still talks about it like that is his home.
> 
> They are not a furniture store but a delivery service for them. The company is NVC Logistics Group. This was their white glove service  I am glad we didn't get the lower service package.


Even worse. UGH!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Good hunting!


Oh, I guess I didn't write it clearly... I BOUGHT the scarf!  It arrived today.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It looks like the perfect match. I love it. I bought 1 DVF dress from the F&F sale. I am waiting for it to arrive. The skirt that I got from Nordstrom arrived this afternoon, but I don't care for it. It is too poofy. Guess I will just need to keep my eyes peeled for something similar but with less pleats.


Which skirt did you buy from Nordstrom? Sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my black New Willis today.


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Oh, this is really pretty!  *I love bronze bags and sandals in summer*


Thanks, *jmcadon*! 

You make a good point... I haven't figured out what shoes to wear with the bag. It's a good thing they repealed the law from the 1950s that said your shoes & bag had to match!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I guess I didn't write it clearly... I BOUGHT the scarf!  It arrived today.


I know! LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my black New Willis today.


Lovely, Trudy! Great bag charms, too!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> How exciting Bisbee! I can't wait to see it.
> Funny that you say that about the bed. I bet that has something to do with our needing a new bed as well. DH does the same thing. He kept complaining about a dip in the mattress. I didn't notice that, but I always felt the mattress was too hard for me. It was so expensive though that I didn't want to buy a new one unless we had too. With the hip and back problems that have been bothering me I was much more willing to get something else. I have to say that I have not woken up because of pain since we got the new mattress. I wish that I had done it sooner.
> 
> 
> These are adorable. I love purse charms too. Here are the ones that I bought on eBay of the boys.




Aren't those incredibly accurate on his interpretation of the dogs? Love you red CCD!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my black New Willis today.



What a great look. Super bag and the charms are perfect for it.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Great minds! My BT, a present from Izzy...........................
> Aren't they adorable! Several of the gals on the MG thread have bought them...looks good on the MG buckets.



That is so perfect on your MG bag it is amazing! Glad you have so many MG people buying these. I think it's great. Here's hoping you are correct about feathers being good luck. The leather one feels almost real and when I thought about a real feather, well, you know it didn't go over well with me. Here's hoping my blues work together.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> it looks like the perfect match. I love it. I bought 1 dvf dress from the f&f sale. I am waiting for it to arrive. The skirt that i got from nordstrom arrived this afternoon, but i don't care for it. It is too poofy. Guess i will just need to keep my eyes peeled for something similar but with less pleats.



+1


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Isn't this DVF chiffon scarf pretty? I think it's a good match to my new "Bleu Mineral" Balenciaga bag... plus it was 25% off at Bloomingdales F&F sale. I'm glad I didn't stall... it doesn't show on the site any more!



I have to say again Elaine, that is one awesome bag and it looks as if it holds plenty. Hope you are feeling better because you have had a rough time so I know you need to perk up! Did the infusion help?


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Can't wait to hear how you like the tumbled leather bucket. If I get another one it will be in the tumbled leather and the new rosy-pink color is
> 
> 
> I just love these, Izzy...I think feathers bring good luck!



It's waiting for me at home...I won't be there to open it for a few hours.  Will post!

Izzy - love those!  I think I will get one of the black cat versions of that leather animal key ring from Etsy to put on my new bucket!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Can't wait to hear how you like the tumbled leather bucket. If I get another one it will be in the tumbled leather and the new rosy-pink color is fabulous!
> 
> Why are pets so much easier to train???
> 
> 
> I just love these, Izzy...I think feathers bring good luck!



Many thanks on the feathers. Can't wait to see the MS mini.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> It's waiting for me at home...I won't be there to open it for a few hours.  Will post!
> 
> Izzy - love those!  I think I will get one of the black cat versions of that leather animal key ring from Etsy to put on my new bucket!



Biisbee, that would look so great. When you do be sure to post!
Is your MG already at your home? I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Izzy48

jmcadon said:


> Oh, this is really pretty!  I love bronze bags and sandals in summer



That is a major +1 on the bronze bag and sandals.  I saw a beautiful bronze  Fendi on Overstock and quite honestly I wanted it. Sky queen had to remind me I had several bags that looked much like it before I shut up about the bronze Fendi.


----------



## Trudysmom

The tassel and Coach tags came with it, I added the gold Coach charm. Thank you. I love my Willis bags.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> The tassel and Coach tags came with it, I added the gold Coach charm. Thank you. I love my Willis bags.



Just purchased my black  one a little over a year ago and I don't think mine had anything but the hassle but who knows as I could have lost it. . It is truly a classy look. The gold charm makes it special.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I know! LOL!


Oh! NOW I see what you meant! What a dodo bird I am!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> That is so perfect on your MG bag it is amazing! Glad you have so many MG people buying these. I think it's great. Here's hoping you are correct about feathers being good luck. The leather one feels almost real and when I thought about a real feather, well, you know it didn't go over well with me. Here's hoping my blues work together.




Oops...forgot about your ornithophobia! [emoji48]


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh! NOW I see what you meant! What a dodo bird I am!




Don't mention birds right now, Elaine...even extinct ones!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> It's waiting for me at home...I won't be there to open it for a few hours.  Will post!
> 
> Izzy - love those!  I think I will get one of the black cat versions of that leather animal key ring from Etsy to put on my new bucket!


Post a pic ASAP! So exciting!!!
A black cat would look terrific! That's the nice thing about MG bags...they're so plain a bag charm is just the ticket!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> The tassel and Coach tags came with it, I added the gold Coach charm. Thank you. I love my Willis bags.




Just out of curiosity...how many Willis bags do you own, Trudy? Any chance of a group shot???


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my black New Willis today.


It's such a pretty bag, *Trudys*. Very elegant. It looks perfect with your patterned top.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Don't mention birds right now, Elaine...even extinct ones!



:lolots:


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have to say again Elaine, that is one awesome bag and it looks as if it holds plenty. Hope you are feeling better because you have had a rough time so I know you need to perk up! *Did the infusion help?*



The infusion help a lot, *Izzy*... thanks for asking. They called me from the hospital today as a follow-up, as they always do, and I said "I feel like I could rassle a bear!" The nurse cracked up...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just out of curiosity...how many Willis bags do you own, Trudy? *Any chance of a group shot???*



+1


----------



## bisbee

It's here!  I love it...wondering if I should have gotten the full size...but it seems to fit what  I need with ease.  I do have to switch to a smaller makeup bag...which I have, of course.  I've been using a clutch-sized one in my Neverfull...which is way too heavy!  This should
help my shoulder a lot!

The leather is fabulous...and I'm ordering the cat charm tomorrow!


----------



## Trudysmom

going to resize.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> It's here!  I love it...wondering if I should have gotten the full size...but it seems to fit what  I need with ease.  I do have to switch to a smaller makeup bag...which I have, of course.  I've been using a clutch-sized one in my Neverfull...which is way too heavy!  This should
> 
> help my shoulder a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is fabulous...and I'm ordering the cat charm tomorrow!




I love it, Bis!!! 
The tumbled leather looks so rich! I find it an extremely light weight bag. Even though I'm tall...I want a mini next!
The cat will look great....... [emoji192]


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my Willis bags.




What a color extravaganza, Trudy! 
I needed this after our dreary, dark week! [emoji169]


----------



## 19flowers

bisbee said:


> It's here!  I love it...wondering if I should have gotten the full size...but it seems to fit what  I need with ease.  I do have to switch to a smaller makeup bag...which I have, of course.  I've been using a clutch-sized one in my Neverfull...which is way too heavy!  This should
> help my shoulder a lot!
> 
> The leather is fabulous...and I'm ordering the cat charm tomorrow!




love this leather -- so gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> It's here!  I love it...wondering if I should have gotten the full size...but it seems to fit what  I need with ease.  I do have to switch to a smaller makeup bag...which I have, of course.  I've been using a clutch-sized one in my Neverfull...which is way too heavy! * This should
> help my shoulder a lot!*
> 
> The leather is fabulous...and I'm ordering the cat charm tomorrow!


It's gorgeous, *bisbee*! I love the pebbled look of the leather. 

You're so right about the weight of the bag... your shoulder will be very happy! Every time I see my physical therapist she always scolds me if I'm carrying a bag that's too heavy.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> The infusion help a lot, *Izzy*... thanks for asking. They called me from the hospital today as a follow-up, as they always do, and I said "I feel like I could rassle a bear!" The nurse cracked up...



Glad it helped!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Great minds! My BT, a present from Izzy...........................
> Aren't they adorable! Several of the gals on the MG thread have bought them...looks good on the MG buckets.


Aww, love that SQ. What a nice gift.


skyqueen said:


> Even worse. UGH!


I know right.


ElainePG said:


> Which skirt did you buy from Nordstrom? Sorry it didn't work for you.


It was the DVF denim looking skirt.


Trudysmom said:


> I wore my black New Willis today.


Great picture looks perfect with your outfit.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Aren't those incredibly accurate on his interpretation of the dogs? Love you red CCD!


Thanks Izzy. I love these bag charms. I had to take my black pom off it made me feel too sad when I looked at it.


ElainePG said:


> The infusion help a lot, *Izzy*... thanks for asking. They called me from the hospital today as a follow-up, as they always do, and I said "I feel like I could rassle a bear!" The nurse cracked up...


I am glad that you are feeling better Elaine.


----------



## luvprada

Meg where did you get your pom charm? I am sorry it makes you sad. I  understand.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> It's here!  I love it...wondering if I should have gotten the full size...but it seems to fit what  I need with ease.  I do have to switch to a smaller makeup bag...which I have, of course.  I've been using a clutch-sized one in my Neverfull...which is way too heavy!  This should
> help my shoulder a lot!
> 
> The leather is fabulous...and I'm ordering the cat charm tomorrow!



LOVE IT ......


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I love purse charms so these caught my eye. One of which I hope goes well with a bright blue bag in the future. We'll see. So here are my feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940859
> 
> 
> The blue feather also has the tint gold studs. Leave it to me to turn it incorrectly in the picture.



Nice....



megt10 said:


> How exciting Bisbee! I can't wait to see it.
> Funny that you say that about the bed. I bet that has something to do with our needing a new bed as well. DH does the same thing. He kept complaining about a dip in the mattress. I didn't notice that, but I always felt the mattress was too hard for me. It was so expensive though that I didn't want to buy a new one unless we had too. With the hip and back problems that have been bothering me I was much more willing to get something else. I have to say that I have not woken up because of pain since we got the new mattress. I wish that I had done it sooner.
> 
> 
> These are adorable. I love purse charms too. Here are the ones that I bought on eBay of the boys.



Awww, so cute! ...btw cute pics of your babies on the bed  ...how is Sammie???


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Isn't this DVF chiffon scarf pretty? I think it's a good match to my new "Bleu Mineral" Balenciaga bag... plus it was 25% off at Bloomingdales F&F sale. I'm glad I didn't stall... it doesn't show on the site any more!



*Elaine*, I loooooove that bag


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Great minds! My BT, a present from Izzy...........................
> Aren't they adorable! Several of the gals on the MG thread have bought them...looks good on the MG buckets.



So cute....


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my black New Willis today.



Very nice! - I love your pictures!


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Meg where did you get your pom charm? I am sorry it makes you sad. I  understand.


I'm not Meg...but here you go, Luv!


https://www.etsy.com/shop/VANCACRAF..._campaign=us_location_buyer&utm_content=85386


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Just out of curiosity...how many Willis bags do you own, Trudy? Any chance of a group shot???


Here is my  Willis collection.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Aww, love that SQ. What a nice gift.
> 
> I know right.
> 
> *It was the DVF denim looking skirt.*
> 
> Great picture looks perfect with your outfit.



The Gemma pleated stretch denim? Bummer... I was looking at that, too. But if it was too poufy on you, it would be waaaaaaay too poufy on me, with my little waist and big Eastern European hips!

Okay, then. I won't order it. Sad... it was a good price, too.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Glad it helped!





megt10 said:


> I am glad that you are feeling better Elaine.



Thanks, *luv* & *meg*. I went out today and ran FIVE errands! Then shoveled out my desk. And this afternoon I'm getting a (long-overdue) pedicure: OPI Miss Bossy Pants.

She's baaaaaaaack!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine*, I loooooove that bag


Me too,*cilifene*! You know, I live in a little coastal town, and people here don't pay much attention to fashion. I dress up, but nobody notices. Still, I have to say, today I carried this bag, and I got several compliments!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my  Willis collection.


Wow, *Trudys*! It's like looking in the display window of the most amazing cake shop in the world!
Now, I wonder what made me think of *cake*, of all things???  I'm not hungry, and I don't usually eat cake, but something about those colors made me think of beautiful frosted birthday cakes.
The mind works in funny ways, doesn't it?
Anyway, congratulations on your beautiful Willis family. They look very happy together.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my  Willis collection.


Looks good enough to eat...the orange reminds me of orange sherbet. YUM!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *luv* & *meg*. I went out today and ran FIVE errands! Then shoveled out my desk. And this afternoon I'm getting a (long-overdue) pedicure: OPI Miss Bossy Pants.
> 
> 
> 
> She's baaaaaaaack!




[emoji322][emoji323][emoji483]


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> It's here!  I love it...wondering if I should have gotten the full size...but it seems to fit what  I need with ease.  I do have to switch to a smaller makeup bag...which I have, of course.  I've been using a clutch-sized one in my Neverfull...which is way too heavy!  This should
> help my shoulder a lot!
> 
> The leather is fabulous...and I'm ordering the cat charm tomorrow!


Oh it is beautiful. I love pebbled leather. I always try and go with the smallest size that my things will fit in. I just can't not fill up a larger bag 


luvprada said:


> Meg where did you get your pom charm? I am sorry it makes you sad. I  understand.


eBay. I will wear it again but at the moment it still makes me sad.


Cilifene said:


> Nice....
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, so cute! ...btw cute pics of your babies on the bed  ...how is Sammie???


Thanks Cilifene. They are totally loving the bed as much as their mommy. Sammie is on the mend. I am headed back to the vet today with Princess. I noticed that she has a lump and I want it checked out. She normally loves to be petted but right now doesn't want anyone touching her right side. It's always something.


Trudysmom said:


> Here is my  Willis collection.


What a great collection. I love your pictures.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Wow, *Trudys*! It's like looking in the display window of the most amazing cake shop in the world!
> Now, I wonder what made me think of *cake*, of all things???  I'm not hungry, and I don't usually eat cake, but something about those colors made me think of beautiful frosted birthday cakes.
> The mind works in funny ways, doesn't it?
> Anyway, congratulations on your beautiful Willis family. They look very happy together.


They look like cupcakes, I just love them.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Looks good enough to eat...the orange reminds me of orange sherbet. YUM!


The orange is vermillion and EASY to wear. I use it a lot. These pics show the color a bit better.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> The orange is vermillion and EASY to wear. I use it a lot. These pics show the color a bit better.



So pretty.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my  Willis collection.



They are so lovely colors


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Me too,*cilifene*! You know, I live in a little coastal town, and people here don't pay much attention to fashion. I dress up, but nobody notices. Still, I have to say, today I carried this bag, and I got several compliments!



Really?!? very interesting


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Oh it is beautiful. I love pebbled leather. I always try and go with the smallest size that my things will fit in. I just can't not fill up a larger bag
> 
> eBay. I will wear it again but at the moment it still makes me sad.
> 
> Thanks Cilifene. They are totally loving the bed as much as their mommy. Sammie is on the mend. I am headed back to the vet today with Princess. I noticed that she has a lump and I want it checked out. She normally loves to be petted but right now doesn't want anyone touching her right side. It's always something.
> 
> What a great collection. I love your pictures.



Oh, I'm sorry about princess. Yes, it's always something".....


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> It's here!  I love it...wondering if I should have gotten the full size...but it seems to fit what  I need with ease.  I do have to switch to a smaller makeup bag...which I have, of course.  I've been using a clutch-sized one in my Neverfull...which is way too heavy!  This should
> help my shoulder a lot!
> 
> The leather is fabulous...and I'm ordering the cat charm tomorrow!



That is so beautiful!!! I love it!


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> I am headed back to the vet today with Princess. I noticed that she has a lump and I want it checked out. She normally loves to be petted but right now doesn't want anyone touching her right side. It's always something.



Aw meg I hope it is something benign and minor with princess.  Maybe just an abcess.  It 'is' always something isn't it?  I had to put down 2 dogs in the past two weeks, my favorite yesterday.  Sad though they eventually make us I think  I would never be without a few (or more than a few!), ever!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks Cilifene. They are totally loving the bed as much as their mommy. Sammie is on the mend. I am headed back to the vet today with Princess. I noticed that she has a lump and I want it checked out. She normally loves to be petted but right now doesn't want anyone touching her right side. It's always something.



Hugs and prayers!



chessmont said:


> Aw meg I hope it is something benign and minor with princess.  Maybe just an abcess.  It 'is' always something isn't it?  I had to put down 2 dogs in the past two weeks, my favorite yesterday.  Sad though they eventually make us I think  I would never be without a few (or more than a few!), ever!




How awful, Chessmont! So sorry for your loss...and a double whammy! 
I could never live without a dog or two, either...animals just don't live long enough! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> That is so beautiful!!! I love it!




I hope your MG bag comes soon!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> How awful, Chessmont! So sorry for your loss...and a double whammy!
> I could never live without a dog or two, either...animals just don't live long enough! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks SQ.  Unless you have a tortoise they don't live long enough lol (can't believe I'm making jokes today!) But my boys were 15 so they had wonderful long lives.  I have 7 more to keep me busy.  Plus a cat which is DH's (I am nothing to him)


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I hope your MG bag comes soon!



Don't you just love Bisbee's black one? Visited with my friend today who is manager of the Coach store and fell in love with the new Prince Street satchel. The blue croc, rose gold and the fabulous fuchsia one are all so great. They are excellent value for the money. Stuart Vevers has done a great job in improving and updating their products.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Looks good enough to eat...the orange reminds me of orange sherbet. YUM!



Your color selections are wonderful!


----------



## Izzy48

Meg, I hope your fur baby is okay so let us know.

Chessmont, so very sorry for your loss. Not easy, is it? But they are a blessing in our lives.


----------



## bisbee

Meg...good luck with Princess.

Chessmont...so sorry.  You have 7 more dogs?  Wow...I've got 2 geriatric cats (used to have 4), and they are a handful.  Can't imagine that many dogs!


----------



## 19flowers

chessmont said:


> Aw meg I hope it is something benign and minor with princess.  Maybe just an abcess.  It 'is' always something isn't it?  I had to put down 2 dogs in the past two weeks, my favorite yesterday.  Sad though they eventually make us I think  I would never be without a few (or more than a few!), ever!




so sorry for the loss of your special buddies


----------



## chessmont

19flowers said:


> so sorry for the loss of your special buddies



Thank you


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Don't you just love Bisbee's black one? *Visited with my friend today who is manager of the Coach store* and fell in love with the new Prince Street satchel. The blue croc, *rose gold* and the fabulous fuchsia one are all so great. They are excellent value for the money. Stuart Vevers has done a great job in improving and updating their products.



You motivated me to head over to the Coach web site... the mini size Prince Street Satchel in rose gold is totally adorable! Reminds me a bit of my YSL Small Muse. 

You're right that these bags are a great value for the money. I'd say the brand has really turned around under Stuart Vever's direction.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, I hope your fur baby is okay so let us know.
> 
> Chessmont, so very sorry for your loss. Not easy, is it? But they are a blessing in our lives.


+1 
I'm thinking of you both.


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone seen the Bal Papier Mini Leather Tote IRL?

From the picture it is an eye catcher. Uh on, Skyqueen, it's good I promised no more. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...nements%3D&eItemId=prod176800155&cmCat=search


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Thanks SQ.  Unless you have a tortoise they don't live long enough lol (can't believe I'm making jokes today!) But my boys were 15 so they had wonderful long lives.  I have 7 more to keep me busy.  Plus a cat which is DH's (I am nothing to him)


OMG...7???
I thought I was bad with 4. LOL! 
Are they all the same breed or different breeds?


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Don't you just love Bisbee's black one? Visited with my friend today who is manager of the Coach store and fell in love with the new Prince Street satchel. The blue croc, rose gold and the fabulous fuchsia one are all so great. They are excellent value for the money. Stuart Vevers has done a great job in improving and updating their products.


Love the Prince Street satchels...the blue croc is very classy looking!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> OMG...7???
> I thought I was bad with 4. LOL!
> Are they all the same breed or different breeds?



2 different breeds.  One called Azawakh from Africa, one called Chart Polski from Poland.  The cat is an Oriental Shorthair with Siamese markings.  He is so noisy!  We live on acreage enough for lots of exercise...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen the Bal Papier Mini Leather Tote IRL?
> 
> From the picture it is an eye catcher. Uh on, Skyqueen, it's good I promised no more.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...%3D&eItemId=prod176800155&cmCat=search[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I will admit...I love this bag, Izzy!


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> 2 different breeds.  One called Azawakh from Africa, one called Chart Polski from Poland.  The cat is an Oriental Shorthair with Siamese markings.  He is so noisy!  We live on acreage enough for lots of exercise...


WOW! I thought I knew dog breeds but I had to google these breeds! 
Good thing you have a lot of acreage!!! So sleek and graceful!
Usually big dogs don't live as long as small dogs...I'm amazed your dogs lived to be 15. They must have had wonderful care!
I had an Italian Greyhound...guess that doesn't count?


----------



## skyqueen

Raw, cold and damp today...looking through my Hermes and Chanel scarves I thought this H scarf, Jean-Louis Clerc's Paddock, would look great with my MG bucket. 
I have to start wearing these scarves!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Raw, cold and damp today...looking through my Hermes and Chanel scarves I thought this H scarf, Jean-Louis Clerc's Paddock, would look great with my MG bucket.
> I have to start wearing these scarves!




Really pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Raw, cold and damp today...looking through my Hermes and Chanel scarves I thought this H scarf, *Jean-Louis Clerc's Paddock*, would look great with my MG bucket.
> I have to start wearing these scarves!


That's a fabulous H scarf, *skyqueen*. It's perfect with your bag, and such a cheerful color on a dreary day. 

How many H scarves do you have in your collection? If you don't mind my asking?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen the Bal Papier Mini Leather Tote IRL?
> 
> From the picture it is an eye catcher. Uh on, Skyqueen, it's good I promised no more.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...%3D&eItemId=prod176800155&cmCat=search[/QUOTE]



It's a great-looking bag, *Izzy*. I especially love the color blocking.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Raw, cold and damp today...looking through my Hermes and Chanel scarves I thought this H scarf, Jean-Louis Clerc's Paddock, would look great with my MG bucket.
> I have to start wearing these scarves!


Very pretty scarf and bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

I decided to get a photo of one of my Enid Collins bags yesterday before I rode my bike.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I decided to get a photo of one of my Enid Collins bags yesterday before I rode my bike.


What a pretty bag, *Trudys*! A perfect look for spring. I love the way you photograph your bags perched on your pretty lavender bike. They really should feature your photos in the Purse Blog!


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> 2 different breeds.  One called Azawakh from Africa, one called Chart Polski from Poland.  The cat is an Oriental Shorthair with Siamese markings.  He is so noisy!  We live on acreage enough for lots of exercise...



WOW!!  Those are great sight hounds.  I thought I knew my sight hounds pretty well but these 2 breeds are new to me.  Back in the 80's I had Borzoi!  I love the grace these gentle giants have.  & mine were total couch potatoes!! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

[QUOTEThanks Cilifene. They are totally loving the bed as much as their mommy. Sammie is on the mend. I am headed back to the vet today with Princess. I noticed that she has a lump and I want it checked out. She normally loves to be petted but right now doesn't want anyone touching her right side. It's always something.
[/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry to hear that Princess is feeling poorly.  

I hope everything works out & that Sammie continues to heal.


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!  Those are great sight hounds.  I thought I knew my sight hounds pretty well but these 2 breeds are new to me.  Back in the 80's I had Borzoi!  I love the grace these gentle giants have.  & mine were total couch potatoes!! LOL



They are recognized by the European kennel club (FCI) and the Azawakh has been recognized by AKC just recently and is in the Miscellaneous class.  I had a borzoi mix once, he was beautiful.


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> They are recognized by the European kennel club (FCI) and the Azawakh has been recognized by AKC just recently and is in the Miscellaneous class.  I had a borzoi mix once, he was beautiful.



I lived on a 150 acre farm with about 15 horses & 9 Borzoi!!  My first husband always complained that I wasn't satisfied with horses outside that I had to have them inside too.  He never quite understood the dogs & didn't particularly care for them but, then again, they didn't particularly care for him either.  LOL

It's really good that AKC has recognized the Azawakh.  I would think that the breed should be in the hound group along with the other sight hounds.  Wonder if they will recognize the Polish Greyhound....hmmmmm.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Trudysmom said:


> I decided to get a photo of one of my Enid Collins bags yesterday before I rode my bike.


You're as bad as me! lol! I love to match my bags on a bike too, only this one has a motor on it! lol! This is me with my Michael Kors Blue leather Astor bag. See how it matches the airbrush blue flames in the paint? lol! Amazing what us ol gals still do, huh? lol! 

Hope everyone's pets are fairing better today! Have a great weekend!


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> I lived on a 150 acre farm with about 15 horses & 9 Borzoi!!  My first husband always complained that I wasn't satisfied with horses outside that I had to have them inside too.  He never quite understood the dogs & didn't particularly care for them but, then again, they didn't particularly care for him either.  LOL
> 
> It's really good that AKC has recognized the Azawakh.  I would think that the breed should be in the hound group along with the other sight hounds.  Wonder if they will recognize the Polish Greyhound....hmmmmm.



A new breed has to go into the miscellaneous class until certain AKC requirements are fulfilled.  Then it will move to hound group.  There are only about 50 Chart Polski in the US so there is no chance of AKC adding them.  Need to have a certain number of dogs, a breed club, and other stuff to become recognized.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I lived on a 150 acre farm with about 15 horses & 9 Borzoi!!  My first husband always complained that I wasn't satisfied with horses outside that I had to have them inside too.  He never quite understood the dogs & didn't particularly care for them but, then again, they didn't particularly care for him either.  LOL
> 
> It's really good that AKC has recognized the Azawakh.  I would think that the breed should be in the hound group along with the other sight hounds.  Wonder if they will recognize the Polish Greyhound....hmmmmm.


Wow! You are quite the animal lover cdtracing! I only knew about the Rotties! I thought I was bad with my two German Shepherds! I swore I would never have more than one dog at a time. But with so many of them needing homes these days, who can say no?


----------



## CinthiaZ

chessmont said:


> A new breed has to go into the miscellaneous class until certain AKC requirements are fulfilled.  Then it will move to hound group.  There are only about 50 Chart Polski in the US so there is no chance of AKC adding them.  Need to have a certain number of dogs, a breed club, and other stuff to become recognized.


Has any of you heard of this WWKC??  World Wide kennel Club?  One of my German Shepherds came from this club. He is a wonderful dog and I can't complain. He is super intelligent and unusually large at 145 lbs, which is a lot for a Shepherd. They generally weigh in between 100 & 120 lbs. I have heard pros and cons about them. What do any of you know about the WWKC?


----------



## chessmont

CinthiaZ said:


> Has any of you heard of this WWKC??  World Wide kennel Club?  One of my German Shepherds came from this club. He is a wonderful dog and I can't complain. He is super intelligent and unusually large at 145 lbs, which is a lot for a Shepherd. They generally weigh in between 100 & 120 lbs. I have heard pros and cons about them. What do any of you know?



Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it.  GSDs are great dogs.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! You are quite the animal lover cdtracing! I only knew about the Rotties! I thought I was bad with my two German Shepherds! I swore I would never have more than one dog at a time. But with so many of them needing homes these days, who can say no?



I've always had animals around me.  As a child, I raised an orphan fawn & an orphan fox & returned them to the wild when they were old enough to take care of themselves.  I grew up on a farm so we always had lots of animals. I was riding horses at age 5.  I found over the years that I like animals better than most humans!! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it.  GSDs are great dogs.



I haven't heard of them either.  Sorry.


----------



## jmcadon

CinthiaZ said:


> You're as bad as me! lol! I love to match my bags on a bike too, only this one has a motor on it! lol! This is me with my Michael Kors Blue leather Astor bag. See how it matches the airbrush blue flames in the paint? lol! Amazing what us ol gals still do, huh? lol!
> 
> Hope everyone's pets are fairing better today! Have a great weekend!



OK...that's just bad ***!  You go girl   DH just got a Harley...at 60! It is called a Fat Boy and I keep calling it a fat ***,    oops...I got bleeped!  Well, it rhymes with sass


----------



## cdtracing

jmcadon said:


> OK...that's just bad ***!  You go girl   DH just got a Harley...at 60! It is called a Fat Boy and I keep calling it a fat ***,    oops...I got bleeped!  Well, it rhymes with sass



:lolots:   That's hysterical!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I decided to get a photo of one of my Enid Collins bags yesterday before I rode my bike.




Love it, Trudy!


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> A new breed has to go into the miscellaneous class until certain AKC requirements are fulfilled.  Then it will move to hound group.  There are only about 50 Chart Polski in the US so there is no chance of AKC adding them.  Need to have a certain number of dogs, a breed club, and other stuff to become recognized.




I've had several Jack Russell Terriers and until recently not recognized by the AKC...just UKC. They became so popular in the US they were finally invited. A very tough little dog...not for the faint of heart! [emoji190]


----------



## skyqueen

jmcadon said:


> OK...that's just bad ***!  You go girl   DH just got a Harley...at 60! It is called a Fat Boy and I keep calling it a fat ***,    oops...I got bleeped!  Well, it rhymes with sass




A$$ [emoji79]


----------



## Cilifene

CinthiaZ said:


> You're as bad as me! lol! I love to match my bags on a bike too, only this one has a motor on it! lol! This is me with my Michael Kors Blue leather Astor bag. See how it matches the airbrush blue flames in the paint? lol! Amazing what us ol gals still do, huh? lol!
> 
> Hope everyone's pets are fairing better today! Have a great weekend!



Wow, look at you CinthiaZ!!! Cool  ...I love how the blue colors match


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I decided to get a photo of one of my Enid Collins bags yesterday before I rode my bike.



I love your pictures Trudy, they look so peaceful  You look great!


----------



## Cilifene

New navy blue bag behind the zcp indigo epi  -- any guesses?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> New navy blue bag behind the zcp indigo epi  -- any guesses?


Is it by the Danish designer that you and Izzy both have bags from?

 Show us more!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Is it by the Danish designer that you and Izzy both have bags from?
> 
> Show us more!!!!



:giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

Same style as Izzy's but in blue snake....

And two pics with the black...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Same style as Izzy's but in blue snake....
> 
> And two pics with the black...


It's fabulous, *cilifene*! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Cilifene

Close up ....

One of the chains is short silver the other is long oxidized....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's fabulous, *cilifene*! Wear it in good health!



Thanks *Elaine *


----------



## Cilifene

Here is the smaller black with the oxidized chain double - and the short in silver ...


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> You're as bad as me! lol! I love to match my bags on a bike too, only this one has a motor on it! lol! This is me with my Michael Kors Blue leather Astor bag. See how it matches the airbrush blue flames in the paint? lol! Amazing what us ol gals still do, huh? lol!
> 
> Hope everyone's pets are fairing better today! Have a great weekend!


LOL! Now that's a match!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Same style as Izzy's but in blue snake....
> 
> And two pics with the black...


Love the new bag, Cilifene! 
How wonderful you can mix/match the chain!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love the new bag, Cilifene!
> How wonderful you can mix/match the chain!



Thanks SQ


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Here is the smaller black with the oxidized chain double - and the short in silver ...


Those chains are fabulous, *cilifene*! And I love the texture of the new bag. At first I thought the new bag was black, also, but when I see the two bags together, I can see that it is navy. Do you have an outfit in mind to wear it with?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> New navy blue bag behind the zcp indigo epi  -- any guesses?



Just ordered two additional chains for mine and wish I had ordered another bag. I have the same chain in the short version. Very high quality. Love it!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Those chains are fabulous, *cilifene*! And I love the texture of the new bag. At first I thought the new bag was black, also, but when I see the two bags together, I can see that it is navy. Do you have an outfit in mind to wear it with?



Thanks Elaine, that's why I posted together  no specific outfit - will post modeling pics soon...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Just ordered two additional chains for mine and wish I had ordered another bag. I have the same chain in the short version. Very high quality. Love it!



A different bag or one more bag? What chains did you order?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> A different bag or one more bag? What chains did you order?


I didn't order the blue bag and I rather wish I had but I did order the Rose and the Minnie chain both in the long. I have the short Billie oxidized and I like it but it's quality is so good it is heavy. Nice though for causal clothes. I also like the leather tassel  I bought to go with the bag. One thing I noticed was the python bag just like mine. They have done a beautiful job of finishing the calf to look like python. What do you think of it? I have never had anything like that and I might be interested.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cilifene said:


> Same style as Izzy's but in blue snake....
> 
> And two pics with the black...


They are gorgeous! I am a BIG fan of silver chains! lol! And I especially love that blue one! Wow! What a magnificent piece of leather! NICE!!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I didn't order the blue bag and I rather wish I had but I did order the Rose and the Minnie chain both in the long. I have the short Billie oxidized and I like it but it's quality is so good it is heavy. Nice though for causal clothes. I also like the leather tassel  I bought to go with the bag. One thing I noticed was the python bag just like mine. They have done a beautiful job of finishing the calf to look like python. What do you think of it? I have never had anything like that and I might be interested.



Both my chains Sophia they are a tad thinner than Billie - but yeah, they are heavy quality. I love the Python calf I wonder if the leather will soften up - your Alex Python probably will cause it is bigger.


----------



## Cilifene

CinthiaZ said:


> They are gorgeous! I am a BIG fan of silver chains! lol! And I especially love that blue one! Wow! What a magnificent piece of leather! NICE!!



Thanks very much Cinthia  I love silver too.....


----------



## Cilifene

Very casual modeling Axel snake with silver short chain.....


----------



## Cilifene

With long silver oxidized chain....

Very casual: Grey top and long cardigan - blue leggings - black F&B boots.


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene - you look wonderful - and blue snake leggings!  I love the crossbody look - I was thinking I could wear my new MG bucket like that, but it's just not flattering if one is "well endowed", like I am.

Darn!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh, I'm sorry about princess. Yes, it's always something".....


Thanks C, Princess is doing fine. Apparently she has developed scar tissue over the microchip. The vet isn't too concerned with it unless it becomes painful for her. We got out of the vets for 75.00 and that included picking up more pain meds for Sammie.


chessmont said:


> Aw meg I hope it is something benign and minor with princess.  Maybe just an abcess.  It 'is' always something isn't it?  I had to put down 2 dogs in the past two weeks, my favorite yesterday.  Sad though they eventually make us I think  I would never be without a few (or more than a few!), ever!


Oh Chessmont I am so sorry. It is the worst having to let go of our babies. I too would never want to live without at least 1 dog. They are such huge part of our family.


skyqueen said:


> Hugs and prayers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How awful, Chessmont! So sorry for your loss...and a double whammy!
> I could never live without a dog or two, either...animals just don't live long enough! [emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks SQ, Princess is going to be fine as long as she doesn't have more scar tissue adhere to the microchip. If that happens then they will go in and remove it.


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> Thanks C, Princess is doing fine. Apparently she has developed scar tissue over the microchip. The vet isn't too concerned with it unless it becomes painful for her. We got out of the vets for 75.00 and that included picking up more pain meds for Sammie.
> 
> Oh Chessmont I am so sorry. It is the worst having to let go of our babies. I too would never want to live without at least 1 dog. They are such huge part of our family.
> 
> Thanks SQ, Princess is going to be fine as long as she doesn't have more scar tissue adhere to the microchip. If that happens then they will go in and remove it.




so glad Princess is O.K.!!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, I hope your fur baby is okay so let us know.
> 
> Chessmont, so very sorry for your loss. Not easy, is it? But they are a blessing in our lives.


Thanks Izzy, she is doing just fine. Scar tissue has developed over her microchip. Oh all my animals she is the one who has never had any problems. 


bisbee said:


> Meg...good luck with Princess.
> 
> Chessmont...so sorry.  You have 7 more dogs?  Wow...I've got 2 geriatric cats (used to have 4), and they are a handful.  Can't imagine that many dogs!


Thanks Bisbee, she is fine.


ElainePG said:


> +1
> I'm thinking of you both.


Thank you Elaine.


Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen the Bal Papier Mini Leather Tote IRL?
> 
> From the picture it is an eye catcher. Uh on, Skyqueen, it's good I promised no more.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...nements%3D&eItemId=prod176800155&cmCat=search



I have the bag. I bought it when it first came out in a gorgeous red. I have never used it. It has been sitting on my ledge with all my H boxes. It has been an expensive ornament in my closet.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks C, Princess is doing fine. Apparently she has developed scar tissue over the microchip. The vet isn't too concerned with it unless it becomes painful for her. We got out of the vets for 75.00 and that included picking up more pain meds for Sammie.
> 
> Oh Chessmont I am so sorry. It is the worst having to let go of our babies. I too would never want to live without at least 1 dog. They are such huge part of our family.
> 
> Thanks SQ, Princess is going to be fine as long as she doesn't have more scar tissue adhere to the microchip. If that happens then they will go in and remove it.



Oh, that's good news with Princess.....


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Raw, cold and damp today...looking through my Hermes and Chanel scarves I thought this H scarf, Jean-Louis Clerc's Paddock, would look great with my MG bucket.
> I have to start wearing these scarves!


Love the scarf with the bag SQ. Yes, you should start wearing them. They are too beautiful not to be worn.


Trudysmom said:


> I decided to get a photo of one of my Enid Collins bags yesterday before I rode my bike.


What a great picture. Love the bag. It is so cute.


cdtracing said:


> [QUOTEThanks Cilifene. They are totally loving the bed as much as their mommy. Sammie is on the mend. I am headed back to the vet today with Princess. I noticed that she has a lump and I want it checked out. She normally loves to be petted but right now doesn't want anyone touching her right side. It's always something.



I'm so sorry to hear that Princess is feeling poorly.  

I hope everything works out & that Sammie continues to heal.[/QUOTE]
Princess is fine and Sammie seems to be on the mend. She still needs pain meds but she took her first trip up to my closet yesterday. She must be feeling better to navigate the spiral staircase.


CinthiaZ said:


> You're as bad as me! lol! I love to match my bags on a bike too, only this one has a motor on it! lol! This is me with my Michael Kors Blue leather Astor bag. See how it matches the airbrush blue flames in the paint? lol! Amazing what us ol gals still do, huh? lol!
> 
> Hope everyone's pets are fairing better today! Have a great weekend!


Wow. Awesome Cinthia.


CinthiaZ said:


> Has any of you heard of this WWKC??  World Wide kennel Club?  One of my German Shepherds came from this club. He is a wonderful dog and I can't complain. He is super intelligent and unusually large at 145 lbs, which is a lot for a Shepherd. They generally weigh in between 100 & 120 lbs. I have heard pros and cons about them. What do any of you know about the WWKC?



I love German Shepards. I would love to have another. We don't have enough space here and these days I am not sure I am strong enough to control a dog that weighs more than I do.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> I've always had animals around me.  As a child, I raised an orphan fawn & an orphan fox & returned them to the wild when they were old enough to take care of themselves.  I grew up on a farm so we always had lots of animals. I was riding horses at age 5. * I found over the years that I like animals better than most humans!*! LOL


+1


Cilifene said:


> New navy blue bag behind the zcp indigo epi  -- any guesses?


Love.


Cilifene said:


> Same style as Izzy's but in blue snake....
> 
> And two pics with the black...


Both bags are so pretty C.


Cilifene said:


> Very casual modeling Axel snake with silver short chain.....





Cilifene said:


> With long silver oxidized chain....
> 
> Very casual: Grey top and long cardigan - blue leggings - black F&B boots.



Stunning I love it with your outfit.


----------



## megt10

19flowers said:


> so glad Princess is O.K.!!





Cilifene said:


> Oh, that's good news with Princess.....



Thanks ladies. I am so glad that it wasn't something awful. I couldn't stand it if something was wrong with her too. She is the most gentle cat with dog-like behaviour. She waits for me when I take the dogs for a walk. She follows me from room to room and sleeps on my pillow most nights.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Thanks C, Princess is doing fine. Apparently she has developed scar tissue over the microchip. The vet isn't too concerned with it unless it becomes painful for her. We got out of the vets for 75.00 and that included picking up more pain meds for Sammie.
> 
> Oh Chessmont I am so sorry. It is the worst having to let go of our babies. I too would never want to live without at least 1 dog. They are such huge part of our family.
> 
> Thanks SQ, Princess is going to be fine as long as she doesn't have more scar tissue adhere to the microchip. If that happens then they will go in and remove it.



Thanks, megt and I am so happy Princess's problem is not serious!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene - you look wonderful - and blue snake leggings!  I love the crossbody look - I was thinking I could wear my new MG bucket like that, but it's just not flattering if one is "well endowed", like I am.
> 
> Darn!



Thanks bissbee  I think everyone can wear bags messenger - but of cause one should feel comfy about it.



megt10 said:


> +1
> 
> Love.
> 
> Both bags are so pretty C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning I love it with your outfit.



Thanks a lot Meg  clearly it isn't an expensive bag   my life is very casual and sometime I just don't feel like wearing my expensive ones. Actually, the blue was on sale for half the price of a monogram zippy coin purse....


----------



## ElainePG

Check it out! Our own *Trudysmom* made the "Roundup" column on Friday's Purse Blog! Scroll down to see her name... the link will take you to her reveal. Way to go, *Trudys*!


----------



## Trudysmom

Oh, I see it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> With long silver oxidized chain....
> 
> Very casual: Grey top and long cardigan - blue leggings - black F&B boots.


You look wonderful, *cilifene*... and the leggings are perfect with the new bag! I just love the touch of glitter. Even when you are "casual," you are dressed-up!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have the bag. I bought it when it first came out in a gorgeous red. I have never used it. It has been sitting on my ledge with all my H boxes. *It has been an expensive ornament in my closet*.



Well, after all, closets must be accessorized also... at least if they're female closets! (And your closet is *definitely* a girl!)


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> With long silver oxidized chain....
> 
> Very casual: Grey top and long cardigan - blue leggings - black F&B boots.


Stunning, chic and effortless...as usual, Cilifene!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Cilifene - you look wonderful - and blue snake leggings!  I love the crossbody look - I was thinking I could wear my new MG bucket like that, but it's just not flattering if one is "well endowed", like I am.
> 
> Darn!


I bet it looks great!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Check it out! Our own *Trudysmom* made the "Roundup" column on Friday's Purse Blog! Scroll down to see her name... the link will take you to her reveal. Way to go, *Trudys*!



Could you link to it? I don't know what to look for ...



ElainePG said:


> You look wonderful, *cilifene*... and the leggings are perfect with the new bag! I just love the touch of glitter. Even when you are "casual," you are dressed-up!



Thanks Elaine


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Stunning, chic and effortless...as usual, Cilifene!



Thanks SQ 



skyqueen said:


> I bet it looks great!



+1


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Check it out! Our own *Trudysmom* made the "Roundup" column on Friday's Purse Blog! Scroll down to see her name... the link will take you to her reveal. Way to go, *Trudys*!


 


Trudysmom said:


> Oh, I see it!


Here you go...congrats, Trudy! She's a beauty!!!


http://www.purseblog.com/

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/my-crimson-two-pocket-satchel-is-here-899182.html


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Could you link to it? I don't know what to look for ...


^^ Here you go!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...congrats, Trudy! She's a beauty!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/my-crimson-two-pocket-satchel-is-here-899182.html


Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

megt10 said:


> Love the scarf with the bag SQ. Yes, you should start wearing them. They are too beautiful not to be worn.
> 
> What a great picture. Love the bag. It is so cute.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that Princess is feeling poorly.
> 
> I hope everything works out & that Sammie continues to heal.


Princess is fine and Sammie seems to be on the mend. She still needs pain meds but she took her first trip up to my closet yesterday. She must be feeling better to navigate the spiral staircase.

Wow. Awesome Cinthia.


I love German Shepards. I would love to have another. We don't have enough space here and these days I am not sure I am strong enough to control a dog that weighs more than I do.[/QUOTE]

lol! He is a handful, but f did train him to heel when he was a pup, so he is pretty easy to handle. I am just wondering if anyone ever had a dog that was registered with WWKC??


----------



## skyqueen

So...the weather has been so awful, snowed over the weekend! 
I decided to put together a cheery outfit! My new Pashli with an old jacket/scarf. Hadn't realized how much fuchsia clothing I owned...............


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Cilifene - you look wonderful - and blue snake leggings!  I love the crossbody look - I was thinking I could wear my new MG bucket like that, but it's just not flattering if one is "well endowed", like I am.
> 
> Darn!



Do I ever know the feeling!!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> So...the weather has been so awful, snowed over the weekend!
> I decided to put together a cheery outfit together. My new Pashli with an old jacket/scarf. Hadn't realized how much fuchsia clothing I owned...............




Sky, I love it! Really great looking.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Very casual modeling Axel snake with silver short chain.....




You look absolutely fabulous Cilifene!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> A different bag or one more bag? What chains did you order?



I have an oxidized chain so I ordered a silver and gold chain to coordinate with the jewelry I have. Also the chains are so versatile they can be worn with other bags. Excellent quality chains on par with and couture bag's chain.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I have an oxidized chain so I ordered a silver and gold chain to coordinate with the jewelry I have. Also the chains are so versatile they can be worn with other bags. Excellent quality chains on par with and couture bag's chain.




You just gave me a great idea, Izzy and Cilifene! I wanted a nice crossbody chain to go with my Fendi Selleria satchel. I never wear this bag because I like crossbody/shoulder bags. I could buy a bag but use the chain on both bags!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...the weather has been so awful, snowed over the weekend!
> *I decided to put together a cheery outfit!* My new Pashli with an old jacket/scarf. Hadn't realized how much fuchsia clothing I owned...............



Wow, SQ, that *is* a cheery outfit! Wicked cheery... my entire laptop screen just lit up!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> You just gave me a great idea, Izzy and Cilifene! I wanted a nice crossbody chain to go with my Fendi Selleria satchel. I never wear this bag because I like crossbody/shoulder bags. I could buy a bag but use the chain on both bags!



They are awesome to deal with. You don't have to buy a bag but can buy a chain(S) without anything else. They have marvelous tassels for a reasonable price as well.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> So...the weather has been so awful, snowed over the weekend!
> I decided to put together a cheery outfit! My new Pashli with an old jacket/scarf. Hadn't realized how much fuchsia clothing I owned...............


That is a cherry and beautiful outfit!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...the weather has been so awful, snowed over the weekend!
> I decided to put together a cheery outfit! My new Pashli with an old jacket/scarf. Hadn't realized how much fuchsia clothing I owned...............



Love it


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You look absolutely fabulous Cilifene!



Thanks izzy ....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> You just gave me a great idea, Izzy and Cilifene! I wanted a nice crossbody chain to go with my Fendi Selleria satchel. I never wear this bag because I like crossbody/shoulder bags. I could buy a bag but use the chain on both bags!



Or you could just buy a chain - as izzy says you don't have to buy a bag


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Well, after all, closets must be accessorized also... at least if they're female closets! (And your closet is *definitely* a girl!)





skyqueen said:


> So...the weather has been so awful, snowed over the weekend!
> I decided to put together a cheery outfit! My new Pashli with an old jacket/scarf. Hadn't realized how much fuchsia clothing I owned...............



Gorgeous outfit. I just love the color so cheerful and happy.


----------



## cdtracing

Cilifene said:


> With long silver oxidized chain....
> 
> Very casual: Grey top and long cardigan - blue leggings - black F&B boots.



Love the look of the purse with those leggings!  Navy & Grey always go well together.  The bag is perfect for cross body!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> So...the weather has been so awful, snowed over the weekend!
> I decided to put together a cheery outfit! My new Pashli with an old jacket/scarf. Hadn't realized how much fuchsia clothing I owned...............



That's a lovely match up.  Would look awesome with black pants & boots.  I don't have any fuchsia in my closet which is why I have not bought a bag in that shade.  Afraid I wouldn't get much use out of it.

That's a 3.1 Phillip Lim bag, isn't it?  I've been looking at some of his purses online.  How do you like them?  I haven't seen IRL yet.  Can you tell me how it feels, quality wise & is it well made?


----------



## cdtracing

Cilifene said:


> Same style as Izzy's but in blue snake....
> 
> And two pics with the black...



I love these bags....who is the designer?


----------



## 19flowers

It's here - LV Empreinte Montaigne MM in the new color, Dahlia.  It's a lovely raspberry pink.


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> Love the look of the purse with those leggings!  Navy & Grey always go well together.  The bag is perfect for cross body!





cdtracing said:


> I love these bags....who is the designer?



Thanks very much cdtrading  they are from http://www.everiecph.com


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> It's here - LV Empreinte Montaigne MM in the new color, Dahlia.   The glare in my pic makes it appear brighter than it is IRL.   It's a lovely raspberry pink.



Wow, what a beautiful Montaigne - congrats 19flowers


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> It's here - LV Empreinte Montaigne MM in the new color, Dahlia.   The glare in my pic makes it appear brighter than it is IRL.   It's a lovely raspberry pink.



Could you take a picture in daylight please?


----------



## cdtracing

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much cdtrading  they are from http://www.everiecph.com



Thanks for the link so I can check them out.  How do you like the bags & the quality of workmanship?  They look so classic yet up to date with the distinctive leather.

I've bookmarked their page.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Could you take a picture in daylight please?




I got a better pic of the true color and edited my previous post -- the new pic is very close to the true color....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much cdtrading  they are from http://www.everiecph.com




Thanks Ciifene...saves me from going back and finding the link!


----------



## Trudysmom

I finally wore my two pocket satchel to the craft store today.


----------



## 19flowers

Trudysmom said:


> I finally wore my two pocket satchel to the craft store today.




love the color!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I finally wore my two pocket satchel to the craft store today.


Fabulous, Trudy! Is it oxblood color?


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous, Trudy! Is it oxblood color?


Yes, burgundy. The photo is the correct color. Hubby took it in natural light.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, burgundy. The photo is the correct color. Hubby took it in natural light.


Again...and I hate to say it, where do you find such fabulous DB bags?


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> It's here - LV Empreinte Montaigne MM in the new color, Dahlia.  It's a lovely raspberry pink.


What a stunning bag, 19flowers! I love the color. Is it lightweight to carry?

Wear it in good health It is just so gorgeous for spring, and I love the way you photographed it.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I finally wore my two pocket satchel to* the craft store *today.


Love it with the top you're wearing, *Trudys*.

Did you say "craft store"??? Okay... gotta ask. What crafts do you like? I'm a passionate knitter (mostly socks these days), I used to do embroidery & counted cross-stitch, and I would *love* to get into making beaded jewelry.


----------



## ElainePG

There are so many animal lovers on this thread, I thought you'd appreciate this photograph. 

I was in the lane beside this car today, and when I looked up and saw what honestly looked like _a german shepherd at the steering wheel_, I simply *had* to grab my iPhone and get a shot off before the light turned green!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Again...and I hate to say it, where do you find such fabulous DB bags?


I often order from QVC if buying a bag that is still made.  For vintage or bags no longer made, I order from Ebay or Etsy. I seem to love bags that are no longer made, ha. Like my Coach Willis bags also. 

I love large clutch bags. I have some older Coach and D&B clutches. Not sure why only wristlets are made now in most brands. 

I have to search to find bags I like.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I often order from QVC if buying a bag that is still made.  For vintage or bags no longer made, I order from Ebay or Etsy. I seem to love bags that are no longer made, ha. Like my Coach Willis bags also.
> 
> I love large clutch bags. I have some older Coach and D&B clutches. Not sure why only wristlets are made now in most brands.
> 
> *I have to search to find bags I like.*



But I bet that's part of the fun... like a treasure hunt!


----------



## renza

ElainePG said:


> There are so many animal lovers on this thread, I thought you'd appreciate this photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the lane beside this car today, and when I looked up and saw what honestly looked like _a german shepherd at the steering wheel_, I simply *had* to grab my iPhone and get a shot off before the light turned green!




I usually just lurk this thread (love your conversations and smart banter) but had to say OMG hilarious to this photo!


----------



## ElainePG

renza said:


> I usually just lurk this thread (love your conversations and smart banter) but had to say OMG hilarious to this photo!


Thanks, *renza*! You would have laughed even harder if you had seen me scrambling for my iPhone to snap the photo before the light changed!

Come play with us! I'm sure you've got a lot to contribute, and we have a ball here!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> I got a better pic of the true color and edited my previous post -- the new pic is very close to the true color....



Stunning 19flowers!!! ...Congrats again.....



skyqueen said:


> Thanks Ciifene...saves me from going back and finding the link!







Trudysmom said:


> I finally wore my two pocket satchel to the craft store today.



Fantastic satchel Trudy!!! ...and I love how you always match the colors 



ElainePG said:


> There are so many animal lovers on this thread, I thought you'd appreciate this photograph.
> 
> I was in the lane beside this car today, and when I looked up and saw what honestly looked like _a german shepherd at the steering wheel_, I simply *had* to grab my iPhone and get a shot off before the light turned green!



LOL ...great shot Elaine...


----------



## Cilifene

renza said:


> I usually just lurk this thread (love your conversations and smart banter) but had to say OMG hilarious to this photo!



Welcome renza


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the link so I can check them out.  How do you like the bags & the quality of workmanship?  They look so classic yet up to date with the distinctive leather.
> I've bookmarked their page.



They are new to me so I don't know how they'll hold up but the workmanship looks fine to me. Of cause they are not expensive bags - and I don't think they look expensive 
I think I like the leather on the blue "snake" more than the black "croc"


----------



## JustLuvLeather

Trudysmom said:


> I often order from QVC if buying a bag that is still made.  For vintage or bags no longer made, I order from Ebay or Etsy. I seem to love bags that are no longer made, ha. Like my Coach Willis bags also.
> 
> I love large clutch bags. I have some older Coach and D&B clutches. Not sure why only wristlets are made now in most brands.
> 
> I have to search to find bags I like.



Do you have any favorite sellers on Ebay?  Ooooh and how have you found the quality to be on Etsy?  I once ordered a leather belt that was really soft and well made, but I have yet to venture into the handbags...


----------



## cdtracing

Cilifene said:


> They are new to me so I don't know how they'll hold up but the workmanship looks fine to me. Of cause they are not expensive bags - and I don't think they look expensive
> I think I like the leather on the blue "snake" more than the black "croc"



I like the blue snake as well.  It's such a classic style.


----------



## skyqueen

renza said:


> I usually just lurk this thread (love your conversations and smart banter) but had to say OMG hilarious to this photo!


Welcome Renza!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> There are so many animal lovers on this thread, I thought you'd appreciate this photograph.
> 
> I was in the lane beside this car today, and when I looked up and saw what honestly looked like _a german shepherd at the steering wheel_, I simply *had* to grab my iPhone and get a shot off before the light turned green!



Awesome photo, beautiful GS!


----------



## Izzy48

19flowers said:


> It's here - LV Empreinte Montaigne MM in the new color, Dahlia.  It's a lovely raspberry pink.



Your bag is absolutely lovely! I was walking into a grocery store very early one morning looking, well, not great. Carry a Fendi of all things looking like I did. The point of my story is this woman walked in the same time I did carrying her new LV Empreinte Montaigne MM in the same color you have. I said that is a fabulous bag and it is. We both laughed about carrying bags like we had looking like we did. Had coffee together and I had a close up of her bag and the quality is outstanding and the color is rich and wonderful.  Congrats! You have a fabulous bag. Even I am slowly being converted to LV!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> That's a lovely match up.  Would look awesome with black pants & boots.  I don't have any fuchsia in my closet which is why I have not bought a bag in that shade.  Afraid I wouldn't get much use out of it.
> 
> That's a 3.1 Phillip Lim bag, isn't it?  I've been looking at some of his purses online.  How do you like them?  I haven't seen IRL yet.  Can you tell me how it feels, quality wise & is it well made?


 
Yes...Phillip Lim Pashli! This is my first PL bag, I didn't want to spend a lot of money on a pink/fuchsia bag I would only wear in the summer. Nice quality, not great but not bad. About the same quality as the little MJ Stam I got last summer for a song. The bag has an odd pebbled finish that I think will wear well. It's a stiff leather made to hold the shape of the bag. When this bag first debuted I loved it, but can't remember why I didn't buy it then. Oh well...I have it now!


----------



## Izzy48

This is the bag Cilifene introduced us to recently. I ordered one and ordered the short heavier chain. I also ordered two additional chains to use with this bag or any other I may need one for. Pics show the different looks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Tried to show the nice quality with the close up of the chain.


----------



## nascar fan

*skyqueen* you have to have these!
http://www.evine.com/Offer/Default....nAirNow-_-Trending Gemstone Jewelry-_-139-847


----------



## nascar fan

cdtracing said:


> I like the blue snake as well.  It's such a classic style.


I'm only quoting this so you will see it, not because of the subject of the quote.
racing?  corvette?  we must talk!
the avatar and name have my curiosity!


----------



## cdtracing

nascar fan said:


> I'm only quoting this so you will see it, not because of the subject of the quote.
> racing?  corvette?  we must talk!
> the avatar and name have my curiosity!



That's my car but I don't race it.  However, my husband does like drag racing & has made a few runs down the track but not in this particular car.  LOL  I have always loved Corvettes ever since Route 66 was on TV.  Ooops!!  I just dated myself, didn't I?


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Love it with the top you're wearing, *Trudys*.
> 
> Did you say "craft store"??? Okay... gotta ask. What crafts do you like? I'm a passionate knitter (mostly socks these days), I used to do embroidery & counted cross-stitch, and I would *love* to get into making beaded jewelry.


Elaine, I used to do SO many crafts. Stained glass, mosaic stepping stones, (they look so pretty in our flower gardens), I made and sold picnic baskets, purse baskets and many others, all kinds of sewing, jewelry, I  can't name it all, ha. 

I do still grow my African Violets, just not as many. I do a lot of photography since we live in a wooded area, we have lots of birds and animals outside.

Oh, I have one hobby/craft I do now. My Erin Condren planner! I use it to journal, plan, keep track of vet visits, house things etc. It is fun and so pretty. I am on a Facebook group about it. I use tons of stickers, drawings, photos etc.  

I have a chronic illness so I can't do my gardening now so hubby plants the flowers we pick out. That used to be a huge hobby for me. 

This is a picture of the step I made for my grandmother. I have it now. Also, a photo of my little dog and a huge violet from a few years ago.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LOL ...great shot Elaine...


Thanks, *cilifene*!



Izzy48 said:


> Awesome photo, beautiful GS!


I know, *Izzy*, isn't he (she?) a gorgeous dog?


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Elaine, I used to do SO many crafts. Stained glass, mosaic stepping stones, (they look so pretty in our flower gardens), I made and sold picnic baskets, purse baskets and many others, all kinds of sewing, jewelry, I  can't name it all, ha.
> 
> I do still grow my African Violets, just not as many. I do a lot of photography since we live in a wooded area, we have lots of birds and animals outside.
> 
> Oh, I have one hobby/craft I do now. My Erin Condren planner! I use it to journal, plan, keep track of vet visits, house things etc. It is fun and so pretty. I am on a Facebook group about it. I use tons of stickers, drawings, photos etc.
> 
> I have a chronic illness so I can't do my gardening now so hubby plants the flowers we pick out. That used to be a huge hobby for me.
> 
> This is a picture of the step I made for my grandmother. I have it now. Also, a photo of my little dog and a huge violet from a few years ago.


You are so talented, *Trudys*! What a beautiful mosaic step, and I love how it also combines your love of birds. I am also in awe of your ability to grow such gorgeous african violets.

I haven't heard of an Erin Condren planner... I'll look it up on FB. It sounds sort of like a mix between time management and scrapbooking!

Your little dog is a sweetie pie.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I decided to get a photo of one of my Enid Collins bags yesterday before I rode my bike.


 


Trudysmom said:


> Elaine, I used to do SO many crafts. Stained glass, mosaic stepping stones, (they look so pretty in our flower gardens), I made and sold picnic baskets, purse baskets and many others, all kinds of sewing, jewelry, I  can't name it all, ha.
> 
> I do still grow my African Violets, just not as many. I do a lot of photography since we live in a wooded area, we have lots of birds and animals outside.
> 
> Oh, I have one hobby/craft I do now. My Erin Condren planner! I use it to journal, plan, keep track of vet visits, house things etc. It is fun and so pretty. I am on a Facebook group about it. I use tons of stickers, drawings, photos etc.
> 
> I have a chronic illness so I can't do my gardening now so hubby plants the flowers we pick out. That used to be a huge hobby for me.
> 
> This is a picture of the step I made for my grandmother. I have it now. Also, a photo of my little dog and a huge violet from a few years ago.


Gee, Trudy...sorry to hear about your illness but you look damn good riding your bike! 
So talented...the step is gorgeous as well as your pics. Love your little girl...cute hairdo!



nascar fan said:


> *skyqueen* you have to have these!
> http://www.evine.com/Offer/Default....-_-Trending Gemstone Jewelry-_-139-847[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LOL! Petey would FREAK!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> You are so talented, *Trudys*! What a beautiful mosaic step, and I love how it also combines your love of birds. I am also in awe of your ability to grow such gorgeous african violets.
> 
> I haven't heard of an Erin Condren planner... I'll look it up on FB. It sounds sort of like a mix between time management and scrapbooking!
> 
> Your little dog is a sweetie pie.


Thank you. You can just google the planner also. It is colorful and so much fun to use. There are SO many people that love that planner. Here is a picture of my planner and the charm I made for it. I also have the address book she makes.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Gee, Trudy...sorry to hear about your illness but you look damn good riding your bike!
> So talented...the step is gorgeous as well as your pics. Love your little girl...cute hairdo!
> 
> 
> 
> nascar fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *skyqueen* you have to have these!
> http://www.evine.com/Offer/Default....-_-Trending Gemstone Jewelry-_-139-847[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LOL! Petey would FREAK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyqueen, Thank you. I do dress up even to ride my bikes. Sometimes I wear my maxi dresses.
> 
> I love to ride my two adorable bikes. This one has three wheels for days I don't feel great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Gee, Trudy...sorry to hear about your illness but you look damn good riding your bike!
> So talented...the step is gorgeous as well as your pics. Love your little girl...cute hairdo!
> 
> 
> 
> nascar fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *skyqueen* you have to have these!
> http://www.evine.com/Offer/Default....-_-Trending Gemstone Jewelry-_-139-847[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LOL! Petey would FREAK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudy, Your violet is so beautiful as is your sweet dog. Love the idea of your 3 wheel bicycle! Your tile is also great looking. You look good on the bike
Click to expand...


----------



## nascar fan

cdtracing said:


> That's my car but I don't race it.  However, my husband does like drag racing & has made a few runs down the track but not in this particular car.  LOL  I have always loved Corvettes ever since Route 66 was on TV.  Ooops!!  I just dated myself, didn't I?


I don't race mine either.  I love vettes though.  I couldn't be without one.
And obviously I love racing.


----------



## renza

Thanks for the warm welcome, but I will go back to lurking. I don't have the age and experience you ladies have yet.


----------



## nascar fan

it just took me longer than it should have to realize VLAD's announcement is a joke!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> it just took me longer than it should have to realize VLAD's announcement is a joke!


At first I didn't see it, and I thought you meant the story on the Purse Blog. Then I went over to the Forum, and there it was. Too funny!

:tpfrox:


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Trudy...sorry to hear about your illness but you look damn good riding your bike!
> So talented...the step is gorgeous as well as your pics. Love your little girl...cute hairdo!
> 
> 
> Skyqueen, Thank you. I do dress up even to ride my bikes. Sometimes I wear my maxi dresses.
> 
> I love to ride my two adorable bikes. This one has three wheels for days I don't feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just adorable, Trudy! Ride 'em cowgirl!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh!  So completely pretty beside the basket of pink geranium!* 



19flowers said:


> It's here - LV Empreinte Montaigne MM in the new color, Dahlia.  It's a lovely raspberry pink.


----------



## jmcadon

cdtracing said:


> That's my car but I don't race it.  However, my husband does like drag racing & has made a few runs down the track but not in this particular car.  LOL  I have always loved Corvettes ever since Route 66 was on TV.  Ooops!!  I just dated myself, didn't I?


Oh, I love Corvettes, too.  We had a 1987, a 1996 and a gorgeous atomic orange 2007.  Such pretty cars!  DH is into Vipers now so we have a 1997 blue with white stripes(his) and a 2009 black with red stripes(mine) and have had both on the track.  Soooo much fun...I am a go fast girl


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Trudy...sorry to hear about your illness but you look damn good riding your bike!
> So talented...the step is gorgeous as well as your pics. Love your little girl...cute hairdo!
> 
> 
> Skyqueen, Thank you. I do dress up even to ride my bikes. Sometimes I wear my maxi dresses.
> 
> I love to ride my two adorable bikes. This one has three wheels for days I don't feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear Trudy! you look great on both your bikes though.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> This is the bag Cilifene introduced us to recently. I ordered one and ordered the short heavier chain. I also ordered two additional chains to use with this bag or any other I may need one for. Pics show the different looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947627
> View attachment 2947628
> View attachment 2947629
> View attachment 2947630
> 
> 
> Tried to show the nice quality with the close up of the chain.



Thanks for posting Izzy - I love the new chains...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> This is the bag Cilifene introduced us to recently. I ordered one and ordered the short heavier chain. I also ordered two additional chains to use with this bag or any other I may need one for. Pics show the different looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947627
> View attachment 2947628
> View attachment 2947629
> View attachment 2947630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to show the nice quality with the close up of the chain.


These bags are so nicely understated and having the chain options are a plus!


----------



## rdgldy

19flowers said:


> It's here - LV Empreinte Montaigne MM in the new color, Dahlia.  It's a lovely raspberry pink.




Oh, this is a beauty!!


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> These bags are so nicely understated and having the chain options are a plus!




I did buy two of the clutches and the heavier shorter chain-such lovely, well made bags!!


----------



## ElainePG

Has anyone seen this bag IRL? Megs just posted it (along with a bunch of other bags) on Purse Blog this morning, and I fell in love with the color and the weight (only 1 pound!)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Salvato...=product&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Has anyone seen this bag IRL? Megs just posted it (along with a bunch of other bags) on Purse Blog this morning, and I fell in love with the color and the weight (only 1 pound!)
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Salvato...=product&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585




Yes, Elaine, I have seen it in use. I will double check and get back with you to insure it is the same bag. I am 95%  sure it is. If so, it is not the quality of your Bal or Willow but quite a nice bag for the money. After all it is about 1/3 the  cost of the Willow and I don't know about the Bal. If I needed a bag like that or wanted it I wouldn't hesitate to purchase it. It is a nice size as well actually a great size for you.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> Has anyone seen this bag IRL? Megs just posted it (along with a bunch of other bags) on Purse Blog this morning, and I fell in love with the color and the weight (only 1 pound!)
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Salvato...=product&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585


 
I haven't seen it but I love it!  I've never been into the satchel with the additional shoulder strap...I like one set of handles or a strap.  I even removed the shoulder strap from my Balenciaga...I never used it, and I hated to have it hanging down.


----------



## Cilifene

rdgldy said:


> I did buy two of the clutches and the heavier shorter chain-such lovely, well made bags!!



Oh you did?  what styles did you get? 



ElainePG said:


> Has anyone seen this bag IRL? Megs just posted it (along with a bunch of other bags) on Purse Blog this morning, and I fell in love with the color and the weight (only 1 pound!)
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Salvato...=product&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585



Never seen it. It's an Elaine style for sure 



bisbee said:


> I haven't seen it but I love it!  I've never been into the satchel with the additional shoulder strap...I like one set of handles or a strap. * I even removed the shoulder strap from my Balenciaga*...I never used it, and I hated to have it hanging down.



Oh you do?..it's funny so different we are  I hardly ever use the shoulder straps on my bags but I like the casual look of the straps hanging on them.
And Elaine must have a long strap for her to wear hers cross body


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, Elaine, I have seen it in use. I will double check and get back with you to insure it is the same bag. I am 95%  sure it is. If so, it is not the quality of your Bal or Willow but quite a nice bag for the money. After all it is about 1/3 the  cost of the Willow and I don't know about the Bal. If I needed a bag like that or wanted it I wouldn't hesitate to purchase it. It is a nice size as well actually a great size for you.



Elaine, I did talk with her briefly because she is at the hospital working. It is the same brand and she thinks the same bag. She said you could tell by the whip stitching on the handles and the fob. It's a thumbs up from her. However, she said she overloads hers and would advise not to do so.


----------



## rdgldy

Cilifene said:


> Oh you did?  what styles did you get?
> 
> :




These two, with one chain and a tassel.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, I did talk with her briefly because she is at the hospital working. It is the same brand and she thinks the same bag. She said you could tell by the whip stitching on the handles and the fob. It's a thumbs up from her. However, she said she overloads hers and would advise not to do so.


Thank you so much for checking, *Izzy*... that was really nice of you. I can see that it wouldn't be a good idea to overload this bag; it would probably lose its shape.

I think I will put it on my "wish list" and check it out when we're in San Francisco. Perhaps not in this color, since I just bought a blue bag (which I had totally forgotten this morning, when I got so excited about it, LOL!) but in this style.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh you do?..it's funny so different we are  I hardly ever use the shoulder straps on my bags but I like the casual look of the straps hanging on them.
> *And Elaine must have a long strap for her to wear hers cross body*



This is true!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I haven't seen it but I love it!  I've never been into the satchel with the additional shoulder strap...I like one set of handles or a strap.  I even removed the shoulder strap from my Balenciaga...I never used it, and I hated to have it hanging down.


Thanks for the input, *bisbee*. I actually prefer a bag with both options, though I'm more partial to bags where the satchel straps fold down out of the way (which these don't, which is why I'll need to try it IRL). For me, the short handles are good for "grab & go," and the long strap is for when I'm walking a long distance and/or carrying things.

I guess that's why bag companies make a million different styles... to keep all us buyers happy!


----------



## Izzy48

rdgldy said:


> These two, with one chain and a tassel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948962



I am so excited for you because I truly do like my bag and chains. I also bought the tassel to go with the heavy oxidized chain. Just a great look with the  short chain.


----------



## Izzy48

rdgldy said:


> I did buy two of the clutches and the heavier shorter chain-such lovely, well made bags!!



Sorry I missed this but I did catch it finally in a later post and have already commented.  One question, I couldn't tell by your picture but did you get the light embossed one? I thought that was a most attractive bag and I would love to get someone's opinion of it who owns it.


----------



## Cilifene

rdgldy said:


> These two, with one chain and a tassel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948962



Oh great, black matte croc and white croc - how much does it fit? - wonder if we get to see modeling pics ...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the input, *bisbee*. I actually prefer a bag with both options, though I'm more partial to bags where the satchel straps fold down out of the way (which these don't, which is why I'll need to try it IRL). For me, the short handles are good for "grab & go," and the long strap is for when I'm walking a long distance and/or carrying things.
> 
> I guess that's why bag companies make a million different styles... to keep all us buyers happy!



*Elaine*, you have a fantastic collection!  
Please, can we see a group shot of them?


----------



## skyqueen

rdgldy said:


> These two, with one chain and a tassel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948962


The white is fabulous for the summer...love to see a modeling pic, pretty please!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the input, *bisbee*. I actually prefer a bag with both options, though I'm more partial to bags where the satchel straps fold down out of the way (which these don't, which is why I'll need to try it IRL). For me, the short handles are good for "grab & go," and the long strap is for when I'm walking a long distance and/or carrying things.
> 
> I guess that's why bag companies make a million different styles... to keep all us buyers happy!


That's what I like about the LV Metis...the handle and the shoulder strap can both be removed or worn together.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> That's what I like about the LV Metis...the handle and the shoulder strap can both be removed or worn together.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine*, you have a fantastic collection!
> Please, can we see a group shot of them?


Oh, my, *cilifene*... it would take a series of stepladders to arrange them for a group shot!:giggles:

But it's a cute idea. Let me think about it  and see what I can come up with.


----------



## ElainePG

*skyqueen*! You know that new little pink Coach bag with silver hardware you just bought a few weeks ago? I think it's featured on the Purse Blog today! (Not yours, but the bag in general). Is your bag called the "Swagger"? The PB article is giving it a lot of love!


----------



## rdgldy

Izzy48 said:


> Sorry I missed this but I did catch it finally in a later post and have already commented.  One question, I couldn't tell by your picture but did you get the light embossed one? I thought that was a most attractive bag and I would love to get someone's opinion of it who owns it.




I got the white embossed and the black embossed.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> *skyqueen*! You know that new little pink Coach bag with silver hardware you just bought a few weeks ago? I think it's featured on the Purse Blog today! (Not yours, but the bag in general). Is your bag called the "Swagger"? The PB article is giving it a lot of love!




I saw that Elaine. I had to return the bag because of the color...but it was a darling, well made bag! I think Vevers has done a great job updating the classics and adding edgier bags!
Out to lunch...shrimp casserole with rice pilaf! Yum!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my, *cilifene*... it would take a series of stepladders to arrange them for a group shot!:giggles:
> 
> But it's a cute idea. Let me think about it  and see what I can come up with.



Looking forward...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> There are so many animal lovers on this thread, I thought you'd appreciate this photograph.
> 
> I was in the lane beside this car today, and when I looked up and saw what honestly looked like _a german shepherd at the steering wheel_, I simply *had* to grab my iPhone and get a shot off before the light turned green!


OMG, that is the best picture! Love that you were able to snap a picture. Too funny.


renza said:


> I usually just lurk this thread (love your conversations and smart banter) but had to say OMG hilarious to this photo!


Welcome Renza! Please join the conversation. 


ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *renza*! You would have laughed even harder if you had seen me scrambling for my iPhone to snap the photo before the light changed!
> 
> Come play with us! I'm sure you've got a lot to contribute, and we have a ball here!


+1


----------



## megt10

JustLuvLeather said:


> Do you have any favorite sellers on Ebay?  Ooooh and how have you found the quality to be on Etsy?  I once ordered a leather belt that was really soft and well made, but I have yet to venture into the handbags...


You can find some great deals on eBay handbags. Just make sure that you get them authenticated before purchasing.


Trudysmom said:


> Elaine, I used to do SO many crafts. Stained glass, mosaic stepping stones, (they look so pretty in our flower gardens), I made and sold picnic baskets, purse baskets and many others, all kinds of sewing, jewelry, I  can't name it all, ha.
> 
> I do still grow my African Violets, just not as many. I do a lot of photography since we live in a wooded area, we have lots of birds and animals outside.
> 
> Oh, I have one hobby/craft I do now. My Erin Condren planner! I use it to journal, plan, keep track of vet visits, house things etc. It is fun and so pretty. I am on a Facebook group about it. I use tons of stickers, drawings, photos etc.
> 
> I have a chronic illness so I can't do my gardening now so hubby plants the flowers we pick out. That used to be a huge hobby for me.
> 
> This is a picture of the step I made for my grandmother. I have it now. Also, a photo of my little dog and a huge violet from a few years ago.


Your stepping stone is beautiful and so is your dog.


Trudysmom said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Trudy...sorry to hear about your illness but you look damn good riding your bike!
> So talented...the step is gorgeous as well as your pics. Love your little girl...cute hairdo!
> 
> 
> Skyqueen, Thank you. I do dress up even to ride my bikes. Sometimes I wear my maxi dresses.
> 
> I love to ride my two adorable bikes. This one has three wheels for days I don't feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the most stylish cyclist on the road. You look fantastic. I am sorry about your illness.
Click to expand...


----------



## nascar fan

jmcadon said:


> Oh, I love Corvettes, too.  We had a 1987, a 1996 and a gorgeous atomic orange 2007.  Such pretty cars!  DH is into Vipers now so we have a 1997 *blue with white stripes*(his) and a 2009 black with red stripes(mine) and have had both on the track.  Soooo much fun...I am a go fast girl


my favorite car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I saw that Elaine. I had to return the bag because of the color...but it was a darling, well made bag! I think Vevers has done a great job updating the classics and adding edgier bags!
> Out to lunch...shrimp casserole with rice pilaf! Yum!


Oh, that's right... duh... I had forgotten that. It wasn't the right shade of pink; more like a lilac, right? So have you found your pink bag for summer on the Cape?

Assuming summer ever DOES come to the Cape?


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went shopping and then to lunch.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went shopping and then to lunch.


Beautiful, *Trudys*! Is your bag charm a dragonfly? And is that a new avatar you put up especially for Easter? It's so sweet!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful, *Trudys*! Is your bag charm a dragonfly? And is that a new avatar you put up especially for Easter? It's so sweet!


We have the cutest bunnies where we live. I love to watch them. It is  fun to see them walking around with birds and squirrels. 

The Coach dragonfly came in the mail yesterday or the day before. Love it. Here is a closer picture.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> We have the cutest bunnies where we live. I love to watch them. It is  fun to see them walking around with birds and squirrels.
> 
> The Coach dragonfly came in the mail yesterday or the day before. Love it. Here is a closer picture.



Really sharp bag plus I like your Coach dragonfly so much.Love all my Coach accessories particularly my Coach bag charms.  I have a Pandora dragonfly pendant and it would look great hanging on my purse. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went shopping and then to lunch.





Trudysmom said:


> We have the cutest bunnies where we live. I love to watch them. It is  fun to see them walking around with birds and squirrels.
> 
> The Coach dragonfly came in the mail yesterday or the day before. Love it. Here is a closer picture.




Beautiful Trudysmom.... love the dragonfly too


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We have the cutest bunnies where we live. I love to watch them. It is  fun to see them walking around with birds and squirrels.
> 
> The Coach dragonfly came in the mail yesterday or the day before. Love it. Here is a closer picture.


Boy, Trudy...spring has really sprung! Just stunning!
Did you know dragonflies bring good luck?


----------



## jmcadon

Trudysmom said:


> We have the cutest bunnies where we live. I love to watch them. It is  fun to see them walking around with birds and squirrels.
> 
> The Coach dragonfly came in the mail yesterday or the day before. Love it. Here is a closer picture.




Oh, love the charm and the bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thanks. I do enjoy using charms and scarves on my handbags.


----------



## Trudysmom

I found a darling little Coach butterfly basket tote and it arrived yesterday. Hubby took the flower photo for me.  I then took a photo inside. This bag is adorable. I can't wait to feel like going out so I can show the size.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I found a darling little Coach butterfly basket tote and it arrived yesterday. Hubby took the flower photo for me.  I then took a photo inside. This bag is adorable. I can't wait to feel like going out so I can show the size.


WHAT a sweet bag, *Trudys*! In a way, it reminds me of a bag that *skyqueen* bought last summer, even though they really aren't alike. (And hers isn't by Coach). But hers is wicker and pink leather, too, and now... guess what???... I'm craving one!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I found a darling little Coach butterfly basket tote and it arrived yesterday. Hubby took the flower photo for me.  I then took a photo inside. This bag is adorable. I can't wait to feel like going out so I can show the size.


Adorable, Trudy!
Perfect Easter basket!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> WHAT a sweet bag, *Trudys*! In a way, it reminds me of a bag that *skyqueen* bought last summer, even though they really aren't alike. (And hers isn't by Coach). But hers is wicker and pink leather, too, and now... guess what???... I'm craving one!


Funny you should mention a straw bag, Elaine. Just got a pic of the new straw bag at 
J McLaughlin...adorable with the bamboo handles!
The pink is the one I bought last year...........................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Funny you should mention a straw bag, Elaine. Just got a pic of the new straw bag at
> J McLaughlin...adorable with the bamboo handles!
> The pink is the one I bought last year...........................


Thanks for the photos, *SQ*. I'm so glad what's left of my brain was working correctly!:giggles:

You're right, the new one is darling! The bamboo handle is really sweet. I will say, though, that having carried my Gucci Bamboo Top-Handle Leather Tote for nearly a year, bamboo handles can be hard on the hands. In the case of my tote it doesn't matter, because I usually carry the bag by its leather strap. But the bag you're showing only has handles... right? I think it would be a great "out to dinner in the summer" bag, just not a "run around all day doing errands" bag. IMO.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Funny you should mention a straw bag, Elaine. Just got a pic of the new straw bag at
> J McLaughlin...adorable with the bamboo handles!
> The pink is the one I bought last year...........................


Your bags are beautiful. I love interesting styles and textures. Bags with character.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took more pictures&#8230; I love the back! The feet are tall, so pretty! Dooney uses feet on all of the bags I have. Well, there may be a couple without, older ones. I am glad this Coach bag has the tall feet. I took a picture of the inside also. Just so pretty.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took more pictures I love the back! The feet are tall, so pretty! Dooney uses feet on all of the bags I have. Well, there may be a couple without, older ones. I am glad this Coach bag has the tall feet. I took a picture of the inside also. Just so pretty.


It's a cheery bag, Trudy and we can all use a bit of cheer!


----------



## hockeymama

skyqueen said:


> Funny you should mention a straw bag, Elaine. Just got a pic of the new straw bag at
> J McLaughlin...adorable with the bamboo handles!
> The pink is the one I bought last year...........................




Wow.  May just have to get one of those!


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Easter and Passover to everyone! [emoji214][emoji235][emoji255]


----------



## rdgldy

Trudysmom said:


> We have the cutest bunnies where we live. I love to watch them. It is  fun to see them walking around with birds and squirrels.
> 
> The Coach dragonfly came in the mail yesterday or the day before. Love it. Here is a closer picture.


I just adore the dragonfly!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Trudysmom said:


> I found a darling little Coach butterfly basket tote and it arrived yesterday. Hubby took the flower photo for me.  I then took a photo inside. This bag is adorable. I can't wait to feel like going out so I can show the size.


Such a sweet bag! I had a Coach that was similar, with white leather trim, which I sold, because I just couldn't deal with a wide open bag, but I just love the style.


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> Funny you should mention a straw bag, Elaine. Just got a pic of the new straw bag at
> J McLaughlin...adorable with the bamboo handles!
> The pink is the one I bought last year...........................




These are really beautiful..and I adore bamboo handles.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Had to drop in and say HAPPY EASTER and Passover, to all you great gals on this thread! I am wearing my coral Coach Penelope today. Hope you all have a blessed day.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Trudysmom said:


> I took more pictures&#8230; I love the back! The feet are tall, so pretty! Dooney uses feet on all of the bags I have. Well, there may be a couple without, older ones. I am glad this Coach bag has the tall feet. I took a picture of the inside also. Just so pretty.


Perfect EASTER Basket bag! lol! Love it!! Be sure to fill it up with lots of choclate Easter bunnies and let's not forget those chocolate creme eggs! Yum! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Trudysmom said:


> I found a darling little Coach butterfly basket tote and it arrived yesterday. Hubby took the flower photo for me.  I then took a photo inside. This bag is adorable. I can't wait to feel like going out so I can show the size.


OMG!! This is too PERFECT for Easter! never SAW a bag so perfect for this day! Absolutely LOVE it!!  I am stealing your pics to show some of my friends on the MK forum which I frequent the most. We have an Easter thread stated and they have to see this! Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

CinthiaZ said:


> Had to drop in and say HAPPY EASTER and Passover, to all you great gals on this thread! I am wearing my coral Coach Penelope today. Hope you all have a blessed day.


A great bag for spring and summer!


----------



## ElainePG

Happy Easter & Passover... blessings to everyone!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Trudysmom said:


> A great bag for spring and summer!


Thank you, trudysmom!  I apologize for giving the wrong credit on the MK forum! I thought it was another member's bag. The point is, it is just the BEST Easter bag I EVER saw. How sweet to literally have an basket as a bag on Easter. How come I never thought of this?? lol! Here I thought I had it going on! You REALLY have it going on! What a great idea! I am going to try to find one on ebay for next year! Thank you! HAPPY EASTER!! :buttercup:


----------



## Trudysmom

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you, trudysmom!  I apologize for giving the wrong credit on the MK forum! I thought it was another member's bag. The point is, it is just the BEST Easter bag I EVER saw. How sweet to literally have an basket as a bag on Easter. How come I never thought of this?? lol! Here I thought I had it going on! You REALLY have it going on! What a great idea! I am going to try to find one on ebay for next year! Thank you! HAPPY EASTER!! :buttercup:


It's ok, no problem. 

I love baskets, I used to actually weave purse totes, purses, picnic baskets, bike baskets and lots of things. Very hard work. It was fun though.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> It's ok, no problem.
> 
> I love baskets, I used to actually weave purse totes, purses, picnic baskets, bike baskets and lots of things. Very hard work. It was fun though.


Have you ever seen Shaker baskets, *Trudys*? Many years ago, The Hubster & I visited the Shaker Village in Canterbury, New Hampshire and while we were there we bought a wee "kitten head" Shaker basket. We have a little collection of baskets, but this is one of our most treasured possessions. 
It looks like the smallest one on the right (the larger one are called "cat head" baskets).
In retrospect, I wish we had purchased all 3 sizes... now they're hard to find, and quite expensive.
*Now* what I have my eye on is one of those Nantucket basket/purses with the scrimshaw on the top. But it would have to be an old one, because ivory can't be used any more.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Have you ever seen Shaker baskets, *Trudys*? Many years ago, The Hubster & I visited the Shaker Village in Canterbury, New Hampshire and while we were there we bought a wee "kitten head" Shaker basket. We have a little collection of baskets, but this is one of our most treasured possessions.
> It looks like the smallest one on the right (the larger one are called "cat head" baskets).
> In retrospect, I wish we had purchased all 3 sizes... now they're hard to find, and quite expensive.
> *Now* what I have my eye on is one of those Nantucket basket/purses with the scrimshaw on the top. But it would have to be an old one, because ivory can't be used any more.


Yes, I have made baskets like those. I took a couple of classes when we lived in TN, but then we moved so I had to teach myself. The hardest ones were the large egg baskets. They are beautiful.

Here is one purse I made. Most photos are on my old computer.


----------



## chessmont

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I have made baskets like those. I took a couple of classes when we lived in TN, but then we moved so I had to teach myself. The hardest ones were the large egg baskets. They are beautiful.
> 
> Here is one purse I made. Most photos are on my old computer.



Wow that is amazing work!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I have made baskets like those. I took a couple of classes when we lived in TN, but then we moved so I had to teach myself. The hardest ones were the large egg baskets. They are beautiful.
> 
> Here is one purse I made. Most photos are on my old computer.


That's an incredible purse, *Trudys*. Love the hand-stamped leather. And the weaving is beautifully done.


----------



## Trudysmom

Thank you. Yes, I had to stamp a lot of leather also.


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Adorable, Trudy!
> Perfect Easter basket!



Beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I have made baskets like those. I took a couple of classes when we lived in TN, but then we moved so I had to teach myself. The hardest ones were the large egg baskets. They are beautiful.
> 
> Here is one purse I made. Most photos are on my old computer.


Just wow, Trudy!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I have made baskets like those. I took a couple of classes when we lived in TN, but then we moved so I had to teach myself. The hardest ones were the large egg baskets. They are beautiful.
> 
> Here is one purse I made. Most photos are on my old computer.



Wow Trudy - this is *really* amazing work.....


----------



## ElainePG

This has nothing whatsoever to do with handbags, but while we're discussing crafts, I simply *had* to show off the teeny-tiny baby hat I made this weekend while watching the Final Four basketball playoffs. My girlfriend Karen's son & DIL finally obliged her and gave her the grand-baby she's been desperately craving ever since they got married.

I hope it still fits when the little boy is 6 months old... he can trick-or-treat as a pumpkin!


----------



## rdgldy

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I have made baskets like those. I took a couple of classes when we lived in TN, but then we moved so I had to teach myself. The hardest ones were the large egg baskets. They are beautiful.
> 
> Here is one purse I made. Most photos are on my old computer.




This is amazing!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> This has nothing whatsoever to do with handbags, but while we're discussing crafts, I simply *had* to show off the teeny-tiny baby hat I made this weekend while watching the Final Four basketball playoffs. My girlfriend Karen's son & DIL finally obliged her and gave her the grand-baby she's been desperately craving ever since they got married.
> 
> I hope it still fits when the little boy is 6 months old... he can trick-or-treat as a pumpkin!


That is adorable!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thank you all for the compliments. 

I wore my pretty periwinkle bag today. Hubby and I went out to eat and to buy more flowers. 

 I just feel so good wearing periwinkle. It is usually hard to find, but this year, you can find it. SO, I have been buying tops and jewelry too, while the color is easier to find.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> This has nothing whatsoever to do with handbags, but while we're discussing crafts, I simply *had* to show off the teeny-tiny baby hat I made this weekend while watching the Final Four basketball playoffs. My girlfriend Karen's son & DIL finally obliged her and gave her the grand-baby she's been desperately craving ever since they got married.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it still fits when the little boy is 6 months old... he can trick-or-treat as a pumpkin!




Congrats, Karen! [emoji64][emoji480][emoji316][emoji322]
Perfect for Halloween, Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you all for the compliments.
> 
> I wore my pretty periwinkle bag today. Hubby and I went out to eat and to buy more flowers.
> 
> I just feel so good wearing periwinkle. It is usually hard to find, but this year, you can find it. SO, I have been buying tops and jewelry too, while the color is easier to find.




Your outfit and bag look stunning together!
I love periwinkle, too!


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> This has nothing whatsoever to do with handbags, but while we're discussing crafts, I simply *had* to show off the teeny-tiny baby hat I made this weekend while watching the Final Four basketball playoffs. My girlfriend Karen's son & DIL finally obliged her and gave her the grand-baby she's been desperately craving ever since they got married.
> 
> I hope it still fits when the little boy is 6 months old... he can trick-or-treat as a pumpkin!


That is so cute...a little punkin


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> That is adorable!!!


Thanks, *Trudys*! Do you still knit?



skyqueen said:


> Congrats, Karen! [emoji64][emoji480][emoji316][emoji322]
> Perfect for Halloween, Elaine!


Karen is beside herself with joy, so I just *had* to make this for her little grandson, *skyqueen*. I have my fingers crossed that it will still fit him in October!


jmcadon said:


> That is so cute...a little punkin


Thanks, *jmcadon*! There is one pattern for all sorts of fruits & veggies. It just depends on the color yarn you pick. If they'd had a little girl, I would have done the same thing with dark pink yarn, and it would have been... wait for it... a strawberry! When you do that one, you put in some little raised stitches to represent the strawberry seeds. Tooooooo adorable!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *Trudys*! Do you still knit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen is beside herself with joy, so I just *had* to make this for her little grandson, *skyqueen*. I have my fingers crossed that it will still fit him in October!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *jmcadon*! There is one pattern for all sorts of fruits & veggies. It just depends on the color yarn you pick. If they'd had a little girl, I would have done the same thing with dark pink yarn, and it would have been... wait for it... a strawberry! When you do that one, you put in some little raised stitches to represent the strawberry seeds. Tooooooo adorable!




Be thankful yarn stretches...should be perfect!
My DS's first costume was a crayon, I still remember it like it was yesterday...he looked so adorable!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> This has nothing whatsoever to do with handbags, but while we're discussing crafts, I simply *had* to show off the teeny-tiny baby hat I made this weekend while watching the Final Four basketball playoffs. My girlfriend Karen's son & DIL finally obliged her and gave her the grand-baby she's been desperately craving ever since they got married.
> 
> I hope it still fits when the little boy is 6 months old... he can trick-or-treat as a pumpkin!




As I told you earlier, that has to be the cutest thing ever! She will love it and I know it will be a keeper!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> As I told you earlier, that has to be the cutest thing ever! She will love it and I know it will be a keeper!


Thank you, *Izzy*! I picked washable yarn, so hopefully it will hold up! They can dry it over a balloon... once it arrives, I'll send Karen washing instructions.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Be thankful yarn stretches...should be perfect!
> *My DS's first costume was a crayon*, I still remember it like it was yesterday...he looked so adorable!



A crayon!!! Oh, how precious! Did you make it yourself? How old was he???


----------



## ElainePG

I just received the cutest bag charm from a seller on Etsy. She sells them as necklaces, but I asked her if she could convert it to a bag charm, and of course she could. There's the plaque, which you can easily read in the second picture and which is really appropriate for where I live, and then (it's sort of hard to make out) there's a teensy little teardrop-shaped bottle filled with sand and an itty-bitty shell.

I don't usually put charms on my bags, but I think this one is the perfect accent for my vintage Coach Willis.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I just received the cutest bag charm from a seller on Etsy. She sells them as necklaces, but I asked her if she could convert it to a bag charm, and of course she could. There's the plaque, which you can easily read in the second picture and which is really appropriate for where I live, and then (it's sort of hard to make out) there's a teensy little teardrop-shaped bottle filled with sand and an itty-bitty shell.
> 
> I don't usually put charms on my bags, but I think this one is the perfect accent for my vintage Coach Willis.


How pretty! It looks so pretty with your Willis. 

I love to use my charms. Adds fun to bags. I love my charm bracelets and love to add purse charms to bags sometimes.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty! It looks so pretty with your Willis.
> 
> I love to use my charms. Adds fun to bags. *I love my charm bracelets* and love to add purse charms to bags sometimes.


Cute charms, *Trudys*! 

I only own one charm bracelet... it's sterling silver. My parents started it for me as a birthday present when I was in about the 5th grade, and I'm finally adding my last charm to it next week (I just don't think another one is going to fit after this one!)  I just love that it's stuffed full of happy memories.


----------



## luvprada

Love the owl !


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I just received the cutest bag charm from a seller on Etsy. She sells them as necklaces, but I asked her if she could convert it to a bag charm, and of course she could. There's the plaque, which you can easily read in the second picture and which is really appropriate for where I live, and then (it's sort of hard to make out) there's a teensy little teardrop-shaped bottle filled with sand and an itty-bitty shell.
> 
> I don't usually put charms on my bags, but I think this one is the perfect accent for my vintage Coach Willis.


Looks great on your Willis, Elaine...sometimes you just need a little personalization!



Trudysmom said:


> How pretty! It looks so pretty with your Willis.
> 
> I love to use my charms. Adds fun to bags. I love my charm bracelets and love to add purse charms to bags sometimes.


The bike charm is perfect for you, Trudy!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> A crayon!!! Oh, how precious! Did you make it yourself? How old was he???


I didn't make it (what...are you crazy, Elaine? LOL!), a girl I worked with gave it to me for DS. He was about 12 months old but big. Over 9 lbs/24" at birth. UGH!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I just received the cutest bag charm from a seller on Etsy. She sells them as necklaces, but I asked her if she could convert it to a bag charm, and of course she could. There's the plaque, which you can easily read in the second picture and which is really appropriate for where I live, and then (it's sort of hard to make out) there's a teensy little teardrop-shaped bottle filled with sand and an itty-bitty shell.
> 
> I don't usually put charms on my bags, but I think this one is the perfect accent for my vintage Coach Willis.




Very cute, Elaine! Once you start using them you won't stop because they are addictive.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I didn't make it (*what...are you crazy, Elaine*? LOL!), a girl I worked with gave it to me for DS. He was about 12 months old but big. Over 9 lbs/24" at birth. UGH!



You're not an artsy-craftsy girl, skyqueen? Okay... never knew! I know you have a terrific eye for style, and house remodelling, I thought maybe you were also a "do-it-yourselfer." You must be like The Hubster & me when it comes to house repair. We don't pick up a hammer; we pick up the telephone!

DS was over 9 lbs at birth? Yikes! You poor thing! I hope you got a REALLY nice prezzie (besides DS, of course!) as compensation.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Very cute, Elaine! Once you start using them you won't stop because they are addictive.


I'm afraid you might be right, *Izzy*... now I'm seeing bag charms everywhere! But many of my bags just don't seem to be suited to charms because they have a lot going on with hardware. At some point I'll take inventory.

Oy vey! Yet one more thing to obsess over!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Cute charms, *Trudys*!
> 
> I only own one charm bracelet... it's sterling silver. My parents started it for me as a birthday present when I was in about the 5th grade, and I'm finally adding my last charm to it next week (I just don't think another one is going to fit after this one!)  I just love that it's stuffed full of happy memories.


Elaine, I'm glad you have a charm bracelet. I think they are so pretty. 

I have three. I have collected James Avery charms and jewelry for a long time. I love to look at my charms when I wear my bracelet. James Avery has been making gold and silver jewelry for 60 years. His two sons are in the business and they are all based in Texas. I have been there to the campus where it is all made. GORGEOUS area.  

My charm bracelets are in most of my photos.


----------



## Trudysmom

Here are a couple more charms. I have a lot of them and enjoy using them. They hang from a jewelry tree.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Here are a couple more charms. I have a lot of them and enjoy using them. They hang from a jewelry tree.



Absolutely beautiful pictures Trudy...... love the cute charms and the way you use them...


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Elaine, I'm glad you have a charm bracelet. I think they are so pretty.
> 
> I have three. I have collected James Avery charms and jewelry for a long time. I love to look at my charms when I wear my bracelet. James Avery has been making gold and silver jewelry for 60 years. His two sons are in the business and they are all based in Texas. I have been there to the campus where it is all made. GORGEOUS area.
> 
> My charm bracelets are in most of my photos.


Those are gorgeous charm bracelets, *Trudys*! How wonderful that you were able to meet the designer.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Here are a couple more charms. I have a lot of them and enjoy using them. They hang from a jewelry tree.


Why am I not surprised that you have a lot of bird charms? Love the cardinal especially. They don't have them out here in the west... I miss that fabulous flash of red in the trees.

ETA: So creative to hang them from a jewelry tree.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Why am I not surprised that you have a lot of bird charms? Love the cardinal especially. They don't have them out here in the west... I miss that fabulous flash of red in the trees.
> 
> ETA: So creative to hang them from a jewelry tree.


I didn't meet the designer but went to the large campus area in the Texas Hill Country where the jewelry is made and there is a store and pretty areas with a gazebo there. They have stores all over Texas now. 

 The quality is wonderful.

I have several pieces on today.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> You're not an artsy-craftsy girl, skyqueen? Okay... never knew! I know you have a terrific eye for style, and house remodelling, I thought maybe you were also a "do-it-yourselfer." You must be like The Hubster & me when it comes to house repair. We don't pick up a hammer; we pick up the telephone!
> 
> DS was over 9 lbs at birth? Yikes! You poor thing! I hope you got a REALLY nice prezzie (besides DS, of course!) as compensation.


Small household repairs I can do...just cant sit still for crafty endeavors!  

When DS was born I separated my pelvic bone (SPD) and got to stay in the hospital 11 days...a lovely vacation!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Here are a couple more charms. I have a lot of them and enjoy using them. They hang from a jewelry tree.


Just love the birds...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Small household repairs I can do...just cant sit still for crafty endeavors!
> 
> *When DS was born I separated my pelvic bone (SPD)* and got to stay in the hospital 11 days...a lovely vacation!



OMG... is that as awful as it sounds???  Any long-lasting effects?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> OMG... is that as awful as it sounds???  Any long-lasting effects?




LOL! Nothing lasting...although at the time it sounded like a champaign bottle popped!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Nothing lasting...*although at the time it sounded like a champaign bottle popped!*



Eek!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> OMG... is that as awful as it sounds???  Any long-lasting effects?



Yes, Elaine, it is as awful as it sounds! Sky is just being brave since a few years have passed.


----------



## Cilifene

[SIZE=+1]Good morning from Denmark 
It is always something - as Megt said a while ago. Lio's son Aristoteles  the brown Burmese was very sick and nearly died after two narcoses years  ago. The last months he lost interest for food and the last week he stopped eating and we had to help him get water in his mouth. Last night we had to let him go....

He was 10½ year and had a very good life 

[/SIZE]


----------



## bisbee

Oh Cilifene...I am so sorry to hear about Aristotoles.  :rain:


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> [SIZE=+1]Good morning from Denmark [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=+1]It is always something - as Megt said a while ago. Lio's son Aristoteles  the brown Burmese was very sick and nearly died after two narcoses years  ago. The last months he lost interest for food and the last week he stopped eating and we had to help him get water in his mouth. Last night we had to let him go....[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=+1]He was 10½ year and had a very good life [/SIZE]


Oh no, my dear...I'm so sorry! What a handsome guy Aristoteles was!
At least Lio and Aristoteles are together again.......................
[emoji81]


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Oh Cilifene...I am so sorry to hear about Aristotoles.



Thanks dear bisbee 



skyqueen said:


> Oh no, my dear...I'm so sorry! What a handsome guy Aristoteles was!
> At least Lio and Aristoteles are together again.......................
> [emoji81]



Thanks dear  yes, they are together in cats heaven


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene,     I am so sorry you have lost your Aristoteles -- another sad loss in such a short time -- my thoughts are with you -- so sorry....


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> [SIZE=+1]Good morning from Denmark
> It is always something - as Megt said a while ago. Lio's son Aristoteles  the brown Burmese was very sick and nearly died after two narcoses years  ago. The last months he lost interest for food and the last week he stopped eating and we had to help him get water in his mouth. Last night we had to let him go....
> 
> He was 10½ year and had a very good life
> 
> [/SIZE]



Oh, Cilifene, my heart goes  out to you. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Burmese. He was a beauty and you gave him 10 1/2 wonderful years and he gave you the same. It is so hard to lose those we love who become members of our family and dear in heart.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,     I am so sorry you have lost your Aristoteles -- another sad loss in such a short time -- my thoughts are with you -- so sorry....



Thanks very much 19flowers, you are very kind  At least we knew if he got very sick operation wasn't an option cause he couldn't have more narcoses - I guess it was his liver. I'm glad we made the decision yesterday while he still got his dignisty........


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Oh, Cilifene, my heart goes  out to you. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Burmese. He was a beauty and you gave him 10 1/2 wonderful years and he gave you the same. It is so hard to lose those we love who become members of our family and dear in heart.  Thinking of you.



Thanks sweetie.......


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> [SIZE=+1]Good morning from Denmark
> It is always something - as Megt said a while ago. Lio's son Aristoteles  the brown Burmese was very sick and nearly died after two narcoses years  ago. The last months he lost interest for food and the last week he stopped eating and we had to help him get water in his mouth. Last night we had to let him go....
> 
> He was 10½ year and had a very good life
> 
> [/SIZE]


Oh *Cilifene*, what a handsome lad Aristoteles was. I am so very sorry, dear. What a hard loss for you.


----------



## Izzy48

Since we have been talking about crafts, I thought I might make you aware of a lovely woman I met who is a jewelry maker and does exquisite work. She has done three items for me recently and they are high quality  and beautiful.   
	

		
			
		

		
	







 I am so happy with her lovely one of a kind work and I thought I would share with all of you.  She is oh-megajewelry.com.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Since we have been talking about crafts, I thought I might make you aware of a lovely woman I met who is a jewelry maker and does exquisite work. She has done three items for me recently and they are high quality  and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955324
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955325
> 
> 
> I am so happy with her lovely one of a kind work and I thought I would share with all of you.  She is oh-megajewelry.com.


Stunning jewelry, *izzy*! They will look splendid on you!

ETA: Her Etsy listing is without the dash... it's *ohmegajewelry.com*.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Since we have been talking about crafts, I thought I might make you aware of a lovely woman I met who is a jewelry maker and does exquisite work. She has done three items for me recently and they are high quality  and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955324
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955325
> 
> 
> I am so happy with her lovely one of a kind work and I thought I would share with all of you.  She is oh-megajewelry.com.


 


ElainePG said:


> Stunning jewelry, *izzy*! They will look splendid on you!
> 
> ETA: Her Etsy listing is without the dash... it's *ohmegajewelry.com*.


Gorgeous, Izzy!
Same gal made me this fun necklace/earrings for the summer!
ohmegajewelry.com


----------



## skyqueen

I also received this from my tPF "special friend".
Wore this out to dinner Saturday night and got a lot of compliments!
Black/white pearl tin cup necklace.....................


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> [SIZE=+1]Good morning from Denmark
> It is always something - as Megt said a while ago. Lio's son Aristoteles  the brown Burmese was very sick and nearly died after two narcoses years  ago. The last months he lost interest for food and the last week he stopped eating and we had to help him get water in his mouth. Last night we had to let him go....
> 
> He was 10½ year and had a very good life
> 
> [/SIZE]



I'm so sorry Cilifene for the loss of yet another kitty.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous, Izzy!
> Same gal made me this fun necklace/earrings for the summer!
> ohmegajewelry.com



That is beautiful!!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I also received this from my tPF "special friend".
> Wore this out to dinner Saturday night and got a lot of compliments!
> Black/white pearl tin cup necklace.....................



Very nice and I know you wore them well!


----------



## Izzy48

I found a picture of the ones which were gifted to my friend who is an artist. In the past, I have never had the confidence to give her a piece of jewelry. This time I did.
	

		
			
		

		
	




My friend fell in love with her necklace and earrings. The picture doesn't do justice to the beauty of the stones and pearls.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I found a picture of the ones which were gifted to my friend who is an artist. In the past, I have never had the confidence to give her a piece of jewelry. This time I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955379
> 
> 
> My friend fell in love with her necklace and earrings. The picture doesn't do justice to the beauty of the stones and pearls.


Stunning!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Since we have been talking about crafts, I thought I might make you aware of a lovely woman I met who is a jewelry maker and does exquisite work. She has done three items for me recently and they are high quality  and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955324
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955325
> 
> 
> I am so happy with her lovely one of a kind work and I thought I would share with all of you.  She is oh-megajewelry.com.



Very nice.....



skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous, Izzy!
> Same gal made me this fun necklace/earrings for the summer!
> ohmegajewelry.com





skyqueen said:


> I also received this from my tPF "special friend".
> Wore this out to dinner Saturday night and got a lot of compliments!
> Black/white pearl tin cup necklace.....................



Beautiful.....




chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry Cilifene for the loss of yet another kitty.



Thanks very much chessmont ....


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous, Izzy!
> Same gal made me this fun necklace/earrings for the summer!
> ohmegajewelry.com





skyqueen said:


> I also received this from my tPF "special friend".
> Wore this out to dinner Saturday night and got a lot of compliments!
> Black/white pearl tin cup necklace.....................



Those are both so pretty, *skyqueen*.

I have a piece from the same gal: rhodochrosite and smoky topaz. She made it to match my rhodochrosite ring, which I wear every day. She is an absolute doll to work with.


----------



## Izzy48

Elaine, your necklace is beautiful. Is you top black? If so, it looks great on it. Do you have a chocolate top? It would also be beautiful, so many colors can be worn with yours. Rhodochrosite is a fabulous stone.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, your necklace is beautiful.* Is your top black? If so, it looks great on it.* Do you have a chocolate top? It would also be beautiful, so many colors can be worn with yours. Rhodochrosite is a fabulous stone.



The top *is* black, *izzy*, and in a way it's a shame, because the smoky topaz disappears against it. I wore it the other day against a cream top, and it really popped. She picked some gorgeous stones, didn't she? There are matching earrings, too, but they didn't make it into the photo.


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> [SIZE=+1]Good morning from Denmark
> It is always something - as Megt said a while ago. Lio's son Aristoteles  the brown Burmese was very sick and nearly died after two narcoses years  ago. The last months he lost interest for food and the last week he stopped eating and we had to help him get water in his mouth. Last night we had to let him go....
> 
> He was 10½ year and had a very good life
> 
> [/SIZE]


I am so sorry, what a pretty kitty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> Since we have been talking about crafts, I thought I might make you aware of a lovely woman I met who is a jewelry maker and does exquisite work. She has done three items for me recently and they are high quality  and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955324
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955325
> 
> 
> I am so happy with her lovely one of a kind work and I thought I would share with all of you.  She is oh-megajewelry.com.


Very pretty jewelry!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Those are both so pretty, *skyqueen*.
> 
> I have a piece from the same gal: rhodochrosite and smoky topaz. She made it to match my rhodochrosite ring, which I wear every day. She is an absolute doll to work with.


That jewelry is so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> I also received this from my tPF "special friend".
> Wore this out to dinner Saturday night and got a lot of compliments!
> Black/white pearl tin cup necklace.....................


That is lovely.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Those are both so pretty, *skyqueen*.
> 
> I have a piece from the same gal: rhodochrosite and smoky topaz. She made it to match my rhodochrosite ring, which I wear every day. She is an absolute doll to work with.


WOW, Elaine...just gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> We have the cutest bunnies where we live. I love to watch them. It is  fun to see them walking around with birds and squirrels.
> 
> The Coach dragonfly came in the mail yesterday or the day before. Love it. Here is a closer picture.


I love that charm. It is so pretty. We have really cute bunnies all over the place here. Actually, we have a lot of wildlife as we are on a hill and across the street from a state park. 



Trudysmom said:


> I found a darling little Coach butterfly basket tote and it arrived yesterday. Hubby took the flower photo for me.  I then took a photo inside. This bag is adorable. I can't wait to feel like going out so I can show the size.


So pretty.


skyqueen said:


> Funny you should mention a straw bag, Elaine. Just got a pic of the new straw bag at
> J McLaughlin...adorable with the bamboo handles!
> The pink is the one I bought last year...........................


Love this too. I just love the look of a straw bag for summer.


Trudysmom said:


> I took more pictures I love the back! The feet are tall, so pretty! Dooney uses feet on all of the bags I have. Well, there may be a couple without, older ones. I am glad this Coach bag has the tall feet. I took a picture of the inside also. Just so pretty.



Yep, so pretty. Love the color.


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Had to drop in and say HAPPY EASTER and Passover, to all you great gals on this thread! I am wearing my coral Coach Penelope today. Hope you all have a blessed day.


Hope that you had a great week. I am so far behind hope everyone had a blessed day.


Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I have made baskets like those. I took a couple of classes when we lived in TN, but then we moved so I had to teach myself. The hardest ones were the large egg baskets. They are beautiful.
> 
> Here is one purse I made. Most photos are on my old computer.


Wow, that is amazing. You are so talented.


ElainePG said:


> This has nothing whatsoever to do with handbags, but while we're discussing crafts, I simply *had* to show off the teeny-tiny baby hat I made this weekend while watching the Final Four basketball playoffs. My girlfriend Karen's son & DIL finally obliged her and gave her the grand-baby she's been desperately craving ever since they got married.
> 
> I hope it still fits when the little boy is 6 months old... he can trick-or-treat as a pumpkin!


This is the cutest thing ever.


Trudysmom said:


> Thank you all for the compliments.
> 
> I wore my pretty periwinkle bag today. Hubby and I went out to eat and to buy more flowers.
> 
> I just feel so good wearing periwinkle. It is usually hard to find, but this year, you can find it. SO, I have been buying tops and jewelry too, while the color is easier to find.


Love the bag with your outfit.


ElainePG said:


> I just received the cutest bag charm from a seller on Etsy. She sells them as necklaces, but I asked her if she could convert it to a bag charm, and of course she could. There's the plaque, which you can easily read in the second picture and which is really appropriate for where I live, and then (it's sort of hard to make out) there's a teensy little teardrop-shaped bottle filled with sand and an itty-bitty shell.
> 
> I don't usually put charms on my bags, but I think this one is the perfect accent for my vintage Coach Willis.


I am going to have to check out Etsy. I love this bag charm.


Trudysmom said:


> How pretty! It looks so pretty with your Willis.
> 
> I love to use my charms. Adds fun to bags. I love my charm bracelets and love to add purse charms to bags sometimes.


You have the best charms. I just love them. I have one JC charm that I need to get fixed it is a pig with wings but the O'ring broke and I keep forgetting to take it to my jeweler when I go so that he can add another.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm afraid you might be right, *Izzy*... now I'm seeing bag charms everywhere! But many of my bags just don't seem to be suited to charms because they have a lot going on with hardware. At some point I'll take inventory.
> 
> Oy vey! Yet one more thing to obsess over!


You know that means you just need some new purses!


Trudysmom said:


> Elaine, I'm glad you have a charm bracelet. I think they are so pretty.
> 
> I have three. I have collected James Avery charms and jewelry for a long time. I love to look at my charms when I wear my bracelet. James Avery has been making gold and silver jewelry for 60 years. His two sons are in the business and they are all based in Texas. I have been there to the campus where it is all made. GORGEOUS area.
> 
> My charm bracelets are in most of my photos.


I love your charm bracelets. They look so good with your outfits.


Trudysmom said:


> Here are a couple more charms. I have a lot of them and enjoy using them. They hang from a jewelry tree.


Love the hummingbird. They are my favorite birds. We have so many of them here and they remind me of animal fairies. 


skyqueen said:


> Small household repairs I can do...just cant sit still for crafty endeavors!
> 
> When DS was born I separated my pelvic bone (SPD) and got to stay in the hospital 11 days...a lovely vacation!


OMG, that does sound horrible. I can't even imagine. 


Cilifene said:


> [SIZE=+1]Good morning from Denmark
> It is always something - as Megt said a while ago. Lio's son Aristoteles  the brown Burmese was very sick and nearly died after two narcoses years  ago. The last months he lost interest for food and the last week he stopped eating and we had to help him get water in his mouth. Last night we had to let him go....
> 
> He was 10½ year and had a very good life
> 
> [/SIZE]


Oh Cilifene I am so sorry. He was so gorgeous. I love Burmese cats and told DH if I was ever going to get a purebred that is what I would choose. 


Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much 19flowers, you are very kind  At least we knew if he got very sick operation wasn't an option cause he couldn't have more narcoses - I guess it was his liver. *I'm glad we made the decision yesterday while he still got his dignisty*........


It is the hardest thing to do but the right thing. I have tears in my eyes just thinking about it.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Oh *Cilifene*, what a handsome lad Aristoteles was. I am so very sorry, dear. What a hard loss for you.



Very handsome, I'm so sorry


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Since we have been talking about crafts, I thought I might make you aware of a lovely woman I met who is a jewelry maker and does exquisite work. She has done three items for me recently and they are high quality  and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955324
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955325
> 
> 
> I am so happy with her lovely one of a kind work and I thought I would share with all of you.  She is oh-megajewelry.com.





skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous, Izzy!
> Same gal made me this fun necklace/earrings for the summer!
> ohmegajewelry.com





skyqueen said:


> I also received this from my tPF "special friend".
> Wore this out to dinner Saturday night and got a lot of compliments!
> Black/white pearl tin cup necklace.....................





Izzy48 said:


> I found a picture of the ones which were gifted to my friend who is an artist. In the past, I have never had the confidence to give her a piece of jewelry. This time I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955379
> 
> 
> My friend fell in love with her necklace and earrings. The picture doesn't do justice to the beauty of the stones and pearls.



Loving the jewelry ladies. I especially love the hearts.


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Hope that you had a great week. I am so far behind hope everyone had a blessed day.
> 
> Wow, that is amazing. You are so talented.
> 
> This is the cutest thing ever.
> 
> Love the bag with your outfit.
> 
> I am going to have to check out Etsy. I love this bag charm.
> 
> You have the best charms. I just love them. I have one JC charm that I need to get fixed it is a pig with wings but the O'ring broke and I keep forgetting to take it to my jeweler when I go so that he can add another.



+ 1    
I have no ability to do crafts


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Those are both so pretty, *skyqueen*.
> 
> I have a piece from the same gal: rhodochrosite and smoky topaz. She made it to match my rhodochrosite ring, which I wear every day. She is an absolute doll to work with.



I am going to check it out. I love your whole outfit Elaine. Your jacket is beautiful.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Salvatore Ferragamo - Mediterraneo bag to the 2nd seder at my temple. The dress is Etro. I added a Hermes Mousseline scarf as I realized as I was getting ready to leave that the dress was a little lower cut than I would wear to temple. The shoes are Givenchy the jacket is Barbara Bui and SQ I wore your favorite earrings the Dior.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Those are both so pretty, *skyqueen*.
> 
> I have a piece from the same gal: rhodochrosite and smoky topaz. She made it to match my rhodochrosite ring, which I wear every day. She is an absolute doll to work with.





luvprada said:


> + 1
> I have no ability to do crafts



I have never had that ability either. These days even if I did I wouldn't be able to do it because of the arthritis in my hands.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am going to check it out. I love your whole outfit Elaine. Your jacket is beautiful.


Thanks, *meg*! It's a nic + zoe cardigan from (I think) s/s14. I wear it a lot, because it has enough black in it that it works with my typical "black top/black pants" look, LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I wore my Salvatore Ferragamo - Mediterraneo bag to the 2nd seder at my temple. The dress is Etro. I added a Hermes Mousseline scarf as I realized as I was getting ready to leave that the dress was a little lower cut than I would wear to temple. The shoes are Givenchy the jacket is Barbara Bui and SQ I wore your favorite earrings the Dior.


You look totally _fantabulous_, *meg*! Your outfit, your jewelry, your mani/pedi... and is that a new hairstyle? Very stylish, and it suits you perfectly!


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> I wore my Salvatore Ferragamo - Mediterraneo bag to the 2nd seder at my temple. The dress is Etro. I added a Hermes Mousseline scarf as I realized as I was getting ready to leave that the dress was a little lower cut than I would wear to temple. The shoes are Givenchy the jacket is Barbara Bui and SQ I wore your favorite earrings the Dior.


Everything is so lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> WOW, Elaine...just gorgeous!


Thank you, *skyqueen*! She was _so_ much fun to collab with!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> This is the cutest thing ever.



Even better, I just found out that the gal who gives me facials is pregnant... so now (once the baby is safely here) I can make another little pumpkin hat! The baby is due in September, so it really will be perfect for Halloween!


----------



## luvprada

Meg you look stunning!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I wore my Salvatore Ferragamo - Mediterraneo bag to the 2nd seder at my temple. The dress is Etro. I added a Hermes Mousseline scarf as I realized as I was getting ready to leave that the dress was a little lower cut than I would wear to temple. The shoes are Givenchy the jacket is Barbara Bui and SQ I wore your favorite earrings the Dior.



Lovely Meg!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I am so sorry, what a pretty kitty.



Thanks Trudy...



megt10 said:


> Oh Cilifene I am so sorry. He was so gorgeous. I love Burmese cats and told DH if I was ever going to get a purebred that is what I would choose.
> 
> It is the hardest thing to do but the right thing. I have tears in my eyes just thinking about it.



Thanks megt.!! 



luvprada said:


> Very handsome, I'm so sorry



Thanks luv


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I wore my Salvatore Ferragamo - Mediterraneo bag to the 2nd seder at my temple. The dress is Etro. I added a Hermes Mousseline scarf as I realized as I was getting ready to leave that the dress was a little lower cut than I would wear to temple. The shoes are Givenchy the jacket is Barbara Bui and SQ I wore your favorite earrings the Dior.



Just stunning .......


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I wore my Salvatore Ferragamo - Mediterraneo bag to the 2nd seder at my temple. The dress is Etro. I added a Hermes Mousseline scarf as I realized as I was getting ready to leave that the dress was a little lower cut than I would wear to temple. The shoes are Givenchy the jacket is Barbara Bui and SQ I wore your favorite earrings the Dior.


Just lovely, Meg!
I have the same bangle/earrings as your diamond bangle. "Quad" invisible setting?
I do love the Dior earrings...post a close-up pic so everyone can see the detail. So unique!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I wore my Salvatore Ferragamo - Mediterraneo bag to the 2nd seder at my temple. The dress is Etro. I added a Hermes Mousseline scarf as I realized as I was getting ready to leave that the dress was a little lower cut than I would wear to temple. The shoes are Givenchy the jacket is Barbara Bui and SQ I wore your favorite earrings the Dior.



Wow!!!  You look stunning!  Your whole ensemble is impeccable!  Love the jewelry, too.  Just enough bling!  I would love to see a close up of your earrings!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh *Cilifene*, what a handsome lad Aristoteles was. I am so very sorry, dear. What a hard loss for you.



Oh sorry *Elaine*,! I missed your post. Thanks dear!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my vintage Dooney and Bourke doctor's satchel today.


----------



## bisbee

My sleeping cat charm arrived today!  Sorry about the tremendous picture...I think I need to download an app so I can make the pictures I take with my iPad smaller!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage Dooney and Bourke doctor's satchel today.



Love it, Trudy!



bisbee said:


> My sleeping cat charm arrived today!  Sorry about the tremendous picture...I think I need to download an app so I can make the pictures I take with my iPad smaller!



[emoji76]


----------



## Izzy48

Bisbee, How cute! Perfect for your bag.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> You look totally _fantabulous_, *meg*! Your outfit, your jewelry, your mani/pedi... and is that a new hairstyle? Very stylish, and it suits you perfectly!



You do look gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage Dooney and Bourke doctor's satchel today.


Love the shape of that doctor's satchel, *Trudys*! You look all dressed up. Were you going someplace fun?


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> My sleeping cat charm arrived today!  Sorry about the tremendous picture...I think I need to download an app so I can make the pictures I take with my iPad smaller!


What a fun charm, *bisbee*! It looks great against your new bucket bag.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage Dooney and Bourke doctor's satchel today.



Love it ....



bisbee said:


> My sleeping cat charm arrived today!  Sorry about the tremendous picture...I think I need to download an app so I can make the pictures I take with my iPad smaller!



Cute  where is it from?


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Love it ....
> 
> 
> 
> Cute  where is it from?



It's from Etsy - https://www.etsy.com/listing/173863611/black-sleeping-3d-leather-cat-keychain?ref=hp_mod_rf


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage Dooney and Bourke doctor's satchel today.



What a great bag! If it isn't too much of a problem, could you do a close up picture of the metal hardware on the top of the bag? Based on what I can see  it appears to have a stylish impact on the bag. I carried D&B for years and only stopped because of weight. I thought I knew the bags well but I don't remember having seen some  of your styles. Congrats on a great collection!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I wore my Salvatore Ferragamo - Mediterraneo bag to the 2nd seder at my temple. The dress is Etro. I added a Hermes Mousseline scarf as I realized as I was getting ready to leave that the dress was a little lower cut than I would wear to temple. The shoes are Givenchy the jacket is Barbara Bui and SQ I wore your favorite earrings the Dior.



Hey Meg, I just noticed, great profile!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You look totally _fantabulous_, *meg*! Your outfit, your jewelry, your mani/pedi... and is that a new hairstyle? Very stylish, and it suits you perfectly!


Thanks so much Elaine. The haircut is just shorter than usual.


Trudysmom said:


> Everything is so lovely!


Thank you.


luvprada said:


> Meg you look stunning!


Thanks Luv.


Izzy48 said:


> Lovely Meg!


Thank you Izzy.


Cilifene said:


> Just stunning .......


Thanks so Cilifene.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Just lovely, Meg!
> I have the same bangle/earrings as your diamond bangle. "Quad" invisible setting?
> I do love the Dior earrings...post a close-up pic so everyone can see the detail. So unique!


Thanks so much SQ. I will try and get a close-up pic of the earrings today. The bracelet is actually not a bangle but a tennis bracelet.


cdtracing said:


> Wow!!!  You look stunning!  Your whole ensemble is impeccable!  Love the jewelry, too.  Just enough bling!  I would love to see a close up of your earrings!


Thank you so much. I will try today to get a picture. Right now, I am dealing with my contractor who has been trying to fix my hot water heater since Tuesday and today we are finally just having a new one put in. It's alway something.


Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage Dooney and Bourke doctor's satchel today.


Lovely.


bisbee said:


> My sleeping cat charm arrived today!  Sorry about the tremendous picture...I think I need to download an app so I can make the pictures I take with my iPad smaller!



Love this charm.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> You do look gorgeous!


Thank you so much. It seems like forever since I have had an occasion to dress up so it really was fun.


Izzy48 said:


> Hey Meg, I just noticed, great profile!



Thank you, Izzy. That's very kind of you to say.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> It's from Etsy - https://www.etsy.com/listing/173863611/black-sleeping-3d-leather-cat-keychain?ref=hp_mod_rf[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> These are the cutest bag charms...they also come in a larger 3-D style!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> My sleeping cat charm arrived today!  Sorry about the tremendous picture...I think I need to download an app so I can make the pictures I take with my iPad smaller!


I meant to tell you...I tied my MG bucket like you did, so much easier to get in/out!
I like the look better, too...more streamlined!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> I meant to tell you...I tied my MG bucket like you did, so much easier to get in/out!
> I like the look better, too...more streamlined!


 
It's much easier...only thing is I keep inadvertently pulling the end out of the knot, so I have to re-tie.  Duh!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> It's much easier...only thing is I keep inadvertently pulling the end out of the knot, so I have to re-tie.  Duh!


 
LOL! Don't give me any ideas!


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> What a great bag! If it isn't too much of a problem, could you do a close up picture of the metal hardware on the top of the bag? Based on what I can see  it appears to have a stylish impact on the bag. I carried D&B for years and only stopped because of weight. I thought I knew the bags well but I don't remember having seen some  of your styles. Congrats on a great collection!


I will get a picture of the hardware soon. It is a great bag, I wish it was still made. 

I have to look a lot for the styles I love.  I love Dooney and Bourke, but not totes. I buy the satchels and vintage satchels also. I seem to usually like bags in D & B and Coach that are not made now or hard to find.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Love the shape of that doctor's satchel, *Trudys*! You look all dressed up. Were you going someplace fun?


Thank you. We went to Macy's.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch and then bought more flowers for the yard. THEN I got sick. Oh well. Most was good.

Wore one of my Willis bags.


----------



## Izzy48

My good friend who works at Coach keeps me on the straight and narrow when it comes to my choice of Coach bags. She and I are both huge fans of what Stuart Vevers has done while at Coach. So we agreed the croc embossed Prince Street is the bag for me. It is a beautifully made bag.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and then bought more flowers for the yard. THEN I got sick. Oh well. Most was good.
> 
> Wore one of my Willis bags.


Oh...just love your dress with the Willis! Stunning!
Hope you feel better but at least you looked great. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My good friend who works at Coach keeps me on the straight and narrow when it comes to my choice of Coach bags. She and I are both huge fans of what Stuart Vevers has done while at Coach. So we agreed the croc embossed Prince Street is the bag for me. It is a beautifully made bag.
> 
> View attachment 2958047
> View attachment 2958048
> View attachment 2958049


A stunner, Izzy!
Now that I look closer, Izzy...definitely a crossbody, too!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and then bought more flowers for the yard. THEN I got sick. Oh well. Most was good.
> 
> Wore one of my Willis bags.



Looking good Trudy with a great bag! Know how you feel about getting sick. Not fun. Feel better.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> A stunner, Izzy!
> Now that I look closer, Izzy...definitely a crossbody, too!



It is a cross body for us as well. The strap is like the small belts we used to wear and very attractive.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> It is a cross body for us as well. The strap is like the small belts we used to wear and very attractive.


That would do it for me...hard to get a crossbody for us, tall gals!


----------



## skyqueen

After almost 2 years...I never knew this!
The start of our "over 50" thread...May 7, 2013!
Thank you Cilifene and Nascar!!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/50-club-817171.html


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and then bought more flowers for the yard. THEN I got sick. Oh well. Most was good.
> 
> Wore one of my Willis bags.


You look fabulous in that dress, *Trudys*. You've got a _fabulous_ hourglass figure! I'm so sorry you had to end the day by getting sick. _So_ annoying when that happens. :rain:

I hope you'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My good friend who works at Coach keeps me on the straight and narrow when it comes to my choice of Coach bags. She and I are both huge fans of what Stuart Vevers has done while at Coach. So we agreed the croc embossed Prince Street is the bag for me. It is a beautifully made bag.
> 
> View attachment 2958047
> View attachment 2958048
> View attachment 2958049


That is a gorgeous bag, *izzy*! Is it navy or black? I love the embossing. I'm sure it's very well-made... Coach has gotten so impressive lately!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> After almost 2 years...I never knew this!
> The start of our "over 50" thread...May 7, 2013!
> Thank you Cilifene and Nascar!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/50-club-817171.html


Happy Anniversary! What would we do without this thread??? Thanks to cilifene and nascar!
  :urock:


----------



## Izzy48

A big thanks to Cilifene and Nascar for starting such a fun thread where we can talk and meet with such nice people! Also, a thank you to Skyqueen for reminding us.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and then bought more flowers for the yard. THEN I got sick. Oh well. Most was good.
> 
> Wore one of my Willis bags.



WOW trudy....you sexy thing  absolutely beautiful 



Izzy48 said:


> My good friend who works at Coach keeps me on the straight and narrow when it comes to my choice of Coach bags. She and I are both huge fans of what Stuart Vevers has done while at Coach. So we agreed the croc embossed Prince Street is the bag for me. It is a beautifully made bag.
> 
> View attachment 2958047
> View attachment 2958048
> View attachment 2958049



Very nice!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> After almost 2 years...I never knew this!
> The start of our "over 50" thread...May 7, 2013!
> Thank you Cilifene and Nascar!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/50-club-817171.html



Oh you didn't  
Thanks to you too SQ....




ElainePG said:


> Happy Anniversary! What would we do without this thread??? Thanks to cilifene and nascar!
> :urock:



Thanks to you too Elaine........

Thanks to everyone for making this thread so pleasant and nice to be a part of.........


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Oh you didn't
> 
> Thanks to you too SQ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you too Elaine........
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making this thread so pleasant and nice to be a part of.........




[emoji182]


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> After almost 2 years...I never knew this!
> The start of our "over 50" thread...May 7, 2013!
> Thank you Cilifene and Nascar!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/50-club-817171.html


Thank you for this fun thread Cilifene and Nascar!


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> My good friend who works at Coach keeps me on the straight and narrow when it comes to my choice of Coach bags. She and I are both huge fans of what Stuart Vevers has done while at Coach. So we agreed the croc embossed Prince Street is the bag for me. It is a beautifully made bag.
> 
> View attachment 2958047
> View attachment 2958048
> View attachment 2958049


Very pretty bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag. 

Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.

I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Oh you didn't
> Thanks to you too SQ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you too Elaine........
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making this thread so pleasant and nice to be a part of.........



+1 on all comments!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag.
> 
> Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.
> 
> I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?


What a lovely outfit, great scarf and bag!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?




Lovely bag, Elaine! Looks great.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> What a lovely outfit, great scarf and bag!





Izzy48 said:


> Lovely bag, Elaine! Looks great.



Thanks, *Trudys* and *Izzy*! The leather is incredible, and it's very lightweight. My physical therapist will be thrilled!


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag.
> 
> Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.
> 
> I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?




beautiful bag, Elaine - love the colors - and it looks so nice on you - congrats!!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> beautiful bag, Elaine - love the colors - and it looks so nice on you - congrats!!


Thank you so much, *19flowers*!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag.
> 
> Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.
> 
> I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?


Great bag, great price, great size (glad you got the mini)!
Have you tried your MJ Bluette bag with the scarf?


----------



## rdgldy

ElainePG said:


> Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag.
> 
> Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.
> 
> I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?




It's so cute!


----------



## bisbee

Elaine...I love the new bag!  It looks SO soft, and the colors- so pretty!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag.
> 
> Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.
> 
> I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?



Love it Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Great bag, great price, great size (glad you got the mini)!
> Have you tried your MJ Bluette bag with the scarf?



I could absolutely not BELIEVE the price, *skyqueen*!!!! Never would have bought it otherwise... my bag budget is now busted for the year... but you know I simply can *not* resist a bargain.

You're right... the MJ Bluette will be exactly right with this new scarf. That's if I can ever put down the Nina Ricci!


----------



## ElainePG

rdgldy said:


> It's so cute!


Thanks, *rdgldy*... "cute" is exactly the word that came to mind when I took it out of the box! In fact, I was afraid for a minute that it was going to be a "mini-bag" size... but it holds a surprising amount. Even my iPhone 6 Plus!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine...I love the new bag!  It looks SO soft, and the colors- so pretty!  Wear it in good health!


Thank you so much, *bisbee*!  I'm thrilled with the quality of this bag. The leather is amazing.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Love it Elaine!


Thank you, *cilifene*! I'm super-excited!


----------



## barbee

Ladies, I have been lurking on this site for a very long time.  I feel like I know each of you personally! I no doubt would continue to lurk(you see I don't even have an avatar, or know how to post pictures!) BUT, dear Elaine brought me out of the handbag closet, so to speak, with her new purchase.  Let me explain... I have been on the quest for the spring handbag, within a budget...  meaning the bag I really want, the LV Soft Lockit, is not on the horizon right now(but maybe in the fall??)
So everytime my husband sees me on the computer, I'm looking at handbags.  I have a casual lifestyle--don't work, live in the south, and my friends, for the most part, don't know the cost of bags, or the designers.  That's of course where Purseblog and Forum come in.  But back to the bags.  I am currently all over the place--from the Gucci Bamboo daily leather tote, to the Valentino Rockstud(thinking I am too old at 59, and possibly the bag does not hold its shape??) to the LV Neverfull Voyage(with the V)--but my daughter has the Neverfull, to........ the Nina Ricci Medium Marche Calfskin Satchel.  The only reason I hesitated with that bag is the color--I love the light gray, but it does not seem summery.  And NO ONE ever talks about Nina Ricci bags!  So to see Elaine with the small size--so wonderful!!--seemed very  uncanny.  Elaine, I LOVE it!
Well, last night I canvassed the sales on line for NM and Saks, and found a Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag on sale, great price, and on a whim ordered it.  It was the last one, a deep red(I would never choose that color) so whether it works or not, remains to be seen.  It can be returned.  And I do love Gucci.
So there you have it, my entrance to your blog.
And oh, by the way Clifene, today I used my Everie bag for the first time, purchased thanks to you.  I was not able to get your style, as it was sold out, so purchased a similar style, slightly larger, on sale, of course.  After I ordered it, then the one you bought was available again.  I am so pleased with how much it holds!
I am still leaning to the medium Nina Ricci, ladies(just wish there were more colors, aside from grey and black) so we will see how the Gucci works out.  It will be a continuing saga.
Thank you  for "dragging me in," Elaine.


----------



## Trudysmom

Welcome Barbee. We all enjoy different bags so that makes it fun.


----------



## ElainePG

I'm so glad you "revealed" yourself, Barbee! 

Please post pictures of your Gucci bag when it arrives. I'm not familiar with that style, though I do own one Gucci bag (it's a tote, and it has bamboo handles) so I'll be really excited to see it. The deep red color sounds fabulous. To me, red is a neutral... it goes with pretty much everything except bright green!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Ladies, I have been lurking on this site for a very long time.  I feel like I know each of you personally! I no doubt would continue to lurk(you see I don't even have an avatar, or know how to post pictures!) BUT, dear Elaine brought me out of the handbag closet, so to speak, with her new purchase.  Let me explain... I have been on the quest for the spring handbag, within a budget...  meaning the bag I really want, the LV Soft Lockit, is not on the horizon right now(but maybe in the fall??)
> So everytime my husband sees me on the computer, I'm looking at handbags.  I have a casual lifestyle--don't work, live in the south, and my friends, for the most part, don't know the cost of bags, or the designers.  That's of course where Purseblog and Forum come in.  But back to the bags.  I am currently all over the place--from the Gucci Bamboo daily leather tote, to the Valentino Rockstud(thinking I am too old at 59, and possibly the bag does not hold its shape??) to the LV Neverfull Voyage(with the V)--but my daughter has the Neverfull, to........ the Nina Ricci Medium Marche Calfskin Satchel.  The only reason I hesitated with that bag is the color--I love the light gray, but it does not seem summery.  And NO ONE ever talks about Nina Ricci bags!  So to see Elaine with the small size--so wonderful!!--seemed very  uncanny.  Elaine, I LOVE it!
> Well, last night I canvassed the sales on line for NM and Saks, and found a Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag on sale, great price, and on a whim ordered it.  It was the last one, a deep red(I would never choose that color) so whether it works or not, remains to be seen.  It can be returned.  And I do love Gucci.
> So there you have it, my entrance to your blog.
> And oh, by the way Clifene, today I used my Everie bag for the first time, purchased thanks to you.  I was not able to get your style, as it was sold out, so purchased a similar style, slightly larger, on sale, of course.  After I ordered it, then the one you bought was available again.  I am so pleased with how much it holds!
> I am still leaning to the medium Nina Ricci, ladies(just wish there were more colors, aside from grey and black) so we will see how the Gucci works out.  It will be a continuing saga.
> Thank you  for "dragging me in," Elaine.


Well, Barbee...be a lurker no more! You have dipped your toes in, so to speak, so go for it!!! Can't wait to see your red Gucci bag, I'm a sucker for Gucci! I love the Everie bags/chains that Cilifene  turned us on to, too. 
Izzy got the NR bag in a gorgeous deep red color...hopefully she'll post a picture for you. 
The best part of the "over 50" group...aside from the gorgeous bags, shoes and clothes is the terrific support system we have for each other. 
Can't beat it with a stick!


----------



## Izzy48

If the Skyqueen says maybe post a picture then I post a picture! All jokes aside the Nina Ricca is a wonderful bag just as I knew it would be. My mother carried the brand for many years and I have had the brand in the past. Sky knew I have gone crazy again selling many of my bags so she wants me to show this before I sell it! Never mind the fact I just bought it! I will be keeping it because it is lovely and high quality. 













The NR people refer to this as the deep bordeaux and it is the medium size.

I apologize if the pics are turned incorrectly on your monitor. I have no idea what is causing this. Took the pic with my iPhone6 and loaded  it to my Mac Pro. If anyone knows what is wrong, please let me know.


----------



## Izzy48

Welcome Barbee to the group! Hope you like the NR. FYI, according to a recent article I read, NR is not as popular brand in the US as  it is in Europe where it is a top brand and well respected. No one knew why but I suspect is just doesn't market like the  other companies do. I did close up pictures so you could see the quality. Barbee, I am from the South as well and couture bags are a common sight in the city where I live. Surprised it's not the same where you live.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> If the Skyqueen says maybe post a picture then I post a picture! All jokes aside the Nina Ricca is a wonderful bag just as I knew it would be. My mother carried the brand for many years and I have had the brand in the past. Sky knew I have gone crazy again selling many of my bags so she wants me to show this before I sell it! Never mind the fact I just bought it! I will be keeping it because it is lovely and high quality.
> 
> View attachment 2959353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959356
> 
> 
> The NR people refer to this as the deep bordeaux and it is the medium size.
> 
> I apologize if the pics are turned incorrectly on your monitor. I have no idea what is causing this. Took the pic with my iPhone6 and loaded  it to my Mac Pro. If anyone knows what is wrong, please let me know.




I love this bag...damn, I now wish I had bought it, too!


----------



## Izzy48

Why didn't you?


----------



## barbee

Izzy, when did you buy the NR bag? It is gorgeous!  Maybe that is the color I need. I can't believe  this brand has  not been discussed before; then today, I find both you and Elaine with one!  I even did a search for NR on Purseforum, and there were maybe 2-3 comments from the past on this brand. 
I live in a small town in Alabama, and yes, there are designer bags, but not like what you see in a large metropolitan area.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, when did you buy the NR bag? It is gorgeous!  Maybe that is the color I need. I can't believe  this brand has  not been discussed before; then today, I find both you and Elaine with one!  I even did a search for NR on Purseforum, and there were maybe 2-3 comments from the past on this brand.
> I live in a small town in Alabama, and yes, there are designer bags, but not like what you see in a large metropolitan area.



It just arrived at my home days ago. Skyqueen knew I have gone on another tangent and shipped multiple bags to sell that are pristine. One was a Gucci bag much like this and Sky knew I would not do well without a dark red bag. It is one of my go to colors. She found the NR at a great price for me or I would not have gotten it since I had already purchased my Prince Street Coach bag which I like as much as this bag.She also found a MG for me is the lovely blue which should arrive soon so SHOOT ME!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> *If the Skyqueen says maybe post a picture then I post a picture!* All jokes aside the Nina Ricca is a wonderful bag just as I knew it would be. My mother carried the brand for many years and I have had the brand in the past. Sky knew I have gone crazy again selling many of my bags so she wants me to show this before I sell it! Never mind the fact I just bought it! I will be keeping it because it is lovely and high quality.
> 
> View attachment 2959353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959356
> 
> 
> The NR people refer to this as the deep bordeaux and it is the medium size.
> 
> I apologize if the pics are turned incorrectly on your monitor. I have no idea what is causing this. Took the pic with my iPhone6 and loaded  it to my Mac Pro. If anyone knows what is wrong, please let me know.


Good for you! I'm so glad you decided to post yours, too. It is a heavenly shade... and, in my never-to-be-humble opinion, this shade of red(Bordeaux is a kind of red wine, after all) is a NEUTRAL!!! I see it going with so many different outfits, and other than on the hottest of days, I honestly envision it as a year-round bag.

The quality of these N.R. bags is *amazing*. I'm so glad you posted close-up pictures. Aren't the little feet adorable? And the suede on the side is super-sophisticated.

If you DARE put this bag up for sale, *skyqueen* and I are coming over to your house and giving you what-for!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> It just arrived at my home days ago. Skyqueen knew I have gone on another tangent and shipped multiple bags to sell that are pristine. One was a Gucci bag much like this and Sky knew I would not do well without a dark red bag. It is one of my go to colors. *She found the NR at a great price for me or I would not have gotten it* since I had already purchased my Prince Street Coach bag which I like as much as this bag.She also found a MG for me is the lovely blue which should arrive soon so SHOOT ME!


GASP! I did not know about the MG bag, *Izzy*... you've been holding out on me!

And just to clarify, *Izzy* contacted *me* about the great sale on these N.R. bags... so my Mini Marche is _totally_ due to Izzy and Skyqueen being on the ball about flash sales!   

The Purse Forum is a dangerous place!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> GASP! I did not know about the MG bag, *Izzy*... you've been holding out on me!
> 
> And just to clarify, *Izzy* contacted *me* about the great sale on these N.R. bags... so my Mini Marche is _totally_ due to Izzy and Skyqueen being on the ball about flash sales!
> 
> The Purse Forum is a dangerous place!



We both were fortunate to purchase so Sky does need a pat on the back! This coming from the woman who made the statement in December 2014 there would be no purchases in 2015 for handbags. I am embarrassed.:greengrin:


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Ladies, I have been lurking on this site for a very long time.  I feel like I know each of you personally! I no doubt would continue to lurk(you see I don't even have an avatar, or know how to post pictures!) BUT, dear Elaine brought me out of the handbag closet, so to speak, with her new purchase.  Let me explain... I have been on the quest for the spring handbag, within a budget...  meaning the bag I really want, the LV Soft Lockit, is not on the horizon right now(but maybe in the fall??)
> So everytime my husband sees me on the computer, I'm looking at handbags.  I have a casual lifestyle--don't work, live in the south, and my friends, for the most part, don't know the cost of bags, or the designers.  That's of course where Purseblog and Forum come in.  But back to the bags.  I am currently all over the place--from the Gucci Bamboo daily leather tote, to the Valentino Rockstud(thinking I am too old at 59, and possibly the bag does not hold its shape??) to the LV Neverfull Voyage(with the V)--but my daughter has the Neverfull, to........ the Nina Ricci Medium Marche Calfskin Satchel.  The only reason I hesitated with that bag is the color--I love the light gray, but it does not seem summery.  And NO ONE ever talks about Nina Ricci bags!  So to see Elaine with the small size--so wonderful!!--seemed very  uncanny.  Elaine, I LOVE it!
> Well, last night I canvassed the sales on line for NM and Saks, and found a Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag on sale, great price, and on a whim ordered it.  It was the last one, a deep red(I would never choose that color) so whether it works or not, remains to be seen.  It can be returned.  And I do love Gucci.
> So there you have it, my entrance to your blog.
> And oh, by the way Clifene, today I used my Everie bag for the first time, purchased thanks to you.  I was not able to get your style, as it was sold out, so purchased a similar style, slightly larger, on sale, of course.  After I ordered it, then the one you bought was available again.  I am so pleased with how much it holds!
> I am still leaning to the medium Nina Ricci, ladies(just wish there were more colors, aside from grey and black) so we will see how the Gucci works out.  It will be a continuing saga.
> Thank you  for "dragging me in," Elaine.



Welcome barbee  ..oh you got an Everie too   Nina Ricci is new to me too. You are not too old for Valenino Rockstud bag, if you like it get it 
LV Soft Lockit is so nice - both 19flowers and I have the Griotte color but I'm sure you have seen them here  I'm excited to see if you'll get one some day....


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> If the Skyqueen says maybe post a picture then I post a picture! All jokes aside the Nina Ricca is a wonderful bag just as I knew it would be. My mother carried the brand for many years and I have had the brand in the past. Sky knew I have gone crazy again selling many of my bags so she wants me to show this before I sell it! Never mind the fact I just bought it! I will be keeping it because it is lovely and high quality.
> 
> View attachment 2959353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959356
> 
> 
> The NR people refer to this as the deep bordeaux and it is the medium size.
> 
> I apologize if the pics are turned incorrectly on your monitor. I have no idea what is causing this. Took the pic with my iPhone6 and loaded  it to my Mac Pro. If anyone knows what is wrong, please let me know.



STUNNING......


----------



## chessmont

Izzy and Elaine those Nina Riccis are gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Izzy and Elaine those Nina Riccis are gorgeous!


Thank you, *chessmont*!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Good for you! I'm so glad you decided to post yours, too. It is a heavenly shade... and, in my never-to-be-humble opinion, this shade of red(Bordeaux is a kind of red wine, after all) is a NEUTRAL!!! I see it going with so many different outfits, and other than on the hottest of days, I honestly envision it as a year-round bag.
> 
> The quality of these N.R. bags is *amazing*. I'm so glad you posted close-up pictures. Aren't the little feet adorable? And the suede on the side is super-sophisticated.
> 
> If you DARE put this bag up for sale, *skyqueen* and I are coming over to your house and giving you what-for!


 

I won't for some time I suppose!!  The mistake I have made in the past is of keeping bags that are fabulous but not quite right for me. Love the color, the make and all but carrying them with a chronic disease has become the problem. The trouble is I don't realize it until it's too late to return because I will not return anything I have worn unless there is faulty workmanship. I have paid high dollar amounts for bags people have carried and it irritates me. A few months ago I returned a Prada because of that.


----------



## barbee

So, Skyqueen, where was this flash sale on NR bags?  I have been checking, and have not seen anything on sale.  
Izzy, is this soon-to -arrive a Mansur Gavriel?  I am not sure what else the initials might stand for?
I love their bucket bags, but  they never seem available, and I did buy a Gucci bucket bag last fall.  I love it, sadly it never seems to get any comments.  Isn't that part of what we love?  In addition to loving the bags themselves?
Cilifine, I believe called you by the wrong name--I may still be spelling it incorrectly.  It will take me awhile to get the hang of everything!
What a happy group you all are.  I will need not to be a nuisance haha.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> So, Skyqueen, where was this flash sale on NR bags?  I have been checking, and have not seen anything on sale.
> Izzy, is this soon-to -arrive a Mansur Gavriel?  I am not sure what else the initials might stand for?
> I love their bucket bags, but  they never seem available, and I did buy a Gucci bucket bag last fall.  I love it, sadly it never seems to get any comments.  Isn't that part of what we love?  In addition to loving the bags themselves?
> Cilifine, I believe called you by the wrong name--I may still be spelling it incorrectly.  It will take me awhile to get the hang of everything!
> What a happy group yo
> u all are.  I will need not to be a nuisance haha.



Barbee, I checked for you today and the sale is off and they are not offering any NR products at this time. The bags sold so fast it was shocking. Plus I don't think their inventory consisted of many bags. It was the type of thing you had to buy and hope for the best. Yes, it is a Mansur Gavriel and according to the company I should have it in two or three weeks. I doubt it. I have forgotten the name of the site and I will get it for you. I have always had that issue with Gucci even including my bamboo bags.   Many people don't like couture and haute couture. One of my favorite bags is the least expensive bag I have given to me by a friend on tPF for rainy days and shopping. It is a large tote lined in bright red leather and I get far more comments on it than I do my most expensive bags. I am not a brand person and I love my Coach items just as well. Look at the new Coach tribal items. Love them!


----------



## barbee

Izzy, thanks for the info.  I am feeling very inept in even replying via private message at this point, so you see 2 messages with no content--so sorry!
I do not even know how to repost your message in mine--obviously I need help.
 Oddly enough, I check that website you mentioned daily, so how I missed the Nina Ricci I will never know!
My husband was born in Tennessee and is a Vols fan!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Izzy, thanks for the info.  I am feeling very inept in even replying via private message at this point, so you see 2 messages with no content--so sorry!
> I do not even know how to repost your message in mine--obviously I need help.
> * Oddly enough, I check that website you mentioned daily, so how I missed the Nina Ricci I will never know!*
> My husband was born in Tennessee and is a Vols fan!



Don't feel badly, *barbee*... I check that website daily too, and I also missed the Nina Ricci sale. It was kind of buried. If my tPF friends hadn't given me a "heads up" the opportunity would definitely have passed me by. 

I think the problem was that the box said "Nina Ricci," but there was a photo of a model wearing a _dress_... and dresses aren't on my wish list. Had there been a picture of a N.R. *handbag*, I would have been there in a New York Minute!


----------



## bisbee

Ok, spill...what is this mysterious website that no one has named?


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> So, Skyqueen, where was this flash sale on NR bags?  I have been checking, and have not seen anything on sale.
> Izzy, is this soon-to -arrive a Mansur Gavriel?  I am not sure what else the initials might stand for?
> I love their bucket bags, but  they never seem available, and I did buy a Gucci bucket bag last fall.  I love it, sadly it never seems to get any comments.  Isn't that part of what we love?  In addition to loving the bags themselves?
> Cilifine, I believe called you by the wrong name--I may still be spelling it incorrectly.  It will take me awhile to get the hang of everything!
> What a happy group you all are.  I will need not to be a nuisance haha.


 


bisbee said:


> Ok, spill...what is this mysterious website that no one has named?


I THINK the NR bags were posted on MYHABIT site......................(if I'm wrong Izzy/Elaine, let me know).
I've seen deals but this is one of the best deals I've ever seen!  

Bis...PS Dept is looking for a flamma and rosa mini tumbled bucket for me. We'll see!


----------



## Izzy48

Nothing mysterious about the web site. It was my habit.com. I did check it for barbed and the mr sale was long over.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> I THINK the NR bags were posted on MYHABIT site......................(if I'm wrong Izzy/Elaine, let me know).
> I've seen deals but this is one of the best deals I've ever seen!
> 
> Bis...PS Dept is looking for a flamma and rosa mini tumbled bucket for me. We'll see!


 
Thanks - I think I stopped getting emails from MYHABIT...think I'll go back and re-subscribe!

And...good luck!  I am very pleased with my tumbled bucket.  I will probably go for another at some point...holding off for now, especially since I don't know what style, color or leather I'd want!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Nothing mysterious about the web site. It was my habit.com. I did check it for barbed and the mr sale was long over.


I thought that was the site...thanks for clarifying!



bisbee said:


> Thanks - I think I stopped getting emails from MYHABIT...think I'll go back and re-subscribe!
> 
> And...good luck!  I am very pleased with my tumbled bucket.  I will probably go for another at some point...holding off for now, especially since I don't know what style, color or leather I'd want!


I find MYHABIT has some good deals. The pricing on BeyondTheRack is so funky I've given up. The retail prices they post are off so the deal isn't really a deal!
I think I'm going with a flamma mini tumbled bucket. I have 2 pink/fuchsia bags and that's enough. Be a nice bright bag for next winter, since I wear so much black! I only have one red bag and I won't wear it.
Might be easier to find, too!!!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Nothing mysterious about the web site. It was my habit.com. I did check it for barbed and the mr sale was long over.


 
I didn't think it was really mysterious...but no one said what it was.  Perhaps you did in PMs but not on this thread.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> I didn't think it was really mysterious...but no one said what it was.  Perhaps you did in PMs but not on this thread.



Not to worry, I was just being tongue in cheek so to speak! I do like the place and they pack goods well when shipping but it is important to be careful as to whether an item can be returned or not returned. I bought one of the Alexander Wang bags with the studs on the bottom without considering the weight the studs would add to the bag. I couldn't manage a 4 pound bag plus my items in it. Unfortunately for me it was non returnable. My niece was here that day so she ended up with it.


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> I didn't think it was really mysterious...but no one said what it was.  Perhaps you did in PMs but not on this thread.


Yes, Myhabit.  Based on what I see on various threads, it is OK to recommend sites like this.
I actually see today on Myhabit, the Valentino Rockstuds I have been looking at for weeks, now gone in a flash because the sale is on today.  There were only 1 or 2 of most colors, so since I waited, I now know it was not meant to be.  Items go "in a flash" in a flash sale, while they have been hanging around on the site, under the normal handbag section.
I have had good luck returning to Myhabit, as I do with Amazon.  I recently bought a Bal in a "summer" look, more shape than the regular ones, and much less leather, and  returned it with no issue, after the daughter vetoed it.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Not to worry, I was just being tongue in cheek so to speak! I do like the place and they pack goods well when shipping but it is important to be careful as to whether an item can be returned or not returned. I bought one of the Alexander Wang bags with the studs on the bottom without considering the weight the studs would add to the bag. I couldn't manage a 4 pound bag plus my items in it. Unfortunately for me it was non returnable. My niece was here that day so she ended up with it.


 
Funny!  I bought one of the very first AW bags with studs - before they changed the name from Coco to Rocco!  I kept it for a while...used it a few times...and sold it because of the weight!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Funny!  I bought one of the very first AW bags with studs - before they changed the name from Coco to Rocco!  I kept it for a while...used it a few times...and sold it because of the weight!



The weight was terrible. Mine was black with rose gold studs-beautiful. Now my niece even tells me she doesn't carry it unless she is going on short trips.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> *The weight was terrible.* Mine was black with rose gold studs-beautiful. Now my niece even tells me she doesn't carry it unless she is going on short trips.


That was the one I fell in love with in the Fall of 2013, when I first started to become aware of designer bags! The black with rose gold hardware! Fortunately, I was able to try one on 6 months later at Nordstrom, and sure enough, it weighed a *TON*. That was just a few weeks after I had been diagnosed with severe Rheumatoid Arthritis, so I knew that there was _no way_ I could ever own that bag, even though I was in love with it. 

So instead, as a "consolation prize,"  I bought an Anthracite Bal Town bag with rose gold hardware. The same concept, but it weighs so little that it practically floats! *And* I got it at a nice price, brand new, from a trusted eBay seller, thanks to our dear *meg*, who tracked it down for me.

This is why I looooooooove our thread!


----------



## skyqueen

After schlepping bags around for 38 years I never found weight a problem till I bought a lipstick red Chloe Kerala bowler! A very "horsey" bag to say the least...but those stinkin' bag charms weighed a TON!!! The strap wasn't long enough to wear crossbody which would have helped. Sore neck and back. To make matters worse, I bought the matching wallet and even that was heavy...more of those damn charms!
Needless to say I gave them both to my niece...she's young, let her deal with it!


We have lucky (unlucky?) nieces, Izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> After schlepping bags around for 38 years I never found weight a problem till I bought a lipstick red Chloe Kerala bowler! A very "horsey" bag to say the least...but those stinkin' bag charms weighed a TON!!! The strap wasn't long enough to wear crossbody which would have helped. Sore neck and back. To make matters worse, I bought the matching wallet and even that was heavy...more of those damn charms!
> *Needless to say I gave them both to my niece...she's young, let her deal with it!
> *
> 
> We have lucky (unlucky?) nieces, Izzy!



As the old expression goes: youth is wasted on the young!  (But at least she'll have a couple of pretty handbags...)


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> After schlepping bags around for 38 years I never found weight a problem till I bought a lipstick red Chloe Kerala bowler! A very "horsey" bag to say the least...but those stinkin' bag charms weighed a TON!!! The strap wasn't long enough to wear crossbody which would have helped. Sore neck and back. To make matters worse, I bought the matching wallet and even that was heavy...more of those damn charms!
> Needless to say I gave them both to my niece...she's young, let her deal with it!
> 
> 
> We have lucky (unlucky?) nieces, Izzy!



That's funny that we both gave them to our nieces!  Love those charms though! I don't think I have ever seen this bag.


----------



## Izzy48

I know some people on the forum don't care for the Massaccesi bags but to me  the quality is the big factor in this brand. I just ordered this bag:
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=stella-cobalt

As of now, it is for my daughter's friend who is getting married wearing cobalt shoes under her white dress. It is my daughter's favorite color and what she will wear so her friend asked to borrow the idea. They discussed a small bag at the reception table so she can have lipstick and powder available.  So we have ordered this little pretty to see if it fits her needs. She did not want a formal bag and I thought this looked sharp and will make a nice wedding gift just for the bride. Perhaps a little unusual but well meant.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I know some people on the forum don't care for the Massaccesi bags but to me  the quality is the big factor in this brand. I just ordered this bag:
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=stella-cobalt
> 
> As of now, it is for my daughter's friend who is getting married wearing cobalt shoes under her white dress. It is my daughter's favorite color and what she will wear so her friend asked to borrow the idea. They discussed a small bag at the reception table so she can have lipstick and powder available.  So we have ordered this little pretty to see if it fits her needs. She did not want a formal bag and I thought this looked sharp and will make a nice wedding gift just for the bride. Perhaps a little unusual but well meant.


Lovely gift for a bride and the "something blue" is solved!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> After schlepping bags around for 38 years I never found weight a problem till I bought a lipstick red Chloe Kerala bowler! A very "horsey" bag to say the least...but those stinkin' bag charms weighed a TON!!! The strap wasn't long enough to wear crossbody which would have helped. Sore neck and back. To make matters worse, I bought the matching wallet and even that was heavy...more of those damn charms!
> Needless to say I gave them both to my niece...she's young, let her deal with it!
> 
> 
> We have lucky (unlucky?) nieces, Izzy!



I have had a few Chloé bags - can't remember the names but the one with the big lock was really heavy....


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I know some people on the forum don't care for the Massaccesi bags but to me  the quality is the big factor in this brand. I just ordered this bag:
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=stella-cobalt
> 
> As of now, it is for my daughter's friend who is getting married wearing cobalt shoes under her white dress. It is my daughter's favorite color and what she will wear so her friend asked to borrow the idea. They discussed a small bag at the reception table so she can have lipstick and powder available.  So we have ordered this little pretty to see if it fits her needs. She did not want a formal bag and I thought this looked sharp and will make a nice wedding gift just for the bride. Perhaps a little unusual but well meant.





skyqueen said:


> Lovely gift for a bride and the "something blue" is solved!



+1


----------



## Cilifene

Soft Lockit in the sun yesterday


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Soft Lockit in the sun yesterday




Stunning Cilifene! What a gorgeous pop of red!
I just love your top........


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Soft Lockit in the sun yesterday


Love that Lockit!!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and then bought more flowers for the yard. THEN I got sick. Oh well. Most was good.
> 
> Wore one of my Willis bags.


Wow, you look amazing. I love your dress it is so pretty and shows off your figure. Your Willis goes perfectly with it.


Izzy48 said:


> My good friend who works at Coach keeps me on the straight and narrow when it comes to my choice of Coach bags. She and I are both huge fans of what Stuart Vevers has done while at Coach. So we agreed the croc embossed Prince Street is the bag for me. It is a beautifully made bag.
> 
> View attachment 2958047
> View attachment 2958048
> View attachment 2958049


Beautiful Izzy. 


ElainePG said:


> Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag.
> 
> Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.
> 
> I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?


Wow, what a great bag. I love it on you and it works perfectly with your scarf.


barbee said:


> Ladies, I have been lurking on this site for a very long time.  I feel like I know each of you personally! I no doubt would continue to lurk(you see I don't even have an avatar, or know how to post pictures!) BUT, dear Elaine brought me out of the handbag closet, so to speak, with her new purchase.  Let me explain... I have been on the quest for the spring handbag, within a budget...  meaning the bag I really want, the LV Soft Lockit, is not on the horizon right now(but maybe in the fall??)
> So everytime my husband sees me on the computer, I'm looking at handbags.  I have a casual lifestyle--don't work, live in the south, and my friends, for the most part, don't know the cost of bags, or the designers.  That's of course where Purseblog and Forum come in.  But back to the bags.  I am currently all over the place--from the Gucci Bamboo daily leather tote, to the Valentino Rockstud(thinking I am too old at 59, and possibly the bag does not hold its shape??) to the LV Neverfull Voyage(with the V)--but my daughter has the Neverfull, to........ the Nina Ricci Medium Marche Calfskin Satchel.  The only reason I hesitated with that bag is the color--I love the light gray, but it does not seem summery.  And NO ONE ever talks about Nina Ricci bags!  So to see Elaine with the small size--so wonderful!!--seemed very  uncanny.  Elaine, I LOVE it!
> Well, last night I canvassed the sales on line for NM and Saks, and found a Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag on sale, great price, and on a whim ordered it.  It was the last one, a deep red(I would never choose that color) so whether it works or not, remains to be seen.  It can be returned.  And I do love Gucci.
> So there you have it, my entrance to your blog.
> And oh, by the way Clifene, today I used my Everie bag for the first time, purchased thanks to you.  I was not able to get your style, as it was sold out, so purchased a similar style, slightly larger, on sale, of course.  After I ordered it, then the one you bought was available again.  I am so pleased with how much it holds!
> I am still leaning to the medium Nina Ricci, ladies(just wish there were more colors, aside from grey and black) so we will see how the Gucci works out.  It will be a continuing saga.
> Thank you  for "dragging me in," Elaine.



Welcome.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> If the Skyqueen says maybe post a picture then I post a picture! All jokes aside the Nina Ricca is a wonderful bag just as I knew it would be. My mother carried the brand for many years and I have had the brand in the past. Sky knew I have gone crazy again selling many of my bags so she wants me to show this before I sell it! Never mind the fact I just bought it! I will be keeping it because it is lovely and high quality.
> 
> View attachment 2959353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959356
> 
> 
> The NR people refer to this as the deep bordeaux and it is the medium size.
> 
> I apologize if the pics are turned incorrectly on your monitor. I have no idea what is causing this. Took the pic with my iPhone6 and loaded  it to my Mac Pro. If anyone knows what is wrong, please let me know.


Love the color of this bag.


Cilifene said:


> Welcome barbee  ..oh you got an Everie too   Nina Ricci is new to me too. *You are not too old for Valenino Rockstud bag*, if you like it get it
> LV Soft Lockit is so nice - both 19flowers and I have the Griotte color but I'm sure you have seen them here  I'm excited to see if you'll get one some day....



+1 I have 3 of these bags. I wore one of them to an event at my temple on Sunday night. I also wore my Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Soft Lockit in the sun yesterday



Cilifene, what a super outfit and you look wonderful. Your bag is just beautiful and the color is, well, it is great.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Love the color of this bag.
> 
> 
> +1 I have 3 of these bags. I wore one of them to an event at my temple on Sunday night. I also wore my Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.



What can I say Meg, you look great as usual!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> +1



Hadn't thought about the blue, what a great idea!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> As the old expression goes: youth is wasted on the young!  (But at least she'll have a couple of pretty handbags...)



So true Sky, but I certainly wasn't carrying bag of that expense at their age!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That was the one I fell in love with in the Fall of 2013, when I first started to become aware of designer bags! The black with rose gold hardware! Fortunately, I was able to try one on 6 months later at Nordstrom, and sure enough, it weighed a *TON*. That was just a few weeks after I had been diagnosed with severe Rheumatoid Arthritis, so I knew that there was _no way_ I could ever own that bag, even though I was in love with it.
> 
> So instead, as a "consolation prize,"  I bought an Anthracite Bal Town bag with rose gold hardware. The same concept, but it weighs so little that it practically floats! *And* I got it at a nice price, brand new, from a trusted eBay seller, thanks to our dear *meg*, who tracked it down for me.
> 
> This is why I looooooooove our thread!


The Town and the Velo are two of my all time favorite bags because they are so lightweight. I love the crossbody option on them too. I have been having more and more neck pain and finally saw a doctor about it yesterday and will be getting an MRI and then an injection to help with the problems. 


skyqueen said:


> After schlepping bags around for 38 years I never found weight a problem till I bought a lipstick red Chloe Kerala bowler! A very "horsey" bag to say the least...but those stinkin' bag charms weighed a TON!!! The strap wasn't long enough to wear crossbody which would have helped. Sore neck and back. To make matters worse, I bought the matching wallet and even that was heavy...more of those damn charms!
> Needless to say I gave them both to my niece...she's young, let her deal with it!
> 
> 
> We have lucky (unlucky?) nieces, Izzy!



I have never seen this bag before. It is gorgeous. I have always loved the look of Chloe and had a few bags but gave them up because of the weight as well. Now I don't even look to see what they have because I am always tempted and know ultimately I won't carry whatever I buy because they are just too heavy.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Stunning Cilifene! What a gorgeous pop of red!
> I just love your top........



Thanks dear......



barbee said:


> Love that Lockit!!



Thanks barbee.....



megt10 said:


> Love the color of this bag.
> 
> +1 I have 3 of these bags. I wore one of them to an event at my temple on Sunday night. I also wore my Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.



Looking fab Megt -- your hair is great.....



Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, what a super outfit and you look wonderful. Your bag is just beautiful and the color is, well, it is great.



Thanks very much dear Izzy.....


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I know some people on the forum don't care for the Massaccesi bags but to me  the quality is the big factor in this brand. I just ordered this bag:
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=stella-cobalt
> 
> As of now, it is for my daughter's friend who is getting married wearing cobalt shoes under her white dress. It is my daughter's favorite color and what she will wear so her friend asked to borrow the idea. They discussed a small bag at the reception table so she can have lipstick and powder available.  So we have ordered this little pretty to see if it fits her needs. She did not want a formal bag and I thought this looked sharp and will make a nice wedding gift just for the bride. Perhaps a little unusual but well meant.


Beautiful bag and a gorgeous color. I think that is a wonderful gift. 


Cilifene said:


> Soft Lockit in the sun yesterday



You look beautiful. I love your outfit and your style in general. The bag is a perfect pop of color.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Love the color of this bag.
> 
> 
> +1 I have 3 of these bags. I wore one of them to an event at my temple on Sunday night. I also wore my Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.



You look gorgeous!  Those heels go perfectly with your dress!  I love those shoes & wish I could still wear heels!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag and a gorgeous color. I think that is a wonderful gift.
> 
> 
> You look beautiful. I love your outfit and your style in general. The bag is a perfect pop of color.



Thanks Megt  I'm so proud of myself for getting a pop of color that is so expensive


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> What can I say Meg, you look great as usual!


Thank you Izzy.


Izzy48 said:


> So true Sky, but *I certainly wasn't carrying bag of that expense at their age*!


Me either. I got my first designer handbag at the age of 41 I think. 


Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks barbee.....
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fab Megt -- your hair is great.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much dear Izzy.....


Thanks so much Cilifene. I love the low maintenance aspect to my hair.


cdtracing said:


> You look gorgeous!  Those heels go perfectly with your dress!  I love those shoes & wish I could still wear heels!


Thank you. I have let go of so many of my high heels, but I think that I will be wearing the kitten heels for many years. I have them in almost every color and find them so comfortable and easy to walk in. I have never found a pair of flats that are comfortable to wear so for me this is my version of wearing flats.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Love the color of this bag.
> 
> 
> +1 I have 3 of these bags. I wore one of them to an event at my temple on Sunday night. I also wore my Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.


Blue suits you, Meg!


----------



## barbee

Meg, those Rockstuds are SO perfect for that dress, and the bag, with its understated color, is perfect! Yes, I used "perfect" twice in the same sentence, but can find no better words.  I hope everyone commented on your outfit(aside from the PF's) as it is a killer!!!!


----------



## barbee

Izzy, that is the sweetest idea for a gift for a bride!  And these Massaccesi bags receive such wonderful comments.  I had thought about ordering one, but am afraid I would pick the wrong color, lining, size etc. so am just too fearful of making a mistake.  I wonder then, why I so easily ordered the Everie?  I suppose no choices to make, except the chain.  So happy with it, and for such a low price!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Blue suits you, Meg!


Thank you, SQ. I love cobalt blue. 


barbee said:


> Meg, those Rockstuds are SO perfect for that dress, and the bag, with its understated color, is perfect! Yes, I used "perfect" twice in the same sentence, but can find no better words.  I hope everyone commented on your outfit(aside from the PF's) as it is a killer!!!!



Aww, thank you so much, Barbee. You are very kind. Actually the shoes did get comments. At my synagogue, a lot of the ladies always come over to see what shoes I am wearing. I am kinda a shoe girl.


----------



## Izzy48

Here I am headed out to the wars with cilifene's beautiful home country brand of bag. Lovely people to work with and I must say this bag is a pleasure to carry. To my astonishment I put my items  from my 2jours into the bag. Love it. Thanks cilifene! Today I wore a simple Eileen Fisher loose outfit and still felt like I would melt. IN addition I wore white gold along with the tin cup white gold pearl necklace plus my mother's wedding ring and her cocktail ring. Very casual but for the rings. The shoes were geriatric but cute.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Here I am headed out to the wars with cilifene's beautiful home country brand of bag. Lovely people to work with and I must say this bag is a pleasure to carry. To my astonishment I put my items  from my 2jours into the bag. Love it. Thanks cilifene! Today I wore a simple Eileen Fisher loose outfit and still felt like I would melt. IN addition I wore white gold along with the tin cup white gold pearl necklace plus my mother's wedding ring and her cocktail ring. Very casual but for the rings. The shoes were geriatric but cute.
> 
> View attachment 2962077


You look very spiffy, izzy! That color blue suits you quite well, and your jewelry is perfect. What does the "tin cup" refer to in your pearl necklace?

ikwym about "geriatric but cute" shoes... that's the kind I always look for! Have you ever tried flats by the British company *Hotter*? They have an 800 number, but you're talking to someone from the U.K. with the most FABULOUS British accent, and the BEST manners! A few times a year they have a free ship/free return special deal... the rest of the time it's only free shipping. I always wait for the free ship/free return, and the sales!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, SQ. I love cobalt blue.
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you so much, Barbee. You are very kind. Actually the shoes did get comments. At my synagogue, a lot of the ladies always come over to see what shoes I am wearing. *I am kinda a shoe girl.*



Gee! Ya think????


----------



## Izzy48

My geriatric sandals! Probably can see me coming a mile away.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I know some people on the forum don't care for the Massaccesi bags but to me  the quality is the big factor in this brand. I just ordered this bag:
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=stella-cobalt
> 
> As of now, it is for my daughter's friend who is getting married wearing cobalt shoes under her white dress. It is my daughter's favorite color and what she will wear so her friend asked to borrow the idea. They discussed a small bag at the reception table so she can have lipstick and powder available.  So we have ordered this little pretty to see if it fits her needs. She did not want a formal bag and I thought this looked sharp and will make a nice wedding gift just for the bride. Perhaps a little unusual but well meant.



What a great idea: cobalt shoes with a white wedding dress! Are her wedding colors white & cobalt? And isn't it a great coincidence that your daughter is wearing a cobalt outfit to the wedding?

At any rate, your clutch is a perfect present, and (as *skyqueen* said) handles the "something blue" in a very upscale way!

I have heard nothing but good things about Massaccesi. I had planned to get a Zhoe bag in nappa pink, but then the hot pink Mulberry Willow grabbed my attention, and that was that. Have you seen his new Spring line? Some of the bags look very interesting!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> What a great idea: cobalt shoes with a white wedding dress! Are her wedding colors white & cobalt? And isn't it a great coincidence that your daughter is wearing a cobalt outfit to the wedding?
> 
> At any rate, your clutch is a perfect present, and (as *skyqueen* said) handles the "something blue" in a very upscale way!
> 
> I have heard nothing but good things about Massaccesi. I had planned to get a Zhoe bag in nappa pink, but then the hot pink Mulberry Willow grabbed my attention, and that was that. Have you seen his new Spring line? Some of the bags look very interesting!



I love the spring line and I just bought a little something from Mulberry today. I know you will love it. Meredith is in the wedding and they are wearing navy. When Meredith gets married she has long said she will wear cobalt shoes. I think it will be fabulous for both girls. I suppose the big event is later this year or the first of next year. No more money forever after than particularly if they marry in DC or northern Virginia.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, that is the sweetest idea for a gift for a bride!  And these Massaccesi bags receive such wonderful comments.  I had thought about ordering one, but am afraid I would pick the wrong color, lining, size etc. so am just too fearful of making a mistake.  I wonder then, why I so easily ordered the Everie?  I suppose no choices to make, except the chain.  So happy with it, and for such a low price!



I don't think you would make a mistake. Several of my friends have ordered his bags and all are happy. 
The styling is a bit different and doesn't please some but I can understand. The quality is excellent and I look forward to seeing this bag.


----------



## ElainePG

I think everyone here is old enough to remember the song "Louie Louie"... am I right? (The rumor was that the lyrics were naughty, but they actually weren't.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V1p1dM3snQ

At any rate, tomorrow is (I am NOT making this up) *National Louie Louie Day*, so today The Hubster and I (_and_ my new Nina Ricci bag) went to Fisherman's Wharf, for... what else?... Crab Louis salads.

Here's the salad, the bag, and The Hubster's hand.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My geriatric sandals! Probably can see me coming a mile away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962092


They are _fabulous_, *Izzy*! What color are your toenails? Pale pink? Or cobalt blue?:giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Here I am headed out to the wars with cilifene's beautiful home country brand of bag. Lovely people to work with and I must say this bag is a pleasure to carry. To my astonishment I put my items  from my 2jours into the bag. Love it. Thanks cilifene! Today I wore a simple Eileen Fisher loose outfit and still felt like I would melt. IN addition I wore white gold along with the tin cup white gold pearl necklace plus my mother's wedding ring and her cocktail ring. Very casual but for the rings. The shoes were geriatric but cute.
> 
> View attachment 2962077


WOW! Love that color on you! 
The pearls and Cilifene's bag are the perfect finishing touches!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My geriatric sandals! Probably can see me coming a mile away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962092


You go girl!



Izzy48 said:


> I love the spring line and I just bought a little something from Mulberry today. I know you will love it. Meredith is in the wedding and they are wearing navy. When Meredith gets married she has long said she will wear cobalt shoes. I think it will be fabulous for both girls. I suppose the big event is later this year or the first of next year. No more money forever after than particularly if they marry in DC or northern Virginia.


Do tell?



ElainePG said:


> I think everyone here is old enough to remember the song "Louie Louie"... am I right? (The rumor was that the lyrics were naughty, but they actually weren't.)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V1p1dM3snQ
> 
> At any rate, tomorrow is (I am NOT making this up) *National Louie Louie Day*, so today The Hubster and I (_and_ my new Nina Ricci bag) went to Fisherman's Wharf, for... what else?... Crab Louis salads.
> 
> Here's the salad, the bag, and The Hubster's hand.


I actually saw The Kingsmen, in person, at Westwood High School (Westwood, MA) when I was a sophomore in HS. You do the math!
Neal will know where this is..............................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I actually saw The Kingsmen, in person, at Westwood High School (Westwood, MA) when I was a sophomore in HS. You do the math!
> *Neal will know where this is*..............................



I'm at the Apple Store right now, waiting for a One-on-One lesson, but I'll tell him as soon as I get home. He'll *love* it!

He says it was the song they always sang on Friday nights at his fraternity house at around 11:30. I was singing it this morning and he said "You sound drunk." I said "Aside from the fact that I don't drink, it's 9:30 in the *morning*!!!" "I know," he said, "but everyone who sings that song always sounds semi-plastered." He's got a point!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Soft Lockit in the sun yesterday


 


megt10 said:


> Love the color of this bag.
> 
> 
> +1 I have 3 of these bags. I wore one of them to an event at my temple on Sunday night. I also wore my Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.


 


Izzy48 said:


> I know some people on the forum don't care for the Massaccesi bags but to me  the quality is the big factor in this brand. I just ordered this bag:
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=stella-cobalt
> 
> As of now, it is for my daughter's friend who is getting married wearing cobalt shoes under her white dress. It is my daughter's favorite color and what she will wear so her friend asked to borrow the idea. They discussed a small bag at the reception table so she can have lipstick and powder available.  So we have ordered this little pretty to see if it fits her needs. She did not want a formal bag and I thought this looked sharp and will make a nice wedding gift just for the bride. Perhaps a little unusual but well meant.


 


ElainePG said:


> I think everyone here is old enough to remember the song "Louie Louie"... am I right? (The rumor was that the lyrics were naughty, but they actually weren't.)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V1p1dM3snQ
> 
> At any rate, tomorrow is (I am NOT making this up) *National Louie Louie Day*, so today The Hubster and I (_and_ my new Nina Ricci bag) went to Fisherman's Wharf, for... what else?... Crab Louis salads.
> 
> Here's the salad, the bag, and The Hubster's hand.


 Elaine,
We needed that info on Louie Louie!  I text my son that he and his frat brothers need to be aware of it tomorrow!  He said "I did not know it had its own day."  Naive freshman at Auburn-haha
Your salad looks wonderful(as does your handbag!)


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Here I am headed out to the wars with cilifene's beautiful home country brand of bag. Lovely people to work with and I must say this bag is a pleasure to carry. To my astonishment I put my items  from my 2jours into the bag. Love it. Thanks cilifene! Today I wore a simple Eileen Fisher loose outfit and still felt like I would melt. IN addition I wore white gold along with the tin cup white gold pearl necklace plus my mother's wedding ring and her cocktail ring. Very casual but for the rings. The shoes were geriatric but cute.
> 
> View attachment 2962077


You look great. Love the jewelry.


ElainePG said:


> Gee! Ya think????


 maybe!


Izzy48 said:


> My geriatric sandals! Probably can see me coming a mile away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962092


I like them. 


ElainePG said:


> I think everyone here is old enough to remember the song "Louie Louie"... am I right? (The rumor was that the lyrics were naughty, but they actually weren't.)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V1p1dM3snQ
> 
> At any rate, tomorrow is (I am NOT making this up) *National Louie Louie Day*, so today The Hubster and I (_and_ my new Nina Ricci bag) went to Fisherman's Wharf, for... what else?... Crab Louis salads.
> 
> Here's the salad, the bag, and The Hubster's hand.



That bag really is gorgeous and what a yummy salad.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Here I am headed out to the wars with cilifene's beautiful home country brand of bag. Lovely people to work with and I must say this bag is a pleasure to carry. To my astonishment I put my items  from my 2jours into the bag. Love it. Thanks cilifene! Today I wore a simple Eileen Fisher loose outfit and still felt like I would melt. IN addition I wore white gold along with the tin cup white gold pearl necklace plus my mother's wedding ring and her cocktail ring. Very casual but for the rings. The shoes were geriatric but cute.
> 
> View attachment 2962077



Love the blue color on you  and lovely shoes.....


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Love the blue color on you  and lovely shoes.....



cilifene, do you wear any of the dansko brand?  During my first travels through Europe  I became much smarter about shoes.  My said buy some European shoes for your long walks. He was so right. So happy we have these brands in the States now  which are easily found.


----------



## bisbee

Elaine, since no one else answered...the tin cup refers to Izzy's necklace with pearl stations separated evenly along the chain.  Rene Russo wore a necklace like this in the movie "Tin Cup" with Kevin Costner in 1996.  I've also seen them on silk thread or nylon thread...the thread seems to disappear and the pearls look like they are floating...


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Elaine, since no one else answered...the tin cup refers to Izzy's necklace with pearl stations separated evenly along the chain.  Rene Russo wore a necklace like this in the movie "Tin Cup" with Kevin Costner in 1996.  I've also seen them on silk thread or nylon thread...the thread seems to disappear and the pearls look like they are floating...


Perfect explanation, Bis...I loved that necklace on Renee Russo!
I have a couple of tin cup necklaces and just love them, they seem to go with so many things!


OK...I have a small black saffiano Prada wallet just like the one Elaine posted several pages back. I haven't used in in years and placed it in it's little box and put it...I DON"T KNOW WHERE, can't find it??? I've looked high/low and now wonder if I gave it to someone. It was in perfect condition, too! 
Anyway...I needed a mini wallet to use with my mini PL bright fuchsia Pashli. I found the cutest, zip saffiano TB wallet and the HW goes great with the Pashli...the color is a steel grey and the size is perfect.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Perfect explanation, Bis...I loved that necklace on Renee Russo!
> I have a couple of tin cup necklaces and just love them, they seem to go with so many things!
> 
> 
> OK...I have a small black saffiano Prada wallet just like the one Elaine posted several pages back. I haven't used in in years and placed it in it's little box and put it...I DON"T KNOW WHERE, can't find it??? I've looked high/low and now wonder if I gave it to someone. It was in perfect condition, too!
> Anyway...I needed a mini wallet to use with my mini PL bright fuchsia Pashli. I found the cutest, zip saffiano TB wallet and the HW goes great with the Pashli...the color is a steel grey and the size is perfect.



Looks great with your bag. I like the wallet! Great color!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Elaine, since no one else answered...the tin cup refers to Izzy's necklace with pearl stations separated evenly along the chain.  Rene Russo wore a necklace like this in the movie "Tin Cup" with Kevin Costner in 1996.  I've also seen them on silk thread or nylon thread...the thread seems to disappear and the pearls look like they are floating...



I didn't even see the question until I went back after reading your explanation. So happy you answered instead of my because yours is a much better explanation. I really do like mine and have several ranging in prices but really I suppose some are  station necklaces. Bisbee, what in your opinion is the difference between a station and tin cup? 

My jeweler refers to only pearl as tin cup and my gem stone which are made the same way as station. I suppose I should have asked her.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Love the color of this bag.
> 
> 
> +1 I have 3 of these bags. I wore one of them to an event at my temple on Sunday night. I also wore my Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.



Meg, do you mean you have three different colors of the bag you are modeling? Did you mean they are Nina Ricci bags or did I just read it wrong? Some of these multiple quotes get me confused.::::

The little green guy is exactly how I feel today!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Perfect explanation, Bis...I loved that necklace on Renee Russo!
> I have a couple of tin cup necklaces and just love them, they seem to go with so many things!
> 
> 
> OK...I have a small black saffiano Prada wallet just like the one Elaine posted several pages back. I haven't used in in years and placed it in it's little box and put it...I DON"T KNOW WHERE, can't find it??? I've looked high/low and now wonder if I gave it to someone. It was in perfect condition, too!
> Anyway...I needed a mini wallet to use with my mini PL bright fuchsia Pashli. I found the cutest, zip saffiano TB wallet and the HW goes great with the Pashli...the color is a steel grey and the size is perfect.



What a fantastic pink color!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> I didn't even see the question until I went back after reading your explanation. So happy you answered instead of my because yours is a much better explanation. I really do like mine and have several ranging in prices but really I suppose some are  station necklaces. Bisbee, what in your opinion is the difference between a station and tin cup?
> 
> My jeweler refers to only pearl as tin cup and my gem stone which are made the same way as station. I suppose I should have asked her.


 
I think "tin cup" refers specifically to the pearl necklaces because of the movie!  I used to work occasionally (very occasionally!) for a jeweler who was based in New Jersey but did a lot of jewelry shows...I worked for him when he did shows in the Baltimore/D.C. area.  

We used to sell TONS of these necklaces...the shorter ones especially for Bat Mitzvah gifts!  We had them in all lengths, white or yellow gold, some with other stones, some strung on nylon fishing line (or something like that).  Very popular!   Necklaces with stations, which these are, come in all types! 

I haven't worked for him for quite a while...and actually, he made much more money from me than I EVER made working for him - I got a LOT of nice pieces...and also met one of my best friends, so it all worked out beautifully!  Didn't do it for the money...he paid practically nothing!  It was so much fun handling all of that jewelry! 

I got divorced and met my current husband during those years...and they made my engagement and wedding bands.  Almost like having a personal jeweler!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine, since no one else answered...the tin cup refers to Izzy's necklace with pearl stations separated evenly along the chain.  Rene Russo wore a necklace like this in the movie "Tin Cup" with Kevin Costner in 1996.  I've also seen them on silk thread or nylon thread...the thread seems to disappear and the pearls look like they are floating...


Thank you so much, *bisbee*! I've always admired those necklaces, but never knew they had a name. Perfect explanation!


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> Perfect explanation, Bis...I loved that necklace on Renee Russo!
> I have a couple of tin cup necklaces and just love them, they seem to go with so many things!
> 
> 
> OK...I have a small black saffiano Prada wallet just like the one Elaine posted several pages back. I haven't used in in years and placed it in it's little box and put it...I DON"T KNOW WHERE, can't find it??? I've looked high/low and now wonder if I gave it to someone. It was in perfect condition, too!
> Anyway...I needed a mini wallet to use with my mini PL bright fuchsia Pashli. I found the cutest, zip saffiano TB wallet and the HW goes great with the Pashli...the color is a steel grey and the size is perfect.


 

Grey looks so good with pink! I have always liked them together! Thanks for the idea, because I just bought this fuchsia Michael Kors and a grey wallet would be perfect with it! Your fuchsia bag is gorgeous! What kind is that??


----------



## CinthiaZ

Just dropping in to say hello to the ladies on one of my favorite threads! You all are to fast for me! lol! I can hardly keep up with all these conversations. Just was excited to show you my newest bag ( above) Hope all is well and you have a great day!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Perfect explanation, Bis...I loved that necklace on Renee Russo!
> I have a couple of tin cup necklaces and just love them, they seem to go with so many things!
> 
> 
> OK...I have a small black saffiano Prada wallet just like the one Elaine posted several pages back. I haven't used in in years and placed it in it's little box and put it...*I DON"T KNOW WHERE, can't find it??? I've looked high/low* and now wonder if I gave it to someone. It was in perfect condition, too!
> Anyway...I needed a mini wallet to use with my mini PL bright fuchsia Pashli. I found the cutest, zip saffiano TB wallet and the HW goes great with the Pashli...the color is a steel grey and the size is perfect.



Don't you just hate it when that happens, *skyqueen*? 6 months ago I lost a brand-spanking-new Dirt Devil hand-held vacuum. AND the little packet of bags, too. Which means they must be somewhere in the house, but the house isn't very big, and we've looked absolutely *everywhere* except the basement (we don't have a basement). So finally last week I gave up and bought another one. Which means the first one should turn up any day now...:censor:

I do love the TB wallet, though. Such a pretty color and texture, and it is perfect with your new Pashli bag. 

I hope whoever has your Prada wallet is enjoying it, and that you meant for them to have it!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, do you mean you have three different colors of the bag you are modeling? Did you mean they are Nina Ricci bags or did I just read it wrong? Some of these multiple quotes get me confused.::::
> 
> *The little green guy is exactly how I feel today!*


Ooooh... little green guy. *Not* good!

I hope you get to feeling better very soon.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> +1 I have 3 of these bags. I wore one of them to an event at my temple on Sunday night. I also wore my Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.



Can't believe I forgot to comment on your post, *meg*: you look _glorious_ in that outfit! That cobalt-and-white dress looks terrific on you, and the bag and shoes... mmmmmmwah! Superb!

Which bags do you have 3 of?


----------



## barbee

CinthiaZ said:


> Just dropping in to say hello to the ladies on one of my favorite threads! You all are to fast for me! lol! I can hardly keep up with all these conversations. Just was excited to show you my newest bag ( above) Hope all is well and you have a great day!


 Cynthia, You are right, this forum moves faster than a race car!  And I'm a newbie, so just learning it all!

Well, ladies, I put the parrot blue rockstud on hold on Myhabit, then opened the " Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag" which NM kindly sent me so quickly.  It was that spur of the moment click of the mouse, a great deal, last one, but as I have already said, I would not normally choose a red bag, especially for summer. This bag is ..........................not too huge............the softest in the world leather(deer-- I asked my husband, who is a hunter, the ranking of leathers, and of course he has no idea, so that is for a later google search)...............and the sweetest deep red.  I took some pics with my tennis clothes on, and the bag looked so good!  So I have to deeply consider this bag, but do find myself falling in love.  I WILL learn how to post pictures tonight, when I have more time to let you all see.  
The best thing of all is the hubster(love your terminology, Elaine, so I am borrowing that term to gently add to my vocabulary) seems to love it, oh I mean like(men don't love bags, normally)!!!


----------



## barbee

Forgot to say, Cinthia, I love the color of your new bag.  So great for summer!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> I think "tin cup" refers specifically to the pearl necklaces because of the movie!  I used to work occasionally (very occasionally!) for a jeweler who was based in New Jersey but did a lot of jewelry shows...I worked for him when he did shows in the Baltimore/D.C. area.
> 
> We used to sell TONS of these necklaces...the shorter ones especially for Bat Mitzvah gifts!  We had them in all lengths, white or yellow gold, some with other stones, some strung on nylon fishing line (or something like that).  Very popular!   Necklaces with stations, which these are, come in all types!
> 
> I haven't worked for him for quite a while...and actually, he made much more money from me than I EVER made working for him - I got a LOT of nice pieces...and also met one of my best friends, so it all worked out beautifully!  Didn't do it for the money...he paid practically nothing!  It was so much fun handling all of that jewelry!
> 
> I got divorced and met my current husband during those years...and they made my engagement and wedding bands.  Almost like having a personal jeweler!



Sounds like great fun to me especially when you get things hopefully at his price. Far better than getting a slightly larger salary.


----------



## Izzy48

CinthiaZ said:


> Grey looks so good with pink! I have always liked them together! Thanks for the idea, because I just bought this fuchsia Michael Kors and a grey wallet would be perfect with it! Your fuchsia bag is gorgeous! What kind is that??



Beautiful bag! Congrats! Have you seen the new Coach slim wallets? So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

CinthiaZ said:


> Grey looks so good with pink! I have always liked them together! Thanks for the idea, because I just bought this fuchsia Michael Kors and a grey wallet would be perfect with it! Your fuchsia bag is gorgeous! What kind is that??


Love that color.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Perfect explanation, Bis...I loved that necklace on Renee Russo!
> I have a couple of tin cup necklaces and just love them, they seem to go with so many things!
> 
> 
> OK...I have a small black saffiano Prada wallet just like the one Elaine posted several pages back. I haven't used in in years and placed it in it's little box and put it...I DON"T KNOW WHERE, can't find it??? I've looked high/low and now wonder if I gave it to someone. It was in perfect condition, too!
> Anyway...I needed a mini wallet to use with my mini PL bright fuchsia Pashli. I found the cutest, zip saffiano TB wallet and the HW goes great with the Pashli...the color is a steel grey and the size is perfect.


I love pinks, lavenders, etc.


----------



## Trudysmom

We were going to go out to lunch today but I was tired.  I did ride along in the car when hubby went to get lunch for us and we brought it home.  

 Oh, I rode my bike a bit first, ha. In my maxi.  It is a gorgeous day.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Trudysmom said:


> Love that color.


 

Thank you! It will be fun for this spring and summer! 



Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful bag! Congrats! Have you seen the new Coach slim wallets? So pretty!


 

Thank you! No, I haven't seen them, but thanks, I will check them out! 



barbee said:


> Cynthia, You are right, this forum moves faster than a race car!  And I'm a newbie, so just learning it all!
> 
> You're not kidding! These old gals move faster than any kids nowadays! They're keeping me young! lol! Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

barbee said:


> Cynthia, You are right, this forum moves faster than a race car!  And I'm a newbie, so just learning it all!
> 
> Well, ladies, I put the parrot blue rockstud on hold on Myhabit, then opened the " Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag" which NM kindly sent me so quickly.  It was that spur of the moment click of the mouse, a great deal, last one, but as I have already said, I would not normally choose a red bag, especially for summer. This bag is ..........................not too huge............the softest in the world leather(deer-- I asked my husband, who is a hunter, the ranking of leathers, and of course he has no idea, so that is for a later google search)...............and the sweetest deep red.  I took some pics with my tennis clothes on, and the bag looked so good!  So I have to deeply consider this bag, but do find myself falling in love.  I WILL learn how to post pictures tonight, when I have more time to let you all see.
> The best thing of all is the hubster(love your terminology, Elaine, so I am borrowing that term to gently add to my vocabulary) seems to love it, oh I mean like(men don't love bags, normally)!!!




I screwed up that last quote and wanted to make sure you got my notification. Thank you! I love the color too. Will be great for spring and summer. 


And yes, these ladies are faster than jack rabbits chasing a doe! lol! Very hard to keep up!


----------



## CinthiaZ

barbee said:


> Cynthia, You are right, this forum moves faster than a race car!  And I'm a newbie, so just learning it all!
> 
> Well, ladies, I put the parrot blue rockstud on hold on Myhabit, then opened the " Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag" which NM kindly sent me so quickly.  It was that spur of the moment click of the mouse, a great deal, last one, but as I have already said, I would not normally choose a red bag, especially for summer. This bag is ..........................not too huge............the softest in the world leather(deer-- I asked my husband, who is a hunter, the ranking of leathers, and of course he has no idea, so that is for a later google search)...............and the sweetest deep red.  I took some pics with my tennis clothes on, and the bag looked so good!  So I have to deeply consider this bag, but do find myself falling in love.  I WILL learn how to post pictures tonight, when I have more time to let you all see.
> The best thing of all is the hubster(love your terminology, Elaine, so I am borrowing that term to gently add to my vocabulary) seems to love it, oh I mean like(men don't love bags, normally)!!!


 


Trudysmom said:


> We were going to go out to lunch today but I was tired.  I did ride along in the car when hubby went to get lunch for us. I stayed in the car with my Coach butterfly tote. Oh, I rode my bike a bit first, ha. In my maxi.  It is a gorgeous day.






GLA to see you are still enjoying that bag! It looks so cute with your outfit! I get such a kick out of that bag! It just scream, SPRINGTIME!!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We were going to go out to lunch today but I was tired.  I did ride along in the car when hubby went to get lunch for us and we brought it home.
> 
> * Oh, I rode my bike a bit first*, ha. In my maxi.  It is a gorgeous day.


I love the entire outfit, *Trudys*! So happy and Spring-y! That's your newest bag, isn't it? I *love* it!

You are _so_ inspirational with your bike-riding. I just got a FitBit last week, so now the darned thing is forcing me to get moving every day. (Which my rheumatologist tells me is very important, so I really do try, but it's sometimes hard.) 

When I've walked my 7,000 steps, the FitBit buzzes and gives me flashing lights... it's amazing how motivating that is!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I think "tin cup" refers specifically to the pearl necklaces because of the movie!  I used to work occasionally (very occasionally!) for a jeweler who was based in New Jersey but did a lot of jewelry shows...I worked for him when he did shows in the Baltimore/D.C. area.
> 
> We used to sell TONS of these necklaces...the shorter ones especially for Bat Mitzvah gifts!  We had them in all lengths, white or yellow gold, some with other stones, some strung on nylon fishing line (or something like that).  Very popular!   Necklaces with stations, which these are, come in all types!
> 
> I haven't worked for him for quite a while...*and actually, he made much more money from me than I EVER made working for him - I got a LOT of nice pieces*...and also met one of my best friends, so it all worked out beautifully!  Didn't do it for the money...he paid practically nothing!  It was so much fun handling all of that jewelry!
> 
> I got divorced and met my current husband during those years...and they made my engagement and wedding bands.  Almost like having a personal jeweler!



That sounds like the world's best job, *bisbee*! And *much* better for the waistline (if not the wallet) than working in a bakery or an ice-cream parlor, right? Very nice that you had your engagement and wedding bands from him, and also that you met one of your best friends working there.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I think "tin cup" refers specifically to the pearl necklaces because of the movie!  I used to work occasionally (very occasionally!) for a jeweler who was based in New Jersey but did a lot of jewelry shows...I worked for him when he did shows in the Baltimore/D.C. area.
> 
> We used to sell TONS of these necklaces...the shorter ones especially for Bat Mitzvah gifts!  We had them in all lengths, white or yellow gold, some with other stones, some strung on nylon fishing line (or something like that).  Very popular!   Necklaces with stations, which these are, come in all types!
> 
> I haven't worked for him for quite a while...and actually, he made much more money from me than I EVER made working for him - I got a LOT of nice pieces...and also met one of my best friends, so it all worked out beautifully!  Didn't do it for the money...he paid practically nothing!  It was so much fun handling all of that jewelry!
> 
> I got divorced and met my current husband during those years...and they made my engagement and wedding bands.  Almost like having a personal jeweler!


You got a great husband out of the deal...better then a salary!


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> Grey looks so good with pink! I have always liked them together! Thanks for the idea, because I just bought this fuchsia Michael Kors and a grey wallet would be perfect with it! Your fuchsia bag is gorgeous! What kind is that??


Well...you know I love this color! Matching motorcycle???? LOL!
Phillip Lim mini Pashli bag.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Don't you just hate it when that happens, *skyqueen*? 6 months ago I lost a brand-spanking-new Dirt Devil hand-held vacuum. AND the little packet of bags, too. Which means they must be somewhere in the house, but the house isn't very big, and we've looked absolutely *everywhere* except the basement (we don't have a basement). So finally last week I gave up and bought another one. Which means the first one should turn up any day now...:censor:
> 
> I do love the TB wallet, though. Such a pretty color and texture, and it is perfect with your new Pashli bag.
> 
> I hope whoever has your Prada wallet is enjoying it, and that you meant for them to have it!


I haven't seen the wallet in years so I can't remember if I gave it to someone. I don't think so.
It will probably turn up about the same time your Dirt Devil does!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We were going to go out to lunch today but I was tired.  I did ride along in the car when hubby went to get lunch for us and we brought it home.
> 
> Oh, I rode my bike a bit first, ha. In my maxi.  It is a gorgeous day.


The dress is so perfect with the bag...just lovely, Trudy!
Feel better, dear..........................


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> We were going to go out to lunch today but I was tired.  I did ride along in the car when hubby went to get lunch for us and we brought it home.
> 
> Oh, I rode my bike a bit first, ha. In my maxi.  It is a gorgeous day.



Your dress has a blend of beautiful colors and your butterfly tote is so cute! Feel better!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I haven't seen the wallet in years so I can't remember if I gave it to someone. I don't think so.
> It will probably turn up about the same time your Dirt Devil does!


Maybe they ran off together! And they'll produce offspring: little wallets that vacuum money *into* your billfold!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

At the Infusion Center today; as our *Izzy* would say, "off to the wars." I always get all gussied up, because I have a point to make, but (as you can see) I do *not* carry one of my good bags to the hospital... they have germs there the size of sea lions! 

What you see here is a _Ralph Lauren cotton tote_ that's fully washable; it goes straight into the machine as soon as I get home.


----------



## rdgldy

Cilifene said:


> Soft Lockit in the sun yesterday


you are my hero!! I love your style.


----------



## rdgldy

ElainePG said:


> That was the one I fell in love with in the Fall of 2013, when I first started to become aware of designer bags! The black with rose gold hardware! Fortunately, I was able to try one on 6 months later at Nordstrom, and sure enough, it weighed a *TON*. That was just a few weeks after I had been diagnosed with severe Rheumatoid Arthritis, so I knew that there was _no way_ I could ever own that bag, even though I was in love with it.
> 
> So instead, as a "consolation prize,"  I bought an Anthracite Bal Town bag with rose gold hardware. The same concept, but it weighs so little that it practically floats! *And* I got it at a nice price, brand new, from a trusted eBay seller, thanks to our dear *meg*, who tracked it down for me.
> 
> This is why I looooooooove our thread!


I adored the latte/rose gold Rocco, but it was sooooo heavy.  The bal sounds beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

rdgldy said:


> I adored the latte/rose gold Rocco, but it was sooooo heavy.  The bal sounds beautiful.


Latte with rose gold sounds so pretty, but I know what you mean about the weight, *rdgldy*. And yes, my Bal Town bag really _is_ beautiful. I just try hard not to use it on rainy days, because it's lambskin. But it doesn't rain here from May through November, so I have plenty of opportunity to carry it!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Maybe they ran off together! And they'll produce offspring: little wallets that vacuum money *into* your billfold!:giggles:



I'll split the spoils with you! [emoji57]



ElainePG said:


> At the Infusion Center today; as our *Izzy* would say, "off to the wars." I always get all gussied up, because I have a point to make, but (as you can see) I do *not* carry one of my good bags to the hospital... they have germs there the size of sea lions!
> 
> 
> 
> What you see here is a _Ralph Lauren cotton tote_ that's fully washable; it goes straight into the machine as soon as I get home.




Your shirt goes with my bag! [emoji75]


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> At the Infusion Center today; as our *Izzy* would say, "off to the wars." I always get all gussied up, because I have a point to make, but (as you can see) I do *not* carry one of my good bags to the hospital... they have germs there the size of sea lions!
> 
> What you see here is a _Ralph Lauren cotton tote_ that's fully washable; it goes straight into the machine as soon as I get home.


Lovely colors, so pretty!


----------



## songofthesea

Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'll split the spoils with you! [emoji57]
> 
> 
> Your shirt goes with my bag! [emoji75]



You've got yourself a deal!

See, this is why we need to live closer! (Or were you making me an offer???)resents


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely colors, so pretty!


Thanks, *Trudys*! I always wear pink to my infusions. 
It's part of my visualization: turning those angry, red, spiky, painful RA cells into soft, harmless, pink ones!

You can't see the shoes, but they're pink, too!


----------



## ElainePG

songofthesea said:


> Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!


Hi & welcome, *songofthesea*! 
I love your name & your avatar, and many years ago I went to college in your neck of the woods! (Plus, the Hubster was born in Boston General Hospital, and used to listen to the Red Sox on the radio on Saturday mornings.)


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> cilifene, do you wear any of the dansko brand?  During my first travels through Europe  I became much smarter about shoes.  My said buy some European shoes for your long walks. He was so right. So happy we have these brands in the States now  which are easily found.



I don't know the brand - I'm happy they suit you so well...



CinthiaZ said:


> Grey looks so good with pink! I have always liked them together! Thanks for the idea, because I just bought this fuchsia Michael Kors and a grey wallet would be perfect with it! Your fuchsia bag is gorgeous! What kind is that??



Very nice.....



barbee said:


> Cynthia, You are right, this forum moves faster than a race car!  And I'm a newbie, so just learning it all!
> 
> Well, ladies, I put the parrot blue rockstud on hold on Myhabit, then opened the " Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag" which NM kindly sent me so quickly.  It was that spur of the moment click of the mouse, a great deal, last one, but as I have already said, I would not normally choose a red bag, especially for summer. This bag is ..........................not too huge............the softest in the world leather(deer-- I asked my husband, who is a hunter, the ranking of leathers, and of course he has no idea, so that is for a later google search)...............and the sweetest deep red.  I took some pics with my tennis clothes on, and the bag looked so good!  So I have to deeply consider this bag, but do find myself falling in love.  I WILL learn how to post pictures tonight, when I have more time to let you all see.
> The best thing of all is the hubster(love your terminology, Elaine, so I am borrowing that term to gently add to my vocabulary) seems to love it, oh I mean like(men don't love bags, normally)!!!



Looking forward to see your pictures. How exciting with the rockstud....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> At the Infusion Center today; as our *Izzy* would say, "off to the wars." I always get all gussied up, because I have a point to make, but (as you can see) I do *not* carry one of my good bags to the hospital... they have germs there the size of sea lions!
> 
> What you see here is a _Ralph Lauren cotton tote_ that's fully washable; it goes straight into the machine as soon as I get home.



Looking fab in pink ELaine......


----------



## Cilifene

rdgldy said:


> you are my hero!! I love your style.



Thank you rdgldy 



songofthesea said:


> Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!



Welcome songofthesea


----------



## songofthesea

Elaine, and cilifene, thanks for the welcome!  I live northwest of boston about 20 minutes from all the colleges/universities on the Charles....(love that dirty water....oh, boston you're my home!)...


have been collecting bags ever since I got my first one from my aunt at age 7! jewelry and chocolate play a close second, and if a piece of jewelry was ever gifted to me in a purse, well, that would simply be nirvana....!


looking forward to getting to know everyone here and thanks again for the warm welcome!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

songofthesea said:


> Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!



Welcome!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> At the Infusion Center today; as our *Izzy* would say, "off to the wars." I always get all gussied up, because I have a point to make, but (as you can see) I do *not* carry one of my good bags to the hospital... they have germs there the size of sea lions!
> 
> What you see here is a _Ralph Lauren cotton tote_ that's fully washable; it goes straight into the machine as soon as I get home.


a

Looking spiffy Elaine and yes, we are off to the wars!


----------



## skyqueen

rdgldy said:


> you are my hero!! I love your style.


+1



songofthesea said:


> Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!


Welcome, my dear!
We are neighbors...I live on Cape Cod!


----------



## Cilifene

songofthesea said:


> Elaine, and cilifene, thanks for the welcome!  I live northwest of boston about 20 minutes from all the colleges/universities on the Charles....(love that dirty water....oh, boston you're my home!)...
> 
> 
> have been collecting bags ever since I got my first one from my aunt at age 7! jewelry and chocolate play a close second, and if a piece of jewelry was ever gifted to me in a purse, well, that would simply be nirvana....!
> 
> 
> looking forward to getting to know everyone here and thanks again for the warm welcome!!!!



Would love to see your collection  love chokolade too eat it every day 
I guess I'm still the only one outside us....




skyqueen said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Welcome, my dear!
> We are neighbors...I live on Cape Cod!



Thanks SQ, you are too sweet...........


----------



## Trudysmom

songofthesea said:


> Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!


Welcome to the group!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> I don't know the brand - I'm happy they suit you so well...
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see your pictures. How exciting with the rockstud....


Well, Cilifene, I did not get the Rockstud.  I became so involved in the RED Gucci, I never went back to my computer.  As I feel I will keep it, no need for another bag...right now!  
However, I did buy a dress on line, in a Saks flash sale, for around 70% off, then checked MYhabit in the evening--they were having a tax day extra 20% off, so I bought a Nina Ricci bracelet, at a really great price.  We will hope it fits!  I need to reign it in right now.
I am struggling greatly on learning how to post pics.  I thought with a clear mind I could do it today, as I did upload pics last night, but no go.  I will wait on the Hubster.


----------



## barbee

songofthesea said:


> Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!


Welcome, Song!


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> Well...you know I love this color! Matching motorcycle???? LOL!
> Phillip Lim mini Pashli bag.


 

lol! Actually, it will match because of the silver hardware going with all the chrome on the bike. Plus I wear a pink 50 Calibers patch on the back of my leather jacket. We are dedicated to the fight against cancer. Last year we raised 30,000,00!! for our local cancer center and plan to raise as much or more on May 9th this year at our annual benefit. So yes, the pink will go very well on the motorcycle! lol! I can't get my husband off the couch unless he can go on that motorcycle! Most everywhere we go is on the bike, so I have to dress like a biker all the time! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

songofthesea said:


> Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!




Welcome Song! I am new here too, sorta. Let me warn you, these ol gals are fast! lol! Very hard to keep up with, but so much fun! This is my favorite thread! Welcome!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> At the Infusion Center today; as our *Izzy* would say, "off to the wars." I always get all gussied up, because I have a point to make, but (as you can see) I do *not* carry one of my good bags to the hospital... they have germs there the size of sea lions!
> 
> What you see here is a _Ralph Lauren cotton tote_ that's fully washable; it goes straight into the machine as soon as I get home.






Great spring outfit! Nice bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Looking fab in pink ELaine......



Thank you, dear cilifene!



Izzy48 said:


> a
> 
> Looking spiffy Elaine and yes, we are off to the wars!



I know, right? But our outfits are one thng we CAN control!



CinthiaZ said:


> Great spring outfit! Nice bag!



I only use the bag on infusion days, CZ... one of these days it will fall apart from going thru the hot water & bleach cycle, and then I'll get a new one! 

At first I thought of carrying one of my nylon Longchamps bags to the hospital, and just sponging it down with Lysol... then I remembered the leather straps & clasp, and thought "no way!" (*skyqueen*, I can just see you twitching!)


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Actually, it will match because of the silver hardware going with all the chrome on the bike. Plus I wear a pink 50 Calibers patch on the back of my leather jacket. We are dedicated to the fight against cancer. Last year we raised 30,000,00!! for our local cancer center and plan to raise as much or more on May 9th this year at our annual benefit. So yes, the pink will go very well on the motorcycle! lol! I can't get my husband off the couch unless he can go on that motorcycle! Most everywhere we go is on the bike, so I have to dress like a biker all the time! lol!


Be thankful the biker look is so "in" right now. Although a true biker probably wouldn't care/give a damn! Great you and your DH have a sport/hobby you can share and do good deeds with!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear cilifene!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? But our outfits are one thng we CAN control!
> 
> 
> 
> I only use the bag on infusion days, CZ... one of these days it will fall apart from going thru the hot water & bleach cycle, and then I'll get a new one!
> 
> At first I thought of carrying one of my nylon Longchamps bags to the hospital, and just sponging it down with Lysol... then I remembered the leather straps & clasp, and thought "no way!" (*skyqueen*, I can just see you twitching!)


Remember my GF who has been in a leg cast going on 4 years, now? I had a custom Longchamp pliage made for her with her initials. Black with a tan stripe/initials for her 60th B-Day. She loved it and wore it to death! It was getting shabby looking from all the use. Without my knowledge...she washed it in her washing machine, gentle cycle/Woolite, air dry and it came out perfect. Looked like a new bag!!! Couldn't believe it.........................
I have washed my UGG boots in the machine and they came out great...fluffed right up. So, you never know.


----------



## CinthiaZ

skyqueen said:


> Be thankful the biker look is so "in" right now. Although a true biker probably wouldn't care/give a damn! Great you and your DH have a sport/hobby you can share and do good deeds with!!!


 



Is it really 'in' right now?? loll! Wow! I didn't know that. I've been wearing it for 40 years! I thought it was surely outdated! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear cilifene!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? But our outfits are one thng we CAN control!
> 
> 
> 
> I only use the bag on infusion days, CZ... one of these days it will fall apart from going thru the hot water & bleach cycle, and then I'll get a new one!
> 
> At first I thought of carrying one of my nylon Longchamps bags to the hospital, and just sponging it down with Lysol... then I remembered the leather straps & clasp, and thought "no way!" (*skyqueen*, I can just see you twitching!)




Bleach!!! OMG!!  Can't you just use a mild detergent? It will surely last longer!


----------



## skyqueen

CinthiaZ said:


> Is it really 'in' right now?? loll! Wow! I didn't know that. I've been wearing it for 40 years! I thought it was surely outdated! lol!


Oh, yes! Go over to the Balenciaga Forum and check out the Bal jackets! Not exactly the same but you know the influence.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> At the Infusion Center today; as our *Izzy* would say, "off to the wars." I always get all gussied up, because I have a point to make, but (as you can see) I do *not* carry one of my good bags to the hospital... they have germs there the size of sea lions!
> 
> What you see here is a _Ralph Lauren cotton tote_ that's fully washable; it goes straight into the machine as soon as I get home.


I haven't checked in in ages, but just wanted to say you look adorable Elaine.  Love the pink and the washable tote!

I've ventured into the world of AGL, I'll load a pick later:  they are bright blue - so me!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Remember my GF who has been in a leg cast going on 4 years, now? I had a custom Longchamp pliage made for her with her initials. Black with a tan stripe/initials for her 60th B-Day. She loved it and wore it to death! It was getting shabby looking from all the use. Without my knowledge...she washed it in her washing machine, gentle cycle/Woolite, air dry and it came out perfect. Looked like a new bag!!! Couldn't believe it.........................
> I have washed my UGG boots in the machine and they came out great...fluffed right up. So, you never know.


No kidding!?! Who knew? I would have thought that water would destroy leather. This is really good to know... I've worried what would happen if one of my Longchamps bags got gunky, but now I won't be so protective. Thanx, SQ!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> I haven't checked in in ages, but just wanted to say you look adorable Elaine.  Love the pink and the washable tote!
> 
> I've ventured into the world of AGL, I'll load a pick later:  they are bright blue - so me!!


How nice to see you, mk! Yes, for sure we need to see your AGL shoes, but here's my question... do they have SILVER accents?


----------



## ElainePG

CinthiaZ said:


> Bleach!!! OMG!!  Can't you just use a mild detergent? It will surely last longer!



Yes, it would, but mild detergent wouldn't get out the hospital germs. I'm immunosuppressed, so I have to be super-careful. 

Plus, just the *thought* of the bugs roaming around in hospitals (shudder)...


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> How nice to see you, mk! Yes, for sure we need to see your AGL shoes, but here's my question... do they have SILVER accents?


You bet they do!!


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> How nice to see you, mk! Yes, for sure we need to see your AGL shoes, but here's my question... do they have SILVER accents?



See how bright!!


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> See how bright!!



I looked at these today and thought they were awesome. Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Remember my GF who has been in a leg cast going on 4 years, now? I had a custom Longchamp pliage made for her with her initials. Black with a tan stripe/initials for her 60th B-Day. She loved it and wore it to death! It was getting shabby looking from all the use. Without my knowledge...she washed it in her washing machine, gentle cycle/Woolite, air dry and it came out perfect. Looked like a new bag!!! Couldn't believe it.........................
> I have washed my UGG boots in the machine and they came out great...fluffed right up. So, you never know.



Your Ugg boots? Did the inside fluff again?  Think I will try it. What's to lose but another pair of boots.


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> What a great bag! If it isn't too much of a problem, could you do a close up picture of the metal hardware on the top of the bag? Based on what I can see  it appears to have a stylish impact on the bag. I carried D&B for years and only stopped because of weight. I thought I knew the bags well but I don't remember having seen some  of your styles. Congrats on a great collection!


Here are the close-up photos of the hardware.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> Here are the close-up photos of the hardware.



Your bag is wonderful and the hardware is excellent and sets the bag apart. I really do like this bag and as I believe I said I don't think I have seen it. Congrats! You have a jewel. Do you know what years D&B made this or is it a one of a kind? Thank you so much for taking the pictures and posting them.


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> Your bag is wonderful and the hardware is excellent and sets the bag apart. I really do like this bag and as I believe I said I don't think I have seen it. Congrats! You have a jewel. Do you know what years D&B made this or is it a one of a kind? Thank you so much for taking the pictures and posting them.


It is a doctor's satchel. You can find them on Ebay I think.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> See how bright!!


Wowza, *mk*! Girlfriend, they are fantabulous!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> See how bright!!




Glad you're back, MK [emoji6]
Love the shoes...especially the toe!
What bag are you going to wear with them?


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Here are the close-up photos of the hardware.




[emoji76]


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Glad you're back, MK [emoji6]
> Love the shoes...especially the toe!
> What bag are you going to wear with them?



OMG, I didn't think of that! My light blue RM tote? My silver MK?  My fuchsia LV? My dark red Chanel?  I must give this some thought!  Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> OMG, I didn't think of that! My light blue RM tote? My silver MK?  My fuchsia LV? My dark red Chanel?  I must give this some thought!  Thanks!


Isn't it nice to have so many options, *mk*? Once you decide and pull together an OOTD outfit, we must... we simply MUST... see a model pic! I'm talking desperate, here... I simply adore your style, and I've missed seeing it!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Glad you're back, MK [emoji6]
> Love the shoes...especially the toe!
> What bag are you going to wear with them?



+1 



mkpurselover said:


> OMG, I didn't think of that! My light blue RM tote? My silver MK?  My fuchsia L... My dark red Chanel?  I must give this some thought!  Thanks!



Is your red Chanel a classic flap bag? ...pics please.....


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Is your red Chanel a classic flap bag? ...pics please.....



No, its a camera bag style.  I think i posted last fall, but here she is: I love this bag


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> No, its a camera bag style.  I think i posted last fall, but here she is: I love this bag



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> OMG, I didn't think of that! My light blue RM tote? My silver MK?  My fuchsia LV? My dark red Chanel?  I must give this some thought!  Thanks!



When you make a decision please post a photo for us to see... Tough choices there.


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> No, its a camera bag style.  I think i posted last fall, but here she is: I love this bag



Oh yeah, I remember now - it's beautiful.... .


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> No, its a camera bag style.  I think i posted last fall, but here she is: I love this bag


Didn't you buy a pale pink H Plume?
But you can never go wrong with Chanel..........................


----------



## ladysarah

skyqueen said:


> Didn't you buy a pale pink H Plume?
> But you can never go wrong with Chanel..........................



omg - yes the divine pale pink plume! it will look amazing...


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Didn't you buy a pale pink H Plume?
> But you can never go wrong with Chanel..........................





ladysarah said:


> omg - yes the divine pale pink plume! it will look amazing...



Ah, you are both correct, I did not think about pale pink:  it will go so well.  Pics next Tues when I get home. ( at work now until Monday)


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Ah, you are both correct, I did not think about pale pink:  it will go so well.  Pics next Tues when I get home. ( at work now until Monday)




You have a lot of gorgeous bags to choice from...lucky girl! [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch today. Then bought more flowers.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. Then bought more flowers.


 

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Izzy48

Mulberry's long slim envelope wallets are on my favorite list. The wonderful young woman I work with told me you will want a bag in hibiscus. I haven't bought one but did get the wallet in the hibiscus and it is bright and cheerful. Plus a super great Coach wallet I am carrying at present. Absolutely love it. 










If you noticed the Field Notes, it was a lovely gift from Mulberry beautifully wrapped along with a cloth Mulberry tote. It is so English and so well done inside with flower definitions and lovely illustrations along with decorative paper plus note paper. The opening quote is "TO PLANT A GARDEN IS TO BELIEVE IN TOMORROW." It was such a nice gift from a lovely SA and a company who cares about their clients.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Mulberry's long slim envelope wallets are on my favorite list. The wonderful young woman I work with told me you will want a bag in hibiscus. I haven't bought one but did get the wallet in the hibiscus and it is bright and cheerful. Plus a super great Coach wallet I am carrying at present. Absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 2965678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965680
> 
> 
> If you noticed the Field Notes, it was a lovely gift from Mulberry beautifully wrapped along with a cloth Mulberry tote. It is so English and so well done inside with flower definitions and lovely illustrations along with decorative paper plus note paper. The opening quote is "TO PLANT A GARDEN IS TO BELIEVE IN TOMORROW." It was such a nice gift from a lovely SA and a company who cares about their clients.


 
Two beautiful wallets!  The Mulberry is so refined.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Mulberry's long slim envelope wallets are on my favorite list. The wonderful young woman I work with told me you will want a bag in hibiscus. I haven't bought one but did get the wallet in the hibiscus and it is bright and cheerful. Plus a super great Coach wallet I am carrying at present. Absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 2965678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965680
> 
> 
> If you noticed the Field Notes, it was a lovely gift from Mulberry beautifully wrapped along with a cloth Mulberry tote. It is so English and so well done inside with flower definitions and lovely illustrations along with decorative paper plus note paper. The opening quote is "TO PLANT A GARDEN IS TO BELIEVE IN TOMORROW." It was such a nice gift from a lovely SA and a company who cares about their clients.


Both are wonderful wallets but the color of the Mulberry is TF!
What a nice gift!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. Then bought more flowers.


Trudy...I have to be honest, do you have an outfit to match all your bags? Everything is so perfectly color coordinated, it's truly mesmerizing!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Perfect explanation, Bis...I loved that necklace on Renee Russo!
> I have a couple of tin cup necklaces and just love them, they seem to go with so many things!
> 
> 
> OK...I have a small black saffiano Prada wallet just like the one Elaine posted several pages back. I haven't used in in years and placed it in it's little box and put it...I DON"T KNOW WHERE, can't find it??? I've looked high/low and now wonder if I gave it to someone. It was in perfect condition, too!
> Anyway...I needed a mini wallet to use with my mini PL bright fuchsia Pashli. I found the cutest, zip saffiano TB wallet and the HW goes great with the Pashli...the color is a steel grey and the size is perfect.


Such a cute wallet. It does go perfectly with the bag. I too hate it when I put something away and can't find it again. 


Izzy48 said:


> Meg, do you mean you have three different colors of the bag you are modeling? Did you mean they are Nina Ricci bags or did I just read it wrong? Some of these multiple quotes get me confused.::::
> 
> The little green guy is exactly how I feel today!



I have 3 Valentino Rockstud bags. They are all different styles though and colors.


----------



## megt10

CinthiaZ said:


> Grey looks so good with pink! I have always liked them together! Thanks for the idea, because I just bought this fuchsia Michael Kors and a grey wallet would be perfect with it! Your fuchsia bag is gorgeous! What kind is that??


Such a gorgeous color. Congrats on the new bag. 


ElainePG said:


> Can't believe I forgot to comment on your post, *meg*: you look _glorious_ in that outfit! That cobalt-and-white dress looks terrific on you, and the bag and shoes... mmmmmmwah! Superb!
> 
> Which bags do you have 3 of?



I am not sure of the names of the bags. I will try and post a picture tomorrow. Now that I think of it I believe I have 4 of them. Red, black, grey and the white. I haven't forgotten about the close up of the Dior earrings either. This week has just been crazy busy.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Cynthia, You are right, this forum moves faster than a race car!  And I'm a newbie, so just learning it all!
> 
> Well, ladies, I put the parrot blue rockstud on hold on Myhabit, then opened the " Gucci Hip Bamboo Leather Shoulder Bag" which NM kindly sent me so quickly.  It was that spur of the moment click of the mouse, a great deal, last one, but as I have already said, I would not normally choose a red bag, especially for summer. This bag is ..........................not too huge............the softest in the world leather(deer-- I asked my husband, who is a hunter, the ranking of leathers, and of course he has no idea, so that is for a later google search)...............and the sweetest deep red.  I took some pics with my tennis clothes on, and the bag looked so good!  So I have to deeply consider this bag, but do find myself falling in love.  I WILL learn how to post pictures tonight, when I have more time to let you all see.
> The best thing of all is the hubster(love your terminology, Elaine, so I am borrowing that term to gently add to my vocabulary) seems to love it, oh I mean like(men don't love bags, normally)!!!


I am looking forward to seeing the pictures.


Trudysmom said:


> We were going to go out to lunch today but I was tired.  I did ride along in the car when hubby went to get lunch for us and we brought it home.
> 
> Oh, I rode my bike a bit first, ha. In my maxi.  It is a gorgeous day.



This made me smile. I love your dress and the bag. You seriously are the most stylish cyclist.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> At the Infusion Center today; as our *Izzy* would say, "off to the wars." I always get all gussied up, because I have a point to make, but (as you can see) I do *not* carry one of my good bags to the hospital... they have germs there the size of sea lions!
> 
> What you see here is a _Ralph Lauren cotton tote_ that's fully washable; it goes straight into the machine as soon as I get home.


You look fantastic Elaine. Pink is a great color on you.


songofthesea said:


> Another 50something here! Just wanted to join the club!


Welcome.


songofthesea said:


> Elaine, and cilifene, thanks for the welcome!  I live northwest of boston about 20 minutes from all the colleges/universities on the Charles....(love that dirty water....oh, boston you're my home!)...
> 
> 
> have been collecting bags ever since I got my first one from my aunt at age 7! jewelry and chocolate play a close second, and if a piece of jewelry was ever gifted to me in a purse, well, that would simply be nirvana....!
> 
> 
> looking forward to getting to know everyone here and thanks again for the warm welcome!!!!


Lol, I would love getting jewelry and shoes in a new bag  you've come to the right place.


CinthiaZ said:


> Is it really 'in' right now?? loll! Wow! I didn't know that. I've been wearing it for 40 years! I thought it was surely outdated! lol!


Yes it is in.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Oh, yes! Go over to the Balenciaga Forum and check out the Bal jackets! Not exactly the same but you know the influence.



Yep, I have a rainbow of colors. I wore one this evening to an event.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Isn't it nice to have so many options, *mk*? Once you decide and pull together an OOTD outfit, we must... we simply MUST... see a model pic! I'm talking desperate, here... I simply adore your style, and I've missed seeing it!


+1


mkpurselover said:


> No, its a camera bag style.  I think i posted last fall, but here she is: I love this bag


I love the bag.


Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. Then bought more flowers.


So pretty.


Izzy48 said:


> Mulberry's long slim envelope wallets are on my favorite list. The wonderful young woman I work with told me you will want a bag in hibiscus. I haven't bought one but did get the wallet in the hibiscus and it is bright and cheerful. Plus a super great Coach wallet I am carrying at present. Absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 2965678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965680
> 
> 
> If you noticed the Field Notes, it was a lovely gift from Mulberry beautifully wrapped along with a cloth Mulberry tote. It is so English and so well done inside with flower definitions and lovely illustrations along with decorative paper plus note paper. The opening quote is "TO PLANT A GARDEN IS TO BELIEVE IN TOMORROW." It was such a nice gift from a lovely SA and a company who cares about their clients.


Wonderful wallets.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Yep, I have a rainbow of colors. I wore one this evening to an event.


Love the new Chanel!


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Yep, I have a rainbow of colors. I wore one this evening to an event.


Great photo!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> It is a doctor's satchel. You can find them on Ebay I think.



Thanks


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Love the new Chanel!





Trudysmom said:


> Great photo!



Thanks ladies. I love the new Chanel too.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. Then bought more flowers.


You look terrific, Trudys! Do you have a bag to match every top? Or a tp to match every bag???

I love the way you look so pulled-together in every photo. You go, girl!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Mulberry's long slim envelope wallets are on my favorite list. The wonderful young woman I work with told me you will want a bag in hibiscus. I haven't bought one but did get the wallet in the hibiscus and it is bright and cheerful. Plus a super great Coach wallet I am carrying at present. Absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 2965678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965680
> 
> 
> If you noticed the Field Notes, it was a lovely gift from Mulberry beautifully wrapped along with a cloth Mulberry tote. It is so English and so well done inside with flower definitions and lovely illustrations along with decorative paper plus note paper. The opening quote is "TO PLANT A GARDEN IS TO BELIEVE IN TOMORROW." It was such a nice gift from a lovely SA and a company who cares about their clients.


They're both great wallets, *Izzy*. 

If you have time, is it possible for you to take a photo of the inside of the Mulberry? If not: does it hold a lot of credit cards? I need a wallet that holds 8 cards, plus an extra side pocket for my medical cards (3 of them, plus my meds list) plus a place for bills. Would this one do it? 

I need another wallet like I need a third eyebrow,:giggles: but I'm a sucker for pretty wallets, and this Hibiscus is dreamy!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yep, I have a rainbow of colors. I wore one this evening to an event.



Your new Chanel bag is _stunning_ with this outfit, *meg*. Is that an H shawl? The color matches the bag perfectly! And your Bal jacket pulls the entire outfit together.

Plus, your nude pumps make your legs look a mile long!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Your new Chanel bag is _stunning_ with this outfit, *meg*. Is that an H shawl? The color matches the bag perfectly! And your Bal jacket pulls the entire outfit together.
> 
> Plus, your nude pumps make your legs look a mile long!



Thanks Elaine. It is the Hermes Cashmere Shawl Concours dEtrier. It goes with so many things in my wardrobe. I just love the colors in this one.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks Elaine. It is the Hermes Cashmere Shawl Concours dEtrier. It goes with so many things in my wardrobe. I just love the colors in this one.



It's a terrific shawl, *meg*. I can see why it would go so well with many of your outfits & bags.

In the outfit you wore yesterday, the diagonal details of the shawl worked beautifully with the wide horizontal stripes in your skirt and the "watercolor" pattern in your bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, Trudys! Do you have a bag to match every top? Or a tp to match every bag???
> 
> I love the way you look so pulled-together in every photo. You go, girl!


I have fun with my bags and clothes for sure.


----------



## Izzy48

Elaine, attached are some attempted pictures. The Mulberry has 8 card sections which are deeper than American wallet's card holders. Cards don't fallout but it allows for more than 8 cards. The wallet also has three sections and plenty of room for your needs as you described them. It's slim and sleek looking. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







This wallet is calf leather rather than the goat leather.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, attached are some attempted pictures. The Mulberry has 8 card sections which are deeper than American wallet's card holders. Cards don't fallout but it allows for more than 8 cards. The wallet also has three sections and plenty of room for your needs as you described them. It's slim and sleek looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966752
> View attachment 2966753
> View attachment 2966754
> View attachment 2966756
> 
> 
> This wallet is calf leather rather than the goat leather.


Gorgeous, Izzy!


----------



## skyqueen

The weather was gorgeous, today! I feel like a new person!!!
Sat out and got a little vitamin D...makes a world of difference. 
Going out to a new Mexican restaurant with Phillip Lim!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> The weather was gorgeous, today! I feel like a new person!!!
> Sat out and got a little vitamin D...makes a world of difference.
> Going out to a new Mexican restaurant with Phillip Lim!


What a pretty color.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> The weather was gorgeous, today! I feel like a new person!!!
> Sat out and got a little vitamin D...makes a world of difference.
> Going out to a new Mexican restaurant with Phillip Lim!




Wow! Do you look great or what? You look  totally glamorous. Wish I was there! The PL bag has turned out beautifully and I do like your shoe selection as well. Kudos on a great outfit.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, attached are some attempted pictures. The Mulberry has 8 card sections which are deeper than American wallet's card holders. Cards don't fallout but it allows for more than 8 cards. The wallet also has three sections and plenty of room for your needs as you described them. It's slim and sleek looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966752
> View attachment 2966753
> View attachment 2966754
> View attachment 2966756
> 
> 
> This wallet is calf leather rather than the goat leather.


It's a beautiful wallet, Izzy... thank you for taking the time to photograph the "innards" for me. It looks as though it would be a perfect wallet for me... nice and slim, for bags that can't accommodate my "pudgier" wallets. I di wish it was goatskin, but the color makes up for it! (I also with is was in Mulberry Pink, but that's... as the Brits say... a nonstarter, LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The weather was gorgeous, today! I feel like a new person!!!
> Sat out and got a little vitamin D...makes a world of difference.
> Going out to a new Mexican restaurant with Phillip Lim!


You and P.L. look as though you're going to have a blast at dinner, *skyqueen*! Terrific outfit.

Yes, there's a lot to be said for a bit of Vitamin D!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Yep, I have a rainbow of colors. I wore one this evening to an event.



Love the colors and you look AAA+


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Yep, I have a rainbow of colors. I wore one this evening to an event.



I love your jackets!  They're so versatile!  Dress them up or down; looks great with a dress or jeans!  And your purse is to die for!!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> What a pretty color.







Izzy48 said:


> Wow! Do you look great or what? You look  totally glamorous. Wish I was there! The PL bag has turned out beautifully and I do like your shoe selection as well. Kudos on a great outfit.







ElainePG said:


> You and P.L. look as though you're going to have a blast at dinner, *skyqueen*! Terrific outfit.
> 
> Yes, there's a lot to be said for a bit of Vitamin D!




[emoji8]


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It's a terrific shawl, *meg*. I can see why it would go so well with many of your outfits & bags.
> 
> In the outfit you wore yesterday, the diagonal details of the shawl worked beautifully with the wide horizontal stripes in your skirt and the "watercolor" pattern in your bag.


Thanks Elaine. I thought that it all pulled together nicely. Funny thing is I have never been overly fond of that dress but now I think I will wear it a lot more often.


Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, attached are some attempted pictures. The Mulberry has 8 card sections which are deeper than American wallet's card holders. Cards don't fallout but it allows for more than 8 cards. The wallet also has three sections and plenty of room for your needs as you described them. It's slim and sleek looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966752
> View attachment 2966753
> View attachment 2966754
> View attachment 2966756
> 
> 
> This wallet is calf leather rather than the goat leather.


The wallet is so pretty Izzy. I just love that color so much.


skyqueen said:


> The weather was gorgeous, today! I feel like a new person!!!
> Sat out and got a little vitamin D...makes a world of difference.
> Going out to a new Mexican restaurant with Phillip Lim!


You look stunning. I love the bright happy color of your bag against your outfit.


Izzy48 said:


> Love the colors and you look AAA+


Thank you Izzy.


cdtracing said:


> I love your jackets!  They're so versatile!  Dress them up or down; looks great with a dress or jeans!  And your purse is to die for!!



Thank you so much. I have a large collection of moto jackets and wear them with just about everything.


----------



## ElainePG

Off to an afternoon performance of the Monterey Symphony... a good excuse to get dressed up. 

I'm wearing my new-to-me Hermès _Giverny_ scarf (a tribute to Monet's famous gardens where he painted those incredible waterlilies) and my YSL Small Muse, which is much more wearable now that I have added a strap to it. Thanks to *cinthiaZ* for pointing me to the seller of these chains. 
I ordinarily don't care for a metal chain, but this one has bronze leather woven through it (a near-perfect match to the bag!) so it is comfy on my shoulder.

The sweater & skirt are by Nic + Zoe. I'm wearing AGL shoes, but you can't see them. The necklace is a crocheted gold Celtic Knot made by an Israeli artist... I found it on Bottica.com. They have such unusual jewelry there, all one-of-a-kind pieces from all over the world. 

The only piece that doesn't really "work" in this outfit is the big black FitBit on my left wrist, but I'm super-committed to getting in my 7,000 steps a day, so my dressy watch is tucked away in my jewelry box and it's all about the FitBit!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Off to an afternoon performance of the Monterey Symphony... a good excuse to get dressed up.
> 
> I'm wearing my new-to-me Hermès _Giverny_ scarf (a tribute to Monet's famous gardens where he painted those incredible waterlilies) and my YSL Small Muse, which is much more wearable now that I have added a strap to it. Thanks to *cinthiaZ* for pointing me to the seller of these chains.
> I ordinarily don't care for a metal chain, but this one has bronze leather woven through it (a near-perfect match to the bag!) so it is comfy on my shoulder.
> 
> The sweater & skirt are by Nic + Zoe. I'm wearing AGL shoes, but you can't see them. The necklace is a crocheted gold Celtic Knot made by an Israeli artist... I found it on Bottica.com. They have such unusual jewelry there, all one-of-a-kind pieces from all over the world.
> 
> The only piece that doesn't really "work" in this outfit is the big black FitBit on my left wrist, but I'm super-committed to getting in my 7,000 steps a day, so my dressy watch is tucked away in my jewelry box and it's all about the FitBit!


How pretty, everything looks so great!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty, everything looks so great!


Thank you, *Trudys*!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Off to an afternoon performance of the Monterey Symphony... a good excuse to get dressed up.
> 
> I'm wearing my new-to-me Hermès _Giverny_ scarf (a tribute to Monet's famous gardens where he painted those incredible waterlilies) and my YSL Small Muse, which is much more wearable now that I have added a strap to it. Thanks to *cinthiaZ* for pointing me to the seller of these chains.
> I ordinarily don't care for a metal chain, but this one has bronze leather woven through it (a near-perfect match to the bag!) so it is comfy on my shoulder.
> 
> The sweater & skirt are by Nic + Zoe. I'm wearing AGL shoes, but you can't see them. The necklace is a crocheted gold Celtic Knot made by an Israeli artist... I found it on Bottica.com. They have such unusual jewelry there, all one-of-a-kind pieces from all over the world.
> 
> The only piece that doesn't really "work" in this outfit is the big black FitBit on my left wrist, but I'm super-committed to getting in my 7,000 steps a day, so my dressy watch is tucked away in my jewelry box and it's all about the FitBit!



You look lovely and the tie on your scarf is awesome. Wish I could do that! The necklace is beautiful!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. Then bought more flowers.



Beautiful .....



Izzy48 said:


> Mulberry's long slim envelope wallets are on my favorite list. The wonderful young woman I work with told me you will want a bag in hibiscus. I haven't bought one but did get the wallet in the hibiscus and it is bright and cheerful. Plus a super great Coach wallet I am carrying at present. Absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 2965678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965680
> 
> 
> If you noticed the Field Notes, it was a lovely gift from Mulberry beautifully wrapped along with a cloth Mulberry tote. It is so English and so well done inside with flower definitions and lovely illustrations along with decorative paper plus note paper. The opening quote is "TO PLANT A GARDEN IS TO BELIEVE IN TOMORROW." It was such a nice gift from a lovely SA and a company who cares about their clients.



Love the red color ...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yep, I have a rainbow of colors. I wore one this evening to an event.



Looking fab megt...



skyqueen said:


> The weather was gorgeous, today! I feel like a new person!!!
> Sat out and got a little vitamin D...makes a world of difference.
> Going out to a new Mexican restaurant with Phillip Lim!



LOVE the outfit - you look fantastic SQ... Yeah, the sun does makes us feel better and happier


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Off to an afternoon performance of the Monterey Symphony... a good excuse to get dressed up.
> 
> I'm wearing my new-to-me Hermès _Giverny_ scarf (a tribute to Monet's famous gardens where he painted those incredible waterlilies) and my YSL Small Muse, which is much more wearable now that I have added a strap to it. Thanks to *cinthiaZ* for pointing me to the seller of these chains.
> I ordinarily don't care for a metal chain, but this one has bronze leather woven through it (a near-perfect match to the bag!) so it is comfy on my shoulder.
> 
> The sweater & skirt are by Nic + Zoe. I'm wearing AGL shoes, but you can't see them. The necklace is a crocheted gold Celtic Knot made by an Israeli artist... I found it on Bottica.com. They have such unusual jewelry there, all one-of-a-kind pieces from all over the world.
> 
> The only piece that doesn't really "work" in this outfit is the big black FitBit on my left wrist, but I'm super-committed to getting in my 7,000 steps a day, so my dressy watch is tucked away in my jewelry box and it's all about the FitBit!



Very pretty Elaine. Hope you had a lovely time.....


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Off to an afternoon performance of the Monterey Symphony... a good excuse to get dressed up.
> 
> I'm wearing my new-to-me Hermès _Giverny_ scarf (a tribute to Monet's famous gardens where he painted those incredible waterlilies) and my YSL Small Muse, which is much more wearable now that I have added a strap to it. Thanks to *cinthiaZ* for pointing me to the seller of these chains.
> I ordinarily don't care for a metal chain, but this one has bronze leather woven through it (a near-perfect match to the bag!) so it is comfy on my shoulder.
> 
> The sweater & skirt are by Nic + Zoe. I'm wearing AGL shoes, but you can't see them. The necklace is a crocheted gold Celtic Knot made by an Israeli artist... I found it on Bottica.com. They have such unusual jewelry there, all one-of-a-kind pieces from all over the world.
> 
> The only piece that doesn't really "work" in this outfit is the big black FitBit on my left wrist, but I'm super-committed to getting in my 7,000 steps a day, so my dressy watch is tucked away in my jewelry box and it's all about the FitBit!


Hope you had a nice time, Elaine...looking good!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Off to an afternoon performance of the Monterey Symphony... a good excuse to get dressed up.
> 
> I'm wearing my new-to-me Hermès _Giverny_ scarf (a tribute to Monet's famous gardens where he painted those incredible waterlilies) and my YSL Small Muse, which is much more wearable now that I have added a strap to it. Thanks to *cinthiaZ* for pointing me to the seller of these chains.
> I ordinarily don't care for a metal chain, but this one has bronze leather woven through it (a near-perfect match to the bag!) so it is comfy on my shoulder.
> 
> The sweater & skirt are by Nic + Zoe. I'm wearing AGL shoes, but you can't see them. The necklace is a crocheted gold Celtic Knot made by an Israeli artist... I found it on Bottica.com. They have such unusual jewelry there, all one-of-a-kind pieces from all over the world.
> 
> The only piece that doesn't really "work" in this outfit is the big black FitBit on my left wrist, but I'm super-committed to getting in my 7,000 steps a day, so my dressy watch is tucked away in my jewelry box and it's all about the FitBit!


You look fantastic Elaine. I love the whole outfit. The necklace is beautiful and works so well with the scarf.


Cilifene said:


> Looking fab megt...
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the outfit - you look fantastic SQ... Yeah, the sun does makes us feel better and happier



Thank you Cilifene.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> You look lovely and the tie on your scarf is awesome. Wish I could do that! The necklace is beautiful!


Thank you, Izzy! The tie is your basic "Girl Scout" tie that I learned when I was 9 years old: "right over left, then over... left over right, then over... and KNOT!" It's funny, because it's the easiest knot there is, but you never see it on the scarf blogs! Maybe nobody was a Girl Scout? (I bet *skyqueen* was, LOL!)


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Very pretty Elaine. Hope you had a lovely time.....





skyqueen said:


> Hope you had a nice time, Elaine...looking good!





megt10 said:


> You look fantastic Elaine. I love the whole outfit. The necklace is beautiful and works so well with the scarf.



Thank you *cilifene*, *skyqueen*, and *meg*! We did have a lovely time.


----------



## Trudysmom

It is a beautiful day! Hubby and I went to a park and it was so nice.


----------



## 19flowers

Trudysmom said:


> It is a beautiful day! Hubby and I went to a park and it was so nice.




Trudys,   I love seeing your pics --- your bags and clothing are so perfect together!


----------



## Trudysmom

19flowers said:


> Trudys,   I love seeing your pics --- your bags and clothing are so perfect together!


Thank you.


----------



## jmcadon

megt10 said:


> Yep, I have a rainbow of colors. I wore one this evening to an event.


Oh, you got the Chanel bag!  Do you love it???


----------



## jmcadon

skyqueen said:


> The weather was gorgeous, today! I feel like a new person!!!
> Sat out and got a little vitamin D...makes a world of difference.
> Going out to a new Mexican restaurant with Phillip Lim!


You look lovely and Mr. Lim is also striking


----------



## Brwneyed1

Hi Ladies  an other 50 something just wanted to stop by and say hello .


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> It is a beautiful day! Hubby and I went to a park and it was so nice.


Another pink gal!



jmcadon said:


> You look lovely and Mr. Lim is also striking


Thanks, doll!



Brwneyed1 said:


> Hi Ladies  an other 50 something just wanted to stop by and say hello .


Welcome Brwneyed...tell us a bit about yourself!


----------



## Brwneyed1

I'm a respiratory Therapist for over 25 yrs. Married, not kids or fur babies. I love purses & have put myself on another purse ban after my 3rd in 3 yrs & bought them on e-bay to save $$ so I don't think that's to bad .  I also love make up. What do you ladies usually chat about?


----------



## Izzy48

Brwneyed1 said:


> I'm a respiratory Therapist for over 25 yrs. Married, not kids or fur babies. I love purses & have put myself on another purse ban after my 3rd in 3 yrs & bought them on e-bay to save $$ so I don't think that's to bad .  I also love make up. What do you ladies usually chat about?



Welcome, Brwneyed1, you do wonderful work and help many people! Happy to have you.


----------



## skyqueen

Brwneyed1 said:


> I'm a respiratory Therapist for over 25 yrs. Married, not kids or fur babies. I love purses & have put myself on another purse ban after my 3rd in 3 yrs & bought them on e-bay to save $$ so I don't think that's to bad .  I also love make up. What do you ladies usually chat about?


Well...we chat about everything!
Go back a few pages and read this thread...you'll get the hang of what's going on!
Feel free to post pics of bags, shoes or outfits.
What a great job you have.........................


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> It is a beautiful day! Hubby and I went to a park and it was so nice.


I love seeing your pictures. The top, bag, ring and dragonfly bag charm go so nicely together.


jmcadon said:


> Oh, you got the Chanel bag!  Do you love it???


Yes, I do love it. I wish there was a tad more room. It is a unique bag though and I love just looking at it.


Brwneyed1 said:


> Hi Ladies  an other 50 something just wanted to stop by and say hello .


Welcome.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> It is a beautiful day! Hubby and I went to a park and it was so nice.


You look delicious, *Trudys*... there is simply no other word for it!


----------



## ElainePG

Brwneyed1 said:


> I'm a respiratory Therapist for over 25 yrs. Married, not kids or fur babies. I love purses & have put myself on another purse ban after my 3rd in 3 yrs & bought them on e-bay to save $$ so I don't think that's to bad .  I also love make up. What do you ladies usually chat about?



Hi, *Brwneyed*! You've definitely come to the right place!

I agree with *skyqueen*... go back and read a few pages of the thread to see what we chat about. Bags, of course, and we like to post pix of either our bags or _ourselves carrying our bags_ (see especially *Trudysmom*, *meg*, and *skyqueen* for good examples!). I'd say we all understand about "purse bans," and some of us (me, for example!) have found some eBay treasures over the years.

But we also talk about other things... basically, life in general, especially life over age 50!


----------



## ElainePG

I'm being a good daughter today and taking Mom to the mall. She & a group of ladies from the retirement community where she lives were all signed up to go to the Stanford Shopping Center this Saturday, and she was super-excited to get some new clothes, and then the trip got cancelled. She was soon disappointed, so (even though our mall doesn't have nearly the goodies of the SCC) I offered to take here there and then to lunch.

If I have time I'll post a pre-shopping photo of my outfit... carrying a bag I haven't worn in ages! (Hint: it's quilted, but it's *not* Chanel!)


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I'm being a good daughter today and taking Mom to the mall. She & a group of ladies from the retirement community where she lives were all signed up to go to the Stanford Shopping Center this Saturday, and she was super-excited to get some new clothes, and then the trip got cancelled. She was soon disappointed, so (even though our mall doesn't have nearly the goodies of the SCC) I offered to take here there and then to lunch.
> 
> If I have time I'll post a pre-shopping photo of my outfit... carrying a bag I haven't worn in ages! (Hint: it's quilted, but it's *not* Chanel!)


How great you will have a day shopping and having lunch. I hope you have a great time together.


----------



## Trudysmom

Brwneyed1 said:


> I'm a respiratory Therapist for over 25 yrs. Married, not kids or fur babies. I love purses & have put myself on another purse ban after my 3rd in 3 yrs & bought them on e-bay to save $$ so I don't think that's to bad .  I also love make up. What do you ladies usually chat about?


Welcome!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> It is a beautiful day! Hubby and I went to a park and it was so nice.



Another beautiful pic Trudy.....



Brwneyed1 said:


> I'm a respiratory Therapist for over 25 yrs. Married, not kids or fur babies. I love purses & have put myself on another purse ban after my 3rd in 3 yrs & bought them on e-bay to save $$ so I don't think that's to bad .  I also love make up. What do you ladies usually chat about?



Welcome


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm being a good daughter today and taking Mom to the mall. She & a group of ladies from the retirement community where she lives were all signed up to go to the Stanford Shopping Center this Saturday, and she was super-excited to get some new clothes, and then the trip got cancelled. She was soon disappointed, so (even though our mall doesn't have nearly the goodies of the SCC) I offered to take here there and then to lunch.
> 
> If I have time I'll post a pre-shopping photo of my outfit... carrying a bag I haven't worn in ages! (*Hint: it's quilted, but it's not Chanel!*)



Marc Jacobs?


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Off to an afternoon performance of the Monterey Symphony... a good excuse to get dressed up.
> 
> I'm wearing my new-to-me Hermès _Giverny_ scarf (a tribute to Monet's famous gardens where he painted those incredible waterlilies) and my YSL Small Muse, which is much more wearable now that I have added a strap to it. Thanks to *cinthiaZ* for pointing me to the seller of these chains.
> I ordinarily don't care for a metal chain, but this one has bronze leather woven through it (a near-perfect match to the bag!) so it is comfy on my shoulder.
> 
> The sweater & skirt are by Nic + Zoe. I'm wearing AGL shoes, but you can't see them. The necklace is a crocheted gold Celtic Knot made by an Israeli artist... I found it on Bottica.com. They have such unusual jewelry there, all one-of-a-kind pieces from all over the world.
> 
> The only piece that doesn't really "work" in this outfit is the big black FitBit on my left wrist, but I'm super-committed to getting in my 7,000 steps a day, so my dressy watch is tucked away in my jewelry box and it's all about the FitBit!



Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.



Trudysmom said:


> It is a beautiful day! Hubby and I went to a park and it was so nice.


Adorable pink purse!

Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.


----------



## Trudysmom

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.
> 
> 
> Adorable pink purse!
> 
> Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.


Great photo!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm being a good daughter today and taking Mom to the mall. She & a group of ladies from the retirement community where she lives were all signed up to go to the Stanford Shopping Center this Saturday, and she was super-excited to get some new clothes, and then the trip got cancelled. She was soon disappointed, so (even though our mall doesn't have nearly the goodies of the SCC) I offered to take here there and then to lunch.
> 
> If I have time I'll post a pre-shopping photo of my outfit... carrying a bag I haven't worn in ages! (Hint: it's quilted, but it's *not* Chanel!)


Marc Jacobs? I am so glad that you and your mom get to spend the day together. I am sure you are having a wonderful time.


mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.
> 
> 
> Adorable pink purse!
> 
> Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.



Fabulous MK. Love everything.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.
> 
> 
> Adorable pink purse!
> 
> Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.



Great outfit, mk, love it all. The pearls work great, love the cardi and the EF t shirts are the best. Lastly, the shoes are great, almost bought them, so I am trying not to think about them the rest of the day. Your bag, of course, is lovely.


----------



## skyqueen

elainepg said:


> (see especially *trudysmom*, *meg*, and *skyqueen* for good examples!).


And Elaine! LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.
> 
> 
> Adorable pink purse!
> 
> Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.


You look simply wonderful, *mk*. Great shoice of bag to go with the outfit. And _aren't_ AGL shoes terrific?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> And Elaine! LOL!


Thank you, dear!


----------



## ElainePG

All you clever ladies who guessed Marc Jacobs were absolutely right: it's a Navy Metallic Large Single that I don't wear nearly often enough. So today I planned my entire outfit around it, including my H _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf.

The power-shopping with Mom went great, BTW. At Chico's she bought two lightweight cotton jackets and a blouse, and then at Macy's they were having an Eileen Fisher Friends & Family pre-sale so she found a sweater & cardigan set in a gorgeous shade of raspberry. Way to go, Mom!


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> All you clever ladies who guessed Marc Jacobs were absolutely right: it's a Navy Metallic Large Single that I don't wear nearly often enough. So today I planned my entire outfit around it, including my H _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf.
> 
> The power-shopping with Mom went great, BTW. At Chico's she bought two lightweight cotton jackets and a blouse, and then at Macy's they were having an Eileen Fisher Friends & Family pre-sale so she found a sweater & cardigan set in a gorgeous shade of raspberry. Way to go, Mom!



Another great scarf, outfit and bag!  Now, how about a pic of your mom in her raspberry EF!!
Yes i am loving the shoes


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.
> 
> 
> Adorable pink purse!
> 
> Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.


Perfect! I knew the pink Plume would look great!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Trudysmom said:


> Great photo!



Thanks!



megt10 said:


> Fabulous MK. Love everything.



Thank you Meg, and your Chanel boy is TDF!!



Izzy48 said:


> Great outfit, mk, love it all. The pearls work great, love the cardi and the EF t shirts are the best. Lastly, the shoes are great, almost bought them, so I am trying not to think about them the rest of the day. Your bag, of course, is lovely.



Thanks, Izzy.  I'm afraid i will be no help in dissuading you on the AGL's, I'm liking them alot!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> All you clever ladies who guessed Marc Jacobs were absolutely right: it's a Navy Metallic Large Single that I don't wear nearly often enough. So today I planned my entire outfit around it, including my H _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf.
> 
> The power-shopping with Mom went great, BTW. At Chico's she bought two lightweight cotton jackets and a blouse, and then at Macy's they were having an Eileen Fisher Friends & Family pre-sale so she found a sweater & cardigan set in a gorgeous shade of raspberry. Way to go, Mom!


Glad Mom enjoyed herself plus good exercise and she found some treats! 
Your Macy's has EF??? I hate my Macy's even more now...we have nothing!!!
Looking great, Elaine and know you're a good daughter............................


----------



## Trudysmom

Elaine,  your outfit is so pretty. Sounds like you and your mom had a good time, so glad.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> All you clever ladies who guessed Marc Jacobs were absolutely right: it's a Navy Metallic Large Single that I don't wear nearly often enough. So today I planned my entire outfit around it, including my H _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> The power-shopping with Mom went great, BTW. At Chico's she bought two lightweight cotton jackets and a blouse, and then at Macy's they were having an Eileen Fisher Friends & Family pre-sale so she found a sweater & cardigan set in a gorgeous shade of raspberry. Way to go, Mom!




Beautiful scarf, bag and outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg, and your Chanel boy is TDF!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Izzy.  *I'm afraid i will be no help in dissuading you on the AGL's, I'm liking them alot!*



Is this your first pair of AGLs, *mk*? Beware... they are highly addictive! I can't wear anything but flats any more, but I refuse to give up wearing beautiful shoes. AGLs are just the right price point for me, and they do tend to go on sale a lot (at least, they do at Nordstrom.). They're made in Italy, they are cheaper than Ferragamos, and they are super-comfy. I can walk all day in a pair of AGLs, and I have problems with my feet, so that's really saying something!

I've been accumulating them in different colors over the past 3 years, whenever a cute pair goes on sale, and by now I have... um... 9 pairs.

I think they should be deductable on my taxes as a medical expense, but our accountant says nix.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Glad Mom enjoyed herself plus good exercise and she found some treats!
> Your Macy's has EF??? I hate my Macy's even more now...we have nothing!!!
> Looking great, Elaine and know you're a good daughter............................



Yes, our Macy's actually has a terrific EF department... regular size AND Petites. Since Macy's is the only department store on the Peninsula, I'm lucky that they have a pretty good selection of clothes and also household goods, like decent towels & bedding. I'd hate to have to travel 90 miles to San Jose just to buy pillows!

As an only child, I really do try to be there for my Mom, but i have to say it works both ways. When I was diagnosed with B.C. 10 years ago, she was a real trouper... drove me to chemotherapy every 3 weeks (The Hubster was still working, and the infusions took all day), forced me to eat (I felt like I was 3 years old again!) and just generally lifted my spirits. I know how blessed I am that she's only 2 blocks away, and that we're best friends. She even laughs at my silly jokes!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Elaine,  your outfit is so pretty. Sounds like you and your mom had a good time, so glad.


Thank you, *Trudys*. We power-shopped, and had a great time. Then we had a light lunch at a Middle Eastern restaurant that we both like, and then we each went home for naps, LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful scarf, bag and outfit!


Thank you, Izzy! I'm making it a point to carry bags that I haven't used in a while. I've even made a chart that I keep on the inside of my purse closet, and when I carry a bag I check it off. If a bag has a check mark next to it, I'm going to try not to use it again, instead choosing a different one, until all my full-sized handbags have been checked off. That way, they'll all be "in circulation." If I keep making excuses for why I'm not ever checking off a particular bag... OUT IT GOES!!!

The checklist was The Hubster's idea, and I think it's brilliant. It sounds a teeny bit obsessive as I write it, but I actually love knowing that I'm going to be on top of my handbag collection for once!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Marc Jacobs? I am so glad that you and your mom get to spend the day together. *I am sure you are having a wonderful time.*
> 
> 
> Fabulous MK. Love everything.



We had a great time, *meg*. Mom is the only person in the entire world that I'll go shopping with... usually I prefer going by myself, but she's the exception. And she feels exactly the same way about me. I think it works because we're totally honest with each other... we're not afraid to say "that color makes you look washed out" or "that shape doesn't do *your* shape any good at all"! So then when one of us pushes the other to buy something, we know it's for real.

Of course, it helps that we both have _excellent_ taste!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> All you clever ladies who guessed Marc Jacobs were absolutely right: it's a Navy Metallic Large Single that I don't wear nearly often enough. So today I planned my entire outfit around it, including my H _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf.
> 
> The power-shopping with Mom went great, BTW. At Chico's she bought two lightweight cotton jackets and a blouse, and then at Macy's they were having an Eileen Fisher Friends & Family pre-sale so she found a sweater & cardigan set in a gorgeous shade of raspberry. Way to go, Mom!



What a classic stylish bag & I love the scarf!!  It's stunning!


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.
> 
> 
> Adorable pink purse!
> 
> Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.



Looking fantastic MK!!! ...Love the shoes and bag to the outfit 



ElainePG said:


> All you clever ladies who guessed Marc Jacobs were absolutely right: it's a Navy Metallic Large Single that I don't wear nearly often enough. So today I planned my entire outfit around it, including my H _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf.
> 
> The power-shopping with Mom went great, BTW. At Chico's she bought two lightweight cotton jackets and a blouse, and then at Macy's they were having an Eileen Fisher Friends & Family pre-sale so she found a sweater & cardigan set in a gorgeous shade of raspberry. Way to go, Mom!



You look wonderful Elaine, nice scarf ....


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> What a classic stylish bag & I love the scarf!!  It's stunning!


Thank you, *cdtracing*!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Looking fantastic MK!!! ...Love the shoes and bag to the outfit
> 
> 
> *You look wonderful Elaine, nice scarf ....*



Thank you, *cilifene*! Speaking of scarves, I will think of you this weekend, as we will be walking around outdoors for a couple of hours on Friday night; it's supposed to be chilly, and I will wear my Leo to keep me warm.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Is this your first pair of AGLs, *mk*? Beware... they are highly addictive! I can't wear anything but flats any more, but I refuse to give up wearing beautiful shoes. AGLs are just the right price point for me, and they do tend to go on sale a lot (at least, they do at Nordstrom.). They're made in Italy, they are cheaper than Ferragamos, and they are super-comfy. I can walk all day in a pair of AGLs, and I have problems with my feet, so that's really saying something!
> 
> I've been accumulating them in different colors over the past 3 years, whenever a cute pair goes on sale, and by now I have... um... 9 pairs.
> 
> I think they should be deductable on my taxes as a medical expense, but our accountant says nix.


Yes, these are my first, and most likely not my last AGL's.  I really like them and i see them on evil bay, & now i know my size in them, well,  who knows!  And yes, you should get a tax deduction !!


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.
> 
> 
> Adorable pink purse!
> 
> Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.



You style setter you! That is an amazing outfit, love the colours, the shoes, perfectly accessorised with the pearls...it must be super comfortable too with the EF divine fabrics.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> All you clever ladies who guessed Marc Jacobs were absolutely right: it's a Navy Metallic Large Single that I don't wear nearly often enough. So today I planned my entire outfit around it, including my H _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf.
> 
> The power-shopping with Mom went great, BTW. At Chico's she bought two lightweight cotton jackets and a blouse, and then at Macy's they were having an Eileen Fisher Friends & Family pre-sale so she found a sweater & cardigan set in a gorgeous shade of raspberry. Way to go, Mom!


You look fantastic Elaine. I just love your entire outfit. I love how you planned your whole outfit around the bag! I do that with 1 item that I really want to wear and work everything else around it.


mkpurselover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg, and your Chanel boy is TDF!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Izzy.  I'm afraid i will be no help in dissuading you on the AGL's, I'm liking them alot!


Aww, thank you, MK. So is your Plume. 


skyqueen said:


> Glad Mom enjoyed herself plus good exercise and she found some treats!
> Your Macy's has EF???* I hate my Macy's even more now...we have nothing!!!*
> Looking great, Elaine and know you're a good daughter............................


 Mine doesn't either. Actually the mall closest to my house has hardly anything anymore. I do best just ordering online.


ElainePG said:


> Is this your first pair of AGLs, *mk*? Beware... they are highly addictive! I can't wear anything but flats any more, but I refuse to give up wearing beautiful shoes. AGLs are just the right price point for me, and they do tend to go on sale a lot (at least, they do at Nordstrom.). They're made in Italy, they are cheaper than Ferragamos, and they are super-comfy. I can walk all day in a pair of AGLs, and I have problems with my feet, so that's really saying something!
> 
> I've been accumulating them in different colors over the past 3 years, whenever a cute pair goes on sale, and by now I have... um... 9 pairs.
> 
> *I think they should be deductable on my taxes as a medical expense, but our accountant says nix.*


Hmm, I am sure that there is a way  Perhaps a doctor could prescribe flats.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Yes, our Macy's actually has a terrific EF department... regular size AND Petites. Since Macy's is the only department store on the Peninsula, I'm lucky that they have a pretty good selection of clothes and also household goods, like decent towels & bedding. I'd hate to have to travel 90 miles to San Jose just to buy pillows!
> 
> As an only child, I really do try to be there for my Mom, but i have to say it works both ways. When I was diagnosed with B.C. 10 years ago, she was a real trouper... drove me to chemotherapy every 3 weeks (The Hubster was still working, and the infusions took all day), forced me to eat (I felt like I was 3 years old again!) and just generally lifted my spirits. I know how blessed I am that she's only 2 blocks away, and that we're best friends. She even laughs at my silly jokes!


That really is wonderful that you are both able to be there for each other and that you are best friends. 


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Izzy! I'm making it a point to carry bags that I haven't used in a while. I've even made a chart that I keep on the inside of my purse closet, and when I carry a bag I check it off. If a bag has a check mark next to it, I'm going to try not to use it again, instead choosing a different one, until all my full-sized handbags have been checked off. That way, they'll all be "in circulation." If I keep making excuses for why I'm not ever checking off a particular bag... OUT IT GOES!!!
> 
> The checklist was The Hubster's idea, and I think it's brilliant. It sounds a teeny bit obsessive as I write it, but I actually love knowing that I'm going to be on top of my handbag collection for once!


That actually is a great idea. I sort of do that with my scarves and shawls. After wearing them, I put them on a hanger farthest away from the front of my cabinet. I do that with my dresses too.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> We had a great time, *meg*. Mom is the only person in the entire world that I'll go shopping with... usually I prefer going by myself, but she's the exception. And she feels exactly the same way about me. I think it works because we're totally honest with each other... we're not afraid to say "that color makes you look washed out" or "that shape doesn't do *your* shape any good at all"! So then when one of us pushes the other to buy something, we know it's for real.
> 
> Of course, it helps that we both have _excellent_ taste!



I used to love shopping with my mom too. Yesterday was 21 years since she died and it made me really happy to see you going out with your mom. It brought back great memories.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look fantastic Elaine. I just love your entire outfit. I love how you planned your whole outfit around the bag! I do that with 1 item that I really want to wear and work everything else around it.
> 
> Aww, thank you, MK. So is your Plume.
> 
> Mine doesn't either. Actually the mall closest to my house has hardly anything anymore. I do best just ordering online.
> 
> Hmm, I am sure that there is a way  *Perhaps a doctor could prescribe flats. *



 I'll talk to my podiatrist! 
But maybe not... that's the sort of thing that's just *asking* for an audit! Any CPAs on this thread?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That really is wonderful that you are both able to be there for each other and that you are best friends.
> 
> That actually is a great idea. I sort of do that with my scarves and shawls. *After wearing them, I put them on a hanger farthest away from the front of my cabinet. I do that with my dresses too.*


That's a fab idea, *meg*. I should do that with my cardigans and jackets.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I used to love shopping with my mom too. Yesterday was 21 years since she died and it made me really happy to see you going out with your mom. It brought back great memories.



How sad to lose your Mom so many years ago. It's been a little over 21 years since my Dad died, and gosh, I miss him! It's nice that Mom & I have each other.


----------



## ElainePG

Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!

My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!

The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!
> 
> My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!
> 
> The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?


Fab car, Elaine...just don't lose your keys. Expensive!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!
> 
> My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!
> 
> The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?


Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## skyqueen

The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this. 
At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this.
> At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
> In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
> Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................


What a beautiful horse enjoying her day.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's a fab idea, *meg*. I should do that with my cardigans and jackets.


I find it really helps. The only problem with doing that with my scarves and shawls is that I have them pretty much color coordinated so I have to then start all over.  


ElainePG said:


> How sad to lose your Mom so many years ago. It's been a little over 21 years since my Dad died, and gosh, I miss him! It's nice that Mom & I have each other.


I miss my mom too. It is wonderful that you have your mom. My mom had me when she was almost 43. So she didn't die really young but still too young at 75.


ElainePG said:


> Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!
> 
> My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!
> 
> The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?



Wow, congratulations Elaine! My car is in the shop since yesterday. The top wouldn't go up or down completely. It didn't go down for my SA either when he tried it. Naturally as soon as it got to the service department it started working perfectly.  I am now thinking it is time to bite the bullet and get a new one. I will show this picture to my SA and let them know I will be expecting flowers as well. What a nice touch that was.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this.
> At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
> In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
> Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................



She is beautiful! What great pictures.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Thanks for the welcome. I love looking at the pictures you all have posted & how you ladies sport scarves . I'm a little to embarrassed to wear any because @ 4'7 and on the bigger side I feel I look awkward wearing one .


----------



## Brwneyed1

skyqueen said:


> The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this.
> At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
> In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
> Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................


Skyqueen Lucy O'shea is absolutely beautiful. Do you get to ride her often? I use to take riding lessons  a LONG time ago & even jumped I miss it.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Fab car, Elaine...just don't lose your keys. Expensive!


I know... $250! And I don't even have that "keyless" thingy (don't remember what it's called), which would have cost me more $$$ on the front end. I can only *imagine* what that would cost to replace!

One feature on this expensive remote that I am _super_-excited about is that there's another button that lifts up the trunk! And then a button on the top of the trunk which you push, and the trunk lowers down again! Wonderful for aging shoulders & bursitis! (It's amazing the things they've invented since 1999, right?)


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this.
> At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
> In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
> Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................


Oh, skyqueen, Miss Lucy is *gorgeous*! I'm currently listening to Van Morrison, and Miss Lucy looks as though she could be a mystical horse in the Irish countryside!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice. Enjoy!


Thank you, *Trudys*!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Wow, congratulations Elaine! My car is in the shop since yesterday. The top wouldn't go up or down completely. It didn't go down for my SA either when he tried it. *Naturally as soon as it got to the service department it started working perfectly.*  I am now thinking it is time to bite the bullet and get a new one. I will show this picture to my SA and let them know I will be expecting flowers as well. What a nice touch that was.



Isn't that always the way??? Not that I know anything about cars, but if it's the electrical system that starting to go, then it's def time for a new car.

Yes, the flowers were a great touch... I must say I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## jmcadon

skyqueen said:


> The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this.
> At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
> In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
> Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................


Oh, how cute!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!
> 
> My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!
> 
> The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?



Fab choice in cars Elaine! Congrats and I wouldn't mind you taking me for a ride!


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!
> 
> My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!
> 
> The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?



Congrats Elaine I wish many miles of safe driving. It is a gorgeous car!!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Fab choice in cars Elaine! Congrats and I wouldn't mind you taking me for a ride!


It's a date, *Izzy*! What sort of music do you like? I'll create a playlist just for you: I take requests!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Congrats Elaine I wish *many miles of safe driving*. It is a gorgeous car!!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you so much, *djfmn*... what a sweet thing to say!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone tried these Prada round toe flats?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-l...ategoryid=0&fashionColor=Black&resultback=184


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It's a date, *Izzy*! What sort of music do you like? I'll create a playlist for you! The sound system reads the music from my iPhone... isn't that neat?



Well, we need to go back to our youth a little. How about The Eagles, Don Henley singing The Boys of Summer and all of those great songs. Then we could have a little Eric Clapton, Fleetwood Mac, Journey, Foreigner, The Doobie Brothers and I could go on and on. Yes, I loved rock and still do! We can't forget Gloria Gaynor's I Will Survive! Certainly not Queen's We Will Rock You!! Lastly John Lennon's Imagine. I'll stop now! One more, Marvin Gaye's Let's Get It On. What an incredible voice he had.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Well, we need to go back to our youth a little. How about The Eagles, Don Henley singing The Boys of Summer and all of those great songs. Then we could have a little Eric Clapton, Fleetwood Mac, Journey, Foreigner, The Doobie Brothers and I could go on and on. Yes, I loved rock and still do! We can't forget Gloria Gaynor's I Will Survive! Certainly not Queen's We Will Rock You!! Lastly John Lennon's Imagine. I'll stop now! One more, Marvin Gaye's Let's Get It On. What an incredible voice he had.



FOR SURE "I Will Survive"!  

And while we're speaking of Marvin Gaye, we *have* to add "Heard It Through The Grapevine." My absolute fave, along with The Temptin' Temptations' "Papa Was a Rolling Stone." And if we're going with The Eagles, then considering where I live, it's *got* to be "Hotel California"!

The Hubster says we need Screamin' Jay Hawkins singing "I'll Put A Spell On You"... but I'm afraid we might get a speeding ticket! *Skyqueen*, he says to tell *you* that when Screamn' Jay performed that song, it started a riot in the old Boston Arena! http://www.bpl.org/collections/online/sportstemples/temple.php?temple_id=0

There's space for 4 in my car... do I have 2 more takers for a road trip?


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Well, we need to go back to our youth a little. How about The Eagles, Don Henley singing The Boys of Summer and all of those great songs. Then we could have a little Eric Clapton, Fleetwood Mac, Journey, Foreigner, The Doobie Brothers and I could go on and on. Yes, I loved rock and still do! We can't forget Gloria Gaynor's I Will Survive! Certainly not Queen's We Will Rock You!! Lastly John Lennon's Imagine. I'll stop now! One more, Marvin Gaye's Let's Get It On. What an incredible voice he had.




Great choices!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!
> 
> My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!
> 
> The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?



Congrats Elaine, ...how nice you got flowers 



skyqueen said:


> The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this.
> At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
> In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
> Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................



Oh how sweet - looking so peaceful.....


----------



## udalrike

I am 48... May I join you?
Had a quick look through the last pages. Elaine, great car! And I love your horse, Skyqueen!


----------



## udalrike

This is me:


----------



## udalrike

My new Liebeskind wallet:





Even my husband likes it....


----------



## udalrike

And a quite cheap purse I am waiting for:


----------



## udalrike

And my beloved Liebeskind purse:


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> What a beautiful horse enjoying her day.


 


megt10 said:


> She is beautiful! What great pictures.


 


Brwneyed1 said:


> Skyqueen Lucy O'shea is absolutely beautiful. Do you get to ride her often? I use to take riding lessons  a LONG time ago & even jumped I miss it.


 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, skyqueen, Miss Lucy is *gorgeous*! I'm currently listening to Van Morrison, and Miss Lucy looks as though she could be a mystical horse in the Irish countryside!


 


jmcadon said:


> Oh, how cute!!!


 


Cilifene said:


> Oh how sweet - looking so peaceful.....


Thanks, girls...Lucy really is adorable! 
Brwneyed...can't ride Lucy, she's a Connemara pony and I'm 5'10". LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I know... $250! And I don't even have that "keyless" thingy (don't remember what it's called), which would have cost me more $$$ on the front end. I can only *imagine* what that would cost to replace!
> 
> One feature on this expensive remote that I am _super_-excited about is that there's another button that lifts up the trunk! And then a button on the top of the trunk which you push, and the trunk lowers down again! Wonderful for aging shoulders & bursitis! (It's amazing the things they've invented since 1999, right?)


I had 2 keys replaced about 4 years ago...$700.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> FOR SURE "I Will Survive"!
> 
> And while we're speaking of Marvin Gaye, we *have* to add "Heard It Through The Grapevine." My absolute fave, along with The Temptin' Temptations' "Papa Was a Rolling Stone." And if we're going with The Eagles, then considering where I live, it's *got* to be "Hotel California"!
> 
> The Hubster says we need Screamin' Jay Hawkins singing "I'll Put A Spell On You"... but I'm afraid we might get a speeding ticket! *Skyqueen*, he says to tell *you* that when Screamn' Jay performed that song, it started a riot in the old Boston Arena! http://www.bpl.org/collections/online/sportstemples/temple.php?temple_id=0
> 
> There's space for 4 in my car... do I have 2 more takers for a road trip?


Definitely "Sympathy for the Devil" for you, Elaine! A road trip sounds like FUN!!!  

Tell Neal I've never heard of the old Boston Arena. Just the old Boston Gardens which no longer exists. Can you believe I saw The Beatles at the Boston Gardens in 1964? 
I breathed the same air as Paul McCartney..........................


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2971895


Welcome udalrike! Thanks for sharing...you look great and love your bags/wallet!
Cilifene will be so happy...she's our only EU member, at least you girls will be on the same time!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the warm welcome, Skyqueen!!
I don´t own high-end bags ("only" Liebeskind, Abro and other brands. Last week I gave a beautiful Coccinelle purse to a friend).
I LOVE animals, jewelry (especially jade and amber) and purses. And of course my family...


----------



## udalrike

This is the Coccinelle bag I gave to my friend (mine was blue):


----------



## udalrike

BTW, you can call me Uli (my nickname)....


----------



## Florasun

Just popping in to say "hi"! Miss you guys.
Have been busy with a difficult class and work, and an event I am helping to coordinate next week, on top of that a nice dollop of hay fever and unexplained allergic reaction. I went to my dr. plus an allergist who couldn't find anything. Just blamed it on stress+stuff. Too exhausted to post much - just lurking.
Fab car Elaine! It suits you.
Skyqueen, I want to bring a lawn chair out and take a long nap next to beautiful Lucy. When I wake up will you join me for a cocktail? 
eta: forgot to mention my exciting news - Elaine, last week I nabbed a Turandot scarf from Fashionphile for less than retail! It is in fabulous condition.



ElainePG said:


> Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!
> 
> My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!
> 
> The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?





skyqueen said:


> The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this.
> At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
> In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
> Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> And a quite cheap purse I am waiting for:
> 
> View attachment 2971903



WOW! Uli that is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## udalrike

Hello, Florasun!! I hope you feel better soon!
And: I want a cocktail too...


----------



## udalrike

Thanks! I forgot my 2 Bovari bags.
Black snake drawstring and brown one:


----------



## udalrike

Florasun said:


> WOW! Uli that is one gorgeous bag!



Thank you! There are more colours....


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2971895



You are more than welcome! So nice to see you and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you VERY much, Izzy!

I saw that many of you have cats and/or dogs.

This is our cat Lois:


----------



## udalrike

My beloved late dog Vasco came from an animal home in Italy and:
Once we had 11 rats because a female rat was pregnant when we bought her (without knowing this, of course....     )


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Thank you VERY much, Izzy!
> 
> I saw that many of you have cats and/or dogs.
> 
> This is our cat Lois:
> View attachment 2972063



We do and they are wonderful companions. I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy, the real Izzy. Pippin's picture didn't upload but that is our Izzy. Lois is beautiful.


----------



## udalrike

Izzy is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sweet, Izzy!!!
And I LOVE the name Pippin!


----------



## udalrike

Does Pippin have a son? It MUST be Charlemagne!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Izzy!! Vasco´s picture did not upload too....


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2971895



ABSOLUTELY!!!   finally I'm not alone here  ...Welcome udalrike 



skyqueen said:


> Welcome udalrike! Thanks for sharing...you look great and love your bags/wallet!
> *Cilifene will be so happy...she's our only EU member*, at least you girls will be on the same time!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Cilifene!! Are you from Denmark? Then you are my neighbour, so to say.....


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> My new Liebeskind wallet:
> 
> View attachment 2971901
> 
> 
> 
> Even my husband likes it....





udalrike said:


> And a quite cheap purse I am waiting for:
> 
> View attachment 2971903



Very nice.....and love the clear blue color


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Hi, Cilifene!! Are you from Denmark? Then you are my neighbour, so to say.....



Yes, I'm from Denmark


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Thank you VERY much, Izzy!
> 
> I saw that many of you have cats and/or dogs.
> 
> This is our cat Lois:
> View attachment 2972063





Izzy48 said:


> We do and they are wonderful companions. I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy, the real Izzy. Pippin's picture didn't upload but that is our Izzy. Lois is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2972069



Two cuties .....


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Cilifene!!
The last time I was in Denmark I remember being to Aarhus...


----------



## udalrike

What is "bag" in Danish? In German it is "Handtasche"...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *Congrats Elaine, ...how nice you got flowers*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how sweet - looking so peaceful.....



I know, right? I was really surprised! The woman who took care of me through the whole decision-making and purchase process could NOT have been nicer. I bought my old car (in 1999) from a woman, too. I don't want to sound sexist, but I really prefer buying cars from women! This woman is a really sharp dresser, too. She's in her early 70s, but tall and slender; yesterday she was wearing a black & white striped dress with one stripe of orange at the bottom, she was carrying an orange Tory Burch clutch bag, and wearing orange Kate Spade flats. Cool-A-Mente!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I had 2 keys replaced about 4 years ago...$700.


YIKES!!!! I will take *very* good care of mine!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Definitely "Sympathy for the Devil" for you, Elaine! A road trip sounds like FUN!!!
> 
> Tell Neal I've never heard of the old Boston Arena. Just the old Boston Gardens which no longer exists. Can you believe I saw The Beatles at the Boston Gardens in 1964?
> I breathed the same air as Paul McCartney..........................



The Boston Arena was purchased by Northeastern in 1977 and renamed the Matthews Arena in 1982. So it's still there. As you say, the Boston Garden (Gaaaaaaaahd'n) is gone... along with the leprechaun who lived under the parquet floor (remember the legend?). When I was in college, I used to go to the Arena to see the Bruins and Garden to see the Celtics. But the *Beatles*??? I'm *wicked* impressed!

"Sympathy For The Devil"? Really? I think I'm more of a "You Can't Always Get What You Want" kind of a girl... 'cept I just *did* get what I wanted! 

So you're in on the road trip? We can't fit Miss Lucy O'Shea, but you can provide the Adult Beverages...


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2971895


How lovely to meet you, *udalrike*! I love your photos... thank you! 

I think you will enjoy being a member of the group. And as *skyqueen* said, it will be so much fun to have *two* EU members now!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> And my beloved Liebeskind purse:
> 
> View attachment 2971910



I love this Liebeskind purse... so much fun!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Well, we need to go back to our youth a little. How about The Eagles, Don Henley singing The Boys of Summer and all of those great songs. Then we could have a little Eric Clapton, Fleetwood Mac, Journey, Foreigner, The Doobie Brothers and I could go on and on. Yes, I loved rock and still do! We can't forget Gloria Gaynor's I Will Survive! Certainly not Queen's We Will Rock You!! Lastly John Lennon's Imagine. I'll stop now! One more, Marvin Gaye's Let's Get It On. What an incredible voice he had.


 
Izzy...you have just listed the playlist of my life!  Every one a favorite of mine!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Definitely "Sympathy for the Devil" for you, Elaine! A road trip sounds like FUN!!!
> 
> Tell Neal I've never heard of the old Boston Arena. Just the old Boston Gardens which no longer exists. Can you believe I saw The Beatles at the Boston Gardens in 1964?
> I breathed the same air as Paul McCartney..........................


 
sky...I saw the Beatles in Baltimore in 1964!  I swore Paul saw me...I was in the LAST row all the way at the top of the old Civic Center.  I was also 13 and screaming my head off!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the welcome, Elaine!!!
I love extraordinary purses and the Liebeskind bag is my favourite bag!!!!


----------



## udalrike

OK, about music: I love Willy deVille, the Pogues and Patsy Cline....


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Just popping in to say "hi"! Miss you guys.
> Have been busy with a difficult class and work, and an event I am helping to coordinate next week, on top of that a nice dollop of hay fever and unexplained allergic reaction. I went to my dr. plus an allergist who couldn't find anything. Just blamed it on stress+stuff. Too exhausted to post much - just lurking.
> Fab car Elaine! It suits you.
> Skyqueen, I want to bring a lawn chair out and take a long nap next to beautiful Lucy. When I wake up will you join me for a cocktail?
> eta: forgot to mention my exciting news - Elaine, last week I nabbed a Turandot scarf from Fashionphile for less than retail! It is in fabulous condition.



Oh, *florasun*, I'm so sorry about your allergic reaction. I wouldn't stop at being blown off with the "too much stress" explanation... doctors _always_ say that when they're dealing with a professional woman and they can't figure out what's wrong with her. I hope you are able to get to the bottom of it.

In the meantime, retail therapy always helps  ... wowie and huzza on your Turandot score! Now you and I are scarf sisters! Last month I found one on eBay from a trusted seller at just $20 above retail, in the cw I wanted... *meg* called my attention to the link, bless her heart! 

Which cw did you get? We'll need to see a model pic with whichever bag matches it, when you're feeling more like yourself.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> This is the Coccinelle bag I gave to my friend (mine was blue):
> 
> View attachment 2971972


I love all the buckles on this bag, *Uli*! So you gave this one to your friend? But do you still have a blue one? Or did you give the blue one to your friend????


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Thanks! I forgot my 2 Bovari bags.
> Black snake drawstring and brown one:
> 
> View attachment 2972012
> 
> View attachment 2972013


You have such interesting bags, Uli! Brands that are probably well-known in Germany, but I've not seen them here. So nice to see something different!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Does Pippin have a son? It MUST be Charlemagne!!!


Too cute, Uli! I had never thought of that!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> This is the Coccinelle bag I gave to my friend (mine was blue):
> 
> View attachment 2971972


Great bag, Uli!
This is what I love about having "overseas" gals part of the group...so many lovely bags we don't know about in the States!


----------



## udalrike

I gave the blue one (the only one I had) to my friend, Elaine.
One reason is that I am a person who loves to make presents and another is that her son Lukas fell from the roof of his high school (15 metres) in November and is very much handicapped now.
She is suffering a lot right now.... ((


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Elaine and Skyqueen!! I read about Coach bags 2 weeks ago ( haven´t heard about them in my whole life....    )


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Just popping in to say "hi"! Miss you guys.
> Have been busy with a difficult class and work, and an event I am helping to coordinate next week, on top of that a nice dollop of hay fever and unexplained allergic reaction. I went to my dr. plus an allergist who couldn't find anything. Just blamed it on stress+stuff. Too exhausted to post much - just lurking.
> Fab car Elaine! It suits you.
> Skyqueen, I want to bring a lawn chair out and take a long nap next to beautiful Lucy. When I wake up will you join me for a cocktail?
> eta: forgot to mention my exciting news - Elaine, last week I nabbed a Turandot scarf from Fashionphile for less than retail! It is in fabulous condition.


Hope you feel better, dear! Yea...dreadful allergy season. Ugh!
Do post a pic of your new Turandot scarf!
I'm ready for cocktails when you are...cocktails always seem to make stress easier to deal with!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Hi, Cilifene!! Are you from Denmark? Then you are my neighbour, so to say.....


 


Cilifene said:


> Yes, I'm from Denmark


Love it...a match made in heaven!


----------



## udalrike

Have to go now. Will chat later! Have a nice time, ladies!!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> sky...I saw the Beatles in Baltimore in 1964!  I swore Paul saw me...I was in the LAST row all the way at the top of the old Civic Center.  I was also 13 and screaming my head off!



Well, of *course* he saw you, bisbee! He looked right into your eyes!

Did you know that there's a personality test (of sorts) for women, depending on which Beatle they liked? I am *DEFINITELY* a "Paul Girl."  It was said that Paul was the "cute one". George was the "shy one". Ringo was the "funny one". And John was the "smart one".  But there was more.

I can't remember it all. But "Paul girls" (I graduated H.S. in 1965, so you have to account for fashions then) wore circle pins, blouses with Peter Pan collars, hair in a flip with a hairband, just a bit of lipstick, and were basically preppy and fairly well-behaved. "John girls" wore tight skirts, dark stockings, teased hair, lots of mascara, and were on the "fast" side. I think "George girls" were on the Bohemian/Beatnik side: lots of fringes on their clothes, pierced ears, long straight hair. And I can't remember what "Ringo girls" were.

Does anyone else remember this???????


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The Boston Arena was purchased by Northeastern in 1977 and renamed the Matthews Arena in 1982. So it's still there. As you say, the Boston Garden (Gaaaaaaaahd'n) is gone... along with the leprechaun who lived under the parquet floor (remember the legend?). When I was in college, I used to go to the Arena to see the Bruins and Garden to see the Celtics. But the *Beatles*??? I'm *wicked* impressed!
> 
> "Sympathy For The Devil"? Really? I think I'm more of a "You Can't Always Get What You Want" kind of a girl... 'cept I just *did* get what I wanted!
> 
> So you're in on the road trip? We can't fit Miss Lucy O'Shea, but you can provide the Adult Beverages...


P can actually get Miss Lucy in his truck but we need a ramp and it's not easy. We have a horse trailer but it carries 2 big horses, we don't use it much anymore. Our horses are retired, too!
What about "Gimme Shelter"?



bisbee said:


> sky...I saw the Beatles in Baltimore in 1964!  I swore Paul saw me...I was in the LAST row all the way at the top of the old Civic Center.  I was also 13 and screaming my head off!


We are a rare breed, Bis...not many people have seen The Beatles when they were all together!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> We do and they are wonderful companions. I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy, the real Izzy. Pippin's picture didn't upload but that is our Izzy. Lois is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2972069


I just love BTs!
Here is my Lily and Trixie...the one with the "stink-eye" is a little monster!
Also Petey, my peacock...Cilifene's favorite! 
(Sorry Izzy...LOL!)


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> What is "bag" in Danish? In German it is "Handtasche"...



Bag = Taske 
Handbag = Håndtaske


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? I was really surprised! The woman who took care of me through the whole decision-making and purchase process could NOT have been nicer. I bought my old car (in 1999) from a woman, too. I don't want to sound sexist, but I really prefer buying cars from women! This woman is a really sharp dresser, too. She's in her early 70s, but tall and slender; yesterday she was wearing a black & white striped dress with one stripe of orange at the bottom, she was carrying an orange Tory Burch clutch bag, and wearing orange Kate Spade flats. Cool-A-Mente!



She sounds very chic - A nice SA means a lot for the buy


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I just love BTs!
> Here is my Lily and Trixie...the one with the "stink-eye" is a little monster!
> Also Petey, my peacock...Cilifene's favorite!
> (Sorry Izzy...LOL!)



Petey, my old friend ... Lily and Trixie are cute too


----------



## mkpurselover

ladysarah said:


> You style setter you! That is an amazing outfit, love the colours, the shoes, perfectly accessorised with the pearls...it must be super comfortable too with the EF divine fabrics.


Thank you, Lady Sarah.  Everything felt great, and i did receive a few compliments on the look!


----------



## mkpurselover

udalrike said:


> Thank you VERY much, Izzy!
> 
> I saw that many of you have cats and/or dogs.
> 
> This is our cat Lois:
> View attachment 2972063





Izzy48 said:


> We do and they are wonderful companions. I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy, the real Izzy. Pippin's picture didn't upload but that is our Izzy. Lois is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2972069





skyqueen said:


> I just love BTs!
> Here is my Lily and Trixie...the one with the "stink-eye" is a little monster!
> Also Petey, my peacock...Cilifene's favorite!
> (Sorry Izzy...LOL!)





skyqueen said:


> The weather has been lovely...high 50's. I came home from food shopping to this.
> At first glance you'd think she was dead. Then she heard me and lifted her adorable head.
> In my next life I want to be Lucy O'Shea!!!
> Miss Lucy "sunning" herself............................



Thanks, everyone for posting "baby" pictures!  I just want to kiss and hug all of them (except maybe Petey)


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> I just love BTs!
> Here is my Lily and Trixie...the one with the "stink-eye" is a little monster!
> Also Petey, my peacock...Cilifene's favorite!
> (Sorry Izzy...LOL!)




Beautiful AND sweet, Skyqueen!!


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> Bag = Taske
> Handbag = Håndtaske




Mange tak!!


----------



## udalrike

Hello, mkpurselover!


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Ta Da! Elaine and her new car, as of a few hours ago. The saleswoman surprised me with this huge bouquet of flowers. It's almost as large as the car!
> 
> My favorite part? It plays music from my iPhone! I created a playlist just for my car, called "AUTO." The first song? "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"!
> 
> The only problem is that I don't have a white patent leather handbag to match it. And I never will! But I figured the flowers & the car keys were enough in this photo. I kept the same license plate as my 1999 Lexus... why mess with success?


Elaine, how exciting!  Love the beemer.  Little old lady from Pasadena Indeed!  I also am a rock and roll gal (but you could have guessed that!)


----------



## udalrike

I love jewelry too:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> I love jewelry too:
> 
> View attachment 2972229





udalrike said:


> View attachment 2972232



Very nice........


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Cilifene!! Some would say this is too much....   Not me!!


----------



## udalrike

Love the champagne in your avatar....


----------



## udalrike

Do you have amber jewelry, Cilifene? Being a Viking......


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Cilifene!! Some would say this is too much....   Not me!!



Me neither, a little coolness is fine by me 



udalrike said:


> Love the champagne in your avatar....



I love Moët......



udalrike said:


> Do you have amber jewelry, Cilifene? Being a Viking......



Hehe, no I don't


----------



## udalrike

A little amber bracelet for my new Danish friend :


----------



## mkpurselover

udalrike said:


> Hello, mkpurselover!


Guten tag, Uli.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, how exciting!  Love the beemer.  Little old lady from Pasadena Indeed!  I also am a rock and roll gal (but you could have guessed that!)


Eek, *mk*! It's a Mercedes, not a Beemer. Though I did test-drive the BMW small SUV, and it was waaaaaaay to large for me. This is the Merceder GLA, which is an even smaller SUV than my 16-year-old Lexus RX300 (which was able to park in "compact" parking spots, I kid you not!). 

Apparently compact SUVs are all the rage now, so I'm "on trend." They're even calling them CUVs! Of course, what I'd really like is a little 2-seater (red, of course!) but someone in the family needs a 4-door and a rear compartment to hold groceries, so I suppose I have to be the grown-up!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> P can actually get Miss Lucy in his truck but we need a ramp and it's not easy. We have a horse trailer but it carries 2 big horses, we don't use it much anymore. Our horses are retired, too!
> *What about "Gimme Shelter"?*
> 
> 
> *We are a rare breed, Bis*...not many people have seen The Beatles when they were all together!



"Gimme Shelter"? Yes, absolutely! Also "Paint It Black."

I saw Bob Dylan in concert in 1973... does that count? (No, I didn't think so.) And I saw Peter, Paul, and Mary in a small coffee shop in The Village in the mid-60s... truly up close & personal! Joan Baez, too, on a different date. And Judy Collins... same coffee shop. The Bitter End. As you can tell, I was more a "folk song" girl than a "rock & roll" girl, though of course I loved the Beatles and the Stones.


----------



## udalrike

Guten Abend, mkpurselover!!


----------



## udalrike

I love Folk too, Elaine....


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> I love Folk too, Elaine....


Which artists, Uli?


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Eek, *mk*! It's a Mercedes, not a Beemer. Though I did test-drive the BMW small SUV, and it was waaaaaaay to large for me. This is the Merceder GLA, which is an even smaller SUV than my 16-year-old Lexus RX300 (which was able to park in "compact" parking spots, I kid you not!).
> 
> Apparently compact SUVs are all the rage now, so I'm "on trend." They're even calling them CUVs! Of course, what I'd really like is a little 2-seater (red, of course!) but someone in the family needs a 4-door and a rear compartment to hold groceries, so I suppose I have to be the grown-up!


Oops!!  My bad, I don't know what i was thinking.  Yea CUV, very hip and on trend.   Enjoy!!


----------



## Izzy48

I posted these pics on the Massaccesi thread but I wanted everyone to see this beautiful bag. The color is wonderful and the quality of the bag is amazing for the cost. This is the wedding gift for the bride who wants a small cobalt bag for her reception table so she can have some cosmetics to repair her face for pictures. It's an unusual wedding gift but I hope she loves it. There is no doubt I will be ordering one of these bags at a later date.
	

		
			
		

		
	





The top of the bag has a high quality zipper, the chain and the metal are also a quality product as is the stitching and the lining.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Izzy...you have just listed the playlist of my life!  Every one a favorite of mine!




So many beautiful songs like Journey's  Faithfully. Plus as Elaine said Peter, Paul and Mary, and the folk groups.


----------



## Brwneyed1

skyqueen said:


> I had 2 keys replaced about 4 years ago...$700.



OMG! That's crazy .


----------



## Izzy48

The storms destroyed our beautiful white azalea bushes this week but the pink are just beginning to bloom. It has been a absolutely beautiful  day in East Tennessee. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






My little Pippin waiting for me to come inside.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I just love BTs!
> Here is my Lily and Trixie...the one with the "stink-eye" is a little monster!
> Also Petey, my peacock...Cilifene's favorite!
> (Sorry Izzy...LOL!)



Lily's stink eye is telling you she did not want her picture taken and of course, Trixie, kindly poses. Love them both! Now, Petey, is a beauty but ...... How do the dogs do with Petey?


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> I posted these pics on the Massaccesi thread but I wanted everyone to see this beautiful bag. The color is wonderful and the quality of the bag is amazing for the cost. This is the wedding gift for the bride who wants a small cobalt bag for her reception table so she can have some cosmetics to repair her face for pictures. It's an unusual wedding gift but I hope she loves it. There is no doubt I will be ordering one of these bags at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972457
> View attachment 2972458
> 
> 
> The top of the bag has a high quality zipper, the chain and the metal are also a quality product as is the stitching and the lining.


Izzy, this purse is gorgeous!  If it had silver hardware I'd be trying to steal it from you.  I'm sure the bride will love it

Oo, i just went to his website, and can be ordered w/silver hardware!  Now i have to think about that!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Oops!!  My bad, I don't know what i was thinking.  Yea CUV, very hip and on trend.   Enjoy!!


Thanks, *mk*! Wanna take a road trip with us? Admission fee: you need to tell us what music you like.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I posted these pics on the Massaccesi thread but I wanted everyone to see this beautiful bag. The color is wonderful and the quality of the bag is amazing for the cost. This is the wedding gift for the bride who wants a small cobalt bag for her reception table so she can have some cosmetics to repair her face for pictures. It's an unusual wedding gift but I hope she loves it. There is no doubt I will be ordering one of these bags at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972457
> View attachment 2972458
> 
> 
> The top of the bag has a high quality zipper, the chain and the metal are also a quality product as is the stitching and the lining.


Wow, Izzy... what a perfect wedding present! That cobalt blue is smashing, and the gold accents pick up the color beautifully. I'm sure she will love it, and what a treat to know that you've giving the bride exactly what she wants. Something for her wedding day, and for many years afterwards.

Didn't you post earlier that she's wearing cobalt shoes, too? This will be ideal!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The storms destroyed our beautiful white azalea bushes this week but the pink are just beginning to bloom. It has been a absolutely beautiful  day in East Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972517
> 
> View attachment 2972519
> 
> 
> My little Pippin waiting for me to come inside.


Gorgeous azaleas, Izzy, and Pippin is too adorable for words!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Izzy, this purse is gorgeous!  If it had silver hardware I'd be trying to steal it from you.  I'm sure the bride will love it
> 
> Oo, i just went to his website, and can be ordered w/silver hardware!  Now i have to think about that!


I'm so glad you found that, *mk*... I was about to post and tell you that you can get the silver hardware of your dreams!


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Izzy, this purse is gorgeous!  If it had silver hardware I'd be trying to steal it from you.  I'm sure the bride will love it
> 
> Oo, i just went to his website, and can be ordered w/silver hardware!  Now i have to think about that!



Yes, it can be ordered with silver. Marco even sent an email to me to insure I wanted the gold. In Italy gold is the preference so they are careful what they do per bag. But for that matter, it is such a light gold it would be difficult to tell which it is silver or gold. It is an incredible bag for the price. All of the Massaccessi bags are.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous azaleas, Izzy, and Pippin is too adorable for words!



Many thanks Elaine!


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *mk*! Wanna take a road trip with us? Admission fee: you need to tell us what music you like.


Well, you've all done a great job of listing some great hits from the sixies.  But being the bad gal type, i enjoy the "heavy" rock from all times - the 50's through today.  I can definitely enjoy a great many music types (except country and rap) - and there is lots of great folk songs out there.  I also like upbeat classical music, too.


----------



## chessmont

Re Music I am a smidge (just a smidge) younger than some of you but one of the older bands I saw was Procol Harum (A Whiter Shade of Pale, Conquistador) when I was about 14.  Another high point was seing Steve Martin before he was famous in a bar in Toronto called The Gas Works.  I was definitely underage LOL.  I lived in Detroit area and spent many weekends in Toronto which was such a progressive city compared to where I lived.  The drinking age was younger than MI and I also had fake ID LOL.  Lotsa good memories.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Re Music I am a smidge (just a smidge) younger than some of you but one of the older bands I saw was Procol Harum (A Whiter Shade of Pale, Conquistador) when I was about 14.  Another high point was seing Steve Martin before he was famous in a bar in Toronto called The Gas Works.  I was definitely underage LOL.  I lived in Detroit area and spent many weekends in Toronto which was such a progressive city compared to where I lived.  The drinking age was younger than MI and I also had fake ID LOL.  Lotsa good memories.


Sounds like it, chessmont! If I were to do a "Beatles assessment" on you, I'd say you're definitely a John Girl! Fake IDs? Wow! I never would have DARED!!! (Then again, drinking age in NY was 18, and I was never any kind of a drinker, so it was easy for me to wait until my 18th birthday.

LOVE Procol Harum! And seeing Steve Martin before he became famous? That's a winner for *sure*! Did he do any magic tricks? I didn't find out until a few years ago that he's a terrific magician. I saw it on a tribute show, and he's amazing!


----------



## chessmont

Steve Martin did the balloon tricks and I think arrow through his head. It was so long ago and I was young and probably buzzed lol


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Well, you've all done a great job of listing some great hits from the sixies.  *But being the bad gal type*, i enjoy the "heavy" rock from all times - the 50's through today.  I can definitely enjoy a great many music types (except country and rap) - and there is lots of great folk songs out there.  I also like upbeat classical music, too.



So what would be some "bad gal" songs from the 60s? I don't remember any heavy rock from that time, unless you count the psychedelic songs, like Green Tambourine or Inna Gadda Da Vida... and I don't think that's what you mean. Or maybe you're thinking more like Led Zeppelin? And the raunchier offerings from The Stones? I could def go that route!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Steve Martin did the balloon tricks and I think arrow through his head. It was so long ago and I was young and probably buzzed lol


:lolots:


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I posted these pics on the Massaccesi thread but I wanted everyone to see this beautiful bag. The color is wonderful and the quality of the bag is amazing for the cost. This is the wedding gift for the bride who wants a small cobalt bag for her reception table so she can have some cosmetics to repair her face for pictures. It's an unusual wedding gift but I hope she loves it. There is no doubt I will be ordering one of these bags at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972457
> View attachment 2972458
> 
> 
> The top of the bag has a high quality zipper, the chain and the metal are also a quality product as is the stitching and the lining.



Beautiful Izzy.....


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> So what would be some "bad gal" songs from the 60s? I don't remember any heavy rock from that time, unless you count the psychedelic songs, like Green Tambourine or Inna Gadda Da Vida... and I don't think that's what you mean. Or maybe you're thinking more like Led Zeppelin? And the raunchier offerings from The Stones? I could def go that route!


Elaine, you're so sweet!  Definetely the Stones, the Doors, Deep Purple, the Animals, Led Zepplin,  Jethro Tull, Steppenwolf, etc.  I could list a ton more, but your eardrums would start to hurt!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:




So chic cilifene!


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you're so sweet!  Definetely the Stones, the Doors, Deep Purple, the Animals, Led Zepplin,  Jethro Tull, Steppenwolf, etc.  I could list a ton more, but your eardrums would start to hurt!




More great songs and groups


----------



## udalrike

The bride will be very happy about the beautiful bag, Izzy!!


----------



## udalrike

Folk like from the Chieftains or the Pogues. 30 years ago I also listened to the Breton Artist Dan Ar Braz in the
Bretagne.


----------



## udalrike

Don´t laugh, ladies, but (maybe because I like Folk and History) I even like this bag:


----------



## udalrike

An Abro bag:


----------



## udalrike

Do you know Abro bags in the U.S.?
Another one:
http://www.wardow.com/abro-cocco-sensi-handtasche-025816-20-40.html


----------



## udalrike

What about Coccinelle?
Like this one:
http://www.wardow.com/coccinelle-firenze-handtasche-tb5180201-012.html


----------



## udalrike

Another brand I see quite often in Germany is Barbara Milano.


----------



## Florasun

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you look wonderful, love the nic & zoe.  Yea on the 7000 steps a day.
> 
> 
> Adorable pink purse!
> 
> Ok, as promised.   Eileen Fisher cardi in silk and cotton, Eileen Fisher organic cotton tee, old jeans, and my new AGL'S in bright blue,  Hermes pink plume purse.



MK you look fabulous! Glad to see you carrying the plume! And I Love the AGLs!


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> The storms destroyed our beautiful white azalea bushes this week but the pink are just beginning to bloom. It has been a absolutely beautiful  day in East Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972517
> 
> View attachment 2972519
> 
> 
> My little Pippin waiting for me to come inside.



Pippin is adorable! I love your azaleas. We have some here, but not nearly as lush and gorgeous as they grow down south. I'm envious of your landscaping, so neat and tidy. our yard needs some work. It started out in the early fifties as a semi-Japanese garden installed by one of the Kubodas (father or son?) who planted the famous Kuboda Gardens near here. Now it is having an identity crisis, as over the years it was adulterated and adorned with different influences and plants.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you're so sweet!  Definetely the Stones, the Doors, Deep Purple, the Animals, Led Zepplin,  Jethro Tull, Steppenwolf, etc.  I could list a ton more, but your eardrums would start to hurt!


Great groups, mk! The Hubster offered the album "In The Court of the Crimson King" to your list, too. I'm guessing it's another favorite?

I'd say your list would either be for first thing in the morning, before we've had our first cup of coffee, or right after lunch, when we need to wake up!:

ROAD TRIP!!!!!

Now for the important part. What handbags are we going to carry????


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Don´t laugh, ladies, but (maybe because I like Folk and History) I even like this bag:
> 
> View attachment 2972983


That's a fun plaid bag, *Uli*! A great pop of color against a neutral outfit.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> "Gimme Shelter"? Yes, absolutely! Also "Paint It Black."
> 
> I saw Bob Dylan in concert in 1973... does that count? (No, I didn't think so.) And I saw Peter, Paul, and Mary in a small coffee shop in The Village in the mid-60s... truly up close & personal! Joan Baez, too, on a different date. And Judy Collins... same coffee shop. The Bitter End. As you can tell, I was more a "folk song" girl than a "rock & roll" girl, though of course I loved the Beatles and the Stones.


I had Judy Collins on a flight...very nice, low-key! Beautiful big blue eyes (hence the song)! Offered to buy her (and her band) a drink not knowing she doesn't drink...didn't read her bio. OH...sat in coach, too. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> The storms destroyed our beautiful white azalea bushes this week but the pink are just beginning to bloom. It has been a absolutely beautiful  day in East Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972517
> 
> View attachment 2972519
> 
> 
> My little Pippin waiting for me to come inside.


Pippin is so stinkin' cute!
Gorgeous flowers...spring has sprung!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Another brand I see quite often in Germany is Barbara Milano.


Great bags, Uli!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I had Judy Collins on a flight...very nice, low-key! Beautiful big blue eyes (hence the song)! Offered to buy her (and her band) a drink not knowing she doesn't drink...didn't read her bio. OH...sat in coach, too. LOL!


That's a great story, *skyqueen*. Have you read her bio since then? I had no idea about all her problems until I read it... I would have made the same offer! She's really had a very tough time; a lot of suffering. But oh, my, that VOICE!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Pippin is so stinkin' cute!
> Gorgeous flowers...*spring has sprung*!



Ogden Nash (I think) wrote:

Spring is sprung, the grass is riz. 
I wonder where the birdies is. 
They say the birdies on the wing, but that's absurd. 
I always thought the wing was on the bird.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That's a great story, *skyqueen*. Have you read her bio since then? I had no idea about all her problems until I read it... I would have made the same offer! She's really had a very tough time; a lot of suffering. But oh, my, that VOICE!



Awesome story, who haven't you met?


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Pippin is adorable! I love your azaleas. We have some here, but not nearly as lush and gorgeous as they grow down south. I'm envious of your landscaping, so neat and tidy. our yard needs some work. It started out in the early fifties as a semi-Japanese garden installed by one of the Kubodas (father or son?) who planted the famous Kuboda Gardens near here. Now it is having an identity crisis, as over the years it was adulterated and adorned with different influences and plants.




Ours needs work and nothing has been done this spring but we have to get busy this weekend. I am going to plant some flowers for the summer for some color. I wish you could have seen the white a's blooming. They should have been in bloom at least 3 more weeks but the storms were horrible. Perhaps your garden is just eclectic! Actually, that is a very good thing. Florasun, we took cuttings from my husband's parents snowball bushes since they both passed away last year and have added those. I do hope they live. I felt a little guilty because my mother-in-law would never allow cuttings so we will see.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That's a
> 
> fun plaid bag, *Uli*! A great pop of color against a neutral outfit.



It's a great bag, I like it.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ours needs work and nothing has been done this spring but we have to get busy this weekend. I am going to plant some flowers for the summer for some color. I wish you could have seen the white a's blooming. They should have been in bloom at least 3 more weeks but the storms were horrible. Perhaps your garden is just eclectic! Actually, that is a very good thing. Florasun, we took cuttings from my husband's parents snowball bushes since they both passed away last year and have added those. I do hope they live. *I felt a little guilty because my mother-in-law would never allow cuttings so we will see.*



Well, if they don't "take," you will know why!!!

But I'm sure she'll give you her blessing.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the comments on the plaid bag!

Izzy, I admire your garden and your dogs!


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> i had judy collins on a flight...very nice, low-key! Beautiful big blue eyes (hence the song)! Offered to buy her (and her band) a drink not knowing she doesn't drink...didn't read her bio. Oh...sat in coach, too. Lol!



Wow!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Who else did you meet, Skyqueen?


----------



## udalrike

I forgot Leonard Cohen. I LOVE his music.....


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> i forgot leonard cohen. I love his music.....



+1


----------



## udalrike

I have a friend who told me that she once (in the Seventies) drank MUCH black tea and listened to Leonard Cohen. Then she saw herself walking in a kind of paradise....
Later on she talked to someone who had taken LSD (acid).  He said: I felt EXACTLY the same!!


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Thanks for the comments on the plaid bag!
> 
> Izzy, I admire your garden and your dogs!



Many Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Awesome story, who haven't you met?







udalrike said:


> Who else did you meet, Skyqueen?




Too many to name but if someone brings a person up, then I'll remember and comment! [emoji41]


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> Steve Martin did the balloon tricks and I think arrow through his head. It was so long ago and I was young and probably buzzed lol



Forgot to add I think that was the same night we got hauled in by the TO police for breaking into a closed playground with some guys we met and goofing around on the equipment.  They just gave us a stern talking to and let us go LOL.  Man I had some times when I was 14-16. (Un?)fortunately I looked about 19. My parents were very permissive they seemed to know I wouldn't get in big trouble and I never did.  There was a train from Detroit-Toronto that we would take for the weekend.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my parchment Willis out to do a few errands with hubby today.


----------



## udalrike

chessmont said:


> Forgot to add I think that was the same night we got hauled in by the TO police for breaking into a closed playground with some guys we met and goofing around on the equipment.  They just gave us a stern talking to and let us go LOL.  Man I had some times when I was 14-16. (Un?)fortunately I looked about 19. My parents were very permissive they seemed to know I wouldn't get in big trouble and I never did.  There was a train from Detroit-Toronto that we would take for the weekend.



Chessmont, I have a 16-year-old son: I know what you are talking about.....


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful, Trudysmom!


----------



## udalrike

Bought this (fun) bag yesterday:


----------



## udalrike

The white can be replaced by blue linen!


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> Too many to name but if someone brings a person up, then I'll remember and comment! [emoji41]




OK, Skyqueen, what about Johnny Cash?


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> OK, Skyqueen, what about Johnny Cash?




As a matter of fact...yes [emoji41]
Very nice, quiet and TALL, dressed in all black...exactly how you'd think he'd look. Traveling with his manager and guitar! Probably in the late 1980s early 90s. I do remember he sat in the bulkhead seat in F/C because his legs were long! [emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

GREAT, Skyqueen!! In one song he sings about himself as the "long legged man"......
Did he have a drink?


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> GREAT, Skyqueen!! In one song he sings about himself as the "long legged man"......
> Did he have a drink?


LOL!
No, I don't think he drank...early morning flight. Hard to remember, so many year ago. 
I'm 5'10" so I usually remember how tall a person is.
I'm always surprised at how celebrities look IRL...but Johnny Cash looked exactly like Johnny Cash!


----------



## udalrike

You could write a book, Skyqueen....


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> You could write a book, Skyqueen....


My dear friend, Cory, beat me to it! This book has been around for years but still funny!


http://www.amazon.com/Cabin-Pressure-Elizabeth-Harwell/dp/0312028822


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> My dear friend, Cory, beat me to it! This book has been around for years but still funny!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cabin-Pressure-Elizabeth-Harwell/dp/0312028822



Bought!


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Great groups, mk! The Hubster offered the album "In The Court of the Crimson King" to your list, too. I'm guessing it's another favorite?
> 
> I'd say your list would either be for first thing in the morning, before we've had our first cup of coffee, or right after lunch, when we need to wake up!:
> 
> ROAD TRIP!!!!!
> 
> Now for the important part. What handbags are we going to carry????


Too bizzare that your hubster would mention king crimson.  That album cover freaked me out so badly i could never listen to it!   Anyway i say lets take ALL our purses and change at every mall (We are going to malls, right?)


----------



## songofthesea

hi all!
have been reading to catch up...had a week's break from school (teacher and it's vacation week!) and wanted to post....
have been looking for a great drawstring bag for a while...have had a revolving door of Mansur gavriel, D and B and others but they were all too stiff...so, I was looking on zappos and saw what I thought was a nice one...was delivered yesterday and it's beautiful...the leather is so, so soft and it has some tonal embellishments at the top...it's called the echo drawstring by kooba...I got it in black and am just wondering if I should have gotten it in a different color...although right now, I don't have any black bags...I also got a new stella McCartney falabella in a gorgeous taupey color with gunmetal hardware....rounding off the list of new bags is an MZ Wallace in a color called tiger eye...it was time to clean out my closet from all of my gently used bags...I put them all on ebay and got my new beauties!
was able to spend some time with good friends this week and now need a week off to recuperate!!!
thanks for making me feel so welcomed to the group!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Bought this (fun) bag yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2974170


cute!  now you need the metallic silver teva sandals to go with it! I was eyeing them myself...
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/teva-or...ferralID=92b0e532-ebbb-11e4-82f7-001b2166c2c0


----------



## Florasun

Elaine - here is the Turandot scarf I found. I haven't looked up the CW yet, but the colors are so perfect for spring!


----------



## Florasun

songofthesea said:


> hi all!
> have been reading to catch up...had a week's break from school (teacher and it's vacation week!) and wanted to post....
> have been looking for a great drawstring bag for a while...have had a revolving door of Mansur gavriel, D and B and others but they were all too stiff...so, I was looking on zappos and saw what I thought was a nice one...was delivered yesterday and it's beautiful...the leather is so, so soft and it has some tonal embellishments at the top...it's called the echo drawstring by kooba...I got it in black and am just wondering if I should have gotten it in a different color...although right now, I don't have any black bags...I also got a new stella McCartney falabella in a gorgeous taupey color with gunmetal hardware....rounding off the list of new bags is an MZ Wallace in a color called tiger eye...it was time to clean out my closet from all of my gently used bags...I put them all on ebay and got my new beauties!
> was able to spend some time with good friends this week and now need a week off to recuperate!!!
> thanks for making me feel so welcomed to the group!



Congrats on your new bags! I googled the kooba - the leather looks so yummy and squishy, like a nice leather pillow!  Love the falabella too.

I need to clean out my closet too, but am leery of ebay.  Has anybody tried Tradesy?


----------



## Izzy48

Did you post a picture? Love to see them.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Elaine - here is the Turandot scarf I found. I haven't looked up the CW yet, but the colors are so perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2974855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974856




This is so beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

Florasun said:


> Elaine - here is the Turandot scarf I found. I haven't looked up the CW yet, but the colors are so perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2974855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974856




How gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Bought!


LOL!



songofthesea said:


> hi all!
> have been reading to catch up...had a week's break from school (teacher and it's vacation week!) and wanted to post....
> have been looking for a great drawstring bag for a while...have had a revolving door of Mansur gavriel, D and B and others but they were all too stiff...so, I was looking on zappos and saw what I thought was a nice one...was delivered yesterday and it's beautiful...the leather is so, so soft and it has some tonal embellishments at the top...it's called the echo drawstring by kooba...I got it in black and am just wondering if I should have gotten it in a different color...although right now, I don't have any black bags...I also got a new stella McCartney falabella in a gorgeous taupey color with gunmetal hardware....rounding off the list of new bags is an MZ Wallace in a color called tiger eye...it was time to clean out my closet from all of my gently used bags...I put them all on ebay and got my new beauties!
> was able to spend some time with good friends this week and now need a week off to recuperate!!!
> thanks for making me feel so welcomed to the group!


I'd love to see pics!



Florasun said:


> Elaine - here is the Turandot scarf I found. I haven't looked up the CW yet, but the colors are so perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2974855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974856


Perfect for spring!


----------



## mkpurselover

Florasun said:


> Elaine - here is the Turandot scarf I found. I haven't looked up the CW yet, but the colors are so perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2974855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974856


Florasun, this is a gorgeous scarf and cw.  Its not my colors, but i would want it anyway! I googled the scarf to see some other cw's, they are all beautiful


----------



## Brwneyed1

Hi Ladies, I have posted a Q in the general forum but I wanted your ladies opinion. I have decided that I need a tote specific for my work in the hospital . I have been trying to use what I already have & have decided what I currently own will not work. Anyway I'm looking for something to hold a pair of scrubs,notebook, reusable water glass/ bottle, scissors, stethoscope & hand cream. I was looking @ the Haiku day tote @ zappos . Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took my parchment Willis out to do a few errands with hubby today.


What a sweet outfit, *Trudys*! The little scarf tied on your bag is a lovely touch.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> What a sweet outfit, *Trudys*! The little scarf tied on your bag is a lovely touch.


Thank you. That is a Coach ponytail scarf. I have a few and I am glad. I don't know if they are  made anymore. I never see them on the site now.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Too bizzare that your hubster would mention king crimson.  That album cover freaked me out so badly i could never listen to it!   Anyway i say lets take ALL our purses and change at every mall (*We are going to malls, right?*)



Yes, of *course* we're going to malls, *mk*! What's the point of a road trip if you don't hit the best malls? There's one in the tiny town of Prim, Nevada, that is known for its high-end outlet shops (Burberry, Williams-Sonoma, etc.). Or, at least, it used to be... we'd stop there when we were commuting between SLC and California. Then there's the Mall of America, the Stanford Shopping Center, and of course the South Coast Plaza (*meg* will be our tour guide!). 

I love the idea of taking all our purses, but my trunk probably isn't large enough. I think we'd better limit it to 4 each. Of course, with all her years in the air, *skyqueen* can pack for a week into one little Longchamp bag!


----------



## ElainePG

songofthesea said:


> hi all!
> have been reading to catch up...had a week's break from school (teacher and it's vacation week!) and wanted to post....
> have been looking for a great drawstring bag for a while...have had a revolving door of Mansur gavriel, D and B and others but they were all too stiff...so, I was looking on zappos and saw what I thought was a nice one...was delivered yesterday and it's beautiful...the leather is so, so soft and it has some tonal embellishments at the top...it's called the echo drawstring by kooba...I got it in black and am just wondering if I should have gotten it in a different color...although right now, I don't have any black bags...I also got a new stella McCartney falabella in a gorgeous taupey color with gunmetal hardware....rounding off the list of new bags is an MZ Wallace in a color called tiger eye...it was time to clean out my closet from all of my gently used bags...I put them all on ebay and got my new beauties!
> was able to spend some time with good friends this week and now need a week off to recuperate!!!
> thanks for making me feel so welcomed to the group!


Your bags sound lovely, *song*! Kooba makes great bags, and their prices are very reasonable. I've always wanted to own an M.Z. Wallace bag; I adore their web site!

Can we see pictures?


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Elaine - here is the Turandot scarf I found. I haven't looked up the CW yet, but the colors are so perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2974855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974856



Wow, *florasun*, that is drop-dead gorgeous! I was reading on the Hermès AT that _Turandot_ was made in kind of "off" colorways (that sounds negative, but I don't mean it that way); this one might have been called Salmon. As I study it, I think it looks exactly like a Pacific Northwest meal: fresh salmon with asparagus soufflé!

Wear it in the best of health. Which bag do you think you'll pair it with?


----------



## ElainePG

Brwneyed1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have posted a Q in the general forum but I wanted your ladies opinion. I have decided that I need a tote specific for my work in the hospital . I have been trying to use what I already have & have decided what I currently own will not work. Anyway I'm looking for something to hold a pair of scrubs,notebook, reusable water glass/ bottle, scissors, stethoscope & hand cream. I was looking @ the Haiku day tote @ zappos . Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks in advance.


I really love the totes that are made by Longchamps. You can find them on line at Nordstrom and (I think) Saks, and they go on sale often. In fact, I think Nordstrom is having a sale coming up really soon, and their Longchamps totes will probably be part of the sale.

The Longchamps totes are made in all different sizes, and I have found mine to be quite sturdy. They are made of nylon, and have leather handles. The neat thing about them is that they fold up, like origami, so you can fold it up into a teeny little "nothing" and then open it up into a tote with just one snap! I carry several with me when I go to the mall, since in California they charge for shopping bags.

The only part of your equipment that might be a problem is your scissors... I would hate to see them cut through the nylon. But I assume you have the scissors protected in some way: inside a case, or something? If you do, then everything else you mentioned would do fine in a Longchamps.

Here's a link to one example, just to get you started. As you can see, it comes in many different colors. Last year, this tote went on sale in May, though I can't remember how much it dropped.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...ategoryid=0&fashionColor=Blue&resultback=1035


----------



## Brwneyed1

ElainePG said:


> I really love the totes that are made by Longchamps. You can find them on line at Nordstrom and (I think) Saks, and they go on sale often. In fact, I think Nordstrom is having a sale coming up really soon, and their Longchamps totes will probably be part of the sale.
> 
> The Longchamps totes are made in all different sizes, and I have found mine to be quite sturdy. They are made of nylon, and have leather handles. The neat thing about them is that they fold up, like origami, so you can fold it up into a teeny little "nothing" and then open it up into a tote with just one snap! I carry several with me when I go to the mall, since in California they charge for shopping bags.
> 
> The only part of your equipment that might be a problem is your scissors... I would hate to see them cut through the nylon. But I assume you have the scissors protected in some way: inside a case, or something? If you do, then everything else you mentioned would do fine in a Longchamps.
> 
> Here's a link to one example, just to get you started. As you can see, it comes in many different colors. Last year, this tote went on sale in May, though I can't remember how much it dropped.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...ategoryid=0&fashionColor=Blue&resultback=1035


Thanks ElianePG  for input I really do appreciate it. Thank you for the suggestion to be careful with the scissors I can put them in put them in a eyeglass case. There is one on eBay that looks like a good deal.


----------



## ElainePG

We spent a couple of days shopping in San Jose this weekend. I do have two bags to reveal (more on that later!) but just when I thought I was all "shopped out" my eye was caught by this cute little Valentino Rockstud. 

I haven't purchased it, but I have it tucked away in the back of my mind as a possible future purchase. What I like about it is its weight, which is next to nothing. What I'm not entirely sure about is (oddly enough!) the *studs*. Will this bag hold its appeal in another 5 years, or will it look like the 2017 equivalent of a hoop skirt?

(As compared to my Gucci tote in photo #3 which, while a bit too big for me, I can't see ever going out of style.)

Thoughts?


----------



## Florasun

The rockstud is super cute on you! I wondered about the longevity also, but the stud has been around for two or three years now, i think it will be around a little while longer. But fashion turns on a dime.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> The rockstud is super cute on you! I wondered about the longevity also, but the stud has been around for two or three years now, i think it will be around a little while longer. *But fashion turns on a dime*.



Yes, I was a little worried about that, too... especially a style as "standout" as a rockstud. "A little while longer" isn't enough for me... I'd want something that's a classic-in-the-making.

Like the bags I'll be revealing later this week...


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> We spent a couple of days shopping in San Jose this weekend. I do have two bags to reveal (more on that later!) but just when I thought I was all "shopped out" my eye was caught by this cute little Valentino Rockstud.
> 
> I haven't purchased it, but I have it tucked away in the back of my mind as a possible future purchase. What I like about it is its weight, which is next to nothing. What I'm not entirely sure about is (oddly enough!) the *studs*. Will this bag hold its appeal in another 5 years, or will it look like the 2017 equivalent of a hoop skirt?
> 
> (As compared to my Gucci tote in photo #3 which, while a bit too big for me, I can't see ever going out of style.)
> 
> Thoughts?


Great pictures. Looks like fun!


----------



## djfmn

To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.

The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.


Oh, *djf*, I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. What a difficult decision that was for you and Zach to make. As you said, it was the right call, but still heartbreaking. 

Those photos of Zhoe are just precious. I hope that in time you can remember her as she was when she was healthy. I'm sure you gave her a terrific life.


----------



## djfmn

Thanks Elaine she was part of the family and we all loved her spunky attitude and sweet spirit. She was all terrier and very typical of a Cairn terrier. As little as she was she would try and be the alpha when it came to my daughter who is tiny at 5ft and 85lbs at age 26. It was funny to watch her trying to be dominant with at least one family member. My son and husband are both over 6ft tall so she would never try anything like that with them. When we got her 14 years ago she chose us she was a 6 week old puppy who came up and sat on Zach's lap as he sat on the floor deciding which puppy he wanted. She had a great life and was spoiled rotten any animal who is lucky enough to land up in our house is in heaven before they go to heaven!!!!
We all adore animals especially dogs and particularly terriers.


----------



## songofthesea

djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.



I am so, so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog and how loved she was. I know that nothing will take away the pain. I hope you will be comforted in the days and weeks to come by loving memories.


----------



## Brwneyed1

songofthesea said:


> I am so, so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog and how loved she was. I know that nothing will take away the pain. I hope you will be comforted in the days and weeks to come by loving memories.


I'm so sorry djfm. Zhoe was a cutie.


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.



I am so sorry for you and your son. It is heartbreaking and it hurts terribly. Take care of yourselves and try to always remember what you gave her and what she gave you.   She was beautiful.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> We spent a couple of days shopping in San Jose this weekend. I do have two bags to reveal (more on that later!) but just when I thought I was all "shopped out" my eye was caught by this cute little Valentino Rockstud.
> 
> I haven't purchased it, but I have it tucked away in the back of my mind as a possible future purchase. What I like about it is its weight, which is next to nothing. What I'm not entirely sure about is (oddly enough!) the *studs*. Will this bag hold its appeal in another 5 years, or will it look like the 2017 equivalent of a hoop skirt?
> 
> (As compared to my Gucci tote in photo #3 which, while a bit too big for me, I can't see ever going out of style.)
> 
> Thoughts?



They are both wonderful bags but fashion turns on a dime. The studs have been around for a while but I don't imagine they will be here 5 years from now. However, we never know. It is hard to decide. I love the rocketed!


----------



## chessmont

djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.



I'm so sorry djfmn...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> They are both wonderful bags but fashion turns on a dime. The studs have been around for a while but I don't imagine they will be here 5 years from now. *However, we never know.* It is hard to decide. I love the rockstud!



I know, right? It's so hard to predict! I remember in the 1980s, I thought shoulder pads would be in style *forever*! Now I look back at photos of myself, all 60 inches of me, looking like I'm on the Patriots defensive line, and I wonder "What was I *thinking*???" 

In the case of this bag, it will be a decision between the Valentino Rockstud and either a Fendi PeekaBoo  or the tricolor By The Way. I adore my Fendi Petite 2Jours, and I wouldn't mind having a second bag by the company. So it's a puzzlement!


----------



## Florasun

djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.



Dear djfmm, I'm so sorry for your loss. Zhoe looks adorable in the photos you posted, and it sounds like she had quite a personality.  I know you will miss her, and how terribly sad you must be. You made the right decision. We are here to listen anytime you want to share more Zhoe stories.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? It's so hard to predict! I remember in the 1980s, I thought shoulder pads would be in style *forever*! Now I look back at photos of myself, all 60 inches of me, looking like I'm on the Patriots defensive line, and I wonder "What was I *thinking*???"
> 
> In the case of this bag, it will be a decision between the Valentino Rockstud and either a Fendi PeekaBoo  or the tricolor By The Way. I adore my Fendi Petite 2Jours, and I wouldn't mind having a second bag by the company. So it's a puzzlement!



The peek a boo is an incredible bag and doesn't even resemble the rock stud tote. The By The Way is an awesome bag to carry. Light, comfortable and just classy but so is the peekaboo. All of those same things can be said about the Valentino.  The Fendi bags will be long term bags. However, saying all of that the Valentino is wonderful. Your decision will be made by how you feel with the bag. Does it make you feel good? Is it easy to carry and access?  That is very important.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The peek a boo is an incredible bag and doesn't even resemble the rock stud tote. The By The Way is an awesome bag to carry. Light, comfortable and just classy but so is the peekaboo. All of those same things can be said about the Valentino.  The Fendi bags will be long term bags. However, saying all of that the Valentino is wonderful. *Your decision will be made by how you feel with the bag. Does it make you feel good? Is it easy to carry and access? * That is very important.



You're exactly right, *Izzy*... those are the most important factors when it comes right down to it. I won't be in the Fendi boutique in San Francisco until next fall, so I am nowhere even close to making a decision, but in the meantime it will be fun for me to look at pictures.


----------



## luvprada

djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.



I am so terribly sorry. Sounds like she was very lucky and had the most wonderful life with you.


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Elaine - here is the Turandot scarf I found. I haven't looked up the CW yet, but the colors are so perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2974855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974856


I'm just thinking...this scarf would look great with your Birkin!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took my parchment Willis out to do a few errands with hubby today.


Love the scarf, Trudy!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> We spent a couple of days shopping in San Jose this weekend. I do have two bags to reveal (more on that later!) but just when I thought I was all "shopped out" my eye was caught by this cute little Valentino Rockstud.
> 
> I haven't purchased it, but I have it tucked away in the back of my mind as a possible future purchase. What I like about it is its weight, which is next to nothing. What I'm not entirely sure about is (oddly enough!) the *studs*. Will this bag hold its appeal in another 5 years, or will it look like the 2017 equivalent of a hoop skirt?
> 
> (As compared to my Gucci tote in photo #3 which, while a bit too big for me, I can't see ever going out of style.)
> 
> Thoughts?


I like the Valentino on you. A structured bag suits you better.


----------



## skyqueen

djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.


My heart is breaking for you, djfmn. I absolutely love Cairn Terriers and Zhoe was adorable! Your last loving gift to Zhoe was to put her out of her misery but a very hard thing to do. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. [emoji22]


----------



## skyqueen

Brwneyed1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have posted a Q in the general forum but I wanted your ladies opinion. I have decided that I need a tote specific for my work in the hospital . I have been trying to use what I already have & have decided what I currently own will not work. Anyway I'm looking for something to hold a pair of scrubs,notebook, reusable water glass/ bottle, scissors, stethoscope & hand cream. I was looking @ the Haiku day tote @ zappos . Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks in advance.


I agree with Elaine...a Longchamp Le Pliage would be perfect! For a few extra bucks you can have one custom made through their website. Size, handles, colors and initials...they really look great!


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.



I'm so sorry for you and your son.!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> We spent a couple of days shopping in San Jose this weekend. I do have two bags to reveal (more on that later!) but just when I thought I was all "shopped out" my eye was caught by this cute little Valentino Rockstud.
> 
> I haven't purchased it, but I have it tucked away in the back of my mind as a possible future purchase. What I like about it is its weight, which is next to nothing. What I'm not entirely sure about is (oddly enough!) the *studs*. Will this bag hold its appeal in another 5 years, or will it look like the 2017 equivalent of a hoop skirt?
> 
> (As compared to my Gucci tote in photo #3 which, while a bit too big for me, I can't see ever going out of style.)
> 
> Thoughts?



Love the Rockstud on you Elaine - Valentinos studded shoes has been around forever hasn't they? ..*Megt* know all about this I guess - I think the studded V bags will be here forever too....


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> We spent a couple of days shopping in San Jose this weekend. I do have two bags to reveal (more on that later!) but just when I thought I was all "shopped out" my eye was caught by this cute little Valentino Rockstud.
> 
> I haven't purchased it, but I have it tucked away in the back of my mind as a possible future purchase. What I like about it is its weight, which is next to nothing. What I'm not entirely sure about is (oddly enough!) the *studs*. Will this bag hold its appeal in another 5 years, or will it look like the 2017 equivalent of a hoop skirt?
> 
> (As compared to my Gucci tote in photo #3 which, while a bit too big for me, I can't see ever going out of style.)
> 
> Thoughts?


 Elaine,
I will offer you a new twist on "thoughts on the Rockstud--will it be a classic?" Although I did not purchase one when I thought about it, I really should have!  I had the same thoughts as you.  You obviously have more handbags than I do, but there is only so much time to use each bag.  If a bag makes you happy, now, why care if it is out of style 5 years down the road?  At some point, you may get tired of some of your older bags, and with new ones coming on board in your life, do you really need to bemoan the fact one may be no longer in style?  If you continue to love it, you will use it.  If not, get rid of it.  I would hate that your newer bags are not used frequently, because you have older ones which need to "make the rounds."  You KNOW you will keep buying bags, and the more you own, the less time for each.  I say, if you are attracted to the Rockstud, buy it for now, and love it!  After all, none of us know where we will be 5 years down the road(?!!)  
Oh, and I think it looks so sharp on you!


----------



## bisbee

barbee - I agree with you 100%!   If we limited our purchases of bags to those that will still be "in style" in 5 years, most of us would save a ton of money!

And, I agree, if you still love a style, you may put it away for a while and bring it out again, especially a well-made, quality bag.  But...chances are, in 5 years, you may no longer want to use a bag purchased today.  

If you love it, buy it, and wear it now!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I like the Valentino on you. A structured bag suits you better.


I agree with you, *skyqueen*. I'm thinking of converting my Gucci tote into a computer tote. It seems a little shocking to have such an expensive bag just to carry my computer around in, but I think I might actually get more use out of it that way.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Love the Rockstud on you Elaine - Valentinos studded shoes has been around forever hasn't they? ..*Megt* know all about this I guess - I think the studded V bags will be here forever too....


Thank you, *cilifene*. I love the shoes, and would wear the flats if the toes weren't so pointy. The more I look at the photo, the more I like the bag. Thank heavens for selfies in department stores!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine,
> I will offer you a new twist on "thoughts on the Rockstud--will it be a classic?" Although I did not purchase one when I thought about it, I really should have!  I had the same thoughts as you.  You obviously have more handbags than I do, but there is only so much time to use each bag.  *If a bag makes you happy, now, why care if it is out of style 5 years down the road? * At some point, you may get tired of some of your older bags, and with new ones coming on board in your life, do you really need to bemoan the fact one may be no longer in style?  If you continue to love it, you will use it.  If not, get rid of it.  I would hate that your newer bags are not used frequently, because you have older ones which need to "make the rounds."  You KNOW you will keep buying bags, and the more you own, the less time for each.  I say, if you are attracted to the Rockstud, buy it for now, and love it!  After all, none of us know where we will be 5 years down the road(?!!)
> Oh, and I think it looks so sharp on you!





bisbee said:


> barbee - I agree with you 100%!  * If we limited our purchases of bags to those that will still be "in style" in 5 years, most of us would save a ton of money!*
> 
> And, I agree, if you still love a style, you may put it away for a while and bring it out again, especially a well-made, quality bag.  But...chances are, in 5 years, you may no longer want to use a bag purchased today.
> 
> *If you love it, buy it, and wear it now!*



*barbee* and *bisbee*, you both make excellent points! I think I've been channeling my mother, who... after all... grew up during the Depression. I was raised to buy "classic" pieces at all times, but that can make for a very boring wardrobe!

I think the best piece of advice I ever heard about buying clothes, bags, shoes, or jewelry is "Will it pass the *Tomorrow Test*?" When I tried on the bag Saturday, I was not thinking "OMG, I have *got* to have this, and carry it *tomorrow*. But you know, today I am sort of feeling that way. I can't get the bag out of my mind.

So that's telling me something!

Thanks again for your excellent advice. Nordstrom is having a sale in May... I'll see if this one is in the Sale!


----------



## papertiger

Totally gatecrashing in here, I hope you don't mind 



djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.



First of all I want to say how sorry I am for the loss of your beloved pet Zhoe  Anyone who has had to go through similar understands it is totally heartbreaking, little pets have such large personalities they are sorely missed. 



ElainePG said:


> We spent a couple of days shopping in San Jose this weekend. I do have two bags to reveal (more on that later!) but just when I thought I was all "shopped out" my eye was caught by this cute little Valentino Rockstud.
> 
> I haven't purchased it, but I have it tucked away in the back of my mind as a possible future purchase. What I like about it is its weight, which is next to nothing. What I'm not entirely sure about is (oddly enough!) the *studs*. Will this bag hold its appeal in another 5 years, or will it look like the 2017 equivalent of a hoop skirt?
> 
> (As compared to my Gucci tote in photo #3 which, while a bit too big for me, I can't see ever going out of style.)
> 
> Thoughts?



Agreeing with others . 

Studs have been around for a while it's true, these classic gold ones on this elegant looking bag don't look like round silver moto studs which I think_ look_ heavier and will always look 'street', that bag does not scream STUDS . Besides, the studded shoe thing, which I _greatly_ admire on those that can wear, may date a lot quicker IMO. Just look at yourself objectively, forget fashion, I think you look very stylish, the bag is great with your shoes and just lifts the rest of your outfit. I think you may get more milage out of this bag than you might imagine. I have a (heavily) studded Gucci Babushka Boston (weighs about like a small solid gold bar and cost about the same, it's from 2008 and people follow me down the street to ask me where they can buy it ("too late mate!" ). I shall be wearing it 5 years, how much do you bet?

Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Totally gatecrashing in here, I hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I want to say how sorry I am for the loss of your beloved pet Zhoe  Anyone who has had to go through similar understands it is totally heartbreaking, little pets have such large personalities they are sorely missed.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreeing with others .
> 
> Studs have been around for a while it's true, these classic gold ones on this elegant looking bag don't look like round silver moto studs which I think_ look_ heavier and will always look 'street', that bag does not scream STUDS . Besides, the studded shoe thing, which I _greatly_ admire on those that can wear, may date a lot quicker IMO.* Just look at yourself objectively, forget fashion, I think you look very stylish, the bag is great with your shoes and just lifts the rest of your outfit. I think you may get more milage out of this bag than you might imagine.* I have a (heavily) studded Gucci Babushka Boston (weighs about like a small solid gold bar and cost about the same, it's from 2008 and people follow me down the street to ask me where they can buy it ("too late mate!" ). I shall be wearing it 5 years, how much do you bet?
> 
> Can't wait to see your reveal!


Of course you can "gatecrash," *papertiger*... come & stay a while!

Thank you so much for your advice on the Rockstud! You have a terrific sense of style, just like the other members of this thread, so I really appreciate what you're saying about this bag "lifting me up." Initially I tried the larger version of this same tote, and while it would have been perfect on *meg*, *skyqueen*, or *izzy*, it totally pulled me down. It looked like the *bag* was carrying *me*!:giggles: Then the SA showed me this one, and he nailed it: the bag was _exactly_ the right size for my 60" height.

Too bad I just  trashed my bag budget (though I adore what I bought, and one of them was a present) or I'd be on the phone to him today. But it's definitely climbing higher on my list as the hours pass!


----------



## ElainePG

Why don't I wear my Mulberry Alexa more often?


----------



## ladysarah

ElainePG said:


> Why don't I wear my Mulberry Alexa more often?



I don't know. Why don't you? It looks amazing.


----------



## ElainePG

ladysarah said:


> I don't know. Why don't you? It looks amazing.


Thank you, L.S.! I realized that I have some lovely bags I simply never think to reach for. So I have taken The Hubster's advice and posted a checklist of my full-sized bags inside my purse closet. When I take out a bag, I tick it off on the list. Too many ticks beside a bag, and I know it's time to carry a different one. 

This morning I looked at the list, and saw my poor little Alexa, with not a single tick mark beside it. "Well, we'll just see about that!" I thought to myself as I reached for it. I plan to carry it for the rest of the week. It really is a handsome, beautifully-made bag.


----------



## Brwneyed1

ElainePG said:


> Why don't I wear my Mulberry Alexa more often?


You always look so well put together ElainePG


----------



## Brwneyed1

skyqueen said:


> I agree with Elaine...a Longchamp Le Pliage would be perfect! For a few extra bucks you can have one custom made through their website. Size, handles, colors and initials...they really look great!


Thanks Skyqueen & Elaine . I have ordered both & will decide when I get them. I figured it can't hurt I can return one of them besides I got what seems like a good deal on the Longchamp Le Pliage on eBay . The one I ordered thru Zappo's is made from recyclable material & I like that idea.


----------



## barbee

Brwneyed1 said:


> Thanks Skyqueen & Elaine . I have ordered both & will decide when I get them. I figured it can't hurt I can return one of them besides I got what seems like a good deal on the Longchamp Le Pliage on eBay . The one I ordered thru Zappo's is made from recyclable material & I like that idea.


 I agree with Skyqueen and Elaine--you cannot go wrong with a Longchamp!  They are almost indestrucible(well no, my daughter used one,along with a backpack in Europe and stuffed it TOO full, so it is out of shape now.)  I bought one for a trip to Europe last year, in canvas with a floral print, and had no worries about ruining a designer bag.  It is  also great for weekend trips--holding magazines, etc..
 For your needs, it may just be perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

Brwneyed1 said:


> You always look so well put together ElainePG


Thank you so much, *brwneyed*!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I agree with Elaine...a Longchamp Le Pliage would be perfect! For a few extra bucks you can have one custom made through their website. Size, handles, colors and initials...they really look great!


I've done this, and I get a *ton* of compliments on it! (I also have several that aren't customized... I guess you'd say I'm a teensy bit obsessed with them?:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I agree with Skyqueen and Elaine--*you cannot go wrong with a Longchamp!*  They are almost indestrucible(well no, my daughter used one,along with a backpack in Europe and stuffed it TOO full, so it is out of shape now.)  I bought one for a trip to Europe last year, in canvas with a floral print, and had no worries about ruining a designer bag.  It is  also great for weekend trips--holding magazines, etc..
> For your needs, it may just be perfect!



What I love about my Longchamp bags is when I carry one folded up into a store, and then I unsnap it and SHAZAAM! Up pops a full-sized bag! I have impressed more sales people that way! I call them my "origami bags."


----------



## skyqueen

papertiger said:


> Totally gatecrashing in here, I hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I want to say how sorry I am for the loss of your beloved pet Zhoe  Anyone who has had to go through similar understands it is totally heartbreaking, little pets have such large personalities they are sorely missed.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreeing with others .
> 
> Studs have been around for a while it's true, these classic gold ones on this elegant looking bag don't look like round silver moto studs which I think_ look_ heavier and will always look 'street', that bag does not scream STUDS . Besides, the studded shoe thing, which I _greatly_ admire on those that can wear, may date a lot quicker IMO. Just look at yourself objectively, forget fashion, I think you look very stylish, the bag is great with your shoes and just lifts the rest of your outfit. I think you may get more milage out of this bag than you might imagine. I have a (heavily) studded Gucci Babushka Boston (weighs about like a small solid gold bar and cost about the same, it's from 2008 and people follow me down the street to ask me where they can buy it ("too late mate!" ). I shall be wearing it 5 years, how much do you bet?
> 
> Can't wait to see your reveal!




So happy to "see" you, paper tiger! We can always use some Gucci expertise! [emoji74]


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Why don't I wear my Mulberry Alexa more often?



Cause you have soooooo many bags 
Looks so great on you Elaine


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Isn't that always the way???* Not that I know anything about cars, but if it's the electrical system that starting to go, then it's def time for a new car*.
> 
> Yes, the flowers were a great touch... I must say I was pleasantly surprised!


Ugh, you are right. I have been absent for almost a week and it has been a hectic one. I still don't have my car back. The couldn't find anything wrong with the car and were getting ready to get it back to me after lubing the pistons. Then low and behold the top stopped working for them too. They ordered new sensors put those in and that didn't help. Last I heard late Friday was that they were going to have to take the back seat out to find the problem as that is where the electrical components are. I have heard nothing since then. 


udalrike said:


> I am 48... May I join you?
> Had a quick look through the last pages. Elaine, great car! And I love your horse, Skyqueen!


Welcome.


udalrike said:


> This is me:
> View attachment 2971895


Great picture.


udalrike said:


> And a quite cheap purse I am waiting for:
> 
> View attachment 2971903





udalrike said:


> And my beloved Liebeskind purse:
> 
> View attachment 2971910


Love your bags. The cobalt blue is such a great color.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I had 2 keys replaced about 4 years ago...$700.


Ugh. So far I haven't lost any keys.


udalrike said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, Skyqueen!!
> I don´t own high-end bags ("only" Liebeskind, Abro and other brands. Last week I gave a beautiful Coccinelle purse to a friend).
> I LOVE animals, jewelry (especially jade and amber) and purses. And of course my family...


You are in the right place. 


udalrike said:


> This is the Coccinelle bag I gave to my friend (mine was blue):
> 
> View attachment 2971972


I love this bag too. All the bags you have posted are so unusual and I just love that.


Florasun said:


> Just popping in to say "hi"! Miss you guys.
> Have been busy with a difficult class and work, and an event I am helping to coordinate next week, on top of that a nice dollop of hay fever and unexplained allergic reaction. I went to my dr. plus an allergist who couldn't find anything. Just blamed it on stress+stuff. Too exhausted to post much - just lurking.
> Fab car Elaine! It suits you.
> Skyqueen, I want to bring a lawn chair out and take a long nap next to beautiful Lucy. When I wake up will you join me for a cocktail?
> eta: forgot to mention my exciting news - Elaine, last week I nabbed a Turandot scarf from Fashionphile for less than retail! It is in fabulous condition.


Congrats on the scarf. I hope you are feeling better soon. My allergies have been awful the past few weeks as well. 


udalrike said:


> Thanks! I forgot my 2 Bovari bags.
> Black snake drawstring and brown one:
> 
> View attachment 2972012
> 
> View attachment 2972013


So pretty. I love snakeskin bags.


udalrike said:


> Thank you VERY much, Izzy!
> 
> I saw that many of you have cats and/or dogs.
> 
> This is our cat Lois:
> View attachment 2972063


Aww, what a handsome boy. We have 2 cats and 2 dogs.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> We do and they are wonderful companions. I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy, the real Izzy. Pippin's picture didn't upload but that is our Izzy. Lois is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2972069


Aww such a cutie.


ElainePG said:


> I know, right? I was really surprised! The woman who took care of me through the whole decision-making and purchase process could NOT have been nicer. I bought my old car (in 1999) from a woman, too. I don't want to sound sexist, but I really prefer buying cars from women! This woman is a really sharp dresser, too. She's in her early 70s, but tall and slender; yesterday she was wearing a black & white striped dress with one stripe of orange at the bottom, she was carrying an orange Tory Burch clutch bag, and wearing orange Kate Spade flats. Cool-A-Mente!


That is awesome. I hope to find a woman as my next salesperson. I am not sure if they have any. I would go back to the same guy that sold me the car I have, but he is now the finance manager. He was awesome too. He even came out to my house and paired the gate and garage opener. I just couldn't get it to work. He did in just a few minutes.


ElainePG said:


> You have such interesting bags, Uli! Brands that are probably well-known in Germany, but I've not seen them here. *So nice to see something different!*


Totally agree. I haven't seen anything that I must have in the way of bags. I have looked since I got a 25% off offer from Net-a-Porter yesterday. No bags but I did find a few pairs of cute shoes.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> I gave the blue one (the only one I had) to my friend, Elaine.
> One reason is that I am a person who loves to make presents and another is that her son Lukas fell from the roof of his high school (15 metres) in November and is very much handicapped now.
> She is suffering a lot right now.... ((


That was very kind of you. I like doing stuff like that for my friends as well. I am about ready to give my friend A the one with cancer my Chanel Chain around. She has been so sick lately and she bought it from me (hadn't paid) and then gave it back when she had to stop working again. She is supposed to be going on a trip to Paris with her mom and godmother the beginning of June and wanted to use the bag then. She may not be up to going but I still want her to have the bag.


skyqueen said:


> I just love BTs!
> Here is my Lily and Trixie...the one with the "stink-eye" is a little monster!
> Also Petey, my peacock...Cilifene's favorite!
> (Sorry Izzy...LOL!)


Aw, love the stink-eye, such cute babies.


udalrike said:


> I love jewelry too:
> 
> View attachment 2972229





udalrike said:


> View attachment 2972232





udalrike said:


> A little amber bracelet for my new Danish friend :
> 
> View attachment 2972245


Beautiful and unique jewelry.


ElainePG said:


> Eek, *mk*! It's a Mercedes, not a Beemer. Though I did test-drive the BMW small SUV, and it was waaaaaaay to large for me. This is the Merceder GLA, which is an even smaller SUV than my 16-year-old Lexus RX300 (which was able to park in "compact" parking spots, I kid you not!).
> 
> Apparently compact SUVs are all the rage now, so I'm "on trend." They're even calling them CUVs! Of course,* what I'd really like is a little 2-seater (red, of course!) but someone in the family needs a 4-door and a rear compartment to hold groceries, so I suppose I have to be the grown-up!*



I would love the 2 seater convertible as well. I will go with the 2 door but 4 seater version like I have for my next car. The loaner I have at the moment is a 4 door sedan and feels huge to drive.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I posted these pics on the Massaccesi thread but I wanted everyone to see this beautiful bag. The color is wonderful and the quality of the bag is amazing for the cost. This is the wedding gift for the bride who wants a small cobalt bag for her reception table so she can have some cosmetics to repair her face for pictures. It's an unusual wedding gift but I hope she loves it. There is no doubt I will be ordering one of these bags at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972457
> View attachment 2972458
> 
> 
> The top of the bag has a high quality zipper, the chain and the metal are also a quality product as is the stitching and the lining.


Gorgeous bag Izzy. What a great gift.


Izzy48 said:


> The storms destroyed our beautiful white azalea bushes this week but the pink are just beginning to bloom. It has been a absolutely beautiful  day in East Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972517
> 
> View attachment 2972519
> 
> 
> My little Pippin waiting for me to come inside.


Beautiful picture.


chessmont said:


> Re Music I am a smidge (just a smidge) younger than some of you but one of the older bands I saw was Procol Harum (A Whiter Shade of Pale, Conquistador) when I was about 14.  Another high point was seing Steve Martin before he was famous in a bar in Toronto called The Gas Works.  I was definitely underage LOL.  I lived in Detroit area and spent many weekends in Toronto which was such a progressive city compared to where I lived.  The drinking age was younger than MI and* I also had fake ID LOL.  Lotsa good memories.*



I had a fake ID too. Well, it wasn't fake it was a friends old DL. It had expired and she got a new one and gave me her old one. It really looked nothing like me either. I was 5'7" she was 5'4" with longer hair and hers was light brown. Mine was shorter and dark brown. It didn't matter though. Back in those days they just checked to make sure that the date said that you were 21.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Don´t laugh, ladies, but (maybe because I like Folk and History) I even like this bag:
> 
> View attachment 2972983


So cute.


udalrike said:


> An Abro bag:
> 
> View attachment 2972991


Love this one. Such a pretty pink.


Trudysmom said:


> I took my parchment Willis out to do a few errands with hubby today.


Great bag and photo Trudy.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Bought this (fun) bag yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2974170


This is a great looking summer bag.


skyqueen said:


> My dear friend, Cory, beat me to it! This book has been around for years but still funny!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cabin-Pressure-Elizabeth-Harwell/dp/0312028822


That looks like a fun book. I just ordered it.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Ugh, you are right. I have been absent for almost a week and it has been a hectic one. I still don't have my car back. The couldn't find anything wrong with the car and were getting ready to get it back to me after lubing the pistons. Then low and behold the top stopped working for them too. They ordered new sensors put those in and that didn't help. Last I heard late Friday was that they were going to have to take the back seat out to find the problem as that is where the electrical components are. I have heard nothing since then.


I think we have the same car, Meg. I had trouble with my top, too. Something got stuck in the side mechanism (in the trunk) that operates the roof. The mechanic thought it was the sensors, too. Once he found it the roof worked perfect. I haven't put the roof down yet...too cold, so fingers crossed!


----------



## megt10

songofthesea said:


> hi all!
> have been reading to catch up...had a week's break from school (teacher and it's vacation week!) and wanted to post....
> have been looking for a great drawstring bag for a while...have had a revolving door of Mansur gavriel, D and B and others but they were all too stiff...so, I was looking on zappos and saw what I thought was a nice one...was delivered yesterday and it's beautiful...the leather is so, so soft and it has some tonal embellishments at the top...it's called the echo drawstring by kooba...I got it in black and am just wondering if I should have gotten it in a different color...although right now, I don't have any black bags...I also got a new stella McCartney falabella in a gorgeous taupey color with gunmetal hardware....rounding off the list of new bags is an MZ Wallace in a color called tiger eye...it was time to clean out my closet from all of my gently used bags...I put them all on ebay and got my new beauties!
> was able to spend some time with good friends this week and now need a week off to recuperate!!!
> thanks for making me feel so welcomed to the group!


Can't wait to see pictures.


Florasun said:


> Elaine - here is the Turandot scarf I found. I haven't looked up the CW yet, but the colors are so perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2974855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974856


That is a great cw. I love this scarf.


Florasun said:


> Congrats on your new bags! I googled the kooba - the leather looks so yummy and squishy, like a nice leather pillow!  Love the falabella too.
> *
> I need to clean out my closet too,* but am leery of ebay.  Has anybody tried Tradesy?



Me too. I still have a bunch of stuff up on eBay but have not listed anything new in at least 6 months. The rules keep changing there and it is making it harder and harder for honest sellers to feel safe in selling there. I have not tried Tradesy or any other venue but I must find one soon and start selling again.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Yes, of *course* we're going to malls, *mk*! What's the point of a road trip if you don't hit the best malls? There's one in the tiny town of Prim, Nevada, that is known for its high-end outlet shops (Burberry, Williams-Sonoma, etc.). Or, at least, it used to be... we'd stop there when we were commuting between SLC and California. Then there's the Mall of America, the Stanford Shopping Center, and of course the South Coast Plaza (*meg* will be our tour guide!).
> 
> I love the idea of taking all our purses, but my trunk probably isn't large enough. I think we'd better limit it to 4 each. Of course, with all her years in the air, *skyqueen* can pack for a week into one little Longchamp bag!


I will be there. Love SCP!


ElainePG said:


> We spent a couple of days shopping in San Jose this weekend. I do have two bags to reveal (more on that later!) but just when I thought I was all "shopped out" my eye was caught by this cute little Valentino Rockstud.
> 
> I haven't purchased it, but I have it tucked away in the back of my mind as a possible future purchase. What I like about it is its weight, which is next to nothing. What I'm not entirely sure about is (oddly enough!) the *studs*. Will this bag hold its appeal in another 5 years, or will it look like the 2017 equivalent of a hoop skirt?
> 
> (As compared to my Gucci tote in photo #3 which, while a bit too big for me, I can't see ever going out of style.)
> 
> Thoughts?


I love it. I don't care if fashion changes I will always wear what I love and what works for me. In fact, I wouldn't mind the craze dying down a bit. I prefer not to see the bag that I am carrying on ever 4th person.


djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.





Cilifene said:


> Love the Rockstud on you Elaine - Valentinos studded shoes has been around forever hasn't they? ..*Megt* know all about this I guess - I think the studded V bags will be here forever too....


Yes and they are still going strong. I will wear my kitten heel stud shoes for a very long time. They are still the most comfortable shoes that I own.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Elaine,
> I will offer you a new twist on "thoughts on the Rockstud--will it be a classic?" Although I did not purchase one when I thought about it, I really should have!  I had the same thoughts as you.  You obviously have more handbags than I do, but there is only so much time to use each bag.  If a bag makes you happy, now, why care if it is out of style 5 years down the road?  At some point, you may get tired of some of your older bags, and with new ones coming on board in your life, do you really need to bemoan the fact one may be no longer in style?  If you continue to love it, you will use it.  If not, get rid of it.  I would hate that your newer bags are not used frequently, because you have older ones which need to "make the rounds."  You KNOW you will keep buying bags, and the more you own, the less time for each.  I say, if you are attracted to the Rockstud, buy it for now, and love it!  After all, none of us know where we will be 5 years down the road(?!!)
> Oh, and I think it looks so sharp on you!


+1 Very well said.


djfmn said:


> To the ladies I know who will understand as I sit crying on the couch. I had to put down my darling Cairn Terrier Zhoe today she was 14 years old. She was suffering from heart failure and her kidney and liver were starting to fail as well. She was unable to keep anything down and had severe diarrhea.
> 
> The vet indicated that there was little to no chance of any recovery so with a heavy heart my son Zach and I decided it was best to let her go. Even though I know it was the best decision it is still devastating to make the tough decision.



Oh D, I am so very sorry. It is heartbreaking. It gets easier as the months go by. I had to put Beau to sleep in October. I can now look at his picture and not cry but instead remember his bossy man attitude with a smile.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Why don't I wear my Mulberry Alexa more often?


I don't know why either. It does look fantastic on you and is such a beautiful color.


skyqueen said:


> I think we have the same car, Meg. I had trouble with my top, too. Something got stuck in the side mechanism (in the trunk) that operates the roof. The mechanic thought it was the sensors, too. Once he found it the roof worked perfect. I haven't put the roof down yet...too cold, so fingers crossed!



It sounds like the same problem. I hope that I get my car back soon. The weather is perfect top-down driving weather here. What year is your car? Mine is an 09.


----------



## udalrike

Hello, Megt10!! Thank you for your replies!
Your friend will be very pleased about the bag. It is a wonderful present AND a great gesture!
About Beau (love the name): I had my dog Vasco put to sleep 3 years ago and I could not look at pictures of him for 2 years. Even now I try to avoid it.


----------



## udalrike

Elaine, I would choose the bag with the studs too!

Florasun, great scarf! Are you getting those pretty shoes?


----------



## udalrike

Difm, sorry about your loss!


----------



## udalrike

Another bag I should wear more often (hand painted), shouldn´t I?


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Hello, Megt10!! Thank you for your replies!
> Your friend will be very pleased about the bag. It is a wonderful present AND a great gesture!
> About Beau (love the name): I had my dog Vasco put to sleep 3 years ago and I could not look at pictures of him for 2 years. Even now I try to avoid it.



It was hard at first to look at his pictures. I have so many though all around the house now and I find it comforting. His ashes are buried in the backyard. I had a really nice marker done for him. It was one of his favorite spots.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> It sounds like the same problem. I hope that I get my car back soon. The weather is perfect top-down driving weather here. What year is your car? Mine is an 09.


I thought my car was an '05 but P says it's an '06...I'm not into cars, obviously!



udalrike said:


> Another bag I should wear more often (hand painted), shouldn´t I?
> 
> View attachment 2977434


What a gorgeous bag...wear it!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> It was hard at first to look at his pictures. I have so many though all around the house now and I find it comforting. His ashes are buried in the backyard. I had a really nice marker done for him. It was one of his favorite spots.


Perfect Meg! Is that Saint Francis of Assisi? 
We have our pets buried on the hill between the two houses...a nice peaceful spot!
We also have 2 horses buried in the paddock.
Our Morgan is 30 years old but in good shape...I just love him. He's so affectionate!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *Cause you have soooooo many bags*
> Looks so great on you Elaine



Well, there is that, *cilifene*! I trying to put them through a "rotation" process now... we'll see if that works!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Aww such a cutie.
> 
> That is awesome. I hope to find a woman as my next salesperson. I am not sure if they have any. I would go back to the same guy that sold me the car I have, but he is now the finance manager. He was awesome too. *He even came out to my house and paired the gate and garage opener. I just couldn't get it to work. He did in just a few minutes.*
> 
> Totally agree. I haven't seen anything that I must have in the way of bags. I have looked since I got a 25% off offer from Net-a-Porter yesterday. No bags but *I did find a few pairs of cute shoes*.



I may need to have her come out to my house. I can't figure out how to pop the hood, and I've looked at every single little button & lever!

Tell us about the shoes!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That was very kind of you. I like doing stuff like that for my friends as well. *I am about ready to give my friend A the one with cancer my Chanel Chain around.* She has been so sick lately and she bought it from me (hadn't paid) and then gave it back when she had to stop working again. She is supposed to be going on a trip to Paris with her mom and godmother the beginning of June and wanted to use the bag then. She may not be up to going but I still want her to have the bag.
> 
> Aw, love the stink-eye, such cute babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and unique jewelry.
> 
> 
> I would love the 2 seater convertible as well. I will go with the 2 door but 4 seater version like I have for my next car. The loaner I have at the moment is a 4 door sedan and feels huge to drive.



You are a terrific friend, meg. She will be thrilled, and it will really lift her spirits. Even if she just carries it to doctor's visits, it will make her feel special.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I don't know why either. *It does look fantastic on you and is such a beautiful color.*
> 
> 
> It sounds like the same problem. I hope that I get my car back soon. The weather is perfect top-down driving weather here. What year is your car? Mine is an 09.



Thank you, *meg*! Don't tell *Izzy*, but the color is "Pheasant Green."


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It was hard at first to look at his pictures. I have so many though all around the house now and I find it comforting. His ashes are buried in the backyard. *I had a really nice marker done for him. It was one of his favorite spots.*


You have created a beautiful tribute, *meg*. I love St. Francis of Assisi. He said so many wise things! I really like "Grant that I might not so much seek to be loved as to love." 

We have a St. Francis carved wood statue in our yard, beside a tree. We're not Catholic, but I really like what he stood for. When we first put it up, my Mom came over, looked the statue over, and then said (this is priceless): "You couldn't find a *Jewish* saint?"


----------



## udalrike

Megt, WOW what a beautiful place!! Beau was/is indeed loved! Thanks for showing us the picture!
Vasco is buried in our garden too.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> *Elaine, I would choose the bag with the studs too!*
> 
> Florasun, great scarf! Are you getting those pretty shoes?


I'm thinking about it, Uli! We will see if it goes on sale.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Skyqueen!
Do you have a photo of Morgan?


----------



## udalrike

Funny, Elaine!!! 
Have you ever been to Assisi? I was there 4 years ago.


----------



## udalrike

I like this one too:


----------



## udalrike

Assisi:


----------



## udalrike

Speaking of Italy:

Not mine, but a nice bag:

http://www.wardow.com/campomaggi-lavata-henkeltasche-c1356vl-1701.html


----------



## udalrike

Or this:

http://www.wardow.com/campomaggi-lavata-henkeltasche-c1596lavl-2207.html


----------



## udalrike

And this:

http://www.wardow.com/campomaggi-kroko-clutch-c2073alvl-2018.html


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> I like this one too:
> 
> View attachment 2977497


Yes, Uli, that is a beautiful quotation.


----------



## udalrike

This thread has to do with age. Do you know this one?

[FONT=arial black,avant garde]
​[/FONT][FONT=arial          black,avant garde][/FONT]
[FONT=arial black,avant garde] [/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde]*THE          GEOGRAPHY OF A WOMAN

Between 18 and 22, a woman is like Africa -- half discovered, half wild, fertile and naturally          beautiful.

Between 23 and 30, a woman is like Europe          -- well-developed and open to trade, especially for something of real value.

Between 31 and 35, a woman is like          Spain -- very hot, relaxed,          and convinced of her own beauty.

Between 36 and 40, a woman is like Greece -- gently aging,          but still a warm and desirable place to visit.

Between 41 and 50, a woman is like Great Britain, with a glorious and          all-conquering past.

Between 51 and 60, a woman is like Israel -- has been through war,          doesn't make the same mistakes twice, and takes care of business.

Between 61 and 70, a woman is like Canada -- cool, self-preserving,          but open to meeting new people.

After 70, she becomes Tibet -- wildly beautiful,          with a mysterious past and the wisdom of the ages, an adventurous spirit and a thirst for spiritual knowledge.
THE GEOGRAPHY OF A MAN&#8230;

Between 1 and 100, a man is like Iran -- ruled by a couple          of nuts.
​*[/FONT]​


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I thought my car was an '05 but P says it's an '06...I'm not into cars, obviously!
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous bag...wear it!


I am not into cars either. When my Service Advisor asked me last week if the car that they put me in was alright. I said yeah its fine. He asked which model it was I told him a black 4 door.


skyqueen said:


> Perfect Meg! Is that Saint Francis of Assisi?
> We have our pets buried on the hill between the two houses...a nice peaceful spot!
> We also have 2 horses buried in the paddock.
> Our Morgan is 30 years old but in good shape...I just love him. He's so affectionate!


Aww. Yes, it is Saint Francis. We have 3 or 4 of them. One was my MIL's parents. They collected a lot of religious artifacts. Most of them are now in the Huntington Museum.


ElainePG said:


> I may need to have her come out to my house. I can't figure out how to pop the hood, and I've looked at every single little button & lever!
> 
> Tell us about the shoes!!!!!!


Well, there have been several pairs ordered. None of them have a heel higher than 3.5 inches and several are open toed for when my ingrown toenail bothers me which is almost all the time these days. I will take pictures of the keepers when they arrive. I also replaced my worn out Birkenstock sandals with about 4 more pairs. They were available on sale at Amazon for the all leather version of the Gizeh. The price has since gone back up to 130.00. Since I wear these shoes at home and walking the dogs they really have been the best investment, if not in style but comfort.


ElainePG said:


> You are a terrific friend, meg. She will be thrilled, and it will really lift her spirits. Even if she just carries it to doctor's visits, it will make her feel special.


I would have given it to her the first time around except that a friend of hers was shopping my closet for shoes. I just couldn't charge her friend and tell A it was a gift.


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*! Don't tell *Izzy*, but the color is "Pheasant Green."





ElainePG said:


> You have created a beautiful tribute, *meg*. I love St. Francis of Assisi. He said so many wise things! I really like "Grant that I might not so much seek to be loved as to love."
> 
> We have a St. Francis carved wood statue in our yard, beside a tree. We're not Catholic, but I really like what he stood for. When we first put it up, my Mom came over, looked the statue over, and then said (this is priceless): "You couldn't find a *Jewish* saint?"


 I know too funny that we have several wood carvings too that really need to follow the rest to the Huntington. I do love Saint Francis.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Why don't I wear my Mulberry Alexa more often?


Great looking outfit, Elaine!  The Mulberry is perfect.

Now, about our roadtrip, I'm willing to concede 4 bags are enough, because we're probably going to find more on our mall stops!!


----------



## mkpurselover

udalrike said:


> This thread has to do with age. Do you know this one?
> 
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde]
> ​[/FONT][FONT=arial          black,avant garde][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde] [/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde]*THE          GEOGRAPHY OF A WOMAN
> 
> Between 18 and 22, a woman is like Africa -- half discovered, half wild, fertile and naturally          beautiful.
> 
> Between 23 and 30, a woman is like Europe          -- well-developed and open to trade, especially for something of real value.
> 
> Between 31 and 35, a woman is like          Spain -- very hot, relaxed,          and convinced of her own beauty.
> 
> Between 36 and 40, a woman is like Greece -- gently aging,          but still a warm and desirable place to visit.
> 
> Between 41 and 50, a woman is like Great Britain, with a glorious and          all-conquering past.
> 
> Between 51 and 60, a woman is like Israel -- has been through war,          doesn't make the same mistakes twice, and takes care of business.
> 
> Between 61 and 70, a woman is like Canada -- cool, self-preserving,          but open to meeting new people.
> 
> After 70, she becomes Tibet -- wildly beautiful,          with a mysterious past and the wisdom of the ages, an adventurous spirit and a thirst for spiritual knowledge.
> THE GEOGRAPHY OF A MAN&#8230;
> 
> Between 1 and 100, a man is like Iran -- ruled by a couple          of nuts.
> ​*[/FONT]​


Great post Uli!! I AM ISRAEL


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Megt, WOW what a beautiful place!! Beau was/is indeed loved! Thanks for showing us the picture!
> Vasco is buried in our garden too.



The boys love the garden. Beau really loved it and so often I can picture him on his back 4 feet in the air and a big smile on his face.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Assisi:
> 
> View attachment 2977509


That is beautiful.


udalrike said:


> This thread has to do with age. Do you know this one?
> 
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde]
> ​[/FONT][FONT=arial          black,avant garde][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde] [/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde]*THE          GEOGRAPHY OF A WOMAN
> 
> Between 18 and 22, a woman is like Africa -- half discovered, half wild, fertile and naturally          beautiful.
> 
> Between 23 and 30, a woman is like Europe          -- well-developed and open to trade, especially for something of real value.
> 
> Between 31 and 35, a woman is like          Spain -- very hot, relaxed,          and convinced of her own beauty.
> 
> Between 36 and 40, a woman is like Greece -- gently aging,          but still a warm and desirable place to visit.
> 
> Between 41 and 50, a woman is like Great Britain, with a glorious and          all-conquering past.
> 
> Between 51 and 60, a woman is like Israel -- has been through war,          doesn't make the same mistakes twice, and takes care of business.
> 
> Between 61 and 70, a woman is like Canada -- cool, self-preserving,          but open to meeting new people.
> 
> After 70, she becomes Tibet -- wildly beautiful,          with a mysterious past and the wisdom of the ages, an adventurous spirit and a thirst for spiritual knowledge.
> THE GEOGRAPHY OF A MAN
> 
> Between 1 and 100, a man is like Iran -- ruled by a couple          of nuts.
> ​*[/FONT]​


----------



## megt10

Elaine, I can't remember if I posted these. I have since purchased them in the pink version as well. They are very comfortable and easy to walk in. Naturally, they are now 25% off at NAP. Oh well.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Great looking outfit, Elaine!  The Mulberry is perfect.
> 
> Now, about our roadtrip, I'm willing to concede 4 bags are enough, because we're *probably going to find more on our mall stops*!!



Very good point, *mk*!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Elaine, I can't remember if I posted these. I have since purchased them in the pink version as well. They are very comfortable and easy to walk in. Naturally, they are now 25% off at NAP. Oh well.


Wow! (This is Elaine with her eyes popping out of her head.) They are *gorgeous*!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> The boys love the garden. Beau really loved it and so often I can picture him on his back 4 feet in the air and a big smile on his face.


You have created such a beautiful garden, *meg*.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Aww. Yes, it is Saint Francis. We have 3 or 4 of them. One was my MIL's parents. They collected a lot of religious artifacts. *Most of them are now in the Huntington Museum.*



Very impressive! Were the pieces from Europe, from before the war?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow! (This is Elaine with her eyes popping out of her head.) They are *gorgeous*!


Thank you. I just love them so much. 


ElainePG said:


> You have created such a beautiful garden, *meg*.


Thanks the lightning is rather magical looking at night. I had it put in when we first did the garden. It looked nothing like it does now. When we moved in there were 3 huge palm trees that looked like telephone poles and rocks and bramble. It took my landscaper 6 months to do everything that needed to be done. The lights were to help see the boys when I let them out to go when it is dark. We live behind a hill and it is a coyote walkway back there. So I never let them out alone and always make sure that I can see them. The cats never get to go out but we did have a doggie/kitty door put in on the atrium and they can go out there and enjoy the weather. We had a security net put over the top because we also have birds of prey that live in the trees behind the house. 


ElainePG said:


> Very impressive! Were the pieces from Europe, from before the war?



Yes, the pieces were from Europe before the war. There is a disk that I have somewhere. I will see if I can find it and download some of the pictures.


----------



## megt10

Ladies, I am thrilled. I finally got my car back and was even more thrilled to find out that it was all covered under the warranty. My only cost was the insurance that I took out on the rental car. So the totally for everything was 326.00. I was expecting thousands of dollars. They also detailed my car for free. She looks so beautiful and just in time for the nice weather.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> The boys love the garden. Beau really loved it and so often I can picture him on his back 4 feet in the air and a big smile on his face.



You have such a beautiful garden.  It looks like a tranquil retreat!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am thrilled. I finally got my car back and was even more thrilled to find out that it was all covered under the warranty. My only cost was the insurance that I took out on the rental car. So the totally for everything was 326.00. I was expecting thousands of dollars. They also detailed my car for free. She looks so beautiful and just in time for the nice weather.


 
Meg, while your car is beautiful, I am more in love with your garage!  So clean!


----------



## barbee

If this works, I have finally learned how to post a picture, thanks to the hubster.  This is my new Gucci, which I still have not decided if I want to keep.  I have a nother bag on the way, then will make a decision.  My only concern is this buttery soft bag is not a "summer"color.  I do love it, though, especially at 40% off!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> You have such a beautiful garden.  It looks like a tranquil retreat!


Thank you. We really love it. The only thing I wanted that I didn't get was a pool. We could have done a small one but then there would not have been room for the dogs to go out. 


barbee said:


> Meg, while your car is beautiful, I am more in love with your garage!  So clean!


Thank you Barbee. That actually was the first thing we did when we moved in to the house almost 7 years ago. DH had to have the liquid granite floor and cabinets installed. We also closed in the rafters with a ceiling and that minimizes the dust. After seeing those cabinets I insisted on a new kitchen as the ones in the garage were better than the ones in the kitchen. It was downhill after that with one renovation after another. The house was a total fixer.


barbee said:


> View attachment 2977942
> 
> 
> If this works, I have finally learned how to post a picture, thanks to the hubster.  This is my new Gucci, which I still have not decided if I want to keep.  I have a nother bag on the way, then will make a decision.  My only concern is this buttery soft bag is not a "summer"color.  I do love it, though, especially at 40% off!


Oh it's beautiful. I say keep especially at 40% off. I wouldn't worry about it being a summer color. It's really very neutral and would look stunning as a pop of color against more summery type clothes.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I just love them so much.
> 
> Thanks the lightning is rather magical looking at night. I had it put in when we first did the garden. It looked nothing like it does now. When we moved in there were 3 huge palm trees that looked like telephone poles and rocks and bramble. It took my landscaper 6 months to do everything that needed to be done. The lights were to help see the boys when I let them out to go when it is dark. We live behind a hill and it is a coyote walkway back there. So I never let them out alone and always make sure that I can see them. The cats never get to go out but we did have a doggie/kitty door put in on the atrium and they can go out there and enjoy the weather. We had a security net put over the top because we also have birds of prey that live in the trees behind the house.
> 
> 
> Yes, the pieces were from Europe before the war. *There is a disk that I have somewhere. I will see if I can find it and download some of the pictures*.



That would be so interesting, *meg*!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am thrilled. I finally got my car back and was even more thrilled to find out that it was all covered under the warranty. My only cost was the insurance that I took out on the rental car. So the totally for everything was 326.00. I was expecting thousands of dollars. They also detailed my car for free. She looks so beautiful and just in time for the nice weather.


What a gorgeous car, meg! It looks like the most gorgeous shade of *rose*-red. Do I have it right?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 2977942
> 
> 
> If this works, I have finally learned how to post a picture, thanks to the hubster.  This is my new Gucci, which I still have not decided if I want to keep.  I have a nother bag on the way, then will make a decision.  My only concern is this buttery soft bag is not a "summer"color.  I do love it, though, especially at 40% off!


It's beautiful, barbee, and it's a perfect match for meg's car!:giggles:

I only own one Gucci bag... it's the bamboo-handled tote. The only fault I can find with it is that after a year (and I don't carry it often) the leather has softened and is sagging. However, I know this wouldn't be a problem for some. However, because it's an East-West tote, i don't care for the look of the "droop." But your bag may very well not have that problem; I'm just mentioning my problem in case you want to do more research.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you. We really love it. The only thing I wanted that I didn't get was a pool. We could have done a small one but then there would not have been room for the dogs to go out.
> 
> Thank you Barbee. That actually was the first thing we did when we moved in to the house almost 7 years ago. DH had to have the liquid granite floor and cabinets installed. We also closed in the rafters with a ceiling and that minimizes the dust. After seeing those cabinets I insisted on a new kitchen as the ones in the garage were better than the ones in the kitchen. It was downhill after that with one renovation after another. The house was a total fixer.
> 
> Oh it's beautiful. I say keep especially at 40% off. I wouldn't worry about it being a summer color. *It's really very neutral and would look stunning as a pop of color against more summery type clothes*.


I agree with meg that it's a year-round color!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That would be so interesting, *meg*!


I will see if I can find it this weekend. Shaping up for another super busy week.


ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous car, meg! It looks like the most gorgeous shade of *rose*-red. Do I have it right?



Thank you Elaine. It is a true red and I am so happy to have her back. I am still shocked that everything was free including the detailing. The only thing I miss about the rental is the new car smell.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It's beautiful, barbee, and it's a perfect match for meg's car!:giggles:
> 
> I only own one Gucci bag... it's the bamboo-handled tote. The only fault I can find with it is that after a year (and I don't carry it often) the leather has softened and is sagging. However, I know this wouldn't be a problem for some. However, because it's an East-West tote, i don't care for the look of the "droop." But your bag may very well not have that problem; I'm just mentioning my problem in case you want to do more research.



No wonder I love the color of that bag.


----------



## Brwneyed1

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am thrilled. I finally got my car back and was even more thrilled to find out that it was all covered under the warranty. My only cost was the insurance that I took out on the rental car. So the totally for everything was 326.00. I was expecting thousands of dollars. They also detailed my car for free. She looks so beautiful and just in time for the nice weather.



She's a beauty.


----------



## Brwneyed1

barbee said:


> View attachment 2977942
> 
> 
> If this works, I have finally learned how to post a picture, thanks to the hubster.  This is my new Gucci, which I still have not decided if I want to keep.  I have a nother bag on the way, then will make a decision.  My only concern is this buttery soft bag is not a "summer"color.  I do love it, though, especially at 40% off!



Oh wow! she's beautiful .


----------



## Brwneyed1

I receive my tote from Zappos today that I was telling you about & she's beautiful. I'm not sure how to post pics. I think it has more room then I might need but we will see. My problem now is do I carry a tote & purse or just purse ?


----------



## megt10

Brwneyed1 said:


> She's a beauty.


Thank you. She is my all time favorite car that I have owned. When I replace her I will get pretty much the same thing except with a grey interior. I wanted that this time around but it was a special order and I didn't have the time to wait. Though for now I am going to enjoy her and hope that I don't have any more problems. The next problem will send me to the dealership. Since I am the one who drives my MIL everywhere I have to have a reliable car. I certainly can't have a problem with her as a passenger either. She can't get into my DH's car.


----------



## Brwneyed1

megt10 said:


> Thank you. She is my all time favorite car that I have owned. When I replace her I will get pretty much the same thing except with a grey interior. I wanted that this time around but it was a special order and I didn't have the time to wait. Though for now I am going to enjoy her and hope that I don't have any more problems. The next problem will send me to the dealership. Since I am the one who drives my MIL everywhere I have to have a reliable car. I certainly can't have a problem with her as a passenger either. She can't get into my DH's car.



DH's car. I understand about having a reliable car . I have 2005 Toyota corolla sport my very 1st new car. I adore her & she has been VERY good to me.


----------



## Florasun

barbee said:


> View attachment 2977942
> 
> 
> If this works, I have finally learned how to post a picture, thanks to the hubster.  This is my new Gucci, which I still have not decided if I want to keep.  I have a nother bag on the way, then will make a decision.  My only concern is this buttery soft bag is not a "summer"color.  I do love it, though, especially at 40% off!


 
Your Gucci bag is beautiful! Great buy at 40% off!


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am thrilled. I finally got my car back and was even more thrilled to find out that it was all covered under the warranty. My only cost was the insurance that I took out on the rental car. So the totally for everything was 326.00. I was expecting thousands of dollars. They also detailed my car for free. She looks so beautiful and just in time for the nice weather.



Nice car!!


----------



## udalrike

Megt, such a wonderful garden. I love your shoes (also the Birkenstocks) AND your Mercedes!


----------



## udalrike

When I was in Mont- St.- Michel 30 years ago I lost one Birkenstock that fell from a cliff.
Like Marlene Dietrich sang: " I still have a suitcase in Berlin " , I could sing "I still have a Birkenstock in Mont- St.- Michel.....


----------



## udalrike

Mont-St.-Michel:


----------



## udalrike

The Gucci bag is very pretty. I like the colour.


----------



## udalrike

This would be my dream Gucci bag:

http://www.gucci.com/de/styles/370833E184N4665#


----------



## udalrike

Have none, only a Gucci watch.


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Skyqueen!
> Do you have a photo of Morgan?


Here's my Morgan, Ragtime...he gives kisses and of course Miss Lucy!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Here's my Morgan, Ragtime...he gives kisses and of course Miss Lucy!



Ragtime is a beauty.


----------



## Florasun

Barbed, for some reason it won't let me quote your post about bags becoming dated, but I wanted to say I liked it. Even 'classics' can look dated after a while, and become worn and need replacing. I'm sure you, me, Elaine and every other 50+ girl on here have several classic bags in the closet already, so why not carry a trendy bag once in awhile? If you love it and can afford it. If we were in the wardrobe building stage, then I might be more cautious.


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Assisi:
> 
> View attachment 2977509


My Mom and I were at the monastary in 1985...what a trip! Love Italy!



udalrike said:


> This thread has to do with age. Do you know this one?
> 
> 
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde]
> [/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde]*THE          GEOGRAPHY OF A WOMAN*[/FONT]​[FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde]*[FONT=arial black,avant garde][FONT=arial black,avant garde]Between 18 and 22, a woman is like Africa -- half discovered, half wild, fertile and naturally          beautiful.​**[/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT]​[FONT=arial black,avant garde]
> [FONT=arial black,avant garde]Between 23 and 30, a woman is like Europe          -- well-developed and open to trade, especially for something of real value.[/FONT]​
> [/FONT]**[FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=arial black,avant garde]Between 31 and 35, a woman is like          [/FONT]**Spain -- very hot, relaxed,          and convinced of her own beauty.*​
> *
> 
> Between 36 and 40, a woman is like ​
> *
> [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial black,avant garde][/FONT]*Greece** -- gently aging,          but still a warm and desirable place to visit.*​
> 
> *Between 41 and 50, a woman is like *​
> 
> *Great Britain**,** with a glorious and          all-conquering past.*​
> ​*Between 51 and 60, a woman is like *​
> 
> *Israel** --** has been through war,          doesn't make the same mistakes twice, and takes care of business.*​
> 
> *Between 61 and 70, a woman is like *​
> 
> *Canada** -- **cool, self-preserving,          but open to meeting new people.*​
> 
> *After 70, she becomes *​
> 
> *Tibet** -- wildly beautiful,          with a mysterious past and the wisdom of the ages, an adventurous spirit and a thirst for spiritual knowledge.*​
> 
> 
> *THE GEOGRAPHY OF A MAN*​
> 
> *Between 1 and 100, a man is like **Iran** -- ruled by a couple          of nuts.*​​


Love this!​ 


megt10 said:


> I am not into cars either. When my Service Advisor asked me last week if the car that they put me in was alright. I said yeah its fine. He asked which model it was I told him a black 4 door.





megt10 said:


> Aww. Yes, it is Saint Francis. We have 3 or 4 of them. One was my MIL's parents. They collected a lot of religious artifacts. Most of them are now in the Huntington Museum.
> 
> Well, there have been several pairs ordered. None of them have a heel higher than 3.5 inches and several are open toed for when my ingrown toenail bothers me which is almost all the time these days. I will take pictures of the keepers when they arrive. I also replaced my worn out Birkenstock sandals with about 4 more pairs. They were available on sale at Amazon for the all leather version of the Gizeh. The price has since gone back up to 130.00. Since I wear these shoes at home and walking the dogs they really have been the best investment, if not in style but comfort.​
> I would have given it to her the first time around except that a friend of hers was shopping my closet for shoes. I just couldn't charge her friend and tell A it was a gift.​
> ​
> I know too funny that we have several wood carvings too that really need to follow the rest to the Huntington. I do love Saint Francis.​



I have several Mephisto sandals...so comfy! 

​


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> The boys love the garden. Beau really loved it and so often I can picture him on his back 4 feet in the air and a big smile on his face.


So tranquil and not a lot of lawn to mow!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am thrilled. I finally got my car back and was even more thrilled to find out that it was all covered under the warranty. My only cost was the insurance that I took out on the rental car. So the totally for everything was 326.00. I was expecting thousands of dollars. They also detailed my car for free. She looks so beautiful and just in time for the nice weather.


LOL! Same car but definitely NOT same garage. WOW, now that's clean!


----------



## Florasun

I wanted to mention one of my favorite stores is having a sale. And I was bad. I would have been badder if I could have afforded it.

http://www.betteridge.com/sale/

They are very nice to deal with.
I will post a photo of my badness when it gets here.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 2977942
> 
> 
> If this works, I have finally learned how to post a picture, thanks to the hubster.  This is my new Gucci, which I still have not decided if I want to keep.  I have a nother bag on the way, then will make a decision.  My only concern is this buttery soft bag is not a "summer"color.  I do love it, though, especially at 40% off!


Gorgeous rich color...I think you could wear this year-round!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Mont-St.-Michel:
> 
> View attachment 2978278


Looks surreal! WOW!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> I wanted to mention one of my favorite stores is having a sale. And I was bad. I would have been badder if I could have afforded it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/sale/
> 
> They are very nice to deal with.
> I will post a photo of my badness when it gets here.


You are up EARLY!
Love Betteridge...you can always find unique things!
Can't wait to see your new goody...........................


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> When I was in Mont- St.- Michel 30 years ago I lost one Birkenstock that fell from a cliff.
> Like Marlene Dietrich sang: " I still have a suitcase in Berlin " , I could sing "I still have a Birkenstock in Mont- St.- Michel.....


 Udalrike, I bet there is a good story behind losing that Birkenstock!  I also have great memories of Mont-St-Michel, with my daughter and other high shcoolers--must be 9-10 years ago now! Plus Assissi...
I bought my first pair of Birkenstock sandals last year, and have been loving them.  Everything makes a comeback; wasn't that long ago Dr Scholl's came back, maybe 5-6 years ago.  So Elaine, that means those "Dynasty" shoulder pads will be swinging back in our lives soon(shudder!)


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> When I was in Mont- St.- Michel 30 years ago I lost one Birkenstock that fell from a cliff.
> Like Marlene Dietrich sang: " I still have a suitcase in Berlin " , I could sing "I still have a Birkenstock in Mont- St.- Michel.....



Love it!


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Great looking outfit, Elaine!  The Mulberry is perfect.
> 
> Now, about our roadtrip, I'm willing to concede 4 bags are enough, because we're probably going to find more on our mall stops!!



I'm not sure Elaine. My grey Alexis went with me to the Show House on Sunday and it was a hit so to speak. Several ages from teenage to older complimented it. Still carrying it.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> I wanted to mention one of my favorite stores is having a sale. And I was bad. I would have been badder if I could have afforded it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/sale/
> 
> They are very nice to deal with.
> I will post a photo of my badness when it gets here.



I h ave never heard of this store. I wish I had never heard of this store. You should never post a store like this again. Isn't this lovely?

http://www.betteridge.com/yossi-harari-roxanne-aquamarine-bead-gilver-long-necklace/p/8546/


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Megt, such a wonderful garden. I love your shoes (also the Birkenstocks) AND your Mercedes!


Thank you. I wear my Birkenstocks around the house and out walking the dogs through the hills here. They have been so hard to find in the all leather version that I have stocked up and now should be good for a few years


udalrike said:


> Mont-St.-Michel:
> 
> View attachment 2978278


Gorgeous.


udalrike said:


> This would be my dream Gucci bag:
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/de/styles/370833E184N4665#


So unique looking.


skyqueen said:


> Here's my Morgan, Ragtime...he gives kisses and of course Miss Lucy!


Aww, they are so gorgeous.


skyqueen said:


> LOL! Same car but definitely NOT same garage. WOW, now that's clean!


I try and keep the garage clean and organized. I store a lot of stuff out there.


Florasun said:


> I wanted to mention one of my favorite stores is having a sale. And I was bad. I would have been badder if I could have afforded it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/sale/
> 
> They are very nice to deal with.
> I will post a photo of my badness when it gets here.



Oh boy, I feel badness coming on


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> *I h ave never heard of this store. I wish I had never heard of this store. You should never post a store like this again*. Isn't this lovely?
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/yossi-harari-roxanne-aquamarine-bead-gilver-long-necklace/p/8546/



 I totally agree! That necklace is beautiful and so you.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I h ave never heard of this store. I wish I had never heard of this store. You should never post a store like this again. Isn't this lovely?
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/yossi-harari-roxanne-aquamarine-bead-gilver-long-necklace/p/8546/


 
Just remember you have several necklaces being made! I will say no more..............


----------



## skyqueen

I got the cutest surprise in the mail yesterday from my special tPF friend!
A Swarovski martini bag charm...love it! I'll wear with my Swarovski martini jean jacket. 
Guess I'll have to start drinking Cosmos..........................


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Udalrike, I bet there is a good story behind losing that Birkenstock!  I also have great memories of Mont-St-Michel, with my daughter and other high shcoolers--must be 9-10 years ago now! Plus Assissi...
> I bought my first pair of Birkenstock sandals last year, and have been loving them.  Everything makes a comeback; wasn't that long ago Dr Scholl's came back, maybe 5-6 years ago.  So Elaine, that means those "Dynasty" shoulder pads will be swinging back in our lives soon(shudder!)


Speaking of Dynasty...anyone watching The Royals on E? Trashy, campy fun and Joan Collins just joined the cast as the Grand Duchess. Her lighting is tweaked but she still looks damn good for her age...terrific figure!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I got the cutest surprise in the mail yesterday from my special tPF friend!
> A Swarovski martini bag charm...love it! I'll wear with my Swarovski martini jean jacket.
> Guess I'll have to start drinking Cosmos..........................



That is adorable.


----------



## udalrike

Skyqueen, thanks for the pictures of your horses!! They are gorgeous!! I wished I could smell them,
because I love the smell of horses....

Great bag charm!


----------



## udalrike

Florasun, I am curious..... 

Izzy, great necklace!!


----------



## udalrike

I like this bangle:

http://www.betteridge.com/mark-davis-octavia-pink-bakelite-bangle-tsavorite/p/2892/


----------



## udalrike

Barbee, have you been to St. Malo too? I LOVE this city...


----------



## udalrike

St. Malo:


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I will see if I can find it this weekend. Shaping up for another super busy week.
> 
> 
> Thank you Elaine. It is a true red and I am so happy to have her back. I am still shocked that everything was free including the detailing. The only thing I miss about the rental is *the new car smell*.



I'm purely loving the new car smell of mine. 

So glad you didn't have to pay anything to "ransom" yours back. You have a fabulous car! A convertible makes *such* sense in your part of California.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> When I was in Mont- St.- Michel 30 years ago I lost one Birkenstock that fell from a cliff.
> Like Marlene Dietrich sang: " I still have a suitcase in Berlin " , I could sing "I still have a Birkenstock in Mont- St.- Michel.....


That's very funny, Uli!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> I like this bangle:
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/mark-davis-octavia-pink-bakelite-bangle-tsavorite/p/2892/[/QUOTE]
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> udalrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> St. Malo:
> 
> View attachment 2978500
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978501
> 
> 
> 
> After the winter we've had, I can definitely see myself sunbathing on that beautiful beach!
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Barbed, for some reason it won't let me quote your post about bags becoming dated, but I wanted to say I liked it. Even 'classics' can look dated after a while, and become worn and need replacing. I'm sure you, me, Elaine and every other 50+ girl on here have several classic bags in the closet already, so why not carry a trendy bag once in awhile? If you love it and can afford it. If we were in the wardrobe building stage, then I might be more cautious.


I think you were referring to barbee's post to me about the Valentino Rockstud double-handled small tote, so I'll reply to you, *florasun*. You make an excellent point about the difference between the "wardrobe-building" stage and the stage that I think we're all at! I definitely have the Rockstud on my list, and now it's just a question of whether they will still be carrying it at Nordstrom when I've accumulated anough points to get anywhere close to paying for it. Apparently it is not part of their Fall line (he showed me the Fall Lookbook on his iPad and it wasn't there) but that doesn't necessarily mean they won't have it. I don't need the full price of the bag in Nordstrom Notes, but since I have 2 new bags that I haven't even unpacked yet, I'd like to cover at least half of it. Maybe I should return some of the clothes I bought at Nordy's last Friday? Then I could pay for the bag right now! Meg's new math!


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> That's very funny, Uli!



Thanks, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I wanted to mention one of my favorite stores is having a sale. And I was bad. I would have been badder if I could have afforded it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/sale/
> 
> They are very nice to deal with.
> I will post a photo of my badness when it gets here.


Ooh! We've *definitely* got to see this!!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> udalrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this bangle:
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/mark-davis-octavia-pink-bakelite-bangle-tsavorite/p/2892/
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> After the winter we've had, I can definitely see myself sunbathing on that beautiful beach!
Click to expand...


Me too, Skyqueen!


----------



## udalrike

BTW, "Birkenstock" means the stick of a birch tree...


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Udalrike, I bet there is a good story behind losing that Birkenstock!  I also have great memories of Mont-St-Michel, with my daughter and other high shcoolers--must be 9-10 years ago now! Plus Assissi...
> I bought my first pair of Birkenstock sandals last year, and have been loving them.  Everything makes a comeback; wasn't that long ago Dr Scholl's came back, maybe 5-6 years ago.  So Elaine, that means those "Dynasty" shoulder pads will be swinging back in our lives soon(shudder!)


Yikes! They were *so* wrong for someone 60" tall... I don't know what I was thinking!:shame:


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> I think you were referring to barbee's post to me about the Valentino Rockstud double-handled small tote, so I'll reply to you, *florasun*. You make an excellent point about the difference between the "wardrobe-building" stage and the stage that I think we're all at! I definitely have the Rockstud on my list, and now it's just a question of whether they will still be carrying it at Nordstrom when I've accumulated anough points to get anywhere close to paying for it. Apparently it is not part of their Fall line (he showed me the Fall Lookbook on his iPad and it wasn't there) but that doesn't necessarily mean they won't have it. I don't need the full price of the bag in Nordstrom Notes, but since I have 2 new bags that I haven't even unpacked yet, I'd like to cover at least half of it. Maybe I should return some of the clothes I bought at Nordy's last Friday? Then I could pay for the bag right now! Meg's new math!



Which bags haven´t you even unpacked yet, Elaine???


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I'm not sure Elaine. My grey Alexis went with me to the Show House on Sunday and it was a hit so to speak. Several ages from teenage to older complimented it. Still carrying it.


I know, right? I carried my bag to the Apple store yesterday, for my One-on-One appointment, and got compliments on it there! I'll be carrying it for the rest of the week. Can't *believe* I considered selling it! What was I thinking?????


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I h ave never heard of this store. I wish I had never heard of this store. You should never post a store like this again. Isn't this lovely?
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/yossi-harari-roxanne-aquamarine-bead-gilver-long-necklace/p/8546/


It IS lovely, Izzy! Don't tempt me!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you.* I wear my Birkenstocks around the house and out walking the dogs through the hills here. *They have been so hard to find in the all leather version that I have stocked up and now should be good for a few years



I just bought myself these Milanos, because my toes hurt so badly at night yet I wanted something with a strap on the back to prevent falls. I wear them over socks, which looks purely frumpy, but I'm at home, so I don't care.:giggles: They are truly amazing! They have a "soft bed" and are so incredibly sturdy (but comfy) that I can wear them on the treadmill!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I got the cutest surprise in the mail yesterday from my special tPF friend!
> A Swarovski martini bag charm...love it! I'll wear with my Swarovski martini jean jacket.
> Guess I'll have to start drinking Cosmos..........................


I don't drink, but I made an exception last Friday night when we were in San Jose for a 'shopping overnighter." I had a drink, served in a martini glass, that was called a Levender Lemon Drop. It was made with vodka (I can't drink gin) and lavender syrup, instead of lemon syrup. With a lavender blossom floating in it. Not too sweet, and just fab! It only took one to mellow me out (I'm a very cheap date:giggles and should last me until we go back next year! But ooooh, it was yum-a-licious!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Speaking of Dynasty...anyone watching The Royals on E? Trashy, campy fun and Joan Collins just joined the cast as the Grand Duchess. Her lighting is tweaked but she still looks damn good for her age...terrific figure!


PS? Ya think?

(She's entitled... as far as I'm concerned, anyone in the public eye is *entitled* to PS. It's not narcissism... their face & figure are their livelihood!)


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> BTW, "Birkenstock" means the stick of a birch tree...


I never knew that, Uli! That certainly doesn't sound like a shoe, does it?


----------



## udalrike

I like to wear Birkenstocks at home too and I like to drink Bavarian wheat beer:


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> I never knew that, Uli! That certainly doesn't sound like a shoe, does it?




Indeed!

The Lavender Lemon Drop sounds great.....


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I just bought myself these Milanos, because my toes hurt so badly at night yet I wanted something with a strap on the back to prevent falls. I wear them over socks, which looks purely frumpy, but I'm at home, so I don't care.:giggles: They are truly amazing! They have a "soft bed" and are so incredibly sturdy (but comfy) that I can wear them on the treadmill!


I almost wet my pants laughing. 
My flying partner and I used to laugh so hard at the men that would board the plane wearing white athletic socks, Birkenstocks and shorts. What a look...it turned me off from Birkenstocks! They have some cute styles, though.................................
Thanks for the memory!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I got the cutest surprise in the mail yesterday from my special tPF friend!
> A Swarovski martini bag charm...love it! I'll wear with my Swarovski martini jean jacket.
> Guess I'll have to start drinking Cosmos..........................


 Love that bag, skyqueen.  Plus the charm!


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> Barbee, have you been to St. Malo too? I LOVE this city...


 Yes!  That was part of the trip also.  Wonderful hotel, and beautiful weather, in early July.  It must have been 2005, as my daughter and I were in Montmarte(sp?) in a small bar watching Rafa Nadal win his 1st French Open.  We are both tennis players, but she is much better than I am.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I almost wet my pants laughing.
> My flying partner and I used to laugh so hard at the men that would board the plane wearing white athletic socks, Birkenstocks and shorts. What a look...it turned me off from Birkenstocks! They have some cute styles, though.................................
> Thanks for the memory!


The Hubster made me promise that if he ever puts on bermuda shorts, brown socks, and brown shoes, I should just take him out back & shoot him!


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster made me promise that if he ever puts on bermuda shorts, brown socks, and brown shoes, I should just take him out back & shoot him!




This is true love, Elaine....


----------



## udalrike

May I ask you: Who of you has ever been to Germany?


----------



## udalrike

Or has German ancestors? I read that so many people from the US have German ancestors.

I myself have French and Jewish ancestors. My surname is French too.


----------



## udalrike

I have never been to the U.S.A. . My husband and my children have been either to Idaho and Utah (my daughter) or to Pennsylvania and Ohio. We have a friend in Germany who was born in Amish country in Pennsylvania and my husband and my son visited his family there.


----------



## chessmont

My maiden name is German, have ancestors on my dad's side but I don't know any of the history at all, such a shame wish he knew, but he doesn't.  They are Michigan farmers from way back and never were particularly interested in genealogy.


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Chessmont! I would be so interesting to know more.....


----------



## udalrike

Megt, are you the one with the peacock?
What about this bag:


----------



## chessmont

udalrike said:


> Hi, Chessmont! I would be so interesting to know more.....



I wish I knew...


----------



## udalrike

Or this one:




Both are leather (hand-painted)


----------



## udalrike

Another pretty one:
http://www.qvc.de/webapp/wcs/stores...ef=PEB&cm_mmc=Preissuchen-_-ebay-_-Schuhe-_-A


----------



## udalrike

chessmont said:


> I wish I knew...



You might try to invastigate....


----------



## udalrike

Ok, here is my late Italian dog Vasco and my children (8 years ago):


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch with hubby today. I took my red florentine Dooney and Bourke satchel. The bag still doesn't have the "smile" on top yet.


----------



## mkpurselover

udalrike said:


> Or has German ancestors? I read that so many people from the US have German ancestors.
> 
> I myself have French and Jewish ancestors. My surname is French too.


So does that mean you are not of German heritage? My ex is German American, his people came from the Swarzwald area.  I would love to go to Europe and do a river cruise through Germany, and go to Octoberfest!!

I'm a mixture of British Isles (Mostly Irish, Scot) and southern European mostly, with a little middle east and west asian! I had my dna done by Ancestory.com and was surprised by the results.  I had no idea about the middle east and west asian.  I recommend checking it out.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I just bought myself these Milanos, because my toes hurt so badly at night yet I wanted something with a strap on the back to prevent falls. I wear them over socks, which looks purely frumpy, but I'm at home, so I don't care.:giggles: They are truly amazing! They have a "soft bed" and are so incredibly sturdy (but comfy) that I can wear them on the treadmill!



I found a somewhat cute pair of Birkenstocks that I am wearing with a casual dress today and my Valentino RS satchel. They are called the Jakarta. I was able to walk the boys this morning through the hills and they were perfectly comfortable so I am keeping them on. I got them at Zappos.


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Ok, here is my late Italian dog Vasco and my children (8 years ago):
> 
> View attachment 2978688




Just awesome, all three.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Or has German ancestors? I read that so many people from the US have German ancestors.
> 
> I myself have French and Jewish ancestors. My surname is French too.


My MIL was born in Berlin. Her family immigrated to Amsterdam to escape Hitler. They ended up in 2 different concentration camps. My DH was born in Amsterdam. They both speak 7 languages including German.


udalrike said:


> Megt, are you the one with the peacock?
> What about this bag:
> 
> View attachment 2978659


No that is Sky Queen. We use to have a neighbor that had a peahen. They moved a few years ago. I have pictures of her somewhere.


udalrike said:


> Or this one:
> 
> View attachment 2978662
> 
> 
> Both are leather (hand-painted)


I love the 2nd one.


udalrike said:


> Ok, here is my late Italian dog Vasco and my children (8 years ago):
> 
> View attachment 2978688


Gorgeous kids all 3 of them.


Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby today. I took my red florentine Dooney and Bourke satchel. The bag still doesn't have the "smile" on top yet.


You look lovely.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby today. I took my red florentine Dooney and Bourke satchel. The bag still doesn't have the "smile" on top yet.


Lovely. Trudy!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Megt, are you the one with the peacock?
> What about this bag:
> 
> View attachment 2978659


I have the peacock...Petey!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> This is true love, Elaine....


Yes, I think so too, Uli!:giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Ok, here is my late Italian dog Vasco and my children (8 years ago):
> 
> View attachment 2978688


Great looking family!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby today. I took my red florentine Dooney and Bourke satchel. The bag still doesn't have the "smile" on top yet.


It is a gorgeous bag, *Trudys*, and looks so great with your outfit!

I didn't know about the "smile" on the top of D&B bags, though I can figure out what you mean. It's a bit like the Balenciaga "slouch. Do you have to do anything to make it "smile," or does it just happen over time?

Your beautiful photographs make *me* smile!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I found a somewhat cute pair of Birkenstocks that I am wearing with a casual dress today and my Valentino RS satchel. They are called the Jakarta. I was able to walk the boys this morning through the hills and they were perfectly comfortable so I am keeping them on. I got them at Zappos.


Very cute...just don't wear them with white sox! [emoji48]


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I found a somewhat cute pair of Birkenstocks that I am wearing with a casual dress today and my Valentino RS satchel. They are called the Jakarta. I was able to walk the boys this morning through the hills and they were perfectly comfortable so I am keeping them on. I got them at Zappos.



Those Jakartas are _too_ adorable, *meg*! _Much_ prettier than my birks, which I also bought at Zappos. 

Wherever would we be without Zappos, for not-so-upscale-but-basic clothes & shoes? And speedy shipping, if you're V.I.P., and also speedy returns (I had to return my first pair... they were too large).

 They are super fast about returns and putting the $$$ back on your credit card, so I always do a return instead of an exchange.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Or has German ancestors? I read that so many people from the US have German ancestors.
> 
> I myself have French and Jewish ancestors. My surname is French too.


As far as I know, all my ancestors are Russian Jews. Except my father's mother, who was Polish, but on the border near Germany, and as I understand it, that border went back and forth often, so I may be a bit German!

My mother had that DNS test that *mkpurselover* was describing, and discovered that she was 1% Bedouin! The Bedouin are a "wandering" tribe in the deserts of the Middle East, so she is confused how that happened, but the paperwork that came with the test didn't do a very good job of explaining.

I wish I could go back more generations in my family, but so many synagogue records were destroyed during WWII that it's impossible. All my grandparents escaped from Europe in the period from 1913 to 1919. They all spoke several languages, but I think *meg*'s MIL and husband hold the record! Seven languages... wow! I was bilingual in Hebrew & English until I was about five, but by then we were back in the U.S. and the kids in kindergarten were teasing me for speaking another language, so I stuck firmly to English after that. I could kick myself now! I just speak a smattering of Hebrew, a bit of Spanish, "shopping" and "restaurant" French, and some Yiddish phrases... which means I can understand a tiny bit of German, Uli. Still, that's not very impressive!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> It is a gorgeous bag, *Trudys*, and looks so great with your outfit!
> 
> I didn't know about the "smile" on the top of D&B bags, though I can figure out what you mean. It's a bit like the Balenciaga "slouch. Do you have to do anything to make it "smile," or does it just happen over time?
> 
> Your beautiful photographs make *me* smile!


Thank you. The zipper on the Florentine Satchel folds over after using it and it looks like a smile.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Very cute...just don't wear them with white sox! [emoji48]


I promise  I actually never wear socks even with boots they really bother my feet. I only wear socks with tennis shoes at the gym. So I never wear socks.


ElainePG said:


> Those Jakartas are _too_ adorable, *meg*! _Much_ prettier than my birks, which I also bought at Zappos.
> 
> Wherever would we be without Zappos, for not-so-upscale-but-basic clothes & shoes? And speedy shipping, if you're V.I.P., and also speedy returns (I had to return my first pair... they were too large).
> 
> They are super fast about returns and putting the $$$ back on your credit card, so I always do a return instead of an exchange.



I love Zappos for the fast shipping too. I have only done one return and that was recently so I am glad to hear that they credit your card quickly.  I have to say I am loving these sandals. They really are comfortable.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> As far as I know, all my ancestors are Russian Jews. Except my father's mother, who was Polish, but on the border near Germany, and as I understand it, that border went back and forth often, so I may be a bit German!
> 
> My mother had that DNS test that *mkpurselover* was describing, and discovered that she was 1% Bedouin! The Bedouin are a "wandering" tribe in the deserts of the Middle East, so she is confused how that happened, but the paperwork that came with the test didn't do a very good job of explaining.
> 
> I wish I could go back more generations in my family, but so many synagogue records were destroyed during WWII that it's impossible. All my grandparents escaped from Europe in the period from 1913 to 1919. They all spoke several languages, but I think *meg*'s MIL and husband hold the record! Seven languages... wow! I was bilingual in Hebrew & English until I was about five, but by then we were back in the U.S. and the kids in kindergarten were teasing me for speaking another language, so I stuck firmly to English after that. I could kick myself now! I just speak a smattering of Hebrew, a bit of Spanish, "shopping" and "restaurant" French, and some Yiddish phrases... which means I can understand a tiny bit of German, Uli. Still, that's not very impressive!



Yeah, my DH and MIL are pretty impressive. That is a benefit of growing up in Europe they got a lot of practice with several languages. They both have a good ear. I don't. My mothers family came to the US from Russia as well. My mom was born here in 1919.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> I am not into cars either. When my Service Advisor asked me last week if the car that they put me in was alright. I said yeah its fine. He asked which model it was I told him a black 4 door.
> 
> Aww. Yes, it is Saint Francis. We have 3 or 4 of them. One was my MIL's parents. They collected a lot of religious artifacts. Most of them are now in the Huntington Museum.
> 
> Well, there have been several pairs ordered. None of them have a heel higher than 3.5 inches and several are open toed for when my ingrown toenail bothers me which is almost all the time these days. I will take pictures of the keepers when they arrive. I also replaced my worn out Birkenstock sandals with about 4 more pairs. They were available on sale at Amazon for the all leather version of the Gizeh. The price has since gone back up to 130.00. Since I wear these shoes at home and walking the dogs they really have been the best investment, if not in style but comfort.
> 
> I would have given it to her the first time around except that a friend of hers was shopping my closet for shoes. I just couldn't charge her friend and tell A it was a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> I know too funny that we have several wood carvings too that really need to follow the rest to the Huntington. I do love Saint Francis.



LOL! During my young single days I was taking flying lessons, and my flight instructor (a cute, younger lady) needed a place to stay, so I let her stay with me for awhile. One of my male friends asked what kind of car she drove and I answered 'a Datsun, I think.' Then one day he came by the apartment and said that's not a Datsun, that's a Porsche. 

Meg I want those metallic Birks.


----------



## Florasun

mkpurselover said:


> Great looking outfit, Elaine!  The Mulberry is perfect.
> 
> Now, about our roadtrip, I'm willing to concede 4 bags are enough, because we're probably going to find more on our mall stops!!



I believe you will need to pull a little trailer behind the car to carry all the bags that are going on the trip and are accumulated during the trip. Just remember I offer free storage!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> When I was in Mont- St.- Michel 30 years ago I lost one Birkenstock that fell from a cliff.
> Like Marlene Dietrich sang: " I still have a suitcase in Berlin " , I could sing "I still have a Birkenstock in Mont- St.- Michel.....



Ummm what were you doing that close to the edge of a cliff that you lost your shoe? Sounds as if you're lucky that's all that was lost!


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> I h ave never heard of this store. I wish I had never heard of this store. You should never post a store like this again. Isn't this lovely?
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/yossi-harari-roxanne-aquamarine-bead-gilver-long-necklace/p/8546/



Consider it payback for telling us about the Gucci sale, the Marc Jacobs sale, the Mulberry sale....
And yes it is lovely I hope you get it.





skyqueen said:


> Just remember you have several necklaces being made! I will say no more..............


And your point is???


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Oh boy, I feel badness coming on



Oh yay! When you are bad you're very bad, and we get lots of eye candy!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> I got the cutest surprise in the mail yesterday from my special tPF friend!
> A Swarovski martini bag charm...love it! I'll wear with my Swarovski martini jean jacket.
> Guess I'll have to start drinking Cosmos..........................



So cute!
Make that two cosmos, pls.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! We've *definitely* got to see this!!!!!!



Hint - it has something to do with my avatar...


----------



## Florasun

.


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> BTW, "Birkenstock" means the stick of a birch tree...



That doesn't sound very comfortable - for a shoe that is. But weren't birch branches used during sauna? Maybe Birks were originally used for sauna-wear...?



ElainePG said:


> Yikes! They were *so* wrong for someone 60" tall... I don't know what I was thinking!:shame:



They were all wrong for me too. I already have broad shoulders and (used to have) slim hips, so I looked like a linebacker.


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Or has German ancestors? I read that so many people from the US have German ancestors.
> 
> I myself have French and Jewish ancestors. My surname is French too.





chessmont said:


> My maiden name is German, have ancestors on my dad's side but I don't know any of the history at all, such a shame wish he knew, but he doesn't.  They are Michigan farmers from way back and never were particularly interested in genealogy.



My DH also has German ancestors, and his family have managed to locate some of his German relatives. I don't know exactly when this branch emigrated to the states. They were wheat farmers and millers in eastern Washington. One brother bought a farm and built a beautiful gingerbread trimmed house back in 1914. My late FIL was born in that house, and MIL still lives there. However, the house looks nothing like it used to


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> I almost wet my pants laughing.
> My flying partner and I used to laugh so hard at the men that would board the plane wearing white athletic socks, Birkenstocks and shorts. What a look...it turned me off from Birkenstocks! They have some cute styles, though.................................
> Thanks for the memory!



Other than my DH, my first encounter with someone from Seattle was a white-sock Bikenstock wearing engineer, who always seemed pretty mellow. Don't know if it was beer, pot or just his personality. Nice guy, though.
I never wanted to wear Birks until Meg posted the gold metallic ones!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I believe you will need to pull a little trailer behind the car to carry all the bags that are going on the trip and are accumulated during the trip. Just remember I offer free storage!


I love the idea of a little trailer, brimming with handbags. Maybe we could fit Miss Lucy O'shea after all, if we're pulling a trailer! 
*skyqueen*, does Miss Lucy eat leather?


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> View attachment 2979213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


GASP! I'm staggering! I think my screen just blew up!

*florasun*! That is gee-or-jee-us!

But in what way does it relate to the Eiffel Tower?

Oh. *Elaine blushes.* It relates to your avatar NAME. Duh. Do you have a collection of sunflower jewelry?


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> May I ask you: Who of you has ever been to Germany?


 Yes, Udalrike!  My family took a river cruise last summer, beginning in Amsterdam, along the Rhine.  We saw castles, traveled to Cologne, Koblenz, Boppard, Rudesheim(loved the coffee!) Strasbourg, touched on France with Kayserberg and Colmar.  Wonderful!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> GASP! I'm staggering! I think my screen just blew up!
> 
> *florasun*! That is gee-or-jee-us!
> 
> But in what way does it relate to the Eiffel Tower?
> 
> Oh. *Elaine blushes.* It relates to your avatar NAME. Duh. Do you have a collection of sunflower jewelry?



Thank you, Elaine! 
You crack me up!
I love sunflowers but don't have any sunflower jewelry, this will be my first one.  When I saw it I fell in love.


----------



## Florasun

barbee said:


> Yes, Udalrike!  My family took a river cruise last summer, beginning in Amsterdam, along the Rhine.  We saw castles, traveled to Cologne, Koblenz, Boppard, Rudesheim(loved the coffee!) Strasbourg, touched on France with Kayserberg and Colmar.  Wonderful!



That sounds lovely!
Do you mind sharing the name of the cruise line? I'd love to do something like that.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> May I ask you: Who of you has ever been to Germany?


I have been to Germany, though it was a very long time ago. My favorite place was the little town of Garmisch. I don't know whether it is still as quaint, but in 1970 it was a darling, quiet little Bavarian mountain town. (Well, I suppose there are still mountains!) I remember a down-filled comforter on the bed, and delicious breakfasts. And sweet houses along narrow streets. Like this:


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Thank you, Elaine!
> You crack me up!
> I love sunflowers but don't have any sunflower jewelry, this will be my first one.  *When I saw it I fell in love*.



Well, of course you did! How large is it?


----------



## udalrike

mkpurselover said:


> So does that mean you are not of German heritage? My ex is German American, his people came from the Swarzwald area.  I would love to go to Europe and do a river cruise through Germany, and go to Octoberfest!!
> 
> I'm a mixture of British Isles (Mostly Irish, Scot) and southern European mostly, with a little middle east and west asian! I had my dna done by Ancestory.com and was surprised by the results.  I had no idea about the middle east and west asian.  I recommend checking it out.




WOW, this is really interesting!! 
I am of German heritage. I have German and French ancestors and Protestant, Catholic and Jewish ones. I bet to have the DNA done would tell much more....


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> I found a somewhat cute pair of Birkenstocks that I am wearing with a casual dress today and my Valentino RS satchel. They are called the Jakarta. I was able to walk the boys this morning through the hills and they were perfectly comfortable so I am keeping them on. I got them at Zappos.



VERY pretty! Like in "The Gladiator"....


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> My MIL was born in Berlin. Her family immigrated to Amsterdam to escape Hitler. They ended up in 2 different concentration camps. My DH was born in Amsterdam. They both speak 7 languages including German.
> 
> No that is Sky Queen. We use to have a neighbor that had a peahen. They moved a few years ago. I have pictures of her somewhere.
> 
> I love the 2nd one.
> 
> Gorgeous kids all 3 of them.
> 
> You look lovely.



A sad story. I am glad that they survived.
*7* languages!!!


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> As far as I know, all my ancestors are Russian Jews. Except my father's mother, who was Polish, but on the border near Germany, and as I understand it, that border went back and forth often, so I may be a bit German!
> 
> My mother had that DNS test that *mkpurselover* was describing, and discovered that she was 1% Bedouin! The Bedouin are a "wandering" tribe in the deserts of the Middle East, so she is confused how that happened, but the paperwork that came with the test didn't do a very good job of explaining.
> 
> I wish I could go back more generations in my family, but so many synagogue records were destroyed during WWII that it's impossible. All my grandparents escaped from Europe in the period from 1913 to 1919. They all spoke several languages, but I think *meg*'s MIL and husband hold the record! Seven languages... wow! I was bilingual in Hebrew & English until I was about five, but by then we were back in the U.S. and the kids in kindergarten were teasing me for speaking another language, so I stuck firmly to English after that. I could kick myself now! I just speak a smattering of Hebrew, a bit of Spanish, "shopping" and "restaurant" French, and some Yiddish phrases... which means I can understand a tiny bit of German, Uli. Still, that's not very impressive!



Bedouin!!! Maybe that´s the reason why you like bags so much!!! A wandering tribe needs A LOT of bags....  
My husband is a Lutheran reverend and knows "Old" Hebrew and the "new" one quite well. We have an Israeli friend (his ancestors came from Jemen and Hungary) and my husband and Sagy often speak Hebrew. The children of Sagy and his German wife speak Hebrew, English and German.


----------



## udalrike

Florasun, GREAT sunflower!! Please take a mod shot when you will have received it....


----------



## udalrike

Florasun said:


> Ummm what were you doing that close to the edge of a cliff that you lost your shoe? Sounds as if you're lucky that's all that was lost!



You are right, I haven´t thought of it that way until now...


----------



## udalrike

Florasun said:


> My DH also has German ancestors, and his family have managed to locate some of his German relatives. I don't know exactly when this branch emigrated to the states. They were wheat farmers and millers in eastern Washington. One brother bought a farm and built a beautiful gingerbread trimmed house back in 1914. My late FIL was born in that house, and MIL still lives there. However, the house looks nothing like it used to




Does your husband know from which part of Germany they came?


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> View attachment 2979213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




That is absolutely gorgeous!
Wear in good heath, dear! [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## udalrike

barbee said:


> Yes, Udalrike!  My family took a river cruise last summer, beginning in Amsterdam, along the Rhine.  We saw castles, traveled to Cologne, Koblenz, Boppard, Rudesheim(loved the coffee!) Strasbourg, touched on France with Kayserberg and Colmar.  Wonderful!



Did you drink German beer too?


----------



## udalrike

Skyqueen, your peacock is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks , Izzy, Skyqueen and Megt!


----------



## udalrike

Elaine, Garmisch hasn´t changed so much since the Seventies....
I was there with my family too in the Seventies. Maybe we met?


----------



## udalrike

I looked it up, Florasun. Birkenstock is the family name of the people who own the brand.


----------



## udalrike

A matching ring, Florasun?  
https://www.1stdibs.com/jewelry/rin...arnet-diamond-gold-sunflower-ring/id-j_482912


----------



## udalrike

Does Petey get along well with the other animals , Skyqueen?


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful bag, Trudy!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> VERY pretty! Like in "The Gladiator"....



Yes, the Glam Gladiator!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Ok, here is my late Italian dog Vasco and my children (8 years ago):
> 
> View attachment 2978688



They are beautiful! I'll bet they were a handful! (I believe I see a hint of mischief in their eyes...)


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby today. I took my red florentine Dooney and Bourke satchel. The bag still doesn't have the "smile" on top yet.



Cute bag! Nice shade of red. It will be even better when it is smiling!


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Consider it payback for telling us about the Gucci sale, the Marc Jacobs sale, the Mulberry sale....
> And yes it is lovely I hope you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is???
> 
> 
> I had to listen to skyqueen because I do have two necklaces in the making. In addition, my good friend who is a jeweler and owns an aqua necklace much like that said wait and I will see what I can do. She is going to a large jewelry show in Las Vegas in a week or so and who knows what she may find.  Always good news from her because she does me favors with discounts. And you all know I do love a sale!


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> So cute!
> Make that two cosmos, pls.



I like your little martini glass. I must admit I have never had a cosmo. No doubt I would feel good if I did have one. I think one is all it would take for me!


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> May I ask you: Who of you has ever been to Germany?



I have been to Germany but it was a long time ago. I'm sorry I have never been able to return. It was a nice trip with my dad who spoke German fluently. I don't speak German at all so he made it easy for us with no language barrier. However, we soon realized most people wanted to practice their English with us.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Speaking of Dynasty...anyone watching The Royals on E? Trashy, campy fun and Joan Collins just joined the cast as the Grand Duchess. Her lighting is tweaked but she still looks damn good for her age...terrific figure!



I admit I am  watching it and I have enjoyed it. it is trashy but fun and she does look good for her age.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? I carried my bag to the Apple store yesterday, for my One-on-One appointment, and got compliments on it there! I'll be carrying it for the rest of the week. Can't *believe* I considered selling it! What was I thinking?????



I think it's when we forget to use them for a  while we wonder why we ever bought them. I have sold several bags that way and I have regretted the sale at a later date. The Alexa is a bag people have strong feelings about either love it or wonder why people would pay so much for the bag. However, to me, it is a wonderful go to or work bag that happens to make a good impression of simplicity which to me is a good thing.
I rather think your idea of organization is a good one and listing the bags so we don't forget to use them.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> View attachment 2979213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



What is this? A beautiful piece of jewelry? I am days behind so what have I missed in not knowing this?


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> It was hard at first to look at his pictures. I have so many though all around the house now and I find it comforting. His ashes are buried in the backyard. I had a really nice marker done for him. It was one of his favorite spots.




It's lovely.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> View attachment 2977942
> 
> 
> If this works, I have finally learned how to post a picture, thanks to the hubster.  This is my new Gucci, which I still have not decided if I want to keep.  I have a nother bag on the way, then will make a decision.  My only concern is this buttery soft bag is not a "summer"color.  I do love it, though, especially at 40% off!



I have a Gucci that color and now that I think about it I don't carry it in the summer. Beautiful bag! Let us know what you do.


----------



## barbee

Florasun said:


> That sounds lovely!
> Do you mind sharing the name of the cruise line? I'd love to do something like that.


 Florasun,  we used Uniworld.  This was our 3rd river cruise, with that company,  and it's the only way to travel.  All drinks are included(I should not mention this first!!) but very upscale.  Beautiful boats(about 120 rooms total, so very intimate) and it is wonderful to dock on the river, then walk off the boat into the small towns.  Of course, some excursions require a bus, but it is all so well run.  I think we will take our 4th next year, hopefully.


----------



## udalrike

Florasun said:


> They are beautiful! I'll bet they were a handful! (I believe I see a hint of mischief in their eyes...)



You are a GREAT psychologist, Florasun!!
Especially my son is /was a handful....


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I have a Gucci that color and now that I think about it I don't carry it in the summer. Beautiful bag! Let us know what you do.


Well, my alternaitve is supposed to arrive today--Myhabit suddenly had the Rockstud tote available again, in black, so I thought I would compare the two.  It looked so good on Elaine, but I think the one she tried was more structured, and of course smaller.  Just can't keep both!


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider it payback for telling us about the Gucci sale, the Marc Jacobs sale, the Mulberry sale....
> And yes it is lovely I hope you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is???
> 
> 
> I had to listen to skyqueen because I do have two necklaces in the making. In addition, my good friend who is a jeweler and owns an aqua necklace much like that said wait and I will see what I can do. She is going to a large jewelry show in Las Vegas in a week or so and who knows what she may find.  Always good news from her because she does me favors with discounts. And you all know I do love a sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 necklaces, Izzy!!??? I am curious.... Which ones?
Click to expand...


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> I have been to Germany but it was a long time ago. I'm sorry I have never been able to return. It was a nice trip with my dad who spoke German fluently. I don't speak German at all so he made it easy for us with no language barrier. However, we soon realized most people wanted to practice their English with us.



Why did your dad speak German fluently, Izzy?
Which towns did you visit?


----------



## udalrike

barbee said:


> Well, my alternaitve is supposed to arrive today--Myhabit suddenly had the Rockstud tote available again, in black, so I thought I would compare the two.  It looked so good on Elaine, but I think the one she tried was more structured, and of course smaller.  Just can't keep both!



Please show it as soon as it arrives, Barbee!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Well, my alternaitve is supposed to arrive today--Myhabit suddenly had the Rockstud tote available again, in black, so I thought I would compare the two.  It looked so good on Elaine, but I think the one she tried was more structured, and of course smaller.  Just can't keep both!



They are really different bags so you will have fun trying. I love the rock stud tote. I tried to be open minder with Elaine with pros and cons but the rock stud tote is super.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I agree with you, *cilifene* and *skyqueen*... my yellow Bal would also be a good choice, depending on the rest of my outfit. For example, I have a fitted light olive jacket that I think would be nice with this scarf, and the yellow Bal would really pop against the olive.
> 
> The earlier photos didn't really show, but there's quite a bit of blue in the scarf. This photo shows it much better. It's a very complicated scarf to tie... I'm still learning!:reading:
> 
> (And I know it doesn't *at all* go with my cashmere beige & white argyle sweater, but it's blowing up a storm here, and I'm freezing!)



Gorgeous scarf! The color is much better here and the scarf shows more of its beauty.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 2977942
> 
> 
> If this works, I have finally learned how to post a picture, thanks to the hubster.  This is my new Gucci, which I still have not decided if I want to keep.  I have a nother bag on the way, then will make a decision.  My only concern is this buttery soft bag is not a "summer"color.  I do love it, though, especially at 40% off!


 


barbee said:


> Well, my alternaitve is supposed to arrive today--Myhabit suddenly had the Rockstud tote available again, in black, so I thought I would compare the two.  It looked so good on Elaine, but I think the one she tried was more structured, and of course smaller.  Just can't keep both!


I love the red Gucci...gorgeous color.
Post a pic when the Rockstud arrives...I'm curious to see which one you'll pick!


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Why did your dad speak German fluently, Izzy?
> Which tows did you visit?



My dad was a soldier in WWII and he had a facility for languages. His best friend was from Pennsylvania Dutch Country and was first generation American from Germany. He taught my dad German and dad was sent to linguistics school so he was very proficient in the German language.  We went before my dad's death so he could see Germany happy and whole again and not like he knew it during the war.  He met any number of friends he had made there because he stayed after the war as the Army required him to do so. He also met several children who were older adults who remembered him feeding them. It was a blessing for them and for my dad. So to answer your question it was a quest for him as we crossed Germany. I loved the beauty of the country and the food was great. We found the German people to be warm and gracious. I would not hesitate to  return.


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> My dad was a soldier in WWII and he had a facility for languages. His best friend was from Pennsylvania Dutch Country and was first generation American from Germany. He taught my dad German and dad was sent to linguistics school so he was very proficient in the German language.  We went before my dad's death so he could see Germany happy and whole again and not like he knew it during the war.  He met any number of friends he had made there because he stayed after the war as the Army required him to do so. He also met several children who were older adults who remembered him feeding them. It was a blessing for them and for my dad. So to answer your question it was a quest for him as we crossed Germany. I loved the beauty of the country and the food was great. We found the German people to be warm and gracious. I would not hesitate to  return.



This is what many children in Germany experienced then: That the American soldiers gave them some chocolate or chewing gum.
If you ever return, please make sure to visit me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> This is what many children in Germany experienced then: That the American soldiers gave them some chocolate or chewing gum.
> If you ever return, please make sure to visit me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I would love to. It is very gracious of you to ask.


----------



## udalrike

There are 2 bags I like. Which one do you like better?
The first one is leather, the second one not.

http://www.dress-for-less.de/tmpl/detail.tmpl?art_id=571619;pg=90;main_cat=3;cat=32


http://www.wardow.com/george-gina-lucy-printmania-obo-beuteltasche-gp001obo-88.html


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> I would love to. It is very gracious of you to ask.




AND I mean it!!! The town I live in is also worth visiting...


----------



## udalrike

My invitation applies to everyone of you visiting Germany!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> There are 2 bags I like. Which one do you like better?
> The first one is leather, the second one not.
> 
> http://www.dress-for-less.de/tmpl/detail.tmpl?art_id=571619;pg=90;main_cat=3;cat=32
> 
> 
> http://www.wardow.com/george-gina-lucy-printmania-obo-beuteltasche-gp001obo-88.html



 I like them both. The second one I would wear with jeans, the first one with dresses or a suit.


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> there are 2 bags i like. Which one do you like better?
> The first one is leather, the second one not.
> 
> http://www.dress-for-less.de/tmpl/detail.tmpl?art_id=571619;pg=90;main_cat=3;cat=32
> 
> 
> http://www.wardow.com/george-gina-lucy-printmania-obo-beuteltasche-gp001obo-88.html


 


florasun said:


> i like them both. The second one i would wear with jeans, the first one with dresses or a suit.


+1


----------



## skyqueen

Everyone knows I'm a lover of horses and just came across this video. I've been to this "barn" when I lived in Missouri...you could eat off the floors! Majestic, gentle and BIG! Their commercials are always my favorite during the Super Bowl!
Even if you're not a horse lover I think you'll enjoy this video............................ 

http://www.wcnc.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/04/24/clydesdale-budweiser/26306173/


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the video, Skyqueen! Such beautiful Scottish horses....

And thank you for your opinions, Florasun and Skyqueen!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Sunflowers, Florasun:

http://www.qvc.de/qvc.product.30098...ue&signIn=&storeId=10253&greetingMsg=&cm_mmc=


----------



## barbee

Need your advice, ladies.  I just came home, my package from Myhabit was waiting for me--the Rockstud tote.  It was sealed in a plastic bag, no tag hooked to the handle.  I started examining it, trying it on, looked inside for the dustbag, and yes, it was there.  There was one strand of white fur inside.  I opened the zip compartment, found a wrapped Dove CHOCOLATE candy and a hair scrunchie.  So I examined it further and saw a few--not crumbs, but just --I will call it "usage dust".  So obviously someone used this bag.  You don't try out a bag and put a chocolate candy in it!  If if if I find I am interested in it, do I try for a better price?  I am not buying a used bag(and how many times was it used? for the going price!)  Now the price was cheaper, but I'm sure it's last years's model, so you would expect a better price. Obviously the returns people did not do their job!  Your thoughts?


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> Need your advice, ladies.  I just came home, my package from Myhabit was waiting for me--the Rockstud tote.  It was sealed in a plastic bag, no tag hooked to the handle.  I started examining it, trying it on, looked inside for the dustbag, and yes, it was there.  There was one strand of white fur inside.  I opened the zip compartment, found a wrapped Dove CHOCOLATE candy and a hair scrunchie.  So I examined it further and saw a few--not crumbs, but just --I will call it "usage dust".  So obviously someone used this bag.  You don't try out a bag and put a chocolate candy in it!  If if if I find I am interested in it, do I try for a better price?  I am not buying a used bag(and how many times was it used? for the going price!)  Now the price was cheaper, but I'm sure it's last years's model, so you would expect a better price. Obviously the returns people did not do their job!  Your thoughts?



Must be returned immediately with a sharply penned notice, follow up with a call to someone at a certain level in this company, let it be understood that you expect some kind of goodwill token,  ASAP - NUFF said


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> View attachment 2979525


LOL!



barbee said:


> Need your advice, ladies.  I just came home, my package from Myhabit was waiting for me--the Rockstud tote.  It was sealed in a plastic bag, no tag hooked to the handle.  I started examining it, trying it on, looked inside for the dustbag, and yes, it was there.  There was one strand of white fur inside.  I opened the zip compartment, found a wrapped Dove CHOCOLATE candy and a hair scrunchie.  So I examined it further and saw a few--not crumbs, but just --I will call it "usage dust".  So obviously someone used this bag.  You don't try out a bag and put a chocolate candy in it!  If if if I find I am interested in it, do I try for a better price?  I am not buying a used bag(and how many times was it used? for the going price!)  Now the price was cheaper, but I'm sure it's last years's model, so you would expect a better price. Obviously the returns people did not do their job!  Your thoughts?


Oh dear...that's terrible! Obviously WELL USED!
I agree with eliwon...make a big stink! After this you should get a gift certificate.........


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Oh dear...that's terrible! Obviously WELL USED!
> I agree with eliwon...make a big stink! After this you should get a gift certificate.........


 Well....of course I called already. That's just me!  Now granted I have not decided if I am keeping or returning, at this point based on:  do I love it enough?  I have not tried my wallet etc in it yet to know how it feels.  But, I spoke with a wonderful customer service rep, and they will reduce the price further.  So I am in the thinking mode.
Oh, and I did see there are 2 Nina Ricci mini Marches which are back on line.  So pretty, but too small for me.  
Now, Meg, you have Rockstud totes, right?  Do you have a bag shaper?  if so, is it plexiglass?  Or do you let the bag "droop?"


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to listen to skyqueen because I do have two necklaces in the making. In addition, my good friend who is a jeweler and owns an aqua necklace much like that said wait and I will see what I can do. She is going to a large jewelry show in Las Vegas in a week or so and who knows what she may find.  Always good news from her because she does me favors with discounts. *And you all know I do love a sale!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hubster teases me that "SALE" is my favorite four-letter word. It's true!
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I think it's when we forget to use them for a  while we wonder why we ever bought them. I have sold several bags that way and I have regretted the sale at a later date. The Alexa is a bag people have strong feelings about either love it or wonder why people would pay so much for the bag. However, to me, it is a wonderful go to or work bag that happens to make a good impression of simplicity which to me is a good thing.
> I rather think your idea of organization is a good one and listing the bags so we don't forget to use them.


I carried it to have lunch with a friend today, and it was the perfect size. It hung on the back of the chair at the restaurant, and it held everything I needed to have with me. I'll switch to a different bag on Sunday, but i've thoroughly enjoyed carrying it this week.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My dad was a soldier in WWII and he had a facility for languages. His best friend was from Pennsylvania Dutch Country and was first generation American from Germany. He taught my dad German and dad was sent to linguistics school so he was very proficient in the German language.  We went before my dad's death so he could see Germany happy and whole again and not like he knew it during the war.  He met any number of friends he had made there because he stayed after the war as the Army required him to do so. He also met several children who were older adults who remembered him feeding them. It was a blessing for them and for my dad. So to answer your question it was a quest for him as we crossed Germany. I loved the beauty of the country and the food was great. We found the German people to be warm and gracious. I would not hesitate to  return.


What a heartwarming story, *Izzy*. I'm so glad your father was able to return after the country had been rebuilt.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Everyone knows I'm a lover of horses and just came across this video. I've been to this "barn" when I lived in Missouri...you could eat off the floors! Majestic, gentle and BIG! Their commercials are always my favorite during the Super Bowl!
> Even if you're not a horse lover I think you'll enjoy this video............................
> 
> http://www.wcnc.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/04/24/clydesdale-budweiser/26306173/


Lovely story, SQ! Perfect for a late-afternoon pick-me-up.


----------



## ElainePG

Anyone wanna see a reveal? It's on the Saint Laurent forum. Hint: It's my birthday present!

http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/reveal-classic-small-sac-du-jour-904090.html#post28480259


----------



## cdtracing

eliwon said:


> Must be returned immediately with a sharply penned notice, follow up with a call to someone at a certain level in this company, let it be understood that you expect some kind of goodwill token,  ASAP - NUFF said



+1 I agree completely.  A scrunchie & piece of chocolate????  That is sooooo unacceptable!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> Oh dear...that's terrible! Obviously well used!
> I agree with eliwon...make a big stink! After this you should get a gift certificate.........


+100!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Be thoroughly outraged!
And if you love the bag, then hold out for a MAJOR discount. Tell them you're going to have to bring it to a cobbler to make it usable.


----------



## luvprada

barbee said:


> Yes, Udalrike!  My family took a river cruise last summer, beginning in Amsterdam, along the Rhine.  We saw castles, traveled to Cologne, Koblenz, Boppard, Rudesheim(loved the coffee!) Strasbourg, touched on France with Kayserberg and Colmar.  Wonderful!



Did you see the picture of naked women hanging over one of the channels  in Amsterdam?  I  believe it is famous. I saw it when I was there 8 years ago


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> My MIL was born in Berlin. Her family immigrated to Amsterdam to escape Hitler. They ended up in 2 different concentration camps. My DH was born in Amsterdam. They both speak 7 languages including German
> 
> .


My grandfather's family came from Russia. He was born in US in 1898. Grandmother's family originally  from Poland. They were Jewish. Grandmother was born in US. She said she lost cousins in a concentration camp in Poland.
 These were my mother's parents.

My father died when I was 7. He was born in NY. I was told his parents came from Canada. My mother cut contact with his parents when he died. I don't know why. They passed away when I was a teenager so I could not get any information about them as father was an only child.

My grandmother (mothers mother ) didn't remember anything about my father's family.  My mother pretended he didn't exist after he died (let's just say she was a 'raging alcoholic'), so I could not get any information from her.

About 5 years ago my brother did some research and found out my father's dad came from Austria. Couldn't find out about my father's mom.

My brother also found census records that said my father was born in 1926 but he was born in 1925. I heard that the records weren't always correct.

We've both tried to find more family info but hit a dead end.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Anyone wanna see a reveal? It's on the Saint Laurent forum. Hint: It's my birthday present!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-la...l-sac-du-jour-904090.html#post28480259[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> NOW that's an Elaine bag...love it! [emoji76]


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Anyone wanna see a reveal? It's on the Saint Laurent forum. Hint: It's my birthday present!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/reveal-classic-small-sac-du-jour-904090.html#post28480259




A classic, too!


----------



## udalrike

luvprada said:


> My grandfather's family came from Russia. He was born in US in 1898. Grandmother's family originally  from Poland. They were Jewish. Grandmother was born in US. She said she lost cousins in a concentration camp in Poland.
> These were my mother's parents.
> 
> My father died when I was 7. He was born in NY. I was told his parents came from Canada. My mother cut contact with his parents when he died. I don't know why. They passed away when I was a teenager so I could not get any information about them as father was an only child.
> 
> My grandmother (mothers mother ) didn't remember anything about my father's family.  My mother pretended he didn't exist after he died (let's just say she was a 'raging alcoholic'), so I could not get any information from her.
> 
> About 5 years ago my brother did some research and found out my father's dad came from Austria. Couldn't find out about my father's mom.
> 
> My brother also found census records that said my father was born in 1926 but he was born in 1925. I heard that the records weren't always correct.
> 
> We've both tried to find more family info but hit a dead end.



Hi, Luvprada! So many sad stories in families...
To know more might help sometimes.


----------



## udalrike

Gorgeous bag, Elaine!

And another good thing is: When your birthday will be in sight, your husband may have forgotten that you already have a present.....


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> My grandfather's family came from Russia. He was born in US in 1898. Grandmother's family originally  from Poland. They were Jewish. Grandmother was born in US. She said she lost cousins in a concentration camp in Poland.
> These were my mother's parents.
> 
> My father died when I was 7. He was born in NY. I was told his parents came from Canada. My mother cut contact with his parents when he died. I don't know why. They passed away when I was a teenager so I could not get any information about them as father was an only child.
> 
> My grandmother (mothers mother ) didn't remember anything about my father's family.  My mother pretended he didn't exist after he died (let's just say she was a 'raging alcoholic'), so I could not get any information from her.
> 
> About 5 years ago my brother did some research and found out my father's dad came from Austria. Couldn't find out about my father's mom.
> 
> My brother also found census records that said my father was born in 1926 but he was born in 1925. I heard that the records weren't always correct.
> 
> We've both tried to find more family info but hit a dead end.




Have you tried ancestry.com?


----------



## barbee

Elaine,  love your new bag!  Very early birthday gift, I need to try that one! haha
I was on the Gucci forum, and one woman mentioned a sale of Gucci on Gilt.  So I took a look at the bags, and saw the one I just bought from NM, the hip bamboo hobo(which is discontinued)and the slashed through price was NM's regular price.  That was a little worrisome, as I actually received 40% off that price.  The type of leather was not listed, and it was a different color than mine.  So is Gilt not to always be trusted?  Other bags showed discounts that I could verify as  better prices.   Either I received a super price, or Gilt is inflating prices on some.  Then I saw Groupon has in the past had issues with counterfits(I have never used them.)
I do have two new bags sitting in my closet, waiting for a decision.  My daughter came home last night, loved both, and could not help me decide. Which means(using Elaine logic!) somehow I need to keep both!  Actually both would be 40% off! To defray the cost, I loaned my Gucci bucket bag to the daughter, and she looked so "with-it" wearing it.  Much better than me(you think age has anything to do with it?)  She reminded me, how years ago, she had purchased a belt at Anthropologie, which was expensive for her, at the time, and I told her(as good mothers do) about the cost per use scenario.  Everytime she wears it, the cost goes down.   So now with her using the bucket bag, I have, again, justified paying the price for the bag.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Anyone wanna see a reveal? It's on the Saint Laurent forum. Hint: It's my birthday present!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/reveal-classic-small-sac-du-jour-904090.html#post28480259



Elaine,
I must tell you again you looked wonderful and your bag is fabulous. Wonderful choice.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Elaine,  love your new bag!  Very early birthday gift, I need to try that one! haha
> I was on the Gucci forum, and one woman mentioned a sale of Gucci on Gilt.  So I took a look at the bags, and saw the one I just bought from NM, the hip bamboo hobo(which is discontinued)and the slashed through price was NM's regular price.  That was a little worrisome, as I actually received 40% off that price.  The type of leather was not listed, and it was a different color than mine.  So is Gilt not to always be trusted?  Other bags showed discounts that I could verify as  better prices.   Either I received a super price, or Gilt is inflating prices on some.  Then I saw Groupon has in the past had issues with counterfits(I have never used them.)
> I do have two new bags sitting in my closet, waiting for a decision.  My daughter came home last night, loved both, and could not help me decide. Which means(using Elaine logic!) somehow I need to keep both!  Actually both would be 40% off! To defray the cost, I loaned my Gucci bucket bag to the daughter, and she looked so "with-it" wearing it.  Much better than me(you think age has anything to do with it?)  She reminded me, how years ago, she had purchased a belt at Anthropologie, which was expensive for her, at the time, and I told her(as good mothers do) about the cost per use scenario.  Everytime she wears it, the cost goes down.   So now with her using the bucket bag, I have, again, justified paying the price for the bag.


I don't know about Gilt but prices on BTR are very funky! I bought a pair of cute shoes at DSW that were "on sale" at BTR for full price. They had inflated the retail price by $40. Unless you know the actual retail price you get screwed. BTR also does this with UGG boots.
The best price I have ever seen (recently) for a designer bag was the Nina Ricci that Elaine and Izzy got...that was a steal!
Oh...what new bags did you buy? The Gucci and the Rockstud?


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> My grandfather's family came from Russia. He was born in US in 1898. Grandmother's family originally  from Poland. They were Jewish. Grandmother was born in US. She said she lost cousins in a concentration camp in Poland.
> These were my mother's parents.
> 
> My father died when I was 7. He was born in NY. I was told his parents came from Canada. My mother cut contact with his parents when he died. I don't know why. They passed away when I was a teenager so I could not get any information about them as father was an only child.
> 
> My grandmother (mothers mother ) didn't remember anything about my father's family.  My mother pretended he didn't exist after he died (let's just say she was a 'raging alcoholic'), so I could not get any information from her.
> 
> About 5 years ago my brother did some research and found out my father's dad came from Austria. Couldn't find out about my father's mom.
> 
> My brother also found census records that said my father was born in 1926 but he was born in 1925. I heard that the records weren't always correct.
> 
> *We've both tried to find more family info but hit a dead end.*



Isn't it sad when family information gets lost like that, *luv*? The Hubster's grandfather (his father's father) came to the U.S. from Russia but then some years later abandoned his wife and 5 small children (including my late FIL, who was the eldest) and moved 3000 miles west to California. The Hubster only met that grandfather once. In later years, long after that grandfather had died, when we tried to talk to my FIL about his family history (like: Where in Russia did your father come from? What had the family name been originally?), my FIL became absolutely *furious* and refused to talk about it. "What the h*ll do you want me to say? What's the point of dragging up all of that?"

Which I can sort of see, considering the trauma of being abandoned in poverty at the age of 12 with a mother who barely spoke English and 4 younger siblings to support with after-school jobs, but still, it's such a shame that the family history is gone for good.

I give my FIL credit that, despite his childhood, he finished high school and grew up to be a responsible husband and good provider for his family. He was a tough man, not a lot of love in him, but I can understand why.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> NOW that's an Elaine bag...love it! [emoji76]





skyqueen said:


> A classic, too!



Thank you, *skyqueen*! After I bought it I was reading on tPF that people are calling it a "wanna be" Birkin, but I personally can't see it. I'm crazy about it!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Gorgeous bag, Elaine!
> 
> And another good thing is: When your birthday will be in sight, your husband may have forgotten that you already have a present.....


Welllllllll... I'm not so sure about that, *Uli*! He bought me last year's present the previous June (a gorgeous bright yellow Balenciaga City bag), and he certainly didn't forget!

But that's just HIS present to me! Let's not forget that I plan to buy a present for myself!!!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine,  love your new bag!  Very early birthday gift, I need to try that one! haha
> I was on the Gucci forum, and one woman mentioned a sale of Gucci on Gilt.  So I took a look at the bags, and saw the one I just bought from NM, the hip bamboo hobo(which is discontinued)and the slashed through price was NM's regular price.  That was a little worrisome, as I actually received 40% off that price.  The type of leather was not listed, and it was a different color than mine.  So is Gilt not to always be trusted?  Other bags showed discounts that I could verify as  better prices.   Either I received a super price, or Gilt is inflating prices on some.  Then I saw Groupon has in the past had issues with counterfits(I have never used them.)
> I do have two new bags sitting in my closet, waiting for a decision.  My daughter came home last night, loved both, and could not help me decide. Which means(using Elaine logic!) somehow I need to keep both!  Actually both would be 40% off! To defray the cost, I loaned my Gucci bucket bag to the daughter, and she looked so "with-it" wearing it.  Much better than me(you think age has anything to do with it?)  She reminded me, how years ago, she had purchased a belt at Anthropologie, which was expensive for her, at the time, and I told her(as good mothers do) about the cost per use scenario.  Everytime she wears it, the cost goes down.   *So now with her using the bucket bag, I have, again, justified paying the price for the bag*.


Good girl! Now you get to keep *both* bags! (And if you love them both, and would wear them a lot, you really should, since the price is so good. Just call me Elaine the Enabler!)

As for Gilt, I shop with them fairly often, but I've found you *really* need to know your product lines to figure out if you're getting a good deal. And also be up-to-date on which retail stores are having sales at the moment, which might be better than the Gilt price. That said, it's possible to find some terrific bargains there.

I do okay with handbags, because I'm usually up-to-date on the latest bag prices. But if you've never seen a particular bag IRL, and see it for the first time on the Gilt site, I don't recommend buying it... their photos are terrible, and their dimensions are often wrong.

As for clothes, which I know less about... I usually do a search on the particular brand and item, to see what it retails for. Some of the brands they sell, I've never heard of, but then I'm pleasantly surprised to discover that they're very upscale brands and that the Gilt prices are very good. Others, not so much. 

I hope this helps, and you really must show us photos of your TWO new bags!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I don't know about Gilt but prices on BTR are very funky! I bought a pair of cute shoes at DSW that were "on sale" at BTR for full price. They had inflated the retail price by $40. Unless you know the actual retail price you get screwed. BTR also does this with UGG boots.
> *The best price I have ever seen (recently) for a designer bag was the Nina Ricci* that Elaine and Izzy got...that was a steal!
> Oh...what new bags did you buy? The Gucci and the Rockstud?



I know, right? I have *never* seen a bag discounted that much! I really hadn't planned to buy a bag at that time, but I simply *couldn't* pass it up at that price! (Said the Queen of Rationalization...)


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I don't know about Gilt but prices on BTR are very funky! I bought a pair of cute shoes at DSW that were "on sale" at BTR for full price. They had inflated the retail price by $40. Unless you know the actual retail price you get screwed. BTR also does this with UGG boots.
> The best price I have ever seen (recently) for a designer bag was the Nina Ricci that Elaine and Izzy got...that was a steal!
> Oh...what new bags did you buy? The Gucci and the Rockstud?


I've only bought on BTR once, and it was very early on my Purse Forum days. I bought an H scarf that I'd been wanting forever... my first in years (since I bought them in the late 1980s & early 1990s). They listed it for $300, which I've since learned is an okay price, since they were retailing at the time for $435. But (*meg* might remember this...) I probably drove her crazy with PMs about the reliability of BTR, and so on... I'll bet she breathed a huge sigh of relief when the %&$#* scarf showed up and was authentic! It took weeks to arrive, though, so I've never bought from them again. And I've learned how to find the trusted H scarf resellers on other places on the Internet.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I don't know about Gilt but prices on BTR are very funky! I bought a pair of cute shoes at DSW that were "on sale" at BTR for full price. They had inflated the retail price by $40. Unless you know the actual retail price you get screwed. BTR also does this with UGG boots.
> The best price I have ever seen (recently) for a designer bag was the Nina Ricci that Elaine and Izzy got...that was a steal!
> Oh...what new bags did you buy? The Gucci and the Rockstud?


 Skyqueen, I am calling them"half purchased" at this point! But yes, those two.
 And I think I mentioned, the small Nina Ricci bag was available again at Myhabit--must have been a return--a true steal!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> I must tell you again you looked wonderful and your bag is fabulous. Wonderful choice.


Thank you so much, *Izzy*, and thank you for coming to "visit" my reveal page.


----------



## udalrike

Barbee, great that you (and your daughter) have 2 bags instead of one now!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my beloved (huge) abalone earrings today:


----------



## Trudysmom

udalrike said:


> Wearing my beloved (huge) abalone earrings today:
> 
> View attachment 2980735


I wore my D&B Double handle satchel to lunch today. I have two colors in this and need more if I can find them, great bag.


----------



## udalrike

What do you think about this bag, ladies?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Trudysmom!
Great handbag! Love the colour and the ostrich leather....


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Wearing my beloved (huge) abalone earrings today:
> 
> View attachment 2980735


They are gorgeous, Uli! I have abalone earrings, too, but I am tucked snugly into my chair and feeling too lazy to get up and photograph them.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my D&B Double handle satchel to lunch today. I have two colors in this and need more if I can find them, great bag.


Love that hot pink, *Trudys*! Is that another of the bags that has a "smile"?


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Love that hot pink, *Trudys*! Is that another of the bags that has a "smile"?



The satchel that I wore today is not the same as the satchel with the zipper. I have three of those. Just received the raspberry satchel in the mail today! Here it is&#8230;





The raspberry is so nice. Yes, the Dooney and Bourke satchels like this have a smile. I have the dillen navy and red florentine also. SO happy to have them, hard to find in some colors. The quality is amazing.


----------



## songofthesea

long week...TGIF!!! 


soooo....I ended up selling way more on ebay than I thought and ended up with the following:  stella McCartney falabella, kooba echo in earth (not black!), and MMK Selma in pear, a gorgeous green color...should I post pics for opinions? I'm wondering what you think about the MMK....


now I'm on a bag ban and putting money in the vaca fund...


happy Friday, all!


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> The satchel that I wore today is not the same as the satchel with the zipper. I have three of those. Just received the raspberry satchel in the mail today! Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The raspberry is so nice. Yes, the Dooney and Bourke satchels like this have a smile. I have the dillen navy and red florentine also. SO happy to have them, hard to find in some colors. The quality is amazing.


 Now I know what you mean by your handbag smiling.  That can make a handbag lover even happier!


----------



## barbee

songofthesea said:


> long week...TGIF!!!
> 
> 
> soooo....I ended up selling way more on ebay than I thought and ended up with the following:  stella McCartney falabella, kooba echo in earth (not black!), and MMK Selma in pear, a gorgeous green color...should I post pics for opinions? I'm wondering what you think about the MMK....
> 
> 
> now I'm on a bag ban and putting money in the vaca fund...
> 
> 
> happy Friday, all!


 It is a thrill having a great sales week on Ebay!  Yes, show us your new loot!


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> They are gorgeous, Uli! I have abalone earrings, too, but I am tucked snugly into my chair and feeling too lazy to get up and photograph them.




Thank you, Elaine!! Maybe during the next days?


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Wearing my beloved (huge) abalone earrings today:
> 
> View attachment 2980735


So funky...love it!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my D&B Double handle satchel to lunch today. I have two colors in this and need more if I can find them, great bag.


That pink is gorgeous, Trudy!



udalrike said:


> What do you think about this bag, ladies?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981010


Love the leather/color combo!



Trudysmom said:


> The satchel that I wore today is not the same as the satchel with the zipper. I have three of those. Just received the raspberry satchel in the mail today! Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The raspberry is so nice. Yes, the Dooney and Bourke satchels like this have a smile. I have the dillen navy and red florentine also. SO happy to have them, hard to find in some colors. The quality is amazing.


I see the smile...how wonderful! A bag that loves you back.........................


----------



## skyqueen

songofthesea said:


> long week...tgif!!!
> 
> 
> Soooo....i ended up selling way more on ebay than i thought and ended up with the following:  Stella mccartney falabella, kooba echo in earth (not black!), and mmk selma in pear, a gorgeous green color...should i post pics for opinions? I'm wondering what you think about the mmk....
> 
> 
> Now i'm on a bag ban and putting money in the vaca fund...
> 
> 
> Happy friday, all!


 


barbee said:


> it is a thrill having a great sales week on ebay!  Yes, show us your new loot!


+1


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> The satchel that I wore today is not the same as the satchel with the zipper. I have three of those. Just received the raspberry satchel in the mail today! Here it is&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The raspberry is so nice. Yes, the Dooney and Bourke satchels like this have a smile. I have the dillen navy and red florentine also. SO happy to have them, hard to find in some colors. The quality is amazing.


I ADORE that raspberry color, *Trudys*! It almost looks edible! (But I promise you I won't start chewing on it...). You have an amazing bag collection, each one prettier than the next.


----------



## ElainePG

songofthesea said:


> long week...TGIF!!!
> 
> 
> soooo....I ended up selling way more on ebay than I thought and ended up with the following:  stella McCartney falabella, kooba echo in earth (not black!), and MMK Selma in pear, a gorgeous green color...should I post pics for opinions? I'm wondering what you think about the MMK....
> 
> 
> now I'm on a bag ban and putting money in the vaca fund...
> 
> 
> happy Friday, all!


Ooooh! Yes, pix please!


----------



## mkpurselover

Trudysmom said:


> The satchel that I wore today is not the same as the satchel with the zipper. I have three of those. Just received the raspberry satchel in the mail today! Here it is&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The raspberry is so nice. Yes, the Dooney and Bourke satchels like this have a smile. I have the dillen navy and red florentine also. SO happy to have them, hard to find in some colors. The quality is amazing.


I love the fact that you love color!!  Your bags are so pretty and colorful, the hot pink and raspberry do look good enough to eat! :giggles:


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Have you tried ancestry.com?



Yes that's where we found out about Austria but hit a dead end after that.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Trudysmom said:


> The satchel that I wore today is not the same as the satchel with the zipper. I have three of those. Just received the raspberry satchel in the mail today! Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The raspberry is so nice. Yes, the Dooney and Bourke satchels like this have a smile. I have the dillen navy and red florentine also. SO happy to have them, hard to find in some colors. The quality is amazing.



I have 3 DB satchels brown, hot pink & raspberry color. I have not used the raspberry one  yet & I think the hot pink is to die for  . I'm a little sad tho because some of the color is coming off the hot pink satchel .  Anyway enjoy your DB


----------



## Trudysmom

Brwneyed1 said:


> I have 3 DB satchels brown, hot pink & raspberry color. I have not used the raspberry one  yet & I think the hot pink is to die for  . I'm a little sad tho because some of the color is coming off the hot pink satchel .  Anyway enjoy your DB


I rarely hear of problems with DB. I have never had a problem in any way. Can you call the company?


----------



## Brwneyed1

Trudysmom said:


> I rarely hear of problems with DB. I have never had a problem in any way. Can you call the company?



I honestly don't remember if I called them. I just love the color so much & can't come up with the $ for a replacement if they still have the same color. Maybe I might call them incase I didn't & see what they say.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I just bought myself these Milanos, because my toes hurt so badly at night yet I wanted something with a strap on the back to prevent falls. I wear them over socks, which looks purely frumpy, but I'm at home, so I don't care.:giggles: They are truly amazing! They have a "soft bed" and are so incredibly sturdy (but comfy) that I can wear them on the treadmill!


OK, Elaine...I guess you are a "trend setter"!


----------



## udalrike

Skyqueen, thanks!!


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> OK, Elaine...I guess you are a "trend setter"!





I bet this would NOT look good on me.....


----------



## udalrike

I like to wear clogs for a long time and now I read that they are "en vogue" this year...


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> I bet this would NOT look good on me.....


LOL!



udalrike said:


> I like to wear clogs and now I read that they are "en vogue" this year...


A lot of crewmembers wore black patent clogs (Dansko, Ariat) to work and swore they were the most comfortable shoes they've ever worn.
They looked like Minnie Mouse shoes to me.........................
[emoji12]


----------



## udalrike

Minnie Mouse, - that´s funny!!


----------



## udalrike

I am watching "Midnight run" (with Robert de Niro ) right now with my family:
Do you remember this great movie?


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Wearing my beloved (huge) abalone earrings today:
> 
> View attachment 2980735



Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm purely loving the new car smell of mine.
> 
> So glad you didn't have to pay anything to "ransom" yours back. You have a fabulous car! A convertible makes *such* sense in your part of California.


Yes and with Meg's new math that means that I had several thousand dollars of free money to spend. Had being the key word. No bags but a couple of cute jeans skirts which are so hard to find in a decent length and many pairs of shoes and sandals 


Florasun said:


> LOL! During my young single days I was taking flying lessons, and my flight instructor (a cute, younger lady) needed a place to stay, so I let her stay with me for awhile. One of my male friends asked what kind of car she drove and I answered 'a Datsun, I think.' *Then one day he came by the apartment and said that's not a Datsun, that's a Porsche.*
> 
> Meg I want those metallic Birks.


 


Florasun said:


> Oh yay! When you are bad you're very bad, and we get lots of eye candy!


Lots of shoes. Some have arrived. I didn't get any jewelry from the sale. I have been concentrating on finding lower heel cute shoes that I can wear with my dresses and skirts. 


Florasun said:


> Other than my DH, my first encounter with someone from Seattle was a white-sock Bikenstock wearing engineer, who always seemed pretty mellow. Don't know if it was beer, pot or just his personality. Nice guy, though.
> I never wanted to wear Birks until Meg posted the gold metallic ones!



You should get them. They really are comfortable and kinda cute too. I am even considering a backup pair before this style is no longer available. Given my hip and neck problems I think I am going to be in flats and low heels for some time to come. I have an MRI for my neck tomorrow and an injection to relieve the hip pain on Thursday morning. I hope that helps otherwise I will have to have another surgery.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I have been to Germany, though it was a very long time ago. My favorite place was the little town of Garmisch. I don't know whether it is still as quaint, but in 1970 it was a darling, quiet little Bavarian mountain town. (Well, I suppose there are still mountains!) I remember a down-filled comforter on the bed, and delicious breakfasts. And sweet houses along narrow streets. Like this:


Wow, that is so gorgeous.


udalrike said:


> A sad story. I am glad that they survived.
> *7* languages!!!


I am too. I can't imagine my life without them.


Izzy48 said:


> My dad was a soldier in WWII and he had a facility for languages. His best friend was from Pennsylvania Dutch Country and was first generation American from Germany. He taught my dad German and dad was sent to linguistics school so he was very proficient in the German language.  We went before my dad's death so he could see Germany happy and whole again and not like he knew it during the war.  He met any number of friends he had made there because he stayed after the war as the Army required him to do so. He also met several children who were older adults who remembered him feeding them. It was a blessing for them and for my dad. So to answer your question it was a quest for him as we crossed Germany. I loved the beauty of the country and the food was great. We found the German people to be warm and gracious. I would not hesitate to  return.


What a great story. I have wanted to go to Germany but my MIL has never wanted to step foot on German soil again. My DH feels much the same way.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Need your advice, ladies.  I just came home, my package from Myhabit was waiting for me--the Rockstud tote.  It was sealed in a plastic bag, no tag hooked to the handle.  I started examining it, trying it on, looked inside for the dustbag, and yes, it was there.  There was one strand of white fur inside.  I opened the zip compartment, found a wrapped Dove CHOCOLATE candy and a hair scrunchie.  So I examined it further and saw a few--not crumbs, but just --I will call it "usage dust".  So obviously someone used this bag.  You don't try out a bag and put a chocolate candy in it!  If if if I find I am interested in it, do I try for a better price?  I am not buying a used bag(and how many times was it used? for the going price!)  Now the price was cheaper, but I'm sure it's last years's model, so you would expect a better price. Obviously the returns people did not do their job!  Your thoughts?


Yuck.


eliwon said:


> Must be returned immediately with a sharply penned notice, follow up with a call to someone at a certain level in this company, let it be understood that you expect some kind of goodwill token,  ASAP - NUFF said


+1


barbee said:


> Well....of course I called already. That's just me!  Now granted I have not decided if I am keeping or returning, at this point based on:  do I love it enough?  I have not tried my wallet etc in it yet to know how it feels.  But, I spoke with a wonderful customer service rep, and they will reduce the price further.  So I am in the thinking mode.
> Oh, and I did see there are 2 Nina Ricci mini Marches which are back on line.  So pretty, but too small for me.
> Now, Meg, you have Rockstud totes, right?  Do you have a bag shaper?  if so, is it plexiglass?  Or do you let the bag "droop?"



I let my bags droop. I prefer soft bags to structured ones. That is just me. One of the reasons that I like Balenciaga bags so much.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Wow, that is so gorgeous.
> 
> I am too. I can't imagine my life without them.
> 
> What a great story. I have wanted to go to Germany but my MIL has never wanted to step foot on German soil again. My DH feels much the same way.




I can understand this very well. The parents of our Israeli friend Sagy thought this way too before he married his German wife .( His grandmother was in Auschwitz )
Nowadays they enjoy being here very much. The have been to the Black Forest or to Berlin, for example.


----------



## udalrike

Sorry to hear about your health issues, Megt!  (


----------



## udalrike

My old Barbara Milano bag (I added the tooth):


----------



## udalrike

I would LOVE to welcome you and your beloved ones in Germany, Megt!!


----------



## udalrike

When Shuli and Ami (the parents of Sagy) visited us the first time I went to 4 supermarkets in order to find Bündner Fleisch (a kind of ham; beef, not pork).
While eating later on Ami told me how much he loves the German Bratwurst (pork!)....


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Kentucky Derby Day! 
A blast from the past and probably the best racehorse that ever lived, the "tremendous machine"...Secretariat!
Still holds the record from 1973!
And to keep it on topic...the ultimate dressage bag. Barenia saddle leather, hand stitched. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Usj3K4oZ0


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you , Izzy!


----------



## udalrike

Gorgeous bag, Skyqueen! Could belong to Queen Elizabeth herself !!!!


----------



## udalrike

Apropos:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...vealed-including-5-for-church-collection.html


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Apropos:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...vealed-including-5-for-church-collection.html




I have often wondered! [emoji15]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> OK, Elaine...I guess you are a "trend setter"!



Where on earth did you find that photo, SQ?
And just to set the record straight, I *never* wear my Birks with white socks! I wear them with cute patterned socks, from a Swedish company called Happy Socks. They make socks in all sorts of fun designs, like for example:


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yes and with Meg's new math that means that I had several thousand dollars of free money to spend. Had being the key word. No bags but a *couple of cute jeans skirts which are so hard to find in a decent length and many pairs of shoes and sandals*
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of shoes. Some have arrived. I didn't get any jewelry from the sale. I have been concentrating on finding lower heel cute shoes that I can wear with my dresses and skirts.
> 
> 
> You should get them. They really are comfortable and kinda cute too. I am even considering a backup pair before this style is no longer available. Given my hip and neck problems I think I am going to be in flats and low heels for some time to come. I have *an MRI for my neck tomorrow and an injection to relieve the hip pain on Thursday morning*. I hope that helps otherwise I will have to have another surgery.



Bravo on the denim skirts! I have two, both by Nic + Zoe, and practically live in them when I want a casual look but something dressier than jeans.

Yuck on the MRI! I purely hate them. I hope the one on your neck shows something fix-able by something other than surgery. And I hope the hip injection relieves the pain... when you say "another" surgery, does that mean you've already had hip surgery?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy Kentucky Derby Day!
> A blast from the past and probably the best racehorse that ever lived, the "tremendous machine"...Secretariat!
> Still holds the record from 1973!
> And to keep it on topic...the ultimate dressage bag. Barenia saddle leather, hand stitched.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Usj3K4oZ0


Fabulous "dressage" bag, *skyqueen*! And I'm glad to hear that someone else remembers Secretariat... one amazing horse.

Will you be drinkingmint juleps today?


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Apropos:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...vealed-including-5-for-church-collection.html


Fabulous article, *Uli*... thanks!


----------



## udalrike

You are welcome, Elaine!


----------



## udalrike

Did you see this? A young handbag junkie shows some beautiful bags:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk1vowfjgDo


----------



## songofthesea

So, here are the 5 bags.  One is the Stella McCartney, One is an MZ Wallace.  Those are keepers.  There are 2 Kooba drawstrings, one in "earth" and one in "black".  I just thought the earth color showed the embellishments more.  Would love your thoughts on that.  The MMK Selma is the pear colored bag.  Lighting isn't great because the bag is very green!  Would also love thoughts on that bag!  I'm definitely keeping one of the Koobas and still deciding about the MMK and that's why I'm asking for opinions.  These are the last bags for a WHILE!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Cilifene

This thread is running fast, I can't keep up &#55357;&#56837;- do you ladies never sleep.......&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56834;

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> My grandfather's family came from Russia. He was born in US in 1898. Grandmother's family originally  from Poland. They were Jewish. Grandmother was born in US. She said she lost cousins in a concentration camp in Poland.
> These were my mother's parents.
> 
> My father died when I was 7. He was born in NY. I was told his parents came from Canada. My mother cut contact with his parents when he died. I don't know why. They passed away when I was a teenager so I could not get any information about them as father was an only child.
> 
> My grandmother (mothers mother ) didn't remember anything about my father's family.  My mother pretended he didn't exist after he died (let's just say she was a 'raging alcoholic'), so I could not get any information from her.
> 
> About 5 years ago my brother did some research and found out my father's dad came from Austria. Couldn't find out about my father's mom.
> 
> My brother also found census records that said my father was born in 1926 but he was born in 1925. I heard that the records weren't always correct.
> 
> We've both tried to find more family info but hit a dead end.


That is really sad L. I am in the same situation as you are. I know relatively nothing about my father or that side of my family. All I know is that he was married when my mom had an affair with him. He was her professor and a psychiatrist. He never wanted children or to pass along his genetic makeup. His whole family were alcoholics and suffered from clinical depression. His sister committed suicide as well as his mother. I know that he wanted my mom to have an abortion and that they were in contact there entire lives. I met him once when I was about 5. He was then divorced and he proposed to my mother. She declined because he was not willing to acknowledge that I was his daughter even though she really loved him. I didn't know he was my father as I had been told that my father was dead. I did try and find out more, but it never came to anything. 


ElainePG said:


> I've only bought on BTR once, and it was very early on my Purse Forum days. I bought an H scarf that I'd been wanting forever... my first in years (since I bought them in the late 1980s & early 1990s). They listed it for $300, which I've since learned is an okay price, since they were retailing at the time for $435. But (*meg* might remember this...) I probably drove her crazy with PMs about the reliability of BTR, and so on... I'll bet she breathed a huge sigh of relief when the %&$#* scarf showed up and was authentic! It took weeks to arrive, though, so I've never bought from them again. And I've learned how to find the trusted H scarf resellers on other places on the Internet.


Nope didn't drive me crazy. I like helping others find something that they love.


udalrike said:


> Wearing my beloved (huge) abalone earrings today:
> 
> View attachment 2980735



These are gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my D&B Double handle satchel to lunch today. I have two colors in this and need more if I can find them, great bag.


Love the color of this bag.


Trudysmom said:


> The satchel that I wore today is not the same as the satchel with the zipper. I have three of those. Just received the raspberry satchel in the mail today! Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The raspberry is so nice. Yes, the Dooney and Bourke satchels like this have a smile. I have the dillen navy and red florentine also. SO happy to have them, hard to find in some colors. The quality is amazing.


Beautiful. Such happy colors.


skyqueen said:


> OK, Elaine...I guess you are a "trend setter"!





udalrike said:


> Sorry to hear about your health issues, Megt!  (


Thanks, Uli. I am much better than I was a few years ago.


udalrike said:


> My old Barbara Milano bag (I added the tooth):
> 
> View attachment 2981838


So cute. 


udalrike said:


> I would LOVE to welcome you and your beloved ones in Germany, Megt!!


I hope to get there someday. I doubt that my family would join me. As it is my MIL who was born in Berlin doesn't even admit to it. When people ask where she is from she say Holland.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> That is really sad L. I am in the same situation as you are. I know relatively nothing about my father or that side of my family. All I know is that he was married when my mom had an affair with him. He was her professor and a psychiatrist. He never wanted children or to pass along his genetic makeup. His whole family were alcoholics and suffered from clinical depression. His sister committed suicide as well as his mother. I know that he wanted my mom to have an abortion and that they were in contact there entire lives. I met him once when I was about 5. He was then divorced and he proposed to my mother. She declined because he was not willing to acknowledge that I was his daughter even though she really loved him. I didn't know he was my father as I had been told that my father was dead. I did try and find out more, but it never came to anything.
> 
> Nope didn't drive me crazy. I like helping others find something that they love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous.





Megt, I am so sorry for you (and your mother). This story is so sad and heartbreaking.
I want to hug you!!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Happy Kentucky Derby Day!
> A blast from the past and probably the best racehorse that ever lived, the "tremendous machine"...Secretariat!
> Still holds the record from 1973!
> And to keep it on topic...the ultimate dressage bag. Barenia saddle leather, hand stitched.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Usj3K4oZ0


Love the look of this bag.


ElainePG said:


> Bravo on the denim skirts! I have two, both by Nic + Zoe, and practically live in them when I want a casual look but something dressier than jeans.
> 
> Yuck on the MRI! I purely hate them. I hope the one on your neck shows something fix-able by something other than surgery. And I hope the hip injection relieves the pain... when you say "another" surgery, does that mean you've already had hip surgery?


The MRI will be so that they can do a block to stop the pain. Same thing with my hip. I have not had hip surgery yet and am hoping not to have to have it done as it would require going to a specialist in LA. I avoid LA traffic whenever possible and given the surgeries that I have had in the last 2 years I am not anxious to have anymore. I dislocated my hip a few years ago and it is possible that I have a torn tendon if the injection doesn't stop the pain then surgery will be the only alternative aside from just living with it. They would do it through a laparoscope so it wouldn't be too invasive. 


songofthesea said:


> So, here are the 5 bags.  One is the Stella McCartney, One is an MZ Wallace.  Those are keepers.  There are 2 Kooba drawstrings, one in "earth" and one in "black".  I just thought the earth color showed the embellishments more.  Would love your thoughts on that.  The MMK Selma is the pear colored bag.  Lighting isn't great because the bag is very green!  Would also love thoughts on that bag!  I'm definitely keeping one of the Koobas and still deciding about the MMK and that's why I'm asking for opinions.  These are the last bags for a WHILE!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


Great bags.


Cilifene said:


> This thread is running fast, I can't keep up &#65533;&#65533;- do you ladies never sleep.......&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;



I know I had so many pages to try and catch up on.


----------



## udalrike

Couldn´t sleep and read your sad post minutes ago, Megt.
I posted about it in between your posts so you might not have seen it. I am really moved.


----------



## udalrike

songofthesea said:


> So, here are the 5 bags.  One is the Stella McCartney, One is an MZ Wallace.  Those are keepers.  There are 2 Kooba drawstrings, one in "earth" and one in "black".  I just thought the earth color showed the embellishments more.  Would love your thoughts on that.  The MMK Selma is the pear colored bag.  Lighting isn't great because the bag is very green!  Would also love thoughts on that bag!  I'm definitely keeping one of the Koobas and still deciding about the MMK and that's why I'm asking for opinions.  These are the last bags for a WHILE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



I love especially the green (pear coloured) bag and the one with the chains....


----------



## megt10

Here is today's running around outfit. One of the new denim skirts, Vince tank top, Lanvin sandals and my grey Valentino handbag.


----------



## megt10

I also took pictures with the Birkenstocks so that you could see what they look like on.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Megt, I am so sorry for you (and your mother). This story is so sad and heartbreaking.
> I want to hug you!!



That is so kind of you. I didn't find out that my father was alive until I was 25. Things are different today, but my mom back then couldn't bear for anyone to know that she had a child out of wedlock. Nor did she want me to have any stigma attached to me growing up. My mom had been widowed prior to having me so it was reasonable for people to assume that my father was dead. It was just something that we never talked about.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Here is today's running around outfit. One of the new denim skirts, Vince tank top, Lanvin sandals and my grey Valentino handbag.



Great picture!! Everything is so beautiful! I love the bag and the jacket...


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> That is so kind of you. I didn't find out that my father was alive until I was 25. Things are different today, but my mom back then couldn't bear for anyone to know that she had a child out of wedlock. Nor did she want me to have any stigma attached to me growing up. My mom had been widowed prior to having me so it was reasonable for people to assume that my father was dead. It was just something that we never talked about.



It must have been hard for everyone (even for your father...).
Did your mother marry again?


----------



## udalrike

I will try to find some sleep (it is 00.43 here).
Have a nice day/ evening /night!


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Great picture!! Everything is so beautiful! I love the bag and the jacket...


Thanks. I meant to post the jacket in the moto thread. It is actually too hot to wear one at the moment. I went with a cropped white sweater for the grocery store.


udalrike said:


> It must have been hard for everyone (even for your father...).
> Did your mother marry again?



No my mom never even dated. She worked full time as a psychologist and taught some classes at Long Beach State. The rest of the time, she was devoted to her kids. She adopted my brother when I was 4.5 years old. She didn't want me to be an only child. I can't imagine how she did it. Especially considering that she was almost 43 when she had me.


----------



## luvprada

Trudysmom said:


> I rarely hear of problems with DB. I have never had a problem in any way. Can you call the company?



Love that hot pink satchel. If we lived closer by I be on my way to borrow


----------



## songofthesea

udalrike said:


> I love especially the green (pear coloured) bag and the one with the chains....


 
thanks!  am keeping the stella McCartney (the one with the chains), and keeping the M Z Wallace (the nylon one in the tiger's eye color) am keeping either the brown or black drawstring, looking for opinions on that one and am deciding about MMK green one...I appreciate all opinions!!! thanks!!!!


----------



## luvprada

udalrike said:


> Megt, I am so sorry for you (and your mother). This story is so sad and heartbreaking.
> I want to hug you!!



Me too


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Happy Kentucky Derby Day!
> A blast from the past and probably the best racehorse that ever lived, the "tremendous machine"...Secretariat!
> Still holds the record from 1973!
> And to keep it on topic...the ultimate dressage bag. Barenia saddle leather, hand stitched.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Usj3K4oZ0


 Do you have that handbag, Skyqueen?  It is superb.  
Yes, I remember Secretariat...  we used to live in Owensboro, KY, but only went to the Kentucky Derby once, when living in Houston, 1994, when Go for Gin won.  It poured down rain through every race, but was still an event to remember.


----------



## barbee

songofthesea said:


> So, here are the 5 bags.  One is the Stella McCartney, One is an MZ Wallace.  Those are keepers.  There are 2 Kooba drawstrings, one in "earth" and one in "black".  I just thought the earth color showed the embellishments more.  Would love your thoughts on that.  The MMK Selma is the pear colored bag.  Lighting isn't great because the bag is very green!  Would also love thoughts on that bag!  I'm definitely keeping one of the Koobas and still deciding about the MMK and that's why I'm asking for opinions.  These are the last bags for a WHILE!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


 Song, the pear colored would be great for summer, and my next choice is the Stella McCartney.  If I say 4 bags out of 5 may be too many, you will kick me off this site, correct?!!!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Here is today's running around outfit. One of the new denim skirts, Vince tank top, Lanvin sandals and my grey Valentino handbag.


Meg, the sandals, skirt, belt, bag, etc etc. look great!! And you are wearing your Rockstud!  I attended a wedding today, and ran into the only person I know who loves handbags.  I told her I was considering a Rockstud, and she said her college age daughter told her she was too old for a Rockstud.  So, I beg to differ, ---you look perfect with it! 

I will say, it is so refreshing to be able to talk to someone in real life who loves handbags!


----------



## ElainePG

songofthesea said:


> So, here are the 5 bags.  One is the Stella McCartney, One is an MZ Wallace.  Those are keepers.  There are 2 Kooba drawstrings, one in "earth" and one in "black".  I just thought the earth color showed the embellishments more.  Would love your thoughts on that.  The MMK Selma is the pear colored bag.  Lighting isn't great because the bag is very green!  Would also love thoughts on that bag!  I'm definitely keeping one of the Koobas and still deciding about the MMK and that's why I'm asking for opinions.  These are the last bags for a WHILE!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


Love your new bags! If it's a choice between the black or the brown Kooba, I confess I have a preference for the brown, but it's really a matter of which one you need to "fill in" your bag collection. Do you already have a brown bag (or a black one, for that matter!) of that same size?

But if it's purely an aesthetic decision, then I vote for the brown one.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Nope didn't drive me crazy. I like helping others find something that they love.


Very sweet of you, meg! And I *do* love my _Les Tambours_ scarf!


----------



## songofthesea

barbee said:


> Song, the pear colored would be great for summer, and my next choice is the Stella McCartney.  If I say 4 bags out of 5 may be too many, you will kick me off this site, correct?!!!



Lol! The ms Wallace and the Stella are keepers. I think I'm leaning toward keeping the mmk amd the brown kooba. I don't have a black bag right now but will think about getting one in the fall.


----------



## songofthesea

ElainePG said:


> Love your new bags! If it's a choice between the black or the brown Kooba, I confess I have a preference for the brown, but it's really a matter of which one you need to "fill in" your bag collection. Do you already have a brown bag (or a black one, for that matter!) of that same size?
> 
> But if it's purely an aesthetic decision, then I vote for the brown one.



I agree! Although I don't have a black bag currently, it is spring and summer will be here soon and I think I'll hold off to get a black bag til the fall!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I also took pictures with the Birkenstocks so that you could see what they look like on.


Those Birks look fabulous, *meg*! You'd never know that you were wearing "granola" sandals... they look extremely upscale!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> No my mom never even dated. She worked full time as a psychologist and taught some classes at Long Beach State. The rest of the time, she was devoted to her kids. She adopted my brother when I was 4.5 years old. She didn't want me to be an only child. I can't imagine how she did it. Especially considering that she was almost 43 when she had me.



Your mother sounds like an extremely strong woman, *meg*.


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> Me too


Thank you.


barbee said:


> Meg, the sandals, skirt, belt, bag, etc etc. look great!! And you are wearing your Rockstud!  I attended a wedding today, and ran into the only person I know who loves handbags.  I told her I was considering a Rockstud, and she said her college age daughter told her she was too old for a Rockstud.  So, I beg to differ, ---you look perfect with it!
> 
> I will say, it is so refreshing to be able to talk to someone in real life who loves handbags!


Thanks Barbee. I am sure that to her daughter her mom is old. When I was 25 I thought 50 year olds were ancient. I think we should wear what we love mindfully. I love denim mini skirts and I still have good legs but that ship has sailed . Still I can wear a denim skirt in a modern way that is hip and age appropriate. Same with just about any bag I can think of. Well not Juicy Couture 


ElainePG said:


> Very sweet of you, meg! And I *do* love my _Les Tambours_ scarf!


I am glad. Since I really don't need anything it's fun to help others find what they are looking for. Right now I am helping a woman look for a certain moto jacket. She bought one of mine on eBay but had to return it since it was too small. So I have been helping her find the right one.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Those Birks look fabulous, *meg*! You'd never know that you were wearing "granola" sandals... they look extremely upscale!


Crunchy Granola  that is how we used to describe wearers of Birkenstocks when I was in college. I went to UCD and there were so many. I never thought I'd be one of them. Guess you should never say never. I really do like them with a casual skirt. I never wear jeans during the summer it's just too hot. I can't stand my legs being covered. 


ElainePG said:


> Your mother sounds like an extremely strong woman, *meg*.



She was. I like to think that I am strong but I don't think I could have managed all that she did. Though We never know what we can do until when there aren't many other choices.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Crunchy Granola  that is how we used to describe wearers of Birkenstocks when I was in college. I went to UCD and there were so many. I never thought I'd be one of them. Guess you should never say never. I really do like them with a casual skirt. I never wear jeans during the summer it's just too hot. I can't stand my legs being covered.
> 
> 
> She was. I like to think that I am strong but I don't think I could have managed all that she did. Though We never know what we can do until when there aren't many other choices.



It must have been very hard for her but then she had you and your brother.
The things we do for love...


----------



## udalrike

The Birkenstocks look great on you, Megt!


----------



## udalrike

http://www.mytheresa.com/de-de/england-s-glory-imperial-snakeskin-clutch.html

Nice clutch


----------



## udalrike

Which bag are you wearing today?
I am wearing my Bovari drawstring in black.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Life can be very tough sometimes.
My mother (who wasn´t a good mother) committed suicide in October. 5 weeks after that Lukas fell from the roof (I told you before).
Since then everything is "under a shadow"....


----------



## skyqueen

songofthesea said:


> thanks!  am keeping the stella McCartney (the one with the chains), and keeping the M Z Wallace (the nylon one in the tiger's eye color) am keeping either the brown or black drawstring, looking for opinions on that one and am deciding about MMK green one...I appreciate all opinions!!! thanks!!!!


All great bags, Song! IMHO...I would keep the black drawstring since you're keeping the SM and the MZ Wallace in browns. Definitely keep the MMK...love the pop of color!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Here is today's running around outfit. One of the new denim skirts, Vince tank top, Lanvin sandals and my grey Valentino handbag.


 


megt10 said:


> I also took pictures with the Birkenstocks so that you could see what they look like on.


Looking good, Meg!



megt10 said:


> Thanks. I meant to post the jacket in the moto thread. It is actually too hot to wear one at the moment. I went with a cropped white sweater for the grocery store.
> 
> 
> No my mom never even dated. She worked full time as a psychologist and taught some classes at Long Beach State. The rest of the time, she was devoted to her kids. She adopted my brother when I was 4.5 years old. She didn't want me to be an only child. I can't imagine how she did it. Especially considering that she was almost 43 when she had me.


I never knew you had a brother...does he live by you?
Your Mom had quite the life, a strong woman......................


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Do you have that handbag, Skyqueen?  It is superb.
> Yes, I remember Secretariat...  we used to live in Owensboro, KY, but only went to the Kentucky Derby once, when living in Houston, 1994, when Go for Gin won.  It poured down rain through every race, but was still an event to remember.


I don't own that bag...they have 2 sizes, 15" or 9.5". One was too big and the other too small for everyday. But it is a perfect looking equestrian bag!
My TB, Pfizar, the lighter colored horse in my avatar, is a descendant of Secretariat. Something like a great, great nephew. Not uncommon...Secretariat sired over 600 foals. Pfizar died in 2006 and is buried in my backyard paddock....wonderful horse!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> View attachment 2982910


 


udalrike said:


> View attachment 2982925


Love it, Uli! 



udalrike said:


> Life can be very tough sometimes.
> My mother (who wasn´t a good mother) committed suicide in October. 5 weeks after that Lukas fell from the roof (I told you before).
> Since then everything is "under a shadow"....


OMG...that's terrible! Suicide is so hard to recover from, sending you big hugs and good karma!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you very much, Skyqueen!! 


Do you have another photo of Pfizar?


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Thank you very much, Skyqueen!!


----------



## udalrike

A photo when I was VERY young:


----------



## udalrike

My parents when they married:


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> It must have been very hard for her but then she had you and your brother.
> The things we do for love...


She always said that the one thing that she had always wanted more than anything else was to be a wife and mother. She had both and though her life turned differently than she had planned it was a very good life. 


udalrike said:


> The Birkenstocks look great on you, Megt!


Thank you.


udalrike said:


> View attachment 2982925


A beautiful bag Uli. Is it snake skin?


udalrike said:


> Life can be very tough sometimes.
> My mother (who wasn´t a good mother) committed suicide in October. 5 weeks after that Lukas fell from the roof (I told you before).
> Since then everything is "under a shadow"....


Oh, Uli I am so sorry. Sometimes there just aren't any words.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> She always said that the one thing that she had always wanted more than anything else was to be a wife and mother. She had both and though her life turned differently than she had planned it was a very good life.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> A beautiful bag Uli. Is it snake skin?
> 
> Oh, Uli I am so sorry. Sometimes there just aren't any words.




Thank you, Megt!! Hugs!!!


No, it is leather, but no "real" snake skin.....
And the bag is quite heavy.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Looking good, Meg!
> 
> 
> I never knew you had a brother...does he live by you?
> Your Mom had quite the life, a strong woman......................


Yes, I have a brother. I don't talk about him often. He lives in Northern California somewhere. He has emotional/anger problems. He always has from the time that he found out he was adopted at age 5. We never got along. I cared for him and was responsible for him when he was a child. He was my worst tormentor. Not everyday kid things more like come home to everything in my room broken and destroyed or walking up to me and hitting me with a baseball while watching tv breaking my nose things. I tried for years as an adult but finally had enough after my mom died. Within 2 hours of her death, he wanted a copy of her will and bank statements faxed to him. He never did come to Florida to help. He just wanted me to send him her jewelry so he could give it to his then-girlfriend in Texas. That is where he went when he took time off work because of my moms death. He only called me daily wanting to know where his money was. There was more, but that about sums it up. I haven't spoken to him since then. I had to change my last name and disappear to get rid of him. He is very unstable. He found me a few years ago on Facebook. I immediately quit and wrote him a note telling him that it hadn't been by chance that we hadn't been in contact in 20 years and that I wished him well, but there was no room for him in my life. Believe me if he knew how well off I am he would never stop.


udalrike said:


> A photo when I was VERY young:
> 
> View attachment 2983005


Aww, I love baby pictures. You are so cute.


udalrike said:


> My parents when they married:
> 
> View attachment 2983011



Great picture. Is your dad still alive?


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> A photo when I was VERY young:
> 
> View attachment 2983005


Love the outfit!



udalrike said:


> My parents when they married:
> 
> View attachment 2983026


Handsome couple!


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Yes, I have a brother. I don't talk about him often. He lives in Northern California somewhere. He has emotional/anger problems. He always has from the time that he found out he was adopted at age 5. We never got along. I cared for him and was responsible for him when he was a child. He was my worst tormentor. Not everyday kid things more like come home to everything in my room broken and destroyed or walking up to me and hitting me with a baseball while watching tv breaking my nose things. I tried for years as an adult but finally had enough after my mom died. Within 2 hours of her death, he wanted a copy of her will and bank statements faxed to him. He never did come to Florida to help. He just wanted me to send him her jewelry so he could give it to his then-girlfriend in Texas. That is where he went when he took time off work because of my moms death. He only called me daily wanting to know where his money was. There was more, but that about sums it up. I haven't spoken to him since then. I had to change my last name and disappear to get rid of him. He is very unstable. He found me a few years ago on Facebook. I immediately quit and wrote him a note telling him that it hadn't been by chance that we hadn't been in contact in 20 years and that I wished him well, but there was no room for him in my life. Believe me if he knew how well off I am he would never stop.
> 
> Aww, I love baby pictures. You are so cute.
> 
> 
> Great picture. Is your dad still alive?




Sad about your brother....  ((
I hope he isn´t into purses.....  


Yes, my dad is still alive. He is married to another woman for 20 years now and is retired. He was the headmaster of a school and nowadays he LOVES to travel.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Skyqueen!!


----------



## udalrike

My mother was a VERY difficult  person.
She always told me that she loved me more than my 2 younger brothers and my father. It was hard to live with her.
When I met my husband (I was very young then) she was so jealous that she threw me out of the house when I was 16.
So I married when I was 18 for 2 days. (My birthday was a Saturday , so I could not marry immediately).


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Yes, I have a brother. I don't talk about him often. He lives in Northern California somewhere. He has emotional/anger problems. He always has from the time that he found out he was adopted at age 5. We never got along. I cared for him and was responsible for him when he was a child. He was my worst tormentor. Not everyday kid things more like come home to everything in my room broken and destroyed or walking up to me and hitting me with a baseball while watching tv breaking my nose things. I tried for years as an adult but finally had enough after my mom died. Within 2 hours of her death, he wanted a copy of her will and bank statements faxed to him. He never did come to Florida to help. He just wanted me to send him her jewelry so he could give it to his then-girlfriend in Texas. That is where he went when he took time off work because of my moms death. He only called me daily wanting to know where his money was. There was more, but that about sums it up. I haven't spoken to him since then. I had to change my last name and disappear to get rid of him. He is very unstable. He found me a few years ago on Facebook. I immediately quit and wrote him a note telling him that it hadn't been by chance that we hadn't been in contact in 20 years and that I wished him well, but there was no room for him in my life. Believe me if he knew how well off I am he would never stop.


Oh bother...definitely a screw loose AND violent! Was he abusive to your Mother?
People always talk about family bonds and such...but a bad apple is a bad apple. Good riddance! I hope you didn't give him a damn thing........................
Stories, like this, make me glad I'm an only child!


----------



## udalrike

The last picture for today, I promise.
Our wedding in 1984:


----------



## udalrike

I am glad to hear that your mother had a very good life in the end, Megt!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> My mother was a VERY difficult  person.
> She always told me that she loved me more than my 2 younger brothers and my father. It was hard to live with her.
> When I met my husband (I was very young then) she was so jealous that she threw me out of the house when I was 16.
> So I married when I was 18 for 2 days. (My birthday was a Saturday , so I could not marry immediately).


She sounds like a tortured person. 
Are you still married to the same man?


----------



## udalrike

She was a tortured person and she tortured others.
Yes, I am still married to the same man.
Later on she liked him very much. She refused to get to know him in the first years.
Once she yelled at him: My husband is a headmaster, and what are you?
Then he was "only" a male nurse. He made his A-levels later. Nowadays he has a better job than my father had and has graduated.
She did not want to know WHO he was but WHAT he was when I was was young and she wanted to get rid of him.


----------



## skyqueen

On a happier note...went out for a nice dinner last night. Didn't get to take a pic of my outfit (running late, as usual) but I wore my YG Tiffany "Love Knots" diamond necklace and my fairly new YG diamond hoops. Looked good together. 
Trying to recycle my good jewelry, too! 
Wore my Prada bowler/satchel, with GHW...an oldie but goody and TB black Revas GHW.


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> She was a tortured person and she tortured others.
> Yes, I am still married to the same man.
> Later on she liked him very much. She refused to get to know him in the first years.
> Once she yelled at him: My husband is a headmaster, and what are you?
> Then he was "only" a male nurse. He made his A-levels later. Nowadays he has a better job than my father had and has graduated.
> She did not want to know WHO he was but WHAT he was when I was was young and she wanted to get rid of him.


Sometimes life works in mysterious ways...this was meant to be!
Being married for 31 years is a true miracle. LOL!


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> Sometimes life works in mysterious ways...this was meant to be!
> Being married for 31 years is a true miracle. LOL!




You are right!!!  


You look great , Skyqueen!! Your necklace is a stunner!! Your jewelry reminds me in a way of Princess Diana....


----------



## udalrike

I love this necklace (have got only VERY similar earrings):


----------



## udalrike

Do you know this?

Marriage is a three ring circus: engagement ring, wedding ring and suffering.


----------



## udalrike

You may already know this one:

A young woman brings home her fiancé to meet her parents. After dinner,      her mother tells her father to find out about the young man. The father      invites the fiancé to his study for a drink. 
     'So what are your plans?'      the father asks the young man. 
'I am a Torah scholar,' he replies. 
     'A Torah scholar. Hmmm,' the father says. 'admirable, but what will you do      to provide a nice house for my daughter to live in, as she's accustomed to?'     
     'I will study,' the young man replies, 'and God will provide for us.'     
'And how will you buy her a beautiful engagement ring, such as she      deserves?' asks the father. 
     'I will concentrate on my studies,' the      young man replies, 'God will provide for us.' 
'And children?' asks the      father. 'How will you support children?' 
     "Don't worry, sir, God will      provide," replies the fiance. 
The conversation proceeds like this, and      each time the father questions, the young idealist insists that God will      provide. 
     Later, the mother asks, 'How did it go, darling?' 
The      father answers, 'He has no job and no plans, but the good news is, he thinks      I'm God.'


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> You are right!!!
> 
> 
> You look great , Skyqueen!! Your necklace is a stunner!! Your jewelry reminds me in a way of Princess Diana....


The only thing I have in common with poor Diana is...we're both 5'10" (or, at least, I still am).


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> You may already know this one:
> 
> A young woman brings home her fiancé to meet her parents. After dinner,      her mother tells her father to find out about the young man. The father      invites the fiancé to his study for a drink.
> 'So what are your plans?'      the father asks the young man.
> 'I am a Torah scholar,' he replies.
> 'A Torah scholar. Hmmm,' the father says. 'admirable, but what will you do      to provide a nice house for my daughter to live in, as she's accustomed to?'
> 'I will study,' the young man replies, 'and God will provide for us.'
> 'And how will you buy her a beautiful engagement ring, such as she      deserves?' asks the father.
> 'I will concentrate on my studies,' the      young man replies, 'God will provide for us.'
> 'And children?' asks the      father. 'How will you support children?'
> "Don't worry, sir, God will      provide," replies the fiance.
> The conversation proceeds like this, and      each time the father questions, the young idealist insists that God will      provide.
> Later, the mother asks, 'How did it go, darling?'
> The      father answers, 'He has no job and no plans, but the good news is, he thinks      I'm God.'


Cute!


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> The only thing I have in common with poor Diana is...we're both 5'10" (or, at least, I still am).




WOW, you are tall! I am only 1,68 m.


----------



## udalrike

A married couple had been out shopping at the mall for most of the afternoon.  
 Suddenly, the wife realized that her husband had "disappeared".  
 The somewhat irate spouse called her mate's cell phone and demanded: "Where the hell are you?"  
 Husband: "Darling, you remember that jewelry shop where you saw the  diamond necklace and totally fell in love with it and I didn't have  money that time and said, 'Baby, it'll be yours one day'?"  
 Wife, with a smile, blushing: "Yes I remember that, my love."  
 Husband, "Well, I'm in the bar next door to that shop."


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Oh bother...definitely a screw loose AND violent! Was he abusive to your Mother?
> People always talk about family bonds and such...but a bad apple is a bad apple. Good riddance! I hope you didn't give him a damn thing........................
> *Stories, like this, make me glad I'm an only child!*



You, too? Me, too! The Hubster has an older brother who tortured him when they were kids (though not "real" torture, like Meg's brother did, but still...); and now as adults they have been estranged forever. I used to think it was sad, but now I think it was the only way that N. could keep his sanity, just to cross his brother out of his life.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yes, I have a brother. I don't talk about him often. He lives in Northern California somewhere. He has emotional/anger problems. He always has from the time that he found out he was adopted at age 5. We never got along. I cared for him and was responsible for him when he was a child. He was my worst tormentor. Not everyday kid things more like come home to everything in my room broken and destroyed or walking up to me and hitting me with a baseball while watching tv breaking my nose things. I tried for years as an adult but finally had enough after my mom died. Within 2 hours of her death, he wanted a copy of her will and bank statements faxed to him. He never did come to Florida to help. He just wanted me to send him her jewelry so he could give it to his then-girlfriend in Texas. That is where he went when he took time off work because of my moms death. He only called me daily wanting to know where his money was. There was more, but that about sums it up. I haven't spoken to him since then. I had to change my last name and disappear to get rid of him. He is very unstable. He found me a few years ago on Facebook. I immediately quit and wrote him a note telling him that it hadn't been by chance that we hadn't been in contact in 20 years and that I wished him well, but there was no room for him in my life. Believe me if he knew how well off I am he would never stop.



That is shockingly awful, *meg*. The Hubster had an older brother who was very cruel to him, but nothing anywhere near that scale. You were so right to put that sort of distance between you. I hope he never finds you... you definitely did the right thing, cancelling your FB account. Social media can be risky.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> The last picture for today, I promise.
> Our wedding in 1984:
> 
> View attachment 2983053


Very sweet, Uli!


----------



## udalrike

Elaine, you are right: Sometimes it is MUCH better to put distance between you and a family member than to endure everything.


Thank you!!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Oh bother...definitely a screw loose AND violent! Was he abusive to your Mother?
> People always talk about family bonds and such...but a bad apple is a bad apple. Good riddance! I hope you didn't give him a damn thing........................
> Stories, like this, make me glad I'm an only child!



Actually I gave him the house which had been left in both our names. I tried to get him to sign a quick claim deed so that we could sell it. I went through 4 lawyers the last a personal friend and none of them could deal with him. I paid on the house until I just walked away from it. I have no idea what happened after that. My sanity was worth more than anything. I didn't send him anything else as my mom didn't wear jewelry. He wanted her ashes so he got that too. The insurance company sent each of us a check which wasn't much and that was after I finished her paperwork. She still had my grandmother as her primary beneficiary. My grandmother died when I was about 12. He called me every day to find out when he would get his money. He couldn't grasp the concept that I had no control over when it would arrive. It was such a hard time. I don't think of it often but when I do I still don't understand how anyone could act as he did.
He was not physically abusive to my mom as far as I know. He did steal from her, did drugs, was a total waste. She spent my college tuition getting him through high school. He was expelled and he had to be sent away to a private school in order for him to graduate. Well that was after he got out of juvenile hall. 
When he found me again I had a mini meltdown. I told DH that if found out where we live we would have to move out of state. It is sad that the thought of him still effects me so much.


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> Actually I gave him the house which had been left in both our names. I tried to get him to sign a quick claim deed so that we could sell it. I went through 4 lawyers the last a personal friend and none of them could deal with him. I paid on the house until I just walked away from it. I have no idea what happened after that. My sanity was worth more than anything. I didn't send him anything else as my mom didn't wear jewelry. He wanted her ashes so he got that too. The insurance company sent each of us a check which wasn't much and that was after I finished her paperwork. She still had my grandmother as her primary beneficiary. My grandmother died when I was about 12. He called me every day to find out when he would get his money. He couldn't grasp the concept that I had no control over when it would arrive. It was such a hard time. I don't think of it often but when I do I still don't understand how anyone could act as he did.
> He was not physically abusive to my mom as far as I know. He did steal from her, did drugs, was a total waste. She spent my college tuition getting him through high school. He was expelled and he had to be sent away to a private school in order for him to graduate. Well that was after he got out of juvenile hall.
> When he found me again I had a mini meltdown. I told DH that if found out where we live we would have to move out of state. It is sad that the thought of him still effects me so much.


Meg, the story of your brother sounds frightening and tiresome! You mentioned you had closed your FB account, but what about tPF where mentioning SoCal and all your pictures - isn't that risky, too?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Actually I gave him the house which had been left in both our names. I tried to get him to sign a quick claim deed so that we could sell it. I went through 4 lawyers the last a personal friend and none of them could deal with him. I paid on the house until I just walked away from it. I have no idea what happened after that. My sanity was worth more than anything. I didn't send him anything else as my mom didn't wear jewelry. He wanted her ashes so he got that too. The insurance company sent each of us a check which wasn't much and that was after I finished her paperwork. She still had my grandmother as her primary beneficiary. My grandmother died when I was about 12. He called me every day to find out when he would get his money. He couldn't grasp the concept that I had no control over when it would arrive. It was such a hard time. I don't think of it often but when I do I still don't understand how anyone could act as he did.
> He was not physically abusive to my mom as far as I know. He did steal from her, did drugs, was a total waste. She spent my college tuition getting him through high school. He was expelled and he had to be sent away to a private school in order for him to graduate. Well that was after he got out of juvenile hall.
> When he found me again I had a mini meltdown. I told DH that if found out where we live we would have to move out of state. *It is sad that the thought of him still effects me so much*.


Sad, but perfectly understandable. Trauma stays with us forever, in our minds and bodies... all we can hope for is that it eases with time.

Remember that my work before I retired was with survivors of domestic abuse: physical, sexual, psychological. Many of these women (who were *amazingly* strong... don't believe the myths!) went on to have great lives, but there was still a part of them that was scarred. I still can't say my first husband's name... not even to my Mom or to The Hubster. I call him Mr. Horrible, or "Melvin," which is the name I gave him in my first book about domestic abuse. It's strange... he's been completely out of my life since 1976! And we were only married for 8 years, 7 months, and 21 days... The Hubster & I will be celebrating our 37th anniversary later this month. But I *cannot* say that man's name! And I occasionally still have nightmares about him.

I'm glad you were able to escape from your brother... and it sounds as though it *was* an escape; he sounds terrifying. I admire your courage, dear.


----------



## megt10

eliwon said:


> Meg, the story of your brother sounds frightening and tiresome! You mentioned you had closed your FB account, but what about tPF where mentioning SoCal and all your pictures - isn't that risky, too?



I doubt that he will find me here. I doubt he would recognize me today. In his mind I am a big fat pig with dark brown hair. To the best of my knowledge he still thinks I am living back east. It has occurred to me that it is possible but I refuse to hide that much. He has friends that are police officers (he didn't pass the psychological profile) so conceivably he could still find me. It's much easier today with the internet than it was 20 years ago. Just talking about him has really shook me up. I have a wonderful life now and he did enough damage I can't give him that control anymore.


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> I doubt that he will find me here. I doubt he would recognize me today. In his mind I am a big fat pig with dark brown hair. To the best of my knowledge he still thinks I am living back east. It has occurred to me that it is possible but I refuse to hide that much. He has friends that are police officers (he didn't pass the psychological profile) so conceivably he could still find me. It's much easier today with the internet than it was 20 years ago. Just talking about him has really shook me up. I have a wonderful life now and he did enough damage I can't give him that control anymore.


That is good to hear, Meg, no-one deserved to live in fear! Enjoy your "new self" and new life, some things and some ones are clearly best left behind - all the best&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Sad, but perfectly understandable. Trauma stays with us forever, in our minds and bodies... all we can hope for is that it eases with time.
> 
> Remember that my work before I retired was with survivors of domestic abuse: physical, sexual, psychological. Many of these women (who were *amazingly* strong... don't believe the myths!) went on to have great lives, but there was still a part of them that was scarred. I still can't say my first husband's name... not even to my Mom or to The Hubster. I call him Mr. Horrible, or "Melvin," which is the name I gave him in my first book about domestic abuse. It's strange... he's been completely out of my life since 1976! And we were only married for 8 years, 7 months, and 21 days... The Hubster & I will be celebrating our 37th anniversary later this month. But I *cannot* say that man's name! And I occasionally still have nightmares about him.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to escape from your brother... and it sounds as though it *was* an escape; he sounds terrifying. I admire your courage, dear.



You are so right Elaine. He was terrifying. If I had to describe him he is a Ted Bundy type. Good looking, charming when he wanted to be with a rage boiling just under the surface.  It took a lot of therapy to deal with everything. I didn't speak to my mom for years after I left home. I still have no idea why she didn't intervene but she didn't. In fact if anything it was my fault because I was older. It was horrible growing up and feeling so unprotected. 
Ok, enough said time for that MRI.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You are so right Elaine. He was terrifying. If I had to describe him he is a Ted Bundy type. Good looking, charming when he wanted to be with a rage boiling just under the surface.  It took a lot of therapy to deal with everything. I didn't speak to my mom for years after I left home. I still have no idea why she didn't intervene but she didn't. In fact if anything it was my fault because I was older. It was horrible growing up and feeling so unprotected.
> *Ok, enough said time for that MRI.*



Best of luck with the MRI, meg. Walk tall, with your head held high (if you can!). Remember how strong you are.


----------



## megt10

I love that necklace on you SQ! You are right it looks great with the hoops.


----------



## megt10

Thanks I am waiting right now at the hospital.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks I am waiting right now at the hospital.


Do you do okay in the MRI machine?


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> She was a tortured person and she tortured others.
> Yes, I am still married to the same man.
> Later on she liked him very much. She refused to get to know him in the first years.
> Once she yelled at him: My husband is a headmaster, and what are you?
> Then he was "only" a male nurse. He made his A-levels later. Nowadays he has a better job than my father had and has graduated.
> She did not want to know WHO he was but WHAT he was when I was was young and she wanted to get rid of him.


Wow Uli, I am so sorry. What a terrible time that must have been for you. I moved out when I was 16 as well. I became an emancipated minor put myself through the last year of high school and then college. It all started because of a guy too. We are not together but I learned a lot and became stronger for it.


skyqueen said:


> Sometimes life works in mysterious ways...this was meant to be!
> Being married for 31 years is a true miracle. LOL!


+1


udalrike said:


> Do you know this?
> 
> Marriage is a three ring circus: engagement ring, wedding ring and suffering.





udalrike said:


> You may already know this one:
> 
> A young woman brings home her fiancé to meet her parents. After dinner,      her mother tells her father to find out about the young man. The father      invites the fiancé to his study for a drink.
> 'So what are your plans?'      the father asks the young man.
> 'I am a Torah scholar,' he replies.
> 'A Torah scholar. Hmmm,' the father says. 'admirable, but what will you do      to provide a nice house for my daughter to live in, as she's accustomed to?'
> 'I will study,' the young man replies, 'and God will provide for us.'
> 'And how will you buy her a beautiful engagement ring, such as she      deserves?' asks the father.
> 'I will concentrate on my studies,' the      young man replies, 'God will provide for us.'
> 'And children?' asks the      father. 'How will you support children?'
> "Don't worry, sir, God will      provide," replies the fiance.
> The conversation proceeds like this, and      each time the father questions, the young idealist insists that God will      provide.
> Later, the mother asks, 'How did it go, darling?'
> The      father answers, 'He has no job and no plans, but the good news is, he thinks      I'm God.'



So cute.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> A married couple had been out shopping at the mall for most of the afternoon.
> Suddenly, the wife realized that her husband had "disappeared".
> The somewhat irate spouse called her mate's cell phone and demanded: "Where the hell are you?"
> Husband: "Darling, you remember that jewelry shop where you saw the  diamond necklace and totally fell in love with it and I didn't have  money that time and said, 'Baby, it'll be yours one day'?"
> Wife, with a smile, blushing: "Yes I remember that, my love."
> Husband, "Well, I'm in the bar next door to that shop."


That is hysterical.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You, too? Me, too! The Hubster has an older brother who tortured him when they were kids (though not "real" torture, like Meg's brother did, but still...); and now as adults they have been estranged forever. I used to think it was sad, but now I think it was the only way that N. could keep his sanity, just to cross his brother out of his life.



The motto blood is thicker than water was coined by undeserving relatives!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Best of luck with the MRI, meg. Walk tall, with your head held high (if you can!). Remember how strong you are.


Thank you Elaine. You are also a strong woman. We both learned a lot I am sure from our experiences. I am sure that the reason I have few possessions that I would be devastated to lose is because growing up anything of value or that I loved was destroyed. I love having nice things but am not attached to them. It also makes it very easy to give things away. Probably why I also always stick up for the underdog even when I won't stick up for myself. It made me an excellent corporate trainer too. Always an up side if you look hard enough 


ElainePG said:


> Do you do okay in the MRI machine?



Yep came through just fine. I have been going non-stop for a few weeks so it was a nice rest.  Next week more of the same.


----------



## megt10

Now I believe Uli asked what bag you were carrying today. I wore my pink Balenciaga Town with GHW and some sparkly pink Rene Caovilla sandals. I didn't get any pictures but will tomorrow. Now it's time to return to watching Outlander. We are really enjoying it. Has anyone else seen it? Then Game of Thrones. I love the series but so far I haven't found it as good as previous seasons.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> The motto blood is thicker than water was coined by undeserving relatives!



I thought it was "You can choose your friends, but you can't choose your relatives"? Oh... no... I guess that one is for the ones like you & The Hubster, who were on the receiving end!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Now I believe Uli asked what bag you were carrying today. I wore my pink Balenciaga Town with GHW and some sparkly pink Rene Caovilla sandals. I didn't get any pictures but will tomorrow. Now it's time to return to watching Outlander. We are really enjoying it. Has anyone else seen it? Then Game of Thrones. I love the series but so far I haven't found it as good as previous seasons.


I think a pink Balenciaga Town is a perfect bag to wear to an MRI! You must have been the best-dressed patient there!

I haven't seen the Outlander series on TV, but I've read all the books at least twice. I love them, all except for the last one, which was okay but kind of all over the place.

We're in the middle of Wolf Hall; I read the first 2 books in the trilogy, which is by Hilary Mantel. She's writing the final one now. It's about Thomas Cromwell & Henry the VIII (and all his wives, poor things!) We're at the point where he's married Anne Boleyn, she's pregnant, but WE know that it's going to be a girl... the future Queen Elizabeth I. Bad luck for poor Anne!


----------



## ElainePG

I've just switched bags to my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, which is Taupe, with silver hardware, and made of polished goat. I always do a bag-switch on Sunday afternoons. I'l post a model pic tomorrow, when I'm not Sunday-grubby!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> On a happier note...went out for a nice dinner last night. Didn't get to take a pic of my outfit (running late, as usual) but I wore my YG Tiffany "Love Knots" diamond necklace and my fairly new YG diamond hoops. Looked good together.
> Trying to recycle my good jewelry, too!
> Wore my Prada bowler/satchel, with GHW...an oldie but goody and TB black Revas GHW.


YG is yellow gold... right, skyqueen? (It takes me a while to become educated about good jewelry, but I'm learning!) The choker is gorgeous! And it looks fab with the earrings.

As for the bag, I *really* love that bowler style. Prada isn't in my collection yet. We passed the Prada boutique when we were in San Jose last week, but I had already done enough damage, and my cc was whimpering. Next time!

Is *TB* Tory Burch? I don't own any of her shoes. Are they comfy? I'm always on the lookout for comfortable flats.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I've just switched bags to my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, which is Taupe, with silver hardware, and made of polished goat. I always do a bag-switch on Sunday afternoons. I'l post a model pic tomorrow, when I'm not Sunday-grubby!



The double zip tote is a beauty Elaine. Congrats because it is an awesome bag!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> On a happier note...went out for a nice dinner last night. Didn't get to take a pic of my outfit (running late, as usual) but I wore my YG Tiffany "Love Knots" diamond necklace and my fairly new YG diamond hoops. Looked good together.
> Trying to recycle my good jewelry, too!
> Wore my Prada bowler/satchel, with GHW...an oldie but goody and TB black Revas GHW.



I know you looked fabulous!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I think a pink Balenciaga Town is a perfect bag to wear to an MRI! You must have been the best-dressed patient there!
> 
> I haven't seen the Outlander series on TV, but I've read all the books at least twice. I love them, all except for the last one, which was okay but kind of all over the place.
> 
> We're in the middle of Wolf Hall; I read the first 2 books in the trilogy, which is by Hilary Mantel. She's writing the final one now. It's about Thomas Cromwell & Henry the VIII (and all his wives, poor things!) We're at the point where he's married Anne Boleyn, she's pregnant, but WE know that it's going to be a girl... the future Queen Elizabeth I. Bad luck for poor Anne!



I wore a DVF wrap dress with a cami underneath the sandals and Balenciaga handbag. It was difficult coming up with an outfit that didn't require a bra. It worked well no need to change. 

I just finished the first Outlander and read part of the first book now I need to wait for the second dvd. In the meantime I will read the first book again and go from there. I am going to order Wolf Hall. That sounds like something we would love. Will download the books as well. Sometimes I need a break from zombies and mass murderers, lol. I love scary books.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> I haven't seen the Outlander series on TV, but I've read all the books at least twice. I love them, all except for the last one, which was okay but kind of all over the place.
> 
> We're in the middle of Wolf Hall; I read the first 2 books in the trilogy, which is by Hilary Mantel. She's writing the final one now. It's about Thomas Cromwell & Henry the VIII (and all his wives, poor things!) We're at the point where he's married Anne Boleyn, she's pregnant, but WE know that it's going to be a girl... the future Queen Elizabeth I. Bad luck for poor Anne!



My sister started me on the Outlander years ago, and i also have read them all except the last. (Still working on it, and it is all over the map).  I have watched what came out on dvd, pretty well done, and OK, the actor playing Jamie is adorable!!  I'd like some of that please 

Im always fascinated with those darn English kings and queens, and have read so many novels and histories about Henry VIII and Elizabeth-   do you like the Wolf Hall books?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The double zip tote is a beauty Elaine. Congrats because it is an awesome bag!


Thank you, Izzy! I've put together (in my mind) a good outfit to debut the beg. You'll see tomorrow!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I wore a DVF wrap dress with a cami underneath the sandals and Balenciaga handbag. It was difficult coming up with an outfit that didn't require a bra. It worked well no need to change.
> 
> I just finished the first Outlander and read part of the first book now I need to wait for the second dvd. In the meantime I will read the first book again and go from there. I am going to order Wolf Hall. That sounds like something we would love. Will download the books as well. Sometimes I need a break from zombies and mass murderers, lol. I love scary books.


It's always hard to dress right for MRIs and CT scans. By now I've learned: NO METAL!!! Then you don't have to strip and put on that ugly hospital gown.

If you have On Demand you can see Wolf Hall right now... it's going on even as we speak! In fact, Episode 5 comes on tonight at 10pm PDT. But that's too late for us, so we watch it later in the week. The 2 W.H. books are really good, and great to read on an iPad because they are FAT... hard on the shoulders & neck.


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> My sister started me on the Outlander years ago, and i also have read them all except the last. (Still working on it, and it is all over the map).  I have watched what came out on dvd, pretty well done, and OK, the actor playing Jamie is adorable!!  I'd like some of that please
> 
> Im always fascinated with those darn English kings and queens, and have read so many novels and histories about Henry VIII and Elizabeth-   do you like the Wolf Hall books?



Yes to Jamie&#128571;


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It's always hard to dress right for MRIs and CT scans. By now I've learned: NO METAL!!! Then you don't have to strip and put on that ugly hospital gown.
> 
> If you have On Demand you can see Wolf Hall right now... it's going on even as we speak! In fact, Episode 5 comes on tonight at 10pm PDT. But that's too late for us, so we watch it later in the week. The 2 W.H. books are really good, and great to read on an iPad because they are FAT... hard on the shoulders & neck.



I just ordered the book on kindle (I read almost everything that way)and the dvd. I like getting these kinds of DVDs and passing them on to Katy my massage therapist. She doesn't have cable or an Internet connection but loves these types of programs.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> My sister started me on the Outlander years ago, and i also have read them all except the last. (Still working on it, and it is all over the map).  I have watched what came out on dvd, pretty well done, and OK, the actor playing Jamie is adorable!!  I'd like some of that please
> 
> Im always fascinated with those darn English kings and queens, and have read so many novels and histories about Henry VIII and Elizabeth-   do you like the Wolf Hall books?



I love all historical fiction about English Kings & Queens, too! Loved both Wolf Hall books... great writing. Have you read the series by C. J. Sansom? Also in the period of Henry VIII (and all his wives). Really good, and a *bunch* of books in the series.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yes to Jamie&#128571;


+1


----------



## skyqueen

My beloved Penny Dreadful debuted the second season tonight...great storyline for this season!
P is watching Wolf Hall, very well done but a bit slow was the critique. 
We are watching Turn-Revolutionary Spies, together, and enjoying a bit of history and intrigue!


----------



## udalrike

I watched Game of Thrones and Vikings.
Did anyone see Vikings?
Have to look up the Outlander...


----------



## udalrike

Meg, this is interesting that we both left the house at 16.
We then had 13 grades in Germany and I had just finished the 11th. I made the A-levels too when I already had left "home".

Elaine, my mother was VERY abusive (psychologically). She was perfect at that.
Good that you managed to leave your first husband (and even "forgot" his name...).


----------



## Izzy48

Some time ago I told you about the wonderful jewelry artist and designer at ohmegajewelry.com. I am attaching three pictures of my necklaces from her. One you have already seen and it is the lapis. The other two are new.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I told you about the wonderful jewelry artist and designer at ohmegajewelry.com. I am attaching three pictures of my necklaces from her. One you have already seen and it is the lapis. The other two are new.
> 
> View attachment 2984271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984273


All three of them are stunning, *Izzy*! She is a very talented artist, and I just know you're going to put together some fab outfits with them.


----------



## ElainePG

OOTD outfit today: my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip* in taupe glossy goat with (are you listening, *mkpurselover*?) SILVER hardware. Paired it with a fun little linen jacket I picked up at a great sale at Chicos last week. White lace is "in" this year, but I'm guessing this is a trend that won't last. So I wanted to be on trend this summer, because I think it's a cute look, but I didn't want to invest much $$ in it. It was a discount on top of a discount, plus I had a coupon. Score!

Finished it off with a *very* old H scarf, one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts, and a Charter Club navy shell... I really love it when I can pair old things with new, & inexpensive pieces with high-end ones.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> OOTD outfit today: my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip* in taupe glossy goat with (are you listening, *mkpurselover*?) SILVER hardware. Paired it with a fun little linen jacket I picked up at a great sale at Chicos last week. White lace is "in" this year, but I'm guessing this is a trend that won't last. So I wanted to be on trend this summer, because I think it's a cute look, but I didn't want to invest much $$ in it. It was a discount on top of a discount, plus I had a coupon. Score!
> 
> Finished it off with a *very* old H scarf, one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts, and a Charter Club navy shell... I really love it when I can pair old things with new, & inexpensive pieces with high-end ones.



Elaine, I love the bag, absolutely love it! Your outfit is wonderful and you look great. I am afraid you have left me behind in the dust because I have done no outfit planning for my necklaces. Too hot here in the summer. Even today you'd roast while wearing your Jacket. Congrats on two beautiful bags!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I told you about the wonderful jewelry artist and designer at ohmegajewelry.com. I am attaching three pictures of my necklaces from her. One you have already seen and it is the lapis. The other two are new.
> 
> View attachment 2984271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984273


Great necklaces Izzy, I especially love the blues and greens - great summer colors.  Of course if its too hot to wear them, I'm sure Elaine and I can help you out


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> OOTD outfit today: my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip* in taupe glossy goat with (are you listening, *mkpurselover*?) SILVER hardware. Paired it with a fun little linen jacket I picked up at a great sale at Chicos last week. White lace is "in" this year, but I'm guessing this is a trend that won't last. So I wanted to be on trend this summer, because I think it's a cute look, but I didn't want to invest much $$ in it. It was a discount on top of a discount, plus I had a coupon. Score!
> 
> Finished it off with a *very* old H scarf, one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts, and a Charter Club navy shell... I really love it when I can pair old things with new, & inexpensive pieces with high-end ones.


Great look Elaine, and great bag too ! Taupe with silver hardware is a great neutral.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> OOTD outfit today: my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip* in taupe glossy goat with (are you listening, *mkpurselover*?) SILVER hardware. Paired it with a fun little linen jacket I picked up at a great sale at Chicos last week. White lace is "in" this year, but I'm guessing this is a trend that won't last. So I wanted to be on trend this summer, because I think it's a cute look, but I didn't want to invest much $$ in it. It was a discount on top of a discount, plus I had a coupon. Score!
> 
> Finished it off with a *very* old H scarf, one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts, and a Charter Club navy shell... I really love it when I can pair old things with new, & inexpensive pieces with high-end ones.


Great outfit! It looks so nice.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, I love the bag, absolutely love it! Your outfit is wonderful and you look great. I am afraid you have left me behind in the dust because I have done no outfit planning for my necklaces. Too hot here in the summer. Even today you'd roast while wearing your Jacket. Congrats on two beautiful bags!!



Thank you, Izzy!  The jacket is super lightweight, especially with the lace sleeves... it was 56 degrees here today, and I had to put on the seat warmer in my car. It's already hitting high temperatures where you are? Ugh... I would *hate* that! 

Can't you wear your beautiful necklaces with lightweight clothes? Especially the light-colored ones... they really look like summertime colors to me.



mkpurselover said:


> Great look Elaine, and great bag too ! *Taupe with silver hardware is a great neutral.*



I know, right? I've been wanting a taupe bag forever, and I love that it works with both navy *and* black. I can already tell I'm going to get a lot of use out of it!



Trudysmom said:


> Great outfit! It looks so nice.



Thank you so much, *Trudys*! I thought of you yesterday when I was browsing on the Nordy's website... there are a bunch of D&B bags on sale!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Great necklaces Izzy, I especially love the blues and greens - great summer colors.  *Of course if its too hot to wear them, I'm sure Elaine and I can help you ou*t


----------



## Brwneyed1

ElainePG said:


> OOTD outfit today: my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip* in taupe glossy goat with (are you listening, *mkpurselover*?) SILVER hardware. Paired it with a fun little linen jacket I picked up at a great sale at Chicos last week. White lace is "in" this year, but I'm guessing this is a trend that won't last. So I wanted to be on trend this summer, because I think it's a cute look, but I didn't want to invest much $$ in it. It was a discount on top of a discount, plus I had a coupon. Score!
> 
> Finished it off with a *very* old H scarf, one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts, and a Charter Club navy shell... I really love it when I can pair old things with new, & inexpensive pieces with high-end ones.



You look so lovely as always.


----------



## luvprada

mkpurselover said:


> Great necklaces Izzy, I especially love the blues and greens - great summer colors.  Of course if its too hot to wear them, I'm sure Elaine and I can help you out



+ 1 stunning colors together


----------



## Brwneyed1

megt10 said:


> Thanks I am waiting right now at the hospital.



I hope every thing went well Meg.


----------



## luvprada

udalrike said:


> Meg, this is interesting that we both left the house at 16.
> We then had 13 grades in Germany and I had just finished the 11th. I made the A-levels too when I already had left "home".
> 
> Elaine, my mother was VERY abusive (psychologically). She was perfect at that.
> Good that you managed to leave your first husband (and even "forgot" his name...).



My mother could have won a top honor for abuse  she worked  at it every day just as if it had been a job


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> On a happier note...went out for a nice dinner last night. Didn't get to take a pic of my outfit (running late, as usual) but I wore my YG Tiffany "Love Knots" diamond necklace and my fairly new YG diamond hoops. Looked good together.
> Trying to recycle my good jewelry, too!
> Wore my Prada bowler/satchel, with GHW...an oldie but goody and TB black Revas GHW.



Very pretty


----------



## ElainePG

Brwneyed1 said:


> You look so lovely as always.



That's so nice of you to say, *Brwneyed*!


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> I doubt that he will find me here. I doubt he would recognize me today. In his mind I am a big fat pig with dark brown hair. To the best of my knowledge he still thinks I am living back east. It has occurred to me that it is possible but I refuse to hide that much. He has friends that are police officers (he didn't pass the psychological profile) so conceivably he could still find me. It's much easier today with the internet than it was 20 years ago. Just talking about him has really shook me up. I have a wonderful life now and he did enough damage I can't give him that control anymore.



He probably doesn't have any idea there is a TPF


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> I thought it was "You can choose your friends, but you can't choose your relatives"? Oh... no... I guess that one is for the ones like you & The Hubster, who were on the receiving end!



Can't choose them but can sure cut them out of your life!


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Can't choose them but can sure cut them out of your life!


Well said! Sometimes major surgery is the best strategy.


----------



## Izzy48

I'll wear my necklaces with exception of the heat and humidity of August. I did wear a nice outfit today and enjoyed it but still it was very hot even though it was a beautiful day. A nice linen top and ankle pants be Eileen Fisher. I looked like I had slept in it by the time I returned home!


----------



## Izzy48

Elaine, good luck remembering which zippered compartment your things are stored inside! Love that bag! It is also great un bad weather particularly when you treat it.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> I watched Game of Thrones and Vikings.
> Did anyone see Vikings?
> Have to look up the Outlander...


I have the first series of Vikings and I need to start watching that. 


Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I told you about the wonderful jewelry artist and designer at ohmegajewelry.com. I am attaching three pictures of my necklaces from her. One you have already seen and it is the lapis. The other two are new.
> 
> View attachment 2984271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984273


Love all of them Izzy.


ElainePG said:


> OOTD outfit today: my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip* in taupe glossy goat with (are you listening, *mkpurselover*?) SILVER hardware. Paired it with a fun little linen jacket I picked up at a great sale at Chicos last week. White lace is "in" this year, but I'm guessing this is a trend that won't last. So I wanted to be on trend this summer, because I think it's a cute look, but I didn't want to invest much $$ in it. It was a discount on top of a discount, plus I had a coupon. Score!
> 
> Finished it off with a *very* old H scarf, one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts, and a Charter Club navy shell... I really love it when I can pair old things with new, & inexpensive pieces with high-end ones.


You look fabulous Elaine. I love the jacket it is so pretty. I don't think that is going out of style anytime soon. It looks like a classic staple piece to me and so unique.


----------



## megt10

Brwneyed1 said:


> I hope every thing went well Meg.


It was fine. Now I am just waiting to here from the doctor so she can do the block. It is a super busy week with Drs. appointments for both me and my MIL. Lots of running around today with her early morning Dr appointment and the my dentist appointment this afternoon.


luvprada said:


> My mother could have won a top honor for abuse  she worked  at it every day just as if it had been a job


I am so sorry. 


luvprada said:


> He probably doesn't have any idea there is a TPF


I doubt it too.


luvprada said:


> Can't choose them but can sure cut them out of your life!


 So true.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday's running around outfit. I wore my Balenciaga Town with my Rene Caovilla sandals. The dress is Three Dots and the shrug is Ralph Lauren. It has cooled off here at least for a week or so.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Some time ago I told you about the wonderful jewelry artist and designer at ohmegajewelry.com. I am attaching three pictures of my necklaces from her. One you have already seen and it is the lapis. The other two are new.
> 
> View attachment 2984271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984273


Wonderful...yes, she is talented!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> OOTD outfit today: my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip* in taupe glossy goat with (are you listening, *mkpurselover*?) SILVER hardware. Paired it with a fun little linen jacket I picked up at a great sale at Chicos last week. White lace is "in" this year, but I'm guessing this is a trend that won't last. So I wanted to be on trend this summer, because I think it's a cute look, but I didn't want to invest much $$ in it. It was a discount on top of a discount, plus I had a coupon. Score!
> 
> Finished it off with a *very* old H scarf, one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts, and a Charter Club navy shell... I really love it when I can pair old things with new, & inexpensive pieces with high-end ones.


Terrific bag, Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I'll wear my necklaces with exception of the heat and humidity of August. I did wear a nice outfit today and enjoyed it but still it was very hot even though it was a beautiful day. A nice linen top and ankle pants be Eileen Fisher. I looked like I had slept in it by the time I returned home!


LOL! I went on a linen kick last summer...yes, wrinkles but great for hot weather. Sometimes I think the wrinkles hide the "body flaws"!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's running around outfit. I wore my Balenciaga Town with my Rene Caovilla sandals. The dress is Three Dots and the shrug is Ralph Lauren. It has cooled off here at least for a week or so.


Looking good, Meg!


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's running around outfit. I wore my Balenciaga Town with my Rene Caovilla sandals. The dress is Three Dots and the shrug is Ralph Lauren. It has cooled off here at least for a week or so.


Meg, such a happy and colorful outfit - you look wonderful !


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I'll wear my necklaces with exception of the heat and humidity of August. I did wear a nice outfit today and enjoyed it but still it was very hot even though it was a beautiful day. A nice linen top and ankle pants be Eileen Fisher. I looked like I had slept in it by the time I returned home!


I love Eileen Fisher clothes! Have a bunch, in different weights and fabric, for different seasons. Linen is tricky, though, especially in a humid climate. By the end of the day, whatever you're wearing is one giant wrinkle! The only good news is that over time linen softens, and then it doesn't wrinkle as badly. It's a big pain, but I wash my linen pants, skirts, & tops instead of sending them out. I iron them when they're still quite damp, and that seems to 'break down" the fibers a bit to make them a bit more wrinkle-resistant. Then again, I am one of those nutty women who actually *like* ironing!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, *good luck remembering* which zippered compartment your things are stored inside! Love that bag! It is also great in bad weather *particularly when you treat it*.


I've already got a system, Izzy!
-Wallet in the *inside* zippered compartment (next to my hip), keys & pen in the *outside* zippered compartment. 
-iPhone in the outside compartment that closes with the postman's lock. 
-And everything else stored in pouches, and thrown into the center. 
Easy-peasy!

Should I treat it with Colonil *spray*, or Colonil *cream*? I have both. It seems as though the web site is saying to use the cream, but I thought that was just for damaged areas after you've had a bag for a while. Or is this different because it's polished goat? I've never polished a goat before... I'm a city girl!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Elaine. I love the jacket it is so pretty. *I don't think that is going out of style anytime soon*. It looks like a classic staple piece to me and so unique.


Thank you, *meg*! I really don't know where the white lace trend is going. The jacket itself is certainly a classic design... basically the shape of a jean jacket. That's why I picked it, over some of the other white lace jackets they had at Chicos (they had a LOT of options!). I liked that the lace on this one is only on the sleeves, so it isn't as "froufrou," which really isn't my style and looked too "young" on me. 

I'd be glad if I could get a few years wear out of it, so I hope you're right!


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's running around outfit. I wore my Balenciaga Town with my Rene Caovilla sandals. The dress is Three Dots and the shrug is Ralph Lauren. It has cooled off here at least for a week or so.



Beautiful outfit. You look stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It was fine. Now I am just waiting to here from the doctor so she can do the block. It is a super busy week with Drs. appointments for both me and my MIL. Lots of running around today with her early morning Dr appointment and the *my dentist appointment this afternoon*.



Ugh. I hope it's just routine? It seems to me you have enough!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> I love Eileen Fisher clothes! Have a bunch, in different weights and fabric, for different seasons. Linen is tricky, though, especially in a humid climate. By the end of the day, whatever you're wearing is one giant wrinkle! The only good news is that over time linen softens, and then it doesn't wrinkle as badly. It's a big pain, but I wash my linen pants, skirts, & tops instead of sending them out. I iron them when they're still quite damp, and that seems to 'break down" the fibers a bit to make them a bit more wrinkle-resistant. Then again, I am one of those nutty women who actually *like* ironing!



I love Eileen Fisher. I wash most of her items except for linen. Linen goes to the dry cleaner as it looks like garbage after I wash and iron


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's running around outfit. I wore my Balenciaga Town with my Rene Caovilla sandals. The dress is Three Dots and the shrug is Ralph Lauren. It has cooled off here at least for a week or so.


Even when you just "run around" you look elegant, *meg*! I really like Three Dots clothes, too. I have 2 black (what else???) skirts by them, and I wear them all the time. I'd love to own one of their dresses, but I can't find a store here that carries their clothes, and I'm nervous about buying a dress on-line. Your dress is really attractive, and is perfect with your shrug & bag. The sandals are standout, and perfect for all the running!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Terrific bag, Elaine!


Thank you, *skyqueen*! I'm amazed at how lightweight it is. My shoulder & neck are saying "thank you!". I see my physical therapist today, and I think she'll give me a gold star!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I went on a linen kick last summer...yes, wrinkles but great for hot weather. Sometimes I think the wrinkles hide the "body flaws"!


Hadn't thought of that, *SQ*. Linen, here I come!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> I love Eileen Fisher. I wash most of her items except for linen. Linen goes to the dry cleaner as it looks like garbage after I wash and iron



Then it's definitely not worth frustrating yourself, *luv*. Life's too short!


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> I have the first series of Vikings and I need to start watching that.
> 
> Love all of them Izzy.
> 
> You look fabulous Elaine. I love the jacket it is so pretty. I don't think that is going out of style anytime soon. It looks like a classic staple piece to me and so unique.





I LOVE Vikings, Meg!!


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's running around outfit. I wore my Balenciaga Town with my Rene Caovilla sandals. The dress is Three Dots and the shrug is Ralph Lauren. It has cooled off here at least for a week or so.



Meg, you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> Wonderful...yes, she is talented!




Nice necklaces, Izzy!!


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> I love Eileen Fisher clothes! Have a bunch, in different weights and fabric, for different seasons. Linen is tricky, though, especially in a humid climate. By the end of the day, whatever you're wearing is one giant wrinkle! The only good news is that over time linen softens, and then it doesn't wrinkle as badly. It's a big pain, but I wash my linen pants, skirts, & tops instead of sending them out. I iron them when they're still quite damp, and that seems to 'break down" the fibers a bit to make them a bit more wrinkle-resistant. Then again, I am one of those nutty women who actually *like* ironing!




You LIKE ironing, Elaine???
Won´t you visit me?


----------



## udalrike

Love your bag too, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> You LIKE ironing, Elaine???
> Won´t you visit me?


Oops! Let me restate that. I like ironing MY clothes!:lolots:


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> Oops! Let me restate that. I like ironing MY clothes!:lolots:


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my crocodile ring today (bought in Sienna, Tuscany):


----------



## udalrike

It is an older picture (meanwhile my lapislazuli bangle broke.... (  ).


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Looking good, Meg!


Thank you SQ. 


mkpurselover said:


> Meg, such a happy and colorful outfit - you look wonderful !


Aw, thank you MK. I love color. 


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *meg*! I really don't know where the white lace trend is going. The jacket itself is certainly a classic design... basically the shape of a jean jacket. That's why I picked it, over some of the other white lace jackets they had at Chicos (they had a LOT of options!). I liked that the lace on this one is only on the sleeves, so it isn't as "froufrou," which really isn't my style and looked too "young" on me.
> 
> I'd be glad if I could get a few years wear out of it, so I hope you're right!


I think you should wear it as long as you love it. IMHO I don't think it will look dated and it is unique and that is always good.


luvprada said:


> Beautiful outfit. You look stunning!


Thank you L.


ElainePG said:


> Ugh. I hope it's just routine? It seems to me you have enough!


Well, I am back from my MIL's appointment. Now getting ready for the dentist. It is a cleaning, but they had talked about having my bridge replaced because I have a tooth underneath that needs a route canal. I am not sure if they will start the process today or not.
Tomorrow I have a haircut/color in the morning then off to Ontario Vineyard for my mammogram and then Thursday morning I am back at Ontario Vineyard for my hip injection done under local anesthesia. I am tired just writing it. UGH. I have something on Friday too but can't remember what. Will think about that a little closer to the day. On the up side it has cooled down really nicely.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Even when you just "run around" you look elegant, *meg*! I really like Three Dots clothes, too. I have 2 black (what else???) skirts by them, and I wear them all the time. I'd love to own one of their dresses, but I can't find a store here that carries their clothes, and I'm nervous about buying a dress on-line. Your dress is really attractive, and is perfect with your shrug & bag. The sandals are standout, and perfect for all the running!!


Aw, thank you Elaine. I do try and look decent when I leave the house. It makes me feel better and more energized. I think I found the Three Dots dress from Rue La La. I have so many dresses that are beautiful but too dressy for just running errands. Yet when it is hot I can't stand wearing anything on my legs. Even shorts bother me. When I found them I bought about 6 of them. I have gotten a lot of use out of them. 


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *skyqueen*! I'm amazed at how lightweight it is. My shoulder & neck are saying "thank you!". I see my physical therapist today, and I think she'll give me a gold star!


I agree lightweight bags are key when you have shoulder and neck pain. 


udalrike said:


> I LOVE Vikings, Meg!!


It is on my list of things to watch next. 


udalrike said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous!!!


Thank you.


ElainePG said:


> Oops! Let me restate that. I like ironing MY clothes!:lolots:





udalrike said:


> Wearing my crocodile ring today (bought in Sienna, Tuscany):
> 
> View attachment 2985653


That is so unique Uli.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Thank you SQ.
> 
> Aw, thank you MK. I love color.
> 
> I think you should wear it as long as you love it. IMHO I don't think it will look dated and it is unique and that is always good.
> 
> Thank you L.
> 
> Well, I am back from my MIL's appointment. Now getting ready for the dentist. It is a cleaning, but they had talked about having my bridge replaced because I have a tooth underneath that needs a route canal. I am not sure if they will start the process today or not.
> Tomorrow I have a haircut/color in the morning then off to Ontario Vineyard for my mammogram and then Thursday morning I am back at Ontario Vineyard for my hip injection done under local anesthesia. I am tired just writing it. UGH. I have something on Friday too but can't remember what. Will think about that a little closer to the day. On the up side it has cooled down really nicely.



All these doctor´s visits are sooooo annoying, Meg!
I hope nothing will hurt too much at least.....


----------



## mkpurselover

udalrike said:


> Wearing my crocodile ring today (bought in Sienna, Tuscany):
> 
> View attachment 2985653


Wow, this is a very unique and interesting ring.  I really like it.  

I'm also a Vikings watcher except i am a season behind everyone, i have to wait for it to come out on dvd.  
Travis Fimmel, another piece of man candy!!


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Aw, thank you Elaine. I do try and look decent when I leave the house. It makes me feel better and more energized. I think I found the Three Dots dress from Rue La La. I have so many dresses that are beautiful but too dressy for just running errands. Yet when it is hot I can't stand wearing anything on my legs. Even shorts bother me. When I found them I bought about 6 of them. I have gotten a lot of use out of them.
> 
> I agree lightweight bags are key when you have shoulder and neck pain.
> 
> It is on my list of things to watch next.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so unique Uli.




Thank you, Meg!!


----------



## udalrike

mkpurselover said:


> Wow, this is a very unique and interesting ring.  I really like it.
> 
> I'm also a Vikings watcher except i am a season behind everyone, i have to wait for it to come out on dvd.
> Travis Fimmel, another piece of man candy!!




Thanks, Mkpurselover!  It is quite heavy too!

I have watched anything of Vikings possible to watch in Germany ( but I think that was already everything filmed yet...)


----------



## megt10

Today, as I mentioned it is much cooler than it has been. It is always freezing at the hospital that I took my MIL to this morning and my dentist office is also freezing. So I am wearing Paige waxed jeans, white cami, DVF blouse, Tom Ford Jennifer crossbody bag, Valentino booties and my black Balenciaga moto jacket. Oh an one of my favorite Hamsa necklaces.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Today, as I mentioned it is much cooler than it has been. It is always freezing at the hospital that I took my MIL to this morning and my dentist office is also freezing. So I am wearing Paige waxed jeans, white cami, DVF blouse, Tom Ford Jennifer crossbody bag, Valentino booties and my black Balenciaga moto jacket. Oh an one of my favorite Hamsa necklaces.




Oh, I LOVE your trousers and your hamsa necklace.....


----------



## udalrike

And your dogs, of course!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Love your bag too, Elaine!


Thank you, *Uli*!


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Oh, I LOVE your trousers and your hamsa necklace.....





udalrike said:


> And your dogs, of course!!!!



Thank you Uli. They are always so happy when I come home. Misha the Maltese is such a mama's boy. Nick has become more so as he has gone almost totally deaf.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Today, as I mentioned it is much cooler than it has been. It is always freezing at the hospital that I took my MIL to this morning and my dentist office is also freezing. So I am wearing Paige waxed jeans, white cami, DVF blouse, Tom Ford Jennifer crossbody bag, Valentino booties and my black Balenciaga moto jacket. Oh an one of my favorite Hamsa necklaces.



Sigh, you always look so fantastic!  All I ever wear are tees and jeans or sweaters and jeans.  I'm in a rut.  But I live in the country and have big dogs can't imagine getting out of the house without being dirty before I even get out the door.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Sigh, you always look so fantastic!  All I ever wear are tees and jeans or sweaters and jeans.  I'm in a rut.  But I live in the country and have big dogs can't imagine getting out of the house without being dirty before I even get out the door.



Thank you so much. I have been trying to lose some of the weight I put on since menopause. I bought these jeans on final sale sure they would fit but they were too small. They have been sitting in my drawer for 6 months and today they finally fit! I am super psyched


----------



## Brwneyed1

megt10 said:


> Today, as I mentioned it is much cooler than it has been. It is always freezing at the hospital that I took my MIL to this morning and my dentist office is also freezing. So I am wearing Paige waxed jeans, white cami, DVF blouse, Tom Ford Jennifer crossbody bag, Valentino booties and my black Balenciaga moto jacket. Oh an one of my favorite Hamsa necklaces.



You look amazing.  you fur baby is the cutest.


----------



## Brwneyed1

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's running around outfit. I wore my Balenciaga Town with my Rene Caovilla sandals. The dress is Three Dots and the shrug is Ralph Lauren. It has cooled off here at least for a week or so.



WOW! beautiful. Try & squeeze in some time to relax with all your running around.


----------



## Brwneyed1

ElainePG said:


> That's so nice of you to say, *Brwneyed*!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I love Eileen Fisher clothes! Have a bunch, in different weights and fabric, for different seasons. Linen is tricky, though, especially in a humid climate. By the end of the day, whatever you're wearing is one giant wrinkle! The only good news is that over time linen softens, and then it doesn't wrinkle as badly. It's a big pain, but I wash my linen pants, skirts, & tops instead of sending them out. I iron them when they're still quite damp, and that seems to 'break down" the fibers a bit to make them a bit more wrinkle-resistant. Then again, I am one of those nutty women who actually *like* ironing!


 Elaine,
First, you looked great in that white jacket, and  the handbag(I assume it's new-I think you got a pink Mulbery back in January, or am I dreaming?)  Next, I do love Eileen Fisher clothes also, and try to find them on sale--maybe that's part of the fun of shopping.  I do have some clothes from Chicos also, but much of their clothing is too flamboyant for me.
You are an ironer!  Me too.  I was brought up that way--even to iron pillowcases.  I weaned myself from ironing my husband's workout T shirts just this year, so I am making progress. Scary, huh?  I am always afraid clothes will shrink in the dryer.  Ironing can be therapy, just like I find yardwork(not grass mowing, but triming, weeding, planting flowers, i.e. primping the yard.)


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Today, as I mentioned it is much cooler than it has been. It is always freezing at the hospital that I took my MIL to this morning and my dentist office is also freezing. So I am wearing Paige waxed jeans, white cami, DVF blouse, Tom Ford Jennifer crossbody bag, Valentino booties and my black Balenciaga moto jacket. Oh an one of my favorite Hamsa necklaces.


*Meg*! You rock!!!!!:sunnies


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I have been trying to lose some of the weight I put on since menopause. I bought these jeans on final sale sure they would fit but they were too small. They have been sitting in my drawer for 6 months and today they finally fit! I am super psyched


That's great, *meg*! You're looking very fit... it's exciting to reach a milestone with an item of clothing. The jeans look terrific on you.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine,
> First, you looked great in that white jacket, and  the handbag(I assume it's new-I think you got a pink Mulbery back in January, or am I dreaming?)  Next, I do love Eileen Fisher clothes also, and try to find them on sale--maybe that's part of the fun of shopping.  *I do have some clothes from Chicos also, but much of their clothing is too flamboyant for me.*
> You are an ironer!  Me too.  I was brought up that way--even to iron pillowcases.  I weaned myself from ironing my husband's workout T shirts just this year, so I am making progress. Scary, huh?  I am always afraid clothes will shrink in the dryer.  Ironing can be therapy, just like I find yardwork(not grass mowing, but triming, weeding, planting flowers, i.e. primping the yard.)



I know what you mean about Chico's... I find I have to shop very carefully there. They have some nice basics, but they also have styles that are too young for me, and also patterns that don't work for my height. But if I have time, and can go through the racks carefully (and am willing to walk out empty-handed) I can sometimes find the perfect thing.

As for Eileen Fisher, I pretty much only buy it when it goes on sale! I love it, because the quality is good, but her pieces can be awfully pricey. But I was at Nordy's last week and found 3 great sweaters, and all three were on a good sale. I also discovered that E.F. makes jersey pants, slim-cut, and they fit me perfectly. They weren't on sale, but the price was reasonable, so I bought 2 pairs. I'm a Level 4 at Nordstrom so alterations are free... they just arrived via UPS yesterday. I haven't had a chance to steam them yet (I also have a steamer!) but I'm sure they are the right length now.

I don't go as far as you do in ironing... I only iron our "good" clothes. And I confess that I send The Hubster's cotton shirts out to be laundered: no starch, on hangers. I use jersey sheets on the bed, so no need to iron pillowcases! But I agree with you that ironing can be very relaxing, as long as I only do it when I want to, not every week!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's running around outfit. I wore my Balenciaga Town with my Rene Caovilla sandals. The dress is Three Dots and the shrug is Ralph Lauren. It has cooled off here at least for a week or so.



Great looking Meg! Love RL's clothes and bags!


----------



## barbee

Here is my new Valentino Rockstud!  So I did end up getting a great deal on this bag, all said.  I have not purchased a black bag in forever, so this is a color, even in summer, that will be welcome.




I am also keeping the Gucci Hip Bamboo shoulder bag.  It  will fit well with my casual lifestyle, and as I said before, it was a super deal also.  Excuse the sunglasses--as I look at this picture, I see these are my old "work in the yard" sunglasses.  I was just trying to get a quick pic.

Happy, happy!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Wearing my crocodile ring today (bought in Sienna, Tuscany):
> 
> View attachment 2985653


So unique, Uli!



megt10 said:


> Today, as I mentioned it is much cooler than it has been. It is always freezing at the hospital that I took my MIL to this morning and my dentist office is also freezing. So I am wearing Paige waxed jeans, white cami, DVF blouse, Tom Ford Jennifer crossbody bag, Valentino booties and my black Balenciaga moto jacket. Oh an one of my favorite Hamsa necklaces.


I love that TF bag!



chessmont said:


> Sigh, you always look so fantastic!  All I ever wear are tees and jeans or sweaters and jeans.  I'm in a rut.  But I live in the country and have big dogs can't imagine getting out of the house without being dirty before I even get out the door.


I have little dogs...same dirt! LOL!



barbee said:


> View attachment 2986235
> 
> Here is my new Valentino Rockstud!  So I did end up getting a great deal on this bag, all said.  I have not purchased a black bag in forever, so this is a color, even in summer, that will be welcome.
> 
> View attachment 2986236
> 
> 
> I am also keeping the Gucci Hip Bamboo shoulder bag.  It  will fit well with my casual lifestyle, and as I said before, it was a super deal also.  Excuse the sunglasses--as I look at this picture, I see these are my old "work in the yard" sunglasses.  I was just trying to get a quick pic.
> 
> Happy, happy!


You look terrific, Barbee...very young I might add. Both bags are winners!!!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 2986235
> 
> Here is my new Valentino Rockstud!  So I did end up getting a great deal on this bag, all said.  I have not purchased a black bag in forever, so this is a color, even in summer, that will be welcome.
> 
> View attachment 2986236
> 
> 
> I am also keeping the Gucci Hip Bamboo shoulder bag.  It  will fit well with my casual lifestyle, and as I said before, it was a super deal also.  Excuse the sunglasses--as I look at this picture, I see these are my old "work in the yard" sunglasses.  I was just trying to get a quick pic.
> 
> Happy, happy!


Those are both great bags, *barbee*, and the Gucci looks terrific on you!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Skyqueen!
Do you mean the ring is unique AND beautiful or ONLY unique?


----------



## udalrike

Barbee, great picture (s)!!
Love both bags too!


----------



## udalrike

I know that this is a knock-off  (saw it on ebay). But I think it is quite beautiful though.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Thank you Uli. They are always so happy when I come home. Misha the Maltese is such a mama's boy. Nick has become more so as he has gone almost totally deaf.



How old is Nick, Meg?


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> All these doctor´s visits are sooooo annoying, Meg!
> I hope nothing will hurt too much at least.....


The dentist was fine and apparently my tooth seems fine and we don't have to do anything at the moment. 


Brwneyed1 said:


> You look amazing.  you fur baby is the cutest.


Thank you so much. I love my babies. 


Brwneyed1 said:


> WOW! beautiful. Try & squeeze in some time to relax with all your running around.


It has been super busy. I have been getting up really early just so I have some me time before the day starts.


ElainePG said:


> *Meg*! You rock!!!!!:sunnies


Thanks Elaine.


ElainePG said:


> That's great, *meg*! You're looking very fit... it's exciting to reach a milestone with an item of clothing. The jeans look terrific on you.



Thank you again. I am getting there slowly. It is a great feeling putting on something that was too small and now it fits.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Great looking Meg! Love RL's clothes and bags!


Thanks so much Izzy. I love RL clothes too. The sweater was from his high-end line. I had it on my wish list forever and finally it went on sale for a reasonable price.


barbee said:


> View attachment 2986235
> 
> Here is my new Valentino Rockstud!  So I did end up getting a great deal on this bag, all said.  I have not purchased a black bag in forever, so this is a color, even in summer, that will be welcome.
> 
> View attachment 2986236
> 
> 
> I am also keeping the Gucci Hip Bamboo shoulder bag.  It  will fit well with my casual lifestyle, and as I said before, it was a super deal also.  Excuse the sunglasses--as I look at this picture, I see these are my old "work in the yard" sunglasses.  I was just trying to get a quick pic.
> 
> Happy, happy!


You look awesome. I love both bags.


skyqueen said:


> So unique, Uli!
> 
> 
> I love that TF bag!
> 
> 
> I have little dogs...same dirt! LOL!
> 
> 
> You look terrific, Barbee...very young I might add. Both bags are winners!!!


I love the TF bag too. It is so functional. My iPad fits nicely in it and the front pocket holds my iPhone 6+ perfectly for easy access. The strap adjusts so that you can wear it crossbody or on your shoulder. It is very comfortable to wear either way. You really should get one of these bags.


udalrike said:


> I know that this is a knock-off  (saw it on ebay). But I think it is quite beautiful though.
> 
> View attachment 2986535


I like it too. It looks like croc and I love croc bags.


udalrike said:


> How old is Nick, Meg?



Nick will be 13 in September and Misha will be 11. Nick went downhill after Beau was put to sleep last October. He mourned for months, he had to go on Prozac and for awhile I was really worried that he would die too. He has come through it but now he has gone almost totally deaf. I didn't notice him being hard of hearing even 6 months ago.


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Skyqueen!
> Do you mean the ring is unique AND beautiful or ONLY unique?


LOL! Beautiful, too and definitely a statement piece!


----------



## skyqueen

So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.




Skyqueen, your bag AND your scarf look gorgeous...
BTW, was the scarf FREE?


----------



## udalrike

Megt, this week will soon be over and you will find some rest again...


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> BTW, was the scarf FREE?


How did you know? [emoji12]


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> How did you know? [emoji12]




Female intuition, I guess, Skyqueen....


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Wearing my crocodile ring today (bought in Sienna, Tuscany):
> 
> View attachment 2985653



Very unique, love the bracelets!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.




Super looking!


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> Very unique, love the bracelets!




Thanks, Izzy!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> View attachment 2986235
> 
> Here is my new Valentino Rockstud!  So I did end up getting a great deal on this bag, all said.  I have not purchased a black bag in forever, so this is a color, even in summer, that will be welcome.
> 
> View attachment 2986236
> 
> 
> I am also keeping the Gucci Hip Bamboo shoulder bag.  It  will fit well with my casual lifestyle, and as I said before, it was a super deal also.  Excuse the sunglasses--as I look at this picture, I see these are my old "work in the yard" sunglasses.  I was just trying to get a quick pic.
> 
> Happy, happy!



You look wonderful and both bags are great. Glad you are keeping them.


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Female intuition, I guess, Skyqueen....


Touche! [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> The dentist was fine and apparently my tooth seems fine and we don't have to do anything at the moment.
> 
> Thank you so much. I love my babies.
> 
> It has been super busy. I have been getting up really early just so I have some me time before the day starts.
> 
> Thanks Elaine.
> 
> 
> Thank you again. I am getting there slowly. *It is a great feeling putting on something that was too small and now it fits.*



I know just what you mean! This weekend I had to put darts into the waist of one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts. Last year, I wasn't able to zip it up, and the other day when I put it on, I realized the waistline was halfway down my tummy! Also, I'm back down to a size 1 at Chico's, which is probably another reason why i bought that jacket...

So glad for you that the dentist didn't have to do major work. You've got enough to contend with! When do you get the hip injection? Isn't it tomorrow?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.


It's a gorgeous scarf, and just perfect for summer evenings on the Cape. You're right... it's an amazing match with your Pashli bag. I can see you in a crisp white linen shirt, the gauzy shawl over your shoulders, your Pashli (or else that pretty straw bag with pink leather accents) by your side, sitting on the beach with... um... what is it you like to drink in the summer? A G&T? At any rate, something like that in your hand. And maybe a "lobstah" roll. Yum!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous scarf, and just perfect for summer evenings on the Cape. You're right... it's an amazing match with your Pashli bag. I can see you in a crisp white linen shirt, the gauzy shawl over your shoulders, your Pashli (or else that pretty straw bag with pink leather accents) by your side, sitting on the beach with... um... what is it you like to drink in the summer? A G&T? At any rate, something like that in your hand. And maybe a "lobstah" roll. Yum!!!




Lobsta salad and a Vodka/soda...lemon/lime [emoji39]


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I know just what you mean! This weekend I had to put darts into the waist of one of my Nic + Zoe denim skirts. Last year, I wasn't able to zip it up, and the other day when I put it on, I realized the waistline was halfway down my tummy! Also, I'm back down to a size 1 at Chico's, which is probably another reason why i bought that jacket...
> 
> So glad for you that the dentist didn't have to do major work. You've got enough to contend with! When do you get the hip injection? Isn't it tomorrow?



Congratulations Elaine on the weight loss! Isn't it a great feeling. I have my mammogram this afternoon and then the hip injection tomorrow morning at 7:30 am. I got a call from the hospital yesterday while I was at the dentist telling me I needed a driver. I wish they had let me know when they booked it. DH is out of town. I am lucky to have a friend who is willing to be at my house tomorrow morning at 6:30 and take me.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.



Perfect


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.


SQ, they go perfect together! Looking forward to a modeling photo.


----------



## Brwneyed1

skyqueen said:


> So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.



Oh wow pretty bag & scarf. Love the colors too. Where did you get the bag Skyqueen?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Congratulations Elaine on the weight loss! Isn't it a great feeling. I have my mammogram this afternoon and then the hip injection tomorrow morning at 7:30 am. I got a call from the hospital yesterday while I was at the dentist telling me I needed a driver. I wish they had let me know when they booked it. DH is out of town. *I am lucky to have a friend who is willing to be at my house tomorrow morning at 6:30 and take me.*



I'm not surprised your friend is willing to do this for you... I'm willing to bet that you've done plenty of nive things for her, too!

Fingers crossed that the injection helps you.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Congratulations Elaine on the weight loss! Isn't it a great feeling. I have my mammogram this afternoon and then the hip injection tomorrow morning at 7:30 am. I got a call from the hospital yesterday while I was at the dentist telling me I needed a driver. I wish they had let me know when they booked it. DH is out of town. I am lucky to have a friend who is willing to be at my house tomorrow morning at 6:30 and take me.


Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous scarf, and just perfect for summer evenings on the Cape. You're right... it's an amazing match with your Pashli bag. I can see you in a crisp white linen shirt, the gauzy shawl over your shoulders, your Pashli (or else that pretty straw bag with pink leather accents) by your side, sitting on the beach with... um... what is it you like to drink in the summer? A G&T? At any rate, something like that in your hand. And maybe a "lobstah" roll. Yum!!!


 


Cilifene said:


> Perfect


 


mkpurselover said:


> SQ, they go perfect together! Looking forward to a modeling photo.


 


Brwneyed1 said:


> Oh wow pretty bag & scarf. Love the colors too. Where did you get the bag Skyqueen?


And did I tell you the scarf was FREE??? 

Brwneyed...the bag is a Phillip Lim mini Pashli. Inexpensive but fun and a gorgeous color!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *And did I tell you the scarf was FREE??? *
> 
> Brwneyed...the bag is a Phillip Lim mini Pashli. Inexpensive but fun and a gorgeous color!



BTW, *skyqueen*... how much did that scarf cost? It looks *super* expensive!


----------



## barbee

My new Rockstud in action, with a very casual outfit--my lifestyle, mostly.  It's so easy to find "stuff" in the bag, even when driving.  I am in love!

Thanks for all the sweet comments on the bags, ladies!



These are my new sandals, Sam Edleman.  A little wild for me(the zebra part) but I am really enjoying them!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 2987256
> 
> 
> My new Rockstud in action, with a very casual outfit--my lifestyle, mostly.  It's so easy to find "stuff" in the bag, even when driving.  I am in love!
> 
> Thanks for all the sweet comments on the bags, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2987257
> 
> These are my new sandals, Sam Edleman.  A little wild for me(the zebra part) but I am really enjoying them!


That's a terrific outfit, barbee... really compliments your new Rockstud. And I think the sandals are great fun. Nothing wrong with a little "walk on the wild side"!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> BTW, *skyqueen*... how much did that scarf cost? It looks *super* expensive!



[emoji8]



ElainePG said:


> That's a terrific outfit, barbee... really compliments your new Rockstud. And I think the sandals are great fun. Nothing wrong with a little "walk on the wild side"!




[emoji106]


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> View attachment 2987256
> 
> 
> My new Rockstud in action, with a very casual outfit--my lifestyle, mostly.  It's so easy to find "stuff" in the bag, even when driving.  I am in love!
> 
> Thanks for all the sweet comments on the bags, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2987257
> 
> These are my new sandals, Sam Edleman.  A little wild for me(the zebra part) but I am really enjoying them!



Looking great barbee! ...love the bag and the sandals


----------



## udalrike

Barbee, love the Rockstud and the shoes!


----------



## udalrike

Skyqueen, imagine if that scarf had been free...
THAT would have been a GREAT gift!  :greengrin:


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> Good luck and fingers crossed!



Thinking of you too!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing Viking jewelry today:


----------



## udalrike

Nice bag:
http://de.liebeskind-berlin.com/Pen...30.94.8635.9905.1&cgid=ta_alle&ref=lp&is=true


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Wearing Viking jewelry today:
> 
> View attachment 2987669



So unique AND beautiful...where do you find these pieces?



udalrike said:


> Nice bag:
> http://de.liebeskind-berlin.com/Pen...30.94.8635.9905.1&cgid=ta_alle&ref=lp&is=true



Gorgeous! [emoji76]


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> Wearing Viking jewelry today:
> 
> View attachment 2987669


 Love the bracelets!


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> So unique AND beautiful...where do you find these pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! [emoji76]




Thanks!! On German ebay, Skyqueen....


----------



## udalrike

barbee said:


> Love the bracelets!



Thanks, Barbee!


----------



## udalrike

Jewelry and handbags are my HUGE vices....


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> So unique AND beautiful...where do you find these pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! [emoji76]




Oh, and I recognized the "AND", Skyqueen!


----------



## udalrike

One better picture:


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> one better picture:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987729



cool.....:d


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Oh, and I recognized the "AND", Skyqueen!




[emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> cool.....:d




Thank you, Cilifene! Do you like to wear bracelets too?


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Cilifene! Do you like to wear bracelets too?



I like bracelets a lot on others - but don't wear them myself, they always annoy my wrist. And I can't wear them at work either


----------



## Cilifene

Went to The Copenhagen Opera House last week to see the Swan Lake.....
Not all where nicely dressed ...:wondering


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Wearing Viking jewelry today:
> 
> View attachment 2987669


Love that ring & bracelet, *Uli*. Are they rose gold? Such wonderful pieces!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Went to The Copenhagen Opera House last week to see the Swan Lake.....
> Not all were nicely dressed ...:wondering



I know what you mean, *cilifene*... when we go to the opera in San Francisco, not everyone dresses up either (though some people dress in beautiful outfits). The Hubster always studies the handbags, to make sure I am carrying the best one!

I *love* your boots! Are they new?

Swan Lake is one of my favorite ballets. As soon as the music starts, I forget where I am and get completely caught up in the story. And I am always crying at the end. I am such a romantic!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean, *cilifene*... when we go to the opera in San Francisco, not everyone dresses up either (though some people dress in beautiful outfits). *The Hubster always studies the handbags, to make sure I am carrying the best one!*
> 
> I *love* your boots! Are they new?
> 
> Swan Lake is one of my favorite ballets. As soon as the music starts, I forget where I am and get completely caught up in the story. And I am always crying at the end. I am such a romantic!



LOL, of cause he does  
Most dressed very very nice though  Thanks dear, the boots are quite old, but as I don't wear them at work they hold very well and will hold many more years. 

Grey wool coat from Burberry - leopard scarf in beige from LV - Bag is Alma bb epi electric....


----------



## Cilifene

Black and white: 
Wolford skirt - silk shirt - Alma bb bag in black epi electric - Georg Jensen Sphere necklace, agate and pearls.


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene, love everything! Great boots and beautiful hair too!!!


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> Love that ring & bracelet, *Uli*. Are they rose gold? Such wonderful pieces!



Thank you, Elaine! They are made of bronze; like the old Vikings wore them...
Which means that they are not expensive but beautiful though.


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean, *cilifene*... when we go to the opera in San Francisco, not everyone dresses up either (though some people dress in beautiful outfits). The Hubster always studies the handbags, to make sure I am carrying the best one!
> 
> I *love* your boots! Are they new?
> 
> Swan Lake is one of my favorite ballets. As soon as the music starts, I forget where I am and get completely caught up in the story. And I am always crying at the end. I am such a romantic!



Your husband sure is a gift!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LOL, of cause he does
> Most dressed very very nice though  Thanks dear, the boots are quite old, but as I don't wear them at work they hold very well and will hold many more years.
> 
> Grey wool coat from Burberry - leopard scarf in beige from LV - Bag is Alma bb epi electric....





Cilifene said:


> Black and white:
> Wolford skirt - silk shirt - Alma bb bag in black epi electric - Georg Jensen Sphere necklace, agate and pearls.


You look so very sophisticated in all black and white, *cilifene*! The Georg Jensen necklace caught my eye right away. Is it a new piece, or is it vintage? My mother has a Georg Jensen pin from around 1960 that I am in love with; she always gets compliments on it. She says it will be mine some day, and I say "Not too soon, Mom, I would like to wait a VERY long time to inherit!"


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean, *cilifene*... when we go to the opera in San Francisco, not everyone dresses up either (though some people dress in beautiful outfits). The Hubster always studies the handbags, to make sure I am carrying the best one!
> 
> I *love* your boots! Are they new?
> 
> Swan Lake is one of my favorite ballets. As soon as the music starts, I forget where I am and get completely caught up in the story. And I am always crying at the end. I am such a romantic!



I am always crying when I am watching "Out of Africa". The lions on the grave...


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Your husband sure is a gift!!!


Oh, I know he is! I am keeping him!!!


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Cilifene, love everything! Great boots and beautiful hair too!!!



Thanks very much dear 



ElainePG said:


> You look so very sophisticated in all black and white, *cilifene*! The Georg Jensen necklace caught my eye right away. Is it a new piece, or is it vintage? My mother has a Georg Jensen pin from around 1960 that I am in love with; she always gets compliments on it. She says it will be mine some day, and I say "Not too soon, Mom, I would like to wait a VERY long time to inherit!"



Thanks very much Elaine!! The necklace is new I just love that I can wear it long and double.
Yeah, I think I remember we did talk about the pin from 1960 in the old thread  I hope too, that you have to wait a very long time  I also still have my mother


----------



## udalrike

Something for a Viking woman like you, Cilifene?

http://www.wardow.com/campomaggi-lavata-schultertasche-c1690vl-2000.html


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Something for a Viking woman like you, Cilifene?
> 
> http://www.wardow.com/campomaggi-lavata-schultertasche-c1690vl-2000.html



Nice   I have enough bags for the moment though


----------



## udalrike

Who of us does NOT have enough bags, Cilifene?  
But I understand what you mean... The same with me!


----------



## Cilifene

Alma bb electric with another (casual) outfit with Bal moto jacket.
Same boots *Elaine*...


----------



## jmcadon

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb electric with another (casual) outfit with Bal moto jacket.
> Same boots *Elaine*...


Is it ok to say you look adorable?


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Who of us does NOT have enough bags, Cilifene?
> But I understand what you mean... The same with me!



I really don't like to have more than 5-6 bags


----------



## Cilifene

jmcadon said:


> Is it ok to say you look adorable?



Awww, thanks jmcadon


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb electric with another (casual) outfit with Bal moto jacket.
> Same boots *Elaine*...


You look adorable, *cilifene*! That skirt is terrific!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You look adorable, *cilifene*! That skirt is terrific!



Thanks dear  I guess black and white/beige is very good to my grey hair


----------



## Cilifene

I love this little black bag .. An icon from LV - Alma in bb size in epi Electric......
Alma bb got a big mouth


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear  I guess black and white/beige is very good to my grey hair



INDEED!! VERY beautiful!


----------



## udalrike

*GREAT *bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb electric with another (casual) outfit with Bal moto jacket.
> Same boots *Elaine*...



Love the outfit, you look great as usual !


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Went to The Copenhagen Opera House last week to see the Swan Lake.....
> Not all where nicely dressed ...:wondering



Same here in the US at the Opera and everywhere it seems.


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Wearing Viking jewelry today:
> 
> View attachment 2987669



Very nice!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Went to The Copenhagen Opera House last week to see the Swan Lake.....
> Not all where nicely dressed ...:wondering




But you were a standout...wow! [emoji76]


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> LOL, of cause he does
> Most dressed very very nice though  Thanks dear, the boots are quite old, but as I don't wear them at work they hold very well and will hold many more years.
> 
> Grey wool coat from Burberry - leopard scarf in beige from LV - Bag is Alma bb epi electric....







Cilifene said:


> Black and white:
> Wolford skirt - silk shirt - Alma bb bag in black epi electric - Georg Jensen Sphere necklace, agate and pearls.




What can I say...just stunning! [emoji79]
I just love the skirt!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I really don't like to have more than 5-6 bags




But a fabulous, diverse group...that's the key!


----------



## Brwneyed1

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb electric with another (casual) outfit with Bal moto jacket.
> Same boots *Elaine*...



Nice outfit


----------



## Brwneyed1

skyqueen said:


> And did I tell you the scarf was FREE???
> 
> Brwneyed...the bag is a Phillip Lim mini Pashli. Inexpensive but fun and a gorgeous color!



It is a beautiful color & ya can't beat free


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Went to The Copenhagen Opera House last week to see the Swan Lake.....
> Not all where nicely dressed ...:wondering


 So classy....as usual!


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> Wearing Viking jewelry today:
> 
> View attachment 2987669


 Udalrike, I think I commented on your bracelets earlier, but as I looked at the pictures again, I believe that Viking looks like a flower upside down.  I am loving it!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Izzy and Barbee!


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> INDEED!! VERY beautiful!





udalrike said:


> *GREAT *bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Izzy48 said:


> Love the outfit, you look great as usual !



Thanks dear Udal and Izzy


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> But you were a standout...wow! [emoji76]





skyqueen said:


> What can I say...just stunning! [emoji79]
> I just love the skirt!





skyqueen said:


> But a fabulous, diverse group...that's the key!



Thanks dear SQ


----------



## Cilifene

Brwneyed1 said:


> Nice outfit





barbee said:


> So classy....as usual!




Thanks very much ladies


----------



## udalrike

I love bracelets soooo much:
Here is my mammoth bracelet with turquoise:


----------



## udalrike

Good morning , Cilifene!!


----------



## udalrike

My daughter is writing her A- levels in maths today....
I am so glad that I don´t have to do something like that again!


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> I love bracelets soooo much:
> Here is my mammoth bracelet with turquoise:
> 
> View attachment 2988598



Beautiful  



udalrike said:


> Good morning , Cilifene!!



Good morning dear  ..I have a day off today  do you still work? 



udalrike said:


> My daughter is writing her A- levels in maths today....
> I am so glad that I *don´t have to do something like that again!  *


 
+1  ...good luck to her....


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear Cilifene!! 
What are you doing? I am a teacher but I am only giving private lessons now.


----------



## udalrike

After today she will be almost done. Only one more oral exam in Latin and one in History...


----------



## udalrike

Enjoy your day off, Cilifene!


----------



## udalrike

Would LOVE to have a day off in Kopenhagen.....


----------



## udalrike

Nice Danish bag:
http://www.milksugar.de/Depeche-Handtasche-Leder-Medium-Bag-Smokey-White


----------



## udalrike

And a Swedish bag ():
http://schwedenladen.de/taschen/schweden-tasche-elch/schweden-tasche-elch-blau/


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Enjoy your day off, Cilifene!



Thanks, you too 



udalrike said:


> Thank you, dear Cilifene!!
> What are you doing? I am a teacher but I am only giving private lessons now.



I do Home Care - personal or practical help to persons who are unable to carry out the tasks them-selves due to impairment of physical or mental function or special social problems.



udalrike said:


> And a Swedish bag ():
> http://schwedenladen.de/taschen/schweden-tasche-elch/schweden-tasche-elch-blau/



LOL ......


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> Thanks, you too
> 
> 
> 
> I do Home Care - personal or practical help to persons who are unable to carry out the tasks them-selves due to impairment of physical or mental function or special social problems.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ......




Sounds like a great and important work, Cilifene!!


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> My daughter is writing her A- levels in maths today....
> I am so glad that I don´t have to do something like that again!


 So what does A levels  really mean?  Is it like senior level in high school, in the US? Or college?  And you say "maths" where we just say "math."  How do "write" in math?  Don't you just work problems?  You see, Udalrike, we are a little different than you!


----------



## udalrike

Oh, I see.... Maths seems to be British....
It is the German "Abitur" which means that she is allowed to study whatever she wants afterwards.
She has to do difficult exercises in algebra and geometry.


----------



## udalrike

In German we say "das Abitur schreiben" and schreiben means "to write"....


----------



## udalrike

A bag that WOULD match your skirt, Cilifene!  

http://www.wardow.com/picard-check-...=criteo&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=Active


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Thank you, dear Cilifene!!
> What are you doing? I am a teacher but I am only giving private lessons now.



Oh yeah &#128513;


----------



## Cilifene

More (casual) black and white/beige.....&#128526;


----------



## Cilifene

Have a nice Saturday ladies .....


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> After today she will be almost done. Only one more oral exam in Latin and one in History...


Fingers crossed!



Cilifene said:


> Have a nice Saturday ladies .....


Be thankful you're a "Swedish Stick"...that dress looks great on you!
Love it with the Bal jacket, too!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Be thankful you're a "Swedish Stick"...that dress looks great on you!
> Love it with the Bal jacket, too!



Danish  Thanks dear! 
Oh, my pictures are the wrong way I posted them from my Ipad :giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

Pictures the right way.....


----------



## Florasun

Hi girls! I am never going to catch up, but I'll start by saying Congrats, Barbee on the rockstud! Love your sandals too!



barbee said:


> View attachment 2987256
> 
> 
> My new Rockstud in action, with a very casual outfit--my lifestyle, mostly.  It's so easy to find "stuff" in the bag, even when driving.  I am in love!
> 
> Thanks for all the sweet comments on the bags, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2987257
> 
> These are my new sandals, Sam Edleman.  A little wild for me(the zebra part) but I am really enjoying them!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.



Beautiful, SQ! Free is a very good price!! Is the bag what you originally purchased from Haute Look?


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Wearing Viking jewelry today:
> 
> View attachment 2987669



Very cool!


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> Went to The Copenhagen Opera House last week to see the Swan Lake.....
> Not all where nicely dressed ...:wondering



That is an impressive opera house. Love the modern look. And you look beautiful as always, you Danish stick!


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> Black and white:
> Wolford skirt - silk shirt - Alma bb bag in black epi electric - Georg Jensen Sphere necklace, agate and pearls.



Every time I see your Georg Jensen necklace I love it. I want one but have spent too much money this year.


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> I love bracelets soooo much:
> Here is my mammoth bracelet with turquoise:
> 
> View attachment 2988598



You also have some fabulous jewelry, udalrike!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Danish  Thanks dear!
> Oh, my pictures are the wrong way I posted them from my Ipad :giggles:


My bad...a DANISH STICK! Anyway, you look fabulous!



Florasun said:


> Beautiful, SQ! Free is a very good price!! Is the bag what you originally purchased from Haute Look?


No...I bought something else. A nice touch to include the scarf...not bad for FREE! 
I'm going to the Cape Cod Symphony, tomorrow, then out to dinner for Mother's Day and may wear it. Depends on the weather...cold today. I finally got the damn cold from my damn family! I'll have to rally. Ugh! 

Whether human or fur babies (or both)...HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to everyone!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Pictures the right way.....



Another fabulous outfit! You look wonderful and being a Danish "stick" is an awesome way to be!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> That is an impressive opera house. Love the modern look. And you look beautiful as always, you Danish stick!





Florasun said:


> Every time I see your Georg Jensen necklace I love it. I want one but have spent too much money this year.



Thanks very much dear Florasun.......


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My bad...a DANISH STICK! Anyway, you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> No...I bought something else. A nice touch to include the scarf...not bad for FREE!
> I'm going to the Cape Cod Symphony, tomorrow, then out to dinner for Mother's Day and may wear it. Depends on the weather...cold today. I finally got the damn cold from my damn family! I'll have to rally. Ugh!
> 
> Whether human or fur babies (or both)...HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to everyone!!!



Thanks SQ :kiss: happy mothers day to you too......


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Another fabulous outfit! You look wonderful and being a Danish "stick" is an awesome way to be!



Thanks sweetie...


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Pictures the right way.....



Cilifene,    You always look great - your outfit is just right and your fab accessories add such a perfect finish.    Wish I was a "stick" -- guess I'm more of a "marshmallow"


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,    You always look great - your outfit is just right and your fab accessories add such a perfect finish.    Wish I was a "stick" -- guess I'm more of a "marshmallow"



Aww, thanks very much 19flowers.......


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Have a nice Saturday ladies .....


Fabulous pattern mix with the scarf & the top, *cilifene*!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,    You always look great - your outfit is just right and your fab accessories add such a perfect finish.    Wish I was a "stick" -- guess I'm more of a "marshmallow"



A marshmallow? That's funny, *19flowers*, but I'll bet you're not. I'm an hourglass... little in the middle, and then I widen out on the top & bottom (truthfully, I'm a little "bottom heavy"). I guess the good thing about being older is that I know what sort of clothes to buy to accentuate my good points and de-emphasize my not-so-good ones. Plus, it's not as if anyone is ever going to ask me to be a fashion model!

*cilifene* once wrote that she was the "Scandinavian Stick"... I think that's why *skyqueen* got confused and said Swedish. If *cilifene* is a Scandinavian Stick does that make me California Curvy???

I think we're all beautiful women of wisdom. I'll be satisfied if I can just keep my teeth!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Skyqueen and Florasun!!

Cilifene, you look GREAT!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

What you said about the teeth is really funny, Elaine!!


----------



## udalrike

I am not a stick too; maybe I am a German Bratwurst (sausage)?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous pattern mix with the scarf & the top, *cilifene*!



Thanks a lot *Elaine*!!!  ...it's not a top it's a dress 



ElainePG said:


> A marshmallow? That's funny, *19flowers*, but I'll bet you're not. I'm an hourglass... little in the middle, and then I widen out on the top & bottom (truthfully, I'm a little "bottom heavy"). I guess the good thing about being older is that I know what sort of clothes to buy to accentuate my good points and de-emphasize my not-so-good ones. Plus, it's not as if anyone is ever going to ask me to be a fashion model!
> 
> *cilifene* once wrote that she was the "Scandinavian Stick"... I think that's why *skyqueen* got confused and said Swedish. If *cilifene* is a Scandinavian Stick does that make me California Curvy???
> 
> I think we're all beautiful women of wisdom.* I'll be satisfied if I can just keep my teeth!*



+1 ......


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Skyqueen and Florasun!!
> 
> Cilifene, you look GREAT!!!!!



Thanks sweetie...



udalrike said:


> I am not a stick too; maybe I am a German Bratwurst (sausage)?



LOL ....


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Cilifene! Or perhaps I am a Danish boller (roll) ?


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> A marshmallow? That's funny, *19flowers*, but I'll bet you're not. I'm an hourglass... little in the middle, and then I widen out on the top & bottom (truthfully, I'm a little "bottom heavy").* I guess the good thing about being older is that I know what sort of clothes to buy to accentuate my good points and de-emphasize my not-so-good ones. Plus, it's not as if anyone is ever going to ask me to be a fashion model!:laugh*:
> 
> *cilifene* once wrote that she was the "Scandinavian Stick"... I think that's why *skyqueen* got confused and said Swedish. If *cilifene* is a Scandinavian Stick does that make me California Curvy???
> 
> I think we're all beautiful women of wisdom. I'll be satisfied if I can just keep my teeth!




I agree, Elaine -- one of my fabulous older friends has always said "the right clothes can hide a multitude of sins" -   soo true!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I think we're all beautiful women of wisdom. I'll be satisfied if I can just keep my teeth!


Too late for me but amen to that!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Too late for me but amen to that!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My bad...a DANISH STICK! Anyway, you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> No...I bought something else. A nice touch to include the scarf...not bad for FREE!
> I'm going to the Cape Cod Symphony, tomorrow, then out to dinner for Mother's Day and may wear it. Depends on the weather...cold today. I finally got the damn cold from my damn family! I'll have to rally. Ugh!
> 
> Whether human or fur babies (or both)...HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to everyone!!!


And the same to you, sweetie. Wish I lived nearby... I'd bring you a pot of Elaine's Magic Chicken Soup... knock that darned cold right on its a$$


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> What you said about the teeth is really funny, Elaine!!



Thank you, Uli!



udalrike said:


> I am not a stick too; maybe I am a German Bratwurst (sausage)?



A Bratwurst!!!:lolots: That's hysterical!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> And the same to you, sweetie. Wish I lived nearby... I'd bring you a pot of Elaine's Magic Chicken Soup... knock that darned cold right on its a$$




FedEx??? [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> FedEx??? [emoji8]


Ya think?


----------



## udalrike

What about the recipe, Elaine?


----------



## udalrike

Did I already find it, Elaine????  

http://www.yiddishbookcenter.org/matzo-balls-elaines-chicken-soup-matzo-balls


----------



## udalrike

Pretty bag:
http://www.fashionette.de/dolce-gabbana-miss-agnese-pockets-green


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Did I already find it, Elaine????
> 
> http://www.yiddishbookcenter.org/matzo-balls-elaines-chicken-soup-matzo-balls


Nope, that's not it... though it's funny that her mother's name is also Elaine!

My recipe is a secret... even The Hubster doesn't know it!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Pretty bag:
> http://www.fashionette.de/dolce-gabbana-miss-agnese-pockets-green


It's gorgeous, *Uli*! Do those little tiny pockets open, or are they for decoration?


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous, *Uli*! Do those little tiny pockets open, or are they for decoration?




They do open, Elaine! For 4 different lipsticks, for example....


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm not surprised your friend is willing to do this for you... I'm willing to bet that you've done plenty of nive things for her, too!
> 
> Fingers crossed that the injection helps you.


Thanks Elaine. I have had the injection and had to spend a day off my feet with no driving. I made up for it yesterday and now I am paying the price. My leg aches and so I am taking it easy this weekend. It can take 2 weeks before any results can be felt. I hope it helps too. As of today I am not feeling any different.


skyqueen said:


> Good luck and fingers crossed!


Thanks SQ.


barbee said:


> View attachment 2987256
> 
> 
> My new Rockstud in action, with a very casual outfit--my lifestyle, mostly.  It's so easy to find "stuff" in the bag, even when driving.  I am in love!
> 
> Thanks for all the sweet comments on the bags, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2987257
> 
> These are my new sandals, Sam Edleman.  A little wild for me(the zebra part) but I am really enjoying them!


 I love the bag and the entire outfit. I love the sandals. 


udalrike said:


> Wearing Viking jewelry today:
> 
> View attachment 2987669


This jewelry is so cool looking. I love it.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks Elaine. I have had the injection and had to spend a day off my feet with no driving. I made up for it yesterday and now I am paying the price. My leg aches and so I am taking it easy this weekend. It can take 2 weeks before any results can be felt. I hope it helps too. As of today I am not feeling any




If it's a cortisone shot it does take 2 weeks before results but I bet you'll feel a lot better! [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Jewelry and handbags are my HUGE vices....


Mine too as well as shoes. 


Cilifene said:


> Went to The Copenhagen Opera House last week to see the Swan Lake.....
> Not all where nicely dressed ...:wondering





Cilifene said:


> LOL, of cause he does
> Most dressed very very nice though  Thanks dear, the boots are quite old, but as I don't wear them at work they hold very well and will hold many more years.
> 
> Grey wool coat from Burberry - leopard scarf in beige from LV - Bag is Alma bb epi electric....





Cilifene said:


> Black and white:
> Wolford skirt - silk shirt - Alma bb bag in black epi electric - Georg Jensen Sphere necklace, agate and pearls.


Wow, Cilifene you look stunning. I love everything the boots are amazing and everything is so well coordinated.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb electric with another (casual) outfit with Bal moto jacket.
> Same boots *Elaine*...


I am in love with this outfit. That skirt is gorgeous and looks perfect on you. You know how I feel about the Bal moto.


Cilifene said:


> I love this little black bag .. An icon from LV - Alma in bb size in epi Electric......
> Alma bb got a big mouth


Love.


udalrike said:


> I love bracelets soooo much:
> Here is my mammoth bracelet with turquoise:
> 
> View attachment 2988598


So pretty. I love bracelets. Well, I love jewelry. I can only wear gold or platinum though so it gets expensive. 


Cilifene said:


> More (casual) black and white/beige.....&#128526;





Cilifene said:


> Have a nice Saturday ladies .....





Cilifene said:


> Pictures the right way.....



Love the dress. It looks even better right side up.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> So...I bought something on HauteLook and got a FREE scarf. Can't believe how good it goes with my Pashli! And did I mention it was FREE! Gauzy material that will look good with all my white/pink linen shirts.



Love the scarf SQ. It is so pretty and goes perfectly with your bag.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> If it's a cortisone shot it does take 2 weeks before results but I bet you'll feel a lot better! [emoji4]



Yeah, it was a cortisone injection. I have had them in my hands before and felt better within a day. I guess this takes longer. It was a totally disorganized affair too. I got to the hospital they call me in. I change get on the table and then they inform me that the doctor has not given a dosage amount. You think that they would have checked that prior to getting me on the table. It is now 8:00. They tell me that they have to page him, but he won't be in until 8:30. So I get back up text my friend who is waiting in the car to let her know. She had to bring her dog because the cleaning ladies were coming that day. I guess he doesn't like them. So she tells me it's okay not a problem. Finally, they get a hold of him and he tells them that he was under the impression that the doctor doing the procedure was responsible for the dosage. Anyway, I lay back down and they drape the area and then the doctor asked me where it hurts the most. Naturally, I point to and touch the area and have now made the sterile field unsterile. They have to start over again. It really didn't hurt when I was having it done. Afterwards, I get up and get dressed. The nurse and the tech start talking about what a great outfit I was wearing. I was just wearing jeans a sweater my LV stole and a moto jacket with Chanel biker boots that are shearling lined. It was cold that day. I say thanks and leave. After I get home and get in bed I get a call from the tech who said that oh I forgot to give you your written discharge instructions. So she just tells me over the phone. Of course, I have no idea what she said lol. I do have a number to call if I have more questions but I think I would be better off googling the information.


----------



## barbee

I worked in the garden/yard today, and here is what is blooming. 




Now he is very shy.  If he had no legs, he would no longer be residing with me, but I can live with this skink!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> View attachment 2990348
> 
> 
> I worked in the garden/yard today, and here is what is blooming.
> 
> View attachment 2990349
> 
> 
> Now he is very shy.  If he had no legs, he would no longer be residing with me, but I can live with this skink!



Great photo.


----------



## Florasun

Yikes! How disorganized. At least you got some positive compliments on your outfit. You are probably the most fashionable and well put together patient they have ever seen!
Hope it kicks in sooner than expected so you can feel better soon! And what a great friend!



megt10 said:


> Yeah, it was a cortisone injection. I have had them in my hands before and felt better within a day. I guess this takes longer. It was a totally disorganized affair too. I got to the hospital they call me in. I change get on the table and then they inform me that the doctor has not given a dosage amount. You think that they would have checked that prior to getting me on the table. It is now 8:00. They tell me that they have to page him, but he won't be in until 8:30. So I get back up text my friend who is waiting in the car to let her know. She had to bring her dog because the cleaning ladies were coming that day. I guess he doesn't like them. So she tells me it's okay not a problem. Finally, they get a hold of him and he tells them that he was under the impression that the doctor doing the procedure was responsible for the dosage. Anyway, I lay back down and they drape the area and then the doctor asked me where it hurts the most. Naturally, I point to and touch the area and have now made the sterile field unsterile. They have to start over again. It really didn't hurt when I was having it done. Afterwards, I get up and get dressed. The nurse and the tech start talking about what a great outfit I was wearing. I was just wearing jeans a sweater my LV stole and a moto jacket with Chanel biker boots that are shearling lined. It was cold that day. I say thanks and leave. After I get home and get in bed I get a call from the tech who said that oh I forgot to give you your written discharge instructions. So she just tells me over the phone. Of course, I have no idea what she said lol. I do have a number to call if I have more questions but I think I would be better off googling the information.


----------



## Florasun

barbee said:


> View attachment 2990348
> 
> 
> I worked in the garden/yard today, and here is what is blooming.
> 
> View attachment 2990349
> 
> 
> Now he is very shy.  If he had no legs, he would no longer be residing with me, but I can live with this skink!



Pretty flowers! As for your little visitor.... Not feeling the love...


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yeah, it was a cortisone injection. I have had them in my hands before and felt better within a day. I guess this takes longer. It was a totally disorganized affair too. I got to the hospital they call me in. I change get on the table and then they inform me that the doctor has not given a dosage amount. You think that they would have checked that prior to getting me on the table. It is now 8:00. They tell me that they have to page him, but he won't be in until 8:30. So I get back up text my friend who is waiting in the car to let her know. She had to bring her dog because the cleaning ladies were coming that day. I guess he doesn't like them. So she tells me it's okay not a problem. Finally, they get a hold of him and he tells them that he was under the impression that the doctor doing the procedure was responsible for the dosage. Anyway, I lay back down and they drape the area and then the doctor asked me where it hurts the most. Naturally, I point to and touch the area and have now made the sterile field unsterile. They have to start over again. It really didn't hurt when I was having it done. Afterwards, I get up and get dressed. The nurse and the tech start talking about what a great outfit I was wearing. I was just wearing jeans a sweater my LV stole and a moto jacket with Chanel biker boots that are shearling lined. It was cold that day. I say thanks and leave. After I get home and get in bed I get a call from the tech who said that oh I forgot to give you your written discharge instructions. So she just tells me over the phone. Of course, I have no idea what she said lol. I do have a number to call if I have more questions but I think I would be better off googling the information.


What a mess, *meg*! They sound like they were super disorganized. I've had steroid injections that worked in a day, and others that took up to 2 weeks. I think the injections in larger areas (like i the spine) take longer to work. My knee & foot injections usually work in just a few days. The ones I've had in my low back, between my vertebrae, have taken a couple of weeks, and I had to really pamper myself during that time. So if it's possible, try to rest as much as possible, and see if you can ice where they injected. That will bring blood to the area, which will in turn carry oxygen there, which will speed up healing.

On-line shopping also helps.:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 2990348
> 
> 
> I worked in the garden/yard today, and here is what is blooming.
> 
> View attachment 2990349
> 
> 
> Now he is very shy.  If he had no legs, he would no longer be residing with me, but I can live with this skink!


Cute skink... and your garden is gorgeous!


----------



## Florasun

We think we have figured out my allergic reaction. The day before it started, my pharmacy changed the manufacturer of my lisenoprol. It is an ace inhibitor. Apparently this is a possible side effect, and not treatable with Benadryl or epi pen. So if my throat swells up I am screwed! I have quit taking it, but according to the dr. It could happen randomly for the next several months while I still have some in my system. 
So I have to work extra hard at keeping my blood pressure down, which was kind of hard today after I got a traffic ticket in the mail. Apparently a red light camera caught me scooching through a red light last week. And I think I ran that same light again today. :shame:


----------



## Florasun

I am also stressed about what to wear to an upcoming event. Hermes is moving to a new, larger store and they are having a cocktail party and dinner. It is limited to 50 clients and their guests. I am trying to cobble together an outfit. Managed to find a beautiful Medor clutch with the help of a tpf angel, but everything else is up in the air. And DH, being who he is, and this being Seattle, would be just as happy wearing cargo pants and tennis shoes. I told him if he didn't dress up I was going to leave him at home!


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Yikes! How disorganized. At least you got some positive compliments on your outfit. You are probably the most fashionable and well put together patient they have ever seen!
> Hope it kicks in sooner than expected so you can feel better soon! And what a great friend!



Thanks I do too. It really aches. I really wasn't dressed up at all. I was glad I wore the boots they let me keep them on during the procedure and it was cold in the room. They are like cuter Uggs.

 I really do have some amazing friends. Note to self need to send flowers .


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a mess, *meg*! They sound like they were super disorganized. I've had steroid injections that worked in a day, and others that took up to 2 weeks. I think the injections in larger areas (like i the spine) take longer to work. My knee & foot injections usually work in just a few days. The ones I've had in my low back, between my vertebrae, have taken a couple of weeks, and I had to really pamper myself during that time. So if it's possible, try to rest as much as possible, and see if you can ice where they injected. That will bring blood to the area, which will in turn carry oxygen there, which will speed up healing.
> 
> On-line shopping also helps.:giggles:



Thanks for the advice Elaine. I wasn't expecting to have to take it easy for more than a day. Good to know going forward since my next injection will be in my cervical spine between the vertebrae. I have been icing the area too. I must be ill though I tried online shopping and found nothing that I even remotely wanted, lol.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> We think we have figured out my allergic reaction. The day before it started, my pharmacy changed the manufacturer of my lisenoprol. It is an ace inhibitor. Apparently this is a possible side effect, and not treatable with Benadryl or epi pen. So if my throat swells up I am screwed! I have quit taking it, but according to the dr. It could happen randomly for the next several months while I still have some in my system.
> So I have to work extra hard at keeping my blood pressure down, which was kind of hard today after I got a traffic ticket in the mail. Apparently a red light camera caught me scooching through a red light last week. And I think I ran that same light again today. :shame:


That sounds so scary. Please take it easy and try not to stress. I am sorry about the ticket. 



Florasun said:


> I am also stressed about what to wear to an upcoming event. Hermes is moving to a new, larger store and they are having a cocktail party and dinner. It is limited to 50 clients and their guests. I am trying to cobble together an outfit. Managed to find a beautiful Medor clutch with the help of a tpf angel, but everything else is up in the air. And DH, being who he is, and this being Seattle, would be just as happy wearing cargo pants and tennis shoes. I told him if he didn't dress up I was going to leave him at home!



I know you will look beautiful. Sounds like a wonderful evening. Relax and just have fun.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> We think we have figured out my allergic reaction.* The day before it started, my pharmacy changed the manufacturer of my lisenoprol. It is an ace inhibitor. Apparently this is a possible side effect*, and not treatable with Benadryl or epi pen. So if my throat swells up I am screwed! I have quit taking it, but according to the dr. It could happen randomly for the next several months while I still have some in my system.
> So I have to work extra hard at keeping my blood pressure down, which was kind of hard today after I got a traffic ticket in the mail. Apparently a red light camera caught me scooching through a red light last week. And I think I ran that same light again today. :shame:



Aha! See, and here they were trying to fob you off, the way doctors tend to with professional women: "It's stress, honey... just calm down." I had a feeling there was more going on. Grrrr... one of my pet peeves! I'm so glad they finally figured it out, but how scary that the reaction might continue for the next few months.

I think it was super irresponsible of your pharmacy to change the manufacturer of your lisinopril without telling you. The Hubster takes it too, and I'm going to tell him to watch out for that. With certain drugs (like my thyroid medicine) once you start with one manufacturer of a generic, pharmacies aren't supposed to switch you... and it's for exactly this reason. Have you "spoken" to the phamacist about this yet?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I know you will look beautiful. Sounds like a wonderful evening. *Relax and just have fun*.



+1 

And if you're wearing one of your favorite H scarves, everything else will just fall into place!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks for the advice Elaine. I wasn't expecting to have to take it easy for more than a day. Good to know going forward since my next injection will be in my cervical spine between the vertebrae. I have been icing the area too. *I must be ill though I tried online shopping and found nothing that I even remotely wanted*, lol.



Yup, that clinches it... you're *really* hurting!

I've had those injections between the cervical vertebrae... you *definitely* have to carve out time to rest afterwards.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Mine too as well as shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Cilifene you look stunning. I love everything the boots are amazing and everything is so well coordinated.





megt10 said:


> I am in love with this outfit. That skirt is gorgeous and looks perfect on you. You know how I feel about the Bal moto.
> 
> Love.
> 
> So pretty. I love bracelets. Well, I love jewelry. I can only wear gold or platinum though so it gets expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress. It looks even better right side up.




Thank you very much Megt!!! hope you feel better soon ......


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> View attachment 2990348
> 
> 
> I worked in the garden/yard today, and here is what is blooming.
> 
> View attachment 2990349
> 
> 
> Now he is very shy.  If he had no legs, he would no longer be residing with me, but I can live with this skink!



Great pictures .....


----------



## udalrike

Barbee, the skink is lucky that he is no alligator: Otherwise you may have made a handbag out of him..


----------



## udalrike

Get well soon, Megt!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Barbee, the skink is lucky that he is no alligator: Otherwise you may have made a handbag out of him..



LOL!
Reminds me of this card


----------



## udalrike

florasun said:


> lol!
> Reminds me of this card
> View attachment 2990972



))


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 2990348
> 
> 
> I worked in the garden/yard today, and here is what is blooming.
> 
> View attachment 2990349
> 
> 
> Now he is very shy.  If he had no legs, he would no longer be residing with me, but I can live with this skink!


Just gorgeous! As for the skink...over the years, DS always had a lizard, frog or both in his terrarium. I used to feed them live crickets. When the last one died that was it! [emoji216]



Florasun said:


> Pretty flowers! As for your little visitor.... Not feeling the love...


You crack me up!


----------



## udalrike

Strange crocodile purse:


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> We think we have figured out my allergic reaction. The day before it started, my pharmacy changed the manufacturer of my lisenoprol. It is an ace inhibitor. Apparently this is a possible side effect, and not treatable with Benadryl or epi pen. So if my throat swells up I am screwed! I have quit taking it, but according to the dr. It could happen randomly for the next several months while I still have some in my system.
> So I have to work extra hard at keeping my blood pressure down, which was kind of hard today after I got a traffic ticket in the mail. Apparently a red light camera caught me scooching through a red light last week. And I think I ran that same light again today. :shame:


What a mess...take care of yourself!
Bummer about the ticket......................



Florasun said:


> I am also stressed about what to wear to an upcoming event. Hermes is moving to a new, larger store and they are having a cocktail party and dinner. It is limited to 50 clients and their guests. I am trying to cobble together an outfit. Managed to find a beautiful Medor clutch with the help of a tpf angel, but everything else is up in the air. And DH, being who he is, and this being Seattle, would be just as happy wearing cargo pants and tennis shoes. I told him if he didn't dress up I was going to leave him at home!


How nice to be invited! I'm sure you'll look fabulous and please post a pic of your Medor!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Aha! See, and here they were trying to fob you off, the way doctors tend to with professional women: "It's stress, honey... just calm down." I had a feeling there was more going on. Grrrr... one of my pet peeves! I'm so glad they finally figured it out, but how scary that the reaction might continue for the next few months.
> 
> I think it was super irresponsible of your pharmacy to change the manufacturer of your lisinopril without telling you. The Hubster takes it too, and I'm going to tell him to watch out for that. With certain drugs (like my thyroid medicine) once you start with one manufacturer of a generic, pharmacies aren't supposed to switch you... and it's for exactly this reason. Have you "spoken" to the phamacist about this yet?



Elaine, I did know. The pharmacy always put a label on the bottle when the manufacturer changes, and when I saw the color and shape of the pill had changed, I double checked with the pharmacist. But they had done that before with my other medicine and nothing ever happened, so it didn't even occur to me to mention it to the doctor! To make a long story short, after my second outbreak I made an appointment to go back to the allergist, but before the appointment, had remembered that my pill had changed. When I mentioned that, he asked me several key questions that convinced him it must be the  medicine. Unfortunately there is no test to verify it 100%.  I'm actually happy that we found it as soon as we did, its not easy trying to decipher an allergic reaction after the fact, when you have little data. (something I run into often as a software developer when the lab calls and says - it didn't work, why? And you ask, well - what did you do differently, and they say - my socks are orange.)  I'm also glad it wasn't more serious. Now that I know how bad it can be I am freaking out.


----------



## udalrike

Another alligator bag:


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Strange crocodile purse:
> 
> View attachment 2990978



eewwwwwww!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Another alligator bag:
> 
> View attachment 2990996



Now this one is clever and cute. Except for the evil yellow eyes.


----------



## Florasun

Elaine, I will add that I am irritated with the docs because they had a list of my mess on my chart right in front of them, and it is not that long. If this is as common as they said then they should have twigged onto it sooner. I would think.


----------



## udalrike

I have got a real crocodile bracelet:


----------



## udalrike

Florasun, have you already got your sunflower necklace?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> LOL!
> Reminds me of this card
> View attachment 2990972


:lolots:


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Elaine, I did know. The pharmacy always put a label on the bottle when the manufacturer changes, and when I saw the color and shape of the pill had changed, I double checked with the pharmacist. But they had done that before with my other medicine and nothing ever happened, so it didn't even occur to me to mention it to the doctor! To make a long story short, after my second outbreak I made an appointment to go back to the allergist, but before the appointment, had remembered that my pill had changed. When I mentioned that, he asked me several key questions that convinced him it must be the  medicine. Unfortunately there is no test to verify it 100%.  I'm actually happy that we found it as soon as we did, its not easy trying to decipher an allergic reaction after the fact, when you have little data. *(something I run into often as a software developer when the lab calls and says - it didn't work, why? And you ask, well - what did you do differently, and they say - my socks are orange.)*  I'm also glad it wasn't more serious. Now that I know how bad it can be I am freaking out.



Even though this is very serious, that little paranthetical note made me laugh... I used to be a human factors consultant, so I worked with tons of software developers. That story rang sooooooooo true!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Elaine, I will add that I am irritated with the docs because they had a list of my mess on my chart right in front of them, and it is not that long. If this is as common as they said then they should have twigged onto it sooner. I would think.


Yes, exactly. That's the part where I think if they'd had a male patient in the same situation they would have paid more attention earlier. I'm not an angry feminist, but having taught in a medical school, I know there's a lot of evidence that there are still differences in the way men vs. women are treated by the healthcare system. Not always, of course, but enough to make it worrisome.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> I have got a real crocodile bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 2991034


*Uli*, I admit that would make me twitch!


----------



## ElainePG

florasun said:


> now this one is clever and cute. Except for the evil yellow eyes.


+1


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> *Uli*, I admit that would make me twitch!



Really?


----------



## udalrike

An old Barbara Milano bag:


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Really?


Yup! Unless it isn't really from an actual crocodile?


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> Yup! Unless it isn't really from an actual crocodile?



I am afraid it is.....


----------



## udalrike

I like this one:
http://www.barbaramilano.it/shop/autunno-inverno-2014/coral-br-0353/


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Florasun, have you already got your sunflower necklace?



Udalrike, here it is a modeling shot with Esmerelda,  - it's a brooch, I could probably wear it as a necklace - it would be kind of large.


----------



## udalrike

Esmeralda is BEAUTIFUL, Florasun!! I think I would wear her as a pendant also....
Love the scarf too!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> I like this one:
> http://www.barbaramilano.it/shop/autunno-inverno-2014/coral-br-0353/



that's cute.
I was thinking about getting this one to go with my cocktail dress - before I got the medor clutch. I really like beige.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Nancy-G...294893564&eItemId=prod152470211&cmCat=product


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> An old Barbara Milano bag:
> 
> View attachment 2991079



I like the muted colors in this one.


----------



## Florasun

Happy Mother's Day to you all. Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## udalrike

Florasun said:


> that's cute.
> I was thinking about getting this one to go with my cocktail dress - before I got the medor clutch. I really like beige.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Nancy-G...294893564&eItemId=prod152470211&cmCat=product
> 
> View attachment 2991131




A gorgeous crocodile clutch!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Florasun said:


> I like the muted colors in this one.



Thank you!!

And : Happy Mother´s Day to everybody!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Yup, that clinches it... you're *really* hurting!
> 
> I've had those injections between the cervical vertebrae... you *definitely* have to carve out time to rest afterwards.


 So true. DH asked me yesterday if I wanted to go to my jewelers. I said no. What more can I say.


Cilifene said:


> Thank you very much Megt!!! hope you feel better soon ......


Thank you.


udalrike said:


> Get well soon, Megt!


Thanks Uli.


Florasun said:


> LOL!
> Reminds me of this card
> View attachment 2990972



Love that.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Elaine, I will add that I am irritated with the docs because they had a list of my mess on my chart right in front of them, and it is not that long. If this is as common as they said then they should have twigged onto it sooner. I would think.


Yeah you would think. 


udalrike said:


> I have got a real crocodile bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 2991034


I like this.


udalrike said:


> An old Barbara Milano bag:
> 
> View attachment 2991079


I have a real fondness for exotic bags. This is lovely.


Florasun said:


> Udalrike, here it is a modeling shot with Esmerelda,  - it's a brooch, I could probably wear it as a necklace - it would be kind of large.
> View attachment 2991120


Beautiful. I love the scarf.


Florasun said:


> that's cute.
> I was thinking about getting this one to go with my cocktail dress - before I got the medor clutch. I really like beige.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Nancy-G...294893564&eItemId=prod152470211&cmCat=product
> 
> View attachment 2991131


Love Nancy Gonzalez bags. I have a few. They are so lightweight and functional. I love her hiring practices too.


----------



## megt10

Happy Mother's Day Ladies. I hope that you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Udalrike, here it is a modeling shot with Esmerelda,  - it's a brooch, I could probably wear it as a necklace - it would be kind of large.
> View attachment 2991120


Gorgeous outfit, *florasun*! Which H scarf is that? The jacket is stunning, too. Are you thrilled with the brooch? I think it's an _amazing_ statement piece.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yeah you would think.
> 
> I like this.
> 
> I have a real fondness for exotic bags. This is lovely.
> 
> Beautiful. I love the scarf.
> 
> Love Nancy Gonzalez bags. I have a few. They are so lightweight and functional. *I love her hiring practices too*.



What's the story on her hiring practices?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What's the story on her hiring practices?



I am on my iPad so I can't copy and paste easily. Here is the link.

http://www.nancygonzalez.com/about-colombian-roots-global-reach/

She employs mostly women in her native Columbia and is instrumental in providing a great work place and quality of life for her employees.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am on my iPad so I can't copy and paste easily. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.nancygonzalez.com/about-colombian-roots-global-reach/
> 
> She employs mostly women in her native Columbia and is instrumental in providing a great work place and quality of life for her employees.


Fascinating story, *meg*! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> So true. DH asked me yesterday if I wanted to go to my jewelers.* I said no.* What more can I say.



OMG - you are bad off.  Hang on, hon. We'll be right there...


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Esmeralda is BEAUTIFUL, Florasun!! I think I would wear her as a pendant also....
> Love the scarf too!


Thank you, udalrike! it would also look good attached to your croc bracelet sort of like a big cuff.



megt10 said:


> Beautiful. I love the scarf.
> 
> Love Nancy Gonzalez bags. I have a few. They are so lightweight and functional. I love her hiring practices too.



Thank you Meg - and thanks for the info about Nancy Gonzales! Now I can disguise my handbag purchase as an agent of social change. So put that in your pipe and smoke it, DH. 



ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous outfit, *florasun*! Which H scarf is that? The jacket is stunning, too. Are you thrilled with the brooch? I think it's an _amazing_ statement piece.


Thank you Elaine. The jacket is over 20 yrs old. I had it tailored recently to remove the big shoulders, and now I can wear it again. The scarf is Musee by Ledoux - the colors go really well with the jacket, I think. The brooch is a definite statement piece - it is heavy, too! Maybe it will become my "signature" item - oh who am I kidding. I find at least one thing per year that I say that about.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> What a mess...take care of yourself!
> Bummer about the ticket......................
> 
> 
> How nice to be invited! I'm sure you'll look fabulous and please post a pic of your Medor!



Florasun I assume your doctor has checked you for dye allergies??? That is the problem with all the generic medications. We aren't aware of the fillers and those sometimes are the culprits rather than the medication though who knows the differences sometimes.  Almost impossible to tell. I would ask my doctor to write my medication in the prescription so that it is medically necessary to have the non generic or original medication. So long as that has been safe for you in the past it is what I would demand. It is medically necessary when you have a serious reaction that cannot be treated and could cause a terrible outcome.  I have had 3 anaphylactic reactions in my life and the last one even with an epi pen almost took my life. It was from a simple antibiotic.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Fascinating story, *meg*! Thank you for the link.


You are welcome. Makes you feel good buying her bags. I got the story from a NM SA who knew that would close the deal on my first NG bag.


Florasun said:


> OMG - you are bad off.  Hang on, hon. We'll be right there...


 yep DH put me to bed after I declined. 


Florasun said:


> Thank you, udalrike! it would also look good attached to your croc bracelet sort of like a big cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg - and thanks for the info about Nancy Gonzales! Now I can disguise my handbag purchase as an agent of social change. So put that in your pipe and smoke it, DH.
> 
> 
> Thank you Elaine. The jacket is over 20 yrs old. I had it tailored recently to remove the big shoulders, and now I can wear it again. The scarf is Musee by Ledoux - the colors go really well with the jacket, I think. The brooch is a definite statement piece - it is heavy, too! Maybe it will become my "signature" item - oh who am I kidding. I find at least one thing per year that I say that about.



Exactly, social change is so important. I am trying to figure out how to write the purchase off .
Maybe that's what I need to shop for "a signature item" I might now be inspired.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Thank you, udalrike! it would also look good attached to your croc bracelet sort of like a big cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg - and thanks for the info about Nancy Gonzales! *Now I can disguise my handbag purchase as an agent of social change.* So put that in your pipe and smoke it, DH.
> 
> 
> Thank you Elaine. *The jacket is over 20 yrs old. I had it tailored recently to remove the big shoulders, and now I can wear it again.* The scarf is Musee by Ledoux - the colors go really well with the jacket, I think. The brooch is a definite statement piece - it is heavy, too! Maybe it will become my "signature" item - oh who am I kidding. I find at least one thing per year that I say that about.



The jacket is a classic weave... clever of you to keep it, shoulder pads & all.

Funny coincidence... we were in an antique store yesterday and discussing fashion with the owner; got to the subject of those huge shoulder pads. She just had them removed from a red cashmere jacket, and the tailor told her that big shoulders *are coming back*! She told us that she told the tailor "You keep those pads, honey, and put them in someone else's jacket, because I did it once, and I am NOT doing it again!"

A handbag as a social change agent... I love it!!! I've bought jewelry on Bottica, justifying it as helping people from other countries who (presumably) could use the money, but this is elevating it to an art form!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> The jacket is a classic weave... clever of you to keep it, shoulder pads & all.
> 
> Funny coincidence... we were in an antique store yesterday and discussing fashion with the owner; got to the subject of those huge shoulder pads. She just had them removed from a red cashmere jacket, and the tailor told her that big shoulders *are coming back*! She told us that she told the tailor "You keep those pads, honey, and put them in someone else's jacket, because *I did it once, and I am NOT doing it again!*"
> 
> A handbag as a social change agent... I love it!!! I've bought jewelry on Bottica, justifying it as helping people from other countries who (presumably) could use the money, but this is elevating it to an art form!



Ditto!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> An old Barbara Milano bag:
> 
> View attachment 2991079


Love it!



Florasun said:


> Udalrike, here it is a modeling shot with Esmerelda,  - it's a brooch, I could probably wear it as a necklace - it would be kind of large.
> View attachment 2991120


OMG...Esmerelda is gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Happy Mother's Day Ladies. I hope that you are having a wonderful day.


Hope everyone had a wonderful day!
Went to the Cape Cod Symphony yesterday for the last concert of the season...I had never been before. Unless I know the program I'll never go again (I can just hear Elaine, oh no!). Half the concert was Medieval songs written by monks. They had a special group of men/women singing/chanting with a drum and mandolin. Too hot and uncomfortable seats in the auditorium. We left at intermission. Met up with friends and had a delicious dinner (lobsta Caesar salad) at The Black Cat right on the harbor. Our friends went to the CC Symphony the night before and also left at intermission...so we weren't the only ones!
All in all it was a nice Mother's Day!


----------



## barbee

Hope you are feeling better today, Meg!

I was admiring the cute bag charms on another thread, and wondered if they scratch leather bags? And way back, some of you bought cute pom poms from an Etsy site--have you been using them?  What are your thoughts on them now?  
Trudysmom, I love your  charms!  Does it take a certain type of leather bag to not see scratches? 
Thanks for any info!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful day!
> Went to the Cape Cod Symphony yesterday for the last concert of the season...I had never been before. Unless I know the program I'll never go again (I can just hear Elaine, oh no!). Half the concert was Medieval songs written by monks. They had a special group of men/women singing/chanting with a drum and mandolin. Too hot and uncomfortable seats in the auditorium. We left at intermission. Met up with friends and had a delicious dinner (lobsta Caesar salad) at The Black Cat right on the harbor. Our friends went to the CC Symphony the night before and also left at intermission...so we weren't the only ones!
> All in all it was a nice Mother's Day!


You're misrepresenting me, *skyqueen*! I've left at intermission plenty of times. My pet peeve is late 20th century music. No melody, no harmony... I call it "squeaks, pops, and whistles." I can usually tolerate it for about 5 minutes and then I start to get a migraine. If I see that the 2nd half of a concert is going to be by one of those composers we skedaddle during the interval!

Lobstah Caesah Salad... yum! Was the weather right for a glass of chilled white wine? Or did your head cold need a hot rum toddy?


----------



## Trudysmom

barbee said:


> Hope you are feeling better today, Meg!
> 
> I was admiring the cute bag charms on another thread, and wondered if they scratch leather bags? And way back, some of you bought cute pom poms from an Etsy site--have you been using them?  What are your thoughts on them now?
> Trudysmom, I love your  charms!  Does it take a certain type of leather bag to not see scratches?
> Thanks for any info!


I have never had a scratch from a charm.  I have quite a few and they are fun to use. I love charm bracelets also.


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> I have never had a scratch from a charm.  I have quite a few and they are fun to use. I love charm bracelets also.


 So pretty, Trudysmom!


----------



## Trudysmom

barbee said:


> So pretty, Trudysmom!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful day!
> Went to the Cape Cod Symphony yesterday for the last concert of the season...I had never been before. Unless I know the program I'll never go again (I can just hear Elaine, oh no!). Half the concert was Medieval songs written by monks. They had a special group of men/women singing/chanting with a drum and mandolin. Too hot and uncomfortable seats in the auditorium. We left at intermission. Met up with friends and had a delicious dinner (lobsta Caesar salad) at The Black Cat right on the harbor. Our friends went to the CC Symphony the night before and also left at intermission...so we weren't the only ones!
> All in all it was a nice Mother's Day!


I don't blame you. Life is too short to sit through something that you are not enjoying. I am glad that you were able to meet up with friends and have a great dinner.


barbee said:


> Hope you are feeling better today, Meg!
> 
> I was admiring the cute bag charms on another thread, and wondered if they scratch leather bags? And way back, some of you bought cute pom poms from an Etsy site--have you been using them?  What are your thoughts on them now?
> Trudysmom, I love your  charms!  Does it take a certain type of leather bag to not see scratches?
> Thanks for any info!


Thanks Barbee. I think it is a bit better today. It didn't matter I had some things that I had to do so I just powered through the day. I did put on a cute outfit and makeup and that always makes me feel better. 
As far as my bag charms go I have not noticed that they have scratched any of my bags. The ones that I use the most though are the flat leather Hermes bag charms with animal faces. Totally my favorite. I also am not overly protective of my bags. I don't mind a scratch or two as long as I am the one who put it there. 


Trudysmom said:


> I have never had a scratch from a charm.  I have quite a few and they are fun to use. I love charm bracelets also.


I love your bag charms especially the hummingbird. They are my favorite birds. We have so many of them here and just seeing them makes me happy.


----------



## megt10

With the talk of Nancy Gonzalez handbags, I pulled mine out and wore it today. The bag can be worn crossbody and holds a ton of stuff including and iPad, iPhone, glasses, makeup case and still plenty of room to spare. The dress is Leota (never heard of it) got it from Rue La La. I have so many fancier dresses that I am always on the lookout for a nice casual day dress. This was that and super comfy. I wore my Balenciaga SQ Bergamot jacket and my Rene Caovilla sandals for the first time. I am in love with them. I got them a couple of weeks ago from the Outnet.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I have never had a scratch from a charm.  I have quite a few and they are fun to use. I love charm bracelets also.


I especially love that hummingbird charm, *Trudys*!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> With the talk of Nancy Gonzalez handbags, I pulled mine out and wore it today. The bag can be worn crossbody and holds a ton of stuff including and iPad, iPhone, glasses, makeup case and still plenty of room to spare. The dress is Leota (never heard of it) got it from Rue La La. I have so many fancier dresses that I am always on the lookout for a nice casual day dress. This was that and super comfy. I wore my Balenciaga SQ Bergamot jacket and my Rene Caovilla sandals for the first time. I am in love with them. I got them a couple of weeks ago from the Outnet.


What a happy color combination, *meg*! The yellow jacket with the leaf-green bag... mmmmwah! And just look at that smile on your face... you are NOT going to let that naughty hip get you down!

I liked what you said in your previous post about putting on something pretty, as well as makeup, making you feel better. That is SO true! My Mom called this morning just as I had finished putting on my makeup (I was supposed to go over to see her for lunch & to help her with her computer). She said "Am I interrupting you?" "No," I replied, "I had just finished putting on makeup." "What are you putting on makeup for? You're just coming to see me. We're not going out anywhere"

Well, but that's the thing. I don't *need* a reason to put on makeup... in fact, I often put on makeup & a cute outfit if I'm just staying home! It's a way of tricking myself into thinking I feel better than I actually do. I figure if I schlump around the house looking like a slob, I'll just be depressed. But cute flats, a nice pair of earrings, some mascara & blusher, and a pretty skirt & top are real spirit lifters!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> With the talk of Nancy Gonzalez handbags, I pulled mine out and wore it today. The bag can be worn crossbody and holds a ton of stuff including and iPad, iPhone, glasses, makeup case and still plenty of room to spare. The dress is Leota (never heard of it) got it from Rue La La. I have so many fancier dresses that I am always on the lookout for a nice casual day dress. This was that and super comfy. I wore my Balenciaga SQ Bergamot jacket and my Rene Caovilla sandals for the first time. I am in love with them. I got them a couple of weeks ago from the Outnet.


 Those sandals are so cute!  You are a real shopper, Meg!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a happy color combination, *meg*! The yellow jacket with the leaf-green bag... mmmmwah! And just look at that smile on your face... you are NOT going to let that naughty hip get you down!
> 
> I liked what you said in your previous post about putting on something pretty, as well as makeup, making you feel better. That is SO true! My Mom called this morning just as I had finished putting on my makeup (I was supposed to go over to see her for lunch & to help her with her computer). She said "Am I interrupting you?" "No," I replied, "I had just finished putting on makeup." "What are you putting on makeup for? You're just coming to see me. We're not going out anywhere"
> 
> Well, but that's the thing. I don't *need* a reason to put on makeup... in fact, I often put on makeup & a cute outfit if I'm just staying home! It's a way of tricking myself into thinking I feel better than I actually do. I figure if I schlump around the house looking like a slob, I'll just be depressed. But cute flats, a nice pair of earrings, some mascara & blusher, and a pretty skirt & top are real spirit lifters!


Thank you Elaine. I agree I always feel better if I put a little effort into looking better. I love that you put on makeup to go to your moms and that you dress nicely even for hanging out at home. I don't usually go that far but I think I should. It really does lift your spirits. I was in a good mood all day regardless of the hip. Now I am waiting to be scheduled for the injection in my neck. I am hoping once that's done I will feel so much better. At least I hope to be able to wear a halter dress again. Right now I can't take any pressure on my neck. Even a bathing suit top is too much.


barbee said:


> Those sandals are so cute!  You are a real shopper, Meg!



Thanks Barbee. I come from a long line of shoppers. I was raised in a mall.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you Elaine. I agree I always feel better if I put a little effort into looking better. I love that you put on makeup to go to your moms and that you dress nicely even for hanging out at home. I don't usually go that far but I think I should. It really does lift your spirits. I was in a good mood all day regardless of the hip. Now I am waiting to be scheduled for the injection in my neck. I am hoping once that's done I will feel so much better. At least I hope to be able to wear a halter dress again. Right now I can't take any pressure on my neck. Even a bathing suit top is too much.
> 
> 
> Thanks Barbee. *I come from a long line of shoppers. I was raised in a mall*.


:lolots:


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I have never had a scratch from a charm.  I have quite a few and they are fun to use. I love charm bracelets also.


Love the hummingbird, too!



megt10 said:


> With the talk of Nancy Gonzalez handbags, I pulled mine out and wore it today. The bag can be worn crossbody and holds a ton of stuff including and iPad, iPhone, glasses, makeup case and still plenty of room to spare. The dress is Leota (never heard of it) got it from Rue La La. I have so many fancier dresses that I am always on the lookout for a nice casual day dress. This was that and super comfy. I wore my Balenciaga SQ Bergamot jacket and my Rene Caovilla sandals for the first time. I am in love with them. I got them a couple of weeks ago from the Outnet.


A nice cheery outfit, Meg! Looks comfy, too!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Love the hummingbird, too!
> 
> 
> A nice cheery outfit, Meg! Looks comfy, too!



Yes the dress was very comfortable. I prefer wearing dresses and skirts with tank tops when the weather gets hot. The high was about 90 yesterday.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I have never had a scratch from a charm.  I have quite a few and they are fun to use. I love charm bracelets also.



Absolutely beautiful Trudy.! 



megt10 said:


> With the talk of Nancy Gonzalez handbags, I pulled mine out and wore it today. The bag can be worn crossbody and holds a ton of stuff including and iPad, iPhone, glasses, makeup case and still plenty of room to spare. The dress is Leota (never heard of it) got it from Rue La La. I have so many fancier dresses that I am always on the lookout for a nice casual day dress. This was that and super comfy. I wore my Balenciaga SQ Bergamot jacket and my Rene Caovilla sandals for the first time. I am in love with them. I got them a couple of weeks ago from the Outnet.



Fab as always Meg...... love the sandals...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> :lolots:



+1


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to dinner last night. I took my new drawstring Buckley. This bag is flawless and the leather is gorgeous.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night. I took my new drawstring Buckley. This bag is flawless and the leather is gorgeous.


It looks super with your outfit, *Trudys*!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night. I took my new drawstring Buckley. This bag is flawless and the leather is gorgeous.




A very pretty bag. Looks great with outfit!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night. I took my new drawstring Buckley. This bag is flawless and the leather is gorgeous.




Love a bucket bag, Trudy...looks great with your outfit!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely beautiful Trudy.!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab as always Meg...... love the sandals...


Thanks so much Cilifene.


Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night. I took my new drawstring Buckley. This bag is flawless and the leather is gorgeous.



Love the outfit and the bag. The purse charm looks great with it too.


----------



## megt10

Well ladies I made it to the jewelers today! Got some goodies including a new Prada tote. My jewelers daughter received it as a gift from her cousin as a pregnancy gift. It is so not her. She tried to take it back to the Beverly Hills store that it came from because she and her husband need the money more. They would only give her store credit. It generally wouldn't be something that I would have purchased as it is more structured than I generally like, but I bought it from her anyway. I will try it out tomorrow. Today I wore my Hermes Bolide with a DVF dress and Valentino kitten heels. The Prada is called Cameo. It looks beige in the bathroom lighting and more blush up in my closet. I will post jewelry pictures tomorrow. However, I remember that someone asked me for close-up pictures of my Dior earrings. I remembered and got those.

Also, I was wondering if any of you ladies have had a chemical peel? I made an appointment tomorrow for a hydro facial and a little filler. The place that I go is having an event on Thursday for select people and the chemical peel is free. I was invited but can't go on Thursday so they offered to do it for free on Wednesday. The place that I go was recently bought by a plastic surgeon so they are offering a lot of things that were not offered before. Anyway, I have never had it done and all I can think of is that SATC episode where Samantha has it done on her lunch break and ends up having to wear a veil. So thoughts anyone????


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Well ladies I made it to the jewelers today! Got some goodies including a new Prada tote. My jewelers daughter received it as a gift from her cousin as a pregnancy gift. It is so not her. She tried to take it back to the Beverly Hills store that it came from because *she and her husband need the money more. *They would only give her store credit. *It generally wouldn't be something that I would have purchased as it is more structured than I generally like, but I bought it from her anyway.* I will try it out tomorrow. Today I wore my Hermes Bolide with a DVF dress and Valentino kitten heels. The Prada is called Cameo. It looks beige in the bathroom lighting and more blush up in my closet. I will post jewelry pictures tomorrow. However, I remember that someone asked me for close-up pictures of my Dior earrings. I remembered and got those.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if any of you ladies have had a chemical peel? I made an appointment tomorrow for a hydro facial and a little filler. The place that I go is having an event on Thursday for select people and the chemical peel is free. I was invited but can't go on Thursday so they offered to do it for free on Wednesday. The place that I go was recently bought by a plastic surgeon so they are offering a lot of things that were not offered before. Anyway, I have never had it done and all I can think of is that SATC episode where Samantha has it done on her lunch break and ends up having to wear a veil. So thoughts anyone????



Meg, what an incredibly sweet and generous thing for you to do! I hope your reward is that you end up loving the bag.

The earrings are beyond stunning! Are these new ones, or have you had them for a while? They are real "statement" pieces. I'm so glad you're feeling well enough that you could go out to the jeweler's today. *Were* you feeling better, or were you putting up a good front? Your outfit is terrific.

I'm afraid i can't help you out on the chmical peel front. I've never even had Botox, and apparently that's so common that people have it in the morning and go out that night! I was planning to ask my dermatologist about Juviderm next week, though, when I see him for my annual "nose to toes" checkup. I don't know if I'm a candidate, because of the RA, and also whether it would do a darned thing for me. I trust him, though, and I don't think he'd try to "sell" me a procedure just for the $$$.

What is the chemical peel supposed to accomplish?


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> With the talk of Nancy Gonzalez handbags, I pulled mine out and wore it today. The bag can be worn crossbody and holds a ton of stuff including and iPad, iPhone, glasses, makeup case and still plenty of room to spare. The dress is Leota (never heard of it) got it from Rue La La. I have so many fancier dresses that I am always on the lookout for a nice casual day dress. This was that and super comfy. I wore my Balenciaga SQ Bergamot jacket and my Rene Caovilla sandals for the first time. I am in love with them. I got them a couple of weeks ago from the Outnet.



What a smashing amount of soft and beautiful colors. Well done Meg. Hope you are recovering and feeling much better.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Well ladies I made it to the jewelers today! Got some goodies including a new Prada tote. My jewelers daughter received it as a gift from her cousin as a pregnancy gift. It is so not her. She tried to take it back to the Beverly Hills store that it came from because she and her husband need the money more. They would only give her store credit. It generally wouldn't be something that I would have purchased as it is more structured than I generally like, but I bought it from her anyway. I will try it out tomorrow. Today I wore my Hermes Bolide with a DVF dress and Valentino kitten heels. The Prada is called Cameo. It looks beige in the bathroom lighting and more blush up in my closet. I will post jewelry pictures tomorrow. However, I remember that someone asked me for close-up pictures of my Dior earrings. I remembered and got those.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if any of you ladies have had a chemical peel? I made an appointment tomorrow for a hydro facial and a little filler. The place that I go is having an event on Thursday for select people and the chemical peel is free. I was invited but can't go on Thursday so they offered to do it for free on Wednesday. The place that I go was recently bought by a plastic surgeon so they are offering a lot of things that were not offered before. Anyway, I have never had it done and all I can think of is that SATC episode where Samantha has it done on her lunch break and ends up having to wear a veil. So thoughts anyone????



I have not had a chemical peel but I have seen the results of several. If it is done correctly the results can be lovely. It needs to be done by someone well trained especially if you have sensitive skin. The bag is awesome and you should enjoy it and the outfit is great. Love the earrings.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Meg, what an incredibly sweet and generous thing for you to do! I hope your reward is that you end up loving the bag.
> 
> The earrings are beyond stunning! Are these new ones, or have you had them for a while? They are real "statement" pieces. I'm so glad you're feeling well enough that you could go out to the jeweler's today. *Were* you feeling better, or were you putting up a good front? Your outfit is terrific.
> 
> I'm afraid i can't help you out on the chmical peel front. I've never even had Botox, and apparently that's so common that people have it in the morning and go out that night! I was planning to ask my dermatologist about Juviderm next week, though, when I see him for my annual "nose to toes" checkup. I don't know if I'm a candidate, because of the RA, and also whether it would do a darned thing for me. I trust him, though, and I don't think he'd try to "sell" me a procedure just for the $$$.
> 
> What is the chemical peel supposed to accomplish?


Thank, Elaine. The earrings are not new I purchased them a few years ago. I saw them on some celebrity at one of the award shows. I fell in love with them and hunted them down. I purchased a morganite and diamond ring in yellow gold. A pair of pearl and diamond earrings for my MIL who has a birthday in a few weeks. DH bought me a inlaid opal, diamond and tanzanite ring and a necklace in white gold with a pear shaped diamond and a double chain with diamonds set throughout the chain. The necklace I am to forget about until our anniversary in July. I did get pictures of everything but haven't had the time to post them yet. 

I am glad that I was able to help N with the purchase of the bag. While her family has plenty of money she and her husband (who is the most adorable man, aside from DH) want to make it on their own. I really respect that. I have known the family for many years now and we consider them friends.

I have had both Juviderm and Botox with great results. I highly recommend it if you are able to do it. I used to have a prominent line across my forehead that really is not noticeable anymore. I usually get a touch up twice a year. I get a hydro facial about four times a year. I should go more often but it's hard to find the time. I usually only go when I know someone will be with my MIL. As far as the chemical peel I don't know anything about it except for what I have read. I know that the receptionist at the place I go had it done so I will check her out tomorrow. I believe it is supposed to peel away the dead layers of skin and the results are supposed to be younger looking skin. There is down time of at least three days as the skin sluffs off. Though that can vary as well. I could use the down time, lol. I am putting on a good face but still in pain. This would make me stay home. Oh and then next week I have my consult with the anesthesia department for my neck injection. Fun times.



Izzy48 said:


> What a smashing amount of soft and beautiful colors. Well done Meg. Hope you are recovering and feeling much better.


Thank you so much Izzy.


Izzy48 said:


> I have not had a chemical peel but I have seen the results of several. If it is done correctly the results can be lovely. It needs to be done by someone well trained especially if you have sensitive skin. The bag is awesome and you should enjoy it and the outfit is great. Love the earrings.



I do have sensitive skin but the staff knows me and my skin. I believe that the plastic surgeon will be doing the peel. I have not met her yet. The woman who has been doing my injections for the past three years is an RN. I would totally trust her opinion on what I should do. 
I may end up loving the bag. It's different from anything I own to the best of my knowledge . It is really pretty not too heavy and has a crossbody strap, though I don't think it looks great as a crossbody but I need to have the option.


----------



## megt10

Since I had to come back to the computer here are the things that I purchased. The first ring and the earrings for my MIL. The opal, diamond, tanzanite ring and the necklace are from DH. I get the ring now, but the necklace is my anniversary present and must be forgotten about until July.


----------



## luvprada

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night. I took my new drawstring Buckley. This bag is flawless and the leather is gorgeous.



Great summer bag!


----------



## megt10

Here is a picture of a lot of my bag charms and scarf rings. I have been updating my jewelry cabinet. I added the t-bar given to me from my jeweler and have hung some necklaces and bracelets on it and that has freed up space and made it look less crowded. I have drawers with more jewelry in it and I like to change what is out with what is put away or I tend to overlook it.


----------



## bisbee

Meg...that anniversary necklace is breathtaking!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Since I had to come back to the computer here are the things that I purchased. The first ring and the earrings for my MIL. The opal, diamond, tanzanite ring and the necklace are from DH. I get the ring now, but the necklace is my anniversary present and must be forgotten about until July.


What is the stone in the ring and necklace? I love the chain on the necklace!


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> Meg...that anniversary necklace is breathtaking!


Thanks Bisbee.


skyqueen said:


> What is the stone in the ring and necklace? I love the chain on the necklace!


The ring is a morganite and the center stone in the necklace is a diamond


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well ladies I made it to the jewelers today! Got some goodies including a new Prada tote. My jewelers daughter received it as a gift from her cousin as a pregnancy gift. It is so not her. She tried to take it back to the Beverly Hills store that it came from because she and her husband need the money more. They would only give her store credit. It generally wouldn't be something that I would have purchased as it is more structured than I generally like, but I bought it from her anyway. I will try it out tomorrow. Today I wore my Hermes Bolide with a DVF dress and Valentino kitten heels. The Prada is called Cameo. It looks beige in the bathroom lighting and more blush up in my closet. I will post jewelry pictures tomorrow. However, I remember that someone asked me for close-up pictures of my Dior earrings. I remembered and got those.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if any of you ladies have had a chemical peel? I made an appointment tomorrow for a hydro facial and a little filler. The place that I go is having an event on Thursday for select people and the chemical peel is free. I was invited but can't go on Thursday so they offered to do it for free on Wednesday. The place that I go was recently bought by a plastic surgeon so they are offering a lot of things that were not offered before. Anyway, I have never had it done and all I can think of is that SATC episode where Samantha has it done on her lunch break and ends up having to wear a veil. So thoughts anyone????


Love the Prada...a very classic look and you can always use a structured bag!
I had a MILD chemical peel, years ago. It's supposed to minimize fine lines and even out your skin tone. Years ago chemical peels were more evasive. They used to have one called a Baker's Peel (Samantha, SATC) that burned off several layers of skin, hurt like hell and you'd be out of commission for a month. I had several friends that did it. Ouch! 
Nowadays, peels are milder and remove all the dead cells so moisturizers/serums can get deeper into the skin and work better. Once you start you have to keep up with it. Maybe once a year? Try it...can't hurt!
I'm biting the bullet and having my eyebrows "embroidered" Friday. Similar to tattooing but more naturel. My Dentist asked me if I needed a novocaine block. LOL!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Love the Prada...a very classic look and you can always use a structured bag!
> I had a MILD chemical peel, years ago. It's supposed to minimize fine lines and even out your skin tone. Years ago chemical peels were more evasive. They used to have one called a Baker's Peel (Samantha, SATC) that burned off several layers of skin, hurt like hell and you'd be out of commission for a month. I had several friends that did it. Ouch!
> Nowadays, peels are milder and remove all the dead cells so moisturizers/serums can get deeper into the skin and work better. Once you start you have to keep up with it. Maybe once a year? Try it...can't hurt!
> I'm biting the bullet and having my eyebrows "embroidered" Friday. Similar to tattooing but more naturel. My Dentist asked me if I needed a novocaine block. LOL!



Oh I have never heard of having your eyebrows embroidered. I am looking forward to seeing the results. I probably will try the peel. If not today then another time. The receptionist told me that they would add it to my account and I could do it when it was convenient. Though today is about as convenient as any day I can think of in the near future. I don't have any appointments until next Monday. Well the mobile groomer comes tomorrow but I don't need to leave the house for that.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture of a lot of my bag charms and scarf rings. I have been updating my jewelry cabinet. I added the t-bar given to me from my jeweler and have hung some necklaces and bracelets on it and that has freed up space and made it look less crowded. I have drawers with more jewelry in it and I like to change what is out with what is put away or I tend to overlook it.


 All I can say is "Wow!"  Beautiful, including the new jewelry.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> All I can say is "Wow!"  Beautiful, including the new jewelry.



Thank you Barbee. Jewelry was my first love.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Oh I have never heard of having your eyebrows embroidered. I am looking forward to seeing the results. I probably will try the peel. If not today then another time. The receptionist told me that they would add it to my account and I could do it when it was convenient. Though today is about as convenient as any day I can think of in the near future. I don't have any appointments until next Monday. Well the mobile groomer comes tomorrow but I don't need to leave the house for that.


I'll let you know how it goes. I had not heard of it either. My GF owns a fabulous spa and she had it done so I saw what it looked like. The gal who does it comes up from RI once a month and does it at that spa. Very natural! She uses brush strokes. My eyebrows aren't dark so I don't want anything too heavy. Like tattooing but doesn't go as deep so it only lasts 3 years. I'm so sick of penciling in my light eyebrows anything will be a relief.
I have a big fundraiser to go to Friday night so I hope to God it comes out good and not like Groucho Marx!!!


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Thank, Elaine. The earrings are not new I purchased them a few years ago. I saw them on some celebrity at one of the award shows. I fell in love with them and hunted them down. I purchased a morganite and diamond ring in yellow gold. A pair of pearl and diamond earrings for my MIL who has a birthday in a few weeks. DH bought me a inlaid opal, diamond and tanzanite ring and a necklace in white gold with a pear shaped diamond and a double chain with diamonds set throughout the chain. The necklace I am to forget about until our anniversary in July. I did get pictures of everything but haven't had the time to post them yet.
> 
> I am glad that I was able to help N with the purchase of the bag. While her family has plenty of money she and her husband (who is the most adorable man, aside from DH) want to make it on their own. I really respect that. I have known the family for many years now and we consider them friends.
> 
> I have had both Juviderm and Botox with great results. I highly recommend it if you are able to do it. I used to have a prominent line across my forehead that really is not noticeable anymore. I usually get a touch up twice a year. I get a hydro facial about four times a year. I should go more often but it's hard to find the time. I usually only go when I know someone will be with my MIL. As far as the chemical peel I don't know anything about it except for what I have read. I know that the receptionist at the place I go had it done so I will check her out tomorrow. I believe it is supposed to peel away the dead layers of skin and the results are supposed to be younger looking skin. There is down time of at least three days as the skin sluffs off. Though that can vary as well. I could use the down time, lol. I am putting on a good face but still in pain. This would make me stay home. Oh and then next week I have my consult with the anesthesia department for my neck injection. Fun times.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Izzy.
> 
> 
> I do have sensitive skin but the staff knows me and my skin. I believe that the plastic surgeon will be doing the peel. I have not met her yet. The woman who has been doing my injections for the past three years is an RN. I would totally trust her opinion on what I should do.
> I may end up loving the bag. It's different from anything I own to the best of my knowledge . It is really pretty not too heavy and has a crossbody strap, though I don't think it looks great as a crossbody but I need to have the option.



I have had Juviderm and Juviderm voluma  (probably didn't spell right ).Juviderm for smile lines and started Juviderm voluma last March where I have lost volume in my cheeks. The RN is amazing. Everything looks natural.  In fact last time I went I didn't tell DH. Two days later he said you look really good did you change your hair?  Hair same exact as always. I didn't say anything.   I'm almost 58 and people think I'm about 10 years younger  (no sun helped a lot over the years -no damage )


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> I have had Juviderm and Juviderm voluma  (probably didn't spell right ).Juviderm for smile lines and started Juviderm voluma last March where I have lost volume in my cheeks. The RN is amazing. Everything looks natural.  In fact last time I went I didn't tell DH. Two days later he said you look really good did you change your hair?  Hair same exact as always. I didn't say anything.   I'm almost 58 and people think I'm about 10 years younger  (no sun helped a lot over the years -no damage )


I'm thinking of trying the Juvederm Voluma in the cheeks, too. I've tried Juvederm and Radiesse a couple times and liked the effect. But I think I need something different now.
Funny you should mentioned this...I intended to have a talk and get info about this when I have my eyebrows done. Glad to know you like the look!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Since I had to come back to the computer here are the things that I purchased. The first ring and the earrings for my MIL. The opal, diamond, tanzanite ring and the necklace are from DH. I get the ring now, but the necklace is my anniversary present and must be forgotten about until July.


I love the pieces that you bought for your MIL. I just know she's going to love them, and feel very special.

As for your gifts from DH... what can I say? He is such a generous man! How *on earth* will you forget about the necklace until July???????


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture of a lot of my bag charms and scarf rings. I have been updating my jewelry cabinet. I added the t-bar given to me from my jeweler and have hung some necklaces and bracelets on it and that has freed up space and made it look less crowded. I have drawers with more jewelry in it and I like to change what is out with what is put away or I tend to overlook it.


Wow! You could open a jewelry store, *meg*! How do you decide what to put on in the morning??????


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh I have never heard of having your eyebrows embroidered. I am looking forward to seeing the results. I probably will try the peel. If not today then another time. The receptionist told me that they would add it to my account and I could do it when it was convenient. Though today is about as convenient as any day I can think of in the near future. I don't have any appointments until next Monday. Well the mobile groomer comes tomorrow but I don't need to leave the house for that.


Let us know if you're wearing a veil! Seriously, wishing you luck with it. You've definitely had as much pain as one girl can handle. If you need to take a couple of days off and hide in the house, it would probably do you a world of good.


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> I have had Juviderm and Juviderm voluma  (probably didn't spell right ).Juviderm for smile lines and started Juviderm voluma last March where I have lost volume in my cheeks. The RN is amazing. Everything looks natural.  In fact last time I went I didn't tell DH. Two days later he said you look really good did you change your hair?  Hair same exact as always. I didn't say anything.   I'm almost 58 and people think I'm about 10 years younger  (no sun helped a lot over the years -no damage )


Thanks, *luv*! I'm interested in Juviderm for smile lines (I think that's what they're called). I don't need the ones that plump up your cheeks... I'm on a bit of Prednisone, so my cheeks are plenty plump enough, thank you very much!  But if I could get rid of the lines on the side of my mouth, I'd be one happy lady. I'll see what the dermatologist says on Monday. I know it would be his nurse that does it (he's MUCH too important to do it himself!) but it's a very good practice, and he'll be able to tell me if it's safe for me with an auto-immune disease.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you Barbee. Jewelry was my first love.



Absolutely stunning jewelry Megt...... "Megt Jewelry Store"  



skyqueen said:


> I'll let you know how it goes. I had not heard of it either. My GF owns a fabulous spa and she had it done so I saw what it looked like. The gal who does it comes up from RI once a month and does it at that spa. Very natural! She uses brush strokes. My eyebrows aren't dark so I don't want anything too heavy. Like tattooing but doesn't go as deep so it only lasts 3 years. I'm so sick of penciling in my light eyebrows anything will be a relief.
> I have a big fundraiser to go to Friday night so I hope to God it comes out good and not like Groucho Marx!!!



I had my eyebrows done 16 years ago it still looks fine - I'm looking forward to see yours SQ...


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *luv*! I'm interested in Juviderm for smile lines (I think that's what they're called). I don't need the ones that plump up your cheeks... I'm on a bit of Prednisone, so my cheeks are plenty plump enough, thank you very much!  But if I could get rid of the lines on the side of my mouth, I'd be one happy lady. I'll see what the dermatologist says on Monday. I know it would be his nurse that does it (he's MUCH too important to do it himself!) but it's a very good practice, and he'll be able to tell me if it's safe for me with an auto-immune disease.




I would think with all your health issues the Dr. would want to do the injectable himself...so don't be surprised.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I had my eyebrows done 16 years ago it still looks fine - I'm looking forward to see yours SQ...




So looking forward to it! [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I would think with all your health issues the Dr. would want to do the injectable himself...so don't be surprised.


I would LOVE that! And I wouldn't even mind paying more.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I'll let you know how it goes. I had not heard of it either. My GF owns a fabulous spa and she had it done so I saw what it looked like. The gal who does it comes up from RI once a month and does it at that spa. Very natural! She uses brush strokes. My eyebrows aren't dark so I don't want anything too heavy. Like tattooing but doesn't go as deep so it only lasts 3 years. I'm so sick of penciling in my light eyebrows anything will be a relief.
> I have a big fundraiser to go to Friday night so I hope to God it comes out good and not like Groucho Marx!!!


I can't wait to hear how it goes. I did the peel yesterday and got the Botox and Juvederm as well. It stung a little and now my face just feels super tight. I don't have any peeling yet.


luvprada said:


> I have had Juviderm and Juviderm voluma  (probably didn't spell right ).Juviderm for smile lines and started Juviderm voluma last March where I have lost volume in my cheeks. The RN is amazing. *Everything looks natural.  In fact last time I went I didn't tell DH. Two days later he said you look really good did you change your hair?*  Hair same exact as always. I didn't say anything.   I'm almost 58 and people think I'm about 10 years younger  (no sun helped a lot over the years -no damage )


Love that!


ElainePG said:


> I love the pieces that you bought for your MIL. I just know she's going to love them, and feel very special.
> 
> As for your gifts from DH... what can I say? He is such a generous man! How *on earth* will you forget about the necklace until July???????


Thanks Elaine. I will just have to think about something else until July 


ElainePG said:


> Wow! You could open a jewelry store, *meg*! How do you decide what to put on in the morning??????


I do have a lot of jewelry. I usually choose my jewelry based on the outfit I am wearing. Though sometimes I want to wear a certain piece of jewelry and choose the outfit to compliment it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Let us know if you're wearing a veil! Seriously, wishing you luck with it. You've definitely had as much pain as one girl can handle. If you need to take a couple of days off and hide in the house, it would probably do you a world of good.


So far no veil. I just have to wait for the sluffing off. My face just feels tight like when you would put on a facial mask. They showed me pictures of what it looked like on a few of the other girls that had it done and one girl had so much sluffing that she looked diseased. I will just be staying home and out of the sun for the next 3 days.


ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *luv*! I'm interested in Juviderm for smile lines (I think that's what they're called). I don't need the ones that plump up your cheeks... I'm on a bit of Prednisone, so my cheeks are plenty plump enough, thank you very much!  But if I could get rid of the lines on the side of my mouth, I'd be one happy lady. I'll see what the dermatologist says on Monday. I know it would be his nurse that does it (he's MUCH too important to do it himself!) but it's a very good practice, and he'll be able to tell me if it's safe for me with an auto-immune disease.


I bet that they will let you do it. I had it done for my smile lines as well and it makes an amazing difference.


Cilifene said:


> Absolutely stunning jewelry Megt...... "Megt Jewelry Store"
> 
> 
> 
> I had my eyebrows done 16 years ago it still looks fine - I'm looking forward to see yours SQ...



Thanks C.


----------



## skyqueen

Spring has (finally) come to Cape Cod and summer is around the corner.
Time to whip out my cute large RC palm tree! 
My GF is already at the beach...Praise the Lord!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I can't wait to hear how it goes. I did the peel yesterday and got the Botox and Juvederm as well. It stung a little and now my face just feels super tight. I don't have any peeling yet.


You may not! Nowadays the peels are less invasive but you might look like you have a little sunburn...small price to pay!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> You may not! Nowadays the peels are less invasive but you might look like you have a little sunburn...small price to pay!



Especially since it was free


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Spring has (finally) come to Cape Cod and summer is around the corner.
> Time to whip out my cute large RC palm tree!
> My GF is already at the beach...Praise the Lord!



Love the RC palm tree. Glad to hear that it is warming up for you.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *luv*! I'm interested in Juviderm for smile lines (I think that's what they're called). I don't need the ones that plump up your cheeks... I'm on a bit of Prednisone, so my cheeks are plenty plump enough, thank you very much!  But if I could get rid of the lines on the side of my mouth, I'd be one happy lady. I'll see what the dermatologist says on Monday. I know it would be his nurse that does it (he's MUCH too important to do it himself!) but it's a very good practice, and he'll be able to tell me if it's safe for me with an auto-immune disease.



About 15 years ago I decided to get collagen injections in the smile area. Don't know why as I didn't need it back then
The doc did 2 injections to check for an allergic reaction. No reaction. I went ahead with the collagen shot. The next day I woke up with red lines in my smile lines. Not subtle lines but bright RED lines. I was horrified. Called the doc. He said he had never seen that before. The lines lasted 6 months and were very noticeable. No problem with any other fillers


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Spring has (finally) come to Cape Cod and summer is around the corner.
> Time to whip out my cute large RC palm tree!
> My GF is already at the beach...Praise the Lord!



SO cute .....



luvprada said:


> About 15 years ago I decided to get collagen injections in the smile area. Don't know why as I didn't need it back then
> The doc did 2 injections to check for an allergic reaction. No reaction. I went ahead with the collagen shot. The next day I woke up with red lines in my smile lines. Not subtle lines but bright RED lines. I was horrified. Called the doc. He said he had never seen that before. The lines lasted 6 months and were very noticeable. No problem with any other fillers



Oh my, strange since he made a check for allergic......


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> About 15 years ago I decided to get collagen injections in the smile area. Don't know why as I didn't need it back then
> The doc did 2 injections to check for an allergic reaction. No reaction. I went ahead with the collagen shot. The next day I woke up with red lines in my smile lines. Not subtle lines but bright RED lines. I was horrified. Called the doc. He said he had never seen that before. The lines lasted 6 months and were very noticeable. No problem with any other fillers


See, that's what I've always been afraid of with collagen fillers, and that's why I never did it. My instinct just told me that i'd have a problem with collagen... I have no idea why.

That must have been SO awful for you, *luv*! Were you able to cover them with concealer or foundation?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Spring has (finally) come to Cape Cod and summer is around the corner.
> Time to whip out my cute large RC palm tree!
> My GF is already at the beach...Praise the Lord!


That palm tree is adorable, SQ! So glad that spring/summer has finally reached the Northeast. You certainly deserve it!


----------



## megt10

luvprada said:


> About 15 years ago I decided to get collagen injections in the smile area. Don't know why as I didn't need it back then
> The doc did 2 injections to check for an allergic reaction. No reaction. I went ahead with the collagen shot. The next day I woke up with red lines in my smile lines. Not subtle lines but bright RED lines. I was horrified. Called the doc. He said he had never seen that before. The lines lasted 6 months and were very noticeable. No problem with any other fillers



Wow, I have never heard of anything like that. It sounds awful.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> See, that's what I've always been afraid of with collagen fillers, and that's why I never did it. My instinct just told me that i'd have a problem with collagen... I have no idea why.
> 
> That must have been SO awful for you, *luv*! Were you able to cover them with concealer or foundation?



No they were too bright. They toned down very slow and I got a lot of strange looks


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> Wow, I have never heard of anything like that. It sounds awful.



It was the bovine in it


----------



## Izzy48

Beautiful display of your jewelry Meg! Lovely things!


----------



## Izzy48

I am posting this bag to highlight the quality of a Ralph Lauren bag. My son purchased it for me for Mother's Day. It was on sale for about $750 or so I think. Probably still is on sale. The retail value is $1200. Unfortunately, I had to return it due to the handles sitting under my arm pit as my son put it. He agreed with me on the return. It is a tall bag with a reasonable length strap but apparently I don't need tall bags. It was beautifully packaged and his sweet note to me which was inside the bag I kept.  RL's packaging had the note open on the top of the packaging. Beautifully presented. The metal is all silver toned.

However, it is a wonderful introduction to a quality R L product. Great leather, made in Italy, beautifully done and stitched inside and outside, highly organized and split interior. The grommets are totally functional. The feet on the bottom of the bag are actually tall enough to protect the bag.The roller piece on the grommets is made not to mark the leather. A very good value and introduction to his luxury line.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I am posting this bag to highlight the quality of a Ralph Lauren bag. My son purchased it for me for Mother's Day. It was on sale for about $750 or so I think. Probably still is on sale. The retail value is $1200. Unfortunately, I had to return it due to the handles sitting under my arm pit as my son put it. He agreed with me on the return. It is a tall bag with a reasonable length strap but apparently I don't need tall bags. It was beautifully packaged and his sweet note to me which was inside the bag I kept.  RL's packaging had the note open on the top of the packaging. Beautifully presented. The metal is all silver toned.
> 
> However, it is a wonderful introduction to a quality R L product. Great leather, made in Italy, beautifully done and stitched inside and outside, highly organized and split interior. The grommets are totally functional. The feet on the bottom of the bag are actually tall enough to protect the bag.The roller piece on the grommets is made not to mark the leather. A very good value and introduction to his luxury line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996437
> View attachment 2996438
> View attachment 2996440
> View attachment 2996441
> View attachment 2996442


 Izzy, that is a beautiful bag, and you have a dear son!  The idea of a son choosing a bag for his mother is touching.  Thanks for highlighting a brand we don't hear too much about.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I am posting this bag to highlight the quality of a Ralph Lauren bag. My son purchased it for me for Mother's Day. It was on sale for about $750 or so I think. Probably still is on sale. The retail value is $1200. Unfortunately, I had to return it due to the handles sitting under my arm pit as my son put it. He agreed with me on the return. It is a tall bag with a reasonable length strap but apparently I don't need tall bags. It was beautifully packaged and his sweet note to me which was inside the bag I kept.  RL's packaging had the note open on the top of the packaging. Beautifully presented. The metal is all silver toned.
> 
> However, it is a wonderful introduction to a quality R L product. Great leather, made in Italy, beautifully done and stitched inside and outside, highly organized and split interior. The grommets are totally functional. The feet on the bottom of the bag are actually tall enough to protect the bag.The roller piece on the grommets is made not to mark the leather. A very good value and introduction to his luxury line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996437
> View attachment 2996438
> View attachment 2996440
> View attachment 2996441
> View attachment 2996442


What a wonderful bag and lovely gift! Too bad it didn't work out!
I've always loved his Ricky bags.........................


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> What a wonderful bag and lovely gift! Too bad it didn't work out!
> I've always loved his Ricky bags.........................



It didn't work because the handles don't drop and being tall with a tall bag meant the bag handles came just under my arm. Meg had mentioned the same problem with a bag she bought and I believe hers was a Givenchy.  I didn't think much of it until mine were sticking under my arms and I realized it would always be irritating.  I saw a listing of sales recently of bags and Ralph Lauren is one of the top sales. His Ricky bags are fabulous and I have started to buy one several times but the wings prevented it. Not sure why he isn't more recognized on the forum.


----------



## hockeymama

megt10 said:


> With the talk of Nancy Gonzalez handbags, I pulled mine out and wore it today. The bag can be worn crossbody and holds a ton of stuff including and iPad, iPhone, glasses, makeup case and still plenty of room to spare. The dress is Leota (never heard of it) got it from Rue La La. I have so many fancier dresses that I am always on the lookout for a nice casual day dress. This was that and super comfy. I wore my Balenciaga SQ Bergamot jacket and my Rene Caovilla sandals for the first time. I am in love with them. I got them a couple of weeks ago from the Outnet.




@megt10 I love how you put yourself together.  Can you give some advice on the sizing of the bal leather jackets?  Tia


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful display of your jewelry Meg! Lovely things!


Thanks Izzy. That was the most fun in designing my closet. I like to change it up every now and again. With the additional T-bar for my necklaces and bracelets I have freed up a lot of space so that everything isn't so crammed together.


Izzy48 said:


> I am posting this bag to highlight the quality of a Ralph Lauren bag. My son purchased it for me for Mother's Day. It was on sale for about $750 or so I think. Probably still is on sale. The retail value is $1200. Unfortunately, I had to return it due to the handles sitting under my arm pit as my son put it. He agreed with me on the return. It is a tall bag with a reasonable length strap but apparently I don't need tall bags. It was beautifully packaged and his sweet note to me which was inside the bag I kept.  RL's packaging had the note open on the top of the packaging. Beautifully presented. The metal is all silver toned.
> 
> However, it is a wonderful introduction to a quality R L product. Great leather, made in Italy, beautifully done and stitched inside and outside, highly organized and split interior. The grommets are totally functional. The feet on the bottom of the bag are actually tall enough to protect the bag.The roller piece on the grommets is made not to mark the leather. A very good value and introduction to his luxury line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996437
> View attachment 2996438
> View attachment 2996440
> View attachment 2996441
> View attachment 2996442


Wow, that is a beautiful bag. Your son was so sweet. What a great Mothers Day gift. I am sorry it didn't work for you.


skyqueen said:


> What a wonderful bag and lovely gift! Too bad it didn't work out!
> I've always loved his Ricky bags.........................


I have too. Have you ever seen one IRL? It looks like a really heavy bag. Do you know if it is?


----------



## megt10

hockeymama said:


> @megt10 I love how you put yourself together.  Can you give some advice on the sizing of the bal leather jackets?  Tia



Thank you Hockeymama. As far as sizing advice it is all about the shoulders fitting properly. The jacket is meant to be worn open and tight but not so tight that you can't move your arms. Some ladies like to be able to zip and go up a size, but I live in SoCal and don't find that necessary. I wear a size 40 in the regular moto and a 38 in the quilted versions. I am 5'7" and weigh about 124 lbs. I am broad across the back and a 36 b. Even when I weighed almost 20 less I could only go down to a size 38 because of my shoulders and broad back. If you send me your measurements I could advise a bit better. Also, there is a moto thread where you can get advice as well. I only have the old-style jackets not the new ones that are being sold now. I have not tried them on, but I have heard from the ladies on the moto thread that they run a bit larger than the old style and most of the ladies are sizing down one size. I am not a fan of the new style jacket at least for me. The waist closure at the bottom of the jacket draws too much attention to the waist and I don't think it is flattering on most women.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I have too. Have you ever seen one IRL? It looks like a really heavy bag. Do you know if it is?


I saw a Ricky a couple years ago (unbelievable since I live in "fashion hell") in the saddle color which I loved. The gal tucked the "wings" inside the bag so it looked very different but at closer inspection I knew it was a Ricky. I'm always leery about bags with outside closure straps so I never pulled the trigger. Afraid it would be a PITA to open/close. Have no idea how heavy it is. RL has the new Ricky bucket bag that is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I saw a Ricky a couple years ago (unbelievable since I live in "fashion hell") in the saddle color which I loved. The gal tucked the "wings" inside the bag so it looked very different but at closer inspection I knew it was a Ricky. I'm always leery about bags with outside closure straps so I never pulled the trigger. Afraid it would be a PITA to open/close. Have no idea how heavy it is. RL has the new Ricky bucket bag that is gorgeous!



So funny. I never think of anywhere on Cape Cod being fashion hell. I may take another look at the Ricky.


----------



## hockeymama

Very helpful megt10.  I have a broad back and a big bust (and seemingly larger each day) so it sounds like I should go up a size from you.  Thanks again


----------



## bisbee

I've been "lusting" after a Ricky bag for years...I'm sure that will continue unless I happen across one at a fabulous discount!  Love the bucket...and as far as weight, I know there is another style known at a "soft" Ricky, which I think is probably lighter.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thanks Izzy. That was the most fun in designing my closet. I like to change it up every now and again. With the additional T-bar for my necklaces and bracelets I have freed up a lot of space so that everything isn't so crammed together.
> 
> Wow, that is a beautiful bag. Your son was so sweet. What a great Mothers Day gift. I am sorry it didn't work for you.
> 
> I have too. Have you ever seen one IRL? It looks like a really heavy bag. Do you know if it is?



Mine was light weight and the Ricky I almost bought was not heavy and I could have carried it. It was not the bigger one and it really is an exceptional bag of quality. I was in NYC and a friend said, did you notice who we just passed?   I said no but I noticed her Ricky bag! It was Barbra Walters. Thank you all for your nice comments about my son. I almost didn't return it because of it being from him. The truth is I would have returned it if I had bought it. He was a real trooper about it. As he said, if I was shorter it would have been great.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, that is a beautiful bag, and you have a dear son!  The idea of a son choosing a bag for his mother is touching.  Thanks for highlighting a brand we don't hear too much about.



Thank you Barbee!


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> It didn't work because the handles don't drop and being tall with a tall bag meant the bag handles came just under my arm. Meg had mentioned the same problem with a bag she bought and I believe hers was a Givenchy.  I didn't think much of it until mine were sticking under my arms and I realized it would always be irritating.  I saw a listing of sales recently of bags and Ralph Lauren is one of the top sales. His Ricky bags are fabulous and I have started to buy one several times but the wings prevented it. Not sure why he isn't more recognized on the forum.


Thanks sky, he's a pistol but he's mine. Grown now but still checks in with me.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Mine was light weight and the Ricky I almost bought was not heavy and I could have carried it. It was not the bigger one and it really is an exceptional bag of quality. I was in NYC and a friend said, *did you notice who we just passed?   I said no but I noticed her Ricky bag! It was Barbra Walters. *Thank you all for your nice comments about my son. I almost didn't return it because of it being from him. The truth is I would have returned it if I had bought it. He was a real trooper about it. As he said, if I was shorter it would have been great.



That is too funny. I rarely notice what someone looks like, but I can tell you what kind of bag, shoes, clothes and jewelry she is wearing.


----------



## Izzy48

Someone did a great cross post of her Ricky vs the one I just returned. I wish I could find it again because I appreciate her doing it. Hers is beautiful with no wings. Perhaps they were tucked in. She also posted pictures of the Grommet showing the quality inside and out. It really is a great bag. If the handles had come down it would be fine and now I am worried I jumped without trying to put the handles down!

Charleston mom, I found it in my email and a friend forwarded the message to me. Feel free to post here to show everyone your beautiful bag. I think RL bags are fantastic and that comes from a Mulberry and Fendi person. I look forward to having one. Your Ricky is different from the one I tried so what is the difference? I love the smaller ones as well and I believe the one I tried was a totally different shape than yours. His new bucket bag is fantastic.


----------



## skyqueen

Well...I got my new eyebrows! I love the shape, I have my arch back! She used dark blonde/light brown for the color so they look very dark (to me) now, but will oxidize. I have to put ointment on for 3-4 days and keep them out of the sun for 2 weeks...then good to go!
Not totally painless but tolerable.....................


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Well...I got my new eyebrows! I love the shape, I have my arch back! She used dark blonde/light brown for the color so they look very dark (to me) now, but will oxidize. I have to put ointment on for 3-4 days and keep them out of the sun for 2 weeks...then good to go!
> Not totally painless but tolerable.....................



How long do they last?


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> How long do they last?


3 years


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Well...I got my new eyebrows! I love the shape, I have my arch back! She used dark blonde/light brown for the color so they look very dark (to me) now, but will oxidize. I have to put ointment on for 3-4 days and keep them out of the sun for 2 weeks...then good to go!
> Not totally painless but tolerable.....................


That's great news, *skyqueen*! Does it mean you won't have to mess around with eyebrow pencil any more? Worth some pain and staying out of the sun for that alone!

The gal I go to for waxing has offered "light tattoo" for just the outside part of my brows (the inner part is fine) but I called my rheumatologist and she nixxed it. So I bought a product from Nordstrom called Revita Brow that's supposed to make brows grow back... it's a kind of gel on a wand (but not Rogaine) that you paint on every night. I don't know... I've been doing it for 3 weeks, and my brows don't look any fuller to me. But the reviews on Nordstrom say it can take a month or two, and I just found it a LOT cheaper at Amazon, so I've popped for a second wand. 

If it were up to me, I'd definitely have mine "embroidered" like you did! I'm sure they look gorgeous, and it so terrific that she could match your coloring. She sounds like a real pro. Who *says* you live in the back of beyond???


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> 3 years


Wow! That's fabulous!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That is too funny.* I rarely notice what someone looks like*, but I can tell you what kind of bag, shoes, clothes and jewelry she is wearing.


Whereas a man wouldn't notice her face either, but he could tell you her cup size, right? 
So I guess it's true what they say, *meg*... women don't dress for men, they dress for other women!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Well...I got my new eyebrows! I love the shape, I have my arch back! She used dark blonde/light brown for the color so they look very dark (to me) now, but will oxidize. I have to put ointment on for 3-4 days and keep them out of the sun for 2 weeks...then good to go!
> Not totally painless but tolerable.....................


That sounds awesome. I can't wait to see a picture. I am finally starting to peel. I look a little like  Stanis Baratheons daughter with the grey scale from Game of Thrones, lol. Not a pretty sight. 


ElainePG said:


> Whereas a man wouldn't notice her face either, but he could tell you her cup size, right?
> So I guess it's true what they say, *meg*... women don't dress for men, they dress for other women!



Totally true. DH does notice shoes though. I could pass almost any item off as old except for shoes. If I haven't worn them before he always notices.


----------



## charleston-mom

Izzy48 said:


> It didn't work because the handles don't drop and being tall with a tall bag meant the bag handles came just under my arm. Meg had mentioned the same problem with a bag she bought and I believe hers was a Givenchy.  I didn't think much of it until mine were sticking under my arms and I realized it would always be irritating.  I saw a listing of sales recently of bags and Ralph Lauren is one of the top sales. His Ricky bags are fabulous and I have started to buy one several times but the wings prevented it. Not sure why he isn't more recognized on the forum.




Didn't they send you the shoulder strap?  I should have been in one of the pockets. The small handles are for hand carry, but it does have a shoulder strap too. It's quite long. I just ordered this too. If you haven't already returned it, see if the shoulder strap is in one of the pockets.


----------



## charleston-mom

Izzy48 said:


> Someone did a great cross post of her Ricky vs the one I just returned. I wish I could find it again because I appreciate her doing it. Hers is beautiful with no wings. Perhaps they were tucked in. She also posted pictures of the Grommet showing the quality inside and out. It really is a great bag. If the handles had come down it would be fine and now I am worried I jumped without trying to put the handles down!
> 
> Charleston mom, I found it in my email and a friend forwarded the message to me. Feel free to post here to show everyone your beautiful bag. I think RL bags are fantastic and that comes from a Mulberry and Fendi person. I look forward to having one. Your Ricky is different from the one I tried so what is the difference? I love the smaller ones as well and I believe the one I tried was a totally different shape than yours. His new bucket bag is fantastic.




Hi!  I'll try and get pictures up as soon as I can. I love Ralph Lauren collection bags. Seriously though, I bet the shoulder strap is in one of your pockets. I hope you haven't returned it yet. (Crossing fingers hard!)


----------



## megt10

I just pulled the trigger on a new (to me) bag. I have always loved the LV Speedy but never bought one because they were hand carry only. Now that they have a crossbody strap I am ready to try it out. I have been watching a Louis Vuitton Amethyste Monogram Empreinte Leather Speedy Bandouliere 30 Bag from Yoogie's Closet on eBay and had it listed under one of my favorites on their site. I got a 75.00 off code this morning from them and that was enough to make me pull the trigger. That and I know if I don't like it they are great about returns. Here is a picture. I fell in love with this color.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Whereas a man wouldn't notice her face either, but he could tell you her cup size, right?
> So I guess it's true what they say, *meg*... women don't dress for men, they dress for other women!


When I lived in Manhattan I decided to treat myself to a pair of sandals at Bloomingdales. I found the perfect pair with a not-so-perfect price tag...$295. 1978. They came in 6 colors.
Of course I loved them...looked great on a size 10 foot! A little voice, coming out of a lady siting next to me, asked me what size they were...I replied 10. Never looked up at the poor lady I was so enthralled with the sandals and how to pay for them. She wore a size 10, too and asked if she could try "mine" on for size. She tried the shoes on and stood up to see how they felt. I first noticed her gorgeous trench coat and worked my way up. JACKIE O! Scarf on the head, big sunglasses....not beautiful but striking! 
She bought the sandals in all 6 colors...couldn't have been nicer! I was just happy she had big feet, too! Needless to say I didn't buy the sandals...made the choice easier!
Years later I used to see her, periodically, fly out of our little regional airport when I'd drop P off. She'd sneak into the bathroom for a cigarette. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a new (to me) bag. I have always loved the LV Speedy but never bought one because they were hand carry only. Now that they have a crossbody strap I am ready to try it out. I have been watching a Louis Vuitton Amethyste Monogram Empreinte Leather Speedy Bandouliere 30 Bag from Yoogie's Closet on eBay and had it listed under one of my favorites on their site. I got a 75.00 off code this morning from them and that was enough to make me pull the trigger. That and I know if I don't like it they are great about returns. Here is a picture. I fell in love with this color.


I bet you'll love it!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a new (to me) bag. I have always loved the LV Speedy but never bought one because they were hand carry only. Now that they have a crossbody strap I am ready to try it out. I have been watching a Louis Vuitton Amethyste Monogram Empreinte Leather Speedy Bandouliere 30 Bag from Yoogie's Closet on eBay and had it listed under one of my favorites on their site. I got a 75.00 off code this morning from them and that was enough to make me pull the trigger. That and I know if I don't like it they are great about returns. Here is a picture. I fell in love with this color.


Wow, *meg*... I'm blown away by the color!!! Wear it in good health. Have you ever shopped at Yoogi's Closet before? I've heard they are very good.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> When I lived in Manhattan I decided to treat myself to a pair of sandals at Bloomingdales. I found the perfect pair with a not-so-perfect price tag...$295. 1978. They came in 6 colors.
> Of course I loved them...looked great on a size 10 foot! A little voice, coming out of a lady siting next to me, asked me what size they were...I replied 10. Never looked up at the poor lady I was so enthralled with the sandals and how to pay for them. She wore a size 10, too and asked if she could try "mine" on for size. She tried the shoes on and stood up to see how they felt. I first noticed her gorgeous trench coat and worked my way up. JACKIE O! Scarf on the head, big sunglasses....not beautiful but striking!
> She bought the sandals in all 6 colors...couldn't have been nicer! I was just happy she had big feet, too! Needless to say I didn't buy the sandals...made the choice easier!
> Years later I used to see her, periodically, fly out of our little regional airport when I'd drop P off. She'd sneak into the bathroom for a cigarette. LOL!



Oh, SQ, what an amazing story! You have met the most fascinating people in your life! So you didn't buy the sandals because she wanted all 6 pairs, and you just couldn't se squabbling with her? Aren't you gracious!

I've heard she was always a very gracious lady herself. Funny story about sneaking off for a ciggie!

ETA: N tells me that she was a chain smoker, but always managed to duck the photographers so she wouldn't be seen smoking. There's apparently only 1 photo of her with a cigarette... possibly on an airplane, curled up under a blanket, reading a book. Back in the days when you *could* smoke on planes!


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a new (to me) bag. I have always loved the LV Speedy but never bought one because they were hand carry only. Now that they have a crossbody strap I am ready to try it out. I have been watching a Louis Vuitton Amethyste Monogram Empreinte Leather Speedy Bandouliere 30 Bag from Yoogie's Closet on eBay and had it listed under one of my favorites on their site. I got a 75.00 off code this morning from them and that was enough to make me pull the trigger. That and I know if I don't like it they are great about returns. Here is a picture. I fell in love with this color.




Meg,  Congrats on your beautiful LV Empreinte Speedy -- I have two of these, Infini and Orient, and love them -- I know you will enjoy yours, too - love the color!!


----------



## jmcadon

Oh, I want to try Juvaderm Voluma, too.  I made an appointment with my doctor and then cancelled.  I am so afraid of the pain.  The only thing I have had done is Thermage...major pain even with pain meds and some kind of numbing gel.


----------



## luvprada

elainepg said:


> wow! That's fabulous!!!!!



+ 1


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a new (to me) bag. I have always loved the LV Speedy but never bought one because they were hand carry only. Now that they have a crossbody strap I am ready to try it out. I have been watching a Louis Vuitton Amethyste Monogram Empreinte Leather Speedy Bandouliere 30 Bag from Yoogie's Closet on eBay and had it listed under one of my favorites on their site. I got a 75.00 off code this morning from them and that was enough to make me pull the trigger. That and I know if I don't like it they are great about returns. Here is a picture. I fell in love with this color.



Beautiful! I've bought from Yoogi's before and they are easy to deal with. 30 days return policy is great


----------



## luvprada

jmcadon said:


> Oh, I want to try Juvaderm Voluma, too.  I made an appointment with my doctor and then cancelled.  I am so afraid of the pain.  The only thing I have had done is Thermage...major pain even with pain meds and some kind of numbing gel.



They should use numbing gel on your face. Then it doesn't hurt. The results are so worth it. Voluma lasts up to 2 years . Juviderm about 1 year. I had both 3/14. Touched up the Juviderm in march 2015


----------



## luvprada

elainepg said:


> oh, sq, what an amazing story! You have met the most fascinating people in your life! So you didn't buy the sandals because she wanted all 6 pairs, and you just couldn't se squabbling with her? Aren't you gracious!
> 
> I've heard she was always a very gracious lady herself. Funny story about sneaking off for a ciggie!



+ 1


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> When I lived in Manhattan I decided to treat myself to a pair of sandals at Bloomingdales. I found the perfect pair with a not-so-perfect price tag...$295. 1978. They came in 6 colors.
> Of course I loved them...looked great on a size 10 foot! A little voice, coming out of a lady siting next to me, asked me what size they were...I replied 10. Never looked up at the poor lady I was so enthralled with the sandals and how to pay for them. She wore a size 10, too and asked if she could try "mine" on for size. She tried the shoes on and stood up to see how they felt. I first noticed her gorgeous trench coat and worked my way up. JACKIE O! Scarf on the head, big sunglasses....not beautiful but striking!
> She bought the sandals in all 6 colors...couldn't have been nicer! I was just happy she had big feet, too! Needless to say I didn't buy the sandals...made the choice easier!
> Years later I used to see her, periodically, fly out of our little regional airport when I'd drop P off. She'd sneak into the bathroom for a cigarette. LOL!


What an awesome story. Too funny about her being a closet smoker.


skyqueen said:


> I bet you'll love it!


I think I will. I tried on the canvas one at LV last time I was at SCP and thought it was really nice. I am in love with the color of the bag. It is so me. I am really excited to get it.


ElainePG said:


> Wow, *meg*... I'm blown away by the color!!! Wear it in good health. Have you ever shopped at Yoogi's Closet before? I've heard they are very good.


Thanks Elaine. The color was the first thing that drew me to the bag. I have purchased several items from Yoogi's Closet and have always been happy with my purchases. I have never had to return anything to them. Everything I have ever received from them has been much better than described. So when they list like new on something I believe them. It has been awhile since I had purchased anything and that was the reason for the code that they sent me.


19flowers said:


> Meg,  Congrats on your beautiful LV Empreinte Speedy -- I have two of these, Infini and Orient, and love them -- I know you will enjoy yours, too - love the color!!


Thanks Flowers, I think I will love it too.


jmcadon said:


> Oh, I want to try Juvaderm Voluma, too.  I made an appointment with my doctor and then cancelled.  I am so afraid of the pain.  The only thing I have had done is Thermage...major pain even with pain meds and some kind of numbing gel.


I have had Juvederm before in fact just last Wednesday. I have a pretty high pain tolerance and still find it hurts a bit in the lips but not enough to keep me from doing it. The other areas are not bad at all. The numbing gel really does help. I would go for it if I were you. I find that it really does fill in the little lines and plumps up the areas that need a bit more volume. Mine lasts about 6 months so I go about twice a year to get a little filler.


luvprada said:


> Beautiful! I've bought from Yoogi's before and they are easy to deal with. 30 days return policy is great


I agree Yoogi's is easy to deal with. I have never had anything but great experiences with them.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, SQ, what an amazing story! You have met the most fascinating people in your life! So you didn't buy the sandals because she wanted all 6 pairs, and you just couldn't se squabbling with her? Aren't you gracious!
> 
> I've heard she was always a very gracious lady herself. Funny story about sneaking off for a ciggie!


I know...Bloomingdale's, go figure!
There was only I pair in black. When I heard this from the SA I told Jackie O I didn't want them. Yes...she was very gracious with big feet!



jmcadon said:


> Oh, I want to try Juvaderm Voluma, too.  I made an appointment with my doctor and then cancelled.  I am so afraid of the pain.  The only thing I have had done is Thermage...major pain even with pain meds and some kind of numbing gel.


I just got the name of a PS who works with Juvederm Voluma. I'm calling for a consultation. Same PS the gal that owns the spa goes to...and she looks GREAT! Although she's a good 10 years younger then me. I'll probably need twice as much. UGH!
I'll keep you posted....................
The eyebrows were pretty painful and the gal kept saying "you won't feel this". 
Want to bet???


----------



## jmcadon

luvprada said:


> They should use numbing gel on your face. Then it doesn't hurt. The results are so worth it. Voluma lasts up to 2 years . Juviderm about 1 year. I had both 3/14. Touched up the Juviderm in march 2015



hmmm...guess I need to go in for a consult.  Thanks for the info


----------



## jmcadon

skyqueen said:


> I know...Bloomingdale's, go figure!
> There was only I pair in black. When I heard this from the SA I told Jackie O I didn't want them. Yes...she was very gracious with big feet!
> 
> 
> I just got the name of a PS who works with Juvederm Voluma. I'm calling for a consultation. Same PS the gal that owns the spa goes to...and she looks GREAT! Although she's a good 10 years younger then me. I'll probably need twice as much. UGH!
> I'll keep you posted....................
> The eyebrows were pretty painful and the gal kept saying "you won't feel this".
> Want to bet???



I wish we all lived closer, we could get together and compare results


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> They should use numbing gel on your face. Then it doesn't hurt. The results are so worth it. Voluma lasts up to 2 years . Juviderm about 1 year. I had both 3/14. Touched up the Juviderm in march 2015


That's what I heard too, Luv. I didn't know they did the Voluma in the lip lines, nasal folds etc but I guess they do. Anything that lasts longer!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I know...Bloomingdale's, go figure!
> There was only I pair in black. *When I heard this from the SA I told Jackie O I didn't want them.* Yes...she was very gracious with big feet!
> 
> 
> I just got the name of a PS who works with Juvederm Voluma. I'm calling for a consultation. Same PS the gal that owns the spa goes to...and she looks GREAT! Although she's a good 10 years younger then me. I'll probably need twice as much. UGH!
> I'll keep you posted....................
> The eyebrows were pretty painful and the gal kept saying "you won't feel this".
> Want to bet???



That was so sweet of you. I always heard that she was a wonderful person.

I have had Juvederm but not the Juvederm Voluma. It was recommended that I do that when I was really thin by the woman who does my injections. I was always afraid that it might turn out lumpy or something. I held off on it. Then with my menopause weight gain she said I no longer needed it and that I looked healthy. I guess that was a compliment.


----------



## skyqueen

jmcadon said:


> I wish we all lived closer, we could get together and compare results


Hell...we could have an "injectable" party, probably save a ton of money!


----------



## luvprada

jmcadon said:


> I wish we all lived closer, we could get together and compare results



Me too


----------



## luvprada

skyqueen said:


> Hell...we could have an "injectable" party, probably save a ton of money!



Love this


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hell...*we could have an "injectable" party*, probably save a ton of money!


:lolots:


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Oh, I want to try Juvaderm Voluma, too.  I made an appointment with my doctor and then cancelled.  I am so afraid of the pain.  The only thing I have had done is Thermage...major pain even with pain meds and some kind of numbing gel.


What is Thermage?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> When I lived in Manhattan I decided to treat myself to a pair of sandals at Bloomingdales. I found the perfect pair with a not-so-perfect price tag...$295. 1978. They came in 6 colors.
> Of course I loved them...looked great on a size 10 foot! A little voice, coming out of a lady siting next to me, asked me what size they were...I replied 10. Never looked up at the poor lady I was so enthralled with the sandals and how to pay for them. She wore a size 10, too and asked if she could try "mine" on for size. She tried the shoes on and stood up to see how they felt. I first noticed her gorgeous trench coat and worked my way up. JACKIE O! Scarf on the head, big sunglasses....not beautiful but striking!
> She bought the sandals in all 6 colors...couldn't have been nicer! I was just happy she had big feet, too! Needless to say I didn't buy the sandals...made the choice easier!
> Years later I used to see her, periodically, fly out of our little regional airport when I'd drop P off. She'd sneak into the bathroom for a cigarette. LOL!



An absolute fabulous story. She was incredibly striking and one of a kind. Love to hear things that show people like her are just people and not the icons people often treat them to be. She was a special lady.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Well...I got my new eyebrows! I love the shape, I have my arch back! She used dark blonde/light brown for the color so they look very dark (to me) now, but will oxidize. I have to put ointment on for 3-4 days and keep them out of the sun for 2 weeks...then good to go!
> Not totally painless but tolerable.....................




My friend had hers done days before yours were and she had dark blonde done as well. Hers are already lightening and the woman who did them is afraid they are lightening to fast. But her brows are great. Yours will be fab!!


----------



## Izzy48

charleston-mom said:


> Didn't they send you the shoulder strap?  I should have been in one of the pockets. The small handles are for hand carry, but it does have a shoulder strap too. It's quite long. I just ordered this too. If you haven't already returned it, see if the shoulder strap is in one of the pockets.



They did send the shoulder strap and it is as you know  in its own dust bag. My shoulder strap was very short with no adjustment and I wonder if the wrong strap was in the bag. However, at my height (5"9") the shoulder strap was not long enough to keep the bag handles from coming under my arm. As my son said, under your pits. When I saw your pictures,  I was afraid I hadn't tried to move the bag straps down but I think they were permanently up and not collapsable. If they were collapsable, I have made a terrible mistake. Surely I didn't look over handles that collapse because in a cross body I prefer handles that won't collapse. Do you know if the handles collapse? Mine is returned and I wonder how long your shoulder strap will be because mine was under 20 inches. Can't wait to see what you get because it is a beautiful bag. The red is fantastic and if I hadn't just bought another red bag I would have ordered it. My worry was wasting my son's money because it was a lot of money for him to spend and I couldn't let him think I didn't appreciate what he purchased by not wearing it. He did not think it looked good on me either only because of where it was under my arm.


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> What is Thermage?



Kind of like Ultherapy...it is a radio frequency tightening treatment and feels like a rubber band being snapped on your face for 45 minutes!  Ouch!  It did work for me though and lasts for 5-10 years...I think the newer appliances used make it less painful but it does not seem to work or everyone and the results are not dramatic.  If you google it I think there are reviews but I find that most of the people doing reviews are doing it because they are not happy.


----------



## jmcadon

skyqueen said:


> Hell...we could have an "injectable" party, probably save a ton of money!





luvprada said:


> Me too



Yes!  I'll bet we could get a deal on the "buddy plan"  Actually my doctor does give discounts if you refer someone...


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Well, but that's the thing. I don't *need* a reason to put on makeup... in fact, I often put on makeup & a cute outfit if I'm just staying home! It's a way of tricking myself into thinking I feel better than I actually do. I figure if I schlump around the house looking like a slob, I'll just be depressed. But cute flats, a nice pair of earrings, some mascara & blusher, and a pretty skirt & top are real spirit lifters!



I love your philosophy and totally agree!


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Thanks Barbee. I come from a long line of shoppers. I was raised in a mall.



 that's hilarious. I have been at malls so much this week I feel like I live in one.


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night. I took my new drawstring Buckley. This bag is flawless and the leather is gorgeous.



Beautiful bag, and I love your top! You take great photographs.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Since I had to come back to the computer here are the things that I purchased. The first ring and the earrings for my MIL. The opal, diamond, tanzanite ring and the necklace are from DH. I get the ring now, but the necklace is my anniversary present and must be forgotten about until July.



All are beautiful!! Forget?! How can you forget a rock like that??? Good luck! I hope nothing happens to you between now and July because I want to see modeling shots of the gorgeous necklace!  My anniversary is in July also, July 5th. What day is yours?


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> I'll let you know how it goes. I had not heard of it either. My GF owns a fabulous spa and she had it done so I saw what it looked like. The gal who does it comes up from RI once a month and does it at that spa. Very natural! She uses brush strokes. My eyebrows aren't dark so I don't want anything too heavy. Like tattooing but doesn't go as deep so it only lasts 3 years. I'm so sick of penciling in my light eyebrows anything will be a relief.
> I have a big fundraiser to go to Friday night so I hope to God it comes out good and not like Groucho Marx!!!



You crack me up! I read that thinning eyebrows make one look older. I was okay until the past year or two, but now I am trying various stratagems to make mine look thicker and fuller. I found some root touch up to use on graying hair - it has a wand like your mascara. I have been using it, makes my brows a little more even and thicker.


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> I have had Juviderm and Juviderm voluma  (probably didn't spell right ).Juviderm for smile lines and started Juviderm voluma last March where I have lost volume in my cheeks. The RN is amazing. Everything looks natural.  In fact last time I went I didn't tell DH. Two days later he said you look really good did you change your hair?  Hair same exact as always. I didn't say anything.   I'm almost 58 and people think I'm about 10 years younger  (no sun helped a lot over the years -no damage )



She does look younger, I can vouch for her!


----------



## Florasun

Beautiful bag, Izzy! Too bad it didn't work out. Your son has great taste in bags - he must have inherited the gene from you!



Izzy48 said:


> I am posting this bag to highlight the quality of a Ralph Lauren bag. My son purchased it for me for Mother's Day. It was on sale for about $750 or so I think. Probably still is on sale. The retail value is $1200. Unfortunately, I had to return it due to the handles sitting under my arm pit as my son put it. He agreed with me on the return. It is a tall bag with a reasonable length strap but apparently I don't need tall bags. It was beautifully packaged and his sweet note to me which was inside the bag I kept.  RL's packaging had the note open on the top of the packaging. Beautifully presented. The metal is all silver toned.
> 
> However, it is a wonderful introduction to a quality R L product. Great leather, made in Italy, beautifully done and stitched inside and outside, highly organized and split interior. The grommets are totally functional. The feet on the bottom of the bag are actually tall enough to protect the bag.The roller piece on the grommets is made not to mark the leather. A very good value and introduction to his luxury line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996437
> View attachment 2996438
> View attachment 2996440
> View attachment 2996441
> View attachment 2996442


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Whereas a man wouldn't notice her face either, but he could tell you her cup size, right?
> So I guess it's true what they say, *meg*... women don't dress for men, they dress for other women!



 how true!

Is anybody watching 'Botched' besides me? Some of the breasts that walk into that office would make anybody notice.


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> When I lived in Manhattan I decided to treat myself to a pair of sandals at Bloomingdales. I found the perfect pair with a not-so-perfect price tag...$295. 1978. They came in 6 colors.
> Of course I loved them...looked great on a size 10 foot! A little voice, coming out of a lady siting next to me, asked me what size they were...I replied 10. Never looked up at the poor lady I was so enthralled with the sandals and how to pay for them. She wore a size 10, too and asked if she could try "mine" on for size. She tried the shoes on and stood up to see how they felt. I first noticed her gorgeous trench coat and worked my way up. JACKIE O! Scarf on the head, big sunglasses....not beautiful but striking!
> She bought the sandals in all 6 colors...couldn't have been nicer! I was just happy she had big feet, too! Needless to say I didn't buy the sandals...made the choice easier!
> Years later I used to see her, periodically, fly out of our little regional airport when I'd drop P off. She'd sneak into the bathroom for a cigarette. LOL!



OMG! NO!!  amazing story. When you ran into her later did she remember you as the sandal lady from Bloomingdales? I would love it if you two talked shoes.


----------



## charleston-mom

Izzy48 said:


> They did send the shoulder strap and it is as you know  in its own dust bag. My shoulder strap was very short with no adjustment and I wonder if the wrong strap was in the bag. However, at my height (5"9") the shoulder strap was not long enough to keep the bag handles from coming under my arm. As my son said, under your pits. When I saw your pictures,  I was afraid I hadn't tried to move the bag straps down but I think they were permanently up and not collapsable. If they were collapsable, I have made a terrible mistake. Surely I didn't look over handles that collapse because in a cross body I prefer handles that won't collapse. Do you know if the handles collapse? Mine is returned and I wonder how long your shoulder strap will be because mine was under 20 inches. Can't wait to see what you get because it is a beautiful bag. The red is fantastic and if I hadn't just bought another red bag I would have ordered it. My worry was wasting my son's money because it was a lot of money for him to spend and I couldn't let him think I didn't appreciate what he purchased by not wearing it. He did not think it looked good on me either only because of where it was under my arm.




Oh no!!! I bet I'll be sending mine back too!  That's heartbreaking! Mines coming tomorrow. I'm so sad about yours!!! What did you think of the color?  I'm worried it may be a dull grey, too one tone?  Is the color boring IRL or pretty?  I've been pretty close to the vest lately so this was a splurge. 

Your son is a sweetheart!!!


----------



## charleston-mom

charleston-mom said:


> Oh no!!! I bet I'll be sending mine back too!  That's heartbreaking! Mines coming tomorrow. I'm so sad about yours!!! What did you think of the color?  I'm worried it may be a dull grey, too one tone?  Is the color boring IRL or pretty?  I've been pretty close to the vest lately so this was a splurge.
> 
> Your son is a sweetheart!!!




I completely understand what you mean. I was a single mom with three daughters and would be heartbroken if it wasn't perfect. I'm like you though. I tend to return things when they spend too much. I know they can't afford it. It's that wonderful thought that warms my heart.

Oops quoted myself.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My friend had hers done days before yours were and she had dark blonde done as well. Hers are already lightening and the woman who did them is afraid they are lightening to fast. But her brows are great. Yours will be fab!!


Yes...very dark now but it fades. 
I just went t my neighbor's 50th birthday party...I love him so I went, new eyebrows and all. I wore my baseball cap...no noticeable eyebrows!
I was lucky...no swelling or redness! 



jmcadon said:


> Kind of like Ultherapy...it is a radio frequency tightening treatment and feels like a rubber band being snapped on your face for 45 minutes!  Ouch!  It did work for me though and lasts for 5-10 years...I think the newer appliances used make it less painful but it does not seem to work or everyone and the results are not dramatic.  If you google it I think there are reviews but I find that most of the people doing reviews are doing it because they are not happy.


I'll get all the poop on Voluma and let you know. I've had my own fat (lasts the longest) and injectables. To be honest...not as painful as the eyebrows. Although I had my eye hollows done with Juvederm and that was painful! 
I'm on a roll!



Florasun said:


> You crack me up! I read that thinning eyebrows make one look older. I was okay until the past year or two, but now I am trying various stratagems to make mine look thicker and fuller. I found some root touch up to use on graying hair - it has a wand like your mascara. I have been using it, makes my brows a little more even and thicker.


People don't understand how eyebrows give your face expression...so very important! I had to use pencil and color gel just to get eyebrows, so this is a blessing.
You're right...I do look younger! LOL! [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

charleston-mom said:


> I completely understand what you mean. I was a single mom with three daughters and would be heartbroken if it wasn't perfect. I'm like you though. I tend to return things when they spend too much. I know they can't afford it. It's that wonderful thought that warms my heart.
> 
> Oops quoted myself.


You're a good Mom! Must not have been easy for you.....................
[emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> OMG! NO!!  amazing story. When you ran into her later did she remember you as the sandal lady from Bloomingdales? I would love it if you two talked shoes.


I know! She always traveled with the same Irish maid/companion...thick accent. The maid/companion was very protective/proactive.
I should have trapped her in the bathroom and asked her!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> how true!
> 
> Is anybody watching 'Botched' besides me? Some of the breasts that walk into that office would make anybody notice.


Most of those poor souls should seek psychiatric help, first!
Yes...the damndest breasts! OMG! [emoji15]


----------



## jmcadon

skyqueen said:


> Yes...very dark now but it fades.
> I just went t my neighbor's 50th birthday party...I love him so I went, new eyebrows and all. I wore my baseball cap...no noticeable eyebrows!
> I was lucky...no swelling or redness!
> 
> 
> I'll get all the poop on Voluma and let you know. I've had my own fat (lasts the longest) and injectables. To be honest...not as painful as the eyebrows. Although I had my eye hollows done with Juvederm and that was painful!
> I'm on a roll!
> 
> 
> People don't understand how eyebrows give your face expression...so very important! I had to use pencil and color gel just to get eyebrows, so this is a blessing.
> You're right...I do look younger! LOL! [emoji6]



I know Suzanne Somers had her fat injected and swears by the process so I have thought of that route as well.  But she had to have Lipo to get the fat and she said that was the worst part...although I have a few places that could use a little less fat!  Thing is, I had a tummy tuck which included some fat removal years ago and although my lower tummy is really flat, the fat is now going to my upper tummy so I always caution people about Lipo...it will come back in weird places!


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> I know Suzanne Somers had her fat injected and swears by the process so I have thought of that route as well.  But she had to have Lipo to get the fat and she said that was the worst part...although I have a few places that could use a little less fat!  Thing is, I had a tummy tuck which included some fat removal years ago and although my lower tummy is really flat, the fat is now going to my upper tummy *so I always caution people about Lipo...it will come back in weird places*!



If only I could direct it where to go... I'd send it to fill up my bra! But with my luck, it would go straight to my Eastern European tush...


----------



## Izzy48

charleston-mom said:


> Oh no!!! I bet I'll be sending mine back too!  That's heartbreaking! Mines coming tomorrow. I'm so sad about yours!!! What did you think of the color?  I'm worried it may be a dull grey, too one tone?  Is the color boring IRL or pretty?  I've been pretty close to the vest lately so this was a splurge.
> 
> Your son is a sweetheart!!!



I did not think it was boring but a beautiful true grey which can be carried with anything almost. It did not have a rose tone nor a taupe tone. It is much like a Mulberry I have which is called pavement grey if you know that color.  The RL is a nice medium color and the hardware gives it a great pop. Usually I am not a silver hardware fan but this combo worked. A friend saw it and she thought it was awesome and has ordered the red one for herself to see how she likes RL. She only has 5 bags but they are Chanel and Hermes so this a real  departure for her. Can't wait to see how she likes the scarlet. In her opinion, it was the prefect grey and she thought I should ignore the arm pit business but she is 5" shorter than me and doesn't realize it is uncomfortable having handles just under your arm. It looked great on her. She also thought the size ratio as she put it was very good but she is used to her H's which are a good size and heavy. The big winner for her was the lighter weight as well. Thanks, he's a sweet guy and tried hard. I hope I didn't hurt his feelings but I just couldn't waste any of his money.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> You're a good Mom! Must not have been easy for you.....................
> [emoji8]



I am still worried about it but he seems fine although you never really know.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> You crack me up! I read that thinning eyebrows make one look older. I was okay until the past year or two, but now I am trying various stratagems to make mine look thicker and fuller. I found some root touch up to use on graying hair - it has a wand like your mascara. I have been using it, makes my brows a little more even and thicker.



You two guys are getting me nervous. Here I am trying to get over pneumonia and the worse asthma attack ever and I am standing in front of the mirror looking at my eyebrows ??? I am loaded with so many steroids so I can breathe I can't sleep and I am looking at my eyebrows?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a new (to me) bag. I have always loved the LV Speedy but never bought one because they were hand carry only. Now that they have a crossbody strap I am ready to try it out. I have been watching a Louis Vuitton Amethyste Monogram Empreinte Leather Speedy Bandouliere 30 Bag from Yoogie's Closet on eBay and had it listed under one of my favorites on their site. I got a 75.00 off code this morning from them and that was enough to make me pull the trigger. That and I know if I don't like it they are great about returns. Here is a picture. I fell in love with this color.



Beautiful Megt....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> If only I could direct it where to go... *I'd send it to fill up my bra!* But with my luck, it would go straight to my Eastern European tush...



+1


----------



## Florasun

charleston-mom said:


> I completely understand what you mean. I was a single mom with three daughters and would be heartbroken if it wasn't perfect. I'm like you though. I tend to return things when they spend too much. I know they can't afford it. It's that wonderful thought that warms my heart.
> 
> Oops quoted myself.


*charleston-mom* you are such a doll. I am the child of a single-parent (not always single, but being single was better than being in her destructive marriage) and I am aware of how rough it can be. Kudos to you! It says a lot that your children are want to buy you the best!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> People don't understand how eyebrows give your face expression...so very important! I had to use pencil and color gel just to get eyebrows, so this is a blessing.
> You're right...I do look younger! LOL! [emoji6]



I saw a thing on National Geographic channel a few months ago about how difficult it is to recognize people without their eyebrows. I couldn't find a link to the show, but here is one to a similar article. It says it is easier to recognize people without their eyes than it is to recognize them without their eyebrows. (the example they had on the show was Justin Beiber. )

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-brow-raising-look-at-eyebrows/


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> You two guys are getting me nervous. Here I am trying to get over pneumonia and the worse asthma attack ever and I am standing in front of the mirror looking at my eyebrows ??? I am loaded with so many steroids so I can breathe I can't sleep and I am looking at my eyebrows?


Well at least you weren't thinking about how sick you are (for 5 seconds)! That's good, right?? Your eyebrows are fine!


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a new (to me) bag. I have always loved the LV Speedy but never bought one because they were hand carry only. Now that they have a crossbody strap I am ready to try it out. I have been watching a Louis Vuitton Amethyste Monogram Empreinte Leather Speedy Bandouliere 30 Bag from Yoogie's Closet on eBay and had it listed under one of my favorites on their site. I got a 75.00 off code this morning from them and that was enough to make me pull the trigger. That and I know if I don't like it they are great about returns. Here is a picture. I fell in love with this color.



This is gorgeous and I can't wait to see how you style it!


----------



## Florasun

This party thing is driving me crazy. I am having trouble styling the clutch. It doesn't work with my existing party dress 
I have lost 20 lbs. on the low carb diet, but my waist is still a size larger than the rest of me. I want a dress to disguise my tummy and upper arms, and must work with the clutch. So far I have purchased two dresses that I have decided won't do, and a beautiful pair of bright pink Jimmy Choo ankle straps that may go back also. 
This is not the bag I purchased, but identical. The shoes are not an exact match to the bag but close enough (and 30% off!!!) (These are by far the brightest shoes I have ever owned, and the highest heels since my twenties!) If only Meg and I were the same size! She would have something I could borrow... Today I am going to go look at a white St. John shift dress with short sleeves. Hopefully I won't look like I'm wearing a pillowcase because I am out of ideas.


----------



## udalrike

Florasun, I LOVE your clutch!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Florasun, I LOVE your clutch!



Thanks uda!
I told my husband your joke about the jewelry store and he cracked up.


----------



## udalrike

Florasun said:


> Thanks uda!
> I told my husband your joke about the jewelry store and he cracked up.



I bet husbands find it ESPECIALLY funny....


----------



## Izzy48

Both are beautiful. Florasun. I know you will look wonderful. What about one of the silk tops that are out this year as a light weight wrap? They flow like glossamer over sheath type dresses. I had an event to go to this weekend which was canceled and I didn't pick up my outfit because I was sick anyway but the effect was beautiful.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Well at least you weren't thinking about how sick you are (for 5 seconds)! That's good, right?? Your eyebrows are fine!



That's for sure. I will have to say again the clutch and shoes are fantastic. They will look awesome with what you choose.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> *charleston-mom* you are such a doll. I am the child of a single-parent (not always single, but being single was better than being in her destructive marriage) and I am aware of how rough it can be. Kudos to you! It says a lot that your children are want to buy you the best!




That is a +1 from me as well. I know how you feel though about being concerned your children might spend too much. I said to my son that's too much and he said, Mom, if I hadn't had it I wouldn't have spent it. Perhaps we should do as we told our children, just say thank you. But we are moms.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> You two guys are getting me nervous. Here I am trying to get over pneumonia and the worse asthma attack ever and I am standing in front of the mirror looking at my eyebrows ??? I am loaded with so many steroids so I can breathe I can't sleep *and I am looking at my eyebrows?*


I'm so sorry you're so very sick, Izzy, but that's actually pretty funny! Maybe your eyebrows will distract you? As it happens, you've posted pix of your face, and I think you have very nice eyebrows. So not to worry!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> This party thing is driving me crazy. I am having trouble styling the clutch. It doesn't work with my existing party dress
> I have lost 20 lbs. on the low carb diet, but my waist is still a size larger than the rest of me. I want a dress to disguise my tummy and upper arms, and must work with the clutch. So far I have purchased two dresses that I have decided won't do, and a beautiful pair of bright pink Jimmy Choo ankle straps that may go back also.
> This is not the bag I purchased, but identical. The shoes are not an exact match to the bag but close enough (and 30% off!!!) (These are by far the brightest shoes I have ever owned, and the highest heels since my twenties!) If only Meg and I were the same size! She would have something I could borrow... Today I am going to go look at a white St. John shift dress with short sleeves. Hopefully I won't look like I'm wearing a pillowcase because I am out of ideas.
> 
> View attachment 2998759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998760


Gorgeous clutch and shoes. I agree with Izzy... one of your Hermes scarves or shawls will be a terrific contrast against the white dress, and will draw attention up to your pretty face  (and away from your tummy).

Congrats on the 20 pound weight loss, BTW! That's really impressive. Did you also exercise? Or just starve?


----------



## luvprada

Izzy48 said:


> You two guys are getting me nervous. Here I am trying to get over pneumonia and the worse asthma attack ever and I am standing in front of the mirror looking at my eyebrows ??? I am loaded with so many steroids so I can breathe I can't sleep and I am looking at my eyebrows?



Forget those eye brows! &#128567; and get well!


----------



## luvprada

Izzy48 said:


> That's for sure. I will have to say again the clutch and shoes are fantastic. They will look awesome with what you choose.



+ 1 love those shoes


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> + 1 love those shoes



Thank you!
There was a lovely lady sitting near me in the shoe area while I was trying them on. She looked to be about 10yrs older, dressed very conservatively in dark clothes, perhaps Eileen Fisher or Eskandar. She said that she liked the shoes, and if I thought if they had her approval they were probably good.


----------



## jmcadon

Florasun said:


> This party thing is driving me crazy. I am having trouble styling the clutch. It doesn't work with my existing party dress
> I have lost 20 lbs. on the low carb diet, but my waist is still a size larger than the rest of me. I want a dress to disguise my tummy and upper arms, and must work with the clutch. So far I have purchased two dresses that I have decided won't do, and a beautiful pair of bright pink Jimmy Choo ankle straps that may go back also.
> This is not the bag I purchased, but identical. The shoes are not an exact match to the bag but close enough (and 30% off!!!) (These are by far the brightest shoes I have ever owned, and the highest heels since my twenties!) If only Meg and I were the same size! She would have something I could borrow... Today I am going to go look at a white St. John shift dress with short sleeves. Hopefully I won't look like I'm wearing a pillowcase because I am out of ideas.
> 
> View attachment 2998759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998760



Both are gorgeous!  I love me some Jimmy Choo


----------



## jmcadon

Florasun said:


> This party thing is driving me crazy. I am having trouble styling the clutch. It doesn't work with my existing party dress
> I have lost 20 lbs. on the low carb diet, but my waist is still a size larger than the rest of me. I want a dress to disguise my tummy and upper arms, and must work with the clutch. So far I have purchased two dresses that I have decided won't do, and a beautiful pair of bright pink Jimmy Choo ankle straps that may go back also.
> This is not the bag I purchased, but identical. The shoes are not an exact match to the bag but close enough (and 30% off!!!) (These are by far the brightest shoes I have ever owned, and the highest heels since my twenties!) If only Meg and I were the same size! She would have something I could borrow... Today I am going to go look at a white St. John shift dress with short sleeves. Hopefully I won't look like I'm wearing a pillowcase because I am out of ideas.
> 
> View attachment 2998759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998760



I have the same problem with my waist...all of my fat seems to go to the middle.  I am shaped like an upside down triangle now.  Large bust/arms...slightly smaller waist...even smaller hips.  I agree with a sheer cover or scarf/shawl over your dress.  I am a size 10/12 on top and a 6/8 on the bottom so really hard to find a dress that fits.


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> Hell...we could have an "injectable" party, probably save a ton of money!



Hi ladies, lurking again!!  I have my appointment this coming Friday   My daughter is getting married in 3 weeks, so I felt it was necessary!!


----------



## rdgldy

Florasun said:


> You crack me up! I read that thinning eyebrows make one look older. I was okay until the past year or two, but now I am trying various stratagems to make mine look thicker and fuller. I found some root touch up to use on graying hair - it has a wand like your mascara. I have been using it, makes my brows a little more even and thicker.



I am seriously considering tattooing mine, but am so afraid of being an old woman with hideous tattooed eyebrows (not to mention my other tattoos).


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> When I lived in Manhattan I decided to treat myself to a pair of sandals at Bloomingdales. I found the perfect pair with a not-so-perfect price tag...$295. 1978. They came in 6 colors.
> Of course I loved them...looked great on a size 10 foot! A little voice, coming out of a lady siting next to me, asked me what size they were...I replied 10. Never looked up at the poor lady I was so enthralled with the sandals and how to pay for them. She wore a size 10, too and asked if she could try "mine" on for size. She tried the shoes on and stood up to see how they felt. I first noticed her gorgeous trench coat and worked my way up. JACKIE O! Scarf on the head, big sunglasses....not beautiful but striking!
> She bought the sandals in all 6 colors...couldn't have been nicer! I was just happy she had big feet, too! Needless to say I didn't buy the sandals...made the choice easier!
> Years later I used to see her, periodically, fly out of our little regional airport when I'd drop P off. She'd sneak into the bathroom for a cigarette. LOL!


such a great story!!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> This party thing is driving me crazy. I am having trouble styling the clutch. It doesn't work with my existing party dress
> I have lost 20 lbs. on the low carb diet, but my waist is still a size larger than the rest of me. I want a dress to disguise my tummy and upper arms, and must work with the clutch. So far I have purchased two dresses that I have decided won't do, and a beautiful pair of bright pink Jimmy Choo ankle straps that may go back also.
> This is not the bag I purchased, but identical. The shoes are not an exact match to the bag but close enough (and 30% off!!!) (These are by far the brightest shoes I have ever owned, and the highest heels since my twenties!) If only Meg and I were the same size! She would have something I could borrow... Today I am going to go look at a white St. John shift dress with short sleeves. Hopefully I won't look like I'm wearing a pillowcase because I am out of ideas.
> 
> View attachment 2998759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998760


Absolutely gorgeous!
Congratulations on the 20 lbs.!!!
What about navy? Would go great with this color and it's slenderizing. Although white would look lovely, too and you can't go wrong with St. John!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Thank you!
> There was a lovely lady sitting near me in the shoe area while I was trying them on. She looked to be about 10yrs older, dressed very conservatively in dark clothes, perhaps Eileen Fisher or Eskandar. She said that she liked the shoes, and if I thought if they had her approval they were probably good.


I know it wasn't Jackie O! [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

rdgldy said:


> I am seriously considering tattooing mine, but am so afraid of being an old woman with hideous tattooed eyebrows (not to mention my other tattoos).


I tried to PM you before/after pics so you could see what it looked like but I couldn't figure out how to do it.
Good for you with respect to the injectables........................


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> I tried to PM you before/after pics so you could see what it looked like but I couldn't figure out how to do it.




I'd love to see it!


----------



## Izzy48

jmcadon said:


> I have the same problem with my waist...all of my fat seems to go to the middle.  I am shaped like an upside down triangle now.  Large bust/arms...slightly smaller waist...even smaller hips.  I agree with a sheer cover or scarf/shawl over your dress.  I am a size 10/12 on top and a 6/8 on the bottom so really hard to find a dress that fits.




Yes, we are made just alike!!


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Well at least you weren't thinking about how sick you are (for 5 seconds)! That's good, right?? Your eyebrows are fine!



Yes, you have it! When I can cut back on the steroids I will lose some fluid and feel better in my head. The round face and neck don't go though.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> that's hilarious. I have been at malls so much this week I feel like I live in one.


I am super jealous!  I haven't left the house since Wednesday. I am still peeling and sluffing off skin. It is very unattractive looking.


Florasun said:


> All are beautiful!! Forget?! How can you forget a rock like that??? Good luck! I hope nothing happens to you between now and July because I want to see modeling shots of the gorgeous necklace!  My anniversary is in July also, July 5th. What day is yours?


I can't wait to be able to wear it. My anniversary is July 1st.


Florasun said:


> how true!
> 
> Is anybody watching 'Botched' besides me? Some of the breasts that walk into that office would make anybody notice.


No, I like scary shows but this sounds much too frightening. 


Izzy48 said:


> You two guys are getting me nervous. Here I am trying to get over pneumonia and the worse asthma attack ever and I am standing in front of the mirror looking at my eyebrows ??? I am loaded with so many steroids so I can breathe I can't sleep and I am looking at my eyebrows?


Oh Izzy I hope that you feel better quickly. I am so sorry that you are sick. 


Cilifene said:


> Beautiful Megt....


Thank you Cilifene. 


Florasun said:


> This is gorgeous and I can't wait to see how you style it!


Thank you. I am really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> This party thing is driving me crazy. I am having trouble styling the clutch. It doesn't work with my existing party dress
> I have lost 20 lbs. on the low carb diet, but my waist is still a size larger than the rest of me. I want a dress to disguise my tummy and upper arms, and must work with the clutch. So far I have purchased two dresses that I have decided won't do, and a beautiful pair of bright pink Jimmy Choo ankle straps that may go back also.
> This is not the bag I purchased, but identical. The shoes are not an exact match to the bag but close enough (and 30% off!!!) (These are by far the brightest shoes I have ever owned, and the highest heels since my twenties!) If only Meg and I were the same size! She would have something I could borrow... Today I am going to go look at a white St. John shift dress with short sleeves. Hopefully I won't look like I'm wearing a pillowcase because I am out of ideas.
> 
> View attachment 2998759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998760



What size are you? I might have something that would work. I would be happy to send it to you to wear.


----------



## megt10

rdgldy said:


> Hi ladies, lurking again!!  I have my appointment this coming Friday   My daughter is getting married in 3 weeks, so I felt it was necessary!!



Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## rdgldy

megt10 said:


> Congratulations to your daughter.




thank you!!


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> This party thing is driving me crazy. I am having trouble styling the clutch. It doesn't work with my existing party dress
> I have lost 20 lbs. on the low carb diet, but my waist is still a size larger than the rest of me. I want a dress to disguise my tummy and upper arms, and must work with the clutch. So far I have purchased two dresses that I have decided won't do, and a beautiful pair of bright pink Jimmy Choo ankle straps that may go back also.
> This is not the bag I purchased, but identical. The shoes are not an exact match to the bag but close enough (and 30% off!!!) (These are by far the brightest shoes I have ever owned, and the highest heels since my twenties!) If only Meg and I were the same size! She would have something I could borrow... Today I am going to go look at a white St. John shift dress with short sleeves. Hopefully I won't look like I'm wearing a pillowcase because I am out of ideas.
> 
> View attachment 2998759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998760



First off, congratulations on the 20 lb weight loss.  That's wonderful.  All my weight seems to go to my middle.  If someone asks if I watch my shape, I tell them sure.  Round is a shape.

I love the clutch & those Jimmy Choo shoes are gorgeous!!  I'm sure you'll find something that will be the perfect party outfit.


----------



## cdtracing

My 60th birthday is coming next month & I want to do something for my face.  I've had Botox & Juvederm & they seem to be doing well & lasting.  I plan to make a Botox appointment for next month but I'm also considering getting some sort of facial treatment.  I would probably need to get the facial prior to the Botox.  Any recommendations from you ladies on a good facial treatment to help regenerate the skin on my face?  I'm open to suggestions.  I know the IPL Photo Facial would need to be done before any inject-able.


----------



## charleston-mom

Izzy48 said:


> That is a +1 from me as well. I know how you feel though about being concerned your children might spend too much. I said to my son that's too much and he said, Mom, if I hadn't had it I wouldn't have spent it. Perhaps we should do as we told our children, just say thank you. But we are moms.




You're a great mom!  You've clearly done something really lovely in raising such a great son!  I think you're right too. Sometimes as moms we're so used to giving, we forget how to graciously receive.


----------



## ElainePG

Today was our friends' daughter's First Communion Mass. It was held at the Carmel Mission... a wonderful historic church (built in 1771) that's one of 21 Spanish missions built in California between 1769 and 1833. I'm not Catholic, but we've been to a few Masses over the years, so we pretty much knew what to expect. There were 8 children reeiving their First Communion, but our friends' daughter was (obviously!) the most adorable.

Afterwards her parents invited family & close friends back to their house for a barbecue. They live near us, so we came home to change into more "barbecue friendly" clothes (The Hubster had been wearing a white shirt at the church).

First, my church outfit: an Eileen Fisher dress that I bought for a Bat Mitzvah last year, topped with a Nic + Zoe cardi and an H scarf. My Red Valentino bow bag (the color is raspberry... I'm pretending it's a neutral) to hold essentials.

Then a navy Alice & Olivia skirt, navy Brooks Brothers sweater with a white tee underneath, and my Majorica pearls. Same bag... no time to change! 

We had a terrific time, but it was a long day. The Hubster is fast asleep on the sofa!


----------



## Florasun

jmcadon said:


> I have the same problem with my waist...all of my fat seems to go to the middle.  I am shaped like an upside down triangle now.  Large bust/arms...slightly smaller waist...even smaller hips.  I agree with a sheer cover or scarf/shawl over your dress.  I am a size 10/12 on top and a 6/8 on the bottom so really hard to find a dress that fits.



I have the same type of figure, and agree it is difficult to find a dress that fits.
Unfortunately the dress I looked at today (St. John) looked like a terry-cloth hospital gown when I saw it IRL.  So I didn't get it and I am still looking.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous clutch and shoes. I agree with Izzy... one of your Hermes scarves or shawls will be a terrific contrast against the white dress, and will draw attention up to your pretty face  (and away from your tummy).
> 
> Congrats on the 20 pound weight loss, BTW! That's really impressive. Did you also exercise? Or just starve?



Thank you, Elaine! and congrats on your weight loss too.
I did both! LOL, jk. One of the things I have learned is not to get hungry. So I eat something - it may not be what I want to eat - but as long as I am not starving I don't go off of my diet and binge. So I will have yogurt, or fat-free/sugar-free pudding, or a bit of chicken or something. I also take a protein bar with me when I am out running errands so I have something to munch on. I also let myself relax a little on the weekends, and will eat out, or splurge and have some bread or dessert, but not too much. Because you have to "detox" again and it isn't fun.
I get on the elliptical almost everyday and do at least a half-hour while watching Netflix.
Is anybody else watching Grace and Frankie (with Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda)?  What do you think?


----------



## Florasun

rdgldy said:


> Hi ladies, lurking again!!  I have my appointment this coming Friday   My daughter is getting married in 3 weeks, so I felt it was necessary!!


Oh congrats on your daughter's wedding! How exciting! Have you found your dress yet?



rdgldy said:


> I am seriously considering tattooing mine, but am so afraid of being an old woman with hideous tattooed eyebrows (not to mention my other tattoos).


Other tattoos okay, Tattooed eyebrows, NO.  Try this embroidery thing that SkyQueen mentioned at least it's temporary if you don't like it.


----------



## rdgldy

I have found a dress!  Alterations done. All ready to go .     

I must look into the temporary embroidery-temporary sounds like a much safer way to go about this.


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> Congratulations on the 20 lbs.!!!
> What about navy? Would go great with this color and it's slenderizing. Although white would look lovely, too and you can't go wrong with St. John!


See above post about the white St. John.   I did consider navy, and tried on a beautiful Armani dress with lace bolero, and was ready to buy until I found out it was actually black! I may end up getting it anyway. I tried on a couple of wild prints (I love me some wild prints) but find that I usually feel more comfortable when dressed conservatively. I should post photos of the two Carmen Marc Valvo dresses that I bought (that are going back). One is too Disney princess, and the other I found out is all over the internet advertising "Rent the Runway". I don't want anyone to think I rented my dress when I paid good money for it!


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, you have it! When I can cut back on the steroids I will lose some fluid and feel better in my head. The round face and neck don't go though.


Yes, same here. I have always had a round face and short neck. Even when I am thin I look chubby because of my round face. But cheer up - I think the round face will help us stay young looking (so will a good plastic surgeon).


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> What size are you? I might have something that would work. I would be happy to send it to you to wear.


:lolots:
I think the only thing we wear the same size in is Hermes scarves. And shoes.
But thank you anyway!!


----------



## Florasun

rdgldy said:


> I have found a dress!  Alterations done. All ready to go .
> 
> I must look into the temporary embroidery-temporary sounds like a much safer way to go about this.



Good!   You will have to post a modeling shot on the day of!


----------



## Florasun

cdtracing said:


> First off, congratulations on the 20 lb weight loss.  That's wonderful.  All my weight seems to go to my middle.  If someone asks if I watch my shape, I tell them sure.  Round is a shape.
> 
> I love the clutch & those Jimmy Choo shoes are gorgeous!!  I'm sure you'll find something that will be the perfect party outfit.



Thank you!  Love the comment about "round is a shape" I will have to remember that one!   I'm sure you look fine.



cdtracing said:


> My 60th birthday is coming next month & I want to do something for my face.  I've had Botox & Juvederm & they seem to be doing well & lasting.  I plan to make a Botox appointment for next month but I'm also considering getting some sort of facial treatment.  I would probably need to get the facial prior to the Botox.  Any recommendations from you ladies on a good facial treatment to help regenerate the skin on my face?  I'm open to suggestions.  I know the IPL Photo Facial would need to be done before any inject-able.


One of my friends raves about Fraxel. I checked last year about getting Thermage to tighten up my skin, but when I told the aesthetician I wanted to lose weight, she said I should lose the weight first. She did suggest that start with IPL for age spots and to make my skin look smoother.
Another thing I can recommend is the Nuface microcurrent toning device. You have to use it consistently for about 10 minutes a night, after a couple of weeks you will see subtle results. Once you quit using it the "lift" goes away after a week or so. I have such a hectic schedule that most of the time it's all I can do to wash, brush and floss before I fall into bed. I keep wanting to start back, and sometimes use it for a day or two before quitting again.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Today was our friends' daughter's First Communion Mass. It was held at the Carmel Mission... a wonderful historic church (built in 1771) that's one of 21 Spanish missions built in California between 1769 and 1833. I'm not Catholic, but we've been to a few Masses over the years, so we pretty much knew what to expect. There were 8 children reeiving their First Communion, but our friends' daughter was (obviously!) the most adorable.
> 
> Afterwards her parents invited family & close friends back to their house for a barbecue. They live near us, so we came home to change into more "barbecue friendly" clothes (The Hubster had been wearing a white shirt at the church).
> 
> First, my church outfit: an Eileen Fisher dress that I bought for a Bat Mitzvah last year, topped with a Nic + Zoe cardi and an H scarf. My Red Valentino bow bag (the color is raspberry... I'm pretending it's a neutral) to hold essentials.
> 
> Then a navy Alice & Olivia skirt, navy Brooks Brothers sweater with a white tee underneath, and my Majorica pearls. Same bag... no time to change!
> 
> We had a terrific time, but it was a long day. The Hubster is fast asleep on the sofa!



Adorable as usual!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Adorable as usual!


Thank you, dear!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I saw a thing on National Geographic channel a few months ago about *how difficult it is to recognize people without their eyebrows*. I couldn't find a link to the show, but here is one to a similar article. It says it is easier to recognize people without their eyes than it is to recognize them without their eyebrows. (the example they had on the show was Justin Beiber. )
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-brow-raising-look-at-eyebrows/



That is SO true! When I had chemotherapy, the first set of meds made me bald, but I kept all the hair on the rest of my body. That was fine... for 2 months. Then they put me on another medicine... and I lost my hair e.v.e.r.y.w.h.e.r.e! It was like a Brizilian Wax only without the wax! But the oddest thing was losing my eyebrows. They absolutely disappeared, and i promise you, between being bald as an egg, and no brows, I looked like a Martian! 

Of course, this was 9 years ago, so I have no complaints. But it certainly was a strange 10 months, until it all grew back!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> That is SO true! When I had chemotherapy, the first set of meds made me bald, but I kept all the hair on the rest of my body. That was fine... for 2 months. Then they put me on another medicine... and I lost my hair e.v.e.r.y.w.h.e.r.e! It was like a Brizilian Wax only without the wax! But the oddest thing was losing my eyebrows. They absolutely disappeared, and i promise you, between being bald as an egg, and no brows, I looked like a Martian!
> 
> Of course, this was 9 years ago, so I have no complaints. But it certainly was a strange 10 months, until it all grew back!



I'll bet that was rather weird. You can wear a wig to cover your head, but how on earth do you replace your eyebrows?  But nice not to have to shave your legs! 
I'm curious, did your brows grow back in their original shape?


----------



## Izzy48

Elaine, I know you and DH being there meant a lot to the family. She loved her gift I hope! You looked great in both outfits. I can only imagine how proud the family was when the brother read the poem!


----------



## Cilifene

Griotte color goes so well to blue :okay:


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Today was our friends' daughter's First Communion Mass. It was held at the Carmel Mission... a wonderful historic church (built in 1771) that's one of 21 Spanish missions built in California between 1769 and 1833. I'm not Catholic, but we've been to a few Masses over the years, so we pretty much knew what to expect. There were 8 children reeiving their First Communion, but our friends' daughter was (obviously!) the most adorable.
> 
> Afterwards her parents invited family & close friends back to their house for a barbecue. They live near us, so we came home to change into more "barbecue friendly" clothes (The Hubster had been wearing a white shirt at the church).
> 
> First, my church outfit: an Eileen Fisher dress that I bought for a Bat Mitzvah last year, topped with a Nic + Zoe cardi and an H scarf. My Red Valentino bow bag (the color is raspberry... I'm pretending it's a neutral) to hold essentials.
> 
> Then a navy Alice & Olivia skirt, navy Brooks Brothers sweater with a white tee underneath, and my Majorica pearls. Same bag... no time to change!
> 
> We had a terrific time, but it was a long day. The Hubster is fast asleep on the sofa!


Looking good, Elaine...glad you had fun!



Florasun said:


> See above post about the white St. John.   I did consider navy, and tried on a beautiful Armani dress with lace bolero, and was ready to buy until I found out it was actually black! I may end up getting it anyway. I tried on a couple of wild prints (I love me some wild prints) but find that I usually feel more comfortable when dressed conservatively. I should post photos of the two Carmen Marc Valvo dresses that I bought (that are going back). One is too Disney princess, and the other I found out is all over the internet advertising "Rent the Runway". I don't want anyone to think I rented my dress when I paid good money for it!


You'll find the perfect outfit...I have faith in you!



Florasun said:


> Yes, same here. I have always had a round face and short neck. Even when I am thin I look chubby because of my round face. But cheer up - I think the round face will help us stay young looking (so will a good plastic surgeon).


As the beautiful Catherine Deneuve says "it's your face or your a$$"...no truer words spoken! [emoji48]


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Griotte color goes so well to blue :okay:


Stunning, as usual, Cilifene! That bag goes so well with so many things...............


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> My 60th birthday is coming next month & I want to do something for my face.  I've had Botox & Juvederm & they seem to be doing well & lasting.  I plan to make a Botox appointment for next month but I'm also considering getting some sort of facial treatment.  I would probably need to get the facial prior to the Botox.  Any recommendations from you ladies on a good facial treatment to help regenerate the skin on my face?  I'm open to suggestions.  I know the IPL Photo Facial would need to be done before any inject-able.



I usually get a photo facial and then the injections. I find that the photo facial plumps up the skin and really gives it a youthful (it's a relative) appearance. This time instead of the photo facial I got a chemical peel. I don't know the results yet, but they told me it would be 3 days of downtime with the peeling. I am still peeling and I had the thing done last Wednesday. If you have the time a peel would probably do more than the photo facial but it seems to be a lengthy process. I have noticed that on an area that has already peeled my brown spot has lightened dramatically.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I usually get a photo facial and then the injections. I find that the photo facial plumps up the skin and really gives it a youthful (it's a relative) appearance. This time instead of the photo facial I got a chemical peel. I don't know the results yet, but they told me it would be 3 days of downtime with the peeling. I am still peeling and I had the thing done last Wednesday. If you have the time a peel would probably do more than the photo facial but it seems to be a lengthy process. I have noticed that on an area that has already peeled my brown spot has lightened dramatically.


Beauty's a b!tch, Meg but it will be so worth it! Wear a high number sunscreen, too!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Today was our friends' daughter's First Communion Mass. It was held at the Carmel Mission... a wonderful historic church (built in 1771) that's one of 21 Spanish missions built in California between 1769 and 1833. I'm not Catholic, but we've been to a few Masses over the years, so we pretty much knew what to expect. There were 8 children reeiving their First Communion, but our friends' daughter was (obviously!) the most adorable.
> 
> Afterwards her parents invited family & close friends back to their house for a barbecue. They live near us, so we came home to change into more "barbecue friendly" clothes (The Hubster had been wearing a white shirt at the church).
> 
> First, my church outfit: an Eileen Fisher dress that I bought for a Bat Mitzvah last year, topped with a Nic + Zoe cardi and an H scarf. My Red Valentino bow bag (the color is raspberry... I'm pretending it's a neutral) to hold essentials.
> 
> Then a navy Alice & Olivia skirt, navy Brooks Brothers sweater with a white tee underneath, and my Majorica pearls. Same bag... no time to change!
> 
> We had a terrific time, but it was a long day. The Hubster is fast asleep on the sofa!


It sounds like you had a wonderful day. You look fantastic in both outfits. 


Florasun said:


> Thank you, Elaine! and congrats on your weight loss too.
> I did both! LOL, jk. One of the things I have learned is not to get hungry. So I eat something - it may not be what I want to eat - but as long as I am not starving I don't go off of my diet and binge. So I will have yogurt, or fat-free/sugar-free pudding, or a bit of chicken or something. I also take a protein bar with me when I am out running errands so I have something to munch on. I also let myself relax a little on the weekends, and will eat out, or splurge and have some bread or dessert, but not too much. Because you have to "detox" again and it isn't fun.
> I get on the elliptical almost everyday and do at least a half-hour while watching Netflix.
> Is anybody else watching Grace and Frankie (with Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda)?  What do you think?


I carry a baggie of baby carrots with me while dieting. I find that they fill me up and the crunch makes me feel like I have really eaten something. 


Florasun said:


> See above post about the white St. John.   I did consider navy, and tried on a beautiful Armani dress with lace bolero, and was ready to buy until I found out it was actually black! I may end up getting it anyway. I tried on a couple of wild prints (I love me some wild prints) but find that I usually feel more comfortable when dressed conservatively. I should post photos of the two Carmen Marc Valvo dresses that I bought (that are going back). One is too Disney princess, and the other I found out is all over the internet advertising "Rent the Runway". I don't want anyone to think I rented my dress when I paid good money for it!


I doubt that anyone would think that you rented your dress. I would love to see the dresses that you picked even if they are going back. Perhaps I could make some recommendations for you based on your previous picks. I have a lot and I mean a lot of dresses and am always looking at them. Hence a lot of dresses.


Florasun said:


> :lolots:
> I think the only thing we wear the same size in is Hermes scarves. And shoes.
> But thank you anyway!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Griotte color goes so well to blue :okay:



Cilifene, I absolutely love wearing one of my red bags with my navy clothes. Looks fabulous and of course your color of red is lovely.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That is SO true! When I had chemotherapy, the first set of meds made me bald, but I kept all the hair on the rest of my body. That was fine... for 2 months. Then they put me on another medicine... and I lost my hair e.v.e.r.y.w.h.e.r.e! It was like a Brizilian Wax only without the wax! But the oddest thing was losing my eyebrows. They absolutely disappeared, and i promise you, between being bald as an egg, and no brows, I looked like a Martian!
> 
> Of course, this was 9 years ago, so I have no complaints. But it certainly was a strange 10 months, until it all grew back!


My friend A who has been fighting breast cancer for almost 10 years now and has to have chemo 3 times a month had her eyebrows tattooed on. She said she can live with the hair loss everywhere else but not the eyebrows. Hers look really natural.


Cilifene said:


> Griotte color goes so well to blue :okay:



Beautiful.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Stunning, as usual, Cilifene! That bag goes so well with so many things...............



Thanks very much SQ   It's so great with grey and black cashmere in the in the winter too. I was hoping it could be an all year bag, I'm so glad it works out fine 



Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, I absolutely love wearing one of my red bags with my navy clothes. Looks fabulous and of course your color of red is lovely.



Thanks a lot dear Izzy  ...I would love to see your red and blue combination


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> My friend A who has been fighting breast cancer for almost 10 years now and has to have chemo 3 times a month had her eyebrows tattooed on. She said she can live with the hair loss everywhere else but not the eyebrows. Hers look really natural.
> 
> 
> Beautiful.



Thanks Meg


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Beauty's a b!tch, Meg but it will be so worth it! Wear a high number sunscreen, too!



I will. They gave me an aftercare package that has a moisturizer, sunscreen, and a special soap to be used for the next few weeks. I am hoping that the majority comes off in the shower this morning.

I have a super busy week this week. Nick goes to the vet this morning for his senior wellness and to have a dental scheduled. He really needs his teeth cleaned. Then I need to take my MIL for her nails, to pick up her new glasses and have them adjusted and then grocery shopping and home to make a big dinner. My MIL is having her back injection tomorrow and can't eat after midnight. She seems to be losing weight and not wanting to eat much these days. So I keep trying to find new things to stimulate her appetite. Unfortunately for me in the process of trying to stimulate her appetite mine gets stimulated without much effort.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I usually get a photo facial and then the injections. I find that the photo facial plumps up the skin and really gives it a youthful (it's a relative) appearance. This time instead of the photo facial I got a chemical peel. I don't know the results yet, but they told me it would be 3 days of downtime with the peeling. I am still peeling and I had the thing done last Wednesday. If you have the time a peel would probably do more than the photo facial but it seems to be a lengthy process. I have noticed that on an area that has already peeled my brown spot has lightened dramatically.



Thanks for the advise, Meg.  I have thought about a peel but I have to go over DH's schedule.  He has several events planned for us in between his business trips so  timing is the key.  I prefer to have it done while he's away so I can have my down time at home instead of running all over helping with his many projects. LOL  

May I ask if you had the VI Peel.  I've been doing some reading on it & it states the procedure takes about 30 minutes but the peel has to stay on for 5 hrs.  And did you get any injectables at the same time as the peel or will you return at a later date after your peeling has stopped?


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I'll bet that was rather weird. You can wear a wig to cover your head, but how on earth do you replace your eyebrows?  But nice not to have to shave your legs!
> I'm curious, did your brows grow back in their original shape?



No way to replace brows... you can't draw them on (or at least, I wasn't able to). At least I wear glasses, which helped a little. It was super nice not to have to shave my legs, and TTYTT, I hardly have to at all any more now (though everything else grew back). 

Yes, my brows did grow back in their original shape, but not as full. That's why when SQ talked about "embroidering," I asked my rheumatologist. But she said it still sounded like a *type* of tattoo, and it was a no go. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that the Revita Brow helps. It might be wishful thinking, but my brows looked a little fuller today!

I'm seeing my dermatologist today and will ask about Juviderm. Hoping he will okay it!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, I know you and DH being there meant a lot to the family. She loved her gift I hope! You looked great in both outfits. I can only imagine how proud the family was when the brother read the poem!


The family was all so sweet to us... we were the only "non-family" members at the barbecue, and people couldn't have been nicer. She loved her locket. Put it on right away, and ran around with it on the rest of the afternoon. She was fascinated to see if pop open with a place to put photos!

The family loved the poem her brother wrote for her (under The Hubster's supervision)... his paternal grandfather who is an engineer and very well-educated, originall from Venezuela, was especially moved and kept wiping tears away. All in all, a very special day and we were very touched to be included.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Griotte color goes so well to blue :okay:


You are so right, cilifene... it looks fabulous with blue! I used to only wear black, but under your influence I am beginning to branch out to blue. It's a terrific pop of red, and it goes with the bits of red in the shawl.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Looking good, Elaine...glad you had fun!
> 
> 
> You'll find the perfect outfit...I have faith in you!
> 
> 
> As the beautiful Catherine Deneuve says *"it's your face or your a$$"*...no truer words spoken! [emoji48]



Well, based on the size of my a$$, I don't have to worry about my face!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I usually get a photo facial and then the injections. I find that the photo facial plumps up the skin and really gives it a youthful (it's a relative) appearance. This time instead of the photo facial I got a chemical peel. I don't know the results yet, but they told me it would be 3 days of downtime with the peeling. I am still peeling and I had the thing done last Wednesday. If you have the time a peel would probably do more than the photo facial but it seems to be a lengthy process. I have noticed that on an area that has already peeled my brown spot has lightened dramatically.


That's a lot of down time, meg! Does it hurt? Do you have to go out this week, or can you stay inside? I'm guessing they told you to dip yourself in sunscreen. Nice to know about the brown spot lightening, but the chemical peel sounds a little too ouchy for me. Good luck with it all being over quickly!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> My friend A who has been fighting breast cancer for almost 10 years now and has to have chemo 3 times a month had her eyebrows tattooed on. She said she can live with the hair loss everywhere else but not the eyebrows. Hers look really natural.
> 
> 
> Beautiful.


Wow... that would be so hard to keep having chemotherapy for ten years, nonstop! She must be a super strong woman. I'm glad she was able to have eyebrows put on... I can see why!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I will. They gave me an aftercare package that has a moisturizer, sunscreen, and a special soap to be used for the next few weeks. I am hoping that the majority comes off in the shower this morning.
> 
> I have a super busy week this week. Nick goes to the vet this morning for his senior wellness and to have a dental scheduled. He really needs his teeth cleaned. Then I need to take my MIL for her nails, to pick up her new glasses and have them adjusted and then grocery shopping and home to make a big dinner. My MIL is having her back injection tomorrow and can't eat after midnight. She seems to be losing weight and not wanting to eat much these days. So I keep trying to find new things to stimulate her appetite. *Unfortunately for me in the process of trying to stimulate her appetite mine gets stimulated without much effort*.



Oh, dear! That really *is* going "above and beyond"!

I hope your morning shower takes care of the majority of it... sounds as though you'll be on the run all week. I know you had a hip injection, and you'll be having a neck injection, but i didn't know about your MIL's back injection. How is your hip doing? Are you beginning to see positive effects yet? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the advise, Meg.  I have thought about a peel but I have to go over DH's schedule.  He has several events planned for us in between his business trips so  timing is the key.  I prefer to have it done while he's away so I can have my down time at home instead of running all over helping with his many projects. LOL
> 
> May I ask if you had the VI Peel.  I've been doing some reading on it & it states the procedure takes about 30 minutes but the peel has to stay on for 5 hrs.  And did you get any injectables at the same time as the peel or will you return at a later date after your peeling has stopped?


I had the injections first and then they sat me up for the chemical peel. It took about 10 minutes and then they wiped it off. I am not sure what the name of the peel was. It was a VIP promotion where I go and it was free so I tried it. I still am peeling but I got a bit more off in the shower this morning. You aren't supposed to do that but I couldn't walk around with my face the way it was. Now it just looks like a bit of peeling from a sunburn. I was able to cover most of it with makeup this morning. I would say that you need at least 3 full days of downtime probably more like 5. I do think that my skin looks better though. At least at the parts that the new skin is showing through.


ElainePG said:


> That's a lot of down time, meg! Does it hurt? Do you have to go out this week, or can you stay inside? I'm guessing they told you to dip yourself in sunscreen. Nice to know about the brown spot lightening, but the chemical peel sounds a little too ouchy for me. Good luck with it all being over quickly!


It really didn't hurt. It was more just a pain in the ___. Not being able to go anywhere or do anything got me a lot behind. My skin felt very dry and uncomfortable. For 3 days you aren't supposed to put anything on your face.


ElainePG said:


> Wow... that would be so hard to keep having chemotherapy for ten years, nonstop! She must be a super strong woman. I'm glad she was able to have eyebrows put on... I can see why!


Yeah, she is a fighter and an inspiration to me. She has such a positive attitude. 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear! That really *is* going "above and beyond"!
> 
> I hope your morning shower takes care of the majority of it... sounds as though you'll be on the run all week. I know you had a hip injection, and you'll be having a neck injection, but i didn't know about your MIL's back injection. How is your hip doing? Are you beginning to see positive effects yet? Fingers crossed for you!


I think my hip is better. Of course, I haven't done anything but stay at home and do the minimum that needed to be done. I will be making up for it this week. That should give me a better indication. Ok off to the vet with Nick. Let the racing begin


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> No way to replace brows... you can't draw them on (or at least, I wasn't able to). At least I wear glasses, which helped a little. It was super nice not to have to shave my legs, and TTYTT, I hardly have to at all any more now (though everything else grew back).
> 
> Yes, my brows did grow back in their original shape, but not as full. That's why when SQ talked about "embroidering," I asked my rheumatologist. But she said it still sounded like a *type* of tattoo, and it was a no go. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that the Revita Brow helps. It might be wishful thinking, but my brows looked a little fuller today!
> 
> I'm seeing my dermatologist today and will ask about Juviderm. Hoping he will okay it!


The gal that did my eyebrows works with chemo/alopecia patients. Your rheumatologist is right...embroidery is similar to tattooing just doesn't go as deep into the dermis, I think 1/2 as deep. That's why it doesn't last as long. Also the technique of application is different. If I wasn't so vain I'd post my before/after pics. LOL!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.


It's so perfect with your outfit, *Trudys*! Is it a dress, or a top and skirt? I love your necklace, too. You're all in flowers, today! 

You and I are Willis Bag Twins, except that mine is a vintage one. But it's the same olive color. I don't have anything as nice to wear with it, though... I just put on my usual black...:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Has anyone had IPL? My dermatologist and I discussed it. He did say I could have juviderm, and he's going to do it himself. So I'm pleased about that. But then he talked about 3 IPL treatments, and said my skin would be completely clear afterwards... no little red or brown surface spots (I have very little sun damage). I'm wondering if it will be painful, though. I mean, I do a pretty good job covering my little "flaws" with foundation. And IPL is $400 a pop! $1,200 buys a whole lot of foundation!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> It's so perfect with your outfit, *Trudys*! Is it a dress, or a top and skirt? I love your necklace, too. You're all in flowers, today!
> 
> You and I are Willis Bag Twins, except that mine is a vintage one. But it's the same olive color. I don't have anything as nice to wear with it, though... I just put on my usual black...:giggles:


Thank you. It is a wrap dress. I have a lot of wrap dresses, some of them are maxi's.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You are so right, cilifene... it looks fabulous with blue! I used to only wear black, but under your influence I am beginning to branch out to blue. It's a terrific pop of red, and it goes with the bits of red in the shawl.



Thanks Elaine! ...that's so great about this thread getting ideas  



skyqueen said:


> The gal that did my eyebrows works with chemo/alopecia patients. Your rheumatologist is right...embroidery is similar to tattooing just doesn't go as deep into the dermis, I think 1/2 as deep. That's why it doesn't last as long. Also the technique of application is different. If I wasn't so vain I'd post my before/after pics. LOL!



Would loooove to see pics 



Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.



Beautiful as always Trudy........


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.


I love the dress, too, Trudy...perfect with the bag!


----------



## skyqueen

rdgldy said:


> I am seriously considering tattooing mine, but am so afraid of being an old woman with hideous tattooed eyebrows (not to mention my other tattoos).


 


Cilifene said:


> Would loooove to see pics


OK...I'll put vanity aside. After all, we're here to help each other and share ideas. I'm hoping the camera made the wrinkles look WORSE....probably not. 
My eyebrows are still dark but should lighten up in the next 2 weeks. I still put ointment on them 2X a day. The gal makes tiny brush strokes that mimic hair...that's the embroidering and the shape looks good, not too heavy or too light. Nice to see the before/after pics. 
Now you know why I had it done!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> OK...I'll put vanity aside. After all, we're here to help each other and share ideas. I'm hoping the camera made the wrinkles look WORSE....probably not.
> My eyebrows are still dark but should lighten up in the next 2 weeks. I still put ointment on them 2X a day. The gal makes tiny brush strokes that mimic hair...that's the embroidering and the shape looks good, not too heavy or too light. Nice to see the before/after pics.
> Now you know why I had it done!


Wow, skyqueen... that is an amazing difference! And you'd never know that they aren't "real" eyebrows. They look just like actual little hairs! Now I know why you said "I have my arch back"!

You look gorgeous. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> OK...I'll put vanity aside. After all, we're here to help each other and share ideas. I'm hoping the camera made the wrinkles look WORSE....probably not.
> My eyebrows are still dark but should lighten up in the next 2 weeks. I still put ointment on them 2X a day. The gal makes tiny brush strokes that mimic hair...that's the embroidering and the shape looks good, not too heavy or too light. Nice to see the before/after pics.
> Now you know why I had it done!



They look so good!!  I have literally no eyebrows-they so thin and sparse-this is a wonderful idea.


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> OK...I'll put vanity aside. After all, we're here to help each other and share ideas. I'm hoping the camera made the wrinkles look WORSE....probably not.
> My eyebrows are still dark but should lighten up in the next 2 weeks. I still put ointment on them 2X a day. The gal makes tiny brush strokes that mimic hair...that's the embroidering and the shape looks good, not too heavy or too light. Nice to see the before/after pics.
> Now you know why I had it done!



They look really good!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.



A great looking outfit with a wonderful bag. Love the colors! You look so nice!, Trudysmom!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> OK...I'll put vanity aside. After all, we're here to help each other and share ideas. I'm hoping the camera made the wrinkles look WORSE....probably not.
> My eyebrows are still dark but should lighten up in the next 2 weeks. I still put ointment on them 2X a day. The gal makes tiny brush strokes that mimic hair...that's the embroidering and the shape looks good, not too heavy or too light. Nice to see the before/after pics.
> Now you know why I had it done!



I am amazed how she got the color exactly the color of your lashes. She did a wonderful job.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> OK...I'll put vanity aside. After all, we're here to help each other and share ideas. I'm hoping the camera made the wrinkles look WORSE....probably not.
> My eyebrows are still dark but should lighten up in the next 2 weeks. I still put ointment on them 2X a day. The gal makes tiny brush strokes that mimic hair...that's the embroidering and the shape looks good, not too heavy or too light. Nice to see the before/after pics.
> Now you know why I had it done!



This is VERY nice! I'm impressed.......


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.


You look awesome. I love the bag with the dress.


ElainePG said:


> Has anyone had IPL? My dermatologist and I discussed it. He did say I could have juviderm, and he's going to do it himself. So I'm pleased about that. But then he talked about 3 IPL treatments, and said my skin would be completely clear afterwards... no little red or brown surface spots (I have very little sun damage). I'm wondering if it will be painful, though. I mean, I do a pretty good job covering my little "flaws" with foundation. And IPL is $400 a pop! $1,200 buys a whole lot of foundation!!!


That is great that you can get it done. 


skyqueen said:


> OK...I'll put vanity aside. After all, we're here to help each other and share ideas. I'm hoping the camera made the wrinkles look WORSE....probably not.
> My eyebrows are still dark but should lighten up in the next 2 weeks. I still put ointment on them 2X a day. The gal makes tiny brush strokes that mimic hair...that's the embroidering and the shape looks good, not too heavy or too light. Nice to see the before/after pics.
> Now you know why I had it done!



Wow, SQ she did a fabulous job. It looks so real. I love the look of them.


----------



## megt10

I wore the Prada bag yesterday for all my running around. I took the picture at the vets while Nick was getting his x-rays as part of his senior wellness package. I did a pretty good job of covering up the areas that are still peeling. I had to go with a pretty dark lipstick because I have a bruise on my lip from the injection. I am horrible at taking selfies.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I wore the Prada bag yesterday for all my running around. I took the picture at the vets while Nick was getting his x-rays as part of his senior wellness package. I did a pretty good job of covering up the areas that are still peeling. I had to go with a pretty dark lipstick because I have a bruise on my lip from the injection. I am horrible at taking selfies.


I love the bag...great color!
Just looks like you have a little tan...not bad at all. Just think, your face will feel/look like a baby's bottom! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I love the bag...great color!
> Just looks like you have a little tan...not bad at all. Just think, *your face will feel/look like a baby's bottom*! [emoji6]



+1


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love the bag...great color!
> Just looks like you have a little tan...not bad at all. Just think, your face will feel/look like a baby's bottom! [emoji6]





ElainePG said:


> +1



LOL, I think it will take a lot of peels before I get skin as smooth as a baby's bottom


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> LOL, I think it will take a lot of peels before I get skin as smooth as a baby's bottom


Just curious, meg... did you do a lot of tanning when you were in your teens/twenties? I'm still trying to make up my mind about IPL.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Just curious, meg... did you do a lot of tanning when you were in your teens/twenties? I'm still trying to make up my mind about IPL.



Yes, I lived on the beach and when I was not actually at the beach I was out in the sun year round. I am lucky that I don't have more damage.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yes, I lived on the beach and when I was not actually at the beach I was out in the sun year round.* I am lucky that I don't have more damage*.


In those days nobody had even heard of sunscreen... in fact, I'm not even sure they *made* it! It was all Coppertone this and Coppertone that... or plain old baby oil and those aluminum reflectors. The girls in my dorm used to lie outside with baby oil on their faces and the reflectors shining up at their faces...

I was just plain lucky, not smart; I used to burn so badly, I mostly kept out of the sun. Never spent the day at the beach with my bathing suit straps down. So I walked around looking pale and sickly while all my girlfriends had a healthy brown glow. If it hadn't been for my one year in Israel as a little girl where I was exposed to the sun all year, and thus tanned slowly, I probably wouldn't have a single brown spot on my face!


----------



## charleston-mom

Izzy48 said:


> They did send the shoulder strap and it is as you know  in its own dust bag. My shoulder strap was very short with no adjustment and I wonder if the wrong strap was in the bag. However, at my height (5"9") the shoulder strap was not long enough to keep the bag handles from coming under my arm. As my son said, under your pits. When I saw your pictures,  I was afraid I hadn't tried to move the bag straps down but I think they were permanently up and not collapsable. If they were collapsable, I have made a terrible mistake. Surely I didn't look over handles that collapse because in a cross body I prefer handles that won't collapse. Do you know if the handles collapse? Mine is returned and I wonder how long your shoulder strap will be because mine was under 20 inches. Can't wait to see what you get because it is a beautiful bag. The red is fantastic and if I hadn't just bought another red bag I would have ordered it. My worry was wasting my son's money because it was a lot of money for him to spend and I couldn't let him think I didn't appreciate what he purchased by not wearing it. He did not think it looked good on me either only because of where it was under my arm.



Well - mine came this morning - and went back this afternoon.  It was just - I don't know -= strange - really stiff and the leather didn't feel as wonderful as most of his collection bags.  Hope it doesn't take too long for the refund.  I had a feeling it was going to go back after hearing your review.  LOL!


----------



## Izzy48

charleston-mom said:


> Well - mine came this morning - and went back this afternoon.  It was just - I don't know -= strange - really stiff and the leather didn't feel as wonderful as most of his collection bags.  Hope it doesn't take too long for the refund.  I had a feeling it was going to go back after hearing your review.  LOL!



Well, since you carry his bags and I haven't I suppose I am glad I returned mine.  However, I still think it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Well, since you carry his bags and I haven't I suppose I am glad I returned mine.  However, I still think it's a beautiful bag.


 Well, with all this talk about straps "under the arms" I tried on the Gucci red hobo I bought a month ago.  I knew there was some reason I was not attempting to actually use it!  I could use the shorter, braided strap on my shoulder, but if I used the actual shoulder strap, then the braided strap was right there under my arm.  And I assessed what type of bag I love, and it is no longer a hobo style, where everything falls to the bottem of the bag.  I checked, and NM return still seemed viable, so off it went yesterday!  I did love that leather, though.  My hubby was so surprised I returned it! 
SO I lost no time in quickly reviewing the Gucci sale on line, but most everything I would consider was gone and/or I could not get myself to "love" anything.  Then I remembered Burberry had a sale, and found a pale pink tote which called to me. I usually try not to tell the hubster until "oh, by the way, if I'm not home, you might have to sign for something today." But, the site gave me trouble with the addresses not matching--one abbreviated, the other not, and I kept working at it.  By the third time, the credit card company denied me(we have a great, always suspicious credit card company.) I used a different card, and it worked.  Not 5 minutes later, there was hubby, with his cell phone-the first credit card company called to see if the transaction was fraud, since I kept trying to redo it!  Had to spill the beans!  But this company has saved us many a time, so I cannot complain.
I will post a pic when I receive it!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Well, with all this talk about straps "under the arms" I tried on the Gucci red hobo I bought a month ago.  I knew there was some reason I was not attempting to actually use it!  I could use the shorter, braided strap on my shoulder, but if I used the actual shoulder strap, then the braided strap was right there under my arm.  And I assessed what type of bag I love, and it is no longer a hobo style, where everything falls to the bottem of the bag.  I checked, and NM return still seemed viable, so off it went yesterday!  I did love that leather, though.  My hubby was so surprised I returned it!
> SO I lost no time in quickly reviewing the Gucci sale on line, but most everything I would consider was gone and/or I could not get myself to "love" anything.  Then I remembered Burberry had a sale, and found a pale pink tote which called to me. I usually try not to tell the hubster until "oh, by the way, if I'm not home, you might have to sign for something today." But, the site gave me trouble with the addresses not matching--one abbreviated, the other not, and I kept working at it.  By the third time, the credit card company denied me(we have a great, always suspicious credit card company.) I used a different card, and it worked.  Not 5 minutes later, there was hubby, with his cell phone-the first credit card company called to see if the transaction was fraud, since I kept trying to redo it!  Had to spill the beans!  But this company has saved us many a time, so I cannot complain.
> I will post a pic when I receive it!






 I can't wait to see it! If the arm story saved us all from a mistake then we are all better off. Mulberry just did their Lily and several other bags in a new soft romantic pink and I have gone nuts over it. However, I have their Willow in a lovely pink so I can't justify another!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I wore the Prada bag yesterday for all my running around. I took the picture at the vets while Nick was getting his x-rays as part of his senior wellness package. I did a pretty good job of covering up the areas that are still peeling. I had to go with a pretty dark lipstick because I have a bruise on my lip from the injection. I am horrible at taking selfies.



Your face and all your goodies plus you look great!


----------



## youngster

ElainePG said:


> Has anyone had IPL? My dermatologist and I discussed it. He did say I could have juviderm, and he's going to do it himself. So I'm pleased about that. But then he talked about 3 IPL treatments, and said my skin would be completely clear afterwards... no little red or brown surface spots (I have very little sun damage). I'm wondering if it will be painful, though. I mean, I do a pretty good job covering my little "flaws" with foundation. And IPL is $400 a pop! $1,200 buys a whole lot of foundation!!!



I've lurked on this thread a lot as I'm over 50 too and its so fun to see what you all are doing and wearing!  I've had IPL and, for me, it was totally worth it.  It stimulates collagen as well as kills acne bacteria and causes all the brown spots to darken, then lift and basically crumble off your skin over several days, though deeper, darker spots won't go away with one treatment and might need up to as many as of 5 or 6 over several months.  It also breaks up those little areas of redness and congestion typically found around the nose.  Two weeks after a treatment, I'd go in for a microdermabrasion and then another treatment a week or so later. 

I've done a series of treatments a couple of times over the years and now just go in every 6 months or so for one maintenance treatment.  It doesn't take very long, maybe a 30 minute procedure if that. You can use numbing cream if you are sensitive to the sting of the laser but I generally don't. I would go with whatever your doctor advised. Any darkening of spots while they lift and crumble can be easily covered with make up. I still do the maintenance treatments for the collagen stimulation and the acne bacteria elimination because if my skin could break out, it would, even now.  Sunscreen is a must afterwards.

The results are wonderful and I don't wear foundation any longer.  I'm told by my derm that my skin is nowhere near my chrono age, and I've never had any fillers or Botox. I attribute it all to the IPL and use of sunscreen .   My treatments only cost in the neighborhood of $250 each but I've been seeing the same doctor for quite a while.  Hope this helps!  I'm a big fan of IPL as you can probably tell.


----------



## Izzy48

charleston-mom said:


> Well - mine came this morning - and went back this afternoon.  It was just - I don't know -= strange - really stiff and the leather didn't feel as wonderful as most of his collection bags.  Hope it doesn't take too long for the refund.  I had a feeling it was going to go back after hearing your review.  LOL!



After thinking it over and since you have a Ricky(S) perhaps the entry level to his luxury bags was a disappointment to you. I don't know but it it doesn't work it simply doesn't work and it is just too much money to waste! I am to the point I'm not sure about anything so I need to quit looking.


----------



## djfmn

I have not been around much as we are busy packing up as we sold our house and we move on Friday May 29th. It has been pack pack and pack. Last time I was here it was the sad news about my darling Cairn Terrier. Fortunately time is a wonderful healer and although I miss her terribly I am able to think back on the wonderful times we had together. 

I had to come and share my latest Massaccesi bag. I asked them to please find me a peachy pink leather. I like pink but I cannot wear a real pink I need a peachy pink and they found the perfect leather for my bag. It is the new midi Soulmate and it should ship tomorrow. Marco sent a photo of the bag being worked on in his workshop. I love the fact that he went out and located the leather for me based on me telling him none of the pink leathers he had was what I wanted.

Talk about great customer service.  I had to order bespoke to get the leather and although it was special order leather it was still very reasonably priced.


----------



## ElainePG

youngster said:


> I've lurked on this thread a lot as I'm over 50 too and its so fun to see what you all are doing and wearing!  I've had IPL and, for me, it was totally worth it.  It stimulates collagen as well as kills acne bacteria and causes all the brown spots to darken, then lift and basically crumble off your skin over several days, though deeper, darker spots won't go away with one treatment and might need up to as many as of 5 or 6 over several months.  It also breaks up those little areas of redness and congestion typically found around the nose.  Two weeks after a treatment, I'd go in for a microdermabrasion and then another treatment a week or so later.
> 
> I've done a series of treatments a couple of times over the years and now just go in every 6 months or so for one maintenance treatment.  It doesn't take very long, maybe a 30 minute procedure if that. You can use numbing cream if you are sensitive to the sting of the laser but I generally don't. I would go with whatever your doctor advised. Any darkening of spots while they lift and crumble can be easily covered with make up. I still do the maintenance treatments for the collagen stimulation and the acne bacteria elimination because if my skin could break out, it would, even now.  Sunscreen is a must afterwards.
> 
> The results are wonderful and I don't wear foundation any longer.  I'm told by my derm that my skin is nowhere near my chrono age, and I've never had any fillers or Botox. I attribute it all to the IPL and use of sunscreen .   My treatments only cost in the neighborhood of $250 each but I've been seeing the same doctor for quite a while.  Hope this helps!  I'm a big fan of IPL as you can probably tell.



Thank you, youngster, that is all *such* helpful information! My dermatologist recommended that I have the Juviderm first, and then 3 IPLs, 1 month apart. Based on your information, I'll pick days where it won't matter what I look like for a couple of days afterwards. 

It's so useful to know that brown spots will darken first, before going away... otherwise I would have freaked out!

I look forward to not being dependent on foundation. Right now I wear it nearly every day, though not all over my face, and I don't use a really heavy-coverage one (I don't need it). But to be able to do without it, except for fancy occasions, and just slap on sunscreen (which I do anyway)? Heaven!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> I have not been around much as we are busy packing up as we sold our house and we move on Friday May 29th. It has been pack pack and pack. Last time I was here it was the sad news about my darling Cairn Terrier. Fortunately time is a wonderful healer and although I miss her terribly I am able to think back on the wonderful times we had together.
> 
> I had to come and share my latest Massaccesi bag. I asked them to please find me a peachy pink leather. I like pink but I cannot wear a real pink I need a peachy pink and they found the perfect leather for my bag. It is the new midi Soulmate and it should ship tomorrow. Marco sent a photo of the bag being worked on in his workshop. I love the fact that he went out and located the leather for me based on me telling him none of the pink leathers he had was what I wanted.
> 
> Talk about great customer service.  I had to order bespoke to get the leather and although it was special order leather it was still very reasonably priced.



What a stunning bag! And it's very impressive that Marco would look for a leather color that he doesn't carry, just to make a bespoke bag for you. It's such a great color, though, that I suspect a lot of his customers will be asking for that color... you'll be a trend-setter!

Moving is a bear!!!! Are you still staying in the same area, or are you moving location completely?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I can't wait to see it! If the arm story saved us all from a mistake then we are all better off. Mulberry just did their Lily and several other bags in a new soft romantic pink and I have gone nuts over it. However, I have their Willow in a lovely pink *so I can't justify another*!


Sure you can, *Izzy*! One is a Willow, and the other is a Lily! Two totally different bags!

*enable*:giggles:


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> I wore the Prada bag yesterday for all my running around. I took the picture at the vets while Nick was getting his x-rays as part of his senior wellness package. I did a pretty good job of covering up the areas that are still peeling. I had to go with a pretty dark lipstick because I have a bruise on my lip from the injection. I am horrible at taking selfies.



Like the Prada on you. Very summery


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> I wore the Prada bag yesterday for all my running around. I took the picture at the vets while Nick was getting his x-rays as part of his senior wellness package. I did a pretty good job of covering up the areas that are still peeling. I had to go with a pretty dark lipstick because I have a bruise on my lip from the injection. I am horrible at taking selfies.



I am not photogenic. For my work photo (taken at work)., they took 18 photos to get 1 half way decent. I had the photo taken right after I found out I had cancer 3 years ago. I keep thinking I'll get a new photo but I know it won't look any better.  Taking a selfie is a whole other challenge. My arms are on the shorter side which makes it more difficult. So after thinking about it for 2 months, I dropped the big sum of $20  on a selfie stick. Will be here in a few days and I will let you know if it works&#128247;


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> I am not photogenic. For my work photo (taken at work)., they took 18 photos to get 1 half way decent. I had the photo taken right after I found out I had cancer 3 years ago. I keep thinking I'll get a new photo but I know it won't look any better.  Taking a selfie is a whole other challenge. My arms are on the shorter side which makes it more difficult. So after thinking about it for 2 months, I dropped the big sum of $20  on a selfie stick. Will be here in a few days and I will let you know if it works&#128247;


LOL! I have LONG arms and still can't take a selfie...............
Let us know how the stick works!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> lol! I have long arms and still can't take a selfie...............
> *let us know how the stick works!*


+1!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> I have not been around much as we are busy packing up as we sold our house and we move on Friday May 29th. It has been pack pack and pack. Last time I was here it was the sad news about my darling Cairn Terrier. Fortunately time is a wonderful healer and although I miss her terribly I am able to think back on the wonderful times we had together.
> 
> I had to come and share my latest Massaccesi bag. I asked them to please find me a peachy pink leather. I like pink but I cannot wear a real pink I need a peachy pink and they found the perfect leather for my bag. It is the new midi Soulmate and it should ship tomorrow. Marco sent a photo of the bag being worked on in his workshop. I love the fact that he went out and located the leather for me based on me telling him none of the pink leathers he had was what I wanted.
> 
> Talk about great customer service.  I had to order bespoke to get the leather and although it was special order leather it was still very reasonably priced.



That is beautiful! I love those bags and can't wait to see it!! He is the nicest gentleman. When doing the bag for the wedding gift I ordered he sent a personal email to me to enquire about the metal color and made recommendations since it was for a special purpose. Just can't wait to see your bag. That particular bag was featured on some big magazine coverage. I so hope they make it big!


----------



## Izzy48

Announcement to all: Since we are talking about Massaccesi bags most are aware I ordered the clutch for a future bride in the vivid blue. It is an awesome bag and she was  thrilled with it. The wedding was to take place this past Saturday evening and I was so hurt I couldn't go due to illness. Then LIFE happened. The wedding was called off with a mutual announcement from future bride and groom and it will never happen. I think the girl to be the bride did the absolute correct and classy thing when she returned the engagement ring to the groom's mother. The stone had been in the mother's family and I am certain she appreciated the gesture and the return of her mother's stone.  The would be groom had refused to take it back saying he didn't want it even though it was his grandmother's. It has been like a soap opera here with short term hurt but as the almost bride said to me it is for the best and prevents even worse hurt. I felt so for both families because all are very nice people.


----------



## youngster

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, youngster, that is all *such* helpful information! My dermatologist recommended that I have the Juviderm first, and then 3 IPLs, 1 month apart. Based on your information, I'll pick days where it won't matter what I look like for a couple of days afterwards.
> 
> *It's so useful to know that brown spots will darken first, before going away... otherwise I would have freaked out!*
> 
> I look forward to not being dependent on foundation. Right now I wear it nearly every day, though not all over my face, and I don't use a really heavy-coverage one (I don't need it). But to be able to do without it, except for fancy occasions, and just slap on sunscreen (which I do anyway)? Heaven!



Yes, your skin will "bloom" over the first 24 hours. The dark spots and dark areas where there is sun damage will get darker but that subsides quickly and lifts to the surface, sloughing off, leaving lighter skin underneath. This will all happen within about a week and in the meantime, you can use a little bit of make-up to cover it up.  There is no bleeding or breaking of the skin.  Your doctor can also control the strength of the treatment and for the first one, he is likely to be fairly careful, wanting to see how your skin reacts.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, youngster, that is all *such* helpful information! My dermatologist recommended that I have the Juviderm first, and then 3 IPLs, 1 month apart. Based on your information, I'll pick days where it won't matter what I look like for a couple of days afterwards.
> 
> It's so useful to know that brown spots will darken first, before going away... otherwise I would have freaked out!
> 
> I look forward to not being dependent on foundation. Right now I wear it nearly every day, though not all over my face, and I don't use a really heavy-coverage one (I don't need it). But to be able to do without it, except for fancy occasions, and just slap on sunscreen (which I do anyway)? Heaven!


HAHa!  The reality of foundation for me is that I would be scared to look at myself without it!  When I go anywhere, or just stay home, I have foundation on.  I do feel, for out in the sun, it offers protection (I play a lot of tennis, and never have a tan face.)  It is more important to me than coffee, which says much!  I love coffee.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> HAHa!  The reality of foundation for me is that I would be scared to look at myself without it!  When I go anywhere, or just stay home, I have foundation on.  I do feel, for out in the sun, it offers protection (I play a lot of tennis, and never have a tan face.)  It is more important to me than coffee, which says much!  I love coffee.



+1 on that but I am to the point I use a Stila product called color correcting cream which goes on just like foundation. It'a s green and blends with your skin perfectly plus it has sun screen in it. It is the best product of its kind I have ever used. It covers imperfections and it also provides even tone to the skin.


----------



## Florasun

I'm glad to hear you are - feeling better. I don't think we ever 'get over' the loss of a beloved pet.  It probably helped that you are moving and had to stay busy. I hope you love your new home! And your bag is gorgeous! That peachy-pink is one of my favorite colors.



djfmn said:


> I have not been aros we are busy packing up as we sold our house and we move on Friday May 29th. It has been pack pack and pack. Last time I was here it was the sad news about my darling Cairn Terrier. Fortunately time is a wonderful healer and although I miss her terribly I am able to think back on the wonderful times we had together.
> 
> I had to come and share my latest Massaccesi bag. I asked them to please find me a peachy pink leather. I like pink but I cannot wear a real pink I need a peachy pink and they found the perfect leather for my bag. It is the new midi Soulmate and it should ship tomorrow. Marco sent a photo of the bag being worked on in his workshop. I love the fact that he went out and located the leather for me based on me telling him none of the pink leathers he had was what I wanted.
> 
> Talk about great customer service.  I had to order bespoke to get the leather and although it was special order leather it was still very reasonably priced.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> In those days nobody had even heard of sunscreen... in fact, I'm not even sure they *made* it! It was all Coppertone this and Coppertone that... or plain old baby oil and those aluminum reflectors. The girls in my dorm used to lie outside with baby oil on their faces and the reflectors shining up at their faces...
> 
> I was just plain lucky, not smart; I used to burn so badly, I mostly kept out of the sun. Never spent the day at the beach with my bathing suit straps down. So I walked around looking pale and sickly while all my girlfriends had a healthy brown glow. If it hadn't been for my one year in Israel as a little girl where I was exposed to the sun all year, and thus tanned slowly, I probably wouldn't have a single brown spot on my face!


I was one of those baby oil girls. I was always tan.


barbee said:


> Well, with all this talk about straps "under the arms" I tried on the Gucci red hobo I bought a month ago.  I knew there was some reason I was not attempting to actually use it!  I could use the shorter, braided strap on my shoulder, but if I used the actual shoulder strap, then the braided strap was right there under my arm.  And I assessed what type of bag I love, and it is no longer a hobo style, where everything falls to the bottem of the bag.  I checked, and NM return still seemed viable, so off it went yesterday!  I did love that leather, though.  My hubby was so surprised I returned it!
> SO I lost no time in quickly reviewing the Gucci sale on line, but most everything I would consider was gone and/or I could not get myself to "love" anything.  Then I remembered Burberry had a sale, and found a pale pink tote which called to me. I usually try not to tell the hubster until "oh, by the way, if I'm not home, you might have to sign for something today." But, the site gave me trouble with the addresses not matching--one abbreviated, the other not, and I kept working at it.  By the third time, the credit card company denied me(we have a great, always suspicious credit card company.) I used a different card, and it worked.  Not 5 minutes later, there was hubby, with his cell phone-the first credit card company called to see if the transaction was fraud, since I kept trying to redo it!  Had to spill the beans!  But this company has saved us many a time, so I cannot complain.
> I will post a pic when I receive it!


That is too funny. I agree about the hobo style. I used to love it but now while I still love the look of it I prefer a satchel. I am looking forward to seeing your new bag.


Izzy48 said:


> Your face and all your goodies plus you look great!



***, thank you so much Izzy you are too kind.


----------



## megt10

djfmn said:


> I have not been around much as we are busy packing up as we sold our house and we move on Friday May 29th. It has been pack pack and pack. Last time I was here it was the sad news about my darling Cairn Terrier. Fortunately time is a wonderful healer and although I miss her terribly I am able to think back on the wonderful times we had together.
> 
> I had to come and share my latest Massaccesi bag. I asked them to please find me a peachy pink leather. I like pink but I cannot wear a real pink I need a peachy pink and they found the perfect leather for my bag. It is the new midi Soulmate and it should ship tomorrow. Marco sent a photo of the bag being worked on in his workshop. I love the fact that he went out and located the leather for me based on me telling him none of the pink leathers he had was what I wanted.
> 
> Talk about great customer service.  I had to order bespoke to get the leather and although it was special order leather it was still very reasonably priced.


Your new bag is gorgeous. Good luck with your move.


luvprada said:


> Like the Prada on you. Very summery


Thank you. It isn't a bag I would normally have purchased but I do like it a lot.


luvprada said:


> I am not photogenic. For my work photo (taken at work)., they took 18 photos to get 1 half way decent. I had the photo taken right after I found out I had cancer 3 years ago. I keep thinking I'll get a new photo but I know it won't look any better.  Taking a selfie is a whole other challenge. My arms are on the shorter side which makes it more difficult. So after thinking about it for 2 months, I dropped the big sum of $20  on a selfie stick. Will be here in a few days and I will let you know if it works&#128247;


I can't wait to hear how it goes. Normally, I just wait for DH to take a picture.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Announcement to all: Since we are talking about Massaccesi bags most are aware I ordered the clutch for a future bride in the vivid blue. It is an awesome bag and she was  thrilled with it. The wedding was to take place this past Saturday evening and I was so hurt I couldn't go due to illness. Then LIFE happened. The wedding was called off with a mutual announcement from future bride and groom and it will never happen. I think the girl to be the bride did the absolute correct and classy thing when she returned the engagement ring to the groom's mother. The stone had been in the mother's family and I am certain she appreciated the gesture and the return of her mother's stone.  The would be groom had refused to take it back saying he didn't want it even though it was his grandmother's. It has been like a soap opera here with short term hurt but as the almost bride said to me it is for the best and prevents even worse hurt. I felt so for both families because all are very nice people.


Oh my, izzy... you're not kidding it's a soap opera! It was indeed gracious of the bride to return the engagement ring, considering it was a family heirloom. Now here's the question: does she plan to return the gifts????? What does Emily Post says about such things? Certainly in the case of the beautiful cobalt clutch you bought for her, it's not as if it's engraved or anything... you could use it yourself, or gift it to someone else.

BTW, I think it was very mature of the bride &/or groom to call off the wedding. It must have been a very difficult decision, especially so close to the event, but if it *felt* wrong, then it *was* wrong. I hope the bride's parents (who are probably out a whole lot of money!) are being supportive of her.


----------



## ElainePG

youngster said:


> Yes, *your skin will "bloom" over the first 24 hours. *The dark spots and dark areas where there is sun damage will get darker but that subsides quickly and lifts to the surface, sloughing off, leaving lighter skin underneath. This will all happen within about a week and in the meantime, you can use a little bit of make-up to cover it up.  There is no bleeding or breaking of the skin.  Your doctor can also control the strength of the treatment and for the first one, he is likely to be fairly careful, wanting to see how your skin reacts.



Yes, I see exactly what you mean. That doesn't sound terrible, and since there isn't any breaking of the skin, I understand why I can use foundation. Still, I won't schedule it just before a weekend, if we have plans. My dermatologist is very good, and quite conservative, so I suspect you're right that he'll go easy on me the first time.

Thanks again for all this helpful information!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> +1 on that but I am to the point I use a Stila product called color correcting cream which goes on just like foundation. It'a s green and blends with your skin perfectly plus it has sun screen in it. It is the best product of its kind I have ever used. It covers imperfections and it also provides even tone to the skin.


Oh, I've heard of color correcting cream! Green corrects for redness, right? If I weren't planning on IPL (which is supposed to take care of redness) I'd definitely try that.

At the moment I'm using a product by Bobbi Brown that's a combination serum, sunscreen (SPF30), and foundation. It's quite thin, which I like since it doesn't make my skin look "cakey," and I put it on all over my face since it's a sunscreen. It's expensive, but you don't need much so I can see a bottle lasting a long time.


----------



## ElainePG

I just checked the Nordstrom 40% off sale to see if that Valentino Rockstud bag I was waffling over last month was part of the sale. Nope! Still full price at $2,245. I don't know if I'm glad or sorry!

I can't say that I was terribly impressed at the bags they put into the sale. A bunch of Michael Kors, a lot of Marc by Marc Jacobs, and some Rebecca Minkoff. No high-end bags. Well, since my bag budget is busted, I guess I'm glad. Sort of...


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Oh my, izzy... you're not kidding it's a soap opera! It was indeed gracious of the bride to return the engagement ring, considering it was a family heirloom. Now here's the question: does she plan to return the gifts????? What does Emily Post says about such things? Certainly in the case of the beautiful cobalt clutch you bought for her, it's not as if it's engraved or anything... you could use it yourself, or gift it to someone else.
> 
> BTW, I think it was very mature of the bride &/or groom to call off the wedding. It must have been a very difficult decision, especially so close to the event, but if it *felt* wrong, then it *was* wrong. I hope the bride's parents (who are probably out a whole lot of money!) are being supportive of her.



In this scenario all of the families were emailed and called. We started at 7:00am Saturday morning on the calls. The emails went out at 4:00am that same morning. In the emails the bride told all the people invited how much she appreciated their gifts and hoped all had already received their thank you notes. She said she still had a file of address and would start returning the gifts next week in hopes they could be returned. She received 179 responses of 250  gifts saying please keep the gifts, invite us again to the wedding and know we wish you well with our first gifts. Someone wrote that, we don't know who, sent the email around and the people who agreed signed. It has made it so much easier for her. She is home now and all the remainder of the gifts have been returned to the groom's family. However, I want to say many of these people were from the groom's side of the family who signed the email. I thought it was a gracious idea and admired the person who thought of it.  Since many of the people were already here the bride's family had a party for everyone  at the wedding reception area and over 100 people came. All in all they had a good time I am told.  As for the purse, she brought it back to me. I asked her if she still liked it and she said yes but it was a wedding gift. Then I asked her if there were bad memories associated and she said I don't think so. I gave it to her, it's hers.

Elaine, I think this is it for the parents on the wedding so they decided to not waste the food. At this point I can't see the parents on either side helping with a wedding again. You can only imagine they felt it should have been called off more than 24 hours before the wedding. All the other food was donated to homeless, skilled nursing facilities and that type of thing. It was a mess.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> In this scenario all of the families were emailed and called. We started at 7:00am Saturday morning on the calls. The emails went out at 4:00am that same morning. In the emails the bride told all the people invited how much she appreciated their gifts and hoped all had already received their thank you notes. She said she still had a file of address and would start returning the gifts next week in hopes they could be returned. She received 179 responses of 250  gifts saying please keep the gifts, invite us again to the wedding and know we wish you well with our first gifts. Someone wrote that, we don't know who, sent the email around and the people who agreed signed. It has made it so much easier for her. She is home now and all the remainder of the gifts have been returned to the groom's family. However, I want to say many of these people were from the groom's side of the family who signed the email. I thought it was a gracious idea and admired the person who thought of it.  Since many of the people were already here the bride's family had a party for everyone  at the wedding reception area and over 100 people came. All in all they had a good time I am told.  As for the purse, she brought it back to me. I asked her if she still liked it and she said yes but it was a wedding gift. *Then I asked her if there were bad memories associated and she said I don't think so. I gave it to her, it's hers.*



That was extremely generous of you, Izzy. And also very nice of you to help make phone calls, considering you had said in an earlier post that you didn't feel well enough to attend the wedding.

I think it's classy that the bride's family had a party in the wedding reception area. They obviously put up a brave front... but it couldn't have been easy.


----------



## ElainePG

Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance. 

We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I just checked the Nordstrom 40% off sale to see if that Valentino Rockstud bag I was waffling over last month was part of the sale. Nope! Still full price at $2,245. I don't know if I'm glad or sorry!
> 
> I can't say that I was terribly impressed at the bags they put into the sale. A bunch of Michael Kors, a lot of Marc by Marc Jacobs, and some Rebecca Minkoff. No high-end bags. Well, since my bag budget is busted, I guess I'm glad. Sort of...



+1 on that!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.



Absolutely such a lovely picture and memory of a very special day. Congratulations and many wonderful wishes for many more years of happiness! What a handsome couple!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.




It's a damn miracle, Elaine...37 years! [emoji183]
Adorable picture but I'm so used to seeing you with short curly hair, kinda through me off! [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Announcement to all: Since we are talking about Massaccesi bags most are aware I ordered the clutch for a future bride in the vivid blue. It is an awesome bag and she was  thrilled with it. The wedding was to take place this past Saturday evening and I was so hurt I couldn't go due to illness. Then LIFE happened. The wedding was called off with a mutual announcement from future bride and groom and it will never happen. I think the girl to be the bride did the absolute correct and classy thing when she returned the engagement ring to the groom's mother. The stone had been in the mother's family and I am certain she appreciated the gesture and the return of her mother's stone.  The would be groom had refused to take it back saying he didn't want it even though it was his grandmother's. It has been like a soap opera here with short term hurt but as the almost bride said to me it is for the best and prevents even worse hurt. I felt so for both families because all are very nice people.




What a shame, I'm sure everyone was upset!
I'm sure she'll love the Massaccesi clutch [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## youngster

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.



That's an adorable picture.  Happy Anniversary too!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.



Great looking couple! Congrats Elaine


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.


Elaine, you and the hubster are just too cute!!  Congrats on 37 years together


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.




Elaine,   I love this sweet picture of you two -- wishing you many more happy years together!!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> +1 on that but I am to the point I use a Stila product called color correcting cream which goes on just like foundation. It'a s green and blends with your skin perfectly plus it has sun screen in it. It is the best product of its kind I have ever used. It covers imperfections and it also provides even tone to the skin.


I will have to take a look at the Stila product, Izzy.
More importantly--this called off wedding!  I have to admire the bride so much for halting it!  We know about the ring, but what happens to that cute clutch?  Do you, your daughter or the non bride get it??


----------



## barbee

Oh, I did read  the bride(non) received it.  Consolation prize.... but a bag does help!  We have to laugh in the midst of stressful times.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.


 Great picure, Elaine.  Your eyebrows look wonderful,also(since that has been a recent topic. ) All those memories.  I bet there was not a handbag on your mind that day.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> It's a damn miracle, Elaine...37 years! [emoji183]
> Adorable picture but *I'm so used to seeing you with short curly hair*, kinda through me off! [emoji6]



I wore my hair that way for years & years, SQ... pretty much until it all fell out during chemotherapy. Short curly hair has only been the past 9 years. It took some getting used to, but it sure is easy-peasy... that "flip on the sides" style took forever to pull off!



youngster said:


> That's an adorable picture.  Happy Anniversary too!!



Thank you, youngster!



Cilifene said:


> Great looking couple! Congrats Elaine



Thank you, dear cilifene!



mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, you and the hubster are just too cute!!  Congrats on 37 years together



Thanks, mk! I like this particular photo, because it's not as posed, but he says he looks nervous. I decided not to tell him: sitting on his other side is his mother!



19flowers said:


> Elaine,   I love this sweet picture of you two -- wishing you many more happy years together!!



Thank you, 19flowers!



barbee said:


> Great picure, Elaine.  *Your eyebrows look wonderful*,also(since that has been a recent topic. ) All those memories.  I bet there was not a handbag on your mind that day.



Isn't that funny, barbee? I was noticing my eyebrows, too. I sure didn't need any eyebrow pencil back in those days! And I doubt I even carried a handbag that day.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.



You guys are so darn cute! Congratulations on your 37th anniversary!


----------



## luvprada

Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely such a lovely picture and memory of a very special day. Congratulations and many wonderful wishes for many more years of happiness! What a handsome couple!



You both look so cute together


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.



Happy Belated Anniversary Elaine. You both look so happy. Congratulations on 37 years.


----------



## megt10

It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.



You look great Meg ... hope your neck is feeling better soon....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> You look great Meg ... hope your neck is feeling better soon....



Thank you Cilifene. I hope it helps. Heading out in a couple of minutes.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> You guys are so darn cute! Congratulations on your 37th anniversary!



Thank you, *florasun*! Do you like that 70s bowtie The Hubster is wearing?



luvprada said:


> You both look so cute together



Thanks, *luv*... it was fun to go back to our wedding album. I hadn't looked at it in a couple of years.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary Elaine. You both look so happy. Congratulations on 37 years.


Thank you, meg. We were both glowing, and it wasn't just from all the dancing we'd been doing. We were sooooooo happy that day! Only close family & friends around us, and we were old enough to know what we were getting into... or at least we thought so at the time!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.


I love, love, LOVE your outfit, meg! Everything is so perfectly pulled-together, as always (of course!) but that color pink of the jacket is especially good on you. You know, I have a feeling that Prada bag (which you bought as a favor) will turn out to be one you reach for a lot. It really suits you! Is it a double-zip? I like my double-zip Mulberry bayswater so much, I'm considering that style in a Prada for 2016. I don't own any saffiano leather, and maybe I need one in my collection.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you Cilifene. I hope it helps. Heading out in a couple of minutes.


Oh! I forgot to say anything about your injection... duh! Fingers crossed that it makes all the difference!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Oh, I did read  the bride(non) received it.  Consolation prize.... but a bag does help!  We have to laugh in the midst of stressful times.



It has been a zoo as you can imagine or perhaps a soap opera but it was for the best. Her only regret is she did not do it sooner. I hope she enjoys the bag!! It is really pretty


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.




Well put together and the Prada looks great on you. I like you in structured bags. Love the arms on the jacket. Beautiful work.


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.



Adorable!!!


----------



## jmcadon

skyqueen said:


> OK...I'll put vanity aside. After all, we're here to help each other and share ideas. I'm hoping the camera made the wrinkles look WORSE....probably not.
> My eyebrows are still dark but should lighten up in the next 2 weeks. I still put ointment on them 2X a day. The gal makes tiny brush strokes that mimic hair...that's the embroidering and the shape looks good, not too heavy or too light. Nice to see the before/after pics.
> Now you know why I had it done!


Wow...thanks for posting this!  They look so real and the shape is perfect.  Mine are starting to turn grey...not a good look for me.


----------



## jmcadon

megt10 said:


> I wore the Prada bag yesterday for all my running around. I took the picture at the vets while Nick was getting his x-rays as part of his senior wellness package. I did a pretty good job of covering up the areas that are still peeling. I had to go with a pretty dark lipstick because I have a bruise on my lip from the injection. I am horrible at taking selfies.


What all did you have done.  I am really interested in doing a little something


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Adorable!!!


Thank you, jmcadon!


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Wow...thanks for posting this!  They look so real and the shape is perfect.  Mine are starting to turn grey...not a good look for me.


Anastasia makes this tinted brow gel... maybe it would cover the grey hairs? It sort of looks like mascara, but it's for eyebrows. I don't know personally... my brows are thinner than I'd like, but they're still dark (thank heaven for small favors!)
http://www.sephora.com/tinted-brow-gel-P187202?skuId=1578749


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.


Very nice!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of weddings, today is our 37th wedding anniversary! Here's my favorite photo from our wedding album. By this time I had taken off my crown of flowers and given it to my young cousin, my lipstick had come off, and my hair was drooping a bit. We had been dancing, so we were both slightly sweaty & tired. But we were having a *blast*! It wasn't a large wedding... only 70 guests. And it was in the synagogue where the wedding ceremony was held. But that was exactly what we had wanted: a sit-down dinner, a small combo playing dance music from"our" era, and only our nearest & dearest in attendance.
> 
> We danced our first dance to the old standard "Someone To Watch Over Me," which we now have about 50 recordings of! Whenever we travel and the hotel has a lounge with a pianist, we always ask for that song.


Happy Anniversary! That is such a nice picture.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.



You look fantastic!  Hope your appointment goes well & the injections help your neck!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Happy Anniversary! That is such a nice picture.


Thank you *trudys*!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.




I like pink on you!
Good luck with her neck [emoji8]


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.


You look wonderful Meg, hope your medicals today went well.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I love, love, LOVE your outfit, meg! Everything is so perfectly pulled-together, as always (of course!) but that color pink of the jacket is especially good on you. You know, I have a feeling that Prada bag (which you bought as a favor) will turn out to be one you reach for a lot. It really suits you! Is it a double-zip? I like my double-zip Mulberry bayswater so much, I'm considering that style in a Prada for 2016. I don't own any saffiano leather, and maybe I need one in my collection.


Thank you, Elaine. I really love the dress. It is very me. I stopped at the jewelers to pick up my MIL's watch that she had to have fixed. So N was able to see me carrying it. I wanted her to see that I was using it and didn't just buy it because she needs the money. I have to say I really do like it. It has the single center zipper compartment and the two open front and back pockets with snaps so that they close. It is very convenient not to have to worry about items falling out. The leather is different. I don't really know anything about Prada, but the leather reminds me of LV canvas. I splashed some water on the bag while washing my hands and it just wiped off. 


ElainePG said:


> Oh! I forgot to say anything about your injection... duh! Fingers crossed that it makes all the difference!


Thank you. I came through with flying colors. It was super quick and pretty painless. It is sore now, but I have been icing it and taking it easy. Oh and a little online shopping. For you Balenciaga fans pre-sell 30% off is starting today and Steve from Balenciaga at SCP has a few nice items. PM me if you would like his contact information. For you DVF fans DVF has a 30% off sale items going on right now.


Izzy48 said:


> Well put together and the Prada looks great on you. I like you in structured bags. Love the arms on the jacket. Beautiful work.


Thank you so much Izzy. I like the bag a lot but still prefer a less structured bag. Though it is always nice to have options. The Versace jacket is gorgeous. I think I got it about 3 years ago and it was a bit too big so I haven't worn it much. It seems to fit fine now. I need to post a full set of pictures of the jacket it really is a work of art. It has so many unique details that you would really appreciate. I even noticed that it has RG zippers that matched my jewelry. Speaking of which I did not leave there with just my MIL's watch that got fixed. Sigh, I purposely didn't bring my checkbook for a reason. Now I have to go back to pay him too. I think I maybe should just put it in the mail to avoid all temptation, lol.


----------



## skyqueen

jmcadon said:


> What all did you have done.  I am really interested in doing a little something







ElainePG said:


> Anastasia makes this tinted brow gel... maybe it would cover the grey hairs? It sort of looks like mascara, but it's for eyebrows. I don't know personally... my brows are thinner than I'd like, but they're still dark (thank heaven for small favors!)
> http://www.sephora.com/tinted-brow-gel-P187202?skuId=1578749




Lancôme makes a good tinted brow gel, too. I use the Lancôme pencil in blonde and gel in taupe. PITA!
Hopefully I won't have to anymore [emoji6]


----------



## megt10

jmcadon said:


> What all did you have done.  I am really interested in doing a little something


This time I had a little Botox, Juvederm and a chemical peel. The peel was a VIP freebie. That was the first time I ever had a peel. I am still sluffing off skin and I had it done last Wednesday. My skin does feel a lot smoother. I am not sure if there is a huge difference or not. I can tell that the brown spots are lighter but not gone. I am going to do one more peel probably at the end of the summer. It is just too hard to stay out of the sun this time of the year. I do use sunscreen, but I still worry about doing more damage than good. As far as the injections go. I had my lips plumped a bit and the small lines filled in. I used to have a very deep forehead crease prior to getting injections twice a year. I started at 50. Now the lines are minimal. 


Trudysmom said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


cdtracing said:


> You look fantastic!  Hope your appointment goes well & the injections help your neck!


Thanks so much CD. I am hopeful that it will help a lot. As of this moment, I can at least turn my head without much pain. That is a huge improvement.


skyqueen said:


> I like pink on you!
> Good luck with her neck [emoji8]


Thanks SQ. I really love pink.


mkpurselover said:


> You look wonderful Meg, hope your medicals today went well.


Thank you so much MK. I was in and out. It feels kinda strange right now but better than it did. I am hopeful.


----------



## jmcadon

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.



You look lovely in pink.  And I love that jacket!


----------



## megt10

jmcadon said:


> You look lovely in pink.  And I love that jacket!



Thanks so much JM.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. I really love the dress. It is very me. I stopped at the jewelers to pick up my MIL's watch that she had to have fixed. So N was able to see me carrying it. I wanted her to see that I was using it and didn't just buy it because she needs the money. I have to say I really do like it. It has the single center zipper compartment and the two open front and back pockets with snaps so that they close. It is very convenient not to have to worry about items falling out. The leather is different. I don't really know anything about Prada, but the leather reminds me of LV canvas. I splashed some water on the bag while washing my hands and it just wiped off.
> 
> Thank you. I came through with flying colors. It was super quick and pretty painless. It is sore now, but I have been icing it and taking it easy. Oh and a little online shopping. For you Balenciaga fans pre-sell 30% off is starting today and Steve from Balenciaga at SCP has a few nice items. PM me if you would like his contact information. For you DVF fans DVF has a 30% off sale items going on right now.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Izzy. I like the bag a lot but still prefer a less structured bag. Though it is always nice to have options. The Versace jacket is gorgeous. I think I got it about 3 years ago and it was a bit too big so I haven't worn it much. It seems to fit fine now. I need to post a full set of pictures of the jacket it really is a work of art. It has so many unique details that you would really appreciate. I even noticed that it has RG zippers that matched my jewelry. Speaking of which I did not leave there with just my MIL's watch that got fixed. Sigh, I purposely didn't bring my checkbook for a reason. Now I have to go back to pay him too. I think I maybe should just put it in the mail to avoid all temptation, lol.



You had better put it in the mail so as not to spend any more this week! I hope your injections went well and they should help with the pain. The Jacket by Versace---now that is a jacket Meg! Usually I would not care for pink leather but that is special. The sleeves are without doubt laser cut and the other details must be just as special. When you feel like it, send some close ups so I can enjoy from afar. I do hope you start wearing it because it is beautiful and unusual at the same time. It certainly looks like what it cost!


----------



## megt10

Thank you Izzy you are always so kind. I will try and take pictures tomorrow. It was a very expensive jacket but I believe I found it at the Outnet and got it for an incredible deal. One of the reasons I kept it even though at the time it was a little big. It also is much lighter weight than any of my other jackets so perfect nearly year round here.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> It has been a long week. I spent yesterday running the errands that I need to get done and seeing the anesthesiologist about my injection in my spine. I have 3 bulging discs in my neck. My MIL had hers done on Tuesday for her back. She waited for 2 months before they could fit her in. I was able to get an appointment this morning at 9:00 am! I am thrilled. Hopefully my neck will be feeling better soon. Here is yesterday's outfit. DVF dress, Givenchy heels, Prada bag and Versace jacket.



I love this outfit on you! You look glowing! Could be the peel or it could be the color, either way it works.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> I love this outfit on you! You look glowing! Could be the peel or it could be the color, either way it works.



Thank you Florasun. I do think that the right color pink does brighten up your complexion. I know we have some former models and makeup artists here, I would love to get their opinion. I do think my peel also has helped my complexion. If when it's all peeled and sluffed I see a remarkable difference I will let you know as well as clear my schedule for the next peel.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you Florasun. I do think that the right color pink does brighten up your complexion. I know we have some former models and makeup artists here, I would love to get their opinion. I do think my peel also has helped my complexion. If when it's all peeled and sluffed I see a remarkable difference I will let you know as well as clear my schedule for the next peel.


I like pinks on fair (blue undertone) gals and a corals on olive skin (yellow undertone) gals. But that's just me......................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I like pinks on fair (blue undertone) gals and a corals on olive skin (yellow undertone) gals. But that's just me......................


That's what I find, too. I can't wear coral anything (top, scarf, lipstick) to save my life. But pink makes me feel (if not look!) ten years younger!


----------



## 19flowers

I added another LV Soft Lockit to my collection today -- this lovely blue is called Outremer -- and I've included a pic of Outremer and Griotte...


----------



## luvprada

Beautiful color enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> I added another LV Soft Lockit to my collection today -- this lovely blue is called Outremer -- and I've included a pic of Outremer and Griotte...


Beautiful... and I love the "still life" you have created with the vase and flowers!


----------



## Izzy48

19flowers said:


> I added another LV Soft Lockit to my collection today -- this lovely blue is called Outremer -- and I've included a pic of Outremer and Griotte...



Wow! I am so happy for you. Congratulations on a new beautiful bag! The color is just wonderful.


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> I added another LV Soft Lockit to my collection today -- this lovely blue is called Outremer -- and I've included a pic of Outremer and Griotte...



Stunning, congrats 19flowers


----------



## barbee

19flowers said:


> I added another LV Soft Lockit to my collection today -- this lovely blue is called Outremer -- and I've included a pic of Outremer and Griotte...


So beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## 19flowers

luvprada said:


> Beautiful color enjoy!





ElainePG said:


> Beautiful... and I love the "still life" you have created with the vase and flowers!





Izzy48 said:


> Wow! I am so happy for you. Congratulations on a new beautiful bag! The color is just wonderful.





Cilifene said:


> Stunning, congrats 19flowers





barbee said:


> So beautiful!!!!!!



thanks everyone!!


----------



## megt10

19flowers said:


> I added another LV Soft Lockit to my collection today -- this lovely blue is called Outremer -- and I've included a pic of Outremer and Griotte...



It is beautiful. I love the color just stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## skyqueen

Went to the Three Bays Preservation fundraiser at the Nauticus Yacht Club last night. Wonderful cause and beautiful night!
Elaine...I counted 5 women with an original Nantucket Basket bag! Thought of you.....[emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Went to the Three Bays Preservation fundraiser at the Nauticus Yacht Club last night. Wonderful cause and beautiful night!
> Elaine...*I counted 5 women with an original Nantucket Basket bag*! Thought of you.....[emoji6]


You look fantastic, *skyqueen*! What an Eastern Seacoast shot that is... it belongs in _Town & Country_ magazine!

I wonder what those Nantucket Basket bags are like to carry IRL? You carry them in the crook of your arm, I suppose... so do they get painful? Or is it one of those "one must suffer for fashion" moments?

Or I could buy one and put in on the shelf with our other baskets...


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Went to the Three Bays Preservation fundraiser at the Nauticus Yacht Club last night. Wonderful cause and beautiful night!
> Elaine...I counted 5 women with an original Nantucket Basket bag! Thought of you.....[emoji6]




Absolutely love the picture with the scenery and you look fantastic!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> You look fantastic, *skyqueen*! What an Eastern Seacoast shot that is... it belongs in _Town & Country_ magazine!
> 
> I wonder what those Nantucket Basket bags are like to carry IRL? You carry them in the crook of your arm, I suppose... so do they get painful? Or is it one of those "one must suffer for fashion" moments?
> 
> Or I could buy one and put in on the shelf with our other baskets...


Since I don't own a Nantucket bag I don't know how heavy/painful they are. You do wear them in the crook of your arm or handheld. I noticed each one had a unique ivory plate. Initials, a whale, couple with shells and one with a flower. Very interesting and you knew they were the real deal........................


----------



## 19flowers

skyqueen said:


> Went to the Three Bays Preservation fundraiser at the Nauticus Yacht Club last night. Wonderful cause and beautiful night!
> Elaine...I counted 5 women with an original Nantucket Basket bag! Thought of you.....[emoji6]



beautiful pics, SQ - love your Metis!!


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> It is beautiful. I love the color just stunning. Congratulations.



thanks, Meg --  I've never had a blue bag, but I do love this color.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Went to the Three Bays Preservation fundraiser at the Nauticus Yacht Club last night. Wonderful cause and beautiful night!
> Elaine...I counted 5 women with an original Nantucket Basket bag! Thought of you.....[emoji6]



Wow, great pictures SQ. You look just so gorgeous.


----------



## luvprada

megt10 said:


> wow, great pictures sq. You look just so gorgeous.



+ 1


----------



## skyqueen

19flowers said:


> beautiful pics, SQ - love your Metis!!




Thanks, flowers but my outfit would have looked even better with your gorgeous pink (framboise ?) LV SL! [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

Brrrrrr... it's downright _chilly_ on the Central Coast today! Wearing a cashmere cardi (*Italian* cashmere, mind you!), a Marc Jacobs silk & wool shawl, and my Bal City bag for a pop of color.

And _inside_ that bag is my new Mulberry Cara wallet, embellished with lion and heart rivets. The color is oxblood... a little hard to capture, even with my good camera, but they didn't do a whole lot better on the Mulberry website! I love how lighweight this wallet is, how easily it holds all my cards, plus the leather (silky calfskin) is superb.


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Went to the Three Bays Preservation fundraiser at the Nauticus Yacht Club last night. Wonderful cause and beautiful night!
> Elaine...I counted 5 women with an original Nantucket Basket bag! Thought of you.....[emoji6]



SQ, you look lovely!  What is a nantucker basket bag?



ElainePG said:


> Brrrrrr... it's downright _chilly_ on the Central Coast today! Wearing a cashmere cardi (*Italian* cashmere, mind you!), a Marc Jacobs silk & wool shawl, and my Bal City bag for a pop of color.
> 
> And _inside_ that bag is my new Mulberry Cara wallet, embellished with lion and heart rivets. The color is oxblood... a little hard to capture, even with my good camera, but they didn't do a whole lot better on the Mulberry website! I love how lighweight this wallet is, how easily it holds all my cards, plus the leather (silky calfskin) is superb.



Love it all Elaine! The cardi and scarf would work well with all your "pop of color" bags!  Great wallet, too.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> SQ, you look lovely!  What is a nantucker basket bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Love it all Elaine! The cardi and scarf would work well with all your "pop of color" bags!  Great wallet, too.



Thank you, *mk*!


----------



## 19flowers

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, flowers but my outfit would have looked even better with your gorgeous pink (framboise ?) LV SL! [emoji7]



SQ, your Metis is perfect with your outfit.....my SL is Griotte, same color as Cilifene's.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Brrrrrr... it's downright _chilly_ on the Central Coast today! Wearing a cashmere cardi (*Italian* cashmere, mind you!), a Marc Jacobs silk & wool shawl, and my Bal City bag for a pop of color.
> 
> And _inside_ that bag is my new Mulberry Cara wallet, embellished with lion and heart rivets. The color is oxblood... a little hard to capture, even with my good camera, but they didn't do a whole lot better on the Mulberry website! I love how lighweight this wallet is, how easily it holds all my cards, plus the leather (silky calfskin) is superb.



If you don't look sharp! The scarf and the whole outfit look wonderful and I love the scarf. Now what can I say about that wallet? It really is beautiful and oxblood is hard to capture. The rivets are so special  with the lions and hearts. Awesome!


----------



## rdgldy

19flowers said:


> I added another LV Soft Lockit to my collection today -- this lovely blue is called Outremer -- and I've included a pic of Outremer and Griotte...




beautiful color!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> If you don't look sharp! The scarf and the whole outfit look wonderful and I love the scarf. Now what can I say about that wallet? It really is beautiful and oxblood is hard to capture. The rivets are so special  with the lions and hearts. Awesome!


Thank you, Izzy! I appreciate all your nice words... and I never would have known about the Cara wallet if it hadn't been for you, so I tip my hat to you in thanks!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Went to the Three Bays Preservation fundraiser at the Nauticus Yacht Club last night. Wonderful cause and beautiful night!
> Elaine...I counted 5 women with an original Nantucket Basket bag! Thought of you.....[emoji6]



Love pictures...and you look fantastic SQ


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Brrrrrr... it's downright _chilly_ on the Central Coast today! Wearing a cashmere cardi (*Italian* cashmere, mind you!), a Marc Jacobs silk & wool shawl, and my Bal City bag for a pop of color.
> 
> And _inside_ that bag is my new Mulberry Cara wallet, embellished with lion and heart rivets. The color is oxblood... a little hard to capture, even with my good camera, but they didn't do a whole lot better on the Mulberry website! I love how lighweight this wallet is, how easily it holds all my cards, plus the leather (silky calfskin) is superb.


Looking good, Elaine...is that your new MJ shawl? I'm surprised at how many outfits your yellow Bal goes with, so versatile!
Love the oxblood Mulberry wallet...did you get it during the sale?


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> SQ, you look lovely!  What is a nantucker basket bag?


Here you go................
Original Nantucket Basket Bag...real ivory/scrimshaw plaque carved on the lid.


----------



## skyqueen

19flowers said:


> SQ, your Metis is perfect with your outfit.....my SL is Griotte, same color as Cilifene's.


For some reason, Flowers, I thought you bought a SL in the pink a few months ago...maybe someone else. But I'll make your gorgeous Griotte SL work...send it right over!!!
Last year I went to this fundraiser and wore my Birkin...everyone else was carrying a LV. This year I wore my Metis and I see all the Nantucket Basket Bags. Can't win!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Brrrrrr... it's downright _chilly_ on the Central Coast today! Wearing a cashmere cardi (*Italian* cashmere, mind you!), a Marc Jacobs silk & wool shawl, and my Bal City bag for a pop of color.
> 
> And _inside_ that bag is my new Mulberry Cara wallet, embellished with lion and heart rivets. The color is oxblood... a little hard to capture, even with my good camera, but they didn't do a whole lot better on the Mulberry website! I love how lighweight this wallet is, how easily it holds all my cards, plus the leather (silky calfskin) is superb.


You look fantastic Elaine. Love the wallet. It is really chilly here too. 


skyqueen said:


> Here you go................
> Original Nantucket Basket Bag...real ivory/scrimshaw plaque carved on the lid.



Wow, that is a work of art.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Brrrrrr... it's downright _chilly_ on the Central Coast today!


 


megt10 said:


> It is really chilly here too.


Wimps! [emoji12]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Wimps! [emoji12]



Totally


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Looking good, Elaine...is that your new MJ shawl? I'm surprised at how many outfits your yellow Bal goes with, so versatile!
> Love the oxblood Mulberry wallet...did you get it during the sale?



Hi, SQ! Yes, it's my new-to-me MJ shawl, bought at a terrific bargain from (bless their hearts) TheRealReal. That site could be very dangerous! I love the neutrals of the shawl... my other 3 MJ shawls have quite a bit of pattern to them, but I can wear this with pretty much everything.

Yes, I'm also surprised at how much my yellow Bal goes with. But since I wear nearly all black or navy, I guess it shouldn't be much of a surprise!

I didn't get the Mulberry wallet in the sale... the Cara with rivets is a new design. But the lovely SA at the boutique where I just bought my double-zip bayswater sent me a $100 gift card that had to be used before the end of the month, and it was burning a hole in my pocket. I figured a wallet made the most financial sense, percentage-wise!

I've started investigating Nantucket baskets. I've sold The Hubster on the idea that it would be part of our basket collection... and then occasionally I would carry it.:giggles: But do you have any idea how much the vintage ones COST???? I think we're going to go the "contemporary artisan" route, still through the same place you sent me. More later!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Wimps! [emoji12]


Bring it on! I love fog and wind!!!


----------



## luvprada

Elaine you look gorgeous. I love your taste in clothes and handbags!


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Here you go................
> Original Nantucket Basket Bag...real ivory/scrimshaw plaque carved on the lid.


Thanks SQ, I've never seen one before so I looked it up.  Beautiful workmanship, and i can see in my minds eye New England ladies strolling the summer coastline with one!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I've started investigating Nantucket baskets. I've sold The Hubster on the idea that it would be part of our basket collection... and then occasionally I would carry it.:giggles: But do you have any idea how much the vintage ones COST???? I think we're going to go the "contemporary artisan" route, still through the same place you sent me. More later!


The original/vintage Nantucket Basket Bags are very expensive...the workmanship, genuine ivory (since outlawed), artisian and scarcity make it expensive. I would assume most vintage Nantucket Bags belonged to someone who had died...that would bug me. [emoji79]
The contemporary bags are lovely and not cheap either.



mkpurselover said:


> Thanks SQ, I've never seen one before so I looked it up.  Beautiful workmanship, and i can see in my minds eye New England ladies strolling the summer coastline with one!


Absolutely, MK!


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Elaine you look gorgeous. I love your taste in clothes and handbags!


Thank you, *luv*! What a nice thing to say!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The original/vintage Nantucket Basket Bags are very expensive...the workmanship, genuine ivory (since outlawed), artisian and scarcity make it expensive. *I would assume most vintage Nantucket Bags belonged to someone who had died...that would bug me*. [emoji79]
> The contemporary bags are lovely and not cheap either.



Oh! I hadn't thought of that! Now that you mention it, that would kinda creep me out, too!

I've written to the owner of the shop, to discuss what her pricing would be on a contemporary one. Something like this, about 8" across and 7" high. I wouldn't need anything huge, since I'd just carry it when we go out to dinner. Though we've never been invited to a Yacht Club, la dee da!


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Oh! I hadn't thought of that! Now that you mention it, that would kinda creep me out, too!
> 
> I've written to the owner of the shop, to discuss what her pricing would be on a contemporary one. Something like this, about 8" across and 7" high. I wouldn't need anything huge, since I'd just carry it when we go out to dinner. Though we've never been invited to a Yacht Club, la dee da!



Since these bags are so valuable they may just as well have been sold by an owner who has gone off it or sold because it would generate money. Besides, there is no difference between buying something preloved and inherit a piece from somebody - if so there would hardly be any antiques coming on to the market, for new owners to cherish and enjoy &#128515;


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> Since these bags are so valuable they may just as well have been sold by an owner who has gone off it or sold because it would generate money. Besides, there is no difference between buying something preloved and inherit a piece from somebody - if so there would hardly be any antiques coming on to the market, for new owners to cherish and enjoy &#128515;


Well, that's a good point too, eliwon! And now that you mention it, I found my brand-new Bottega Veneta "pillow" bag in a local thrift store... and for all I know it was donated by the estate of a rich lady, yet I have *no* problem carrying it!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Well, that's a good point too, eliwon! And now that you mention it, I found my brand-new Bottega Veneta "pillow" bag in a local thrift store... and for all I know it was donated by the estate of a rich lady, yet I have *no* problem carrying it!



Wow how lucky I love these!


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Wow how lucky I love these!


Yes, I really lucked out, *luv*! I'm not saying that it only cost $20... the shop knew what it had! But I still only paid a fraction of the cost of what I _would_ have paid at the B.V. boutique... and I promise you, this bag had never been carried! It was pristine!


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Well, that's a good point too, eliwon! And now that you mention it, I found my brand-new Bottega Veneta "pillow" bag in a local thrift store... and for all I know it was donated by the estate of a rich lady, yet I have *no* problem carrying it!



And a very beautiful bag it is, too - you were so lucky to find this one


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Memorial Day to everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy Memorial Day to everyone!


And the same back atcha, dear! What's going on for Memorial Day out on your neck of the woods? Probably a fun seafood-and-wine-related event, I'd bet!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> And the same back atcha, dear! What's going on for Memorial Day out on your neck of the woods? Probably a fun seafood-and-wine-related event, I'd bet!


LOL! A parade then cookout at a friend's house................
Friday...the traffic was backed up almost 10 miles getting over the Sagamore Bridge to the Cape. We can use the revenue after our horrible winter! 
Thank God for back roads! [emoji41]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> LOL! A parade then cookout at a friend's house................
> Friday...the traffic was backed up almost 10 miles getting over the Sagamore Bridge to the Cape. We can use the revenue after our horrible winter!
> Thank God for back roads! [emoji41]



OMG, I remember that traffic.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! A parade then cookout at a friend's house................
> Friday...*the traffic was backed up almost 10 miles getting over the Sagamore Bridge* to the Cape. We can use the revenue after our horrible winter!
> Thank God for back roads! [emoji41]



The Hubster says "Ohhhhh... the good old Sagamore Bridge!" Back in the 60s, that woulda been N & his college pals heading to Falmouth Heights Beach on the hunt for for girls!  (He tells me it helped to have a "transistah" radio on their beach blanket, broadcasting The Sox... any trick in the book!)


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> Happy Memorial Day to everyone!




Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Izzy48

Yes, happy Memorial Day to all. Let's remember those who have given their all.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, happy Memorial Day to all. Let's remember those who have given their all.


+1, Izzy. We will never forget.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> OMG, I remember that traffic.


 


ElainePG said:


> The Hubster says "Ohhhhh... the good old Sagamore Bridge!" Back in the 60s, that woulda been N & his college pals heading to Falmouth Heights Beach on the hunt for for girls!  (He tells me it helped to have a "transistah" radio on their beach blanket, broadcasting The Sox... any trick in the book!)


The traffic was even worse leaving the Cape...backed up 10 miles!
Shoot me.........................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The traffic was even worse leaving the Cape...backed up 10 miles!
> Shoot me.........................


But just think of all the lovely $$$ that the tourists left behind!

Was the parade festive, and the barbecue fun?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Brrrrrr... it's downright _chilly_ on the Central Coast today! Wearing a cashmere cardi (*Italian* cashmere, mind you!), a Marc Jacobs silk & wool shawl, and my Bal City bag for a pop of color.
> 
> And _inside_ that bag is my new Mulberry Cara wallet, embellished with lion and heart rivets. The color is oxblood... a little hard to capture, even with my good camera, but they didn't do a whole lot better on the Mulberry website! I love how lighweight this wallet is, how easily it holds all my cards, plus the leather (silky calfskin) is superb.


Love your new wallet, Elaine.  It does look to be a very rich leather!  And your BV bag purchased at the thrift shop--what a bit of luck!  It is SO thrilling to find an item which should be "used" but turns out to be "perfectly new!"  I remember buying a pair of Tod's white driving mocs, pristine(with white, you know it easily!)at a thrift store,  and the only problem was they were a half size too small.  I felt they would stretch out, but sadly never did stretch enough.  I did sell them on Ebay so felt good about it.  Now I  have become obsessed with Jenny Kayne d'Orsay flats, which are quite expensive.  They have been restocked on Myhabit, so just ordered a white/beige pair, at a greatly reduced price.  I have no idea about sizes, but they are returnable, so why not?  It's a gloomy day, so shopping on line seems to be the preferred sport.   Oh, and my Burberry bag arrived today--thankfully I was home due to the gloom, and hopefully I will post later.  I love it!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Love your new wallet, Elaine.  It does look to be a very rich leather!  And your BV bag purchased at the thrift shop--what a bit of luck!  It is SO thrilling to find an item which should be "used" but turns out to be "perfectly new!"  I remember buying a pair of Tod's white driving mocs, pristine(with white, you know it easily!)at a thrift store,  and the only problem was they were a half size too small.  I felt they would stretch out, but sadly never did stretch enough.  I did sell them on Ebay so felt good about it.  Now I  have become obsessed with Jenny Kayne d'Orsay flats, which are quite expensive.  They have been restocked on Myhabit, so just ordered a white/beige pair, at a greatly reduced price.  I have no idea about sizes, but they are returnable, so why not?  It's a gloomy day, so shopping on line seems to be the preferred sport.   Oh, and my Burberry bag arrived today--thankfully I was home due to the gloom, and hopefully I will post later.  I love it!



Thank you so much, barbee! Yes, "thrifting" can be a ton of fun, especially if you live in an area where there are some rich people who donate items that have never been worn (or you're a smallish size, like I am, and people grow out of things.). I'm sorry the Tod's shoes didn't work out, but it's good you were able to sell them. I bought a pair of Ferragamo's for a fraction of their cost at a local consignment shop and had the same problem... they just wouldn't stretch enough to work for me. They are at a different consignment shop now, waiting to be adopted... fingers crossed! Unfortunately, I wear a size 5 1/2 shoe, so I don't know how many customers there will be. I brought in 7 pairs of shoes, and I'm just hoping someone with small feet will come in and buy up the whole bunch!

I don't know about Jenny Kayne, but I hope those flats work for you. I've had good luck with MyHabit returns, but I hope you can keep them.

Yes, please post pix of your new Burberry bag!


----------



## ElainePG

An injection in each hip this afternoon. Ouch! I'm down for the count until at least tomorrow. Will dream about current and future handbags.


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> An injection in each hip this afternoon. Ouch! I'm down for the count until at least tomorrow. Will dream about current and future handbags.



Ouch is right  take care


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> An injection in each hip this afternoon. Ouch! I'm down for the count until at least tomorrow. Will dream about current and future handbags.


You poor thing...hope you feel better today!
On a happier note...have you worn your gorgeous hot pink Willow, yet?


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Love your new wallet, Elaine.  It does look to be a very rich leather!  And your BV bag purchased at the thrift shop--what a bit of luck!  It is SO thrilling to find an item which should be "used" but turns out to be "perfectly new!"  I remember buying a pair of Tod's white driving mocs, pristine(with white, you know it easily!)at a thrift store,  and the only problem was they were a half size too small.  I felt they would stretch out, but sadly never did stretch enough.  I did sell them on Ebay so felt good about it.  Now I  have become obsessed with Jenny Kayne d'Orsay flats, which are quite expensive.  They have been restocked on Myhabit, so just ordered a white/beige pair, at a greatly reduced price.  I have no idea about sizes, but they are returnable, so why not?  It's a gloomy day, so shopping on line seems to be the preferred sport.   Oh, and my Burberry bag arrived today--thankfully I was home due to the gloom, and hopefully I will post later.  I love it!


I bought a pair of cheap Nine West d'Orsay flats...open toe. Love that look!
Post pics of your new Burberry bag..........................


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> Ouch is right  take care


Thank you, luv! Hopefully in a week or two my bursitis will get better. I sure hope so... I've had injections in my knee, both shoulders, and neck, but these were *really* painful! My orthopedist told me that most patients yell when he injects their hips, but I didn't even whimper. (I did, however, come very close to punching him in the nose...)


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You poor thing...hope you feel better today!
> On a happier note...*have you worn your gorgeous hot pink Willow, yet?*



As a matter of fact, I wore it to the doctor's office yesterday! It's a perfect match for this little cotton eyelet lace Halogen skirt that I just got on sale at Nordstrom. I wasn't even thinking of the bag when I bought the skirt; I just wanted something cute, & bright, and inexpensive (NOT black, LOL!) for summer. Don't you love it when that happens?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I bought a pair of cheap Nine West d'Orsay flats...open toe. Love that look!
> Post pics of your new Burberry bag..........................


Do you find the D'Orsay design comfortable? I worry that they won't provide enough support. I guess I should go to Macy's (our one & only department store) and try some on... they're definitely in style now!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> As a matter of fact, I wore it to the doctor's office yesterday! It's a perfect match for this little cotton eyelet lace Halogen skirt that I just got on sale at Nordstrom. I wasn't even thinking of the bag when I bought the skirt; I just wanted something cute, & bright, and inexpensive (NOT black, LOL!) for summer. Don't you love it when that happens?


The bag looks great, Elaine...very cheery!



ElainePG said:


> Do you find the D'Orsay design comfortable? I worry that they won't provide enough support. I guess I should go to Macy's (our one & only department store) and try some on... they're definitely in style now!


I haven't worn them yet...actually forgot about them until Barbee mentioned it. They were comfy when I tried them on. For $50. thought I'd take a chance. [emoji57]


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> As a matter of fact, I wore it to the doctor's office yesterday! It's a perfect match for this little cotton eyelet lace Halogen skirt that I just got on sale at Nordstrom. I wasn't even thinking of the bag when I bought the skirt; I just wanted something cute, & bright, and inexpensive (NOT black, LOL!) for summer. Don't you love it when that happens?



Lovely pinks Elaine


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> As a matter of fact, I wore it to the doctor's office yesterday! It's a perfect match for this little cotton eyelet lace Halogen skirt that I just got on sale at Nordstrom. I wasn't even thinking of the bag when I bought the skirt; I just wanted something cute, & bright, and inexpensive (NOT black, LOL!) for summer. Don't you love it when that happens?



What a lovely and FUN outfit, it really suits you, Elaine, you clearly feel comfortable in this&#128515;


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> As a matter of fact, I wore it to the doctor's office yesterday! It's a perfect match for this little cotton eyelet lace Halogen skirt that I just got on sale at Nordstrom. I wasn't even thinking of the bag when I bought the skirt; I just wanted something cute, & bright, and inexpensive (NOT black, LOL!) for summer. Don't you love it when that happens?


Very nice! Very pretty color in the skirt and handbag. I love color in clothing and handbags.  See below&#8230;.


----------



## Trudysmom

Took another Willis out today.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Lovely pinks Elaine


Thank you, dear cilifene! I had absolutely nothing in my closet like that skirt, but a little voice in my head said "buy this!"



eliwon said:


> What a lovely and FUN outfit, it really suits you, Elaine, you clearly feel comfortable in this&#128515;


I do, eliwon! I was afraid it might be too much color for me, but as long as I keep the rest of the outfit neutral, I think it's a fun look!



Trudysmom said:


> Very nice! Very pretty color in the skirt and handbag. *I love color in clothing and handbags.*  See below.


I know you do... and you do it so well!  I'm being influenced by some of the members of this thread to be more adventuresome with color... something very new for me!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Took another Willis out today.


That raspberry shade is absolutely divine, and i love the top you paired it with. You are a great advertisement for a colorful wardrobe!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *The bag looks great, Elaine...very cheery!*
> 
> 
> I haven't worn them yet...actually forgot about them until Barbee mentioned it. They were comfy when I tried them on. For $50. thought I'd take a chance. [emoji57]



Thank you, skyqueen! It's such a happy color... that's why I was bound & determined to get a bag that color for SS15, even if I had to go to the ends of the earth to find one!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> As a matter of fact, I wore it to the doctor's office yesterday! It's a perfect match for this little cotton eyelet lace Halogen skirt that I just got on sale at Nordstrom. I wasn't even thinking of the bag when I bought the skirt; I just wanted something cute, & bright, and inexpensive (NOT black, LOL!) for summer. Don't you love it when that happens?



They work well for me Elaine!


----------



## barbee

Here is my new Burberry bag--it's just called  "medium leather tote," in the light nude color.  This color is  sold out now, so that is a good feeling, as it will not be hanging around on the site.  The color is very pale, but I am loving it!  I made the right decision in sending the red Gucci back, as this is a perfect summery color for me, at less than half the price of the other.

The suglasses I am excited about also.  Prada Baroque, which have been around for some years.  I found them on Amazon, for about 40% off retail, and they are the real thing.  We all love to save money!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> They work well for me Elaine!


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3010697
> 
> Here is my new Burberry bag--it's just called  "medium leather tote," in the light nude color.  This color is  sold out now, so that is a good feeling, as it will not be hanging around on the site.  The color is very pale, but I am loving it!  I made the right decision in sending the red Gucci back, as this is a perfect summery color for me, at less than half the price of the other.
> 
> The suglasses I am excited about also.  Prada Baroque, which have been around for some years.  I found them on Amazon, for about 40% off retail, and they are the real thing.  We all love to save money!


Great bag AND sunglasses, barbee!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> View attachment 3010697
> 
> Here is my new Burberry bag--it's just called  "medium leather tote," in the light nude color.  This color is  sold out now, so that is a good feeling, as it will not be hanging around on the site.  The color is very pale, but I am loving it!  I made the right decision in sending the red Gucci back, as this is a perfect summery color for me, at less than half the price of the other.
> 
> The suglasses I am excited about also.  Prada Baroque, which have been around for some years.  I found them on Amazon, for about 40% off retail, and they are the real thing.  We all love to save money!



Beautiful bag and sunglasses - you look fantastic barbee... great outfit!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3010697
> 
> Here is my new Burberry bag--it's just called  "medium leather tote," in the light nude color.  This color is  sold out now, so that is a good feeling, as it will not be hanging around on the site.  The color is very pale, but I am loving it!  I made the right decision in sending the red Gucci back, as this is a perfect summery color for me, at less than half the price of the other.
> 
> The suglasses I am excited about also.  Prada Baroque, which have been around for some years.  I found them on Amazon, for about 40% off retail, and they are the real thing.  We all love to save money!




You remind me of Lisa Kudrow (Friends) in this pic! [emoji6]
Gorgeous bag!


----------



## barbee

Thanks, ladies.  And I suppose that is a compliment about Lisa Kudrow-haha!!!!!
But really, to be in love with a plain, simple bag--well, most of my bags, actually, are not flamboyant.  Only the Rockstud, which has been used quite a bit since I purchased.  I think I am done for awhile! I should send myself to Ban Island, really.


----------



## jmcadon

barbee said:


> View attachment 3010697
> 
> Here is my new Burberry bag--it's just called  "medium leather tote," in the light nude color.  This color is  sold out now, so that is a good feeling, as it will not be hanging around on the site.  The color is very pale, but I am loving it!  I made the right decision in sending the red Gucci back, as this is a perfect summery color for me, at less than half the price of the other.
> 
> The suglasses I am excited about also.  Prada Baroque, which have been around for some years.  I found them on Amazon, for about 40% off retail, and they are the real thing.  We all love to save money!



Oh, pretty color!  Love the sunnies, too.  I have a pair of Jimmy Choo sunnies that are similiar.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> View attachment 3010697
> 
> Here is my new Burberry bag--it's just called  "medium leather tote," in the light nude color.  This color is  sold out now, so that is a good feeling, as it will not be hanging around on the site.  The color is very pale, but I am loving it!  I made the right decision in sending the red Gucci back, as this is a perfect summery color for me, at less than half the price of the other.
> 
> The suglasses I am excited about also.  Prada Baroque, which have been around for some years.  I found them on Amazon, for about 40% off retail, and they are the real thing.  We all love to save money!



Love the bag, Barbee! Your sunglasses are great as well. I did the same thing you did and went to Amazon and bought Fendi "By The Way" sunglasses at a super discounted price but unfortunately mine are having prescription lens put in so that upped that money considerably. Really do like that bag!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> An injection in each hip this afternoon. Ouch! I'm down for the count until at least tomorrow. Will dream about current and future handbags.


Ouch. That so far has been the only injection that bothered me. Did they do it in the office? Mine was done in the hospital using the x-ray for guidance. So far I haven't had any benefit from it. In fact I believe it hurts more now than it did before. Katy thinks they must have hit a nerve. 


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, luv! Hopefully in a week or two my bursitis will get better. I sure hope so... I've had injections in my knee, both shoulders, and neck, but these were *really* painful! My orthopedist told me that most patients yell when he injects their hips, but I didn't even whimper. (I did, however, come very close to punching him in the nose...)


 I am really hoping that it works for you. I have flare-ups of bursitis and it's awful.


ElainePG said:


> As a matter of fact, I wore it to the doctor's office yesterday! It's a perfect match for this little cotton eyelet lace Halogen skirt that I just got on sale at Nordstrom. I wasn't even thinking of the bag when I bought the skirt; I just wanted something cute, & bright, and inexpensive (NOT black, LOL!) for summer. Don't you love it when that happens?


Great outfit Elaine. I love the skirt. It is such a happy color and looks wonderful on you.


ElainePG said:


> *Do you find the D'Orsay design comfortable*? I worry that they won't provide enough support. I guess I should go to Macy's (our one & only department store) and try some on... they're definitely in style now!



No.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Took another Willis out today.


Lovely outfit. I always love your pictures. Everything goes so well together. Even your jewelry is so perfect with the outfit. Speaking of which love the look of the bracelet.


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear cilifene! I had absolutely nothing in my closet like that skirt, but a little voice in my head said "buy this!"
> 
> 
> I do, eliwon! I was afraid it might be too much color for me, but as long as I keep the rest of the outfit neutral, I think it's a fun look!
> 
> 
> I know you do... and you do it so well! * I'm being influenced by some of the members of this thread to be more adventuresome with color.*.. something very new for me!


Life is too short not to wear color 


barbee said:


> View attachment 3010697
> 
> Here is my new Burberry bag--it's just called  "medium leather tote," in the light nude color.  This color is  sold out now, so that is a good feeling, as it will not be hanging around on the site.  The color is very pale, but I am loving it!  I made the right decision in sending the red Gucci back, as this is a perfect summery color for me, at less than half the price of the other.
> 
> The suglasses I am excited about also.  Prada Baroque, which have been around for some years.  I found them on Amazon, for about 40% off retail, and they are the real thing.  We all love to save money!



Your bag is beautiful and classy looking. Love it and the color. The sunglasses look fun too.


----------



## megt10

My LV Speedy arrived on Thursday. The color was beautiful, but I just wasn't in love. It felt really heavy when I put just my basics in it. I thought about it over the weekend as I didn't want the day that I had on Thursday to adversely affect my decision on whether to keep it or not. I sent it back Tuesday and think I made the right decision. I did buy a Todds bag from the NAP sale. It hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> My LV Speedy arrived on Thursday. The color was beautiful, but I just wasn't in love. It felt really heavy when I put just my basics in it. I thought about it over the weekend as I didn't want the day that I had on Thursday to adversely affect my decision on whether to keep it or not. I sent it back Tuesday and think I made the right decision. I did buy a Todds bag from the NAP sale. It hasn't arrived yet.


What a shame it didn't work for you, meg... I know how excited you were to get a Speedy. But you were smart to send it back if it didn't feel "perfect." Was that the bag in the incredible shade of purple?

Looking forward to seeing the Todds bag from NAP. I don't know a thing about their bags, though I'm sure it's great quality it *you're* buying it!

I've had x-ray guided injections before, but in this case he just did the injections in his office. I was extremely stiff and ouchy yesterday (the injections were Wednesday) but I'm feeing better today. It's too soon to tell yet whether the injections have helped the bursitis, though... first I have to recuperate from the injections! I was just relieved to find out that the hip pain which has been plaguing me since last fall was only bursitis and not part of the RA... I hadn't told anyone about it, because I thought I was stuck with it. I happened to mention it to my physical therapist, and she not only diagnosed it, she gave me exercises which (after I survive the injections, LOL!) will strengthen my hips so the inflammation doesn't come back. Fingers crossed!

Getting old(er) ain't for sissies!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Lovely outfit. I always love your pictures. Everything goes so well together. Even your jewelry is so perfect with the outfit. Speaking of which love the look of the bracelet.
> 
> *Life is too short not to wear color*
> 
> 
> Your bag is beautiful and classy looking. Love it and the color. The sunglasses look fun too.



I should put that on a little Post-It note and pin it up in my closet!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> My LV Speedy arrived on Thursday. The color was beautiful, but I just wasn't in love. It felt really heavy when I put just my basics in it. I thought about it over the weekend as I didn't want the day that I had on Thursday to adversely affect my decision on whether to keep it or not. I sent it back Tuesday and think I made the right decision. I did buy a Todds bag from the NAP sale. It hasn't arrived yet.


 I am also excited to see your Tods bag.  I had one,  a few years back, wore it to death, then passed it on to my daughter, who continued to use it to death.  I have great memories of that bag.  
The LV Speedy--I assume it was leather, making it weighty?  I love the looks of that bag, just sitting, but don't know if I could carry it easily, especially the larger size.  You know, we would have liked to see a pic, even though  you sent it back!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a shame it didn't work for you, meg... I know how excited you were to get a Speedy. But you were smart to send it back if it didn't feel "perfect." Was that the bag in the incredible shade of purple?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Todds bag from NAP. I don't know a thing about their bags, though I'm sure it's great quality it *you're* buying it!
> 
> I've had x-ray guided injections before, but in this case he just did the injections in his office. I was extremely stiff and ouchy yesterday (the injections were Wednesday) but I'm feeing better today. It's too soon to tell yet whether the injections have helped the bursitis, though... first I have to recuperate from the injections! I was just relieved to find out that the hip pain which has been plaguing me since last fall was only bursitis and not part of the RA... I hadn't told anyone about it, because I thought I was stuck with it. I happened to mention it to my physical therapist, and she not only diagnosed it, she gave me exercises which (after I survive the injections, LOL!) will strengthen my hips so the inflammation doesn't come back. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Getting old(er) ain't for sissies!


The color of the bag was that gorgeous purple color which I love. It was a beautiful bag. I think that it was the way that the items in the bag lay that made it feel uncomfortable. I also haven't been in a very happy mood which may have played a part in the decision to return it. My dear friend who has been fighting stage 3 metastatic breast cancer for the past 10 years found out on Thursday that it has spread. I knew that she wasn't doing very well, but she often has periods like that but bounces back. I don't think she is going to bounce back this time. She has been falling and having terrible headaches and seizures. Her parents told her that she probably needed to get a walker. She didn't want to do that after all she is only 45. I happened to have an extra walker that I bought for my MIL that was too wide for her, but it has a seat on it. I cleaned it all up and brought it over with a bag attached to add a little style. This was the bag that she had wanted when she was working paid for part of it and then brought it back when she couldn't work anymore. This is how I am going to use a walker if I need one in the future 

As far as the Tod's bag goes I have never owned one but loved the look of the one that I bought. I will see how I like it when it arrives. I am branching out from my normal brands and trying brands that I like the look of but don't see everyone else carrying.


ElainePG said:


> I should put that on a little Post-It note and pin it up in my closet!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I am also excited to see your Tods bag.  I had one,  a few years back, wore it to death, then passed it on to my daughter, who continued to use it to death.  I have great memories of that bag.
> The LV Speedy--I assume it was leather, making it weighty?  I love the looks of that bag, just sitting, but don't know if I could carry it easily, especially the larger size.  You know, we would have liked to see a pic, even though  you sent it back!!



Well, I posted a picture of the bag before it arrived. It should be back up on Yoogi's Closet now. It was leather and gorgeous but just too heavy for me. So in the meantime I wore my little LV that I just love. It holds everything I need even a mini iPad and isn't heavy at all. I also got pictures of the Versace jacket from all angels for Izzy.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Getting old(er) ain't for sissies!


I had to laugh, Elaine!
I had Bette Davies on a flight years ago...you could still smoke on the airplane and she smoked! Tiny with big boobs, she wore a black derby hat with black netting over her face. Very intimidating but I loved her...a real character! The other passengers were afraid to approach her but for the very few who did and asked for an autograph, she wrote.......
"Old age ain't for sissies"-Bette Davies
"No guts, no glory"-Bette Davies
One of the highlights of my career!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> My LV Speedy arrived on Thursday. The color was beautiful, but I just wasn't in love. It felt really heavy when I put just my basics in it. I thought about it over the weekend as I didn't want the day that I had on Thursday to adversely affect my decision on whether to keep it or not. I sent it back Tuesday and think I made the right decision. I did buy a Todds bag from the NAP sale. It hasn't arrived yet.


What a shame...it was a gorgeous color!



megt10 said:


> The color of the bag was that gorgeous purple color which I love. It was a beautiful bag. I think that it was the way that the items in the bag lay that made it feel uncomfortable. I also haven't been in a very happy mood which may have played a part in the decision to return it. My dear friend who has been fighting stage 3 metastatic breast cancer for the past 10 years found out on Thursday that it has spread. I knew that she wasn't doing very well, but she often has periods like that but bounces back. I don't think she is going to bounce back this time. She has been falling and having terrible headaches and seizures. Her parents told her that she probably needed to get a walker. She didn't want to do that after all she is only 45. I happened to have an extra walker that I bought for my MIL that was too wide for her, but it has a seat on it. I cleaned it all up and brought it over with a bag attached to add a little style. This was the bag that she had wanted when she was working paid for part of it and then brought it back when she couldn't work anymore. This is how I am going to use a walker if I need one in the future
> 
> As far as the Tod's bag goes I have never owned one but loved the look of the one that I bought. I will see how I like it when it arrives. I am branching out from my normal brands and trying brands that I like the look of but don't see everyone else carrying.


The poor dear...how awful! 
Well...if she has to use the walker she might as well use it in style!
Bravo, Meg!



megt10 said:


> Well, I posted a picture of the bag before it arrived. It should be back up on Yoogi's Closet now. It was leather and gorgeous but just too heavy for me. So in the meantime I wore my little LV that I just love. It holds everything I need even a mini iPad and isn't heavy at all. I also got pictures of the Versace jacket from all angels for Izzy.


That Versace jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> The color of the bag was that gorgeous purple color which I love. It was a beautiful bag. I think that it was the way that the items in the bag lay that made it feel uncomfortable. I also haven't been in a very happy mood which may have played a part in the decision to return it. My dear friend who has been fighting stage 3 metastatic breast cancer for the past 10 years found out on Thursday that it has spread. I knew that she wasn't doing very well, but she often has periods like that but bounces back. I don't think she is going to bounce back this time. She has been falling and having terrible headaches and seizures. Her parents told her that she probably needed to get a walker. She didn't want to do that after all she is only 45. I happened to have an extra walker that I bought for my MIL that was too wide for her, but it has a seat on it. I cleaned it all up and brought it over with a bag attached to add a little style. This was the bag that she had wanted when she was working paid for part of it and then brought it back when she couldn't work anymore. This is how I am going to use a walker if I need one in the future
> 
> As far as the Tod's bag goes I have never owned one but loved the look of the one that I bought. I will see how I like it when it arrives. I am branching out from my normal brands and trying brands that I like the look of but don't see everyone else carrying.


Oh, meg, I'm so very sad to hear about your friend. What a pity that her cancer has come back. And if she's been falling and getting headaches, it's possible that it's metastasized to the brain... which she probably knows, at one level.

You are a *doll* to fix up the walked and "accessorize" it with that stunning Chanel bag! This will really lift her spirits. Especially because it's a bag you already know she loves. What a dear friend you are.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I had to laugh, Elaine!
> I had Bette Davies on a flight years ago...you could still smoke on the airplane and she smoked! Tiny with big boobs, she wore a black derby hat with black netting over her face. Very intimidating but I loved her...a real character! The other passengers were afraid to approach her but for the very few who did and asked for an autograph, she wrote.......
> "Old age ain't for sissies"-Bette Davies
> "No guts, no glory"-Bette Davies
> One of the highlights of my career!


I just loved Bette Davis! From *All About Eve*: "Tighten your seatbelt, honey... it's gonna be a bumpy night."

A feisty old dame, if there ever was one. I hadn't realize I was quoting someone else, but I'm proud to be quoting her!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> What a shame...it was a gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> The poor dear...how awful!
> Well...if she has to use the walker she might as well use it in style!
> Bravo, Meg!
> 
> 
> That Versace jacket is gorgeous!


Thanks SQ. If I reach the walker stage I am going to wear my finest bags just like that and will be wearing a moto for warmth.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, meg, I'm so very sad to hear about your friend. What a pity that her cancer has come back. And if she's been falling and getting headaches, it's possible that it's metastasized to the brain... which she probably knows, at one level.
> 
> You are a *doll* to fix up the walked and "accessorize" it with that stunning Chanel bag! This will really lift her spirits. Especially because it's a bag you already know she loves. What a dear friend you are.


Thanks Elaine. I do believe that it has gone to her brain. She was with it one minute and said wow your skin looks amazing. I was without makeup and she hadn't known that I had a peel. The next thing I knew she couldn't even put a sentence together. I found out from Katy my friend and massage therapist that A's aunt died from the exact same thing. I never knew that. She heard it from one of my neighbors. It's a small close-knit community.


ElainePG said:


> I just loved Bette Davis! From *All About Eve*: "Tighten your seatbelt, honey... it's gonna be a bumpy night."
> 
> A feisty old dame, if there ever was one. I hadn't realize I was quoting someone else, but I'm proud to be quoting her!



+1


----------



## Izzy48

Meg, thank you for the pictures. The jacket is even more beautiful than I thought. The intricate detail is incredible. Make sure to wear it because it is exceptional. I love it!


----------



## Izzy48

+1 Meg there's nothing better than a good friend.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, thank you for the pictures. The jacket is even more beautiful than I thought. The intricate detail is incredible. Make sure to wear it because it is exceptional. I love it!


I knew that you would appreciate the intricacy of the jacket. That was the reason I kept it. It was so unique. Now that it fits I will be wearing it a lot more often.


Izzy48 said:


> +1 Meg there's nothing better than a good friend.


I agree. I have been blessed to have some wonderful friends.


----------



## Izzy48

Several months ago I asked some of the ladies from New York if they had seen the Shana Luther bags. She is a young handbag designer who has received multiple awards for her designs plus all of her bags are made in Brooklyn. It's nice to purchase something American made. I have followed her waiting for the right bag and it has happened, The Annie. A simple design, good size, can be carried multiple ways, and an organized interior. I preordered the bag because the price point is excellent. See what you all think about it. 

http://shanaluther.com/?product=ann...analuther.com/?product=annie-duffle-pre-order

The link above isn't working correctly so I don't know what the deal is. At first it pulled up my email. Anyway, it is www.shanaluther.com and the bag is the Annie.

If you click on her name in the top left corner it will probably show the Annie on a model.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Several months ago I asked some of the ladies from New York if they had seen the Shana Luther bags. She is a young handbag designer who has received multiple awards for her designs plus all of her bags are made in Brooklyn. It's nice to purchase something American made. I have followed her waiting for the right bag and it has happened, The Annie. A simple design, good size, can be carried multiple ways, and an organized interior. I preordered the bag because the price point is excellent. See what you all think about it.
> 
> http://shanaluther.com/?product=ann...analuther.com/?product=annie-duffle-pre-order
> 
> The link above isn't working correctly so I don't know what the deal is. At first it pulled up my email. Anyway, it is www.shanaluther.com and the bag is the Annie.
> 
> If you click on her name in the top left corner it will probably show the Annie on a model.


It looks like a great bag, Izzy! So versatile, with the different-length straps. And made in the U.S.A.; always a selling point! 

And it's even on sale!

I'll definitely want to see pictures when yours arrives.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> My LV Speedy arrived on Thursday. The color was beautiful, but I just wasn't in love. It felt really heavy when I put just my basics in it. I thought about it over the weekend as I didn't want the day that I had on Thursday to adversely affect my decision on whether to keep it or not. I sent it back Tuesday and think I made the right decision. I did buy a Todds bag from the NAP sale. It hasn't arrived yet.



They are simple construction of excellent leather and they wear beautifully. Mine is at least three years old and it still looks new.  Their bags are very high quality. I also have some of their accessories and they wear just as well.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It looks like a great bag, Izzy! So versatile, with the different-length straps. And made in the U.S.A.; always a selling point!
> 
> And it's even on sale!
> 
> I'll definitely want to see pictures when yours arrives.



I have not seen her things IRL but according to the reviews I read the quality is great. I hope so because I wanted a back up black bag that didn't cost a fortune. Plus the way it is made inside is good for me.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> My LV Speedy arrived on Thursday. The color was beautiful, but I just wasn't in love. It felt really heavy when I put just my basics in it. I thought about it over the weekend as I didn't want the day that I had on Thursday to adversely affect my decision on whether to keep it or not. I sent it back Tuesday and think I made the right decision. I did buy a Todds bag from the NAP sale. It hasn't arrived yet.



I'm sorry about the empreinte speedy Meg - I know about bags beeing too heavy


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I'm sorry about the empreinte speedy Meg - *I know about bags beeing too heavy*


I'm doing my "Sunday bag switch" into my new Saint Laurent Sac du Jour, in the size they call "small" but which looks "large" on me. This will be the first I've carried it since The Hubster bought it for me in April, and I'm so afraid it's going to be too heavy!

Will post later with a report. Fingers crossed that I don't put it on my shoulder and go crashing to the floor!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> They are simple construction of excellent leather and they wear beautifully. Mine is at least three years old and it still looks new.  Their bags are very high quality. I also have some of their accessories and they wear just as well.


The Tod's bag has come and gone. It was nice and lightweight, but it just wasn't me. 


Cilifene said:


> I'm sorry about the empreinte speedy Meg - I know about bags beeing too heavy


I was so sorry too because the bag was gorgeous. It didn't feel too heavy until I put my things in it. I have other bags of similar weights, but it was the way that the items in the bag were positioned that made it uncomfortable to carry. With 3 bulging discs in my neck, I am more cognizant than ever about the weight that I am carrying.


ElainePG said:


> I'm doing my "Sunday bag switch" into my new Saint Laurent Sac du Jour, in the size they call "small" but which looks "large" on me. This will be the first I've carried it since The Hubster bought it for me in April, and I'm so afraid it's going to be too heavy!
> 
> Will post later with a report. Fingers crossed that I don't put it on my shoulder and go crashing to the floor!



I can't wait to see the new bag.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm doing my "Sunday bag switch" into my new Saint Laurent Sac du Jour, in the size they call "small" but which looks "large" on me. This will be the first I've carried it since The Hubster bought it for me in April, and I'm so afraid it's going to be too heavy!
> 
> Will post later with a report. Fingers crossed that I don't put it on my shoulder and go crashing to the floor!



I really hope it works out for you Elaine! I tried the bag in the store last week, and it is too heavy for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I really hope it works out for you Elaine! I tried the bag in the store last week, and it is too heavy for me.


Uh-oh! Now I'm nervous!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *The Tod's bag has come and gone. It was nice and lightweight, but it just wasn't me.*
> 
> I was so sorry too because the bag was gorgeous. It didn't feel too heavy until I put my things in it. I have other bags of similar weights, but it was the way that the items in the bag were positioned that made it uncomfortable to carry. With 3 bulging discs in my neck, I am more cognizant than ever about the weight that I am carrying.
> 
> 
> *I can't wait to see the new bag.*



I'm sorry the Tod's bag didn't work, meg. At least you know yourself and your style very well, so you could tell immediately. Better than keeping it and then wondering a year later why you never carried it! I've certainly done that...

Did you not see the reveal? I posted it here on April 30: http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/reveal-classic-small-sac-du-jour-904090.html . Someone posted yesterday, asking to see a "what's in your bag" photo, so I'll do that later today and post it on that thread. I can also post that photo here, but I'm in my Sunday Grubbies today so I'm *definitely* not posting a model pic! 

What are you being told about the 3 bulging discs in your neck? Will you have treatment for them?


----------



## ElainePG

Whew! I just filled my Saint Laurent small SDJ, and it's not too heavy. I think if I carried more, it probably would be, but I tend to "travel light." Here is a picture of the bag contents, with the exception of my iPhone 6+, which I used to take the picture! 

What's in the bag:
- my new Mulberry "Cara" embellished wallet
- 2 pouches: leather for cosmetics, fabric for meds
- house keys & car keys
- cloth eyeglass cleaner
- packet of tissues
- red leather jotter and Zebra mini-pen
- folding fan (darn those RA sweats!)

I wouldn't walk two miles carrying it. But for running errands when I'm using the car, it's fine. And one size down would have been too small. I do love the elegance of the bag design. And isn't it nice how the wallet matches the bag? Serendipity!


----------



## luvprada

ElainePG said:


> Whew! I just filled my Saint Laurent small SDJ, and it's not too heavy. I think if I carried more, it probably would be, but I tend to "travel light." Here is a picture of the bag contents, with the exception of my iPhone 6+, which I used to take the picture!
> 
> What's in the bag:
> - my new Mulberry "Cara" embellished wallet
> - 2 pouches: leather for cosmetics, fabric for meds
> - house keys & car keys
> - cloth eyeglass cleaner
> - packet of tissues
> - red leather jotter and Zebra mini-pen
> - folding fan (darn those RA sweats!)
> 
> I wouldn't walk two miles carrying it. But for running errands when I'm using the car, it's fine. And one size down would have been too small. I do love the elegance of the bag design. And isn't it nice how the wallet matches the bag? Serendipity!



It's gorgeous enjoy !


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> It's gorgeous enjoy !


Thanks, *luv*!

BTW, how did that "selfie stick" from Amazon work out? I have one in my Wish List, but I've wanted to hear from you. Is it any better than taking shots in the mirror with your iPhone pointed away from you, other than the fact that the iPhone doesn't appear in the photo?


----------



## luvprada

I just set it up yesterday and it was easy enough to do myself as most things,  even simple I get stuck. Played with it for a few minutes and I think it will be better


----------



## ElainePG

luvprada said:


> I just set it up yesterday and it was easy enough to do myself as most things,  even simple I get stuck. Played with it for a few minutes and I think it will be better


Looking forward to seeing your first selfie here on this thread!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Whew! I just filled my Saint Laurent small SDJ, and it's not too heavy. I think if I carried more, it probably would be, but I tend to "travel light." Here is a picture of the bag contents, with the exception of my iPhone 6+, which I used to take the picture!
> 
> What's in the bag:
> - my new Mulberry "Cara" embellished wallet
> - 2 pouches: leather for cosmetics, fabric for meds
> - house keys & car keys
> - cloth eyeglass cleaner
> - packet of tissues
> - red leather jotter and Zebra mini-pen
> - folding fan (darn those RA sweats!)
> 
> I wouldn't walk two miles carrying it. But for running errands when I'm using the car, it's fine. And one size down would have been too small. I do love the elegance of the bag design. And isn't it nice how the wallet matches the bag? Serendipity!



Good for you dear! - I love the bag Elaine


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> The Tod's bag has come and gone. It was nice and lightweight, but it just wasn't me.
> 
> I was so sorry too because the bag was gorgeous. It didn't feel too heavy until I put my things in it. I have other bags of similar weights, but it was the way that the items in the bag were positioned that made it uncomfortable to carry. With 3 bulging discs in my neck, I am more cognizant than ever about the weight that I am carrying.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the new bag.



Meg, I would have been shocked if you had kept the Tod's bag. I just couldn't see you carrying a Tod's even thought they are lovely high end bags.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Whew! I just filled my Saint Laurent small SDJ, and it's not too heavy. I think if I carried more, it probably would be, but I tend to "travel light." Here is a picture of the bag contents, with the exception of my iPhone 6+, which I used to take the picture!
> 
> What's in the bag:
> - my new Mulberry "Cara" embellished wallet
> - 2 pouches: leather for cosmetics, fabric for meds
> - house keys & car keys
> - cloth eyeglass cleaner
> - packet of tissues
> - red leather jotter and Zebra mini-pen
> - folding fan (darn those RA sweats!)
> 
> I wouldn't walk two miles carrying it. But for running errands when I'm using the car, it's fine. And one size down would have been too small. I do love the elegance of the bag design. And isn't it nice how the wallet matches the bag? Serendipity!




Your Mulberry wallet is beautiful with your lovely new bag! The "hubster" did you proud because your bag is so high quality plus just lovely. I also saw your new Mulberry double zip tote in your color IRL and it is special, just fabulous. I stand by my statement that your double zip in the color you chose is the best looking I have seen.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I had to laugh, Elaine!
> I had Bette Davies on a flight years ago...you could still smoke on the airplane and she smoked! Tiny with big boobs, she wore a black derby hat with black netting over her face. Very intimidating but I loved her...a real character! The other passengers were afraid to approach her but for the very few who did and asked for an autograph, she wrote.......
> "Old age ain't for sissies"-Bette Davies
> "No guts, no glory"-Bette Davies
> One of the highlights of my career![/QUOTE
> 
> I adore hearing your memories of these characters you have met! Did she really have special eyes? Remember Elton John wrote about Betty Davis eyes?


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, I would have been shocked if you had kept the Tod's bag. I just couldn't see you carrying a Tod's even thought they are lovely high end bags.


LOL, that is exactly what my DH said. He thought it was so not me.


ElainePG said:


> Whew! I just filled my Saint Laurent small SDJ, and it's not too heavy. I think if I carried more, it probably would be, but I tend to "travel light." Here is a picture of the bag contents, with the exception of my iPhone 6+, which I used to take the picture!
> 
> What's in the bag:
> - my new Mulberry "Cara" embellished wallet
> - 2 pouches: leather for cosmetics, fabric for meds
> - house keys & car keys
> - cloth eyeglass cleaner
> - packet of tissues
> - red leather jotter and Zebra mini-pen
> - folding fan (darn those RA sweats!)
> 
> I wouldn't walk two miles carrying it. But for running errands when I'm using the car, it's fine. And one size down would have been too small. I do love the elegance of the bag design. And isn't it nice how the wallet matches the bag? Serendipity!



It is lovely Elaine. I am glad that it isn't too heavy. I try and travel light these days too.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Good for you dear! - I love the bag Elaine


Thank you so much, cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Your Mulberry wallet is beautiful with your lovely new bag! The "hubster" did you proud because your bag is so high quality plus just lovely. I also saw your new Mulberry double zip tote in your color IRL and it is special, just fabulous. I stand by my statement that your double zip in the color you chose is the best looking I have seen.



I was happily surprised that my new wallet matched my bag, Izzy... I hadn't even thought about it! Yes, The Hubster definitely did well by me! I'm very lucky that he "gets" my bag obsession.

As for my new Mulberry bag, if I had to pick just one bag from my collection to wear every day, that bag would be it. It's perfect in every way: color, size, weight, and just overall "wearability." Thank you for steering me towards it!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> LOL, that is exactly what my DH said. He thought it was so not me.
> 
> 
> *It is lovely Elaine. I am glad that it isn't too heavy. I try and travel light these days too.*


Thank you, meg. I think travelling light is a really good idea, especially considering that you're often pushing your MIL's wheelchair plus carrying a ton of other things.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Whew! I just filled my Saint Laurent small SDJ, and it's not too heavy. I think if I carried more, it probably would be, but I tend to "travel light." Here is a picture of the bag contents, with the exception of my iPhone 6+, which I used to take the picture!
> 
> What's in the bag:
> - my new Mulberry "Cara" embellished wallet
> - 2 pouches: leather for cosmetics, fabric for meds
> - house keys & car keys
> - cloth eyeglass cleaner
> - packet of tissues
> - red leather jotter and Zebra mini-pen
> - folding fan (darn those RA sweats!)
> 
> I wouldn't walk two miles carrying it. But for running errands when I'm using the car, it's fine. And one size down would have been too small. I do love the elegance of the bag design. And isn't it nice how the wallet matches the bag? Serendipity!


Perfect, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Perfect, Elaine!


Thank you, barbee!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Whew! I just filled my Saint Laurent small SDJ, and it's not too heavy. I think if I carried more, it probably would be, but I tend to "travel light." Here is a picture of the bag contents, with the exception of my iPhone 6+, which I used to take the picture!
> 
> What's in the bag:
> - my new Mulberry "Cara" embellished wallet
> - 2 pouches: leather for cosmetics, fabric for meds
> - house keys & car keys
> - cloth eyeglass cleaner
> - packet of tissues
> - red leather jotter and Zebra mini-pen
> - folding fan (darn those RA sweats!)
> 
> I wouldn't walk two miles carrying it. But for running errands when I'm using the car, it's fine. And one size down would have been too small. I do love the elegance of the bag design. And isn't it nice how the wallet matches the bag? Serendipity!


Such a lovely bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Took one of my D&B pocket clutch bags out today.


----------



## jmcadon

Carrying my Bottega Veneta Armatura today!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Such a lovely bag!


Thank you, *Trudys*!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Took one of my D&B pocket clutch bags out today.


It's so fabulous with your outfit! Love the pattern on the blouse.


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Carrying my Bottega Veneta Armatura today!


Drooling over the BV... is it silver? It seems to be glowing!


----------



## jmcadon

ElainePG said:


> Drooling over the BV... is it silver? It seems to be glowing!



Thanks sweetie...it is like a pewter color.  It can also look goldish in different light.


----------



## jmcadon

megt10 said:


> The color of the bag was that gorgeous purple color which I love. It was a beautiful bag. I think that it was the way that the items in the bag lay that made it feel uncomfortable. I also haven't been in a very happy mood which may have played a part in the decision to return it. My dear friend who has been fighting stage 3 metastatic breast cancer for the past 10 years found out on Thursday that it has spread. I knew that she wasn't doing very well, but she often has periods like that but bounces back. I don't think she is going to bounce back this time. She has been falling and having terrible headaches and seizures. Her parents told her that she probably needed to get a walker. She didn't want to do that after all she is only 45. I happened to have an extra walker that I bought for my MIL that was too wide for her, but it has a seat on it. I cleaned it all up and brought it over with a bag attached to add a little style. This was the bag that she had wanted when she was working paid for part of it and then brought it back when she couldn't work anymore. This is how I am going to use a walker if I need one in the future
> 
> As far as the Tod's bag goes I have never owned one but loved the look of the one that I bought. I will see how I like it when it arrives. I am branching out from my normal brands and trying brands that I like the look of but don't see everyone else carrying.



You are such a good friend, Meg...how heartbreaking for her at that young age.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Took one of my D&B pocket clutch bags out today.


Great outfit. I love your top.


jmcadon said:


> Carrying my Bottega Veneta Armatura today!


This is a fabulous bag. I love the color of it.


jmcadon said:


> You are such a good friend, Meg...how heartbreaking for her at that young age.


Aww, thank you JM. I am doing what I can to make her feel better. I know Chanel always makes me feel better . Seriously, I have been so depressed. I have had to stop being that way while she is still here.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Whew! I just filled my Saint Laurent small SDJ, and it's not too heavy. I think if I carried more, it probably would be, but I tend to "travel light." Here is a picture of the bag contents, with the exception of my iPhone 6+, which I used to take the picture!
> 
> What's in the bag:
> - my new Mulberry "Cara" embellished wallet
> - 2 pouches: leather for cosmetics, fabric for meds
> - house keys & car keys
> - cloth eyeglass cleaner
> - packet of tissues
> - red leather jotter and Zebra mini-pen
> - folding fan (darn those RA sweats!)
> 
> I wouldn't walk two miles carrying it. But for running errands when I'm using the car, it's fine. And one size down would have been too small. I do love the elegance of the bag design. And isn't it nice how the wallet matches the bag? Serendipity!


Very organized, Elaine...you don't need a purse organizer!



Trudysmom said:


> Took one of my D&B pocket clutch bags out today.


 


jmcadon said:


> Carrying my Bottega Veneta Armatura today!


Lovely bags, ladies!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Great outfit. I love your top.
> 
> This is a fabulous bag. I love the color of it.
> 
> Aww, thank you JM. I am doing what I can to make her feel better. I know Chanel always makes me feel better . *Seriously, I have been so depressed. I have had to stop being that way while she is still here.*



Yes, of course. It's such a very hard thing. It must be so difficult to "lift yourself up" when she visits.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *Very organized, Elaine...you don't need a purse organizer!*
> 
> Lovely bags, ladies!



No, this particular tote is good that way. There's a center zippered section, where I put my wallet, and then an open area on each side of that (and a zippered side pocket for keys.) Plus, because I use a *leather* pouch for cosmetics and a *cloth* one for meds, I can tell by "feel" which one is which!

Now my only concern is that I've heard on the YSL forum that the SDJ tends to "sag" after a while (don't we all???). Right now it's lovely and squared-off, but I'd *hate* it if it weren't boxy-looking. I keep it stuffed and stored in its dust bag when I'm not using it, and I don't keep it overly-full, but I'm kind of holding my breath. After all that $$$, I don't want a floppy handbag. 

Not that I'm against floppy handbags... I love my Bals! But this one would look *awful* if it lost its shape.


----------



## ElainePG

jmcadon said:


> Thanks sweetie...it is like a pewter color.  It can also look goldish in different light.


That's the great thing about metallics, how they change colors in different lighting. Have you had it for a while?


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch today.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today.


Terrific outfit, *trudys*! I love the way your necklace matches your bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Terrific outfit, *trudys*! I love the way your necklace matches your bag!


Thank you. That statement necklace is so pretty. Hard to see with that top since the colors are the same. I need to wear it with my new white summer poncho top next time. It has white embroidery and the sleeves are so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I just bought this florentine bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> I just unpacked this florentine beauty.



That's gorgeous!  I love the color!!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I just bought this florentine bag.


FABulous color! Looking forward to seeing the outfit you pair it with!


----------



## luvprada

elainepg said:


> fabulous color! Looking forward to seeing the outfit you pair it with!



+ 1


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Yes, of course. It's such a very hard thing. It must be so difficult to "lift yourself up" when she visits.


She can't visit right now. She can't drive anymore either as she has been passing out. I was cheered to hear that she went back to the nail salon to get her toenails painted.


Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today.


Great outfit Trudy.


Trudysmom said:


> I just bought this florentine bag.



I love the color of this bag.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> She can't visit right now. She can't drive anymore either as she has been passing out. *I was cheered to hear that she went back to the nail salon to get her toenails painted.*
> 
> Great outfit Trudy.
> 
> 
> I love the color of this bag.


Anything that lifts her spirits. Pedicures are good that way.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Anything that lifts her spirits. Pedicures are good that way.



That was part 2 of the pedicure. She had a seizure during the first half and had to leave after that. Damned if she didn't get back to finish the job asap!


----------



## megt10

I have a new bag that I am actually keeping and love. Balenciaga Bowling. I got it on pre-sale a few weeks ago from Steve at Balenciaga at SCP. It arrived yesterday. I have better pictures (I hope) haven't downloaded yet. I wore it today. Princess liked it too.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have a new bag that I am actually keeping and love. Balenciaga Bowling. I got it on pre-sale a few weeks ago from Steve at Balenciaga at SCP. It arrived yesterday. I have better pictures (I hope) haven't downloaded yet. I wore it today. Princess liked it too.


I love it, meg! Will def want to see a model shot. This must be a new Bal style, right? Is it large? Or do you think it would work for me? I LOVE the shape!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That was part 2 of the pedicure. She had a seizure during the first half and had to leave after that. Damned if she didn't get back to finish the job asap!


She sounds like a real trouper!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I love it, meg! Will def want to see a model shot. This must be a new Bal style, right? Is it large? Or do you think it would work for me? I LOVE the shape!



It isn't large at all. I hadn't seen the style either it opens up quite wide and is very lightweight. You would need to add a couple of holes as the cross body strap is long. I did get real pictures today and will post them tomorrow. Here are the specs found on eBay. This is the exact bag. It was 30% off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AW2015-BALE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> She sounds like a real trouper!



She is a fashionista above all and has the best attitude.


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> I have a new bag that I am actually keeping and love. Balenciaga Bowling. I got it on pre-sale a few weeks ago from Steve at Balenciaga at SCP. It arrived yesterday. I have better pictures (I hope) haven't downloaded yet. I wore it today. Princess liked it too.


A lovely bag and photo of your cat!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> A lovely bag and photo of your cat!



Thanks so much Trudy.


----------



## Izzy48

I have purchased my first Dooney & Bourke bag since I have no idea when. I am absolutely thrilled with the bag. The profile is great, the size is just right, the leather can be wiped dry with no damage, and I love the color.
	

		
			
		

		
	




A friend of mine is staying with me this week while studying at the University of Tennessee a specialty forensic science course. I noticed her unusual bag  but did not recognize it as a D &B. It is an incredibly fun bag but very high-quality. The name of the bag is The Haunted House.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday's outfit with the new bowling bag.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Anything that lifts her spirits. Pedicures are good that way.




I have always admired this bag! Love the color as well!


----------



## Izzy48

Wow Meg, you are just looking so well put together and stylish!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's outfit with the new bowling bag.


Wow, meg. Just... wow. Is this a new design for Balenciaga?

I don't need yet another blue bag (for sure!) and besides, my budget is busted for the rest of the year, but I could definitely see buying it in a different color some time in the future. Does it only come in Bleu Persan, or did Steve say it came in other colors?

BTW, *love* your striped suit! Ah the joys of being tall... I can wear a striped top if I wear a solid skirt, and then a jacket or scarf over the top to break up the line of the stripes, but there's no way I could wear horizontal stripes top & bottom. You look _supremely_ elegant!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have purchased my first Dooney & Bourke bag since I have no idea when. I am absolutely thrilled with the bag. The profile is great, the size is just right, the leather can be wiped dry with no damage, and I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018621
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is staying with me this week while studying at the University of Tennessee a specialty forensic science course. I noticed her unusual bag  but did not recognize it as a D &B. It is an incredibly fun bag but very high-quality. The name of the bag is The Haunted House.
> 
> View attachment 3018622
> View attachment 3018623
> View attachment 3018624


What a fun bag you bought, Izzy! I love how colorful and playful it is. Did you buy it on line, or in a store? I love that domed shape... so graceful. Does it have a strap, or just handles?

I wonder why you're friend's bag is called The Haunted House? There's *got* to be a story behind it!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I have purchased my first Dooney & Bourke bag since I have no idea when. I am absolutely thrilled with the bag. The profile is great, the size is just right, the leather can be wiped dry with no damage, and I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018621
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is staying with me this week while studying at the University of Tennessee a specialty forensic science course. I noticed her unusual bag  but did not recognize it as a D &B. It is an incredibly fun bag but very high-quality. The name of the bag is The Haunted House.
> 
> View attachment 3018622
> View attachment 3018623
> View attachment 3018624


I love your new bag, Izzy. The two-tone color is beautiful. Your friends bag is really interesting and looks like a great bag for travel.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Wow Meg, you are just looking so well put together and stylish!


Thank you Izzy.


ElainePG said:


> Wow, meg. Just... wow. Is this a new design for Balenciaga?
> 
> I don't need yet another blue bag (for sure!) and besides, my budget is busted for the rest of the year, but I could definitely see buying it in a different color some time in the future. Does it only come in Bleu Persan, or did Steve say it came in other colors?
> 
> BTW, *love* your striped suit! Ah the joys of being tall... I can wear a striped top if I wear a solid skirt, and then a jacket or scarf over the top to break up the line of the stripes, but there's no way I could wear horizontal stripes top & bottom. You look _supremely_ elegant!



Thanks Elaine. The suit is new. It is DVF and lightweight cotton that I bought from the NAP sales. There is a top that goes with the skirt that is on sale at Nordstrom so I got that as well. Won't wear it all together. 

As far as the Bowling bag is concerned I don't know if it is a new style or not. I haven't been paying close attention to Balenciaga since A.Wang took over. Steve sent me pictures of two that were on sale the other was a light pink called rose Aubepine. I doubt that he has that one available anymore as he only had 2 of them. He might be able to find one on sale for you. It was 999.00. I saw some on Gilt this morning too. I believe that you have Steve's contact info if not let me know and I will send it to you. He really is awesome.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today.


 


Trudysmom said:


> I just bought this florentine bag.


You've done it again, Trudy...perfect in every way!
I see a blue outfit on your horizon. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> That was part 2 of the pedicure. She had a seizure during the first half and had to leave after that. Damned if she didn't get back to finish the job asap!


I hate to hear this...poor dear but what a trooper!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday's outfit with the new bowling bag.


Great outfit but love the H Rodeo bag charm!


----------



## skyqueen

I had a pink agate, pink branded agate with pink crystal necklace made by one of my favorite jewelry designers. I wanted something pink/fuchsia to go with my bag and clothes. Just perfect!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I hate to hear this...poor dear but what a trooper!
> 
> 
> Great outfit but love the H Rodeo bag charm!



Thanks, SQ. I just got the charm but since I never carry my SB thought it would go nicely on the bowling bag. I took it off when Princess starting eyeing it. She loves to chew. 

Yes, my friend has been fighting for so long now and through it all has remained upbeat, positive and supremely stylish.


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> I have purchased my first Dooney & Bourke bag since I have no idea when. I am absolutely thrilled with the bag. The profile is great, the size is just right, the leather can be wiped dry with no damage, and I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018621
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is staying with me this week while studying at the University of Tennessee a specialty forensic science course. I noticed her unusual bag  but did not recognize it as a D &B. It is an incredibly fun bag but very high-quality. The name of the bag is The Haunted House.
> 
> View attachment 3018622
> View attachment 3018623
> View attachment 3018624


Really nice zip zip. The black Smith bag is pretty too.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I had a pink agate, pink branded agate with pink crystal necklace made by one of my favorite jewelry designers. I wanted something pink/fuchsia to go with my bag and clothes. Just perfect!



You are right it is just perfect.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> I had a pink agate, pink branded agate with pink crystal necklace made by one of my favorite jewelry designers. I wanted something pink/fuchsia to go with my bag and clothes. Just perfect!


Very pretty, I love Fushia.


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's outfit with the new bowling bag.


That is a very nice bag.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you Izzy.
> 
> 
> Thanks Elaine. The suit is new. It is DVF and lightweight cotton that I bought from the NAP sales. There is a top that goes with the skirt that is on sale at Nordstrom so I got that as well. Won't wear it all together.
> 
> As far as the Bowling bag is concerned I don't know if it is a new style or not. I haven't been paying close attention to Balenciaga since A.Wang took over. Steve sent me pictures of two that were on sale the other was a light pink called rose Aubepine. I doubt that he has that one available anymore as he only had 2 of them. He might be able to find one on sale for you. It was 999.00. I saw some on Gilt this morning too. I believe that you have Steve's contact info if not let me know and I will send it to you. He really is awesome.


I saw the one on Gilt, which is a color I could really like for autumn. But it's final sale, and I'm NOT about to do tht with a bag I've never tried!

I'll wait until next year, when I go to the Balenciaga boutique in the Valley Fair mall in San Jose. Then I'll know if it's the bag for me. But thank you for the offer of Steve's info... he certainly does do well by you!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> That is a very nice bag.



Thank you. I am really happy with it. Good thing too since it was a final sale.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I had a pink agate, pink branded agate with pink crystal necklace made by one of my favorite jewelry designers. I wanted something pink/fuchsia to go with my bag and clothes. Just perfect!


What a cheerful mix of hot pinks, skyqueen! She really did well by you with that garnet necklace. I had no I dea that garnet came in that shade! I always thought it was just a dark red. Your Philip Lim bag, flowered shawl, and necklace are great statement pieces.

Now go out and eat some lobstah!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I am really happy with it. Good thing too since it was a final sale.


Ooooh... brave girl! And you hadn't tried on the bag??? 

Then again, I know you have a ton of confidency in Steve, and he knows your style *very* well. I'm so glad it worked out for you!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I saw the one on Gilt, which is a color I could really like for autumn. But it's final sale, and I'm NOT about to do tht with a bag I've never tried!
> 
> I'll wait until next year, when I go to the Balenciaga boutique in the Valley Fair mall in San Jose. Then I'll know if it's the bag for me. But thank you for the offer of Steve's info... he certainly does do well by you!



I agree about Gilt. I hardly ever buy a bag from Gilt because they are always final sales and honestly their prices aren't that great. You can do just as well or better keeping an eye on the department store sales. I like BG as they have a large selection of nice bags that go on sale and no sales tax.  I did buy the Bowling Bag from Steve on final sale, but he knows me pretty well and said I would like it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Ooooh... brave girl! And you hadn't tried on the bag???
> 
> Then again, I know you have a ton of confidency in Steve, and he knows your style *very* well. I'm so glad it worked out for you!



Yep.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> You are right it is just perfect.


 


Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty, I love Fushia.


 


ElainePG said:


> What a cheerful mix of hot pinks, skyqueen! She really did well by you with that garnet necklace. I had no I dea that garnet came in that shade! I always thought it was just a dark red. Your Philip Lim bag, flowered shawl, and necklace are great statement pieces.
> 
> Now go out and eat some lobstah!


Thanks, girls...it really came out nice!
It's P's B-Day so we are going out to dinner at the HYC Saturday night with a group of friends. Hope the weather is nice because the ocean view is fantastic. I'm wearing this necklace on a black outfit and will try to take a pic.........................
I intend to have a 2lb boiled lobsta, Elaine!!!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, girls...it really came out nice!
> It's P's B-Day so we are going out to dinner at the HYC Saturday night with a group of friends. Hope the weather is nice because the ocean view is fantastic. I'm wearing this necklace on a black outfit and will try to take a pic.........................
> I intend to have a 2lb boiled lobsta, Elaine!!!



I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I have purchased my first Dooney & Bourke bag since I have no idea when. I am absolutely thrilled with the bag. The profile is great, the size is just right, the leather can be wiped dry with no damage, and I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018621
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is staying with me this week while studying at the University of Tennessee a specialty forensic science course. I noticed her unusual bag  but did not recognize it as a D &B. It is an incredibly fun bag but very high-quality. The name of the bag is The Haunted House.
> 
> View attachment 3018622
> View attachment 3018623
> View attachment 3018624


You've been holding out on me, Izzy. LOL!
Gorgeous color! I think Trudy has a gorgeous periwinkle bag, too!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I can't wait to see pictures.


+1
AND maybe a picture of the two lobstahs! *So* jealous!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I agree about Gilt. *I hardly ever buy a bag from Gilt because they are always final sales and honestly their prices aren't that great.* You can do just as well or better keeping an eye on the department store sales. I like BG as they have a large selection of nice bags that go on sale and no sales tax.  I did buy the Bowling Bag from Steve on final sale, but he knows me pretty well and said I would like it.



I've only bought 1 bag on Gilt, but it was a Marc Jacobs bag I already owned in a different color so I knew I'd like it. Plus, it was 1/2 price, so even though it was a final sale I just crossed my fingers and *hoped* it wouldn't arrive damaged! (It didn't.) But I doubt I'd take that kind of chance again... you're right that the prices of their bags aren't usually exceptionally low.

I don't tend to buy from BG, but I love the idea of no tax! I'll have to check them out!

And on a different topic, if anyone is interested in buying something for the man in your life, Bullock & Jones is discounting their non-sale items 25% on line with the promo code DAD25. I just bought The Hubster a gorgeous plaid linen shirt!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I've only bought 1 bag on Gilt, but it was a Marc Jacobs bag I already owned in a different color so I knew I'd like it. Plus, it was 1/2 price, so even though it was a final sale I just crossed my fingers and *hoped* it wouldn't arrive damaged! (It didn't.) But I doubt I'd take that kind of chance again... you're right that the prices of their bags aren't usually exceptionally low.
> 
> I don't tend to buy from BG, but I love the idea of no tax! I'll have to check them out!
> 
> And on a different topic, if anyone is interested in buying something for the man in your life, Bullock & Jones is discounting their non-sale items 25% on line with the promo code DAD25. I just bought The Hubster a gorgeous plaid linen shirt!



You can use your NM credit card at BG. They are associated so shipping is fast and free too. No tax adds up. Our taxes are almost 10% in LA County. I also like NAP too for bags and shoes that may not go on sale. They are fast with crediting your card if return something.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> You've been holding out on me, Izzy. LOL!
> Gorgeous color! I think Trudy has a gorgeous periwinkle bag, too!



I thought I told you!


----------



## ElainePG

Here I am today with my Saint Laurent SDJ... I've been carrying it all week. Today with a cashmere sweater (fog season here!), an Hermès scarf, and a Halogen skirt I bought at a super-deep disount at the Nordstrom sale. It's a cute skirt... it looks as though it has little squares cut out of it, but they're actually filled in with mesh, and it's fully lined so it's quite decent. Difficult to see the little squares in the photo... look down at the hemline.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Here I am today with my Saint Laurent SDJ... I've been carrying it all week. Today with a cashmere sweater (fog season here!), an Hermès scarf, and a Halogen skirt I bought at a super-deep disount at the Nordstrom sale. It's a cute skirt... it looks as though it has little squares cut out of it, but they're actually filled in with mesh, and it's fully lined so it's quite decent. Difficult to see the little squares in the photo... look down at the hemline.



You look fabulous. The skirt is adorable.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Here I am today with my Saint Laurent SDJ... I've been carrying it all week. Today with a cashmere sweater (fog season here!), an Hermès scarf, and a Halogen skirt I bought at a super-deep disount at the Nordstrom sale. It's a cute skirt... it looks as though it has little squares cut out of it, but they're actually filled in with mesh, and it's fully lined so it's quite decent. Difficult to see the little squares in the photo... look down at the hemline.




Very cute skirt, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. The skirt is adorable.


Thank you, meg!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Very cute skirt, Elaine!


Thanks, SQ!  I got 2 skirts the same day from Nordstrom, both by Halogen, both deeply discounted. Not even *remotely* high-end, but fun for summer.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Here I am today with my Saint Laurent SDJ... I've been carrying it all week. Today with a cashmere sweater (fog season here!), an Hermès scarf, and a Halogen skirt I bought at a super-deep disount at the Nordstrom sale. It's a cute skirt... it looks as though it has little squares cut out of it, but they're actually filled in with mesh, and it's fully lined so it's quite decent. Difficult to see the little squares in the photo... look down at the hemline.


Very pretty outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty outfit!


Thank you, *trudys*!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yesterday's outfit with the new bowling bag.







skyqueen said:


> I had a pink agate, pink branded agate with pink crystal necklace made by one of my favorite jewelry designers. I wanted something pink/fuchsia to go with my bag and clothes. Just perfect!



Beautiful SQ.....



ElainePG said:


> Here I am today with my Saint Laurent SDJ... I've been carrying it all week. Today with a cashmere sweater (fog season here!), an Hermès scarf, and a Halogen skirt I bought at a super-deep disount at the Nordstrom sale. It's a cute skirt... it looks as though it has little squares cut out of it, but they're actually filled in with mesh, and it's fully lined so it's quite decent. Difficult to see the little squares in the photo... look down at the hemline.



Cool Elaine...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Beautiful SQ.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Elaine...



Thank you, cilifene! I went back to my notes in the reveal & remembered why I didn't buy the smaller SDJ... no divider, and no internal zippered pocket for keys. Just a teeny little rectangular box. For the $$$, just not useable, and not worth it! Admittedly this one (they call it small!) is a bit oversized on little me, but I love it anyway.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my newest Florentine Satchel out today. The flo bags are wonderful. I used this charm today.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took my newest Florentine Satchel out today. The flo bags are wonderful. I used this charm today.


The hummingbird is a symbol of joy. I hope you had a joyous day, *Trudys*! Love the bag, and your whole outfit. The chiffon is so pretty & summery!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> The hummingbird is a symbol of joy. I hope you had a joyous day, *Trudys*! Love the bag, and your whole outfit. The chiffon is so pretty & summery!


Yes, it was a nice day.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took my newest Florentine Satchel out today. The flo bags are wonderful. I used this charm today.




Gorgeous, Trudy!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous, Trudy!


Thank you.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I took my newest Florentine Satchel out today. The flo bags are wonderful. I used this charm today.



Very pretty. Looking great!


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> I took my newest Florentine Satchel out today. The flo bags are wonderful. I used this charm today.


 I love your blouse, Trudy, and the bag is a wonderful color!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> You've done it again, Trudy...perfect in every way!
> I see a blue outfit on your horizon. LOL!




Love the bag, the color is gorgeous. I think D&B offers a fantastic choice of colors and you have some wonderful colors in your collection.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Here I am today with my Saint Laurent SDJ... I've been carrying it all week. Today with a cashmere sweater (fog season here!), an Hermès scarf, and a Halogen skirt I bought at a super-deep disount at the Nordstrom sale. It's a cute skirt... it looks as though it has little squares cut out of it, but they're actually filled in with mesh, and it's fully lined so it's quite decent. Difficult to see the little squares in the photo... look down at the hemline.



You look wonderful!  Love the skirt & the bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> I took my newest Florentine Satchel out today. The flo bags are wonderful. I used this charm today.



OH, I love the bag!  & that charm is so cute!!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I took my newest Florentine Satchel out today. The flo bags are wonderful. I used this charm today.



Lovely Trudys. I just adore the hummingbird charm and your blouse is gorgeous.


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> You look wonderful!  Love the skirt & the bag!!


Thank you, *cdt*!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.




Gorgeous color, Trudy!
BTW...we haven't seen you on your bike recently. I always love those pics! [emoji39]


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous color, Trudy!
> BTW...we haven't seen you on your bike recently. I always love those pics! [emoji39]


Thank you. It is too hot outside to ride my bike now.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.


I see what you mean about that necklace looking fabulous against a white blouse, *Trudys*! And your ocean blue bag is such a rich color... simply wonderful.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I see what you mean about that necklace looking fabulous against a white blouse, *Trudys*! And your ocean blue bag is such a rich color... simply wonderful.


 Glad I could go out yesterday. Just staying home today not feeling good. Drinking my smoothie.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.


That is such a beautiful bag. It looks great with your blouse and necklace.


Trudysmom said:


> Glad I could go out yesterday. Just staying home today not feeling good. Drinking my smoothie.



I hope you feel better.


----------



## megt10

We went out yesterday. I wore my Akris bag in hot pink leather on one side and ostrich leather on the other. I love this bag for its versatility. It can be worn as an arm bag on the shoulder or crossbody.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Here I am today with my Saint Laurent SDJ... I've been carrying it all week. Today with a cashmere sweater (fog season here!), an Hermès scarf, and a Halogen skirt I bought at a super-deep disount at the Nordstrom sale. It's a cute skirt... it looks as though it has little squares cut out of it, but they're actually filled in with mesh, and it's fully lined so it's quite decent. Difficult to see the little squares in the photo... look down at the hemline.



A fab outfit Elaine! You look absolutely wonderful. Love the skirt and certainly the bag but everything looks great, including you!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> We went out yesterday. I wore my Akris bag in hot pink leather on one side and ostrich leather on the other. I love this bag for its versatility. It can be worn as an arm bag on the shoulder or crossbody.



Such a versatile bag with great a pop of color  to give even more flare to your outfits. Love the black and white. Need I say you look marvelous as usual!


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> We went out yesterday. I wore my Akris bag in hot pink leather on one side and ostrich leather on the other. I love this bag for its versatility. It can be worn as an arm bag on the shoulder or crossbody.


Very pretty! I love black and white and a bright color for a bag, etc.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> We went out yesterday. I wore my Akris bag in hot pink leather on one side and ostrich leather on the other. I love this bag for its versatility. It can be worn as an arm bag on the shoulder or crossbody.


You look so cute in checks! Is it a dress, or a skirt and top?

It's funny... I was just thinking about your Akris bag a week or so ago when I saw one in one of the fashion mags and reognized it immediately (well, the shape IS pretty distinctive!). I was wondering if you were still glad you owned it... and I'm so glad you're wearing it today! Hot pink is a perfect contrast against the black & white of the rest of the outfit! (Oh... and just LOOK at those pretty pink shoeless! Mmmmwha!)


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A fab outfit Elaine! You look absolutely wonderful. Love the skirt and certainly the bag but everything looks great, including you!


Thank you so much, Izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Glad I could go out yesterday. Just staying home today not feeling good. Drinking my smoothie.


So sorry to hear it. I hope that tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> So sorry to hear it. I hope that tomorrow is a better day.


Thank you.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Such a versatile bag with great a pop of color  to give even more flare to your outfits. Love the black and white. Need I say you look marvelous as usual!


Thank you Izzy. You were right I should have mailed the check to the jewelers .


Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty! I love black and white and a bright color for a bag, etc.


Thank you so much.


ElainePG said:


> You look so cute in checks! Is it a dress, or a skirt and top?
> 
> It's funny... I was just thinking about your Akris bag a week or so ago when I saw one in one of the fashion mags and reognized it immediately (well, the shape IS pretty distinctive!). I was wondering if you were still glad you owned it... and I'm so glad you're wearing it today! Hot pink is a perfect contrast against the black & white of the rest of the outfit! (Oh... and just LOOK at those pretty pink shoeless! Mmmmwha!)



Thanks Elaine. It's a dress by DVF and the shoes are Charlotte Olympia Patty. All on sale right now .
I really do love the Akris bag. Aside from all the different ways it can be carried it's also really lightweight. I need to wear it more often. Every time I carry it I wish I had bought another one when they were on sale.


----------



## ElainePG

Just came back from an afternoon at the ballet with my Mom. Carried one of my MJ Single bags, which is a good match to this Nic + Zoe 2-piece knit. The scarf is (what else???) Hermès... I've included a close-up, because the details are wonderful. The necklace is one I bought on Boticca from an Israeli artist who (if you can believe it) _crochets_ very thin strands of gold to make jewelry. Honestly... people are just *so* creative! I love supporting independent artisans.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks Elaine. *It's a dress by DVF* and the shoes are Charlotte Olympia Patty. *All on sale right now* .
> I really do love the Akris bag. Aside from all the different ways it can be carried it's also really lightweight. I need to wear it more often. Every time I carry it I wish I had bought another one when they were on sale.


On sale is good! Is that from the same sale that you bought the DVF 2-piece suit? You really cleaned up on DVF! I have two DVF long chiffon-y scarves, which are really great for dressing up a casual outfit, but I've never tried her clothes. I wouldn't know my size... one of these days I'll be in an actual department store that carries her things and I'll check out her pieces. The quality looks really good, and the style is really cute. Casual/dressy, if that makes sense. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Just came back from an afternoon at the ballet with my Mom. Carried one of my MJ Single bags, which is a good match to this Nic + Zoe 2-piece knit. The scarf is (what else???) Hermès... I've included a close-up, because the details are wonderful. The necklace is one I bought on Boticca from an Israeli artist who (if you can believe it) _crochets_ very thin strands of gold to make jewelry. Honestly... people are just *so* creative! I love supporting independent artisans.


Everything looks so pretty!!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Everything looks so pretty!!


Thank you, *Trudys*! Some of the audience were dressed up, but (and we've discussed this before) some looked like slobs!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.



LOVE the blue......



megt10 said:


> We went out yesterday. I wore my Akris bag in hot pink leather on one side and ostrich leather on the other. I love this bag for its versatility. It can be worn as an arm bag on the shoulder or crossbody.



Wow wow wow - You look stunning in the DF dress... ...well, the bag is nice too 



ElainePG said:


> Just came back from an afternoon at the ballet with my Mom. Carried one of my MJ Single bags, which is a good match to this Nic + Zoe 2-piece knit. The scarf is (what else???) Hermès... I've included a close-up, because the details are wonderful. The necklace is one I bought on Boticca from an Israeli artist who (if you can believe it) _crochets_ very thin strands of gold to make jewelry. Honestly... people are just *so* creative! I love supporting independent artisans.



Love everything Elaine - nice blue and purple (?) - I wish I could wear lipstick like you do it - guess I would need a lot of filler :lolots:


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Just came back from an afternoon at the ballet with my Mom. Carried one of my MJ Single bags, which is a good match to this Nic + Zoe 2-piece knit. The scarf is (what else???) Hermès... I've included a close-up, because the details are wonderful. The necklace is one I bought on Boticca from an Israeli artist who (if you can believe it) _crochets_ very thin strands of gold to make jewelry. Honestly... people are just *so* creative! I love supporting independent artisans.


You look fabulous Elaine. I love seeing you in color. The blue is perfect. I love the scarf and the jewelry. I love unique pieces like the necklace you are wearing.


ElainePG said:


> On sale is good! Is that from the same sale that you bought the DVF 2-piece suit? You really cleaned up on DVF! I have two DVF long chiffon-y scarves, which are really great for dressing up a casual outfit, but I've never tried her clothes. I wouldn't know my size... one of these days I'll be in an actual department store that carries her things and I'll check out her pieces. The quality looks really good, and the style is really cute. Casual/dressy, if that makes sense. Do you know what I mean?


I have been shopping all the sales. I got that dress from the DVF sale when they had an extra 30% off. The jacket and skirt came from the NAP sales. The shoes from the BG sales. I have the blue version of the shoe as well. 
I know exactly what you mean about casually dressed up. That was sort of what I was going for. I like wearing dresses during the summer. I find them more comfortable. 


Cilifene said:


> LOVE the blue......
> 
> 
> 
> Wow wow wow - You look stunning in the DF dress... ...well, the bag is nice too
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything Elaine - nice blue and purple (?) - I wish I could wear lipstick like you do it - guess I would need a lot of filler :lolots:


Thank you Cilifene.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LOVE the blue......
> 
> 
> 
> Wow wow wow - You look stunning in the DF dress... ...well, the bag is nice too
> 
> 
> 
> *Love everything Elaine - nice blue and purple (?)* - I wish I could wear lipstick like you do it - guess I would need a lot of filler :lolots:



Thank you, dear cilifene!  My iPhone doesn't pick up color properly... the top is blue, the skirt is plaid (shades of blue & black), and the bag is a bright blue. I thought about importing the photo into Photoshop and adjusting the color, but I was running late to make dinner!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Glad I could go out yesterday. Just staying home today not feeling good. Drinking my smoothie.


Hope you're feeling better, Trudy!



megt10 said:


> We went out yesterday. I wore my Akris bag in hot pink leather on one side and ostrich leather on the other. I love this bag for its versatility. It can be worn as an arm bag on the shoulder or crossbody.


 


ElainePG said:


> Just came back from an afternoon at the ballet with my Mom. Carried one of my MJ Single bags, which is a good match to this Nic + Zoe 2-piece knit. The scarf is (what else???) Hermès... I've included a close-up, because the details are wonderful. The necklace is one I bought on Boticca from an Israeli artist who (if you can believe it) _crochets_ very thin strands of gold to make jewelry. Honestly... people are just *so* creative! I love supporting independent artisans.


Fashion plates!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Trudy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion plates!


----------



## skyqueen

Absolutely over the moon with our new Triple Crown winner...American Pharoah! [emoji470]
Best B-Day present P could have received other then 10 million dollars. LOL!
Running late so I couldn't take a pic of the whole outfit but I wore my new pink agate necklace with large diamond inside/outside hoops. 
Love that necklace!
Still trying to figure out a selfie. Ugh!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely over the moon with our new Triple Crown winner...American Pharoah! [emoji470]
> Best B-Day present P could have received other then 10 million dollars. LOL!
> Running late so I couldn't take a pic of the whole outfit but I wore my new pink agate necklace with large diamond inside/outside hoops.
> Love that necklace!
> Still trying to figure out a selfie. Ugh!



Looking HOT SQ....


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely over the moon with our new Triple Crown winner...American Pharoah! [emoji470]
> Best B-Day present P could have received other then 10 million dollars. LOL!
> Running late so I couldn't take a pic of the whole outfit but I wore my new pink agate necklace with large diamond inside/outside hoops.
> Love that necklace!
> Still trying to figure out a selfie. Ugh!


Your necklace is so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took one of my vintage bags out today. So happy I am feeling better than yesterday.


----------



## megt10

You look stunning SQ! &#128525; everything. You did a great job with the selfie. I always have a hard time with them.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *You look fabulous Elaine.* I love seeing you in color. The blue is perfect. I love the scarf and the jewelry. I love unique pieces like the necklace you are wearing.
> 
> I have been shopping all the sales. I got that dress from the DVF sale when they had an extra 30% off. The jacket and skirt came from the NAP sales. The shoes from the BG sales. I have the blue version of the shoe as well.
> *I know exactly what you mean about casually dressed up.* That was sort of what I was going for. I like wearing dresses during the summer. I find them more comfortable.
> 
> Thank you Cilifene.



Thank you, Meg! I like seeing me in color, too. You've been a good influence on me!

You've been doing a great job shopping the sales! I know what you mean about wearing skirts. I just plain feel more comfy in skirts than in pants, actually all year 'round (unless it'a really cold). Of course, it doesn't get hot here in the summer the way it does in So. Cal., so I don't need a skirt for that reason, but I like the feminine look of skirts... even if it's just a cute denim one and then something pretty on top. You know... "casually dressed up"!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely over the moon with our new Triple Crown winner...American Pharoah! [emoji470]
> Best B-Day present P could have received other then 10 million dollars. LOL!
> Running late so I couldn't take a pic of the whole outfit but I wore my new pink agate necklace with large diamond inside/outside hoops.
> Love that necklace!
> Still trying to figure out a selfie. Ugh!


You look fabulous, SQ! Are you growing your hair out? It seems to me it was shorter the last time I looked. It looks gorgeous! And the necklace is a real stunner.

I didn't get to watch the race yesterday; I was at the ballet. But it's exciting to have a triple-crown winner after all these years!

I think you did a great job with your selfie, BTW. Keeping the phone off to one side was a great idea because it showed off the necklace. I wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my vintage bags out today. So happy I am feeling better than yesterday.


Great outfit, Trudys. I'm so glad to hear that today is a better day!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Trudy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fashion plates!*


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Meg! I like seeing me in color, too. You've been a good influence on me!
> 
> You've been doing a great job shopping the sales! I know what you mean about wearing skirts. I just plain feel more comfy in skirts than in pants, actually all year 'round (unless it'a really cold). Of course, it doesn't get hot here in the summer the way it does in So. Cal., so I don't need a skirt for that reason, but I like the feminine look of skirts... even if it's just a cute denim one and then something pretty on top. You know... "casually dressed up"!



I used to prefer pants. When I started peri menopause I got hot flashes but only on my thighs. That's when I got into skirts and dresses. I couldn't take anything on my legs. Now I just get too hot almost year round. I do like the casual dressy look the best most of the time. You look great wearing color.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I used to prefer pants. When I started peri menopause I got hot flashes but only on my thighs. That's when I got into skirts and dresses. *I couldn't take anything on my legs.* Now I just get too hot almost year round. I do like the casual dressy look the best most of the time. You look great wearing color.



Now that you mention it, I'm thinking I got into skirts when I started menopause, too! And then I just got in the habit of reaching for a skirt a lot of the time; either a dressy one or a casual one.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Looking HOT SQ....


 


Trudysmom said:


> Your necklace is so pretty!


 


megt10 said:


> You look stunning SQ! [emoji7] everything. You did a great job with the selfie. I always have a hard time with them.


 


ElainePG said:


> You look fabulous, SQ! Are you growing your hair out? It seems to me it was shorter the last time I looked. It looks gorgeous! And the necklace is a real stunner.
> 
> I didn't get to watch the race yesterday; I was at the ballet. But it's exciting to have a triple-crown winner after all these years!
> 
> I think you did a great job with your selfie, BTW. Keeping the phone off to one side was a great idea because it showed off the necklace. I wouldn't have thought of that!


Thanks, girls! [emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

Going on the Hy-Line Family and Friends Cruise, tonight. Went last year and it was really fun! Dinner and drinks on board and the weather is perfect.
It's the bigger boat on the right................


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my vintage bags out today. So happy I am feeling better than yesterday.


The perfect summer bag and you look great as always.


skyqueen said:


> Going on the Hy-Line Family and Friends Cruise, tonight. Went last year and it was really fun! Dinner and drinks on board and the weather is perfect.
> It's the bigger boat on the right................


Oh that sounds like so much fun SQ! What are you going to wear?


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my vintage bags out today. So happy I am feeling better than yesterday.



Glad you're feeling better...great bag!



megt10 said:


> The perfect summer bag and you look great as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds like so much fun SQ! What are you going to wear?



Probably my martini/Swarovski studded jean jacket, hot pink T-shirt and black cropped pants. Maybe the bright fuchsia Pashli and MK fuchsia flats. They also have dancing so I want to be comfy! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh that sounds like so much fun SQ! *What are you going to wear?*


+1 That's *exactly* what I was going to ask!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Glad you're feeling better...great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my martini/Swarovski studded jean jacket, hot pink T-shirt and black cropped pants. Maybe the bright fuchsia Pashli and MK fuchsia flats. They also have dancing so I want to be comfy! [emoji6]


That outfit sounds absolutely *perfect-o*! I know you always get many compliments when you wear that jacket (as you should!). 

Do you think you'll wear your new hot pink necklace, or wouldn't it show under the jacket?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> That outfit sounds absolutely *perfect-o*! I know you always get many compliments when you wear that jacket (as you should!).
> 
> Do you think you'll wear your new hot pink necklace, or wouldn't it show under the jacket?


Definitely wear my new necklace...I got so many compliments Saturday night! 
Glad I had it made...have nothing like it!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Definitely wear my new necklace...I got so many compliments Saturday night!
> Glad I had it made...have nothing like it!


Isn't she a terrific jeweler? I'd have her make me something else... except I can't think of what! (Not that this has ever stopped me from shopping before, LOL!)


----------



## grammy57

Hello.  I am new to the forum and new to collecting purses.  I never liked to have to carry one until I hit mid-50s a couple of years ago.  My newest is Cole Haan, a gift for Mother's Day.


----------



## megt10

grammy57 said:


> Hello.  I am new to the forum and new to collecting purses.  I never liked to have to carry one until I hit mid-50s a couple of years ago.  My newest is Cole Haan, a gift for Mother's Day.



Welcome.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Isn't she a terrific jeweler? I'd have her make me something else... except I can't think of what! (Not that this has ever stopped me from shopping before, LOL!)



She is terrific! I'm thinking of something blue next!



grammy57 said:


> Hello.  I am new to the forum and new to collecting purses.  I never liked to have to carry one until I hit mid-50s a couple of years ago.  My newest is Cole Haan, a gift for Mother's Day.



Welcome, Grammy...lovely Mother's Day gift!
Post a pic [emoji76]


----------



## Trudysmom

grammy57 said:


> Hello.  I am new to the forum and new to collecting purses.  I never liked to have to carry one until I hit mid-50s a couple of years ago.  My newest is Cole Haan, a gift for Mother's Day.


Welcome!


----------



## ElainePG

grammy57 said:


> Hello.  I am new to the forum and new to collecting purses.  I never liked to have to carry one until I hit mid-50s a couple of years ago.  My newest is Cole Haan, a gift for Mother's Day.


Hi! So nice to meet you!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> She is terrific! I'm thinking of something blue next!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Grammy...lovely Mother's Day gift!
> Post a pic [emoji76]



Funny coincidence... I was thinking blue, too! But not turquoise, I havea ton. More something that would be nice with my denim skirts. Like indigo, with lighter versions of that same color. I don't know what stones that would be, though.


----------



## 19flowers

grammy57 said:


> Hello.  I am new to the forum and new to collecting purses.  I never liked to have to carry one until I hit mid-50s a couple of years ago.  My newest is Cole Haan, a gift for Mother's Day.




Welcome -- I think you'll love it here!   Post a pic of your new bag when you can -- Cole Haan has lovely bags!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> welcome -- i think you'll love it here!   Post a pic of your new bag when you can -- cole haan has lovely bags!


+1


----------



## skyqueen

Here we are at our cruise. P's never-ending Birthday!
Color coordinated....................LOL!
Note to Meg...color, color, color!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Here we are at our cruise. P's never-ending Birthday!
> Color coordinated....................LOL!
> Note to Meg...color, color, color!


You both look simply wonderful! And lookit that... P's pocket square matches your necklace & bag! I'm assuming that was *not* accidental?

Happy Birthday, P... keep on a-cruisin'!


----------



## tannfran

skyqueen said:


> Here we are at our cruise. P's never-ending Birthday!
> Color coordinated....................LOL!
> Note to Meg...color, color, color!




Pretty lady you are.  Love your hair.  Have fun.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Here we are at our cruise. P's never-ending Birthday!
> Color coordinated....................LOL!
> Note to Meg...color, color, color!



Oh, you look so pretty and tell P- Happy Birthday!
artyhat:

The cruise sounds like fun and good on P for getting a load of gifts! You really did look great!


----------



## Cilifene

grammy57 said:


> Hello.  I am new to the forum and new to collecting purses.  I never liked to have to carry one until I hit mid-50s a couple of years ago.  My newest is Cole Haan, a gift for Mother's Day.



Welcome  do post pics please - I dont know Cole Haan...



skyqueen said:


> Here we are at our cruise. P's never-ending Birthday!
> Color coordinated....................LOL!
> Note to Meg...color, color, color!



You look Fantastic SQ  ..and the eyebrows looks perfect!  
A very good looking couple - congrats to P.......


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> You both look simply wonderful! And lookit that... P's pocket square matches your necklace & bag! I'm assuming that was *not* accidental?
> 
> Happy Birthday, P... keep on a-cruisin'!


LOL! A pocket square for every occasion, Elaine!



tannfran said:


> Pretty lady you are.  Love your hair.  Have fun.


Thank you, Fran and welcome! [emoji6]



Izzy48 said:


> Oh, you look so pretty and tell P- Happy Birthday!
> artyhat:
> 
> The cruise sounds like fun and good on P for getting a load of gifts! You really did look great!


A lot of fun, Izzy! 
P has an expensive watch, that broke and needed to be fixed...expensive to fix, too. That was P's big present...getting the damn watch fixed!



Cilifene said:


> Welcome  do post pics please - I dont know Cole Haan...
> 
> 
> 
> You look Fantastic SQ  ..and the eyebrows looks perfect!
> A very good looking couple - congrats to P.......


Love the eyebrows, Cilifene...so easy! Natural looking now, definitely worth the pain. [emoji48]


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Funny coincidence... I was thinking blue, too! But not turquoise, I havea ton. More something that would be nice with my denim skirts. Like indigo, with lighter versions of that same color. I don't know what stones that would be, though.


That sounds lovely!



skyqueen said:


> Here we are at our cruise. P's never-ending Birthday!
> Color coordinated....................LOL!
> Note to Meg...color, color, color!



Note to SQ, you and P look fabulous. Love the denim jacket.


----------



## grammy57

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my vintage bags out today. So happy I am feeling better than yesterday.



I love the purse.  I'm looking right now for something similar, only in dark colors.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Note to SQ, you and P look fabulous. Love the denim jacket.


[emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *LOL! A pocket square for every occasion, Elaine!*
> 
> 
> Thank you, Fran and welcome! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> A lot of fun, Izzy!
> P has an expensive watch, that broke and needed to be fixed...expensive to fix, too. That was P's big present...getting the damn watch fixed!
> 
> 
> *Love the eyebrows, Cilifene...so easy! Natural looking now, definitely worth the pain. *[emoji48]



I love that P wears pocket squares... I think they "complete" an outfit so nicely! Back in the "dress for success" days when all we corporate women marched around in grey or navy suits with padded shoulders, I used to tuck a silk pocket square into my jacket pocket, and pin it into place with a vintage bar pin to soften the look of the suit. Got rid of the squares years ago, of course, but seeing p's photo reminded me.

Duh! I forgot to mention your gorgeous *eyebrows*! Did you have to put any pencil on them, or are they "au naturel"? They look fantastic!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I love that P wears pocket squares... I think they "complete" an outfit so nicely! Back in the "dress for success" days when all we corporate women marched around in grey or navy suits with padded shoulders, I used to tuck a silk pocket square into my jacket pocket, and pin it into place with a vintage bar pin to soften the look of the suit. Got rid of the squares years ago, of course, but seeing p's photo reminded me.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh! I forgot to mention your gorgeous *eyebrows*! Did you have to put any pencil on them, or are they "au naturel"? They look fantastic!




Nothing on the eyebrows, Elaine...so glad I did it! Finally lightened up a bit. [emoji2]
The horses had a mani-pedi yesterday...time for me to have one! [emoji41]


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> Here we are at our cruise. P's never-ending Birthday!
> Color coordinated....................LOL!
> Note to Meg...color, color, color!



looking good!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Here we are at our cruise. P's never-ending Birthday!
> Color coordinated....................LOL!
> Note to Meg...color, color, color!



A really handsome couple, SQ!


----------



## grammy57

Thank you so much for the warm welcome


----------



## megt10

Taking my PS1 Tiny to run all my errands today. Here is a picture of me in a different pair of glasses. I have 4 different pairs, lol. Misha is at the vet getting a cyst removed that ruptured yesterday and his teeth cleaned. The house is just so quiet without him here. I am off to the grocery store. The shoes are so super comfy Saint Laurent.


----------



## Izzy48

My most recent and final purchases for some time with exception of a D &B I ordered in saffiano leather which is another zip zip satchel.

The first is a Mulberry medium Lily in hibiscus. It is beautifully made with the inside being a lovely suede.




The next almost got away. I had been waiting on it to go on sale but I didn't realize it is so popular in this size/color and it would not be included in the sale. By the time I realized this it was gone every place I tried. Europe has them at full price but....so I tripped over it through a referral site who sent me to a NM store. It was the last one they had and I believe it is in return but I am keeping it anyway. It is my first venture into Alexander McQueen bags.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Taking my PS1 Tiny to run all my errands today. Here is a picture of me in a different pair of glasses. I have 4 different pairs, lol. Misha is at the vet getting a cyst removed that ruptured yesterday and his teeth cleaned. The house is just so quiet without him here. I am off to the grocery store. The shoes are so super comfy Saint Laurent.




Hope Misha is doing well. I do so like the sweet floral dress. So pretty yet so cool and relaxed looking.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Taking my PS1 Tiny to run all my errands today. Here is a picture of me in a different pair of glasses. I have 4 different pairs, lol. Misha is at the vet getting a cyst removed that ruptured yesterday and his teeth cleaned. The house is just so quiet without him here. I am off to the grocery store. The shoes are so super comfy Saint Laurent.



Oh, I do hope that Misha is okay, and not too uncomfy. I guess with furbabies it's always something.

Meg, you look *totally adorable* in glasses! I don't remember ever seeing you wearing them before... yet you have 4 pairs! (I understand... I have 2 pairs: my turquoise Coach for everyday, and a pair of black Tiffany for dressy). 

I was born nearsighted, and got my first pair of glasses when I was in 1st grade & couldn't see the blackboard. Of course, in those days frames were not cute the way they are now, and when I was 16 my ophthalmologist said I could get contacts. (Now with soft contacts I believe kids get them much earlier, but that was back in the day, LOL!) So I wore contacts forEVer, until I was about 50, and I suddenly got tired of all the work involved. And it was (pardon the pun) an eye-opening experience! As long as I wore enough eye makeup, glasses were a godsend: they did an _amazing_ job of hiding dark circles & undereye puffiness. I barely have to wear undereye concealer, unless I've had a *really* bad night's sleep. You couldn't pay me enough to go back to contacts at this point.

Speaking of eyes, I know everyone kinda laughed at me, but I'm loving my La Mer Illuminating Eye Gel http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/la-mer-...recs_referringPageType=purchase_complete_page . It costs the earth, but it's the first undereye product that really does lighten dark circles and un-puff endereye puffs. When I run out, I plan to buy it again.

My very first Juviderm tomorrow... wish me luck!:wondering


----------



## Izzy48

My final pictures of the day are the Fendi By The Way sunglasses. Purchased them at a huge discount on Amazon but then had to take the glasses and have prescription lenses put in. They did a great job with the lens so they are going to be fun to wear . The front is red and grey and one side is green and the other is grey. I can wear these when I carry my Fendi Grande Bauletto which is part of By The Way family.


----------



## Izzy48

grammy57 said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome




Happy to have you!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My most recent and final purchases for some time with exception of a D &B I ordered in saffiano leather which is another zip zip satchel.
> 
> The first is a Mulberry medium Lily in hibiscus. It is beautifully made with the inside being a lovely suede.
> View attachment 3026184
> View attachment 3026188
> 
> 
> The next almost got away. I had been waiting on it to go on sale but I didn't realize it is so popular in this size/color and it would not be included in the sale. By the time I realized this it was gone every place I tried. Europe has them at full price but....so I tripped over it through a referral site who sent me to a NM store. It was the last one they had and I believe it is in return but I am keeping it anyway. It is my first venture into Alexander McQueen bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026197
> View attachment 3026198


Those are two absolutely outstanding baggs, Izzy! The Lily is simply perfect in Hibiscus, and you were smart to snap it up. I'm quite sure Mulberry will discontinue that color at the end of this season, and it is such a pretty color!

As for the AMQ... wow. Just wow. It's blue, right? But it looks as though it's a blue with just a hint of purple in it (unless that's the lighting). The design is exactly right for you: satchel plus strap, and the satchel handles fold down so they don't end up poking under your arms (LOL). Is the hardware silver or light gold? My monitor isn't always completely reliable.

At any rate, you did just great! It sounds as though it was quite a detective hunt to get that AMQ, which will only make you treasure it more. 

Have fun finding the perfect outfit & accessories for each bag! Thank to yourself: what would Meg do? (That's what I do... and it works!)


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My final pictures of the day are the Fendi By The Way sunglasses. Purchased them at a huge discount on Amazon but then had to take the glasses and have prescription lenses put in. They did a great job with the lens so they are going to be fun to wear . The front is red and grey and one side is green and the other is grey. I can wear these when I carry my Fendi Grande Bauletto which is part of By The Way family.
> 
> View attachment 3026234
> View attachment 3026235
> View attachment 3026238


I love these sunglasses, Izzy! What a brilliant idea to buy frames on Amazon! I never would have thought of that. Of course there's the cost of the scrip, but still I'm sure you saved a bundle on the frames, so you came out ahead. You can put the price difference toward the cost of your new bags: Meg's New Math!


----------



## skyqueen

rdgldy said:


> looking good!


 


chessmont said:


> A really handsome couple, SQ!


Thanks, girls! [emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Taking my PS1 Tiny to run all my errands today. Here is a picture of me in a different pair of glasses. I have 4 different pairs, lol. Misha is at the vet getting a cyst removed that ruptured yesterday and his teeth cleaned. The house is just so quiet without him here. I am off to the grocery store. The shoes are so super comfy Saint Laurent.


Lovely, Meg!
Hope Misha is feeling better!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My most recent and final purchases for some time with exception of a D &B I ordered in saffiano leather which is another zip zip satchel.
> 
> The first is a Mulberry medium Lily in hibiscus. It is beautifully made with the inside being a lovely suede.
> View attachment 3026184
> View attachment 3026188
> 
> 
> The next almost got away. I had been waiting on it to go on sale but I didn't realize it is so popular in this size/color and it would not be included in the sale. By the time I realized this it was gone every place I tried. Europe has them at full price but....so I tripped over it through a referral site who sent me to a NM store. It was the last one they had and I believe it is in return but I am keeping it anyway. It is my first venture into Alexander McQueen bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026197
> View attachment 3026198


 


Izzy48 said:


> My final pictures of the day are the Fendi By The Way sunglasses. Purchased them at a huge discount on Amazon but then had to take the glasses and have prescription lenses put in. They did a great job with the lens so they are going to be fun to wear . The front is red and grey and one side is green and the other is grey. I can wear these when I carry my Fendi Grande Bauletto which is part of By The Way family.
> 
> View attachment 3026234
> View attachment 3026235
> View attachment 3026238


Love the bags and sunglasses...you were smart to have a style you like made into prescription, expensive!


----------



## skyqueen

I have laughed all day over this video...this kid is 6 years old and ROCKS IT!!! [emoji41]
Just had to share........................... 

http://www.ajc.com/videos/entertainment/little-dancer-channeled-her-inner-aretha-franklin/vDTXWg/


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> My most recent and final purchases for some time with exception of a D &B I ordered in saffiano leather which is another zip zip satchel.
> 
> The first is a Mulberry medium Lily in hibiscus. It is beautifully made with the inside being a lovely suede.
> View attachment 3026184
> View attachment 3026188
> 
> 
> The next almost got away. I had been waiting on it to go on sale but I didn't realize it is so popular in this size/color and it would not be included in the sale. By the time I realized this it was gone every place I tried. Europe has them at full price but....so I tripped over it through a referral site who sent me to a NM store. It was the last one they had and I believe it is in return but I am keeping it anyway. It is my first venture into Alexander McQueen bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026197
> View attachment 3026198


Love both of your new purchases. I am so glad that you were able to get the AMQ bag. I have looked at that one several times. I love it and the Mulberry is so pretty. I love the color.


Izzy48 said:


> Hope Misha is doing well. I do so like the sweet floral dress. So pretty yet so cool and relaxed looking.


Thank you Izzy. It is one of my cheap dresses. It was 104 yesterday here. Today it is so humid with sprinkles on and off. It feels like SoFla here today.

I just got the call from the vet. Misha is out of surgery and the cyst was thicker and deeper than she had anticipated. She has sent it off to make sure that there is nothing to worry about. He responded well to the anesthesia and as soon as they stopped it he popped right up and started wagging his tail. She said I can pick him up at 4:30 so I told her I would be there at 4:31. 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, I do hope that Misha is okay, and not too uncomfy. I guess with furbabies it's always something.
> 
> Meg, you look *totally adorable* in glasses! I don't remember ever seeing you wearing them before... yet you have 4 pairs! (I understand... I have 2 pairs: my turquoise Coach for everyday, and a pair of black Tiffany for dressy).
> 
> I was born nearsighted, and got my first pair of glasses when I was in 1st grade & couldn't see the blackboard. Of course, in those days frames were not cute the way they are now, and when I was 16 my ophthalmologist said I could get contacts. (Now with soft contacts I believe kids get them much earlier, but that was back in the day, LOL!) So I wore contacts forEVer, until I was about 50, and I suddenly got tired of all the work involved. And it was (pardon the pun) an eye-opening experience! As long as I wore enough eye makeup, glasses were a godsend: they did an _amazing_ job of hiding dark circles & undereye puffiness. I barely have to wear undereye concealer, unless I've had a *really* bad night's sleep. You couldn't pay me enough to go back to contacts at this point.
> 
> Speaking of eyes, I know everyone kinda laughed at me, but I'm loving my La Mer Illuminating Eye Gel http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/la-mer-...recs_referringPageType=purchase_complete_page . It costs the earth, but it's the first undereye product that really does lighten dark circles and un-puff endereye puffs. When I run out, I plan to buy it again.
> 
> My very first Juviderm tomorrow... wish me luck!:wondering


Thank you Elaine. I have worn glasses in a few of my pictures. Two of my pairs are the rimless kind that really don't show much at all. I have them in both gold and silver frames. The gold are progressive, transition lenses the silver are just for distance. I too am nearsighted. I actually read and see much better close up without the glasses, but they were getting to be a pain to take on and off. I have Graves disease and an astigmatism and I just can't wear contacts. The red glasses I keep in the car along with my prescription sunglasses. I often don't realize that I need to be wearing them until I get in the car or watch tv. This morning I had forgotten that I didn't have my glasses on until I started to drive. 
Oh, congrats on doing the Juviderm. I am a huge fan. 


Izzy48 said:


> My final pictures of the day are the Fendi By The Way sunglasses. Purchased them at a huge discount on Amazon but then had to take the glasses and have prescription lenses put in. They did a great job with the lens so they are going to be fun to wear . The front is red and grey and one side is green and the other is grey. I can wear these when I carry my Fendi Grande Bauletto which is part of By The Way family.
> 
> View attachment 3026234
> View attachment 3026235
> View attachment 3026238


I love the glasses. I have such a hard time finding frames that fit me. I have a small/thin face and very few of the cute frames fit. Until recently most of my choices were from the kids selection. I have 2 pairs of Gucci sunglasses that I had prescription lenses put in. I leave one in the car. They are very large on my face but are perfect for driving with the top down as they wrap around and keep the wind and debris out of my eyes. 

Ok off to pick up my baby.


----------



## megt10

Oh and tomorrow ladies I am expecting a new handbag. It is hand carried no shoulder strap. I figured I could have one for those occasions where I am not acting the part of a pack mule. Guesses anyone??????????? It is coming from a pf member from eBay but the bag is brand new.


----------



## Izzy48

That is hysterical!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> My very first Juviderm tomorrow... wish me luck!:wondering



Good luck, Elaine!
FYI...don't even look at the needles! [emoji48]


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> That is hysterical!




I know...can't stop laughing [emoji2]
Hollywood should come calling.....


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Oh and tomorrow ladies I am expecting a new handbag. It is hand carried no shoulder strap. I figured I could have one for those occasions where I am not acting the part of a pack mule. Guesses anyone??????????? It is coming from a pf member from eBay but the bag is brand new.




Birkin?


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Birkin?



Dang you are good! 30 cm colvert in Epsom leather. I found a seller who didn't mark the bag up to an outrageous price. She made a small profit after eBay fees but wasn't out to gouge her buyers.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Lovely, Meg!
> Hope Misha is feeling better!



Thanks SQ! I am sitting here at the vets waiting. It has been a long day. I kept busy so not a lot of time home without him.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have laughed all day over this video...this kid is 6 years old and ROCKS IT!!! [emoji41]
> Just had to share...........................
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/videos/entertainment/little-dancer-channeled-her-inner-aretha-franklin/vDTXWg/


Oh she is WONDERFUL! Just *look* at those moves! Thanks for the link, skyqueen... you made my day!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Dang you are good! 30 cm colvert in Epsom leather. I found a seller who didn't mark the bag up to an outrageous price. She made a small profit after eBay fees but wasn't out to gouge her buyers.


Wow! Major congrats, and *can't wait *to see pictures! What color is it?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Love both of your new purchases. I am so glad that you were able to get the AMQ bag. I have looked at that one several times. I love it and the Mulberry is so pretty. I love the color.
> 
> Thank you Izzy. It is one of my cheap dresses. It was 104 yesterday here. Today it is so humid with sprinkles on and off. It feels like SoFla here today.
> 
> I just got the call from the vet. Misha is out of surgery and the cyst was thicker and deeper than she had anticipated. She has sent it off to make sure that there is nothing to worry about. He responded well to the anesthesia and as soon as they stopped it he popped right up and started wagging his tail. She said I can pick him up at 4:30 so I told her I would be there at 4:31.
> 
> Thank you Elaine. I have worn glasses in a few of my pictures. Two of my pairs are the rimless kind that really don't show much at all. I have them in both gold and silver frames. The gold are progressive, transition lenses the silver are just for distance. I too am nearsighted.* I actually read and see much better close up without the glasses, but they were getting to be a pain to take on and off.* I have Graves disease and an astigmatism and I just can't wear contacts. The red glasses I keep in the car along with my prescription sunglasses. I often don't realize that I need to be wearing them until I get in the car or watch tv. This morning I had forgotten that I didn't have my glasses on until I started to drive.
> Oh, congrats on doing the Juviderm. I am a huge fan.
> 
> I love the glasses. I have such a hard time finding frames that fit me. I have a small/thin face and very few of the cute frames fit. Until recently most of my choices were from the kids selection. I have 2 pairs of Gucci sunglasses that I had prescription lenses put in. I leave one in the car. They are very large on my face but are perfect for driving with the top down as they wrap around and keep the wind and debris out of my eyes.
> 
> Ok off to pick up my baby.



When I really want to see something very well, I take off my glasses and hold whatever it is up close to my face. And when my eyes are tired at night, I'm happier just reading without any glasses at all (and the book close to my face) rather than fiddling around with my progressive lenses. I can never seem to get them at the exact right angle.

I just looked up Graves Disease because I thought I knew what it was, and I was right... yikes! It's very serious! When were you diagnosed? Are you being treated? (I assume you are.) Are there any long-term implications, or is it under control? You poor thing... you've really been through a *lot*. It's amazing that you keep smiling; I think I'd be hiding under the bed!

Misha is a real trouper... I guess he takes after his Mom!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Good luck, Elaine!
> FYI...*don't even look at the needles!* [emoji48]



Uh-oh! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Birkin?



+1 on Birkin!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thanks SQ! I am sitting here at the vets waiting. It has been a long day. I kept busy so not a lot of time home without him.



Hope you can get some sleep tonight with your baby. Pippin had a bad reaction to the anesthesia so when his access was removed and his teeth cleaned it was a rough few days. Izzy did fine so hope your little guy does as well.!!

I knew it was a Birkin!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Uh-oh! Thanks for the warning!



You'll do fine. It does sting but it will be great. I had it done once but I bruised so much I haven't tried again.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> You'll do fine. It does sting but it will be great. I had it done once but I bruised so much I haven't tried again.


The dermatologist has had me off vitamins & aspirin for the past 7 days (he also said no alcohol, but that's easy, since I don't drink!). I'm hoping that will help avoid bruising, but I'm sure everyone is different.

Can you put foundation on top of bruises, assuming I get any? 

I'm nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## Izzy48

Yes, you can and it helps. For some reason I bruised much more than most patients. You might have some mild bruising but I doubt it will be like mine.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I have laughed all day over this video...this kid is 6 years old and ROCKS IT!!! [emoji41]
> Just had to share...........................
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/videos/entertainment/little-dancer-channeled-her-inner-aretha-franklin/vDTXWg/


That's adorable.


ElainePG said:


> Wow! Major congrats, and *can't wait *to see pictures! What color is it?


Blue and looks gorgeous from the pictures. Unfortunately the pictures were not adequate to authenticate the bag. I am paying to have that done after it gets here tomorrow. While I am fairly certain it's authentic I will make sure.


ElainePG said:


> When I really want to see something very well, I take off my glasses and hold whatever it is up close to my face. And when my eyes are tired at night, I'm happier just reading without any glasses at all (and the book close to my face) rather than fiddling around with my progressive lenses. I can never seem to get them at the exact right angle.
> 
> I just looked up Graves Disease because I thought I knew what it was, and I was right... yikes! It's very serious! When were you diagnosed? Are you being treated? (I assume you are.) Are there any long-term implications, or is it under control? You poor thing... you've really been through a *lot*. It's amazing that you keep smiling; I think I'd be hiding under the bed!
> 
> Misha is a real trouper... I guess he takes after his Mom!


I never use my glasses when I am reading or at the computer. I rarely wear them in the house and don't notice that I need them until I watch tv or something like that.
I was diagnosed with Graves Disease about 9 years ago. I have been in remission for several years. I have/had hyperthyroidism at the time as well. That has switched to hypothyroidism during menopause. It actually was a corneal specialist that diagnosed the hyperthyroidism. I was having recurring corneal ulcers. At first they thought it was pink eye until I was seen by this specialist. My pulse was 119 and when they did the blood work the endocrinologist told me he had never seen a worse case. He wanted to to the radioactive iodine treatment. I told him no. I took the pills for about a year and though there is no such thing as a cure and he said that my chances for remission were almost nonexistent given my #'s, I got rid of the stress that I believe brought it on and have not taken anything else for it. My only recurring problems are with my eyes. A couple of times a year they get severely inflamed and then I use FML a steroid eye drop. Because of all that I can't wear contacts. On an interesting note I actually gained 5 lbs. when my hyperthyroidism was active. I was so hungry all the time. I ate like an NFL linebacker.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Hope you can get some sleep tonight with your baby. Pippin had a bad reaction to the anesthesia so when his access was removed and his teeth cleaned it was a rough few days. Izzy did fine so hope your little guy does as well.!!
> 
> I knew it was a Birkin!



Thank you Izzy. For all that the vet said he jumped right up after the anesthesia Misha pretty much hasn't moved all evening. He has a pretty large incision where they took out the cyst. He has 7 stitches and they will need to be removed in 2 weeks. I am keeping a close eye on him. I am sure his previous owner never had anything done (he was already fixed when he bought him) so I don't have any idea how he will react to any of the meds. Nick has a terrible time with anesthesia and is allergic to most antibiotics so I at least know what to look out for.

I am surprised that you guys nailed it so quickly. I love the look and it's a  smaller size with a lighter weight leather. It actually was the Fendi that I bought from my jewelers daughter that made me really start thinking about and looking for one that I wanted that wasn't double the retail price from a reseller. I am very excited about it. I will be all the more exited once it arrives and I get the green light from the authenticator.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The dermatologist has had me off vitamins & aspirin for the past 7 days (he also said no alcohol, but that's easy, since I don't drink!). I'm hoping that will help avoid bruising, but I'm sure everyone is different.
> 
> Can you put foundation on top of bruises, assuming I get any?
> 
> I'm nervous and excited at the same time!



I bruised the first time I had it done but not so much that makeup couldn't conceal the bruises. After that little to no bruises except the last time. I am not sure if having the peel afterwards was the reason or not. Either way totally worth it. I think you are going to be thrilled a few days from now.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The dermatologist has had me off vitamins & aspirin for the past 7 days (he also said no alcohol, but that's easy, since I don't drink!). I'm hoping that will help avoid bruising, but I'm sure everyone is different.
> 
> Can you put foundation on top of bruises, assuming I get any?
> 
> I'm nervous and excited at the same time!


You may bruise but it doesn't last long. The last time I had it done I had A LOT of injections and had some bruising but could go to work with the help of make-up.
Good luck, Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you Izzy. For all that the vet said he jumped right up after the anesthesia Misha pretty much hasn't moved all evening. He has a pretty large incision where they took out the cyst. He has 7 stitches and they will need to be removed in 2 weeks. I am keeping a close eye on him. I am sure his previous owner never had anything done (he was already fixed when he bought him) so I don't have any idea how he will react to any of the meds. Nick has a terrible time with anesthesia and is allergic to most antibiotics so I at least know what to look out for.
> 
> I am surprised that you guys nailed it so quickly. I love the look and it's a  smaller size with a lighter weight leather. It actually was the Fendi that I bought from my jewelers daughter that made me really start thinking about and looking for one that I wanted that wasn't double the retail price from a reseller. I am very excited about it. I will be all the more exited once it arrives and I get the green light from the authenticator.


Good for Misha! 
Can't wait to see your new Birkin! Don't you have the H breloque bag charm? That's what I use on my Birkin...adds some pizzazz. Oh...and also your new rodeo bag charm. Love those little horses.....................


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I bruised the first time I had it done but not so much that makeup couldn't conceal the bruises. After that little to no bruises except the last time. I am not sure if having the peel afterwards was the reason or not. Either way totally worth it. I think you are going to be thrilled a few days from now.





skyqueen said:


> You may bruise but it doesn't last long. The last time I had it done I had A LOT of injections and had some bruising but could go to work with the help of make-up.
> Good luck, Elaine!



Thanks for the moral support, girls! I'll report back this afternoon.

Honestly... *what* would I do without this thread???????


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Good for Misha!
> Can't wait to see your new Birkin! Don't you have the H breloque bag charm? That's what I use on my Birkin...adds some pizzazz. Oh...and also your new rodeo bag charm. Love those little horses.....................


+1 for that little horse charm I saw on a different one of your bags last week... I think it would be *darling* on a Birkin!


----------



## seaalice

I haven't posted much recently - not sure why - but I have been reading and following everyone's news.  Yesterday, my DH completely surprised me with a new YSL Sac de Jour in fuschia.  In the past he has occasionally surprised me by buying a bag he knew I was looking at online but this was the first time he actually looked for and found a bag himself.  All he knew is that I had been saying that I might want a bright colored bag for the summer but I had bought an inexpensive periwinkle blue bag at a Saks Off Fifth that just opened nearby and hadn't really been looking for anything else. It is really funny because he has virtually no interest in fashion - hasn't bought himself clothes in probably over 10 years - but somehow, my interest in handbags has rubbed off.  I love the bag and I know Elaine also recently got one and I was admiring her photos and I was admiring others' bright pink bags so somehow my DH got it right.  I hope I have occasion to use it - I am usually very  casual in the summer.  Anyway, here it is:


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That's adorable.
> 
> Blue and looks gorgeous from the pictures. Unfortunately the pictures were not adequate to authenticate the bag. I am paying to have that done after it gets here tomorrow. While I am fairly certain it's authentic I will make sure.
> 
> I never use my glasses when I am reading or at the computer. I rarely wear them in the house and don't notice that I need them until I watch tv or something like that.
> I was diagnosed with Graves Disease about 9 years ago. I have been in remission for several years. I have/had hyperthyroidism at the time as well. That has switched to hypothyroidism during menopause. It actually was a corneal specialist that diagnosed the hyperthyroidism. I was having recurring corneal ulcers. At first they thought it was pink eye until I was seen by this specialist. My pulse was 119 and when they did the blood work the endocrinologist told me he had never seen a worse case. He wanted to to the radioactive iodine treatment. I told him no. *I took the pills for about a year and though there is no such thing as a cure and he said that my chances for remission were almost nonexistent given my #'s, I got rid of the stress that I believe brought it on and have not taken anything else for it.* My only recurring problems are with my eyes. A couple of times a year they get severely inflamed and then I use FML a steroid eye drop. Because of all that I can't wear contacts. On an interesting note I actually gained 5 lbs. when my hyperthyroidism was active. I was so hungry all the time. I ate like an NFL linebacker.



I'm so glad that it's under control! Isn't it interesting how stress can amplify an illness? I absolutely do NOT buy the baloney which *equates* stress and illness (as if!) but I've found when I have something serious, if I can get my stress under control, I'm better able to manage my symptoms.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you Izzy. For all that the vet said he jumped right up after the anesthesia Misha pretty much hasn't moved all evening. He has a pretty large incision where they took out the cyst. He has 7 stitches and they will need to be removed in 2 weeks. I am keeping a close eye on him. I am sure his previous owner never had anything done (he was already fixed when he bought him) so I don't have any idea how he will react to any of the meds. Nick has a terrible time with anesthesia and is allergic to most antibiotics so I at least know what to look out for.
> 
> I am surprised that you guys nailed it so quickly. I love the look and it's a  smaller size with a lighter weight leather.* It actually was the Fendi that I bought from my jewelers daughter that made me really start thinking about and looking for one* that I wanted that wasn't double the retail price from a reseller. I am very excited about it. I will be all the more exited once it arrives and I get the green light from the authenticator.



Wait... what? Am I losing my tiny mind? I thought it was a *Prada* that you bought from your jeweler's daughter! The light tan one with double handles, that you carried in a lot of your model pix a couple of weeks ago? That was a Fendi, not a Prada?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wait... what? Am I losing my tiny mind? I thought it was a *Prada* that you bought from your jeweler's daughter! The light tan one with double handles, that you carried in a lot of your model pix a couple of weeks ago? That was a Fendi, not a Prada?



You are right it was a Prada! I was just checking to see if you guys were paying attention  It was a long day yesterday starting at 4 am and ending at 12:00 am.


----------



## ElainePG

seaalice said:


> I haven't posted much recently - not sure why - but I have been reading and following everyone's news.  Yesterday, my DH completely surprised me with a new YSL Sac de Jour in fuschia.  In the past he has occasionally surprised me by buying a bag he knew I was looking at online but this was the first time he actually looked for and found a bag himself.  All he knew is that I had been saying that I might want a bright colored bag for the summer but I had bought an inexpensive periwinkle blue bag at a Saks Off Fifth that just opened nearby and hadn't really been looking for anything else. It is really funny because he has virtually no interest in fashion - hasn't bought himself clothes in probably over 10 years - but somehow, my interest in handbags has rubbed off.  I love the bag and I know Elaine also recently got one and I was admiring her photos and I was admiring others' bright pink bags so somehow my DH got it right.  I hope I have occasion to use it - I am usually very  casual in the summer.  Anyway, here it is:


seaalice! It is beyond gorgeous! Your DH gets an "A plus"!

Are we bag sisters? Did your DH buy you the size YSL calls "small," which I think of as "medium"? Or did he get you the one that's one size up?

I'm absolutely *drooling* over the color. They didn't have that color in the YSL boutique the day The Hubster & I went shopping; if they had, I would have had a *really* tough time choosing. (I love my dark magenta, but yours really *pops*!) At any rate, I can tell you that you are going to ADORE this bag! It's a perfect color for summer, of course, but it's a deep enough pink that I think you coud get away with it all through they year. I have found it very easy to organize my various "bits & pieces" in mine, because of the center zipped divider. Pouches help, too, for the little items which tend to fall to the bottom, because the bag is kinda deep.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You are right it was a Prada! I was just checking to see if you guys were paying attention  It was a long day yesterday starting at 4 am and ending at 12:00 am.


Whew! I guess my brain is okay for another day!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, you can and it helps. For some reason I bruised much more than most patients. You might have some mild bruising but I doubt it will be like mine.


Thanks for the moral support, Izzy!


----------



## Izzy48

seaalice said:


> I haven't posted much recently - not sure why - but I have been reading and following everyone's news.  Yesterday, my DH completely surprised me with a new YSL Sac de Jour in fuschia.  In the past he has occasionally surprised me by buying a bag he knew I was looking at online but this was the first time he actually looked for and found a bag himself.  All he knew is that I had been saying that I might want a bright colored bag for the summer but I had bought an inexpensive periwinkle blue bag at a Saks Off Fifth that just opened nearby and hadn't really been looking for anything else. It is really funny because he has virtually no interest in fashion - hasn't bought himself clothes in probably over 10 years - but somehow, my interest in handbags has rubbed off.  I love the bag and I know Elaine also recently got one and I was admiring her photos and I was admiring others' bright pink bags so somehow my DH got it right.  I hope I have occasion to use it - I am usually very  casual in the summer.  Anyway, here it is:



Absolutely one fantastic bag, beautiful color and such a nice surprise! I love the quality and everything about it. Enjoy!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Good for Misha!
> Can't wait to see your new Birkin! Don't you have the H breloque bag charm? That's what I use on my Birkin...adds some pizzazz. Oh...and also your new rodeo bag charm. Love those little horses.....................



That's a +1 from me as well. Did you say what color it is?
Hope little Misha is doing well. It is so good he slept last night and I hope he rests well today.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad that it's under control! Isn't it interesting how stress can amplify an illness? I absolutely do NOT buy the baloney which *equates* stress and illness (as if!) but I've found when I have something serious, if I can get my stress under control, I'm better able to manage my symptoms.


I have found in times that I am super stressed I get sick sometimes seriously. When my ex-bf that I moved to DC to be with pulled the disappearing act and my new job was a disaster I ended up getting a kidney infection that landed me in the hospital for over a week. It was so serious that I could have died if I had waited another day to go to the ER. I was very close to blood poisoning. I definitely had an angel watching out for me. I hadn't heard from the bf in a few weeks. He called me that Friday and asked what I was doing and I told him that I was alternating between consciousness and unconsciousness. He had plans to go to Atlantic City with friends I told him have fun and he told me to call an ambulance if I got worse. I said ok and hung up on him. He called me back 5 minutes later and told me that he was on his way to take me to the ER. He knew I would never call an ambulance. I had a dog Merlin a sheltie at the time and couldn't leave him. I was just a few months into living in a new city and didn't know anyone and I had 104+ fever and really wasn't able to think clearly.  He stayed the weekend with my dog and then boarded him. It was one of the darkest periods of my life and prior to that time I never had any kidney problems. The infection scarred my kidneys and since then when a stressful situation occurs I get some pain in them.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Good for Misha!
> Can't wait to see your new Birkin! Don't you have the H breloque bag charm? That's what I use on my Birkin...adds some pizzazz. Oh...and also your new rodeo bag charm. Love those little horses.....................



Yes, I have both  I also have twillys that I bought for my JPG and Kelly when I still had her.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> That's a +1 from me as well. Did you say what color it is?
> Hope little Misha is doing well. It is so good he slept last night and I hope he rests well today.



It's blue. Misha is still a little out of it this morning. He hasn't eaten yet either. I need to get something in him so that I can give him his pain meds and antibiotic. He came and sat on my lap just now but wasn't comfortable. Normally he goes to one of the dog beds in the office but he has left altogether and probably went back to the bedroom.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> It's blue. Misha is still a little out of it this morning. He hasn't eaten yet either. I need to get something in him so that I can give him his pain meds and antibiotic. He came and sat on my lap just now but wasn't comfortable. Normally he goes to one of the dog beds in the office but he has left altogether and probably went back to the bedroom.



Pippin didn't eat anything but 2 egg yolks for almost a week. I had to give him  IV's. He threw up so much it was disgusting but so pitiful for him.  Did you get some of the easy digestible dog food in a can? It's easy to roll their pills in it but the Pip's were liquid antibiotics. They often will take small bites from your hands. Meg, you wouldn't believe what I cooked for Pippin and he wouldn't eat it!!


----------



## megt10

seaalice said:


> I haven't posted much recently - not sure why - but I have been reading and following everyone's news.  Yesterday, my DH completely surprised me with a new YSL Sac de Jour in fuschia.  In the past he has occasionally surprised me by buying a bag he knew I was looking at online but this was the first time he actually looked for and found a bag himself.  All he knew is that I had been saying that I might want a bright colored bag for the summer but I had bought an inexpensive periwinkle blue bag at a Saks Off Fifth that just opened nearby and hadn't really been looking for anything else. It is really funny because he has virtually no interest in fashion - hasn't bought himself clothes in probably over 10 years - but somehow, my interest in handbags has rubbed off.  I love the bag and I know Elaine also recently got one and I was admiring her photos and I was admiring others' bright pink bags so somehow my DH got it right.  I hope I have occasion to use it - I am usually very  casual in the summer.  Anyway, here it is:


Your bag is gorgeous! Congrats. What an awesome gift from DH. He did great 


Izzy48 said:


> Pippin didn't eat anything but 2 egg yolks for almost a week. I had to give him  IV's. He threw up so much it was disgusting but so pitiful for him.  Did you get some of the easy digestible dog food in a can? It's easy to roll their pills in it but the Pip's were liquid antibiotics. They often will take small bites from your hands. Meg, you wouldn't believe what I cooked for Pippin and he wouldn't eat it!!


Both of the meds are liquid so that isn't much of a problem. I tried giving Misha some of his favorite stuff last night, but he had no interest. He doesn't typically get hungry in the early morning so I will wait another couple of hours. The egg yolks are a great idea. I also have an appetite stimulant from when Nick wouldn't eat after Beau was put to sleep. I can give him that if necessary.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have found in times that I am super stressed I get sick sometimes seriously. When my ex-bf that I moved to DC to be with pulled the disappearing act and my new job was a disaster I ended up getting a kidney infection that landed me in the hospital for over a week. It was so serious that I could have died if I had waited another day to go to the ER. I was very close to blood poisoning. I definitely had an angel watching out for me. I hadn't heard from the bf in a few weeks. He called me that Friday and asked what I was doing and I told him that I was alternating between consciousness and unconsciousness. He had plans to go to Atlantic City with friends I told him have fun and he told me to call an ambulance if I got worse. I said ok and hung up on him. He called me back 5 minutes later and told me that he was on his way to take me to the ER. He knew I would never call an ambulance. I had a dog Merlin a sheltie at the time and couldn't leave him. I was just a few months into living in a new city and didn't know anyone and I had 104+ fever and really wasn't able to think clearly.  He stayed the weekend with my dog and then boarded him. It was one of the darkest periods of my life and prior to that time I never had any kidney problems. The infection scarred my kidneys and since then when a stressful situation occurs I get some pain in them.



Wow, meg, that's quite a story. A kidney infection is very scary, and you're right, it can move extremely quickly. I've known several women who have experienced the same thing as you: got to the ER just in time, before their kidneys shut down completely.

I know th ex-bf was a louse, but he def came through for you that weekend. So I guess he wasn't irredeemable.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! Congrats. What an awesome gift from DH. He did great
> 
> Both of the meds are liquid so that isn't much of a problem. I tried giving Misha some of his favorite stuff last night, but he had no interest. He doesn't typically get hungry in the early morning so I will wait another couple of hours. The egg yolks are a great idea. I also have an appetite stimulant from when Nick wouldn't eat after Beau was put to sleep. I can give him that if necessary.


Oh, poor little Misha! Gotta say, Meg, he's looking pretty pathetic this morning. Sleep is a great healer, though, so I'm hoping he's just doing what his body is telling him to do. That's quite an incision... poor little guy! It must really hurt your heart to see him like this.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> My very first Juviderm tomorrow... wish me luck!:wondering



Best of Luck.  You'll do fine.  I experience a little bruising at first but like the other ladies have said, it's nothing makeup can't cover up.  Don't pay attention to the needles either.  They're not that bad, actually.  You might be a little sore at the injection site but that only lasts a couple of days at the most.  I had my touch up done last week & I'm highly satisfied!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow, meg, that's quite a story. A kidney infection is very scary, and you're right, it can move extremely quickly. I've known several women who have experienced the same thing as you: got to the ER just in time, before their kidneys shut down completely.
> 
> I know th ex-bf was a louse, but he def came through for you that weekend. So I guess he wasn't irredeemable.



No, he and I are actually still friends even though my other friends find that unbelievable and kinda hate him. The timing was weird on that though. We hadn't broken up at that point he just kept pulling the disappearing act. The fact that I hadn't heard from him in awhile and that he called exactly when I really needed him was not a coincidence in my opinion. 
During my hospital stay, I was so out of it. I didn't have to watch tv because the picture on the wall had moving people in it . I knew I was hallucinating but I just went with it.


----------



## cdtracing

seaalice said:


> I haven't posted much recently - not sure why - but I have been reading and following everyone's news.  Yesterday, my DH completely surprised me with a new YSL Sac de Jour in fuschia.  In the past he has occasionally surprised me by buying a bag he knew I was looking at online but this was the first time he actually looked for and found a bag himself.  All he knew is that I had been saying that I might want a bright colored bag for the summer but I had bought an inexpensive periwinkle blue bag at a Saks Off Fifth that just opened nearby and hadn't really been looking for anything else. It is really funny because he has virtually no interest in fashion - hasn't bought himself clothes in probably over 10 years - but somehow, my interest in handbags has rubbed off.  I love the bag and I know Elaine also recently got one and I was admiring her photos and I was admiring others' bright pink bags so somehow my DH got it right.  I hope I have occasion to use it - I am usually very  casual in the summer.  Anyway, here it is:



That's gorgeous!!   Love the color!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, poor little Misha! Gotta say, Meg, he's looking pretty pathetic this morning. Sleep is a great healer, though, so I'm hoping he's just doing what his body is telling him to do. That's quite an incision... poor little guy! It must really hurt your heart to see him like this.


It is awful to see him like that. Last night he did finally curl up in my arms to sleep like he always does. So at least I knew he was coming out of it. Prior to that, he was acting like he barely knew where he was. 


cdtracing said:


> Best of Luck.  You'll do fine.  I experience a little bruising at first but like the other ladies have said, it's nothing makeup can't cover up.  Don't pay attention to the needles either.  They're not that bad, actually.  You might be a little sore at the injection site but that only lasts a couple of days at the most.  I had my touch up done last week & I'm highly satisfied!


Putting a little ice on any swelling helps too.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> It is awful to see him like that. Last night he did finally curl up in my arms to sleep like he always does. So at least I knew he was coming out of it. Prior to that, he was acting like he barely knew where he was.
> 
> Putting a little ice on any swelling helps too.



Yes, a little ice does help with any swelling & bruising.

Meg, I sure hope your baby gets well soon & is back to his usual self.  It's so hard to see them in pain & not eating.  I'll be keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## ElainePG

I'm back from the Juviderm, and it really wasn't bad at all. My dermatologist is a real "artiste"... he kept working and working until he had my whole lower face area looking exactly like he wanted it. He even got my lips to turn up at the corners! 

Thanks to *everyone* for the moral support. I'm a bit sore now, so I'll take everyone's advice and use some ice. I took a "before" photo just as I left the house this morning, and in a couple of days when the swelling goes down I'll take an "after" photo and post both pix. I figure if skyqueen can do it with her eyebrows, I can do it with my "smile lines"!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> No, he and I are actually still friends even though my other friends find that unbelievable and kinda hate him. The timing was weird on that though. We hadn't broken up at that point he just kept pulling the disappearing act.* The fact that I hadn't heard from him in awhile and that he called exactly when I really needed him was not a coincidence in my opinion. *
> During my hospital stay, I was so out of it. I didn't have to watch tv because the picture on the wall had moving people in it . I knew I was hallucinating but I just went with it.



I agee with you. There's a Yiddish word, *bashert*, that sort of means "fate," and sort of means "kismet," but isn't really translatable. It was definitely _bashert_ that he called just when he did, and then thn hung in there when you obviously needed you.

That hallucination  of people on the wall sounds soooooo scary! It's good that it didn't freak you out. Probably because you were so sick, your body just protected you by keeping you relaxed.


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Best of Luck.  You'll do fine.  I experience a little bruising at first but like the other ladies have said, it's nothing makeup can't cover up.  Don't pay attention to the needles either.  They're not that bad, actually.  You might be a little sore at the injection site but that only lasts a couple of days at the most.  I had my touch up done last week & I'm highly satisfied!


The dermatologist said that it lasts 6 months. I'm hoping I can go a little longer, but I'm so pleased already with how it looks, I'm definitely going to do this again. 

Next step: IPL!!!!! My first appointment is the end of July, and he said I'd need 3 treatments, a month apart. I'm super excited. I know it's painful, but their office puts numbing lotion on your face 20 minutes before the procedure, and I'm sure that will help a lot. I'm also pleased that my dermatologist is working on me himself, and not handing me off to his new associate (also a dermatologist, but still...). He assured me that whatever I wanted to do in the future, he'd be the one doing the procedure. 

He's got a great touch, and is very skilled. He removed a mole just on the bottom edge of my nostril about 18 months ago (it was benign, but he had to take it out to be sure) and there was a deep incision, but you can't see even a trace of the scar. I don't even need to cover it with makeup... he put the incision in the nasolabial fold so that it would disappear. I love that even though he was working on something medical, he was thinking "aesthetics" at the same time.


----------



## seaalice

ElainePG said:


> seaalice! It is beyond gorgeous! Your DH gets an "A plus"!
> 
> Are we bag sisters? Did your DH buy you the size YSL calls "small," which I think of as "medium"? Or did he get you the one that's one size up?
> 
> I'm absolutely *drooling* over the color. They didn't have that color in the YSL boutique the day The Hubster & I went shopping; if they had, I would have had a *really* tough time choosing. (I love my dark magenta, but yours really *pops*!) At any rate, I can tell you that you are going to ADORE this bag! It's a perfect color for summer, of course, but it's a deep enough pink that I think you coud get away with it all through they year. I have found it very easy to organize my various "bits & pieces" in mine, because of the center zipped divider. Pouches help, too, for the little items which tend to fall to the bottom, because the bag is kinda deep.
> 
> Wear it in good health!


Yes, Elaine, we are bag sisters - my bag is a small even though I am tall and could carry a bigger bag, I think it is a good size.  I looked at the YSL website and the picture of this color - called Lipstick- really doesn't do the actual color justice.  I am hoping to use it next week when I go to the theatre if the weather cooperates. Thanks for the tips about using pouches. I love your dark magenta too but most of my bags are dark so I am happy to have a bright color.

Happy to hear your Juvederm procedure went well - eager to hear what you think of the results.  I've never tried any kind of fillers or botox or anythig else but I am really tempted to try.


----------



## seaalice

Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely one fantastic bag, beautiful color and such a nice surprise! I love the quality and everything about it. Enjoy!


 
Thanks Izzy.
Thanks also to Meg and cdtracing (I haven't learned to multiquote) for your nice comments.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Yes, a little ice does help with any swelling & bruising.
> 
> Meg, I sure hope your baby gets well soon & is back to his usual self.  It's so hard to see them in pain & not eating.  I'll be keeping him in my prayers.


Thank you so much CD. I am a firm believer in prayers. I was able to get him to eat a few bites of ham. Not much but better than nothing. He took an interest in the new toy that I got him yesterday while I was at the store.


ElainePG said:


> I'm back from the Juviderm, and it really wasn't bad at all. My dermatologist is a real "artiste"... he kept working and working until he had my whole lower face area looking exactly like he wanted it. He even got my lips to turn up at the corners!
> 
> Thanks to *everyone* for the moral support. I'm a bit sore now, so I'll take everyone's advice and use some ice. I took a "before" photo just as I left the house this morning, and in a couple of days when the swelling goes down I'll take an "after" photo and post both pix. I figure if skyqueen can do it with her eyebrows, I can do it with my "smile lines"!



I am so glad that you are finished and that you took before and after pictures. I wish I had thought to do that the first time I had it done. I am glad that you are already seeing good results too. Finding the right person to do it is key. I have seen some women that I wonder if that is the look that they were going for .


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I agee with you. There's a Yiddish word, *bashert*, that sort of means "fate," and sort of means "kismet," but isn't really translatable. It was definitely _bashert_ that he called just when he did, and then thn hung in there when you obviously needed you.
> 
> That hallucination  of people on the wall sounds soooooo scary! It's good that it didn't freak you out. Probably because you were so sick, your body just protected you by keeping you relaxed.


I was very sick but aware enough to know that I was hallucinating because I was sick and so I was ok with it. 


ElainePG said:


> The dermatologist said that it lasts 6 months. I'm hoping I can go a little longer, but I'm so pleased already with how it looks, I'm definitely going to do this again.
> 
> Next step: IPL!!!!! My first appointment is the end of July, and he said I'd need 3 treatments, a month apart. I'm super excited. I know it's painful, but their office puts numbing lotion on your face 20 minutes before the procedure, and I'm sure that will help a lot. I'm also pleased that my dermatologist is working on me himself, and not handing me off to his new associate (also a dermatologist, but still...). He assured me that whatever I wanted to do in the future, he'd be the one doing the procedure.
> 
> He's got a great touch, and is very skilled. He removed a mole just on the bottom edge of my nostril about 18 months ago (it was benign, but he had to take it out to be sure) and there was a deep incision, but you can't see even a trace of the scar. I don't even need to cover it with makeup... he put the incision in the nasolabial fold so that it would disappear. I love that even though he was working on something medical, he was thinking "aesthetics" at the same time.


I am so happy for you. I usually go every 6 to 8 months.


----------



## megt10

Ok ladies my bag has arrived. I didn't have time to take great pictures. I took these to make 100% sure it was authentic and it is. I hope to take better pictures tomorrow. The color is called Colvert and it looks blue in the pictures but in real life it looks more teal than blue. The leather is Epsom and it is very lightweight. It for sure weighs less than the Prada. This is a 30 cm. I think I could even get a 35 if the leather was Epsom. Hopefully I will have mod shots tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies my bag has arrived. I didn't have time to take great pictures. I took these to make 100% sure it was authentic and it is. I hope to take better pictures tomorrow. The color is called Colvert and it looks blue in the pictures but in real life it looks more teal than blue. The leather is Epsom and it is very lightweight. It for sure weighs less than the Prada. This is a 30 cm. I think I could even get a 35 if the leather was Epsom. Hopefully I will have mod shots tomorrow.


It's a beauty Meg! It would look really pretty with twillies wrapped on the handle... or with that rodeo bag charm. Enjoy!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> I'm back from the Juviderm, and it really wasn't bad at all. My dermatologist is a real "artiste"... he kept working and working until he had my whole lower face area looking exactly like he wanted it. He even got my lips to turn up at the corners!
> 
> Thanks to *everyone* for the moral support. I'm a bit sore now, so I'll take everyone's advice and use some ice. I took a "before" photo just as I left the house this morning, and in a couple of days when the swelling goes down I'll take an "after" photo and post both pix. I figure if skyqueen can do it with her eyebrows, I can do it with my "smile lines"!



Sounds like you appointment went perfect!  You'll be amazed.  My Juvederm lasts about a year but I also get Botox too.  It's done wonders for my smile lines & my cheeks.  I had my ILP photofacial first & my Juvederm afterwards last week.  I'll probably have my second one end of August or first of Sept.  I'm so happy & excited for you!  Great thinking on having a before picture taken.  I wish I had though of that!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much CD. I am a firm believer in prayers. I was able to get him to eat a few bites of ham. Not much but better than nothing. He took an interest in the new toy that I got him yesterday while I was at the store.



I'm so glad you got him to eat a little & he is taking an interest in his new toy.  That's such a positive sign!  Time to just spoil him rotten & let love nurse him back to health!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies my bag has arrived. I didn't have time to take great pictures. I took these to make 100% sure it was authentic and it is. I hope to take better pictures tomorrow. The color is called Colvert and it looks blue in the pictures but in real life it looks more teal than blue. The leather is Epsom and it is very lightweight. It for sure weighs less than the Prada. This is a 30 cm. I think I could even get a 35 if the leather was Epsom. Hopefully I will have mod shots tomorrow.



Oh, my stars!  That's stunning!  I love the color.  Looking forward to you stylish mod shots!


----------



## seaalice

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies my bag has arrived. I didn't have time to take great pictures. I took these to make 100% sure it was authentic and it is. I hope to take better pictures tomorrow. The color is called Colvert and it looks blue in the pictures but in real life it looks more teal than blue. The leather is Epsom and it is very lightweight. It for sure weighs less than the Prada. This is a 30 cm. I think I could even get a 35 if the leather was Epsom. Hopefully I will have mod shots tomorrow.


Really gorgeous Meg.  I love the blue/teal color - very unusual.


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Sounds like you appointment went perfect!  You'll be amazed.  *My Juvederm lasts about a year but I also get Botox too.*  It's done wonders for my smile lines & my cheeks.  I had my ILP photofacial first & my Juvederm afterwards last week.  I'll probably have my second one end of August or first of Sept.  I'm so happy & excited for you!  Great thinking on having a before picture taken.  I wish I had though of that!



Do you get Botox in the same place you get Juvederm? My dermatologist said my Juviderm would last 6 months, but for financial reasons I'm hoping to make it last a little longer.

They give a discount if you pay in advance for 3 IPL treatments, and he thought I'd need 3, so that's what I'm going to do. I don't have tons & tons of sun damage, but a lot more brown blotches & red spots than I'd like. It would be *so* nice not to *have* to wear foundation! (Of course, I always wear sunscreen, but that's different.) 

I didn't do a lot of tanning as a teen (none of the baby oil and aluminum foil) but when I was 3 we lived in Israel for a year and of course in those days there was no such thing as sunscreen. My Mom often sent me out in a hat, but I have photos, and I did get *very* brown that year. And then The Hubster & I took a couple of trips to Hawaii, and... well... it all adds up! I'm just lucky that my dermatologist didn't see any basal cell evidence when I went in for my nose-to-toes physical; that's honestly what's most important. The rest is just vanity!

So maybe this year I'll put my $$$ into my face, instead of into handbags. It's not as though anyone will notice, but *I'll* know!:giggles:


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Do you get Botox in the same place you get Juvederm? My dermatologist said my Juviderm would last 6 months, but for financial reasons I'm hoping to make it last a little longer.
> 
> They give a discount if you pay in advance for 3 IPL treatments, and he thought I'd need 3, so that's what I'm going to do. I don't have tons & tons of sun damage, but a lot more brown blotches & red spots than I'd like. It would be *so* nice not to *have* to wear foundation! (Of course, I always wear sunscreen, but that's different.)
> 
> I didn't do a lot of tanning as a teen (none of the baby oil and aluminum foil) but when I was 3 we lived in Israel for a year and of course in those days there was no such thing as sunscreen. My Mom often sent me out in a hat, but I have photos, and I did get *very* brown that year. And then The Hubster & I took a couple of trips to Hawaii, and... well... it all adds up! I'm just lucky that my dermatologist didn't see any basal cell evidence when I went in for my nose-to-toes physical; that's honestly what's most important. The rest is just vanity!
> 
> So maybe this year I'll put my $$$ into my face, instead of into handbags. It's not as though anyone will notice, but *I'll* know!:giggles:



Everyone is different.  My Dr told me 6 months as well but the first treatment lasted about 8.  I had Juvederm done about a year ago & last week was a touch up since I turn 60 this month.  He said my previous treatment was holding up very well so we just tweeked it.  I get Botox on my forehead lines, the 11's between my eyes & my crows feet.  I usually get that done 6-8 months.  I don't get it for my smile lines.  I had Juvederm Voluma XC injected into my cheeks & regular Juvederm in my smile lines & marionette lines at my mouth.  Nice thing is my mouth turns up at the corners instead of down.  My Dr is like yours....very particular & takes his time until the look is just right.  If I'm not happy, I can go back in a week for another touch up at no charge.   I pay for my sessions in advance & will buy the Juvederm or Botox when he has specials so I can come in at my convenience.  Works out that way & not getting that "sticker shock" bill when I go in. 

 I paid for 2 photofacials so I still have one to have at a later date.  I have some sun damage but that's expected from living in the South all my life in the sun.  And I grew up during the time before sunscreen.  As a teen, I was a lifeguard at the pool & the lake & all we used during those days was baby oil & iodine.  I was brown as a coconut!   I can really see a difference from the first photofacial.  My skin is more even.  I'm thinking about doing a peel like Meg did, just haven't decided yet.  I would do that in the late Fall or early Winter, probably.  I'm going to do some more research before I pull the trigger on the peel.  I use sunscreen religiously & wear a hat if I'm going to be outside for long periods.  That's one thing you will need to do after you have yours.  You don't want to get sun on your face.  I use a bronzer to blend my face in with the rest of me.  LOL


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It's a beauty Meg! It would look really pretty with twillies wrapped on the handle... or with that rodeo bag charm. Enjoy!


I intend to add the rodeo charm and twillies 


cdtracing said:


> Sounds like you appointment went perfect!  You'll be amazed.  My Juvederm lasts about a year but I also get Botox too.  It's done wonders for my smile lines & my cheeks.  I had my ILP photofacial first & my Juvederm afterwards last week.  I'll probably have my second one end of August or first of Sept.  I'm so happy & excited for you!  Great thinking on having a before picture taken.  I wish I had though of that!


I am a huge fan of the photofacial. It isn't as relaxing as a regular facial but I really see a difference after having one. 


cdtracing said:


> I'm so glad you got him to eat a little & he is taking an interest in his new toy.  That's such a positive sign!  Time to just spoil him rotten & let love nurse him back to health!


Thank you. Misha ate his dinner tonight. Of course I had to spoon feed him. He is a picky eater but always seems to eat if it's off a spoon. He has me well trained  


cdtracing said:


> Oh, my stars!  That's stunning!  I love the color.  Looking forward to you stylish mod shots!



Thank you. I am hoping to go out tomorrow and if I do I will wear her and get pictures. I really am thrilled. I had given up hope of finding a Birkin that I could comfortably carry.


----------



## megt10

seaalice said:


> Really gorgeous Meg.  I love the blue/teal color - very unusual.



Thank you so much. I love the color too. I wish I could get an accurate color representation.


----------



## Cilifene

seaalice said:


> I haven't posted much recently - not sure why - but I have been reading and following everyone's news.  Yesterday, my DH completely surprised me with a new YSL Sac de Jour in fuschia.  In the past he has occasionally surprised me by buying a bag he knew I was looking at online but this was the first time he actually looked for and found a bag himself.  All he knew is that I had been saying that I might want a bright colored bag for the summer but I had bought an inexpensive periwinkle blue bag at a Saks Off Fifth that just opened nearby and hadn't really been looking for anything else. It is really funny because he has virtually no interest in fashion - hasn't bought himself clothes in probably over 10 years - but somehow, my interest in handbags has rubbed off.  I love the bag and I know Elaine also recently got one and I was admiring her photos and I was admiring others' bright pink bags so somehow my DH got it right.  I hope I have occasion to use it - I am usually very  casual in the summer.  Anyway, here it is:



Stunning and beautiful - what a sweet DH you have seaalice


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies my bag has arrived. I didn't have time to take great pictures. I took these to make 100% sure it was authentic and it is. I hope to take better pictures tomorrow. The color is called Colvert and it looks blue in the pictures but in real life it looks more teal than blue. The leather is Epsom and it is very lightweight. It for sure weighs less than the Prada. This is a 30 cm. I think I could even get a 35 if the leather was Epsom. Hopefully I will have mod shots tomorrow.



Stunning Meg!! congrats 

I'm glad Misha is eating .......


----------



## skyqueen

seaalice said:


> I haven't posted much recently - not sure why - but I have been reading and following everyone's news.  Yesterday, my DH completely surprised me with a new YSL Sac de Jour in fuschia.  In the past he has occasionally surprised me by buying a bag he knew I was looking at online but this was the first time he actually looked for and found a bag himself.  All he knew is that I had been saying that I might want a bright colored bag for the summer but I had bought an inexpensive periwinkle blue bag at a Saks Off Fifth that just opened nearby and hadn't really been looking for anything else. It is really funny because he has virtually no interest in fashion - hasn't bought himself clothes in probably over 10 years - but somehow, my interest in handbags has rubbed off.  I love the bag and I know Elaine also recently got one and I was admiring her photos and I was admiring others' bright pink bags so somehow my DH got it right.  I hope I have occasion to use it - I am usually very  casual in the summer.  Anyway, here it is:


What a color...good for DH! [emoji178]


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! Congrats. What an awesome gift from DH. He did great
> 
> Both of the meds are liquid so that isn't much of a problem. I tried giving Misha some of his favorite stuff last night, but he had no interest. He doesn't typically get hungry in the early morning so I will wait another couple of hours. The egg yolks are a great idea. I also have an appetite stimulant from when Nick wouldn't eat after Beau was put to sleep. I can give him that if necessary.


Oh no...the poor little thing! [emoji22]


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies my bag has arrived. I didn't have time to take great pictures. I took these to make 100% sure it was authentic and it is. I hope to take better pictures tomorrow. The color is called Colvert and it looks blue in the pictures but in real life it looks more teal than blue. The leather is Epsom and it is very lightweight. It for sure weighs less than the Prada. This is a 30 cm. I think I could even get a 35 if the leather was Epsom. Hopefully I will have mod shots tomorrow.


A stunner, Meg! [emoji170]


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'm back from the Juviderm, and it really wasn't bad at all. My dermatologist is a real "artiste"... he kept working and working until he had my whole lower face area looking exactly like he wanted it. He even got my lips to turn up at the corners!
> 
> Thanks to *everyone* for the moral support. I'm a bit sore now, so I'll take everyone's advice and use some ice. I took a "before" photo just as I left the house this morning, and in a couple of days when the swelling goes down I'll take an "after" photo and post both pix. I figure if skyqueen can do it with her eyebrows, I can do it with my "smile lines"!


LOL! Funny...I liked the way Dr. V did my lips, too. No injections into the lip just the feathers around the lip but they looked great!
Love to see a pic of the before/after...no vanity here! [emoji6]


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Stunning Meg!! congrats
> 
> I'm glad Misha is eating .......


Thank you, C! He seems to be feeling much better.


skyqueen said:


> Oh no...the poor little thing! [emoji22]


I know he looked so pitiful. Now I just have to keep an eye on the stitches. They are already making him itch and I need to make sure he doesn't scratch them open. He may end up having to wear the cone of shame.


skyqueen said:


> A stunner, Meg! [emoji170]



Thank you, SQ. This is a bag that I can carry. While I prefer the look of Togo or Clemence I just can't deal with the weight of the bag. I will dress her up today. We have to go back to the jewelers to pick up some repairs so I will take her out then.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Funny...I liked the way Dr. V did my lips, too. No injections into the lip just the feathers around the lip but they looked great!
> *Love to see a pic of the before/after...no vanity here!* [emoji6]



Okay... here ya go! The first photo was taken just before I left for my appointment yesterday morning. Eye makeup on, but no foundation or lipstick (obviously. The second photo was taken this morning. Obviously I'm not smiling, because then you wouldn't be able to see what he did, LOL!

There's a bit of bruising, which you can probably see, but I've covered it with foundation and unless you know it's there it isn't very obvious. I'm still a bit swollen, so I'm continuing to ice every few hours. But I am very pleased, especially with the way my lips go up at the corners. He says the smile lines will disappear even more over the next week, but I was eager to put up a photo today.

It's really not that I wanted to look younger. But before the procedure, when my face was in repose (not smiling) I always looked sad Now I don't!

He didn't inject the feathers on the top of my lip... just the corners. He said if I wanted the feathers done, he would use Fraxel. But he doesn't think I need it yet.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, C! He seems to be feeling much better.
> 
> I know he looked so pitiful. Now I just have to keep an eye on the stitches. They are already making him itch and I need to make sure he doesn't scratch them open. *He may end up having to wear the cone of shame.*
> 
> 
> Thank you, SQ. This is a bag that I can carry. While I prefer the look of Togo or Clemence I just can't deal with the weight of the bag. I will dress her up today. *We have to go back to the jewelers to pick up some repairs* so I will take her out then.



Oh, no! Not the cone of shame! Poor little guy...

Leave your credits cards at home... or else be prepared to post pictures of what you find!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, no! Not the cone of shame! Poor little guy...
> 
> Leave your credits cards at home... or else be prepared to post pictures of what you find!



 It doesn't matter if I come in with nothing. I can take anything home that I want and come back and pay for it. My jeweler is a family friend. It doesn't make it easy.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Okay... here ya go! The first photo was taken just before I left for my appointment yesterday morning. Eye makeup on, but no foundation or lipstick (obviously. The second photo was taken this morning. Obviously I'm not smiling, because then you wouldn't be able to see what he did, LOL!
> 
> There's a bit of bruising, which you can probably see, but I've covered it with foundation and unless you know it's there it isn't very obvious. I'm still a bit swollen, so I'm continuing to ice every few hours. But I am very pleased, especially with the way my lips go up at the corners. He says the smile lines will disappear even more over the next week, but I was eager to put up a photo today.
> 
> It's really not that I wanted to look younger. But before the procedure, when my face was in repose (not smiling) I always looked sad Now I don't!
> 
> He didn't inject the feathers on the top of my lip... just the corners. He said if I wanted the feathers done, he would use Fraxel. But he doesn't think I need it yet.



Wow, Elaine, you look great. He did an awesome job. It does take about a week or so for the full effects to show. Though to be honest you don't need anything else done. Your skin is amazing in both pictures. You hardly have any lines at all.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Okay... here ya go! The first photo was taken just before I left for my appointment yesterday morning. Eye makeup on, but no foundation or lipstick (obviously. The second photo was taken this morning. Obviously I'm not smiling, because then you wouldn't be able to see what he did, LOL!
> 
> There's a bit of bruising, which you can probably see, but I've covered it with foundation and unless you know it's there it isn't very obvious. I'm still a bit swollen, so I'm continuing to ice every few hours. But I am very pleased, especially with the way my lips go up at the corners. He says the smile lines will disappear even more over the next week, but I was eager to put up a photo today.
> 
> It's really not that I wanted to look younger. But before the procedure, when my face was in repose (not smiling) I always looked sad Now I don't!
> 
> He didn't inject the feathers on the top of my lip... just the corners. He said if I wanted the feathers done, he would use Fraxel. But he doesn't think I need it yet.



It looks very good Elaine - I agree with Meg you don't need anymore done.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Okay... here ya go! The first photo was taken just before I left for my appointment yesterday morning. Eye makeup on, but no foundation or lipstick (obviously. The second photo was taken this morning. Obviously I'm not smiling, because then you wouldn't be able to see what he did, LOL!
> 
> There's a bit of bruising, which you can probably see, but I've covered it with foundation and unless you know it's there it isn't very obvious. I'm still a bit swollen, so I'm continuing to ice every few hours. But I am very pleased, especially with the way my lips go up at the corners. He says the smile lines will disappear even more over the next week, but I was eager to put up a photo today.
> 
> It's really not that I wanted to look younger. But before the procedure, when my face was in repose (not smiling) I always looked sad Now I don't!
> 
> He didn't inject the feathers on the top of my lip... just the corners. He said if I wanted the feathers done, he would use Fraxel. But he doesn't think I need it yet.


Outstanding, Elaine...and it will even look better in a couple weeks!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Wow, Elaine, you look great. He did an awesome job. It does take about a week or so for the full effects to show. Though to be honest you don't need anything else done. Your skin is amazing in both pictures. You hardly have any lines at all.





Cilifene said:


> It looks very good Elaine - I agree with Meg you don't need anymore done.





skyqueen said:


> Outstanding, Elaine...and it will even look better in a couple weeks!



Thank you for the moral support, girls! 

*Skyqueen*, it's good to know that in a couple of weeks it will look better. I was honestly hoping for more of what he calls "marionette lines" (coming down from the corners of my mouth on each side of my chin... ugh!) to be filled in. But if that takes time, then I'm happy to wait. I'm *super* pleased with how my nasolabial folds look (the lines down from my nose to my mouth). And I *love* that my mouth doesn't turn down any more. Now when I'm not smiling, I don't look unhappy!

Oh, and The Hubster says I look really pretty. That's the best part of all!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Okay... here ya go! The first photo was taken just before I left for my appointment yesterday morning. Eye makeup on, but no foundation or lipstick (obviously. The second photo was taken this morning. Obviously I'm not smiling, because then you wouldn't be able to see what he did, LOL!
> 
> There's a bit of bruising, which you can probably see, but I've covered it with foundation and unless you know it's there it isn't very obvious. I'm still a bit swollen, so I'm continuing to ice every few hours. But I am very pleased, especially with the way my lips go up at the corners. He says the smile lines will disappear even more over the next week, but I was eager to put up a photo today.
> 
> It's really not that I wanted to look younger. But before the procedure, when my face was in repose (not smiling) I always looked sad Now I don't!
> 
> He didn't inject the feathers on the top of my lip... just the corners. He said if I wanted the feathers done, he would use Fraxel. But he doesn't think I need it yet.



I think it looks really good so in a week or so when the swelling goes down it will be great.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! Congrats. What an awesome gift from DH. He did great
> 
> Both of the meds are liquid so that isn't much of a problem. I tried giving Misha some of his favorite stuff last night, but he had no interest. He doesn't typically get hungry in the early morning so I will wait another couple of hours. The egg yolks are a great idea. I also have an appetite stimulant from when Nick wouldn't eat after Beau was put to sleep. I can give him that if necessary.



Poor little buddy, so goad he is doing better.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the moral support, girls!
> 
> *Skyqueen*, it's good to know that in a couple of weeks it will look better. I was honestly hoping for more of what he calls "marionette lines" (coming down from the corners of my mouth on each side of my chin... ugh!) to be filled in. But if that takes time, then I'm happy to wait. I'm *super* pleased with how my nasolabial folds look (the lines down from my nose to my mouth). And I *love* that my mouth doesn't turn down any more. Now when I'm not smiling, I don't look unhappy!
> 
> Oh, and The Hubster says I look really pretty. That's the best part of all!


Like everything in life...things take time to settle, even Juvederm! 
I'm a bit surprised, my injections (Juvederm/Radiesse) lasted over 1 year. I had my own fat injected before that and it lasted almost 2 years.


----------



## megt10

Today I did go to the jewelers and wore my new Birkin. I am in love with the skirt too. It is new from the NAP sales. Also I just got this moto from Gilt. What do you think? Does the color work for my complexion? As you can see Misha is feeling better.


----------



## skyqueen

Only for you, Elaine!
Probably the most beautiful, unique Nantucket Basket Bag I have ever seen. Passed down from mother to daughter in PERFECT condition.
The top (ivory/14kt) is a copy of the family boat. The inside (ivory) is the family's summer home. The handle (ivory/14kt) has the mothers initials and mini boats on each side. 
Talk about a custom bag!!!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Today I did go to the jewelers and wore my new Birkin. I am in love with the skirt too. It is new from the NAP sales. Also I just got this moto from Gilt. What do you think? Does the color work for my complexion? As you can see Misha is feeling better.


I love the skirt, Meg...so unique!
Love the Birkin with the Rodeo bag charm...perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I think it looks really good so in a week or so when the swelling goes down it will be great.


Thanks, Izzy... that's great news. It didn't hurt when he did it (just a little stinging, exactly as you said) but the pain kept waking me up last night and it hurts today. Icing helps, so it must be swollen even though it doesn't look especially swollen to me. Probably swollen on the inside? But I'm pleased that I had very little bruising.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Today I did go to the jewelers and wore my new Birkin. I am in love with the skirt too. It is new from the NAP sales. Also I just got this moto from Gilt. What do you think? Does the color work for my complexion? As you can see Misha is feeling better.


The entire outfit is terrific, Meg! I love the asymmetrical hemline of the skirt. The moto jacket is lovely with your complexion, and pairing it with an orange blouse is pure genius. I would have put it with a white tee and I would have been SO wrong!

You have an amazing sense of fashion.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Today I did go to the jewelers and wore my new Birkin. I am in love with the skirt too. It is new from the NAP sales. Also I just got this moto from Gilt. What do you think? Does the color work for my complexion? As you can see Misha is feeling better.



Love the color of the blouse on you. Great outfit and the skirt is perfect in my opinion. The bag is great!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Only for you, Elaine!
> Probably the most beautiful, unique Nantucket Basket Bag I have ever seen. Passed down from mother to daughter in PERFECT condition.
> The top (ivory/14kt) is a copy of the family boat. The inside (ivory) is the family's summer home. The handle (ivory/14kt) has the mothers initials and mini boats on each side.
> Talk about a custom bag!!!



The Nantucket basket bag is truly beautiful. The sentiment with it is just wonderful to me. It is a true treasure and must bring happy memories for the family. What a special  bag to pass from mother to daughter.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, Izzy... that's great news. It didn't hurt when he did it (just a little stinging, exactly as you said) but the pain kept waking me up last night and it hurts today. Icing helps, so it must be swollen even though it doesn't look especially swollen to me. Probably swollen on the inside? But I'm pleased that I had very little bruising.



The reason it doesn't look swollen to you is he has evened out the contours of your face beautifully. You will see how much smaller your face will look in a week. Looks to me as if he d
id a wonderful job. When I had mine done the bruising was so bad I looked as if I had been in an accident or someone had beaten me. It was horrible and the technique used was very good. Just my luck!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Only for you, Elaine!
> *Probably the most beautiful, unique Nantucket Basket Bag I have ever seen.* Passed down from mother to daughter in PERFECT condition.
> The top (ivory/14kt) is a copy of the family boat. The inside (ivory) is the family's summer home. The handle (ivory/14kt) has the mothers initials and mini boats on each side.
> Talk about a custom bag!!!


Wow, skyqueen... that is absolutely *the* most unique unique Lightship basket I have ever seen! The combination of ivory and gold is stunning, and I love that it's the family boat & the family home.

I'm planning to take photos tomorrow... we bought one! It's from the shop you sent me to, and it's not vintage (they were much too rich for our blood). It was still pretty expensive, but the basketmakers have been weaving baskets on Nantucket since the 1960s, so we felt as though we were buying something special. Mostly it will live with the rest of our baskets, but once in a while I'll use it as a purse. Especially if we go out to lunch, to a seafood restaurant!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The reason it doesn't look swollen to you is he has evened out the contours of your face beautifully. You will see how much smaller your face will look in a week. Looks to me as if he d
> id a wonderful job. When I had mine done the bruising was so bad I looked as if I had been in an accident or someone had beaten me. It was horrible and the technique used was very good. Just my luck!


Thank you for explaining it to me, Izzy. This is all so new to me... but I can see where I couold get hooked!

I'm so sorry you had such a terrible experience with bruising.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *Like everything in life...things take time to settle, even Juvederm! *
> I'm a bit surprised, my injections (Juvederm/Radiesse) lasted over 1 year. I had my own fat injected before that and it lasted almost 2 years.



Things take time to settle? I guess that's a good point!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Wow, skyqueen... that is absolutely *the* most unique unique Lightship basket I have ever seen! The combination of ivory and gold is stunning, and I love that it's the family boat & the family home.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to take photos tomorrow... we bought one! It's from the shop you sent me to, and it's not vintage (they were much too rich for our blood). It was still pretty expensive, but the basketmakers have been weaving baskets on Nantucket since the 1960s, so we felt as though we were buying something special. Mostly it will live with the rest of our baskets, but once in a while I'll use it as a purse. Especially if we go out to lunch, to a seafood restaurant!



Can't wait to see it! [emoji76]



ElainePG said:


> Things take time to settle? I guess that's a good point!



This is hard to explain but I'll give it a try.
The nasal wrinkle got the plumping but the surrounding tissue is swollen from the procedure, too. Once the swelling goes down the plumped area/wrinkle stays in place and is elevated so the wrinkle isn't as noticeable. [emoji12]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Can't wait to see it! [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> This is hard to explain but I'll give it a try.
> The nasal wrinkle got the plumping but the surrounding tissue is swollen from the procedure, too. Once the swelling goes down the plumped area/wrinkle stays in place and is elevated so the wrinkle isn't as noticeable. [emoji12]


Great explanation! I totally follow what you're saying. So now I just wait for the swelling to go down.
Excited to see the final results!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the moral support, girls!
> 
> *Skyqueen*, it's good to know that in a couple of weeks it will look better. I was honestly hoping for more of what he calls "marionette lines" (coming down from the corners of my mouth on each side of my chin... ugh!) to be filled in. But if that takes time, then I'm happy to wait. I'm *super* pleased with how my nasolabial folds look (the lines down from my nose to my mouth). And I *love* that my mouth doesn't turn down any more. Now when I'm not smiling, I don't look unhappy!
> 
> Oh, and The Hubster says I look really pretty. That's the best part of all!


Your DH is absolutely correct you look beautiful.


Izzy48 said:


> Poor little buddy, so goad he is doing better.



Thank you Izzy. I got a call from the vet today and she said that the lab results confirmed that it was just a cyst and not cancer. Unfortunately for us we will be back at the vet tomorrow with Sammie. She's got a sores on both sides of her mouth. She gets this yearly and they don't know what it is, but a steroid shot takes care of it. That makes 3 times for me this week. We go to VCA animal hospital and they have so many people and animals come through there and yet when I call they who I am. Not a good thing.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Only for you, Elaine!
> Probably the most beautiful, unique Nantucket Basket Bag I have ever seen. Passed down from mother to daughter in PERFECT condition.
> The top (ivory/14kt) is a copy of the family boat. The inside (ivory) is the family's summer home. The handle (ivory/14kt) has the mothers initials and mini boats on each side.
> Talk about a custom bag!!!



That is amazing. Wow what a work of art.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love the skirt, Meg...so unique!
> Love the Birkin with the Rodeo bag charm...perfect!


Thanks SQ. I am really happy that I was able to get the charm.


Izzy48 said:


> The reason it doesn't look swollen to you is he has evened out the contours of your face beautifully. You will see how much smaller your face will look in a week. Looks to me as if he d
> id a wonderful job. When I had mine done the bruising was so bad I looked as if I had been in an accident or someone had beaten me. It was horrible and the technique used was very good. Just my luck!


The last time I got the injections I had the same kind of bruising. Even one on my lip that made it look like I got punched. It just happens sometimes.


ElainePG said:


> The entire outfit is terrific, Meg! I love the asymmetrical hemline of the skirt. The moto jacket is lovely with your complexion, and pairing it with an orange blouse is pure genius. I would have put it with a white tee and I would have been SO wrong!
> 
> You have an amazing sense of fashion.



Aww thank you Elaine. I didn't wear the jacket with the outfit but I do like the color combinations. The jacket just arrived and a friend that I showed the picture to when I bought it said she didn't think that the color would work for me. I like the color on me but wanted to get other opinions as well. Sometimes I will buy a color because I love it and then realize that as much as I love the color it isn't the best for me. So I was trying to avoid keeping something and then never wearing it because it isn't flattering. Does anyone else do that?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Your DH is absolutely correct you look beautiful.
> 
> 
> Thank you Izzy. I got a call from the vet today and she said that the lab results confirmed that it was just a cyst and not cancer. Unfortunately for us we will be back at the vet tomorrow with Sammie. She's got a sores on both sides of her mouth. She gets this yearly and they don't know what it is, but a steroid shot takes care of it. That makes 3 times for me this week. We go to VCA animal hospital and they have so many people and animals come through there and yet when I call they who I am. Not a good thing.


You're famous, Meg... but that's not such a good thing to be famous for!

What did you find at the jewelery store? (Because I have a feeling you found *something*, LOL...)


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks SQ. I am really happy that I was able to get the charm.
> 
> The last time I got the injections I had the same kind of bruising. Even one on my lip that made it look like I got punched. It just happens sometimes.
> 
> 
> Aww thank you Elaine. I didn't wear the jacket with the outfit but I do like the color combinations. The jacket just arrived and a friend that I showed the picture to when I bought it said she didn't think that the color would work for me. I like the color on me but wanted to get other opinions as well. *Sometimes I will buy a color because I love it and then realize that as much as I love the color it isn't the best for me. So I was trying to avoid keeping something and then never wearing it because it isn't flattering. Does anyone else do that?*



I've done it my whole life!  But now that I'm making a conscious effort to streamline my closet, I'm getting a *lot* better about really being absolutely positive about color & fit before buying. And when I *do* make the inevitable mistake, I'm also really good about getting the item the heck out of my closet and over to either the consignment shop (if I think I can get some $$$ for it) or to one of the thrift shops. I've become ruthless!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You're famous, Meg... but that's not such a good thing to be famous for!
> 
> What did you find at the jewelery store? (Because I have a feeling you found *something*, LOL...)


I got 3 chains WG, RG, and YG. They are really cool because you can adjust them to any length that you want and the back has a cute little heart on it. I only knew about the chains because I bought Katy my massage therapist a necklace last week for her 65th birthday. I had my jeweler put a card in so that she could get it shortened if she wanted and then realized it was adjustable. I asked my jeweler to get me 1 of each. I bought my MIL a pair of YG and turquoise earrings that are shaped like a flower. They are really pretty. She really loved them but wouldn't buy them for herself so I got them for her. DH bought me a necklace that he said went great with my outfit. It is WG and has little yellow and brown diamonds that drop down. It has an antique kind of look. I didn't get pictures yet, but I will. 


ElainePG said:


> *I've done it my whole life! * But now that I'm making a conscious effort to streamline my closet, I'm getting a *lot* better about really being absolutely positive about color & fit before buying. And when I *do* make the inevitable mistake, I'm also really good about getting the item the heck out of my closet and over to either the consignment shop (if I think I can get some $$$ for it) or to one of the thrift shops. I've become ruthless!


I have too. I was afraid that the skirt that I wore yesterday would be one of those kinds of things so I made an effort to wear it right away. I need to get ruthless in my closet again and start listing or donating. We are not going on vacation this year so I will have the time. I want to stay close to home. My dear friend who has been fighting metastatic breast cancer for 8 years is losing her battle at the age of 45. She has been diagnosed with 3 brain tumors that are cancerous in her frontal lobe. Right now she is undergoing 15 radiation treatments in the next 3 weeks. Today is #2. I asked DH if he minded staying close to home this summer and he being the wonderful man that he is said of course not.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I got 3 chains WG, RG, and YG. They are really cool because you can adjust them to any length that you want and the back has a cute little heart on it. I only knew about the chains because I bought Katy my massage therapist a necklace last week for her 65th birthday. I had my jeweler put a card in so that she could get it shortened if she wanted and then realized it was adjustable. I asked my jeweler to get me 1 of each. I bought my MIL a pair of YG and turquoise earrings that are shaped like a flower. They are really pretty. She really loved them but wouldn't buy them for herself so I got them for her. DH bought me a necklace that he said went great with my outfit. It is WG and has little yellow and brown diamonds that drop down. It has an antique kind of look. I didn't get pictures yet, but I will.
> 
> I have too. I was afraid that the skirt that I wore yesterday would be one of those kinds of things so I made an effort to wear it right away. I need to get ruthless in my closet again and start listing or donating. We are not going on vacation this year so I will have the time. *I want to stay close to home. My dear friend who has been fighting metastatic breast cancer for 8 years is losing her battle at the age of 45. *She has been diagnosed with 3 brain tumors that are cancerous in her frontal lobe. Right now she is undergoing 15 radiation treatments in the next 3 weeks. Today is #2. I asked DH if he minded staying close to home this summer and he being the wonderful man that he is said of course not.



I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I can definitely understand why you wouldn't want to be away from her right now. Your DH does indeed sound wonderful.

And so does all the jewelry!

How is your MIL doing?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I can definitely understand why you wouldn't want to be away from her right now. Your DH does indeed sound wonderful.
> 
> And so does all the jewelry!
> 
> How is your MIL doing?



My MIL is just fine. A little older and slower but then so am I.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> My MIL is just fine. A little older and slower but then so am I.


Oy! I know what you mean!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I got 3 chains WG, RG, and YG. They are really cool because you can adjust them to any length that you want and the back has a cute little heart on it. I only knew about the chains because I bought Katy my massage therapist a necklace last week for her 65th birthday. I had my jeweler put a card in so that she could get it shortened if she wanted and then realized it was adjustable. I asked my jeweler to get me 1 of each. I bought my MIL a pair of YG and turquoise earrings that are shaped like a flower. They are really pretty. She really loved them but wouldn't buy them for herself so I got them for her. DH bought me a necklace that he said went great with my outfit. It is WG and has little yellow and brown diamonds that drop down. It has an antique kind of look. I didn't get pictures yet, but I will.
> 
> 
> 
> I have too. I was afraid that the skirt that I wore yesterday would be one of those kinds of things so I made an effort to wear it right away. I need to get ruthless in my closet again and start listing or donating. We are not going on vacation this year so I will have the time. I want to stay close to home. My dear friend who has been fighting metastatic breast cancer for 8 years is losing her battle at the age of 45. She has been diagnosed with 3 brain tumors that are cancerous in her frontal lobe. Right now she is undergoing 15 radiation treatments in the next 3 weeks. Today is #2. I asked DH if he minded staying close to home this summer and he being the wonderful man that he is said of course not.




Heartbreaking, Meg...the poor dear and so young!
Sending prayers [emoji22]


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Today I did go to the jewelers and wore my new Birkin. I am in love with the skirt too. It is new from the NAP sales. Also I just got this moto from Gilt. What do you think? Does the color work for my complexion? As you can see Misha is feeling better.



Meg, you look stunning.  That skirt is killer!  I love the style!  And I love your new Moto!  I think it looks fantastic on you!

Glad to see Misha feeling better.  I know that makes you feel better!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Okay... here ya go! The first photo was taken just before I left for my appointment yesterday morning. Eye makeup on, but no foundation or lipstick (obviously. The second photo was taken this morning. Obviously I'm not smiling, because then you wouldn't be able to see what he did, LOL!
> 
> There's a bit of bruising, which you can probably see, but I've covered it with foundation and unless you know it's there it isn't very obvious. I'm still a bit swollen, so I'm continuing to ice every few hours. But I am very pleased, especially with the way my lips go up at the corners. He says the smile lines will disappear even more over the next week, but I was eager to put up a photo today.
> 
> It's really not that I wanted to look younger. But before the procedure, when my face was in repose (not smiling) I always looked sad Now I don't!
> 
> He didn't inject the feathers on the top of my lip... just the corners. He said if I wanted the feathers done, he would use Fraxel. But he doesn't think I need it yet.



Elaine, I think your doctor did a wonderful job & it looks like your bruising is minimal.  You'll really see a difference in about a week as it settles in & the bruises fade,  I think you look wonderful!  Definitely use the ice on the swelling.  Next week, you'll really see a difference!

And I agree with the other ladies....your skin looks great & you have hardly any wrinkles.  I don't think you need anything else done.


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Elaine, I think your doctor did a wonderful job & it looks like your bruising is minimal.  You'll really see a difference in about a week as it settles in & the bruises fade,  I think you look wonderful!  Definitely use the ice on the swelling.  Next week, you'll really see a difference!
> 
> And I agree with the other ladies....your skin looks great & you have hardly any wrinkles.  I don't think you need anything else done.


Thank you for the moral support, cdt! The bruising is already fading, the pain is completely gone, and I can tell that the swelling is slowly going down. I can see that when everything "settles" I will be very pleased.

I probably don't even *need* IPL... I could just use foundation... but I like the idea of getting rid of all these brown & red little blotches. I know I'm the only one who sees them (nobody looks at me as closely as I look at myself, LOL!) but I've always so admired women with completely clear complexions, and if it's something the dermatologist can do for me, then why not? My understanding is that after the initial 3 sessions, as long as I'm good about sunscreen (which I always am, and have been forever) I won't need more, except perhaps an occasional touch-up.

As for the lack of wrinkles elsewhere, that's genetic. My 90-year-old Mom barely has a wrinkle, and looks about 75... except that she has the same deep grooves on the sides of her mouth (which I also inherited!). And, just to show that life isn't fair, she is olive-skinned and never burned, so she was always out all summer with no hat or sunscreen, working in the garden. Go figure!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Heartbreaking, Meg...the poor dear and so young!
> Sending prayers [emoji22]


Thanks SQ. Prayers are appreciated.


cdtracing said:


> Meg, you look stunning.  That skirt is killer!  I love the style!  And I love your new Moto!  I think it looks fantastic on you!
> 
> Glad to see Misha feeling better.  I know that makes you feel better!



Thank you, CD. I love the skirt too. It was hard to really capture the beauty of it. It is like a scarf that shimmers in certain lights.


----------



## ElainePG

Today I finally had a chance to go outside and take some photos of my "new vintage" Nantucket Lightship Basket/Purse. The fact that we own this work of art (uh, handbag) is totally due to skyqueen, who put me on to a reliable and wonderful little shop on Nantucket. The woman there was a dream to work with via email, and we are thrilled to have this basket (uh, handbag) as part of our basket collection (my handbag collection).:giggles:

The basket was made by two a couple who were born & raised on Nantucket, and who have been making these baskets since the 1960s. Ours was only made last year, but the workmanship is identical to the ones that were made years ago. The whale (a perfect replica of a sperm whale) and the side pieces are of elephant ivory, collected before it became illegal to do so. The whale was carved by a different artisan than the two who made the basket; this is fairly common (carving ivory and making baskets are two totally different skills!).

Needless to say, I am *thrilled* with this basket/purse, and can't wait to carry it when we go out to lunch at the Monterey Bay Aquarium (one of our favorite retaurants... not the big noisy cafeteria where the tourits eat, but the small tucked-away restaurant in the back where you need reservations).


----------



## bisbee

Elaine...your basket (purse) is a work of art!  I am a lover of baskets myself...but I always want the ones I can't afford!

I just pulled the trigger on a Reed Krakoff bag.  As you may know, they are shutting down the line.  I've been lusting after his bags for years...never purchased.  I did get a pair of hoop earrings a few months ago...70% off...and they sent me a matching bangle too!  

Well...I was just looking at the thread on tpf...almost everything is gone.  I went to check...and got a lovely brown hobo bag at 80% off!  Regularly $1890, I paid $378.  Could not resist!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Today I finally had a chance to go outside and take some photos of my "new vintage" Nantucket Lightship Basket/Purse. The fact that we own this work of art (uh, handbag) is totally due to skyqueen, who put me on to a reliable and wonderful little shop on Nantucket. The woman there was a dream to work with via email, and we are thrilled to have this basket (uh, handbag) as part of our basket collection (my handbag collection).:giggles:
> 
> The basket was made by two a couple who were born & raised on Nantucket, and who have been making these baskets since the 1960s. Ours was only made last year, but the workmanship is identical to the ones that were made years ago. The whale (a perfect replica of a sperm whale) and the side pieces are of elephant ivory, collected before it became illegal to do so. The whale was carved by a different artisan than the two who made the basket; this is fairly common (carving ivory and making baskets are two totally different skills!).
> 
> Needless to say, I am *thrilled* with this basket/purse, and can't wait to carry it when we go out to lunch at the Monterey Bay Aquarium (one of our favorite retaurants... not the big noisy cafeteria where the tourits eat, but the small tucked-away restaurant in the back where you need reservations).


Just gorgeous, Elaine...a collector's item! Must be Bill and Judy?
Ivory is so hard to get, even when old.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine...your basket (purse) is a work of art!  I am a lover of baskets myself...but I always want the ones I can't afford!
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a Reed Krakoff bag.  As you may know, they are shutting down the line.  I've been lusting after his bags for years...never purchased.  I did get a pair of hoop earrings a few months ago...70% off...and they sent me a matching bangle too!
> 
> Well...I was just looking at the thread on tpf...almost everything is gone.  I went to check...and got a lovely brown hobo bag at 80% off!  Regularly $1890, I paid $378.  Could not resist!


What a gorgeous hobo bag, bisbee... and an amazing sale price, too! I had no idea the line was shutting down. Any idea why?


----------



## bisbee

I really don't know...I'll do some sleuthing!

Found some info...http://fashionista.com/2015/03/reed-krakoff-halts-operations.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous, Elaine...a collector's item! Must be Bill and Judy?
> Ivory is so hard to get, even when old.


Yup, it's Bill and Judy! Do you know them? From what I've read, they're practically Nantucket royalty!

Miranda, with whom I worked at the shop, was even able to give me the provenance of the ivory: it's from 10,000-year-old elephant tusks! I was really glad that it wasn't modern ivory, or even from 100 years ago; I think I would have had moral problems carrying the basket. But if the ivory is *that* old, I think it's kinda neat!


----------



## bisbee

That makes me feel better too, Elaine.  I am reading quite a lot about the plight of elephants...I am absolutely in love with the animals, and the stories about the poachers breaks my heart and drives me to murderous thoughts.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> That makes me feel better too, Elaine.  I am reading quite a lot about the plight of elephants...I am absolutely in love with the animals, and the stories about the poachers breaks my heart and drives me to murderous thoughts.


Yes, exactly, Bisbee. It's completely heartbreaking and even though it's illegal it still goes on. Totally disgusting, just like trafficking in wild and rare tropical birds. But truly ancient, ancient ivory is something very different and special.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Elaine...your basket (purse) is a work of art!  I am a lover of baskets myself...but I always want the ones I can't afford!
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a Reed Krakoff bag.  As you may know, they are shutting down the line.  I've been lusting after his bags for years...never purchased.  I did get a pair of hoop earrings a few months ago...70% off...and they sent me a matching bangle too!
> 
> Well...I was just looking at the thread on tpf...almost everything is gone.  I went to check...and got a lovely brown hobo bag at 80% off!  Regularly $1890, I paid $378.  Could not resist!


I had this one in my cart and it "sold out" as I was checking out. 
Go on the RK thread and check out all the beautiful bags people have bought...so jealous!!! 

http://www.reedkrakoff.com/handbags/rk40s-9


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Yup, it's Bill and Judy! Do you know them? From what I've read, they're practically Nantucket royalty!
> 
> Miranda, with whom I worked at the shop, was even able to give me the provenance of the ivory: it's from 10,000-year-old elephant tusks! I was really glad that it wasn't modern ivory, or even from 100 years ago; I think I would have had moral problems carrying the basket. But if the ivory is *that* old, I think it's kinda neat!


I don't know Bill/Judy personally but I know their bags! [emoji6]


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> I had this one in my cart and it "sold out" as I was checking out.
> Go on the RK thread and check out all the beautiful bags people have bought...so jealous!!!
> 
> http://www.reedkrakoff.com/handbags/rk40s-9



I love that one!  Sorry!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I love that one!  Sorry!


They had the cobalt blue but I' don't think I'd use that color...................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> They had the cobalt blue but I' don't think I'd use that color...................


I wanted the cobalt blue, but it was sold out. Waaaaaaaah!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hello. I have been catching up on the thread. 

I wore my red florentine satchel out to lunch today.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Today I finally had a chance to go outside and take some photos of my "new vintage" Nantucket Lightship Basket/Purse. The fact that we own this work of art (uh, handbag) is totally due to skyqueen, who put me on to a reliable and wonderful little shop on Nantucket. The woman there was a dream to work with via email, and we are thrilled to have this basket (uh, handbag) as part of our basket collection (my handbag collection).:giggles:
> 
> The basket was made by two a couple who were born & raised on Nantucket, and who have been making these baskets since the 1960s. Ours was only made last year, but the workmanship is identical to the ones that were made years ago. The whale (a perfect replica of a sperm whale) and the side pieces are of elephant ivory, collected before it became illegal to do so. The whale was carved by a different artisan than the two who made the basket; this is fairly common (carving ivory and making baskets are two totally different skills!).
> 
> Needless to say, I am *thrilled* with this basket/purse, and can't wait to carry it when we go out to lunch at the Monterey Bay Aquarium (one of our favorite retaurants... not the big noisy cafeteria where the tourits eat, but the small tucked-away restaurant in the back where you need reservations).


Oh Elaine it is an amazing work of art! Congratulations. I am glad that the Ivory is old too.


bisbee said:


> Elaine...your basket (purse) is a work of art!  I am a lover of baskets myself...but I always want the ones I can't afford!
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a Reed Krakoff bag.  As you may know, they are shutting down the line.  I've been lusting after his bags for years...never purchased.  I did get a pair of hoop earrings a few months ago...70% off...and they sent me a matching bangle too!
> 
> Well...I was just looking at the thread on tpf...almost everything is gone.  I went to check...and got a lovely brown hobo bag at 80% off!  Regularly $1890, I paid $378.  Could not resist!


Wow, Bisbee talk about a great deal on a gorgeous bag. That is almost free, no way to resist that. 


ElainePG said:


> Yup, it's Bill and Judy! Do you know them? From what I've read, they're practically Nantucket royalty!
> 
> Miranda, with whom I worked at the shop, was even able to give me the provenance of the ivory: it's from 10,000-year-old elephant tusks! I was really glad that it wasn't modern ivory, or even from 100 years ago; I think I would have had moral problems carrying the basket. But if the ivory is *that* old, *I think it's kinda neat*!


I do too. 


skyqueen said:


> I had this one in my cart and it "sold out" as I was checking out.
> Go on the RK thread and check out all the beautiful bags people have bought...so jealous!!!
> 
> http://www.reedkrakoff.com/handbags/rk40s-9


Oh I hate it when that happens. That was such a pretty bag.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Hello. I have been catching up on the thread.
> 
> I wore my red florentine satchel out to lunch today.



Another gorgeous outfit. Love the color of that bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Hello. I have been catching up on the thread.
> 
> I wore my red florentine satchel out to lunch today.


What a terrific outfit, trudys! Love that red florentine bag; it's such a terrific pop of color.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Hello. I have been catching up on the thread.
> 
> I wore my red florentine satchel out to lunch today.




One of my favorites, Trudy! [emoji76]


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I got 3 chains WG, RG, and YG. They are really cool because you can adjust them to any length that you want and the back has a cute little heart on it. I only knew about the chains because I bought Katy my massage therapist a necklace last week for her 65th birthday. I had my jeweler put a card in so that she could get it shortened if she wanted and then realized it was adjustable. I asked my jeweler to get me 1 of each. I bought my MIL a pair of YG and turquoise earrings that are shaped like a flower. They are really pretty. She really loved them but wouldn't buy them for herself so I got them for her. DH bought me a necklace that he said went great with my outfit. It is WG and has little yellow and brown diamonds that drop down. It has an antique kind of look. I didn't get pictures yet, but I will.
> 
> I have too. I was afraid that the skirt that I wore yesterday would be one of those kinds of things so I made an effort to wear it right away. I need to get ruthless in my closet again and start listing or donating. We are not going on vacation this year so I will have the time. I want to stay close to home. My dear friend who has been fighting metastatic breast cancer for 8 years is losing her battle at the age of 45. She has been diagnosed with 3 brain tumors that are cancerous in her frontal lobe. Right now she is undergoing 15 radiation treatments in the next 3 weeks. Today is #2. I asked DH if he minded staying close to home this summer and he being the wonderful man that he is said of course not.



I'm so sorry for your friend Meg.!


----------



## bisbee

Meg...I am so sorry that your friend is suffering so...and that you are as well.  That disease is a terrible thing.  I went through a very similar experience with my mother many years ago...unfortunately I lost her and her sister to BC.  This was over 20 years ago...one would think the research would have come up with something in all that time.

You are an angel to her.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Meg...I am so sorry that your friend is suffering so...and that you are as well.  That disease is a terrible thing.  I went through a very similar experience with my mother many years ago...unfortunately I lost her and her sister to BC.  This was over 20 years ago...one would think the research would have come up with something in all that time.
> 
> You are an angel to her.


+1
Have you used your MG bucket, yet?


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I'm so sorry for your friend Meg.!


Thank you, Cilifene. I am sorry too. She has been such an inspiration on how to live life. In fact yesterday she had her mom take her to go get her facial hair waxed. She has a hard time walking and I don't know that I would be worrying about that given everything. She does and that is one of the things that I love about her.


bisbee said:


> Meg...I am so sorry that your friend is suffering so...and that you are as well.  That disease is a terrible thing.  I went through a very similar experience with my mother many years ago...unfortunately I lost her and her sister to BC.  This was over 20 years ago...one would think the research would have come up with something in all that time.
> 
> You are an angel to her.


Thank you, Bisbee. I am sorry you lost your mom and aunt. It is a terrible disease.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> +1
> Have you used your MG bucket, yet?



Actually, I started using it the day it came, and haven't switched yet!  I like it, and it gives my shoulder a break, since I can't fit a tremendous amount in it!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> My dear friend who has been fighting metastatic breast cancer for 8 years is losing her battle at the age of 45. She has been diagnosed with 3 brain tumors that are cancerous in her frontal lobe. Right now she is undergoing 15 radiation treatments in the next 3 weeks. Today is #2. I asked DH if he minded staying close to home this summer and he being the wonderful man that he is said of course not.



Meg, I'm so sorry your friend is going through this especially at such a young age.  It's hard.  I went through that fight with my brother almost 3 yrs ago.  You're such a good friend to stay close in case she needs you.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Meg, I'm so sorry your friend is going through this especially at such a young age.  It's hard.  I went through that fight with my brother almost 3 yrs ago.  You're such a good friend to stay close in case she needs you.



Thank you, CD. I am so sorry about your brother. I also want to be there for her mom who is also my friend. Right now my friend can't be left alone so I am available to pop over and hang out for a bit while her mom runs an errand or walks the dogs.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, CD. I am so sorry about your brother. I also want to be there for her mom who is also my friend. Right now my friend can't be left alone so I am available to pop over and hang out for a bit while her mom runs an errand or walks the dogs.


Your friend (and your other friend, her mom) are so fortunate to have you in their lives, Meg. 

Just a suggestion: I don't know how Hospice care works in your area, but before I got sick I was a volunteer with our local Hospice and they provide something called "respite care" for caregivers. The patient does NOT have to be at the end of her life to call in Hospice (this is a misunderstanding that a lot of people have)... just has to be diagnosed with a debilitating illness. And then a volunteer from Hospice comes and does an assessment, and offers whatever services might be helpful. It might even include giving your friend a ride to get a pedicure! I'm just thinking that there's a lot of pressure on her Mom right now, and that even a few hours a week could be a big help.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you, CD. I am so sorry about your brother. I also want to be there for her mom who is also my friend. Right now my friend can't be left alone so I am available to pop over and hang out for a bit while her mom runs an errand or walks the dogs.



It's always a big help to the caregiver to be able to get out from time to time.  It was the same with my brother.  His wife was so devoted to him.  We would have to make her get out & go do something, even if it was just to go to the grocery store.  My mother & I would rotate so she & their kids could get out & do something together.  It's such a hard stressful time on everyone involved.  You are such a blessing to her & her mother.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Your friend (and your other friend, her mom) are so fortunate to have you in their lives, Meg.
> 
> Just a suggestion: I don't know how Hospice care works in your area, but before I got sick I was a volunteer with our local Hospice and they provide something called "respite care" for caregivers.* The patient does NOT have to be at the end of her life to call in Hospice (this is a misunderstanding that a lot of people have*)... just has to be diagnosed with a debilitating illness. And then a volunteer from Hospice comes and does an assessment, and offers whatever services might be helpful. It might even include giving your friend a ride to get a pedicure! I'm just thinking that there's a lot of pressure on her Mom right now, and that even a few hours a week could be a big help.


I didn't know that. I honestly would be afraid to mention it to my friends mom. She has tirelessly helped my friend fight for the last 8 years and she isn't willing to accept defeat. Her sister my friends aunt died from the same thing about the time that my friend was diagnosed. Even though I can see how this last diagnosis has taken its toll on both of them. I am so afraid that they both would hear the word Hospice and be very upset. She does have a great family and group of friends, but most of them are in LA or NY. The LA group helps when they can. The NY group is in and out on a regular basis now. I just happen to be the closest. My friends mom and dad both still work as they are in there early 60's. Her mom is a manager at a credit union and has been at the same job for over 20 years so she has been able to take off the time that she needs to when she needs to. Her dad works for the studios and helps when he is able but doesn't have the same flexibility that her mom does.


cdtracing said:


> *It's always a big help to the caregiver to be able to get out from time to time.  *It was the same with my brother.  His wife was so devoted to him.  We would have to make her get out & go do something, even if it was just to go to the grocery store.  My mother & I would rotate so she & their kids could get out & do something together.  It's such a hard stressful time on everyone involved.  You are such a blessing to her & her mother.


I know that first hand as my MIL's caregiver. I am lucky that my MIL is well enough for me to be able to leave her for a few hours. I am comfortable doing it as my friend lives right down the street.
That was wonderful of you and your mom to be able to do that for your brother and family.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *I didn't know that. I honestly would be afraid to mention it to my friends mom. *She has tirelessly helped my friend fight for the last 8 years and she isn't willing to accept defeat. Her sister my friends aunt died from the same thing about the time that my friend was diagnosed. Even though I can see how this last diagnosis has taken its toll on both of them.* I am so afraid that they both would hear the word Hospice and be very upset. *She does have a great family and group of friends, but most of them are in LA or NY. The LA group helps when they can. The NY group is in and out on a regular basis now. I just happen to be the closest. My friends mom and dad both still work as they are in there early 60's. Her mom is a manager at a credit union and has been at the same job for over 20 years so she has been able to take off the time that she needs to when she needs to. Her dad works for the studios and helps when he is able but doesn't have the same flexibility that her mom does.
> 
> I know that first hand as my MIL's caregiver. I am lucky that my MIL is well enough for me to be able to leave her for a few hours. I am comfortable doing it as my friend lives right down the street.
> That was wonderful of you and your mom to be able to do that for your brother and family.



I totally, totally get that. Hospices all over the U.S. have a serious image problem. People hear the word and they think they have 3 days left to live. Which is only the tiniest part of what Hospice does! But in most areas, the local Hospice doesn't do a good job of explaining that (1) they are free; and (2) you don't have to be "on your last legs" to use their services. As a result, people call them in much too late.

If your instinct tells you not to mention it, I say go with your gut on this. You obviously know this family very well, and you know what's best. It's a shame, though, because it's a resource that I'm sure would be valuable. But if it would stir up a whole lot of feelings... not worth the risk. I only know about it because I volunteered for them; otherwise I would have thought the same thing you did.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I totally, totally get that. Hospices all over the U.S. have a serious image problem. People hear the word and they think they have 3 days left to live. Which is only the tiniest part of what Hospice does! But in most areas, the local Hospice doesn't do a good job of explaining that (1) they are free; and (2) you don't have to be "on your last legs" to use their services. As a result, people call them in much too late.
> 
> If your instinct tells you not to mention it, I say go with your gut on this. You obviously know this family very well, and you know what's best. It's a shame, though, because it's a resource that I'm sure would be valuable. But if it would stir up a whole lot of feelings... not worth the risk. I only know about it because I volunteered for them; otherwise I would have thought the same thing you did.



I will keep the information in the back of my mind not only for my friend but for other people I know in similar situations. I think it was awesome that you were a volunteer. That must have been so hard but rewarding.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I will keep the information in the back of my mind not only for my friend but for other people I know in similar situations. I think it was awesome that you were a volunteer. *That must have been so hard but rewarding.*



It was a great experience. I got more than I ever gave (always the way with volunteering). I was a music volunteer... I played my Native American (wooden) flute for patients and their families. The most rewarding times for me were when a patient was able to relax enough, & breathe with the music, that s/he could drift off into a restful sleep.

Unfortunately the RA has affected my lungs, so I haven't been able to play in nearly 2 years. But I'm hoping that eventually my lungs will get better & I can get back to it. I really love playing, especially on the beach at sunset.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It was a great experience. I got more than I ever gave (always the way with volunteering). I was a music volunteer... I played my Native American (wooden) flute for patients and their families. The most rewarding times for me were when a patient was able to relax enough, & breathe with the music, that s/he could drift off into a restful sleep.
> 
> Unfortunately the RA has affected my lungs, so I haven't been able to play in nearly 2 years. But I'm hoping that eventually my lungs will get better & I can get back to it. I really love playing, especially on the beach at sunset.



That sounds lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

I don't usually go for pastels, but I am IN LOVE with this new Bal bag!!!

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45270168fi.html


----------



## bisbee

That's pretty Elaine!  Funny - today I am carrying an old Prada in a similar shade - I bought it from a former tpf member who used to sell a LOT of pristine bags on here!  I bought it and took it on a number of cruises...realized I hadn't used it for a while, and dumped my "stuff" in it today.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> That's pretty Elaine!  Funny - today I am carrying an old Prada in a similar shade - I bought it from a former tpf member who used to sell a LOT of pristine bags on here!  I bought it and took it on a number of cruises...realized I hadn't used it for a while, and dumped my "stuff" in it today.


What a pretty bag, bis! I can see that it would be perfect for cruises. It's a really great design... would never have recognized it as a Prada. Love the silver hardware against the turquoise-y blue, and the buckles! Are those pockets in the front, or are they decoration?


----------



## Trudysmom

bisbee said:


> That's pretty Elaine!  Funny - today I am carrying an old Prada in a similar shade - I bought it from a former tpf member who used to sell a LOT of pristine bags on here!  I bought it and took it on a number of cruises...realized I hadn't used it for a while, and dumped my "stuff" in it today.


Love that color.


----------



## Trudysmom

We did some errands today. I took my vintage Dooney and Bourke Teton drawstring. It is so adorable.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We did some errands today. I took my vintage Dooney and Bourke Teton drawstring. It is so adorable.


I don't think I've seen that one before, trudys... it's really special!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I don't think I've seen that one before, trudys... it's really special!


Thank you. I love how it has the top and is also a drawstring. I love the drawstring on the side.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> What a pretty bag, bis! I can see that it would be perfect for cruises. It's a really great design... would never have recognized it as a Prada. Love the silver hardware against the turquoise-y blue, and the buckles! Are those pockets in the front, or are they decoration?



They are real pockets...and there is a matching pair on the other side.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> They are real pockets...and there is a matching pair on the other side.


Sheer bliss!  This style must go back some years... I don't think Prada is doing *anything* like this now, are they?


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> Sheer bliss!  This style must go back some years... I don't think Prada is doing *anything* like this now, are they?



I probably bought it 9 or 10 years ago...and it was a few years old at the time.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I don't usually go for pastels, but I am IN LOVE with this new Bal bag!!!
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45270168fi.html


I saw that this morning and thought what a pretty color. I am not a big pastel fan unless it is a soft pink, but this I do love.


bisbee said:


> That's pretty Elaine!  Funny - today I am carrying an old Prada in a similar shade - I bought it from a former tpf member who used to sell a LOT of pristine bags on here!  I bought it and took it on a number of cruises...realized I hadn't used it for a while, and dumped my "stuff" in it today.


I love this bag Bisbee. It is such a great summer bag. It is unique and functional looking too. I wish they still made a bag like this. I would buy it in a heartbeat.


Trudysmom said:


> We did some errands today. I took my vintage Dooney and Bourke Teton drawstring. It is so adorable.


Great outfit.


Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I love how it has the top and is also a drawstring. I love the drawstring on the side.



Love the bag.


----------



## megt10

I am wearing my Birkin again today. I was going to wear something else, but a purchased a wallet and some new twillys to go with it, so I had to switch. The shoes are new from the NAP sales. They are Paul Andrew and so comfortable. I got a pair of orange ones too. The rest of the outfit is cheap. The skirt is called Leota and I got it with a few day dresses from Rue La La. Very casual, comfortable and cheap. The shrug is old and is Vince Camuto. The tank was from the NAP sales too and was super cheap and perfect with a casual skirt.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my Birkin again today. I was going to wear something else, but a purchased a wallet and some new twillys to go with it, so I had to switch. The shoes are new from the NAP sales. They are Paul Andrew and so comfortable. I got a pair of orange ones too. The rest of the outfit is cheap. The skirt is called Leota and I got it with a few day dresses from Rue La La. Very casual, comfortable and cheap. The shrug is old and is Vince Camuto. The tank was from the NAP sales too and was super cheap and perfect with a casual skirt.


I think I've called this called "high-low" dressing... am I right, Meg? Mixing price points, and not being afraid to do it, as long as everything looks good together. You do it better than anyone I know! I just love that you're not a "fashion victim" where everything has to be from this year, and designer-this, designer-that. It just all has to combine well.

Bravo to another great look!

(P.S. Awesome wallet!!!)


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> That's pretty Elaine!  Funny - today I am carrying an old Prada in a similar shade - I bought it from a former tpf member who used to sell a LOT of pristine bags on here!  I bought it and took it on a number of cruises...realized I hadn't used it for a while, and dumped my "stuff" in it today.



What a nice bag! The color is so pretty.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> We did some errands today. I took my vintage Dooney and Bourke Teton drawstring. It is so adorable.



Such a handsome bag!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I think I've called this called "high-low" dressing... am I right, Meg? Mixing price points, and not being afraid to do it, as long as everything looks good together. You do it better than anyone I know! I just love that you're not a "fashion victim" where everything has to be from this year, and designer-this, designer-that. It just all has to combine well.
> 
> Bravo to another great look!
> 
> (P.S. Awesome wallet!!!)



Thank you so much Elaine. I love a casual tank top in the summer with almost any skirt. I never think of or try to wear a designer from head to toe and I am not very matchy matchy either. I just try and stay cool while still looking somewhat cute and pulled together. It gets harder and harder as the temperature goes up.  I do recommend checking out the Leota dresses next time they are on Rue. I think they are about 49.00 and the skirt was less. They are quite comfortable. Oh and the shoes were on sale for about 200.00 and I could push a wheelchair all day in them.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Elaine. I love a casual tank top in the summer with almost any skirt. I never think of or try to wear a designer from head to toe and I am not very matchy matchy either. I just try and stay cool while still looking somewhat cute and pulled together. It gets harder and harder as the temperature goes up.  I do recommend checking out the Leota dresses next time they are on Rue. I think they are about 49.00 and the skirt was less. They are quite comfortable. Oh and the shoes were on sale for about 200.00 and I could push a wheelchair all day in them.


Thanks, Meg... I'll definitely make myself a note to check out Leota. Are the skirts all super-short, or are some to the knee? (At this point in my life my knees seem to have developed double chins, so I'm a bit wary of wearing skirts that come above the knee, LOL!).


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my Birkin again today. I was going to wear something else, but a purchased a wallet and some new twillys to go with it, so I had to switch. The shoes are new from the NAP sales. They are Paul Andrew and so comfortable. I got a pair of orange ones too. The rest of the outfit is cheap. The skirt is called Leota and I got it with a few day dresses from Rue La La. Very casual, comfortable and cheap. The shrug is old and is Vince Camuto. The tank was from the NAP sales too and was super cheap and perfect with a casual skirt.


Very nice outfit and bag.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I don't usually go for pastels, but I am IN LOVE with this new Bal bag!!!
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45270168fi.html


 


bisbee said:


> That's pretty Elaine!  Funny - today I am carrying an old Prada in a similar shade - I bought it from a former tpf member who used to sell a LOT of pristine bags on here!  I bought it and took it on a number of cruises...realized I hadn't used it for a while, and dumped my "stuff" in it today.


Beautiful turquoise bags!
I have several Prada bags, Bis, and have not seen one like this. Cool!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I love how it has the top and is also a drawstring. I love the drawstring on the side.


Another stunning bag, Trudy!



megt10 said:


> I am wearing my Birkin again today. I was going to wear something else, but a purchased a wallet and some new twillys to go with it, so I had to switch. The shoes are new from the NAP sales. They are Paul Andrew and so comfortable. I got a pair of orange ones too. The rest of the outfit is cheap. The skirt is called Leota and I got it with a few day dresses from Rue La La. Very casual, comfortable and cheap. The shrug is old and is Vince Camuto. The tank was from the NAP sales too and was super cheap and perfect with a casual skirt.


Finally, Meg...a shoe I could wear. Love the color and style! [emoji6]
Glad you are loving your Birkin...I was a little worried since it's handheld and not a shoulder. Looks stunning with the outfit!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, Meg... I'll definitely make myself a note to check out Leota. Are the skirts all super-short, or are some to the knee? (At this point in my life my knees seem to have developed double chins, so I'm a bit wary of wearing skirts that come above the knee, LOL!).


The skirt is a small and a pull on style. I probably should have ordered a medium but oh well. I think a larger skirt would give more length. Also, I am 5'7" with most of my height in my legs. So you would probably be fine. 


Trudysmom said:


> Very nice outfit and bag.


Thank you.


skyqueen said:


> Another stunning bag, Trudy!
> 
> 
> Finally, Meg...a shoe I could wear. Love the color and style! [emoji6]
> Glad you are loving your Birkin...I was a little worried since it's handheld and not a shoulder. Looks stunning with the outfit!



Thanks, SQ. I highly recommend the shoe. I also bought it in an orange suede. It is supremely comfortable. 
I too was worried that I wouldn't wear the Birkin enough to justify buying it or that I would feel self-conscious carrying it. I am really enjoying it and find that my back and shoulders feel better not having a bag on my shoulder.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I highly recommend the shoe. I also bought it in an orange suede. It is supremely comfortable.
> I too was worried that I wouldn't wear the Birkin enough to justify buying it or that I would feel self-conscious carrying it. I am really enjoying it and *find that my back and shoulders feel better not having a bag on my shoulder.*



How do you carry it? By the handles, or in the crook of your elbow?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> How do you carry it? By the handles, or in the crook of your elbow?



I carry it both ways. It depends on if I am also carrying my MIL's bag and jacket. I noticed when I was carrying the Prada that my back and neck felt better when I carried the bag by hand or in the crook of my arm.


----------



## ElainePG

The swelling and bruising has gone away, and i am VERY pleased with my Juviderm injections! I really like how natural it looks... there are still some "smile lines" left, which there certainly should be, at my age! But I especially love the way my mouth goes up at the corners, instead of down, when I'm just holding my face still (and not actively smiling). 

I'm SO glad I had this done... definitely will do it again when this one wears off. Thanks everyone for the moral support!

Here are the "before" and "after" photos. Now I just needs some hits of IPL for the brown and red spots, and I will be ready for the "Ms Senior America" Pageant!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The swelling and bruising has gone away, and i am VERY pleased with my Juviderm injections! I really like how natural it looks... there are still some "smile lines" left, which there certainly should be, at my age! But I especially love the way my mouth goes up at the corners, instead of down, when I'm just holding my face still (and not actively smiling).
> 
> I'm SO glad I had this done... definitely will do it again when this one wears off. Thanks everyone for the moral support!
> 
> Here are the "before" and "after" photos. Now I just needs some hits of IPL for the brown and red spots, and I will be ready for the "Ms Senior America" Pageant!


I notice a big difference, Elaine! Especially at the corners of your mouth.
Good for you...I'm glad you're happy!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> The swelling and bruising has gone away, and i am VERY pleased with my Juviderm injections! I really like how natural it looks... there are still some "smile lines" left, which there certainly should be, at my age! But I especially *love the way my mouth goes up at the corners, instead of down,* when I'm just holding my face still (and not actively smiling).
> 
> I'm SO glad I had this done... definitely will do it again when this one wears off. Thanks everyone for the moral support!
> 
> Here are the "before" and "after" photos. Now I just needs some hits of IPL for the brown and red spots, and I will be ready for the "Ms Senior America" Pageant!



It looks perfect ..."Ms Senior America"


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I notice a big difference, Elaine! Especially at the corners of your mouth.
> Good for you...I'm glad you're happy!!! [emoji2]





Cilifene said:


> It looks perfect ..."Ms Senior America"



Thank you my dear friends!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The swelling and bruising has gone away, and i am VERY pleased with my Juviderm injections! I really like how natural it looks... there are still some "smile lines" left, which there certainly should be, at my age! But I especially love the way my mouth goes up at the corners, instead of down, when I'm just holding my face still (and not actively smiling).
> 
> I'm SO glad I had this done... definitely will do it again when this one wears off. Thanks everyone for the moral support!
> 
> Here are the "before" and "after" photos. Now I just needs some hits of IPL for the brown and red spots, and I will be ready for the "Ms Senior America" Pageant!


Wow, I didn't think your skin could possibly look better than it already did. I was wrong it really is fabulous. 


skyqueen said:


> I notice a big difference, Elaine! Especially at the corners of your mouth.
> Good for you...I'm glad you're happy!!! [emoji2]



+1


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Wow, I didn't think your skin could possibly look better than it already did. I was wrong it really is fabulous.
> 
> 
> +1


Thank you so much, Meg... what a *sweet* thing to say!  Now I'm really, really, _really_ eager for the IPL to start, even though I know it's going to be a bit painful while he's doing it. 

I've got my first 2 appointments scheduled, a month apart... one at the end of July, and the next at the end of August. There's a price break if you pay for 3 up front, and he felt as though I needed three (who knows? I think he's trustworthy, though) so I'm doing it that way.


----------



## megt10

Well, today I am still carrying my Birkin. I am loving the size and the weight of the Epsom leather. I did change the twillys. I love dressing her up, lol. I had errands to run and then my friend A who has cancer asked me if she thought my jeweler could find her a band to go on her favorite Fendi watch.  Apparently it is an old watch with a unique leather band and no one could get her a new one. The strap was worn through and totally unwearable. I told her I would pick it up and take it to him to find out sometime next week. I hadn't planned on going today as I really needed to get other stuff done. I took one look at her and thought today would be a better day to do it. She really doesn't look good. 

I went alone which is always dangerous. I ended up buying a bracelet and a pair of earrings. And a really beautiful long necklace with pearls and diamonds for my MIL for Hanukkah. She has gotten into pearls lately and this was totally a unique piece. My jeweler, of course, will find a band or make one for her and get it back to me next week. I told him to make it look new, clean it and change the battery as well. I will just tell her that it is an early Christmas gift when it is all done. She was thrilled that he would take care of it for her. 

The dress is Stella McCartney, the shoes are Alaia both from the NAP sales. The bracelet is my I have no business stepping foot inside a jewelry store bracelet. Earrings and necklace tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Well, today I am still carrying my Birkin. I am loving the size and the weight of the Epsom leather. I did change the twillys. I love dressing her up, lol. I had errands to run and then my friend A who has cancer asked me if she thought my jeweler could find her a band to go on her favorite Fendi watch.  Apparently it is an old watch with a unique leather band and no one could get her a new one. The strap was worn through and totally unwearable. I told her I would pick it up and take it to him to find out sometime next week. I hadn't planned on going today as I really needed to get other stuff done. I took one look at her and thought today would be a better day to do it. She really doesn't look good.
> 
> I went alone which is always dangerous. I ended up buying a bracelet and a pair of earrings. And a really beautiful long necklace with pearls and diamonds for my MIL for Hanukkah. She has gotten into pearls lately and this was totally a unique piece. My jeweler, of course, will find a band or make one for her and get it back to me next week. I told him to make it look new, clean it and change the battery as well. I will just tell her that it is an early Christmas gift when it is all done. She was thrilled that he would take care of it for her.
> 
> The dress is Stella McCartney, the shoes are Alaia both from the NAP sales. The bracelet is my I have no business stepping foot inside a jewelry store bracelet. Earrings and necklace tomorrow.


Wow! Your bracelet matches your shoes perfectly! It's absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to see the necklace you bought for your MIL... and the earrings you bought for yourself.

Aren't you sweet to take care of A's Fendi watch for her. I'm sure your jeweler will do a superb job on the project... he will make it look good as new. It will be a real spirit-lifter for her. I'm sure you had a million other things that you really needed to do today, but you clearly let your heart lead you.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much, Meg... what a *sweet* thing to say!  Now I'm really, really, _really_ eager for the IPL to start, even though I know it's going to be a bit painful while he's doing it.
> 
> I've got my first 2 appointments scheduled, a month apart... one at the end of July, and the next at the end of August. There's a price break if you pay for 3 up front, and he felt as though I needed three (who knows? I think he's trustworthy, though) so I'm doing it that way.



You will be fine with the IPL I have had 3 or 4 of them but need more. My sun spots are pretty deep. It did help a lot though. I am pretty good about using sunscreen especially on my face, but still spend a lot of time in the sun. So I am going to do it again after the summer. I got sidelined when I was so sick and hope to look 1/2 as good as you do in your before picture.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow! Your bracelet matches your shoes perfectly! It's absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to see the necklace you bought for your MIL... and the earrings you bought for yourself.
> 
> Aren't you sweet to take care of A's Fendi watch for her. I'm sure your jeweler will do a superb job on the project... he will make it look good as new. It will be a real spirit-lifter for her. I'm sure you had a million other things that you really needed to do today, but you clearly let your heart lead you.



Lol I didn't even notice that the bracelet goes with the shoes. It's easy to see with one on top of the other. Not the best picture of it. I snapped it with my phone when I got home. Same with the necklace and earrings. 

I am excited to see what my jeweler can do with the watch and so happy that I can do something for her. I just feel so helpless.


----------



## megt10

I am trying from my iPad the strand is long and can doubled.


----------



## megt10

The earrings are little Cartier love hoops in rose gold. Very small and great for every day wear.


----------



## megt10

Here's the length of the necklace. Again not the best picture. It is nice that it can be worn several ways.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Well, today I am still carrying my Birkin. I am loving the size and the weight of the Epsom leather. I did change the twillys. I love dressing her up, lol. I had errands to run and then my friend A who has cancer asked me if she thought my jeweler could find her a band to go on her favorite Fendi watch.  Apparently it is an old watch with a unique leather band and no one could get her a new one. The strap was worn through and totally unwearable. I told her I would pick it up and take it to him to find out sometime next week. I hadn't planned on going today as I really needed to get other stuff done. I took one look at her and thought today would be a better day to do it. She really doesn't look good.
> 
> I went alone which is always dangerous. I ended up buying a bracelet and a pair of earrings. And a really beautiful long necklace with pearls and diamonds for my MIL for Hanukkah. She has gotten into pearls lately and this was totally a unique piece. My jeweler, of course, will find a band or make one for her and get it back to me next week. I told him to make it look new, clean it and change the battery as well. I will just tell her that it is an early Christmas gift when it is all done. She was thrilled that he would take care of it for her.
> 
> The dress is Stella McCartney, the shoes are Alaia both from the NAP sales. The bracelet is my I have no business stepping foot inside a jewelry store bracelet. Earrings and necklace tomorrow.



Looks fantastic Meg! - I noticed the matching bracelet and shoe too


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am trying from my iPad the strand is long and can doubled.



Love both Meg!  - the strand looks a lot like my Georg Jensen Sphere with pearls and agate.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well, today I am still carrying my Birkin. I am loving the size and the weight of the Epsom leather. I did change the twillys. I love dressing her up, lol. I had errands to run and then my friend A who has cancer asked me if she thought my jeweler could find her a band to go on her favorite Fendi watch.  Apparently it is an old watch with a unique leather band and no one could get her a new one. The strap was worn through and totally unwearable. I told her I would pick it up and take it to him to find out sometime next week. I hadn't planned on going today as I really needed to get other stuff done. I took one look at her and thought today would be a better day to do it. She really doesn't look good.
> 
> I went alone which is always dangerous. I ended up buying a bracelet and a pair of earrings. And a really beautiful long necklace with pearls and diamonds for my MIL for Hanukkah. She has gotten into pearls lately and this was totally a unique piece. My jeweler, of course, will find a band or make one for her and get it back to me next week. I told him to make it look new, clean it and change the battery as well. I will just tell her that it is an early Christmas gift when it is all done. She was thrilled that he would take care of it for her.
> 
> The dress is Stella McCartney, the shoes are Alaia both from the NAP sales. The bracelet is my I have no business stepping foot inside a jewelry store bracelet. Earrings and necklace tomorrow.


Love the dress, Meg...is it denim? Great look!



megt10 said:


> I am trying from my iPad the strand is long and can doubled.


 


megt10 said:


> The earrings are little Cartier love hoops in rose gold. Very small and great for every day wear.


Love the pearls...you will get a lot of wear out of these. I wear my tin cup pearls all the time.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Love both Meg!  - the strand looks a lot like my Georg Jensen Sphere with pearls and agate.


Love this look!
I just noticed how good your eyebrows look...you had yours tattooed, too? Great shape................


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love this look!
> I just noticed how good your eyebrows look...you had yours tattooed, too? Great shape................



Thanks SQ, yes I got them tattooed 16 years ago


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> The earrings are little Cartier love hoops in rose gold. Very small and great for every day wear.





megt10 said:


> Here's the length of the necklace. Again not the best picture. It is nice that it can be worn several ways.



Both such lovely pieces! So the earrings are for you, and the pearl/diamond necklace is for your MIL? I love the versatility of the necklace, she'll be able to wear it so many ways. And I'm crazy about rose gold!!

Doesn't cilifene have a Georg Jensen necklace very much like your MIL's new black & white pearl one? I remember drooling over it last month.:giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Both such lovely pieces! So the earrings are for you, and the pearl/diamond necklace is for your MIL? I love the versatility of the necklace, she'll be able to wear it so many ways. And I'm crazy about rose gold!!
> 
> *Doesn't cilifene have a Georg Jensen necklace very much like* your MIL's new black & white pearl one? I remember drooling over it last month.:giggles:



Yes dear  ...go back a few posts...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Looks fantastic Meg! - I noticed the matching bracelet and shoe too


Thanks, C. I hadn't noticed about the shoe bracelet match until Elaine pointed it out. When I showed a picture of the shoes to a friend when I bought them she said they were so me. I guess the bracelet is too.


Cilifene said:


> Love both Meg!  - the strand looks a lot like my Georg Jensen Sphere with pearls and agate.


Just gorgeous.


skyqueen said:


> Love the dress, Meg...is it denim? Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pearls...you will get a lot of wear out of these. I wear my tin cup pearls all the time.


Thanks, SQ the dress is denim and really comfortable. I love it too. It is a little too big even after I made a valiant attempt to shrink it and it shrank at least 2" all over. I purposely bought it that way because it is supposed to be a mini dress and I needed more length. So after a few more washes if it hasn't shrunk enough I will take it to my tailor and have him take it in a bit. I bought the pearls for my MIL. While I love them too I think she will really love them. She is going through a pearl phase right now.


ElainePG said:


> Both such lovely pieces! So the earrings are for you, and the pearl/diamond necklace is for your MIL? I love the versatility of the necklace, she'll be able to wear it so many ways. And I'm crazy about rose gold!!
> 
> Doesn't cilifene have a Georg Jensen necklace very much like your MIL's new black & white pearl one? I remember drooling over it last month.:giggles:


Yes, she does have that necklace. They pearls are for my MIL for Hanukkah. I try and buy presents year round and put them away so that I am almost done. Of course only for things that I know will not need to be exchanged. The little earrings are mine.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Yes dear  ...go back a few posts...


Aha! I guess I was busy typing, and not reading. I like *both* the necklaces!


----------



## Cilifene

elainepg said:


> aha! I guess i was busy typing, and not reading. I like *both* the necklaces!



:d


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I bought the pearls for my MIL. While I love them too I think she will really love them. She is going through a pearl phase right now.


I'd keep the pearl necklace for myself! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'd keep the pearl necklace for myself! [emoji6]


+1, but Meg is just so gosh-darned generous, don't you simply know for an absolute fact that it will be in her MIL's hands on the first night of Hannukah?


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I'd keep the pearl necklace for myself! [emoji6]


 I actually thought about it. I love the necklace too. I am wearing pearl earrings today and thought wow that necklace would be perfect. Still I am sure that I can find something else for me. Afterall, I do have to go back and pick up A's Fendi watch when it is ready later this week. My MIL has become increasingly hard to buy for as she gets older. There is less and less that she wants or really loves. This I think she will really love.


ElainePG said:


> +1, but Meg is just so gosh-darned generous, don't you simply know for an absolute fact that it will be in her MIL's hands on the first night of Hannukah?



Well, I just think she will like it. It is sort of matchy matchy with earrings that I gave her. She is into that.


----------



## megt10

I am back from the vet with Misha. He had his stitches taken out today. He was a very good boy and didn't need to be muzzled. Guess he only has a problem when his temperature is taken. I am now off to get my toes tortured. I switched bags to my Bolide. The last time a took a Birkin to my nail salon several of the girls picked it up and started carrying it around. The Bolide is totally under their radar. I am wearing one of those cheap Leota dresses from Rue La La. It looks shiny in the pictures, but it isn't in real life. Eilene I put on my other glasses so that you could see them. I wore my PdV shawl at the vets since it is always freezing. The shoes are my go to Givenchy sandals that I bought a few years ago. I wish that I had bought more than one pair since they are probably the shoes that I wear more than any others because they are so comfortable.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I am back from the vet with Misha. He had his stitches taken out today. He was a very good boy and didn't need to be muzzled. Guess he only has a problem when his temperature is taken. I am now off to get my toes tortured. I switched bags to my Bolide. The last time a took a Birkin to my nail salon several of the girls picked it up and started carrying it around. The Bolide is totally under their radar. I am wearing one of those cheap Leota dresses from Rue La La. It looks shiny in the pictures, but it isn't in real life. Eilene I put on my other glasses so that you could see them. I wore my PdV shawl at the vets since it is always freezing. The shoes are my go to Givenchy sandals that I bought a few years ago. I wish that I had bought more than one pair since they are probably the shoes that I wear more than any others because they are so comfortable.



Great summer outfit Met. Love, love the shoes! Also, all your new things are just lovely. My best to your friend in every possible way. I have lost two wonderful friends plus family including my father to cancer and it is difficult. That is a mild understatement.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am back from the vet with Misha. He had his stitches taken out today. He was a very good boy and didn't need to be muzzled. Guess he only has a problem when his temperature is taken. I am now off to get my toes tortured. I switched bags to my Bolide. The last time a took a Birkin to my nail salon several of the girls picked it up and started carrying it around. The Bolide is totally under their radar. I am wearing one of those cheap Leota dresses from Rue La La. It looks shiny in the pictures, but it isn't in real life. Eilene I put on my other glasses so that you could see them. I wore my PdV shawl at the vets since it is always freezing. The shoes are my go to Givenchy sandals that I bought a few years ago. I wish that I had bought more than one pair since they are probably the shoes that I wear more than any others because they are so comfortable.


A lovely outfit, Meg, from the top of your glasses to the bottom of your sandals! That's a really cute pair of frames. They look clear, or maybe nude... am I right?

The Leota dress is adorable. Those dresses might be cheap on Rue, but they are NOT cheap on the Leota site! I'm definitely going to keep my eyes peeled for them the next time they appear on a flash sale.

The Bolide is a terrific shape! I've heard that shape called "pannetone," for the bread. I have a bag in that same shape from an Italian company called Pierotucci, except that it doesn't have a strap. So (sigh) I never carry it. I bought it a couple of years ago, before I really knew what my taste was in bags... at this point, I'd never buy that style unless it also had a strap. I keep thinking I ought to retrofit a strap for it, but the bag is cream and it would be hard to match. So it sits in my closet.

I'm so glad to hear that Misha was a good boy! You must be really relieved.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Great summer outfit Met. Love, love the shoes! Also, all your new things are just lovely. My best to your friend in every possible way. I have lost two wonderful friends plus family including my father to cancer and it is difficult. That is a mild understatement.


Thank you so much, Izzy. I am so sorry for your losses. Cancer is such a terrible disease. My grandmother died from Lymphoma. I was around 11 or 12 at the time. With her cancer as far as I know she was diagnosed in June and died in September. Then again it is possible that she and my mom knew about it but didn't tell us kids.


ElainePG said:


> A lovely outfit, Meg, from the top of your glasses to the bottom of your sandals! That's a really cute pair of frames. They look clear, or maybe nude... am I right?
> 
> The Leota dress is adorable. Those dresses might be cheap on Rue, but they are NOT cheap on the Leota site! I'm definitely going to keep my eyes peeled for them the next time they appear on a flash sale.
> 
> The Bolide is a terrific shape! I've heard that shape called "pannetone," for the bread. I have a bag in that same shape from an Italian company called Pierotucci, except that it doesn't have a strap. So (sigh) I never carry it. I bought it a couple of years ago, before I really knew what my taste was in bags... at this point, I'd never buy that style unless it also had a strap. I keep thinking I ought to retrofit a strap for it, but the bag is cream and it would be hard to match. So it sits in my closet.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that Misha was a good boy! You must be really relieved.


Thanks so much Elaine. I will keep an eye out for the Leota sales too and let you know if I see them. I paid 49.00 for the dress. I know they are more expensive on their website. Makes me wonder if the dress is a better quality than the one on Rue. DVF has a cheaper version of her silk dresses that are specifically made for outlets and place like Rue. Those dresses are made of Viscose instead of silk and they do not hold up well and are much warmer that the lighter weight silk version. Regardless, I am pleased with these dresses. I think they are cute and comfortable and not overly dressy. 

I am relieved that Misha is doing well and was a good boy. I would hate it if another one of my animals got a reputation. Sammie has the techs scared to death. It is no wonder since one of the big burly men is sporting a long scar up his forearm from her last year hospitalization. She only has back claws too. 

The glasses I am wearing are rimless glasses. I had 2 pairs prior to my last eye exam and they are the first glasses that I have even remotely worn on a regular basis. The gold frame ones that I am wearing are progressive lenses with a new technology and they are much easier to wear than my last pair. I really need them most for distance and have a pair of distance glasses that I use in bed watching tv. I find it easier still to read and do close-up things without them on. Though it is great to have them when I am shopping. I really hate being able to see where I am going and then have to take them off when I am right up to what I looking for. I believe you have the same problem.

I love the Bolide. It is also lightweight and holds everything that I need to hold. Today it held my iPad, a diet coke, glasses, long wallet and makeup pouch. I have to say that my shoulder and neck feel a lot better when I carry whatever bag I am wearing either by hand or in the crook of my arm. So for me moving forward most bags will have to be able to be carried that way except my lightweight and small cross-body bags. I think you should totally have a strap added to your bag or get rid of it. It doesn't have to match especially being a cream bag. A nice contrasting color would be perfect.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love the Bolide. It is also lightweight and holds everything that I need to hold. Today it held my iPad, a diet coke, glasses, long wallet and makeup pouch. I have to say that my shoulder and neck feel a lot better when I carry whatever bag I am wearing either by hand or in the crook of my arm. So for me moving forward most bags will have to be able to be carried that way except my lightweight and small cross-body bags. *I think you should totally have a strap added to your bag or get rid of it. It doesn't have to match especially being a cream bag. A nice contrasting color would be perfect.*



I was wondering if a contrasting strap would work. Thanks for the confirmation. I had thought about olive... and maybe even having it done in a a canvas strap. I've seen canvas straps on high-end bags (like Gucci) and they look very nice.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I was wondering if a contrasting strap would work. Thanks for the confirmation. I had thought about olive... and maybe even having it done in a a canvas strap. I've seen canvas straps on high-end bags (like Gucci) and they look very nice.



I too was thinking a canvas strap. They tend to be the most comfortable I think. Olive would be great or even a multi color strap that has a bit of the color of the bag in it. Or the stitching could be th color of the bag.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I too was thinking a canvas strap. They tend to be the most comfortable I think. Olive would be great or even a multi color strap that has a bit of the color of the bag in it. Or the stitching could be th color of the bag.


I decided to start out with a very inexpensive olive canvas strap from Mautto, just to test the concept. They didn't have any multi-colored ones (which would have been wonderful, BTW!), but if this one works then I can look around for a better one or even see if my cobbler can create something for me.

Thanks for the help, Meg! I'll post a photo when it arrives!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am back from the vet with Misha. He had his stitches taken out today. He was a very good boy and didn't need to be muzzled. Guess he only has a problem when his temperature is taken. I am now off to get my toes tortured. I switched bags to my Bolide. The last time a took a Birkin to my nail salon several of the girls picked it up and started carrying it around. The Bolide is totally under their radar. I am wearing one of those cheap Leota dresses from Rue La La. It looks shiny in the pictures, but it isn't in real life. Eilene I put on my other glasses so that you could see them. I wore my PdV shawl at the vets since it is always freezing. The shoes are my go to Givenchy sandals that I bought a few years ago. I wish that I had bought more than one pair since they are probably the shoes that I wear more than any others because they are so comfortable.


Misha looks none the worse for wear...glad he got those nasty stitches out.
Lovely outfit...looks so cool and breezy!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Misha looks none the worse for wear...glad he got those nasty stitches out.
> Lovely outfit...looks so cool and breezy!



Thanks SQ. Misha is doing fine. Now he can go and get groomed he is looking a little scruffy.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks SQ. Misha is doing fine. Now he can go and get groomed he is looking a little scruffy.


I need to get groomed, too!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I need to get groomed, too!



Me too. I am getting groomed this afternoon, lol. Still trying to find a date that works for Misha to go. Super busy week.


----------



## ElainePG

I just bought a bag on Evil Bay...:giggles:


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I just bought a bag on Evil Bay...:giggles:



Really what did you get?????


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Really what did you get?????



I'll give you a hint. It's quilted... but it's not a Chanel. (Really, I'm making this MUCH too easy!)

Oh, and you're going to aprove of the color, because it is a *perfect* match to my H _Turandot_ scarf...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'll give you a hint. It's quilted... but it's not a Chanel. (Really, I'm making this MUCH too easy!)
> 
> Oh, and you're going to aprove of the color, because it is a *perfect* match to my H _Turandot_ scarf...



Marc Jacobs.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Marc Jacobs.


Bingo!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Bingo!



Can't wait to see it! I am actively looking for my second Birkin. I am going to let go of my Shoulder Birkin to do it. That one is just too big for me. So sad since that electric blue is so gorgeous. Like your bag that needs a shoulder strap if you aren't going to wear it might as well let it go. 

Off to the grocery store and to drop Misha off for his grooming. I lucked out and got him a 12:30 appointment. He doesn't need much done this time just a face trim and general clean up.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see it! I am actively looking for my second Birkin. I am going to let go of my Shoulder Birkin to do it. That one is just too big for me. So sad since that electric blue is so gorgeous. Like your bag that needs a shoulder strap if you aren't going to wear it might as well let it go.
> 
> Off to the grocery store and to drop Misha off for his grooming. I lucked out and got him a 12:30 appointment. *He doesn't need much done this time just a face trim and general clean up*.



I need waaaaaay more than that, but since I just had to go to the grocery store, I made do with washing my hair and putting on sunscreen & lipstick!

It will be exciting to see your second Birkin. What color are you looking for?


----------



## ElainePG

Rue La La is doing something amazing... I don't know how many here are on their mailing list, so I'm posting it here to get the word out. They have closed their boutiques, and are selling *one item only* today. The tee shirt below (1 for women, 1 for men). The proceeds will go to nonprofit institutions that help bridge racial divides. All in support of the terrible tragedy in Charleston, and to support victims of racial prejudice everywhere.

It's nice to know that even in a profit-driven world, someone is willing to take a stand.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'll give you a hint. It's quilted... but it's not a Chanel. (Really, I'm making this MUCH too easy!)
> 
> Oh, and you're going to aprove of the color, because it is a *perfect* match to my H _Turandot_ scarf...



Since there are several colors in the scarf, how do I know which color it is? Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Bingo!


 


Izzy48 said:


> Since there are several colors in the scarf, how do I know which color it is? Congrats on your purchase!


I know but I'm not sayin'! [emoji6]


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I know but I'm not sayin'! [emoji6]




Well, is it a bag with more than one color? I just can't think of a specific Marc Jacobs bag from the last 2 or 3 years that would go with that scarf. It can't be a large bag so I wonder what it is? Looks like I'm going to have to wait and see!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I need waaaaaay more than that, but since I just had to go to the grocery store, I made do with washing my hair and putting on sunscreen & lipstick!
> 
> It will be exciting to see your second Birkin. What color are you looking for?


I don't know yet what the color will be. It isn't as easy as picking a color. I do want chevre or Epsom leather too which is much lighter in weight. So that makes it even harder to find the right one at the right price. I really lucked out with the one that I got. I did pay slightly above retail but not as much as most sellers are asking for used bags. I am going to SCP on July 1st and I am going to ask my SA about doing a special order. I wouldn't mind waiting for it if it is the right bag.


ElainePG said:


> Rue La La is doing something amazing... I don't know how many here are on their mailing list, so I'm posting it here to get the word out. They have closed their boutiques, and are selling *one item only* today. The tee shirt below (1 for women, 1 for men). The proceeds will go to nonprofit institutions that help bridge racial divides. All in support of the terrible tragedy in Charleston, and to support victims of racial prejudice everywhere.
> 
> It's nice to know that even in a profit-driven world, someone is willing to take a stand.



I will be looking for this shirt today.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I know but I'm not sayin'! [emoji6]


You do? How on earth???? Have you been following my footprints on eBay?:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Well, is it a bag with more than one color? I just can't think of a specific Marc Jacobs bag from the last 2 or 3 years that would go with that scarf. It can't be a large bag so I wonder what it is? Looks like I'm going to have to wait and see!



No, it just has one color... and it's a bag from the 2013 season. You're right, it isn't a large bag; only 10" across. And it isn't a style bag I already have in my MJ collection, although I have similar ones.

The seller (who is an eBay trusted seller) has written to say that they have mailed the bag, and according to the tracking number, it should be here via USPS on Tuesday. So if the stars are aligned, I'll be able to take a model pic of it either Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday. Fingers and toes crossed!

This particular color is a *real* departure for me, but (here's another hint) I think it will look terrific with navy. And this past year I've gone beyond my typical "New York City uniform" of black, black, and more black and branched out into denim & navy, so I think this will be good. I sure hope so; I could return it, but it's such a hassle.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> No, it just has one color... and it's a bag from the 2013 season. You're right, it isn't a large bag; only 10" across. And it isn't a style bag I already have in my MJ collection, although I have similar ones.
> 
> 
> 
> The seller (who is an eBay trusted seller) has written to say that they have mailed the bag, and according to the tracking number, it should be here via USPS on Tuesday. So if the stars are aligned, I'll be able to take a model pic of it either Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday. Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> This particular color is a *real* departure for me, but (here's another hint) I think it will look terrific with navy. And this past year I've gone beyond my typical "New York City uniform" of black, black, and more black and branched out into denim & navy, so I think this will be good. I sure hope so; I could return it, but it's such a hassle.




It won't be red or grey because of the scarf color so putting those aside it must be a deep coral, salmon of some tone, or for an adventurous spirit an orange tone!


----------



## Izzy48

A few weeks ago I mentioned I ordered a Shana Luther bag. She is a new designer and has won multiple design awards from what I have read. Her bags are made in Brooklyn and I'm always happy to buy a bag made in the United States. The bag arrived today and as I already knew it's a very simple and easy to carry bag. It  is well made for its retail value. Another good thing about it is it has two outside pockets and two inside pockets. The shoulder strap is heavily padded for comfort which is important to me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The lining is a nice black and white print. For me this is a great alternative bag to wear for day to day errands.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> It won't be red or grey because of the scarf color so putting those aside it must be a deep coral, salmon of some tone, *or for an adventurous spirit an orange tone*!



Atta girl! In fact, Marc Jacobs calls the color "Mandarin"! 

Color me excited!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A few weeks ago I mentioned I ordered a Shana Luther bag. She is a new designer and has won multiple design awards from what I have read. Her bags are made in Brooklyn and I'm always happy to buy a bag made in the United States. The bag arrived today and as I already knew it's a very simple and easy to carry bag. It  is well made for its retail value. Another good thing about it is it has two outside pockets and two inside pockets. The shoulder strap is heavily padded for comfort which is important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043272
> View attachment 3043273
> View attachment 3043274
> View attachment 3043275
> 
> 
> The lining is a nice black and white print. For me this is a great alternative bag to wear for day to day errands.


This is a really attractive bag, Izzy! Is it charcoal grey? I love that it has two outside pockets. If it were my bag I'd use one for my cell phone, and the other for the various papers that I always seem to accumulate during the day. How do you see yourself using the outside pockets?

Is there an inside zippered pocket for keys?

It's so nice that there's a designer making good-quality, reasonably-priced bags in the U.S.; and in Brooklyn, of all places! When I was growing up, Brooklyn (or the Bronx) was where everyone's grandparents lived. Now Brooklyn has become very upscale, apparently... at least, according to the real estate section of the New York Times.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> A few weeks ago I mentioned I ordered a Shana Luther bag. She is a new designer and has won multiple design awards from what I have read. Her bags are made in Brooklyn and I'm always happy to buy a bag made in the United States. The bag arrived today and as I already knew it's a very simple and easy to carry bag. It  is well made for its retail value. Another good thing about it is it has two outside pockets and two inside pockets. The shoulder strap is heavily padded for comfort which is important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043272
> View attachment 3043273
> View attachment 3043274
> View attachment 3043275
> 
> 
> The lining is a nice black and white print. For me this is a great alternative bag to wear for day to day errands.


Great bag, Izzy and looks comfy to carry!
While most gals prefer to buy LV bags made in France...I always buy the "made in the USA" bags.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> This is a really attractive bag, Izzy! Is it charcoal grey? I love that it has two outside pockets. If it were my bag I'd use one for my cell phone, and the other for the various papers that I always seem to accumulate during the day. How do you see yourself using the outside pockets?
> 
> Is there an inside zippered pocket for keys?
> 
> It's so nice that there's a designer making good-quality, reasonably-priced bags in the U.S.; and in Brooklyn, of all places! When I was growing up, Brooklyn (or the Bronx) was where everyone's grandparents lived. Now Brooklyn has become very upscale, apparently... at least, according to the real estate section of the New York Times.



No, it is a soft black if that makes any sense because the leather is pebbled.  She did something interesting with the bag and made the bottom more heavily pebbled to prevent damage even though it has good metal feet. The inside does have a zipper and one of my outside pockets already has keys and the other side has my phone. The inside does have a zipper pocket as well as  a phone pocket. 

I am trying to think of the MJ mandarin color and it escapes me so I will wait and see!!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Great bag, Izzy and looks comfy to carry!
> While most gals prefer to buy LV bags made in France...I always buy the "made in the USA" bags.



Sky, that is one of the reasons I have been following her is I am trying to find a very good US designer who makes simple practical bags at a reasonable cost. The leather is quite nice but does it compare to my favorite brands, Fendi and Mulberry, no not really, but it is much less than a third of the cost. However, it is very nice leather and will wear for years. The shoulder strap is the bonus for me plus the stitching is truly excellent.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> You do? How on earth???? Have you been following my footprints on eBay?:giggles:


You post on a lot of different threads. [emoji57]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You post on a lot of different threads. [emoji57]


Aha! I know where you saw it! Didn't know you ever went on that particular thread...

Do you own any MJ bags?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Aha! I know where you saw it! Didn't know you ever went on that particular thread...
> 
> Do you own any MJ bags?


Just one...deep discount! Just wore it this weekend out to dinner!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just one...deep discount! Just wore it this weekend out to dinner!


It's gorgeous, skyqueen... stunning cobalt color. Similar to my Bluette, but (I think) a bit deeper. Is it a Little Stam? Or a Mini Stam? I can't remember when you got this... was it last fall?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous, skyqueen... stunning cobalt color. Similar to my Bluette, but (I think) a bit deeper. Is it a Little Stam? Or a Mini Stam? I can't remember when you got this... was it last fall?


Mini Stam in Bluette! Sale last year...I think 70% off!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Mini Stam in Bluette! Sale last year...I think 70% off!


Okay, so it IS Bluette! Must just be a difference in the lighting; it looks a bit darker than mine. So that makes us... what?... handbag cousins?:giggles:

I have a Mini Stam in Bordeaux with brass bardware that I don't use nearly often enough, because I need to switch to my small wallet when I want to carry it. But I love the design of the bag, and your post is motivating me to pull it out next week. My small Prada wallet fits it perfectly.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Just one...deep discount! Just wore it this weekend out to dinner!


I always like that bag. Love the clasp.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went to lunch with my husband today. My bag looks a little light from the window, but the Ocean Blue matched the lapis colors perfectly.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch with my husband today. My bag looks a little light from the window, but the Ocean Blue matched the lapis colors perfectly.


You look fabulous, trades! That necklace really pops against your black top!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> No, it just has one color... and it's a bag from the 2013 season. You're right, it isn't a large bag; only 10" across. And it isn't a style bag I already have in my MJ collection, although I have similar ones.
> 
> The seller (who is an eBay trusted seller) has written to say that they have mailed the bag, and according to the tracking number, it should be here via USPS on Tuesday. So if the stars are aligned, I'll be able to take a model pic of it either Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday. Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> This particular color is a *real* departure for me, but (here's another hint) I think it will look terrific with navy. And this past year I've gone beyond my typical "New York City uniform" of black, black, and more black and branched out into denim & navy, so I think this will be good. I sure hope so; I could return it, but it's such a hassle.


I am so happy to see you branching out into more colors. I was going to guess orange but saw that you indeed went for that shade. I love orange. It has always been my favorite color. It is just such a happy color.


Izzy48 said:


> A few weeks ago I mentioned I ordered a Shana Luther bag. She is a new designer and has won multiple design awards from what I have read. Her bags are made in Brooklyn and I'm always happy to buy a bag made in the United States. The bag arrived today and as I already knew it's a very simple and easy to carry bag. It  is well made for its retail value. Another good thing about it is it has two outside pockets and two inside pockets. The shoulder strap is heavily padded for comfort which is important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043272
> View attachment 3043273
> View attachment 3043274
> View attachment 3043275
> 
> 
> The lining is a nice black and white print. For me this is a great alternative bag to wear for day to day errands.


That is a lovely bag Izzy. I adore a bag that has outside pockets. I hate having to open my bag and dig for my cell phone. Love that the strap is padded. That makes a huge difference when carrying a bag on your shoulder.


ElainePG said:


> Atta girl! In fact, Marc Jacobs calls the color "Mandarin"!
> 
> Color me excited!


Me too! I can't wait to see it.


skyqueen said:


> Just one...deep discount! Just wore it this weekend out to dinner!


One of my favorite bag colors.


Trudysmom said:


> I always like that bag. Love the clasp.



Me too, unfortunately for me I bought a few because I love the style and found that I couldn't open the clasp because of the severe arthritis in my hands.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch with my husband today. My bag looks a little light from the window, but the Ocean Blue matched the lapis colors perfectly.



Love it. Is it ostrich leather or embossed?


----------



## megt10

I took my MIL to a doctors appointment today and then went to pick up my friends watch. He made her a temporary band so she can wear it now and hunted down the actual band in Europe and is ordering it for her on a rush order. It looks pretty good the way that it is right now, especially compared to what it previously looked like.

I wore my Bolide, DVF New Yahzi dress and Fendi shoes. I had photobombers.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch with my husband today. My bag looks a little light from the window, but the Ocean Blue matched the lapis colors perfectly.


 


megt10 said:


> I took my MIL to a doctors appointment today and then went to pick up my friends watch. He made her a temporary band so she can wear it now and hunted down the actual band in Europe and is ordering it for her on a rush order. It looks pretty good the way that it is right now, especially compared to what it previously looked like.
> 
> I wore my Bolide, DVF New Yahzi dress and Fendi shoes. I had photobombers.


Looking fabulous, girls!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I took my MIL to a doctors appointment today and then went to pick up my friends watch. He made her a temporary band so she can wear it now and hunted down the actual band in Europe and is ordering it for her on a rush order. It looks pretty good the way that it is right now, especially compared to what it previously looked like.
> 
> I wore my Bolide, DVF New Yahzi dress and Fendi shoes. I had photobombers.


You look adorable... and so do your photo bombers! The watch came out great. You really have a terrific relationship with your jeweler. How nice of him to do a temporary "fix" because time is of the essence, and then track down the real band in Europe. But I have to say, the watch looks awfully nice right now! I'm sure A is going to be thrilled.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am so happy to see you branching out into more colors. *I was going to guess orange but saw that you indeed went for that shade. I love orange. It has always been my favorite color. It is just such a happy color.*



It arrived today... I couldn't believe how fast they shipped it! Very impressive sellers... the bag was BNIB, just as they claimed. I just love the smaller Baroque size; it's much better for me than the XL. And the orange is really ORANGE! Like you just plucked it from the "Florida Sunshine Tree"! 

We're going into Carmel tomorrow and *of course* I'll carry the new bag, so I'll post a model pic tomorrow.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> A few weeks ago I mentioned I ordered a Shana Luther bag. She is a new designer and has won multiple design awards from what I have read. Her bags are made in Brooklyn and I'm always happy to buy a bag made in the United States. The bag arrived today and as I already knew it's a very simple and easy to carry bag. It  is well made for its retail value. Another good thing about it is it has two outside pockets and two inside pockets. The shoulder strap is heavily padded for comfort which is important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043272
> View attachment 3043273
> View attachment 3043274
> View attachment 3043275
> 
> 
> The lining is a nice black and white print. For me this is a great alternative bag to wear for day to day errands.



Love the leather


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You do? How on earth???? Have you been following my footprints on eBay?:giggles:



:giggles: ... Looking forward to see it Elaine


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Great bag, Izzy and looks comfy to carry!
> *While most gals prefer to buy LV bags made in France...I always buy the "made in the USA" bags.*



I know, but why is it so?? I wonder why it is such a big issue for some......?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> You post on a lot of different threads. [emoji57]



:giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just one...deep discount! Just wore it this weekend out to dinner!



I remember this - very nice!



Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch with my husband today. My bag looks a little light from the window, but the Ocean Blue matched the lapis colors perfectly.



You look fantastic Trudy!! Always perfect color matched  



megt10 said:


> I took my MIL to a doctors appointment today and then went to pick up my friends watch. He made her a temporary band so she can wear it now and hunted down the actual band in Europe and is ordering it for her on a rush order. It looks pretty good the way that it is right now, especially compared to what it previously looked like.
> 
> I wore my Bolide, DVF New Yahzi dress and Fendi shoes. I had photobombers.



Lovely Meg - I love Bolide reminds me of LV Alma


----------



## Cilifene

Griotte SL was out this Monday - a cold summer Monday....
Burberry trench in honey color - leopard stole in beige.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Griotte SL was out this Monday - a cold summer Monday....
> Burberry trench in honey color - leopard stole in beige.


Gee...the Griotte SL looks great with your outfit!
Cold here, too, today!


----------



## Cilifene

Thanks SQ &#128536;


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Looking fabulous, girls!


Thank you SQ.


ElainePG said:


> You look adorable... and so do your photo bombers! The watch came out great. You really have a terrific relationship with your jeweler. How nice of him to do a temporary "fix" because time is of the essence, and then track down the real band in Europe. But I have to say, the watch looks awfully nice right now! I'm sure A is going to be thrilled.


Thanks, Elaine. My jeweler did an excellent job on the watch and A was thrilled with it.


ElainePG said:


> It arrived today... I couldn't believe how fast they shipped it! Very impressive sellers... the bag was BNIB, just as they claimed. I just love the smaller Baroque size; it's much better for me than the XL. And the orange is really ORANGE! Like you just plucked it from the "Florida Sunshine Tree"!
> 
> We're going into Carmel tomorrow and *of course* I'll carry the new bag, so I'll post a model pic tomorrow.


Oh I can't wait to see it.


Cilifene said:


> I remember this - very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic Trudy!! Always perfect color matched
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Meg - I love Bolide reminds me of LV Alma


Thank you, C.


Cilifene said:


> Griotte SL was out this Monday - a cold summer Monday....
> Burberry trench in honey color - leopard stole in beige.



So chic looking. Love the pop of color of the bag against your more neutral outfit.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Griotte SL was out this Monday - a cold summer Monday....
> Burberry trench in honey color - leopard stole in beige.


Such a sophisticated look, cilifene. The Leo looks stunning with your trench coat, and the Griotte SL pulls it all together beautifully. I own a black trench coat that I didn't get to wear this past winter, since we didn't have much rain, but it makes me think... next winter I will be able to wear it with my new Leo and it will look terrific!

It's nice to see you back here, dear... we've missed you!


----------



## ElainePG

With all the adorable dresses she has been wearing recently, Meg inspired me to go to Macy's and buy a couple of inexpensive Lauren Ralph Lauren cotton jersey dresses for summer. We don't get hot weather here in the summer... mostly fog and wind... so I thought this little dress would be perfect for layering. Here I put it with a favorite cashmere sweater, nude Cole Haan patent ballet flats, and my Hermès _Turandot_ scarf.

At any rate, the main point is... HERE IS MY NEW BAG!!!!! Marc Jacobs Baroque Large Single, in Mandarin. The strap adjusts, so it can be worn either on the shoulder (with the strap doubled) or cross-body. It is very comfortable either way.

And I have included a close-up of the bag, too, to show how nicely it is quilted, and also to show the hammered-brass hardware.

Meg, I thought of you when I put together this outfit, although you probably would have put on a brighter cardigan. I am "partway" there on color, but not all the way!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> With all the adorable dresses she has been wearing recently, Meg inspired me to go to Macy's and buy a couple of inexpensive Lauren Ralph Lauren cotton jersey dresses for summer. We don't get hot weather here in the summer... mostly fog and wind... so I thought this little dress would be perfect for layering. Here I put it with a favorite cashmere sweater, nude Cole Haan patent ballet flats, and my Hermès _Turandot_ scarf.
> 
> At any rate, the main point is... HERE IS MY NEW BAG!!!!! Marc Jacobs Baroque Large Single, in Mandarin. The strap adjusts, so it can be worn either on the shoulder (with the strap doubled) or cross-body. It is very comfortable either way.
> 
> And I have included a close-up of the bag, too, to show how nicely it is quilted, and also to show the hammered-brass hardware.
> 
> Meg, I thought of you when I put together this outfit, although you probably would have put on a brighter cardigan. I am "partway" there on color, but not all the way!


Great bag and dress! Very nice.

I love to wear dresses. LOTS of maxi dresses and skirts also. I just got a new maxi in the mail today.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Great bag and dress! Very nice.
> 
> I love to wear dresses. LOTS of maxi dresses and skirts also. I just got a new maxi in the mail today.


Thank you, Trudys!

I didn't realize that you wore dresses... it seems to me that in most of your photos, you're in separates? Am I remembering it wrong??? You always look very put-together... that goes without saying... and your bag *always* matches!

I can't buy dresses in the mail, because I'm short-waisted so fit can be a problem. I tried on five dresses at Macy's, three of them fit, and I bought two. I was actually amazed that 3 out of 5 fit me... usually I have to try on *lots* more before I find something! But I have good luck with LRL, and Macy's has a good selection of that line.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you SQ.
> 
> Thanks, Elaine. My jeweler did an excellent job on the watch and A was thrilled with it.
> 
> Oh I can't wait to see it.
> 
> Thank you, C.
> 
> 
> So chic looking. Love the pop of color of the bag against your more neutral outfit.



Thanks Meg, I'm surprised and happy how great griotte is to both beige grey and black &#128522;


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Such a sophisticated look, cilifene. The Leo looks stunning with your trench coat, and the Griotte SL pulls it all together beautifully. I own a black trench coat that I didn't get to wear this past winter, since we didn't have much rain, but it makes me think... next winter I will be able to wear it with my new Leo and it will look terrific!
> 
> It's nice to see you back here, dear... we've missed you!



Thanks dear &#128536;  I love my trench coats. Oh, please do post a pic of  your trench and Leo Elaine.....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> With all the adorable dresses she has been wearing recently, Meg inspired me to go to Macy's and buy a couple of inexpensive Lauren Ralph Lauren cotton jersey dresses for summer. We don't get hot weather here in the summer... mostly fog and wind... so I thought this little dress would be perfect for layering. Here I put it with a favorite cashmere sweater, nude Cole Haan patent ballet flats, and my Hermès _Turandot_ scarf.
> 
> At any rate, the main point is... HERE IS MY NEW BAG!!!!! Marc Jacobs Baroque Large Single, in Mandarin. The strap adjusts, so it can be worn either on the shoulder (with the strap doubled) or cross-body. It is very comfortable either way.
> 
> And I have included a close-up of the bag, too, to show how nicely it is quilted, and also to show the hammered-brass hardware.
> 
> Meg, I thought of you when I put together this outfit, although you probably would have put on a brighter cardigan. I am "partway" there on color, but not all the way!



Love the bag Elaine!!! You look fantastic! Love the matching H scarf. Cashmere cardigans are so great love mine too...


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Trudys!
> 
> I didn't realize that you wore dresses... it seems to me that in most of your photos, you're in separates? Am I remembering it wrong??? You always look very put-together... that goes without saying... and your bag *always* matches!
> 
> I can't buy dresses in the mail, because I'm short-waisted so fit can be a problem. I tried on five dresses at Macy's, three of them fit, and I bought two. I was actually amazed that 3 out of 5 fit me... usually I have to try on *lots* more before I find something! But I have good luck with LRL, and Macy's has a good selection of that line.


I think most of the pictures are in the Dooney and Bourke threads. Here some dresses. 










A maxi...


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I think most of the pictures are in the Dooney and Bourke threads. Here some dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maxi...


Absolutely fabulous, Trudys! That last picture... the black & white dress with the red bag... mmmmmwah!


----------



## Cilifene

Went to Porto in Portugal last week had a wonderful time. 
Sunrise and view to Clerigos Tower....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Love the bag Elaine!!! You look fantastic! Love the matching H scarf. Cashmere cardigans are so great love mine too...



Thank you, cilifene!

I wear cashmere cardigans a lot. They're exactly the right weight for our coastal weather.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Went to Porto in Portugal last week had a wonderful time.
> Sunrise and view to Clerigos Tower....


Stunning photograph, cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear &#128536;  I love my trench coats. Oh, please do post a pic of  your trench and Leo Elaine.....


I will, but it probably won't be until next winter, when it's the rainy season!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I think most of the pictures are in the Dooney and Bourke threads. Here some dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maxi...



Fabulous matches Trudy &#128079;&#128525;


----------



## Cilifene

Got a new baby, Noe BB azur. Love this cross body bag and it is light as a feather....


----------



## Cilifene

Noe BB in Azur ...


----------



## Cilifene

One more ...


----------



## Cilifene

Elaine, orange cashmere cardigan &#128536;


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, orange cashmere cardigan &#128536;


Love the outfit, cilifene... everything about it! And congrats on your new bag!


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> With all the adorable dresses she has been wearing recently, Meg inspired me to go to Macy's and buy a couple of inexpensive Lauren Ralph Lauren cotton jersey dresses for summer. We don't get hot weather here in the summer... mostly fog and wind... so I thought this little dress would be perfect for layering. Here I put it with a favorite cashmere sweater, nude Cole Haan patent ballet flats, and my Hermès _Turandot_ scarf.
> 
> At any rate, the main point is... HERE IS MY NEW BAG!!!!! Marc Jacobs Baroque Large Single, in Mandarin. The strap adjusts, so it can be worn either on the shoulder (with the strap doubled) or cross-body. It is very comfortable either way.
> 
> And I have included a close-up of the bag, too, to show how nicely it is quilted, and also to show the hammered-brass hardware.
> 
> Meg, I thought of you when I put together this outfit, although you probably would have put on a brighter cardigan. I am "partway" there on color, but not all the way!




Elaine,  I love your entire look in these pics -- just perfect!   Your new MJ bag is gorgeous - I know you'll enjoy having it!!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> Elaine,  I love your entire look in these pics -- just perfect!   Your new MJ bag is gorgeous - I know you'll enjoy having it!!


19flowers, what a nice thing to say! Thank you so much.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Stunning photograph, cilifene!





ElainePG said:


> Love the outfit, cilifene... everything about it! And congrats on your new bag!



Thank you very much Elaine..


----------



## Izzy48

Elaine,
That is one of my all time favorite MJ bags. I hope you enjoy it. Your outfit looks so nice but just seeing the sweater stuns me with our 99 degree weather here. Well done!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> With all the adorable dresses she has been wearing recently, Meg inspired me to go to Macy's and buy a couple of inexpensive Lauren Ralph Lauren cotton jersey dresses for summer. We don't get hot weather here in the summer... mostly fog and wind... so I thought this little dress would be perfect for layering. Here I put it with a favorite cashmere sweater, nude Cole Haan patent ballet flats, and my Hermès _Turandot_ scarf.
> 
> At any rate, the main point is... HERE IS MY NEW BAG!!!!! Marc Jacobs Baroque Large Single, in Mandarin. The strap adjusts, so it can be worn either on the shoulder (with the strap doubled) or cross-body. It is very comfortable either way.
> 
> And I have included a close-up of the bag, too, to show how nicely it is quilted, and also to show the hammered-brass hardware.
> 
> Meg, I thought of you when I put together this outfit, although you probably would have put on a brighter cardigan. I am "partway" there on color, but not all the way!


Great bag, Elaine! Love the "hammered" HW!



Trudysmom said:


> I think most of the pictures are in the Dooney and Bourke threads. Here some dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maxi...


I swear, Trudy...you have a bag for every outfit! And they all look PERFECT!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Went to Porto in Portugal last week had a wonderful time.
> Sunrise and view to Clerigos Tower....


That's what I love about Europeans...you travel country to country like we (US) travel state to state! 
Gorgeous pic!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> That is one of my all time favorite MJ bags. I hope you enjoy it. Your outfit looks so nice but just seeing the sweater stuns me with our 99 degree weather here. Well done!


Thank you so much, Izzy! 

I know what you mean about seeing a cashmere sweater in late June, considering where you live. It's very easy for us locals to spot the tourists who come out here to the central coast They're wearing shorts, t-shirts, flip-flops, and their lips are blue. Meanwhile, the locals are running around in jeans, sneakers, warm socks, and sweaters! We'll get our mild weather in September... if we're lucky, it will get up to 80 degrees for a while. But I'd rather be a bit chilly than dripping hot; at least I can add layers. There's only just so much you can take off!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *Great bag, Elaine! Love the "hammered" HW!*
> 
> 
> I swear, Trudy...you have a bag for every outfit! And they all look PERFECT!



Thank you, *SQ*! I was trying to decide between this one and another one MJ makes, nearly identical in size, less $$$, but the hardware isn't as special. Eventually I decided it was worth it to pay more $$$ for hardware that I loved. Plus, this one has the option of shoulder-strap or cross-body, which the other one doesn't. I definitely made the right decision.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> With all the adorable dresses she has been wearing recently, Meg inspired me to go to Macy's and buy a couple of inexpensive Lauren Ralph Lauren cotton jersey dresses for summer. We don't get hot weather here in the summer... mostly fog and wind... so I thought this little dress would be perfect for layering. Here I put it with a favorite cashmere sweater, nude Cole Haan patent ballet flats, and my Hermès _Turandot_ scarf.
> 
> At any rate, the main point is... HERE IS MY NEW BAG!!!!! Marc Jacobs Baroque Large Single, in Mandarin. The strap adjusts, so it can be worn either on the shoulder (with the strap doubled) or cross-body. It is very comfortable either way.
> 
> And I have included a close-up of the bag, too, to show how nicely it is quilted, and also to show the hammered-brass hardware.
> 
> Meg, I thought of you when I put together this outfit, although you probably would have put on a brighter cardigan. I am "partway" there on color, but not all the way!



No Elaine you nailed it! Your outfit is perfect. The dress is so pretty and the neutral cardigan highlights the scarf and that gorgeous new bag of yours. You look fantastic and I am in love with the bag.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I think most of the pictures are in the Dooney and Bourke threads. Here some dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maxi...


Beautiful, each and every one.


Cilifene said:


> Went to Porto in Portugal last week had a wonderful time.
> Sunrise and view to Clerigos Tower....


Gorgeous picture.


Cilifene said:


> Noe BB in Azur ...


Love the bag and your outfit is great too.


Cilifene said:


> One more ...


Love.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, orange cashmere cardigan &#128536;


I think my favorite outfit picture ever. I love that skirt and the bag is so perfect with it.


ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much, Izzy!
> 
> I know what you mean about seeing a cashmere sweater in late June, considering where you live. It's very easy for us locals to spot the tourists who come out here to the central coast They're wearing shorts, t-shirts, flip-flops, and their lips are blue. Meanwhile, the locals are running around in jeans, sneakers, warm socks, and sweaters! We'll get our mild weather in September... if we're lucky, it will get up to 80 degrees for a while. *But I'd rather be a bit chilly than dripping hot; at least I can add layers. There's only just so much you can take off![*/QUOTE]
> 
> I am so jealous of your chilly weather. It's already way too hot for me. Last Saturday it was 105. Today I think only the mid 90's, so a cold front for us .


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, orange cashmere cardigan &#128536;


I love Azur...fun for summer!
Adorable in the Noe, Cilifene!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love Azur...fun for summer!
> Adorable in the Noe, Cilifene!



You look beautiful SQ. I love your jacket.


----------



## rdgldy

You ladies rock!!!!   So chic and stylish all around.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I love Azur...fun for summer!
> Adorable in the Noe, Cilifene!




You look fantastic!


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, orange cashmere cardigan &#128536;



Cilifene - love your gorgeous Azur Noe -- and the orange cardi is great!!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to lunch and then shopped a little at a boutique.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> No Elaine you nailed it! Your outfit is perfect. The dress is so pretty and the neutral cardigan highlights the scarf and that gorgeous new bag of yours. You look fantastic and I am in love with the bag.


Wow, Meg... I _nailed_ it? That is indeed high praise coming from you! I'll admit that I was channeling you, as much as possible, when I put together the outfit.

I bought one more dress at Macy's... I'll try to pull together an outfit for it, and post it in the next week or two. Another Lauren Ralph Lauren... they fit me well.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I love Azur...fun for summer!
> Adorable in the Noe, Cilifene!


You look just darling, skyqueen... and you're wearing my fave jacket!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then shopped a little at a boutique.


Love the outfit with the maxi skirt, Trudys! Did you bring home any "treasures" from the boutique? Maybe a pair of earrings followed you home?:giggles:


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Love the outfit with the maxi skirt, Trudys! Did you bring home any "treasures" from the boutique? Maybe a pair of earrings followed you home?:giggles:


Some nice Brighton charms and a pretty heart key fob, all for my handbags.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then shopped a little at a boutique.


Another beautiful outfit and bag. You know I just told DH that we need to start going out to lunch. We rarely eat out and pretty much don't go out in the evenings since it gets to be too much for my MIL. Lunch, however, should be totally doable. 


ElainePG said:


> Wow, Meg... I _nailed_ it? That is indeed high praise coming from you! I'll admit that I was channeling you, as much as possible, when I put together the outfit.
> 
> I bought one more dress at Macy's... I'll try to pull together an outfit for it, and post it in the next week or two. Another Lauren Ralph Lauren... they fit me well.



I can't wait to see your other dress. I have had great success with LRL. I too am short waisted and find his dresses fit me nicely.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Some nice Brighton charms and a pretty heart key fob, all for my handbags.


Handbags are like Barbies... we're always buying them little outfits!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Another beautiful outfit and bag. *You know I just told DH that we need to start going out to lunch. *We rarely eat out and pretty much don't go out in the evenings since it gets to be too much for my MIL. Lunch, however, should be totally doable.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your other dress. I have had great success with LRL. I too am short waisted and find his dresses fit me nicely.



The Hubster & I go out to lunch, never out to dinner. By the time evening rolls around, we're happy to be tucked in to the house... we're such homebodies!  But lunch out is a lot of fun. And often the menu is the same, only smaller portions, which I like, since I can't manage a huge meal. I think you should try it!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster & I go out to lunch, never out to dinner. By the time evening rolls around, we're happy to be tucked in to the house... we're such homebodies!  But lunch out is a lot of fun. And often the menu is the same, only smaller portions, which I like, since I can't manage a huge meal. I think you should try it!



We really are home bodies these days too. The problem with night life is it's at night . I am going to start putting it on our calendar so that we do it at least a couple of times a month.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster & I go out to lunch, never out to dinner. By the time evening rolls around, we're happy to be tucked in to the house... we're such homebodies!  But lunch out is a lot of fun. And often the menu is the same, only smaller portions, which I like, since I can't manage a huge meal. I think you should try it!



Good idea!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Went to Porto in Portugal last week had a wonderful time.
> Sunrise and view to Clerigos Tower....



What a fabulous picture. I have been told Portugal is beautiful and it certainly appears so.


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> We really are home bodies these days too. The problem with night life is it's at night . I am going to start putting it on our calendar so that we do it at least a couple of times a month.


We go out to eat mostly during the day. 

My husband is a wonderful cook so that is nice also.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We go out to eat mostly during the day.
> 
> *My husband is a wonderful cook so that is nice also*.



Wow! That really *is* nice! (Says Elaine as she starts preparing dinner). On the other hand, I have no complaints... I cook, but The Hubster clears. And if there are dirty pots & pans, he scrubs them. So it's fair!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> That's what I love about Europeans...you travel country to country like we (US) travel state to state!
> Gorgeous pic!



Thanks SQ - it's so nice get out and see places but I love coming home. Not too happy about flying  but the stewardesses were absolutely fantastic and a pleasure to be served by. 



megt10 said:


> I think my favorite outfit picture ever. I love that skirt and the bag is so perfect with it.
> 
> Thank you dear Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Azur...fun for summer!
> Adorable in the Noe, Cilifene!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear! Love the azur totally on you and I love your jacket.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> What a fabulous picture. I have been told Portugal is beautiful and it certainly appears so.



Thanks izzy... It is beautiful 



19flowers said:


> Cilifene - love your gorgeous Azur Noe -- and the orange cardi is great!!



Thanks a lot 19flowers......


----------



## skyqueen

Just so stinkin' cute! 
My CHUG and BT, who were rescued together, hugging! Sisterly love [emoji180]


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Just so stinkin' cute!
> My CHUG and BT, who were rescued together, hugging! Sisterly love [emoji180]



That is so sweet and just made my first morning smile!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> That is so sweet and just made my first morning smile!




[emoji8]


----------



## 19flowers

skyqueen said:


> Just so stinkin' cute!
> My CHUG and BT, who were rescued together, hugging! Sisterly love [emoji180]




such sweet sisters - love it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

19flowers said:


> such sweet sisters - love it!!!




LOL! [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just so stinkin' cute!
> My CHUG and BT, who were rescued together, hugging! Sisterly love [emoji180]


Wonderful photo to see first thing on a Sunday morning!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow!* That really is nice! (Says Elaine as she starts preparing dinner). On the other hand, I have no complaints...* I cook, but The Hubster clears. And if there are dirty pots & pans, he scrubs them. So it's fair!


+1


skyqueen said:


> Just so stinkin' cute!
> My CHUG and BT, who were rescued together, hugging! Sisterly love [emoji180]



Aww, that is just adorable. Animal pictures like this just put a smile on my face.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just so stinkin' cute!
> My CHUG and BT, who were rescued together, hugging! Sisterly love [emoji180]



Aww so sweet &#128158;&#128158;


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Just so stinkin' cute!
> My CHUG and BT, who were rescued together, hugging! Sisterly love [emoji180]


They are so cute.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took another Coach Willis to lunch today.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took another Coach Willis to lunch today.


That's a fabulous wrap (?) dress. The design looks very Japanese... the large pink flowers look like Japanese paper umbrellas!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> That's a fabulous wrap (?) dress. The design looks very Japanese... the large pink flowers look like Japanese paper umbrellas!


Yes, a wrap dress. I have a lot of them, maxi's also.  So easy.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took another Coach Willis to lunch today.




So lovely and cheery, Trudy and perfect with the Willis!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Just so stinkin' cute!
> My CHUG and BT, who were rescued together, hugging! Sisterly love [emoji180]



Now that just makes me smile.  I love furbabies!


----------



## Izzy48

I have a question in regard to colors of bags. I find I often don't use bags of many colors so I tend to stick with the classics. Does anyone consider a true red a classic color? For example, if you were buying an iconic bag from a couture collection, would you consider red? 

I have always thought of red as a part of the iconic colors of black, brown, grey, taupe, navy and red. Is red no longer considered a part of an iconic collection?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Wonderful photo to see first thing on a Sunday morning!


 


megt10 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Aww, that is just adorable. Animal pictures like this just put a smile on my face.


 


Cilifene said:


> Aww so sweet &#128158;&#128158;


 


Trudysmom said:


> They are so cute.


 


cdtracing said:


> Now that just makes me smile.  I love furbabies!


Thanks girls...they are cute!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I have a question in regard to colors of bags. I find I often don't use bags of many colors so I tend to stick with the classics. Does anyone consider a true red a classic color? For example, if you were buying an iconic bag from a couture collection, would you consider red?
> 
> I have always thought of red as a part of the iconic colors of black, brown, grey, taupe, navy and red. Is red no longer considered a part of an iconic collection?


Red seems classic to me, Izzy...especially when you need a little pop of color!


----------



## seaalice

Izzy48 said:


> I have a question in regard to colors of bags. I find I often don't use bags of many colors so I tend to stick with the classics. Does anyone consider a true red a classic color? For example, if you were buying an iconic bag from a couture collection, would you consider red?
> 
> I have always thought of red as a part of the iconic colors of black, brown, grey, taupe, navy and red. Is red no longer considered a part of an iconic collection?


I'm no expert but I also agree that red is a classic color.  I also like it because it is not so clearly seasonal - I'm sort of hung up on not using light colored bags in the winter or dark ones in the summer although I know many people don't feel this way.  Red is one of the few colors I will use year round.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I took another Coach Willis to lunch today.


Love this dress on you. It is perfect with the oh so cute bag.


Izzy48 said:


> I have a question in regard to colors of bags. I find I often don't use bags of many colors so I tend to stick with the classics. Does anyone consider a true red a classic color? For example, if you were buying an iconic bag from a couture collection, would you consider red?
> 
> I have always thought of red as a part of the iconic colors of black, brown, grey, taupe, navy and red. Is red no longer considered a part of an iconic collection?


I love red and think it is a classic color.


skyqueen said:


> Red seems classic to me, Izzy...especially when you need a little pop of color!


+1


----------



## megt10

I am wearing another Leota dress today. When I got it I didn't care for it because the neck was too high and restricting while the back was low. I solved the problem by removing the tags and wearing it backward. I have paired it with a Hermes shawl for the AC, Chanel Jumbo flap in cobalt and Nickolas Kirkwood shoes from the NAP sales. Perfect heel height for all day wear. Had to include my little photo bomber Nick.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am wearing another Leota dress today. When I got it I didn't care for it because the neck was too high and restricting while the back was low. I solved the problem by removing the tags and wearing it backward. I have paired it with a Hermes shawl for the AC, Chanel Jumbo flap in cobalt and Nickolas Kirkwood shoes from the NAP sales. Perfect heel height for all day wear. Had to include my little photo bomber Nick.



You look great - funny the dress can be used the other way  ...great colors.!!


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> I am wearing another Leota dress today. When I got it I didn't care for it because the neck was too high and restricting while the back was low. I solved the problem by removing the tags and wearing it backward. I have paired it with a Hermes shawl for the AC, Chanel Jumbo flap in cobalt and Nickolas Kirkwood shoes from the NAP sales. Perfect heel height for all day wear. Had to include my little photo bomber Nick.


Love the dress and the colors!


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> I have a question in regard to colors of bags. I find I often don't use bags of many colors so I tend to stick with the classics. Does anyone consider a true red a classic color? For example, if you were buying an iconic bag from a couture collection, would you consider red?
> 
> I have always thought of red as a part of the iconic colors of black, brown, grey, taupe, navy and red. Is red no longer considered a part of an iconic collection?


I love color all year. Red is always a classic color. Beautiful in all seasons.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> You look great - funny the dress can be used the other way  ...great colors.!!


Thanks so much C. Actually, it looks much better on me this way than the way that it's supposed to be worn.


Trudysmom said:


> Love the dress and the colors!


Thank you so much. 


Trudysmom said:


> *I love color all year.* Red is always a classic color. Beautiful in all seasons.



Me too


----------



## Cilifene

Got a new LV shawl


----------



## Cilifene

Here it is ....


----------



## Cilifene

With Noe BB Azur...


----------



## Cilifene

With black Alma PM ....


----------



## Cilifene

Can you tell I LOVE it...:lolots:


----------



## Cilifene

One more...hehe.....


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Can you tell I LOVE it...:lolots:




beautiful, Cilifene -- the colors are perfect for you!!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> beautiful, Cilifene -- the colors are perfect for you!!



Thanks sweetie!  ...I think it goes well to both Azur Black and Griotte...


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Here it is ....



Gorgeous wrap and you look gorgeous!!


----------



## Izzy48

seaalice said:


> I'm no expert but I also agree that red is a classic color.  I also like it because it is not so clearly seasonal - I'm sort of hung up on not using light colored bags in the winter or dark ones in the summer although I know many people don't feel this way.  Red is one of the few colors I will use year round.



That is exactly how I have always felt but recently I have heard several people mention red is only for winter. I disagree totally but just wonder if I was off the rails because I like red.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I am wearing another Leota dress today. When I got it I didn't care for it because the neck was too high and restricting while the back was low. I solved the problem by removing the tags and wearing it backward. I have paired it with a Hermes shawl for the AC, Chanel Jumbo flap in cobalt and Nickolas Kirkwood shoes from the NAP sales. Perfect heel height for all day wear. Had to include my little photo bomber Nick.



A complete and total outfit to die for as they say!! The shoes are wonderful as well as the bag. You look top of the line Meg!!


----------



## 19flowers

Izzy48 said:


> That is exactly how I have always felt but recently I have heard several people mention red is only for winter. I disagree totally but just wonder if I was off the rails because I like red.




I love a red bag with white or khaki in the summer!!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Love this dress on you. It is perfect with the oh so cute bag.
> 
> I love red and think it is a classic color.
> 
> +1



Thanks ladies, including Trudysmom. Don't know how to multi quote.


----------



## Izzy48

19flowers said:


> I love a red bag with white or khaki in the summer!!



I love red with navy. My daughter sent a picture of her in a blue and white striped dress carrying a Mulberry red double zip tote and she looked fabulous. However, she does have the advantage of being in her 20's and slim!! Still loved the colors together.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Can you tell I LOVE it...:lolots:


That is so pretty and looks great on you. I love the colors in it.


Izzy48 said:


> A complete and total outfit to die for as they say!! The shoes are wonderful as well as the bag. You look top of the line Meg!!



Thank you so much Izzy.


----------



## Izzy48

I just had one of the most thoughtful things done for me so I would like to recount the story. I purchased an Alexander Mc Queen bag from Neiman Marcus which I thought was wonderful. Someone asked  the strap length so when I checked for them some of the stitching popped on the strap as I was removing it.  The bag appeared to have been a display or returned so with the stitches popping I returned it. Neiman Marcus did a quick return so all was well except I misplaced my electronic car key which is quite expensive to replace. Of course I had the back up but the key was no where to be found. Today I received an unexpected package from NM with my electronic key securely wrapped and packed. I am so thankful to the individual or individuals who did this and I wish I could personally thank them. My only alternative was to send a thank you to Neiman Marcus expressing my appreciation to the individuals who were so honest and thoughtful.  I do hope it gets to the people who helped. 

How did this happen? I didn't even carry the bag but when I first get a bag I always put my items in it to see how it looks with my junk. Apparently I failed to take the electronic key out of the bag. How careless of me!! Never again does a key go into a bag I may not keep.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I just had one of the most thoughtful things done for me so I would like to recount the story. I purchased an Alexander Mc Queen bag from Neiman Marcus which I thought was wonderful. Someone asked  the strap length so when I checked for them some of the stitching popped on the strap as I was removing it.  The bag appeared to have been a display or returned so with the stitches popping I returned it. Neiman Marcus did a quick return so all was well except I misplaced my electronic car key which is quite expensive to replace. Of course I had the back up but the key was no where to be found. Today I received an unexpected package from NM with my electronic key securely wrapped and packed. I am so thankful to the individual or individuals who did this and I wish I could personally thank them. My only alternative was to send a thank you to Neiman Marcus expressing my appreciation to the individuals who were so honest and thoughtful.  I do hope it gets to the people who helped.
> 
> How did this happen? I didn't even carry the bag but when I first get a bag I always put my items in it to see how it looks with my junk. Apparently I failed to take the electronic key out of the bag. How careless of me!! Never again does a key go into a bag I may not keep.



Oh Izzy, you are so lucky. I have done similar things but not with my keys. I too put all my stuff in a bag to try it out. Once I lost my prescription eye drops in a bag I returned to Nordstrom. They are super expensive and required another doctor visit. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Gorgeous wrap and you look gorgeous!!



Thanks very much izzy...



Izzy48 said:


> That is exactly how I have always felt but recently I have heard several people mention red is only for winter. I disagree totally but just wonder if I was off the rails because I like red.



I use my red all year 



megt10 said:


> That is so pretty and looks great on you. I love the colors in it.
> .



Thanks meg...



Izzy48 said:


> I just had one of the most thoughtful things done for me so I would like to recount the story. I purchased an Alexander Mc Queen bag from Neiman Marcus which I thought was wonderful. Someone asked  the strap length so when I checked for them some of the stitching popped on the strap as I was removing it.  The bag appeared to have been a display or returned so with the stitches popping I returned it. Neiman Marcus did a quick return so all was well except I misplaced my electronic car key which is quite expensive to replace. Of course I had the back up but the key was no where to be found. Today I received an unexpected package from NM with my electronic key securely wrapped and packed. I am so thankful to the individual or individuals who did this and I wish I could personally thank them. My only alternative was to send a thank you to Neiman Marcus expressing my appreciation to the individuals who were so honest and thoughtful.  I do hope it gets to the people who helped.
> 
> How did this happen? I didn't even carry the bag but when I first get a bag I always put my items in it to see how it looks with my junk. Apparently I failed to take the electronic key out of the bag. How careless of me!! Never again does a key go into a bag I may not keep.



Wow, how lucky they sent the keys to you....


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> Can you tell I LOVE it...:lolots:


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took one of my Dooney and Bourke florentine pocket satchel's out today. Love the florentine leather. Amazing and soft.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Dooney and Bourke florentine pocket satchel's out today. Love the florentine leather. Amazing and soft.


Very pretty and you look lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Red seems classic to me, Izzy...especially when you need a little pop of color!


I agree with SQ... I use red as a neutral all the time.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am wearing another Leota dress today. When I got it I didn't care for it because the neck was too high and restricting while the back was low. I solved the problem by removing the tags and wearing it backward. I have paired it with a Hermes shawl for the AC, Chanel Jumbo flap in cobalt and Nickolas Kirkwood shoes from the NAP sales. Perfect heel height for all day wear. Had to include my little photo bomber Nick.


Weren't you smart to turn the dress around! If you hadn't told us that it was "backwards" I never would have realized! The entire outfit looks terrific. A vision in blue!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> With black Alma PM ....


Wow, cilifene! This is an amazing stole! I just love the combination of colors on you. That tiny pop of pink is great with your complexion & hair, and the shiny texture really dresses your outfit up!

I didn't realize that this style was in the line.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> That is exactly how I have always felt but recently I have heard several people mention red is only for winter. I disagree totally but just wonder if I was off the rails because I like red.


I wear red handbags all year 'round. I don't think there are "rules" for such things... but red in particular is, I think, seasonless. After all, in the U.S., remember, on the 4th of July we wear RED, white, and blue!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I just had one of the most thoughtful things done for me so I would like to recount the story. I purchased an Alexander Mc Queen bag from Neiman Marcus which I thought was wonderful. Someone asked  the strap length so when I checked for them some of the stitching popped on the strap as I was removing it.  The bag appeared to have been a display or returned so with the stitches popping I returned it. Neiman Marcus did a quick return so all was well except I misplaced my electronic car key which is quite expensive to replace. Of course I had the back up but the key was no where to be found. Today I received an unexpected package from NM with my electronic key securely wrapped and packed. I am so thankful to the individual or individuals who did this and I wish I could personally thank them. My only alternative was to send a thank you to Neiman Marcus expressing my appreciation to the individuals who were so honest and thoughtful.  I do hope it gets to the people who helped.
> 
> How did this happen? I didn't even carry the bag but when I first get a bag I always put my items in it to see how it looks with my junk. Apparently I failed to take the electronic key out of the bag. How careless of me!! Never again does a key go into a bag I may not keep.


Wow, Izzy, that is an amazing story! You're very lucky... those keys cost mega-bucks to replace! I do hope that your nice letter gets to the right people... it was lovely of you to write.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Very pretty and you look lovely!


What she said!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Dooney and Bourke florentine pocket satchel's out today. Love the florentine leather. Amazing and soft.


You look fantastic. I love the color of the purse.


ElainePG said:


> Weren't you smart to turn the dress around! If you hadn't told us that it was "backwards" I never would have realized! The entire outfit looks terrific. A vision in blue!



Thank Elaine. The dress definitely looks better on me backwards.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.



Thanks Trudy 



Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Dooney and Bourke florentine pocket satchel's out today. Love the florentine leather. Amazing and soft.



So lovely....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow, cilifene! This is an amazing stole! I just love the combination of colors on you. That tiny pop of pink is great with your complexion & hair, and the shiny texture really dresses your outfit up!
> 
> I didn't realize that this style was in the line.



Thanks Elaine!!!  It' the monogram shawl but this one is a limited it's silk and wool. 
It's large 55.1 x 55.9 inches.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine!!!  It' the monogram shawl but this one is a limited it's silk and wool.
> *It's large 55.1 x 55.9 inches*.



That's what makes it look so luxurious! Ooh, it's going to be wonderful to wrap around you in the wintertime! (But probably not on a snowy day... too precious!)


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am wearing another Leota dress today. When I got it I didn't care for it because the neck was too high and restricting while the back was low. I solved the problem by removing the tags and wearing it backward. I have paired it with a Hermes shawl for the AC, Chanel Jumbo flap in cobalt and Nickolas Kirkwood shoes from the NAP sales. Perfect heel height for all day wear. Had to include my little photo bomber Nick.


So funny about the dress...would have never known!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Here it is ....


The colors look gorgeous with your coloring!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Dooney and Bourke florentine pocket satchel's out today. Love the florentine leather. Amazing and soft.


Pretty in pink!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> The colors look gorgeous with your coloring!



Thanks SQ


----------



## skyqueen

I had a very interesting day and thought I'd share. 
The 1717 Meetinghouse (also know as West Parrish Congregational Church...both a Meetinghouse and a Church) hoisted the refurbished bell and new yoke back up to it's home in the steeple. Made by Paul Revere in 1806. Took about 2 hours to place and the day was perfect. The bell was transported, by train, to Ohio to be fixed and have a customized yoke made...took 5 weeks. The bell weighs half a ton.
The 5' gilded rooster weathervane, on top of the steeple, was ordered from England in 1723. 
Still used as a Meetinghouse and Church. P was instrumental in getting the funds and we are very proud with the outcome!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I had a very interesting day and thought I'd share.
> The 1717 Meetinghouse (also know as West Parrish Congregational Church...both a Meetinghouse and a Church) hoisted the refurbished bell and new yoke back up to it's home in the steeple. Made by Paul Revere in 1806. Took about 2 hours to place and the day was perfect. The bell was transported, by train, to Ohio to be fixed and have a customized yoke made...took 5 weeks. The bell weighs half a ton.
> The 5' gilded rooster weathervane, on top of the steeple, was ordered from England in 1723.
> Still used as a Meetinghouse and Church. P was instrumental in getting the funds and we are very proud with the outcome!


What a terrific piece of history, skyqueen! I just love those little white Congregational churches smack in the center of New England towns... generally in the Town Square. Good for P, for getting the $$$ together to have the bell restored. I'll bet it has a wonderful sound.

I love that rooster weathervane... it's a real classic!

This is the sort of event where all the ladies present should carry a Nantucket Basket Purse, yes?


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> I had a very interesting day and thought I'd share.
> The 1717 Meetinghouse (also know as West Parrish Congregational Church...both a Meetinghouse and a Church) hoisted the refurbished bell and new yoke back up to it's home in the steeple. Made by Paul Revere in 1806. Took about 2 hours to place and the day was perfect. The bell was transported, by train, to Ohio to be fixed and have a customized yoke made...took 5 weeks. The bell weighs half a ton.
> The 5' gilded rooster weathervane, on top of the steeple, was ordered from England in 1723.
> Still used as a Meetinghouse and Church. P was instrumental in getting the funds and we are very proud with the outcome!


How interesting! Great pictures!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I had a very interesting day and thought I'd share.
> The 1717 Meetinghouse (also know as West Parrish Congregational Church...both a Meetinghouse and a Church) hoisted the refurbished bell and new yoke back up to it's home in the steeple. Made by Paul Revere in 1806. Took about 2 hours to place and the day was perfect. The bell was transported, by train, to Ohio to be fixed and have a customized yoke made...took 5 weeks. The bell weighs half a ton.
> The 5' gilded rooster weathervane, on top of the steeple, was ordered from England in 1723.
> Still used as a Meetinghouse and Church. P was instrumental in getting the funds and we are very proud with the outcome!




What a wonderful piece of our country's history. A true treasure.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> So funny about the dress...would have never known!



I know. I only thought of it because there was a DVF dress that I read reviews on and most of the people said they turned the dress around and liked it much better.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow, Izzy, that is an amazing story! You're very lucky... those keys cost mega-bucks to replace! I do hope that your nice letter gets to the right people... it was lovely of you to write.


+1


skyqueen said:


> I had a very interesting day and thought I'd share.
> The 1717 Meetinghouse (also know as West Parrish Congregational Church...both a Meetinghouse and a Church) hoisted the refurbished bell and new yoke back up to it's home in the steeple. Made by Paul Revere in 1806. Took about 2 hours to place and the day was perfect. The bell was transported, by train, to Ohio to be fixed and have a customized yoke made...took 5 weeks. The bell weighs half a ton.
> The 5' gilded rooster weathervane, on top of the steeple, was ordered from England in 1723.
> Still used as a Meetinghouse and Church. P was instrumental in getting the funds and we are very proud with the outcome!



That's such a great story. So New England and one of the things I miss most. When I lived in Boston I walked almost everywhere just to immerse myself in the history of the city.  I never got tired of it.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I had a very interesting day and thought I'd share.
> The 1717 Meetinghouse (also know as West Parrish Congregational Church...both a Meetinghouse and a Church) hoisted the refurbished bell and new yoke back up to it's home in the steeple. Made by Paul Revere in 1806. Took about 2 hours to place and the day was perfect. The bell was transported, by train, to Ohio to be fixed and have a customized yoke made...took 5 weeks. The bell weighs half a ton.
> The 5' gilded rooster weathervane, on top of the steeple, was ordered from England in 1723.
> Still used as a Meetinghouse and Church. P was instrumental in getting the funds and we are very proud with the outcome!



Very interesting. Great work P is doing


----------



## Cilifene

It's summer in Copenhagen....and I hate it LOL - I love Spring and Fall.......
Alma PM black Epi with strap - i think Alma has a casual look with the strap hanging...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> It's summer in Copenhagen....and I hate it LOL - I love Spring and Fall.......
> Alma PM black Epi with strap - i think Alma has a casual look with the strap hanging...


Love the apricot sweater with the all black!
The sandals are TDF!!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love the apricot sweater with the all black!
> The sandals are TDF!!!



Thanks dearest SQ  The sandals are a Danish brand Notabene - the sole is very thick and very soft great for my sore feet


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> It's summer in Copenhagen....and I hate it LOL - I love Spring and Fall.......
> Alma PM black Epi with strap - i think Alma has a casual look with the strap hanging...



I agree summer is my least favorite season. It's so hard to look great when it gets so hot. You have surpassed great and are looking so chic and fabulous! Love your outfit everything is so perfect.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I agree summer is my least favorite season. It's so hard to look great when it gets so hot. You have surpassed great and are looking so chic and fabulous! Love your outfit everything is so perfect.



Aww, thanks dear Meg!  glad I'm not the only summer hater LOL.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dearest SQ  The sandals are a Danish brand Notabene - the sole is very thick and very soft great for my sore feet


 

Are they the Gloria sandals?
Love them!
http://notabene.dk/en/notabene-gloria-50726


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific piece of history, skyqueen! I just love those little white Congregational churches smack in the center of New England towns... generally in the Town Square. Good for P, for getting the $$$ together to have the bell restored. I'll bet it has a wonderful sound.
> 
> I love that rooster weathervane... it's a real classic!
> 
> This is the sort of event where all the ladies present should carry a Nantucket Basket Purse, yes?


LOL! No Nantucket Basket bags, Elaine...most women didn't even carry a bag including me. Don't know why???



Trudysmom said:


> How interesting! Great pictures!


 


Izzy48 said:


> What a wonderful piece of our country's history. A true treasure.


 


megt10 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> That's such a great story. So New England and one of the things I miss most. When I lived in Boston I walked almost everywhere just to immerse myself in the history of the city.  I never got tired of it.


Thanks girls!



Cilifene said:


> Very interesting. Great work P is doing


P started this project in 2013. No original deed so that was the first obstacle. No deed...no money. Worked with the State agencies and found a "workable" deed. Secured funds through Historical venues and grants. No taxpayer money...................
Got the funding for a new red cedar roof, sprinkler system and refurbishing the bell/new yoke. Took awhile but well worth it!!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Are they the Gloria sandals?
> Love them!
> http://notabene.dk/en/notabene-gloria-50726



Yes, it's Gloria


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> It's summer in Copenhagen....and I hate it LOL - I love Spring and Fall.......
> Alma PM black Epi with strap - i think Alma has a casual look with the strap hanging...


Fabulous outfit, cilifene. Love you in all black with your pretty cashmere sweater (I'm assuming that's the same sweater you photographed last week?) thrown casually over your shoulders. The sandals are terrific! I can't wear a sandal that comes up so high on my foot... and besides, it really never gets hot enough for sandals here... but I really love the design of those chunky sandals. Comfy and elegant at the same time!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! *No Nantucket Basket bags, Elaine...most women didn't even carry a bag including me. Don't know why???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> 
> *P started this project in 2013.* No original deed so that was the first obstacle. No deed...no money. Worked with the State agencies and found a "workable" deed. Secured funds through Historical venues and grants. No taxpayer money...................
> Got the funding for a new red cedar roof, sprinkler system and refurbishing the bell/new yoke. Took awhile but well worth it!!!



I would have thought that setting simply cried out for a Nantucket Basket bag... but that's probably because I haven't had an excuse to carry mine yet!

P is a real go-getter... the town is so lucky to have him! When he gets excited about a project, he simply won't take no for an answer!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous outfit, cilifene. Love you in all black with your pretty cashmere sweater (I'm assuming that's the same sweater you photographed last week?) thrown casually over your shoulders. The sandals are terrific! I can't wear a sandal that comes up so high on my foot... and besides, it really never gets hot enough for sandals here... but I really love the design of those chunky sandals. Comfy and elegant at the same time!



Aww, thanks so much dear Elaine!  yes, it's the same cashmere cardigan   Oh, I wish it would never be sandals weather here :giggles: do you wish you had sandals weather? 



ElainePG said:


> I would have thought that setting simply cried out for a Nantucket Basket bag... but that's probably because I haven't had an excuse to carry mine yet!
> 
> *P is a real go-getter... the town is so lucky to have him! When he gets excited about a project, he simply won't take no for an answer!*



*+1  *


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Aww, thanks so much dear Elaine!  yes, it's the same cashmere cardigan   Oh, I wish it would never be sandals weather here :giggles: *do you wish you had sandals weather? *
> 
> 
> 
> *+1  *



No, not really. The weather here is perfect for me, except that when it gets very, very foggy my RA gets a bit worse. But I'm like Meg... I really don't like hot weather AT ALL! That is why when we moved to California, we moved to Northern, instead of Souther, California, to stay away from the heat. (I still get pedicures, even though I don't wear sandals!)

I will say, I do NOT miss the snow in the winter, which I had my entire life until we moved out here. So I think we have the best of everything where we live... except for the lack of stores!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> No, not really. The weather here is perfect for me, except that when it gets very, very foggy my RA gets a bit worse. But I'm like Meg... I really don't like hot weather AT ALL! That is why when we moved to California, we moved to Northern, instead of Souther, California, to stay away from the heat. (I still get pedicures, even though I don't wear sandals!)
> 
> I will say, I do NOT miss the snow in the winter, which I had my entire life until we moved out here. So I think we have the best of everything where we live... except for the lack of stores!



That sounds like a weather for me - I hate both summer and winter!
Well, pedicure isn't only for sandals  
Wonder if many are like you, Meg and I - summer and winter haters


----------



## bisbee

Me too - love spring and fall!  I get pedicures all year round...every 2 weeks during the summer, and once a month the rest of the year.  I do wear sandals...probably starting in late May and going through September - here in Maryland, sometimes we don't even have spring!

I figure I have to look at my feet all year...they should always look good!  And...I'd rather maintain them than have to get them in shape after a long winter!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Me too - love spring and fall!  I get pedicures all year round...every 2 weeks during the summer, and once a month the rest of the year.  I do wear sandals...probably starting in late May and going through September - here in Maryland, sometimes we don't even have spring!
> 
> *I figure I have to look at my feet all year...they should always look good!*  And...I'd rather maintain them than have to get them in shape after a long winter!



Exactly


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Me too - love spring and fall!  I get pedicures all year round...every 2 weeks during the summer, and once a month the rest of the year.  I do wear sandals...probably starting in late May and going through September - here in Maryland, sometimes we don't even have spring!
> 
> I figure I have to look at my feet all year...they should always look good!  And...I'd rather maintain them than have to get them in shape after a long winter!



Oh, one more spring and fall lover


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Me too - love spring and fall!  I get pedicures all year round...every 2 weeks during the summer, and once a month the rest of the year.  I do wear sandals...probably starting in late May and going through September - here in Maryland, sometimes we don't even have spring!
> 
> *I figure I have to look at my feet all year...they should always look good!*  And...I'd rather maintain them than have to get them in shape after a long winter!



Yes, that's exactly how I feel! I get pedis for me, not for the rest of the world! (It's the same reason I usually put on makeup even if I'm not leaving the house... so I won't scare myself if I walk past a mirror!)


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's exactly how I feel! I get pedis for me, not for the rest of the world! (It's the same reason I usually put on makeup even if I'm not leaving the house...* so I won't scare myself if I walk past a mirror!*)



Elaine....LOL


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Me too - love spring and fall!  I get pedicures all year round...every 2 weeks during the summer, and once a month the rest of the year.  I do wear sandals...probably starting in late May and going through September - here in Maryland, sometimes we don't even have spring!
> 
> I figure I have to look at my feet all year...they should always look good!  And...I'd rather maintain them than have to get them in shape after a long winter!


Same here, Bis...it's my guilty pleasure!
I still do my own manicures because, quite frankly, I do a better job then a manicurist.
Plus I mix my own nail polish. If you're a PITA, you do your own.
Feet...on the other hand (no pun intended). [emoji15]


----------



## skyqueen

After our terrible winter...I'll take this!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> After our terrible winter...I'll take this!


Heaven!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Same here, Bis...it's my guilty pleasure!
> I still do my own manicures because, quite frankly, I do a better job then a manicurist.
> *Plus I mix my own nail polish*. If you're a PITA, you do your own.
> Feet...on the other hand (no pun intended). [emoji15]



Really? I've never known anyone who did that! I'll layer one lipstick color on top of another, if I'm feeling very brave, but nail polish? I'm impressed!

Do they have to be the same brands of nail polish?


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Same here, Bis...it's my guilty pleasure!
> I still do my own manicures because, quite frankly, I do a better job then a manicurist.
> Plus I mix my own nail polish. If you're a PITA, you do your own.
> Feet...on the other hand (no pun intended). [emoji15]



I've been going to the same nail tech for about 9 years.  Followed her from one salon to another, and now she and her husband have their own place.  She's a sweetheart, does a great job, and still sends money home to family in Vietnam.  DH goes to her as well...


----------



## ElainePG

I'm totally obsessed with striped tops this summer! Just got this little red & white one from Gilt last month... it's a blend of cotton & linen, but it doesn't wrinkle. Wearing it with my Chico's jacket, Nic + Zoe flirt skirt, and Nina Ricci bag.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I've been going to the same nail tech for about 9 years.  Followed her from one salon to another, and now she and her husband have their own place.  She's a sweetheart, does a great job, and still sends money home to family in Vietnam.  DH goes to her as well...


The salon I go to is owned by a Vietnamese couple, too. They still have family in Vietnam, and go back there every summer with their children (so their children can see their grandparents) but they have become U.S. citizens. Julie (the wife) tells me she is raising her boys to be "...more like American men: help around the house! Not be lazy like Vietnamese men!" I told her that not *all* American husbands help around the house... mine does, and I am very grateful, but there are a lot of husbands who don't!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I've been going to the same nail tech for about 9 years.  Followed her from one salon to another, and now she and her husband have their own place.  She's a sweetheart, does a great job, and still sends money home to family in Vietnam.  DH goes to her as well...


Hey...when you find a good one and good for your DH! [emoji6]
When I was based in Manhattan I "found" my perfect man...George Melton at Pierre Michel. The BEST colorist in NYC! He did all the NY actors/actresses, models and soap stars and turned my awful hair into a glorious mane. We talked about marriage...he'd get free flights and I'd have gorgeous hair! Of course his partner didn't like that. When I moved to Brentwood, I would bid trips to NYC to get my hair done and George would always fit me in. 
God...I loved George! [emoji178]


ElainePG said:


> I'm totally obsessed with striped tops this summer! Just got this little red & white one from Gilt last month... it's a blend of cotton & linen, but it doesn't wrinkle. Wearing it with my Chico's jacket, Nic + Zoe flirt skirt, and Nina Ricci bag.


Just love the NR bag, Elaine...better then I remembered!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hey...when you find a good one and good for your DH! [emoji6]
> When I was based in Manhattan I "found" my perfect man...George Melton at Pierre Michel. The BEST colorist in NYC! He did all the NY actors/actresses, models and soap stars and turned my awful hair into a glorious mane. We talked about marriage...he'd get free flights and I'd have gorgeous hair! Of course his partner didn't like that. When I moved to Brentwood, I would bid trips to NYC to get my hair done and George would always fit me in.
> God...I loved George! [emoji178]
> 
> Just love the NR bag, Elaine...better then I remembered!



Love that story about George, skyqueen... you just had THE most exciting life!

I love the NR bag too... I pulled it out because we were going over to my Mom's for dinner, and my orange MJ bag didn't match the red stripes in my top. I had also forgotten how much I liked it; it had been a couple of months since I had carried it!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I'm totally obsessed with striped tops this summer! Just got this little red & white one from Gilt last month... it's a blend of cotton & linen, but it doesn't wrinkle. Wearing it with my Chico's jacket, Nic + Zoe flirt skirt, and Nina Ricci bag.


Very pretty! I love shopping at Chico's.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Ocean Blue florentine satchel out this evening.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty! I love shopping at Chico's.


Me, too! They have super cute clothes at great prices, and they ALWAYS have coupons!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue florentine satchel out this evening.


Perfect with your top!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> That sounds like a weather for me - I hate both summer and winter!
> Well, pedicure isn't only for sandals
> Wonder if many are like you, Meg and I - summer and winter haters



I don't hate winter but I live in SoCal so it rarely gets very cold and it doesn't snow unless we head to the mountains which are not that far. I remember liking all the seasons in Boston. Of course I was younger then. Though winter was too long there I was ready for Spring in March. These days Elaine's weather sounds the best to me.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue florentine satchel out this evening.



Another great photo. So perfectly coordinated.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> After our terrible winter...I'll take this!


Beautiful.


bisbee said:


> I've been going to the same nail tech for about 9 years.  Followed her from one salon to another, and now she and her husband have their own place.  She's a sweetheart, does a great job, and still sends money home to family in Vietnam.  DH goes to her as well...


I have gone to mine for the last 10 years. I get a pedicure every two weeks without fail. I get ingrown toenails on both big toes. It is never pleasant but she keeps me able to wear shoes.


ElainePG said:


> I'm totally obsessed with striped tops this summer! Just got this little red & white one from Gilt last month... it's a blend of cotton & linen, but it doesn't wrinkle. Wearing it with my Chico's jacket, Nic + Zoe flirt skirt, and Nina Ricci bag.



Love your outfit. The jacket is adorable and I love the bag with it.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> After our terrible winter...I'll take this!



Yes, you had a an awful winter SQ ....



ElainePG said:


> I'm totally obsessed with striped tops this summer! Just got this little red & white one from Gilt last month... it's a blend of cotton & linen, but it doesn't wrinkle. Wearing it with my Chico's jacket, Nic + Zoe flirt skirt, and Nina Ricci bag.



Lovely Elaine.!! 



Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue florentine satchel out this evening.



Perfect as always  ...love the bracelet!!! can we have a closeup on that please? 



megt10 said:


> I don't hate winter but I live in SoCal so it rarely gets very cold and it doesn't snow unless we head to the mountains which are not that far. I remember liking all the seasons in Boston. Of course I was younger then. Though winter was too long there I was ready for Spring in March. *These days Elaine's weather sounds the best to me*.



+1


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue florentine satchel out this evening.




Stunning, Trudy! [emoji170]


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I have gone to mine for the last 10 years. I get a pedicure every two weeks without fail. I get ingrown toenails on both big toes. It is never pleasant but she keeps me able to wear shoes.
> 
> 
> *Love your outfit.* The jacket is adorable and I love the bag with it.



Thank you, Meg!



Cilifene said:


> Yes, you had a an awful winter SQ ....
> 
> 
> 
> *Lovely Elaine*.!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect as always  ...love the bracelet!!! can we have a closeup on that please?
> 
> 
> 
> +1



Thank you, Cilifene!


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> Yes, you had a an awful winter SQ ....
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Elaine.!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect as always  ...love the bracelet!!! can we have a closeup on that please?
> 
> 
> 
> +1


I took a close-up of my lapis bracelet.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took a close-up of my lapis bracelet.


What gorgeous workmanship... and the color of the stones is TDF!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I took a close-up of my lapis bracelet.



Oh wow, thanks Trudy it is very beautiful


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore a red, white and blue maxi today. Out to do a few errands. I stayed in the car and my hubby did a couple of errands and picked up some lunch to take home. Fish and salmon tacos, yum.

I am holding the charms I put together from Brighton.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore a red, white and blue maxi today. Out to do a few errands. I stayed in the car and my hubby did a couple of errands and picked up some lunch to take home. Fish and salmon tacos, yum.
> 
> I am holding the charms I put together from Brighton.




Perfect patriotic outfit, Trudy!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Perfect patriotic outfit, Trudy!


+1... I was going to say that you're all ready for Saturday! Do you have any public fireworks where you live? They used to have them here, off the beach, but stopped a few years ago (no more $$$). Too bad... it was so pretty to see the lights over the bay.


----------



## Florasun

Hi everyone! Loving all the red, white and blue outfits! It has been crazy here, so I haven't been posting much. Just wanted to wish you all a happy fourth!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Hi everyone! Loving all the red, white and blue outfits! It has been crazy here, so I haven't been posting much. Just wanted to wish you all a happy fourth!


And the same to you! Any fun plans? Any new bags???


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Hi everyone! Loving all the red, white and blue outfits! It has been crazy here, so I haven't been posting much. Just wanted to wish you all a happy fourth!


Happy July 4th to you and all the US gals! 

Going to the HYC for a cookout and to watch the fireworks over Lewis Bay...fun!
P is conducting the Barnstable Town Band as a guest conductor and MC on the Hyannis Village Green in the afternoon. 
Star Spangled Banner...oh boy! [emoji631]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy July 4th to you and all the US gals!
> 
> Going to the HYC for a cookout and to watch the fireworks over Lewis Bay...fun!
> P is conducting the Barnstable Town Band as a guest conductor and MC on the Hyannis Village Green in the afternoon.
> *Star Spangled Banner...oh boy!* [emoji631]



I know... I always get tears in my eyes! I remember going to the big event in Boston when I leved there as a student and Arthur Feidler was still conducting the Pops. Fireworks over The Charles River... wow!

Happy Independence Day, to everyone who celebrates!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I took a close-up of my lapis bracelet.


So unique and beautiful. 


Trudysmom said:


> I wore a red, white and blue maxi today. Out to do a few errands. I stayed in the car and my hubby did a couple of errands and picked up some lunch to take home. Fish and salmon tacos, yum.
> 
> I am holding the charms I put together from Brighton.


Great outfit and so perfect for the 4th of July weekend.


Florasun said:


> Hi everyone! Loving all the red, white and blue outfits! It has been crazy here, so I haven't been posting much. Just wanted to wish you all a happy fourth!



Hey, Florasun. Happy 4th.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Happy July 4th to you and all the US gals!
> 
> Going to the HYC for a cookout and to watch the fireworks over Lewis Bay...fun!
> P is conducting the Barnstable Town Band as a guest conductor and MC on the Hyannis Village Green in the afternoon.
> Star Spangled Banner...oh boy! [emoji631]


Oh how fun. 


ElainePG said:


> I know... I always get tears in my eyes! I remember going to the big event in Boston when I leved there as a student and Arthur Feidler was still conducting the Pops. Fireworks over The Charles River... wow!
> 
> Happy Independence Day, to everyone who celebrates!



I used to spend the 4th at the Hatch Shell too with a million other people. That was a fabulous 4th with the fireworks over the Charles.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I know... I always get tears in my eyes! I remember going to the big event in Boston when I leved there as a student and Arthur Feidler was still conducting the Pops. Fireworks over The Charles River... wow!
> 
> Happy Independence Day, to everyone who celebrates!


 


megt10 said:


> Oh how fun.
> 
> 
> I used to spend the 4th at the Hatch Shell too with a million other people. That was a fabulous 4th with the fireworks over the Charles.


Not only did Arthur Feidler conduct the Pops...he liked to drink a few pops, if you know what I mean! Sometimes quite pickled....................[emoji79]


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch today. Yummy lunch. Then I started to feel bad&#8230;.Oh, well. More red, white and blue.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. Yummy lunch. Then I started to feel bad.Oh, well. More red, white and blue.



Beautiful bag. I love red bags. I hope that you feel better.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Not only did Arthur Feidler conduct the Pops...he liked to drink a few pops, if you know what I mean! *Sometimes quite pickled*....................[emoji79]



Really????? Oh, skyqueen, the things you know about people!  Did you ever have him on one of your flights?


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. Yummy lunch. Then I started to feel bad&#8230;.Oh, well. More red, white and blue.


Love that gorgeous red bag against that sweet lace-y blouse. I'm sorry that you had to cut your day short because you started to feel crummy. NO fun!

I hope you're better soon.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. Yummy lunch. Then I started to feel bad.Oh, well. More red, white and blue.




Gorgeous red, Trudy...hope you feel better, dear! [emoji8]


ElainePG said:


> Really????? Oh, skyqueen, the things you know about people!  Did you ever have him on one of your flights?



LOL! Before my time........
My parents, who lived in Brookline at the time, went to several cocktail parties he attended! [emoji483][emoji485][emoji484]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous red, Trudy...hope you feel better, dear! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> LOL! Before my time........
> *My parents, who lived in Brookline at the time, went to several cocktail parties he attended!* [emoji483][emoji485][emoji484]



I guess it's true what they say, that Boston is really a small town disguised as a city!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous red, Trudy...hope you feel better, dear! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> LOL! Before my time........
> My parents, who lived in Brookline at the time, went to several cocktail parties he attended! [emoji483][emoji485][emoji484]


Too funny.


ElainePG said:


> I guess it's true what they say, that Boston is really a small town disguised as a city!



Oh yeah.


----------



## Cilifene

Happy 4th of July to all the fabulous US ladies


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I guess it's true what they say, that Boston is really a small town disguised as a city!


I never got into Boston for a social life. Went away to college and then moved to Manhattan. Periodically we go to Boston for a play, dinner or fundraiser. A PITA to drive and park. After living in Manhattan and even Chicago, Boston seemed kind of boring....but I never lived in Boston, could be wonderful! 



Cilifene said:


> Happy 4th of July to all the fabulous US ladies


[emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I never got into Boston for a social life. Went away to college and then moved to Manhattan. Periodically we go to Boston for a play, dinner or fundraiser. A PITA to drive and park. After living in Manhattan and even Chicago, Boston seemed kind of boring....*but I never lived in Boston, could be wonderful*!
> 
> 
> [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji8]



It was a *great* place to go to college in the mid-60s. Large enough to have a lot of culture (AND Fenway Pahhhhhk!) but small enough, compared to NYC, that it was easy-peasy to get around.

If you have to drive in and find parking, definitely a pain... I can see why it would be too much trouble to do often.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Happy 4th of July to all the fabulous US ladies


Thank you, dear Cilifene!  Is there a similar national holiday in Denmark?


----------



## Trudysmom

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I never got into Boston for a social life. Went away to college and then moved to Manhattan. Periodically we go to Boston for a play, dinner or fundraiser. A PITA to drive and park. After living in Manhattan and even Chicago, Boston seemed kind of boring....but I never lived in Boston, could be wonderful!
> 
> 
> [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji8]


I loved living in Boston. It is still my favorite city in the US. Then again I never lived in Chicago or Manhattan. I think both cities are spectacular though and have enjoyed spending time in each.


ElainePG said:


> It was a *great* place to go to college in the mid-60s. *Large enough to have a lot of culture (AND Fenway Pahhhhhk!) but small enough, compared to NYC, that it was easy-peasy to get around*.
> 
> If you have to drive in and find parking, definitely a pain... I can see why it would be too much trouble to do often.



Agree. I loved it.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Happy Fourth of July!


Terrific patriotic charms, Trudys!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear Cilifene!  Is there a similar national holiday in Denmark?



We have Constitution day 5th of June - in Danish: Grundlovsdag. Political meetings are held but in Denmark it's not widely celebrated as in other countries


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Happy Fourth of July!




Adorable charm, Trudy! [emoji631]


Cilifene said:


> We have Constitution day 5th of June - in Danish: Grundlovsdag. Political meetings are held but in Denmark it's not widely celebrated as in other countries




Happy (belated) Constitution Day, Ciliifene! &#127465;&#127472;&#127465;&#127472;&#127465;&#127472;


----------



## megt10

Hope everyone in the US had a great 4th of July. We went to a neighborhood BBQ. I wore my red Chanel WOC Vince tank, Ann Taylor skirt and Hermes scarf and scarf ring. I wanted to share my most recent jewelry purchase. It is the Hermes CDC bracelet in RG with diamonds. I bought it when we went to SCP for our anniversary. My DH gave me a pair of earrings in YG/WG combo with an emerald and the WG sapphire necklace and a gorgeous box to put them in. The pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## pjhm

ElainePG said:


> Terrific patriotic charms, Trudys!




Looks fabulous on that bag!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Hope everyone in the US had a great 4th of July. We went to a neighborhood BBQ. I wore my red Chanel WOC Vince tank, Ann Taylor skirt and Hermes scarf and scarf ring. I wanted to share my most recent jewelry purchase. It is the Hermes CDC bracelet in RG with diamonds. I bought it when we went to SCP for our anniversary. My DH gave me a pair of earrings in YG/WG combo with an emerald and the WG sapphire necklace and a gorgeous box to put them in. The pictures don't do them justice.


You look beautiful, Meg! Your jewelry is beyond gorgeous... especially the bracelet. I love, love, LOVE rose gold!

Are we twins on the H scarf? Is it the one in jacquard, with fireworks on it, called _Feux d'Artifices_ (Fireworks)?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You look beautiful, Meg! Your jewelry is beyond gorgeous... especially the bracelet. I love, love, LOVE rose gold!
> 
> Are we twins on the H scarf? Is it the one in jacquard, with fireworks on it, called _Feux d'Artifices_ (Fireworks)?



Thank you, Elaine. I do have Feux d'Artifices, but I was wearing le licorne. When going through my scarves I noticed that I only had 1 red scarf which was the color I had wanted to wear but this worked well. You know what that means, I will be looking for a red cw in the new season.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. I do have Feux d'Artifices, but I was wearing le licorne. When going through my scarves I noticed that I only had 1 red scarf which was the color I had wanted to wear but this worked well. You know what that means, *I will be looking for a red cw in the new season*.


Apparently there are some good reds!:giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Adorable charm, Trudy! [emoji631]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy (belated) Constitution Day, Ciliifene! &#127465;&#127472;&#127465;&#127472;&#127465;&#127472;



Thanks dear &#128522;


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Hope everyone in the US had a great 4th of July. We went to a neighborhood BBQ. I wore my red Chanel WOC Vince tank, Ann Taylor skirt and Hermes scarf and scarf ring. I wanted to share my most recent jewelry purchase. It is the Hermes CDC bracelet in RG with diamonds. I bought it when we went to SCP for our anniversary. My DH gave me a pair of earrings in YG/WG combo with an emerald and the WG sapphire necklace and a gorgeous box to put them in. The pictures don't do them justice.



Lovely as always Meg


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Hope everyone in the US had a great 4th of July. We went to a neighborhood BBQ. I wore my red Chanel WOC Vince tank, Ann Taylor skirt and Hermes scarf and scarf ring. I wanted to share my most recent jewelry purchase. It is the Hermes CDC bracelet in RG with diamonds. I bought it when we went to SCP for our anniversary. My DH gave me a pair of earrings in YG/WG combo with an emerald and the WG sapphire necklace and a gorgeous box to put them in. The pictures don't do them justice.


Your outfit and jewelry are all so beautiful!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You look beautiful, Meg! Your jewelry is beyond gorgeous... especially the bracelet. I love, love, LOVE rose gold!
> 
> Are we twins on the H scarf? Is it the one in jacquard, with fireworks on it, called _Feux d'Artifices_ (Fireworks)?





ElainePG said:


> Apparently there are some good reds!:giggles:


I am sure I will manage to find at least one or two 


Cilifene said:


> Lovely as always Meg


Thank you Cilifene.


Trudysmom said:


> Your outfit and jewelry are all so beautiful!


Thank you so much.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *I am sure I will manage to find at least one or two*
> 
> Thank you Cilifene.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Somehow I have a feeling you will!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Hope everyone in the US had a great 4th of July. We went to a neighborhood BBQ. I wore my red Chanel WOC Vince tank, Ann Taylor skirt and Hermes scarf and scarf ring. I wanted to share my most recent jewelry purchase. It is the Hermes CDC bracelet in RG with diamonds. I bought it when we went to SCP for our anniversary. My DH gave me a pair of earrings in YG/WG combo with an emerald and the WG sapphire necklace and a gorgeous box to put them in. The pictures don't do them justice.



We had a great 4th here! 

Let me start by saying, You look fabulous, as usual, Meg!!  Your outfits are always so stunning!

I love your bracelet!  I love rose gold & it looks wonderful with your skin tone.  The jewelry your husband gave you is so elegant, just like you!  Both pieces are just to die for!!    That sapphire bracelet is stunning.  You're going to have to post modeling shots!!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> We had a great 4th here!
> 
> Let me start by saying, You look fabulous, as usual, Meg!!  Your outfits are always so stunning!
> 
> I love your bracelet!  I love rose gold & it looks wonderful with your skin tone.  The jewelry your husband gave you is so elegant, just like you!  Both pieces are just to die for!!    That sapphire bracelet is stunning.  You're going to have to post modeling shots!!



Thank you so much, CD. Actually the sapphire is a necklace and I will try and get mod shots today. I am in love with everything.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Somehow I have a feeling you will!



Working on it  I apparently fall for blue, black, orange and pink cw's for scarves and red for shawls but it was way too hot for a shawl.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Hope everyone in the US had a great 4th of July. We went to a neighborhood BBQ. I wore my red Chanel WOC Vince tank, Ann Taylor skirt and Hermes scarf and scarf ring. I wanted to share my most recent jewelry purchase. It is the Hermes CDC bracelet in RG with diamonds. I bought it when we went to SCP for our anniversary. My DH gave me a pair of earrings in YG/WG combo with an emerald and the WG sapphire necklace and a gorgeous box to put them in. The pictures don't do them justice.


You know I LOVE the Hermes CDC bangle...delish! I prefer the CDC over a Love bangle, any day........................................


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> You know I LOVE the Hermes CDC bangle...delish! I prefer the CDC over a Love bangle, any day........................................



Thank you, SQ. I do too. I looked at the Love, but I want to be able to take my jewelry off every night. I don't think I could ever get used to something that I pretty much had to wear all the time. This bracelet is tricky to get on and off but after playing with it for a bit I am able to do it pretty quickly.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you, SQ. I do too. I looked at the Love, but I want to be able to take my jewelry off every night. I don't think I could ever get used to something that I pretty much had to wear all the time. This bracelet is tricky to get on and off but after playing with it for a bit I am able to do it pretty quickly.


That's why I never bought a Love. LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You know I LOVE the Hermes CDC bangle...delish! I prefer the CDC over a Love bangle, any day........................................


TTYTT, the "Love" bangle kinda creeps me out. Hope I don't offend anyone who owns one, but it makes me think of a chastity belt. The idea of someone buying it for you, and then "locking" you into it... ugh! (I suspect it's because I spent so many years as an advocate for victims of domestic abuse, it's made me hypersensitive. If The Hubster & I are in a restaurant & the man at the table next to us is sniping at his female companion, I have to leave... even if we're not finished with our meal!)


----------



## bisbee

Elaine...I agree with you.  Actually, I had a copy of the Love bangle years ago - a special edition was made for Revlon back in the '70s when my ex-MIL was selling cosmetics.  It made me uncomfortable then...if I could find the thing, I'd sell it, but I think it went missing long ago.  I saw them for quite a high price a few years ago!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine...I agree with you.  Actually, I had a copy of the Love bangle years ago - a special edition was made for Revlon back in the '70s when my ex-MIL was selling cosmetics.  It made me uncomfortable then...if I could find the thing, I'd sell it, but I think it went missing long ago.  I saw them for quite a high price a few years ago!


I never knew that, bisbee. It was the Cartier Love bangle, but made especially for Revlon? That's interesting! Did it have a Revlon logo on it, as well as the Cartier logo?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> TTYTT, the "Love" bangle kinda creeps me out. Hope I don't offend anyone who owns one, but it makes me think of a chastity belt. The idea of someone buying it for you, and then "locking" you into it... ugh! (I suspect it's because I spent so many years as an advocate for victims of domestic abuse, it's made me hypersensitive. If The Hubster & I are in a restaurant & the man at the table next to us is sniping at his female companion, I have to leave... even if we're not finished with our meal!)


I never thought of it that way. I think the sentiment is sweet and I love the look of it but get almost claustrophobic feeling at the thought of not being able to take something off.


bisbee said:


> Elaine...I agree with you.  Actually, I had a copy of the Love bangle years ago - a special edition was made for Revlon back in the '70s when my ex-MIL was selling cosmetics.  It made me uncomfortable then...if I could find the thing, I'd sell it, but I think it went missing long ago.  I saw them for quite a high price a few years ago!



How interesting.


----------



## megt10

Quick outfit post and the necklace picture worn as requested. The dress is Erdem, shoes Rene Caovilla the bag Velo, purse charm Barbara Bui. Got to run errands and then get my toes tortured.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Quick outfit post and the necklace picture worn as requested. The dress is Erdem, shoes Rene Caovilla the bag Velo, purse charm Barbara Bui. Got to run errands and then get my toes tortured.


Just lovely... all of it!

So sorry that your toes are giving you fits. There's nothing a podiatrist can do to make the problem go away permanently? I had surgery to have the nails on my big toes narrowed. It was a long recovery time... about 3 weeks... but I haven't had a single ingrown townail since, and that was about 25 years ago. Before that, I suffered from ingrown nails on my big toes my entire life; torture is the right word for it!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Elaine...I agree with you.  Actually, I had a copy of the Love bangle years ago - a special edition was made for Revlon back in the '70s when my ex-MIL was selling cosmetics.  It made me uncomfortable then...if I could find the thing, I'd sell it, but I think it went missing long ago.  I saw them for quite a high price a few years ago!


 


ElainePG said:


> I never knew that, bisbee. It was the Cartier Love bangle, but made especially for Revlon? That's interesting! Did it have a Revlon logo on it, as well as the Cartier logo?




http://www.ebay.com/gds/Cartier-Lov...on-Faux-Love-Bracel-/10000000004631431/g.html
I knew this sounded familiar...........


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Quick outfit post and the necklace picture worn as requested. The dress is Erdem, shoes Rene Caovilla the bag Velo, purse charm Barbara Bui. Got to run errands and then get my toes tortured.


Lovely, Meg!
Good luck with the toes. Ugh!


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Quick outfit post and the necklace picture worn as requested. The dress is Erdem, shoes Rene Caovilla the bag Velo, purse charm Barbara Bui. Got to run errands and then get my toes tortured.


Pretty outfit, shoes and jewelry. I hope your toes will be ok.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Cartier-Lov...on-Faux-Love-Bracel-/10000000004631431/g.html
> I knew this sounded familiar...........


Thanx for the link, SQ, very interesting!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Just lovely... all of it!
> 
> So sorry that your toes are giving you fits. There's nothing a podiatrist can do to make the problem go away permanently? I had surgery to have the nails on my big toes narrowed. It was a long recovery time... about 3 weeks... but I haven't had a single ingrown townail since, and that was about 25 years ago. Before that, I suffered from ingrown nails on my big toes my entire life; torture is the right word for it!


Thanks, Elaine. I saw a doctor years ago who took part of the nail off, but it grew back the same way. I know I need to see a specialist and will probably do so later on in the year. Yesterday was a bad one. My toes still hurt when anything touches them. That is part of the reason I don't wear closed toe shoes very often. 


skyqueen said:


> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Cartier-Lov...on-Faux-Love-Bracel-/10000000004631431/g.html
> I knew this sounded familiar...........


That is so interesting. I had no idea the bracelet had been around so long and has always been so popular. I would get one if I could take it off at night. They do make one, but it is a full diamond one and I didn't even want to try it on. It was beautiful. 


skyqueen said:


> Lovely, Meg!
> Good luck with the toes. Ugh!


Thanks, SQ.


Trudysmom said:


> Pretty outfit, shoes and jewelry. I hope your toes will be ok.



Thank you Trudysmom. They will be ok in a day or too and good for about 10 days. Then I start the process over again.


----------



## ElainePG

Infusion tomorrow... FINALLY! If it works (it did last time) I'll be back to my smiling, peppy self on Thursday.

Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!:giggles: 

This is what I'll be wearing (photo from last infusion). The necklace is rhodochrosite and crystal, made to my specifications by my favorite jeweler (Izzy and skyqueen know who I mean!). The bag is a cotton Ralph Lauren that goes into the washing machine as soon as I come home from the hospital. Germs, germs, germs!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Infusion tomorrow... FINALLY! If it works (it did last time) I'll be back to my smiling, peppy self on Thursday.
> 
> Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!:giggles:
> 
> This is what I'll be wearing (photo from last infusion). The necklace is rhodochrosite and crystal, made to my specifications by my favorite jeweler (Izzy and skyqueen know who I mean!). The bag is a cotton Ralph Lauren that goes into the washing machine as soon as I come home from the hospital. Germs, germs, germs!


You look great. I hope you will feel better after that.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Infusion tomorrow... FINALLY! If it works (it did last time) I'll be back to my smiling, peppy self on Thursday.
> 
> Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!:giggles:
> 
> This is what I'll be wearing (photo from last infusion). The necklace is rhodochrosite and crystal, made to my specifications by my favorite jeweler (Izzy and skyqueen know who I mean!). The bag is a cotton Ralph Lauren that goes into the washing machine as soon as I come home from the hospital. Germs, germs, germs!



Oh Elaine I am keeping everything crossed for you! What a great outfit. I love the color of your shirt and I love it even better on you. Good luck tomorrow. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> You look great. I hope you will feel better after that.


Thank you, Trudys... I hope so, too!


megt10 said:


> Oh Elaine I am keeping everything crossed for you! What a great outfit. I love the color of your shirt and I love it even better on you. Good luck tomorrow. I will keep you in my thoughts.


Thank you so much, Meg... I appreciate you rooting for me!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Infusion tomorrow... FINALLY! If it works (it did last time) I'll be back to my smiling, peppy self on Thursday.
> 
> Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!:giggles:
> 
> This is what I'll be wearing (photo from last infusion). The necklace is rhodochrosite and crystal, made to my specifications by my favorite jeweler (Izzy and skyqueen know who I mean!). The bag is a cotton Ralph Lauren that goes into the washing machine as soon as I come home from the hospital. Germs, germs, germs!


Thinking of you today! I'll cross everything, too! 
Kicka$$ necklace...I love her designs!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thinking of you today! I'll cross everything, too!
> Kicka$$ necklace...*I love her designs*!!!



Thank you, SQ! I leave in 30 minutes... just finished my "power shake" so I'm ready to kick some a$$, too!

Aren't her jewelry designs terrific? I'd love to have her make me something with lapis lazuli; Trudysmom got me inspired, with her beautiful lapis bracelet!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, SQ! I leave in 30 minutes... just finished my "power shake" so I'm ready to kick some a$$, too!
> 
> Aren't her jewelry designs terrific? I'd love to have her make me something with lapis lazuli; Trudysmom got me inspired, with her beautiful lapis bracelet!


OH...a lapis necklace? Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> OH...a lapis necklace? Sounds wonderful!


I love lapis. I have earrings also.

 I have made necklaces and bracelets, it is such a great color. It is so pretty with turquoise.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Quick outfit post and the necklace picture worn as requested. The dress is Erdem, shoes Rene Caovilla the bag Velo, purse charm Barbara Bui. Got to run errands and then get my toes tortured.



Looking fabulous, as usual, Meg!!  That necklace looks so good on you & I love the earrings too.  They look perfect with the necklace!  Are they sapphire as well?  Your jewelry collection is drool worthy!  LOL  And I understand the toes.  The big toe on my left foot got ingrown & I had it removed about 10 yrs ago.  This past year, it's started again.  I've cut the ingrown out in Feb & have been trying to get it grown out since.  It looks like it wants to get ingrown again.  I'm going to have to see my podiatrist, I guess.  And I have bone spurs in both my heels & have to wear special inserts so sandals are out for me.  So I'm between a rock & a hard place.  I love sandals & don't like to wear closed toed shoes.  Hope you get yours cleared up.



ElainePG said:


> Infusion tomorrow... FINALLY! If it works (it did last time) I'll be back to my smiling, peppy self on Thursday.
> 
> Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!:giggles:
> 
> This is what I'll be wearing (photo from last infusion). The necklace is rhodochrosite and crystal, made to my specifications by my favorite jeweler (Izzy and skyqueen know who I mean!). The bag is a cotton Ralph Lauren that goes into the washing machine as soon as I come home from the hospital. Germs, germs, germs!



Elaine, I hope your infusion went well today.  You're in my prayers.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, SQ! I leave in 30 minutes... just finished my "power shake" so I'm ready to kick some a$$, too!
> 
> Aren't her jewelry designs terrific? I'd love to have her make me something with lapis lazuli; Trudysmom got me inspired, with her beautiful lapis bracelet!



Thinking of you dear Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Looking fabulous, as usual, Meg!!  That necklace looks so good on you & I love the earrings too.  They look perfect with the necklace!  Are they sapphire as well?  Your jewelry collection is drool worthy!  LOL  And I understand the toes.  The big toe on my left foot got ingrown & I had it removed about 10 yrs ago.  This past year, it's started again.  I've cut the ingrown out in Feb & have been trying to get it grown out since.  It looks like it wants to get ingrown again.  I'm going to have to see my podiatrist, I guess.  And I have bone spurs in both my heels & have to wear special inserts so sandals are out for me.  So I'm between a rock & a hard place.  I love sandals & don't like to wear closed toed shoes.  Hope you get yours cleared up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Elaine, I hope your infusion went well today.  You're in my prayers.*



Thank you, cd... that is lovely of you.



Cilifene said:


> Thinking of you dear Elaine



Thank you so much, cilifene!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hope you are doing ok today Elaine.


----------



## Trudysmom

I ordered another D and B florentine satchel. It arrived yesterday. LOVE it.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Hope you are doing ok today Elaine.


I'm doing fabulously well, Trudys... thank you for asking! Tomorrow I'm getting a bit pulled-together to visit a long-lost cousin from Israel, and I'll try to snap a selfie before heading over to my Mom's apartment (though probably won't have time to post it until later in the day).

Your new bag is a real stunner! I love that Florentine Satchel design. I wish there were a D&B store near me; I'd love to try one on and see what it's like to carry. Are they lightweight?


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered another D and B florentine satchel. It arrived yesterday. LOVE it.


Love it, Trudy!



ElainePG said:


> I'm doing fabulously well, Trudys... thank you for asking! Tomorrow I'm getting a bit pulled-together to visit a long-lost cousin from Israel, and I'll try to snap a selfie before heading over to my Mom's apartment (though probably won't have time to post it until later in the day).
> 
> Your new bag is a real stunner! I love that Florentine Satchel design. I wish there were a D&B store near me; I'd love to try one on and see what it's like to carry. Are they lightweight?


Glad you're feeling better, Elaine...have fun with your "long-lost" cousin!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered another D and B florentine satchel. It arrived yesterday. LOVE it.



Oh my, even the red contrast zipper matches your top - very nice Trudy ....Cool


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Looking fabulous, as usual, Meg!!  That necklace looks so good on you & I love the earrings too.  They look perfect with the necklace!  Are they sapphire as well?  Your jewelry collection is drool worthy!  LOL  And I understand the toes.  The big toe on my left foot got ingrown & I had it removed about 10 yrs ago.  This past year, it's started again.  I've cut the ingrown out in Feb & have been trying to get it grown out since.  It looks like it wants to get ingrown again.  I'm going to have to see my podiatrist, I guess.  And I have bone spurs in both my heels & have to wear special inserts so sandals are out for me.  So I'm between a rock & a hard place.  I love sandals & don't like to wear closed toed shoes.  Hope you get yours cleared up.
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine, I hope your infusion went well today.  You're in my prayers.


Thank you so much, CD. The earrings are sapphire too. Heel spurs are awful. I hope that they resolve themselves soon. I will see a podiatrist in the Fall I think to have the toes taken care of. I hear you on the closed toed shoes. I have so many but can hardly ever wear them because they really start to hurt my toes after a few hours. Then I am unable to wear any closed toed shoes until Lily digs out the nails at my next appointment.


Trudysmom said:


> I ordered another D and B florentine satchel. It arrived yesterday. LOVE it.


Your bag is beautiful Trudy. Congratulations.


ElainePG said:


> I'm doing fabulously well, Trudys... thank you for asking! Tomorrow I'm getting a bit pulled-together to visit a long-lost cousin from Israel, and I'll try to snap a selfie before heading over to my Mom's apartment (though probably won't have time to post it until later in the day).
> 
> Your new bag is a real stunner! I love that Florentine Satchel design. I wish there were a D&B store near me; I'd love to try one on and see what it's like to carry. Are they lightweight?


I am so glad that you are feeling better. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## megt10

I got a new to me vintage denim Birkin from a lovely PF member this week. It is in pristine condition for its age. It is from 1996. It is a 35 and will be my only 35 as the weight on this one is fine but don't think I could carry an all leather one for very long. I also don't usually need that much room in my bag. I wore it to run errands and pick up my purse charms at my jewelers. He cleans and polishes the silver on them so that they look almost brand new.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I got a new to me vintage denim Birkin from a lovely PF member this week. It is in pristine condition for its age. It is from 1996. It is a 35 and will be my only 35 as the weight on this one is fine but don't think I could carry an all leather one for very long. I also don't usually need that much room in my bag. I wore it to run errands and pick up my purse charms at my jewelers. He cleans and polishes the silver on them so that they look almost brand new.


Fabulous condition, Meg...even the handles! Great find! Is the leather Barenia?


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous condition, Meg...even the handles! Great find! Is the leather Barenia?



It is  DENIM VACHE NATURAL GHW BIRKIN. I am thrilled with it. It doesn't look like it was used much at all. It was advertised as a starter Birkin, but I think this one is just fabulous for everyday casual.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> It is  DENIM VACHE NATURAL GHW BIRKIN. I am thrilled with it. It doesn't look like it was used much at all. It was advertised as a starter Birkin, but I think this one is just fabulous for everyday casual.




LOL!
"Starter Birkin" sounds like an oxymoron! [emoji57]
You lucked out...I especially love the GHW with the denim/VN!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> *"Starter Birkin" sounds like an oxymoron*! [emoji57]
> You lucked out...I especially love the GHW with the denim/VN!



 I know. I agree the price was too good to pass up. I have always loved the look of the LV denim bag. I had never seen this style Birkin before. Though in 1996 Hermes wasn't even on my radar.


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered another D and B florentine satchel. It arrived yesterday. LOVE it.




Oh, that's a great looking bag.  I had several D&B bags in the 80's but got distracted with other bags.  LOL  I'm really liking this one.  I think it's time to take another look at the D&B's.  I always liked how well made they are & how well they hold up.




ElainePG said:


> I'm doing fabulously well, Trudys... thank you for asking! Tomorrow I'm getting a bit pulled-together to visit a long-lost cousin from Israel, and I'll try to snap a selfie before heading over to my Mom's apartment (though probably won't have time to post it until later in the day).



I'm so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I got a new to me vintage denim Birkin from a lovely PF member this week. It is in pristine condition for its age. It is from 1996. It is a 35 and will be my only 35 as the weight on this one is fine but don't think I could carry an all leather one for very long. I also don't usually need that much room in my bag. I wore it to run errands and pick up my purse charms at my jewelers. He cleans and polishes the silver on them so that they look almost brand new.



What a fabulous bag!!  It looks new, even the handles.  I haven't seen a denim Birkin!  That's a real find!  Lucky you.  I've been looking at Birkin's & I really want one but haven't been able to justify the cost yet.  Right now, I'm having the backyard re-graded & landscaped before we have the whole thing fenced in for the girls.  I keep hoping to run across a steal of a deal, tho.

I love your scarf.  The colors are beautiful!  Who made it, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> "Starter Birkin" sounds like an oxymoron! [emoji57]
> You lucked out...I especially love the GHW with the denim/VN!



LOL!!  Skyqueen, you crack me up!! :lolots:  I need to find me a "starter Birkin"! LOL


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> LOL!!  Skyqueen, you crack me up!! :lolots:  I need to find me a "starter Birkin"! LOL




I'll keep my eyes peeled! [emoji48]


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I'm doing fabulously well, Trudys... thank you for asking! Tomorrow I'm getting a bit pulled-together to visit a long-lost cousin from Israel, and I'll try to snap a selfie before heading over to my Mom's apartment (though probably won't have time to post it until later in the day).
> 
> Your new bag is a real stunner! I love that Florentine Satchel design. I wish there were a D&B store near me; I'd love to try one on and see what it's like to carry. Are they lightweight?


Elaine, the florentine is not  light. Not too heavy though. Perfect. 

I wore my gray again out to lunch today. I need to get all five Flo satchels in one family photo like my flo bags and other bags.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled! [emoji48]


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> Elaine, the florentine is not  light. Not too heavy though. Perfect.
> 
> I wore my gray again out to lunch today. I need to get all five Flo satchels in one family photo like my flo bags and other bags.



I really like this bag!!  Is it gray or more of a slate color?  Looks fantastic with your outfit!


----------



## Trudysmom

cdtracing said:


> I really like this bag!!  Is it gray or more of a slate color?  Looks fantastic with your outfit!


Close up. Gray I think.


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> Close up. Gray I think.



Such a great year round color!  And I love your purse charm!!


----------



## ElainePG

All dressed up to spend the morning at my Mom's apartment visiting with our cousin Bathsheva from Jerusalem. She speaks no English, and I speak only minimal Hebrew. Fortunately, Mom is fluent in Hebrew, so Mom did all the talking PLUS translating (I understood about one word in 25, which was actually pretty good... I was surprised at how quickly my little bit of Hebrew came back to me!)

The sun was actually out today, and the temperature was in the mid-70s... amazing! So I dressed in lightweight clothes. The shirt is an extremely light Michael Kors, the skirt is one of my Nic + Zoe denim "flirt skirts" which I live in all summer long, and the scarf is Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ from F/W14. The bag is a Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which I bought last fall and *really* ought to wear more... it is a perfect size for me!

Feeling super-energized after my infusion... thanks to everyone for your good thoughts.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up to spend the morning at my Mom's apartment visiting with our cousin Bathsheva from Jerusalem. She speaks no English, and I speak only minimal Hebrew. Fortunately, Mom is fluent in Hebrew, so Mom did all the talking PLUS translating (I understood about one word in 25, which was actually pretty good... I was surprised at how quickly my little bit of Hebrew came back to me!)
> 
> The sun was actually out today, and the temperature was in the mid-70s... amazing! So I dressed in lightweight clothes. The shirt is an extremely light Michael Kors, the skirt is one of my Nic + Zoe denim "flirt skirts" which I live in all summer long, and the scarf is Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ from F/W14. The bag is a Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which I bought last fall and *really* ought to wear more... it is a perfect size for me!
> 
> Feeling super-energized after my infusion... thanks to everyone for your good thoughts.


Great photo, have a nice day.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> What a fabulous bag!!  It looks new, even the handles.  I haven't seen a denim Birkin!  That's a real find!  Lucky you.  I've been looking at Birkin's & I really want one but haven't been able to justify the cost yet.  Right now, I'm having the backyard re-graded & landscaped before we have the whole thing fenced in for the girls.  I keep hoping to run across a steal of a deal, tho.
> 
> I love your scarf.  The colors are beautiful!  Who made it, if you don't mind me asking.


Thank you so much, CD. It was a find that I moved quickly on. It was from a woman who has over 30 Hermes bags so for her I am sure this was a starter Birkin that didn't get a lot of use. It really is in amazing shape. The leather is still very stiff. It cost less than a Chanel so yeah I think it was an excellent deal. The shawl I was wearing that day was Hermes. I bought it at the boutique this month when we were there. There is a scarf version too from the S/S 15 collection. It was my favorite scarf from last season so I was thrilled that they issued it in a shawl this season. I tend to wear my shawls a lot more often than my scarves.
I never thought that I would love the Birkin as much as I do. We all know what happens when I love something  I had a Kelly that was beautiful, but I hated carrying it.  I took a pretty big loss when I sold it. My suggestion when you find a Birkin that is a good deal, would be to buy it from a seller that will accept a return. It is a costly mistake to buy a bag that is this expensive and find that you don't love it the way that you thought you would. Unless you have friends that have the bag that you are actually able to look at, feel and carry. It isn't like you can go into the store and try one on.


skyqueen said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled! [emoji48]


I will too. Since I am now on a severe ban I would love to help others 


Trudysmom said:


> Elaine, the florentine is not  light. Not too heavy though. Perfect.
> 
> I wore my gray again out to lunch today. I need to get all five Flo satchels in one family photo like my flo bags and other bags.


It's really beautiful. Is the zipper lining the same color as your top?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up to spend the morning at my Mom's apartment visiting with our cousin Bathsheva from Jerusalem. She speaks no English, and I speak only minimal Hebrew. Fortunately, Mom is fluent in Hebrew, so Mom did all the talking PLUS translating (I understood about one word in 25, which was actually pretty good... I was surprised at how quickly my little bit of Hebrew came back to me!)
> 
> The sun was actually out today, and the temperature was in the mid-70s... amazing! So I dressed in lightweight clothes. The shirt is an extremely light Michael Kors, the skirt is one of my Nic + Zoe denim "flirt skirts" which I live in all summer long, and the scarf is Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ from F/W14. The bag is a Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which I bought last fall and *really* ought to wear more... it is a perfect size for me!
> 
> Feeling super-energized after my infusion... thanks to everyone for your good thoughts.


I love your outfit, Elaine. This is another great color on you. Your bag is so pretty, I love the color and it all goes so well with the scarf. I am so glad that you are feeling so energize after your infusion.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, CD. It was a find that I moved quickly on. It was from a woman who has over 30 Hermes bags so for her I am sure this was a starter Birkin that didn't get a lot of use. It really is in amazing shape. The leather is still very stiff. It cost less than a Chanel so yeah I think it was an excellent deal. The shawl I was wearing that day was Hermes. I bought it at the boutique this month when we were there. There is a scarf version too from the S/S 15 collection. It was my favorite scarf from last season so I was thrilled that they issued it in a shawl this season. I tend to wear my shawls a lot more often than my scarves.
> I never thought that I would love the Birkin as much as I do. We all know what happens when I love something  I had a Kelly that was beautiful, but I hated carrying it.  I took a pretty big loss when I sold it. My suggestion when you find a Birkin that is a good deal, would be to buy it from a seller that will accept a return. It is a costly mistake to buy a bag that is this expensive and find that you don't love it the way that you thought you would. Unless you have friends that have the bag that you are actually able to look at, feel and carry. It isn't like you can go into the store and try one on.



Congrats on this gorgeous new Birkin. I love the contrast of fabric and leather. And it looks adorable when it is "dressed" in twillies and a rodeo charm! Wear it in good health.

The seller has over THIRTY H bags? Really??? I'll never feel embarrassed about my bag collection again! You are a super great shopper, Meg. (Or as skyqueen would say, a "wicked" great shopper!) You lucked out with this bag, but I know you did some serious hunting, and you didn't "settle"... you waited until you found exacly the right bag for you. I think this Birkin is destined to become an all-time favorite.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love your outfit, Elaine. This is another great color on you. Your bag is so pretty, I love the color and it all goes so well with the scarf. I am so glad that you are feeling so energize after your infusion.


Thank you, Meg!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Elaine, the florentine is not  light. Not too heavy though. Perfect.
> 
> I wore my gray again out to lunch today. I need to get all five Flo satchels in one family photo like my flo bags and other bags.


Love to see a family pic, Trudy!



ElainePG said:


> All dressed up to spend the morning at my Mom's apartment visiting with our cousin Bathsheva from Jerusalem. She speaks no English, and I speak only minimal Hebrew. Fortunately, Mom is fluent in Hebrew, so Mom did all the talking PLUS translating (I understood about one word in 25, which was actually pretty good... I was surprised at how quickly my little bit of Hebrew came back to me!)
> 
> The sun was actually out today, and the temperature was in the mid-70s... amazing! So I dressed in lightweight clothes. The shirt is an extremely light Michael Kors, the skirt is one of my Nic + Zoe denim "flirt skirts" which I live in all summer long, and the scarf is Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ from F/W14. The bag is a Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which I bought last fall and *really* ought to wear more... it is a perfect size for me!
> 
> Feeling super-energized after my infusion... thanks to everyone for your good thoughts.


OMG...I love the name Bathsheva, how cool! 
King David fell in love with Bathsheva (Bat-Sheva) and ordered the death of her husband so he could marry her. She's the mother of King Solomon.
How wonderful to have such an old, unique Biblical name!
BTW...my Mother taught Sunday school. [emoji6]

You look lovely and I'm glad you're wearing your Fendi 2Jours!!!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, CD. It was a find that I moved quickly on. It was from a woman who has over 30 Hermes bags so for her I am sure this was a starter Birkin that didn't get a lot of use. It really is in amazing shape. The leather is still very stiff. It cost less than a Chanel so yeah I think it was an excellent deal. The shawl I was wearing that day was Hermes. I bought it at the boutique this month when we were there. There is a scarf version too from the S/S 15 collection. It was my favorite scarf from last season so I was thrilled that they issued it in a shawl this season. I tend to wear my shawls a lot more often than my scarves.
> I never thought that I would love the Birkin as much as I do. We all know what happens when I love something  I had a Kelly that was beautiful, but I hated carrying it.  I took a pretty big loss when I sold it. My suggestion when you find a Birkin that is a good deal, would be to buy it from a seller that will accept a return. It is a costly mistake to buy a bag that is this expensive and find that you don't love it the way that you thought you would. Unless you have friends that have the bag that you are actually able to look at, feel and carry. It isn't like you can go into the store and try one on.
> 
> I will too. Since I am now on a severe ban I would love to help others
> 
> It's really beautiful. Is the zipper lining the same color as your top?



The colors in the shawl are gorgeous!!!  They're so vibrant!  & with the size, you can wear it so many ways!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up to spend the morning at my Mom's apartment visiting with our cousin Bathsheva from Jerusalem. She speaks no English, and I speak only minimal Hebrew. Fortunately, Mom is fluent in Hebrew, so Mom did all the talking PLUS translating (I understood about one word in 25, which was actually pretty good... I was surprised at how quickly my little bit of Hebrew came back to me!)
> 
> The sun was actually out today, and the temperature was in the mid-70s... amazing! So I dressed in lightweight clothes. The shirt is an extremely light Michael Kors, the skirt is one of my Nic + Zoe denim "flirt skirts" which I live in all summer long, and the scarf is Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ from F/W14. The bag is a Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which I bought last fall and *really* ought to wear more... it is a perfect size for me!
> 
> Feeling super-energized after my infusion... thanks to everyone for your good thoughts.



You look great, Elaine!  You do look energized.  I love you Petite 2Jours bag.  It goes perfectly with your outfit!  The color is amazing!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous new Birkin. I love the contrast of fabric and leather. And it looks adorable when it is "dressed" in twillies and a rodeo charm! Wear it in good health.
> 
> The seller has over THIRTY H bags? Really??? I'll never feel embarrassed about my bag collection again! You are a super great shopper, Meg. (Or as skyqueen would say, a "wicked" great shopper!) You lucked out with this bag, but I know you did some serious hunting, and you didn't "settle"... you waited until you found exacly the right bag for you. I think this Birkin is destined to become an all-time favorite.


Thank you, Elaine. I agree, I love the contrast colors and it makes this bag so much more casual feeling. I love twillys and have been buying a few of them so that I can change the look of the bag. 


cdtracing said:


> The colors in the shawl are gorgeous!!!  They're so vibrant!  & with the size, you can wear it so many ways!


Thank you, CD. I love this shawl. I find them easier to wear than the scarves. I get hot easily and a shawl is easier for me to put on and take off. I need to practice more with my scarves. Not that I am great with the shawls, but at least they look pretty good no matter how you put them on.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love to see a family pic, Trudy!
> 
> 
> *OMG...I love the name Bathsheva, how cool! *
> King David fell in love with Bathsheva (Bat-Sheva) and ordered the death of her husband so he could marry her. She's the mother of King Solomon.
> How wonderful to have such an old, unique Biblical name!
> BTW...my Mother taught Sunday school. [emoji6]
> 
> You look lovely and I'm glad you're wearing your Fendi 2Jours!!!



I can tell your Mom taught Sunday School... you definitely know your Bible! King David saw Bathsheva bathing on the roof of her home (I'm assuming she bathed in the "altogether," though the Old Testament is unclear on this point!) and the rest, as they say, is history!  

Yes, that entire branch of the family has biblical names... they are quite religious, and they live in Israel, so their names are really not all that unusual. Her father was a very famous and well-respected rabbi named Levi Rabinovitz, and one of her brothers, Gamliel Rabinovitz, is a world-renowned biblical scholar who has written many books (in Hebrew, of course, so I can't read them, even assuming I'd understand them in English, which I probably wouldn't!)

Bathsheva is my Mom's second cousin, which (I think) makes her my second-cousin-once-removed???? She's younger than I am by 10 years... there were 6 children in her family, and she's the youngest. Her father Levi died about a year ago at the age of 96... he was Mom's first cousin and they met a few times when my folks used to travel to Israel.


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> You look great, Elaine!  You do look energized.  I love you Petite 2Jours bag.  It goes perfectly with your outfit!  The color is amazing!


Thank you so much, cd! The Fendi bag is just terrific. It carries a lot more than you'd think, just looking at it. I can put a full-sized wallet in it, plus my iPhone 6 Plus, as well as a pouch with my lipstick and various odds-and-ends, and a packet of tissues, and of course car keys & house keys. There's a zippered divider in the middle (that's where I keep my keys) so everything stays organized: wallet and phone on one side of the divider, and all the other "stuff" on the other side. I also love that it's a crossbody; it weighs practically nothing, so it doesn't cause any neck or back pain when I carry it for long stretches of time. Fendi makes a larger size of this exact bag, but at my height, it overwhelmed me. I try not to duplicate bag styles, but I'd be *really* tempted to get a second 2Jours Petite next year if they come out with one in a super-dreamy color!:giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up to spend the morning at my Mom's apartment visiting with our cousin Bathsheva from Jerusalem. She speaks no English, and I speak only minimal Hebrew. Fortunately, Mom is fluent in Hebrew, so Mom did all the talking PLUS translating (I understood about one word in 25, which was actually pretty good... I was surprised at how quickly my little bit of Hebrew came back to me!)
> 
> The sun was actually out today, and the temperature was in the mid-70s... amazing! So I dressed in lightweight clothes. The shirt is an extremely light Michael Kors, the skirt is one of my Nic + Zoe denim "flirt skirts" which I live in all summer long, and the scarf is Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ from F/W14. The bag is a Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which I bought last fall and *really* ought to wear more... it is a perfect size for me!
> 
> Feeling super-energized after my infusion... thanks to everyone for your good thoughts.




Looking very sharp Elaine! Hope your visit was wonderful.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I got a new to me vintage denim Birkin from a lovely PF member this week. It is in pristine condition for its age. It is from 1996. It is a 35 and will be my only 35 as the weight on this one is fine but don't think I could carry an all leather one for very long. I also don't usually need that much room in my bag. I wore it to run errands and pick up my purse charms at my jewelers. He cleans and polishes the silver on them so that they look almost brand new.



Great bag and outfit! Congrats on your new to you Birkin!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Looking very sharp Elaine! Hope your visit was wonderful.


Thank you, Izzy! It was a fantastic visit. What a treat to meet a cousin from half a world away!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Great bag and outfit! Congrats on your new to you Birkin!



Thank you Izzy.


----------



## Trudysmom

Wore a New Willis today.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Wore a New Willis today.


What a pretty shade of purple, Trudys!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous condition, Meg...even the handles! Great find! Is the leather Barenia?



Beautiful, congrats Meg!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up to spend the morning at my Mom's apartment visiting with our cousin Bathsheva from Jerusalem. She speaks no English, and I speak only minimal Hebrew. Fortunately, Mom is fluent in Hebrew, so Mom did all the talking PLUS translating (I understood about one word in 25, which was actually pretty good... I was surprised at how quickly my little bit of Hebrew came back to me!)
> 
> The sun was actually out today, and the temperature was in the mid-70s... amazing! So I dressed in lightweight clothes. The shirt is an extremely light Michael Kors, the skirt is one of my Nic + Zoe denim "flirt skirts" which I live in all summer long, and the scarf is Hermès _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ from F/W14. The bag is a Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which I bought last fall and *really* ought to wear more... it is a perfect size for me!
> 
> Feeling super-energized after my infusion... thanks to everyone for your good thoughts.



Looking great Elaine! ..love this bag on you


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Looking great Elaine! ..love this bag on you


Thank you, Cilifene!


----------



## Trudysmom

Here are one style of my florentine satchels. The navy is Dillen leather.  I have other styles with Florentine, but these are the one I took today.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Here are one style of my florentine satchels. The navy is Dillen leather.  I have other styles with Florentine, but these are the one I took today.


What a great-looking family photo, Trudys!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> What a great-looking family photo, Trudys!





Your Florentine satchels are beautiful. Congratulations on such a beautiful collection!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thank you. I have several other styles in flo, such a great leather.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I have several other styles in flo, such a great leather.




I have wanted one since the first time I saw the style but I have never been able to find one that isn't too heavy for me. I wish I could. Forgot to say your purple Willis is beautiful as well!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Wore a New Willis today.


Perfect!



Trudysmom said:


> Here are one style of my florentine satchels. The navy is Dillen leather.  I have other styles with Florentine, but these are the one I took today.


What a family!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Wore a New Willis today.


Beautiful Trudysmom! I love the style and color.


Cilifene said:


> Beautiful, congrats Meg!


Thank you so much, Cilifene.


Trudysmom said:


> Here are one style of my florentine satchels. The navy is Dillen leather.  I have other styles with Florentine, but these are the one I took today.


Gorgeous family photo.


----------



## megt10

I have yet a new bag. I am going to have to do a lot of selling. Here is the last bag for awhile if my financial advisor has anything to say about it. Unless of course I get motivated to sell a bunch of stuff or take them to the consignment store in Newport Beach. 

My turquoise chevre 30 Birkin with Gold hardware. It arrived Friday and I wore it to brunch and a play this afternoon. The dress is DVF, the coat is Barbara Bui making her first appearance this year, the shoes are Prada. Of course the little man begging me not to go is Misha.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I have yet a new bag. I am going to have to do a lot of selling. Here is the last bag for awhile if my financial advisor has anything to say about it. Unless of course I get motivated to sell a bunch of stuff or take them to the consignment store in Newport Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> My turquoise chevre 30 Birkin with Gold hardware. It arrived Friday and I wore it to brunch and a play this afternoon. The dress is DVF, the coat is Barbara Bui making her first appearance this year, the shoes are Prada. Of course the little man begging me not to go is Misha.




You look lovely Meg! Great outfit, wonderful Birkin in a lovely color.  Is this a blue to be carried year round?


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> I have yet a new bag. I am going to have to do a lot of selling. Here is the last bag for awhile if my financial advisor has anything to say about it. Unless of course I get motivated to sell a bunch of stuff or take them to the consignment store in Newport Beach.
> 
> My turquoise chevre 30 Birkin with Gold hardware. It arrived Friday and I wore it to brunch and a play this afternoon. The dress is DVF, the coat is Barbara Bui making her first appearance this year, the shoes are Prada. Of course the little man begging me not to go is Misha.


Very pretty outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have yet a new bag. I am going to have to do a lot of selling. Here is the last bag for awhile if my financial advisor has anything to say about it. Unless of course I get motivated to sell a bunch of stuff or take them to the consignment store in Newport Beach.
> 
> My turquoise chevre 30 Birkin with Gold hardware. It arrived Friday and I wore it to brunch and a play this afternoon. The dress is DVF, the coat is Barbara Bui making her first appearance this year, the shoes are Prada. Of course the little man begging me not to go is Misha.


What an amazing shade of turquoise, Meg! Your whole outfit is perfect. I love the way you "dressed" the Birkin with twillys... it looks adorbs!

I'm trying to guess which H shawl you're wearing, from the little bits that show... is it the new _Tyger Tyger_?


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> You look lovely Meg! Great outfit, wonderful Birkin in a lovely color.  Is this a blue to be carried year round?


Thank you, Izzy. I think that I will carry it often regardless of the season. It is chevre leather and it is even lighter than my Epsom Birkin that is the same size.


Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty outfit!


Thank you so much.


ElainePG said:


> What an amazing shade of turquoise, Meg! Your whole outfit is perfect. I love the way you "dressed" the Birkin with twillys... it looks adorbs!
> 
> I'm trying to guess which H shawl you're wearing, from the little bits that show... is it the new _Tyger Tyger_?



Thanks so much Elaine, it is the Flamingo shawl from the S/S season.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Izzy. I think that I will carry it often regardless of the season. It is chevre leather and it is even lighter than my Epsom Birkin that is the same size.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much Elaine, it is the Flamingo shawl from the S/S season.*



Ah. Dancing birds, not a thoughtful jungle cat. My bad!:giggles:


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> Here are one style of my florentine satchels. The navy is Dillen leather.  I have other styles with Florentine, but these are the one I took today.



Awesome bags!!  And really versatile colors, too!!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I have yet a new bag. I am going to have to do a lot of selling. Here is the last bag for awhile if my financial advisor has anything to say about it. Unless of course I get motivated to sell a bunch of stuff or take them to the consignment store in Newport Beach.
> 
> My turquoise chevre 30 Birkin with Gold hardware. It arrived Friday and I wore it to brunch and a play this afternoon. The dress is DVF, the coat is Barbara Bui making her first appearance this year, the shoes are Prada. Of course the little man begging me not to go is Misha.



You look wonderful, Meg!  Turquoise is definitely your color!  That dress looks awesome on you!  I love DVF dresses!  And I love your new Birkin.  I'm so envious!  The color is gorgeous!!  I've got my fingers crossed that I'll run across a Birkin in my price range one day! LOL

It's good to see Misha up & around to his usual self, too!!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> You look wonderful, Meg!  Turquoise is definitely your color!  That dress looks awesome on you!  I love DVF dresses!  And I love your new Birkin.  I'm so envious!  The color is gorgeous!!  I've got my fingers crossed that I'll run across a Birkin in my price range one day! LOL
> 
> It's good to see Misha up & around to his usual self, too!!



Thank you so much! You are alway so kind. I will keep my eyes peeled for you. Do you know what size you want?


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much! You are alway so kind. I will keep my eyes peeled for you. Do you know what size you want?



Actually, no.  I tend to like the larger bags but I don't want something that's real heavy.   I'm going to have to do some research on the different sizes.  LOL


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Here are one style of my florentine satchels. The navy is Dillen leather.  I have other styles with Florentine, but these are the one I took today.



Lovely family Trudy. Florentine reminds me of Miu miu Bow bag


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I have yet a new bag. I am going to have to do a lot of selling. Here is the last bag for awhile if my financial advisor has anything to say about it. Unless of course I get motivated to sell a bunch of stuff or take them to the consignment store in Newport Beach.
> 
> My turquoise chevre 30 Birkin with Gold hardware. It arrived Friday and I wore it to brunch and a play this afternoon. The dress is DVF, the coat is Barbara Bui making her first appearance this year, the shoes are Prada. Of course the little man begging me not to go is Misha.



What a stunner..... both you and the bag  ... I LOVE the color.......


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I have yet a new bag. I am going to have to do a lot of selling. Here is the last bag for awhile if my financial advisor has anything to say about it. Unless of course I get motivated to sell a bunch of stuff or take them to the consignment store in Newport Beach.
> 
> My turquoise chevre 30 Birkin with Gold hardware. It arrived Friday and I wore it to brunch and a play this afternoon. The dress is DVF, the coat is Barbara Bui making her first appearance this year, the shoes are Prada. Of course the little man begging me not to go is Misha.


I like the 30 on you...great color!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Actually, no.  I tend to like the larger bags but I don't want something that's real heavy.   I'm going to have to do some research on the different sizes.  LOL


So a 35 would be what you want. I would go with Epsom or Chevre. My Chevre is lighter weight than the Epsom but it is more expensive and harder to find especially in a 35. They seem to be making a lot of 35's in Epsom these days. Or you could get a Toile/leather combo. Generally referred to by many ladies as a starter Birkin . I really love that style as it is more casual looking than the all leather bag. Something like this. Of course they have a lot of different colors and since they aren't all leather tend to be less expensive too.


Cilifene said:


> What a stunner..... both you and the bag  ... I LOVE the color.......


Thank you so much.


skyqueen said:


> I like the 30 on you...great color!



Thanks, SQ. I love the 30 the best on me as well. I don't often need the extra room of the 35 and the 30 is easier to transition from day to night. Not that I seem to need a bag in the evening as I am usually in bed .


----------



## nascar fan

Hi!!!!!
Anybody missed me?  Nah, didn't think so.  
I do have a good reason for my absence.  Somehow I got named an administrator of a fashion FB site.  Anyway, I spend so much time there that I don't have much time to do anything else And get my work done.
Miss you all ... seriously.  You know how we always know what each other is talking about and how we can relate?  That just doesn't happen over there.  Purses from Target, etc.  Makes me crazy!!!!  LOL!


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Hi!!!!!
> Anybody missed me?  Nah, didn't think so.
> I do have a good reason for my absence.  Somehow I got named an administrator of a fashion FB site.  Anyway, I spend so much time there that I don't have much time to do anything else And get my work done.
> Miss you all ... seriously.  You know how we always know what each other is talking about and how we can relate?  That just doesn't happen over there.  Purses from Target, etc.  Makes me crazy!!!!  LOL!



Well hello Nas,  nice to see you here - hope you are well.....


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Hi!!!!!
> Anybody missed me?  Nah, didn't think so.
> I do have a good reason for my absence.  Somehow I got named an administrator of a fashion FB site.  Anyway, I spend so much time there that I don't have much time to do anything else And get my work done.
> Miss you all ... seriously.  You know how we always know what each other is talking about and how we can relate?  That just doesn't happen over there.  Purses from Target, etc.  Makes me crazy!!!!  LOL!



We all miss you NC! Sounds like life is really busy for you right now. What do you do as a fashion administrator on FB?


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> We all miss you NC! Sounds like life is really busy for you right now. What do you do as a fashion administrator on FB?




+ 1 from me nascar!


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Well hello Nas,  nice to see you here - hope you are well.....


All is well!  I'm happy, work is ok, shopping has been kept at a low hum (mostly because of new car).  



megt10 said:


> We all miss you NC! Sounds like life is really busy for you right now. What do you do as a fashion administrator on FB?


I need to come back here.  I'm comfy here.  
I keep people focused on fashion (try) when they start just chatting about work stuff.  Take pics of my outfits to give others inspiration/ideas.  New reporters like to see what is expected of them as far as professional attire.  



Izzy48 said:


> + 1 from me nascar!


----------



## nascar fan

Yesterday's outfit of the day.

I tend to be kind of the fashion police.  I hate it when they get off topic.  You know, go to their own FB page for that.  LOL!

I'm trying to get them to realize cheap shoes are not worth the money.

Anyway, yesterday's outfit with my Miu Miu bag.


----------



## nascar fan

my outfit idea a few weeks ago.
I absolutely adore the Nina Ricci bag.  I regret not buying way more of them when I was in bag-buying mode!!!!!  Seriously.  It is beyond fantastic.

But my outfit idea for them this day was mixing patterns.  (shoes and skirt)


----------



## Trudysmom

nascar fan said:


> my outfit idea a few weeks ago.
> I absolutely adore the Nina Ricci bag.  I regret not buying way more of them when I was in bag-buying mode!!!!!  Seriously.  It is beyond fantastic.
> 
> But my outfit idea for them this day was mixing patterns.  (shoes and skirt)


A great outfit and handbag.


----------



## Trudysmom

nascar fan said:


> Yesterday's outfit of the day.
> 
> I tend to be kind of the fashion police.  I hate it when they get off topic.  You know, go to their own FB page for that.  LOL!
> 
> I'm trying to get them to realize cheap shoes are not worth the money.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday's outfit with my Miu Miu bag.


Very pretty outfit and handbag. Reminds me of my collection I posted.


----------



## nascar fan

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty outfit and handbag. Reminds me of my collection I posted.


I want to see!


----------



## Trudysmom

nascar fan said:


> I want to see!


It is a few pages back, my Florentine D&B's. Not the same brand. Just the same look.
I have heard they look like a Miu Miu bow bag.


----------



## nascar fan

Trudysmom said:


> It is a few pages back, my Florentine D&B's. Not the same brand. Just the same look.
> I have heard they look like a Miu Miu bow bag.


Yes, they do!  
Very nice.  I love the colors.  Those are good bags.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> All is well!  I'm happy, work is ok, shopping has been kept at a low hum (mostly because of new car).
> 
> 
> I need to come back here.  I'm comfy here.
> I keep people focused on fashion (try) when they start just chatting about work stuff.  Take pics of my outfits to give others inspiration/ideas.  New reporters like to see what is expected of them as far as professional attire.



Sounds interesting and challenging.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Yesterday's outfit of the day.
> 
> I tend to be kind of the fashion police.  I hate it when they get off topic.  You know, go to their own FB page for that.  LOL!
> 
> I'm trying to get them to realize cheap shoes are not worth the money.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday's outfit with my Miu Miu bag.


Love the outfit. Totally agree cheap shoes are not worth the money and so not comfortable either. Cl aside


nascar fan said:


> my outfit idea a few weeks ago.
> I absolutely adore the Nina Ricci bag.  I regret not buying way more of them when I was in bag-buying mode!!!!!  Seriously.  It is beyond fantastic.
> 
> But my outfit idea for them this day was mixing patterns.  (shoes and skirt)



Love it. So modern and fresh. Yes I love mixing patterns. It doesn't have to match it just has to go.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thanks to two dear friends on this thread, I am now the proud owner of my first Nina Ricci bag.
> 
> Introducing... the *Mini Marche*, in Duck Blue and Purple, with Burgundy suede on the sides.
> 
> I am in love with this bag! And *doesn't* it go nicely with my new _De La Mer Au Ciel_ Hermès scarf?


 


Izzy48 said:


> If the Skyqueen says maybe post a picture then I post a picture! All jokes aside the Nina Ricca is a wonderful bag just as I knew it would be. My mother carried the brand for many years and I have had the brand in the past. Sky knew I have gone crazy again selling many of my bags so she wants me to show this before I sell it! Never mind the fact I just bought it! I will be keeping it because it is lovely and high quality.
> 
> View attachment 2959353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959356
> 
> 
> The NR people refer to this as the deep bordeaux and it is the medium size.
> 
> I apologize if the pics are turned incorrectly on your monitor. I have no idea what is causing this. Took the pic with my iPhone6 and loaded  it to my Mac Pro. If anyone knows what is wrong, please let me know.


 


nascar fan said:


> my outfit idea a few weeks ago.
> I absolutely adore the Nina Ricci bag.  I regret not buying way more of them when I was in bag-buying mode!!!!!  Seriously.  It is beyond fantastic.
> 
> But my outfit idea for them this day was mixing patterns.  (shoes and skirt)


Good to see you back!
You missed a hell of a deal on MYHABITAT on the NR bags. Still kicking myself I didn't buy one!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> my outfit idea a few weeks ago.
> I absolutely adore the Nina Ricci bag.  I regret not buying way more of them when I was in bag-buying mode!!!!!  Seriously.  It is beyond fantastic.
> 
> But my outfit idea for them this day was mixing patterns.  (shoes and skirt)


You look great, *nascar*... it's so nice to see you back here on tPF! Your FB work sounds interesting; I'll bet you really show those girls "what's what" in terms of style. You and *Meg* have pattern-mixing down to an art form!

I bought my first Nina Ricci bag a few months ago, and I absolutely *love* it! The quality is totally amazing. It's the smaller version of the one you have, only it's color-blocked. I'd wear it all the time, if I hadn't made a solemn promise to myself to switch out my bags weekly.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Good to see you back!
> You missed a hell of a deal on MYHABITAT on the NR bags. Still kicking myself I didn't buy one!



That really *was* an amazing deal... I *never* thought I'd own a Nina Ricci bag, and it's all because of you that I have mine! 

I worried and worried until it arrived, because I had never tried one on IRL. But it's a perfect size for me (the small size) and the color-blocking really makes it special. Even here in the "back of beyond," I get compliments on it!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Love the outfit. Totally agree cheap shoes are not worth the money and so not comfortable either. *Cl aside*
> 
> 
> Love it. So modern and fresh. Yes I love mixing patterns. *It doesn't have to match it just has to go.*



Pardon my ignorance: what is CI???

I love _"It doesn't have to match... it just has to go."_ Wise words! I tried my new Mandarin Orange MJ Baroque bag with a pink patterned shirt last week, and to my surprise, it actually looked good! I remember in "the olden days," pink and orange together were a MAJOR no-no, but I gues these days there aren't hard & fast rules for "clashing" colors. It makes getting dressed a lot more fun!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to pick some lunch up to bring home a while ago.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Pardon my ignorance: what is CI???
> 
> I love _"It doesn't have to match... it just has to go."_ Wise words! I tried my new Mandarin Orange MJ Baroque bag with a pink patterned shirt last week, and to my surprise, it actually looked good! I remember in "the olden days," pink and orange together were a MAJOR no-no, but I gues these days there aren't hard & fast rules for "clashing" colors. It makes getting dressed a lot more fun!


CL/Christian Louboutin. I have a lot of his shoes and they are so pretty, but most are not comfortable at all. I seem to wear them less and less. I opt instead for Valentino Rockstud kitten heels.

I love orange and pink together. I had a gorgeous pair of Manolo Blahniks but my friend A loved them more than I did so I gave them to her.


Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to pick some lunch up to bring home a while ago.



So pretty.


----------



## megt10

I had a bunch of errands to run today along with stopping at my jewelers. I wore my Balenciaga Mid-day, DVF dress, CDC belt, Lily Pulitzer sweater that I got years ago from Rue and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals. I made the mistake of wearing closed toed shoes to SCP yesterday and have blisters today.


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> I had a bunch of errands to run today along with stopping at my jewelers. I wore my Balenciaga Mid-day, DVF dress, CDC belt, Lily Pulitzer sweater that I got years ago from Rue and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals. I made the mistake of wearing closed toed shoes to SCP yesterday and have blisters today.


Very pretty outfit.


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> I have yet a new bag. I am going to have to do a lot of selling. Here is the last bag for awhile if my financial advisor has anything to say about it. Unless of course I get motivated to sell a bunch of stuff or take them to the consignment store in Newport Beach.
> 
> My turquoise chevre 30 Birkin with Gold hardware. It arrived Friday and I wore it to brunch and a play this afternoon. The dress is DVF, the coat is Barbara Bui making her first appearance this year, the shoes are Prada. Of course the little man begging me not to go is Misha.


 Ill be in the Newport Beach area at the end of the month. Where is that consignment shop you are talking about. I am not kidding. Maybe PM me. I cant help but love every single piece of your collections. This latest bag is divine. Really.


----------



## megt10

Onthego said:


> Ill be in the Newport Beach area at the end of the month. Where is that consignment shop you are talking about. I am not kidding. Maybe PM me. I cant help but love every single piece of your collections. This latest bag is divine. Really.



Google 
On Que Stle. I haven't made it there yet. I need to find the time and make an appointment.


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> Yesterday's outfit of the day.
> 
> I tend to be kind of the fashion police.  I hate it when they get off topic.  You know, go to their own FB page for that.  LOL!
> 
> I'm trying to get them to realize cheap shoes are not worth the money.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday's outfit with my Miu Miu bag.



Love the colors of this outfit! You look great in this picture and the one that follows. Nice to see you back.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to pick some lunch up to bring home a while ago.


 


megt10 said:


> I had a bunch of errands to run today along with stopping at my jewelers. I wore my Balenciaga Mid-day, DVF dress, CDC belt, Lily Pulitzer sweater that I got years ago from Rue and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals. I made the mistake of wearing closed toed shoes to SCP yesterday and have blisters today.


Stunning, girls!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> You look great, *nascar*... it's so nice to see you back here on tPF! Your FB work sounds interesting; I'll bet you really show those girls "what's what" in terms of style. You and *Meg* have pattern-mixing down to an art form!
> 
> I bought my first Nina Ricci bag a few months ago, and I absolutely *love* it! The quality is totally amazing. It's the smaller version of the one you have, only it's color-blocked. I'd wear it all the time, if I hadn't made a solemn promise to myself to switch out my bags weekly.


Let me see a pic so I don't have to search for it.
I'm so glad you got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> I had a bunch of errands to run today along with stopping at my jewelers. I wore my Balenciaga Mid-day, DVF dress, CDC belt, Lily Pulitzer sweater that I got years ago from Rue and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals. I made the mistake of wearing closed toed shoes to SCP yesterday and have blisters today.


Just too cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Stunning, girls!





nascar fan said:


> Just too cute!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *Let me see a pic* so I don't have to search for it.
> I'm so glad you got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your wish is my command!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Your wish is my command!



Oh I love this bag Elaine. It is gorgeous. Great colors.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Your wish is my command!


Ok, that is the prettiest NR bag I've seen yet!!!!!!!
Good job!   Wish it was full size.  I'd have to swindle you out of that one!  LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Ok, that is the prettiest NR bag I've seen yet!!!!!!!
> Good job!  * Wish it was full size.*  I'd have to swindle you out of that one!  LOL!


Why thank you, nas!

I admit it's a bit on the smallish size... I have to carry my smaller Prada wallet when I use it. But it's such a gorgeous bag, I'll put up with scaling down my "stuff"; plus, that's _exactly_ the size bag that makes my physical therapist happy!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Why thank you, nas!
> 
> I admit it's a bit on the smallish size... I have to carry my smaller Prada wallet when I use it. But it's such a gorgeous bag, I'll put up with scaling down my "stuff"; plus, that's _exactly_ the size bag that makes my physical therapist happy!



Elaine, can you give me the width and length measurement of your bag? We ordered at the same time and I thought we had the same size but mine looks bigger than yours. I received a question in regard to my size which is a medium so I wonder what size you have.

I measured mine and it is 13 1/2 X 10 X 6 which is the medium size, I think.


----------



## ElainePG

Be glad to... when I get out of bed. Yikes, girl, you are up EARLY!


----------



## ElainePG

Good morning, everyone! I need some advice. I bought this bespoke bag from an Italian company, Pierotucci, nearly 2 years ago. It was when I first began buying higher-end bags, and I didn't realize that I needed a bag with a strap in addition to handles, so I've never carried it.

Now I want to buy a canvas strap from Mautto, and they have just begun carrying STRIPED ones... yay! But I can't make up my mind which color to get. It's between #1, #2, and #3.

Would love to hear what anyone here thinks. The bag itself is a true cream, like the color of heavy whipping cream. The strap is 1.5" wide, and I figured I'd get the 45" adjustable in length so I could wear it cross body.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> *Elaine, can you give me the width and length measurement of your bag?* We ordered at the same time and I thought we had the same size but mine looks bigger than yours. I received a question in regard to my size which is a medium so I wonder what size you have.
> 
> I measured mine and it is 13 1/2 X 10 X 6 which is the medium size, I think.



Mine is 10" wide by 7.5" high by 5.5" deep at its deepest (at the bottom). I think they listed mine as the "small." 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch and errands today and I took one of my florentine Buckley bags.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Good morning, everyone! I need some advice. I bought this bespoke bag from an Italian company, Pierotucci, nearly 2 years ago. It was when I first began buying higher-end bags, and I didn't realize that I needed a bag with a strap in addition to handles, so I've never carried it.
> 
> Now I want to buy a canvas strap from Mautto, and they have just begun carrying STRIPED ones... yay! But I can't make up my mind which color to get. It's between #1, #2, and #3.
> 
> Would love to hear what anyone here thinks. The bag itself is a true cream, like the color of heavy whipping cream. The strap is 1.5" wide, and I figured I'd get the 45" adjustable in length so I could wear it cross body.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I like #1 the best Elaine. I think you can pull a lot of colors out of the strap and work them into your wardrobe. The bag is so pretty too. 


Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today and I took one of my florentine Buckley bags.


Great outfit Trudysmom.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Mine is 10" wide by 7.5" high by 5.5" deep at its deepest (at the bottom). I think they listed mine as the "small."
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks Elaine! Another tpf person wrote me asking sizing information. Our bags were ordered as medium yet the inside label said small on both our bags. Ours are larger than yours so the paper ticket has to be printed wrong by the NR company. Hers is the beautiful grey! Awesome bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today and I took one of my florentine Buckley bags.


What an adorable look, Trudys!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *I like #1 the best Elaine. *I think you can pull a lot of colors out of the strap and work them into your wardrobe. The bag is so pretty too.
> 
> Great outfit Trudysmom.


Thank you so much for your "vote," Meg! You're right that option #1 gives me more color options... on the other hand, option #2 looks exactly like the canvas strap provided with the Gucci Jackie bags!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine! Another tpf person wrote me asking sizing information. Our bags were ordered as medium yet the inside label said small on both our bags. Ours are larger than yours so the paper ticket has to be printed wrong by the NR company. Hers is the beautiful grey! Awesome bag.


Hi Izzy, I have been absent from this forum for quite a while.  Just a lot going on, and battling illness for the last few weeks.  You were asking Elaine about sizes for the Nina Ricci bag.  Lo and behold, I received mine today!  I have been stalking Myhabit, hoping for one to come available. and for whatever reason, once in awhile I will see one, but I'm too late.  Not this time! The one I bought does not have the suede on the sides, but is light grey, with darker grey edging, and cream colored sides.  It was listed as small, but the measuresment are 13 1/2 x 10 x 6, which would equate to a medium.  The tag listed it as small.  But looking at various on line stores, through the months, both the medium and small are often the same size, which does not make much sense.  I knew by the size listed I would be happy with it--it seems a medium, rather than small.  The color I bought will be a wonderful transitional color.  Actually, it is all ready to go for church tomorrow!  Which is unusual for me, as I normally like to have a new bag sit in my closet for 2-3 weeks before using.  I will post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## skyqueen

FYI
I know several members buy from Rue La La. Deemed fake by authorized Gucci authenticator GhstDreamer...couldn't believe it! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...he-rules-and-use-802512-589.html#post28885298


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Good morning, everyone! I need some advice. I bought this bespoke bag from an Italian company, Pierotucci, nearly 2 years ago. It was when I first began buying higher-end bags, and I didn't realize that I needed a bag with a strap in addition to handles, so I've never carried it.
> 
> Now I want to buy a canvas strap from Mautto, and they have just begun carrying STRIPED ones... yay! But I can't make up my mind which color to get. It's between #1, #2, and #3.
> 
> Would love to hear what anyone here thinks. The bag itself is a true cream, like the color of heavy whipping cream. The strap is 1.5" wide, and I figured I'd get the 45" adjustable in length so I could wear it cross body.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yup...#1!



Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today and I took one of my florentine Buckley bags.


Lovely, as usual, Trudy!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Hi Izzy, I have been absent from this forum for quite a while.  Just a lot going on, and battling illness for the last few weeks.  You were asking Elaine about sizes for the Nina Ricci bag.  Lo and behold, I received mine today!  I have been stalking Myhabit, hoping for one to come available. and for whatever reason, once in awhile I will see one, but I'm too late.  Not this time! The one I bought does not have the suede on the sides, but is light grey, with darker grey edging, and cream colored sides.  It was listed as small, but the measuresment are 13 1/2 x 10 x 6, which would equate to a medium.  The tag listed it as small.  But looking at various on line stores, through the months, both the medium and small are often the same size, which does not make much sense.  I knew by the size listed I would be happy with it--it seems a medium, rather than small.  The color I bought will be a wonderful transitional color.  Actually, it is all ready to go for church tomorrow!  Which is unusual for me, as I normally like to have a new bag sit in my closet for 2-3 weeks before using.  I will post a picture tomorrow.


I saw your bag...it's a beauty! Enjoy!
Yes, post a pic...........................


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much for your "vote," Meg! You're right that option #1 gives me more color options... on the other hand, option #2 looks exactly like the canvas strap provided with the Gucci Jackie bags!



Yes Elaine, and IMHO, that is exactly why you shouldn't go for the Gucci colour look-a-like! Let Gucci take care of its own, go for something else, otherwise it can easily look as if you're a wannabe Gucci admirer&#128516; You showed so many other colour combos - have a rethink and look at the other options with fresh eyes, and if they're not too extortionate pricewise and you are likely to wear the bag a lot, why not buy two straps to have more variety - good luck with your choice&#128512;


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *Yup...#1!*
> 
> 
> Lovely, as usual, Trudy!



Thank you, skyqueen!


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> Yes Elaine, and IMHO, *that is exactly why you shouldn't go for the Gucci colour look-a-like!* Let Gucci take care of its own, go for something else, otherwise it can easily look as if you're a wannabe Gucci admirer&#128516; You showed so many other colour combos - have a rethink and look at the other options with fresh eyes, and if they're not too extortionate pricewise and you are likely to wear the bag a lot, why not buy two straps to have more variety - good luck with your choice&#128512;



Do you know, eliwon, that is a terrific point! You're right... I certainly wouldn't want it to look as though I was pretending to carry a Gucci bag; if I wanted to do that, I'd carry my Gucci Bamboo-Handle Tote!

Buying two different straps is an excellent idea; they aren't expensive. I may buy choice #1 first (since both Meg & Skyqueen both voted for it), and then once I'm sure it works on the bag, I can always buy one in a second color combo.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Hi Izzy, I have been absent from this forum for quite a while.  Just a lot going on, and battling illness for the last few weeks.  You were asking Elaine about sizes for the Nina Ricci bag.  Lo and behold, I received mine today!  I have been stalking Myhabit, hoping for one to come available. and for whatever reason, once in awhile I will see one, but I'm too late.  Not this time! The one I bought does not have the suede on the sides, but is light grey, with darker grey edging, and cream colored sides.  It was listed as small, but the measuresment are 13 1/2 x 10 x 6, which would equate to a medium.  The tag listed it as small.  But looking at various on line stores, through the months, both the medium and small are often the same size, which does not make much sense.  I knew by the size listed I would be happy with it--it seems a medium, rather than small.  The color I bought will be a wonderful transitional color.  Actually, it is all ready to go for church tomorrow!  Which is unusual for me, as I normally like to have a new bag sit in my closet for 2-3 weeks before using.  I will post a picture tomorrow.



Barbee, sounds as if your bag and mine are the same size. I have come to the conclusion that NR just includes the same inserts in every bag. Did your paper tag say small? Mine did and I didn't even notice it until I was alerted but the other tpf person. No big deal but I look forward to seeing yours. Grey is my favorite color in this bag but the deep red I have is pretty. I just can't carry it as much as I could the grey. Feel better, Barbee!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Do you know, eliwon, that is a terrific point! You're right... I certainly wouldn't want it to look as though I was pretending to carry a Gucci bag; if I wanted to do that, I'd carry my Gucci Bamboo-Handle Tote!
> 
> Buying two different straps is an excellent idea; they aren't expensive. I may buy choice #1 first (since both Meg & Skyqueen both voted for it), and then once I'm sure it works on the bag, I can always buy one in a second color combo.



I also vote for #1!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> FYI
> I know several members buy from Rue La La. Deemed fake by authorized Gucci authenticator GhstDreamer...couldn't believe it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...he-rules-and-use-802512-589.html#post28885298



This does not shock me because I bought a Gucci from them about two years ago and the moment it came out of the box I knew it was a fake. I called and they were nice and said there is no way they would purposely send out a fake. Who knows?


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today and I took one of my florentine Buckley bags.



You always look so nice Trudy!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> FYI
> I know several members buy from Rue La La. Deemed fake by authorized Gucci authenticator GhstDreamer...couldn't believe it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...he-rules-and-use-802512-589.html#post28885298


I had to bring out my Gucci Disco(purchased from Gucci on line, so I know it's not a fake) and compare to the pictures of the black one, which was deemed a fake.  I wish the authenitcator could tell us how  she was able to see it was a fake, from just pics.  All I could tell is the spacing on lettering of the tags seemed different. A few months back I saw an old friend who had just ordered a Disco from Rue La La at a remarkable price, so I wonder now if she also received a fake.  I have had no concerns to date from Myhabit.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## barbee

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Here is my new Nina Ricci!  I am so pleased--the color is wonderful, and although I did not really want the style with the trim, for the price(!!) and the color, which works in this darn heat(90+) I am so happy.  It smells so nice and leathery, too! Notice the Kate Spade flats--purchased on a whim, with my daughter.  They are so comfortable, were geatly marked down, and although they are flashy and out of my comfort zone, I am willing to step out of the box.  My daughter had to purchase them also.
Izzy,  the bag's tag said small. But definitely a medium--perfect size for my needs.

Now for a nap... still not perfectly well.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Do you know, eliwon, that is a terrific point! You're right... I certainly wouldn't want it to look as though I was pretending to carry a Gucci bag; if I wanted to do that, I'd carry my Gucci Bamboo-Handle Tote!
> 
> Buying two different straps is an excellent idea; they aren't expensive. I may buy choice #1 first (since both Meg & Skyqueen both voted for it), and then once I'm sure it works on the bag, I can always buy one in a second color combo.



I also vote for #1!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> Here is my new Nina Ricci!  I am so pleased--the color is wonderful, and although I did not really want the style with the trim, for the price(!!) and the color, which works in this darn heat(90+) I am so happy.  It smells so nice and leathery, too! Notice the Kate Spade flats--purchased on a whim, with my daughter.  They are so comfortable, were geatly marked down, and although they are flashy and out of my comfort zone, I am willing to step out of the box.  My daughter had to purchase them also.
> Izzy,  the bag's tag said small. But definitely a medium--perfect size for my needs.
> 
> Now for a nap... still not perfectly well.



That must be a generic tag the NR company uses because mine is definitely as large as yours. What a beautiful bag and the color is perfect for our ridiculously hot weather. You look wonderful and your pictures are just beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

barbee said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> Here is my new Nina Ricci!  I am so pleased--the color is wonderful, and although I did not really want the style with the trim, for the price(!!) and the color, which works in this darn heat(90+) I am so happy.  It smells so nice and leathery, too! Notice the Kate Spade flats--purchased on a whim, with my daughter.  They are so comfortable, were geatly marked down, and although they are flashy and out of my comfort zone, I am willing to step out of the box.  My daughter had to purchase them also.
> Izzy,  the bag's tag said small. But definitely a medium--perfect size for my needs.
> 
> Now for a nap... still not perfectly well.


Great pictures barbee!!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to eat for lunch again today.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> FYI
> I know several members buy from Rue La La. Deemed fake by authorized Gucci authenticator GhstDreamer...couldn't believe it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...he-rules-and-use-802512-589.html#post28885298


Good to know. Thanks so much for the heads up. 


Izzy48 said:


> This does not shock me because I bought a Gucci from them about two years ago and the moment it came out of the box I knew it was a fake. I called and they were nice and said there is no way they would purposely send out a fake. Who knows?


So not a single incident but a pattern. 


barbee said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> Here is my new Nina Ricci!  I am so pleased--the color is wonderful, and although I did not really want the style with the trim, for the price(!!) and the color, which works in this darn heat(90+) I am so happy.  It smells so nice and leathery, too! Notice the Kate Spade flats--purchased on a whim, with my daughter.  They are so comfortable, were geatly marked down, and although they are flashy and out of my comfort zone, I am willing to step out of the box.  My daughter had to purchase them also.
> Izzy,  the bag's tag said small. But definitely a medium--perfect size for my needs.
> 
> Now for a nap... still not perfectly well.


Barbee, you look amazing! I love the bag and the shoes. 


Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch again today.



It's so lovely to see your whole picture. You look beautiful and have such a great smile. Oh and the bag is lovely as well.


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Good to know. Thanks so much for the heads up.
> 
> So not a single incident but a pattern.
> 
> Barbee, you look amazing! I love the bag and the shoes.
> 
> 
> It's so lovely to see your whole picture. You look beautiful and have such a great smile. Oh and the bag is lovely as well.


Thank you. I usually add this one.


----------



## nascar fan

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today and I took one of my florentine Buckley bags.


Love the necklace!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

barbee said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> Here is my new Nina Ricci!  I am so pleased--the color is wonderful, and although I did not really want the style with the trim, for the price(!!) and the color, which works in this darn heat(90+) I am so happy.  It smells so nice and leathery, too! Notice the Kate Spade flats--purchased on a whim, with my daughter.  They are so comfortable, were geatly marked down, and although they are flashy and out of my comfort zone, I am willing to step out of the box.  My daughter had to purchase them also.
> Izzy,  the bag's tag said small. But definitely a medium--perfect size for my needs.
> 
> Now for a nap... still not perfectly well.


Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I usually add this one.



Your hair is so pretty too.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> Here is my new Nina Ricci!  I am so pleased--the color is wonderful, and although I did not really want the style with the trim, for the price(!!) and the color, which works in this darn heat(90+) I am so happy.  It smells so nice and leathery, too! Notice the Kate Spade flats--purchased on a whim, with my daughter.  They are so comfortable, were geatly marked down, and although they are flashy and out of my comfort zone, I am willing to step out of the box.  My daughter had to purchase them also.
> Izzy,  the bag's tag said small. But definitely a medium--perfect size for my needs.
> 
> Now for a nap... still not perfectly well.


What a great outfit and the shoes are perfect with your new gorgeous bag! You should be in an ad for TB or KS!
I'm calling you "relaxed chic"!!!
I knew that was the bag you got, it looks even better IRL........................


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch again today.


You look smashing, Trudy...love the necklace!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch again today.




Another nice outfit with beautiful colors. Very nice to see you in total.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> Here is my new Nina Ricci!  I am so pleased--the color is wonderful, and although I did not really want the style with the trim, for the price(!!) and the color, which works in this darn heat(90+) I am so happy.  It smells so nice and leathery, too! Notice the Kate Spade flats--purchased on a whim, with my daughter.  They are so comfortable, were geatly marked down, and although they are flashy and out of my comfort zone, I am willing to step out of the box.  My daughter had to purchase them also.
> Izzy,  the bag's tag said small. But definitely a medium--perfect size for my needs.
> 
> Now for a nap... still not perfectly well.


Love your outfit, barbee. You look perfectly chic. Feel better soon!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I also vote for #1!


Thanks, Izzy... I'm on my way to order strap #1 right now!


----------



## barbee

Thanks for all the sweet comments, ladies. 
Trudysmom, it was great to see your face, as others said.  All your bags coordinate so beautifully with your clothes.  And you have quite a few lunches out!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

barbee said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments, ladies.
> Trudysmom, it was great to see your face, as others said.  All your bags coordinate so beautifully with your clothes.  And you have quite a few lunches out!!!


Thank you. Yes, we go out for  lunch more than dinner.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Good to know. Thanks so much for the heads up.
> 
> So not a single incident but a pattern.
> 
> Barbee, you look amazing! I love the bag and the shoes.
> 
> 
> It's so lovely to see your whole picture. You look beautiful and have such a great smile. Oh and the bag is lovely as well.



Hopefully it isn't a pattern. No doubt people buy the real thing and return fakes. There is also the problem of super fakes. I read an article about  super fakes a few months ago and I was shocked at the duplicity. It is often difficult to tell these high quality bags apart because the article pointed out many are made in the same factory as the real thing. My good friend who lives in Italy told me super fakes are common and everyone in Itlay who is interested in couture bags knows where they are made and by whom. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Hopefully it isn't a pattern. No doubt people buy the real thing and return fakes. There is also the problem of super fakes. I read an article about  super fakes a few months ago and I was shocked at the duplicity. It is often difficult to tell these high quality bags apart because the article pointed out many are made in the same factory as the real thing. My good friend who lives in Italy told me super fakes are common and everyone in Itlay who is interested in couture bags knows where they are made and by whom. Amazing, isn't it?


This is why our wonderful authenticators on tPF don't want to give any info as to why they deem a bag fake. Some members give them grief for not giving specifics. 
Super fakes have changed the game....................... 
Love your new avatar...Izzy?


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. Yes, we go out for  lunch more than dinner.


P.S. You do have lovely hair!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> This is why our wonderful authenticators on tPF don't want to give any info as to why they deem a bag fake. Some members give them grief for not giving specifics.
> Super fakes have changed the game.......................
> Love your new avatar...Izzy?



Thanks Sky, that's my little Pippin. I can't get a good picture of Pippin and Izzy together but I will try later.


----------



## Izzy48

Two more very damaging storms came through this afternoon with even more trees down blocking streets in our neighborhood. Pippin and Izzy do fairly well during storms but they are both giving me the stink guy because of the storms and the fact that I'm taking their picture. If you've never had stink eye from a Boston Terrier, you don't know what you're missing.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Izzy was determined to pour on the guilt with her pitiful look.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Two more very damaging storms came through this afternoon with even more trees down blocking streets in our neighborhood. Pippin and Izzy do fairly well during storms but they are both giving me the stink guy because of the storms and the fact that I'm taking their picture. If you've never had stink eye from a Boston Terrier, you don't know what you're missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071132
> View attachment 3071135
> 
> 
> Izzy was determined to pour on the guilt with her pitiful look.



Omg they are precious!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Hopefully it isn't a pattern. No doubt people buy the real thing and return fakes. There is also the problem of super fakes. I read an article about  super fakes a few months ago and I was shocked at the duplicity. It is often difficult to tell these high quality bags apart because the article pointed out many are made in the same factory as the real thing. My good friend who lives in Italy told me super fakes are common and everyone in Itlay who is interested in couture bags knows where they are made and by whom. Amazing, isn't it?



It is really a shame. Good thing I am on a bag ban.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Omg they are precious!



Thanks Meg, they are family just like yours are. They do get so upset with me over pictures and act as if I am punishing them! They don't have the faintest clue what punishment is. Both have wonderful dispositions.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Two more very damaging storms came through this afternoon with even more trees down blocking streets in our neighborhood. Pippin and Izzy do fairly well during storms but they are both giving me the stink guy because of the storms and the fact that I'm taking their picture. If you've never had stink eye from a Boston Terrier, you don't know what you're missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071132
> View attachment 3071135
> 
> 
> Izzy was determined to pour on the guilt with her pitiful look.


Oh boy...do I know the "stink eye"! [emoji57]


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Two more very damaging storms came through this afternoon with even more trees down blocking streets in our neighborhood. Pippin and Izzy do fairly well during storms but they are both giving me the stink guy because of the storms and the fact that I'm taking their picture. If you've never had stink eye from a Boston Terrier, you don't know what you're missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071132
> View attachment 3071135
> 
> 
> Izzy was determined to pour on the guilt with her pitiful look.





skyqueen said:


> Oh boy...do I know the "stink eye"! [emoji57]



You're both right... there is absolutely NOTHING like a "stink eye" from a BT! Thank you both for the terrific photos; they made my day!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It is really a shame. Good thing I am on a bag ban.


Wait... what???? You're on a bag ban, Meg? I've never known you to be on a ban! Which one pushed you over the limit... was it your last Birkin?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Oh boy...do I know the "stink eye"! [emoji57]



That is serious stink eye! I am still laughing. That is your little one, isn't it?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> You're both right... there is absolutely NOTHING like a "stink eye" from a BT! Thank you both for the terrific photos; they made my day!



I'll have to say Sky's little Boston is much better at it than mine!!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> That is serious stink eye! I am still laughing. That is your little one, isn't it?


 


Izzy48 said:


> I'll have to say Sky's little Boston is much better at it than mine!!


That's Lily or as everyone refers to her..."that nasty little dog"!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> That's Lily or as everyone refers to her..."that nasty little dog"!




She's still cute as can be. You are a saint for rescuing a poor tempered dog. It's horrible what abusers do to animals!


----------



## Izzy48

So many storms with high winds and torrential rains. This house while we have lived here has been struck by lightening, an oak tree fell on it and a fully loaded moving van ran into our house and ended up in my living and dining room. We were fortunate this time since it is only a dogwood tree that fell. I am sad though because it was so beautiful and important to the beauty of my little front garden.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> She's still cute as can be. You are a saint for rescuing a poor tempered dog. It's horrible what abusers do to animals!



The previous owner spoiled her rotten...no abuse. She should be the only dog in a household...she doesn't play nice! 



Izzy48 said:


> So many storms with high winds and torrential rains. This house while we have lived here has been struck by lightening, an oak tree fell on it and a fully loaded moving van ran into our house and ended up in my living and dining room. We were fortunate this time since it is only a dogwood tree that fell. I am sad though because it was so beautiful and important to the beauty of my little front garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071257
> View attachment 3071258
> View attachment 3071259




Oh dear..... [emoji15]


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Meg, they are family just like yours are. They do get so upset with me over pictures and act as if I am punishing them! They don't have the faintest clue what punishment is. Both have wonderful dispositions.


Yes, they are family here too. Nick will pose for photos looking regal. Misha being the goofball that he is gets so excited if we are taking pictures he just wants to be in them. I got some today that I will post tomorrow.


skyqueen said:


> Oh boy...do I know the "stink eye"! [emoji57]


Aww, too cute SQ!


ElainePG said:


> Wait... what???? You're on a bag ban, Meg? I've never known you to be on a ban! Which one pushed you over the limit... was it your last Birkin?


Yeah that did it. At least until I get the word that my SA has a red, pink or purple 30 for me.  then a will be granted a temporary reprieve. Until then I am going to do anothe bag culling to offset the cost and to make some room.


Izzy48 said:


> She's still cute as can be. You are a saint for rescuing a poor tempered dog. It's horrible what abusers do to animals!


Agreed. My Beau needed so much work when I got him. I was his 6th and final owner. He turned into a great dog, demanding, but so full of personality. I still miss him every day.


Izzy48 said:


> So many storms with high winds and torrential rains. This house while we have lived here has been struck by lightening, an oak tree fell on it and a fully loaded moving van ran into our house and ended up in my living and dining room. We were fortunate this time since it is only a dogwood tree that fell. I am sad though because it was so beautiful and important to the beauty of my little front garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071257
> View attachment 3071258
> View attachment 3071259



Oh wow, Izzy. You are lucky no one was hurt.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> So many storms with high winds and torrential rains. This house while we have lived here has been struck by lightening, an oak tree fell on it and a fully loaded moving van ran into our house and ended up in my living and dining room. We were fortunate this time since it is only a dogwood tree that fell. I am sad though because it was so beautiful and important to the beauty of my little front garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071257
> View attachment 3071258
> View attachment 3071259


That is very sad to lose the dogwood.  I hope it did not damage your house.  We are linked together by that storm.  Our river birch split, so we had two pieces cut down today.  We have to decide whether to cinch the remaining limbs, but my engineer husband thinks a heavy wind storm would still do it in.  And yes, we have been hit by lightening also.  Bricks from the chimney bounced on the roof, while my husband was grilling outside.  My son and his friend(young at the time) came running from upstairs, hearing it all and quite shaken.  End result, I had to rehire"most hated builder"  to get subs back to fix it all.  Most hated, due to 13 years of roof leaks, wall leaks, etc.  Don't get me started.  All is well, I felt really good today, and no need to relive the past.  But those darn storms!  I feel for you, Izzy!  And dogwoods are so beautiful in the spring!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> So many storms with high winds and torrential rains. This house while we have lived here has been struck by lightening, an oak tree fell on it and a fully loaded moving van ran into our house and ended up in my living and dining room. We were fortunate this time since it is only a dogwood tree that fell. I am sad though because it was so beautiful and important to the beauty of my little front garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071257
> View attachment 3071258
> View attachment 3071259


Yikes! Are you okay???? How sad to lose a tree, especially a dogwood... they are so beautiful. Is the house damaged at all?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> The previous owner spoiled her rotten...no abuse. She should be the only dog in a household...she doesn't play nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear..... [emoji15]



I am so thankful she wasn't physically mistreated. She is jealous then??


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Yikes! Are you okay???? How sad to lose a tree, especially a dogwood... they are so beautiful. Is the house damaged at all?



There is some minor damage but I am happy I wan't walking in with the dogs when it fell. The limbs hang done on our porch and we would have been caught in them. So we are fine and many thanks for asking. I had my garden area the way I wanted so we will transplant a little seedling that has grown to about 4 feet in its place. Two of our dogwoods come from seedlings from our trees and they are beautiful good sized trees now.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> That is very sad to lose the dogwood.  I hope it did not damage your house.  We are linked together by that storm.  Our river birch split, so we had two pieces cut down today.  We have to decide whether to cinch the remaining limbs, but my engineer husband thinks a heavy wind storm would still do it in.  And yes, we have been hit by lightening also.  Bricks from the chimney bounced on the roof, while my husband was grilling outside.  My son and his friend(young at the time) came running from upstairs, hearing it all and quite shaken.  End result, I had to rehire"most hated builder"  to get subs back to fix it all.  Most hated, due to 13 years of roof leaks, wall leaks, etc.  Don't get me started.  All is well, I felt really good today, and no need to relive the past.  But those darn storms!  I feel for you, Izzy!  And dogwoods are so beautiful in the spring!



In the last five years we have lost 3 oak trees, 2 hickory trees and a silver birch (one of the ones the bark peels) and now my dogwood.  The silver birch was a very large tree and missed our house by inches. Sounds as if our houses have been through the mill so to speak. Ours is an older house and it was very well built but if things continue happening to it we will have rebuilt it by portions.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> Here is my new Nina Ricci!  I am so pleased--the color is wonderful, and although I did not really want the style with the trim, for the price(!!) and the color, which works in this darn heat(90+) I am so happy.  It smells so nice and leathery, too! Notice the Kate Spade flats--purchased on a whim, with my daughter.  They are so comfortable, were geatly marked down, and although they are flashy and out of my comfort zone, I am willing to step out of the box.  My daughter had to purchase them also.
> Izzy,  the bag's tag said small. But definitely a medium--perfect size for my needs.
> 
> Now for a nap... still not perfectly well.



You look fantastic barbee I love the black/white outfit - love the bag and shoes....


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch again today.



Lovely trudy - nice to *see* you


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> So many storms with high winds and torrential rains. This house while we have lived here has been struck by lightening, an oak tree fell on it and a fully loaded moving van ran into our house and ended up in my living and dining room. We were fortunate this time since it is only a dogwood tree that fell. I am sad though because it was so beautiful and important to the beauty of my little front garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071257
> View attachment 3071258
> View attachment 3071259



What a shame Izzy, your house and garden looks so beautiful! I had to look up the dogwood tree, and it is such a lovely tree esp. when in bloom. Hopefully your little sapling will take the old one's place and become just as pretty &#128512;


----------



## Izzy48

eliwon said:


> What a shame Izzy, your house and garden looks so beautiful! I had to look up the dogwood tree, and it is such a lovely tree esp. when in bloom. Hopefully your little sapling will take the old one's place and become just as pretty &#128512;



Thank you so much. I really will miss the tree as it was from a sapling in the Smoky Mountains and had grown for over 40 years. The people who lived here before left us the information so it was always special. The dogwoods are beyond lovely in bloom so I will miss it next spring as well.


----------



## ElainePG

Got my first IPL treatment today. It wasn't bad... their protocol in the dermatologist's office is to use a novocaine gel for 30 minutes pre-procedure to numb the face, plus ice on the face while the dermatologist is working. So I barely felt the laser.

I'm feeling it now, though; it's kinda like my face has a mild sunburn. But it's nowhere as bad as I feared it would be.

I'm going to have a total of 3 treatments. My next one in August, and the last one in September... he gives a discount if you pay for 3 in advance. And he promised that all my little brown & red spots would be gone after that. SO excited!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, ladies! Just wanted to pop in and show you my new (quite flamboyant Braccialini bag).
As the colours in my picture are bad I will add the seller´s pic too.


----------



## udalrike

I hope, everyone is fine! Meg, what about your friend who has cancer?


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Hi, ladies! Just wanted to pop in and show you my new (quite flamboyant Braccialini bag).
> As the colours in my picture are bad I will add the seller´s pic too.
> 
> View attachment 3073623
> 
> View attachment 3073624




Very cute bag! So like the idea of having something a bit different and individual.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Got my first IPL treatment today. It wasn't bad... their protocol in the dermatologist's office is to use a novocaine gel for 30 minutes pre-procedure to numb the face, plus ice on the face while the dermatologist is working. So I barely felt the laser.
> 
> I'm feeling it now, though; it's kinda like my face has a mild sunburn. But it's nowhere as bad as I feared it would be.
> 
> I'm going to have a total of 3 treatments. My next one in August, and the last one in September... he gives a discount if you pay for 3 in advance. And he promised that all my little brown & red spots would be gone after that. SO excited!


Well, Elaine, you know that mild sunburn is working some miracles to remove those spots!  So a very good sunburn.  Our funds, instead of beautifying me, will go to "snoreless" nights, as my husband will have a 2-night sleep study soon.  I know the result will be some contraption to make MY life better.  He was so surprised at the cost, but I wasn't.  And it takes forever to meet the insurance deductible.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Got my first IPL treatment today. It wasn't bad... their protocol in the dermatologist's office is to use a novocaine gel for 30 minutes pre-procedure to numb the face, plus ice on the face while the dermatologist is working. So I barely felt the laser.
> 
> I'm feeling it now, though; it's kinda like my face has a mild sunburn. But it's nowhere as bad as I feared it would be.
> 
> I'm going to have a total of 3 treatments. My next one in August, and the last one in September... he gives a discount if you pay for 3 in advance. And he promised that all my little brown & red spots would be gone after that. SO excited!


That is awesome Elaine. I always do the pre-paid specials too. It just makes sense.


udalrike said:


> Hi, ladies! Just wanted to pop in and show you my new (quite flamboyant Braccialini bag).
> As the colours in my picture are bad I will add the seller´s pic too.
> 
> View attachment 3073623
> 
> View attachment 3073624


That is such a cute bag! It is good to see you here again.


udalrike said:


> I hope, everyone is fine! Meg, what about your friend who has cancer?



Thanks for asking. She is not doing well. She finished the 15 rounds of radiation to her head for the tumors in her brain. She has been having delusions since the last treatment. Her parents have to really monitor her. She is convinced she is getting married. She is looking to buy a ring. She made reservations at a hotel in PA. for brunch for 60 people and tried to make plane reservations for 6 of her girlfriends from NY to fly there. There have been many other things like that as well. A few weeks ago we had to take a trip to Trader Joe's to stock up on supplies because she was convinced that the Black Plague was coming and she emailed that info to every one of her contacts including her moms staff. Her mom said that some of these things are book worthy. It would be funny if it wasn't so heartbreaking. Her mom has aged 20 years in the last 6 months. I am staying close to home this summer as I don't think she is going to live much longer.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Izzy! LOVE your avatar!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Meg! I know how you feel. I lost a dear friend 5 years ago. She had uterus cancer and died at the age of 45.
So sad to hear about your friend. I think the most important things are to be there and to tell the other one that we love him / her. Thinking of you!!


----------



## udalrike

More fun bags from Braccialini:
http://www.braccialini.it/deu/de-de/catalog/index/taschen/temi?gclid=CLbgxPyo8cYCFWXItAodg9MMSw


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Got my first IPL treatment today. It wasn't bad... their protocol in the dermatologist's office is to use a novocaine gel for 30 minutes pre-procedure to numb the face, plus ice on the face while the dermatologist is working. So I barely felt the laser.
> 
> I'm feeling it now, though; it's kinda like my face has a mild sunburn. But it's nowhere as bad as I feared it would be.
> 
> I'm going to have a total of 3 treatments. My next one in August, and the last one in September... he gives a discount if you pay for 3 in advance. And he promised that all my little brown & red spots would be gone after that. SO excited!


Glad it worked out!



udalrike said:


> Hi, ladies! Just wanted to pop in and show you my new (quite flamboyant Braccialini bag).
> As the colours in my picture are bad I will add the seller´s pic too.
> 
> View attachment 3073623
> 
> View attachment 3073624


So cute...glad to see you back!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Meg! I know how you feel. I lost a dear friend 5 years ago. She had uterus cancer and died at the age of 45.
> So sad to hear about your friend. I think the most important things are to be there and to tell the other one that we love him / her. Thinking of you!!


I always hug and kiss people I really like/love...you never know!
2003...my BF died in January, my Mother in February and a dear friend's 21 y/o daughter in March. Worst year in my life!


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> More fun bags from Braccialini:
> http://www.braccialini.it/deu/de-de/catalog/index/taschen/temi?gclid=CLbgxPyo8cYCFWXItAodg9MMSw




Just fell in love with the Ventaglio which resembles a decorated hand fan. Wow, they are expensive!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I always hug and kiss people I really like/love...you never know!
> 2003...my BF died in January, my Mother in February and a dear friend's 21 y/o daughter in March. Worst year in my life!




You both are so correct and I need to do better. I am much too contained.


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> More fun bags from Braccialini:
> http://www.braccialini.it/deu/de-de/catalog/index/taschen/temi?gclid=CLbgxPyo8cYCFWXItAodg9MMSw


Good to see you, Udalrike!  What a cute handbag you have!  And that website--like some Kate Spade bags, but on steroids!  If I had unlimited funds, I surely would have one of them--maybe the hedgehog, which looks similar to the armadillos we have roaming our neighborhoods.


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> More fun bags from Braccialini:
> http://www.braccialini.it/deu/de-de/catalog/index/taschen/temi?gclid=CLbgxPyo8cYCFWXItAodg9MMSw


 


megt10 said:


> That is awesome Elaine. I always do the pre-paid specials too. It just makes sense.
> 
> That is such a cute bag! It is good to see you here again.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking. She is not doing well. She finished the 15 rounds of radiation to her head for the tumors in her brain. She has been having delusions since the last treatment. Her parents have to really monitor her. She is convinced she is getting married. She is looking to buy a ring. She made reservations at a hotel in PA. for brunch for 60 people and tried to make plane reservations for 6 of her girlfriends from NY to fly there. There have been many other things like that as well. A few weeks ago we had to take a trip to Trader Joe's to stock up on supplies because she was convinced that the Black Plague was coming and she emailed that info to every one of her contacts including her moms staff. Her mom said that some of these things are book worthy. It would be funny if it wasn't so heartbreaking. Her mom has aged 20 years in the last 6 months. I am staying close to home this summer as I don't think she is going to live much longer.


I am so sorry to hear about your friend, Meg. Life is so fragile, and you being there for her is wonderful.  Just continue to embrace her, and life.  Concerning her wild ideas, I remember the same with my mother.  It really helped to tell my friends and laugh about it, rather than crying.


----------



## ElainePG

Just read something interesting in this month's _Vogue_ magazine. According to a study at Indiana University, if your handbag (fully loaded) weighs more than 8.5 pounds, you're setting yourself up for back pain and spinal problems. I immediately took my Fendi Petit 2Jours to the scale: 3.5 pounds. Whew! But from now on I plan to weigh every one of my bags after I fill it!

One thing the article didn't mention, and it seems to me it would make a difference: whether the bag is worn on the shoulder or cross body. My physical therapist is very big on cross body bags; she says they cause a lot less pressure on the neck, back, and spine. Still, 8.5 pounds seems like a good "upper limit" to me. I've always found my Fendi (which I carry cross body) super comfy to carry... and now I know why!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Hi, ladies! Just wanted to pop in and show you my new (quite flamboyant Braccialini bag).
> As the colours in my picture are bad I will add the seller´s pic too.
> 
> View attachment 3073623
> 
> View attachment 3073624


Cute bag, Uli!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks for asking. She is not doing well. She finished the 15 rounds of radiation to her head for the tumors in her brain. She has been having delusions since the last treatment. Her parents have to really monitor her. She is convinced she is getting married. She is looking to buy a ring. She made reservations at a hotel in PA. for brunch for 60 people and tried to make plane reservations for 6 of her girlfriends from NY to fly there. There have been many other things like that as well. A few weeks ago we had to take a trip to Trader Joe's to stock up on supplies because she was convinced that the Black Plague was coming and she emailed that info to every one of her contacts including her moms staff. Her mom said that some of these things are book worthy. It would be funny if it wasn't so heartbreaking. Her mom has aged 20 years in the last 6 months. I am staying close to home this summer as I don't think she is going to live much longer.



I'm so very sorry, Meg. It must be so hard to see her mental deterioration. Does she know she isn't making much sense? It would almost be better if she *didn't* know, if you know what I mean.


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> Glad it worked out!
> 
> 
> So cute...glad to see you back!


  Hi, Skqueen!! Nice to "see" you too!



skyqueen said:


> I always hug and kiss people I really like/love...you never know!
> 2003...my BF died in January, my Mother in February and a dear friend's 21 y/o daughter in March. Worst year in my life!


  Very sad.



Izzy48 said:


> Just fell in love with the Ventaglio which resembles a decorated hand fan. Wow, they are expensive!


 Beautiful! 
They have cheaper ones too. You have to click on "Taschen" and you will see some more...



barbee said:


> Good to see you, Udalrike!  What a cute handbag you have!  And that website--like some Kate Spade bags, but on steroids!  If I had unlimited funds, I surely would have one of them--maybe the hedgehog, which looks similar to the armadillos we have roaming our neighborhoods.


 Funny! Kade Spade bags on steroids!!!  The hedgehog is sweet!



ElainePG said:


> Cute bag, Uli!



Thanks, Elaine!


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> Just read something interesting in this month's _Vogue_ magazine. According to a study at Indiana University, if your handbag (fully loaded) weighs more than 8.5 pounds, you're setting yourself up for back pain and spinal problems. I immediately took my Fendi Petit 2Jours to the scale: 3.5 pounds. Whew! But from now on I plan to weigh every one of my bags after I fill it!
> 
> One thing the article didn't mention, and it seems to me it would make a difference: whether the bag is worn on the shoulder or cross body. My physical therapist is very big on cross body bags; she says they cause a lot less pressure on the neck, back, and spine. Still, 8.5 pounds seems like a good "upper limit" to me. I've always found my Fendi (which I carry cross body) super comfy to carry... and now I know why!



The older I get, the more I like to wear my bags cross body! Now I too know why  !!!


----------



## eliwon

udalrike said:


> The older I get, the more I like to wear my bags cross body! Now I too know why  !!!



I used to love crossbody bags back in the eighties, when my Mulberry and LV mania was at its most intense! Trying that one one now makes me feel choked, as well as accentuating the fact that I am a bit top heavy in a most unfortuante manner

So, these days only bags which can be carried on the shoulder gets my vote (and money).


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> I used to love crossbody bags back in the eighties, when my Mulberry and LV mania was at its most intense! Trying that one one now makes me feel choked, as well as accentuating the fact that I am a bit top heavy in a most unfortuante manner
> 
> So, these days only bags which can be carried on the shoulder gets my vote (and money).



Because I am not very tall, when I carry a cross body bag the strap seems to overwhelm me. So I prefer the way a shoulder bag looks on me, but I prefer the way a cross body feels on my shoulders and neck. 

So it is a dilemma: style versus comfort!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my red flo out today. It is so hot, I can't be outside long or I get ill, so I am home again. Nice and cool now. We had a nice lunch and quick errand.


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Because I am not very tall, when I carry a cross body bag the strap seems to overwhelm me. So I prefer the way a shoulder bag looks on me, but I prefer the way a cross body feels on my shoulders and neck.
> 
> So it is a dilemma: style versus comfort!



So Elaine, I guess you have to go for ultra light bags and edit the content very carefully? If you're going to carry a bag for some length of time, Longchamp at least make stylish nylon bags in great colours, as you know&#128522;


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Just read something interesting in this month's _Vogue_ magazine. According to a study at Indiana University, if your handbag (fully loaded) weighs more than 8.5 pounds, you're setting yourself up for back pain and spinal problems. I immediately took my Fendi Petit 2Jours to the scale: 3.5 pounds. Whew! But from now on I plan to weigh every one of my bags after I fill it!
> 
> One thing the article didn't mention, and it seems to me it would make a difference: whether the bag is worn on the shoulder or cross body. My physical therapist is very big on cross body bags; she says they cause a lot less pressure on the neck, back, and spine. Still, 8.5 pounds seems like a good "upper limit" to me. I've always found my Fendi (which I carry cross body) super comfy to carry... and now I know why!



Oh wow, I think 8.5 is very much I have back pains a lot sooner. My limit is 2.3 pounds on the bag and 5.6 loaded


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today. It is so hot, I can't be outside long or I get ill, so I am home again. Nice and cool now. We had a nice lunch and quick errand.


Lady in red...love it, Trudy!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today. It is so hot, I can't be outside long or I get ill, so I am home again. Nice and cool now. We had a nice lunch and quick errand.


You look so pretty in red, Trudys!


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> So Elaine, I guess you have to go for ultra light bags and edit the content very carefully? If you're going to carry a bag for some length of time, Longchamp at least make stylish nylon bags in great colours, as you know&#128522;


Yes, I have several Longchamps bags. They are wonderful for travel... I love that they fold up into tiny little packages! I always keep a couple in the trunk of my car in case I go shopping. Here in California the stores charge us (anywhere from ten cents to a dollar) for shopping bags, so I always use my own!

I also just went to the Longchamp site and ordered myself a custom bag: red, with a grey stripe down the center, and my initials on it in pink. It will take 4 to 6 weeks to arrive, because it is custom-made in France. I am very excited!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh wow, I think 8.5 is very much I have back pains a lot sooner. My limit is 2.3 pounds on the bag and 5.6 loaded


Yes, I think you are right, Cilifene. 8.5 pounds seemed very heavy to me, also. When I weighed my Fendi bag "fully loaded" and saw that it came to 3.5 pounds, it made me think that even my heaviest bag doesn't weigh any more than 6 pounds with everything in it (including my iPad Mini).

The article wasn't very well-written; I would have loved to read the original study from the University of Indiana to see exactly what they studied. Did they count briefcases? Laptops? Still, it did get me thinking about the weight of my handbags, and that is a *good* thing!


----------



## ElainePG

Some more information about handbags and health: http://www.refinery29.com/purse-weight#page-1


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> There is some minor damage but I am happy I wan't walking in with the dogs when it fell. The limbs hang done on our porch and we would have been caught in them. So we are fine and many thanks for asking. I had my garden area the way I wanted so we will transplant a little seedling that has grown to about 4 feet in its place. Two of our dogwoods come from seedlings from our trees and they are beautiful good sized trees now.


glad you are ok, Izzy!


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Meg! I know how you feel. I lost a dear friend 5 years ago. She had uterus cancer and died at the age of 45.
> So sad to hear about your friend. I think the most important things are to be there and to tell the other one that we love him / her. Thinking of you!!


I am so sorry for your loss. My friend is 46. She has been fighting for 8 years now. I can't imagine her not being in this world. Yet in a way she already isn't here anymore. I already miss her.


skyqueen said:


> I always hug and kiss people I really like/love...you never know!
> 2003...my BF died in January, my Mother in February and a dear friend's 21 y/o daughter in March. Worst year in my life!


That sounds like the worst year imaginable. I agree hug the people you love.


barbee said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your friend, Meg. Life is so fragile, and you being there for her is wonderful.  Just continue to embrace her, and life.  Concerning her wild ideas, I remember the same with my mother.  It really helped to tell my friends and laugh about it, rather than crying.


I spent the day talking with another friend who I met through A. She has been going over to help a couple of days a week staying with A between the time that her dad leaves for work and her mom comes home. A can't be left alone even for a few hours. We shared lots of stories. The new one is that T needs to take A to SCP Hermes to pick up her wedding gift that I got for her. Part of my fiery fashionista friend is still here. The story made me smile.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Just read something interesting in this month's _Vogue_ magazine. According to a study at Indiana University, if your handbag (fully loaded) weighs more than 8.5 pounds, you're setting yourself up for back pain and spinal problems. I immediately took my Fendi Petit 2Jours to the scale: 3.5 pounds. Whew! But from now on I plan to weigh every one of my bags after I fill it!
> 
> One thing the article didn't mention, and it seems to me it would make a difference: whether the bag is worn on the shoulder or cross body. My physical therapist is very big on cross body bags; she says they cause a lot less pressure on the neck, back, and spine. Still, 8.5 pounds seems like a good "upper limit" to me. I've always found my Fendi (which I carry cross body) super comfy to carry... and now I know why!



I am very conscious of how much my bags weigh. I find that shoulder straps bother me a lot more than cross body bags. Hand held are the best for me. I am in the process of downsizing my collection. Yesterday I took 830 pictures in preparation for listing again. I went through a lot of my bags and tested them. I am not sure how many bags that I brought  down to the office closet but at least 25. Many weren't overly heavy but they were on the larger side and I find the more room I have in a bag the more I carry. I also find a single strap isn't as comfortable for me as a double strap. My guess is that the weight distribution is different.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm so very sorry, Meg. It must be so hard to see her mental deterioration. Does she know she isn't making much sense? It would almost be better if she *didn't* know, if you know what I mean.



Yes, I do know what you mean. The answer is I don't think she does. There are moments when she sounds so much like her old self, but then the conversation turns and I realize she isn't really there.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am very conscious of how much my bags weigh. I find that shoulder straps bother me a lot more than cross body bags. Hand held are the best for me. I am in the process of downsizing my collection. Yesterday I took 830 pictures in preparation for listing again. I went through a lot of my bags and tested them. I am not sure how many bags that I brought  down to the office closet but at least 25. Many weren't overly heavy but they were on the larger side and I find the more room I have in a bag the more I carry.* I also find a single strap isn't as comfortable for me as a double strap. My guess is that the weight distribution is different.*



That's interesting. I was reading another article on the "ergonomics" of handbags tonight, and it said that either a double strap, or a wide strap, were better than a single narrow strap. I'm sure it's because of the weight distribution, as you say.

Where are you going to list your bags? eBay again? 830 pictures is a LOT!!! You must be listing a ton of bags. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> glad you are ok, Izzy!



Thanks, Nas!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Some more information about handbags and health: http://www.refinery29.com/purse-weight#page-1



Interesting article. I agree I always left anything that I didn't need to carry with me at work when I worked. Now I leave what I can in the car. I find that changing handbags on an almost daily basis helps too. That way I don't carry more than I need to on any given day. I don't carry nor have I ever carried as much as they say most women do on a daily basis.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's interesting. I was reading another article on the "ergonomics" of handbags tonight, and it said that either a double strap, or a wide strap, were better than a single narrow strap. I'm sure it's because of the weight distribution, as you say.
> 
> Where are you going to list your bags? eBay again? 830 pictures is a LOT!!! You must be listing a ton of bags. Fingers crossed for you!



Maybe thinking of trying another venue first. eBay will be my fallback plan. I worked for 11 hours yesterday. I am going to list a lot, though I take a lot of pictures of each bag with every possible thing I would want to see as a buyer along with measurements pictured with a tape measure. So each bag probably had at least 10 pictures. I did choose smaller bags too most just because I have not worn them. I am keeping my Balenciaga's even my Brief's which are pretty large but I have never found them too heavy even completely full. I always said it is the weight distribution. Another reason that the City bag is my least favorite. For me the weight distribution has never felt comfortable. I am sure a lot of how weight distribution works also varies depending upon the height and build of the person carrying the bag.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's interesting. I was reading another article on the "ergonomics" of handbags tonight, and it said that either a double strap, or a wide strap, were better than a single narrow strap. I'm sure it's because of the weight distribution, as you say.
> 
> Where are you going to list your bags? eBay again? 830 pictures is a LOT!!! You must be listing a ton of bags. Fingers crossed for you!



You just asked if A was aware of the crazy talk. She just showed up on my doorstep in a wheelchair being pushed by her cousin with mom and dogs in tow. They were going to do the loop with the dogs when she told them she had to see me to make sure she didn't say anything weird or horrible to me. Apparently she cussed out her doctor yesterday. She looks awful yet her spirit still was shining through. She sounded so normal and then she started talking about there were puppies being hatched and I was getting a girl and a boy. She has an intact show quality Maltese that she has tried for years to get him to sire a few litters. I always told her I wanted one. That was before Misha and falling in love with the breed. I know she always wanted me to have one. So her delusions I think are some of her deepest desires pushing through. She so wanted to get married and have a family. So even when her mom reminds her that isn't a real thing she hears it, understands it for a few minutes and then it's gone again. 

SQ, I gave her an extra big hug and told her how much I love her.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> You just asked if A was aware of the crazy talk. She just showed up on my doorstep in a wheelchair being pushed by her cousin with mom and dogs in tow. They were going to do the loop with the dogs when she told them she had to see me to make sure she didn't say anything weird or horrible to me. Apparently she cussed out her doctor yesterday. She looks awful yet her spirit still was shining through. She sounded so normal and then she started talking about there were puppies being hatched and I was getting a girl and a boy. She has an intact show quality Maltese that she has tried for years to get him to sire a few litters. I always told her I wanted one. That was before Misha and falling in love with the breed. I know she always wanted me to have one. So her delusions I think are some of her deepest desires pushing through. She so wanted to get married and have a family. So even when her mom reminds her that isn't a real thing she hears it, understands it for a few minutes and then it's gone again.
> 
> SQ, I gave her an extra big hug and told her how much I love her.




I am so sorry, Meg and I know this is horrible on her family. Having seen this many times in my career does not make it less sad and having experienced it personally in my close family still brings tears to my eyes. Cancer is such an evil disease as it does so much damage to the person and so much damage and pain to the family/friends as well. My prayers for all. I am assuming the family has told the physician in charge the extent of the delusions which when cancer is in the brain as well as  multiple medications almost always happens.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I am so sorry, Meg and I know this is horrible on her family. Having seen this many times in my career does not make it less sad and having experienced it personally in my close family still brings tears to my eyes. Cancer is such an evil disease as it does so much damage to the person and so much damage and pain to the family/friends as well. My prayers for all. I am assuming the family has told the physician in charge the extent of the delusions which when cancer is in the brain as well as  multiple medications almost always happens.



Thank you, Izzy. They have told the doctors and they are hopeful that it is just the medication that she is on. I don't think that is all of it. Her mom looks exhausted. She told me that a couple of days ago A told her dad that she wanted another nurse, meaning her mom. I know how much that hurt even knowing that A isn't quite there. It has taken its toll on everyone. They are blessed to have such a wonderful family and support system. I don't think that they could manage during this time without them.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You just asked if A was aware of the crazy talk. She just showed up on my doorstep in a wheelchair being pushed by her cousin with mom and dogs in tow. They were going to do the loop with the dogs when she told them she had to see me to make sure she didn't say anything weird or horrible to me. Apparently she cussed out her doctor yesterday. She looks awful yet her spirit still was shining through. She sounded so normal and then she started talking about there were puppies being hatched and I was getting a girl and a boy. She has an intact show quality Maltese that she has tried for years to get him to sire a few litters. I always told her I wanted one. That was before Misha and falling in love with the breed. I know she always wanted me to have one. So her delusions I think are some of her deepest desires pushing through. She so wanted to get married and have a family. So even when her mom reminds her that isn't a real thing she hears it, understands it for a few minutes and then it's gone again.
> 
> SQ, I gave her an extra big hug and told her how much I love her.


Oh, Meg, I have tears in my eyes reading this. I think you're right that it's her deepest desires pushing through. When a friend's 25-year-old (unmarried) daughter was in the hospital dying of leukemia, on high doses of morphine, she was hallucinating that she was giving birth. When the rabbi told that story at her funeral, the entire congregation just lost it.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Meg, I have tears in my eyes reading this. I think you're right that it's her deepest desires pushing through. When a friend's 25-year-old (unmarried) daughter was in the hospital dying of leukemia, on high doses of morphine, she was hallucinating that she was giving birth. When the rabbi told that story at her funeral, the entire congregation just lost it.


 
Oh dear...Elaine, that is a heartbreaking story.   

I was admittedly relieved that my mother didn't last too long once her cancer went to the brain...the last time I saw her, I knew there was something different, since she was very short with me, and snapped at me when I asked her if she was feeling alright (I didn't like the sound of her breathing).  She was gone 2 days later.  I knew she was ready.


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone tried Flowerbomb eau de perfume by Viktor and Rolf? It's been around for a while but a friend of mine just purchased it and the scent is wonderful. Soft floral with a bit of something else. Perhaps bergamot or something with a little citrus. Anyway, it's a lovely smell.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone tried Flowerbomb eau de perfume by Viktor and Rolf? It's been around for a while but a friend of mine just purchased it and the scent is wonderful. Soft floral with a bit of something else. Perhaps bergamot or something with a little citrus. Anyway, it's a lovely smell.



No perfume for me thanks  I've MCS


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone tried Flowerbomb eau de perfume by Viktor and Rolf? It's been around for a while but a friend of mine just purchased it and the scent is wonderful. Soft floral with a bit of something else. Perhaps bergamot or something with a little citrus. Anyway, it's a lovely smell.


 Izzy, as I read your question about the perfume, I looked at your avatar, and it appears your pooch is asking the question.  I had to chuckle!  The more I looked, the surer I bacame that this little dog is indeed asking us!  
I am not familiar with that scent, but will seek it out  next time I am in an upscale department store.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Meg, I have tears in my eyes reading this. I think you're right that it's her deepest desires pushing through. When a friend's 25-year-old (unmarried) daughter was in the hospital dying of leukemia, on high doses of morphine, she was hallucinating that she was giving birth. When the rabbi told that story at her funeral, the entire congregation just lost it.


Oh, Elaine what a sad story. I am so sorry. It makes me feel awful thinking of the things left undone by people who should have so many years left to fulfill their dreams.

I think A's delusions are for the things that she fears the most and the things that she has wanted the most. In talking to our mutual friend yesterday, I found out that the man that she thinks she is marrying is her first love who proposed to her when they were young living in NY. She said she wasn't ready then and they had a horrible break-up. She keeps saying that she is ready now.


bisbee said:


> Oh dear...Elaine, that is a heartbreaking story.
> 
> *I was admittedly relieved that my mother didn't last too long once her cancer went to the brain...the last time I saw her, I knew there was something different, since she was very short with me, and snapped at me when I asked her if she was feeling alright* (I didn't like the sound of her breathing).  She was gone 2 days later.  I knew she was ready.


I am so sorry Bisbee. Apparently my friend has been the same way. That is so not her personality. Every time I hear an ambulance in the area I worry.


Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone tried Flowerbomb eau de perfume by Viktor and Rolf? It's been around for a while but a friend of mine just purchased it and the scent is wonderful. Soft floral with a bit of something else. Perhaps bergamot or something with a little citrus. Anyway, it's a lovely smell.


I have smelled it on others and liked it. I got a sample and it was awful on me. Most perfume turns on me. Gave me the worst headache too. Then again most perfume does.


----------



## Izzy48

Unfortunately, like you Meg and Cilifene I can't wear scent either but it is a lovely fragrance. I sprayed a small amount on my wrist and I already am stuffed up with a migraine and tears running from my eyes.  I do wish I could wear it.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, as I read your question about the perfume, I looked at your avatar, and it appears your pooch is asking the question.  I had to chuckle!  The more I looked, the surer I bacame that this little dog is indeed asking us!
> I am not familiar with that scent, but will seek it out  next time I am in an upscale department store.



If you get to Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom be sure to try it. It is a wonderful scent for our hot summers. That is Pippin and that is an expression Boston Terriers have if they are curious. He isn't supposed to be on that sofa so he was asking I suppose, why is it okay this time? Both my dogs are from not far from you.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I think you are right, Cilifene. 8.5 pounds seemed very heavy to me, also. When I weighed my Fendi bag "fully loaded" and saw that it came to 3.5 pounds, it made me think that even my heaviest bag doesn't weigh any more than 6 pounds with everything in it (including my iPad Mini).
> 
> The article wasn't very well-written; I would have loved to read the original study from the University of Indiana to see exactly what they studied. Did they count briefcases? Laptops? Still, it did get me thinking about the weight of my handbags, and that is a *good* thing!



Okay, I just filled my heaviest bag the red soft lockit, it doesn't weigh more than 3.5 pound


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Unfortunately, like you Meg and Cilifene I can't wear scent either but it is a lovely fragrance. I sprayed a small amount on my wrist and I already am stuffed up with a migraine and tears running from my eyes.  I do wish I could wear it.



But izzy dear, why did you spray then?


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Unfortunately, like you Meg and Cilifene I can't wear scent either but it is a lovely fragrance. I sprayed a small amount on my wrist and I already am stuffed up with a migraine and tears running from my eyes.  I do wish I could wear it.


I hate it when that happens. There are so many scents that I love on other people but most perfume that I try does exactly the same to me. I won't even attempt to try anything on in a store. I ask for a sample and try it on at home where I can get in the shower immediately and get it off if it starts to make me sick. My jeweler wears some kind of cologne that when he hugs me gets on me and I need to get home immediately afterward and shower and change clothes it gives me the worst headache. If I have to go somewhere else after the jewelers I tell him I have a cold and he shouldn't hug me.


Cilifene said:


> Okay, I just filled my heaviest bag the red soft lockit, it doesn't weigh more than 3.5 pound



That's not too bad at all.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> But izzy dear, why did you spray then?
> 
> Bec



Oh Cilifene, I sprayed it because the scent was so soft and wonderful. It's almost worth it!


----------



## ElainePG

Switched today to one of my oldest designer bags: a Balenciaga Town in Anthracite with rose gold hardware. I *adore* this bag! I think of it as my "Meg" bag, because Meg found it for me on eBay, brand new, at a _great_ price, from a reputable seller. It was my first step into the world of bag-buying on eBay, and I never would have had the nerve if Meg hadn't been by my side, holding my hand (figuratively, at least!) the entire time.

Someone else on this thread was also helpful in getting the strap shortened for me, but I won't name her, just in case she wants to remain anonymous.

The top is a lightweight woven linen by Eileen Fisher, and the scarf is (what else?) Hermès.

Oh! I almost forgot! The weight of the bag, fully loaded: *3.4 pounds*!


----------



## bisbee

megt10 said:


> I have smelled it on others and liked it. I got a sample and it was awful on me. Most perfume turns on me. Gave me the worst headache too. Then again most perfume does.



Meg, I'm the same way...not the headaches, thankfully, but most scents turn on me and smell like bug spray!  I have had most luck with natural scented oils from Etsy, and a few "regular" perfumes with a vanilla or gardenia base.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Switched today to one of my oldest designer bags: a Balenciaga Town in Anthracite with rose gold hardware. I *adore* this bag! I think of it as my "Meg" bag, because Meg found it for me on eBay, brand new, at a _great_ price, from a reputable seller. It was my first step into the world of bag-buying on eBay, and I never would have had the nerve if Meg hadn't been by my side, holding my hand (figuratively, at least!) the entire time.
> 
> Someone else on this thread was also helpful in getting the strap shortened for me, but I won't name her, just in case she wants to remain anonymous.
> 
> The top is a lightweight woven linen by Eileen Fisher, and the scarf is (what else?) Hermès.
> 
> Oh! I almost forgot! The weight of the bag, fully loaded: *3.4 pounds*!


You look great I love that color on you Elaine. The bag is the perfect length. 


bisbee said:


> Meg, I'm the same way...not the headaches, thankfully, but most scents turn on me and smell like bug spray!  I have had most luck with natural scented oils from Etsy, and a few "regular" perfumes with a vanilla or gardenia base.



I have a few that I really like Bvlgari Green Tea I have been wearing for years. A few others that I can't think of. Jo Malone is good too.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look great I love that color on you Elaine. The bag is the perfect length.
> 
> 
> I have a few that I really like Bvlgari Green Tea I have been wearing for years. A few others that I can't think of. Jo Malone is good too.


Thank you, Meg! And thank you for your help nearly 2 years ago, when I bought this bag!

I had forgotten all about Bvlgari Green Tea... I used to wear it all the time! But that was probably 15 years ago. I should try to find it in a store and see if it still smells good on me. I actually designed one of the bathrooms in our last house around a Bvlgari Green Tea bottle: the sink was green glass, the exact color of the perfume bottle. The faucet was a modern curve with a brushed nickel finish. The countertop was tan Jerusalem stone, the cabinets were tiger maple, and they were fronted with frosted green glass, with nickel hinges with a brushed finish. The bathroom came out gorgeous... I felt like a movie star every time I went into it!

ETA: If you like Bvlgari Green Tea, the next time you visit the Hermès boutique you might want to ask for a sample of *Jour d'Hermès*. To me, they are very similar fragrances. Maybe they could spray it on a little card for you, and you could see if you have a (good or bad!) reaction to it. I use it in the summertime, because it's light and sort of citrus-y. But (being Hermès) there's a lot more in it than lemon & grapefruit!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Switched today to one of my oldest designer bags: a Balenciaga Town in Anthracite with rose gold hardware. I *adore* this bag! I think of it as my "Meg" bag, because Meg found it for me on eBay, brand new, at a _great_ price, from a reputable seller. It was my first step into the world of bag-buying on eBay, and I never would have had the nerve if Meg hadn't been by my side, holding my hand (figuratively, at least!) the entire time.
> 
> Someone else on this thread was also helpful in getting the strap shortened for me, but I won't name her, just in case she wants to remain anonymous.
> 
> The top is a lightweight woven linen by Eileen Fisher, and the scarf is (what else?) Hermès.
> 
> Oh! I almost forgot! The weight of the bag, fully loaded: *3.4 pounds*!


A great outfit and bag!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Meg! And thank you for your help nearly 2 years ago, when I bought this bag!
> 
> I had forgotten all about Bvlgari Green Tea... I used to wear it all the time! But that was probably 15 years ago. I should try to find it in a store and see if it still smells good on me. I actually designed one of the bathrooms in our last house around a Bvlgari Green Tea bottle: the sink was green glass, the exact color of the perfume bottle. The faucet was a modern curve with a brushed nickel finish. The countertop was tan Jerusalem stone, the cabinets were tiger maple, and they were fronted with frosted green glass, with nickel hinges with a brushed finish. The bathroom came out gorgeous... I felt like a movie star every time I went into it!



You are welcome. I love to help! Your bathroom sounds fantastic. Do you have a picture. I would love to see it! I have been wearing Bvlgari for about 15 years. Most days I don't wear anything. I have found a few others I love. My most recent perfume was Hermes Le Jardin De Monsieur Li. I got a ton of samples with my purchases when we went to SCP the beginning of the month. None were any good, in fact most were just awful, until I found that one. It is light and fresh smelling. I ordered a large bottle and the lotion. It's so light you can layer it with the lotion and still not have to worry about being offensive to anyone next to you.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> A great outfit and bag!


Thank you so much, Trudys! I'm not nearly as good as you are about switching out my bags... I only do it about once a week. I really ought to do it more often!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You are welcome. I love to help! Your bathroom sounds fantastic. Do you have a picture. I would love to see it! I have been wearing Bvlgari for about 15 years. Most days I don't wear anything. I have found a few others I love. My most recent perfume was Hermes Le Jardin De Monsieur Li. I got a ton of samples with my purchases when we went to SCP the beginning of the month. None were any good, in fact most were just awful, until I found that one. It is light and fresh smelling. I ordered a large bottle and the lotion. It's so light you can layer it with the lotion and still not have to worry about being offensive to anyone next to you.


When we go to the boutique in October, I'll have to ask for a sample of that one! I got a ton of samples last year, and they were all just terrible on me. So far the only ones I've found that I can wear are Jour d'Hermès (for summer) and 24 Faubourg (for evening). I also like Jo Malone Narcissus & Honey for just running around doing errands, because it's so light. I have it in the spray and in the lotion, so I can layer it. The lotion is super-soothing, and it doesn't irritate my skin (which many scented lotions do). Maybe because J.M. doesn't have alcohol in it?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> When we go to the boutique in October, I'll have to ask for a sample of that one! I got a ton of samples last year, and they were all just terrible on me. So far the only ones I've found that I can wear are Jour d'Hermès (for summer) and 24 Faubourg (for evening). I also like Jo Malone Narcissus & Honey for just running around doing errands, because it's so light. I have it in the spray and in the lotion, so I can layer it. The lotion is super-soothing, and it doesn't irritate my skin (which many scented lotions do). Maybe because J.M. doesn't have alcohol in it?



That's what I have been told by perfume people. Fragrances without alcohol don't turn. I have tried the other 2 H perfumes that you can wear, but they were horrible on me and gave me a headache. The only Jo Malone fragrance that I have found that I like on me is Wild Bluebell Cologne. I have a scent called Laila that I like a lot. It's from Nordstrom. Then I have Bvlgari Au the Blanc which DH prefers over the Green. I like the green better. Maybe because the Green reminds me of my younger self and some wonderful times. I have a couple of other fragrances I only wear in the winter.


----------



## udalrike

Elaine and Meg, really heartbreaking stories!


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful bag, Elaine!


----------



## udalrike

As for perfumes I love Poison, O de Lancome and my favourite one is Roma from Laura Biagotti.

http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Laura-Biagiotti/Roma-628.html

It is with bergamotte too, Izzy!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Switched today to one of my oldest designer bags: a Balenciaga Town in Anthracite with rose gold hardware. I *adore* this bag! I think of it as my "Meg" bag, because Meg found it for me on eBay, brand new, at a _great_ price, from a reputable seller. It was my first step into the world of bag-buying on eBay, and I never would have had the nerve if Meg hadn't been by my side, holding my hand (figuratively, at least!) the entire time.
> 
> Someone else on this thread was also helpful in getting the strap shortened for me, but I won't name her, just in case she wants to remain anonymous.
> 
> The top is a lightweight woven linen by Eileen Fisher, and the scarf is (what else?) Hermès.
> 
> Oh! I almost forgot! The weight of the bag, fully loaded: *3.4 pounds*!



You look absolutely fantastic Elaine!  I remember when you got your anthra Town


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Switched today to one of my oldest designer bags: a Balenciaga Town in Anthracite with rose gold hardware. I *adore* this bag! I think of it as my "Meg" bag, because Meg found it for me on eBay, brand new, at a _great_ price, from a reputable seller. It was my first step into the world of bag-buying on eBay, and I never would have had the nerve if Meg hadn't been by my side, holding my hand (figuratively, at least!) the entire time.
> 
> Someone else on this thread was also helpful in getting the strap shortened for me, but I won't name her, just in case she wants to remain anonymous.
> 
> The top is a lightweight woven linen by Eileen Fisher, and the scarf is (what else?) Hermès.
> 
> Oh! I almost forgot! The weight of the bag, fully loaded: *3.4 pounds*!


Good color on you, Elaine! 

Terrible stories about cancer! I'm so grateful my Mother just dropped dead...never knew what hit her. Really a blessing............................. 

No perfume for me, I can barely stand P's cologne!


----------



## Cilifene

SL got black gloves lol ...


----------



## Cilifene

Gloves matches the piping &#128526;


----------



## Cilifene

One more ...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Good color on you, Elaine!
> 
> Terrible stories about cancer! I'm so grateful my Mother just dropped dead...never knew what hit her. Really a blessing.............................
> 
> No perfume for me, I can barely stand P's cologne!


Yeah, there is something to be said for not knowing what hit you. I think that is the way that I would prefer to go. Though it would be nice to have  a few weeks to say goodbye to the important people in your life. I guess that's where always hugging everyone is important.


Cilifene said:


> SL got black gloves lol ...



Love. You did an awesome job wrapping the handles too.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One more ...


I can never figure out the wrapping handles thing...looks awesome!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yeah, there is something to be said for not knowing what hit you. I think that is the way that I would prefer to go. Though it would be nice to have  a few weeks to say goodbye to the important people in your life. I guess that's where always hugging everyone is important.
> 
> 
> Love. You did an awesome job wrapping the handles too.



Thanks Meg


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I guess that's where always hugging everyone is important.


Don't forget a peck on the cheek, too! [emoji8]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I can never figure out the wrapping handles thing...looks awesome!



Thanks SQ  I think there are YouTube about it


----------



## Cilifene

Alma pm so simple and a classic.....


----------



## Cilifene

The strap on....


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Don't forget a peck on the cheek, too! [emoji8]


I am not much of a peck on the cheek kind of gal. Except with my French friends who do that with every hello and goodbye.


Cilifene said:


> Alma pm so simple and a classic.....



So beautiful too!


----------



## Cilifene

Alma pm epi.....


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am not much of a peck on the cheek kind of gal. Except with my French friends who do that with every hello and goodbye.
> 
> 
> So beautiful too!



Thanks Meg! ...last pic


----------



## Cilifene

One more ...hehe...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Alma pm so simple and a classic.....


Gorgeous!



megt10 said:


> I am not much of a peck on the cheek kind of gal. Except with my French friends who do that with every hello and goodbye.


Gee...I must be French!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Gee...I must be French!


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> When we go to the boutique in October, I'll have to ask for a sample of that one! I got a ton of samples last year, and they were all just terrible on me. So far the only ones I've found that I can wear are Jour d'Hermès (for summer) and 24 Faubourg (for evening). I also like Jo Malone Narcissus & Honey for just running around doing errands, because it's so light. I have it in the spray and in the lotion, so I can layer it. The lotion is super-soothing, and it doesn't irritate my skin (which many scented lotions do). Maybe because J.M. doesn't have alcohol in it?



So interesting to read about all our likes and dislikes re, perfume. I love Jour d'Hermes, only second to a B Veneta (name forgotten). As for the 24 Faubourg I bought one on Ebay because I liked the bottle, but when opening it I found the smell so overwhelming that the content immediately went down the drain, literally speaking. They have some lovely patterned bottles which I am still eyeing, but it becomes rather expensive to buy them just for the bottles. On the other hand, just a drop in the ocean compared to decorating a bath room, love that idea &#128515;


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Gee...I must be French!



Thanks dear! 
Twilly on handle: http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Switched today to one of my oldest designer bags: a Balenciaga Town in Anthracite with rose gold hardware. I *adore* this bag! I think of it as my "Meg" bag, because Meg found it for me on eBay, brand new, at a _great_ price, from a reputable seller. It was my first step into the world of bag-buying on eBay, and I never would have had the nerve if Meg hadn't been by my side, holding my hand (figuratively, at least!) the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else on this thread was also helpful in getting the strap shortened for me, but I won't name her, just in case she wants to remain anonymous.
> 
> 
> 
> The top is a lightweight woven linen by Eileen Fisher, and the scarf is (what else?) Hermès.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I almost forgot! The weight of the bag, fully loaded: *3.4 pounds*!




Love the color of your EF top. Looking great![emoji4]


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!
> Twilly on handle: http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Still looks confusing...I'll definitely have to practice! Thanks my dear...............
> 
> Thought I'd share some lovely flowers in my yard...so cheery!


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Love the color of your EF top. Looking great![emoji4]




It is a wonderful idea for decoration. I recently saw a sapphire blue bottle with perfume and the fragrance knocked me out smelling it. Too expensive to buy when scents make one sick. If anyone has some beautiful perfume please post the pics.

About a year ago the SA I buy many of mr EF clothes entered my name in a sweepstakes sponsored by the EF company. I actuality won 3rd prize with a value of over a $1000. It was a beautiful basket filled with lovely gifts. Seven of which were beautiful bottles of full sized perfumes such as Gucci, Balenciaga and others. I have tried to give them away to friends visiting and only two people will accept them  as a gift because they think I am not serious about how I acquired them. What a waste.


----------



## Onthego

So sad about H perfume. I thought I would be smart and buy my DH some H. cologne, so he would also partake in my madness. Poor guy, 1 week later he said he had never had a cologne that literally made him sick to his stomach, and nothing gets him queasy. So none really spark joy for me,  I will keep my Coco Mademoiselle even if it is overpowering and in your face, but I love it.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!
> Twilly on handle: http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Still looks confusing...I'll definitely have to practice! Thanks my dear...............
> 
> Thought I'd share some lovely flowers in my yard...so cheery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures  Very cheery indeed
> Do practice yes, it really isn't difficult  or try google: Twilly handles for other YouTube
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!
> Twilly on handle: http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Still looks confusing...I'll definitely have to practice! Thanks my dear...............
> 
> Thought I'd share some lovely flowers in my yard...so cheery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful! Looks cool and inviting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

Onthego said:


> So sad about H perfume. I thought I would be smart and buy my DH some H. cologne, so he would also partake in my madness. Poor guy, 1 week later he said he had never had a cologne that literally made him sick to his stomach, and nothing gets him queasy. So none really spark joy for me,  I will keep my Coco Mademoiselle even if it is overpowering and in your face, but I love it.




I bought some for my daughter's boy friend  and he said the exact thing about making him sick. He returned his and the SA told him he must be joking to say such a thing. He assured her he wasn't.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I met my sister and her husband for lunch. IT IS HOT outside.  Not feeling good now. Oh well.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Wonderful bag, Elaine!


Thank you, Uli!



Cilifene said:


> You look absolutely fantastic Elaine!  I remember when you got your anthra Town


Thank you, cilifene... can you believe how little I knew about bags in those days? I certainly have learned a lot since then!



skyqueen said:


> Good color on you, Elaine!
> 
> Terrible stories about cancer! I'm so grateful my Mother just dropped dead...never knew what hit her. Really a blessing.............................
> 
> No perfume for me, I can barely stand P's cologne!


Thank you, skyqueen!

ikwym about your Mom's sudden death. That's how my Dad went, too. A heart attack, and boom. He was gone. It was awful at the time, of course, but in retrospect he would have hated a lingering illness. Funny that even though he was a doctor, he was a TERRIBLE patient... it used to drive Mom nuts!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> SL got black gloves lol ...


Oh, how pretty, cilifene! How did you create the "gloves"? What are they made of? They really make the handles stand out against the beautiful red of the bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Alma pm so simple and a classic.....


It's a deceptively simple bag. Which makes it a true classic. I really love your bags, cilifene.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Alma pm epi.....


Crazy about that epi leather! Some day...


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> So interesting to read about all our likes and dislikes re, perfume. I love Jour d'Hermes, only second to a B Veneta (name forgotten). As for the 24 Faubourg I bought one on Ebay because I liked the bottle, but when opening it I found the smell so overwhelming that the content immediately went down the drain, literally speaking. They have some lovely patterned bottles which I am still eyeing, but it becomes rather expensive to buy them just for the bottles. *On the other hand, just a drop in the ocean compared to decorating a bath room, love that idea* &#128515;


How interesting that you and I are "fragrance twins" on _Jour d'Hermès_, eliwon! As for _24 Faubourg_, I'm actually surprised that it smells good on me; I usually can't wear an oriental fragrance. But for some reason this particular one works on me... the only one I've ever been able to wear. But I've found that a little bit goes a VERY long way! And I can only wear it when the weather is chilly. If my body temperature is too hot, then the fragrance goes "funny" on me. But once the temperature drops, I can wear a few drops of it with no problem.

The bottle is very beautiful, but I agree that you wouldn't want to buy the perfume just for the pretty bottle; there are so many wonderful perfumes out there that smell good AND have pretty bottles!

Now I wish I had taken a photo of my bathroom while we still lived in that house; it really was very special. It was a tiny room, but it was like a little jewel box. Every detail was just perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Love the color of your EF top. Looking great![emoji4]


Thank you so much, Izzy! My SA at Nordstrom found the top for me. She promised me that I would love the color... and she was absolutely right! I'm lucky to have her; she's only a few years younger than I am, and she totally "gets" my style. She's a lot better than my last SA, who was about 22. Very sweet, but clueless about the needs of adult women with adult "issues" (like, no, I do NOT wear thong underwear, thank you very much, and yes, I DO prefer to wear a slip under a dress!)


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!
> Twilly on handle: http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Still looks confusing...I'll definitely have to practice! Thanks my dear...............
> 
> Thought I'd share some lovely flowers in my yard...so cheery!
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful, skyqueen! I especially love the second picture, showing your deck. Such a wonderful contrast of the deep blue flowers against the white fence and grey deck!
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Onthego said:


> So sad about H perfume. I thought I would be smart and buy my DH some H. cologne, so he would also partake in my madness. Poor guy, 1 week later he said he had never had a cologne that literally made him sick to his stomach, and nothing gets him queasy. So none really spark joy for me,  I will keep my Coco Mademoiselle even if it is overpowering and in your face, but I love it.


I think if you find a fragrance that works for you, it just makes sense to stick with it. It's all a matter of how a fragrance works with your individual chemistry, so why mess with success?


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I met my sister and her husband for lunch. IT IS HOT outside.  Not feeling good now. Oh well.


So sorry the heat is bothering you, Trudys. The outfit is lovely. I do hope you have air conditioning!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> So sorry the heat is bothering you, Trudys. The outfit is lovely. I do hope you have air conditioning!


Oh yes, very cool inside.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!
> Twilly on handle: http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Still looks confusing...I'll definitely have to practice! Thanks my dear...............
> 
> Thought I'd share some lovely flowers in my yard...so cheery!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Skyqueen!  So inviting...
Click to expand...


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> One more ...


 I just love, love, love your SoftLockit.  My dream bag!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!
> Twilly on handle: http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Still looks confusing...I'll definitely have to practice! Thanks my dear...............
> 
> Thought I'd share some lovely flowers in my yard...so cheery!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty SQ. We just replaced our grass in the backyard with fake. With the water rationing here there was no way to keep it alive, even though the grass area is quite small. The boys are not happy about it. We also went with an underground drip system instead of our sprinklers. I am hoping my roses don't die.
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a wonderful idea for decoration. I recently saw a sapphire blue bottle with perfume and the fragrance knocked me out smelling it. Too expensive to buy when scents make one sick. If anyone has some beautiful perfume please post the pics.
> 
> About a year ago the SA I buy many of mr EF clothes entered my name in a sweepstakes sponsored by the EF company. I actuality won 3rd prize with a value of over a $1000. It was a beautiful basket filled with lovely gifts. Seven of which were beautiful bottles of full sized perfumes such as Gucci, Balenciaga and others. I have tried to give them away to friends visiting and only two people will accept them  as a gift because they think I am not serious about how I acquired them. What a waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is one Balenciaga fragrance I like. I only wear it in the winter. It's one of those that you must be careful when applying. A little goes a long way.
> 
> 
> Onthego said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sad about H perfume. I thought I would be smart and buy my DH some H. cologne, so he would also partake in my madness. Poor guy, 1 week later he said he had never had a cologne that literally made him sick to his stomach, and nothing gets him queasy. So none really spark joy for me,  I will keep my Coco Mademoiselle even if it is overpowering and in your face, but I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some for my daughter's boy friend  and he said the exact thing about making him sick. He returned his and the SA told him he must be joking to say such a thing. He assured her he wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's how I felt about the Orange fragrance I tried. I had to get back in the shower and scrub it off.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I met my sister and her husband for lunch. IT IS HOT outside.  Not feeling good now. Oh well.



Well you look good. I hope you feel better. The heat really takes it out of me too. I am opposite of everyone I know. My arthritis is so much worse when it is hot out.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> How interesting that you and I are "fragrance twins" on _Jour d'Hermès_, eliwon! As for _24 Faubourg_, I'm actually surprised that it smells good on me; I usually can't wear an oriental fragrance. But for some reason this particular one works on me... the only one I've ever been able to wear. But I've found that a little bit goes a VERY long way! And I can only wear it when the weather is chilly. If my body temperature is too hot, then the fragrance goes "funny" on me. But once the temperature drops, I can wear a few drops of it with no problem.
> 
> The bottle is very beautiful, but I agree that you wouldn't want to buy the perfume just for the pretty bottle; there are so many wonderful perfumes out there that smell good AND have pretty bottles!
> 
> Now I wish I had taken a photo of my bathroom while we still lived in that house; it really was very special. It was a tiny room, but it was like a little jewel box. Every detail was just perfect!


I find there are some fragrances I can only wear in the winter too. I wish you had pictures of your bathroom too.


ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much, Izzy! My SA at Nordstrom found the top for me. She promised me that I would love the color... and she was absolutely right! I'm lucky to have her; she's only a few years younger than I am, and she totally "gets" my style. She's a lot better than my last SA, who was about 22. Very sweet, but clueless about the needs of adult women with adult "issues" (like, no, I do NOT wear thong underwear, thank you very much, and yes, I DO prefer to wear a slip under a dress!)


 glad you found the right SA.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Uli!
> 
> 
> Thank you, cilifene... can you believe how little I knew about bags in those days? *I certainly have learned a lot since then!
> 
> *
> Thank you, skyqueen!
> 
> ikwym about your Mom's sudden death. That's how my Dad went, too. A heart attack, and boom. He was gone. It was awful at the time, of course, but in retrospect he would have hated a lingering illness. Funny that even though he was a doctor, he was a TERRIBLE patient... it used to drive Mom nuts!



You sure have 



ElainePG said:


> Oh, how pretty, cilifene! How did you create the "gloves"? What are they made of? They really make the handles stand out against the beautiful red of the bag.



Thanks dear Elaine! they are suppose to be two silk twilly but mine are just two long pieces of cloth: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIszSttxWIo

/





ElainePG said:


> It's a deceptively simple bag. Which makes it a true classic. I really love your bags, cilifene.



Thanks *very* much Elaine!!! 



ElainePG said:


> Crazy about that epi leather! Some day...



Yeah, there is something special about the epi leather - Though I bought a strap for it I'm not sure I'll ever use it - but I like that the strap make it less formal and then I do have instant hand free option 
My Alma BB in epi electric does come with a strap that I use all the time. I find that BB and PM are two total different bags......funny


----------



## Cilifene

Alma BB in Epi Electric .....
IRO skirt.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I just love, love, love your SoftLockit.  My dream bag!



Thank you so very much barbee!!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Alma BB in Epi Electric .....
> IRO skirt.



Looking good C. Love the bag.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I met my sister and her husband for lunch. IT IS HOT outside.  Not feeling good now. Oh well.


Is this the periwinkle color bag? Love it!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Alma BB in Epi Electric .....
> IRO skirt.


The sandals are perfect with the bag...rocking it, Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Looking good C. Love the bag.



Thanks very much dear Meg! Btw, I'm sorry about your friend......



skyqueen said:


> The sandals are perfect with the bag...rocking it, Cilifene!


 
Thanks dear SQ - yes, they are perfect I didn't noticed until I saw the picture


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Alma BB in Epi Electric .....
> IRO skirt.





Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much dear Meg! Btw, I'm sorry about your friend......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear SQ - yes, they are perfect I didn't noticed until I saw the picture



Thank you.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> The sandals are perfect with the bag...rocking it, Cilifene!




+1, Cilifene


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thank you so very much barbee!!



The more I look at your soft Locket the better I like it. Do you like it as well as you did when you first purchased it? Also, do you have any idea of the weight of the bag? I just checked older postings and I saw your bag total weight filled is 3.4 pounds so that means the bag only weighs half of that possibly?


----------



## Izzy48

Elaine, in regard to weight of bags. I used my Mulberry Alexa  yesterday and fully loaded it weighed 4 pounds. When I say fully loaded I mean iPod, iPhone, wallet, leather cosmetics bag, 2 inhalers, Epi pen, two glasses cases with glasses included, small hair brush, agenda and more.  It is ridiculous what  I keep in a bag. 

That is too much weight for me so I am going to start carrying a small tote to leave in the car for things I just want and don't need constantly in a bag to lighten the weight in my bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Is this the periwinkle color bag? Love it!


Yes, I think it is called lavender but it is a bit periwinkle.  I just ordered it in a new color. The name of the new one is Celadon, but I don't know why. It looks like a deep Peacock color.

 Here is my lavender again, love this color.


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> Alma BB in Epi Electric .....
> IRO skirt.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello Beautiful ladies! Have not written in ages, but it is time to visit again.  

Everyone looks divine in their photos - love all the bags and outfits and of course, Megs tdf Hermes bag!! 

Perfume!!  When I was younger I could  wear anything and it didn't bother me, but as I aged I developed my mom's extreme sensitivity to floral scent and chemical smells. So I stopped wearing perfume for many years and avoided anyone like the plague who smelled flowery!!

I've been doing research on perfume, turns out a very large percent of people are allergic, and alot of that is due to synthetics in many scents these days.  So I was at Nordstrom and asked an SA for something natural and non floral.  Yea!! Turns out there are good ones.  I bought a small bottle of Diptyque Philosykos which is fig, and woodsy.  Made in France with natural oils.  Smelled decent on me and no headaches.  Also dicovered a new brand at Nordy called Fresh.  They have very expensive made in France all natural products, including a lovely citrus grapefruit perfume.  Bought a small one also.

No new bags, but I have been slowly paying for some new jewelry which I hope to reveal soon.  Lavender sapphire pendant and earrings!!! Can't wait


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> +1, Cilifene



Thanks dear 



Izzy48 said:


> The more I look at your soft Locket the better I like it. Do you like it as well as you did when you first purchased it? Also, do you have any idea of the weight of the bag? I just checked older postings and I saw your bag total weight filled is 3.4 pounds so that means the bag only weighs half of that possibly?



I'm still very pleased with Soft Lockit  it weighs 1040 kilogram it is 2.3 pounds...
For many years my limit has been 1000 kilogram....


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Beautiful ladies! Have not written in ages, but it is time to visit again.
> 
> Everyone looks divine in their photos - love all the bags and outfits and of course, Megs tdf Hermes bag!!
> 
> Perfume!!  When I was younger I could  wear anything and it didn't bother me, but as I aged I developed my mom's extreme sensitivity to floral scent and chemical smells. So I stopped wearing perfume for many years and avoided anyone like the plague who smelled flowery!!
> 
> I've been doing research on perfume, turns out a very large percent of people are allergic, and alot of that is due to synthetics in many scents these days.  So I was at Nordstrom and asked an SA for something natural and non floral.  Yea!! Turns out there are good ones.  I bought a small bottle of Diptyque Philosykos which is fig, and woodsy.  Made in France with natural oils.  Smelled decent on me and no headaches.  Also dicovered a new brand at Nordy called Fresh.  They have very expensive made in France all natural products, including a lovely citrus grapefruit perfume.  Bought a small one also.
> 
> No new bags, but I have been slowly paying for some new jewelry which I hope to reveal soon.  Lavender sapphire pendant and earrings!!! Can't wait



Hi MK, looking forward to see your new jewelry they sounds gorgeous...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Alma BB in Epi Electric .....
> IRO skirt.


FABULOUS, cilifene! The skirt is great. I'm glad I'm not the only one who wears sandals with tights!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, in regard to weight of bags. I used my Mulberry Alexa  yesterday and fully loaded it weighed 4 pounds. When I say fully loaded I mean iPod, iPhone, wallet, leather cosmetics bag, 2 inhalers, Epi pen, two glasses cases with glasses included, small hair brush, agenda and more.  It is ridiculous what  I keep in a bag.
> 
> That is too much weight for me so *I am going to start carrying a small tote to leave in the car for things I just want and don't need constantly in a bag* to lighten the weight in my bags.



That's a great idea, Izzy! In fact, it was suggested in one of the "handbags & health" articles I was reading the other day. That way you're not schlepping everything at all times, but it's still readily available in case you need it while you're out.

I want to try weighing my Alexa fully-loaded too... I'm a little worried that it might be too heavy for me, although I don't carry as much as you do. But the bag itself is wrinkled calf, which is a heavy leather. I guess when I bought it I really wasn't paying enough attention to bag weight. I would seriously hate to give this bag up: I just love the look of it. But if it hurts to carry it, then it's silly to keep it. So we shall see!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Beautiful ladies! Have not written in ages, but it is time to visit again.
> 
> Everyone looks divine in their photos - love all the bags and outfits and of course, Megs tdf Hermes bag!!
> 
> Perfume!!  When I was younger I could  wear anything and it didn't bother me, but as I aged I developed my mom's extreme sensitivity to floral scent and chemical smells. So I stopped wearing perfume for many years and avoided anyone like the plague who smelled flowery!!
> 
> I've been doing research on perfume, turns out a very large percent of people are allergic, and alot of that is due to synthetics in many scents these days.  So I was at Nordstrom and asked an SA for something natural and non floral.  Yea!! Turns out there are good ones.  I bought a small bottle of Diptyque Philosykos which is fig, and woodsy.  Made in France with natural oils.  Smelled decent on me and no headaches.  Also dicovered a new brand at Nordy called Fresh.  They have very expensive made in France all natural products, including a lovely citrus grapefruit perfume.  Bought a small one also.
> 
> No new bags, but I have been slowly paying for some new jewelry which I hope to reveal soon.  Lavender sapphire pendant and earrings!!! Can't wait


Hi there, mk, nice to see you! I think I've heard of Diptyque... don't they also make candles? And I know for sure I've heard of Fresh, but I didn't realize it was made in France. My next trip to Nordstrom I'll have to check both of those out. The Diptique fig sounds just wonderful.

Can't wait to see your jewelry!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> FABULOUS, cilifene! The skirt is great. I'm glad I'm not the only one who wears sandals with tights!



Hehe, nothing wrong with tights in sandals  
Thanks Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I think it is called lavender but it is a bit periwinkle.  I just ordered it in a new color. The name of the new one is Celadon, but I don't know why. It looks like a deep Peacock color.
> 
> Here is my lavender again, love this color.


Post a pic when you get the new one!





mkpurselover said:


> Hello Beautiful ladies! Have not written in ages, but it is time to visit again.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone looks divine in their photos - love all the bags and outfits and of course, Megs tdf Hermes bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfume!!  When I was younger I could  wear anything and it didn't bother me, but as I aged I developed my mom's extreme sensitivity to floral scent and chemical smells. So I stopped wearing perfume for many years and avoided anyone like the plague who smelled flowery!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing research on perfume, turns out a very large percent of people are allergic, and alot of that is due to synthetics in many scents these days.  So I was at Nordstrom and asked an SA for something natural and non floral.  Yea!! Turns out there are good ones.  I bought a small bottle of Diptyque Philosykos which is fig, and woodsy.  Made in France with natural oils.  Smelled decent on me and no headaches.  Also dicovered a new brand at Nordy called Fresh.  They have very expensive made in France all natural products, including a lovely citrus grapefruit perfume.  Bought a small one also.
> 
> 
> 
> No new bags, but I have been slowly paying for some new jewelry which I hope to reveal soon.  Lavender sapphire pendant and earrings!!! Can't wait




Glad to see you back, MK!
Lavender sapphire sounds gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, in regard to weight of bags. I used my Mulberry Alexa  yesterday and fully loaded it weighed 4 pounds. When I say fully loaded I mean iPod, iPhone, wallet, leather cosmetics bag, 2 inhalers, Epi pen, two glasses cases with glasses included, small hair brush, agenda and more.  It is ridiculous what  I keep in a bag.
> 
> *That is too much weight for me so I am going to start carrying a small tote to leave in the car for things I just want and don't need constantly in a bag to lighten the weight in my bags.*



That is exactly what I do and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Beautiful ladies! Have not written in ages, but it is time to visit again.
> 
> Everyone looks divine in their photos - love all the bags and outfits and of course, Megs tdf Hermes bag!!
> 
> Perfume!!  When I was younger I could  wear anything and it didn't bother me, but as I aged I developed my mom's extreme sensitivity to floral scent and chemical smells. So I stopped wearing perfume for many years and avoided anyone like the plague who smelled flowery!!
> 
> I've been doing research on perfume, turns out a very large percent of people are allergic, and alot of that is due to synthetics in many scents these days.  So I was at Nordstrom and asked an SA for something natural and non floral.  Yea!! Turns out there are good ones.  I bought a small bottle of Diptyque Philosykos which is fig, and woodsy.  Made in France with natural oils.  Smelled decent on me and no headaches.  Also dicovered a new brand at Nordy called Fresh.  They have very expensive made in France all natural products, including a lovely citrus grapefruit perfume.  Bought a small one also.
> 
> No new bags, but I have been slowly paying for some new jewelry which I hope to reveal soon.  Lavender sapphire pendant and earrings!!! Can't wait



Hi MK, so good to see you here. I have Fresh which I bought based on the description. Did you try it on? I have tried it and I am not a fan on me. If you want it I will be happy to send it to you. I was going to throw it out. Let me know if you would like it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's a great idea, Izzy! In fact, it was suggested in one of the "handbags & health" articles I was reading the other day. That way you're not schlepping everything at all times, but it's still readily available in case you need it while you're out.
> 
> I want to try weighing my Alexa fully-loaded too... I'm a little worried that it might be too heavy for me, although I don't carry as much as you do. But the bag itself is wrinkled calf, which is a heavy leather. I guess when I bought it I really wasn't paying enough attention to bag weight. I would seriously hate to give this bag up: I just love the look of it. But if it hurts to carry it, then it's silly to keep it. So we shall see!



Yeah, I also think that a lot of bags that weigh the same amount feel different when they are carried. I have picked up some bags that don't weigh as much as some that I currently own and carry without a problem and they feel too heavy without anything in them. The only thing I can think of is the weight distribution. I am also thinking of getting a carrying case for my iPad so that I don't have to put it in my purse but can carry it in my other hand or separately. No matter what bag I am carrying if I add my iPad to my purse it is too heavy. I don't usually carry my iPad except to the nail salon and to Drs. Appointments. I think maybe distributing the weight better is a good idea.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yeah, I also think that a lot of bags that weigh the same amount feel different when they are carried. I have picked up some bags that don't weigh as much as some that I currently own and carry without a problem and they feel too heavy without anything in them. The only thing I can think of is the weight distribution.* I am also thinking of getting a carrying case for my iPad so that I don't have to put it in my purse but can carry it in my other hand or separately.* No matter what bag I am carrying if I add my iPad to my purse it is too heavy. I don't usually carry my iPad except to the nail salon and to Drs. Appointments. I think maybe distributing the weight better is a good idea.



I think that's a great idea. I have a case for my iPad Mini that doubles as a keyboard... when the whole thing is assembled, it kind of turns the iPad into a book (covers on each side... very sturdy). It makes it heavier, but then I don't put it into my handbag, I just carry it the way I'd carry a book. And I only carry it the way you do: the beauty parlor or doctor's waiting rooms. Or the infusion center. Other than that, I either leave it at home altogether, if I don't think I'll be waiting anyplace, or I leave it in the car when I'm running other errands. It makes a *huge* difference, weight-wise! I think my case might be made by Kensington, and the keyboard makes a huge difference when I have a long weight and I want to send emails.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I think that's a great idea. I have a case for my iPad Mini that doubles as a keyboard... when the whole thing is assembled, it kind of turns the iPad into a book (covers on each side... very sturdy). It makes it heavier, but then I don't put it into my handbag, I just carry it the way I'd carry a book. And I only carry it the way you do: the beauty parlor or doctor's waiting rooms. Or the infusion center. Other than that, I either leave it at home altogether, if I don't think I'll be waiting anyplace, or I leave it in the car when I'm running other errands. It makes a *huge* difference, weight-wise! I think my case might be made by Kensington, and the keyboard makes a huge difference when I have a long weight and I want to send emails.



I actually have a case with a keyboard but it is cumbersome so I rarely use it. I have gotten much better about typing on the screen of my iPad and barely need to look at the letters so I think just a cover with a carrying handle is the way to go for me.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I actually have a case with a keyboard but it is cumbersome so I rarely use it. I have gotten much better about typing on the screen of my iPad and barely need to look at the letters so *I think just a cover with a carrying handle* is the way to go for me.



Do they make those? I've never seen one. Or do you mean that it's a sort of a pouch, with a strap? I'm having trouble visualizing it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Do they make those? I've never seen one. Or do you mean that it's a sort of a pouch, with a strap? I'm having trouble visualizing it.



Sort of a pouch with a strap. I believe I have seen them.


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Hi MK, looking forward to see your new jewelry they sounds gorgeous...



Thanks, Cilifene - I can't attach a pic because it was not a pre set item.  A local jewelery store has many colors of loose sapphire, an I had never seen a lavender sapphire before.  They put it in a diamond halo pendant, and had a semi matching earring set. It will take a total of 6 months to pay it off, just in time for pre pre birthday! 



ElainePG said:


> Hi there, mk, nice to see you! I think I've heard of Diptyque... don't they also make candles? And I know for sure I've heard of Fresh, but I didn't realize it was made in France. My next trip to Nordstrom I'll have to check both of those out. The Diptique fig sounds just wonderful.
> 
> Can't wait to see your jewelry!


yes they do make candles and I had heard of those before too.  I truly knew nothing about Fresh, they make alot of face masks.  They gave me a small sample of a black tea night moisturizer for tightening and firming - I need that! I also bought some Paula's choice retinol moisturizer which is fragarance and cruelty free line that I did not know Nordy sells.  I had a lot of fun in the cosmetic dept yesterday!!



skyqueen said:


> Post a pic when you get the new one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back, MK!
> Lavender sapphire sounds gorgeous!



Yes I am very excited about the jewelry, I may even post in the jewelry thread!



megt10 said:


> Hi MK, so good to see you here. I have Fresh which I bought based on the description. Did you try it on? I have tried it and I am not a fan on me. If you want it I will be happy to send it to you. I was going to throw it out. Let me know if you would like it.



Meg, you are so sweet, but I hate for you to spend the effort to package it up and ship it. You have enough on your plate!  I'm sure you could put it in your donation bin.  Also, you new avatar is divine!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> That's a great idea, Izzy! In fact, it was suggested in one of the "handbags & health" articles I was reading the other day. That way you're not schlepping everything at all times, but it's still readily available in case you need it while you're out.
> 
> I want to try weighing my Alexa fully-loaded too... I'm a little worried that it might be too heavy for me, although I don't carry as much as you do. But the bag itself is wrinkled calf, which is a heavy leather. I guess when I bought it I really wasn't paying enough attention to bag weight. I would seriously hate to give this bag up: I just love the look of it. But if it hurts to carry it, then it's silly to keep it. So we shall see!





megt10 said:


> *Yeah, I also think that a lot of bags that weigh the same amount feel different when they are carried. I have picked up some bags that don't weigh as much as some that I currently own and carry without a problem and they feel too heavy without anything in them. The only thing I can think of is the weight distribution. *I am also thinking of getting a carrying case for my iPad so that I don't have to put it in my purse but can carry it in my other hand or separately. No matter what bag I am carrying if I add my iPad to my purse it is too heavy. I don't usually carry my iPad except to the nail salon and to Drs. Appointments. I think maybe distributing the weight better is a good idea.



You are so right Meg - the straps and length is an issue too. 
*Elaine*, I really hope Alexa is working for you! how much is the weight of your YSL Sac du Jour?
Never mind Elaine  I just see on Nieman Marcus the small size is 3 pound. ​


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks, Cilifene - I can't attach a pic because it was not a pre set item.  A local jewelery store has many colors of loose sapphire, an I had never seen a lavender sapphire before.  They put it in a diamond halo pendant, and had a semi matching earring set. It will take a total of 6 months to pay it off, just in time for pre pre birthday!
> 
> 
> yes they do make candles and I had heard of those before too.  I truly knew nothing about Fresh, they make alot of face masks.  They gave me a small sample of a black tea night moisturizer for tightening and firming - I need that! I also bought some Paula's choice retinol moisturizer which is fragarance and cruelty free line that I did not know Nordy sells.  I had a lot of fun in the cosmetic dept yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am very excited about the jewelry, I may even post in the jewelry thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, you are so sweet, but I hate for you to spend the effort to package it up and ship it. You have enough on your plate!  I'm sure you could put it in your donation bin.  Also, you new avatar is divine!


Thanks MK, seriously no problem if you want it. I hate to just throw it out. I just don't care for it on me.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> You are so right Meg - the straps and length is an issue too.
> *Elaine*, I really hope Alexa is working for you! how much is the weight of your YSL Sac du Jour?
> Never mind Elaine  I just see on Nieman Marcus the small size is 3 pound. ​



I don't think that the weights that they post are always correct. They have my TF mini Jennifer at 1.8 lbs and it doesn't weigh that much.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I don't think that the weights that they post are always correct. They have my TF mini Jennifer at 1.8 lbs and it doesn't weigh that much.



Ok thanks  ... *Elaine*, please weigh your beautiful Sac du Jour


----------



## Izzy48

Hi MK, glad you are back saying hello. I almost ordered one of the  Diptyque fragrances but backed out because of my allergies. I will try to check it out when I visit with my daughter since there are multiple Nordstrom and NM stores close to her.  Having just received some custom jewelry work I had done I look forward to seeing your pieces. I had mine done to go with my rose gold. So now those are done,  I am now on ban from spending one cent on anything!!


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies , I just purchased the Fresh Back Tea instant perfecting mask  which Meg recommends and I think most people will love it. It is slightly irritating to my skin but  most everything is due to the extreme sensitivity of my skin. However, I am keeping it and will use it again because after my skin calmed it did make some improvements.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Hi MK, glad you are back saying hello. I almost ordered one of the  Diptyque fragrances but backed out because of my allergies. I will try to check it out when I visit with my daughter since there are multiple Nordstrom and NM stores close to her.  Having just received some custom jewelry work I had done I look forward to seeing your pieces. I had mine done to go with my rose gold. So now those are done,  I am now on ban from spending one cent on anything!!



Welcome to ban island dear  I'm here too  

Alma pics ladies.........


----------



## Cilifene

Black, white, silver, steel, diamond, agate and pearls for the Almas ........


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies , I just purchased the Fresh Back Tea instant perfecting mask  which Meg recommends and I think most people will love it. It is slightly irritating to my skin but  most everything is due to the extreme sensitivity of my skin. However, I am keeping it and will use it again because after my skin calmed it did make some improvements.




I want to add my second experience with this product. I used less product, left on 5 minutes rather than 10 minutes and washed the mask off in the shower. It is an awesome product in my skin had a really nice appearance to it after using it this time.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Black, white, silver, steel, diamond, agate and pearls for the Almas ........




Your things are beautiful and it is worth being on a ban ! Love all your things! Actually, CIlifene, it's good to know I am no by myself being banned!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Ok thanks  ... *Elaine*, please weigh your beautiful Sac du Jour




One last thought on the weight of bags: since I prefer structured bags it is only reasonable to expect those bags to weigh more. Apparently it takes more material in general to make the bag hold its form. So, in essence, I'll accept the heavier bag to get what I want and like. My solution is simply to reduce the amount of things I carry in my bag.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> One last thought on the weight of bags: since I prefer structured bags *it is only reasonable to expect those bags to weigh more.* Apparently it takes more material in general to make the bag hold its form. So, in essence, I'll accept the heavier bag to get what I want and like. My solution is simply to reduce the amount of things I carry in my bag.



One exception is Alma  PM size is 656 kilogram it's 1.4 pound ....


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Your things are beautiful and it is worth being on a ban ! Love all your things! Actually, CIlifene, it's good to know I am no by myself being banned!



Thanks dear  ...Oh no, you are not alone on the island


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> One exception is Alma  PM size is 656 kilogram it's 1.4 pound ....



That is amazing and a beautiful bag as well. But your red one is special!


----------



## Izzy48

This Estee Lauder compact is listed as one of the Picks on the Purse Blog. It is so attractive.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Estee-L...d%3D188954&eItemId=prod172660102&cmCat=search


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> This Estee Lauder compact is listed as one of the Picks on the Purse Blog. It is so attractive.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Estee-Lauder-Limited-Edition-Shining-Stars-Powder-Compact-estee-lauder-compacts/prod172660102___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Desteem%252Blauder%252Bcompacts%2526_requestid%253D188954&eItemId=prod172660102&cmCat=search




Beautiful!!! They don´t ship to Germany....
But: I am on a ban too! Good that we can enjoy our beautiful bags and jewelry even being on a ban...


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene, you really have class!!


----------



## udalrike

Did I show you my bag with the map on it? I am not sure.
She and my "Speedy" Gonzales bag are the 2 I wear most often these days.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my jade jewelry today (on my arms only 4 bangles and a bracelet   )


----------



## udalrike

BTW, speaking of jewelry: Do you know the thread "Semiprecious stones like amber and lapislazuli"? (here at purseforum)


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Welcome to ban island dear  I'm here too
> 
> Alma pics ladies.........


So cute... big sister and little sister!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Black, white, silver, steel, diamond, agate and pearls for the Almas ........


Funny coincidence... I was just thinking about your Georg Jensen necklace last night, trying to find one on eBay! (No luck, which is probably a good thing!:giggles


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies , I just purchased the Fresh Back Tea instant perfecting mask  which Meg recommends and I think most people will love it. It is slightly irritating to my skin but  most everything is due to the extreme sensitivity of my skin. However, I am keeping it and will use it again because after my skin calmed it did make some improvements.


What sort of improvements, Izzy?


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> That is amazing and a beautiful bag as well. But your red one is special!



Yeah, it's pretty amazing how light Alma is. Agree, SL is very special 



udalrike said:


> Cilifene, you really have class!!



Thanks dear udalrike.....



udalrike said:


> Did I show you my bag with the map on it? I am not sure.
> She and my "Speedy" Gonzales bag are the 2 I wear most often these days.
> 
> View attachment 3078519



Very nice, The shape looks a lot like LV's lockit


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> So cute... big sister and little sister!



Yes  or mom and baby 



ElainePG said:


> Funny coincidence... I was just thinking about your Georg Jensen necklace last night, trying to find one on eBay! (No luck, which is probably a good thing!:giggles



Oh you did,  I'm sure you'll find one


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> What sort of improvements, Izzy?



Not certain how to describe it but just a fresher look with a bit of a glow much like after a facial. Elaine, you know the RA has attacked my facial skin so it was even helpful with some of the difficult places.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Hi MK, glad you are back saying hello. I almost ordered one of the  Diptyque fragrances but backed out because of my allergies. I will try to check it out when I visit with my daughter since there are multiple Nordstrom and NM stores close to her.  Having just received some custom jewelry work I had done I look forward to seeing your pieces. I had mine done to go with my rose gold. So now those are done,  I am now on ban from spending one cent on anything!!



I want to see pictures of your jewelry!  I am with you on Ban Island. Though I have managed to sell 3 bags this week. I need to sell a lot more until I get back to spend city . I better do it soon too since I am going to SCP to pick up my Chopard Happy Sport watch that went in for service. Very expensive and then I have to go to Hermes to return some shoes. That is always dangerous. Though I will have a credit so I guess technically that won't count /



Cilifene said:


> Black, white, silver, steel, diamond, agate and pearls for the Almas ........


Gorgeous C.


Cilifene said:


> One exception is Alma  PM size is 656 kilogram it's 1.4 pound ....


That is my kind of bag!


udalrike said:


> Wearing my jade jewelry today (on my arms only 4 bangles and a bracelet   )
> View attachment 3078534


Beautiful Udalrike.


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Wearing my jade jewelry today (on my arms only 4 bangles and a bracelet   )
> View attachment 3078534


You look lovely udalrike and I like the map bag and the jewelry!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> You are so right Meg - the straps and length is an issue too.
> *Elaine*, I really hope Alexa is working for you! how much is the weight of your YSL Sac du Jour?
> Never mind Elaine  *I just see on Nieman Marcus the small size is 3 pound*. ​



I just weighed mine: 2.8 pounds. Empty, but including the strap.

But it honestly doesn't feel that heavy when it's on my shoulder, so I think Meg is right when she says it's a matter of how the weight is distributed. The SDJ is very nicely balanced.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> You look lovely udalrike and I like the map bag and the jewelry!


+1


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I want to see pictures of your jewelry!  I am with you on Ban Island. Though I have managed to sell 3 bags this week. I need to sell a lot more *until I get back to spend city* . I better do it soon too since I am going to SCP to pick up my Chopard Happy Sport watch that went in for service. Very expensive and then I have to go to Hermes to return some shoes. That is always dangerous. Though I will have a credit so I guess technically that won't count /



"Spend City"... I *love* it!!!!! I wanna own a condo there! With ginormous closets!


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> Hi MK, glad you are back saying hello. I almost ordered one of the  Diptyque fragrances but backed out because of my allergies. I will try to check it out when I visit with my daughter since there are multiple Nordstrom and NM stores close to her.  Having just received some custom jewelry work I had done I look forward to seeing your pieces. I had mine done to go with my rose gold. So now those are done,  I am now on ban from spending one cent on anything!!


Yes, I would definately want to try before ordering, you never know how you will react to a smell!  
Looking forward to your jewelry reveal.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Yes, I would definately want to try before ordering, you never know how you will react to a smell!
> 
> Looking forward to your jewelry reveal.




Haven't planned on doing a reveal. The piece I had made for my daughter is wrapped for Christmas. It is a rhodolite garnet just under 2 cats, beautiful color and eye clean. Not an expensive stone but beautiful anyway. It is set into a custom made rose gold beveled piece with a permanent chain in dog ear position. The stone looks great in rose gold. I am very happy with it.


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> Haven't planned on doing a reveal. The piece I had made for my daughter is wrapped for Christmas. It is a rhodolite garnet just under 2 cats, beautiful color and eye clean. Not an expensive stone but beautiful anyway. It is set into a custom made rose gold beveled piece with a permanent chain in dog ear position. The stone looks great in rose gold. I am very happy with it.


Sounds lovely, I adore rhodolite garners.  Guess we'll have to wait for Xmas for a pic.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Sounds lovely, I adore rhodolite garners.  Guess we'll have to wait for Xmas for a pic.




Mine aren't wrapped but I haven't worn the necklace. It is morganite done in Rose gold with diamonds around it. I have had it in the works for almost a year but was lazy and just let it set. The earrings which are studs are being made now. Plus a couple of rings so you can see I am in total ban and in my husband's dog house. One ring has a tourmaline and the other done in white gold has a spinel. Plus a couple other things.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Mine aren't wrapped but I haven't worn the necklace. It is morganite done in Rose gold with diamonds around it. I have had it in the works for almost a year but was lazy and just let it set. The earrings which are studs are being made now. Plus a couple of rings so you can see I am in total ban and in my husband's dog house. One ring has a tourmaline and the other done in white gold has a spinel. Plus a couple other things.



It all sounds beautiful. I have to go to my Jewelers tomorrow to give him a check. He lost my previous one. I think it's a ploy to get me back there. Tomorrow will be a good test of what kind of hold ban island has over me vs pretty, shiny, sparkly thing.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It all sounds beautiful. I have to go to my Jewelers tomorrow to give him a check. He lost my previous one. I think it's a ploy to get me back there. Tomorrow will be a good test of what kind of hold ban island has over me *vs pretty, shiny, sparkly things*.


I'm guessing they win... can't wait to find out!


----------



## megt10

You know me too well &#128576;


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You know me too well &#128576;


Just sayin'...:giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I just weighed mine: 2.8 pounds. Empty, but including the strap.
> 
> But it honestly doesn't feel that heavy when it's on my shoulder, so I think Meg is right when she says it's a matter of how the weight is distributed. The SDJ is very nicely balanced.



Thanks Elaine, I did try it and felt it too heavy I'm afraid - 2.8 is a bit over my limit so I felt right.



megt10 said:


> I want to see pictures of your jewelry!  I am with you on Ban Island. Though I have managed to sell 3 bags this week. I need to sell a lot more until I get back to *spend city* . I better do it soon too since I am going to SCP to pick up my Chopard Happy Sport watch that went in for service. Very expensive and then I have to go to Hermes to return some shoes. That is always dangerous. Though I will have a credit so I guess technically that won't count /
> 
> 
> Gorgeous C.
> 
> That is my kind of bag!
> 
> Beautiful Udalrike.



LOL ..Ban Island and Spend City   Elaine's anthra city makes it hard to stay on Ban Island


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> It all sounds beautiful. I have to go to my Jewelers tomorrow to give him a check. He lost my previous one. I think it's a ploy to get me back there. Tomorrow will be a good test of what kind of hold ban island has over me vs pretty, shiny, sparkly thing.




If it is a ploy, be sure not to buy! I TRULY am on ban because I have been 
ridiculous!


----------



## udalrike

Izzy, the jewelry for you and your daughter sounds GREAT!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## udalrike

elainepg said:


> i'm guessing they win... Can't wait to find out!



+1


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Black, white, silver, steel, diamond, agate and pearls for the Almas ........


Just gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Cilifene, you really have class!!


+1



udalrike said:


> Did I show you my bag with the map on it? I am not sure.
> She and my "Speedy" Gonzales bag are the 2 I wear most often these days.
> 
> View attachment 3078519


 


udalrike said:


> Wearing my jade jewelry today (on my arms only 4 bangles and a bracelet   )
> View attachment 3078534


Love the bag and the jade!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Mine aren't wrapped but I haven't worn the necklace. It is morganite done in Rose gold with diamonds around it. I have had it in the works for almost a year but was lazy and just let it set. The earrings which are studs are being made now. Plus a couple of rings so you can see I am in total ban and in my husband's dog house. One ring has a tourmaline and the other done in white gold has a spinel. Plus a couple other things.


Post a pic of the morganite RG necklace...it's a beauty!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> If it is a ploy, be sure not to buy! I TRULY am on ban because I have been
> ridiculous!



I am going to try. I have been ridiculous too. Not only that but Sammie is going to probably need another surgery. She has had a lump on her back and has been to the vet now 3 times for it. It isn't cancerous according to the lab results, but it hasn't gone away with the oral medications either. We took her back yesterday because she hasn't been eating well and has been really restless. The oral meds made her sick. The vet gave her an antibiotic shot hoping to clear up the lump which she believes is an infection. We are giving her a few days to get her strength up and then she will have to go back. So there is another few thousand on top of the money we already spent. Poor girl has had so many things wrong with her. She was not happy about being at the vet either. She let the tech do what she needed to do but by the time the vet came in she wouldn't even let her touch her. Even with her back to the vet she knew the difference between my hand on her and the vets. Every time the vet tried to touch her she growled and hissed. She has developed quite a reputation there. I guess on the up side when the vet takes the lump out she can clean her teeth at the same time.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous!





skyqueen said:


> +1



Thanks very much SQ...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am going to try. I have been ridiculous too. Not only that but Sammie is going to probably need another surgery. She has had a lump on her back and has been to the vet now 3 times for it. It isn't cancerous according to the lab results, but it hasn't gone away with the oral medications either. We took her back yesterday because she hasn't been eating well and has been really restless. The oral meds made her sick. The vet gave her an antibiotic shot hoping to clear up the lump which she believes is an infection. We are giving her a few days to get her strength up and then she will have to go back. So there is another few thousand on top of the money we already spent. Poor girl has had so many things wrong with her. She was not happy about being at the vet either. She let the tech do what she needed to do but by the time the vet came in she wouldn't even let her touch her. Even with her back to the vet she knew the difference between my hand on her and the vets. Every time the vet tried to touch her she growled and hissed. She has developed quite a reputation there. I guess on the up side when the vet takes the lump out she can clean her teeth at the same time.



Oh dear Meg, I'm so sorry  it's so awful and stressful... I'm thinking of you.!
Hugs


----------



## Izzy48

In making this I consulted with Skyqueen to help get the maximum effect for the morganite stone. 



This ring is my favorite and it's totally plain but custom done in Rose gold and a tourmaline stone in a deep Rose color. It took months to find the stone in the right size and the right color.

The tourmaline is a pinky ring. I put a side picture up of the tourmaline ring so you can see why I had a custom done. It is a comfort band ordered from a gold company designed for fingers like mine. The jeweler here made the head, cut the band and set the head. So I suppose it's semi custom but he did a nice professional job insuring the proper set. To like this one has to like plain things.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear Meg, I'm so sorry  it's so awful and stressful... I'm thinking of you.!
> Hugs


Thanks C. If it's not one thing it's another these days.


Izzy48 said:


> In making this I consulted with Skyqueen to help get the maximum effect for the morganite stone.
> View attachment 3079473
> View attachment 3079474
> 
> 
> This ring is my favorite and it's totally plain but custom done in Rose gold and a tourmaline stone in a deep Rose color. It took months to find the stone in the right size and the right color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079476
> 
> 
> The tourmaline is a pinky ring.


Oh wow, they are both gorgeous. I love the necklace and the way that it is set on a stationary chain. The color of the ring is amazing.


----------



## Izzy48

In making this I consulted with Skyqueen to help get the maximum effect for the morganite stone. 
View attachment 3079473


This ring is my favorite and it's totally plain but custom done in Rose gold and a tourmaline stone in a deep Rose color. It took months to find the stone in the right size and the right color.

The tourmaline is a pinky ring. I put a side picture up of the tourmaline ring so you can see why I had a custom done. It is a comfort band ordered from a gold company designed for fingers like mine. The jeweler here made the head, cut the band and set the head. So I suppose it's semi custom but he did a nice professional job insuring the proper set. To like this one has to like plain things. 

View attachment 3079482
View attachment 3079483
View attachment 3079484


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> In making this I consulted with Skyqueen to help get the maximum effect for the morganite stone.
> View attachment 3079473
> 
> 
> This ring is my favorite and it's totally plain but custom done in Rose gold and a tourmaline stone in a deep Rose color. It took months to find the stone in the right size and the right color.
> 
> The tourmaline is a pinky ring. I put a side picture up of the tourmaline ring so you can see why I had a custom done. It is a comfort band ordered from a gold company designed for fingers like mine. The jeweler here made the head, cut the band and set the head. So I suppose it's semi custom but he did a nice professional job insuring the proper set. To like this one has to like plain things.
> 
> View attachment 3079482
> View attachment 3079483
> View attachment 3079484



VERY beautiful.....


----------



## Izzy48

I don't know why these are duplicating but please ignore them!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am going to try. I have been ridiculous too. Not only that but Sammie is going to probably need another surgery. She has had a lump on her back and has been to the vet now 3 times for it. It isn't cancerous according to the lab results, but it hasn't gone away with the oral medications either. We took her back yesterday because she hasn't been eating well and has been really restless. The oral meds made her sick. The vet gave her an antibiotic shot hoping to clear up the lump which she believes is an infection. We are giving her a few days to get her strength up and then she will have to go back. So there is another few thousand on top of the money we already spent. Poor girl has had so many things wrong with her. She was not happy about being at the vet either. She let the tech do what she needed to do but by the time the vet came in she wouldn't even let her touch her. Even with her back to the vet she knew the difference between my hand on her and the vets. Every time the vet tried to touch her she growled and hissed. She has developed quite a reputation there. I guess on the up side when the vet takes the lump out she can clean her teeth at the same time.


My Trixie has a small fatty tumor on her back...the Vet told us to forget it so we have. 
Good luck...when it rains, it pours! Sending hugs!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> In making this I consulted with Skyqueen to help get the maximum effect for the morganite stone.
> View attachment 3079473
> 
> 
> This ring is my favorite and it's totally plain but custom done in Rose gold and a tourmaline stone in a deep Rose color. It took months to find the stone in the right size and the right color.
> 
> The tourmaline is a pinky ring. I put a side picture up of the tourmaline ring so you can see why I had a custom done. It is a comfort band ordered from a gold company designed for fingers like mine. The jeweler here made the head, cut the band and set the head. So I suppose it's semi custom but he did a nice professional job insuring the proper set. To like this one has to like plain things.
> 
> View attachment 3079482
> View attachment 3079483
> View attachment 3079484


I'm so glad you posted pics. The morganite and tourmaline look so good in the RG...sets the stones off perfectly and is unique in look.
Enjoy wearing your new beauties!


----------



## Izzy48

Well here's the rest. The first is a small band that some day may become part of a stacked group. The second is a white gold ring mixing contemporary design with classic almost old fashioned. The stone is a Burmese natural spinel without heat. This reminds me so much of my daughter's  taste I think I probably had it made for her without realizing it until I saw the finished product. It seems more her than it does me. The last picture is of a ring from my mother which had an emerald cut diamond in it. I didn't wear it much because I'm not a diamond person but I am instead a lover of colored stones so I had this violet natural spinel put in it. I'm feeling some guilt over this so I probably will put the diamond back into the ring and keep the stone until later, much later.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Well here's the rest. The first is a small band that some day may become part of a stacked group. The second is a white gold ring mixing contemporary design with classic almost old fashioned. The stone is a Burmese natural spinel without heat. This reminds me so much of my daughter's  taste I think I probably had it made for her without realizing it until I saw the finished product. It seems more her than it does me. The last picture is of a ring from my mother which had an emerald cut diamond in it. I didn't wear it much because I'm not a diamond person but I am instead a lover of colored stones so I had this violet natural spinel put in it. I'm feeling some guilt over this so I probably will put the diamond back into the ring and keep the stone until later, much later.
> 
> View attachment 3079577
> View attachment 3079578
> View attachment 3079579
> View attachment 3079580



Love them all...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Well here's the rest. The first is a small band that some day may become part of a stacked group. The second is a white gold ring mixing contemporary design with classic almost old fashioned. The stone is a Burmese natural spinel without heat. This reminds me so much of my daughter's  taste I think I probably had it made for her without realizing it until I saw the finished product. It seems more her than it does me. The last picture is of a ring from my mother which had an emerald cut diamond in it. I didn't wear it much because I'm not a diamond person but I am instead a lover of colored stones so I had this violet natural spinel put in it. I'm feeling some guilt over this so I probably will put the diamond back into the ring and keep the stone until later, much later.
> 
> View attachment 3079577
> View attachment 3079578
> View attachment 3079579
> View attachment 3079580


Love the violet spinel...wear it! You only go around once..........................


----------



## Cilifene

I just saw a lion .....


----------



## Cilifene

Lol ...


----------



## Cilifene

Or was it a Siamese that roar .....


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Skyqueen!!


----------



## udalrike

I hope that the next visit at the vet will be much better, Meg!

Izzy, WOW!!!! Such wonderful jewelry! Your daughter will be delighted...

Love your cat, Cilifene!


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> Or was it a Siamese that roar .....



Is this really a Siamese? Looks beautiful, a bit alien &#128062;


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am going to try. I have been ridiculous too. Not only that but Sammie is going to probably need another surgery. She has had a lump on her back and has been to the vet now 3 times for it. It isn't cancerous according to the lab results, but it hasn't gone away with the oral medications either. We took her back yesterday because she hasn't been eating well and has been really restless. The oral meds made her sick. The vet gave her an antibiotic shot hoping to clear up the lump which she believes is an infection. We are giving her a few days to get her strength up and then she will have to go back. So there is another few thousand on top of the money we already spent. Poor girl has had so many things wrong with her. She was not happy about being at the vet either. She let the tech do what she needed to do but by the time the vet came in she wouldn't even let her touch her. Even with her back to the vet she knew the difference between my hand on her and the vets. Every time the vet tried to touch her she growled and hissed. She has developed quite a reputation there. I guess on the up side when the vet takes the lump out she can clean her teeth at the same time.


Oh, Meg, that is very upsetting. I don't blame poor Sammie; the vet's office is where Bad Things Happen. Sometimes I feel like growling and hissing in my doctor's office, too! 
I hope she does okay with the surgery, but it must be so stressful for you to see her sick and restless.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> In making this I consulted with Skyqueen to help get the maximum effect for the morganite stone.
> View attachment 3079473
> 
> 
> This ring is my favorite and it's totally plain but custom done in Rose gold and a tourmaline stone in a deep Rose color. It took months to find the stone in the right size and the right color.
> 
> The tourmaline is a pinky ring. I put a side picture up of the tourmaline ring so you can see why I had a custom done. It is a comfort band ordered from a gold company designed for fingers like mine. The jeweler here made the head, cut the band and set the head. So I suppose it's semi custom but he did a nice professional job insuring the proper set. To like this one has to like plain things.
> 
> View attachment 3079482
> View attachment 3079483
> View attachment 3079484


Both pieces are simply beautiful, Izzy. I love the designs... they really bring out the beauty of the stones. What an interesting setting for the pinky ring! I never knew a stone could be "set back" like that. It looks very comfortable! The pink tourmaline is a stunning color. And of course, as you know, I am SUCH a sucker for rose gold!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love the violet spinel...wear it! You only go around once..........................


Gotta say, I agree with SQ on this!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Lol ...


Ooooooh... fierce! A great big jungle cat!


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> I want to see pictures of your jewelry!  I am with you on Ban Island. Though I have managed to sell 3 bags this week. I need to sell a lot more until I get back to spend city . I better do it soon too since I am going to SCP to pick up my Chopard Happy Sport watch that went in for service. Very expensive and then I have to go to Hermes to return some shoes. That is always dangerous. Though I will have a credit so I guess technically that won't count /
> 
> 
> Gorgeous C.
> 
> That is my kind of bag!
> 
> Beautiful Udalrike.



Meg, you are performing a HEROIC task by taking upon yourself to revive and inviterte the whole American economy - just keep working at it please and then we'll be able to feel the effects here in Europe as well, we sure need it, especially the Greeks will be forever greatful


----------



## Trudysmom

I went to lunch with hubby today, then errands. Shorter hair cut now.

I wore one of my Willis bags.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch with hubby today, then errands. Shorter hair cut now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.


Cute hairstyle! And probably super comfy in the heat. Love the Willis bag with your top.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm guessing they win... can't wait to find out!


I am back from the jeweler. I will have you know I didn't buy anything  Not only that I found a bag when going through my bags to start selling them that hadn't been used and it was purchased at Nordstrom with the receipt in the bag. I stopped there too and was able to return it. I wore a DVF dress, Legend sandals, Colvert Birkin and brought my Tyger Tyger shawl to the jewelers where I did need it. 


ElainePG said:


> Just sayin'...:giggles:



However my MIL was with me and bought me a RG ring with diamonds. The diamonds form a Star of David so she said I had to have it .


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch with hubby today, then errands. Shorter hair cut now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.



You look great. I like your haircut. I am getting mine chopped tomorrow. I need a wash and wear cut with taking care of my MIL. I rarely have a chance to even blow it dry much less try and style it.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Well here's the rest. The first is a small band that some day may become part of a stacked group. The second is a white gold ring mixing contemporary design with classic almost old fashioned. The stone is a Burmese natural spinel without heat. This reminds me so much of my daughter's  taste I think I probably had it made for her without realizing it until I saw the finished product. It seems more her than it does me. The last picture is of a ring from my mother which had an emerald cut diamond in it. I didn't wear it much because I'm not a diamond person but I am instead a lover of colored stones so I had this violet natural spinel put in it. I'm feeling some guilt over this so I probably will put the diamond back into the ring and keep the stone until later, much later.
> 
> View attachment 3079577
> View attachment 3079578
> View attachment 3079579
> View attachment 3079580


Izzy, they are all beautiful. If you love the ring that was your moms the way it is now the best I am sure that is how she would want you to wear it.


Cilifene said:


> I just saw a lion .....





Cilifene said:


> Lol ...





Cilifene said:


> Or was it a Siamese that roar .....



 Adorable.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Meg, that is very upsetting. I don't blame poor Sammie; the vet's office is where Bad Things Happen. Sometimes I feel like growling and hissing in my doctor's office, too!
> I hope she does okay with the surgery, but it must be so stressful for you to see her sick and restless.


Yeah, Sammie has had more than her share of vet visits. She can be downright scary. Given that one of the vet techs has a permanent scar down his forearm from her last hospital stay she does have a reputation. She ate like a champ this morning and seems to be feeling better. We will give it a few more days before we take her back for the final evaluation.


eliwon said:


> Meg, you are performing a HEROIC task by taking upon yourself to revive and inviterte the whole American economy - just keep working at it please and then we'll be able to feel the effects here in Europe as well, we sure need it, especially the Greeks will be forever greatful


 Perhaps I should hop a plane and get to Europe asap.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I just saw a lion .....


 


Cilifene said:


> Lol ...


 


Cilifene said:


> Or was it a Siamese that roar .....


Unbelievable pics, Cilifene!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch with hubby today, then errands. Shorter hair cut now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.


Love the hair...nice swing length!



megt10 said:


> I am back from the jeweler. I will have you know I didn't buy anything  Not only that I found a bag when going through my bags to start selling them that hadn't been used and it was purchased at Nordstrom with the receipt in the bag. I stopped there too and was able to return it. I wore a DVF dress, Legend sandals, Colvert Birkin and brought my Tyger Tyger shawl to the jewelers where I did need it.
> 
> 
> However my MIL was with me and bought me a RG ring with diamonds. The diamonds form a Star of David so she said I had to have it .


LOL! It does look like the Star of David!


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> I am back from the jeweler. I will have you know I didn't buy anything  Not only that I found a bag when going through my bags to start selling them that hadn't been used and it was purchased at Nordstrom with the receipt in the bag. I stopped there too and was able to return it. I wore a DVF dress, Legend sandals, Colvert Birkin and brought my Tyger Tyger shawl to the jewelers where I did need it.
> 
> 
> However my MIL was with me and bought me a RG ring with diamonds. The diamonds form a Star of David so she said I had to have it .


Such a pretty ring and great photos!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I am back from the jeweler. I will have you know I didn't buy anything  Not only that I found a bag when going through my bags to start selling them that hadn't been used and it was purchased at Nordstrom with the receipt in the bag. I stopped there too and was able to return it. I wore a DVF dress, Legend sandals, Colvert Birkin and brought my Tyger Tyger shawl to the jewelers where I did need it.
> 
> 
> However my MIL was with me and bought me a RG ring with diamonds. The diamonds form a Star of David so she said I had to have it .



So pretty! Love the diamonds and the rose gold.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> I just saw a lion .....



What a fabulous picture! Marvelous looking cat.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Love the hair...nice swing length!
> 
> 
> LOL! It does look like the Star of David!


I know. My jeweler got it because he knew I would like it.


Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty ring and great photos!


Than you.


Izzy48 said:


> So pretty! Love the diamonds and the rose gold.



Thanks izzy I love it too. It is all the more special that it was a gift. I am very sentimental that way.


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> I hope that the next visit at the vet will be much better, Meg!
> 
> Izzy, WOW!!!! Such wonderful jewelry! Your daughter will be delighted...
> 
> Love your cat, Cilifene!



Thanks udarike.



eliwon said:


> Is this really a Siamese? Looks beautiful, a bit alien &#128062;



Hehe, yeah an alien Siamese 



ElainePG said:


> Ooooooh... fierce! A great big jungle cat!



Lol 



megt10 said:


> Izzy, they are all beautiful. If you love the ring that was your moms the way it is now the best I am sure that is how she would want you to wear it.
> 
> Adorable.



Thanks Meg.




Izzy48 said:


> What a fabulous picture! Marvelous looking cat.



Thanks Izzy.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Unbelievable pics, Cilifene!



Thanks SQ


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch with hubby today, then errands. Shorter hair cut now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.



Very nice Trudy....



megt10 said:


> I am back from the jeweler. I will have you know I didn't buy anything  Not only that I found a bag when going through my bags to start selling them that hadn't been used and it was purchased at Nordstrom with the receipt in the bag. I stopped there too and was able to return it. I wore a DVF dress, Legend sandals, Colvert Birkin and brought my Tyger Tyger shawl to the jewelers where I did need it.
> However my MIL was with me and bought me a RG ring with diamonds. The diamonds form a Star of David so she said I had to have it .



Love the ring. Great outfit Meg - I love the H shoes.......


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Very nice Trudy....
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ring. Great outfit Meg - I love the H shoes.......



Thank you C. I love the shoes too. They were very comfortable and it was my first time wearing them.


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> In making this I consulted with Skyqueen to help get the maximum effect for the morganite stone.
> View attachment 3079473
> 
> 
> This ring is my favorite and it's totally plain but custom done in Rose gold and a tourmaline stone in a deep Rose color. It took months to find the stone in the right size and the right color.
> 
> The tourmaline is a pinky ring. I put a side picture up of the tourmaline ring so you can see why I had a custom done. It is a comfort band ordered from a gold company designed for fingers like mine. The jeweler here made the head, cut the band and set the head. So I suppose it's semi custom but he did a nice professional job insuring the proper set. To like this one has to like plain things.
> 
> View attachment 3079482
> View attachment 3079483
> View attachment 3079484


Beaautiful Izzy, I'm glad you shared pics!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am back from the jeweler. I will have you know I didn't buy anything  Not only that *I found a bag when going through my bags to start selling them that hadn't been used and it was purchased at Nordstrom with the receipt in the bag*. I stopped there too and was able to return it. I wore a DVF dress, Legend sandals, Colvert Birkin and brought my Tyger Tyger shawl to the jewelers where I did need it.
> 
> 
> However my MIL was with me and bought me a RG ring with diamonds. *The diamonds form a Star of David so she said I had to have it* .



That's a funny story about the Nordstrom bag with the receipt still in it! It was great that they were able to take it back, but of course, that's Nordstrom for you. I guess it wasn't a bag you were thrilled with, or else you would have already been carrying it. So it all worked out.

Your MIL's present to you is simply gorgeous. Which hand will you wear it on?


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> I am back from the jeweler. I will have you know I didn't buy anything  Not only that I found a bag when going through my bags to start selling them that hadn't been used and it was purchased at Nordstrom with the receipt in the bag. I stopped there too and was able to return it. I wore a DVF dress, Legend sandals, Colvert Birkin and brought my Tyger Tyger shawl to the jewelers where I did need it.
> 
> 
> However my MIL was with me and bought me a RG ring with diamonds. The diamonds form a Star of David so she said I had to have it .


Wow,  your mil is a sweetheart just like you!  Beautiful ring


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's a funny story about the Nordstrom bag with the receipt still in it! It was great that they were able to take it back, but of course, that's Nordstrom for you. I guess it wasn't a bag you were thrilled with, or else you would have already been carrying it. So it all worked out.
> 
> Your MIL's present to you is simply gorgeous. Which hand will you wear it on?


I liked the bag a lot but when you have too many bags you just can't use them all. It was a red Givenchy crossbody bag that I planned on wearing when I take my MIL in the wheelchair shopping. We just don't go very often anymore so it just never got used. 
The ring I will wear on my right ring finger. That is pretty much the only finger I wear rings on. I do have a couple of pinky rings, but I hardly ever wear them.


mkpurselover said:


> Wow,  your mil is a sweetheart just like you!  Beautiful ring


Yes, she is. Thank you.


----------



## megt10

Heading out to a tea party, lol. The dress is Leota, sandals Prada, bag Akris and the pup Misha. Oh and a not so great picture of the ring I got worn.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Heading out to a tea party, lol. The dress is Leota, sandals Prada, bag Akris and the pup Misha. Oh and a not so great picture of the ring I got worn.


You and Misha look adorable! Is Misha going to the tea party, too?

I didn't know you had an Akris bag in blue... I just knew about the pink one. Does this one fold up like origami, too?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Heading out to a tea party, lol. The dress is Leota, sandals Prada, bag Akris and the pup Misha. Oh and a not so great picture of the ring I got worn.



Like Elaine said, adorable both of you


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You and Misha look adorable! Is Misha going to the tea party, too?
> 
> I didn't know you had an Akris bag in blue... I just knew about the pink one. Does this one fold up like origami, too?



Yes this one does too. I didn't have time to switch to a small wallet since this is the mini. This was my original one that sold me on the design. Open it is quite roomy. Misha did not go to the party. We left very early to take Nick to the vet. He has had a cough for the last few days and right before we left he either coughed up blood or got a nose bleed. We are at the vet right now he has a temperature and they are doing X-rays right now.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Yes this one does too. I didn't have time to switch to a small wallet since this is the mini. This was my original one that sold me on the design. Open it is quite roomy. Misha did not go to the party. We left very early to take Nick to the vet. He has had a cough for the last few days and right before we left he either coughed up blood or got a nose bleed. We are at the vet right now he has a temperature and they are doing X-rays right now.


Fingers crossed for Nick!


----------



## megt10

Thank you. He has congestive heart failure and a stage 2 heart mummer. I have to make an appointment with a cardiologist. I am still here waiting for medication for him. It has been a long day. I can't believe how fast this came on. He had his senior wellness exam and teeth cleaned in May.


----------



## megt10

Thank you.


----------



## nascar fan

Crazy mixture of brands today.  MK skirt, Chanel shoes, Balenciaga bag. [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you. He has congestive heart failure and a stage 2 heart mummer. I have to make an appointment with a cardiologist. I am still here waiting for medication for him. It has been a long day. I can't believe how fast this came on. He had his senior wellness exam and teeth cleaned in May.


Oh, Meg, I'm so sorry to hear it! It just seems to be one thing after another with your furbabies. First Sammie, and now Nick. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3081496
> 
> Crazy mixture of brands today.  MK skirt, Chanel shoes, Balenciaga bag. [emoji4]


Looking majorly fierce, nascar! Is that a Bal City bag with gold hw?


----------



## chessmont

meg I hope it isn't anything really serious with your pup.  Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3081496
> 
> Crazy mixture of brands today.  MK skirt, Chanel shoes, Balenciaga bag. [emoji4]



Really good outfit,  I like the mix of brands. Put together well.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Beaautiful Izzy, I'm glad you shared pics!



Thanks mkpurselover, can't wait to see your things. With everything going out in the house, it will be a long time until I get anything else!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3081496
> 
> Crazy mixture of brands today.  MK skirt, Chanel shoes, Balenciaga bag. [emoji4]


NAs, you look amazing! I had to look again when I read Balenciaga bag. Everything is perfect and it's good to see you here.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, Meg, I'm so sorry to hear it! It just seems to be one thing after another with your furbabies. First Sammie, and now Nick. Sending good thoughts your way.





chessmont said:


> meg I hope it isn't anything really serious with your pup.  Sending good thoughts your way...



Thank you so much ladies for the thoughts. Yes, Elaine it does seem like one thing after another. I am exhausted and am going to bed, but I wanted to say you all.


----------



## Mandy4400

Sorry you just missed your chance for I got the last one...a Soft Ricky Zip 40 in gorgeous lipstick red from RL website.  $3500 down to $1,369,  61% discount!  Other colors like the black and camel are still available but sadly, not on sale.  Good luck on finding yours...suggest you regularly check the site for RL's occasional sale/clearance events.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you. He has congestive heart failure and a stage 2 heart mummer. I have to make an appointment with a cardiologist. I am still here waiting for medication for him. It has been a long day. I can't believe how fast this came on. He had his senior wellness exam and teeth cleaned in May.


Terrible! How old is he?



Mandy4400 said:


> Sorry you just missed your chance for I got the last one...a Soft Ricky Zip 40 in gorgeous lipstick red from RL website.  $3500 down to $1,369,  61% discount!  Other colors like the black and camel are still available but sadly, not on sale.  Good luck on finding yours...suggest you regularly check the site for RL's occasional sale/clearance events.


LOL! I think you posted in the wrong thread but welcome, anyway!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Terrible! How old is he?
> 
> 
> LOL! I think you posted in the wrong thread but welcome, anyway!



He will be 13 in September.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you. He has congestive heart failure and a stage 2 heart mummer. I have to make an appointment with a cardiologist. I am still here waiting for medication for him. It has been a long day. I can't believe how fast this came on. He had his senior wellness exam and teeth cleaned in May.



Oh dear Meg, I'm so sorry! 
Hugs


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3081496
> 
> Crazy mixture of brands today.  MK skirt, Chanel shoes, Balenciaga bag. [emoji4]



Looking hot Nas  is it a metal edge City?


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear Meg, I'm so sorry!
> Hugs



Thank you, C. He slept well last night thanks to the medicine that he got. It's just like what I went through with Beau. Only Beau was almost 17.


----------



## udalrike

Thinking of you too, Meg!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you, C. He slept well last night thanks to the medicine that he got. It's just like what I went through with Beau. Only Beau was almost 17.



It's so hard when our pets get sick - of cause we know they wont be here forever ...but still so hard....
More hugs to you..


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear Meg, I'm so sorry!
> Hugs



Oh Meg, I am terribly sorry as well. Hopefully they can manage his CHF. I do so hate this for you and your little guy. We will certainly hope his condition can be managed for some time.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Thinking of you too, Meg!





Cilifene said:


> It's so hard when our pets get sick - of cause we know they wont be here forever ...but still so hard....
> More hugs to you..





Izzy48 said:


> Oh Meg, I am terribly sorry as well. Hopefully they can manage his CHF. I do so hate this for you and your little guy. We will certainly hope his condition can be managed for some time.



Thank you ladies so much. It is hard to think about losing Nick especially so soon after Beau. I am trying to prepare myself mentally but no matter how you try it just never works. In the meantime I am going to get him to the specialist. I won't take extrodinary measures to keep him with me but as long as he seems happy and pain free I will do all that I can.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I won't take extrodinary measures to keep him with me but as long as he seems happy and pain free I will do all that I can.


That's my criteria, too...pain free and can still eat and have some quality of life. [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> That's my criteria, too...pain free and can still eat and have some quality of life. [emoji8]



Exactly, I know he will let me know when it is time.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies so much. It is hard to think about losing Nick especially so soon after Beau. I am trying to prepare myself mentally but no matter how you try it just never works. In the meantime I am going to get him to the specialist. I won't take extrodinary measures to keep him with me but *as long as he seems happy and pain free I will do all that I can*.





skyqueen said:


> *That's my criteria, too*...pain free and can still eat and have some quality of life. [emoji8]



Mine too......


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Trudysmom

We went to lunch and then I bought a new maxi skirt. I wore a D&B double handle satchel today.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then I bought a new maxi skirt. I wore a D&B double handle satchel today.


That's a really pretty dress you're wearing today, Trudys! It's a perfect match for your bag, and it has a kind of 1940s vintage-y look to it. Terrific outfit!


----------



## Izzy48

While clearing out emails I found an ad from the designer my son chose a couple of bags for me as a gift. I saw the piece of luggage shown below and my first thought is the case would be a great piece to use to decorate a den or to enjoy in a favorite room. After looking closely at it, I think it is a fun piece of luggage and well done inside. The floral one has a train case to go with it. Both are so vintage and unusual they interest me.  Patrick Nash, the designer, has wonderful ideas with her designs. I can only wish her the best. 

http://www.patricianashdesigns.com/shop/terminus-overnighter-signature-map


----------



## mkpurselover

Hi ladies, my jewelry is here! Sorry my photo is not better but I'm not so good at this.  Earring are stock photo from the jeweler, the necklace is mine.  The sapphires are the same colors but the pics are different.  They are all more the color of the necklace.  The necklace is a diamond halo with about .77 carat sapphire.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then I bought a new maxi skirt. I wore a D&B double handle satchel today.



Very lovely Trudy. Is the bag ostrich or embossed? It's beautiful.....


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my jewelry is here! Sorry my photo is not better but I'm not so good at this.  Earring are stock photo from the jeweler, the necklace is mine.  The sapphires are the same colors but the pics are different.  They are all more the color of the necklace.  The necklace is a diamond halo with about .77 carat sapphire.



Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

izzy48 said:


> while clearing out emails i found an ad from the designer my son chose a couple of bags for me as a gift. I saw the piece of luggage shown below and my first thought is the case would be a great piece to use to decorate a den or to enjoy in a favorite room. After looking closely at it, i think it is a fun piece of luggage and well done inside. The floral one has a train case to go with it. Both are so vintage and unusual they interest me.  Patrick nash, the designer, has wonderful ideas with her designs. I can only wish her the best.
> 
> http://www.patricianashdesigns.com/shop/terminus-overnighter-signature-map



Beautiful!!


----------



## udalrike

One week ago I was able to meet an American friend from purseforum in Germany and she gave me this wristlet from Patricia Nash:


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> One week ago I was able to meet an American friend from purseforum in Germany and she gave me this wristlet from Patricia Nash:
> 
> View attachment 3084193



Cute ..I like it


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Cilifene!
Here it is at home...    :


----------



## udalrike

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my jewelry is here! Sorry my photo is not better but I'm not so good at this.  Earring are stock photo from the jeweler, the necklace is mine.  The sapphires are the same colors but the pics are different.  They are all more the color of the necklace.  The necklace is a diamond halo with about .77 carat sapphire.



Gorgeous jewelry!


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my jewelry is here! Sorry my photo is not better but I'm not so good at this.  Earring are stock photo from the jeweler, the necklace is mine.  The sapphires are the same colors but the pics are different.  They are all more the color of the necklace.  The necklace is a diamond halo with about .77 carat sapphire.




MK, those are absolutely gorgeous! The chain is very pretty as well. Enjoy and wear in good health. You picked beautiful pieces.


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> One week ago I was able to meet an American friend from purseforum in Germany and she gave me this wristlet from Patricia Nash:
> 
> View attachment 3084193



I recognize the wristlet. She (Patrica Nash) was a designer for several high end brands before she started her own business. Her designs have a country feel to them and unique.  However, her new ones are less so. She travels in Europe a lot and spends much of her time in Italy. All of her leathers come from Italy. Her first show room is in the city where I live and she is based from the same place.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> That's my criteria, too...pain free and can still eat and have some quality of life. [emoji8]



Totally agree...my 17 year old cat, Sedona, is still doing well...but we are watching her closely.  Test results are good...she is almost totally deaf and doesn't use the litter box (we are managing that well at last, thank goodness), and usually enjoys eating.  She is senile, but loves (most of the time) to be rubbed.

It is very difficult, but rewarding too.  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then I bought a new maxi skirt. I wore a D&B double handle satchel today.


Beautiful outfit and bag. I love the ostrich look.


mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my jewelry is here! Sorry my photo is not better but I'm not so good at this.  Earring are stock photo from the jeweler, the necklace is mine.  The sapphires are the same colors but the pics are different.  They are all more the color of the necklace.  The necklace is a diamond halo with about .77 carat sapphire.


Oh MK. So beautiful. Wear them in the best of health.


udalrike said:


> One week ago I was able to meet an American friend from purseforum in Germany and she gave me this wristlet from Patricia Nash:
> 
> View attachment 3084193


That is so sweet. It's so nice when you can actually meet up with people that you have gotten to know through tpf.


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> Totally agree...my 17 year old cat, Sedona, is still doing well...but we are watching her closely.  Test results are good...she is almost totally deaf and doesn't use the litter box (we are managing that well at last, thank goodness), and usually enjoys eating.  She is senile, but loves (most of the time) to be rubbed.
> 
> *It is very difficult, but rewarding too*.  &#10084;&#65039;



The beginning and the end of life with animals are the hardest parts. I agree as long as they are happy and have a good quality of life without pain I will do whatever I need to do for them. With Beau, I had to get up several times in the middle of the night to let him out as he couldn't hold it very long anymore. I am starting that with Nick now. The vet told me he has a tiny bladder. If I am going to be gone for more than a few hours I arrange for a dog walker to come and take them out. We still have the occasional accident but like you are managing.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then I bought a new maxi skirt. I wore a D&B double handle satchel today.


Always loved this bag, Trudy! 



mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my jewelry is here! Sorry my photo is not better but I'm not so good at this.  Earring are stock photo from the jeweler, the necklace is mine.  The sapphires are the same colors but the pics are different.  They are all more the color of the necklace.  The necklace is a diamond halo with about .77 carat sapphire.


Gorgeous, MK...post these beauties in the Jewelry Forum, too!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> One week ago I was able to meet an American friend from purseforum in Germany and she gave me this wristlet from Patricia Nash:
> 
> View attachment 3084193


What a nice treat, udalrike!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> The beginning and the end of life with animals are the hardest parts. I agree as long as they are happy and have a good quality of life without pain I will do whatever I need to do for them. With Beau, I had to get up several times in the middle of the night to let him out as he couldn't hold it very long anymore. I am starting that with Nick now. The vet told me he has a tiny bladder. If I am going to be gone for more than a few hours I arrange for a dog walker to come and take them out. We still have the occasional accident but like you are managing.



Oh Meg, I'm so sorry - You are in my thoughts.....
Our Siamese is really stressing us at again - he has calicivirus and a chronic redness /infection in the back of his mouth. He has good periods and less good periods. 
Yes, he is a Siamese and Siamese do talk a lot I know that  But at moment, he is really talking/roaring too much....again..


----------



## Cilifene

Tried to put the strap on Alma double for a shorter shoulder strap - what do you think?


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!





udalrike said:


> Gorgeous jewelry!





Izzy48 said:


> MK, those are absolutely gorgeous! The chain is very pretty as well. Enjoy and wear in good health. You picked beautiful pieces.





megt10 said:


> Oh MK. So beautiful. Wear them in the best of health.





skyqueen said:


> Thanks so much for all your comments.  I need to work on better pics of the necklace - my photo is not doing it justice.


----------



## Cilifene

Two more pics  

Phillip Lim silk pants 
Ganni silk shirt 
IRO jacket


----------



## mkpurselover

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then I bought a new maxi skirt. I wore a D&B double handle satchel today.



Beautiful Trudy, I love colorful bags



udalrike said:


> One week ago I was able to meet an American friend from purseforum in Germany and she gave me this wristlet from Patricia Nash:
> 
> View attachment 3084193


 very nice, love the design



Cilifene said:


> Tried to put the strap on Alma double for a shorter shoulder strap - what do you think?


Purse and outfit look great!


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> I recognize the wristlet. She (Patrica Nash) was a designer for several high end brands before she started her own business. Her designs have a country feel to them and unique.  However, her new ones are less so. She travels in Europe a lot and spends much of her time in Italy. All of her leathers come from Italy. Her first show room is in the city where I live and she is based from the same place.




Her purses are really nice. I have never seen her things before....


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> Two more pics
> 
> Phillip Lim silk pants
> Ganni silk shirt
> IRO jacket




You look great!
Like the shorter strap too!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Skyqueen and Meg!

Skyqueen, I saw your beautiful necklace on the "Semiprecious stones like amber and lapislazuli" thread. WOW!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, MKpurselover!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh Meg, I'm so sorry - You are in my thoughts.....
> Our Siamese is really stressing us at again - he has calicivirus and a chronic redness /infection in the back of his mouth. He has good periods and less good periods.
> Yes, he is a Siamese and Siamese do talk a lot I know that  But at moment, he is really talking/roaring too much....again..


Thank you C. Sammie still isn't out of the woods yet either. At her last visit to the vet her lump was bigger. The vet gave her a different antibiotic shot and that has helped. The lump is much smaller. Though since it is thought to be an infection if it doesn't go away by the end of this week we will need to schedule her for surgery. She has a lot of Siamese in her I think. She is a huge talker. Since this all started she has been talking more than normal when she isn't hiding. She has started eating again which is good. I hope that you are able to resolve your kitty's problem soon. Sammie gets sores on her mouth about twice a year and she gets a steroid shot that makes the sore disappear within a day.


Cilifene said:


> Tried to put the strap on Alma double for a shorter shoulder strap - what do you think?





Cilifene said:


> Two more pics
> 
> Phillip Lim silk pants
> Ganni silk shirt
> IRO jacket



Love it. Great outfit.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you C. Sammie still isn't out of the woods yet either. At her last visit to the vet her lump was bigger. The vet gave her a different antibiotic shot and that has helped. The lump is much smaller. Though since it is thought to be an infection if it doesn't go away by the end of this week we will need to schedule her for surgery. She has a lot of Siamese in her I think. She is a huge talker. Since this all started she has been talking more than normal when she isn't hiding. She has started eating again which is good. I hope that you are able to resolve your kitty's problem soon. Sammie gets sores on her mouth about twice a year and she gets a steroid shot that makes the sore disappear within a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Great outfit.



Thanks Meg! Oh poor Sammie. Our Siamese Ymer, got an antibiotic shot too, and we even got som medicin to give him to boost the immune system. As the vet said, we can't cure him, but we can try to boost his immune system. Later yesterday he throw up a lot, he usually don't do that... even though he got all his theeth removed except the canines cause of Calici virus. It had to be done, cause the virus was painful.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg! Oh poor Sammie. Our Siamese Ymer, got an antibiotic shot too, and we even got som medicin to give him to boost the immune system. As the vet said, we can't cure him, but we can try to boost his immune system. Later yesterday he throw up a lot, he usually don't do that... even though he got all his theeth removed except the canines cause of Calici virus. It had to be done, cause the virus was painful.



Oh, poor Ymer. I hope that he feels better soon. We are going to call the vet today and make an appointment to have the lump removed from Sammie. It was almost gone yesterday morning but last night it was back and almost as big as it was when all of this started. It's just one thing after another.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Oh, poor Ymer. I hope that he feels better soon. We are going to call the vet today and make an appointment to have the lump removed from Sammie. It was almost gone yesterday morning but last night it was back and almost as big as it was when all of this started. It's just one thing after another.



Thanks Meg! he is fine just now  Hope you got Sammie an appointment soon and she gets better quickly.
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg! he is fine just now  Hope you got Sammie an appointment soon and she gets better quickly.
> &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks, C. I am glad that he is fine now.


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg! Oh poor Sammie. Our Siamese Ymer, got an antibiotic shot too, and we even got som medicin to give him to boost the immune system. As the vet said, we can't cure him, but we can try to boost his immune system. Later yesterday he throw up a lot, he usually don't do that... even though he got all his theeth removed except the canines cause of Calici virus. It had to be done, cause the virus was painful.



I wonder if it is a Siamese thing?  Our Siamese had all of his teeth removed except the canines due to infection.  The effect was even showing up in his blood work.

I hope Ymer is better soon!


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> I wonder if it is a Siamese thing?  Our Siamese had all of his teeth removed except the canines due to infection.  The effect was even showing up in his blood work.
> 
> I hope Ymer is better soon!



Oh that sounds awful. We have scheduled Sammies surgery for Friday. We are still waiting on Nicks X-ray results. The animal hospital forgot to charge us for the X-Rays. I called them when I got home to let them know. The girl I spoke with said she would look into it. I told her I could give her a cc number or they could just add it to my bill. Well when I spoke to the vet tonight regarding Sammie she asked about Nick. She had seen him in the back Friday when we were there and she is our regular vet. So she pulls his chart and can't find the report. Then she sees we weren't charged. I was so mad. I told her I called to tell them and can't believe they didn't send them out especially since it was there mistake and I called to rectify it after spending 4 hours there Friday. She has since sent them out and I will have the results in the morning. Ok rant over. Hope you ladies are having a good weekend.


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> I wonder if it is a Siamese thing?  Our Siamese had all of his teeth removed except the canines due to infection.  The effect was even showing up in his blood work.
> 
> I hope Ymer is better soon!



Thanks cheesmont!!!  ..I believe it is - one of our Burmese had the same problem though....


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Oh that sounds awful. We have scheduled Sammies surgery for Friday. We are still waiting on Nicks X-ray results. The animal hospital forgot to charge us for the X-Rays. I called them when I got home to let them know. The girl I spoke with said she would look into it. I told her I could give her a cc number or they could just add it to my bill. Well when I spoke to the vet tonight regarding Sammie she asked about Nick. She had seen him in the back Friday when we were there and she is our regular vet. So she pulls his chart and can't find the report. Then she sees we weren't charged. I was so mad. I told her I called to tell them and can't believe they didn't send them out especially since it was there mistake and I called to rectify it after spending 4 hours there Friday. She has since sent them out and I will have the results in the morning. Ok rant over. Hope you ladies are having a good weekend.



Glad to hear Sammies surgery is so soon 
Oh no, what a mess with the report and charge


----------



## Cilifene

Totally mm when it was new. 
And now 6-7 months later with a lovely patina.


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Looking hot Nas  is it a metal edge City?


It is. 
First season.
It's ok but I could live without it.  Not my cup of tea.  I do have one, however, that is my cup of tea.  This one.  I love it.  Anthracite.


----------



## nascar fan

did I show yall the new bag?  I can't remember.


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful Trudy, I love colorful bags
> 
> very nice, love the design
> 
> 
> Purse and outfit look great!



Thanks mk 



udalrike said:


> You look great!
> Like the shorter strap too!



Thanks Udalrike,


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> It is.
> First season.
> It's ok but I could live without it.  Not my cup of tea.  I do have one, however, that is my cup of tea.  This one.  I love it.  Anthracite.





nascar fan said:


> did I show yall the new bag?  I can't remember.



Both very nice - Bal and MJ


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> It is.
> First season.
> It's ok but I could live without it.  Not my cup of tea.  I do have one, however, that is my cup of tea.  This one.  I love it.  Anthracite.


I know what you mean, nas... I would be completely lost without my Anthracite Town! I don't have a black one, and I wouldn't mind owning one if it fell out of a tree, but I'm not desperate for one, if that makes sense.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> did I show yall the new bag?  I can't remember.


You never did post it in this thread, and I've been waiting to see it. SUH a gorgeous color! Model pix


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Tried to put the strap on Alma double for a shorter shoulder strap - what do you think?


Cilifene, I love your IRO blue boucle jacket.  Went to look them up, but they only make very small sizes, darn.  Well, I love the whole outfit, but I'm always mad for blues! And the Alma looks great with this.


----------



## ElainePG

We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Totally mm when it was new.
> And now 6-7 months later with a lovely patina.


It looks so beautiful with the patina, cilifene! The difference is amazing. 

How do you get it to change color so evenly? Do you put a product on it? Or do you put it in the sunlight and keep rotating it, as though it's getting a sun tan?


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.


Elaine, looks great - I love the EF top and H scarf


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Cilifene, I love your IRO blue boucle jacket.  Went to look them up, but they only make very small sizes, darn.  Well, I love the whole outfit, but I'm always mad for blues! And the Alma looks great with this.



Thanks you very much dear!  oh, sorry about sizing. I'm sure other brands makes something similar.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.



Looking great Elaine! I love this bag 



ElainePG said:


> It looks so beautiful with the patina, cilifene! The difference is amazing.
> 
> How do you get it to change color so evenly? Do you put a product on it? Or do you put it in the sunlight and keep rotating it, as though it's getting a sun tan?



Lol, thanks dear, I use it every day at work. Every second week I wipe the vachetta and hw very gently with baby wipes :
http://youtu.be/Gir0kYMuVuM


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> did I show yall the new bag?  I can't remember.


Beautiful quilting and I love the belt on the front.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.




Nice!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.


 Wonderful outfit, Elaine!  And the bag is perfect with the outfit--so you HAD to wear it!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.


A very pretty outfit and bag. Sounds like a nice day.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, looks great - I love the EF top and H scarf


Thank you, mk! I remember you like EF tops too, right? I recently got this one on sale... I love the color! And it's your color too, isn't it? BLUE!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Looking great Elaine! I love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, thanks dear, I use it every day at work. Every second week I wipe the vachetta and hw very gently with baby wipes :
> http://youtu.be/Gir0kYMuVuM


Thank you, cilifene! And thank you for explaining the "trick" of getting such a beautiful patina on the vachetta. I knew there had to be a reason why it came out so even!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Nice!


Thank you, Izzy... my NR "bag twin"!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Wonderful outfit, Elaine!  And the bag is perfect with the outfit--so you HAD to wear it!


Thank you, barbee, and I'm glad you see what I meant about the bag. It was a hot (well, hot for the coast) day today, so suede really wasn't appropriate, but I must say I felt very pulled-together!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty outfit and bag. Sounds like a nice day.


Thank you, Trudys! Yes, we had a great time. It's always fun to show off the aquarium to out-of-town visitors.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, mk! I remember you like EF tops too, right? I recently got this one on sale... I love the color! And it's your color too, isn't it? BLUE!!!


That's me, blue and purple !


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.



Wonderful outfit and bag, Elaine! I bet you had a good time...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Totally mm when it was new.
> And now 6-7 months later with a lovely patina.


Love the Totally...I wore my Azur Totally last weekend. Great for summer................



ElainePG said:


> We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.


LOL! The scarf was perfect...fish approved!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Wonderful outfit and bag, Elaine! I bet you had a good time...


Thank you, Uli... it was a lot of fun! Today we're driving our guests down the coast to have lunch at one of our favoriet restaurants. Another very hot & sunny day... lots of sunscreen!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love the Totally...I wore my Azur Totally last weekend. Great for summer................
> 
> 
> LOL! *The scarf was perfect...fish approved*!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love the Totally...I wore my Azur Totally last weekend. Great for summer................
> 
> 
> LOL! The scarf was perfect...fish approved!




Thanks SQ - Azur is the perfect summer bag and so light weight. My Noe bb in azur is starting to get a light honey color too.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ - Azur is the perfect summer bag and so light weight. My Noe bb in azur is starting to get a light honey color too.


Post a pic, Cilifene...the Noe BB Azur is such a great bag!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Post a pic, Cilifene...the Noe BB Azur is such a great bag!



Here she is new and unused two months ago...


----------



## Cilifene

Here she is with two months patina.


----------



## Cilifene

New


----------



## Cilifene

After two months.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> After two months.


Amazing difference! I love the way the patina has developed. And the bag itself is just so beautiful.


----------



## Cilifene




----------



## Cilifene

Thanks Elaine &#128536; I just love the honey patina.


----------



## Cilifene

And the but


----------



## Cilifene

Honey but


----------



## nascar fan

whatchall doin' t'day?
(For the non-Southern ladies, that is translated as What are you-all doing today)


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> New


Pretty!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Totally mm when it was new.
> And now 6-7 months later with a lovely patina.


Love the way it looks now. Just gorgeous. 


nascar fan said:


> It is.
> First season.
> It's ok but I could live without it.  Not my cup of tea.  I do have one, however, that is my cup of tea.  This one.  I love it.  Anthracite.


Beautiful.


nascar fan said:


> did I show yall the new bag?  I can't remember.



Love it. What a great color.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> We have visitors for the week (friends from Portland, Oregon) and we're taking them to the Monterey Bay Aquarium today. I'm wearing a linen Eileen Fisher top, my Hermès _Grand Fonds_ scarf (it has giant fish on it!), and my little Nina Ricci bag. The bag is more of a winter than a summer piece because of the suede on the sides, but it matches my outfit so perfectly, I've decided not to care.


You look perfect. I never worry about summer or winter when it comes to bags or shoes. I wear what the outfit or the outing calls for.


Cilifene said:


> Here she is new and unused two months ago...



Beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Here she is with two months patina.



Even better.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine &#128536; I just love the honey patina.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> Honey but


Lovely bag.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> whatchall doin' t'day?
> (For the non-Southern ladies, that is translated as What are you-all doing today)


Cute avatar, nas!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine [emoji8] I just love the honey patina.




The patina is perfect, Cilifene...so even! 
The Noe BB is such a fun bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Pretty!





Izzy48 said:


> Gorgeous!





Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag.



Thanks ladies....


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Even better.





skyqueen said:


> The patina is perfect, Cilifene...so even!
> The Noe BB is such a fun bag [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks Meg and SQ   Yeah, Noe bb is a fun bag and actually is very roomy for a BB. 
SQ, I was considering a Mansur Garviel but it is so hard to get, and I really love that the canvas weighs nothing


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> Here she is with two months patina.



Love it!


----------



## barbee

Has anyone read "The life changing Magic of tidying up'?  I know it has its own thread, and have been following it, but thought I would post here, as I am excited.  What really lured me in was a segment on Good Morning America last week, which talked about it.  Instead of saying--have I worn this piece of clothing in the last year, 2 years, etc. we should ask if the clothing brings joy to us.  That intrigued me.  The process should begin in the morning, when we are fresh, but I'm usually not home all morning, and have been too tired to begin at night.  But, last night I thought I could begin with scarves, a very finite category.  Now, I don't have expensive scarves(no Hermes) but I emptied my drawer(winter) and and the hanging ones(summer) on the floor.  Everything has to go on the floor.  I touched each one, then did cull 22, about a third of the total(I love scarves)  Through this process I learned I buy too many "cheap" scarves.  So all was good!  But then, what did I do?  Ordered a Burberry scarf--with the newfound knowledge I need better scarves.  So possibly my closet will be thinner, but I have the feeling I am going to be spending money as I go.  The book is very interesting, and I am looking forward to a better closet/wardrobe.  Then on to other areas.  Sadly, my daughter's closet is exactly like mine.  I will motivate her too!
Have any of you been following the book and tidying?


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Here she is with two months patina.





barbee said:


> Has anyone read "The life changing Magic of tidying up'?  I know it has its own thread, and have been following it, but thought I would post here, as I am excited.  What really lured me in was a segment on Good Morning America last week, which talked about it.  Instead of saying--have I worn this piece of clothing in the last year, 2 years, etc. we should ask if the clothing brings joy to us.  That intrigued me.  The process should begin in the morning, when we are fresh, but I'm usually not home all morning, and have been too tired to begin at night.  But, last night I thought I could begin with scarves, a very finite category.  Now, I don't have expensive scarves(no Hermes) but I emptied my drawer(winter) and and the hanging ones(summer) on the floor.  Everything has to go on the floor.  I touched each one, then did cull 22, about a third of the total(I love scarves)  Through this process I learned I buy too many "cheap" scarves.  So all was good!  But then, what did I do?  Ordered a Burberry scarf--with the newfound knowledge I need better scarves.  So possibly my closet will be thinner, but I have the feeling I am going to be spending money as I go.  The book is very interesting, and I am looking forward to a better closet/wardrobe.  Then on to other areas.  Sadly, my daughter's closet is exactly like mine.  I will motivate her too!
> Have any of you been following the book and tidying?



No, I haven't heard of the book but I am intrigued. I know I need to do that. It is a daunting process.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Has anyone read "The life changing Magic of tidying up'?  I know it has its own thread, and have been following it, but thought I would post here, as I am excited.  What really lured me in was a segment on Good Morning America last week, which talked about it.  Instead of saying--have I worn this piece of clothing in the last year, 2 years, etc. we should ask if the clothing brings joy to us.  That intrigued me.  The process should begin in the morning, when we are fresh, but I'm usually not home all morning, and have been too tired to begin at night.  But, last night I thought I could begin with scarves, a very finite category.  Now, I don't have expensive scarves(no Hermes) but I emptied my drawer(winter) and and the hanging ones(summer) on the floor.  Everything has to go on the floor.  I touched each one, then did cull 22, about a third of the total(I love scarves)  Through this process I learned I buy too many "cheap" scarves.  So all was good!  But then, what did I do?  Ordered a Burberry scarf--with the newfound knowledge I need better scarves.  So possibly my closet will be thinner, but I have the feeling I am going to be spending money as I go.  The book is very interesting, and I am looking forward to a better closet/wardrobe.  Then on to other areas.  Sadly, my daughter's closet is exactly like mine.  I will motivate her too!
> Have any of you been following the book and tidying?


I haven't read the book, but I've read reviews, and I love the concept of "Does this bring joy to me." As it happens, with that concept in mind I'm bringing a few jackets to the thrift shop tomorrow. I've barely worn them, but that's not the point... it's that whenever I see them in my closet, I twitch a bit. I know I'll feel a WHOLE lot better when I don't have to see them every time I open my closet door!

Congrats on your new burberry scarf, LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

My company is still here, but I did manage a few shots of my *Pierotucci* bag yesterday, with the new canvas strap on it. Thanks everyone who gave me advice about which strap to buy. You were all absolutely correct... this was _definitely_ the right one! Also a shot of the inside of the bag, which has the most amazing stripes.

Would you believe... I bought the bag in the fall of 2013, and this is the first time I've carried it????

Weight, fully loaded: 3.3 pounds.

Is it just me, or does it look a teeny bit like a cross between the MJ Venetia and the Fendi By The Way? The company, which is based in Italy, is mostly a manufacturer for the well-known brands like Ferragamo (and perhaps Fendi!) but then they carry their own line which they sell from their store in I-forget-which city, and also on line. They were a real pleasure to work with.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I haven't read the book, but I've read reviews, and I love the concept of "Does this bring joy to me." As it happens, with that concept in mind I'm bringing a few jackets to the thrift shop tomorrow. I've barely worn them, but that's not the point... it's that whenever I see them in my closet, I twitch a bit. I know I'll feel a WHOLE lot better when I don't have to see them every time I open my closet door!
> 
> Congrats on your new burberry scarf, LOL!


Elaine, you make me laugh!!!  When you see those jackets, "you twitch a bit."  I cannot think of a better reason to get rid of something!  Joy vs Twitch!!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, you make me laugh!!!  When you see those jackets, "you twitch a bit."  I cannot think of a better reason to get rid of something!  Joy vs Twitch!!


Maybe that should be the title of her next book!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Cute avatar, nas!


Isn't that cute!  I found it after my fave drive won his first race of the season. I was so excited.



barbee said:


> Has anyone read "The life changing Magic of tidying up'?  I know it has its own thread, and have been following it, but thought I would post here, as I am excited.  What really lured me in was a segment on Good Morning America last week, which talked about it.  Instead of saying--have I worn this piece of clothing in the last year, 2 years, etc. we should ask if the clothing brings joy to us.  That intrigued me.  The process should begin in the morning, when we are fresh, but I'm usually not home all morning, and have been too tired to begin at night.  But, last night I thought I could begin with scarves, a very finite category.  Now, I don't have expensive scarves(no Hermes) but I emptied my drawer(winter) and and the hanging ones(summer) on the floor.  Everything has to go on the floor.  I touched each one, then did cull 22, about a third of the total(I love scarves)  Through this process I learned I buy too many "cheap" scarves.  So all was good!  But then, what did I do?  Ordered a Burberry scarf--with the newfound knowledge I need better scarves.  So possibly my closet will be thinner, but I have the feeling I am going to be spending money as I go.  The book is very interesting, and I am looking forward to a better closet/wardrobe.  Then on to other areas.  Sadly, my daughter's closet is exactly like mine.  I will motivate her too!
> Have any of you been following the book and tidying?


I am in the midst of a closet-cleaning-out as I write.  I will look into this.



ElainePG said:


> My company is still here, but I did manage a few shots of my *Pierotucci* bag yesterday, with the new canvas strap on it. Thanks everyone who gave me advice about which strap to buy. You were all absolutely correct... this was _definitely_ the right one! Also a shot of the inside of the bag, which has the most amazing stripes.
> 
> Would you believe... I bought the bag in the fall of 2013, and this is the first time I've carried it????
> 
> Weight, fully loaded: 3.3 pounds.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it look a teeny bit like a cross between the MJ Venetia and the Fendi By The Way? The company, which is based in Italy, is mostly a manufacturer for the well-known brands like Ferragamo (and perhaps Fendi!) but then they carry their own line which they sell from their store in I-forget-which city, and also on line. They were a real pleasure to work with.


Like your outfit, Miss Elaine.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Has anyone read "The life changing Magic of tidying up'?  I know it has its own thread, and have been following it, but thought I would post here, as I am excited.  What really lured me in was a segment on Good Morning America last week, which talked about it.  Instead of saying--have I worn this piece of clothing in the last year, 2 years, etc. we should ask if the clothing brings joy to us.  That intrigued me.  The process should begin in the morning, when we are fresh, but I'm usually not home all morning, and have been too tired to begin at night.  But, last night I thought I could begin with scarves, a very finite category.  Now, I don't have expensive scarves(no Hermes) but I emptied my drawer(winter) and and the hanging ones(summer) on the floor.  Everything has to go on the floor.  I touched each one, then did cull 22, about a third of the total(I love scarves)  Through this process I learned I buy too many "cheap" scarves.  So all was good!  But then, what did I do?  Ordered a Burberry scarf--with the newfound knowledge I need better scarves.  So possibly my closet will be thinner, but I have the feeling I am going to be spending money as I go.  The book is very interesting, and I am looking forward to a better closet/wardrobe.  Then on to other areas.  Sadly, my daughter's closet is exactly like mine.  I will motivate her too!
> Have any of you been following the book and tidying?



Haven't read it but I'm pretty good at cleaning out my closet. Looking forward to see your Burberry scarf


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> My company is still here, but I did manage a few shots of my *Pierotucci* bag yesterday, with the new canvas strap on it. Thanks everyone who gave me advice about which strap to buy. You were all absolutely correct... this was _definitely_ the right one! Also a shot of the inside of the bag, which has the most amazing stripes.
> 
> Would you believe... *I bought the bag in the fall of 2013, and this is the first time I've carried it????*
> 
> Weight, fully loaded: 3.3 pounds.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it look a teeny bit like a cross between the MJ Venetia and the Fendi By The Way? The company, which is based in Italy, is mostly a manufacturer for the well-known brands like Ferragamo (and perhaps Fendi!) but then they carry their own line which they sell from their store in I-forget-which city, and also on line. They were a real pleasure to work with.



You have too many bags dear Elaine  ... Looking fab.!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Isn't that cute!  I found it after my fave drive won his first race of the season. I was so excited.
> 
> 
> I am in the midst of a closet-cleaning-out as I write.  I will look into this.
> 
> 
> *Like your outfit, Miss Elaine.*



Why thank you, Miss Nascar!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> You have too many bags dear Elaine  ... Looking fab.!!!


I've actually donated ten, and I'm going to be selling two more. My purse closet has fewer than it once did!

The reason I hadn't carried this one is NOT because I had forgotten about it! I bought it when I was new to designer bags, and I didn't know yet what I liked in a bag. When it arrived, I realized "Oh, no! How will I carry it without a strap???" It has taken me nearly two years to figure out the solution: this pretty (and very inexpensive!) canvas strap. Now I will carry this bag often!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Haven't read it but *I'm pretty good at cleaning out my closet*. Looking forward to see your Burberry scarf



You really are, cilifene... you are the perfect minimalist!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I've actually donated ten, and I'm going to be selling two more. My purse closet has fewer than it once did!
> 
> The reason I hadn't carried this one is NOT because I had forgotten about it! I bought it when I was new to designer bags, and I didn't know yet what I liked in a bag. When it arrived, I realized "Oh, no! How will I carry it without a strap???" It has taken me nearly two years to figure out the solution: this pretty (and very inexpensive!) canvas strap. Now I will carry this bag often!



Oh, the strap issue - I'm glad you got a strap and it looks great with it


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You really are, cilifene... you are the perfect minimalist!



Thanks Elaine, I guess I am  I would love to wear my new IRO jacket and Phillip Lim pants but it's too hot here again


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Why thank you, Miss Nascar!


But doesn't "Miss Elaine" sound so much better than "Miss Nascar"?  LOL!


----------



## nascar fan

Interesting:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/woman-abandoned-longtime-wardrobe-staple-211305337.html


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> But doesn't "Miss Elaine" sound so much better than "Miss Nascar"?  LOL!



LOL, Yes


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine, I guess I am  I would love to wear my new IRO jacket and Phillip Lim pants but it's too hot here again


It's a fabulous outfit! When do you start to get cooler weather?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> But doesn't "Miss Elaine" sound so much better than "Miss Nascar"?  LOL!


Yes, it does, but I didn't think you'd appreciate it if I used your "real-life" name on a public forum!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh, the strap issue - I'm glad you got a strap and it looks great with it


Thank you, cilifene! I'm really excited to finally be carrying this bag. The leather is scrumptious, and the bag is SO well-made. I know it's not technically a "designer" bag because it comes straight from the manufacturer, but to my eye it's just as good as my high-end bags. It actually reminds me of a Fendi in the quality of its construction; also somewhat like a Mulberry, only the leather is just a bit thinner.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's a fabulous outfit! When do you start to get cooler weather?



Thanks dear Elaine! The weather changes all the time but in three weeks or so it'll be cooler. 



ElainePG said:


> Thank you, cilifene! I'm really excited to finally be carrying this bag. The leather is scrumptious, and the bag is SO well-made. I know it's not technically a "designer" bag because it comes straight from the manufacturer, but to my eye it's just as good as my high-end bags. It actually reminds me of a Fendi in the quality of its construction; also somewhat like a Mulberry, only the leather is just a bit thinner.



You are right it does remind me of a Mulberry a few years ago


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Has anyone read "The life changing Magic of tidying up'?  I know it has its own thread, and have been following it, but thought I would post here, as I am excited.  What really lured me in was a segment on Good Morning America last week, which talked about it.  Instead of saying--have I worn this piece of clothing in the last year, 2 years, etc. we should ask if the clothing brings joy to us.  That intrigued me.  The process should begin in the morning, when we are fresh, but I'm usually not home all morning, and have been too tired to begin at night.  But, last night I thought I could begin with scarves, a very finite category.  Now, I don't have expensive scarves(no Hermes) but I emptied my drawer(winter) and and the hanging ones(summer) on the floor.  Everything has to go on the floor.  I touched each one, then did cull 22, about a third of the total(I love scarves)  Through this process I learned I buy too many "cheap" scarves.  So all was good!  But then, what did I do?  Ordered a Burberry scarf--with the newfound knowledge I need better scarves.  So possibly my closet will be thinner, but I have the feeling I am going to be spending money as I go.  The book is very interesting, and I am looking forward to a better closet/wardrobe.  Then on to other areas.  Sadly, my daughter's closet is exactly like mine.  I will motivate her too!
> Have any of you been following the book and tidying?


Interesting! But I need a professional bag exorcist!



ElainePG said:


> My company is still here, but I did manage a few shots of my *Pierotucci* bag yesterday, with the new canvas strap on it. Thanks everyone who gave me advice about which strap to buy. You were all absolutely correct... this was _definitely_ the right one! Also a shot of the inside of the bag, which has the most amazing stripes.
> 
> Would you believe... I bought the bag in the fall of 2013, and this is the first time I've carried it????
> 
> Weight, fully loaded: 3.3 pounds.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it look a teeny bit like a cross between the MJ Venetia and the Fendi By The Way? The company, which is based in Italy, is mostly a manufacturer for the well-known brands like Ferragamo (and perhaps Fendi!) but then they carry their own line which they sell from their store in I-forget-which city, and also on line. They were a real pleasure to work with.


Perfect strap...glad you can finally use it!



Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine, I guess I am  I would love to wear my new IRO jacket and Phillip Lim pants but it's too hot here again


Always so chic and effortless......................


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it does, but I didn't think you'd appreciate it if I used your "real-life" name on a public forum!


Oh, I didn't even think about that.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Interesting! But I need a professional bag exorcist!
> 
> 
> *Perfect strap...glad you can finally use it!*
> 
> 
> Always so chic and effortless......................



Thank you for suggesting this colorway... it is exactly right!

"Professional bag exorcist..." what a funny image!!!! Does she wave a Birkin over her head?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> *Interesting! But I need a professional bag exorcist!*
> 
> 
> Perfect strap...glad you can finally use it!
> 
> 
> *Always so chic and effortless*......................



Bag exorcis..LOL.....

Thanks sweetie....


----------



## Cilifene

*Meg, *you and Sammie are in my thoughts today........


----------



## udalrike

Ladies, what do you think of this DKNY bag (leather; 23 x 30 cm) ?


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene, you look fantastic as always!


----------



## udalrike

Thinking of you too, Meg!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> My company is still here, but I did manage a few shots of my *Pierotucci* bag yesterday, with the new canvas strap on it. Thanks everyone who gave me advice about which strap to buy. You were all absolutely correct... this was _definitely_ the right one! Also a shot of the inside of the bag, which has the most amazing stripes.
> 
> Would you believe... I bought the bag in the fall of 2013, and this is the first time I've carried it????
> 
> Weight, fully loaded: 3.3 pounds.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it look a teeny bit like a cross between the MJ Venetia and the Fendi By The Way? The company, which is based in Italy, is mostly a manufacturer for the well-known brands like Ferragamo (and perhaps Fendi!) but then they carry their own line which they sell from their store in I-forget-which city, and also on line. They were a real pleasure to work with.


You look fabulous Elaine. I love the color of your outfit and the bag is perfect.


Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine, I guess I am  I would love to wear my new IRO jacket and Phillip Lim pants but it's too hot here again


Fantastic outfit. I too can't wait for some cooler weather.


Cilifene said:


> *Meg, *you and Sammie are in my thoughts today........


Thank you so much. Sammie is already not happy! She didn't get any breakfast and is storming around the house telling me off.


udalrike said:


> Ladies, what do you think of this DKNY bag (leather; 23 x 30 cm) ?
> 
> View attachment 3090854


I think it is super cute. I love the color and the front flap.


udalrike said:


> Thinking of you too, Meg!



Thank you so much.


----------



## udalrike

Elaine, wonderful "new" bag....


----------



## udalrike

Thanks , Meg! I like the bag too...
What do the others think? Honestly?


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Ladies, what do you think of this DKNY bag (leather; 23 x 30 cm) ?
> 
> View attachment 3090854



It's cute


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Cilifene, you look fantastic as always!



Thanks dear U


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. Sammie is already not happy! She didn't get any breakfast and is storming around the house telling me off.


Thoughts and prayers, Meg!



udalrike said:


> Thanks , Meg! I like the bag too...
> What do the others think? Honestly?


My kind of bag and the color is lovely!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Elaine. I love the color of your outfit and the bag is perfect.
> 
> Fantastic outfit. I too can't wait for some cooler weather.
> 
> Thank you so much. Sammie is already not happy! She didn't get any breakfast and is storming around the house telling me off.
> 
> I think it is super cute. I love the color and the front flap.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.



Oh poor Sammie, what time is the vet appointment?


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Cilifene and Skyqueen!!


----------



## udalrike

Sammie will be happier when Friday is over!
At least I hope so!!


----------



## Cilifene

Got a new baby today  
A preloved 7 years old Speedy 25 - yet another icon from Louis Vuitton..........


----------



## Cilifene

Miss Speedy modeling Leo stole in beige ......


----------



## udalrike

BEAUTIFUL!! I want a twin of your baby...


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! I want a twin of your baby...



THANKS U ...Hehe, go find a preloved U  ...it's such a cute icon in size 25 ....

Here is Audrey Hepburn with a size 30.


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful picture, Cilifene!
I like this one too: Catherine Deneuve and another Louis Vuitton


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Wonderful picture, Cilifene!
> I like this one too: Catherine Deneuve and another Louis Vuitton
> 
> View attachment 3091081



Fab pic of CD


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Elaine, wonderful "new" bag....


Thank you, Uli!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Miss Speedy modeling Leo stole in beige ......


This is a true classic, cilifene... congratulations on your find!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Elaine. I love the color of your outfit and the bag is perfect.
> 
> Fantastic outfit. I too can't wait for some cooler weather.
> 
> Thank you so much. *Sammie is already not happy! She didn't get any breakfast and is storming around the house telling me off.*
> 
> I think it is super cute. I love the color and the front flap.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.



Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This is a true classic, cilifene... congratulations on your find!



It absolutely is Elaine  thanks dear.....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Miss Speedy modeling Leo stole in beige ......


Can't go wrong...love the Speedy and Leo together. Another classic!


----------



## chessmont

megt how is Sammie doing?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Miss Speedy modeling Leo stole in beige ......




Congrats Cilifene, a great find. Looks wonderful with the scarf/wrap!


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> megt how is Sammie doing?



Hi Chessmont, Sammie is doing ok. She came through the surgery fine and I was able to bring her home about 6:00. The mass was dead but they got it all and are sending it out for a biopsy. She hates the vets and anyone associated with it. So they put her in a cone before she woke up. The cone needed to be removed before she left so they brought her into a room in her carrier and left the room so I could do it. I opened the carrier and she was in full hiss and attack mode. I just said her name and she stopped immediately and started purring, rubbing and let me take the cone off. She came home and was hungry, wanted to be pet and loved. Then the pain kicked in so I gave her some pain melds and she is now laying quietly at the end of the bed.


----------



## megt10

[/ATTACH]At the vet poor baby.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Hi Chessmont, Sammie is doing ok. She came through the surgery fine and I was able to bring her home about 6:00. The mass was dead but they got it all and are sending it out for a biopsy. She hates the vets and anyone associated with it. So they put her in a cone before she woke up. The cone needed to be removed before she left so they brought her into a room in her carrier and left the room so I could do it. I opened the carrier and she was in full hiss and attack mode. I just said her name and she stopped immediately and started purring, rubbing and let me take the cone off. She came home and was hungry, wanted to be pet and loved. Then the pain kicked in so I gave her some pain melds and she is now laying quietly at the end of the bed.



I'm happy it sounds like it has ended well so far.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Hi Chessmont, Sammie is doing ok. She came through the surgery fine and I was able to bring her home about 6:00. The mass was dead but they got it all and are sending it out for a biopsy. She hates the vets and anyone associated with it. So they put her in a cone before she woke up. The cone needed to be removed before she left so they brought her into a room in her carrier and left the room so I could do it. I opened the carrier and she was in full hiss and attack mode. I just said her name and she stopped immediately and started purring, rubbing and let me take the cone off. She came home and was hungry, wanted to be pet and loved. Then the pain kicked in so I gave her some pain melds and she is now laying quietly at the end of the bed.


Ohhhhh... poor Sammie! And poor you; you must be exhausted! But how sweet that she was ready to attack everyone else, but calmed right down for you. It's obvious how much love you give to your fur babies.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> I'm happy it sounds like it has ended well so far.


Yes, so far so good. We will be quite anxious until the biopsy results are in. She seems okay at the moment. Sorry if the pictures are huge. I am on my iPad in bed and don't know how to resize them from here.


ElainePG said:


> Ohhhhh... poor Sammie! And poor you; you must be exhausted! But how sweet that she was ready to attack everyone else, but calmed right down for you. It's obvious how much love you give to your fur babies.



Yes, I am exhausted. She is very well known at the vet for hating everyone. In fact when I was at the vet the last time with her when she got the antibiotic shot in hopes of clearing up the infection she wouldn't even let the vet touch her. She had her back to the vet and I could put my hand on her even though she could not see it was me, but the second the vet put one finger on her she would start to hiss and turn read to attack. She has been through so much, it's no wonder. In the last 3 years she has had 2 surgeries and that hospital stay where she needed a blood transfusion and nearly died.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yes, so far so good. We will be quite anxious until the biopsy results are in. She seems okay at the moment. Sorry if the pictures are huge. I am on my iPad in bed and don't know how to resize them from here.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am exhausted. She is very well known at the vet for hating everyone. In fact when I was at the vet the last time with her when she got the antibiotic shot in hopes of clearing up the infection she wouldn't even let the vet touch her. She had her back to the vet and I could put my hand on her even though she could not see it was me, but the second the vet put one finger on her she would start to hiss and turn read to attack. She has been through so much, it's no wonder. In the last 3 years she has had 2 surgeries and that hospital stay where she needed a blood transfusion and nearly died.



Oh dear Sammie, it sounds like it did go well after all - fingers crossed regarding the biopsy. 
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Can't go wrong...love the Speedy and Leo together. Another classic!



Thanks SQ. actually all my LV's are classics. Alma, Speedy, Lockit and Noe, my tiny collection of icons 



Izzy48 said:


> Congrats Cilifene, a great find. Looks wonderful with the scarf/wrap!



Thanks Izzy.


----------



## skyqueen

Went to a fun party at the Barnstable Yacht Club/Howard Boats last night. Wore a linen J Jill outfit, PL Pashli crossbody and Wallis Collection sandals (UK) that Izzy found for me...they go great with the bag! Gorgeous view!
Of course Miss Lucy had to get into the act...................


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear Sammie, it sounds like it did go well after all - fingers crossed regarding the biopsy.
> &#10084;&#65039;


Thanks, C. 


skyqueen said:


> Went to a fun party at the Barnstable Yacht Club/Howard Boats last night. Wore a linen J Jill outfit, PL Pashli crossbody and Wallis Collection sandals (UK) that Izzy found for me...they go great with the bag! Gorgeous view!
> Of course Miss Lucy had to get into the act...................



Wow, you look stunning as always SQ. I love the bag and sandals such a great pop of color.


----------



## barbee

so much going on....
Meg, I'm happy to hear Sammie is in recovery.  Such a pretty cat!!!
Udalrike, the pink bag is very pretty--did you buy it, or just looking?  
Elaine, I love the strap on your new(!) bag.  I know you are thrilled to finally wear it!! It's a great bag, and so sad it has been unused all this time.
Cilifene,  more Louis Vuitton bags keep popping up with you! I have always loved the Speedy, in the smaller size.  I have the carry on, in a 55, and it's almost too big, but somehow, gets filled to the brim when traveling. You are making me want a LV--but which one can I even afford!!?? I saw, on one thread, a LV called Garance, which I very much liked.  It was not available on their website, and no doubt out of may price range anyway.  Oh well.
Skyqueen,  you look great for a casual party, and I have to believe your weather is wonderful.  We are 90's plus high humidity-- so don't dream about going south right now!
I may have left someone out, but just know I read all your posts eagerly!!
My KonMari tidying up is making slow progress.  The most important thing is I am analyzing what I don't wear and why.  Certain stores will be mostly off limits, not due to price, but due to buying clothing items, mostly certain fabrics, which I then don't wear.  Earrings--I am trying to sell, on Ebay, older John Hardy  earrings--I have done that with success before, so hopefully I can do it again.  I will not buy cheap cute earrings--just don't wear them.  I wear the same 5-7 pairs all the time, so need to only buy once in a while--I have a pair of Ippolita ones on their way from Saks.  
Three days this week I caught myself thinking I should go shopping, then decided no.  I bought two tops while on vacation in New Orleans, have ones I need to wear, but haven't,  so why do I need to shop?  Anyway, I'm going to visit my daughter tomorrow, so will shop with her.  For her, hopefully, not me!


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> Hi Chessmont, Sammie is doing ok. She came through the surgery fine and I was able to bring her home about 6:00. The mass was dead but they got it all and are sending it out for a biopsy. She hates the vets and anyone associated with it. So they put her in a cone before she woke up. The cone needed to be removed before she left so they brought her into a room in her carrier and left the room so I could do it. I opened the carrier and she was in full hiss and attack mode. I just said her name and she stopped immediately and started purring, rubbing and let me take the cone off. She came home and was hungry, wanted to be pet and loved. Then the pain kicked in so I gave her some pain melds and she is now laying quietly at the end of the bed.




Oh Meg, love to you and Sammie -  hope the mass is benign, and you both get some rest.



skyqueen said:


> Went to a fun party at the Barnstable Yacht Club/Howard Boats last night. Wore a linen J Jill outfit, PL Pashli crossbody and Wallis Collection sandals (UK) that Izzy found for me...they go great with the bag! Gorgeous view!
> Of course Miss Lucy had to get into the act...................



You look adorable SQ, love the hot pink accents


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> so much going on....
> Meg, I'm happy to hear Sammie is in recovery.  Such a pretty cat!!!
> Udalrike, the pink bag is very pretty--did you buy it, or just looking?
> Elaine, I love the strap on your new(!) bag.  I know you are thrilled to finally wear it!! It's a great bag, and so sad it has been unused all this time.
> Cilifene,  more Louis Vuitton bags keep popping up with you! I have always loved the Speedy, in the smaller size.  I have the carry on, in a 55, and it's almost too big, but somehow, gets filled to the brim when traveling. You are making me want a LV--but which one can I even afford!!?? I saw, on one thread, a LV called Garance, which I very much liked.  It was not available on their website, and no doubt out of may price range anyway.  Oh well.
> Skyqueen,  you look great for a casual party, and I have to believe your weather is wonderful.  We are 90's plus high humidity-- so don't dream about going south right now!
> I may have left someone out, but just know I read all your posts eagerly!!
> My KonMari tidying up is making slow progress.  The most important thing is I am analyzing what I don't wear and why.  Certain stores will be mostly off limits, not due to price, but due to buying clothing items, mostly certain fabrics, which I then don't wear.  Earrings--I am trying to sell, on Ebay, older John Hardy  earrings--I have done that with success before, so hopefully I can do it again.  I will not buy cheap cute earrings--just don't wear them.  I wear the same 5-7 pairs all the time, so need to only buy once in a while--I have a pair of Ippolita ones on their way from Saks.
> Three days this week I caught myself thinking I should go shopping, then decided no.  I bought two tops while on vacation in New Orleans,* have ones I need to wear, but haven't,  so why do I need to shop?*  Anyway, I'm going to visit my daughter tomorrow, so will shop with her.  For her, hopefully, not me!


Thanks, Barbee, I am glad that Sammie is home and doesn't seem to be in too much pain.

I need to heed that advice too. I don't need to shop for anything. I have so many clothes that still have tags on them. Seriously, I have enough stuff to last the rest of my life assuming I stay about the same size that I am now. 


mkpurselover said:


> Oh Meg, love to you and Sammie -  hope the mass is benign, and you both get some rest.
> 
> 
> You look adorable SQ, love the hot pink accents


Thank you, MK. We are very hopeful that it is nothing more than some weird infection. She has had the oddest problems on and off since she was a kitten.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Wow, you look stunning as always SQ. I love the bag and sandals such a great pop of color.


Just noticed I have the start of "old knees" UGH!
Glad Sammie pulled through...poor thing!



barbee said:


> so much going on....
> Meg, I'm happy to hear Sammie is in recovery.  Such a pretty cat!!!
> Udalrike, the pink bag is very pretty--did you buy it, or just looking?
> Elaine, I love the strap on your new(!) bag.  I know you are thrilled to finally wear it!! It's a great bag, and so sad it has been unused all this time.
> Cilifene,  more Louis Vuitton bags keep popping up with you! I have always loved the Speedy, in the smaller size.  I have the carry on, in a 55, and it's almost too big, but somehow, gets filled to the brim when traveling. You are making me want a LV--but which one can I even afford!!?? I saw, on one thread, a LV called Garance, which I very much liked.  It was not available on their website, and no doubt out of may price range anyway.  Oh well.
> Skyqueen,  you look great for a casual party, and I have to believe your weather is wonderful.  We are 90's plus high humidity-- so don't dream about going south right now!
> I may have left someone out, but just know I read all your posts eagerly!!
> My KonMari tidying up is making slow progress.  The most important thing is I am analyzing what I don't wear and why.  Certain stores will be mostly off limits, not due to price, but due to buying clothing items, mostly certain fabrics, which I then don't wear.  Earrings--I am trying to sell, on Ebay, older John Hardy  earrings--I have done that with success before, so hopefully I can do it again.  I will not buy cheap cute earrings--just don't wear them.  I wear the same 5-7 pairs all the time, so need to only buy once in a while--I have a pair of Ippolita ones on their way from Saks.
> Three days this week I caught myself thinking I should go shopping, then decided no.  I bought two tops while on vacation in New Orleans, have ones I need to wear, but haven't,  so why do I need to shop?  Anyway, I'm going to visit my daughter tomorrow, so will shop with her.  For her, hopefully, not me!


I'm in the same boat as you...don't go anyplace fancy so I have to buy accordingly. I bought 5 J Jill linen outfits last year that work great with my lifestyle. Linen is messy but very comfy...that's the look. Actually the weather was cool last night...should have brought a Hermes shawl!
Post a pick when you get the Ippolita earrings! 



mkpurselover said:


> You look adorable SQ, love the hot pink accents


Thanks, MK...love hot pink/black combo.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Went to a fun party at the Barnstable Yacht Club/Howard Boats last night. Wore a linen J Jill outfit, PL Pashli crossbody and Wallis Collection sandals (UK) that Izzy found for me...they go great with the bag! Gorgeous view!
> Of course Miss Lucy had to get into the act...................


You look fabulous, SQ! I love the touch of the pearls nestled into the neckline of your blouse. And that pop of hot pink... WOW!!!

Photo-bombed by a pony... now how often does THAT happen on tPF??


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> You look fabulous, SQ! I love the touch of the pearls nestled into the neckline of your blouse. And that pop of hot pink... WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Photo-bombed by a pony... now how often does THAT happen on tPF??




Elaine...I can't tell you how many compliments I get on that cheap Kenneth Jay Lane pearl necklace! I wore that necklace with expensive inside/outside diamond hoops...no one complimented me on the hoops. Go figure!
Miss Lucy is the Kim K of ponies [emoji48]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Elaine...I can't tell you how many compliments I get on that cheap Kenneth Jay Lane pearl necklace! *I wore that necklace with expensive inside/outside diamond hoops...no one complimented me on the hoops. Go figure*!
> Miss Lucy is the Kim K of ponies [emoji48]



That's what makes "high-low" dressing so much fun... you never know *what* part of your outfit will generate the compliments!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Went to a fun party at the Barnstable Yacht Club/Howard Boats last night. Wore a linen J Jill outfit, PL Pashli crossbody and Wallis Collection sandals (UK) that Izzy found for me...they go great with the bag! Gorgeous view!
> Of course Miss Lucy had to get into the act...................



You look fantastic SQ,


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Went to a fun party at the Barnstable Yacht Club/Howard Boats last night. Wore a linen J Jill outfit, PL Pashli crossbody and Wallis Collection sandals (UK) that Izzy found for me...they go great with the bag! Gorgeous view!
> Of course Miss Lucy had to get into the act...................





barbee said:


> so much going on....
> Meg, I'm happy to hear Sammie is in recovery.  Such a pretty cat!!!
> Udalrike, the pink bag is very pretty--did you buy it, or just looking?
> Elaine, I love the strap on your new(!) bag.  I know you are thrilled to finally wear it!! It's a great bag, and so sad it has been unused all this time.
> Cilifene,  more Louis Vuitton bags keep popping up with you! I have always loved the Speedy, in the smaller size.  I have the carry on, in a 55, and it's almost too big, but somehow, gets filled to the brim when traveling. You are making me want a LV--but which one can I even afford!!?? I saw, on one thread, a LV called Garance, which I very much liked.  It was not available on their website, and no doubt out of may price range anyway.  Oh well.
> Skyqueen,  you look great for a casual party, and I have to believe your weather is wonderful.  We are 90's plus high humidity-- so don't dream about going south right now!
> I may have left someone out, but just know I read all your posts eagerly!!
> My KonMari tidying up is making slow progress.  The most important thing is I am analyzing what I don't wear and why.  Certain stores will be mostly off limits, not due to price, but due to buying clothing items, mostly certain fabrics, which I then don't wear.  Earrings--I am trying to sell, on Ebay, older John Hardy  earrings--I have done that with success before, so hopefully I can do it again.  I will not buy cheap cute earrings--just don't wear them.  I wear the same 5-7 pairs all the time, so need to only buy once in a while--I have a pair of Ippolita ones on their way from Saks.
> Three days this week I caught myself thinking I should go shopping, then decided no.  I bought two tops while on vacation in New Orleans, have ones I need to wear, but haven't,  so why do I need to shop?  Anyway, I'm going to visit my daughter tomorrow, so will shop with her.  For her, hopefully, not me!



Thanks Barbee, aktually I only have LV's now  a preowned speedy isn't that expensive


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> You look fantastic SQ,




[emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> Went to a fun party at the Barnstable Yacht Club/Howard Boats last night. Wore a linen J Jill outfit, PL Pashli crossbody and Wallis Collection sandals (UK) that Izzy found for me...they go great with the bag! Gorgeous view!
> Of course Miss Lucy had to get into the act...................



You really look fantastic, Skyqueen! And Miss Lucy looks sweet too!



barbee said:


> so much going on....
> Meg, I'm happy to hear Sammie is in recovery.  Such a pretty cat!!!
> Udalrike, the pink bag is very pretty--did you buy it, or just looking?
> Elaine, I love the strap on your new(!) bag.  I know you are thrilled to finally wear it!! It's a great bag, and so sad it has been unused all this time.
> Cilifene,  more Louis Vuitton bags keep popping up with you! I have always loved the Speedy, in the smaller size.  I have the carry on, in a 55, and it's almost too big, but somehow, gets filled to the brim when traveling. You are making me want a LV--but which one can I even afford!!?? I saw, on one thread, a LV called Garance, which I very much liked.  It was not available on their website, and no doubt out of may price range anyway.  Oh well.
> Skyqueen,  you look great for a casual party, and I have to believe your weather is wonderful.  We are 90's plus high humidity-- so don't dream about going south right now!
> I may have left someone out, but just know I read all your posts eagerly!!
> My KonMari tidying up is making slow progress.  The most important thing is I am analyzing what I don't wear and why.  Certain stores will be mostly off limits, not due to price, but due to buying clothing items, mostly certain fabrics, which I then don't wear.  Earrings--I am trying to sell, on Ebay, older John Hardy  earrings--I have done that with success before, so hopefully I can do it again.  I will not buy cheap cute earrings--just don't wear them.  I wear the same 5-7 pairs all the time, so need to only buy once in a while--I have a pair of Ippolita ones on their way from Saks.
> Three days this week I caught myself thinking I should go shopping, then decided no.  I bought two tops while on vacation in New Orleans, have ones I need to wear, but haven't,  so why do I need to shop?  Anyway, I'm going to visit my daughter tomorrow, so will shop with her.  For her, hopefully, not me!





skyqueen said:


> [emoji8]




I bought the pink bag, Barbee! Would you show us the earings you love to wear?


----------



## udalrike

Sammie is a beauty, Meg!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> [emoji8]



Btw, my knees looks like yours


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> You really look fantastic, Skyqueen! And Miss Lucy looks sweet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink bag, Barbee! Would you show us the earings you love to wear?


Thanks...Miss Lucy not always so sweet. LOL!
Post a pic of your pink bag when it arrives!



Cilifene said:


> Btw, my knees looks like yours


Between the wrinkles on the face and the underarm sagging...I hadn't noticed the wrinkled knees. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Btw, my knees looks like yours


Mine, too... and this is why I no longer wear short skirts!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks...Miss Lucy not always so sweet. LOL!
> Post a pic of your pink bag when it arrives!
> 
> 
> Between the wrinkles on the face and the underarm sagging...I hadn't noticed the wrinkled knees. *Glad I'm not the only one*!



Nope... one day I looked down and said to myself "Yikes! My knees have double chins!" That was the day I got rid of my short skirts.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Mine, too... and this is why I no longer wear short skirts!



I wear Wolford Leg Support tights - they do the trick


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks...Miss Lucy not always so sweet. LOL!
> Post a pic of your pink bag when it arrives!
> 
> 
> Between the wrinkles on the face and the underarm sagging...I hadn't noticed the wrinkled knees. Glad I'm not the only one!



LOL, no you absolutely are not alone..


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> LOL, no you absolutely are not alone..



+2  (knees)


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> +2  (knees)


----------



## skyqueen

Well...I'm going to a semi-fancy (for the Cape) fundraiser and intend to wear dressy shorts/top outfit.
Double knees be damned!!! [emoji48]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Well...I'm going to a semi-fancy (for the Cape) fundraiser and intend to wear dressy shorts/top outfit.
> *Double knees be damned*!!! [emoji48]



Atta girl! Wear red lipstick, and a smile on your face, and they'll never even notice those knees!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I wear Wolford Leg Support tights - they do the trick


That's actually a good point... my knees look fine in tights! (Well, my LEFT knee looks fine. My right knee is permanently swollen... nothing I can do about it. Boo.) 

When I was in college I wore miniskirts. They say about styles "If you did it the first time around, you shouldn't do it the second time around." I think there might be some wisdom in this! I think I look best with a skirt that comes to just the middle of my knee. Lower than that and I look like a "walking skirt" (skyqueen's phrase)... shorter than that and I look as though I don't know my age!

ETA: Then again, I'm the oldest one on this thread. You "youngsters" can get away with a lot more!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Atta girl! Wear red lipstick, and a smile on your face, and they'll never even notice those knees!


No red, Elaine but bright pink! [emoji39]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> No red, Elaine but bright pink! [emoji39]


Actually, with your hair, I can picture that bright pink would be perfection!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Well...I'm going to a semi-fancy (for the Cape) fundraiser and intend to wear dressy shorts/top outfit.
> Double knees be damned!!! [emoji48]


Good for you, SQ! You are seriously gorgeous and I imagine quite vivacious. No one is going to be looking at your knees. One thing I have noticed about me in the last 6 months is that I am kinder to myself. I am not as thin or toned as I was even a few years ago before menopause, but I feel like it's okay. I am happy and relatively healthy. I will just concentrate on looking the best I can for where I am now and be happy regardless.


ElainePG said:


> That's actually a good point... my knees look fine in tights! (Well, my LEFT knee looks fine. My right knee is permanently swollen... nothing I can do about it. Boo.)
> 
> When I was in college I wore miniskirts. They say about styles "If you did it the first time around, you shouldn't do it the second time around." I think there might be some wisdom in this! I think I look best with a skirt that comes to just the middle of my knee. Lower than that and I look like a "walking skirt" (skyqueen's phrase)... shorter than that and I look as though I don't know my age!
> 
> ETA: Then again, I'm the oldest one on this thread. You "youngsters" can get away with a lot more!



 youngsters .


----------



## ElainePG

That's a *great* point about being kinder to yourself, Meg. There was an article about that exact point in yesterday's _New York Times_. I'm not sure if the link will work, since you have to subscribe to read the NYT on line, but let's give it a try. The title of the piece is "I'm Too Old For This" & it's by Dominique Browning. It's just filled with words of wisdom. And not just for women! The Hubster read it too, and he said it really gave him a lot to think about.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/fashion/im-too-old-for-this.html


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's a *great* point about being kinder to yourself, Meg. There was an article about that exact point in yesterday's _New York Times_. I'm not sure if the link will work, since you have to subscribe to read the NYT on line, but let's give it a try. The title of the piece is "I'm Too Old For This" & it's by Dominique Browning. It's just filled with words of wisdom. And not just for women! The Hubster read it too, and he said it really gave him a lot to think about.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/fashion/im-too-old-for-this.html



Fabulous article Elaine. Thank you for sharing it. I have passed it on to my friends and family. It's so true. I know 10 years from now I will look back of pictures of me now and think what was I complaining about. I know a few years ago when I was thinner,  toned etc. I could always find fault. I have been comparing those pictures to where I am now and was getting really down on myself. Finally, I just had enough of that. There are so many things I was and may never be again, things that I never was but would have loved to be.... Still there really is something to be said for being the best you can be on any given day and accepting where you are at this stage of your life. Certainly some days I do it much better than others .


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Good for you, SQ! You are seriously gorgeous and I imagine quite vivacious. No one is going to be looking at your knees. One thing I have noticed about me in the last 6 months is that I am kinder to myself. I am not as thin or toned as I was even a few years ago before menopause, but I feel like it's okay. I am happy and relatively healthy.* I will just concentrate on looking the best I can for where I am now and be happy regardless.*
> 
> 
> youngsters .



Good point Meg! Actually, that's exactly how I've become


----------



## udalrike

Thank you for the great article, Elaine!
I recently saw pictures from my 40th birthday... Then I felt quite old but I can tell you now:
I wasn´t!

Bought a new bag (and: I am NOT too old for it!!! )


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Good for you, SQ! You are seriously gorgeous and I imagine quite vivacious. No one is going to be looking at your knees. One thing I have noticed about me in the last 6 months is that I am kinder to myself. I am not as thin or toned as I was even a few years ago before menopause, but I feel like it's okay. I am happy and relatively healthy. I will just concentrate on looking the best I can for where I am now and be happy regardless.


Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]





ElainePG said:


> That's a *great* point about being kinder to yourself, Meg. There was an article about that exact point in yesterday's _New York Times_. I'm not sure if the link will work, since you have to subscribe to read the NYT on line, but let's give it a try. The title of the piece is "I'm Too Old For This" & it's by Dominique Browning. It's just filled with words of wisdom. And not just for women! The Hubster read it too, and he said it really gave him a lot to think about.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/fashion/im-too-old-for-this.html[/QUOTE]
> "The key to life is RESILIENCE"! Amen.....................
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous article Elaine. Thank you for sharing it. I have passed it on to my friends and family. It's so true. I know 10 years from now I will look back of pictures of me now and think what was I complaining about. I know a few years ago when I was thinner,  toned etc. I could always find fault. I have been comparing those pictures to where I am now and was getting really down on myself. Finally, I just had enough of that. There are so many things I was and may never be again, things that I never was but would have loved to be.... Still there really is something to be said for being the best you can be on any given day and accepting where you are at this stage of your life. Certainly some days I do it much better than others .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point Meg! Actually, that's exactly how I've become
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +3
> Life's short..........................
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Thank you for the great article, Elaine!
> I recently saw pictures from my 40th birthday... Then I felt quite old but I can tell you now:
> I wasn´t!
> 
> Bought a new bag (and: I am NOT too old for it!!! )
> View attachment 3094583


How cute, udalrike!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> That's a *great* point about being kinder to yourself, Meg. There was an article about that exact point in yesterday's _New York Times_. I'm not sure if the link will work, since you have to subscribe to read the NYT on line, but let's give it a try. The title of the piece is "I'm Too Old For This" & it's by Dominique Browning. It's just filled with words of wisdom. And not just for women! The Hubster read it too, and he said it really gave him a lot to think about.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/fashion/im-too-old-for-this.html



Great article Elaine!!!! thanks for posting


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Thank you for the great article, Elaine!
> I recently saw pictures from my 40th birthday... Then I felt quite old but I can tell you now:
> I wasn´t!
> 
> Bought a new bag (and: I am NOT too old for it!!! )
> View attachment 3094583



Cute and happy bag


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a *great* point about being kinder to yourself, Meg. There was an article about that exact point in yesterday's _New York Times_. I'm not sure if the link will work, since you have to subscribe to read the NYT on line, but let's give it a try. The title of the piece is "I'm Too Old For This" & it's by Dominique Browning. It's just filled with words of wisdom. And not just for women! The Hubster read it too, and he said it really gave him a lot to think about.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/fashion/im-too-old-for-this.html[/QUOTE]
> "The key to life is RESILIENCE"! Amen.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +3
> Life's short..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'r right SQ, life is short.  that's what I tell myself every time I see a new gorgeous bag I can't live without
> Especially after my father-in-law passed away last year at age 65.........
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'r right SQ, life is short.  that's what I tell myself every time I see a new gorgeous bag I can't live without
> Especially after my father-in-law passed away last year at age 65.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8]
Click to expand...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

megt10 said:


> Fabulous article Elaine. Thank you for sharing it. I have passed it on to my friends and family. It's so true. I know 10 years from now I will look back of pictures of me now and think what was I complaining about. I know a few years ago when I was thinner,  toned etc. I could always find fault. I have been comparing those pictures to where I am now and was getting really down on myself. Finally, I just had enough of that. There are so many things I was and may never be again, things that I never was but would have loved to be.... Still there really is something to be said for being the best you can be on any given day and accepting where you are at this stage of your life. Certainly some days I do it much better than others .


 
Meg! How are you? It's been a few years since I visited your closet thread! I hope you are doing well!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Thank you for the great article, Elaine!
> I recently saw pictures from my 40th birthday... Then I felt quite old but I can tell you now:
> I wasn´t!
> 
> Bought a new bag (and: I am NOT too old for it!!! )
> View attachment 3094583


Adorable bag, Uli! It looks like a Stella McCartney. Is it?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Great article Elaine!!!! thanks for posting


You're welcome, dear cilifene!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Cilifene, Skyqueen and Elaine!
Just a look-alike, Elaine.....


----------



## Izzy48

An interesting article which I think is the future.

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/07/bye-bye-high-end-handbag-discounts.html


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> An interesting article which I think is the future.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/07/bye-bye-high-end-handbag-discounts.html


Very interesting, Izzy... thank you for the link!


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> An interesting article which I think is the future.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/07/bye-bye-high-end-handbag-discounts.html



Yep, this article confirms what's already taken place here in Northern Europe, M. Kors bags are seen everywhere, especially worn by younger girls/women who can't afford the LV Neverfulls. The result is they are sold at large discounts, and thus not perceived as high end bags at all. Further damage to the brand has been done by newspaper articles about it in our local financial papers, so to all intents and purpuses the brand is "out" for those who want to be seen with an expensive bag. So, the hunt for exclusive bags continues - and we all know where that leads us mature women, i.e. straight down the slippery, orange slope


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Thank you for the great article, Elaine!
> I recently saw pictures from my 40th birthday... Then I felt quite old but I can tell you now:
> I wasn´t!
> 
> Bought a new bag (and: I am NOT too old for it!!! )
> View attachment 3094583


It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.


skyqueen said:


> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> I am pretty good with make-up too. I fully intend to do all that I can to look and feel youthful. That includes injections and peels when necessary. I am not opposed to a little nip and tuck either, but not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a *great* point about being kinder to yourself, Meg. There was an article about that exact point in yesterday's _New York Times_. I'm not sure if the link will work, since you have to subscribe to read the NYT on line, but let's give it a try. The title of the piece is "I'm Too Old For This" & it's by Dominique Browning. It's just filled with words of wisdom. And not just for women! The Hubster read it too, and he said it really gave him a lot to think about.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/fashion/im-too-old-for-this.html[/QUOTE]
> "The key to life is RESILIENCE"! Amen.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +3
> Life's short..........................
> 
> 
> 
> +4
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'r right SQ, life is short.  that's what I tell myself every time I see a new gorgeous bag I can't live without
> *Especially after my father-in-law passed away last year at age 65.*........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. There are no guarantees.
> 
> 
> GirlieShoppe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg! How are you? It's been a few years since I visited your closet thread! I hope you are doing well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Girlie! I am well. Had a few rough years but am pretty much okay now. How are you doing? Are you going to be joining us here? I hope so.
> 
> 
> eliwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this article confirms what's already taken place here in Northern Europe, M. Kors bags are seen everywhere, especially worn by younger girls/women who can't afford the LV Neverfulls. The result is they are sold at large discounts, and thus not perceived as high end bags at all. Further damage to the brand has been done by newspaper articles about it in our local financial papers, so to all intents and purpuses the brand is "out" for those who want to be seen with an expensive bag. So, the hunt for exclusive bags continues *- and we all know where that leads us mature women, i.e. straight down the slippery, orange slope:*p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am shocked that so many younger women can afford the slippery orange slope. I know when I was in my 20's, 30's and a part of my 40's H was the farthest thing from my mind. On that note and life being short and all. Here is yesterday's outfit. Complete with my new Gris T Birkin. I brought it home last Tuesday from Hermes at SCP. You ladies know that I am a color, girl. When my SA asked if I would like to see it I said yes because it is Togo leather. I wanted to feel the weight difference between my Epsom, Chevre, and the Togo. I was carrying my Chevre Birkin so I had a good chance to see if the weight was substantially more. It is heavier but not so much that I felt that it was too heavy. My SA was kind and let me put all my belongings in it and walk around the store carrying it. In doing so, I fell in love with a totally neutral color. Here she is. She will go with just about everything in my wardrobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

megt10 said:


> Hi, Girlie! I am well. Had a few rough years but am pretty much okay now. How are you doing? Are you going to be joining us here? I hope so.
> 
> 
> I am shocked that so many younger women can afford the slippery orange slope. I know when I was in my 20's, 30's and a part of my 40's H was the farthest thing from my mind. On that note and life being short and all. Here is yesterday's outfit. Complete with my new Gris T Birkin. I brought it home last Tuesday from Hermes at SCP. You ladies know that I am a color, girl. When my SA asked if I would like to see it I said yes because it is Togo leather. I wanted to feel the weight difference between my Epsom, Chevre, and the Togo. I was carrying my Chevre Birkin so I had a good chance to see if the weight was substantially more. It is heavier but not so much that I felt that it was too heavy. My SA was kind and let me put all my belongings in it and walk around the store carrying it. In doing so, I fell in love with a totally neutral color. Here she is. She will go with just about everything in my wardrobe.


 
I am sorry to hear that but I'm so glad things are better now! I will definitely be visiting this thread more often!


Gorgeous outfit and Birkin! Congrats! I too was an Hermes late-bloomer. Part of me wishes I'd been interested when I was younger since the prices were a lot lower back then!


----------



## megt10

GirlieShoppe said:


> I am sorry to hear that but I'm so glad things are better now! I will definitely be visiting this thread more often!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit and Birkin! Congrats! I too was an Hermes late-bloomer. Part of me wishes I'd been interested when I was younger since the prices were a lot lower back then!



So glad that you will be joining us. I am glad that I wasn't interested in Hermes back then. I was interested in paying off my house and getting to a point financially that I could buy what I wanted and pay off the bills each month. I don't ever want to pay interest. I have kind of gone a bit overboard in the last few months and need to reel it in a bit. Though I have been offsetting some of the expenses by selling the things that I don't use. I think it was like Cilifene said with her FIL dying so young and my dear friend is dying and probably won't see 46 that pushed me to say why not now.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> I am pretty good with make-up too. I fully intend to do all that I can to look and feel youthful. That includes injections and peels when necessary. I am not opposed to a little nip and tuck either, but not yet.
> 
> 
> +4
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. There are no guarantees.
> 
> Hi, Girlie! I am well. Had a few rough years but am pretty much okay now. How are you doing? Are you going to be joining us here? I hope so.
> 
> 
> I am shocked that so many younger women can afford the slippery orange slope. I know when I was in my 20's, 30's and a part of my 40's H was the farthest thing from my mind. On that note and life being short and all. Here is yesterday's outfit. Complete with my new Gris T Birkin. I brought it home last Tuesday from Hermes at SCP. You ladies know that I am a color, girl. When my SA asked if I would like to see it I said yes because it is Togo leather. I wanted to feel the weight difference between my Epsom, Chevre, and the Togo. I was carrying my Chevre Birkin so I had a good chance to see if the weight was substantially more. It is heavier but not so much that I felt that it was too heavy. My SA was kind and let me put all my belongings in it and walk around the store carrying it. In doing so, I fell in love with a totally neutral color. Here she is. She will go with just about everything in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg! this is *very* beautiful.!!! Congrats...and I love grey and pink together ......stunning
> Is it a 30 cm?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

GirlieShoppe said:


> I am sorry to hear that but I'm so glad things are better now! I will definitely be visiting this thread more often!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit and Birkin! Congrats! I too was an Hermes late-bloomer. Part of me wishes I'd been interested when I was younger since the prices were a lot lower back then!



Welcome GirlieShoppe   I've had a Birkin 30 and a Picotin my orange time is done 
Do post pics of yours ....


----------



## megt10

GirlieShoppe said:


> I am sorry to hear that but I'm so glad things are better now! I will definitely be visiting this thread more often!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit and Birkin! Congrats! I too was an Hermes late-bloomer. Part of me wishes I'd been interested when I was younger since the prices were a lot lower back then!





Cilifene said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> I am pretty good with make-up too. I fully intend to do all that I can to look and feel youthful. That includes injections and peels when necessary. I am not opposed to a little nip and tuck either, but not yet.
> 
> 
> +4
> 
> 
> Oh Meg! this is *very* beautiful.!!! Congrats...and I love grey and pink together ......stunning
> Is it a 30 cm?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, C. Yes, it is the 30 cm. I only have the denim/vache 35 and I am thinking of rehoming her. I really prefer the 30, it fits everything I need to carry even a fullo size iPad. I also bought a silk Fourbi bag insert. It is very lightweight and keeps everything organized and makes it easy to change bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> Thank you so much, C. Yes, it is the 30 cm. I only have the denim/vache 35 and I am thinking of rehoming her. I really prefer the 30, it fits everything I need to carry even a fullo size iPad. I also bought a silk Fourbi bag insert. It is very lightweight and keeps everything organized and makes it easy to change bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 suits you very well dear. Nice and practical with the inset, is it from H too?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Cilifene said:


> Welcome GirlieShoppe   I've had a Birkin 30 and a Picotin my orange time is done
> Do post pics of yours ....


 
Thank you for the warm welcome, Cilifene! I will post some pics soon!


I have a Picotin too... such a versatile little bag, but my favorite H bag is my black box Kelly. I don't have a Birkin yet... still saving for one and trying to decide exactly what I want as it will be my one & only. I know I want a 30 cm but I'm not sure yet about the leather & color. Any suggestions?


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Girlieshoppe! Please post your bags....


----------



## udalrike

Fantastic bag, Meg! Wear it in good health, dear! Love the silk bag too!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

megt10 said:


> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> Thank you so much, C. Yes, it is the 30 cm. I only have the denim/vache 35 and I am thinking of rehoming her. I really prefer the 30, it fits everything I need to carry even a fullo size iPad. I also bought a silk Fourbi bag insert. It is very lightweight and keeps everything organized and makes it easy to change bags.


 
I love the H bag insert! I didn't even know those existed!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

udalrike said:


> Hi, Girlieshoppe! Please post your bags....


 
Hello! My collection is not very exciting but I will get some pics posted this week. I've put my bag purchases on hold while I save for a Birkin, but an Evelyne & LV Neverfull are also on my wishlist. Must. Stay. Focused.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

udalrike said:


> Thank you for the great article, Elaine!
> I recently saw pictures from my 40th birthday... Then I felt quite old but I can tell you now:
> I wasn´t!
> 
> Bought a new bag (and: I am NOT too old for it!!! )
> View attachment 3094583




Awesome bag!



megt10 said:


> [/ATTACH]At the vet poor baby.




Poor kitty! I hope she is doing better!



skyqueen said:


> Went to a fun party at the Barnstable Yacht Club/Howard Boats last night. Wore a linen J Jill outfit, PL Pashli crossbody and Wallis Collection sandals (UK) that Izzy found for me...they go great with the bag! Gorgeous view!
> Of course Miss Lucy had to get into the act...................




Wonderful outfit! You look stunning!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 suits you very well dear. Nice and practical with the inset, is it from H too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bag insert is H as well. I saw it on a previous shopping trip at Hermes. I got distracted and never asked to see it. When I went the last time they had a few left. There is a larger size, but I really liked the smaller one for this bag and my other bags.
> 
> 
> GirlieShoppe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome, Cilifene! I will post some pics soon!
> 
> 
> I have a Picotin too... such a versatile little bag, but my favorite H bag is my black box Kelly. I don't have a Birkin yet... still saving for one and trying to decide exactly what I want as it will be my one & only. I know I want a 30 cm but I'm not sure yet about the leather & color. Any suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Picotin. I have the PM size and would like to get a larger size one as well. I can't wait to see your bags.
> As far as the Birkin goes I am a fan of the lighter weight leathers. Chevre is my favorite but can only be found at a reseller or by SO at Hermes. I really like Epsom and Togo. Epsom will hold its shape and Togo will eventually slouch and is heavier. As far as color goes that is such a hard choice. There are so many great colors. You probably will want a neutral that pairs well with most of your wardrobe since it will be your only B.
> 
> 
> udalrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic bag, Meg! Wear it in good health, dear! Love the silk bag too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Udalrike.
> 
> 
> GirlieShoppe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the H bag insert! I didn't even know those existed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they have a canvas one as well that is less expensive but adds quite a bit of weight to your bag and this one being silk is very lightweight. Right now they have one on H.com. I have always loved an insert and have tried several throughout the years but always end up getting rid of them because of the extra weight that they add to a bag. For me this one is perfect and so  functional.
> 
> 
> GirlieShoppe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! My collection is not very exciting but I will get some pics posted this week. I've put my bag purchases on hold while I save for a Birkin, but an Evelyne & LV Neverfull are also on my wishlist. Must. Stay. Focused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Evelyne too.
> 
> 
> GirlieShoppe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kitty! I hope she is doing better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful outfit! You look stunning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sammie is doing much better. We still don't have the biopsy results back yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> Thank you so much, C. Yes, it is the 30 cm. I only have the denim/vache 35 and I am thinking of rehoming her. I really prefer the 30, it fits everything I need to carry even a fullo size iPad. *I also bought a silk Fourbi bag insert.* It is very lightweight and keeps everything organized and makes it easy to change bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a _stunning_ bag insert, Meg... it could be a bag in its own right! I don't know if you saw, but PB had a little article on purse organizers yesterday. However the one they showed was by SportSac... nowhere NEAR your league!
> 
> This one, I'm quite sure, is Hermès, and I can see how it would really make a difference in the usability of the Birkin. It just makes no sense to me, to own a quality bag and then put a junky insert inside; it brings down the whole experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

megt10 said:


> Yes, the bag insert is H as well. I saw it on a previous shopping trip at Hermes. I got distracted and never asked to see it. When I went the last time they had a few left. There is a larger size, but I really liked the smaller one for this bag and my other bags.
> 
> I love the Picotin. I have the PM size and would like to get a larger size one as well. I can't wait to see your bags.
> As far as the Birkin goes I am a fan of the lighter weight leathers. Chevre is my favorite but can only be found at a reseller or by SO at Hermes. I really like Epsom and Togo. Epsom will hold its shape and Togo will eventually slouch and is heavier. As far as color goes that is such a hard choice. There are so many great colors. You probably will want a neutral that pairs well with most of your wardrobe since it will be your only B.
> 
> Yes, they have a canvas one as well that is less expensive but adds quite a bit of weight to your bag and this one being silk is very lightweight. Right now they have one on H.com. I have always loved an insert and have tried several throughout the years but always end up getting rid of them because of the extra weight that they add to a bag. For me this one is perfect and so  functional.
> 
> I love the Evelyne too.
> 
> Sammie is doing much better. We still don't have the biopsy results back yet.


 
Thanks so much for all of the info - I appreciate it!


I'm thinking a neutral shade would be best. Gold, etoupe, and chocolate would all work well with my wardrobe. A lightweight leather is a must for me too. I was leaning toward Togo but I will definitely consider Chevre and Epsom. I will probably end up going the reseller route... I do not make a lot of in-store purchases (I'm a devout online shopper) so I most likely will not be offered one at my local boutique.


I'm so glad Sammie is doing better. I hope you get good news from the biopsy results soon!


----------



## Cilifene

GirlieShoppe said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Cilifene! I will post some pics soon!
> 
> 
> I have a Picotin too... such a versatile little bag, but my favorite H bag is my black box Kelly. I don't have a Birkin yet... still saving for one and trying to decide exactly what I want as it will be my one & only. I know I want a 30 cm but I'm not sure yet about the leather & color. Any suggestions?



A Kelly in black box is my dream of a Kelly - looking forward very much to see pics.......  ...For Birkin, a neutral color as Meg says   I love etoupe and black of cause. But there are so many beautiful neutrals 
My plan is saving for a Chanel Reissue - can't say the plan is working though


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> Thank you so much, C. Yes, it is the 30 cm. I only have the denim/vache 35 and I am thinking of rehoming her. I really prefer the 30, it fits everything I need to carry even a fullo size iPad. I also bought a silk Fourbi bag insert. It is very lightweight and keeps everything organized and makes it easy to change bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fab bag liner as well as a truly beautiful bag. You are looking so stylish, Meg.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a _stunning_ bag insert, Meg... it could be a bag in its own right! I don't know if you saw, but PB had a little article on purse organizers yesterday. However the one they showed was by SportSac... nowhere NEAR your league!
> 
> This one, I'm quite sure, is Hermès, and I can see how it would really make a difference in the usability of the Birkin. It just makes no sense to me, to own a quality bag and then put a junky insert inside; it brings down the whole experience.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see the PB yesterday. My allergies have been really acting up with this weird weather that we have been having. It was all I could do to take Misha to get groomed and make it to Trader Joe's. I will look for the article. I wouldn't mind a cheap bag insert in any bag except the Birkin where it is really visible since the bag is open most of the time. It was the beauty of the insert that caught my eye initially. So scarf like in its colors and style and the weight of it which is so minimal sold me.
> 
> 
> GirlieShoppe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all of the info - I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a neutral shade would be best. Gold, etoupe, and chocolate would all work well with my wardrobe. A lightweight leather is a must for me too. I was leaning toward Togo but I will definitely consider Chevre and Epsom. I will probably end up going the reseller route... I do not make a lot of in-store purchases (I'm a devout online shopper) so I most likely will not be offered one at my local boutique.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad Sammie is doing better. I hope you get good news from the biopsy results soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I hope we get good new soon too. This poor baby girl has had so many problems.
> 
> I love all the colors you mentioned. If you buy a bag from a reseller make sure to get it authenticated and make sure you buy from a seller that accepts returns. It is too big a purchase to end up with something that doesn't work for you. This last Birkin was the only one that I purchased through Hermes. I am an avid online shopper too. Once I found an SA at my local Hermes store that I love I started making my purchases through him.That was after I figured out that I did want a Birkin and that the style and weight worked well for me.  I just take a picture of what it is I am looking for and send him a text. He then finds it for me calls for my cc information and sends it to me. He also waves the shipping which is a huge bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Kelly in black box is my dream of a Kelly - looking forward very much to see pics.......  ...For Birkin, a neutral color as Meg says   I love etoupe and black of cause. But there are so many beautiful neutrals
> My plan is saving for a Chanel Reissue - *can't say the plan is working though*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you. It is so easy to get distracted.
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fab bag liner as well as a truly beautiful bag. You are looking so stylish, Meg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much, Izzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bisbee

meg, your new Birkin is beautiful!  I will admire and appreciate it from afar...Hermes is not in my vocabulary!


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> meg, your new Birkin is beautiful!  I will admire and appreciate it from afar...Hermes is not in my vocabulary!



Thank you so much, Bisbee.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> I am pretty good with make-up too. I fully intend to do all that I can to look and feel youthful. That includes injections and peels when necessary. I am not opposed to a little nip and tuck either, but not yet.
> 
> 
> +4
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. There are no guarantees.
> 
> Hi, Girlie! I am well. Had a few rough years but am pretty much okay now. How are you doing? Are you going to be joining us here? I hope so.
> 
> 
> I am shocked that so many younger women can afford the slippery orange slope. I know when I was in my 20's, 30's and a part of my 40's H was the farthest thing from my mind. On that note and life being short and all. Here is yesterday's outfit. Complete with my new Gris T Birkin. I brought it home last Tuesday from Hermes at SCP. You ladies know that I am a color, girl. When my SA asked if I would like to see it I said yes because it is Togo leather. I wanted to feel the weight difference between my Epsom, Chevre, and the Togo. I was carrying my Chevre Birkin so I had a good chance to see if the weight was substantially more. It is heavier but not so much that I felt that it was too heavy. My SA was kind and let me put all my belongings in it and walk around the store carrying it. In doing so, I fell in love with a totally neutral color. Here she is. She will go with just about everything in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Gris T is the perfect color to dress up or down...the 30 is a perfect size for you, Meg!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

GirlieShoppe said:


> Wonderful outfit! You look stunning!


Thanks, dear Girlie and welcome!


----------



## skyqueen

GirlieShoppe said:


> I have a Picotin too... such a versatile little bag, but my favorite H bag is my black box Kelly. I don't have a Birkin yet... still saving for one and trying to decide exactly what I want as it will be my one & only. I know I want a 30 cm but I'm not sure yet about the leather & color. Any suggestions?


Every time I see the movie A Perfect Murder I drool over Gwyneth Paltrow's black/GHW box Kelly...perfection!



GirlieShoppe said:


> Hello! My collection is not very exciting but I will get some pics posted this week. I've put my bag purchases on hold while I save for a Birkin, but an Evelyne & LV Neverfull are also on my wishlist. Must. Stay. Focused.


 


GirlieShoppe said:


> I'm thinking a neutral shade would be best. Gold, etoupe, and chocolate would all work well with my wardrobe. A lightweight leather is a must for me too. I was leaning toward Togo but I will definitely consider Chevre and Epsom. I will probably end up going the reseller route... I do not make a lot of in-store purchases (I'm a devout online shopper) so I most likely will not be offered one at my local boutique.


I'd love to see some pics of your collection!
I have a basic black Evelyne that I can wear crossbody...which I love! Haven't used it in a couple years but it's always a classic.
I also have a 30 gold Birkin but after seeing Meg's Gris T I think I prefer that color. Etoupe is lovely, too. When I got my Birkin, gold was the "hot" color and a classic. 
Even though I'm very tall I do like the 30 size. I hardly use my Birkin but can't bring myself to sell it.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have a *basic black Evelyne* that I can wear crossbody...which I love! Haven't used it in a couple years but it's always a classic.
> I also have a *30 gold Birkin* but after seeing Meg's Gris T I think I prefer that color. Etoupe is lovely, too. When I got my Birkin, gold was the "hot" color and a classic.
> Even though I'm very tall I do like the 30 size. I hardly use my Birkin but can't bring myself to sell it.


Your black Evelyne and gold Birkin are stunning, skyqueen! When I read "gold" (before I scrolled down to the photo) I though "Oh noooooooo! Metallic!!!!" But it isn't at all. To me, it looks almost saddle. Of course, some of it might be the H shawl you've paired it with, but in any case it's a lovely color. I'd call it a neutral; it would easily go with pretty much any color I can think of.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> I am pretty good with make-up too. I fully intend to do all that I can to look and feel youthful. That includes injections and peels when necessary. I am not opposed to a little nip and tuck either, but not yet.
> 
> 
> +4
> 
> Gris T is the perfect color to dress up or down...the 30 is a perfect size for you, Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, SQ. I really do prefer the 30. Not too big and not too small.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see the movie A Perfect Murder I drool over Gwyneth Paltrow's black/GHW box Kelly...perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of your collection!
> I have a basic black Evelyne that I can wear crossbody...which I love! Haven't used it in a couple years but it's always a classic.
> I also have a 30 gold Birkin but after seeing Meg's Gris T I think I prefer that color. Etoupe is lovely, too. When I got my Birkin, gold was the "hot" color and a classic.
> Even though I'm very tall I do like the 30 size. I hardly use my Birkin but can't bring myself to sell it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both gorgeous. I love the Gold.
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your black Evelyne and gold Birkin are stunning, skyqueen! When I read "gold" (before I scrolled down to the photo) I though "Oh noooooooo! Metallic!!!!" But it isn't at all. To me, it looks almost saddle. Of course, some of it might be the H shawl you've paired it with, but in any case it's a lovely color.* I'd call it a neutral; it would easily go with pretty much any color I can think of.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, dear Girlie and welcome!


 
Thank you so much!




skyqueen said:


> Every time I see the movie A Perfect Murder I drool over Gwyneth Paltrow's black/GHW box Kelly...perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of your collection!
> I have a basic black Evelyne that I can wear crossbody...which I love! Haven't used it in a couple years but it's always a classic.
> I also have a 30 gold Birkin but after seeing Meg's Gris T I think I prefer that color. Etoupe is lovely, too. When I got my Birkin, gold was the "hot" color and a classic.
> Even though I'm very tall I do like the 30 size. I hardly use my Birkin but can't bring myself to sell it.




 I love that movie!


Gorgeous bags! Gold is such a perfect color - I love it! Gris T is amazing too. I will probably get an Evelyne in a darker color... I really like Graphite. What size is your Evelyne?


----------



## ElainePG

A new-to-me bag is arriving via FedEx today. Sooooooo excited!

Hint: It isn't a mini-bag, but it's extremely lightweight.:giggles:


----------



## udalrike

Skyqueen, great bags! I especially love the second one!


Elaine: WHICH BAG ??????????????????????


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> A new-to-me bag is arriving via FedEx today. Sooooooo excited!
> 
> Hint: It isn't a mini-bag, but it's extremely lightweight.:giggles:



So happy for you!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> So happy for you!


Oh, that's right, Meg! You have a pretty good idea of which bag it is... don't you? But not exactly what color.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> A new-to-me bag is arriving via FedEx today. Sooooooo excited!
> 
> Hint: It isn't a mini-bag, but it's extremely lightweight.:giggles:





ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's right, Meg! You have a pretty good idea of which bag it is... don't you? But not exactly what color.



A different color than blue? Hmm.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> A different color than blue? Hmm.


Atlantique. With RGGH. Surpriiiiiiiise!


----------



## Florasun

OMG! Congrats on your lovely new Birkin! I love Gris T! That is one of my grail colors!  To think, if I had only been patient a little longer....

I totally agree with you about young women and H. i just hope they are saving for their future!  



megt10 said:


> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> I am pretty good with make-up too. I fully intend to do all that I can to look and feel youthful. That includes injections and peels when necessary. I am not opposed to a little nip and tuck either, but not yet.
> 
> 
> +4
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. There are no guarantees.
> 
> Hi, Girlie! I am well. Had a few rough years but am pretty much okay now. How are you doing? Are you going to be joining us here? I hope so.
> 
> 
> I am shocked that so many younger women can afford the slippery orange slope. I know when I was in my 20's, 30's and a part of my 40's H was the farthest thing from my mind. On that note and life being short and all. Here is yesterday's outfit. Complete with my new Gris T Birkin. I brought it home last Tuesday from Hermes at SCP. You ladies know that I am a color, girl. When my SA asked if I would like to see it I said yes because it is Togo leather. I wanted to feel the weight difference between my Epsom, Chevre, and the Togo. I was carrying my Chevre Birkin so I had a good chance to see if the weight was substantially more. It is heavier but not so much that I felt that it was too heavy. My SA was kind and let me put all my belongings in it and walk around the store carrying it. In doing so, I fell in love with a totally neutral color. Here she is. She will go with just about everything in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Florasun

I tried to edit my above post, but am having trouble with the 'editor'
Wanted to add that I love it with the palladium hardware too! 
I had asked about Gris T several times over the past few years but it was never available - you are lucky to get this!


----------



## Florasun

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately - summer has been hectic, but fun. My job not been fun - I'm not working more hours but the stress just leaves me more worn out at the end of the day. With the recent upheaval at work I have some big decisions to make about my future.

I did want to post a link to the Hermes event we attended. In a couple of photos you can see my DH and the lovely Medor clutch I carried. Unfortunately, the only part of me that made it in was a bit of my neck  tilted at a very unflattering angle where I look like a shar pei with a triple chin. When did I get jowls???Note to self - do not wear hair in up-do again until after facelift.
http://425magazine.com/inside-lavish-hermes-opening/

DH also took some pics,  but I looked horrible in those, too. I just wanted to cry. I spent a small fortune getting ready for this thing when I could have just worn my little black dress and it would have been just as nice.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> OMG! Congrats on your lovely new Birkin! I love Gris T! That is one of my grail colors!  To think, if I had only been patient a little longer....
> 
> I totally agree with you about young women and H. i just hope they are saving for their future!
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable. It is very Stella McCartney.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Meg...it also helps I'm good with make-up! [emoji8]
> 
> I am pretty good with make-up too. I fully intend to do all that I can to look and feel youthful. That includes injections and peels when necessary. I am not opposed to a little nip and tuck either, but not yet.
> 
> 
> +4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to edit my above post, but am having trouble with the 'editor'
> Wanted to add that I love it with the palladium hardware too!
> I had asked about Gris T several times over the past few years but it was never available - you are lucky to get this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Florasun. I have heard since I got the bag that it is a much-wanted color by a lot of ladies. I had no idea since neutrals had not been on my radar. I have not switched bags since I got it. I really do love it. It is a T stamp so they have issued the color again. I am sure that you can hunt it down.
> 
> 
> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately - summer has been hectic, but fun. My job not been fun - I'm not working more hours but the stress just leaves me more worn out at the end of the day. With the recent upheaval at work I have some big decisions to make about my future.
> 
> I did want to post a link to the Hermes event we attended. In a couple of photos you can see my DH and the lovely Medor clutch I carried. Unfortunately, the only part of me that made it in was a bit of my neck  tilted at a very unflattering angle where I look like a shar pei with a triple chin. When did I get jowls???Note to self - do not wear hair in up-do again until after facelift.
> http://425magazine.com/inside-lavish-hermes-opening/
> 
> DH also took some pics,  but I looked horrible in those, too. I just wanted to cry. I spent a small fortune getting ready for this thing when I could have just worn my little black dress and it would have been just as nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, what an awesome event. I bet you had a fantastic time. Thank you so much for sharing the link. I am sure that you looked beautiful and it was an unfortunate angle rather than actual jowls. You clutch is stunning btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately - summer has been hectic, but fun. My job not been fun - I'm not working more hours but the stress just leaves me more worn out at the end of the day. With the recent upheaval at work I have some big decisions to make about my future.
> 
> I did want to post a link to the Hermes event we attended. In a couple of photos you can see my DH and the lovely Medor clutch I carried. Unfortunately, the only part of me that made it in was a bit of my neck  tilted at a very unflattering angle where I look like a shar pei with a triple chin. When did I get jowls???Note to self - do not wear hair in up-do again until after facelift.
> http://425magazine.com/inside-lavish-hermes-opening/
> 
> DH also took some pics,  but I looked horrible in those, too. I just wanted to cry. I spent a small fortune getting ready for this thing when I could have just worn my little black dress and it would have been just as nice.


I bet you looked lovely...sometimes we are our own worst enemy! 
Love the Medor clutch, what a color! Glad you enjoyed yourself....................


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately - summer has been hectic, but fun. My job not been fun - I'm not working more hours but the stress just leaves me more worn out at the end of the day. With the recent upheaval at work I have some big decisions to make about my future.
> 
> I did want to post a link to the Hermes event we attended. In a couple of photos you can see my DH and the lovely Medor clutch I carried. Unfortunately, the only part of me that made it in was a bit of my neck  tilted at a very unflattering angle where I look like a shar pei with a triple chin. When did I get jowls???Note to self - do not wear hair in up-do again until after facelift.
> http://425magazine.com/inside-lavish-hermes-opening/
> 
> DH also took some pics,  but I looked horrible in those, too. I just wanted to cry. I spent a small fortune getting ready for this thing when I could have just worn my little black dress and it would have been just as nice.



It's so nice to see you on the thread! I'm so sorry the job is stressful. I remember that you were considering jumping ship last year... and then thought the better of it. It's always so difficult to know what to do in a situation like that, with so many unknowns.

Your Medor clutch is standout, and the angle was just unfortunate. That happens to me all the time in event photos... so discouraging! I'm sure you looked gorgeous in person. Most of the actresses and models that look out of this world on the screen or in print look like nothing on earth in the supermarket!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Florasun. I have heard since I got the bag that it is a much-wanted color by a lot of ladies. I had no idea since neutrals had not been on my radar. *I have not switched bags since I got it. I really do love it.* It is a T stamp so they have issued the color again. I am sure that you can hunt it down.
> 
> Wow, what an awesome event. I bet you had a fantastic time. Thank you so much for sharing the link. I am sure that you looked beautiful and it was an unfortunate angle rather than actual jowls. You clutch is stunning btw.



I can imagine that with your bright outfits, a neutral bag would be a terrific contrast piece, Meg. Kind of the opposite of what I do: neutral outfits with the color in my bag. But in particular, this new Birkin is really an amazing bag. I'm so glad it's working out for you, and that the weight is okay. It looks fabulous with the wrapped handles, too. Do you re-wrap the handles with different twillies to match whatever outfit you're wearing?


----------



## ElainePG

Okay... I can't stand it any more. I've just GOT to show a photo of the new-to-me bag I bought (pretty much) on impulse last week.

It's a bag I never thought I'd own: A Balenciaga First. It's the same size as the Town, but the handle drop is very short: only 10 inches. Much too short for comfort! But since I bought it at a VERY good (AMAZINGLY good, in fact!) price, I plan to swap out the short strap for one of those wide canvas straps from Mautto. I'm thinking the one that comes in cream, with a navy stripe. After all, Gucci puts canvas straps with their leather bags, so why can't I? I'l get a 45" strap, and then I'll be able to wear the bag crossbody.

The color is _Atlantique_, and it has (be still my beating heart!) _rose gold hardware!_ Thrilled to bits, because Balenciaga no longer makes bags with RG hardware. The price was very low because the bag was supposedly in not very good shape, so my heart was in my throat until it arrived, but actually other than some corner wear and a touch of dryness it was perfect! This morning I treated it with LMB products, and now it just looks like I've owned it for perhaps a year, and carried it now & then.

Color me happy!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Okay... I can't stand it any more. I've just GOT to show a photo of the new-to-me bag I bought (pretty much) on impulse last week.
> 
> It's a bag I never thought I'd own: A Balenciaga First. It's the same size as the Town, but the handle drop is very short: only 10 inches. Much too short for comfort! But since I bought it at a VERY good (AMAZINGLY good, in fact!) price, I plan to swap out the short strap for one of those wide canvas straps from Mautto. I'm thinking the one that comes in cream, with a navy stripe. After all, Gucci puts canvas straps with their leather bags, so why can't I? I'l get a 45" strap, and then I'll be able to wear the bag crossbody.
> 
> The color is _Atlantique_, and it has (be still my beating heart!) _rose gold hardware!_ Thrilled to bits, because Balenciaga no longer makes bags with RG hardware. The price was very low because the bag was supposedly in not very good shape, so my heart was in my throat until it arrived, but actually other than some corner wear and a touch of dryness it was perfect! This morning I treated it with LMB products, and now it just looks like I've owned it for perhaps a year, and carried it now & then.
> 
> Color me happy!


It's a beauty, Elaine. Love the color!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Most of the actresses and models that look out of this world on the screen or in print look like nothing on earth in the supermarket!


Yup...and I COULD name names! [emoji57]



ElainePG said:


> Okay... I can't stand it any more. I've just GOT to show a photo of the new-to-me bag I bought (pretty much) on impulse last week.
> 
> It's a bag I never thought I'd own: A Balenciaga First. It's the same size as the Town, but the handle drop is very short: only 10 inches. Much too short for comfort! But since I bought it at a VERY good (AMAZINGLY good, in fact!) price, I plan to swap out the short strap for one of those wide canvas straps from Mautto. I'm thinking the one that comes in cream, with a navy stripe. After all, Gucci puts canvas straps with their leather bags, so why can't I? I'l get a 45" strap, and then I'll be able to wear the bag crossbody.
> 
> The color is _Atlantique_, and it has (be still my beating heart!) _rose gold hardware!_ Thrilled to bits, because Balenciaga no longer makes bags with RG hardware. The price was very low because the bag was supposedly in not very good shape, so my heart was in my throat until it arrived, but actually other than some corner wear and a touch of dryness it was perfect! This morning I treated it with LMB products, and now it just looks like I've owned it for perhaps a year, and carried it now & then.
> 
> Color me happy!


Great color...enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> It's a beauty, Elaine. Love the color!


Thank you, barbee!  

It's going to go great with my Nic + Zoe denim skirts, and also with a denim jacket in cooler weather (if we ever get any!).


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *Yup...and I COULD name names!*
> 
> 
> Great color...enjoy!



Oh, I am SURE you could, SQ! You've seen all of them up close & personal!

Thanks... I'm already enjoying it, and all I've done is refurbish the leather!!!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> That's a *great* point about being kinder to yourself, Meg. There was an article about that exact point in yesterday's _New York Times_. I'm not sure if the link will work, since you have to subscribe to read the NYT on line, but let's give it a try. The title of the piece is "I'm Too Old For This" & it's by Dominique Browning. It's just filled with words of wisdom. And not just for women! The Hubster read it too, and he said it really gave him a lot to think about.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/fashion/im-too-old-for-this.html



Thanks for the link, Elaine. It was a nice read. I am feeling old these days. But not too old to pass up a pair of Celine heels today. Luckily they are not too high.


----------



## Florasun

Meg saw these boots today and thought of you

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-c...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2517


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Every time I see the movie A Perfect Murder I drool over Gwyneth Paltrow's black/GHW box Kelly...perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of your collection!
> I have a basic black Evelyne that I can wear crossbody...which I love! Haven't used it in a couple years but it's always a classic.
> I also have a 30 gold Birkin but after seeing Meg's Gris T I think I prefer that color. Etoupe is lovely, too. When I got my Birkin, gold was the "hot" color and a classic.
> Even though I'm very tall I do like the 30 size. I hardly use my Birkin but can't bring myself to sell it.



You know I have had a couple of black box Kellys, and a black box Birkin. While they are beautiful to behold they are a PITA to use. The box leather is very stiff so it makes the top difficult to open. Then box is so easily scratched - if you are at all sensitive to scuffs and scratches you are going to wig out. I kept selling, reconsidering, and trying again - but finally gave up. Then what do I end up with? A barenia Birkin which is even more easily scratched. You probably already know this, but it is the leather used for H saddles. It is almost identical in color to your gold Birkin. I agree it is an odd name. Your bag is lovely and I adore your scarf! Love your black Evelyn, too!


----------



## Florasun

Elaine! What a find! Love the color, and the idea of adding a canvas strap.




ElainePG said:


> Okay... I can't stand it any more. I've just GOT to show a photo of the new-to-me bag I bought (pretty much) on impulse last week.
> 
> It's a bag I never thought I'd own: A Balenciaga First. It's the same size as the Town, but the handle drop is very short: only 10 inches. Much too short for comfort! But since I bought it at a VERY good (AMAZINGLY good, in fact!) price, I plan to swap out the short strap for one of those wide canvas straps from Mautto. I'm thinking the one that comes in cream, with a navy stripe. After all, Gucci puts canvas straps with their leather bags, so why can't I? I'l get a 45" strap, and then I'll be able to wear the bag crossbody.
> 
> The color is _Atlantique_, and it has (be still my beating heart!) _rose gold hardware!_ Thrilled to bits, because Balenciaga no longer makes bags with RG hardware. The price was very low because the bag was supposedly in not very good shape, so my heart was in my throat until it arrived, but actually other than some corner wear and a touch of dryness it was perfect! This morning I treated it with LMB products, and now it just looks like I've owned it for perhaps a year, and carried it now & then.
> 
> Color me happy!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> It's so nice to see you on the thread! I'm so sorry the job is stressful. I remember that you were considering jumping ship last year... and then thought the better of it. It's always so difficult to know what to do in a situation like that, with so many unknowns.
> 
> Your Medor clutch is standout, and the angle was just unfortunate. That happens to me all the time in event photos... so discouraging! I'm sure you looked gorgeous in person. Most of the actresses and models that look out of this world on the screen or in print look like nothing on earth in the supermarket!



Awww thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Thanks for the link, Elaine. It was a nice read. I am feeling old these days. But not too old to pass up a pair of Celine heels today. Luckily they are not too high.


Glad you liked the article, Florasun. And that's exciting about the Celine shoes! Were they at Nordstrom? Or do you have a Celine boutique up there?


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Elaine! What a find! Love the color, and the idea of adding a canvas strap.


Thanks you so much! I think it's going to look smashing. After I have the strap I'll post a model shot.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Okay... I can't stand it any more. I've just GOT to show a photo of the new-to-me bag I bought (pretty much) on impulse last week.
> 
> It's a bag I never thought I'd own: A Balenciaga First. It's the same size as the Town, but the handle drop is very short: only 10 inches. Much too short for comfort! But since I bought it at a VERY good (AMAZINGLY good, in fact!) price, I plan to swap out the short strap for one of those wide canvas straps from Mautto. I'm thinking the one that comes in cream, with a navy stripe. After all, Gucci puts canvas straps with their leather bags, so why can't I? I'l get a 45" strap, and then I'll be able to wear the bag crossbody.
> 
> The color is _Atlantique_, and it has (be still my beating heart!) _rose gold hardware!_ Thrilled to bits, because Balenciaga no longer makes bags with RG hardware. The price was very low because the bag was supposedly in not very good shape, so my heart was in my throat until it arrived, but actually other than some corner wear and a touch of dryness it was perfect! This morning I treated it with LMB products, and now it just looks like I've owned it for perhaps a year, and carried it now & then.
> 
> Color me happy!



Beautiful Elaine  ...you did a great job with LMB....


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> You know I have had a couple of black box Kellys, and a black box Birkin. While they are beautiful to behold they are a PITA to use. The box leather is very stiff so it makes the top difficult to open. Then box is so easily scratched - if you are at all sensitive to scuffs and scratches you are going to wig out. I kept selling, reconsidering, and trying again - but finally gave up. Then what do I end up with? A barenia Birkin which is even more easily scratched. You probably already know this, but it is the leather used for H saddles. It is almost identical in color to your gold Birkin. I agree it is an odd name. Your bag is lovely and I adore your scarf! Love your black Evelyn, too!


I didn't know you had the black box Kellys/Birkin. I know what you mean about the box leather but it's so gorgeous/classic! Barenia leather, on the other hand, is my HG! Couldn't find one so I went with the gold. Scratches be damned...give me patina!
I'm so jealous!!!
I had the opportunity to buy a Hermes saddle about 20 years ago for about $1600. I didn't and could kick myself...they now retail for 7K-9K.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Beautiful Elaine  ...you did a great job with LMB....


Thank you, cilifene... and you haven't even seen it at its best! Today I put on the last "coat"... which is the moisturizer. So then it will shine even more!

Do you think I should start a little local business, refinishing designer handbags? (Except, I am probably nearly the only one here who carries them, LOL!)


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I didn't know you had the black box Kellys/Birkin. I know what you mean about the box leather but it's so gorgeous/classic! Barenia leather, on the other hand, is my HG! Couldn't find one so I went with the gold. Scratches be damned...give me patina!
> I'm so jealous!!!
> I had the opportunity to buy a Hermes saddle about 20 years ago for about $1600. I didn't and could kick myself...they now retail for 7K-9K.


Do you mean an actual Hermès *saddle*, SQ, like the kind of saddle you put on an actual *horse*? How elegant would that be? What a shame you couldn't predict what the prices would do!


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Okay... I can't stand it any more. I've just GOT to show a photo of the new-to-me bag I bought (pretty much) on impulse last week.
> 
> It's a bag I never thought I'd own: A Balenciaga First. It's the same size as the Town, but the handle drop is very short: only 10 inches. Much too short for comfort! But since I bought it at a VERY good (AMAZINGLY good, in fact!) price, I plan to swap out the short strap for one of those wide canvas straps from Mautto. I'm thinking the one that comes in cream, with a navy stripe. After all, Gucci puts canvas straps with their leather bags, so why can't I? I'l get a 45" strap, and then I'll be able to wear the bag crossbody.
> 
> The color is _Atlantique_, and it has (be still my beating heart!) _rose gold hardware!_ Thrilled to bits, because Balenciaga no longer makes bags with RG hardware. The price was very low because the bag was supposedly in not very good shape, so my heart was in my throat until it arrived, but actually other than some corner wear and a touch of dryness it was perfect! This morning I treated it with LMB products, and now it just looks like I've owned it for perhaps a year, and carried it now & then.
> 
> Color me happy!


Love the color Elaine,  and it looks beautiful. Awaiting modeling shots!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I can imagine that with your bright outfits, a neutral bag would be a terrific contrast piece, Meg. Kind of the opposite of what I do: neutral outfits with the color in my bag. But in particular, this new Birkin is really an amazing bag. I'm so glad it's working out for you, and that the weight is okay. It looks fabulous with the wrapped handles, too. Do you re-wrap the handles with different twillies to match whatever outfit you're wearing?


Thanks, Elaine. I do change the twillys if I have time. I am getting better at it with practice, but it is still time-consuming to make sure that they are tight so they don't come loose while I am out. I have left these on so far because I got them especially tight.


ElainePG said:


> Okay... I can't stand it any more. I've just GOT to show a photo of the new-to-me bag I bought (pretty much) on impulse last week.
> 
> It's a bag I never thought I'd own: A Balenciaga First. It's the same size as the Town, but the handle drop is very short: only 10 inches. Much too short for comfort! But since I bought it at a VERY good (AMAZINGLY good, in fact!) price, I plan to swap out the short strap for one of those wide canvas straps from Mautto. I'm thinking the one that comes in cream, with a navy stripe. After all, Gucci puts canvas straps with their leather bags, so why can't I? I'l get a 45" strap, and then I'll be able to wear the bag crossbody.
> 
> The color is _Atlantique_, and it has (be still my beating heart!) _rose gold hardware!_ Thrilled to bits, because Balenciaga no longer makes bags with RG hardware. The price was very low because the bag was supposedly in not very good shape, so my heart was in my throat until it arrived, but actually other than some corner wear and a touch of dryness it was perfect! This morning I treated it with LMB products, and now it just looks like I've owned it for perhaps a year, and carried it now & then.
> 
> Color me happy!


So beautiful Elaine. Congratulations. Ordering a crossbody strap is a great idea. I bet this will be a perfect size for you. She looks like she is in excellent condition.


Florasun said:


> Meg saw these boots today and thought of you
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-c...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2517


OMG, I love them. I am such a boot fan especially when they have shearling in them. I am going to SCP and I will see if they are in stock. I at least need to try them on . I don't need any more boots, but I find shearling lined boots hard to pass up. I have a pair of gray Chanel booties with shearling that I wear all the time.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> You know I have had a couple of black box Kellys, and a black box Birkin. While they are beautiful to behold they are a PITA to use. The box leather is very stiff so it makes the top difficult to open. Then box is so easily scratched - if you are at all sensitive to scuffs and scratches you are going to wig out. I kept selling, reconsidering, and trying again - but finally gave up. Then what do I end up with? A barenia Birkin which is even more easily scratched. You probably already know this, but it is the leather used for H saddles. It is almost identical in color to your gold Birkin. I agree it is an odd name. Your bag is lovely and I adore your scarf! Love your black Evelyn, too!


Isn't Barenia very heavy? I love the way that it would patina and am not so concerned with scratches just the actual weight of the bag itself. In regards to the Kelly I love the look of them but found mine to be a huge pita to get in and out of. I didn't like having to find a spot to put it down and open it up every time I needed something from my purse. One of my friends thinks it was just a sizing issue for me. I had the 35 in Clemence and it was awkward and heavy. She thinks if I went with a 28 I could wear it with the flap behind the opening like I do with my B's for easy access. I am still unconvinced since it also being a single strap the weight distribution is not very good imo either. What do you think?


skyqueen said:


> I didn't know you had the black box Kellys/Birkin. I know what you mean about the box leather but it's so gorgeous/classic! Barenia leather, on the other hand, is my HG! Couldn't find one so I went with the gold. Scratches be damned...give me patina!
> I'm so jealous!!!
> I had the opportunity to buy a Hermes saddle about 20 years ago for about $1600. I didn't and could kick myself...they now retail for 7K-9K.



Oh wow, don't you hate thinking of the things you wish you had purchased.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Isn't Barenia very heavy? I love the way that it would patina and am not so concerned with scratches just the actual weight of the bag itself. In regards to the Kelly I love the look of them but found mine to be a huge pita to get in and out of. I didn't like having to find a spot to put it down and open it up every time I needed something from my purse. One of my friends thinks it was just a sizing issue for me. I had the 35 in Clemence and it was awkward and heavy. She thinks if I went with a 28 I could wear it with the flap behind the opening like I do with my B's for easy access. I am still unconvinced since it also being a single strap the weight distribution is not very good imo either. What do you think?
> 
> 100% agree with you. Finding a place to open or close it is a pain. I think you can only carry it with the flap closed, otherwise with the single handle it is going to "fall" open without being on the spindle lock, and if it is on the spindle lock without the straps it may be too heavy and bend it. It's just not built that way. Plus box is too stiff to tuck, anyway. I tried both a 32 and 35.  But it is a beautiful bag and that's why we keep trying.
> 
> Oh wow, don't you hate thinking of the things you wish you had purchased.



Usually I regret the things I did purchase - especially at the end of the month when I am looking at my credit card statement.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> OMG, I love them. I am such a boot fan especially when they have shearling in them. I am going to SCP and I will see if they are in stock. I at least need to try them on . I don't need any more boots, but I find shearling lined boots hard to pass up. I have a pair of gray Chanel booties with shearling that I wear all the time.



IIRC these are made of lamb skin and the leather is soft and smooshy, so it will bend when your ankle bends. I took a photo on my iphone but need to download it.

If you go look at them, take a look at the Chanel boots for this fall. At our Nordstrom I saw one pair that looked sort of like Uggs, but with a leather body. The "shearling" part was made of Chinchilla  (SQ THESE ARE FOR YOU!!!)  But the other pair. As I told a couple of PF'ers yesterday when I saw them I was like OMG WTF??? they were similar but looked like they were covered mostly with thick dark shiny curly pubic hair. I think we have renamed them the pube boots. Wish I had taken a photo. I will send an email to klynneann to see if she will take one and post it. LOL.


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> I didn't know you had the black box Kellys/Birkin. I know what you mean about the box leather but it's so gorgeous/classic! Barenia leather, on the other hand, is my HG! Couldn't find one so I went with the gold. Scratches be damned...give me patina!
> I'm so jealous!!!
> I had the opportunity to buy a Hermes saddle about 20 years ago for about $1600. I didn't and could kick myself...they now retail for 7K-9K.



  I don't even think you could get a stirrup now for 1600 dollars. 

Everytime I go into the store with my Barenia the SAs tell me about how difficult it is to get and I am the only person in the Seattle area they have sold one to. I know there are more around here, but they didn't come from this store. Pug*shoes has a barenia kelly that is TDF, and Birdonce has a barenia evelyn she had to get in Japan. I would love to have one each, please!


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> IIRC these are made of lamb skin and the leather is soft and smooshy, so it will bend when your ankle bends. I took a photo on my iphone but need to download it.
> 
> If you go look at them, take a look at the Chanel boots for this fall. At our Nordstrom I saw one pair that looked sort of like Uggs, but with a leather body. The "shearling" part was made of Chinchilla  (SQ THESE ARE FOR YOU!!!)  But the other pair. As I told a couple of PF'ers yesterday when I saw them I was like OMG WTF??? they were similar but looked like they were covered mostly with thick dark shiny curly pubic hair. I think we have renamed them the pube boots. Wish I had taken a photo. I will send an email to klynneann to see if she will take one and post it. LOL.



I will definitely take a look. I love soft boots and with shearling I may need them. I will see if Saks has them since I have a gift card that would cover most of the price. Will look at Chanel too.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Usually I regret the things I did purchase - especially at the end of the month when I am looking at my credit card statement.



 I hear you. I agree with your assessment of the Kelly. I love the look but for me it just isn't the right bag.

I did just check Saks for the boots and they have them as well. So I am going to see if either store has them in stock so that I can try them on. Then, I will hopefully wait until they go on sale and get them then with my gift card.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Love the color Elaine,  and it looks beautiful. Awaiting modeling shots!


Thank you, mk! As soon as the canvas strap arrives from Mautto (2 weeks or so) I will put together the perfect outfit for the bag and take a photo.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Isn't Barenia very heavy? I love the way that it would patina and am not so concerned with scratches just the actual weight of the bag itself. In regards to the Kelly I love the look of them but found mine to be a huge pita to get in and out of. I didn't like having to find a spot to put it down and open it up every time I needed something from my purse. One of my friends thinks it was just a sizing issue for me. I had the 35 in Clemence and it was awkward and heavy. She thinks if I went with a 28 I could wear it with the flap behind the opening like I do with my B's for easy access. I am still unconvinced since it also being a single strap the weight distribution is not very good imo either. What do you think?
> 
> 
> *Oh wow, don't you hate thinking of the things you wish you had purchased.*



Better than thinking of the men I wish I hadn't dated!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Usually I regret the things I did purchase - especially at the end of the month when I am looking at my credit card statement.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I hear you. I agree with your assessment of the Kelly. I love the look but for me it just isn't the right bag.
> 
> I did just check Saks for the boots and they have them as well. *So I am going to see if either store has them in stock so that I can try them on.* Then, I will hopefully wait until they go on sale and get them then with my gift card.



So... it gets chilly enough down in the southern part of our state for shearling boots? I never knew that! I own a pair of Uggs that I bought when we moved to the Peninsula in 2001, and I think I've maybe worn them ten times. Time to donate them to a thrift shop, for sure! It just doesn't get cold enough here, and I'm 5 hours north of you!

Maybe I just have hot feet?


----------



## Trudysmom

It has been hot outside so I have been inside this week. We went out to lunch yesterday and today. I wore one of my blue pocket satchels yesterday and I wore one of my Buckley bags today.


----------



## Trudysmom

I think someone wanted to see when I got the new Domed tassel satchel in the peacock color (called Celadon.)









Here is the other one in Lilac, a bit like periwinkle.


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> It has been hot outside so I have been inside this week. We went out to lunch yesterday and today. I wore one of my blue pocket satchels yesterday and I wore one of my Buckley bags today.



i love your white bag and red/pink dress - such a mood lifting combo!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Do you mean an actual Hermès *saddle*, SQ, like the kind of saddle you put on an actual *horse*? How elegant would that be? What a shame you couldn't predict what the prices would do!


Go to the Hermes website, under equestrian. Saddle porn!





Florasun said:


> I don't even think you could get a stirrup now for 1600 dollars.
> 
> Everytime I go into the store with my Barenia the SAs tell me about how difficult it is to get and I am the only person in the Seattle area they have sold one to. I know there are more around here, but they didn't come from this store. Pug*shoes has a barenia kelly that is TDF, and Birdonce has a barenia evelyn she had to get in Japan. I would love to have one each, please!


I can believe it. I tried my damnedest to buy a Barenia Birkin a few years ago, nothing new just resale.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> It has been hot outside so I have been inside this week. We went out to lunch yesterday and today. I wore one of my blue pocket satchels yesterday and I wore one of my Buckley bags today.


 


Trudysmom said:


> I think someone wanted to see when I got the new Domed tassel satchel in the peacock color (called Celadon.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the other one in Lilac, a bit like periwinkle.


Stunning, Trudy and you know how much I love the periwinkle!
My peacock would love the celadon, though!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> It has been hot outside so I have been inside this week. We went out to lunch yesterday and today. I wore one of my blue pocket satchels yesterday and I wore one of my Buckley bags today.


Those are such cute bags! I don't think we've seen these before... have we? Glad you were able to finally get outside after all that heat. Fall is coming soon!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Stunning, Trudy and you know how much I love the periwinkle!
> *My peacock would love the celadon, though!*



Are you kidding, skyqueen? Petey would try to... um... "propose marriage" to the celadon!


----------



## mkpurselover

Trudysmom said:


> I think someone wanted to see when I got the new Domed tassel satchel in the peacock color (called Celadon.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the other one in Lilac, a bit like periwinkle.


Beautiful colors TM, so great that you love colorful bags.  I wish DB did silver hardware!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Are you kidding, skyqueen? Petey would try to... um... "propose marriage" to the celadon!


Oh, Elaine...the feathers would fly! [emoji15]


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> So... it gets chilly enough down in the southern part of our state for shearling boots? I never knew that! I own a pair of Uggs that I bought when we moved to the Peninsula in 2001, and I think I've maybe worn them ten times. Time to donate them to a thrift shop, for sure! It just doesn't get cold enough here, and I'm 5 hours north of you!
> 
> Maybe I just have hot feet?


I wear Uggs as house slippers during the winter. It gets cool enough to wear them with a t-shirt and jeans. For me, it is more about the comfort level that the shearling provides on my toes. It doesn't bother my ingrown nails the way any other closed toe shoe does and since I never wear socks I don't get blisters. 


Trudysmom said:


> It has been hot outside so I have been inside this week. We went out to lunch yesterday and today. I wore one of my blue pocket satchels yesterday and I wore one of my Buckley bags today.


Love your outfits and your bags.


Trudysmom said:


> I think someone wanted to see when I got the new Domed tassel satchel in the peacock color (called Celadon.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the other one in Lilac, a bit like periwinkle.



The colors are so pretty and I love the contrasting straps.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Oh, Elaine...the feathers would fly! [emoji15]


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *I wear Uggs as house slippers during the winter.* It gets cool enough to wear them with a t-shirt and jeans. For me, it is more about the comfort level that the shearling provides on my toes. It doesn't bother my ingrown nails the way any other closed toe shoe does and since I never wear socks I don't get blisters.



My house slippers are made by Ugg, but they're the moccasin style. And they're PINK, I'll have you know... with little rhinestones on top!

I agree with you that the shearling feels good on bare feet... I think for me it's the rest of the boot that makes me get too warm. Shearling surrounding the foot is about as much shearling as I can take! Although they are predicting an El Niño for this winter, so maybe I'll keep my boot-length Uggs for one more season, just in case.


----------



## skyqueen

I used to see pics of gals wearing tall UGG boots to the beach in LA...Pamela Anderson comes to mind. UGH!


----------



## Trudysmom

mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful colors TM, so great that you love colorful bags.  I wish DB did silver hardware!


Most DB bags use brushed gold hardware I think. That is my favorite. A soft look.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> My house slippers are made by Ugg, but they're the moccasin style. And they're PINK, I'll have you know... with little rhinestones on top!
> 
> I agree with you that the shearling feels good on bare feet... I think for me it's the rest of the boot that makes me get too warm. Shearling surrounding the foot is about as much shearling as I can take! Although they are predicting an El Niño for this winter, so maybe I'll keep my boot-length Uggs for one more season, just in case.


I have a few pair of Uggs, several styles. They feel so good. My feet get cold, even in summer. 

I like Orthoheel slippers too. I just ordered two more pairs of slippers.I like slippers and they have to be cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Those are such cute bags! I don't think we've seen these before... have we? Glad you were able to finally get outside after all that heat. Fall is coming soon!


I don't know if you have seen those bags.  Yes, I am looking forward to cool weather. 

I have another coming in a day or two. The double pocket florentine. It will be in natural, but it will look like my Crimson below. 


 It is hard to find this one so I am so happy to have two now. I have about about six styles I collect in D & B. I like having several colors in each style.






I love this style...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I used to see pics of gals wearing *tall UGG boots to the beach in LA*...Pamela Anderson comes to mind. UGH!


I see that look in Carmel, too. In the summer. Ladies in short shorts, tall Uggs, big sunglasses, and Chanel bags. Ugh! It's a definite tip-off that they're tourists who have driven up from L.A. 

('scuse me, Meg! I don't mean YOU, obviously!)


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I don't know if you have seen those bags.  Yes, I am looking forward to cool weather.
> 
> I have another coming in a day or two. The double pocket florentine. It will be in natural, but it will look like my Crimson below.
> 
> 
> It is hard to find this one so I am so happy to have two now. I have about about six styles I collect in D & B. I like having several colors in each style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style...


What a great "family photo," Trudys!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I don't know if you have seen those bags.  Yes, I am looking forward to cool weather.
> 
> I have another coming in a day or two. The double pocket florentine. It will be in natural, but it will look like my Crimson below.
> 
> 
> It is hard to find this one so I am so happy to have two now. I have about about six styles I collect in D & B. I like having several colors in each style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style...




Holy Mother of D&B [emoji76]


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> My house slippers are made by Ugg, but they're the moccasin style. And they're PINK, I'll have you know... with little rhinestones on top!
> 
> I agree with you that the shearling feels good on bare feet... I think for me it's the rest of the boot that makes me get too warm. Shearling surrounding the foot is about as much shearling as I can take! Although they are predicting an El Niño for this winter, so maybe I'll keep my boot-length Uggs for one more season, just in case.


El Niño would be wonderful. I can't take the full on boot with shearling except for very cold days.


skyqueen said:


> I used to see pics of gals wearing tall UGG boots to the beach in LA...Pamela Anderson comes to mind. UGH!


I remember that. I don't see that much anymore. I try never to leave my neighborhood wearing my uggs. I just make my neighbors suffer. 


Trudysmom said:


> I don't know if you have seen those bags.  Yes, I am looking forward to cool weather.
> 
> I have another coming in a day or two. The double pocket florentine. It will be in natural, but it will look like my Crimson below.
> Gorgeous collection.
> 
> It is hard to find this one so I am so happy to have two now. I have about about six styles I collect in D & B. I like having several colors in each style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> every time i see the movie a perfect murder i drool over gwyneth paltrow's black/ghw box kelly...perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of your collection!
> I have a basic black evelyne that i can wear crossbody...which i love! Haven't used it in a couple years but it's always a classic.
> I also have a 30 gold birkin but after seeing meg's gris t i think i prefer that color. Etoupe is lovely, too. When i got my birkin, gold was the "hot" color and a classic.
> Even though i'm very tall i do like the 30 size. I hardly use my birkin but can't bring myself to sell it.



&#128525;


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I don't know if you have seen those bags.  Yes, I am looking forward to cool weather.
> 
> I have another coming in a day or two. The double pocket florentine. It will be in natural, but it will look like my Crimson below.
> 
> 
> It is hard to find this one so I am so happy to have two now. I have about about six styles I collect in D & B. I like having several colors in each style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style...



Fabulous collection Trudy &#128525;


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I see that look in Carmel, too. In the summer. Ladies in short shorts, tall Uggs, big sunglasses, and Chanel bags. Ugh! It's a definite tip-off that they're tourists who have driven up from L.A.
> 
> ('scuse me, Meg! I don't mean YOU, obviously!)



 No that wouldn't be me. I love Uggs but I try never to leave my neighborhood in them. I go for the Ugg feeling in better boots and booties. While I think Uggs are the most comfortable shoes ever they really are not very pretty. I do wear them when it starts getting cold with shorts to walk the dogs but that is about it.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I don't know if you have seen those bags.  Yes, I am looking forward to cool weather.
> 
> I have another coming in a day or two. The double pocket florentine. It will be in natural, but it will look like my Crimson below.
> 
> 
> It is hard to find this one so I am so happy to have two now. I have about about six styles I collect in D & B. I like having several colors in each style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style...


Your bags are fabulous. What a great family photo. So nice that you can rotate them so that they all get some attention.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> No that wouldn't be me. *I love Uggs but I try never to leave my neighborhood in them*. I go for the Ugg feeling in better boots and booties. While I think Uggs are the most comfortable shoes ever they really are not very pretty. I do wear them when it starts getting cold with shorts to walk the dogs but that is about it.


Oh, Meg, *I know* that! If you were ever to come up to Carmel (and I do wish you would! We'd have a blast!) you'd be dressed impeccably.


----------



## chessmont

I'm in Sonoma county and I have short ugg boots but they never leave the house LOL.  Sometimes they feel so snuggly on a cold (for here) day.


----------



## eliwon

Sorry Californian ladies, but I find it absolutely hilarious visualizing wearing Uggs in that part of the world &#55357;&#56836; Way up in Northern Europe where I live the young girls wear them during winter, where we for days on end easily can reach -15C, or ca. 5F according to my conversion table. Then the Uggs appear on the streets, come snow or slurr. They have been incredibly popular for years, despite parents' frustration because the soles don't protect the foot's instep and the ankle support is non-exixtent, but hey, what do teenage girls care, as long as they can all look fashionable and identical?&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ElainePG

I had a lovely day out with my Mom: lunch at P.F. Chang, browsing the Eileen Fisher pre-sale at Macy's (I found a cardi), and a nice wander through Pottery Barn.

1. My yummy Repetto flats and hot pink Mulberry Willow bag.
2. Rhodochrosite necklace and earrings made-to-order from my favorite jeweler.
3. OOTD outfit: Ralph Lauren white tee under an old Lands End vee-necked jersey sweater, new Halogen skirt (cotton eyelet lace) just purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.

I would LOVE to find a new, better-quality vee-necked sweater that fits me as well as this old Lands End one does! But everything I try on is too long, and/or the "vee" is cut too low. I even tried knitting my own, heaven help me, but it didn't turn out nice enough and I donated it to one of the thrift shops. It will keep someone warm this winter!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I had a lovely day out with my Mom: lunch at P.F. Chang, browsing the Eileen Fisher pre-sale at Macy's (I found a cardi), and a nice wander through Pottery Barn.
> 
> 1. My yummy Repetto flats and hot pink Mulberry Willow bag.
> 2. Rhodochrosite necklace and earrings made-to-order from my favorite jeweler.
> 3. OOTD outfit: Ralph Lauren white tee under an old Lands End vee-necked jersey sweater, new Halogen skirt (cotton eyelet lace) just purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a new, better-quality vee-necked sweater that fits me as well as this old Lands End one does! But everything I try on is too long, and/or the "vee" is cut too low. I even tried knitting my own, heaven help me, but it didn't turn out nice enough and I donated it to one of the thrift shops. It will keep someone warm this winter!


Your jewelry, shoes, bag and outfit all look great! nice photos!


----------



## Trudysmom

My new Florentine Satchel with pockets arrived today. Now I have two. I don't think they are made now, so I am happy to have two. Here is the natural and below is the crimson.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> No that wouldn't be me.


It would be if you lived where I live! [emoji57]


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I'm in Sonoma county and I have short ugg boots but they never leave the house LOL.  Sometimes they feel so snuggly on a cold (for here) day.


See above...................


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets arrived today. Now I have two. I don't think they are made now, so I am happy to have two. Here is the natural and below is the crimson.


Beauties, Trudy! 
You could start your own D&B store.................


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I had a lovely day out with my Mom: lunch at P.F. Chang, browsing the Eileen Fisher pre-sale at Macy's (I found a cardi), and a nice wander through Pottery Barn.
> 
> 1. My yummy Repetto flats and hot pink Mulberry Willow bag.
> 2. Rhodochrosite necklace and earrings made-to-order from my favorite jeweler.
> 3. OOTD outfit: Ralph Lauren white tee under an old Lands End vee-necked jersey sweater, new Halogen skirt (cotton eyelet lace) just purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a new, better-quality vee-necked sweater that fits me as well as this old Lands End one does! But everything I try on is too long, and/or the "vee" is cut too low. I even tried knitting my own, heaven help me, but it didn't turn out nice enough and I donated it to one of the thrift shops. It will keep someone warm this winter!


Glad you had fun with Mom!
You know I love the hot pink Willow...looks great with the Repetto shoes!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Your jewelry, shoes, bag and outfit all look great! nice photos!


Thank you, Trudys!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Glad you had fun with Mom!
> You know I love the hot pink Willow...looks great with the Repetto shoes!



Thank you, skyqueen! Do you know, I was so desperate for that pink Willow, and I haven't carried it since I first bought it! I finally decided that was completely ridiculous (I guess I have too many bags, right? Don't answer that!) and I'm going to carry it all week. The Repetto shoes are so comfy... like wearing slippers!

Yes, Mom & I had a great time. She's such fun to hang out with. We laughed our way through lunch.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets arrived today. Now I have two. I don't think they are made now, so I am happy to have two. Here is the natural and below is the crimson.


They're both wonderful, but I'm *really* in love with the saddle-colored one. 

I definitely need to find a Saddle bag next year. I'm thinking of the Mulberry small Bayswater Double-Zip in Oak. Oak is such a classic color for Mulberry bags, and I just love the D-Z style (the one in my Avatar). Maybe next spring, when we visit the Mulberry boutique in San Jose.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I had a lovely day out with my Mom: lunch at P.F. Chang, browsing the Eileen Fisher pre-sale at Macy's (I found a cardi), and a nice wander through Pottery Barn.
> 
> 1. My yummy Repetto flats and hot pink Mulberry Willow bag.
> 2. Rhodochrosite necklace and earrings made-to-order from my favorite jeweler.
> 3. OOTD outfit: Ralph Lauren white tee under an old Lands End vee-necked jersey sweater, new Halogen skirt (cotton eyelet lace) just purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a new, better-quality vee-necked sweater that fits me as well as this old Lands End one does! But everything I try on is too long, and/or the "vee" is cut too low. I even tried knitting my own, heaven help me, but it didn't turn out nice enough and I donated it to one of the thrift shops. It will keep someone warm this winter!


 Elaine, your outfit looks fantastic!  And I love those Repetto flats.  I tried ordering a pair once, and they were so small for what I thought was the right size.  Did you have to size up?  I want those flats!!! I saw Myhabit has them, and I am really thinking about ordering.  I remember, like you said, they were so comfortable(the 1 minute I had them on in my closet!)  I love the color of the Mulberry for the summer.  You have been CRAZY not to be wearing it more often.  I almost said maybe you do have too... but I deleted it.  This is a handbag forum!
I also had lunch at PF Changs last week, with my daughter, though.  And we shopped... three new tops for her, and a new pair of jeans--nothing for me!! I did buy, once home, an Eileen Fisher boyfriend sweater on sale(maybe call it a duster) and have already worn it, so a good purchase.
The v neck sweater?  Some of us are sleeveless every single day.  I cannot even imagine wearing a sweater right now.  Our upstairs air conditioner only stops running in the dead of night!


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets arrived today. Now I have two. I don't think they are made now, so I am happy to have two. Here is the natural and below is the crimson.


 So pretty, Trudy!  And you always coordinate your lovely clothes with your bags.  I will need more bags before I can do that!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, your outfit looks fantastic!  And I love those Repetto flats.  I tried ordering a pair once, and they were so small for what I thought was the right size.  Did you have to size up?  I want those flats!!! I saw Myhabit has them, and I am really thinking about ordering.  I remember, like you said, they were so comfortable(the 1 minute I had them on in my closet!)  I love the color of the Mulberry for the summer.  You have been CRAZY not to be wearing it more often.  I almost said maybe you do have too... but I deleted it.  This is a handbag forum!
> I also had lunch at PF Changs last week, with my daughter, though.  And we shopped... three new tops for her, and a new pair of jeans--nothing for me!! I did buy, once home, an Eileen Fisher boyfriend sweater on sale(maybe call it a duster) and have already worn it, so a good purchase.
> The v neck sweater?  Some of us are sleeveless every single day.  I cannot even imagine wearing a sweater right now.  Our upstairs air conditioner only stops running in the dead of night!



Oh, what a shame that those Repetto flats were too small for you, Barbee! No, I just take my regular size in them: size 6 U.S., or 36 European. I have two pairs, both bought on flash sales because they are e.x.p.e.n.s.i.v.e.! My only problem with them is that they don't have tons of arch support (like, zero!) and the soles are quite thin, so I can only wear them for about 5 hours straight. As opposed to my AGL flats, which I can wear for hours & hours.

You're right... the minute I walked outside with that hot pink bag, I said "What was I thinking? It's the perfect color for summer... and summer is nearly over!" Oh, well. Our truly summery weather is in September & October, so I still have a couple of good months' wear to get out of it. 

Before we moved out here, we lived in a place where the temperature was over 100 degrees many days of the summer, and I really suffered. I must say, I do not miss the super-hot weather! Last week it got up to the mid-eighties, and everyone was complaining (me, included!). Today it was 73 degrees & sunny... just perfect.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Meg, *I know* that! If you were ever to come up to Carmel (and I do wish you would! We'd have a blast!) you'd be dressed impeccably.


I will get there one of these years. We would have a blast. When I was growing up we used to drive to San Jose every year to visit my aunt. We would spend time in Carmel. Such a gorgeous city.


chessmont said:


> I'm in Sonoma county and I have short ugg boots but they never leave the house LOL.  Sometimes they feel so snuggly on a cold (for here) day.


I have the short ones too that I wear around the house and the longer ones for walking the dogs. I admit I wore them once to CVS when I had the flu and had to go get some medicine. I figured given the way I looked at the time UGGs were the least of my fashion faux pas.



eliwon said:


> Sorry Californian ladies, but I find it absolutely hilarious visualizing wearing Uggs in that part of the world &#65533;&#65533; Way up in Northern Europe where I live the young girls wear them during winter, where we for days on end easily can reach -15C, or ca. 5F according to my conversion table. Then the Uggs appear on the streets, come snow or slurr. They have been incredibly popular for years, despite parents' frustration because the soles don't protect the foot's instep and the ankle support is non-exixtent, but hey, what do teenage girls care, as long as they can all look fashionable and identical?&#65533;&#65533;


It's all relative. Reminds me of my first year in Boston. 60 degrees and I was in cords, turtleneck and a down jacket and I was still cold. I became more accustomed to the cold but the first few winters were brutal. I am not sure I could do it anymore. That first winter there were several days that were -5 degrees. Opening the door felt like you were being slapped in the face.


ElainePG said:


> I had a lovely day out with my Mom: lunch at P.F. Chang, browsing the Eileen Fisher pre-sale at Macy's (I found a cardi), and a nice wander through Pottery Barn.
> 
> 1. My yummy Repetto flats and hot pink Mulberry Willow bag.
> 2. Rhodochrosite necklace and earrings made-to-order from my favorite jeweler.
> 3. OOTD outfit: Ralph Lauren white tee under an old Lands End vee-necked jersey sweater, new Halogen skirt (cotton eyelet lace) just purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a new, better-quality vee-necked sweater that fits me as well as this old Lands End one does! But everything I try on is too long, and/or the "vee" is cut too low. I even tried knitting my own, heaven help me, but it didn't turn out nice enough and I donated it to one of the thrift shops. It will keep someone warm this winter!


You look wonderful. Love that bag and everything is so well coordinated.


Trudysmom said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets arrived today. Now I have two. I don't think they are made now, so I am happy to have two. Here is the natural and below is the crimson.


Love the satchels. I am a huge fan of outside pockets.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> It would be if you lived where I live! [emoji57]





ElainePG said:


> Thank you, skyqueen! Do you know, I was so desperate for that pink Willow, and I haven't carried it since I first bought it! I finally decided that was completely ridiculous (I guess I have too many bags, right? Don't answer that!) and I'm going to carry it all week. The Repetto shoes are so comfy... like wearing slippers!
> 
> Yes, Mom & I had a great time. She's such fun to hang out with. We laughed our way through lunch.


So glad you had a wonderful time.


barbee said:


> Elaine, your outfit looks fantastic!  And I love those Repetto flats.  I tried ordering a pair once, and they were so small for what I thought was the right size.  Did you have to size up?  I want those flats!!! I saw Myhabit has them, and I am really thinking about ordering.  I remember, like you said, they were so comfortable(the 1 minute I had them on in my closet!)  I love the color of the Mulberry for the summer.  You have been CRAZY not to be wearing it more often.  I almost said maybe you do have too... but I deleted it.  This is a handbag forum!
> I also had lunch at PF Changs last week, with my daughter, though.  And we shopped... three new tops for her, and a new pair of jeans--nothing for me!! I did buy, once home, an Eileen Fisher boyfriend sweater on sale(maybe call it a duster) and have already worn it, so a good purchase.
> The v neck sweater?  Some of us are sleeveless every single day.  I cannot even imagine wearing a sweater right now.  Our upstairs air conditioner only stops running in the dead of night!


My ac runs all the time. I can handle it being warmer during the day but it has to be cool (my definition)/cold (MIL& DH's definition)when I am sleeping. My poor MIL wears a little cap on her head once I turn the air down to my sleeping temperature, which is 68 degrees.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, what a shame that those Repetto flats were too small for you, Barbee! No, I just take my regular size in them: size 6 U.S., or 36 European. I have two pairs, both bought on flash sales because they are e.x.p.e.n.s.i.v.e.! My only problem with them is that they don't have tons of arch support (like, zero!) and the soles are quite thin, so I can only wear them for about 5 hours straight. As opposed to my AGL flats, which I can wear for hours & hours.
> 
> You're right... the minute I walked outside with that hot pink bag, I said "What was I thinking? It's the perfect color for summer... and summer is nearly over!" Oh, well. Our truly summery weather is in September & October, so I still have a couple of good months' wear to get out of it.
> 
> Before we moved out here, we lived in a place where the temperature was over 100 degrees many days of the summer, and I really suffered. I must say, I do not miss the super-hot weather! Last week it got up to the mid-eighties, and everyone was complaining (me, included!). Today it was 73 degrees & sunny... just perfect.


We had 112 a couple of days ago. I went to SCP this morning top down about 80 coming home top up at 95. I learned my lesson a few weeks ago getting stuck in traffic even though I left well before rush hour. It was bumper to bumper and 115 degrees on the freeway. It took almost 2 hours to get home 27 miles and I couldn't pull over to put the top up.


----------



## megt10

I bought 2 bags today. I used my Saks gift card and got this mini alma in patent leather. Since selling my patent leather Chanel Bowling Bag because it killed my hands getting in and out of it I only have 1 bag that is patent and that is what I use in the rain. Plus love the color and how amazingly lightweight it is. Sorry if the picture is huge. I am on my iPad and can't figure out how to make them smaller.


----------



## megt10

The color.


----------



## megt10

I also found a Hermes Evie in Anemone. This is the PM size in Epsom leather which is so lightweight. I am unsure of it. I love the color but even though it's the PM it is larger than my other Evie. My SA said it is because of the structure of the bag makes it appear larger.


----------



## megt10

Side by side of the two bags. Thoughts?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I had a lovely day out with my Mom: lunch at P.F. Chang, browsing the Eileen Fisher pre-sale at Macy's (I found a cardi), and a nice wander through Pottery Barn.
> 
> 1. My yummy Repetto flats and hot pink Mulberry Willow bag.
> 2. Rhodochrosite necklace and earrings made-to-order from my favorite jeweler.
> 3. OOTD outfit: Ralph Lauren white tee under an old Lands End vee-necked jersey sweater, new Halogen skirt (cotton eyelet lace) just purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a new, better-quality vee-necked sweater that fits me as well as this old Lands End one does! But everything I try on is too long, and/or the "vee" is cut too low. I even tried knitting my own, heaven help me, but it didn't turn out nice enough and I donated it to one of the thrift shops. It will keep someone warm this winter!



Lovely Elaine!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *I will get there one of these years. We would have a blast.* When I was growing up we used to drive to San Jose every year to visit my aunt. We would spend time in Carmel. Such a gorgeous city.
> 
> I have the short ones too that I wear around the house and the longer ones for walking the dogs. I admit I wore them once to CVS when I had the flu and had to go get some medicine. I figured given the way I looked at the time UGGs were the least of my fashion faux pas.
> 
> 
> It's all relative. Reminds me of my first year in Boston. 60 degrees and I was in cords, turtleneck and a down jacket and I was still cold. I became more accustomed to the cold but the first few winters were brutal. I am not sure I could do it anymore. *That first winter there were several days that were -5 degrees. Opening the door felt like you were being slapped in the face.*
> 
> *You look wonderful. Love that bag and everything is so well coordinated.*
> 
> Love the satchels. I am a huge fan of outside pockets.



Of course I can't compete with SCP, but there is a Tiffany AND a Bottega Veneta boutique in Carmel... Plus, lots of great restaurants, and a bunch of fun little clothing boutiques. We could definitely do some damage to our dredit cards! 

I went to college in Boston. I couldn't believe how cold it got in the winter! In those days we weren't allowed to leave the dorm in pants (really!)... only dresses or skirts. BUT there was an exception. If it was below 15 degrees at 7AM, then you could wear wool slacks. Not jeans, mind you... actual *slacks*. The house mother would post a notice on the bulletin board; someone would be delegated to run downstairs to see if we had "slack permission," and tell the rest of us. Hard to imagine... a few years later, everything changed, the dorm became co-ed, and the boys had hair as long as (or longer than) the girls!

Thank you. I love wearing the skirt with the bag. I don't know what I was thinking, buying a hot pink eyelet-lace skirt, but honestly I wear it a LOT! Tomorrow I'll carry the same bag, but the outfit will probably be a bit more subdued (that means black and white or, if I'm daring, black and cream, LOL!).


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Lovely Elaine!!!!!


Thank you, dear cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> The color.





megt10 said:


> I bought 2 bags today. I used my Saks gift card and got this mini alma in patent leather. Since selling my patent leather Chanel Bowling Bag because it killed my hands getting in and out of it I only have 1 bag that is patent and that is what I use in the rain. Plus love the color and how amazingly lightweight it is. Sorry if the picture is huge. I am on my iPad and can't figure out how to make them smaller.





megt10 said:


> I also found a Hermes Evie in Anemone. This is the PM size in Epsom leather which is so lightweight. I am unsure of it. I love the color but even though it's the PM it is larger than my other Evie. My SA said it is because of the structure of the bag makes it appear larger.



Love them both Meg!!!  Welcome to the Alma BB club  it's such a roomy little LV icon  love the color  
Yeah, Alma's is so lightweight even my PM size is very lightweight.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I bought 2 bags today. I used my Saks gift card and got this mini alma in patent leather. Since selling my patent leather Chanel Bowling Bag because it killed my hands getting in and out of it I only have 1 bag that is patent and that is what I use in the rain. Plus love the color and how amazingly lightweight it is. Sorry if the picture is huge. I am on my iPad and can't figure out how to make them smaller.


The mini Alma is glorious, and the color is TDF. Would love to see a model shot. I love that domed shape. I'm assuming it also has a strap?

I don't own a patent leather bag, but if we're truly going to have an El Nino winter, maybe I should consider one? I'm sure I could find something nice in San Francisco when we go there in October...


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Side by side of the two bags. Thoughts?


Honestly? I'm not sure what your SA means by it "appearing" larger... it looks at least 15% larger to me! Have you tried measuring each of them? And weighing them?

To me, the new one looks a bit large on you. It's a little difficult to tell, because only part of you shows in the photo, but it certainly covers a great deal of your hip. I thought you were tending toward smaller crossbody bags.

I'm just afraid that you'd buy this because of the glorious color (and it really IS glorious!) and then find you never reach for it.

Just one tPF-er's opinion!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Honestly? I'm not sure what your SA means by it "appearing" larger... it looks at least 15% larger to me! Have you tried measuring each of them? And weighing them?
> 
> To me, the new one looks a bit large on you. It's a little difficult to tell, because only part of you shows in the photo, but it certainly covers a great deal of your hip. I thought you were tending toward smaller crossbody bags.
> 
> I'm just afraid that you'd buy this because of the glorious color (and it really IS glorious!) and then find you never reach for it.
> 
> Just one tPF-er's opinion!



It looked smaller in the store. I did measure it and it is about an inch taller and the same everywhere else. It is about 1/4 of the weight of the smaller bag. Epsom is truly lightweight. I am going to evaluate it again in the morning and try it with my stuff in it and if I am still unsure I will take it back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Love them both Meg!!!  Welcome to the Alma BB club  this is such a roomy little LV icon  love the color



Thank you C


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The mini Alma is glorious, and the color is TDF. Would love to see a model shot. I love that domed shape. I'm assuming it also has a strap?
> 
> I don't own a patent leather bag, but if we're truly going to have an El Nino winter, maybe I should consider one? I'm sure I could find something nice in San Francisco when we go there in October...



It does have a shoulder/cross body strap. The El Niño prediction was what got me thinking I needed more than my on patent leather bag.
Sorry the pic is huge I am on my iPad and don't know how to resize them


----------



## megt10

Arm carried.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Love them both Meg!!!  Welcome to the Alma BB club  it's such a roomy little LV icon  love the color
> Yeah, Alma's is so lightweight even my PM size is very lightweight.



I was torn between the PM size. The cross body strap sold me on this one for now. I can see adding a PM size in the future.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Side by side of the two bags. Thoughts?


 Meg, I agree with Elaine.  The bag does appear much larger, but that being said, the color is beautiful.  So, like you said, analyze it this morning, and decide if it will bring you joy?  And of course, will you wear it?  
So you set your air on 68?????  I turn mine down from 77 to 76 at night!  And last night I was cold, so had to pull the coverlet over the sheet. 
I love your new Alma.  Periodically I think about this bag-have been looking at preloved bags on Fashionphile and other sites, and feel I really do need a LV, but like so many diverse styles, so guess I'm not ready.  Really want the Soft Lockit in the smaller size, and most of what I see preloved is medium. 
Did I tell everyone, when my daughter and I "tidied" her closet, as the book calls it, we came out with 128 pieces of clothing?  I had to haul it all home, and divide it all between consignment and charity.  !!!  Of course, her closet still is full.  So last night I delved in to mine, which is a great size walk in closet, rearranged, and did make progress, to a lesser degree.  I wonder how all you ladies fit your many, many bags in your closets?  Meg, I have seen pictures, of yours, which is wonderful, but do the rest of you have issues?  I don't even have many bags, and my shelves are filled.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Meg, I agree with Elaine.  The bag does appear much larger, but that being said, the color is beautiful.  So, like you said, analyze it this morning, and decide if it will bring you joy?  And of course, will you wear it?
> So you set your air on 68?????  I turn mine down from 77 to 76 at night!  And last night I was cold, so had to pull the coverlet over the sheet.
> I love your new Alma.  Periodically I think about this bag-have been looking at preloved bags on Fashionphile and other sites, and feel I really do need a LV, but like so many diverse styles, so guess I'm not ready.  Really want the Soft Lockit in the smaller size, and most of what I see preloved is medium.
> Did I tell everyone, when my daughter and I "tidied" her closet, as the book calls it, we came out with 128 pieces of clothing?  I had to haul it all home, and divide it all between consignment and charity.  !!!  Of course, her closet still is full.  So last night I delved in to mine, which is a great size walk in closet, rearranged, and did make progress, to a lesser degree.  I wonder how all you ladies fit your many, many bags in your closets?  Meg, I have seen pictures, of yours, which is wonderful, but do the rest of you have issues?  I don't even have many bags, and my shelves are filled.



Thanks for the input Barbee. I will try it again today but like you and Elaine said I too think it looks big on me. I will try it with my stuff later today, but I think it will probably be returned when I go back in a couple of weeks. I have been wanting a bag in this color actually wanted a B in this color. 

I do turn my AC very low. I can't sleep unless the room is cold. I leave my air at 75 to 76 during the day. At that temperature, I am too warm most of the time. 

That is awesome about all the stuff that ended up coming out of your daughters closet. I need to do the same thing. Mine is packed too. I need to do the same thing. It is a lot of work.


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> I used to see pics of gals wearing tall UGG boots to the beach in LA...Pamela Anderson comes to mind. UGH!



No you mean UGG! LOL!
Sorry it's too early in the morning.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> El Niño would be wonderful. I can't take the full on boot with shearling except for very cold days.
> 
> I remember that. I don't see that much anymore. I try never to leave my neighborhood wearing my uggs. I just make my neighbors suffer.



LOL! I'm sure you look fine!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> I had a lovely day out with my Mom: lunch at P.F. Chang, browsing the Eileen Fisher pre-sale at Macy's (I found a cardi), and a nice wander through Pottery Barn.
> 
> 1. My yummy Repetto flats and hot pink Mulberry Willow bag.
> 2. Rhodochrosite necklace and earrings made-to-order from my favorite jeweler.
> 3. OOTD outfit: Ralph Lauren white tee under an old Lands End vee-necked jersey sweater, new Halogen skirt (cotton eyelet lace) just purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 
> I would LOVE to find a new, better-quality vee-necked sweater that fits me as well as this old Lands End one does! But everything I try on is too long, and/or the "vee" is cut too low. I even tried knitting my own, heaven help me, but it didn't turn out nice enough and I donated it to one of the thrift shops. It will keep someone warm this winter!



Elaine you look fabulous!


----------



## udalrike

Meg, your Alma is so beautiful and so is your smile!


----------



## udalrike

florasun said:


> elaine you look fabulous!




+1


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets arrived today. Now I have two. I don't think they are made now, so I am happy to have two. Here is the natural and below is the crimson.



OMG love the new bag! I think I like it more because the stitching is more visible. Plus I love the color.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> LOL! I'm sure you look fine!


Oh, I cringe at the outfits I wear around my neighborhood walking the boys. I am always surprised when I meet someone from the neighborhood out and they recognize me.


udalrike said:


> Meg, your Alma is so beautiful and so is your smile!



Thank you so much. Sorry for the huge pictures. If anyone knows how to resize them on an iPad would you pm me and tell me how to do it.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing MY Speedy today  :
It is the bag I got the most compliments for wearing it (even from ladies I would have thought that they would not like it! )


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Wearing MY Speedy today  :
> It is the bag I got the most compliments for wearing it (even from ladies I would have thought that they would not like it! )
> 
> View attachment 3102611



That bag is adorable. I love it.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Side by side of the two bags. Thoughts?



The new one is definitely larger. I wonder if your old one is a TPM? 
The new one looks very large on you. But I love the color.
And your sandals!!! What are they?


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> The new one is definitely larger. I wonder if your old one is a TPM?
> The new one looks very large on you. But I love the color.



No, the TPM doesn't have the back pocket and is significantly smaller. I love the color and the weight of this, but I do think that if I am in this much doubt about the bag, I should just return it. I am sure that I can use that credit in no time at all.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> The new one is definitely larger. I wonder if your old one is a TPM?
> The new one looks very large on you. But I love the color.
> And your sandals!!! What are they?



My sandals are Rene Caovilla. I love them. They are so comfortable to walk in. The back on this sandal gives a lot of support too.


----------



## Florasun

barbee said:


> Meg, I agree with Elaine.  The bag does appear much larger, but that being said, the color is beautiful.  So, like you said, analyze it this morning, and decide if it will bring you joy?  And of course, will you wear it?
> So you set your air on 68?????  I turn mine down from 77 to 76 at night!  And last night I was cold, so had to pull the coverlet over the sheet.
> I love your new Alma.  Periodically I think about this bag-have been looking at preloved bags on Fashionphile and other sites, and feel I really do need a LV, but like so many diverse styles, so guess I'm not ready.  Really want the Soft Lockit in the smaller size, and most of what I see preloved is medium.
> Did I tell everyone, when my daughter and I "tidied" her closet, as the book calls it, we came out with 128 pieces of clothing?  I had to haul it all home, and divide it all between consignment and charity.  !!!  Of course, her closet still is full.  So last night I delved in to mine, which is a great size walk in closet, rearranged, and did make progress, to a lesser degree.  I wonder how all you ladies fit your many, many bags in your closets?  Meg, I have seen pictures, of yours, which is wonderful, but do the rest of you have issues?  I don't even have many bags, and my shelves are filled.




I tried reading the book. Not finished yet, but I have read many synopsis of it. Since I may be moving next year I really want to get all my stuff under control. Yesterday I started with my shoes. I think I set aside almost a third to consign, but the closet is still full. So no I don't know how it all fits. I think it's a magic elastic closet.


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Wearing MY Speedy today  :
> It is the bag I got the most compliments for wearing it (even from ladies I would have thought that they would not like it! )
> 
> View attachment 3102611



Now this is cute!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> It does have a shoulder/cross body strap. The El Niño prediction was what got me thinking I needed more than my on patent leather bag.
> Sorry the pic is huge I am on my iPad and don't know how to resize them





megt10 said:


> I was torn between the PM size. The cross body strap sold me on this one for now. I can see adding a PM size in the future.



Gorgeous Meg!!!   Actually, I feel the two sizes are two different bags. Yeah, I know it sounds crazy but I really think of them as two very different bags. 
Would you like a PM in vernis too or epi leather?


----------



## Cilifene

Alma BB epi electric at the opera house. 
Alma PM at home lol. Got a strap later for the PM


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous Meg!!!   Actually, I feel the two sizes are two different bags. Yeah, I know it sounds crazy but I really think of them as two very different bags.
> Would you like a PM in vernis too or epi leather?



They really are two different bags. I would get the vernis. I have tried the epi leather and find that it is much too heavy. I had never tried the vernis prior to yesterday's excursion. It was the weight of the bag that sold me on this one. I am not much of a patent leather fan. This is an exception. I only owned 1 patent leather bag after selling my Chanel because it hurt my hands getting in and out of it. Patent leather is the only type of bag I will carry when it is raining as the water beads off of it. I can't see me wearing that 1 bag a good portion of the winter if it does rain as much as predicted. So I see another larger bag in my future. I can cash in my points for another gift card and that will probably cover the purchase of a second bag.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I also found a Hermes Evie in Anemone. This is the PM size in Epsom leather which is so lightweight. I am unsure of it. I love the color but even though it's the PM it is larger than my other Evie. My SA said it is because of the structure of the bag makes it appear larger.


I'm trying to remember what size my Evelyne is...III PM, I think. Something like 11X12. It's an older model and I'm taller then you so it's hard to judge. If you intend to use it as a day bag...not evening, I think the size is OK. Also, it's a very casual style bag and may look better with a more casual outfit...pants or a skirt/top. 
Your new Hermes insert is a must in this type of bag. LOL! 




megt10 said:


> It does have a shoulder/cross body strap. The El Niño prediction was what got me thinking I needed more than my on patent leather bag.
> Sorry the pic is huge I am on my iPad and don't know how to resize them


Love this and looks great with your outfit. Gorgeous color!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I was torn between the PM size. The cross body strap sold me on this one for now. I can see adding a PM size in the future.



Meg, did you see the Twist bag? here in red...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Alma BB epi electric at the opera house.
> Alma PM at home lol. Got a strap later for the PM



Love this. You can buy a strap for the PM? I didn't know that.


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> No you mean UGG! LOL!
> Sorry it's too early in the morning.


LOL! 
Oh...I thought of other adjectives that were unprintable!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I'm trying to remember what size my Evelyne is...III PM, I think. Something like 11X12. It's an older model and I'm taller then you so it's hard to judge. If you intend to use it as a day bag...not evening, I think the size is OK. Also, it's a very casual style bag and may look better with a more casual outfit...pants or a skirt/top.
> Your new Hermes insert is a must in this type of bag. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this and looks great with your outfit. Gorgeous color!



Thanks, SQ. I agree this isn't the type of outfit I would wear with the bag. I have decided to return it in a couple of weeks when I can get back there. I did put my insert in the bag and it was a perfect fit, but the bag just felt too big on me. It would probably be fine with jeans, boots and a sweater which is about the only time I wear my other evie. I think that if I am so unsure of the bag that is a huge red flag. It means I will love the way that it looks in my closet but won't wear it enough to justify the price.


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Wearing MY Speedy today  :
> It is the bag I got the most compliments for wearing it (even from ladies I would have thought that they would not like it! )
> 
> View attachment 3102611


I don't doubt it...adorable and unique!



Cilifene said:


> Alma BB epi electric at the opera house.
> Alma PM at home lol. Got a strap later for the PM


Stunning...still love those sandals with the Alma!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> They really are two different bags. I would get the vernis*. I have tried the epi leather and find that it is much too heavy.* I had never tried the vernis prior to yesterday's excursion. It was the weight of the bag that sold me on this one. I am not much of a patent leather fan. This is an exception. I only owned 1 patent leather bag after selling my Chanel because it hurt my hands getting in and out of it. Patent leather is the only type of bag I will carry when it is raining as the water beads off of it. I can't see me wearing that 1 bag a good portion of the winter if it does rain as much as predicted. So I see another larger bag in my future. I can cash in my points for another gift card and that will probably cover the purchase of a second bag.



Heavy?? Alma PM epi is not heavy dear!  it's 656 kilogram / 1.39 pound .....


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Love this. You can buy a strap for the PM? I didn't know that.



Yes


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I agree this isn't the type of outfit I would wear with the bag. I have decided to return it in a couple of weeks when I can get back there. I did put my insert in the bag and it was a perfect fit, but the bag just felt too big on me. It would probably be fine with jeans, boots and a sweater which is about the only time I wear my other evie. I think that if I am so unsure of the bag that is a huge red flag. It means I will love the way that it looks in my closet but won't wear it enough to justify the price.


Too expensive to sit in a closet! And I know you...you'll find something perfect!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Meg, did you see the Twist bag? here in red...



No, I didn't. It is beautiful. To be honest, I just saw the color of the Alma bag and didn't look at anything else. I tried the BB and the PM and looked at several gorgeous colors. I am going to wear this one today and see how I like it. That will help me decide if I want to add a PM to my collection. My hands are the deciding factor. I loved my Chanel but found it increasingly painful to open. This one with the zipper that zips all the way down shouldn't be a problem. I am finding that I do prefer a bag that I can carry by hand or on my arm. Since I have been wearing that style more and more often I am having a lot less problems with my neck. Oh the joys of getting older.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I don't doubt it...adorable and unique!
> 
> 
> Stunning...still love those sandals with the Alma!



Thanks SQ!! they are my so soft and comfy   if you want a pair I know the store still has them (no larger than size 40)  and they are 50% off right now. I'm not sure if they ship to US though.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Yes


I will ask about that when I go next time. I think the larger size might be a bit too bulky as a cross body bag, but it would be nice to have the option. 


skyqueen said:


> Too expensive to sit in a closet! And I know you...you'll find something perfect!


I agree. I am sure that the money will go toward something that I will love so much more.


Cilifene said:


> Heavy?? Alma PM epi is not heavy dear!  it's 656 kilogram / 1.39 pound .....



Maybe I tried a different bag??? I am not very knowledgeable when it comes to LV. less than 2 lbs is a great weight.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I will ask about that when I go next time. I think the larger size might be a bit too bulky as a cross body bag, but it would be nice to have the option.
> 
> I agree. I am sure that the money will go toward something that I will love so much more.
> 
> 
> Maybe I tried a different bag??? I am not very knowledgeable when it comes to LV. less than 2 lbs is a great weight.



Yes, it must have been another bag you tried  I agree about the large sizes Alma looks best hand held or on the arm but it is nice to have the option. Cross body is too bulky agree.
When you are going to see another Alma Meg, be aware the SA show you the PM size! Alma comes in BB PM MM and GM .....:okay:


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Yes, it must have been another bag you tried  I agree about the large sizes Alma looks best hand held or on the arm but it is nice to have the option. Cross body is too bulky agree.
> When you are going to see another Alma Meg, be aware the SA show you the PM size! Alma comes in BB PM MM and GM .....:okay:



Good to know. Like I said I really don't have much knowledge of LV bags. I just know that this bag I fell in love with. The SA did show me the PM size as well. It was a perfect size. I would say similar in size to my 30 B. I hadn't even seen the BB until she brought it out. It wasn't being displayed. I think it was the dress that I was wearing that made her think I would like it.


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I agree this isn't the type of outfit I would wear with the bag. I have decided to return it in a couple of weeks when I can get back there. I did put my insert in the bag and it was a perfect fit, but the bag just felt too big on me. It would probably be fine with jeans, boots and a sweater which is about the only time I wear my other evie. I think that if I am so unsure of the bag that is a huge red flag. It means I will love the way that it looks in my closet but won't wear it enough to justify the price.



And I am still amazed Hermes is actually letting people take home one of their bags, and then be able to return it later. i have never heard of this practise in Europe - is it a US Hermes policy only? i know from ypur pictures you have an impeccable closet, but if the return option is a general H policy, how do they know their customers well enough to let them take home an expensive bag and let them return it later? How can Hermes know what kind of place the bag has seen, has it been placed on a floor, been in a smoking environment, what's been inside etc. Even if there are no marks on the item, it has still been in someone else's possession, and  in no way  the shop can control what has happened to it when it was out of their sight.  When I go to a H shop to buy anything I expect it to never have left the shop floor, at the most been tried on by another customer in the ********** "supervision".  Strange indeed ....


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It does have a shoulder/cross body strap. The El Niño prediction was what got me thinking I needed more than my on patent leather bag.
> Sorry the pic is huge I am on my iPad and don't know how to resize them


It looks terrific on you, Meg! Just exactly the right size. I looked them up last night, so I know the dimensions. Pretty generous, for such a small-looking bag! There's a LV store in San Francisco, so we could check the bags out when we go there in October. Maybe you & I will be bag twins!

Is the Epi leather waterproof too? Perhaps not quite as waterproof as patent, but reasonably so? Or is it fragile?


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Elaine you look fabulous!


Thank you, dear!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> +1


Thank you, Uli!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Wearing MY Speedy today  :
> It is the bag I got the most compliments for wearing it (even from ladies I would have thought that they would not like it! )
> 
> View attachment 3102611


Such a cute bag! I can imagine it would get a lot of attention.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> No, the TPM doesn't have the back pocket and is significantly smaller. I love the color and the weight of this, but I do think that if I am in this much doubt about the bag, I should just return it. *I am sure that I can use that credit in no time at all*.



I don't doubt it for one minute!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> They really are two different bags. I would get the vernis. I have tried the epi leather and find that it is much too heavy. I had never tried the vernis prior to yesterday's excursion. It was the weight of the bag that sold me on this one. I am not much of a patent leather fan. This is an exception. I only owned 1 patent leather bag after selling my Chanel because it hurt my hands getting in and out of it. *Patent leather is the only type of bag I will carry when it is raining as the water beads off of it.* I can't see me wearing that 1 bag a good portion of the winter if it does rain as much as predicted. So I see another larger bag in my future. I can cash in my points for another gift card and that will probably cover the purchase of a second bag.



Aha! You just answered my question. Plus, never mind answering my question about Vernis leather... if it's considerably heavier, then I'm not at all interested.


----------



## megt10

eliwon said:


> And I am still amazed Hermes is actually letting people take home one of their bags, and then be able to return it later. i have never heard of this practise in Europe - is it a US Hermes policy only? i know from ypur pictures you have an impeccable closet, but if the return option is a general H policy, how do they know their customers well enough to let them take home an expensive bag and let them return it later? How can Hermes know what kind of place the bag has seen, has it been placed on a floor, been in a smoking environment, what's been inside etc. Even if there are no marks on the item, it has still been in someone else's possession, and  in no way  the shop can control what has happened to it when it was out of their sight.  When I go to a H shop to buy anything I expect it to never have left the shop floor, at the most been tried on by another customer in the ********** "supervision".  Strange indeed ....


There is a 30 day return policy in place. You get store credit. I have never returned a bag but I am assuming that I can. H.com allows any item purchased to be returned as well including bags. I would imagine that they inspect the item thoroughly and if there is any problem ie signs of use or smells to the item that they would not accept a return. I will text my SA right now to find out for sure.


ElainePG said:


> It looks terrific on you, Meg! Just exactly the right size. I looked them up last night, so I know the dimensions. Pretty generous, for such a small-looking bag! There's a LV store in San Francisco, so we could check the bags out when we go there in October. Maybe you & I will be bag twins!
> 
> Is the Epi leather waterproof too? Perhaps not quite as waterproof as patent, but reasonably so? Or is it fragile?


I wouldn't let the bag get soaked, but I have a vernis wallet that has stood the test of time and can just be wiped clean. I have used that often and never had to baby it.


ElainePG said:


> Aha! You just answered my question. Plus, never mind answering my question about Vernis leather... if it's considerably heavier, then I'm not at all interested.


The vernis leather is very, very light weight. One of the lightest bags I have tried.


----------



## Izzy48

Looking forward to Emma Hill's release of her new line some time in September. She is the former Mulberry Creative Director who produced the successful Mulberry Alexa bag named after Alexa Chung. I have more than one and it is an excellent bag and incredibly well made as well as easy to carry. No doubt her bags will be expensive but I still look forward to her designs. I believe the company is called Emma and Friends.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Good to know. Like I said I really don't have much knowledge of LV bags. I just know that this bag I fell in love with. The SA did show me the PM size as well. It was a perfect size. I would say similar in size to my 30 B. I hadn't even seen the BB until she brought it out. It wasn't being displayed. *I think it was the dress that I was wearing that made her think I would like it*.



PM is indeed a perfect size  Those SA are pretty clever regarding colors 



ElainePG said:


> Aha! You just answered my question. Plus, never mind answering my question about Vernis leather... *if it's considerably heavier, then I'm not at all interested*.



Your not talking about Alma are you Elaine? PM size is only half the weight of your bags Elanie lol...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Looking forward to Emma Hill's release of her new line some time in September. She is the former Mulberry Creative Director who produced the successful Mulberry Alexa bag named after Alexa Chung. I have more than one and it is an excellent bag and incredibly well made as well as easy to carry. No doubt her bags will be expensive but I still look forward to her designs. I believe the company is called Emma and Friends.



I love Mulberry's Alexa.......


----------



## megt10

eliwon said:


> And I am still amazed Hermes is actually letting people take home one of their bags, and then be able to return it later. i have never heard of this practise in Europe - is it a US Hermes policy only? i know from ypur pictures you have an impeccable closet, but if the return option is a general H policy, how do they know their customers well enough to let them take home an expensive bag and let them return it later? How can Hermes know what kind of place the bag has seen, has it been placed on a floor, been in a smoking environment, what's been inside etc. Even if there are no marks on the item, it has still been in someone else's possession, and  in no way  the shop can control what has happened to it when it was out of their sight.  When I go to a H shop to buy anything I expect it to never have left the shop floor, at the most been tried on by another customer in the ********** "supervision".  Strange indeed ....



Ok I just sent my SA a text and he said no problem returning it.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> No, I didn't. It is beautiful. To be honest, I just saw the color of the Alma bag and didn't look at anything else. I tried the BB and the PM and looked at several gorgeous colors. I am going to wear this one today and see how I like it. That will help me decide if I want to add a PM to my collection. My hands are the deciding factor. I *loved my Chanel but found it increasingly painful to open.* This one with the zipper that zips all the way down shouldn't be a problem. I am finding that I do prefer a bag that I can carry by hand or on my arm. Since I have been wearing that style more and more often I am having a lot less problems with my neck. Oh the joys of getting older.



What style was the Chanel Meg? ...Yeah, the joy of getting older...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Ok I just sent my SA a text and he said no problem returning it.



Great....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> PM is indeed a perfect size  Those SA are pretty clever regarding colors
> 
> 
> 
> Your not talking about Alma are you Elaine? PM size is only half the weight of your bags Elanie lol...


Yes, she got my style immediately and the color of the bag happens to be the same color as the nail polish that I am wearing.


Cilifene said:


> What style was the Chanel Meg? ...Yeah, the joy of getting older...


It was the patent leather Bowling bag. Similar style but it has a magnetic fastener at the top and I was having a hard time opening and keeping the bag open without it killing my hands. Here is a picture.


Cilifene said:


> Great....


Yes, he is very good at getting back to me quickly.


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Aha! You just answered my question. Plus, never mind answering my question about Vernis leather... if it's considerably heavier, then I'm not at all interested.



My two cents on the LV Epi leather: I bought a large Passy red Epi leather a few years back, accompanied by a wallet and a keyring (matching is the operative word here&#128516. The bag's lining is a sturdy cottonlike material so the bag is beautiful as such, but rather heavy. Carried uncomfortably on the shoulder (two handles), nearly impossible wearing a fur coat, and for me this particular red colour is very wintry/Christmassy, so it was always worn with a heavy coat. No long strap option since no place to connect it. However, on the good side, it withstands quite heavy snow and rain showers without getting spotted or discoloured in any way. 
But this particular model has a piping which runs around the side and bottom edges, and the bag being stiff the piping became very scuffed. i brought it into the local LV shop, to get a quote for replacing the piping, and was quoted for less than USD 100 by the SA. When returning to pick it up the bill was USD 360. Since I hadn't got the quote in writing, and despite having a friend as a witness, I was forced to pay the full bill, otherwise they wouldn't release the bag. I have been an LV customer in France and UK for the last 35 years, but needless to say, this was the end of a beautiful relationship. The bag has ever since been firmly tucked away, out of sight, giving out such bad vibes that I can't bear to carry it. Of course I don't use the wallet or keyring either, so this became a very hard lesson learned. And of course, I take every opportunity to badmouth the local shop &#128556;


----------



## megt10

eliwon said:


> My two cents on the LV Epi leather: I bought a large Passy red Epi leather a few years back, accompanied by a wallet and a keyring (matching is the operative word here&#128516. The bag's lining is a sturdy cottonlike material so the bag is beautiful as such, but rather heavy. Carried uncomfortably on the shoulder (two handles), nearly impossible wearing a fur coat, and for me this particular red colour is very wintry/Christmassy, so it was always worn with a heavy coat. No long strap option since no place to connect it. However, on the good side, it withstands quite heavy snow and rain showers without getting spotted or discoloured in any way.
> But this particular model has a piping which runs around the side and bottom edges, and the bag being stiff the piping became very scuffed. i brought it into the local LV shop, to get a quote for replacing the piping, and was quoted for less than USD 100 by the SA. When returning to pick it up the bill was USD 360. Since I hadn't got the quote in writing, and despite having a friend as a witness, I was forced to pay the full bill, otherwise they wouldn't release the bag. I have been an LV customer in France and UK for the last 35 years, but needless to say, this was the end of a beautiful relationship. The bag has ever since been firmly tucked away, out of sight, giving out such bad vibes that I can't bear to carry it. Of course I don't use the wallet or keyring either, so this became a very hard lesson learned. And of course, I take every opportunity to badmouth the local shop &#128556;



That may have been the leather bag that I tried on a few years ago and found it to be quite heavy.

I am so sorry about your experience. Perhaps you should sell the bag and accessories since it is now probably in perfect condition. If it makes you unhappy using it I would get rid of it and find something that brings you joy.


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> That may have been the leather bag that I tried on a few years ago and found it to be quite heavy.
> 
> I am so sorry about your experience. Perhaps you should sell the bag and accessories since it is now probably in perfect condition. If it makes you unhappy using it I would get rid of it and find something that brings you joy.



Yes, the bag came in two different sizes, mine is about 38 cm long I think, and there was a smaller one. Didn't prove very popular, lasted only a couple of seasons, maybe the weight was an issue? Good advice re. selling the lot - I don't feel generous enough to give it away to the Salvation Army, not yet anyway&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> That may have been the leather bag that I tried on a few years ago and found it to be quite heavy.
> 
> I am so sorry about your experience. Perhaps you should sell the bag and accessories since it is now probably in perfect condition. If it makes you unhappy using it I would get rid of it and find something that brings you joy.



Yes, the bag came in two different sizes, mine is about 38 cm long I think, and there was a smaller one. Didn't prove very popular, lastes only a couple of seasons, maybe the weight was an issue? Thanks for your concern, good advice re. selling the lot - I don't feel generous enough to give it away to the Salvation Army, not yet anyway&#128516;


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> Ok I just sent my SA a text and he said no problem returning it.



Just as you said earlier then - thanks for taking the trouble to check this out - next time I visit my local I will mention it to the SM and I can't wait to see her reaction - I'd better have the smelling salts ready &#128516;

Good luck in finding something better suited than the Evie - we'll be looking forward to the revelation!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yes, she got my style immediately and the color of the bag happens to be the same color as the nail polish that I am wearing.
> 
> It was the patent leather Bowling bag. Similar style but it has a magnetic fastener at the top and I was having a hard time opening and keeping the bag open without it killing my hands. Here is a picture.
> 
> Yes, he is very good at getting back to me quickly.



Oh this one, I think I remember it


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> PM is indeed a perfect size  Those SA are pretty clever regarding colors
> 
> 
> 
> Your not talking about Alma are you Elaine? PM size is only half the weight of your bags Elanie lol...


I had been talking about Alma, but obviously I have no idea what I'm talking about, Cilifene! I will definitely have to try one in the LV boutique; I think it will be the perfect size and weight for me. Either in patent leather or vernis leather (which I would prefer) if it would hold up to wet weather. What do YOU think, dear? Do you carry your vernis bag in the wet Denmark rain? (I don't have snow here in California, LOL!)


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Looking forward to Emma Hill's release of her new line some time in September. She is the former Mulberry Creative Director who produced the successful Mulberry Alexa bag named after Alexa Chung. I have more than one and it is an excellent bag and incredibly well made as well as easy to carry. No doubt her bags will be expensive but I still look forward to her designs. I believe the company is called Emma and Friends.


I hadn't heard about this, but it sounds so interesting, Izzy! Is there a web site? I will try to look up "Emma & Friends" and see how far I get. If she designed the Alexa, she is definitely someone I want to follow! I am excited to pull out my dark green Alexa when the weather turns colder. I haven't carried her for months, and I miss her!


----------



## Cilifene

eliwon said:


> My two cents on the LV Epi leather: I bought a large Passy red Epi leather a few years back, accompanied by a wallet and a keyring (matching is the operative word here&#128516. The bag's lining is a sturdy cottonlike material so the bag is beautiful as such, but rather heavy. Carried uncomfortably on the shoulder (two handles), nearly impossible wearing a fur coat, and for me this particular red colour is very wintry/Christmassy, so it was always worn with a heavy coat. No long strap option since no place to connect it. However, on the good side, it withstands quite heavy snow and rain showers without getting spotted or discoloured in any way.
> But this particular model has a piping which runs around the side and bottom edges, and the bag being stiff the piping became very scuffed. i brought it into the local LV shop, to get a quote for replacing the piping, and was quoted for less than USD 100 by the SA. When returning to pick it up the bill was USD 360. Since I hadn't got the quote in writing, and despite having a friend as a witness, I was forced to pay the full bill, otherwise they wouldn't release the bag. I have been an LV customer in France and UK for the last 35 years, but needless to say, this was the end of a beautiful relationship. The bag has ever since been firmly tucked away, out of sight, giving out such bad vibes that I can't bear to carry it. Of course I don't use the wallet or keyring either, so this became a very hard lesson learned. And of course, I take every opportunity to badmouth the local shop &#128556;



I remember Passy, I'm so sorry you had issues and had to pay that much. I've only had one repair at LV and they replaced the zipper pull for free. 
I agree with Meg and think you should consider selling it.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That may have been the leather bag that I tried on a few years ago and found it to be quite heavy.
> 
> I am so sorry about your experience. Perhaps you should sell the bag and accessories since it is now probably in perfect condition. If it makes you unhappy using it I would get rid of it and find something that brings you joy.


+1
And I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I had been talking about Alma, but obviously I have no idea what I'm talking about, Cilifene! I will definitely have to try one in the LV boutique; I think it will be the perfect size and weight for me. Either in patent leather or vernis leather (which I would prefer) if it would hold up to wet weather. What do YOU think, dear? Do you carry your vernis bag in the wet Denmark rain? (I don't have snow here in California, LOL!)



My Epi electric is Epi patent/vernis I've used it one time that I got caught in the rain with no problem  
My alma pm in Epi hasn't been in rain, but I'm not afraid to bring it out in the rain  
I've never had something from the vernis line as Meg's.
Epi and Epi electric has silver hw. Vernis is monogram embossed with gold hw.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> I had been talking about Alma, but obviously I have no idea what I'm talking about, Cilifene! I will definitely have to try one in the LV boutique; I think it will be the perfect size and weight for me. Either in patent leather or vernis leather (which I would prefer) if it would hold up to wet weather. What do YOU think, dear? Do you carry your vernis bag in the wet Denmark rain? (I don't have snow here in California, LOL!)



Hi Elaine, I have an epi Alma in fig that is going to a reseller - just too small for me!   It's so pretty, but I carry way too much stuff!! It's the pm size


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Arm carried.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> My Epi electric is Epi patent/vernis I've used it one time that I got caught in the rain with no problem
> My alma pm in Epi hasn't been in rain, but I'm not afraid to bring it out in the rain
> I've never had something from the vernis line as Meg's.
> Epi and Epi electric has silver hw. Vernis is monogram embossed with gold hw.


So it sounds like, if the bag works for me (and I really WILL have to go to the store and try on the different sizes to be sure), I would either be looking for patent, epi, or patent/epi. And all of these would be lightweight, which of course is very important to me.

So now I have a little "project" for San Francisco, besides finding a scarf at the Hermès boutique!


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> I remember Passy, I'm so sorry you had issues and had to pay that much. I've only had one repair at LV and they replaced the zipper pull for free.
> I agree with Meg and think you should consider selling it.



Thank you for your input Cilifene. I agree it would be better for me to get rid of it, but it would very likely involve a lot of hassle, too. I wouldn't go through all the palaver of setting up on Ebay, and there is no other local place to list it. So I guess I just have to take it as a costly mistake and put it behind me, it's not the end of the world after all, first world problem really.

At least I can admire your beautiful Almas, which have been a firm favourite for ages. I always spend a long time before I commit to buying, and was dithering between a GM and an MM, and which colour, both in Monogram Vernis. In the end I chickened out, turned to Bottega Veneta instead, and now just started dipping my toes into the Orange World&#128516;


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hi Elaine, I have an epi Alma in fig that is going to a reseller - just too small for me!   It's so pretty, but I carry way too much stuff!! It's the pm size


What a shame it didn't work out for you, mk. I'm the opposite of you... sending a few of bags to a reseller because they're too *large*!

In two of those cases, my mistake was buying without trying... just looking at the measurements, and thinking that because I had other bags the same size, these bags would work for me. But as Meg has said in previous discussions, it's not only the size of the bag, it's how it balances.

The third bag is my Gucci bamboo-handled tote (sigh). It's also too large for me, but I did try it on in the store. _And it looked too large for me!_ But I ignored the little voice in my head, and bought it anyway because I just loved the handle and the leather. Plus, you know, it was Gucci...

But I find that I always reach for a different bag, and the weight distribution is all wrong for me. Plus I just don't need a bag that large. So off it goes! Of course I'll lose a bundle on it, but there will be room in my purse closet for bags that truly give me joy, and I won't twitch every time my eye falls on it. I'm really trying to be good about having a carefully-curated bag collection. I'd rather have fewer bags, but love every single one of them, then have tons and tons which I never carry.


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> +1
> And I am so sorry this happened to you.



Thanks Elaine, good to get free therapy lessons form this forum - I suppose we learn form each other here&#128512;


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> Thank you for your input Cilifene. I agree it would be better for me to get rid of it, but it would very likely involve a lot of hassle, too. I wouldn't go through all the palaver of setting up on Ebay, and there is no other local place to list it. So I guess I just have to take it as a costly mistake and put it behind me, it's not the end of the world after all, first world problem really.
> 
> At least I can admire your beautiful Almas, which have been a firm favourite for ages. I always spend a long time before I commit to buying, and was dithering between a GM and an MM, and which colour, both in Monogram Vernis. In the end I chickened out, turned to Bottega Veneta instead, and now just started dipping my toes into the Orange World&#128516;


Would love to see what you have in B.V., eliwon! And now you're dipping your toes in the dangerous orange world? Brave girl! Do you have a bag yet?


----------



## ElainePG

Here's as much as I could find about Emma Hill's departure from Mulberry and her new handbag line. No photos of her new bags, more's the pity, but I read elsewhere that they will be available on N.A.P. in September.

Thank you for the heads-up, Izzy!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-quits-creative-disagreements-management.html


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Would love to see what you have in B.V., eliwon! And now you're dipping your toes in the dangerous orange world? Brave girl! Do you have a bag yet?



Elaine, I don't  do pics, but have a large Ebene Intrecchiato with matching wallet, a large grey Campana, with wallet and card case for tube card, and a summery, enbroidered Ebay find in a fiery red orange, plus a host of animal coin purses, hunted from Ebay, two blackened silver bracelets, perfumes - I realise it's adding up &#128516; 
As for H, a good few silks and two bags, both Ebay finds, one orangey Vibrato Herbag, where the handle thingy can be swapped from the Vibrato onto another brown cotton bag, and recently, a Trim II, 31 cm in turqoise, all the way from Australia, only to be worn during summertime due to the colour. Getting hooked I also chase down cadenas, they are positively addictive, and hopefully they will be placed in a little frame to hang on the wall and to be admired all the time - phew &#128515; Sorry for rambling!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Looking forward to Emma Hill's release of her new line some time in September. She is the former Mulberry Creative Director who produced the successful Mulberry Alexa bag named after Alexa Chung. I have more than one and it is an excellent bag and incredibly well made as well as easy to carry. No doubt her bags will be expensive but I still look forward to her designs. I believe the company is called Emma and Friends.


Very interesting, Izzy...can't wait to see the designs.
I find Alexa Chung a rather homely girl and could never understand why Mulberry used her...not crazy about her style either. JMHO


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> My Epi electric is Epi patent/vernis I've used it one time that I got caught in the rain with no problem
> My alma pm in Epi hasn't been in rain, but I'm not afraid to bring it out in the rain
> I've never had something from the vernis line as Meg's.
> Epi and Epi electric has silver hw. Vernis is monogram embossed with gold hw.


Can you post a pic of the Epi electric...I'm confused now. I remember the regular pm Epi...you bought the shoulder strap, right? Do you have a pic of them side by side?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> What a shame it didn't work out for you, mk. I'm the opposite of you... sending a few of bags to a reseller because they're too *large*!
> 
> In two of those cases, my mistake was buying without trying... just looking at the measurements, and thinking that because I had other bags the same size, these bags would work for me. But as Meg has said in previous discussions, it's not only the size of the bag, it's how it balances.
> 
> The third bag is my Gucci bamboo-handled tote (sigh). It's also too large for me, but I did try it on in the store. _And it looked too large for me!_ But I ignored the little voice in my head, and bought it anyway because I just loved the handle and the leather. Plus, you know, it was Gucci...
> 
> But I find that I always reach for a different bag, and the weight distribution is all wrong for me. Plus I just don't need a bag that large. So off it goes! Of course I'll lose a bundle on it, but there will be room in my purse closet for bags that truly give me joy, and I won't twitch every time my eye falls on it. I'm really trying to be good about having a carefully-curated bag collection. I'd rather have fewer bags, but love every single one of them, then have tons and tons which I never carry.


Would you give us a picture of your Gucci bamboo handle tote?  What color?  The twitching again!


----------



## barbee

mkpurselover said:


> Hi Elaine, I have an epi Alma in fig that is going to a reseller - just too small for me!   It's so pretty, but I carry way too much stuff!! It's the pm size


 What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I hadn't heard about this, but it sounds so interesting, Izzy! Is there a web site? I will try to look up "Emma & Friends" and see how far I get. If she designed the Alexa, she is definitely someone I want to follow! I am excited to pull out my dark green Alexa when the weather turns colder. I haven't carried her for months, and I miss her!



I am looking forward to carrying mine as well. Suppose we had better treat again with all the rain forecast for our areas.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Very interesting, Izzy...can't wait to see the designs.
> I find Alexa Chung a rather homely girl and could never understand why Mulberry used her...not crazy about her style either. JMHO



I didn't understand it either but I do love the Alexa. Have carried my grey one a lot lately and it always gets compliments. Just a great bag. A friend borrowed my midnight one which is hands down one of my favorite bags. She decided not to carry the strap and took it off the bag. So, I got it out a few weeks ago to use it and no strap. If you are familiar with the bag the hand hold is almost a flat braided short hold on the top. It is sold as a shoulder bag and that is exactly what it is.  Not easy to carry with just your hand for me. I phoned her and she had no idea where she left it. Contacted my SA from Mulberry and she somehow managed to get a new strap from Mulberry for me even thought they are not making it in midnight goat. She is a jewel and than she sent the strap to me as a gift. As I told her, I have learned my lesson, I flat refuse to loan another bag to anyone but my daughter. My cousin didn't even say sorry I lost your strap. Can't believe it.


----------



## mkpurselover

barbee said:


> What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it![/QUOTE
> 
> I meant to include a pic before, anyway this is it


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I didn't understand it either but I do love the Alexa. Have carried my grey one a lot lately and it always gets compliments. Just a great bag. A friend borrowed my midnight one which is hands down one of my favorite bags. She decided not to carry the strap and took it off the bag. So, I got it out a few weeks ago to use it and no strap. If you are familiar with the bag the hand hold is almost a flat braided short hold on the top. It is sold as a shoulder bag and that is exactly what it is.  Not easy to carry with just your hand for me. I phoned her and she had no idea where she left it. Contacted my SA from Mulberry and she somehow managed to get a new strap from Mulberry for me even thought they are not making it in midnight goat. She is a jewel and than she sent the strap to me as a gift. As I told her, I have learned my lesson, I flat refuse to loan another bag to anyone but my daughter. My cousin didn't even say sorry I lost your strap. Can't believe it.


What a shame...glad you got a new strap!



mkpurselover said:


> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it![/QUOTE
> 
> I meant to include a pic before, anyway this is it
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag, MK! Too small??? It looks perfect on you...but only you know!
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it![/QUOTE
> 
> I meant to include a pic before, anyway this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, and the color is fantastic!
> Plus your outfit looks great. Do you think it's too small? Looks great from the picture but it's how you feel carrying it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

I absolutely think Fendi makes some of the most unusual fun bags! Love this one and it's too bad I am on a ban.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-C...ements%3D&eItemId=prod178250180&cmCat=product


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I didn't understand it either but I do love the Alexa. Have carried my grey one a lot lately and it always gets compliments. Just a great bag. A friend borrowed my midnight one which is hands down one of my favorite bags. She decided not to carry the strap and took it off the bag. So, I got it out a few weeks ago to use it and no strap. If you are familiar with the bag the hand hold is almost a flat braided short hold on the top. It is sold as a shoulder bag and that is exactly what it is.  Not easy to carry with just your hand for me. I phoned her and she had no idea where she left it. Contacted my SA from Mulberry and she somehow managed to get a new strap from Mulberry for me even thought they are not making it in midnight goat. She is a jewel and than she sent the strap to me as a gift. As I told her, I have learned my lesson, I flat refuse to loan another bag to anyone but my daughter. My cousin didn't even say sorry I lost your strap. Can't believe it.


 We learn our lessons on lending, don't we!!  You are so fortunate to get a new strap.  I will lend books to only close friends.  Imagine handbags! --only the daughter.


----------



## barbee

mkpurselover said:


> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it![/QUOTE
> 
> I meant to include a pic before, anyway this is it
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is beautiful!  And it seems to be a perfect size for you, unless you can't fit everything in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## barbee

Here are my recent purchases:  Eileen Fisher cardigan(65% off), with Burberry scarf(sale on Myhabit)


	

		
			
		

		
	
Vince flats(40%off)


	

		
			
		

		
	
Ippolita earrings(15% off--a rare treat to get on sale, from Saks online!)
I have worn each item once, to date--a good start!  You see I like sales


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> View attachment 3103249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my recent purchases:  Eileen Fisher cardigan(65% off), with Burberry scarf(sale on Myhabit)
> View attachment 3103250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince flats(40%off)
> View attachment 3103251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ippolita earrings(15% off--a rare treat to get on sale, from Saks online!)
> I have worn each item once, to date--a good start!  You see I like sales



Gorgeous outfit, love the earrings!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I am looking forward to carrying mine as well. Suppose we had better treat again with all the rain forecast for our areas.


Yes, definitely! In the rainy season, I treat once a month. There is supposed to be an El Niño on the West Coast this winter... but who knows.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Would you give us a picture of your Gucci bamboo handle tote?  What color?  The twitching again!


Here ya go! The color is Maple Brown. I bought it in the Spring of 2014. Ignore the black plastic thingies on the bottom of the handles... they keep the bamboo from losing its shape. But I take them off before carrying the bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I didn't understand it either but I do love the Alexa. Have carried my grey one a lot lately and it always gets compliments. Just a great bag. A friend borrowed my midnight one which is hands down one of my favorite bags. She decided not to carry the strap and took it off the bag. So, I got it out a few weeks ago to use it and no strap. If you are familiar with the bag the hand hold is almost a flat braided short hold on the top. It is sold as a shoulder bag and that is exactly what it is.  Not easy to carry with just your hand for me. I phoned her and she had no idea where she left it. Contacted my SA from Mulberry and she somehow managed to get a new strap from Mulberry for me even thought they are not making it in midnight goat. She is a jewel and than she sent the strap to me as a gift. As I told her, I have learned my lesson, I flat refuse to loan another bag to anyone but my daughter. My cousin didn't even say sorry I lost your strap. Can't believe it.


Oh, Izzy, what an *awful* story! You must have been simply frantic. I own an Alexa, and I can't understand how anyone could possibly run around holding that bag by the handle all the time. The only time I take mine by the handle is when I'm lifting it out of the car. The handle drop is minuscule!

Your SA truly is a gem. And for her to send it free of charge (I know you would have been happy to pay) was beyond generous.

I agree... your cousin never gets to borrow another bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I absolutely think Fendi makes some of the most unusual fun bags! Love this one and it's too bad I am on a ban.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-C...ements%3D&eItemId=prod178250180&cmCat=product


What a fun tote, Izzy! A real head-turner!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3103249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my recent purchases:  Eileen Fisher cardigan(65% off), with Burberry scarf(sale on Myhabit)
> View attachment 3103250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince flats(40%off)
> View attachment 3103251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ippolita earrings(15% off--a rare treat to get on sale, from Saks online!)
> I have worn each item once, to date--a good start!  You see I like sales


Great purchases, barbee! I love the Burberry scarf with the E.F. cardi.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it![/QUOTE
> 
> I meant to include a pic before, anyway this is it
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag, mk! And just your color, too... and with SILVER hardware! It's really too small? From here it looks like a great size for you... but of course if your stuff doesn't fit, it doesn't fit!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Can you post a pic of the Epi electric...I'm confused now. I remember the regular pm Epi...you bought the shoulder strap, right? Do you have a pic of them side by side?



Yes, I bought a strap for the PM - the BB size comes with a strap 
Here you are


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> What a shame it didn't work out for you, mk. I'm the opposite of you... sending a few of bags to a reseller because they're too *large*!
> 
> In two of those cases, my mistake was buying without trying... just looking at the measurements, and thinking that because I had other bags the same size, these bags would work for me. But as Meg has said in previous discussions, it's not only the size of the bag, it's how it balances.
> 
> The third bag is my Gucci bamboo-handled tote (sigh). It's also too large for me, but I did try it on in the store. _And it looked too large for me!_ But I ignored the little voice in my head, and bought it anyway because I just loved the handle and the leather. Plus, you know, it was Gucci...
> 
> But I find that I always reach for a different bag, and the weight distribution is all wrong for me. Plus I just don't need a bag that large. So off it goes! Of course I'll lose a bundle on it, but there will be room in my purse closet for bags that truly give me joy, and I won't twitch every time my eye falls on it. I'm really trying to be good about having a carefully-curated bag collection. I'd rather have fewer bags, but love every single one of them, then have tons and tons which I never carry.



Oh, I'm sorry about the Gucci Bamboo it's such a beautiful bag - but you are right Elaine!!! if it doesn't work sell it


----------



## Cilifene

Alma's


----------



## Florasun

I don't have any LV bags, but there are some that I considered buying and the passy was one of them. I just loved the way it looked.. Im sorry you had such a bad experience at the store and don't enjoy your bag anymore. It would put me off, too. Thank you for making me regret less not getting one!




eliwon said:


> My two cents on the LV Epi leather: I bought a large Passy red Epi leather a few years back, accompanied by a wallet and a keyring (matching is the operative word here&#128516. The bag's lining is a sturdy cottonlike material so the bag is beautiful as such, but rather heavy. Carried uncomfortably on the shoulder (two handles), nearly impossible wearing a fur coat, and for me this particular red colour is very wintry/Christmassy, so it was always worn with a heavy coat. No long strap option since no place to connect it. However, on the good side, it withstands quite heavy snow and rain showers without getting spotted or discoloured in any way.
> But this particular model has a piping which runs around the side and bottom edges, and the bag being stiff the piping became very scuffed. i brought it into the local LV shop, to get a quote for replacing the piping, and was quoted for less than USD 100 by the SA. When returning to pick it up the bill was USD 360. Since I hadn't got the quote in writing, and despite having a friend as a witness, I was forced to pay the full bill, otherwise they wouldn't release the bag. I have been an LV customer in France and UK for the last 35 years, but needless to say, this was the end of a beautiful relationship. The bag has ever since been firmly tucked away, out of sight, giving out such bad vibes that I can't bear to carry it. Of course I don't use the wallet or keyring either, so this became a very hard lesson learned. And of course, I take every opportunity to badmouth the local shop &#128556;


----------



## Florasun

mkpurselover said:


> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it![/QUOTE
> 
> I meant to include a pic before, anyway this is it
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful! It is a great size for you. I think you should keep it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Florasun

Izzy it won't let me quote you. That's too bad about your friend losing the shoulder strap of your Mulberry. You know what they say - no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it![/QUOTE
> 
> I meant to include a pic before, anyway this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figue is beautiful MK....
> Look at these pics in different light:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/figue-alma-epi-pictures-that-capture-the-color-761835.html
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Alma's


Thanks, Cilifene...does the EPI patent come in the same size as the leather EPI/PM size? I'd want a strap, too.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Cilifene...does the EPI patent come in the same size as the leather EPI/PM size? I'd want a strap, too.



My pleasure  Yes, PM size comes in Epi Electric too.
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/alma-pm-epi-002476


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Here ya go! The color is Maple Brown. I bought it in the Spring of 2014. Ignore the black plastic thingies on the bottom of the handles... they keep the bamboo from losing its shape. But I take them off before carrying the bag!


 Well, Elaine, I wish I needed another tote, as I love Gucci, and don't have any bamboo...but my Gucci swing tote is almost the same color. If you do sell it, you can say it is in pristine condition, I'm sure.  That key word draws buyers in.
My key word for a new bag is "red," yet I never would have thought.  I still have memories of my recent trip to New Orleans and seeing red Gucci Jackie bags in the Saks window.  Maybe?  Who knows!  At least Saks did their job with the store window, in drawing me in.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> We learn our lessons on lending, don't we!!  You are so fortunate to get a new strap.  I will lend books to only close friends.  Imagine handbags! --only the daughter.



Don't think I have ever been more surprised over anything but I have learned.  As for books I now use a Kindle or a Nook or my iPad.  Simply gave up on ever expecting a book to be returned.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Alma's



Love both your Alma's and if I ever get over my ban I may take the leap!!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I didn't understand it either but I do love the Alexa. Have carried my grey one a lot lately and it always gets compliments. Just a great bag. A friend borrowed my midnight one which is hands down one of my favorite bags. She decided not to carry the strap and took it off the bag. So, I got it out a few weeks ago to use it and no strap. If you are familiar with the bag the hand hold is almost a flat braided short hold on the top. It is sold as a shoulder bag and that is exactly what it is.  Not easy to carry with just your hand for me. I phoned her and she had no idea where she left it. Contacted my SA from Mulberry and she somehow managed to get a new strap from Mulberry for me even thought they are not making it in midnight goat. She is a jewel and than she sent the strap to me as a gift. As I told her, I have learned my lesson, I flat refuse to loan another bag to anyone but my daughter. My cousin didn't even say sorry I lost your strap. Can't believe it.



Omg izzy, i just see now about the missing strap - can't believe anyone can do this and without saying sorry. What a shame! 



Izzy48 said:


> Love both your Alma's and if I ever get over my ban I may take the leap!!



Thanks dear, I'm with you on the B Island you'r not alone


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> My pleasure  Yes, PM size comes in Epi Electric too.
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/alma-pm-epi-002476[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks, Cilifene! I checked out the PM size and think I want the smaller size. I also checked out the cherry color. I want a blue-red and I think the cherry may have orange in it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a shame it didn't work out for you, mk.* I'm the opposite of you... sending a few of bags to a reseller because they're too* *large*!
> 
> In two of those cases, my mistake was buying without trying... just looking at the measurements, and thinking that because I had other bags the same size, these bags would work for me. But as Meg has said in previous discussions, it's not only the size of the bag, it's how it balances.
> 
> The third bag is my Gucci bamboo-handled tote (sigh). It's also too large for me, but I did try it on in the store. _And it looked too large for me!_ But I ignored the little voice in my head, and bought it anyway because I just loved the handle and the leather. Plus, you know, it was Gucci...
> 
> But I find that I always reach for a different bag, and the weight distribution is all wrong for me. Plus I just don't need a bag that large. So off it goes! Of course I'll lose a bundle on it, but there will be room in my purse closet for bags that truly give me joy, and I won't twitch every time my eye falls on it. I'm really trying to be good about having a carefully-curated bag collection. I'd rather have fewer bags, but love every single one of them, then have tons and tons which I never carry.


Yes, most of my too large bags are being sold too. It just encourages me to carry more non-essential items with me. I want to get to the point that I love every bag in my collection even if I don't use them very often. For example my 1st designer bag the Christian Dior saddle bag. I haven't used it in a few years, but I love it and would never sell it. Even if I never wore her again I love seeing her in my closet and she makes me smile.


mkpurselover said:


> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual color of "fig"?  Would love to see a picture of it![/QUOTE
> 
> I meant to include a pic before, anyway this is it
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Looks like a great size for you. I hate it when bags don't work out.
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely think Fendi makes some of the most unusual fun bags! Love this one and it's too bad I am on a ban.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-C...ements%3D&eItemId=prod178250180&cmCat=product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this too.
> 
> 
> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my recent purchases:  Eileen Fisher cardigan(65% off), with Burberry scarf(sale on Myhabit)
> View attachment 3103250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince flats(40%off)
> View attachment 3103251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ippolita earrings(15% off--a rare treat to get on sale, from Saks online!)
> I have worn each item once, to date--a good start!  You see I like sales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure  Yes, PM size comes in Epi Electric too.
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/alma-pm-epi-002476[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks, Cilifene! I checked out the PM size and think I want the smaller size. I also checked out the cherry color. I want a blue-red and I think the cherry may have orange in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone looked at the Bastille? Absolutely beautiful bag. I have seen the cherry color up close and personal and I don't see orange in it. Hers isn't a new bag but it isn't old either so I don't know if age has mellowed the color.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Yes, I bought a strap for the PM - the BB size comes with a strap
> Here you are



Cilifene, the Alma on the left is the Epi leather, correct? What is the difference in the two leathers?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Here ya go! The color is Maple Brown. I bought it in the Spring of 2014. Ignore the black plastic thingies on the bottom of the handles... they keep the bamboo from losing its shape. But I take them off before carrying the bag!


Such a pretty bag. I am sorry it didn't work for you. I hate it when I love the look of a bag buy it use it and then realize it just isn't the best for me. One of the reasons that I am returning the Evie. I was drawn in by the color but ultimately know that I would not use it very often. At least I am getting better at realizing before I have used the bag.


Cilifene said:


> Yes, I bought a strap for the PM - the BB size comes with a strap
> Here you are


Had I known about the optional strap I probably would have purchase the PM size. I used her yesterday and I love her. I can see adding a larger size in the future. I was able to put my small Fourbi bag insert into her since I was in a hurry and just wanted to be able to go. That made it a tight fit but since I am changing bags again today it was alright. Without the insert the bag is spacious enough.


Cilifene said:


> Alma's


Love.


Izzy48 said:


> Don't think I have ever been more surprised over anything but I have learned.  As for books I now use a Kindle or a Nook or my iPad.  Simply gave up on ever expecting a book to be returned.



I am sorry that happened. Anything I "lend" to someone I do so with the thought that I may never see it again. Therefore I am selective in the things that I lend out.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> well, elaine, i wish i needed another tote, as i love gucci, and don't have any bamboo...but my gucci swing tote is almost the same color. If you do sell it, you can say it is in pristine condition, i'm sure.  That key word draws buyers in.
> My key word for a new bag is "red," yet i never would have thought.  *I still have memories of my recent trip to new orleans and seeing red gucci jackie bags in the saks window.  Maybe?  Who knows!*  At least saks did their job with the store window, in drawing me in.


I was very sure, last Spring, that a Jackie bag was going to go home with me. And then I got to try it out in the Gucci boutique. Oh, my, I'm SO glad I did! I'm sure it would work perfectly for some, but it was all wrong for me. It's an unlined bag, and it had no inside pockets. Color me fussy, but I need at the minimum ONE inside pocket for my house and car keys.

So that was that. I loved it in the magazine ads, and I loved the on-line images, but once I had my hands on it... not so much.


----------



## megt10

We went out to yesterday and I took BB Alma out. Wore my Papillon shawl with the outfit and a new pair of sandals that I bought from Outnet. They were very comfortable. As you can see Misha was not happy at the prospect of being left alone.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure  Yes, PM size comes in Epi Electric too.
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/alma-pm-epi-002476[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks, Cilifene! I checked out the PM size and think I want the smaller size. I also checked out the cherry color. I want a blue-red and I think the cherry may have orange in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are looking at the vernis line with gold hw? to me cherry looks orange too. You have to see them live.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> We went out to yesterday and I took BB Alma out. Wore my Papillon shawl with the outfit and a new pair of sandals that I bought from Outnet. They were very comfortable. As you can see Misha was not happy at the prospect of being left alone.



Gorgeous Meg! Yes, I would think an insert will take too much room in this BB size.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I was very sure, last Spring, that a Jackie bag was going to go home with me. And then I got to try it out in the Gucci boutique. Oh, my, I'm SO glad I did! I'm sure it would work perfectly for some, but it was all wrong for me. It's an unlined bag, and it had no inside pockets. Color me fussy, but I need at the minimum ONE inside pocket for my house and car keys.
> 
> So that was that. I loved it in the magazine ads, and I loved the on-line images, but once I had my hands on it... not so much.



Agree, need pockets


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, the Alma on the left is the Epi leather, correct? What is the difference in the two leathers?



The small one is epi electric it's epi leather with patent. The bigger is size PM in epi leather.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> We went out to yesterday and I took BB Alma out. Wore my Papillon shawl with the outfit and a new pair of sandals that I bought from Outnet. They were very comfortable. As you can see Misha was not happy at the prospect of being left alone.


You look so cute in that sundress, Meg! The BB is a perfect size. And I love your sandals. The do look very comfy.


----------



## ElainePG

My customized Longchamp arrived today... soooooo excited! I don't know if you can tell from the photo, but the red is a true cherry red (blue-red, no orange). The center stripe is a slightly darker grey than I would have liked, but they didn't have too many color options. And now that I see it, I'm actually glad it's dark; it will be easier to keep clean.

This is my second customized Longchamp. The first one has the shorter strap, and it was a mistake. I find I really prefer the ones that hang from the shoulder. I just LOVE these Longchamp bags! It's thanks to skyqueen that I even know about them , and I have a whole collection. I always keep a few in the trunk of the car, folded up. Since the county charges for bags now, they're so easy to take into a store (folded) and just whip out if I happen to buy something. It's fun to see the expression on the face of the store clerk... they have no idea what I'm doing when I take out this little tiny package, and then it folds out into this huge bag! 

I call them my "origami bags."


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous Meg! Yes, I would think an insert will take too much room in this BB size.


Thanks, C. I won't use the insert again but wanted to wear the bag but didn't have time to transfer my things.


ElainePG said:


> You look so cute in that sundress, Meg! The BB is a perfect size. And I love your sandals. The do look very comfy.


Thank you, Elaine. I wasn't sure about the dress but since it looks pretty good in the pictures I think it is fine. 


ElainePG said:


> My customized Longchamp arrived today... soooooo excited! I don't know if you can tell from the photo, but the red is a true cherry red (blue-red, no orange). The center stripe is a slightly darker grey than I would have liked, but they didn't have too many color options. And now that I see it, I'm actually glad it's dark; it will be easier to keep clean.
> 
> This is my second customized Longchamp. The first one has the shorter strap, and it was a mistake. I find I really prefer the ones that hang from the shoulder. I just LOVE these Longchamp bags! It's thanks to skyqueen that I even know about them , and I have a whole collection. I always keep a few in the trunk of the car, folded up. Since the county charges for bags now, they're so easy to take into a store (folded) and just whip out if I happen to buy something. It's fun to see the expression on the face of the store clerk... they have no idea what I'm doing when I take out this little tiny package, and then it folds out into this huge bag!
> 
> I call them my "origami bags."


Love this. They haven't started charging for bags here yet. Since most of my grocery shopping is done at Trader Joes I use the Trader Joe insulated bags that they sell for like 7.00. I keep a few in my car. They work well and I was pleasantly surprised that the food that I brought home for dinner from SCP stayed exactly as it should. I can totally see this being a great bag for going to the mall and being able to put everything in one bag. How much weight can one of these bags handle?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> My customized Longchamp arrived today... soooooo excited! I don't know if you can tell from the photo, but the red is a true cherry red (blue-red, no orange). The center stripe is a slightly darker grey than I would have liked, but they didn't have too many color options. And now that I see it, I'm actually glad it's dark; it will be easier to keep clean.
> 
> This is my second customized Longchamp. The first one has the shorter strap, and it was a mistake. I find I really prefer the ones that hang from the shoulder. I just LOVE these Longchamp bags! It's thanks to skyqueen that I even know about them , and I have a whole collection. I always keep a few in the trunk of the car, folded up. Since the county charges for bags now, they're so easy to take into a store (folded) and just whip out if I happen to buy something. It's fun to see the expression on the face of the store clerk... they have no idea what I'm doing when I take out this little tiny package, and then it folds out into this huge bag!
> 
> I call them my "origami bags."



Mine is red and gray, at least the one I bought from France. Can't find it though. It's beautiful! So practical. I meant yours is beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, C. I won't use the insert again but wanted to wear the bag but didn't have time to transfer my things.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. I wasn't sure about the dress but since it looks pretty good in the pictures I think it is fine.
> 
> Love this. They haven't started charging for bags here yet. Since most of my grocery shopping is done at Trader Joes I use the Trader Joe insulated bags that they sell for like 7.00. I keep a few in my car. They work well and I was pleasantly surprised that the food that I brought home for dinner from SCP stayed exactly as it should. I can totally see this being a great bag for going to the mall and being able to put everything in one bag. How much weight can one of these bags handle?


It can handle my MacBook Pro, no problem. Not sure how much that weighs. And last winter I used it as a handbag protector on super-rainy days, so it at least can hold the weight of a fully-loaded handbag (but as you know, I don't overload my handbags!).

I think skyqueen would be a good person to answer that question... she's the expert on Longchamp!


----------



## Izzy48

Several months ago I purchased a Hermes stole which is new to me and as it turned out totally new in that it had never been worn. Then I had the good luck to purchase a scarf ring from a fellow PF member which is a lovely blending of colors. Now that fall is coming I have decided I have no idea how I will wear this. Trust me when I say Skyqueen and Elaine have given their all to try to teach me to tie, drape or do anything to make a scarf presentable. Well, for me, apparently I have a gene missing when it comes to scarves. No wonder I didn't become a surgeon. 







The second picture shows a bit of my favorite Fendi. Looks great on the Fendi. Another mistake worth more money than I care to thing about today.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Mine is red and gray, at least the one I bought from France. Can't find it though. It's beautiful! So practical.


So we're Longchamp bag twins, Izzy? How nice! I didn't realize they made them in 2 colors other than the customized ones. Maybe only if you buy them directly from the shop. I know the ones I've bought from Saks and Nordstrom are a solid color.

The ones from the on line Longchamp store are sometimes available in a fun print (flowers or... if you will excuse the reference... birds!) but they are a lot more $$$, and if I'm going to pay extra, I'd rather have a customized one.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Several months ago I purchased a Hermes stole which is new to me and as it turned out totally new in that it had never been worn. Then I had the good luck to purchase a scarf ring from a fellow PF member which is a lovely blending of colors. Now that fall is coming I have decided I have no idea how I will wear this. Trust me when I say Skyqueen and Elaine have given their all to try to teach me to tie, drape or do anything to make a scarf presentable. Well, for me, apparently I have a gene missing when it comes to scarves. No wonder I didn't become a surgeon.
> 
> View attachment 3103889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103890
> 
> 
> The second picture shows a bit of my favorite Fendi. Looks great on the Fendi. Another mistake worth more money than I care to thing about today.


Oh, but Izzy, that is SUCH an easy scarf ring to use! Have you gone to MaiTai's site?

Oh, wait... I already sent you there.

It's just folding the scarf into a triangle, pushing one end of the triangle through in one direction, and then the other through in the other direction, and there you have it! I guess it's also good you didn't go into ob/gyn, either!:giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> My customized Longchamp arrived today... soooooo excited! I don't know if you can tell from the photo, but the red is a true cherry red (blue-red, no orange). The center stripe is a slightly darker grey than I would have liked, but they didn't have too many color options. And now that I see it, I'm actually glad it's dark; it will be easier to keep clean.
> 
> This is my second customized Longchamp. The first one has the shorter strap, and it was a mistake. I find I really prefer the ones that hang from the shoulder. I just LOVE these Longchamp bags! It's thanks to skyqueen that I even know about them , and I have a whole collection. I always keep a few in the trunk of the car, folded up. Since the county charges for bags now, they're so easy to take into a store (folded) and just whip out if I happen to buy something. It's fun to see the expression on the face of the store clerk... they have no idea what I'm doing when I take out this little tiny package, and then it folds out into this huge bag!
> 
> I call them my "origami bags."



Love it Elaine! 



Izzy48 said:


> Several months ago I purchased a Hermes stole which is new to me and as it turned out totally new in that it had never been worn. Then I had the good luck to purchase a scarf ring from a fellow PF member which is a lovely blending of colors. Now that fall is coming I have decided I have no idea how I will wear this. Trust me when I say Skyqueen and Elaine have given their all to try to teach me to tie, drape or do anything to make a scarf presentable. Well, for me, apparently I have a gene missing when it comes to scarves. No wonder I didn't become a surgeon.
> 
> View attachment 3103889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103890
> 
> 
> The second picture shows a bit of my favorite Fendi. Looks great on the Fendi. Another mistake worth more money than I care to thing about today.



Beautiful love the color


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks, C. I won't use the insert again but wanted to wear the bag but didn't have time to transfer my things.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. I wasn't sure about the dress but since it looks pretty good in the pictures I think it is fine.
> 
> Love this. They haven't started charging for bags here yet. Since most of my grocery shopping is done at Trader Joes I use the Trader Joe insulated bags that they sell for like 7.00. I keep a few in my car. They work well and I was pleasantly surprised that the food that I brought home for dinner from SCP stayed exactly as it should. I can totally see this being a great bag for going to the mall and being able to put everything in one bag. How much weight can one of these bags handle?



Isn't it amazing how much it holds? I was looking at a vintage Chanel m/l flap bag last week and it couldn't hold the same as Alma BB. Good thing it was too small I'm back on the B Island


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Several months ago I purchased a Hermes stole which is new to me and as it turned out totally new in that it had never been worn. Then I had the good luck to purchase a scarf ring from a fellow PF member which is a lovely blending of colors. Now that fall is coming I have decided I have no idea how I will wear this. Trust me when I say Skyqueen and Elaine have given their all to try to teach me to tie, drape or do anything to make a scarf presentable. Well, for me, apparently I have a gene missing when it comes to scarves. No wonder I didn't become a surgeon.
> 
> View attachment 3103889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103890
> 
> 
> The second picture shows a bit of my favorite Fendi. Looks great on the Fendi. Another mistake worth more money than I care to thing about today.


That shawl is gorgeous. I find that the shawls are much easier to just kind of throw on than the scarves are. I was complaining about my scarf tying ability to my Hermes SA and he told me that I was just trying too hard. My suggestion with that being said is to make a triangle and throw one corner over your shoulder and down in front and then the other. I usually don't even bother tying a shawl since they come on and off as the day progresses. 


ElainePG said:


> It can handle my MacBook Pro, no problem. Not sure how much that weighs. And last winter I used it as a handbag protector on super-rainy days, so it at least can hold the weight of a fully-loaded handbag (but as you know, I don't overload my handbags!).
> 
> I think skyqueen would be a good person to answer that question... she's the expert on Longchamp!



That sounds like it holds as much as I would ever carry in one bag. I am vigilant in not carrying too much in a single bag but distributing the weight as equally as possible. So next question where did you order this adorable bag?


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Isn't it amazing how much it holds? I was looking at a vintage Chanel m/l flap bag last week and it couldn't hold the same as Alma BB. Good thing it was too small I'm back on the B Island



I am pleasantly surprised how much the BB holds. I only have one Chanel flap bag. It is the jumbo and holds about as much as I would carry. I hardly ever wear her because the chain straps bother my shoulder. I am debating on selling her but just can't seem to yet. I will evaluate again this winter when I am more likely to be wearing a jacket with the bag.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> So we're Longchamp bag twins, Izzy? How nice! I didn't realize they made them in 2 colors other than the customized ones. Maybe only if you buy them directly from the shop. I know the ones I've bought from Saks and Nordstrom are a solid color.
> 
> The ones from the on line Longchamp store are sometimes available in a fun print (flowers or... if you will excuse the reference... birds!) but they are a lot more $$$, and if I'm going to pay extra, I'd rather have a customized one.



My red and grey did come from France. I think the bag is grey and the center is red with initials. Have no idea what I have done with it.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> That shawl is gorgeous. I find that the shawls are much easier to just kind of throw on than the scarves are. I was complaining about my scarf tying ability to my Hermes SA and he told me that I was just trying too hard. My suggestion with that being said is to make a triangle and throw one corner over your shoulder and down in front and then the other. I usually don't even bother tying a shawl since they come on and off as the day progresses.
> 
> 
> That sounds like it holds as much as I would ever carry in one bag. I am vigilant in not carrying too much in a single bag but distributing the weight as equally as possible. So next question where did you order this adorable bag?



I'll give it a try Meg but who knows?


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I'll give it a try Meg but who knows?



Seriously my shawl tying ability is so minimal but that almost always looks fine.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That shawl is gorgeous. I find that the shawls are much easier to just kind of throw on than the scarves are. I was complaining about my scarf tying ability to my Hermes SA and he told me that I was just trying too hard. My suggestion with that being said is to make a triangle and throw one corner over your shoulder and down in front and then the other. I usually don't even bother tying a shawl since they come on and off as the day progresses.
> 
> 
> That sounds like it holds as much as I would ever carry in one bag. I am vigilant in not carrying too much in a single bag but distributing the weight as equally as possible. *So next question where did you order this adorable bag?*



You buy it right here, Meg! Just have fun clicking on the different options. It's a build-your-own, so keep clicking until you're satisfied you have exactly the size and color you want. You can even pick your hardware!
http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/personnaliser/389/1801389IT099


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You buy it right here, Meg! Just have fun clicking on the different options. It's a build-your-own, so keep clicking until you're satisfied you have exactly the size and color you want. You can even pick your hardware!
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/personnaliser/389/1801389IT099



Thank you. I just built one and my computer would not let me continue. It said the site was not secure. Will have to try again later. I love all the choices and at the same time hate all the choices .


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You buy it right here, Meg! Just have fun clicking on the different options. It's a build-your-own, so keep clicking until you're satisfied you have exactly the size and color you want. You can even pick your hardware!
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/personnaliser/389/1801389IT099



I closed down my computer ran C Cleaner and tried again. This time I didn't receive any warnings so I went ahead and purchased one. This is what I chose.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I closed down my computer ran C Cleaner and tried again. This time I didn't receive any warnings so I went ahead and purchased one. This is what I chose.



Very nice, makes me want to find mine.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I closed down my computer ran C Cleaner and tried again. This time I didn't receive any warnings so I went ahead and purchased one. This is what I chose.


GREAT color combination! Which size bag is it?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Several months ago I purchased a Hermes stole which is new to me and as it turned out totally new in that it had never been worn. Then I had the good luck to purchase a scarf ring from a fellow PF member which is a lovely blending of colors. Now that fall is coming I have decided I have no idea how I will wear this. Trust me when I say Skyqueen and Elaine have given their all to try to teach me to tie, drape or do anything to make a scarf presentable. Well, for me, apparently I have a gene missing when it comes to scarves. No wonder I didn't become a surgeon.
> 
> View attachment 3103889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103890
> 
> 
> The second picture shows a bit of my favorite Fendi. Looks great on the Fendi. Another mistake worth more money than I care to thing about today.


 The scarf/stole and scarf ring are so perfect together!  Love them.  Sounds like you have been given easy instructions  on how to style.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> GREAT color combination! Which size bag is it?



I got size 3. The 13x12x7. I got the long handles but am not sure I made the right choice on that. I am trying very hard to carry things by hand instead of on my shoulder. Katy said she has noticed a huge difference in my muscles of both not being so tight. I have to admit they aren't bothering me the way the use to either. Well I guess I will find out soon enough. It isn't like I will be carrying it all the time either.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am pleasantly surprised how much the BB holds. I only have one Chanel flap bag. It is the jumbo and holds about as much as I would carry. I hardly ever wear her because the chain straps bother my shoulder. I am debating on selling her but just can't seem to yet. I will evaluate again this winter when I am more likely to be wearing a jacket with the bag.



I'm glad you are pleased with Alma BB  Yeah, Jumbo's can hurt the shoulder. I'm not sure I ever get a Chanel flap again have had several. There are so many other less expensive that is beautiful. 



megt10 said:


> I closed down my computer ran C Cleaner and tried again. This time I didn't receive any warnings so I went ahead and purchased one. This is what I chose.



Love it.....


----------



## Cilifene

Peacock pattern on Griotte Soft Lockit....


----------



## Cilifene




----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> Several months ago I purchased a Hermes stole which is new to me and as it turned out totally new in that it had never been worn. Then I had the good luck to purchase a scarf ring from a fellow PF member which is a lovely blending of colors. Now that fall is coming I have decided I have no idea how I will wear this. Trust me when I say Skyqueen and Elaine have given their all to try to teach me to tie, drape or do anything to make a scarf presentable. Well, for me, apparently I have a gene missing when it comes to scarves. No wonder I didn't become a surgeon.
> 
> View attachment 3103889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103890
> 
> 
> The second picture shows a bit of my favorite Fendi. Looks great on the Fendi. Another mistake worth more money than I care to thing about today.



Oh I love that pattern! I have the cashmere Lalbhai shawl. I am with you  I adore Hermes scarves, shawls and stoles but rarely wear them. I don't have much of a neck so the scarves don't look that great on me. But I love them anyway. I am trying not to buy as many this year. Have you tried the maxi twilly - you can loop it around your neck a couple of times and it adds a nice bit of color. Plus there is not a lot of fabric bunched up right up around your face and neck area, and it has a nice drape. If I were younger I would also use it as a belt.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> What a shame it didn't work out for you, mk. I'm the opposite of you... sending a few of bags to a reseller because they're too *large*!
> 
> In two of those cases, my mistake was buying without trying... just looking at the measurements, and thinking that because I had other bags the same size, these bags would work for me. But as Meg has said in previous discussions, it's not only the size of the bag, it's how it balances.
> 
> The third bag is my Gucci bamboo-handled tote (sigh). It's also too large for me, but I did try it on in the store. _And it looked too large for me!_ But I ignored the little voice in my head, and bought it anyway because I just loved the handle and the leather. Plus, you know, it was Gucci...
> 
> But I find that I always reach for a different bag, and the weight distribution is all wrong for me. Plus I just don't need a bag that large. So off it goes! Of course I'll lose a bundle on it, but there will be room in my purse closet for bags that truly give me joy, and I won't twitch every time my eye falls on it. I'm really trying to be good about having a carefully-curated bag collection. I'd rather have fewer bags, but love every single one of them, then have tons and tons which I never carry.



I'm sorry this didn't work out for you. I love it on you and it is yours that made me fall in love with this bag.  I always stop in the Gucci boutique and look. It came this close to getting the smaller Python version earlier this year. Are you going to try the smaller size?


----------



## Cilifene

Epi electric Alma BB - Monogram denim shawl in black.


----------



## Cilifene

Black monogram denim shawl (60% silk 40% wool) the black side out.


----------



## Cilifene

The grey side out - Alma pm


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I got size 3. The 13x12x7. I got the long handles but am not sure I made the right choice on that. I am trying very hard to carry things by hand instead of on my shoulder. Katy said she has noticed a huge difference in my muscles of both not being so tight. I have to admit they aren't bothering me the way the use to either. Well I guess I will find out soon enough. It isn't like I will be carrying it all the time either.


I think it will be okay as long as you don't fill it too full and don't carry it for a long time. Mostly you will be carrying it into a store closed up, hanging from your shoulder, and it will weigh next to nothing. I find it convenient to have it hanging from my shoulder then, as it leaves my hands free to shop! Then after you buy something the bag is full, true, but by then you're leaving the store.

I do hope it works out for you!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I'm sorry this didn't work out for you. I love it on you and it is yours that made me fall in love with this bag.  I always stop in the Gucci boutique and look. It came this close to getting the smaller Python version earlier this year. *Are you going to try the smaller size?*



I'm not sure. The one I have is called "Medium" (though it looks quite large on me). They do make a much smaller size, but last year it wasn't available in the U.S. so I haven't had a chance to try it. At this point, though, I doubt I'll buy another Gucci tote. I wasn't happy with the way it held its shape.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Peacock pattern on Griotte Soft Lockit....


How cute with the handles wrapped!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Epi electric Alma BB - Monogram denim shawl in black.


Gorgeous photo, Cilifene... like a still life oil painting!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Black monogram denim shawl (60% silk 40% wool) the black side out.





Cilifene said:


> The grey side out - Alma pm



Oh, Cilifene... you just look fabulous! Do you own this shawl? Or are you thinking about it?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Here ya go! The color is Maple Brown. I bought it in the Spring of 2014. Ignore the black plastic thingies on the bottom of the handles... they keep the bamboo from losing its shape. But I take them off before carrying the bag!


I don't think it's the style of the bag that's the problem, Elaine. While gorgeous, the bag looks too big for you.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> How cute with the handles wrapped!



Thanks, maybe we should call them Petey handles 



ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous photo, Cilifene... like a still life oil painting!



Aww, thanks sweet Elaine! :kiss:



ElainePG said:


> Oh, Cilifene... you just look fabulous! Do you own this shawl? Or are you thinking about it?



Thanks dear, Yes I bought it a few months ago  I couldn't resist it's so great to black epi.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> We went out to yesterday and I took BB Alma out. Wore my Papillon shawl with the outfit and a new pair of sandals that I bought from Outnet. They were very comfortable. As you can see Misha was not happy at the prospect of being left alone.


Stunning...enjoy your Alma BB!



Cilifene said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are looking at the vernis line with gold hw? to me cherry looks orange too. You have to see them live.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pomme was a better color. I'm not near a LV store...2 hour drive.
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I don't think it's the style of the bag that's the problem, Elaine. While gorgeous, the bag looks too big for you.


It's definitely too big for me, SQ... you're quite right. And what REALLY bugs me is that in one part of my mind, I knew it when I tried it on in the shop! But I fell in love with the style, so I ignored the little voice telling me "Too big! Too big!"

Of course, that was a year and a half ago... just 6 months after I had started investing in designer bags... and I think I've learned a lot more about what does (and doesn't) suit me. Hopefully I wouldn't make this mistake again.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> My customized Longchamp arrived today... soooooo excited! I don't know if you can tell from the photo, but the red is a true cherry red (blue-red, no orange). The center stripe is a slightly darker grey than I would have liked, but they didn't have too many color options. And now that I see it, I'm actually glad it's dark; it will be easier to keep clean.
> 
> This is my second customized Longchamp. The first one has the shorter strap, and it was a mistake. I find I really prefer the ones that hang from the shoulder. I just LOVE these Longchamp bags! It's thanks to skyqueen that I even know about them , and I have a whole collection. I always keep a few in the trunk of the car, folded up. Since the county charges for bags now, they're so easy to take into a store (folded) and just whip out if I happen to buy something. It's fun to see the expression on the face of the store clerk... they have no idea what I'm doing when I take out this little tiny package, and then it folds out into this huge bag!
> 
> I call them my "origami bags."


Stunning, Elaine and I love the darker grey...makes your initials pop!



megt10 said:


> Thanks, C. I won't use the insert again but wanted to wear the bag but didn't have time to transfer my things.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. I wasn't sure about the dress but since it looks pretty good in the pictures I think it is fine.
> 
> Love this. They haven't started charging for bags here yet. Since most of my grocery shopping is done at Trader Joes I use the Trader Joe insulated bags that they sell for like 7.00. I keep a few in my car. They work well and I was pleasantly surprised that the food that I brought home for dinner from SCP stayed exactly as it should. I can totally see this being a great bag for going to the mall and being able to put everything in one bag. How much weight can one of these bags handle?


 


ElainePG said:


> It can handle my MacBook Pro, no problem. Not sure how much that weighs. And last winter I used it as a handbag protector on super-rainy days, so it at least can hold the weight of a fully-loaded handbag (but as you know, I don't overload my handbags!).
> 
> I think skyqueen would be a good person to answer that question... she's the expert on Longchamp!


LOL! Not an expert but they hold a lot. Of course it depends on the size you have. Also...the more you pack in, the heavier the bag. I have only bought the custom as gifts, personally don't own any. I'm so lazy I haven't used the one I have (running horses) in a couple years. Would make a great beach bag.......................
I do like the longer handles!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Several months ago I purchased a Hermes stole which is new to me and as it turned out totally new in that it had never been worn. Then I had the good luck to purchase a scarf ring from a fellow PF member which is a lovely blending of colors. Now that fall is coming I have decided I have no idea how I will wear this. Trust me when I say Skyqueen and Elaine have given their all to try to teach me to tie, drape or do anything to make a scarf presentable. Well, for me, apparently I have a gene missing when it comes to scarves. No wonder I didn't become a surgeon.
> 
> View attachment 3103889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103890
> 
> 
> The second picture shows a bit of my favorite Fendi. Looks great on the Fendi. Another mistake worth more money than I care to thing about today.


Glad you finally posted this beauty, Izzy! Fabulous with your coloring!
I'm not a scarf ring gal, just a throw over your shoulders look. Or the European knot to go with coats/jackets. 
Love the Fendi...use it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I closed down my computer ran C Cleaner and tried again. This time I didn't receive any warnings so I went ahead and purchased one. This is what I chose.


Since you use expensive bags...perfect as a "bag saver'. Whenever I flew I'd stick my good bags in my Longchamp for protection.
Great color choice!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


>


Petey would be jealous!



Cilifene said:


> Epi electric Alma BB - Monogram denim shawl in black.


PERFECT together! Kind of an icy look!



Cilifene said:


> The grey side out - Alma pm


I bet the SAs love to see you coming.......................
Stunning!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks, maybe we should call them Petey handles


Should I tell him? [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It's definitely too big for me, SQ... you're quite right. And what REALLY bugs me is that in one part of my mind, I knew it when I tried it on in the shop! But I fell in love with the style, so I ignored the little voice telling me "Too big! Too big!"
> 
> Of course, that was a year and a half ago... just 6 months after I had started investing in designer bags... and I think I've learned a lot more about what does (and doesn't) suit me. Hopefully I wouldn't make this mistake again.


Live and learn, Elaine. We've all been there.....................
It's a gorgeous bag, in high demand, think about selling it.
I was upset I got the wrong size Birkin...with my height I should have bought the 35. Now I'm glad I stuck with the 30...big enough for my needs and doesn't look that small.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Live and learn, Elaine. We've all been there.....................
> It's a gorgeous bag, in high demand, think about selling it.
> I was upset I got the wrong size Birkin...with my height I should have bought the 35. Now I'm glad I stuck with the 30...big enough for my needs and doesn't look that small.


I'm definitely going to sell it. I'm being ruthless about clearing out anything in my collection that makes me "twitch"!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Should I tell him? [emoji6]


Uh-oh... Petey is going to get "married" to another handbag!:giggles:


----------



## barbee

I have scrolled through the past 1-2 days of pictures, comments, etc:

Meg, the shawl, dress, sandals, and Alma worn crossbody--perfect!

Elaine, great new custom Longchamp.  I didn't even realize customizing was possible, but in this day and age, of course.  Long handles are so much better!  I have a fabric one with a floral design, which has taken me comfortably through Europe my last 2 trips.  Also have one I loaned to the daughter when she used only a backback in Europe, plus the Longchamp(I would have die before   backpacking in Europe!) and it is all puckered now.  Since I have been closet cleaning, it's out and ready for ...ironing???  I will lay a cloth over it and see what happens.  Who knows?  It may work.

Cilifene--I think I need that LV shawl/scarf. So pretty! But not now, as temps are still 90s with humidity.  I think it would be a good investment for me.

Hope I have not forgotten anyone!!!

So we went out for ice cream last night, and I saw this woman with the cutest small LV bag, with a shoulder strap.  Just the monogram pattern.  I then wasted my night looking for it.  I believe I found it, and do feel I am in love.  It's cheap(haha--LV cheap??  only relatively speaking, of course) and is bigger then my Gucci disco bag(which I love, but only use at night) so I think it can work.  I need to sell more on Ebay to justify, though.  I did set the stage with hubby.

I am selling my first designer bag on Ebay--it has such good memories, and I love it, but never use it now.  A Prada hobo.  Hopefully it will sell...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I'm glad you are pleased with Alma BB  Yeah, Jumbo's can hurt the shoulder. I'm not sure I ever get a Chanel flap again have had several. There are so many other less expensive that is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.....


I agree about there being a lot of bags that are just as nice as the Chanel flap. I know I won't buy another but I probably will keep the one I have. It is a classic and I love the color.


Cilifene said:


> Peacock pattern on Griotte Soft Lockit....


So pretty. I love twillys on bags.


Cilifene said:


> Black monogram denim shawl (60% silk 40% wool) the black side out.



You look amazing.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I think it will be okay as long as you don't fill it too full and don't carry it for a long time. Mostly you will be carrying it into a store closed up, hanging from your shoulder, and it will weigh next to nothing. I find it convenient to have it hanging from my shoulder then, as it leaves my hands free to shop! Then after you buy something the bag is full, true, but by then you're leaving the store.
> 
> I do hope it works out for you!


I am sure that it will be fine for short trips. I also see keeping it in my car to use in case it starts pouring. The weather right now is so weird. It is overcast and muggy. Kind of our June gloom in August.


Cilifene said:


> Thanks, maybe we should call them Petey handles
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks sweet Elaine! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear, Yes I bought it a few months ago  I couldn't resist it's so great to black epi.


I am so glad that you bought it. You look so beautiful in the shot of you in the store. What a fantastic action shot with a gorgeous smile. You really look radiant.


skyqueen said:


> Stunning...enjoy your Alma BB!
> Thank you, SQ.
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pomme was a better color. I'm not near a LV store...2 hour drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely too big for me, SQ... you're quite right. And what REALLY bugs me is that in one part of my mind,* I knew it when I tried it on in the shop! But I fell in love with the style, so I ignored the little voice telling me "Too big! Too big!"*
> 
> Of course, that was a year and a half ago... just 6 months after I had started investing in designer bags... and I think I've learned a lot more about what does (and doesn't) suit me. Hopefully I wouldn't make this mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you hate it when that happens. I too have learned a lot over the years. I still make mistakes when I fall for a style and color. Hence returning the Evie.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you use expensive bags...perfect as a "bag saver'. Whenever I flew I'd stick my good bags in my Longchamp for protection.
> Great color choice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will use it when I travel for sure.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live and learn, Elaine. We've all been there.....................
> It's a gorgeous bag, in high demand, think about selling it.
> I was upset I got the wrong size Birkin...with my height I should have bought the 35. Now I'm glad I stuck with the 30...big enough for my needs and doesn't look that small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the 30 on you even though you are tall. I think you look great carrying it.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I have scrolled through the past 1-2 days of pictures, comments, etc:
> 
> Meg, the shawl, dress, sandals, and Alma worn crossbody--perfect!
> 
> Elaine, great new custom Longchamp.  I didn't even realize customizing was possible, but in this day and age, of course.  Long handles are so much better!  I have a fabric one with a floral design, which has taken me comfortably through Europe my last 2 trips.  Also have one I loaned to the daughter when she used only a backback in Europe, plus the Longchamp(I would have die before   backpacking in Europe!) and it is all puckered now.  Since I have been closet cleaning, it's out and ready for ...ironing???  I will lay a cloth over it and see what happens.  Who knows?  It may work.
> 
> Cilifene--I think I need that LV shawl/scarf. So pretty! But not now, as temps are still 90s with humidity.  I think it would be a good investment for me.
> 
> Hope I have not forgotten anyone!!!
> 
> So we went out for ice cream last night, and I saw this woman with the cutest small LV bag, with a shoulder strap.  Just the monogram pattern.  I then wasted my night looking for it.  I believe I found it, and do feel I am in love.  It's cheap(haha--LV cheap??  only relatively speaking, of course) and is bigger then my Gucci disco bag(which I love, but only use at night) so I think it can work.  I need to sell more on Ebay to justify, though.  I did set the stage with hubby.
> 
> I am selling my first designer bag on Ebay--it has such good memories, and I love it, but never use it now.  A Prada hobo.  Hopefully it will sell...



Thank you so much. Good luck with your sale. I have had a few bags just sitting on eBay.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Petey would be jealous!
> 
> 
> PERFECT together! Kind of an icy look!
> 
> 
> I bet the SAs love to see you coming.......................
> Stunning!





skyqueen said:


> Should I tell him? [emoji6]



Oh Petey  Thanks SQ, I love black, grey, white silver  
LOL, yeah, SA and I are always having a good time


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I agree about there being a lot of bags that are just as nice as the Chanel flap. I know I won't buy another but I probably will keep the one I have. It is a classic and I love the color.
> 
> So pretty. I love twillys on bags.
> 
> 
> You look amazing.



Thank you so very much Meg! I really love the black shawl and very smart it can be used on both sides


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's definitely too big for me, SQ... you're quite right. And what REALLY bugs me is that in one part of my mind, I knew it when I tried it on in the shop! But I fell in love with the style, so I ignored the little voice telling me "Too big! Too big!"
> 
> Of course, that was a year and a half ago... just 6 months after I had started investing in designer bags... and I think I've learned a lot more about what does (and doesn't) suit me. Hopefully I wouldn't make this mistake again.



We've all done the same Elaine - I have many time


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I have scrolled through the past 1-2 days of pictures, comments, etc:
> 
> Meg, the shawl, dress, sandals, and Alma worn crossbody--perfect!
> 
> Elaine, great new custom Longchamp.  I didn't even realize customizing was possible, but in this day and age, of course.  Long handles are so much better!  I have a fabric one with a floral design, which has taken me comfortably through Europe my last 2 trips.  Also have one I loaned to the daughter when she used only a backback in Europe, plus the Longchamp(I would have die before   backpacking in Europe!) and it is all puckered now.  Since I have been closet cleaning, it's out and ready for ...ironing???  I will lay a cloth over it and see what happens.  Who knows?  It may work.
> 
> Cilifene--I think I need that LV shawl/scarf. So pretty! But not now, as temps are still 90s with humidity.  I think it would be a good investment for me.
> 
> Hope I have not forgotten anyone!!!
> 
> So we went out for ice cream last night, and I saw this woman with the cutest small LV bag, with a shoulder strap.  Just the monogram pattern.  I then wasted my night looking for it.  I believe I found it, and do feel I am in love.  It's cheap(haha--LV cheap??  only relatively speaking, of course) and is bigger then my Gucci disco bag(which I love, but only use at night) so I think it can work.  I need to sell more on Ebay to justify, though.  I did set the stage with hubby.
> 
> I am selling my first designer bag on Ebay--it has such good memories, and I love it, but never use it now.  A Prada hobo.  Hopefully it will sell...



Thanks very much Izzy! It comes in more colors - I love the dark blue wouldn't mind having that for my griotte SL with Petey handles 
What style is the LV you saw?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> We've all done the same Elaine - I have many time


Thank you, dear. I knew I could come "confess" on this thread and get some moral support!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear. I knew I could come "confess" on this thread and get some moral support!



Absolutely


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am sure that it will be fine for short trips. *I also see keeping it in my car to use in case it starts pouring.* The weather right now is so weird. It is overcast and muggy. Kind of our June gloom in August.
> 
> Don't you hate it when that happens. I too have learned a lot over the years. *I still make mistakes when I fall for a style and color.* Hence returning the Evie.
> 
> I will use it *when I travel* for sure.



I keep one in my car for exactly that reason, just like I keep a little umbrella. And how strange... the weather here on the Peninsula, 5 hours north of you, is exactly the same today! Overcast & muggy, though up here it's also a little chilly.

If *you* still make mistakes, Meg, what hope is there for me????

Yes, it's a terrific carry-on bag. My Mom & I each used one (I lent her one of mine) when we flew down to L.A. last year for the Bat Mitzvah. They were perfect for the small airplane, because they could be easily "squished" under the seat. I didn't take very much with me on the plane... just my meds, a spare pair of glasses, my makeup, my phone, and my iPad. And I carried my small BV Pillow bag for a handbag, so I was able to tuck that into the Longchamp bag also, just before we got onto the plane. That way I didn't have to put my good leather handbag (shudder) on the floor of the airplane.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *Stunning, Elaine* and I love the darker grey...makes your initials pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Not an expert but they hold a lot. Of course it depends on the size you have. Also...the more you pack in, the heavier the bag. I have only bought the custom as gifts, personally don't own any. I'm so lazy I haven't used the one I have *(running horses)* in a couple years. Would make a great beach bag.......................
> I do like the longer handles!



Thank you!

Oh, I'll bet that one with running horses is gorgeous! You're right... it would be perfect on the beach.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I keep one in my car for exactly that reason, just like I keep a little umbrella. And how strange... the weather here on the Peninsula, 5 hours north of you, is exactly the same today! Overcast & muggy, though up here it's also a little chilly.
> 
> If *you* still make mistakes, Meg, what hope is there for me????
> 
> Yes, it's a terrific carry-on bag. My Mom & I each used one (I lent her one of mine) when we flew down to L.A. last year for the Bat Mitzvah. They were perfect for the small airplane, because they could be easily "squished" under the seat. I didn't take very much with me on the plane... just my meds, a spare pair of glasses, my makeup, my phone, and my iPad. And I carried my small BV Pillow bag for a handbag, so I was able to tuck that into the Longchamp bag also, just before we got onto the plane. That way I didn't have to put my good leather handbag (shudder) on the floor of the airplane.



It was chilly here this morning too. Now the sun is out but really the weirdest weather that I can remember. 

I make mistakes all the time. At least at this point I make less of them and sometimes I realize it before I have used the bag. Sometimes not.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I have scrolled through the past 1-2 days of pictures, comments, etc:
> 
> Meg, the shawl, dress, sandals, and Alma worn crossbody--perfect!
> 
> Elaine, great new custom Longchamp.  I didn't even realize customizing was possible, but in this day and age, of course.  Long handles are so much better!  I have a fabric one with a floral design, which has taken me comfortably through Europe my last 2 trips.  Also have one I loaned to the daughter when she used only a backback in Europe, plus the Longchamp(I would have die before   backpacking in Europe!) and it is all puckered now.  Since I have been closet cleaning, it's out and ready for ...ironing???  I will lay a cloth over it and see what happens.  Who knows?  It may work.
> 
> Cilifene--I think I need that LV shawl/scarf. So pretty! But not now, as temps are still 90s with humidity.  I think it would be a good investment for me.
> 
> Hope I have not forgotten anyone!!!
> 
> So we went out for ice cream last night, and I saw this woman with the cutest small LV bag, with a shoulder strap.  Just the monogram pattern.  I then wasted my night looking for it.  I believe I found it, and do feel I am in love.  It's cheap(haha--LV cheap??  only relatively speaking, of course) and is bigger then my Gucci disco bag(which I love, but only use at night) so I think it can work.  I need to sell more on Ebay to justify, though.  I did set the stage with hubby.
> 
> I am selling my first designer bag on Ebay--it has such good memories, and I love it, but never use it now.  A Prada hobo.  Hopefully it will sell...


Can you post a pic of the LV bag?


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my gray florentine satchel today.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray florentine satchel today.



Beautiful bag and so perfectly coordinated.


----------



## barbee

Since I have not learned how to post pictures from web sites, what might be easiest for viewing the bag I am really liking is going to the LV forum on Purseblog, and viewing  the thread for Pochette Metis.  You will have real life pics, perhaps better than going to the LV  website.  We'll see if I still want it in a few weeks. 
I ironed my Longchamp for perhaps 20 minutes, and it's 80% better.  Usable, at least.  A first for me, ironing a handbag!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Since I have not learned how to post pictures from web sites, what might be easiest for viewing the bag I am really liking is going to the LV forum on Purseblog, and viewing  the thread for Pochette Metis.  You will have real life pics, perhaps better than going to the LV  website.  We'll see if I still want it in a few weeks.
> I ironed my Longchamp for perhaps 20 minutes, and it's 80% better.  Usable, at least.  A first for me, ironing a handbag!



I will keep an eye out for you. If I see one for sale at a good price I will let you know.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I will keep an eye out for you. If I see one for sale at a good price I will let you know.


 Thanks, Meg.  A great pre -loved would be wonderful... but new even better!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> It was chilly here this morning too. Now the sun is out but really the weirdest weather that I can remember.
> 
> 
> 
> I make mistakes all the time. At least at this point I make less of them and sometimes I realize it before I have used the bag. Sometimes not.




I sincerely wish I could say it was chilly here this morning!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I sincerely wish I could say it was chilly here this morning!


I guess it's still summer in your part of the country, Izzy? When does your season change to cooler weather? I'll bet you'll be relieved!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Since I have not learned how to post pictures from web sites, what might be easiest for viewing the bag I am really liking is going to the LV forum on Purseblog, and viewing  the thread for Pochette Metis.  You will have real life pics, perhaps better than going to the LV  website.  We'll see if I still want it in a few weeks.
> I ironed my Longchamp for perhaps 20 minutes, and it's 80% better.  Usable, at least.  A first for me, ironing a handbag!



I'm sorry Barbee, I called you izzy back there! 
Pochette metis is a fantastic bag very nice lots of pockets and rooms


----------



## Cilifene

Pochette metis comes with a monogram strap .....


----------



## Cilifene

Inside .....


----------



## Cilifene

Outher back pocket...

I believe *SQ* has the larger Metis...?


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Oh I love that pattern! I have the cashmere Lalbhai shawl. I am with you  I adore Hermes scarves, shawls and stoles but rarely wear them. I don't have much of a neck so the scarves don't look that great on me. But I love them anyway. I am trying not to buy as many this year. Have you tried the maxi twilly - you can loop it around your neck a couple of times and it adds a nice bit of color. Plus there is not a lot of fabric bunched up right up around your face and neck area, and it has a nice drape. If I were younger I would also use it as a belt.



No, I have never tried it but if I have any success with this I may do so. This is such a lovely shawl I just hate to mess up its appearance with my clumsy attempts to make it look decent. Will let you know. I also have a short neck and they overall just do not work well for me.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Glad you finally posted this beauty, Izzy! Fabulous with your coloring!
> I'm not a scarf ring gal, just a throw over your shoulders look. Or the European knot to go with coats/jackets.
> Love the Fendi...use it!!!



Yes, you are right. I do need t to carry my Fendi  bags more than I do and I also need to start carrying my Willow bags more. Seems I just get stuck on one bag and continue carrying it constantly. I used my Jimmy Choo yesterday and Meredith thought it was a new bag but it is over two years old. OK, I give, what is a European knot?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I guess it's still summer in your part of the country, Izzy? When does your season change to cooler weather? I'll bet you'll be relieved!



September will still be hot during the day but cooler than July. The nights will be beautiful but true cool weather doesn't show up here until the 3rd or so week in October. I  noticed yesterday some of the leaves are changing colors already on one of the dogwood trees and the acorns are falling so fall is approaching.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> I'm sorry Barbee, I called you izzy back there!
> Pochette metis is a fantastic bag very nice lots of pockets and rooms


 Well, we are in the 50 + group


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> The grey side out - Alma pm



Lovely Cilifene! You are always so chic, and I am jealous! I am curious if you have 'rules' for what you allow in your wardrobe or if you just wing it.


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> Pochette metis comes with a monogram strap .....



Love this style. Does it come in epi leather? SQ you have one?? Please post!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray florentine satchel today.


 


megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag and so perfectly coordinated.


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> September will still be hot during the day but cooler than July. The nights will be beautiful but true cool weather doesn't show up here until the 3rd or so week in October. I  noticed yesterday some of the leaves are changing colors already on one of the dogwood trees and the acorns are falling so fall is approaching.


That sounds like our weather here. September though can be hotter than July but with cooler nights.


barbee said:


> Well, we are in the 50 + group


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Oh I love that pattern! I have the cashmere Lalbhai shawl. I am with you  I adore Hermes scarves, shawls and stoles but rarely wear them. I don't have much of a neck so the scarves don't look that great on me. But I love them anyway. I am trying not to buy as many this year. Have you tried the maxi twilly - you can loop it around your neck a couple of times and it adds a nice bit of color. Plus there is not a lot of fabric bunched up right up around your face and neck area, and it has a nice drape. If I were younger I would also use it as a belt.



You may have hit upon the solution for me. What do you think about this one? 

http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...63142.html?xtmc=twilly&xtnp=6&xtcr=19&xtcr=19


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Since I have not learned how to post pictures from web sites, what might be easiest for viewing the bag I am really liking is going to the LV forum on Purseblog, and viewing  the thread for Pochette Metis.  You will have real life pics, perhaps better than going to the LV  website.  We'll see if I still want it in a few weeks.
> I ironed my Longchamp for perhaps 20 minutes, and it's 80% better.  Usable, at least.  A first for me, ironing a handbag!


 


Cilifene said:


> Outher back pocket...
> 
> I believe *SQ* has the larger Metis...?


 


Florasun said:


> Love this style. Does it come in epi leather? SQ you have one?? Please post!


I love the Pochette Metis...get it Barbee! Not a lot of vachetta leather to worry about.
I have the larger version...handheld or shoulder. Much bigger but molds to the body. I'm tempted to get the pochette, too!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Well, we are in the 50 + group



:lolots::lolots::lolots: thanks dear B.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I love the Pochette Metis...get it Barbee! Not a lot of vachetta leather to worry about.
> I have the larger version...handheld or shoulder. Much bigger but molds to the body. I'm tempted to get the pochette, too!



it looks great on you .... perfect SQ ....


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, you are right. I do need t to carry my Fendi  bags more than I do and I also need to start carrying my Willow bags more. Seems I just get stuck on one bag and continue carrying it constantly. I used my Jimmy Choo yesterday and Meredith thought it was a new bag but it is over two years old. OK, I give, what is a European knot?


European knot is easier to do with a big but long scarf/shawl...LV. 
I tie my H shawls like the 1st demonstration...so easy and looks great with a coat/jacket. Not fussy looking! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k03_iq64w-o


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> European knot is easier to do with a big but long scarf/shawl...LV.
> I tie my H shawls like the 1st demonstration...so easy and looks great with a coat/jacket. Not fussy looking!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k03_iq64w-o



Many thanks!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> Lovely Cilifene! You are always so chic, and I am jealous! I am curious if you have 'rules' for what you allow in your wardrobe or if you just wing it.



Thanks very much Florasun! I don't wear skirts with naked legs always have tights or leggings on. I don't have knees like Meg and Nas  mine have cheeks. I can't do heels cause of my forefoot. Cause I can't wear heels all my shoes/boots are flat I feel best balanced with skirts that are around 8 - 10 cm over the knees. 
Some may think my skirts are too short but I'm old enough to not care  
I wish I could wear heels but have accepted that I can't... 
I don't waer shirt or top inside jeans that are slim fit - I do have a belly 

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> You may have hit upon the solution for me. What do you think about this one?
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...63142.html?xtmc=twilly&xtnp=6&xtcr=19&xtcr=19



LOVE! 
I may swing by there today and look at those. I have one of the printed ones but have not seen the solid color - they may be more versatile.


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> I love the Pochette Metis...get it Barbee! Not a lot of vachetta leather to worry about.
> I have the larger version...handheld or shoulder. Much bigger but molds to the body. I'm tempted to get the pochette, too!



I was not aware of this larger version - I love it. (But then everything looks great when carried by the ultra-glam Skyqueen.) I am pretty ignorant about LV except for the speedy and the Noe.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> i love the pochette metis...get it barbee! Not a lot of vachetta leather to worry about.
> I have the larger version...handheld or shoulder. Much bigger but molds to the body. I'm tempted to get the pochette, too!





florasun said:


> i was not aware of this larger version - i love it. (*but then everything looks great when carried by the ultra-glam skyqueen*.) i am pretty ignorant about lv except for the speedy and the noe.



+1


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much Florasun! I don't wear skirts with naked legs always have tights or leggings on. I don't have knees like Meg and Nas  mine have cheeks. I can't do heels cause of my forefoot. Cause I can't wear heels all my shoes/boots are flat I feel best balanced with skirts that are around 8 - 10 cm over the knees.
> Some may think my skirts are too short but I'm old enough to not care
> I wish I could wear heels but have accepted that I can't...
> I don't waer shirt or top inside jeans that are slim fit - I do have a belly
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you for the info. You are a master at disguising these issues because I would never know unless you said something!
Your short skirts look great - you put many many younger women to shame.
I think am getting cheeky knees too. (sometimes the *** gets pretty mouthy too, but that's another story.) haha LOL jk.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> LOVE!
> I may swing by there today and look at those. I have one of the printed ones but have not seen the solid color - they may be more versatile.



Let me know your opinion if you stop by and see it. I really like the woven look of it with the variations. Some beautiful colors. If you think it's good I think I will order it and I do believe I'll try the red.


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> I was not aware of this larger version - I love it. (But then everything looks great when carried by the ultra-glam Skyqueen.) I am pretty ignorant about LV except for the speedy and the Noe.


 




Cilifene said:


> +1


[emoji8]





Florasun said:


> Thank you for the info. You are a master at disguising these issues because I would never know unless you said something!
> Your short skirts look great - you put many many younger women to shame.
> I think am getting cheeky knees too. (sometimes the *** gets pretty mouthy too, but that's another story.) haha LOL jk.


 

LOL! "Cheeky knees"...have to remember that one!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> Thank you for the info. You are a master at disguising these issues because I would never know unless you said something!
> Your short skirts look great - you put many many younger women to shame.
> I think am getting cheeky knees too. (sometimes the *** gets pretty mouthy too, but that's another story.) haha LOL jk.



LOL, thanks very much dear 
Today's casual outfit, boyfriend jeans, silk top, leopard sneaks, rose cashmere cardigan, Tahitian pearls and griotte Soft Lockit...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> LOL, thanks very much dear
> Today's casual outfit, boyfriend jeans, silk top, leopard sneaks, rose cashmere cardigan, Tahitian pearls and griotte Soft Lockit...


Love it!
...and the eyebrows look great, too! [emoji6]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love it!
> ...and the eyebrows look great, too! [emoji6]



Aww, thanks dear  can you believe they are 16 years old?


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> Thank you for the info. You are a master at disguising these issues because I would never know unless you said something!
> Your short skirts look great - you put many many younger women to shame.
> *I think am getting cheeky knees too.* (sometimes the *** gets pretty mouthy too, but that's another story.) haha LOL jk.





ElainePG said:


> Nope... one day I looked down and said to myself "Yikes! *My knees have double chins!"* That was the day I got rid of my short skirts.





skyqueen said:


> *"Cheeky knees*".[/B]..have to remember that one!


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, and the color is fantastic!
> Plus your outfit looks great. Do you think it's too small? Looks great from the picture but it's how you feel carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is beautiful!  And it seems to be a perfect size for you, unless you can't fit everything in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag, mk! And just your color, too... and with SILVER hardware! It's really too small? From here it looks like a great size for you... but of course if your stuff doesn't fit, it doesn't fit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful! It is a great size for you. I think you should keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figue is beautiful MK....
> Look at these pics in different light:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/figue-alma-epi-pictures-that-capture-the-color-761835.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Looks like a great size for you. I hate it when bags don't work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your great comments.  The Alma is so pretty, but the very thing that makes it cute (rounded top) makes it difficult for me to fit items in, especially my tablet!  Can't live without that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Black monogram denim shawl (60% silk 40% wool) the black side out.





Cilifene said:


> The grey side out - Alma pm



You look adorable,  love these looks - shorter skirts, tights and boots look great on you.


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> You look adorable,  love these looks - shorter skirts, tights and boots look great on you.



Thanks so much MK!!!


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your great comments.  The Alma is so pretty, but the very thing that makes it cute (rounded top) makes it difficult for me to fit items in, especially my tablet!  Can't live without that.
> 
> 
> 
> A shame...I know it comes in a GM, too big?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> You may have hit upon the solution for me. What do you think about this one?
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...63142.html?xtmc=twilly&xtnp=6&xtcr=19&xtcr=19


I know you didn't ask me, you asked Florasun, but if I may chime in... I think it's an instant classic! You have so many patterned scarves & shawls, this would be something really different. And the jacquard weave is a real Hermès tradition, and very French-looking.

Is your winter wardrobe mainly black, navy, and cream? Am I remembering correctly? If so, then the red would be a fabulous pop of color.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> European knot is easier to do with a big but long scarf/shawl...LV.
> I tie my H shawls like the 1st demonstration...so easy and looks great with a coat/jacket. Not fussy looking!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k03_iq64w-o


Thanks for the video link, SQ! This is the way I usually wear my LV Leo... I didn't know there was a name for it, though... I just think of it as a "wrap-around." "European Knot" sounds so much more _elegante!_ 

And I hadn't thought to tie my one & only Hermès CSGM the same way, but I can see from her video that it would work beautifully, especially since mine is soooooo old (from 1987!) that it will drape beautifully.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I know you didn't ask me, you asked Florasun, but if I may chime in... I think it's an instant classic! You have so many patterned scarves & shawls, this would be something really different. And the jacquard weave is a real Hermès tradition, and very French-looking.
> 
> Is your winter wardrobe mainly black, navy, and cream? Am I remembering correctly? If so, then the red would be a fabulous pop of color.



I do have black skirts, pants but a load of shades of grey. Then I have neutral sweaters in various colors and the some fairly bold colors particularly in silk blouses. It's a possible.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much Florasun! *I don't wear skirts with naked legs always have tights or leggings on*. I don't have knees like Meg and Nas  mine have cheeks. I can't do heels cause of my forefoot. Cause I can't wear heels all my shoes/boots are flat I feel best balanced with skirts that are around 8 - 10 cm over the knees.
> Some may think my skirts are too short but I'm old enough to not care
> I wish I could wear heels but have accepted that I can't...
> I don't waer shirt or top inside jeans that are slim fit - I do have a belly
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;



Now that you mention it, cilifene, I realize that whenever I see you in a skirt, you're always in tights... I hadn't put it together before! My knees are like yours... especially my right knee... which is why I don't wear my skirts over my knees any more. But I do have one skirt that is above the knee, a pleated silk Moschino that I bought on sale & with a gift certificate on Net-a-Porter at least 7 years ago (when my knees looked better!) It has been hanging in my closet, because it is too pretty to donate or consign, but no longer right for bare legs. 

Now you have given me an idea! I think it will be perfect this winter with a black sweater and black tights. Nobody will see my knees, and it will look cute! I will carry my black Mulberry Blenheim bag, or perhaps my red Marc Jacobs bag for a little color, and I will think of you!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Thank you for the info. You are a master at disguising these issues because I would never know unless you said something!
> Your short skirts look great - you put many many younger women to shame.
> I think am getting cheeky knees too. *(sometimes the *** gets pretty mouthy too, but that's another story.)* haha LOL jk.



That is hysterical, florasun!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I do have black skirts, pants but *a load of shades of grey*. Then I have neutral sweaters in various colors and the some fairly bold colors particularly in silk blouses. It's a possible.


Oh, it would be so perfect with grey! You're lucky that you can wear grey. The only way I can wear it is either in a skirt, or if I add something bright around my neck. Otherwise it makes my whole face go grey... and there's only just so much blusher a girl can get away with!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks everyone for your great comments.  The Alma is so pretty, but the very thing that makes it cute (rounded top) makes it difficult for me to fit items in, *especially my tablet!  Can't live without that.*



I hear you! I recently swapped out my full-sized iThing for the mini-sized one. At first I was afraid that it was going to be too small to see. But after I got used to the fact that everything was scaled down, it turns out that I just *love* it! It's *so* much easier to fit into any sized handbag, and it's *amazingly* easier on the neck & shoulders.

Every little bit helps!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I love the Pochette Metis...get it Barbee! Not a lot of vachetta leather to worry about.
> I have the larger version...handheld or shoulder. Much bigger but molds to the body. I'm tempted to get the pochette, too!


 That's beautiful! And I mean hair, coat, etc.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much Florasun! I don't wear skirts with naked legs always have tights or leggings on. I don't have knees like Meg and Nas  mine have cheeks. I can't do heels cause of my forefoot. Cause I can't wear heels all my shoes/boots are flat I feel best balanced with skirts that are around 8 - 10 cm over the knees.
> Some may think my skirts are too short but I'm old enough to not care
> I wish I could wear heels but have accepted that I can't...
> I don't waer shirt or top inside jeans that are slim fit - I do have a belly
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;


 


ElainePG said:


> Now that you mention it, cilifene, I realize that whenever I see you in a skirt, you're always in tights... I hadn't put it together before! My knees are like yours... especially my right knee... which is why I don't wear my skirts over my knees any more. But I do have one skirt that is above the knee, a pleated silk Moschino that I bought on sale & with a gift certificate on Net-a-Porter at least 7 years ago (when my knees looked better!) It has been hanging in my closet, because it is too pretty to donate or consign, but no longer right for bare legs.
> 
> Now you have given me an idea! I think it will be perfect this winter with a black sweater and black tights. Nobody will see my knees, and it will look cute! I will carry my black Mulberry Blenheim bag, or perhaps my red Marc Jacobs bag for a little color, and I will think of you!


I never wear skirts but now that we're talking about it...I may try a skirt with tights. After discovering my old lady knees, tights may do the trick! I also have a cute pair of motorcycle boots that I might actually wear then.
Trying to ease myself away from my precious leggings and UGGS will be a feat........



barbee said:


> That's beautiful! And I mean hair, coat, etc.


Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I never wear skirts but now that we're talking about it...I may try a skirt with tights. After discovering my old lady knees, tights may do the trick! I also have a cute pair of motorcycle boots that I might actually wear then.
> *Trying to ease myself away from my precious leggings and UGGS will be a feat*........
> 
> 
> Thanks [emoji8]



The leggings and Uggs are a great look for you, SQ... you have such fantastically long legs!

But I'll bet you'd look good in a short skirt with tights, too.

What are motorcycle boots? Do they come up over the ("cheeky") knee?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The leggings and Uggs are a great look for you, SQ... you have such fantastically long legs!
> 
> But I'll bet you'd look good in a short skirt with tights, too.
> 
> What are motorcycle boots? Do they come up over the ("cheeky") knee?




No...short-a$$ black boots! Heavy looking with buckles/zippers, like what a biker would wear. [emoji102]


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> I never wear skirts but now that we're talking about it...I may try a skirt with tights. After discovering my old lady knees, tights may do the trick! I also have a cute pair of motorcycle boots that I might actually wear then.
> Trying to ease myself away from my precious leggings and UGGS will be a feat........
> 
> 
> Thanks [emoji8]



Well tights are just "tighter" leggings, so you wouldn't actually be changing that much... My guess is you would look smashing.


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> Let me know your opinion if you stop by and see it. I really like the woven look of it with the variations. Some beautiful colors. If you think it's good I think I will order it and I do believe I'll try the red.



It's beautiful. I tried on the dark green with blue undertones. The red was gorgeous. All of the colors were deep and rich. Too many beautiful colors to choose from. I think you will love it, Izzy.

Meg I met klynneann for coffee and scarf hunting.  I tried on her pm evelyn in Colvert  - I love the size (and color).  Then I tried on the red one in the store. I think I want one now...  But I am on a budget. Yes I know you've heard this before.  But this time I bought SOFTWARE. No more fuzzy guesstimates.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> Well tights are just "tighter" leggings, so you wouldn't actually be changing that much... My guess is you would look smashing.




Sky, I love skirts. My favorites are mid calf and I wear boots with them. My dressier skirts are much shorter and when cold I wear hose (yuk) the same color as my skin. When seated, my skirts or three or so inches above my knee. 
You will look wonderful. I have had multiple knee surgeries in the last knee surgery was a total joint replacement. I even flash the knee.you will look fantastic.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Sky, I love skirts. My favorites are mid calf and I wear boots with them. My dressier skirts are much shorter and when cold I wear hose (yuk) the same color as my skin. When seated, my skirts or three or so inches above my knee.
> You will look wonderful. I have had multiple knee surgeries in the last knee surgery was a total joint replacement. I even flash the knee.you will look fantastic.


Izzy, you are motivating me to get my skirts shortened! I have a big honking scar on my right knee (the one that will need replacing one of these years) from a surgery that was done a million years ago, and I'm self-conscious about it. But if you flash your knee-replacement scar in stockings, I'll bet I could flash my 5" arthotomy scar with impunity!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> No...short-a$$ black boots! Heavy looking with buckles/zippers, like what a biker would wear. [emoji102]


They sound wicked sexy!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> They sound wicked sexy!




I wouldn't call them sexy. More, well...kick a$$! [emoji6]


----------



## Florasun

kick a$$ is sexy.


----------



## Florasun

I wore my new Celine sandals today.


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> I wore my new Celine sandals today.
> 
> View attachment 3105844



Just flat gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Izzy, you are motivating me to get my skirts shortened! I have a big honking scar on my right knee (the one that will need replacing one of these years) from a surgery that was done a million years ago, and I'm self-conscious about it. But if you flash your knee-replacement scar in stockings, I'll bet I could flash my 5" arthotomy scar with impunity!



When I stand my skirts are barely above my knee but when you have long legs like I have it is what it is. I went shopping with Meredith last night (in for another wedding) and I kept saying to her, this is such a cute top over and over. Turns out the tops ore dresses. She has to wear tights with everything because she is also tall. In summer she wears mid calf like me and I finally talked her into this beautiful dress shorter in the front. Will post a picture. Of course, we all know who paid!!


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> It's beautiful. I tried on the dark green with blue undertones. The red was gorgeous. All of the colors were deep and rich. Too many beautiful colors to choose from. I think you will love it, Izzy.
> 
> Meg I met klynneann for coffee and scarf hunting.  I tried on her pm evelyn in Colvert  - I love the size (and color).  Then I tried on the red one in the store. I think I want one now...  But I am on a budget. Yes I know you've heard this before.  But this time I bought SOFTWARE. No more fuzzy guesstimates.



Well I did it but I am not certain I ordered the right one. I purchased the

Epron d'Or rather than the Foulard. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Izzy48

Skyqueen, Elaine--this is the only dress I begged Meredith to try last night for me just to see. Just had to buy it after seeing it on.  Shocking I would like floral because I normally can't tolerate it on her or me. But it is a special dress. But with my child, who knows but she may return it! 

http://www.dillards.com/product/Adr...74?categoryId=-10032&di=04468932_zi_red_multie


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Skyqueen, Elaine--this is the only dress I begged Meredith to try last night for me just to see. Just had to buy it after seeing it on.  Shocking I would like floral because I normally can't tolerate it on her or me. But it is a special dress. But with my child, who knows but she may return it!
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Adr...74?categoryId=-10032&di=04468932_zi_red_multie


Wow, Izzy... it's gorgeous! On a tall girl (which your daughter is) it will look amazing. I do hope she doesn't return it.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Well I did it but I am not certain I ordered the right one. I purchased the
> 
> Epron d'Or rather than the Foulard. I'll let you know how it goes.


Why did you buy the Eperon d'Or instead of the Foulard? And what color did you buy?


----------



## Florasun

Izzy48 said:


> Well I did it but I am not certain I ordered the right one. I purchased the
> 
> Epron d'Or rather than the Foulard. I'll let you know how it goes.



That one is pretty, too. They all are - I don't think you can go wrong! But I hope you love it. What color did you get? I came so close to buying one today!! Ended up only getting a cologne refill.


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> kick a$$ is sexy.


Not on a size 10 foot! [emoji79]



Florasun said:


> I wore my new Celine sandals today.
> 
> View attachment 3105844


Hope you wore those gorgeous sandals with my HG Birkin? 
Be still my heart..............


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Now that you mention it, cilifene, I realize that whenever I see you in a skirt, you're always in tights... I hadn't put it together before! My knees are like yours... especially my right knee... which is why I don't wear my skirts over my knees any more. But I do have one skirt that is above the knee, a pleated silk Moschino that I bought on sale & with a gift certificate on Net-a-Porter at least 7 years ago (when my knees looked better!) It has been hanging in my closet, because it is too pretty to donate or consign, but no longer right for bare legs.
> 
> Now you have given me an idea! I think it will be perfect this winter with a black sweater and black tights. Nobody will see my knees, and it will look cute! I will carry my black Mulberry Blenheim bag, or perhaps my red Marc Jacobs bag for a little color, and I will think of you!





skyqueen said:


> I never wear skirts but now that we're talking about it...I may try a skirt with tights. After discovering my old lady knees, tights may do the trick! I also have a cute pair of motorcycle boots that I might actually wear then.
> Trying to ease myself away from my precious leggings and UGGS will be a feat........
> 
> 
> Thanks [emoji8]



My tights is Wolford leg support - here with grey Fiorentini + Baker biker boots


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> I wore my new Celine sandals today.
> 
> View attachment 3105844



Stunning ....


----------



## Florasun

Cilifene said:


> My tights is Wolford leg support - here with grey biker boots


Love the mix of textures. And how the rich red of your LV stands out against the dark clothing. It adds a bit of "lady-like" polish to the otherwise rock-n-roll vibe of your outfit - it reflects you - an interesting, multifaceted woman.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love the Pochette Metis...get it Barbee! Not a lot of vachetta leather to worry about.
> I have the larger version...handheld or shoulder. Much bigger but molds to the body. I'm tempted to get the pochette, too!


This bag looks fabulous on you SQ.


Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much Florasun! I don't wear skirts with naked legs always have tights or leggings on. I don't have knees like Meg and Nas  mine have cheeks. I can't do heels cause of my forefoot. Cause I can't wear heels all my shoes/boots are flat I feel best balanced with skirts that are around 8 - 10 cm over the knees.
> *Some may think my skirts are too short but I'm old enough to not care*
> I wish I could wear heels but have accepted that I can't...
> I don't waer shirt or top inside jeans that are slim fit - I do have a belly
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;



You always look amazing. I agree about not caring what other people think. Katy my massage therapist was saying my arms are still good but wait a few more years and I will be covering the upper portion up and only wearing tank tops with a shrug or sweater. I told her I don't think so. I will wear a shrug if I am cold. I told her that if my upper arm offends someone then they can look away. Not my problem


----------



## Izzy48

Florasun said:


> That one is pretty, too. They all are - I don't think you can go wrong! But I hope you love it. What color did you get? I came so close to buying one today!! Ended up only getting a cologne refill.



Actually I bought the red because it seemed to be a red without orange tint in it. If it works out I am going to get the Foulard in one of the blues. I also have quite a bit of navy in my wardrobe so I could tie it in some way. The shorter  ones would look very nice tied on one of my Mulberry, Fendi or some of my other Italian made bags. But after thinking it over, I don't want anyone to think I am trying to pass off one of my bags as a Hermes. Which perfume to you use?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Why did you buy the Eperon d'Or instead of the Foulard? And what color did you buy?


I liked the woven pattern in it really well because it was subtle yet visible. Plus the red was beautiful. As I told florasun, if this works for me I am going to get one of the Foulards in blue. If it doesn't work, I suppose my daughter will get a nice Hermes gift for Christmas.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Wow, Izzy... it's gorgeous! On a tall girl (which your daughter is) it will look amazing. I do hope she doesn't return it.



She probably will Elaine but she has a charity event for the hospital and I think it would be perfect for it. We'll see. She did look very nice in it, so slim which the dress requires.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> My tights is Wolford leg support - here with grey Fiorentini + Baker biker boots


Such a great outfit and I absolutely love those boots.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> LOL, thanks very much dear
> Today's casual outfit, boyfriend jeans, silk top, leopard sneaks, rose cashmere cardigan, Tahitian pearls and griotte Soft Lockit...


You look stunning and so casually chic. Love this look.


ElainePG said:


> I hear you! I recently swapped out my full-sized iThing for the mini-sized one. At first I was afraid that it was going to be too small to see. But after I got used to the fact that everything was scaled down, it turns out that I just *love* it! It's *so* much easier to fit into any sized handbag, and it's *amazingly* easier on the neck & shoulders.
> 
> Every little bit helps!


I have both ipads the regular size and the smaller version. I only carry my regular size one when I go to get my nails done or when I am traveling. Otherwise, I carry the mini one. I mostly read on either of them when I am not at home. I use my regular one in bed at night. I love having both versions.


Florasun said:


> It's beautiful. I tried on the dark green with blue undertones. The red was gorgeous. All of the colors were deep and rich. Too many beautiful colors to choose from. I think you will love it, Izzy.
> 
> Meg I met klynneann for coffee and scarf hunting.  I tried on her pm evelyn in Colvert  - I love the size (and color).  Then I tried on the red one in the store. I think I want one now...  But I am on a budget. Yes I know you've heard this before.  But this time I bought SOFTWARE. No more fuzzy guesstimates.


Oh how fun! What leather was the Evelyn in? I hear you about the budget. I need to get that software .


ElainePG said:


> Izzy, you are motivating me to get my skirts shortened! I have a big honking scar on my right knee (the one that will need replacing one of these years) from a surgery that was done a million years ago, and I'm self-conscious about it. But if you flash your knee-replacement scar in stockings, I'll bet I could flash my 5" arthotomy scar with impunity!


I have a scar on my left knee from a surgery from my college days. It measures almost 9" and I just don't think about. If someone ask I tell them about playing volleyball in college. It is what it is. I love skirts with tights but get too warm most of the time wearing them. I am really hoping for a cooler winter this year.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> When I stand my skirts are barely above my knee but when you have long legs like I have it is what it is. I went shopping with Meredith last night (in for another wedding) and I kept saying to her, this is such a cute top over and over. Turns out the tops ore dresses. She has to wear tights with everything because she is also tall. In summer she wears mid calf like me and I finally talked her into this beautiful dress shorter in the front. Will post a picture. Of course, we all know who paid!!


Barely above the knee is a great length!



Izzy48 said:


> Skyqueen, Elaine--this is the only dress I begged Meredith to try last night for me just to see. Just had to buy it after seeing it on.  Shocking I would like floral because I normally can't tolerate it on her or me. But it is a special dress. But with my child, who knows but she may return it!
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Adr...oryId=-10032&di=04468932_zi_red_multie[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Gorgeous...has pizzazz!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> They sound wicked sexy!





Florasun said:


> kick a$$ is sexy.


Yup.


Florasun said:


> I wore my new Celine sandals today.
> 
> View attachment 3105844



They are adorable and what a great match to the B.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> My tights is Wolford leg support - here with grey Fiorentini + Baker biker boots


Love it! The biker boots look sexy on you.....................


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Skyqueen, Elaine--this is the only dress I begged Meredith to try last night for me just to see. Just had to buy it after seeing it on.  Shocking I would like floral because I normally can't tolerate it on her or me. But it is a special dress. But with my child, who knows but she may return it!
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Adr...74?categoryId=-10032&di=04468932_zi_red_multie


So pretty. I bet it looks great on her.


Cilifene said:


> My tights is Wolford leg support - here with grey Fiorentini + Baker biker boots


Love! I am a huge boot fan. I am still waiting to try on the Jimmy Choo
Darkle Grommeted Leather & Lamb Shearling Combat Boots. The only Nordstrom store that they have them at was the Washington store. I found the for 500.00 less at Farfetch. Still I want to try them before adding another pair of boots to my overflowing collection.


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> Love the mix of textures. And how the rich red of your LV stands out against the dark clothing. It adds a bit of "lady-like" polish to the otherwise rock-n-roll vibe of your outfit - it reflects you - an interesting, multifaceted woman.



Aww, thanks that's very kind of you to say dear Florasun.. 



megt10 said:


> This bag looks fabulous on you SQ.
> 
> 
> You always look amazing. I agree about not caring what other people think. Katy my massage therapist was saying my arms are still good but wait a few more years and I will be covering the upper portion up and only wearing tank tops with a shrug or sweater. I told her I don't think so. I will wear a shrug if I am cold. I told her that if my upper arm offends someone then they can look away. Not my problem



Thanks dear Meg! Agree, if it's too hot I can't cover my arms. If someone don't like our arms they must look away  



Izzy48 said:


> Such a great outfit and I absolutely love those boots.



Thanks dear Izzy - I just love these and the best part I got them on sale half price


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love it! The biker boots look sexy on you.....................



Hehe, thanks SQ 



megt10 said:


> So pretty. I bet it looks great on her.
> 
> Love! I am a huge boot fan. I am still waiting to try on the Jimmy Choo
> Darkle Grommeted Leather & Lamb Shearling Combat Boots. The only Nordstrom store that they have them at was the Washington store. I found the for 500.00 less at Farfetch. Still I want to try them before adding another pair of boots to my overflowing collection.



Thanks Meg! I bet you have a large collection 
I consider a pair of Chloe Susanna boot what do think of them? I've never seen or tried them though - not sure if the studs are too much ....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Aww, thanks that's very kind of you to say dear Florasun..
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks dear Meg! Agree, if it's too hot I can't cover my arms. If someone don't like our arms they must look away*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear Izzy - I just love these and the best part I got them on sale half price


 Agreed. 


Cilifene said:


> Hehe, thanks SQ
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg! I bet you have a large collection
> I consider a pair of Chloe Susanna boot what do think of them? I've never seen or tried them though - not sure if the studs are too much ....


I have 2 pairs of Chloe Susanna boots. I don't think the studs are too much at all. You could totally wear them. I can see you loving them. For me, they hurt my feet. I probably need to stretch the front as it kinda squishes my toes or sell them. I have a wide forefoot and a skinny heel. I have only worn mine a few times since I think they look best with tights and a casual skirt or skinny jeans.


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> They sound wicked sexy!



Scars are not a big deal - I have a few small ones from removing birthnarks, on my forearmes and legs, and of course a neat longish one from my big C scare. But I wear and show'em proudly, it's called a life lived, it normally shows up on most of us, except on Hollywood actresses and their ilk, who in my mind mostly look ridiculous and pitiful, and where growing old gracefully is a lost cause - sorry, rant over!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have 2 pairs of Chloe Susanna boots. I don't think the studs are too much at all. You could totally wear them. I can see you loving them. For me, they hurt my feet. I probably need to stretch the front as it kinda squishes my toes or sell them. I have a wide forefoot and a skinny heel. I have only worn mine a few times since I think they look best with tights and a casual skirt or skinny jeans.



Ok, maybe I'll take a look at them and Valentino rock stud flats next spring.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> My tights is Wolford leg support - here with grey Fiorentini + Baker biker boots


What a completely superb outfit, cilifene! Everything about it is perfect.

I used to wear Wolford stockings, but I have never tried their tights. They are expensive... do they last a long time? Or do they get runs?


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> Scars are not a big deal - I have a few small ones from removing birthnarks, on my forearmes and legs, and of course a neat longish one from my big C scare. But I wear and show'em proudly, it's called a life lived, it normally shows up on most of us, except on Hollywood actresses and their ilk, who in my mind mostly look ridiculous and pitiful, and where growing old gracefully is a lost cause - sorry, rant over!


You are absolutely right, eliwon. I have plenty of scars on my body (some that only my husband sees... they are in private places!) and it's true: scars just mean a life that has been lived.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> That one is pretty, too. They all are - I don't think you can go wrong! But I hope you love it. What color did you get? I came so close to buying one today!! Ended up only getting a cologne refill.


Which cologne do you like, Florasun? I wear Jour d'Hermes for daytime and warm weather, and 24 Faubourg for evenings out and in the cold months. I haven't cared for any others, but I'd definitely appreciate a recommendation... when I visit the H boutique I can ask my SA for a sample.


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I wore my new Celine sandals today.
> 
> View attachment 3105844


Those sandals are amazingly gorgeous, Florasun! They also look very comfy. Are they?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Actually I bought the red because it seemed to be a red without orange tint in it. If it works out I am going to get the Foulard in one of the blues. I also have quite a bit of navy in my wardrobe so I could tie it in some way. The shorter  ones would look very nice tied on one of my Mulberry, Fendi or some of my other Italian made bags. But after thinking it over, I don't want anyone to think I am trying to pass off one of my bags as a Hermes. Which perfume to you use?



I think I found the Maxi Twilly you ordered, Izzy. It is beautiful! Is it the one with a pattern that has red and grey interwoven in it, with a few other colors I can't remember thrown in? And the red is a "true" red? If that's the one, I think you'll love it! And getting the jacquard one in blue to go with all your navy is a great idea.

I don't see why you couldn't tie a shorter twilly onto one of your Italian bags... they don't look anything like the Hermès style, so I don't think anyone will think you're trying to pretend that your bag is an Hermès. I think it would be a cute way to jazz up a plain bag!


----------



## Florasun

eliwon said:


> Scars are not a big deal - I have a few small ones from removing birthnarks, on my forearmes and legs, and of course a neat longish one from my big C scare. But I wear and show'em proudly, it's called a life lived, it normally shows up on most of us, except on Hollywood actresses and their ilk, who in my mind mostly look ridiculous and pitiful, and where growing old gracefully is a lost cause - sorry, rant over!




I have a few myself. If you don't, you haven't lived, LOL!


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Those sandals are amazingly gorgeous, Florasun! They also look very comfy. Are they?



Thank you Elaine! Yes they are some of the most comfortable sandals I have ever owned! And they fasten with Velcro! No more getting out the eyeglasses and twisting into a yoga pose in order to fasten a buckle, or fumbling with arthritic fingers. I saw them several months ago here on PF, and liked them, but only recently ran across them in the store. After I tried them on I was sold - plus it helped that they matched the B, and don't have hardware that I have to "match".  (I was also wearing some uncomfortable shoes that day that I am now getting rid of. No more!)


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> Which cologne do you like, Florasun? I wear Jour d'Hermes for daytime and warm weather, and 24 Faubourg for evenings out and in the cold months. I haven't cared for any others, but I'd definitely appreciate a recommendation... when I visit the H boutique I can ask my SA for a sample.



Those that you wear are definitely a couple of favorites. I also like Jour d'Hermes Absolut, it's a little stronger version of Jour d'Hermes but can be somewhat overpowering at times. My go-to is Eau de Pamplemousse Rose. It is very light and wears off quickly. But it is a cheerful pick-me-up in the mornings.  Every time I buy a scarf I ask for samples - but finally on this trip I bought another bottle. Also recently tried Le Jardin de Monsieur Li. It is a light floral with bit of musk and I like it very much. My sample is about empty - guess it's time to buy another scarf. 
A couple of months ago I went to a Bulgari event at Neiman Marcus, and they gave us a full size bottle of their new cologne Aqua Divina. It is a nice, crisp, and light fragrance that I have been wearing this summer. The review said it was "salty" - I have yet to smell salt ????


----------



## Florasun

elainepg said:


> i think i found the maxi twilly you ordered, izzy. It is beautiful! Is it the one with a pattern that has red and grey interwoven in it, with a few other colors i can't remember thrown in? And the red is a "true" red? If that's the one, i think you'll love it! And getting the jacquard one in blue to go with all your navy is a great idea.
> 
> *i don't see why you couldn't tie a shorter twilly onto one of your italian bags... They don't look anything like the hermès style, so i don't think anyone will think you're trying to pretend that your bag is an hermès. I think it would be a cute way to jazz up a plain bag!*



+1


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> What a completely superb outfit, cilifene! Everything about it is perfect.
> 
> I used to wear Wolford stockings, but I have never tried their tights. They are expensive... do they last a long time? Or do they get runs?



Aww, tanks Elaine! I've had mine for 5-6 years but I don't wear them daily cause of work uniform. 
I have a pair that is very thick: http://www.barneys.com/wolford-individual-100-leg-support-tights-502978943.html
I believe I have this one on in the picture: http://www.luxury-legs.com/tights-c69/wolford-individual-50-leg-support-tights-p658


----------



## megt10

eliwon said:


> Scars are not a big deal - I have a few small ones from removing birthnarks, on my forearmes and legs, and of course a neat longish one from my big C scare. But I wear and show'em proudly, it's called a life lived, it normally shows up on most of us, except on Hollywood actresses and their ilk, who in my mind mostly look ridiculous and pitiful, and where growing old gracefully is a lost cause - sorry, rant over!


I totally forgot about the scar on my left inside forearm. I got that in a car accident when I was a kid. 


ElainePG said:


> What a completely superb outfit, cilifene! Everything about it is perfect.
> 
> I used to wear Wolford stockings, but I have never tried their tights. They are expensive... do they last a long time? Or do they get runs?


I have Wolford footless tights and they are fabulous. I wash them and even dry them. I have had them for about 4 years now and they look just about the same as they did when I bought them. They are the most comfortable that I have ever owned.


ElainePG said:


> You are absolutely right, eliwon. I have plenty of scars on my body (some that only my husband sees... they are in private places!) and it's true: scars just mean a life that has been lived.


Me too.


ElainePG said:


> Which cologne do you like, Florasun? I wear Jour d'Hermes for daytime and warm weather, and 24 Faubourg for evenings out and in the cold months. I haven't cared for any others, but I'd definitely appreciate a recommendation... when I visit the H boutique I can ask my SA for a sample.


You need to try Le Jardin de Monsieur Li, Un Jardin sur le Nil. So far I have liked all of the fragrances from that line except one that is sort of manly smelling. I can't remember which it was but I love the 2 I mentioned.


Florasun said:


> Thank you Elaine! Yes they are some of the most comfortable sandals I have ever owned!* And they fasten with Velcro! No more getting out the eyeglasses and twisting into a yoga pose in order to fasten a buckle, or fumbling with arthritic fingers. *I saw them several months ago here on PF, and liked them, but only recently ran across them in the store. After I tried them on I was sold - plus it helped that they matched the B, and don't have hardware that I have to "match".  (I was also wearing some uncomfortable shoes that day that I am now getting rid of. No more!)


Oh my that sounds familiar. I have sent back shoes that I ordered that were just too difficult to close.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I totally forgot about the scar on my left inside forearm. I got that in a car accident when I was a kid.
> 
> *I have Wolford footless tights and they are fabulous. I wash them and even dry them. I have had them for about 4 years now and they look just about the same as they did when I bought them. They are the most comfortable that I have ever owned.*
> 
> Me too.
> 
> You need to try Le Jardin de Monsieur Li, Un Jardin sur le Nil. So far I have liked all of the fragrances from that line except one that is sort of manly smelling. I can't remember which it was but I love the 2 I mentioned.
> 
> Oh my that sounds familiar. I have sent back shoes that I ordered that were just too difficult to close.



Great to hear Meg! ... *Elanie*, you must try Wolford.......
Today's casual (I only do casual ) outfit - leggings, tunic, t-shirt, fav sandals and little miss Alma electric


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Great to hear Meg! ... *Elanie*, you must try Wolford.......
> Today's casual (I only do casual ) outfit - leggings, tunic, t-shirt, fav sandals and little miss Alma electric



Adorable C. You do casual in the most chic way.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Adorable C. You do casual in the most chic way.



Hehe, thanks sweetie


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Great to hear Meg! ... *Elanie*, you must try Wolford.......
> Today's casual (I only do casual ) outfit - leggings, tunic, t-shirt, fav sandals and little miss Alma electric


 


megt10 said:


> Adorable C. You do casual in the most chic way.


Totally agree, Meg!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Aww, tanks Elaine! I've had mine for 5-6 years but I don't wear them daily cause of work uniform.
> I have a pair that is very thick: http://www.barneys.com/wolford-individual-100-leg-support-tights-502978943.html
> I believe I have this one on in the picture: http://www.luxury-legs.com/tights-c69/wolford-individual-50-leg-support-tights-p658


Thank you for the link, cilifene. I found the Individual 50 tights at Nordstrom in black, which is the color I wanted. I called their customer service line and was amazed... if they do not fit me, I can return them! Who knew you could return stockings??? But of course, that is Nordstrom for you!

I am excited to try them... it has been a long time since I have worn Wolford, and I had never tried the tights. They are expensive, but the woman I spoke to said they last and last. So I think it is worth the money.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Adorable C. You do casual in the most chic way.


+1


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Great to hear Meg! ... *Elanie*, you must try Wolford.......
> Today's casual (I only do casual ) outfit - leggings, tunic, t-shirt, fav sandals and little miss Alma electric


Fabulous look, cilifene! Casually adorable.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I totally forgot about the scar on my left inside forearm. I got that in a car accident when I was a kid.
> 
> *I have Wolford footless tights and they are fabulous.* I wash them and even dry them. I have had them for about 4 years now and they look just about the same as they did when I bought them. They are the most comfortable that I have ever owned.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> *You need to try Le Jardin de Monsieur Li, Un Jardin sur le Nil. *So far I have liked all of the fragrances from that line except one that is sort of manly smelling. I can't remember which it was but I love the 2 I mentioned.
> 
> Oh my that sounds familiar. I have sent back shoes that I ordered that were just too difficult to close.



How do you wear the _footless_ tights? I've never known how to create an outfit with that style.

I have put both those fragrances on the "San Francisco Shopping" list that I have started!:giggles:


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> How do you wear the _footless_ tights? I've never known how to create an outfit with that style.
> 
> I have put both those fragrances on the "San Francisco Shopping" list that I have started!:giggles:



I wear them with boots or booties, usually with a sweater dress. I just can't wear regular tights until I get those ingrown toenails taken care of. I can barely stand socks on my toes.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the link, cilifene. I found the Individual 50 tights at Nordstrom in black, which is the color I wanted. I called their customer service line and was amazed... if they do not fit me, I can return them! Who knew you could return stockings??? But of course, that is Nordstrom for you!
> 
> I am excited to try them... it has been a long time since I have worn Wolford, and I had never tried the tights. They are expensive, but the woman I spoke to said they last and last. So I think it is worth the money.



Very true. Keep an eye on Gilt and Rue this fall. They tend to sell them for 35 to 45% off. Once you know the right size that's when to stock up. Also Net-a-Porter usually has them during their sales too.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I wear them with boots or booties, usually with a sweater dress. I just can't wear regular tights until I get those ingrown toenails taken care of. I can barely stand socks on my toes.



That makes sense. When are you going to take your toesies to a good podiatrist? You're really suffering!



megt10 said:


> Very true. *Keep an eye on Gilt and Rue this fall.* They tend to sell them for 35 to 45% off. Once you know the right size that's when to stock up. Also Net-a-Porter usually has them during their sales too.



Great suggestion! According to the size chart on the Nordstrom site I wear a Small, but I can't see that being right... I've got too much going on in the hips.  Still, that's what I ordered, because I was afraid that the legs would be too long in a Medium. Since I can return them, there's no harm in at least _starting_ with their size chart!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That makes sense. When are you going to take your toesies to a good podiatrist? You're really suffering!
> 
> 
> 
> Great suggestion! According to the size chart on the Nordstrom site I wear a Small, but I can't see that being right... I've got too much going on in the hips.  Still, that's what I ordered, because I was afraid that the legs would be too long in a Medium. Since I can return them, there's no harm in at least _starting_ with their size chart!



I am hoping to get it done at the end of the year or the beginning of the new year. It all will depend on if I can get someone in place to help my MIL while I am out of commission.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am hoping to get it done at the end of the year or the beginning of the new year. It all will depend on if I can get someone in place to help my MIL while I am out of commission.


I hope you can get it done sooner rather than later... I hate to think of you walking in boots, with your toes in pain.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Totally agree, Meg!





ElainePG said:


> +1



Thanks very much SQ and Elaine.....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous look, cilifene! Casually adorable.



Thanks dear....



ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the link, cilifene. I found the Individual 50 tights at Nordstrom in black, which is the color I wanted. I called their customer service line and was amazed... if they do not fit me, I can return them! Who knew you could return stockings??? But of course, that is Nordstrom for you!
> 
> I am excited to try them... it has been a long time since I have worn Wolford, and I had never tried the tights. They are expensive, but the woman I spoke to said they last and last. So I think it is worth the money.



Great Elaine! and what a nice customer service  All mine are black too even they looks grey/blue in some pictures it must be the light.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> How do you wear the _footless_ tights? I've never known how to create an outfit with that style.
> 
> I have put both those fragrances on the "San Francisco Shopping" list that I have started!:giggles:



Here is a picture with how I wear the footless tights. I was not wearing any socks with the boots.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I hope you can get it done sooner rather than later... I hate to think of you walking in boots, with your toes in pain.



Thanks, Elaine. I am hoping to get it done sooner rather than later. It is always worse in the winter time when I wear closed toe shoes and boots.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture with how I wear the footless tights. I was not wearing any socks with the boots.





megt10 said:


> Thanks, Elaine. I am hoping to get it done sooner rather than later. It is always worse in the winter time when I wear closed toe shoes and boots.



Oh dear Meg, I'm sorry about your nails - and hope too you get it got very soon.....
You look absolutely FANTASTIC in all blue .......


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture with how I wear the footless tights. I was not wearing any socks with the boots.


That is one fab-u-LO-so outfit! Thanks for the example, Meg. You look so pretty in blue! (Other colors, too, of course, but blue is perfect on you!)


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture with how I wear the footless tights. I was not wearing any socks with the boots.


Very pretty. It will be quite a while before it is cool enough here for dark colors and tights, but I look forward to cooler weather.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. It will be quite a while before it is cool enough here for dark colors and tights, but I look forward to cooler weather.


Do you carry darker color bags in the hot weather, Trudys, or do you carry all your D&Bs all year round? It seems to me I've seen you carry burgundy this summer, but perhaps not navy or black.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> Do you carry darker color bags in the hot weather, Trudys, or do you carry all your D&Bs all year round? It seems to me I've seen you carry burgundy this summer, but perhaps not navy or black.


Here are a few pictures of darker colors in warm weather. It depends on my clothes and what I choose. I carry all colors all year long.  

The top one is black all weather vintage leather, and then navy dillen leather.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Here are a few pictures of darker colors in warm weather. It depends on my clothes and what I choose. I carry all colors all year long.
> 
> The top one is black all weather vintage leather, and then navy dillen leather.


They're gorgeous, and I love the way you always coordinate your bag with your outfit.

ETA: I just noticed the little photo at the bottom. How totally adorable! You started young with handbags!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> They're gorgeous, and I love the way you always coordinate your bag with your outfit.
> 
> ETA: I just noticed the little photo at the bottom. How totally adorable! You started young with handbags!


Thanks, ha. Yes, I loved bags when I was little.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Here are a few pictures of darker colors in warm weather. It depends on my clothes and what I choose. I carry all colors all year long.
> 
> The top one is black all weather vintage leather, and then navy dillen leather.



Gorgeous! so well coordinated  what size is the grey?


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous! so well coordinated  what size is the grey?


All of my Florentine fold-over Satchels are the small size. The medium size is quite a bit larger.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture with how I wear the footless tights. I was not wearing any socks with the boots.


 


Trudysmom said:


> Here are a few pictures of darker colors in warm weather. It depends on my clothes and what I choose. I carry all colors all year long.
> 
> The top one is black all weather vintage leather, and then navy dillen leather.


Gorgeous girls!
LOL! I love your "little girl" pic, Trudy!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Thanks, ha. Yes, I loved bags when I was little.


Such a sweet photo, Trudys... yes, I can see that you started your passion for handbags at a young age!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> All of my Florentine fold-over Satchels are the small size. The medium size is quite a bit larger.



Thanks Trudy  could you weigh it for me please?


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> Thanks, ha. Yes, I loved bags when I was little.



OMG so cute! Love the photos of little Trudysmom!
My handbag habit developed in college but didn't get out of hand until Purse Forum. I think the handbag industry owe Megs and Vlad a big"thank you"!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Here are a few pictures of darker colors in warm weather. It depends on my clothes and what I choose. I carry all colors all year long.
> 
> The top one is black all weather vintage leather, and then navy dillen leather.





Trudysmom said:


> Thanks, ha. Yes, I loved bags when I was little.



Fabulous pictures. You were such a cute little girl.


----------



## megt10

Well, ladies the hunt is on for a new car. I had another thing happen with my current car. The check tire pressure light has started going on and off. Usually just getting more air in the tires which are new stops it. This time it didn't. Not sure if there is a defect in the tire or the sensor is going bad. I just had new tires put on in February. I am going to have the shuttle drop me across the street/freeway to the Mercedes dealership while they figure out what is going on. The service center is not located with the dealership. I also want to check BMW out as well though they are not as conveniently located as the Mercedes dealership is. So this is my 4th trip to the dealership this year not counting my routine maintenance. I hate car shopping.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies the hunt is on for a new car. I had another thing happen with my current car. The check tire pressure light has started going on and off. Usually just getting more air in the tires which are new stops it. This time it didn't. Not sure if there is a defect in the tire or the sensor is going bad. I just had new tires put on in February. I am going to have the shuttle drop me across the street/freeway to the Mercedes dealership while they figure out what is going on. The service center is not located with the dealership. I also want to check BMW out as well though they are not as conveniently located as the Mercedes dealership is. So this is my 4th trip to the dealership this year not counting my routine maintenance. I hate car shopping.



Hopefully they can quickly deal with your car bug. maybe its just a sensor. But still it's a pain wasting time going back and forth to the dealership - not like you have loads of leisure time that you want to spend sitting in a waiting room.  If you get a new car, we want a modeling pic!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> OMG so cute! Love the photos of little Trudysmom!
> My handbag habit developed in college but didn't get out of hand until Purse Forum. *I think the handbag industry owe Megs and Vlad a big"thank you"*!



ABSOLUTELY....!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> Hopefully they can quickly deal with your car bug. maybe its just a sensor. But still it's a pain wasting time going back and forth to the dealership - not like you have loads of leisure time that you want to spend sitting in a waiting room.  *If you get a new car, we want a modeling pic*!


+1

But I hope it's just a problem with the sensor... as I remember, you like your car, don't you?


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> OMG so cute! Love the photos of little Trudysmom!
> My handbag habit developed in college but didn't get out of hand until Purse Forum. I think the handbag industry owe Megs and Vlad a big"thank you"!



I didn't know a thing about bags until I joined tPF! I bought Coach bags for work because it was a good, sturdy professional brand, but I never paid attention to whether the bags were stylish, or whether the style suited me, or whether a particular bag did a blessed thing for an outfit. I owned a black one, a brown one, a grey one, and a navy one (you guessed it: to match my shoes!). I owned one black clutch bag for dress-up.

When I retired I switched to (shudder) a black Baggallini microfiber bag, because it was lightweight.

And then I joined tPF two years ago... and the rest is history! No complaints, though; I just love the way my bags amp up my outfits! And I think I'm dressing better in general, too... one thing leads to another!


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Hopefully they can quickly deal with your car bug. maybe its just a sensor. But still it's a pain wasting time going back and forth to the dealership - not like you have loads of leisure time that you want to spend sitting in a waiting room.  If you get a new car, we want a modeling pic!



Well they couldn't find a problem with the tire or the sensor. I did go to Mercedes as well as BMW. I probably would have ordered a car from Mercedes but had quite an experience with the salesman. Here is what happened. I am copying an email that I sent my ex who is a big car guy.

I love the 4 series the best. Driving the car felt like and extension of my body, but I don't think the trunk space is going to work. I am going back on Friday and bringing DH and the wheelchair. You are right everyone has to be comfortable since I do the majority of the driving. I probably would have gone with the Mercedes today except I got an awful salesman. Funny my Service Adviser actually called over to let them know I was coming over and told me to ask for Ray since my original SA is now head of the finance department. He was wonderful, but I digress. Anyway, Ray hands me off to this other guy Fadi who shows me the one convertible that he had. He didn't offer to let me test drive it. I really didn't need to since Mercedes loaner cars are all Mercedes so I know what they feel and drive like. I then asked him if we could sit down and build the car for me to order. Wait for it.... He tells me to go home and do it on the website and mail it to him, OMG!!! I was astounded especially after hearing Jeremy call over and tell them I was a good customer and to make sure that I was taken care of. Guaranteed if I had been a man it would have been no problem. Perhaps I should have been carrying a Birkin. I explained to him that some of the things have changed since I purchased my last car and would like clarification on what exactly I was ordering. He proceeded to tell me that it would be explained on the website. I went directly to BMW from there. I may still end up purchasing the Mercedes but it won't be from Fadi. There were several features that I really preferred on the BMW that I don't know if Mercedes has something similar. The # 1 thing is the navigation system. The Mercedes navigation system is not user friendly and honestly I prefer my old Garmin to the system I have in my current car. Ok, enough car talk except 1 more question? Do you think that the xDrive/all wheel drive is worth the extra money or is the rear wheel drive fine for SoCal. Once again, thank you so much for giving me your experience with both cars.


----------



## megt10

Since then I did call my service adviser and told him what happened. He has called the top management and they called and apologized and had a nice woman contact me. I am going to BMW on Friday with DH to get his opinion and to test the trunk space for ease of access for getting the wheelchair in and out. I loved the 4 series but I don't think the trunk capacity will be enough which pushes the price up a lot for the 6 series with the soft top and much more room in the trunk for my life necessities.then Saturday I will give Penske another shot.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Since then I did call my service adviser and told him what happened. He has called the top management and they called and apologized and had a nice woman contact me. I am going to BMW on Friday with DH to get his opinion and to test the trunk space for ease of access for getting the wheelchair in and out. I loved the 4 series but I don't think the trunk capacity will be enough which pushes the price up a lot for the 6 series with the soft top and much more room in the trunk for my life necessities.then Saturday I will give Penske another shot.


What an absolutely awful experience, Meg! I agree with you, if you had been a man, the SA would have sat right down with you & gone over options.

When I bought my Mercedes (and when I bought my Lexus, before that) my SA each time was a woman. Each time, the experience could *not* have been more pleasant. I hate to think that in this day and age a woman wouldn't be treated seriously, and maybe this Fadi person is just an a$$ and treats everyone badly, but... honestly...

So you still want a convertible, but it needs to have enough truck space for a wheelchair plus other life necessities? I can see that this will be a challenge, although your current trunk seems to work for you, yes? Do they no longer make your current car?

Okay... on to the _really serious_ question. What color will you get?:giggles:


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What an absolutely awful experience, Meg! I agree with you, if you had been a man, the SA would have sat right down with you & gone over options.
> 
> When I bought my Mercedes (and when I bought my Lexus, before that) my SA each time was a woman. Each time, the experience could *not* have been more pleasant. I hate to think that in this day and age a woman wouldn't be treated seriously, and maybe this Fadi person is just an a$$ and treats everyone badly, but... honestly...
> 
> So you still want a convertible, but it needs to have enough truck space for a wheelchair plus other life necessities? I can see that this will be a challenge, although your current trunk seems to work for you, yes? Do they no longer make your current car?
> 
> Okay... on to the _really serious_ question. What color will you get?:giggles:



Yes, it was not a good experience at Mercedes. I do have an appointment on Saturday with a woman assuming that I don't decide on the BMW tomorrow. If I am going to drive, it has to be a convertible. My current car has enough trunk space for the wheelchair and the BMW 640 looks to have about the same amount of trunk space. I will get another red car. I was going to even go with the red leather interior but got a note from my ex giving me a breakdown on color popularity for resale values and so will get black interior. He has been really helpful in the whole process. I was surprised that white leather interiors were the most popular. I can only assume that is from people who have never had white interior. Having had the beige I can only say never again. It looks great but is so hard to keep looking good. One of the things that my ex also commented on is that the BMW isn't as comfortable for the passenger and is harder to get in and out of. He has MS so he gave me a lot to think about with my MIL. He also owns both cars. He said that the BMW was more fun to drive but not as reliable as the Mercedes and that the cost of repairs after the warranty expires are much higher than on the Mercedes. So a lot to think about. I am taking both DH and my MIL to BMW tomorrow so that they can both ride in the car. Needless to say, if my MIL finds the car uncomfortable or has a harder time getting in and out of it then I will go with Mercedes. If I go with Mercedes I might wait a bit longer. My service adviser told me they are changing the body style again. The new style of the convertible will be out in about a year. I could probably wait that long as long as there are no more little things that keep coming up with the Mercedes.


----------



## oreo713

Wow....I've been gone from here way too long.  It's going to take forever to catch up.  Hope everyone has been in good health, mind, body, and spirit.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Yes, it was not a good experience at Mercedes. I do have an appointment on Saturday with a woman assuming that I don't decide on the BMW tomorrow. If I am going to drive, it has to be a convertible. My current car has enough trunk space for the wheelchair and the BMW 640 looks to have about the same amount of trunk space. I will get another red car. I was going to even go with the red leather interior but got a note from my ex giving me a breakdown on color popularity for resale values and so will get black interior. He has been really helpful in the whole process. I was surprised that white leather interiors were the most popular. I can only assume that is from people who have never had white interior. Having had the beige I can only say never again. It looks great but is so hard to keep looking good. One of the things that my ex also commented on is that the BMW isn't as comfortable for the passenger and is harder to get in and out of. He has MS so he gave me a lot to think about with my MIL. He also owns both cars. He said that the BMW was more fun to drive but not as reliable as the Mercedes and that the cost of repairs after the warranty expires are much higher than on the Mercedes. So a lot to think about. I am taking both DH and my MIL to BMW tomorrow so that they can both ride in the car. Needless to say, if my MIL finds the car uncomfortable or has a harder time getting in and out of it then I will go with Mercedes. If I go with Mercedes I might wait a bit longer. My service adviser told me they are changing the body style again. The new style of the convertible will be out in about a year. I could probably wait that long as long as there are no more little things that keep coming up with the Mercedes.



Wow thanks for all the helpful information! (and thank your DX too!) I probably won't be in a position to buy a Mercedes any time soon - but this is good to know.
As far as Fadi - Fadi needs to go. Anyone who gives that dismal of customer service to a client of a luxury establishment really tarnishes the experience and is bad for business. He probably doesn't know that literally thousands of people now know - thanks to your post - to avoid him! Can't say that I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Florasun

oreo713 said:


> Wow....I've been gone from here way too long.  It's going to take forever to catch up.  Hope everyone has been in good health, mind, body, and spirit.


I know - I was gone for awhile too, and don't think I ever got caught up. Just jump in. Good to "see" you again!


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> Wow thanks for all the helpful information! (and thank your DX too!) I probably won't be in a position to buy a Mercedes any time soon - but this is good to know.
> As far as Fadi - Fadi needs to go. Anyone who gives that dismal of customer service to a client of a luxury establishment really tarnishes the experience and is bad for business. He probably doesn't know that literally thousands of people now know - thanks to your post - to avoid him! Can't say that I feel sorry for him.


LOL, I never think of my posts being seen by thousands. I am considering doing a review on Yelp. Now there I would expect a lot of people to see the post. I too agree that Fadi needs to find a job not in any form of customer service. I don't care if it is Mercedes of Walmart that kind of attitude is not going to do a business any good. It wasn't like he was so busy that he needed to brush me off. I was the only customer in the showroom.


oreo713 said:


> Wow....I've been gone from here way too long.  It's going to take forever to catch up.  Hope everyone has been in good health, mind, body, and spirit.


Hey Oreo, great to see you!


----------



## megt10

Today we went to BMW and I was able to get the wheelchair in the trunk of the 435i by taking off both wheels. They are quick release and I have to take one off for my current Mercedes. That is the car that I really want. Unfortunately, the car that was available was the basic edition with the leatherette seats etc. It wasn't as comfortable as the car I drove on Wednesday. My MIL was able to get in the car without a problem but didn't find the seat as comfortable. I kept telling her the car that I would be ordering would have the plusher seats and would be more comfortable. She isn't convinced and asked if we could keep the appointment at Mercedes tomorrow. I told her of course. I want her to be comfortable, but gosh darn it I want the BMW. Anyway, I wore my Chanel GST to the dealership. It is perfect for collecting all the pamphlets. Boy, it was so hot. It was 106 at the dealership and 112 on the freeway coming home. Oh and my tire pressure light came back on again on the way home. Confirming that yeah, it is time to get something new. I can't imagine getting stuck on the freeway in this heat with my MIL who is unable to walk any distance.
This is the car that I want.


----------



## bisbee

Meg, I can see you in that car!  :sunnies


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> Meg, I can see you in that car!  :sunnies



From your mouth! Though the Mercedes is pretty awesome too.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Today we went to BMW and I was able to get the wheelchair in the trunk of the 435i by taking off both wheels. They are quick release and I have to take one off for my current Mercedes. That is the car that I really want. Unfortunately, the car that was available was the basic edition with the leatherette seats etc. It wasn't as comfortable as the car I drove on Wednesday. My MIL was able to get in the car without a problem but didn't find the seat as comfortable. I kept telling her the car that I would be ordering would have the plusher seats and would be more comfortable. She isn't convinced and asked if we could keep the appointment at Mercedes tomorrow. I told her of course. I want her to be comfortable, but gosh darn it I want the BMW. Anyway, I wore my Chanel GST to the dealership. It is perfect for collecting all the pamphlets. Boy, it was so hot. It was 106 at the dealership and 112 on the freeway coming home. Oh and my tire pressure light came back on again on the way home. Confirming that yeah, it is time to get something new. I can't imagine getting stuck on the freeway in this heat with my MIL who is unable to walk any distance.
> This is the car that I want.


It's a gorgeous car, Meg, and your Chanel tote is a perfect match!

So it's a convertible, but the roof is a hard top, not a rag top? That seems very safe. Does the top somehow slide itself into a compartment in the back, maybe under the trunk?

I hope that after your visit to the Mercedes dealership tomorrow, your MIL will decide that the upgraded BMW will be comfy for her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my New Willis bags today.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> LOL, I never think of my posts being seen by thousands. I am considering doing a review on Yelp. Now there I would expect a lot of people to see the post. I too agree that Fadi needs to find a job not in any form of customer service. I don't care if it is Mercedes of Walmart that kind of attitude is not going to do a business any good. It wasn't like he was so busy that he needed to brush me off. I was the only customer in the showroom.
> 
> Hey Oreo, great to see you!



I know sometimes we forget and think we are just conversing amongst ourselves but this is a public forum. Hopefully nobody is interested in our thread (they probably aren't terribly interested in what a bunch of wrinkly, dowdy over-fifties think any way! )


----------



## Florasun

Love your outfit, love the car! 
I don't care which one you get but it has to be red!



megt10 said:


> Today we went to BMW and I was able to get the wheelchair in the trunk of the 435i by taking off both wheels. They are quick release and I have to take one off for my current Mercedes. That is the car that I really want. Unfortunately, the car that was available was the basic edition with the leatherette seats etc. It wasn't as comfortable as the car I drove on Wednesday. My MIL was able to get in the car without a problem but didn't find the seat as comfortable. I kept telling her the car that I would be ordering would have the plusher seats and would be more comfortable. She isn't convinced and asked if we could keep the appointment at Mercedes tomorrow. I told her of course. I want her to be comfortable, but gosh darn it I want the BMW. Anyway, I wore my Chanel GST to the dealership. It is perfect for collecting all the pamphlets. Boy, it was so hot. It was 106 at the dealership and 112 on the freeway coming home. Oh and my tire pressure light came back on again on the way home. Confirming that yeah, it is time to get something new. I can't imagine getting stuck on the freeway in this heat with my MIL who is unable to walk any distance.
> This is the car that I want.


----------



## Florasun

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.



I love these colors together. I want your blouse!


----------



## oreo713

Thanks Meg...


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Today we went to BMW and I was able to get the wheelchair in the trunk of the 435i by taking off both wheels. They are quick release and I have to take one off for my current Mercedes. That is the car that I really want. Unfortunately, the car that was available was the basic edition with the leatherette seats etc. It wasn't as comfortable as the car I drove on Wednesday. My MIL was able to get in the car without a problem but didn't find the seat as comfortable. I kept telling her the car that I would be ordering would have the plusher seats and would be more comfortable. She isn't convinced and asked if we could keep the appointment at Mercedes tomorrow. I told her of course. I want her to be comfortable, but gosh darn it I want the BMW. Anyway, I wore my Chanel GST to the dealership. It is perfect for collecting all the pamphlets. Boy, it was so hot. It was 106 at the dealership and 112 on the freeway coming home. Oh and my tire pressure light came back on again on the way home. Confirming that yeah, it is time to get something new. I can't imagine getting stuck on the freeway in this heat with my MIL who is unable to walk any distance.
> This is the car that I want.


Meg....just sticking my two cents in for all its worth...the last three cars I've owned have been BMWs.  Unfortunately BMW is not known for having plush or comfy seats.  I've only had the leather seats, and they are pretty hard and stiff, not cushy by any means, but they do hold up well. When I went to Mercedes, they tried to convince me that the new leatherette has been selling much more than the leather, its a far cry from the old vinyl we used to know, you can hardly tell the difference.  The BMW also has a very stiff suspension in general, so I advise  you not to order the sports suspension nor the low profile tires, it's a killer, been there done that. I sold my 335XI because of that...everytime you hit the slightest bump in the road, you feel it and i makes the ride very noisy.  I you have any questions, I'd be glad to help.  Here in NY, one option that I LOVE is the heated steering wheel.  You probably don't have much use for that.where you are.  The "heads up" option is pretty nifty also, it allows you to see the speedometer and nav projected right on the windshield.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.


Trudys, you and I are "sort-of" twins! I have a vintage Willis in olive green.

Yours looks fab with that top!


----------



## nascar fan

popping in to say hi to the lovelies here.

Isn't this the cutest duo?!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous car, Meg, and your Chanel tote is a perfect match!
> 
> So it's a convertible, but the roof is a hard top, not a rag top? That seems very safe. Does the top somehow slide itself into a compartment in the back, maybe under the trunk?
> 
> I hope that after your visit to the Mercedes dealership tomorrow, your MIL will decide that the upgraded BMW will be comfy for her. Fingers crossed!



Yes, it is a hard top that slides in 3 parts into the trunk. I like the hard top as added safety but that means it does take up more trunk space.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.



That is the cutest bag. Love your outfit.


----------



## megt10

Florasun said:


> I know sometimes we forget and think we are just conversing amongst ourselves but this is a public forum. Hopefully nobody is interested in our thread (they probably aren't terribly interested in what a bunch of wrinkly, dowdy over-fifties think any way! )


I am not bothered either way. 


Florasun said:


> Love your outfit, love the car!
> I don't care which one you get but it has to be red!


It probably will be but I am flirting with the blue color as well. It looks like a light cobalt. After reading about the sport suspension I will not add that package so I think the blue isn't an option anyway. So back to red.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> popping in to say hi to the lovelies here.
> 
> Isn't this the cutest duo?!



Yes it is. I can't wait to see the outfit that you wear with it.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Meg....just sticking my two cents in for all its worth...the last three cars I've owned have been BMWs.  Unfortunately BMW is not known for having plush or comfy seats.  I've only had the leather seats, and they are pretty hard and stiff, not cushy by any means, but they do hold up well. When I went to Mercedes, they tried to convince me that the new leatherette has been selling much more than the leather, its a far cry from the old vinyl we used to know, you can hardly tell the difference.  The BMW also has a very stiff suspension in general, so I advise  you not to order the sports suspension nor the low profile tires, it's a killer, been there done that. I sold my 335XI because of that...everytime you hit the slightest bump in the road, you feel it and i makes the ride very noisy.  I you have any questions, I'd be glad to help.  Here in NY, one option that I LOVE is the heated steering wheel.  You probably don't have much use for that.where you are.  The "heads up" option is pretty nifty also, it allows you to see the speedometer and nav projected right on the windshield.



No sports package, got it. I loved the feel of the car I drove. It felt like an extension of my body. It was amazing. I loved the heads up option too. I don't need the heated steering wheel but I want the heated seats for sure. That's a must. I drive with the top down when it is chilly out all the time. Though the more I hear about the less comfortable ride the more I figure I will end up getting another Mercedes. It can't be all about me, darn it.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Wow....I've been gone from here way too long.  It's going to take forever to catch up.  Hope everyone has been in good health, mind, body, and spirit.


Good to see you, Oreo...don't stay away so long!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.


I'm not a green gal but this is stunning, Trudy! Perfect outfit!!!


----------



## Florasun

nascar fan said:


> popping in to say hi to the lovelies here.
> 
> Isn't this the cutest duo?!



Totally droolworthy!


----------



## Cilifene

Florasun said:


> I know sometimes we forget and think we are just conversing amongst ourselves but this is a public forum. Hopefully nobody is interested in our thread (t*hey probably aren't terribly interested in what a bunch of wrinkly, dowdy over-fifties think any way! *)



LOL ...love this


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> LOL ...love this



Me too. Though I never think of myself as being dowdy . Just seasoned to perfection


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> No sports package, got it. I loved the feel of the car I drove. It felt like an extension of my body. It was amazing. I loved the heads up option too. I don't need the heated steering wheel but I want the heated seats for sure. That's a must. I drive with the top down when it is chilly out all the time. Though the more I hear about the less comfortable ride the more I figure I will end up getting another Mercedes. It can't be all about me, darn it.



I don't want to be the one to disuade you.  See if they have have a demo with the sports suspensions and low profile tires for you to try.  I owned it and couldnt wait to get one without these options.  Much too hard of a ride   The BMW is more of a "driver's" car whereas the MB is more of a"comfort" car in my opinion.  
Also...is the trunk large enough when the roof is stored there?  It may make it a tight squeeze.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Good to see you, Oreo...don't stay away so long!
> 
> I'll try not to...I had more than my share of health and $$ "issues" for the past couple of months.  They really didnt get resolved yet, but I am just trying to learn to deal with them the best I can.  They keep me up all hours of the night.  I just wish I could sleep at night.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you, Oreo...don't stay away so long!
> 
> I'll try not to...I had more than my share of health and $$ "issues" for the past couple of months.  They really didnt get resolved yet, but I am just trying to learn to deal with them the best I can.  They keep me up all hours of the night.  I just wish I could sleep at night.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear, dearheart.
> Rest assured you can come here to vent...we all do! Lack of sleep, alone, can cause depression. Sending good thoughts your way. [emoji8]
Click to expand...


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear, dearheart.
> Rest assured you can come here to vent...we all do! Lack of sleep, alone, can cause depression. Sending good thoughts your way. [emoji8]
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> popping in to say hi to the lovelies here.
> 
> Isn't this the cutest duo?!


Love the shoes, nascar. And is that a MINI Incognito? Tooooooooo cute!

How are you like your full-sized blue Incognito? Did you wear it a lot this summer?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear, dearheart.
> Rest assured you can come here to vent...we all do! Lack of sleep, alone, can cause depression. Sending good thoughts your way. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Me too. Though I never think of myself as being dowdy . *Just seasoned to perfection*



*Love* that! May I borrow it????


----------



## oreo713

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.



I love this bag AND the color.   Olive goes with just about everything.  My favorite color Bal bag is my Vert Fonce Day bag.. It's such a chameleon.


----------



## oreo713

oh gawd....too many pages to read to catch up...........I may have to just start from this page...like a newbie  lol

How are everyone's  fur babies?


----------



## 19flowers

I added Noir to my LV Soft Lockit collection -- new family pic...


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I don't want to be the one to disuade you.  See if they have have a demo with the sports suspensions and low profile tires for you to try.  I owned it and couldnt wait to get one without these options.  Much too hard of a ride   The BMW is more of a "driver's" car whereas the MB is more of a"comfort" car in my opinion.
> Also...is the trunk large enough when the roof is stored there?  It may make it a tight squeeze.



You didn't dissuade me, just gave me more to think about. I spent a restless night trying to decide what to do. In the end I really want a car that is sporty but comfortable and not just for me. So with that in mind we are off to Mercedes to see Stacy. I think maybe a good compromise is to get the sport package on the Mercedes. I appreciate your input.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear, dearheart.
> Rest assured you can come here to vent...we all do! Lack of sleep, alone, can cause depression. Sending good thoughts your way. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Love* that! May I borrow it????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But of course
Click to expand...


----------



## barbee

19flowers said:


> I added Noir to my LV Soft Lockit collection -- new family pic...


 I am so jealous!  They are beautiful. Are they all mediums?


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> I added Noir to my LV Soft Lockit collection -- new family pic...


What a gorgeous family photo, 19flowers! I've never owned an LV bag, but I'm going to the LV boutique in San Francisco in a couple of months. What are the dimensions of your Soft Lockit? Is it a heavy bag? And is it lined? Oh... and does it have a zipped compartment inside for keys????


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous family photo, 19flowers! I've never owned an LV bag, but I'm going to the LV boutique in San Francisco in a couple of months. What are the dimensions of your Soft Lockit? Is it a heavy bag? And is it lined? Oh... and does it have a zipped compartment inside for keys????



Elaine, just looking at the Soft Lockot - these are the measures at least :
 15.7 x 10.6 x 5.9 inches 
(Length x Height x Width) 
As for the weight and lining, someone else must chime in, but in my experience every LV apart from the unlined Monogram bags are quite heavy, lots of metal as you know often adds to the weight &#128512;


----------



## Trudysmom

19flowers said:


> I added Noir to my LV Soft Lockit collection -- new family pic...


Great colors.


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> Elaine, just looking at the Soft Lockot - these are the measures at least :
> 15.7 x 10.6 x 5.9 inches
> (Length x Height x Width)
> As for the weight and lining, someone else must chime in, but in my experience every LV apart from the unlined Monogram bags are quite heavy, lots of metal as you know often adds to the weight &#55357;&#56832;


Oh, darn. If it's 15.7 wide, that will be too large a bag for me. (But thank you for checking... I appreciate it!)

Cilifene, you carry this bag, don't you? What do you think? Would it be too large for me?


----------



## 19flowers

barbee said:


> I am so jealous!  They are beautiful. Are they all mediums?




No, these are PM's - the smaller size


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous family photo, 19flowers! I've never owned an LV bag, but I'm going to the LV boutique in San Francisco in a couple of months. What are the dimensions of your Soft Lockit? Is it a heavy bag? And is it lined? Oh... and does it have a zipped compartment inside for keys????




Elaine,  I don't think it is too big for you -- I'm 5' tall (a real shorty) and I love the size.   LV measures bags from the very widest point, so the SL measures about 15.5" across the top at the zipper where it is widest and slopes down a little.   The bottom measures almost 12".   It's lined in suede with a long zipped pocket on one side and two smartphone pockets on the other side.     It's not heavy to me, but Cilifene can comment on that since I think she knows the weight of the bag.


----------



## 19flowers

Trudysmom said:


> Great colors.



thanks, Trudys!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you, Oreo...don't stay away so long!
> 
> I'll try not to...I had more than my share of health and $$ "issues" for the past couple of months.  They really didnt get resolved yet, but I am just trying to learn to deal with them the best I can.  They keep me up all hours of the night.  I just wish I could sleep at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear, dearheart.
> Rest assured you can come here to vent...we all do! Lack of sleep, alone, can cause depression. Sending good thoughts your way. [emoji8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> I added Noir to my LV Soft Lockit collection -- new family pic...



Gorgeous my SL friend


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous family photo, 19flowers! I've never owned an LV bag, but I'm going to the LV boutique in San Francisco in a couple of months. What are the dimensions of your Soft Lockit? Is it a heavy bag? And is it lined? Oh... and does it have a zipped compartment inside for keys????



Pm size is 1040 gram I believe it's 2.4 pound. It's lined with suede. Two open pockets and one large zipped pocket.
The weight is my limit - I guess your ysl is a little heavier?


----------



## Cilifene

Elaine, here is the inside of Soft Lockit mushroom suede see the large zipped pocket....


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> Elaine,  I don't think it is too big for you -- I'm 5' tall (a real shorty) and I love the size.   LV measures bags from the very widest point, so the SL measures about 15.5" across the top at the zipper where it is widest and slopes down a little.   The bottom measures almost 12".   It's lined in suede with a long zipped pocket on one side and two smartphone pockets on the other side.     It's not heavy to me, but Cilifene can comment on that since I think she knows the weight of the bag.



You and I are the same height, 19flowers, so if the bag works for you, it would probably work for me. Certainly it is worth trying in the boutique! Thank you for taking the time to measure it; I hadn't understood that the bag shape means the tope is wider than the bottom. It will all depend on the balance, when my "stuff" is inside it!



Cilifene said:


> Pm size is 1040 gram I believe it's 2.4 pound. It's lined with suede. Two open pockets and one large zipped pocket.
> The weight is my limit - I guess your ysl is a little heavier?



2.4 pounds would not be bad at all, cilifene! Yes, my YSL is about 3 pounds, so 2.4 pounds would be a fine weight. Thank you for weighing it! Do you still love yours?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, here is the inside of Soft Lockit mushroom suede see the large zipped pocket....


It is a gorgeous bag inside, and the pockets are so useful! Does the bag have a strap, besides the handles? And can it be carried crossbody?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You and I are the same height, 19flowers, so if the bag works for you, it would probably work for me. Certainly it is worth trying in the boutique! Thank you for taking the time to measure it; I hadn't understood that the bag shape means the tope is wider than the bottom. It will all depend on the balance, when my "stuff" is inside it!
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4 pounds would not be bad at all, cilifene! Yes, my YSL is about 3 pounds, so 2.4 pounds would be a fine weight. Thank you for weighing it! Do you still love yours?



I still love it 



ElainePG said:


> It is a gorgeous bag inside, and the pockets are so useful! Does the bag have a strap, besides the handles? And can it be carried crossbody?



Yes, it comes with a strap, here it is crossbody ...


----------



## Cilifene

The strap ...


----------



## Cilifene

Adjustable btw....


----------



## skyqueen

19flowers said:


> I added Noir to my LV Soft Lockit collection -- new family pic...


Gorgeous family, flowers!



ElainePG said:


> Oh, darn. If it's 15.7 wide, that will be too large a bag for me. (But thank you for checking... I appreciate it!)
> 
> Cilifene, you carry this bag, don't you? What do you think? Would it be too large for me?


I'd try it in the store, Elaine...can't hurt and it may be perfect. Nice to add a LV to your collection and it's very understated. 



Cilifene said:


> I still love it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it comes with a strap, here it is crossbody ...


Stunning, Cilifene! Great looking with your tan trench!


----------



## skyqueen

For all you "lobsta" lovers! Fresh lobster/clams, plucked from the ocean this morning. 
Baked/steamed in seaweed...lobster, clams, fresh corn and red potatoes. Delish!!!
I ate 2 pound and a half lobsters....................[emoji15]


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I still love it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it comes with a strap, here it is crossbody ...


Thank you, cilifene... it looks terrific on you!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> For all you "lobsta" lovers! Fresh lobster/clams, plucked from the ocean this morning.
> Baked/steamed in seaweed...lobster, clams, fresh corn and red potatoes. Delish!!!
> I ate 2 pound and a half lobsters....................[emoji15]


Oh, yum... it looks "wicked" delicious! A perfect end-of-summer treat.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous family, flowers!
> 
> 
> I'd try it in the store, Elaine...can't hurt and it may be perfect. *Nice to add a LV to your collection and it's very understated. *
> 
> 
> Stunning, Cilifene! Great looking with your tan trench!



That's kind of what I was thinking, skyqueen. Plus, I've never been to an LV boutique before, so it will be fun to scope out all the bag styles. Even if I don't end up with the patent Alma BB, _something_ might "follow me home"!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> For all you "lobsta" lovers! Fresh lobster/clams, plucked from the ocean this morning.
> Baked/steamed in seaweed...lobster, clams, fresh corn and red potatoes. Delish!!!
> I ate 2 pound and a half lobsters....................[emoji15]


Looks delicious and sounds like a blast! Thanks for sharing the great photo.


----------



## Florasun

oreo713 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you, Oreo...don't stay away so long!
> 
> I'll try not to...I had more than my share of health and $$ "issues" for the past couple of months.  They really didnt get resolved yet, but I am just trying to learn to deal with them the best I can.  They keep me up all hours of the night.  I just wish I could sleep at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear, dearheart.
> Rest assured you can come here to vent...we all do! Lack of sleep, alone, can cause depression. Sending good thoughts your way. [emoji8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I wish I could sleep like I used to. Now I am regularly up at 2am or 3am, wondering whether or not to go back to bed since I have to get up in a couple of hours. I honestly don't feel like doing anything when I am tired. I just want to cry like a cranky baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Florasun

19flowers said:


> I added Noir to my LV Soft Lockit collection -- new family pic...


Gorgeous! What a great collection. I love the shape of this bag, and the interior that you showed in the other photo! Do they all have the same color interior?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous family, flowers!
> 
> 
> I'd try it in the store, Elaine...can't hurt and it may be perfect. Nice to add a LV to your collection and it's very understated.
> 
> 
> Stunning, Cilifene! Great looking with your tan trench!



Thanks SQ 



skyqueen said:


> For all you "lobsta" lovers! Fresh lobster/clams, plucked from the ocean this morning.
> Baked/steamed in seaweed...lobster, clams, fresh corn and red potatoes. Delish!!!
> I ate 2 pound and a half lobsters....................[emoji15]



Looks absolutely delish!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, cilifene... it looks terrific on you!



Thanks Elaine, 



ElainePG said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking, skyqueen. Plus, I've never been to an LV boutique before, so it will be fun to scope out all the bag styles. Even if I don't end up with the patent Alma BB, _something_ might "follow me home"!



Looking forward to hear about your visit to LV.



Florasun said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I wish I could sleep like I used to. Now I am regularly up at 2am or 3am, wondering whether or not to go back to bed since I have to get up in a couple of hours. I honestly don't feel like doing anything when I am tired. I just want to cry like a cranky baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you here dear Florasun! That's why I sometimes am gone for many days cause I'm just too exhausted from not sleeping enough
> And then, when I take a modeling pic I have to wear sunglasses :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! What a great collection. I love the shape of this bag, and the interior that you showed in the other photo! Do they all have the same color interior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was me posting the interior pic
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic. 
With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing. 
Say a little prayer.......................


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................



Oh dear SQ, I'm so sorry!!! lots of hugs to you and your DH P.


----------



## udalrike

Dearest Skyqueen, so sad!!!! Lily was very much loved and had the best life with you:
This is the most important thing!! 
I know how you feel right now. When Vasco died it was horrible.
But somehow I am sure that they will be the first ones to welcome us when our time has come...


----------



## udalrike

I started collecting Trollbeads last week. My husband said it looks "childish"....
What do you think? (I really like them)
But please be honest though!


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> I started collecting Trollbeads last week. My husband said it looks "childish"....
> What do you think? (I really like them)
> But please be honest though!
> 
> View attachment 3113130



Honest, I don't think they are childish  I never wear bracelets but I think they are fun.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Cilifene! As you are from Scandinavia where they come from: Are they very popular there?


----------



## udalrike

Have a nice Sunday everyone!!!
Today my brother (he lives in Munich) will visit us with his 3 children.
It is very hot today in Germany so we will have to stay in the house this afternoon...


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Cilifene! As you are from Scandinavia where they come from: Are they very popular there?



I believe they are  Pandora is doing very well .....


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................


 So sad for the loss of your friend and family member, Skyqueen.  These pets have our hearts, with the love they give us.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................



So sorry to hear about your fur baby Lily SQ....hoping she is out of pain and in a better place now.  .


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................



Thinking of you dear SQ!!!! Can imaging it is very hard and a kind of a shock when it happened so quick.....


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> I started collecting Trollbeads last week. My husband said it looks "childish"....
> What do you think? (I really like them)
> But please be honest though!
> 
> View attachment 3113130


Udalrike, although I don't do troll beads, I do believe they are very popular, and I do think we all need to follow what brings us joy.
Your jade bangles with the bracelet is very eye catching and pretty!  Have you been on the stacking thread in the jewelry area?  Yours fits right in!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

barbee said:


> Udalrike, although I don't do troll beads, I do believe they are very popular, and I do think we all need to follow what brings us joy.
> Your jade bangles with the bracelet is very eye catching and pretty!  Have you been on the stacking thread in the jewelry area?  Yours fits right in!



Thank you, Barbee! I read parts of the thread but as far as I can remember I never posted there. Do you stack jewelry on your arm(s)?


----------



## 19flowers

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................




Sky,   My heart is breaking for you and your family.    These are the hardest decisions to make but the right thing to do.   RIP Sweet Lily


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................



Skyqueen I am so sorry to hear about your precious Lily. It is so sad thinking of her trying to kiss you even though she was in pain. You did the right thing but that is not much comfort when your heart is broken. Hugs my dear.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................


Prayers flying on their way to you, dear skyqueen. Of course you did the right thing, but what a heart-breaker.

It is never the right time to say good-bye. Sending you a hug.


----------



## megt10

19flowers said:


> I added Noir to my LV Soft Lockit collection -- new family pic...



They are all gorgeous. Love the colors! Congrats.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, here is the inside of Soft Lockit mushroom suede see the large zipped pocket....


The inside is almost as beautiful as the outside.


Cilifene said:


> I still love it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it comes with a strap, here it is crossbody ...


Looks fantastic on you C.


Cilifene said:


> The strap ...


Very useful.


skyqueen said:


> For all you "lobsta" lovers! Fresh lobster/clams, plucked from the ocean this morning.
> Baked/steamed in seaweed...lobster, clams, fresh corn and red potatoes. Delish!!!
> I ate 2 pound and a half lobsters....................[emoji15]


Now that is an awesome picture. It looks like such a wonderful time.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................



To say I am sorry is an understatement for the loss of little Lily your little "Stink Eye". Our little Boston Family is so sad for you but we know you did the very best for your girl. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................



Oh SQ, I am so sorry. I have tears in my eyes just thinking about your baby. I will be saying a lot of prayers for you and little Lily.


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> I started collecting Trollbeads last week. My husband said it looks "childish"....
> What do you think? (I really like them)
> But please be honest though!
> 
> View attachment 3113130



If you like them and enjoy wearing them do so. I think they are pretty.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> I started collecting Trollbeads last week. My husband said it looks "childish"....
> What do you think? (I really like them)
> But please be honest though!
> 
> View attachment 3113130


I think they are cute and unique looking.


udalrike said:


> View attachment 3113188


+1


Florasun said:


> *Skyqueen I am so sorry to hear about your precious Lily. It is so sad thinking of her trying to kiss you even though she was in pain*. You did the right thing but that is not much comfort when your heart is broken. Hugs my dear.



That made me cry just thinking about it.


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Barbee! I read parts of the thread but as far as I can remember I never posted there. Do you stack jewelry on your arm(s)?


 I do stack, but not as well as some of the beautiful pics I see.  Sometimes it might just be three of the same bangle, different colors.  My seeming handbag obsession is overshadowing my love of bracelets, at the moment.


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................



I'm so sorry, SQ...


----------



## Katiesmama

My condolences, Skyqueen.  While what you did was one of the hardest things we ever have to do, it is also one of the kindest.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> The inside is almost as beautiful as the outside.
> 
> Looks fantastic on you C.
> 
> Very useful.
> 
> Now that is an awesome picture. It looks like such a wonderful time.



Thanks Meg  
I sold my Bal moto jacket cause it didn't go with the weather here. But, I just bought this one. The leather is great and very soft. Here it is and a dirty mirror


----------



## Cilifene

And zipped ....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg
> I sold my Bal moto jacket cause it didn't go with the weather here. But, I just bought this one. The leather is great and very soft. Here it is and a dirty mirror





Cilifene said:


> And zipped ....



Cilifene, it looks totally adorable with that flared skirt!


----------



## Cilifene

With black Phillip Lim silk pants ... and tired face....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene, it looks totally adorable with that flared skirt!



Thanks very much Elaine


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg
> I sold my Bal moto jacket cause it didn't go with the weather here. But, I just bought this one. The leather is great and very soft. Here it is and a dirty mirror





Cilifene said:


> And zipped ....





Cilifene said:


> With black Phillip Lim silk pants ... and tired face....



I love the jacket on you. The zippers are so cool. Your face doesn't look tired!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> With black Phillip Lim silk pants ... and tired face....


It's fabulous as an all-black look... very "biker chick"! Is it also by Balenciaga?

And your face looks just fine, dear.


----------



## bisbee

Sky...so, so sorry about little Lily.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I love the jacket on you. The zippers are so cool. Your face doesn't look tired!





ElainePG said:


> It's fabulous as an all-black look... very "biker chick"! Is it also by Balenciaga?
> 
> And your face looks just fine, dear.



Thanks sweeties, you are so kind. 

Elaine, it's from the Danish brand Day Birger et Mikkelsen: http://www.day.dk/dk/da/2nd-day/2nd-jess_11443214/11443215?navId=212


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg
> I sold my Bal moto jacket cause it didn't go with the weather here. But, I just bought this one. The leather is great and very soft. Here it is and a dirty mirror




looks just perfect on you!!


----------



## skyqueen

Thanks girls for all your kind words! 

A terrible shock but the only loving thing to do. My poor CHUG, Annie Oakley, keeps looking for Lily...they grew up together and we rescued them together. She knows something's up. My heart breaks for her! P put something up on FB and we've had almost 200 comments. Everyone knew Lily...she would have loved the attention! Lily ruled the roost! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls for all your kind words!
> 
> A terrible shock but the only loving thing to do. My poor CHUG, Annie Oakley, keeps looking for Lily...they grew up together and we rescued them together. She knows something's up. My heart breaks for her! P put something up on FB and we've had almost 200 comments. Everyone knew Lily...she would have loved the attention! Lily ruled the roost! [emoji173]&#65039;



Oh poor Annie :cry: that's the worst that you can't tell them what's going on ....
Sending lots of hugs to you and P..................


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> looks just perfect on you!!



Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> With black Phillip Lim silk pants ... and tired face....


The face looks great and the jacket is fabulous!



Cilifene said:


> Oh poor Annie :cry: that's the worst that you can't tell them what's going on ....
> Sending lots of hugs to you and P..................


[emoji8]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> The face looks great and the jacket is fabulous!
> 
> 
> [emoji8]



Thanks dear...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls for all your kind words!
> 
> A terrible shock but the only loving thing to do. *My poor CHUG, Annie Oakley, keeps looking for Lily...they grew up together and we rescued them together. She knows something's up. *My heart breaks for her! P put something up on FB and we've had almost 200 comments. Everyone knew Lily...she would have loved the attention! Lily ruled the roost! [emoji173]&#65039;



Oh, that is just heartbreaking, skyqueen! I feel just terrible for your whole family, two-legged and four-legged alike. 

I love that P put something up on your FB page. You're right... Lily would totally be grooving on all the fuss!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg
> I sold my Bal moto jacket cause it didn't go with the weather here. But, I just bought this one. The leather is great and very soft. Here it is and a dirty mirror


You look so sharp!!!!! Love the jacket.  Was the other too lightweight, or too heavy for your weather?  You can see I know little about moto jackets, no less a Bal moto!


----------



## barbee

Ladies, I have a question.  My daughter tried on a coat in Anthropologie last week, and the SA said they had just received it.  It is above her price range($248), but today she googled the style(I thought it might be a brand that could be found elsewhere.)  Well, it is on ebay, actually two of them, from the same person, and one is in her size.  It is listed as new, with tags, and is listed under $30 right now, with a few days left.  What do I make of this?  I cannot belive there would be fakes of a relatively low priced item(not a designer item, by any means)  
Should she bid on it?  and how would this person get such an item?  Work in the factory that makes it?  and steal it?  The item brand is exclusive to Anthro.


----------



## udalrike

Izzy and everyone, thanks!

Cilifene, you look great and so does your skirt!


----------



## udalrike

I am interested in YOUR "arm candies" too....
Would you show yours, please?
(I am sure you have A LOT, meg...   )


----------



## udalrike

Don´t know about the coat, Barbee!


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> Ladies, I have a question.  My daughter tried on a coat in Anthropologie last week, and the SA said they had just received it.  It is above her price range($248), but today she googled the style(I thought it might be a brand that could be found elsewhere.)  Well, it is on ebay, actually two of them, from the same person, and one is in her size.  It is listed as new, with tags, and is listed under $30 right now, with a few days left.  What do I make of this?  I cannot belive there would be fakes of a relatively low priced item(not a designer item, by any means)
> Should she bid on it?  and how would this person get such an item?  Work in the factory that makes it?  and steal it?  The item brand is exclusive to Anthro.



barbee - I can't imagine it would be a fake!  I suggest setting a low price ceiling and bidding on the coat...


----------



## udalrike

Another quote ( sooooooooooooo true):


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> I started collecting Trollbeads last week. My husband said it looks "childish"....
> What do you think? (I really like them)
> But please be honest though!
> 
> View attachment 3113130


I love the jade bangle...looks great with the Trollbeads!



udalrike said:


> View attachment 3113188


 


udalrike said:


> Another quote ( sooooooooooooo true):
> 
> View attachment 3115302


Love these...................


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that is just heartbreaking, skyqueen! I feel just terrible for your whole family, two-legged and four-legged alike.
> 
> I love that P put something up on your FB page. You're right... Lily would totally be grooving on all the fuss!


[emoji8]



barbee said:


> Ladies, I have a question.  My daughter tried on a coat in Anthropologie last week, and the SA said they had just received it.  It is above her price range($248), but today she googled the style(I thought it might be a brand that could be found elsewhere.)  Well, it is on ebay, actually two of them, from the same person, and one is in her size.  It is listed as new, with tags, and is listed under $30 right now, with a few days left.  What do I make of this?  I cannot belive there would be fakes of a relatively low priced item(not a designer item, by any means)
> Should she bid on it?  and how would this person get such an item?  Work in the factory that makes it?  and steal it?  The item brand is exclusive to Anthro.


If the price stays low...I'd take a chance. Who knows how the seller got it, especially when Anthropologie just got it in. Maybe an employee or an employee with sticky fingers? [emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

skyqueen said:


> I love the jade bangle...looks great with the Trollbeads!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Actually these are 2 jadebangles which I wear permanently.


----------



## udalrike

Since yesterday we have a dog for ten days (her owners are in Spain right now).
She is 2 years old and like a little child. Full of energy and wants to play ALL the time.


----------



## udalrike

Her name is Bella but my husband keeps calling her "Little icebear"...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls for all your kind words!
> 
> A terrible shock but the only loving thing to do. My poor CHUG, Annie Oakley, keeps looking for Lily...they grew up together and we rescued them together. She knows something's up. My heart breaks for her! P put something up on FB and we've had almost 200 comments. Everyone knew Lily...she would have loved the attention! Lily ruled the roost! [emoji173]&#65039;


Oh, SQ I know how heartbreaking it is watching Annie looking for Lily. If you remember Nick did the same thing for about a month. He was so depressed. Give Annie lots of extra love and know that we are all sending lots of love your way.


barbee said:


> Ladies, I have a question.  My daughter tried on a coat in Anthropologie last week, and the SA said they had just received it.  It is above her price range($248), but today she googled the style(I thought it might be a brand that could be found elsewhere.)  Well, it is on ebay, actually two of them, from the same person, and one is in her size.  It is listed as new, with tags, and is listed under $30 right now, with a few days left.  What do I make of this?  I cannot belive there would be fakes of a relatively low priced item(not a designer item, by any means)
> Should she bid on it?  and how would this person get such an item?  Work in the factory that makes it?  and steal it?  The item brand is exclusive to Anthro.


I would bid for that price.


udalrike said:


> Since yesterday we have a dog for ten days (her owners are in Spain right now).
> She is 2 years old and like a little child. Full of energy and wants to play ALL the time.
> 
> View attachment 3115364



Aww, so sweet.


----------



## udalrike

Since my birthday will be next week (the DKNY bag is my present) 2 more trollbeads are on their way from Denmark.
Anyone else here who was born in September?


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> Just got back from the 24 hour Vet Clinic.
> With a sad heart I had to put my Lily (aka Stink-Eye) to sleep. She had a massive stoke, tonight, and was in pain. Still giving kisses to the bitter end but we could tell she was ready. I can truthfully say I'm heartbroken but we did the right thing by Lily and that's the most important thing.
> Say a little prayer.......................




So sorry for your loss.


----------



## udalrike

Meg is right, Skyqueen! All of us are thinking of you!!


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Since my birthday will be next week (the DKNY bag is my present) 2 more trollbeads are on their way from Denmark.
> Anyone else here who was born in September?



Can't wait to see your new bag. Both Nick my papillon and Misha my Maltese were born in September. Nick's birthday is the 24th and he will be 13 and Misha's birthday is the 19th and he will be 10.


----------



## udalrike

Dear Meg, I posted the bag before.
It is this one:




I have not used her yet....


----------



## udalrike

Do Nick and Misha still love to play, Meg?


----------



## megt10

Okay I remember it. Love it.


----------



## udalrike

Our beloved Italian dog Vasco was from an animal home in Tuscany and he had led a bad life before we got him when he was 7.
He played very seldom.


----------



## udalrike

megt10 said:


> Okay I remember it. Love it.



Thank you!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Dear Meg, I posted the bag before.
> It is this one:
> 
> View attachment 3115393
> 
> 
> I have not used her yet....



This is really cute! I am going to look for one. Any idea if it comes in other colors?


----------



## udalrike

Florasun, I saw it in white and in grey!


----------



## Florasun

barbee said:


> Ladies, I have a question.  My daughter tried on a coat in Anthropologie last week, and the SA said they had just received it.  It is above her price range($248), but today she googled the style(I thought it might be a brand that could be found elsewhere.)  Well, it is on ebay, actually two of them, from the same person, and one is in her size.  It is listed as new, with tags, and is listed under $30 right now, with a few days left.  What do I make of this?  I cannot belive there would be fakes of a relatively low priced item(not a designer item, by any means)
> Should she bid on it?  and how would this person get such an item?  Work in the factory that makes it?  and steal it?  The item brand is exclusive to Anthro.



Is it the same color? Is it a style that Anthropologist always carries? The sandals I bought are always the same but new colors are released every year. Is it possible the SA meant they just got the coats in for fall? If there is a return available on the eBay coat I say bid on it!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Since yesterday we have a dog for ten days (her owners are in Spain right now).
> She is 2 years old and like a little child. Full of energy and wants to play ALL the time.
> 
> View attachment 3115364


She's a BIG puppy! LOL!



megt10 said:


> Oh, SQ I know how heartbreaking it is watching Annie looking for Lily. If you remember Nick did the same thing for about a month. He was so depressed. Give Annie lots of extra love and know that we are all sending lots of love your way.


 


rdgldy said:


> So sorry for your loss.


 


udalrike said:


> Meg is right, Skyqueen! All of us are thinking of you!!
> 
> 
> [emoji8] Thanks, girls!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Dear Meg, I posted the bag before.
> It is this one:
> 
> View attachment 3115393
> 
> 
> I have not used her yet....


Adorable!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> You look so sharp!!!!! Love the jacket.  Was the other too lightweight, or too heavy for your weather?  You can see I know little about moto jackets, no less a Bal moto!



Thanks very much barbee, To me the Bal moto jacket is too tight in the armpit and too warm - when the weather here is cooler it was too cold for me to wear a short jacket. If that made sense....



udalrike said:


> Izzy and everyone, thanks!
> 
> Cilifene, you look great and so does your skirt!



Thanks sweetie...


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Dear Meg, I posted the bag before.
> It is this one:
> 
> View attachment 3115393
> 
> 
> I have not used her yet....



VERY nice....


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Since yesterday we have a dog for ten days (her owners are in Spain right now).
> She is 2 years old and like a little child. Full of energy and wants to play ALL the time.
> 
> View attachment 3115364



You got your hands full i guess 



skyqueen said:


> She's a BIG puppy! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> udalrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg is right, Skyqueen! All of us are thinking of you!!
> 
> 
> [emoji8] Thanks, girls!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> She's a BIG puppy! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> udalrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg is right, Skyqueen! All of us are thinking of you!!
> 
> 
> [emoji8] Thanks, girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Annie I guess? ..cute...
Click to expand...


----------



## bisbee

Sky, that picture of Annie went right into my heart!  Such a sweet face!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a BIG puppy! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Annie I guess? ..cute...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Odd looking little dog but very loving!
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Sky, that picture of Annie went right into my heart!  Such a sweet face!


Soulful..................[emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Dear Meg, I posted the bag before.
> It is this one:
> 
> View attachment 3115393
> 
> 
> I have not used her yet....


Love the color of that bag, Uli! Happy birthday in advance!


----------



## udalrike

We are quite exhausted right now, Cilifene.....


----------



## udalrike

Hugs to sweet Annie, Skyqueen!


----------



## udalrike

ElainePG said:


> Love the color of that bag, Uli! Happy birthday in advance!




Thank you, dear Elaine!


----------



## barbee

Florasun said:


> Is it the same color? Is it a style that Anthropologist always carries? The sandals I bought are always the same but new colors are released every year. Is it possible the SA meant they just got the coats in for fall? If there is a return available on the eBay coat I say bid on it!


 No returns, and the coat is flamboyant enough it would not be a carryover from last year(I assume!?).  I will bid on it at the end, and the daughter has told me her limit, so I hope to have good luck.  The seller has all good reviews, but that may not mean much haha.


----------



## ElainePG

My "revived" Bal First with its DIY strap from Mautto. I'm so pleased with how this is working out! The original strap that came with the bag was MUCH too short for me; it kept slipping off my shoulder. But this canvas strap makes the bag super comfy to carry.

It's hard to tell in the photo, but my skirt is not black, it's a denim Nic + Zoe "flirt skirt." And the cardi is new... yet one more black Eileen Fisher cardigan. I probably have too many, but they are just SO convenient, and make outfits look really pulled-together. I justified this one because of the openwork detail on the sleeves, which is also repeated across the shoulders. Perfect for fall and spring.


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Hugs to sweet Annie, Skyqueen!



[emoji8]



ElainePG said:


> My "revived" Bal First with its DIY strap from Mautto. I'm so pleased with how this is working out! The original strap that came with the bag was MUCH too short for me; it kept slipping off my shoulder. But this canvas strap makes the bag super comfy to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell in the photo, but my skirt is not black, it's a denim Nic + Zoe "flirt skirt." And the cardi is new... yet one more black Eileen Fisher cardigan. I probably have too many, but they are just SO convenient, and make outfits look really pulled-together. I justified this one because of the openwork detail on the sleeves, which is also repeated across the shoulders. Perfect for fall and spring.




Love the EF sweater, Elaine...perfect choice for your weather, not too heavy!
Great bag/strap!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love the EF sweater, Elaine...perfect choice for your weather, not too heavy!
> Great bag/strap!


Thank you, skyqueen!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> My "revived" Bal First with its DIY strap from Mautto. I'm so pleased with how this is working out! The original strap that came with the bag was MUCH too short for me; it kept slipping off my shoulder. But this canvas strap makes the bag super comfy to carry.
> 
> It's hard to tell in the photo, but my skirt is not black, it's a denim Nic + Zoe "flirt skirt." And the cardi is new... yet one more black Eileen Fisher cardigan. I probably have too many, but they are just SO convenient, and make outfits look really pulled-together. I justified this one because of the openwork detail on the sleeves, which is also repeated across the shoulders. Perfect for fall and spring.


It's great to have a "revived" bag--basically new!  Yes, Eileen Fisher is the best, and your sweater is perfect for your  weather.  I'm dreaming of weather like that!


----------



## barbee

I am so excited to show you my new LV Pochette Metis! I absolutely love it!  It is so different from my other bags, smaller, but very neat in appearance.  And it is made in France, not US, so that is a plus.  [/ATTACH] It has two fairly good sized compartments, plus the zipper compartment on the back.  A little gem!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3115992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to show you my new LV Pochette Metis! I absolutely love it!  It is so different from my other bags, smaller, but very neat in appearance.  And it is made in France, not US, so that is a plus.  [/ATTACH] It has two fairly good sized compartments, plus the zipper compartment on the back.  A little gem!


It is simply lovely, Barbee! Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> It's great to have a "revived" bag--basically new!  Yes, Eileen Fisher is the best, and your sweater is perfect for your  weather.  I'm dreaming of weather like that!


Thank you, Barbee!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3115992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to show you my new LV Pochette Metis! I absolutely love it!  It is so different from my other bags, smaller, but very neat in appearance.  And it is made in France, not US, so that is a plus.  [/ATTACH] It has two fairly good sized compartments, plus the zipper compartment on the back.  A little gem!


YOU GOT IT!!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## 19flowers

barbee said:


> View attachment 3115992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to show you my new LV Pochette Metis! I absolutely love it!  It is so different from my other bags, smaller, but very neat in appearance.  And it is made in France, not US, so that is a plus.  [/ATTACH] It has two fairly good sized compartments, plus the zipper compartment on the back.  A little gem!




I love it - congrats!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> My "revived" Bal First with its DIY strap from Mautto. I'm so pleased with how this is working out! The original strap that came with the bag was MUCH too short for me; it kept slipping off my shoulder. But this canvas strap makes the bag super comfy to carry.
> 
> It's hard to tell in the photo, but my skirt is not black, it's a denim Nic + Zoe "flirt skirt." And the cardi is new... yet one more black Eileen Fisher cardigan. I probably have too many, but they are just SO convenient, and make outfits look really pulled-together. I justified this one because of the openwork detail on the sleeves, which is also repeated across the shoulders. Perfect for fall and spring.



Looking great Elaine! strap and and cardigan is great!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> View attachment 3115992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to show you my new LV Pochette Metis! I absolutely love it!  It is so different from my other bags, smaller, but very neat in appearance.  And it is made in France, not US, so that is a plus.  [/ATTACH] It has two fairly good sized compartments, plus the zipper compartment on the back.  A little gem!



Congrats barbee..! I'm so happy for you! it's a very lovely style...


----------



## udalrike

You look wonderful, Elaine!


----------



## udalrike

Barbee, WOW!!! Great bag!!


----------



## udalrike

Good (European) morning, Cilifene!


----------



## udalrike

Did you see the other colors, Florasun?


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Good (European) morning, Cilifene!



Good morning dear &#128522;


----------



## udalrike

Have a nice Scandinavian day! Hugs!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Looking great Elaine! strap and and cardigan is great!


Thank you, cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> You look wonderful, Elaine!


Thank you, Uli!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Odd looking little dog but very loving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful! Love that sweet face.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> My "revived" Bal First with its DIY strap from Mautto. I'm so pleased with how this is working out! The original strap that came with the bag was MUCH too short for me; it kept slipping off my shoulder. But this canvas strap makes the bag super comfy to carry.
> 
> It's hard to tell in the photo, but my skirt is not black, it's a denim Nic + Zoe "flirt skirt." And the cardi is new... yet one more black Eileen Fisher cardigan. I probably have too many, but they are just SO convenient, and make outfits look really pulled-together. I justified this one because of the openwork detail on the sleeves, which is also repeated across the shoulders. Perfect for fall and spring.


Love your outfit. The bag looks great with the strap. That was such a great idea. I had one First bag and sold it because of the strap not working for me either.


barbee said:


> View attachment 3115992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to show you my new LV Pochette Metis! I absolutely love it!  It is so different from my other bags, smaller, but very neat in appearance.  And it is made in France, not US, so that is a plus.  [/ATTACH] It has two fairly good sized compartments, plus the zipper compartment on the back.  A little gem!


Oh it's beautiful! Congratulations. What are the dimensions?


----------



## megt10

I can't remember who asked for pictures of my bag collection. This is the 50+ thread after all . I have been rearranging my bags as I start to list some of them. Those bags are moved to the office closet so they don't get used after being listed. So here is my current collection. I still need to let go of shoes and bags that I just don't wear for whatever reason.


----------



## megt10

Since I am on my iPad I can only post one pic at a time.


----------



## megt10

My small cabinet that I use for small clutch size bags.


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> I can't remember who asked for pictures of my bag collection. This is the 50+ thread after all . I have been rearranging my bags as I start to list some of them. Those bags are moved to the office closet so they don't get used after being listed. So here is my current collection. I still need to let go of shoes and bags that I just don't wear for whatever reason.



this is "Bag Heaven" --- so many beauties!!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Love your outfit. The bag looks great with the strap. That was such a great idea. I had one First bag and sold it because of the strap not working for me either.
> 
> Oh it's beautiful! Congratulations. What are the dimensions?


Dimensions are approx 9 1/2" length, 7" height, 2-3" wide.

Let me say, Meg, your handbag collection is so amazing!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Dimensions are approx 9 1/2" length, 7" height, 2-3" wide.
> 
> Let me say, Meg, your handbag collection is so amazing!



Aww, thank you. Those sound like perfect dimensions. Hope to see a mod shot. I am quite interested in this bag.


----------



## megt10

19flowers said:


> this is "Bag Heaven" --- so many beauties!!


Aww thank you so much.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I can't remember who asked for pictures of my bag collection. *This is the 50+ thread after all . *I have been rearranging my bags as I start to list some of them. Those bags are moved to the office closet so they don't get used after being listed. So here is my current collection. I still need to let go of shoes and bags that I just don't wear for whatever reason.



 . Absolutely gorgeous Meg......


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> . Absolutely gorgeous Meg......



Thank you, C. I have room for a few more bags now. Then I will go back to the one bag in 2 out plan. I need to do that with my shoes too. I have so many that I may have worn once and not again, due to fit, heel height or just plain having too many. Some haven't even been worn. I am so much worse when it comes to buying shoes. I have a hard time thinking practically.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Dimensions are approx 9 1/2" length, 7" height, 2-3" wide.
> 
> Let me say, Meg, your handbag collection is so amazing!





megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you. Those sound like perfect dimensions. Hope to see a mod shot. I am quite interested in this bag.



I had this a few years ago here is what it holds - and a dirty mirror again...

Barbee, I'm looking forward to your modeling pictures


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you, C. I have room for a few more bags now.* Then I will go back to the one bag in 2 out plan. *I need to do that with my shoes too. I have so many that I may have worn once and not again, due to fit, heel height or just plain having too many. Some haven't even been worn. I am so much worse when it comes to buying shoes. I have a hard time thinking practically.



Sounds like a very good plan   how many black bags do you have? I know you don't have many


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I had this a few years ago here is what it holds - and a dirty mirror again...
> 
> Barbee, I'm looking forward to your modeling pictures



Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I had this a few years ago here is what it holds - and a dirty mirror again...
> 
> Barbee, I'm looking forward to your modeling pictures





Cilifene said:


> Sounds like a very good plan   how many black bags do you have? I know you don't have many



I have 5. 2 are Chanel bags, one is that messenger bag that I love. I bought it for the style in spite of the color. The other is a Camilla WOC, Hermes Jypserie 28. I bought that as a travel bag. It holds just enough and is quite secure. It goes with everything. I have a black SF Marissa bag in black patent leather. I love that style and it has gleaming silver hardware. It's my go to bag when it's raining. I have Versace black perforated bag with gold hardware. It's a satchel style, is small but roomy. Very comfortable to carry with a good weight distribution. It's just really unique looking. I love that bag. It can be dressed up or down. Black is my least favorite color for a bag. There has to be an extra unique feature about it in order for me to buy it.


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> My "revived" Bal First with its DIY strap from Mautto. I'm so pleased with how this is working out! The original strap that came with the bag was MUCH too short for me; it kept slipping off my shoulder. But this canvas strap makes the bag super comfy to carry.
> 
> It's hard to tell in the photo, but my skirt is not black, it's a denim Nic + Zoe "flirt skirt." And the cardi is new... yet one more black Eileen Fisher cardigan. I probably have too many, but they are just SO convenient, and make outfits look really pulled-together. I justified this one because of the openwork detail on the sleeves, which is also repeated across the shoulders. Perfect for fall and spring.



The strap looks great! Love your outfit, too.


----------



## Florasun

barbee said:


> View attachment 3115992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to show you my new LV Pochette Metis! I absolutely love it!  It is so different from my other bags, smaller, but very neat in appearance.  And it is made in France, not US, so that is a plus.  [/ATTACH] It has two fairly good sized compartments, plus the zipper compartment on the back.  A little gem!



Congratulations! It is a beauty!


----------



## Florasun

udalrike said:


> Did you see the other colors, Florasun?



I saw a black one and another that looked beige online but want to go look at one IRL maybe this weekend.


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> My small cabinet that I use for small clutch size bags.





19flowers said:


> this is "Bag Heaven" --- so many beauties!!



+1

I am seriously drooling!


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Odd looking little dog but very loving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is adorable! How is she doing? Sending hugs to you both.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful! Love that sweet face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is adorable! How is she doing? Sending hugs to you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! She is cute...looks like Yoda! [emoji8]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I can't remember who asked for pictures of my bag collection. This is the 50+ thread after all . I have been rearranging my bags as I start to list some of them. Those bags are moved to the office closet so they don't get used after being listed. So here is my current collection. I still need to let go of shoes and bags that I just don't wear for whatever reason.


 


megt10 said:


> Since I am on my iPad I can only post one pic at a time.


 


megt10 said:


> My small cabinet that I use for small clutch size bags.


You could start your own "Bag, Borrow and Steal" store, Meg!
Glad to see a red Dior Saddlebag in the mix [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I had this a few years ago here is what it holds - and a dirty mirror again...
> 
> Barbee, I'm looking forward to your modeling pictures


Love it!
Post some modeling pics, Barbee!


----------



## udalrike

Meg, I am speachless.....  And not because I am no native speaker.... WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Florasun, I am curious IF you will choose one (and which one)!


----------



## udalrike

Greetings from Bella to Annie, Skyqueen!


----------



## udalrike

Ruff, ruff! (In German: Wau, Wau!!!)


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I can't remember who asked for pictures of my bag collection. This is the 50+ thread after all . I have been rearranging my bags as I start to list some of them. Those bags are moved to the office closet so they don't get used after being listed. So here is my current collection. I still need to let go of shoes and bags that I just don't wear for whatever reason.


You've done a TON of de-cluttering since last year, Meg! I remember your photos from... what was it... maybe last fall? Or even longer ago than that? And your shelves were absolutely STUFFED! Now your bag collection looks as though it has room to breathe! 

You have amazing taste... it must be so much fun for you to "shop in your closet." All those rich colors are like jewels.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Love your outfit. *The bag looks great with the strap. That was such a great idea.* I had one First bag and sold it because of the strap not working for me either.
> 
> Oh it's beautiful! Congratulations. What are the dimensions?



Thank you, Meg. I can't claim credit, though... I got the idea from Gucci, who were showing canvas straps with their leather bags this spring! But I must say, I'm happy with the way it turned out.

I also got a strap for my City bag, which is dear to my  because it was a present from The Hubster, but again the strap isn't comfy. Now with the canvas strap I can carry it cross body! Honestly my fave Bal style is the Town, because of the longer strap, but they don't make it in as many great colors. Thank heavens for Mautto straps!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I have 5. 2 are Chanel bags, one is that messenger bag that I love. I bought it for the style in spite of the color. The other is a Camilla WOC, Hermes Jypserie 28. I bought that as a travel bag. It holds just enough and is quite secure. It goes with everything. I have a black SF Marissa bag in black patent leather. I love that style and it has gleaming silver hardware. It's my go to bag when it's raining. I have Versace black perforated bag with gold hardware. It's a satchel style, is small but roomy. Very comfortable to carry with a good weight distribution. It's just really unique looking. I love that bag. It can be dressed up or down. Black is my least favorite color for a bag. There has to be an extra unique feature about it in order for me to buy it.



5 great very different blacks  - Meg, it is always much joy to see your colorful modeling pictures


----------



## Sunfeather

udalrike said:


> Greetings from Bella to Annie, Skyqueen!
> 
> View attachment 3117251




Hello to all Ladies here! &#128150;
Greetings to Bella from Sarah, Lumi, Paul and Inti.


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> Greetings from Bella to Annie, Skyqueen!
> 
> View attachment 3117251


 I love Bella's smile!


----------



## barbee

Here are pics of the new bag both crossbody, and not.  Cilifene's pictures were great, much better than mine.  Too bad you no longer have it-- I could have bought it from you!

 Usually when I get a new bag, it resides in my closet for a week or two.  The fear of damaging it! I am also wearing my new(to me) LV inclusion bangle, in a brown/purple.  It was purchased on a whim, so I have decided I need to wear them more frequently( I have a black also)  What am I saving them for?

Thanks for all the sweet comments on my new bag!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Greetings from Bella to Annie, Skyqueen!
> 
> View attachment 3117251


Woof, woof!



Sunfeather said:


> Hello to all Ladies here! &#65533;&#65533;
> Greetings to Bella from Sarah, Lumi, Paul and Inti.


Welcome SF from Germany and "Pug/French Bulldog City"! OMG, how adorable!
I had 2 Pugs, years ago...Benjamin and Stanley Dubins. Just love Pugs and Boston Terriers!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3117461
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117462
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the new bag both crossbody, and not.  Cilifene's pictures were great, much better than mine.  Too bad you no longer have it-- I could have bought it from you!
> 
> Usually when I get a new bag, it resides in my closet for a week or two.  The fear of damaging it! I am also wearing my new(to me) LV inclusion bangle, in a brown/purple.  It was purchased on a whim, so I have decided I need to wear them more frequently( I have a black also)  What am I saving them for?
> 
> Thanks for all the sweet comments on my new bag!


DON'T SAVE IT...wear it, absolutely fabulous! Perfect size for you....................


----------



## Sunfeather

skyqueen said:


> Woof, woof!
> 
> 
> Welcome SF from Germany and "Pug City"! OMG, how adorable!
> I had 2 Pugs, years ago...Benjamin and Stanley Dubins. Just love this darling breed!



Thank you for your Welcome and your love words about the Pugs!  The girls are French Bulldogs.  Greetings from the west part of Germany to you. &#128150;


----------



## skyqueen

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you for your Welcome and your love words about the Pugs!  The girls are French Bulldogs.  Greetings from the west part of Germany to you. &#128150;


So sorry, dearheart...of course French Bulldog. Edited my post..............
Love French Bulldogs, too!


----------



## skyqueen

I love seeing all our international gals on this thread!
Our darling Cilifene was by herself for way too long! [emoji39]


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I had this a few years ago here is what it holds - and a dirty mirror again...
> 
> Barbee, I'm looking forward to your modeling pictures


That bag holds a surprising amount, cilifene! I wouldn't have thought it would hold so much. Thank you for the photo!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> The strap looks great! Love your outfit, too.


Thank you, Florasun! I'm delighted with the way it turned out.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I love seeing all our international gals on this thread!
> Our darling Cilifene was by herself for way too long! [emoji39]



I'm originally from Brooklyn....I guess that sorta makes me international    lol


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I'm originally from Brooklyn....I guess that sorta makes me international    lol


That's funny, Oreo! My roots are in "Da Bronx." Does that make me international, too?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I'm originally from Brooklyn....I guess that sorta makes me international    lol


 


ElainePG said:


> That's funny, Oreo! My roots are in "Da Bronx." Does that make me international, too?


Sorry, NO...but nice try! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Sorry, NO...but nice try! [emoji6]


Phooey. Too bad I couldn't find an emoticon for a "Bronx cheer"!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> You could start your own "Bag, Borrow and Steal" store, Meg!
> Glad to see a red Dior Saddlebag in the mix [emoji6]


Yes, I could I suppose. I love the red Dior bag. I don't get a chance to use it often but I adore it and would never get rid of it.


udalrike said:


> Meg, I am speachless.....  And not because I am no native speaker.... WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Florasun, I am curious IF you will choose one (and which one)!


Thank you.


udalrike said:


> Greetings from Bella to Annie, Skyqueen!
> 
> View attachment 3117251


Aww, sweet babie.


ElainePG said:


> You've done a TON of de-cluttering since last year, Meg! I remember your photos from... what was it... maybe last fall? Or even longer ago than that? And your shelves were absolutely STUFFED! Now your bag collection looks as though it has room to breathe!
> 
> You have amazing taste... it must be so much fun for you to "shop in your closet." All those rich colors are like jewels.


Thanks so much Elaine. I have sold quite a few but have a long way to go. I have moved the ones that are for sale downstairs to the office closet. That way they stay in the donation they were photographed in and I am not tempted to bring them back upstairs. I still have several more that I will let go of but not until I buy a new bag. 1 bag in 2 out. I am slowly starting that with my dresses. I have so many new with tags that just no longer fit me right. I think I will ship them to yoogies closet. Selling clothes is so time consuming. I have so many things I need to try on and evaluate before deciding. That will take at least a week of full time days. I need to do it while motivated. KWIM? Just looking at the bags it gives me more motivation to get my clothes to a level that looks similar and I can see what I have. Not tomorrow though. The LA County Fair starts and the weather for once isn't supposed to be over 84. So we are going. This will be the first time we have been on opening day. Something we avoid for almost everything.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Meg. I can't claim credit, though... I got the idea from Gucci, who were showing canvas straps with their leather bags this spring! But I must say, I'm happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> I also got a strap for my City bag, which is dear to my  because it was a present from The Hubster, but again the strap isn't comfy. Now with the canvas strap I can carry it cross body! Honestly my fave Bal style is the Town, because of the longer strap, but they don't make it in as many great colors. Thank heavens for Mautto straps!



My favorite is the Town as well. It's the perfect size, though I love the Velo as well when I need to carry more stuff.


----------



## megt10

Sunfeather said:


> Hello to all Ladies here! &#128150;
> Greetings to Bella from Sarah, Lumi, Paul and Inti.



Love this!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> View attachment 3117461
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117462
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the new bag both crossbody, and not.  Cilifene's pictures were great, much better than mine.  Too bad you no longer have it-- I could have bought it from you!
> 
> Usually when I get a new bag, it resides in my closet for a week or two.  The fear of damaging it! I am also wearing my new(to me) LV inclusion bangle, in a brown/purple.  It was purchased on a whim, so I have decided I need to wear them more frequently( I have a black also)  What am I saving them for?
> 
> Thanks for all the sweet comments on my new bag!


Oh I love it. The perfect size. You look fabulous.


skyqueen said:


> DON'T SAVE IT...wear it, absolutely fabulous! Perfect size for you....................





Sunfeather said:


> Thank you for your Welcome and your love words about the Pugs!  The girls are French Bulldogs.  Greetings from the west part of Germany to you. &#128150;


Welcome.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yes, I could I suppose. I love the red Dior bag. I don't get a chance to use it often but I adore it and would never get rid of it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Aww, sweet babie.
> 
> Thanks so much Elaine. I have sold quite a few but have a long way to go. I have moved the ones that are for sale downstairs to the office closet. That way they stay in the donation they were photographed in and I am not tempted to bring them back upstairs. I still have several more that I will let go of but not until I buy a new bag. 1 bag in 2 out. I am slowly starting that with my dresses. *I have so many new with tags that just no longer fit me right. I think I will ship them to yoogies closet. *Selling clothes is so time consuming. I have so many things I need to try on and evaluate before deciding. That will take at least a week of full time days. I need to do it while motivated. KWIM? Just looking at the bags it gives me more motivation to get my clothes to a level that looks similar and I can see what I have. Not tomorrow though. The LA County Fair starts and the weather for once isn't supposed to be over 84. So we are going. This will be the first time we have been on opening day. Something we avoid for almost everything.



Do they buy outright, or only take on consignment? I think it would be a *huge* relief for you to de-clutter your dresses so that when you look in your closet, you know that whatever you pick will automatically fit you right, and all you have to think about is color & style. I did that last spring, and wow.. it makes SUCH a difference!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> View attachment 3117461
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117462
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the new bag both crossbody, and not.  Cilifene's pictures were great, much better than mine.  Too bad you no longer have it-- I could have bought it from you!
> 
> Usually when I get a new bag, it resides in my closet for a week or two.  The fear of damaging it! I am also wearing my new(to me) LV inclusion bangle, in a brown/purple.  It was purchased on a whim, so I have decided I need to wear them more frequently( I have a black also)  What am I saving them for?
> 
> Thanks for all the sweet comments on my new bag!



It looks perfect on you B.!!! I know dear, my new bags always sits in the closet for a few week too  Love the bangles too....! 



ElainePG said:


> That bag holds a surprising amount, cilifene! I wouldn't have thought it would hold so much. Thank you for the photo!



Elaine, I could totally see YOU with it...!


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Greetings from Bella to Annie, Skyqueen!
> 
> View attachment 3117251



Love the smile 



Sunfeather said:


> Hello to all Ladies here! &#128150;
> Greetings to Bella from Sarah, Lumi, Paul and Inti.



Welcome... they look so comfy and pleased 



skyqueen said:


> I love seeing all our international gals on this thread!
> Our darling Cilifene was by herself for way too long! [emoji39]



Yes I was ....



skyqueen said:


> Sorry, NO...but nice try! [emoji6]



:lolots:


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Sorry, NO...but nice try! [emoji6]



WHADDAYA MEAN ???   lol


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> That bag holds a surprising amount, cilifene! I wouldn't have thought it would hold so much. Thank you for the photo!



My pleasure dear  you should try it when you go to LV Elaine. 
Soft Lockit is very expensive I would not buy it now I think it's too expensive. I believe there has been two price increases since i got it.


----------



## Sunfeather

skyqueen said:


> So sorry, dearheart...of course French Bulldog. Edited my post..............
> Love French Bulldogs, too!



No, no &#128522; you are right....2 Pugs and 2 Frenchies &#128150;


----------



## Sunfeather

A big Thank you to you all for your nice Welcome words! &#128150;


----------



## barbee

Sunfeather said:


> No, no &#128522; you are right....2 Pugs and 2 Frenchies &#128150;


 A beautiful picture of your kids!  That picture could be your avatar!


----------



## Sunfeather

barbee said:


> A beautiful picture of your kids!  That picture could be your avatar!



Thank you! Perhaps I change my avatar &#128522;


----------



## skyqueen

Sunfeather said:


> No, no [emoji4] you are right....2 Pugs and 2 Frenchies [emoji178]



Pugs are so damn loveable...like little clowns! [emoji12]



barbee said:


> A beautiful picture of your kids!  That picture could be your avatar!







Sunfeather said:


> Thank you! Perhaps I change my avatar [emoji4]




I agree...great pic!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Do they buy outright, or only take on consignment? I think it would be a *huge* relief for you to de-clutter your dresses so that when you look in your closet, you know that whatever you pick will automatically fit you right, and all you have to think about is color & style. I did that last spring, and wow.. it makes SUCH a difference!



They do buy outright for some things but not sure about clothes. Either way given how much time and energy I put in last year to listing my clothes, adding all measurements, answering questions and then ending up with things that cost less than 100.00 being returned it just isn't worth it to me. Right now I am in a decluttering mood. So maybe Monday I can get that done. Then whatever cash I do get will be a bonus. It will take quite awhile to go through my items as most everything will need to be tried on for fit and comfort. I have dresses that fit and look pretty good, but I don't find them comfortable. So I just opt for something else. That has to change along with my shoes. Though I will probably list the shoes myself since they take less time and effort. Another factor is how much my hands can take with taking pictures and measurements.


----------



## Cilifene

Ymer and Baby Tiger wish all of you a great weekend.......


----------



## udalrike

Barbee, grat picture! Can you show your bangle again, please?


----------



## udalrike

Welcome, Sunfeather!


----------



## udalrike

Not: "Blue Spanish eyes", Cilifene, but "Green Danish eyes".....


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> My pleasure dear  you should try it when you go to LV Elaine.
> Soft Lockit is very expensive I would not buy it now I think it's too expensive.* I believe there has been two price increases since i got it.*




Cilifene, Wow, you've had two price increases?   Soft Lockit is still the same price as when it was released in the US....


----------



## Sunfeather

Cilifene said:


> Ymer and Baby Tiger wish all of you a great weekend.......



Ohhhhh....sooooo cute! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; To you also a great weekend!!!


----------



## Sunfeather

udalrike said:


> Welcome, Sunfeather!



Thank you....wish you a wonderful weekend! &#128522;


----------



## Sunfeather

Happy Weekend to you all! &#128150;


----------



## ElainePG

I found a patent leather bag to carry me through the winter, in case we get tons & tons of rain. It's only a Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier, but it's new and I got it at a great price from someone on tPF. Also, the patent leather is quite soft and squishy, not at all stiff and squeaky like some patent bags. I'm very happy with the texture. And since I honestly don't care for patent, I hated to tie up a bunch of my 2016 budget in patent leather. Now I can find something a little more interesting in the LV boutique!

The Hubster says that now all I need is a pair of yellow Wellies, and I'll be all set. I say that with the orange bag and yellow Wellies, I'd look like Jemima Puddleduck!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ymer and Baby Tiger wish all of you a great weekend.......


You always take the best pics of Ymer and Baby Tiger...they look so adorable in an exotic way. Does that make sense?


----------



## skyqueen

Sunfeather said:


> Happy Weekend to you all! &#128150;


Oh my...someone's tired!



ElainePG said:


> I found a patent leather bag to carry me through the winter, in case we get tons & tons of rain. It's only a Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier, but it's new and I got it at a great price from someone on tPF. Also, the patent leather is quite soft and squishy, not at all stiff and squeaky like some patent bags. I'm very happy with the texture. And since I honestly don't care for patent, I hated to tie up a bunch of my 2016 budget in patent leather. Now I can find something a little more interesting in the LV boutique!
> 
> The Hubster says that now all I need is a pair of yellow Wellies, and I'll be all set. I say that with the orange bag and yellow Wellies, I'd look like Jemima Puddleduck!


Perfect for "banging around" as my Mother used to say. 
Do check out the LV boutique...I see a LV added to your collection!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Oh my...someone's tired!
> 
> 
> *Perfect for "banging around" as my Mother used to say. *
> Do check out the LV boutique...I see a LV added to your collection!



"Banging around"... that's really cute! That's what I'll call it. I was thinging of it as my "beater bag" but I like your expression better.

For sure we're going to the LV boutique... The Hubster is looking forward to it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Ymer and Baby Tiger wish all of you a great weekend.......


Those are such fabulous photos, cilifene!


----------



## Florasun

Sunfeather said:


> Happy Weekend to you all! &#128150;



Oh that is such a cute photo!


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Not: "Blue Spanish eyes", Cilifene, but "Green Danish eyes".....



, 



19flowers said:


> [/B]
> 
> Cilifene, Wow, you've had two price increases?   Soft Lockit is still the same price as when it was released in the US....



Really?? Mine was 18600 DKK when I bought now I believe it's 20600 DKK.



Sunfeather said:


> Ohhhhh....sooooo cute! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; To you also a great weekend!!!



Thanks very much Sunfeather


----------



## Cilifene

Sunfeather said:


> Happy Weekend to you all! &#55357;&#56470;



Great picture &#55357;&#56891;&#55357;&#56891;&#55357;&#56891;



ElainePG said:


> I found a patent leather bag to carry me through the winter, in case we get tons & tons of rain. It's only a Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier, but it's new and I got it at a great price from someone on tPF. Also, the patent leather is quite soft and squishy, not at all stiff and squeaky like some patent bags. I'm very happy with the texture. And since I honestly don't care for patent, I hated to tie up a bunch of my 2016 budget in patent leather. Now I can find something a little more interesting in the LV boutique!
> 
> The Hubster says that now all I need is a pair of yellow Wellies, and I'll be all set. I say that with the orange bag and yellow Wellies, I'd look like Jemima Puddleduck!



Nice and roomy Elaine - what styles are you going to look at? Soft lockit and pochette metis?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> You always take the best pics of Ymer and Baby Tiger...they look so adorable in an exotic way. Does that make sense?



Thanks SQ - it does make sense they are exotics 



ElainePG said:


> Those are such fabulous photos, cilifene!



Thanks Elaine


----------



## Florasun

ElainePG said:


> I found a patent leather bag to carry me through the winter, in case we get tons & tons of rain. It's only a Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier, but it's new and I got it at a great price from someone on tPF. Also, the patent leather is quite soft and squishy, not at all stiff and squeaky like some patent bags. I'm very happy with the texture. And since I honestly don't care for patent, I hated to tie up a bunch of my 2016 budget in patent leather. Now I can find something a little more interesting in the LV boutique!
> 
> The Hubster says that now all I need is a pair of yellow Wellies, and I'll be all set. I say that with the orange bag and yellow Wellies, I'd look like Jemima Puddleduck!



I think it's just the ticket for those cold, gray winter months! I think you should go with the yellow wellies, orange might be too matchy-matchy!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> 5 great very different blacks  - Meg, it is always much joy to see your colorful modeling pictures


Thank you so much, Cilifene. 


Sunfeather said:


> No, no &#128522; you are right....2 Pugs and 2 Frenchies &#128150;


Aww, so cute.


Cilifene said:


> Ymer and Baby Tiger wish all of you a great weekend.......


Love your babies.


Sunfeather said:


> Happy Weekend to you all! &#128150;


Awesome picture. I am a huge animal lover.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I found a patent leather bag to carry me through the winter, in case we get tons & tons of rain. It's only a Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier, but it's new and I got it at a great price from someone on tPF. Also, the patent leather is quite soft and squishy, not at all stiff and squeaky like some patent bags. I'm very happy with the texture. And since I honestly don't care for patent, I hated to tie up a bunch of my 2016 budget in patent leather. Now I can find something a little more interesting in the LV boutique!
> 
> The Hubster says that now all I need is a pair of yellow Wellies, and I'll be all set. I say that with the orange bag and yellow Wellies, I'd look like Jemima Puddleduck!



It is really cute. I agree. I am not often a fan of patent leather, but some actually looks great. I love my Chanel bowling bag.


----------



## megt10

Went to the LA county fair yesterday. I wore my mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for pushing the wheelchair. I had thought it was too small after I got it and only used it one time since last December. I gave it a try as I thought perhaps I would sell it. It's a keeper. The shoulder strap distributes the weight of the bag evenly and was so comfortable to wear. Misha was not happy that we were leaving.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Went to the LA county fair yesterday. I wore my mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for pushing the wheelchair. I had thought it was too small after I got it and only used it one time since last December. I gave it a try as I thought perhaps I would sell it. It's a keeper. The shoulder strap distributes the weight of the bag evenly and was so comfortable to wear. Misha was not happy that we were leaving.



Fabulous Meg


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Nice and roomy Elaine - *what styles are you going to look at?* Soft lockit and pochette metis?



I don't know... I've never studied LV bags. Which do you recommend for me? I don't want a mini-bag, and I don't need a tote. And now I don't need patent leather. So what would you suggest? You are my LV expert, cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

Florasun said:


> I think it's just the ticket for those cold, gray winter months! *I think you should go with the yellow wellies*, orange might be too matchy-matchy!



I have a black raincoat, so I was thinking black boots. Or is that boring?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It is really cute. I agree. I am not often a fan of patent leather, but some actually looks great. I love my Chanel bowling bag.


Thank you, Meg! For my purposes, it will suit just fine I think. And now I'll have more $$$ to put into an LV that I really want!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Went to the LA county fair yesterday. I wore my mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for pushing the wheelchair. I had thought it was too small after I got it and only used it one time since last December. I gave it a try as I thought perhaps I would sell it. It's a keeper. The shoulder strap distributes the weight of the bag evenly and was so comfortable to wear. Misha was not happy that we were leaving.


You look so cute, Meg! I think one of the reasons the Berline works is that it has a nice wide strap. Something to keep in mind in terms of weight distribution.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I don't know... I've never studied LV bags. Which do you recommend for me? I don't want a mini-bag, and I don't need a tote. And now I don't need patent leather. So what would you suggest? You are my LV expert, cilifene!


 Elaine, have you gone on the LV website and checked out the "millions" of bags?  And how about the threads for LV on Purseforum?  There seems to be a thread for every imaginable bag, so you can get a feel for what you like...or just get soooo confused! Regardless, you may be able to zone in on just a handful when you go to the store.  I know I am overwhelmed in a shop where every bag looks beautiful, and most are really not what I want, can afford, or need? Truthfully, I never would have considered even wanting the Pochette Metis until I saw someone wearing it, and felt the attraction.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, have you gone on the LV website and checked out the "millions" of bags?  And how about the threads for LV on Purseforum?  There seems to be a thread for every imaginable bag, so you can get a feel for what you like...or just get soooo confused! Regardless, you may be able to zone in on just a handful when you go to the store.  I know I am overwhelmed in a shop where every bag looks beautiful, and most are really not what I want, can afford, or need? Truthfully, I never would have considered even wanting the Pochette Metis until I saw someone wearing it, and felt the attraction.


That's a good idea, Barbee. I'll do some research on tPF before we go to San Francisco, and see if I can narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Elaine, have you gone on the LV website and checked out the "millions" of bags?  And how about the threads for LV on Purseforum?  There seems to be a thread for every imaginable bag, so you can get a feel for what you like...or just get soooo confused! Regardless, you may be able to zone in on just a handful when you go to the store.  I know I am overwhelmed in a shop where every bag looks beautiful, and most are really not what I want, can afford, or need? Truthfully, I never would have considered even wanting the Pochette Metis until I saw someone wearing it, and felt the attraction.





ElainePG said:


> That's a good idea, Barbee. I'll do some research on tPF before we go to San Francisco, and see if I can narrow it down a bit.



Elaine, Barbee said it just perfect


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> That's funny, Oreo! My roots are in "Da Bronx." Does that make me international, too?



Just saw this Elaine - me too!  Although, we moved to Maryland when I was 7...so 
I've been here for 57 years!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Just saw this Elaine - me too!  Although, we moved to Maryland when I was 7...so
> I've been here for 57 years!


You can take a girl our of Da Bronx, but you can't... ??? (Though I'm not sure that's true. I certainly don't have a New York accent!) I guess the REAL question is, which baseball team do you root for?


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> You can take a girl our of Da Bronx, but you can't... ??? (Though I'm not sure that's true. I certainly don't have a New York accent!) I guess the REAL question is, which baseball team do you root for?



My team is the Orioles...but they are terrible this season!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> You can take a girl our of Da Bronx, but you can't... ??? (Though I'm not sure that's true. I certainly don't have a New York accent!) I guess the REAL question is, which baseball team do you root for?



The BRONX BOMBERS of course!!!!


----------



## Florasun

megt10 said:


> Went to the LA county fair yesterday. I wore my mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for pushing the wheelchair. I had thought it was too small after I got it and only used it one time since last December. I gave it a try as I thought perhaps I would sell it. It's a keeper. The shoulder strap distributes the weight of the bag evenly and was so comfortable to wear. Misha was not happy that we were leaving.


You look fabulous as usual! The Berline bag is so cute. Hope you enjoyed the fair - they always entertain me. We had wanted to go to MIL's and see the county fair + rodeo. It is always on Labor Day weekend. I love watching the rodeo queen and the trick riding, and seeing the craft and garden exhibits, but the 4H animals always make me sad - I harbor secret thoughts of stealing into the grounds at night and setting all the animals free.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Fabulous Meg


Thank you C.


ElainePG said:


> You look so cute, Meg! I think one of the reasons the Berline works is that it has a nice wide strap. Something to keep in mind in terms of weight distribution.


I agree the wide strap really does help with the weight distribution. It is also a bid padded so it doesn't seem to bother my neck or shoulders.


Florasun said:


> You look fabulous as usual! The Berline bag is so cute. Hope you enjoyed the fair - they always entertain me. We had wanted to go to MIL's and see the county fair + rodeo. It is always on Labor Day weekend. I love watching the rodeo queen and the trick riding, and seeing the craft and garden exhibits, but the 4H animals always make me sad - I harbor secret thoughts of stealing into the grounds at night and setting all the animals free.


Thank you. We had a wonderful time. I ended up hurting my bad knee. I think it was when I had to try and get the wheelchair out of a muddy area. I didn't notice it until I got home, sat down and tried to bend it. I am icing it and hope that will take care of the problem.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you C.
> 
> I agree the wide strap really does help with the weight distribution. It is also a bid padded so it doesn't seem to bother my neck or shoulders.
> 
> Thank you. We had a wonderful time. I ended up hurting my bad knee. I think it was when I had to try and get the wheelchair out of a muddy area. I didn't notice it until I got home, sat down and tried to bend it. *I am icing it and hope that will take care of the problem*.



The Hubster says it's a sign of getting old(er)... when there are more ice packs than frozen vegetable in the freezer!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> The BRONX BOMBERS of course!!!!


Really? As a BROOKLYN girl???? Isn't that heresy?

I was always a Dodgers girl, myself, because of (1) Jackie Robinson and (2) I always root for the underdogs. Then they moved to California and broke my heart, so I didn't have a team for years. But when I was in high school along came the Mets...
"You gotta Belieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve!"

The Hubster is a Red Sox fan, so if you remember the 1987 World Series, you can imagine how it was in our house!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> My team is the Orioles...but they are terrible this season!


We cheer for University of Michigan football, and they fell all over themselves on Thursday night.

Oh, well. We're not super-big on sports in our house.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> We cheer for University of Michigan football, and they fell all over themselves on Thursday night.
> 
> Oh, well. We're not super-big on sports in our house.



I'm not either, but DH is.  During football season, I have my Sunday's free!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Really? As a BROOKLYN girl???? Isn't that heresy?
> 
> I was always a Dodgers girl, myself, because of (1) Jackie Robinson and (2) I always root for the underdogs. Then they moved to California and broke my heart, so I didn't have a team for years. But when I was in high school along came the Mets...
> "You gotta Belieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve!"
> 
> The Hubster is a Red Sox fan, so if you remember the 1987 World Series, you can imagine how it was in our house!



There is no Brooklyn team at the moment...Brooklyn Dodgers was before my time  lol


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> There is no Brooklyn team at the moment...*Brooklyn Dodgers was before my time*  lol



That's right, oreo... *make* me feel old!

I was only in 2nd grade when they moved, BTW, so I really wasn't old enough to be a true fan. But on the playground you had to say whether you "liked" the Yankees or the Dodgers, and I knew the Yankees won all the time, and the Dodgers tended to lose, so I felt sorry for them. 
The story of my life... always sticking up for the underdogs!


----------



## Trudysmom

I haven't felt well for a while so I was glad to be able to go out for a while today. Hubby took me to Dillard's to look at the handbags. 

I wore my D&B florentine satchel with pockets in natural.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't felt well for a while so I was glad to be able to go out for a while today. Hubby took me to Dillard's to look at the handbags.
> 
> I wore my D&B florentine satchel with pockets in natural.


So nice to see you today, Trudys.  Love your outfit. The outside pockets on that D&B must be so handy!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't felt well for a while so I was glad to be able to go out for a while today. Hubby took me to Dillard's to look at the handbags.
> 
> I wore my D&B florentine satchel with pockets in natural.




My best to you to feel better, Trudys!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster says it's a sign of getting old(er)... when there are more ice packs than frozen vegetable in the freezer!


 so true.


Trudysmom said:


> I haven't felt well for a while so I was glad to be able to go out for a while today. Hubby took me to Dillard's to look at the handbags.
> 
> I wore my D&B florentine satchel with pockets in natural.



Great picture. I hope you are feeling better. It usually makes me feel better when I get out for awhile.


----------



## Always New LV

Last day to wear white!
Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Trudysmom

Always New LV said:


> Last day to wear white!
> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121202


I wear it all year. Usually a little off-white.  Very nice outfit.


----------



## Always New LV

I also like the idea of "winter white".


----------



## megt10

Always New LV said:


> Last day to wear white!
> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121202


Such a cute outfit. 


Trudysmom said:


> I wear it all year. Usually a little off-white.  Very nice outfit.



+1 Then again it works well in SoCal.


----------



## megt10

Sunday we went to the theater to see In the Heights. It was an afternoon performance so I was able to dress down a little. I can't wear any heels at the moment because of the knee and the blisters that I got from pushing the wheelchair at the LA County Fair on Friday. I wore my oh so cute red Dior bag with Rene Caovilla sandals a DVF dress and Hermes shawl. I have had this dress for over a year and haven't worn it because I keep forgetting to take it to the cleaners and have them add a snap. I fixed the problem by adding a stick pin that I have had since my business days. I used to wear it with my jackets. It worked perfectly. Now that the dress is in the dry cleaning bag I will get that snap added.


----------



## Cilifene

Always New LV said:


> Last day to wear white!
> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121202



Welcome  Love your outfit - you look great....



megt10 said:


> Sunday we went to the theater to see In the Heights. It was an afternoon performance so I was able to dress down a little. I can't wear any heels at the moment because of the knee and the blisters that I got from pushing the wheelchair at the LA County Fair on Friday. I wore my oh so cute red Dior bag with Rene Caovilla sandals a DVF dress and Hermes shawl. I have had this dress for over a year and haven't worn it because I keep forgetting to take it to the cleaners and have them add a snap. I fixed the problem by adding a stick pin that I have had since my business days. I used to wear it with my jackets. It worked perfectly. Now that the dress is in the dry cleaning bag I will get that snap added.



Looking fantastic in flats too Meg 
Ymer (the Siamese) is in pain now cause the calicivirus has gone worse  just gave him medicine for the pain. We'll call the vet again tomorrow to have the vet come to us to minimize the stress on Ymers last vet appointment.....


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Sunday we went to the theater to see In the Heights. It was an afternoon performance so I was able to dress down a little. I can't wear any heels at the moment because of the knee and the blisters that I got from pushing the wheelchair at the LA County Fair on Friday. I wore my oh so cute red Dior bag with Rene Caovilla sandals a DVF dress and Hermes shawl. I have had this dress for over a year and haven't worn it because I keep forgetting to take it to the cleaners and have them add a snap. I fixed the problem by adding a stick pin that I have had since my business days. I used to wear it with my jackets. It worked perfectly. Now that the dress is in the dry cleaning bag I will get that snap added.


Great outfit!


----------



## Always New LV

@Cilifene, thanks, turn Big 5-0 last Nov! 
Lost 17 lb 3 months ago. Feeling fabulous !


----------



## Cilifene

Always New LV said:


> @Cilifene, thanks, turn Big 5-0 last Nov!
> *Lost 17 lb 3 months ago.* Feeling fabulous !



Wow, that's great..


----------



## Trudysmom

Always New LV said:


> @Cilifene, thanks, turn Big 5-0 last Nov!
> Lost 17 lb 3 months ago. Feeling fabulous !


That is great!


----------



## Trudysmom

I went shopping with my sister today. I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine Satchel.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Sunday we went to the theater to see In the Heights. It was an afternoon performance so I was able to dress down a little. I can't wear any heels at the moment because of the knee and the blisters that I got from pushing the wheelchair at the LA County Fair on Friday. I wore my oh so cute red Dior bag with Rene Caovilla sandals a DVF dress and Hermes shawl. I have had this dress for over a year and haven't worn it because I keep forgetting to take it to the cleaners and have them add a snap. I fixed the problem by adding a stick pin that I have had since my business days. I used to wear it with my jackets. It worked perfectly. Now that the dress is in the dry cleaning bag I will get that snap added.


Such a cute outfit, Meg! I love the red Dior saddle bag. Funny coincidence... I was in the mood to carry a red bag too! I switched into my Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Flame (bright red) for the week.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *Ymer (the Siamese) is in pain now cause the calicivirus has gone worse*  just gave him medicine for the pain. We'll call the vet again tomorrow to have the vet come to us to minimize the stress on Ymers last vet appointment.....



I'm so sorry to hear about Ymer. It's so hard when our pets are in pain, because we can't tell them that we are going to make it better.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today. I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine Satchel.


It looks terrific with that pretty blouse, Trudys!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Went to the LA county fair yesterday. I wore my mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for pushing the wheelchair. I had thought it was too small after I got it and only used it one time since last December. I gave it a try as I thought perhaps I would sell it. It's a keeper. The shoulder strap distributes the weight of the bag evenly and was so comfortable to wear. Misha was not happy that we were leaving.


Looking good, Meg!
Our Barnstable County Fair is so damn dirty I feel like wearing a hazmat suit!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't felt well for a while so I was glad to be able to go out for a while today. Hubby took me to Dillard's to look at the handbags.
> 
> I wore my D&B florentine satchel with pockets in natural.


Lovely, Trudy! Did you buy a new bag at Dillard's?



Always New LV said:


> Last day to wear white!
> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121202


Welcome, Always! Great outfit...casual chic!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Sunday we went to the theater to see In the Heights. It was an afternoon performance so I was able to dress down a little. I can't wear any heels at the moment because of the knee and the blisters that I got from pushing the wheelchair at the LA County Fair on Friday. I wore my oh so cute red Dior bag with Rene Caovilla sandals a DVF dress and Hermes shawl. I have had this dress for over a year and haven't worn it because I keep forgetting to take it to the cleaners and have them add a snap. I fixed the problem by adding a stick pin that I have had since my business days. I used to wear it with my jackets. It worked perfectly. Now that the dress is in the dry cleaning bag I will get that snap added.


You know I love the Dior Saddlebag!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ymer (the Siamese) is in pain now cause the calicivirus has gone worse  just gave him medicine for the pain. We'll call the vet again tomorrow to have the vet come to us to minimize the stress on Ymers last vet appointment.....


Sending prayers for Ymer...poor little thing!


----------



## skyqueen

Always New LV said:


> @Cilifene, thanks, turn Big 5-0 last Nov!
> Lost 17 lb 3 months ago. Feeling fabulous !


Good for you...congrats!



Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today. I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine Satchel.


What a color, Trudy! The bag looks great with your top!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Lovely, Trudy! Did you buy a new bag at Dillard's?
> 
> 
> Welcome, Always! Great outfit...casual chic!


No, I didn't get anything. I didn't find a bag I wanted.


----------



## skyqueen

Hope all the US gals had a nice RELAXING Labor Day!
Feeling kind of depressed because I know what's coming around the corner. UGH!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> No, I didn't get anything. I didn't find a bag I wanted.


I would think it wouldn't be easy for you to find any more bags. LOL!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> I would think it wouldn't be easy for you to find any more bags. LOL!


I only collect a few styles in two brands so it is kind of hard.  It's fun to look though.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today. I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine Satchel.



Gorgeous in blue Trudy.....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Ymer. It's so hard when our pets are in pain, because we can't tell them that we are going to make it better.





skyqueen said:


> Sending prayers for Ymer...poor little thing!



Thanks Elaine and SQ, he is a little better this morning - we'll see how the day goes


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Hope all the US gals had a nice RELAXING Labor Day!
> Feeling kind of depressed because I know what's *coming around the corner*. UGH!



What is coming? :wondering


----------



## Cilifene

Had the red Soft Lockit out on Monday my day off.


----------



## Cilifene

*Uldarikke* my notice the two tiny bracelets. I just said the other day that I don't wear bracelets  these are from The Heart Association to support women's hart diseases.
They are so cute made of leather and nickel free metal.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Had the red Soft Lockit out on Monday my day off.



You may not wear bracelets but you certainly look good with them on your wrists plus your outfit was great. Sorry you have had to deal with serious illness with you sweet cat. So very hard.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Welcome  Love your outfit - you look great....
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fantastic in flats too Meg
> Ymer (the Siamese) is in pain now cause the calicivirus has gone worse  just gave him medicine for the pain. We'll call the vet again tomorrow to have the vet come to us to minimize the stress on Ymers last vet appointment.....


Thanks, C. I am so sorry about Ymer. Sending yopu big hugs.


Trudysmom said:


> Great outfit!


Thank you.


Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today. I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine Satchel.


Great outfit Trudy. I love the color of your bag.


ElainePG said:


> Such a cute outfit, Meg! I love the red Dior saddle bag. Funny coincidence... I was in the mood to carry a red bag too! I switched into my Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Flame (bright red) for the week.


Thanks, Elaine. I am always drawn to red and blue bags.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Looking good, Meg!
> Our Barnstable County Fair is so damn dirty I feel like wearing a hazmat suit!


Thanks, SQ. Ours is mostly concrete except for the area where they have the animals. I was sure glad to get home and get a shower.


skyqueen said:


> You know I love the Dior Saddlebag!!!


 I know you do. I love it too. It really holds quite a lot for such a small bag.


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> *Uldarikke* my notice the two tiny bracelets. I just said the other day that I don't wear bracelets  these are from The Heart Association to support women's hart diseases.
> They are so cute made of leather and nickel free metal.



Hugs to Ymer and you!
I LOVE those bracelets! Great colours too.....


----------



## udalrike

Speaking of bracelets: Yesterday was my birthday so I could add some new trollbeads....


----------



## udalrike

Meg, you look great!! Wonderful bag too!


----------



## udalrike

Welcome, Always!!!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Hope all the US gals had a nice RELAXING Labor Day!
> Feeling kind of depressed because I know what's coming around the corner. UGH!


Aww, I know it is that time of year when it starts to get really cold and snow is coming. I am the opposite I am getting really excited. Cooler weather is just around the corner for us. Yesterday it was 106 here, with more of the same today. I can't wait until it is at least jacket weather.


Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine and SQ, he is a little better this morning - we'll see how the day goes


Sending lots of prayers for little Ymer. It's so hard watching our animals get old. Nick my papillon will be 13 this month and I think has so cognitive issues going on. He is starting to get agitated at night. Every night he lays down on my side of the bed and starts whining. Always about 7 pm. I take him out he is fine for about 20 minutes and starts over again. Last night, I just had to turn my light out at 8:30 and go to sleep because I couldn't take it anymore. I need to make an appointment at the vet for him. I have videotaped it on my phone to show the vet what I am talking about. 


Cilifene said:


> Had the red Soft Lockit out on Monday my day off.


Love your outfit and shawl. So pretty.


Cilifene said:


> *Uldarikke* my notice the two tiny bracelets. I just said the other day that I don't wear bracelets  these are from The Heart Association to support women's hart diseases.
> They are so cute made of leather and nickel free metal.



These are adorable.


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Speaking of bracelets: Yesterday was my birthday so I could add some new trollbeads....
> 
> View attachment 3122666
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122667


Happy Birthday, Udalrike. Love the bracelets!


udalrike said:


> Meg, you look great!! Wonderful bag too!



Thank you.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You may not wear bracelets but you certainly look good with them on your wrists plus your outfit was great. Sorry you have had to deal with serious illness with you sweet cat. So very hard.



Thanks Izzy ....



udalrike said:


> Hugs to Ymer and you!
> I LOVE those bracelets! Great colours too.....



Thanks Udalrike ...



udalrike said:


> Speaking of bracelets: Yesterday was my birthday so I could add some new trollbeads....
> 
> View attachment 3122666
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122667



Congrats dear! ...Gorgeous......


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear Cilifene and Meg!!!!!

Sorry to hear that Nick has these problems now, Meg! Thinking of you!


----------



## udalrike

Vasco had cognitive issues too when he was old. He sometimes even did not seem to recognize me. (


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Aww, I know it is that time of year when it starts to get really cold and snow is coming. I am the opposite I am getting really excited. Cooler weather is just around the corner for us. Yesterday it was 106 here, with more of the same today. I can't wait until it is at least jacket weather.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers for little Ymer. It's so hard watching our animals get old. Nick my papillon will be 13 this month and I think has so cognitive issues going on. He is starting to get agitated at night. Every night he lays down on my side of the bed and starts whining. Always about 7 pm. I take him out he is fine for about 20 minutes and starts over again. Last night, I just had to turn my light out at 8:30 and go to sleep because I couldn't take it anymore. I need to make an appointment at the vet for him. I have videotaped it on my phone to show the vet what I am talking about.
> 
> Love your outfit and shawl. So pretty.
> 
> 
> These are adorable.



Thanks Meg.!!! Oh poor Nick, hope you get an appointment soon....
Actually, Ymer is only 5½ years. Got diagnosed with Calici virus when he was only ½ year old had an ear infection when he was 1 year. Got all his teeth removed cause of the Calici virus except the canines when he was 2 years old. 
The medicine for pains works fine, but we hope to get him to the vet this Friday....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Had the red Soft Lockit out on Monday my day off.


I just love this entire outfit, cilifene! I've seen you carry the Lockit as more of a dress-up bag, but it also looks perfect as a more casual bag. Now that I've found my patent leather bag for our predicted winter heavy rains, I'm going to take a serious look at the Lockit. Maybe we will be bag twins!

I also have been meaning to tell you that I took your advice and bought a pair of Wolford tights... the same kind that you wear (50S, or 50 something else, I think they're called?). They fit me perfectly! And they are so very comfortable! I bought them from Nordstrom so I could return them if they didn't work, but they DID work, so I was happy. I even wrote a review for the Nordstrom web site, because I was so happy! 

I love that they give a tiny bit of support, but I can still breathe. A little better, at least for me, than Spanx. Although Spank tights have a lot of cute patterns, like diamonds, and cables, which are fun in the winter.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Speaking of bracelets: Yesterday was my birthday so I could add some new trollbeads....
> 
> View attachment 3122666
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122667


Happy birthday, Uli... pretty bracelets!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I just love this entire outfit, cilifene! I've seen you carry the Lockit as more of a dress-up bag, but it also looks perfect as a more casual bag. Now that I've found my patent leather bag for our predicted winter heavy rains, I'm going to take a serious look at the Lockit. Maybe we will be bag twins!
> 
> I also have been meaning to tell you that I took your advice and bought a pair of Wolford tights... the same kind that you wear (50S, or 50 something else, I think they're called?). They fit me perfectly! And they are so very comfortable! I bought them from Nordstrom so I could return them if they didn't work, but they DID work, so I was happy. I even wrote a review for the Nordstrom web site, because I was so happy!
> 
> I love that they give a tiny bit of support, but I can still breathe. A little better, at least for me, than Spanx. Although Spank tights have a lot of cute patterns, like diamonds, and cables, which are fun in the winter.



Thanks Elaine! ..I'm excited to see what you decide at LV  
I'm SO happy that Wolford is working great for you.....


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Vasco had cognitive issues too when he was old. He sometimes even did not seem to recognize me. (



Oh, that must have been hard ....


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Elaine!!


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> Oh, that must have been hard ....



It was. Once I wanted to hug him and he bit me (not too much but it hurt).
If he would have been the "old Vasco" he would never have bitten me....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> What is coming? :wondering


THE SNOW!!!



Cilifene said:


> Had the red Soft Lockit out on Monday my day off.


Gorgeous with your jacket!



Cilifene said:


> *Uldarikke* my notice the two tiny bracelets. I just said the other day that I don't wear bracelets  these are from The Heart Association to support women's hart diseases.
> They are so cute made of leather and nickel free metal.


Looks great and a wonderful cause!


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Speaking of bracelets: Yesterday was my birthday so I could add some new trollbeads....
> 
> View attachment 3122666
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122667


Happy (belated) Birthday, Udalrike! 
The trollbeads are cool!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> THE SNOW!!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous with your jacket!
> 
> 
> Looks great and a wonderful cause!



Thanks dear!  ... Oh, the snow...


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Skyqueen!!!


----------



## udalrike

Today is our 31st wedding anniversary ( and the birthday of our daughter) so I could add two more beads to the bracelet.
Last picture of it, I promise!!!


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Today is our 31st wedding anniversary ( and the birthday of our daughter) so I could add two more beads to the bracelet.
> Last picture of it, I promise!!!
> 
> View attachment 3123729



Beautiful - and happy anniversary dear


----------



## udalrike

Thank you very much, Cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

We went to Fishermans Wharf for lunch and I carried my Nantucket Basket/Purse for the first time. There was no time for a model shot, but here's the purse posing with my lunch!

And a close-up of the hand-carved whale on the top.

Thanks again, skyqueen, for connecting me with the shop on Nantucket. They were great to deal with, and I just adore the purse. Of course I would have loved a vintage one, like the ladies in your area carry, but I'm still thrilled with this new one.


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> Today is our 31st wedding anniversary ( and the birthday of our daughter) so I could add two more beads to the bracelet.
> Last picture of it, I promise!!!
> 
> View attachment 3123729


Happy anniversary, Uli! 31 years is great!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> We went to Fishermans Wharf for lunch and I carried my Nantucket Basket/Purse for the first time. There was no time for a model shot, but here's the purse posing with my lunch!
> 
> And a close-up of the hand-carved whale on the top.
> 
> Thanks again, skyqueen, for connecting me with the shop on Nantucket. They were great to deal with, and I just adore the purse. Of course I would have loved a vintage one, like the ladies in your area carry, but I'm still thrilled with this new one.



This is so cute Elaine - and my kind of food


----------



## megt10

udalrike said:


> Today is our 31st wedding anniversary ( and the birthday of our daughter) so I could add two more beads to the bracelet.
> Last picture of it, I promise!!!
> 
> View attachment 3123729


Happy Anniversary! Love the bead bracelet.


ElainePG said:


> We went to Fishermans Wharf for lunch and I carried my Nantucket Basket/Purse for the first time. There was no time for a model shot, but here's the purse posing with my lunch!
> 
> And a close-up of the hand-carved whale on the top.
> 
> Thanks again, skyqueen, for connecting me with the shop on Nantucket. They were great to deal with, and I just adore the purse. Of course I would have loved a vintage one, like the ladies in your area carry, but I'm still thrilled with this new one.



Adorable Elaine. Lunch looks fabulous. Now I am hungry.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> This is so cute Elaine - and my kind of food





megt10 said:


> Adorable Elaine. Lunch looks fabulous. Now I am hungry.



Thank you, Meg & Cilifene! I love to eat seafood. It's a good thing I live right on the coast! Cooking is really easy. Just go to the fish market, have a discussion with the owner (who works behind the counter) about what just came in on the boat that morning, have him wrap some of it up for me, stop at the little grocery story for fresh veggies, and presto! Dinner!

(Except tonight. It's even too hot to put the oven on for the few minutes it takes to cook fish. We're having ice cream sundaes for dinner! No, not AFTER dinner... FOR dinner!)


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Meg & Cilifene! I love to eat seafood. It's a good thing I live right on the coast! Cooking is really easy. Just go to the fish market, have a discussion with the owner (who works behind the counter) about what just came in on the boat that morning, have him wrap some of it up for me, stop at the little grocery story for fresh veggies, and presto! Dinner!
> 
> (Except tonight. It's even too hot to put the oven on for the few minutes it takes to cook fish. We're having ice cream sundaes for dinner! No, not AFTER dinner... FOR dinner!)



Haha, I could do ice cream FOR dinner too


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Meg & Cilifene! I love to eat seafood. It's a good thing I live right on the coast! Cooking is really easy. Just go to the fish market, have a discussion with the owner (who works behind the counter) about what just came in on the boat that morning, have him wrap some of it up for me, stop at the little grocery story for fresh veggies, and presto! Dinner!
> 
> (Except tonight. It's even too hot to put the oven on for the few minutes it takes to cook fish. We're having ice cream sundaes for dinner! No, not AFTER dinner... FOR dinner!)



Btw, Elaine go see the Montaigne in empreinte leather from LV - it comes in three sizes. The smallest is with long strap for crossbody, and isn't that small for a BB ...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Meg & Cilifene! I love to eat seafood. It's a good thing I live right on the coast! Cooking is really easy. Just go to the fish market, have a discussion with the owner (who works behind the counter) about what just came in on the boat that morning, have him wrap some of it up for me, stop at the little grocery story for fresh veggies, and presto! Dinner!
> 
> (Except tonight. It's even too hot to put the oven on for the few minutes it takes to cook fish. *We're having ice cream sundaes for dinner!* No, not AFTER dinner... FOR dinner!)



Now I am really envious! How hot is it there? It was 108 yesterday here. Today in the high 90's. Yesterday we also had a huge wind storm and it was so humid that we got some sprinkles.


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> We went to Fishermans Wharf for lunch and I carried my Nantucket Basket/Purse for the first time. There was no time for a model shot, but here's the purse posing with my lunch!
> 
> And a close-up of the hand-carved whale on the top.
> 
> Thanks again, skyqueen, for connecting me with the shop on Nantucket. They were great to deal with, and I just adore the purse. Of course I would have loved a vintage one, like the ladies in your area carry, but I'm still thrilled with this new one.


Very pretty photo and purse.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Btw, Elaine go see the Montaigne in empreinte leather from LV - it comes in three sizes. The smallest is with long strap for crossbody, and isn't that small for a BB ...


I'll check it out, cilifene... thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Now I am really envious! How hot is it there? It was 108 yesterday here. Today in the high 90's. Yesterday we also had a huge wind storm and it was so humid that we got some sprinkles.


Oh, it's a LOT hotter down where you are. I really shouldn't kvetch. It only got as high as 91 degrees the other days, and every day it's getting a little cooler. But this is unusually hot for us, and we don't have air conditioning because it ordinarily never gets about 75 degrees.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty photo and purse.


Thank you, Trudys!


----------



## lisaob22

Cilifene said:


> Had the red Soft Lockit out on Monday my day off.


Beautiful! Love the whole outfit! I have the soft locket in Galent...and now you are tempting me to get the red also


----------



## barbee

udalrike said:


> Today is our 31st wedding anniversary ( and the birthday of our daughter) so I could add two more beads to the bracelet.
> Last picture of it, I promise!!!
> 
> View attachment 3123729


 Love your bracelet, along with the jade.  And happy anniverary, along with the recent birthday.  I have an anniversary in early October.  Will have to remember which one...and my husband and I always get confused on the date--I wonder what that says about us???!!!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Btw, Elaine go see the Montaigne in empreinte leather from LV - it comes in three sizes. The smallest is with long strap for crossbody, and isn't that small for a BB ...


Cilifene, I believe you are becoming an SA for Louis Vuitton.  Any commission needs to go from Elaine to you!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Love your bracelet, along with the jade.  And happy anniverary, along with the recent birthday.  I have an anniversary in early October.  Will have to remember which one...and *my husband and I always get confused on the date--I wonder what that says about us*???!!!


That's funny, barbee! The only reason The Hubster & I are able to remember is that we both were 30 when we got married. So it's easy to add 30 to whatever our current age is (assuming we can remember that, LOL!).

Anyway, I remember we looked at each other on our honeymoon and realized that on our 30th wedding anniversary we'd both be SIXTY YEARS OLD! And that seemed sooooooo old!!!!!

Well, last May we celebrated our *37th* wedding anniversary. YOU do the math!


----------



## 19flowers

barbee said:


> Cilifene, I believe you are becoming an SA for Louis Vuitton.  Any commission needs to go from Elaine to you!




I agree - Cilifene is our LV expert!


----------



## Cilifene

lisaob22 said:


> Beautiful! Love the whole outfit! I have the soft locket in Galent...and now you are tempting me to get the red also



Thanks very much lisaob,  galet is so beautiful.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene, I believe you are becoming an SA for Louis Vuitton.  Any commission needs to go from Elaine to you!





19flowers said:


> I agree - Cilifene is our LV expert!



He he, thanks ladies


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> We went to Fishermans Wharf for lunch and I carried my Nantucket Basket/Purse for the first time. There was no time for a model shot, but here's the purse posing with my lunch!
> 
> And a close-up of the hand-carved whale on the top.
> 
> Thanks again, skyqueen, for connecting me with the shop on Nantucket. They were great to deal with, and I just adore the purse. Of course I would have loved a vintage one, like the ladies in your area carry, but I'm still thrilled with this new one.


 Your Nantucket basket is amazing, Elaine!


----------



## udalrike

barbee said:


> your nantucket basket is amazing, elaine!



+1


----------



## udalrike

Thank you , Barbee!!!
For how long have you been married?


----------



## Cilifene

Ok, I have great news about Ymer. He had surgery today and should have many pain free years  got all four canines removed so hopefully the calicivirus won't give him anymore trouble in the mouth as he doesn't have any teeth left now.


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful news, Cilifene!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, it's a LOT hotter down where you are. I really shouldn't kvetch. It only got as high as 91 degrees the other days, and every day it's getting a little cooler. But this is unusually hot for us, and we don't have air conditioning because it ordinarily never gets about 75 degrees.


Oh, 91 is plenty hot when you don't have air conditioning. I couldn't stand it. I am ok during the day if it is a bit too hot in the house but at night it has to be cool.


Cilifene said:


> Ok, I have great news about Ymer. He had surgery today and should have many pain free years  got all four canines removed so hopefully the calicivirus won't give him anymore trouble in the mouth as he doesn't have any teeth left now.


Oh that is wonderful news C! I hope that he recovers from the surgery quickly and is pain free for the rest of his life. Poor little guy.


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> Wonderful news, Cilifene!!!!!!





megt10 said:


> Oh, 91 is plenty hot when you don't have air conditioning. I couldn't stand it. I am ok during the day if it is a bit too hot in the house but at night it has to be cool.
> 
> Oh that is wonderful news C! I hope that he recovers from the surgery quickly and is pain free for the rest of his life. Poor little guy.



Thanks my friends!  he is a tuff little Siamese already eating dry food I'm sure he'll recover very quickly.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Ok, I have great news about Ymer. He had surgery today and should have many pain free years  got all four canines removed so hopefully the calicivirus won't give him anymore trouble in the mouth as he doesn't have any teeth left now.



Fabulous news, Silicone!


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Ok, I have great news about Ymer. He had surgery today and should have many pain free years  got all four canines removed so hopefully the calicivirus won't give him anymore trouble in the mouth as he doesn't have any teeth left now.




great news!   hope he has a fast recovery and many, many more years with you.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Your Nantucket basket is amazing, Elaine!





udalrike said:


> +1



Thank you both!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Ok, I have great news about Ymer. He had surgery today and should have many pain free years  got all four canines removed so hopefully the calicivirus won't give him anymore trouble in the mouth as he doesn't have any teeth left now.


That is wonderful news, cilifene! So glad to hear that he will not be in pain. I assume he will not have any trouble eating soft food?


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> Ok, I have great news about Ymer. He had surgery today and should have many pain free years  got all four canines removed so hopefully the calicivirus won't give him anymore trouble in the mouth as he doesn't have any teeth left now.


I hope he will be much better now.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to lunch and I wore my D&B Turquoise Pocket Satchel.


----------



## Always New LV

Attended a wedding  with Fendi By the Way bag right after losing 17lb a few months back. I would say I was quite proud of myself to be able to look good in this outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

Always New LV said:


> Attended a wedding  with Fendi By the Way bag right after losing 17lb a few months back. I would say I was quite proud of myself to be able to look good in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125080


You look terrific! Great job with the weight loss!

The Fendi bag is adorable. What size is it?


----------



## Always New LV

I think it is mini. My full size wallets do not fit inside.


----------



## ElainePG

ElainePG said:


> You look terrific! Great job with the weight loss!
> 
> The Fendi bag is adorable. What size is it?


Thank you. I'm looking at the one which is 11" long, but I haven't tried it IRL. I'm going to the Fendi boutique in S.F. next month, and I'm looking forward to seeing if it works for me. The photos look great, but it's hard to buy a bag from a photo!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Fabulous news, Silicone!





19flowers said:


> great news!   hope he has a fast recovery and many, many more years with you.





ElainePG said:


> That is wonderful news, cilifene! So glad to hear that he will not be in pain. I assume he will not have any trouble eating soft food?





Trudysmom said:


> I hope he will be much better now.




Thanks dear friends. Ymer is better already!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and I wore my D&B Turquoise Pocket Satchel.





Always New LV said:


> Attended a wedding  with Fendi By the Way bag right after losing 17lb a few months back. I would say I was quite proud of myself to be able to look good in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125080



Looking great


----------



## skyqueen

udalrike said:


> Today is our 31st wedding anniversary ( and the birthday of our daughter) so I could add two more beads to the bracelet.
> Last picture of it, I promise!!!
> 
> View attachment 3123729


Happy Anniversary...31 years is a damn miracle!



ElainePG said:


> We went to Fishermans Wharf for lunch and I carried my Nantucket Basket/Purse for the first time. There was no time for a model shot, but here's the purse posing with my lunch!
> 
> And a close-up of the hand-carved whale on the top.
> 
> Thanks again, skyqueen, for connecting me with the shop on Nantucket. They were great to deal with, and I just adore the purse. Of course I would have loved a vintage one, like the ladies in your area carry, but I'm still thrilled with this new one.


Now that's a bag, Elaine...won't see too many of these!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ok, I have great news about Ymer. He had surgery today and should have many pain free years  got all four canines removed so hopefully the calicivirus won't give him anymore trouble in the mouth as he doesn't have any teeth left now.


Poor little thing...but at least out of pain!


----------



## Izzy48

Always New LV said:


> Attended a wedding  with Fendi By the Way bag right after losing 17lb a few months back. I would say I was quite proud of myself to be able to look good in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125080



I see  yours is the small with the croc tail. Great looking bag and I know you will enjoy it. My By The Way was purchased on the first release of the bag. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine. You look lovely!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear friends. Ymer is better already!



Cilifene, just saw my post and the way your name was spelled. I cannot imagine how that happened but please pardon the mistake! Thrilled Ymer is better and will enjoy many more years. One of my Boston Terriers was in critical care for a day but thankfully the veterinary doctors were able to stabilize him and he is recuperating at home.
 It would have broken my heart to lose him at 7 years old but it always hurts terribly when we lose them because they become a part of our families.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> That is wonderful news, cilifene! So glad to hear that he will not be in pain. I assume he will not have any trouble eating soft food?





skyqueen said:


> Poor little thing...but at least out of pain!



Thanks, he will do fine without the canines and he have lived without all the other teeth for three years now. Actually he won't eat soft food he only eats dry food that he just swallow.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, just saw my post and the way your name was spelled. I cannot imagine how that happened but please pardon the mistake! Thrilled Ymer is better and will enjoy many more years. One of my Boston Terriers was in critical care for a day but thankfully the veterinary doctors were able to stabilize him and he is recuperating at home.
> It would have broken my heart to lose him at 7 years old but it always hurts terribly when we lose them because they become a part of our families.



Lol, I did laugh when I saw it dear Izzy   oh dear, how old does Boston Terriers gets? Yeah they do become family members .....


----------



## Always New LV

Izzy48 said:


> I see  yours is the small with the croc tail. Great looking bag and I know you will enjoy it. My By The Way was purchased on the first release of the bag. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine. You look lovely!




Thanks very much for your kind comments. I love the By the Way very much. I use it day time as well as special occasion. A very versatile bag.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and I wore my D&B Turquoise Pocket Satchel.


What a color, Trudy! As always...perfectly color coordinated!



Always New LV said:


> Attended a wedding  with Fendi By the Way bag right after losing 17lb a few months back. I would say I was quite proud of myself to be able to look good in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125080


You look terrific, Always...perfect weight!
And your arms look great.......................


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, just saw my post and the way your name was spelled. I cannot imagine how that happened but please pardon the mistake! Thrilled Ymer is better and will enjoy many more years. One of my Boston Terriers was in critical care for a day but thankfully the veterinary doctors were able to stabilize him and he is recuperating at home.
> It would have broken my heart to lose him at 7 years old but it always hurts terribly when we lose them because they become a part of our families.


Do you use voice to text, Izzy? That can wreak havoc.
Sending prayers to Pippin!


----------



## skyqueen

Yesterday was a gorgeous day and we went to a Barnstable Land Trust Fundraiser. The Land Trust buys land to keep it in conservation and pristine. Especially important on Cape Cod with just so much land! Different groups from The Berkley School of Music, right on Craigville Beach...at my beach club. 
Felt right at home!
And yes...that's a V&T. Yum! [emoji41]


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and I wore my D&B Turquoise Pocket Satchel.


I love the color of this bag. It is so pretty.


Always New LV said:


> Attended a wedding  with Fendi By the Way bag right after losing 17lb a few months back. I would say I was quite proud of myself to be able to look good in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125080


You look stunning. Congratulations on your weight loss. 


Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, just saw my post and the way your name was spelled. I cannot imagine how that happened but please pardon the mistake! Thrilled Ymer is better and will enjoy many more years. One of my Boston Terriers was in critical care for a day but thankfully the veterinary doctors were able to stabilize him and he is recuperating at home.
> It would have broken my heart to lose him at 7 years old but it always hurts terribly when we lose them because they become a part of our families.


Oh I am so glad he is okay Izzy. 


skyqueen said:


> Yesterday was a gorgeous day and we went to a Barnstable Land Trust Fundraiser. The Land Trust buys land to keep it in conservation and pristine. Especially important on Cape Cod with just so much land! Different groups from The Berkley School of Music, right on Craigville Beach...at my beach club.
> Felt right at home!
> And yes...that's a V&T. Yum! [emoji41]


Wow, you look amazing SQ. It looks like a great time too.


----------



## megt10

L' Shanah Tovah to all of my Jewish friends. May you have a beautiful and blessed New Year!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Yesterday was a gorgeous day and we went to a Barnstable Land Trust Fundraiser. The Land Trust buys land to keep it in conservation and pristine. Especially important on Cape Cod with just so much land! Different groups from The Berkley School of Music, right on Craigville Beach...at my beach club.
> Felt right at home!
> And yes...that's a V&T. Yum! [emoji41]



Looking sharp in black and pink &#128526;&#128079;


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> L' Shanah Tovah to all of my Jewish friends. May you have a beautiful and blessed New Year!


L'shanah tovah tikatevu v'tichatemu. And may you have a sweet year, my friend.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Yesterday was a gorgeous day and we went to a Barnstable Land Trust Fundraiser. The Land Trust buys land to keep it in conservation and pristine. Especially important on Cape Cod with just so much land! Different groups from The Berkley School of Music, right on Craigville Beach...at my beach club.
> Felt right at home!
> And yes...that's a V&T. Yum! [emoji41]


You look so great, SQ, all dressed up & then barefoot in the sand. SUCH a Cape Cod look!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, just saw my post and the way your name was spelled. I cannot imagine how that happened but please pardon the mistake! Thrilled Ymer is better and will enjoy many more years. *One of my Boston Terriers was in critical care for a day but thankfully the veterinary doctors were able to stabilize him and he is recuperating at home.*
> It would have broken my heart to lose him at 7 years old but it always hurts terribly when we lose them because they become a part of our families.



Oh, dear! Poor little fella! I'm so glad he's stable and recuperating... what a terrible thing that would have been. I hope he bounces back quickly.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> L'shanah tovah tikatevu v'tichatemu. And may you have a sweet year, my friend.



Thank you, Elaine. Are you going to services tonight? We have gotten out of the habit of going, but tonight and tomorrow morning is a must. I have no idea what to wear as the weather has just been crazy. Do I dress for the heat outside or the AC inside? Last year, Rosh Hashana services were not overly air conditioned, but since it has been awhile since we have gone who knows.


----------



## oreo713

L'shana tova ....a sweet and happy New Year to all.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Yesterday was a gorgeous day and we went to a Barnstable Land Trust Fundraiser. The Land Trust buys land to keep it in conservation and pristine. Especially important on Cape Cod with just so much land! Different groups from The Berkley School of Music, right on Craigville Beach...at my beach club.
> Felt right at home!
> And yes...that's a V&T. Yum! [emoji41]



Looking fabulous as always SQ!!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. Are you going to services tonight? We have gotten out of the habit of going, but tonight and tomorrow morning is a must. I have no idea what to wear as the weather has just been crazy. Do I dress for the heat outside or the AC inside? Last year, Rosh Hashana services were not overly air conditioned, but since it has been awhile since we have gone who knows.



Decisions, decisions....lol  dress for inside Meg....you're going to be there or a few hours. Or....dress for outside, just make sure you have a wrap with you...


I wish I was able to go to services this year,.  Unfortunately I am not really up for it.  And to boot, the only time the surgeon has available this week is Tuesday, the second day of Rosh Hashannah .  I hope I am forgiven, but I really didn't have much of a choice as I need to take care of this issue ASAP.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Decisions, decisions....lol  dress for inside Meg....you're going to be there or a few hours. Or....dress for outside, just make sure you have a wrap with you...
> 
> 
> I wish I was able to go to services this year,.  Unfortunately I am not really up for it.  And to boot, the only time the surgeon has available this week is Tuesday, the second day of Rosh Hashannah .  I hope I am forgiven, but I really didn't have much of a choice as I need to take care of this issue ASAP.



Oh, I am so sorry that you aren't well Oreo. I will say an extra prayer for you.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Oh, I am so sorry that you aren't well Oreo. I will say an extra prayer for you.



Thanks Meg....is it what it is unfortunately....hoping for the best possible scenario.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Decisions, decisions....lol  dress for inside Meg....you're going to be there or a few hours. Or....dress for outside, just make sure you have a wrap with you...
> 
> 
> I wish I was able to go to services this year,.  Unfortunately I am not really up for it.  And to boot, the only time the surgeon has available this week is Tuesday, the second day of Rosh Hashannah .  I hope I am forgiven, but I really didn't have much of a choice as I need to take care of this issue ASAP.


Of course you know this, but your first obligation is ALWAYS to your health. That trumps going to services, and even fasting on Yom Kippur.

I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. *Are you going to services tonight?* We have gotten out of the habit of going, but tonight and tomorrow morning is a must. I have no idea what to wear as the weather has just been crazy. Do I dress for the heat outside or the AC inside? Last year, Rosh Hashana services were not overly air conditioned, but since it has been awhile since we have gone who knows.



We're going to be with my Mom for dinner tonight, but not for services, just for dinner in her communal dining room. I'm already dressed for the evening... wearing a Leota dress and carrying my Marc Jacobs Mini54 bag. The weather has finally turned a bit more reasonable, so I can actually wear a cardigan! My H scarf is appropriate for Rosh Hashanah: _L'Arbre de Vie_... Tree of Life.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Yesterday was a gorgeous day and we went to a Barnstable Land Trust Fundraiser. The Land Trust buys land to keep it in conservation and pristine. Especially important on Cape Cod with just so much land! Different groups from The Berkley School of Music, right on Craigville Beach...at my beach club.
> Felt right at home!
> And yes...that's a V&T. Yum! [emoji41]



You look marvelous!! To answer your other question, no I didn't use voice to text and I know I didn't type what was printed. Just drives me nuts to see things like that.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> We're going to be with my Mom for dinner tonight, but not for services, just for dinner in her communal dining room. I'm already dressed for the evening... wearing a Leota dress and carrying my Marc Jacobs Mini54 bag. The weather has finally turned a bit more reasonable, so I can actually wear a cardigan! My H scarf is appropriate for Rosh Hashanah: _L'Arbre de Vie_... Tree of Life.



Really a nice outfit, you look great. Love the pop of color!.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> We're going to be with my Mom for dinner tonight, but not for services, just for dinner in her communal dining room. I'm already dressed for the evening... wearing a Leota dress and carrying my Marc Jacobs Mini54 bag. The weather has finally turned a bit more reasonable, so I can actually wear a cardigan! My H scarf is appropriate for Rosh Hashanah: _L'Arbre de Vie_... Tree of Life.



Looking great elaine, did you get new glasses? Looks perfect


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Of course you know this, but your first obligation is ALWAYS to your health. That trumps going to services, and even fasting on Yom Kippur.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday.



Thank you so much Elaine....L'shana tova to you and yours!!!


----------



## Purseloco

May I join I'm 54. I been browsing for awhile.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Really a nice outfit, you look great. Love the pop of color!.


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Looking great elaine, did you get new glasses? Looks perfect


Thank you, cilifene! And yes, I did get a second pair of glasses. I still have the others (the turquoise ones by Coach)... these new ones are by Tiffany, and i like them because they are very lightweight. The Hubster encouraged me to get the 2nd pair. He says to think of glasses like jewelry... you wouldn't just own one necklace! Wasn't that sweet of him?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thank you so much Elaine....L'shana tova to you and yours!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Purseloco said:


> May I join I'm 54. I been browsing for awhile.


Of course! Just jump right in. Who are you, and what bags do you like? We'd LOVE to see some pictures!


----------



## Purseloco

ElainePG said:


> Of course! Just jump right in. Who are you, and what bags do you like? We'd LOVE to see some pictures!


I'm a travel nurse. I have an eclectic array of bags, right now I am carrying my large slate le pliage tote.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> We're going to be with my Mom for dinner tonight, but not for services, just for dinner in her communal dining room. I'm already dressed for the evening... wearing a Leota dress and carrying my Marc Jacobs Mini54 bag. The weather has finally turned a bit more reasonable, so I can actually wear a cardigan! My H scarf is appropriate for Rosh Hashanah: _L'Arbre de Vie_... Tree of Life.



I love it. You look fantastic. I am sure you had a wonderful time. Services were long tonight, but it felt good to be back. Our rabbi gave an awesome sermon on aging. It was funny and poignant. I wonder if I could get a transcript. So relevant. Having been away most of the year I was struck by how much we are changing. It's different when you go on a regular basis. Then it isn't as easy to notice the changes.

I wore a Haute Hippe dress, Manolo Blahnik shoe, PdV shawl and Hermes Jige clutch. I have had this clutch for a few years and this was her first outing. Don't know why I waited so long it was perfect for the event. So tired and tomorrow is a super early day. Gotta try and get some sleep.


----------



## megt10

On my iPad. Only one picture at a time.


----------



## megt10

One more.


----------



## Cilifene

Purseloco said:


> May I join I'm 54. I been browsing for awhile.



Welcome Purseloco 



megt10 said:


> One more.



Looking fantastic in orange Meg!


----------



## megt10

Purseloco said:


> May I join I'm 54. I been browsing for awhile.


Of course! Welcome.


ElainePG said:


> Of course! Just jump right in. Who are you, and what bags do you like? We'd LOVE to see some pictures!



LOL, what she said!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Welcome Purseloco
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fantastic in orange Meg!



Thank you Cilifene. Orange is my favorite color. It is such a happy color.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Wow, you look amazing SQ. It looks like a great time too.


 


Cilifene said:


> Looking sharp in black and pink &#128526;&#128079;


 


ElainePG said:


> You look so great, SQ, all dressed up & then barefoot in the sand. SUCH a Cape Cod look!


 


oreo713 said:


> Looking fabulous as always SQ!!


 


Izzy48 said:


> You look marvelous!!


Thanks, girls!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> L' Shanah Tovah to all of my Jewish friends. May you have a beautiful and blessed New Year!


+1



oreo713 said:


> Decisions, decisions....lol  dress for inside Meg....you're going to be there or a few hours. Or....dress for outside, just make sure you have a wrap with you...
> 
> 
> I wish I was able to go to services this year,.  Unfortunately I am not really up for it.  And to boot, the only time the surgeon has available this week is Tuesday, the second day of Rosh Hashannah .  I hope I am forgiven, but I really didn't have much of a choice as I need to take care of this issue ASAP.


Sending prayers, dear Oreo!



ElainePG said:


> We're going to be with my Mom for dinner tonight, but not for services, just for dinner in her communal dining room. I'm already dressed for the evening... wearing a Leota dress and carrying my Marc Jacobs Mini54 bag. The weather has finally turned a bit more reasonable, so I can actually wear a cardigan! My H scarf is appropriate for Rosh Hashanah: _L'Arbre de Vie_... Tree of Life.


 


megt10 said:


> I love it. You look fantastic. I am sure you had a wonderful time. Services were long tonight, but it felt good to be back. Our rabbi gave an awesome sermon on aging. It was funny and poignant. I wonder if I could get a transcript. So relevant. Having been away most of the year I was struck by how much we are changing. It's different when you go on a regular basis. Then it isn't as easy to notice the changes.
> 
> I wore a Haute Hippe dress, Manolo Blahnik shoe, PdV shawl and Hermes Jige clutch. I have had this clutch for a few years and this was her first outing. Don't know why I waited so long it was perfect for the event. So tired and tomorrow is a super early day. Gotta try and get some sleep.


You girls look great!


----------



## skyqueen

Purseloco said:


> I'm a travel nurse. I have an eclectic array of bags, right now I am carrying my large slate le pliage tote.


Welcome Purseloco...the more the merrier!
Are you a Med-Flight nurse?


----------



## Purseloco

skyqueen said:


> Welcome Purseloco...the more the merrier!
> Are you a Med-Flight nurse?


I'm a psychiatric nurse.


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> One more.


Very pretty bag and color!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love it. You look fantastic. I am sure you had a wonderful time. Services were long tonight, but it felt good to be back. Our rabbi gave an awesome sermon on aging. It was funny and poignant. I wonder if I could get a transcript. So relevant. Having been away most of the year I was struck by how much we are changing. It's different when you go on a regular basis. Then it isn't as easy to notice the changes.
> 
> I wore a Haute Hippe dress, Manolo Blahnik shoe, PdV shawl and Hermes Jige clutch. I have had this clutch for a few years and this was her first outing. Don't know why I waited so long it was perfect for the event. So tired and tomorrow is a super early day. Gotta try and get some sleep.


You look so pretty in white and orange, Meg. The clutch is awesome! And the Manolos actually look comfortable, with their wide straps.

Did you freeze in the synagogue, or were you wearing the right abount of layers?


----------



## ElainePG

Purseloco said:


> I'm a psychiatric nurse.


That sounds intense! I'm assuming you work inpatient, in hospital settings? Do you travel around, or are you based in one institution?

The Le Pliage bags are great. Skyqueen put me on to them, and now I have (ahem) a few.:giggles: Including one in slate, so that makes us bag twins!


----------



## Purseloco

I prefer clinic nursing but I have done inpatient as well.  Here's my well used large le pliage tote. Great work and everyday bag. I travel in my travel trailer all over the U.S. so I don't have all of my bags with. The older I get the more I'm leaning toward lighter easier bags to carry.  OH thank you for being so friendly.


----------



## ElainePG

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 3128003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer clinic nursing but I have done inpatient as well.  Here's my well used large le pliage tote. Great work and everyday bag. I travel in my travel trailer all over the U.S. so I don't have all of my bags with. The older I get the more I'm leaning toward lighter easier bags to carry.  OH thank you for being so friendly.


So you do _in locum_ nursing, going from assignment to assignment? Do I have that right?

I *love* your bright orange accessories inside that neutral slate bag!


----------



## Purseloco

ElainePG said:


> So you do _in locum_ nursing, going from assignment to assignment? Do I have that right?
> 
> I *love* your bright orange accessories inside that neutral slate bag!


In locum is generally a term used with doctors, but it is similar to what I do. I contract through my agency to work at a facility clinic or inpatient. Thanks for asking.


----------



## nascar fan

Purseloco said:


> May I join I'm 54. I been browsing for awhile.


welcome!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Sending prayers, dear Oreo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You girls look great!


Thanks SQ.


Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and color!


Thank you Trudy.


ElainePG said:


> You look so pretty in white and orange, Meg. The clutch is awesome! And the Manolos actually look comfortable, with their wide straps.
> 
> Did you freeze in the synagogue, or were you wearing the right amount of layers?


Aww thanks so much Elaine. Just got home and I am beat. The services last night were not overly cold so it was the perfect amount of clothing. This morning it was much cooler. I remembered that from previous years and layered accordingly. The MB were actually comfortable though the heel was a bit high with my knee still being sore, but they didn't bother my toes. I had planned on wearing the shoes that I wore today last night but went with the white when I changed the dress. Here's a pic of the shoes from yesterday. This is a good style for me comfort wise.

So here was today's outfit. I wore a Just Cavalli dress that I have been wanting to wear for awhile. It was kinda perfect as it has a butterfly on in. I thought the symbolism was nice. I wore Valentino shoes, Picotin bag, De La Mer shawl. I also had a black cropped cashmere sweater that isn't pictured. I started the day with the shawl draped around my neck and ended wearing it on my shoulders over the sweater.


----------



## megt10

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 3128003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer clinic nursing but I have done inpatient as well.  Here's my well used large le pliage tote. Great work and everyday bag. I travel in my travel trailer all over the U.S. so I don't have all of my bags with. The older I get the more I'm leaning toward lighter easier bags to carry.  OH thank you for being so friendly.



Great bags. I too am trying to rid a large part of my collection, especially anything that is too heavy. I just ordered a Le Pliage tote. It will be my first. 

Your job sounds fascinating. Do you have a family at home somewhere? Do you enjoy the travel?


----------



## Purseloco

megt10 said:


> Great bags. I too am trying to rid a large part of my collection, especially anything that is too heavy. I just ordered a Le Pliage tote. It will be my first.
> 
> Your job sounds fascinating. Do you have a family at home somewhere? Do you enjoy the travel?



My husband travels with me. I love to travel.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks SQ.
> 
> Thank you Trudy.
> 
> Aww thanks so much Elaine. Just got home and I am beat. The services last night were not overly cold so it was the perfect amount of clothing. This morning it was much cooler. I remembered that from previous years and layered accordingly. The MB were actually comfortable though the heel was a bit high with my knee still being sore, but they didn't bother my toes. I had planned on wearing the shoes that I wore today last night but went with the white when I changed the dress. Here's a pic of the shoes from yesterday. This is a good style for me comfort wise.
> 
> *So here was today's outfit.* I wore a Just Cavalli dress that I have been wanting to wear for awhile.* It was kinda perfect as it has a butterfly on it.* I thought the symbolism was nice. I wore Valentino shoes, Picotin bag, De La Mer shawl. I also had a black cropped cashmere sweater that isn't pictured. I started the day with the shawl draped around my neck and ended wearing it on my shoulders over the sweater.


What a beautiful outfit, Meg. The Picotin bag is such a perfect match to the butterfly on your dress and you're quite right about the butterfly symbolism. Just right! Did you get any comments about the butterfly, or was it not visible because of the shawl? The Valentino shoes are yummy... love the sparkles!


----------



## ElainePG

Purseloco said:


> My husband travels with me. I love to travel.


How nice that you and your husband can travel together! Is he in the medical field also? Do you travel outside of the U.S. also, or because you're in a trailer are you mostly in the "lower 48"? How long do you generally stay in one location?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a beautiful outfit, Meg. The Picotin bag is such a perfect match to the butterfly on your dress and you're quite right about the butterfly symbolism. Just right! Did you get any comments about the butterfly, or was it not visible because of the shawl? The Valentino shoes are yummy... love the sparkles!


Thank you, Elaine. I didn't get any comments on the symbolism, but the butterfly was covered most of the time.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thanks SQ.
> 
> Thank you Trudy.
> 
> Aww thanks so much Elaine. Just got home and I am beat. The services last night were not overly cold so it was the perfect amount of clothing. This morning it was much cooler. I remembered that from previous years and layered accordingly. The MB were actually comfortable though the heel was a bit high with my knee still being sore, but they didn't bother my toes. I had planned on wearing the shoes that I wore today last night but went with the white when I changed the dress. Here's a pic of the shoes from yesterday. This is a good style for me comfort wise.
> 
> So here was today's outfit. I wore a Just Cavalli dress that I have been wanting to wear for awhile. It was kinda perfect as it has a butterfly on in. I thought the symbolism was nice. I wore Valentino shoes, Picotin bag, De La Mer shawl. I also had a black cropped cashmere sweater that isn't pictured. I started the day with the shawl draped around my neck and ended wearing it on my shoulders over the sweater.



Meg you look so pretty and your tan is just right I think. The shawl/scarf around the shoulders just gives the outfit a totally classy look. Then when you remove the wrap you have a really fun look. Well done.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> L' Shanah Tovah to all of my Jewish friends. May you have a beautiful and blessed New Year!



And I wish you as well as Elaine a beautiful and blessed New Year!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Lol, I did laugh when I saw it dear Izzy   oh dear, how old does Boston Terriers gets? Yeah they do become family members .....



Bostons can live up to 13 to 15 years so by that standard he is still a young guy. Here's hoping!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg you look so pretty and your tan is just right I think. The shawl/scarf around the shoulders just gives the outfit a totally classy look. Then when you remove the wrap you have a really fun look. Well done.



Aww, thank you so much Izzy.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks SQ.
> 
> Thank you Trudy.
> 
> Aww thanks so much Elaine. Just got home and I am beat. The services last night were not overly cold so it was the perfect amount of clothing. This morning it was much cooler. I remembered that from previous years and layered accordingly. The MB were actually comfortable though the heel was a bit high with my knee still being sore, but they didn't bother my toes. I had planned on wearing the shoes that I wore today last night but went with the white when I changed the dress. Here's a pic of the shoes from yesterday. This is a good style for me comfort wise.
> 
> So here was today's outfit. I wore a Just Cavalli dress that I have been wanting to wear for awhile. It was kinda perfect as it has a butterfly on in. I thought the symbolism was nice. I wore Valentino shoes, Picotin bag, De La Mer shawl. I also had a black cropped cashmere sweater that isn't pictured. I started the day with the shawl draped around my neck and ended wearing it on my shoulders over the sweater.



Gorgeous Meg....


----------



## Cilifene

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 3128003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer clinic nursing but I have done inpatient as well.  Here's my well used large le pliage tote. Great work and everyday bag. I travel in my travel trailer all over the U.S. so I don't have all of my bags with. *The older I get the more I'm leaning toward lighter easier bags to carry.*  OH thank you for being so friendly.



Lovey! Mee too!!  ...I'll have to look more at le plaige tote..


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous Meg....



Thank you so much C.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Bostons can live up to 13 to 15 years so by that standard he is still a young guy. Here's hoping!



Ok, how is he doing??


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> And I wish you as well as Elaine a beautiful and blessed New Year!


Thank you so much, Izzy.


----------



## udalrike

A good and sweet year 5776 to everyone !! 

Great pictures and wonderful outfits!


----------



## Cilifene

Some days you just need..........


----------



## udalrike

Cilifene said:


> Some days you just need..........




You are very humble, dear Cilifene....

Some days I need this:


----------



## udalrike

I hope tomorrow will be a better day, Cilifene!!!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> I hope tomorrow will be a better day, Cilifene!!!


What Uli said, Cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> You are very humble, dear Cilifene....
> 
> Some days I need this:
> 
> View attachment 3129131


That looks yummy, Uli!


----------



## skyqueen

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 3128003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer clinic nursing but I have done inpatient as well.  Here's my well used large le pliage tote. Great work and everyday bag. I travel in my travel trailer all over the U.S. so I don't have all of my bags with. The older I get the more I'm leaning toward lighter easier bags to carry.  OH thank you for being so friendly.




That sounds so interesting...how long have you done this job? Is your husband in the same line of work? 
Good thing you both get along so well [emoji6]
Sorry...don't mean to sound so nosey!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Some days you just need..........







udalrike said:


> You are very humble, dear Cilifene....
> 
> Some days I need this:
> 
> View attachment 3129131




Damn...I want both!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Willis bags today.


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> You are very humble, dear Cilifene....
> 
> Some days I need this:
> 
> View attachment 3129131



Where's the bag???...



udalrike said:


> I hope tomorrow will be a better day, Cilifene!!!



Thanks dear U....


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.



LOVE the dark pinks..


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> damn...i want both!



:d


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.


Great color...the bag charm is so cute!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Some days you just need..........


So true.


udalrike said:


> You are very humble, dear Cilifene....
> 
> Some days I need this:
> 
> View attachment 3129131





Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.



Great outfit T. I love the Willis with your top.


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> Great color...the bag charm is so cute!


The tassel and Coach tag come with each bag. This suede tassel is nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my vintage D&B bags today. I love the way it opens.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage D&B bags today. I love the way it opens.



Another adorable bag and fantastic outfit.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.


Such pretty raspberry colors... like yummy sherbet or ice cream! (You can tell what kind of dessert I like!)


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Such pretty raspberry colors... like yummy sherbet or ice cream! (*You can tell what kind of dessert I like*!)


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new florentine Buckley bag today. I have three Buckley bags now. Raspberry is new. I also have the raspberry florentine satchel in the avatar. 





Nubuck ivy, white and raspberry.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new florentine Buckley bag today. I have three Buckley bags now. Raspberry is new. I also have the raspberry florentine satchel in the avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubuck ivy, white and raspberry.


Love the color of the new bag. It is so pretty. Love the family photo too.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage D&B bags today. I love the way it opens.


Such a classic, Trudy!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new florentine Buckley bag today. I have three Buckley bags now. Raspberry is new. I also have the raspberry florentine satchel in the avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubuck ivy, white and raspberry.


Quite the family...love this style of bag!


----------



## oreo713

Where did everyone go?  Was it something I said?


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Where did everyone go?  Was it something I said?


 I wondered the same thing!
So I will just fill in space with bits and pieces.  I ordered a pr of AGL pointy toe flats from Nordstrom, on sale, and they were beautiful, but of course too small.  And not another pr of the same on their website.  I can see I will love this brand, but need to get on sale.

So ordered a pr of French Soles pointy flats in a navy suede, as I tried the grey color locally and they felt wonderful.  So I see the navy as something I don't have on my shoe shelf, and hopefully will be great with jeans. They have not arrived yet.

Ordered a casual top from Chico's, on sale, and it came today.  I will like it, when ironed!

And I'm debating an Eileen  Fisher swing top from Garnet Hill, as they have 25% off, and there are about 70 great reviews of it.  Basic black, short sleeve.  Maybe it will cool down soon, so I can look fallish.  Still in the 90's here.

Two weeks ago, we went to an Auburn game, and it was my son's birthday, so went to a nice dinner, still casual, but finally tried out my new LV Pochette Metis.  Loved it!  I really had to pare things down, though.  I read it will be discontinued end of year, so I am glad to have it.  

And I have been busy with volunteer work.  Tomorrow night I get to sleep at my church, with homeless families! I will be with a best friend, so sort of like a grown-up sleep-over.

That's all for me!  Anyone else?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Where did everyone go?  Was it something I said?



I'm sure it's not dear oreo713  I think everyone just is busy... or being tired 



barbee said:


> I wondered the same thing!
> So I will just fill in space with bits and pieces.  I ordered a pr of AGL pointy toe flats from Nordstrom, on sale, and they were beautiful, but of course too small.  And not another pr of the same on their website.  I can see I will love this brand, but need to get on sale.
> 
> So ordered a pr of French Soles pointy flats in a navy suede, as I tried the grey color locally and they felt wonderful.  So I see the navy as something I don't have on my shoe shelf, and hopefully will be great with jeans. They have not arrived yet.
> 
> Ordered a casual top from Chico's, on sale, and it came today.  I will like it, when ironed!
> 
> And I'm debating an Eileen  Fisher swing top from Garnet Hill, as they have 25% off, and there are about 70 great reviews of it.  Basic black, short sleeve.  Maybe it will cool down soon, so I can look fallish.  Still in the 90's here.
> 
> Two weeks ago, we went to an Auburn game, and it was my son's birthday, so went to a nice dinner, still casual, but finally tried out my new LV Pochette Metis.  Loved it!  I really had to pare things down, though.  I read it will be discontinued end of year, so I am glad to have it.
> 
> And I have been busy with volunteer work.  Tomorrow night I get to sleep at my church, with homeless families! I will be with a best friend, so sort of like a grown-up sleep-over.
> 
> That's all for me!  Anyone else?



Great buys barbee! ...I just got a nice black turtleneck at a good price  I'm so happy that you love your Metis pochette! Oh, and I broke my ban :giggles: will show pics later......:okay:


----------



## Izzy48

Just as Barbee has, I have purchased some Eileen Fisher clothes recently. This is one of my favorite pieces. The cashmere sweater is a close second. 

http://www.dillards.com/p/eileen-fi...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1

Absolutely think art yarn woven with other yarns/wools makes a wonderful look.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/248942...arf-yak-and-silk?ref=fp_item&aref=52864722365


----------



## bisbee

Barbee, hate to burst your bubble, but the email I got from Garnet Hill excluded Eileen Fisher from the sale...


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> Barbee, hate to burst your bubble, but the email I got from Garnet Hill excluded Eileen Fisher from the sale...


 Yes, my bubble is burst!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Just as Barbee has, I have purchased some Eileen Fisher clothes recently. This is one of my favorite pieces. The cashmere sweater is a close second.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/p/eileen-fi...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1
> 
> Absolutely think art yarn woven with other yarns/wools makes a wonderful look.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/248942...arf-yak-and-silk?ref=fp_item&aref=52864722365


That scarf is beautiful!  I am wondering, with all the vendors on Etsy, how you even zone in on things?


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> That scarf is beautiful!  I am wondering, with all the vendors on Etsy, how you even zone in on things?



I stumbled onto Gill because I saw a shawl I thought looked fantastic. Took a chance and ordered and it was so lovely. Since then I have ordered multiple things from the plain to the lovely silks woven in her beautiful way. I also order from two American weavers, Cait who is the Barefootweaver and Janice who is Homespunweaver. Cait's shawls and scarves are magical almost with all of these unexpected things woven in them. The last I bought was the called The Woman in Red. Janice is an incredible weaver as much as Gill or Cait. Her tea towels are fantastic and it is all I use now. Well worth their cost all of them.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Where did everyone go?  Was it something I said?


Oreo!!!!!! I've been thinking about you! Have you had your surgery? Or is it tomorrow?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I'm sure it's not dear oreo713  I think everyone just is busy... or being tired
> 
> 
> 
> Great buys barbee! ...I just got a nice black turtleneck at a good price  I'm so happy that you love your Metis pochette! *Oh, and I broke my ban* :giggles: will show pics later......:okay:



Ooh! Can't wait to see!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just as Barbee has, I have purchased some Eileen Fisher clothes recently. This is one of my favorite pieces. The cashmere sweater is a close second.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/p/eileen-fi...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1
> 
> Absolutely think art yarn woven with other yarns/wools makes a wonderful look.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/248942...arf-yak-and-silk?ref=fp_item&aref=52864722365


That kimono vest will be perfect for you with your height, izzy. Can you IMAGINE how silly I would look in it? As SQ would say, like a "walking vest"!!!

Just flying out the door, so will look at the woven piece later with the attention it deserves.


----------



## barbee

We are all waiting to see how you broke your ban, Cilifene....I hope it's another handbag.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! Can't wait to see!





barbee said:


> We are all waiting to see how you broke your ban, Cilifene....I hope it's another handbag.



Yes, it's a bag 

The most perfect little cross body bag. Small but VERY roomy Twinset from LV. 

Black Empreinte leather.


----------



## Cilifene

One more ...


----------



## Cilifene

Gorgeous details....


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Yes, it's a bag
> 
> The most perfect little cross body bag. Small but VERY roomy Twinset from LV.
> 
> Black Empreinte leather.


Yes!  You are a LV woman!  It is very classic.  I love it!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Oreo!!!!!! I've been thinking about you! Have you had your surgery? Or is it tomorrow?



Hi Elaine..thanks for remembering....I had it last Tuesday....(bad Jew I am).  I had to have my ovaries removed as there was a growing cyst on one.  All went fine, they were able to do it laparoscopically.    I had a partial "hystericalectomy" (which was what I called it 20 years ago).  At least I had twenty years of avoiding hormone therapy.


----------



## oreo713

cilifene said:


> yes, it's a bag
> 
> the most perfect little cross body bag. Small but very roomy twinset from lv.
> 
> Black empreinte leather.



i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Yes!  You are a LV woman!  It is very classic.  I love it!



Indeed I am  ...Thanks barbee.! 



oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine..thanks for remembering....I had it last Tuesday....(bad Jew I am).  I had to have my ovaries removed as there was a growing cyst on one.  All went fine, they were able to do it laparoscopically.    I had a partial "hystericalectomy" (which was what I called it 20 years ago).  At least I had twenty years of avoiding hormone therapy.



I'm glad it went well..!! 



oreo713 said:


> i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks very much oreo713...


----------



## Cilifene

Modeling with all black.

Wolford skirt. New turtleneck. Ok, the biker boots from Fiorentini & Baker are grey.


----------



## Cilifene

Black and white IRO skirt, black suede boots, Georg Jensen Sphere necklace silver agate and pearls.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Where did everyone go?  Was it something I said?


 Super busy week for me with the Jewish holy days. Nick has been sick again. We had him to the vet on Sunday. He got groomed on Saturday and the groomer came in and noticed a lump between his eyes immediately. I hadn't noticed that. So we took him and it was squishy. He doesn't like his head touched, never has. The vet was hoping that it was a cyst, but mostly blood came out with a little fluid. It has since filled back up again. She wondered if he hit his head and it was a hematoma, but he doesn't move quickly enough anymore to do that kind of damage. He has bloody nasal discharge as well. He had his eyes cleaned out and flushed at the vet and he was given an antibiotic shot that hopefully will help if it is a sinus infection. He doesn't feel well I can tell. Today he didn't want to go on his walk. He stopped half way down the street and just refused to go any farther. So I brought him home. He is very quiet and I am quite worried about him and hate the thought of going to services tonight, tomorrow and leaving him alone so long.


Cilifene said:


> Yes, it's a bag
> 
> The most perfect little cross body bag. Small but VERY roomy Twinset from LV.
> 
> Black Empreinte leather.





Cilifene said:


> One more ...


It is gorgeous C! Congratulations.


oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine..thanks for remembering....I had it last Tuesday....(bad Jew I am).  I had to have my ovaries removed as there was a growing cyst on one.  All went fine, they were able to do it laparoscopically.    I had a partial "hystericalectomy" (which was what I called it 20 years ago).  At least I had twenty years of avoiding hormone therapy.


I am glad that the surgery went well. I have had cysts on my ovaries too. It can be quite painful. I was able to hold off on the surgery and they shrank when I went through menopause. I am glad that you are on the mend.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Modeling with all black.
> 
> Wolford skirt. New turtleneck. Ok, the biker boots from Fiorentini & Baker are grey.





Cilifene said:


> Black and white IRO skirt, black suede boots, Georg Jensen Sphere necklace silver agate and pearls.



You look fabulous. I really love that bag.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I really love that bag.



Thanks megt. Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about Nick!  Hugs to you dear...


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Yes, it's a bag
> 
> The most perfect little cross body bag. Small but VERY roomy Twinset from LV.
> 
> Black Empreinte leather.




Cilifene - I LOVE this little cutie - It's next on my wishlist!!   looks so versatile...


----------



## 19flowers

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine..thanks for remembering....I had it last Tuesday....(bad Jew I am).  I had to have my ovaries removed as there was a growing cyst on one.  All went fine, they were able to do it laparoscopically.    I had a partial "hystericalectomy" (which was what I called it 20 years ago).  At least I had twenty years of avoiding hormone therapy.



glad your surgery is over -- hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> Super busy week for me with the Jewish holy days. Nick has been sick again. We had him to the vet on Sunday. He got groomed on Saturday and the groomer came in and noticed a lump between his eyes immediately. I hadn't noticed that. So we took him and it was squishy. He doesn't like his head touched, never has. The vet was hoping that it was a cyst, but mostly blood came out with a little fluid. It has since filled back up again. She wondered if he hit his head and it was a hematoma, but he doesn't move quickly enough anymore to do that kind of damage. He has bloody nasal discharge as well. He had his eyes cleaned out and flushed at the vet and he was given an antibiotic shot that hopefully will help if it is a sinus infection. He doesn't feel well I can tell. Today he didn't want to go on his walk. He stopped half way down the street and just refused to go any farther. So I brought him home. He is very quiet and I am quite worried about him and hate the thought of going to services tonight, tomorrow and leaving him alone so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry to hear about Nick -- hope he is better soon


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks megt. Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about Nick!  Hugs to you dear...


Thanks, C.


19flowers said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super busy week for me with the Jewish holy days. Nick has been sick again. We had him to the vet on Sunday. He got groomed on Saturday and the groomer came in and noticed a lump between his eyes immediately. I hadn't noticed that. So we took him and it was squishy. He doesn't like his head touched, never has. The vet was hoping that it was a cyst, but mostly blood came out with a little fluid. It has since filled back up again. She wondered if he hit his head and it was a hematoma, but he doesn't move quickly enough anymore to do that kind of damage. He has bloody nasal discharge as well. He had his eyes cleaned out and flushed at the vet and he was given an antibiotic shot that hopefully will help if it is a sinus infection. He doesn't feel well I can tell. Today he didn't want to go on his walk. He stopped half way down the street and just refused to go any farther. So I brought him home. He is very quiet and I am quite worried about him and hate the thought of going to services tonight, tomorrow and leaving him alone so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry to hear about Nick -- hope he is better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I hope so too.
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just as Barbee has, I have purchased some Eileen Fisher clothes recently. This is one of my favorite pieces. The cashmere sweater is a close second.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/p/eileen-fi...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1
> 
> Absolutely think *art yarn woven with other yarns/wools* makes a wonderful look.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/248942...arf-yak-and-silk?ref=fp_item&aref=52864722365


Just saw the "wearable art" shawl, Izzy. Wow... it is incredible! I also love the look of her geometric shawls; she has an amazing eye for color and line. I'll admit it! I'm verry tempted!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Yes, it's a bag
> 
> The most perfect little cross body bag. Small but VERY roomy Twinset from LV.
> 
> Black Empreinte leather.


Oh my, cilifene... it is delicious in every way!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine..thanks for remembering....I had it last Tuesday....(bad Jew I am).  I had to have my ovaries removed as there was a growing cyst on one.  All went fine, they were able to do it laparoscopically.    I had a partial "hystericalectomy" (which was what I called it 20 years ago).  At least I had twenty years of avoiding hormone therapy.


I'm glad everything is okay. *So* pleased to hear that they could do laprascopic surgery. The Hubster had that for a partial cartilage tear in one of his knees, and by now he can't even remember which knee it was. Amazing what they can do now!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Modeling with all black.
> 
> Wolford skirt. New turtleneck. Ok, the biker boots from Fiorentini & Baker are grey.





Cilifene said:


> Black and white IRO skirt, black suede boots, Georg Jensen Sphere necklace silver agate and pearls.


Both looks are terrific, cilifene. I'm still craving that Georg Jensen Sphere necklace, you know...


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Super busy week for me with the Jewish holy days. *Nick has been sick again.* We had him to the vet on Sunday. He got groomed on Saturday and the groomer came in and noticed a lump between his eyes immediately. I hadn't noticed that. So we took him and it was squishy. He doesn't like his head touched, never has. The vet was hoping that it was a cyst, but mostly blood came out with a little fluid. It has since filled back up again. She wondered if he hit his head and it was a hematoma, but he doesn't move quickly enough anymore to do that kind of damage. He has bloody nasal discharge as well. He had his eyes cleaned out and flushed at the vet and he was given an antibiotic shot that hopefully will help if it is a sinus infection. He doesn't feel well I can tell. Today he didn't want to go on his walk. He stopped half way down the street and just refused to go any farther. So I brought him home. He is very quiet and I am quite worried about him and hate the thought of going to services tonight, tomorrow and leaving him alone so long..



Oh, meg, I am so sorry to hear about poor Nick! You are so in touch with your furbabies, I can tell that you think it's something serious, no matter what the vet says. I'm really hoping it's a sinus infection (which I know when I get them, they really knock me for a loop) and that the antibiotic will eventually clear it up. I don't know about doggie sinus infections, but for people, they can take a while to clear up. So fingers crossed that Nick is just tired from the infection, and will sleep while you're away tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## oreo713

Hi Meg..
oh my...poor Nick....do you have someone that could look on him while you're out?  I know your mind and heart will be with him...perhaps better just to stay with him rather than be stressed out at temple? 

Since I am way past menopause...and the cyst was growing, the oncologist didn't think it would be wise to wait...so out they came.


----------



## oreo713

For those who observe Yom Kippur...and the good wishes are for everyone

MAY YOU AND ALL YOUR FAMILIES HAVE AN EASY FAST ON THIS YOM KIPPUR AND BE SEALED FOR A GOOD YEAR IN THE THE BOOK OF LIFE...


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> For those who observe Yom Kippur...and the good wishes are for everyone
> 
> MAY YOU AND ALL YOUR FAMILIES HAVE AN EASY FAST ON THIS YOM KIPPUR AND BE SEALED FOR A GOOD YEAR IN THE THE BOOK OF LIFE...


Thank you, dear oreo. And the same to you and yours.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, meg, I am so sorry to hear about poor Nick! You are so in touch with your furbabies, I can tell that you think it's something serious, no matter what the vet says. I'm really hoping it's a sinus infection (which I know when I get them, they really knock me for a loop) and that the antibiotic will eventually clear it up. I don't know about doggie sinus infections, but for people, they can take a while to clear up. So fingers crossed that Nick is just tired from the infection, and will sleep while you're away tonight and tomorrow.



Thank you, Elaine. I don't feel as in touch as I should have been. It took the groomer to spot the lump right away. I am going to services tonight. I have asked a friend to check on Nick while we are gone. I have made a follow-up appointment for Thursday evening with his regular vet. By then we should have a better idea as to whether the medicine is working for him. 
So here is tonight's outfit. I am prepared for whatever the temperature is. The dress is Etro, bag vintage Hermes Bolide, shoes CL Bianca (probably a bad move since I haven't worn them before) shawl is the PdP, and the jacket Balenciaga in eggplant.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. I don't feel as in touch as I should have been. It took the groomer to spot the lump right away. I am going to services tonight. I have asked a friend to check on Nick while we are gone. I have made a follow-up appointment for Thursday evening with his regular vet. By then we should have a better idea as to whether the medicine is working for him.
> So here is tonight's outfit. I am prepared for whatever the temperature is. The dress is Etro, bag vintage Hermes Bolide, shoes CL Bianca (probably a bad move since I haven't worn them before) shawl is the PdP, and the jacket Balenciaga in eggplant.


You and Misha look beautiful, Meg. If you are fasting tomorrow (I am not... doctor's orders!) have an easy fast.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Just saw the "wearable art" shawl, Izzy. Wow... it is incredible! I also love the look of her geometric shawls; she has an amazing eye for color and line. I'll admit it! I'm verry tempted!




It has already sold Elaine. Her items like that don't last long. I was tempted to purchase it but I am in line to have a silk scarf custom done and it will be pricey because it will take her about 16 hours. Worth it though.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> It has already sold Elaine. Her items like that don't last long. I was tempted to purchase it but I am in line to have a silk scarf custom done and it will be pricey because it will take her about 16 hours. Worth it though.


I saw that it had sold... wondered if it was you! Can't wait to see the one you bought once it's made and shipped to you. What fun to have a custom-made shawl!


----------



## chessmont

Meg I hope Nick hasn't  anything serious...


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene - I LOVE this little cutie - It's next on my wishlist!!   looks so versatile...



Thanks dear 19flowers  I believe this is about to become one of LV's classic  



ElainePG said:


> Oh my, cilifene... it is delicious in every way!





ElainePG said:


> Both looks are terrific, cilifene. I'm still craving that Georg Jensen Sphere necklace, you know...



Thanks dear Elaine!  you have to look at it.! when are you going to LV? ...hehe Georg Jensen


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. I don't feel as in touch as I should have been. It took the groomer to spot the lump right away. I am going to services tonight. I have asked a friend to check on Nick while we are gone. I have made a follow-up appointment for Thursday evening with his regular vet. By then we should have a better idea as to whether the medicine is working for him.
> So here is tonight's outfit. I am prepared for whatever the temperature is. The dress is Etro, bag vintage Hermes Bolide, shoes CL Bianca (probably a bad move since I haven't worn them before) shawl is the PdP, and the jacket Balenciaga in eggplant.



Looking gorgeous Meg!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Yes, it's a bag
> 
> The most perfect little cross body bag. Small but VERY roomy Twinset from LV.
> 
> Black Empreinte leather.



Very nice Cilifene! What will it hold?

After I asked you this Cilifene, I watched a You Tube video of a woman packing one of these. It is amazing what it holds. However, I am curious if I am the only woman who needs a small brush for their hair?


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Very nice Cilifene! What will it hold?
> 
> After I asked you this Cilifene, I watched a You Tube video of a woman packing one of these. It is amazing what it holds. However, I am curious if I am the only woman who needs a small brush for their hair?



Yeah it holds very much  if it's a small brush I'm sure it'll fit izzy


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Very nice Cilifene! What will it hold?
> 
> After I asked you this Cilifene, I watched a You Tube video of a woman packing one of these. It is amazing what it holds. However, I am curious if I am the only woman who needs a small brush for their hair?



I don't need to take my brush with me but I'll take pics for you later to show if it fits my brush plus the usual stuff &#128522;


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You and Misha look beautiful, Meg. If you are fasting tomorrow (I am not... doctor's orders!) have an easy fast.


Thank you, Elaine. 


chessmont said:


> Meg I hope Nick hasn't  anything serious...


Thanks, Chessmont. I hope so too.


Cilifene said:


> Looking gorgeous Meg!!!!!



Thank you, C.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Very nice Cilifene! What will it hold?
> 
> After I asked you this Cilifene, I watched a You Tube video of a woman packing one of these. It is amazing what it holds. However, I am curious if I am the only woman who needs a small brush for their hair?



Ok, I've put some things inside. I never take my brush and my Ipad with me, but I know some of you always does - so here is the stuff I put inside.

It doesn't look too stuffed I think...


----------



## Cilifene

The zipped room: 
Key holder - inhaler - lipcream - Kleenex - Mason Pearson brush (not pocket size!) 

Front room: 
Mini Ipad - LV ZCP (zippy coin purse) - sunglasses.

Middle "secret" room always Iphone for quick access - can hold an Iphone 6....


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> The zipped room:
> Key holder - inhaler - lipcream - Kleenex - Mason Pearson brush (not pocket size!)
> 
> Front room:
> Mini Ipad - LV ZCP (zippy coin purse) - sunglasses.
> 
> Middle "secret" room always Iphone for quick access - can hold an Iphone 6....





I am impressed. This is on my list of purchases in the future. Great choice, Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I am impressed. This is on my list of purchases in the future. Great choice, Cilifene!



I'm glad my pictures helped Izzy  .. Btw, it can hold an Iphone 6 +


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> The zipped room:
> Key holder - inhaler - lipcream - Kleenex - Mason Pearson brush (not pocket size!)
> 
> Front room:
> Mini Ipad - LV ZCP (zippy coin purse) - sunglasses.
> 
> Middle "secret" room always Iphone for quick access - can hold an Iphone 6....





Cilifene said:


> I'm glad my pictures helped Izzy  .. Btw, it can hold an Iphone 6 +



Wow, that holds a lot of stuff. What other colors does it come in?


----------



## megt10

Here is a picture of Nick last night right before we left. He went into Beau's old crate and didn't come out until we were ready to leave.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Wow, that holds a lot of stuff. What other colors does it come in?



Iris


----------



## Cilifene

Cherry


----------



## Cilifene

Dahlia


----------



## Cilifene

Rose Ballerine.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture of Nick last night right before we left. He went into Beau's old crate and didn't come out until we were ready to leave.



Awww, poor little thing....


----------



## Cilifene

Mono canvas combo.. Color Aurore.


----------



## Cilifene

Cherry...


----------



## Cilifene

Black..


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> The zipped room:
> Key holder - inhaler - lipcream - Kleenex - Mason Pearson brush (not pocket size!)
> 
> Front room:
> Mini Ipad - LV ZCP (zippy coin purse) - sunglasses.
> 
> Middle "secret" room always Iphone for quick access - can hold an Iphone 6....


That really holds a lot, cilifene! Does it come in any color other than black? Like maybe a beautiful shade of burgundy/red? I already own two black bags, and that is enough.

ETA: I see you posted colors. Thank you! This will be on my list when we go to SF in October! I think I like it better than the Alma.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture of Nick last night right before we left. He went into Beau's old crate and didn't come out until we were ready to leave.


Poor Nick! The little guy really looks miserable.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene, what th style of the bag called, again? I really love the Cherry color. I only own one red bag, and it's a completely different style, so I could (sort of!) make a case for it.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene, what th style of the bag called, again? I really love the Cherry color. I only own one red bag, and it's a completely different style, so I could (sort of!) make a case for it.



When it first came out it was called Twinset - now it's just called Clutch or Pochette.
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pochette-monogram-empreinte-010022#M50259

There is a twinset club  
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-twinset-club-900335.html


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture of Nick last night right before we left. He went into Beau's old crate and didn't come out until we were ready to leave.



Meg, how is Nick today?


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I wondered the same thing!
> So I will just fill in space with bits and pieces.  I ordered a pr of AGL pointy toe flats from Nordstrom, on sale, and they were beautiful, but of course too small.  And not another pr of the same on their website.  I can see I will love this brand, but need to get on sale.
> 
> So ordered a pr of French Soles pointy flats in a navy suede, as I tried the grey color locally and they felt wonderful.  So I see the navy as something I don't have on my shoe shelf, and hopefully will be great with jeans. They have not arrived yet.
> 
> Ordered a casual top from Chico's, on sale, and it came today.  I will like it, when ironed!
> 
> And I'm debating an Eileen  Fisher swing top from Garnet Hill, as they have 25% off, and there are about 70 great reviews of it.  Basic black, short sleeve.  Maybe it will cool down soon, so I can look fallish.  Still in the 90's here.
> 
> Two weeks ago, we went to an Auburn game, and it was my son's birthday, so went to a nice dinner, still casual, but finally tried out my new LV Pochette Metis.  Loved it!  I really had to pare things down, though.  I read it will be discontinued end of year, so I am glad to have it.
> 
> And I have been busy with volunteer work.  Tomorrow night I get to sleep at my church, with homeless families! I will be with a best friend, so sort of like a grown-up sleep-over.
> 
> That's all for me!  Anyone else?


I love French Sole shoes...I'm sure you'll love them, too! Glad you are using your LV Pochette but I think it's the full-size Metis (the one I own) that is being discontinued. There seems to be a bit of confusion.



Izzy48 said:


> Just as Barbee has, I have purchased some Eileen Fisher clothes recently. This is one of my favorite pieces. The cashmere sweater is a close second.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/p/eileen-fi...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1
> 
> Absolutely think art yarn woven with other yarns/wools makes a wonderful look.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/248942...-and-silk?ref=fp_item&aref=52864722365[/QUOTE]
> Those shawls are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elaine..thanks for remembering....I had it last Tuesday....(bad Jew I am).  I had to have my ovaries removed as there was a growing cyst on one.  All went fine, they were able to do it laparoscopically.    I had a partial "hystericalectomy" (which was what I called it 20 years ago).  At least I had twenty years of avoiding hormone therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending good thoughts your way, dear Oreo. Glad you got it done and it's OVER!
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous details....


 


Cilifene said:


> Modeling with all black.
> 
> Wolford skirt. New turtleneck. Ok, the biker boots from Fiorentini & Baker are grey.


 


Cilifene said:


> Black and white IRO skirt, black suede boots, Georg Jensen Sphere necklace silver agate and pearls.


All winners, Cilifene!



Cilifene said:


> Cherry


Love the cherry!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Super busy week for me with the Jewish holy days. Nick has been sick again. We had him to the vet on Sunday. He got groomed on Saturday and the groomer came in and noticed a lump between his eyes immediately. I hadn't noticed that. So we took him and it was squishy. He doesn't like his head touched, never has. The vet was hoping that it was a cyst, but mostly blood came out with a little fluid. It has since filled back up again. She wondered if he hit his head and it was a hematoma, but he doesn't move quickly enough anymore to do that kind of damage. He has bloody nasal discharge as well. He had his eyes cleaned out and flushed at the vet and he was given an antibiotic shot that hopefully will help if it is a sinus infection. He doesn't feel well I can tell. Today he didn't want to go on his walk. He stopped half way down the street and just refused to go any farther. So I brought him home. He is very quiet and I am quite worried about him and hate the thought of going to services tonight, tomorrow and leaving him alone so long.


Prayers for Nick!



megt10 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. I don't feel as in touch as I should have been. It took the groomer to spot the lump right away. I am going to services tonight. I have asked a friend to check on Nick while we are gone. I have made a follow-up appointment for Thursday evening with his regular vet. By then we should have a better idea as to whether the medicine is working for him.
> So here is tonight's outfit. I am prepared for whatever the temperature is. The dress is Etro, bag vintage Hermes Bolide, shoes CL Bianca (probably a bad move since I haven't worn them before) shawl is the PdP, and the jacket Balenciaga in eggplant.


I bet you were the belle of the ball!


----------



## skyqueen

Not much going on here...just busy. We have our last Millway Beach Club party, tonight. Still warm but it will probably be our last hurrah. Getting my hair cut and, boy, do I need a haircut...trying to let it grow out a bit, which is a PITA! 
No new purchases here so I shall live vicariously through you girls.................... 

I do love Cilifene's new bag...reminds me of the Celine Trio but better.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Rose Ballerine.


I love all the colors that it comes in. I even like the mono with the leather. It really pops.


ElainePG said:


> Poor Nick! The little guy really looks miserable.


Yeah, he seems to be feeling better today. He still has to go to the vet though. Poor little guy today is his 13th birthday and he will spend part of it at the vet.


ElainePG said:


> Cilifene, what th style of the bag called, again? I really love the Cherry color. I only own one red bag, and it's a completely different style, so I could (sort of!) make a case for it.


The red is gorgeous. Love the blue too.


19flowers said:


> Meg, how is Nick today?


He seems a bit better. I have a vet appointment for him at 5:40 with his regular vet so hopefully she can figure out what is going on.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Prayers for Nick!
> 
> 
> I bet you were the belle of the ball!



Thanks SQ.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Not much going on here...just busy. We have our last Millway Beach Club party, tonight. Still warm but it will probably be our last hurrah. Getting my hair cut and, boy, do I need a haircut...trying to let it grow out a bit, which is a PITA!
> No new purchases here so I shall live vicariously through you girls....................
> 
> I do love Cilifene's new bag...reminds me of the Celine Trio but better.



Thanks SQ! ...yeah, I was thinking Trio too when I saw it first and actually I didn't liked it then...   I'm back on the Ban Island


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I love all the colors that it comes in. I even like the mono with the leather. It really pops.
> 
> Yeah, he seems to be feeling better today. He still has to go to the vet though. Poor little guy today is his 13th birthday and he will spend part of it at the vet.
> 
> The red is gorgeous. Love the blue too.
> 
> He seems a bit better. I have a vet appointment for him at 5:40 with his regular vet so hopefully she can figure out what is going on.



Oh poor Nick ...hugs 

I love all colors ...but Iris is my fav ...I like the mono combo too Meg..!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh poor Nick ...hugs
> 
> I love all colors ...*but Iris is my fav* ...I like the mono combo too Meg..!


I like the Iris too, but I have too many blue bags already! Also a lot of blue Hermès scarves. I'm trying to "expand my horizons," except I just looked at the outfit I picked today, and it's all shades of blue and navy, with my MJ Bluette bag. What can I say? I love blue!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Not much going on here...just busy. We have our last Millway Beach Club party, tonight. Still warm but it will probably be our last hurrah. Getting my hair cut and, boy, do I need a haircut...trying to let it grow out a bit, which is a PITA!
> No new purchases here so I shall live vicariously through you girls....................
> 
> I do love Cilifene's new bag...reminds me of the Celine Trio but better.


Have fun at the "paaahty," skyqueen! Will it be a cookout, or just lots of G & Ts? Which bag will you carry?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love all the colors that it comes in. I even like the mono with the leather. It really pops.
> 
> *Yeah, he seems to be feeling better today. He still has to go to the vet though. Poor little guy today is his 13th birthday and he will spend part of it at the vet.
> *
> The red is gorgeous. Love the blue too.
> 
> He seems a bit better. I have a vet appointment for him at 5:40 with his regular vet so hopefully she can figure out what is going on.



I'm glad he's a bit better, but I know it will be a relief to you if the vet can give you a specific answer.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh poor Nick ...hugs
> 
> I love all colors ...but Iris is my fav ...I like the mono combo too Meg..!


Thanks, C! Nick gets so scared at the vet that I try not to take him except for the most important things. I have a mobile vet who comes to the house and does the shots, same with the groomer. I worry one of these days he will have a heart attack on the way to the vet with all of his hyperventilating. 


ElainePG said:


> I like the Iris too, but I have too many blue bags already! Also a lot of blue Hermès scarves. I'm trying to "expand my horizons," except I just looked at the outfit I picked today, and it's all shades of blue and navy, with my MJ Bluette bag. What can I say? I love blue!



I am a sucker for blue and red bags. Love the MJ Bluette. It is my favorite color in the blue family for a bag except for maybe turquoise.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad he's a bit better, but I know it will be a relief to you if the vet can give you a specific answer.



Yeah, they really need to figure out what is wrong with him. I am thinking that the problems he had a month or so ago are all related to what is going on now. He still has a bit of blood coming out of his nose when he sneezes. That was one of the reasons I took him to the vet last month.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I like the Iris too, but I have too many blue bags already! Also a lot of blue Hermès scarves. I'm trying to "expand my horizons," except I just looked at the outfit I picked today, and it's all shades of blue and navy, with my MJ Bluette bag. What can I say? I love blue!



I love this Elaine....


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks, C! Nick gets so scared at the vet that I try not to take him except for the most important things. I have a mobile vet who comes to the house and does the shots, same with the groomer. I worry one of these days he will have a heart attack on the way to the vet with all of his hyperventilating.
> 
> 
> I am a sucker for blue and red bags. Love the MJ Bluette. It is my favorite color in the blue family for a bag except for maybe turquoise.



Good thing with mobile vets we want to minimize the stress on our furry friends....


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture of Nick last night right before we left. He went into Beau's old crate and didn't come out until we were ready to leave.



What a precious face. Keep us posted on his health/


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I like the Iris too, but I have too many blue bags already! Also a lot of blue Hermès scarves. I'm trying to "expand my horizons," except I just looked at the outfit I picked today, and it's all shades of blue and navy, with my MJ Bluette bag. What can I say? I love blue!



Love the bag, love the color!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> What a precious face. Keep us posted on his health/


Thanks, Izzy I will.


Cilifene said:


> Good thing with mobile vets we want to minimize the stress on our furry friends....



Yes, that is why we use the mobile vet but he isn't as good at diagnostics. So sometimes it just can't be helped.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Love the bag, love the color!


Thank you, Izzy! I usually like to change my bags every Sunday, but I just could bear to last Sunday, so I'll be carrying it for *2 whole weeks!*


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Have fun at the "paaahty," skyqueen! Will it be a cookout, or just lots of G & Ts? Which bag will you carry?


Actually V & Diet Tonic! My only beach bag...LV Palermo PM!
Too cold. UGH!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Actually V & Diet Tonic! My only beach bag...LV Palermo PM!
> Too cold. UGH!


LV is a pretty upscale "beach bag," skyqueen!


----------



## Always New LV

Deciding which one to bring to an LV event for Mid Autumn Festival.


----------



## skyqueen

Always New LV said:


> Deciding which one to bring to an LV event for Mid Autumn Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139409


Hmmmmm...both are beauties but I'd go with the LV since it is a LV affair. 
Good color for fall, too!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> LV is a pretty upscale "beach bag," skyqueen!




[emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hmmmmm...both are beauties but I'd go with the LV since it is a LV affair.
> Good color for fall, too!


+1... but I agree that both bags are beauties!


----------



## Always New LV

skyqueen said:


> Hmmmmm...both are beauties but I'd go with the LV since it is a LV affair.
> Good color for fall, too!




That's what I did and the vachetta alma is a fabulous bag that I enjoy a lot. However, my SA said she wanted to see my new Birkin!


----------



## Cilifene

Always New LV said:


> Deciding which one to bring to an LV event for Mid Autumn Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139409



Alma vachetta is stunning! You look fantastic with both...


----------



## Izzy48

My Bottega Veneta Campana going with me today.




I absolutely adore this bag and I thought I was through with hobo bags. Not so!  So comfortable and functional and not heavy. The craftsmanship is wonderful.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana going with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3141921
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag and I thought I was through with hobo bags. Not so!  So comfortable and functional and not heavy. The craftsmanship is wonderful.



Absoluely love Campana Izzy! - and light as a feather as I remember....


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana going with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3141921
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag and I thought I was through with hobo bags. Not so!  So comfortable and functional and not heavy. The craftsmanship is wonderful.


 Beautiful!


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Hi I'm 46 and new to the purse forum 
I love Mulberry and a bit of a fanatic so wanted to see if there were any fellow addicts !


----------



## Izzy48

lady.Mulberry said:


> Hi I'm 46 and new to the purse forum
> 
> I love Mulberry and a bit of a fanatic so wanted to see if there were any fellow addicts !




You came to the right place with me, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
that is. I have carried Mulberry bags since I was a young professional. That was a long time ago. Absolutely love my Mulberry bags! Happy to have you! One of my many Mulberry bags pictured!


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Hi thanks for the warm welcome this is my favourite ! I am a real fan of the Darwin bags X


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana going with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3141921
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag and I thought I was through with hobo bags. Not so!  So comfortable and functional and not heavy. The craftsmanship is wonderful.


Glad you're using your lovely new bag!



Izzy48 said:


> You came to the right place with me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is. I have carried Mulberry bags since I was a young professional. That was a long time ago. Absolutely love my Mulberry bags! Happy to have you! One of my many Mulberry bags pictured!


One of my favorite Mulberry bags.


----------



## skyqueen

lady.Mulberry said:


> Hi I'm 46 and new to the purse forum
> I love Mulberry and a bit of a fanatic so wanted to see if there were any fellow addicts !


Welcome Lady Mulberry...you've come to the right place! [emoji6]



lady.Mulberry said:


> View attachment 3142575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for the warm welcome this is my favourite ! I am a real fan of the Darwin bags X


Bayswater ombre and smudged leopard shoulder clutch...sorry about the Fendi! [emoji79]


----------



## Izzy48

lady.Mulberry said:


> View attachment 3142575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for the warm welcome this is my favourite ! I am a real fan of the Darwin bags X



I for some reason have never owned a Darwin Leather and I am regretful of that. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Thank you , don't leave this earth without owning a Darwin leather Mulberry ! You will never come across a more superb example of Mulberry at their best X


----------



## Izzy48

lady.Mulberry said:


> Thank you , don't leave this earth without owning a Darwin leather Mulberry ! You will never come across a more superb example of Mulberry at their best X



They are almost impossible to find in the US. Didn't Mulberry discontinue Darwin leather some time ago? Or am I totally wrong?


----------



## lady.Mulberry

You are right they are discontinued but there are some second hand dealers and eBay ( although you have to be careful ) that still sell them , I sold an Oak tooled Darwin Bayswater recently on ebay the workmanship was superb I regret it now so I'm on the look out for another that's in nearly new condition X


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana going with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3141921
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag and I thought I was through with hobo bags. Not so!  So comfortable and functional and not heavy. The craftsmanship is wonderful.



Are we twins on the Campana Izzy? Mine is a large in a medium grey colour with a matching card holder and small wallet and has been out and about the last few days. I carried my swimming gear in it the other day, and a colleague branded it a rather upmarket gym bag


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana going with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3141921
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag and I thought I was through with hobo bags. Not so!  So comfortable and functional and not heavy. The craftsmanship is wonderful.


What an absolutely gorgeous bag, Izzy! Congratulations on a terrific purchase. I just love the woven leather of BV bags, don't you?


----------



## ElainePG

lady.Mulberry said:


> Hi I'm 46 and new to the purse forum
> I love Mulberry and a bit of a fanatic so wanted to see if there were any fellow addicts !


Welcome to the thread! There are a few Mulberry addicts on this thread... I'm not ashamed to admit that I'm one! I own four at the moment: an Alexa (dark green), a Willow (hot pink), a Blenheim (black), and a Bayswater Double-Zip (taupe glossy goat). Next year I plan to get a second D-Z in NVT oak, since that's just such a classic Mulberry color.


----------



## Izzy48

eliwon said:


> Are we twins on the Campana Izzy? Mine is a large in a medium grey colour with a matching card holder and small wallet and has been out and about the last few days. I carried my swimming gear in it the other day, and a colleague branded it a rather upmarket gym bag



Looks as if we are twins! Such a versatile bag but I can't see me using mine for swimming gear! I know the grey is beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to all for your nice compliments on my BV Campana! Also, thanks Cilifene for recommending Wolford. They are such high quality and I will wear them  this winter.


----------



## Cilifene

lady.Mulberry said:


> You are right they are discontinued but there are some second hand dealers and eBay ( although you have to be careful ) that still sell them , I sold an Oak tooled Darwin Bayswater recently on ebay the workmanship was superb I regret it now so I'm on the look out for another that's in nearly new condition X



Welcome lady.Mulberry  ....Bayswater is a beautiful classic.. 



Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for your nice compliments on my BV Campana! Also, thanks Cilifene for recommending Wolford. They are such high quality and I will wear them  this winter.



My pleasure Izzy....


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Thank you for all the lovely welcomes ! [emoji8]


----------



## lady.Mulberry

ElainePG I am considering a Rose petal large Willow .. What do you think of it ? X


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana going with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3141921
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag and I thought I was through with hobo bags. Not so!  So comfortable and functional and not heavy. The craftsmanship is wonderful.





Izzy48 said:


> You came to the right place with me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is. I have carried Mulberry bags since I was a young professional. That was a long time ago. Absolutely love my Mulberry bags! Happy to have you! One of my many Mulberry bags pictured!





lady.Mulberry said:


> View attachment 3142575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for the warm welcome this is my favourite ! I am a real fan of the Darwin bags X





skyqueen said:


> Welcome Lady Mulberry...you've come to the right place! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Bayswater ombre and smudged leopard shoulder clutch...sorry about the Fendi! [emoji79]



Gorgeous bags ladies.


----------



## ElainePG

lady.Mulberry said:


> ElainePG I am considering a Rose petal large Willow .. What do you think of it ? X


I have the regular-sized Willow, not the large. (At exactly 60" tall, I have to be careful about giant bags, LOL!)

As for the design of the Willow, I think it's great, but it's a bit... I don't know... "different." Basically it's a tote, with an extra piece on the outside (see photos below). It's fine for the little town where I live, where an open-top handbag isn't a problem, but it would be very inconvenient if I lived in a city. Too tempting for pickpockets!

When I bought my Willow I hadn't had a chance to try it on IRL... I was just desperate to buy a bag in the soon-to-be-discontinued "Mulberry Pink" and the Willow was what my SA could find. The slightly flared-out tote shape is interesting, but a little clunky. I'll say that I like it, but of my 4 Mulbs bags it's my least favorite in shape (and most favorite in terms of color!)

Based on my experience, if you can try before you buy I'd strongly recommend it!

Do you have a "group photo" of your collection?


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I have the regular-sized Willow, not the large. (At exactly 60" tall, I have to be careful about giant bags, LOL!)
> 
> As for the design of the Willow, I think it's great, but it's a bit... I don't know... "different." Basically it's a tote, with an extra piece on the outside (see photos below). It's fine for the little town where I live, where an open-top handbag isn't a problem, but it would be very inconvenient if I lived in a city. Too tempting for pickpockets!
> 
> When I bought my Willow I hadn't had a chance to try it on IRL... I was just desperate to buy a bag in the soon-to-be-discontinued "Mulberry Pink" and the Willow was what my SA could find. The slightly flared-out tote shape is interesting, but a little clunky. I'll say that I like it, but of my 4 Mulbs bags it's my least favorite in shape (and most favorite in terms of color!)
> 
> Based on my experience, if you can try before you buy I'd strongly recommend it!
> 
> Do you have a "group photo" of your collection?


Prettty color!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my florentine double pocket satchels yesterday.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Prettty color!


I'm laughing, Trudys, because it matches the hot pink bag in your avatar... I guess you and I have a weakness for pink, right?


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my florentine double pocket satchels yesterday.


Love bags with outside pockets... so convenient. 

Your bag is totally on-trend: "oxblood" (or burgundy) is THE color this year!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I'm laughing, Trudys, because it matches the hot pink bag in your avatar... I guess you and I have a weakness for pink, right?


The florentine bag in the avatar is darker but the lighting looks lighter. It is raspberry. I love pinks for sure.  Here are my two raspberry Dooney and Bourke florentine bags. The raspberry is different in different lighting. I love it.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my florentine double pocket satchels yesterday.


Oxblood is very popular this season!


----------



## skyqueen

This is who I found this morning in bed...so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> This is who I found this morning in bed...so stinkin' cute!


SO cute!


----------



## Izzy48

lady.Mulberry said:


> ElainePG I am considering a Rose petal large Willow .. What do you think of it ? X



Even though I haven't been asked to comment I am going to do so. I have two Willows and love both. Wouldn't trade or sell them for anything. Mine are the smaller size but in all honesty I prefer the larger size. One of my favorite aspects of the bag is the removal of the clutch. I have worn my bags with and without the clutch. Plus I have used the clutch as it own bag. Loads of compliments

The leather used for those bags is fantastic and the craftsmanship is wonderful. If you get one be sure to post.


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Hi ! Thanks for your replies with regards to the Willow yes Izzy I agree about the larger although I am short I prefer the larger my only apprehension is the price £ 2500 ! I am going to see if it goes in the sales or try and find a preloved one in nude or wheat . Happy Friday ladies xx


----------



## barbee

I need to rant a little....  but first, it'g good to have you here, Lady Mulberry.  I do not know anything about Mulberrys, but eventually would like to have one!

Ok, we went out to dinner with friends last night--her birthday, and our anniversary.  Based on my friend saying she was wearing pants, not a dress, I wore pants also.  I had planned on a dress, and taking my only Chanel, a fairly small one(don't even know it's name!) but felt I would be overdressed.  Especially since my friend would never pay for an expensive bag.  So once in the car, I see this large "Chanel"  (you see the quotes) lying on the seat next to her.  I knew it was not real, not by it's looks, but by it's owner.  Later, during dinner, I mentioned for our anniversary I got a new LV(the pochette metis) and first thing she says is eeww, they are just plastic...  I am so non quick on my feet, I could not even say they are coated canvas.  I'm sure she doesn't even know LV comes in leather.  But I came away from the evening thinking--she wears a fake Chanel, yet has to badmouth LV.
All our  friends have expensive cars, boats, hunting camps, etc. yet I feel I have to keep my handbags to myself, as if I am committing a crime.  Why is this?   I just want to really come out of the closet with my handbags, celebrate each new one I get, with friends.  Is that possible?


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> This is who I found this morning in bed...so stinkin' cute!


 
I keep coming back to this - makes me smile!  Adorable!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I need to rant a little....  but first, it'g good to have you here, Lady Mulberry.  I do not know anything about Mulberrys, but eventually would like to have one!
> 
> Ok, we went out to dinner with friends last night--her birthday, and our anniversary.  Based on my friend saying she was wearing pants, not a dress, I wore pants also.  I had planned on a dress, and taking my only Chanel, a fairly small one(don't even know it's name!) but felt I would be overdressed.  Especially since my friend would never pay for an expensive bag.  So once in the car, I see this large "Chanel"  (you see the quotes) lying on the seat next to her.  I knew it was not real, not by it's looks, but by it's owner.  Later, during dinner, I mentioned for our anniversary I got a new LV(the pochette metis) and first thing she says is eeww, they are just plastic...  I am so non quick on my feet, I could not even say they are coated canvas.  I'm sure she doesn't even know LV comes in leather.  But I came away from the evening thinking--she wears a fake Chanel, yet has to badmouth LV.
> All our  friends have expensive cars, boats, hunting camps, etc. yet I feel I have to keep my handbags to myself, as if I am committing a crime.  Why is this?   I just want to really come out of the closet with my handbags, celebrate each new one I get, with friends.  Is that possible?


Very possible, unfortunately! There are other threads about this subject on tPF...so you're not alone. Read them, you'll feel better!
Your friend (?) is either a jerk, a dimwit, clueless or jealous. I hate to hear this because, in the grand scheme of things, why hurt someone?
Come out of the closet and enjoy your lovely bags, if someone doesn't like it to hell with them! [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I keep coming back to this - makes me smile!  Adorable!




[emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> This is who I found this morning in bed...so stinkin' cute!


Awwwwwww... just LOOK at that little smile!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Very possible, unfortunately! There are other threads about this subject on tPF...so you're not alone. Read them, you'll feel better!
> Your friend (?) is either a jerk, a dimwit, clueless or jealous. I hate to hear this because, in the grand scheme of things, why hurt someone?
> Come out of the closet and enjoy your lovely bags, if someone doesn't like it to hell with them! [emoji6]


+1... well said!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> +1... well said!



+2. 
Looking great ladies. Super busy few weeks. Hope to catch up with you all soon.

Barbee, don't let her get to you. Jealousy is an ugly trait. Just enjoy your bags.


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Hi Barbee indeed don't let her get you down , I love LV although I'm a Mulberry fanatic I also have a LV speedy 25 in Mono and to be honest I get more compliments for this bag more than my Mulberry ones , I am trying to get the handles to turn to Tan as their still cream and had it out in the sun today ... I know madness but hopefully you will understand ! xx


----------



## Always New LV

Going to work with Hurricane Joaquine on the way.


----------



## lady.Mulberry




----------



## megt10

Always New LV said:


> Going to work with Hurricane Joaquine on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146849


You are very brave taking your Birkin out in inclement weather. I don't carry mine if there is even a chance of a sprinkle.


lady.Mulberry said:


> View attachment 3146851



Very pretty bags.


----------



## megt10

Ladies, I am asking for lots of prayers for Nick. He has a growth between his eyes. I have been to my regular vet 5 times in the last few weeks with him. He is now at a specialist in Fountain Valley having a CT scan and an MRI. It isn't looking good. She is pretty sure that it is cancer and the spot that it is located would be inoperable. I can't sit still long enough to get anything done. I am wearing a hole in the floor from pacing back and forth. His appointment was at 9:45 this morning, but the vet said that we should probably come home as it would be several hours before they could let me know anything.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am asking for lots of prayers for Nick. He has a growth between his eyes. I have been to my regular vet 5 times in the last few weeks with him. He is now at a specialist in Fountain Valley having a CT scan and an MRI. It isn't looking good. She is pretty sure that it is cancer and the spot that it is located would be inoperable. I can't sit still long enough to get anything done. I am wearing a hole in the floor from pacing back and forth. His appointment was at 9:45 this morning, but the vet said that we should probably come home as it would be several hours before they could let me know anything.



Meg, I am just so sorry you are having these problems with Nick. I know you are miserable and I will hope and pray he will do well. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I need to rant a little....  but first, it'g good to have you here, Lady Mulberry.  I do not know anything about Mulberrys, but eventually would like to have one!
> 
> Ok, we went out to dinner with friends last night--her birthday, and our anniversary.  Based on my friend saying she was wearing pants, not a dress, I wore pants also.  I had planned on a dress, and taking my only Chanel, a fairly small one(don't even know it's name!) but felt I would be overdressed.  Especially since my friend would never pay for an expensive bag.  So once in the car, I see this large "Chanel"  (you see the quotes) lying on the seat next to her.  I knew it was not real, not by it's looks, but by it's owner.  Later, during dinner, I mentioned for our anniversary I got a new LV(the pochette metis) and first thing she says is eeww, they are just plastic...  I am so non quick on my feet, I could not even say they are coated canvas.  I'm sure she doesn't even know LV comes in leather.  But I came away from the evening thinking--she wears a fake Chanel, yet has to badmouth LV.
> All our  friends have expensive cars, boats, hunting camps, etc. yet I feel I have to keep my handbags to myself, as if I am committing a crime.  Why is this?   I just want to really come out of the closet with my handbags, celebrate each new one I get, with friends.  Is that possible?



Barbee, I have to say I find her reaction fairly typical. Some women can be totally nasty about nice things they don't have. I also find people can say some hateful things about material possessions  which are expensive and they don't want themselves. I was with a group of people recently and handbag purchases came up. Someone said I was the only one of the group who purchased high end bags. One of the women said, "Anyone who pays several hundred to several thousand dollars on a bag is ridiculous and has the wrong priorities in their life." Well. there I sat with my most expensive bag and I just felt terrible and actually examined myself for selfishness. I still have not come to terms with her comment even though I am not angry with her. I just find it shocking people can be so careless with words. Now here's the irony to all of this: my phone rang yesterday and it was this same woman (who made the handbag comment) asking me to borrow one of my Mulberry bags that cost $1850.00. Recently as several of you know who have read some of my older posts, I have had several disasters loaning my bags. I had made the commitment not to loan in the future. Therefore, I explained the last two disasters to her and said I just couldn't loan any more bags. She hung up on me!!!  I have no regrets. So Barbee, it's just what it is and don't worry about it.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> This is who I found this morning in bed...so stinkin' cute!



How totally precious!


----------



## barbee

lady.Mulberry said:


> Hi Barbee indeed don't let her get you down , I love LV although I'm a Mulberry fanatic I also have a LV speedy 25 in Mono and to be honest I get more compliments for this bag more than my Mulberry ones , I am trying to get the handles to turn to Tan as their still cream and had it out in the sun today ... I know madness but hopefully you will understand ! xx


 Yes, I used my new bag today, and I was thinking, for anyone who knows LV, they will know it's new, based on the color not darkened! But we need to enjoy thast pristine look, as it doesn't last long!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, I have to say I find her reaction fairly typical. Some women can be totally nasty about nice things they don't have. I also find people can say some hateful things about material possessions  which are expensive and they don't want themselves. I was with a group of people recently and handbag purchases came up. Someone said I was the only one of the group who purchased high end bags. One of the women said, "Anyone who pays several hundred to several thousand dollars on a bag is ridiculous and has the wrong priorities in their life." Well. there I sat with my most expensive bag and I just felt terrible and actually examined myself for selfishness. I still have not come to terms with her comment even though I am not angry with her. I just find it shocking people can be so careless with words. Now here's the irony to all of this: my phone rang yesterday and it was this same woman (who made the handbag comment) asking me to borrow one of my Mulberry bags that cost $1850.00. Recently as several of you know who have read some of my older posts, I have had several disasters loaning my bags. I had made the commitment not to loan in the future. Therefore, I explained the last two disasters to her and said I just couldn't loan any more bags. She hung up on me!!!  I have no regrets. So Barbee, it's just what it is and don't worry about it.


Well, Izzy, if we are grading our stories, yours wins!  I cannot believe(yes, I can!) that woman.  Plus hanging up on you!  Too bad you did not remind her about the "...wrong priorities in their life."  So maybe secretly, these women really want these handbags, but just won't pay the price.  

And thanks for the kind comments from the rest of you. I do feel better about it today.  Still dreaming about my next bag.  The color oxblood is in my head--the Mulberrys in that color are beautiful!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am asking for lots of prayers for Nick. He has a growth between his eyes. I have been to my regular vet 5 times in the last few weeks with him. He is now at a specialist in Fountain Valley having a CT scan and an MRI. It isn't looking good. She is pretty sure that it is cancer and the spot that it is located would be inoperable. I can't sit still long enough to get anything done. I am wearing a hole in the floor from pacing back and forth. His appointment was at 9:45 this morning, but the vet said that we should probably come home as it would be several hours before they could let me know anything.


 I am so sorry to hear this, Meg.  As one who had my heart broken by the slow deterioration of my one dog, the love of our family, a few years back, I can sympathize with you and feel your aching heart.  I will pray for his healing.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am asking for lots of prayers for Nick. He has a growth between his eyes. I have been to my regular vet 5 times in the last few weeks with him. He is now at a specialist in Fountain Valley having a CT scan and an MRI. It isn't looking good. She is pretty sure that it is cancer and the spot that it is located would be inoperable. I can't sit still long enough to get anything done. I am wearing a hole in the floor from pacing back and forth. His appointment was at 9:45 this morning, but the vet said that we should probably come home as it would be several hours before they could let me know anything.



Dear Meg....I am so sorry to hear this.  I know how you love your furbabies.  I am sending positive thoughts and prayers. I wish there was more that I could do.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> This is who I found this morning in bed...so stinkin' cute!



Awww so very cute ....



barbee said:


> I need to rant a little....  but first, it'g good to have you here, Lady Mulberry.  I do not know anything about Mulberrys, but eventually would like to have one!
> 
> Ok, we went out to dinner with friends last night--her birthday, and our anniversary.  Based on my friend saying she was wearing pants, not a dress, I wore pants also.  I had planned on a dress, and taking my only Chanel, a fairly small one(don't even know it's name!) but felt I would be overdressed.  Especially since my friend would never pay for an expensive bag.  So once in the car, I see this large "Chanel"  (you see the quotes) lying on the seat next to her.  I knew it was not real, not by it's looks, but by it's owner.  Later, during dinner, I mentioned for our anniversary I got a new LV(the pochette metis) and first thing she says is eeww, they are just plastic...  I am so non quick on my feet, I could not even say they are coated canvas.  I'm sure she doesn't even know LV comes in leather.  But I came away from the evening thinking--she wears a fake Chanel, yet has to badmouth LV.
> All our  friends have expensive cars, boats, hunting camps, etc. yet I feel I have to keep my handbags to myself, as if I am committing a crime.  Why is this?   I just want to really come out of the closet with my handbags, celebrate each new one I get, with friends.  Is that possible?



I'm so sorry - some people just aren't nice ...



skyqueen said:


> Very possible, unfortunately! There are other threads about this subject on tPF...so you're not alone. Read them, you'll feel better!
> Your friend (?) is either a jerk, a dimwit, clueless or jealous. I hate to hear this because, in the grand scheme of things, why hurt someone?
> Come out of the closet and enjoy your lovely bags, if someone doesn't like it to hell with them! [emoji6]



+1


----------



## Cilifene

Always New LV said:


> Going to work with Hurricane Joaquine on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146849



Very nice .....


----------



## Cilifene

lady.Mulberry said:


> View attachment 3146851



Lovely pic....



barbee said:


> Yes, I used my new bag today, and I was thinking, for anyone who knows LV, they will know it's new, based on the color not darkened! But we need to enjoy thast pristine look, as it doesn't last long!



I love when the vachetta turns honey colored .... Here is my Speedy 25


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am asking for lots of prayers for Nick. He has a growth between his eyes. I have been to my regular vet 5 times in the last few weeks with him. He is now at a specialist in Fountain Valley having a CT scan and an MRI. It isn't looking good. She is pretty sure that it is cancer and the spot that it is located would be inoperable. I can't sit still long enough to get anything done. I am wearing a hole in the floor from pacing back and forth. His appointment was at 9:45 this morning, but the vet said that we should probably come home as it would be several hours before they could let me know anything.



Oh dear Meg,! I'm so very very sorry! ..hugs.


----------



## bisbee

Meg...thinking healing thoughts for Nick. .


----------



## skyqueen

Always New LV said:


> Going to work with Hurricane Joaquine on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146849


I can never figure out how to wrap my Birkin handles...Meg and Cilifene also wrap and it looks so good! Is this etoupe?




lady.Mulberry said:


> View attachment 3146851


Naked beauty!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am asking for lots of prayers for Nick. He has a growth between his eyes. I have been to my regular vet 5 times in the last few weeks with him. He is now at a specialist in Fountain Valley having a CT scan and an MRI. It isn't looking good. She is pretty sure that it is cancer and the spot that it is located would be inoperable. I can't sit still long enough to get anything done. I am wearing a hole in the floor from pacing back and forth. His appointment was at 9:45 this morning, but the vet said that we should probably come home as it would be several hours before they could let me know anything.


Sending prayers..................


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Ladies, I am asking for lots of prayers for Nick. He has a growth between his eyes. I have been to my regular vet 5 times in the last few weeks with him. He is now at a specialist in Fountain Valley having a CT scan and an MRI. It isn't looking good. She is pretty sure that it is cancer and the spot that it is located would be inoperable. I can't sit still long enough to get anything done. I am wearing a hole in the floor from pacing back and forth. His appointment was at 9:45 this morning, but the vet said that we should probably come home as it would be several hours before they could let me know anything.


I ache for you, Meg. I'm holding you and Nick in my heart.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, I have to say I find her reaction fairly typical. Some women can be totally nasty about nice things they don't have. I also find people can say some hateful things about material possessions  which are expensive and they don't want themselves. I was with a group of people recently and handbag purchases came up. Someone said I was the only one of the group who purchased high end bags. One of the women said, "Anyone who pays several hundred to several thousand dollars on a bag is ridiculous and has the wrong priorities in their life." Well. there I sat with my most expensive bag and I just felt terrible and actually examined myself for selfishness. I still have not come to terms with her comment even though I am not angry with her. I just find it shocking people can be so careless with words. *Now here's the irony to all of this: my phone rang yesterday and it was this same woman (who made the handbag comment) asking me to borrow one of my Mulberry bags that cost $1850.00. *Recently as several of you know who have read some of my older posts, I have had several disasters loaning my bags. I had made the commitment not to loan in the future. Therefore, I explained the last two disasters to her and said I just couldn't loan any more bags. She hung up on me!!!  I have no regrets. So Barbee, it's just what it is and don't worry about it.



After all that, she asked to _borrow one of your bags???_ Izzy, if that doesn't just take the cake! I don't blame you one little bit for turning her down. I just know she wouldn't have taken proper care of it, with her attitude about high-end bags. Plus, you have every right to say "no"... it isn't your obligation to lend anything! And the fact that she actually HUNG UP on you says it all, don't you think?

You have no reason _at all_ to examine your priorities. Everyone with a certain amount of "discretionary income" has their own ways of spending money for pleasure. Some people travel, some get box seats at the opera, and some of us buy handbags. As you know, this is a topic that comes up often on the Purse Blog. You have every right to spend your money any way you want to... it's not as though you're asking _these_ women to buy expensive handbags! I think more people should simply mind their own business.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, Meg.  As one who had my heart broken by the slow deterioration of my one dog, the love of our family, a few years back, I can sympathize with you and feel your aching heart.  I will pray for his healing.





oreo713 said:


> Dear Meg....I am so sorry to hear this.  I know how you love your furbabies.  I am sending positive thoughts and prayers. I wish there was more that I could do.





Cilifene said:


> Oh dear Meg,! I'm so very very sorry! ..hugs.





bisbee said:


> Meg...thinking healing thoughts for Nick. .





skyqueen said:


> Sending prayers..................





ElainePG said:


> I ache for you, Meg. I'm holding you and Nick in my heart.


Thank you, ladies. Here are the results. I just don't have anymore words right now.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. Here are the results. I just don't have anymore words right now.



I have no words either...my heart aches for Nick and for you.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. Here are the results. I just don't have anymore words right now.


I had a feeling Nick would not have a good prognosis. I'm so sorry! 
When Lily had her massive stroke the Vet asked us what "extraordinary measures" we were willing to make. I would have done anything until she said the ending would be the same. I couldn't put Lily through it and it broke my heart...she was only 8 y/o!
I think this will be the question you'll have to ask yourself...only you know Nick the best.
Heartbreaking situation! [emoji120]


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. Here are the results. I just don't have anymore words right now.


It is so sad. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## seaalice

So so sorry Meg. You and Nick are in my thoughts.


----------



## bisbee

So, so sorry, Meg.  I know you will decide what you think Nick can endure...you will make the right decision.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. Here are the results. I just don't have anymore words right now.



Oh dear Meg, &#128532;  as SQ says a heartbreaking situation...


----------



## chessmont

Meg I am so so sorry.  Having gone through this many times, I can empathize with your state right now.  You must be stunned.  I wish I could help.  Prayers to you and Nick.


----------



## 19flowers

Meg,  my heart is breaking for all of you -- you will be in my prayers.


----------



## djfmn

Meg I know how hard this is having been through it recently. My heart, prayers and thoughts go out to you.


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Prayers for you Meg [emoji120]


----------



## Izzy48

Meg, no words only to say how sorry I am. I know you will do the very best for Nick and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> After all that, she asked to _borrow one of your bags???_ Izzy, if that doesn't just take the cake! I don't blame you one little bit for turning her down. I just know she wouldn't have taken proper care of it, with her attitude about high-end bags. Plus, you have every right to say "no"... it isn't your obligation to lend anything! And the fact that she actually HUNG UP on you says it all, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no reason _at all_ to examine your priorities. Everyone with a certain amount of "discretionary income" has their own ways of spending money for pleasure. Some people travel, some get box seats at the opera, and some of us buy handbags. As you know, this is a topic that comes up often on the Purse Blog. You have every right to spend your money any way you want to... it's not as though you're asking _these_ women to buy expensive handbags! I think more people should simply mind their own business.




Thanks Elaine. One last thing I should have said. I have worked with these women for years and they are a good group. Not one other person said one negative word in regard to high end bags and they were supportive. Sometimes the work is so stressful it is easy to lash out at someone or some topic. Perhaps that was part of the issue. However, I was so happy to hear one of the group bought her first Mulberry and another bought the smaller version of the BV like mine. I am so excited for them but scrubs aren't much of a fashion statement so we got a bit of a laugh about that.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> It is so sad. You are in my thoughts.





chessmont said:


> Meg I am so so sorry.  Having gone through this many times, I can empathize with your state right now.  You must be stunned.  I wish I could help.  Prayers to you and Nick.





oreo713 said:


> I have no words either...my heart aches for Nick and for you.





skyqueen said:


> I had a feeling Nick would not have a good prognosis. I'm so sorry!
> When Lily had her massive stroke the Vet asked us what "extraordinary measures" we were willing to make. I would have done anything until she said the ending would be the same. I couldn't put Lily through it and it broke my heart...she was only 8 y/o!
> I think this will be the question you'll have to ask yourself...only you know Nick the best.
> Heartbreaking situation! [emoji120]


Thank you, ladies. SQ, I too had a feeling that it would not be a good prognosis. I already told the vet at the specialty clinic that I would not put Nick through the radiation or chemotherapy. In the last part of her note, you can see that she strongly urged that I do it. I will, of course, speak to the cancer specialist, but that will not chance my decision. I love him too much to put him through any more suffering. I read up on the radiation therapy and that would require 16 days in a row of radiation all under general anesthesia. Then you might get an extra 6 month to a year. I have always believed that the quality of life is much more important that the quantity. I will keep him comfortable, spoil him and wait for him to tell me when it is time to go. I know that Beau will take good care of him when he crosses the rainbow bridge. He has never been the same since Beau left and it is comforting to think that Beau will be waiting for him. For me, it just brings back all I went through after Beau died. It just feels too soon.


----------



## megt10

seaalice said:


> So so sorry Meg. You and Nick are in my thoughts.





bisbee said:


> So, so sorry, Meg.  I know you will decide what you think Nick can endure...you will make the right decision.





Cilifene said:


> Oh dear Meg, &#128532;  as SQ says a heartbreaking situation...





chessmont said:


> Meg I am so so sorry.  Having gone through this many times, I can empathize with your state right now.  You must be stunned.  I wish I could help.  Prayers to you and Nick.





19flowers said:


> Meg,  my heart is breaking for all of you -- you will be in my prayers.


Thank you ladies so very much for your kind words.


----------



## megt10

djfmn said:


> Meg I know how hard this is having been through it recently. My heart, prayers and thoughts go out to you.





lady.Mulberry said:


> Prayers for you Meg [emoji120]





Izzy48 said:


> Meg, no words only to say how sorry I am. I know you will do the very best for Nick and my heart goes out to you.



Thank you all so much.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. SQ, I too had a feeling that it would not be a good prognosis. I already told the vet at the specialty clinic that I would not put Nick through the radiation or chemotherapy. In the last part of her note, you can see that she strongly urged that I do it. I will, of course, speak to the cancer specialist, but that will not chance my decision. I love him too much to put him through any more suffering. I read up on the radiation therapy and that would require 16 days in a row of radiation all under general anesthesia. Then you might get an extra 6 month to a year. I have always believed that the quality of life is much more important that the quantity. I will keep him comfortable, spoil him and wait for him to tell me when it is time to go. I know that Beau will take good care of him when he crosses the rainbow bridge. He has never been the same since Beau left and it is comforting to think that Beau will be waiting for him. For me, it just brings back all I went through after Beau died. It just feels too soon.



I feel so sad for you and Nick.  I am in tears.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I have always believed that the quality of life is much more important that the quantity. I will keep him comfortable, spoil him and wait for him to tell me when it is time to go.


I agree...nevertheless, a heart wrenching decision. [emoji120]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I agree...nevertheless, a heart wrenching decision. [emoji120]


I agree with SQ on this. What an awful choice to have to make. I truly feel for you, Meg. You are tucked in my heart.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. SQ, I too had a feeling that it would not be a good prognosis. I already told the vet at the specialty clinic that I would not put Nick through the radiation or chemotherapy. In the last part of her note, you can see that she strongly urged that I do it. I will, of course, speak to the cancer specialist, but that will not chance my decision. I love him too much to put him through any more suffering. I read up on the radiation therapy and that would require 16 days in a row of radiation all under general anesthesia. Then you might get an extra 6 month to a year. I have always believed that the quality of life is much more important that the quantity. I will keep him comfortable, spoil him and wait for him to tell me when it is time to go. I know that Beau will take good care of him when he crosses the rainbow bridge. He has never been the same since Beau left and it is comforting to think that Beau will be waiting for him. For me, it just brings back all I went through after Beau died. It just feels too soon.



Meg, as hard as it is to let go when the time comes I know you will make the right decision. I too have decided not to treat mine with radiation or chemo and Pippin is having problems. Having worked so long in the medical field I made the decision to never treat my fur babies with something painful that they would not understand. I can't do it. I truly believe in both treatments for those of us who understand so don't anyone mistake my meaning because I spent my life helping those in difficult situations. But our little guys just don't know and don't understand.  However, it is an individual decision which we all have to make according to our beliefs and  conscience. I don't think there is a right or wrong. 

Meg, my heart goes out to you and your husband.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, as hard as it is to let go when the time comes I know you will make the right decision. I too have decided not to treat mine with radiation or chemo and Pippin is having problems. Having worked so long in the medical field I made the decision to never treat my fur babies with something painful that they would not understand. I can't do it. I truly believe in both treatments for those of us who understand so don't anyone mistake my meaning because I spent my life helping those in difficult situations. But our little guys just don't know and don't understand.  However, it is an individual decision which we all have to make according to our beliefs and  conscience. I don't think there is a right or wrong.
> 
> Meg, my heart goes out to you and your husband.


You said it beautifully, Izzy.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, ladies!
Popping in with new pretties.  
Yesterday was our 12th anniversary, and hubby surprised me with a pair of Pradas!

Everyone doing ok?


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Thank you all so much.


Oh, Meg.  I don't know what to say.  We lost Blackie and Wasabi in the last year.  There is nothing anyone can say to erase the pain.  Just know that you gave him a wonderful life and you will see him when you go to Heaven.
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, as hard as it is to let go when the time comes I know you will make the right decision. I too have decided not to treat mine with radiation or chemo and Pippin is having problems. Having worked so long in the medical field I made the decision to never treat my fur babies with something painful that they would not understand. I can't do it. I truly believe in both treatments for those of us who understand so don't anyone mistake my meaning because I spent my life helping those in difficult situations. But our little guys just don't know and don't understand.  However, it is an individual decision which we all have to make according to our beliefs and  conscience. I don't think there is a right or wrong.
> 
> Meg, my heart goes out to you and your husband.


Thank you, Izzy. I agree that they don't understand and as it isn't even a possible cure just a few extra months I would never do it. 


nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> Popping in with new pretties.
> Yesterday was our 12th anniversary, and hubby surprised me with a pair of Pradas!
> 
> Everyone doing ok?


Happy Anniversary. The shoes are gorgeous.


nascar fan said:


> Oh, Meg.  I don't know what to say.  We lost Blackie and Wasabi in the last year.  There is nothing anyone can say to erase the pain.  Just know that you gave him a wonderful life and you will see him when you go to Heaven.
> :cry::cry::cry:



Thanks, Nas. I am so sorry to hear about you losing your babies. I know it is the price that we pay for loving them. It just sucks.


----------



## barbee

nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> Popping in with new pretties.
> Yesterday was our 12th anniversary, and hubby surprised me with a pair of Pradas!
> 
> Everyone doing ok?


 The color is wonderful, plus the style!!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Izzy. I agree that they don't understand and *as it isn't even a possible cure just a few extra months I would never do it. *
> 
> Happy Anniversary. The shoes are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Nas. I am so sorry to hear about you losing your babies. I know it is the price that we pay for loving them. It just sucks.



I agree Meg - I would never do it either......


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Oh, Meg.  I don't know what to say.  We lost Blackie and Wasabi in the last year.  There is nothing anyone can say to erase the pain.  Just know that you gave him a wonderful life and you will see him when you go to Heaven.
> :cry::cry::cry:



I'm sorry for your loss nascar - we lost two cats this year too...



nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> Popping in with new pretties.
> Yesterday was our 12th anniversary, and hubby surprised me with a pair of Pradas!
> 
> Everyone doing ok?



Congrats to you and hubby  ...nice shoes


----------



## Cilifene

Love my IRO boucle jacket and Phillip Lim silk pants - and Alma ...


----------



## Cilifene

LV, Twinset and beige leopard stole. Burberry trench.


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Love my IRO boucle jacket and Phillip Lim silk pants - and Alma ...


You are just too cute!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Love my IRO boucle jacket and Phillip Lim silk pants - and Alma ...


 


Cilifene said:


> LV, Twinset and beige leopard stole. Burberry trench.


Perfect!


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> You are just too cute!!!!!!





skyqueen said:


> Perfect!



Thanks...


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> LV, Twinset and beige leopard stole. Burberry trench.


So pretty!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Love my IRO boucle jacket and Phillip Lim silk pants - and Alma ...


You look so sharp, Cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> Popping in with new pretties.
> Yesterday was our 12th anniversary, and hubby surprised me with a pair of Pradas!
> 
> Everyone doing ok?


Just look at you, nascar! So sassy in those shoes! Happy anniversary... isn't your DH sweet to surprise you with a pair of Pradas!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Just look at you, nascar! So sassy in those shoes! Happy anniversary... isn't your DH sweet to surprise you with a pair of Pradas!




Hi!  He really is!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Hi!  He really is!!


Did you "hint"? Or did he figure it out on his own???


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Did you "hint"? Or did he figure it out on his own???




No hints at all. Total surprise.


----------



## nascar fan

And how could I resist these???


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3150069
> 
> And how could I resist these???


Well, *obviously*, you couldn't! But then again, who could?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> So pretty!!!





ElainePG said:


> You look so sharp, Cilifene!



Thanks ladies


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. SQ, I too had a feeling that it would not be a good prognosis. I already told the vet at the specialty clinic that I would not put Nick through the radiation or chemotherapy. In the last part of her note, you can see that she strongly urged that I do it. I will, of course, speak to the cancer specialist, but that will not chance my decision. I love him too much to put him through any more suffering. I read up on the radiation therapy and that would require 16 days in a row of radiation all under general anesthesia. Then you might get an extra 6 month to a year. I have always believed that the quality of life is much more important that the quantity. I will keep him comfortable, spoil him and wait for him to tell me when it is time to go. I know that Beau will take good care of him when he crosses the rainbow bridge. He has never been the same since Beau left and it is comforting to think that Beau will be waiting for him. For me, it just brings back all I went through after Beau died. It just feels too soon.


Any news? Thinking of you.......................
[emoji120]


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Wow! They are gorgeous!


----------



## lady.Mulberry

This was about the Chanel boots not got the hang of this yet ! X


----------



## nascar fan

lady.Mulberry said:


> This was about the Chanel boots not got the hang of this yet ! X


Every time I get the hang of it, something changes.

Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Love my IRO boucle jacket and Phillip Lim silk pants - and Alma ...





Cilifene said:


> LV, Twinset and beige leopard stole. Burberry trench.


You look awesome C.


nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3150069
> 
> And how could I resist these???


These are fantastic boots. I have a few pair of Chanel boots and booties and find them to be so well made and usually quite comfortable.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Any news? Thinking of you.......................
> [emoji120]



Hi, SQ! Thank you for asking. I don't have the definitive results from the biopsies yet. I called the vet yesterday and she said that she had put a stat order on it and had been checking every day to see if they were in. She expects them today. It really is no doubt that it is cancer just a matter of what kind it is. In the meantime, I have contacted Lap of Love. I had never heard of them before. http://lapoflove.com/ They are and organization of vets that do in home hospice care and euthanasia when the time comes. My contractor just put his dog down last month and used them and so did my neighbor. Same vet for both animals and they said that she was wonderful. I have decided no more vet visits for Nick it stresses him out too much. I am having her come to the house this morning to get to know Nick and more importantly he needs to know her and feel comfortable with her. She can start an evaluation of him and basically he goes on hospice care. He is still bleeding when he sneezes and has a cough that could just be related to the tube that was down his throat for the last procedure. Aside from that he seems perky enough. He is eating well and wanting to go on his walks again. I imagine that this vet will be able to tell me what to expect from here on out.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Hi, SQ! Thank you for asking. I don't have the definitive results from the biopsies yet. I called the vet yesterday and she said that she had put a stat order on it and had been checking every day to see if they were in. She expects them today. It really is no doubt that it is cancer just a matter of what kind it is. In the meantime, I have contacted Lap of Love. I had never heard of them before. http://lapoflove.com/ They are and organization of vets that do in home hospice care and euthanasia when the time comes. My contractor just put his dog down last month and used them and so did my neighbor. Same vet for both animals and they said that she was wonderful. I have decided no more vet visits for Nick it stresses him out too much. I am having her come to the house this morning to get to know Nick and more importantly he needs to know her and feel comfortable with her. She can start an evaluation of him and basically he goes on hospice care. He is still bleeding when he sneezes and has a cough that could just be related to the tube that was down his throat for the last procedure. Aside from that he seems perky enough. He is eating well and wanting to go on his walks again. I imagine that this vet will be able to tell me what to expect from here on out.


I checked out lapoflove.com...thanks for the info, Meg. They are located on the South Shore but do service Cape Cod. About 1 1/2 hours from me.
Wouldn't have helped our Lily, since it happened so fast, but good to know for the other dogs. 
Hopefully they will guide you with making decisions..........


----------



## skyqueen

This girl belongs in our group...I almost wet my pants!
She actually makes sense..................... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qepcYeyMnbk


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Hi, SQ! Thank you for asking. I don't have the definitive results from the biopsies yet. I called the vet yesterday and she said that she had put a stat order on it and had been checking every day to see if they were in. She expects them today. It really is no doubt that it is cancer just a matter of what kind it is. In the meantime, I have contacted Lap of Love. I had never heard of them before. http://lapoflove.com/ They are and organization of vets that do in home hospice care and euthanasia when the time comes. My contractor just put his dog down last month and used them and so did my neighbor. Same vet for both animals and they said that she was wonderful. I have decided no more vet visits for Nick it stresses him out too much. I am having her come to the house this morning to get to know Nick and more importantly he needs to know her and feel comfortable with her. She can start an evaluation of him and basically he goes on hospice care. He is still bleeding when he sneezes and has a cough that could just be related to the tube that was down his throat for the last procedure. Aside from that he seems perky enough. He is eating well and wanting to go on his walks again. I imagine that this vet will be able to tell me what to expect from here on out.


Meg, when our dog was failing, the vet told us we would know when the time was here.  She cautioned us, if we wanted it done on our terms, before our dog was in pain, we needed to plan, as on the weekend she may be unavailable.  We did know when it was time, the whole family took Auggie, our Corgie, to our pavillion outside, petted and kissed him, with our vet there, then she sedated him, we said our goodbyes, and went inside. She and my husband then were able to take him to her truck. While I cry as I write this, it was the absolute best way to say goodbye.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> This girl belongs in our group...I almost wet my pants!
> She actually makes sense.....................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qepcYeyMnbk


Oh my goodness.  THIS IS GREAT!  I love her!


----------



## eliwon

skyqueen said:


> This girl belongs in our group...I almost wet my pants!
> She actually makes sense.....................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qepcYeyMnbk



I started watching but had to turn it off - what with all those facial expressions and contortions - this is not a girl, this is a very scary mama! I couldn't decide if she was for real or not&#128514; the only sad thingvis I didn't get to see the end result


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> This girl belongs in our group...I almost wet my pants!
> She actually makes sense.....................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qepcYeyMnbk


OMG... I couldn't stop laughing!!!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Oh my goodness.  THIS IS GREAT!  I love her!



I thought we needed a good laugh...especially Meg!



eliwon said:


> I started watching but had to turn it off - what with all those facial expressions and contortions - this is not a girl, this is a very scary mama! I couldn't decide if she was for real or not[emoji23] the only sad thingvis I didn't get to see the end result



Since you took me literally...yes, an adult women! A women "over 50" that fits the criteria of this group.
Obviously you didn't get the joke.....




ElainePG said:


> OMG... I couldn't stop laughing!!!


I know!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> This girl belongs in our group...I almost wet my pants!
> She actually makes sense.....................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qepcYeyMnbk



Omg, what a personality - had a laugh


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I checked out lapoflove.com...thanks for the info, Meg. They are located on the South Shore but do service Cape Cod. About 1 1/2 hours from me.
> Wouldn't have helped our Lily, since it happened so fast, but good to know for the other dogs.
> Hopefully they will guide you with making decisions..........



You are so welcome. I pray that you don't need this organization anytime soon. I am so glad that I found out about this organization. The vet has come and gone. She stayed here over an hour. Nick actually got up on the couch with her and rubbed all over her. He liked her so much as did we all. She was very kind, answered all of our questions and listened and I mean really listened to what we want for Nick. She also prescribed a better pain med than the one that he has been given. They apparently have a pharmacy and it's a compounded med that actually has choices of flavors for him. My DH has always complained that animal meds should be flavored. In fact, we had just been discussing that this morning. I have filled the prescription and have had it express mailed so it should be here in a day or so. She also called the Animal Hospital to let them know that she was taking over. She called me to let me know all of this and to see if I had any more questions or concerns. I really am impressed by her caring attitude and grateful to be able to do this last thing for my little man. It is hard for me to focus on anything for too long right now. I can't concentrate and am just trying to stay busy. I see I missed a couple of pages of chat. I will have to catch up in the morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and well wishes.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Meg, when our dog was failing, the vet told us we would know when the time was here.  She cautioned us, if we wanted it done on our terms, before our dog was in pain, we needed to plan, as on the weekend she may be unavailable.  We did know when it was time, the whole family took Auggie, our Corgie, to our pavillion outside, petted and kissed him, with our vet there, then she sedated him, we said our goodbyes, and went inside. She and my husband then were able to take him to her truck. While I cry as I write this, it was the absolute best way to say goodbye.


I agree, Barbee planning is very important. There is a hospice journal that I started last night for Nick. It is online and part of the Lap of Love stuff that they offer. It is used to evaluate on a daily basis how your dog is doing so that you can actually see if he is declining to a point that he is in pain or not having a good quality of life anymore. The vet said to me yesterday it is better to put an animal down a week too early than a day too late. I had been doing okay until I started the journal. Nick is just on the cusp of it's time to start thinking about it. It gives you guidelines. I did hear from the animal hospital with the definitive results and it is as the vet said a cancerous nasal tumor. I am hoping that the new meds that animal hospital vet and the pain meds that the hospice vet prescribed will give us some more time. Nick can't start the meds until he has been off the prednisolone for 3 days so Sunday I can start him on that.  


skyqueen said:


> I thought we needed a good laugh...especially Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Since you took me literally...yes, an adult women! A women "over 50" that fits the criteria of this group.
> Obviously you didn't get the joke.....
> 
> 
> 
> I know!



Thank you, SQ! She is hysterical.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> This girl belongs in our group...I almost wet my pants!
> She actually makes sense.....................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qepcYeyMnbk




Totally funny! She truly is awesome particularly with her mannerism! Thanks for posting! It's always good to get a serious laugh!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Totally funny! She truly is awesome *particularly with her mannerism*! Thanks for posting! It's always good to get a serious laugh!



Izzy, you're right that she's awesome. Every time she zoomed into the video cam with those bright red lips I practically fell out of my chair in hysterics! I absolutely ADORE her attitude, especially when she says "Haters, I loooooooooove you!"


----------



## eliwon

skyqueen said:


> I thought we needed a good laugh...especially Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Since you took me literally...yes, an adult women! A women "over 50" that fits the criteria of this group.
> Obviously you didn't get the joke.....
> 
> 
> 
> I know!



Nope, not my kind of humour, I guess &#128518;


----------



## lady.Mulberry

skyqueen said:


> This girl belongs in our group...I almost wet my pants!
> She actually makes sense.....................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qepcYeyMnbk




This is funny ...my hair looks like that first thing in the morning ! X


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> You are so welcome. I pray that you don't need this organization anytime soon. I am so glad that I found out about this organization. The vet has come and gone. She stayed here over an hour. Nick actually got up on the couch with her and rubbed all over her. He liked her so much as did we all. She was very kind, answered all of our questions and listened and I mean really listened to what we want for Nick. She also prescribed a better pain med than the one that he has been given. They apparently have a pharmacy and it's a compounded med that actually has choices of flavors for him. My DH has always complained that animal meds should be flavored. In fact, we had just been discussing that this morning. I have filled the prescription and have had it express mailed so it should be here in a day or so. She also called the Animal Hospital to let them know that she was taking over. She called me to let me know all of this and to see if I had any more questions or concerns. I really am impressed by her caring attitude and grateful to be able to do this last thing for my little man. It is hard for me to focus on anything for too long right now. I can't concentrate and am just trying to stay busy. I see I missed a couple of pages of chat. I will have to catch up in the morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and well wishes.


I pray, too...knock wood! My dogs are 15, 13 and 10. The 15 y/o is in unbelievable shape...runs and jumps like a puppy!!! I'm knocking wood again...............
I was telling P about Nick and he said Nick was the third dog, in a month, that he heard had a nasal tumor. I don't know the prognosis of the other two dogs. Strange?
I'm glad you and Nick like and TRUST the new Vet...it will make all the difference. [emoji120]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I pray, too...knock wood! My dogs are 15, 13 and 10. The 15 y/o is in unbelievable shape...runs and jumps like a puppy!!! I'm knocking wood again...............
> I was telling P about Nick and he said Nick was the third dog, in a month, that he heard had a nasal tumor. I don't know the prognosis of the other two dogs. Strange?
> I'm glad you and Nick like and TRUST the new Vet...it will make all the difference. [emoji120]



That is strange. I read up on it and it said that environmental factors play a part they think. Nick has never been exposed to anything but a healthy living environment. Also, it is more common in big dogs and male dogs. I really believe his immune system was compromised when Beau was pts last year. I was very relieved that Nick liked her so much. He is shy and reserved around strangers so it was wonderful to see him approach her.

I pray for your babies too as well as Misha who is now 10. He still acts like a joyful puppy most of the time. He is a bit subdued at the moment. He knows I am upset I am sure. He has started following me to the bathroom again and waiting outside the door. He did that after my surgeries but stopped when I was well again. Until this past week, I could leave the room and he would wait for me to come back. Well at least for about 5 to 10 minutes then he would come looking for me. Now he is right behind me wherever I go. He really should have been named Angel. He has been through all the worst things with me and stayed right by my side.


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello beautiful 50+ ladies!  Sorry I've been off on another planet lately and just catching up on happenings here. I've discovered Pinterest and I'm having too much fun.  I'm gonna want to attach pictures for everyone here to see.

MEG, I am in tears as I read about Nick.  I'm so glad you've found such a compassionate vet to be there for your family and Nick. My prayers for a pain free time for him until he meets up with Beau.

I have turned the big 60!! Yikes I can't believe it.  I qualify for $3.00 lunch at my local senior center now - this scares me!!  I have bought a few new items, here is my new cotton and cashmere cardigan (i love cardis) that I ordered from Europe, made in Europe for only $200!  A steal , now if it would only get cool enough to wear.  Sorry for the poor quality photo!


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> OMG... I couldn't stop laughing!!!


A 62 year old New Yorker -  she is too much (she doesn't look that age - I would have guessed at least 10 years younger).  Now I wanna watch her other videos!


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful 50+ ladies!  Sorry I've been off on another planet lately and just catching up on happenings here. I've discovered Pinterest and I'm having too much fun.  I'm gonna want to attach pictures for everyone here to see.
> 
> MEG, I am in tears as I read about Nick.  I'm so glad you've found such a compassionate vet to be there for your family and Nick. My prayers for a pain free time for him until he meets up with Beau.
> 
> I have turned the big 60!! Yikes I can't believe it.  I qualify for $3.00 lunch at my local senior center now - this scares me!!  I have bought a few new items, here is my new cotton and cashmere cardigan (i love cardis) that I ordered from Europe, made in Europe for only $200!  A steal , now if it would only get cool enough to wear.  Sorry for the poor quality photo!


Happy Birthday, dear MK! 
Love this two-tone cardi...very slenderizing look. I need one!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday, dear MK!
> Love this two-tone cardi...very slenderizing look. I need one!!!


Yes, it's extremely light weight but warm.  Here's the website

https://www.perfectlybasics.com/Product_List.aspx?language=2&type=1&cat=22&size=xl


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful 50+ ladies!  Sorry I've been off on another planet lately and just catching up on happenings here. I've discovered Pinterest and I'm having too much fun.  I'm gonna want to attach pictures for everyone here to see.
> 
> MEG, I am in tears as I read about Nick.  I'm so glad you've found such a compassionate vet to be there for your family and Nick. My prayers for a pain free time for him until he meets up with Beau.
> 
> I have turned the big 60!! Yikes I can't believe it.  I qualify for $3.00 lunch at my local senior center now - this scares me!!  I have bought a few new items, here is my new cotton and cashmere cardigan (i love cardis) that I ordered from Europe, made in Europe for only $200!  A steal , now if it would only get cool enough to wear.  Sorry for the poor quality photo!


You look terrific, *mk*... happy birthday! I bought myself prezzies when I turned 60, also... it kinda takes the "sting" out of it. I love the two-tone cardigan; it looks superb on you. Very, VERY flattering.


----------



## bisbee

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful 50+ ladies!  Sorry I've been off on another planet lately and just catching up on happenings here. I've discovered Pinterest and I'm having too much fun.  I'm gonna want to attach pictures for everyone here to see.
> 
> MEG, I am in tears as I read about Nick.  I'm so glad you've found such a compassionate vet to be there for your family and Nick. My prayers for a pain free time for him until he meets up with Beau.
> 
> I have turned the big 60!! Yikes I can't believe it.  I qualify for $3.00 lunch at my local senior center now - this scares me!!  I have bought a few new items, here is my new cotton and cashmere cardigan (i love cardis) that I ordered from Europe, made in Europe for only $200!  A steal , now if it would only get cool enough to wear.  Sorry for the poor quality photo!



Happy Birthday!  I live in cardigans like that - love it!  I bought myself ( actually DH and I shared) my Balenciaga anthracite city with pink gold hardware for my 60th...hard to believe it will be 5 years in May (and I will be 65)!  

You look great!


----------



## bisbee

Meg, that vet sounds wonderful and very wise.  

I have a 17 year old cat and one that's almost 16...both are doing well for now.  Went through similar issues with my other 2 in the last 3 years...and I so agree with the vet that it's better to do it a week early than a day late.  I was a day late with my first cat Kachina...I won't do that again.  &#128546;

Wishing good days for you and Nick...


----------



## chessmont

I had a dog with a nasal tumor he was only 8.  I had to put him down when it started bleeding and wouldn't stop.  He was in no pain and acted normally, walked into the vet prancing, with his tail up.  It nearly killed me to see that but there was nothing else I could do.


I wish more time for you with Nick, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday, dear MK!
> Love this two-tone cardi...very slenderizing look. I need one!!!





ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, *mk*... happy birthday! I bought myself prezzies when I turned 60, also... it kinda takes the "sting" out of it. I love the two-tone cardigan; it looks superb on you. Very, VERY flattering.





bisbee said:


> Happy Birthday!  I live in cardigans like that - love it!  I bought myself ( actually DH and I shared) my Balenciaga anthracite city with pink gold hardware for my 60th...hard to believe it will be 5 years in May (and I will be 65)!
> 
> You look great!



Thank you so much Ladies for your great comments - I don't feel 60 (in my head anyway)! I bought my lavender sapphires a few months early, but I also bought a new purse!  You Massaccesi ladies will be pleased to know I ordered a bespoke bright colored bag, really more spring summer color.  Will reveal when she arrives.


----------



## Always New LV

Went to a Coach event for F/W collection on Thursday.  Brough home a small Rip and Repair cross body bag. It was the first purse I picked up and loved at first sight, cannot put in down.  Also little gift with purchase and some cookies. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





As I tried to make my way out of the door, this one caught my eye. I am seriously considering it at this moment. 



Oh, almost forgot I got this too. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not a frequent Coach girl, definitely had a great time at the event!


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful 50+ ladies!  Sorry I've been off on another planet lately and just catching up on happenings here. I've discovered Pinterest and I'm having too much fun.  I'm gonna want to attach pictures for everyone here to see.
> 
> MEG, I am in tears as I read about Nick.  I'm so glad you've found such a compassionate vet to be there for your family and Nick. My prayers for a pain free time for him until he meets up with Beau.
> 
> I have turned the big 60!! Yikes I can't believe it.  I qualify for $3.00 lunch at my local senior center now - this scares me!!  I have bought a few new items, here is my new cotton and cashmere cardigan (i love cardis) that I ordered from Europe, made in Europe for only $200!  A steal , now if it would only get cool enough to wear.  Sorry for the poor quality photo!



Happy to see you back, Happy Birthday, even belated, and I love the cardigan. Just looks great on you.


----------



## Izzy48

Always New LV said:


> Went to a Coach event for F/W collection on Thursday.  Brough home a small Rip and Repair cross body bag. It was the first purse I picked up and loved at first sight, cannot put in down.  Also little gift with purchase and some cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153489
> View attachment 3153490
> 
> 
> As I tried to make my way out of the door, this one caught my eye. I am seriously considering it at this moment.
> View attachment 3153491
> 
> 
> Oh, almost forgot I got this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153492
> 
> 
> Not a frequent Coach girl, definitely had a great time at the event!



Really do like your Rip and Repair, great choice in all you purchased. I also was invited to an event and purchased a Nomad and love the glove tanned leather as well as the leather lining. Congrats on great purchases!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you so much Ladies for your great comments - I don't feel 60 (in my head anyway)! I bought my lavender sapphires a few months early, but I also bought a new purse!  You Massaccesi ladies will be pleased to know *I ordered a bespoke bright colored bag, really more spring summer color.*  Will reveal when she arrives.



With silver hardware, I presume? Good for you! And congrats on the sapphires!


----------



## ElainePG

Always New LV said:


> Went to a Coach event for F/W collection on Thursday.  Brough home a small Rip and Repair cross body bag. It was the first purse I picked up and loved at first sight, cannot put in down.  Also little gift with purchase and some cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153489
> View attachment 3153490
> 
> 
> As I tried to make my way out of the door, this one caught my eye. I am seriously considering it at this moment.
> View attachment 3153491
> 
> 
> Oh, almost forgot I got this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153492
> 
> 
> Not a frequent Coach girl, definitely had a great time at the event!


Sounds like it was a super-fun event... I love your new bag, and also your bracelet!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Really do like your Rip and Repair, great choice in all you purchased. *I also was invited to an event and purchased a Nomad* and love the glove tanned leather as well as the leather lining. Congrats on great purchases!



Good for you, Izzy! Would love to see a photo some time. What color is it?


----------



## Always New LV

Thanks everyone, seems the new designer in Coach really did a great job. Will definitely pay more attention to their collections.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> With silver hardware, I presume? Good for you! And congrats on the sapphires!


Oh yes, SHW! And the bright bag will match my sapphires.


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Yes, it's extremely light weight but warm.  Here's the website
> 
> https://www.perfectlybasics.com/Product_List.aspx?language=2&type=1&cat=22&size=xl



Happy birthday dear it's nice to see you again. You look great love the cardi.


----------



## Cilifene

Always New LV said:


> Went to a Coach event for F/W collection on Thursday.  Brough home a small Rip and Repair cross body bag. It was the first purse I picked up and loved at first sight, cannot put in down.  Also little gift with purchase and some cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153489
> View attachment 3153490
> 
> 
> As I tried to make my way out of the door, this one caught my eye. I am seriously considering it at this moment.
> View attachment 3153491
> 
> 
> Oh, almost forgot I got this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153492
> 
> 
> Not a frequent Coach girl, definitely had a great time at the event!



I love the green bag...


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Yes, it's extremely light weight but warm.  Here's the website
> 
> https://www.perfectlybasics.com/Product_List.aspx?language=2&type=1&cat=22&size=xl[/QUOTE]
> Lovely sweaters...thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Ladies for your great comments - I don't feel 60 (in my head anyway)! I bought my lavender sapphires a few months early, but I also bought a new purse!  You Massaccesi ladies will be pleased to know I ordered a bespoke bright colored bag, really more spring summer color.  Will reveal when she arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pic when it arrives.................
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Happy Birthday!  I live in cardigans like that - love it!  I bought myself ( actually DH and I shared) my Balenciaga anthracite city with pink gold hardware for my 60th...hard to believe it will be 5 years in May (and I will be 65)!
> 
> You look great!


Love to see a pic of the Bal City...............


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I had a dog with a nasal tumor he was only 8.  I had to put him down when it started bleeding and wouldn't stop.  He was in no pain and acted normally, walked into the vet prancing, with his tail up.  It nearly killed me to see that but there was nothing else I could do.
> 
> 
> I wish more time for you with Nick, my thoughts are with you.


Hard to do anytime but especially when the animal is so young!


----------



## skyqueen

Always New LV said:


> Went to a Coach event for F/W collection on Thursday.  Brough home a small Rip and Repair cross body bag. It was the first purse I picked up and loved at first sight, cannot put in down.  Also little gift with purchase and some cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153489
> View attachment 3153490
> 
> 
> As I tried to make my way out of the door, this one caught my eye. I am seriously considering it at this moment.
> View attachment 3153491
> 
> 
> Oh, almost forgot I got this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153492
> 
> 
> Not a frequent Coach girl, definitely had a great time at the event!


Great haul, Always! LOVE the leopard satchel...seriously think about it!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Hard to do anytime but especially when the animal is so young!



No kidding!  I was in such bad shape I couldn't even stay with him which I kind of regret now.  But I know he wasn't ever afraid at the vet so maybe he would have been more stressed with me acting so irrationally.


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful 50+ ladies!  Sorry I've been off on another planet lately and just catching up on happenings here. I've discovered Pinterest and I'm having too much fun.  I'm gonna want to attach pictures for everyone here to see.
> 
> MEG, I am in tears as I read about Nick.  I'm so glad you've found such a compassionate vet to be there for your family and Nick. My prayers for a pain free time for him until he meets up with Beau.
> 
> I have turned the big 60!! Yikes I can't believe it.  I qualify for $3.00 lunch at my local senior center now - this scares me!!  I have bought a few new items, here is my new cotton and cashmere cardigan (i love cardis) that I ordered from Europe, made in Europe for only $200!  A steal , now if it would only get cool enough to wear.  Sorry for the poor quality photo!


Thank you MK. Happy Birthday, love the cardigan it and you look fantastic!


bisbee said:


> Meg, that vet sounds wonderful and very wise.
> 
> I have a 17 year old cat and one that's almost 16...both are doing well for now.  Went through similar issues with my other 2 in the last 3 years...and I so agree with the vet that it's better to do it a week early than a day late.  I was a day late with my first cat Kachina...I won't do that again.  &#128546;
> 
> Wishing good days for you and Nick...


Thanks so much Bisbee. The reason that the vet said "better a week too early than a day too late" was that the other vet that I used to put Beau to sleep asked me if I was sure it was time. Beau met him at the door with a wagging tail. He hadn't seen the water coming out of Beau's mouth as he slept or heard the constant coughing. It always made worry that I put him to sleep too soon and I told this to the vet. She said that this vet just saw one snapshot in time. I showed her pictures of Beau on his last day and she agreed that I did the right thing. 


chessmont said:


> I had a dog with a nasal tumor he was only 8.  I had to put him down when it started bleeding and wouldn't stop.  He was in no pain and acted normally, walked into the vet prancing, with his tail up.  It nearly killed me to see that but there was nothing else I could do.
> 
> 
> I wish more time for you with Nick, my thoughts are with you.



Oh how horrible for you Cheesmont. I can't imagine that. So far, Nick has very little blood come out of his nose when he sneezes. We are not leaving him alone for any extended period of time because I worry about things like that happening. The last couple of days have been good. He seems quite happy and almost back to his old self.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Thank you MK. Happy Birthday, love the cardigan it and you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Bisbee. The reason that the vet said "better a week too early than a day too late" was that the other vet that I used to put Beau to sleep asked me if I was sure it was time. Beau met him at the door with a wagging tail. He hadn't seen the water coming out of Beau's mouth as he slept or heard the constant coughing. It always made worry that I put him to sleep too soon and I told this to the vet. She said that this vet just saw one snapshot in time. I showed her pictures of Beau on his last day and she agreed that I did the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how horrible for you Cheesmont. I can't imagine that. So far, Nick has very little blood come out of his nose when he sneezes. We are not leaving him alone for any extended period of time because I worry about things like that happening. The last couple of days have been good. He seems quite happy and almost back to his old self.




I'm glad nick is feeling so good!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Bisbee. The reason that the vet said "better a week too early than a day too late" was that the other vet that I used to put Beau to sleep asked me if I was sure it was time. Beau met him at the door with a wagging tail. He hadn't seen the water coming out of Beau's mouth as he slept or heard the constant coughing. It always made worry that I put him to sleep too soon and I told this to the vet. She said that this vet just saw one snapshot in time. I showed her pictures of Beau on his last day and she agreed that I did the right thing.


Never second guess yourself (or let anyone else for that matter)...you know your dog the best. Intuition trumps all....................
I like this new Vet!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Never second guess yourself (or let anyone else for that matter)...you know your dog the best. Intuition trumps all....................
> I like this new Vet!



I totally agree with you SQ!


----------



## megt10

Always New LV said:


> Went to a Coach event for F/W collection on Thursday.  Brough home a small Rip and Repair cross body bag. It was the first purse I picked up and loved at first sight, cannot put in down.  Also little gift with purchase and some cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153489
> View attachment 3153490
> 
> 
> As I tried to make my way out of the door, this one caught my eye. I am seriously considering it at this moment.
> View attachment 3153491
> 
> 
> Oh, almost forgot I got this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153492
> 
> 
> Not a frequent Coach girl, definitely had a great time at the event!


Love the bag and the color.


skyqueen said:


> Never second guess yourself (or let anyone else for that matter)...you know your dog the best. Intuition trumps all....................
> I like this new Vet!


I had been but Dr. Erin has put my mind at ease.


chessmont said:


> I'm glad nick is feeling so good!


Me too. It has lifted the cloud a bit. At least for now. I am staying busy. I went upstairs to my closet yesterday and pulled down the Murphy bed and put all my dress on it. I tried each of them on. I have a huge pile to be donated and a pile of new never worn clothes with tags that are on the higher end that I have bagged up and will have The Real Real come and take away along with anything that I have listed on eBay or elsewhere. I have heard horror stories about what sellers get for their items but at this point I am beyond carrying. I just want anything I am not using or wearing out of the house.


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> Love the bag and the color.
> 
> I had been but Dr. Erin has put my mind at ease.
> 
> Me too. It has lifted the cloud a bit. At least for now. I am staying busy. I went upstairs to my closet yesterday and pulled down the Murphy bed and put all my dress on it. I tried each of them on. I have a huge pile to be donated and a pile of new never worn clothes with tags that are on the higher end that I have bagged up and will have The Real Real come and take away along with anything that I have listed on eBay or elsewhere. I have heard horror stories about what sellers get for their items but at this point I am beyond carrying. I just want anything I am not using or wearing out of the house.



Purging huge hoards is good - no point having a lot of stuff which isn't used - you end up with stuff owning you and not the other way around.


----------



## megt10

eliwon said:


> Purging huge hoards is good - no point having a lot of stuff which isn't used - you end up with stuff owning you and not the other way around.



I totally agree. I am headed back up to my closet. I have already done my tops, sweaters, jeans and now dresses. I found several Nordstrom dresses that still had tags on them so I am just going to take them back. I need to revisit my sweaters. I know I have too many especially for the weather that we have had these past few years, but at least I know that everything I have fits me and looks pretty good. Then I am going to move on to my shoes and handbags. It was really nice the other day when I had to hurry and get dressed and get out the door to be able to pull out a pair of jeans and not have to try on several pairs before I found one that I liked the fit. Also purging has made me realize that the only thing, I need are some Vince tank tops as my xs ones had to be given away and a few dressier tops. At least My drawers once again look like a normal person's drawer of clothes.


----------



## Izzy48

These are pictures of the Coach Nomad I purchased at their lovely event.







I tried to do the pictures so the quality is shown. The inside is a chocolate smooth leather and my Mulberry oak cosmetics bag looks fabulous with it. The Coach color is saddle but to me it is a medium butterscotch. The hardware is beautiful so I am pleased with my purchase. As you know I was on ban but I sold multiple bags and used the money to buy the BV and this bag. To say the BV cost more would be a mild understatement. In the future, the only way I will add a bag is if I sell one or more bags.


----------



## Always New LV

Heading for outlets shopping for Columbus Day sales.


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Izzy48 said:


> These are pictures of the Coach Nomad I purchased at their lovely event.
> View attachment 3155256
> View attachment 3155257
> View attachment 3155258
> 
> View attachment 3155259
> 
> 
> I tried to do the pictures so the quality is shown. The inside is a chocolate smooth leather and my Mulberry oak cosmetics bag looks fabulous with it. The Coach color is saddle but to me it is a medium butterscotch. The hardware is beautiful so I am pleased with my purchase. As you know I was on ban but I sold multiple bags and used the money to buy the BV and this bag. To say the BV cost more would be a mild understatement. In the future, the only way I will add a bag is if I sell one or more bags.




You can't go wrong with a bit of Mulberry Oak ! X


----------



## megt10

Always New LV said:


> Heading for outlets shopping for Columbus Day sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155282


Great picture. Love the shawl with the Boy bag.


Izzy48 said:


> These are pictures of the Coach Nomad I purchased at their lovely event.
> View attachment 3155256
> View attachment 3155257
> View attachment 3155258
> 
> View attachment 3155259
> 
> 
> I tried to do the pictures so the quality is shown. The inside is a chocolate smooth leather and my Mulberry oak cosmetics bag looks fabulous with it. The Coach color is saddle but to me it is a medium butterscotch. The hardware is beautiful so I am pleased with my purchase. As you know I was on ban but I sold multiple bags and used the money to buy the BV and this bag. To say the BV cost more would be a mild understatement. In the future, the only way I will add a bag is if I sell one or more bags.


Very pretty Izzy. I am following your lead. I have several bags for sale at various places and have filled my hall closet with bags, shoes and clothes that will be heading to TRR mainly because they will come and pick the stuff up. I spent yesterday in my closet again and filled another 3 bags of clothes for my friends to go through. I still need to do more shoes and bags. My closet looks so much better. Very cathartic.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> These are pictures of the Coach Nomad I purchased at their lovely event.
> View attachment 3155256
> View attachment 3155257
> View attachment 3155258
> 
> View attachment 3155259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do the pictures so the quality is shown. The inside is a chocolate smooth leather and my Mulberry oak cosmetics bag looks fabulous with it. The Coach color is saddle but to me it is a medium butterscotch. The hardware is beautiful so I am pleased with my purchase. As you know I was on ban but I sold multiple bags and used the money to buy the BV and this bag. To say the BV cost more would be a mild understatement. In the future, the only way I will add a bag is if I sell one or more bags.


Someone on tPF had this bag in lipstick red...stunning! 



Always New LV said:


> Heading for outlets shopping for Columbus Day sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155282


Isn't that an oxymoron? Chanel...outlet shopping? [emoji57]


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Someone on tPF had this bag in lipstick red...stunning!
> 
> 
> Isn't that an oxymoron? Chanel...outlet shopping? [emoji57]




You're so right about the red. It is gorgeous and prettier than mine. I almost bought it but I had sold every brown bag I had and I still had red. The Coach  name for the color is black cherry and it has Silver tone hard ware.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> You're so right about the red. It is gorgeous and prettier than mine. I almost bought it but I had sold every brown bag I had and I still had red. The Coach  name for the color is black cherry and it has Silver tone hard ware.




The saddle is still my favorite color...so rich looking!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks Meg. It is cathartic. What a waste to have thousands of dollars tied up when I don't get around to wearing the bag!


----------



## Always New LV

@skyqueen, I always look for good deal.  Just got one great deal today at Valentino Outlet, lizard and mink clutch, 80% off outlet price, less than 15% of original price.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Great picture. Love the shawl with the Boy bag.
> 
> Very pretty Izzy. I am following your lead. I have several bags for sale at various places and have filled my hall closet with bags, shoes and clothes that will be heading to TRR mainly because they will come and pick the stuff up. I spent yesterday in my closet again and filled another 3 bags of clothes for my friends to go through. I still need to do more shoes and bags. My closet looks so much better. Very cathartic.





Wow Meg, you have some fabulous bags for sale!! Great prices, unbelievable really!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> These are pictures of the Coach Nomad I purchased at their lovely event.
> View attachment 3155256
> View attachment 3155257
> View attachment 3155258
> 
> View attachment 3155259
> 
> 
> I tried to do the pictures so the quality is shown. The inside is a chocolate smooth leather and my Mulberry oak cosmetics bag looks fabulous with it. The Coach color is saddle but to me it is a medium butterscotch. The hardware is beautiful so I am pleased with my purchase. As you know I was on ban but I sold multiple bags and used the money to buy the BV and this bag. To say the BV cost more would be a mild understatement. In the future, the only way I will add a bag is if I sell one or more bags.


Izzy, I just tried that bag on this weekend!  I want an oxblood bag sooo bad, and in an "oxblood" thread, the Coach Nomad was mentioned.  I have been hem-hawing on whether to get it, only because so many Coach lovers did get it on sale.  So even though it is less expensive than any other bag I might consider(and really don't want to spend the money on!) now I want the oxblood Nomad at a better price.  Should I just bite the bullet? It does seem to be a lovely bag, although quite large.  haha--like most of my bags.  I have been using the LV pochette metis and feel like a new person, with a small bag.  Have been enjoying the "smallness," although I have to keep my sunglasses in the car, as they don't fit in it.
And I had another subtle, but I will have to say snide, comment on my handbags again today. I was ranting to both my daughter and a friend about it.  They both say jealousy is involved.  I am working on a "cover all comments" retort I can use!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, I just tried that bag on this weekend!  I want an oxblood bag sooo bad, and in an "oxblood" thread, the Coach Nomad was mentioned.  I have been hem-hawing on whether to get it, only because so many Coach lovers did get it on sale.  So even though it is less expensive than any other bag I might consider(and really don't want to spend the money on!) now I want the oxblood Nomad at a better price.  Should I just bite the bullet? It does seem to be a lovely bag, although quite large.  haha--like most of my bags.  I have been using the LV pochette metis and feel like a new person, with a small bag.  Have been enjoying the "smallness," although I have to keep my sunglasses in the car, as they don't fit in it.
> And I had another subtle, but I will have to say snide, comment on my handbags again today. I was ranting to both my daughter and a friend about it.  They both say jealousy is involved.  I am working on a "cover all comments" retort I can use!



Barbee, it looks much larger than it really is but holds everything I need.  In our part of the country the oxblood color is better in fall and winter. I wish you could have gotten in on one of the invitation parties or the sale. Not certain when they will do another one. I know the oxblood is a fabulous color and our time is limited carrying such a dark color so you may have to bite the bullet. I would ask one of the SA's if they know when another offer will be made. Perhaps around Thanksgiving or Christmas. Anyway you look at it, the bag is more than worth the full retail. Pay no attention to the nay sayers and enjoy your lovely bags!!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, I just tried that bag on this weekend!  I want an oxblood bag sooo bad, and in an "oxblood" thread, the Coach Nomad was mentioned.  I have been hem-hawing on whether to get it, only because so many Coach lovers did get it on sale.  So even though it is less expensive than any other bag I might consider(and really don't want to spend the money on!) now I want the oxblood Nomad at a better price.  Should I just bite the bullet? It does seem to be a lovely bag, although quite large.  haha--like most of my bags.  I have been using the LV pochette metis and feel like a new person, with a small bag.  Have been enjoying the "smallness," although I have to keep my sunglasses in the car, as they don't fit in it.
> And I had another subtle, but I will have to say snide, comment on my handbags again today. I was ranting to both my daughter and a friend about it.  They both say jealousy is involved.  I am working on a "cover all comments" retort I can use!



Barbee, it looks much larger than it really is but holds everything I need.  In our part of the country the oxblood color is better in fall and winter. I wish you could have gotten in on one of the invitation parties or the sale. Not certain when they will do another one. I know the oxblood is a fabulous color and our time is limited carrying such a dark color so you may have to bite the bullet. I would ask one of the SA's if they know when another offer will be made. Perhaps around Thanksgiving or Christmas. Anyway you look at it, the bag is more than worth the full retail. Pay no attention to the nay sayers and enjoy your lovely bags!!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Meg. It is cathartic. What a waste to have thousands of dollars tied up when I don't get around to wearing the bag!


I know, it is such a waste, but I am looking at it as a learning experience. Plus some bags that worked for me in the past no longer do. My style changes and so does the amount of stuff I am willing to lug around with me on a daily basis. I am also finding that satchels that I can hand carry are the best for me. I still need a cross-body bag when out with my MIL but my neck and shoulders are happiest when I carry a handbag.


Always New LV said:


> @skyqueen, I always look for good deal.  Just got one great deal today at Valentino Outlet, lizard and mink clutch, 80% off outlet price, less than 15% of original price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155671


Wow. So unique looking.


Izzy48 said:


> Wow Meg, you have some fabulous bags for sale!! Great prices, unbelievable really!


Thank you.


barbee said:


> Izzy, I just tried that bag on this weekend!  I want an oxblood bag sooo bad, and in an "oxblood" thread, the Coach Nomad was mentioned.  I have been hem-hawing on whether to get it, only because so many Coach lovers did get it on sale.  So even though it is less expensive than any other bag I might consider(and really don't want to spend the money on!) now I want the oxblood Nomad at a better price.  Should I just bite the bullet? It does seem to be a lovely bag, although quite large.  haha--like most of my bags.  I have been using the LV pochette metis and feel like a new person, with a small bag.  Have been enjoying the "smallness," although I have to keep my sunglasses in the car, as they don't fit in it.
> And I had another subtle, but I will have to say snide, comment on my handbags again today. I was ranting to both my daughter and a friend about it.  They both say jealousy is involved.  I am working on a "cover all comments" retort I can use!



I hate it when people make snide comments. I agree they are just jealous.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Great picture. Love the shawl with the Boy bag.
> 
> Very pretty Izzy. I am following your lead. I have several bags for sale at various places and have filled my hall closet with bags, shoes and clothes that will be heading to TRR mainly because they will come and pick the stuff up. I spent yesterday in my closet again and filled another 3 bags of clothes for my friends to go through. I still need to do more shoes and bags. My closet looks so much better. Very cathartic.


 
Meg, we should all have a party at your house, to help you sell your clothes/bags, etc.  It may be more fun than any other weekend getaway!  Anyway, I know you are feeling "lighter" in your closet, especially with the clothes you are not wearing, but are taking up space.  Supposedly, once we clean out, we know better for the future what not to buy.  I have yet to find that as true across the board, but now know certain fabrics and styles to stay away from.  It's a start!  And our styles do change/evolve, despite the fact we have been around the block.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Meg, we should all have a party at your house, to help you sell your clothes/bags, etc.  It may be more fun than any other weekend getaway!  Anyway, I know you are feeling "lighter" in your closet, especially with the clothes you are not wearing, but are taking up space.  Supposedly, once we clean out, we know better for the future what not to buy.  I have yet to find that as true across the board, but now know certain fabrics and styles to stay away from.  It's a start!  And our styles do change/evolve, despite the fact we have been around the block.



More my waistline has evolved . There was very little clothes wise in my closet that I didn't like. It just didn't like me back. Oh well. I am learning to embrace my post menopausal body and be kinder with myself. Today is supposed to be my day that I get to go and do something as the cleaning ladies are going to be here. My Hermes SA is on vacation so I had planned on going to Rodeo Drive and seeing the huge Hermes. I have never been. My MIL showed an interest in going so I told her I would take her along. That was before Nick was diagnosed with the nasal tumor. So we are going to head to my jeweler and pick up my repairs and then I am taking my MIL to lunch and a shopping trip to our local Nordstrom. I don't need anything except for some basic tank tops and a few nice blouses. I feel okay about being gone while someone is at the house. I know my cleaning ladies will call me if there is any problem with Nick and my local Nordstrom is 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Meg, we should all have a party at your house, to help you sell your clothes/bags, etc.  It may be more fun than any other weekend getaway!  Anyway, I know you are feeling "lighter" in your closet, especially with the clothes you are not wearing, but are taking up space.  Supposedly, once we clean out, we know better for the future what not to buy.  I have yet to find that as true across the board, but now know certain fabrics and styles to stay away from.  It's a start!  And our styles do change/evolve, despite the fact we have been around the block.



In addition to selling my bags, I have cleaned out 3 closets which had my clothes and I am ashamed of the volume.  If DH had seen what I hauled out of this house it would be interesting. My son brought his truck and hauled it to the resale store for me where I had already made arrangements for them to accept the load.  I donated mine to a Veterans group for resale for their benefit.    At least now someone will get a deal on decent clothes ranging from EF to Lands End. I still have more to donate.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> In addition to selling my bags, I have cleaned out 3 closets which had my clothes and I am ashamed of the volume.  If DH had seen what I hauled out of this house it would be interesting. My son brought his truck and hauled it to the resale store for me where I had already made arrangements for them to accept the load.  I donated mine to a Veterans group for resale for their benefit.    At least now someone will get a deal on decent clothes ranging from EF to Lands End. I still have more to donate.



It really does make a difference just keeping the things that you love, that fit and you can see yourself wearing. It has taken me hours to try everything on and go through my stuff. I have my donate pile and then the higher end clothing that still sadly has tags on it. That goes to TRR and I need to finish up with my shoes and bags maybe sometime this week and then get them out here to take it all away.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> These are pictures of the Coach Nomad I purchased at their lovely event.
> View attachment 3155256
> View attachment 3155257
> View attachment 3155258
> 
> View attachment 3155259
> 
> 
> I tried to do the pictures so the quality is shown. The inside is a chocolate smooth leather and my Mulberry oak cosmetics bag looks fabulous with it. The Coach color is saddle but to me it is a medium butterscotch. The hardware is beautiful so I am pleased with my purchase. As you know I was on ban but I sold multiple bags and used the money to buy the BV and this bag. To say the BV cost more would be a mild understatement. In the future, the only way I will add a bag is if I sell one or more bags.



Very nice Izzy....



Always New LV said:


> Heading for outlets shopping for Columbus Day sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155282



LV and Chanel .....  You look great Always...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> More my waistline has evolved. There was very little clothes wise in my closet that I didn't like. It just didn't like me back. Oh well. *I am learning to embrace my post menopausal body and be kinder with myself. *Today is supposed to be my day that I get to go and do something as the cleaning ladies are going to be here. My Hermes SA is on vacation so I had planned on going to Rodeo Drive and seeing the huge Hermes. I have never been. My MIL showed an interest in going so I told her I would take her along. That was before Nick was diagnosed with the nasal tumor. So we are going to head to my jeweler and pick up my repairs and then I am taking my MIL to lunch and a shopping trip to our local Nordstrom. I don't need anything except for some basic tank tops and a few nice blouses. I feel okay about being gone while someone is at the house. I know my cleaning ladies will call me if there is any problem with Nick and my local Nordstrom is 10 minutes from my house.



Me too Meg!  ..It feels like my body changes every 6-8 months


----------



## Cilifene

Ok, Alma overload .. *
Meg*, I bought this wool skirt last fall and absolutely love it - but don't know how much longer it'll fit my waistline, it sure is much tighter now than last fall....
*Elaine*, Wolford Leg Support ..


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Ok, Alma overload ..
> *Meg*, I bought this wool skirt last fall and absolutely love it - but don't know how much longer it'll fit my waistline, it sure is much tighter now than last fall....
> *Elaine*, Wolford Leg Support ..


Wonderful pics, Cilifene! And I certainly know what you mean about clothes not fitting!  I do have friends, however, who's waists do not grow larger with age.  But I know they don't eat the sweets I do.  
I am wishing I can wear the heavier clothes you have on.  We are still in short sleeves.  I refuse to wear sleevless in October! I bought a beautiful new sweater a few weeks ago, and it's still sitting in the bag, as there is no need to even look at it yet.  Sad!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Me too Meg!  ..It feels like my body changes every 6-8 months


I hear you!


Cilifene said:


> Ok, Alma overload .. *
> Meg*, I bought this wool skirt last fall and absolutely love it - but don't know how much longer it'll fit my waistline, it sure is much tighter now than last fall....
> *Elaine*, Wolford Leg Support ..


I love this outfit. If it gets too tight you are going to have to find a way to get it let out a bit. It is one of my favorites of yours. It really looks fabulous on you.


barbee said:


> Wonderful pics, Cilifene! And I certainly know what you mean about clothes not fitting!  I do have friends, however, who's waists do not grow larger with age.  But I know they don't eat the sweets I do.
> I am wishing I can wear the heavier clothes you have on.  We are still in short sleeves.  I refuse to wear sleevless in October! I bought a beautiful new sweater a few weeks ago, and it's still sitting in the bag, as there is no need to even look at it yet.  Sad!


I know I am over the heat. It is in the 90's. I have so many sweaters that still have tags on them that I bought last year or the year before that it never got cool enough to wear. At some point, I need to go through my sweaters again and get rid of some more. At least I know that the ones I have fit.


----------



## megt10

Well, it has just been one of those days. We had planned on being out quite a bit longer, but my cleaning ladies showed up 1.5 hours early. They are supposed to arrive around 11:30 but showed up at 10, ugh. They are so sweet and asked if it was okay which it wasn't but what was I going to say when they are standing at my front door. We had timed everything to coincide with us being gone. Well, we got to the jewelers as they were opening and since they are closed Sunday and Monday nothing was really out yet. It took them awhile to find my repairs and then I picked out some opals to have a necklace made. I saw this Kimberly McDonald necklace in the BG catalog and fell in love with it. So I gave the page to my jeweler and he got some opals for me to look at. I picked 7 of them. Not sure how long it will take but I am excited about it. Then I took back over 2,000 dollars worth of clothes to Nordstrom. I really need to buy from them all the time I think. I know the lady at the customer service pretty well now. One of the dresses she asked if I remembered when I bought it and I said well it was when I wore a size 2 dress so quite awhile ago. We never did eat lunch since we knew that we should get back earlier rather than later and neither of us was hungry.  My MIL did find a pair of pants and a couple of shirts and then we got home about the time the cleaning ladies were leaving. I asked them to let me know when they left so that we could be home shortly afterward. I know that my DH and MIL think I am going a little overboard on not wanting Nick left alone too long, but I just worry that the tumor will rupture or something and no one will be with him. I am honestly not sure which is worse knowing that he will die shortly or have to be put to sleep or like with Beau last year he gave me the look when he woke up because the water was coming out of his lungs and I had him put down the next day. So I didn't have a ton of time to think about it.

Sorry for the rambling. It's just how I am at the moment. Anyway here is a picture of the necklace that I am having made. Well something similar but in white gold.


----------



## chessmont

Beautiful necklace, megt10!  And I understand completely about not wanting to be away from Nick.  I can barely leave my dogs when they are healthy.  Wishing you many more weeks with him!


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> More my waistline has evolved .



Mine has devolved, LOL.  Into an undulating mass. Ugh.  Hard to find pants that fit - if fits in the waist, too big in the thighs.  If I can find 'skinny' jeans big enough sometimes that works cuz the thighs aren't huge.  Sigh.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Well, it has just been one of those days. We had planned on being out quite a bit longer, but my cleaning ladies showed up 1.5 hours early. They are supposed to arrive around 11:30 but showed up at 10, ugh. They are so sweet and asked if it was okay which it wasn't but what was I going to say when they are standing at my front door. We had timed everything to coincide with us being gone. Well, we got to the jewelers as they were opening and since they are closed Sunday and Monday nothing was really out yet. It took them awhile to find my repairs and then I picked out some opals to have a necklace made. I saw this Kimberly McDonald necklace in the BG catalog and fell in love with it. So I gave the page to my jeweler and he got some opals for me to look at. I picked 7 of them. Not sure how long it will take but I am excited about it. Then I took back over 2,000 dollars worth of clothes to Nordstrom. I really need to buy from them all the time I think. I know the lady at the customer service pretty well now. One of the dresses she asked if I remembered when I bought it and I said well it was when I wore a size 2 dress so quite awhile ago. We never did eat lunch since we knew that we should get back earlier rather than later and neither of us was hungry.  My MIL did find a pair of pants and a couple of shirts and then we got home about the time the cleaning ladies were leaving. I asked them to let me know when they left so that we could be home shortly afterward. I know that my DH and MIL think I am going a little overboard on not wanting Nick left alone too long, but I just worry that the tumor will rupture or something and no one will be with him. I am honestly not sure which is worse knowing that he will die shortly or have to be put to sleep or like with Beau last year he gave me the look when he woke up because the water was coming out of his lungs and I had him put down the next day. So I didn't have a ton of time to think about it.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. It's just how I am at the moment. Anyway here is a picture of the necklace that I am having made. Well something similar but in white gold.


 That necklace will be stunning, Meg.  And sweaters--we don't seem to outgrow them, do we?


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Beautiful necklace, megt10!  And I understand completely about not wanting to be away from Nick.  I can barely leave my dogs when they are healthy.  Wishing you many more weeks with him!


Thank you, Chessmont. Right now he seems to be doing well. He has started doing the entire walk with Misha again, he is eating everything I put down and doesn't seem to be in pain. His coughing has stopped and he is sneezing less often with very little blood coming out. His pain meds arrived today and I will start him on them this evening. You are right it is hard to leave him alone. On the up side I am getting so much done at home. I made my appointment with The Real Real to come and pick up my stuff next Thursday. I have to go through the rest of my shoes and bags still and then find the dust bag that goes with the items. That will be time consuming for sure as I still have dust bags all over the house and garage.


chessmont said:


> Mine has devolved, LOL.  Into an undulating mass. Ugh.  Hard to find pants that fit - if fits in the waist, too big in the thighs.  If I can find 'skinny' jeans big enough sometimes that works cuz the thighs aren't huge.  Sigh.


 I am kind of straight up and down no matter what size I am. My thighs are bigger in proportion to my waist. I find skinny boyfriend jeans to be comfortable and flattering. I just wear a belt. Rarely do I like the feel of my thighs being vacuum sealed in a pair of pants. My friends and DH like the skinny jean look on me I personally feel huge when I wear them.


barbee said:


> That necklace will be stunning, Meg.  And sweaters--we don't seem to outgrow them, do we?


Probably why I have so many and keep buying more


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Ok, Alma overload .. *
> Meg*, I bought this wool skirt last fall and absolutely love it - but don't know how much longer it'll fit my waistline, it sure is much tighter now than last fall....
> *Elaine*, Wolford Leg Support ..




Cilifene you look fabulous and I can't believe you ever change sizes!:excl:


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Well, it has just been one of those days. We had planned on being out quite a bit longer, but my cleaning ladies showed up 1.5 hours early. They are supposed to arrive around 11:30 but showed up at 10, ugh. They are so sweet and asked if it was okay which it wasn't but what was I going to say when they are standing at my front door. We had timed everything to coincide with us being gone. Well, we got to the jewelers as they were opening and since they are closed Sunday and Monday nothing was really out yet. It took them awhile to find my repairs and then I picked out some opals to have a necklace made. I saw this Kimberly McDonald necklace in the BG catalog and fell in love with it. So I gave the page to my jeweler and he got some opals for me to look at. I picked 7 of them. Not sure how long it will take but I am excited about it. Then I took back over 2,000 dollars worth of clothes to Nordstrom. I really need to buy from them all the time I think. I know the lady at the customer service pretty well now. One of the dresses she asked if I remembered when I bought it and I said well it was when I wore a size 2 dress so quite awhile ago. We never did eat lunch since we knew that we should get back earlier rather than later and neither of us was hungry.  My MIL did find a pair of pants and a couple of shirts and then we got home about the time the cleaning ladies were leaving. I asked them to let me know when they left so that we could be home shortly afterward. I know that my DH and MIL think I am going a little overboard on not wanting Nick left alone too long, but I just worry that the tumor will rupture or something and no one will be with him. I am honestly not sure which is worse knowing that he will die shortly or have to be put to sleep or like with Beau last year he gave me the look when he woke up because the water was coming out of his lungs and I had him put down the next day. So I didn't have a ton of time to think about it.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. It's just how I am at the moment. Anyway here is a picture of the necklace that I am having made. Well something similar but in white gold.



It will be spectacular with those lovely opals. Diamonds will show the opals beautifully.Hope all is well with everything. Looked at the Rockstud tote again and wrote an email with a proposition but deleted it. All I don't need is another fed bag even though it is so fab.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> It will be spectacular with those lovely opals. Diamonds will show the opals beautifully.Hope all is well with everything. Looked at the Rockstud tote again and wrote an email with a proposition but deleted it. All I don't need is another fed bag even though it is so fab.



Thanks Izzy. I will be sending everything out on the 22nd. At this point I want to have just enough with perhaps a bit of room to spare just in case I see something I love.

I am looking forward to seeing what my jeweler does with the stones. I choose them and the type of chain I liked. I didn't choose the diamonds as that would have been too time consuming (he knows what I like) and to be honest I just wanted to get home. I am letting him choose how to set them and I am sure I will love it.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Wonderful pics, Cilifene! And I certainly know what you mean about clothes not fitting!  I do have friends, however, who's waists do not grow larger with age.  But I know they don't eat the sweets I do.
> I am wishing I can wear the heavier clothes you have on.  We are still in short sleeves.  I refuse to wear sleevless in October! I bought a beautiful new sweater a few weeks ago, and it's still sitting in the bag, as there is no need to even look at it yet.  Sad!



Thanks barbee!  when can you wear sweaters?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I hear you!
> 
> I love this outfit. If it gets too tight you are going to have to find a way to get it let out a bit. It is one of my favorites of yours. It really looks fabulous on you.
> 
> I know I am over the heat. It is in the 90's. I have so many sweaters that still have tags on them that I bought last year or the year before that it never got cool enough to wear. At some point, I need to go through my sweaters again and get rid of some more. At least I know that the ones I have fit.



Thanks very much meg! thanks for the tip dear I'll think about that.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene you look fabulous and I can't believe you ever change sizes!:excl:



Thanks Izzy, but I do


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Well, it has just been one of those days. We had planned on being out quite a bit longer, but my cleaning ladies showed up 1.5 hours early. They are supposed to arrive around 11:30 but showed up at 10, ugh. They are so sweet and asked if it was okay which it wasn't but what was I going to say when they are standing at my front door. We had timed everything to coincide with us being gone. Well, we got to the jewelers as they were opening and since they are closed Sunday and Monday nothing was really out yet. It took them awhile to find my repairs and then I picked out some opals to have a necklace made. I saw this Kimberly McDonald necklace in the BG catalog and fell in love with it. So I gave the page to my jeweler and he got some opals for me to look at. I picked 7 of them. Not sure how long it will take but I am excited about it. Then I took back over 2,000 dollars worth of clothes to Nordstrom. I really need to buy from them all the time I think. I know the lady at the customer service pretty well now. One of the dresses she asked if I remembered when I bought it and I said well it was when I wore a size 2 dress so quite awhile ago. We never did eat lunch since we knew that we should get back earlier rather than later and neither of us was hungry.  My MIL did find a pair of pants and a couple of shirts and then we got home about the time the cleaning ladies were leaving. I asked them to let me know when they left so that we could be home shortly afterward. I know that my DH and MIL think I am going a little overboard on not wanting Nick left alone too long, but I just worry that the tumor will rupture or something and no one will be with him. I am honestly not sure which is worse knowing that he will die shortly or have to be put to sleep or like with Beau last year he gave me the look when he woke up because the water was coming out of his lungs and I had him put down the next day. So I didn't have a ton of time to think about it.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. It's just how I am at the moment. Anyway here is a picture of the necklace that I am having made. Well something similar but in white gold.



Beautiful Meg.


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Cilifene said:


> Great to hear Meg! ... *Elanie*, you must try Wolford.......
> Today's casual (I only do casual ) outfit - leggings, tunic, t-shirt, fav sandals and little miss Alma electric



Hi Cilifene.  I adore your style.  I am considering getting an alma bb in epi leather after seeing your posts.  However, I have never owned epi leather. How is your regular size alma in epi leather holding up? Is is scratch resistant? I only have Balenciagas. And I want a bag that looks professional, polished, and is an investment piece now that I work in a more professional setting.

Thank you


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks barbee!  when can you wear sweaters?


We get cold snaps, so a day or so in October, some in November, more in December.  January can be warm, as trees start to bud out, then February and March can get colder.  We may have two cold days, then warmer again.  It's never consistant.  But it's humid, so 50-60 degrees can feel cold.  However, I can play tennis outside all year, so that makes me happy.


----------



## Cilifene

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Hi Cilifene.  I adore your style.  I am considering getting an alma bb in epi leather after seeing your posts.  However, I have never owned epi leather. How is your regular size alma in epi leather holding up? Is is scratch resistant? I only have Balenciagas. And I want a bag that looks professional, polished, and is an investment piece now that I work in a more professional setting.
> 
> Thank you



Thanks very much foxmomlovesbag  and welcome! 
I feel I have to be careful not to bump into things cause the very structured shape could easy get scratches - and I would hate if it gets any dents.!
I have a ZCP (zippy coin purse) in indigo epi that I've used every day for the last two years it only has a tiny mark and the epi leather is very nice and has become less matte. 

I hope this helps


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> We get cold snaps, so a day or so in October, some in November, more in December.  January can be warm, as trees start to bud out, then February and March can get colder.  We may have two cold days, then warmer again.  It's never consistant.  But it's humid, so 50-60 degrees can feel cold.  However, I can play tennis outside all year, so that makes me happy.



Oh I see. We have a lot of windy weather here in Denmark, so it can be nice one day and very cold the day after.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> We get cold snaps, so a day or so in October, some in November, more in December.  January can be warm, as trees start to bud out, then February and March can get colder.  We may have two cold days, then warmer again.  It's never consistant.  But it's humid, so 50-60 degrees can feel cold.  However, I can play tennis outside all year, so that makes me happy.



You are warmer than we are but not by much, Barbee.  I wore one of my favorite long sleeve RL t-shirts and about roasted from the heat during the day but it was comfortable during the evening. Probably November starts some sweater weather for us.


----------



## skyqueen

Always New LV said:


> @skyqueen, I always look for good deal.  Just got one great deal today at Valentino Outlet, lizard and mink clutch, 80% off outlet price, less than 15% of original price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155671


Lovey and unique!



barbee said:


> Izzy, I just tried that bag on this weekend!  I want an oxblood bag sooo bad, and in an "oxblood" thread, the Coach Nomad was mentioned.  I have been hem-hawing on whether to get it, only because so many Coach lovers did get it on sale.  So even though it is less expensive than any other bag I might consider(and really don't want to spend the money on!) now I want the oxblood Nomad at a better price.  Should I just bite the bullet? It does seem to be a lovely bag, although quite large.  haha--like most of my bags.  I have been using the LV pochette metis and feel like a new person, with a small bag.  Have been enjoying the "smallness," although I have to keep my sunglasses in the car, as they don't fit in it.
> And I had another subtle, but I will have to say snide, comment on my handbags again today. I was ranting to both my daughter and a friend about it.  They both say jealousy is involved.  I am working on a "cover all comments" retort I can use!


I'm going over to Macy's to check out the Coach Nomad in black cherry. I'll report back on the size. Although...I'm 5'10" so it may look different on me then someone a more normal height. I need a lipstick red bag since I won't wear my Celine mini luggage.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ok, Alma overload ..
> *Meg*, I bought this wool skirt last fall and absolutely love it - but don't know how much longer it'll fit my waistline, it sure is much tighter now than last fall....
> *Elaine*, Wolford Leg Support ..


You are one cool chic!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well, it has just been one of those days. We had planned on being out quite a bit longer, but my cleaning ladies showed up 1.5 hours early. They are supposed to arrive around 11:30 but showed up at 10, ugh. They are so sweet and asked if it was okay which it wasn't but what was I going to say when they are standing at my front door. We had timed everything to coincide with us being gone. Well, we got to the jewelers as they were opening and since they are closed Sunday and Monday nothing was really out yet. It took them awhile to find my repairs and then I picked out some opals to have a necklace made. I saw this Kimberly McDonald necklace in the BG catalog and fell in love with it. So I gave the page to my jeweler and he got some opals for me to look at. I picked 7 of them. Not sure how long it will take but I am excited about it. Then I took back over 2,000 dollars worth of clothes to Nordstrom. I really need to buy from them all the time I think. I know the lady at the customer service pretty well now. One of the dresses she asked if I remembered when I bought it and I said well it was when I wore a size 2 dress so quite awhile ago. We never did eat lunch since we knew that we should get back earlier rather than later and neither of us was hungry.  My MIL did find a pair of pants and a couple of shirts and then we got home about the time the cleaning ladies were leaving. I asked them to let me know when they left so that we could be home shortly afterward. I know that my DH and MIL think I am going a little overboard on not wanting Nick left alone too long, but I just worry that the tumor will rupture or something and no one will be with him. I am honestly not sure which is worse knowing that he will die shortly or have to be put to sleep or like with Beau last year he gave me the look when he woke up because the water was coming out of his lungs and I had him put down the next day. So I didn't have a ton of time to think about it.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. It's just how I am at the moment. Anyway here is a picture of the necklace that I am having made. Well something similar but in white gold.


Love the necklace...reminds me of a Meira T necklace.
Glad Nick's feeling better!



foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Hi Cilifene.  I adore your style.  I am considering getting an alma bb in epi leather after seeing your posts.  However, I have never owned epi leather. How is your regular size alma in epi leather holding up? Is is scratch resistant? I only have Balenciagas. And I want a bag that looks professional, polished, and is an investment piece now that I work in a more professional setting.
> 
> Thank you


Welcome Fox!
Post a pic of your Alma BB, Cilifene...love that bag, too!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Lovey and unique!
> 
> 
> I'm going over to Macy's to check out the Coach Nomad in black cherry. I'll report back on the size. Although...I'm 5'10" so it may look different on me then someone a more normal height. I need a lipstick red bag since I won't wear my Celine mini luggage.


 
Skyqueen, Bllomingdales has a sale, 25% off, up to $500; 30% over $500. Coach is included. I ordered the oxblood Nomad yesterday.  I just looked, and they still have the black cherry, but apparently not oxblood any longer.  I made the mistake of not adding another item, to be over $500, and get the extra 5% off.  Oh well.


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> Well, it has just been one of those days. We had planned on being out quite a bit longer, but my cleaning ladies showed up 1.5 hours early. They are supposed to arrive around 11:30 but showed up at 10, ugh. They are so sweet and asked if it was okay which it wasn't but what was I going to say when they are standing at my front door. We had timed everything to coincide with us being gone. Well, we got to the jewelers as they were opening and since they are closed Sunday and Monday nothing was really out yet. It took them awhile to find my repairs and then I picked out some opals to have a necklace made. I saw this Kimberly McDonald necklace in the BG catalog and fell in love with it. So I gave the page to my jeweler and he got some opals for me to look at. I picked 7 of them. Not sure how long it will take but I am excited about it. Then I took back over 2,000 dollars worth of clothes to Nordstrom. I really need to buy from them all the time I think. I know the lady at the customer service pretty well now. One of the dresses she asked if I remembered when I bought it and I said well it was when I wore a size 2 dress so quite awhile ago. We never did eat lunch since we knew that we should get back earlier rather than later and neither of us was hungry.  My MIL did find a pair of pants and a couple of shirts and then we got home about the time the cleaning ladies were leaving. I asked them to let me know when they left so that we could be home shortly afterward. I know that my DH and MIL think I am going a little overboard on not wanting Nick left alone too long, but I just worry that the tumor will rupture or something and no one will be with him. I am honestly not sure which is worse knowing that he will die shortly or have to be put to sleep or like with Beau last year he gave me the look when he woke up because the water was coming out of his lungs and I had him put down the next day. So I didn't have a ton of time to think about it.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. It's just how I am at the moment. Anyway here is a picture of the necklace that I am having made. Well something similar but in white gold.



MEG, this is gorgeous, especially in white gold.  Can't wait to see the pic when its complete.  Do you have earrings to match?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> You are one cool chic!





skyqueen said:


> Love the necklace...reminds me of a Meira T necklace.
> Glad Nick's feeling better!
> 
> 
> Welcome Fox!
> Post a pic of your Alma BB, Cilifene...love that bag, too!



Thanks dear &#128536;


----------



## Cilifene

Alma bb epi electric...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Love the necklace...reminds me of a Meira T necklace.
> Glad Nick's feeling better!
> 
> 
> Welcome Fox!
> Post a pic of your Alma BB, Cilifene...love that bag, too!


Thanks, SQ. He started his pain meds last night and hasn't looked too good since then. I will cut the dose tonight and see if he perks back up.

I love Meira T jewelry. It does sort of look like something she would design. 


mkpurselover said:


> MEG, this is gorgeous, especially in white gold.  Can't wait to see the pic when its complete.  Do you have earrings to match?



Thanks, MK, I don't have matching earrings, but I am not much of a matchy matchy kind of gal. I have a couple of matching sets of jewelry but hardly ever wear them together. Though I think something similar in a drop style earring might be nice now that I am thinking about it. I will wait to see how this comes out before I ask for anything else.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb epi electric...



Love this on you.


----------



## skyqueen

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Hi Cilifene.  I adore your style.  I am considering getting an alma bb in epi leather after seeing your posts.  However, I have never owned epi leather. How is your regular size alma in epi leather holding up? Is is scratch resistant? I only have Balenciagas. And I want a bag that looks professional, polished, and is an investment piece now that I work in a more professional setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you







Cilifene said:


> Alma bb epi electric...




I love this bag, Foxmom...might be something to consider!


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> I was just thinking the necklace is very unique so it might be more challenging to find something to coordinate, but diamonds go with everything and I'm sure you have some of those!  However I couldn't resist downloading a pic or two of opal earrings.


----------



## eliwon

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Hi Cilifene.  I adore your style.  I am considering getting an alma bb in epi leather after seeing your posts.  However, I have never owned epi leather. How is your regular size alma in epi leather holding up? Is is scratch resistant? I only have Balenciagas. And I want a bag that looks professional, polished, and is an investment piece now that I work in a more professional setting.
> 
> Thank you



Just to chime in re the Epi leather - I have a large Passy bag in red with a matching continental wallet. The edges of the bag are quite stiff, and as I often bump into things they got scuffed and worn and I decided to have them replaced. A couple of long diagonal scratches on the bag itself were not removed or improved by LV despite my  wish for them to do so. The wallet's edges also got scuffed, only due to it living in my bag, and LV refused to touch them up as well. I own a few LV Monogram bags which I've worn and used heavily for a number of years, and which have stood up to the test of time rather well compared with the Epi, apart from the vachetta leather trims. So to sum up, if you are a bit "hard" on your bags, the Epi leather takes a bit of careful use - good luck with your hunting &#128515;


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb epi electric...



What a great outfit. Those boots  are awesome.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Skyqueen, Bllomingdales has a sale, 25% off, up to $500; 30% over $500. Coach is included. I ordered the oxblood Nomad yesterday.  I just looked, and they still have the black cherry, but apparently not oxblood any longer.  I made the mistake of not adding another item, to be over $500, and get the extra 5% off.  Oh well.


Thanks, Barbee! [emoji8]
Never got to Macy's today to try the size...hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> I was just thinking the necklace is very unique so it might be more challenging to find something to coordinate, but diamonds go with everything and I'm sure you have some of those!  However I couldn't resist downloading a pic or two of opal earrings.


Oh la la...I LOVE the first pair! Good hunting, MK!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

eliwon said:


> Just to chime in re the Epi leather - I have a large Passy bag in red with a matching continental wallet. The edges of the bag are quite stiff, and as I often bump into things they got scuffed and worn and I decided to have them replaced. A couple of long diagonal scratches on the bag itself were not removed or improved by LV despite my  wish for them to do so. The wallet's edges also got scuffed, only due to it living in my bag, and LV refused to touch them up as well. I own a few LV Monogram bags which I've worn and used heavily for a number of years, and which have stood up to the test of time rather well compared with the Epi, apart from the vachetta leather trims. So to sum up, if you are a bit "hard" on your bags, the Epi leather takes a bit of careful use - good luck with your hunting &#128515;



Thank you Eli.  I will keep this in mind, and so sorry to hear that LV has such bad repair service considering how ridiculously expensive their bags have gotten- you would think the quality would be better.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb epi electric...



This is what I'm talking about. You look amazing and what great style!!!!!! You are the reason I need an alma bb in my life (or 3)


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb epi electric...





Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much foxmomlovesbag  and welcome!
> I feel I have to be careful not to bump into things cause the very structured shape could easy get scratches - and I would hate if it gets any dents.!
> I have a ZCP (zippy coin purse) in indigo epi that I've used every day for the last two years it only has a tiny mark and the epi leather is very nice and has become less matte.
> 
> I hope this helps



Thank you. It does look delicate, and that is what I am afraid of. I'll just have to take really good care of it.


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

skyqueen said:


> I love this bag, Foxmom...might be something to consider!



Thank you sky queen. Yes I'm definitely considering it. It looks classic and elegant, which is what I am looking for.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Love this on you.



Thanks dear Meg - btw how is Nick today? 



Izzy48 said:


> What a great outfit. Those boots  are awesome.



Thanks dear.! 



foxmomlovesbbag said:


> This is what I'm talking about. You look amazing and what great style!!!!!! You are the reason I need an alma bb in my life (or 3)



Thanks foxmom, you are too kind  



foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Thank you. It does look delicate, and that is what I am afraid of. I'll just have to take really good care of it.



Since you are going for a BB you shouldn't worry to bump into things - if you want it do get it please - we only live once.....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear Meg - btw how is Nick today?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear.!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks foxmom, you are too kind
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are going for a BB you shouldn't worry to bump into things - if you want it do get it please - we only live once.....



Yesterday wasn't a good day for Nick. He had his first dose of pain medication the night before and I don't know if that was the reason or not. He seemed out of it and disoriented. The vet said that it would take a few days for him to get used to it. Last night I gave him a little less than the amount I was supposed to and so far this morning he seems to be perky. The vet also had a food supplement sent to me and I started him on that last night too. DH remarked that he is eating really well and I told him I think he is hungry because his body is fighting the cancer and he needs the extra calories. So I am giving them to him. We spent time in the yard yesterday. He loves being out in the sunshine just hanging out. If it is a nice day when the time comes that is where we will have him pts.


----------



## Izzy48

Meg, I hope he has more good days. He's precious.


----------



## bisbee

Meg, Nick looks so sweet sitting in the sun.  Sending good thoughts to all of you!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wasn't a good day for Nick. He had his first dose of pain medication the night before and I don't know if that was the reason or not. He seemed out of it and disoriented. The vet said that it would take a few days for him to get used to it. Last night I gave him a little less than the amount I was supposed to and so far this morning he seems to be perky. The vet also had a food supplement sent to me and I started him on that last night too. DH remarked that he is eating really well and I told him I think he is hungry because his body is fighting the cancer and he needs the extra calories. So I am giving them to him. We spent time in the yard yesterday. He loves being out in the sunshine just hanging out. If it is a nice day when the time comes that is where we will have him pts.


With that tongue I know he's a good kisser! [emoji190]


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wasn't a good day for Nick. He had his first dose of pain medication the night before and I don't know if that was the reason or not. He seemed out of it and disoriented. The vet said that it would take a few days for him to get used to it. Last night I gave him a little less than the amount I was supposed to and so far this morning he seems to be perky. The vet also had a food supplement sent to me and I started him on that last night too. DH remarked that he is eating really well and I told him I think he is hungry because his body is fighting the cancer and he needs the extra calories. So I am giving them to him. We spent time in the yard yesterday. He loves being out in the sunshine just hanging out. If it is a nice day when the time comes that is where we will have him pts.


Look how this handsome boy is looking right at the camera.....  You can see his love for you in his eyes. Meg.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, I hope he has more good days. He's precious.





bisbee said:


> Meg, Nick looks so sweet sitting in the sun.  Sending good thoughts to all of you!





skyqueen said:


> With that tongue I know he's a good kisser! [emoji190]





oreo713 said:


> Look how this handsome boy is looking right at the camera.....  You can see his love for you in his eyes. Meg.



Thank you, ladies. I hope that we have more time together too. I am doing my best to make every day fun for him. I am trying very hard to be happy while he is still here.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wasn't a good day for Nick. He had his first dose of pain medication the night before and I don't know if that was the reason or not. He seemed out of it and disoriented. The vet said that it would take a few days for him to get used to it. Last night I gave him a little less than the amount I was supposed to and so far this morning he seems to be perky. The vet also had a food supplement sent to me and I started him on that last night too. DH remarked that he is eating really well and I told him I think he is hungry because his body is fighting the cancer and he needs the extra calories. So I am giving them to him. We spent time in the yard yesterday. He loves being out in the sunshine just hanging out. *If it is a nice day when the time comes that is where we will have him pts.*



Oh, sweet little Nick - I like that very much Meg!!!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thank you, ladies. I hope that we have more time together too. I am doing my best to make every day fun for him. I am trying very hard to be happy while he is still here.



You are doing everything you can Meg. Knox that his life was better for having you.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Good for you, Izzy! Would love to see a photo some time. What color is it?


Darling Elaine...you haven't been around much, everything OK? [emoji8]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Darling Elaine...you haven't been around much, everything OK? [emoji8]



Was thinking the same ......


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Darling Elaine...you haven't been around much, everything OK? [emoji8]





Cilifene said:


> Was thinking the same ......



You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.

I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago. 

Thank you for asking, my dears!  

This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wasn't a good day for Nick. He had his first dose of pain medication the night before and I don't know if that was the reason or not. He seemed out of it and disoriented. The vet said that it would take a few days for him to get used to it. Last night I gave him a little less than the amount I was supposed to and so far this morning he seems to be perky. The vet also had a food supplement sent to me and I started him on that last night too. DH remarked that he is eating really well and I told him I think he is hungry because his body is fighting the cancer and he needs the extra calories. So I am giving them to him. We spent time in the yard yesterday. He loves being out in the sunshine just hanging out. If it is a nice day when the time comes that is where we will have him pts.



Meg, he looks so sweet in the sun.  Hugs and kisses to you both!  



ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170



Sorry you've been under the weather.  A bright red vernis LV is just the thing to cheer you up.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Meg, he looks so sweet in the sun.  Hugs and kisses to you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you've been under the weather.  *A bright red vernis LV is just the thing to cheer you up.*



I know, right? I just *knew* the girls on this thread would understand!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wasn't a good day for Nick. He had his first dose of pain medication the night before and I don't know if that was the reason or not. He seemed out of it and disoriented. The vet said that it would take a few days for him to get used to it. Last night I gave him a little less than the amount I was supposed to and so far this morning he seems to be perky. The vet also had a food supplement sent to me and I started him on that last night too. DH remarked that he is eating really well and I told him I think he is hungry because his body is fighting the cancer and he needs the extra calories. So I am giving them to him. We spent time in the yard yesterday. He loves being out in the sunshine just hanging out. If it is a nice day when the time comes that is where we will have him pts.



I'm so sorry to hear about Nick & his health.  Sending prayers to you both & hoping he has better days in the future.  It's so hard to have to say goodby even when you know it's coming.  I wish our furbabies could live as long as we do.  He looks happy sitting in the sunshine.  He's so blessed to have you.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170



Sorry to hear of your flare up, Elaine.  I have a good friend with RA & it takes her a while to recover when she has a flare up.  Just rest & take it easy.  And a new LV always makes the day seem cheerier!  Sending you healing prayers.


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Sorry to hear of your flare up, Elaine.  I have a good friend with RA & it takes her a while to recover when she has a flare up.  Just rest & take it easy.  *And a new LV always makes the day seem cheerier!*  Sending you healing prayers.


That's so sweet of you, cdtracing. I so appreciate your prayers.

By now, 2 years after my diagnosis, I'm getting into the "rhythm" of this disease, and you're absolutely right, resting after a flare is important. PLUS a new bag to daydream about!


----------



## chessmont

Elaine I hope you feel better soon. I have no real knowledge of the disease but ti sounds like it ebbs and flows.

Megt Nick is adorable and looks relaxed in the photo - I bet the pain med is helping.  Still wishing you many weeks with him.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Elaine I hope you feel better soon. I have no real knowledge of the disease but ti sounds like it ebbs and flows.
> 
> Megt Nick is adorable and looks relaxed in the photo - I bet the pain med is helping.  Still wishing you many weeks with him.



Thank you, chessmont. You're right about the RA ebbing and flowing, but it's more a matter of my medication and how long it lasts. I get an infusion every 8 weeks, but the medication wears off after about 5 weeks. So I do okay until I don't, if that makes sense. But my rheumatologist assures me that after I have a few more infusions, they will last me the entire 8 weeks, and then I'll "sail through" like a champ! (In the meantime, I'll look at pictures of red handbags, and that's not so bad, right?)


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170



Elaine, so happy you feel like saying a few words. Hang in there as we both know the road you are traveling. Wish I could help but you know you have my total support. What a wonderful red and a lovely bag. So different from anything you have. Go for it!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, so happy you feel like saying a few words. Hang in there as we both know the road you are traveling. Wish I could help but *you know you have my total support*. What a wonderful red and a lovely bag. So different from anything you have. Go for it!



Thank you bunches for your support, Izzy... it means a LOT. And I appreciate your thoughts about the bag, too. I'll keep you posted. Who knows... this time next week, I might even be doing a reveal!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170


 So glad you are back!  And a possible new bag.  Does that mean a trip to the LV boutique? Or online?  Either way, we are excited for you.


----------



## Juliemvis

ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170




Hope your are feeling better now Elaine.pg. I feeling my RA is getting a little worse now . I'm suffering with Rotator cuff which is quite painful and restrictive.and it's my handbag carrying arm [emoji24][emoji24].hope everyone is well on this thread [emoji2]


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170



Hi sweetie, I'm sorry to hear, but glad you are feeling better  Montaigne, is a very lovely style Elaine - and BB goes cross body it would look so nice on you.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, so happy you feel like saying a few words. Hang in there as we both know the road you are traveling. Wish I could help but you know you have my total support. What a wonderful red and a lovely bag. So different from anything you have. Go for it!


Elaine!  Are you ok????


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I can see you're feeling better. LOL!
> Between you and Izzy...what a horrible disease! Sending prayers for a speedy recovery to LV! [emoji8]


----------



## Juliemvis

skyqueen said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I can see you're feeling better. LOL!
> Between you and Izzy...what a horrible disease! Sending prayers for a speedy recovery to LV! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a awful disease I am in my first year of being diagnosed still in shock really lol . Struggling along
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> So glad you are back!  And a possible new bag.  Does that mean a trip to the LV boutique? Or online?  Either way, we are excited for you.


Hi, Barbee! If I can, I will try to get to the LV boutique so I can try it on "in person." Also, I've heard that LV sells a lot of bags they don't post on their web site, so I'm eager to see their full selection. I'll keep everyone posted!:giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

Juliemvis said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a awful disease I am in my first year of being diagnosed still in shock really lol . Struggling along
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you check back in, don't stay away so long.
> I bet you're in shock...dreadful disease. Hope you feel better!
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> Hope your are feeling better now Elaine.pg. I feeling my RA is getting a little worse now . I'm suffering with Rotator cuff which is quite painful and restrictive.and it's my handbag carrying arm [emoji24][emoji24].hope everyone is well on this thread [emoji2]


So nice to see you, Julie! I'm sorry the RA is making you suffer. Sending you a (gentle) hug.

Rotator cuff problems in your handbag-carrying arm... yikes!  Have you ever tried a crossbody bag? I find I have the best luck with that style, since it doesn't put any stress on my shoulder or neck, and it distributes the weight more evenly. 

I'm also an absolute bear about keeping the contents of my bags light, light, LIGHT! Gone are the days of schlepping everything but the kitchen sink when I go out for the day... now it's just the bare bones, and I find I get along just fine.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Elaine!  Are you ok????


I'm okay, sweetie... thank you for asking. Just a silly little flare, but it's over now. RA has its ups and downs, and last week was a "down," but I'm heading back into an "up." It's gotta be good if I'm thinking about a new bag... right?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *I can see you're feeling better. LOL!*
> Between you and Izzy...what a horrible disease! Sending prayers for a speedy recovery to LV! [emoji8]



You betcha, sweetie! Luis Vuitton, here I come!!!resents


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Hi sweetie, I'm sorry to hear, but glad you are feeling better  Montaigne, is a very lovely style Elaine - and BB goes cross body *it would look so nice on you*.


It's all YOUR fault, cilifene... I'm pretty sure I learned about this bag from you!!!  

I'm hoping that the crossbody strap is adjustable... some bags that call themselves "crossbody" hang down so long that when I turn around, they hit me in the behind! And I certainly would not want to go to a cobbler and have the strap shortened on a LV bag... what if I want to sell it at some point? That's why I'm hoping to see it for myself in the LV boutique, and test how it falls on me.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's all YOUR fault, cilifene... I'm pretty sure I learned about this bag from you!!!
> 
> I'm hoping that the crossbody strap is adjustable... some bags that call themselves "crossbody" hang down so long that when I turn around, they hit me in the behind! And I certainly would not want to go to a cobbler and have the strap shortened on a LV bag... what if I want to sell it at some point? That's why I'm hoping to see it for myself in the LV boutique, and test how it falls on me.



I know it's my fault  I'm pretty sure that strap is not adjustable Elaine, did you see the Montaigne thread? I think there are many modeling pics.
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-montaigne-club-850078.html


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh, sweet little Nick - I like that very much Meg!!!


Yes, I like the idea of that too. He loves it out there in a comfortable spot.


Izzy48 said:


> You are doing everything you can Meg. Knox that his life was better for having you.


Thank you, Izzy. I do know that. He has always been a shy dog and for the most part people just don't get his personality. Katy my massage therapist does and he loves her. She asked me Thursday when she was here if she could be present when he is put to sleep. I told her that he would like that. Even DH doesn't really get Nick.


ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to ask, SQ and cilifene. I had an RA flare last weekend that put me flat on my back in bed... I'm recovering from it, but I'm moving a bit slowly to catch up. I've been reading the thread, but haven't had anything to contribute.
> 
> I'm still moving a bit slowly, but I'm out from under the flare and doing *much* better than I was a week ago.
> 
> Thank you for asking, my dears!
> 
> This is what I've been contemplating to cheer myself up!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-vernis-009894#M50170


I hope that you are feeling better soon Elaine. I think that bag would cheer me up too. It is beautiful and such a happy color.


mkpurselover said:


> Meg, he looks so sweet in the sun.  Hugs and kisses to you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you've been under the weather.  A bright red vernis LV is just the thing to cheer you up.



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Nick & his health.  Sending prayers to you both & hoping he has better days in the future.  It's so hard to have to say goodby even when you know it's coming.  I wish our furbabies could live as long as we do.  He looks happy sitting in the sunshine.  He's so blessed to have you.


I too wish they could stay with us forever. It is just too soon with Nick and the time is approaching sooner rather than later. 


chessmont said:


> Elaine I hope you feel better soon. I have no real knowledge of the disease but ti sounds like it ebbs and flows.
> 
> Megt Nick is adorable and looks relaxed in the photo - I bet the pain med is helping.  Still wishing you many weeks with him.



Thanks, Chessmont. I think it may be this week. Last night he started whining and hitting me. I kept taking him outside thinking he might have to go potty. He woke me at around 1:30 AM as well with the same behaviour. He is sneezing more blood though it is still a light color. His bump in the middle of his eyes has gotten a bit bigger and his breathing is more labored. His tumor may be getting bigger or have spread to the other nostril. The pain meds help for awhile and he has just started getting them 2 times a day. He is resting quietly right now. Up until yesterday, he was eating well but then last night he didn't eat much and this morning nothing. His vet is going to be gone from the 22nd to the 29th of this month. She will have a sub during that time. I don't want him put to sleep by anyone else but her as he knows and likes her. So I have asked her to come out on Tuesday and evaluate him and to tell me if she thinks he is in more pain or having more issues because of the tumor. If so I will have her do it then. I would rather put him down while he isn't in too much pain than have a stranger do it or have to end up taking him to the emergency clinic. I won't know until Tuesday what she thinks. It's hard for me to be objective at this point I just don't want him in pain and I don't want him to be scared by a stranger.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> I too wish they could stay with us forever. It is just too soon with Nick and the time is approaching sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chessmont. I think it may be this week. Last night he started whining and hitting me. I kept taking him outside thinking he might have to go potty. He woke me at around 1:30 AM as well with the same behaviour. He is sneezing more blood though it is still a light color. His bump in the middle of his eyes has gotten a bit bigger and his breathing is more labored. His tumor may be getting bigger or have spread to the other nostril. The pain meds help for awhile and he has just started getting them 2 times a day. He is resting quietly right now. Up until yesterday, he was eating well but then last night he didn't eat much and this morning nothing. His vet is going to be gone from the 22nd to the 29th of this month. She will have a sub during that time. I don't want him put to sleep by anyone else but her as he knows and likes her. So I have asked her to come out on Tuesday and evaluate him and to tell me if she thinks he is in more pain or having more issues because of the tumor. If so I will have her do it then. I would rather put him down while he isn't in too much pain than have a stranger do it or have to end up taking him to the emergency clinic. I won't know until Tuesday what she thinks. It's hard for me to be objective at this point I just don't want him in pain and I don't want him to be scared by a stranger.



Oh No!  But I understand your timing.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I'm okay, sweetie... thank you for asking. Just a silly little flare, but it's over now. RA has its ups and downs, and last week was a "down," but I'm heading back into an "up." It's gotta be good if I'm thinking about a new bag... right?



Wish I could send real ones.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Wish I could send real ones.



What a lovely thought, nascar. As far as I'm concerned, those ARE real ones!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I would rather put him down while he isn't in too much pain than have a stranger do it or have to end up taking him to the emergency clinic. I won't know until Tuesday what she thinks. It's hard for me to be objective at this point I just don't want him in pain and I don't want him to be scared by a stranger.


I agree...after having to take Lily to the emergency Vet in the middle of the night, I wouldn't wish that on anyone. So stressful! But then again you have to do what's best under the circumstances...................
Hard as it is you are doing the right, most loving thing! [emoji120]


----------



## bisbee

Meg...thinking of you...


----------



## cdtracing

Meg, you're in our prayers.


----------



## 19flowers

Meg, sending prayers for all of you....


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Love to see a pic of the Bal City...............



I know it's been quite a while, but I changed to my anthracite Bal tonight and remembered to take a picture...


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> I know it's been quite a while, but I changed to my anthracite Bal tonight and remembered to take a picture...



Bisbee, it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Bisbee, it is absolutely gorgeous!


 
Thanks Cilifene...it is special, since it was purchased for my 60th birthday.  We went to NYC - saw some shows and went shopping.  I actually saw the bag in Barney's - I was waffling between this Bal and a Proenza & Schouler PS1.  Decided on the Anthracite Balenciaga with Giant Rose hardware...and then figured that I might as well just order it online from Balenciaga and save the tax, which was substantial!


I don't use it all the time...took off the shoulder strap, since it always slides off my shoulder, and if I'm not wearing a coat, I can fit the short straps on my shoulder.  It's been 4 1/2 years and it still looks brand new!  Maybe I'll get another bag for my 65th...I've been slowing down my buying tremendously, since there's nothing I really want, either in bags or jewelry.  I think 65 is something to celebrate!


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Oh No!  But I understand your timing.





skyqueen said:


> I agree...after having to take Lily to the emergency Vet in the middle of the night, I wouldn't wish that on anyone. So stressful! But then again you have to do what's best under the circumstances...................
> Hard as it is you are doing the right, most loving thing! [emoji120]





bisbee said:


> Meg...thinking of you...





cdtracing said:


> Meg, you're in our prayers.





19flowers said:


> Meg, sending prayers for all of you....



Thank you, everyone. I have the vet coming out tomorrow at noon. I am not sure what she will say. Nick seems to have rebounded and is acting almost normal. I will do whatever she thinks is the right thing. Last night I had a dream of Beau. I think he is waiting for Nick. It was really quite comforting.


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> I know it's been quite a while, but I changed to my anthracite Bal tonight and remembered to take a picture...


Love this bag. It is just beautiful.


bisbee said:


> Thanks Cilifene...it is special, since it was purchased for my 60th birthday.  We went to NYC - saw some shows and went shopping.  I actually saw the bag in Barney's - I was waffling between this Bal and a Proenza & Schouler PS1.  Decided on the Anthracite Balenciaga with Giant Rose hardware...and then figured that I might as well just order it online from Balenciaga and save the tax, which was substantial!
> 
> 
> I don't use it all the time...took off the shoulder strap, since it always slides off my shoulder, and if I'm not wearing a coat, I can fit the short straps on my shoulder.  It's been 4 1/2 years and it still looks brand new!  Maybe I'll get another bag for my 65th...I've been slowing down my buying tremendously, since there's nothing I really want, either in bags or jewelry.  I think 65 is something to celebrate!



I agree 65 is a big one. I would celebrate with something that really calls to you.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thank you, everyone. I have the vet coming out tomorrow at noon. I am not sure what she will say. Nick seems to have rebounded and is acting almost normal. I will do whatever she thinks is the right thing. Last night I had a dream of Beau. I think he is waiting for Nick. It was really quite comforting.



Thinking of you Meg.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> I know it's been quite a while, but I changed to my anthracite Bal tonight and remembered to take a picture...



Bisbee, I sold all my Bal's and seeing yours makes me wish I had perhaps kept one. Perhaps it is your leather and hardware color, really pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you, everyone. I have the vet coming out tomorrow at noon. I am not sure what she will say. Nick seems to have rebounded and is acting almost normal. I will do whatever she thinks is the right thing. Last night I had a dream of Beau. I think he is waiting for Nick. It was really quite comforting.



As hard as it is, sometimes you have to do what's best for them.  I went through the same thing with 2 of ours.  And I sometimes have dreams about them.  I think it's them letting me know it's ok & that they wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge.  Continuing to pray for you & Nick.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Thanks Cilifene...it is special, since it was purchased for my 60th birthday.  We went to NYC - saw some shows and went shopping.  I actually saw the bag in Barney's - I was waffling between this Bal and a Proenza & Schouler PS1.  Decided on the Anthracite Balenciaga with Giant Rose hardware...and then figured that I might as well just order it online from Balenciaga and save the tax, which was substantial!
> 
> 
> I don't use it all the time...took off the shoulder strap, since it always slides off my shoulder, and if I'm not wearing a coat, I can fit the short straps on my shoulder.  It's been 4 1/2 years and it still looks brand new!  Maybe I'll get another bag for my 65th...I've been slowing down my buying tremendously, since there's nothing I really want, either in bags or jewelry.  I think 65 is something to celebrate!



65 is something to celebrate  I sold all my Balenciagas cause I felt the were too soft and it was a hassle to find my things. But every time I see one as pretty as yours I alway want one again lol. My DH doesn't like Bal bags, that means something too  
I love the casual look of both City, First and Town. I might end up with a Town again 
My mother at age 85 has a First and a Hip both black with silver hw.
I agree with the shoulder strap, it also slides of my shoulder. I removed the shoulder pad it helped a lot.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you, everyone. I have the vet coming out tomorrow at noon. I am not sure what she will say. Nick seems to have rebounded and is acting almost normal. I will do whatever she thinks is the right thing. Last night I had a dream of Beau. I think he is waiting for Nick. It was really quite comforting.



Oh Meg, it's so hard - thinking of you dear.....


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I know it's been quite a while, but I changed to my anthracite Bal tonight and remembered to take a picture...


Is that RGHW? Gorgeous! Shoulder strap?
Makes me want to reconsider a Bal bag!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Thanks Cilifene...it is special, since it was purchased for my 60th birthday.  We went to NYC - saw some shows and went shopping.  I actually saw the bag in Barney's - I was waffling between this Bal and a Proenza & Schouler PS1.  Decided on the Anthracite Balenciaga with Giant Rose hardware...and then figured that I might as well just order it online from Balenciaga and save the tax, which was substantial!
> 
> 
> I don't use it all the time...took off the shoulder strap, since it always slides off my shoulder, and if I'm not wearing a coat, I can fit the short straps on my shoulder.  It's been 4 1/2 years and it still looks brand new!  Maybe I'll get another bag for my 65th...I've been slowing down my buying tremendously, since there's nothing I really want, either in bags or jewelry.  I think 65 is something to celebrate!


 


skyqueen said:


> Is that RGHW? Gorgeous! Shoulder strap?
> Makes me want to reconsider a Bal bag!


I should have read this post...you answered my questions. Bad girl.................[emoji15]
When can we expect your B-Day?


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you, everyone. I have the vet coming out tomorrow at noon. I am not sure what she will say. Nick seems to have rebounded and is acting almost normal. I will do whatever she thinks is the right thing. Last night I had a dream of Beau. I think he is waiting for Nick. It was really quite comforting.


It's a sign, dear Meg...I know you will do the right thing at the right time! [emoji190][emoji8][emoji120]


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thinking of you Meg.


Thanks so much, Izzy.


cdtracing said:


> As hard as it is, sometimes you have to do what's best for them.  I went through the same thing with 2 of ours.  And I sometimes have dreams about them.  I think it's them letting me know it's ok & that they wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge.  Continuing to pray for you & Nick.


Thank you. I will do what is best for him based on what the vet thinks tomorrow. He was quite frisky on his walk this morning. The weather has cooled down and he was feeling good. It was such a good sight to see. Misha has been hanging out with me more than normal which means that he is now following me into the bathroom, laying down and waiting for me. He knows something is wrong. He is so joyful and just can't stand to see anyone sad.


Cilifene said:


> 65 is something to celebrate  I sold all my Balenciagas cause I felt the were too soft and it was a hassle to find my things. But every time I see one as pretty as yours I alway want one again lol. My DH doesn't like Bal bags, that means something too
> I love the casual look of both City, First and Town. I might end up with a Town again
> My mother at age 85 has a First and a Hip both black with silver hw.
> I agree with the shoulder strap, it also slides of my shoulder. I removed the shoulder pad it helped a lot.


Good for your mother. I prefer the Town and the Velo. The City was my least favorite style because the strap wasn't long enough and the weight distribution never seemed very good. I only had one City and sold it last year. I am having The Real Real come on Thursday and pick up all the things that I have listed places and things I never got around to listing. I don't think I am letting any of my Balenciagas go though. No matter what bags I buy I always come back to them.


Cilifene said:


> Oh Meg, it's so hard - thinking of you dear.....


Thank you, I really appreciate all your kind thoughts.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> It's a sign, dear Meg...I know you will do the right thing at the right time! [emoji190][emoji8][emoji120]



It really did feel like a sign. It was comforting too. I am not going to think too much about tomorrow and I will see what she says.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> It's a sign, dear Meg...I know you will do the right thing at the right time! [emoji190][emoji8][emoji120]



I feel the same as Skyqueen.....you will know.  You and Nick 
are in my thoughts. Meg.


----------



## skyqueen

So...I went to Macy's (the BG of Cape Cod, UGH!) to try on the Coach Nomad. Gorgeous bag but the red wasn't right (a cross between red and oxblood) and a bit bigger then I wanted. I hardly ever go to Macy's so I poked around. Found this great faux fur coat...looked like hell on the hanger but cute on. Very lightweight and funky! With the sale/coupons, $112. Can't beat that price...looks more expensive.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...I went to Macy's (the BG of Cape Cod, UGH!) to try on the Coach Nomad. Gorgeous bag but the red wasn't right (a cross between red and oxblood) and a bit bigger then I wanted. I hardly ever go to Macy's so I poked around. Found this great faux fur coat...looked like hell on the hanger but cute on. Very lightweight and funky! With the sale/coupons, $112. Can't beat that price...looks more expensive.



I love the coat SQ and looks great to your Leo


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> I should have read this post...you answered my questions. Bad girl.................[emoji15]
> When can we expect your B-Day?



Not until May...but almost halfway there!  I'll be 65, my granddaughter will be 11...we share a birthday!  &#127874;


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much, Izzy.
> 
> Thank you. I will do what is best for him based on what the vet thinks tomorrow. He was quite frisky on his walk this morning. The weather has cooled down and he was feeling good. It was such a good sight to see. Misha has been hanging out with me more than normal which means that he is now following me into the bathroom, laying down and waiting for me. He knows something is wrong. He is so joyful and just can't stand to see anyone sad.
> 
> Good for your mother. I prefer the Town and the Velo. The City was my least favorite style because the strap wasn't long enough and the weight distribution never seemed very good. I only had one City and sold it last year. I am having The Real Real come on Thursday and pick up all the things that I have listed places and things I never got around to listing. I don't think I am letting any of my Balenciagas go though. No matter what bags I buy I always come back to them.
> 
> Thank you, I really appreciate all your kind thoughts.



Town is my favorite Bal style too.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I love the coat SQ and looks great to your Leo


Ironic that the Leo cost eight times more then the damn coat!



bisbee said:


> Not until May...but almost halfway there!  I'll be 65, my granddaughter will be 11...we share a birthday!  [emoji512]


Remind me. LOL! [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I feel the same as Skyqueen.....you will know.  You and Nick
> are in my thoughts. Meg.


Thanks, Oreo. Ok, another freaky thing just happened. One of my pendant lights burnt out and I knew that I had one floating around somewhere in my junk drawer. As I found it there was a card stuck in the back of the drawer sticking up. I pulled it out and it was a condolence card from the vet who put Beau to sleep. I have been in that drawer at least 200 times in the last year and have never seen that. 


skyqueen said:


> So...I went to Macy's (*the BG of Cape Cod, UGH!*) to try on the Coach Nomad. Gorgeous bag but the red wasn't right (a cross between red and oxblood) and a bit bigger then I wanted. I hardly ever go to Macy's so I poked around. Found this great faux fur coat...looked like hell on the hanger but cute on. Very lightweight and funky! With the sale/coupons, $112. Can't beat that price...looks more expensive.


 That is the funniest description of a Macy's that I have ever heard. Thank you for the laugh. I love the coat it is really cute and looks great with your stole.


skyqueen said:


> Ironic that the Leo cost eight times more then the damn coat!
> I have a wallet that costs more than 1/2 my handbags.
> 
> Remind me. LOL! [emoji8]


+1
 I have a wallet that costs more than 1/2 my handbags.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Oreo. Ok, another freaky thing just happened. One of my pendant lights burnt out and I knew that I had one floating around somewhere in my junk drawer. As I found it there was a card stuck in the back of the drawer sticking up. I pulled it out and it was a condolence card from the vet who put Beau to sleep. I have been in that drawer at least 200 times in the last year and have never seen that.
> 
> You know Meg....sometimes these freaky things happen for no reason at all and we tend to think more of it than it actually is.   I'm guilty of that also, but I have been trying to look at things more realistically lately and not delve too deeply into these "accidents of nature" which can make us crazy thinking too much of them.
> 
> Please tell Nick that I want him to have a great day tomorrow, if not for himself and you, then for me, in celebration of my 60th (YIKES!!!!) birthday.
> Hugs to you and all your furbabies..........


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Oreo. Ok, another freaky thing just happened. One of my pendant lights burnt out and I knew that I had one floating around somewhere in my junk drawer. As I found it there was a card stuck in the back of the drawer sticking up. I pulled it out and it was a condolence card from the vet who put Beau to sleep. I have been in that drawer at least 200 times in the last year and have never seen that.
> 
> You know Meg....sometimes these freaky things happen for no reason at all and we tend to think more of it than it actually is.   I'm guilty of that also, but I have been trying to look at things more realistically lately and not delve too deeply into these "accidents of nature" which can make us crazy thinking too much of them.
> 
> Please tell Nick that I want him to have a great day tomorrow, if not for himself and you, then for me, in celebration of my 60th (YIKES!!!!) birthday.
> Hugs to you and all your furbabies..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Oreo!
> 
> It may all be a coincidence but you have to admit the timing is strange.
Click to expand...


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Oreo!
> 
> It may all be a coincidence but you have to admit the timing is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely...I agree with you.  It weirds me out when that sort of thing happens.  Perhaps coincidences just validate our feelings and emotions.    You what they say....timing is everything!!!
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes.  I thought that after turning 50, I could just start counting backwards...but that really didn't work out............
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Oreo!
> 
> It may all be a coincidence but you have to admit the timing is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the timing is strange.....
> 
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely...I agree with you.  It weirds me out when that sort of thing happens.  Perhaps coincidences just validate our feelings and emotions.    You what they say....timing is everything!!!
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes.  I thought that after turning 50, I could just start counting backwards...but that really didn't work out............
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulation oreo713
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bisbee

Happy Birthday oreo713!  Funny about that counting backwards...I tried it too, but here I am looking at 65 instead of 55...darn!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Oreo. Ok, another freaky thing just happened. One of my pendant lights burnt out and I knew that I had one floating around somewhere in my junk drawer. As I found it there was a card stuck in the back of the drawer sticking up. I pulled it out and it was a condolence card from the vet who put Beau to sleep. I have been in that drawer at least 200 times in the last year and have never seen that.
> 
> You know Meg....sometimes these freaky things happen for no reason at all and we tend to think more of it than it actually is.   I'm guilty of that also, but I have been trying to look at things more realistically lately and not delve too deeply into these "accidents of nature" which can make us crazy thinking too much of them.
> 
> Please tell Nick that I want him to have a great day tomorrow, if not for himself and you, then for me, in celebration of my 60th (YIKES!!!!) birthday.
> Hugs to you and all your furbabies..........
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Dearheart! [emoji512][emoji324][emoji485]
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may all be a coincidence but you have to admit the timing is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence, IMHO! I also find it comforting.......................[emoji120]
> Will be thinking of you and Nick today!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence, IMHO! I also find it comforting.......................[emoji120]
> Will be thinking of you and Nick today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, SQ. My guess is that she will think it isn't time, but I don't know. I am nervous for sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, SQ. My guess is that she will think it isn't time, but I don't know. I am nervous for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we talked about earlier, only you knows your dog the best.....
> Thinking very much of you dear Meg.!
Click to expand...


----------



## mkpurselover

oreo713 said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Oreo. Ok, another freaky thing just happened. One of my pendant lights burnt out and I knew that I had one floating around somewhere in my junk drawer. As I found it there was a card stuck in the back of the drawer sticking up. I pulled it out and it was a condolence card from the vet who put Beau to sleep. I have been in that drawer at least 200 times in the last year and have never seen that.
> 
> You know Meg....sometimes these freaky things happen for no reason at all and we tend to think more of it than it actually is.   I'm guilty of that also, but I have been trying to look at things more realistically lately and not delve too deeply into these "accidents of nature" which can make us crazy thinking too much of them.
> 
> Please tell Nick that I want him to have a great day tomorrow, if not for himself and you, then for me, in celebration of my 60th (YIKES!!!!) birthday.
> Hugs to you and all your furbabies..........
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 60th, fellow 1955er and Libra!  Mine was three weeks ago, and it's not setting well with me yet.  Dreaming of plastic surgery now (not good, I know).  Hope you have a wonderful day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 60th, fellow 1955er and Libra!  Mine was three weeks ago, and it's not setting well with me yet.  Dreaming of plastic surgery now (not good, I know).  Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh MK, happy three weeks ago 60th birthday dear &#65533;&#65533;.. Sorry, I don't remember if I already congratulated you
Click to expand...


----------



## oreo713

mkpurselover said:


> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 60th, fellow 1955er and Libra!  Mine was three weeks ago, and it's not setting well with me yet.  Dreaming of plastic surgery now (not good, I know).  Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much MK..and a very happy birthday to you too.   I'm not doing too well with this 60 number,   It's very depressing.
Click to expand...


----------



## oreo713

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes.   As it is said....I guess turning 60 is better than the alternative....................


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> So...I went to Macy's (the BG of Cape Cod, UGH!) to try on the Coach Nomad. Gorgeous bag but the red wasn't right (a cross between red and oxblood) and a bit bigger then I wanted. I hardly ever go to Macy's so I poked around. Found this great faux fur coat...looked like hell on the hanger but cute on. Very lightweight and funky! With the sale/coupons, $112. Can't beat that price...looks more expensive.




Love the coat!


----------



## cdtracing

Happy Birthday, Oreo!  I turned 60 in June.  Thought it was going to be awful but it's not so bad.  It's only a number, after all.


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh MK, happy three weeks ago 60th birthday dear &#65533;&#65533;.. Sorry, I don't remember if I already congratulated you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cilifene!
> 
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much MK..and a very happy birthday to you too.   I'm not doing too well with this 60 number,   It's very depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked prices for some neck and chin work, $5K starting price, plus line fillers !  whoo, my whole shopping budget for a year! Giving it some serious thought though.  I'd like to at least look 50 if I can't be 50.  Ha ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Katiesmama

I don't know how to multi-quote so please allow me this:
Meg - I'm so sorry for your heartache with your beloved little dog.   I look for your posts first.
SQ - love the coat!   Especially with your beautiful leo scarf.
Elaine - I hope you continue to feel better and can't wait to see the Louie you choose
To MK and Oreo - Happy Birthday!   I was 60 this year too, on 9/25.   Spent the weekend with my daughter in CT and had a fabulous time.  I have to say, 60 sure beat the heck out of turning 50.   50 was all those horrid gag joke gifts and over the hill and black balloons LOL.     Everyone was so nice to me for 60!!
And to everyone else I haven't mentioned, I love reading your posts.   Seeing your beautiful outfits and bags and especially sharing in your wisdom.   Thank you, all!!!


----------



## Keren16

Best to appreciate being here & posting
Nothing beats that!


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> Happy Birthday, Oreo!  I turned 60 in June.  Thought it was going to be awful but it's not so bad.  It's only a number, after all.





Katiesmama said:


> I don't know how to multi-quote so please allow me this:
> Meg - I'm so sorry for your heartache with your beloved little dog.   I look for your posts first.
> SQ - love the coat!   Especially with your beautiful leo scarf.
> Elaine - I hope you continue to feel better and can't wait to see the Louie you choose
> To MK and Oreo - Happy Birthday!   I was 60 this year too, on 9/25.   Spent the weekend with my daughter in CT and had a fabulous time.  I have to say, 60 sure beat the heck out of turning 50.   50 was all those horrid gag joke gifts and over the hill and black balloons LOL.     Everyone was so nice to me for 60!!
> And to everyone else I haven't mentioned, I love reading your posts.   Seeing your beautiful outfits and bags and especially sharing in your wisdom.   Thank you, all!!!



Many 60th this year  Congrats cdtracing and Katiesmama..


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we talked about earlier, only you knows your dog the best.....
> Thinking very much of you dear Meg.!
> 
> 
> 
> I do and he wasn't ready. He was happy and even playful yesterday. Dr. Erin agreed and said if he were her dog she would wait. So he is still here. The stress of it left me exhausted.
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 60th, fellow 1955er and Libra!  Mine was three weeks ago, and it's not setting well with me yet.  Dreaming of plastic surgery now (not good, I know).  Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope that you had a great day.
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much MK..and a very happy birthday to you too.   I'm not doing too well with this 60 number,   It's very depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy belated birthday Oreo.
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cilifene!
> 
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked prices for some neck and chin work, $5K starting price, plus line fillers !  whoo, my whole shopping budget for a year! Giving it some serious thought though.  I'd like to at least look 50 if I can't be 50.  Ha ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fillers are a great start. Subtle but can make a huge difference in how you feel.
> 
> 
> Katiesmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to multi-quote so please allow me this:
> Meg - I'm so sorry for your heartache with your beloved little dog.   I look for your posts first.
> SQ - love the coat!   Especially with your beautiful leo scarf.
> Elaine - I hope you continue to feel better and can't wait to see the Louie you choose
> To MK and Oreo - Happy Birthday!   I was 60 this year too, on 9/25.   Spent the weekend with my daughter in CT and had a fabulous time.  I have to say, 60 sure beat the heck out of turning 50.   50 was all those horrid gag joke gifts and over the hill and black balloons LOL.     Everyone was so nice to me for 60!!
> And to everyone else I haven't mentioned, I love reading your posts.   Seeing your beautiful outfits and bags and especially sharing in your wisdom.   Thank you, all!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Katiesmama. It has been such a difficult time. Yesterday Nick was not ready to go. My vet thinks it will be next month. I just want to make sure that he isn't in pain and is happy and so far she believes that it is very minimal with the new drugs it is on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do and he wasn't ready. He was happy and even playful yesterday. Dr. Erin agreed and said if he were her dog she would wait. So he is still here. The stress of it left me exhausted.
> 
> 
> Oh dearest *Meg*, I know totally how stressful and very exhausting it is!!! Sending you many hugs sweetie
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do and he wasn't ready. He was happy and even playful yesterday. Dr. Erin agreed and said if he were her dog she would wait. So he is still here. The stress of it left me exhausted.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand how stressed you feel, Meg.  Nick will let you know when he's ready.  Onyx let us know when her time came as did Foxy.  Just love on him & spoil him every day & enjoy the time together.  Sending you prayers & hugs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand how stressed you feel, Meg.  Nick will let you know when he's ready.  Onyx let us know when her time came as did Foxy. * Just love on him & spoil him every day & enjoy the time together.*  Sending you prayers & hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Katiesmama said:


> I don't know how to multi-quote so please allow me this:
> Meg - I'm so sorry for your heartache with your beloved little dog.   I look for your posts first.
> SQ - love the coat!   Especially with your beautiful leo scarf.
> Elaine - I hope you continue to feel better and can't wait to see the Louie you choose
> To MK and Oreo - Happy Birthday!   I was 60 this year too, on 9/25.   Spent the weekend with my daughter in CT and had a fabulous time.  I have to say, 60 sure beat the heck out of turning 50.   50 was all those horrid gag joke gifts and over the hill and black balloons LOL.     Everyone was so nice to me for 60!!
> And to everyone else I haven't mentioned, I love reading your posts.   Seeing your beautiful outfits and bags and especially sharing in your wisdom.   Thank you, all!!!


Thanks, Katie!



megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do and he wasn't ready. He was happy and even playful yesterday. Dr. Erin agreed and said if he were her dog she would wait. So he is still here. The stress of it left me exhausted.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Vet...she has your (and Nick's) best interests at heart!
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

Not a good multi quote person so here goes:

Meg-thankful for the good days. Take care of yourself because the stress is rough. 

Elaine-feel better soon and be sure to get something for being sick! Something very good! We only live once. 

Oreo-Happy Birthday!

MK-I am attaching a picture with my Lady in Red wrap which I bought this summer from the Barefoot Weaver. She is on ETSY but I purchased straight from her. I think I have already wished you a belated HB but if I failed to do so, Happy Birthday!




Barbee-my first time to wear a sweater so I chose one of my favorite cashmere sweaters. Before 11 I had to change for something cooler.  The sweater is a charcoal
EF, EF crop pants with my Lady in Red wrap.


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cilifene!
> 
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked prices for some neck and chin work, $5K starting price, plus line fillers !  whoo, my whole shopping budget for a year! Giving it some serious thought though.  I'd like to at least look 50 if I can't be 50.  Ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a lot of fillers but not recently. I wish they lasted longer. As Meg said fillers can make a big difference and look natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Not a good multi quote person so here goes:
> 
> Meg-thankful for the good days. Take care of yourself because the stress is rough.
> 
> Elaine-feel better soon and be sure to get something for being sick! Something very good! We only live once.
> 
> Oreo-Happy Birthday!
> 
> MK-I am attaching a picture with my Lady in Red wrap which I bought this summer from the Barefoot Weaver. She is on ETSY but I purchased straight from her. I think I have already wished you a belated HB but if I failed to do so, Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 3164010
> 
> 
> Barbee-my first time to wear a sweater so I chose one of my favorite cashmere sweaters. Before 11 I had to change for something cooler.  The sweater is a charcoal
> EF, EF crop pants with my Lady in Red wrap.


Just stunning, Izzy...the color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> MK-I am attaching a picture with my Lady in Red wrap which I bought this summer from the Barefoot Weaver. She is on ETSY but I purchased straight from her. I think I have already wished you a belated HB but if I failed to do so, Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 3164010
> 
> 
> Barbee-my first time to wear a sweater so I chose one of my favorite cashmere sweaters. Before 11 I had to change for something cooler.  The sweater is a charcoal
> EF, EF crop pants with my Lady in Red wrap.



You look lovely Izzy, scarf and sweater are great together, and I love EF.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Not a good multi quote person so here goes:
> 
> Meg-thankful for the good days. Take care of yourself because the stress is rough.
> 
> *Elaine-feel better soon and be sure to get something for being sick! Something very good! We only live once.
> *
> Oreo-Happy Birthday!
> 
> MK-I am attaching a picture with my Lady in Red wrap which I bought this summer from the Barefoot Weaver. She is on ETSY but I purchased straight from her. I think I have already wished you a belated HB but if I failed to do so, Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 3164010
> 
> 
> Barbee-my first time to wear a sweater so I chose one of my favorite cashmere sweaters. Before 11 I had to change for something cooler.  The sweater is a charcoal
> EF, EF crop pants with my Lady in Red wrap.


You look gorgeous in your "Lady in Red" wrap, Izzy! It is such an amazing piece, and the color suits you so very well.

Something very wonderful DID come home with me, but I'm keeping it a secret for now. One hint: it is red. With silver hardware.  

I will post photos (maybe even a reveal, if I'm up to it) over the weekend.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You look gorgeous in your "Lady in Red" wrap, Izzy! It is such an amazing piece, and the color suits you so very well.
> 
> Something very wonderful DID come home with me, but I'm keeping it a secret for now. One hint: it is red. With silver hardware.
> 
> I will post photos (maybe even a reveal, if I'm up to it) over the weekend.



Red epi Alma bb......&#127880;


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Not a good multi quote person so here goes:
> 
> Meg-thankful for the good days. Take care of yourself because the stress is rough.
> 
> Elaine-feel better soon and be sure to get something for being sick! Something very good! We only live once.
> 
> Oreo-Happy Birthday!
> 
> MK-I am attaching a picture with my Lady in Red wrap which I bought this summer from the Barefoot Weaver. She is on ETSY but I purchased straight from her. I think I have already wished you a belated HB but if I failed to do so, Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 3164010
> 
> 
> Barbee-my first time to wear a sweater so I chose one of my favorite cashmere sweaters. Before 11 I had to change for something cooler.  The sweater is a charcoal
> EF, EF crop pants with my Lady in Red wrap.



Gorgeous izzy! Great color on you...


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> You look gorgeous in your "Lady in Red" wrap, Izzy! It is such an amazing piece, and the color suits you so very well.
> 
> Something very wonderful DID come home with me, but I'm keeping it a secret for now. One hint: it is red. With silver hardware.
> 
> I will post photos (maybe even a reveal, if I'm up to it) over the weekend.



No fair Elaine!  You should tell us, even if you don't show us.  Why?  Because it's kinder to those of us currently out of the market!  &#128521;&#128077;&#127995;&#128092;


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do and he wasn't ready. He was happy and even playful yesterday. Dr. Erin agreed and said if he were her dog she would wait. So he is still here. The stress of it left me exhausted.
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you had a great day.
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday Oreo.
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cilifene!
> 
> 
> Fillers are a great start. Subtle but can make a huge difference in how you feel.
> 
> Thank you, Katiesmama. It has been such a difficult time. Yesterday Nick was not ready to go. My vet thinks it will be next month. I just want to make sure that he isn't in pain and is happy and so far she believes that it is very minimal with the new drugs it is on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad Nick is having good days -- hope there are many more good days for both of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## oreo713

Thank you all for your kind birthday wishes....(notice how I'm not saying 60 anymore!!!)

BTW...I wish I wasn't scared of needles for fillers..............(pout)


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Red epi Alma bb......&#127880;


Nope!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> No fair Elaine!  You should tell us, even if you don't show us.  Why?  Because it's kinder to those of us currently out of the market!  &#128521;&#128077;&#127995;&#128092;


Hee, hee, hee! I'm having fun being The Mysterious Lady, Bisbee! (And I totally understand being "out of the market"... after this purchase, I'll be out of the market for the next 100 years!  )


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thank you all for your kind birthday wishes....(notice how I'm not saying 60 anymore!!!)
> 
> *BTW...I wish I wasn't scared of needles for fillers..............(pout)*



It really isn't bad, oreo. 

I had it done for the first time last June, and I'll definitely do it again. You could keep your eyes closed so you don't see the syringe...


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> It really isn't bad, oreo.
> 
> I had it done for the first time last June, and I'll definitely do it again. You could keep your eyes closed so you don't see the syringe...



Elaine....I can't even watch anyone get an injection on TV,,,,,it gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> MK-I am attaching a picture with my Lady in Red wrap which I bought this summer from the Barefoot Weaver. She is on ETSY but I purchased straight from her. I think I have already wished you a belated HB but if I failed to do so, Happy Birthday!



Izzy...the wrap looks gorgeous!!!   Any possibility of getting a close up?  It look like it would be a great match with an oxblood bag..


----------



## oreo713

hmmmmm....talk about spooky, Meg....I turned 60 yesterday and now everything on my computer is enlarged, as if my laptop knew that i was having trouble reading the small print.
 I have to figure out how to make everything smaller now, Its way too large. I am so computer illiterate.


----------



## chessmont

Meg I am so happy he is having good days but I know the stress of the 'waiting game'.  Is it? Is it not?  Sigh.  Take care of yourself, too!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine....I can't even watch anyone get an injection on TV,,,,,it gives me the heebie jeebies


Oh. In that case, I'd say you aren't a candidate. You'd probably pass out! What a shame.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do and he wasn't ready. He was happy and even playful yesterday. Dr. Erin agreed and said if he were her dog she would wait. So he is still here. The stress of it left me exhausted.
> 
> 
> Oh dearest *Meg*, I know totally how stressful and very exhausting it is!!! Sending you many hugs sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, C.
> 
> 
> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand how stressed you feel, Meg.  Nick will let you know when he's ready.  Onyx let us know when her time came as did Foxy.  Just love on him & spoil him every day & enjoy the time together.  Sending you prayers & hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right it is stressful. I had to go and take a nap after she left. I was just feeling awful almost like I was about to get sick, which usually happens to me when I get super stressed.
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Katie!
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Vet...she has your (and Nick's) best interests at heart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I agree she is wonderful and I really feel blessed to have found her. Both my neighbor and my contractor used her when it was time to put down their dogs and were so impressed. This is more of an ongoing relationship since he is getting hospice care and I and Nick both like her more and more each time we see her. Nick even showed off for her doing his tricks.
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good multi quote person so here goes:
> 
> Meg-thankful for the good days. Take care of yourself because the stress is rough.
> 
> Elaine-feel better soon and be sure to get something for being sick! Something very good! We only live once.
> 
> Oreo-Happy Birthday!
> 
> MK-I am attaching a picture with my Lady in Red wrap which I bought this summer from the Barefoot Weaver. She is on ETSY but I purchased straight from her. I think I have already wished you a belated HB but if I failed to do so, Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 3164010
> 
> 
> Barbee-my first time to wear a sweater so I chose one of my favorite cashmere sweaters. Before 11 I had to change for something cooler.  The sweater is a charcoal
> EF, EF crop pants with my Lady in Red wrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Izzy. I love the wrap in you. You are looking great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cilifene!
> 
> 
> I've had a lot of fillers but not recently. I wish they lasted longer. As Meg said fillers can make a big difference and look natural.
> 
> 
> 
> I wished that they lasted longer too. I had some new thing done to my lip line. I don't like the feel of it. It did smooth out some lines. I also had another IPL treatment. That was both a few weeks ago. I think I need at least 2 more IPL's and then another good peel and hydro facial. The sun damaged areas are lighter and one of them is completely gone. I was thrilled with that since it always bothered me. Kinda reminded me of the look of John Boy Walton and that mole he had on the side of his face.
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous in your "Lady in Red" wrap, Izzy! It is such an amazing piece, and the color suits you so very well.
> 
> Something very wonderful DID come home with me, but I'm keeping it a secret for now. One hint: it is red. With silver hardware.
> 
> I will post photos (maybe even a reveal, if I'm up to it) over the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see. Oh and guess who has a podiatry appointment on the 29th! What a fiasco it was too, Elaine. I went to my primary at Kaiser with an infection in both big toes on top of everything else I am dealing with. She gave me Keflex for the infection and said that she could not give me a referral for podiatry unless I was diabetic which I am not. So this morning I went out to Fontana that is the big hospital in my area to get the results of my MRI for my hip, nothing is torn and I can get another injection. I saw the PA, not even the Dr. I mentioned to his nurse about my toes and she said oh he will give you a referral. Then it turns out that because of my infection and use of Keflex I can't get my spinal injection which was scheduled for the 29th. That has been put off now until the 4th but in the meantime I may get my nails taken off. Won't know for sure. It is scheduled as a consult, but the nurse who booked it for me said they often just do it at that time. I remembered that I had asked my Dr. before for a referral and she wouldn't give me one. I think it is time that I find a new primary care doctor. At least now I feel like I am on the right track with the toes. I thought of you immediately and knew that you would want to know.
> 
> 
> 19flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do and he wasn't ready. He was happy and even playful yesterday. Dr. Erin agreed and said if he were her dog she would wait. So he is still here. The stress of it left me exhausted.
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you had a great day.
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday Oreo.
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> so glad Nick is having good days -- hope there are many more good days for both of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I am spoiling the heck out of him.
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind birthday wishes....(notice how I'm not saying 60 anymore!!!)
> 
> BTW...I wish I wasn't scared of needles for fillers..............(pout)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't bad and it is so worth it.
> 
> 
> oreo713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm....talk about spooky, Meg....I turned 60 yesterday and now everything on my computer is enlarged, as if my laptop knew that i was having trouble reading the small print.
> I have to figure out how to make everything smaller now, Its way too large. I am so computer illiterate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny, Oreo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Meg I am so happy he is having good days but I know the stress of the 'waiting game'.  Is it? Is it not?  Sigh.  Take care of yourself, too!


Exactly. She said she thinks it will be next month. So I am taking the Scarlette O'Hare approach and will think about it tomorrow. 


ElainePG said:


> Oh. In that case, I'd say you aren't a candidate. You'd probably pass out! What a shame.



I guess just some plastic surgery then.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I can't wait to see. Oh and guess who has a podiatry appointment on the 29th! What a fiasco it was too, Elaine. I went to my primary at Kaiser with an infection in both big toes on top of everything else I am dealing with. She gave me Keflex for the infection and said that she could not give me a referral for podiatry unless I was diabetic which I am not. So this morning I went out to Fontana that is the big hospital in my area to get the results of my MRI for my hip, nothing is torn and I can get another injection. I saw the PA, not even the Dr. I mentioned to his nurse about my toes and she said oh he will give you a referral. Then it turns out that because of my infection and use of Keflex I can't get my spinal injection which was scheduled for the 29th. That has been put off now until the 4th but in the meantime I may get my nails taken off. Won't know for sure. It is scheduled as a consult, but the nurse who booked it for me said they often just do it at that time. I remembered that I had asked my Dr. before for a referral and she wouldn't give me one. I think it is time that I find a new primary care doctor. At least now I feel like I am on the right track with the toes. I thought of you immediately and knew that you would want to know.



Oh, Meg, what a big medical mess... all of it! I had no idea you couldn't get cortisone injections if you were on antibiotics; I've had injections, but I don't remember being asked if I had been on antibiotics... they just told me I couldn't take aspirin, which I'm allergic to anyway, so it's a non-issue.

As for your toes, it just baffles me that you can't even get a referral. That simply makes no sense whatsoever. I mean, if you're in the podiatrist's office, and s/he decides you're not a candidate for a procedure, that's one thing. But to keep you from even SEEING the specialist??????? What is THAT about. For sure, you need a new primary care doctor. I really hate the thought of you being in so much pain with your toes; I know from my own experience how painful it can be... any foot pain is really awful. Toes have a lot of nerves running through them, so when they hurt, they really HURT. 

I hope it gets resolved sooner rather later. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Exactly. She said she thinks it will be next month. So I am taking the Scarlette O'Hare approach and will think about it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I guess just some plastic surgery then.


That would do it! At least she'd be asleep!

What do you think, Oreo?:giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Izzy...the wrap looks gorgeous!!!   Any possibility of getting a close up?  It look like it would be a great match with an oxblood bag..



I'll try to do that for you soon. It was still dark this morning outside so I will wait until the natural light is better. I don't know about oxblood with that wrap so I will let you see what you think.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Hee, hee, hee! I'm having fun being The Mysterious Lady, Bisbee! (And I totally understand being "out of the market"... after this purchase, I'll be out of the market for the next 100 years!  )



So  Elaine, you are going to be a lady in red as well then! Classy red or just plain fun red or both?


----------



## Izzy48

Many thanks ladies for your nice words and I know Cait would be so happy people like her work!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> So  Elaine, you are going to be a lady in red as well then! Classy red or just plain fun red or both?


Classy red, DEFinitely!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Classy red, DEFinitely!!!!!



Can't wait to see your reveal! I won't ask any more questions and I will wait patiently.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Nope!:giggles:



W bb or Dora soft bb ..


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> That would do it! At least she'd be asleep!
> 
> What do you think, Oreo?:giggles:



I get queasy just thinking about it....which is just as well because I don't think Medicare will cover the charges....lol


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I'll try to do that for you soon. It was still dark this morning outside so I will wait until the natural light is better. I don't know about oxblood with that wrap so I will let you see what you think.



okay. I see what you mean.   It's a little difficult to tell the colors in this photo.  But it is a stunner.   Does it come in other colors?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Not a good multi quote person so here goes:
> 
> Meg-thankful for the good days. Take care of yourself because the stress is rough.
> 
> Elaine-feel better soon and be sure to get something for being sick! Something very good! We only live once.
> 
> Oreo-Happy Birthday!
> 
> MK-I am attaching a picture with my Lady in Red wrap which I bought this summer from the Barefoot Weaver. She is on ETSY but I purchased straight from her. I think I have already wished you a belated HB but if I failed to do so, Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 3164010
> 
> 
> Barbee-my first time to wear a sweater so I chose one of my favorite cashmere sweaters. Before 11 I had to change for something cooler.  The sweater is a charcoal
> EF, EF crop pants with my Lady in Red wrap.


 Izzy, your wrap is beautiful! We really do need a close-up to appreciate it more.  I understand it's not exactly sweater weather for us, at least not after 10:00am or so.  Very sad.
 I have been power washing all day(at least 4 hours, which is all day in my book.)  I have decided to do our large patio myself, and earn myself a new Mulberry when the sale comes around in December.  I really won't be able to justify it to my husband any other way, after getting two handbags in two months.  I started with our pavilion, then had my bright idea.  Of course I didn't tell him why I decided to do it myself.  That will come in time.  It will be horrendous, as I need to keep the moldy water out of the pool.
Conversation was lively today, from everyone.  
Meg, I'm so glad your baby  is doing well right now.  
Elaine, we are waiting to see your bag....
Oreo, I will be catching up to you in birthdays soon.  Glad yours  was a good one!  Time will tell for me.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Meg, what a big medical mess... all of it! I had no idea you couldn't get cortisone injections if you were on antibiotics; I've had injections, but I don't remember being asked if I had been on antibiotics... they just told me I couldn't take aspirin, which I'm allergic to anyway, so it's a non-issue.
> 
> As for your toes, it just baffles me that you can't even get a referral. That simply makes no sense whatsoever. I mean, if you're in the podiatrist's office, and s/he decides you're not a candidate for a procedure, that's one thing. But to keep you from even SEEING the specialist??????? What is THAT about. For sure, you need a new primary care doctor. I really hate the thought of you being in so much pain with your toes; I know from my own experience how painful it can be... any foot pain is really awful. Toes have a lot of nerves running through them, so when they hurt, they really HURT.
> 
> I hope it gets resolved sooner rather later. Sending good thoughts your way.



I didn't know about the antibiotics either. I think it also had to do with the fact that I have and active infection in the toes. Lily my nail gal had to dig extra deep last time and it bled for 4 days when I walked. I tried keeping it clean and Neosporin on it but it was too sore to bandage.

I don't get why my primary doctor wouldn't give me the referral either since obviously it could be done. She used to be so good, but she has been there for going on 30 years and I think that she just is coasting until she retires. She just doesn't seem very interested anymore.The last time that I had asked a few years ago she only had me see the PA in the office who cut a small portion of the nail away. That didn't work obviously. He then told me to continue with the nail salon. 


barbee said:


> Izzy, your wrap is beautiful! We really do need a close-up to appreciate it more.  I understand it's not exactly sweater weather for us, at least not after 10:00am or so.  Very sad.
> I have been power washing all day(at least 4 hours, which is all day in my book.)  I have decided to do our large patio myself, and earn myself a new Mulberry when the sale comes around in December.  I really won't be able to justify it to my husband any other way, after getting two handbags in two months.  I started with our pavilion, then had my bright idea.  Of course I didn't tell him why I decided to do it myself.  That will come in time.  It will be horrendous, as I need to keep the moldy water out of the pool.
> Conversation was lively today, from everyone.
> Meg, I'm so glad your baby  is doing well right now.
> Elaine, we are waiting to see your bag....
> Oreo, I will be catching up to you in birthdays soon.  Glad yours  was a good one!  Time will tell for me.



Good for you Barbee. Powerwashing is a huge job. You will definitely deserve a new bag .


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, your wrap is beautiful! We really do need a close-up to appreciate it more.  I understand it's not exactly sweater weather for us, at least not after 10:00am or so.  Very sad.
> I have been power washing all day(at least 4 hours, which is all day in my book.)  I have decided to do our large patio myself, and earn myself a new Mulberry when the sale comes around in December.  I really won't be able to justify it to my husband any other way, after getting two handbags in two months.  I started with our pavilion, then had my bright idea.  Of course I didn't tell him why I decided to do it myself.  That will come in time.  It will be horrendous, as I need to keep the moldy water out of the pool.
> Conversation was lively today, from everyone.
> Meg, I'm so glad your baby  is doing well right now.
> Elaine, we are waiting to see your bag....
> Oreo, I will be catching up to you in birthdays soon.  Glad yours  was a good one!  Time will tell for me.




It had to be a miserable job by yesterday afternoon. Did you finish? I spent the afternoon being miserable with an upper respiratory/sinus infection. Saw the doctor so I am taking antibiotics.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> It had to be a miserable job by yesterday afternoon. Did you finish? I spent the afternoon being miserable with an upper respiratory/sinus infection. Saw the doctor so I am taking antibiotics.



Oh, poor you Izzy ....


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Can't wait to see your reveal! I won't ask any more questions and I will wait patiently.


Ha, ha... thank you, Izzy! I will post as soon as I can!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> W bb or Dora soft bb ..


Not those, either! Hee, hee, hee! (Good guesses, though... those are both gorgeous bags!)

ETA: You're right about it being a BB, though!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> It had to be a miserable job by yesterday afternoon. Did you finish? I spent the afternoon being miserable with an upper respiratory/sinus infection. Saw the doctor so I am taking antibiotics.


Oh, Izzy, I'm so sorry! An upper respiratory infection is a miserable thing. Be sure to either eat plenty of yoghurt or (even better) take probiotics. I hope it turns around quickly.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Not those, either! Hee, hee, hee! (Good guesses, though... those are both gorgeous bags!)
> 
> ETA: You're right about it being a BB, though!



Elaine, you are being a teenager &#128514;&#128536;
Btw, capucines bb would be your kind of style....


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> It had to be a miserable job by yesterday afternoon. Did you finish? I spent the afternoon being miserable with an upper respiratory/sinus infection. Saw the doctor so I am taking antibiotics.


 I sure hope today is a better day for you, Izzy.  Those drugs should kick in.  
Did I finish teh power washing? Ha!  I am taking sections.  Today: veranda steps and brick part of patio.  Half finished after an hour, and now on break.  Yesterday was more fun, if that's possible.  It will take me a week, at my speed.  I want to prove myself.  Then hubby needs to do the brick on top of the walls. 
Now just waiting on Elaine's bag reveal.  First LV for her, I think?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I sure hope today is a better day for you, Izzy.  Those drugs should kick in.
> Did I finish teh power washing? Ha!  I am taking sections.  Today: veranda steps and brick part of patio.  Half finished after an hour, and now on break.  Yesterday was more fun, if that's possible.  It will take me a week, at my speed.  I want to prove myself.  Then hubby needs to do the brick on top of the walls.
> Now just waiting on Elaine's bag reveal.  First LV for her, I think?


Wow, barbee... with all that work, you deserve the bag *I* bought! (That's a hint...)


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, you are being a teenager &#128514;&#128536;
> Btw, *capucines bb* would be your kind of style....


Cilifene gets the prize!   Now... can you guess the color?


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene gets the prize!   Now... can you guess the color?


Oh Elaine!  A rubis capucines bb with silver hardware! It will be drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Oh Elaine!  A rubis capucines bb with silver hardware! It will be drop dead gorgeous!!


You're right, mk! It's rubis! I also looked at cherry and magenta, but rubis was the one I fell in love with. And when I saw that silver hardware, I was a goner!

Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> It had to be a miserable job by yesterday afternoon. Did you finish? I spent the afternoon being miserable with an upper respiratory/sinus infection. Saw the doctor so I am taking antibiotics.



I Hope you're feeling better soon IZZY...it may take a few days for those anti-b's to kick in


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> You're right, mk! It's rubis! I also looked at cherry and magenta, but rubis was the one I fell in love with. And when I saw that silver hardware, I was a goner!
> 
> Pictures tomorrow.



Elaine,   I can't wait to see your Rubis Capucines -- I have a Rubis Soft Lockit and it's such a pretty, true red -- not too blue, not too orange, just gorgeous *RED!! *


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene gets the prize!   Now... can you guess the color?



LOL, congrats dear Elaine  finally your first LV  and a fantastic style


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Elaine,   I can't wait to see your Rubis Capucines -- I have a Rubis Soft Lockit and it's such a pretty, true red -- not too blue, not too orange, just gorgeous *RED!! *



Absolutely 19flowers - just gorgeous red ....


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> You're right, mk! It's rubis! I also looked at cherry and magenta, but rubis was the one I fell in love with. And when I saw that silver hardware, I was a goner!
> 
> Pictures tomorrow.


 


Cilifene said:


> Absolutely 19flowers - just gorgeous red ....


I love rubis...so rich!
That bag will certainly make you feel better, Elaine!


----------



## rdgldy

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely 19flowers - just gorgeous red ....



Oh, this is wonderful!!


----------



## ElainePG

Hi, everyone... my reveal of the Capucines is up! C'mon over and visit! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...n-francisco-924797.html?posted=1#post29346942


----------



## chessmont

I love the capucines  Elaine it is beautiful!  The bb is too small for my "stuff", I have 2 MMs one a mallard blue/green (bleu canard)with silver hw and one black with gold HW.   I can sling these over my shoulder except if I had a thick coat on which I rarely do in the SF Bay Area.

That red is so beautiful.  I am on Ban Island pretty much forever though!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Hi, everyone... my reveal of the Capucines is up! C'mon over and visit!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...n-francisco-924797.html?posted=1#post29346942




Gorgeous red, Elaine! Goes great with the scarf!!!


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> Hi, everyone... my reveal of the Capucines is up! C'mon over and visit!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...n-francisco-924797.html?posted=1#post29346942




Congrats, Elaine - your Rubis Capu BB is gorgeous!!


----------



## Izzy48

19flowers said:


> Congrats, Elaine - your Rubis Capu BB is gorgeous!!



Just beautiful Elaine! The Hermes scarf and the bag will be a knockout together.


----------



## Katiesmama

OMG!!!  Elaine, so beautiful.   The Capucines is my most adored bag.   I was lucky enough to find a pre-loved MM in Black but this rubis!!!!!   and the gorgeous scarf.    Stunning!   Can't wait to see the mod pics as well.   Enjoy and congratulations!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Hi, everyone... my reveal of the Capucines is up! C'mon over and visit!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...n-francisco-924797.html?posted=1#post29346942



Your purse is gorgeous, Elaine!  & the scarf is stunning!


----------



## bisbee

Just beautiful Elaine!  Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Hi, everyone... my reveal of the Capucines is up! C'mon over and visit!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...n-francisco-924797.html?posted=1#post29346942



Very pretty! Looking forward to modeling pics &#128131;


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Hi, everyone... my reveal of the Capucines is up! C'mon over and visit!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...n-francisco-924797.html?posted=1#post29346942


Super reveal!  The combination of bag and scarf is wonderful, Elaine. I know you must be over the top!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Hi, everyone... my reveal of the Capucines is up! C'mon over and visit!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...n-francisco-924797.html?posted=1#post29346942



Stunning. Elaine.   Wear it in the best of health!!!  The scarf is TDF also!!!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Super reveal!  The combination of bag and scarf is wonderful, Elaine. I know you must be over the top!





oreo713 said:


> Stunning. Elaine.   Wear it in the best of health!!!  The scarf is TDF also!!!





19flowers said:


> Congrats, Elaine - your Rubis Capu BB is gorgeous!!





Izzy48 said:


> Just beautiful Elaine! The Hermes scarf and the bag will be a knockout together.





cdtracing said:


> Your purse is gorgeous, Elaine!  & the scarf is stunning!





bisbee said:


> Just beautiful Elaine!  Enjoy it in good health!



Thanks, everyone! It was a fabulous shopping experience. The SA in the Luis Vuitton boutique was really great... she kept bringing out bag after bag. The Capucines wasn't even on the list of bags I had asked to see, but when she saw the others I had picked, and she saw my height  , she said "I have a bag I think you'll really like..." and I fell in love with it!

It's a funny coincidence how well it matches the H scarf. I had bought the scarf a couple of hours earlier, not really thinking about pairing it with a future red handbag at LV, but it turns out to be an absolutely perfect match!

I'll try to take a model shot next week. I'm laid up with a painful knee at the moment (knee replacement surgery is looking like a real possibility) and I just don't have the "get up & at 'em" to dress up & pose. But at least I have a gorgeous red bag to keep me company!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Very pretty! Looking forward to modeling pics &#128131;


Cilifene, I was thinking about you the entire time I was in the boutique... now I completely understand why you love LV so much! The service was amazing. I could have hung out there for HOURS! If there was a boutique near where I live, I would be in SERIOUS trouble!!!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Your purse is gorgeous, Elaine!  & the scarf is stunning!


Thanks, cd... I just love them together.



Katiesmama said:


> OMG!!!  Elaine, so beautiful.   The Capucines is my most adored bag.   I was lucky enough to find a pre-loved MM in Black but this rubis!!!!!   and the gorgeous scarf.    Stunning!   Can't wait to see the mod pics as well.   Enjoy and congratulations!


I tried the MM, Katies, but it was too large for me. Lucky you, though, to find a pre-loved one!



skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous red, Elaine! Goes great with the scarf!!!


Thank you, dear heart! Isn't the combo amazing???



chessmont said:


> I love the capucines  Elaine it is beautiful!  The bb is too small for my "stuff", I have 2 MMs one a mallard blue/green (bleu canard)with silver hw and one black with gold HW.   I can sling these over my shoulder except if I had a thick coat on which I rarely do in the SF Bay Area.
> 
> That red is so beautiful.  I am on Ban Island pretty much forever though!


Your MMs sound beautiful, chessmont. 
With this purchase I'm on Ban Island for the next 100 years!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, cd... I just love them together.



Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  I can't wait to see a mod shot once you get to feeling better!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  I can't wait to see a mod shot once you get to feeling better!


Thank you, cd. My knee has been an ongoing problem for a long time, but it reached "critical mass" when we were in San Francisco. You'll notice it didn't keep me from shopping, though!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, cd. My knee has been an ongoing problem for a long time, but it reached "critical mass" when we were in San Francisco. You'll notice it didn't keep me from shopping, though!



I'm so sorry this happend on your trip but at least you got some lovelies to make it better!  Knee problems are the pits!!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> It had to be a miserable job by yesterday afternoon. Did you finish? I spent the afternoon being miserable with an upper respiratory/sinus infection. Saw the doctor so I am taking antibiotics.


Oh Izzy I hope that you are feeling better.


ElainePG said:


> Thanks, everyone! It was a fabulous shopping experience. The SA in the Luis Vuitton boutique was really great... she kept bringing out bag after bag. The Capucines wasn't even on the list of bags I had asked to see, but when she saw the others I had picked, and she saw my height  , she said "I have a bag I think you'll really like..." and I fell in love with it!
> 
> It's a funny coincidence how well it matches the H scarf. I had bought the scarf a couple of hours earlier, not really thinking about pairing it with a future red handbag at LV, but it turns out to be an absolutely perfect match!
> 
> I'll try to take a model shot next week. I'm laid up with a painful knee at the moment (knee replacement surgery is looking like a real possibility) and I just don't have the "get up & at 'em" to dress up & pose. But at least I have a gorgeous red bag to keep me company!



I can't wait to see the reveal. I am sorry to hear about your knee. I have had knee problems since 7th grade with 2 surgeries. My knee continues to get worse but so far Katy my massage therapist has kept me in heels (smaller each year) and off the operating table. I know that a knee replacement is in my future as well. Nothing worse than not being able to walk without pain.


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry this happend on your trip *but at least you got some lovelies to make it better*!  Knee problems are the pits!!



Yes, retail therapy certainly helped!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh Izzy I hope that you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the reveal. I am sorry to hear about your knee. I have had knee problems since 7th grade with 2 surgeries. My knee continues to get worse but so far Katy my massage therapist has kept me in heels (smaller each year) and off the operating table. *I know that a knee replacement is in my future as well. Nothing worse than not being able to walk without pain*.



My local orthopedist has been threatening me with knee replacement surgery for a few years, but as long as I was able to go for 45 minutes on the treadmill without *too* much pain, with ice packs and massage as a backup, I figured I was fine. Then it all of a sudden blew up on me last week, and now I'm basically stuck in bed or in my recliner chair, and getting around only with a walker. So I guess it's time!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene, I was thinking about you the entire time I was in the boutique... now I completely understand why you love LV so much! The service was amazing. I could have hung out there for HOURS! If there was a boutique near where I live, I would be in SERIOUS trouble!!!



Oh, you did &#9786;&#65039; yes, it is a fantastic shopping experience with awesome service by such nice people working there. And you know what Elaine, I live just 15 minutes away from my store &#128514; 
I'm SO glad you had a wonderful time dear but very sorry to hear about your knee.

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh, you did &#9786;&#65039; yes, it is a fantastic shopping experience with awesome service by such nice people working there. And you know what Elaine, *I live just 15 minutes away from my store* &#128514;
> I'm SO glad you had a wonderful time dear but very sorry to hear about your knee.
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;



I would be in serious trouble if I lived only 15 minutes from this boutique, and so would my husband! The SA was showing him wallets, but he already has three very nice ones. However, he was tempted, and perhaps next year when we go back to San Francisco we will buy one for him.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I would be in serious trouble if I lived only 15 minutes from this boutique, and so would my husband! The SA was showing him wallets, but he already has three very nice ones. However, he was tempted, and perhaps next year when we go back to San Francisco we will buy one for him.



Lol, luckily I can control my troubles. My husband has a LV wallet that he is very pleased with. The zipper pull fell off after a few years of use but I got it replaced for free. I've never had any issues with LV.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Lol, luckily I can control my troubles. My husband has a LV wallet that he is very pleased with. The zipper pull fell off after a few years of use but I got it replaced for free. I've never had any issues with LV.


Wow, how impressive that LV replaced the wallet zipper for free! I can't imaging anything going wrong with my bag, but I'll certainly be sure to keep all the paperwork, just in case!

LV sent me a survey to take about my experience in the boutique, which I was glad to do. I made sure to write positive things about my SA, because I thought she should get credit for superior service. She really was lovely to work with.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow, how impressive that LV replaced the wallet zipper for free! I can't imaging anything going wrong with my bag, but I'll certainly be sure to keep all the paperwork, just in case!
> 
> LV sent me a survey to take about my experience in the boutique, which I was glad to do. I made sure to write positive things about my SA, because I thought she should get credit for superior service. She really was lovely to work with.



You can always get a reprint of the receipt if you loose it. I get reprints when I sell items where there is more than one items is on the receipt - did that make sense? 
They never sent me a survey but nice that you did it. I'm really happy that you had such a wonderful time there Elaine!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> My local orthopedist has been threatening me with knee replacement surgery for a few years, but as long as I was able to go for 45 minutes on the treadmill without *too* much pain, with ice packs and massage as a backup, I figured I was fine. Then it all of a sudden blew up on me last week, and now I'm basically stuck in bed or in my recliner chair, and getting around only with a walker. So I guess it's time!



Yikes, that does sound like it is time. My knee blows up from time to time and feels like it is completely numb. It makes it hard to walk for sure. Katy my massage therapist does this thing with my knee where she pulls up the knee cap. It is quite painful and then she manipulates it. When she is done though it really helps. Prior to having her work on my knee about 8 years ago I had piercing pain when I was walking uphill with the dogs and I couldn't wear even a small heel. Now I rarely have that kind of pain.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yikes, that does sound like it is time. My knee blows up from time to time and feels like it is completely numb. It makes it hard to walk for sure. Katy my massage therapist does this thing with my knee where she pulls up the knee cap. It is quite painful and then she manipulates it. When she is done though it really helps. Prior to having her work on my knee about 8 years ago I had piercing pain when I was walking uphill with the dogs and I couldn't wear even a small heel. Now I rarely have that kind of pain.


I'm glad that Katy has been able to keep you going, Meg... she sounds like a genius!

I had an initial telephone intake interview with the surgeon's office this morning, and the nurse I spoke to said that, based on my medical history and the symptoms I was describing, it definitely sounded to her like I was heading for TKR (total knee replacement) surgery. 

I'll know more in 2 weeks when I go there for an appointment, bringing my x-rays. The good news is that they do NOT require an MRI... I hate those things! She did warn me that after the consult, it would be 6 to 8 weeks before they had a surgical slot open (waaaaaaah!) which means the end of December at the earliest. But this surgeon is the only one who does minimally-invasive TKR surgery, and that is definitely what I want. I know a number of people who have had it, and they say definitely that's the way to go. It's a much shorter time in the operating room, much less time to rehab.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad that Katy has been able to keep you going, Meg... she sounds like a genius!
> 
> I had an initial telephone intake interview with the surgeon's office this morning, and the nurse I spoke to said that, based on my medical history and the symptoms I was describing, it definitely sounded to her like I was heading for TKR (total knee replacement) surgery.
> 
> I'll know more in 2 weeks when I go there for an appointment, bringing my x-rays. The good news is that they do NOT require an MRI... I hate those things! She did warn me that after the consult, it would be 6 to 8 weeks before they had a surgical slot open (waaaaaaah!) which means the end of December at the earliest. But this surgeon is the only one who does minimally-invasive TKR surgery, and that is definitely what I want. I know a number of people who have had it, and they say definitely that's the way to go. It's a much shorter time in the operating room, much less time to rehab.



Katy is very talented. While she is a massage therapist her focus is on body work, not typical massage. She has a background working in Physical Therapy and worked with the US Olympic team when the Olympics were here in the USA. 

The waiting is the worst, but you know how time flys December will be here before you know it. It sounds like you have the best surgeon lined up for the job. It will be worth the wait I am sure.

I am heading for my nail appointment. I get to tell Lily to leave my big toes alone since I have my consult and hopefully removal on Thursday this week. 10 years of pain is way too long.


----------



## ElainePG

Got my act together to do a model pic of my new LV Capucines, plus my "matching" H scarf.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Got my act together to do a model pic of my new LV Capucines, plus my "matching" H scarf.



You look fabulous! Love the bag with the scarf. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous! Love the bag with the scarf. They are both gorgeous.


Thank you, meg! 
You know how it goes... when in pain, that's the time to put on a nice outfit, slather on the makeup, and fool yourself into thinking everything is okay!


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> Got my act together to do a model pic of my new LV Capucines, plus my "matching" H scarf.




looking good, Elaine!!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> looking good, Elaine!!


Thank you, 19flowers!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, meg!
> You know how it goes... when in pain, that's the time to put on a nice outfit, slather on the makeup, and fool yourself into thinking everything is okay!



I totally agree, it does help.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Got my act together to do a model pic of my new LV Capucines, plus my "matching" H scarf.



Oh, Elaine, You look stunning!!!  The scarf & the bag look wonderful on you!!!  Glad to see you up & around!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Got my act together to do a model pic of my new LV Capucines, plus my "matching" H scarf.


Well, Elaine...you really outdid yourself this time! 
Perfect color, perfect size, perfect purse!!! Glad you "branched-out" and added a LV to your collection.  
If that bag doesn't make you feel better...nothing will! [emoji8]


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Got my act together to do a model pic of my new LV Capucines, plus my "matching" H scarf.


I must second SQ, Elaine, you look wonderful in this combination! I like that sweater too, who is it?

My new purse from Massaccesi came today, but I'm not ready for a mod shot yet, but tomorrow I will.  I have to go to Nordy's to pick up some pants they hemmed, so I will get dressed for the pics. :kiss:


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Oh, Elaine, You look stunning!!!  The scarf & the bag look wonderful on you!!!  Glad to see you up & around!!



You're sweet to say so, cdt. I'm not really "up and around"... the walker is over to the side, so nobody can see it, LOL! I'm a big believer in "fake it 'til you make it"... kwim?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Well, Elaine...you really outdid yourself this time!
> Perfect color, perfect size, perfect purse!!! Glad you "branched-out" and added a LV to your collection.
> *If that bag doesn't make you feel better...nothing will!* [emoji8]



I totally agree with you, SQ... even though the only place I went to today was my internist's office, to bring her up to speed on the sad story of my knee, getting dressed up and carrying the LV bag was absolutely the *best* thing I could have done for myself... even better than pain meds! 

She (my wonderful doctor) said that _she_ could tell how much pain I was in from the dark circles under my eyes, but she also said that aside from the walker, nobody but my internist would ever know that I was hurting, because I looked so spiffy. I took it as a big compliment!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> I must second SQ, Elaine, you look wonderful in this combination! I like that sweater too, who is it?
> 
> My new purse from Massaccesi came today, but I'm not ready for a mod shot yet, but tomorrow I will.  I have to go to Nordy's to pick up some pants they hemmed, so I will get dressed for the pics. :kiss:


Thank you, mk! The sweater is Italian cashmere... it's by Amina Rubinacci, a company based in Naples. There's _such_ a difference between Italian cashmere and the Chinese stuff... I've had this sweater for three years, I wear it all winter long, and it still looks brand new. No pilling, and it hasn't lost its shape. 

I'm so excited your Massaccesi bag arrived! Did you get a bespoke one? I'm guessing you did, because you would have wanted SILVER hardware, which would have been a special order. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> You're sweet to say so, cdt. I'm not really "up and around"... the walker is over to the side, so nobody can see it, LOL! I'm a big believer in "fake it 'til you make it"... kwim?



Of course!  I practice that philosophy myself. LOL  Anyway....you look fantastic!!


----------



## cdtracing

It's about time for my next ILP facial.  I need to set up an appointment for Nov & see about maybe a little Botox & filler too.  Last time I was in was around April, I think.  It's time to start thinking about getting something done before the Holidays get here.  It's tough fighting age & gravity!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> It's about time for my next ILP facial.  I need to set up an appointment for Nov & see about maybe a little Botox & filler too.  Last time I was in was around April, I think.  It's time to start thinking about getting something done before the Holidays get here. * It's tough fighting age & gravity!*



Oh, honey, I hear you! I had 3 sessions of IPL, each one a month apart, and it made SUCH a difference I can't believe it! I hardly have to wear any foundation any more. I am going to need a repeat on filler, but I'll wait until after the knee surgery because it doesn't make sense to get it while I'm just spending my time in physical therapy! By spring time, I'll be the Bionic Woman and I'll get a new face to go with it!


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Oh, honey, I hear you! I had 3 sessions of IPL, each one a month apart, and it made SUCH a difference I can't believe it! I hardly have to wear any foundation any more. I am going to need a repeat on filler, but I'll wait until after the knee surgery because it doesn't make sense to get it while I'm just spending my time in physical therapy! By spring time, I'll be the Bionic Woman and I'll get a new face to go with it!



You Go, Girl!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> You Go, Girl!!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, honey, I hear you! I had 3 sessions of IPL, each one a month apart, and it made SUCH a difference I can't believe it! I hardly have to wear any foundation any more. I am going to need a repeat on filler, but I'll wait until after the knee surgery because it doesn't make sense to get it while I'm just spending my time in physical therapy! By spring time, I'll be the Bionic Woman and I'll get a new face to go with it!


Lol, I need another IPL it's been about a month. I am going to wait until I see what happens wit the toes.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Lol, I need another IPL it's been about a month. I am going to wait until I see what happens wit the toes.



What is IPL?  Intense Pulsed Light?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Got my act together to do a model pic of my new LV Capucines, plus my "matching" H scarf.



You look FANTASTIC with Cap and H scarf Elaine!!!


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> My new purse from Massaccesi came today, but I'm not ready for a mod shot yet, but tomorrow I will.  I have to go to Nordy's to pick up some pants they hemmed, so I will get dressed for the pics. :kiss:


Can't wait, MK...how long did you have to wait?


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> What is IPL?  Intense Pulsed Light?



"Intense Pulsed Light" or photofacial. It is a laser treatment used to remove brown spots and broken capillaries. I have had it done a few time a couple of years ago and it helped some. Since my spa has been taken over by a plastic surgeon the equipment has gotten better and I saw more results from my last procedure. Like Elaine, I need a few more to get the full benefit. Several of my brown spots are much lighter and a few are gone completely. I have a lot more than Elaine since I spent most of my life outdoors with no sunscreen.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> You look FANTASTIC with Cap and H scarf Elaine!!!


Thank you, dear cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> "Intense Pulsed Light" or photofacial. It is a laser treatment used to remove brown spots and broken capillaries. I have had it done a few time a couple of years ago and it helped some. Since my spa has been taken over by a plastic surgeon the equipment has gotten better and I saw more results from my last procedure. Like Elaine, I need a few more to get the full benefit. Several of my brown spots are much lighter and a few are gone completely. I have a lot more than Elaine since I spent most of my life outdoors with no sunscreen.


I had three of them, over my whole face, and now I need hardly any foundation. But I still have a few little red spots that I don't like (broken capillaries, probably) just on my right cheek, so maybe next spring I'll have that done. It cleared up all the hyperpigmentation from the rest of my face, though... I'm very pleased.

My dermatologist puts a numbing cream on my face 1/2 hour before the procedure, which makes the IPL a lot easier to tolerate. It hardly hurts at all, and the results are definitely worth it. Very little down-time, too.


----------



## Cilifene

Three pictures from the matching set tag on InstaGram. Red, Black and Azur....

Soft Lockit PM - Rose pop leopard stole.


----------



## Cilifene

Black with silver: 
Alma bb electric - Monogram Denim black shawl 60% silk 40% wool - Georg Jensen Sphere silver, agate and pearls.


----------



## Cilifene

My summer hands free bag: 
Noé BB damier azur - Beige leopard stole.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Three pictures from the matching set tag on InstaGram. Red, Black and Azur....
> 
> Soft Lockit PM - Rose pop leopard stole.





Cilifene said:


> Black with silver:
> Alma bb electric - Monogram Denim black shawl 60% silk 40% wool - Georg Jensen Sphere silver, agate and pearls.





Cilifene said:


> My summer hands free bag:
> Noé BB damier azur - Beige leopard stole.



Fabulous pictures C.


----------



## megt10

I took a cue from Elaine and went to SCP yesterday. I wore my turquoise Birkin, one of my favorite casual skirts that I got recently from NAP it is See By Chloe a tank top and an H scarf. I bought a Hermes Toolbox 20 in black with GH. I also bought a Balenciaga jacket with a shearling collar and I forget who told me about these booties saying that they were so me. Well, I ordered them when there was a promotion going on and they arrived yesterday as well. They are so me and will go perfectly with the jacket. Nothing like a little retail therapy. As you can see Nick is still looking pretty good.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I took a cue from Elaine and went to SCP yesterday. I wore my turquoise Birkin, one of my favorite casual skirts that I got recently from NAP it is See By Chloe a tank top and an H scarf. I bought a Hermes Toolbox 20 in black with GH. I also bought a Balenciaga jacket with a shearling collar and I forget who told me about these booties saying that they were so me. Well, I ordered them when there was a promotion going on and they arrived yesterday as well. They are so me and will go perfectly with the jacket. Nothing like a little retail therapy. As you can see Nick is still looking pretty good.



Love your blue outfit Meg  and LOVE to see Nick is doing pretty good 
Wow, three wonderful things  love those boots........
How is the bag inside? is it heavy?


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Love your blue outfit Meg  and LOVE to see Nick is doing pretty good
> Wow, three wonderful things  love those boots........
> How is the bag inside? is it heavy?



No, the bag is very lightweight. It also has a shoulder strap. My SA knows that I am not interested in anything heavy or too big. The leather is swift on the bag and it is so cute. He also knows that black is my least favorite color bag and only own a couple of them, but the gold hardware really pops on the bag. I am going to add some twillys to it and a bag charm. This one the sides can be worn pushed out to expand the bag like the Celine bags or worn in. It holds a full-size wallet yet can be carried by hand where you might want a clutch.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I took a cue from Elaine and went to SCP yesterday. I wore my turquoise Birkin, one of my favorite casual skirts that I got recently from NAP it is See By Chloe a tank top and an H scarf. I bought a Hermes Toolbox 20 in black with GH. I also bought a Balenciaga jacket with a shearling collar and I forget who told me about these booties saying that they were so me. Well, I ordered them when there was a promotion going on and they arrived yesterday as well. They are so me and will go perfectly with the jacket. Nothing like a little retail therapy. As you can see Nick is still looking pretty good.


Cool! 
If I ever got another H bag, it would be the Toolbox...under the radar. 
The jacket/boots look perfect together...now you need a bad-a$$ motorcycle! [emoji6]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Cool!
> If I ever got another H bag, it would be the Toolbox...under the radar.
> The jacket/boots look perfect together...*now you need a bad-a$$ motorcycle! *[emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Three pictures from the matching set tag on InstaGram. Red, Black and Azur....
> 
> Soft Lockit PM - Rose pop leopard stole.





Cilifene said:


> Black with silver:
> Alma bb electric - Monogram Denim black shawl 60% silk 40% wool - Georg Jensen Sphere silver, agate and pearls.





Cilifene said:


> My summer hands free bag:
> Noé BB damier azur - Beige leopard stole.


These are the MOST stunning "still life" pictures, cilifene... they belong in Vogue magazine! (I'm still in love with your GJ necklace, and I always will be!)


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I took a cue from Elaine and went to SCP yesterday. I wore my turquoise Birkin, one of my favorite casual skirts that I got recently from NAP it is See By Chloe a tank top and an H scarf. I bought a Hermes Toolbox 20 in black with GH. I also bought a Balenciaga jacket with a shearling collar and I forget who told me about these booties saying that they were so me. Well, I ordered them when there was a promotion going on and they arrived yesterday as well. They are so me and will go perfectly with the jacket. Nothing like a little retail therapy. As you can see Nick is still looking pretty good.


Your purchases are standout, Meg, and you look very pretty in your photo. I love that denim skirt and the bolero sweater.

Retail therapy ROCKS! :giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Three pictures from the matching set tag on InstaGram. Red, Black and Azur....
> 
> Soft Lockit PM - Rose pop leopard stole.


 


Cilifene said:


> Black with silver:
> Alma bb electric - Monogram Denim black shawl 60% silk 40% wool - Georg Jensen Sphere silver, agate and pearls.


 


Cilifene said:


> My summer hands free bag:
> Noé BB damier azur - Beige leopard stole.


Just stunning, Cilifene! 
Did you take these pics on your iPhone? 
Everything is just so perfect...I hate you! [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Cool!
> If I ever got another H bag, it would be the Toolbox...under the radar.
> The jacket/boots look perfect together...*now you need a bad-a$$ motorcycle!* [emoji6]



I think we *all* need motorcycles, skyqueen! We need an all-girl motorcycle gang! 

What shall we call ourselves? The PMBABCs*?

*Post-Menopausal Bad-A$$ Biker Chicks

vroooooom!!!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> No, the bag is very lightweight. It also has a shoulder strap. My SA knows that I am not interested in anything heavy or too big. The leather is swift on the bag and it is so cute. He also knows that black is my least favorite color bag and only own a couple of them, but the gold hardware really pops on the bag. I am going to add some twillys to it and a bag charm. This one the sides can be worn pushed out to expand the bag like the Celine bags or worn in. It holds a full-size wallet yet can be carried by hand where you might want a clutch.



Oh, that sounds perfect - would love to see more pics


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> These are the MOST stunning "still life" pictures, cilifene... they belong in Vogue magazine! (I'm still in love with your GJ necklace, and I always will be!)



Aww, thanks Elaine.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I think we *all* need motorcycles, skyqueen! We need an all-girl motorcycle gang!
> 
> What shall we call ourselves? The PMBABCs*?
> 
> *Post-Menopausal Bad-A$$ Biker Chicks
> 
> vroooooom!!!



Oh yeah! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just stunning, Cilifene!
> Did you take these pics on your iPhone?
> Everything is just so perfect...I hate you! [emoji8]



Oh sorry :giggles: yes, all taken on iPhone. But, I did use filter 
Thanks dear.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Cool!
> If I ever got another H bag, it would be the Toolbox...under the radar.
> The jacket/boots look perfect together...now you need a bad-a$$ motorcycle! [emoji6]


Thanks, SQ. I think top down on the car will have to do. Hopefully, the new car will be here next month. Then I am heading to ban island. Had a chat with my FA and the gist of the conversation was I either need to spend 50% less a year or die 50% sooner. As you can see I am still undecided. 


ElainePG said:


> Your purchases are standout, Meg, and you look very pretty in your photo. I love that denim skirt and the bolero sweater.
> 
> Retail therapy ROCKS! :giggles:


Thank you so much, Elaine.


ElainePG said:


> I think we *all* need motorcycles, skyqueen! We need an all-girl motorcycle gang!
> 
> What shall we call ourselves? The PMBABCs*?
> *
> *Post-Menopausal Bad-A$$ Biker Chicks*
> 
> vroooooom!!!





Cilifene said:


> Oh, that sounds perfect - would love to see more pics


Will try and get some tomorrow.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I think top down on the car will have to do. Hopefully, the new car will be here next month. Then I am heading to ban island. Had a chat with my FA and the gist of the conversation was I either need to spend 50% less a year or die 50% sooner. As you can see I am still undecided.
> 
> .




Congrats on your new purchases MEG...i JUST L O V E  the boots.  I am going to have to wait for them to go on sale before I can even consider them, hopefully before the winter cold sets in.  How is Nick doing?  He's looking like his old self in the picture.  BTW....what car did you finally decide on?  I bet its the MB.....
I am on TOTAL BAN right now. Spending 50% less is still a no-go right now and dying 50% sooner....well....you never know.  I used to believe that the one who dies with the most "toys" wins....I guess the older I get the more I change my strategy.


----------



## skyqueen

Someone took a pic of my pond and put it up on FB...surprise!
Leaves are starting to turn...just beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I think top down on the car will have to do. Hopefully, the new car will be here next month. Then I am heading to ban island. Had a chat with my FA and the gist of the conversation was I either need to spend 50% less a year or die 50% sooner. As you can see I am still undecided.


My days of a Mercedes convertible are over! Last week I backed out of the garage and hit P's truck. 3K in damage. This is my third accident in the driveway. I can not, for the life of me, see out the back of the car. The backseat headrests are too high. Now, I'm looking at a car with a back view camera plus AWD. Why make it tough on myself?


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Congrats on your new purchases MEG...i JUST L O V E  the boots.  I am going to have to wait for them to go on sale before I can even consider them, hopefully before the winter cold sets in.  How is Nick doing?  He's looking like his old self in the picture.  BTW....what car did you finally decide on?  I bet its the MB.....
> I am on TOTAL BAN right now. Spending 50% less is still a no-go right now and dying 50% sooner....well....you never know.  I used to believe that the one who dies with the most "toys" wins....I guess the older I get the more I change my strategy.


Thanks, Oreo. I went with the MB. I love the BMW more for driving but for the comfort of my passengers I had to go MB. The booties are great. The leather is nice and soft. I thought that they would have shearling on the bottom of the shoe too, but it is only on the top. They still feel nice and comfy on my toes and hopefully after seeing the podiatrist in the morning it will be less of an issue going forward. For so long there have been very few closed toed shoes that I can wear for more than a few hours.

Nick is doing really well all things considered. He has only had a few days that were not very good. I have gone into a state of denial about everything. Well, not really denial but I just can't continue to be so sad and depressed while he is still here. So I do my best not to think about it and to spoil him rotten and watch for signs that it is time.


skyqueen said:


> Someone took a pic of my pond and put it up on FB...surprise!
> Leaves are starting to turn...just beautiful!


What a gorgeous picture. Fall in New England is the most beautiful time of the year. October used to be my absolute favorite month when I lived in Boston.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> My days of a Mercedes convertible are over! Last week I backed out of the garage and hit P's truck. 3K in damage. This is my third accident in the driveway. I can not, for the life of me, see out the back of the car. The backseat headrests are too high. Now, I'm looking at a car with a back view camera plus AWD. Why make it tough on myself?



I am so sorry to hear that! AWD is an important thing where you live. What kind of car are you thinking about?
Oh yeah, I am looking forward to the safety features in the new car. I can see past the headrest but have a hard time turning my neck far enough to really get a good view.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Someone took a pic of my pond and put it up on FB...surprise!
> Leaves are starting to turn...just beautiful!



that would make a gorgeous photo hanging on your wall!


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Three pictures from the matching set tag on InstaGram. Red, Black and Azur....
> 
> Soft Lockit PM - Rose pop leopard stole.





Cilifene said:


> Black with silver:
> Alma bb electric - Monogram Denim black shawl 60% silk 40% wool - Georg Jensen Sphere silver, agate and pearls.





Cilifene said:


> My summer hands free bag:
> Noé BB damier azur - Beige leopard stole.



Beautiful Cilifene!  Perfect combination for each purse.


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> I took a cue from Elaine and went to SCP yesterday. I wore my turquoise Birkin, one of my favorite casual skirts that I got recently from NAP it is See By Chloe a tank top and an H scarf. I bought a Hermes Toolbox 20 in black with GH. I also bought a Balenciaga jacket with a shearling collar and I forget who told me about these booties saying that they were so me. Well, I ordered them when there was a promotion going on and they arrived yesterday as well. They are so me and will go perfectly with the jacket. Nothing like a little retail therapy. As you can see Nick is still looking pretty good.


Great looks Meg, will it be cool enough for them this winter ? (hope, hope).  So good to see Nick looking happy.


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, here she is, my Massaccesi Athena.  The color is a beautiful blue/lavender, but does not photo well.  Wearing with an Eileen Fisher grape tee, Pucci scarf that matches perfect, Eileen Fisher Ponte pants, and Blondo waterproof booties (just right for rainy PNW)!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that! AWD is an important thing where you live. What kind of car are you thinking about?
> Oh yeah, I am looking forward to the safety features in the new car. I can see past the headrest but have a hard time turning my neck far enough to really get a good view.


I even hit my landscaper with the top down a few summers ago. Maybe I have a mental block concerning this car.
I'm thinking of a Cadillac CTS sedan. I went looking yesterday but I want the white diamond color and the dealership didn't have any. But they did have black, cashmere interior which was gorgeous/sporty. HUGE sunroof/moonroof which I loved. AWD with the little back camera (YAY). This is the car I should have owned when I commuted to Logan. The Mercedes was tough in the snow..................



oreo713 said:


> that would make a gorgeous photo hanging on your wall!


[emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here she is, my Massaccesi Athena.  The color is a beautiful blue/lavender, but does not photo well.  Wearing with an Eileen Fisher grape tee, Pucci scarf that matches perfect, Eileen Fisher Ponte pants, and Blondo waterproof booties (just right for rainy PNW)!


Stunning, MK...this is a good color for you! What happened to your lavender jewelry? Would look great with this outfit/bag!!!


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Great looks Meg, will it be cool enough for them this winter ? (hope, hope).  So good to see Nick looking happy.


I certainly hope that it will be cool enough this winter. I am a huge boot and bootie fan. Last year I hardly got to wear anything that wasn't open toed sandals. It is still warm here about 80 degrees and muggy. Still shorts and tank top weather going into November.
Nick is happy and that is all that matters now. The groomer is here to do the cats. Nick is shaking because he has always been groomed by this groomer. It has always been really stressful on him so we aren't having him groomed. Misha goes to a grooming salon. He loves it. They have all the social dogs on the floor while they are working and they play together. He has a great time and comes home totally exhausted. 


mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here she is, my Massaccesi Athena.  The color is a beautiful blue/lavender, but does not photo well.  Wearing with an Eileen Fisher grape tee, Pucci scarf that matches perfect, Eileen Fisher Ponte pants, and Blondo waterproof booties (just right for rainy PNW)!


You look fabulous. I love the bag it is such a pretty color and goes so nicely with your outfit.


skyqueen said:


> *I even hit my landscaper with the top down a few summers ago. Maybe I have a mental block concerning this car.*
> I'm thinking of a Cadillac CTS sedan. I went looking yesterday but I want the white diamond color and the dealership didn't have any. But they did have black, cashmere interior which was gorgeous/sporty. HUGE sunroof/moonroof which I loved. AWD with the little back camera (YAY). This is the car I should have owned when I commuted to Logan. The Mercedes was tough in the snow..................
> 
> 
> [emoji8]



 Too funny. I had a thunderbird when I lived in Boston. It was a lot of fun in the summer but not so much in the winter. You really do need AWD.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Too funny. I had a thunderbird when I lived in Boston. It was a lot of fun in the summer but not so much in the winter. You really do need AWD.


I have to worry about servicing. I would definitely get a Jaguar, I've had 4 and love them...good visibility. LOL! But the closest dealership is 1.5-2 hours away. Granted they come and get the car for service...but what happens when you have a small problem or emergency? No one will touch it down here......................


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I have to worry about servicing. I would definitely get a Jaguar, I've had 4 and love them...good visibility. LOL! But the closest dealership is 1.5-2 hours away. Granted they come and get the car for service...but what happens when you have a small problem or emergency? No one will touch it down here......................



That is a huge concern. It was another reason that I went with the Mercedes. I am thrilled with their service department. It is about 15 minutes away from my house and if they need the car for more than an hour they have you in a rental and headed home in less than 30 minutes. The BMW dealership was twice as far and it seemed like there were a lot of people waiting for service both times I was there.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Someone took a pic of my pond and put it up on FB...surprise!
> Leaves are starting to turn...just beautiful!



Stunning......


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here she is, my Massaccesi Athena.  The color is a beautiful blue/lavender, but does not photo well.  Wearing with an Eileen Fisher grape tee, Pucci scarf that matches perfect, Eileen Fisher Ponte pants, and Blondo waterproof booties (just right for rainy PNW)!



LOVE it ..... you look fantastic in lavender/purple!


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful Cilifene!  Perfect combination for each purse.



Thanks dear


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> That is a huge concern. It was another reason that I went with the Mercedes. I am thrilled with their service department. It is about 15 minutes away from my house and if they need the car for more than an hour they have you in a rental and headed home in less than 30 minutes. The BMW dealership was twice as far and it seemed like there were a lot of people waiting for service both times I was there.


When I had my Jaguars I had a great mechanic on the Cape, as a back-up...unfortunately he passed away. He knew more about Jaguars then the dealership...even worked at the Jaguar factory, in England, before Ford bought Jaguar. 
That's when I stopped buying them.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> When I had my Jaguars I had a great mechanic on the Cape, as a back-up...unfortunately he passed away. He knew more about Jaguars then the dealership...even worked at the Jaguar factory, in England, before Ford bought Jaguar.
> That's when I stopped buying them.



Having someone that you trust that is close by to service your car is really so important.


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here she is, my Massaccesi Athena.  The color is a beautiful blue/lavender, but does not photo well.  Wearing with an Eileen Fisher grape tee, Pucci scarf that matches perfect, Eileen Fisher Ponte pants, and Blondo waterproof booties (just right for rainy PNW)!


This looks REALLY smart. Love everything about this look.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Someone took a pic of my pond and put it up on FB...surprise!
> Leaves are starting to turn...just beautiful!


Wow, SQ... your "pond" (I'd call it a lake, but what do I know???) is just stunning in its fall outfit. Makes me homesick for Cape Cod!


----------



## megt10

Elaine, I am happy to inform you that I am at the podiatrists right now! He is going to take care of my right toenail today and next week the left. I am numbed up and waiting for him to start in just a few minutes. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My days of a Mercedes convertible are over! Last week I backed out of the garage and hit P's truck. 3K in damage. This is my third accident in the driveway. I can not, for the life of me, see out the back of the car. The backseat headrests are too high. Now, I'm looking at a car with a back view camera plus AWD. Why make it tough on myself?


My new MB has a rear-view camera and I love, love, LOVE it! It has saved me, backing out of my driveway, more times than I can count. It's also useful when parallel parking. Saves a lot of neck pain, too!  When I was looking at options for the new car, at first I thought it was a "frill", but my saleslady talked me into it, and she was sooooo right.


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here she is, my Massaccesi Athena.  The color is a beautiful blue/lavender, but does not photo well.  Wearing with an Eileen Fisher grape tee, Pucci scarf that matches perfect, Eileen Fisher Ponte pants, and Blondo waterproof booties (just right for rainy PNW)!


What a gorgeous bag and perfect outfit, mk! You look fantastic! Does the Athena come with a shoulder strap?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Elaine, I am happy to inform you that I am at the podiatrists right now! He is going to take care of my right toenail today and next week the left. I am numbed up and waiting for him to start in just a few minutes. I couldn't be happier.


SO glad to hear it, Meg! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! This is definitely well overdue... I hope this takes care of the pain FOR GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> SO glad to hear it, Meg! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! This is definitely well overdue... I hope this takes care of the pain FOR GOOD!!!!!!!



I am home and my right toe is all bandaged up and beginning to hurt a bit. He seemed confident that this will resolve the problem once and for all. He took off both sides of the nail and put in phenol (Chemical matrixectomty) to keep the area from growing back. Part of the nail that he took off was very pointed underneath and he could see why it was so painful. He said I should have had this done years ago. I explained that my primary care doctor wouldn't give me the referral because I wasn't a diabetic. He couldn't believe it either and said that wasn't true, she could have given me a referral at any time. I go back for my left toe next Friday and the follow-up of the right toe. I couldn't be happier and now I am going to start looking for a new primary care doctor. It will be a bit uncomfortable since she sees our entire family, but I no longer trust her to give me the care I need or even accurate information.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am home and my right toe is all bandaged up and beginning to hurt a bit. He seemed confident that this will resolve the problem once and for all. He took off both sides of the nail and put in phenol (Chemical matrixectomty) to keep the area from growing back. Part of the nail that he took off was very pointed underneath and he could see why it was so painful. He said I should have had this done years ago. I explained that my primary care doctor wouldn't give me the referral because I wasn't a diabetic. He couldn't believe it either and said that wasn't true, she could have given me a referral at any time. I go back for my left toe next Friday and the follow-up of the right toe. I couldn't be happier and now I am going to start looking for a new primary care doctor. It will be a bit uncomfortable since she sees our entire family, but I no longer trust her to give me the care I need or even accurate information.


I'm so glad for you, meg. This is the exact procedure I had, years ago. The podiatrist narrowed the sides of my nails on my big toes... first one toe, and then a few weeks later, the other toe. They never grew back wide... they remained a healthy width. You'd never know, looking at them, that I had ever needed surgery; they look like perfectly normal nails. All the work was done on the inside, where it doesn't show. Interesting that your doctor said this should have been done years ago... that's exactly what my doctor said to me! I had been plagued with ingrown toenails since I was a little girl, and I had always thought it was somehow my fault!

Did he tell you to keep your leg elevated? I found that it helped me.


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Stunning, MK...this is a good color for you! What happened to your lavender jewelry? Would look great with this outfit/bag!!!


So many choices, I decided not to wear the necklace and scarf together, but now I wonder - will try them together next time.


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love the bag it is such a pretty color and goes so nicely with your outfit.
> .





Cilifene said:


> LOVE it ..... you look fantastic in lavender/purple!





ladysarah said:


> This looks REALLY smart. Love everything about this look.





ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous bag and perfect outfit, mk! You look fantastic! Does the Athena come with a shoulder strap?



Thanks everyone !  Had a fun day in my "purple lady" outfit.  Elaine it does not come with a shoulder strap, there is not a place to attach one either.  I may want one at some point, but no problem for me.


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Someone took a pic of my pond and put it up on FB...surprise!
> Leaves are starting to turn...just beautiful!


Beautiful!  Just the way I picture fall in New England.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I am home and my right toe is all bandaged up and beginning to hurt a bit. He seemed confident that this will resolve the problem once and for all. He took off both sides of the nail and put in phenol (Chemical matrixectomty) to keep the area from growing back. Part of the nail that he took off was very pointed underneath and he could see why it was so painful. He said I should have had this done years ago. I explained that my primary care doctor wouldn't give me the referral because I wasn't a diabetic. He couldn't believe it either and said that wasn't true, she could have given me a referral at any time. I go back for my left toe next Friday and the follow-up of the right toe. I couldn't be happier and now I am going to start looking for a new primary care doctor. It will be a bit uncomfortable since she sees our entire family, but I no longer trust her to give me the care I need or even accurate information.





ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad for you, meg. This is the exact procedure I had, years ago. The podiatrist narrowed the sides of my nails on my big toes... first one toe, and then a few weeks later, the other toe. They never grew back wide... they remained a healthy width. You'd never know, looking at them, that I had ever needed surgery; they look like perfectly normal nails. All the work was done on the inside, where it doesn't show. Interesting that your doctor said this should have been done years ago... that's exactly what my doctor said to me! I had been plagued with ingrown toenails since I was a little girl, and I had always thought it was somehow my fault!
> 
> Did he tell you to keep your leg elevated? I found that it helped me.



Glad to hear you've gotten it taken care of, Meg.  I had the large toe nail completely remove on my left foot several years ago.  Now it's trying to get ingrown again.  I may ask my podiatrist if he can perform the same procedure so as not to remove the whole nail.  Sounds like it's a solution to an ongoing problem.

And Yes, as Elaine has said, keep your foot elevated.  It does help with the pain.

And I would definitely be looking for another primary care doctor, especially after your foot doctor said you didn't need to be diabetic to get a referral.  Sounds like your primary doctor is not as engaged as they once were & may just be coasting til retirement.  Sending you healing prayers!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Someone took a pic of my pond and put it up on FB...surprise!
> Leaves are starting to turn...just beautiful!



Beautiful picture, SQ!   Just what I would imagine Fall in New England would look like.  The leaves are changing fast here in GA.  I'm wondering if that will mean an early winter....


----------



## cdtracing

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here she is, my Massaccesi Athena.  The color is a beautiful blue/lavender, but does not photo well.  Wearing with an Eileen Fisher grape tee, Pucci scarf that matches perfect, Eileen Fisher Ponte pants, and Blondo waterproof booties (just right for rainy PNW)!



What a beautiful purse!!  Love the color & what a perfect match to your scarf.  You look spectacular!!


----------



## bisbee

megt10 said:


> I am home and my right toe is all bandaged up and beginning to hurt a bit. He seemed confident that this will resolve the problem once and for all. He took off both sides of the nail and put in phenol (Chemical matrixectomty) to keep the area from growing back. Part of the nail that he took off was very pointed underneath and he could see why it was so painful. He said I should have had this done years ago. I explained that my primary care doctor wouldn't give me the referral because I wasn't a diabetic. He couldn't believe it either and said that wasn't true, she could have given me a referral at any time. I go back for my left toe next Friday and the follow-up of the right toe. I couldn't be happier and now I am going to start looking for a new primary care doctor. It will be a bit uncomfortable since she sees our entire family, but I no longer trust her to give me the care I need or even accurate information.



Meg, years ago I had my first ingrown toe nail.  Couldn't even get a shoe on, it was sudden and painful.  I went right to a podiatrist (didn't need a referral, and I've avoided plans that require them), and he did the same procedure just on that toe.  It has never grown back.  I think my oldest was about 5...he turned 40 this year.  I'd call that a success!  Glad you are getting it taken care of!  No need to suffer like you have for way too long...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad for you, meg. This is the exact procedure I had, years ago. The podiatrist narrowed the sides of my nails on my big toes... first one toe, and then a few weeks later, the other toe. They never grew back wide... they remained a healthy width. You'd never know, looking at them, that I had ever needed surgery; they look like perfectly normal nails. All the work was done on the inside, where it doesn't show. Interesting that your doctor said this should have been done years ago... that's exactly what my doctor said to me! I had been plagued with ingrown toenails since I was a little girl, and I had always thought it was somehow my fault!
> 
> Did he tell you to keep your leg elevated? I found that it helped me.



The bandage came off when I took off my jeans. I got a good look at the nail before wrapping it back up and I can't even tell where he cut the nail. It looks fine. He also did most off the work from the inside. He didn't tell me to elevate but I will. I have to soak in Epsom salts 10 minutes a day, dry it and apply antibiotic ointment and bandage it for 5 days.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Glad to hear you've gotten it taken care of, Meg.  I had the large toe nail completely remove on my left foot several years ago.  Now it's trying to get ingrown again.  I may ask my podiatrist if he can perform the same procedure so as not to remove the whole nail.  Sounds like it's a solution to an ongoing problem.
> 
> And Yes, as Elaine has said, keep your foot elevated.  It does help with the pain.
> 
> And I would definitely be looking for another primary care doctor, especially after your foot doctor said you didn't need to be diabetic to get a referral.  Sounds like your primary doctor is not as engaged as they once were & may just be coasting til retirement.  Sending you healing prayers!



Thank you. I have already received a new primary care doctor. I emailed asking for a new doctor that I choose from the list of doctors accepting new patients. They have bios now and I liked hers. I glanced at my now previous Drs bio. One of the last things she said was she is looking forward to retiring and moving to Washington state to be closer to her grandkids. So yeah coasting big time. This is the note I wrote
PCP Reason : 
I have for the past 10 years suffered with painful ingrown toenails. I 
have asked Dr.____ on 2 occasions to please give me a referral to a 
Podiatrist which she refused to do. She told me that since I was not a 
diabetic that she could not do that for me. Well, last week when I was 
at an appointment in Fontana the PA I saw looked at my painful, infected 
toenails and immediately gave me a referral. I just came from having my 
right toenail taken care of properly and the podiatrist said it should 
have been done years ago and that my doctor could have and should have 
sent the referral years ago. I will have the left toenail taken care of 
next week. My present doctor either doesn't know what she can and can't 
do or just doesn't care. Neither of those options is acceptable for me 
as a patient. I want a doctor that I really believe cares about me as a 
patient and will make sure that I get the care that I need.


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> Meg, years ago I had my first ingrown toe nail.  Couldn't even get a shoe on, it was sudden and painful.  I went right to a podiatrist (didn't need a referral, and I've avoided plans that require them), and he did the same procedure just on that toe.  It has never grown back.  I think my oldest was about 5...he turned 40 this year.  I'd call that a success!  Glad you are getting it taken care of!  No need to suffer like you have for way too long...



Wow, that is great to hear. I am so ready for all the torture to end. Right now it hurts but a small price to pay for hopefully permanent relief.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I have already received a new primary care doctor. I emailed asking for a new doctor that I choose from the list of doctors accepting new patients. They have bios now and I liked hers. I glanced at my now previous Drs bio. One of the last things she said was she is looking forward to retiring and moving to Washington state to be closer to her grandkids. So yeah coasting big time. This is the note I wrote
> PCP Reason :
> I have for the past 10 years suffered with painful ingrown toenails. I
> have asked Dr.____ on 2 occasions to please give me a referral to a
> Podiatrist which she refused to do. She told me that since I was not a
> diabetic that she could not do that for me. Well, last week when I was
> at an appointment in Fontana the PA I saw looked at my painful, infected
> toenails and immediately gave me a referral. I just came from having my
> right toenail taken care of properly and the podiatrist said it should
> have been done years ago and that my doctor could have and should have
> sent the referral years ago. I will have the left toenail taken care of
> next week. My present doctor either doesn't know what she can and can't
> do or just doesn't care. Neither of those options is acceptable for me
> as a patient. I want a doctor that I really believe cares about me as a
> patient and will make sure that I get the care that I need.



Good for you!  It makes no sense to me for a patient to suffer while their doctor is just biding time to retirement.  A doctor should have their patients best interest at heart & patients should accept nothing less!!!  Hears to having no more painful infected toes!!
:worthy::salute:


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I have already received a new primary care doctor. I emailed asking for a new doctor that I choose from the list of doctors accepting new patients. They have bios now and I liked hers. I glanced at my now previous Drs bio. One of the last things she said was she is looking forward to retiring and moving to Washington state to be closer to her grandkids. So yeah coasting big time. This is the note I wrote
> PCP Reason :
> I have for the past 10 years suffered with painful ingrown toenails. I
> have asked Dr.____ on 2 occasions to please give me a referral to a
> Podiatrist which she refused to do. She told me that since I was not a
> diabetic that she could not do that for me. Well, last week when I was
> at an appointment in Fontana the PA I saw looked at my painful, infected
> toenails and immediately gave me a referral. I just came from having my
> right toenail taken care of properly and the podiatrist said it should
> have been done years ago and that my doctor could have and should have
> sent the referral years ago. I will have the left toenail taken care of
> next week. My present doctor either doesn't know what she can and can't
> do or just doesn't care. Neither of those options is acceptable for me
> as a patient. I want a doctor that I really believe cares about me as a
> patient and will make sure that I get the care that I need.



YOU GO GIRL!!!   If you don't watch out for yourself, no one else will.  GOOD FOR YOU MEG!!!   Hopefully you will be completely out of foot pain once the other toe is done.  I wish that was my foot problem.  I have Morton's Neuroma in both feet.  I already had one operated on a few years ago, but then a few more popped up and I don't know if it's worth going under the knife again.   I've been going from FitFlops right into Uggs.  I have one or two pair of shoes that I can stand for a few hours...but to wear beautiful and fashionable shoes during the day.....I think those days are gone.:cry:


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am home and my right toe is all bandaged up and beginning to hurt a bit. He seemed confident that this will resolve the problem once and for all.


And dreaming of wearing high heels again! [emoji6]



megt10 said:


> Thank you. I have already received a new primary care doctor. I emailed asking for a new doctor that I choose from the list of doctors accepting new patients. They have bios now and I liked hers. I glanced at my now previous Drs bio. One of the last things she said was she is looking forward to retiring and moving to Washington state to be closer to her grandkids. So yeah coasting big time. This is the note I wrote
> PCP Reason :
> I have for the past 10 years suffered with painful ingrown toenails. I
> have asked Dr.____ on 2 occasions to please give me a referral to a
> Podiatrist which she refused to do. She told me that since I was not a
> diabetic that she could not do that for me. Well, last week when I was
> at an appointment in Fontana the PA I saw looked at my painful, infected
> toenails and immediately gave me a referral. I just came from having my
> right toenail taken care of properly and the podiatrist said it should
> have been done years ago and that my doctor could have and should have
> sent the referral years ago. I will have the left toenail taken care of
> next week. My present doctor either doesn't know what she can and can't
> do or just doesn't care. Neither of those options is acceptable for me
> as a patient. I want a doctor that I really believe cares about me as a
> patient and will make sure that I get the care that I need.


I learned long ago, having a child with autism, that I am my own best advocate to get things done!



oreo713 said:


> I've been going from FitFlops right into Uggs.  I have one or two pair of shoes that I can stand for a few hours...but to wear beautiful and fashionable shoes during the day.....I think those days are gone.:cry:


OMG...you sound like me and I don't have a foot problem. Live in FitFlops in the summer and UGGS in the winter. Not a fashion statement but damn comfortable! [emoji57]


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Good for you!  It makes no sense to me for a patient to suffer while their doctor is just biding time to retirement.  A doctor should have their patients best interest at heart & patients should accept nothing less!!!  Hears to having no more painful infected toes!!
> :worthy::salute:


Thank you. I should have realized this years ago. As she has been my MIL's and DH's doctor for years I thought that she would be the best choice for me as well once my original Dr. that was awesome left to go to another Kaiser.


oreo713 said:


> YOU GO GIRL!!!   If you don't watch out for yourself, no one else will.  GOOD FOR YOU MEG!!!   Hopefully you will be completely out of foot pain once the other toe is done.  I wish that was my foot problem.  I have Morton's Neuroma in both feet.  I already had one operated on a few years ago, but then a few more popped up and I don't know if it's worth going under the knife again.   I've been going from FitFlops right into Uggs.  I have one or two pair of shoes that I can stand for a few hours...but to wear beautiful and fashionable shoes during the day.....I think those days are gone.:cry:


Oh that sounds awful Oreo. There is just nothing worse than foot pain except maybe tooth pain. 

From this day forth I will watch out for me. I have learned a valuable lesson.


skyqueen said:


> *And dreaming of wearing high heels again!* [emoji6]
> 
> 
> *I learned long ago, having a child with autism, that I am my own best advocate to get things done!*
> 
> 
> OMG...you sound like me and I don't have a foot problem. Live in FitFlops in the summer and UGGS in the winter. Not a fashion statement but damn comfortable! [emoji57]



Yes, I am looking forward to wearing closed toed shoes again. I haven't even been able to wear socks for years as it was too much pressure on my toes.

I agree with being my own advocate. When I think back to all the other stuff I have had the past few years I believe that those things could have been resolved much more quickly if I had been sent to the right people immediately. Remember the fissures and how I was pretty much bed-ridden and in such pain. If I had gone with the surgeon that I was sent to the problem would not have been resolved. I was, in fact, the one who found the specialist and contacted him directly. I had asked my doctor to do it and she said I could since I was in the system for their surgeons and I could choose someone else. Even with that she really wasn't all that interested. I was a fool for not changing Drs. then. Hopefully, lesson learned. Thank you all especially Elaine for pushing me to do this. I am in pain at the moment, but know it is temporary.


----------



## Izzy48

For Oreo and Barbee: sorry it took so long to get these up but I have been totally under the weather. Plus this is a football weekend and even though it isn't a home game the regular crew is coming in for the weekend since the game is in driving distance. 

To answer your question about color choices Oreo. She weaves everything individually and I suppose one could request certain colors. Many of the weavers dye their own fibres so I can't really answer. 

I have tried to show the colors and the textures. These wraps and scarves are not for everyone but I love wearing them.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> For Oreo and Barbee: sorry it took so long to get these up but I have been totally under the weather. Plus this is a football weekend and even though it isn't a home game the regular crew is coming in for the weekend since the game is in driving distance.
> 
> To answer your question about color choices Oreo. She weaves everything individually and I suppose one could request certain colors. Many of the weavers dye their own fibres so I can't really answer.
> 
> I have tried to show the colors and the textures. These wraps and scarves are not for everyone but I love wearing them.



Your scarf is absolutely gorgeous.  Who is this master weaver?


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> For Oreo and Barbee: sorry it took so long to get these up but I have been totally under the weather. Plus this is a football weekend and even though it isn't a home game the regular crew is coming in for the weekend since the game is in driving distance.
> 
> To answer your question about color choices Oreo. She weaves everything individually and I suppose one could request certain colors. Many of the weavers dye their own fibres so I can't really answer.
> 
> I have tried to show the colors and the textures. These wraps and scarves are not for everyone but I love wearing them.
> 
> View attachment 3172731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172734



That is gorgeous Izzy. I love the colors in it.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> For Oreo and Barbee: sorry it took so long to get these up but I have been totally under the weather. Plus this is a football weekend and even though it isn't a home game the regular crew is coming in for the weekend since the game is in driving distance.
> 
> To answer your question about color choices Oreo. She weaves everything individually and I suppose one could request certain colors. Many of the weavers dye their own fibres so I can't really answer.
> 
> I have tried to show the colors and the textures. These wraps and scarves are not for everyone but I love wearing them.
> 
> View attachment 3172731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172734



What a beautifully woven scarf!!  The colors are stunning!!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Your scarf is absolutely gorgeous.  Who is this master weaver?



Her professional work business is barefootweaver. That is how she can be reached on ETSY. I order straight from her and I don't remember a web site. There is a barefootweaver.com and that is NOT Cait. Their weaving techniques are very different. And you are correct, Cait is a master weaver.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Her professional work business is barefootweaver. That is how she can be reached on ETSY. I order straight from her and I don't remember a web site. There is a barefootweaver.com and that is NOT Cait. Their weaving techniques are very different. And you are correct, Cait is a master weaver.


 Wow, that scarf is beautiful!  Really, really beautiful. Incredible colors.
I have wanted to comment on others' pics, but have no time right now(heading out of town soon.)


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I should have realized this years ago. As she has been my MIL's and DH's doctor for years I thought that she would be the best choice for me as well once my original Dr. that was awesome left to go to another Kaiser.
> 
> Oh that sounds awful Oreo. There is just nothing worse than foot pain except maybe tooth pain.
> 
> From this day forth I will watch out for me. I have learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am looking forward to wearing closed toed shoes again. I haven't even been able to wear socks for years as it was too much pressure on my toes.
> 
> I agree with being my own advocate. When I think back to all the other stuff I have had the past few years I believe that those things could have been resolved much more quickly if I had been sent to the right people immediately. Remember the fissures and how I was pretty much bed-ridden and in such pain. If I had gone with the surgeon that I was sent to the problem would not have been resolved. I was, in fact, the one who found the specialist and contacted him directly. I had asked my doctor to do it and she said I could since I was in the system for their surgeons and I could choose someone else. Even with that she really wasn't all that interested. I was a fool for not changing Drs. then. Hopefully, lesson learned. Thank you all especially Elaine for pushing me to do this. I am in pain at the moment, but know it is temporary.


Good for you, Meg, for writing a terrific letter, and for advocating for yourself. As the daughter of an "old school" internist (he actually made house calls when I was growing up!) I remember the way medicine used to be, back in the good old days when doctors were in private practice and they really cared about every single one of their patients. I know my Dad NEVER would have let a patient suffer the way you did... he would have been on the phone personally to a specialist, and then would have followed up with you after you had the procedure to be sure you were doing okay.

Sigh... those days are gone forever. And so we must be our own advocates. When I was diagnosed with cancer 10 years ago I learned the importance of assembling a "care team" and making sure that they all kept in touch with each other. Now I'm doing the same thing with my doctors who treat me for RA. It's more work on my part but it ensures that nothing falls through the cracks. It's sad that this job falls to patients now, but that's just the reality.

Good luck with your new doctor!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> For Oreo and Barbee: sorry it took so long to get these up but I have been totally under the weather. Plus this is a football weekend and even though it isn't a home game the regular crew is coming in for the weekend since the game is in driving distance.
> 
> To answer your question about color choices Oreo. She weaves everything individually and I suppose one could request certain colors. Many of the weavers dye their own fibres so I can't really answer.
> 
> I have tried to show the colors and the textures. These wraps and scarves are not for everyone but I love wearing them.
> 
> View attachment 3172731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172734


Wow, Izzy, what a gorgeous piece of weaving. She is truly an incredible fiber artist. Her colors glow, and she has an amazing eye for color placement and texture. I can see why you love her work so much. My Mom took up weaving after I left home for college, and she was pretty good, but I've gotta say... she never turned out anything like this!


----------



## oreo713

I agree with being my own advocate. When I think back to all the other stuff I have had the past few years I believe that those things could have been resolved much more quickly if I had been sent to the right people immediately. Remember the fissures and how I was pretty much bed-ridden and in such pain. If I had gone with the surgeon that I was sent to the problem would not have been resolved. I was, in fact, the one who found the specialist and contacted him directly. I had asked my doctor to do it and she said I could since I was in the system for their surgeons and I could choose someone else. Even with that she really wasn't all that interested. I was a fool for not changing Drs. then. Hopefully, lesson learned. Thank you all especially Elaine for pushing me to do this. I am in pain at the moment, but know it is temporary.[/QUOTE]

Living in NYC during the late autumn through horrendously cold and snowy winters, I have no other choice but UGGS.  Any other closed toed shoes or boots make my feet feel like someone is sticking a hot poker through them.  At this point, I don't know what to do anymore.  The UGGs feel ok, but I think that my foot width is spreading from wearing them all the time (and lets be honest, even the "fancy" ones are ugly).  I had professionally made orthotics molded for my feet, but they really only work in really flat, wide UGLY shoes or sneakers.  I had to sell most of my designer shoes, it killed me to open the closet and pine over shoes and boots that I could never wear.


----------



## Izzy48

Another weaver, another shawl. Woven in France by Tissarande. Hand dyed silk with art yarn.
Wearing this over an oatmeal colored cashmere EF sweater and chocolate EF pants with AGL flats in a gold quilted leather and a patent toe. In the winter, brown leather boots. My clothes are simple and plain so the wraps give them some punch.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Another weaver, another shawl. Woven in France by Tissarande. Hand dyed silk with art yarn.
> Wearing this over an oatmeal colored cashmere EF sweater and chocolate EF pants with AGL flats in a gold quilted leather and a patent toe. In the winter, brown leather boots. *My clothes are simple and plain so the wraps give them some punch. *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173172


Another gorgeous shawl, Izzy. I love the entire outfit. 

You and I dress in a very similar fashion... it would be hysterical if we lived in the same town! We'd have to call each other every morning and say "What are you wearing today?"


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> Another weaver, another shawl. Woven in France by Tissarande. Hand dyed silk with art yarn.
> Wearing this over an oatmeal colored cashmere EF sweater and chocolate EF pants with AGL flats in a gold quilted leather and a patent toe. In the winter, brown leather boots. My clothes are simple and plain so the wraps give them some punch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173172


Looks wonderful Izzy, and I like to think of EF as high quality classics, perfect for dressing up with a lovely hand made scarf! Oh and AGL flats too!

 I have converted most of my wardrobe to EF as she is the ONLY designer who is sustainable, cares about the environment and people, AND makes plus size clothes.  Also there is plenty on eBay if I'm looking for less expensive, however I still buy a lot at Nordstroms.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> I think we *all* need motorcycles, skyqueen! We need an all-girl motorcycle gang!
> 
> What shall we call ourselves? The PMBABCs*?
> 
> *Post-Menopausal Bad-A$$ Biker Chicks
> 
> vroooooom!!!


Ha! I missed this post, Elaine I love it. I wanna be a PMBABC!!!  I have a pair of moto boots and a leather jacket (i've never modeled).  Plus I was a bit of a bad girl in my younger days, so I'm all ready!!


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I should have realized this years ago. As she has been my MIL's and DH's doctor for years I thought that she would be the best choice for me as well once my original Dr. that was awesome left to go to another Kaiser.
> 
> Oh that sounds awful Oreo. There is just nothing worse than foot pain except maybe tooth pain.
> 
> From this day forth I will watch out for me. I have learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am looking forward to wearing closed toed shoes again. I haven't even been able to wear socks for years as it was too much pressure on my toes.
> 
> I agree with being my own advocate. When I think back to all the other stuff I have had the past few years I believe that those things could have been resolved much more quickly if I had been sent to the right people immediately. Remember the fissures and how I was pretty much bed-ridden and in such pain. If I had gone with the surgeon that I was sent to the problem would not have been resolved. I was, in fact, the one who found the specialist and contacted him directly. I had asked my doctor to do it and she said I could since I was in the system for their surgeons and I could choose someone else. Even with that she really wasn't all that interested. I was a fool for not changing Drs. then. Hopefully, lesson learned. Thank you all especially Elaine for pushing me to do this. I am in pain at the moment, but know it is temporary.


Meg, hope your feeling better today, and ready for the next toe soon.  Kisses to you and Nick.


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Meg, hope your feeling better today, and ready for the next toe soon.  Kisses to you and Nick.



Thank you, MK. I think my toes will be much better in just a few days. Already there is very little drainage and they don't hurt much more than when Lily has spent some time digging them out. I look forward to getting the other one done and over with on Friday.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Another gorgeous shawl, Izzy. I love the entire outfit.
> 
> You and I dress in a very similar fashion... it would be hysterical if we lived in the same town! We'd have to call each other every morning and say "What are you wearing today?"



Can you imagine us meeting for lunch in the same EF outfit????  We could say we were sisters and isn't it strange how one of us is petit and the other tall!


----------



## Izzy48

In regard to your discussions on health care each individual needs to be their own advocate. Never ever stay with a health care professional who does not listen or does not believe you. But remember one important thing, most doctors, physician assistants and nurse practitioners want to do only the best for you.  When a physician cares for his or her patients it is very obvious so always insure your professional listens. I also have had physicians who didn't believe me so I know the frustration and pain that goes with it.

Many thanks to all of you for the lovely compliments of my wraps. I am afraid I have too many but I do enjoy all of them. Looks as if many of us are EF twins!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Ha! I missed this post, Elaine I love it. I wanna be a PMBABC!!!  I have a pair of moto boots and a leather jacket (i've never modeled).  Plus *I was a bit of a bad girl in my younger days, so I'm all ready*!!


MK, in that case I think you need to be our "leader of the pack"!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8UKf65NOzM


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Can you imagine us meeting for lunch in the same EF outfit????  *We could say we were sisters* and isn't it strange how one of us is petit and the other tall!


That's hysterical, Izzy! 
We could say that we were twins, but that when we were growing up, you ate your veggies like a good girl and I didn't!


----------



## Izzy48

For those of us who have foot problems (mine are due to RA damage and a hereditary disease in addition) I thought I would pass on pictures of a boot recommended to me by a podiatrist. It is a Dansko and the toe box is roomy and soft which means a lot to me because of deformed toes from RA. The only negative is the about an 1 1/4" heel which I am no longer used to wearing. Since I also have spine problems, I hope I will get used to it. As of now it seems to be doing well. There is also room for a custom insert or just a purchased one if you want a softer feel.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> For those of us who have foot problems (mine are due to RA damage and a hereditary disease in addition) I thought I would pass on pictures of a boot recommended to me by a podiatrist. It is a Dansko and the toe box is roomy and soft which means a lot to me because of deformed toes from RA. The only negative is the about an 1 1/4" heel which I am no longer used to wearing. Since I also have spine problems, I hope I will get used to it. As of now it seems to be doing well. There is also room for a custom insert or just a purchased one if you want a softer feel.
> 
> View attachment 3174035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174038



Thanks Izzy...........I'll have to look into this.  I have tried on Dansko in the past, but I found them to run a little on the small side.  But these are definitely worth trying on.  Do they come in other colors?


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> For those of us who have foot problems (mine are due to RA damage and a hereditary disease in addition) I thought I would pass on pictures of a boot recommended to me by a podiatrist. It is a Dansko and the toe box is roomy and soft which means a lot to me because of deformed toes from RA. The only negative is the about an 1 1/4" heel which I am no longer used to wearing. Since I also have spine problems, I hope I will get used to it. As of now it seems to be doing well. There is also room for a custom insert or just a purchased one if you want a softer feel.
> 
> View attachment 3174035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174038


Izzy I love these.  I love grey and these look perfect for fall and winter.  Hope you can model them with an outfit.


----------



## Izzy48

MK and Oreo, I had already seen these and liked them but when the doctor's nurse called with the recommendation I about dropped over. I have never worn any shoe he recommended in the past. Even my daughter likes these. They do come in black and I may get those if today's wear is successful. This particular boot has already sold out where I regularly shop and several other stores in my home town. I ended up ordering from online shoes.com. 

http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-dansko-lucille-black-nubuck-p_id384573


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> For those of us who have foot problems (mine are due to RA damage and a hereditary disease in addition) I thought I would pass on pictures of a boot recommended to me by a podiatrist. It is a Dansko and the toe box is roomy and soft which means a lot to me because of deformed toes from RA. The only negative is the about an 1 1/4" heel which I am no longer used to wearing. Since I also have spine problems, I hope I will get used to it. As of now it seems to be doing well. There is also room for a custom insert or just a purchased one if you want a softer feel.
> 
> View attachment 3174035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174038


Those do look comfortable, Izzy. And I love that soft grey. I hope they work out for you.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> For Oreo and Barbee: sorry it took so long to get these up but I have been totally under the weather. Plus this is a football weekend and even though it isn't a home game the regular crew is coming in for the weekend since the game is in driving distance.
> 
> To answer your question about color choices Oreo. She weaves everything individually and I suppose one could request certain colors. Many of the weavers dye their own fibres so I can't really answer.
> 
> I have tried to show the colors and the textures. These wraps and scarves are not for everyone but I love wearing them.
> 
> View attachment 3172731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172734


 


Izzy48 said:


> Another weaver, another shawl. Woven in France by Tissarande. Hand dyed silk with art yarn.
> Wearing this over an oatmeal colored cashmere EF sweater and chocolate EF pants with AGL flats in a gold quilted leather and a patent toe. In the winter, brown leather boots. My clothes are simple and plain so the wraps give them some punch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173172


Just stunning, Izzy! 
I like wearing a more mono/mono outfit with a gorgeous, brilliant shawl/wrap. Let the wrap shine!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> For those of us who have foot problems (mine are due to RA damage and a hereditary disease in addition) I thought I would pass on pictures of a boot recommended to me by a podiatrist. It is a Dansko and the toe box is roomy and soft which means a lot to me because of deformed toes from RA. The only negative is the about an 1 1/4" heel which I am no longer used to wearing. Since I also have spine problems, I hope I will get used to it. As of now it seems to be doing well. There is also room for a custom insert or just a purchased one if you want a softer feel.
> 
> View attachment 3174035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174038


Actually this style is very popular, now. Chukka style with a heel. Love the gray!


----------



## nascar fan

hi, ladies.
I don't have much to contribute, but I do have a new pair of pradas.


----------



## oreo713

nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies.
> I don't have much to contribute, but I do have a new pair of pradas.



Gorgeous Nascar...I am so jealous.........


----------



## nascar fan

oreo713 said:


> Gorgeous Nascar...I am so jealous.........


   I have happy feet!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies.
> I don't have much to contribute, but I do have a new pair of pradas.


LOVE those! Do I have the color right? Are they silver????? Yum!


----------



## cdtracing

nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies.
> I don't have much to contribute, but I do have a new pair of pradas.



Gorgeous shoes!  I'm envious :greengrin: since I can no longer wear the sky high heels anymore.  But they look great on you!!


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> Another weaver, another shawl. Woven in France by Tissarande. Hand dyed silk with art yarn.
> Wearing this over an oatmeal colored cashmere EF sweater and chocolate EF pants with AGL flats in a gold quilted leather and a patent toe. In the winter, brown leather boots. My clothes are simple and plain so the wraps give them some punch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173172



Beautiful scarf, Izzy!!  Love the colors in it.  You look fabulous!!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I took a cue from Elaine and went to SCP yesterday. I wore my turquoise Birkin, one of my favorite casual skirts that I got recently from NAP it is See By Chloe a tank top and an H scarf. I bought a Hermes Toolbox 20 in black with GH. I also bought a Balenciaga jacket with a shearling collar and I forget who told me about these booties saying that they were so me. Well, I ordered them when there was a promotion going on and they arrived yesterday as well. They are so me and will go perfectly with the jacket. Nothing like a little retail therapy. As you can see Nick is still looking pretty good.



Meg, as usual, you are looking fabulous!  Glad to see Nick is still feeling pretty good.  And you can really ROCK the black leather look!  I love your choices & that jacket is definitely badazz!!



skyqueen said:


> Cool!
> If I ever got another H bag, it would be the Toolbox...under the radar.
> The jacket/boots look perfect together...now you need a bad-a$$ motorcycle! [emoji6]





ElainePG said:


> I think we *all* need motorcycles, skyqueen! We need an all-girl motorcycle gang!
> 
> What shall we call ourselves? The PMBABCs*?
> 
> *Post-Menopausal Bad-A$$ Biker Chicks
> 
> vroooooom!!!



Yes!!  I'll join!  I've been trying to get Chris to buy a Harley but he says the Corvette will have to suffice for now. LOL  Elaine, you're absolutely correct!  We all need to get motorcycles & be  bada$$ PMBABC's!!!!


----------



## barbee

nascar fan said:


> I have happy feet!


 Well, I am jealous too!  Maybe if I worked, I would have a need for those beautiful shoes.  It sounds like you are the only one with happy feet.  Everyone here seems to have foot problems.  Including me.


----------



## barbee

I thought I might post pics of the Coach Nomad I bought a few weeks ago.  It has been a really nice bag, for the price. I am still in love with the oxblood color.  Actually, my whole outfit was a bargain, except jewelry/watch.  Scarf, $9 from Myhabit; top, 50%off from a shop in New Orleans;leggings, cheap, from Loft, but felt absolutely wonderful, and bag, 25%off from Bloomingdales.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> View attachment 3175344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175346
> 
> 
> I thought I might post pics of the Coach Nomad I bought a few weeks ago.  It has been a really nice bag, for the price. I am still in love with the oxblood color.  Actually, my whole outfit was a bargain, except jewelry/watch.  Scarf, $9 from Myhabit; top, 50%off from a shop in New Orleans;leggings, cheap, from Loft, but felt absolutely wonderful, and bag, 25%off from Bloomingdales.



Beautiful bag Barbee as is the rest of your outfit!!  You look marvelous!!!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Well, I am jealous too!  Maybe if I worked, I would have a need for those beautiful shoes.  It sounds like you are the only one with happy feet.  Everyone here seems to have foot problems.  Including me.



Isn't it just the absolute pits?   I think that shoes (and bags, of course) make the outfit.  Thank gawd we don't have to wear our bags on our feet!!!!:lolots:


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Beautiful bag Barbee as is the rest of your outfit!!  You look marvelous!!!


+1


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Isn't it just the absolute pits?   I think that shoes (and bags, of course) make the outfit. * Thank gawd we don't have to wear our bags on our feet*!!!!:lolots:



Tooooooo funny, oreo!!! What an image!


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies.
> I don't have much to contribute, but I do have a new pair of pradas.



Gorgeous Nas.
I think* barbee* is right you might be the only one with happy feet 



barbee said:


> Well, I am jealous too!  Maybe if I worked, I would have a need for those beautiful shoes.  It sounds like you are the only one with happy feet.  Everyone here seems to have foot problems.  Including me.





barbee said:


> View attachment 3175344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175346
> 
> 
> I thought I might post pics of the Coach Nomad I bought a few weeks ago.  It has been a really nice bag, for the price. I am still in love with the oxblood color.  Actually, my whole outfit was a bargain, except jewelry/watch.  Scarf, $9 from Myhabit; top, 50%off from a shop in New Orleans;leggings, cheap, from Loft, but felt absolutely wonderful, and bag, 25%off from Bloomingdales.



Looking fantastic barbee - love the bag and everything


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies.
> I don't have much to contribute, but I do have a new pair of pradas.



These are gorgeous! I know you look fabulous.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> View attachment 3175344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175346
> 
> 
> I thought I might post pics of the Coach Nomad I bought a few weeks ago.  It has been a really nice bag, for the price. I am still in love with the oxblood color.  Actually, my whole outfit was a bargain, except jewelry/watch.  Scarf, $9 from Myhabit; top, 50%off from a shop in New Orleans;leggings, cheap, from Loft, but felt absolutely wonderful, and bag, 25%off from Bloomingdales.




Your outfit looks great Barbee and you do as well. I really like your tunic. The bag looks amazing. It fits so nicely under the shoulder and I have enjoyed mine as well.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Good for you, Meg, for writing a terrific letter, and for advocating for yourself. As the daughter of an "old school" internist (he actually made house calls when I was growing up!) I remember the way medicine used to be, back in the good old days when doctors were in private practice and they really cared about every single one of their patients. I know my Dad NEVER would have let a patient suffer the way you did... he would have been on the phone personally to a specialist, and then would have followed up with you after you had the procedure to be sure you were doing okay.
> 
> Sigh... those days are gone forever. And so we must be our own advocates. When I was diagnosed with cancer 10 years ago I learned the importance of assembling a "care team" and making sure that they all kept in touch with each other. Now I'm doing the same thing with my doctors who treat me for RA. It's more work on my part but it ensures that nothing falls through the cracks. It's sad that this job falls to patients now, but that's just the reality.
> 
> Good luck with your new doctor!



Thanks, Elaine. It is unfortunate that the system today really isn't what it used to be.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I agree with being my own advocate. When I think back to all the other stuff I have had the past few years I believe that those things could have been resolved much more quickly if I had been sent to the right people immediately. Remember the fissures and how I was pretty much bed-ridden and in such pain. If I had gone with the surgeon that I was sent to the problem would not have been resolved. I was, in fact, the one who found the specialist and contacted him directly. I had asked my doctor to do it and she said I could since I was in the system for their surgeons and I could choose someone else. Even with that she really wasn't all that interested. I was a fool for not changing Drs. then. Hopefully, lesson learned. Thank you all especially Elaine for pushing me to do this. I am in pain at the moment, but know it is temporary.



Living in NYC during the late autumn through horrendously cold and snowy winters, I have no other choice but UGGS.  Any other closed toed shoes or boots make my feet feel like someone is sticking a hot poker through them.  At this point, I don't know what to do anymore.  The UGGs feel ok, but I think that my foot width is spreading from wearing them all the time (and lets be honest, even the "fancy" ones are ugly).  I had professionally made orthotics molded for my feet, but they really only work in really flat, wide UGLY shoes or sneakers.  I had to sell most of my designer shoes, it killed me to open the closet and pine over shoes and boots that I could never wear.[/QUOTE]
That is the worst when you look at all the shoes that you can't wear. It took me over an hour last time I dressed up to find a pair of shoes that I could comfortably wear for a few hours. I sent probably 30 pairs maybe more to The Real Real when she came to pick up my stuff. I am holding off on sending more until my toes heal so that I can more accurately judge what is comfortable.


Izzy48 said:


> Another weaver, another shawl. Woven in France by Tissarande. Hand dyed silk with art yarn.
> Wearing this over an oatmeal colored cashmere EF sweater and chocolate EF pants with AGL flats in a gold quilted leather and a patent toe. In the winter, brown leather boots. My clothes are simple and plain so the wraps give them some punch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173172


Beautiful, Izzy. Love the colors in it.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> For those of us who have foot problems (mine are due to RA damage and a hereditary disease in addition) I thought I would pass on pictures of a boot recommended to me by a podiatrist. It is a Dansko and the toe box is roomy and soft which means a lot to me because of deformed toes from RA. The only negative is the about an 1 1/4" heel which I am no longer used to wearing. Since I also have spine problems, I hope I will get used to it. As of now it seems to be doing well. There is also room for a custom insert or just a purchased one if you want a softer feel.
> 
> View attachment 3174035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174038


I love these. I think that they are adorable. 


nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies.
> I don't have much to contribute, but I do have a new pair of pradas.


Gorgeous shoes.


cdtracing said:


> Meg, as usual, you are looking fabulous!  Glad to see Nick is still feeling pretty good.  And you can really ROCK the black leather look!  I love your choices & that jacket is definitely badazz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!  I'll join!  I've been trying to get Chris to buy a Harley but he says the Corvette will have to suffice for now. LOL  Elaine, you're absolutely correct!  We all need to get motorcycles & be  bada$$ PMBABC's!!!!



Thanks CD. If Yoko Ono can still wear the Balenciaga moto I figure I can too


----------



## megt10

Cilifene here's the picture of the Toolbox 20 in action. I am taking MIL to an appointment.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Cilifene here's the picture of the Toolbox 20 in action. I am taking MIL to an appointment.


You look terrific, meg... bandaged toe and all! Is that a Nic + Zoe denim skirt you're wearing? Are we "skirt twins"?


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thanks CD. If Yoko Ono can still wear the Balenciaga moto I figure I can too



Personally, I think you rock the look so much better than Yoko!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Cilifene here's the picture of the Toolbox 20 in action. I am taking MIL to an appointment.



Such a great picture Meg!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3175344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175346
> 
> 
> I thought I might post pics of the Coach Nomad I bought a few weeks ago.  It has been a really nice bag, for the price. I am still in love with the oxblood color.  Actually, my whole outfit was a bargain, except jewelry/watch.  Scarf, $9 from Myhabit; top, 50%off from a shop in New Orleans;leggings, cheap, from Loft, but felt absolutely wonderful, and bag, 25%off from Bloomingdales.


LOVE the look, Barbee! Your oxblood Coach looks smashing!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Cilifene here's the picture of the Toolbox 20 in action. I am taking MIL to an appointment.


Love the Toolbox!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Isn't it just the absolute pits?   I think that shoes (and bags, of course) make the outfit.  Thank gawd we don't have to wear our bags on our feet!!!!:lolots:


The pits and I'm jealous...there, I said it!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> The pits and I'm jealous...there, I said it!



Yes, it is the pits to never be able to wear great looking shoes! I wore these today to two doctor appointments (of all things) and they do okay. Couldn't wear them for long walks but they are nice for dinners and things not formal. 







Thinking about getting the other color. To make certain my toes are no where near the pointy toes or elf toes I bought a half size larger. My toes stay in the widest part. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-allot-flat/3568266


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it is the pits to never be able to wear great looking shoes! I wore these today to two doctor appointments (of all things) and they do okay. Couldn't wear them for long walks but they are nice for dinners and things not formal.
> 
> View attachment 3176248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176249
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting the other color. To make certain my toes are no where near the pointy toes or elf toes I bought a half size larger. My toes stay in the widest part.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-allot-flat/3568266[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OMG, Izzy...those are gorgeous and look great on your feet!
> Are they flat or a little heel? (the link didn't work for me)


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is the pits to never be able to wear great looking shoes! I wore these today to two doctor appointments (of all things) and they do okay. Couldn't wear them for long walks but they are nice for dinners and things not formal.
> 
> View attachment 3176248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176249
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting the other color. To make certain my toes are no where near the pointy toes or elf toes I bought a half size larger. My toes stay in the widest part.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-allot-flat/3568266[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OMG, Izzy...those are gorgeous and look great on your feet!
> Are they flat or a little heel? (the link didn't work for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The style number is 942250. I wonder why the link won't work?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...id=2375500&fashionColor=Quartz&resultback=775
> 
> They are a very flat shoe and well padded inside. These are the first EF shoes I have ever owned so I have no idea how well they will wear. Glad you like them!
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The style number is 942250. I wonder why the link won't work?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...id=2375500&fashionColor=Quartz&resultback=775
> 
> They are a very flat shoe and well padded inside. These are the first EF shoes I have ever owned so I have no idea how well they will wear. Glad you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the second link, Izzy... the first one didn't work for me, either. They are gorgeous shoes! They kind of remind me of the Celine style (except of course these are flats... the Celines have high heels!). They are super stylish, and it's good to know they are nicely padded.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The style number is 942250. I wonder why the link won't work?
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...id=2375500&fashionColor=Quartz&resultback=775
> 
> 
> 
> They are a very flat shoe and well padded inside. These are the first EF shoes I have ever owned so I have no idea how well they will wear. Glad you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy the "Quartz" color, too...they really look great on you!
> Only if they're comfy [emoji6]
Click to expand...


----------



## mkpurselover

barbee said:


> View attachment 3175344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175346
> 
> 
> I thought I might post pics of the Coach Nomad I bought a few weeks ago.  It has been a really nice bag, for the price. I am still in love with the oxblood color.  Actually, my whole outfit was a bargain, except jewelry/watch.  Scarf, $9 from Myhabit; top, 50%off from a shop in New Orleans;leggings, cheap, from Loft, but felt absolutely wonderful, and bag, 25%off from Bloomingdales.


You look Fab!  Are you sure you're in the right thread? You and nascar look like you should be in the 35ish + thread


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it is the pits to never be able to wear great looking shoes! I wore these today to two doctor appointments (of all things) and they do okay. Couldn't wear them for long walks but they are nice for dinners and things not formal.
> 
> View attachment 3176248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176249
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting the other color. To make certain my toes are no where near the pointy toes or elf toes I bought a half size larger. My toes stay in the widest part.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-allot-flat/3568266


Very stylish!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Cilifene here's the picture of the Toolbox 20 in action. I am taking MIL to an appointment.


 The leather on that bag looks scrumptious even from a distance!  So pretty!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, meg... bandaged toe and all! Is that a Nic + Zoe denim skirt you're wearing? Are we "skirt twins"?


Yes we are skirt twins! Love a good denim skirt. The jacket is Alberto Makali. I found it way at the back of the closet in the office. I haven't worn it in years. I'm loving having room to see what I have. I am starting my second pile of stuff for TRR.


cdtracing said:


> Personally, I think you rock the look so much better than Yoko!


Thank you. 


Izzy48 said:


> Such a great picture Meg!


Thank you Izzy.


skyqueen said:


> Love the Toolbox!



I do too. It is quite roomy, lightweight and comfortable on the shoulder and on the arm. It was a good buy.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Cilifene here's the picture of the Toolbox 20 in action. I am taking MIL to an appointment.



Thanks Meg  I love it on you it's a great size.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it is the pits to never be able to wear great looking shoes! I wore these today to two doctor appointments (of all things) and they do okay. Couldn't wear them for long walks but they are nice for dinners and things not formal.
> 
> View attachment 3176248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176249
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting the other color. To make certain my toes are no where near the pointy toes or elf toes I bought a half size larger. My toes stay in the widest part.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-allot-flat/3568266



LOVE them Izzy....


----------



## Cilifene

Tried on a nice pair of ankle boots two days ago.


----------



## Cilifene

I needed a pair ankle boots that is different from my biker styles.....  see how great they go with Alma bb electric  Btw they are my very first expensive shoes. 
Jimmy Choo "Marlin" with silver hw.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Thinking about getting the other color. To make certain my toes are no where near the pointy toes or elf toes I bought a half size larger. My toes stay in the widest part.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-allot-flat/3568266



Izzy - I have those Eileen Fisher shoes...love them!  I am lucky enough to not have foot problems, other than the fact that high heels are no longer an option.  I can do a boot with a chunky 2 inch heel, but most often I am in flats.

Cilifene - LOVE your new boots!


----------



## Onthego

Cilifene said:


> I needed a pair ankle boots that is different from my biker styles.....  see how great they go with Alma bb electric  Btw they are my very first expensive shoes.
> Jimmy Choo "Marlin" with silver hw.


Super cute booties. Love the patent part, gives it the cool factor. Also love the alma Bb. I debated between the electric and charcoal. Since I already have a black cross body (Chanel boy bag) I decided on the dark gray, but that patent epi is gorgeous. You look perfect.


----------



## barbee

mkpurselover said:


> You look Fab!  Are you sure you're in the right thread? You and nascar look like you should be in the 35ish + thread


 Haha....I need that compliment!  I have just started thinking, two months from now I will be 60.  My daughter even has a hard time believing it.  I will just not "flaunt" my age.


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> You look Fab!  Are you sure you're in the right thread? You and nascar look like you should be in the 35ish + thread



Agree 



bisbee said:


> Izzy - I have those Eileen Fisher shoes...love them!  I am lucky enough to not have foot problems, other than the fact that high heels are no longer an option.  I can do a boot with a chunky 2 inch heel, but most often I am in flats.
> 
> Cilifene - LOVE your new boots!



Thanks bisbee...


----------



## Cilifene

Onthego said:


> Super cute booties. Love the patent part, gives it the cool factor. Also love the alma Bb. I debated between the electric and charcoal. Since I already have a black cross body (Chanel boy bag) I decided on the dark gray, but that patent epi is gorgeous. You look perfect.



Thanks Onthego - and welcome 
Would love to see pics of both bags. Is your Alma size bb too?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> I needed a pair ankle boots that is different from my biker styles.....  see how great they go with Alma bb electric  Btw they are my very first expensive shoes.
> Jimmy Choo "Marlin" with silver hw.



Your Jimmy  Choo's are awesome!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to all for your nice comments! 

Bisbee, I have had my shoes for months but misplaced them after the first wear. Yes, I really did lose them! How have yours worn? Mine were soaking wet yesterday from the rain and I hadn't treated them so what ever happens is my fault. 

Cilifene, your outfit is fabulous!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Your Jimmy  Choo's are awesome!



Thanks Izzy..


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for your nice comments!
> 
> Bisbee, I have had my shoes for months but misplaced them after the first wear. Yes, I really did lose them! How have yours worn? Mine were soaking wet yesterday from the rain and I hadn't treated them so what ever happens is my fault.
> 
> Cilifene, your outfit is fabulous!


 
Mine have worn beautifully!  The only wear that shows is on the very pointed part of the toe...I have to polish them (or have them polished).


I bought a pair of Eileen Fisher ankle boots this season since I've been very pleased with these shoes (not even going near the clothing issue - most of my closet is EF).  These are my boots - comfy right out of the box!


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2093


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The style number is 942250. I wonder why the link won't work?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...id=2375500&fashionColor=Quartz&resultback=775
> 
> They are a very flat shoe and well padded inside. These are the first EF shoes I have ever owned so I have no idea how well they will wear. Glad you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> These are really cute, Izzy - very nice sexy flats.  Too cool to wear here now, but on my radar for next summer!
Click to expand...


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> I needed a pair ankle boots that is different from my biker styles.....  see how great they go with Alma bb electric  Btw they are my very first expensive shoes.
> Jimmy Choo "Marlin" with silver hw.


Awesome!  Looking forward to modeling pics.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Mine have worn beautifully!  The only wear that shows is on the very pointed part of the toe...I have to polish them (or have them polished).
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Eileen Fisher ankle boots this season since I've been very pleased with these shoes (not even going near the clothing issue - most of my closet is EF).  These are my boots - comfy right out of the box!
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2093



Love the style ....



mkpurselover said:


> Awesome!  Looking forward to modeling pics.



Thanks MK 
Modeling: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29392242&postcount=6388


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Tried on a nice pair of ankle boots two days ago.


Cilifene, this entire outfit (boots included) is making me drool. You look absolutely darling, and I love the way your new boots match your Alma!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Mine have worn beautifully!  The only wear that shows is on the very pointed part of the toe...I have to polish them (or have them polished).
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Eileen Fisher ankle boots this season since I've been very pleased with these shoes (not even going near the clothing issue - most of my closet is EF).  These are my boots - comfy right out of the box!
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2093


Those are super cute boots, bisbee. Wear them in good health.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Mine have worn beautifully!  The only wear that shows is on the very pointed part of the toe...I have to polish them (or have them polished).
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Eileen Fisher ankle boots this season since I've been very pleased with these shoes (not even going near the clothing issue - most of my closet is EF).  These are my boots - comfy right out of the box!
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2093



I really do like your boots and they look great as well as comfortable. I am not buying any more boots but I would love to look at them in person.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene, this entire outfit (boots included) is making me drool. You look absolutely darling, and I love the way your new boots match your Alma!



Aww, thanks Elaine!  yeah, they are a nice match aren't they  I actually think they are very feminine though they don't have heels.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I needed a pair ankle boots that is different from my biker styles.....  see how great they go with Alma bb electric  Btw they are my very first expensive shoes.
> Jimmy Choo "Marlin" with silver hw.


Love the booties. They look great on you and are a perfect match to your bag.


Cilifene said:


> Aww, thanks Elaine!  yeah, they are a nice match aren't they * I actually think they are very feminine though they don't have heels*.



Totally agree.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> I needed a pair ankle boots that is different from my biker styles.....  see how great they go with Alma bb electric  Btw they are my very first expensive shoes.
> Jimmy Choo "Marlin" with silver hw.


Cilifene, your choices are always perfect!  Love the boots, as does everyone!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Love the booties. They look great on you and are a perfect match to your bag.
> 
> 
> Totally agree.



Thanks Meg  I'm glad you think they are feminine.  
How is Nick doing? 



barbee said:


> Cilifene, your choices are always perfect!  Love the boots, as does everyone!



Thanks barbee, so very sweet of you


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Aww, thanks Elaine!  yeah, they are a nice match aren't they  I actually think they are very feminine though they don't have heels.


Yes, I agree with you. Extremely feminine. You made a great choice!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Tried on a nice pair of ankle boots two days ago.


 


Cilifene said:


> I needed a pair ankle boots that is different from my biker styles.....  see how great they go with Alma bb electric  Btw they are my very first expensive shoes.
> Jimmy Choo "Marlin" with silver hw.


What a match...awesome find! 
You definitely have "the knack" of finding gorgeous things!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Mine have worn beautifully!  The only wear that shows is on the very pointed part of the toe...I have to polish them (or have them polished).
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Eileen Fisher ankle boots this season since I've been very pleased with these shoes (not even going near the clothing issue - most of my closet is EF).  These are my boots - comfy right out of the box!
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...goryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2093[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Cool boots, Bis...they look comfy, too! Didn't realize EF has such great footwear!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Mine have worn beautifully!  The only wear that shows is on the very pointed part of the toe...I have to polish them (or have them polished).
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Eileen Fisher ankle boots this season since I've been very pleased with these shoes (not even going near the clothing issue - most of my closet is EF).  These are my boots - comfy right out of the box!
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2093



Bisbee, I told a friend about your boots so she looked at them and loved them. She found them today shopping and dropped by to show them to me. Just through the glass front door because I am so contagious but I did get a good look. They really are great looking. Very tempting. She said they were comfortable just trying them on in the store.


----------



## barbee

Skyqueen, I am answering you here, as I have received a few replies warning that Myhabit has had unauthentic handbags in the past.  As the Gucci discos are not returnable, I called the company, and was reassured.  They should ship next week, hopefully.  There were more bags on the site last night. Where is yours coming from, that you don't have it yet?  The price is great on Myhabit, if you want to try.  I did get one response from a woman who just ordered one.  She said she never has had an issue with that site.  I was told, when I called, if there is an issue, they would take care of it. So I am reassured for now.  Yes, my daughter will love the red.  I will love my black one also!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Skyqueen, I am answering you here, as I have received a few replies warning that Myhabit has had unauthentic handbags in the past.  As the Gucci discos are not returnable, I called the company, and was reassured.  They should ship next week, hopefully.  There were more bags on the site last night. Where is yours coming from, that you don't have it yet?  The price is great on Myhabit, if you want to try.  I did get one response from a woman who just ordered one.  She said she never has had an issue with that site.  I was told, when I called, if there is an issue, they would take care of it. So I am reassured for now.  Yes, my daughter will love the red.  I will love my black one also!!!!




I have never had an issue with myhabit.com. I think everyone and that includes the top retailers are having some problems with this. I received a super fake from a very high end retailer and they were stunned when I returned it. Of course, they made it right so no harm done.


----------



## Izzy48

My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look. 




I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Love the style ....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MK
> Modeling: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29392242&postcount=6388



How did I miss that?  Very hot!  You know you're the most fashionable 50+ in Copenhagen!


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.


Super classic Izzy!  So glad it has old styling and great leather smell.  I was thinking about a Mulberry at one time, but they don't offer enough with silver hardware, and I stopped looking.  Good to know that they are light enough in weight.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.



Izzy - it's great!  So glad your friend likes the boots - EF shoes are quite plain - maybe even more than the clothes, since there are fewer colors and materials - but they are well-made and very comfortable.  Some of the styles have a stylish twist...others are basic.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Izzy - it's great!  So glad your friend likes the boots - EF shoes are quite plain - maybe even more than the clothes, since there are fewer colors and materials - but they are well-made and very comfortable.  Some of the styles have a stylish twist...others are basic.



Suzon, my friend, who bought the EF boots called and had these put up for her to pick up later. She couldn't decide on these. I think they are great looking. 

http://www.dillards.com/p/eileen-fi...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1

Hope the link works where you can see them.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.


 Beautiful, Izzy.  I hope you will show a modeling, pic, as I really would like to see the size relative to the person. 
 As far as your comment on a retailer having a counterfit, I do think in today's world, anything can happen.  Someone buys a high end bag, returns a fake, and somehow it flows through the sytem to a second owner... Anything can happen. Glad to hear you have not had any issues with Myhabit either.  I will stay positive.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> What a match...awesome find!
> You definitely have "the knack" of finding gorgeous things!



Thanks dear SQ


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.



Beautiful Izzy!!!! a wonderful classic


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> How did I miss that?  Very hot!  You know you're the most fashionable 50+ in Copenhagen!



He he, I don't know how you missed it  Aww, thanks very much MK, that's very kind of you


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Skyqueen, I am answering you here, as I have received a few replies warning that Myhabit has had unauthentic handbags in the past.  As the Gucci discos are not returnable, I called the company, and was reassured.  They should ship next week, hopefully.  There were more bags on the site last night. Where is yours coming from, that you don't have it yet?  The price is great on Myhabit, if you want to try.  I did get one response from a woman who just ordered one.  She said she never has had an issue with that site.  I was told, when I called, if there is an issue, they would take care of it. So I am reassured for now.  Yes, my daughter will love the red.  I will love my black one also!!!!


I ordered mine from Gucci.com but saw your post (Gucci thread), cancelled my order and bought it from MyHabitat. Good price! I bought a pair of UGGS from them last year and they were authentic. I hope we get the Gucci dustbag??? 
No tracking number yet, just the order number, so I may call.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.


That bag is a classic, Izzy...enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.


It's a stunning bag, Izzy. I'm sure you'll get a ton of use out of it. That color is yum-a-licious!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I ordered mine from Gucci.com but saw your post (Gucci thread), cancelled my order and bought it from MyHabitat. Good price! I bought a pair of UGGS from them last year and they were authentic. I hope we get the Gucci dustbag???
> No tracking number yet, just the order number, so I may call.


The past handbags I bought from Myhabit had dustbags, these should also.  We are in this together!   Hope I have not led you astray.  Think not, though.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> The past handbags I bought from Myhabit had dustbags, these should also.  We are in this together!   Hope I have not led you astray.  Think not, though.




Not to worry...it will all work out [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg  I'm glad you think they are feminine.
> How is Nick doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks barbee, so very sweet of you


Nick is hanging in there. He has had a lot of really good days. Enough that I can live in denial for a little bit longer. The weather has cooled down dramatically and yesterday when I went to walk the boys he was quite frisky. Thank you for asking. 


skyqueen said:


> bisbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine have worn beautifully!  The only wear that shows is on the very pointed part of the toe...I have to polish them (or have them polished).
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Eileen Fisher ankle boots this season since I've been very pleased with these shoes (not even going near the clothing issue - most of my closet is EF).  These are my boots - comfy right out of the box!
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...goryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2093[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Cool boots, Bis...they look comfy, too! Didn't realize EF has such great footwear!
> 
> 
> 
> They are so nice looking SQ. I am looking forward to being able to wear boots in the near future. I go for my second toenail tomorrow. Yesterday I had my cervical injection. So hopefully in a few weeks time I will be feeling ready to get out and do stuff.
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a beautiful bag, Izzy. Congratulations. It is such a classic style and will never go out of fashion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

Thank you all for your nice comments about my Bayswater. I put Cadillac cream on her today because I have run out of my Mulberry gel and she glows. Since I am  sick I have extra time!  I tied a Hermes wrap on her and they look marvelous together. I won't tie the wrap on for regular use because it's too large but I did want to see the color combination. Hard to beat a Hermes for color!


To Meg, I am so happy you have had some very good days with Nick. i hope it keeps up for as long as possible.


----------



## Izzy48

With many thanks to Mooshooshoo, I have finally been told how to multi quote so I am passing the information along to those who want to know. 

In the bottom right hand corner of th posts you wish to reply to, check the O which is between the quote  and reply. Once you've checked  them all  go to the top of the page and click on reply. It works.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> With many thanks to Mooshooshoo, I have finally been told how to multi quote so I am passing the information along to those who want to know.
> 
> In the bottom right hand corner of th posts you wish to reply to, check the O which is between the quote  and reply. Once you've checked  them all  go to the top of the page and click on reply. It works.


Thanks, Izzy.  I did not know that, so hopefully I will remember when I need it.  We are not slow, are we!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> With many thanks to Mooshooshoo, I have finally been told how to multi quote so I am passing the information along to those who want to know.
> 
> In the bottom right hand corner of th posts you wish to reply to, check the O which is between the quote  and reply. Once you've checked  them all  go to the top of the page and click on reply. It works.


Moo is the best...she's also very knowledgeable about Dior!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Beautiful Izzy!!!! a wonderful classic





Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear SQ





Izzy48 said:


> With many thanks to Mooshooshoo, I have finally been told how to multi quote so I am passing the information along to those who want to know.
> 
> In the bottom right hand corner of th posts you wish to reply to, check the O which is between the quote  and reply. Once you've checked  them all  go to the top of the page and click on reply. It works.



You are welcome barbee. I think I am more than a little slow!1



Izzy48 said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments about my Bayswater. I put Cadillac cream on her today because I have run out of my Mulberry gel and she glows. Since I am  sick I have extra time!  I tied a Hermes wrap on her and they look marvelous together. I won't tie the wrap on for regular use because it's too large but I did want to see the color combination. Hard to beat a Hermes for color!
> 
> 
> To Meg, I am so happy you have had some very good days with Nick. i hope it keeps up for as long as possible.





barbee said:


> Thanks, Izzy.  I did not know that, so hopefully I will remember when I need it.  We are not slow, are we!!!!!





skyqueen said:


> Moo is the best...she's also very knowledgeable about Dior!



Yes she is and she her knowledge of the Mulberry brand is remarkable.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> You are welcome barbee. I think I am more than a little slow!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she is and she her knowledge of the Mulberry brand is remarkable.



I love your new avatar, Izzy! Go Vols!


----------



## skyqueen

elainepg said:


> i love your new avatar, izzy! Go vols!


+1


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I love your new avatar, Izzy! Go Vols!



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## Cilifene

Just wondering, do you ladies have an absolute favorite bag? is there a specific bag you use much more than all the others? 
LV Twinset black empreinte is the one I use the most. If I could only have one bag that would be the one - shocking right?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Just wondering, do you ladies have an absolute favorite bag? is there a specific bag you use much more than all the others?
> LV Twinset black empreinte is the one I use the most. If I could only have one bag that would be the one - shocking right?



I can understand why you would use your empreinte as your main bag. It is beautiful and convenient. My choice would be a cross body which is my Mulberry Alexa. The leather is aging beautifully, it holds all I need but is not huge and  not heavy. 







Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine!





skyqueen said:


> +1



Thanks also Skyqueen!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I can understand why you would use your empreinte as your main bag. It is beautiful and convenient. My choice would be a cross body which is my Mulberry Alexa. The leather is aging beautifully, it holds all I need but is not huge and  not heavy.
> 
> 
> Thanks also Skyqueen!



Great choice Izzy - love Alexa 
Btw, I don't use Twinset for work it is too small.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Just wondering, do you ladies have an absolute favorite bag? is there a specific bag you use much more than all the others?
> LV Twinset black empreinte is the one I use the most. If I could only have one bag that would be the one - shocking right?


Love your LV Twinset! 
I'm lazy so I use my LV Palermo as my everyday bag. It's a mess, so I don't care about rain, sand or snow. I did use my MG cammello bucket a couple times last week and got a ton of compliments...surprising, it's so plain. My Phillip Lim Pashli went out to dinner Sat night. Love the crossbody! 
Funny how my cheaper bags get used more.


----------



## skyqueen

I'm kind of excited! Tonight I'm going to a lecture on the history of hauntings on Cape Cod. A renowned (for the Cape, LOL!) paranormal investigator is the guest speaker. I went on a "haunted tour" several years ago so I know some of the stories. I love this stuff...should be fun! [emoji317]


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments about my Bayswater. I put Cadillac cream on her today because I have run out of my Mulberry gel and she glows. Since I am  sick I have extra time!  I tied a Hermes wrap on her and they look marvelous together. I won't tie the wrap on for regular use because it's too large but I did want to see the color combination. Hard to beat a Hermes for color!
> 
> 
> To Meg, I am so happy you have had some very good days with Nick. i hope it keeps up for as long as possible.


Thank you so much, Izzy. Nick is still holding his own for the most part. He had a nose bleed over the weekend. I think that was because he was barking at the door waiting for Johanna to come and see him and take him for a walk. I had my second ingrown toenail taken care of on Friday afternoon. So I arranged for the dog walker to come and walk the boys over the weekend. Nick loves Johanna and she loves him. I seem to be doing great with the second toenail. The podiatrist said that Lily my nail person got about 1/2 of it out and he could see where she had to stop and that I was one tough lady . He couldn't imagine having that much taken out without a local anesthesia. My right toe hurts more than my left but he said that one was much worse.


skyqueen said:


> I'm kind of excited! Tonight I'm going to a lecture on the history of hauntings on Cape Cod. A renowned (for the Cape, LOL!) paranormal investigator is the guest speaker. I went on a "haunted tour" several years ago so I know some of the stories. I love this stuff...should be fun! [emoji317]


OMG, that sounds incredible. I love that kind of stuff too. I want to hear all about it. I think that Beau is waiting for Nick. I swear I caught a glimpse of him out of the corner of my eye last night when I took the boys out back.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love your LV Twinset!
> I'm lazy so I use my LV Palermo as my everyday bag. It's a mess, so I don't care about rain, sand or snow. I did use my MG cammello bucket a couple times last week and got a ton of compliments...surprising, it's so plain. My Phillip Lim Pashli went out to dinner Sat night. Love the crossbody!
> *Funny how my cheaper bags get used more*.



This is funny  I guess your more expensive bags are sitting in the closet being jealous 



skyqueen said:


> I'm kind of excited! Tonight I'm going to a lecture on the history of hauntings on Cape Cod. A renowned (for the Cape, LOL!) paranormal investigator is the guest speaker. I went on a "haunted tour" several years ago so I know some of the stories. I love this stuff...should be fun! [emoji317]



Oh, how exciting - I'm watching The Walking Dead on Netflix with DH


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'm kind of excited! Tonight I'm going to a lecture on the history of hauntings on Cape Cod. A renowned (for the Cape, LOL!) paranormal investigator is the guest speaker. I went on a "haunted tour" several years ago so I know some of the stories. I love this stuff...should be fun! [emoji317]


I don't think I could handle that, SQ... I'm such a big wuss, I'd have nightmares! I'm not big on Stephen King novels, either. I do like mysteries, though, and I like the "dark" ones... not the English village "cozies." So I'm not consistent!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, Izzy. Nick is still holding his own for the most part. He had a nose bleed over the weekend. I think that was because he was barking at the door waiting for Johanna to come and see him and take him for a walk. I had my second ingrown toenail taken care of on Friday afternoon. So I arranged for the dog walker to come and walk the boys over the weekend. Nick loves Johanna and she loves him. I seem to be doing great with the second toenail. The podiatrist said that Lily my nail person got about 1/2 of it out and *he could see where she had to stop and that I was one tough lady* . He couldn't imagine having that much taken out without a local anesthesia. My right toe hurts more than my left but he said that one was much worse.



I'm so glad your ordeal is finally over, Meg! And your podiatrist is right... you've been through so much, with one thing and another, you really are a tough cookie!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Just wondering, do you ladies have an absolute favorite bag? is there a specific bag you use much more than all the others?
> LV Twinset black empreinte is the one I use the most. If I could only have one bag that would be the one - shocking right?


I'm with Izzy on the Mulberry Alexa. I tend to grab it first.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm with Izzy on the Mulberry Alexa. I tend to grab it first.



Just gorgeous Elaine I love the dark green color &#128079;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Just gorgeous Elaine I love the dark green color &#128079;&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you, Cilifene. Izzy and I are identical twins on this bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cilifene said:


> Alma bb epi electric...



i'm in my 30s, but hanging around this club to get style/bag ideas. and you look great! was wondering if this bag could be worn as i age.. definite yes after seeing your pic! thanks for sharing your style, very chic!


----------



## Cilifene

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm in my 30s, but hanging around this club to get style/bag ideas. and you look great! was wondering if this bag could be worn as i age.. definite yes after seeing your pic! thanks for sharing your style, very chic!



Oh, thanks very much ccbaggirl89 that is very kind of you to say


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Cilifene. Izzy and I are identical twins on this bag!



You sure are  
Here is my Twinset in action ...


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'm with Izzy on the Mulberry Alexa. I tend to grab it first.



Looks really great with your outfit. Love our bag!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'm with Izzy on the Mulberry Alexa. I tend to grab it first.


Love the Alexa but I must say you look very trim, Elaine...have you lost weight?



ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm in my 30s, but hanging around this club to get style/bag ideas. and you look great! was wondering if this bag could be worn as i age.. definite yes after seeing your pic! thanks for sharing your style, very chic!


Welcome! 
Cilifene always looks chic!


----------



## skyqueen

So...I just got back from my haunted Cape Cod lecture. I knew about some things but learned we have little "marsh people" who roam the marshes and scare people. Dark as mud and solid in shape. Great...another thing to worry about!
I took a pic of one of the most haunted houses on the Cape...Barnstable House or the House of 11 Ghosts. Supposedly, there are two ghosts who peek out of the upstairs windows. The Barnstable House is about 3 miles from my house going into Barnstable Village on historic 6A. This house was also showcased on the TV show Ghost Adventures.
Gotta say I was a little creeped out taking these pictures by myself! [emoji15]

http://www.barnstablehouse.com/entities.html


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> So...I just got back from my haunted Cape Cod lecture. I knew about some things but learned we have little "marsh people" who roam the marshes and scare people. Dark as mud and solid in shape. Great...another thing to worry about!
> I took a pic of one of the most haunted houses on the Cape...Barnstable House or the House of 11 Ghosts. Supposedly, there are two ghosts who peek out of the upstairs windows. The Barnstable House is about 3 miles from my house going into Barnstable Village on historic 6A. This house was also showcased on the TV show Ghost Adventures.
> Gotta say I was a little creeped out taking these pictures by myself! [emoji15]
> 
> http://www.barnstablehouse.com/entities.html



It is a lovely home. I wish I could have been there and yes I understand the creepy feeling even though I have never seen a ghost. Do they exist? Who knows?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love the Alexa but I must say you look very trim, Elaine...have you lost weight?
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> Cilifene always looks chic!



Aww, thanks dear 



skyqueen said:


> So...I just got back from my haunted Cape Cod lecture. I knew about some things but learned we have little "marsh people" who roam the marshes and scare people. Dark as mud and solid in shape. Great...another thing to worry about!
> I took a pic of one of the most haunted houses on the Cape...Barnstable House or the House of 11 Ghosts. Supposedly, there are two ghosts who peek out of the upstairs windows. The Barnstable House is about 3 miles from my house going into Barnstable Village on historic 6A. This house was also showcased on the TV show Ghost Adventures.
> Gotta say I was a little creeped out taking these pictures by myself! [emoji15]
> 
> http://www.barnstablehouse.com/entities.html



Spooky.... great pictures!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Great choice Izzy - love Alexa
> Btw, I don't use Twinset for work it is too small.



I didn't think it would be large enough for every day but I must say for everything else it looks the perfect size. My daughter is going to New Zealand soon and we were talking about cross body bags for her trip since she will be taking her Mulberry Piccadilly bag on board. I told her I think your bag is the best put together cross body I have seen so we will see if she is willing to pay for it!!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Love your LV Twinset!
> I'm lazy so I use my LV Palermo as my everyday bag. It's a mess, so I don't care about rain, sand or snow. I did use my MG cammello bucket a couple times last week and got a ton of compliments...surprising, it's so plain. My Phillip Lim Pashli went out to dinner Sat night. Love the crossbody!
> Funny how my cheaper bags get used more.



Sky, I came to the same conclusion about my less expensive bags  as you and as you know I have sold a large number of my most expensive ones. That is why I have purchased two bags in replacement. Neither of these bags were bargains but I hope I use the new ones. I was wasting so much with beautiful bags sitting in my closet in their dust covers never used. In future, I have to be utterly sure the bag is just right for me because I have wasted a lot of money. Rather than going on style and color it has to be just as much for function at this point.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> So...I just got back from my haunted Cape Cod lecture. I knew about some things but learned we have little "marsh people" who roam the marshes and scare people. Dark as mud and solid in shape. Great...another thing to worry about!
> I took a pic of one of the most haunted houses on the Cape...Barnstable House or the House of 11 Ghosts. Supposedly, there are two ghosts who peek out of the upstairs windows. The Barnstable House is about 3 miles from my house going into Barnstable Village on historic 6A. This house was also showcased on the TV show Ghost Adventures.
> Gotta say I was a little creeped out taking these pictures by myself! [emoji15]
> 
> http://www.barnstablehouse.com/entities.html


Love the house.  So "Cape Cod" ish.  Daytime, I bet you would just say "so pretty"!, with the sun shining.  It would be a great bed and breakfast, attracting those who want  a ghost in their life.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I didn't think it would be large enough for every day but I must say for everything else it looks the perfect size. My daughter is going to New Zealand soon and we were talking about cross body bags for her trip since she will be taking her Mulberry Piccadilly bag on board. I told her I think your bag is the best put together cross body I have seen so we will see if she is willing to pay for it!!



Oh, I'm excited to hear if she buys it  it certainly has surprised me! 



Izzy48 said:


> Sky, I came to the same conclusion about my less expensive bags  as you and as you know I have sold a large number of my most expensive ones. That is why I have purchased two bags in replacement. Neither of these bags were bargains but I hope I use the new ones. I was wasting so much with beautiful bags sitting in my closet in their dust covers never used. In future, I have to be utterly sure the bag is just right for me because I have wasted a lot of money. Rather than going on style and color it has to be just as much for function at this point.



Couldn't agree with you more dear Izzy! Functionality is very important ....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> This is funny  I guess your more expensive bags are sitting in the closet being jealous
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how exciting - I'm watching The Walking Dead on Netflix with DH


I love TWD! It is one of my ultimate favorite shows.


ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad your ordeal is finally over, Meg! And your podiatrist is right... you've been through so much, with one thing and another, you really are a tough cookie!


Thanks, Elaine. I am so glad that it is over with too. My right toe is still really bothering me, but my left hardly hurts at all.


ElainePG said:


> I'm with Izzy on the Mulberry Alexa. I tend to grab it first.


I love this bag on you. The color is fabulous. I am still thinking about if I could only have one bag what would it be? I don't know yet. I have culled more from the collection, but there isn't one that I tend to grab over others. It just depends on where I am going and what I am doing. If I am pushing the wheelchair then I need a crossbody bag but otherwise I tend to go for a satchel or tote that is carried by hand as it is easier on my back and shoulders.


Cilifene said:


> You sure are
> Here is my Twinset in action ...


You look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> So...I just got back from my haunted Cape Cod lecture. I knew about some things but learned we have little "marsh people" who roam the marshes and scare people. Dark as mud and solid in shape. Great...another thing to worry about!
> I took a pic of one of the most haunted houses on the Cape...Barnstable House or the House of 11 Ghosts. Supposedly, there are two ghosts who peek out of the upstairs windows. The Barnstable House is about 3 miles from my house going into Barnstable Village on historic 6A. This house was also showcased on the TV show Ghost Adventures.
> Gotta say I was a little creeped out taking these pictures by myself! [emoji15]
> 
> http://www.barnstablehouse.com/entities.html


It sounds like a great time. I love the picture of the house. It does look kind of scary at night knowing the history. I have never heard of Marsh People. I am going to have to Google it.


Izzy48 said:


> It is a lovely home. I wish I could have been there and yes I understand the creepy feeling even though I have never seen a ghost. Do they exist? Who knows?


I think they do. 


Izzy48 said:


> Sky, I came to the same conclusion about my less expensive bags  as you and as you know I have sold a large number of my most expensive ones. That is why I have purchased two bags in replacement. Neither of these bags were bargains but I hope I use the new ones. I was wasting so much with beautiful bags sitting in my closet in their dust covers never used. In future, I have to be utterly sure the bag is just right for me because I have wasted a lot of money. *Rather than going on style and color it has to be just as much for function at this point.*



So true. There are bags that I have had to let go of not because I didn't love them but for me they just were not functional. Either too heavy, too hard to get in and out of, not big enough, too big. It is an endless criterion that I now have to consider with any bag and or shoe purchase. I am the same way with shoes. I buy them because I love the look of them but never end up wearing them because they are too high, too tight, too flat, too fancy. The list is endless.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> You sure are
> Here is my Twinset in action ...


That Twinset looks so terrific on you, Cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love the Alexa but* I must say you look very trim, Elaine...have you lost weight?*
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> Cilifene always looks chic!



As a matter of fact, I have lost a bit of weight. On purpose... I've been working hard at it. Thank you for noticing, SQ!

Of course, it also helps that I've dropped from 60mg of prednisone to 5mg. Prednisone really packs on the weight! I think I've lost about 10 pounds. I am now the size I was before I had to go on the massive Prednisone dosage 2 years ago, when I was first diagnosed with RA. It feels great to fit into my clothes again!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...I just got back from my haunted Cape Cod lecture. I knew about some things but learned we have little "marsh people" who roam the marshes and scare people. Dark as mud and solid in shape. Great...another thing to worry about!
> I took a pic of one of the most haunted houses on the Cape...Barnstable House or the House of 11 Ghosts. Supposedly, there are two ghosts who peek out of the upstairs windows. The Barnstable House is about 3 miles from my house going into Barnstable Village on historic 6A. This house was also showcased on the TV show Ghost Adventures.
> Gotta say I was a little creeped out taking these pictures by myself! [emoji15]
> 
> http://www.barnstablehouse.com/entities.html


Marsh people??? Eeeeeek! That would totally creep me out!

Lovely old house, though. Such a classic "Cape Cod" look, especially the white paint with black shutters.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> You sure are
> Here is my Twinset in action ...


Delish!



ElainePG said:


> Marsh people??? Eeeeeek! That would totally creep me out!
> 
> Lovely old house, though. Such a classic "Cape Cod" look, especially the white paint with black shutters.


I know..."marsh people"? I had to google it, too...but they exist, supposedly!
Another haunted house is The Crocker Tavern House. Totally rehabbed and gorgeous.
Built circa 1754 on The Olde King's Highway (6A), a few houses down from The Barnstable House. Funny thing is...The Crocker House was just sold last week. Wonder if the new owners know about the history/ghosts??? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAKZDoFsG58


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> I'm with Izzy on the Mulberry Alexa. I tend to grab it first.


You look wonderful, Elaine.  Perfect size bag for you.


Cilifene said:


> You sure are
> Here is my Twinset in action ...


Ah, the super stylish Cilifene - you look so cool!


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> So...I just got back from my haunted Cape Cod lecture. I knew about some things but learned we have little "marsh people" who roam the marshes and scare people. Dark as mud and solid in shape. Great...another thing to worry about!
> I took a pic of one of the most haunted houses on the Cape...Barnstable House or the House of 11 Ghosts. Supposedly, there are two ghosts who peek out of the upstairs windows. The Barnstable House is about 3 miles from my house going into Barnstable Village on historic 6A. This house was also showcased on the TV show Ghost Adventures.
> Gotta say I was a little creeped out taking these pictures by myself! [emoji15]
> 
> http://www.barnstablehouse.com/entities.html


This is so cool SQ, real haunted places in New England!  That house is lovely, now I want to go there and feel the ghosts, and to the tavern!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went to a plant nursery for more plants and flowers today. A cloudy and cool day, so nice. I took my gray florentine D&B satchel.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> *I love TWD*! It is one of my ultimate favorite shows.
> 
> Thanks, Elaine. I am so glad that it is over with too. My right toe is still really bothering me, but my left hardly hurts at all.
> 
> I love this bag on you. The color is fabulous. I am still thinking about if I could only have one bag what would it be? I don't know yet. I have culled more from the collection, but there isn't one that I tend to grab over others. It just depends on where I am going and what I am doing. If I am pushing the wheelchair then I need a crossbody bag but otherwise I tend to go for a satchel or tote that is carried by hand as it is easier on my back and shoulders.
> 
> *You look fabulous*.



Thanks Meg! yeah, I must admit I love the show very much too


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Delish!
> 
> 
> I know..."marsh people"? I had to google it, too...but they exist, supposedly!
> Another haunted house is The Crocker Tavern House. Totally rehabbed and gorgeous.
> Built circa 1754 on The Olde King's Highway (6A), a few houses down from The Barnstable House. Funny thing is...The Crocker House was just sold last week. Wonder if the new owners know about the history/ghosts???
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAKZDoFsG58





mkpurselover said:


> You look wonderful, Elaine.  Perfect size bag for you.
> 
> Ah, the super stylish Cilifene - you look so cool!



Thanks MK and SQ ...


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a plant nursery for more plants and flowers today. A cloudy and cool day, so nice. I took my gray florentine D&B satchel.



Love it all - your colors, hair, glasses, bag ...everything  you look fantastic Trudy!!!


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a plant nursery for more plants and flowers today. A cloudy and cool day, so nice. I took my gray florentine D&B satchel.


 What a beautiful "home" for you bag, Trudy!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a plant nursery for more plants and flowers today. A cloudy and cool day, so nice. I took my gray florentine D&B satchel.



You look so pretty.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a plant nursery for more plants and flowers today. A cloudy and cool day, so nice. I took my gray florentine D&B satchel.




You look so nice and pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> You look wonderful, Elaine.  Perfect size bag for you.
> 
> Ah, the super stylish Cilifene - you look so cool!


Thank you, MK!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a plant nursery for more plants and flowers today. A cloudy and cool day, so nice. I took my gray florentine D&B satchel.


You look lovely, Trudys!


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> Love it all - your colors, hair, glasses, bag ...everything  you look fantastic Trudy!!!





barbee said:


> What a beautiful "home" for you bag, Trudy!





megt10 said:


> You look so pretty.





Izzy48 said:


> You look so nice and pretty!





ElainePG said:


> You look lovely, Trudys!



Thank you all.


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a plant nursery for more plants and flowers today. A cloudy and cool day, so nice. I took my gray florentine D&B satchel.



I love that bag with your outfit.  Looks like the lining matches your top.  That's a really good neutral shade of gray!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Delish!
> 
> 
> I know..."marsh people"? I had to google it, too...but they exist, supposedly!
> Another haunted house is The Crocker Tavern House. Totally rehabbed and gorgeous.
> Built circa 1754 on The Olde King's Highway (6A), a few houses down from The Barnstable House. Funny thing is...The Crocker House was just sold last week. Wonder if the new owners know about the history/ghosts???
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAKZDoFsG58




I have to say when I watched the video and its broad day light with cars passing,  I felt the presence of time. Having spent a great deal of time in the historical area of Charleston, in the evening hours, I often felt the same presence. I am quite serious. Being a history buff, I suppose it is the feeling of wanting to know the inner thoughts of others long gone.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.


Izzy is a celebrity today on Pureblog.  Yay Izzy!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I ordered mine from Gucci.com but saw your post (Gucci thread), cancelled my order and bought it from MyHabitat. Good price! I bought a pair of UGGS from them last year and they were authentic. I hope we get the Gucci dustbag???
> No tracking number yet, just the order number, so I may call.


My Gucci disco bags shipped today...finally.  How about yours?


----------



## barbee

I have been busy soliciting for a silent auction as part of a fundraiser, so have been "walking the streets" of my small town, Fairhope.  We have a central shopping area, with both upscale clothing shops, gift shops, cute restaurants-- a little of everything.  Some shops give small items, of course, most do not have the owner there, so I leave the info and plan to go back.  Yesterday one jewelry store gave me a watch, and the wife called today---wants my charity(I'm on the board) to be the one they donate to this year, by giving a % of sales during their open house.  I was ecstatic! 

 On to my new shoes.  These were a third off, from Nordstrom.  AGL--I never had this brand before, and they are so comfortable.  I am loving the navy iridescence of the leather.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Then there is the Soft Joie top, which feels like a soft sweatshirt, but is dressier.  On sale, from Bloomingdales.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I have been busy soliciting for a silent auction as part of a fundraiser, so have been "walking the streets" of my small town, Fairhope.  We have a central shopping area, with both upscale clothing shops, gift shops, cute restaurants-- a little of everything.  Some shops give small items, of course, most do not have the owner there, so I leave the info and plan to go back.  Yesterday one jewelry store gave me a watch, and the wife called today---wants my charity(I'm on the board) to be the one they donate to this year, by giving a % of sales during their open house.  I was ecstatic!
> 
> On to my new shoes.  These were a third off, from Nordstrom.  AGL--I never had this brand before, and they are so comfortable.  I am loving the navy iridescence of the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187011
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is the Soft Joie top, which feels like a soft sweatshirt, but is dressier.  On sale, from Bloomingdales.
> 
> View attachment 3187012


Good for you Barbee! I love the shoes and the sweater.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My go to brand is Mulberry as many of you know. They are discontinuing their beautiful chocolate color after this year. Frankly, it amazes me as it sells well. I have wanted a chocolate Bayswater for years and haven't bought one so I made the decision to finally make the purchase.  It arrived today and it is beautifully made and the leather is fantastic with a wonderful smell.  The stitching is beautiful and the inside is all leather. The postman's lock is the old  brushed postman's lock rather than their new finishes.  I love it as it gives it a beautiful look.
> 
> View attachment 3177897
> 
> 
> I think it will be great with several outfits I have particularly my EF clothes. A very plain but classic bag.


 


barbee said:


> Izzy is a celebrity today on Pureblog.  Yay Izzy!


A classic, Izzy!
http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-november-13/


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a plant nursery for more plants and flowers today. A cloudy and cool day, so nice. I took my gray florentine D&B satchel.


Lovely, Trudy!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I have been busy soliciting for a silent auction as part of a fundraiser, so have been "walking the streets" of my small town, Fairhope.  We have a central shopping area, with both upscale clothing shops, gift shops, cute restaurants-- a little of everything.  Some shops give small items, of course, most do not have the owner there, so I leave the info and plan to go back.  Yesterday one jewelry store gave me a watch, and the wife called today---wants my charity(I'm on the board) to be the one they donate to this year, by giving a % of sales during their open house.  I was ecstatic!
> 
> On to my new shoes.  These were a third off, from Nordstrom.  AGL--I never had this brand before, and they are so comfortable.  I am loving the navy iridescence of the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187011
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is the Soft Joie top, which feels like a soft sweatshirt, but is dressier.  On sale, from Bloomingdales.
> 
> View attachment 3187012


Good for you, Barbee!
Love the shoes...love the top!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I have to say when I watched the video and its broad day light with cars passing,  I felt the presence of time. Having spent a great deal of time in the historical area of Charleston, in the evening hours, I often felt the same presence. I am quite serious. Being a history buff, I suppose it is the feeling of wanting to know the inner thoughts of others long gone.





barbee said:


> Izzy is a celebrity today on Pureblog.  Yay Izzy!



How nice Izzy it's a true beautiful classic.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I have been busy soliciting for a silent auction as part of a fundraiser, so have been "walking the streets" of my small town, Fairhope.  We have a central shopping area, with both upscale clothing shops, gift shops, cute restaurants-- a little of everything.  Some shops give small items, of course, most do not have the owner there, so I leave the info and plan to go back.  Yesterday one jewelry store gave me a watch, and the wife called today---wants my charity(I'm on the board) to be the one they donate to this year, by giving a % of sales during their open house.  I was ecstatic!
> 
> On to my new shoes.  These were a third off, from Nordstrom.  AGL--I never had this brand before, and they are so comfortable.  I am loving the navy iridescence of the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187011
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is the Soft Joie top, which feels like a soft sweatshirt, but is dressier.  On sale, from Bloomingdales.
> 
> View attachment 3187012



Great job barbee! 
Very nice shoes and sweatshirt....


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> How nice Izzy it's a true beautiful classic.



Wish it had been a better picture because she is a lovely bag! Big but lovely!



skyqueen said:


> A classic, Izzy!
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-november-13/



Thanks also Sky. Your Bayswater is also a beauty. 



barbee said:


> I have been busy soliciting for a silent auction as part of a fundraiser, so have been "walking the streets" of my small town, Fairhope.  We have a central shopping area, with both upscale clothing shops, gift shops, cute restaurants-- a little of everything.  Some shops give small items, of course, most do not have the owner there, so I leave the info and plan to go back.  Yesterday one jewelry store gave me a watch, and the wife called today---wants my charity(I'm on the board) to be the one they donate to this year, by giving a % of sales during their open house.  I was ecstatic!
> 
> On to my new shoes.  These were a third off, from Nordstrom.  AGL--I never had this brand before, and they are so comfortable.  I am loving the navy iridescence of the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187011
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is the Soft Joie top, which feels like a soft sweatshirt, but is dressier.  On sale, from Bloomingdales.
> 
> View attachment 3187012



Love the shoes and I also took the opportunity to order one pair in grey suede as well. I also like your top. Have to admit I don't know the brand. 

Also thanks to Barbee over my bag's few seconds of fame as well as Elaine for altering me.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> My Gucci disco bags shipped today...finally.  How about yours?


Just called...it's supposed to ship this week. 
Post a pic when you get them!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I have been busy soliciting for a silent auction as part of a fundraiser, so have been "walking the streets" of my small town, Fairhope.  We have a central shopping area, with both upscale clothing shops, gift shops, cute restaurants-- a little of everything.  Some shops give small items, of course, most do not have the owner there, so I leave the info and plan to go back.  Yesterday one jewelry store gave me a watch, and the wife called today---wants my charity(I'm on the board) to be the one they donate to this year, by giving a % of sales during their open house.  I was ecstatic!
> 
> On to my new shoes.  These were a third off, from Nordstrom.  AGL--I never had this brand before, and they are so comfortable.  I am loving the navy iridescence of the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187011
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is the Soft Joie top, which feels like a soft sweatshirt, but is dressier.  On sale, from Bloomingdales.
> 
> View attachment 3187012


Congrats on your purchases, barbee. I've been wearing agl shoes for a few years, and I must admit, I'm hooked! I think you're going to adore them. What I like about agl is that their shoes are stylish AND comfy... not an easy combo to find for those of us who must wear flats!

That top is too cute. It will be so snuggly and warm for winter.

And it sounds like you've done a wonderful job for your charity's auction. Good for you!


----------



## barbee

Everyone must be very busy, as there have been no new posts since yesterday morning.  So here is my first "blue" camelia bloom of the season.  We planted them last year by our porte cachere, as the plants there had become monsters, so had them pulled out.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Everyone must be very busy, as there have been no new posts since yesterday morning.  So here is my first "blue" camelia bloom of the season.  We planted them last year by our porte cachere, as the plants there had become monsters, so had them pulled out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188271


It's chilly here... we have our fire going at 9AM!... and pouring buckets of rain. So it's lovely to see a beautiful camellia in the sunshine. Thank you and good morning, barbee!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Everyone must be very busy, as there have been no new posts since yesterday morning.  So here is my first "blue" camelia bloom of the season.  We planted them last year by our porte cachere, as the plants there had become monsters, so had them pulled out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188271



Beautiful 

I'm busy taking pics for you ladies lol


----------



## Cilifene

Tiger is helping.....


----------



## Cilifene

Here she is  Black Town with rose gold hw....


----------



## Cilifene

Love the leather on this baby


----------



## Cilifene

It's dark here the time is 7:10 PM


----------



## Cilifene

One more


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Here she is  Black Town with rose gold hw....


Wow, cilifene! That bag is absolutely *stunning*! And it's in incredible shape. What year is it from?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow, cilifene! That bag is absolutely *stunning*! And it's in incredible shape. What year is it from?



Thanks Elaine! It's from 2012 ..


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> It's dark here the time is 7:10 PM


 It's so very pretty!  We are seeing something new maybe every week or two, from you.
Very exciting!


----------



## barbee

Izzy, I just orderd your Eileen Fisher shoes.  Do I need them?  Of course not, but thought they could be very versatile. The reviews are all wonderful.  I also ordered an Ippolita necklace--both on sale at Bloomingdales.  I had really liked a David Yurman necklace, but it was twice the price, and of course, no sale on DY, so I am saving money this way!!  I can always return.
I found my AGL shoes to run really small--I mean I ordered up 1 1/2 sizes.  A few months back I ordered a pair in my size, and they were too small.  This time, I went up a half size, but by the time I checked out, they were sold out.  So I went up another half size, thinking surely they will be too big--yet  they were perfect.  Those Italians!
I finally wore low boots this week.  We turned the heat on yesterday, and brought out the cat's heating pad for outside.   Love that cooler weather.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, I just orderd your Eileen Fisher shoes.  Do I need them?  Of course not, but thought they could be very versatile. The reviews are all wonderful.  I also ordered an Ippolita necklace--both on sale at Bloomingdales.  I had really liked a David Yurman necklace, but it was twice the price, and of course, no sale on DY, so I am saving money this way!!  I can always return.
> I found my AGL shoes to run really small--I mean I ordered up 1 1/2 sizes.  A few months back I ordered a pair in my size, and they were too small.  This time, I went up a half size, but by the time I checked out, they were sold out.  So I went up another half size, thinking surely they will be too big--yet  they were perfect.  Those Italians!
> I finally wore low boots this week.  We turned the heat on yesterday, and brought out the cat's heating pad for outside.   Love that cooler weather.



You will love those shoes but if you ordered them that much bigger than your foot they may be going back because mine are only a half size larger. I do find AGL's vary in their own sizing.  Did your family go to your game? Can't wait to see your new things. Just ordered a sweater and tunic from (EF) Nordstrom.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> One more



What a great bag, Cilifene. Love the rose gold but I still like your new boots most of all! Great choice on outfit as usual.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> It's so very pretty!  We are seeing something new maybe every week or two, from you.
> Very exciting!



Thanks dear! Lol, it could seems what way at the moment but luckily I do sell some of my bags too &#129303;


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> What a great bag, Cilifene. Love the rose gold but I still like your new boots most of all! Great choice on outfit as usual.



Thanks dear izzy! Love them too...
And would you believe I've sold my soft lockit &#128561; I'm using smaller bags now....


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear izzy! Love them too...
> And would you believe I've sold my soft lockit &#128561; I'm using smaller bags now....



Yes, as beautiful as it was I understand why you sold it. I have done the very same with all my big bags and then purchased a Bayswater. I couldn't resist the chocolate Bayswater because Mulberry is discontinuing the chocolate color. To me it is sad they are because I don't know another brand that does a more beautiful brown tone. When I bought the BV Campana I was hesitant because of its size but it is very light so I am happy with it. I know your newest addition is light as can be  because I have owned several even though I sold all of my Balenziaga bags. Not sure why but I did.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear izzy! Love them too...
> And would you believe I've sold my soft lockit &#128561; I'm using smaller bags now....


 Cilifene, I am not believing you sold your Soft Lockit.  You had the smaller size--I thought that would be a perfect size.  Does your new Bal seem that much smaller?  Or just softer?
Guess I am in shock!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> You will love those shoes but if you ordered them that much bigger than your foot they may be going back because mine are only a half size larger. I do find AGL's vary in their own sizing.  Did your family go to your game? Can't wait to see your new things. Just ordered a sweater and tunic from (EF) Nordstrom.


 
I ordered my normal size in the EF shoes.  I want to believe that's correct.  I do have EF sandals, so I based it on those, but who knows?   I hope they don't have to be returned. You will have to model your new EF clothes, when they arrive.  I think Im good on clothes now.

No game for us this week.  My limit is 3 per season, I told my husband.  He is going this Saturday, and my daughter will meet him.  

I know you are loving the weather now!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, as beautiful as it was I understand why you sold it. I have done the very same with all my big bags and then purchased a Bayswater. I couldn't resist the chocolate Bayswater because Mulberry is discontinuing the chocolate color. To me it is sad they are because I don't know another brand that does a more beautiful brown tone. When I bought the BV Campana I was hesitant because of its size but it is very light so I am happy with it. I know your newest addition is light as can be  because I have owned several even though I sold all of my Balenziaga bags. Not sure why but I did.



Thanks Izzy! I think you are right Izzy, Mulberry do make the best chocolate brown color! Campanais light as a feather I've had one myself many years ago. 



barbee said:


> Cilifene, I am not believing you sold your Soft Lockit.  You had the smaller size--I thought that would be a perfect size.  Does your new Bal seem that much smaller?  Or just softer?
> Guess I am in shock!



Yes, mine was the smaller size  I guess I just needed a Bal style again and it does feels better to my frame. I traded SL to the Town (new condition) plus money of cause


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Everyone must be very busy, as there have been no new posts since yesterday morning.  So here is my first "blue" camelia bloom of the season.  We planted them last year by our porte cachere, as the plants there had become monsters, so had them pulled out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188271


Beautiful flower. Such a gorgeous color.


Cilifene said:


> Tiger is helping.....


Aww, love Tiger.


Cilifene said:


> Here she is  Black Town with rose gold hw....


Stunning bag. I love the Town.


Cilifene said:


> It's dark here the time is 7:10 PM


Looks fabulous. Love your outfit.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Beautiful flower. Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> Aww, love Tiger.
> 
> Stunning bag. I love the Town.
> 
> Looks fabulous. Love your outfit.



Thanks dear!  I was just looking at pics of you and Elaine modeling your Town's and when I was offered a trade I was pretty pleased  

Here we are the three old ladies on the Town  

*Elaine,* I love your pink jacket.! *Meg*, I have to learn to pose like you....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> One more


Another great shot. Love it with the shawl.


barbee said:


> Izzy, I just orderd your Eileen Fisher shoes.  Do I need them?  Of course not, but thought they could be very versatile. The reviews are all wonderful.  I also ordered an Ippolita necklace--both on sale at Bloomingdales.  I had really liked a David Yurman necklace, but it was twice the price, and of course, no sale on DY, so I am saving money this way!!  I can always return.
> I found my AGL shoes to run really small--I mean I ordered up 1 1/2 sizes.  A few months back I ordered a pair in my size, and they were too small.  This time, I went up a half size, but by the time I checked out, they were sold out.  So I went up another half size, thinking surely they will be too big--yet  they were perfect.  Those Italians!
> I finally wore low boots this week.  We turned the heat on yesterday, and brought out the cat's heating pad for outside.   Love that cooler weather.


It is finally cooler here. I am so excited. I can wear my new JC biker booties with the shearling. I can't wear many closed to shoes yet but these are soft and don't put a lot of pressure on my toes.


Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear izzy! Love them too...
> And would you believe I've sold my soft lockit &#128561; I'm using smaller bags now....



I am mostly using smaller bags as well. I have let go of over half my collection. I was up to over 100 and now I have 52 handbags. I plan to let a few more go but not yet.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!  I was just looking at pics of you and Elaine modeling your Town's and when I was offered a trade I was pretty pleased
> 
> Here we are the three old ladies on the Town
> 
> *Elaine,* I love your pink jacket.! *Meg*, I have to learn to pose like you....



You take excellent selfies. I am horrible at them hence DH is more than will to take the pictures for me.


----------



## megt10

Speaking of which we went out on Saturday to run a few errands. I wore my new to me rouge vif ostrich Birkin.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Another great shot. Love it with the shawl.
> 
> It is finally cooler here. I am so excited. I can wear my new JC biker booties with the shearling. I can't wear many closed to shoes yet but these are soft and don't put a lot of pressure on my toes.
> 
> 
> I am mostly using smaller bags as well. I have let go of over half my collection. *I was up to over 100 and now I have 52 handbags*. I plan to let a few more go but not yet.



Wow, that is really something Meg - btw, so good you got your toes fixed.



megt10 said:


> You take excellent selfies. I am horrible at them hence DH is more than will to take the pictures for me.



Thanks Meg. Your DH takes very great pictures!!!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Speaking of which we went out on Saturday to run a few errands. I wore my new to me rouge vif ostrich Birkin.



You look amazing Meg... ...gorgeous B.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Speaking of which we went out on Saturday to run a few errands. I wore my new to me rouge vif ostrich Birkin.



Meg, speaking of pictures I just treated myself with an Apple watch and took these three pics with it ...:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## skyqueen

cilifene said:


> it's dark here the time is 7:10 pm


va va voom!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!  I was just looking at pics of you and Elaine modeling your Town's and when I was offered a trade I was pretty pleased
> 
> Here we are the three old ladies on the Town
> 
> *Elaine,* I love your pink jacket.! *Meg*, I have to learn to pose like you....


Now, this is how you rock a Bal bag! So much style and flair!!!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Speaking of which we went out on Saturday to run a few errands. I wore my new to me rouge vif ostrich Birkin.


Rouge Vif is my favorite Hermes red! So hard to come by nowadays.................



Cilifene said:


> Meg, speaking of pictures I just treated myself with an Apple watch and took these three pics with it ...:lolots::lolots::lolots:


OMG...can't believe you took these pics with an Apple watch!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> va va voom!!!



He he :kiss:



skyqueen said:


> Now, this is how you rock a Bal bag! So much style and flair!!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Rouge Vif is my favorite Hermes red! So hard to come by nowadays.................
> 
> 
> OMG...can't believe you took these pics with an Apple watch!



The Iphone has to be used too - the watch is only used to take the picture -when I press to take the pic I have 3 second to get in position...
Did that make sense?


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!  I was just looking at pics of you and Elaine modeling your Town's and when I was offered a trade I was pretty pleased
> 
> Here we are the three old ladies on the Town
> 
> *Elaine,* I love your pink jacket.! *Meg*, I have to learn to pose like you....



Love that you got all of us with our Towns. It is easy to pose when you aren't the one taking the picture. Otherwise I find it nearly impossible to look even halfway decent. You and Elaine are masters at great selfies! You always look great.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Wow, that is really something Meg - btw, so good you got your toes fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg. Your DH takes very great pictures!!!


I am thrilled that I have taken care of the problem. It may be awhile before I can wear heels but I am sure in a few months it shouldn't be a problem.


Cilifene said:


> You look amazing Meg... ...gorgeous B.


Aww, thank you.


Cilifene said:


> Meg, speaking of pictures I just treated myself with an Apple watch and took these three pics with it ...:lolots::lolots::lolots:



Wow, awesome pictures. I haven't even looked at the Apple watch. How cool is it that you can take pictures.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Rouge Vif is my favorite Hermes red! So hard to come by nowadays.................
> 
> 
> OMG...can't believe you took these pics with an Apple watch!



Thanks, SQ. I love the color and the fact that I was able to get it in ostrich for less than retail. I am about to put in a SO for a chevre B 30. It will be my first SO and I had planned on getting RC but now that I have this red I am torn as to which way to go. I wanted a pink bag too, but the color may be too light pink. The color is Rose Sakura and I am thinking of piping it with Gris Perle and doing the handles, straps and inside in the same color.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am thrilled that I have taken care of the problem. It may be awhile before I can wear heels but I am sure in a few months it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Aww, thank you.
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome pictures. I haven't even looked at the Apple watch. How cool is it that you can take pictures.



I didn't looked at it either. I missed not having the date shown on my watch and wanted a new watch that shows the date. Then DH said why not get an Apple watch it isn't that expensive.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I love the color and the fact that I was able to get it in ostrich for less than retail. I am about to put in a SO for a chevre B 30. It will be my first SO and I had planned on getting RC but now that I have this red I am torn as to which way to go. I wanted a pink bag too, but the color may be too light pink. The color is Rose Sakura and I am thinking of piping it with Gris Perle and doing the handles, straps and inside in the same color.



Sounds beautiful.....


----------



## skyqueen

I just have to RANT!
Last night I went to a scholarship fundraiser by our civic association...I'm on the board. Rented out a lovely restaurant in Hyannis. We donated several items one being Elsa Peretti Sevillana hook earrings. 
Worn once, I had the box, pouch, ribbon and little blue bag...current inventory. Perfect for re-gifting. The women in charge never put a reserve on them and they sold for $75. I could just SCREAM!!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I love the color and the fact that I was able to get it in ostrich for less than retail. I am about to put in a SO for a chevre B 30. It will be my first SO and I had planned on getting RC but now that I have this red I am torn as to which way to go. I wanted a pink bag too, but the color may be too light pink. The color is Rose Sakura and I am thinking of piping it with Gris Perle and doing the handles, straps and inside in the same color.


The RC color will look similar but because of the skin could look very different...hard to tell. Hermes has different pinks I'm sure you'll find the right one. Did you go over the colors with a SA yet?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear izzy! Love them too...
> And would you believe I've sold my soft lockit &#128561; I'm using smaller bags now....


I understand why you sold the soft lockit, cilifene. I looked at it on the day I bought my Capucines... in fact, I was very sure I was going to buy it! But even though it was gorgeous, it was just too large for me.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Speaking of which we went out on Saturday to run a few errands. I wore my new to me rouge vif ostrich Birkin.


You look gorgeous, Meg! That bag is a stunner.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Meg, speaking of pictures I just treated myself with an Apple watch and took these three pics with it ...:lolots::lolots::lolots:


Cilifene, you totally rock! And I'm super impressed that you took those selfies with a WATCH! How cool is that????


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I just have to RANT!
> Last night I went to a scholarship fundraiser by our civic association...I'm on the board. Rented out a lovely restaurant in Hyannis. We donated several items one being Elsa Peretti Sevillana hook earrings.
> Worn once, I had the box, pouch, ribbon and little blue bag...current inventory. Perfect for re-gifting. *The women in charge never put a reserve on them and they sold for $75.* I could just SCREAM!!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]



Oh, skyqueen, I don't blame you one little bit! The woman in charge obviously had no idea how auctions work. She probably didn't put a reserve on any of the items in the auctions... that is just awful. E.P. earrings could have brought in SO much $$$ for the scholarships; if it were me, I'd be screaming the house down!:censor:


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!  I was just looking at pics of you and Elaine modeling your Town's and when I was offered a trade I was pretty pleased
> 
> Here we are the three old ladies on the Town
> 
> *Elaine,* I love your pink jacket.! *Meg*, I have to learn to pose like you....


No!  Not three old ladies - three very stylish gals out on the town!  You all look wonderful


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> I just have to RANT!
> Last night I went to a scholarship fundraiser by our civic association...I'm on the board. Rented out a lovely restaurant in Hyannis. We donated several items one being Elsa Peretti Sevillana hook earrings.
> Worn once, I had the box, pouch, ribbon and little blue bag...current inventory. Perfect for re-gifting. The women in charge never put a reserve on them and they sold for $75. I could just SCREAM!!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


 
OMG!  I don't blame you!  They now retail for $550!  Actually, I can't believe that...I paid $400.  


That is a crime.  Shame on that woman!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> The Iphone has to be used too - the watch is only used to take the picture -when I press to take the pic I have 3 second to get in position...
> Did that make sense?


I think so.


Cilifene said:


> I didn't looked at it either. I missed not having the date shown on my watch and wanted a new watch that shows the date. Then DH said why not get an Apple watch it isn't that expensive.


It seems like it has some really cool functions.


skyqueen said:


> I just have to RANT!
> Last night I went to a scholarship fundraiser by our civic association...I'm on the board. Rented out a lovely restaurant in Hyannis. We donated several items one being Elsa Peretti Sevillana hook earrings.
> Worn once, I had the box, pouch, ribbon and little blue bag...current inventory. Perfect for re-gifting. The women in charge never put a reserve on them and they sold for $75. I could just SCREAM!!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


UGGGGGGGG. I am so sorry. 


skyqueen said:


> The RC color will look similar but because of the skin could look very different...hard to tell. Hermes has different pinks I'm sure you'll find the right one. Did you go over the colors with a SA yet?


I won't be getting RC because of the Rouge VIF. The only pink offered this time around in chevre is Rose Sakura. I might do that Raisin or Feu.


ElainePG said:


> You look gorgeous, Meg! That bag is a stunner.



Aww, thanks so much Elaine. Did you see where I have downsized my bag collection to 52!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Aww, thanks so much Elaine. *Did you see where I have downsized my bag collection to 52!*



I saw! That is *incredibly* impressive!!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene, you totally rock! And I'm super impressed that you took those selfies with a WATCH! How cool is that????



Fun right? 



mkpurselover said:


> No!  Not three old ladies - three very stylish gals out on the town!  You all look wonderful



Of cause MK  ...I was just joking, cause I remember you told about a young man in a store calling you a sweet little old lady


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> *I think so.
> 
> It seems like it has some really cool functions.*
> 
> UGGGGGGGG. I am so sorry.
> 
> I won't be getting RC because of the Rouge VIF. The only pink offered this time around in chevre is Rose Sakura. I might do that Raisin or Feu.
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks so much Elaine. Did you see where I have downsized my bag collection to 52!



I does - it tells me once every hour to get up and move


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I just have to RANT!
> Last night I went to a scholarship fundraiser by our civic association...I'm on the board. Rented out a lovely restaurant in Hyannis. We donated several items one being Elsa Peretti Sevillana hook earrings.
> Worn once, I had the box, pouch, ribbon and little blue bag...current inventory. Perfect for re-gifting. The women in charge never put a reserve on them and they sold for $75. I could just SCREAM!!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]




Oh Sky, that is nothing short of a crime! There should have been a reserve of several hundred!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I ordered my normal size in the EF shoes.  I want to believe that's correct.  I do have EF sandals, so I based it on those, but who knows?   I hope they don't have to be returned. You will have to model your new EF clothes, when they arrive.  I think Im good on clothes now.
> 
> No game for us this week.  My limit is 3 per season, I told my husband.  He is going this Saturday, and my daughter will meet him.
> 
> I know you are loving the weather now!



It was so nice and cool this morning but is warming up tomorrow. I bought a pair of the ugliest boots today and just love them. They are Born's and in a funky gray color and feel great on my feet. Plus I exchanged one pair I had bought for another pair of Ecco's in a medium brown to go with my Coach bag. Finally, I purchased some flats in black suede with some glittery beads on them. Going to wear them with my EF velvet pants. Totally exhausted me!


----------



## Izzy48

Meg, Cilifene and Elaine: you all looked so good with your new Bal bags! Meg, congrats on selling as many of your bags as you have! Hope your little baby is doing as well as possible.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!  I was just looking at pics of you and Elaine modeling your Town's and when I was offered a trade I was pretty pleased
> 
> Here we are the three old ladies on the Town
> 
> *Elaine,* I love your pink jacket.! *Meg*, I have to learn to pose like you....


 
 Did I miss the memo on getting a new Bal bag?  I love the dark colors.  Mine is light, I wear it in warm weather, but it has faded.  I need what you all have!!!  But  I don't want to forget your beautiful scarves either! Love every one of them.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I just have to RANT!
> Last night I went to a scholarship fundraiser by our civic association...I'm on the board. Rented out a lovely restaurant in Hyannis. We donated several items one being Elsa Peretti Sevillana hook earrings.
> Worn once, I had the box, pouch, ribbon and little blue bag...current inventory. Perfect for re-gifting. The women in charge never put a reserve on them and they sold for $75. I could just SCREAM!!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


 
Skyqueen, I so hate that for you.  In addition to you offering a wonderful item, the net result was so minimal.  I will remember this for my upcoming silent auction!  If there is any glimmer of shine, realize you brought joy to someone who got a real bargain.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> It was so nice and cool this morning but is warming up tomorrow. I bought a pair of the ugliest boots today and just love them. They are Born's and in a funky gray color and feel great on my feet. Plus I exchanged one pair I had bought for another pair of Ecco's in a medium brown to go with my Coach bag. Finally, I purchased some flats in black suede with some glittery beads on them. Going to wear them with my EF velvet pants. Totally exhausted me!


 
Sometimes what at first seems "ugly," suddenly becomes "trendy European."  Just go with that thought on the boots.  Have you been using your Coach Nomad?  It's been perfect on my shoulder for out and about getting silent auction items.  I'm still loving the oxblood color.  I have even have a new bra in that color.  Hopefully I'll be off that kick soon.
My new Gucci disco bag should arrive tomorrow--and my daughter's.  That is, if it crosses a few more states.  I will become one of the "small" bag ladies in this forum.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Sometimes what at first seems "ugly," suddenly becomes "trendy European."  Just go with that thought on the boots.  Have you been using your Coach Nomad?  It's been perfect on my shoulder for out and about getting silent auction items.  I'm still loving the oxblood color.  I have even have a new bra in that color.  Hopefully I'll be off that kick soon.
> My new Gucci disco bag should arrive tomorrow--and my daughter's.  That is, if it crosses a few more states.  I will become one of the "small" bag ladies in this forum.




Does not apply to these. I truly bought for comfort and they look it.




Yes, I use my Nomad a lot. It is so convenient. I purchased these boots  to go with it. Not a matched color but in the same family.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oops, Pippin's pillow is in the picture! Might as well upload their picture.



The final are the black ones to wear with my velvet EF pants.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, skyqueen, I don't blame you one little bit! The woman in charge obviously had no idea how auctions work. She probably didn't put a reserve on any of the items in the auctions... that is just awful. E.P. earrings could have brought in SO much $$$ for the scholarships; if it were me, I'd be screaming the house down!:censor:


 


bisbee said:


> OMG!  I don't blame you!  They now retail for $550!  Actually, I can't believe that...I paid $400.
> 
> 
> That is a crime.  Shame on that woman!


 


megt10 said:


> I think so.
> 
> It seems like it has some really cool functions.
> 
> UGGGGGGGG. I am so sorry.
> 
> I won't be getting RC because of the Rouge VIF. The only pink offered this time around in chevre is Rose Sakura. I might do that Raisin or Feu.
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks so much Elaine. Did you see where I have downsized my bag collection to 52!


 


Izzy48 said:


> Oh Sky, that is nothing short of a crime! There should have been a reserve of several hundred!


 


barbee said:


> Skyqueen, I so hate that for you.  In addition to you offering a wonderful item, the net result was so minimal.  I will remember this for my upcoming silent auction!  If there is any glimmer of shine, realize you brought joy to someone who got a real bargain.


We have this fundraiser every year...good cause! Next year I'll be prepared...................
In fashion/jewelry hell nobody gives a damn...but I knew you girls would understand! [emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Does not apply to these. I truly bought for comfort and they look it.
> 
> View attachment 3189961
> 
> 
> Yes, I use my Nomad a lot. It is so convenient. I purchased these boots  to go with it. Not a matched color but in the same family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189962
> 
> Oops, Pippin's pillow is in the picture! Might as well upload their picture.
> 
> View attachment 3189978
> 
> The final are the black ones to wear with my velvet EF pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189963


Cool, Izzy but I love Izzy and Pippin even more! I do love the EF smoking slippers...awesome!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Did I miss the memo on getting a new Bal bag?  I love the dark colors.  Mine is light, I wear it in warm weather, but it has faded.  I need what you all have!!!  But  I don't want to forget your beautiful scarves either! Love every one of them.



Thanks barbee,  I think Megs and Elaines pics are two years old they are from the old 50-ich-plus thread.
Yeah, some colors can fade unfortunately ...


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Sometimes what at first seems "ugly," suddenly becomes "trendy European."  Just go with that thought on the boots.  Have you been using your Coach Nomad?  It's been perfect on my shoulder for out and about getting silent auction items.  I'm still loving the oxblood color.  I have even have a new bra in that color.  Hopefully I'll be off that kick soon.
> My new Gucci disco bag should arrive tomorrow--and my daughter's.  That is, if it crosses a few more states.  I will become one of the "small" bag ladies in this forum.



Love Disco! Looking forward to see pics.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Does not apply to these. I truly bought for comfort and they look it.
> 
> View attachment 3189961
> 
> 
> Yes, I use my Nomad a lot. It is so convenient. I purchased these boots  to go with it. Not a matched color but in the same family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189962
> 
> Oops, Pippin's pillow is in the picture! Might as well upload their picture.
> 
> View attachment 3189978
> 
> The final are the black ones to wear with my velvet EF pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189963



Comfy is very important. I like your boots Izzy! nice shoes and love the pic of your two babies...


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Does not apply to these. I truly bought for comfort and they look it.
> 
> View attachment 3189961
> 
> 
> Yes, I use my Nomad a lot. It is so convenient. I purchased these boots  to go with it. Not a matched color but in the same family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189962
> 
> Oops, Pippin's pillow is in the picture! Might as well upload their picture.
> 
> View attachment 3189978
> 
> The final are the black ones to wear with my velvet EF pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189963


 I do think the first boots are cute, not ugly.  Maybe your pic unduly flattered them?? Haha. The shoes look great for the holidays.  Plus the "kids" --I think their expressions are so sweet.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I saw! That is *incredibly* impressive!!!!!!


II still have a few more to go. When I add a bag I make myself get rid of 2.


Izzy48 said:


> Meg, Cilifene and Elaine: you all looked so good with your new Bal bags! Meg, congrats on selling as many of your bags as you have! Hope your little baby is doing as well as possible.


Thank you, Izzy. Nick is doing really well still. I think he will be here at least another month. I try not to think about it and just spoil him rotten.


Izzy48 said:


> Does not apply to these. I truly bought for comfort and they look it.
> 
> View attachment 3189961
> 
> 
> Yes, I use my Nomad a lot. It is so convenient. I purchased these boots  to go with it. Not a matched color but in the same family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189962
> 
> Oops, Pippin's pillow is in the picture! Might as well upload their picture.
> 
> View attachment 3189978
> 
> The final are the black ones to wear with my velvet EF pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189963



I think your dogs are precious and your boots are really cute. I would totally wear them. I got to wear my JC shearling booties yesterday. It was in the 60's all day. They were perfectly comfortable on my toes with the shearling top part keeping them cushioned.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks barbee,  I think Megs and Elaines pics are two years old they are from the old 50-ich-plus thread.
> Yeah, some colors can fade unfortunately ...


Yes, my pic is old... You can tell because I'm puffy from all the prednisone I was on at the time! I still love the bag, though and carry it often.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Yes, my pic is old... You can tell because I'm puffy from all the prednisone I was on at the time! I still love the bag, though and carry it often.



Glad you still love it Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Glad you still love it Elaine


The Town is my favorite Bal style... too bad it doesn't come in more colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley today.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Yes, my pic is old... You can tell because I'm puffy from all the prednisone I was on at the time! I still love the bag, though and carry it often.



I always go back to my Balenciaga bags.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley today.



What a fabulous color bag. I love it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The Town is my favorite Bal style... too bad it doesn't come in more colors.



Have you seen or tried the Sunday tote? I just got a pre sale text from Steve at Balenciaga at SCP. He had some pretty bags. He is measuring them for me since I thought that they look large but he said they are smaller than the Velo.


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley today.


 Trudy, that bag coordinates so well with your outfit.  Great color!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley today.



Stunning color Trudy..


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley today.


Looks like eggplant...great color!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Have you seen or tried the Sunday tote? I just got a pre sale text from Steve at Balenciaga at SCP. He had some pretty bags. He is measuring them for me since I thought that they look large but he said they are smaller than the Velo.


I haven't seen a photo of the Sunday tote. If you get it, you'll have to model it for us! What colors does it come in?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I haven't seen a photo of the Sunday tote. If you get it, you'll have to model it for us! What colors does it come in?



I am not going to buy any. They seem bigger than the bags that I am currently favoring. There was a very pretty pink with gold hardware, a beautiful dark blue, then a grey and black.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Sometimes what at first seems "ugly," suddenly becomes "trendy European."  Just go with that thought on the boots.  Have you been using your Coach Nomad?  It's been perfect on my shoulder for out and about getting silent auction items.  I'm still loving the oxblood color.  I have even have a new bra in that color.  Hopefully I'll be off that kick soon.
> My new Gucci disco bag should arrive tomorrow--and my daughter's.  That is, if it crosses a few more states.  I will become one of the "small" bag ladies in this forum.


Did you ever get the Disco bags? Good grief...they must have had to kill the cow!



ElainePG said:


> Yes, my pic is old... You can tell because I'm puffy from all the prednisone I was on at the time! I still love the bag, though and carry it often.


You've come a long way, Elaine...what a change! How wonderful!!!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Did you ever get the Disco bags? Good grief...they must have had to kill the cow!
> 
> 
> You've come a long way, Elaine...what a change! How wonderful!!!


 
Skyqueen, yes, I received them the other day.  Literally, I just witched things to the black disco.  Am headed out for more "silent auctioning," so will take a pic when I get home.  I am very pleased with mine and the red for my daughter.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Skyqueen, yes, I received them the other day.  Literally, I just witched things to the black disco.  Am headed out for more "silent auctioning," so will take a pic when I get home.  I am very pleased with mine and the red for my daughter.


Good...I shall live vicariously through you till I get mine!
Yup...post a pic!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Did you ever get the Disco bags? Good grief...they must have had to kill the cow!
> 
> 
> You've come a long way, Elaine...what a change! How wonderful!!!


Thank you, SQ! It's definitely been a battle!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Good...I shall live vicariously through you till I get mine!
> Yup...post a pic!


 
Well, when I got home from the "silent auctioning" today, I quickly got into some comfy clothes, so forgot to take the "in action" pic.  You have all seen one before, but still, here is my new, great price, black Gucci disco.  It enjoyed its first run about town today!




And I had to order a Gucci scarf from the Gucci sale on line today.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Well, when I got home from the "silent auctioning" today, I quickly got into some comfy clothes, so forgot to take the "in action" pic.  You have all seen one before, but still, here is my new, great price, black Gucci disco.  It enjoyed its first run about town today!
> 
> View attachment 3192811
> 
> 
> And I had to order a Gucci scarf from the Gucci sale on line today.


Love this...thanks for the pic! 
I went on the website and like the red suede horsebit loafers but not sure the reds are the same plus I'm not crazy about suede. 
What scarf did you get?
I did order these to go with my red Disco...cute!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Love this...thanks for the pic!
> I went on the website and like the red suede horsebit loafers but not sure the reds are the same plus I'm not crazy about suede.
> What scarf did you get?
> I did order these to go with my red Disco...cute!


 
Those shoes are so cute!  You will get loads of compliments on them, andthey  will be absolutely perfect with the bag.
I ordered the Gucci Feathers print scarf, ivory/black, and see that it is already sold out in that color.  Most sale items are 40% off, but the scarf was about 50% off. I'm glad I checked the Gucci sale forum this morning, as the private sale link was posted( I only received it later.)  Sounded like shoppers had quite a wait on-line--some spent hours.  I suppose I hit it early, as my scarf breezed right through to checkout.
Told my husband I am ordering my own gifts from him, for under the tree.  Men don't understand how quickly sale items sell.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Those shoes are so cute!  You will get loads of compliments on them, andthey  will be absolutely perfect with the bag.
> I ordered the Gucci Feathers print scarf, ivory/black, and see that it is already sold out in that color.  Most sale items are 40% off, but the scarf was about 50% off. I'm glad I checked the Gucci sale forum this morning, as the private sale link was posted( I only received it later.)  Sounded like shoppers had quite a wait on-line--some spent hours.  I suppose I hit it early, as my scarf breezed right through to checkout.
> Told my husband I am ordering my own gifts from him, for under the tree.  Men don't understand how quickly sale items sell.


LOL! I buy my own gifts, too...I'm very fussy! 
I love the Feather scarf, should go with a lot.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Well, when I got home from the "silent auctioning" today, I quickly got into some comfy clothes, so forgot to take the "in action" pic.  You have all seen one before, but still, here is my new, great price, black Gucci disco.  It enjoyed its first run about town today!
> 
> View attachment 3192811
> 
> 
> And I had to order a Gucci scarf from the Gucci sale on line today.


Beautiful bag, barber... wear in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love this...thanks for the pic!
> I went on the website and like the red suede horsebit loafers but not sure the reds are the same plus I'm not crazy about suede.
> What scarf did you get?
> I did order these to go with my red Disco...cute!


I love those shoes, SQ. They will be perfect with the red Gucci disco bag. Are they lace over leather? What's the brand?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I love those shoes, SQ. They will be perfect with the red Gucci disco bag. Are they lace over leather? What's the brand?


No idea if they're lace over leather, just ordered them. An Italian brand I've never heard of...SKA.
Just liked the look!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Well, when I got home from the "silent auctioning" today, I quickly got into some comfy clothes, so forgot to take the "in action" pic.  You have all seen one before, but still, here is my new, great price, black Gucci disco.  It enjoyed its first run about town today!
> 
> View attachment 3192811
> 
> 
> And I had to order a Gucci scarf from the Gucci sale on line today.



Great looking bag!




skyqueen said:


> Love this...thanks for the pic!
> I went on the website and like the red suede horsebit loafers but not sure the reds are the same plus I'm not crazy about suede.
> What scarf did you get?
> I did order these to go with my red Disco...cute!



Love the shoes Sky!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> did you ever get the disco bags? *good grief...they must have had to kill the cow!*
> 
> 
> you've come a long way, elaine...what a change! How wonderful!!!



lol...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, SQ! It's definitely been a battle!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Well, when I got home from the "silent auctioning" today, I quickly got into some comfy clothes, so forgot to take the "in action" pic.  You have all seen one before, but still, here is my new, great price, black Gucci disco.  It enjoyed its first run about town today!
> 
> View attachment 3192811
> 
> 
> And I had to order a Gucci scarf from the Gucci sale on line today.



It's beautiful barbee.....



skyqueen said:


> Love this...thanks for the pic!
> I went on the website and like the red suede horsebit loafers but not sure the reds are the same plus I'm not crazy about suede.
> What scarf did you get?
> I did order these to go with my red Disco...cute!



Love the them SQ they'll be great with the red - you'll get it when they are done dying the cow


----------



## Aschu

Hello,
Wow - so happy to have found this forum. I have been lurking around in the other forums and realized that most of the people posting were young enough to be my daughter. I have scrolled through here...some lovely ladies and lovely pics.
Have a question for you-- a few months ago, I purchased a vintage, chanel jumbo flap...I love it. But, recently I got a new job that will require me to travel and take my computer with me (a medium size Mac). I couldn't decide whether to use the Chanel as a handbag with my personal stuff and get a Longchamp for my computer, papers, etc. I decided to get a single bag to fit everything...so I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from Fashionphile. Just got it and it is beautiful. Here is my question...it seems like it is going to be really heavy when I fill it with my computer, etc.
How do you ladies handle work bags vs. personal bags? Do you carry two or just one larger bag. Is it going to look strange to carry a big Chanel and a big Longchamp?I realize this is a first world problem but trying to decide what to do...thanks.


----------



## Cilifene

Aschu said:


> Hello,
> Wow - so happy to have found this forum. I have been lurking around in the other forums and realized that most of the people posting were young enough to be my daughter. I have scrolled through here...some lovely ladies and lovely pics.
> Have a question for you-- a few months ago, I purchased a vintage, chanel jumbo flap...I love it. But, recently I got a new job that will require me to travel and take my computer with me (a medium size Mac). I couldn't decide whether to use the Chanel as a handbag with my personal stuff and get a Longchamp for my computer, papers, etc. I decided to get a single bag to fit everything...so I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from Fashionphile. Just got it and it is beautiful. Here is my question...it seems like it is going to be really heavy when I fill it with my computer, etc.
> How do you ladies handle work bags vs. personal bags? Do you carry two or just one larger bag. Is it going to look strange to carry a big Chanel and a big Longchamp?I realize this is a first world problem but trying to decide what to do...thanks.



Hi Aschu and welcome! I'm glad that you like it here &#128522;
I think the Chanel and a Longchamp is a very good idea. Longchamp is light weight and and I don't think it'll look strange. 
At the moment I use an old light weight Belen Echandia bag that will take rain and snow. I have a very non glamours work &#128522;

Do post pics of your bags please....


----------



## Izzy48

Aschu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wow - so happy to have found this forum. I have been lurking around in the other forums and realized that most of the people posting were young enough to be my daughter. I have scrolled through here...some lovely ladies and lovely pics.
> 
> Have a question for you-- a few months ago, I purchased a vintage, chanel jumbo flap...I love it. But, recently I got a new job that will require me to travel and take my computer with me (a medium size Mac). I couldn't decide whether to use the Chanel as a handbag with my personal stuff and get a Longchamp for my computer, papers, etc. I decided to get a single bag to fit everything...so I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from Fashionphile. Just got it and it is beautiful. Here is my question...it seems like it is going to be really heavy when I fill it with my computer, etc.
> 
> How do you ladies handle work bags vs. personal bags? Do you carry two or just one larger bag. Is it going to look strange to carry a big Chanel and a big Longchamp?I realize this is a first world problem but trying to decide what to do...thanks.




Happy to have you here. I have used a Bayswater as a work bag and just as a bag. I have two Bayswater bags and I use them now as a personal bag. It is a workhorse of a bag and will last forever. If you mostly use a car and carry it short distances it shouldn't be a problem. If using mass transit and do a lot of walking with it, in my opinion, NO. The Longchamp, if sturdy enough, should do the job. I see no reason not to carry a large personal bag and a work bag. My only issue would be total weight being carried.


----------



## skyqueen

Aschu said:


> Hello,
> Wow - so happy to have found this forum. I have been lurking around in the other forums and realized that most of the people posting were young enough to be my daughter. I have scrolled through here...some lovely ladies and lovely pics.
> Have a question for you-- a few months ago, I purchased a vintage, chanel jumbo flap...I love it. But, recently I got a new job that will require me to travel and take my computer with me (a medium size Mac). I couldn't decide whether to use the Chanel as a handbag with my personal stuff and get a Longchamp for my computer, papers, etc. I decided to get a single bag to fit everything...so I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from Fashionphile. Just got it and it is beautiful. Here is my question...it seems like it is going to be really heavy when I fill it with my computer, etc.
> How do you ladies handle work bags vs. personal bags? Do you carry two or just one larger bag. Is it going to look strange to carry a big Chanel and a big Longchamp?I realize this is a first world problem but trying to decide what to do...thanks.


Welcome, Aschu...glad you found us! You will love this group, we are very supportive towards one another!
As for your question...I believe the Chanel jumbo is 12" wide. Get the large Longchamp and put your Chanel, MAC and personal items inside. You'll only have to deal with one bag plus your wheels/suitcase and it will save your Chanel bag from going through security and dirty planes. The Longchamp (packed) should also fit under the seat.
Love to see some pics of your bags. We have a lot of Mulberry lovers, too!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Well, when I got home from the "silent auctioning" today, I quickly got into some comfy clothes, so forgot to take the "in action" pic.  You have all seen one before, but still, here is my new, great price, black Gucci disco.  It enjoyed its first run about town today!
> 
> View attachment 3192811
> 
> 
> And I had to order a Gucci scarf from the Gucci sale on line today.


Love the bag. It is so cute.


skyqueen said:


> Love this...thanks for the pic!
> I went on the website and like the red suede horsebit loafers but not sure the reds are the same plus I'm not crazy about suede.
> What scarf did you get?
> I did order these to go with my red Disco...cute!


Very pretty shoes.


barbee said:


> Those shoes are so cute!  You will get loads of compliments on them, andthey  will be absolutely perfect with the bag.
> I ordered the Gucci Feathers print scarf, ivory/black, and see that it is already sold out in that color.  Most sale items are 40% off, but the scarf was about 50% off. I'm glad I checked the Gucci sale forum this morning, as the private sale link was posted( I only received it later.)  Sounded like shoppers had quite a wait on-line--some spent hours.  I suppose I hit it early, as my scarf breezed right through to checkout.
> Told my husband I am ordering my own gifts from him, for under the tree.  Men don't understand how quickly sale items sell.



 like that idea.


----------



## megt10

Aschu said:


> Hello,
> Wow - so happy to have found this forum. I have been lurking around in the other forums and realized that most of the people posting were young enough to be my daughter. I have scrolled through here...some lovely ladies and lovely pics.
> Have a question for you-- a few months ago, I purchased a vintage, chanel jumbo flap...I love it. But, recently I got a new job that will require me to travel and take my computer with me (a medium size Mac). I couldn't decide whether to use the Chanel as a handbag with my personal stuff and get a Longchamp for my computer, papers, etc. I decided to get a single bag to fit everything...so I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from Fashionphile. Just got it and it is beautiful. Here is my question...it seems like it is going to be really heavy when I fill it with my computer, etc.
> How do you ladies handle work bags vs. personal bags? Do you carry two or just one larger bag. Is it going to look strange to carry a big Chanel and a big Longchamp?I realize this is a first world problem but trying to decide what to do...thanks.


Welcome . I don't work outside the home but if I did I would carry my computer separately from my personal bag so that the weight distribution was more even. I would probably get a smaller cross body bag to wear when traveling.


----------



## ElainePG

Aschu said:


> Hello,
> Wow - so happy to have found this forum. I have been lurking around in the other forums and realized that most of the people posting were young enough to be my daughter. I have scrolled through here...some lovely ladies and lovely pics.
> Have a question for you-- a few months ago, I purchased a vintage, chanel jumbo flap...I love it. But, recently I got a new job that will require me to travel and take my computer with me (a medium size Mac). I couldn't decide whether to use the Chanel as a handbag with my personal stuff and get a Longchamp for my computer, papers, etc. I decided to get a single bag to fit everything...so I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from Fashionphile. Just got it and it is beautiful. Here is my question...it seems like it is going to be really heavy when I fill it with my computer, etc.
> How do you ladies handle work bags vs. personal bags? Do you carry two or just one larger bag. Is it going to look strange to carry a big Chanel and a big Longchamp?I realize this is a first world problem but trying to decide what to do...thanks.


Hi Aschu, and welcome! When I was working, I always carried a handbag and a lightweight briefcase. That way, when I had a chance to get out of the office (like for lunch) I could leave the briefcase behind and just carry my handbag. In those days I didn't know about Longchamp bags, so my briefcase was the lightest leather I could find... now I would for sure carry a Longchamp. 

I agree with everyone here who has said to keep the two (personal items and work items) separate... it will kill your back to schlep one super-heavy bag around with you, especially through airports.

The Bayswater is still a terrific bag, and if you wanted to, you could use it as your "work" bag if a Longchamp isn't dressy enough for the work you do... or if it doesn't offer enough support for your laptop. Though you can always put your Mac in a padded sleeve, and then put that into the Longchamp... and alternate between your Chanel and your Bayswater depending on how much you have to carry with you on your trip.

Welcome to the thread, and as others have said, we'd love to see pictures!


----------



## barbee

Aschu said:


> Hello,
> Wow - so happy to have found this forum. I have been lurking around in the other forums and realized that most of the people posting were young enough to be my daughter. I have scrolled through here...some lovely ladies and lovely pics.
> Have a question for you-- a few months ago, I purchased a vintage, chanel jumbo flap...I love it. But, recently I got a new job that will require me to travel and take my computer with me (a medium size Mac). I couldn't decide whether to use the Chanel as a handbag with my personal stuff and get a Longchamp for my computer, papers, etc. I decided to get a single bag to fit everything...so I purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from Fashionphile. Just got it and it is beautiful. Here is my question...it seems like it is going to be really heavy when I fill it with my computer, etc.
> How do you ladies handle work bags vs. personal bags? Do you carry two or just one larger bag. Is it going to look strange to carry a big Chanel and a big Longchamp?I realize this is a first world problem but trying to decide what to do...thanks.


 
Welcome, Aschu!  As I have not worked for 25 years(outside the home, haha, all I do is work around the house, of course) I have still been considering your issue.  Before you buy anything else, try out your current new Bayswater with your Chanel, see how you feel.  Then try just the Bayswater, if everything will fit in.  If you use the Bay as your work bag, and buy a small crossbody, you need to consider:  will sunglasses fit in, can you get all the personal things in your bag for traveling, or will you end up putting some in the "work bag," somewhat defeating the purpose of a small crossbody?  But, then do you want to carry two somewhat large bags?  You should know as you try it out for awhile, and hopefully have your answer. 
As I just used my new Gucci disco yesterday, I had to hold my sunglasses when I entered a store, and I paired down to a smaller wallet, but know I want to go even smaller to a card holder type, so I have more room in my bag.  I had to go from two to one cosmetic bag, which is not so bad, but in a travel/work enviromnment, you might need more essentials than I had to have.
The most important thing right now is to enjoy that new bag!


----------



## Izzy48

My last shoes to purchase for some time. The AGL's were bought because they are easy to wear. The patent and suede are such soft leathers they are forgiving on my feet and I can tolerate them longer.




Not at all certain why I bought the boots other than they have a big toe box and I like them. I absolutely do not need them.


----------



## barbee

Izzy, my Eileen Fisher shoes came yesterday.  I ried them on with skinny jeans, and since you cannot see the ankle part, I felt they did not look too flattering.  Back in the box they went, and my intention was to send them back.  Now I did get them on sale, so last night read some of the reviews by women who bought them, and everyone had such wonderful comments.  Today I wonder, if I wear leggings, or in warmer weather cropped pants, will that make a difference in my thinking?  I see them as a great shoe for spring also, before the sandal season.  On the flip side, I  assessed my shoe wardrobe--2 new pr of flats this fall; my old Tory Burch round toe flats, nicely stretched so the bunion does not hurt; a very very pointy toe pr of flats from 2 years back, which I have not even worn this season; a part black leather, part furry animal print pr of Johnston & Murphy flats(didn't even know they made women's shoes!) not worn yet this season, then some misc. flats I still like.  So it would seem I don't need them.  Or do I?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> My last shoes to purchase for some time. The AGL's were bought because they are easy to wear. The patent and suede are such soft leathers they are forgiving on my feet and I can tolerate them longer.
> 
> View attachment 3194480
> 
> 
> Not at all certain why I bought the boots other than they have a big toe box and I like them. I absolutely do not need them.
> 
> View attachment 3194482


You made me laugh!!!!  As I posted my shoe dilemma, your new shoe post came up!! Why would I come to you for advice?  You are as bad as me haha.
I think you will use the boots, they are cute!  Both pairs of shoes are great, too.  I have to ask, the AGL's--were they your regular size, or did you size up?   The Eileen Fisher's are my normal size and fit perfectly.  Maybe I will try on now with leggings to see what I think.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> You made me laugh!!!!  As I posted my shoe dilemma, your new shoe post came up!! Why would I come to you for advice?  You are as bad as me haha.
> I think you will use the boots, they are cute!  Both pairs of shoes are great, too.  I have to ask, the AGL's--were they your regular size, or did you size up?   The Eileen Fisher's are my normal size and fit perfectly.  Maybe I will try on now with leggings to see what I think.



I would only keep the EF flats if I really like them. I don't   wear them often with regular pants but do wear them with tights leggings,  and skirts. The most compliments I have gotten with them is when I wore them with a skirt with Wolford tights (thanks to Cilifene) and they actually looked great. Another way to wear them per my daughter is cropped pants with tights.  I did that yesterday and felt like an idiot but had people stop me to say I really like the look. So who know because it was in an ophthalmology office and perhaps they weren't seeing well!

The AGL shoes are my regular size and feel decent on my feet. With feet like mine nothing feels good for long. We are a pair, aren't we?????


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My last shoes to purchase for some time. The AGL's were bought because they are easy to wear. The patent and suede are such soft leathers they are forgiving on my feet and I can tolerate them longer.
> 
> View attachment 3194480
> 
> 
> Not at all certain why I bought the boots other than they have a big toe box and I like them. I absolutely do not need them.
> 
> View attachment 3194482


Those are all terrific purchases, Izzy. The boots look super-comfy, and I think when it gets cold and icy this winter, you'll be really glad you have them. 

As for the AGLs, I'm one to talk... I have a whole wardrobe of them, in black, red, more black, navy, nude, pine, tan, and yet more black! They are my "go to" brand, and the only flats I know I can wear even on days when my feet are really giving me trouble. I wish I could convince my health insurance company to pay for them... it would be cheaper for them then podiatrist visits!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> You made me laugh!!!!  As I posted my shoe dilemma, your new shoe post came up!! Why would I come to you for advice?  You are as bad as me haha.
> I think you will use the boots, they are cute!  Both pairs of shoes are great, too.  I have to ask, the AGL's--were they your regular size, or did you size up?   The Eileen Fisher's are my normal size and fit perfectly.  Maybe I will try on now with leggings to see what I think.


I know you were writing to Izzy, but I also wear AGLs a lot. I wear skirts more often than pants, and I love the look of AGL flats with a knee-length skirt and tights, especially in the winter (though it's usually chilly enough here in the summer to wear lightweight tights a lot of the time, so I can get a lot of use out of them year-round). 

I also don't mind them with slim black pants, which is the only kind of pants I wear. My pants aren't cropped, but they don't flow over the tops of my shoes either, so you can still see the shoes (just not my ankles). When I wear pants, I wear the AGLs with trouser socks or very thin knee socks, and they work fine.

As for size, of course everyone is different, but I wear my usual size (either 5.5 or 6 work for me in AGL)... I don't have to size up. The same is true of Tory Burch, which I just tried for the first time this fall. I recently bought 2 pairs of  her ballet flats... in one style I needed a 5.5, and in the other, the size 6 worked better for me. It was a good thing I was in the store and not shopping on line!

No such thing as too many comfy flats.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I know you were writing to Izzy, but I also wear AGLs a lot. I wear skirts more often than pants, and I love the look of AGL flats with a knee-length skirt and tights, especially in the winter (though it's usually chilly enough here in the summer to wear lightweight tights a lot of the time, so I can get a lot of use out of them year-round).
> 
> I also don't mind them with slim black pants, which is the only kind of pants I wear. My pants aren't cropped, but they don't flow over the tops of my shoes either, so you can still see the shoes (just not my ankles). When I wear pants, I wear the AGLs with trouser socks or very thin knee socks, and they work fine.
> 
> As for size, of course everyone is different, but I wear my usual size (either 5.5 or 6 work for me in AGL)... I don't have to size up. The same is true of Tory Burch, which I just tried for the first time this fall. I recently bought 2 pairs of  her ballet flats... in one style I needed a 5.5, and in the other, the size 6 worked better for me. It was a good thing I was in the store and not shopping on line!
> 
> No such thing as too many comfy flats.


 
So you have a cute small foot, Elaine, lucky you!  Since I had bought pointed toe AGL flats, I had to go up 1 1/2 size, but it's the EF flats, like Izzy has, which I did not think looked great with long pants.  I am keeping them, as they look good with leggings, and so they should work with anything higher than long pants.  They are so comfortable.  But most shoes are, until you walk in them.  I have found with Tory Burch, certain syles are comfy, others not.  Mine are stretched out enough they feel great, and are my "go to" flats.  I had problems with the Reva style, and had to sell them.  They were probably just too small for me.
I will post a pic of the EF flats.


----------



## barbee

Here are my new Eileen Fisher flats.  Last night, I had them packed to send back.  Today, I am keeping.  I did get them on sale, so that justifies it!




These are earrings I bought for my daughter, when I was out and about seeking silent auction items.  A cute little shop donated 3 prs of earrings, and I bought these gold coated, leather feather earrings.  They are bohemian, in my eyes, which is her style.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> My last shoes to purchase for some time. The AGL's were bought because they are easy to wear. The patent and suede are such soft leathers they are forgiving on my feet and I can tolerate them longer.
> 
> View attachment 3194480
> 
> 
> Not at all certain why I bought the boots other than they have a big toe box and I like them. I absolutely do not need them.
> 
> View attachment 3194482



Love them all Izzy  glad you like the tights from Wolford


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here are my new Eileen Fisher flats.  Last night, I had them packed to send back.  Today, I am keeping.  I did get them on sale, so that justifies it!
> 
> View attachment 3194677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are earrings I bought for my daughter, when I was out and about seeking silent auction items.  A cute little shop donated 3 prs of earrings, and I bought these gold coated, leather feather earrings.  They are bohemian, in my eyes, which is her style.
> 
> View attachment 3194678



Love the flats! nice earrings for daughter


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My last shoes to purchase for some time. The AGL's were bought because they are easy to wear. The patent and suede are such soft leathers they are forgiving on my feet and I can tolerate them longer.
> 
> View attachment 3194480
> 
> 
> Not at all certain why I bought the boots other than they have a big toe box and I like them. I absolutely do not need them.
> 
> View attachment 3194482


Love the shoes and the boots look warm and comfy!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I know you were writing to Izzy, but I also wear AGLs a lot. I wear skirts more often than pants, and I love the look of AGL flats with a knee-length skirt and tights, especially in the winter (though it's usually chilly enough here in the summer to wear lightweight tights a lot of the time, so I can get a lot of use out of them year-round).
> 
> I also don't mind them with slim black pants, which is the only kind of pants I wear. My pants aren't cropped, but they don't flow over the tops of my shoes either, so you can still see the shoes (just not my ankles). When I wear pants, I wear the AGLs with trouser socks or very thin knee socks, and they work fine.
> 
> As for size, of course everyone is different, but I wear my usual size (either 5.5 or 6 work for me in AGL)... I don't have to size up. The same is true of Tory Burch, which I just tried for the first time this fall. I recently bought 2 pairs of  her ballet flats... in one style I needed a 5.5, and in the other, the size 6 worked better for me. It was a good thing I was in the store and not shopping on line!
> 
> No such thing as too many comfy flats.


 


barbee said:


> So you have a cute small foot, Elaine, lucky you!  Since I had bought pointed toe AGL flats, I had to go up 1 1/2 size, but it's the EF flats, like Izzy has, which I did not think looked great with long pants.  I am keeping them, as they look good with leggings, and so they should work with anything higher than long pants.  They are so comfortable.  But most shoes are, until you walk in them.  I have found with Tory Burch, certain syles are comfy, others not.  Mine are stretched out enough they feel great, and are my "go to" flats.  I had problems with the Reva style, and had to sell them.  They were probably just too small for me.
> I will post a pic of the EF flats.


I have several pairs of TB Revas...had to go up from a 10 to 10.5. Not easy to find the 10.5!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Here are my new Eileen Fisher flats.  Last night, I had them packed to send back.  Today, I am keeping.  I did get them on sale, so that justifies it!
> 
> View attachment 3194677
> 
> 
> These are earrings I bought for my daughter, when I was out and about seeking silent auction items.  A cute little shop donated 3 prs of earrings, and I bought these gold coated, leather feather earrings.  They are bohemian, in my eyes, which is her style.
> 
> View attachment 3194678


The shoes look GREAT and would look fabulous with your black Gucci Disco! I loved how they looked on Izzy's feet, too. I saw the tan version on sale somewhere. 
I wish I could try these shoes on IRL...don't know if I can do the pointy but maybe in a 1/2 size larger. Love the look!
Cute earrings!


----------



## Cilifene

There's a new couple in town - Alma and Alexander   it was love at first sight


----------



## Cilifene

One more of the happy couple ....


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Here are my new Eileen Fisher flats.  Last night, I had them packed to send back.  Today, I am keeping.  I did get them on sale, so that justifies it!
> 
> View attachment 3194677
> 
> 
> These are earrings I bought for my daughter, when I was out and about seeking silent auction items.  A cute little shop donated 3 prs of earrings, and I bought these gold coated, leather feather earrings.  They are bohemian, in my eyes, which is her style.
> 
> View attachment 3194678


Those EF flats are terrific, barbee! Now I understand why your ankle has to show when you're wearing them... they have an ankle strap! Duh! I kept wondering why it was so important for you & Izzy to wear these shoes with a skirt or cropped pants?????? (Sometimes I'm a little slow.)

Those earrings are charming and, as you say, bohemian. It was also really sweet of you to buy from a shop that had made a donation.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> One more of the happy couple ....


Ooh! I don't usually like skulls on clothes, but this AMQ scarf is so perfect with your black Alma, cilifene. Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> There's a new couple in town - Alma and Alexander   it was love at first sight


Oh la la! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> One more of the happy couple ....


 You are a wild woman


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! I don't usually like skulls on clothes, but this AMQ scarf is so perfect with your black Alma, cilifene. Congratulations to the happy couple!



 ..Thanks Elaine 



skyqueen said:


> Oh la la! [emoji173]&#65039;







barbee said:


> You are a wild woman


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> The shoes look GREAT and would look fabulous with your black Gucci Disco! I loved how they looked on Izzy's feet, too. I saw the tan version on sale somewhere.
> I wish I could try these shoes on IRL...don't know if I can do the pointy but maybe in a 1/2 size larger. Love the look!
> Cute earrings!



Sky, I don't think you would need a half size larger. The way the shoe fits my foot is my toes don't go into the pointy part but are back in the wide part of the shoe. Other people can verify the fit in theirs but someone else I know bought them and she said the same. They are very comfortable shoes.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> One more of the happy couple ....



We have the same skull scarf, Cilifene! So much fun!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> We have the same skull scarf, Cilifene! So much fun!



Reeeeeaaally.?!? :urock:


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> We have the same skull scarf, Cilifene! So much fun!



Me too...but mine is the opposite...light skulls on dark background!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> We have the same skull scarf, Cilifene! So much fun!




Kieth and Yoko .... - never mind the youngster....


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Me too...but mine is the opposite...light skulls on dark background!



I love that one too ...saw a fab Bordeaux in the store ....


----------



## Cilifene

Took a pic of the skulls are kind of silver ...very beautiful


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Kieth and Yoko .... - never mind the youngster....



Well, some company we are in with those two characters! I had someone ask me why I would wear something like skulls. She also told me it offended some people. What could I say? Nothing .


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Well, some company we are in with those two characters! I had someone ask me why I would wear something like skulls. She also told me it offended some people. What could I say? Nothing .



There are some jobs where skulls wouldn't be appropriate  but if you are out and about on your own time I can't see anyone would be offended. Skulls has been in fashion for so many years now - I'm also enjoying The Walking Dead show...


----------



## Cilifene

Alma and Cilifene dressed in nice scarves ....
Sorry for the poor quality...


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> There are some jobs where skulls wouldn't be appropriate  but if you are out and about on your own time I can't see anyone would be offended. Skulls has been in fashion for so many years now - I'm also enjoying The Walking Dead show...



I would never wear it professionally because it could actually distress someone. Now that I think about it that might be what she meant. Looks like I am a little slow on the uptake these days!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Alma and Cilifene dressed in nice scarves ....
> Sorry for the poor quality...



Beautiful outfit! Still love those boots!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I would never wear it professionally because it could actually distress someone. Now that I think about it that might be what she meant. Looks like I am a little slow on the uptake these days!







Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful outfit! Still love those boots!



Thanks dear Izzy!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> My last shoes to purchase for some time. The AGL's were bought because they are easy to wear. The patent and suede are such soft leathers they are forgiving on my feet and I can tolerate them longer.
> 
> View attachment 3194480
> 
> 
> Not at all certain why I bought the boots other than they have a big toe box and I like them. I absolutely do not need them.
> 
> View attachment 3194482


I love the shoes, Izzy. The boots are fabulous in my opinion. I would totally wear them.


barbee said:


> Here are my new Eileen Fisher flats.  Last night, I had them packed to send back.  Today, I am keeping.  I did get them on sale, so that justifies it!
> 
> View attachment 3194677
> 
> 
> These are earrings I bought for my daughter, when I was out and about seeking silent auction items.  A cute little shop donated 3 prs of earrings, and I bought these gold coated, leather feather earrings.  They are bohemian, in my eyes, which is her style.
> 
> View attachment 3194678


I am glad that you are keeping the flats they look great. The earrings are really cute.


Cilifene said:


> There's a new couple in town - Alma and Alexander   it was love at first sight


Love the scarf. It is perfect for you and looks great with the bag.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Took a pic of the skulls are kind of silver ...very beautiful


I love the Bordeaux one. 


Cilifene said:


> Alma and Cilifene dressed in nice scarves ....
> Sorry for the poor quality...



You look fabulous.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I love the shoes, Izzy. The boots are fabulous in my opinion. I would totally wear them.
> 
> I am glad that you are keeping the flats they look great. The earrings are really cute.
> 
> Love the scarf. It is perfect for you and looks great with the bag.



Thanks Meg...



megt10 said:


> I love the Bordeaux one.
> 
> 
> You look fabulous.



Yeah, the Bordeaux is SO beautiful, I may have to go back and get it 
Thanks very much Meg


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Alma and Cilifene dressed in nice scarves ....
> Sorry for the poor quality...


 


Cilifene said:


> Took a pic of the skulls are kind of silver ...very beautiful


Very chic, Cilifene! You would definitely rock the Bordeaux one with your coloring!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Very chic, Cilifene! You would definitely rock the Bordeaux one with your coloring!



Thanks very much SQ - Yeah, silver skulls and silver hair...hehe..


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Alma and Cilifene dressed in nice scarves ....
> Sorry for the poor quality...


You always look SO put-together, cilifene! I love that you've tied a twilly on to your Alma. I own two twillies that I never, ever use... I should use them as accents on my plain bags!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You always look SO put-together, cilifene! I love that you've tied a twilly on to your Alma. I own two twillies that I never, ever use... I should use them as accents on my plain bags!



Thanks dear Yeah, I think it looks nice and Alma sure is very plain.

Here she is up close..


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear Yeah, I think it looks nice and Alma sure is very plain.
> 
> Here she is up close..



Love the twillys on the handles. They look great and also save the handles of your bags from becoming worn looking.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Love the twillys on the handles. They look great and also save the handles of your bags from becoming worn looking.



Thanks Meg, 

Three faces from Tiger ...


----------



## Cilifene

Face 2 ...


----------



## Cilifene

Face 3 ... :giggles:


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Alma and Cilifene dressed in nice scarves ....
> Sorry for the poor quality...


 Now Cilifene, I see a LV bag in the picture.......?????  You look great!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Now Cilifene, I see a LV bag in the picture.......?????  You look great!



Thanks dear barbee.   Oh, someone DID notice the brown paper bag 
It's a black empreinte key pouch I'll be using as a purse and a monogram scarf in Antracite that may be going back cause I'm not sure about the color.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Face 3 ... :giggles:




Is Tiger a boy? I assume so. He Great pictures! This character looks so spoiled as if he runs the household! Beautiful with incredible eyes and very pretty color.

I think your Alma is so pretty. It is plain as you said but that is part of its charm. Like a Bayswater it is plain and classic. You can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Is Tiger a boy? I assume so. He Great pictures! This character looks so spoiled as if he runs the household! Beautiful with incredible eyes and very pretty color.
> 
> I think your Alma is so pretty. It is plain as you said but that is part of its charm. Like a Bayswater it is plain and classic. You can't go wrong with that.




Thanks Izzy, yes it's a boy he is a very sweet and clever cat 
Absolutely, Alma and Bays are beautiful classics.....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Face 2 ...


Ferocious! [emoji79]


----------



## Izzy48

Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends and to all from elsewhere we wish you could join us. Our tables are full of wonderful food and it is a special time with friends and family.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends and to all from elsewhere we wish you could join us. Our tables are full of wonderful food and it is a special time with friends and family.


+1
What Izzy said... I couldn't have put it better!


----------



## nascar fan

I know it really boils down to what I think, but I want to know what others think.  
Which one do you like better?

(pic 1 has navy handle)
(pic 2 has white handle)


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends and to all from elsewhere we wish you could join us. Our tables are full of wonderful food and it is a special time with friends and family.







ElainePG said:


> +1
> 
> What Izzy said... I couldn't have put it better!




Amen!
Happy Thanksgiving, girls! &#129411; [emoji485][emoji39]&#129411;


----------



## megt10

Happy thanksgiving to all! Remember when I was going to have a necklace made by my jeweler? Here it is. I just picked it up and am thrilled with the way it came out. The chain is adjustable and he put a cute charm on the back.


----------



## megt10

megt10 said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all! Remember when I was going to have a necklace made by my jeweler? Here it is. I just picked it up and am thrilled with the way it came out. The chain is adjustable and he put a cute charm on the back.



Here it is on.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Here it is on.



Meg, 
Your necklace is truly lovely. So happy you have it for Thanksgiving. Hope all is going as well as possible.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Here it is on.




Love this...so unique! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Here it is on.


Wow, Meg. This is a stunning and unique piece. Just beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I know it really boils down to what I think, but I want to know what others think.
> Which one do you like better?
> 
> (pic 1 has navy handle)
> (pic 2 has white handle)


If I were buying, I'd go for the second one. They're both gorgeous, but I'd worry about tiring of the first on. What brand are they?


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Here it is on.


 Meg, your necklace is absolutely, stunningly beautiful.  There aren't enough words to praise it!


----------



## barbee

nascar fan said:


> I know it really boils down to what I think, but I want to know what others think.
> Which one do you like better?
> 
> (pic 1 has navy handle)
> (pic 2 has white handle)


 
I agree with Elaine, second pic.  It is very classic!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> If I were buying, I'd go for the second one. They're both gorgeous, but I'd worry about tiring of the first on. What brand are they?


Valentino


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg,
> Your necklace is truly lovely. So happy you have it for Thanksgiving. Hope all is going as well as possible.





skyqueen said:


> Love this...so unique! [emoji173]&#65039;





ElainePG said:


> Wow, Meg. This is a stunning and unique piece. Just beautiful.





barbee said:


> Meg, your necklace is absolutely, stunningly beautiful.  There aren't enough words to praise it!



Thank you ladies so much. I am so happy with the way it turned out. It's been such a busy week I am just now trying to catch up.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg,
> 
> Three faces from Tiger ...





Cilifene said:


> Face 2 ...





Cilifene said:


> Face 3 ... :giggles:



OMG he is adorable! Love the last shot.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Face 3 ... :giggles:





nascar fan said:


> I know it really boils down to what I think, but I want to know what others think.
> Which one do you like better?
> 
> (pic 1 has navy handle)
> (pic 2 has white handle)



Shockingly I love the second one.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Here it is on.



Oh wow Meg, this is stunning! gorgeous....


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> I know it really boils down to what I think, but I want to know what others think.
> Which one do you like better?
> 
> (pic 1 has navy handle)
> (pic 2 has white handle)



Pic 2


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> OMG he is adorable! Love the last shot.





skyqueen said:


> Ferocious! [emoji79]



Thanks Meg and SQ - he really is a great model ....


----------



## Cilifene

Happy thanksgiving ladies .....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Happy thanksgiving ladies .....


Thank you, cilifene!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Happy thanksgiving ladies .....



Many thanks, Cilifene!



megt10 said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all! Remember when I was going to have a necklace made by my jeweler? Here it is. I just picked it up and am thrilled with the way it came out. The chain is adjustable and he put a cute charm on the back.




Thanks, Meg!


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> I know it really boils down to what I think, but I want to know what others think.
> Which one do you like better?
> 
> (pic 1 has navy handle)
> (pic 2 has white handle)



Totally love the first one and think the same of the second. I tend to buy bags so I won't get tired of them so I am not a good judge. Purchase the one you like best. If you want a great impact then buy the first. If going for classic, buy the second. There is no way to lose.

After writing this I went back and looked again. As large as your bag collection is you won't get tired of it because you won't carry it that much. I would buy the first one if my collection was the size of yours. I do love the pop of color. Absolutely I would buy it!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Totally love the first one and think the same of the second. I tend to buy bags so I won't get tired of them so I am not a good judge. Purchase the one you like best. If you want a great impact then buy the first. If going for classic, buy the second. There is no way to lose.
> 
> After writing this I went back and looked again. As large as your bag collection is you won't get tired of it because you won't carry it that much. I would buy the first one if my collection was the size of yours. I do love the pop of color. Absolutely I would buy it!


Hi, Izzy!
Thank you for your thoughts.  I like them both.  I went to Valentino store with the intention of buying the first one.  I put all my things in it.  They actually fit, but with no room to spare.  I also spotted a pair of brown shoes I needed, so I ordered those.  

So she takes the bag and my cc to the back to ring it up.  I'm standing there looking around at all the gorgeousness.  My eyes lock onto a two-tone Rockstud bag - on sale too - and one of the colors matches the shoes I was ordering.  Dang it!  I called her out from the back and we swapped the geometric-pattern bag for the color-block Rockstud bag.

I've sold several from my collections.  I've sold 5 Stams!  I'm too lazy to get the rest out and take an updated picture.  A friend just loves them to death, so I was fine letting them go.  She uses them and enjoys them.
And today I'm going to list a Balenciaga for sale to help fund what I just bought.  
The wheels are always turning!  LOL!
I will upload pics of new ones in a minute.  Need to reboot computer.


----------



## nascar fan

Bag and shoes


----------



## nascar fan

With sides expanded


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3198789
> 
> With sides expanded



Gorgeous Nas!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh wow Meg, this is stunning! gorgeous....


Thank you so much. I am so glad that I had him make it.


nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3198784
> View attachment 3198785
> View attachment 3198787
> 
> Bag and shoes





nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3198789
> 
> With sides expanded



Love the shoes and the bag. Good for you in selling what you aren't using. I have gone down to less than 50 at this point from over 100. I sold a lot through eBay last year but the majority I sent to consignment this year. I was too lazy/busy to list them myself and I knew that if I said I was going to do it I would never get it done. It may not be as profitable, but it sure cleaned out my closet and made space for new things. I did the same with most of my really high heels. My knee just can't take them anymore.


----------



## Cilifene

Here's the empreinte key pouch - so cute to the Twinset...


----------



## Cilifene

I use it as wallet - I don't have many cards and coins is the back zipper room...


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous Nas!


Thanks!  And I love your kitty pictures and the black LV stuff!  That kitty is too cute!



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am so glad that I had him make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shoes and the bag. Good for you in selling what you aren't using. I have gone down to less than 50 at this point from over 100. I sold a lot through eBay last year but the majority I sent to consignment this year. I was too lazy/busy to list them myself and I knew that if I said I was going to do it I would never get it done. It may not be as profitable, but it sure cleaned out my closet and made space for new things. I did the same with most of my really high heels. My knee just can't take them anymore.


Wow!  You've been busy!  I need to get caught up with everyone.  This thread moves so fast.  When I pop in, I'm so far behind it's pitiful.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## megt10

I love it!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I use it as wallet - I don't have many cards and coins is the back zipper room...




Perfect size for a wallet and goes perfect with the Twinsets! Great idea [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3198784
> View attachment 3198785
> View attachment 3198787
> 
> Bag and shoes


The bag and shoes are gorgeous, Nascar. The bag is going to be so perfect for you with the color-blocking... because it's black and brown, it is SUPER versatile. And since it's soft-sided, you won't have to worry about fitting everything into it "just so." Did you say you got it on sale??? *drool*


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Here's the empreinte key pouch - so cute to the Twinset...


They are a beautiful combination, cilifene.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!  And I love your kitty pictures and the black LV stuff!  That kitty is too cute!
> 
> 
> Wow!  You've been busy!  I need to get caught up with everyone.  This thread moves so fast.  When I pop in, I'm so far behind it's pitiful.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.



Thanks Nas  



megt10 said:


> I love it!



Thanks meg, if it was to me 



skyqueen said:


> Perfect size for a wallet and goes perfect with the Twinsets! Great idea [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks SQ  I'm very happy with the Twinset it's easy to use and holds very much.

Thanks Elaine


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3198789
> 
> With sides expanded


Nas, this is a wow bag! And the shoes as well, both are perfect for you. Smart move particularly with an on sale item. Just beautiful and be sure to post a pic when you wear them with one of your outfits. Would love to see it. But I still see you with the first bag as well.  You would look great with it!


----------



## ElainePG

Out with the family for Thanksgiving lunch today, carrying my Red Valentino bow clutch and my Gucci flats. The leather hasn't quite broken in on the shoes yet, so I can't say they're entirely comfortable, but oh, how I love the detailed painting of the pink flowers against the light brown background! Sometimes we suffer a little for style...


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> The bag and shoes are gorgeous, Nascar. The bag is going to be so perfect for you with the color-blocking... because it's black and brown, it is SUPER versatile. And since it's soft-sided, you won't have to worry about fitting everything into it "just so." Did you say you got it on sale??? *drool*


Yes, 40% off!  Shoes and bag on sale.  I just couldn't resist.



Izzy48 said:


> Nas, this is a wow bag! And the shoes as well, both are perfect for you. Smart move particularly with an on sale item. Just beautiful and be sure to post a pic when you wear them with one of your outfits. Would love to see it. But I still see you with the first bag as well.  You would look great with it!


I still want the first one, but hardly anyone likes it, which makes me question why I like it.  Oh well.
The black and brown will go with a lot. 


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Out with the family for Thanksgiving lunch today, carrying my Red Valentino bow clutch and my Gucci flats. The leather hasn't quite broken in on the shoes yet, so I can't say they're entirely comfortable, but oh, how I love the detailed painting of the pink flowers against the light brown background! Sometimes we suffer a little for style...


so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Out with the family for Thanksgiving lunch today, carrying my Red Valentino bow clutch and my Gucci flats. The leather hasn't quite broken in on the shoes yet, so I can't say they're entirely comfortable, but oh, how I love the detailed painting of the pink flowers against the light brown background! Sometimes we suffer a little for style...


Lovely shoes and bag. Hope you had a wonderful time.


nascar fan said:


> Yes, 40% off!  Shoes and bag on sale.  I just couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> I still want the first one, but hardly anyone likes it, which makes me question why I like it.  Oh well.
> The black and brown will go with a lot.
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!



Forget what anyone else says! Go with what you love. The first one has grown on me each time I see the picture. It's certainly more unique. That is a good thing imho.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> They are a beautiful combination, cilifene.



Thanks Elaine 



ElainePG said:


> Out with the family for Thanksgiving lunch today, carrying my Red Valentino bow clutch and my Gucci flats. The leather hasn't quite broken in on the shoes yet, so I can't say they're entirely comfortable, but oh, how I love the detailed painting of the pink flowers against the light brown background! Sometimes we suffer a little for style...



Very nice!!! love both bag and shoes Elaine  I wont suffer for style not anymore if they don't feel 100 % comfy in the store I don't buy, I've made too many wrong buys


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Out with the family for Thanksgiving lunch today, carrying my Red Valentino bow clutch and my Gucci flats. The leather hasn't quite broken in on the shoes yet, so I can't say they're entirely comfortable, but oh, how I love the detailed painting of the pink flowers against the light brown background! Sometimes we suffer a little for style...


Very cute, Elaine and they go perfect together! [emoji173]&#65039;
Hope everyone has recuperated from Thanksgiving!


Remember I posted about my dear friend that is diabetic and broke her leg? She's been in a soft cast for 4 years because of a non healing ulcer on the bottom of her foot. Well...she fell 2 nights ago and broke her wrist. Now she has a cast on her leg and arm. Poor dear came over for Thanksgiving. Some people have the worst luck...say a prayer! [emoji120]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Very cute, Elaine and they go perfect together! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Hope everyone has recuperated from Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> Remember I posted about my dear friend that is diabetic and broke her leg? She's been in a soft cast for 4 years because of a non healing ulcer on the bottom of her foot. Well...she fell 2 nights ago and broke her wrist. Now she has a cast on her leg and arm. Poor dear came over for Thanksgiving. Some people have the worst luck...say a prayer! [emoji120]


Oh, that poor thing! I have her tucked in my heart.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that poor thing! I have her tucked in my heart.




[emoji8]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Very cute, Elaine and they go perfect together! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Hope everyone has recuperated from Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> Remember I posted about my dear friend that is diabetic and broke her leg? She's been in a soft cast for 4 years because of a non healing ulcer on the bottom of her foot. Well...she fell 2 nights ago and broke her wrist. Now she has a cast on her leg and arm. Poor dear came over for Thanksgiving. Some people have the worst luck...say a prayer! [emoji120]



Oh poor friend! 
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Out with the family for Thanksgiving lunch today, carrying my Red Valentino bow clutch and my Gucci flats. The leather hasn't quite broken in on the shoes yet, so I can't say they're entirely comfortable, but oh, how I love the detailed painting of the pink flowers against the light brown background! Sometimes we suffer a little for style...




These are great, Elaine! Love them!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Here's the empreinte key pouch - so cute to the Twinset...[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks perfect with your Empreinte!


----------



## djfmn

megt10 said:


> Here it is on.




Wow Meg that is just gorgeous what a stunning unique piece. I love it. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## djfmn

nascar fan said:


> I know it really boils down to what I think, but I want to know what others think.
> Which one do you like better?
> 
> (pic 1 has navy handle)
> (pic 2 has white handle)



Second one I think you might get tired of the first one. The second is such a classic bag. As you said it boils down to what you think though.


----------



## barbee

This is mainly for Skyqueen, but all of you please feel my pain.  I had been so excited about my Gucci Disco bags from Myhabit, yet had those who warned me that  others had received fakes from them.  I checked the bags very closely with the Disco I already had, and really could not find any differences.  Then a few days ago I had my husband check.  All looked good.  However, he said, I think you will always have a question in your mind.  I said, no, I'm good!  
Then, last night on the Gucci disco thread, a woman had posted her new bag, and somone quickly asked where she had bought it.  The picture was not the best color, so I chalked it up to that.  Then another pic, from someone else was shown, and I started comparing the two, thinking how can you really tell a difference from a pic?  Well, Gucci GG's on the front did not seem exactly the same.  So I got out my old and new, and counted the stitches where the insignia came to a V, and definitely saw a different number of stitches.  The other thing, which I had made myself ignore, was the dust bag.  Different size, different gold color for Gucci, slightly different font--very slight difference.  
I called Myhabit today, and recieved return shipping labels. I am sad, but knowing I paid almost $600 ea for fakes( I will say they are  super fakes)-- I just can't do that. 
So, Skyqueen, if yours has not shipped yet, you may consider cancelling.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> This is mainly for Skyqueen, but all of you please feel my pain.  I had been so excited about my Gucci Disco bags from Myhabit, yet had those who warned me that  others had received fakes from them.  I checked the bags very closely with the Disco I already had, and really could not find any differences.  Then a few days ago I had my husband check.  All looked good.  However, he said, I think you will always have a question in your mind.  I said, no, I'm good!
> Then, last night on the Gucci disco thread, a woman had posted her new bag, and somone quickly asked where she had bought it.  The picture was not the best color, so I chalked it up to that.  Then another pic, from someone else was shown, and I started comparing the two, thinking how can you really tell a difference from a pic?  Well, Gucci GG's on the front did not seem exactly the same.  So I got out my old and new, and counted the stitches where the insignia came to a V, and definitely saw a different number of stitches.  The other thing, which I had made myself ignore, was the dust bag.  Different size, different gold color for Gucci, slightly different font--very slight difference.
> I called Myhabit today, and recieved return shipping labels. I am sad, but knowing I paid almost $600 ea for fakes( I will say they are  super fakes)-- I just can't do that.
> So, Skyqueen, if yours has not shipped yet, you may consider cancelling.



Oh my, barbee I'm SO VERY sorry to hear this!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!! love both bag and shoes Elaine  *I wont suffer for style not anymore if they don't feel 100 % comfy in the store I don't buy, I've made too many wrong buys *


I will still suffer a little on some occasions but mostly these days I only buy what is comfortable too or at least what I hope will be comfortable after a short breaking in period. I went to BF at SCP and wore my new JC booties with the shearling on the top where the toes hit. They were perfectly comfortable for all day standing and walking even though my toes aren't completely healed yet. I am so glad that I bought them. On the other hand, I am in the process of getting rid of anything uncomfortable or heels that are too high and hurt my knee. It has been an eye-opening process to see how many really unwearable shoes I have. I am keep that in mind as I buy anything new.


skyqueen said:


> Very cute, Elaine and they go perfect together! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Hope everyone has recuperated from Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> Remember I posted about my dear friend that is diabetic and broke her leg? She's been in a soft cast for 4 years because of a non healing ulcer on the bottom of her foot. Well...she fell 2 nights ago and broke her wrist. Now she has a cast on her leg and arm. Poor dear came over for Thanksgiving. Some people have the worst luck...say a prayer! [emoji120]


Oh that poor thing. I am so sorry to hear that. I will be adding her to my prayer list.


djfmn said:


> Wow Meg that is just gorgeous what a stunning unique piece. I love it. Enjoy wearing it.


Thanks so much. I wore it Friday and got several compliments on it. I love it.


barbee said:


> This is mainly for Skyqueen, but all of you please feel my pain.  I had been so excited about my Gucci Disco bags from Myhabit, yet had those who warned me that  others had received fakes from them.  I checked the bags very closely with the Disco I already had, and really could not find any differences.  Then a few days ago I had my husband check.  All looked good.  However, he said, I think you will always have a question in your mind.  I said, no, I'm good!
> Then, last night on the Gucci disco thread, a woman had posted her new bag, and somone quickly asked where she had bought it.  The picture was not the best color, so I chalked it up to that.  Then another pic, from someone else was shown, and I started comparing the two, thinking how can you really tell a difference from a pic?  Well, Gucci GG's on the front did not seem exactly the same.  So I got out my old and new, and counted the stitches where the insignia came to a V, and definitely saw a different number of stitches.  The other thing, which I had made myself ignore, was the dust bag.  Different size, different gold color for Gucci, slightly different font--very slight difference.
> I called Myhabit today, and recieved return shipping labels. I am sad, but knowing I paid almost $600 ea for fakes( I will say they are  super fakes)-- I just can't do that.
> So, Skyqueen, if yours has not shipped yet, you may consider cancelling.



Oh, I am so sorry to hear that. Thankfully you found out in time to send it back. Yeah for the ladies at the purse forum.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> This is mainly for Skyqueen, but all of you please feel my pain.  I had been so excited about my Gucci Disco bags from Myhabit, yet had those who warned me that  others had received fakes from them.  I checked the bags very closely with the Disco I already had, and really could not find any differences.  Then a few days ago I had my husband check.  All looked good.  However, he said, I think you will always have a question in your mind.  I said, no, I'm good!
> Then, last night on the Gucci disco thread, a woman had posted her new bag, and somone quickly asked where she had bought it.  The picture was not the best color, so I chalked it up to that.  Then another pic, from someone else was shown, and I started comparing the two, thinking how can you really tell a difference from a pic?  Well, Gucci GG's on the front did not seem exactly the same.  So I got out my old and new, and counted the stitches where the insignia came to a V, and definitely saw a different number of stitches.  The other thing, which I had made myself ignore, was the dust bag.  Different size, different gold color for Gucci, slightly different font--very slight difference.
> I called Myhabit today, and recieved return shipping labels. I am sad, but knowing I paid almost $600 ea for fakes( I will say they are  super fakes)-- I just can't do that.
> So, Skyqueen, if yours has not shipped yet, you may consider cancelling.


Oh dear! I'm worried because I have nothing to compare it to. I'm going to check out the pics. What thread were they posted on?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> This is mainly for Skyqueen, but all of you please feel my pain.  I had been so excited about my Gucci Disco bags from Myhabit, yet had those who warned me that  others had received fakes from them.  I checked the bags very closely with the Disco I already had, and really could not find any differences.  Then a few days ago I had my husband check.  All looked good.  However, he said, I think you will always have a question in your mind.  I said, no, I'm good!
> Then, last night on the Gucci disco thread, a woman had posted her new bag, and somone quickly asked where she had bought it.  The picture was not the best color, so I chalked it up to that.  Then another pic, from someone else was shown, and I started comparing the two, thinking how can you really tell a difference from a pic?  Well, Gucci GG's on the front did not seem exactly the same.  So I got out my old and new, and counted the stitches where the insignia came to a V, and definitely saw a different number of stitches.  The other thing, which I had made myself ignore, was the dust bag.  Different size, different gold color for Gucci, slightly different font--very slight difference.
> I called Myhabit today, and recieved return shipping labels. I am sad, but knowing I paid almost $600 ea for fakes( I will say they are  super fakes)-- I just can't do that.
> So, Skyqueen, if yours has not shipped yet, you may consider cancelling.


Oh, Barbee, that's terrible! I'm so sorry. I'm really glad that you're able to return the bags to My Habit. Are you going to have to pay for return shipping?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I will still suffer a little on some occasions but mostly these days *I only buy what is comfortable too or at least what I hope will be comfortable after a short breaking in period.* I went to BF at SCP and wore my new JC booties with the shearling on the top where the toes hit. They were perfectly comfortable for all day standing and walking even though my toes aren't completely healed yet. I am so glad that I bought them. On the other hand, I am in the process of getting rid of anything uncomfortable or heels that are too high and hurt my knee. It has been an eye-opening process to see how many really unwearable shoes I have. I am keep that in mind as I buy anything new.



I really think these will be comfortable when the leather softens a bit. I certainly hope so! Every other shoe I own is as comfy as bedroom slippers, but I simply could NOT resist these. 

Like you, I've already been through the process of weeding out all shoes that weren't 100% comfortable, but these Gucci shoes were irresistible. My SA sent them to me in a size 6 first, but they were too large so I sent them back; then she sent the 5.5, and they seemed exactly right, except that they rub a tiny bit in the left shoe down by my baby toe. 

As I say, I think it's because the leather is stiff. They weren't cheap (to say the least!) so I hope I haven't made a big mistake. We shall see... I may be crying, and it won't be from foot pain!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Oh dear! I'm worried because I have nothing to compare it to. I'm going to check out the pics. What thread were they posted on?


 
Under Gucci, Gucci Clubhouse first appears at the top.  Then look at the Gucci Disco bag thread.  I just ordered my daughter the  full price red Disco.   Hubby said go for it, we only have one daughter.  Son wants a gun.  Just glad its not the other way around--hahaha!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Barbee, that's terrible! I'm so sorry. I'm really glad that you're able to return the bags to My Habit. Are you going to have to pay for return shipping?


 NO, they sent shipping labels.  Glad I had the boxes, etc.  I had them at UPS by 9:00am!
It was a pleasure dealing with MYhabit, luckily!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I really think these will be comfortable when the leather softens a bit. I certainly hope so! Every other shoe I own is as comfy as bedroom slippers, but I simply could NOT resist these.
> 
> Like you, I've already been through the process of weeding out all shoes that weren't 100% comfortable, but these Gucci shoes were irresistible. My SA sent them to me in a size 6 first, but they were too large so I sent them back; then she sent the 5.5, and they seemed exactly right, except that they rub a tiny bit in the left shoe down by my baby toe.
> 
> As I say, I think it's because the leather is stiff. They weren't cheap (to say the least!) so I hope I haven't made a big mistake. We shall see... I may be crying, and it won't be from foot pain!


Elaine, those shoes are beautiful. I love the blooms collection.  If you have a shoe stretcher, that may do the trick.  Or wear them around the house with heavy socks, that has helped me in the past.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, those shoes are beautiful. I love the blooms collection.  If you have a shoe stretcher, that may do the trick.  *Or wear them around the house with heavy socks, that has helped me in the past*.



It's not that they're too tight... the stiff leather just rubs in one place. So I think wearing them with socks is a *terrific* idea. 

Unfortunately my knee (which is being replaced with a brand new bionic knee in January) is too painful to do much walking on at the moment, but once that's over with I'll definitely quick-march around the house in the shoes with socks, and soften up that leather!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Under Gucci, Gucci Clubhouse first appears at the top.  Then look at the Gucci Disco bag thread.  I just ordered my daughter the  full price red Disco.   Hubby said go for it, we only have one daughter.  Son wants a gun.  *Just glad its not the other way around*--hahaha!



That's funny, barbee!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Under Gucci, Gucci Clubhouse first appears at the top.  Then look at the Gucci Disco bag thread.  I just ordered my daughter the  full price red Disco.   Hubby said go for it, we only have one daughter.  Son wants a gun.  Just glad its not the other way around--hahaha!




Thanks [emoji8]
I may order from Gucci.com directly or skip it. I'm a little turned off by all the fakes. How can a company get away with this? I'm even nervous now about NM, Saks, etc, in case someone returns a fake and its unknowingly resold TO ME!
I had wanted a cute MG mini bucket in flamma, calf leather. Just put a request in to PS Dept. So hard to get but fingers crossed!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Thanks [emoji8]
> I may order from Gucci.com directly or skip it. I'm a little turned off by all the fakes. How can a company get away with this? I'm even nervous now about NM, Saks, etc, in case someone returns a fake and its unknowingly resold TO ME!
> I had wanted a cute MG mini bucket in flamma, calf leather. Just put a request in to PS Dept. So hard to get but fingers crossed!


 
I do love the MG bucket bags, but never attempted to try very hard to get one.   I had a Gucci bucket bag last year, and never received  a comment on it.  When my daughter took it over, she received compliments.  Maybe it's an age thing.... 
After I ordered the red disco today, I checked out the sale site for Gucci, and saw the black studded disco, 40% off.  My husband thinks it looks like rhinestones, does not like it at all, so of course I just ordered it!  He is upstairs watching football, so I text him ..."I can always return it."  Not my fault I don't live by designer stores!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I will still suffer a little on some occasions but mostly these days I only buy what is comfortable too or at least what I hope will be comfortable after a short breaking in period. I went to BF at SCP and wore my new JC booties with the shearling on the top where the toes hit. They were perfectly comfortable for all day standing and walking even though my toes aren't completely healed yet. I am so glad that I bought them. On the other hand, I am in the process of getting rid of anything uncomfortable or heels that are too high and hurt my knee. *It has been an eye-opening process to see how many really unwearable shoes I have. I am keep that in mind as I buy anything new.*
> 
> Oh that poor thing. I am so sorry to hear that. I will be adding her to my prayer list.
> 
> Thanks so much. I wore it Friday and got several compliments on it. I love it.
> 
> 
> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that. Thankfully you found out in time to send it back. Yeah for the ladies at the purse forum.



Good for you Meg! doesn't it feel great to clean out your closet?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks [emoji8]
> I may order from Gucci.com directly or skip it. I'm a little turned off by all the fakes. How can a company get away with this? I'm even nervous now about NM, Saks, etc, in case someone returns a fake and its unknowingly resold TO ME!
> *I had wanted a cute MG mini bucket in flamma, calf leather. Just put a request in to PS Dept. So hard to get but fingers crossed*!



So cute! when will you know if you get it?


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I do love the MG bucket bags, but never attempted to try very hard to get one.   I had a Gucci bucket bag last year, and never received  a comment on it.  When my daughter took it over, she received compliments.  Maybe it's an age thing....
> After I ordered the red disco today, I checked out the sale site for Gucci, and saw the black studded disco, 40% off.  My husband thinks it looks like rhinestones, does not like it at all, so of course I just ordered it!  He is upstairs watching football, so I text him ..."I can always return it."  Not my fault I don't live by designer stores!


 


Cilifene said:


> Good for you Meg! doesn't it feel great to clean out your closet?


I saw the black studded Disco, Barbee...so cute! Wish the red one was on sale! I have too many black bags................
Post a pic when you get it!

Cilifene...I contacted PS Dept. and they found one in about an hour. I bought it. You pay a small fee but it's worth it!
(Sorry...wrong quote)


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I do love the MG bucket bags, but never attempted to try very hard to get one.   I had a Gucci bucket bag last year, and never received  a comment on it.  When my daughter took it over, she received compliments.  Maybe it's an age thing....
> After I ordered the red disco today, I checked out the sale site for Gucci, and saw the black studded disco, 40% off.  My husband thinks it looks like rhinestones, does not like it at all, so of course I just ordered it!  He is upstairs watching football, so I text him ..."I can always return it."  Not my fault I don't live by designer stores!


40% off is great! Would love to see a model shot of the bag... somehow I can't picture it with studs. Are they gold studs, or silver studs?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I saw the black studded Disco, Barbee...so cute! Wish the red one was on sale! I have too many black bags................
> Post a pic when you get it!
> 
> Cilifene...*I contacted PS Dept. and they found one in about an hour*. I bought it. You pay a small fee but it's worth it!
> (Sorry...wrong quote)



Great news, skyqueen... can't wait to see a model shot!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Great news, skyqueen... can't wait to see a model shot!




Thanks, Elaine...hope I like it [emoji57]


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Good for you Meg! doesn't it feel great to clean out your closet?


Yes, it feels great. It's a long process. I did my sweaters over the weekend and sweater dresses as well. From my collection you would guess I lived in the NE instead of SoCal. I got rid of about 30% and did a first culling of my shawls but will need to revisit those again. I was too tired by then to have the time and patience to do more. I still need to do my scarves as well but since the girl is coming at noon tomorrow I won't have time for that. My guess is that I will have one more round the end of this year or the first of next year.


ElainePG said:


> I really think these will be comfortable when the leather softens a bit. I certainly hope so! Every other shoe I own is as comfy as bedroom slippers, but I simply could NOT resist these.
> 
> Like you, I've already been through the process of weeding out all shoes that weren't 100% comfortable, but these Gucci shoes were irresistible. My SA sent them to me in a size 6 first, but they were too large so I sent them back; then she sent the 5.5, and they seemed exactly right, except that they rub a tiny bit in the left shoe down by my baby toe.
> 
> As I say, I think it's because the leather is stiff. They weren't cheap (to say the least!) so I hope I haven't made a big mistake. We shall see... I may be crying, and it won't be from foot pain!



Have you tried a little Vaseline where the shoe rubs? I have found that works nicely. In the meantime wear a padded bandaid on the toe that rubs.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> 40% off is great! Would love to see a model shot of the bag... somehow I can't picture it with studs. Are they gold studs, or silver studs?


 
I think the studs are silver, but not sure!  Will send a pic when I receive. Studs are just on the GG's.
Maybe I need to learn how to send pics from sources other than my own(!)


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *Have you tried a little Vaseline where the shoe rubs?* I have found that works nicely. In the meantime wear a padded bandaid on the toe that rubs.



What a terrific idea, Meg! I'll try it.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I think the studs are silver, but not sure!  Will send a pic when I receive. Studs are just on the GG's.
> Maybe I need to learn how to send pics from sources other than my own(!)


Oh, that sounds FABulous, barber!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I saw the black studded Disco, Barbee...so cute! Wish the red one was on sale! I have too many black bags................
> Post a pic when you get it!
> 
> Cilifene...I contacted PS Dept. and *they found one in about an hour*. I bought it. You pay a small fee but it's worth it!
> (Sorry...wrong quote)



That's great, I'm happy for you SQ


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> That's great, I'm happy for you SQ


Just got an email...should arrive tomorrow! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just got an email...should arrive tomorrow! [emoji173]&#65039;


Excited to see a model shot! Is it the one that's reversible?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just got an email...should arrive tomorrow! [emoji173]&#65039;



Did you get it?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Great news, skyqueen... can't wait to see a model shot!


 


Cilifene said:


> Did you get it?


Finally opened my MG mini bucket today. Absolutely perfect and a great true red. I like the mini size better then the large, it's big enough. Had the perfect martini bag charm, too! (Thank you, Izzy!!!)


----------



## oreo713

Hi everyone.....I've been lurking when I have time as I really didn't have much to add.  Major dental work....replacing caps that, oh well, not worth discussing and it's using up all my GIFTS TO MYSELF FUND money...lol

I want to wish everybody, I mean everybody even if you're not celebrating, a very Happy and Healthy Hanukkah and Holiday Season....that includes:  Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy New Year, and anything and every other winter holiday I may have overlooked  (trying really hard to be PC)

*Happy Latkas to all!!!!*crayola.com/~/media/Crayola/Crafts/crafts/335.jpg?h=444&mh=762&mw=645&w=645


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Finally opened my MG mini bucket today. Absolutely perfect and a great true red. I like the mini size better then the large, it's big enough. Had the perfect martini bag charm, too! (Thank you, Izzy!!!)



Really do like your bag even better than the larger black one you have. The champagne glass looks great on this!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone.....I've been lurking when I have time as I really didn't have much to add.  Major dental work....replacing caps that, oh well, not worth discussing and it's using up all my GIFTS TO MYSELF FUND money...lol
> 
> I want to wish everybody, I mean everybody even if you're not celebrating, a very Happy and Healthy Hanukkah and Holiday Season....that includes:  Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy New Year, and anything and every other winter holiday I may have overlooked  (trying really hard to be PC)
> 
> *Happy Latkas to all!!!!*crayola.com/~/media/Crayola/Crafts/crafts/335.jpg?h=444&mh=762&mw=645&w=645




Thank you and the same to you!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Finally opened my MG mini bucket today. Absolutely perfect and a great true red. I like the mini size better then the large, it's big enough. Had the perfect martini bag charm, too! (Thank you, Izzy!!!)


It's charming, skyqueen, and so perfect with your LV stole. A perfect match!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone.....I've been lurking when I have time as I really didn't have much to add.  Major dental work....replacing caps that, oh well, not worth discussing and it's using up all my GIFTS TO MYSELF FUND money...lol
> 
> I want to wish everybody, I mean everybody even if you're not celebrating, a very Happy and Healthy Hanukkah and Holiday Season....that includes:  Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy New Year, and anything and every other winter holiday I may have overlooked  (trying really hard to be PC)
> 
> *Happy Latkas to all!!!!*crayola.com/~/media/Crayola/Crafts/crafts/335.jpg?h=444&mh=762&mw=645&w=645


Happy Hannukah, oreo, and anyone else who celebrates... we had latkes tonight! Such an indulgence. I *never* serve potatoes (too many carbs) but after all, it's just once a year, right?:giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Finally opened my MG mini bucket today. Absolutely perfect and a great true red. I like the mini size better then the large, it's big enough. Had the perfect martini bag charm, too! (Thank you, Izzy!!!)



LOVE it SQ! just perfect with the leo stole .. Very cute charm....
Do you have three MG bucket bags?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone.....I've been lurking when I have time as I really didn't have much to add.  Major dental work....replacing caps that, oh well, not worth discussing and it's using up all my GIFTS TO MYSELF FUND money...lol
> 
> I want to wish everybody, I mean everybody even if you're not celebrating, a very Happy and Healthy Hanukkah and Holiday Season....that includes:  Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy New Year, and anything and every other winter holiday I may have overlooked  (trying really hard to be PC)
> 
> *Happy Latkas to all!!!!*crayola.com/~/media/Crayola/Crafts/crafts/335.jpg?h=444&mh=762&mw=645&w=645



Thanks Oreo, and the same to you. Hope you dental work is going okay


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Happy Hannukah, oreo, and anyone else who celebrates... we had latkes tonight! Such an indulgence. I *never* serve potatoes (too many carbs) but after all, it's just once a year, right?:giggles:



Elaine, do you still love your Cap bb?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone.....I've been lurking when I have time as I really didn't have much to add.  Major dental work....replacing caps that, oh well, not worth discussing and it's using up all my GIFTS TO MYSELF FUND money...lol
> 
> I want to wish everybody, I mean everybody even if you're not celebrating, a very Happy and Healthy Hanukkah and Holiday Season....that includes:  Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy New Year, and anything and every other winter holiday I may have overlooked  (trying really hard to be PC)
> 
> *Happy Latkas to all!!!!*crayola.com/~/media/Crayola/Crafts/crafts/335.jpg?h=444&mh=762&mw=645&w=645


Been there...I've had 16 crowns/bridges/implants done in the last 2 years. Just miserable and expensive, I feel sorry for you!
On a happy note...Happy Hanukkah to you!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Really do like your bag even better than the larger black one you have. The champagne glass looks great on this!


Love the bag charm, Izzy!



ElainePG said:


> It's charming, skyqueen, and so perfect with your LV stole. A perfect match!


Thanks, Elaine!



Cilifene said:


> LOVE it SQ! just perfect with the leo stole .. Very cute charm....
> Do you have three MG bucket bags?


The bag does go great with the Leo stole...I also have a lovely H scarf that goes well, too!
This is my second MG bag......................


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, do you still love your Cap bb?


I really DO love it, cilifene! Usually I switch out my bag every week, but I used the capucines for an entire month. Then it was time to give one of my other bags a chance!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I really DO love it, cilifene! Usually I switch out my bag every week, but I used the capucines for an entire month. Then it was time to give one of my other bags a chance!



I'm so happy to hear that Elaine, since it's your first LV


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> Happy Hannukah, oreo, and anyone else who celebrates... we had latkes tonight! Such an indulgence. I *never* serve potatoes (too many carbs) but after all, it's just once a year, right?:giggles:



Happy Hanukah!  We haven't celebrated with the grandchildren yet...but will this week!

Elaine...surely you can indulge a bit more than once a year!  Carbs are ok once in a while!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I'm so happy to hear that Elaine, since it's your first LV


Maybe there will be another one some day, cilifene. But since I'm still getting over the sticker shock of the Capucines, it will probably be a while!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Happy Hanukah!  We haven't celebrated with the grandchildren yet...but will this week!
> 
> Elaine...surely you can indulge a bit more than once a year!  Carbs are ok once in a while!


Oh, bisbee, I certainly indulge in carbs more often than once a year... at the very least, there's always matzoh brei for Passover! And let's not forget coconut macaroons!


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, Happy Hanukah! Wishing you the best.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, Happy Hanukah! Wishing you the best.


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> Happy Hannukah, oreo, and anyone else who celebrates... we had latkes tonight! Such an indulgence. I *never* serve potatoes (too many carbs) but after all, it's just once a year, right?:giggles:



We also had latkes last night and they were delicious. We decided to make enough for 3 nights so I am planning to indulge for three nights in a row. Oh well you are right Elaine it is just once a year and I did play tennis doubles on Saturday morning and then decided to play singles with a young man who plays in the community doubles tennis. He is a really good player so he gave me a real workout. Felt that might make up for some of the latkes I am eating and thoroughly enjoying. 

Happy Hannukah to all those who are celebrating.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Maybe there will be another one some day, cilifene. But since I'm still getting over the sticker shock of the Capucines, it will probably be a while!:giggles:



I hear you  Caps are very expensive  
There will be a PM size in spring 2016 and it'll come with a strap I guess a shorter strap not for cross body. 
I'm not going for the new PM though! it'll be around same size as my Alma PM and have to minimize similar size and color otherwise they don't come out enough.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> We also had latkes last night and they were delicious. We decided to make enough for 3 nights so I am planning to indulge for three nights in a row. Oh well you are right Elaine it is just once a year and I did play tennis doubles on Saturday morning and then decided to play singles with a young man who plays in the community doubles tennis. He is a really good player so he gave me a real workout. Felt that might make up for some of the latkes I am eating and thoroughly enjoying.
> 
> Happy Hannukah to all those who are celebrating.



djfmn, with all that tennis it sounds as though you worked off all YOUR latkes, as well as a few of MINE! You must be a super good tennis player!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I hear you  Caps are very expensive
> There will be a PM size in spring 2016 and it'll come with a strap I guess a shorter strap not for cross body.
> I'm not going for the new PM though! it'll be around same size as my Alma PM and have to minimize similar size and color otherwise they don't come out enough.


I don't think the new PM would be good for me... I'm in love with the one I have! The cross body strap is exactly the right length, so the bag hits at the perfect place on my hip. And the bag is just the right size. It's small, but everything fits in it as long as I carry my small Prada wallet. Plus, it is light weight. (And of course the gorgeous red color... how could we forget that???)


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I don't think the new PM would be good for me... I'm in love with the one I have! The cross body strap is exactly the right length, so the bag hits at the perfect place on my hip. And the bag is just the right size. It's small, but everything fits in it as long as I carry my small Prada wallet. Plus, it is light weight. (And of course the gorgeous red color... how could we forget that???)



GORGEOUS photo Elaine.. 
Yeah, bb is absolutely the right size for you dear  the weight can be an issue even on the future PM size it sure is on the MM.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Finally opened my MG mini bucket today. Absolutely perfect and a great true red. I like the mini size better then the large, it's big enough. Had the perfect martini bag charm, too! (Thank you, Izzy!!!)


SQ, I love the bag and your charm looks perfect on it. The color is just stunning.


oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone.....I've been lurking when I have time as I really didn't have much to add.  Major dental work....replacing caps that, oh well, not worth discussing and it's using up all my GIFTS TO MYSELF FUND money...lol
> 
> I want to wish everybody, I mean everybody even if you're not celebrating, a very Happy and Healthy Hanukkah and Holiday Season....that includes:  Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy New Year, and anything and every other winter holiday I may have overlooked  (trying really hard to be PC)
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Latkas to all!!!!*crayola.com/~/media/Crayola/Crafts/crafts/335.jpg?h=444&mh=762&mw=645&w=645


Oh Oreo, I am so sorry to hear this. It is such a major expense, but necessary. I have a dental appointment this Friday and I think I am going to need to have some work done as I have been having some tooth pain. Ugh. Happy Hanukkah to everyone who is celebrating. 


bisbee said:


> Happy Hanukah!  We haven't celebrated with the grandchildren yet...but will this week!
> 
> Elaine...surely you can indulge a bit more than once a year!  Carbs are ok once in a while!


Happy Hanukah to you too. We have been so busy this year that we haven't opened any gifts too tired by the end of the day.


ElainePG said:


> I don't think the new PM would be good for me... I'm in love with the one I have! The cross body strap is exactly the right length, so the bag hits at the perfect place on my hip. And the bag is just the right size. It's small, but everything fits in it as long as I carry my small Prada wallet. Plus, it is light weight. (And of course the gorgeous red color... how could we forget that???)


I love this Elaine. What a stunning color.


----------



## Cilifene

Black on black...


----------



## Cilifene

Bal Town rose gold hw - LV empreinte key pouch gold hw.


----------



## Cilifene

Close up......


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Black on black...





Cilifene said:


> Bal Town rose gold hw - LV empreinte key pouch gold hw.





Cilifene said:


> Close up......



Love the pictures!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Love the pictures!



Thanks Meg, - btw, how is Nick?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Black on black...





Cilifene said:


> Bal Town rose gold hw - LV empreinte key pouch gold hw.





Cilifene said:


> Close up......



They look just amazing together, cilifene. The gold hw of the LV blends perfectly with the rose gold hw of the Bal. So sophisticated!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> They look just amazing together, cilifene. The gold hw of the LV blends perfectly with the rose gold hw of the Bal. So sophisticated!



Thanks Elaine


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg, - btw, how is Nick?



He has been doing really well up until this morning. The hospice vet will be coming out tomorrow at 2 pm to evaluate him and we will have to decide if it is time. He was clearly in pain this morning and that was the first time that I have noticed that, and believe me, I watch him like a hawk as I don't want him to suffer. I gave him his meds earlier than normal and it helped some. I have noticed that he is breathing more through his mouth as I think the tumor has gotten larger making it harder to breath through his nose. No one expected that he would live this long and I am so grateful to have had the extra time with him to spoil him that I didn't get with Beau.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> He has been doing really well up until this morning. The hospice vet will be coming out tomorrow at 2 pm to evaluate him and we will have to decide if it is time. He was clearly in pain this morning and that was the first time that I have noticed that, and believe me, I watch him like a hawk as I don't want him to suffer. I gave him his meds earlier than normal and it helped some. I have noticed that he is breathing more through his mouth as I think the tumor has gotten larger making it harder to breath through his nose. No one expected that he would live this long and I am so grateful to have had the extra time with him to spoil him that I didn't get with Beau.



Awww megt I am sorry for this; I am happy he enjoyed his life longer than anyone anticipated.  You'll know the right thing to do.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> He has been doing really well up until this morning. The hospice vet will be coming out tomorrow at 2 pm to evaluate him and we will have to decide if it is time. He was clearly in pain this morning and that was the first time that I have noticed that, and believe me, I watch him like a hawk as I don't want him to suffer. I gave him his meds earlier than normal and it helped some. I have noticed that he is breathing more through his mouth as I think the tumor has gotten larger making it harder to breath through his nose. No one expected that he would live this long and I am so grateful to have had the extra time with him to spoil him that I didn't get with Beau.


Sending you moral support, Meg. This is so very difficult, but (as chessmont said) if this is the right time, you'll know it. I'm really glad you have a committed vet who will come to your house, and who Nick trusts.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Awww megt I am sorry for this; I am happy he enjoyed his life longer than anyone anticipated.  You'll know the right thing to do.





ElainePG said:


> Sending you moral support, Meg. This is so very difficult, but (as chessmont said) if this is the right time, you'll know it. I'm really glad you have a committed vet who will come to your house, and who Nick trusts.



Thank you ladies. At the moment at least I seem to be doing pretty well. Aside from the stomach trouble all this has given me. Not sure how I will be tomorrow, but I feel like I have gone through a lot of the grief process already. I know it will come again but having had the gift of extra time I hope will soften the blow when it happens. I sent Katy my massage therapist a text to let her know as she asked if she could be here when it happened. I let her know that it's not certain but since she is scheduled at 3 she could come an hour earlier. She really loves Nick and he loves her.


----------



## bisbee

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. At the moment at least I seem to be doing pretty well. Aside from the stomach trouble all this has given me. Not sure how I will be tomorrow, but I feel like I have gone through a lot of the grief process already. I know it will come again but having had the gift of extra time I hope will soften the blow when it happens. I sent Katy my massage therapist a text to let her know as she asked if she could be here when it happened. I let her know that it's not certain but since she is scheduled at 3 she could come an hour earlier. She really loves Nick and he loves her.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> He has been doing really well up until this morning. The hospice vet will be coming out tomorrow at 2 pm to evaluate him and we will have to decide if it is time. He was clearly in pain this morning and that was the first time that I have noticed that, and believe me, I watch him like a hawk as I don't want him to suffer. I gave him his meds earlier than normal and it helped some. I have noticed that he is breathing more through his mouth as I think the tumor has gotten larger making it harder to breath through his nose. No one expected that he would live this long and I am so grateful to have had the extra time with him to spoil him that I didn't get with Beau.





megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. At the moment at least I seem to be doing pretty well. Aside from the stomach trouble all this has given me. Not sure how I will be tomorrow, but I feel like I have gone through a lot of the grief process already. I know it will come again but having had the gift of extra time I hope will soften the blow when it happens. I sent Katy my massage therapist a text to let her know as she asked if she could be here when it happened. I let her know that it's not certain but since she is scheduled at 3 she could come an hour earlier. She really loves Nick and he loves her.



Oh Meg, what can I say.... Lots of caring hugs from Denmark  you are very often in my thoughts....


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


>





Cilifene said:


> Oh Meg, what can I say.... Lots of caring hugs from Denmark  you are very often in my thoughts....



Thank you ladies so much. Your thoughts and kindness are so appreciated.


----------



## djfmn

megt10 said:


> He has been doing really well up until this morning. The hospice vet will be coming out tomorrow at 2 pm to evaluate him and we will have to decide if it is time. He was clearly in pain this morning and that was the first time that I have noticed that, and believe me, I watch him like a hawk as I don't want him to suffer. I gave him his meds earlier than normal and it helped some. I have noticed that he is breathing more through his mouth as I think the tumor has gotten larger making it harder to breath through his nose. No one expected that he would live this long and I am so grateful to have had the extra time with him to spoil him that I didn't get with Beau.



Oh Meg my heart goes out to you. I know how difficult this is as I went through this earlier this year. I am so pleased you have had extra time and you were able to spoil him that really helps.

Hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. At the moment at least I seem to be doing pretty well. Aside from the stomach trouble all this has given me. Not sure how I will be tomorrow, but I feel like I have gone through a lot of the grief process already. I know it will come again but having had the gift of extra time I hope will soften the blow when it happens. I sent Katy my massage therapist a text to let her know as she asked if she could be here when it happened. I let her know that it's not certain but since she is scheduled at 3 she could come an hour earlier. She really loves Nick and he loves her.



Not much more to say really, at this point in time, just letting you know you and Nick are in my thoughts. I know you are glad to have had the extra time and it has been a good one, which is so precious. All the best to you for what you are about to go through. More hugs from Scandinavia on their way to you.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> SQ, I love the bag and your charm looks perfect on it. The color is just stunning.


Thanks Meg...hopefully get to wear it this weekend!



Cilifene said:


> Bal Town rose gold hw - LV empreinte key pouch gold hw.


Stunning!



megt10 said:


> He has been doing really well up until this morning. The hospice vet will be coming out tomorrow at 2 pm to evaluate him and we will have to decide if it is time. He was clearly in pain this morning and that was the first time that I have noticed that, and believe me, I watch him like a hawk as I don't want him to suffer. I gave him his meds earlier than normal and it helped some. I have noticed that he is breathing more through his mouth as I think the tumor has gotten larger making it harder to breath through his nose. No one expected that he would live this long and I am so grateful to have had the extra time with him to spoil him that I didn't get with Beau.


How awful...especially around the holidays! But you are doing the right, most loving thing. Sending you love, thoughts and prayers! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji120]


----------



## megt10

Thank you ladies. Nick was put to sleep this afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. Now I am beat, the house is quiet, too quiet and I am going to go to bed.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. Nick was put to sleep this afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. Now I am beat, the house is quiet, too quiet and I am going to go to bed.



Dear Meg, I'm so relieved that it went so slow and gentle as you describe!!! I know the very beaten exhausting feeling - hope you'll have a good night sleep dear 
Many hugs..


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Dear Meg, I'm so relieved that it went so slow and gentle as you describe!!! I know the very beaten exhausting feeling - hope you'll have a good night sleep dear
> Many hugs..



Thank you, C. I slept well and overslept without Nick waking me up this morning. I have to take my MIL to a cardiologist appointment. I just had time to have a cup of coffee and order a plaque for Nick that I have had on my Amazon wish list as it was just perfect and the picture even looks like Nick, but I needed to have the dates. The house is very quiet. Somehow I am at least for now, doing much better than I did when Beau was put to sleep. I think some of it has to do with the fact that I did a lot of grieving when I first found out he had cancer and the rest of it has to do with how well the process of putting him to sleep went. It really was a beautiful experience. I highly recommend Lap of Love for all of you that have pets and live in an area their service is available. I am just so grateful for the way that it was done. Here is a picture of Nick and me. This is when he was sedated and we were waiting for the sedation to kick in. I just snuggled him close and told him how much I loved him and that Beau was waiting for him and that everything was going to be okay.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you, C. I slept well and overslept without Nick waking me up this morning. I have to take my MIL to a cardiologist appointment. I just had time to have a cup of coffee and order a plaque for Nick that I have had on my Amazon wish list as it was just perfect and the picture even looks like Nick, but I needed to have the dates. The house is very quiet. Somehow I am at least for now, doing much better than I did when Beau was put to sleep. I think some of it has to do with the fact that *I did a lot of grieving when I first found out he had cancer *and the rest of it has to do with how well the process of putting him to sleep went. It really was a beautiful experience. I highly recommend Lap of Love for all of you that have pets and live in an area their service is available. I am just so grateful for the way that it was done. Here is a picture of Nick and me. This is when he was sedated and we were waiting for the sedation to kick in. I just snuggled him close and told him how much I loved him and that Beau was waiting for him and that everything was going to be okay.



I think that is correct Meg! and it is so important that it is a beautiful and quiet experience. 
More hugs to you Meg....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks Meg...hopefully get to wear it this weekend!
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> How awful...especially around the holidays! But you are doing the right, most loving thing. Sending you love, thoughts and prayers! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji120]



Thanks dear


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. Nick was put to sleep this afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. Now I am beat, the house is quiet, too quiet and I am going to go to bed.


 


megt10 said:


> Thank you, C. I slept well and overslept without Nick waking me up this morning. I have to take my MIL to a cardiologist appointment. I just had time to have a cup of coffee and order a plaque for Nick that I have had on my Amazon wish list as it was just perfect and the picture even looks like Nick, but I needed to have the dates. The house is very quiet. Somehow I am at least for now, doing much better than I did when Beau was put to sleep. I think some of it has to do with the fact that I did a lot of grieving when I first found out he had cancer and the rest of it has to do with how well the process of putting him to sleep went. It really was a beautiful experience. I highly recommend Lap of Love for all of you that have pets and live in an area their service is available. I am just so grateful for the way that it was done. Here is a picture of Nick and me. This is when he was sedated and we were waiting for the sedation to kick in. I just snuggled him close and told him how much I loved him and that Beau was waiting for him and that everything was going to be okay.


I'm so terribly sorry, Meg...but as I said before, you did the kindest, most loving thing for darling Nick! I'm so glad you found Lap of Love...anything to make an unbearable situation, more bearable. I still think little Misha came into your life for a reason...for love and comfort in times like this. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, C. I slept well and overslept without Nick waking me up this morning. I have to take my MIL to a cardiologist appointment. I just had time to have a cup of coffee and order a plaque for Nick that I have had on my Amazon wish list as it was just perfect and the picture even looks like Nick, but I needed to have the dates. The house is very quiet. Somehow I am at least for now, doing much better than I did when Beau was put to sleep. I think some of it has to do with the fact that I did a lot of grieving when I first found out he had cancer and the rest of it has to do with how well the process of putting him to sleep went. It really was a beautiful experience. I highly recommend Lap of Love for all of you that have pets and live in an area their service is available. I am just so grateful for the way that it was done. Here is a picture of Nick and me. This is when he was sedated and we were waiting for the sedation to kick in. I just snuggled him close and told him how much I loved him and that Beau was waiting for him and that everything was going to be okay.


My eyes filled with tears as I looked at this photo, Meg. It is so very hard to say good bye. You were very wise to gather all the support and resources necessary to help Nick cross the rainbow bridge peacefuly, without fear.


----------



## chessmont

I am so sorry megt - I too, teared up at the beautiful photo, the love just shines out of it.  You did the right, but most difficult thing for him.  RIP Nick.


----------



## eliwon

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. Nick was put to sleep this afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. Now I am beat, the house is quiet, too quiet and I am going to go to bed.



What a beautiful boy he was Meg, you have been so blessed to have enjoyed his company, love and have had fun being together. You have been strong and considerate and put his needs before your own wish to keep him for just a little longer.  Strange feeling so strongly about this, me being so far away and not knowing you or Nick at all, apart form having gotten to know you through tPF. Still, I think we all share a common love and recognise our own love for someone special in our lives, being two- or fourlegged ones. All the best to you and your family on a sad day like this, you did well and must rest after this ordain. Bless you - I think all our hearts go out to you tonight.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Thank you, C. I slept well and overslept without Nick waking me up this morning. I have to take my MIL to a cardiologist appointment. I just had time to have a cup of coffee and order a plaque for Nick that I have had on my Amazon wish list as it was just perfect and the picture even looks like Nick, but I needed to have the dates. The house is very quiet. Somehow I am at least for now, doing much better than I did when Beau was put to sleep. I think some of it has to do with the fact that I did a lot of grieving when I first found out he had cancer and the rest of it has to do with how well the process of putting him to sleep went. It really was a beautiful experience. I highly recommend Lap of Love for all of you that have pets and live in an area their service is available. I am just so grateful for the way that it was done. Here is a picture of Nick and me. This is when he was sedated and we were waiting for the sedation to kick in. I just snuggled him close and told him how much I loved him and that Beau was waiting for him and that everything was going to be okay.


Meg, how strong you are.  I am crying just looking at the picture.  I just don't know what to say.  
I can only hope I am that strong when Monet goes.  I am expecting it any day.  I have had time to cry and worry and try to plan, but it hasn't helped.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## oreo713

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((MEG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

No words, just hugs.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. Nick was put to sleep this afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. Now I am beat, the house is quiet, too quiet and I am going to go to bed.


 
I am just so so sorry for the loss of such a dear friend, Meg.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I think that is correct Meg! and it is so important that it is a beautiful and quiet experience.
> More hugs to you Meg....


Thank you, C. 


skyqueen said:


> I'm so terribly sorry, Meg...but as I said before, you did the kindest, most loving thing for darling Nick! I'm so glad you found Lap of Love...anything to make an unbearable situation, more bearable. I still think little Misha came into your life for a reason...for love and comfort in times like this. [emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks, SQ. I agree Misha was meant to be with me. I can't imagine going through everything that I have the past few years from the health stuff to losing both Beau and now Nick without him. He has been very subdued since Nick was put to sleep almost listless. It has been a past due for his senior wellness visit and so I have scheduled that for Monday. It may be just getting used to being the only dog in the house, but I need to put my mind at ease and make sure there is nothing wrong with him. I just couldn't bear it if anything was wrong with him. I have had him for only 3 years at the end of the month, but he has become my little furry soulmate. 


ElainePG said:


> My eyes filled with tears as I looked at this photo, Meg. It is so very hard to say good bye. You were very wise to gather all the support and resources necessary to help Nick cross the rainbow bridge peacefuly, without fear.


Thank you so much, Elaine. It was the best a horrible situation could be. The vet took her time, there was no rush and when she took him out it was in a little round basket that had covers on it and a blanket for him. He looked so peaceful. All of the Princess and Misha went to look at him in the basket and smelled him one last time.


chessmont said:


> I am so sorry megt - I too, teared up at the beautiful photo, the love just shines out of it.  You did the right, but most difficult thing for him.  RIP Nick.


Thank you, Chessmont. While it never gets any easier this was done so well that it was bearable. 


eliwon said:


> What a beautiful boy he was Meg, you have been so blessed to have enjoyed his company, love and have had fun being together. You have been strong and considerate and put his needs before your own wish to keep him for just a little longer.  Strange feeling so strongly about this, me being so far away and not knowing you or Nick at all, apart form having gotten to know you through tPF. Still, I think we all share a common love and recognise our own love for someone special in our lives, being two- or fourlegged ones. All the best to you and your family on a sad day like this, you did well and must rest after this ordain. Bless you - I think all our hearts go out to you tonight.



Thank you, Eliwon. He was the most beautiful boy.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Meg, how strong you are.  I am crying just looking at the picture.  I just don't know what to say.
> I can only hope I am that strong when Monet goes.  I am expecting it any day.  I have had time to cry and worry and try to plan, but it hasn't helped.
> My thoughts are with you.


Oh Nascar I am so sorry to hear about Monet. My thoughts and prayers are with you too. It is the worst part of having fur kids they just don't live long enough.


oreo713 said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((MEG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> No words, just hugs.


Thank you, Oreo. Hoping for a better 2016 for both of us.


barbee said:


> I am just so so sorry for the loss of such a dear friend, Meg.



Thank you Barbee.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Oh Nascar I am so sorry to hear about Monet. My thoughts and prayers are with you too. It is the worst part of having fur kids they just don't live long enough.
> 
> Thank you, Oreo. Hoping for a better 2016 for both of us.
> 
> 
> Thank you Barbee.


Thanks, Meg.
Monet is 18.  I've had him since he was about 6 months old.
I love him so much that I used to seriously wonder if I could clone him.  That's crazy.


----------



## chessmont

nascar fan said:


> Thanks, Meg.
> Monet is 18.  I've had him since he was about 6 months old.
> I love him so much that I used to seriously wonder if I could clone him.  That's crazy.



You are so lucky to have him for 18 years!  Hopefully as many more as possible!  IS Monet a cat or a dog?


----------



## nascar fan

chessmont said:


> You are so lucky to have him for 18 years!  Hopefully as many more as possible!  IS Monet a cat or a dog?


Monet


----------



## chessmont

nascar fan said:


> Monet



Handsome fellow!  Looks great for his age!


----------



## nascar fan

chessmont said:


> Handsome fellow!  Looks great for his age!


That was about a year ago.
Yes, he's very handsome.    He knows it, too.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Meg, how strong you are.  I am crying just looking at the picture.  I just don't know what to say.
> I can only hope I am that strong when Monet goes.  I am expecting it any day.  I have had time to cry and worry and try to plan, but it hasn't helped.
> My thoughts are with you.



Oh Nas, hugs to you too dear - It's never easy though we do know the time comes.
I lost two of my cats this year.


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Oh Nas, hugs to you too dear - It's never easy though we do know the time comes.
> I lost two of my cats this year.


Oh no!  I'm so sorry.  I hate to hear that.
The pictures not too far back, the one yawning, is that one that went to heaven, or is that a new one?


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Oh no!  I'm so sorry.  I hate to hear that.
> The pictures not too far back, the one yawning, is that one that went to heaven, or is that a new one?



Thanks Nas, the yawning is young and very well thanks.

It was the oldest, the two Burmese at 11 and 12 years. 

The ones we have now are Cornish Rex Baby Tiger at two and Siamese Ymer at four years - Ymer got all his teeth removed cause of calici virus. He has never been better!  

Here they are - the two kings that rules the castle now


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Nas, the yawning is young and very well thanks.
> 
> It was the oldest, the two Burmese at 11 and 12 years.
> 
> The ones we have now are Cornish Rex Baby Tiger at two and Siamese Ymer at four years - Ymer got all his teeth removed cause of calici virus. He has never been better!
> 
> Here they are - the two kings that rules the castle now



2 beautiful kings!  I like the Oriental breeds I have an Oriental Shorthair marked like a chocolate point Siamese.  They definitely have big personalities!


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Nas, the yawning is young and very well thanks.
> 
> It was the oldest, the two Burmese at 11 and 12 years.
> 
> The ones we have now are Cornish Rex Baby Tiger at two and Siamese Ymer at four years - Ymer got all his teeth removed cause of calici virus. He has never been better!
> 
> Here they are - the two kings that rules the castle now


How regal!
Does the grayish one have blue eyes?  
They are both quite stunning.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Monet



He is gorgeous. I totally understand seriously considering cloning. I had a cockapoo named Gypsy. She was my grade to grad school dog. I took her with me to college so I missed the dorm experience and to Boston. She was 19 when I finally had to put her to sleep. I really felt like I was going to die. I would have done anything for her. If cloning had been an option I would have done it in a heartbeat. I feel that way about Misha too. He is 10 and even though I have had him a bit less than 3 years I can't imagine him not being with me. He has helped me through so much. Funny Katy loved Nick so much for his independent ways and how unobtrusive he always was. I did too and he was the perfect dog especially while I was still working, but after finding Misha and his in your face I need to be with my momma ways he is exactly what I need and want at this stage of my life. Funny I don't think that I would have appreciated his personality nearly as much as I do now. Tomorrow I take him for an early morning grooming and then to the vet. I need assurances that he is healthy because I couldn't bear for anything to happen to him and I have noticed he has swelling at the base of his tail.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Nas, the yawning is young and very well thanks.
> 
> It was the oldest, the two Burmese at 11 and 12 years.
> 
> The ones we have now are Cornish Rex Baby Tiger at two and Siamese Ymer at four years - Ymer got all his teeth removed cause of calici virus. He has never been better!
> 
> Here they are - the two kings that rules the castle now



I love the pictures. If I was ever to get a purebred cat it would be a chocolate Burmese. I love them so much. Though Princess who looks like a Himalayan but was born to a feral mother has completely stolen my heart as well. She is so sweet, affectionate and gentle. She is also so well behaved. My DH says that she is very uncat like. I didn't have much experience with cats prior to him.


----------



## megt10

I found this great photo app called photogrid and played around with it lady night. It's very easy to use hence I was able to use it even on my iPad. Though I did get the iPad Pro. I am loving it so far. I don't mind emailing on it and the graphics are stunning.


----------



## megt10

This really made me happy.


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> 2 beautiful kings!  I like the Oriental breeds I have an Oriental Shorthair marked like a chocolate point Siamese.  They definitely have big personalities!



Thanks chessmont  Oh, it sounds beautiful. Yes, they do have big personalities. Ymer can be very noisy 



nascar fan said:


> How regal!
> Does the grayish one have blue eyes?
> They are both quite stunning.



Thanks, Yes, Ymer has blue eyes they are very deep he is not a show cat at all


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I love the pictures. If I was ever to get a purebred cat it would be a chocolate Burmese. I love them so much. Though Princess who looks like a Himalayan but was born to a feral mother has completely stolen my heart as well. She is so sweet, affectionate and gentle. She is also so well behaved. My DH says that she is very uncat like. I didn't have much experience with cats prior to him.





megt10 said:


> I found this great photo app called photogrid and played around with it lady night. It's very easy to use hence I was able to use it even on my iPad. Though I did get the iPad Pro. I am loving it so far. I don't mind emailing on it and the graphics are stunning.





megt10 said:


> This really made me happy.



Yes, I remember you told about that chocolate Burmese they sure do have an amazing personality. They are often described as dogs. DH was very devastated when our Burmese got very sick. 

I love the photos Meg!!!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Nas, the yawning is young and very well thanks.
> 
> It was the oldest, the two Burmese at 11 and 12 years.
> 
> The ones we have now are Cornish Rex Baby Tiger at two and Siamese Ymer at four years - Ymer got all his teeth removed cause of calici virus. He has never been better!
> 
> Here they are - the two kings that rules the castle now





Cilifene said:


> Yeah, I remember you told about that chocolate Burmese they sure do have an amazing personality. They are often described as dogs. DH was very devastated when our Burmese got very sick.
> 
> I love the photos Meg!!!


Thank you. I really enjoyed doing them. I would love to do a bag collage as well. Though of course my babies are still my greatest loves.
A could totally see me getting a Burmese though I tend to be a rescue kind of person. Though in my opinion a cat that is described as having a dog like personality would be the best of both worlds. I do love being able to go out for the day and not worry about the kids.


----------



## chessmont

Beautiful photos megt!  Looks like a fun app.  I am pretty ignorant with doing stuff like this on my computer or iPad, I salute you!


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> He is gorgeous. I totally understand seriously considering cloning. I had a cockapoo named Gypsy. She was my grade to grad school dog. I took her with me to college so I missed the dorm experience and to Boston. She was 19 when I finally had to put her to sleep. I really felt like I was going to die. I would have done anything for her. If cloning had been an option I would have done it in a heartbeat. I feel that way about Misha too. He is 10 and even though I have had him a bit less than 3 years I can't imagine him not being with me. He has helped me through so much. Funny Katy loved Nick so much for his independent ways and how unobtrusive he always was. I did too and he was the perfect dog especially while I was still working, but after finding Misha and his in your face I need to be with my momma ways he is exactly what I need and want at this stage of my life. Funny I don't think that I would have appreciated his personality nearly as much as I do now. Tomorrow I take him for an early morning grooming and then to the vet. I need assurances that he is healthy because I couldn't bear for anything to happen to him and I have noticed he has swelling at the base of his tail.


I understand.  They are nothing less than true members of the family.
Hope his tail is ok!


----------



## barbee

Ladies, all your pets  have just beautiful pics. Won't post a pic of my stray cat, as he does not fit your pretty profiles!
Here is my new Gucci Disco, straight from Gucci, so no authenticating needed.  And my new Ippolita necklace.  Happy!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Ladies, all your pets  have just beautiful pics. Won't post a pic of my stray cat, as he does not fit your pretty profiles!
> Here is my new Gucci Disco, straight from Gucci, so no authenticating needed.  And my new Ippolita necklace.  Happy!
> View attachment 3214287


Great scores, Barbee! I love both of them. Wear in good health!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Ladies, all your pets  have just beautiful pics. Won't post a pic of my stray cat, as he does not fit your pretty profiles!
> Here is my new Gucci Disco, straight from Gucci, so no authenticating needed.  And my new Ippolita necklace.  Happy!
> View attachment 3214287




I love both...perfect together! Is the Gucci HW, gold?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Ladies, all your pets  have just beautiful pics. Won't post a pic of my stray cat, as he does not fit your pretty profiles!
> Here is my new Gucci Disco, straight from Gucci, so no authenticating needed.  And my new Ippolita necklace.  Happy!
> View attachment 3214287



Beautiful barbee - love the necklace....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Nas, the yawning is young and very well thanks.
> 
> It was the oldest, the two Burmese at 11 and 12 years.
> 
> The ones we have now are Cornish Rex Baby Tiger at two and Siamese Ymer at four years - Ymer got all his teeth removed cause of calici virus. He has never been better!
> 
> Here they are - the two kings that rules the castle now


How did I miss this? Just adorable!



megt10 said:


> I found this great photo app called photogrid and played around with it lady night. It's very easy to use hence I was able to use it even on my iPad. Though I did get the iPad Pro. I am loving it so far. I don't mind emailing on it and the graphics are stunning.


 


megt10 said:


> This really made me happy.


What a fun app, Meg!


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Beautiful photos megt!  Looks like a fun app.  I am pretty ignorant with doing stuff like this on my computer or iPad, I salute you!


Thank you. The app is very simple to use.


nascar fan said:


> I understand.  They are nothing less than true members of the family.
> Hope his tail is ok!


Thanks Nas. I am waiting for blood work to come back on Misha but everything else was fine. Apparently the swelling is just his vertebrae. He has lost weight and got an appetite stimulant and an antihistamine for his sneezing which she thinks is allergies. How is Monet doing? 


barbee said:


> Ladies, all your pets  have just beautiful pics. Won't post a pic of my stray cat, as he does not fit your pretty profiles!
> Here is my new Gucci Disco, straight from Gucci, so no authenticating needed.  And my new Ippolita necklace.  Happy!
> View attachment 3214287


Beautiful bag! Really love it.


skyqueen said:


> How did I miss this? Just adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun app, Meg!



It really is. When life slows down a bit I am going to play around with it.


----------



## skyqueen

Bought these Coach shoes to go with my new red MG bucket. Doesn't look like it from the pic but the reds look almost perfect together. I think it was the angle. 
Hope the pointy toe doesn't wreak havoc with my little bunion! [emoji15]


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Bought these Coach shoes to go with my new red MG bucket. Doesn't look like it from the pic but the reds look almost perfect together. I think it was the angle.
> Hope the pointy toe doesn't wreak havoc with my little bunion! [emoji15]


 
Darling shoes!  And at least you have a "little" bunion.  Mine seems to be gaining weight.
What about those other shoes you had on order?  They were red also?


----------



## barbee

Nascar, I was taking a stroll through "What handbag are you using today" thread, and again saw your new Valentino two tone bag(over a week ago.)  It just captures me!!!!  You made a great choice!!! Of course I had seen it before, but I guess whren it forces me to comment again, that is "bag love."


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Bought these Coach shoes to go with my new red MG bucket. Doesn't look like it from the pic but the reds look almost perfect together. I think it was the angle.
> Hope the pointy toe doesn't wreak havoc with my little bunion! [emoji15]



They look great on you SQ. I wish I could wear flats like this, but I just don't find them at all comfortable. I need a little heel.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Darling shoes!  And at least you have a "little" bunion.  Mine seems to be gaining weight.
> What about those other shoes you had on order?  They were red also?


I was so pissed at MyHabitat over the Gucci Disco I cancelled the shoes, too!



megt10 said:


> They look great on you SQ. I wish I could wear flats like this, but I just don't find them at all comfortable. I need a little heel.


I have a Christmas party to go to tomorrow night and plan on wearing my MG bucket with the Coach shoes...hope I can deal with the pointy toe?


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Bought these Coach shoes to go with my new red MG bucket. Doesn't look like it from the pic but the reds look almost perfect together. I think it was the angle.
> Hope the pointy toe doesn't wreak havoc with my little bunion! [emoji15]





skyqueen said:


> I was so pissed at MyHabitat over the Gucci Disco I cancelled the shoes, too!
> 
> 
> I have a Christmas party to go to tomorrow night and plan on wearing my MG bucket with the Coach shoes...hope I can deal with the pointy toe?



Wear them around the house to be sure that they will be comfortable and bring a backup pair of shoes that go with your outfit that you know are comfortable and leave them in the car. I always keep a pair of backup shoes in my car that pretty much go with everything and are very comfortable.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Wear them around the house to be sure that they will be comfortable and bring a backup pair of shoes that go with your outfit that you know are comfortable and leave then in the car. I always keep a pair of backup shoes in my car that pretty much go with everything and are very comfortable.




Good idea, Meg! [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Good idea, Meg! [emoji8]



Yeah, there is nothing worse than getting to a party and not being able to mingle because your feet are killing you.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Wear them around the house to be sure that they will be comfortable and bring a backup pair of shoes that go with your outfit that you know are comfortable and leave them in the car. I always keep a pair of backup shoes in my car that pretty much go with everything and are very comfortable.


What a terrific idea, Meg! I'm going to have to remember that one.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Bought these Coach shoes to go with my new red MG bucket. Doesn't look like it from the pic but the reds look almost perfect together. I think it was the angle.
> Hope the pointy toe doesn't wreak havoc with my little bunion! [emoji15]



Gorgeous .......


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific idea, Meg! I'm going to have to remember that one.



Truth be told I usually have about 3 different pairs of shoes in the trunk of my car. Something for any foot or knee issue that comes up. Shoes get harder and harder to wear as I get older. I just got a gorgeous pair of Chanel booties from Saks on sale. Tried them on found them foot wise very comfortable but the heel was higher than I anticipated and after taking them off my knee was killing me. So sad to send them back but am really trying to keep only what I know I will wear.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Truth be told I usually have about 3 different pairs of shoes in the trunk of my car. Something for any foot or knee issue that comes up. Shoes get harder and harder to wear as I get older. I just got a gorgeous pair of Chanel booties from Saks on sale. Tried them on found them foot wise very comfortable but the heel was higher than I anticipated and after taking them off my knee was killing me. So sad to send them back but am really trying to keep only what I know I will wear.


I remember when you bought those Chanel booties... they were stunning! What a shame you had to send them back. But you're quite right that nothing is worth the pain. If you didn't return them, they would gradually move to the back of your closet, and eventually they'd be found several centuries from now by an archaeologist...:giggles:


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I remember when you bought those Chanel booties... they were stunning! What a shame you had to send them back. But you're quite right that nothing is worth the pain. If you didn't return them, they would gradually move to the back of your closet, and eventually they'd be found several centuries from now by an archaeologist...:giggles:



 Or on a consignment site listed for 1/4 to a 1/8th of what I paid for them. I really need to take updated pictures of my closet. I am down to about 40 handbags from over 100 and have sent to consignment at least 100 pairs of shoes. I actually have room in my closet for more . Any time I try something on and it doesn't fit right or I just don't like it for whatever reason it goes in a pile for the next time I have a pickup. I am determined to keep only what I love, use and wear. For what I have lost in individual pricing I have made up for it in sheer volume. Almost 10,000 last month and am up to over 20 so far this month. So yeah a lot of stuff went.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Or on a consignment site listed for 1/4 to a 1/8th of what I paid for them. I really need to take updated pictures of my closet. I am down to about 40 handbags from over 100 and have sent to consignment at least 100 pairs of shoes. I actually have room in my closet for more . Any time I try something on and it doesn't fit right or I just don't like it for whatever reason it goes in a pile for the next time I have a pickup. I am determined to keep only what I love, use and wear. For what I have lost in individual pricing I have made up for it in sheer volume. Almost 10,000 last month and am up to over 20 so far this month. So yeah a lot of stuff went.


It must be a great, extremely "freeing" feeling, Meg! Letting go seems like it's nearly as much fun as acquiring, yes? No?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It must be a great, extremely "freeing" feeling, Meg! Letting go seems like it's nearly as much fun as acquiring, yes? No?



Yes, it really is a great feeling. I don't want to hang on to anything that in my heart I know I am just not going to use. I am still finding shoes that are too high for my knee to handle and as soon as I put them on and they hurt they are gone. Same with clothes that never quite fit right and bags I love the look of but not the functionality. I even started on my scarves and shawls. You know the ones you bought thinking they were beautiful but really didn't go with your coloring and the ones I just fell out of love with. I am much more selective in my new purchases and better at sending stuff back if I have any doubts.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yes, it really is a great feeling. I don't want to hang on to anything that in my heart I know I am just not going to use. I am still finding shoes that are too high for my knee to handle and as soon as I put them on and they hurt they are gone. Same with clothes that never quite fit right and bags I love the look of but not the functionality. I even started on my scarves and shawls. You know the ones you bought thinking they were beautiful but really didn't go with your coloring and the ones I just fell out of love with. I am much more selective in my new purchases and better at sending stuff back if I have any doubts.



I'm so proud of you Meg.. It's such great feeling to only have things you actually use.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I'm so proud of you Meg.. It's such great feeling to only have things you actually use.



Thank you. It is still a continual work in progress, but It really has been very cleansing.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Bought these Coach shoes to go with my new red MG bucket. Doesn't look like it from the pic but the reds look almost perfect together. I think it was the angle.
> Hope the pointy toe doesn't wreak havoc with my little bunion! [emoji15]




Great choice! Hope they did well at the party! I know you looked wonderful!


----------



## Izzy48

To Meg, so sorry I am late in expressing my sympathy. Thinking of you and want you to know you and yours are in my heart.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Great choice! Hope they did well at the party! I know you looked wonderful!


Thanks Izzy...actually the shoes weren't that uncomfortable, especially after a couple drinks! [emoji57]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks Izzy...actually the shoes weren't that uncomfortable, especially after a couple drinks! [emoji57]



LOL, many things goes well after a couple of drinks &#127864;


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks Izzy...actually the shoes weren't that uncomfortable, *especially after a couple drinks*! [emoji57]



 Any pictures to show us? Would *love* to see you whooping it up!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Any pictures to show us? Would *love* to see you whooping it up!



Yeah, me too...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> LOL, many things goes well after a couple of drinks [emoji483]


Ain't that the truth! [emoji485]



ElainePG said:


> Any pictures to show us? Would *love* to see you whooping it up!


 


Cilifene said:


> Yeah, me too...


LOL! I'm always so rushed to get out I forget to take pics! I will say I loved my little MG bucket...perfect size.
Another Christmas party last night and one on Sunday and Monday...when it rains, it pours! [emoji319]


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> To Meg, so sorry I am late in expressing my sympathy. Thinking of you and want you to know you and yours are in my heart.


Thank you so much, Izzy.


skyqueen said:


> Thanks Izzy...actually the shoes weren't that uncomfortable, especially after a couple drinks! [emoji57]



Glad you had fun. Here is an interesting article on shoes that I found interesting. My new mantra  *And for those who refuse to bow to trends? Take a page out of the book of Vogue.com Fashion News Director Chioma Nnadi, who has only one footwear commandment, regardless of heel height: If I cant walk five blocks in a shoe, Im not wearing it. Now thats a trend we can get behind.*

http://www.vogue.com/13381604/how-w...0&spJobID=643598871&spReportId=NjQzNTk4ODcxS0


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I'm always so rushed to get out I forget to take pics! I will say I loved my little MG bucket...perfect size.
> *Another Christmas party last night and one on Sunday and Monday*...when it rains, it pours! [emoji319]


Wow... you're going to be a busy girl! Will you wear a different outfit to each party, or do you have one standard "Christmas party" look that you throw on each night?

So glad to hear your new little MG bucket bag worked out. How about the shoes?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Glad you had fun. Here is an interesting article on shoes that I found interesting. My new mantra  *And for those who refuse to bow to trends? Take a page out of the book of Vogue.com Fashion News Director Chioma Nnadi, who has only one footwear commandment, regardless of heel height: If I cant walk five blocks in a shoe, Im not wearing it. Now thats a trend we can get behind.*
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13381604/how-w...0&spJobID=643598871&spReportId=NjQzNTk4ODcxS0



Terrific article, Meg... thank you for the link. I agree with the sentiment wholeheartedly!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Terrific article, Meg... thank you for the link. I agree with the sentiment wholeheartedly!



Yeah, I am embracing all the cute kitten heels that are are now available.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, Izzy.
> 
> 
> Glad you had fun. Here is an interesting article on shoes that I found interesting. My new mantra  *And for those who refuse to bow to trends? Take a page out of the book of Vogue.com Fashion News Director Chioma Nnadi, who has only one footwear commandment, regardless of heel height: If I cant walk five blocks in a shoe, Im not wearing it. Now thats a trend we can get behind.*
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13381604/how-w...ID=643598871&spReportId=NjQzNTk4ODcxS0[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Interesting! Just give me my UGGS...fashion be damned! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... you're going to be a busy girl! Will you wear a different outfit to each party, or do you have one standard "Christmas party" look that you throw on each night?
> 
> So glad to hear your new little MG bucket bag worked out. How about the shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> Very casual tonight, Elaine...but dressier tomorrow. Haven't decided what to wear? [emoji41]
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

My Christmas Party last night...fun! The weather has been very mild (high 50s) so my cashmere cape was perfect [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> My Christmas Party last night...fun! The weather has been very mild (high 50s) so my cashmere cape was perfect [emoji173]&#65039;


 
Such a great party look!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> My Christmas Party last night...fun! The weather has been very mild (high 50s) so my cashmere cape was perfect [emoji173]&#65039;



You look beautiful SQ!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My Christmas Party last night...fun! The weather has been very mild (high 50s) so my cashmere cape was perfect [emoji173]&#65039;



You look beautiful SQ! ..I love your hair....


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My Christmas Party last night...fun! The weather has been very mild (high 50s) so my cashmere cape was perfect [emoji173]&#65039;


You look sparkling and elegant, skyqueen! A perfect party look.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Such a great party look!







megt10 said:


> You look beautiful SQ!







Cilifene said:


> You look beautiful SQ! ..I love your hair....



Finally growing out my hair...not much longer then this. I don't have good hair [emoji15]



ElainePG said:


> You look sparkling and elegant, skyqueen! A perfect party look.




[emoji8]


----------



## HotRedBag

skyqueen said:


> My Christmas Party last night...fun! The weather has been very mild (high 50s) so my cashmere cape was perfect [emoji173]&#65039;


You look amazing!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> My Christmas Party last night...fun! The weather has been very mild (high 50s) so my cashmere cape was perfect [emoji173]&#65039;


You look beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

elainepg said:


> you look sparkling and elegant, skyqueen! A perfect party look.




+1


----------



## skyqueen

HotRedBag said:


> You look amazing!


 


chessmont said:


> You look beautiful!


 


Izzy48 said:


> +1


Thanks, girls! [emoji485]


----------



## barbee

Ladies, things are slow on this thread, and I am on break from making cookie press cookies( it was a struggle, to be sure!), so here is a question.
In the past, some of you purchased pom poms for your handbags.  Do you still use them?  I have tried to get myself to buy one, then don't follow through.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Ladies, things are slow on this thread, and I am on break from making cookie press cookies( it was a struggle, to be sure!), so here is a question.
> In the past, some of you purchased pom poms for your handbags.  Do you still use them?  I have tried to get myself to buy one, then don't follow through.




I have bought and cancelled fur pom-poms twice. Cilifene has some and I love them on her bags. I wouldn't spend the money on a Fendi Monster Bug but Etsy has several cute ones...real and faux fur. I do like the look.....


----------



## bisbee

Not for a bag, but I did buy a recycled fur pompon for a hat from Etsy!  Of course, it hasn't been cold enough to wear it... I only wear hats when it's REALLY cold!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Not for a bag, but I did buy a recycled fur pompon for a hat from Etsy!  Of course, it hasn't been cold enough to wear it... I only wear hats when it's REALLY cold!


Can you believe how warm it's been? 60 degrees on Christmas day, here!
Norad says Santa will arrive between 9pm and 12am tonight. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji485][emoji72][emoji178]


----------



## KBecks

Can I join?  I'm 45, but I'll try to act like a grown up!


----------



## bisbee

It's 72 here right now.  Warmer than LA!


----------



## skyqueen

KBecks said:


> Can I join?  I'm 45, but I'll try to act like a grown up!




Welcome KBecks and Happy Holidays [emoji319]


----------



## Milkteagal

Ladies,

I will be purchasing my very first designer bag next week and I desperately need advice! What would you purchase as your "first" bag? I am Asian, 5'7", fairly stylish, and I wear a lot of black during the cold months. In the summer I wear a ton of dresses and pastel colors. 

I plan to purchase more bags in the future - maybe one a year? But it's tough deciding which one to get. I was thinking maybe a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 or a Givenchy  Antigona? But I feel like at 50, I don't know about the Speedy. I want to spend under $3,000. My dream bag is a Chanel double flap caviar leather bag in black. 

What do you suggest? I am open to all suggestions!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Ladies, things are slow on this thread, and I am on break from making cookie press cookies( it was a struggle, to be sure!), so here is a question.
> In the past, some of you purchased pom poms for your handbags.  Do you still use them?  I have tried to get myself to buy one, then don't follow through.



I love them. Think they are adorable. I did just buy a fendi bag bug. I had a gift card that made it almost free.


----------



## megt10

I have been playing around with photogrid. Remember how stuffed my bags were? Not anymore. I am still soon the shawls and scarves.


----------



## megt10

Misha says happy holidays to you.


----------



## Izzy48

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! So hot here we are using air conditioning which is unbelievable.


----------



## bisbee

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!  DH put on the AC yesterday - my housekeeper was here and she gets warm.  He was fanning himself all day...I was chilly as usual...


----------



## skyqueen

Milkteagal said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I will be purchasing my very first designer bag next week and I desperately need advice! What would you purchase as your "first" bag? I am Asian, 5'7", fairly stylish, and I wear a lot of black during the cold months. In the summer I wear a ton of dresses and pastel colors.
> 
> I plan to purchase more bags in the future - maybe one a year? But it's tough deciding which one to get. I was thinking maybe a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 or a Givenchy  Antigona? But I feel like at 50, I don't know about the Speedy. I want to spend under $3,000. My dream bag is a Chanel double flap caviar leather bag in black.
> 
> What do you suggest? I am open to all suggestions!


Welcome Milk and Happy Holidays!
I'm sure we can find the perfect bag for you...that's what we do best! [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

Merry Christmas, girls...hope Santa was good to everyone!
The house looks kind of crazy, all lit-up, with the weather so warm...62 degrees! But after last year, I'll take it!!! I'm waiting for the other shoe to fall. This is how last winter started, although not this warm. The ticks are back out...P just found one on his leg. None on the dogs, though. Maybe we should use Frontline, too! [emoji12]


----------



## Izzy48

Milkteagal said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I will be purchasing my very first designer bag next week and I desperately need advice! What would you purchase as your "first" bag? I am Asian, 5'7", fairly stylish, and I wear a lot of black during the cold months. In the summer I wear a ton of dresses and pastel colors.
> 
> I plan to purchase more bags in the future - maybe one a year? But it's tough deciding which one to get. I was thinking maybe a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 or a Givenchy  Antigona? But I feel like at 50, I don't know about the Speedy. I want to spend under $3,000. My dream bag is a Chanel double flap caviar leather bag in black.
> 
> What do you suggest? I am open to all suggestions!




Welcome! Either would be excellent. Givenchy is my choice. Which ever works best for you.


----------



## Izzy48

Looks beautiful! Horrible thunder storms, heavy fog and torrential rains in Tennessee. I have family driving so the weather is a concern.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have been playing around with photogrid. Remember how stuffed my bags were? Not anymore. I am still soon the shawls and scarves.


Wow, Meg, your closet looks absolutely elegant! I'll bet it's a big relief to you when you get dressed in the morning, not to have to go "rummaging." Congratulations on a great end-of-year project!
P.S. And Misha is simply adorable!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! So hot here we are using air conditioning which is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222120
> View attachment 3222121


Beautiful tree, Izzy. Stay safe from the storms.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Merry Christmas, girls...hope Santa was good to everyone!
> The house looks kind of crazy, all lit-up, with the weather so warm...62 degrees! But after last year, I'll take it!!! I'm waiting for the other shoe to fall. This is how last winter started, although not this warm. The ticks are back out...P just found one on his leg. None on the dogs, though. Maybe we should use Frontline, too! [emoji12]


Your house is so pretty, skyqueen. Makes me wistful for The Cape. Merry Christmas!


----------



## megt10

KBecks said:


> Can I join?  I'm 45, but I'll try to act like a grown up!


Welcome! Happy holidays.


bisbee said:


> It's 72 here right now.  Warmer than LA!



It is 55 degrees today and sunny. That is my kind of weather.


----------



## megt10

Milkteagal said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I will be purchasing my very first designer bag next week and I desperately need advice! What would you purchase as your "first" bag? I am Asian, 5'7", fairly stylish, and I wear a lot of black during the cold months. In the summer I wear a ton of dresses and pastel colors.
> 
> I plan to purchase more bags in the future - maybe one a year? But it's tough deciding which one to get. I was thinking maybe a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 or a Givenchy  Antigona? But I feel like at 50, I don't know about the Speedy. I want to spend under $3,000. My dream bag is a Chanel double flap caviar leather bag in black.
> 
> What do you suggest? I am open to all suggestions!


Hi, welcome! I like both bags. I think that you should go and try each one of them on and see which you prefer. 


Izzy48 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! So hot here we are using air conditioning which is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222120
> View attachment 3222121


Wow, we have the heat on in SoCal.


bisbee said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!  DH put on the AC yesterday - my housekeeper was here and she gets warm.  He was fanning himself all day...I was chilly as usual...


We always turn on the AC when the cleaning ladies come regardless of the weather. They really work hard and won't touch the thermostat regardless of how many times we tell them to turn it on and to whatever temperature they are comfortable at.


skyqueen said:


> Merry Christmas, girls...hope Santa was good to everyone!
> The house looks kind of crazy, all lit-up, with the weather so warm...62 degrees! But after last year, I'll take it!!! I'm waiting for the other shoe to fall. This is how last winter started, although not this warm. The ticks are back out...P just found one on his leg. None on the dogs, though. Maybe we should use Frontline, too! [emoji12]


Your house looks lovely. What a great property you have. I hope that you had a great day and got lots of goodies.


ElainePG said:


> Wow, Meg, your closet looks absolutely elegant! I'll bet it's a big relief to you when you get dressed in the morning, not to have to go "rummaging." Congratulations on a great end-of-year project!
> P.S. And Misha is simply adorable!


Thank you. Misha is just what the doctor ordered. He is such a character. 

My closet is still a work in progress, but it is already so much better than it was. I still have too much stuff that I don't wear but now it is getting harder to let go and it takes more time and thought. I hope to do a bit more the beginning of the year.


----------



## eliwon

Milkteagal said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I will be purchasing my very first designer bag next week and I desperately need advice! What would you purchase as your "first" bag? I am Asian, 5'7", fairly stylish, and I wear a lot of black during the cold months. In the summer I wear a ton of dresses and pastel colors.
> 
> I plan to purchase more bags in the future - maybe one a year? But it's tough deciding which one to get. I was thinking maybe a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 or a Givenchy  Antigona? But I feel like at 50, I don't know about the Speedy. I want to spend under $3,000. My dream bag is a Chanel double flap caviar leather bag in black.
> 
> What do you suggest? I am open to all suggestions!



Hello to you Milkteagal! Before you decide on which designer bag you are going to purchase you will have to do your personal due diligence, otherwise you'll most likely end up with something you will be disappinted with. My advice, just for a start, is to find out what purposes the bag shall fill: Workdays, what kind of environment do you work in, young and trendy or conservative? Will you carry a laptop, extra stuff like a winter scarf, gloves, a cardigan in it? Do you prefer a  handheld bag, shoulder bags or perhaps a crossbody? Where do you live, in a place with huge climate variations between summer and winter, if so, it is difficult to find a bag that colourwise takes you through all seasons. Is it important to have lots of extra inside and outside pockets, to  make it practical ?  Do you prefer east west or north south bags? Are you comfortable with an open top one or concerned about security and need to have a proper fastening? Are you fairly careful with your bags or do you use them come rain or shine, if so, consider the material and how easily it will stain. If you tend to put them on the ground, then consider a model with small studded feet. Do you like structured or slouchy bags?

These issues are just form the top of my head - and this is just the practicalities - further on you must decide what suits your taste, i.e. what kind of bag you would carry with confidence - if not the bag will be carrying you&#55357;&#56832; No point in buying a "designer bag" just for the sake of it, the point being the purchase should be a true long lasting pleasure.

Good luck with your search - for inspiration all the well known brands and lots of models have their  own threads at tPF, browse for inspiration, and then hit the stores for a personal experience, touch and feel to avoid costly mistakes - don't rush - if possible bring a friend who is honestly and opinionated and will tell you what looks good on you.
Sorry for the long post, but hopefully it will be a little help along the way to purchase ideally a dream bag!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I love them. Think they are adorable. I did just buy a fendi bag bug. I had a gift card that made it almost free.


I love those Fendi Bugs...just can't get past the price tag. But if I had a gift card... [emoji6]



megt10 said:


> Misha says happy holidays to you.


Adorable! [emoji190]



Izzy48 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! So hot here we are using air conditioning which is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222120
> View attachment 3222121


I need that Boston Terrier! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love those Fendi Bugs...just can't get past the price tag. But if I had a gift card... [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Adorable! [emoji190]
> 
> 
> I need that Boston Terrier! [emoji173]&#65039;



Exactly, the gift card made it the perfect choice. What is too funny I received the exact same one so today I will either exchange it for a second one or get something else.


----------



## Cilifene

KBecks said:


> Can I join?  I'm 45, but I'll try to act like a grown up!



Welcome 



Milkteagal said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I will be purchasing my very first designer bag next week and I desperately need advice! What would you purchase as your "first" bag? I am Asian, 5'7", fairly stylish, and I wear a lot of black during the cold months. In the summer I wear a ton of dresses and pastel colors.
> 
> I plan to purchase more bags in the future - maybe one a year? But it's tough deciding which one to get. I was thinking maybe a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 or a Givenchy  Antigona? But I feel like at 50, I don't know about the Speedy. I want to spend under $3,000. My dream bag is a Chanel double flap caviar leather bag in black.
> 
> What do you suggest? I am open to all suggestions!



Welcome  both are very nice bags you should try them both if possible and see how you feel.


----------



## barbee

Milkteagal said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I will be purchasing my very first designer bag next week and I desperately need advice! What would you purchase as your "first" bag? I am Asian, 5'7", fairly stylish, and I wear a lot of black during the cold months. In the summer I wear a ton of dresses and pastel colors.
> 
> I plan to purchase more bags in the future - maybe one a year? But it's tough deciding which one to get. I was thinking maybe a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 or a Givenchy  Antigona? But I feel like at 50, I don't know about the Speedy. I want to spend under $3,000. My dream bag is a Chanel double flap caviar leather bag in black.
> 
> What do you suggest? I am open to all suggestions!


 Hello, Milkteagal!  I wish I could give you good advice on which bag to buy--I did in the past want a Speedy, but felt it was a touch wide, and not having come close to an Antigona, how can I say?  I do think it is a beautiful bag, from pictures!   But... what about the Chanel?  Since prices increase an average of $500/year, the sooner you can buy it, the better.  But then again, if you want a bag to use daily, and the Chanel cannot be that bag, then the time may not be right.  My one Chanel gets used every 6 months, if that, which is shameful!
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I love them. Think they are adorable. I did just buy a fendi bag bug. I had a gift card that made it almost free.


 
Love that bug!!! When you use it, please show us.  We can enjoy it vicariously! 

Meg, your scarves look great hanging in your closet. I just started to hang my scarves in a similar fashion, rather than lumping them on a scarf hanger. They are more visible, and have less wrinkles, or creases, from being folded in a drawer.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Love that bug!!! When you use it, please show us.  We can enjoy it vicariously!
> 
> Meg, your scarves look great hanging in your closet. I just started to hang my scarves in a similar fashion, rather than lumping them on a scarf hanger. They are more visible, and have less wrinkles, or creases, from being folded in a drawer.



Thank you I will. I have to be very careful with it as Princess would love to get her claws and teeth on it. I took the other one back today but didn't exchange it since the one I ended up with twice is a bit smaller than the others and not sure how the bigger ones would look on my smaller size bags.

I have found that for me hanging my scarves and shawls in this fashion is the only thing that really works. If I put them folded in a drawer I would either use just the top few or none at all. I really do like being able to see the colors and patterns without messing up the rest of the scarves and I am always looking at them this way and just seeing them makes me happy.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I love them. Think they are adorable. I did just buy a fendi bag bug. I had a gift card that made it almost free.



Cute little monster 



megt10 said:


> I have been playing around with photogrid. Remember how stuffed my bags were? Not anymore. I am still soon the shawls and scarves.



This is great Meg! 



megt10 said:


> Misha says happy holidays to you.



Aww, so sweet


----------



## KBecks

megt10 said:


> I have been playing around with photogrid. Remember how stuffed my bags were? Not anymore. I am still soon the shawls and scarves.


Very nice closet organization!


----------



## skyqueen

A little quiet on our thread...everyone recuperating?
Ordered a pair of UGG slippers for P for Christmas and they sent the wrong style. I was replacing a pair he has had for a few years. I have to say the quality, at least for slippers, has gone downhill. The new pair don't seem to be as soft/fluffy inside. A shame they weren't right for Christmas! 
DS got everything he wanted with the exception of a 2016 moose calendar. I ordered so many things for him I forgot about the calendar. Of course he reminded me this morning................


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Cute little monster
> 
> 
> 
> This is great Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, so sweet


Thank you, C.


KBecks said:


> Very nice closet organization!


Thanks so much. It is a work in progress.


skyqueen said:


> A little quiet on our thread...everyone recuperating?
> Ordered a pair of UGG slippers for P for Christmas and they sent the wrong style. I was replacing a pair he has had for a few years. I have to say the quality, at least for slippers, has gone downhill. The new pair don't seem to be as soft/fluffy inside. A shame they weren't right for Christmas!
> DS got everything he wanted with the exception of a 2016 moose calendar. I ordered so many things for him I forgot about the calendar. Of course he reminded me this morning................



That is too bad about the slippers. I am sure that moose calendar is on its way now.

Today is a recuperate from this past month day.  I have been fighting off a cold and just going to take it easy. I am ready to start a new year.


----------



## bisbee

megt10 said:


> Exactly, the gift card made it the perfect choice. What is too funny I received the exact same one so today I will either exchange it for a second one or get something else.



Wow...I just looked them up!  I couldn't...even with a gift card...


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> Wow...I just looked them up!  I couldn't...even with a gift card...



Yeah, it was a splurge and I wouldn't have without the gift cards.


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> Wow...I just looked them up!  I couldn't...even with a gift card...


 That's why I did say live vicariously through Meg!  This little monster draws me in, though.  Last summer, while at Saks, it wasn't the handbags that drew me to the Fendi counter, it was the furry little guy.  I struck up a conversation with the SA, unusual for me, on how cute he was.  Now, if someone was to give me one, I would gladly accept!


----------



## eliwon

Wow, finally looked up the Fendi Monster Bug prices! IMHO they must be laughing all the way to the bank back there! The material can't cost much, just scraps of dyed mink, and not exactly Saga coat quality either, and some other small leather scraps stuck on. I've made a lot of suede, nappa og fur items in my time, including jackets, skirts, trousers, fur cushions and huge bedspreads, and being an amateur have had to pay shop prices for raw material, in a very high cost country, but at a fraction of the price for these small items, which most likely are produced in a low cost country to boot. Only good thing for me about them is that hunting down Hermes cadenas, even the rarest ones, seems positively bargain basement-like, lol&#128516;


----------



## bisbee

I did look at Etsy...I figured someone would pick up on this.  I Found one for a fraction of the price...still using real fur, but not made by a design house.  Cute, but not for me.


----------



## megt10

eliwon said:


> Wow, finally looked up the Fendi Monster Bug prices! IMHO they must be laughing all the way to the bank back there! The material can't cost much, just scraps of dyed mink, and not exactly Saga coat quality either, and some other small leather scraps stuck on. I've made a lot of suede, nappa og fur items in my time, including jackets, skirts, trousers, fur cushions and huge bedspreads, and being an amateur have had to pay shop prices for raw material, in a very high cost country, but at a fraction of the price for these small items, which most likely are produced in a low cost country to boot. Only good thing for me about them is that hunting down Hermes cadenas, even the rarest ones, seems positively bargain basement-like, lol&#128516;


Totally agree. The new pet rock craze. Still love it. Since it was basically free I feel fine about getting it.


bisbee said:


> I did look at Etsy...I figured someone would pick up on this.  I Found one for a fraction of the price...still using real fur, but not made by a design house.  Cute, but not for me.



Love Etsy. I just found the most wonderful bedspreads and baby blankets for my friends baby daughter. They are so unique. I got my MIL a throw blanket that is so beautiful that I have commissioned the woman to make a larger bedspread with the same saying on the back and interspersed through the spread. The one that I got for our bed is fabulous but not wide enough to use alone as a quilt.  So I am getting one made with all the sayings and quotes. 

Here is a picture of the bag bug on one of my bags. Not the one that I will be using it on. 

I got Nick's headstone yesterday. It came out beautifully. His ashes will be buried in the backyard under a tree next to Beau tomorrow.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I did look at Etsy...I figured someone would pick up on this.  I Found one for a fraction of the price...still using real fur, but not made by a design house.  Cute, but not for me.


I know...I can't pull the trigger, even for a cheap one. But I love them on other people's bags. I think Cilifene got one off Etsy that looks so cute on her bag...maybe she can post another pic?



megt10 said:


> Totally agree. The new pet rock craze. Still love it. Since it was basically free I feel fine about getting it.
> 
> 
> Love Etsy. I just found the most wonderful bedspreads and baby blankets for my friends baby daughter. They are so unique. I got my MIL a throw blanket that is so beautiful that I have commissioned the woman to make a larger bedspread with the same saying on the back and interspersed through the spread. The one that I got for our bed is fabulous but not wide enough to use alone as a quilt.  So I am getting one made with all the sayings and quotes.
> 
> Here is a picture of the bag bug on one of my bags. Not the one that I will be using it on.
> 
> I got Nick's headstone yesterday. It came out beautifully. His ashes will be buried in the backyard under a tree next to Beau tomorrow.


Oh, Meg...the headstone came out wonderful! Really captures Nick's spirit! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I know...I can't pull the trigger, even for a cheap one. But I love them on other people's bags. I think Cilifene got one off Etsy that looks so cute on her bag...maybe she can post another pic?
> 
> 
> Oh, Meg...the headstone came out wonderful! Really captures Nick's spirit! [emoji173]&#65039;



I know it does. I found it on Amazon. They customized it. The picture of the pap looks exactly like him. I wonder where they got that picture. It turned out beautifully.


----------



## chessmont

megt the headstone is lovely.  What a tribute to a wonderful companion!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Totally agree. The new pet rock craze. Still love it. Since it was basically free I feel fine about getting it.
> 
> 
> Love Etsy. I just found the most wonderful bedspreads and baby blankets for my friends baby daughter. They are so unique. I got my MIL a throw blanket that is so beautiful that I have commissioned the woman to make a larger bedspread with the same saying on the back and interspersed through the spread. The one that I got for our bed is fabulous but not wide enough to use alone as a quilt.  So I am getting one made with all the sayings and quotes.
> 
> Here is a picture of the bag bug on one of my bags. Not the one that I will be using it on.
> 
> I got Nick's headstone yesterday. It came out beautifully. His ashes will be buried in the backyard under a tree next to Beau tomorrow.


The quilts and bedspreads are gorgeous, meg. You found a very talented craftsperson.

The bag bug looks just darling on your bag! It's got real personality.

The headstone is absolutely perfect, and so very sweet. It's as though they worked from a photograph of Nick.


----------



## bisbee

megt10 said:


> I know it does. I found it on Amazon. They customized it. The picture of the pap looks exactly like him. I wonder where they got that picture. It turned out beautifully.



I thought you had sent a picture of Nick!  A wonderful tribute to him...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Totally agree. The new pet rock craze. Still love it. Since it was basically free I feel fine about getting it.
> 
> 
> Love Etsy. I just found the most wonderful bedspreads and baby blankets for my friends baby daughter. They are so unique. I got my MIL a throw blanket that is so beautiful that I have commissioned the woman to make a larger bedspread with the same saying on the back and interspersed through the spread. The one that I got for our bed is fabulous but not wide enough to use alone as a quilt.  So I am getting one made with all the sayings and quotes.
> 
> Here is a picture of the bag bug on one of my bags. Not the one that I will be using it on.
> 
> I got Nick's headstone yesterday. It came out beautifully. His ashes will be buried in the backyard under a tree next to Beau tomorrow.



The headstone is just wonderful Meg!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Totally agree. The new pet rock craze. Still love it. Since it was basically free I feel fine about getting it.
> 
> 
> Love Etsy. I just found the most wonderful bedspreads and baby blankets for my friends baby daughter. They are so unique. I got my MIL a throw blanket that is so beautiful that I have commissioned the woman to make a larger bedspread with the same saying on the back and interspersed through the spread. The one that I got for our bed is fabulous but not wide enough to use alone as a quilt.  So I am getting one made with all the sayings and quotes.
> 
> Here is a picture of the bag bug on one of my bags. Not the one that I will be using it on.
> 
> I got Nick's headstone yesterday. It came out beautifully. His ashes will be buried in the backyard under a tree next to Beau tomorrow.





skyqueen said:


> I know...I can't pull the trigger, even for a cheap one. But I love them on other people's bags. I think Cilifene got one off Etsy that looks so cute on her bag...maybe she can post another pic?
> 
> 
> Oh, Meg...the headstone came out wonderful! Really captures Nick's spirit! [emoji173]&#65039;



Yes, I did have a fur ball charm - but as much I love charms on everyone else's bags, I just can't waer them myself. Twilly on the handles is more me I guess


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Yes, I did have a fur ball charm - but as much I love charms on everyone else's bags, I just can't waer them myself. Twilly on the handles is more me I guess


Gee...I thought it looked great!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gee...I thought it looked great!



I know  its just a feeling


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Totally agree. The new pet rock craze. Still love it. Since it was basically free I feel fine about getting it.
> 
> 
> Love Etsy. I just found the most wonderful bedspreads and baby blankets for my friends baby daughter. They are so unique. I got my MIL a throw blanket that is so beautiful that I have commissioned the woman to make a larger bedspread with the same saying on the back and interspersed through the spread. The one that I got for our bed is fabulous but not wide enough to use alone as a quilt.  So I am getting one made with all the sayings and quotes.
> 
> Here is a picture of the bag bug on one of my bags. Not the one that I will be using it on.
> 
> I got Nick's headstone yesterday. It came out beautifully. His ashes will be buried in the backyard under a tree next to Beau tomorrow.


 
The headstone is perfect, Meg.  
The comforter will bring sunshine for your MIL!
And the bag bug will keep you happy!


----------



## barbee

Here are my Christmas reveals!






My first Mulberry--a cosmetic bag



Then there is the Gucci scarf--you might remember, I ordered this one.


----------



## barbee

My sweet little Gucci Blooms card case/wallet, to give me more room in my disco bag


----------



## barbee

And a few other little goodies...

Godiva truffles from the dear son; St Germain Elderflower liquor from the dear daughter, along with a Kendra Scott necklace I had said I liked months ago, and completely forgotten about; and Jo Malone cologne, from hubby--a wonderful scent!




Done!  And happy!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> My sweet little Gucci Blooms card case/wallet, to give me more room in my disco bag
> View attachment 3225091
> 
> View attachment 3225092
> 
> View attachment 3225093


Wonderful prezzies, barbee. I especially love this Gucci piece... such beautiful workmanship!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Here are my Christmas reveals!
> 
> View attachment 3225069
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225070
> 
> My first Mulberry--a cosmetic bag
> View attachment 3225071
> 
> 
> Then there is the Gucci scarf--you might remember, I ordered this one.
> 
> View attachment 3225072


 


barbee said:


> My sweet little Gucci Blooms card case/wallet, to give me more room in my disco bag
> View attachment 3225091
> 
> View attachment 3225092
> 
> View attachment 3225093


 


barbee said:


> And a few other little goodies...
> 
> Godiva truffles from the dear son; St Germain Elderflower liquor from the dear daughter, along with a Kendra Scott necklace I had said I liked months ago, and completely forgotten about; and Jo Malone cologne, from hubby--a wonderful scent!
> 
> View attachment 3225095
> 
> 
> Done!  And happy!


Love it....you got a little bit of everything! The Gucci Blooms wallet is adorable!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> And a few other little goodies...
> 
> Godiva truffles from the dear son; St Germain Elderflower liquor from the dear daughter, along with a Kendra Scott necklace I had said I liked months ago, and completely forgotten about; and Jo Malone cologne, from hubby--a wonderful scent!
> 
> View attachment 3225095
> 
> 
> Done!  And happy!



Love goodies barbee! like SQ says, you got a little bit of everything!


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> megt the headstone is lovely.  What a tribute to a wonderful companion!


Yes, it is perfect. 


ElainePG said:


> The quilts and bedspreads are gorgeous, meg. You found a very talented craftsperson.
> 
> The bag bug looks just darling on your bag! It's got real personality.
> 
> The headstone is absolutely perfect, and so very sweet. It's as though they worked from a photograph of Nick.


Thanks, Elaine. The woman who makes the bedspreads is very talented and is able to do custom work. Here is her information if any of you are interested.
https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/SunflowerQuiltsbrigh?ref=shopsection_shophome_leftnav



bisbee said:


> I thought you had sent a picture of Nick!  A wonderful tribute to him...


I know the picture looks exactly like him, even the same thoughtful expression.


Cilifene said:


> The headstone is just wonderful Meg!


Thank you. We are burying his ashes today when the gardener comes. He will be resting next to his big brother.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> The headstone is perfect, Meg.
> The comforter will bring sunshine for your MIL!
> And the bag bug will keep you happy!





barbee said:


> Here are my Christmas reveals!
> 
> View attachment 3225069
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225070
> 
> My first Mulberry--a cosmetic bag
> View attachment 3225071
> 
> 
> Then there is the Gucci scarf--you might remember, I ordered this one.
> 
> View attachment 3225072





barbee said:


> My sweet little Gucci Blooms card case/wallet, to give me more room in my disco bag
> View attachment 3225091
> 
> View attachment 3225092
> 
> View attachment 3225093





barbee said:


> And a few other little goodies...
> 
> Godiva truffles from the dear son; St Germain Elderflower liquor from the dear daughter, along with a Kendra Scott necklace I had said I liked months ago, and completely forgotten about; and Jo Malone cologne, from hubby--a wonderful scent!
> 
> View attachment 3225095
> 
> 
> Done!  And happy!



What beautiful gifts. I love the scarf and the card case, and of course, the Godiva truffles. Next year is the year of the diet for me.


----------



## megt10

Well, ladies, I continue to pare down my collection of bags, shoes and clothes. The woman from TRR is coming again today at 11. I thought I only had a few things for her but I just kept looking and looking and there is once again so much stuff. I tried on so many shoes yesterday that I love and found comfortable and easy to wear at one point in my life but now the heels are just too high. Same thing with bags. I wore one bag when I took my MIL to SCP last week and my neck is still hurting from the pull of the crossbody strap. Even though I love the bag I bought it specifically for wheelchair pushing and that has been the only time that I have worn it. So since I don't see me using it again for that purpose I am letting it go too. I brought 1 new bag in and am letting go of at least 7. Elaine, I am down to 39 bags. That has been a major purge. My guess is that I will continue to whittle down my collection to only the bags that I wear and love to carry.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I continue to pare down my collection of bags, shoes and clothes. The woman from TRR is coming again today at 11. I thought I only had a few things for her but I just kept looking and looking and there is once again so much stuff. I tried on so many shoes yesterday that I love and found comfortable and easy to wear at one point in my life but now the heels are just too high. Same thing with bags. I wore one bag when I took my MIL to SCP last week and my neck is still hurting from the pull of the crossbody strap. Even though I love the bag I bought it specifically for wheelchair pushing and that has been the only time that I have worn it. So since I don't see me using it again for that purpose I am letting it go too. I brought 1 new bag in and am letting go of at least 7. Elaine, I am down to 39 bags. That has been a major purge. My guess is that I will continue to whittle down my collection to only the bags that I wear and love to carry.



It's amazing what you do Meg! &#128079;&#128077; even though I don't have many bags I'm actually selling again &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I continue to pare down my collection of bags, shoes and clothes. The woman from TRR is coming again today at 11. I thought I only had a few things for her but I just kept looking and looking and there is once again so much stuff. I tried on so many shoes yesterday that I love and found comfortable and easy to wear at one point in my life but now the heels are just too high. Same thing with bags. I wore one bag when I took my MIL to SCP last week and my neck is still hurting from the pull of the crossbody strap. Even though I love the bag I bought it specifically for wheelchair pushing and that has been the only time that I have worn it. So since I don't see me using it again for that purpose I am letting it go too. I brought 1 new bag in and am letting go of at least 7. Elaine, I am down to 39 bags. That has been a major purge. My guess is that I will continue to whittle down my collection to only the bags that I wear and love to carry.


 Meg, have you ever had a Loewe?  If so, how did you like it?  I am intrigued by the brand.  I need to see one in person sometime.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I continue to pare down my collection of bags, shoes and clothes. The woman from TRR is coming again today at 11. I thought I only had a few things for her but I just kept looking and looking and there is once again so much stuff. I tried on so many shoes yesterday that I love and found comfortable and easy to wear at one point in my life but now the heels are just too high. Same thing with bags. I wore one bag when I took my MIL to SCP last week and my neck is still hurting from the pull of the crossbody strap. Even though I love the bag I bought it specifically for wheelchair pushing and that has been the only time that I have worn it. So since I don't see me using it again for that purpose I am letting it go too. I brought 1 new bag in and am letting go of at least 7. Elaine, I am down to 39 bags. That has been a major purge. My guess is that I will continue to whittle down my collection to only the bags that I wear and love to carry.


Bravo, Meg!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I continue to pare down my collection of bags, shoes and clothes. The woman from TRR is coming again today at 11. I thought I only had a few things for her but I just kept looking and looking and there is once again so much stuff. I tried on so many shoes yesterday that I love and found comfortable and easy to wear at one point in my life but now the heels are just too high. Same thing with bags. I wore one bag when I took my MIL to SCP last week and my neck is still hurting from the pull of the crossbody strap. Even though I love the bag I bought it specifically for wheelchair pushing and that has been the only time that I have worn it. So since I don't see me using it again for that purpose I am letting it go too. I brought 1 new bag in and am letting go of at least 7. *Elaine, I am down to 39 bags. That has been a major purge.* My guess is that I will continue to whittle down my collection to only the bags that I wear and love to carry.



From over 100 down to 39... I'd say so! Very impressive. You're headed into 2016 lean and sleek!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I continue to pare down my collection of bags, shoes and clothes. The woman from TRR is coming again today at 11. I thought I only had a few things for her but I just kept looking and looking and there is once again so much stuff. I tried on so many shoes yesterday that I love and found comfortable and easy to wear at one point in my life but now the heels are just too high. Same thing with bags. I wore one bag when I took my MIL to SCP last week and my neck is still hurting from the pull of the crossbody strap. Even though I love the bag I bought it specifically for wheelchair pushing and that has been the only time that I have worn it. So since I don't see me using it again for that purpose I am letting it go too. I brought 1 new bag in and am letting go of at least 7. Elaine, I am down to 39 bags. That has been a major purge. My guess is that I will continue to whittle down my collection to only the bags that I wear and love to carry.


 
So how did it go today, with the woman from the Real Real(I asume that's what the initails stood for?) I'm sure your accessories are in mint condition! You are a woman on a mission, and I know it must feel wonderful.  Is it consignment--you get paid when they sell, or does she buy them on the spot, and you are finished in one swoop?  Your trend is great--one bag in, seven out!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> It's amazing what you do Meg! &#128079;&#128077; even though I don't have many bags I'm actually selling again &#9786;&#65039;


Thank you. It's been an exhausting day. The TRR woman was here for quite some time. I had another 72 items that she took. During this time Mijack alarm came out to check a low battery that has gone off now 3 times in a row, naturally in the middle of the night. Turns out each sensor has a battery at every door and window. So I had them all replaced. Figured as soon as one went the others would not be far behind. The noise was incredible as he changed each one with that awful beeping. The woman from TRR just kept working away. By the time both she and the technician left Alex showed up to bury Nick. By the time he was done I was ready for a nap. Then I got the call my new car had arrived and I could pick it up tomorrow with a certified check. Well given how close it is to the new year and that I didn't have a clue how much I would be offered for my trade in I decided to go find out and leave my personal check and wait for it to clear. My old salesman from my last car is now the finance manager so I was able to just fill out the paperwork, leave a check and take the car. I got home just a couple of hours ago. Long enough to make dinner and crawl into bed thoroughly exhausted. There is so much to learn about the new car but not tonight.


barbee said:


> Meg, have you ever had a Loewe?  If so, how did you like it?  I am intrigued by the brand.  I need to see one in person sometime.


I never have.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Bravo, Meg!


Thank you, SQ. I am a woman on a mission. I really want everything I own to be something I can and will use.


ElainePG said:


> From over 100 down to 39... I'd say so! Very impressive. You're headed into 2016 lean and sleek!


I hope my stomach and thighs are listening to that.


barbee said:


> So how did it go today, with the woman from the Real Real(I asume that's what the initails stood for?) I'm sure your accessories are in mint condition! You are a woman on a mission, and I know it must feel wonderful.  Is it consignment--you get paid when they sell, or does she buy them on the spot, and you are finished in one swoop?  Your trend is great--one bag in, seven out!


I get paid on the 15th of every month. That gives time for returns to be deducted. She comes to the house and takes pictures on her iPad and makes notes. I get a picture inventory prior to her leaving. She goes directly to Fedex and mails the items to SF. They proceed and inspect the items. Anything they don't want is noted and eventually gets sent back. Though they are super slow on that account. I have a sales page on their site where I can she what is listed and sold. Also what has yet to be listed. You make a lot less. I am at 70% commission but the initial selling price is often ridiculously low. On the up side. I don't have to do anything except get the items to my living room. Just knowing she is coming to take stuff away gets me motivated and I have let go of so many things I would have just kept and never used.


----------



## chessmont

hawt car megt!  Love it


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> hawt car megt!  Love it



Thank you Chessmont. I am so excited that it is finally here. It took 4 months for it to arrive. I was quite worried that I wouldn't like the red top that I choose. Standard is black but I love it. It gives the car quite a sleek appearance. I know that I will love the black interior as well. It was a never ending battle trying to keep the beige interior of my old car looking half way decent. Though the thing that is the best of all is that this car should be worry-free for many years to come. My old car was 7 years old and while I was religious about doing all the maintenance, little things just started wearing out and I lived in fear of the car breaking down when my MIL who is handicapped was in the car with me.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you. It's been an exhausting day. The TRR woman was here for quite some time. I had another 72 items that she took. During this time Mijack alarm came out to check a low battery that has gone off now 3 times in a row, naturally in the middle of the night. Turns out each sensor has a battery at every door and window. So I had them all replaced. Figured as soon as one went the others would not be far behind. The noise was incredible as he changed each one with that awful beeping. The woman from TRR just kept working away. By the time both she and the technician left Alex showed up to bury Nick. By the time he was done I was ready for a nap. Then I got the call my new car had arrived and I could pick it up tomorrow with a certified check. Well given how close it is to the new year and that I didn't have a clue how much I would be offered for my trade in I decided to go find out and leave my personal check and wait for it to clear. My old salesman from my last car is now the finance manager so I was able to just fill out the paperwork, leave a check and take the car. I got home just a couple of hours ago. Long enough to make dinner and crawl into bed thoroughly exhausted. There is so much to learn about the new car but not tonight.
> 
> I never have.


I love the red top!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love the red top!



Thanks, SQ I do too. I am so glad that I choose it. When I was there one of the women who worked there asked if that was the car that I was buying and I told her yes. She said that she had never seen a red/red convertible but liked it so much better and that they should make it standard. That was my biggest fear with the car would be that I would hate the red/red. Or that the color would be off and not being able to see one in real life made the waiting that much harder. It would have been a very expensive mistake had I not liked it. 

I have to say that my service was fabulous yesterday.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ I do too. I am so glad that I choose it. When I was there one of the women who worked there asked if that was the car that I was buying and I told her yes. She said that she had never seen a red/red convertible but liked it so much better and that they should make it standard. That was my biggest fear with the car would be that I would hate the red/red. Or that the color would be off and not being able to see one in real life made the waiting that much harder. It would have been a very expensive mistake had I not liked it.
> 
> I have to say that my service was fabulous yesterday.


It's absolutely stunning, Meg. You made exactly the right decision getting it with the red top. It's unique, it's classy, it's YOU!!!!!!!

Drive it in good health!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It's absolutely stunning, Meg. You made exactly the right decision getting it with the red top. It's unique, it's classy, it's YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> Drive it in good health!


Thank you, Elaine. I need a class in operating all the tech stuff. My old car was really old school compared with this one. How long did it take you to feel comfortable with your new car?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ I do too. I am so glad that I choose it. When I was there one of the women who worked there asked if that was the car that I was buying and I told her yes. She said that she had never seen a red/red convertible but liked it so much better and that they should make it standard. That was my biggest fear with the car would be that I would hate the red/red. Or that the color would be off and not being able to see one in real life made the waiting that much harder. It would have been a very expensive mistake had I not liked it.
> 
> I have to say that my service was fabulous yesterday.



Wow!!! Agree with Elaine, so much YOU meg!!!! &#128536;&#128131;


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Wow!!! Agree with Elaine, so much YOU meg!!!! &#128536;&#128131;



Thank you. I agree. Just got to get caught up on the new technology


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Elaine. I need a class in operating all the tech stuff. My old car was really old school compared with this one. How long did it take you to feel comfortable with your new car?


It took me a while, I have to admit... but I'm not really good about reading car manuals. Plus this particular manual is REALLY badly written! I'm sure there are parts of the car I haven't figured out yet (and I've had mine since last May!), but I do know how to do everything I need.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ I do too. I am so glad that I choose it. When I was there one of the women who worked there asked if that was the car that I was buying and I told her yes. She said that she had never seen a red/red convertible but liked it so much better and that they should make it standard. That was my biggest fear with the car would be that I would hate the red/red. Or that the color would be off and not being able to see one in real life made the waiting that much harder. It would have been a very expensive mistake had I not liked it.
> 
> I have to say that my service was fabulous yesterday.


 
Ooh la la!!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It took me a while, I have to admit... but I'm not really good about reading car manuals. Plus this particular manual is REALLY badly written! I'm sure there are parts of the car I haven't figured out yet (and I've had mine since last May!), but I do know how to do everything I need.



I tried reading it yesterday ugh.  I have to go see my sales woman.i will get a lot figured out but there is so much


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> ooh la la!!!!



:d


----------



## barbee

2016 resolution, based on threads I see on purseforum:  I am going to tally everything that comes in and goes out this year--handbags, shoes, dresses, tops, pants, and scarves.  The goal will be to have a high negative number.  I have already cleansed my closet, so now I have to keep up.  I have no where near the number of bags most of you have, but still can lose 1-2.  Since a blouse and rain jacket are on the way, I need to begin looking in the closet today!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> 2016 resolution, based on threads I see on purseforum:  I am going to tally everything that comes in and goes out this year--handbags, shoes, dresses, tops, pants, and scarves.  The goal will be to have a high negative number.  I have already cleansed my closet, so now I have to keep up.  I have no where near the number of bags most of you have, but still can lose 1-2.  Since a blouse and rain jacket are on the way, I need to begin looking in the closet today!



That is a great goal. I have gotten rid of so much but still have more to go. I am sure that I am going to have at least 50 more things by the time that the lady from TRR comes back.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I tried reading it yesterday ugh.  I have to go see my sales woman.i will get a lot figured out but there is so much


I was really disappointed in how badly written the Mercedes manual was. You'd think, for a high-end car, they'd invest some $$$ in their documentation... yes? No? In my manual, there isn't even an index, fercryinoutloud!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I was really disappointed in how badly written the Mercedes manual was. You'd think, for a high-end car, they'd invest some $$$ in their documentation... yes? No? In my manual, there isn't even an index, fercryinoutloud!



I just need the cliff notes version  My eyes start to glaze over with too much technical stuff.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I just need the cliff notes version  My eyes start to glaze over with too much technical stuff.


My SA told me I could find videos for my specific model on YouTube, but when I looked them up, each one was 45 minutes long! Like you, I wanted the "quick 10-minute" version.


----------



## bisbee

Where is everyone?  I hope you are all having fun in the New Year!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Where is everyone?  I hope you are all having fun in the New Year!


I wondered the same. LOL!
OK...my NYE dinner went well except I overcooked the tenderloin a bit. Thank God for the béarnaise sauce! We actually stayed up past midnight and watched the ball drop in Times Square on TV. Bought tiaras and top hats, had champagne...what a sight! [emoji15]
Everyone had a good time!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Where is everyone?  I hope you are all having fun in the New Year!






skyqueen said:


> I wondered the same. LOL!
> OK...my NYE dinner went well except I overcooked the tenderloin a bit. Thank God for the béarnaise sauce! We actually stayed up past midnight and watched the ball drop in Times Square on TV. *Bought tiaras and top hats, had champagne...what a sight!* [emoji15]
> Everyone had a good time!



He he, what a sight 

I'm dealing with the second cold in two month - feeling rather sorry for myself 

NYE went well thanks


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> He he, what a sight
> 
> I'm dealing with the second cold in two month - feeling rather sorry for myself
> 
> NYE went well thanks


Feel better, dearheart! [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I wondered the same. LOL!
> OK...my NYE dinner went well except I overcooked the tenderloin a bit. Thank God for the béarnaise sauce! We actually stayed up past midnight and watched the ball drop in Times Square on TV. Bought tiaras and top hats, had champagne...what a sight! [emoji15]
> Everyone had a good time!


Your party sounds like fun, skyqueen! It was just the 2 of us for NYE (but quite romantic...), and we had filet mignon. I never eat red meat, but The Hubster loves it, so I figured it would be a special treat. And wouldn't you know it? I UNDER-cooked it! Better raw than crispy, I guess... I barely ate mine, so he had nice leftovers the next day.

We also stayed up to midnight... only just... then said "Happy 2016!" and promptly fell fast asleep!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Where is everyone?  I hope you are all having fun in the New Year!


Happy New Year, bisbee! Did you have a festive N.Y.E.?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> He he, what a sight
> 
> I'm dealing with the second cold in two month - feeling rather sorry for myself
> 
> NYE went well thanks


Oh, yuck... a cold is no fun at all. I hope you feel better soon, dear cilifene.


----------



## barbee

We actually went out for New Year's Eve, with a very large group of friends and acquaintances, and had much fun. But we were home by 10 pm.  Getting old!!!
I did clean out my coat closet on Sunday(a highlight of my day--how poor!)  Since we live in the south, we really don't need many jackets.  However, I lay 14 down on the floor(tried to forget I had 3 more in the clothes closet) and asked to see joy from each one.  5 did not send me joy, so I am thrilled to downsize.  The hubby gave up 4, of which the son may take 2, so now things look roomy.  I bought nice wood hangers for this closet years ago, as a friend said it makes a difference.  She MADE my do the same in the guest closet.  Wonder if my guests(few per year) appreciate those hangers????
Saw a cute bucket bag, Proenza Schouler, 60% off on one of the department store sites-- a real bargain, but then l have been reading some good posts, which say to not give in to "good" sales when you "like" a bag.  Save that money for a more expensive bag on down the road that you "love."  We all know that, haha, but it's hard to follow.  I will try.  My daughter still has my Gucci bucket bag, so that can become "new" to me when I bring it home soon.
OK, I am just filling some space with these rambles, due to Bisbee asking us to come alive again on this thread.
I did get a very cute Vince sleeveless top from Saks, but it won's see the light of day for months. It was a bargain.
And, with this cold weather, it's scarf weather!  All is good!


----------



## chessmont

We were just the 2 of us at home NYE, had pizza and watched the MSU football Cotton Bowl.  Boohoo MSU lost (we are alumni).  I went to bed at 8:30, party animal that I am!  Had a few beers with the pizza, that's about it, but it was a nice evening.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> We were just the 2 of us at home NYE, had pizza and watched the MSU football Cotton Bowl.  Boohoo MSU lost (we are alumni).  I went to bed at 8:30, party animal that I am!  Had a few beers with the pizza, that's about it, but it was a nice evening.


We watched part of the MSU game too... gave more of our energy to the Michigan game on New Year's day (The Hubster did one of his master's degrees there, so we're blue & maize all the way!). MSU was a disappointment, but Michigan trounced Florida, so that more than made up for it. My only gripe about college games is that they never show enough of the bands. Those kids practice, practice, practice... all year long... and they are all wonderful at both playing AND marching. And the most we viewers see is 15 seconds, if we're lucky! I'd much rather see the band & the cheerleaders than a bunch of announcers rehashing what we already saw.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Feel better, dearheart! [emoji8]





ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck... a cold is no fun at all. I hope you feel better soon, dear cilifene.



Thanks dearhearts  ...feeling better today 

It's cold here in Denmark and we are expecting snow..brrrrr....you know I hate snow 'lol' 
When I'm in the mood I'll post pictures of my new bag 

Love from Copenhagen


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dearhearts  ...feeling better today
> 
> It's cold here in Denmark and we are expecting snow..brrrrr....you know I hate snow 'lol'
> When I'm in the mood I'll post pictures of my new bag
> 
> Love from Copenhagen


Oh la la...cant wait![emoji6]
Winter has finally arrived here with cold weather and light snow. Nothing bad, Thank God! Heating oil is down in price so I'm a happy camper! [emoji39]


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dearhearts  ...feeling better today
> 
> It's cold here in Denmark and we are expecting snow..brrrrr....you know I hate snow 'lol'
> When I'm in the mood I'll post pictures of my new bag
> 
> Love from Copenhagen


NEW BAG??????? Can't wait to see it!!!!  LV?  and tell us what you sold(I think you said you were selling..)  Hope the cold is better, too.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> NEW BAG??????? Can't wait to see it!!!!  LV?  and tell us what you sold(I think you said you were selling..)  Hope the cold is better, too.



Thanks barbee, I'm feeling better 
Yes, LV  yeah, I sold almost all of them  I still have my Alma PM blac epi, Twinset black empreinte 

And here is the new baby ..... 

The TWIST.......


----------



## Cilifene

More pics.....


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> More pics.....


 
It is a beauty!  So sleek and sophisticated! I am very happy for you.  Since I am not really up on all the LV bags, is this a newer one?  I am assuming so.  Just love it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> More pics.....


Wheeeeeeee! That is one gorgeous bag!!!!!! It is so elegant. 

Next, we will definitely want to see a model shot, when you are feeling better.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> It is a beauty!  So sleek and sophisticated! I am very happy for you.  Since I am not really up on all the LV bags, is this a newer one?  I am assuming so.  Just love it!





ElainePG said:


> Wheeeeeeee! That is one gorgeous bag!!!!!! It is so elegant.
> 
> Next, we will definitely want to see a model shot, when you are feeling better.



Thanks barbee and Elaine 

Here is a few mod pics taken via Apple watch


----------



## Cilifene

One more...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One more...


Totally stunning, Cilifene! Looks like a nice size, too.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy turned me on to this YouTube video...just hysterical! Thought we needed a good laugh today!
So true.................. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uiTMtY7CKw


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> We actually went out for New Year's Eve, with a very large group of friends and acquaintances, and had much fun. But we were home by 10 pm.  Getting old!!!
> I did clean out my coat closet on Sunday(a highlight of my day--how poor!)  Since we live in the south, we really don't need many jackets.  However, I lay 14 down on the floor(tried to forget I had 3 more in the clothes closet) and asked to see joy from each one.  5 did not send me joy, so I am thrilled to downsize.  The hubby gave up 4, of which the son may take 2, so now things look roomy.  I bought nice wood hangers for this closet years ago, as a friend said it makes a difference.  She MADE my do the same in the guest closet.  Wonder if my guests(few per year) appreciate those hangers????
> Saw a cute bucket bag, Proenza Schouler, 60% off on one of the department store sites-- a real bargain, but then l have been reading some good posts, which say to not give in to "good" sales when you "like" a bag.  Save that money for a more expensive bag on down the road that you "love."  We all know that, haha, but it's hard to follow.  I will try.  My daughter still has my Gucci bucket bag, so that can become "new" to me when I bring it home soon.
> OK, I am just filling some space with these rambles, due to Bisbee asking us to come alive again on this thread.
> I did get a very cute Vince sleeveless top from Saks, but it won's see the light of day for months. It was a bargain.
> And, with this cold weather, it's scarf weather!  All is good!


Sounds like you are doing a great job decluttering. I agree with not giving into temptation for something you like and saving for something you love. Hence, I am down to 38 bags. Still more to let go of but I want to let the dust settle first. 


chessmont said:


> We were just the 2 of us at home NYE, had pizza and watched the MSU football Cotton Bowl.  Boohoo MSU lost (we are alumni).  I went to bed at 8:30, party animal that I am!  Had a few beers with the pizza, that's about it, but it was a nice evening.


Sounds like our NYE.


Cilifene said:


> Thanks dearhearts  ...feeling better today
> 
> It's cold here in Denmark and we are expecting snow..brrrrr....you know I hate snow 'lol'
> When I'm in the mood I'll post pictures of my new bag
> 
> Love from Copenhagen


I am glad that you are feeling better. 


Cilifene said:


> More pics.....





Cilifene said:


> Thanks barbee and Elaine
> 
> Here is a few mod pics taken via Apple watch



Stunning bag. It looks great on you and I love the boots. How do you like your Apple watch?


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Izzy turned me on to this YouTube video...just hysterical! Thought we needed a good laugh today!
> So true..................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uiTMtY7CKw



That is hysterical. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Totally stunning, Cilifene! Looks like a nice size, too.



Thanks very much SQ!  yes, it's a great size 



megt10 said:


> Sounds like you are doing a great job decluttering. I agree with not giving into temptation for something you like and saving for something you love. Hence, I am down to 38 bags. Still more to let go of but I want to let the dust settle first.
> 
> Sounds like our NYE.
> 
> I am glad that you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning bag. It looks great on you and I love the boots. How do you like your Apple watch?



Thanks Meg  I'm VERY pleased with it! like that I can answer my phone with it.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Izzy turned me on to this YouTube video...just hysterical! Thought we needed a good laugh today!
> So true..................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uiTMtY7CKw



LOL  ...Thanks SQ


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> More pics.....



Gorgeous bag Cilifene! I am terribly impressed with the LV hardware on the front of the bag. Classic and will be so for years. Looks as if it is a great size.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> LOL  ...Thanks SQ



Every time I watch this I laugh out loud but I must say I totally agree with her.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Izzy turned me on to this YouTube video...just hysterical! Thought we needed a good laugh today!
> So true..................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uiTMtY7CKw





Izzy48 said:


> Gorgeous bag Cilifene! I am terribly impressed with the LV hardware on the front of the bag. Classic and will be so for years. Looks as if it is a great size.



Thanks very much Izzy  I'm sure the Twist will become a classic...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much Izzy  I'm sure the Twist will become a classic...


It will be a classic the way the Chanel double-flap is a classic. You have such great taste! And of course you KNOW I'm loving the silver hardware!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It will be a classic the way the Chanel double-flap is a classic. You have such great taste! And of course you KNOW I'm loving the silver hardware!



Thanks very much Elaine  yeah, we loooooove silver hw


----------



## Trudysmom

Here is my new bag. Gucci GG supreme satchel. I love the red and pink colors!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my new bag. Gucci GG supreme satchel. I love the red and pink colors!


That Gucci bag is beyond stunning, Trudys! The pink and red, against the light brown of the bag, are so bright and cheerful. It will be a great four-seasons accessory, and I have a feeling you'll be reaching for it a LOT.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> That Gucci bag is beyond stunning, Trudys! The pink and red, against the light brown of the bag, are so bright and cheerful. It will be a great four-seasons accessory, and I have a feeling you'll be reaching for it a LOT.
> 
> Wear it in good health!


Thank you. Yes, I will enjoy it all year. I love the colors so much.


----------



## chessmont

I just love the combination of those colors on the Gucci!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my new bag. Gucci GG supreme satchel. I love the red and pink colors!



That's a stunning combination. Congratulations.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my new bag. Gucci GG supreme satchel. I love the red and pink colors!




Very beautiful Trudysmom...


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my new bag. Gucci GG supreme satchel. I love the red and pink colors!


Love the colors, Trudy!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my new bag. Gucci GG supreme satchel. I love the red and pink colors!



Congrats and enjoy your new Gucci!


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my new bag. Gucci GG supreme satchel. I love the red and pink colors!


I know you will gets lots of compliments on this bag!  Do you have other Guccis, or is this your first one?  So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

barbee said:


> I know you will gets lots of compliments on this bag!  Do you have other Guccis, or is this your first one?  So pretty.


This is my first one. I love the red and pink.


----------



## Cilifene

Taken via Apple Watch....


----------



## Cilifene

This one taken via Apple watch too ....


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene, you look like an ad for LV!  Fabulous...and I love the sweater.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene, you look like an ad for LV!  Fabulous...and I love the sweater.



Aww, thanks bisbee that is very kind of you to say  
I love the sweater very much too


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Cilifene, you look like an ad for LV!  Fabulous...and I love the sweater.


 


Cilifene said:


> Aww, thanks bisbee that is very kind of you to say
> I love the sweater very much too


I love the sweater, too!


----------



## Cilifene

Cilifene said:


> Taken via Apple Watch....





skyqueen said:


> I love the sweater, too!



Thanks SQ, did you see the pictures are taken via Apple watch?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, did you see the pictures are taken via Apple watch?


I don't know how you do it...your pics are always perfect. 
I'm getting better with my iPhone, I've figured out the "editing"! [emoji57]


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I don't know how you do it...your pics are always perfect.
> I'm getting better with my iPhone, I've figured out the "editing"! [emoji57]



I agree in that your pics are fabulous Cilifene. Your sweater with the bag is so stylish and you look the best.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I don't know how you do it...your pics are always perfect.
> I'm getting better with my iPhone, I've figured out the "editing"! [emoji57]



But before posting I've taken a million pics  Oh you did, it's fun right? 



Izzy48 said:


> I agree in that your pics are fabulous Cilifene. Your sweater with the bag is so stylish and you look the best.



Thanks dear Izzy, you are very kind..


----------



## Cilifene

Do you remember I posted pics of Alma epi with twilly on the handles? 
The twilly I use, from ebay; is not expensive and they are not silk but they are really nice. I like to use them on Alma epi cause she is a very plain bag. I just got two more sets.
Here is the old blue set and the two new ones.


----------



## Cilifene

Close up ....

Not sure about the last one .. but I like the grey


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Do you remember I posted pics of Alma epi with twilly on the handles?
> The twilly I use, from ebay; is not expensive and they are not silk but they are really nice. I like to use them on Alma epi cause she is a very plain bag. I just got two more sets.
> Here is the old blue set and the two new ones.


You do such a beautiful job of wrapping the handles... just perfect!
ETA: Is there a trick of doing it so they stay in place? I just found those same twillies on eBay and bought a set in black, and when they arrive I want to do it so I don't make a big mess, LOL!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You do such a beautiful job of wrapping the handles... just perfect!
> ETA: Is there a trick of doing it so they stay in place? I just found those same twillies on eBay and bought a set in black, and when they arrive I want to do it so I don't make a big mess, LOL!



Oh you found them  I was going to post a link to the seller but forgot. I found a YouTube film that shows how to wrap them it's pretty easy when you've tried it few times


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh you found them  I was going to post a link to the seller but forgot. *I found a YouTube film* that shows how to wrap them it's pretty easy when you've tried it few times



I should have realized... you can find EVERYTHING on YouTube! I will check it out once they arrive.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I should have realized... you can find EVERYTHING on YouTube! I will check it out once they arrive.



Yes, almost everything is on YouTube :
Actually, I wanted a black one but couldn't find it. I just blacks at another seller so I guess we didn't bought from the same seller. 
Looking forward to see your wrappings Elaine


----------



## Izzy48

Recently I saw an article in the Purse Blog featuring the new Coach Chelsea. One of the bags caught my eye because I have wanted a chalk colored bag which didn't cost the earth. Plus the small detailed studs on the front rang my bell of interest  even more. 


 The leather is quite nice and so is the workmanship. Although I freely admit it turns me off that most of the bags are made in China. Apparently it didn't turn me off enough to prevent me from buying with my Christmas money  A good choice for me for spring and summer

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...n-new-arrivals-new-arrivals&dwvar_color=QBCHK


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I saw an article in the Purse Blog featuring the new Coach Chelsea. One of the bags caught my eye because I have wanted a chalk colored bag which didn't cost the earth. Plus the small detailed studs on the front rang my bell of interest  even more.
> 
> 
> The leather is quite nice and so is the workmanship. Although I freely admit it turns me off that most of the bags are made in China. Apparently it didn't turn me off enough to prevent me from buying with my Christmas money  A good choice for me for spring and summer
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...n-new-arrivals-new-arrivals&dwvar_color=QBCHK



It's very nice Izzy and I like the studs on the light color


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Do you remember I posted pics of Alma epi with twilly on the handles?
> The twilly I use, from ebay; is not expensive and they are not silk but they are really nice. I like to use them on Alma epi cause she is a very plain bag. I just got two more sets.
> Here is the old blue set and the two new ones.


Really adds pizzazz!



Izzy48 said:


> Recently I saw an article in the Purse Blog featuring the new Coach Chelsea. One of the bags caught my eye because I have wanted a chalk colored bag which didn't cost the earth. Plus the small detailed studs on the front rang my bell of interest  even more.
> 
> 
> The leather is quite nice and so is the workmanship. Although I freely admit it turns me off that most of the bags are made in China. Apparently it didn't turn me off enough to prevent me from buying with my Christmas money  A good choice for me for spring and summer
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...n-new-arrivals-new-arrivals&dwvar_color=QBCHK


 


Cilifene said:


> It's very nice Izzy and I like the studs on the light color


I like the studs on the chalk color, too. 
Post a pic, Izzy, when you get the bag!


----------



## skyqueen

I went to a skincare party at my GF's daughter's house last weekend. She has started selling Rodan & Fields products. I had never heard of the product but I felt obligated to buy something. I bought the anti-aging kit...mask, toner, AM/PM moisturizers and eye crème. I'll let you know.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I saw an article in the Purse Blog featuring the new Coach Chelsea. One of the bags caught my eye because I have wanted a chalk colored bag which didn't cost the earth. Plus the small detailed studs on the front rang my bell of interest  even more.
> 
> 
> The leather is quite nice and so is the workmanship. Although I freely admit it turns me off that most of the bags are made in China. Apparently it didn't turn me off enough to prevent me from buying with my Christmas money  A good choice for me for spring and summer
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...n-new-arrivals-new-arrivals&dwvar_color=QBCHK


Love the silver studs against the white leather, Izzy... it is a super smashing look! This will be great all year around. I would ordinarily think that a chalk-colored bag is just for warm weather, but those fabulous studs make it a four-season bag, IMO. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I went to a skincare party at my GF's daughter's house last weekend. She has started selling Rodan & Fields products. I had never heard of the product but I felt obligated to buy something. I bought the anti-aging kit...mask, toner, AM/PM moisturizers and eye crème. I'll let you know.


I usually get all excited about a skin care line, stick with it for a few years, then get "seduced away" by another line, and so the cycle continues. Right now it's the Dior line (except for La Mer undereye cream and a sunscreen that my dermatologist recommended) and I'm not straying (yet!) but who knows? I'll be interested to hear what you think of the R&F products.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I saw an article in the Purse Blog featuring the new Coach Chelsea. One of the bags caught my eye because I have wanted a chalk colored bag which didn't cost the earth. Plus the small detailed studs on the front rang my bell of interest  even more.
> 
> 
> The leather is quite nice and so is the workmanship. Although I freely admit it turns me off that most of the bags are made in China. Apparently it didn't turn me off enough to prevent me from buying with my Christmas money  A good choice for me for spring and summer
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...n-new-arrivals-new-arrivals&dwvar_color=QBCHK


 
Izzy, that is a great looking bag!  I am a real Coach fan now, after using the Nomad the last few months.  I want to enjoy a bag, whatever the price, or country it was made, as long as it gives me happiness/joy/a thrill--whatever.   We all seem to have  set brand(s) we love, but I find it refreshing when we stray, and find a very reasonably priced bag with the quality we want, and the looks we crave.  The upside, also, for a bag that does not break the bank, is that we can then justify another bag in the not to distant future!  It's a win-win!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Taken via Apple Watch....


Great pictures. I would get an Apple watch in a heartbeat if I could wear anything but gold. Those are so expensive. I am just afraid that the technology will just keep getting better and I would want to upgrade.


Cilifene said:


> This one taken via Apple watch too ....


How cool is that! 


bisbee said:


> Cilifene, you look like an ad for LV!  Fabulous...and I love the sweater.


+1


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Do you remember I posted pics of Alma epi with twilly on the handles?
> The twilly I use, from ebay; is not expensive and they are not silk but they are really nice. I like to use them on Alma epi cause she is a very plain bag. I just got two more sets.
> Here is the old blue set and the two new ones.


What a great find. I love the look of a twilly on a bag.


Cilifene said:


> Close up ....
> 
> Not sure about the last one .. but I like the grey


I like them all. 


Izzy48 said:


> Recently I saw an article in the Purse Blog featuring the new Coach Chelsea. One of the bags caught my eye because I have wanted a chalk colored bag which didn't cost the earth. Plus the small detailed studs on the front rang my bell of interest  even more.
> 
> 
> The leather is quite nice and so is the workmanship. Although I freely admit it turns me off that most of the bags are made in China. Apparently it didn't turn me off enough to prevent me from buying with my Christmas money  A good choice for me for spring and summer
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...n-new-arrivals-new-arrivals&dwvar_color=QBCHK



This is a really pretty bag Izzy. I love the studs and the color of the bag. It will go with everything.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Great pictures. I would get an Apple watch in a heartbeat if I could wear anything but gold. Those are so expensive. I am just afraid that the technology will just keep getting better and I would want to upgrade.
> 
> How cool is that!
> 
> +1



Thanks Meg!  do you have allergy?


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg!  do you have allergy?



Yeah, I am allergic to everything except gold or platinum. I can't even wear stainless steel.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Really adds pizzazz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the studs on the chalk color, too.
> Post a pic, Izzy, when you get the bag!



Thanks Sky!



Cilifene said:


> It's very nice Izzy and I like the studs on the light color



Thank you also Cilifene! It's interesting that every time I write your name my system changes the spelling to Silicone just as it did that one time. You must forgive me if I fail to notice the incorrect spelling. 



ElainePG said:


> Love the silver studs against the white leather, Izzy... it is a super smashing look! This will be great all year around. I would ordinarily think that a chalk-colored bag is just for warm weather, but those fabulous studs make it a four-season bag, IMO. Wear it in good health!



In the south we usually don't wear light colored bags in the fall and winter but I have noticed many of the chalk leather bags being carried this winter. However, I think I will keep mine for spring but you do make a good point about the studs. I just think they look great. 



barbee said:


> Izzy, that is a great looking bag!  I am a real Coach fan now, after using the Nomad the last few months.  I want to enjoy a bag, whatever the price, or country it was made, as long as it gives me happiness/joy/a thrill--whatever.   We all seem to have  set brand(s) we love, but I find it refreshing when we stray, and find a very reasonably priced bag with the quality we want, and the looks we crave.  The upside, also, for a bag that does not break the bank, is that we can then justify another bag in the not to distant future!  It's a win-win win situation.
> 
> I need to not worry about where the bags are made and simply enjoy it as you said. My Nomad has been wonderful to carry. My niece and I were out together on errands and she said what did you do to your bag? I had my Nomad and the back side was covered in a large spot of black grease. Couldn't believe it as I have already lost two bags in 2015 to accidents with a total purchase price of over $4000.00. At present I am working on the removal of the black color but it will never be the same. We have no idea how I accomplished another destruction. Barbee, I think the loss of my two other bags has changed my attitude in regard to what I will purchase in the future.
> Having been off the Forum for about a month I tried to do some catching up and saw your Christmas list---very nice. Love the Mulberry cosmetics bag but no more than your other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great find. I love the look of a twilly on a bag.
> 
> I like them all.
> 
> 
> This is a really pretty bag Izzy. I love the studs and the color of the bag. It will go with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Meg. How are you doing from your loss of your little guy? Mine have been sick and Izzy has thrown up for 3 days straight. Off to the vet tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> *Really adds pizzazz!*
> 
> I like the studs on the chalk color, too.
> Post a pic, Izzy, when you get the bag!



Thanks SQ, I think so too 



megt10 said:


> Yeah, I am allergic to everything except gold or platinum. I can't even wear stainless steel.



I see, no need to try it then - one can live without...



Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Sky!
> 
> Thank you also Cilifene! It's interesting that every time I write your name my system changes the spelling to Silicone just as it did that one time. *You must forgive me if I fail to notice the incorrect spelling. *
> 
> In the south we usually don't wear light colored bags in the fall and winter but I have noticed many of the chalk leather bags being carried this winter. However, I think I will keep mine for spring but you do make a good point about the studs. I just think they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy, that is a great looking bag!  I am a real Coach fan now, after using the Nomad the last few months.  I want to enjoy a bag, whatever the price, or country it was made, as long as it gives me happiness/joy/a thrill--whatever.   We all seem to have  set brand(s) we love, but I find it refreshing when we stray, and find a very reasonably priced bag with the quality we want, and the looks we crave.  The upside, also, for a bag that does not break the bank, is that we can then justify another bag in the not to distant future!  It's a win-win win situation.
> 
> I need to not worry about where the bags are made and simply enjoy it as you said. My Nomad has been wonderful to carry. My niece and I were out together on errands and she said what did you do to your bag? I had my Nomad and the back side was covered in a large spot of black grease. Couldn't believe it as I have already lost two bags in 2015 to accidents with a total purchase price of over $4000.00. At present I am working on the removal of the black color but it will never be the same. We have no idea how I accomplished another destruction. Barbee, I think the loss of my two other bags has changed my attitude in regard to what I will purchase in the future.
> Having been off the Forum for about a month I tried to do some catching up and saw your Christmas list---very nice. Love the Mulberry cosmetics bag but no more than your other things.
> 
> Thanks so much Meg. How are you doing from your loss of your little guy? Mine have been sick and Izzy has thrown up for 3 days straight. Off to the vet tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It okay Izzy, I know   I'm sorry to hear about the throwing up hope it isn't something bad...
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I usually get all excited about a skin care line, stick with it for a few years, then get "seduced away" by another line, and so the cycle continues. Right now it's the Dior line (except for La Mer undereye cream and a sunscreen that my dermatologist recommended) and I'm not straying (yet!) but who knows? I'll be interested to hear what you think of the R&F products.


I've only been using the products for 3 days but I can say I'm impressed with their eye crème already.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I've only been using the products for 3 days but I can say I'm impressed with their eye crème already.




I have friends who use this brand and swear by it. It is very good quality.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I've only been using the products for 3 days but I can say I'm impressed with their eye crème already.


I'm glad. It's always tricky when you feel you have to buy a product line, because a "friend of a friend" is a rep for the brand.

Now if they could only come up with a face cream that took a couple on inches off my hips...:giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad. It's always tricky when you feel you have to buy a product line, because a "friend of a friend" is a rep for the brand.
> 
> Now if they could only come up with a face cream that took a couple on inches off my hips...:giggles:


Hell, yes!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Sky!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also Cilifene! It's interesting that every time I write your name my system changes the spelling to Silicone just as it did that one time. You must forgive me if I fail to notice the incorrect spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> In the south we usually don't wear light colored bags in the fall and winter but I have noticed many of the chalk leather bags being carried this winter. However, I think I will keep mine for spring but you do make a good point about the studs. I just think they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy, that is a great looking bag!  I am a real Coach fan now, after using the Nomad the last few months.  I want to enjoy a bag, whatever the price, or country it was made, as long as it gives me happiness/joy/a thrill--whatever.   We all seem to have  set brand(s) we love, but I find it refreshing when we stray, and find a very reasonably priced bag with the quality we want, and the looks we crave.  The upside, also, for a bag that does not break the bank, is that we can then justify another bag in the not to distant future!  It's a win-win win situation.
> 
> I need to not worry about where the bags are made and simply enjoy it as you said. My Nomad has been wonderful to carry. My niece and I were out together on errands and she said what did you do to your bag? I had my Nomad and the back side was covered in a large spot of black grease. Couldn't believe it as I have already lost two bags in 2015 to accidents with a total purchase price of over $4000.00. At present I am working on the removal of the black color but it will never be the same. We have no idea how I accomplished another destruction. Barbee, I think the loss of my two other bags has changed my attitude in regard to what I will purchase in the future.
> Having been off the Forum for about a month I tried to do some catching up and saw your Christmas list---very nice. Love the Mulberry cosmetics bag but no more than your other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Meg. How are you doing from your loss of your little guy? Mine have been sick and Izzy has thrown up for 3 days straight. Off to the vet tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Things here are not so good. Misha has been sick and not eating. I took him to the vet again on Friday and got referred to VCA All Care where I ended up taking Nick when he was finally diagnosed with cancer. I took Misha Saturday. They did an ultrasound. He has a nodule on his spleen. That could account for him not eating as it could be pressing on his stomach. They wanted to keep him until Monday but I told them no I would get food into him. They did a bunch more tests. I take him back to see the same vet that saw Nick on Thursday. They are going to do a CT scan and the same rhino scope that they did on Nick and possibly a biopsy of the node or just remove the spleen. As you can imagine I'm scared to death. Last night I cried my eyes out and this morning woke up with that neck pain again and my eyes are so swollen I can barely close them.
Click to expand...


----------



## bisbee

Oh dear Meg...you have had to deal with way too much!


----------



## chessmont

Oh megt I am so sorry you have had so much sorrow with your pets.  Praying a spleen removal will solve the problem...


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> Oh dear Meg...you have had to deal with way too much!





chessmont said:


> Oh megt I am so sorry you have had so much sorrow with your pets.  Praying a spleen removal will solve the problem...



Thanks so much ladies. It hasn't been the best start to a new year. I'm not even able to express how much Misha means to me. I have loved all my animals but there's always one or two that are just a part of you. For me he's it. My little furry soulmate.


----------



## megt10

Izzy, I am sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. It hasn't been the best start to a new year. I'm not even able to express how much Misha means to me. I have loved all my animals but there's always one or two that are just a part of you. For me he's it. My little furry soulmate.



I know what you mean about certain special ones.  When my darling Ubi was diagnosed with lymphoma (no hope of cure) I literally went hysterical in front of my DH.  Scared the hell out of him he had never seen me that way.  I don't think I had ever been that way to tell the truth.  And this is someone who has owned more than 20 dogs in my adult lifetime.  He was the only one that affected me like that.  He is my avatar.


----------



## Izzy48

Meg I don't even know what to say other than I hope and pray things work out for the very best. This is so painful for you I want you take care of your health so please take care of yourself. 

Took both of mine to the vet today and the were treated for dehydration and given something to stop the nausea and vomiting. Looks as if they have a nasty virus that has gone off and on since Christmas. I have one syringe per dog with nausea medication hoping to help keep them asleep without vomiting. Perhaps they will make it through the night without giving the shots. 

Thinking about you and hope and pray for a full recovery for your fur baby.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. It hasn't been the best start to a new year. I'm not even able to express how much Misha means to me. I have loved all my animals but there's always one or two that are just a part of you. For me he's it. My little furry soulmate.


There is a "soulmate" pet you're always more attracted to. Mine is my Trixie Belle. Like Chessmont I have always had a dog (or two) in my life. Trixie is 13 and everyday I think about this...don't know what I'll do.
Sending thoughts and prayers, dear Meg...............


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> I know what you mean about certain special ones.  When my darling Ubi was diagnosed with lymphoma (no hope of cure) I literally went hysterical in front of my DH.  Scared the hell out of him he had never seen me that way.  I don't think I had ever been that way to tell the truth.  And this is someone who has owned more than 20 dogs in my adult lifetime.  He was the only one that affected me like that.  He is my avatar.


Oh Chessmont, I completely understand. That is how I was when I got home with Misha on Saturday. Yes, I cried a lot when Beau and Nick died and prior to it when I knew it was coming but nothing like this and I don't even have any answers yet. Just the thought left me inconsolable. I too have had dogs all my life. This just feels like it will kill me. 


Izzy48 said:


> Meg I don't even know what to say other than I hope and pray things work out for the very best. This is so painful for you I want you take care of your health so please take care of yourself.
> 
> Took both of mine to the vet today and the were treated for dehydration and given something to stop the nausea and vomiting. Looks as if they have a nasty virus that has gone off and on since Christmas. I have one syringe per dog with nausea medication hoping to help keep them asleep without vomiting. Perhaps they will make it through the night without giving the shots.
> 
> Thinking about you and hope and pray for a full recovery for your fur baby.


Oh, Izzy I am so sorry about your dogs. I hope that they are feeling better today. At least you caught it before they got too sick. Give them lots of hugs from me.


skyqueen said:


> There is a "soulmate" pet you're always more attracted to. Mine is my Trixie Belle. Like Chessmont I have always had a dog (or two) in my life. Trixie is 13 and everyday I think about this...don't know what I'll do.
> Sending thoughts and prayers, dear Meg...............


Thanks so much SQ. I had one other dog that I felt this way about. She was my grade school to grad school dog. She was a little cockapoo named Gypsy. She lived to almost 19. She went everywhere with me. When she got sick and had to be put to sleep it took me years to get another dog. 

Misha seemed to be feeling better on Sunday. He ate his food and started playing with his toys again. Monday he was not feeling well again though he ate. He threw up bile for the first time. I had to take my MIL to get her nails done and when we got back 2 hours tops he had peed all over. So not normal. He had such sad eyes of I don't feel well. Man does he have a gassy little but too. I called my vet to get some more meds since VCA All Care sent him home with meds that he is supposed to take for 10 days but didn't even give me enough to last until Thursday when I am back. I have to take my MIL to the Dentist this morning and am going to bring Misha with me. I don't to leave him alone. So we will just wait outside or in the car depending on the weather. Then I am going to swing by the vet and see if my favorite vet can take a look at him. Take his temperature and check his gums to make sure he isn't dehydrated. Ugh.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Oh Chessmont, I completely understand. That is how I was when I got home with Misha on Saturday. Yes, I cried a lot when Beau and Nick died and prior to it when I knew it was coming but nothing like this and I don't even have any answers yet. Just the thought left me inconsolable. I too have had dogs all my life. This just feels like it will kill me.
> 
> Oh, Izzy I am so sorry about your dogs. I hope that they are feeling better today. At least you caught it before they got too sick. Give them lots of hugs from me.
> 
> Thanks so much SQ. I had one other dog that I felt this way about. She was my grade school to grad school dog. She was a little cockapoo named Gypsy. She lived to almost 19. She went everywhere with me. When she got sick and had to be put to sleep it took me years to get another dog.
> 
> Misha seemed to be feeling better on Sunday. He ate his food and started playing with his toys again. Monday he was not feeling well again though he ate. He threw up bile for the first time. I had to take my MIL to get her nails done and when we got back 2 hours tops he had peed all over. So not normal. He had such sad eyes of I don't feel well. Man does he have a gassy little but too. I called my vet to get some more meds since VCA All Care sent him home with meds that he is supposed to take for 10 days but didn't even give me enough to last until Thursday when I am back. I have to take my MIL to the Dentist this morning and am going to bring Misha with me. I don't to leave him alone. So we will just wait outside or in the car depending on the weather. Then I am going to swing by the vet and see if my favorite vet can take a look at him. Take his temperature and check his gums to make sure he isn't dehydrated. Ugh.



Oh Meg, I'm so sorry 



chessmont said:


> I know what you mean about certain special ones.  When my darling Ubi was diagnosed with lymphoma (no hope of cure) I literally went hysterical in front of my DH.  Scared the hell out of him he had never seen me that way.  I don't think I had ever been that way to tell the truth.  And this is someone who has owned more than 20 dogs in my adult lifetime.  He was the only one that affected me like that.  He is my avatar.



He was a beautiful dog chessmont....



Izzy48 said:


> Meg I don't even know what to say other than I hope and pray things work out for the very best. This is so painful for you I want you take care of your health so please take care of yourself.
> 
> Took both of mine to the vet today and the were treated for dehydration and given something to stop the nausea and vomiting. Looks as if they have a nasty virus that has gone off and on since Christmas. I have one syringe per dog with nausea medication hoping to help keep them asleep without vomiting. Perhaps they will make it through the night without giving the shots.
> 
> Thinking about you and hope and pray for a full recovery for your fur baby.



Hugs to you Izzy....


----------



## chessmont

Izzy I hope your dogs get over the bug quickly!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to Chessmont, Meg and Cilifene for your good thoughts. My two are getting better gradually but what ever this virus is has taken a toll on their little bodies. My daughter's dog is also sick with the same thing and she has had him to the vet as well. All three were together at Christmas and we have been dealing with this since then. My son's dog is old and didn't come to Christmas dinner because my son was sick and barely made it himself. We are thankful his dog didn't come because I am not sure at his age  he would have come through the ordeal. t would caution all of you to be proactive if your dog starts coughing because this is how this started in all 3 dogs. As for our son, he has recovered but my DH has been home from work 2 days and won't be able to work today. I also have the beginning symptoms. Oddly enough all of ours also started with a bad cough. What a start to 2016!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to Chessmont, Meg and Cilifene for your good thoughts. My two are getting better gradually but what ever this virus is has taken a toll on their little bodies. My daughter's dog is also sick with the same thing and she has had him to the vet as well. All three were together at Christmas and we have been dealing with this since then. My son's dog is old and didn't come to Christmas dinner because my son was sick and barely made it himself. We are thankful his dog didn't come because I am not sure at his age  he would have come through the ordeal. t would caution all of you to be proactive if your dog starts coughing because this is how this started in all 3 dogs. As for our son, he has recovered but my DH has been home from work 2 days and won't be able to work today. I also have the beginning symptoms. Oddly enough all of ours also started with a bad cough. What a start to 2016!


I wonder if Pippin, Izzy and Domino ate something bad at Christmas?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I wonder if Pippin, Izzy and Domino ate something bad at Christmas?



I don't think so because all we gave them of table food was a very few bites of our standing rib roast. Surely that didn't do it. But Izzy and Domino are famous for eating anything they see inside or outside so who knows?


----------



## Izzy48

Be sure to remember Elaine while recovering from her knee replacement. She is doing well and is at home but she will have some very uncomfortable days. Elaine is a trooper though so I know she will work hard to recover.


----------



## barbee

Quick recovery wishes to you Elaine! At least you picked the best time of the year for recovery, as the weather is often bleak.


----------



## Izzy48

Sad news to hear the fabulous actor Alan Rickman has died. I love to watch him in Sense and Sensibility and who could ever forget his performance in Harry Potter. Such an incredible actor and what a marvelous voice. So sorry for his family.


----------



## djfmn

Elaine wishing you a speedy recovery from your knee surgery. I hope you get back to full strength as quickly as possible. I know it will be worth it my dad said after his surgery if he had known the end result he would have done it much sooner than he did.


----------



## Trudysmom

I hope you will feel better very soon, Elaine.


----------



## chessmont

sending good thoughts your way, Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sky!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also Cilifene! It's interesting that every time I write your name my system changes the spelling to Silicone just as it did that one time. You must forgive me if I fail to notice the incorrect spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> In the south we usually don't wear light colored bags in the fall and winter but I have noticed many of the chalk leather bags being carried this winter. However, I think I will keep mine for spring but you do make a good point about the studs. I just think they look great.
> 
> 
> Things here are not so good. Misha has been sick and not eating. I took him to the vet again on Friday and got referred to VCA All Care where I ended up taking Nick when he was finally diagnosed with cancer. I took Misha Saturday. They did an ultrasound. He has a nodule on his spleen. That could account for him not eating as it could be pressing on his stomach. They wanted to keep him until Monday but I told them no I would get food into him. They did a bunch more tests. I take him back to see the same vet that saw Nick on Thursday. They are going to do a CT scan and the same rhino scope that they did on Nick and possibly a biopsy of the node or just remove the spleen. As you can imagine I'm scared to death. Last night I cried my eyes out and this morning woke up with that neck pain again and my eyes are so swollen I can barely close them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Meg... you have really been through it, haven't you? You must be so scared. I hope it will turn out to be something fixable. My heart just aches for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Meg I don't even know what to say other than I hope and pray things work out for the very best. This is so painful for you I want you take care of your health so please take care of yourself.
> 
> Took both of mine to the vet today and the were treated for dehydration and given something to stop the nausea and vomiting. Looks as if they have a nasty virus that has gone off and on since Christmas. I have one syringe per dog with nausea medication hoping to help keep them asleep without vomiting. Perhaps they will make it through the night without giving the shots.
> 
> Thinking about you and hope and pray for a full recovery for your fur baby.


Izzy, I'm so sorry your little guys are suffering. I hope you don't have to give them injections, and I hope that they get over this virus... or whatever it is... very soon. It is always so sad when animals suffer, because you can't explain it to them.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Be sure to remember Elaine while recovering from her knee replacement. She is doing well and is at home but she will have some very uncomfortable days. Elaine is a trooper though so I know she will work hard to recover.





barbee said:


> Quick recovery wishes to you Elaine! At least you picked the best time of the year for recovery, as the weather is often bleak.





djfmn said:


> Elaine wishing you a speedy recovery from your knee surgery. I hope you get back to full strength as quickly as possible. I know it will be worth it my dad said after his surgery if he had known the end result he would have done it much sooner than he did.





Trudysmom said:


> I hope you will feel better very soon, Elaine.





chessmont said:


> sending good thoughts your way, Elaine



Thanks to all of you for your good thoughts... a real spirit lifter! I had the knee replacement surgery on Tuesday, they sent me home on Wednesday, and here I am back on my laptop on Thursday afternoon! 

Today a home health care physical therapist came to our house to take me through rehab exercises, which I will do at home for the next couple of weeks. Then I go back to see my wonderful (and very cute!  )surgeon, and if he clears me, I can get started with PT as an outpatient.

Of course the pain isn't fun, but luckily I'm able to take the narcotics that were prescribed (though they do make me awfully sleepy) and I'm being very good about doing my exercises twice a day. The Hubster is taking WONDERFUL care of me... I'm so blessed to have him on my "team" thoughout this ordeal.

And WHAT would I do without this thread ? :urock: :true:


----------



## Juliemvis

Hope you  feel better soon Elaine and back on your feet again [emoji3], try not to do much internet shopping [emoji23][emoji23] while you recover xx


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Sad news to hear the fabulous actor Alan Rickman has died. I love to watch him in Sense and Sensibility and who could ever forget his performance in Harry Potter. Such an incredible actor and what a marvelous voice. So sorry for his family.


Loved him in Love, Actually!



ElainePG said:


> Thanks to all of you for your good thoughts... a real spirit lifter! I had the knee replacement surgery on Tuesday, they sent me home on Wednesday, and here I am back on my laptop on Thursday afternoon!
> 
> Today a home health care physical therapist came to our house to take me through rehab exercises, which I will do at home for the next couple of weeks. Then I go back to see my wonderful (and very cute!  )surgeon, and if he clears me, I can get started with PT as an outpatient.
> 
> Of course the pain isn't fun, but luckily I'm able to take the narcotics that were prescribed (though they do make me awfully sleepy) and I'm being very good about doing my exercises twice a day. The Hubster is taking WONDERFUL care of me... I'm so blessed to have him on my "team" thoughout this ordeal.
> 
> And WHAT would I do without this thread ? :urock: :true:


So glad this is behind you, Elaine and you're doing so well!
Hurrah for cute Surgeons!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Meg... you have really been through it, haven't you? You must be so scared. I hope it will turn out to be something fixable. My heart just aches for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elaine, Misha is home from his procedures yesterday. He has a tumor on his thyroid gland which will need to be removed next week. The vet said it was small but 50% off them are cancerous. He had the rhinoscopy and he did not have any tumors there. They did a CT scan and found that he had 2 teeth that were loose and luckily their dentist was available to take care of them while he was already under. He also had a cavity which she filled and diseased roots. No wonder he hasn't wanted to eat. I am very upset that none of this was picked up by his vet when he had his last dental. I am vigilant about making sure that my animals have their teeth cleaned. From now on he will be seeing the specialist for his dental care. All of that was taken care of. I didn't get to pick him up until about 8 pm last night. He is in pain and I dread the thought of putting him through another surgery next week but the tumor needs to come out and be biopsied. The vet is also testing for autoimmune diseases because of the sneezing. I am still very scared but, at least, I know that he is in the best possible hands. The nodule on his spleen is not something that the vet is worried about just the one on the thyroid gland.
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your good thoughts... a real spirit lifter! I had the knee replacement surgery on Tuesday, they sent me home on Wednesday, and here I am back on my laptop on Thursday afternoon!
> 
> Today a home health care physical therapist came to our house to take me through rehab exercises, which I will do at home for the next couple of weeks. Then I go back to see my wonderful (and very cute!  )surgeon, and if he clears me, I can get started with PT as an outpatient.
> 
> Of course the pain isn't fun, but luckily I'm able to take the narcotics that were prescribed (though they do make me awfully sleepy) and I'm being very good about doing my exercises twice a day. The Hubster is taking WONDERFUL care of me... I'm so blessed to have him on my "team" thoughout this ordeal.
> 
> And WHAT would I do without this thread ? :urock: :true:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so glad that you are home and that your DH is taking good care of you. You will be up and around soon and feeling so much better. Take great care of yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> Hope you  feel better soon Elaine and back on your feet again [emoji3], try not to do much internet shopping [emoji23][emoji23] while you recover xx


That's so funny, Julie! I was actually just browsing on RueLaLa, and was tempted by an Italian Silver necklace... but I (just barely) got myself under control!

The only thing I've bought is a high-end shower gel from Bigelow Chemist in NYC. I figured I'd give myself a little "treat" since my daily shower, at this point, is the highlight of my day!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Loved him in Love, Actually!
> 
> 
> So glad this is behind you, Elaine and you're doing so well!
> *Hurrah for cute Surgeons!*



I know, right? I was talking to one of the nurses about him, and she gave a little sigh and said "Get in line! We're all crazy about him!"


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elaine, Misha is home from his procedures yesterday. He has a tumor on his thyroid gland which will need to be removed next week. The vet said it was small but 50% off them are cancerous. He had the rhinoscopy and he did not have any tumors there. They did a CT scan and found that he had 2 teeth that were loose and luckily their dentist was available to take care of them while he was already under. He also had a cavity which she filled and diseased roots. No wonder he hasn't wanted to eat. I am very upset that none of this was picked up by his vet when he had his last dental. I am vigilant about making sure that my animals have their teeth cleaned. From now on he will be seeing the specialist for his dental care. All of that was taken care of. I didn't get to pick him up until about 8 pm last night. He is in pain and I dread the thought of putting him through another surgery next week but the tumor needs to come out and be biopsied. The vet is also testing for autoimmune diseases because of the sneezing. I am still very scared but, at least, I know that he is in the best possible hands. The nodule on his spleen is not something that the vet is worried about just the one on the thyroid gland.
> 
> 
> *I am so glad that you are home and that your DH is taking good care of you.* You will be up and around soon and feeling so much better. Take great care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, meg... how very scary. You and Misha are both tucked into my heart... praying that the tumor turns out to be tiny AND benign. Your vet sounds excellent, and I don't blame you one bit for being upset at the dentist. You're smart to leave Misha in your vet's capable hands for future dental work.
> 
> DH is being a real trouper. The home health care physical therapist came out to the house yesterday to teach me the rehab exercises, and DH did them right along with me so that he could reming me how to do each one. I have them all written out, but they have to be done EXACTLY right or else I won't be getting the full benefit of them. So it's really good to have my very own "coach" here in the house. I'm very lucky to have DH on my side!
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elaine, Misha is home from his procedures yesterday. He has a tumor on his thyroid gland which will need to be removed next week. The vet said it was small but 50% off them are cancerous. He had the rhinoscopy and he did not have any tumors there. They did a CT scan and found that he had 2 teeth that were loose and luckily their dentist was available to take care of them while he was already under. He also had a cavity which she filled and diseased roots. No wonder he hasn't wanted to eat. I am very upset that none of this was picked up by his vet when he had his last dental. I am vigilant about making sure that my animals have their teeth cleaned. From now on he will be seeing the specialist for his dental care. All of that was taken care of. I didn't get to pick him up until about 8 pm last night. He is in pain and I dread the thought of putting him through another surgery next week but the tumor needs to come out and be biopsied. The vet is also testing for autoimmune diseases because of the sneezing. I am still very scared but, at least, I know that he is in the best possible hands. The nodule on his spleen is not something that the vet is worried about just the one on the thyroid gland.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the tumor will be benign, Meg...fingers crossed! I did have to chuckle over the cavity...no one escapes cavities!
Click to expand...


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Cilifene said:


> Thanks barbee and Elaine
> 
> Here is a few mod pics taken via Apple watch



Stunning as always Cilifene! Love your style! Can we see a picture of your collection?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, meg... how very scary. You and Misha are both tucked into my heart... praying that the tumor turns out to be tiny AND benign. Your vet sounds excellent, and I don't blame you one bit for being upset at the dentist. You're smart to leave Misha in your vet's capable hands for future dental work.
> 
> DH is being a real trouper. The home health care physical therapist came out to the house yesterday to teach me the rehab exercises, and DH did them right along with me so that he could reming me how to do each one. I have them all written out, but they have to be done EXACTLY right or else I won't be getting the full benefit of them. So it's really good to have my very own "coach" here in the house. I'm very lucky to have DH on my side!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your DH is a gem! So glad that you have him to help you.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the tumor will be benign, Meg...fingers crossed! I did have to chuckle over the cavity...no one escapes cavities!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am praying. I just would fall apart if anything happened to Misha. As it is he is still in pain and not eating.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elaine, Misha is home from his procedures yesterday. He has a tumor on his thyroid gland which will need to be removed next week. The vet said it was small but 50% off them are cancerous. He had the rhinoscopy and he did not have any tumors there. They did a CT scan and found that he had 2 teeth that were loose and luckily their dentist was available to take care of them while he was already under. He also had a cavity which she filled and diseased roots. No wonder he hasn't wanted to eat. I am very upset that none of this was picked up by his vet when he had his last dental. I am vigilant about making sure that my animals have their teeth cleaned. From now on he will be seeing the specialist for his dental care. All of that was taken care of. I didn't get to pick him up until about 8 pm last night. He is in pain and I dread the thought of putting him through another surgery next week but the tumor needs to come out and be biopsied. The vet is also testing for autoimmune diseases because of the sneezing. I am still very scared but, at least, I know that he is in the best possible hands. The nodule on his spleen is not something that the vet is worried about just the one on the thyroid gland.
> 
> 
> I am so glad that you are home and that your DH is taking good care of you. You will be up and around soon and feeling so much better. Take great care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh meg, I'm so sorry! excuse my very short reply, I'm so tired at the moment.
> &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> That's so funny, Julie! I was actually just browsing on RueLaLa, and was tempted by an Italian Silver necklace... but I (just barely) got myself under control!
> 
> The only thing I've bought is a high-end shower gel from Bigelow Chemist in NYC. I figured I'd give myself a little "treat" since my daily shower, at this point, is the highlight of my day!



Dear sweet Elaine, I hope your knee recovery is going well &#128536;  Remember to do the training &#10084;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your DH is a gem! So glad that you have him to help you.
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am praying. I just would fall apart if anything happened to Misha. As it is he is still in pain and not eating.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh megt I am thinking of you and Misha today...poor pup
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Stunning as always Cilifene! Love your style! Can we see a picture of your collection?



Hi &#128522; Thanks &#9786;&#65039; Do I know you from Instagram? &#128522;
Actually my collection is very tiny - I'll do a collection picture in about two weeks &#128076;


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Cilifene said:


> Hi &#128522; Thanks &#9786;&#65039; Do I know you from Instagram? &#128522;
> Actually my collection is very tiny - I'll do a collection picture in about two weeks &#128076;



Hi Cilifene. Yes, I follow you on Instagram. I think you have amazing style and you have rekindled my love of Louis Vuitton.  I have been trying to save for an alma bb, but I had to have surgery last month, so hopefully I can get one next month or so.


----------



## Cilifene

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Hi Cilifene. Yes, I follow you on Instagram. I think you have amazing style and you have rekindled my love of Louis Vuitton.  I have been trying to save for an alma bb, but I had to have surgery last month, so hopefully I can get one next month or so.



Thanks very much! I'm glad you like my pictures. 
Hope you're doing okay from your surgery.
I don't have my Alma bb anymore - it's a very lovely bag! but after I got the twinset I didn't use it. 
I really don't like having many bags so whenever I buy one I usually sell two &#9786;&#65039; Maybe you've noticed I've deleted many pictures on Instagram that's because I don't have the bags anymore.


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much! I'm glad you like my pictures.
> Hope you're doing okay from your surgery.
> I don't have my Alma bb anymore - it's a very lovely bag! but after I got the twinset I didn't use it.
> I really don't like having many bags so whenever I buy one I usually sell two &#9786;&#65039; Maybe you've noticed I've deleted many pictures on Instagram that's because I don't have the bags anymore.


You have great taste in bags and enjoy everything you post. Thank you for your well wishes. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Dear sweet Elaine, I hope your knee recovery is going well &#128536;  *Remember to do the training* &#10084;&#65039;&#128536;



Oh yes... the training is the most important thing! They told me that I will get all my range of motion in the first 6 weeks after the surgery, so I must really push VERY hard now, even though it is painful. After 6 weeks scar tissue forms, and then it is too late. So I push through the pain, and I do all the exercises, and then I lie on the bed with my leg elevated and an ice pack on my knee to keep the swelling down. I have started to watch episodes of a TV series that started a few years ago (it's called "Scandal"... did you ever hear of it?) so that keeps my mind off my knee pain when I am resting after my exercises. Every little trick helps, and at least it's not on-line shopping!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh meg, I'm so sorry! excuse my very short reply, I'm so tired at the moment.
> &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chessmont said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your DH is a gem! So glad that you have him to help you.
> 
> Oh megt I am thinking of you and Misha today...poor pup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. Turns out Misha won't be able to have the surgery until after a consult with the surgeon who will be doing the surgery. The earliest consult date available is the 28th. I think it's probably for the best to give Misha a chance to get better from this past surgery. He was under anesthesia for a long time. He is still not eating much and I can tell he's in pain. We will be staying home and keeping him quite this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chessmont said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. Turns out Misha won't be able to have the surgery until after a consult with the surgeon who will be doing the surgery. The earliest consult date available is the 28th. I think it's probably for the best to give Misha a chance to get better from this past surgery. He was under anesthesia for a long time. He is still not eating much and I can tell he's in pain. We will be staying home and keeping him quite this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Misha is better today! He's probably still getting the anesthesia out of his system...takes a few days. It could effect his eating, too. Poor little guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chessmont said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Misha is better today! He's probably still getting the anesthesia out of his system...takes a few days. It could effect his eating, too. Poor little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha does feel better today. He ate a lot this morning and went and got one of his toys to chew on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## chessmont

Good news megt!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misha does feel better today. He ate a lot this morning and went and got one of his toys to chew on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Misha is improving!
> Kind of quiet on the thread...hope everyone is doing OK.
> Our Izzy has been under the weather, wishing her a speedy recovery!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Misha is improving!
> Kind of quiet on the thread...hope everyone is doing OK.
> Our Izzy has been under the weather, wishing her a speedy recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha continues to improve. I got more results yesterday. He doesn't have any nasal cancer but does have an autoimmune disease that is why all of the sneezing. I am waiting for my regular vet at VCA to call me tomorrow with an explanation of what that entails. He has been given a new antibiotic (Doxycycline) that he will need to be on for another 3 weeks and Piroxicam for 30 days. The vet I spoke with yesterday said that he will need some kind of meds the rest of his life. The vet who did the Rhinoscopy spoke with the other surgeon who will be removing the thyroid tumor and we are going to combine the consult with the surgery and it has been moved up to this Wednesday. He will also get a recheck from the dentist. I will be waiting close by at SCP. Very conveniently located a couple miles away from VCA All Care. I did some major damage last week while waiting to be able to pick him up. No handbags but I did get the Apple watch. I didn't spring for the gold one but so far the itching I am experiencing from the stainless steel is manageable. It has been a great motivational tool. It cracks me up when it tells me I have been sitting too long or reminds me to add my food to the log that I have started on Lose It.
> 
> Izzy, I am so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope that you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Misha is improving!
> Kind of quiet on the thread...hope everyone is doing OK.
> Our Izzy has been under the weather, wishing her a speedy recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quiet cause the cold weather totally exhausts me :okay:   can't wait to retire  6 more years though
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misha continues to improve. I got more results yesterday. He doesn't have any nasal cancer but does have an autoimmune disease that is why all of the sneezing. I am waiting for my regular vet at VCA to call me tomorrow with an explanation of what that entails. He has been given a new antibiotic (Doxycycline) that he will need to be on for another 3 weeks and Piroxicam for 30 days. The vet I spoke with yesterday said that he will need some kind of meds the rest of his life. The vet who did the Rhinoscopy spoke with the other surgeon who will be removing the thyroid tumor and we are going to combine the consult with the surgery and it has been moved up to this Wednesday. He will also get a recheck from the dentist. I will be waiting close by at SCP. Very conveniently located a couple miles away from VCA All Care. I did some major damage last week while waiting to be able to pick him up. No handbags but I did get the Apple watch. I didn't spring for the gold one but so far the itching I am experiencing from the stainless steel is manageable. It has been a great motivational tool. It cracks me up when it tells me I have been sitting too long or reminds me to add my food to the log that I have started on Lose It.
> 
> Izzy, I am so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope that you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you got the watch Meg, it's so much fun I love taking pics with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quiet cause the cold weather totally exhausts me :okay:   can't wait to retire  6 more years though
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you got the watch Meg, it's so much fun I love taking pics with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got the watch. I haven't tried taking pictures with it yet. Life has been super busy. I am really liking it though. It is motivating me to move more and sit less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quiet cause the cold weather totally exhausts me :okay:   can't wait to retire  6 more years though
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got the watch. I haven't tried taking pictures with it yet. Life has been super busy. I am really liking it though. *It is motivating me to move more and sit less.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I turned it off, I move A LOT at work and was annoyed at it, when sitting down when I got home from work *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quiet cause the cold weather totally exhausts me :okay:   can't wait to retire  6 more years though
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got the watch. I haven't tried taking pictures with it yet. Life has been super busy. I am really liking it though. *It is motivating me to move more and sit less.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I turned it off, I move A LOT at work and was annoyed at it, when sitting down when I got home from work *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still playing around with all of the features. One of the things that I like best is that I will know when a call or text message comes in while my phone is in my purse. That is an important thing when I am not home and my MIL is at the house alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am still playing around with all of the features. One of the things that I like best is that *I will know when a call or text message comes in while my phone is in my purse*. That is an important thing when I am not home and my MIL is at the house alone.



Exactly Meg! that is what I like very much too...


----------



## nascar fan

Popping in with a cool picture.  
new bag and shoes


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Popping in with a cool picture.
> new bag and shoes


That's a work of art, nascar! Should be in the pages of Vogue. What brand is the shoe?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> That's a work of art, nascar! Should be in the pages of Vogue. What brand is the shoe?


I just got them yesterday and love them way too much.
Gianvito Rossi
(Sergio's son)


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Popping in with a cool picture.
> new bag and shoes



Very cool looking bag. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

Well I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I ever made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.
Oh and I was wearing my new Hermes Kelly bag size 28 Epsom in Rose Japuir. I just got it last week.


----------



## megt10

Friends. Poor Misha looks so scruffy. He gets groomed tomorrow before his next surgery on Wednesday. Rudy has a vet appointment Friday to get checked over and his stitches out from being fixed. Then he gets to be groomed.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Friends. Poor Misha looks so scruffy. He gets groomed tomorrow before his next surgery on Wednesday. Rudy has a vet appointment Friday to get checked over and his stitches out from being fixed. Then he gets to be groomed.



What a cutie Rudy is and so lucky to have YOU Meg! 
You look so great with you new Kelly!


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Popping in with a cool picture.
> new bag and shoes





ElainePG said:


> That's a work of art, nascar! Should be in the pages of Vogue. What brand is the shoe?



Cools pic Nas - as Elaine says, a work of art ...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> What a cutie Rudy is and so lucky to have YOU Meg!
> You look so great with you new Kelly!



Thank you so much C. I am thrilled for both Rudy and the Kelly. One of my friends convinced me to give the Kelly another try in a smaller size than the one I sold. So far I have only worn it twice but I love it. So pretty and since it is Epsom very light. I also found that one of my Balenciaga Velo straps is a decent match for the bag so I can wear it crossbody style.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Friends. Poor Misha looks so scruffy. He gets groomed tomorrow before his next surgery on Wednesday. Rudy has a vet appointment Friday to get checked over and his stitches out from being fixed. Then he gets to be groomed.


OMG, Meg...Rudy is adorable! Misha needed a buddy. 
The Kelly ain't bad either...gorgeous color!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> OMG, Meg...Rudy is adorable! Misha needed a buddy.
> The Kelly ain't bad either...gorgeous color!



Thank you, SQ! He is adorable. He hasn't barked once but has peed in the house a few times. I think that he was a puppy mill dog that was used for breeding and then dumped. He is just now kinda figuring out that we go pee on the grass. He is very bright and alert and I caught him just before he peed in the house this morning. I took both boys out back and he followed Misha's example and peed outside. He slept butt to butt with Misha last night. Both of them were curled up around me. I really wish we had bought a king size bed.


----------



## chessmont

Oh megt he is adorable ! I am so happy for you to have more pitter patter of little feet again.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Well I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I ever made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.
> Oh and I was wearing my new Hermes Kelly bag size 28 Epsom in Rose Japuir. I just got it last week.


What a beautiful dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You look happy.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much C. I am thrilled for both Rudy and the Kelly. One of my friends convinced me to give the Kelly another try in a smaller size than the one I sold. So far I have only worn it twice but I love it. So pretty and since it is Epsom very light. I also found that one of my Balenciaga Velo straps is a decent match for the bag so I can wear it crossbody style.



Absolutely love the size and how great you can use the bal strap  is Kelly a size 28 cm?


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Oh megt he is adorable ! I am so happy for you to have more pitter patter of little feet again.


Yeah he hasn't made any noise yet but it feels more normal to have 2 boys again.


nascar fan said:


> What a beautiful dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You look happy.  [/QUOTE
> Thank you Nascar.
> 
> 
> Cilifene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love the size and how great you can use the bal strap  is Kelly a size 28 cm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks it's a 28. Will take pictures at some point of the Balenciaga strap with the bag. Oh have one. As you can see the strap is a bit lighter in color but it works and I doubt many people would notice the difference.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Me and the boys at the computer this morning.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Me and the boys at the computer this morning.


That will keep you warm!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Me and the boys at the computer this morning.


LOL! They look like fur muffs!
Rudy looks like he's lived with you all his life...totally settled in!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks it's a 28. Will take pictures at some point of the Balenciaga strap with the bag. Oh have one. As you can see the strap is a bit lighter in color but it works and I doubt many people would notice the difference.



It looks perfect! I love that the strap is a little lighter ...perfect! 



megt10 said:


> Me and the boys at the computer this morning.



Aww, so sweet - he sure is lucky to got home with you.....


----------



## rblite

Cilifene said:


> Taken via Apple Watch....



I know I am late replying to this, but I had to say I LOVE your whole outfit. The bag is just beautiful.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> That will keep you warm!





skyqueen said:


> LOL! They look like fur muffs!
> Rudy looks like he's lived with you all his life...totally settled in!





Cilifene said:


> It looks perfect! I love that the strap is a little lighter ...perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, so sweet - he sure is lucky to got home with you.....



Thanks, ladies, now we are working on getting him house trained. I am sure that he was a breeding puppy mill dog. He has no idea what grass is for. I think he has spent his life in a cage. Will only pee on the cement, brick, or welcome mat outside. Inside pretty much any solid surface is good. He doesn't lift his leg either. I put potty pads down just in case he was used to that but so far nothing on them. He has a vet appointment on Friday for a thorough check up and hopefully to get his stitches out. I will then get him a belly band if I can't break him of the habit immediately. Having my MIL here with us I can't have any wet floors as she isn't stable even with the walker and doesn't always see what is on the floor in front of her.


----------



## megt10

Well I am home with Misha. I left my house at 6 am got back around 8 pm. The surgery went well according to the surgeon. He believes it was cancer but we won't know for sure until the pathology report is back. We are hopeful he got it while it was small. I waited the entire day at the mall waiting for word about bringing him home. Got some new handbags hopefully pictures tomorrow. This means at least 3 of mine need to go.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks, ladies, now we are working on getting him house trained. I am sure that he was a breeding puppy mill dog. He has no idea what grass is for. I think he has spent his life in a cage. Will only pee on the cement, brick, or welcome mat outside. Inside pretty much any solid surface is good. He doesn't lift his leg either. I put potty pads down just in case he was used to that but so far nothing on them. He has a vet appointment on Friday for a thorough check up and hopefully to get his stitches out. I will then get him a belly band if I can't break him of the habit immediately. Having my MIL here with us I can't have any wet floors as she isn't stable even with the walker and doesn't always see what is on the floor in front of her.



Is the house training better now?  



megt10 said:


> Well I am home with Misha. I left my house at 6 am got back around 8 pm. The surgery went well according to the surgeon. He believes it was cancer but we won't know for sure until the pathology report is back. We are hopeful he got it while it was small. I waited the entire day at the mall waiting for word about bringing him home. Got some new handbags hopefully pictures tomorrow. This means at least 3 of mine need to go.



Aww, sweet little thing Misha - sure hope they got it while it was small.! 
New bags Meg...  Wonder what 3 has to go....


----------



## Cilifene

rblite said:


> I know I am late replying to this, but I had to say I LOVE your whole outfit. The bag is just beautiful.



Thanks very much rblite


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Well I am home with Misha. I left my house at 6 am got back around 8 pm. The surgery went well according to the surgeon. He believes it was cancer but we won't know for sure until the pathology report is back. We are hopeful he got it while it was small. I waited the entire day at the mall waiting for word about bringing him home. Got some new handbags hopefully pictures tomorrow. This means at least 3 of mine need to go.



Glad they got it while it was small.  Hoping for some good clean margins in the pathology report!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Is the house training better now?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, sweet little thing Misha - sure hope they got it while it was small.!
> New bags Meg...  Wonder what 3 has to go....


I can only see one bag that I know can go. I will have to be better rested before I make more decisions.

Rudy was good all day but then peed in the house when I got home. Granted he didn't eat anything until I got home even though DH put food down for him. He then went out and peed but an hour later he peed by the French doors. So hopefully, he associated the doors with going outside.


chessmont said:


> Glad they got it while it was small.  Hoping for some good clean margins in the pathology report!


Thank you, I hope so too. I would be lost without this little man.

I bought these two bags at Hermes yesterday. The first is a Constance 18 and the second is the Lindy 26. I have a Lindy 30 that I just love and use often. I also bought a LV Siena PM Damier. Pictures to follow on that one.


----------



## megt10

The LV.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> The LV.



Omg Meg, I LOVE all three... Absolutely stunning!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> The LV.


Lovely bags, Meg! This LV looks like my Palermo, which is my workhorse.
Enjoy!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Omg Meg, I LOVE all three... Absolutely stunning!


Thank you, C.


skyqueen said:


> Lovely bags, Meg! This LV looks like my Palermo, which is my workhorse.
> Enjoy!



Thanks SQ. I can see this being a perfect hold everything I need bag and still be lightweight.


----------



## luv2bling

Hello ladies - haven't been on in a while.   My first post in a few months was in the ebay forum and let's just say - it left me a little heated, to the degree that I considered not posting again.  But I am not a person who allows others to "steal my joy" - so hear I am.


The fall I had last year was very bad, which required surgery.   


I honestly can't say that I'm better, however I am mobile and that in itself is a blessing.


Now, I see that I have a lot of catching up to do in my "favorite thread".


 BTW - Happy New Year - to all of my 50-ish Purse Divas.


----------



## luv2bling

Hi Meg, Izzy, Elaine!


----------



## Cilifene

luv2bling said:


> Hello ladies - haven't been on in a while.   My first post in a few months was in the ebay forum and let's just say - it left me a little heated, to the degree that I considered not posting again.  But I am not a person who allows others to "steal my joy" - so hear I am.
> 
> 
> The fall I had last year was very bad, which required surgery.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say that I'm better, however I am mobile and that in itself is a blessing.
> 
> 
> Now, I see that I have a lot of catching up to do in my "favorite thread".
> 
> 
> BTW - Happy New Year - to all of my 50-ish Purse Divas.



Hi, hope you feel better very soon. Happy New Year to you too


----------



## Cilifene

Okay ladies, My birthday was three days ago 

Finally, I got a classic Chanel Reissue 2.55 (again:giggles This time the perfect size and hw. 

Here she is, a nice pre loved black distressed calfskin Reissue 226 with aged silver hw.


----------



## bisbee

Happy Birthday Cilifene!  It's gorgeous - a classic for sure!  Enjoy it...


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Happy Birthday Cilifene!  It's gorgeous - a classic for sure!  Enjoy it...



Thanks very much bisbee..


----------



## megt10

luv2bling said:


> Hello ladies - haven't been on in a while.   My first post in a few months was in the ebay forum and let's just say - it left me a little heated, to the degree that I considered not posting again.  But I am not a person who allows others to "steal my joy" - so hear I am.
> 
> 
> The fall I had last year was very bad, which required surgery.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say that I'm better, however I am mobile and that in itself is a blessing.
> 
> 
> Now, I see that I have a lot of catching up to do in my "favorite thread".
> 
> 
> BTW - Happy New Year - to all of my 50-ish Purse Divas.


So glad to see you back. I hope that you continue to improve.


luv2bling said:


> Hi Meg, Izzy, Elaine!


Hi!


Cilifene said:


> Okay ladies, My birthday was three days ago
> 
> Finally, I got a classic Chanel Reissue 2.55 (again:giggles This time the perfect size and hw.
> 
> Here she is, a nice pre loved black distressed calfskin Reissue 226 with aged silver hw.


Happy belated Birthday. What a gorgeous bag! Congratulations. My birthday is this month. Dang the years seem to fly by. It seems like yesterday that I was still in my 40's.


----------



## skyqueen

luv2bling said:


> Hello ladies - haven't been on in a while.   My first post in a few months was in the ebay forum and let's just say - it left me a little heated, to the degree that I considered not posting again.  But I am not a person who allows others to "steal my joy" - so hear I am.
> 
> 
> The fall I had last year was very bad, which required surgery.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say that I'm better, however I am mobile and that in itself is a blessing.
> 
> 
> Now, I see that I have a lot of catching up to do in my "favorite thread".
> 
> 
> BTW - Happy New Year - to all of my 50-ish Purse Divas.




Wishing you a happy and HEALTHY New Year, dear! &#127870;


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Okay ladies, My birthday was three days ago
> 
> Finally, I got a classic Chanel Reissue 2.55 (again:giggles This time the perfect size and hw.
> 
> Here she is, a nice pre loved black distressed calfskin Reissue 226 with aged silver hw.




Happy Birthday, dear Cilifene! [emoji485]
The perfect Reissue...as Bisbee said, CLASSIC!!!
We need some of your famous modeling shots!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Happy belated Birthday. What a gorgeous bag! Congratulations. My birthday is this month. Dang the years seem to fly by. It seems like yesterday that I was still in my 40's.



Thanks so much Meg!  I agree! times DO fly! and my hair is getting longer 




skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday, dear Cilifene! [emoji485]
> The perfect Reissue...as Bisbee said, CLASSIC!!!
> We need some of your famous modeling shots!



Thanks very much SQ!  

Modeling shot - via Apple Watch..


----------



## Cilifene

Have I told you how much I love the TWIST?


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Okay ladies, My birthday was three days ago
> 
> Finally, I got a classic Chanel Reissue 2.55 (again:giggles This time the perfect size and hw.
> 
> Here she is, a nice pre loved black distressed calfskin Reissue 226 with aged silver hw.


Well Happy!!! belated birthday, Cilifene.  Aside from your Chanel being beautiful, the hardware just sets it off so well.  As you said, "perfect" hw.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Well Happy!!! belated birthday, Cilifene.  Aside from your Chanel being beautiful, the hardware just sets it off so well.  As you said, "perfect" hw.



Thanks you dear barbee..


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much Meg!  I agree! times DO fly! and my hair is getting longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much SQ!
> 
> Modeling shot - via Apple Watch..


 


Cilifene said:


> Have I told you how much I love the TWIST?


One hot tamale! Love your avatar pic, too!
Did you see the Twist featured on the PurseBlog?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> One hot tamale! Love your avatar pic, too!
> Did you see the Twist featured on the PurseBlog?



Lol, thanks dear SQ :giggles:  ..No, i didn't see Twist on the Blog. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## luv2bling

Thank you Cilifene!   And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


What a wonderful gift to yourself - a beautiful Chanel!   But I must say I am so partial to the LV.  It looks made for you to profile!  


You are such a classy laid back dresser.  Love your style and of course did I mention I love the LV?


----------



## luv2bling

Meg beautiful bags.   I really like the LV Siena PM.   PM bags are more my style. MM and GM bags are too much for me.


----------



## luv2bling

Hi Skyqueen - thank you !


----------



## Cilifene

luv2bling said:


> Thank you Cilifene!   And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> 
> What a wonderful gift to yourself - a beautiful Chanel!   But I must say I am so partial to the LV.  It looks made for you to profile!
> 
> 
> You are such a classy laid back dresser.  Love your style and of course did I mention I love the LV?



Aww, thank you so much luv2bling that is very sweet of you to say &#128536;


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much Meg!  I agree! times DO fly! and my hair is getting longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much SQ!
> 
> Modeling shot - via Apple Watch..


You look fabulous. I really need to try the camera mode of the watch when I have time.


Cilifene said:


> Have I told you how much I love the TWIST?


So gorgeous. The bag too. 


luv2bling said:


> Meg beautiful bags.   I really like the LV Siena PM.   PM bags are more my style. MM and GM bags are too much for me.


Thank you. I bought it for its size, how lightweight it is and water resistant. We have been getting a lot of rain. I have switched to smaller bags for the most part so that I am carrying less weight.


----------



## megt10

I wore the LV yesterday. It was threatening rain and really cold. Though it wasn't the best choice bag for my outfit I really didn't care, lol. The boys were happy to see me. Rudy has been here just a week and has been to the vet twice already. He had an infection where he got fixed. The vet found it when she removed the sutures on Friday. He got an antibiotic shot which left him sick and throwing up for a couple of days so we went back on Sunday. He had every test run and I am happy to report everything came back fine. He is also feeling better and eating again. Misha gets his staples out of his neck next week. The bandage came off on Sunday and now he is leaving the site alone and it is a lot less red. Rudy absolutely loves his big brother and I think Misha will come around when he is feeling better.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I really need to try the camera mode of the watch when I have time.
> 
> So gorgeous. The bag too.
> 
> Thank you. I bought it for its size, how lightweight it is and water resistant. We have been getting a lot of rain. I have switched to smaller bags for the most part so that I am carrying less weight.



Aww, thanks Meg!  yeah do try tha camera mode when you got the time.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I wore the LV yesterday. It was threatening rain and really cold. Though it wasn't the best choice bag for my outfit I really didn't care, lol. The boys were happy to see me. Rudy has been here just a week and has been to the vet twice already. He had an infection where he got fixed. The vet found it when she removed the sutures on Friday. He got an antibiotic shot which left him sick and throwing up for a couple of days so we went back on Sunday. He had every test run and I am happy to report everything came back fine. He is also feeling better and eating again. Misha gets his staples out of his neck next week. The bandage came off on Sunday and now he is leaving the site alone and it is a lot less red. Rudy absolutely loves his big brother and I think Misha will come around when he is feeling better.



How wonderful pictures Meg!  actually, I think damier looks very nice to your outfit, love the red charm on it. Looking fantastic dear! 
Glad to hear both Misha and Rudy are doing better.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> How wonderful pictures Meg!  actually, I think damier looks very nice to your outfit, love the red charm on it. Looking fantastic dear!
> Glad to hear both Misha and Rudy are doing better.



Thank you so much, C! You are always very kind. I have become addicted to the purse charms. I bought them on Etsy and the seller is a fabulous pf member makes it even better. Since, I love supporting fellow members. She makes it way too easy  They are adorable and very reasonably priced too. I got a cat and a dog for my vet who saved Misha's life by referring him when the other vet said that he was fine. I did ask the vet that did the surgery what would have happened if the surgery wasn't done and he said for sure Misha would have died. So I am forever in her debt. Here is the link to the purse charms.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LuxeLeatherCrafts


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I wore the LV yesterday. It was threatening rain and really cold. Though it wasn't the best choice bag for my outfit I really didn't care, lol. The boys were happy to see me. Rudy has been here just a week and has been to the vet twice already. He had an infection where he got fixed. The vet found it when she removed the sutures on Friday. He got an antibiotic shot which left him sick and throwing up for a couple of days so we went back on Sunday. He had every test run and I am happy to report everything came back fine. He is also feeling better and eating again. Misha gets his staples out of his neck next week. The bandage came off on Sunday and now he is leaving the site alone and it is a lot less red. Rudy absolutely loves his big brother and I think Misha will come around when he is feeling better.


 Such happy pictures!!  Clothes, bag and dogs are all great!  And a very photogenic new little guy.  I can see why you fell for him!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much Meg!  I agree! times DO fly! and my hair is getting longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much SQ!
> 
> Modeling shot - via Apple Watch..


I love your look !! Effortless and with so much class. Also, a belated Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, C! You are always very kind. I have become addicted to the purse charms. I bought them on Etsy and the seller is a fabulous pf member makes it even better. Since, I love supporting fellow members. She makes it way too easy  They are adorable and very reasonably priced too. I got a cat and a dog for my vet who saved Misha's life by referring him when the other vet said that he was fine. I did ask the vet that did the surgery what would have happened if the surgery wasn't done and he said for sure Misha would have died. So I am forever in her debt. Here is the link to the purse charms.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/LuxeLeatherCrafts



I'll go see the charms thanks for link. So kind of you to give your vet two charms.


----------



## Cilifene

Dmurphy1 said:


> I love your look !! Effortless and with so much class. Also, a belated Happy Birthday !!



Thanks very much Dmurphy1 - so very kind of you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much Dmurphy1 - so very kind of you!


You are very welcome, I look forward to your future posts !!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Such happy pictures!!  Clothes, bag and dogs are all great!  And a very photogenic new little guy.  I can see why you fell for him!



Thank you. He is adorable.


----------



## Trudysmom

I love all of my satchels from Dooney and Bourke and Coach. I bought my Gucci satchel about a month ago and love it. I decided I wanted the Monogram LV Speedy Bandouliere 25 and it arrived today. 

It is perfect. I just love the shape and size! Here she is...


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> I love all of my satchels from Dooney and Bourke and Coach. I bought my Gucci satchel about a month ago and love it. I decided I wanted the Monogram LV Speedy Bandouliere 25 and it arrived today.
> 
> It is perfect. I just love the shape and size! Here she is...


 Trudy, it's wonderful!  Is this your first LV?  I love the dragonfly/butterfly on the bag too!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I love all of my satchels from Dooney and Bourke and Coach. I bought my Gucci satchel about a month ago and love it. I decided I wanted the Monogram LV Speedy Bandouliere 25 and it arrived today.
> 
> It is perfect. I just love the shape and size! Here she is...



You know I LOVE it Trudy  Congrats, it's beautiful - so feminine in size 25


----------



## Trudysmom

barbee said:


> Trudy, it's wonderful!  Is this your first LV?  I love the dragonfly/butterfly on the bag too!


Yes, this is my first LV. Thank you, the dragonfly is Coach. I really like it.


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> You know I LOVE it Trudy  Congrats, it's beautiful - so feminine in size 25


Thank you. I do love the size. I like that is holds the shape since it is smaller. The size is perfect, very wide. 

I wore it out to lunch and shopping for the first time today.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I love all of my satchels from Dooney and Bourke and Coach. I bought my Gucci satchel about a month ago and love it. I decided I wanted the Monogram LV Speedy Bandouliere 25 and it arrived today.
> 
> It is perfect. I just love the shape and size! Here she is...


It is beautiful! The size is fantastic and so lightweight. Congratulations.


Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I do love the size. I like that is holds the shape since it is smaller. The size is perfect, very wide.
> 
> I wore it out to lunch and shopping for the first time today.


It is a perfect fit for you.


----------



## megt10

Well, ladies, I spoke with the vet yesterday about the thyroid tumor that was removed from Misha and it was cancer. We are praying that he got it all but there is no real way to know. We will be discussing what to do next if anything when I take him in on Thursday to have the staples removed. Please keep us in your prayers. This year has really sucked so far.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I spoke with the vet yesterday about the thyroid tumor that was removed from Misha and it was cancer. We are praying that he got it all but there is no real way to know. We will be discussing what to do next if anything when I take him in on Thursday to have the staples removed. Please keep us in your prayers. This year has really sucked so far.



My heart goes out to you Meg.  I know how much all of your furbabies mean to you, and Misha has that special place in your heart.  Prayers for all of you.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I spoke with the vet yesterday about the thyroid tumor that was removed from Misha and it was cancer. We are praying that he got it all but there is no real way to know. We will be discussing what to do next if anything when I take him in on Thursday to have the staples removed. Please keep us in your prayers. This year has really sucked so far.



Oh megt so sorry.  There always is the possibility they got it all!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> My heart goes out to you Meg.  I know how much all of your furbabies mean to you, and Misha has that special place in your heart.  Prayers for all of you.



Thank you, Oreo. You are correct he is my heart. I will do all that I can to keep him with me without sacrificing his quality of life.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Oh megt so sorry.  There always is the possibility they got it all!



Yes, there is. I am going to pray fervently that is the case. He has swelling at the base of his tail that has been unexplained for months and I am going to speak to the specialist about that as well when we go on Thursday.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I do love the size. I like that is holds the shape since it is smaller. The size is perfect, very wide.
> 
> I wore it out to lunch and shopping for the first time today.


Perfect, Trudy...enjoy!



megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I spoke with the vet yesterday about the thyroid tumor that was removed from Misha and it was cancer. We are praying that he got it all but there is no real way to know. We will be discussing what to do next if anything when I take him in on Thursday to have the staples removed. Please keep us in your prayers. This year has really sucked so far.


Sending love, thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Yes, there is. I am going to pray fervently that is the case. He has swelling at the base of his tail that has been unexplained for months and I am going to speak to the specialist about that as well when we go on Thursday.


I hope all was found.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I spoke with the vet yesterday about the thyroid tumor that was removed from Misha and it was cancer. We are praying that he got it all but there is no real way to know. We will be discussing what to do next if anything when I take him in on Thursday to have the staples removed. Please keep us in your prayers. This year has really sucked so far.



Oh Meg, lots of hugs from me to you....
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Perfect, Trudy...enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sending love, thoughts and prayers!





Trudysmom said:


> I hope all was found.





Cilifene said:


> Oh Meg, lots of hugs from me to you....
> &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## Cilifene

Had my lovely Twinset with me today - Love that bag...


----------



## Cilifene

One more pic ....


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I spoke with the vet yesterday about the thyroid tumor that was removed from Misha and it was cancer. We are praying that he got it all but there is no real way to know. We will be discussing what to do next if anything when I take him in on Thursday to have the staples removed. Please keep us in your prayers. This year has really sucked so far.



Such frightening news. You're tucked into my heart, Meg.


----------



## Trudysmom

Cilifene said:


> One more pic ....


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag!



Thanks very much Trudy! It's the bag I use the most.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One more pic ....


Just stunning, Cilifene! 
I can't believe how big it looks...great size on you!
Still love the Twinset.........................


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Such frightening news. You're tucked into my heart, Meg.


Glad to see you back, Elaine...hope the PT is going well!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just stunning, Cilifene!
> I can't believe how big it looks...great size on you!
> Still love the Twinset.........................



Thanks SQ  It's a fantastic easy to use bag I really love it. It's the one I use the most.

Here it is with Twist and Reissue 226...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Had my lovely Twinset with me today - Love that bag...





Cilifene said:


> One more pic ....


You look stunning.


ElainePG said:


> Such frightening news. You're tucked into my heart, Meg.


Thank you, Elaine. It is good to see you. How are you doing?


Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ  It's a fantastic easy to use bag I really love it. It's the one I use the most.
> 
> Here it is with Twist and Reissue 226...



Gorgeous bags.


----------



## megt10

Well,  Rudy has been here for 2 weeks now. He has learned so much in that short amount of time. He has learned what grass is for. He has learned that walking on a leash isn't really very scary. He has learned that there will be enough food. We are still working on the kitty's don't want to play with him especially in the middle of the night. Mostly he has learned that life is going to be good from here on out.


----------



## chessmont

Gosh Rudy is cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Well,  Rudy has been here for 2 weeks now. He has learned so much in that short amount of time. He has learned what grass is for. He has learned that walking on a leash isn't really very scary. He has learned that there will be enough food. We are still working on the kitty's don't want to play with him especially in the middle of the night. Mostly he has learned that life is going to be good from here on out.


He is so cute!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ  It's a fantastic easy to use bag I really love it. It's the one I use the most.
> 
> Here it is with Twist and Reissue 226...


Love them all!
In the middle of a blizzard...thinking of the beach!!!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well,  Rudy has been here for 2 weeks now. He has learned so much in that short amount of time. He has learned what grass is for. He has learned that walking on a leash isn't really very scary. He has learned that there will be enough food. We are still working on the kitty's don't want to play with him especially in the middle of the night. Mostly he has learned that life is going to be good from here on out.


Cutie-Patootie, Meg!


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Gosh Rudy is cute!





Trudysmom said:


> He is so cute!





skyqueen said:


> Cutie-Patootie, Meg!



Thanks ladies. We are more in love with him every day. Some things really are meant to be.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Well,  Rudy has been here for 2 weeks now. He has learned so much in that short amount of time. He has learned what grass is for. He has learned that walking on a leash isn't really very scary. He has learned that there will be enough food. We are still working on the kitty's don't want to play with him especially in the middle of the night. Mostly he has learned that life is going to be good from here on out.


Just look at that happy, smiling face! What an act of pure love that you brought Rudy to live with you, Meg.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You look stunning.
> 
> *Thank you, Elaine. It is good to see you. How are you doing?*
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags.



Recovery is sloooow, and painful, but I'm improving a bit each week. I've hit a couple of setbacks, because of the RA (RA and surgery don't mix well, it turns out) but my wonderful internist solved that, so I'm back on track. Thanks for asking. 

I've been lurking here, but haven't posted since I have nothing to contribute... just hanging out in sweatpants and doing my exercises twice a day!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Glad to see you back, Elaine...hope the PT is going well!


Thank you, Skyqueen. I am lucky to have a terrific physical therapist. She's tough, but she's fair... she will push me, but won't make me do things I'm honestly not ready for. She and I have worked together (on other things) for several years, so she knows that I have a very high pain tolerance, and that I tend to err on the side of doing too much rather than too little. So sometimes she has to slap my wrist a bit, to hold me back! 

Poor Hubster has to drive me to PT appointments because I'm still not cleared to drive (they replaced my right knee, which is the one that does all the work!), but at least there's a good coffe place across the street so he brings a book and settles down with a latte while I'm sweating it out. He's being super supportive through this whole thing... don't know what I'd do without him.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You look stunning.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. It is good to see you. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags.



Thanks Meg, you are so kind!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Well,  Rudy has been here for 2 weeks now. He has learned so much in that short amount of time. He has learned what grass is for. He has learned that walking on a leash isn't really very scary. He has learned that there will be enough food. We are still working on the kitty's don't want to play with him especially in the middle of the night. Mostly he has learned that life is going to be good from here on out.



Two weeks already, times fly  he is such a sweetheart it sure was meant to be Meg!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love them all!
> In the middle of a blizzard...thinking of the beach!!!



Thanks SQ, I haven't tried reissue yet but I do know I love it


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Skyqueen. I am lucky to have a terrific physical therapist. She's tough, but she's fair... she will push me, but won't make me do things I'm honestly not ready for. She and I have worked together (on other things) for several years, so she knows that I have a very high pain tolerance, and that I tend to err on the side of doing too much rather than too little. So sometimes she has to slap my wrist a bit, to hold me back!
> 
> Poor Hubster has to drive me to PT appointments because I'm still not cleared to drive (they replaced my right knee, which is the one that does all the work!), but at least there's a good coffe place across the street so he brings a book and settles down with a latte while I'm sweating it out. He's being super supportive through this whole thing... don't know what I'd do without him.



It's a tuff job you are doing there Elaine!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Just look at that happy, smiling face! What an act of pure love that you brought Rudy to live with you, Meg.


We are blessed with this little guy too. The window washers just left and he was so protective of mommy. Normally he never barks. At one point I had to put him in the crate. I am off to the doctors to get cortisone shots in my hands. I let it go too long but was lucky that the rheumatologist is a sweetheart and he is fitting me in at the end of his day. 


ElainePG said:


> Recovery is sloooow, and painful, but I'm improving a bit each week. I've hit a couple of setbacks, because of the RA (RA and surgery don't mix well, it turns out) but my wonderful internist solved that, so I'm back on track. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I've been lurking here, but haven't posted since I have nothing to contribute... just hanging out in sweatpants and doing my exercises twice a day!


I am sorry that the recovery process is slow but once you are up and around you will be so grateful that you had it done.


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Skyqueen. I am lucky to have a terrific physical therapist. She's tough, but she's fair... she will push me, but won't make me do things I'm honestly not ready for. She and I have worked together (on other things) for several years, so she knows that I have a very high pain tolerance, and that I tend to err on the side of doing too much rather than too little. So sometimes she has to slap my wrist a bit, to hold me back!
> 
> Poor Hubster has to drive me to PT appointments because I'm still not cleared to drive (they replaced my right knee, which is the one that does all the work!), but at least there's a good coffe place across the street so he brings a book and settles down with a latte while I'm sweating it out. He's being super supportive through this whole thing... don't know what I'd do without him.


He is sure a keeper.


Cilifene said:


> Two weeks already, times fly  he is such a sweetheart it sure was meant to be Meg!


Yeah, I know time does fly.


----------



## megt10

Wearing my Kelly today and breaking in a new pair of shoes that I got from the NAP sales. I think they are going to be super comfortable. Every time I see a cute lower heel shoe I have to give it a try.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Wearing my Kelly today and breaking in a new pair of shoes that I got from the NAP sales. I think they are going to be super comfortable. Every time I see a cute lower heel shoe I have to give it a try.



Aww, look at you three  ...all stunning!!!  ...I love the skirt, shoes, Kelly everything Meg...VERY nice.....


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Skyqueen. I am lucky to have a terrific physical therapist. She's tough, but she's fair... she will push me, but won't make me do things I'm honestly not ready for. She and I have worked together (on other things) for several years, so she knows that I have a very high pain tolerance, and that I tend to err on the side of doing too much rather than too little. So sometimes she has to slap my wrist a bit, to hold me back!
> 
> Poor Hubster has to drive me to PT appointments because I'm still not cleared to drive (they replaced my right knee, which is the one that does all the work!), but at least there's a good coffe place across the street so he brings a book and settles down with a latte while I'm sweating it out. He's being super supportive through this whole thing... don't know what I'd do without him.


Thank goodness you have your DH! Bless his heart!
You remember my GF with the cast? The cast has been on over 4 years. In the last month she has broken her wrist and pelvis (2 places) with separate falls, then had a heart attack. She is in rehab right now. I'm so afraid for her to come home alone. 
Rehad is insisting she has the VNA visit for 2 weeks.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Wearing my Kelly today and breaking in a new pair of shoes that I got from the NAP sales. I think they are going to be super comfortable. Every time I see a cute lower heel shoe I have to give it a try.


LOL! Rudy hit the jackpot!
Great size heel on your shoes...I bet they will be comfortable!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> LOL! *Rudy hit the jackpot!*
> Great size heel on your shoes...I bet they will be comfortable!



He sure did....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Aww, look at you three  ...all stunning!!!  ...I love the skirt, shoes, Kelly everything Meg...VERY nice.....


Thank you so much, Cilifene.


skyqueen said:


> Thank goodness you have your DH! Bless his heart!
> You remember my GF with the cast? The cast has been on over 4 years. In the last month she has broken her wrist and pelvis (2 places) with separate falls, then had a heart attack. She is in rehab right now. I'm so afraid for her to come home alone.
> Rehad is insisting she has the VNA visit for 2 weeks.


Oh my, I am so sorry to hear that. It sounds like she is going to need more than a VNA for 2 weeks. 


skyqueen said:


> LOL! Rudy hit the jackpot!
> Great size heel on your shoes...I bet they will be comfortable!


The shoes were very comfortable. I am thrilled that I bought them.


Cilifene said:


> He sure did....



Misha is having a great time playing with him even though he gets a bit jealous still. Last night Rudy slept with his body wrapped around my head and his head on mine. It was adorable. He would give this sigh every once in awhile and it made me so happy. Then he would try and scoot down next to Misha who sleeps in the crook of my left arm and he would growl. Right now they are playing so hard trying to see who gets the big dog bed.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Wearing my Kelly today and breaking in a new pair of shoes that I got from the NAP sales. I think they are going to be super comfortable. Every time I see a cute lower heel shoe I have to give it a try.


Darling outfit, meg... I just love the embellished heels on those shoes! Don't the boys look adorable. All 3 of you look so happy.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thank goodness you have your DH! Bless his heart!
> You remember my GF with the cast? The cast has been on over 4 years. In the last month she has broken her wrist and pelvis (2 places) with separate falls, then had a heart attack. She is in rehab right now. I'm so afraid for her to come home alone.
> Rehad is insisting she has the VNA visit for 2 weeks.


Oh my gosh, that poor thing. She has really been through the mill, hasn't she? How awful that she has to go through this alone. My one little knee, which will be better in a few months, is simply NOTHING compared her suffering.


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> Wearing my Kelly today and breaking in a new pair of shoes that I got from the NAP sales. I think they are going to be super comfortable. Every time I see a cute lower heel shoe I have to give it a try.


Great bag, outfit and pups.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went to lunch and an errand today.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh my gosh, that poor thing. She has really been through the mill, hasn't she? How awful that she has to go through this alone. My one little knee, which will be better in a few months, is simply NOTHING compared her suffering.




That's what upsets me the most...being incapacitated and alone. To make matters worse, her downstairs bathroom flooded and is ripped out. She has to climb dreadful stairs to use the bathroom upstairs. She has the worst luck!


----------



## bisbee

OMG...sq, I just cringe when I read about your poor friend.  Makes you count your blessings, doesn't it?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> That's what upsets me the most...being incapacitated and alone. To make matters worse, her downstairs bathroom flooded and is ripped out. She has to climb dreadful stairs to use the bathroom upstairs. She has the worst luck!



Oh no, I'm so sorry about your friend SQ!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to lunch and an errand today.



Looking gorgeous with your new Speedy B Trudy..


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> OMG...sq, I just cringe when I read about your poor friend.  Makes you count your blessings, doesn't it?







Cilifene said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry about your friend SQ!




[emoji8]


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Darling outfit, meg... I just love the embellished heels on those shoes! Don't the boys look adorable. All 3 of you look so happy.


Thank you, Elaine.


Trudysmom said:


> Great bag, outfit and pups.


Thanks Trudy.


Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to lunch and an errand today.


Love the bag and it looks fabulous with your outfit.


skyqueen said:


> That's what upsets me the most...being incapacitated and alone. To make matters worse, her downstairs bathroom flooded and is ripped out. She has to climb dreadful stairs to use the bathroom upstairs. She has the worst luck!


Wow, she has been through so much. More prayer headed her way!


bisbee said:


> OMG...sq, I just cringe when I read about your poor friend.  Makes you count your blessings, doesn't it?


+1


----------



## nascar fan

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to lunch and an errand today.


CUTE!!!!!!!



megt10 said:


> Wearing my Kelly today and breaking in a new pair of shoes that I got from the NAP sales. I think they are going to be super comfortable. Every time I see a cute lower heel shoe I have to give it a try.


You all look so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ  It's a fantastic easy to use bag I really love it. It's the one I use the most.
> 
> Here it is with Twist and Reissue 226...



Very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

will y'all help me decide which direction to go, please?
I can have the first two or I can have the last one.  I can't decide.  The last one costs a bit more, so it would have to be it by itself.
They are all Fendi.  The first two are 3jours.  The last one is a Peekaboo.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all look so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you.


nascar fan said:


> will y'all help me decide which direction to go, please?
> I can have the first two or I can have the last one.  I can't decide.  The last one costs a bit more, so it would have to be it by itself.
> They are all Fendi.  The first two are 3jours.  The last one is a Peekaboo.



I like the first 2 better than the last one. They seem to have more personality and they look like they are lighter in weight.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Very nice!!!!!!!!!



Thanks dear 



nascar fan said:


> will y'all help me decide which direction to go, please?
> I can have the first two or I can have the last one.  I can't decide.  The last one costs a bit more, so it would have to be it by itself.
> They are all Fendi.  The first two are 3jours.  The last one is a Peekaboo.



Peekaboo - cause the first two looks a bit similar to bags you already have....


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I like the first 2 better than the last one. They seem to have more personality and they look like they are lighter in weight.



+1. Plus the Peekaboo looks as though it would be difficult to get in & out of. I'm crazy about my 2Jours, and I would imagine the 3Jours is similar. The 3Jours is a classic design... won't go out of style.


----------



## barbee

nascar fan said:


> will y'all help me decide which direction to go, please?
> I can have the first two or I can have the last one.  I can't decide.  The last one costs a bit more, so it would have to be it by itself.
> They are all Fendi.  The first two are 3jours.  The last one is a Peekaboo.


The Peekaboo is attracting me.  But.... if you love the first two, have you considered just buying one of those two?  Two of the same style, at the same time, may only feel like one new bag.  Just my 2 cents!


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I like the first 2 better than the last one. They seem to have more personality and they look like they are lighter in weight.


They are pretty light.  



Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear
> 
> 
> 
> Peekaboo - cause the first two looks a bit similar to bags you already have....


Ironic that you say that.  The 3jours I have picked as a replacement for the Stam because they feel similar.  LOL!



ElainePG said:


> +1. Plus the Peekaboo looks as though it would be difficult to get in & out of. I'm crazy about my 2Jours, and I would imagine the 3Jours is similar. The 3Jours is a classic design... won't go out of style.


I don't know.  Those winged sides seem pretty trendy to me.  I wish the 2jour came in a midrange size.  



barbee said:


> The Peekaboo is attracting me.  But.... if you love the first two, have you considered just buying one of those two?  Two of the same style, at the same time, may only feel like one new bag.  Just my 2 cents!


Oh, barbee, I have a problem with having many of the same bag.     I have a pic floating around here somewhere which shows my problem.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> They are pretty light.
> 
> 
> Ironic that you say that.  The 3jours I have picked as a replacement for the Stam because they feel similar.  LOL!
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Those winged sides seem pretty trendy to me.  I wish the 2jour came in a midrange size.
> 
> 
> Oh, barbee, I have a problem with having many of the same bag.     I have a pic floating around here somewhere which shows my problem.



Okay... so you love them both. In that case: Which bag makes your heart sing? Which one inspires you to pull together a ton of outfits for it? Which one passes the "tomorrow test"?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Okay... so you love them both. In that case: Which bag makes your heart sing? Which one inspires you to pull together a ton of outfits for it? Which one passes the "tomorrow test"?


outfit bags


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> outfit bags


There ya' go, then!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> They are pretty light.
> 
> 
> Ironic that you say that.  The 3jours I have picked as a replacement for the Stam because they feel similar.  LOL!
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Those winged sides seem pretty trendy to me.  I wish the 2jour came in a midrange size.
> 
> 
> Oh, barbee, I have a problem with having many of the same bag.     I have a pic floating around here somewhere which shows my problem.



I always opt for the lightest weight bags I can find these days. If I am trying to decide between 2 different bags and I like them equally well then the weight of the bag is the deciding factor. Perhaps weight isn't an issue for you at the moment but I have found as I age I just can't carry a bag that is too heavy. If I do, I pay a price for it.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my GG Supreme Satchel today. I love the colors on the bag.


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> will y'all help me decide which direction to go, please?
> 
> I can have the first two or I can have the last one.  I can't decide.  The last one costs a bit more, so it would have to be it by itself.
> 
> They are all Fendi.  The first two are 3jours.  The last one is a Peekaboo.




Nas, in my opinion, the Fendi Peekaboo would be my absolute choice without much thought. It is a fabulous bag and I have never known anyone who bought one to have any regrets. Fendi's quality is outstanding and I know that from personal experience. Let us know what you decide. The color choice is lovely.

Thought I had better come back and confess in regard to my opinion. I have several bags for sale and when they sell the money will go to the purchase of a Peekaboo. Frankly, I have spent so much money on designer bags I will no longer purchase a bag unless I have sold at least one. I have tried to buy a Peekaboo for years but due to the large size I gave up on it. The weight of the large one is too much for me.  Now that it is in a medium and other sizes, I look forward to my purchase. I have a 2Jours and a Grande Balletto (which I love), but these bags do not compare to the Peekaboo for me. Another confession is I am not a wing person on bags. Just not my style but very attractive when worn. Also, I have several other Fendi pieces and I continue to like all of them even when the aging process starts.


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> They are pretty light.
> 
> 
> Ironic that you say that.  The 3jours I have picked as a replacement for the Stam because they feel similar.  LOL!
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Those winged sides seem pretty trendy to me.  I wish the 2jour came in a midrange size.
> 
> 
> Oh, barbee, I have a problem with having many of the same bag.     I have a pic floating around here somewhere which shows my problem.



Barbee, Nas has no problem (as you can tell by her quote marks) with more than one bag per style!!  Nor do I for that matter but I will never equal your stam collection. Do you still have several stams, Nas?


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my GG Supreme Satchel today. I love the colors on the bag.



So pretty!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I like the first 2 better than the last one. They seem to have more personality and they look like they are lighter in weight.



I'm sure Rudy agree with this one.....

Have a lovely weekend everyone ....


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, Nas has no problem (as you can tell by her quote marks) with more than one bag per style!!  Nor do I for that matter but I will never equal your stam collection. Do you still have several stams, Nas?


Hi, Izzy!
Here is the current Stam group:  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9661


----------



## nascar fan

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my GG Supreme Satchel today. I love the colors on the bag.


love this outfit and bag!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my GG Supreme Satchel today. I love the colors on the bag.


You look fabulous. I love your top and the bag looks so go with it. I have always loved khaki and red together.


Cilifene said:


> I'm sure Rudy agree with this one.....
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone ....



Yes, I am sure that he does agree. That is a fabulous quote.
Rudy has settled in nicely. He loves Misha and Misha for the most part, loves him. They play daily for long periods of time. I am still working on getting Rudy housetrained. It was going well and then we had some back sliding. On the up side, Rudy is so little that he doesn't make a huge mess and he doesn't lift his leg so he, at least, isn't marking any furniture. I am keeping a close eye on him which is pretty easy since he follows me wherever I go. Misha got his staples out on Thursday and I was hoping that they would tell me that they were sure they got all the cancer, but that didn't happen. I have to take him back on the 24th of this month for an abdominal ultrasound to make sure that what they removed hadn't already spread. Then I will meet with the oncologist to see what the results are and what the treatment will be if anything. If it is cancer and it is curable I will do whatever it takes for him, but if like with Nick it isn't curable only a life-prolonging measure giving him a few extra months of pain then I will not do anything except keep him comfortable and happy. I pray that isn't the case because he really is my heart dog. Here is a picture of us getting ready to head out to get Misha's staples removed. I did put the top up on the car. I just found it easier to get them both in with the top down.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love your top and the bag looks so go with it. I have always loved khaki and red together.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sure that he does agree. That is a fabulous quote.
> Rudy has settled in nicely. He loves Misha and Misha for the most part, loves him. They play daily for long periods of time. I am still working on getting Rudy housetrained. It was going well and then we had some back sliding. On the up side, Rudy is so little that he doesn't make a huge mess and he doesn't lift his leg so he, at least, isn't marking any furniture. I am keeping a close eye on him which is pretty easy since he follows me wherever I go. Misha got his staples out on Thursday and I was hoping that they would tell me that they were sure they got all the cancer, but that didn't happen. I have to take him back on the 24th of this month for an abdominal ultrasound to make sure that what they removed hadn't already spread. Then I will meet with the oncologist to see what the results are and what the treatment will be if anything. If it is cancer and it is curable I will do whatever it takes for him, but if like with Nick it isn't curable only a life-prolonging measure giving him a few extra months of pain then I will not do anything except keep him comfortable and happy. I pray that isn't the case because he really is my heart dog. Here is a picture of us getting ready to head out to get Misha's staples removed. I did put the top up on the car. I just found it easier to get them both in with the top down.



So cute they both are Meg. Not knowing is the worse, I really hope they got it all Meg.!
Of cause Rudy follows you everywhere - he is making sure that you don't leave him....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> So cute they both are Meg. Not knowing is the worse, I really hope they got it all Meg.!
> Of cause Rudy follows you everywhere - he is making sure that you don't leave him....



I know he even follows me to the bathroom. Misha used to do that too for the longest time until he felt more secure. Now he just comes and looks for me if I don't come back after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I know he even follows me to the bathroom. Misha used to do that too for the longest time until he felt more secure. Now he just comes and looks for me if I don't come back after about 10 minutes.



It's so nice to see they feel more and more secure


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my GG Supreme Satchel today. I love the colors on the bag.


Lovely and bright, Trudy!





Cilifene said:


> I'm sure Rudy agree with this one.....
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone ....


WOOF!



megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love your top and the bag looks so go with it. I have always loved khaki and red together.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sure that he does agree. That is a fabulous quote.
> Rudy has settled in nicely. He loves Misha and Misha for the most part, loves him. They play daily for long periods of time. I am still working on getting Rudy housetrained. It was going well and then we had some back sliding. On the up side, Rudy is so little that he doesn't make a huge mess and he doesn't lift his leg so he, at least, isn't marking any furniture. I am keeping a close eye on him which is pretty easy since he follows me wherever I go. Misha got his staples out on Thursday and I was hoping that they would tell me that they were sure they got all the cancer, but that didn't happen. I have to take him back on the 24th of this month for an abdominal ultrasound to make sure that what they removed hadn't already spread. Then I will meet with the oncologist to see what the results are and what the treatment will be if anything. If it is cancer and it is curable I will do whatever it takes for him, but if like with Nick it isn't curable only a life-prolonging measure giving him a few extra months of pain then I will not do anything except keep him comfortable and happy. I pray that isn't the case because he really is my heart dog. Here is a picture of us getting ready to head out to get Misha's staples removed. I did put the top up on the car. I just found it easier to get them both in with the top down.


Darling pic, Meg...fingers crossed for good news, you deserve a break!


----------



## skyqueen

Had a lovely B-Day dinner at The Naked Oyster...one of my favorite restaurants on the Cape. Also had a high school reunion lunch with some Cape Cod people. Fun in a depressing way...God, are we OLD! [emoji15]Someone brought our yearbook, thank goodness!
Got a vintage Gucci horsebit long necklace and a pair of Ippolita earrings. I've wanted this necklace for a long time and finally found it.
Fun and funky!


Happy Valentine's Day everyone! [emoji178]


----------



## Cilifene

Happy birthday dear SQ &#128536; 
I love both necklace and earrings....


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Izzy!
> Here is the current Stam group:  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9661



You have given or sold several of your Stams. Still such a beautiful bag and I regret I couldn't use one because of the weight. Let me know what you decide on the Fendi. 
There is a new Marc Jacobs bag I like in his cobalt blue but when I saw the price I realized it was MMJ and I don't know the quality of his lower end bags. Do you?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely B-Day dinner at The Naked Oyster...one of my favorite restaurants on the Cape. Also had a high school reunion lunch with some Cape Cod people. Fun in a depressing way...God, are we OLD! [emoji15]Someone brought our yearbook, thank goodness!
> Got a vintage Gucci horsebit long necklace and a pair of Ippolita earrings. I've wanted this necklace for a long time and finally found it.
> Fun and funky!
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone! [emoji178]



Your new silver necklace and earrings are wonderful. Happy Birthday!


----------



## eliwon

nascar fan said:


> will y'all help me decide which direction to go, please?
> I can have the first two or I can have the last one.  I can't decide.  The last one costs a bit more, so it would have to be it by itself.
> They are all Fendi.  The first two are 3jours.  The last one is a Peekaboo.



Not knowing which other bags you have and for how long you keep and use each one, IMHO any bags with wings seem to me as more of a fad, quickly going out of fashion and not becoming a true classic. if that's OK with you and your way with bags, get one, otherwise go for something more classical - good luck deciding!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely B-Day dinner at The Naked Oyster...one of my favorite restaurants on the Cape. Also had a high school reunion lunch with some Cape Cod people. Fun in a depressing way...God, are we OLD! [emoji15]Someone brought our yearbook, thank goodness!
> Got a vintage Gucci horsebit long necklace and a pair of Ippolita earrings. I've wanted this necklace for a long time and finally found it.
> Fun and funky!
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone! [emoji178]


Happy Birthday, dear skyqueen... the jewelry is delicious! Would love to see that yearbook photo of you... do you have it in electronic form?


----------



## bisbee

Happy Birthday sky!  Love your new jewelry.  As far as aging goes...I just applied for Medicare...90 days before I turn 65.



Better than the alternative!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Wearing my Kelly today and breaking in a new pair of shoes that I got from the NAP sales. I think they are going to be super comfortable. Every time I see a cute lower heel shoe I have to give it a try.



What sweet little fur babies! Like the outfit but I must say I adore the shoes. Looking great Meg!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> That's what upsets me the most...being incapacitated and alone. To make matters worse, her downstairs bathroom flooded and is ripped out. She has to climb dreadful stairs to use the bathroom upstairs. She has the worst luck!



Sky, is she in the process of having her bathroom repaired? She is in a very dangerous situation for her situation. I know you are terribly concerned and I think it is a valid worry.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> You have given or sold several of your Stams. Still such a beautiful bag and I regret I couldn't use one because of the weight. Let me know what you decide on the Fendi.
> There is a new Marc Jacobs bag I like in his cobalt blue but when I saw the price I realized it was MMJ and I don't know the quality of his lower end bags. Do you?


I honestly think the quality is fine, but I haven't had one in years.


----------



## nascar fan

eliwon said:


> Not knowing which other bags you have and for how long you keep and use each one, IMHO any bags with wings seem to me as more of a fad, quickly going out of fashion and not becoming a true classic. if that's OK with you and your way with bags, get one, otherwise go for something more classical - good luck deciding!


I thought the wings would go away a long time ago, but they seem to have stayed around.


----------



## nascar fan

Here is what I decided and already acted on.  ( I act fast!  LOL)
I couldn't let go of the burgundy 3jour since my wardrobe is full of that color.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Happy birthday dear SQ &#128536;
> I love both necklace and earrings....


 


Izzy48 said:


> Your new silver necklace and earrings are wonderful. Happy Birthday!


 


ElainePG said:


> Happy Birthday, dear skyqueen... the jewelry is delicious! Would love to see that yearbook photo of you... do you have it in electronic form?


 


bisbee said:


> Happy Birthday sky!  Love your new jewelry.  As far as aging goes...I just applied for Medicare...90 days before I turn 65.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than the alternative!


Thanks, girls! 
Yeah, Bis...better then the alternative!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Here is what I decided and already acted on.  ( I act fast!  LOL)
> I couldn't let go of the burgundy 3jour since my wardrobe is full of that color.


So... wait... you got the burgundy 3Jours and the Peekaboo?????

Outfits! We need to see outfits!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> So... wait... you got the burgundy 3Jours and the Peekaboo?????
> 
> Outfits! We need to see outfits!!!!!!!


I did!
Ok, outfits it is.  I'm not going anywhere today, but tomorrow I will take a pic.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Here is what I decided and already acted on.  ( I act fast!  LOL)
> I couldn't let go of the burgundy 3jour since my wardrobe is full of that color.



Gorgeous congrats nas....


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> Here is what I decided and already acted on.  ( I act fast!  LOL)
> I couldn't let go of the burgundy 3jour since my wardrobe is full of that color.



The peekaboo is a heart stopper and the color of the 3Jours if wonderful.  So glad you purchased the peekaboo! Can't wait to see how you coordinate. Took another look at the MMJ and I don't think I am interested.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Had a lovely B-Day dinner at The Naked Oyster...one of my favorite restaurants on the Cape. Also had a high school reunion lunch with some Cape Cod people. Fun in a depressing way...God, are we OLD! [emoji15]Someone brought our yearbook, thank goodness!
> Got a vintage Gucci horsebit long necklace and a pair of Ippolita earrings. I've wanted this necklace for a long time and finally found it.
> Fun and funky!
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone! [emoji178]



Happy Birthday SQ! Love the jewelry. I am glad that you had a good day. My birthday is in a few days and I am sick as a dog. I hope that I am better by then.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday SQ! Love the jewelry. I am glad that you had a good day. My birthday is in a few days and I am sick as a dog. I hope that I am better by then.


Thanks, Meg...hope you feel better, too!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday SQ! Love the jewelry. I am glad that you had a good day. My birthday is in a few days and I am sick as a dog. I hope that I am better by then.



Oh sweetie, hope you feel better soon ....


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> I did!
> Ok, outfits it is.  I'm not going anywhere today, but tomorrow I will take a pic.



Is your "The goods" album up to date? are the pictured bags the ones you have now?


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> What sweet little fur babies! Like the outfit but I must say I adore the shoes. Looking great Meg!


Thank you Izzy. I am glad to see you back here.


nascar fan said:


> Here is what I decided and already acted on.  ( I act fast!  LOL)
> I couldn't let go of the burgundy 3jour since my wardrobe is full of that color.


Fabulous choices. I can't wait to see mod pics. Congratulations.


skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Meg...hope you feel better, too!


Thanks, SQ.


Cilifene said:


> Oh sweetie, hope you feel better soon ....



Thanks, C. I hope so too. It has been on and off for a week. The worst part is today was my day to go out while the cleaning ladies are here and then the French students. I had plans to meet a member from tpf for shopping at Hermes in Beverly Hills and then lunch. So bummed.


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Is your "The goods" album up to date? are the pictured bags the ones you have now?


It is up to date except it is missing one pair of Prada shoes.  
A lot less Stams, huh?!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> It is up to date except it is missing one pair of Prada shoes.
> A lot less Stams, huh?!



I love the Stams. I just wish that the bag would have worked for me. I just had too hard a time getting the kiss lock open. How many bags do you have now?


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> I love the Stams. I just wish that the bag would have worked for me. I just had too hard a time getting the kiss lock open. How many bags do you have now?


I had to go count.  40, not counting clutch.
  That is kinda sad.  And I have the 41st here but will probably return, although I would rather keep it!


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> I had to go count.  40, not counting clutch.
> 
> That is kinda sad.  And I have the 41st here but will probably return, although I would rather keep it!




I couldn't decide in store, so I brought both home to make my decision.  Big mistake.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> It is up to date except it is missing one pair of Prada shoes.
> A lot less Stams, huh?!



Yes, a lot less Stams indeed... But 40 wow that's a lot though...



megt10 said:


> I love the Stams. I just wish that the bag would have worked for me. I just had too hard a time getting the kiss lock open. How many bags do you have now?



Me too meg! had a black Stam but had to let it go cause the kiss lock being too hard for my fingers.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> I had to go count.  40, not counting clutch.
> That is kinda sad.  And I have the 41st here but will probably return, although I would rather keep it!



I think you have more bags than I do now. I have 43 including all clutches. I need to let a few more go but I am at a point that I love all the bags I have. I just don't use them all. So I am not in any rush.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Yes, a lot less Stams indeed... But 40 wow that's a lot though...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too meg! had a black Stam but had to let it go cause the kiss lock being too hard for my fingers.



Though it was DH's favorite bag since I couldn't get to my wallet


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> I couldn't decide in store, so I brought both home to make my decision.  Big mistake.
> 
> View attachment 3275481



That is gorgeous. Love the color combination.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Though it was DH's favorite bag since I couldn't get to my wallet



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> I couldn't decide in store, so I brought both home to make my decision.  Big mistake.
> 
> View attachment 3275481



What a pretty bag, love the colors. Could wear with almost anything. The color of the other one is fabulous. Hard decision.


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Izzy!
> Here is the current Stam group:  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9661



Still love the Stams and yours look new.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Still love the Stams and yours look new.




Lol!  Because I don't use them. I used the black/gold quite a bit. It shows wear. The others I just used for specific outfits. Stupid to spend that much money to wear with an outfit here or there.


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, I know many of you are not Balenciaga fans and I have sold mine even though I liked the bags. The reason being I didn't think they suited me.  However, I must say I just saw a Bal which I think is fabulous. It's the Balenciaga Metal Plate Silver City. It is a real beauty and makes me smile! Love it! There is no doubt in my mind it would suit me!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I know many of you are not Balenciaga fans and I have sold mine even though I liked the bags. The reason being I didn't think they suited me.  However, I must say I just saw a Bal which I think is fabulous. It's the Balenciaga Metal Plate Silver City. It is a real beauty and makes me smile! Love it! There is no doubt in my mind it would suit me!




Let's see!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Let's see!


Here's the link to the black one. It also comes in a pale pink, with a mix of gold & silver hardware.

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/amp-plate-handbags_cod45299503jd.html

As Izzy says, very very spiffy!!!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I know many of you are not Balenciaga fans and I have sold mine even though I liked the bags. The reason being I didn't think they suited me.  However, I must say I just saw a Bal which I think is fabulous. It's the Balenciaga Metal Plate Silver City. It is a real beauty and makes me smile! Love it! There is no doubt in my mind it would suit me!


 Elaine was nice enough to provide a link, so I took a look.  It's a beautiful bag--more structured than the usual Bal, which gives it a more refined appearance, maybe?
I do really, really like it!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I know many of you are not Balenciaga fans and I have sold mine even though I liked the bags. The reason being I didn't think they suited me.  However, I must say I just saw a Bal which I think is fabulous. It's the Balenciaga Metal Plate Silver City. It is a real beauty and makes me smile! Love it! There is no doubt in my mind it would suit me!


Izzy, that's very cute!  Definitely different.  



ElainePG said:


> Here's the link to the black one. It also comes in a pale pink, with a mix of gold & silver hardware.
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/amp-plate-handbags_cod45299503jd.html
> 
> As Izzy says, very very spiffy!!!


Thanks for the link, Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks Elaine for putting the link up to view. Not certain why I didn't think of doing that. Barbee, Nascar, Elaine, it  is a nice bag so when I finally purchase another one it will be in consideration. Since I am only going to purchase one bag this year it will be a difficult choice.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine for putting the link up to view. Not certain why I didn't think of doing that. Barbee, Nascar, Elaine, it  is a nice bag so when I finally purchase another one it will be in consideration. *Since I am only going to purchase one bag this year it will be a difficult choice.*



 I say that every year! I like the look of the City.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> I say that every year! I like the look of the City.


I say that too and NEVER seem to be able to stick with it.


----------



## Onthego

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I know many of you are not Balenciaga fans and I have sold mine even though I liked the bags. The reason being I didn't think they suited me.  However, I must say I just saw a Bal which I think is fabulous. It's the Balenciaga Metal Plate Silver City. It is a real beauty and makes me smile! Love it! There is no doubt in my mind it would suit me!



Oh oh, I am in trouble. Love the idea of the mixed metal. That way don't have to rethink the jewlery. I have one Bal and I love it, but the shoulder strap isn't super comfy. But I love that is has a shoulder strap. Thank you. But like most of you, I don't need another bag at the moment.
Sorry to barge in but I very much qualify for this thread, no offense to any of you lovely ladies, but I have been in denial for 4 years...


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> I say that too and NEVER seem to be able to stick with it.



I at least make myself send 2 bags off to consignment for every one I bring in. Though I am at the point where I really do love everything I have. So not sure what to do with my next bag purchase.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> I at least make myself send 2 bags off to consignment for every one I bring in. Though I am at the point where I really do love everything I have. So not sure what to do with my next bag purchase.


That's exactly where I am at now


----------



## megt10

Problem for me is that even though I love each bag I have I just don't get to wear them the way I once did. I really have no business even thinking about buying anything else. Still I am always looking.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Here's the link to the black one. It also comes in a pale pink, with a mix of gold & silver hardware.
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/amp-plate-handbags_cod45299503jd.html
> 
> As Izzy says, very very spiffy!!!







barbee said:


> Elaine was nice enough to provide a link, so I took a look.  It's a beautiful bag--more structured than the usual Bal, which gives it a more refined appearance, maybe?
> I do really, really like it!







Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine for putting the link up to view. Not certain why I didn't think of doing that. Barbee, Nascar, Elaine, it  is a nice bag so when I finally purchase another one it will be in consideration. Since I am only going to purchase one bag this year it will be a difficult choice.




I like this Bal, Izzy...as Barbee posted looks more structured. I couldn't find the dimensions just medium.


----------



## skyqueen

Onthego said:


> Oh oh, I am in trouble. Love the idea of the mixed metal. That way don't have to rethink the jewlery. I have one Bal and I love it, but the shoulder strap isn't super comfy. But I love that is has a shoulder strap. Thank you. But like most of you, I don't need another bag at the moment.
> 
> Sorry to barge in but I very much qualify for this thread, no offense to any of you lovely ladies, but I have been in denial for 4 years...



LOL! Barge in anytime! [emoji6]



megt10 said:


> Problem for me is that even though I love each bag I have I just don't get to wear them the way I once did. I really have no business even thinking about buying anything else. Still I am always looking.



Yup...no place to wear them but still look and hope! [emoji57]


----------



## megt10

Onthego said:


> Oh oh, I am in trouble. Love the idea of the mixed metal. That way don't have to rethink the jewlery. I have one Bal and I love it, but the shoulder strap isn't super comfy. But I love that is has a shoulder strap. Thank you. But like most of you, I don't need another bag at the moment.
> Sorry to barge in but I very much qualify for this thread, no offense to any of you lovely ladies, but I have been in denial for 4 years...



Lol, welcome! My birthday was yesterday and I got in the mail a brochure for senior apartment living sent to me.  talk about taking the happy out of the birthday. The year before I think I was an AARP brochure.


----------



## nascar fan

Onthego said:


> Oh oh, I am in trouble. Love the idea of the mixed metal. That way don't have to rethink the jewlery. I have one Bal and I love it, but the shoulder strap isn't super comfy. But I love that is has a shoulder strap. Thank you. But like most of you, I don't need another bag at the moment.
> 
> Sorry to barge in but I very much qualify for this thread, no offense to any of you lovely ladies, but I have been in denial for 4 years...




Welcome!  We are in denial too. It's ok. You are among friends.


----------



## nascar fan

[emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Barge in anytime! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...no place to wear them but still look and hope! [emoji57]



Even just a few years ago we did a lot more than we do now. It is really taxing on my MIL doing too much and she is at an age that leaving her for more than a few hours isn't possible either.

 I did finally get a chance to see the RL Ricky bags. They really are gorgeous and lightweight. I think I would be bothered by the straps, not that I need another bag. The pink and gray crocodile was 20,000 one of 2 made for the USA.  I really like the white one.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3281216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]



Oh that's stunning. Love the shoes with it.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Welcome!  We are in denial too. It's ok. You are among friends.



Is it denial or are we just getting forgetful .


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Is it denial or are we just getting forgetful .




The latter. Lol!!!!!! [emoji95]


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> The latter. Lol!!!!!! [emoji95]



I think that's what I thought, but I can't remember.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3281216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


Wow, nas, you have really fallen in love with Fendi! Those colors are amazing. Are the shoes Prada? Do you own any of this, or are you just daydreaming?


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3281216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]



Wow! 






megt10 said:


> Even just a few years ago we did a lot more than we do now. It is really taxing on my MIL doing too much and she is at an age that leaving her for more than a few hours isn't possible either.
> 
> I did finally get a chance to see the RL Ricky bags. They really are gorgeous and lightweight. I think I would be bothered by the straps, not that I need another bag. The pink and gray crocodile was 20,000 one of 2 made for the USA.  I really like the white one.



Love all those bags! I just read an article that said Ralph Lauren bags are now one of the largest selling in the US and Europe.


----------



## Izzy48

Onthego said:


> Oh oh, I am in trouble. Love the idea of the mixed metal. That way don't have to rethink the jewlery. I have one Bal and I love it, but the shoulder strap isn't super comfy. But I love that is has a shoulder strap. Thank you. But like most of you, I don't need another bag at the moment.
> Sorry to barge in but I very much qualify for this thread, no offense to any of you lovely ladies, but I have been in denial for 4 years...




Just saw your comment and I love the mixed metal as well. However, the smaller bag is small for me but I don't even need to be thinking along those lines.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Wow, nas, you have really fallen in love with Fendi! Those colors are amazing. Are the shoes Prada? Do you own any of this, or are you just daydreaming?


The shoes are my new fave brand, Gianvito Rossi.  
Yes, I've fallen for Fendi big time.  But I've got to quit now.  Well, unless I sell more MJs.  ha!
And these are in my possession.  I haven't worn the shoes yet but will prob keep them.  The bag is a keeper for sure.  It's a little big on me, but the mini is too small, so ...


----------



## ElainePG

... so it all balances out! I get it!!! :giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Even just a few years ago we did a lot more than we do now. It is really taxing on my MIL doing too much and she is at an age that leaving her for more than a few hours isn't possible either.
> 
> I did finally get a chance to see the RL Ricky bags. They really are gorgeous and lightweight. I think I would be bothered by the straps, not that I need another bag. The pink and gray crocodile was 20,000 one of 2 made for the USA.  I really like the white one.


I love the RL Ricky! There is a thread on this bag. Some people put the flap inside, like with a Birkin, which takes care of the strap problem. I like the ones with a shoulder strap.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love the RL Ricky! There is a thread on this bag. Some people put the flap inside, like with a Birkin, which takes care of the strap problem. I like the ones with a shoulder strap.



The white one had a shoulder strap. I probably would have purchased it if I hadn't already done a lot of damage at Hermes. The customer service at the store was fabulous and the SA was very knowledgeable. I told him that I would have to think about it and do some research since I don't know much about the brand except that they do an excellent commercial on PBS. If I did get the white one I would opt to get it from BG to save on the sales tax or from Saks where I have a substantial gift card that would take care of most of the cost.


----------



## Cilifene

Onthego said:


> Oh oh, I am in trouble. Love the idea of the mixed metal. That way don't have to rethink the jewlery. I have one Bal and I love it, but the shoulder strap isn't super comfy. But I love that is has a shoulder strap. Thank you. But like most of you, I don't need another bag at the moment.
> Sorry to barge in but I very much qualify for this thread, no offense to any of you lovely ladies, but I have been in denial for 4 years...



You are very welcome


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Is it denial or are we just getting forgetful .



Lol.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3281216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]



 Beautiful, are you going to part with a few more Stams?


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Beautiful, are you going to part with a few more Stams?


Yes, I am!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Yes, I am!



It gets harder to let go of bags you still love. How will you decide? I ask because after saying I have no business buying anything else I too bought something today. It won't be here until at least next week since it is coming from Ireland. In the meantime I need to figure out at least 3 preferably 4 bags to send to consignment. Your multicolored bag inspired me.


----------



## AtlDesigner

So if one wanted to figure out where members sell their stams, er, I mean bags .... how does one go about doing that?  I know buying and selling are not permitted on the forum ... but I see references to items sold by really great TPF-ers. How does one know this?


----------



## megt10

AtlDesigner said:


> So if one wanted to figure out where members sell their stams, er, I mean bags .... how does one go about doing that?  I know buying and selling are not permitted on the forum ... but I see references to items sold by really great TPF-ers. How does one know this?



Well, a lot of members that sell on eBay and other sites do put in their listings that they are pf members. I always do a search when looking at handbags for tpf. I feel more comfortable buying from members I feel are reputable and I have some sense of who they are. Even still it is always advisable to get whatever you buy authenticated here or elsewhere prior to purchasing.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> Ladies, I know many of you are not Balenciaga fans and I have sold mine even though I liked the bags. The reason being I didn't think they suited me.  However, I must say I just saw a Bal which I think is fabulous. It's the Balenciaga Metal Plate Silver City. It is a real beauty and makes me smile! Love it! There is no doubt in my mind it would suit me!





ElainePG said:


> Here's the link to the black one. It also comes in a pale pink, with a mix of gold & silver hardware.
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/amp-plate-handbags_cod45299503jd.html
> 
> As Izzy says, very very spiffy!!!



Oh, I've been so good lately about not buying another bag but I'm in big trouble now.  I don't have a Bal.  Not that I don't like them but just not sure they would suit me & my needs.  I don't want to spend that money & wind up not using it.  But this one just stopped me in my tracks!!  I love the mixed metals & this one does look a little more structured!  Like Izzy, this is one Bal that I think would suit me!

And for me to get one, I would have to thin out my current closet.  Any recommendations on where to consign or sell some bags?


----------



## cdtracing

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3281216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]



Holy Cow!! Nas, your Fendi is to die for!  And those shoes are perfect with it!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Oh, I've been so good lately about not buying another bag but I'm in big trouble now.  I don't have a Bal.  Not that I don't like them but just not sure they would suit me & my needs.  I don't want to spend that money & wind up not using it.  But this one just stopped me in my tracks!!  I love the mixed metals & this one does look a little more structured!  Like Izzy, this is one Bal that I think would suit me!
> 
> And for me to get one, I would have to thin out my current closet.  Any recommendations on where to consign or sell some bags?



I think It depends on the bags you want to sell. I sold a lot of mine on eBay a few years ago. It's time consuming and you have more headaches with buyers, but you probably will get a lot more for the bags than sending them to consignment. I just don't have the time or patience anymore to continue selling on eBay. Then there's Yoogies Closet, Ann's Fabulous Finds, The Real Real and several others. I think Ann's is next best for consignment depending on what you are selling but it takes longer to sell. Yoogies pays a bit less but I think that they will purchase your bags outright. Then there's the real real. You won't get nearly as much as other places. You will be at a 60/40 split until you have sold 10,000 worth of stuff. Then it is 70/30. The up side is that if you are in an area where they have representatives they will come to your house, photograph your items and take them away. I only recommend TRR if you have a lot to go and you know it's going to be sitting in your house collecting dust if someone doesn't come and get it. It really favors buyers not sellers but your stuff will sell quickly and they will do direct deposit once a month.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I think It depends on the bags you want to sell. I sold a lot of mine on eBay a few years ago. It's time consuming and you have more headaches with buyers, but you probably will get a lot more for the bags than sending them to consignment. I just don't have the time or patience anymore to continue selling on eBay. Then there's Yoogies Closet, Ann's Fabulous Finds, The Real Real and several others. I think Ann's is next best for consignment depending on what you are selling but it takes longer to sell. Yoogies pays a bit less but I think that they will purchase your bags outright. Then there's the real real. You won't get nearly as much as other places. You will be at a 60/40 split until you have sold 10,000 worth of stuff. Then it is 70/30. The up side is that if you are in an area where they have representatives they will come to your house, photograph your items and take them away. I only recommend TRR if you have a lot to go and you know it's going to be sitting in your house collecting dust if someone doesn't come and get it. It really favors buyers not sellers but your stuff will sell quickly and they will do direct deposit once a month.


Thanks for this really good summary, meg! I only have one bag I'm thinking of sending out for adoption (and I'm not even sure if I want to do it) but I definitely do NOT want to go the eBay route. Will probably try through AFF or Yoogi's, though my knee has to feel much better before I have the energy to take photos, find a box, and all the rest of it.

And even then, I may end up keeping the bag after all!:giggles:


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for this really good summary, meg! I only have one bag I'm thinking of sending out for adoption (and I'm not even sure if I want to do it) but I definitely do NOT want to go the eBay route. Will probably try through AFF or Yoogi's, though my knee has to feel much better before I have the energy to take photos, find a box, and all the rest of it.
> 
> And even then, I may end up keeping the bag after all!:giggles:



You won't have to take pics for AFF.  As long as it is a brand they sell, they will do all that for you. They'll even send you the shipping label.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> You won't have to take pics for AFF.  As long as it is a brand they sell, they will do all that for you. They'll even send you the shipping label.



She will need some pictures though to get an accurate quote from each consignment store.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> She will need some pictures though to get an accurate quote from each consignment store.



True.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for this really good summary, meg! I only have one bag I'm thinking of sending out for adoption (and I'm not even sure if I want to do it) but I definitely do NOT want to go the eBay route. Will probably try through AFF or Yoogi's, though my knee has to feel much better before I have the energy to take photos, find a box, and all the rest of it.
> 
> And even then, I may end up keeping the bag after all!:giggles:



I would keep the bag if you aren't sure you want to part with it unless you really never use it and could use the money made towards something you would use. In those instances I put the bag or bags in a downstairs closet and if I don't miss it within a month or two I know I probably should let it go. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I think It depends on the bags you want to sell. I sold a lot of mine on eBay a few years ago. It's time consuming and you have more headaches with buyers, but you probably will get a lot more for the bags than sending them to consignment. I just don't have the time or patience anymore to continue selling on eBay. Then there's Yoogies Closet, Ann's Fabulous Finds, The Real Real and several others. I think Ann's is next best for consignment depending on what you are selling but it takes longer to sell. Yoogies pays a bit less but I think that they will purchase your bags outright. Then there's the real real. You won't get nearly as much as other places. You will be at a 60/40 split until you have sold 10,000 worth of stuff. Then it is 70/30. The up side is that if you are in an area where they have representatives they will come to your house, photograph your items and take them away. I only recommend TRR if you have a lot to go and you know it's going to be sitting in your house collecting dust if someone doesn't come and get it. It really favors buyers not sellers but your stuff will sell quickly and they will do direct deposit once a month.



Thanks, Meg.  Great information!  I'm not sure I want to go the Ebay route.  There's just so much scamming going on & don't want to deal with that.  I will have to look at what I have & decide what I want to sell or if I really want to sell any at all just yet.  I'm going to check out a couple of consignment stores we have here locally & see what they say.  I may just tell DH that's what I want for my birthday. LOL  I really appreciate your break down of the different sites & what some of the percentages are.  I don't think there's TRR reps here in the Atl area.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I think It depends on the bags you want to sell. I sold a lot of mine on eBay a few years ago. It's time consuming and you have more headaches with buyers, but you probably will get a lot more for the bags than sending them to consignment. I just don't have the time or patience anymore to continue selling on eBay. Then there's Yoogies Closet, Ann's Fabulous Finds, The Real Real and several others. I think Ann's is next best for consignment depending on what you are selling but it takes longer to sell. Yoogies pays a bit less but I think that they will purchase your bags outright. Then there's the real real. You won't get nearly as much as other places. You will be at a 60/40 split until you have sold 10,000 worth of stuff. Then it is 70/30. The up side is that if you are in an area where they have representatives they will come to your house, photograph your items and take them away. I only recommend TRR if you have a lot to go and you know it's going to be sitting in your house collecting dust if someone doesn't come and get it. It really favors buyers not sellers but your stuff will sell quickly and they will do direct deposit once a month.




I agree Meg. Ann's has sold plenty for me but it is slow. However, they are professional and honest.


----------



## Izzy48

cdtracing said:


> Oh, I've been so good lately about not buying another bag but I'm in big trouble now.  I don't have a Bal.  Not that I don't like them but just not sure they would suit me & my needs.  I don't want to spend that money & wind up not using it.  But this one just stopped me in my tracks!!  I love the mixed metals & this one does look a little more structured!  Like Izzy, this is one Bal that I think would suit me!
> 
> 
> 
> And for me to get one, I would have to thin out my current closet.  Any recommendations on where to consign or sell some bags?




I really hope you get it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> I really hope you get it! It's gorgeous!



I might be able to talk DH into getting it for me but my birthday isn't for about 4 months.  I may just start setting aside the money now & get it for my self.  I just have so many purses & I've put myself on a purse ban.  Maybe I'll just make my ban to a limit of just 1 purse.  That Bal is to die for!!


----------



## Izzy48

cdtracing said:


> I might be able to talk DH into getting it for me but my birthday isn't for about 4 months.  I may just start setting aside the money now & get it for my self.  I just have so many purses & I've put myself on a purse ban.  Maybe I'll just make my ban to a limit of just 1 purse.  That Bal is to die for!!



I am in the same situation in that I won't purchase anything until I sell at least two more bags. Then if I buy I am limiting myself to only 1 bag this year. So, in essence, I have to make certain it is the right one. As of now there are 3 bags I really like. The Fendi peekaboo, the Coach Rogue and now the Bal. Even if my bags had sold I couldn't buy because I can't make up my mind. The only exception to this will be a cross body from Coach called the Dinky. Leather lined and super cute. It is inexpensive so I will not count it! Total rationalization on my part.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Meg.  Great information!  I'm not sure I want to go the Ebay route.  There's just so much scamming going on & don't want to deal with that.  I will have to look at what I have & decide what I want to sell or if I really want to sell any at all just yet.  I'm going to check out a couple of consignment stores we have here locally & see what they say.  I may just tell DH that's what I want for my birthday. LOL  I really appreciate your break down of the different sites & what some of the percentages are.  I don't think there's TRR reps here in the Atl area.


You're welcome. I have been through the eBay process and it is grueling in my opinion especially with handbags and shoes. There are so many scammers out there and then just unrealistic people. It was fine in the beginning but got to be too stressful dealing with so many questions, more pictures and trying to accommodate everyone. If I just had a few things I would opt for AFF's. 


Izzy48 said:


> I agree Meg. Ann's has sold plenty for me but it is slow. However, they are professional and honest.


I totally agree. They have a lot of integrity. I have never been disappointed with them as a buyer or seller.


Izzy48 said:


> I am in the same situation in that I won't purchase anything until I sell at least two more bags. Then if I buy I am limiting myself to only 1 bag this year. So, in essence, I have to make certain it is the right one. As of now there are 3 bags I really like. The Fendi peekaboo, the Coach Rogue and now the Bal. Even if my bags had sold I couldn't buy because I can't make up my mind.* The only exception to this will be a cross body from Coach called the Dinky. Leather lined and super cute. It is inexpensive so I will not count it! Total rationalization on my part.*



 I like how you think.


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> Is it denial or are we just getting forgetful .


 The age thing is definitely denial, its always been a thing for me. But I am also in denial that I am being forgetful, LOL.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> I am in the same situation in that I won't purchase anything until I sell at least two more bags. Then if I buy I am limiting myself to only 1 bag this year. So, in essence, I have to make certain it is the right one. As of now there are 3 bags I really like. The Fendi peekaboo, the Coach Rogue and now the Bal. Even if my bags had sold I couldn't buy because I can't make up my mind. The only exception to this will be a cross body from Coach called the Dinky. Leather lined and super cute. It is inexpensive so I will not count it! Total rationalization on my part.



LOL.  I totally understand, Izzy.  I don't have a lot of premiere designer bags like most of the ladies on here.  I have a couple of Fendi & a Prada left.  I gave a couple of Fendi & Prada's that I didn't carry to my SIL.  She rarely buys herself anything since my brother passed away & she always admired my bags.  I do have a lot of MK bags & a few from his MK Collection.  The Collection bags I would keep but would probably sell some of the MMK bags.  I rotate my bags & only carry the for 2-3 days at a time & when not in use, are stored stuffed & in their dust bags.   So at least 98% still look as good as they did the day I bought them. They just don't bring as much in the secondary market.  I don't think I would have enough to get rid of to pay for the Bal.  

I've been looking at the premiere designers & I am wanting to branch out.  I love the Fendi Peekabo & the DuJors bags but I also like some of the YSL styles & the Givenchy Antigona bag.  I would love an Hermes or Chanel but they are out of my range.  Since I'm still looking & researching, I have time.  Now I have the Bal added to my list! 

Lately, I've been more focused on changes made to the house than bags.  Getting the acre back yard fenced in & landscaped for the dogs was a focus.  Now I'm looking at new furniture for the family room.  With the dogs, leather is a must.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I would keep the bag if you aren't sure you want to part with it unless you really never use it and could use the money made towards something you would use. In those instances I put the bag or bags in a downstairs closet and if I don't miss it within a month or two I know I probably should let it go.
> 
> How are you feeling?


I haven't used it since last spring, but the past 6 months don't count because of my knee, so I'll wait at least until next fall to make a decision. I don't have anything in particular that I want to buy with the $$$, and this is the largest high-end tote I own, so it may make sense to keep it. It may be the perfect bag for once-in-a-while.

As for my health status, knee surgery (especially knee replacement) is a VERY slow recovery process. I had no idea. My life is basically alternating between physical therapy, home exercise, and naps. My surgeon tells me It will be mid-April before the pain lifts. Ugh.

The only good thing: I have zero appetite, and have lost 7 pounds. Not really a fun way to do it, but I'll take whatever benefit I can get!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I am in the same situation in that I won't purchase anything until I sell at least two more bags. Then if I buy I am limiting myself to only 1 bag this year. So, in essence, I have to make certain it is the right one. As of now there are 3 bags I really like. The Fendi peekaboo, the Coach Rogue and now the Bal. Even if my bags had sold I couldn't buy because I can't make up my mind. The only exception to this will be a cross body from Coach called the Dinky. Leather lined and super cute. It is inexpensive so I will not count it! Total rationalization on my part.


Nothing wrong with a little rationalization... we all do it!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> You're welcome. I have been through the eBay process and it is grueling in my opinion especially with handbags and shoes. There are so many scammers out there and then just unrealistic people. It was fine in the beginning but got to be too stressful dealing with so many questions, more pictures and trying to accommodate everyone. If I just had a few things I would opt for AFF's.
> 
> I totally agree. They have a lot of integrity. I have never been disappointed with them as a buyer or seller.



Since I have time to figure out what I want to get, I don't have to have an immediate sale.  Frankly, I don't want to deal with all the hassle of Ebay.  I think it would be too stressful.  I will definitely check out AFF.  Your recommendation is greatly appreciated.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Since I have time to figure out what I want to get, I don't have to have an immediate sale.  Frankly, I don't want to deal with all the hassle of Ebay.  I think it would be too stressful.  I will definitely check out AFF.  Your recommendation is greatly appreciated.



You are welcome. I really like them. Much more professional and on top of everything.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> I might be able to talk DH into getting it for me but my birthday isn't for about 4 months.  I may just start setting aside the money now & get it for my self.  I just have so many purses & I've put myself on a purse ban.  Maybe I'll just make my ban to a limit of just 1 purse.  That Bal is to die for!!


I'm not a Bal gal but I love this bag...a cross between edgy and classic!



Izzy48 said:


> It is inexpensive so I will not count it! Total rationalization on my part.


You go girl!



cdtracing said:


> Since I have time to figure out what I want to get, I don't have to have an immediate sale.  Frankly, I don't want to deal with all the hassle of Ebay.  I think it would be too stressful.  I will definitely check out AFF.  Your recommendation is greatly appreciated.


After reading the Ebay Forum...Ebay scares the you know what out of me!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I haven't used it since last spring, but the past 6 months don't count because of my knee, so I'll wait at least until next fall to make a decision. I don't have anything in particular that I want to buy with the $$$, and this is the largest high-end tote I own, so it may make sense to keep it. It may be the perfect bag for once-in-a-while.
> 
> As for my health status, knee surgery (especially knee replacement) is a VERY slow recovery process. I had no idea. My life is basically alternating between physical therapy, home exercise, and naps. My surgeon tells me It will be mid-April before the pain lifts. Ugh.
> 
> The only good thing: I have zero appetite, and have lost 7 pounds. Not really a fun way to do it, but I'll take whatever benefit I can get!


Oh dear, Elaine...helluva way to lose weight. Hoping for a speedy recovery for you..........


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Oh dear, Elaine...helluva way to lose weight. Hoping for a speedy recovery for you..........


Thank you, dear!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> I'm not a Bal gal but I love this bag...a cross between edgy and classic!
> 
> After reading the Ebay Forum...Ebay scares the you know what out of me!



Yeah, I like the Bals but never thought they suited me.  But this new one has changed my mind.  I love this one!

And yeah, I know what you mean about Ebay.  I read that forum all the time & the problems those ladies have just scares the BeJeebers out of me.  I don't want any part of that at all.  There's just too many problems & scammers.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> I haven't used it since last spring, but the past 6 months don't count because of my knee, so I'll wait at least until next fall to make a decision. I don't have anything in particular that I want to buy with the $$$, and this is the largest high-end tote I own, so it may make sense to keep it. It may be the perfect bag for once-in-a-while.
> 
> As for my health status, knee surgery (especially knee replacement) is a VERY slow recovery process. I had no idea. My life is basically alternating between physical therapy, home exercise, and naps. My surgeon tells me It will be mid-April before the pain lifts. Ugh.
> 
> The only good thing: I have zero appetite, and have lost 7 pounds. Not really a fun way to do it, but I'll take whatever benefit I can get!



Congratulations on the weight loss but I'm sorry you lost it this way. 

My mother's neighbor had both her knees done (one at a time) & I think it took about 6-8 months per knee for the pain subsides.  But she said after it was all said & done, it was worth it & she wished she had done it sooner.  Will keep you in our prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss but I'm sorry you lost it this way.
> 
> My mother's neighbor had both her knees done (one at a time) & I think it took about 6-8 months per knee for the pain subsides.  But she said after it was all said & done, it was worth it & she wished she had done it sooner.  Will keep you in our prayers for a speedy recovery!


Thank you cdt, that is lovely of you.

I had a procedure called "minimally invasive" knee replacement surgery (still pretty invasive, but the incision is 5" instead of 13", and doesn't go up into the quad muscle) so that's why my recovery time will "only" be about 3 months. But my physical therapist tells me I won't have full strength, like for hiking, until about the 6-month mark. 

I'll just be happy when there's no more pain. But I'm trying to be a good sport about it, and DH is being *terrific*: cooking, laundry, and coaching me through my exercises. I guess this is why the marriage vows say "In sickness and in health"!


----------



## Trudysmom

My 2nd Speedy arrived this morning.  She arrived  with her buddy, a round coin purse in Monogram.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Thank you cdt, that is lovely of you.
> 
> I had a procedure called "minimally invasive" knee replacement surgery (still pretty invasive, but the incision is 5" instead of 13", and doesn't go up into the quad muscle) so that's why my recovery time will "only" be about 3 months. But my physical therapist tells me I won't have full strength, like for hiking, until about the 6-month mark.
> 
> I'll just be happy when there's no more pain. But I'm trying to be a good sport about it, and DH is being *terrific*: cooking, laundry, and coaching me through my exercises. I guess this is why the marriage vows say "In sickness and in health"!



You have been a real trooper Elaine so keep on keeping on! I know you will.


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> I'm not a Bal gal but I love this bag...a cross between edgy and classic!
> 
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> 
> After reading the Ebay Forum...Ebay scares the you know what out of me!




For what it's worth - I've bought and sold on eBay for over 15 years and I've never had a problem!


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> My 2nd Speedy arrived this morning.  She arrived  with her buddy, a round coin purse in Monogram.


 Well, Trudy, I think you have a new love! That was a quick turnaround on a second LV. The flower is stunning on it--absolutely perfect!  And the pattern is great for spring.


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> For what it's worth - I've bought and sold on eBay for over 15 years and I've never had a problem!


I agree, I have not have not had any problems with Ebay.  But...bags I have sold have been older, and not high end designers.  I have done best with jewelry--David Yurman, John Hardy, Tiffany. "No names" of anything, just don't sell for me.  My daughter, while in high school, bought her first pair of Frye boots with funds from selling American Girl things on Ebay. Of course, she knew more about it than me at the time!
That being said, I am thinking about selling a bag, and what I see on Ebay, price wise, scares me.  New, with tags, at half the original price. Sellers will have more than one, and many are in New York--so I am thinking fake.  How can I compete with that, when mine is authentic, but used?  Therefore, I hate to even try.  I feel it will be a lose, lose situation.


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> I agree, I have not have not had any problems with Ebay.  But...bags I have sold have been older, and not high end designers.  I have done best with jewelry--David Yurman, John Hardy, Tiffany. "No names" of anything, just don't sell for me.  My daughter, while in high school, bought her first pair of Frye boots with funds from selling American Girl things on Ebay. Of course, she knew more about it than me at the time!
> That being said, I am thinking about selling a bag, and what I see on Ebay, price wise, scares me.  New, with tags, at half the original price. Sellers will have more than one, and many are in New York--so I am thinking fake.  How can I compete with that, when mine is authentic, but used?  Therefore, I hate to even try.  I feel it will be a lose, lose situation.




Those of us who know - look only for the authentic.  I'd much rather have a good used piece than a questionable one with tags!  You will not lose much by trying.  Be firm, start auction at lowest price you will accept or flat Buy It Now Price, show all details - even ones that are not-so-good and do not accept returns.


----------



## Izzy48

Barbee, I have sold several bags on eBay and not had any problems.  I generally recovered about 65% up to 75% of the bag's cost. These were high end bags that I had carried at most 2 times and some never. If you have the receipts and tags you should do okay. It all depends on the popularity of the bag and who is looking for what at the time. I do not do returns because there is the problem of someone buying the bag and returning a fake. I think now is a slow time for the sale of designer bags with exception of Hermes and Chanel.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> My 2nd Speedy arrived this morning.  She arrived  with her buddy, a round coin purse in Monogram.



I love it, Trudy. Congratulations.


----------



## nascar fan

cdtracing said:


> Holy Cow!! Nas, your Fendi is to die for!  And those shoes are perfect with it!




I didn't have the two in mind when I bought but then realized how perfect they were together!


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> For what it's worth - I've bought and sold on eBay for over 15 years and I've never had a problem!


Good for you! I think if you know the ropes you succeed. 



barbee said:


> I agree, I have not have not had any problems with Ebay.  But...bags I have sold have been older, and not high end designers.  I have done best with jewelry--David Yurman, John Hardy, Tiffany. "No names" of anything, just don't sell for me.  My daughter, while in high school, bought her first pair of Frye boots with funds from selling American Girl things on Ebay. Of course, she knew more about it than me at the time!
> That being said, I am thinking about selling a bag, and what I see on Ebay, price wise, scares me.  New, with tags, at half the original price. Sellers will have more than one, and many are in New York--so I am thinking fake.  How can I compete with that, when mine is authentic, but used?  Therefore, I hate to even try.  I feel it will be a lose, lose situation.


Years ago I tried to sell (on P's account) a sapphire/diamond LeVian bracelet/matching ring combo. The bracelet retailed for $4600 and the ring for $1800. I had all the paperwork and receipt which I posted. I was asking $1200 for both which, I thought, a bargain. I got a nutcase, who couldn't read the description, asked me a million questions. All the questions were clearly stated in my description but I answered her nicely. Being stupid as far as eBay went, I didn't block her. She ended up buying the items and immediately wanted to cancel. I lost my fees, too because I didn't cancel the auction correctly but that was my fault. My first and last eBay experience. I ended up keeping the damn bracelet/ring and donating them...less hassle.


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> Those of us who know - look only for the authentic.  I'd much rather have a good used piece than a questionable one with tags!  You will not lose much by trying.  Be firm, start auction at lowest price you will accept or flat Buy It Now Price, show all details - even ones that are not-so-good and do not accept returns.


 Thanks for the encouragement!  You are right--nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Good for you! I think if you know the ropes you succeed.
> 
> 
> Years ago I tried to sell (on P's account) a sapphire/diamond LeVian bracelet/matching ring combo. The bracelet retailed for $4600 and the ring for $1800. I had all the paperwork and receipt which I posted. I was asking $1200 for both which, I thought, a bargain. I got a nutcase, who couldn't read the description, asked me a million questions. All the questions were clearly stated in my description but I answered her nicely. Being stupid as far as eBay went, I didn't block her. She ended up buying the items and immediately wanted to cancel. I lost my fees, too because I didn't cancel the auction correctly but that was my fault. My first and last eBay experience. I ended up keeping the damn bracelet/ring and donating them...less hassle.


You were so unfortunate to get the nutcase first time around, Skyqueen!  They are floating around, and I suppose it's the luck of the draw when one lands on us.  I wonder if higher price items draws them in?  My last sale was under $200, to a first time buyer, in NYC, but I though I better be sure I had a signature confirmation. And  I probably should keep up on the horror stories, so I know how not to be taken.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> You were so unfortunate to get the nutcase first time around, Skyqueen!  They are floating around, and I suppose it's the luck of the draw when one lands on us.  I wonder if higher price items draws them in?  My last sale was under $200, to a first time buyer, in NYC, but I though I better be sure I had a signature confirmation. And  I probably should keep up on the horror stories, so I know how not to be taken.


Remember we were talking about all the fake Gucci Disco bags being sold by the different online shopping/member clubs? 
Looky what I found................ 

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/02/103631/gucci-beyond-the-rack-lawsuit


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Good for you! I think if you know the ropes you succeed.
> 
> 
> Years ago I tried to sell (on P's account) a sapphire/diamond LeVian bracelet/matching ring combo. The bracelet retailed for $4600 and the ring for $1800. I had all the paperwork and receipt which I posted. I was asking $1200 for both which, I thought, a bargain. I got a nutcase, who couldn't read the description, asked me a million questions. All the questions were clearly stated in my description but I answered her nicely. Being stupid as far as eBay went, I didn't block her. She ended up buying the items and immediately wanted to cancel. I lost my fees, too because I didn't cancel the auction correctly but that was my fault. My first and last eBay experience. I ended up keeping the damn bracelet/ring and donating them...less hassle.


I hear you. I had so many buyers like this when I was selling on eBay. Everything was listed but it was like many buyers couldn't be bothered to read the description. I had so many things listed that it seemed like half of my day was spent answering questions that were clearly stated in the listing. Hence, I am willing to take a bigger loss on my items not to have to deal with the nutcases of the world.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Remember we were talking about all the fake Gucci Disco bags being sold by the different online shopping/member clubs?
> Looky what I found................
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/2016/02/103631/gucci-beyond-the-rack-lawsuit


 I am glad Gucci is pursuing these criminals and winning lawsuits.  I find it sad that so many may get taken in, spend much money, think they are getting a deal, and get taken.  I could have been one of them. In my case, I still want to believe Amazon/MyHabit just did not do their homework, rather then believing they are shady.


----------



## Izzy48

Stopped by the Coach store today to look at their new named group of bag----1941. I was totally impressed with the quality. Beautiful leathers, colors, stitching and a selection of styles with more coming. I had the opportunity to see their Rogue bag which was a special order for one of their clients. It is a beauty of a bag.  There is absolutely no doubt in my mind I would have purchased it if it had not been a special order. The quality meets or exceeds many high end bags on the market for two or three times the cost.  They also have a cross body which is leather lined in multiple colors and the leather is like soft butter. Yes, I do realize these bags are made in China. I did leave without buying but I am still thinking it over. If I buy the Rouge that's it for me this year so I have to know it is the right one.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Stopped by the Coach store today to look at their new named group of bag----1941. I was totally impressed with the quality. Beautiful leathers, colors, stitching and a selection of styles with more coming. I had the opportunity to see their Rogue bag which was a special order for one of their clients. It is a beauty of a bag.  There is absolutely no doubt in my mind I would have purchased it if it had not been a special order. The quality meets or exceeds many high end bags on the market for two or three times the cost.  They also have a cross body which is leather lined in multiple colors and the leather is like soft butter. Yes, I do realize these bags are made in China. I did leave without buying but I am still thinking it over. If I buy the Rouge that's it for me this year so I have to know it is the right one.


I'm in love with the Dinky bag...pink or red. Reminds me of the Mulberry Lily.
Can't beat the price for a good looking bag!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'm in love with the Dinky bag...pink or red. Reminds me of the Mulberry Lily.
> Can't beat the price for a good looking bag!


I see what you mean about the similarity to the Mulberry Lily, SQ. This Dinky bag in Canary, lined with Rust, makes me smile. It would be such a perfect spring/summer bag! 

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...l?cgid=women-coach1941-bags&dwvar_color=DKEUO


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Stopped by the Coach store today to look at their new named group of bag----1941. I was totally impressed with the quality. Beautiful leathers, colors, stitching and a selection of styles with more coming. I had the opportunity to see their Rogue bag which was a special order for one of their clients. It is a beauty of a bag.  There is absolutely no doubt in my mind I would have purchased it if it had not been a special order. The quality meets or exceeds many high end bags on the market for two or three times the cost.  They also have a cross body which is leather lined in multiple colors and the leather is like soft butter. Yes, I do realize these bags are made in China. I did leave without buying but I am still thinking it over. If I buy the Rouge that's it for me this year so I have to know it is the right one.


I've just had a ball looking at the 1941 collection on line. If the leather is as gorgeous as you say, Izzy (and I'm sure it is!) then these are some mighty handsome bags! The designs are true classics.

Which one is calling to you? And in which color? Keep us posted!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Stopped by the Coach store today to look at their new named group of bag----1941. I was totally impressed with the quality. Beautiful leathers, colors, stitching and a selection of styles with more coming. I had the opportunity to see their Rogue bag which was a special order for one of their clients. It is a beauty of a bag.  There is absolutely no doubt in my mind I would have purchased it if it had not been a special order. The quality meets or exceeds many high end bags on the market for two or three times the cost.  They also have a cross body which is leather lined in multiple colors and the leather is like soft butter. Yes, I do realize these bags are made in China. I did leave without buying but I am still thinking it over. If I buy the Rouge that's it for me this year so I have to know it is the right one.


 
If you special ordered, would you be obligated?  I would go for it.  I believe you are feeling the joy...right?  You have actually had it in your hands now.  That means a lot.  It's a  lower price point than other brands, and if I have to guess, you have bought other bags on much more of a whim than this one.  You have actually been pondering it for a few months now


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I'm in love with the Dinky bag...pink or red. Reminds me of the Mulberry Lily.
> Can't beat the price for a good looking bag!


 
I love all the colors. And the price.  Only the size worries me, personally. I am adjusting to small, but this would be very small.  How about sales?  Does a store like Bloomingdales carry it?  They always have sales. 
 I will hop over to the Coach site and see what the threads are saying.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I see what you mean about the similarity to the Mulberry Lily, SQ. This Dinky bag in Canary, lined with Rust, makes me smile. It would be such a perfect spring/summer bag!
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...women-coach1941-bags&dwvar_color=DKEUO[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> A cute "casual, out to dinner" bag. A crossbody which would be good for you, Elaine.
> 
> 
> 
> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the colors. And the price.  Only the size worries me, personally. I am adjusting to small, but this would be very small.  How about sales?  Does a store like Bloomingdales carry it?  They always have sales.
> I will hop over to the Coach site and see what the threads are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Different shape but a bit longer then the Disco. They have some gorgeous ones with a leather/chain strap and applique.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean about the similarity to the Mulberry Lily, SQ. This Dinky bag in Canary, lined with Rust, makes me smile. It would be such a perfect spring/summer bag!
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...women-coach1941-bags&dwvar_color=DKEUO[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> A cute "casual, out to dinner" bag. A crossbody which would be good for you, Elaine.
> 
> 
> Different shape but a bit longer then the Disco. They have some gorgeous ones with a leather/chain strap and applique.[/QUOTE
> 
> The Dinky bag's leather is soft so it holds more than it appears to hold. I tried it with keys, compact lipstick, phone along with a small flat card case and glasses without a case. Perfect for a lunch or dinner particularly since you have the option of purchasing a metal chain. I still can't decide so I will wait it out and see. I heard on the Coach Forum that a discount is coming soon. However, I will be surprised if Coach includes the 1941 series.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I've just had a ball looking at the 1941 collection on line. If the leather is as gorgeous as you say, Izzy (and I'm sure it is!) then these are some mighty handsome bags! The designs are true classics.
> 
> Which one is calling to you? And in which color? Keep us posted!





barbee said:


> If you special ordered, would you be obligated?  I would go for it.  I believe you are feeling the joy...right?  You have actually had it in your hands now.  That means a lot.  It's a  lower price point than other brands, and if I have to guess, you have bought other bags on much more of a whim than this one.  You have actually been pondering it for a few months now



I think the Dinky is a quality bag and I love the what we used to call a change purse inside of it. But I bought not long ago a Mulberry Bayswater  chain wallet which is much like the Dinky. It certainly cost a lot more! It is obvious I like the Rogue but I worry about the weight of the bag since both sides are lined with suede and the center a heavy canvas. I just don't know as of now.

Barbee, if you special order with Coach and change your mind they will immediately accept the bag as a return. I am thinking of ordering a Rogue in the mineral color and put my items in it to check the weight. I wouldn't even have considered asking them to let me do that with someone else's  order and I don't believe they would have any way. I know the SA I use will not let anyone else try out an order she makes for one of her customers.


----------



## bisbee

I've been looking at those bags as well...the Coach 1941 line.  I'm specifically looking that the saddle bags...either the smooth leather or the pebbled leather.  Haven't been to a store to check them out yet...I'll go soon...


----------



## nascar fan

You ladies are so active!  This thread just goes and goes!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> You ladies are so active!  This thread just goes and goes!



Yep, have you decided what to let go of? I received my new bag so I need to cull some of my other bag but I just don't know what to let go of


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I've been looking at those bags as well...the Coach 1941 line.  I'm specifically looking that the saddle bags...either the smooth leather or the pebbled leather.  Haven't been to a store to check them out yet...I'll go soon...



I think Izzy has the saddle bag in the taupe color. I believe they're lined in another leather color. 
Just to get leather lining nowadays, even in high end bags, is a miracle!



megt10 said:


> Yep, have you decided what to let go of? I received my new bag so I need to cull some of my other bag but I just don't know what to let go of


So different and rare, Meg...a 30? Enjoy!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Yep, have you decided what to let go of? I received my new bag so I need to cull some of my other bag but I just don't know what to let go of


 
So beautiful and striking!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Yep, have you decided what to let go of? I received my new bag so I need to cull some of my other bag but I just don't know what to let go of



Love the colors! Just beautiful!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I think Izzy has the saddle bag in the taupe color. I believe they're lined in another leather color.
> Just to get leather lining nowadays, even in high end bags, is a miracle!
> 
> 
> So different and rare, Meg...a 30? Enjoy!





barbee said:


> So beautiful and striking!





Izzy48 said:


> Love the colors! Just beautiful!



Thank you ladies. It is a 30.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I love all the colors. And the price.  Only the size worries me, personally. I am adjusting to small, but this would be very small.  How about sales?  Does a store like Bloomingdales carry it?  They always have sales.
> I will hop over to the Coach site and see what the threads are saying.



Barbee and Bisbee,
Pass along the information that Coach is getting ready to have an event and my SA is taking preorders now.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee and Bisbee,
> Pass along the information that Coach is getting ready to have an event and my SA is taking preorders now.


 Do you know if everything is included?  I am liking the Dinky, however think I will need the larger size, and from what I see, it only comes in a few colors. One of them might work.  
For whatever reason, small bags are suddenly appealing to me.  I used a larger bag in the last few days, and it looked so empty.  This is new to me!! So now I am back to my small Gucci disco bag.  And happy.  There a Coach Dinky should make me happy too.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Do you know if everything is included?  I am liking the Dinky, however think I will need the larger size, and from what I see, it only comes in a few colors. One of them might work.
> For whatever reason, small bags are suddenly appealing to me.  I used a larger bag in the last few days, and it looked so empty.  This is new to me!! So now I am back to my small Gucci disco bag.  And happy.  There a Coach Dinky should make me happy too.



I forgot to add this information. Yes, everything is included which surprises me. This is another bag I like. The Dinky with the flowers.

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...7.html?cgid=women-coach1941&dwvar_color=DKBLK


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. It is a 30.


Very cheery! Rudy has acclimated nicely.....................



Izzy48 said:


> I forgot to add this information. Yes, everything is included which surprises me. This is another bag I like. The Dinky with the flowers.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...cgid=women-coach1941&dwvar_color=DKBLK[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love this Izzy...wish it came in a pink/red combo! IMHO...22" drop is perfect for a crossbody bag.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Very cheery! Rudy has acclimated nicely.....................
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add this information. Yes, everything is included which surprises me. This is another bag I like. The Dinky with the flowers.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...cgid=women-coach1941&dwvar_color=DKBLK[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love this Izzy...wish it came in a pink/red combo! IMHO...22" drop is perfect for a crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sky, I did place a pre-order today but did not order the bag with the flowers. Decided to wait and see if the Rogue is too heavy for me and if it is I will change it for the one with the flowers. The Rogue is a bag I would use often but the flowered one will only be used for luncheons and dinners and that type of thing. I also pre-ordered the Dinky in pink.
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cheery! Rudy has acclimated nicely.....................
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sky, I did place a pre-order today but did not order the bag with the flowers. Decided to wait and see if the Rogue is too heavy for me and if it is I will change it for the one with the flowers. The Rogue is a bag I would use often but the flowered one will only be used for luncheons and dinners and that type of thing. I also pre-ordered the Dinky in pink.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exciting, Izzy! So it's possible that there will be TWO bags in your future? I really hope they both work for you! So sorry the flowered one didn't... I thought it was super cute... but if you didn't think you'd wear it often, it makes sense to pass on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exciting, Izzy! So it's possible that there will be TWO bags in your future? I really hope they both work for you! So sorry the flowered one didn't... I thought it was super cute... but if you didn't think you'd wear it often, it makes sense to pass on it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, Elaine, two bags are  possible. If the Rogue doesn't work I'll buy the tea rose. Mine will be delayed because I am having the initials put on the leather fobs on both bags.
Click to expand...


----------



## barbee

I ordered the Dinky 24 in Mineral in the presale. A great price, for a classic looking bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Hi everyone,  I just turned 50, I love bags.  My collection would maybe be impressive if it was 2008 but I don't care,  as long as I love them. 
Hope you all have a great day


----------



## megt10

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone,  I just turned 50, I love bags.  My collection would maybe be impressive if it was 2008 but I don't care,  as long as I love them.
> Hope you all have a great day



Hi Shelby! Welcome.


----------



## Shelby33

megt10 said:


> Hi Shelby! Welcome.



Thank you!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee and Bisbee,
> Pass along the information that Coach is getting ready to have an event and my SA is taking preorders now.


 
Interesting...did your SA give you an idea of when?  I did go to the Coach store yesterday.  Decided I love the saddle bag with the braiding...beautifully made.  The Rogue is also fabulous...oh dear!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Interesting...did your SA give you an idea of when?  I did go to the Coach store yesterday.  Decided I love the saddle bag with the braiding...beautifully made.  The Rogue is also fabulous...oh dear!



She told me she would run my preorder purchase on March 10. I assume that is the day the event starts unless the preorders go in one day prior to the start of the event. It is my understanding they guarantee pre-orders with a reservation of the bag in the color chosen.  The 30% is such a good reduction and the prices are so reasonable they are having a responsive event. The saddle bag with the braiding is beautiful and yes it is beautifully made. The width of the strap is so comfortable but I would double the strap if I used it. Glad you liked the Rogue. The quality of the leathers are so nice.


----------



## Izzy48

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone,  I just turned 50, I love bags.  My collection would maybe be impressive if it was 2008 but I don't care,  as long as I love them.
> Hope you all have a great day



Happy to have you. Many of my older bags are my favorites!


----------



## Shelby33

Izzy48 said:


> Happy to have you. Many of my older bags are my favorites!



Sometimes I  think  they don't make them like they used too!


----------



## bisbee

Shelby33 said:


> Sometimes I  think  they don't make them like they used too!



Shelby, you are quite right!  They don't...and they charge much more for lesser quality, unfortunately.


----------



## Izzy48

Shelby33 said:


> Sometimes I  think  they don't make them like they used too!




Many of the high end brands have made changes which have reduced the quality but the prices have increased. That's why it's wise to keep the bags we like which are older because we may not get quality equal to the older bag.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> shelby, you are quite right!  They don't...and they charge much more for lesser quality, unfortunately.



+1


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. It is a 30.



The colors are great to you Meg! what a special new Birkin dear congrats - love the dressed handles very nice..


----------



## Cilifene

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone,  I just turned 50, I love bags.  My collection would maybe be impressive if it was 2008 but I don't care,  as long as I love them.
> Hope you all have a great day



Welcome Shelby  let's see your bags please


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> The colors are great to you Meg! what a special new Birkin dear congrats - love the dressed handles very nice..



Thank you C. I love it. I am still looking at my bags to see which ones can go as I am expecting another bag today. I need to let at least 10 go to make up for my recent purchases. I have to remember that there is no point keeping something you aren't wearing.


----------



## megt10

I took a day trip to the Beverly Hills Hermes store on Rodeo Dr. last week. I bought this super cute bag that is going to be my running around bag. It has a ton of holes so that you can use it as a shoulder bag and a crossbody bag. It is so fun. I even took it to the gym with me as it smooshes up to nothing and I didn't have to put it in a locker.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you C. I love it. I am still looking at my bags to see which ones can go as I am expecting another bag today. I need to let at least 10 go to make up for my recent purchases. I have to remember that there is no point keeping something you aren't wearing.



Wow, 10 bags Meg!! that's a hard one. But you know I couldn't agree more if you don't use it it got to go ...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I took a day trip to the Beverly Hills Hermes store on Rodeo Dr. last week. I bought this super cute bag that is going to be my running around bag. It has a ton of holes so that you can use it as a shoulder bag and a crossbody bag. It is so fun. I even took it to the gym with me as it smooshes up to nothing and I didn't have to put it in a locker.



This is a fun bag ..never seen it before - and again just the right colors for you dear..


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I took a day trip to the Beverly Hills Hermes store on Rodeo Dr. last week. I bought this super cute bag that is going to be my running around bag. It has a ton of holes so that you can use it as a shoulder bag and a crossbody bag. It is so fun. I even took it to the gym with me as it smooshes up to nothing and I didn't have to put it in a locker.


That's such a cute bag, meg! I remember they did a scarf in that design last fall (or was it the previous spring?). Do you have the matching scarf? Is the bag leather? I'm only asking because you say it "smooshes down to nothing" and I can't quite visualize leather smooshing like that.:giggles:

Congrats on your new 30 also, of course... I've fallen behind on this thread. It moves soon fast!


----------



## Cilifene

Actually, I just got a new bag :hnsnsn: *
ELAINE *sweetheart, you're gonna love this..


----------



## ElainePG

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone,  I just turned 50, I love bags.  My collection would maybe be impressive if it was 2008 but I don't care,  as long as I love them.
> Hope you all have a great day


Hi Shelby, nice to meet you! I see you're from Boston... that's where I went to college, and then lived for a few years afterwards for my first job. Not sure I've thawed out yet from those Boston snowstorms... brrrrrr!

If you have a collection of bags that you love, that is the only thing that matters. As far as I'm concerned it's not at all about brand names, it's about quality and comfort. I live in a very small town and I find that not a single soul notices what I'm carrying, nor do they care. Unless a bag holds up well for me, and keeps my belongings organized, I really don't care about the label. (Except I won't buy fakes... or "pleather"!)

What are some of the bags in your collection? May we see some pictures?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Actually, I just got a new bag :hnsnsn: *
> ELAINE *sweetheart, you're gonna love this..


Ooh! I can't wait!


----------



## skyqueen

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone,  I just turned 50, I love bags.  My collection would maybe be impressive if it was 2008 but I don't care,  as long as I love them.
> Hope you all have a great day


Welcome Shelby! 
I agree...bags today, with a few exceptions, are not made like they used to be. Over 2K and you don't even get real leather lining!



Izzy48 said:


> She told me she would run my preorder purchase on March 10. I assume that is the day the event starts unless the preorders go in one day prior to the start of the event. It is my understanding they guarantee pre-orders with a reservation of the bag in the color chosen.  The 30% is such a good reduction and the prices are so reasonable they are having a responsive event. The saddle bag with the braiding is beautiful and yes it is beautifully made. The width of the strap is so comfortable but I would double the strap if I used it. Glad you liked the Rogue. The quality of the leathers are so nice.


Great deal...30% off, Izzy!
Love the saddle bag, Bisbee!



megt10 said:


> I took a day trip to the Beverly Hills Hermes store on Rodeo Dr. last week. I bought this super cute bag that is going to be my running around bag. It has a ton of holes so that you can use it as a shoulder bag and a crossbody bag. It is so fun. I even took it to the gym with me as it smooshes up to nothing and I didn't have to put it in a locker.


What fun, Meg! As Cilifene posted...great colors for you! Silk and leather, right?


----------



## Cilifene

Sac de Jour. Black pebbled leather silver hw.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Many of the high end brands have made changes which have reduced the quality but the prices have increased. That's why it's wise to keep the bags we like which are older because we may not get quality equal to the older bag.



Is that true for us older women too, Izzy? They just don't make 'em like they used to, so our families would be wise to keep us around?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! I can't wait!



Pics posted :kiss:


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Sac de Jour. Black pebbled leather silver hw.


You're right, C... I adore it! And that makes us bag twins! I got one in burgundy last April!

Do you watch the TV series "House of Cards" by any chance? Season 4 just started yesterday, and the main character (she plays the First Lady of the U.S.) was carrying "your" handbag. I got so excited!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Sac de Jour. Black pebbled leather silver hw.



Classy bag and a favorite of mine. Love the silver hardware.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Is that true for us older women too, Izzy? They just don't make 'em like they used to, so our families would be wise to keep us around?




Let's hope so Elaine! You and Cilifene are bag twins with exception of color!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I took a day trip to the Beverly Hills Hermes store on Rodeo Dr. last week. I bought this super cute bag that is going to be my running around bag. It has a ton of holes so that you can use it as a shoulder bag and a crossbody bag. It is so fun. I even took it to the gym with me as it smooshes up to nothing and I didn't have to put it in a locker.


 
What a wild and beautiful bag, Meg.  Going to the gym will be exciting now! You ARE on an Hermes kick, aren't you?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You're right, C... I adore it! And that makes us bag twins! I got one in burgundy last April!
> 
> Do you watch the TV series "House of Cards" by any chance? Season 4 just started yesterday, and the main character (she plays the First Lady of the U.S.) was carrying "your" handbag. I got so excited!!!



Yeah, I know you did Elaine, it's absolutely gorgeous  Did you know they change the SDJ? they a little lighter know. You and I did talk a little about the weight back in April - I've always wanted a SDJ but couldn't have the weight. 

Here is a few modeling pics.....


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Classy bag and a favorite of mine. Love the silver hardware.



Thanks Izzy - Silver is my kind of hw


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Izzy - Silver is my kind of hw


 This bag is so handsome, Cilifene.  Your signature color, black!  Now, tell me, did you sell off any bag, as you usually do?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> You're right, C... I adore it! And that makes us bag twins! I got one in burgundy last April!
> 
> Do you watch the TV series "House of Cards" by any chance? Season 4 just started yesterday, and the main character (she plays the First Lady of the U.S.) was carrying "your" handbag. I got so excited!!!


 Of course, Elaine, your bag is just as handsome as Cilifene's.  I must not keep up on bags, as I don't even remember you getting it last year!
Too funny about House of Cards.  I remember Robin Wright having great bags when I watched the prior season, but I just didn't know the brand.  I am restraining myself from even watching it till Tuesday night.  Tomorrow is the last Downton Abbey--I feel as if I am losing a dear friend.  Monday is (don't cringe!) the Bachelor, so Tuesday is the night.  But I will not binge watch, as my good friend does.  I am going to savor all the episodes.  My husband has a wild thought right now about Mitt Romney, and I say, yes, that would be House of Cards- ish!  He has not watched the show, though.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> This bag is so handsome, Cilifene.  Your signature color, black!  Now, tell me, did you sell off any bag, as you usually do?



Thanks dear barbee! you are absolutely right my signature color  I'm considering selling my Alma PM as I don't use larger bags anymore. I know Alma PM isn't that big but for me it is


----------



## Cilifene

Size comparison Alma PM and SDJ baby size. And with LV Twist MM.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Wow, 10 bags Meg!! that's a hard one. But you know I couldn't agree more if you don't use it it got to go ...


Exactly right. I still have too many bags. I am at the point that I do love everything that I have I just don't wear at least 50% of them. It makes it harder to decide what to let go of.


Cilifene said:


> This is a fun bag ..never seen it before - and again just the right colors for you dear..


Thank you. I saw it and fell in love immediately.


ElainePG said:


> That's such a cute bag, meg! I remember they did a scarf in that design last fall (or was it the previous spring?). Do you have the matching scarf? Is the bag leather? I'm only asking because you say it "smooshes down to nothing" and I can't quite visualize leather smooshing like that.:giggles:
> 
> Congrats on your new 30 also, of course... I've fallen behind on this thread. It moves soon fast!


Thanks, Elaine. It is silk with leather corners. I don't have the scarf as I believe it only came in a 70 format and I hardly ever wear a 70. Though, I am branching out and wearing my silks almost daily.


Cilifene said:


> Actually, I just got a new bag :hnsnsn: *
> ELAINE *sweetheart, you're gonna love this..





skyqueen said:


> Welcome Shelby!
> I agree...bags today, with a few exceptions, are not made like they used to be. Over 2K and you don't even get real leather lining!
> 
> 
> Great deal...30% off, Izzy!
> Love the saddle bag, Bisbee!
> 
> 
> What fun, Meg! As Cilifene posted...great colors for you! Silk and leather, right?


Yes, it is silk and leather.


Cilifene said:


> Sac de Jour. Black pebbled leather silver hw.


Love the bag C. It is so you. Congratulations.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Exactly right. I still have too many bags. I am at the point that I do love everything that I have I just don't wear at least 50% of them. It makes it harder to decide what to let go of.
> 
> Thank you. I saw it and fell in love immediately.
> 
> Thanks, Elaine. It is silk with leather corners. I don't have the scarf as I believe it only came in a 70 format and I hardly ever wear a 70. Though, I am branching out and wearing my silks almost daily.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is silk and leather.
> 
> Love the bag C. It is so you. Congratulations.




Thanks Meg, I'm glad you think it's my style &#128571;


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Yeah, I know you did Elaine, it's absolutely gorgeous  *Did you know they change the SDJ? they a little lighter now*. You and I did talk a little about the weight back in April - I've always wanted a SDJ but couldn't have the weight.
> 
> Here is a few modeling pics.....



It looks just perfect on you Cilifene.

Yes, I'd heard that they made the SDJ lighter, and it makes me sad. My bag is a little to heavy for me, so I don't carry it as often as I should. But I am hoping that once my knee is better, I will be strong enough to carry it more, as long as I don't put too many things inside it. 

I would very much hate to sell it, as I wouldn't make anywhere near what it cost... besides, it was a birthday present from The Hubster, and I would not like to sell a present!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Of course, Elaine, your bag is just as handsome as Cilifene's.  I must not keep up on bags, as I don't even remember you getting it last year!
> Too funny about House of Cards.  I remember Robin Wright having great bags when I watched the prior season, but I just didn't know the brand.  I am restraining myself from even watching it till Tuesday night.  Tomorrow is the last Downton Abbey--I feel as if I am losing a dear friend.  Monday is (don't cringe!) the Bachelor, so Tuesday is the night.  *But I will not binge watch, as my good friend does.  I am going to savor all the episodes. * My husband has a wild thought right now about Mitt Romney, and I say, yes, that would be House of Cards- ish!  He has not watched the show, though.



We are not binge watching either, but I don't think we can restrict ourselves to once a week. We watched Episode 1 last night, and we are about to watch Episode 2 in a few minutes.

That's very funny, what your husband said about Mitt Romney... I hadn't thought of it!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Yeah, I know you did Elaine, it's absolutely gorgeous  Did you know they change the SDJ? they a little lighter know. You and I did talk a little about the weight back in April - I've always wanted a SDJ but couldn't have the weight.
> 
> Here is a few modeling pics.....


Sensational, Cilifene! Perfect size for you.............



barbee said:


> Tomorrow is the last Downton Abbey--I feel as if I am losing a dear friend.  Monday is (don't cringe!) the Bachelor, so Tuesday is the night.  But I will not binge watch, as my good friend does.  I am going to savor all the episodes.  My husband has a wild thought right now about Mitt Romney, and I say, yes, that would be House of Cards- ish!  He has not watched the show, though.


I feel the same way about Downtown Abbey...like losing a dear friend! I just bought a nice beef wellington to soften the blow.
Funny about House of Cards...I pegged, Claire and Frank as another Washington powerhouse couple, right from the beginning of the series. 
Love Robin Wright's clothes/accessories! 



Cilifene said:


> Size comparison Alma PM and SDJ baby size. And with LV Twist MM.


All look like the perfect size for you.....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It looks just perfect on you Cilifene.
> 
> Yes, I'd heard that they made the SDJ lighter, and it makes me sad. My bag is a little to heavy for me, so I don't carry it as often as I should. But I am hoping that once my knee is better, I will be strong enough to carry it more, as long as I don't put too many things inside it.
> 
> I would very much hate to sell it, as I wouldn't make anywhere near what it cost... besides, it was a birthday present from The Hubster, and I would not like to sell a present!



I understand why you don't want to sell it. I hope too that your knee will make a difference. 
I'm glad you think the size is ok on me as it is the baby size...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Sensational, Cilifene! Perfect size for you.............
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Downtown Abbey...like losing a dear friend! I just bought a nice beef wellington to soften the blow.
> Funny about House of Cards...I pegged, Claire and Frank as another Washington powerhouse couple, right from the beginning of the series.
> Love Robin Wright's clothes/accessories!
> 
> 
> All look like the perfect size for you.....



Aww, thanks SQ - I'm really very glad that you all think it's not too small on me. All though sdj baby seems almost the same size as Alma pm they are very different in size when on me.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I understand why you don't want to sell it. I hope too that your knee will make a difference.
> I'm glad you think the size is ok on me as it is the baby size...


The baby size was the size I liked best on me, but there was no zipper inside so I went for one size larger. I think the baby size is PERFECT for you!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> The baby size was the size I liked best on me, but there was no zipper inside so I went for one size larger. I think the baby size is PERFECT for you!



Thank you Elaine!  
DH also think it's the perfect size and that means a lot too


----------



## nascar fan

Hi. I'm going to hang out here more often. I miss the interaction.  I've found other threads just aren't as ...  What's the word?  It's like you're just having a conversation with yourself.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Aww, thanks SQ - I'm really very glad that you all think it's not too small on me. All though sdj baby seems almost the same size as Alma pm they are very different in size when on me.


Maybe it's the shape...doesn't look too small at all.



Cilifene said:


> DH also think it's the perfect size and that means a lot too


LOL! DH approved!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Maybe it's the shape...doesn't look too small at all.
> 
> 
> LOL! DH approved!



LOL, he has great taste 
Maybe it is the shape...


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Hi. I'm going to hang out here more often. I miss the interaction.  I've found other threads just aren't as ...  What's the word?  It's like you're just having a conversation with yourself.



Yes, you do that Nas! I know what you mean.....


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You're right, C... I adore it! And that makes us bag twins! I got one in burgundy last April!
> 
> Do you watch the TV series "House of Cards" by any chance? Season 4 just started yesterday, and the main character (she plays the First Lady of the U.S.) was carrying "your" handbag. I got so excited!!!


I love this whole outfit Elaine. The bag is beautiful.


barbee said:


> What a wild and beautiful bag, Meg.  Going to the gym will be exciting now! You ARE on an Hermes kick, aren't you?


Well, I have just started back to the gym after at least 5 years of not going. Now that I am hopefully done with all the health stuff including the ingrown toenails that kept me from being able to wear socks I plan to go at least 3 times a week. It feels good to not be so sedentary. I agree I do like looking down at the bag. 

I have been on a Hermes kick for a few years now. I have a special order Birkin coming hopefully before June and then I am going to do a special order Kelly 28 and have them add a crossbody strap. I have found that the Kelly is perfect and casual looking when I wear it with a crossbody strap.


Cilifene said:


> Yeah, I know you did Elaine, it's absolutely gorgeous  Did you know they change the SDJ? they a little lighter know. You and I did talk a little about the weight back in April - I've always wanted a SDJ but couldn't have the weight.
> 
> Here is a few modeling pics.....


The bag is perfect for you C. Love your outfit.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I love this whole outfit Elaine. The bag is beautiful.
> 
> Well, I have just started back to the gym after at least 5 years of not going. Now that I am hopefully done with all the health stuff including the ingrown toenails that kept me from being able to wear socks I plan to go at least 3 times a week. It feels good to not be so sedentary. I agree I do like looking down at the bag.
> 
> I have been on a Hermes kick for a few years now. I have a special order Birkin coming hopefully before June and then I am going to do a special order Kelly 28 and have them add a crossbody strap. I have found that the Kelly is perfect and casual looking when I wear it with a crossbody strap.
> 
> The bag is perfect for you C. Love your outfit.



Thanks Meg!  wow, one more H Meg  how many bags will have to go then?it's hard 
Btw, I have to start a little training myself my job is hard for the back - need to become a little stronger &#128170;


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Yes, you do that Nas! I know what you mean.....



so I've really gotten obsessed with Fendi.  Don't really know why.  I was doing fine with Valentino, but one can only have so many rockstuds, you know?  
Nothing else seems to grab my attention.  I'm just not a Bal person.  Nice bags but the one I have is enough ... for now.


----------



## nascar fan

Does anyone know anything about Selfridges?


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well, I have just started back to the gym after at least 5 years of not going. Now that I am hopefully done with all the health stuff including the ingrown toenails that kept me from being able to wear socks I plan to go at least 3 times a week. It feels good to not be so sedentary. I agree I do like looking down at the bag.
> 
> I have been on a Hermes kick for a few years now. I have a special order Birkin coming hopefully before June and then I am going to do a special order Kelly 28 and have them add a crossbody strap. I have found that the Kelly is perfect and casual looking when I wear it with a crossbody strap.
> 
> The bag is perfect for you C. Love your outfit.


Good for you Meg!
Can't wait to see your new H bags!


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> Does anyone know anything about Selfridges?


 
I have shopped there when I was in England. Excellent customer service. I have also purchased a Mulberry bag via online order and it was a smooth transaction.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Good for you Meg!
> Can't wait to see your new H bags!




+1


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> so I've really gotten obsessed with Fendi.  Don't really know why.  I was doing fine with Valentino, but one can only have so many rockstuds, you know?
> Nothing else seems to grab my attention.  I'm just not a Bal person.  Nice bags but the one I have is enough ... for now.



It is very easy to appreciate Fendi. Their quality is so excellent and I find their bags and wallets last for the long haul so to speak. My mother introduced me to the brand many years ago. I so like their fun attitude with their monster products and their mix of colors. Gotta love it!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> I have shopped there when I was in England. Excellent customer service. I have also purchased a Mulberry bag via online order and it was a smooth transaction.


I know absolutely nothing about overseas stores, money, duties, etc.
The way I figure it up, I would save about $400 buying a bag there instead of here.  And that's counting shipping and duties.  How is that possible?



Izzy48 said:


> It is very easy to appreciate Fendi. Their quality is so excellent and I find their bags and wallets last for the long haul so to speak. My mother introduced me to the brand many years ago. I so like their fun attitude with their monster products and their mix of colors. Gotta love it!


I'm glad to hear that.  I sure hope so.  I've spent too much on them already and know zilch about the brand!


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> so I've really gotten obsessed with Fendi.  Don't really know why.  I was doing fine with Valentino, but one can only have so many rockstuds, you know?
> Nothing else seems to grab my attention.  I'm just not a Bal person.  Nice bags but the one I have is enough ... for now.





nascar fan said:


> I know absolutely nothing about overseas stores, money, duties, etc.
> The way I figure it up, I would save about $400 buying a bag there instead of here.  And that's counting shipping and duties.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear that.  I sure hope so.  I've spent too much on them already and know zilch about the brand!



 Our import fee isn't terrible and if fortunate enough to get it on sale I have always saved.  In the last 4 years I have purchased bags directly from England and Italy. I have never had a problem and always received free return service which is amazing. Plus the state I live in has incredibly high sales tax and by not having to pay that I save almost 10% of the total cost. As you can see, it's easy for me to pay less. Strangely enough some delivery systems don't always charge import fees. UPS does.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Our import fee isn't terrible and if fortunate enough to get it on sale I have always saved.  In the last 4 years I have purchased bags directly from England and Italy. I have never had a problem and always received free return service which is amazing. Plus the state I live in has incredibly high sales tax and by not having to pay that I save almost 10% of the total cost. As you can see, it's easy for me to pay less. Strangely enough some delivery systems don't always charge import fees. UPS does.


Thanks, Izzy!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg!  wow, one more H Meg  how many bags will have to go then?it's hard
> Btw, I have to start a little training myself my job is hard for the back - need to become a little stronger &#128170;


It does get harder to let go of more bags but as you know there are only so many you actually wear. Keeping something that you might wear once a year seems silly when I gravitated to my Birkins or my Balenciagas. I do have a few that I will keep just because I love them and though they only get used once or twice a year they wouldn't bring much money in and I would miss them. 

My job is pretty much the same as yours and I agree getting stronger is imperative to keep from getting hurt. I am focusing a lot on core muscle strength which at the moment I don't have a lot of but think it will come back quickly as I used to be pretty strong. I am also doing a lot of cardio for overall endurance and to hopefully drop about 10 lbs.


skyqueen said:


> Good for you Meg!
> Can't wait to see your new H bags!



Thank you. I am anxiously awaiting its arrival. It probably won't be here until June I would think.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> It does get harder to let go of more bags but as you know there are only so many you actually wear. Keeping something that you might wear once a year seems silly when I gravitated to my Birkins or my Balenciagas. I do have a few that I will keep just because I love them and though they only get used once or twice a year they wouldn't bring much money in and I would miss them.
> 
> My job is pretty much the same as yours and I agree getting stronger is imperative to keep from getting hurt. I am focusing a lot on core muscle strength which at the moment I don't have a lot of but think it will come back quickly as I used to be pretty strong. I am also doing a lot of cardio for overall endurance and to hopefully drop about 10 lbs.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am anxiously awaiting its arrival. It probably won't be here until June I would think.


What are you getting, Meg?  A Hermes?  That's a long wait.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> What are you getting, Meg?  A Hermes?  That's a long wait.



I was able to do my first special order Birkin. So it takes awhile for it to be made. Some people have been waiting on bags that they ordered for over a year.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> I was able to do my first special order Birkin. So it takes awhile for it to be made. Some people have been waiting on bags that they ordered for over a year.


Cool!  Can't wait to see it!!!

But I think after a year I would have already changed my mind.  LOL!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Cool!  Can't wait to see it!!!
> 
> But I think after a year I would have already changed my mind.  LOL!



I hope I don't, lol. I am trying to only buy bags now that I can see me carrying for many years to come. I think that my Balenciaga Briefs will have to go. I am going to use one of them today and see how I feel about it. I have switched to smaller bags but sometimes it is nice to have a bag that carries everything including a sweater. Today it is a little bit rainy and so it's also a bag that I don't worry about getting wet. I would let go of my Velo but I have been using the crossbody strap very nicely with my Kelly. The color isn't an exact match but when worn it really isn't noticeable.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> I hope I don't, lol. I am trying to only buy bags now that I can see me carrying for many years to come. I think that my Balenciaga Briefs will have to go. I am going to use one of them today and see how I feel about it. I have switched to smaller bags but sometimes it is nice to have a bag that carries everything including a sweater. Today it is a little bit rainy and so it's also a bag that I don't worry about getting wet. I would let go of my Velo but I have been using the crossbody strap very nicely with my Kelly. The color isn't an exact match but when worn it really isn't noticeable.


Funny how our tastes change.  I can't believe I outgrew my Stams.  I remember thinking they will last forever.  They may, but my want for them faded.  

So I just received a black/tan Fendi pompom.  Arghhhhhh. I was hoping I would hate it.  It's not a monster ... just a furry pompom.


----------



## nascar fan

Pretty cute


----------



## nascar fan

[emoji16]
(these green walls just have to go!  I need to remodel.  ignore)


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3295421
> 
> [emoji16]
> (these green walls just have to go!  I need to remodel.  ignore)



Cute


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Funny how our tastes change.  I can't believe I outgrew my Stams.  I remember thinking they will last forever.  They may, but my want for them faded.
> 
> So I just received a black/tan Fendi pompom.  Arghhhhhh. I was hoping I would hate it.  It's not a monster ... just a furry pompom.


It's true. Tastes do change. I still love color but am finding that I have a whole new appreciation for neutrals. 


nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3295419
> View attachment 3295420
> 
> Pretty cute



I love it. I have a monster and a mini Karlito.


----------



## Cilifene

Did I tell you I love black leather..? :giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## megt10

Mini Karlito.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Did I tell you I love black leather..? :giggles::giggles::giggles:



Hadn't noticed, .


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Hadn't noticed, .


----------



## megt10

Monster shoes. I saw them on NAP but my size was sold out. I got them from Matches for less. The heel is less than 2" so basically flats for me. They have a high heel version as well.


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Did I tell you I love black leather..? :giggles::giggles::giggles:


LOL!  It is beautiful.  I love it too.  A rich black, not washed out.  



megt10 said:


> Mini Karlito.


That's so cute!!!!!!!!!!



megt10 said:


> Monster shoes. I saw them on NAP but my size was sold out. I got them from Matches for less. The heel is less than 2" so basically flats for me. They have a high heel version as well.


I tried on a pair like that but the heel strap was funky on me.  Didn't fit at all.
Very cute.  I would like the heeled version!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> LOL!  It is beautiful.  I love it too.  A rich black, not washed out.
> 
> 
> That's so cute!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I tried on a pair like that but the heel strap was funky on me.  Didn't fit at all.
> Very cute.  I would like the heeled version!



I wish I could do the heel version. I felt better when I saw online that Victoria Beckham said she just can't do heels anymore. Well not for all day. 
Oh I have one more bag bug. All of mine I purchased using gift cards. I felt a lot better about the purchase that way.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Did I tell you I love black leather..? :giggles::giggles::giggles:



You aren't the only one!  Great looking bags.



megt10 said:


> Monster shoes. I saw them on NAP but my size was sold out. I got them from Matches for less. The heel is less than 2" so basically flats for me. They have a high heel version as well.



Wish I could wear those monster shoes! 



nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3295421
> 
> [emoji16]
> (these green walls just have to go!  I need to remodel.  ignore)



Like you I have started to truly appreciate neutrals again. Soft lovely color and the pom pom looks super with it.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Monster shoes. I saw them on NAP but my size was sold out. I got them from Matches for less. The heel is less than 2" so basically flats for me. They have a high heel version as well.


OMG, those are the cutest things, meg! You should probably name them... they have such personality!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3295419
> View attachment 3295420
> 
> Pretty cute


Very pretty and understated, nas.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Did I tell you I love black leather..? :giggles::giggles::giggles:


Gosh, no, you've never mentioned it!:giggles:


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> OMG, those are the cutest things, meg! You should probably name them... they have such personality!



Suggestions for names???? They really are adorable. Hence, the reason I scoured the web to find them in my size. Here is the link. It says they are 2" but I don't think so. I will have to measure. I found them for a couple hundred less than on NAP.
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/623375/fendi/bag-bug-embellished-leather-pumps
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/embellished-leather-slingback-pumps.html?catref=category
Love these too but I don't find flats at all comfortable.
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Fendi-Bag-Bugs-leather-and-crocodile-loafers--1016257


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Did I tell you I love black leather..? :giggles::giggles::giggles:


You and me both...can't go wrong!



megt10 said:


> Mini Karlito.


 


megt10 said:


> Monster shoes. I saw them on NAP but my size was sold out. I got them from Matches for less. The heel is less than 2" so basically flats for me. They have a high heel version as well.


Love Mr. Karlito! You certainly have enough bright colored bags to match your new shoes. Love to see some modeling combos.....................


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> You and me both...can't go wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Mr. Karlito! You certainly have enough bright colored bags to match your new shoes. Love to see some modeling combos.....................



Will see what I can do later this week.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Cool!  Can't wait to see it!!!
> 
> *But I think after a year I would have already changed my mind.  LOL*!



I would too 



nascar fan said:


> *Funny how our tastes change.*  I can't believe I outgrew my Stams.  I remember thinking they will last forever.  They may, but my want for them faded.
> 
> So I just received a black/tan Fendi pompom.  Arghhhhhh. I was hoping I would hate it.  It's not a monster ... just a furry pompom.



So true


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Mini Karlito.



OH, I didn't knew he came in a mini  size - love it....



megt10 said:


> Monster shoes. I saw them on NAP but my size was sold out. I got them from Matches for less. The heel is less than 2" so basically flats for me. They have a high heel version as well.



They are cool Meg....


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> *You aren't the only one!  Great looking bags.
> *
> 
> 
> Wish I could wear those monster shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Like you I have started to truly appreciate neutrals again. Soft lovely color and the pom pom looks super with it.



Thanks Izzy 



ElainePG said:


> Gosh, no, you've never mentioned it!:giggles:


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> *You and me both...can't go wrong!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Mr. Karlito! You certainly have enough bright colored bags to match your new shoes. Love to see some modeling combos.....................


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> It does get harder to let go of more bags but as you know there are only so many you actually wear. Keeping something that you might wear once a year seems silly when I gravitated to my Birkins or my Balenciagas. I do have a few that I will keep just because I love them and though they only get used once or twice a year they wouldn't bring much money in and I would miss them.
> 
> My job is pretty much the same as yours and I agree getting stronger is imperative to keep from getting hurt. I am focusing a lot on core muscle strength which at the moment I don't have a lot of but think it will come back quickly as I used to be pretty strong. I am also doing a lot of cardio for overall endurance and to hopefully drop about 10 lbs.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am anxiously awaiting its arrival. It probably won't be here until June I would think.



How many do you think you'll end up with? it's very exciting with your special order Meg. I should focus on core strength too....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> How many do you think you'll end up with? it's very exciting with your special order Meg. I should focus on core strength too....



I am hoping to end up with 25 bags. So that would be 100 less than I had. It may end up close to 30 though. Still a lot less than I had.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am hoping to end up with 25 bags. So that would be 100 less than I had. It may end up close to 30 though. Still a lot less than I had.



That sounds great Meg


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> I am hoping to end up with 25 bags. So that would be 100 less than I had. It may end up close to 30 though. Still a lot less than I had.


I have missed this topic.  Meg, I take it you are downsizing, but 100 less????????  Seriously?  Won't that seem very odd to you?  Or maybe it will be fun and a light and free feeling.  
Curious.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> *Suggestions for names????* They really are adorable. Hence, the reason I scoured the web to find them in my size. Here is the link. It says they are 2" but I don't think so. I will have to measure. I found them for a couple hundred less than on NAP.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/623375/fendi/bag-bug-embellished-leather-pumps
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/embellished-leather-slingback-pumps.html?catref=category
> Love these too but I don't find flats at all comfortable.
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Fendi-Bag-Bugs-leather-and-crocodile-loafers--1016257



How about *Dora* and *Bella*?

So interesting that there was such a price difference between the two sites. Brava!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> *How about Dora and Bella?*
> 
> So interesting that there was such a price difference between the two sites. Brava!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> That sounds great Meg


Yes, implementing it may not be as much fun. 


nascar fan said:


> I have missed this topic.  Meg, I take it you are downsizing, but 100 less????????  Seriously?  Won't that seem very odd to you?  Or maybe it will be fun and a light and free feeling.
> Curious.


Well, so far I have found it freeing. I have sent over 350 items for consignment. Prior to that I sold about 300 things on eBay. So yes, I have been in the process of downsizing. Now that I am down to about 40 bags it's getting harder even though I still only use maybe 25% of them on a regular basis. There has only been 1 bag that I thought gee I would like to wear that today. It was for the color, not the actual bag itself. I have done the same with my shoes and clothes. The shoes were really hard because I loved each and every pair, but I can't do anything over 3.5 inches anymore. So a lot of shoes had to go. 


ElainePG said:


> How about *Dora* and *Bella*?
> 
> So interesting that there was such a price difference between the two sites. Brava!


I like it . European prices are often less expensive. I usually google whatever it is that I am looking at to see if it is offered for less elsewhere. The only problem with buying from a boutique in Europe is that returns can be more difficult and time-consuming. 


Cilifene said:


>


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Yes, implementing it may not be as much fun.
> 
> Well, so far I have found it freeing. I have sent over 350 items for consignment. Prior to that I sold about 300 things on eBay. So yes, I have been in the process of downsizing. Now that I am down to about 40 bags it's getting harder even though I still only use maybe 25% of them on a regular basis. There has only been 1 bag that I thought gee I would like to wear that today. It was for the color, not the actual bag itself. I have done the same with my shoes and clothes. The shoes were really hard because I loved each and every pair, but I can't do anything over 3.5 inches anymore. So a lot of shoes had to go.
> 
> I like it . European prices are often less expensive. I usually google whatever it is that I am looking at to see if it is offered for less elsewhere. The only problem with buying from a boutique in Europe is that returns can be more difficult and time-consuming.


Wow, Meg!  That's a huge undertaking.  Selling on ebay is exhausting.  
Does your closet look empty/emptier/not as full/whatever?


----------



## Cilifene

See something different? :giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Will see what I can do later this week.


No need to model with outfits just bag/shoe combos. 
I found the perfect accessory for your wardrobe closet...it's even illuminated! 

https://www.hautelook.com/events/114089/products/1553186?color=No+Color#


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> See something different? :giggles:


The keys???


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> I have missed this topic.  Meg, I take it you are downsizing, but 100 less????????  Seriously?  Won't that seem very odd to you?  Or maybe it will be fun and a light and free feeling.
> Curious.



Nas, I sold a large number of bags many of which were my most high end bags simply because I rarely carried them. It was a total relief to me not to have to store so many. It reminded me of how much money I have wasted.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Nas, I sold a large number of bags many of which were my most high end bags simply because I rarely carried them. It was a total relief to me not to have to store so many. It reminded me of how much money I have wasted.


See, that's what I'm so afraid of!  Out of sight, out of mind when they're in my closet, and I'm not reminded of how much money I've spent/wasted!!!!!!!!!!!!
If I get them all out and try to get rid of them, it will be in my face!


----------



## nascar fan

Did I already post this here?  I swear I can't remember.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> The keys???


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> Did I already post this here?  I swear I can't remember.



LOL ...love it..


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Nas, I sold a large number of bags many of which were my most high end bags simply because I rarely carried them. It was a total relief to me not to have to store so many. It reminded me of how much money I have wasted.





nascar fan said:


> See, that's what I'm so afraid of!  Out of sight, out of mind when they're in my closet, and I'm not reminded of how much money I've spent/wasted!!!!!!!!!!!!
> If I get them all out and try to get rid of them, it will be in my face!



If I don't use a bag I hate having it just standing. Better sell it an loose money than don't using it.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Wow, Meg!  That's a huge undertaking.  Selling on ebay is exhausting.
> Does your closet look empty/emptier/not as full/whatever?


My closet does look much nicer not being quite so crammed full of stuff. I even had room to move my Valentino booties that had previously been stored in DH's closet to the bottom shelf of my handbag section. I have gotten rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit. Odds are good I am not going to wear a size 0 skirt or pants and a size 2 dress ever again so that was easy. I am down to clothes that fit me but even still need to downsize there as well. Since I am trying to lose about 10 lbs I am not buying any more either, except workout shorts and tops.


skyqueen said:


> No need to model with outfits just bag/shoe combos.
> I found the perfect accessory for your wardrobe closet...it's even illuminated!
> 
> https://www.hautelook.com/events/114089/products/1553186?color=No+Color#


That is awesome.


Izzy48 said:


> Nas, I sold a large number of bags many of which were my most high end bags simply because I rarely carried them. *It was a total relief to me not to have to store so many. It reminded me of how much money I have wasted*.


So true. I try not to think about the money spent. I am trying to be more careful moving forward. There are some things that fit my lifestyle 5 years ago but no longer does. Large bags or overly heavy bags being one of them. I just can't carry them without them bothering my neck or shoulders.


nascar fan said:


> See, that's what I'm so afraid of!  Out of sight, out of mind when they're in my closet, and I'm not reminded of how much money I've spent/wasted!!!!!!!!!!!!
> If I get them all out and try to get rid of them, it will be in my face!


True but you enjoyed having them. Now if your taste has changed it is time to let them go. That is my philosophy on everything.


nascar fan said:


> Did I already post this here?  I swear I can't remember.



I love this.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> If I don't use a bag I hate having it just standing. Better sell it an loose money than don't using it.



I agree. There is no point in having something you know that you are never going to wear or use. It just takes up space. It really is a freeing feeling to just let go.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> My closet does look much nicer not being quite so crammed full of stuff. I even had room to move my Valentino booties that had previously been stored in DH's closet to the bottom shelf of my handbag section. I have gotten rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit. Odds are good I am not going to wear a size 0 skirt or pants and a size 2 dress ever again so that was easy. I am down to clothes that fit me but even still need to downsize there as well. Since I am trying to lose about 10 lbs I am not buying any more either, except workout shorts and tops.
> 
> That is awesome.
> 
> So true. I try not to think about the money spent. I am trying to be more careful moving forward. There are some things that fit my lifestyle 5 years ago but no longer does. Large bags or overly heavy bags being one of them. I just can't carry them without them bothering my neck or shoulders.
> 
> True but you enjoyed having them. *Now if your taste has changed it is time to let them go. That is my philosophy on everything.
> *
> 
> I love this.



Luckily my taste in DH has NOT change ....:lolots:


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I agree. There is no point in having something you know that you are never going to wear or use. It just takes up space. It really is a freeing feeling to just let go.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> If I don't use a bag I hate having it just standing. Better sell it an loose money than don't using it.



I agree completely. I saw those bags every time I opened my closet and if was just not me to leave something unused. My daughter had first choice and then if she chose not to take one or more I sold them. No regrets but I am happy my daughter is enjoying some of them. 



megt10 said:


> My closet does look much nicer not being quite so crammed full of stuff. I even had room to move my Valentino booties that had previously been stored in DH's closet to the bottom shelf of my handbag section. I have gotten rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit. Odds are good I am not going to wear a size 0 skirt or pants and a size 2 dress ever again so that was easy. I am down to clothes that fit me but even still need to downsize there as well. Since I am trying to lose about 10 lbs I am not buying any more either, except workout shorts and tops.
> 
> That is awesome.
> 
> So true. I try not to think about the money spent. I am trying to be more careful moving forward. There are some things that fit my lifestyle 5 years ago but no longer does. Large bags or overly heavy bags being one of them. I just can't carry them without them bothering my neck or shoulders.
> 
> I do as well but don't you feel better just lightening the load. I still have over 30 bags and for my lifestyle that is ridiculous. Looks as if some more will have to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but you enjoyed having them. Now if your taste has changed it is time to let them go. That is my philosophy on everything.
> 
> 
> I love this.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Did I already post this here?  I swear I can't remember.


This is hysterical, nas! And so true!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Luckily my taste in DH has NOT change ....:lolots:


Whew... it's a good thing!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> This is hysterical, nas! And so true!


I love the look on her face and the dollar sign necklace.  Too funny!  I can relate way too well.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Luckily my taste in DH has NOT change ....:lolots:





Izzy48 said:


> I agree completely. I saw those bags every time I opened my closet and if was just not me to leave something unused. My daughter had first choice and then if she chose not to take one or more I sold them. No regrets but I am happy my daughter is enjoying some of them.



It is great that your daughter got to benefit from your purchases. That would make it easier to swallow. I really must get to my closet next week hopefully and take out more bags. I will use the method of putting them in a downstairs closet for a month or so and if I don't miss them then I will know that I can let them go without much worry that I will miss them in the future.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> It is great that your daughter got to benefit from your purchases. That would make it easier to swallow. I really must get to my closet next week hopefully and take out more bags. I will use the method of putting them in a downstairs closet for a month or so and if I don't miss them then I will know that I can let them go without much worry that I will miss them in the future.



Good idea Meg because there are a couple I have sold which I later regretted. I am going to sell a few more so that I don't have more than 20 bags. As I said, I will never buy a bag unless I sell at least one and probably two.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Good idea Meg because there are a couple I have sold which I later regretted. I am going to sell a few more so that I don't have more than 20 bags. As I said, I will never buy a bag unless I sell at least one and probably two.



I have found putting whatever it is away first to be the best way to counter sellers remorse. If I don't miss it then I am fine letting it go. I did that when I started selling on eBay too. So far I haven't really regretted anything I have let go of.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Good idea Meg because there are a couple I have sold which I later regretted. I am going to sell a few more so that I don't have more than 20 bags. As I said, I will never buy a bag unless I sell at least one and probably two.



As Meg said, it's good your daughter got some of your bags


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> It is great that your daughter got to benefit from your purchases. That would make it easier to swallow. I really must get to my closet next week hopefully and take out more bags. *I will use the method of putting them in a downstairs closet for a month or so and if I don't miss them then I will know that I can let them go without much worry that I will miss them in the future.*



That is a great way to do it Meg!


----------



## megt10

Spent a good part of the day at the dentist. Had a nice view of my bag and shawl.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Spent a good part of the day at the dentist. Had a nice view of my bag and shawl.



Gorgeous view.....


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Spent a good part of the day at the dentist. Had a nice view of my bag and shawl.


At least you had something pretty to look at!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous view.....





ElainePG said:


> At least you had something pretty to look at!



Thanks, ladies, I am going to have a few more visits before I am done and it does help to have something to look at.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, ladies, I am going to have a few more visits before I am done and it does help to have something to look at.


So sorry you have to go to the dentist multiple times... UGH!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> So sorry you have to go to the dentist multiple times... UGH!!!



Thanks, I am having a bridge replaced. After taking off the old one and all the pulling etc. I am having a lot of pain. I think I have a problem with a bottom tooth as well. I was there going on 4 hours yesterday. I was supposed to have my cleaning done then too, but everything took so long that they rescheduled it for the day I get the bridge delivered. After that I think I am going to do the lumineers. I am not happy with my front teeth. So I am anticipating several trips in the next month. Good thing I like my dentist.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, I am having a bridge replaced. After taking off the old one and all the pulling etc. I am having a lot of pain. I think I have a problem with a bottom tooth as well. I was there going on 4 hours yesterday. I was supposed to have my cleaning done then too, but everything took so long that they rescheduled it for the day I get the bridge delivered. After that I think I am going to do the lumineers. I am not happy with my front teeth. So I am anticipating several trips in the next month. *Good thing I like my dentist*.



Sounds like you need a present when it's all over!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Sounds like you need a present when it's all over!



I am going to Hermes on Tuesday. Maybe something to look at during the process.. My next me day is unfortunately the day I go back to the dentist. Though maybe before because of the pain in the bottom tooth especially after the molds they took of my mouth. Then I know we've all talked about a nip and tuck. I noticed my last couple of selfies taken for a friend looked particularly alarming, lol. I broached the subject with DH last night and showed him what I meant and he was surprisingly supportive if I want to do it. He said well we can afford it and if you will feel better than it's worth it. So I see a consultant or two in my future. My med spa is now owned by a plastic surgeon. I will start there and then get my friend A's input as she has Hollywood connections and worked for a lot of people who had things done.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Spent a good part of the day at the dentist. Had a nice view of my bag and shawl.


beautiful


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Spent a good part of the day at the dentist. Had a nice view of my bag and shawl.


Classic!



megt10 said:


> Thanks, I am having a bridge replaced. After taking off the old one and all the pulling etc. I am having a lot of pain. I think I have a problem with a bottom tooth as well. I was there going on 4 hours yesterday. I was supposed to have my cleaning done then too, but everything took so long that they rescheduled it for the day I get the bridge delivered. After that I think I am going to do the lumineers. I am not happy with my front teeth. So I am anticipating several trips in the next month. Good thing I like my dentist.


Ugh! Teeth...don't get me started!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am going to Hermes on Tuesday. Maybe something to look at during the process.. My next me day is unfortunately the day I go back to the dentist. Though maybe before because of the pain in the bottom tooth especially after the molds they took of my mouth. Then I know we've all talked about a nip and tuck. I noticed my last couple of selfies taken for a friend looked particularly alarming, lol. I broached the subject with DH last night and showed him what I meant and he was surprisingly supportive if I want to do it. He said well we can afford it and if you will feel better than it's worth it. So I see a consultant or two in my future. My med spa is now owned by a plastic surgeon. I will start there and then get my friend A's input as she has Hollywood connections and worked for a lot of people who had things done.


That's pretty exciting, Meg! How is your friend A doing? I was just thinking about her last week.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> beautiful


Thank you.


skyqueen said:


> Classic!
> 
> 
> Ugh! Teeth...don't get me started!


Oh, I know. I am dreading it, but know I will be happy when it's done.


ElainePG said:


> That's pretty exciting, Meg! How is your friend A doing? I was just thinking about her last week.



I think so too. I need to get some idea what the recovery time will be like to see if it is doable at this point. 

A, is holding her own and still fighting. She has lost a lot of the weight from the steroids. She looks more normal now, but has no appetite or energy. She was back to being able to drive again for short distances. Now her balance is off again. I really hadn't expected her to see another birthday, but she keeps fighting. She is such an inspiration.


----------



## megt10

Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.


----------



## megt10

The shoes. On my iPad and can only post one picture at a time.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.





megt10 said:


> The shoes. On my iPad and can only post one picture at a time.



Classy, Meg. Love the bag and shoes. Is the little dog (standing on the floor) your new one or almost new one? Has he been clipped?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.


You look great, Meg!


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.



you look so pretty !


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.





megt10 said:


> The shoes. On my iPad and can only post one picture at a time.



Gorgeous Meg.....


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Classy, Meg. Love the bag and shoes. Is the little dog (standing on the floor) your new one or almost new one? Has he been clipped?





ElainePG said:


> You look great, Meg!





chessmont said:


> you look so pretty !





Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous Meg.....



Thank you so much, ladies. That is Rudy with his new haircut.


----------



## krawford

megt10 said:


> The shoes. On my iPad and can only post one picture at a time.


 Love these shoes.  Perfect heel.  I can't wear high heels anymore.


----------



## megt10

krawford said:


> Love these shoes.  Perfect heel.  I can't wear high heels anymore.



I'm finding heels more difficult to wear for any length of time. I can't wear anything over 3.5" without knee pain. I'm grateful that there is a better selection of attractive lower heels these days.


----------



## megt10

Went to SCP today. I bought a new purse. I don't have anything like it and just thought it was adorable and very lightweight. I got the bag bug too. I love the tricolor aspect to the bag. It can be worn on the shoulder, cross body or carried by hand. 

So now I really need to figure out what to let go of and get it done.


----------



## megt10

Today's outfit.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. I bought a new purse. I don't have anything like it and just thought it was adorable and very lightweight. I got the bag bug too. I love the tricolor aspect to the bag. It can be worn on the shoulder, cross body or carried by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> So now I really need to figure out what to let go of and get it done.




What is SCP?


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> What is SCP?



South Coast Plaza.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.


What size Constance? Very cute!



megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. I bought a new purse. I don't have anything like it and just thought it was adorable and very lightweight. I got the bag bug too. I love the tricolor aspect to the bag. It can be worn on the shoulder, cross body or carried by hand.
> 
> So now I really need to figure out what to let go of and get it done.


Fendi Dotcom? Is it a mini? The bug looks great!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. I bought a new purse. I don't have anything like it and just thought it was adorable and very lightweight. I got the bag bug too. I love the tricolor aspect to the bag. It can be worn on the shoulder, cross body or carried by hand.
> 
> So now I really need to figure out what to let go of and get it done.



I love it Meg! and looks very soft too... Now the hard part dear...to let some go 



megt10 said:


> Today's outfit.



Perfect as always


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> What size Constance? Very cute!
> 
> 
> Fendi Dotcom? Is it a mini? The bug looks great!


I got it at the Fendi store. I'm not sure what size it is. It measures 11x7.5. The Constance is an 18. 


Cilifene said:


> I love it Meg! and looks very soft too... Now the hard part dear...to let some go
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect as always



Thank you. I know I will go through my bags this weekend and move them to the office closet.


----------



## nascar fan

megt10 said:


> Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.


This is so perfect!!!!!!


----------



## bisbee

I got a new purse yesterday...thanks to a lovely poster on this thread.  . It's a Coach 1941 Saddle bag in the pebbled leather with braided trim and fringe.  I got it in Oxblood in the larger size...during the event that gave me 30% off.

Haven't purchased a Coach for quite a long time.  It is beautifully made and the leather and suede lining is fantastic.

I still haven't decided what to do about the fringe...some have removed theirs and posted instructions and pictures. Originally, I thought of cutting the fringe, but that was before I noticed the little studs on the ends. I may end up doing nothing!  

I have doubled the strap.  Very pleased with this purchase...I'm finished purchasing very high end bags.  No desire anymore...that ship seems to have sailed!

Now that I've used it for a few days, the fringe straightened out, which is making it a bit less obvious!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.





megt10 said:


> The shoes. On my iPad and can only post one picture at a time.





bisbee said:


> I got a new purse yesterday...thanks to a lovely poster on this thread.  . It's a Coach 1941 Saddle bag in the pebbled leather with braided trim and fringe.  I got it in Oxblood in the larger size...during the event that gave me 30% off.
> 
> Haven't purchased a Coach for quite a long time.  It is beautifully made and the leather and suede lining is fantastic.
> 
> I still haven't decided what to do about the fringe...some have removed theirs and posted instructions and pictures. Originally, I thought of cutting the fringe, but that was before I noticed the little studs on the ends. I may end up doing nothing!
> 
> I have doubled the strap.  Very pleased with this purchase...I'm finished purchasing very high end bags.  No desire anymore...that ship seems to have sailed!
> 
> Now that I've used it for a few days, the fringe straightened out, which is making it a bit less obvious!



Love this bag, bisbee. I tried it today and it feels like silk! I too am tired of the prices I have paid for my bags. Love this quality. Stuart Vevers has done a great job and I wish Coach well.


----------



## Izzy48

These are my new Coach bags. Haven't bought anything but high end bag for years but these are quality bags. 













I forgot to take a picture of the beautiful leather lining on each side of the bag. The center compartment is lined with high end woven cloth. This is the Rogue in mineral. I will post the other later.


----------



## bisbee

Beautiful Izzy!  I love the color...I tried the Rogue at the store, but it wasn't what I was looking for.  It's a gorgeous bag, wonderful design!


----------



## bisbee

Beautiful Izzy!  I love the color...I tried the Rogue at the store, but it wasn't what I was looking for.  It's a gorgeous bag, wonderful design!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> This is so perfect!!!!!!


Thank you.


bisbee said:


> I got a new purse yesterday...thanks to a lovely poster on this thread.  . It's a Coach 1941 Saddle bag in the pebbled leather with braided trim and fringe.  I got it in Oxblood in the larger size...during the event that gave me 30% off.
> 
> Haven't purchased a Coach for quite a long time.  It is beautifully made and the leather and suede lining is fantastic.
> 
> I still haven't decided what to do about the fringe...some have removed theirs and posted instructions and pictures. Originally, I thought of cutting the fringe, but that was before I noticed the little studs on the ends. I may end up doing nothing!
> 
> I have doubled the strap.  Very pleased with this purchase...I'm finished purchasing very high end bags.  No desire anymore...that ship seems to have sailed!
> 
> Now that I've used it for a few days, the fringe straightened out, which is making it a bit less obvious!


I really like it. I would leave the fringe on. There isn't a lot of it and it gives it personality without it being over the top.


Izzy48 said:


> These are my new Coach bags. Haven't bought anything but high end bag for years but these are quality bags.
> 
> View attachment 3303658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303660
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303661
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a picture of the beautiful leather lining on each side of the bag. The center compartment is lined with high end woven cloth. This is the Rogue in mineral. I will post the other later.



Love the color of this bag. It is so pretty.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> The shoes. On my iPad and can only post one picture at a time.




Meg, I have to say again I loooooooooooove the shoes and the H bag is certainly no slouch. Not implying any Hermes bag could ever be a slouch just a play on words. They are truly marvelous quality and timeless.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Beautiful Izzy!  I love the color...I tried the Rogue at the store, but it wasn't what I was looking for.  It's a gorgeous bag, wonderful design!





megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I really like it. I would leave the fringe on. There isn't a lot of it and it gives it personality without it being over the top.
> 
> 
> Love the color of this bag. It is so pretty.



So  glad you both like it!
I saw the bag in chalk and it is beautiful so that is my favorite color for this season.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, I have to say again I loooooooooooove the shoes and the H bag is certainly no slouch. Not implying any Hermes bag could ever be a slouch just a play on words. They are truly marvelous quality and timeless.



Thank you, Izzy. I'm on a quest to find pretty shoes that have a lower heel and are actually comfortable. I think because there's so many women these days that just can't do the high heels that designers are becoming more accommodating. Even Victoria Beckham said in an article recently that she just can't do high heels anymore. At least not while working and so many of her recent photos show her in comfortable looking shoes.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. I bought a new purse. I don't have anything like it and just thought it was adorable and very lightweight. I got the bag bug too. I love the tricolor aspect to the bag. It can be worn on the shoulder, cross body or carried by hand.
> 
> So now I really need to figure out what to let go of and get it done.


Great bag, Meg! Is it the By the Way? Love the contrasting handles.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I got a new purse yesterday...thanks to a lovely poster on this thread.  . It's a Coach 1941 Saddle bag in the pebbled leather with braided trim and fringe.  I got it in Oxblood in the larger size...during the event that gave me 30% off.
> 
> Haven't purchased a Coach for quite a long time.  It is beautifully made and the leather and suede lining is fantastic.
> 
> I still haven't decided what to do about the fringe...some have removed theirs and posted instructions and pictures. Originally, I thought of cutting the fringe, but that was before I noticed the little studs on the ends. I may end up doing nothing!
> 
> I have doubled the strap.  Very pleased with this purchase...I'm finished purchasing very high end bags.  No desire anymore...that ship seems to have sailed!
> 
> Now that I've used it for a few days, the fringe straightened out, which is making it a bit less obvious!


It's a lovely bag, bisbee! Fabulous color, and I think the fringe is pretty. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> These are my new Coach bags. Haven't bought anything but high end bag for years but these are quality bags.
> 
> View attachment 3303658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303660
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303661
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a picture of the beautiful leather lining on each side of the bag. The center compartment is lined with high end woven cloth. This is the Rogue in mineral. I will post the other later.


That Rogue is just beautiful, Izzy. I love the color, and those compartments inside are going to be so very useful. I'm glad it's a light enough weight for you to carry. Wear in good health!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Great bag, Meg! Is it the By the Way? Love the contrasting handles.



Thank you. It is a By the Way in small. I looked it up. I'm not overly familiar with Fendi but I thought it was really unique looking, functional and lightweight. I wore it today and it fit everything I normally carry plus a mini iPad. Even with that in the bag it wasn't too heavy on my shoulder.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I got a new purse yesterday...thanks to a lovely poster on this thread.  . It's a Coach 1941 Saddle bag in the pebbled leather with braided trim and fringe.  I got it in Oxblood in the larger size...during the event that gave me 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't purchased a Coach for quite a long time.  It is beautifully made and the leather and suede lining is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't decided what to do about the fringe...some have removed theirs and posted instructions and pictures. Originally, I thought of cutting the fringe, but that was before I noticed the little studs on the ends. I may end up doing nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> I have doubled the strap.  Very pleased with this purchase...I'm finished purchasing very high end bags.  No desire anymore...that ship seems to have sailed!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've used it for a few days, the fringe straightened out, which is making it a bit less obvious!



I love the Coach oxblood color...very rich looking!
Can this bag be worn crossbody?





Izzy48 said:


> These are my new Coach bags. Haven't bought anything but high end bag for years but these are quality bags.
> 
> View attachment 3303658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303660
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303661
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a picture of the beautiful leather lining on each side of the bag. The center compartment is lined with high end woven cloth. This is the Rogue in mineral. I will post the other later.




This bag has been getting a lot of buzz lately...glad it's not heavy. Great neutral color without being black!

The same "lovely poster" Bis referred to turned me  onto the Dinky. Got the bubblegum pink, red (I'm returning...not the right color red) and the appliqué tea rose in black. Great little crossbody bag!


----------



## Izzy48

Skyqueen, Barbee and Bisbee: I must post again to say the Rogue is truly as heavy as my Mulberry Bayswater which I carried in today to compare the weight. It feels about the same which does not surprise me because of the heavy leather the bag is made from along with the leather lining of both outside compartments and the hardware. I should not keep it because of the weight but I am overly fond of it. Most of the Coachies told me up front it weighs a little less than 3 pounds so I ordered it with my eyes wide open. Sky, are you going to post pics?


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> I got a new purse yesterday...thanks to a lovely poster on this thread.  . It's a Coach 1941 Saddle bag in the pebbled leather with braided trim and fringe.  I got it in Oxblood in the larger size...during the event that gave me 30% off.
> 
> Haven't purchased a Coach for quite a long time.  It is beautifully made and the leather and suede lining is fantastic.
> 
> I still haven't decided what to do about the fringe...some have removed theirs and posted instructions and pictures. Originally, I thought of cutting the fringe, but that was before I noticed the little studs on the ends. I may end up doing nothing!
> 
> I have doubled the strap.  Very pleased with this purchase...I'm finished purchasing very high end bags.  No desire anymore...that ship seems to have sailed!
> 
> Now that I've used it for a few days, the fringe straightened out, which is making it a bit less obvious!



LOVE it Bisbee!!! ..and I love the fringes!!! 




Izzy48 said:


> These are my new Coach bags. Haven't bought anything but high end bag for years but these are quality bags.
> 
> View attachment 3303658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303660
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303661
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a picture of the beautiful leather lining on each side of the bag. The center compartment is lined with high end woven cloth. This is the Rogue in mineral. I will post the other later.



Very nice!!! how is the weight of it? ...wonder if there is Coach here in Denmark....


----------



## bisbee

Thanks to all for your kind words...at the moment, other than doubling the strap, I have no plans to alter the bag.

Sky...the saddle can indeed be worn cross body...I don't wear it that way because I don't care for that look on the "well-endowed".  Having that strap between the "girls" is just not a good look!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That Rogue is just beautiful, Izzy. I love the color, and those compartments inside are going to be so very useful. I'm glad it's a light enough weight for you to carry. Wear in good health!





megt10 said:


> Thank you. It is a By the Way in small. I looked it up. I'm not overly familiar with Fendi but I thought it was really unique looking, functional and lightweight. I wore it today and it fit everything I normally carry plus a mini iPad. Even with that in the bag it wasn't too heavy on my shoulder.





Cilifene said:


> LOVE it Bisbee!!! ..and I love the fringes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!! how is the weight of it? ...wonder if there is Coach here in Denmark....



Cilifene, I don't know if there is a Coach in Denmark but if there is take a look at the 1941 collection. Great quality for the money.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> LOVE it Bisbee!!! ..and I love the fringes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very  nice!!! how is the weight of it? ...wonder if there is Coach here in Denmark....



The Rogue weighs just under 3 pounds. It has its own change purse inside so a wallet isn't necessary which lightens the load so to speak. The weight is due to the thickness of the leather and the suede lining. I didn't decide whether I was going to keep it until this morning and I am. It is like in style my favorite every day bag. Bisbee's is lighter due to the difference in construction and type of bag but every bit the same quality. Hers is not split leather either.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words...at the moment, other than doubling the strap, I have no plans to alter the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Sky...the saddle can indeed be worn cross body...I don't wear it that way because I don't care for that look on the "well-endowed".  Having that strap between the "girls" is just not a good look!




You are a hoot! [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone [emoji256]


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Sky, are you going to post pics?


First up the applique tea rose Dinky...didn't take all the wrapping off. Saddle color leather lined interior.
Second and third...bubble gum pink Dinky with oxblood leather lining. I love the little coin purse, even if I just use it for lipsticks. I can fit my full size LV wallet or H Dogon wallet. I got the optional chain strap that makes the bag a bit dressier. At a 22" drop, perfect crossbody length for us tall gals. I agree with Izzy...nicely made, leather lined, a lot of bang for the buck!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> The Rogue weighs just under 3 pounds. It has its own change purse inside so a wallet isn't necessary which lightens the load so to speak. The weight is due to the thickness of the leather and the suede lining. I didn't decide whether I was going to keep it until this morning and I am. It is like in style my favorite every day bag. Bisbee's is lighter due to the difference in construction and type of bag but every bit the same quality. Hers is not split leather either.



Thanks dear, 3 pounds/1,36 kilo is too much for me ...it's gorgeous though! Oh well, I really don't need more bags at the moment....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> First up the applique tea rose Dinky...didn't take all the wrapping off. Saddle color leather lined interior.
> Second and third...bubble gum pink Dinky with oxblood leather lining. I love the little coin purse, even if I just use it for lipsticks. I can fit my full size LV wallet or H Dogon wallet. I got the optional chain strap that makes the bag a bit dressier. At a 22" drop, perfect crossbody length for us tall gals. I agree with Izzy...nicely made, leather lined, a lot of bang for the buck!



Very cute SQ, Love the pink - pink is SO great on you


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you. It is a By the Way in small. I looked it up. I'm not overly familiar with Fendi but I thought it was really unique looking, functional and lightweight. I wore it today and it fit everything I normally carry plus a mini iPad. Even with that in the bag it wasn't too heavy on my shoulder.


I thought it looked familiar, Meg... you and I are bag twins! I own the BTW in small, and I love everything about it. It holds absolutely everything I need, plus it weighs next to nothing. I also lreally like the adjustable strap which converts it from a shoulder to a cross body bag in no time.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I thought it looked familiar, Meg... you and I are bag twins! I own the BTW in small, and I love everything about it. It holds absolutely everything I need, plus it weighs next to nothing. I also lreally like the adjustable strap which converts it from a shoulder to a cross body bag in no time.



Well hello there .... ...when did you get it Elaine?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> First up the applique tea rose Dinky...didn't take all the wrapping off. Saddle color leather lined interior.
> Second and third...bubble gum pink Dinky with oxblood leather lining. I love the little coin purse, even if I just use it for lipsticks. I can fit my full size LV wallet or H Dogon wallet. I got the optional chain strap that makes the bag a bit dressier. At a 22" drop, perfect crossbody length for us tall gals. I agree with Izzy...nicely made, leather lined, a lot of bang for the buck!


Those are such sweet bags, skyqueen. I wonder what they were thinking of with that _name_, though??? Couldn't they have come up with something prettier-sounding?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Well hello there .... ...when did you get it Elaine?


Oh, gosh... waaaaaay back last October! I'm pretty sure I posted it it here at that time.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Oh, gosh... waaaaaay back last October! I'm pretty sure I posted it it here at that time.


 Well, I sure don't remember you posting it, but both your's and Meg's are beautiful! I had never looked at this bag, but will check it out!


----------



## barbee

Well, I just received  a Dinky 24 also, and am very, very happy with it.  The Mineral color-- and the leather is very soft.  A handsome bag for the price.  It did not break any bank, ha ha.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Well, I sure don't remember you posting it, but both your's and Meg's are beautiful! I had never looked at this bag, but will check it out!


You can't go wrong with Fendi!



barbee said:


> Well, I just received  a Dinky 24 also, and am very, very happy with it.  The Mineral color-- and the leather is very soft.  A handsome bag for the price.  It did not break any bank, ha ha.
> View attachment 3304416
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304417


It's a perfectly sweet little bag, barbee. I love that color! Sort of a deep slate blue, yes? VERY cool!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> First up the applique tea rose Dinky...didn't take all the wrapping off. Saddle color leather lined interior.
> Second and third...bubble gum pink Dinky with oxblood leather lining. I love the little coin purse, even if I just use it for lipsticks. I can fit my full size LV wallet or H Dogon wallet. I got the optional chain strap that makes the bag a bit dressier. At a 22" drop, perfect crossbody length for us tall gals. I agree with Izzy...nicely made, leather lined, a lot of bang for the buck!




Well, we certainly are on the same wave length. My tea rose Dinky came today and I do like it. Love my pink but I think I will keep that for my niece's college graduate. Love you bags.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Well, I just received  a Dinky 24 also, and am very, very happy with it.  The Mineral color-- and the leather is very soft.  A handsome bag for the price.  It did not break any bank, ha ha.
> View attachment 3304416
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304417



Barbee you look great with that and of course I love the color. The chain is the same as the one on the tea rose that Sky and I have and it is a beautiful chain. Great value vs quality.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee you look great with that and of course I love the color. The chain is the same as the one on the tea rose that Sky and I have and it is a beautiful chain. Great value vs quality.




Hi all - I am relatively new to TPF and and still learning and obsessing over the MJ bags that have come and gone (the Stam), falling in love with all of the new Gucci bags, flirting with Fendi and of course, lusting after your H's - and have loved reading about all of your purchases!  However, I have to confess that I could not understand why there was so much chatter about COACH (a brand I've associated with my daughter, when she was in high school and outlets) and a bag called DINKY!!???

I now stand corrected!  OMG - the Dinky is a great bag!!  So cute!! The Rogue too!  I take back everything I thought and thank you for posting. I dismissed Coach years ago after seeing the outlets everywhere - and all of my daughter's friends going crazy over collecting Coach bags.  In Atlanta they have been EVERYWHERE. 

So please tell this newbie-52-year-old-purse-fiend where the best place is to purchase - coach.com?  Any deals or coupons out there?

Thank you!  I've had the flu for over a week and you've all kept me entertained. [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear, 3 pounds/1,36 kilo is too much for me ...it's gorgeous though! Oh well, I really don't need more bags at the moment....



I certainly didn't need any more either and just sent another large box off to sell. Since the price was so reasonable I justified two for me and one for a gift. That's it for the year, I hope I will keep my word.


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi all - I am relatively new to TPF and and still learning and obsessing over the MJ bags that have come and gone (the Stam), falling in love with all of the new Gucci bags, flirting with Fendi and of course, lusting after your H's - and have loved reading about all of your purchases!  However, I have to confess that I could not understand why there was so much chatter about COACH (a brand I've associated with my daughter, when she was in high school and outlets) and a bag called DINKY!!???
> 
> I now stand corrected!  OMG - the Dinky is a great bag!!  So cute!! The Rogue too!  I take back everything I thought and thank you for posting. I dismissed Coach years ago after seeing the outlets everywhere - and all of my daughter's friends going crazy over collecting Coach bags.  In Atlanta they have been EVERYWHERE.
> 
> So please tell this newbie-52-year-old-purse-fiend where the best place is to purchase - coach.com?  Any deals or coupons out there?
> 
> Thank you!  I've had the flu for over a week and you've all kept me entertained. [emoji4]


 
Welcome!
I PM'd you with a coupon code.


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> Welcome!
> I PM'd you with a coupon code.




You are so kind!  Thank you!!

Also, I want to say that I hope I did not offend anyone with my comments!  That was not my intention at all. I'm really excited to have been reading about the new 1941 Collection for the past hour or so. Thank you!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> First up the applique tea rose Dinky...didn't take all the wrapping off. Saddle color leather lined interior.
> Second and third...bubble gum pink Dinky with oxblood leather lining. I love the little coin purse, even if I just use it for lipsticks. I can fit my full size LV wallet or H Dogon wallet. I got the optional chain strap that makes the bag a bit dressier. At a 22" drop, perfect crossbody length for us tall gals. I agree with Izzy...nicely made, leather lined, a lot of bang for the buck!


Great looking bags SQ! Love the pink.


ElainePG said:


> I thought it looked familiar, Meg... you and I are bag twins! I own the BTW in small, and I love everything about it. It holds absolutely everything I need, plus it weighs next to nothing. I also lreally like the adjustable strap which converts it from a shoulder to a cross body bag in no time.


I love your bag too. So unique and lightweight.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, gosh... waaaaaay back last October! I'm pretty sure I posted it it here at that time.



I don't remember you posting it either. Then again this is the 50+ group so maybe I just don't remember.


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi all - I am relatively new to TPF and and still learning and obsessing over the MJ bags that have come and gone (the Stam), falling in love with all of the new Gucci bags, flirting with Fendi and of course, lusting after your H's - and have loved reading about all of your purchases!  However, I have to confess that I could not understand why there was so much chatter about COACH (a brand I've associated with my daughter, when she was in high school and outlets) and a bag called DINKY!!???
> 
> I now stand corrected!  OMG - the Dinky is a great bag!!  So cute!! The Rogue too!  I take back everything I thought and thank you for posting. I dismissed Coach years ago after seeing the outlets everywhere - and all of my daughter's friends going crazy over collecting Coach bags.  In Atlanta they have been EVERYWHERE.
> 
> So please tell this newbie-52-year-old-purse-fiend where the best place is to purchase - coach.com?  Any deals or coupons out there?
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I've had the flu for over a week and you've all kept me entertained. [emoji4]



Absolutely no offense taken because everything you said is true. However, when Coach got into financial trouble because of their poor quality and deviating from who they were  originally they hired a new creative director, Stuart Vevers. He is slowly turning the company around but it will take some time.  He has credentials from LV, Lowes, Mulberry and one more high end company. His approach alienated many long time Coach people but pleased many of us who want to buy from an American company producing excellent quality even though the bags are made in various countries. The ones I bought were made in Vietnam. I had bought a couple of small things I liked and one of his high end bags. However, his 1941 group is very nice group with good leather, stitching and so on. If you are interested I can give you a code for a discount and put you in touch with an excellent SA. The Event as Coach refers to it is almost over. Happy to have you.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Those are such sweet bags, skyqueen. I wonder what they were thinking of with that _name_, though??? Couldn't they have come up with something prettier-sounding?



Perhaps it is a play on  words.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely no offense taken because everything you said is true. However, when Coach got into financial trouble because of their poor quality and deviating from who they were  originally they hired a new creative director, Stuart Vevers. He is slowly turning the company around but it will take some time.  He has credentials from LV, Lowes, Mulberry and one more high end company. His approach alienated many long time Coach people but pleased many of us who want to buy from an American company producing excellent quality even though the bags are made in various countries. The ones I bought were made in Vietnam. I had bought a couple of small things I liked and one of his high end bags. However, his 1941 group is very nice group with good leather, stitching and so on. If you are interested I can give you a code for a discount and put you in touch with an excellent SA. The Event as Coach refers to it is almost over. Happy to have you.




Thank you Izzy!  Barbee already sent me one, so I'm good - except now I can't figure out what I want!  Oh such princess problems ...

What happened to Reed Krakoff's reign at Coach?  I am so far behind. I've now seen enough of the new collections to really appreciate Stuart Vevers vision. I do like the 1941 Group. I also noticed that Coach is refurbing vintage bags for Barneys?  Crazy!


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you Izzy!  Barbee already sent me one, so I'm good - except now I can't figure out what I want!  Oh such princess problems ...
> 
> What happened to Reed Krakoff's reign at Coach?  I am so far behind. I've now seen enough of the new collections to really appreciate Stuart Vevers vision. I do like the 1941 Group. I also noticed that Coach is refurbing vintage bags for Barneys?  Crazy!



I think from what I "heard" Krakoff took a major hit over his designs and quality. Coach announced his departure saying he had decided to pursue his own business interests or designs or however they worded it. Apparently his emphasis was on the bags that were much loved by teenagers. Plus there was a huge emphasis on Outlets. He did do some special edition bags that were nice and costly but by that time Coach's reputation had been severely damaged. Frankly, the quality was much too low but the prices were low as well.  In the end someone realized what was happening and major changes  were made on various levels but it will take a long time to recover.  Vevers reviews on the current  bags have been excellent but it is hard for many to believe until they see the bags in person. The above information is as close to accurate as I can make it by following their business reports so as you know that is not always as it should be. However, their stock took a huge hit.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

question for the 50+ ladies... i'm in my 30s and i often say to myself (to justify these expensive handbag purchases) that 'I'll have this bag until I'm a senior and be using it/loving it when I'm 50+"  so..... do any of you still actually use the expensive handbags you purchased back in your 20s/30s or did you sell off stuff along the way and transition into other bags?


----------



## barbee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> question for the 50+ ladies... i'm in my 30s and i often say to myself (to justify these expensive handbag purchases) that 'I'll have this bag until I'm a senior and be using it/loving it when I'm 50+"  so..... do any of you still actually use the expensive handbags you purchased back in your 20s/30s or did you sell off stuff along the way and transition into other bags?


 
Ha ha--such a good question! Wish I could remember any of my handbags from my 20s and 30s.  40s would be the earliest I remember, and I definitely had NO designer handbags...although I would buy 1 new bag for spring/summer and 1 for fall/winter.  By then, my daughter was a teenager, and each year she actually enjoyed taking my prior season bags.  The price range for me was about $300, although I would find some very pretty bags at Neimans or Saks. Now, in the last few years, I began buying higher end bags, but unfortunately, do not have the level and quantity of bags most of the others have.  I still get tired of my bags, and try to sell them periodically.  I only have one bag I would want to keep long term, for my daughter--my Chanel.  
I know the others on this forum may have more interesting answers!


----------



## Izzy48

Personally I have never kept a bag that long so no I wouldn't have an old bag to wear. My problem is I tire of bags within two or so years. Plus they go out of style and sometimes accidents cause damage. I had never sold a bag until 3 years ago  but by now I have sold several.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Izzy48 said:


> I think from what I "heard" Krakoff took a major hit over his designs and quality. Coach announced his departure saying he had decided to pursue his own business interests or designs or however they worded it. Apparently his emphasis was on the bags that were much loved by teenagers. Plus there was a huge emphasis on Outlets. He did do some special edition bags that were nice and costly but by that time Coach's reputation had been severely damaged. Frankly, the quality was much too low but the prices were low as well.  In the end someone realized what was happening and major changes  were made on various levels but it will take a long time to recover.  Vevers reviews on the current  bags have been excellent but it is hard for many to believe until they see the bags in person. The above information is as close to accurate as I can make it by following their business reports so as you know that is not always as it should be. However, their stock took a huge hit.




Thank you for updating me Izzy!  I remember Krakoff's first designs were amazing - and then his own line - but I think I've tuned out Coach in general - until now - although I did buy a few pieces for my daughter over the years.  I am impressed with these new bags. I also want to get my hands on those studded loafers!  Any idea when/if they will be available??


----------



## AtlDesigner

ccbaggirl89 said:


> question for the 50+ ladies... i'm in my 30s and i often say to myself (to justify these expensive handbag purchases) that 'I'll have this bag until I'm a senior and be using it/loving it when I'm 50+"  so..... do any of you still actually use the expensive handbags you purchased back in your 20s/30s or did you sell off stuff along the way and transition into other bags?




I still have a vintage Chanel bag I bought in my 30's -(it was vintage then) and still love it!  Everything else I've given to my daughter over the years.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Now that I think about it, I can't say I've purchased many "expensive" bags over the years, as I didn't feel I could spend the money (ha - until now). Other than the Chanel bag, the most expensive purchases I made were Tory Burch and Modalu. If I had purchased more classic bags such as a Chanel camera bag or flap bags that I've always wanted, I'd still be using them. Oh if I had only known how prices would go up!


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you for updating me Izzy!  I remember Krakoff's first designs were amazing - and then his own line - but I think I've tuned out Coach in general - until now - although I did buy a few pieces for my daughter over the years.  I am impressed with these new bags. I also want to get my hands on those studded loafers!  Any idea when/if they will be available??



I don't know when the loafers will come out. I did buy their loafers in black and oxblood some time in January.  A friend recommended them to me and their comfort is amazing. Actually I was surprised how great they felt on my feet.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Those are such sweet bags, skyqueen. I wonder what they were thinking of with that _name_, though??? Couldn't they have come up with something prettier-sounding?


 


ElainePG said:


> It's a perfectly sweet little bag, barbee. I love that color! Sort of a deep slate blue, yes? VERY cool!


You must be on a "sweet" kick, Elaine! [emoji6]
I don't know about the name, Dinky, but it does suit the bag...it is dinky. I know it's not a fancy premium bag, Elaine, but this bag would be great for you. A bag that you could wear that wouldn't wear you. The size Barbee got is slightly bigger then my size (24)...you should check them out. I would have got the Dinky 24 but it didn't come in the pink color. I guarantee if you saw this bag IRL, you wouldn't be ashamed to wear it!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Well, I just received  a Dinky 24 also, and am very, very happy with it.  The Mineral color-- and the leather is very soft.  A handsome bag for the price.  It did not break any bank, ha ha.
> View attachment 3304416
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304417




Looks fantastic on you barbee! ..love the blue color so very nice to your shirt...


----------



## Cilifene

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi all - I am relatively new to TPF and and still learning and obsessing over the MJ bags that have come and gone (the Stam), falling in love with all of the new Gucci bags, flirting with Fendi and of course, lusting after your H's - and have loved reading about all of your purchases!  However, I have to confess that I could not understand why there was so much chatter about COACH (a brand I've associated with my daughter, when she was in high school and outlets) and a bag called DINKY!!???
> 
> I now stand corrected!  OMG - the Dinky is a great bag!!  So cute!! The Rogue too!  I take back everything I thought and thank you for posting. I dismissed Coach years ago after seeing the outlets everywhere - and all of my daughter's friends going crazy over collecting Coach bags.  In Atlanta they have been EVERYWHERE.
> 
> So please tell this newbie-52-year-old-purse-fiend where the best place is to purchase - coach.com?  Any deals or coupons out there?
> 
> Thank you!  I've had the flu for over a week and you've all kept me entertained. [emoji4]



Welcome ...


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Well, I just received  a Dinky 24 also, and am very, very happy with it.  The Mineral color-- and the leather is very soft.  A handsome bag for the price.  It did not break any bank, ha ha.
> View attachment 3304416
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304417


Looks great on you...the mineral color is growing on me, especially with the saddle lining. So rich! Perfect with your outfit!!!
I would think this color would look good with denim and a white T, too. 
I'd love to get the 24!


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi all - I am relatively new to TPF and and still learning and obsessing over the MJ bags that have come and gone (the Stam), falling in love with all of the new Gucci bags, flirting with Fendi and of course, lusting after your H's - and have loved reading about all of your purchases!  However, I have to confess that I could not understand why there was so much chatter about COACH (a brand I've associated with my daughter, when she was in high school and outlets) and a bag called DINKY!!???
> 
> I now stand corrected!  OMG - the Dinky is a great bag!!  So cute!! The Rogue too!  I take back everything I thought and thank you for posting. I dismissed Coach years ago after seeing the outlets everywhere - and all of my daughter's friends going crazy over collecting Coach bags.  In Atlanta they have been EVERYWHERE.
> 
> So please tell this newbie-52-year-old-purse-fiend where the best place is to purchase - coach.com?  Any deals or coupons out there?
> 
> Thank you!  I've had the flu for over a week and you've all kept me entertained. [emoji4]


Welcome Atl! Hope you're feeling better!
I, too, dismissed Coach bags years ago. Only interested in premium "it" bags. What do I have to show for it...a closet full of beautiful bags I never wear. Of course that's my fault, I can never sell anything. I also live in "fashion hell"! A couple years ago (with the exception of a couple LV bags) I branched out to more contemporary bags...Phillip Lim Pashli and a couple MG buckets and couldn't be happier. I actually use/enjoy these bags. With the exception of the gorgeous Diorama, not too interested in any current premium bags. So I have to ask my bag snob self...do I want to spend $3500 on a bag I'll only use 3 times a year and just enjoy looking at???


----------



## skyqueen

ccbaggirl89 said:


> question for the 50+ ladies... i'm in my 30s and i often say to myself (to justify these expensive handbag purchases) that 'I'll have this bag until I'm a senior and be using it/loving it when I'm 50+"  so..... do any of you still actually use the expensive handbags you purchased back in your 20s/30s or did you sell off stuff along the way and transition into other bags?


Hell...I'm jealous your still in your thirties!
I think if you keep your premium bags to the classics, they'll carry you through. Although saying that...I still have my Dior Saddle bag that Carrie Bradshaw carried on SATC. Can't win! LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> I also want to get my hands on those studded loafers!  Any idea when/if they will be available??


 


Izzy48 said:


> I don't know when the loafers will come out. I did buy their loafers in black and oxblood some time in January.  A friend recommended them to me and their comfort is amazing. Actually I was surprised how great they felt on my feet.


What studded loafers? Any pics?


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Well, I just received  a Dinky 24 also, and am very, very happy with it.  The Mineral color-- and the leather is very soft.  A handsome bag for the price.  It did not break any bank, ha ha.
> View attachment 3304416
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304417


Love the look of this bag barbee. What a great looking bathroom you have too.


AtlDesigner said:


> Hi all - I am relatively new to TPF and and still learning and obsessing over the MJ bags that have come and gone (the Stam), falling in love with all of the new Gucci bags, flirting with Fendi and of course, lusting after your H's - and have loved reading about all of your purchases!  However, I have to confess that I could not understand why there was so much chatter about COACH (a brand I've associated with my daughter, when she was in high school and outlets) and a bag called DINKY!!???
> 
> I now stand corrected!  OMG - the Dinky is a great bag!!  So cute!! The Rogue too!  I take back everything I thought and thank you for posting. I dismissed Coach years ago after seeing the outlets everywhere - and all of my daughter's friends going crazy over collecting Coach bags.  In Atlanta they have been EVERYWHERE.
> 
> So please tell this newbie-52-year-old-purse-fiend where the best place is to purchase - coach.com?  Any deals or coupons out there?
> 
> Thank you!  I've had the flu for over a week and you've all kept me entertained. [emoji4]


Welcome!


ccbaggirl89 said:


> question for the 50+ ladies... i'm in my 30s and i often say to myself (to justify these expensive handbag purchases) that 'I'll have this bag until I'm a senior and be using it/loving it when I'm 50+"  so..... do any of you still actually use the expensive handbags you purchased back in your 20s/30s or did you sell off stuff along the way and transition into other bags?



I didn't have any designer bags until I was in my 40's. Like the other ladies said I too get tired of my bags and send them to consignment. I would just purchase what you love right now. Some bags will probably never go out of style like the Chanel flap and a Kelly or a Birkin but they are more expensive than I could have afforded in my 30's.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

barbee said:


> Ha ha--such a good question! Wish I could remember any of my handbags from my 20s and 30s.  40s would be the earliest I remember, and I definitely had NO designer handbags...although I would buy 1 new bag for spring/summer and 1 for fall/winter.  By then, my daughter was a teenager, and each year she actually enjoyed taking my prior season bags.  The price range for me was about $300, although I would find some very pretty bags at Neimans or Saks. Now, in the last few years, I began buying higher end bags, but unfortunately, do not have the level and quantity of bags most of the others have.  I still get tired of my bags, and try to sell them periodically.  I only have one bag I would want to keep long term, for my daughter--my Chanel.
> I know the others on this forum may have more interesting answers!





Izzy48 said:


> Personally I have never kept a bag that long so no I wouldn't have an old bag to wear. My problem is I tire of bags within two or so years. Plus they go out of style and sometimes accidents cause damage. I had never sold a bag until 3 years ago  but by now I have sold several.





AtlDesigner said:


> I still have a vintage Chanel bag I bought in my 30's -(it was vintage then) and still love it!  Everything else I've given to my daughter over the years.





AtlDesigner said:


> Now that I think about it, I can't say I've purchased many "expensive" bags over the years, as I didn't feel I could spend the money (ha - until now). Other than the Chanel bag, the most expensive purchases I made were Tory Burch and Modalu. If I had purchased more classic bags such as a Chanel camera bag or flap bags that I've always wanted, I'd still be using them. Oh if I had only known how prices would go up!





skyqueen said:


> Hell...I'm jealous your still in your thirties!
> I think if you keep your premium bags to the classics, they'll carry you through. Although saying that...I still have my Dior Saddle bag that Carrie Bradshaw carried on SATC. Can't win! LOL!





megt10 said:


> Love the look of this bag barbee. What a great looking bathroom you have too.
> 
> I didn't have any designer bags until I was in my 40's. Like the other ladies said I too get tired of my bags and send them to consignment. I would just purchase what you love right now. Some bags will probably never go out of style like the Chanel flap and a Kelly or a Birkin but they are more expensive than I could have afforded in my 30's.



these responses are insightful, thank you to all. i am obviously trying to justify expensive purchases that i'll likely not own when i'm older, so i must stop buying bags !! and start living in the present. my tastes and lifestyle will obviously change as i continue to age. i collect vintage Chanel bags, so those will likely be the only ones i'll end up having in the long-run by the sounds of it. and i like your advice Meg, of just buying what i love right now.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> What a great looking bathroom you have too.




LOL! How funny! [emoji6]
It is a great looking bathroom, Barbee!


----------



## Cilifene

ccbaggirl89 said:


> question for the 50+ ladies... i'm in my 30s and i often say to myself (to justify these expensive handbag purchases) that 'I'll have this bag until I'm a senior and be using it/loving it when I'm 50+"  so..... do any of you still actually use the expensive handbags you purchased back in your 20s/30s or did you sell off stuff along the way and transition into other bags?



Welcome, do buy classics and they'll last forever ...



skyqueen said:


> Hell...I'm jealous your still in your thirties!
> I think if you keep your premium bags to the classics, they'll carry you through. Although saying that...I still have my Dior Saddle bag that Carrie Bradshaw carried on SATC. Can't win! LOL!



+1 ...


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Welcome Atl! Hope you're feeling better!
> I, too, dismissed Coach bags years ago. Only interested in premium "it" bags. What do I have to show for it...a closet full of beautiful bags I never wear. Of course that's my fault, I can never sell anything. I also live in "fashion hell"! A couple years ago (with the exception of a couple LV bags) I branched out to more contemporary bags...Phillip Lim Pashli and a couple MG buckets and couldn't be happier. I actually use/enjoy these bags. With the exception of the gorgeous Diorama, not too interested in any current premium bags. So I have to ask my bag snob self...do I want to spend $3500 on a bag I'll only use 3 times a year and just enjoy looking at???



I know what you are talking about Sky. One of my bags which was shipped for resale is a Givenchy Antigona which is a beautiful bag but weighed just over 4 pounds. I carried it one time and that was that. Back in my closet it went and I had forgotten about it until I pulled all my bags out to see what should be sold. An expensive one carry wear. It won't happen again. I have accepted the fact there are basically two types of bags I like so all of mine will end up  being similar. In future, when I give away or sell a bag I will not lose so much money because I won't pay that much again.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> *You must be on a "sweet" kick, Elaine!* [emoji6]
> I don't know about the name, Dinky, but it does suit the bag...it is dinky. I know it's not a fancy premium bag, Elaine, but this bag would be great for you. A bag that you could wear that wouldn't wear you. The size Barbee got is slightly bigger then my size (24)...you should check them out. I would have got the Dinky 24 but it didn't come in the pink color. I guarantee if you saw this bag IRL, you wouldn't be ashamed to wear it!



I guess I am on a "sweet" kick, skyqueen... good catch! 

I love the look of the Dinky bag, and I agree that it would be a perfect size for me, but I already have more than enough "going out to lunch & a movie" bags. I recently did an inventory on my bag collection (there's not enough to do when you're laid up after surgery!  ) and nearly half my collection is small bags, mini bags, and clutches. 

If not for that, I would have no problem owning one of the new Coach bags; in fact, I already own two "vintage" ones that I've had since I was in my 30s.


----------



## Izzy48

A fellow Forum friend asked if I would  post a close up pictures of the tea rose Dinky without packing on the flowers. i hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## ElainePG

ccbaggirl89 said:


> these responses are insightful, thank you to all. i am obviously trying to justify expensive purchases that i'll likely not own when i'm older, so i must stop buying bags !! and start living in the present. my tastes and lifestyle will obviously change as i continue to age. i collect vintage Chanel bags, so those will likely be the only ones i'll end up having in the long-run by the sounds of it. and i like your advice Meg, of just buying what i love right now.



Living in the present (except for long-term investments, health insurance, and your IRA, of course!) is always a good idea. The only two bags I still own that I had in my 30s are two Coach bags that are now considered "classic vintage" because they were made in NYC. And they weren't expensive; I just like them

When I was in my 30s & 40s I didn't own designer bags... I don't even think they were on my radar screen! I was a consultant in the business world, and being super-fashionable wasn't considered professional. I had an extremely expensive briefcase (which I still own!), some very high-end fountain pens, but fairly boring bags. Can't remember a thing about the bags, but I still have the fountain pens!

I only began buying designer bags a few years ago, and now I have built a collection that suits my age and current lifestyle. These are definitely NOT bags I would have bought 15 years ago, but I believe they will suit me... if not forever... then for a good long time. So, at my age, I can justify their expense as an "investment."

I hope this helps, and congratulations on asking a great question!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I know what you are talking about Sky. One of my bags which was shipped for resale is a Givenchy Antigona which is a beautiful bag but weighed just over 4 pounds. I carried it one time and that was that. Back in my closet it went and I had forgotten about it until I pulled all my bags out to see what should be sold. An expensive one carry wear. It won't happen again. I have accepted the fact there are basically two types of bags I like so all of mine will end up  being similar. In future, when I give away or sell a bag I will not lose so much money because I won't pay that much again.


After seeing the hit MJ bags have taken in the resale market, just to name one brand, and with the exception of Hermes and classic Chanels...what brand is an investment?



Izzy48 said:


> A fellow Forum friend asked if I would  post a close up pictures of the tea rose Dinky without packing on the flowers. i hope this helps with your decision.
> 
> View attachment 3305270
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305271


Thanks for doing that. Really is a great bag! I have a fundraiser, Sunday, and am thinking of using this bag. 
Guess I'll have to rip off the packaging. [emoji15]


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> After seeing the hit MJ bags have taken in the resale market, just to name one brand, and with the exception of Hermes and classic Chanels...what brand is an investment?
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing that. Really is a great bag! I have a fundraiser, Sunday, and am thinking of using this bag. Guess I'll have to rip off the packaging. &#55357;&#56900;



I am not certain any are true investments as we speak of  investments. An investment will hopefully bring a return and it is hard to get something in the used market as a return on your dollar.  Possibly Chanel, some Dior, I really don't know.

Are you going to donate your Dinky? It will be a great bag for a fund raiser. The last I donated was a Mulberry and it did well.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I am not certain any are true investments as we speak of  investments. An investment will hopefully bring a return and it is hard to get something in the used market as a return on your dollar.  Possibly Chanel, some Dior, I really don't know.
> 
> Are you going to donate your Dinky? It will be a great bag for a fund raiser. The last I donated was a Mulberry and it did well.


No...I'll wear the applique Dinky. They want only MONEY at this fundraiser! [emoji57]


----------



## megt10

ccbaggirl89 said:


> these responses are insightful, thank you to all. i am obviously trying to justify expensive purchases that i'll likely not own when i'm older, so i must stop buying bags !! and start living in the present. my tastes and lifestyle will obviously change as i continue to age. i collect vintage Chanel bags, so those will likely be the only ones i'll end up having in the long-run by the sounds of it. and i like your advice Meg, of just buying what i love right now.


In my 30's my taste in everything was so different than it is today. Also things that I could carry comfortably then, like heavy bags or chain straps I can't do anymore. Enjoy what you love now.


Izzy48 said:


> I know what you are talking about Sky. One of my bags which was shipped for resale is a Givenchy Antigona which is a beautiful bag but weighed just over 4 pounds. I carried it one time and that was that. Back in my closet it went and I had forgotten about it until I pulled all my bags out to see what should be sold. An expensive one carry wear. It won't happen again. I have accepted the fact there are basically two types of bags I like so all of mine will end up  being similar. In future, when I give away or sell a bag I will not lose so much money because I won't pay that much again.



I'm with you anything too heavy has been sold to someone who can handle the weight. 

Ok ladies need lots of pings. I'm back at the dentist office, actually the endodontist probably need a root canal. This is my 3rd time this week for the same tooth. On the up side my little Fendi has gotten a lot of use and I love it.


----------



## megt10

It's interesting to talk about how much our taste has changed as we get older . Back then Coach was something I wanted but couldn't justify buying. I still love some of those bags.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies need lots of pings. I'm back at the dentist office, actually the endodontist probably need a root canal. This is my 3rd time this week for the same tooth. *On the up side my little Fendi has gotten a lot of use and I love it*.


My Fendi BTW is waving at your Fendi BTW... I switched into it this morning, after spraying it with Rain Guard because the weather was looking overcast. 

I'm so sorry about your root canal. I had one started last December, which was just finished up a couple of weeks ago. Ugh! The procedure isn't too grim, because you're numbed, but sitting in that chair for all that time is just awful. Hang in there!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> No...I'll wear the applique Dinky. They want only MONEY at this fundraiser! [emoji57]




Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> It's interesting to talk about how much our taste has changed as we get older . Back then Coach was something I wanted but couldn't justify buying. I still love some of those bags.




Wonder how the ones for Barney's will be?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> After seeing the hit MJ bags have taken in the resale market, just to name one brand, and with the exception of Hermes and classic Chanels...what brand is an investment?
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing that. Really is a great bag! I have a fundraiser, Sunday, and am thinking of using this bag.
> Guess I'll have to rip off the packaging. [emoji15]




I might as well have given those bags away!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Wonder how the ones for Barney's will be?


Check out the Stewardess bag!  

http://www.barneys.com/barneys-new-york?pagetype=brand&prefn1=brand&prefv1=Coach%20Vintage


----------



## Izzy48

Received this book from Mulberry as a complimentary gift. Very interesting with wonderful pictures.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Check out the Stewardess bag!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/barneys-new-york?pagetype=brand&prefn1=brand&prefv1=Coach Vintage




I had no idea those were on the market. Certainly brings back memories. I saw one of the Fringe ones being worn by someone and I wondered what company was making it. Now I know.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Received this book from Mulberry as a complimentary gift. Very interesting with wonderful pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305483


Was Stewart Vevers at the helm? What fun!



Izzy48 said:


> I had no idea those were on the market. Certainly brings back memories. I saw one of the Fringe ones being worn by someone and I wondered what company was making it. Now I know.


As I understand it...these are genuine vintage Coach bags with a facelift. I remember the vintage Dinky bags now but I don't think they were called Dinky back then.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> As I understand it...these are genuine vintage Coach bags with a facelift. I remember the vintage Dinky bags now but I don't think they were called Dinky back then.




I think that they were called Penny Pocket


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> My Fendi BTW is waving at your Fendi BTW... I switched into it this morning, after spraying it with Rain Guard because the weather was looking overcast.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your root canal. I had one started last December, which was just finished up a couple of weeks ago. Ugh! The procedure isn't too grim, because you're numbed, but sitting in that chair for all that time is just awful. Hang in there!



OMG, I am in such pain. This was my 4th visit to the dentist in the last 7 days. The tooth got the root canal but because of all the work done over the past week he expects I will be in pain for quite awhile. Ugh! The trauma to the area from all the work has left the whole side of my face swollen from the inside out. Off to take a Norco and try and go to sleep.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Received this book from Mulberry as a complimentary gift. Very interesting with wonderful pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305483



I love the pictures of the bag you posted and what a great gift from Mulberry. I love anything to do with London.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I think that they were called Penny Pocket




OMG, Oreo...I think that's right! How did you ever remember??? [emoji15]


----------



## Shelby33

ccbaggirl89 said:


> question for the 50+ ladies... i'm in my 30s and i often say to myself (to justify these expensive handbag purchases) that 'I'll have this bag until I'm a senior and be using it/loving it when I'm 50+"  so..... do any of you still actually use the expensive handbags you purchased back in your 20s/30s or did you sell off stuff along the way and transition into other bags?



I still have my Hayden Harnett bags from '05 or' 06, they were my first 'good'  bags and I still use them.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> OMG, I am in such pain. This was my 4th visit to the dentist in the last 7 days. The tooth got the root canal but because of all the work done over the past week he expects I will be in pain for quite awhile. Ugh! The trauma to the area from all the work has left the whole side of my face swollen from the inside out. Off to take a Norco and try and go to sleep.


 
Mouth pain is the worst.  So sorry for you, Meg.  Hopefully you are sleeping it off.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh and I still use my Kooba Parker


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Received this book from Mulberry as a complimentary gift. Very interesting with wonderful pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305483


 
Looks like a fun book for a rainy day, with a cup of tea and scones.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Was Stewart Vevers at the helm? What fun! No he was gone by that time and Johnny Coca was there. He is the creative director for Mulberry now and his show blew me away in a bad way. He has changed so many wonderful things about Mulberry.
> 
> 
> As I understand it...these are genuine vintage Coach bags with a facelift. I remember the vintage Dinky bags now but I don't think they were called Dinky back then.


I forgot Coach had an online article about the woman who restores the bags. 




oreo713 said:


> I think that they were called Penny Pocket





megt10 said:


> OMG, I am in such pain. This was my 4th visit to the dentist in the last 7 days. The tooth got the root canal but because of all the work done over the past week he expects I will be in pain for quite awhile. Ugh! The trauma to the area from all the work has left the whole side of my face swollen from the inside out. Off to take a Norco and try and go to sleep.



So sorry Meg. I have been to the dentist 3 times in 2 weeks and that is enough for me but does not compare to your situation. Feel better.



megt10 said:


> I love the pictures of the bag you posted and what a great gift from Mulberry. I love anything to do with London.



I love visiting London as well Meg!




barbee said:


> Looks like a fun book for a rainy day, with a cup of tea and scones.



It would be nice!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> OMG, I am in such pain. This was my 4th visit to the dentist in the last 7 days. The tooth got the root canal but because of all the work done over the past week he expects I will be in pain for quite awhile. Ugh! The trauma to the area from all the work has left the whole side of my face swollen from the inside out. Off to take a Norco and try and go to sleep.



I can feel your pain Meg....I am still going through major dental restorative work that I started months ago.  Too much $$$ and too much pain, 
Ice helps...
Feel better my friend.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> OMG, Oreo...I think that's right! How did you ever remember??? [emoji15]



I still have a few of  mine and my mom's original bags.....in black and british tan.    I really need to get rid of the massive hoard I have.


----------



## Izzy48

Shelby33 said:


> I still have my Hayden Harnett bags from '05 or' 06, they were my first 'good'  bags and I still use them.



These are great looking bags. The last ones I saw simply didn't have the quality yours have. Your Kooba is very nice as well. 

I have had both brands of bags myself.


----------



## Shelby33

Izzy48 said:


> These are great looking bags. The last ones I saw simply didn't have the quality yours have. Your Kooba is very nice as well.
> 
> I have had both brands of bags myself.



I agree,  the quality certainly isn't there anymore,  sadly.


----------



## AtlDesigner

megt10 said:


> Love the look of this bag barbee. What a great looking bathroom you have too.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any designer bags until I was in my 40's. Like the other ladies said I too get tired of my bags and send them to consignment. I would just purchase what you love right now. Some bags will probably never go out of style like the Chanel flap and a Kelly or a Birkin but they are more expensive than I could have afforded in my 30's.




Thank you Meg. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> What studded loafers? Any pics?




Here is a photo of the Coach studded loafers [emoji7]:


----------



## AtlDesigner

Hi Everyone - I'm having trouble going back to find where everyone said welcome to me and hoped I felt better. Thank you!  I think this is a pretty neat place on TPF and you are all so very nice. 

Hope you're all sound asleep and not addled with insomnia like moi. 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## skyqueen

Shelby33 said:


> I still have my Hayden Harnett bags from '05 or' 06, they were my first 'good'  bags and I still use them.


I don't remember this brand but I love the look! They look brand new........



oreo713 said:


> I still have a few of  mine and my mom's original bags.....in black and british tan.    I really need to get rid of the massive hoard I have.


Too bad you couldn't sell them to Barney's?
BTW...welcome back, hope you're feeling better! [emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> OMG, I am in such pain. This was my 4th visit to the dentist in the last 7 days. The tooth got the root canal but because of all the work done over the past week he expects I will be in pain for quite awhile. Ugh! The trauma to the area from all the work has left the whole side of my face swollen from the inside out. Off to take a Norco and try and go to sleep.


Take aspirin, too, good for the swelling!



AtlDesigner said:


> Here is a photo of the Coach studded loafers [emoji7]:
> View attachment 3305823


Thanks, ATL! Interesting...I wonder what colors they'll come in? I like the heel height!


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> I don't remember this brand but I love the look! They look brand new........
> ]



They're so soft I can't keep my hands off them..


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> Today we went to the theater. I wore my Constance for the first time. The shoes are Miu Miu and also the first wear for them. Nice low heel and quite comfortable.



Just dropped by. You look beautiful. Perfect actually.


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> Today's outfit.



Love this too. Love the Colvert, I have a K32 in Colvert. Adding the bag bug is so much fun.
Now I am off to find those Mui Mui.......


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> OMG, I am in such pain. This was my 4th visit to the dentist in the last 7 days. The tooth got the root canal but because of all the work done over the past week he expects I will be in pain for quite awhile. Ugh! The trauma to the area from all the work has left the whole side of my face swollen from the inside out. Off to take a Norco and try and go to sleep.


I see you wrote that last night... I do hope you're a tiny bit better today. Does an ice pack help? Norco is what I took when I was fresh out of knee surgery. It worked for me, hope it worked for you.


----------



## ElainePG

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi Everyone - I'm having trouble going back to find where everyone said welcome to me and hoped I felt better. Thank you!  I think this is a pretty neat place on TPF and you are all so very nice.
> 
> Hope you're all sound asleep and not addled with insomnia like moi.
> 
> Sweet dreams!


A late "welcome to the thread" from me, A.D.! It's nice to have you here. So sorry about your insomnia, though. I've been going through a little bought of that myself recently... NO fun! Last night I tried counting handbags (instead of sheep), but it didn't help.


----------



## AtlDesigner

ElainePG said:


> A late "welcome to the thread" from me, A.D.! It's nice to have you here. So sorry about your insomnia, though. I've been going through a little bought of that myself recently... NO fun! Last night I tried counting handbags (instead of sheep), but it didn't help.




Thank you Elaine!  Found out this afternoon that I have pnuemonia, which may be part of the problem with sleeping. Yikes.  I also think having an available iPhone beside my bed is bad, as I used to be that kid who smuggled a flashlight in bed to read. Now I'm looking at handbags!!


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you Elaine!  Found out this afternoon that I have pnuemonia, which may be part of the problem with sleeping. Yikes.  I also think having an available iPhone beside my bed is bad, as I used to be that kid who smuggled a flashlight in bed to read. Now I'm looking at handbags!!



I know a bit how you feel as I am not totally recovered from my last bout with pneumonia. Do hope you will be better soon. 
Those Coach studded loafers are something!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Izzy48 said:


> I know a bit how you feel as I am not totally recovered from my last bout with pneumonia. Do hope you will be better soon.
> 
> Those Coach studded loafers are something!




Oh no! How long does it take to get better?  I started antibiotics last night and it was verified today.  Does anything in particular help you?  

I am so determined to have those loafers!


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Oh no! How long does it take to get better?  I started antibiotics last night and it was verified today.  Does anything in particular help you?
> 
> I am so determined to have those loafers!



For one thing, don't stop your antibiotics or miss one. For me it was about a month because it was the second bout of pneumonia in 3 months. I am just now getting some strength back and it is the end of two months.  It was rough. I have a severely depressed immune system so if you don't have that problem it won't take so long. Just stay in bed or on a sofa, get plenty of sleep if you can, prop up so you can breathe better and if you aren't better within a few days get back with your doctor. If, by chance, you feel worse go to the ER or you doctor immediately. Also, if someone else in your family gets sick stay away from them so you won't develop something else. I really do hope you are feeling some better when you read this. 

The loafers I bought were plain leather and I do love them. The ones you posted are something else. I like them and I hope you do get them. Would love to see a model picture.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> OMG, I am in such pain. This was my 4th visit to the dentist in the last 7 days. The tooth got the root canal but because of all the work done over the past week he expects I will be in pain for quite awhile. Ugh! The trauma to the area from all the work has left the whole side of my face swollen from the inside out. Off to take a Norco and try and go to sleep.



So sorry to hear this, Meg. I hope you can get some sleep & will heal soon. Dentists visits are no fun at all, especially when having root canal work.


----------



## Izzy48

cdtracing said:


> So sorry to hear this, Meg. I hope you can get some sleep & will heal soon. Dentists visits are no fun at all, especially when having root canal work.



+1 Meg!


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry to hear you are hurting Meg!  Is the Norco helping at all?  I hope it keeps the pain somewhat under control.


----------



## Shelby33

Wow there is nothing worse than the pain from tooth aches and dental procedures!!  Hope you feel better soon Meg.


----------



## barbee

A question for my friends!  I will be traveling this summer, to Europe, so wanted a tote, mainly for the plane/airport.  I have a relatively inexpensive Furla tote on the way(from lurking on another forum!) and have looked at, but only on line, the Bally Bernina and the Goyard St. Louis.  The Bally is much less expensive compared to the St Louis--both are coated canvas.  I do have a Longchamp canvas zip tote, pretty with flowers, and  took that last time, so am tired of it.  I probably would not use the Goyard tote around town--I have read it looks cheap vs. it's high price.  But would I wear the Bally around town either, at about 1/3 of the Goyard price?  Probably not.  However, I think they both have some type of closure.  This Furla will not have a closure.  So, any experience with Bally and Goyard totes, for traveling, would be appreciated. In the meantime, the Furla is on it's way.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> A question for my friends!  I will be traveling this summer, to Europe, so wanted a tote, mainly for the plane/airport.  I have a relatively inexpensive Furla tote on the way(from lurking on another forum!) and have looked at, but only on line, the Bally Bernina and the Goyard St. Louis.  The Bally is much less expensive compared to the St Louis--both are coated canvas.  I do have a Longchamp canvas zip tote, pretty with flowers, and  took that last time, so am tired of it.  I probably would not use the Goyard tote around town--I have read it looks cheap vs. it's high price.  But would I wear the Bally around town either, at about 1/3 of the Goyard price?  Probably not.  However, I think they both have some type of closure.  This Furla will not have a closure.  So, any experience with Bally and Goyard totes, for traveling, would be appreciated. In the meantime, the Furla is on it's way.




I was just in the Mulberry chat thread and one of the long term Mulberry people posted some pictures she made while in the Aspinal Shop. Absolutely beautiful bags and the navy tote she posted is wonderful. Take a look and see what you think. I have ordered from their site and it was smooth as can be.

I went to their site and I believe I found the tote Elvis was talking about having seen and smelled the wonderful aroma of the leather this weekend. The price of the tote is excellent and If Elvis recommends it I would but it if interested. 

https://www.aspinaloflondon.com/pro...e-in-navy-pebble-and-smooth-navy?currency=USD

I have had Furla and their quality was excellent when the bags were made Italy. As for the other two I have never owned either brand but one framed of mine does not recommend the Goyard.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I was just in the Mulberry chat thread and one of the long term Mulberry people posted some pictures she made while in the Aspinal Shop. Absolutely beautiful bags and the navy tote she posted is wonderful. Take a look and see what you think. I have ordered from their site and it was smooth as can be.
> 
> I went to their site and I believe I found the tote Elvis was talking about having seen and smelled the wonderful aroma of the leather this weekend. The price of the tote is excellent and If Elvis recommends it I would but it if interested.
> 
> https://www.aspinaloflondon.com/pro...e-in-navy-pebble-and-smooth-navy?currency=USD
> 
> I have had Furla and their quality was excellent when the bags were made Italy. As for the other two I have never owned either brand but one framed of mine does not recommend the Goyard.


Izzy, I checked out the Aspinal web site, and the tote is beautiful, not too much different from  the one I ordered.  Price was about twice the amount.  Difference of an inch or two in height and width.  I also looked at the Aspinal thread in Handbags, and saw the outlet in the UK which had the great price.  If I was there, I'm sure it would have worked well.  Looks like great quality.  But since I went the route I did, and they are similar, I guess I'm Ok( if I like it when I receive it!).  
Since your friend did not recommend the Goyard, I'm good with that.  Sure did not want to spend that money!  But I know it's sort of an "it" bag, in it's own way.  I just don't need it. 
How is the Rogue doing?  
I just sold a pair of Ippolita earrings on Ebay today, so am happy! They werejust  too heavy for me.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, I checked out the Aspinal web site, and the tote is beautiful, not too much different from  the one I ordered.  Price was about twice the amount.  Difference of an inch or two in height and width.  I also looked at the Aspinal thread in Handbags, and saw the outlet in the UK which had the great price.  If I was there, I'm sure it would have worked well.  Looks like great quality.  But since I went the route I did, and they are similar, I guess I'm Ok( if I like it when I receive it!).
> Since your friend did not recommend the Goyard, I'm good with that.  Sure did not want to spend that money!  But I know it's sort of an "it" bag, in it's own way.  I just don't need it.
> How is the Rogue doing?
> I just sold a pair of Ippolita earrings on Ebay today, so am happy! They werejust  too heavy for me.




Awesome you sold the earrings! The Rogue is working out better than I expected. I thought possibly the weight would be a huge factor but I manage with a Bayswater so I thought I could with the Rogue. I have had a nice surprise in the way the bag is made. The zipper part contains a long key holder so it holds my house keys and car fob. The change purse holds my cards and money. I dropped in a lipstick and a compact along with my epipen and sunglasses. SO in the end since I was able to lighten the load it is working out great. In truth, I thought it would be a bag to use a year than pass it on to my daughter or niece. Turns out I think it's a keeper for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Awesome you sold the earrings! The Rogue is working out better than I expected. I thought possibly the weight would be a huge factor but I manage with a Bayswater so I thought I could with the Rogue. I have had a nice surprise in the way the bag is made. The zipper part contains a long key holder so it holds my house keys and car fob. The change purse holds my cards and money. I dropped in a lipstick and a compact along with my epipen and sunglasses. SO in the end since I was able to lighten the load it is working out great. In truth, I thought it would be a bag to use a year than pass it on to my daughter or niece. Turns out I think it's a keeper for me.


That's wonderful news, Izzy! I think those Rogue bags are going to be this year's "it" bags. I just got my Vogue and Elle magazines for April, and the Coach ads were all up in the front and looking mighty spiffy. Right there along with Fendi, D&G, and Chanel... and unless someone were a "bag person" they'd never know the price difference from the quality of the ad. (One ad with the CUTEST bulldog puppy... just adorable!)


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That's wonderful news, Izzy! I think those Rogue bags are going to be this year's "it" bags. I just got my Vogue and Elle magazines for April, and the Coach ads were all up in the front and looking mighty spiffy. Right there along with Fendi, D&G, and Chanel... and unless someone were a "bag person" they'd never know the price difference from the quality of the ad. (One ad with the CUTEST bulldog puppy... just adorable!)



I haven't seen those but it's nice to hear an American company is pushing to get some credibility again. I went to a luncheon today and carried the Rogue and received multiple comments on it. I was asked what brand and one woman said seriously what brand is it. Comments like that make me believe the quality change really is there but I still think Coach has some tough times ahead to make up for their problems. Mulberry is in the same situation almost and with Johnny Coca's debut of items they will still be hurting. We are very fortunate to have bought Mulberry when we did.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> A question for my friends!  I will be traveling this summer, to Europe, so wanted a tote, mainly for the plane/airport.  I have a relatively inexpensive Furla tote on the way(from lurking on another forum!) and have looked at, but only on line, the Bally Bernina and the Goyard St. Louis.  The Bally is much less expensive compared to the St Louis--both are coated canvas.  I do have a Longchamp canvas zip tote, pretty with flowers, and  took that last time, so am tired of it.  I probably would not use the Goyard tote around town--I have read it looks cheap vs. it's high price.  But would I wear the Bally around town either, at about 1/3 of the Goyard price?  Probably not.  However, I think they both have some type of closure.  This Furla will not have a closure.  So, any experience with Bally and Goyard totes, for traveling, would be appreciated. In the meantime, the Furla is on it's way.




Can't wait to see the Furla...post a pic! 
A lot of gals/guys swear by the LV Neverfull ( MM or GM) for traveling. I think there's a thread on the LV forum. The Damier print wouldn't show a lot of wear/dirt. The only thing with the Neverfull is an open top...I prefer a zippered top. The size fits nicely under your seat! I've never owned a Bally or Goyard bag so I can't comment.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I haven't seen those but it's nice to hear an American company is pushing to get some credibility again. I went to a luncheon today and carried the Rogue and received multiple comments on it. I was asked what brand and one woman said seriously what brand is it. Comments like that make me believe the quality change really is there but I still think Coach has some tough times ahead to make up for their problems. Mulberry is in the same situation almost and with Johnny Coca's debut of items they will still be hurting. We are very fortunate to have bought Mulberry when we did.




I bet you got compliments! I notice PS Dept. is now showing several Coach 1941 bags on their app....the Rogue being one, the Dinky also. I saw Barbee's larger Dinky in mineral on there.
I think all bags, both premium and contemporary, go through tough times at some point. Whether design, quality issues, smells, or just plain odd/boring...it's always something!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Can't wait to see the Furla...post a pic!
> A lot of gals/guys swear by the LV Neverfull ( MM or GM) for traveling. I think there's a thread on the LV forum. The Damier print wouldn't show a lot of wear/dirt. The only thing with the Neverfull is an open top...I prefer a zippered top. The size fits nicely under your seat! I've never owned a Bally or Goyard bag so I can't comment.


 Yes, I have always wanted a Neverfull, but instead "made" my daughter get one.  She throws everything in it.  You are right, no closure is a negative, which is the negative about the incoming Furla bag.  I would love some type of closure.
So with my new love of small bags, I am leaving my sunglasses in the car, as the huge case will not fit in the handbag.  Now I am getting headaches from the sun.  Either I hook the sunglasses on my bags, carry them in my hand in a store, lose them when I set them down, or... go back to larger bags.  Oh these problems!


----------



## 19flowers

wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.


This is beyond stunning, 19flowers... and we are now "bag cousins," I think! :giggles: The edge trim of fuchsia really makes the lines of the bag pop... terrific design element.


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> Yes, I have always wanted a Neverfull, but instead "made" my daughter get one.  She throws everything in it.  You are right, no closure is a negative, which is the negative about the incoming Furla bag.  I would love some type of closure.
> So with my new love of small bags, I am leaving my sunglasses in the car, as the huge case will not fit in the handbag.  Now I am getting headaches from the sun.  Either I hook the sunglasses on my bags, carry them in my hand in a store, lose them when I set them down, or... go back to larger bags.  Oh these problems!




Why not an extra large solid color Longchamp?  That's what all the women in Paris carry. I have one from there - a "Neo" Le Pliage in all black (incl flap/handles) and I love it for travel. I don't have to worry about babying it, it's amazingly durable, it holds a ton and it zips!


----------



## AtlDesigner

19flowers said:


> wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.




So elegant!


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> This is beyond stunning, 19flowers... and we are now "bag cousins," I think! :giggles: The edge trim of fuchsia really makes the lines of the bag pop... terrific design element.





AtlDesigner said:


> So elegant!




thanks Elaine & AtlDesigner!!


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> Why not an extra large solid color Longchamp?  That's what all the women in Paris carry. I have one from there - a "Neo" Le Pliage in all black (incl flap/handles) and I love it for travel. I don't have to worry about babying it, it's amazingly durable, it holds a ton and it zips!




I love the Neo Le Pliage...glad you mentioned it! A little more structured and has a zippered top. Great colors, too!


----------



## Shelby33

19flowers said:


> wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.



I love that  color combination!


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> Why not an extra large solid color Longchamp?  That's what all the women in Paris carry. I have one from there - a "Neo" Le Pliage in all black (incl flap/handles) and I love it for travel. I don't have to worry about babying it, it's amazingly durable, it holds a ton and it zips!


I should have considered the Longchamp--I suppose because I took one last time(in a floral print, and used as my handbag) I had ruled it out.  I see the Neo may be larger for traveling, and of course the fact it zips is a plus.  So now I am feverishly looking at them on line--colors etc, and will wait and see when the Furla arrives.  Then I will discuss with my great mentor--my daughter!  I don't have ANY friends who I can discuss any form of the word "handbag" with.  
Hope your pneumonia is out the window!


----------



## barbee

19flowers said:


> wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.


 
This bag is so handsome and elegant.


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> I should have considered the Longchamp--I suppose because I took one last time(in a floral print, and used as my handbag) I had ruled it out.  I see the Neo may be larger for traveling, and of course the fact it zips is a plus.  So now I am feverishly looking at them on line--colors etc, and will wait and see when the Furla arrives.  Then I will discuss with my great mentor--my daughter!  I don't have ANY friends who I can discuss any form of the word "handbag" with.
> Hope your pneumonia is out the window!




Thanks Barbee. I started a new antibiotic yesterday that should help. I am definitely feeling better. 
You are so sweet to ask!


----------



## 19flowers

Shelby33 said:


> I love that  color combination!





barbee said:


> This bag is so handsome and elegant.



thanks Shelby and barbee!!!


----------



## Izzy48

19flowers said:


> wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.



What a truly beautiful bag! Congratulations! 







skyqueen said:


> I bet you got compliments! I notice PS Dept. is now showing several Coach 1941 bags on their app....the Rogue being one, the Dinky also. I saw Barbee's larger Dinky in mineral on there.
> I think all bags, both premium and contemporary, go through tough times at some point. Whether design, quality issues, smells, or just plain odd/boring...it's always something!


It seems you are correct about problems in the industry and a lot seems to be due to design and quality. However, we know I bought a really smelly bag!:giggles::giggles:


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Thanks Barbee. I started a new antibiotic yesterday that should help. I am definitely feeling better.
> You are so sweet to ask!



Glad to hear you are feeling better! 

Barbee, you have plenty of time to order a custom Longchamps if you are interested. Mine was custom done in France when I was there one time but it still looks the same as all the others.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Sooooo ..... this just happened:


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> I started a new antibiotic yesterday that should help. I am definitely feeling better.


 


AtlDesigner said:


> Sooooo ..... this just happened:
> View attachment 3310431


Well, well...this gorgeous bag must make you feel better!


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> Well, well...this gorgeous bag must make you feel better!




Ha!  It does!  My immediate reaction was it was too small, but I rather like how it "fits" me.  I fully expected not to like it based on photos alone, but I was so tempted after all of your posts ... and dear Barbee for sending the promo code .... 

In other words, I think this is all of your fault! [emoji4]


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> Sooooo ..... this just happened:
> View attachment 3310431


 This must be the chalk color?  It is so pretty!  What a better way to negate the pneumonia, then with a new handbag?


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> This must be the chalk color?  It is so pretty!  What a better way to negate the pneumonia, then with a new handbag?




Thank you Barbee. 

It is the chalk! [emoji33]
Any advice on how to protect?  It feels spring-y to me and I loved the black and white. 

I'm picking up conflicting care advice on the Coach Rogue forums. 

Does all this hardware bug anyone, or will I get used to it?


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Sooooo ..... this just happened:
> View attachment 3310431



Oh my goodness! I saw this same bag when I picked up mine and it its gorgeous. I think prettier than mine. I also think your picture makes it look a little white but it is a true chalk. Just gorgeous and the size is perfect for me. 

As to what to do with the leather. I used Cadillac cream on mine and I have used the same cream on my Mulberry bags and multiple other brands. Happy I did because I was caught in the rain today. However, mine is the mineral color but it looked beautiful with it. The hardware doesn't bother me because I have several bags with as much hardware. Hope you like it and glad you feel better. 




As you can see the leather looks great.


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you Barbee.
> 
> It is the chalk! [emoji33]
> Any advice on how to protect?  It feels spring-y to me and I loved the black and white.
> 
> I'm picking up conflicting care advice on the Coach Rogue forums.
> 
> Does all this hardware bug anyone, or will I get used to it?



The HW doesn't bother me...most bags have some HW. My Celine mini luggage has a big gold zip on top and a small zip in the front. That's the "look"!
Izzy turned me onto the Cadillac cream (Nordstrom) and it works good. Jeans, especially the dark dye, seem to be a big problem with color transfer. You can wash new jeans with detergent and a half glass of white vinegar...that helps seal the color.



Izzy48 said:


> Oh my goodness! I saw this same bag when I picked up mine and it its gorgeous. I think prettier than mine. I also think your picture makes it look a little white but it is a true chalk. Just gorgeous and the size is perfect for me.
> 
> As to what to do with the leather. I used Cadillac cream on mine and I have used the same cream on my Mulberry bags and multiple other brands. Happy I did because I was caught in the rain today. However, mine is the mineral color but it looked beautiful with it. The hardware doesn't bother me because I have several bags with as much hardware. Hope you like it and glad you feel better.
> 
> View attachment 3310576
> 
> 
> As you can see the leather looks great.




Both bags are beauties, Izzy/Atl...the leather/suede linings look so luxurious! I really think the new 1941 line have set a higher standard. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AtlDesigner

Izzy48 said:


> Oh my goodness! I saw this same bag when I picked up mine and it its gorgeous. I think prettier than mine. I also think your picture makes it look a little white but it is a true chalk. Just gorgeous and the size is perfect for me.
> 
> As to what to do with the leather. I used Cadillac cream on mine and I have used the same cream on my Mulberry bags and multiple other brands. Happy I did because I was caught in the rain today. However, mine is the mineral color but it looked beautiful with it. The hardware doesn't bother me because I have several bags with as much hardware. Hope you like it and glad you feel better.
> 
> View attachment 3310576
> 
> 
> As you can see the leather looks great.



Thank you for the recommendation!  Do you treat your bags immediately?  

I think the color differences make them seem like two different bags!  I will post another (badly taken) photo where I plopped it down to take a photo showing the handles upright. I can't figure out if this bag wants to be slouchy or more structured. I guess that's the beauty of it?



skyqueen said:


> The HW doesn't bother me...most bags have some HW. My Celine mini luggage has a big gold zip on top and a small zip in the front. That's the "look"!
> 
> I like the look!  It just feels/sounds a little "clanky."  (I'm now making up words).
> 
> 
> Izzy turned me onto the Cadillac cream (Nordstrom) and it works good. Jeans, especially the dark dye, seem to be a big problem with color transfer. You can wash new jeans with detergent and a half glass of white vinegar...that helps seal the color.
> 
> No dark jeans anywhere near this bag!  I see color transfer on furniture all the time, so am hyper-aware.
> 
> I'm just going to have to be a grown-up and treat my bag nicely. I hope.
> 
> 
> Both bags are beauties, Izzy/Atl...the leather/suede linings look so luxurious! I really think the new 1941 line have set a higher standard. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you - you all are so sweet. I would not have even looked twice at this bag without seeing it first here!


----------



## ElainePG

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you Barbee.
> 
> It is the chalk! [emoji33]
> Any advice on how to protect?  It feels spring-y to me and I loved the black and white.
> 
> I'm picking up conflicting care advice on the Coach Rogue forums.
> 
> Does all this hardware bug anyone, or will I get used to it?


Gorgeous! I agree with Izzy and skyqueen on Cadillac cream (to condition) and Cadillac spray (to protect from rain). Good products to have around the house, as they also work for boots and shoes.

As for the hardware, I think it gives the bag pizzazz. And nothing like a bit of retail therapy to help the antibiotics work... good for you!

ETA: I treat (waterproof) all my bags as soon as I bring them home from the store. I don't condition the leather until necessary, though. So I'd use the Cadillac spray now, and wait for the cream until the bag has had a bit of use. But that's just me... others may have different views. I don't own a white bag, and there may be a different protocol for white leather.


----------



## AtlDesigner

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you for the recommendation!  Do you treat your bags immediately?
> 
> I think the color differences make them seem like two different bags!  I will post another (badly taken) photo where I plopped it down to take a photo showing the handles upright. I can't figure out if this bag wants to be slouchy or more structured. I guess that's the beauty of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - you all are so sweet. I would not have even looked twice at this bag without seeing it first here!


----------



## AtlDesigner

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! I agree with Izzy and skyqueen on Cadillac cream (to condition) and Cadillac spray (to protect from rain). Good products to have around the house, as they also work for boots and shoes.
> 
> As for the hardware, I think it gives the bag pizzazz. And nothing like a bit of retail therapy to help the antibiotics work... good for you!




Thank you Elaine!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Oops, here's another photo. The old zebra fabric on the pillows is dark brown and ivory.


----------



## 19flowers

AtlDesigner said:


> Oops, here's another photo. The old ze
> 
> 
> 
> great bag - love the color combo!


----------



## 19flowers

Izzy48 said:


> What a truly beautiful bag! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> thanks, Izzy!


----------



## Cilifene

AtlDesigner said:


> Oops, here's another photo. The old zebra fabric on the pillows is dark brown and ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310616



Very nice!!!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.



It's beautiful congrats, and a nice size this new pm ...


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Oops, here's another photo. The old zebra fabric on the pillows is dark brown and ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310616



Do you think this picture shows the chalk color more accurately? It looks really close to the exact color to me. The slouchy vs structured question is a good one but after carrying mine for several days I think I would classify it as a loosely structured bag. The inside compartment will stay fully structured and the outside two will give just a little in my opinion. I can't see it ever being a slouchy bag.

With my Rogue I followed the same treatment I always do with each bag. I use the moisturizer cleaner and then use the sprary for water protection or spills. I do the first step because I like the sheen it gives the leather and I think it helps prevent scratches as well as reducing the depth of a scratch if you get one.


----------



## barbee

Well, I am fixated on what carry on type handbag to take to Europe.  I talked to my(hah) mentor, 26 yr old dear daughter, asking her what she is taking.  She usually takes a Vera Bradley overnight carry-on, but I said what handbag?  She remembered seeing a Rebbecca Minkoff backpack when she was with me, at Saks.  Of course, I had no memory.  A backpack is not on my radar, especially Minkoff.  She thinks it will be perfect for her.  Me?  She said what about the Longchamp I took last time.  Well, should't I be tired of it?  This time, whatever I take on the plane, will not be what I wear out and about.  I want to take my smaller bags.  Anyway, I said, I think I will sell the Longchamp on ebay.  So, as I took a look at it, I thought, this is pretty, and for just the plane travel, why do I want to get anything else?  I guess I fell in love with it again.  Once again, my daughter is my mentor!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Izzy48 said:


> Do you think this picture shows the chalk color more accurately? It looks really close to the exact color to me. The slouchy vs structured question is a good one but after carrying mine for several days I think I would classify it as a loosely structured bag. The inside compartment will stay fully structured and the outside two will give just a little in my opinion. I can't see it ever being a slouchy bag.
> 
> With my Rogue I followed the same treatment I always do with each bag. I use the moisturizer cleaner and then use the sprary for water protection or spills. I do the first step because I like the sheen it gives the leather and I think it helps prevent scratches as well as reducing the depth of a scratch if you get one.




I think it's accurate, but I must have misunderstood your comment earlier. I was mainly pointing out how white it is in general - which is really scary!

Thank you for the tips on caring for the leather. Much appreciated. [emoji4]


----------



## AtlDesigner

Cilifene said:


> Very nice!!!




Thank you!


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> Well, I am fixated on what carry on type handbag to take to Europe.  I talked to my(hah) mentor, 26 yr old dear daughter, asking her what she is taking.  She usually takes a Vera Bradley overnight carry-on, but I said what handbag?  She remembered seeing a Rebbecca Minkoff backpack when she was with me, at Saks.  Of course, I had no memory.  A backpack is not on my radar, especially Minkoff.  She thinks it will be perfect for her.  Me?  She said what about the Longchamp I took last time.  Well, should't I be tired of it?  This time, whatever I take on the plane, will not be what I wear out and about.  I want to take my smaller bags.  Anyway, I said, I think I will sell the Longchamp on ebay.  So, as I took a look at it, I thought, this is pretty, and for just the plane travel, why do I want to get anything else?  I guess I fell in love with it again.  Once again, my daughter is my mentor!
> 
> View attachment 3310835





The only thing that would concern me is the light/white color. (Coming from someone who just purchased a white bag). That being said, I vote for the Longchamp and spending the $ buying something on your trip!  Where are you going in Europe?


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Well, I am fixated on what carry on type handbag to take to Europe.  I talked to my(hah) mentor, 26 yr old dear daughter, asking her what she is taking.  She usually takes a Vera Bradley overnight carry-on, but I said what handbag?  She remembered seeing a Rebbecca Minkoff backpack when she was with me, at Saks.  Of course, I had no memory.  A backpack is not on my radar, especially Minkoff.  She thinks it will be perfect for her.  Me?  She said what about the Longchamp I took last time.  Well, should't I be tired of it?  This time, whatever I take on the plane, will not be what I wear out and about.  I want to take my smaller bags.  Anyway, I said, I think I will sell the Longchamp on ebay.  So, as I took a look at it, I thought, this is pretty, and for just the plane travel, why do I want to get anything else?  I guess I fell in love with it again.  Once again, my daughter is my mentor!
> 
> View attachment 3310835



Looks as if you  found the perfect bag for travel. It's light weight, holds all you need to take, easy to carry and easy to store. Plus it is a great looking bag.









AtlDesigner said:


> I think it's accurate, but I must have misunderstood your comment earlier. I was mainly pointing out how white it is in general - which is really scary!
> 
> Thank you for the tips on caring for the leather. Much appreciated. [emoji4]



I apologize if you think I was criticizing your bag in any way. I was only saying I thought the lighting made the bag look whiter than it is. The chalk is not a true white to my eye. When I saw the chalk in the Coach store I almost returned mine on the spot to order your color because I think it is a fabulous color.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Well, I am fixated on what carry on type handbag to take to Europe.  I talked to my(hah) mentor, 26 yr old dear daughter, asking her what she is taking.  She usually takes a Vera Bradley overnight carry-on, but I said what handbag?  She remembered seeing a Rebbecca Minkoff backpack when she was with me, at Saks.  Of course, I had no memory.  A backpack is not on my radar, especially Minkoff.  She thinks it will be perfect for her.  Me?  She said what about the Longchamp I took last time.  Well, should't I be tired of it?  This time, whatever I take on the plane, will not be what I wear out and about.  I want to take my smaller bags.  Anyway, I said, I think I will sell the Longchamp on ebay.  So, as I took a look at it, I thought, this is pretty, and for just the plane travel, why do I want to get anything else?  I guess I fell in love with it again.  Once again, my daughter is my mentor!
> 
> View attachment 3310835



I love it barbee very nice! where in Europe are you going? so exciting....


----------



## barbee

Since Cilifene asked, I will put a plug in for the river cruise line we love--Uniworld. This will be our 4th one, and this time we begin in Budapest, end in Amsterdam.  Will be traveling on the Danube.  We made reservations last fall, so I can't even remember all the cities/towns we stop at. It is 16 days, I think, which is almost too long for me, but we did get a super price, so threw the kids into it also.  
I am not really into large cruiselines, but these river cruises, with about 120 passengers, are wonderful. 
Altdesigner--I am not worried about the light color on the Longchamp, as it made a trip before, and still looks almost pristine.  Who would have guessed?  I can wear a top once, and have a spot on it! I'm glad you received some good advice on taking care of your new Rogue.  The second picture you posted was wonderful--what a beautiful color combination.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Izzy48 said:


> Looks as if you  found the perfect bag for travel. It's light weight, holds all you need to take, easy to carry and easy to store. Plus it is a great looking bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if you think I was criticizing your bag in any way. I was only saying I thought the lighting made the bag look whiter than it is. The chalk is not a true white to my eye. When I saw the chalk in the Coach store I almost returned mine on the spot to order your color because I think it is a fabulous color.




Oh Izzy, I didn't think that at all!  It is true, however, that the chalk is not a true white and looks different in different lighting. Whatever it is ... still white enough to me to be scary!! [emoji4]

I'm attempting to go into work for a few hours today, so must run.  Fingers crossed I survive!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Well, I am fixated on what carry on type handbag to take to Europe.  I talked to my(hah) mentor, 26 yr old dear daughter, asking her what she is taking.  She usually takes a Vera Bradley overnight carry-on, but I said what handbag?  She remembered seeing a Rebbecca Minkoff backpack when she was with me, at Saks.  Of course, I had no memory.  A backpack is not on my radar, especially Minkoff.  She thinks it will be perfect for her.  Me?  She said what about the Longchamp I took last time.  Well, should't I be tired of it?  This time, whatever I take on the plane, will not be what I wear out and about.  I want to take my smaller bags.  Anyway, I said, I think I will sell the Longchamp on ebay.  So, as I took a look at it, I thought, this is pretty, and for just the plane travel, why do I want to get anything else?  I guess I fell in love with it again.  Once again, my daughter is my mentor!
> 
> View attachment 3310835


 


barbee said:


> Since Cilifene asked, I will put a plug in for the river cruise line we love--Uniworld. This will be our 4th one, and this time we begin in Budapest, end in Amsterdam.  Will be traveling on the Danube.  We made reservations last fall, so I can't even remember all the cities/towns we stop at. It is 16 days, I think, which is almost too long for me, but we did get a super price, so threw the kids into it also.
> I am not really into large cruiselines, but these river cruises, with about 120 passengers, are wonderful.
> Altdesigner--I am not worried about the light color on the Longchamp, as it made a trip before, and still looks almost pristine.  Who would have guessed?  I can wear a top once, and have a spot on it! I'm glad you received some good advice on taking care of your new Rogue.  The second picture you posted was wonderful--what a beautiful color combination.


I love it...absolutely use this Longchamp! Save the money and buy something special on your trip. 
What a wonderful family trip! Every time I watched Downton Abbey they always showed a Viking Cruise commercial, I believe that is a river cruise also. Looked so inviting...made me want to book a cruise!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Since Cilifene asked, I will put a plug in for the river cruise line we love--Uniworld. This will be our 4th one, and this time we begin in Budapest, end in Amsterdam.  Will be traveling on the Danube.  We made reservations last fall, so I can't even remember all the cities/towns we stop at. It is 16 days, I think, which is almost too long for me, but we did get a super price, so threw the kids into it also.
> I am not really into large cruiselines, but these river cruises, with about 120 passengers, are wonderful.
> Altdesigner--I am not worried about the light color on the Longchamp, as it made a trip before, and still looks almost pristine.  Who would have guessed?  I can wear a top once, and have a spot on it! I'm glad you received some good advice on taking care of your new Rogue.  The second picture you posted was wonderful--what a beautiful color combination.



It sounds very wonderful and with the kids too ....enjoy dear! 



skyqueen said:


> I love it...absolutely use this Longchamp! *Save the money and buy something special on your trip. *
> What a wonderful family trip! Every time I watched Downton Abbey they always showed a Viking Cruise commercial, I believe that is a river cruise also. Looked so inviting...made me want to book a cruise!



Agree..


----------



## Shelby33

AtlDesigner said:


> Sooooo ..... this just happened:
> View attachment 3310431



Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Oh Izzy, I didn't think that at all!  It is true, however, that the chalk is not a true white and looks different in different lighting. Whatever it is ... still white enough to me to be scary!! [emoji4]
> 
> I'm attempting to go into work for a few hours today, so must run.  Fingers crossed I survive!




I haven't carried anything in the white range in years so I wonder what I will do with mine as well. My daughter is already using her chalk bag and so far no problems. Good luck today at work!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Well, I am fixated on what carry on type handbag to take to Europe.  I talked to my(hah) mentor, 26 yr old dear daughter, asking her what she is taking.  She usually takes a Vera Bradley overnight carry-on, but I said what handbag?  She remembered seeing a Rebbecca Minkoff backpack when she was with me, at Saks.  Of course, I had no memory.  A backpack is not on my radar, especially Minkoff.  She thinks it will be perfect for her.  Me?  She said what about the Longchamp I took last time.  Well, should't I be tired of it?  This time, whatever I take on the plane, will not be what I wear out and about.  I want to take my smaller bags.  Anyway, I said, I think I will sell the Longchamp on ebay.  So, as I took a look at it, I thought, this is pretty, and for just the plane travel, why do I want to get anything else?  I guess I fell in love with it again.  Once again, my daughter is my mentor!
> 
> View attachment 3310835


Oh, barbee, you should definitely take this on the plane. It is a real "statement" bag with the beautiful design on the bottom. It looks like a French Impressionist painting! I know you're not going to use it as a handbag, but if your cruise is going to stop in a caty at some point and you wanted to carry a second bag (to do a little shopping? Hmmmm?) you could for sure carry this.

Your trip sounds wonderful!


----------



## nascar fan

AtlDesigner said:


> Oops, here's another photo. The old zebra fabric on the pillows is dark brown and ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310616


nice!


----------



## nascar fan

19flowers said:


> wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.


pretty bag!


----------



## barbee

So I really like the "shopping from my own closet" scenario!  Unfortunately, the Furla tote I ordered came today, and yes, it was "nice", but actually reminded me(just a little) of my Rockstud, which I sure had not planned on using on the plane.  And it had a closure, unlike the Furla.  So back it goes.  If I had not had anything like it, I probably would have loved it to knock around.  Yay for the Longchamp!
Then, with my new interest in the Fendi By the Way bag, due to Meg and Elaine, what did I see on Myhabit today?  A pretty blue one, but it was a large.  I tried to justify the size, but from what I have read on the forum, the small is plenty big.  That devil in me said "you could order it, and just send it back..." but the devil lost.  I don't need a new bag now.  I have a difficult time getting myself to switch from one to another, which actually means I love most of what I have.
I did see the pic of the backback my daughter had liked, and it is a stunner...for her.  White, with fringe, a backpack that I know would receive compliments.  So I searched on line, found Amazon had a few, at a much better price, and that devil said " order it, free shipping, no cost to send back" and this time the devil won.  I enabled her, so she ordered.  Remember, she is a miser, so getting her to spend money is not easy.
Lastly, I shopped a little today.  Needed the dreaded new lipstick, which is like trying on bathing suits.  When I saw the SA walking toward me, I was the deer in the headlights--she looked like the last person on earth I wanted to deal with. Can't really describe her, as I would not want to offend anyone, but I will say, she was just ...different. However, my first try for a lipstick color was a success, but, of course it was out of stock.  This always happens to me.  I came home and ordered it, so I  was a happy clam.
I also bought 2 new coffee mugs at Pottery Barn.  I can't count how many mugs we have in our house.  I would not win the count on handbags, but I bet I could on coffee mugs.  These do bring me joy.  And the daughter is coming for Easter, so we will use.  End of story.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I forgot Coach had an online article about the woman who restores the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry Meg. I have been to the dentist 3 times in 2 weeks and that is enough for me but does not compare to your situation. Feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> I love visiting London as well Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice!


Thank you, Izzy. I'm on the mend. It has taken a full week to be okay. So naturally I go back to the dentist on Tuesday. 


oreo713 said:


> I can feel your pain Meg....I am still going through major dental restorative work that I started months ago.  Too much $$$ and too much pain,
> Ice helps...
> Feel better my friend.


Thanks, Oreo. I'm sorry you have to go through the dental stuff. 


AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you Meg. I hope you feel better soon!


Thank you. I'm better for the moment.


AtlDesigner said:


> Hi Everyone - I'm having trouble going back to find where everyone said welcome to me and hoped I felt better. Thank you!  I think this is a pretty neat place on TPF and you are all so very nice.
> 
> Hope you're all sound asleep and not addled with insomnia like moi.
> 
> Sweet dreams!



I am sure our group has plenty of us with insomnia on a regular basis. I don't usually have a hard time getting to sleep it's staying asleep that is the problem.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> It's beautiful congrats, and a nice size this new pm ...





nascar fan said:


> pretty bag!



thanks Cilifene and nas!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> So I really like the "shopping from my own closet" scenario!  Unfortunately, the Furla tote I ordered came today, and yes, it was "nice", but actually reminded me(just a little) of my Rockstud, which I sure had not planned on using on the plane.  And it had a closure, unlike the Furla.  So back it goes.  If I had not had anything like it, I probably would have loved it to knock around.  Yay for the Longchamp!
> Then, with my new interest in the Fendi By the Way bag, due to Meg and Elaine, what did I see on Myhabit today?  A pretty blue one, but it was a large.  I tried to justify the size, but from what I have read on the forum, the small is plenty big.  That devil in me said "you could order it, and just send it back..." but the devil lost.  I don't need a new bag now.  I have a difficult time getting myself to switch from one to another, which actually means I love most of what I have.
> I did see the pic of the backback my daughter had liked, and it is a stunner...for her.  White, with fringe, a backpack that I know would receive compliments.  So I searched on line, found Amazon had a few, at a much better price, and that devil said " order it, free shipping, no cost to send back" and this time the devil won.  I enabled her, so she ordered.  Remember, she is a miser, so getting her to spend money is not easy.
> Lastly, I shopped a little today.  Needed the dreaded new lipstick, which is like trying on bathing suits.  When I saw the SA walking toward me, I was the deer in the headlights--she looked like the last person on earth I wanted to deal with. Can't really describe her, as I would not want to offend anyone, but I will say, she was just ...different. However, my first try for a lipstick color was a success, but, of course it was out of stock.  This always happens to me.  I came home and ordered it, so I  was a happy clam.
> I also bought 2 new coffee mugs at Pottery Barn.  I can't count how many mugs we have in our house.  I would not win the count on handbags, but I bet I could on coffee mugs.  These do bring me joy.  And the daughter is coming for Easter, so we will use.  End of story.




I have the first by the way released and at that time it was only offered in the large size and called Grande Bauletto. It is a very light weight bad and not a true large bag in my opinion. Because of the way it's made it does hold  a large amount if one chooses to do so. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is a terrible photo but you get the idea. I also have a Mulberry in a color close to this so one of them goes soon. Again, a horrible picture that was done tonight and does not do the bag justice.


----------



## megt10

19flowers said:


> wanted to share my new bag -- LV Capucines PM in Cobalt/Fuchsia.   The PM is a new size in this bag -- I know Elaine has the Capu BB in Rubis (and it is gorgeous!).   The Cobalt/Fuchsia has a beautiful fuchsia leather lining.


The bag is beautiful. Congratulations.


AtlDesigner said:


> Thanks Barbee. I started a new antibiotic yesterday that should help. I am definitely feeling better.
> You are so sweet to ask!



I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## megt10

AtlDesigner said:


> Ha!  It does!  My immediate reaction was it was too small, but I rather like how it "fits" me.  I fully expected not to like it based on photos alone, but I was so tempted after all of your posts ... and dear Barbee for sending the promo code ....
> 
> In other words, I think this is all of your fault! [emoji4]


I love the look of the bag. Is it heavy?


Izzy48 said:


> Oh my goodness! I saw this same bag when I picked up mine and it its gorgeous. I think prettier than mine. I also think your picture makes it look a little white but it is a true chalk. Just gorgeous and the size is perfect for me.
> 
> As to what to do with the leather. I used Cadillac cream on mine and I have used the same cream on my Mulberry bags and multiple other brands. Happy I did because I was caught in the rain today. However, mine is the mineral color but it looked beautiful with it. The hardware doesn't bother me because I have several bags with as much hardware. Hope you like it and glad you feel better.
> 
> View attachment 3310576
> 
> 
> As you can see the leather looks great.


Your bag is beautiful too, Izzy. Glad nothing happened to it with the rain.


AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you for the recommendation!  Do you treat your bags immediately?
> 
> I think the color differences make them seem like two different bags!  I will post another (badly taken) photo where I plopped it down to take a photo showing the handles upright. I can't figure out if this bag wants to be slouchy or more structured. I guess that's the beauty of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - you all are so sweet. I would not have even looked twice at this bag without seeing it first here!



The blessing and the curse of tpf, so many things you never knew you absolutely had to have.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Well, I am fixated on what carry on type handbag to take to Europe.  I talked to my(hah) mentor, 26 yr old dear daughter, asking her what she is taking.  She usually takes a Vera Bradley overnight carry-on, but I said what handbag?  She remembered seeing a Rebbecca Minkoff backpack when she was with me, at Saks.  Of course, I had no memory.  A backpack is not on my radar, especially Minkoff.  She thinks it will be perfect for her.  Me?  She said what about the Longchamp I took last time.  Well, should't I be tired of it?  This time, whatever I take on the plane, will not be what I wear out and about.  I want to take my smaller bags.  Anyway, I said, I think I will sell the Longchamp on ebay.  So, as I took a look at it, I thought, this is pretty, and for just the plane travel, why do I want to get anything else?  I guess I fell in love with it again.  Once again, my daughter is my mentor!
> 
> View attachment 3310835


Perfect for your trip which sounds so wonderful.


skyqueen said:


> I love it...absolutely use this Longchamp! Save the money and buy something special on your trip.
> What a wonderful family trip! Every time I watched Downton Abbey they always showed a Viking Cruise commercial, I believe that is a river cruise also. Looked so inviting...made me want to book a cruise!


Me too. Would have if DH didn't always say how seasick he gets.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Perfect for your trip which sounds so wonderful.
> 
> Me too. Would have if DH didn't always say how seasick he gets.


 
Meg, these boats are SMALL.  They really don't travel very fast--it's not like the open sea.
Take a look:  uniworld.com   
I hope your next week at the dentist is easier than your last visits. My DH is getting a new crown, and this week the dentist  didn't like the slight change  in my 40+ year old bridge. In this case I don't want new and better--just want to keep the old status quo.  I'll be carefree for 6 months, then reassess. I can't even imagine how one takes a bridge off that has been "glued" in for 40 yrs. And I understand dentists are at a premium now.  My husband is good friends with our dentist, and he was looking for a part time dentist--just routine stuff.  We had a husband/wife dentist move next door to us, and they have kids, bought a practice about 45 minutes away.  When my husband told our dentist, he said he would love to have the wife for part time, and would give my husband a $5000 finders fee.  They were not interested.  And our dentist is all of 5 minutes from our house!  So I believe that is the profession to be in!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I have the first by the way released and at that time it was only offered in the large size and called Grande Bauletto. It is a very light weight bad and not a true large bag in my opinion. Because of the way it's made it does hold  a large amount if one chooses to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311696
> 
> 
> This is a terrible photo but you get the idea. I also have a Mulberry in a color close to this so one of them goes soon. Again, a horrible picture that was done tonight and does not do the bag justice.


 
Izzy, you seem to have most every bag!  It is a very pretty--are you not using it much?  Too many bags, too little time.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I have the first by the way released and at that time it was only offered in the large size and called Grande Bauletto. It is a very light weight bad and not a true large bag in my opinion. Because of the way it's made it does hold  a large amount if one chooses to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311696
> 
> 
> This is a terrible photo but you get the idea. I also have a Mulberry in a color close to this so one of them goes soon. Again, a horrible picture that was done tonight and does not do the bag justice.


I remember this bag. Always loved the color.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Izzy. I'm on the mend. It has taken a full week to be okay. So naturally I go back to the dentist on Tuesday.
> 
> Thanks, Oreo. I'm sorry you have to go through the dental stuff.
> 
> Thank you. I'm better for the moment.
> 
> 
> I am sure our group has plenty of us with insomnia on a regular basis. I don't usually have a hard time getting to sleep it's staying asleep that is the problem.


Glad you're feeling better. I agree...staying asleep is the trick. 



megt10 said:


> The blessing and the curse of tpf, so many things you never knew you absolutely had to have.


LOL! Perfectly said!


----------



## oreo713

I am sure our group has plenty of us with insomnia on a regular basis. I don't usually have a hard time getting to sleep it's staying asleep that is the problem.
Glad you're feeling better. I agree...staying asleep is the trick. 

Has anyone here figured it out yet?  I'm like the walking dead.  It's amazing that I can function.  Ambien puts me to sleep, but I'm up within 2 hours.  A glass of wine does the same ( I enjoy it more than the Ambien...lol)  .  It's amazing how men do not have the same problem with staying asleep....perhaps it's hormonal


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, you seem to have most every bag!  It is a very pretty--are you not using it much?  Too many bags, too little time.



No, I haven't used it all that much because  I just have too many bags.  I have it out now and put my things in it. Such a light weight bag with beautiful leather so I need to carry it.  When I started looking not only did I have a Mulberry Willow tote almost the same color which is a favorite so I can't see selling it. Also, a beautiful Gucci I had forgotten about. All in all  it means two of the three have to go so I will decide in the near future. I thought I had sold all my Gucci but obviously I haven't.

The picture is the Willow tote and I tried to post one of the Gucci because it is a small shoulder bag and very sharp looking but it wouldn't upload it.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> No, I haven't used it all that much because  I just have too many bags.  I have it out now and put my things in it. Such a light weight bag with beautiful leather so I need to carry it.  When I started looking not only did I have a Mulberry Willow tote almost the same color which is a favorite so I can't see selling it. Also, a beautiful Gucci I had forgotten about. All in all  it means two of the three have to go so I will decide in the near future. I thought I had sold all my Gucci but obviously I haven't.
> 
> *The picture is the Willow tote* and I tried to post one of the Gucci because it is a small shoulder bag and very sharp looking but it wouldn't upload it.


That Mulberry willow is such a pretty shade, Izzy. Is it taupe, like my Mulberry Bayswater Double-zip?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> No, I haven't used it all that much because  I just have too many bags.  I have it out now and put my things in it. Such a light weight bag with beautiful leather so I need to carry it.  When I started looking not only did I have a Mulberry Willow tote almost the same color which is a favorite so I can't see selling it. Also, a beautiful Gucci I had forgotten about. All in all  it means two of the three have to go so I will decide in the near future. I thought I had sold all my Gucci but obviously I haven't.
> 
> The picture is the Willow tote and I tried to post one of the Gucci because it is a small shoulder bag and very sharp looking but it wouldn't upload it.


 
 I think the Willow tote is a classic.  I would not sell it. But then the Fendi is great also.  Just don't know if we should keep bags we hardly ever use. If we can't rotate, there must be a reason. ??


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That Mulberry willow is such a pretty shade, Izzy. Is it taupe, like my Mulberry Bayswater Double-zip?





barbee said:


> I think the Willow tote is a classic.  I would not sell it. But then the Fendi is great also.  Just don't know if we should keep bags we hardly ever use. If we can't rotate, there must be a reason. ??



Elaine due to the difference in the leather mine is a little lighter with a soft pink tone in softer lights. Your DZ is polished goat isn't it? If not, it may be the exact color. I have always admired your DZ.

Barbee, I think the reason I have never successfully rotated is I have too many bags. There is absolutely no reason for me to have bought 3 bags close to the same color.  I spoke with my daughter and I am going to loan her the Fendi for a while, keep the Mulberry because of the beauty of the leather and sell the Gucci.  I have a woman who has bought a lot of my bags and I sent her an email and she is going to take it.  None of the three bags even have a scratch on them so it's time I use what I have.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine due to the difference in the leather mine is a little lighter with a soft pink tone in softer lights. Your DZ is polished goat isn't it? If not, it may be the exact color. I have always admired your DZ.
> 
> Barbee, I think the reason I have never successfully rotated is I have too many bags. There is absolutely no reason for me to have bought 3 bags close to the same color.  I spoke with my daughter and I am going to loan her the Fendi for a while, keep the Mulberry because of the beauty of the leather and sell the Gucci.  I have a woman who has bought a lot of my bags and I sent her an email and she is going to take it.  None of the three bags even have a scratch on them so it's time I use what I have.



Izzy, how many bags do you have? - I see a tendency to minimize ones bag collection at the moment and not only here  
Actually, I returned the SDJ baby size cause I wasn't 100% sure about the size - I'm not getting the small size though it doesn't fit my lifestyle. And I've sold my Alma and Twinset......


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Izzy, how many bags do you have? - I see a tendency to minimize ones bag collection at the moment and not only here
> Actually, I returned the SDJ baby size cause I wasn't 100% sure about the size - I'm not getting the small size though it doesn't fit my lifestyle. And I've sold my Alma and Twinset......



Cilifene,    What bag is on your radar now?   I still love my Twinset/Twice, but only use it when going to a movie, auctions, some restaurants, etc., just take it when I don't want to carry a larger, nicer bag.     Will be watching this thread to see your new bag....I know you must be thinking of something fabulous!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> No, I haven't used it all that much because  I just have too many bags.  I have it out now and put my things in it. Such a light weight bag with beautiful leather so I need to carry it.  When I started looking not only did I have a Mulberry Willow tote almost the same color which is a favorite so I can't see selling it. Also, a beautiful Gucci I had forgotten about. All in all  it means two of the three have to go so I will decide in the near future. I thought I had sold all my Gucci but obviously I haven't.
> 
> The picture is the Willow tote and I tried to post one of the Gucci because it is a small shoulder bag and very sharp looking but it wouldn't upload it.


Here you go...love this Gucci! 
Very unique and a terrific neutral color...Don't sell!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Izzy, how many bags do you have? - I see a tendency to minimize ones bag collection at the moment and not only here
> Actually, I returned the SDJ baby size cause I wasn't 100% sure about the size - I'm not getting the small size though it doesn't fit my lifestyle. And I've sold my Alma and Twinset......


Not the Twinset! [emoji22]


----------



## skyqueen

For those who celebrate...HAPPY EASTER! [emoji120][emoji72][emoji255][emoji178][emoji92][emoji214]


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Izzy, how many bags do you have? - I see a tendency to minimize ones bag collection at the moment and not only here
> Actually, I returned the SDJ baby size cause I wasn't 100% sure about the size - I'm not getting the small size though it doesn't fit my lifestyle. And I've sold my Alma and Twinset......



I thought I had 27 left but it seems a few more. Frankly, it embarrasses me to think I have spent this money on things I don't use. That doesn't even count the ones I have owned or given my daughter. I can't possibly carry that many bags so more have to go. My goal is to get down to  about 5 to 10 bags maximum.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...love this Gucci!
> Very unique and a terrific neutral color...Don't sell!



Not certain how you got the picture up when I couldn't but that is it. The top is the bamboo and the bottom of the bag is beautifully done. It is a runway bag and for its size expensive particularly when I purchased it. The color is a true camel and I don't think I can keep it because of its small size. More than  likely the reason I had it put aside is I remember my daughter didn't like it and it colored my opinion of the bag.I remember thinking I wish I had purchased it in red. I have already contacted the woman and sent pictures and she agreed to the price so I have to sell or claim sellers remorse . I gave her my word so I have to sell,


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,    What bag is on your radar now?   I still love my Twinset/Twice, but only use it when going to a movie, auctions, some restaurants, etc., just take it when I don't want to carry a larger, nicer bag.     Will be watching this thread to see your new bag....I know you must be thinking of something fabulous!!!



It sure is a very nice and easy to use bag. Thanks dear, though I'm not sure you think the one under my radar is faboulus.. :giggles: I'll reveal it next week I think.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...love this Gucci!
> Very unique and a terrific neutral color...Don't sell!



I love this one ...love tassles!  ...DH hate them


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Not the Twinset! [emoji22]



Yes the Twinset - SQ, i had to let it go couldn't live with the gold hw ..



skyqueen said:


> For those who celebrate...HAPPY EASTER! [emoji120][emoji72][emoji255][emoji178][emoji92][emoji214]



Thanks ...Happy Easter from me too...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I thought I had 27 left but it seems a few more. Frankly, it embarrasses me to think I have spent this money on things I don't use. That doesn't even count the ones I have owned or given my daughter. I can't possibly carry that many bags so more have to go. My goal is to get down to  about 5 to 10 bags maximum.



Don't be embarrassed dear! we've all (almost all) bought many many bags over the years. It'll be fun to see what bags you'll end up keeping


----------



## nascar fan

skyqueen said:


> For those who celebrate...HAPPY EASTER! [emoji120][emoji72][emoji255][emoji178][emoji92][emoji214]


Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> I thought I had 27 left but it seems a few more. Frankly, it embarrasses me to think I have spent this money on things I don't use. That doesn't even count the ones I have owned or given my daughter. I can't possibly carry that many bags so more have to go. My goal is to get down to  about 5 to 10 bags maximum.


Izzy, I too am embarrassed by my bag buying.  
I will not buy another one until at least fall/winter.  Someone please remind me every so often that I said that!


----------



## ElainePG

On an entirely different topic... get your lipstick out of your bag and look at the tip. Then take this personality quiz! 

I'm not sure how accurate it is. Hint: My lipstick shape doesn't match my personality AT ALL!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> It sure is a very nice and easy to use bag. Thanks dear, though I'm not sure you think the one under my radar is faboulus.. :giggles: I'll reveal it next week I think.


Looking forward to seeing your new treasure, cilifene!


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...love this Gucci!
> Very unique and a terrific neutral color...Don't sell!



Love this!


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> Izzy, I too am embarrassed by my bag buying.
> I will not buy another one until at least fall/winter.  Someone please remind me every so often that I said that!



Someone apparently needs to reming us but at least you use yours!!!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> For those who celebrate...HAPPY EASTER! [emoji120][emoji72][emoji255][emoji178][emoji92][emoji214]



Thanks Sky, I missed this but I am back!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> On an entirely different topic... get your lipstick out of your bag and look at the tip. Then take this personality quiz!
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate it is. Hint: My lipstick shape doesn't match my personality AT ALL!!!!!


Well, it seems very accurate for me! I did a self check, by looking at the other descriptions to see if they seemed to be me, and they were not.  Exciting--no!  Adventurous--no!  and on and on.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I have the first by the way released and at that time it was only offered in the large size and called Grande Bauletto. It is a very light weight bad and not a true large bag in my opinion. Because of the way it's made it does hold  a large amount if one chooses to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311696
> 
> 
> This is a terrible photo but you get the idea. I also have a Mulberry in a color close to this so one of them goes soon. Again, a horrible picture that was done tonight and does not do the bag justice.


The bag is very pretty. I'm just now getting back after a few days away and trying to catch up.


barbee said:


> Meg, these boats are SMALL.  They really don't travel very fast--it's not like the open sea.
> Take a look:  uniworld.com
> I hope your next week at the dentist is easier than your last visits. My DH is getting a new crown, and this week the dentist  didn't like the slight change  in my 40+ year old bridge. In this case I don't want new and better--just want to keep the old status quo.  I'll be carefree for 6 months, then reassess. I can't even imagine how one takes a bridge off that has been "glued" in for 40 yrs. And I understand dentists are at a premium now.  My husband is good friends with our dentist, and he was looking for a part time dentist--just routine stuff.  We had a husband/wife dentist move next door to us, and they have kids, bought a practice about 45 minutes away.  When my husband told our dentist, he said he would love to have the wife for part time, and would give my husband a $5000 finders fee.  They were not interested.  And our dentist is all of 5 minutes from our house!  So I believe that is the profession to be in!


DH says any boat is out for him. Few things he is adamant about so I will just accept it.
I got my bridge today. They had to numb the area as my gum and cheek are still quite sore. My old bridge was 25 years old I think and it took drilling, pounding and prying to get it off. A lot of all the above. It is to be avoided if possible. I also finally got my cleaning and a gum resection of my front left tooth. More pain but now the gum line is even for both teeth. I'm going to suck it up and get the lumineers done on my top teeth to start. It is much more involved than I thought it would be. It will involve replacing my front capped tooth and resurfacing several other teeth. Seeing how white my new bridge is and that is the shade we are shooting for I am scared but excited to get it done. Unfortunately it will be more than the couple of visits I read about. Just hoping not to look scary in the meantime or run into any other issues. 
Yes, dentistry is quite lucrative.


skyqueen said:


> Glad you're feeling better. I agree...staying asleep is the trick.
> 
> 
> LOL! Perfectly said!





oreo713 said:


> I am sure our group has plenty of us with insomnia on a regular basis. I don't usually have a hard time getting to sleep it's staying asleep that is the problem.
> Glad you're feeling better. I agree...staying asleep is the trick.
> 
> Has anyone here figured it out yet?  I'm like the walking dead.  It's amazing that I can function.  Ambien puts me to sleep, but I'm up within 2 hours.  A glass of wine does the same ( I enjoy it more than the Ambien...lol)  .  It's amazing how men do not have the same problem with staying asleep....perhaps it's hormonal



You can send me the ambien. I believe it has a lot to do with hormones. No clue why.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> No, I haven't used it all that much because  I just have too many bags.  I have it out now and put my things in it. Such a light weight bag with beautiful leather so I need to carry it.  When I started looking not only did I have a Mulberry Willow tote almost the same color which is a favorite so I can't see selling it. Also, a beautiful Gucci I had forgotten about. All in all  it means two of the three have to go so I will decide in the near future. I thought I had sold all my Gucci but obviously I haven't.
> 
> The picture is the Willow tote and I tried to post one of the Gucci because it is a small shoulder bag and very sharp looking but it wouldn't upload it.



I am starting to carry each bag I am thinking of getting rid of for a couple of days. Some bags are just not me anymore. Others are too heavy, too big or for whatever reason I like the look of them but just don't enjoy carrying them. Some bags just don't feel comfortable on my shoulder anymore. Then they get put in the downstairs closet. If still no regrets then it's time that they find someone who will love them the way I once did. Since I think there's a new bag in my future several more need to go. I still haven't done anything from the last time I said that . I mean it this time though. I highly recommend trying the carrying the bag for a few days if you are on the fence. I have 4 that have made it to the closet so far.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I think the Willow tote is a classic.  I would not sell it. But then the Fendi is great also.  Just don't know if we should keep bags we hardly ever use. If we can't rotate, there must be a reason. ??


I have a few bags I hardly ever use but keep them for certain events. Though for the most part I agree if I am not putting it in rotation there is a reason and probably should go. Sadly, some of the reasons are that I just don't go as many places as I used to go. We don't even go to shul very often anymore. Tomorrow I need to do so more cleaning out of bags and shoes. 


Izzy48 said:


> Elaine due to the difference in the leather mine is a little lighter with a soft pink tone in softer lights. Your DZ is polished goat isn't it? If not, it may be the exact color. I have always admired your DZ.
> 
> Barbee, I think the reason I have never successfully rotated is I have too many bags. There is absolutely no reason for me to have bought 3 bags close to the same color.  I spoke with my daughter and I am going to loan her the Fendi for a while, keep the Mulberry because of the beauty of the leather and sell the Gucci.  I have a woman who has bought a lot of my bags and I sent her an email and she is going to take it.  None of the three bags even have a scratch on them so it's time I use what I have.


That's great that you have a buyer for the bag. I don't mind having bags similar in color if the style is different. Some colors just really call to me. 


Cilifene said:


> Izzy, how many bags do you have? - I see a tendency to minimize ones bag collection at the moment and not only here
> Actually, I returned the SDJ baby size cause I wasn't 100% sure about the size - I'm not getting the small size though it doesn't fit my lifestyle. And I've sold my Alma and Twinset......


I admire your  minimalist attitude. While I may never get there I have downsized and continue to strive for progress not perfection.


sky queen said:


> Here you go...love this Gucci!
> Very unique and a terrific neutral color...Don't sell!


Love it.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> It sure is a very nice and easy to use bag. Thanks dear, though I'm not sure you think the one under my radar is faboulus.. :giggles: I'll reveal it next week I think.



 looking forward to it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> On an entirely different topic... get your lipstick out of your bag and look at the tip. Then take this personality quiz!
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate it is. Hint: My lipstick shape doesn't match my personality AT ALL!!!!!



I have a thing for lipstick and probably have every type of tip, though I mostly use lipgloss. My goal is to use a lipstick that I can put on once and it pretty much stays in place hence the flat tip. Then lipgloss the rest of the day as needed/ remembered.


----------



## AtlDesigner

ElainePG said:


> On an entirely different topic... get your lipstick out of your bag and look at the tip. Then take this personality quiz!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate it is. Hint: My lipstick shape doesn't match my personality AT ALL!!!!!




Sharp-angled/curved tip!  But not sure I like being the center of attention that much.


----------



## Marisaa

Izzy48 said:


> I have the first by the way released and at that time it was only offered in the large size and called Grande Bauletto. It is a very light weight bad and not a true large bag in my opinion. Because of the way it's made it does hold  a large amount if one chooses to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311696
> 
> 
> This is a terrible photo but you get the idea. I also have a Mulberry in a color close to this so one of them goes soon. Again, a horrible picture that was done tonight and does not do the bag justice.


I love this bag! What brand is this? ( please, forgive my ignorance)
Sorry, found the brand name. Oh, its a winner!


----------



## oreo713

I hope the rest of your dental work is relatively painless and goes smoothly and quickly.  I can sympathize as I know firsthand this is not fun, painless, nor inexpensive.  I just had to have 6 front caps replaced after 12 years.  I was not expecting the extra expense especially since this is not covered by my dental plan and needs to be done correctly and cannot be delayed.

.  





megt10 said:


> The bag is very pretty. I'm just now getting back after a few days away and trying to catch up.
> 
> DH says any boat is out for him. Few things he is adamant about so I will just accept it.
> I got my bridge today. They had to numb the area as my gum and cheek are still quite sore. My old bridge was 25 years old I think and it took drilling, pounding and prying to get it off. A lot of all the above. It is to be avoided if possible. I also finally got my cleaning and a gum resection of my front left tooth. More pain but now the gum line is even for both teeth. I'm going to suck it up and get the lumineers done on my top teeth to start. It is much more involved than I thought it would be. It will involve replacing my front capped tooth and resurfacing several other teeth. Seeing how white my new bridge is and that is the shade we are shooting for I am scared but excited to get it done. Unfortunately it will be more than the couple of visits I read about. Just hoping not to look scary in the meantime or run into any other issues.
> Yes, dentistry is quite lucrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can send me the ambien. I believe it has a lot to do with hormones. No clue why.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I am starting to carry each bag I am thinking of getting rid of for a couple of days. Some bags are just not me anymore. Others are too heavy, too big or for whatever reason I like the look of them but just don't enjoy carrying them. Some bags just don't feel comfortable on my shoulder anymore. Then they get put in the downstairs closet. If still no regrets then it's time that they find someone who will love them the way I once did. Since I think there's a new bag in my future several more need to go. I still haven't done anything from the last time I said that . I mean it this time though. I highly recommend trying the carrying the bag for a few days if you are on the fence. I have 4 that have made it to the closet so far.



I hope you're not considering the blue Chanel with the crossbody strap!!  That one is one of my favorites!!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I hope you're not considering the blue Chanel with the crossbody strap!!  That one is one of my favorites!!



That is one of mine too. I have a friend that I sold several Chanel bags to and she asks about it every time and I always say no. The only thing that I don't like about that bag is that it doesn't have much of a base at the bottom so it doesn't stand upright. Though that's probably the reason it lays so nicely against the shoulder or cross body. I have a large/medium boy bag I'm going to be wearing to see how I feel about her. Love the leather on that one as its softer and made of goatskin so much lighter weight. Plus I bought it while on vacation in Vegas. Though since then have only worn it a few times. See so hard to choose especially when any sentimental value is added to the equation.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> That is one of mine too. I have a friend that I sold several Chanel bags to and she asks about it every time and I always say no. The only thing that I don't like about that bag is that it doesn't have much of a base at the bottom so it doesn't stand upright. Though that's probably the reason it lays so nicely against the shoulder or cross body. I have a large/medium boy bag I'm going to be wearing to see how I feel about her. Love the leather on that one as its softer and made of goatskin so much lighter weight. Plus I bought it while on vacation in Vegas. Though since then have only worn it a few times. See so hard to choose especially when any sentimental value is added to the equation.



The blue one is a winner.  It's a "forever" bag.


----------



## AtlDesigner

megt10 said:


> The bag is very pretty. I'm just now getting back after a few days away and trying to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> DH says any boat is out for him. Few things he is adamant about so I will just accept it.
> 
> I got my bridge today. They had to numb the area as my gum and cheek are still quite sore. My old bridge was 25 years old I think and it took drilling, pounding and prying to get it off. A lot of all the above. It is to be avoided if possible. I also finally got my cleaning and a gum resection of my front left tooth. More pain but now the gum line is even for both teeth. I'm going to suck it up and get the lumineers done on my top teeth to start. It is much more involved than I thought it would be. It will involve replacing my front capped tooth and resurfacing several other teeth. Seeing how white my new bridge is and that is the shade we are shooting for I am scared but excited to get it done. Unfortunately it will be more than the couple of visits I read about. Just hoping not to look scary in the meantime or run into any other issues.
> 
> Yes, dentistry is quite lucrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can send me the ambien. I believe it has a lot to do with hormones. No clue why.




So sorry you're having to go through all of this work. All I could think reading that is - Thank God dental work can be done!  I know that's no consolation at all - but hopefully you'll be thrilled with the outcome. Hang in there.  I hope it goes quickly for you.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Hi everyone. Having trouble on my phone this evening with this app, so this is a "catchall" post to thank all of you for your well wishes and messages. I'm so new here and have been quite touched by your thoughtfulness and concern. I'm back at work, but get so tired!  Finally finished the awful antibiotic I was on (yippee), but am here in bed, can't sleep (chronic insomniac) and one of my ears is throbbing. I declare it's always something!

In other news ..... Friday morning when I left for work for the first time in over two weeks, I realized after I slung my bags into my car, that I would never be able to take my new white/black Rogue bag to work. My daughter thought it was hilarious that I purchased a white bag - and one of my employees reminded me about the time I ran over a bag with my desk chair. (I only ran over a corner. I may have also run over straps of more than one).  Due to my work, I've also almost always carried tote bags and sometimes accompanied by a small crossbody so I can be hands-free. (I also tend to carry as much as a bag will allow, so smaller is often better for me, especially if I'm attending an event or dinner in the evening). 

While lying on the sofa and perusing TPF and reading about the Rogue, I sort of got caught up in the wave of the Coach sale ... and convinced myself how chic a white and black bag could be ... and that I would just have to learn to be careful. I also have realized that while I surprised myself by liking the Rogue, I have been buying several bags at a similar or lesser price range, instead of waiting to get something I would truly love.  So ..... the handsome white and black Rogue is going to be returned.  I'm a little sad, but it's the right thing for me.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Upon the realization that I cannot be trusted to keep a white work bag looking good (though I think I can manage to not run over them anymore - ha!), I needed to search for something much more practical.  So I have researched the heck out of several purses!  Everything I really wanted is more than I feel like I should be spending right now (we have a building that needs a new roof and we are renovating it too), but I happened to stumble on a "pre-loved" (sounds so much nicer than "used") LV Pallas Noir on eBay from a great seller and negotiated it to half of the current retail price. [emoji4]

I love the bag, the shape, the side magnetic pockets, the touch of black, treated handles, shoulder strap - and if it wears like the small LV Danube I ran over, the coated canvas will serve me well. I feel like I've made a good choice for me - and my current lifestyle. I'm secretly tickled over the Monogram canvas which surprises me greatly, as I used to feel that everyone in Atlanta carried a monogram LV, but it's very durable and this bag just seems "right."

In my research, however, I learned I am STILL in love with the Chanel Boy (have a client with three so I see one quite regularly), the new Gucci Marmont bags (esp with the striped webbing and chain strap) .... Celine .... Fendi .... Mulberry .... and the list goes on .... and Barbee - I'm completely eating my words about Hermes and need to stop reading about them.  Maybe I will find a used one wayyyyyy in the future ... but I am happy for now.  

So that's my saga!  Thank you for indulging me. [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I am starting to carry each bag I am thinking of getting rid of for a couple of days. Some bags are just not me anymore. Others are too heavy, too big or for whatever reason I like the look of them but just don't enjoy carrying them. Some bags just don't feel comfortable on my shoulder anymore. Then they get put in the downstairs closet. If still no regrets then it's time that they find someone who will love them the way I once did. Since I think there's a new bag in my future several more need to go. I still haven't done anything from the last time I said that . I mean it this time though. I highly recommend trying the carrying the bag for a few days if you are on the fence. I have 4 that have made it to the closet so far.



Good idea Meg so I think I will adopt your weed out procedure. Thank you!


----------



## Izzy48

Marisaa said:


> I love this bag! What brand is this? ( please, forgive my ignorance)
> Sorry, found the brand name. Oh, its a winner!



That bag is still sold in about the same color. The picture is horrible because I made it at night, took all the stuffing out and just let it sit there without adjusting the sides. It actually does not droop.


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> Upon the realization that I cannot be trusted to keep a white work bag looking good (though I think I can manage to not run over them anymore - ha!), I needed to search for something much more practical.  So I have researched the heck out of several purses!  Everything I really wanted is more than I feel like I should be spending right now (we have a building that needs a new roof and we are renovating it too), but I happened to stumble on a "pre-loved" (sounds so much nicer than "used") LV Pallas Noir on eBay from a great seller and negotiated it to half of the current retail price. [emoji4]
> 
> I love the bag, the shape, the side magnetic pockets, the touch of black, treated handles, shoulder strap - and if it wears like the small LV Danube I ran over, the coated canvas will serve me well. I feel like I've made a good choice for me - and my current lifestyle. I'm secretly tickled over the Monogram canvas which surprises me greatly, as I used to feel that everyone in Atlanta carried a monogram LV, but it's very durable and this bag just seems "right."
> 
> In my research, however, I learned I am STILL in love with the Chanel Boy (have a client with three so I see one quite regularly), the new Gucci Marmont bags (esp with the striped webbing and chain strap) .... Celine .... Fendi .... Mulberry .... and the list goes on .... and Barbee - I'm completely eating my words about Hermes and need to stop reading about them.  Maybe I will find a used one wayyyyyy in the future ... but I am happy for now.
> 
> So that's my saga!  Thank you for indulging me. [emoji4]


 
Wow, Alt, that's quite a post, when I would hope you were asleep, if going to work the next day!  When I cannot sleep, I just lay there--never get up and actually DO anything.  I don't remember you ever saying the white Rogue was going to be a work bag--no wonder you had angst.  You sure don't need to baby a bag which will get thrown around.  So glad you found a replacement so quickly.  I am so leary of ever trying to buy a bag on ebay. You said she was a great seller--how do you know this?  Just by the interactions you have in negotiating? 
When you have a chance, and receive your new -to -you bag, post us a pic.


----------



## 19flowers

AtlDesigner said:


> Upon the realization that I cannot be trusted to keep a white work bag looking good (though I think I can manage to not run over them anymore - ha!), I needed to search for something much more practical.  So I have researched the heck out of several purses!  Everything I really wanted is more than I feel like I should be spending right now (we have a building that needs a new roof and we are renovating it too), but I happened to stumble on a "pre-loved" (sounds so much nicer than "used") LV Pallas Noir on eBay from a great seller and negotiated it to half of the current retail price. [emoji4]
> 
> I love the bag, the shape, the side magnetic pockets, the touch of black, treated handles, shoulder strap - and if it wears like the small LV Danube I ran over, the coated canvas will serve me well. I feel like I've made a good choice for me - and my current lifestyle. I'm secretly tickled over the Monogram canvas which surprises me greatly, as I used to feel that everyone in Atlanta carried a monogram LV, but it's very durable and this bag just seems "right."
> 
> In my research, however, I learned I am STILL in love with the Chanel Boy (have a client with three so I see one quite regularly), the new Gucci Marmont bags (esp with the striped webbing and chain strap) .... Celine .... Fendi .... Mulberry .... and the list goes on .... and Barbee - I'm completely eating my words about Hermes and need to stop reading about them.  Maybe I will find a used one wayyyyyy in the future ... but I am happy for now.
> 
> So that's my saga!  Thank you for indulging me. [emoji4]




I think you will love the LV Pallas - I had one with pink leather a couple of years ago - the Noir is so nice because it has lovely treated handles, so no worry about vachetta.   It's a very functional bag - bet you'll like it!!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> The blue one is a winner.  It's a "forever" bag.


I agree. It is one that I would get a second one of in another color. 


AtlDesigner said:


> So sorry you're having to go through all of this work. All I could think reading that is - Thank God dental work can be done!  I know that's no consolation at all - but hopefully you'll be thrilled with the outcome. Hang in there.  I hope it goes quickly for you.


Thank you. It is true I am hoping to be thrilled with the results. In a few months it will be a distant memory I hope. 


AtlDesigner said:


> Hi everyone. Having trouble on my phone this evening with this app, so this is a "catchall" post to thank all of you for your well wishes and messages. I'm so new here and have been quite touched by your thoughtfulness and concern. I'm back at work, but get so tired!  Finally finished the awful antibiotic I was on (yippee), but am here in bed, can't sleep (chronic insomniac) and one of my ears is throbbing. I declare it's always something!
> 
> In other news ..... Friday morning when I left for work for the first time in over two weeks, I realized after I slung my bags into my car, that I would never be able to take my new white/black Rogue bag to work. My daughter thought it was hilarious that I purchased a white bag - and one of my employees reminded me about the time I ran over a bag with my desk chair. (I only ran over a corner. I may have also run over straps of more than one).  Due to my work, I've also almost always carried tote bags and sometimes accompanied by a small crossbody so I can be hands-free. (I also tend to carry as much as a bag will allow, so smaller is often better for me, especially if I'm attending an event or dinner in the evening).
> 
> While lying on the sofa and perusing TPF and reading about the Rogue, I sort of got caught up in the wave of the Coach sale ... and convinced myself how chic a white and black bag could be ... and that I would just have to learn to be careful. I also have realized that while I surprised myself by liking the Rogue,* I have been buying several bags at a similar or lesser price range, instead of waiting to get something I would truly love*.  So ..... the handsome white and black Rogue is going to be returned.  I'm a little sad, but it's the right thing for me.


I am glad that you are feeling better. I am all for not settling when it comes to a bag. You will always be thinking of the one that you really wanted. I did that for years. I bought bags that were nice and a lot less expensive than what I really wanted. I bought a lot of them and in the end, could have bought what I really wanted. 


AtlDesigner said:


> Upon the realization that I cannot be trusted to keep a white work bag looking good (though I think I can manage to not run over them anymore - ha!), I needed to search for something much more practical.  So I have researched the heck out of several purses!  Everything I really wanted is more than I feel like I should be spending right now (we have a building that needs a new roof and we are renovating it too), but I happened to stumble on a "pre-loved" (sounds so much nicer than "used") LV Pallas Noir on eBay from a great seller and negotiated it to half of the current retail price. [emoji4]
> 
> I love the bag, the shape, the side magnetic pockets, the touch of black, treated handles, shoulder strap - and if it wears like the small LV Danube I ran over, the coated canvas will serve me well. I feel like I've made a good choice for me - and my current lifestyle. I'm secretly tickled over the Monogram canvas which surprises me greatly, as I used to feel that everyone in Atlanta carried a monogram LV, but it's very durable and this bag just seems "right."
> 
> In my research, however, I learned I am STILL in love with the Chanel Boy (have a client with three so I see one quite regularly), the new Gucci Marmont bags (esp with the striped webbing and chain strap) .... Celine .... Fendi .... Mulberry .... and the list goes on .... and Barbee - I'm completely eating my words about Hermes and need to stop reading about them.  Maybe I will find a used one wayyyyyy in the future ... but I am happy for now.
> 
> So that's my saga!  Thank you for indulging me. [emoji4]



I can't wait to see your new bag. I really like LV canvas bags. They are so lightweight and durable.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have a thing for lipstick and probably have every type of tip, though I mostly use lipgloss. My goal is to use a lipstick that I can put on once and it pretty much stays in place hence the flat tip. Then lipgloss the rest of the day as needed/ remembered.


I find that if I use a good lipliner before applying lipstick, my lipstick (usually Chanel, but sometimes Marc Jacobs) will stay on most of the day. Unfortunately, my favorite lipliner has been discontinued (isn't that always the way?) but I stocked up so I have enough for a couple of years.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> On an entirely different topic... get your lipstick out of your bag and look at the tip. Then take this personality quiz!
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate it is. Hint: My lipstick shape doesn't match my personality AT ALL!!!!!


How cute, Elaine! Sharp angle/curved tip...perfect!



ElainePG said:


> Looking forward to seeing your new treasure, cilifene!


I can't wait either, Cilifene...you are on a roll!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I got my bridge today. They had to numb the area as my gum and cheek are still quite sore. My old bridge was 25 years old I think and it took drilling, pounding and prying to get it off. A lot of all the above. It is to be avoided if possible. I also finally got my cleaning and a gum resection of my front left tooth. More pain but now the gum line is even for both teeth. I'm going to suck it up and get the lumineers done on my top teeth to start. It is much more involved than I thought it would be. It will involve replacing my front capped tooth and resurfacing several other teeth. Seeing how white my new bridge is and that is the shade we are shooting for I am scared but excited to get it done. Unfortunately it will be more than the couple of visits I read about. Just hoping not to look scary in the meantime or run into any other issues.
> Yes, dentistry is quite lucrative.


3 years ago I had 16 top teeth crowned/bridges because of bone loss/lose teeth. Took all summer. I had porcelain veneers before that for 25 years...just for the cosmetics aspect and only 10 teeth. Bridges and 3 implants on my bottom teeth but done over a few years. I now have 8 natural teeth in my mouth and soon they'll be gone. 35K so far and that's a deal since I pay cash, I get a break. Another 11K to go. Not only could I have bought several nice bags...I could have bought a car! LOL!
I look at it like this, something's got to "give" in old age...mine were my teeth.  

Meg, I don't know about lumineers but my porcelain veneers were put on in a day. The veneers took 3 weeks to make and took over 8 hours for 10 teeth to put on. My dentist came in on a Saturday...with my airline schedule it was easier to do it all at once. Of course that was 25 years ago...things have probably changed. Not painful, more of a PITA!
I always say, my dentist gave me the teeth God should have given me................[emoji57]
Take Advil beforehand...your mouth will be sore from keeping it open so long.


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> Upon the realization that I cannot be trusted to keep a white work bag looking good (though I think I can manage to not run over them anymore - ha!), I needed to search for something much more practical.  So I have researched the heck out of several purses!  Everything I really wanted is more than I feel like I should be spending right now (we have a building that needs a new roof and we are renovating it too), but I happened to stumble on a "pre-loved" (sounds so much nicer than "used") LV Pallas Noir on eBay from a great seller and negotiated it to half of the current retail price. [emoji4]
> 
> I love the bag, the shape, the side magnetic pockets, the touch of black, treated handles, shoulder strap - and if it wears like the small LV Danube I ran over, the coated canvas will serve me well. I feel like I've made a good choice for me - and my current lifestyle. I'm secretly tickled over the Monogram canvas which surprises me greatly, as I used to feel that everyone in Atlanta carried a monogram LV, but it's very durable and this bag just seems "right."
> 
> In my research, however, I learned I am STILL in love with the Chanel Boy (have a client with three so I see one quite regularly), the new Gucci Marmont bags (esp with the striped webbing and chain strap) .... Celine .... Fendi .... Mulberry .... and the list goes on .... and Barbee - I'm completely eating my words about Hermes and need to stop reading about them.  Maybe I will find a used one wayyyyyy in the future ... but I am happy for now.
> 
> So that's my saga!  Thank you for indulging me. [emoji4]


Congratulations...post a pic!
tPF has a way of "introducing" you to many premium bags. Some, I never knew existed!


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi everyone. Having trouble on my phone this evening with this app, so this is a "catchall" post to thank all of you for your well wishes and messages. I'm so new here and have been quite touched by your thoughtfulness and concern. I'm back at work, but get so tired!  Finally finished the awful antibiotic I was on (yippee), but am here in bed, can't sleep (chronic insomniac) and one of my ears is throbbing. I declare it's always something!
> 
> In other news ..... Friday morning when I left for work for the first time in over two weeks, I realized after I slung my bags into my car, that I would never be able to take my new white/black Rogue bag to work. My daughter thought it was hilarious that I purchased a white bag - and one of my employees reminded me about the time I ran over a bag with my desk chair. (I only ran over a corner. I may have also run over straps of more than one).  Due to my work, I've also almost always carried tote bags and sometimes accompanied by a small crossbody so I can be hands-free. (I also tend to carry as much as a bag will allow, so smaller is often better for me, especially if I'm attending an event or dinner in the evening).
> 
> While lying on the sofa and perusing TPF and reading about the Rogue, I sort of got caught up in the wave of the Coach sale ... and convinced myself how chic a white and black bag could be ... and that I would just have to learn to be careful. I also have realized that while I surprised myself by liking the Rogue, I have been buying several bags at a similar or lesser price range, instead of waiting to get something I would truly love.  So ..... the handsome white and black Rogue is going to be returned.  I'm a little sad, but it's the right thing for me.


What about the Rogue in the mineral color...Izzy bought one. She posted pics a few pages back.


----------



## 4everjesus

Can some one tell me the brand of the vintage bag.


----------



## 4everjesus

This is the inside.


----------



## Marisaa

Izzy48 said:


> That bag is still sold in about the same color. The picture is horrible because I made it at night, took all the stuffing out and just let it sit there without adjusting the sides. It actually does not droop.


Unfortunately,  it is way over my budget, but it is really nice.


----------



## AtlDesigner

It's here and I love it!  The handles are treated Toron leather, so much darker than the usual Vachetta (they also  may need to be cleaned a little), but overall, I am very pleased. The strap is the perfect length, it's not clanky and it just feels good. I'm also not afraid to hurt it. I was a bit worried that the monogram canvas would look tacky (can't get those Real Housewives of Atlanta out of my head), but I really like it. Thank you all for indulging me sharing my saga!


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> It's here and I love it!  The handles are treated Toron leather, so much darker than the usual Vachetta (they also  may need to be cleaned a little), but overall, I am very pleased. The strap is the perfect length, it's not clanky and it just feels good. I'm also not afraid to hurt it. I was a bit worried that the monogram canvas would look tacky (can't get those Real Housewives of Atlanta out of my head), but I really like it. Thank you all for indulging me sharing my saga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316817
> View attachment 3316820


 
Alt, I love the style!  It's a great shape, and just different enough, but a good workhorse bag.I still think you are very brave to buy this on Ebay--wish I had more confidence I would not be taken.  
I have also been looking at LV, after just a day ago feeling that I needed no more bags.  I should list 1-2 on Ebay, but can't quite do it.  My Gucci bucket bag which I have listed apparently is not going to sell, so I might try Fashionphile once my month is finished. Gucci just does not have a wonderful resale for so many of it's bags, so I'm thinking, if ultimately I might become tired of a bag, a LV will resell much better.  And the pattern I love in Gucci--the Blooms, may become tiring, and since I have the wallet, that may be enough to look at and keep me happy with the pattern.  Or possibly a scarf would be enough.
I have been sifting through clothes again--pants just grow smaller each year.  I become tired of tennis clothes--I have a whole wardrobe there, so have been weeding out.  Just restlessness, I suppose.  
Anyway, yay for your new-to you LV!!  Sad about the Rogue.  It really attracts me.  So glad Izzy has one!


----------



## barbee

4everjesus said:


> Can some one tell me the brand of the vintage bag.


 Did not mean to ignore you--but I have no idea!! Looks like the date is 1989--I suppose it could be any of hundreds of brands.  It is a neat vintage bag!


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> Alt, I love the style!  It's a great shape, and just different enough, but a good workhorse bag.I still think you are very brave to buy this on Ebay--wish I had more confidence I would not be taken.
> I have also been looking at LV, after just a day ago feeling that I needed no more bags.  I should list 1-2 on Ebay, but can't quite do it.  My Gucci bucket bag which I have listed apparently is not going to sell, so I might try Fashionphile once my month is finished. Gucci just does not have a wonderful resale for so many of it's bags, so I'm thinking, if ultimately I might become tired of a bag, a LV will resell much better.  And the pattern I love in Gucci--the Blooms, may become tiring, and since I have the wallet, that may be enough to look at and keep me happy with the pattern.  Or possibly a scarf would be enough.
> I have been sifting through clothes again--pants just grow smaller each year.  I become tired of tennis clothes--I have a whole wardrobe there, so have been weeding out.  Just restlessness, I suppose.
> Anyway, yay for your new-to you LV!!  Sad about the Rogue.  It really attracts me.  So glad Izzy has one!




Thank you Barbee! To answer your earlier question, I researched the heck out of the bag, so felt like I was well-prepared. The seller was amazingly patient answering all of my questions and answered in complete sentences! [emoji4] She encourage me to ask any and all questions and after I purchased, wasn't offended when I told her I was having it authenticated (on the LV board here).  She also had the eBay money-back back guarantee of authenticity. It was an excellent experience, but I did do my homework first. 

I love Gucci and all the bags I like online seemed pricey. If yours is a good bag, maybe you should give it a little more time?  My company sells a lot online and we can sell something in a day - or in five years. It seems there is no rhyme or reason (at least for our things), so we decide a price and just stick to it.


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> What about the Rogue in the mineral color...Izzy bought one. She posted pics a few pages back.




The Rogue in mineral is truly beautiful, but just not the right color got me. I loved the contrast of the chalk and black too. I considered the black, but I have too many black bags. I may feel differently once the fall colors come out.


----------



## AtlDesigner

4everjesus said:


> Can some one tell me the brand of the vintage bag.




Have you asked in the main purse forum?  Someone might recognize it there!


----------



## AtlDesigner

19flowers said:


> I think you will love the LV Pallas - I had one with pink leather a couple of years ago - the Noir is so nice because it has lovely treated handles, so no worry about vachetta.   It's a very functional bag - bet you'll like it!!




Thank you!  Why did you not keep your Pallas?  I'm happy that it's so functional, but still interesting.


----------



## AtlDesigner

megt10 said:


> I agree. It is one that I would get a second one of in another color.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It is true I am hoping to be thrilled with the results. In a few months it will be a distant memory I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you are feeling better. I am all for not settling when it comes to a bag. You will always be thinking of the one that you really wanted. I did that for years. I bought bags that were nice and a lot less expensive than what I really wanted. I bought a lot of them and in the end, could have bought what I really wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your new bag. I really like LV canvas bags. They are so lightweight and durable.




Thank you Meg. My cousin got the Lumineer (so?) veneers and her smile looks like a movie star's!  Hoping the same for you. [emoji4]


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> 3 years ago I had 16 top teeth crowned/bridges because of bone loss/lose teeth. Took all summer. I had porcelain veneers before that for 25 years...just for the cosmetics aspect and only 10 teeth. Bridges and 3 implants on my bottom teeth but done over a few years. I now have 8 natural teeth in my mouth and soon they'll be gone. 35K so far and that's a deal since I pay cash, I get a break. Another 11K to go. Not only could I have bought several nice bags...I could have bought a car! LOL!
> I look at it like this, something's got to "give" in old age...mine were my teeth.
> 
> Meg, I don't know about lumineers but my porcelain veneers were put on in a day. The veneers took 3 weeks to make and took over 8 hours for 10 teeth to put on. My dentist came in on a Saturday...with my airline schedule it was easier to do it all at once. Of course that was 25 years ago...things have probably changed. Not painful, more of a PITA!
> I always say, my dentist gave me the teeth God should have given me................[emoji57]
> Take Advil beforehand...your mouth will be sore from keeping it open so long.




Oh wow - you've been through so much!  Sounds like you're pleased with the results?  My mother had to have full dental implants and bridges, and you would never know. They cost a fortune too, but she declares they are worth every penny.  I hope you end up feeling the same. [emoji4]


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> Alt, I love the style!  It's a great shape, and just different enough, but a good workhorse bag.I still think you are very brave to buy this on Ebay--wish I had more confidence I would not be taken.
> I have also been looking at LV, after just a day ago feeling that I needed no more bags.  I should list 1-2 on Ebay, but can't quite do it.  My Gucci bucket bag which I have listed apparently is not going to sell, so I might try Fashionphile once my month is finished. Gucci just does not have a wonderful resale for so many of it's bags, so I'm thinking, if ultimately I might become tired of a bag, a LV will resell much better.  And the pattern I love in Gucci--the Blooms, may become tiring, and since I have the wallet, that may be enough to look at and keep me happy with the pattern.  Or possibly a scarf would be enough.
> I have been sifting through clothes again--pants just grow smaller each year.  I become tired of tennis clothes--I have a whole wardrobe there, so have been weeding out.  Just restlessness, I suppose.
> Anyway, yay for your new-to you LV!!  Sad about the Rogue.  It really attracts me.  So glad Izzy has one!




Barbee - make sure you put "TPF" in your listing title. I think that would carry a lot of weight!  Also, I didn't mean to imply that it could take years to sell. Generally good items in good condition with a good price usually sell fairly quickly - within a few months. At least they have for me.


----------



## 19flowers

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you!  Why did you not keep your Pallas?  I'm happy that it's so functional, but still interesting.



Congrats on your Pallas - it looks so nice!   Love the treated handles.    I sold mine during a time when I was cutting down on my number of bags - I sold it to a friend and she loves it, so it went to a good home!


----------



## Marisaa

4everjesus said:


> This is the inside.


Second picture looks like Mulberry stamp, no?


----------



## Cilifene

It's a BOYY - no, not Chanel Boy lol, but a mini Slash from Boyy. https://www.boyybag.com/
I like the soft smooth leather to the body. The metal chains are very nice and the leather piece in the middle is soft as butter.


----------



## Cilifene

A pic from the store  and comparison pic with Twist MM ...


----------



## AtlDesigner

Cilifene said:


> It's a BOYY - no, not Chanel Boy lol, but a mini Slash from Boyy. https://www.boyybag.com/
> I like the soft smooth leather to the body. The metal chains are very nice and the leather piece in the middle is soft as butter.




Ooooo - I love this bag!!  So chic - with an edge!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> A pic from the store  and comparison pic with Twist MM ...


 
Yes, Cilifene, not the brand I expected!!  However, you are always on the cutting edge!  It definitely has "edge" and I love it!  And...it's you!  Whenever I think I do not need another black bag, I need to remember you, and your love of black.  Never too much!!
Question:  do you still have your Everie bag?  If so, do you still use it?  I think maybe Izzy bought one also...  I have not worn mine in quite a while, but really need to.


----------



## Cilifene

AtlDesigner said:


> Ooooo - I love this bag!!  So chic - with an edge!



Thank you AtlDesigner 



barbee said:


> Yes, Cilifene, not the brand I expected!!  However, you are always on the cutting edge!  It definitely has "edge" and I love it!  And...it's you!  Whenever I think I do not need another black bag, I need to remember you, and your love of black.  Never too much!!
> Question:  do you still have your Everie bag?  If so, do you still use it?  I think maybe Izzy bought one also...  I have not worn mine in quite a while, but really need to.



Hehe,  thanks dear barbee!   the black bags may have something to do with my hairs natural grey color, and cloths in white, grey and black works so well for me.
No, I don't have any Everie bags anymore. Actually, I only have three bags  Twist, Reissue and the new Boyy. I don't use any of them at work, use an old bag that can handle rain snow etc...


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> A pic from the store  and comparison pic with Twist MM ...



I love your new bag, Cilifene - and it looks great on you!


----------



## Cilifene

Black and white ....


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> I love your new bag, Cilifene - and it looks great on you!



Thanks dear 19flowers..


----------



## Cilifene

New monogram silk/wool scarf in color anthracite....


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> It's here and I love it!  The handles are treated Toron leather, so much darker than the usual Vachetta (they also  may need to be cleaned a little), but overall, I am very pleased. The strap is the perfect length, it's not clanky and it just feels good. I'm also not afraid to hurt it. I was a bit worried that the monogram canvas would look tacky (can't get those Real Housewives of Atlanta out of my head), but I really like it. Thank you all for indulging me sharing my saga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316817
> View attachment 3316820


Gorgeous and I love the "no worry" Toron handles...makes a big difference!
You found a real beauty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> Oh wow - you've been through so much!  Sounds like you're pleased with the results?  My mother had to have full dental implants and bridges, and you would never know. They cost a fortune too, but she declares they are worth every penny.  I hope you end up feeling the same. [emoji4]


OMG...can't imagine having to have that many implants. Poor dear but I'm glad they look great! I love my smile and well worth the money. My dentist specializes in cosmetic dentistry (he knows where the big money is, LOL!) and is very persnickety. He sent a few bridges back for a redo...personally I thought they looked fine. Not too perfect and I got the second whitest, which look white but not chiclet white. KWIM?
I'm taking a break but will probably have the lower teeth done next summer.


----------



## skyqueen

4everjesus said:


> Can some one tell me the brand of the vintage bag.


Fendi?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> It's a BOYY - no, not Chanel Boy lol, but a mini Slash from Boyy. https://www.boyybag.com/
> I like the soft smooth leather to the body. The metal chains are very nice and the leather piece in the middle is soft as butter.


 


Cilifene said:


> A pic from the store  and comparison pic with Twist MM ...


 


Cilifene said:


> Black and white ....


Totally gorgeous and as Barbee posted...so YOU! The leather looks delish!
Love the chains and the zip! You really are a trendsetter!
Off to look at their website.................


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> It's a BOYY - no, not Chanel Boy lol, but a mini Slash from Boyy. https://www.boyybag.com/
> I like the soft smooth leather to the body. The metal chains are very nice and the leather piece in the middle is soft as butter.


I love this bag, too!
https://www.boyybag.com/boyyproduct/lazar-rifle-green?tid=36


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Totally gorgeous and as Barbee posted...so YOU! The leather looks delish!
> Love the chains and the zip! You really are a trendsetter!
> Off to look at their website.................



Aww, thanks SQ  .. btw the leather is washed lambskin. 
I like the look of Karl 24 - must look at next time I'm near the store. 
https://www.boyybag.com/karl-24?tid=293


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I love this bag, too!
> https://www.boyybag.com/boyyproduct/lazar-rifle-green?tid=36



You know what, you where in my mind when I saw it..  I love it too...


----------



## Cilifene

AtlDesigner said:


> It's here and I love it!  The handles are treated Toron leather, so much darker than the usual Vachetta (they also  may need to be cleaned a little), but overall, I am very pleased. The strap is the perfect length, it's not clanky and it just feels good. I'm also not afraid to hurt it. I was a bit worried that the monogram canvas would look tacky (can't get those Real Housewives of Atlanta out of my head), but I really like it. Thank you all for indulging me sharing my saga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316817
> View attachment 3316820



Very nice! &#128525; congrats &#129303;


----------



## barbee

It rained all day, so after cleaning somewhat, I decided to take all my bags down, line them up, and decide which to sell.  I only made it to bag #2.  The first, Gucci Miss GG, I thought would be the one to sell, but found it to be a good all around bag--it can take the heat.  So bag #2, my only Bal bag, suddenly became the one to "try" to leave.  Gosh, I found fading on the edges, and when I pulled the mirror out, could see at least a one shade difference compared to the entire bag.  The price then plummeted in my mind. I am not hard on bags, but those lighter color Bals just don't keep their color.  Well, it's on ebay now.
I think we all should become like Cilifene, with 3 bags!  I know some of you are shivering in fright!!
But I do admire you, Cilifene--you buy and sell quite quickly.  That way you always have something new, plus funds from what you sold.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> 3 years ago I had 16 top teeth crowned/bridges because of bone loss/lose teeth. Took all summer. I had porcelain veneers before that for 25 years...just for the cosmetics aspect and only 10 teeth. Bridges and 3 implants on my bottom teeth but done over a few years. I now have 8 natural teeth in my mouth and soon they'll be gone. 35K so far and that's a deal since I pay cash, I get a break. Another 11K to go. Not only could I have bought several nice bags...I could have bought a car! LOL!
> I look at it like this, something's got to "give" in old age...mine were my teeth.
> 
> Meg, I don't know about lumineers but my porcelain veneers were put on in a day. The veneers took 3 weeks to make and took over 8 hours for 10 teeth to put on. My dentist came in on a Saturday...with my airline schedule it was easier to do it all at once. Of course that was 25 years ago...things have probably changed. Not painful, more of a PITA!
> I always say, my dentist gave me the teeth God should have given me................[emoji57]
> Take Advil beforehand...your mouth will be sore from keeping it open so long.



Oy, I hear you. I spent 4 hours at the dentist today. Regardless of what the brochure says about 2 visits, no injections, no pain etc. none of it is true. I was prepared though. I found a website with reviews from people who had it done so I knew what to expect. I found her description so far to be accurate. They won't be ready for 2 to 3 weeks. I may need to go back for tweaking. The temporaries 6 teeth look decent and feel durable. I'm in some pain from the shots and keeping my mouth open for so many hours. I hope it is worth it. I have a before pic and a picture of what we're hoping to achieve that I will post tomorrow. In the end I do believe I will be glad I got it done.

https://www.realself.com/review/ny-pros-cons-lumineers-after-fact


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Congratulations...post a pic!
> tPF has a way of "introducing" you to many premium bags. Some, I never knew existed!



Or that you really needed!


----------



## megt10

AtlDesigner said:


> It's here and I love it!  The handles are treated Toron leather, so much darker than the usual Vachetta (they also  may need to be cleaned a little), but overall, I am very pleased. The strap is the perfect length, it's not clanky and it just feels good. I'm also not afraid to hurt it. I was a bit worried that the monogram canvas would look tacky (can't get those Real Housewives of Atlanta out of my head), but I really like it. Thank you all for indulging me sharing my saga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316817
> View attachment 3316820



So pretty. I have a similar bag.


----------



## megt10

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you Meg. My cousin got the Lumineer (so?) veneers and her smile looks like a movie star's!  Hoping the same for you. [emoji4]



Thank you. I hope so too. I have seen some amazing results. Thing is you can never be sure how they will look but whatever happens I'm sure it will be an improvement.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> It's a BOYY - no, not Chanel Boy lol, but a mini Slash from Boyy. https://www.boyybag.com/
> I like the soft smooth leather to the body. The metal chains are very nice and the leather piece in the middle is soft as butter.





Cilifene said:


> A pic from the store  and comparison pic with Twist MM ...





Cilifene said:


> Black and white ....



Love the bags. You look stunning as always.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> New monogram silk/wool scarf in color anthracite....


The scarf is fabulous. Looks great with your clothes and hair.


skyqueen said:


> OMG...can't imagine having to have that many implants. Poor dear but I'm glad they look great! I love my smile and well worth the money. My dentist specializes in cosmetic dentistry (he knows where the big money is, LOL!) and is very persnickety. He sent a few bridges back for a redo...personally I thought they looked fine. Not too perfect and I got the second whitest, which look white but not chiclet white. KWIM?
> I'm taking a break but will probably have the lower teeth done next summer.



I will probably have the rest of my teeth done if I am happy with the results. My bridge is already the color I choose. I have another bridge on the other side which doesn't need replacing but if noticeably different than the rest of my teeth it's going to be done as well. No sense in half measures when you have already spent so much and want it to look the best it can. SQ, I have always loved your gorgeous smile. If mine turns out half as good I will be thrilled.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> It rained all day, so after cleaning somewhat, I decided to take all my bags down, line them up, and decide which to sell.  I only made it to bag #2.  The first, Gucci Miss GG, I thought would be the one to sell, but found it to be a good all around bag--it can take the heat.  So bag #2, my only Bal bag, suddenly became the one to "try" to leave.  Gosh, I found fading on the edges, and when I pulled the mirror out, could see at least a one shade difference compared to the entire bag.  The price then plummeted in my mind. I am not hard on bags, but those lighter color Bals just don't keep their color.  Well, it's on ebay now.
> I think we all should become like Cilifene, with 3 bags!  I know some of you are shivering in fright!!
> But I do admire you, Cilifene--you buy and sell quite quickly.  That way you always have something new, plus funds from what you sold.



Yeah, Bal bags are not as they was years ago, I've had faded Bal's too  good luck with your listing dear. 
Thanks barbee, that is so very sweet of you  Everyone should do what *they* feel for  ..I've always struggle with numbers of bags lol. I don't want too many, but there ALWAYS came some beauty I couldn't live without.. LOL.
It took long time to come to where I am now - but it doesn't matter, I'm here now and it feels soooo good...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Or that you really needed!



Agree... 



megt10 said:


> Love the bags. You look stunning as always.



Thanks Megt, always so kind  ..I'm glad your bridge is done and your pain is over. 
I may buy more scarves and nice shoes instead of bags in the future - considering to try Valentino rock studs flats. I know you have the kitten heels, do you have the flats too?


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Agree...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Megt, always so kind  ..I'm glad your bridge is done and your pain is over.
> I may buy more scarves and nice shoes instead of bags in the future - considering to try Valentino rock studs flats. I know you have the kitten heels, do you have the flats too?


I don't have the flats. I don't usually find flats comfortable. I heard that they weren't overly comfortable but that was a few years ago. I haven't even tried them on.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> It rained all day, so after cleaning somewhat, I decided to take all my bags down, line them up, and decide which to sell.  I only made it to bag #2.  The first, Gucci Miss GG, I thought would be the one to sell, but found it to be a good all around bag--it can take the heat.  So bag #2, my only Bal bag, suddenly became the one to "try" to leave.  Gosh, I found fading on the edges, and when I pulled the mirror out, could see at least a one shade difference compared to the entire bag.  The price then plummeted in my mind. I am not hard on bags, but those lighter color Bals just don't keep their color.  Well, it's on ebay now.
> I think we all should become like Cilifene, with 3 bags!  I know some of you are shivering in fright!!
> But I do admire you, Cilifene--you buy and sell quite quickly.  That way you always have something new, plus funds from what you sold.


I'm not a Bal gal but years ago I owned a hot pink City. After 2 seasons the fading was unbelievable and not uniform, so very noticeable. That was it for me................


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> The scarf is fabulous. Looks great with your clothes and hair.
> 
> 
> I will probably have the rest of my teeth done if I am happy with the results. My bridge is already the color I choose. I have another bridge on the other side which doesn't need replacing but if noticeably different than the rest of my teeth it's going to be done as well. No sense in half measures when you have already spent so much and want it to look the best it can. SQ, I have always loved your gorgeous smile. If mine turns out half as good I will be thrilled.


Had I not had the bone loss/lose teeth problems I would have had all my upper teeth veneered again (except my wisdom teeth). My original porcelain veneers lasted 25 years, which is unheard of, but they needed to be replaced. 
I agree...it's time consuming and expensive so get what you want. I'm sure your new teeth will be gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Agree...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Megt, always so kind  ..I'm glad your bridge is done and your pain is over.
> I may buy more scarves and nice shoes instead of bags in the future - considering to try Valentino rock studs flats. I know you have the kitten heels, do you have the flats too?


I definitely see you rocking Valentino flats!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Had I not had the bone loss/lose teeth problems I would have had all my upper teeth veneered again (except my wisdom teeth). My original porcelain veneers lasted 25 years, which is unheard of, but they needed to be replaced.
> I agree...it's time consuming and expensive so get what you want. I'm sure your new teeth will be gorgeous!



I am hoping that the Lumineers last the rest of my life. Or if they start to fade or whatever I will be of an age that I don't care. I have always had problems with my upper teeth. My sinuses are very low and push on the roots. Part of the pain from my bridge is that my sinus was wrapped around the root and made it infected. I have had that kind of problem my entire life. When my sinuses get infected my upper teeth get infected.


----------



## megt10

Here is the before picture that was taken last year when we started talking about it. The after picture of what we are hoping to achieve.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am hoping that the Lumineers last the rest of my life. Or if they start to fade or whatever I will be of an age that I don't care. I have always had problems with my upper teeth. My sinuses are very low and push on the roots. Part of the pain from my bridge is that my sinus was wrapped around the root and made it infected. I have had that kind of problem my entire life. When my sinuses get infected my upper teeth get infected.


Gawd! Can they operate on your sinus? I don't know much about the sinus but that sounds like a chronic problem. Do you have gum problems from it?


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Here is the before picture that was taken last year when we started talking about it. The after picture of what we are hoping to achieve.


Just fantastic! Glad you had the gum contouring...well worth it!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Gawd! Can they operate on your sinus? I don't know much about the sinus but that sounds like a chronic problem. Do you have gum problems from it?



Yes, I have had several gum infections. One when I was about 20 made the whole side of my face swell. I need to have a sinus lift done. The problem is my sinuses are also abnormally long. They extend to the back of my ears.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Just fantastic! Glad you had the gum contouring...well worth it!



They did contouring on two other teeth yesterday as well. I am hoping that in the end my teeth look very much like the picture.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Here is the before picture that was taken last year when we started talking about it. The after picture of what we are hoping to achieve.





megt10 said:


> They did contouring on two other teeth yesterday as well. I am hoping that in the end my teeth look very much like the picture.



I think they will look fantastic when it's all said & done.  I'm so sorry you've has so much trouble but glad to hear your getting it taken care of.   My hubby has some really jacked up sinuses.  He gets sinus infections often & they make his upper teeth hurt.  I've been talking to him about seeing a specialist to see if surgery would help.  He's a man & stubborn about it, though.  LOL


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> I think they will look fantastic when it's all said & done.  I'm so sorry you've has so much trouble but glad to hear your getting it taken care of.   My hubby has some really jacked up sinuses.  He gets sinus infections often & they make his upper teeth hurt.  I've been talking to him about seeing a specialist to see if surgery would help.  He's a man & stubborn about it, though.  LOL



I have the same kind of problems. When my teeth hurt I am never sure if it is a sinus infection or a tooth problem. I will probably have the sinus lift done but would rather have it done through Kaiser. Now that I have a new primary care doctor perhaps I can get a referral to have it done.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I have the same kind of problems. When my teeth hurt I am never sure if it is a sinus infection or a tooth problem. I will probably have the sinus lift done but would rather have it done through Kaiser. Now that I have a new primary care doctor perhaps I can get a referral to have it done.



I have never heard of a sinus lift so this will definitely be something to check into.  It may be what he needs as well.  I'm so glad to hear you're having less pain now that you've gotten your teeth worked on.  Pain in the teeth just makes for misery.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> I have never heard of a sinus lift so this will definitely be something to check into.  It may be what he needs as well.  I'm so glad to hear you're having less pain now that you've gotten your teeth worked on.  Pain in the teeth just makes for misery.



I just googled it and it says they mainly do it for people with bone loss who need implants. I don't think I have bone loss and I don't have implants. I imagine that they also do it to keep the sinuses from draining and putting pressure on the gums and teeth. Certainly wouldn't hurt to find out.


----------



## Trudysmom

I have all three Speedy bags I wanted now. I got the Damier Ebene Bandouliere last week. All of them are the 25. I love the way that size looks. 

Newest bag. 











All three. Two Bandouliere bags and one classic. All in the faux poms I was looking for. 











I took my Damier Azur out to lunch today.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I just googled it and it says they mainly do it for people with bone loss who need implants. I don't think I have bone loss and I don't have implants. I imagine that they also do it to keep the sinuses from draining and putting pressure on the gums and teeth. Certainly wouldn't hurt to find out.



Hi Meg....I needed two sinus lifts prior to getting implants due to bone loss.  It really wasn't too bad compared to other procedures we had to go through KWIM???


----------



## barbee

Trudysmom said:


> I have all three Speedy bags I wanted now. I got the Damier Ebene Bandouliere last week. All of them are the 25. I love the way that size looks.
> 
> Newest bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three. Two Bandouliere bags and one classic. All in the faux poms I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my Damier Azur out to lunch today.


 
Wow, Trudy!!!  In addition to beautiful bags, your pictures are wonderful.  The scarf is perfect, also.  You have been a woman on a mission. Even the pom poms(are perfect)!!!


----------



## 19flowers

Trudysmom said:


> I have all three Speedy bags I wanted now. I got the Damier Ebene Bandouliere last week. All of them are the 25. I love the way that size looks.
> 
> Newest bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three. Two Bandouliere bags and one classic. All in the faux poms I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my Damier Azur out to lunch today.




I love all your pretty Speedys!!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I have all three Speedy bags I wanted now. I got the Damier Ebene Bandouliere last week. All of them are the 25. I love the way that size looks.
> 
> Newest bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three. Two Bandouliere bags and one classic. All in the faux poms I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my Damier Azur out to lunch today.


Such a pretty collection, Trudys!


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I have all three Speedy bags I wanted now. I got the Damier Ebene Bandouliere last week. All of them are the 25. I love the way that size looks.
> 
> Newest bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three. Two Bandouliere bags and one classic. All in the faux poms I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my Damier Azur out to lunch today.


I love them. I keep looking at the speedy and have tried it on a couple of times. I am in love with the Damier Azur always have been. I may have to give them another look next time I get to the mall.


oreo713 said:


> Hi Meg....I needed two sinus lifts prior to getting implants due to bone loss.  It really wasn't too bad compared to other procedures we had to go through KWIM???



Good to know. I am holding off for now as I am not getting implants and want to find out if this is something that can be done through Kaiser.


----------



## cdtracing

Trudysmom said:


> I have all three Speedy bags I wanted now. I got the Damier Ebene Bandouliere last week. All of them are the 25. I love the way that size looks.
> 
> Newest bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three. Two Bandouliere bags and one classic. All in the faux poms I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my Damier Azur out to lunch today.



Awesome collection.  I keep looking at the Speedy & am thinking about getting one.  I particularly love the Damier Azur!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Trudysmom said:


> I have all three Speedy bags I wanted now. I got the Damier Ebene Bandouliere last week. All of them are the 25. I love the way that size looks.
> 
> Newest bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three. Two Bandouliere bags and one classic. All in the faux poms I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my Damier Azur out to lunch today.




Wow. What a pretty collection!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I have all three Speedy bags I wanted now. I got the Damier Ebene Bandouliere last week. All of them are the 25. I love the way that size looks.
> 
> Newest bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three. Two Bandouliere bags and one classic. All in the faux poms I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my Damier Azur out to lunch today.



Gorgeous Speedy family


----------



## Trudysmom

Thank you all.


----------



## skyqueen

We had snow but that didn't stop Miss Lucy O'Shea...trying to climb the stairs and get into the house!
I've been busy...bought a new car today. Excited!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> We had snow but that didn't stop Miss Lucy O'Shea...trying to climb the stairs and get into the house!
> I've been busy...bought a new car today. Excited!


Cute photo, skyqueen. What car did you get? Exciting indeed!


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> We had snow but that didn't stop Miss Lucy O'Shea...trying to climb the stairs and get into the house!
> I've been busy...bought a new car today. Excited!




Ohhhhhhh!!! So sweet!!!!

I wish it would snow here. [emoji20]


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> We had snow but that didn't stop Miss Lucy O'Shea...trying to climb the stairs and get into the house!
> I've been busy...bought a new car today. Excited!


Miss Lucy is beautiful!  Excited about your new car, too.  I bought one beginning of February, guess I never mentioned it.  A Toyota Hylander(my 4th Toyota) and I'm loving bluetooth on it. Plus navigation.  I've moved into the current stratosphere, haha.  The carwash is now my friend, plus the vaccuum heads to the garage quite often.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> We had snow but that didn't stop Miss Lucy O'Shea...trying to climb the stairs and get into the house!
> I've been busy...bought a new car today. Excited!




What a great picture! Did Miss Lucy get a treat?


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> We had snow but that didn't stop Miss Lucy O'Shea...trying to climb the stairs and get into the house!
> I've been busy...bought a new car today. Excited!




Where are you located?  I feel like we skipped winter this year, which I kind of miss. 

I'm in Atlanta. Where does everyone else here live?  I'm curious!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Cute photo, skyqueen. What car did you get? Exciting indeed!


I'll give you a hint...it's white! [emoji6]



barbee said:


> Miss Lucy is beautiful!  Excited about your new car, too.  I bought one beginning of February, guess I never mentioned it.  A Toyota Hylander(my 4th Toyota) and I'm loving bluetooth on it. Plus navigation.  I've moved into the current stratosphere, haha.  The carwash is now my friend, plus the vaccuum heads to the garage quite often.


My dear friends have a Hylander (2nd one) that they drive to Florida every winter. They have 2 OLD Yorkies that have health problems and can't fly. Comfortable for long trips, Barbee!



Izzy48 said:


> What a great picture! Did Miss Lucy get a treat?


NO TREATS...I don't want to encourage this bad behavior! [emoji48]





AtlDesigner said:


> Where are you located?  I feel like we skipped winter this year, which I kind of miss.
> 
> I'm in Atlanta. Where does everyone else here live?  I'm curious!


Cape Cod...a place that everyone told me never gets snow. Ugh! [emoji34]


----------



## Izzy48

AtlDesigner said:


> Where are you located?  I feel like we skipped winter this year, which I kind of miss.
> 
> I'm in Atlanta. Where does everyone else here live?  I'm curious!



I live about 4 hours North of you.






skyqueen said:


> I'll give you a hint...it's white! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> My dear friends have a Hylander (2nd one) that they drive to Florida every winter. They have 2 OLD Yorkies that have health problems and can't fly. Comfortable for long trips, Barbee!
> 
> 
> NO TREATS...I don't want to encourage this bad behavior! [emoji48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape Cod...a place that everyone told me never gets snow. Ugh! [emoji34]





Love your new ride Sky!! Poor Miss Lucy! I suppose it wouldn't be great to have a horse on your back deck!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> We had snow but that didn't stop Miss Lucy O'Shea...trying to climb the stairs and get into the house!
> I've been busy...bought a new car today. Excited!


She is beautiful. How cute that she wants to come inside and join the family.


barbee said:


> Miss Lucy is beautiful!  Excited about your new car, too.  I bought one beginning of February, guess I never mentioned it.  A Toyota Hylander(my 4th Toyota) and I'm loving bluetooth on it. Plus navigation.  I've moved into the current stratosphere, haha.  The carwash is now my friend, plus the vaccuum heads to the garage quite often.


The new navigation systems are so much better than they used to be. I too am really enjoying my car.


skyqueen said:


> I'll give you a hint...it's white! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> My dear friends have a Hylander (2nd one) that they drive to Florida every winter. They have 2 OLD Yorkies that have health problems and can't fly. Comfortable for long trips, Barbee!
> 
> 
> NO TREATS...I don't want to encourage this bad behavior! [emoji48]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape Cod...a place that everyone told me never gets snow. Ugh! [emoji34]


Looks beautiful, SQ! Congratulations. I am assuming that you got the AWD option on the Mercedes. How exciting. I am really loving mine.


----------



## bisbee

Sky...you will look fabulous in your new ride!


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> I'll give you a hint...it's white! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> My dear friends have a Hylander (2nd one) that they drive to Florida every winter. They have 2 OLD Yorkies that have health problems and can't fly. Comfortable for long trips, Barbee!
> 
> 
> NO TREATS...I don't want to encourage this bad behavior! [emoji48]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape Cod...a place that everyone told me never gets snow. Ugh! [emoji34]




Oh what a great car!!  I've heard Cape Cod is beautiful. Have never been there. 

Izzy - North Carolina?  Or Tennessee?

Barbee - Highlanders are such nice cars!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Love your new ride Sky!! Poor Miss Lucy! I suppose it wouldn't be great to have a horse on your back deck!


God knows, she tried!



megt10 said:


> She is beautiful. How cute that she wants to come inside and join the family.
> 
> The new navigation systems are so much better than they used to be. I too am really enjoying my car.
> 
> Looks beautiful, SQ! Congratulations. I am assuming that you got the AWD option on the Mercedes. How exciting. I am really loving mine.


I thought of you, Meg! I swore I'd never get another Mercedes after spending $700. for a key replacement...but everything is expensive. I've wanted a white car for years so I was determined to get one this time around. I started out with the new style CLA-45 AMG...a 4 door coupe, very sporty. Terrific "panorama" sun/moon roof. A nice cross between a convertible and hardtop. I also saw a white/black top Cabriolet E350...so tempted. But I had trouble with the visibility in both cars, even with the surround view camera, and it will only get worse with age. I've had so many little accidents with my convertible backing into cars...P's included. So I changed course and got the E350 Sport. Still a bit sporty! I'll be damned if I drive a "little old lady" car!!! I also wanted the silk beige/espresso brown interior which looks great with a LV Mono bag....................[emoji6]
And YES...AWD!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Sky...you will look fabulous in your new ride!




[emoji8]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> We had snow but that didn't stop Miss Lucy O'Shea...trying to climb the stairs and get into the house!
> I've been busy...bought a new car today. Excited!



Awww so cute - I'm with you with the no treats...



skyqueen said:


> I'll give you a hint...it's white! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> My dear friends have a Hylander (2nd one) that they drive to Florida every winter. They have 2 OLD Yorkies that have health problems and can't fly. Comfortable for long trips, Barbee!
> 
> 
> NO TREATS...I don't want to encourage this bad behavior! [emoji48]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape Cod...a place that everyone told me never gets snow. Ugh! [emoji34]



Congrats on a nice new car! ....white as SNOW.. :giggles:


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Awww so cute - I'm with you with the no treats...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a nice new car! ....white as SNOW.. :giggles:


 

[emoji15] FTLOG...don't mention snow!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> God knows, she tried!
> 
> 
> I thought of you, Meg! I swore I'd never get another Mercedes after spending $700. for a key replacement...but everything is expensive. I've wanted a white car for years so I was determined to get one this time around. I started out with the new style CLA-45 AMG...a 4 door coupe, very sporty. Terrific "panorama" sun/moon roof. A nice cross between a convertible and hardtop. I also saw a white/black top Cabriolet E350...so tempted. But I had trouble with the visibility in both cars, even with the surround view camera, and it will only get worse with age. I've had so many little accidents with my convertible backing into cars...P's included. So I changed course and got the E350 Sport. Still a bit sporty! I'll be damned if I drive a "little old lady" car!!! I also wanted the silk beige/espresso brown interior which looks great with a LV Mono bag....................[emoji6]
> And YES...AWD!



I agree! No little old lady car for me either. The cameras are a great tool but I find that the best thing is that the sensors beep before you are going to hit something. I love the blind spot arrows on the side mirrors too letting you know someone that you may not see is right there. I think that you will love it. The technology is soooooo much better than in our previous cars.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> [emoji15] FTLOG...don't mention snow!



:okay:


----------



## ElainePG

I've got a white Mercedes too, skyqueen... does that make us "car twins"??? :giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I agree! No little old lady car for me either. The cameras are a great tool but I find that the best thing is that the sensors beep before you are going to hit something. I love the blind spot arrows on the side mirrors too letting you know someone that you may not see is right there. I think that you will love it. The technology is soooooo much better than in our previous cars.


I love both those features in my new car. Especially the "beep" when I'm about to change lanes and another car has pulled up next to my lane in my blind spot. That's saved me a few times... whew!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I agree! No little old lady car for me either. The cameras are a great tool but I find that the best thing is that the sensors beep before you are going to hit something. I love the blind spot arrows on the side mirrors too letting you know someone that you may not see is right there. I think that you will love it. The technology is soooooo much better than in our previous cars.


I'll have to get used to everything. When I tried to back into the parking space in the smaller cars I had trouble even with the sensors/screen. I kept slamming the brakes on...but I guess you just have to get used to it. The darling sales-boy never said a word but did suggest I get the sedan. [emoji15]



ElainePG said:


> I've got a white Mercedes too, skyqueen... does that make us "car twins"??? :giggles:


I don't think so...don't you have a SUV? I bought a sedan. They're both white, though.



ElainePG said:


> I love both those features in my new car. Especially the "beep" when I'm about to change lanes and another car has pulled up next to my lane in my blind spot. That's saved me a few times... whew!


I need all the help I can get, Elaine! [emoji48]


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> Where are you located?  I feel like we skipped winter this year, which I kind of miss.
> 
> I'm in Atlanta. Where does everyone else here live?  I'm curious!


 
I'm on the Eastern Shore, across the bay from Mobile, AL.  South all the way.  Haha--I grew up in the North.

I would love to be shopping at Phipps Plaza right now.  You are lucky to be in Atlanta!


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> I'm on the Eastern Shore, across the bay from Mobile, AL.  South all the way.  Haha--I grew up in the North.
> 
> I would love to be shopping at Phipps Plaza right now.  You are lucky to be in Atlanta!




I haven't been to Phipps in over two years!  I hate malls. 

My sister and her family + my mother (as of January)  live in Fairhope, AL!


----------



## AtlDesigner

ElainePG said:


> I've got a white Mercedes too, skyqueen... does that make us "car twins"??? :giggles:




Love Mercedes in white.


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> [emoji15] FTLOG...don't mention snow!



The snow here is now gone thanks to the unrelenting rain.


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> Love Mercedes in white.


Ever since I saw Suzanne Somers in a white T-Bird in American Graffiti I've wanted a white car. 
I just ordered new monogrammed floor mats. I ordered a pair for my convertible and loved them. Very well made and fun. Highly recommend them!
You'd love them, Meg........................... 

http://www.ggbailey.com/ggbailey/cms/car-mats.dym/design-your-mats?nid=car-mats-dym


----------



## skyqueen

Shelby33 said:


> The snow here is now gone thanks to the unrelenting rain.


Crazy weather, Shelby...better then last winter. UGH!


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> Ever since I saw Suzanne Somers in a white T-Bird in American Graffiti I've wanted a white car.
> I just ordered new monogrammed floor mats. I ordered a pair for my convertible and loved them. Very well made and fun. Highly recommend them!
> You'd love them, Meg...........................
> 
> http://www.ggbailey.com/ggbailey/cms/car-mats.dym/design-your-mats?nid=car-mats-dym




Ooooooo I loved that white T-Bird!


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> I haven't been to Phipps in over two years!  I hate malls.
> 
> My sister and her family + my mother (as of January)  live in Fairhope, AL!


 
Really!  That's exactly where I am!  I assume you have visited?  The shops downtown... The pier... Point Clear--Grand Hotel...


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> Really!  That's exactly where I am!  I assume you have visited?  The shops downtown... The pier... Point Clear--Grand Hotel...




OMG!  Yes!  My sister lives in the Fruit and Nut District - and my mother is in a WONDERFUL Assisted Living facility. I love Fairhope!!  It's like a storybook town. 

Have been to the Grand many times and have stayed there too. My sister and BIL are also members at Lakewood, so they are also at the Grand often.


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello beautiful ladies! Thought I would drop in and say hi.  I cannot keep up with this thread, you gals are So busy!!  

We are having a gorgeous day here in the PNW, I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle.  75 degrees, no rain (the only thing wrong with the PNW - well that and the cost of living)

I have ordered a new Massaccesi handbag, bespoke!  Will take awhile to arrive, here's a pic!  It's called the little Athena.


----------



## barbee

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! Thought I would drop in and say hi.  I cannot keep up with this thread, you gals are So busy!!
> 
> We are having a gorgeous day here in the PNW, I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle.  75 degrees, no rain (the only thing wrong with the PNW - well that and the cost of living)
> 
> I have ordered a new Massaccesi handbag, bespoke!  Will take awhile to arrive, here's a pic!  It's called the little Athena.


 
Such a pretty spring color.  I know you are excited!  
Weatherwise, we may be a strong second to you in rain, surprisingly.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! Thought I would drop in and say hi.  I cannot keep up with this thread, you gals are So busy!!
> 
> We are having a gorgeous day here in the PNW, I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle.  75 degrees, no rain (the only thing wrong with the PNW - well that and the cost of living)
> 
> I have ordered a new Massaccesi handbag, bespoke!  Will take awhile to arrive, here's a pic!  It's called the little Athena.



Can't wait to see your bag! A beautiful color and his bags are high quality.


----------



## AtlDesigner

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! Thought I would drop in and say hi.  I cannot keep up with this thread, you gals are So busy!!
> 
> We are having a gorgeous day here in the PNW, I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle.  75 degrees, no rain (the only thing wrong with the PNW - well that and the cost of living)
> 
> I have ordered a new Massaccesi handbag, bespoke!  Will take awhile to arrive, here's a pic!  It's called the little Athena.




You live on one of my favorite areas of the country!  Such a beautiful place. 

Such a pretty bag. Please post photos when you have it!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I love both those features in my new car. Especially the "beep" when I'm about to change lanes and another car has pulled up next to my lane in my blind spot. That's saved me a few times... whew!


I too have been saved a couple of times.


skyqueen said:


> I'll have to get used to everything. When I tried to back into the parking space in the smaller cars I had trouble even with the sensors/screen. I kept slamming the brakes on...but I guess you just have to get used to it. The darling sales-boy never said a word but did suggest I get the sedan. [emoji15]
> 
> 
> I don't think so...don't you have a SUV? I bought a sedan. They're both white, though.
> 
> 
> I need all the help I can get, Elaine! [emoji48]


You will get used to it SQ. 


skyqueen said:


> Ever since I saw Suzanne Somers in a white T-Bird in American Graffiti I've wanted a white car.
> I just ordered new monogrammed floor mats. I ordered a pair for my convertible and loved them. Very well made and fun. Highly recommend them!
> You'd love them, Meg...........................
> 
> http://www.ggbailey.com/ggbailey/cms/car-mats.dym/design-your-mats?nid=car-mats-dym


I will check them out, hopefully later today. Do you know if they have car mats for the 2016 models? I have to take my MIL to another Dr. appointment early this morning. It is raining here which we need but it is a real hassle with the wheelchair in the rain. 


mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! Thought I would drop in and say hi.  I cannot keep up with this thread, you gals are So busy!!
> 
> We are having a gorgeous day here in the PNW, I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle.  75 degrees, no rain (the only thing wrong with the PNW - well that and the cost of living)
> 
> I have ordered a new Massaccesi handbag, bespoke!  Will take awhile to arrive, here's a pic!  It's called the little Athena.


What a gorgeous color. I love the style.


----------



## megt10

I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! Thought I would drop in and say hi.  I cannot keep up with this thread, you gals are So busy!!
> 
> We are having a gorgeous day here in the PNW, I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle.  75 degrees, no rain (the only thing wrong with the PNW - well that and the cost of living)
> 
> I have ordered a new Massaccesi handbag, bespoke!  Will take awhile to arrive, here's a pic!  It's called the little Athena.


Welcome back, MK! 
Love the color...don't forget to post a modeling pic! Congrats!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> You will get used to it SQ.
> 
> I will check them out, hopefully later today. Do you know if they have car mats for the 2016 models? I have to take my MIL to another Dr. appointment early this morning. It is raining here which we need but it is a real hassle with the wheelchair in the rain.


LOL! I asked the same question. As long as the body style hasn't changed it will work. But I would call and double check, I only asked about my model. They're custom so you can't exchange. I got turned on to this brand from friends in LA...I guess they're popular on the West Coast. Very well made, I think you'll be happy!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.


Love Lagoon...goes great with your shawl. I'm surprised at how big the 28 looks on you. Great size!


----------



## mkpurselover

barbee said:


> Such a pretty spring color.  I know you are excited!
> Weatherwise, we may be a strong second to you in rain, surprisingly.


I've heard that it rains a lot in parts of the south too.  



Izzy48 said:


> Can't wait to see your bag! A beautiful color and his bags are high quality.


Yes,  beautifully made to order for such an inexpensive price!  I don't know how Marco does it.


AtlDesigner said:


> You live on one of my favorite areas of the country!  Such a beautiful place.
> 
> Such a pretty bag. Please post photos when you have it!


  Oh yes, photos when I receive.  Yes Washington state is called "the Switzerland of America" , (at least the west coast side) with mountains, forests, and greenery.



megt10 said:


> What a gorgeous color. I love the style.


 Thanks Meg, I think its close to your Hazlan? Color (sorry I can't remember the purse name)



skyqueen said:


> Welcome back, MK!
> Love the color...don't forget to post a modeling pic! Congrats!


I promise I will.  Love your new car!


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.


  someday I will see a Kelly in real life..sigh..  Beautiful color


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.


 
Your new Kelly is a beautiful color for spring/summer, Meg.  As I perused your closet, I saw a Picotin.  Do you use this bag much?  And what size is it?  Does it collapse, or hold its own structure?  It is probably the only Hermes I could or want to afford, and have seen them enough on Purseforum to be intrigued.  It has a nice, informal look, which is my lifestyle.  If... you ever think it is one you may not have room for in your life, PM me.


----------



## AtlDesigner

megt10 said:


> I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.




[emoji7] love!


----------



## skyqueen

So...I signed the papers, transferred the money and am the proud owner of a new car! When buying a car I looked at all my options. The car had to "go with" my LVs! [emoji6]
I also bought the Coach espadrilles that match my Dahlia Dinky. Cute and comfy! Nice with a black or white linen outfit....................


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> So...I signed the papers, transferred the money and am the proud owner of a new car! When buying a car I looked at all my options. The car had to "go with" my LVs! [emoji6]
> I also bought the Coach espadrilles that match my Dahlia Dinky. Cute and comfy! Nice with a black or white linen outfit....................


 
Dressed from car to toe!  Wonderful!  It's really fun to have a new car, with the latest gadgets. And good looks.


----------



## AtlDesigner

skyqueen said:


> So...I signed the papers, transferred the money and am the proud owner of a new car! When buying a car I looked at all my options. The car had to "go with" my LVs! [emoji6]
> I also bought the Coach espadrilles that match my Dahlia Dinky. Cute and comfy! Nice with a black or white linen outfit....................




Congratulations!!  Your LV matches perfectly!!!


----------



## bisbee

Love those espadrilles!  I have to check them out!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> So...I signed the papers, transferred the money and am the proud owner of a new car! When buying a car I looked at all my options. The car had to "go with" my LVs! [emoji6]
> I also bought the Coach espadrilles that match my Dahlia Dinky. Cute and comfy! Nice with a black or white linen outfit....................



Your LV looks awesome in your new car with that wonderful Mulberry charm. Our zodiac symbol!
Love the new Dinky with those shoes. Beyond cute, are they comfy? 

You are simply sharp and the interior color of your car is so nice and will blend with all of your lovely bags! Did I just say that?


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.



A lovely new addition, beautiful color. Your closet looks wonderful with all the bright colors and beautiful bags.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Dressed from car to toe!  Wonderful!  It's really fun to have a new car, with the latest gadgets. And good looks.


LOL! Just hope I can figure everything out...I'm not mechanical!



AtlDesigner said:


> Congratulations!!  Your LV matches perfectly!!!


Thanks!



bisbee said:


> Love those espadrilles!  I have to check them out!


Very comfy! I was worried how they'd look on a size 10 foot but they look cute.



Izzy48 said:


> Your LV looks awesome in your new car with that wonderful Mulberry charm. Our zodiac symbol!
> Love the new Dinky with those shoes. Beyond cute, are they comfy?
> 
> You are simply sharp and the interior color of your car is so nice and will blend with all of your lovely bags! Did I just say that?


LOL! 
Yes...love the zodiac charm! The espadrilles are very comfy but no support. Try them before you buy.


----------



## barbee

I have been gandering at pre-loved bags, and driving myself crazy. Do I want to spend THAT much on a used 6 yr old bag?  Then, am I just late for the party?  (Altdesigner has heard my woes.) Do I want a beautiful Gucci tote, with Blooms or Tien?  But I have enough totes, really.  And will they look dated next year?  
In my perusing bags on Purseforum, I hit on a new bag, and watched some on-line reveals.  I struck gold(in my eyes) and picked up the phone.  So it's on order and I am a happy clam.  It will be great for summer, and has the interior color I so wanted.  I guess I will be early for the party, if there is one!  I will do a reveal...


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> I have been gandering at pre-loved bags, and driving myself crazy. Do I want to spend THAT much on a used 6 yr old bag?  Then, am I just late for the party?  (Altdesigner has heard my woes.) Do I want a beautiful Gucci tote, with Blooms or Tien?  But I have enough totes, really.  And will they look dated next year?
> In my perusing bags on Purseforum, I hit on a new bag, and watched some on-line reveals.  I struck gold(in my eyes) and picked up the phone.  So it's on order and I am a happy clam.  It will be great for summer, and has the interior color I so wanted.  I guess I will be early for the party, if there is one!  I will do a reveal...




Oh do tell!

Will post the A/W16 LV I told you about that sort of reminds me of the Picotin. I haven't seen it before -


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I have been gandering at pre-loved bags, and driving myself crazy. Do I want to spend THAT much on a used 6 yr old bag?  Then, am I just late for the party?  (Altdesigner has heard my woes.) Do I want a beautiful Gucci tote, with Blooms or Tien?  But I have enough totes, really.  And will they look dated next year?
> In my perusing bags on Purseforum, I hit on a new bag, and watched some on-line reveals.  I struck gold(in my eyes) and picked up the phone.  So it's on order and I am a happy clam.  It will be great for summer, and has the interior color I so wanted.  I guess I will be early for the party, if there is one!  I will do a reveal...



Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I have been gandering at pre-loved bags, and driving myself crazy. Do I want to spend THAT much on a used 6 yr old bag?  Then, am I just late for the party?  (Altdesigner has heard my woes.) Do I want a beautiful Gucci tote, with Blooms or Tien?  But I have enough totes, really.  And will they look dated next year?
> In my perusing bags on Purseforum, I hit on a new bag, and watched some on-line reveals.  I struck gold(in my eyes) and picked up the phone.  So it's on order and I am a happy clam.  It will be great for summer, and has the interior color I so wanted.  I guess I will be early for the party, if there is one!  I will do a reveal...


Excited to see your reveal! Can you give us a hint? Or at least tell us the color????


----------



## ElainePG

AtlDesigner said:


> Oh do tell!
> 
> Will post the A/W16 LV I told you about that sort of reminds me of the Picotin. I haven't seen it before -
> 
> View attachment 3324931


Pretty bag, and the color is an eye-popper! Wow!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...I signed the papers, transferred the money and am the proud owner of a new car! When buying a car I looked at all my options. The car had to "go with" my LVs! [emoji6]
> I also bought the Coach espadrilles that match my Dahlia Dinky. Cute and comfy! Nice with a black or white linen outfit....................


I just love that you matched your car to your bags... that is hysterical! Weren't you smart to get a white car; it goes with everything!

Those espadrilled are adorable, and a perfect match to the Dinky bag. Perfect for summer on The Cape!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! Thought I would drop in and say hi.  I cannot keep up with this thread, you gals are So busy!!
> 
> We are having a gorgeous day here in the PNW, I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle.  75 degrees, no rain (the only thing wrong with the PNW - well that and the cost of living)
> 
> I have ordered a new Massaccesi handbag, bespoke!  Will take awhile to arrive, here's a pic!  It's called the little Athena.


What a darling bag, mk, in a perfect color for you. SILVER hardware, I presume???


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.


You look amazing with that bag, Meg. The entire outfit is awesome. I honestly prefer the Kelly to the Birkin, because of the shoulder strap. Is it a very heavy bag? I know you've been divesting yourself of heavy bags, so I'm assuming it's relatively lightweight, but I had heard that H bags are on the heavy side. Yes? No?

The color is TDF, and is a great match with your H shawl.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> What a darling bag, mk, in a perfect color for you. SILVER hardware, I presume???


Oh yes, SHW and a silver lining.  You get to choose hardware and lining colors! I have become fixated on the Massaccesi handbags as everyone is bespoke, and I really like the three new styles for this spring.  I'm afraid they are all a bit too heavy for most ladies here, but when I receive my little Athena I will let everyone know what it weighs.


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> Oh do tell!
> 
> Will post the A/W16 LV I told you about that sort of reminds me of the Picotin. I haven't seen it before -
> 
> View attachment 3324931


 
Yes, very similar.  Have to unlock to open, I wonder. Then do you see the lock? We need a tutorial.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Excited to see your reveal! Can you give us a hint? Or at least tell us the color????


Hint:  LV


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> So...I signed the papers, transferred the money and am the proud owner of a new car! When buying a car I looked at all my options. The car had to "go with" my LVs! [emoji6]
> I also bought the Coach espadrilles that match my Dahlia Dinky. Cute and comfy! Nice with a black or white linen outfit....................



Congratulations on your new car, SQ!!  Your LV looks wonderful in it!!!


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! Thought I would drop in and say hi.  I cannot keep up with this thread, you gals are So busy!!
> 
> We are having a gorgeous day here in the PNW, I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle.  75 degrees, no rain (the only thing wrong with the PNW - well that and the cost of living)
> 
> I have ordered a new Massaccesi handbag, bespoke!  Will take awhile to arrive, here's a pic!  It's called the little Athena.



That is very pretty MK! I'm looking forward to se yours. When do you expect it?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.



Gorgeous Meg! love the color on you....
Looks great, you really did downsize your collection...



skyqueen said:


> So...I signed the papers, transferred the money and am the proud owner of a new car! When buying a car I looked at all my options. The car had to "go with" my LVs! [emoji6]
> I also bought the Coach espadrilles that match my Dahlia Dinky. Cute and comfy! Nice with a black or white linen outfit....................



Matisse loooove your new car  congrats again...
Perfect match! agree, they will look so great with both white and black 



barbee said:


> I have been gandering at pre-loved bags, and driving myself crazy. Do I want to spend THAT much on a used 6 yr old bag?  Then, am I just late for the party?  (Altdesigner has heard my woes.) Do I want a beautiful Gucci tote, with Blooms or Tien?  But I have enough totes, really.  And will they look dated next year?
> In my perusing bags on Purseforum, I hit on a new bag, and watched some on-line reveals.  I struck gold(in my eyes) and picked up the phone.  So it's on order and I am a happy clam.  It will be great for summer, and has the interior color I so wanted.  I guess I will be early for the party, if there is one!  I will do a reveal...



Ohhh, sounds exciting barbee - when do you expect it to arrive?


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Oh yes, SHW and a silver lining.  You get to choose hardware and lining colors! I have become fixated on the Massaccesi handbags as everyone is bespoke, and I really like the three new styles for this spring.  I'm afraid they are all a bit too heavy for most ladies here, but when I receive my little Athena I will let everyone know what it weighs.



And silver lining.... I'm very excited to see it


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I have been gandering at pre-loved bags, and driving myself crazy. Do I want to spend THAT much on a used 6 yr old bag?  Then, am I just late for the party?  (Altdesigner has heard my woes.) Do I want a beautiful Gucci tote, with Blooms or Tien?  But I have enough totes, really.  And will they look dated next year?
> In my perusing bags on Purseforum, I hit on a new bag, and watched some on-line reveals.  I struck gold(in my eyes) and picked up the phone.  So it's on order and I am a happy clam.  It will be great for summer, and has the interior color I so wanted.  I guess I will be early for the party, if there is one!  I will do a reveal...


 


barbee said:


> Hint:  LV


Can't wait to see, Barbee! I don't think you can go wrong with LV...congrats!


----------



## skyqueen

AtlDesigner said:


> Oh do tell!
> 
> Will post the A/W16 LV I told you about that sort of reminds me of the Picotin. I haven't seen it before -
> 
> View attachment 3324931


I haven't seen it either. Wonder how the hell you open and close? There must be an easy secret to it. Adorable, fun bag! Thanks for posting...love seeing the new styles!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I just love that you matched your car to your bags... that is hysterical! Weren't you smart to get a white car; it goes with everything!
> 
> Those espadrilled are adorable, and a perfect match to the Dinky bag. Perfect for summer on The Cape!


Very light inside the car...got to watch the coffee. I ordered the GGBaily car mats in a darker beige color with wine color binding and monogram. We've decided to keep my convertible and have some cosmetic work done. Only use it in the summer months. 
The espadrilles are fun, Elaine but no support. Yes...perfect for the Cape!
Went out to dinner with a group of friends last night and got terrible news during dinner. A 36 y/o women was killed in a car accident on my street Friday night. Come to find out she was the daughter of a wonderful man who sits on 2 boards with me. I am so upset for him and his wife! She had 2 small children. The police think she had a medical problem. Just awful!


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Oh yes, SHW and a silver lining.  You get to choose hardware and lining colors! I have become fixated on the Massaccesi handbags as everyone is bespoke, and I really like the three new styles for this spring.  I'm afraid they are all a bit too heavy for most ladies here, but when I receive my little Athena I will let everyone know what it weighs.


SHW AND silver lining..you must be in seventh heaven, MK!



cdtracing said:


> Congratulations on your new car, SQ!!  Your LV looks wonderful in it!!!


I've got my priorities straight, Cdt! [emoji57]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Love Lagoon...goes great with your shawl. I'm surprised at how big the 28 looks on you. Great size!


Thanks, SQ. I think it might look larger since there wasn't a lot of room in the bathroom to take a picture. This is also a retourne so it is a bit slouchier.


mkpurselover said:


> I've heard that it rains a lot in parts of the south too.
> 
> 
> Yes,  beautifully made to order for such an inexpensive price!  I don't know how Marco does it.
> Oh yes, photos when I receive.  Yes Washington state is called "the Switzerland of America" , (at least the west coast side) with mountains, forests, and greenery.
> 
> Thanks Meg, I think its close to your Hazlan? Color (sorry I can't remember the purse name)
> 
> 
> I promise I will.  Love your new car!



Yes, I think it is similar in color. I love the blue colors. Here is a picture of all 3.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> I've got my priorities straight, Cdt! [emoji57]



You certainly do, SQ!!! And looking fabulous doing so!


----------



## Shelby33

Will this pass as a crossbody bag do you think?  I cut off the short strap and added a chain.  It's an old Botkier, about 7x9. Thanks


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> someday I will see a Kelly in real life..sigh..  Beautiful color


Thank you.


barbee said:


> Your new Kelly is a beautiful color for spring/summer, Meg.  As I perused your closet, I saw a Picotin.  Do you use this bag much?  And what size is it?  Does it collapse, or hold its own structure?  It is probably the only Hermes I could or want to afford, and have seen them enough on Purseforum to be intrigued.  It has a nice, informal look, which is my lifestyle.  If... you ever think it is one you may not have room for in your life, PM me.



My Picotin is the pm size. I don't use it much these days because we just don't get out like we used to but I still love it. It holds its shape well because of the flat bottom. I have used it for going to dinner and events where I wanted a more casual bag but small. I tried the next size up and I liked it but it felt too heavy for me. Here is a picture from about 6 months ago.


----------



## Shelby33

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I think it might look larger since there wasn't a lot of room in the bathroom to take a picture. This is also a retourne so it is a bit slouchier.
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it is similar in color. I love the blue colors. Here is a picture of all 3.



I love the colors!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> You certainly do, SQ!!! And looking fabulous doing so!



[emoji8]



Shelby33 said:


> Will this pass as a crossbody bag do you think?  I cut off the short strap and added a chain.  It's an old Botkier, about 7x9. Thanks



I think it looks terrific with the chain strap...I never would have known it didn't come this way originally!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I think it might look larger since there wasn't a lot of room in the bathroom to take a picture. This is also a retourne so it is a bit slouchier.
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it is similar in color. I love the blue colors. Here is a picture of all 3.


Spring has sprung, Meg!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> My Picotin is the pm size. I don't use it much these days because we just don't get out like we used to but I still love it. It holds its shape well because of the flat bottom. I have used it for going to dinner and events where I wanted a more casual bag but small. I tried the next size up and I liked it but it felt too heavy for me. Here is a picture from about 6 months ago.


I have thought many times about buying a Picotin MM...but I really like having a shoulder strap option. I must say it looks terrific on you!


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks terrific with the chain strap...I never would have known it didn't come this way originally!



Thanks,  OK I will use it... Don't know where this insecurity came from haha


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Very light inside the car...got to watch the coffee. I ordered the GGBaily car mats in a darker beige color with wine color binding and monogram. We've decided to keep my convertible and have some cosmetic work done. Only use it in the summer months.
> The espadrilles are fun, Elaine but no support. Yes...perfect for the Cape!
> Went out to dinner with a group of friends last night and got terrible news during dinner. A 36 y/o women was killed in a car accident on my street Friday night. Come to find out she was the daughter of a wonderful man who sits on 2 boards with me. I am so upset for him and his wife! She had 2 small children. The police think she had a medical problem. Just awful!


Oh, SQ, how terribly tragic. So it was a medical problem that caused the accident, just her car involved? Awful for her family. What a sad loss.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Hint:  LV


Bravo!


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> That is very pretty MK! I'm looking forward to se yours. When do you expect it?





Cilifene said:


> And silver lining.... I'm very excited to see it



Thanks Cilifene, it will be at least 3 weeks I think.  Marco has been very busy with spring orders and it takes longer to go through customs to the US.  I promise I'll photo the inside.



skyqueen said:


> SHW AND silver lining..you must be in seventh heaven, MK!
> ]






megt10 said:


> Yes, I think it is similar in color. I love the blue colors. Here is a picture of all 3.


Beautiful, love the blues!


----------



## mkpurselover

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> My Picotin is the pm size. I don't use it much these days because we just don't get out like we used to but I still love it. It holds its shape well because of the flat bottom. I have used it for going to dinner and events where I wanted a more casual bag but small. I tried the next size up and I liked it but it felt too heavy for me. Here is a picture from about 6 months ago.



Gorgeous Meg!! You and the outfit.  Love your new smile


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> My Picotin is the pm size. I don't use it much these days because we just don't get out like we used to but I still love it. It holds its shape well because of the flat bottom. I have used it for going to dinner and events where I wanted a more casual bag but small. I tried the next size up and I liked it but it felt too heavy for me. Here is a picture from about 6 months ago.


 Thanks for the picture, Meg.  It give me a perspective on size. So pretty with the outfit.


----------



## megt10

AtlDesigner said:


> [emoji7] love!


Thank you.


skyqueen said:


> So...I signed the papers, transferred the money and am the proud owner of a new car! When buying a car I looked at all my options. The car had to "go with" my LVs! [emoji6]
> I also bought the Coach espadrilles that match my Dahlia Dinky. Cute and comfy! Nice with a black or white linen outfit....................


Love the car with the bag! The shoes are adorable.


Izzy48 said:


> A lovely new addition, beautiful color. Your closet looks wonderful with all the bright colors and beautiful bags.


Thanks, Izzy. It is nice not to have it too jam packed. At least with the bags. I need to do clothes and shoes again but I am waiting to see if I can take off these 10 lbs before committing to letting anything else go.


skyqueen said:


> LOL! Just hope I can figure everything out...I'm not mechanical!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Very comfy! I was worried how they'd look on a size 10 foot but they look cute.
> 
> 
> LOL!
> Yes...love the zodiac charm! The espadrilles are very comfy but no support. Try them before you buy.


I still am figuring stuff out. Though I have to say if I read the manual that might help .


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I have been gandering at pre-loved bags, and driving myself crazy. Do I want to spend THAT much on a used 6 yr old bag?  Then, am I just late for the party?  (Altdesigner has heard my woes.) Do I want a beautiful Gucci tote, with Blooms or Tien?  But I have enough totes, really.  And will they look dated next year?
> In my perusing bags on Purseforum, I hit on a new bag, and watched some on-line reveals.  I struck gold(in my eyes) and picked up the phone.  So it's on order and I am a happy clam.  It will be great for summer, and has the interior color I so wanted.  I guess I will be early for the party, if there is one!  I will do a reveal...


Can't wait to see!


AtlDesigner said:


> Oh do tell!
> 
> Will post the A/W16 LV I told you about that sort of reminds me of the Picotin. I haven't seen it before -
> 
> View attachment 3324931


So pretty.


ElainePG said:


> You look amazing with that bag, Meg. The entire outfit is awesome. I honestly prefer the Kelly to the Birkin, because of the shoulder strap. Is it a very heavy bag? I know you've been divesting yourself of heavy bags, so I'm assuming it's relatively lightweight, but I had heard that H bags are on the heavy side. Yes? No?
> 
> The color is TDF, and is a great match with your H shawl.


Thank you, Elaine. The Kelly is in swift leather which is lighter weight than most. In this size, the bag is not too heavy for me at all. My old Kelly in the 35 Clemence was way too heavy and just too large to comfortably carry. I am also planning on using my Halzan crossbody strap with the Kelly to go hands-free. It isn't a perfect match but it goes well enough. Like the crossbody strap from my Balenciaga Velo that I use with my other Kelly.


Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous Meg! love the color on you....
> Looks great, you really did downsize your collection...
> 
> 
> 
> Matisse loooove your new car  congrats again...
> Perfect match! agree, they will look so great with both white and black
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, sounds exciting barbee - when do you expect it to arrive?


Thank you. Yes, I have really downsized and plan on letting go of a few more bags beside the ones that are already sitting in the hall closet. It gets tougher as the count gets lower, but I still have more than I use regularly. 


skyqueen said:


> Very light inside the car...got to watch the coffee. I ordered the GGBaily car mats in a darker beige color with wine color binding and monogram. We've decided to keep my convertible and have some cosmetic work done. Only use it in the summer months.
> The espadrilles are fun, Elaine but no support. Yes...perfect for the Cape!
> Went out to dinner with a group of friends last night and got terrible news during dinner. A 36 y/o women was killed in a car accident on my street Friday night. Come to find out she was the daughter of a wonderful man who sits on 2 boards with me. I am so upset for him and his wife! She had 2 small children. The police think she had a medical problem. Just awful!



Oh, I am so sorry, SQ. What a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## megt10

Shelby33 said:


> Will this pass as a crossbody bag do you think?  I cut off the short strap and added a chain.  It's an old Botkier, about 7x9. Thanks


I think it looks great. Will the chain strap be comfortable when worn as a crossbody bag?


Shelby33 said:


> I love the colors!


Thank you.


skyqueen said:


> Spring has sprung, Meg!


Thanks, SQ.


skyqueen said:


> I have thought many times about buying a Picotin MM...but I really like having a shoulder strap option. I must say it looks terrific on you!



Thank you. I continue to look at the MM. When I tried it on in the store it felt heavy to me. It did fit over my shoulder but I don't think it would be comfortable to carry it that way since the bottom is structured and the bag sticks out pretty far. Maybe in time, it would soften up and be more comfortable to wear on the shoulder. I just don't think that I would carry it enough because of the weight.


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks Cilifene, it will be at least 3 weeks I think.  Marco has been very busy with spring orders and it takes longer to go through customs to the US.  I promise I'll photo the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, love the blues!


Thank you. I love blue bags.


mkpurselover said:


> Gorgeous Meg!! You and the outfit.  Love your new smile



Thank you. That is actually my old smile. I am waiting still for the Lumineers to come in. I didn't hear anything from the dentist last week. Unfortunately, I will have to go see him this week regardless. I flossed where I wasn't supposed to as all the temporary front teeth were bonded together. Now I have a space and air is getting in and am uncomfortable again.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Thanks for the picture, Meg.  It give me a perspective on size. So pretty with the outfit.



You're welcome.


----------



## Chubbymoo

megt10 said:


> I too got a new handbag. I have to decide on what else to let go of. I have at least 10 bags in my downstairs closet right now. Here she is. A Kelly 28 in Lagoon. I got her from a fabulous PF member. I wore her briefly to my MIL's Dr. appointment yesterday. Then it started raining. Here is a picture of my handbag closet at the moment. As you can see my bags are no longer crammed in and have room to breathe. I had enough space to move some of my shoes over to the handbag section.



Meg your closet is to die for!!! I love your collection ! &#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## Shelby33

megt10 said:


> I think it looks great. Will the chain strap be comfortable when worn as a crossbody bag?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks, SQ.
> 
> .



It is,  I wrapped a scarf around the top of the chain because it keeps getting my hair.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Love the car with the bag! The shoes are adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I still am figuring stuff out. Though I have to say if I read the manual that might help .




Thanks, Meg!
The finance guy, at Mercedes, gave me a good tip. Mercedes has all the "how to" videos on their website. Sit in your car and watch the videos on your iPhone then try whatever you want to know about. He said the videos are easy to follow...Thank God! [emoji41]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Meg!
> The finance guy, at Mercedes, gave me a good tip. Mercedes has all the "how to" videos on their website. Sit in your car and watch the videos on your iPhone then try whatever you want to know about. He said the videos are easy to follow...Thank God! [emoji41]



Awesome tip.


----------



## megt10

Shelby33 said:


> It is,  I wrapped a scarf around the top of the chain because it keeps getting my hair.



What a great idea.


----------



## megt10

Chubbymoo said:


> Meg your closet is to die for!!! I love your collection ! &#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;



Thank you so much.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Very light inside the car...got to watch the coffee. I ordered the GGBaily car mats in a darker beige color with wine color binding and monogram. We've decided to keep my convertible and have some cosmetic work done. Only use it in the summer months.
> The espadrilles are fun, Elaine but no support. Yes...perfect for the Cape!
> Went out to dinner with a group of friends last night and got terrible news during dinner. A 36 y/o women was killed in a car accident on my street Friday night. Come to find out she was the daughter of a wonderful man who sits on 2 boards with me. I am so upset for him and his wife! She had 2 small children. The police think she had a
> medical problem. Just awful!



Oh no, that is the most awful thing that can happen.  poor parents and poor children....so sad!



megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I think it might look larger since there wasn't a lot of room in the bathroom to take a picture. This is also a retourne so it is a bit slouchier.
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it is similar in color. I love the blue colors. Here is a picture of all 3.



Absolutely gorgeous blues Meg! you wear them so perfectly dear.


----------



## Cilifene

Shelby33 said:


> Will this pass as a crossbody bag do you think?  I cut off the short strap and added a chain.  It's an old Botkier, about 7x9. Thanks



Absolutely! great idea.!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Hint:  LV



Something with RED lining?.. 



skyqueen said:


> Can't wait to see, Barbee! *I don't think you can go wrong with LV.*..congrats!



+1



ElainePG said:


> Bravo!



+1


----------



## Shelby33

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely! great idea.!


Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh no, that is the most awful thing that can happen.  poor parents and poor children....so sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous blues Meg! you wear them so perfectly dear.



Thank you so much.


----------



## cdtracing

Oh, you ladies have given me new car fever!!  I told DH that I wanted a new Corvette.  He wanted to know if he can get a new car first.    I told him sure as long as I got my new car too!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Meg!
> The finance guy, at Mercedes, gave me a good tip. Mercedes has all the "how to" videos on their website. Sit in your car and watch the videos on your iPhone then try whatever you want to know about. He said the videos are easy to follow...Thank God! [emoji41]


What a great idea! I'm going to do it!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see!
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. The Kelly is in swift leather which is lighter weight than most. In this size, the bag is not too heavy for me at all. My old Kelly in the 35 Clemence was way too heavy and just too large to comfortably carry. I am also planning on using my Halzan crossbody strap with the Kelly to go hands-free. It isn't a perfect match but it goes well enough. Like the crossbody strap from my Balenciaga Velo that I use with my other Kelly.
> 
> Thank you. Yes, I have really downsized and plan on letting go of a few more bags beside the ones that are already sitting in the hall closet. It gets tougher as the count gets lower, but I still have more than I use regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am so sorry, SQ. What a terrible thing to happen.



What a terrible tragedy for the family and friends and neighbors. To lose a child, their are no words.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Very light inside the car...got to watch the coffee. I ordered the GGBaily car mats in a darker beige color with wine color binding and monogram. We've decided to keep my convertible and have some cosmetic work done. Only use it in the summer months.
> The espadrilles are fun, Elaine but no support. Yes...perfect for the Cape!
> Went out to dinner with a group of friends last night and got terrible news during dinner. A 36 y/o women was killed in a car accident on my street Friday night. Come to find out she was the daughter of a wonderful man who sits on 2 boards with me. I am so upset for him and his wife! She had 2 small children. The police think she had a medical problem. Just awful!



So sorry to hear of this tragedy, SQ.  It is terrible to lose a child.  My heart goes out to this man & his family.


----------



## cdtracing

I just got back from my Botox appt.  Since Spring is here, it's time to freshen up a bit.  I got some information on Ultherapy....something I'm considering for my neck & under my chin.  Has any of you ladies had any experience with this that they would like to share?  I would love to hear some first hand experiences.   I've heard it's painful.


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> I just got back from my Botox appt.  Since Spring is here, it's time to freshen up a bit.  I got some information on Ultherapy....something I'm considering for my neck & under my chin.  Has any of you ladies had any experience with this that they would like to share?  I would love to hear some first hand experiences.   I've heard it's painful.



I had it done end of January.  I have an appt to have it looked at in 4 months which is the minimum time it takes to "worK".

I "may be seeing some improvement but it is really to early to say.  I'll update you after my appt June 1.

I am almost 60, and had my entire face done (except my upper lip which has no lines)  My neck is what bothers the he77 out of me is the hardest place to get results (of course that would be!)  I signed a waiver to put my face on the website so i'll  keep you posted.

I thought it was somewhat painful and I have a high tolerance for pain.  They give a valium-type drug and a Norco.  I am on Xanax so declined the valium, but if the norco helped I'm glad I took it!

It isn't unbearable, but not fun (what procedure is?)


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> I had it done end of January.  I have an appt to have it looked at in 4 months which is the minimum time it takes to "worK".
> 
> I "may be seeing some improvement but it is really to early to say.  I'll update you after my appt June 1.
> 
> I am almost 60, and had my entire face done (except my upper lip which has no lines)  My neck is what bothers the he77 out of me is the hardest place to get results (of course that would be!)  I signed a waiver to put my face on the website so i'll  keep you posted.
> 
> I thought it was somewhat painful and I have a high tolerance for pain.  They give a valium-type drug and a Norco.  I am on Xanax so declined the valium, but if the norco helped I'm glad I took it!
> 
> It isn't unbearable, but not fun (what procedure is?)



Of course that would be the hardest place to get results; that's what's really bothering me along with sagging under my chin.  I'm really looking forward to hearing your results in a couple of months.  I've got a high tolerance for pain so I figure I can put up with the procedure.  How long did yours take?


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> I just got back from my Botox appt.  Since Spring is here, it's time to freshen up a bit.  I got some information on Ultherapy....something I'm considering for my neck & under my chin.  Has any of you ladies had any experience with this that they would like to share?  I would love to hear some first hand experiences.   I've heard it's painful.





chessmont said:


> I had it done end of January.  I have an appt to have it looked at in 4 months which is the minimum time it takes to "worK".
> 
> I "may be seeing some improvement but it is really to early to say.  I'll update you after my appt June 1.
> 
> I am almost 60, and had my entire face done (except my upper lip which has no lines)  My neck is what bothers the he77 out of me is the hardest place to get results (of course that would be!)  I signed a waiver to put my face on the website so i'll  keep you posted.
> 
> I thought it was somewhat painful and I have a high tolerance for pain.  They give a valium-type drug and a Norco.  I am on Xanax so declined the valium, but if the norco helped I'm glad I took it!
> 
> It isn't unbearable, but not fun (what procedure is?)





cdtracing said:


> Of course that would be the hardest place to get results; that's what's really bothering me along with sagging under my chin.  I'm really looking forward to hearing your results in a couple of months.  I've got a high tolerance for pain so I figure I can put up with the procedure.  How long did yours take?



Oh looking forward to seeing results and hearing of experiences. I haven't been for Botox since last year at least 8 months. I can't go again until my dental work is done.

Speaking of which I was thinking that I would have the Lumineers this week or next at the latest. Well, I finally called my dentist to find out what was going on. His tech said that they needed to do more impressions for the lab and that they had just heard from them the day before. Mind you it has been over 2 weeks now that I am living with these funky temporary front teeth and I find out nothing has been done. I told them I was really angry and upset. It took the lab 2 weeks to tell them that they need something else. UGH. So my dentist called and said that he needed to hear from the lab to see exactly what they need before proceeding further. He finally got the information and is coming in today to do whatever they need. He said that they will put a rush on in which means 7 working days instead of 10 not much of a difference. So I will be spending Passover and going to a memorial service next week with funky teeth. Sorry just had to vent.


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> Of course that would be the hardest place to get results; that's what's really bothering me along with sagging under my chin.  I'm really looking forward to hearing your results in a couple of months.  I've got a high tolerance for pain so I figure I can put up with the procedure.  How long did yours take?



It took 2 hours.  Yes it is the sagging under my chin that bothers me the most, I guess I didn't mean neck, really.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Of course that would be the hardest place to get results; that's what's really bothering me along with sagging under my chin.  I'm really looking forward to hearing your results in a couple of months.  I've got a high tolerance for pain so I figure I can put up with the procedure.  How long did yours take?


 


chessmont said:


> It took 2 hours.  Yes it is the sagging under my chin that bothers me the most, I guess I didn't mean neck, really.


I'm curious, too, Chessmont. 
I've had injectibles...extensive the last time. Around the lips, marionette lines, between the eyes/forehead, jawline and eye hollows that hurt like hell (even with numbing cream and ice). Looks good for a while but doesn't last long enough.
I'd be willing to try Ultherapy if it lasted longer.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Oh looking forward to seeing results and hearing of experiences. I haven't been for Botox since last year at least 8 months. I can't go again until my dental work is done.
> 
> Speaking of which I was thinking that I would have the Lumineers this week or next at the latest. Well, I finally called my dentist to find out what was going on. His tech said that they needed to do more impressions for the lab and that they had just heard from them the day before. Mind you it has been over 2 weeks now that I am living with these funky temporary front teeth and I find out nothing has been done. I told them I was really angry and upset. It took the lab 2 weeks to tell them that they need something else. UGH. So my dentist called and said that he needed to hear from the lab to see exactly what they need before proceeding further. He finally got the information and is coming in today to do whatever they need. He said that they will put a rush on in which means 7 working days instead of 10 not much of a difference. So I will be spending Passover and going to a memorial service next week with funky teeth. Sorry just had to vent.


What a PITA, Meg!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> I'm curious, too, Chessmont.
> I've had injectibles...extensive the last time. Around the lips, marionette lines, between the eyes/forehead, jawline and eye hollows that hurt like hell (even with numbing cream and ice). Looks good for a while but doesn't last long enough.
> I'd be willing to try Ultherapy if it lasted longer.



I don't know how long injectables last, not familiar with them but I don't think Ultherapy last more than 2 years max and usually less IIRC.  I just didn't want needles or knives.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I don't know how long injectables last, not familiar with them but I don't think Ultherapy last more than 2 years max and usually less IIRC.  I just didn't want needles or knives.


About the same. The first time I had injectibles the PS used my own fat (I have plenty of fat to choose from) and the results lasted longer...almost 3 years. 
I'm afraid to go under the knife!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Oh looking forward to seeing results and hearing of experiences. I haven't been for Botox since last year at least 8 months. I can't go again until my dental work is done.
> 
> Speaking of which I was thinking that I would have the Lumineers this week or next at the latest. Well, I finally called my dentist to find out what was going on. His tech said that they needed to do more impressions for the lab and that they had just heard from them the day before. Mind you it has been over 2 weeks now that I am living with these funky temporary front teeth and I find out nothing has been done. I told them I was really angry and upset. It took the lab 2 weeks to tell them that they need something else. UGH. So my dentist called and said that he needed to hear from the lab to see exactly what they need before proceeding further. He finally got the information and is coming in today to do whatever they need. He said that they will put a rush on in which means 7 working days instead of 10 not much of a difference. So I will be spending Passover and going to a memorial service next week with funky teeth. Sorry just had to vent.



Oh, Meg.  What a pain & so unnecessary!  I know you are so tired of having to go through this & not getting it over with quickly.  Hopefully, this will be resolved in a week or so & you will be done with the pain & the aggravation!


----------



## skyqueen

Look who escaped again! Miss Lucy knows a good thing and never leaves the backyard.
She's so sneaky we can't find her escape route.....................


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> I'm curious, too, Chessmont.
> I've had injectibles...extensive the last time. Around the lips, marionette lines, between the eyes/forehead, jawline and eye hollows that hurt like hell (even with numbing cream and ice). Looks good for a while but doesn't last long enough.
> I'd be willing to try Ultherapy if it lasted longer.





skyqueen said:


> About the same. The first time I had injectibles the PS used my own fat (I have plenty of fat to choose from) and the results lasted longer...almost 3 years.
> I'm afraid to go under the knife!



I know what you mean, SQ.  I don't want to go under the knife either....not yet anyway.  It's been a year since I've had any injectibles so I'll probably go back for that in a couple of months.  My doctor said that I'm still good in that respect but may need a touch up in a few months & to come back in June to see.  I haven't had any injectibles in the eye hollow, only in the marionette lines, smile lines & cheeks. I haven't had fat injections either.  I may look into that.

The only thing I'm willing to go under the knife for is lypo & a tummy tuck but I still have some weight to lose before I commit to that.  Man...if I had known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of my body.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Look who escaped again! Miss Lucy knows a good thing and never leaves the backyard.
> She's so sneaky we can't find her escape route.....................



What a beauty!!  I had a paint mare when I was young that was a Houdini.  She always stayed in the back yard, tho. LOL


----------



## chessmont

Ok ladies (and any gents), my DH got hit by a drunk driver yesterday  - he is OK but our dear old 1990 Saab turbo convertible (350,00+ miles) is totaled.  He is more bummed about that than his sore neck and other body parts  (trying to get him for X-rays tomorrow he is resisting)

He really wants a convertible.  Are there any of you who have a convertible that can hold 4 people comfortably.  A 2 seater is just not practical.  Just looking for ideas...TIA!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Ok ladies (and any gents), my DH got hit by a drunk driver yesterday  - he is OK but our dear old 1990 Saab turbo convertible (350,00+ miles) is totaled.  He is more bummed about that than his sore neck and other body parts  (trying to get him for X-rays tomorrow he is resisting)
> 
> He really wants a convertible.  Are there any of you who have a convertible that can hold 4 people comfortably.  A 2 seater is just not practical.  Just looking for ideas...TIA!


OMG, chessmont... I am so very sorry to hear about your husband! Forget the car, get that man to a radiologist! Even if he whines! Some auto injuries don't show up for a while.

What's going to happen to the :censor: who totaled your husband's car? Was he arrested? I hope he loses his license! Forever!!!!!  ullhair:


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> OMG, chessmont... I am so very sorry to hear about your husband! Forget the car, get that man to a radiologist! Even if he whines! Some auto injuries don't show up for a while.
> 
> What's going to happen to the :censor: who totaled your husband's car? Was he arrested? I hope he loses his license! Forever!!!!!  ullhair:



Yes he was arrested but I have no other details yet.  Hey how can I make a guy go to the doctor when he doesn't want to?  I am nagging regularly,, don't know what else to do...

The guy hit 4 cars behind and in front of my DH.  One poor girl was almost head-on but she swerved and got sideswiped.  The guy is in serious trouble I am sure!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> What a PITA, Meg!



Oh yeah and he had to shave down some more teeth. I swear the shots are just now wearing off.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Oh, Meg.  What a pain & so unnecessary!  I know you are so tired of having to go through this & not getting it over with quickly.  Hopefully, this will be resolved in a week or so & you will be done with the pain & the aggravation!



Thank you. It will probably be another 2 weeks assuming all goes according to plan. Depending on how it looks compared to my other teeth I will probably have more done. Once I forget about what a pain this has been so far. On the up side the roofers were here this morning doing the roof in preparation for the solar panels we are getting in a couple of weeks. I missed all the banging and barking.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Look who escaped again! Miss Lucy knows a good thing and never leaves the backyard.
> She's so sneaky we can't find her escape route.....................



She really is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Ok ladies (and any gents), my DH got hit by a drunk driver yesterday  - he is OK but our dear old 1990 Saab turbo convertible (350,00+ miles) is totaled.  He is more bummed about that than his sore neck and other body parts  (trying to get him for X-rays tomorrow he is resisting)
> 
> He really wants a convertible.  Are there any of you who have a convertible that can hold 4 people comfortably.  A 2 seater is just not practical.  Just looking for ideas...TIA!



I am so sorry! Thank goodness he is okay.

I love my Mercedes convertible. It is the 400E 2016.  It is a 4 seater I road in the back and found it quite comfortable. I tried the BMW convertible and loved driving it but it was not comfortable for anyone sitting in the back seat.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> I am so sorry! Thank goodness he is okay.
> 
> I love my Mercedes convertible. It is the 400E 2016.  It is a 4 seater I road in the back and found it quite comfortable. I tried the BMW convertible and loved driving it but it was not comfortable for anyone sitting in the back seat.



Thanks megt    I'll mention it to him...


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Ok ladies (and any gents), my DH got hit by a drunk driver yesterday  - he is OK but our dear old 1990 Saab turbo convertible (350,00+ miles) is totaled.  He is more bummed about that than his sore neck and other body parts  (trying to get him for X-rays tomorrow he is resisting)
> 
> He really wants a convertible.  Are there any of you who have a convertible that can hold 4 people comfortably.  A 2 seater is just not practical.  Just looking for ideas...TIA!


How awful...and I hope the ba$tard has insurance! Men are the worst patients...good luck!



megt10 said:


> I am so sorry! Thank goodness he is okay.
> 
> I love my Mercedes convertible. It is the 400E 2016.  It is a 4 seater I road in the back and found it quite comfortable. I tried the BMW convertible and loved driving it but it was not comfortable for anyone sitting in the back seat.


I think your new convertible is bigger then my old one, a CLK350. My DS is 6'4" and can squeeze into the back seat...it's tight. I just looked at an Audi A5 convertible and the back seat was a bit bigger.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> How awful...and I hope the ba$tard has insurance! Men are the worst patients...good luck!
> 
> 
> I think your new convertible is bigger then my old one, a CLK350. My DS is 6'4" and can squeeze into the back seat...it's tight. I just looked at an Audi A5 convertible and the back seat was a bit bigger.



I think the back seat has more room than my old car. Mine was the CLK 350 too.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks for the feedback.  DH is still waffling on whether or not he will let me take him to the hospital tomorrow!

Hate to say he said the guy didn't look like the type that had insurance, as he tossed a bag out of the car as the cops drove up...


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  DH is still waffling on whether or not he will let me take him to the hospital tomorrow!



He really needs to be seen.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> He really needs to be seen.



I know!  But I can't wrestle him into it


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I think the back seat has more room than my old car. Mine was the CLK 350 too.


The E class is bigger. 
I drove my new car out to dinner, with friends, tonight...the GD seagulls pooped all over it. I guess it's been christened! [emoji15]



chessmont said:


> I know!  But I can't wrestle him into it


Drug him! [emoji57]


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> The E class is bigger.
> I drove my new car out to dinner, with friends, tonight...the GD seagulls pooped all over it. I guess it's been christened! [emoji15]
> 
> 
> Drug him! [emoji57]



hehe


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> hehe


Tell him you're taking him to breakfast... then drive to the hospital???


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Tell him you're taking him to breakfast... then drive to the hospital???



Oh jhe would be so suspicious.  He has talked to at least 10 people over the last to days who have given him the same advice; maybe he'll take it tomorrow.   His brother is a lawyer and says do it for future possible legal reasons, especially neck injuries...


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Ok ladies (and any gents), my DH got hit by a drunk driver yesterday  - he is OK but our dear old 1990 Saab turbo convertible (350,00+ miles) is totaled.  He is more bummed about that than his sore neck and other body parts  (trying to get him for X-rays tomorrow he is resisting)
> 
> He really wants a convertible.  Are there any of you who have a convertible that can hold 4 people comfortably.  A 2 seater is just not practical.  Just looking for ideas...TIA!



How awful!  I'm glad your DH is ok but he should really get checked out!  Injuries from a car wreck can show up later.  I sure hope the idiot who hit him has insurance.  If not, his @$$ should go to jail.  Hope it all works out.

I have a friend who has a 400E like Meg.  Hubby & I have ridden in it & we're both tall.  We were both surprised how roomy the back seat is.


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Oh jhe would be so suspicious.  He has talked to at least 10 people over the last to days who have given him the same advice; maybe he'll take it tomorrow.   His brother is a lawyer and says do it for future possible legal reasons, especially neck injuries...



Hopefully, he'll take his brother's advise.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Oh jhe would be so suspicious.  He has talked to at least 10 people over the last to days who have given him the same advice; maybe he'll take it tomorrow.   His brother is a lawyer and says *do it for future possible legal reasons*, especially neck injuries...



His brother is absolutely right. So maybe that will get your DH to agree to be seen. I do hope so... auto injuries can be sneaky and, as others have said, can show up weeks (or even months) later.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> His brother is absolutely right. So maybe that will get your DH to agree to be seen. I do hope so... auto injuries can be sneaky and, as others have said, can show up weeks (or even months) later.



No luck today.  I think I have to give up.  He just won't do it.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> No luck today.  I think I have to give up.  He just won't do it.


Grrrrrrr. Men!


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> No luck today.  I think I have to give up.  He just won't do it.



Have his brother come get him & take him.


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> Have his brother come get him & take him.



Unfortunately he's 3000 miles away...


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Unfortunately he's 3000 miles away...



Oh, well....I was hoping he was close by.  It was worth a try.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> No luck today.  I think I have to give up.  He just won't do it.


What a shame! Back/neck injuries are tricky...you may feel fine now, then boom, six months down the road and it hits. Can anything be put on record for the insurance company?


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> What a shame! Back/neck injuries are tricky...you may feel fine now, then boom, six months down the road and it hits. Can anything be put on record for the insurance company?



Well he did describe it in the police report...


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Well he did describe it in the police report...



Ugg, I am sorry he won't listen to reason. He really does need proof that any injury that may show up down the road is a direct result of the crash.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> How awful!  I'm glad your DH is ok but he should really get checked out!  Injuries from a car wreck can show up later.  I sure hope the idiot who hit him has insurance.  If not, his @$$ should go to jail.  Hope it all works out.
> 
> I have a friend who has a 400E like Meg.  Hubby & I have ridden in it & we're both tall.  We were both surprised how roomy the back seat is.



My dogs are quite comfortable in the backseat .


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  DH is still waffling on whether or not he will let me take him to the hospital tomorrow!
> 
> Hate to say he said the guy didn't look like the type that had insurance, as he tossed a bag out of the car as the cops drove up...



Oh, I'm so sorry Chessmont - keep pushing him!!! 



megt10 said:


> He really needs to be seen.



Agree....


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> My dogs are quite comfortable in the backseat .





We really were suprised by the room in it.  While our friends are not as tall as us, with the front seats moved up some, we were comfortable in the back.  Usually, that's not the case for us.  They leased a silver one but I like your red color best.


----------



## chessmont

Yay!  DH is going to urgent care after work today to get checked out!  Guess his brother (not me) finally got through to him.  I'm relieved.  He says he doesn't feel any worse but who knows what can happen down the line.  Maybe it was all of your tpf vibes about it


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Yay!  DH is going to urgent care after work today to get checked out!  Guess his brother (not me) finally got through to him.  I'm relieved.  He says he doesn't feel any worse but who knows what can happen down the line.  Maybe it was all of your tpf vibes about it



Great News!!  It's really a good idea to get fully checked out.  Often times, something doesn't show up right away, like neck, back, or muscle problems.  It's better to be safe than sorry!  So glad he's going.  He may think he's fine but the doctor may find something.  At my age, it's hard to tell a new pain from all my old ones.


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Yay!  DH is going to urgent care after work today to get checked out!  Guess his brother (not me) finally got through to him.  I'm relieved.  He says he doesn't feel any worse but who knows what can happen down the line.  Maybe it was all of your tpf vibes about it



That is so good to hear!


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Yay!  DH is going to urgent care after work today to get checked out!  Guess his brother (not me) finally got through to him.  I'm relieved.  He says he doesn't feel any worse but who knows what can happen down the line.  Maybe it was all of your tpf vibes about it


Praise the Lord! Best to document................


----------



## skyqueen

Got my car mats from GGBailey. The quality isn't quite as good as my last ones but still OK. They add some pizzazz to a boring interior!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Got my car mats from GGBailey. The quality isn't quite as good as my last ones but still OK. They add some pizzazz to a boring interior!



They look nice


----------



## chessmont

Well, going to go look at a 2016 used (fleet car) Mercedes 400E.  I'm sure I'll like it, what's not to like!  Good price from original and 10,000 miles on it.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Got my car mats from GGBailey. The quality isn't quite as good as my last ones but still OK. They add some pizzazz to a boring interior!



They look great.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Well, going to go look at a 2016 used (fleet car) Mercedes 400E.  I'm sure I'll like it, what's not to like!  Good price from original and 10,000 miles on it.



Sounds like a great find! I seriously love my car. The navigation system and safety features are lifesavers for me.


----------



## megt10

Remember when I got my ingrown toenails taken care of 6 months ago? They are back. I am having surgery again on the right toe on Monday. I had a feeling they were coming back 11 weeks ago when I went for my check up. Lily my nail tech confirmed it last week. Ugh, it's just one thing after another.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Remember when I got my ingrown toenails taken care of 6 months ago? They are back. I am having surgery again on the right toe on Monday. I had a feeling they were coming back 11 weeks ago when I went for my check up. Lily my nail tech confirmed it last week. Ugh, it's just one thing after another.



OMG that's awful!  How can that happen if you had surgery?  I don't understand...


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Well, going to go look at a 2016 used (fleet car) Mercedes 400E.  I'm sure I'll like it, what's not to like!  Good price from original and 10,000 miles on it.


That's no miles for a Mercedes!



megt10 said:


> They look great.


Meg...my original mats were gray with navy/white polka dot piping and navy monogram. Perfect for a convertible. 
I went conservative this time......................


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Remember when I got my ingrown toenails taken care of 6 months ago? They are back. I am having surgery again on the right toe on Monday. I had a feeling they were coming back 11 weeks ago when I went for my check up. Lily my nail tech confirmed it last week. Ugh, it's just one thing after another.


PAINFUL to boot!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Got my car mats from GGBailey. The quality isn't quite as good as my last ones but still OK. They add some pizzazz to a boring interior!



Those look very stylish.  Love the monogram!


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Well, going to go look at a 2016 used (fleet car) Mercedes 400E.  I'm sure I'll like it, what's not to like!  Good price from original and 10,000 miles on it.



Sounds like a good deal, Chessmont.  10,000 miles is nothing, especially for a Benz.  It's not even broken in.  Be sure to post some pics.





megt10 said:


> Remember when I got my ingrown toenails taken care of 6 months ago? They are back. I am having surgery again on the right toe on Monday. I had a feeling they were coming back 11 weeks ago when I went for my check up. Lily my nail tech confirmed it last week. Ugh, it's just one thing after another.



Oh, no, Meg!!  I'm so sorry to hear this.  I had my right toenail removed from my big toe a few years ago.  So far, it hasn't come back but not that it hasn't tried.  It's such a shame & right on the tail end of getting your teeth & gums done.  I'm just so sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> OMG that's awful!  How can that happen if you had surgery?  I don't understand...


I didn't know that either. 


skyqueen said:


> That's no miles for a Mercedes!
> 
> 
> Meg...my original mats were gray with navy/white polka dot piping and navy monogram. Perfect for a convertible.
> I went conservative this time......................


I am going to have to go back and look some more. I really like yours. I went to the site before but got caught up in trying to decide what I liked best and finally had to stop looking.


skyqueen said:


> PAINFUL to boot!


Yeah.


cdtracing said:


> Sounds like a good deal, Chessmont.  10,000 miles is nothing, especially for a Benz.  It's not even broken in.  Be sure to post some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, Meg!!  I'm so sorry to hear this.  I had my right toenail removed from my big toe a few years ago.  So far, it hasn't come back but not that it hasn't tried.  It's such a shame & right on the tail end of getting your teeth & gums done.  I'm just so sorry you're having to go through this.



I am not sure if he will take more of the borders this time or take the whole nail off. While I would like to keep the nail I am so over the pain associated with the ingrown nails.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I am not sure if he will take more of the borders this time or take the whole nail off. While I would like to keep the nail I am so over the pain associated with the ingrown nails.



When my doctor removed my toenail, he removed the whole thing.  While it took several months for the whole nail to grow back, the pain was really just for the first couple of weeks.   After that it was more of an annoyance than painful even though it was still tender.  I couldn't wear close toed shoes at all so no boots, sneakers, loafers, ect.  I had asked him if it could come back & said it was possible.  He also suggested that if it continues to come back, he can kill the root of the nail so the nail doesn't grow back at all thus eliminating the problem.  I don't know if this would still be an option since it has been a few years since I had mine removed.  There may be an new alternative treatment developed since then.  When you go back to your doctor, ask him what other alternatives are there for this problem.

Mine has tried to come back a few times but so far, I've been able to keep it corrected.  Ingrown toenails are painful & when your feet & toes hurt, you just feel miserable all over...kinda like with your teeth.  I hope you're able to get this fixed.  You've had to deal with so much lately.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> When my doctor removed my toenail, he removed the whole thing.  While it took several months for the whole nail to grow back, the pain was really just for the first couple of weeks.   After that it was more of an annoyance than painful even though it was still tender.  I couldn't wear close toed shoes at all so no boots, sneakers, loafers, ect.  I had asked him if it could come back & said it was possible.  He also suggested that if it continues to come back, he can kill the root of the nail so the nail doesn't grow back at all thus eliminating the problem.  I don't know if this would still be an option since it has been a few years since I had mine removed.  There may be an new alternative treatment developed since then.  When you go back to your doctor, ask him what other alternatives are there for this problem.
> 
> Mine has tried to come back a few times but so far, I've been able to keep it corrected.  Ingrown toenails are painful & when your feet & toes hurt, you just feel miserable all over...kinda like with your teeth.  I hope you're able to get this fixed.  You've had to deal with so much lately.



Lily my nail tech said that one of her clients had laser surgery on the roots and that she has perfect nails now. I don't know if that is an option with Kaiser though I am certainly going to ask. I am willing to go outside of Kaiser for the treatment too if this doesn't work. The podiatrist did use a chemical to kill the root but apparently that wasn't enough. If he takes the whole nail at least it is summer and I live in SoCal. It will just hinder my getting back to the gym and that is something that I totally would hate. Still, enough is enough and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fix the problem once and for all.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Remember when I got my ingrown toenails taken care of 6 months ago? They are back. I am having surgery again on the right toe on Monday. I had a feeling they were coming back 11 weeks ago when I went for my check up. Lily my nail tech confirmed it last week. Ugh, it's just one thing after another.



Oh Meg, I'm so sorry to hear that! yeah, it is one thing after another for you.
Lots of hugs dear!.......


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh Meg, I'm so sorry to hear that! yeah, it is one thing after another for you.
> Lots of hugs dear!.......



Thanks, C. Yeah it has been that kind of year so far. I am just now Googling my options. Lots of information.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surgical_treatment_of_ingrown_toenails


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Lily my nail tech said that one of her clients had laser surgery on the roots and that she has perfect nails now. I don't know if that is an option with Kaiser though I am certainly going to ask. I am willing to go outside of Kaiser for the treatment too if this doesn't work. The podiatrist did use a chemical to kill the root but apparently that wasn't enough. If he takes the whole nail at least it is summer and I live in SoCal. It will just hinder my getting back to the gym and that is something that I totally would hate. Still, enough is enough and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fix the problem once and for all.



It's good to know about the laser treatment.  If mine does come back, I'm going to ask about it.  While I wouldn't want to lose the nail in it's entirety, getting rid of the problem & the pain that goes with it would definitely factor in my decision to do that.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Got my car mats from GGBailey. The quality isn't quite as good as my last ones but still OK. They add some pizzazz to a boring interior!


Very sharp!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Remember when I got my ingrown toenails taken care of 6 months ago? They are back. I am having surgery again on the right toe on Monday. I had a feeling they were coming back 11 weeks ago when I went for my check up. Lily my nail tech confirmed it last week. Ugh, it's just one thing after another.


Yowch! When I had mine done, years & years ago, the podiatrist went waaaaaaay down to the base of the nail bed (where the nail starts growing) and narrowed the nail on each side of each big toe. It was a 3-week recovery, and I was out of commission because I had both toes done at the same time, but the nails have never widened again because he went down so far. 

I'm so sorry you need this surgery again... I definitely wouldn't want a repeat performance of the procedure.  You must be seriously annoyed. ullhair: Are you going to ask the podiatrist why it happened?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Lily my nail tech said that one of her clients had laser surgery on the roots and that she has perfect nails now. I don't know if that is an option with Kaiser though I am certainly going to ask. I am willing to go outside of Kaiser for the treatment too if this doesn't work. The podiatrist did use a chemical to kill the root but apparently that wasn't enough. If he takes the whole nail at least it is summer and I live in SoCal. It will just hinder my getting back to the gym and that is something that I totally would hate. *Still, enough is enough and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fix the problem once and for all*.



I hear ya! Between the teeth and the toes, you have GOT to be maxxed out! So sorry.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Yowch! When I had mine done, years & years ago, the podiatrist went waaaaaaay down to the base of the nail bed (where the nail starts growing) and narrowed the nail on each side of each big toe. It was a 3-week recovery, and I was out of commission because I had both toes done at the same time, but the nails have never widened again because he went down so far.
> 
> I'm so sorry you need this surgery again... I definitely wouldn't want a repeat performance of the procedure.  You must be seriously annoyed. ullhair: Are you going to ask the podiatrist why it happened?





ElainePG said:


> I hear ya! Between the teeth and the toes, you have GOT to be maxxed out! So sorry.



Yes, I am going to ask him. I watch a YouTube video by a podiatrist addressing why this could happen and sometimes it just does. He did go quite deep when he did the nails and took a portion of each side. He did one toe one week and then the next the following week with my follow-up appointment for the first toe. Both toes hurt but the right one is worse, so I guess that is the one that I will start with. I am going to email him to find out exactly what he is going to do. If it is the more invasive surgery that I read about I will need to make preparations to have the dogs walked and my MIL helped. UGH!

I am so over it all. My teeth are so sensitive still from being worked on and I don't have any information as to when the Lumineers are going to be ready either. Feels better to vent though.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yes, I am going to ask him. I watch a YouTube video by a podiatrist addressing why this could happen and sometimes it just does. He did go quite deep when he did the nails and took a portion of each side. He did one toe one week and then the next the following week with my follow-up appointment for the first toe. Both toes hurt but the right one is worse, so I guess that is the one that I will start with. I am going to email him to find out exactly what he is going to do. If it is the more invasive surgery that I read about I will need to make preparations to have the dogs walked and my MIL helped. UGH!
> 
> I am so over it all. My teeth are so sensitive still from being worked on and I don't have any information as to when the Lumineers are going to be ready either. *Feels better to vent though*.



Vent all you want. You're got good reasons, and we're good listeners!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Vent all you want. You're got good reasons, and we're good listeners!



 Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Vent all you want. You're got good reasons, and we're good listeners!



Elaine, how are your knees doing?


----------



## Cilifene

Ladies, this wonderful "50 thread" is soon to be three years old  - pretty awsome ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, how are your knees doing?


Thank you for asking, my friend!  I am improving, but I still have a long way to go. It has been 3 months since the surgery, and my physical therapist tells me that I will feel much better at the 6-month mark. So this means I am halfway there!

But the weather is beautiful here, mild and sunny, and I am to the point where I am able to go for (small) morning walks. And this is making me feel good!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Ladies, this wonderful "50 thread" is soon to be three years old  - pretty awsome ...


Happy anniversary to us!


----------



## mkpurselover

Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring


What a pretty color! The whole outfit looks great, dear.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, my friend!  I am improving, but I still have a long way to go. It has been 3 months since the surgery, and my physical therapist tells me that I will feel much better at the 6-month mark. So this means I am halfway there!
> 
> But the weather is beautiful here, mild and sunny, and I am to the point where I am able to go for (small) morning walks. And this is making me feel good!


Yeah for halfway through. I'm so glad you can get out and walk some. That always makes me feel better.



mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring



The bag is gorgeous. It looks like the perfect size for you when it's being carried. Is the bag heavy? You are looking great.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> What a pretty color! The whole outfit looks great, dear.





megt10 said:


> Yeah for halfway through. I'm so glad you can get out and walk some. That always makes me feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is gorgeous. It looks like the perfect size for you when it's being carried. Is the bag heavy? You are looking great.



You lovely ladies are too kind - I look like a small beached whale, but the purse looks great! The purse _was_ light until I filled it up!!


----------



## cdtracing

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring



I think the bag looks beautiful on you!!  I love the color & the style seems to suit you!  I think you love beautiful.
What size is your Massaccesi?  I've started looking at these bags because I'm wanting to branch out a bit, but I'm totally unfamiliar with them.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, my friend!  I am improving, but I still have a long way to go. It has been 3 months since the surgery, and my physical therapist tells me that I will feel much better at the 6-month mark. So this means I am halfway there!
> 
> But the weather is beautiful here, mild and sunny, and I am to the point where I am able to go for (small) morning walks. And this is making me feel good!



So happy to hear you're improving & half way through.  My mother's friend who had her knee replaced said by 6 months of therapy, she felt so much better.  I hope you have as much success with your recovery that she has had with hers!!  I'm glad the weather is allowing for small short walks.  The weather here has finally cleared up so I can walk & work the dogs.  They & I both need the exercise!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> So happy to hear you're improving & half way through.  My mother's friend who had her knee replaced said by 6 months of therapy, she felt so much better.  I hope you have as much success with your recovery that she has had with hers!!  *I'm glad the weather is allowing for small short walks*.  The weather here has finally cleared up so I can walk & work the dogs.  They & I both need the exercise!



Yes, it feels good to walk in the neighborhood or by the bay. As long as I don't overdo it, the exercise is a real spirit-lifter!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ladies, this wonderful "50 thread" is soon to be three years old  - pretty awsome ...


Seems like yesterday! 
The best thread and members on tPF!!! [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji485]


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring


Fabulous MK! Love the whole outfit...a breath of spring!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, my friend!  I am improving, but I still have a long way to go. It has been 3 months since the surgery, and my physical therapist tells me that I will feel much better at the 6-month mark. So this means I am halfway there!
> 
> But the weather is beautiful here, mild and sunny, and I am to the point where I am able to go for (small) morning walks. And this is making me feel good!


Good for you, Elaine! Can you swim? That's good therapy, too.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Yeah for halfway through. I'm so glad you can get out and walk some. That always makes me feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is gorgeous. It looks like the perfect size for you when it's being carried. Is the bag heavy? You are looking great.


I had to laugh, Meg! There's a new show on ABC called The Catch...replacing How to Get Away with Murder, which I love. I was watching the show last night and the lead female character drives your new car...silver/black. It's a good show, check it out.

What about Prince? OMG...shocked! [emoji15]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Good for you, Elaine! Can you swim? That's good therapy, too.


I wish I could swim, but I have a water phobia. Almost drowned when I was a little girl... scary!  I've tried to overcome it a number of times, but nothing has worked. At this point in my life, I'll stick with the stationary bike at my PT's office, and walking when I'm at home.


----------



## mkpurselover

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous MK! Love the whole outfit...a breath of spring!


  Thank you!


----------



## 19flowers

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring




love your new bag -- the color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, my friend!  I am improving, but I still have a long way to go. It has been 3 months since the surgery, and my physical therapist tells me that I will feel much better at the 6-month mark. So this means I am halfway there!
> 
> But the weather is beautiful here, mild and sunny, and I am to the point where I am able to go for (small) morning walks. And this is making me feel good!



Good to hear Elaine, 



ElainePG said:


> Happy anniversary to us!


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring



It looks very lovely MK.! looks so nice to the color of both dress and scarf


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Seems like yesterday!
> The best thread and members on tPF!!! [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji485]



Yeah I know, I can't believe it's been three years  
Couldn't agree with you more SQ!....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I had to laugh, Meg! There's a new show on ABC called The Catch...replacing How to Get Away with Murder, which I love. I was watching the show last night and the lead female character drives your new car...silver/black. It's a good show, check it out.
> 
> What about Prince? OMG...shocked! [emoji15]



Very shocked too about Prince! so very sad....


----------



## mkpurselover

19flowers said:


> love your new bag -- the color is gorgeous!!





Cilifene said:


> It looks very lovely MK.! looks so nice to the color of both dress and scarf



Thank you so much Ladies, I'm all about color!


----------



## Cilifene

*Elaine*, I DID THIS......
I returned the SDJ cause I felt it was too small - so I decided for this beauty instead....


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine*, I DID THIS......
> I returned the SDJ cause I felt it was too small - so I decided for this beauty instead....



Congrats on your beautiful Capu --- looks so perfect on you!!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Congrats on your beautiful Capu --- looks so perfect on you!!



Thanks dear &#128522;
New adidas sneakers in favorite colors white and black ...


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> You lovely ladies are too kind - I look like a small beached whale, but the purse looks great! The purse _was_ light until I filled it up!!


You look beautiful! 


cdtracing said:


> So happy to hear you're improving & half way through.  My mother's friend who had her knee replaced said by 6 months of therapy, she felt so much better.  I hope you have as much success with your recovery that she has had with hers!!  I'm glad the weather is allowing for small short walks.  The weather here has finally cleared up so I can walk & work the dogs.  They & I both need the exercise!


Love walking the dogs when the weather is nice. Not so much when the weather isn't. These two boys are not insistent about going which is nice but I got a lot more exercise when Beau and Nick were still alive. They didn't care what was going on they wanted to go and would stop with barking and whining until I took them. 


skyqueen said:


> Seems like yesterday!
> The best thread and members on tPF!!! [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji485]


 


skyqueen said:


> I had to laugh, Meg! There's a new show on ABC called The Catch...replacing How to Get Away with Murder, which I love. I was watching the show last night and the lead female character drives your new car...silver/black. It's a good show, check it out.
> 
> What about Prince? OMG...shocked! [emoji15]



So sad about Prince. He was way too young. 

I am going to have to check the show out. I am going to have a lot of time on my hands after Monday's right ingrown toenail surgery and then the left will be the following week. I am saving a bunch of movies to watch as well. Game of Thrones starts Sunday too. I have been watching Fear the Walking Dead and like it but it is nowhere near as good as TWD.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine*, I DID THIS......
> I returned the SDJ cause I felt it was too small - so I decided for this beauty instead....


Love it on you. It looks like it will hold everything that you need. Is it heavy? 


Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear &#128522;
> New adidas sneakers in favorite colors white and black ...



They are cute together.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine*, I DID THIS......
> I returned the SDJ cause I felt it was too small - so I decided for this beauty instead....


It's gorgeous, Cilifene! It looks great on you.

Love the red interior against the black outside leather. Yours is one size up from mine, is that correct? So we are not bag twins, but perhaps... I don't know... cousins???


----------



## cdtracing

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine*, I DID THIS......
> I returned the SDJ cause I felt it was too small - so I decided for this beauty instead....



Love this bag, Cilifene!!  It suits you!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Love walking the dogs when the weather is nice. Not so much when the weather isn't. These two boys are not insistent about going which is nice but I got a lot more exercise when Beau and Nick were still alive. They didn't care what was going on they wanted to go and would stop with barking and whining until I took them.
> 
> 
> I am going to have to check the show out. I am going to have a lot of time on my hands after Monday's right ingrown toenail surgery and then the left will be the following week. I am saving a bunch of movies to watch as well. *Game of Thrones starts Sunday too*. I have been watching Fear the Walking Dead and like it but it is nowhere near as good as TWD.



Yes, when they want to go out, they want to go out!!   My girls are big Rottweilers & they won't let up until I take them out.  I tell the hubby they have to check their pee-mail.

Big Game of Thrones fan here!  Can't wait for the season opener Sunday!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Yes, when they want to go out, they want to go out!!   My girls are big Rottweilers & they won't let up until I take them out.  I tell the hubby they have to check their pee-mail.
> 
> Big Game of Thrones fan here!  Can't wait for the season opener Sunday!



Beau was little but he was the mad wee-er. Every night at 7 pm he would look me in the eye stamp his feet and if I didn't move quickly enough would start barking very insistently. He never let up either. Misha and Rudy will run to the garage door if I happen to be heading that way but if I say no then they just turn around and let it go.


----------



## mkpurselover

cdtracing said:


> I think the bag looks beautiful on you!!  I love the color & the style seems to suit you!  I think you love beautiful.
> What size is your Massaccesi?  I've started looking at these bags because I'm wanting to branch out a bit, but I'm totally unfamiliar with them.


  You ladies are so kind!  I'm attaching the Massaccesi website, it's been updated for spring, and includes all the dimensions.  Also, Marco will make you whatever you want!  There are other bags he makes that are not on the website, but if you belong to Pintrest, you can see them there.  

This is a _Very_ personalized designer and maker.  We contact Colette at Massaccesi and she takes care of all our wants and needs!  If the leather is in stock, she will see if Marco will make in any bag you want.  Plus she will mail you leather samples to see color, quality, etc.  All this service for a $350 - $500 made in Italy bag!

So to answer your question, my little Athena is about 11.5w x 7.5" h s 3.5" d. 

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Love it on you. It looks like it will hold everything that you need. Is it heavy?
> 
> 
> They are cute together.



Thanks meg! It's not too heavy, I'll weigh it some day.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous, Cilifene! It looks great on you.
> 
> Love the red interior against the black outside leather. Yours is one size up from mine, is that correct? So we are not bag twins, but perhaps... I don't know... cousins???



Thanks very much Elaine! the lining is pink, I absolutely love it  
Yes it's one size up from yours it's just been released one month ago. Bag cousin it is hehe.
What color is the lining in yours?


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> Love this bag, Cilifene!!  It suits you!



Thank you very much cdtracing!! &#128522;


----------



## megt10

Happy Passover to those of you who are celebrating. We are heading out for second Seder at our temple tonight. The dress is a little low cut so I am adding a light scarf that just happens to also have butterflies on it. The bag is my Rose Jaipur Kelly 28 and the shoes are Rene Caovilla. It's the first wear for everything but the bag. The scarf is one of the few that I kept that isn't Hermes. It is AMQ.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring



MK, love the bag and the outfit. You look wonderful. The Massaccesi bags are high quality and well worth buying. Congrats!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Happy Passover to those of you who are celebrating. We are heading out for second Seder at our temple tonight. The dress is a little low cut so I am adding a light scarf that just happens to also have butterflies on it. The bag is my Rose Jaipur Kelly 28 and the shoes are Rene Caovilla. It's the first wear for everything but the bag. The scarf is one of the few that I kept that isn't Hermes. It is AMQ.



Tres chic!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Happy Passover to those of you who are celebrating. We are heading out for second Seder at our temple tonight. The dress is a little low cut so I am adding a light scarf that just happens to also have butterflies on it. The bag is my Rose Jaipur Kelly 28 and the shoes are Rene Caovilla. It's the first wear for everything but the bag. The scarf is one of the few that I kept that isn't Hermes. It is AMQ.



Meg, you look stunningly fabulous, as usual.  Love the shoes with their sparklie soles!  Wishing you a Happy Passover.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Happy Passover to those of you who are celebrating. We are heading out for second Seder at our temple tonight. The dress is a little low cut so I am adding a light scarf that just happens to also have butterflies on it. The bag is my Rose Jaipur Kelly 28 and the shoes are Rene Caovilla. It's the first wear for everything but the bag. The scarf is one of the few that I kept that isn't Hermes. It is AMQ.


You look terrific, Meg! You have "diamonds on the soles of your shoes," as the old Paul Simon song goes. Happy Passover.


----------



## chessmont

Well we got the Mercedes. This is the only pic I have right now, taken in the driveway. It was so funny we took it home same day so I followed my DH I have never seen him drive so slow. There are so many dang controls and buttons and weird shifting he just wasn't sure of himself.


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> *Elaine*, I DID THIS......
> I returned the SDJ cause I felt it was too small - so I decided for this beauty instead....



I love this style!  I have 2 in the MM, and I have to say, based on what fits in them, I am not sure this PM size would be big enough for me.  I can put the strap over my shoulder if I have thin clothing on, but it is nice you have the shoulder strap!  Just a beautiful bag on you.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, Meg! You have "diamonds on the soles of your shoes," as the old Paul Simon song goes. Happy Passover.



definitely!


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Well we got the Mercedes. This is the only pic I have right now, taken in the driveway. It was so funny we took it home same day so I followed my DH I have never seen him drive so slow. There are so many dang controls and buttons and weird shifting he just wasn't sure of himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337212



Wonderful, Chessmont. It looks grand!  Congratulations!   Hubby says you pick the same one he would pick.  He loves a black car.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Happy Passover to those of you who are celebrating. We are heading out for second Seder at our temple tonight. The dress is a little low cut so I am adding a light scarf that just happens to also have butterflies on it. The bag is my Rose Jaipur Kelly 28 and the shoes are Rene Caovilla. It's the first wear for everything but the bag. The scarf is one of the few that I kept that isn't Hermes. It is AMQ.



Stunning Meg! 



chessmont said:


> Well we got the Mercedes. This is the only pic I have right now, taken in the driveway. It was so funny we took it home same day so I followed my DH I have never seen him drive so slow. There are so many dang controls and buttons and weird shifting he just wasn't sure of himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337212



Congrats chessmont, 




chessmont said:


> I love this style!  I have 2 in the MM, and I have to say, based on what fits in them, I am not sure this PM size would be big enough for me.  I can put the strap over my shoulder if I have thin clothing on, but it is nice you have the shoulder strap!  Just a beautiful bag on you.



Oh you do  What colors are yours? would love to see pictures .....


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my new Massaccesi purse is here!! A bit small for all my junk, I am paring back for Spring




I had to come back and tell you I like your bag so well I looked at his site. Big mistake because I love his two new bags and the rose color he has. I ordered one and the only thing that saved me was Safari wouldn't bring up the payment page so I couldn't get the order through. Thank goodness for computer problems! Still love those bags and there is no doubt I will eventually buy one.


----------



## skyqueen

cilifene said:


> thanks dear &#128522;
> new adidas sneakers in favorite colors white and black ...


perfect!


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Congrats chessmont,
> 
> 
> --Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you do  What colors are yours? would love to see pictures .....




--I have plain black/Gold HW and Blue Canard with silver HW.  The Blue is in the LV Capuchines Club thread.  If I find the pic I'll post it here.


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> Wonderful, Chessmont. It looks grand!  Congratulations!   Hubby says you pick the same one he would pick.  He loves a black car.



Thanks!  Well,  it was the only used one available LOL.  Black interior might get pretty hot in the summer, though.


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> I had to come back and tell you I like your bag so well I looked at his site. Big mistake because I love his two new bags and the rose color he has. I ordered one and the only thing that saved me was Safari wouldn't bring up the payment page so I couldn't get the order through. Thank goodness for computer problems! Still love those bags and there is no doubt I will eventually buy one.


They are pretty, aren't they?  I want all the new ones in all the colors!  They might be too heavy for you though.  My new Little Athena is much lighter and smaller than her big sister, but I bet you were looking at the cameo rose color in the new Angelica style.  You can always email Colette and get the weight before you get too close to the "buy" button next time.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Happy Passover to those of you who are celebrating. We are heading out for second Seder at our temple tonight. The dress is a little low cut so I am adding a light scarf that just happens to also have butterflies on it. The bag is my Rose Jaipur Kelly 28 and the shoes are Rene Caovilla. It's the first wear for everything but the bag. The scarf is one of the few that I kept that isn't Hermes. It is AMQ.


Lovely, Meg!



chessmont said:


> Well we got the Mercedes. This is the only pic I have right now, taken in the driveway. It was so funny we took it home same day so I followed my DH I have never seen him drive so slow. There are so many dang controls and buttons and weird shifting he just wasn't sure of himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337212


WOW!!!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, I'm afraid to drive the thing lol.  Too new shiny and too many controls.  It's basically going to be DH's car, I drive a boring minivan.


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> --I have plain black/Gold HW and Blue Canard with silver HW.  The Blue is in the LV Capuchines Club thread.  If I find the pic I'll post it here.



Thanks, Would love to see your canard &#128525;
At first I thought it was a very lady like bag, but now I feel it can be both dressed up and down...
Here with my Burberry trench.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> perfect!



Thanks  

I love the details on Capucines &#128525;


----------



## Cilifene

One more ....


----------



## chessmont

My Blue Canard MM


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks, Would love to see your canard &#128525;
> At first I thought it was a very lady like bag, but now I feel it can be both dressed up and down...
> Here with my Burberry trench.





chessmont said:


> My Blue Canard MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337569



Beautiful LV's ladies!


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> My Blue Canard MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337569



Stunning chessmont... ..what color is the lining?


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Stunning chessmont... ..what color is the lining?



Just gray...


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> They are pretty, aren't they?  I want all the new ones in all the colors!  They might be too heavy for you though.  My new Little Athena is much lighter and smaller than her big sister, but I bet you were looking at the cameo rose color in the new Angelica style.  You can always email Colette and get the weight before you get too close to the "buy" button next time.



At first I was going to order the Angelica in the cameo rose and then I decided to order the other new one in cameo rose. I don't remember the name but the zipper was the reason. Plus I don't have a bag in that exact shape. However, my computer saved me as I said. You are correct in that they may be too  heavy but he has down sized these two a little. I really do like your new bag and I am certain you are getting compliments on it. It is beautiful Italian work.


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> At first I was going to order the Angelica in the cameo rose and then I decided to order the other new one in cameo rose. I don't remember the name but the zipper was the reason. Plus I don't have a bag in that exact shape. However, my computer saved me as I said. You are correct in that they may be too  heavy but he has down sized these two a little. I really do like your new bag and I am certain you are getting compliments on it. It is beautiful Italian work.


Ah yes the Daphne, it on my wish list and the cameo rose is a very pretty color.  Yes my little Athena is a hit!  I've become quite fixated on MM bags - great quality, small price, made in Italy


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Thanks!  Well,  it was the only used one available LOL.  Black interior might get pretty hot in the summer, though.



Well...I don't know how hot it gets in California, but it get's really hot in Ga.  Hubby still love a black vehicle & says that's what air conditioning is for.

I love your new car.  I hope you & your husband enjoy it & it gives you as wonderful service as you previous car.


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> Well...I don't know how hot it gets in California, but it get's really hot in Ga.  Hubby still love a black vehicle & says that's what air conditioning is for.
> 
> I love your new car.  I hope you & your husband enjoy it & it gives you as wonderful service as you previous car.



Thanks, cdtracing


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One more ....


 


chessmont said:


> My Blue Canard MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337569


I think you can wear this bag dressy or casual...kinda like diamond studs!
Gorgeous bag, Chessmont! Don't worry about the car...you'll get the hang of it. I'm mechanically challenged but learning.............


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Just gray...



Grey sounds beautiful to canard


----------



## Izzy48

Recently I took my jewelry in for an update on my appraisals. I saw this pendant and knew I wouldn't leave without it. The purple sapphire and the gold work were a wonderful combination or at least perfect for me. To me the back is as pretty as the front of the pendant so I am attaching a picture of both sides.


----------



## chessmont

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I took my jewelry in for an update on my appraisals. I saw this pendant and knew I wouldn't leave without it. The purple sapphire and the gold work were a wonderful combination or at least perfect for me. To me the back is as pretty as the front of the pendant so I am attaching a picture of both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3337633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337634



That is beautiful!


----------



## TexasMrs.B

megt10 said:


> Happy Passover to those of you who are celebrating. We are heading out for second Seder at our temple tonight. The dress is a little low cut so I am adding a light scarf that just happens to also have butterflies on it. The bag is my Rose Jaipur Kelly 28 and the shoes are Rene Caovilla. It's the first wear for everything but the bag. The scarf is one of the few that I kept that isn't Hermes. It is AMQ.


You look wonderful, and your shoes are absolutely gorgeous!   Happy Passover


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I took my jewelry in for an update on my appraisals. I saw this pendant and knew I wouldn't leave without it. The purple sapphire and the gold work were a wonderful combination or at least perfect for me. To me the back is as pretty as the front of the pendant so I am attaching a picture of both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3337633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337634



That's beautiful, Izzy!  Post a mod pic when you can!


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> At first I was going to order the Angelica in the cameo rose and then I decided to order the other new one in cameo rose. I don't remember the name but the zipper was the reason. Plus I don't have a bag in that exact shape. However, my computer saved me as I said. You are correct in that they may be too  heavy but he has down sized these two a little. I really do like your new bag and I am certain you are getting compliments on it. It is beautiful Italian work.



Izzy I am still deciding between the Angelica in cameo rose or the Daphne but I am leaning towards the Angelica. I love the Massaccesi bags they are beautifully made. I am partial to supporting small Italian leather Ateliers I would not like to see that tradition go away because of the competition from large handbag manufacturers. About 5 years ago I made the decision to only purchase bags from small Italian handbag manufacturers. I must say I am thrilled with the quality and love the ability to customize exactly to my liking at a very reasonable price.


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> Izzy I am still deciding between the Angelica in cameo rose or the Daphne but I am leaning towards the Angelica. I love the Massaccesi bags they are beautifully made. I am partial to supporting small Italian leather Ateliers I would not like to see that tradition go away because of the competition from large handbag manufacturers. About 5 years ago I made the decision to only purchase bags from small Italian handbag manufacturers. I must say I am thrilled with the quality and love the ability to customize exactly to my liking at a very reasonable price.


+ 1!! I also desire to support small business owners, especially one as accommodating as Marco


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I took my jewelry in for an update on my appraisals. I saw this pendant and knew I wouldn't leave without it. The purple sapphire and the gold work were a wonderful combination or at least perfect for me. To me the back is as pretty as the front of the pendant so I am attaching a picture of both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3337633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337634


Wowie, Izzy, what an incredible piece! I can see why you absolutely could NOT leave without it.


----------



## barbee

Ok, ladies, I have lots to catch up on.
Chessmont--love the new Mercedes.  The backdrop is so lush--you live in a park, it seems.

Meg--your dress and shoes are a "wow"!!  Especially the soles... who would expect them to be so special?

MKpurselover--such a beautiful color for spring, on that new Italian bag.  I know the quality is impressive.

Cilifene--of course a black bag.  So classy. I had to scroll way back to see the one you returned.  I love that you will use this bag with casual clothes also.

Izzy--that pendant is so beautiful.  You must be excited--go in for appraisal updates, come out with that.  The back is quite the stunner.  Some serious design work there.

Not to miss Elaine.  I had wondered about your recovery, then someone else asked.  The weather is wonderful for walks now.  But... maybe it's time for a little pick me up?  You can fill in the blank.  Maybe a ????

Hope I have not missed anyone.  My new little bag next.


----------



## barbee

I have waited two weeks for this little gem, the LV Croisette.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 As I understand, there are a limited number of these bags available. 
I had a time actually receiving the bag, as it is not on the LV website yet, and at first they said they could not complete the transaction, then came back and said they would do it manually.  Still took awhile, but finally arrived on Friday.  It's only a seasonal item, but has the very sweet rose ballerine interior, so now I realize I have to be careful with color transfer.  I searched last night for a replacement coin case, as my current one is orange and would not go.  I found a cute "rare" (who really knows?) Coach pink coin case, very feminine, so it's on it's way.  I am trying to "earn" my new bags by selling a few, and was fortunate my only Bal sold last week.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I took my jewelry in for an update on my appraisals. I saw this pendant and knew I wouldn't leave without it. The purple sapphire and the gold work were a wonderful combination or at least perfect for me. To me the back is as pretty as the front of the pendant so I am attaching a picture of both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3337633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337634



Beautiful Izzy, and the back is just as lovely  



barbee said:


> Ok, ladies, I have lots to catch up on.
> Chessmont--love the new Mercedes.  The backdrop is so lush--you live in a park, it seems.
> 
> Meg--your dress and shoes are a "wow"!!  Especially the soles... who would expect them to be so special?
> 
> MKpurselover--such a beautiful color for spring, on that new Italian bag.  I know the quality is impressive.
> 
> *Cilifene--of course a black bag.  So classy. I had to scroll way back to see the one you returned.  I love that you will use this bag with casual clothes also.*
> 
> Izzy--that pendant is so beautiful.  You must be excited--go in for appraisal updates, come out with that.  The back is quite the stunner.  Some serious design work there.
> 
> Not to miss Elaine.  I had wondered about your recovery, then someone else asked.  The weather is wonderful for walks now.  But... maybe it's time for a little pick me up?  You can fill in the blank.  Maybe a ????
> 
> Hope I have not missed anyone.  My new little bag next.



Thanks barbee, 



barbee said:


> I have waited two weeks for this little gem, the LV Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338007
> 
> As I understand, there are a limited number of these bags available.
> I had a time actually receiving the bag, as it is not on the LV website yet, and at first they said they could not complete the transaction, then came back and said they would do it manually.  Still took awhile, but finally arrived on Friday.  It's only a seasonal item, but has the very sweet rose ballerine interior, so now I realize I have to be careful with color transfer.  I searched last night for a replacement coin case, as my current one is orange and would not go.  I found a cute "rare" (who really knows?) Coach pink coin case, very feminine, so it's on it's way.  I am trying to "earn" my new bags by selling a few, and was fortunate my only Bal sold last week.
> View attachment 3338008



Barbee, this is so beautiful.!!! ..Congrats. Please do post a pic of the inside dear.....
How great you Bal did sell... I'm so happy for you...


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Tres chic!





cdtracing said:


> Meg, you look stunningly fabulous, as usual.  Love the shoes with their sparklie soles!  Wishing you a Happy Passover.





ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, Meg! You have "diamonds on the soles of your shoes," as the old Paul Simon song goes. Happy Passover.



Thanks so much ladies. The shoes were fabulously comfortable too. We had a very good time. My friend A who has been fighting cancer for so long was well enough to join us with her mom. We had a rowdy table that's for sure.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> Well we got the Mercedes. This is the only pic I have right now, taken in the driveway. It was so funny we took it home same day so I followed my DH I have never seen him drive so slow. There are so many dang controls and buttons and weird shifting he just wasn't sure of himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337212


The car is gorgeous. We are twins. He will get used to all the buttons and controls. Soon he will be putting the pedal to the metal. The car can really fly. Not that I would know anything about that .


chessmont said:


> definitely!


Thank you.


Cilifene said:


> Stunning Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats chessmont,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you do  What colors are yours? would love to see pictures .....


Thank you, C. 


chessmont said:


> Thanks!  Well,  it was the only used one available LOL.  Black interior might get pretty hot in the summer, though.



I got black interior on mine and it was a special order with the red color. It gets hot here and the black may indeed be hotter than the beige from my previous car but the trade off is that it won't show the dirt the way that the beige did. The beige is so lovely but not practical for us with 2 dogs and a wheelchair that just left too many unremovable marks on my last cars interior.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Lovely, Meg!
> 
> 
> WOW!!!


Thank you, SQ.


Cilifene said:


> Thanks, Would love to see your canard &#128525;
> At first I thought it was a very lady like bag, but now I feel it can be both dressed up and down...
> Here with my Burberry trench.





Cilifene said:


> Thanks
> 
> I love the details on Capucines &#128525;





Cilifene said:


> One more ....


You and the bag are beautiful.


chessmont said:


> My Blue Canard MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337569


Love the color of this bag. It is stunning. 


Izzy48 said:


> Recently I took my jewelry in for an update on my appraisals. I saw this pendant and knew I wouldn't leave without it. The purple sapphire and the gold work were a wonderful combination or at least perfect for me. To me the back is as pretty as the front of the pendant so I am attaching a picture of both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3337633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337634



Wow, I love it too. I am so glad it found a wonderful home. I would have snapped that up in a heartbeat too. The intricate work on it is so special.


----------



## megt10

TexasMrs.B said:


> You look wonderful, and your shoes are absolutely gorgeous!   Happy Passover


Thank you so much! We had a wonderful time.


barbee said:


> Ok, ladies, I have lots to catch up on.
> Chessmont--love the new Mercedes.  The backdrop is so lush--you live in a park, it seems.
> 
> Meg--your dress and shoes are a "wow"!!  Especially the soles... who would expect them to be so special?
> 
> MKpurselover--such a beautiful color for spring, on that new Italian bag.  I know the quality is impressive.
> 
> Cilifene--of course a black bag.  So classy. I had to scroll way back to see the one you returned.  I love that you will use this bag with casual clothes also.
> 
> Izzy--that pendant is so beautiful.  You must be excited--go in for appraisal updates, come out with that.  The back is quite the stunner.  Some serious design work there.
> 
> Not to miss Elaine.  I had wondered about your recovery, then someone else asked.  The weather is wonderful for walks now.  But... maybe it's time for a little pick me up?  You can fill in the blank.  Maybe a ????
> 
> Hope I have not missed anyone.  My new little bag next.


Thanks, Barbee. The shoes are Rene Caovilla and he does that on his heeled shoes. I had a pair of high heels that had the same thing. I never wore them as the soles were too slippery. These being low heels were fine though. The shoes were absolutely comfortable.


barbee said:


> I have waited two weeks for this little gem, the LV Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338007
> 
> As I understand, there are a limited number of these bags available.
> I had a time actually receiving the bag, as it is not on the LV website yet, and at first they said they could not complete the transaction, then came back and said they would do it manually.  Still took awhile, but finally arrived on Friday.  It's only a seasonal item, but has the very sweet rose ballerine interior, so now I realize I have to be careful with color transfer.  I searched last night for a replacement coin case, as my current one is orange and would not go.  I found a cute "rare" (who really knows?) Coach pink coin case, very feminine, so it's on it's way.  I am trying to "earn" my new bags by selling a few, and was fortunate my only Bal sold last week.
> View attachment 3338008


Love


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I took my jewelry in for an update on my appraisals. I saw this pendant and knew I wouldn't leave without it. The purple sapphire and the gold work were a wonderful combination or at least perfect for me. To me the back is as pretty as the front of the pendant so I am attaching a picture of both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3337633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337634


Absolutely stunning, Izzy! The workmanship is apparent...even the diamonds on the bale.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I have waited two weeks for this little gem, the LV Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338007
> 
> As I understand, there are a limited number of these bags available.
> I had a time actually receiving the bag, as it is not on the LV website yet, and at first they said they could not complete the transaction, then came back and said they would do it manually.  Still took awhile, but finally arrived on Friday.  It's only a seasonal item, but has the very sweet rose ballerine interior, so now I realize I have to be careful with color transfer.  I searched last night for a replacement coin case, as my current one is orange and would not go.  I found a cute "rare" (who really knows?) Coach pink coin case, very feminine, so it's on it's way.  I am trying to "earn" my new bags by selling a few, and was fortunate my only Bal sold last week.
> View attachment 3338008


Gorgeous bag, Barbee...worth the trouble! I've had the Azure Totally for about 4 years. No color transfer but I wear light clothes. I think you have to watch jeans. Someone did spill red wine on the corner but it came right out.
I love your bag so much more, my style with the top handle/shoulder strap...wish they had this when I bought mine. 
Sorry about the dirty mirror...DS's bathroom! [emoji15]


----------



## chessmont

Thanks barbee - the backdrop is a loggia and courtyard of our house.  Everything grows in CA it does look lush!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous bag, Barbee...worth the trouble! I've had the Azure Totally for about 4 years. No color transfer but I wear light clothes. I think you have to watch jeans. Someone did spill red wine on the corner but it came right out.
> I love your bag so much more, my style with the top handle/shoulder strap...wish they had this when I bought mine.
> Sorry about the dirty mirror...DS's bathroom! [emoji15]


 
Yours is a great, cute summer bag also!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I have waited two weeks for this little gem, the LV Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338007
> 
> As I understand, there are a limited number of these bags available.
> I had a time actually receiving the bag, as it is not on the LV website yet, and at first they said they could not complete the transaction, then came back and said they would do it manually.  Still took awhile, but finally arrived on Friday.  It's only a seasonal item, but has the very sweet rose ballerine interior, so now I realize I have to be careful with color transfer.  I searched last night for a replacement coin case, as my current one is orange and would not go.  I found a cute "rare" (who really knows?) Coach pink coin case, very feminine, so it's on it's way.  I am trying to "earn" my new bags by selling a few, and was fortunate my only Bal sold last week.
> View attachment 3338008


Love this bag, barbee. I can imagine the rose interior; what a treat when you open it up!

As for "treating" myself to something for my recuperation, The Hubster and I are planning a couple of little day trips and weekend getaways now that I have more energy. You never know what I might find while we're out of town!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. The shoes were fabulously comfortable too. We had a very good time. *My friend A who has been fighting cancer for so long was well enough to join us with her mom*. We had a rowdy table that's for sure.



That's such good news that A and her mom were able to be at the seder. You are a really good friend.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's such good news that A and her mom were able to be at the seder. You are a really good friend.



Thanks! Ladies lots of prayers are needed. My Mil fell this morning and is in the emergency room and will be transferred to a Kaiser hospital hopefully soon. We have been here for the past 5.5 hours. She was ill yesterday and weak but seemed better last night. I spent yesterday taking care of her. I am not sure if I am going to have to cancel my surgery today. I'm trying to expedite the transfer so I know what to expect.


----------



## 19flowers

megt10 said:


> Thanks! Ladies lots of prayers are needed. My Mil fell this morning and is in the emergency room and will be transferred to a Kaiser hospital hopefully soon. We have been here for the past 5.5 hours. She was ill yesterday and weak but seemed better last night. I spent yesterday taking care of her. I am not sure if I am going to have to cancel my surgery today. I'm trying to expedite the transfer so I know what to expect.




Sending prayers and good thoughts, Meg ....hope you get some encouraging news soon.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous bag, Barbee...worth the trouble! I've had the Azure Totally for about 4 years. No color transfer but I wear light clothes. I think you have to watch jeans. Someone did spill red wine on the corner but it came right out.
> I love your bag so much more, my style with the top handle/shoulder strap...wish they had this when I bought mine.
> Sorry about the dirty mirror...DS's bathroom! [emoji15]



I remember this picture sq &#128522;...love the jacket 



megt10 said:


> Thanks! Ladies lots of prayers are needed. My Mil fell this morning and is in the emergency room and will be transferred to a Kaiser hospital hopefully soon. We have been here for the past 5.5 hours. She was ill yesterday and weak but seemed better last night. I spent yesterday taking care of her. I am not sure if I am going to have to cancel my surgery today. I'm trying to expedite the transfer so I know what to expect.



Oh sorry to hear Meg! hope you don't need to cancel your surgery today .....


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you, SQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and the bag are beautiful.
> 
> Love the color of this bag. It is stunning.
> 
> 
> Wow, I love it too. I am so glad it found a wonderful home. I would have snapped that up in a heartbeat too. The intricate work on it is so special.



Thanks Meg! I just love the pink lining...


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Thanks barbee - the backdrop is a loggia and courtyard of our house.  Everything grows in CA it does look lush!


I was so busy looking at your gorgeous new car I never noticed the backdrop. WOW!
Are you in Napa?


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks! Ladies lots of prayers are needed. My Mil fell this morning and is in the emergency room and will be transferred to a Kaiser hospital hopefully soon. We have been here for the past 5.5 hours. She was ill yesterday and weak but seemed better last night. I spent yesterday taking care of her. I am not sure if I am going to have to cancel my surgery today. I'm trying to expedite the transfer so I know what to expect.


Sending good thoughts and prayers and hope you could make your surgery. 
You'll need your strength........................


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> I was so busy looking at your gorgeous new car I never noticed the backdrop. WOW!
> Are you in Napa?



I'm in Sonoma county (close).  In fact my avatar is the view off my back deck.  Cows and vineyards


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> The car is gorgeous. We are twins. He will get used to all the buttons and controls. Soon he will be putting the pedal to the metal. The car can really fly. Not that I would know anything about that .
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you, C.
> 
> 
> I got black interior on mine and it was a special order with the red color. It gets hot here and the black may indeed be hotter than the beige from my previous car but the trade off is that it won't show the dirt the way that the beige did. The beige is so lovely but not practical for us with 2 dogs and a wheelchair that just left too many unremovable marks on my last cars interior.



Yeah we had beige in a previous car and it got all kinds of denim transfer from my jeans.  Better to have dark upholstery.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> Thanks! Ladies lots of prayers are needed. My Mil fell this morning and is in the emergency room and will be transferred to a Kaiser hospital hopefully soon. We have been here for the past 5.5 hours. She was ill yesterday and weak but seemed better last night. I spent yesterday taking care of her. I am not sure if I am going to have to cancel my surgery today. I'm trying to expedite the transfer so I know what to expect.



Oh no Megt!  Prayers coming from here...


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I'm in Sonoma county (close).  In fact my avatar is the view off my back deck.  Cows and vineyards


I knew it looked familiar...we're in the wine business. [emoji485]



chessmont said:


> Yeah we had beige in a previous car and it got all kinds of denim transfer from my jeans.  Better to have dark upholstery.


Ugh! I got the light...no dogs in the car!


----------



## Izzy48

chessmont said:


> Oh no Megt!  Prayers coming from here...



So so sorry, thinking of all of you and your MIL is in my prayers.


----------



## Izzy48

Many thanks to all of you for your nice comments about my pendant. It also will clip on my pearls as an enhancer so when I get around to it and if it looks good I will post a picture. Again, thank you !


----------



## djfmn

megt10 said:


> Thanks! Ladies lots of prayers are needed. My Mil fell this morning and is in the emergency room and will be transferred to a Kaiser hospital hopefully soon. We have been here for the past 5.5 hours. She was ill yesterday and weak but seemed better last night. I spent yesterday taking care of her. I am not sure if I am going to have to cancel my surgery today. I'm trying to expedite the transfer so I know what to expect.


Sending good thoughts and prayers hope you have some good news soon. Chag Sameach to you and your family.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Izzy48

For djfmn, I agree with you on the Italian bags. Marco's work is exceptional and the prices are amazing. I really do like both of the new bags and the rose color is beautiful. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I have waited two weeks for this little gem, the LV Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338007
> 
> As I understand, there are a limited number of these bags available.
> I had a time actually receiving the bag, as it is not on the LV website yet, and at first they said they could not complete the transaction, then came back and said they would do it manually.  Still took awhile, but finally arrived on Friday.  It's only a seasonal item, but has the very sweet rose ballerine interior, so now I realize I have to be careful with color transfer.  I searched last night for a replacement coin case, as my current one is orange and would not go.  I found a cute "rare" (who really knows?) Coach pink coin case, very feminine, so it's on it's way.  I am trying to "earn" my new bags by selling a few, and was fortunate my only Bal sold last week.
> View attachment 3338008



Your new bag is great and I like your outfit as well!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Thanks! Ladies lots of prayers are needed. My Mil fell this morning and is in the emergency room and will be transferred to a Kaiser hospital hopefully soon. We have been here for the past 5.5 hours. She was ill yesterday and weak but seemed better last night. I spent yesterday taking care of her. I am not sure if I am going to have to cancel my surgery today. I'm trying to expedite the transfer so I know what to expect.


 
Praying for your mother in law, Meg.


----------



## megt10

19flowers said:


> Sending prayers and good thoughts, Meg ....hope you get some encouraging news soon.





Cilifene said:


> I remember this picture sq &#128522;...love the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry to hear Meg! hope you don't need to cancel your surgery today .....





skyqueen said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers and hope you could make your surgery.
> You'll need your strength........................





chessmont said:


> Oh no Megt!  Prayers coming from here...





Izzy48 said:


> So so sorry, thinking of all of you and your MIL is in my prayers.





djfmn said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers hope you have some good news soon. Chag Sameach to you and your family.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much, ladies. My MIL is in the hospital and she has a UTI which is what probably was making her so weak. She may have broken some ribs as well. They hadn't done the X-rays when I left to go to get my toenail surgery. I wasn't sure if I would make it but I did and he did both toes. It hurts but doesn't seem quite as bad as the first time. That's a good thing since I will be schlepping back and forth to the hospital. I will know more in the morning. Keep the prayers coming.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I knew it looked familiar...we're in the wine business. [emoji485]
> 
> 
> Ugh! I got the light...no dogs in the car!



For me, the dogs weren't the really bad part. Paw prints are usually easily wiped up it was the wheelchair and walker that really took its toll on my previous beige interior. Oh and the red marks on the side of the door from my CL shoes when I would use my foot to push the door open. I never had any denim transfer but I don't wear jeans very often. I do know one of the ladies from the moto thread had some transfer from her black jacket. I never had that problem either. I would probably look into something like Meltonian spray or a similar product to protect the leather. I use that on my light color bags and shoes to keep them safe as possible. You probably won't have any problems.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Praying for your mother in law, Meg.


Thank you Barbee.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> For me, the dogs weren't the really bad part. Paw prints are usually easily wiped up it was the wheelchair and walker that really took its toll on my previous beige interior. Oh and the red marks on the side of the door from my CL shoes when I would use my foot to push the door open. I never had any denim transfer but I don't wear jeans very often. I do know one of the ladies from the moto thread had some transfer from her black jacket. I never had that problem either. I would probably look into something like Meltonian spray or a similar product to protect the leather. I use that on my light color bags and shoes to keep them safe as possible. You probably won't have any problems.


My dealership offered an extra insurance rider on top of the Mercedes warranty which I bought. The rims/wheels, treated interior, any small exterior dings/dents (non paint) are included. We have so many pot holes on the Cape I thought it was well worth the extra money...the low profile rims/wheels, alone, aren't cheap to replace. I'm also thinking of sheepskin seat covers, too. I've had 2 Jaguars with the saddle interior that held up well but the color was darker.
Any news on your MIL?


----------



## skyqueen

So...my darling jeweler called yesterday to tell me he got a few LE LeVian watches in. He hasn't decided if he'll sell them but wanted me to take a look. I've bought a couple LeVian tanzanite rings, earrings and a bracelet from him. So I just had to check it out.
This watch is from the Into the Wild watch collection. 6 tcw black/white diamonds and yellow sapphire eyes. Stingray strap. 15/500.
Just gorgeous and very unique but BIG...42mm!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...my darling jeweler called yesterday to tell me he got a few LE LeVian watches in. He hasn't decided if he'll sell them but wanted me to take a look. I've bought a couple LeVian tanzanite rings, earrings and a bracelet from him. So I just had to check it out.
> This watch is from the Into the Wild watch collection. 6 tcw black/white diamonds and yellow sapphire eyes. Stingray strap. 15/500.
> Just gorgeous and very unique but BIG...42mm!



Just STUNNING.......


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> My dealership offered an extra insurance rider on top of the Mercedes warranty which I bought. The rims/wheels, treated interior, any small exterior dings/dents (non paint) are included. We have so many pot holes on the Cape I thought it was well worth the extra money...the low profile rims/wheels, alone, aren't cheap to replace. I'm also thinking of sheepskin seat covers, too. I've had 2 Jaguars with the saddle interior that held up well but the color was darker.
> Any news on your MIL?



I bought a similar plan but it didn't include the interior, just the other stuff you mentioned.  DH drives 100 miles a day so figured this one was worth it.  Our nearby town is the pothole king of the county!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> So...my darling jeweler called yesterday to tell me he got a few LE LeVian watches in. He hasn't decided if he'll sell them but wanted me to take a look. I've bought a couple LeVian tanzanite rings, earrings and a bracelet from him. So I just had to check it out.
> This watch is from the Into the Wild watch collection. 6 tcw black/white diamonds and yellow sapphire eyes. Stingray strap. 15/500.
> Just gorgeous and very unique but BIG...42mm!



Sky, as you know, I am a "plain Jane" when it comes to watches. However, this one  changes my mind and is stunning. The face on the watch is incredible and the eyes are unbelievable but as you know I love sapphires more than diamonds and those are excellent quality. Beautiful! Buy it!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

I was returning sandals to a local Dillards store and found these Ugg sandals which I thought some of you may be interested in for comfort. I had seen them online and all ratings were 5* and I totally agree. The only down side is they run short. The color is rose gold. 

I had also checked for the highest rated self tanner and Dior was listed as the one of the top two in everything I checked. So I purchased it along with a few other items. Their spray on foundation is a new one for me. Also purchased some of their new color  products in lips and nails along with a new eye shadow palette.







I will not be going back to the mall any time soon!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> So...my darling jeweler called yesterday to tell me he got a few LE LeVian watches in. He hasn't decided if he'll sell them but wanted me to take a look. I've bought a couple LeVian tanzanite rings, earrings and a bracelet from him. So I just had to check it out.
> This watch is from the Into the Wild watch collection. 6 tcw black/white diamonds and yellow sapphire eyes. Stingray strap. 15/500.
> Just gorgeous and very unique but BIG...42mm!



WOW!  That's gorgeous!!  That's a real eye catcher!  Are you going to get it?


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I bought a similar plan but it didn't include the interior, just the other stuff you mentioned.  DH drives 100 miles a day so figured this one was worth it.  Our nearby town is the pothole king of the county!


The dealership "treated" the interior...that's why it took a couple days more for me to pick up the car. If you have a spill or discoloration they will fix it. Since I retired I don't drive that much anymore but all it takes is one damn pothole...and with my luck. [emoji15]


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much, ladies. My MIL is in the hospital and she has a UTI which is what probably was making her so weak. She may have broken some ribs as well. They hadn't done the X-rays when I left to go to get my toenail surgery. I wasn't sure if I would make it but I did and he did both toes. It hurts but doesn't seem quite as bad as the first time. That's a good thing since I will be schlepping back and forth to the hospital. I will know more in the morning. Keep the prayers coming.


Meg....I haven't been posting here lately, just "lurking". but I want to wish you a speedy and painless recovery from your foot surgery, and I want to send my prayers to your MIL...I know how much she means to you.  I hope her ribs are ok.   My DH fractured 5 of them slipping in the tub a few years ago.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Just STUNNING.......


 


Izzy48 said:


> Sky, as you know, I am a "plain Jane" when it comes to watches. However, this one  changes my mind and is stunning. The face on the watch is incredible and the eyes are unbelievable but as you know I love sapphires more than diamonds and those are excellent quality. Beautiful! Buy it!!!!


 


cdtracing said:


> WOW!  That's gorgeous!!  That's a real eye catcher!  Are you going to get it?


It is an unbelievable watch! Really too big for my wrist but, cdtracing...a real eye catcher!
My jeweler offered me a 3K discount which made it very tempting. If I still lived in Manhattan, might be a different story. Living in "fashion hell"...not so much! 

On a happier note...P lobbied for 1.6M (as well as the Civic board I sit on) to redesign the ball field, parking lot and playground surrounding our historic Community Building. This has been in the works for years but finally came to fruition last night. Keeping the historic flavor as well as being functional was the key. It passed with one dissenting vote. Work starts in the fall!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much, ladies. My MIL is in the hospital and she has a UTI which is what probably was making her so weak. She may have broken some ribs as well. They hadn't done the X-rays when I left to go to get my toenail surgery. I wasn't sure if I would make it but I did and he did both toes. It hurts but doesn't seem quite as bad as the first time. That's a good thing since I will be schlepping back and forth to the hospital. I will know more in the morning. Keep the prayers coming.


Sending prayers your way, Meg. I hope she doesn't have broken ribs... that can be so painful.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I was returning sandals to a local Dillards store and found these Ugg sandals which I thought some of you may be interested in for comfort. I had seen them online and all ratings were 5* and I totally agree. The only down side is they run short. The color is rose gold.
> 
> I had also checked for the highest rated self tanner and Dior was listed as the one of the top two in everything I checked. So I purchased it along with a few other items. Their spray on foundation is a new one for me. Also purchased some of their new color  products in lips and nails along with a new eye shadow palette.
> 
> View attachment 3339256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339257
> 
> 
> I will not be going back to the mall any time soon!


Those sandals are really cute, Izzy. 
And it looks like you had a ball at the Dior counter! Sometimes makeup is exactly the spirit-lifter we need... right?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...my darling jeweler called yesterday to tell me he got a few LE LeVian watches in. He hasn't decided if he'll sell them but wanted me to take a look. I've bought a couple LeVian tanzanite rings, earrings and a bracelet from him. So I just had to check it out.
> This watch is from the Into the Wild watch collection. 6 tcw black/white diamonds and yellow sapphire eyes. Stingray strap. 15/500.
> Just gorgeous and very unique but BIG...42mm!


That watch is amazing, SQ... it looks as though it would work like Wonder Woman's bracelets! Are you going to buy it?


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much, ladies. My MIL is in the hospital and she has a UTI which is what probably was making her so weak. She may have broken some ribs as well. They hadn't done the X-rays when I left to go to get my toenail surgery. I wasn't sure if I would make it but I did and he did both toes. It hurts but doesn't seem quite as bad as the first time. That's a good thing since I will be schlepping back and forth to the hospital. I will know more in the morning. Keep the prayers coming.



Sending prayers your way.  I so sorry to hear this & hope you're MIL hasn't broken any ribs & I hope the doctors can get her UTI under control & treated,  Also praying your toes heal this time with no occurrence of the ingrowns.  Seems like when it rains, it pours.  At least it's now sandal season so there won't be any pressure from shoes on the toes.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That watch is amazing, SQ... it looks as though it would work like Wonder Woman's bracelets! Are you going to buy it?



I agree, Elaine. I tried some of the spray under base and it looked great so it looks as if the purchase is a good one.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I was returning sandals to a local Dillards store and found these Ugg sandals which I thought some of you may be interested in for comfort. I had seen them online and all ratings were 5* and I totally agree. The only down side is they run short. The color is rose gold.
> 
> I had also checked for the highest rated self tanner and Dior was listed as the one of the top two in everything I checked. So I purchased it along with a few other items. Their spray on foundation is a new one for me. Also purchased some of their new color  products in lips and nails along with a new eye shadow palette.
> 
> View attachment 3339256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339257
> 
> 
> I will not be going back to the mall any time soon!


Cute sandals...UGGS are usually very comfortable!



ElainePG said:


> That watch is amazing, SQ... it looks as though it would work like Wonder Woman's bracelets! Are you going to buy it?


Not buying, Elaine...even with the discount. Where the hell would I wear this in "fashion hell"? Plus, it's too big. A shame.................


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> My dealership offered an extra insurance rider on top of the Mercedes warranty which I bought. The rims/wheels, treated interior, any small exterior dings/dents (non paint) are included. We have so many pot holes on the Cape I thought it was well worth the extra money...the low profile rims/wheels, alone, aren't cheap to replace. I'm also thinking of sheepskin seat covers, too. I've had 2 Jaguars with the saddle interior that held up well but the color was darker.
> Any news on your MIL?


I bought the insurance too. I think it is well worth it for peace of mind.


skyqueen said:


> So...my darling jeweler called yesterday to tell me he got a few LE LeVian watches in. He hasn't decided if he'll sell them but wanted me to take a look. I've bought a couple LeVian tanzanite rings, earrings and a bracelet from him. So I just had to check it out.
> This watch is from the Into the Wild watch collection. 6 tcw black/white diamonds and yellow sapphire eyes. Stingray strap. 15/500.
> Just gorgeous and very unique but BIG...42mm!


I love this. Shocking I know.


Izzy48 said:


> I was returning sandals to a local Dillards store and found these Ugg sandals which I thought some of you may be interested in for comfort. I had seen them online and all ratings were 5* and I totally agree. The only down side is they run short. The color is rose gold.
> 
> I had also checked for the highest rated self tanner and Dior was listed as the one of the top two in everything I checked. So I purchased it along with a few other items. Their spray on foundation is a new one for me. Also purchased some of their new color  products in lips and nails along with a new eye shadow palette.
> 
> View attachment 3339256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339257
> 
> 
> I will not be going back to the mall any time soon!


Cute sandals.


ElainePG said:


> Sending prayers your way, Meg. I hope she doesn't have broken ribs... that can be so painful.



Thanks ladies for all your prayers. My MIL did not break any ribs just bruised them badly and her back as well. The hospital actually sent her home Tuesday evening even though she couldn't stand or walk with a physical therapist. I was so upset about the whole situation. She has had to be moved into our bedroom and I have to pretty much stay with her at all times. She needs help standing up to get to the wheelchair and to be taken to and from the bathroom, which turns into a 30 minute round trip with the speed that she is moving. She is in a lot of pain. Hence my absence. I am exhausted. I got the call that my Lumineers are ready and I am going in this afternoon. Katy is coming to help her while I am gone. The Kaiser nurse was out here yesterday and has put in for a home health aide to come out 3 times a week. We will also meet with a social worker so that we can get the names of people that we can hire privately as I am going to need more than an hour or two 3 times a week.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Sending prayers your way.  I so sorry to hear this & hope you're MIL hasn't broken any ribs & I hope the doctors can get her UTI under control & treated,  Also praying your toes heal this time with no occurrence of the ingrowns.  Seems like when it rains, it pours.  At least it's now sandal season so there won't be any pressure from shoes on the toes.



Thank you. I am hoping that my toes are fine after this last round. I never would have gotten them both done had I known that the hospital would release my MIL in less than 24 hours.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your prayers. My MIL did not break any ribs just bruised them badly and her back as well. The hospital actually sent her home Tuesday evening even though she couldn't stand or walk with a physical therapist. I was so upset about the whole situation. She has had to be moved into our bedroom and I have to pretty much stay with her at all times. She needs help standing up to get to the wheelchair and to be taken to and from the bathroom, which turns into a 30 minute round trip with the speed that she is moving. She is in a lot of pain. Hence my absence. I am exhausted. I got the call that my Lumineers are ready and I am going in this afternoon. Katy is coming to help her while I am gone. The Kaiser nurse was out here yesterday and has put in for a home health aide to come out 3 times a week. We will also meet with a social worker so that we can get the names of people that we can hire privately as I am going to need more than an hour or two 3 times a week.



Meg, that is absolutely disgraceful! And a perfect example of what happens in hospitals every day. The burden falls on families... and what would your MIL do if both you and DH worked outside the home?

Thank heavens you can afford to hire someone to care for your MIL. You're not a trained health care provider, and should not be doing this 24/7. I hope you can get it settled quickly.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Meg, that is absolutely disgraceful! And a perfect example of what happens in hospitals every day. The burden falls on families... and what would your MIL do if both you and DH worked outside the home?
> 
> Thank heavens you can afford to hire someone to care for your MIL. You're not a trained health care provider, and should not be doing this 24/7. I hope you can get it settled quickly.



Oh yeah, I was so pissed off. I was just lucky that I had picked up the dry cleaning prior to going to the hospital otherwise, they were telling me they were going to send her home in paper clothes. Can you believe that? Let's send a sick unstable 80 something year old woman home in paper clothes in 60 degree temperatures. Prior to me letting the hospital have it they weren't even going to send out a nurse or therapist. They offered to send her to a rehabilitation center but she declined having been at one several years ago that was just awful. I tried to get her to reconsider but that was just not going to happen.  I really am appalled at the lack of care that she received. I agree I should not be doing this 24/7 but until I get someone in that is what I have been doing. My back is killing me already.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Oh yeah, I was so pissed off. I was just lucky that I had picked up the dry cleaning prior to going to the hospital otherwise, they were telling me they were going to send her home in paper clothes. Can you believe that? Let's send a sick unstable 80 something year old woman home in paper clothes in 60 degree temperatures. Prior to me letting the hospital have it they weren't even going to send out a nurse or therapist. They offered to send her to a rehabilitation center but she declined having been at one several years ago that was just awful. I tried to get her to reconsider but that was just not going to happen.  I really am appalled at the lack of care that she received. I agree I should not be doing this 24/7 but until I get someone in that is what I have been doing. My back is killing me already.


 
Meg, you poor thing!  With those boots yet.  Such a sad situation for you and your MIL.  Hopefully you will find someone to help very quickly.  It's just too much for someone not trained to take care of a person without normal mobility.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I bought the insurance too. I think it is well worth it for peace of mind.
> 
> I love this. Shocking I know.
> 
> Cute sandals.
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your prayers. My MIL did not break any ribs just bruised them badly and her back as well. The hospital actually sent her home Tuesday evening even though she couldn't stand or walk with a physical therapist. I was so upset about the whole situation. She has had to be moved into our bedroom and I have to pretty much stay with her at all times. She needs help standing up to get to the wheelchair and to be taken to and from the bathroom, which turns into a 30 minute round trip with the speed that she is moving. She is in a lot of pain. Hence my absence. I am exhausted. I got the call that my Lumineers are ready and I am going in this afternoon. Katy is coming to help her while I am gone. The Kaiser nurse was out here yesterday and has put in for a home health aide to come out 3 times a week. We will also meet with a social worker so that we can get the names of people that we can hire privately as I am going to need more than an hour or two 3 times a week.




Meg,
It is absolutely shocking how people are treated when help is needed constantly. More than likely the determination was made that your MIL did not need skilled nursing care. In other words, an assistant was needed to help her do what you are doing but not on a skilled  nursing level. With your health issues the way they are I hope you and your DH will think about hiring someone who provides assistant care. You need a break Meg plus she would have someone at her side 24/7. Wanting only the best for you all.


----------



## barbee

I did a little unexpected sunglass shopping today.  I had seen a very cute with-it pair of Ray Bans in a catalog, but of course the boutique did not have them.  The SA showed me the Krewe brand, which I had never heard of--made in New Orleans, and I fell for them.  Did not buy them, as so often I come home and try to find on-line cheaper. This time, I could not, but became more enthused, vewing them on line. I will be heading back at day -end to get them, and will post a pic.  Very much in style, so will help this--mid age--woman feel younger!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh yeah, I was so pissed off. I was just lucky that I had picked up the dry cleaning prior to going to the hospital otherwise, they were telling me they were going to send her home in paper clothes. Can you believe that? Let's send a sick unstable 80 something year old woman home in paper clothes in 60 degree temperatures. Prior to me letting the hospital have it they weren't even going to send out a nurse or therapist. They offered to send her to a rehabilitation center but she declined having been at one several years ago that was just awful. I tried to get her to reconsider but that was just not going to happen.  I really am appalled at the lack of care that she received. I agree I should not be doing this 24/7 but until I get someone in that is what I have been doing. My back is killing me already.



Send her home in PAPER clothes??? I've never heard of such a thing!!! Truly horrifying, and good for you, for kicking up a fuss about them sending out a nurse or therapist.

How did the lumineers work out for you?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I did a little unexpected sunglass shopping today.  I had seen a very cute with-it pair of Ray Bans in a catalog, but of course the boutique did not have them.  The SA showed me the Krewe brand, which I had never heard of--made in New Orleans, and I fell for them.  Did not buy them, as so often I come home and try to find on-line cheaper. This time, I could not, but became more enthused, vewing them on line. I will be heading back at day -end to get them, and will post a pic.  Very much in style, so will help this--mid age--woman feel younger!


Look forward to seeing the photo, barbee... they sound really cute!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Send her home in PAPER clothes??? I've never heard of such a thing!!! Truly horrifying, and good for you, for kicking up a fuss about them sending out a nurse or therapist.
> 
> How did the lumineers work out for you?



I am at the dentist office right now. Katy is at my house. I will let you know how it goes. 

Yeah, paper clothes. I've never heard of such a thing either. I am going to have to google it later.


----------



## barbee

First, the pink Coach coin case I found on Ebay, to match the Rose Ballerine interior of the Croisette.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then, the new sunglasses.
	

		
			
		

		
	




A close up of the Krewe sunglasses. They sparked joy.  The lenses may appear purple, but are not.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Last, in window shopping to/from the sunglass shop, I saw some cute jewelry.  Bought the smallest item.  Coudn't resist.  I normally  wear all silver, so will need to adjust.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I am hoping that my toes are fine after this last round. I never would have gotten them both done had I known that the hospital would release my MIL in less than 24 hours.


You poor thing...look at it as a "fashion statement"! [emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Oh yeah, I was so pissed off. I was just lucky that I had picked up the dry cleaning prior to going to the hospital otherwise, they were telling me they were going to send her home in paper clothes. Can you believe that? Let's send a sick unstable 80 something year old woman home in paper clothes in 60 degree temperatures. Prior to me letting the hospital have it they weren't even going to send out a nurse or therapist. They offered to send her to a rehabilitation center but she declined having been at one several years ago that was just awful. I tried to get her to reconsider but that was just not going to happen.  I really am appalled at the lack of care that she received. I agree I should not be doing this 24/7 but until I get someone in that is what I have been doing. My back is killing me already.


I can believe anything! 
My GF with the diabetes, foot in a cast/boot for 4 years, 2 broken wrists and a fractured pelvic bone had to FIGHT with the insurance company to go to a rehab facility...AND she's is in the medical profession and knows the ropes. After she refused to leave the hospital the insurance company finally relented. Don't get me started......
Get someone in from an agency ASAP.  
[emoji120]


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> First, the pink Coach coin case I found on Ebay, to match the Rose Ballerine interior of the Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342378
> 
> 
> Then, the new sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342379
> 
> 
> A close up of the Krewe sunglasses. They sparked joy.  The lenses may appear purple, but are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342380
> 
> 
> Last, in window shopping to/from the sunglass shop, I saw some cute jewelry.  Bought the smallest item.  Coudn't resist.  I normally  wear all silver, so will need to adjust.


Just love everything! Off to check out Krewe sunglasses!


----------



## bisbee

barbee, love those glasses!  I almost bought the same pair, but instead ordered an Illesteva pair that is quite similar.  I got them from Shopbop during the Friends and Family sale...couldn't resist!  Mine are black with rose gold mirror lenses...couldn't find a picture of mine.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> First, the pink Coach coin case I found on Ebay, to match the Rose Ballerine interior of the Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342378
> 
> 
> Then, the new sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342379
> 
> 
> A close up of the Krewe sunglasses. They sparked joy.  The lenses may appear purple, but are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342380
> 
> 
> Last, in window shopping to/from the sunglass shop, I saw some cute jewelry.  Bought the smallest item.  Coudn't resist.  I normally  wear all silver, so will need to adjust.



Everything looks great!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> garbee, love those glasses!  I almost bought the same pair, but instead ordered an Illesteva pair that is quite similar.  I got them from Shopbop during the Friends and Family sale...couldn't resist!  Mine are black with rose gold mirror lenses...couldn't find a picture of mine.



Great sun glasses!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> First, the pink Coach coin case I found on Ebay, to match the Rose Ballerine interior of the Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342378
> 
> 
> Then, the new sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342379
> 
> 
> A close up of the Krewe sunglasses. They sparked joy.  The lenses may appear purple, but are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342380
> 
> 
> Last, in window shopping to/from the sunglass shop, I saw some cute jewelry.  Bought the smallest item.  Coudn't resist.  I normally  wear all silver, so will need to adjust.


Everything looks just great, barbee. Terrific haul!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> garbee, love those glasses!  I almost bought the same pair, but instead ordered an Illesteva pair that is quite similar.  I got them from Shopbop during the Friends and Family sale...couldn't resist!  Mine are black with rose gold mirror lenses...couldn't find a picture of mine.


Cool sunglasses, bisbee!


----------



## bisbee

barbee...I wish I had corrected my typo before it was quoted!


----------



## Shelby33

I just found this for 4.99 at a thrift store,  Francisco Biasia


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I bought the insurance too. I think it is well worth it for peace of mind.
> 
> I love this. Shocking I know.
> 
> Cute sandals.
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your prayers. My MIL did not break any ribs just bruised them badly and her back as well. The hospital actually sent her home Tuesday evening even though she couldn't stand or walk with a physical therapist. I was so upset about the whole situation. She has had to be moved into our bedroom and I have to pretty much stay with her at all times. She needs help standing up to get to the wheelchair and to be taken to and from the bathroom, which turns into a 30 minute round trip with the speed that she is moving. She is in a lot of pain. Hence my absence. I am exhausted. I got the call that my Lumineers are ready and I am going in this afternoon. Katy is coming to help her while I am gone. The Kaiser nurse was out here yesterday and has put in for a home health aide to come out 3 times a week. We will also meet with a social worker so that we can get the names of people that we can hire privately as I am going to need more than an hour or two 3 times a week.



Oh dear! as you know Meg, I work with professional health care and have done this for the last 27 years. It is very hard and you definitely need professional help Meg! 
Take care of your back dear.....


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> First, the pink Coach coin case I found on Ebay, to match the Rose Ballerine interior of the Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342378
> 
> 
> Then, the new sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342379
> 
> 
> A close up of the Krewe sunglasses. They sparked joy.  The lenses may appear purple, but are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342380
> 
> 
> Last, in window shopping to/from the sunglass shop, I saw some cute jewelry.  Bought the smallest item.  Coudn't resist.  I normally  wear all silver, so will need to adjust.




LOVE the sunnies......


----------



## barbee

Shelby33 said:


> I just found this for 4.99 at a thrift store,  Francisco Biasia


 
What a neat bag!  I bet you were excited!!


----------



## barbee

Thanks for the kind comments on my new sunglasses, ladies.  Why do I feel too old to call them "sunnies" as Cilifene does???  Haha  I will work on it.  Will try it out with DD and see if she notices hip mom.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on my new sunglasses, ladies.  Why do I feel too old to call them "sunnies" as Cilifene does???  Haha  I will work on it.  Will try it out with DD and see if she notices hip mom.



I didn't know there's an age for the word sunnies  ...but what do I know, I'm from Denmark....:sunnies


----------



## Cilifene

Shelby33 said:


> I just found this for 4.99 at a thrift store,  Francisco Biasia



Great find Shelby! Love the color....


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> barbee, love those glasses!  I almost bought the same pair, but instead ordered an Illesteva pair that is quite similar.  I got them from Shopbop during the Friends and Family sale...couldn't resist!  Mine are black with rose gold mirror lenses...couldn't find a picture of mine.


My, my...aren't you the cool chick, Bis! Love this look!



Shelby33 said:


> I just found this for 4.99 at a thrift store,  Francisco Biasia


Love Francisco Biasia bags! I had the FB Love 4 bag...woven handles and a horse clasp lock. Great leather and HW...enjoy, Shelby!


----------



## Cilifene

All dressed up....but nowhere to go...


----------



## Cilifene

New Superstars - my kind of shoes,.. sneakers .....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> New Superstars - my kind of shoes,.. sneakers .....


Love those sneakers with your LV bag, cilifene. So sharp!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Love those sneakers with your LV bag, cilifene. So sharp!



Thanks sweet Elaine..... 
How are your knees today?? ..any pains?..hope not...


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> barbee, love those glasses!  I almost bought the same pair, but instead ordered an Illesteva pair that is quite similar.  I got them from Shopbop during the Friends and Family sale...couldn't resist!  Mine are black with rose gold mirror lenses...couldn't find a picture of mine.


It's a wonderful style, isn't it!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> New Superstars - my kind of shoes,.. sneakers .....


 So in Denmark, you don't call them trainers?  Is that just UK lingo?  You will have happy feet, regardless.  I grew up calling them all tennis shoes.  Now that I play tennis, there are tennis shoes, and there are sneakers.  Here, trainers are individuals who train others. I love all the English words... whilst,  car park, roundabout(we actually have one in our vicinity!) boot of the car, jumper....


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> So in Denmark, you don't call them trainers?  Is that just UK lingo?  You will have happy feet, regardless.  I grew up calling them all tennis shoes.  Now that I play tennis, there are tennis shoes, and there are sneakers.  Here, trainers are individuals who train others. I love all the English words... whilst,  car park, roundabout(we actually have one in our vicinity!) boot of the car, jumper....



Sneaks it is, but i guess some calls them trainers as well    Yes, you are absolutely right  my feet are very happy.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks sweet Elaine.....
> How are your knees today?? ..any pains?..hope not...


It will still be a long time before I can walk pain-free, but at least I can walk now! This is progress!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It will still be a long time before I can walk pain-free, but at least I can walk now! This is progress!



Do you have to take medicine for the pains every day? or can you do without?


----------



## Cilifene

Have I told you that I LOVE this bag ...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> All dressed up....but nowhere to go...


Fly over and visit me!!! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Do you have to take medicine for the pains every day? or can you do without?


I have to take Tylenol and C lebrex every day. But not narcotics, which is good because I don't like them!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Fly over and visit me!!! [emoji6]



Wish I could...  



ElainePG said:


> I have to take Tylenol and C lebrex every day. But not narcotics, which is good because I don't like them!



Ok, and training is a hard job...


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> First, the pink Coach coin case I found on Ebay, to match the Rose Ballerine interior of the Croisette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342378
> 
> 
> Then, the new sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342379
> 
> 
> A close up of the Krewe sunglasses. They sparked joy.  The lenses may appear purple, but are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342380
> 
> 
> Last, in window shopping to/from the sunglass shop, I saw some cute jewelry.  Bought the smallest item.  Coudn't resist.  I normally  wear all silver, so will need to adjust.



Wow, everything is lovely.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> You poor thing...look at it as a "fashion statement"! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> I can believe anything!
> My GF with the diabetes, foot in a cast/boot for 4 years, 2 broken wrists and a fractured pelvic bone had to FIGHT with the insurance company to go to a rehab facility...AND she's is in the medical profession and knows the ropes. After she refused to leave the hospital the insurance company finally relented. Don't get me started......
> Get someone in from an agency ASAP.
> [emoji120]



This has been a real eye opener for me. I'm still waiting for the agency to call. If I don't hear anything by Monday afternoon I will call them. There's so many things I need to get done that require me leaving the house. My lumineers are in but the cement has to dry before the final shaping and separating each of them. They look really good so far. My next appointment is next Thursday when Katy is at the house already. Hope I don't miss my massage because I really need it. I am probably going to do my front lower teeth in the future and change out my left bridge so that everything matches up not just when I smile.


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> barbee, love those glasses!  I almost bought the same pair, but instead ordered an Illesteva pair that is quite similar.  I got them from Shopbop during the Friends and Family sale...couldn't resist!  Mine are black with rose gold mirror lenses...couldn't find a picture of mine.


Love the look. They remind me of my first expensive pair of sunglasses I ever purchased. They were Revo and I loved them so much.


Shelby33 said:


> I just found this for 4.99 at a thrift store,  Francisco Biasia


Wow what a deal. Love how slouchy and soft the leather looks. The color is fabulous.


Cilifene said:


> Oh dear! as you know Meg, I work with professional health care and have done this for the last 27 years. It is very hard and you definitely need professional help Meg!
> Take care of your back dear.....


Thank you, C. I agree I need a lot more help. I am already exhausted. 


barbee said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on my new sunglasses, ladies.  Why do I feel too old to call them "sunnies" as Cilifene does???  Haha  I will work on it.  Will try it out with DD and see if she notices hip mom.



You are a hip mom!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> All dressed up....but nowhere to go...





Cilifene said:


> New Superstars - my kind of shoes,.. sneakers .....



Love the pictures. I bought a new LV NF bag that I saw on the purse blog. Most people seemed to hate it. I on the other hand love it. It arrived a couple of days ago. Sorry that the picture is so big. I'm on my iPad and can't make it any smaller


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am probably going to do my front lower teeth in the future and change out my left bridge so that everything matches up not just when I smile.


That's how it starts! [emoji57]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> That's how it starts! [emoji57]



Exactly. This is what the smile looks like right now before the sculpting. Once again sorry for the huge picture. I can't hear my MIL from my office so I am on the iPad for now.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Love the pictures. I bought a new LV NF bag that I saw on the purse blog. Most people seemed to hate it. I on the other hand love it. It arrived a couple of days ago. Sorry that the picture is so big. I'm on my iPad and can't make it any smaller



Congrats Meg, I  like it, I've seen a lot of this print on IG, It's gorgeous ....


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Love the pictures. I bought a new LV NF bag that I saw on the purse blog. Most people seemed to hate it. I on the other hand love it. It arrived a couple of days ago. Sorry that the picture is so big. I'm on my iPad and can't make it any smaller


Love the pattern on this tote, Meg. So bright and cheerful!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Exactly. This is what the smile looks like right now before the sculpting. Once again sorry for the huge picture. I can't hear my MIL from my office so I am on the iPad for now.


Your lumineers look great, Meg. Hoping that soon the agency will call, and you'll have some help at home... then you'll have something to smile about. You poor thing, you sound exhausted.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Congrats Meg, I  like it, I've seen a lot of this print on IG, It's gorgeous ....


Thanks, I think it's really pretty and a nice lightweight summer tote.


ElainePG said:


> Love the pattern on this tote, Meg. So bright and cheerful!


Thanks, Elaine. I was in need of something cheerful looking. 


ElainePG said:


> Your lumineers look great, Meg. Hoping that soon the agency will call, and you'll have some help at home... then you'll have something to smile about. You poor thing, you sound exhausted.



Thank you. I am very pleased so far with how the lumineers look. I hope everything is symmetrical when he is finished. Yes, I am exhausted. Hopefully I will have someone in place by next week.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks, *I think it's really pretty and a nice lightweight summer tote.*
> 
> Thanks, Elaine. I was in need of something cheerful looking.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am very pleased so far with how the lumineers look. I hope everything is symmetrical when he is finished. Yes, I am exhausted. Hopefully I will have someone in place by next week.




Absolutely 
Looks great with the lumineers look....


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Love the pictures. I bought a new LV NF bag that I saw on the purse blog. Most people seemed to hate it. I on the other hand love it. It arrived a couple of days ago. Sorry that the picture is so big. I'm on my iPad and can't make it any smaller







Cilifene said:


> Have I told you that I LOVE this bag ...


Love both these bags! 
Meg...the NF will be perfect when helping your MIL!
Cilifene...this is so you! Love the handle wrap!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> New Superstars - my kind of shoes,.. sneakers .....



Cilifene, love hour LV so it is no wonder you adore it! The shoes look great with it buy I am no sure I could pull off the same look. I know you look wonderful.



megt10 said:


> Love the pictures. I bought a new LV NF bag that I saw on the purse blog. Most people seemed to hate it. I on the other hand love it. It arrived a couple of days ago. Sorry that the picture is so big. I'm on my iPad and can't make it any smaller




Meg, so happy you have managed to get your teeth done and get your new bag. It will be a great tote while out on errands with your MIL. A very cute bag!


----------



## chessmont

Well after one week, I finally rode in the back seat of the new Mercedes.  It is comfortable enough to sit in the back, and easy to get in but a ***** to get out of the back!  Would be pornographic if I had to do it with a skirt on!  Can't swing both legs out like if in the front.  Felt like doing yoga getting out.  Fortunately my guests will typically be wearing pants or shorts.  I really can't believe how difficult it was to haul myself out.  In a parking lot yesterday, some people in the next car were laughing at me haha!

Still haven't driven it.  SQ did you find it hard to get out of the back?  Is there some trick LOL?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love both these bags!
> Meg...the NF will be perfect when helping your MIL!
> Cilifene...this is so you! Love the handle wrap!



Thank you SQ, i'm glad you think it is me &#9786;&#65039;



Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, love hour LV so it is no wonder you adore it! The shoes look great with it buy I am no sure I could pull off the same look. I know you look wonderful.
> 
> Meg, so happy you have managed to get your teeth done and get your new bag. It will be a great tote while out on errands with your MIL. A very cute bag!



Thanks Izzy, everyone can pull off sneaks dear


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Love the pictures. I bought a new LV NF bag that I saw on the purse blog. Most people seemed to hate it. I on the other hand love it. It arrived a couple of days ago. Sorry that the picture is so big. I'm on my iPad and can't make it any smaller


 
It's a great summer seasonal bag, Meg.  It can fit everything, and is very lightweight. We all no doubt need a Neverfull in our lives, at some point.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Well after one week, I finally rode in the back seat of the new Mercedes.  It is comfortable enough to sit in the back, and easy to get in but a ***** to get out of the back!  Would be pornographic if I had to do it with a skirt on!  Can't swing both legs out like if in the front.  Felt like doing yoga getting out.  Fortunately my guests will typically be wearing pants or shorts.  I really can't believe how difficult it was to haul myself out.  In a parking lot yesterday, some people in the next car were laughing at me haha!
> 
> Still haven't driven it.  SQ did you find it hard to get out of the back?  Is there some trick LOL?


I have the E350 Sport sedan...4 door. If you have the 2 door, always harder getting out just because of the set-up. My CLK 350 is smaller then your car but I never rode in the backseat, plus I'm 5'10...never easy. Is it easier with the top down? Meg has your car...maybe she can shed some light. It is a gorgeous, sexy car!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> I have the E350 Sport sedan...4 door. If you have the 2 door, always harder getting out just because of the set-up. My CLK 350 is smaller then your car but I never rode in the backseat. Is it easier with the top down? Meg has your car...maybe she can shed some light. It is a gorgeous, sexy car!



oops my mistake - can't keep track of model numbers!


----------



## djfmn

megt10 said:


> Love the pictures. I bought a new LV NF bag that I saw on the purse blog. Most people seemed to hate it. I on the other hand love it. It arrived a couple of days ago. Sorry that the picture is so big. I'm on my iPad and can't make it any smaller



Meg I love this LV tote. Normally LV is not a brand I am partial to this is the first one I have liked enough to want one. I love the print it is a gorgeous bag. Enjoy using it.


----------



## cdtracing

Cilifene said:


> New Superstars - my kind of shoes,.. sneakers .....



So Cool!!  I love your LV purse!!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Exactly. This is what the smile looks like right now before the sculpting. Once again sorry for the huge picture. I can't hear my MIL from my office so I am on the iPad for now.



Looking good, Meg.  I'm sure you'll be extremely happy once they finish the sculpting.  Nice thing is once you're finished with it, the pain & discomfort will go away!

And I love your new LV!!  So ready for Spring & Summer!

Hoping the agency calls you soon.  You really do need some help.  You can't do it all by yourself especially with the appointments for you toes & your lumineers.


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> So Cool!!  I love your LV purse!!



Thanks cdtacing...


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> It's a great summer seasonal bag, Meg.  It can fit everything, and is very lightweight. We all no doubt need a Neverfull in our lives, at some point.


Yes, I think this will hold everything I need without being too heavy. The print makes me happy. 


chessmont said:


> oops my mistake - can't keep track of model numbers!


I haven't had a problem getting out of the back seat. I only rode there once however when I was test driving the car to see how comfortable it would be for passengers. 


djfmn said:


> Meg I love this LV tote. Normally LV is not a brand I am partial to this is the first one I have liked enough to want one. I love the print it is a gorgeous bag. Enjoy using it.


I hadn't really looked at LV much but when I saw the bag on the purse blog I knew that I wanted it right away. So far it has come in handy as I have gotten rid of most of my large leather bags. 


cdtracing said:


> Looking good, Meg.  I'm sure you'll be extremely happy once they finish the sculpting.  Nice thing is once you're finished with it, the pain & discomfort will go away!
> 
> And I love your new LV!!  So ready for Spring & Summer!
> 
> Hoping the agency calls you soon.  You really do need some help.  You can't do it all by yourself especially with the appointments for you toes & your lumineers.


Thank you. I go back for the sculpting on Thursday. Tomorrow the physical therapist comes out. We have yet to hear from the home health agency or social worker. My MIL isn't doing any better so I really need to get someone in asap. Today I am taking Misha for his full thyroid panel. I called the vet ahead of time and explained the situation. She is going to get me in right away and said the entire visit should take 15 minutes. So with drive time to and from I am looking at less than an hour of being gone. Super stressful and exhausting time. Yesterday, I had the inspector out for the solar panels that have been installed. He found some things that weren't right and so they need to be corrected before we get the okay. So the workers will be back oh joy!


----------



## barbee

Meg, I have a question for you on your Picotin---when you have time.  I have looked at the thread on the Hermes forum,  and find I am really liking the looks.  I also took a look on Ebay, where I see the shape seems to vary.  On Ebay, the pictures sometimes show bags where the base appears as wide as the top of the bag.  On TPF, all bags appear to have a smaller base, and are wider at the top.  Do the bags hold their shape?  Since there is no lining, if you had minimum items in the bag, when you set the bag down, does it stay upright, or does it puddle and go limp? That's my main concern.  The TPF pictures look great.  Ebay pics cause me to wonder.  They just seem to be a mixed bag.  Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

Bargain Alert!
So, I went to Macy's to try on these MK espadrilles. Loved the denim color but didn't know how they'd fit. Surprisingly, great fit...they have a bit of support. Macy's F&F ended yesterday but they offered it online an extra day. Imagine my surprise when they rang up 30% off plus I got the F&Fs 25% off, which kicked in another 15% off. 
Retail $100. discount $44. So I bought the black, too!  

Barbee...these would look cute with your new Azur LV bag! Not perfect but pretty damn close............


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Bargain Alert!
> So, I went to Macy's to try on these MK espadrilles. Loved the denim color but didn't know how they'd fit. Surprisingly, great fit...they have a bit of support. Macy's F&F ended yesterday but they offered it online an extra day. Imagine my surprise when they rang up 30% off plus I got the F&Fs 25% off, which kicked in another 15% off.
> Retail $100. discount $44. So I bought the black, too!
> 
> Barbee...these would look cute with your new Azur LV bag! Not perfect but pretty damn close............



Love them! I think they goes perfect to Azur :


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Meg, I have a question for you on your Picotin---when you have time.  I have looked at the thread on the Hermes forum,  and find I am really liking the looks.  I also took a look on Ebay, where I see the shape seems to vary.  On Ebay, the pictures sometimes show bags where the base appears as wide as the top of the bag.  On TPF, all bags appear to have a smaller base, and are wider at the top.  Do the bags hold their shape?  Since there is no lining, if you had minimum items in the bag, when you set the bag down, does it stay upright, or does it puddle and go limp? That's my main concern.  The TPF pictures look great.  Ebay pics cause me to wonder.  They just seem to be a mixed bag.  Thanks!



I looked at my bag and it sort of puddles a bit. Nothing drastic though. Mine is the smallest size so probably a larger one would puddle more. There are inserts that you can buy. That will make it hold its shape much better. My bag is wider at the top than the bottom by about 3". I couldn't get an exact measurement because I can't find the key to the lock. I believe Mai Tai sells nice inserts that would fit the bag. I hope that helps.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Bargain Alert!
> So, I went to Macy's to try on these MK espadrilles. Loved the denim color but didn't know how they'd fit. Surprisingly, great fit...they have a bit of support. Macy's F&F ended yesterday but they offered it online an extra day. Imagine my surprise when they rang up 30% off plus I got the F&Fs 25% off, which kicked in another 15% off.
> Retail $100. discount $44. So I bought the black, too!
> 
> Barbee...these would look cute with your new Azur LV bag! Not perfect but pretty damn close............



That's my kind of sale! Great looking shoes.


----------



## chessmont

megt as to getting out of the back of the car - you are quite a bit thinner than me lol.  That may be the secret


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I looked at my bag and it sort of puddles a bit. Nothing drastic though. Mine is the smallest size so probably a larger one would puddle more. There are inserts that you can buy. That will make it hold its shape much better. My bag is wider at the top than the bottom by about 3". I couldn't get an exact measurement because I can't find the key to the lock. I believe Mai Tai sells nice inserts that would fit the bag. I hope that helps.


 Thanks for the information, Meg.  If your bag was empty, then to me it really stands up on its' own.  That was my concern.  Now I just need to spend a few months thinking--is this a bag I want badly?  I love love love the looks, but each week I find a bag I fall in love with.  I will do the test of time.  Also, I would have to find it on line, as there are no Hermes stores near me.  I know currently the on -line Hermes site has some, so if and when I am ready, I will just have to stalk the site.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I looked at my bag and it sort of puddles a bit. Nothing drastic though. Mine is the smallest size so probably a larger one would puddle more. There are inserts that you can buy. That will make it hold its shape much better. My bag is wider at the top than the bottom by about 3". I couldn't get an exact measurement because I can't find the key to the lock. I believe Mai Tai sells nice inserts that would fit the bag. I hope that helps.


super cute bag, love the color.







skyqueen said:


> Bargain Alert!
> So, I went to Macy's to try on these MK espadrilles. Loved the denim color but didn't know how they'd fit. Surprisingly, great fit...they have a bit of support. Macy's F&F ended yesterday but they offered it online an extra day. Imagine my surprise when they rang up 30% off plus I got the F&Fs 25% off, which kicked in another 15% off.
> Retail $100. discount $44. So I bought the black, too!
> 
> your shoes are perfect for summer and look so good with your bag. Really do like the litter color.
> 
> 
> Barbee...these would look cute with your new Azur LV bag! Not perfect but pretty damn close............


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Bargain Alert!
> So, I went to Macy's to try on these MK espadrilles. Loved the denim color but didn't know how they'd fit. Surprisingly, great fit...they have a bit of support. Macy's F&F ended yesterday but they offered it online an extra day. Imagine my surprise when they rang up 30% off plus I got the F&Fs 25% off, which kicked in another 15% off.
> Retail $100. discount $44. So I bought the black, too!
> 
> Barbee...these would look cute with your new Azur LV bag! Not perfect but pretty damn close............


Thanks for thinking of me!  I looked on line, and they were only the 25%off.  Regardless, I bought a leather pair(Johnston and Murphy--the brand I thought was only men's shoes)this year, had a goldish pair from last year(not even worn this season) and a light denim pair(bad memories of a huge blister in them at a football game.) The weather becomes so hot here that my time is about limited to wearing in spring--meaning, in a month or less, my feet cannot deal with them anymore.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Thanks for the information, Meg.  If your bag was empty, then to me it really stands up on its' own.  That was my concern.  Now I just need to spend a few months thinking--is this a bag I want badly?  I love love love the looks, but each week I find a bag I fall in love with.  I will do the test of time.  Also, I would have to find it on line, as there are no Hermes stores near me.  I know currently the on -line Hermes site has some, so if and when I am ready, I will just have to stalk the site.



You are welcome. I had a cosmetics case inside the I use with that bag just so all my small stuff stays together. The up side about ordering from H.com is that they accept returns and will credit your card if you decide you don't love it. Beats a store credit unless you know that you will use the credit on something else.


----------



## barbee

Although I only recently bought my LV Croisette, I seem to be obsessing about bags.  Now it's the Hermes Picoton.  Next it's the Loewe Avenue Crossbody. Browsing Loewe's web site, I came across it,  and sort of fell for it.  Loewe is only sold in a limited number of stores in the US, and none of the department stores have this bag on line (Barneys, Saks, Neimans, Bergdorf Goodman) although it is on the Loewe's web site.  The price, if I convert from euros, is not bad at all. Since I will be in Germany, I hoped there might be a store there, but no such luck.  I guess I will just obsess for awhile.
Cilifene, since you are a European, are you familar with this Spanish brand?  I wonder if it will become more popular in the US.  Their puzzle bag is intriguing, but I think it would be too difficult to maneuver.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Thanks for the information, Meg.  If your bag was empty, then to me it really stands up on its' own.  That was my concern.  Now I just need to spend a few months thinking--is this a bag I want badly?  I love love love the looks, but each week I find a bag I fall in love with.  I will do the test of time.  Also, I would have to find it on line, as there are no Hermes stores near me.  I know currently the on -line Hermes site has some, so if and when I am ready, I will just have to stalk the site.



Here's the insert I was telling you about. 
https://maitaicollection.com/collec...rganizer-for-picotin-18-pm?variant=1152455453


----------



## ccbaggirl89

barbee said:


> Although I only recently bought my LV Croisette, I seem to be obsessing about bags.  Now it's the Hermes Picoton.  Next it's the Loewe Avenue Crossbody. Browsing Loewe's web site, I came across it,  and sort of fell for it.  Loewe is only sold in a limited number of stores in the US, and none of the department stores have this bag on line (Barneys, Saks, Neimans, Bergdorf Goodman) although it is on the Loewe's web site.  The price, if I convert from euros, is not bad at all. Since I will be in Germany, I hoped there might be a store there, but no such luck.  I guess I will just obsess for awhile.
> Cilifene, since you are a European, are you familar with this Spanish brand?  I wonder if it will become more popular in the US.  Their puzzle bag is intriguing, but I think it would be too difficult to maneuver.



ooohhh... LV Croisette ... congrats on that lovely bag. it just looks so feminine to me.. wishlist item!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Although I only recently bought my LV Croisette, I seem to be obsessing about bags.  Now it's the Hermes Picoton.  Next it's the Loewe Avenue Crossbody. Browsing Loewe's web site, I came across it,  and sort of fell for it.  Loewe is only sold in a limited number of stores in the US, and none of the department stores have this bag on line (Barneys, Saks, Neimans, Bergdorf Goodman) although it is on the Loewe's web site.  The price, if I convert from euros, is not bad at all. Since I will be in Germany, I hoped there might be a store there, but no such luck.  I guess I will just obsess for awhile.
> Cilifene, since you are a European, are you familar with this Spanish brand?  I wonder if it will become more popular in the US.  Their puzzle bag is intriguing, but I think it would be too difficult to maneuver.



Yes, I know a little of Loewe, one department store here i Copenhagen has a small amount of them. Actually I did buy a small Puzzle bag lol in a gorgeous blue color  but I returned it as DH sad it was the most ugly bag he had ever seen 
I don't know the Avenue will look in to it......


----------



## barbee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ooohhh... LV Croisette ... congrats on that lovely bag. it just looks so feminine to me.. wishlist item!


 Thank you!!!! I am enjoying her.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Yes, I know a little of Loewe, one department store here i Copenhagen has a small amount of them. Actually I did buy a small Puzzle bag lol in a gorgeous blue color  but I returned it as DH sad it was the most ugly bag he had ever seen
> I don't know the Avenue will look in to it......


 Well, we do need to keep the husbands happy with our bags--we don't want friction.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Well, we do need to keep the husbands happy with our bags--we don't want friction.



LOL, I know it'll take the fun out of a bag, if he really think it is that ugly...


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> megt as to getting out of the back of the car - you are quite a bit thinner than me lol.  That may be the secret


Did you move the seat all the way forward before getting out? I find that is the only way to easily exit the back seat. Compared to the BMW that I wanted to get it is so much more comfortable.


barbee said:


> Thanks for the information, Meg.  If your bag was empty, then to me it really stands up on its' own.  That was my concern.  Now I just need to spend a few months thinking--is this a bag I want badly?  I love love love the looks, but each week I find a bag I fall in love with.  I will do the test of time.  Also, I would have to find it on line, as there are no Hermes stores near me.  I know currently the on -line Hermes site has some, so if and when I am ready, I will just have to stalk the site.


The bag does stand up on its own without anything in it. The more you put in the more it holds its shape.


Izzy48 said:


> super cute bag, love the color.


Thank you. I really love it. It has been a perfect grabbing a few things and going out bag. I tried on the next size up but that felt extremely heavy to me and while the straps were longer they weren't long enough to fit comfortably under the arm but almost to long to carry in the crook of your arm or by hand.


barbee said:


> Although I only recently bought my LV Croisette, I seem to be obsessing about bags.  Now it's the Hermes Picoton.  Next it's the Loewe Avenue Crossbody. Browsing Loewe's web site, I came across it,  and sort of fell for it.  Loewe is only sold in a limited number of stores in the US, and none of the department stores have this bag on line (Barneys, Saks, Neimans, Bergdorf Goodman) although it is on the Loewe's web site.  The price, if I convert from euros, is not bad at all. Since I will be in Germany, I hoped there might be a store there, but no such luck.  I guess I will just obsess for awhile.
> Cilifene, since you are a European, are you familar with this Spanish brand?  I wonder if it will become more popular in the US.  Their puzzle bag is intriguing, but I think it would be too difficult to maneuver.


There are almost to many bags to choose from these days with the internet and of course these forums.


Cilifene said:


> LOL, I know it'll take the fun out of a bag, if he really think it is that ugly...



Aww, I would have done the same thing. When DH who rarely says anything negative says something is ugly even if I like it the joy of carrying it is diminished.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Did you move the seat all the way forward before getting out? I find that is the only way to easily exit the back seat. Compared to the BMW that I wanted to get it is so much more comfortable.
> 
> The bag does stand up on its own without anything in it. The more you put in the more it holds its shape.
> 
> Thank you. I really love it. It has been a perfect grabbing a few things and going out bag. I tried on the next size up but that felt extremely heavy to me and while the straps were longer they weren't long enough to fit comfortably under the arm but almost to long to carry in the crook of your arm or by hand.
> 
> There are almost to many bags to choose from these days with the internet and of course these forums.
> 
> 
> Aww, I would have done the same thing. When DH who rarely says anything negative says something is ugly *even if I like it the joy of carrying it is diminished*.



Exactly  ...and I also got a lovely LV monogram scarf in the same gorgeous blue - returned that too ... 
DH love the Chanel reissue the most. The most expensive of my four bags...


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Although I only recently bought my LV Croisette, I seem to be obsessing about bags.  Now it's the Hermes Picoton.  Next it's the Loewe Avenue Crossbody. Browsing Loewe's web site, I came across it,  and sort of fell for it.  Loewe is only sold in a limited number of stores in the US, and none of the department stores have this bag on line (Barneys, Saks, Neimans, Bergdorf Goodman) although it is on the Loewe's web site.  The price, if I convert from euros, is not bad at all. Since I will be in Germany, I hoped there might be a store there, but no such luck.  I guess I will just obsess for awhile.
> Cilifene, since you are a European, are you familar with this Spanish brand?  I wonder if it will become more popular in the US.  Their puzzle bag is intriguing, but I think it would be too difficult to maneuver.



I went to see (online) the Avenue barbee - it looks great


----------



## chessmont

megt not sure how all the controls work yet with the car so maybe the seat was not all the way forward - thanks for the tip!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Exactly  ...and I also got a lovely LV monogram scarf in the same gorgeous blue - returned that too ...
> DH love the Chanel reissue the most. The most expensive of my four bags...


My DH doesn't care for Chanel either so I just don't show him those bags .


chessmont said:


> megt not sure how all the controls work yet with the car so maybe the seat was not all the way forward - thanks for the tip!



The control is on the armrest. The seat moves forward to a point that I can stand up fully in the backseat. I don't ride in the backseat of the car but I do get in and out of the back frequently for attaching dogs car seats back there.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> My DH doesn't care for Chanel either so I just don't show him those bags .
> 
> 
> The control is on the armrest. The seat moves forward to a point that I can stand up fully in the backseat. I don't ride in the backseat of the car but I do get in and out of the back frequently for attaching dogs car seats back there.



Thanks!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> My DH doesn't care for Chanel either so I just don't show him those bags .
> 
> 
> The control is on the armrest. The seat moves forward to a point that I can stand up fully in the backseat. I don't ride in the backseat of the car but I do get in and out of the back frequently for attaching dogs car seats back there.



Hehe, my DH only likes Reissue


----------



## chessmont

megt I found the controls you speak of.  But darn it still is hard for me to get out.  I really think it is my size :shame:  That and I have about 10 years on you age-wise with all the creaks and groans that go with it.

Still, it's a hawt car.  Haven't driven it yet.  Maybe will try next weekend.  It's raining this weekend I don't want any pressure (chicken to drive his new baby)


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> megt I found the controls you speak of.  But darn it still is hard for me to get out.  I really think it is my size :shame:  That and I have about 10 years on you age-wise with all the creaks and groans that go with it.
> 
> Still, it's a hawt car.  Haven't driven it yet.  Maybe will try next weekend.  It's raining this weekend I don't want any pressure (chicken to drive his new baby)


I bet you'll look great...drive it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Whether human babies or fur-babies...Happy Mother's Day to everyone! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Whether human babies or fur-babies...Happy Mother's Day to everyone! [emoji173]&#65039;



Same to you,Sky...and to all
....Happy Mother's Day!!!


----------



## cdtracing

I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!!  We all went back home & took our Mother out to eat & spent the day with her.  She loves having all the children & grandchildren around!


----------



## Izzy48

Mother's Day has been a hard day for me since my mother passed away 7 years ago. My children probably realize this even though I have never said so to them so they try extra hard to help. My son came over and made a wonderful dinner for us and I have to admit he is a talented self taught chef. My daughter was unable to come so she sent flowers, a lovely gift and something that took me by surprise and made me cry.
	

		
			
		

		
	









I forgot to download the pictures so I had to come back and edit. The first shows a Lagos collection I have. The bracelet on the left was a gift from my son and the necklace was from my daughter. Very long and a great piece. The second picture shows the necklace which was taped inside my card from my daughter. The pendant part is my mother's handwriting taken from a card my daughter kept which her grandmother had sent her. I, of course, recognized Mother's writing and started crying while on the phone with Meredith. She works in an area where a week never goes by that a patient isn't lost so she knows the value of life and its ups and downs even at an early age. I also learned this early  in my profession and did not wish this for her but children need to follow their own path. Her reason for this is to remember her grandmother, my mother, through love. I do, of course, but the sentiment is lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Mother's Day has been a hard day for me since my mother passed away 7 years ago. My children probably realize this even though I have never said so to them so they try extra hard to help. My son came over and made a wonderful dinner for us and I have to admit he is a talented self taught chef. My daughter was unable to come so she sent flowers, a lovely gift and *something that took me by surprise and made me cry*.



Can you tell us what it was, Izzy? Or is it private?

I know what you mean about Mother's Day. I still hurt on Father's Day, even though Dad has been gone since 1993. I don't think it ever gets easier.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Can you tell us what it was, Izzy? Or is it private?
> 
> I know what you mean about Mother's Day. I still hurt on Father's Day, even though Dad has been gone since 1993. I don't think it ever gets easier.



Elaine,
I had to come back and edit to send the pictures. I forgot to add them the first time so it is corrected. I probably shouldn't have posted this but I know those of our age group will understand. It shows the costly things do  not really count so much as the well intended personal things.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> I had to come back and edit to send the pictures. I forgot to add them the first time so it is corrected. I probably shouldn't have posted this but I know those of our age group will understand. It shows the costly things do  not really count so much as the well intended personal things.



Just beautiful izzy hugs x


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> Can you tell us what it was, Izzy? Or is it private?
> 
> I know what you mean about Mother's Day. I still hurt on Father's Day, even though Dad has been gone since 1993. I don't think it ever gets easier.



Me too miss my daddy


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> I had to come back and edit to send the pictures. I forgot to add them the first time so it is corrected. I probably shouldn't have posted this but I know those of our age group will understand. It shows the costly things do  not really count so much as the well intended personal things.


Your daughter is very special, Izzy. What a meaningful, from-the-heart present.


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Just beautiful izzy hugs x



Thank you, Elvis



elvisfan4life said:


> Me too miss my daddy



I also miss my dad!



ElainePG said:


> Your daughter is very special, Izzy. What a meaningful, from-the-heart present.


Thank you so much, Elaine!


ElainePG said:


> Can you tell us what it was, Izzy? Or is it private?
> 
> I know what you mean about Mother's Day. I still hurt on Father's Day, even though Dad has been gone since 1993. I don't think it ever gets easier.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> Mother's Day has been a hard day for me since my mother passed away 7 years ago. My children probably realize this even though I have never said so to them so they try extra hard to help. My son came over and made a wonderful dinner for us and I have to admit he is a talented self taught chef. My daughter was unable to come so she sent flowers, a lovely gift and something that took me by surprise and made me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351170
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to download the pictures so I had to come back and edit. The first shows a Lagos collection I have. The bracelet on the left was a gift from my son and the necklace was from my daughter. Very long and a great piece. The second picture shows the necklace which was taped inside my card from my daughter. The pendant part is my mother's handwriting taken from a card my daughter kept which her grandmother had sent her. I, of course, recognized Mother's writing and started crying while on the phone with Meredith. She works in an area where a week never goes by that a patient isn't lost so she knows the value of life and its ups and downs even at an early age. I also learned this early  in my profession and did not wish this for her but children need to follow their own path. Her reason for this is to remember her grandmother, my mother, through love. I do, of course, but the sentiment is lovely.



This is beautiful, Izzy.  You're children are indeed special wonderful people.  I know how hard Mother's Day is for a lot of us older ladies.  I lost my only biological child (my son) in Feb 2014.  He was the light of my life & the void left behind will always be there.  I still have 2 loving stepsons & a wonderful loving husband, but something will always be missing.  Mother's Day is very hard on me as well as my Mother.  We all gathered at my Mother's house, my family, my sister's family & my brother's family.  We lost my brother in Dec 2012 to cancer so Mother's Day is doubly hard for her.  It was a good day & my Mother had a very good day.  

God puts things & trials before us for a reason.  I trust in Him that there is a reason for everything & the time will come when I will see my son again.  Til then, I have learned to face what's before me with faith because life is precious & we are only given so much time here on Planet Earth.  I do not want a day to go by that I don't tell my family I love them because tomorrow is not promised.  I thank God every morning for having 1 more day to express my love to my family.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Mother's Day has been a hard day for me since my mother passed away 7 years ago. My children probably realize this even though I have never said so to them so they try extra hard to help. My son came over and made a wonderful dinner for us and I have to admit he is a talented self taught chef. My daughter was unable to come so she sent flowers, a lovely gift and something that took me by surprise and made me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351170
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to download the pictures so I had to come back and edit. The first shows a Lagos collection I have. The bracelet on the left was a gift from my son and the necklace was from my daughter. Very long and a great piece. The second picture shows the necklace which was taped inside my card from my daughter. The pendant part is my mother's handwriting taken from a card my daughter kept which her grandmother had sent her. I, of course, recognized Mother's writing and started crying while on the phone with Meredith. She works in an area where a week never goes by that a patient isn't lost so she knows the value of life and its ups and downs even at an early age. I also learned this early  in my profession and did not wish this for her but children need to follow their own path. Her reason for this is to remember her grandmother, my mother, through love. I do, of course, but the sentiment is lovely.


What a wonderful, personal gift from your daughter, Izzy. So unique!
I wish someone in my house could cook...lucky you!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> This is beautiful, Izzy.  You're children are indeed special wonderful people.  I know how hard Mother's Day is for a lot of us older ladies.  I lost my only biological child (my son) in Feb 2014.  He was the light of my life & the void left behind will always be there.  I still have 2 loving stepsons & a wonderful loving husband, but something will always be missing.  Mother's Day is very hard on me as well as my Mother.  We all gathered at my Mother's house, my family, my sister's family & my brother's family.  We lost my brother in Dec 2012 to cancer so Mother's Day is doubly hard for her.  It was a good day & my Mother had a very good day.
> 
> God puts things & trials before us for a reason.  I trust in Him that there is a reason for everything & the time will come when I will see my son again.  Til then, I have learned to face what's before me with faith because life is precious & we are only given so much time here on Planet Earth.  I do not want a day to go by that I don't tell my family I love them because tomorrow is not promised.  I thank God every morning for having 1 more day to express my love to my family.


Darling Cdtracing...I can not imagine the pain of losing a child and I pray I will never have to. Your sentiments were beautifully written and I must admit I shed some tears. [emoji120]


----------



## skyqueen

I got a wonderful Mother's Day gift...a new furnace, air conditioning unit and hot water heater.
How lucky am I? [emoji15]


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> I got a wonderful Mother's Day gift...a new furnace, air conditioning unit and hot water heater.
> How lucky am I? [emoji15]



I got a new furnace & A/C units for my birthday last year.  I am so thankful because I am not going without my A/C in the hot Southern Summers.  And I'm pretty fond of heat in the winter too.   It was money well spent!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Mother's Day has been a hard day for me since my mother passed away 7 years ago. My children probably realize this even though I have never said so to them so they try extra hard to help. My son came over and made a wonderful dinner for us and I have to admit he is a talented self taught chef. My daughter was unable to come so she sent flowers, a lovely gift and something that took me by surprise and made me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351170
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to download the pictures so I had to come back and edit. The first shows a Lagos collection I have. The bracelet on the left was a gift from my son and the necklace was from my daughter. Very long and a great piece. The second picture shows the necklace which was taped inside my card from my daughter. The pendant part is my mother's handwriting taken from a card my daughter kept which her grandmother had sent her. I, of course, recognized Mother's writing and started crying while on the phone with Meredith. She works in an area where a week never goes by that a patient isn't lost so she knows the value of life and its ups and downs even at an early age. I also learned this early  in my profession and did not wish this for her but children need to follow their own path. Her reason for this is to remember her grandmother, my mother, through love. I do, of course, but the sentiment is lovely.


Izzy, your daughter is so sweet!  And yes, we will always remember our mothers with joy, but we also have the joy of our children loving their mothers--us. 
On another note, I have a Lagos bracelet very similar to the one in your picture, on the left.


----------



## Izzy48

cdtracing said:


> This is beautiful, Izzy.  You're children are indeed special wonderful people.  I know how hard Mother's Day is for a lot of us older ladies.  I lost my only biological child (my son) in Feb 2014.  He was the light of my life & the void left behind will always be there.  I still have 2 loving stepsons & a wonderful loving husband, but something will always be missing.  Mother's Day is very hard on me as well as my Mother.  We all gathered at my Mother's house, my family, my sister's family & my brother's family.  We lost my brother in Dec 2012 to cancer so Mother's Day is doubly hard for her.  It was a good day & my Mother had a very good day.
> 
> God puts things & trials before us for a reason.  I trust in Him that there is a reason for everything & the time will come when I will see my son again.  Til then, I have learned to face what's before me with faith because life is precious & we are only given so much time here on Planet Earth.  I do not want a day to go by that I don't tell my family I love them because tomorrow is not promised.  I thank God every morning for having 1 more day to express my love to my family.



My heart goes out to you and I cannot begin to imagine the depth of your sorrow and the void you feel. I wish I could say something to help but I know there isn't. I admire your strength to continue your life with faith. I also believe as you do and I hope for every happiness for you and your family. Your courage is uplifting to me. So thankful you  had a good day. Thank you for your kind comments about my children.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> What a wonderful, personal gift from your daughter, Izzy. So unique!
> I wish someone in my house could cook...lucky you!



It was a wonderful meal and honestly better than most good restaurant food. 



skyqueen said:


> I got a wonderful Mother's Day gift...a new furnace, air conditioning unit and hot water heater.
> How lucky am I? [emoji15]



You will be so thankful for that furnace in your cold New England winters! So expensive though.



barbee said:


> Izzy, your daughter is so sweet!  And yes, we will always remember our mothers with joy, but we also have the joy of our children loving their mothers--us.
> On another note, I have a Lagos bracelet very similar to the one in your picture, on the left.



Thanks Barbee! I do enjoy the quality of the brand. Very nice silver pieces which can be worn for more many years.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Darling Cdtracing...I can not imagine the pain of losing a child and I pray I will never have to. Your sentiments were beautifully written and I must admit I shed some tears. [emoji120]





Izzy48 said:


> My heart goes out to you and I cannot begin to imagine the depth of your sorrow and the void you feel. I wish I could say something to help but I know there isn't. I admire your strength to continue your life with faith. I also believe as you do and I hope for every happiness for you and your family. Your courage is uplifting to me. So thankful you  had a good day. Thank you for your kind comments about my children.



Thank you both.  It's a journey I didn't choose to take nor would I wish it on anyone.  But God has a plan.  I told my husband that it's a journey the Lord wants me to take & I'm not the one who's in the driver's seat.  I believe with all my heart that if God brings you to it, He will bring you through it.


----------



## Izzy48

cdtracing said:


> Thank you both.  It's a journey I didn't choose to take nor would I wish it on anyone.  But God has a plan.  I told my husband that it's a journey the Lord wants me to take & I'm not the one who's in the driver's seat.  I believe with all my heart that if God brings you to it, He will bring you through it.



Yes, I agree, but that doesn't mean it's easy. It takes a great deal of faith.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Thank you both.  It's a journey I didn't choose to take nor would I wish it on anyone.  But God has a plan.  I told my husband that it's a journey the Lord wants me to take & I'm not the one who's in the driver's seat.  I believe with all my heart that if God brings you to it, He will bring you through it.


 


Izzy48 said:


> Yes, I agree, but that doesn't mean it's easy. It takes a great deal of faith.


Couldn't agree more, Izzy! Just heartbreaking but I'm glad you have your strong faith to guide you through, Cdtracing.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, I agree, but that doesn't mean it's easy. It takes a great deal of faith.





skyqueen said:


> Couldn't agree more, Izzy! Just heartbreaking but I'm glad you have your strong faith to guide you through, Cdtracing.



Very true, it's not easy but it's through the struggles & the pain that we grow as to who we are as a person.  In the past 2 yrs, I have embraced emotions that I would never have embraced before.  Opening up myself to those emotions brought about a change in me that would never have happened before.  I did not come from a family that was very demonstrative & affectionate.  We just weren't the huggie feelie kind of family.  I was in my 20's before my father ever told me he loved me, not that he didn't show it in his own way, he just didn't say it; neither does my mother.  Now, when I talk to my family, either on the phone or in person, I always hug them & say I love you as I leave.  And the rest of the family has begun to follow suit.  

And it has also begun to bring my husband closer to his 2 sons as well.  They hug each other more & tell each other they love them.  That always makes me smile when I see that.

And I do believe that nothing worth having comes easy.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> I got a new furnace & A/C units for my birthday last year.  I am so thankful because I am not going without my A/C in the hot Southern Summers.  And I'm pretty fond of heat in the winter too.   It was money well spent!


Well put! 
I have the opposite of you...can't live without heat. Thank God the furnace went out in the spring rather then winter! Most homes on Cape Cod don't have central A/C but I find it gets humid then you get mildew. Plus...my hair always looks better! [emoji6]


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Well put!
> I have the opposite of you...can't live without heat. Thank God the furnace went out in the spring rather then winter! Most homes on Cape Cod don't have central A/C but I find it gets humid then you get mildew. Plus...my hair always looks better! [emoji6]



Yes, humidity can cause mildew, which I don't want in my home, & it definitely plays havoc on the hair.  Here in the South, we're famous for our humidity...hair will frizz & everything feels hotter than the actual temperature.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Mother's Day has been a hard day for me since my mother passed away 7 years ago. My children probably realize this even though I have never said so to them so they try extra hard to help. My son came over and made a wonderful dinner for us and I have to admit he is a talented self taught chef. My daughter was unable to come so she sent flowers, a lovely gift and something that took me by surprise and made me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351170
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to download the pictures so I had to come back and edit. The first shows a Lagos collection I have. The bracelet on the left was a gift from my son and the necklace was from my daughter. Very long and a great piece. The second picture shows the necklace which was taped inside my card from my daughter. The pendant part is my mother's handwriting taken from a card my daughter kept which her grandmother had sent her. I, of course, recognized Mother's writing and started crying while on the phone with Meredith. She works in an area where a week never goes by that a patient isn't lost so she knows the value of life and its ups and downs even at an early age. I also learned this early  in my profession and did not wish this for her but children need to follow their own path. Her reason for this is to remember her grandmother, my mother, through love. I do, of course, but the sentiment is lovely.


What beautiful, thoughtful gifts from your wonderful children. 


cdtracing said:


> This is beautiful, Izzy.  You're children are indeed special wonderful people.  I know how hard Mother's Day is for a lot of us older ladies.  I lost my only biological child (my son) in Feb 2014.  He was the light of my life & the void left behind will always be there.  I still have 2 loving stepsons & a wonderful loving husband, but something will always be missing.  Mother's Day is very hard on me as well as my Mother.  We all gathered at my Mother's house, my family, my sister's family & my brother's family.  We lost my brother in Dec 2012 to cancer so Mother's Day is doubly hard for her.  It was a good day & my Mother had a very good day.
> 
> God puts things & trials before us for a reason.  I trust in Him that there is a reason for everything & the time will come when I will see my son again.  Til then, I have learned to face what's before me with faith because life is precious & we are only given so much time here on Planet Earth.  I do not want a day to go by that I don't tell my family I love them because tomorrow is not promised.  I thank God every morning for having 1 more day to express my love to my family.


I am so sorry CD. I can imagine how difficult Mothers Day would be. Your faith and attitude are an inspiration.


cdtracing said:


> Very true, it's not easy but it's through the struggles & the pain that we grow as to who we are as a person.  In the past 2 yrs, I have embraced emotions that I would never have embraced before.  Opening up myself to those emotions brought about a change in me that would never have happened before.  I did not come from a family that was very demonstrative & affectionate.  We just weren't the huggie feelie kind of family.  I was in my 20's before my father ever told me he loved me, not that he didn't show it in his own way, he just didn't say it; neither does my mother.  *Now, when I talk to my family, either on the phone or in person, I always hug them & say I love you as I leave.  And the rest of the family has begun to follow suit.  *
> 
> And it has also begun to bring my husband closer to his 2 sons as well.  They hug each other more & tell each other they love them.  That always makes me smile when I see that.
> 
> *And I do believe that nothing worth having comes easy*.



That's is a wonderful thing. More words of wisdome.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> What beautiful, thoughtful gifts from your wonderful children.
> 
> I am so sorry CD. I can imagine how difficult Mothers Day would be. Your faith and attitude are an inspiration.
> 
> 
> That's is a wonderful thing. More words of wisdome.


How's your MIL? 
How did your teeth turn out? 
How are your feet?
Hopefully all is well with you...................


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> How's your MIL?
> How did your teeth turn out?
> How are your feet?
> Hopefully all is well with you...................



All is okay but not great. My front teeth look fabulous I think and am in the process of doing the bottom front 6 teeth. They are supposed to be ready by Friday. My toes are okay with a slight infection in the left toe. I haven't been able to take care of them properly with everything that is going on. I have some antibiotics and am taking them. My MIL is slowly getting better but it is going to be a long road. I don't think she will ever be able to be left alone again. She still has to be wheeled in the wheelchair which has left me a bit of a zombie as she has to go to the bathroom several times a night. We have put in a claim for her long-term care insurance. They sent a nurse out last week to do an assessment. She was here for a few hours and it felt more like a police investigation than an assessment. She kept asking the same questions in different ways over and over again. We are looking at getting a caregiver on a part-time basis so that I can get out again and do the things that I need and want to do. At the moment, one of my cleaning ladies is doing it when I have to go to places like the dentist etc. Aside from that I pretty much am not able to leave the house and yet have very little time to catch up with you ladies. Who would have thought that grocery shopping would feel like a treat.


----------



## barbee

Meg, my wish is that your MIL continues to improve, that you very soon get the help you need for her continued care, and then you have more time to relax.  It WILL get better!  Hang in there!

I am happy--have sold a bag on Ebay today.  I'm going with the "one out, then one in" philosophy, a la Cilifene.  I only had the bag on Ebay 2 days... however, I have already ordered it's replacement.  Gucci has their sale starting... I guess despite my new bag loves which seem to run the gamut of brands, I come back to Gucci(especially for a great price.)  Hopefully it will be shipped on Wednesday.  No returns on the Saks sale, so I better be happy with it!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> All is okay but not great. My front teeth look fabulous I think and am in the process of doing the bottom front 6 teeth. They are supposed to be ready by Friday. My toes are okay with a slight infection in the left toe. I haven't been able to take care of them properly with everything that is going on. I have some antibiotics and am taking them. My MIL is slowly getting better but it is going to be a long road. I don't think she will ever be able to be left alone again. She still has to be wheeled in the wheelchair which has left me a bit of a zombie as she has to go to the bathroom several times a night. We have put in a claim for her long-term care insurance. They sent a nurse out last week to do an assessment. She was here for a few hours and it felt more like a police investigation than an assessment. She kept asking the same questions in different ways over and over again. We are looking at getting a caregiver on a part-time basis so that I can get out again and do the things that I need and want to do. At the moment, one of my cleaning ladies is doing it when I have to go to places like the dentist etc. Aside from that I pretty much am not able to leave the house and yet have very little time to catch up with you ladies. Who would have thought that grocery shopping would feel like a treat.



Gosh, Meg, that all sounds incredibly stressful. I'm so sorry. It's really terrible that the insurance company is dragging their feet about providing long-term care, and that the nurse who came out to do the assessment acted more like a detective than a caring professional. Ugh. I hope it all gets resolved sooner, rather than later.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Meg, my wish is that your MIL continues to improve, that you very soon get the help you need for her continued care, and then you have more time to relax.  It WILL get better!  Hang in there!
> 
> I am happy--have sold a bag on Ebay today.  I'm going with the "one out, then one in" philosophy, a la Cilifene.  I only had the bag on Ebay 2 days... however, I have already ordered it's replacement.  Gucci has their sale starting... I guess despite my new bag loves which seem to run the gamut of brands, I come back to Gucci(especially for a great price.)  Hopefully it will be shipped on Wednesday.  No returns on the Saks sale, so I better be happy with it!


Which bag did you sell, barbee, and (even more important) what are you replacing it with??? Will you post a photo when it arrives?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Which bag did you sell, barbee, and (even more important) what are you replacing it with??? Will you post a photo when it arrives?


 
Of course I will!  When the new bag arrives, I will tell all!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Meg, my wish is that your MIL continues to improve, that you very soon get the help you need for her continued care, and then you have more time to relax.  It WILL get better!  Hang in there!
> 
> I am happy--have sold a bag on Ebay today.  I'm going with the "one out, then one in" philosophy, a la Cilifene.  I only had the bag on Ebay 2 days... however, I have already ordered it's replacement.  Gucci has their sale starting... I guess despite my new bag loves which seem to run the gamut of brands, I come back to Gucci(especially for a great price.)  Hopefully it will be shipped on Wednesday.  No returns on the Saks sale, so I better be happy with it!


Thank you so much. 

I can't wait to see your new bag. It is a great philosophy to send one out when you bring one in. I need to cull some more but haven't had the time yet. I have been offered another Special Order bag from Hermes. I am going this coming Saturday to get it done. I am really excited to get out for the afternoon and being able to place the order. I am going to order a Kelly 28 or 25 haven't decided yet. I keep changing my mind on the color too since the color I really want is not available in a leather that I want. I want chevre since it is lightweight and soft making it easier to get into the bag without hurting my hands. I am still waiting for my first SO to arrive.


ElainePG said:


> Gosh, Meg, that all sounds incredibly stressful. I'm so sorry. It's really terrible that the insurance company is dragging their feet about providing long-term care, and that the nurse who came out to do the assessment acted more like a detective than a caring professional. Ugh. I hope it all gets resolved sooner, rather than later.


Thanks, Elaine. Yes, it has been a very stressful time. The insurance company has been paid for so many years and it makes me sick thinking of how they have been. The paperwork alone would be enough to discourage a lot of people I think. It's a good thing my MIL is very organized.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new bag. It is a great philosophy to send one out when you bring one in. I need to cull some more but haven't had the time yet. I have been offered another Special Order bag from Hermes. I am going this coming Saturday to get it done. I am really excited to get out for the afternoon and being able to place the order. I am going to order a Kelly 28 or 25 haven't decided yet. I keep changing my mind on the color too since the color I really want is not available in a leather that I want. I want chevre since it is lightweight and soft making it easier to get into the bag without hurting my hands. I am still waiting for my first SO to arrive.
> 
> Thanks, Elaine. Yes, it has been a very stressful time. The insurance company has been paid for so many years and it makes me sick thinking of how they have been. The paperwork alone would be enough to discourage a lot of people I think. It's a good thing my MIL is very organized.


 
That's really exciting to place another special order--you will have a wonderfully fun Saturday.  Do you have any idea when your other order will arrive?  Does Hermes keep you updated at all?  Handbags do keep us happy.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> All is okay but not great. My front teeth look fabulous I think and am in the process of doing the bottom front 6 teeth. They are supposed to be ready by Friday. My toes are okay with a slight infection in the left toe. I haven't been able to take care of them properly with everything that is going on. I have some antibiotics and am taking them. My MIL is slowly getting better but it is going to be a long road. I don't think she will ever be able to be left alone again. She still has to be wheeled in the wheelchair which has left me a bit of a zombie as she has to go to the bathroom several times a night. We have put in a claim for her long-term care insurance. They sent a nurse out last week to do an assessment. She was here for a few hours and it felt more like a police investigation than an assessment. She kept asking the same questions in different ways over and over again. We are looking at getting a caregiver on a part-time basis so that I can get out again and do the things that I need and want to do. At the moment, one of my cleaning ladies is doing it when I have to go to places like the dentist etc. Aside from that I pretty much am not able to leave the house and yet have very little time to catch up with you ladies. Who would have thought that grocery shopping would feel like a treat.


I would set-up a private nurse/caretaker ASAP. You never know when the insurance will come through. Can you find someone to stay overnight a couple times a week?


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Meg, my wish is that your MIL continues to improve, that you very soon get the help you need for her continued care, and then you have more time to relax.  It WILL get better!  Hang in there!
> 
> I am happy--have sold a bag on Ebay today.  I'm going with the "one out, then one in" philosophy, a la Cilifene.  I only had the bag on Ebay 2 days... however, I have already ordered it's replacement.  Gucci has their sale starting... I guess despite my new bag loves which seem to run the gamut of brands, I come back to Gucci(especially for a great price.)  Hopefully it will be shipped on Wednesday.  No returns on the Saks sale, so I better be happy with it!


Gucci is so "hot" again! I've seen so many gorgeous bags, lately...as well as shoes. Can't wait to see your new bag!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Gucci is so "hot" again! I've seen so many gorgeous bags, lately...as well as shoes. Can't wait to see your new bag!



Well, my bag is not one of the "new" Guccis, although I do love them. Of course today I had to look at the Mulberry sale on line, but I am holding firm.  I have liked the smaller Roxette for some time, but I don't think I could maneuver both lifting the flap and the belted closure to dig in the interior.  They are half price! Lots of good deals...


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Well, my bag is not one of the "new" Guccis, although I do love them. Of course today I had to look at the Mulberry sale on line, but I am holding firm.  I have liked the smaller Roxette for some time, but I don't think I could maneuver both lifting the flap and the belted closure to dig in the interior.  They are half price! Lots of good deals...


I'm holding firm on the Mulberry sale, too, although I was very tempted by the Daria and the Alexa, each in the oak color. The Alexa especially, because it's in polished buffalo and I just know it would be super-luxurious. 

But then I made the mistake of asking The Hubster what he thought of it, and he said (this is a direct quote) "It looks like something a Pony Express rider would carry." Oh.  Okay, then. I guess not.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Gucci is so "hot" again! I've seen so many gorgeous bags, lately...as well as shoes. Can't wait to see your new bag!


I know, right? I just looooove their "Tian" collection. Such sweet birds and butterflies!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I'm holding firm on the Mulberry sale, too, although I was very tempted by the Daria and the Alexa, each in the oak color. The Alexa especially, because it's in polished buffalo and I just know it would be super-luxurious.
> 
> But then I made the mistake of asking The Hubster what he thought of it, and he said (this is a direct quote) "It looks like something a Pony Express rider would carry." Oh.  Okay, then. I guess not.



Your Hubster saved you some money, Elaine.  I guess that's a good thing, but I DO think a new Alexa would have  been great.  I can see you...every time you pulled out that bag, and thought....pony express... then slipped it back in the closet.  Must be the color he didn't like, or was it the Daria?  I'm not familiar with that bag--will need to look it up.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Your Hubster saved you some money, Elaine.  I guess that's a good thing, but I DO think a new Alexa would have  been great.  I can see you...every time you pulled out that bag, and thought....pony express... then slipped it back in the closet.  Must be the color he didn't like, or was it the Daria?  I'm not familiar with that bag--will need to look it up.


I think it was the color, because I have an Alexa in dark green that he likes a lot. But who knows? I just knew (as you said) that once the "Pony Express" image was in my head, I'd never carry the darned bag!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I think it was the color, because I have an Alexa in dark green that he likes a lot. But who knows? I just knew (as you said) that once the "Pony Express" image was in my head, I'd never carry the darned bag!



Well I certainly will carry my Pony Express bag or as i call them my Alexa. Love that bag! I did partake in the Mulberry sale so my daughter will have a wonderful new bag for Christmas if I can hold out that long without giving it to her. Doubt I can. Bought one in the beautiful shocking blue color like the Bayswater Double Zip tote I bought.They are also getting a purse (wallet) from England for me which isn't sold in the US. Can't wait!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Well I certainly will carry my Pony Express bag or as i call them my Alexa. Love that bag! I did partake in the Mulberry sale so my daughter will have a wonderful new bag for Christmas if I can hold out that long without giving it to her. Doubt I can. Bought one in the beautiful shocking blue color like the Bayswater Double Zip tote I bought.They are also getting a purse (wallet) from England for me which isn't sold in the US. Can't wait!



Care to show us your beauties?


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Well I certainly will carry my Pony Express bag or as i call them my Alexa. Love that bag! I did partake in the Mulberry sale so my daughter will have a wonderful new bag for Christmas if I can hold out that long without giving it to her. Doubt I can. Bought one in the beautiful shocking blue color like the Bayswater Double Zip tote I bought.They are also getting a purse (wallet) from England for me which isn't sold in the US. Can't wait!


Oh la la! Love that blue color! I was tempted by the medium Lily in fiery spritz...wish I could see what the color looked like IRL.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Care to show us your beauties?



Do you mean my  Alexas?




skyqueen said:


> Oh la la! Love that blue color! I was tempted by the medium Lily in fiery spritz...wish I could see what the color looked like IRL.



I haven't seen it IRL but if you want to try it the SA I use would be happy to ship it to you. No cost for shipping and no cost for returns. I forgot, you have a contact in the Madison Ave. store!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Do you mean my  Alexas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it IRL but if you want to try it the SA I use would be happy to ship it to you. No cost for shipping and no cost for returns. I forgot, you have a contact in the Madison Ave. store!



I mean all that you bought!  Or maybe you have not received yet?


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Do you mean my  Alexas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it IRL but if you want to try it the SA I use would be happy to ship it to you. No cost for shipping and no cost for returns. I forgot, you have a contact in the Madison Ave. store!


I think the fiery spritz has too much orange in it. I like a "true lipstick red" red.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Well I certainly will carry my Pony Express bag or as i call them my Alexa. Love that bag! I did partake in the Mulberry sale so my daughter will have a wonderful new bag for Christmas if I can hold out that long without giving it to her. Doubt I can. Bought one in the beautiful shocking blue color like the Bayswater Double Zip tote I bought.They are also getting a purse (wallet) from England for me which isn't sold in the US. Can't wait!


I was thinking of you when I looked at the Mulberry sale bags, Izzy, and picturing you saying to yourself "I'll take one of those... and one of those... Ooh! And one of those!!!"

So glad you found some good deals, and can't wait to see pix when they arrive. The special wallet from England sounds exciting!

I love the Alexa that you and I are "twins" on (dark green wrinkled calf) and I carry it all the time. It definitely does NOT make me think of the Pony Express, LOL! I'm just sad that the style is to be discontinued. What are they thinking???????


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Meg, my wish is that your MIL continues to improve, that you very soon get the help you need for her continued care, and then you have more time to relax.  It WILL get better!  Hang in there!
> 
> I am happy--have sold a bag on Ebay today.  I'm going with the "one out, then one in" philosophy, a la Cilifene.  I only had the bag on Ebay 2 days... however, I have already ordered it's replacement.  Gucci has their sale starting... I guess despite my new bag loves which seem to run the gamut of brands, I come back to Gucci(especially for a great price.)  Hopefully it will be shipped on Wednesday.  No returns on the Saks sale, so I better be happy with it!



Looking forward to see your new bag Barbee ...



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new bag. It is a great philosophy to send one out when you bring one in. I need to cull some more but haven't had the time yet. I have been offered another Special Order bag from Hermes. I am going this coming Saturday to get it done. I am really excited to get out for the afternoon and being able to place the order. I am going to order a Kelly 28 or 25 haven't decided yet. I keep changing my mind on the color too since the color I really want is not available in a leather that I want. I want chevre since it is lightweight and soft making it easier to get into the bag without hurting my hands. I am still waiting for my first SO to arrive.
> 
> Thanks, Elaine. Yes, it has been a very stressful time. The insurance company has been paid for so many years and it makes me sick thinking of how they have been. The paperwork alone would be enough to discourage a lot of people I think. It's a good thing my MIL is very organized.



Special order sounds exciting Meg. 



ElainePG said:


> I was thinking of you when I looked at the Mulberry sale bags, Izzy, and picturing you saying to yourself "I'll take one of those... and one of those... Ooh! And one of those!!!"
> 
> So glad you found some good deals, and can't wait to see pix when they arrive. The special wallet from England sounds exciting!
> 
> I love the Alexa that you and I are "twins" on (dark green wrinkled calf) and I carry it all the time. It definitely does NOT make me think of the Pony Express, LOL! I'm just sad that the style is to be discontinued. What are they thinking???????



Love Alexa too - btw are knee training still going ok?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Looking forward to see your new bag Barbee ...
> 
> 
> 
> Special order sounds exciting Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Alexa too - *btw are knee training still going ok?*



Still going to physical therapy once a week, and exercising a home every day. I'm able to do more each week, so I'm beginning to see some improvement. Today I went to Whole Foods and walked all around the entire grocery store! It is a very large market, so I was proud of myself.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> That's really exciting to place another special order--you will have a wonderfully fun Saturday.  Do you have any idea when your other order will arrive?  Does Hermes keep you updated at all?  Handbags do keep us happy.



I am very excited to go out and place my SO on Saturday. I can't remember the last time I had any free fun time. I placed my 1st SO for a Birkin last December and I am hopeful it will arrive before summer is over. A friend who placed hers a few weeks ahead of me received hers already. Most arrive between 6-12 months after the order has been placed. Though I have read about several ladies waiting well over a year for their order to arrive. Hermes doesn't keep you updated. The general consensus is no news is good news. I just try not to think about it.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I would set-up a private nurse/caretaker ASAP. You never know when the insurance will come through. Can you find someone to stay overnight a couple times a week?



Oh we're not waiting for the insurance to come through. We are just trying to really get an idea of what we are going to need and how often. Part of my problem is that I am finding it hard to say okay we need someone on M/W/F etc. several companies want a set schedule and that doesn't work for us. So far I'm not searching for overnight help. I did tell my mil it will happen though if she is not able to get to the bathroom on her own after a little more time.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Well I certainly will carry my Pony Express bag or as i call them my Alexa. Love that bag! I did partake in the Mulberry sale so my daughter will have a wonderful new bag for Christmas if I can hold out that long without giving it to her. Doubt I can. Bought one in the beautiful shocking blue color like the Bayswater Double Zip tote I bought.They are also getting a purse (wallet) from England for me which isn't sold in the US. Can't wait!



She is so lucky to have you for a mom.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Still going to physical therapy once a week, and exercising a home every day. I'm able to do more each week, so I'm beginning to see some improvement. Today I went to Whole Foods and walked all around the entire grocery store! It is a very large market, so I was proud of myself.



That's awesome Elaine, congratulations.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Still going to physical therapy once a week, and exercising a home every day. I'm able to do more each week, so I'm beginning to see some improvement. Today I went to Whole Foods and walked all around the entire grocery store! It is a very large market, so I was proud of myself.


Good for you, Elaine! 
It can only get better from now on......................


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Oh we're not waiting for the insurance to come through. We are just trying to really get an idea of what we are going to need and how often. Part of my problem is that I am finding it hard to say okay we need someone on M/W/F etc. several companies want a set schedule and that doesn't work for us. So far I'm not searching for overnight help. I did tell my mil it will happen though if she is not able to get to the bathroom on her own after a little more time.


It's been almost a month...is your MIL any better or the same? Poor dear.............


----------



## Izzy48

One of the first Gucci handbags I have seen in a long while that I like. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-B...ements%3D&eItemId=prod173680057&cmCat=product


----------



## barbee

My new bag arrived today.  Yes, it's Gucci.  Yes, it's a Disco.  Python this time.  I sold my black one with studs, so with the 40% off, it seems like a great deal.  I do love it!  Very happy, with yet again, a smaller bag.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> My new bag arrived today.  Yes, it's Gucci.  Yes, it's a Disco.  Python this time.  I sold my black one with studs, so with the 40% off, it seems like a great deal.  I do love it!  Very happy, with yet again, a smaller bag.
> 
> View attachment 3360965



Great looking bag, Barbee! I am totally strange about anything in the  exotic (snake) line.  Can't stand to touch it. Totally weird on my part.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> It's been almost a month...is your MIL any better or the same? Poor dear.............


My MIL is getting better. She is walking with the walker with the PT lady. I got a belt that wraps around her waist to help her feel safe while walking. Part of the problem is that I think she is really just afraid at this point and consequently overly cautious. Not that you can be too overly cautious when you fear falling but I think there are things that she could do now that she is afraid to try. Regardless, she is unstable enough these days and tires so easily that I can't leave her at home by herself anymore. We did hear today from the long term insurance company. They are completing the paperwork and see no reason that it won't go through shortly. We have two different agencies coming out next week. One on Monday and the other on Tuesday. After we find out what they have to offer we will choose one of them. I am also going to see if Norma my housekeeper wants to continue on one day a week. She seems to be free every Friday and with her, I don't have a 4-hour window. I get home when I get home and she is paid well for her time. More than the agencies are asking I believe. I really like Norma and so does my MIL plus she does some cleaning while she is at the house. I like being able to help her and her family with the extra money. After consulting my accountant I know that it will be a good tax deduction as well. 


Izzy48 said:


> One of the first Gucci handbags I have seen in a long while that I like.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-B...ements%3D&eItemId=prod173680057&cmCat=product


So pretty and looks quite functional. 


barbee said:


> My new bag arrived today.  Yes, it's Gucci.  Yes, it's a Disco.  Python this time.  I sold my black one with studs, so with the 40% off, it seems like a great deal.  I do love it!  Very happy, with yet again, a smaller bag.
> 
> View attachment 3360965



Love it. Python is so pretty and lightweight too.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> One of the first Gucci handbags I have seen in a long while that I like.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-B...ements%3D&eItemId=prod173680057&cmCat=product


Wow, Izzy... that is one gorgeous bag! You have a great eye!

I wish Nordstrom had it... I have a ton of Nordstrom Notes that are slated to go towards a bag, but I'm having trouble finding one that really excites me.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> My new bag arrived today.  Yes, it's Gucci.  Yes, it's a Disco.  Python this time.  I sold my black one with studs, so with the 40% off, it seems like a great deal.  I do love it!  Very happy, with yet again, a smaller bag.
> 
> View attachment 3360965


Just beautiful, barbee. What is the inside like?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> My MIL is getting better. She is walking with the walker with the PT lady. I got a belt that wraps around her waist to help her feel safe while walking. Part of the problem is that I think she is really just afraid at this point and consequently overly cautious. Not that you can be too overly cautious when you fear falling but I think there are things that she could do now that she is afraid to try. Regardless, she is unstable enough these days and tires so easily that I can't leave her at home by herself anymore. We did hear today from the long term insurance company. They are completing the paperwork and see no reason that it won't go through shortly. We have two different agencies coming out next week. One on Monday and the other on Tuesday. After we find out what they have to offer we will choose one of them. *I am also going to see if Norma my housekeeper wants to continue on one day a week*. She seems to be free every Friday and with her, I don't have a 4-hour window. I get home when I get home and she is paid well for her time. More than the agencies are asking I believe. I really like Norma and so does my MIL plus she does some cleaning while she is at the house. I like being able to help her and her family with the extra money. After consulting my accountant I know that it will be a good tax deduction as well.



I hope it works out with Norma, at least for one day a week. That sounds like a win-win for everyone. 

And I'm so glad to hear your MIL is a bit better. Hopefully with more physical therapy she will get stronger, and become less fearful eventually. 

I know that in my physical therapist's office they have elderly people who they use the sort of belt with that you're describing, and I have seen those same patients move much more confidently over the (endless!) months I've been going there.

ETA: Have fun at Hermes with your SO tomorrow! That will be exciting. Can you tell us more about it, or do you want to keep it a secret???


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Great looking bag, Barbee! I am totally strange about anything in the  exotic (snake) line.  Can't stand to touch it. Totally weird on my part.





While snakes are on the top of my enemy list, the Python bag seems so different than any snake I know, so really, it is not a problem for me.  The snakes around here are UGLY.  haha my bag is a "pretty snake."  And dead!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> My MIL is getting better. She is walking with the walker with the PT lady. I got a belt that wraps around her waist to help her feel safe while walking. Part of the problem is that I think she is really just afraid at this point and consequently overly cautious. Not that you can be too overly cautious when you fear falling but I think there are things that she could do now that she is afraid to try. Regardless, she is unstable enough these days and tires so easily that I can't leave her at home by herself anymore. We did hear today from the long term insurance company. They are completing the paperwork and see no reason that it won't go through shortly. We have two different agencies coming out next week. One on Monday and the other on Tuesday. After we find out what they have to offer we will choose one of them. I am also going to see if Norma my housekeeper wants to continue on one day a week. She seems to be free every Friday and with her, I don't have a 4-hour window. I get home when I get home and she is paid well for her time. More than the agencies are asking I believe. I really like Norma and so does my MIL plus she does some cleaning while she is at the house. I like being able to help her and her family with the extra money. After consulting my accountant I know that it will be a good tax deduction as well.
> 
> So pretty and looks quite functional.
> 
> 
> Love it. Python is so pretty and lightweight too.



Thanks, Meg.  Now, we all will want to hear about your day at Hermes tomorrow--fill us in  please.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Just beautiful, barbee. What is the inside like?



Actually, the interior is just linen, no different than any other Disco. Not very exciting. There are two nice open pockets, which work well for a cell phone.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I hope it works out with Norma, at least for one day a week. That sounds like a win-win for everyone.
> 
> And I'm so glad to hear your MIL is a bit better. Hopefully with more physical therapy she will get stronger, and become less fearful eventually.
> 
> I know that in my physical therapist's office they have elderly people who they use the sort of belt with that you're describing, and I have seen those same patients move much more confidently over the (endless!) months I've been going there.
> 
> ETA: Have fun at Hermes with your SO tomorrow! That will be exciting. Can you tell us more about it, or do you want to keep it a secret???


It is no secret. I am just unsure still. I need to see the swatches but I want chevre leather and the choices are limited. I am pretty sure that I am going to get Rouge Tomate exterior with either grey piping, black piping or raisin piping in a Kelly 28. I am going to see if I can get a longer strap as well so that I can wear the bag crossbody. I will probably order brushed PH as I think that it will be easier to match different straps in case they don't do the crossbody strap. I have been using my Balenciaga strap for my Rose Jaipur Kelly and the bag works perfectly as a crossbody. I am trying to be as prepared as possible because my first SO took a few hours to decide after looking at everything. Saturday is not the best day to go since it is always so busy but I didn't have a choice.

I hope that Norma will want to continue coming on Fridays. I already have her booked for next Friday when I get the bottom Lumineers and for the Friday after that when I am going to go and get a facial and some fillers.


barbee said:


> Thanks, Meg.  Now, we all will want to hear about your day at Hermes tomorrow--fill us in  please.


Hopefully, I will update you all tonight on any purchases. My guess is that I am going to be exhausted since my MIL got me up at 3 to go to the bathroom and I couldn't get back to sleep so decided to get up.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> One of the first Gucci handbags I have seen in a long while that I like.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-B...3D&eItemId=prod173680057&cmCat=product[/QUOTE]
> Love the color, Izzy! The bamboo tassels are a nice, classic touch!
> 
> 
> 
> barbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new bag arrived today.  Yes, it's Gucci.  Yes, it's a Disco.  Python this time.  I sold my black one with studs, so with the 40% off, it seems like a great deal.  I do love it!  Very happy, with yet again, a smaller bag.
> 
> View attachment 3360965
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow, Barbee...this bag will go with a lot of things!
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> It is no secret. I am just unsure still. I need to see the swatches but I want chevre leather and the choices are limited. I am pretty sure that I am going to get Rouge Tomate exterior with either grey piping, black piping or raisin piping in a Kelly 28. I am going to see if I can get a longer strap as well so that I can wear the bag crossbody. I will probably order brushed PH as I think that it will be easier to match different straps in case they don't do the crossbody strap. I have been using my Balenciaga strap for my Rose Jaipur Kelly and the bag works perfectly as a crossbody. I am trying to be as prepared as possible because my first SO took a few hours to decide after looking at everything. Saturday is not the best day to go since it is always so busy but I didn't have a choice.
> 
> I hope that Norma will want to continue coming on Fridays. I already have her booked for next Friday when I get the bottom Lumineers and for the Friday after that when I am going to go and get a facial and some fillers.
> 
> Hopefully, I will update you all tonight on any purchases. My guess is that I am going to be exhausted since my MIL got me up at 3 to go to the bathroom and I couldn't get back to sleep so decided to get up.


Good luck at Hermes!


----------



## barbee

Help me, ladies.  I need to learn to multiple quote.  I remember Izzy posted how to do it, way back, but I didn't pay attention.  Just a little tutorial needed.  Right now, I go to the person's  post, and hit quote.
Thanks!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> While snakes are on the top of my enemy list, the Python bag seems so different than any snake I know, so really, it is not a problem for me.  The snakes around here are UGLY.  haha my bag is a "pretty snake."  And dead!




Barbee, I was thinking about it and ostrich is even worse for me. It's just me, I really can't tolerate touching it. It gives me the creeps!


----------



## Izzy48

elainepg said:


> i hope it works out with norma, at least for one day a week. That sounds like a win-win for everyone.
> 
> And i'm so glad to hear your mil is a bit better. Hopefully with more physical therapy she will get stronger, and become less fearful eventually.
> 
> I know that in my physical therapist's office they have elderly people who they use the sort of belt with that you're describing, and i have seen those same patients move much more confidently over the (endless!) months i've been going there.
> 
> Eta: Have fun at hermes with your so tomorrow! That will be exciting. Can you tell us more about it, or do you want to keep it a secret???



+1


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> My new bag arrived today.  Yes, it's Gucci.  Yes, it's a Disco.  Python this time.  I sold my black one with studs, so with the 40% off, it seems like a great deal.  I do love it!  Very happy, with yet again, a smaller bag.
> 
> View attachment 3360965



Wow, it's gorgeous! Congrats barbee...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Good luck at Hermes!



Thanks, SQ. I had a good time at Hermes yesterday even though my SA called in sick. I got to meet the new store manager who was very nice. She helped me with my SO. I was really glad that I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted. The whole process took about 30 minutes with her as opposed to the couple hours it took with my SA on my first order. Since she doesn't know me she didn't try and second guess me or offer other suggestions which is what my SA does to make sure that I am positive that I get exactly what I want. I wore a neutral outfit so she probably had me pegged as a neutral kind of gal. I ordered a Kelly 28 in Rouge Tomate with Etoupe piping and the same interior with a 120 cm strap for cross body wear in chevre leather. It did me good to get out. I asked Norma my cleaning lady if she was interested in continuing on Fridays after we hire someone from an agency and she said that she was so Fridays are going to be me days from now on. She is available and flexible. I came home to a clean kitchen, the floors swept and laundry done. A win-win situation for both of us.


----------



## Cilifene

Love the etoupe B *Meg!*  you look great dear! ..
Your SO sounds perfect with red and etoupe... just stunning.! when can you expect it?


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I had a good time at Hermes yesterday even though my SA called in sick. I got to meet the new store manager who was very nice. She helped me with my SO. I was really glad that I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted. The whole process took about 30 minutes with her as opposed to the couple hours it took with my SA on my first order. Since she doesn't know me she didn't try and second guess me or offer other suggestions which is what my SA does to make sure that I am positive that I get exactly what I want. I wore a neutral outfit so she probably had me pegged as a neutral kind of gal. I ordered a Kelly 28 in Rouge Tomate with Etoupe piping and the same interior with a 120 cm strap for cross body wear in chevre leather. It did me good to get out. I asked Norma my cleaning lady if she was interested in continuing on Fridays after we hire someone from an agency and she said that she was so Fridays are going to be me days from now on. She is available and flexible. I came home to a clean kitchen, the floors swept and laundry done. A win-win situation for both of us.


Is Rouge Tomate  a new color...haven't seen it IRL. But I love the idea of a red/etoupe combo...stunning with a pop!
Went to The Figawi Charity Ball last night. A prom for adults but a good cause! A lot of sparkles, spandex and boobs. [emoji15]
Danced till 1 AM...terrific band. I'm surprised it was so much fun!
I wore my expensive diamond drop earrings with my cheap faux KJL pearl choker and guess what...everyone loved the faux pearls, not a comment on the earrings. Go figure...................


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Love the etoupe B *Meg!*  you look great dear! ..
> Your SO sounds perfect with red and etoupe... just stunning.! when can you expect it?


Thanks so much, C. The Birkin I am carrying is actually Gris T. Also a fabulous neutral. I am hoping that it arrives by December. It has been 5 months since my first SO and nothing yet. The store manager did tell me that many SO's had come in but nothing in the way of Rose Sakura which is what I ordered. I am hopeful that it will arrive by next month then again there are a lot of ladies who have waited more than a year for their order to come in.


skyqueen said:


> Is Rouge Tomate  a new color...haven't seen it IRL. But I love the idea of a red/etoupe combo...stunning with a pop!
> Went to The Figawi Charity Ball last night. A prom for adults but a good cause! A lot of sparkles, spandex and boobs. [emoji15]
> Danced till 1 AM...terrific band. I'm surprised it was so much fun!
> I wore my expensive diamond drop earrings with my cheap faux KJL pearl choker and guess what...everyone loved the faux pearls, not a comment on the earrings. Go figure...................


You look beautiful. Love the way your shawl is draped. It sounds like a wonderful event.

Rouge Tomate is not a new color but it was the only red offered in Chevre. It is more of a warm red where Rouge C is more of a cool red.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Is Rouge Tomate  a new color...haven't seen it IRL. But I love the idea of a red/etoupe combo...stunning with a pop!
> Went to The Figawi Charity Ball last night. A prom for adults but a good cause! A lot of sparkles, spandex and boobs. [emoji15]
> Danced till 1 AM...terrific band. I'm surprised it was so much fun!
> I wore my expensive diamond drop earrings with my cheap faux KJL pearl choker and guess what...everyone loved the faux pearls, not a comment on the earrings. Go figure...................



You look stunning SQ! funny thing about the pearl choker and earrings  
What bag did you bring? 



megt10 said:


> Thanks so much, C. The Birkin I am carrying is actually Gris T. Also a fabulous neutral. I am hoping that it arrives by December. It has been 5 months since my first SO and nothing yet. The store manager did tell me that many SO's had come in but nothing in the way of Rose Sakura which is what I ordered. I am hopeful that it will arrive by next month then again there are a lot of ladies who have waited more than a year for their order to come in.
> 
> You look beautiful. Love the way your shawl is draped. It sounds like a wonderful event.
> 
> Rouge Tomate is not a new color but it was the only red offered in Chevre. It is more of a warm red where Rouge C is more of a cool red.



Oh I remember, it's Gris T. sorry  and yes, a great neutral too. Now you're going to sell a few more bags I guess


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I had a good time at Hermes yesterday even though my SA called in sick. I got to meet the new store manager who was very nice. She helped me with my SO. I was really glad that I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted. The whole process took about 30 minutes with her as opposed to the couple hours it took with my SA on my first order. Since she doesn't know me she didn't try and second guess me or offer other suggestions which is what my SA does to make sure that I am positive that I get exactly what I want. I wore a neutral outfit so she probably had me pegged as a neutral kind of gal. I ordered a Kelly 28 in Rouge Tomate with Etoupe piping and the same interior with a 120 cm strap for cross body wear in chevre leather. It did me good to get out. I asked Norma my cleaning lady if she was interested in continuing on Fridays after we hire someone from an agency and she said that she was so Fridays are going to be me days from now on. She is available and flexible. I came home to a clean kitchen, the floors swept and laundry done. A win-win situation for both of us.




Very nice outfit Meg!



skyqueen said:


> Is Rouge Tomate  a new color...haven't seen it IRL. But I love the idea of a red/etoupe combo...stunning with a pop!
> Went to The Figawi Charity Ball last night. A prom for adults but a good cause! A lot of sparkles, spandex and boobs. [emoji15]
> Danced till 1 AM...terrific band. I'm surprised it was so much fun!
> I wore my expensive diamond drop earrings with my cheap faux KJL pearl choker and guess what...everyone loved the faux pearls, not a comment on the earrings. Go figure...................



You look fab as usual Sky! The earrings are beautiful.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Help me, ladies.  I need to learn to multiple quote.  I remember Izzy posted how to do it, way back, but I didn't pay attention.  Just a little tutorial needed.  Right now, I go to the person's  post, and hit quote.
> Thanks!



When multi quoting, place your cursor on the round circle by quote and enter. There will be a dot entered there  and do that on everyone's comment you want to comment.  Go back to your first entry you want to quote and place your cursor on quote and enter.   It will bring up each one you entered by the circle. 

The last time I was more clear but it is the best I can do to explain this time.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I had a good time at Hermes yesterday even though my SA called in sick. I got to meet the new store manager who was very nice. She helped me with my SO. I was really glad that I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted. The whole process took about 30 minutes with her as opposed to the couple hours it took with my SA on my first order. Since she doesn't know me she didn't try and second guess me or offer other suggestions which is what my SA does to make sure that I am positive that I get exactly what I want. I wore a neutral outfit so she probably had me pegged as a neutral kind of gal. I ordered a Kelly 28 in Rouge Tomate with Etoupe piping and the same interior with a 120 cm strap for cross body wear in chevre leather. It did me good to get out. I asked Norma my cleaning lady if she was interested in continuing on Fridays after we hire someone from an agency and she said that she was so Fridays are going to be me days from now on. She is available and flexible. I came home to a clean kitchen, the floors swept and laundry done. A win-win situation for both of us.



Great outfit, Meg! I'm glad you were able to get help with your special-order... I'm sure it will be perfect. Which H shawl are you wearing? I enlarged the image, but I can't figure it out. 

That's great news about Norma. It will be good for you to know that, no matter what, you have Fridays to yourself.



skyqueen said:


> Is Rouge Tomate  a new color...haven't seen it IRL. But I love the idea of a red/etoupe combo...stunning with a pop!
> Went to The Figawi Charity Ball last night. A prom for adults but a good cause! A lot of sparkles, spandex and boobs. [emoji15]
> Danced till 1 AM...terrific band. I'm surprised it was so much fun!
> I wore my expensive diamond drop earrings with my cheap faux KJL pearl choker and guess what...everyone loved the faux pearls, not a comment on the earrings. Go figure...................



Fab outfit, SQ! I just love that you were out dancing until well past midnight. I'm guessing that the music was from "our" generation???  What a hoot that nobody noticed your diamond earrings; good thing you bought them for yourself, and not for other peoples' comments, LOL!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> You look stunning SQ! funny thing about the pearl choker and earrings
> What bag did you bring?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I remember, it's Gris T. sorry  and yes, a great neutral too. Now you're going to sell a few more bags I guess


Yes, more bags are being culled. 


Izzy48 said:


> Very nice outfit Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab as usual Sky! The earrings are beautiful.


Thank you Izzy.


ElainePG said:


> Great outfit, Meg! I'm glad you were able to get help with your special-order... I'm sure it will be perfect. Which H shawl are you wearing? I enlarged the image, but I can't figure it out.
> 
> That's great news about Norma. It will be good for you to know that, no matter what, you have Fridays to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit, SQ! I just love that you were out dancing until well past midnight. I'm guessing that the music was from "our" generation???  What a hoot that nobody noticed your diamond earrings; good thing you bought them for yourself, and not for other peoples' comments, LOL!



Thanks, Elaine. The shawl is La Femme aux Semelles de Vent. It is one of my favorite ones. I have it in the scarf as well. I am always on the hunt for more of them but they go for way more than I am comfortable spending usually at least double the current shawl price.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> When multi quoting, place your cursor on the round circle by quote and enter. There will be a dot entered there  and do that on everyone's comment you want to comment.  Go back to your first entry you want to quote and place your cursor on quote and enter.   It will bring up each one you entered by the circle.
> Thanks, Izzy.  I believe I am in business!
> The last time I was more clear but it is the best I can do to explain this time.





Cilifene said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous! Congrats barbee...


Thank you!


megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I had a good time at Hermes yesterday even though my SA called in sick. I got to meet the new store manager who was very nice. She helped me with my SO. I was really glad that I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted. The whole process took about 30 minutes with her as opposed to the couple hours it took with my SA on my first order. Since she doesn't know me she didn't try and second guess me or offer other suggestions which is what my SA does to make sure that I am positive that I get exactly what I want. I wore a neutral outfit so she probably had me pegged as a neutral kind of gal. I ordered a Kelly 28 in Rouge Tomate with Etoupe piping and the same interior with a 120 cm strap for cross body wear in chevre leather. It did me good to get out. I asked Norma my cleaning lady if she was interested in continuing on Fridays after we hire someone from an agency and she said that she was so Fridays are going to be me days from now on. She is available and flexible. I came home to a clean kitchen, the floors swept and laundry done. A win-win situation for both of us.


So glad you had success. Meg, your scarf is so beautiful.  Love the way it drapes, also.


skyqueen said:


> Is Rouge Tomate  a new color...haven't seen it IRL. But I love the idea of a red/etoupe combo...stunning with a pop!
> Went to The Figawi Charity Ball last night. A prom for adults but a good cause! A lot of sparkles, spandex and boobs. [emoji15]
> Danced till 1 AM...terrific band. I'm surprised it was so much fun!
> I wore my expensive diamond drop earrings with my cheap faux KJL pearl choker and guess what...everyone loved the faux pearls, not a comment on the earrings. Go figure...................


Isn't that always what happens?  They love the cheap stuff...  Your scarf is stunning, and love the styling on you.  Did it stay in place all night?  I tend to have issues with scarves moving.


----------



## barbee

Ha ha--Izzy, my quote to you came out in the middle of your original quote.  So I am on the learning curve still.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> One of the first Gucci handbags I have seen in a long while that I like.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-B...ements%3D&eItemId=prod173680057&cmCat=product



You know, Izzy, this bag is on sale, at least in red and black, on the Gucci private sale. 40% off.  Don't know why, but I seem to be seriously eyeing it.  I sold a bag today on ebay. Somehow that makes me feel another should be on the way quickly.  Why, why, why?
I did order a scarf from Gucci this morning, and was considering another, but most are gone from the sale site already.  So that justifies me, I guess!  Would my husband kill me if another bag arrived so soon?  I love the red, though.  If it's the color of my daughter's Disco, it is a wonderful red.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> You know, Izzy, this bag is on sale, at least in red and black, on the Gucci private sale. 40% off.  Don't know why, but I seem to be seriously eyeing it.  I sold a bag today on ebay. *Somehow that makes me feel another should be on the way quickly.  Why, why, why?*
> I did order a scarf from Gucci this morning, and was considering another, but most are gone from the sale site already.  So that justifies me, I guess!  Would my husband kill me if another bag arrived so soon?  I love the red, though.  If it's the color of my daughter's Disco, it is a wonderful red.



Cause it's an addiction dear......


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful. Love the way your shawl is draped. It sounds like a wonderful event.
> 
> Rouge Tomate is not a new color but it was the only red offered in Chevre. It is more of a warm red where Rouge C is more of a cool red.


I can never keep up with all the H colors but I love the red/etoupe combo! 



Cilifene said:


> You look stunning SQ! funny thing about the pearl choker and earrings
> What bag did you bring?


I was going to use my new Dahlia Dinky but the pink wasn't right so I used the PL Pashli.



Izzy48 said:


> You look fab as usual Sky! The earrings are beautiful.


[emoji8]



ElainePG said:


> Fab outfit, SQ! I just love that you were out dancing until well past midnight. I'm guessing that the music was from "our" generation???  What a hoot that nobody noticed your diamond earrings; good thing you bought them for yourself, and not for other peoples' comments, LOL!


I told you I live in "fashion hell"!
The band was great...a full band. Sounded just like Earth, Wind and Fire!



barbee said:


> Isn't that always what happens?  They love the cheap stuff...  Your scarf is stunning, and love the styling on you.  Did it stay in place all night?  I tend to have issues with scarves moving.


I only use the shawl for drama or a wrap if it's chilly. The place was so hot with all the dancing bodies/hot air I didn't need it. I will say H shawls drape beautifully.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Cause it's an addiction dear......


Amen!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> You know, Izzy, this bag is on sale, at least in red and black, on the Gucci private sale. 40% off.  Don't know why, but I seem to be seriously eyeing it.  I sold a bag today on ebay. Somehow that makes me feel another should be on the way quickly.  Why, why, why?
> I did order a scarf from Gucci this morning, and was considering another, but most are gone from the sale site already.  So that justifies me, I guess!  Would my husband kill me if another bag arrived so soon?  I love the red, though.  If it's the color of my daughter's Disco, it is a wonderful red.


Saks has it on sale, too...$1134. I saw it in the Gucci sale, in red...love it! Gucci red is fabulous!


----------



## skyqueen

I have a bit of bad news. Miss Lucy O'Shea has Cushing's Disease. Similar to diabetes in horses. The Vet did the blood work and she now has to take a pill once a day. She has been a bit lame and we've had to have her feet done frequently. I see a big change in just a few days so the pills are working.
She's the cutest damn thing...I don't want anything to happen to her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have a bit of bad news. Miss Lucy O'Shea has Cushing's Disease. Similar to diabetes in horses. The Vet did the blood work and she now has to take a pill once a day. She has been a bit lame and we've had to have her feet done frequently. I see a big change in just a few days so the pills are working.
> She's the cutest damn thing...I don't want anything to happen to her. Fingers crossed!



It's treatable, thank G-d. Did you know that John F. Kennedy had Cushing's Disease?


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I had a good time at Hermes yesterday even though my SA called in sick. I got to meet the new store manager who was very nice. She helped me with my SO. I was really glad that I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted. The whole process took about 30 minutes with her as opposed to the couple hours it took with my SA on my first order. Since she doesn't know me she didn't try and second guess me or offer other suggestions which is what my SA does to make sure that I am positive that I get exactly what I want. I wore a neutral outfit so she probably had me pegged as a neutral kind of gal. I ordered a Kelly 28 in Rouge Tomate with Etoupe piping and the same interior with a 120 cm strap for cross body wear in chevre leather. It did me good to get out. I asked Norma my cleaning lady if she was interested in continuing on Fridays after we hire someone from an agency and she said that she was so Fridays are going to be me days from now on. She is available and flexible. I came home to a clean kitchen, the floors swept and laundry done. A win-win situation for both of us.



I haven't been around much lately, but I am trying to catch up here.  Meg, I hope that everything with your MIL is working out and hope that she is recovering, or at least,feeling a little better.  Being  the "caregiver" is so stressful, emotionally and physically.  I am so glad that you have the resources to get some help to alleviate some of the pressures that this can put on you, and also to insure that your MIL is well taken care of.  
At least you can have your Fridays now to take care of your own needs.  It's wonderful that you can do this as we all need a little time for ourselves.  BTW, the Lumineers looks fantastic, your Hermes items are TDF, and you look like a model in the picture!!! 
 I don't know how you do it all and remain "sane"!!!   lol
I am so jealous,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> You know, Izzy, this bag is on sale, at least in red and black, on the Gucci private sale. 40% off.  Don't know why, but I seem to be seriously eyeing it.  I sold a bag today on ebay. Somehow that makes me feel another should be on the way quickly.  Why, why, why?
> I did order a scarf from Gucci this morning, and was considering another, but most are gone from the sale site already.  So that justifies me, I guess!  Would my husband kill me if another bag arrived so soon?  I love the red, though.  If it's the color of my daughter's Disco, it is a wonderful red.



The grey is not there but there is also a beige. Did you see the red? I think Gucci makes a fabulous red and I like the bag in that color. Saks had the grey on sale but it was already off sale by the time I realized the sale was happening. Probably best for me because my Mulberry box comes today.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I have a bit of bad news. Miss Lucy O'Shea has Cushing's Disease. Similar to diabetes in horses. The Vet did the blood work and she now has to take a pill once a day. She has been a bit lame and we've had to have her feet done frequently. I see a big change in just a few days so the pills are working.
> She's the cutest damn thing...I don't want anything to happen to her. Fingers crossed!



I hope Miss Lucy does well. Keep us up to date on her progress? How old  is Miss Lucy?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Amen!







skyqueen said:


> I have a bit of bad news. Miss Lucy O'Shea has Cushing's Disease. Similar to diabetes in horses. The Vet did the blood work and she now has to take a pill once a day. She has been a bit lame and we've had to have her feet done frequently. I see a big change in just a few days so the pills are working.
> She's the cutest damn thing...I don't want anything to happen to her. Fingers crossed!



I'm sorry to hear about Miss Lucy O'Shea ....&#10084;&#65039;
Your pink Pashli ....


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Amen!



It really is!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> It's treatable, thank G-d. Did you know that John F. Kennedy had Cushing's Disease?


I did know about JFK...he had a lot of ailments. Yes...treatable!!!
Good to see you back, don't stay away so long! [emoji8]



Izzy48 said:


> I hope Miss Lucy does well. Keep us up to date on her progress? How old  is Miss Lucy?


Lucy is 21 y/o. 
Ragtime is 32 y/o and is as heathy as, well...a horse.



Cilifene said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Miss Lucy O'Shea ....[emoji173]&#65039;
> Your pink Pashli ....


I knew you would be dear Cilifene. I think she'll be fine as long as she takes her meds.
Yes, the bright fuchsia................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have a bit of bad news. Miss Lucy O'Shea has Cushing's Disease. Similar to diabetes in horses. The Vet did the blood work and she now has to take a pill once a day. She has been a bit lame and we've had to have her feet done frequently. I see a big change in just a few days so the pills are working.
> She's the cutest damn thing...I don't want anything to happen to her. Fingers crossed!


Oh, dear... poor thing! I'm glad to hear the meds are working... does she fight taking them?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The grey is not there but there is also a beige. Did you see the red? I think Gucci makes a fabulous red and I like the bag in that color. Saks had the grey on sale but it was already off sale by the time I realized the sale was happening. Probably best for me because *my Mulberry box comes today*.


Yippeeeee! We'll want to see photos!


----------



## Izzy48

For those of you familiar with the Mulberry brand this is the picture of the new Bayswater with Johnny Coca's changes. It has not been received well in the UK but it is selling out in the US. Or shall I say this color is sold out unless someone has returned one. He designed the famous Celine bag with the wings. You will notice I did not pull out the right wing far enough. The inside of the bag is lined in  oxblood suede and is fabulous. 








I did not purchase this bag and did not like it at all when I first saw the pictures of it. However, having seen it in person and doing an extensive review of the bag there is no doubt it is extremely high quality and a good buy for what it costs which is about $1500 or so based on the leather used.  It is better looking with wings and a little too boxy for me without them being pulled out. I will stick with my original Bayswater bags but this is beautiful on its own.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I did know about JFK...he had a lot of ailments. Yes...treatable!!!
> Good to see you back, don't stay away so long! [emoji8]
> 
> .



Thanks SQ....I've been around, lurking, but didn't have much to contribute, so better for me to read and not talk. .  $$$ got really tight all of a sudden, plus, menopause kicked in full force and I find it extremely depressing, emotionally and physically (OMG the changes to my body!!!  ) and I'm not dealing with it too well (TPF should really have a forum on MENOPAUSE),,
But I do miss you ladies immensely and hope all is great with all of you...Elaine(hope your knees are recovering nicely), Cilifene, Chessmont, Izzy, Barbee, etc etc etc  (please excuse if I misspelled or left anyone out.  Not intentional, just not thinking too clearly these days).


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> For those of you familiar with the Mulberry brand this is the picture of the new Bayswater with Johnny Coca's changes. It has not been received well in the UK but it is selling out in the US. Or shall I say this color is sold out unless someone has returned one. He designed the famous Celine bag with the wings. You will notice I did not pull out the right wing far enough. The inside of the bag is lined in  oxblood suede and is fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 3363408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363409
> 
> 
> 
> I did not purchase this bag and did not like it at all when I first saw the pictures of it. However, having seen it in person and doing an extensive review of the bag there is no doubt it is extremely high quality and a good buy for what it costs which is about $1500 or so based on the leather used.  It is better looking with wings and a little too boxy for me without them being pulled out. I will stick with my original Bayswater bags but this is beautiful on its own.



I love it Izzy!!!!  will you keep it? ..not sure I understand ...


----------



## oreo713

hmmmm...there is a thread, but the last addition to it was in 2014
Is there a magical cure that I am unaware of and that's why no one contributes to that thread? I WISH  lol

http://forum.purseblog.com/health-a...flashers-thread-aka-menopause-and-580110.html


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thanks SQ....I've been around, lurking, but didn't have much to contribute, so better for me to read and not talk. .  $$$ got really tight all of a sudden, plus, *menopause kicked in full force* and I find it extremely depressing, emotionally and physically (OMG the changes to my body!!!  ) and I'm not dealing with it too well (TPF should really have a forum on MENOPAUSE),,
> But I do miss you ladies immensely and hope all is great with all of you...Elaine(hope your knees are recovering nicely), Cilifene, Chessmont, Izzy, Barbee, etc etc etc  (please excuse if I misspelled or left anyone out.  Not intentional, just not thinking too clearly these days).




Dear oreo713, I'm with you 100% I've been very quiet too lately! - menopause _and_ work issues - just too exhausting.......


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> hmmmm...there is a thread, but the last addition to it was in 2014
> *Is there a magical cure that I am unaware of *and that's why no one contributes to that thread? I WISH  lol
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/health-a...flashers-thread-aka-menopause-and-580110.html



I don't think ....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I don't think ....



We can HOPE!!!???!!!!!????

(what's with the saggy skin crap??  Never had that before!   What can I do about this????....LOSING MY MIND HERE!!!)


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> We can HOPE!!!???!!!!!????
> 
> (what's with the *saggy skin* crap??  Never had that before!   What can I do about this????....LOSING MY MIND HERE!!!)



I know!!! only the knife can fix it I guess.....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I know!!! only the knife can fix it I guess.....



no surgery for me....

Going to have to spend the rest of m life saggy........(pout)


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> *no surgery for me*....
> 
> Going to have to spend the rest of m life saggy........(pout)



Me neither! I'll stay saggy with you ....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Me neither! I'll stay saggy with you ....



You're too good to me..


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Saks has it on sale, too...$1134. I saw it in the Gucci sale, in red...love it! Gucci red is fabulous!



Yes, the Gucci red is so fabulous that it sold out.  So it wasn't meant to be, for me.  However, I want it all the more because it is sold out.  Not sure how it would lay, though so I would have to be able to return.  Too many ifs.
Sorry about your wonderful pet, but if the pills are working, and she is perked up, how wonderful is that!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> I love it Izzy!!!!  will you keep it? ..not sure I understand ...



No, it isn't my bag but belongs to a friend. It's absolutely beautiful and lighter weight than the original Bayswater bags. I am concentrating on reducing the size of my bags and this is still a fairly big bag. However, I am rather sorry because it is the type of bag I like which is understated but has great craftsmanship and beautiful leather. I was just showing pictures of Johnny Coca's new revision of some of Mulberry's iconic bags.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> No, it isn't my bag but belongs to a friend. It's absolutely beautiful and lighter weight than the original Bayswater bags. I am concentrating on reducing the size of my bags and this is still a fairly big bag. However, I am rather sorry because it is the type of bag I like which is understated but has great craftsmanship and beautiful leather. I was just showing pictures of Johnny Coca's new revision of some of Mulberry's iconic bags.



Oh I see  I don't have larger bags anymore, really don't need them....


----------



## barbee

Ladies, this Gucci Daily leather shoulder bag, which Izzy provided the picture for, a page or two back--shoulder I consider the light grey?  vs black?  I don't think I need black, although the bag I just sold was black.  I could try to have the SA I used before at Saks try to find the red for me, but then I cannot return.  I really need that option of returning.  What to do?  Do I just want it because it's 40% off?  It looked so cute on one woman who bought it--and it was the light grey.   It seems to be a size between small and large, so might be a great size.  I pulled out my Nina Ricci to use today--have not used it once this season, and it's a light color. How about all of you who bought one?  Have you used it lately?  Or are our bags hiding in our closet?
FYI--the bag I sold, I planned on paying for insurance, but didn't realize I have to do it through Ebay postage.  Took it to the post office and he said it was too late.  I did do signature confirmation through Ebay.  And my son stalked the buyer(a guy) on Facebook(isn't that aweful??) and saw he was a manager at an auto dealer, so we figure he is legit.  My son saw him holding a grandchild, so figured he was OK.  Haha--he's only 20, I guess he doesn't realize not everyone who seems to love their grandkids has to be on the up and up!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear... poor thing! I'm glad to hear the meds are working... does she fight taking them?


Thanks, Elaine...Miss Lucy was cantering around the paddock today! I stick the pill in a little piece of bread...................



Izzy48 said:


> For those of you familiar with the Mulberry brand this is the picture of the new Bayswater with Johnny Coca's changes. It has not been received well in the UK but it is selling out in the US. Or shall I say this color is sold out unless someone has returned one. He designed the famous Celine bag with the wings. You will notice I did not pull out the right wing far enough. The inside of the bag is lined in  oxblood suede and is fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 3363408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363409
> 
> 
> 
> I did not purchase this bag and did not like it at all when I first saw the pictures of it. However, having seen it in person and doing an extensive review of the bag there is no doubt it is extremely high quality and a good buy for what it costs which is about $1500 or so based on the leather used.  It is better looking with wings and a little too boxy for me without them being pulled out. I will stick with my original Bayswater bags but this is beautiful on its own.


Gorgeous color, especially with the oxblood interior!



oreo713 said:


> Thanks SQ....I've been around, lurking, but didn't have much to contribute, so better for me to read and not talk. .  $$$ got really tight all of a sudden, plus, menopause kicked in full force and I find it extremely depressing, emotionally and physically (OMG the changes to my body!!!  ) and I'm not dealing with it too well (TPF should really have a forum on MENOPAUSE),,
> But I do miss you ladies immensely and hope all is great with all of you...Elaine(hope your knees are recovering nicely), Cilifene, Chessmont, Izzy, Barbee, etc etc etc  (please excuse if I misspelled or left anyone out.  Not intentional, just not thinking too clearly these days).


On the plus side...you can wear WHITE undies/pants or skirt without fear. 
A minor silver lining! [emoji6]



Cilifene said:


> Me neither! I'll stay saggy with you ....


Yup...surgery is permanent! [emoji15]



barbee said:


> Ladies, this Gucci Daily leather shoulder bag, which Izzy provided the picture for, a page or two back--shoulder I consider the light grey?  vs black?  I don't think I need black, although the bag I just sold was black.  I could try to have the SA I used before at Saks try to find the red for me, but then I cannot return.  I really need that option of returning.  What to do?  Do I just want it because it's 40% off?  It looked so cute on one woman who bought it--and it was the light grey.   It seems to be a size between small and large, so might be a great size.  I pulled out my Nina Ricci to use today--have not used it once this season, and it's a light color. How about all of you who bought one?  Have you used it lately?  Or are our bags hiding in our closet?
> FYI--the bag I sold, I planned on paying for insurance, but didn't realize I have to do it through Ebay postage.  Took it to the post office and he said it was too late.  I did do signature confirmation through Ebay.  And my son stalked the buyer(a guy) on Facebook(isn't that aweful??) and saw he was a manager at an auto dealer, so we figure he is legit.  My son saw him holding a grandchild, so figured he was OK.  Haha--he's only 20, I guess he doesn't realize not everyone who seems to love their grandkids has to be on the up and up!


If you can get the red...do it!
How cute...maybe your DS should consider investigative work! [emoji6]


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> On the plus side...you can wear WHITE undies/pants or skirt without fear.
> A minor silver lining! [emoji6]



I had a partial years ago...it was a godsend!!!!  lol


----------



## bisbee

Oreo, sorry you are having issues with menopause...I'm way past, and didn't have as many issues as some.  I'm actually thrilled not to have to deal with periods...and lack of hormones meant no more migraines (one or two a year now) and no more fibroid issues!

If you are having issues with hot flashes, etc., have you tried OTC medications, like soy or black cohosh?  A combination of both worked well for me...HRT wasn't possible, since my mother and her sister both got BC after menopause and taking HRT.

Can't help with sagging...I am a member of that club...no Botox, fillers or surgery for me.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I can never keep up with all the H colors but I love the red/etoupe combo!
> 
> 
> I was going to use my new Dahlia Dinky but the pink wasn't right so I used the PL Pashli.
> 
> 
> [emoji8]
> 
> 
> I told you I live in "fashion hell"!
> The band was great...a full band. Sounded just like Earth, Wind and Fire!
> 
> 
> I only use the shawl for drama or a wrap if it's chilly. The place was so hot with all the dancing bodies/hot air I didn't need it. I will say H shawls drape beautifully.


I can never keep up with all the H colors either. I spent a good couple of weeks going over the list that was posted on one of the threads. It was the exact list that the store had so it was a great reference. The store manager was shocked when I pulled it out of my purse and wanted to know where I got it and I told her it was posted here on tpf. She had no idea what that was but I bet she checks it out. 


skyqueen said:


> I have a bit of bad news. Miss Lucy O'Shea has Cushing's Disease. Similar to diabetes in horses. The Vet did the blood work and she now has to take a pill once a day. She has been a bit lame and we've had to have her feet done frequently. I see a big change in just a few days so the pills are working.
> She's the cutest damn thing...I don't want anything to happen to her. Fingers crossed!


Oh no! I am so sorry. I am glad that there is something that you can do for her. She is such a doll. I am glad that she is improving.


oreo713 said:


> I haven't been around much lately, but I am trying to catch up here.  Meg, I hope that everything with your MIL is working out and hope that she is recovering, or at least,feeling a little better.  Being  the "caregiver" is so stressful, emotionally and physically.  I am so glad that you have the resources to get some help to alleviate some of the pressures that this can put on you, and also to insure that your MIL is well taken care of.
> At least you can have your Fridays now to take care of your own needs.  It's wonderful that you can do this as we all need a little time for ourselves.  BTW, the Lumineers looks fantastic, your Hermes items are TDF, and you look like a model in the picture!!!
> I don't know how you do it all and remain "sane"!!!   lol
> I am so jealous,,,,,,,,,,,,



Thank you so much, Oreo. My MIL is definitely improving. She is able to walk with her walker again but not far yet. She still is very tired and doesn't have much energy. PT has been so helpful for her in getting some strength and confidence back. We met with a case manager from Visiting Angels yesterday and today we meet with a case manager from Comfort Keepers. We will review decide which one we want to go with afterward. I will keep Norma on Fridays for as long as she wants to do it. I came home to all my laundry done, the kitchen clean, litterboxes clean and the poop in the backyard picked up. She won't be covered by the long-term insurance but she is worth all the extra money and I know that it is really helpful for her and her family as well. We did hear from the insurance company yesterday and my MIL was approved and they will cover 2,000 a month which should be more than enough for whatever company we choose to go with. So more help is on the way. As far as staying sane I don't have much of a choice but I can tell you I haven't been my normally sweet self. I have to really be careful because I do feel like I am on the verge of snapping. I don't want to say or do anything that I will later regret.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> For those of you familiar with the Mulberry brand this is the picture of the new Bayswater with Johnny Coca's changes. It has not been received well in the UK but it is selling out in the US. Or shall I say this color is sold out unless someone has returned one. He designed the famous Celine bag with the wings. You will notice I did not pull out the right wing far enough. The inside of the bag is lined in  oxblood suede and is fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 3363408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363409
> 
> 
> 
> I did not purchase this bag and did not like it at all when I first saw the pictures of it. However, having seen it in person and doing an extensive review of the bag there is no doubt it is extremely high quality and a good buy for what it costs which is about $1500 or so based on the leather used.  It is better looking with wings and a little too boxy for me without them being pulled out. I will stick with my original Bayswater bags but this is beautiful on its own.


Love the color of the bag. It looks like it would be quite heavy.


oreo713 said:


> Thanks SQ....I've been around, lurking, but didn't have much to contribute, so better for me to read and not talk. .  $$$ got really tight all of a sudden, plus, menopause kicked in full force and I find it extremely depressing, emotionally and physically (OMG the changes to my body!!!  ) and I'm not dealing with it too well (TPF should really have a forum on MENOPAUSE),,
> But I do miss you ladies immensely and hope all is great with all of you...Elaine(hope your knees are recovering nicely), Cilifene, Chessmont, Izzy, Barbee, etc etc etc  (please excuse if I misspelled or left anyone out.  Not intentional, just not thinking too clearly these days).


So sorry about the menopause issues. I had a ton of them. I still get night sweats even though I am 3 years since my last period. My body may never recover. That is when the arthritis in my hands flared up too and never went away. I found that estroven pills help. I also find St. John's wort to help with the mood swings. Unfortunately have found nothing that helps the body changes except the philosophy it is what it is. 


oreo713 said:


> hmmmm...there is a thread, but the last addition to it was in 2014
> Is there a magical cure that I am unaware of and that's why no one contributes to that thread? I WISH  lol
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/health-a...flashers-thread-aka-menopause-and-580110.html


Nope.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry. I am glad that there is something that you can do for her. She is such a doll. I am glad that she is improving.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Oreo. My MIL is definitely improving. She is able to walk with her walker again but not far yet. She still is very tired and doesn't have much energy. PT has been so helpful for her in getting some strength and confidence back. We met with a case manager from Visiting Angels yesterday and today we meet with a case manager from Comfort Keepers. We will review decide which one we want to go with afterward. I will keep Norma on Fridays for as long as she wants to do it. I came home to all my laundry done, the kitchen clean, litterboxes clean and the poop in the backyard picked up. She won't be covered by the long-term insurance but she is worth all the extra money and I know that it is really helpful for her and her family as well. We did hear from the insurance company yesterday and my MIL was approved and they will cover 2,000 a month which should be more than enough for whatever company we choose to go with. So more help is on the way. As far as staying sane I don't have much of a choice but I can tell you I haven't been my normally sweet self. I have to really be careful because I do feel like I am on the verge of snapping. I don't want to say or do anything that I will later regret.


Thanks, Meg...the meds are working great! Lucy is getting back to her old feisty self!
I hope once you get everything organized and in place, you'll feel better. [emoji8]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Meg...the meds are working great! *Lucy is getting back to her old feisty self!*
> I hope once you get everything organized and in place, you'll feel better. [emoji8]



That is good to hear.....


----------



## Cilifene

Capucines .....and a red butt ......


----------



## Izzy48

The two Mulberry boxes arrived yesterday with my two sales bags. The Alice in oxblood is for me and the Freya satchel in neon blue is for my daughter. It is supposed to be for Christmas but that's a joke because she loves this color as much as I do so no doubt she will have it in June when she is home for a wedding.
	

		
			
		

		
	













The Alice is a perfect everyday bag for me because it is light weight and I like the features. A short shoulder strap, metal trimming, the Mulberry tree and a wonderful canvas lining. My favorite feature of the Alice is the way Mulberry has the top corners fall down to show the metal trim. I will not use this bag until fall. 

The Freya is a cross body and it is not large but will hold everything needed. Both leathers are very nice. The closure on the Freya is discreet and secure. Fabulous color.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> The two Mulberry boxes arrived yesterday with my two sales bags. The Alice in oxblood is for me and the Freya satchel in neon blue is for my daughter. It is supposed to be for Christmas but that's a joke because she loves this color as much as I do so no doubt she will have it in June when she is home for a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364172
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364174
> 
> 
> The Alice is a perfect everyday bag for me because it is light weight and I like the features. A short shoulder strap, metal trimming, the Mulberry tree and a wonderful canvas lining. My favorite feature of the Alice is the way Mulberry has the top corners fall down to show the metal trim. I will not use this bag until fall.
> 
> The Freya is a cross body and it is not large but will hold everything needed. Both leathers are very nice. The closure on the Freya is discreet and secure. Fabulous color.



Love oxblood Izzy and the relaxed corners are very nice....  congrats dear...
The blue color is very nice too......


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Capucines .....and a red butt ......




A beautiful bag well worth buying!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> A beautiful bag well worth buying!



Thanks dear.! it sure is the most beautiful bag I have ever owned......


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> The Alice is a perfect everyday bag for me because it is light weight and I like the features. A short shoulder strap, metal trimming, the Mulberry tree and a wonderful canvas lining. My favorite feature of the Alice is the way Mulberry has the top corners fall down to show the metal trim. I will not use this bag until fall.
> 
> The Freya is a cross body and it is not large but will hold everything needed. Both leathers are very nice. The closure on the Freya is discreet and secure. Fabulous color.



One is more beautiful than the other.  Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> Oreo, sorry you are having issues with menopause...I'm way past, and didn't have as many issues as some.  I'm actually thrilled not to have to deal with periods...and lack of hormones meant no more migraines (one or two a year now) and no more fibroid issues!
> 
> If you are having issues with hot flashes, etc., have you tried OTC medications, like soy or black cohosh?  A combination of both worked well for me...HRT wasn't possible, since my mother and her sister both got BC after menopause and taking HRT.
> 
> Can't help with sagging...I am a member of that club...no Botox, fillers or surgery for me.



No flashes.I had a partial years ago and that sort of did me in back then. lol 

I can't take HRT either..BC runs rampant in my family....mom, grandma, grandma's sisters, grandma's sisters' daughters....etc etc.  I go twice a year for an exam, mammo, and sonos.  I hate living in fear all the time, but being diligent about going for exams is a must for me.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> You're a strong woman and any mother would be blessed to have you as a daughter-in-law.  I am curious what kind of insurance covers the extra care.  I am going to have to look into it for myself in the very near future....not that I need it now, but, you never know.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> So sorry about the menopause issues. I had a ton of them. I still get night sweats even though I am 3 years since my last period. My body may never recover. That is when the arthritis in my hands flared up too and never went away. I found that estroven pills help. I also find St. John's wort to help with the mood swings. Unfortunately have found nothing that helps the body changes except the philosophy it is what it is.
> 
> Nope.



"It is what it is" is wearing really thin for way too many issues in my life, but thanks    lol


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Capucines .....and a red butt ......



wow,,,,that's gorgeous!  

 (The Capucines is gorgeous also....lol)


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> wow,,,,that's gorgeous!
> 
> (The Capucines is gorgeous also....lol)



  ...you made my day..


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> ...you made my day..


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> "It is what it is" is wearing really thin for way too many issues in my life, but thanks    lol



I understand what you are saying about wearing this with it is what it is. It is the way I feel as well. Menopause is not fun and I went through it very early. I know you are doing the best you can do.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> The two Mulberry boxes arrived yesterday with my two sales bags. The Alice in oxblood is for me and the Freya satchel in neon blue is for my daughter. It is supposed to be for Christmas but that's a joke because she loves this color as much as I do so no doubt she will have it in June when she is home for a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364172
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364174
> 
> 
> The Alice is a perfect everyday bag for me because it is light weight and I like the features. A short shoulder strap, metal trimming, the Mulberry tree and a wonderful canvas lining. My favorite feature of the Alice is the way Mulberry has the top corners fall down to show the metal trim. I will not use this bag until fall.
> 
> The Freya is a cross body and it is not large but will hold everything needed. Both leathers are very nice. The closure on the Freya is discreet and secure. Fabulous color.



Those are both such terrific bags, Izzy! I love the design of the Alice, with the dropped-down corners and that gorgeous hardware. Oxblood is such a perfect color for fall and winter. And I know how much your daughter loves that cobalt blue color, so I'm quite sure you'll cave and give it to her when she comes into town next month... she will love it!

Are either of these bags on the "Mulberry discontinue" list? It would be such a shame, since they are such classy (and classic) designs.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I understand what you are saying about wearing this with it is what it is. It is the way I feel as well. Menopause is not fun and I went through it very early. I know you are doing the best you can do.



I can commiserate with you.  I had a partial when I was 42, and they removed my ovaries this past September.  I'm starting to feel like a dried up prune with batwings.   I''m going to have to see if I can find or draw a picture of that.  It definitely needs a "visual"


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, Oreo. My MIL is definitely improving. She is able to walk with her walker again but not far yet. She still is very tired and doesn't have much energy. PT has been so helpful for her in getting some strength and confidence back. We met with a case manager from Visiting Angels yesterday and today we meet with a case manager from Comfort Keepers. We will review decide which one we want to go with afterward. I will keep Norma on Fridays for as long as she wants to do it. I came home to all my laundry done, the kitchen clean, litterboxes clean and the poop in the backyard picked up. She won't be covered by the long-term insurance but she is worth all the extra money and I know that it is really helpful for her and her family as well. We did hear from the insurance company yesterday and my MIL was approved and they will cover 2,000 a month which should be more than enough for whatever company we choose to go with. So more help is on the way. As far as staying sane I don't have much of a choice but I can tell you I haven't been my normally sweet self. *I have to really be careful because I do feel like I am on the verge of snapping. I don't want to say or do anything that I will later regret*.



Very understandable, under the circumstances. I really admire your strength and courage under fire. You're like a duck: calm on the surface, but paddling like h*ll underneath!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> The two Mulberry boxes arrived yesterday with my two sales bags. The Alice in oxblood is for me and the Freya satchel in neon blue is for my daughter. It is supposed to be for Christmas but that's a joke because she loves this color as much as I do so no doubt she will have it in June when she is home for a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364172
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364174
> 
> 
> The Alice is a perfect everyday bag for me because it is light weight and I like the features. A short shoulder strap, metal trimming, the Mulberry tree and a wonderful canvas lining. My favorite feature of the Alice is the way Mulberry has the top corners fall down to show the metal trim. I will not use this bag until fall.
> 
> 
> The Freya is a cross body and it is not large but will hold everything needed. Both leathers are very nice. The closure on the Freya is discreet and secure. Fabulous color.




Wonderful, vibrant colors, Izzy.  The Alice is understated, but rich.  You definitely will be itching to give the Freya to your daughter when you see her.


----------



## oreo713

ok...how do I put this forum on my iphone???   (I am such a technological idiot)


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> ok...how do I put this forum on my iphone???   (I am such a technological idiot)



Go to your app icon and look up purse forum and install according to simple directions. Be sure to remember your password when you sign in for the first time.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Go to your app icon and look up purse forum and install according to simple directions. Be sure to remember your password when you sign in for the first time.



Thanks Izzy...
now...where did I write down my password??????


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Those are both such terrific bags, Izzy! I love the design of the Alice, with the dropped-down corners and that gorgeous hardware. Oxblood is such a perfect color for fall and winter. And I know how much your daughter loves that cobalt blue color, so I'm quite sure you'll cave and give it to her when she comes into town next month... she will love it!
> 
> Are either of these bags on the "Mulberry discontinue" list? It would be such a shame, since they are such classy (and classic) designs.


Not certain and didn't ask because I knew I was going to get them anyway. Since Mulberry changed their icon I wanted to get the last bag of choice from the icon I like. Glad I purchased the Alice rather than the other we discussed.







barbee said:


> Wonderful, vibrant colors, Izzy.  The Alice is understated, but rich.  You definitely will be itching to give the Freya to your daughter when you see her.



You're probably right barbee. Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Capucines .....and a red butt ......


It is a beauty, Cilifene...so glad our darling kitty didn't give you a "surprise" inside your gorgeous bag! [emoji15]


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> The two Mulberry boxes arrived yesterday with my two sales bags. The Alice in oxblood is for me and the Freya satchel in neon blue is for my daughter. It is supposed to be for Christmas but that's a joke because she loves this color as much as I do so no doubt she will have it in June when she is home for a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364172
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364174
> 
> 
> The Alice is a perfect everyday bag for me because it is light weight and I like the features. A short shoulder strap, metal trimming, the Mulberry tree and a wonderful canvas lining. My favorite feature of the Alice is the way Mulberry has the top corners fall down to show the metal trim. I will not use this bag until fall.
> 
> The Freya is a cross body and it is not large but will hold everything needed. Both leathers are very nice. The closure on the Freya is discreet and secure. Fabulous color.


The Alice is a fabulous style...as for the color, oxblood and oak are my favorite Mulberry colors. The perfect bag to throw over your shoulder and run out the door. The understated Mulberry Tree is a nice touch! So unique...did you get this directly from your contact in England? 
Your daughter will love the vibrant blue...who wouldn't?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> The Alice is a fabulous style...as for the color, oxblood and oak are my favorite Mulberry colors. The perfect bag to throw over your shoulder and run out the door. The understated Mulberry Tree is a nice touch! So unique...did you get this directly from your contact in England?
> Your daughter will love the vibrant blue...who wouldn't?



It came from my contact I regularly use. She has managed to get a purse (wallet) from England that isn't sold here. It will take a few days to arrive. Glad you like both and yes, it is one of those bags you throw your things in and go!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Izzy...
> now...where did I write down my password??????



LOL ... password hell


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> It is a beauty, Cilifene...so glad our darling kitty didn't give you a "surprise" inside your gorgeous bag! [emoji15]



Thanks SQ! 
Oh no, he wouldn't, he only gives "surprises" on the littter box &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> "It is what it is" is wearing really thin for way too many issues in my life, but thanks    lol


So true.


Cilifene said:


> Capucines .....and a red butt ......


Aww, love the kitty and the bag is beautiful too.


Izzy48 said:


> The two Mulberry boxes arrived yesterday with my two sales bags. The Alice in oxblood is for me and the Freya satchel in neon blue is for my daughter. It is supposed to be for Christmas but that's a joke because she loves this color as much as I do so no doubt she will have it in June when she is home for a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364172
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364174
> 
> 
> The Alice is a perfect everyday bag for me because it is light weight and I like the features. A short shoulder strap, metal trimming, the Mulberry tree and a wonderful canvas lining. My favorite feature of the Alice is the way Mulberry has the top corners fall down to show the metal trim. I will not use this bag until fall.
> 
> The Freya is a cross body and it is not large but will hold everything needed. Both leathers are very nice. The closure on the Freya is discreet and secure. Fabulous color.


They are both gorgeous bags. I love both colors. Your daughter is so lucky to have you for a mom.


oreo713 said:


> You're a strong woman and any mother would be blessed to have you as a daughter-in-law.  I am curious what kind of insurance covers the extra care.  I am going to have to look into it for myself in the very near future....not that I need it now, but, you never know.



My MIL has CalPERS. 
https://www.calpers.ca.gov/page/home


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Very understandable, under the circumstances. I really admire your strength and courage under fire. You're like a duck: calm on the surface, but paddling like h*ll underneath!



I have felt that way for several months now. This was just the icing on the cake. The bright side of all of this is that it has forced me to get more help which I have been resistant to in the past. Several of my friends have been pushing me to do so long before now. So now it is done. We decided to go with Comfort Keepers. They are more flexible in their scheduling. They don't have any minimum days that you have to book per week. They have a minimum of a 4-hour shift usually 8-12 or 12-4 though you can book them for 8+ hours plus nights and weekends. There isn't the same continuity of care because there isn't a set schedule but that doesn't matter to my MIL since she would just as soon do her own stuff and not feel like she has to interact with a caregiver except where she needs help. I have booked them for the 2 Mondays next month that I am getting my nails done. I am going to change the time which is 1:30 at present to 12:30 so that I can then run a few errands afterward. I am thinking of booking them a few times a week for the 8-12 shift. That way I can leave and go to the gym and do stuff I need to get done. They can wait for my MIL to wake up and then help her shower and dress and fix her breakfast. Up until now my day hasn't been able to start until she got up and I did those things. It has been wearing on me after all these years. Now I may have a bit more control over my own life.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have felt that way for several months now. This was just the icing on the cake. The bright side of all of this is that it has forced me to get more help which I have been resistant to in the past. Several of my friends have been pushing me to do so long before now. So now it is done. We decided to go with Comfort Keepers. They are more flexible in their scheduling. They don't have any minimum days that you have to book per week. They have a minimum of a 4-hour shift usually 8-12 or 12-4 though you can book them for 8+ hours plus nights and weekends. There isn't the same continuity of care because there isn't a set schedule but that doesn't matter to my MIL since she would just as soon do her own stuff and not feel like she has to interact with a caregiver except where she needs help. I have booked them for the 2 Mondays next month that I am getting my nails done. I am going to change the time which is 1:30 at present to 12:30 so that I can then run a few errands afterward. I am thinking of booking them a few times a week for the 8-12 shift. That way I can leave and go to the gym and do stuff I need to get done. They can wait for my MIL to wake up and then help her shower and dress and fix her breakfast. Up until now my day hasn't been able to start until she got up and I did those things. It has been wearing on me after all these years. Now I may have a bit more control over my own life.


That really sounds good, Meg. And it will do you a ton of good to get both regular mani appointments and regular gym visits... as you know!

I'm so glad your MIL is open to getting outside help.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> My MIL has CalPERS.
> https://www.calpers.ca.gov/page/home



Thanks for the info Meg..unfortunately I am on the opposite coast, and I am assuming that CalPers is for California...yes?


----------



## Cilifene

Summer in my favorite color....BLACK....

Old pants - old sandals - old top - old bag - old girl ...:giggles:


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Summer in my favorite color....BLACK....
> 
> Old pants - old sandals - old top - old bag - old girl ...:giggles:



Not old..vintage sounds better.
BTW  I remember these sandals from last year and you mentioned the manufacturer.  I wrote it down but lost it.  Can you tell me again?  I just love them and they look so comfortable.  Thanks.have a great day, Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Not old..vintage sounds better.
> BTW  I remember these sandals from last year and you mentioned the manufacturer.  I wrote it down but lost it.  Can you tell me again?  I just love them and they look so comfortable.  Thanks.have a great day, Cilifene!



Of cause you'r right oreo!  Vintage sounds a lot better ...
Thanks, they are very comfy with the soft thick sole, they are from Notabene - can't find them on the site though...  http://notabene.dk/en/shop


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That really sounds good, Meg. And it will do you a ton of good to get both regular mani appointments and regular gym visits... as you know!
> 
> I'm so glad your MIL is open to getting outside help.


I am glad too. I think that it is time that I got out and did some of the things that I would like to do. Life has gotten very small here.


oreo713 said:


> Thanks for the info Meg..unfortunately I am on the opposite coast, and I am assuming that CalPers is for California...yes?


I think so. I don't know enough about it but I am sure that you can start looking into LTC in your area. 


Cilifene said:


> Summer in my favorite color....BLACK....
> 
> Old pants - old sandals - old top - old bag - old girl ...:giggles:



Love the outfit and bag. You always look fabulous.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am glad too. I think that it is time that I got out and did some of the things that I would like to do. Life has gotten very small here.
> 
> I think so. I don't know enough about it but I am sure that you can start looking into LTC in your area.
> 
> 
> Love the outfit and bag. You always look fabulous.



Aww thanks Meg!   not feeling too good these days (work issues ullhair  So nice to have all you lovely girls here.........


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am glad too. I think that it is time that I got out and did some of the things that I would like to do. *Life has gotten very small here*.



That's a very insightful way to phrase it. My faculty appointment was in the Department of Family Medicine, and one of the things I remember the family physicians saying was "when 1 person in the family is sick, the entire family is sick." I thought that was a really good point, and something that too many medical people forget. I know that you know about "caregiver fatigue" but still, it's something to watch out for. I'm glad you're going to be able to get some balance back into your life.


----------



## ElainePG

Weekly bag switch today! I haven't carried my Mulberry Willow since early last fall, because I really don't think of it as a winter color. It's been so overcast here that I thought this gorgeous shade of "Mulberry Pink" (sadly, discontinued  ) would brighten things up a bit. 

The wallet is also by Mulberry... a special edition called the Cara, in yummy oxblood.

I've been living in the LV shawl the past few days, it's been so damp and chilly. :rain: Summertime has definitely come to the CA central coast!


----------



## nascar fan

Is everyone doing ok here?  I miss you all.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Summer in my favorite color....BLACK....
> 
> Old pants - old sandals - old top - old bag - old girl ...:giggles:


Never old...always very chic!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Not old..vintage sounds better.
> BTW  I remember these sandals from last year and you mentioned the manufacturer.  I wrote it down but lost it.  Can you tell me again?  I just love them and they look so comfortable.  Thanks.have a great day, Cilifene!


I love those sandals, too!



Cilifene said:


> Aww thanks Meg!   not feeling too good these days (work issues ullhair  So nice to have all you lovely girls here.........


Sorry to hear, dearheart...hopefully things will get better. Fingers crossed! [emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Weekly bag switch today! I haven't carried my Mulberry Willow since early last fall, because I really don't think of it as a winter color. It's been so overcast here that I thought this gorgeous shade of "Mulberry Pink" (sadly, discontinued  ) would brighten things up a bit.
> 
> The wallet is also by Mulberry... a special edition called the Cara, in yummy oxblood.
> 
> I've been living in the LV shawl the past few days, it's been so damp and chilly. :rain: Summertime has definitely come to the CA central coast!


My favorite bag, Elaine...the best color!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Is everyone doing ok here?  I miss you all.


Come back and play with us, nas!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Aww thanks Meg!   not feeling too good these days (work issues ullhair  So nice to have all you lovely girls here.........



So sorry to hear it... hope it's better soon. 



skyqueen said:


> My favorite bag, Elaine...the best color!



Isn't it yummy? I had forgotten until I pulled it out! Would love a wallet in this color. Maybe one will pop up on one of the consignment sites some day (dreaming...)


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I love those sandals, too!



I wish I could find them somewhere....I looked on the Notabene site, but no luck.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Weekly bag switch today! I haven't carried my Mulberry Willow since early last fall, because I really don't think of it as a winter color. It's been so overcast here that I thought this gorgeous shade of "Mulberry Pink" (sadly, discontinued  ) would brighten things up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> The wallet is also by Mulberry... a special edition called the Cara, in yummy oxblood.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living in the LV shawl the past few days, it's been so damp and chilly. :rain: Summertime has definitely come to the CA central coast!




A beautiful combination! I forgot how good looking your bag is! Can't believe mine was destroyed.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A beautiful combination! I forgot how good looking your bag is! *Can't believe mine was destroyed*.



I know... such a shame! Do you own any Willows now?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Weekly bag switch today! I haven't carried my Mulberry Willow since early last fall, because I really don't think of it as a winter color. It's been so overcast here that I thought this gorgeous shade of "Mulberry Pink" (sadly, discontinued  ) would brighten things up a bit.
> 
> The wallet is also by Mulberry... a special edition called the Cara, in yummy oxblood.
> 
> I've been living in the LV shawl the past few days, it's been so damp and chilly. :rain: Summertime has definitely come to the CA central coast!



Absolutely stunning Elaine...... 



nascar fan said:


> Is everyone doing ok here?  I miss you all.



As Elaine says, come back and play with us Nas...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Never old...always very chic!



Awww, thanks dearest SQ ..



skyqueen said:


> I love those sandals, too!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear, dearheart...hopefully things will get better. Fingers crossed! [emoji8]



Thank you! I really hope so too. Or maybe I should take an anger management course...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> *So sorry to hear it... hope it's better soon.*
> 
> 
> Isn't it yummy? I had forgotten until I pulled it out! Would love a wallet in this color. Maybe one will pop up on one of the consignment sites some day (dreaming...)



Thanks dear Elaine!!! 



oreo713 said:


> I wish I could find them somewhere....I looked on the Notabene site, but no luck.



I couldn't find them either - I guess they don't have this style this summer


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I wish I could find them somewhere....I looked on the Notabene site, but no luck.



I found them at this link: http://notabene.dk/en/notabene-gloria-50478

... but it seems like only size 37 is available currently. Please check and see if it matches your size and if you can order it for shipping to your location


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I found them at this link: http://notabene.dk/en/notabene-gloria-50478
> 
> ... but it seems like only size 37 is available currently. Please check and see if it matches your size and if you can order it for shipping to your location



That was so nice of you to take the time to look for them, Cilifene, and I would order them in a heartbeat.... if I didn't have to cut off my toes for them to fit.  Unfortunately, I need at least a 40, probably a 41.  Thanks so much for looking for them.  If you ever see them in a 40 or 41, please keep me in mind,  
You're a sweetheart!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> That was so nice of you to take the time to look for them, Cilifene, and I would order them in a heartbeat.... if I didn't have to cut off my toes for them to fit.  Unfortunately, I need at least a 40, probably a 41.  Thanks so much for looking for them.  If you ever see them in a 40 or 41, please keep me in mind,
> You're a sweetheart!!!


LOL! Glad someone else has big feet!


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> A beautiful combination! I forgot how good looking your bag is! Can't believe mine was destroyed.



Elaine,
Do you have the small DZ in taupe? If so, will you go to the Mulberry forum (sale)  and answer the young woman who is thinking of waiting on a taupe. With Coca's rebranding i don't think it is a good idea to wait. She is thinking of oxblood also and that is a stunning bag. Thanks


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> Do you have the small DZ in taupe? If so, will you go to the Mulberry forum (sale)  and answer the young woman who is thinking of waiting on a taupe. With Coca's rebranding i don't think it is a good idea to wait. She is thinking of oxblood also and that is a stunning bag. Thanks


Sure, Izzy. I'll be glad to.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Glad someone else has big feet!



me too..but more competition if there is only one pair left and we both want it!  We would have to flip a coin   lol

Do you find in difficult to find shoes (sandals, boots, etc.) that don't kill your feet?  I've just about given up on heels except for special occasions. I had a Morton's Neuroma removed a few years ago (it usually forms between the 3rd and 4th toes) but I think it's grown back and I probably have one on my other foot now also,  

Everyone have a safe and sun-filled Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Come back and play with us, nas!





Cilifene said:


> Absolutely stunning Elaine......
> 
> 
> 
> As Elaine says, come back and play with us Nas...



I'm here.  
I need to get back in the habit.  
I do have a new bag!  I didn't need it and, as always, I feel terribly guilty.
I need to take pics.  It's a magenta Fendi 3jours.  very pretty.  on sale.


----------



## oreo713

nascar fan said:


> I'm here.
> I need to get back in the habit.
> I do have a new bag!  I didn't need it and, as always, I feel terribly guilty.
> I need to take pics.  It's a magenta Fendi 3jours.  very pretty.  on sale.



I just Googled it Nascar, and it's absolutely gorgeous.  Does it come with the additional shoulder strap?  Wear it in the best of health.  If I saw you with it in person, I would put some "luck money" in it.  I don't know if that's a "Jewish thing" or not,, but I always remember my grandmothers and aunts stuffing any new bag one of us bought with $$$ .   lol


----------



## nascar fan

oreo713 said:


> I just Googled it Nascar, and it's absolutely gorgeous.  Does it come with the additional shoulder strap?  Wear it in the best of health.  If I saw you with it in person, I would put some "luck money" in it.  I don't know if that's a "Jewish thing" or not,, but I always remember my grandmothers and aunts stuffing any new bag one of us bought with $$$ .   lol



It has a shoulder strap, and it's a true shoulder length, not cross-body.  I love that part.  I don't do well with cross-body straps.  I think I'm not tall enough.


----------



## nascar fan

both on sale.  I couldn't resist.  Would anyone expect me to resist?  why do I feel so guilty?
ush:
They don't look the same color in the pics, but in reality they are an exact match.
(oops, got "someone's" name in there.    oh well, who cares.  I've been around these parts for 7 yrs now.)


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


>



Don't you love your Fendi bags? Beautiful pink tone and I am so surprised they match so well coming from two different brands.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Sure, Izzy. I'll be glad to.



Elaine, thanks for pulling my head above water considering my incorrect answer. Can't imagine how I read DZ.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Don't you love your Fendi bags? Beautiful pink tone and I am so surprised they match so well coming from two different brands.




I do!  I'm pretty much fendi and valentino all the way now. I haven't carried a MJ in months.


----------



## Izzy48

I can't believe I did it because I said I would never buy another Gucci since I had such a difficult experience with the last two Gucci bagsI bought. Well, when I saw this I knew it was over for me because I loved the bag and posted a link to it so everyone could see it. I bought it in red because Gucci red is beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


>


Purr-fect match... and you got photo-bombed, too! A bonus!

Bag and shoes are both beyond stunning, nascar. Congratulations!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, thanks for pulling my head above water considering my incorrect answer. Can't imagine how I read DZ.


Don't worry about it. I don't know if I helped her out, or confused her even more! But she's an adult... she'll figure it out!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> I can't believe I did it because I said I would never buy another Gucci since I had such a difficult experience with the last two Gucci bagsI bought. Well, when I saw this I knew it was over for me because I loved the bag and posted a link to it so everyone could see it. I bought it in red because Gucci red is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3367122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367124


Izzy, Gucci?  You have more?  I must see!  I've been gone way too long.  



ElainePG said:


> Purr-fect match... and you got photo-bombed, too! A bonus!
> 
> Bag and shoes are both beyond stunning, nascar. Congratulations!


Photo-bombed!  Too funny!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I can't believe I did it because I said I would never buy another Gucci since I had such a difficult experience with the last two Gucci bagsI bought. Well, when I saw this I knew it was over for me because I loved the bag and posted a link to it so everyone could see it. I bought it in red because Gucci red is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3367122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367124


OMG, Izzy... you got the red one! You got the red one! resents

It's sooooo gorgeous! I am such a sucker for red bags! I have two (see avatar!), and I still turn my head when I see another beautiful one. This particular red is so wonderfully saturated it almost feels as though if you squeezed it, you'd get a puddle of red dye on your hand!

Bravo! Well shopped! Wear in good health!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> That was so nice of you to take the time to look for them, Cilifene, and I would order them in a heartbeat.... if I didn't have to cut off my toes for them to fit.  Unfortunately, I need at least a 40, probably a 41.  Thanks so much for looking for them.  If you ever see them in a 40 or 41, please keep me in mind,
> You're a sweetheart!!!





skyqueen said:


> LOL! Glad someone else has big feet!


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


>



Gorgeous nas! and a great match ... Wouldn't you feel less guilty if you sold one or two? 
I only have four bags now....


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I can't believe I did it because I said I would never buy another Gucci since I had such a difficult experience with the last two Gucci bagsI bought. Well, when I saw this I knew it was over for me because I loved the bag and posted a link to it so everyone could see it. I bought it in red because Gucci red is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3367122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367124



I love it Izzy! Love tassels, and what a lovely red color


----------



## bisbee

Izzy, that Gucci is gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I can't believe I did it because I said I would never buy another Gucci since I had such a difficult experience with the last two Gucci bagsI bought. Well, when I saw this I knew it was over for me because I loved the bag and posted a link to it so everyone could see it. I bought it in red because Gucci red is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367124




I am so jealous! What a great bag! The style and color are fabulous!!! &#10084;&#65039;
I'm so impressed with Gucci...last season and current season. A lot of pizzazz while keeping the classic elements. Love the shoes, too!


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous nas! and a great match ... Wouldn't you feel less guilty if you sold one or two?
> I only have four bags now....


I've already done that.  
I've sold about 5 Stams.  I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Cilifene

nascar fan said:


> I've already done that.
> I've sold about 5 Stams.  I can't remember exactly.



That is good, but you still feel guilty? hmm... One in two out for the next purchase?


----------



## Cilifene

Capucines dressed up .....


----------



## Cilifene

Capucines and Superstar.....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Capucines dressed up .....


Looks very pretty "dressed up"! I still haven't figured out how to do it without it coming apart (though I know there are instructions on YouTube).


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Capucines and Superstar.....


They look terrific together!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Capucines and Superstar.....


As usual...just plain chic!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Looks very pretty "dressed up"! I still haven't figured out how to do it without it coming apart (though I know there are instructions on YouTube).





ElainePG said:


> They look terrific together!



Thank you Elaine  It has to be done tight, did you try to see different instructions?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> As usual...just plain chic!



Thank you SQ


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thank you Elaine  It has to be done tight, did you try to see different instructions?


I've looked at a few instructions, but I think that's my problem... not doing it tight enough. Some time I'll try again when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Izzy, that Gucci is gorgeous!



Thanks Bisbee! 



skyqueen said:


> I am so jealous! What a great bag! The style and color are fabulous!!! &#10084;&#65039;
> I'm so impressed with Gucci...last season and current season. A lot of pizzazz while keeping the classic elements. Love the shoes, too!



Reminds me of the color of your Celine, a true saturated red. It's big advantage is it is light weight. 



ElainePG said:


> OMG, Izzy... you got the red one! You got the red one! resents
> 
> It's sooooo gorgeous! I am such a sucker for red bags! I have two (see avatar!), and I still turn my head when I see another beautiful one. This particular red is so wonderfully saturated it almost feels as though if you squeezed it, you'd get a puddle of red dye on your hand!
> 
> Bravo! Well shopped! Wear in good health!!!



Thank you Elaine, I think you would really like the bag IRL!



nascar fan said:


> Izzy, Gucci?  You have more?  I must see!  I've been gone way too long.  Not any more Nas. I sold the last of my Gucci collection about 3 or so years ago. The only thing I have regretted selling is the Broadway clutch. I had thousands of dollars involved and lost a boat load of money. So this was a real leap for me to try again but I must say this leather is lovely. Speaking of Marc Jacobs, I can't even sell mine. I don't know what has happened to his designs but they are not up to what he has done in the past.
> 
> 
> Photo-bombed!  Too funny!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Capucines and Superstar.....


 A great look together!


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> That is good, but you still feel guilty? hmm... One in two out for the next purchase?


I'm down to things I won't part with ... yet.  
It will be alright.  I'll work a little harder to make up for it.


----------



## nascar fan

new heels
Gianvito Rossi


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> new heels
> Gianvito Rossi


Love the color! Are they suede? Lucky you to be able to wear high heels!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> A great look together!



Thanks Izzy.....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Aww thanks Meg!   not feeling too good these days (work issues ullhair  So nice to have all you lovely girls here.........


I hope things get better for you quickly. 


ElainePG said:


> That's a very insightful way to phrase it. My faculty appointment was in the Department of Family Medicine, and one of the things I remember the family physicians saying was "when 1 person in the family is sick, the entire family is sick." I thought that was a really good point, and something that too many medical people forget. I know that you know about "caregiver fatigue" but still, it's something to watch out for. I'm glad you're going to be able to get some balance back into your life.


Thanks, Elaine. I am looking forward to having a bit more control over my personal life.


ElainePG said:


> Weekly bag switch today! I haven't carried my Mulberry Willow since early last fall, because I really don't think of it as a winter color. It's been so overcast here that I thought this gorgeous shade of "Mulberry Pink" (sadly, discontinued  ) would brighten things up a bit.
> 
> The wallet is also by Mulberry... a special edition called the Cara, in yummy oxblood.
> 
> I've been living in the LV shawl the past few days, it's been so damp and chilly. :rain: Summertime has definitely come to the CA central coast!


I love the bag and wallet together. It is such a gorgeous color. It is raining here at the moment. The weather has certainly been strange. 




nascar fan said:


> both on sale.  I couldn't resist.  Would anyone expect me to resist?  why do I feel so guilty?
> ush:
> They don't look the same color in the pics, but in reality they are an exact match.
> (oops, got "someone's" name in there.    oh well, who cares.  I've been around these parts for 7 yrs now.)


Gorgeous bag and shoes. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> I do!  I'm pretty much fendi and valentino all the way now. I haven't carried a MJ in months.


Funny how that happens. I have been letting go of bags I never thought I would ever get rid of. Tastes change and also for me what was once comfortable to carry no longer is. 


Izzy48 said:


> I can't believe I did it because I said I would never buy another Gucci since I had such a difficult experience with the last two Gucci bagsI bought. Well, when I saw this I knew it was over for me because I loved the bag and posted a link to it so everyone could see it. I bought it in red because Gucci red is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3367122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367124


Stunning, Izzy! I love the color it really is beautiful.


Cilifene said:


> Capucines dressed up .....


Love the twilly.


nascar fan said:


> I'm down to things I won't part with ... yet.
> It will be alright.  I'll work a little harder to make up for it.


I am at the yet phase too. Though I know that I still have more than I can possibly wear at this point in my life.


nascar fan said:


> new heels
> Gianvito Rossi


Beautiful. I love suede shoes. They are so much more comfortable IMHO.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Love the color! Are they suede? Lucky you to be able to wear high heels!


A very delicate suede.  I wish the suede was thicker, but they are so pretty.
The Neiman's shoe guy showed me how to keep the suede beautiful.  Strangest thing.  It's a little black block of foam.  It makes my black suede shoes look like brand new, even the nicked places on the heel.  I haven't tried it on other colors, but it will work.  He said just to be sure not to use it on black shoes and then another color.  So I guess I need to get a second one.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> *I hope things get better for you quickly. *
> 
> Thanks, Elaine. I am looking forward to having a bit more control over my personal life.
> 
> I love the bag and wallet together. It is such a gorgeous color. It is raining here at the moment. The weather has certainly been strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag and shoes. Congratulations.



Thanks sweetie! 



megt10 said:


> Funny how that happens. I have been letting go of bags I never thought I would ever get rid of. Tastes change and also for me what was once comfortable to carry no longer is.
> 
> Stunning, Izzy! I love the color it really is beautiful.
> 
> *Love the twilly.*
> 
> I am at the yet phase too. Though I know that I still have more than I can possibly wear at this point in my life.
> 
> Beautiful. I love suede shoes. They are so much more comfortable IMHO.



Thanks Meg......


----------



## nascar fan

Reveal:  http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/fendi-reveal-943308.html#post30275517


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> new heels
> Gianvito Rossi



My daughter just sent a pic of heels by the same designer, same color. Beautiful color. She is into all the natural colors for spring and fall. 







megt10 said:


> Funny how that happens. I have been letting go of bags I never thought I would ever get rid of. Tastes change and also for me what was once comfortable to carry no longer is.
> 
> Stunning, Izzy! I love the color it really is beautiful.
> 
> Thank you, Meg!
> 
> Love the twilly.
> 
> I am at the yet phase too. Though I know that I still have more than I can possibly wear at this point in my life.
> 
> Beautiful. I love suede shoes. They are so much more comfortable IMHO.


----------



## oreo713

Looks like everyone is still sobering up from Memorial Day BBQ's............


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Looks like everyone is still sobering up from Memorial Day BBQ's............


----------



## bisbee

Happy to see some activity...I was getting a bit concerned.  My excuse?  Last week I was recovering from jet lag...it sure takes a long time now!  Used to take a day or two...now it takes a week...a solid week.

To add insult to injury...I noticed that the deposit into my account today (payday) was about $25 less than usual.  When I checked...it was my life insurance...as a result of my turning 65, it went up.  I would rather pay more than collect (or have my kids collect), so...it could be worse!


----------



## megt10

I am here but have been consumed with life stuff and then this thread. I don't know if you ladies have seen it.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ler-richgirlscollection-loukpeach-943212.html


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Happy to see some activity...I was getting a bit concerned.  My excuse?  Last week I was recovering from jet lag...it sure takes a long time now!  Used to take a day or two...now it takes a week...a solid week.
> 
> To add insult to injury...I noticed that the deposit into my account today (payday) was about $25 less than usual.  When I checked...it was my life insurance...as a result of my turning 65, it went up.  I would rather pay more than collect (or have my kids collect), so...it could be worse!



Hope you had a great trip! It's always something isn't it? Not fun to get a money surprise.


----------



## Izzy48

I have bought so much recently I should be ashamed but all purchases came from selling some beautiful larger bags which I can no longer carry. My most recent purchases were made due to the just mentioned and Nordstrom notes and a bonus from NM. I also purchased a wallet from Mulberry which is not carried in the US. The Gucci was purchased from NM and the Coach small Rogue from Nordstrom. I love my larger Rogue and the small one is light weight and holds everything I need plus the quality is excellent. 




The neon blue wallet looks great with the chalk Rogue and great with my Mulberry neon blue Double Zip Bayswater.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I have bought so much recently I should be ashamed but all purchases came from selling some beautiful larger bags which I can no longer carry. My most recent purchases were made due to the just mentioned and Nordstrom notes and a bonus from NM. I also purchased a wallet from Mulberry which is not carried in the US. The Gucci was purchased from NM and the Coach small Rogue from Nordstrom. I love my larger Rogue and the small one is light weight and holds everything I need plus the quality is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 3373107
> 
> 
> The neon blue wallet looks great with the chalk Rogue and great with my Mulberry neon blue Double Zip Bayswater.



Beautiful colors. I agree with getting rid of anything you can't comfortably carry or just don't use. Makes it much easier to justify some new purchases.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Happy to see some activity...I was getting a bit concerned.  My excuse?  Last week I was recovering from jet lag...it sure takes a long time now!  Used to take a day or two...now it takes a week...a solid week.
> 
> To add insult to injury...I noticed that the deposit into my account today (payday) was about $25 less than usual.  When I checked...it was my life insurance...as a result of my turning 65, it went up.  I would rather pay more than collect (or have my kids collect), so...it could be worse!


Jet lag...that's why I retired. Harder to regroup the older you get. Ugh!
I also hated my commute!



megt10 said:


> I am here but have been consumed with life stuff and then this thread. I don't know if you ladies have seen it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...hgirlscollection-loukpeach-943212.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'm mesmerized, too! Unbelievable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought so much recently I should be ashamed but all purchases came from selling some beautiful larger bags which I can no longer carry. My most recent purchases were made due to the just mentioned and Nordstrom notes and a bonus from NM. I also purchased a wallet from Mulberry which is not carried in the US. The Gucci was purchased from NM and the Coach small Rogue from Nordstrom. I love my larger Rogue and the small one is light weight and holds everything I need plus the quality is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 3373107
> 
> 
> The neon blue wallet looks great with the chalk Rogue and great with my Mulberry neon blue Double Zip Bayswater.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choices, Izzy! Love the chalk Rogue...very dramatic!
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Sad about Mohammed Ali. I had him on a flight 3 times. Movie star handsome, larger then life personality...Ali gave his fans his all, very generous! 
One of my favorite celebrities...great memories! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have bought so much recently I should be ashamed but all purchases came from selling some beautiful larger bags which I can no longer carry. My most recent purchases were made due to the just mentioned and Nordstrom notes and a bonus from NM. I also purchased a wallet from Mulberry which is not carried in the US. The Gucci was purchased from NM and the Coach small Rogue from Nordstrom. I love my larger Rogue and the small one is light weight and holds everything I need plus the quality is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 3373107
> 
> 
> The neon blue wallet looks great with the chalk Rogue and great with my Mulberry neon blue Double Zip Bayswater.


Beautiful, Izzy... congratulations on your new purchases. I'm swooning over the color of that new Disco bag!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am here but have been consumed with life stuff and then this thread. I don't know if you ladies have seen it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ler-richgirlscollection-loukpeach-943212.html


Oh yes, I read the entire thing in one gulp after reading the original news story. Just fascinating... and scary!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh yes, I read the entire thing in one gulp after reading the original news story. Just fascinating... and scary!



No kidding.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I have bought so much recently I should be ashamed but all purchases came from selling some beautiful larger bags which I can no longer carry. My most recent purchases were made due to the just mentioned and Nordstrom notes and a bonus from NM. I also purchased a wallet from Mulberry which is not carried in the US. The Gucci was purchased from NM and the Coach small Rogue from Nordstrom. I love my larger Rogue and the small one is light weight and holds everything I need plus the quality is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 3373107
> 
> 
> The neon blue wallet looks great with the chalk Rogue and great with my Mulberry neon blue Double Zip Bayswater.



So excited for you!  They are all great.


----------



## chessmont

bisbee said:


> Happy to see some activity...I was getting a bit concerned.



I was sick all last week Cure worse than the illness; had UTI which for me means abdominal pain and vomiting; antibiotic prescribed for one week.  It slayed me!  In bed, exhaustion and major aches like I had the flu.  So no BBQs for me!  Now I am off the stuff I am back to normal...  Never had them as a young woman.  Now approaching 60 and have had 2 in a year with uncontrollable vomiting.  Getting' old sucks.  So I ordered a new bag from my Etsy artist to make me feel better LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> I was sick all last week Cure worse than the illness; had UTI which for me means abdominal pain and vomiting; antibiotic prescribed for one week.  It slayed me!  In bed, exhaustion and major aches like I had the flu.  So no BBQs for me!  Now I am off the stuff I am back to normal...  Never had them as a young woman.  Now approaching 60 and have had 2 in a year with uncontrollable vomiting.  Getting' old sucks.  So I ordered a new bag from my Etsy artist to make me feel better LOL!


So sorry to hear about your UTI, chessmont. Glad to hear about your new bag... we'll want to see pix when it arrives!


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> So sorry to hear about your UTI, chessmont. Glad to hear about your new bag... we'll want to see pix when it arrives!



I will but it is nothing out of this world, just a white leather backpack with gold hardware... thanks for your kind thoughts!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I have bought so much recently I should be ashamed but all purchases came from selling some beautiful larger bags which I can no longer carry. My most recent purchases were made due to the just mentioned and Nordstrom notes and a bonus from NM. I also purchased a wallet from Mulberry which is not carried in the US. The Gucci was purchased from NM and the Coach small Rogue from Nordstrom. I love my larger Rogue and the small one is light weight and holds everything I need plus the quality is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 3373107
> 
> 
> The neon blue wallet looks great with the chalk Rogue and great with my Mulberry neon blue Double Zip Bayswater.



Gorgeous purchases Izzy! you know I love selling what you don't use  do not feel ashamed dear 



megt10 said:


> I am here but have been consumed with life stuff and then *this thread.* I don't know if you ladies have seen it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ler-richgirlscollection-loukpeach-943212.html



OMG....this is really shocking.....:cry:



chessmont said:


> I was sick all last week Cure worse than the illness; had UTI which for me means abdominal pain and vomiting; antibiotic prescribed for one week.  It slayed me!  In bed, exhaustion and major aches like I had the flu.  So no BBQs for me!  Now I am off the stuff I am back to normal...  Never had them as a young woman.  Now approaching 60 and have had 2 in a year with uncontrollable vomiting.  Getting' old sucks.  So I ordered a new bag from my Etsy artist to make me feel better LOL!



Oh dear, I hope you feel better now  I had UTI two month ago, really was sick. I too never had UTI when I was younger. Fingers crossed this was the last time for both of us


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> I was sick all last week Cure worse than the illness; had UTI which for me means abdominal pain and vomiting; antibiotic prescribed for one week.  It slayed me!  In bed, exhaustion and major aches like I had the flu.  So no BBQs for me!  Now I am off the stuff I am back to normal...  Never had them as a young woman.  Now approaching 60 and have had 2 in a year with uncontrollable vomiting.  Getting' old sucks.  So I ordered a new bag from my Etsy artist to make me feel better LOL!



Oh, I am glad you are feeling better. My MIL had a UTI which is why she fell in the first place she was really weak. I too have had UTI's and once had no idea just knew I was sick. It went undiagnosed long enough to give me a kidney infection and land me in the hospital for a week.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies.  Yes UTI can be dangerous in older women who don't realize they have one because the symptoms are different than the usual.  My doctor said when vomiting begins it often mean it went to the kidneys...


----------



## ElainePG

Weekly bag switch, but still sticking with Mulberry. Today it's the small Bayswater Double-Zip, in glossy goat leather. The color is called taupe, which is sort of a pinkish-grey. It's prettier IRL than it shows in the photo, but the sun isn't out today so this is the best I could do.

I love the silver hardware against the neutral tone of the bag! And it's super lightweight, which is a real plus. I'm in the process of ruthlessly divesting myself of the few remaining bags in my collection that are too heavy for me... my (aging) shoulders just can't take it!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Weekly bag switch, but still sticking with Mulberry. Today it's the small Bayswater Double-Zip, in glossy goat leather. The color is called taupe, which is sort of a pinkish-grey. It's prettier IRL than it shows in the photo, but the sun isn't out today so this is the best I could do.
> 
> I love the silver hardware against the neutral tone of the bag! And it's super lightweight, which is a real plus. I'm in the process of ruthlessly divesting myself of the few remaining bags in my collection that are too heavy for me... my (aging) shoulders just can't take it!



It's a perfect neutral bag Elaine. It's hard to let go of bags that you love but have a hard time carrying anymore. I still have a few to go plus some that I just never carry but still love.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It's a perfect neutral bag Elaine. It's hard to let go of bags that you love but have a hard time carrying anymore. I still have a few to go *plus some that I just never carry but still love*.



I'm keeping the ones that I love but don't carry... I figure that someday each of them will be exactly right... for the perfect occasion. But if a bag is flat-out wrong for me (too heavy, too big, wrong color, etc.) it's getting sent out for adoption.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm keeping the ones that I love but don't carry... I figure that someday each of them will be exactly right... for the perfect occasion. But if a bag is flat-out wrong for me (too heavy, too big, wrong color, etc.) it's getting sent out for adoption.



How many bags do you have now? I think I am at about 40. I would like to get to 25. That would include clutches.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> How many bags do you have now? I think I am at about 40. I would like to get to 25. That would include clutches.



I have 25, including clutches & mini-bags. It feels like a LOT!!! Of course, the clutches & mini-bags don't take up much space, but still...

I have 15 full-sized bags; I really should have stopped myself from buying so many mini-bags. But that was when I was on a ton of Prednisone, and I was doing a lot of eating AND on-line shopping! Now I've lost 12 pounds and I'm trimming back my bag collection, too...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I have 25, including clutches & mini-bags. It feels like a LOT!!! Of course, the clutches & mini-bags don't take up much space, but still...
> 
> I have 15 full-sized bags; I really should have stopped myself from buying so many mini-bags. But that was when I was on a ton of Prednisone, and I was doing a lot of eating AND on-line shopping! Now I've lost 12 pounds and I'm trimming back my bag collection, too...



I have space for what I have now so it isn't like they are all squished together like they used to be but it feels pointless to own so many things that I never wear. I am done to 1/4 of what I used to have but still need to edit some more. 

Congratulations on your weight loss. That is fantastic. It's amazing how changing one thing in your life can have a ripple effect and motivate you in other areas as well. I am waiting for that first thing to get me going .


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Weekly bag switch, but still sticking with Mulberry. Today it's the small Bayswater Double-Zip, in glossy goat leather. The color is called taupe, which is sort of a pinkish-grey. It's prettier IRL than it shows in the photo, but the sun isn't out today so this is the best I could do.
> 
> I love the silver hardware against the neutral tone of the bag! And it's super lightweight, which is a real plus. I'm in the process of ruthlessly divesting myself of the few remaining bags in my collection that are too heavy for me... my (aging) shoulders just can't take it!



It's beautiful Elaine....



ElainePG said:


> I have 25, including clutches & mini-bags. It feels like a LOT!!! Of course, the clutches & mini-bags don't take up much space, but still...
> 
> I have 15 full-sized bags; I really should have stopped myself from buying so many mini-bags. But that was when I was on a ton of Prednisone, and I was doing a lot of eating AND on-line shopping! Now I've lost 12 pounds and I'm trimming back my bag collection, too...



Congrats on the 12 pounds  - prednisone does a lot on you. What bags are you going to part with? I know it can be a hard decision.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I was sick all last week Cure worse than the illness; had UTI which for me means abdominal pain and vomiting; antibiotic prescribed for one week.  It slayed me!  In bed, exhaustion and major aches like I had the flu.  So no BBQs for me!  Now I am off the stuff I am back to normal...  Never had them as a young woman.  Now approaching 60 and have had 2 in a year with uncontrollable vomiting.  Getting' old sucks.  So I ordered a new bag from my Etsy artist to make me feel better LOL!


Glad you're feeling better...old age does suck!
Post a pic when you get your new bag!


----------



## Izzy48

chessmont said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, ladies.  Yes UTI can be dangerous in older women who don't realize they have one because the symptoms are different than the usual.  My doctor said when vomiting begins it often mean it went to the kidneys...



I hope you continue to feel much better and hopefully the antibiotics have done their job. 






ElainePG said:


> Weekly bag switch, but still sticking with Mulberry. Today it's the small Bayswater Double-Zip, in glossy goat leather. The color is called taupe, which is sort of a pinkish-grey. It's prettier IRL than it shows in the photo, but the sun isn't out today so this is the best I could do.
> 
> I love the silver hardware against the neutral tone of the bag! And it's super lightweight, which is a real plus. I'm in the process of ruthlessly divesting myself of the few remaining bags in my collection that are too heavy for me... my (aging) shoulders just can't take it!



Beautiful bag, Elaine


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to all for the compliments on the bags I posted! I am so exhausted I didn't do the thank you individually and hopefully you will all understand. 

It has been a rough weekend. I was taking my two Boston Terriers for a potty walk Saturday morning when they were stung multiple times from probable yellow jackets who build nests in the ground. To make a long story short, I gave them benadryl and cleaned them and thought all was well. My female went into anaphylactic shock from the stings and my male was also having problems breathing. I rushed them to the vet and as I pulled into the parking lot Izzy stopped breathing. The vets were able to bring her back but they stayed in the hospital until late Saturday evening. I brought them home with multiple medications so I could keep a close eye on them. Lost a lot of sleep and they are still down but alive.  I am thankful for the incredible vet care we received. I write this so all can be aware of the dangers of multiple stings for their pets.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for the compliments on the bags I posted! I am so exhausted I didn't do the thank you individually and hopefully you will all understand.
> 
> It has been a rough weekend. I was taking my two Boston Terriers for a potty walk Saturday morning when they were stung multiple times from probable yellow jackets who build nests in the ground. To make a long story short, I gave them benadryl and cleaned them and thought all was well. My female went into anaphylactic shock from the stings and my male was also having problems breathing. I rushed them to the vet and as I pulled into the parking lot Izzy stopped breathing. The vets were able to bring her back but they stayed in the hospital until late Saturday evening. I brought them home with multiple medications so I could keep a close eye on them. Lost a lot of sleep and they are still down but alive.  I am thankful for the incredible vet care we received. I write this so all can be aware of the dangers of multiple stings for their pets.



Oh dear Izzy,!  what an awful shocking thing! lots of hugs from me ...


----------



## chessmont

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for the compliments on the bags I posted! I am so exhausted I didn't do the thank you individually and hopefully you will all understand.
> 
> It has been a rough weekend. I was taking my two Boston Terriers for a potty walk Saturday morning when they were stung multiple times from probable yellow jackets who build nests in the ground. To make a long story short, I gave them benadryl and cleaned them and thought all was well. My female went into anaphylactic shock from the stings and my male was also having problems breathing. I rushed them to the vet and as I pulled into the parking lot Izzy stopped breathing. The vets were able to bring her back but they stayed in the hospital until late Saturday evening. I brought them home with multiple medications so I could keep a close eye on them. Lost a lot of sleep and they are still down but alive.  I am thankful for the incredible vet care we received. I write this so all can be aware of the dangers of multiple stings for their pets.



OMG tragedy averted than goodness!  I always worry about things like that.  Here I have to worry about rattlesnakes and the ER doesn't always have the antivenin...


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for the compliments on the bags I posted! I am so exhausted I didn't do the thank you individually and hopefully you will all understand.
> 
> It has been a rough weekend. I was taking my two Boston Terriers for a potty walk Saturday morning when they were stung multiple times from probable yellow jackets who build nests in the ground. To make a long story short, I gave them benadryl and cleaned them and thought all was well. My female went into anaphylactic shock from the stings and my male was also having problems breathing. I rushed them to the vet and as I pulled into the parking lot Izzy stopped breathing. The vets were able to bring her back but they stayed in the hospital until late Saturday evening. I brought them home with multiple medications so I could keep a close eye on them. Lost a lot of sleep and they are still down but alive.  I am thankful for the incredible vet care we received. I write this so all can be aware of the dangers of multiple stings for their pets.


Oh Izzy, thank goodness that they are okay now. How frightening. It's a good thing you got the Benadryl in them prior to the vets visit. 


chessmont said:


> OMG tragedy averted than goodness!  I always worry about things like that.  Here I have to worry about rattlesnakes and the ER doesn't always have the antivenin...


We have to worry about snakes here as well. We have hills in back of our house where they have been seen. I am always on the lookout.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for the compliments on the bags I posted! I am so exhausted I didn't do the thank you individually and hopefully you will all understand.
> 
> It has been a rough weekend. I was taking my two Boston Terriers for a potty walk Saturday morning when they were stung multiple times from probable yellow jackets who build nests in the ground. To make a long story short, I gave them benadryl and cleaned them and thought all was well. My female went into anaphylactic shock from the stings and my male was also having problems breathing. I rushed them to the vet and as I pulled into the parking lot Izzy stopped breathing. The vets were able to bring her back but they stayed in the hospital until late Saturday evening. I brought them home with multiple medications so I could keep a close eye on them. Lost a lot of sleep and they are still down but alive.  I am thankful for the incredible vet care we received. I write this so all can be aware of the dangers of multiple stings for their pets.


Oh, Izzy, how frightening, and thank goodness for terrific vet care. It's such a good thing you knew about Benadryl and that you acted so quickly when you realized that they were going into anaphylactic shock. Your quick action saved their lives, for sure.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear Izzy,!  what an awful shocking thing! lots of hugs from me ...





chessmont said:


> OMG tragedy averted than goodness!  I always worry about things like that.  Here I have to worry about rattlesnakes and the ER doesn't always have the antivenin...





megt10 said:


> Oh Izzy, thank goodness that they are okay now. How frightening. It's a good thing you got the Benadryl in them prior to the vets visit.
> 
> We have to worry about snakes here as well. We have hills in back of our house where they have been seen. I am always on the lookout.





ElainePG said:


> Oh, Izzy, how frightening, and thank goodness for terrific vet care. It's such a good thing you knew about Benadryl and that you acted so quickly when you realized that they were going into anaphylactic shock. Your quick action saved their lives, for sure.



Many thanks to each of you for your kind comments in regard to Pippin and Izzy. Sleep is still eluding me but hopefully they will be able to sleep through the night again soon. The prednisone is hard on them but they certainly need it. I continue to monitor them closely and their breathing is much much better. 

Chessmont, I can't imagine the Veterinary Doctors don't always have antivenom. We have to in this area because apparently there is always a need for it.


----------



## chessmont

Izzy48 said:


> Chessmont, I can't imagine the Veterinary Doctors don't always have antivenom. We have to in this area because apparently there is always a need for it.



I guess sometimes there is a shortage...


----------



## Cilifene

Got my first LV bandeau. 
Rock 'n' roses in the color berry - I love how the pink roses matches the lining...

I think I'll use it mostly on myself though....


----------



## Cilifene

All black....as you know me ....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> All black....as you know me ....



nice....very, very nice.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for the compliments on the bags I posted! I am so exhausted I didn't do the thank you individually and hopefully you will all understand.
> 
> It has been a rough weekend. I was taking my two Boston Terriers for a potty walk Saturday morning when they were stung multiple times from probable yellow jackets who build nests in the ground. To make a long story short, I gave them benadryl and cleaned them and thought all was well. My female went into anaphylactic shock from the stings and my male was also having problems breathing. I rushed them to the vet and as I pulled into the parking lot Izzy stopped breathing. The vets were able to bring her back but they stayed in the hospital until late Saturday evening. I brought them home with multiple medications so I could keep a close eye on them. Lost a lot of sleep and they are still down but alive.  I am thankful for the incredible vet care we received. I write this so all can be aware of the dangers of multiple stings for their pets.



So sorry to hear about your furbabies but glad you were able to get them to the vet in time.  Multiple bee/wasp/hornet stings can be very dangerous to dogs, especially small ones.  I hope they fully recover.  I'm always on the look out for snakes & bees around here.  Hubby killed a large ground nest of Yellow Jackets by an old tree we had taken down last year & I killed a 2 & 1/2 foot Copperhead in front of the house right after Memorial Day.  I always worry about my girls coming across a snake or some kind of wasp.  Seems like this year is going to be a year for snakes.  BIL has killed a big Copperhead & a Rattlesnake within 2 weeks of each other.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Got my first LV bandeau.
> Rock 'n' roses in the color berry - I love how the pink roses matches the lining...
> 
> I think I'll use it mostly on myself though....



Love it. It is so pretty with the bag. It looks great with the interior.


----------



## Izzy48

cdtracing said:


> So sorry to hear about your furbabies but glad you were able to get them to the vet in time.  Multiple bee/wasp/hornet stings can be very dangerous to dogs, especially small ones.  I hope they fully recover.  I'm always on the look out for snakes & bees around here.  Hubby killed a large ground nest of Yellow Jackets by an old tree we had taken down last year & I killed a 2 & 1/2 foot Copperhead in front of the house right after Memorial Day.  I always worry about my girls coming across a snake or some kind of wasp.  Seems like this year is going to be a year for snakes.  BIL has killed a big Copperhead & a Rattlesnake within 2 weeks of each other.



It's been a year for unpleasant creatures! My Bostons are so small and were stung so many times. They are still not back to normal.  When my husband came home from out of town he eliminated 3 ground nests of yellow jackets. No wonder they got them and me. Snakes are also a problem here and the exterminator just moved a nest out of our attic.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Got my first LV bandeau.
> Rock 'n' roses in the color berry - I love how the pink roses matches the lining...
> 
> I think I'll use it mostly on myself though....


What a bretty color, cilifene! It looks perfect against the interior color of the bag. And it pops against the black leather!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> It's been a year for unpleasant creatures! My Bostons are so small and were stung so many times. They are still not back to normal.  When my husband came home from out of town he eliminated 3 ground nests of yellow jackets. No wonder they got them and me. Snakes are also a problem here and the exterminator just moved a nest out of our attic.


Very scary, Izzy. I hadn't realized that you had gotten stung also, as well as your dogs. Did you get badly stung?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful, Izzy... congratulations on your new purchases. I'm swooning over the color of that new Disco bag!





ElainePG said:


> Oh yes, I read the entire thing in one gulp after reading the original news story. Just fascinating... and scary!



Unbelievable, isn't it? Disgusting really.



ElainePG said:


> Very scary, Izzy. I hadn't realized that you had gotten stung also, as well as your dogs. Did you get badly stung?



Yes, I was stung multiple times. The stings on my scalp were the worse. One of the yellow jackets couldn't find his way out of my  hair and I have no idea how many times I was stung that time. I had to brush him out but by that time he was dead.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Got my first LV bandeau.
> Rock 'n' roses in the color berry - I love how the pink roses matches the lining...
> 
> I think I'll use it mostly on myself though....







Cilifene said:


> All black....as you know me ....




Berry and black...gorgeous!
You are one cool chick [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Unbelievable, isn't it? Disgusting really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was stung multiple times. The stings on my scalp were the worse. One of the yellow jackets couldn't find his way out of my  hair and I have no idea how many times I was stung that time. I had to brush him out but by that time he was dead.




That's what you get for having such lovely thick hair! [emoji57]


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello Ladies, forgot to post my new bag here , Thanks for the reminder, SK!  My Jade Angelica from Massaccesi.  I am not a green person, but this color is beautiful with blue rather than yellow undertones  

Oh, and I have another new Massaccesi coming this week!  Will post


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> nice....very, very nice.



Thank you dear.. 



megt10 said:


> Love it. It is so pretty with the bag. It looks great with the interior.



Thanks meg 



ElainePG said:


> What a bretty color, cilifene! It looks perfect against the interior color of the bag. And it pops against the black leather!



Thanks Elaine.... 



Izzy48 said:


> Unbelievable, isn't it? Disgusting really.
> 
> Yes, I was stung multiple times. The stings on my scalp were the worse. One of the yellow jackets couldn't find his way out of my  hair and I have no idea how many times I was stung that time. I had to brush him out but by that time he was dead.



Omg Izzy!  ..I would totally have panicked :cry:


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Berry and black...gorgeous!
> You are one cool chick [emoji6]



Thanks dear!!! you are too kind 



mkpurselover said:


> Hello Ladies, forgot to post my new bag here , Thanks for the reminder, SK!  My Jade Angelica from Massaccesi.  I am not a green person, but this color is beautiful with blue rather than yellow undertones
> 
> Oh, and I have another new Massaccesi coming this week!  Will post



Absolutely love it MK!!! I've looked at Massaccesi bags. I remember Belen Echandia beeing a little heavy. How are the wight of Massaccesi bags?


----------



## luv2bling

nascar fan said:


>




Oh My!   Shoes and Bag combo is gorgeous nascar!


----------



## luv2bling

ElainePG said:


> That's a very insightful way to phrase it. My faculty appointment was in the Department of Family Medicine, and one of the things I remember the family physicians saying was "when 1 person in the family is sick, the entire family is sick." I thought that was a really good point, and something that too many medical people forget. I know that you know about "caregiver fatigue" but still, it's something to watch out for. I'm glad you're going to be able to get some balance back into your life.


 
Elaine how true.   I was LG/Conservator/Caregiver for my parents, simultaneously, while working full time and running a business.  Also, during that time, there were major "downsizing initiatives"   at work, which added a different level of stress and anxiety.   I had no help from other family members and after 5 years the effect of it all, literally  put me a heartbeat away from a nervous breakdown.  


 megt it's imperative you take time for yourself.  The fatigue and stress is real and has the propensity to sneak upon you.


----------



## mkpurselover

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!!! you are too kind
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love it MK!!! I've looked at Massaccesi bags. I remember Belen Echandia beeing a little heavy. How are the wight of Massaccesi bags?


I think you will find them a bit heavy, lots of leather!  Massaccesi makes smaller bags, but I like 'em bigger  because I carry to much stuff!


----------



## Cilifene

Thanks, MK, I was looking at Selene midi in pebbled leather


----------



## Cilifene

Testing posting a pic.....


----------



## Cilifene

Testing again....


----------



## oreo713

I don't think I like this new updated version of TPF......


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> I don't think I like this new updated version of TPF......



I'm sure we'll get used to it...but at first look, I don't like it either!


----------



## skyqueen

FTLOG...I don't like it either!
Not getting a thing on my iPhone. Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Cilifene

I like it .....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> FTLOG...I don't like it either!
> Not getting a thing on my iPhone. Anyone else having trouble?



No trouble with iPhone...


----------



## oreo713

Doesn/t TPF know that over 50-ish women are resistant to change!! 
(plus the font is way too small for over 50 eyes)


----------



## ElainePG

It's looking nice & clean on my iPad mini. I haven't tried attaching photos, but I only do that on my laptop. Megs & Vlad say NOT to use the PF app... it's made by a 3rd party vendor who they have no control over.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Doesn/t TPF know that over 50-ish women are resistant to change!!
> (plus the font is way too small for over 50 eyes)


I take my glasses off and hold my iPad up to my nose!


----------



## chessmont

how do I see PF on my phone without using the app?  I am computer and device ignorant


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello Ladies, I received my second new Massaccesi handbag ( 2 in one week!) Rosa Midi Selene with gunmetal hardware and shortened handles.  A one of a kind, but I'm afraid a bit heavy for most gals here . The leather was a special buy for Massaccesi, a glazed type.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Ladies, forgot to post my new bag here , Thanks for the reminder, SK!  My Jade Angelica from Massaccesi.  I am not a green person, but this color is beautiful with blue rather than yellow undertones
> 
> Oh, and I have another new Massaccesi coming this week!  Will post


----------



## Izzy48

Love your two new bags, MK! Not certain where this is going to end up but it is meant for you!


----------



## oreo713

ahhhhhhh.    This is better....no???


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Doesn/t TPF know that over 50-ish women are resistant to change!!
> (plus the font is way too small for over 50 eyes)


Hate it so far.


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Ladies, I received my second new Massaccesi handbag ( 2 in one week!) Rosa Midi Selene with gunmetal hardware and shortened handles.  A one of a kind, but I'm afraid a bit heavy for most gals here . The leather was a special buy for Massaccesi, a glazed type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382212


Very pretty


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Ladies, I received my second new Massaccesi handbag ( 2 in one week!) Rosa Midi Selene with gunmetal hardware and shortened handles.  A one of a kind, but I'm afraid a bit heavy for most gals here . The leather was a special buy for Massaccesi, a glazed type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382212


Love the color AND that gunmetal hardware!


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Ladies, I received my second new Massaccesi handbag ( 2 in one week!) Rosa Midi Selene with gunmetal hardware and shortened handles.  A one of a kind, but I'm afraid a bit heavy for most gals here . The leather was a special buy for Massaccesi, a glazed type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382212



I love it! it's beautiful! how is the lining? could you post pics of it please?


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Ladies, I received my second new Massaccesi handbag ( 2 in one week!) Rosa Midi Selene with gunmetal hardware and shortened handles.  A one of a kind, but I'm afraid a bit heavy for most gals here . The leather was a special buy for Massaccesi, a glazed type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382212





Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3381705
> 
> 
> No trouble with iPhone...


I finally got everything on my iPhone and it stayed the same!
Love the "glazing", MK and of course the color!


----------



## mkpurselover

Thank you ladies! I'm afraid I have become Massaccesi obsessed . Already planning my next bags!


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> Love your two new bags, MK! Not certain where this is going to end up but it is meant for you!





megt10 said:


> Very pretty





ElainePG said:


> Love the color AND that gunmetal hardware!





Cilifene said:


> I love it! it's beautiful! how is the lining? could you post pics of it please?





skyqueen said:


> I finally got everything on my iPhone and it stayed the same!
> Love the "glazing", MK and of course the color!


Thanks so much Ladies!  I promise model pic and lining pic today


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Hate it so far.


I am getting a little more comfortable with it...but they really need to do something about the font.

BTW Meg.  you and look fabulous in your new avatar!!!  (Mischa looks really cute too.  How is he feeling?)


----------



## oreo713

FYI   this is what I posted in the TPF forum:
*The PurseForum Revamped. An Introduction.  *

*I do hope that the font customizations comes soon. I am sure I speak for a lot of the over 50 crowd when I say that the grey color and narrow lettering really is wreaking havoc on our eyes.
I really do appreciate all the work that went into this enormous undertaking. I can understand "keeping up with the Joneses" when it comes to website development, but I am a bit old-school when I say "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".*


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> FYI   this is what I posted in the TPF forum:
> *The PurseForum Revamped. An Introduction.  *
> 
> *I do hope that the font customizations comes soon. I am sure I speak for a lot of the over 50 crowd when I say that the grey color and narrow lettering really is wreaking havoc on our eyes.
> I really do appreciate all the work that went into this enormous undertaking. I can understand "keeping up with the Joneses" when it comes to website development, but I am a bit old-school when I say "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".*


Love what you wrote, oreo! I've been looking through the comments on the TPF Forum (many, many pages of comments!  ) and there are an awful lot of people who want the fonts larger. I was honesly surprised... I thought there weren't very many of us "mature" ladies on tPF, but lots of comments were made about small fonts and "older" eyes. 

They have promised more emoticons, for which I am glad. Hard to customize with these twelve...

BTW, did you know that if you click on an avatar, all the other info about the person pops up? (total # of posts, location, etc.) I think that's pretty cool... it keeps the screen looking less busy, but the info is there if you need it. I can tell I'm going to need to do a lot of exploring before I'm really comfortable with the new interface, but I'll get there!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Love what you wrote, oreo! I've been looking through the comments on the TPF Forum (many, many pages of comments!  ) and there are an awful lot of people who want the fonts larger. I was honesly surprised... I thought there weren't very many of us "mature" ladies on tPF, but lots of comments were made about small fonts and "older" eyes.
> 
> They have promised more emoticons, for which I am glad. Hard to customize with these twelve...
> 
> BTW, did you know that if you click on an avatar, all the other info about the person pops up? (total # of posts, location, etc.) I think that's pretty cool... it keeps the screen looking less busy, but the info is there if you need it. I can tell I'm going to need to do a lot of exploring before I'm really comfortable with the new interface, but I'll get there!



Thanks Elaine....  I think they went back to posting all  info on the Avatar....you dont have to click on it.  I guess we will all have to enlarge and darken our posts each and every time until they figure out how to make the font large enough for us to see without resorting to a magnifying glass......


----------



## Izzy48

The more I see his bags the more I realize what good quality he has available for the money. Did you see his sale for his standard bags? Incredible deals. Beautiful bags.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> The more I see his bags the more I realize what good quality he has available for the money. Did you see his sale for his standard bags? Incredible deals. Beautiful bags.


Who's bags?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Who's bags?


Massaccesi bags


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Who's bags?


Massaccesi bags


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Massaccesi bags


yes...they are beautiful!
I am going to have to look at the website


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I am getting a little more comfortable with it...but they really need to do something about the font.
> 
> BTW Meg.  you and look fabulous in your new avatar!!!  (Mischa looks really cute too.  How is he feeling?)


Thanks, Oreo. I think Misha is okay. He has to go for a chest x-ray, full thyroid panel and then another ultrasound in a couple of weeks. I will know more then. He seems to feel okay but he does have a cough every once in awhile.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> FYI   this is what I posted in the TPF forum:
> *The PurseForum Revamped. An Introduction.  *
> 
> *I do hope that the font customizations comes soon. I am sure I speak for a lot of the over 50 crowd when I say that the grey color and narrow lettering really is wreaking havoc on our eyes.
> I really do appreciate all the work that went into this enormous undertaking. I can understand "keeping up with the Joneses" when it comes to website development, but I am a bit old-school when I say *"If it ain't broke, don't fix it"*.*


That was my feeling too. I am sure that we will all get comfortable with the new site in a few weeks. I have run across a lot of ladies in their 40's and beyond here. I am liking that the font is bigger again. I don't have problems with anything close up it is distance that is a problem for me but I find that it's still nicer to have larger font.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> That was my feeling too. I am sure that we will all get comfortable with the new site in a few weeks. I have run across a lot of ladies in their 40's and beyond here. I am liking that the font is bigger again. I don't have problems with anything close up it is distance that is a problem for me but I find that it's still nicer to have larger font.


Yes....it's a bit better since the font is  little bigger.....it could be darkened from grey to black, that will make a huge difference also.   (I changed the font to black for this...and I upped the size to 5.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Oreo. I think Misha is okay. He has to go for a chest x-ray, full thyroid panel and then another ultrasound in a couple of weeks. I will know more then. He seems to feel okay but he does have a cough every once in awhile.


I hope Misha excuses my incorrect spelling of his name in the previous post.  My bad....
My sheltie has a bad cough in the morning...the vet said it is probably due to age and the fact that his teeth really need to be cleaned again (had it done last year) and the tartar forms bad saliva that he is swallowing and coughing up.  Right now I don't have the extra funds needed to have his teeth cleaned.  Hopefully by the end of the month.  I am going to try to sell a few things on ebay to pay for it.  Such is life............


----------



## ElainePG

I've been carrying my Bal City all week. I always forget how much I love this bag... especially since I replaced the leather strap with a wide fabric one from Mautto. And now that Fendi is selling fancy replacement straps for their bags (for a *lot* more money, I might add!) I feel very on-trend with mine!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my Bal City all week. I always forget how much I love this bag... especially since I replaced the leather strap with a wide fabric one from Mautto. And now that Fendi is selling fancy replacement straps for their bags (for a *lot* more money, I might add!) I feel very on-trend with mine!
> View attachment 3384178


It's a beauty, Elaine...wear it proudly!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> It's a beauty, Elaine...wear it proudly!!!


Thank you, oreo! The Hubster bought it for me as a b'day present the year before last, so it has an extra-special meaning. [we really need a *heart* emoticon to end sentences like this, don't we???]


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, oreo! The Hubster bought it for me as a b'day present the year before last, so it has an extra-special meaning. [we really need a *heart* emoticon to end sentences like this, don't we???]


Hey sweetie, I don't know about your computer, but this new system lets me use my emos from my tablet keyboard now, so I have all kinds of different ones to use now ❤❤


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hey sweetie, I don't know about your computer, but this new system lets me use my emos from my tablet keyboard now, so I have all kinds of different ones to use now ❤❤


That's good to know, but I'm using my laptop and (as far as I know) I don't have any emoticons lurking on my MacBook keyboard! (So I just copied yours!!! ❤❤)


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, oreo! The Hubster bought it for me as a b'day present the year before last, so it has an extra-special meaning. [we really need a *heart* emoticon to end sentences like this, don't we???]


Hey sweetie, I don't know about your computer, but this new system lets me use my emos from my tablet keyboard now, so I have all kinds of different ones to use now ❤❤


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hey sweetie, I don't know about your computer, but this new system lets me use my emos from my tablet keyboard now, so I have all kinds of different ones to use now ❤❤


No worries... there are now a JILLION smilies we can use! They are all here: http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies

All the old ones, and tons of new ones, too!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my Bal City all week. I always forget how much I love this bag... especially since I replaced the leather strap with a wide fabric one from Mautto. And now that Fendi is selling fancy replacement straps for their bags (for a *lot* more money, I might add!) I feel very on-trend with mine!
> View attachment 3384178



It's gorgeous Elaine, I remember when you got it


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my Bal City all week. I always forget how much I love this bag... especially since I replaced the leather strap with a wide fabric one from Mautto. And now that Fendi is selling fancy replacement straps for their bags (for a *lot* more money, I might add!) I feel very on-trend with mine!
> View attachment 3384178



Love the strap with your bright and cheerful Bal! I have seen the Fendi straps and I like them but I refuse to pay so much for a strap!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, oreo! The Hubster bought it for me as a b'day present the year before last, so it has an extra-special meaning. [we really need a *heart* emoticon to end sentences like this, don't we???]


Yes....I remember when you got it!!!

Hey...it seems that they finally fixed the font.....it's BLACK, not grey!!!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I hope Misha excuses my incorrect spelling of his name in the previous post.  My bad....
> My sheltie has a bad cough in the morning...the vet said it is probably due to age and the fact that his teeth really need to be cleaned again (had it done last year) and the tartar forms bad saliva that he is swallowing and coughing up.  Right now I don't have the extra funds needed to have his teeth cleaned.  Hopefully by the end of the month.  I am going to try to sell a few things on ebay to pay for it.  Such is life............


I will have his teeth checked while he is under for his ultrasound. He had extensive dental work done when they found the tumor in his thyroid last year. He probably is due for a cleaning. I am hoping that it is just allergies. I hope that your baby is able to have his teeth cleaned and that he feels better. I would sell whatever I had to in order to take care of the babies. It's only stuff. I have had to do that in the past and it was well worth it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> No worries... there are now a JILLION smilies we can use! They are all here: http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies
> 
> All the old ones, and tons of new ones, too!


Will have to check it out.


ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my Bal City all week. I always forget how much I love this bag... especially since I replaced the leather strap with a wide fabric one from Mautto. And now that Fendi is selling fancy replacement straps for their bags (for a *lot* more money, I might add!) I feel very on-trend with mine!
> View attachment 3384178


I love this bag and it looks great with the strap. Very summery. It's super hot here and tomorrow is supposed to hit 105 so probably even hotter. I hate the heat and it is playing havoc with my allergies. So I am going to stay in and explore the new pf.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I will have his teeth checked while he is under for his ultrasound. He had extensive dental work done when they found the tumor in his thyroid last year. He probably is due for a cleaning. I am hoping that it is just allergies. I hope that your baby is able to have his teeth cleaned and that he feels better. I would sell whatever I had to in order to take care of the babies. It's only stuff. I have had to do that in the past and it was well worth it.


I'm doing whatever I have to do to take care of my furbaby.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I'm doing whatever I have to do to take care of my furbaby.


I know you are. We are good mamas.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love this bag and it looks great with the strap. Very summery. It's super hot here and tomorrow is supposed to hit 105 so probably even hotter. I hate the heat and it is playing havoc with my allergies. So I am going to stay in and explore the new pf.


Thank you, meg. I do tend to carry it when the sun comes out.  Yikes... 105 is hot, hot, HOTTTT!!! We're finally getting sunshine and some warmth up here (mid-70s, after a grey & chilly May and most of June) but nothing like what you're getting 5 hours down the coast from us!  I think after you play with tPF for a while, you're going to like it. I spent a couple of hours with it last night, and it's flowing much more easily now. They put a lot of thought into the design, and there are some subtle things that I'm really appreciating now that I'm over the initial shock. 


Cilifene said:


> It's gorgeous Elaine, I remember when you got it


I had a feeling you would, cilifene!  Remember I was determined not to carry it until my actual birthday, even though I got it in June, and my birthday wasn't until the end of December? And then everyone jumped on me until I changed my mind? 



Izzy48 said:


> Love the strap with your bright and cheerful Bal! I have seen the Fendi straps and I like them but I refuse to pay so much for a strap!


Thank you, izzy. The strap is so comfortable, it makes carrying the bag a real pleasure! I agree with you about the Fendi straps... sooooo pretty, but nearly the cost of a whole entire handbag!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I'm doing whatever I have to do to take care of my furbaby.





megt10 said:


> I know you are. We are good mamas.



You both are terrific mamas!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You both are terrific mamas!


Thanks.


----------



## Izzy48

My daughter and I were out for a short shopping trip and we found this blouse. This is cute, cool in hot weather and appropriate for this group. I am thinking of going back to purchase.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, meg. I do tend to carry it when the sun comes out.  Yikes... 105 is hot, hot, HOTTTT!!! We're finally getting sunshine and some warmth up here (mid-70s, after a grey & chilly May and most of June) but nothing like what you're getting 5 hours down the coast from us!  I think after you play with tPF for a while, you're going to like it. I spent a couple of hours with it last night, and it's flowing much more easily now. They put a lot of thought into the design, and there are some subtle things that I'm really appreciating now that I'm over the initial shock.
> 
> I had a feeling you would, cilifene!  Remember I was determined not to carry it until my actual birthday, even though I got it in June, and my birthday wasn't until the end of December? And then everyone jumped on me until I changed my mind?
> 
> 
> Thank you, izzy. The strap is so comfortable, it makes carrying the bag a real pleasure! I agree with you about the Fendi straps... sooooo pretty, but nearly the cost of a whole entire handbag!


Yeah, it is way too hot and my allergies are just the worst. I have that fuzzy head feeling so I am just going through my old pictures and cleaning up my computer.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My daughter and I were out for a short shopping trip and we found this blouse. This is cute, cool in hot weather and appropriate for this group. I am thinking of going back to purchase.
> View attachment 3385146


Oh, izzy, that is absolutely *darling*! I wish it came in a version with longer sleeves... I'm at the point where I no longer want the world to see my upper arms.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> My daughter and I were out for a short shopping trip and we found this blouse. This is cute, cool in hot weather and appropriate for this group. I am thinking of going back to purchase.
> View attachment 3385146


Love this. Where did you see it?


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Love this. Where did you see it?


Meg, it is at a local Dillards but the brand is in multiple stores. So cute and the funny thing is we could look at the bags on the blouse and tell anyone what brand they are!!!! The brand is Karen Kane and it retails for $112.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, it is at a local Dillards but the brand is in multiple stores. So cute and the funny thing is we could look at the bags on the blouse and tell anyone what brand they are!!!! The brand is Karen Kane and it retails for $112.


Thanks, I am going to look for it.


----------



## ElainePG

I found the blouse at Nordstrom for $108: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/karen-k...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=PRINT
It is really adorable!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I found the blouse at Nordstrom for $108: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/karen-k...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=PRINT
> It is really adorable!


I found it too. It doesn't look bra friendly, though. I have Nordstrom notes so I could order it for free and if it doesn't work then have my account credited. That's the best thing about Nordstrom notes.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I found it too. It doesn't look bra friendly, though. I have Nordstrom notes so I could order it for free and *if it doesn't work then have my account credited*. That's the best thing about Nordstrom notes.


You can *do* that??? I had no idea!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You can *do* that??? I had no idea!


Yes, you can. They will put the note back on your charge card instead of issuing you another note. So you can actually pay down your cc bill that way.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I found it too. It doesn't look bra friendly, though. I have Nordstrom notes so I could order it for free and if it doesn't work then have my account credited. That's the best thing about Nordstrom notes.


M


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> M



Meg and Elaine, I think it is one of those tops where one can wear a pretty bra with great looking shoulder straps which may show making the bra straps part of the fashion. My daughter bought another top which does exactly the same and I think it looks great.


----------



## megt10

I'm going to have to take a look at it. Sure is cute. Though I'm trying not to buy much. Tanks are always a must for me. It is just too hot here. I don't care what my arms look like. Well I do but not to the point that im going to be uncomfortable to keep them covered. 

I spent a good portion of my day cleaning out old pictures from my computer. I had/ have so many with all these bags and shoes I no longer own because they just don't work for me anymore. Kinda hard to look at pictures from just 5 years ago. I can see how much I have changed starting when I had all those health issues and then menopause.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Meg and Elaine, I think it is one of those tops where one can wear a pretty bra with great looking shoulder straps which may show making the bra straps part of the fashion. My daughter bought another top which does exactly the same and I think it looks great.



It's very cute, but I'd wear a bra made for that cut.  I see mostly young women wearing them with straps showing, but I really don't like that look.  Bra straps aren't supposed to show...maybe one of those t-back bras instead...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yeah, it is way too hot and my allergies are just the worst. I have that fuzzy head feeling so I am just going through my old pictures and cleaning up my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385149


This pic is fun - I actually started doing a little Pilates two months ago, but not doing it when it too hot ...


ElainePG said:


> I had a feeling you would, cilifene!  *Remember I was determined not to carry it until my actual birthday, even though I got it in June, and my birthday wasn't until the end of December? And then everyone jumped on me until I changed my mind? *
> 
> 
> Thank you, izzy. The strap is so comfortable, it makes carrying the bag a real pleasure! I agree with you about the Fendi straps... sooooo pretty, but nearly the cost of a whole entire handbag!



Yes!!! I do remember


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My daughter and I were out for a short shopping trip and we found this blouse. This is cute, cool in hot weather and appropriate for this group. I am thinking of going back to purchase.
> View attachment 3385146


Super cute, Izzy! You have several bags that match the print!


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> It's very cute, but I'd wear a bra made for that cut.  I see mostly young women wearing them with straps showing, but I really don't like that look.  Bra straps aren't supposed to show...maybe one of those t-back bras instead...


I can't find any t-back bras that are comfortable. The ones that I have tried hit a pressure point that causes my neck to hurt. Same thing with halter tops and dresses. I just can't do them anymore. I have the same problems with some crossbody bags as well. If the strap rests at a certain spot I just can't wear it. Oh, the joys of getting older. On the up side, I now recognize that this is a problem and am a lot more careful when making a purchase.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I can't find any t-back bras that are comfortable. The ones that I have tried hit a pressure point that causes my neck to hurt. Same thing with halter tops and dresses. I just can't do them anymore. I have the same problems with some crossbody bags as well. If the strap rests at a certain spot I just can't wear it. Oh, the joys of getting older. On the up side, I now recognize that this is a problem and am a lot more careful when making a purchase.


Hi Meg...instead of T back bras, I went back to a brand that I used to wear, Wacoal for sleeveless tops that are cut higher on the shoulder where you don't want your bra straps to show. They make a few bras that are NOT t back, per se, but the straps come closer together on the back than a regular bra, and much more comfortable than the t back....look at style #65547 and 855247 for example...look at the pictures of the back view.....worth a try when you're out shopping....


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Hi Meg...instead of T back bras, I went back to a brand that I used to wear, Wacoal for sleeveless tops that are cut higher on the shoulder where you don't want your bra straps to show. They make a few bras that are NOT t back, per se, but the straps come closer together on the back than a regular bra, and much more comfortable than the t back....look at style #65547 and 855247 for example...look at the pictures of the back view.....worth a try when you're out shopping....


Okay, I am looking at them. They look like they would work if I had a bigger bust. I don't see any 36b. I need to get some new bras I will keep looking for something like this. I am not a fan of my bra straps showing either, though if they do once I am out I just don't worry about it.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Okay, I am looking at them. They look like they would work if I had a bigger bust. I don't see any 36b. I need to get some new bras I will keep looking for something like this. I am not a fan of my bra straps showing either, though if they do once I am out I just don't worry about it.


Wacoal makes other styles with the same straps I think.  Best bet is going into Nordstroms or Saks and check them out when you have a chance.  I love that they don't slip off my shoulders or show on a sleeveless top or tank  that's cut higher on the shoulder.


----------



## chessmont

megt10 said:


> I found it too. It doesn't look bra friendly, though. I have Nordstrom notes so I could order it for free and if it doesn't work then have my account credited. That's the best thing about Nordstrom notes.



How does that work?  I never had that happen?  They just return the amount I spent.  Do you have to ask for something special?  Or is it doing it automatically and I never realized it?


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Wacoal makes other styles with the same straps I think.  Best bet is going into Nordstroms or Saks and check them out when you have a chance.  I love that they don't slip off my shoulders or show on a sleeveless top or tank  that's cut higher on the shoulder.


I am getting an unexpected trip to the mall tomorrow, first time in months. I will check them out!


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> How does that work?  I never had that happen?  They just return the amount I spent.  Do you have to ask for something special?  Or is it doing it automatically and I never realized it?


They just do it automatically. If you paid with a Nordstrom note and then return what you bought they just credit your card for amount instead of issuing you another note to use. So in essence, you get cash back toward other purchases.


----------



## Izzy48

I have made my first LV purchase for the Croisette, a wallet and and a key/coin holder. The bag had a couple of marks inside and I was going to return it but I seem to have been able to remove them. Not decided yet but it's a lovely small bag and the wallet and key/coin purse are nice as well.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I am getting an unexpected trip to the mall tomorrow, first time in months. I will check them out!


Enjoy!!!   btw.....how is your MIL doing?


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Enjoy!!!   btw.....how is your MIL doing?


She is doing so much better. She is back to where she was before the fall. Though from now on, I am going to make sure that there is someone at the house if I am going to be gone for longer than an hour. She insists that she is fine but I am not taking chances and it isn't worth worrying when I am not home. 


Izzy48 said:


> I have made my first LV purchase for the Croisette, a wallet and and a key/coin holder. The bag had a couple of marks inside and I was going to return it but I seem to have been able to remove them. Not decided yet but it's a lovely small bag and the wallet and key/coin purse are nice as well.


I love the bag. Congratulations Izzy. I think that you will find it very useful and such a lightweight bag.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> She is doing so much better. She is back to where she was before the fall. Though from now on, I am going to make sure that there is someone at the house if I am going to be gone for longer than an hour. She insists that she is fine but I am not taking chances and it isn't worth worrying when I am not home..


I'm so glad to hear that she is doing better. I'm sure it takes some of the stress off your shoulders!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I'm so glad to hear that she is doing better. I'm sure it takes some of the stress off your shoulders!


It really does, she can do a lot more for herself. I was worried she might not get back to this point.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It really does, she can do a lot more for herself. I was worried she might not get back to this point.


I'm so glad to hear it, Meg. You must be so relieved.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have made my first LV purchase for the Croisette, a wallet and and a key/coin holder. The bag had a couple of marks inside and I was going to return it but I seem to have been able to remove them. Not decided yet but it's a lovely small bag and the wallet and key/coin purse are nice as well.


The Croisette is gorgeous, izzy. What are the dimensions? I went on the LV website but can't find the information. And what is that checked pattern called?


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> The Croisette is gorgeous, izzy. What are the dimensions? I went on the LV website but can't find the information. And what is that checked pattern called?



It is the Damier Azur and the dimensions are small. I will put the link up for you so you can see the bag online. It has been a struggle to even buy one as it is a new bag and popular with the LV people.
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/croisette-damier-azur-013337
If this link doesn't work go to the LV site and click on handbags and then all others or something like that. It will be the bottom selection in the sub menu. Even though it is small it holds all necessary items.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I have made my first LV purchase for the Croisette, a wallet and and a key/coin holder. The bag had a couple of marks inside and I was going to return it but I seem to have been able to remove them. Not decided yet but it's a lovely small bag and the wallet and key/coin purse are nice as well.



Gorgeous LV's Izzy! I think barbee got the same  a while ago ...?


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to Meg, Elaine and Cilifene!  I am not certain barbee purchased this bag but if she did I know she will like it. For some reason I thought she purchased the couchette metis which I think is a fabulous bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> I have made my first LV purchase for the Croisette, a wallet and and a key/coin holder. The bag had a couple of marks inside and I was going to return it but I seem to have been able to remove them. Not decided yet but it's a lovely small bag and the wallet and key/coin purse are nice as well.


The Croisette is such a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Trudysmom said:


> The Croisette is such a pretty bag.


I have four Speedys and I enjoy using my Damier Azur.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I have four Speedys and I enjoy using my Damier Azur.


I love the Damier Azur pattern. It's so chic, and perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to Meg, Elaine and Cilifene!  I am not certain barbee purchased this bag but if she did I know she will like it. For some reason I thought she purchased the couchette metis which I think is a fabulous bag.



Page 267 - barbee posted hers


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I have made my first LV purchase for the Croisette, a wallet and and a key/coin holder. The bag had a couple of marks inside and I was going to return it but I seem to have been able to remove them. Not decided yet but it's a lovely small bag and the wallet and key/coin purse are nice as well.


Perfect for summer, Izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

With all due respect to Marie Kondo, sometimes decluttering can lead to making a purchase. Today I went through all my (numerous!) SLGs, and was happily packing them up for the Discovery Shop (cancer society... my favorite local thrift shop). When I was done, I was left with an MJ and a Mulberry continental wallet, a Prada trifold wallet, and some pouches. But with all the clutter cleared away I was finally able to see what my SLG wardrobe was missing: a really good *small* wallet to carry in the evening. Something to hold just a credit card or two, my driver's license, my insurance card, a few bills, and a few coins.

Time to shop!!!  Fortunately I remembered the Mulberry sale, and I scored this little beauty at 30% off: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/family/tree/tree-zip-around-purse-fiery-sprtiz-small-classic-grain My rationalizations for buying a semi-high-end wallet (are you ready for this?) were: (1) the color is tdf, and it's being discontinued; (2) Mulberry classic grain leather lasts forever; and (3) this style wallet, with the little metal tree on it and the classic grain leather, is no longer available in the new season.

*Well*! If you put it *that* way, I kinda sorta *had* to buy it... wouldn't you say?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to Meg, Elaine and Cilifene!  I am not certain barbee purchased this bag but if she did I know she will like it. For some reason I thought she purchased the couchette metis which I think is a fabulous bag.


----------



## barbee

This is my first post on the new site, so whew!  I had to log in to the site, and now hopefully have the idea of what to do.
Croisette:  Yes, I have this bag, and it was very difficult to get, as it was not on LV's web site at that time.  I am enjoying it, although it is small.  I also have the Pochette Metis, which is a little larger--both great bags.  
As far as bags on my vacation:  Longchamp was great for the plane.  The fact that it has a zipper, I did not have to worry things would slip out when it was under the seat.  But, once there, I only used it a few times. It was great for loading up with delicate souvenirs on the flights home. Holding an umbrella(yes, rain on and off) plus getting the phone out to take pics is not easy.  So I mostly used my Sophie Hulme small crossbody, which was wonderful.  The phone can slip in and out of it as needed.  There is something to be said being "hands free", but yet having the handbag right there in front of you for wallet, etc.  Used the Pochette Metis also, with the same good results.  At night, I finally used my new Gucci Disco bag I had bought in the sale.  Loved it!  I am now of the mindset "small is better."  I don't work, so don't have the need to throw everything in a large tote.  In talking with DD, she is the opposite, due to a work life.
I am keeping the Gucci like yours, Izzy(can't even remember it's name!) as I was not sure, but looked it over last night, and it is beautiful(especially with 40% off!)  This is the one with the long tassels, or fringe(again, can't remember--I'm just so tired from jet lag.)
Now it's time to sell 2 more bags on ebay.  I just covered the price of the 2 Guccis with recent sales on ebay!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> With all due respect to Marie Kondo, sometimes decluttering can lead to making a purchase. Today I went through all my (numerous!) SLGs, and was happily packing them up for the Discovery Shop (cancer society... my favorite local thrift shop). When I was done, I was left with an MJ and a Mulberry continental wallet, a Prada trifold wallet, and some pouches. But with all the clutter cleared away I was finally able to see what my SLG wardrobe was missing: a really good *small* wallet to carry in the evening. Something to hold just a credit card or two, my driver's license, my insurance card, a few bills, and a few coins.
> 
> Time to shop!!!  Fortunately I remembered the Mulberry sale, and I scored this little beauty at 30% off: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/family/tree/tree-zip-around-purse-fiery-sprtiz-small-classic-grain My rationalizations for buying a semi-high-end wallet (are you ready for this?) were: (1) the color is tdf, and it's being discontinued; (2) Mulberry classic grain leather lasts forever; and (3) this style wallet, with the little metal tree on it and the classic grain leather, is no longer available in the new season.
> 
> *Well*! If you put it *that* way, I kinda sorta *had* to buy it... wouldn't you say?


I love it. I don't mind buying something that I will use after getting rid of a ton of things I won't. What a great place to send your items Elaine.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> This is my first post on the new site, so whew!  I had to log in to the site, and now hopefully have the idea of what to do.
> Croisette:  Yes, I have this bag, and it was very difficult to get, as it was not on LV's web site at that time.  I am enjoying it, although it is small.  I also have the Pochette Metis, which is a little larger--both great bags.
> As far as bags on my vacation:  Longchamp was great for the plane.  The fact that it has a zipper, I did not have to worry things would slip out when it was under the seat.  But, once there, I only used it a few times. It was great for loading up with delicate souvenirs on the flights home. Holding an umbrella(yes, rain on and off) plus getting the phone out to take pics is not easy.  So I mostly used my Sophie Hulme small crossbody, which was wonderful.  The phone can slip in and out of it as needed.  There is something to be said being "hands free", but yet having the handbag right there in front of you for wallet, etc.  Used the Pochette Metis also, with the same good results.  At night, I finally used my new Gucci Disco bag I had bought in the sale.  Loved it!  I am now of the mindset "small is better."  I don't work, so don't have the need to throw everything in a large tote.  In talking with DD, she is the opposite, due to a work life.
> I am keeping the Gucci like yours, Izzy(can't even remember it's name!) as I was not sure, but looked it over last night, and it is beautiful(especially with 40% off!)  This is the one with the long tassels, or fringe(again, can't remember--I'm just so tired from jet lag.)
> Now it's time to sell 2 more bags on ebay.  I just covered the price of the 2 Guccis with recent sales on ebay!


I am still not doing very well with the new format. To me, it doesn't feel as user-friendly hence I haven't been here much. I agree about smaller being better for the most part. Of my larger bags, they are lightweight. I try and carry as little as possible. How great that you were able to sell some bags to fund new purchases.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> This is my first post on the new site, so whew!  I had to log in to the site, and now hopefully have the idea of what to do.
> Croisette:  Yes, I have this bag, and it was very difficult to get, as it was not on LV's web site at that time.  I am enjoying it, although it is small.  I also have the Pochette Metis, which is a little larger--both great bags.
> As far as bags on my vacation:  Longchamp was great for the plane.  The fact that it has a zipper, I did not have to worry things would slip out when it was under the seat.  But, once there, I only used it a few times. It was great for loading up with delicate souvenirs on the flights home. Holding an umbrella(yes, rain on and off) plus getting the phone out to take pics is not easy.  So I mostly used my Sophie Hulme small crossbody, which was wonderful.  The phone can slip in and out of it as needed.  There is something to be said being "hands free", but yet having the handbag right there in front of you for wallet, etc.  Used the Pochette Metis also, with the same good results.  At night, I finally used my new Gucci Disco bag I had bought in the sale.  Loved it!  I am now of the mindset "small is better."  I don't work, so don't have the need to throw everything in a large tote.  In talking with DD, she is the opposite, due to a work life.
> I am keeping the Gucci like yours, Izzy(can't even remember it's name!) as I was not sure, but looked it over last night, and it is beautiful(especially with 40% off!)  This is the one with the long tassels, or fringe(again, can't remember--I'm just so tired from jet lag.)
> Now it's time to sell 2 more bags on ebay.  I just covered the price of the 2 Guccis with recent sales on ebay!


Welcome back, barbee! I'm sorry you had rain on your vacation, but it sounds like you managed to have a great time anyway. You've put your finger on why I love smallish crossbody bags. They are just so convenient! I was just at the market this morning with my Bal Town bag, which has a long strap for cross body wear, and it was just so convenient to have my iPhone out (with my marketing list on it) and push the cart, and not have to worry about my bag slipping off my shoulder.
What kinds of "delicate souvenirs" did you buy on your trip????


----------



## oreo713

ok....What's with the* LIKES* box?  I feel like I'm on* FACEBOOK* and feeling unloved (or un*LIKE*d as the case may be) if I have a low number.  This is one new feature of *TPF* that I could live without.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> ok....What's with the* LIKES* box?  I feel like I'm on* FACEBOOK* and feeling unloved (or un*LIKE*d as the case may be) if I have a low number.  This is one new feature of *TPF* that I could live without.


I will send you LIKES for every post!!! We love you!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I will send you LIKES for every post!!! We love you!!!


Me, too!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Me, too!


Likes for everyone


----------



## megt10

I had a great day yesterday at Hermes. While I'm still waiting for my SO I was offered a Kelly Cut in Capucine. So another of my bags needs to go to consignment. The color compared to my Rouge VIF B.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3390260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great day yesterday at Hermes. While I'm still waiting for my SO I was offered a Kelly Cut in Capucine. So another of my bags needs to go to consignment. The color compared to my Rouge VIF B.


Tell us about the Kelly Cut! It's a beauty! Is it a clutch bag? Color is FAB!!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Tell us about the Kelly Cut! It's a beauty! Is it a clutch bag? Color is FAB!!!!





ElainePG said:


> Tell us about the Kelly Cut! It's a beauty! Is it a clutch bag? Color is FAB!!!!


Thanks, Elaine. It is a clutch. I wanted the pouchette that is taller and not as wide but any of these are hard to come by, so I could not pass it up. I'm going to use her next week when we go to the theater. It holds a small wallet, phone, keys and lipstick comfortably. The color is sort of an orange red with a bit of pink in it.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I will send you LIKES for every post!!! We love you!!!





ElainePG said:


> Me, too!





megt10 said:


> Likes for everyone



*You girls are so special.....LIKES for ALL!!!*


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3390260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great day yesterday at Hermes. While I'm still waiting for my SO I was offered a Kelly Cut in Capucine. So another of my bags needs to go to consignment. The color compared to my Rouge VIF B.


omg....stunning bags!!!  Wear them in the best of health!!!
I'm especially loving the ostrich!!!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> omg....stunning bags!!!  Wear them in the best of health!!!


Thank you! More likes for you!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3390260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great day yesterday at Hermes. While I'm still waiting for my SO I was offered a Kelly Cut in Capucine. So another of my bags needs to go to consignment. The color compared to my Rouge VIF B.





megt10 said:


> Thank you! More likes for you!



back at  ya GF   lol


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> back at  ya GF   lol


Thank you. I'm feeling the love .


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3390260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great day yesterday at Hermes. While I'm still waiting for my SO I was offered a Kelly Cut in Capucine. So another of my bags needs to go to consignment. The color compared to my Rouge VIF B.


Rough Vif is my favorite Hermes color...the best red!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Rough Vif is my favorite Hermes color...the best red!


Thank you SQ! More likes for you!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> This is my first post on the new site, so whew!  I had to log in to the site, and now hopefully have the idea of what to do.
> Croisette:  Yes, I have this bag, and it was very difficult to get, as it was not on LV's web site at that time.  I am enjoying it, although it is small.  I also have the Pochette Metis, which is a little larger--both great bags.
> As far as bags on my vacation:  Longchamp was great for the plane.  The fact that it has a zipper, I did not have to worry things would slip out when it was under the seat.  But, once there, I only used it a few times. It was great for loading up with delicate souvenirs on the flights home. Holding an umbrella(yes, rain on and off) plus getting the phone out to take pics is not easy.  So I mostly used my Sophie Hulme small crossbody, which was wonderful.  The phone can slip in and out of it as needed.  There is something to be said being "hands free", but yet having the handbag right there in front of you for wallet, etc.  Used the Pochette Metis also, with the same good results.  At night, I finally used my new Gucci Disco bag I had bought in the sale.  Loved it!  I am now of the mindset "small is better."  I don't work, so don't have the need to throw everything in a large tote.  In talking with DD, she is the opposite, due to a work life.
> I am keeping the Gucci like yours, Izzy(can't even remember it's name!) as I was not sure, but looked it over last night, and it is beautiful(especially with 40% off!)  This is the one with the long tassels, or fringe(again, can't remember--I'm just so tired from jet lag.)
> Now it's time to sell 2 more bags on ebay.  I just covered the price of the 2 Guccis with recent sales on ebay!




I must have missed your post when you shared your Croisette. I agree it's small but I bought it for only certain occasions when I need to carry very little. I purchased a Rogue 25 in chalk and that is my summer bag and it holds all I need without weight being an issue. I really do like both bags. However, after reading a lot of posts from LV people I am a little concerned over the quality of the coated canvas. I know just under $1600.00 isn't huge but for that one should expect quite good quality. I guess I will wait and see.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3390260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great day yesterday at Hermes. While I'm still waiting for my SO I was offered a Kelly Cut in Capucine. So another of my bags needs to go to consignment. The color compared to my Rouge VIF B.


Beautiful, both are!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I have four Speedys and I enjoy using my Damier Azur.





Thanks Trudys, have you had your damier azur long enough to see how it wears? Do you enjoy your Speedys?


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I must have missed your post when you shared your Croisette. I agree it's small but I bought it for only certain occasions when I need to carry very little. I purchased a Rogue 25 in chalk and that is my summer bag and it holds all I need without weight being an issue. I really do like both bags. However, after reading a lot of posts from LV people I am a little concerned over the quality of the coated canvas. I know just under $1600.00 isn't huge but for that one should expect quite good quality. I guess I will wait and see.


I have never had an issue with the coated canvas. I have found these bags to be very durable.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful, both are!


Thanks, Izzy. I am very happy happy about the bag. I now just need to let a few more go.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Lagoon Kelly to the mall last week.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lagoon Kelly to the mall last week.
> View attachment 3390635


You are looking fab-u-lous Meg!!!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> You are looking fab-u-lous Meg!!!


Thank you, Oreo. I am trying to get back in shape but it is a slow process.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Oreo. I am trying to get back in shape but it is a slow process.


It gets more difficult as we age, unfortunately.
You always look great.  Your face is absolutely glowing!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lagoon Kelly to the mall last week.
> View attachment 3390635


You look terrific, Meg! That is a wonderful outfit. Love the match of H shawl & H bag... perfection!


----------



## oreo713

Elaine....I've been meaning to ask you....have you been feeling better lately?  How is the PT going?


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> It gets more difficult as we age, unfortunately.
> You always look great.  Your face is absolutely glowing!


I am finding it quite frustrating. You are very kind.


ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, Meg! That is a wonderful outfit. Love the match of H shawl & H bag... perfection!


Thank you, Elaine.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine....I've been meaning to ask you....have you been feeling better lately?  How is the PT going?


Nice of you to ask, dear. I've very nearly graduated from PT. I have one more appointment in a month, just to be sure I'm not having any problems with my home exercise program. I'm not 100%, but I can definitely see a huge improvement even in the last month. It hasn't quite been 6 months since the surgery, and apparently 6 months is one of the major landmarks (12 months is the other one). So I'd say I'm right on schedule. I still do exercises at home, but my physical therapist has cut me back to every OTHER day, which is very nice.

In retrospect it was a much harder surgery than I thought it would be, but since I was in so much pain, and needing to get around with a walker or a cane, I really didn't have any choice. Now I'm mostly pain-free and I'm able to walk for a couple of hours at a stretch, so it was definitely worth all the suffering. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Trudysmom

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Trudys, have you had your damier azur long enough to see how it wears? Do you enjoy your Speedys?


I love my Speedy bags and also my Gucci top handle satchel. I wore my Gucci yesterday. Here are the Speedy's also. I have had the Azur for a few months.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Nice of you to ask, dear. I've very nearly graduated from PT. I have one more appointment in a month, just to be sure I'm not having any problems with my home exercise program. I'm not 100%, but I can definitely see a huge improvement even in the last month. It hasn't quite been 6 months since the surgery, and apparently 6 months is one of the major landmarks (12 months is the other one). So I'd say I'm right on schedule. I still do exercises at home, but my physical therapist has cut me back to every OTHER day, which is very nice.
> 
> In retrospect it was a much harder surgery than I thought it would be, but since I was in so much pain, and needing to get around with a walker or a cane, I really didn't have any choice. Now I'm mostly pain-free and I'm able to walk for a couple of hours at a stretch, so it was definitely worth all the suffering. Thanks for asking!


That is wonderful that you are mostly pain-free. I am still having some weird kind of hip pain. I had it a few years ago in my right hip and now it seems to be in my left. I am finding stairs difficult atm. It's so strange it came out of nowhere. Doesn't hurt except when I make the wrong movement.


----------



## megt10

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Speedy bags and also my Gucci top handle satchel. I wore my Gucci yesterday. Here are the Speedy's also. I have had the Azur for a few months.


They are all fabulous! Love the charms.


----------



## Trudysmom

megt10 said:


> They are all fabulous! Love the charms.


Thank you. I have collected many charms.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Nice of you to ask, dear. I've very nearly graduated from PT. I have one more appointment in a month, just to be sure I'm not having any problems with my home exercise program. I'm not 100%, but I can definitely see a huge improvement even in the last month. It hasn't quite been 6 months since the surgery, and apparently 6 months is one of the major landmarks (12 months is the other one). So I'd say I'm right on schedule. I still do exercises at home, but my physical therapist has cut me back to every OTHER day, which is very nice.
> 
> In retrospect it was a much harder surgery than I thought it would be, but since I was in so much pain, and needing to get around with a walker or a cane, I really didn't have any choice. Now I'm mostly pain-free and I'm able to walk for a couple of hours at a stretch, so it was definitely worth all the suffering. Thanks for asking!



That's wonderful news, Elaine.  I'm sure you are happy that you can get around with little pain especially now that its summer. TThe warmer weather and sunshine will probably have a positive effect on your recovery!


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Speedy bags and also my Gucci top handle satchel. I wore my Gucci yesterday. Here are the Speedy's also. I have had the Azur for a few months.


What gorgeous bags, trudys! The last LV (with the little cherries on it, if that's what they are???) is especially gorgeous! So cute with the pom pom charm!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That is wonderful that you are mostly pain-free. I am still having some weird kind of hip pain. I had it a few years ago in my right hip and now it seems to be in my left. I am finding stairs difficult atm. It's so strange it came out of nowhere. Doesn't hurt except when I make the wrong movement.


Hip pain sounds like no fun at all, especially in a house with stairs. And you have to climb stairs every time you want to get dressed... bummer! Have you been to the doctor to see about an x-ray, &/or a cortisone injection?


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> What gorgeous bags, trudys! The last LV (with the little cherries on it, if that's what they are???) is especially gorgeous! So cute with the pom pom charm!


Thank you. That Cerises collection is from 2005 I think. The date is in the bag.  I have these from the Cerises collection also. The pocket agenda and pochette. I have always loved cherries. My new Kate Spade key fob is so pretty. Looks darling with the Damier Ebene print.


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. That Cerises collection is from 2005 I think. The date is in the bag.  I have these from the Cerises collection also. The pocket agenda and pochette. I have always loved cherries. My new Kate Spade key fob is so pretty. Looks darling with the Damier Ebene print.


Love that KS key fob! It's just darling, and it turns the Ebene print into a Cerises pattern!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> That is wonderful that you are mostly pain-free. I am still having some weird kind of hip pain. I had it a few years ago in my right hip and now it seems to be in my left. I am finding stairs difficult atm. It's so strange it came out of nowhere. Doesn't hurt except when I make the wrong movement.


Get thee to a doctor............


----------



## oreo713

delete post


----------



## oreo713

sorry I don't know how to just post a pic on here....


----------



## oreo713

Sorry if I'm taking up space...I am trying to figure this out.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Finally...I did it!!!
Sorry it's not a bag....it's better.  My granddaughter Lily!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Sorry if I'm taking up space...I am trying to figure this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391038
> 
> Finally...I did it!!!
> Sorry it's not a bag....it's better.  My granddaughter Lily!


Wish I could "multi-like" a post, oreo. Lily is absolutely *darling*! Such a sweet, happy smile! How old is she? 
It looks as though she's in a row of little girls, all dressed alike. Was she in a dance performance?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Wish I could "multi-like" a post, oreo. Lily is absolutely *darling*! Such a sweet, happy smile! How old is she?
> It looks as though she's in a row of little girls, all dressed alike. Was she in a dance performance?


Hi Elaine....Lily and her cousins are flower girls at a wedding as we speak!!
Lily was 3 in March...her twin (fraternal, obviously) cousins, Sydney and Delaney, are going to be two.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine....Lily and her cousins are flower girls at a wedding as we speak!!
> Lily was 3 in March...her twin (fraternal, obviously) cousins, Sydney and Delaney, are going to be two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391133


Too sweet for words!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> ok....What's with the* LIKES* box?  I feel like I'm on* FACEBOOK* and feeling unloved (or un*LIKE*d as the case may be) if I have a low number.  This is one new feature of *TPF* that I could live without.



I don't like this feature either!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3390260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great day yesterday at Hermes. While I'm still waiting for my SO I was offered a Kelly Cut in Capucine. So another of my bags needs to go to consignment. The color compared to my Rouge VIF B.



Wow, stunning Meg! congrats!


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Speedy bags and also my Gucci top handle satchel. I wore my Gucci yesterday. Here are the Speedy's also. I have had the Azur for a few months.



So lovely Speedy's Trudysmom, and very welll dressed with matching charms.....


----------



## luv2bling

ElainePG said:


> Nice of you to ask, dear. I've very nearly graduated from PT. I have one more appointment in a month, just to be sure I'm not having any problems with my home exercise program. I'm not 100%, but I can definitely see a huge improvement even in the last month. It hasn't quite been 6 months since the surgery, and apparently 6 months is one of the major landmarks (12 months is the other one). So I'd say I'm right on schedule. I still do exercises at home, but my physical therapist has cut me back to every OTHER day, which is very nice.
> 
> In retrospect it was a much harder surgery than I thought it would be, but since I was in so much pain, and needing to get around with a walker or a cane, I really didn't have any choice. Now I'm mostly pain-free and I'm able to walk for a couple of hours at a stretch, so it was definitely worth all the suffering. Thanks for asking!



Elaine - that is wonderful news!  If you aren't already - please be sure to take Vitamin D daily! Your joints will reward you for it.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lagoon Kelly to the mall last week.
> View attachment 3390635


Gorgeous color, Meg!


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. That Cerises collection is from 2005 I think. The date is in the bag.  I have these from the Cerises collection also. The pocket agenda and pochette. I have always loved cherries. My new Kate Spade key fob is so pretty. Looks darling with the Damier Ebene print.


Have always loved the Cerises collection! All the little cherries have a different expression


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine....Lily and her cousins are flower girls at a wedding as we speak!!
> Lily was 3 in March...her twin (fraternal, obviously) cousins, Sydney and Delaney, are going to be two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391133


So stinkin' cute, Oreo! I can tell they are already trendsetters with the little shoes!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous color, Meg!


Thank you.


----------



## skyqueen

Went to a birthday garden party, yesterday...gorgeous weather and view. My cheap little PL Pashli has come in so handy!
Then went out to dinner last night at our favorite restaurant. I don't know about you girls but all day, then evening events are getting harder to do...I'm pooped!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Hip pain sounds like no fun at all, especially in a house with stairs. And you have to climb stairs every time you want to get dressed... bummer! Have you been to the doctor to see about an x-ray, &/or a cortisone injection?


I have had a cortisone injection in my hip before but it didn't help. That was a couple of years ago. They did an MRI and MRA to see what was going on and didn't see anything. I could do another cortisone injection but am leery of doing it since the possible side effects of infection in the joint are very scary. If the first one helped I would probably risk it but it didn't. The next step is to go to the doctors and see what she recommends. It has been a few years since I had any problems and they came from out of the blue. I just woke up one morning and it was back. Now it is both hips, ugh. Luckily the only steps in my house are to my closet. It was painful going up but it isn't like I need to go up more than once a day.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Sorry if I'm taking up space...I am trying to figure this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391038
> 
> Finally...I did it!!!
> Sorry it's not a bag....it's better.  My granddaughter Lily!


She is beautiful!!!!! Wish I could do more than 1 like for this photo!


Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. That Cerises collection is from 2005 I think. The date is in the bag.  I have these from the Cerises collection also. The pocket agenda and pochette. I have always loved cherries. My new Kate Spade key fob is so pretty. Looks darling with the Damier Ebene print.


It's perfect!


oreo713 said:


> Get thee to a doctor............


I am going to make an appointment tomorrow. DH was not happy that I even waited a few days.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3391580
> 
> Went to a birthday garden party, yesterday...gorgeous weather and view. My cheap little PL Pashli has come in so handy!
> Then went out to dinner last night at our favorite restaurant. I don't know about you girls but all day, then evening events are getting harder to do...I'm pooped!


You look fabulous. Your new car is beautiful. I totally hear you about evening events. I am more of an afternoon kind of gal these days. I am okay if I start in the afternoon and go until the evening but not getting ready to head out at night so much anymore. If I go out at night I am usually pretty tired the next day. Maybe I just need to do more of it to build up my stamina? I don't know.


----------



## nascar fan

Cilifene said:


> I found them at this link: http://notabene.dk/en/notabene-gloria-50478
> 
> ... but it seems like only size 37 is available currently. Please check and see if it matches your size and if you can order it for shipping to your location



Cute shoes!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> She is beautiful!!!!! Wish I could do more than 1 like for this photo!
> 
> I am going to make an appointment tomorrow. DH was not happy that I even waited a few days.


Thank you ladies for your kind comments.  Yes.....my granddaughter is "stinkin' cute" if I must say so myself.  She puts a smile on everyone's face!
Hope you feel better Meg.  When I turned 60 last year....all of a sudden I got very tired.  I don't know what that's about.  The Dr's ran tests and said there's not a thing wrong with me except that I'm getting older.   Maybe I'm just bored.  I have nothing to do and nothing interests me anymore...........No friends around where I live.  I don't even want to go shopping anymore.  I don't need anything and I'm trying to save $$$.  
Sky....I love the fuschia look.............it's my favorite!!!


----------



## oreo713

nascar fan said:


> Cute shoes!


I wish I could find them in my size.....I've looked everywhere online with no luck.  I need a US size 10 or perhaps 11.  40 or 41 I guess.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind comments.  Yes.....my granddaughter is "stinkin' cute" if I must say so myself.  She puts a smile on everyone's face!
> Hope you feel better Meg.  When I turned 60 last year....all of a sudden I got very tired.  I don't know what that's about.  The Dr's ran tests and said there's not a thing wrong with me except that I'm getting older.   Maybe I'm just bored.  I have nothing to do and nothing interests me anymore...........No friends around where I live.  I don't even want to go shopping anymore.  I don't need anything and I'm trying to save $$$.
> Sky....I love the fuschia look.............it's my favorite!!!


Maybe you should try St. John's Wort. I have been mildly depressed and experiencing a lot of what you just mentioned. I find that it really does help my mood.


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Cute shoes!


So good to see you! You are way behind in the we like you category. You must post several comments to catch up with us. Afterall, we are the likable 50+ group.


----------



## ElainePG

luv2bling said:


> Elaine - that is wonderful news!  If you aren't already - please be sure to take Vitamin D daily! Your joints will reward you for it.


Thank you for the advice... I do take Vitamin D every day, as well as lots of Omega 3!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3391580
> 
> Went to a birthday garden party, yesterday...gorgeous weather and view. My cheap little PL Pashli has come in so handy!
> Then went out to dinner last night at our favorite restaurant. I don't know about you girls but all day, then evening events are getting harder to do...I'm pooped!


You look terrific, skyqueen... the entire outfit, your happy smile, and also your new car! Oh, I hear you about evening events; if I'm going out at night I can't also go out in the daytime. It's got to be one or the other. Sucks getting old(er)! But beats the alternative.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Maybe you should try St. John's Wort. I have been mildly depressed and experiencing a lot of what you just mentioned. I find that it really does help my mood.



Do you gain weight on St. John's Wort?
I feel similar to Oreo although I do have several good GFs...Thank God! We all feel the same. Misery loves company! Not as interested in the things I used to be interested in. I feel better in the summer going to the beach and more activity but in the winter I feel blah. I thought it might be seasonal disorder/depression or whatever it's called...no vitamin D. 
The only thing I've bought recently is a beautiful pair of big diamond hoops that I have enjoyed wearing but did not need!


----------



## skyqueen

I don't know what that little face is in Oreo...can't get rid of it [emoji15]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Do you gain weight on St. John's Wort?
> I feel similar to Oreo although I do have several good GFs...Thank God! We all feel the same. Misery loves company! Not as interested in the things I used to be interested in. I feel better in the summer going to the beach and more activity but in the winter I feel blah. I thought it might be seasonal disorder/depression or whatever it's called...no vitamin D.
> The only thing I've bought recently is a beautiful pair of big diamond hoops that I have enjoyed wearing but did not need!


I don't think that the St. John's Wort has contributed to my weight gain. I think it's just snacking at night. I think it has more to do with menopause than anything else. I eat what I used to be able to eat but now I gain weight. I really have noticed a difference it would be worth trying.

Pictures of your earrings? Seriously, I don't need anything but that hasn't stopped me from buying what I love. Sometimes that even makes me feel better


----------



## barbee

I am drained by this new system--I know it cannot be as difficult as it seems!  Is there a completely new way to add pictures?  Is there no "Go Advanced" anymore?
Here are a few replies to the recent posts:
Meg, love your new Hermes bags!
Skyqueen, you look lovely, as does the car.
Trudy, you are becoming the LV queen! The cherries bag charm on the bag is perfect.
Elaine, I did not buy anything big on vacation--actually spent the least amount of money I ever have.  I did buy a scarf in Budapest, and a non-pricey necklace(will post a pic when I learn how) in Farina, the shop which introduced the first eau de cologne, in ---Cologne. It was interesting, as our tour group passed the shop, as we learned about it, then my daughter pulled me back in our free time.  I had been wanting some piece of jewelry, and had hoped for a Frey Wille pendant, but the shop on the ship did not have the pattern I wanted, and although I went in the shop in Vienna, at that time I concentrated on a bracelet, which I decided against.  Next shop I ran across, another day, had me fall in love with the pendant, which I realized too late--we had "shipped out."  Anyway, Farina had a very small amount of jewelry, mostly men's tie clasps, but one necklace.  DD said it was"the one," and it was very reasonably priced.  I was told it was made by a Farina family member.  THEN, luck doubled.  DD had seen this cute--I will call it canvas/jute bag there, only one on display, and was told $59 euro.  Well, she is a miser, and would not pay that(we were told it was one of 100) as what really would she do with it?  But after buying the necklace, and some cologne, the wonderful SA gave her the bag!!!  We were happy clams.
Oreo, your granddaughter is beautiful!   It saddened me to hear you have nothing to do and nothing is interesting you. My life would be quite mundane now, with the children gone, and mostly housework to look forward to.   I play tennis 4 times per week, and I find it gets me socializing, laughing, and of course exercising, but probably mentally, the best thing is that I am with other women on a regular basis.  I would not be calling others to go to lunch regularly, so would not have the interactions I do otherwise.  I have friends who love yoga and  jazzercise, and if I could not play tennis anymore, I would look into something like that, low impact.  Reading?  I just finished a page turner while on the trip--"What She Knew," by Gilly McMillan, or "Girl on the Train" is great.  Medication?  It may be the time in your life where you need something.  Looking back, I believe my mother was depressed in her later years, but at the time I didn't realize it.  Now I think medication could have helped her.  Let us help you in any way we can.
Izzy, I have heard about issues with the LV coated canvas, but from what I read, the way the Croisette is designed, there should be no issues.  I have a LV wallet, which has regularly been stuffed in a pocket of my tennis bag, and after 3 years, it looks like new. The edges are perfect.  But who knows?  It's a case by case issue.
If I missed anyone, I'm sorry.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Do you gain weight on St. John's Wort?
> I feel similar to Oreo although I do have several good GFs...Thank God! We all feel the same. Misery loves company! Not as interested in the things I used to be interested in. I feel better in the summer going to the beach and more activity but in the winter I feel blah. I thought it might be seasonal disorder/depression or whatever it's called...no vitamin D.
> The only thing I've bought recently is a beautiful pair of big diamond hoops that I have enjoyed wearing but did not need!


I don't even bother switching my jewelry anymore....it's more hassle than it's worth.
I tried Zoloft for a while, and although I didn't put on weight from it....it made me constipated  lol
I'm not on the Zoloft anymore as I didn't see any change in my mood even though the Dr. changed the dosage a few times  I know there are other meds to try, but I don't have the patience nor do I like being on pills.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I don't know what that little face is in Oreo...can't get rid of it [emoji15]


???  it is me or did I miss something???


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I don't think that the St. John's Wort has contributed to my weight gain. I think it's just snacking at night. I think it has more to do with menopause than anything else. I eat what I used to be able to eat but now I gain weight. I really have noticed a difference it would be worth trying.
> 
> Pictures of your earrings? Seriously, I don't need anything but that hasn't stopped me from buying what I love. Sometimes that even makes me feel better


Buying things used to make me feel better, but now its giving me more stress worrying what I needed it for.  I feel like I'm becoming a hoarder of pocketbooks, shoes, clothes, and jewelry.  I really don't need or use 90% of the stuff I have.


----------



## oreo713

[QUOTE="barbee, post: 30373642, member: 400228"
Oreo, your granddaughter is beautiful!   It saddened me to hear you have nothing to do and nothing is interesting you. My life would be quite mundane now, with the children gone, and mostly housework to look forward to.   I play tennis 4 times per week, and I find it gets me socializing, laughing, and of course exercising, but probably mentally, the best thing is that I am with other women on a regular basis.  I would not be calling others to go to lunch regularly, so would not have the interactions I do otherwise.  I have friends who love yoga and  jazzercise, and if I could not play tennis anymore, I would look into something like that, low impact.  Reading?  I just finished a page turner while on the trip--"What She Knew," by Gilly McMillan, or "Girl on the Train" is great.  Medication?  It may be the time in your life where you need something.  Looking back, I believe my mother was depressed in her later years, but at the time I didn't realize it.  Now I think medication could have helped her.  Let us help you in any way we can.
.[/QUOTE]
Thanks Barbee for the comment about my granddaughter....I used to have friends, but it seems that most of them moved away or just lost touch with.  I don't find it easy making new friends where I am living. I'm not finding the energy to push myself out of this slump.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> ???  it is me or did I miss something???


On my iPhone my post came up with a little happy face for the O in your name...couldn't get rid of it. But I notice on my computer no little face.
All's well with the world


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I am drained by this new system--I know it cannot be as difficult as it seems!  Is there a completely new way to add pictures?  Is there no "Go Advanced" anymore?
> Here are a few replies to the recent posts:
> Meg, love your new Hermes bags!
> Skyqueen, you look lovely, as does the car.
> Trudy, you are becoming the LV queen! The cherries bag charm on the bag is perfect.
> Elaine, I did not buy anything big on vacation--actually spent the least amount of money I ever have.  I did buy a scarf in Budapest, and a non-pricey necklace(will post a pic when I learn how) in Farina, the shop which introduced the first eau de cologne, in ---Cologne. It was interesting, as our tour group passed the shop, as we learned about it, then my daughter pulled me back in our free time.  I had been wanting some piece of jewelry, and had hoped for a Frey Wille pendant, but the shop on the ship did not have the pattern I wanted, and although I went in the shop in Vienna, at that time I concentrated on a bracelet, which I decided against.  Next shop I ran across, another day, had me fall in love with the pendant, which I realized too late--we had "shipped out."  Anyway, Farina had a very small amount of jewelry, mostly men's tie clasps, but one necklace.  DD said it was"the one," and it was very reasonably priced.  I was told it was made by a Farina family member.  THEN, luck doubled.  DD had seen this cute--I will call it canvas/jute bag there, only one on display, and was told $59 euro.  Well, she is a miser, and would not pay that(we were told it was one of 100) as what really would she do with it?  But after buying the necklace, and some cologne, the wonderful SA gave her the bag!!!  We were happy clams.
> Oreo, your granddaughter is beautiful!   It saddened me to hear you have nothing to do and nothing is interesting you. My life would be quite mundane now, with the children gone, and mostly housework to look forward to.   I play tennis 4 times per week, and I find it gets me socializing, laughing, and of course exercising, but probably mentally, the best thing is that I am with other women on a regular basis.  I would not be calling others to go to lunch regularly, so would not have the interactions I do otherwise.  I have friends who love yoga and  jazzercise, and if I could not play tennis anymore, I would look into something like that, low impact.  Reading?  I just finished a page turner while on the trip--"What She Knew," by Gilly McMillan, or "Girl on the Train" is great.  Medication?  It may be the time in your life where you need something.  Looking back, I believe my mother was depressed in her later years, but at the time I didn't realize it.  Now I think medication could have helped her.  Let us help you in any way we can.
> Izzy, I have heard about issues with the LV coated canvas, but from what I read, the way the Croisette is designed, there should be no issues.  I have a LV wallet, which has regularly been stuffed in a pocket of my tennis bag, and after 3 years, it looks like new. The edges are perfect.  But who knows?  It's a case by case issue.
> If I missed anyone, I'm sorry.


How nice you could go on a vacation with your daughter and have such a good time!
Now I know why you're in such good shape...tennis 4 times a week. Good for you...................


----------



## skyqueen

.[/QUOTE]
Thanks Barbee for the comment about my granddaughter....I used to have friends, but it seems that most of them moved away or just lost touch with.  I don't find it easy making new friends where I am living. I'm not finding the energy to push myself out of this slump.[/QUOTE]


Is your gorgeous granddaughter near you? That little smile could pull anyone out of a slump!
I do agree with you...how many bags, shoes, clothes, jewelry can you wear? I keep buying things, slightly different, but basically the same and nothing appeals to me like it used to. Part of my problem is I'm lazy...too lazy to change things.
Would you be interested in doing charity work? Animal shelter? Women's shelter? Hospital? Get on a board in your town? You'd meet people with the same interests which is a good start. Even once a week to get out and about.................................


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Buying things used to make me feel better, but now its giving me more stress worrying what I needed it for.  I feel like I'm becoming a hoarder of pocketbooks, shoes, clothes, and jewelry.  I really don't need or use 90% of the stuff I have.


I don't need anything either. More often than not I get it and then send it back. Still need to go through more of my stuff but not today. We are about to binge watch Orange is the New Black season 3.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> .


Thanks Barbee for the comment about my granddaughter....I used to have friends, but it seems that most of them moved away or just lost touch with.  I don't find it easy making new friends where I am living. I'm not finding the energy to push myself out of this slump.[/QUOTE]


Is your gorgeous granddaughter near you? That little smile could pull anyone out of a slump!
I do agree with you...how many bags, shoes, clothes, jewelry can you wear? I keep buying things, slightly different, but basically the same and nothing appeals to me like it used to. Part of my problem is I'm lazy...too lazy to change things.
Would you be interested in doing charity work? Animal shelter? Women's shelter? Hospital? Get on a board in your town? You'd meet people with the same interests which is a good start. Even once a week to get out and about.................................[/QUOTE]
Those are great ideas! I'm planning on volunteering at a no kill animal shelter when I am no longer taking care of my MIL.


----------



## megt10




----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3392031
> View attachment 3392031
> 
> Thanks Barbee for the comment about my granddaughter....I used to have friends, but it seems that most of them moved away or just lost touch with.  I don't find it easy making new friends where I am living. I'm not finding the energy to push myself out of this slump.




Is your gorgeous granddaughter near you? That little smile could pull anyone out of a slump!
I do agree with you...how many bags, shoes, clothes, jewelry can you wear? I keep buying things, slightly different, but basically the same and nothing appeals to me like it used to. Part of my problem is I'm lazy...too lazy to change things.
Would you be interested in doing charity work? Animal shelter? Women's shelter? Hospital? Get on a board in your town? You'd meet people with the same interests which is a good start. Even once a week to get out and about.................................[/QUOTE]
Those are great ideas! I'm planning on volunteering at a no kill animal shelter when I am no longer taking care of my MIL.[/QUOTE]


Yes, Meg...definitely a NO KILL shelter! I'd have a nervous breakdown at a regular shelter! [emoji190]


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Is your gorgeous granddaughter near you? That little smile could pull anyone out of a slump!
> I do agree with you...how many bags, shoes, clothes, jewelry can you wear? I keep buying things, slightly different, but basically the same and nothing appeals to me like it used to. Part of my problem is I'm lazy...too lazy to change things.
> Would you be interested in doing charity work? Animal shelter? Women's shelter? Hospital? Get on a board in your town? You'd meet people with the same interests which is a good start. Even once a week to get out and about.................................


Those are great ideas! I'm planning on volunteering at a no kill animal shelter when I am no longer taking care of my MIL.[/QUOTE]


Yes, Meg...definitely a NO KILL shelter! I'd have a nervous breakdown at a regular shelter! [emoji190][/QUOTE]
Oh god I couldn't stand even going through a kill shelter I would have to bring home all the death row animals. Then we have a whole new hoarding problem.


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> [QUOTE="barbee, post: 30373642, member: 400228"
> Oreo, your granddaughter is beautiful!   It saddened me to hear you have nothing to do and nothing is interesting you. My life would be quite mundane now, with the children gone, and mostly housework to look forward to.   I play tennis 4 times per week, and I find it gets me socializing, laughing, and of course exercising, but probably mentally, the best thing is that I am with other women on a regular basis.  I would not be calling others to go to lunch regularly, so would not have the interactions I do otherwise.  I have friends who love yoga and  jazzercise, and if I could not play tennis anymore, I would look into something like that, low impact.  Reading?  I just finished a page turner while on the trip--"What She Knew," by Gilly McMillan, or "Girl on the Train" is great.  Medication?  It may be the time in your life where you need something.  Looking back, I believe my mother was depressed in her later years, but at the time I didn't realize it.  Now I think medication could have helped her.  Let us help you in any way we can.
> .


Thanks Barbee for the comment about my granddaughter....I used to have friends, but it seems that most of them moved away or just lost touch with.  I don't find it easy making new friends where I am living. I'm not finding the energy to push myself out of this slump.[/QUOTE]
As others have said, possibly volunteering?  But it is hard to "make" yourself do this, I know.  If you are part of any organized religious group, that might be a place to start, as various ministries are always needing help.  It's much easier to assimilate into a small, kind group than some large organization. There is a niche waiting to discover you!


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Speedy bags and also my Gucci top handle satchel. I wore my Gucci yesterday. Here are the Speedy's also. I have had the Azur for a few months.


Great looking bags Trudys! I like the charms as well.


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Sorry if I'm taking up space...I am trying to figure this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391038
> 
> Finally...I did it!!!
> Sorry it's not a bag....it's better.  My granddaughter Lily!




Precious little girls. Your granddaughter is so pretty as are all of them!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Pictures of your earrings? Seriously, I don't need anything but that hasn't stopped me from buying what I love. Sometimes that even makes me feel better


Here you go........................


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Here you go........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392590


wowowowowowowowowowowow!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Here you go........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392590


They are gorgeous! I love hoop earrings. Congratulations.


----------



## skyqueen

Can't figure out the multi-quote. UGH!
Thanks Oreo and Meg. I have so many hoops but I wanted a pair with bigger diamonds and I like the size.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Can't figure out the multi-quote. UGH!
> Thanks Oreo and Meg. I have so many hoops but I wanted a pair with bigger diamonds and I like the size.


You have to hit the multi-quote and then reply. The problem then is that you have a double post on the post you hit reply. Then you can either leave it twice or delete the extra. It's not very user friendly unless I am doing something wrong. Still not sure how the picture I loaded from my phone ended up here 3 times. UGH!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Can't figure out the multi-quote. UGH!
> Thanks Oreo and Meg. I have so many hoops but I wanted a pair with bigger diamonds and I like the size.


The size is perfect.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> You have to hit the multi-quote and then reply. The problem then is that you have a double post on the post you hit reply. Then you can either leave it twice or delete the extra. It's not very user friendly unless I am doing something wrong. Still not sure how the picture I loaded from my phone ended up here 3 times. UGH!





megt10 said:


> The size is perfect.


Thanks, Meg...now I'll have to remember how to do it in the future!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Here you go........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392590



Absolutely stunning.....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely stunning.....



[emoji8]


----------



## Cilifene

Can't remember if I already posted this one....
It's the Rock n' Roses bandeau ...


----------



## Cilifene

One more ....


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> The size is perfect.


I second that!!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3392827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember if I already posted this one....
> It's the Rock n' Roses bandeau ...


Love the look!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Love the look!!!



Thanks dear  had white Adidas sneaks on....


----------



## Cilifene

The bag I use the most is my chaneL reissue 226. I can't use my fine bags at work, and i'm too tired to get out when I'm home from work - I could sell the rest  okay seriously, I only have three more


----------



## barbee

So it really is not difficult to post a picture!  This is my new necklace from Cologne, Germany.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3392827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember if I already posted this one....
> It's the Rock n' Roses bandeau ...


You look terrific, cilifene... I love the way you have the bandeau tied! So cute!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> The bag I use the most is my chaneL reissue 226. I can't use my fine bags at work, and i'm too tired to get out when I'm home from work - I could sell the rest  okay seriously, I only have three more


Yes, maybe you only have 4 bags, but each one is a jewel!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3393353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it really is not difficult to post a picture!  This is my new necklace from Cologne, Germany.


Love your necklace, barbee. Such a wonderful shape! And a great memory of your trip.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Yes, maybe you only have 4 bags, but each one is a jewel!



Thanks Elaine,  actually, I just bought a preowned azur pochette (old model) to use inside my Capucines to all the small stuff. I expect it to arrive tomorrow. It's always exciting to see the condition on preloved things 



barbee said:


> View attachment 3393353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it really is not difficult to post a picture!  This is my new necklace from Cologne, Germany.



It's easy to post pics - nice necklace 



ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, cilifene... I love the way you have the bandeau tied! So cute!



Thanks Elaine,  I guess this is the way I'll waer it.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Here you go........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392590


These are so beautiful!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Love your necklace, barbee. Such a wonderful shape! And a great memory of your trip.



+1. love the necklace as well.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I second that!!!





Izzy48 said:


> These are so beautiful!!


Finally getting the "quote" feature down...FTLOG, I hope they don't change anything soon! 
Thanks girls! I've actually worn them for 2 weeks straight. Wish I could sell a couple of my other diamond hoops that I don't wear!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3392834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more ....


Stunning...especially with the sneakers!  


barbee said:


> View attachment 3393353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it really is not difficult to post a picture!  This is my new necklace from Cologne, Germany.


Cool necklace...wonderful memento from your vacation. Enjoy!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Stunning...especially with the sneakers!
> 
> Cool necklace...wonderful memento from your vacation. Enjoy!



 Thanks SQ


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3392827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember if I already posted this one....
> It's the Rock n' Roses bandeau ...




Looks great Cilifene!


barbee said:


> View attachment 3393353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it really is not difficult to post a picture!  This is my new necklace from Cologne, Germany.


Beau


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3392834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more ....


Looks wonderful Cilifene


Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3392834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more ....





barbee said:


> View attachment 3393353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it really is not difficult to post a picture!  This is my new necklace from Cologne, Germany.


Love the necklace barbee!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear  had white Adidas sneaks on....



Superstars?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3392834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more ....


Looks great on you, you always have such amazing style !!!


----------



## barbee

Thanks for the nice comments on the necklace, ladies.
Skyqueen--your dazzly earrings need to be on my Christmas list!
I'm remiss on commenting on more posts, as my computer does not like this new format.  I will click on Handbags, then go to a thread, and more often then not, will get a "Woops!" from AOL, and it goes back to Handbags.  I hold my breath as I try to "sneak" in a thread, but I am finding I spend more time dealing with with this problem and then am frustrated to even write a post or reply to one.  Do most of you use an Ipad, phone, or computer?  My laptop is quite old, and I do have a computer tech friend coming over this week to switch me from wireless to wired.  When one of the kids come home, each morning I have to go upstairs, pull the plug on the router, reconnect, or I can't get on.  Something about their extra phones/ipads in the house.  Just going crazy, and I will need to make a change!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on the necklace, ladies.
> Skyqueen--your dazzly earrings need to be on my Christmas list!
> I'm remiss on commenting on more posts, as my computer does not like this new format.  I will click on Handbags, then go to a thread, and more often then not, will get a "Woops!" from AOL, and it goes back to Handbags.  I hold my breath as I try to "sneak" in a thread, but I am finding I spend more time dealing with with this problem and then am frustrated to even write a post or reply to one.  Do most of you use an Ipad, phone, or computer?  My laptop is quite old, and I do have a computer tech friend coming over this week to switch me from wireless to wired.  When one of the kids come home, each morning I have to go upstairs, pull the plug on the router, reconnect, or I can't get on.  Something about their extra phones/ipads in the house.  Just going crazy, and I will need to make a change!


I use a laptop, and on rare ocassions my Iphone.  I'm not having any issues now with TPF on the laptop except that I find that the font is too small and hard to read.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I'm remiss on commenting on more posts, as my computer does not like this new format.  I will click on Handbags, then go to a thread, and more often then not, will get a "Woops!" from AOL, and it goes back to Handbags.  I hold my breath as I try to "sneak" in a thread, but I am finding I spend more time dealing with with this problem and then am frustrated to even write a post or reply to one.  *Do most of you use an Ipad, phone, or computer?*  My laptop is quite old, and I do have a computer tech friend coming over this week to switch me from wireless to wired.  When one of the kids come home, each morning I have to go upstairs, pull the plug on the router, reconnect, or I can't get on.  Something about their extra phones/ipads in the house.  Just going crazy, and I will need to make a change!


I use either my laptop (during the day) or my iPad mini (at night). When I use the iPad I find it too difficult to reply to posts, because my hands are just too clumsy on the on-screen keyboard, so in bed at night I just read & like posts. I do all my replying during the day, and I don't have any problems being booted out of tPF. But I'm using Safari on a fairly new MacBook Pro, and we've got a high-speed router in our one-story small house, so I'm sure that's what makes the difference. 
It's got to be sooooooooo frustrating to be using clunky equipment! I'd go without a new handbag (gasp!) to upgrade computer equipment, if it came down to a choice. Which it did, last summer; The Hubster was using an ancient laptop AND a creaky old iPad. His laptop was so old, wouldja believe, that the "e" key barely worked!!!  I finally convinced him to upgrade, and he is a *lot* happier. (And I did without a couple of handbags, but it was worth it!)


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Looks great Cilifene!
> Beau



Thanks Izzy...



oreo713 said:


> Superstars?



Yes! 



Dmurphy1 said:


> Looks great on you, you always have such amazing style !!!



Thank you Dmurphy1 ..


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on the necklace, ladies.
> Skyqueen--your dazzly earrings need to be on my Christmas list!
> I'm remiss on commenting on more posts, as my computer does not like this new format.  I will click on Handbags, then go to a thread, and more often then not, will get a "Woops!" from AOL, and it goes back to Handbags.  I hold my breath as I try to "sneak" in a thread, but I am finding I spend more time dealing with with this problem and then am frustrated to even write a post or reply to one.  Do most of you use an Ipad, phone, or computer?  My laptop is quite old, and I do have a computer tech friend coming over this week to switch me from wireless to wired.  When one of the kids come home, each morning I have to go upstairs, pull the plug on the router, reconnect, or I can't get on.  Something about their extra phones/ipads in the house.  Just going crazy, and I will need to make a change!



Oh barbee, that is so frustrating.....



ElainePG said:


> I use either my laptop (during the day) or my iPad mini (at night). When I use the iPad I find it too difficult to reply to posts, because my hands are just too clumsy on the on-screen keyboard, so in bed at night I just read & like posts. I do all my replying during the day, and I don't have any problems being booted out of tPF. But I'm using Safari on a fairly new MacBook Pro, and we've got a high-speed router in our one-story small house, so I'm sure that's what makes the difference.
> It's got to be sooooooooo frustrating to be using clunky equipment! I'd go without a new handbag (gasp!) to upgrade computer equipment, if it came down to a choice. Which it did, last summer; The Hubster was using an ancient laptop AND a creaky old iPad. His laptop was so old, wouldja believe, that the "e" key barely worked!!!  I finally convinced him to upgrade, and he is a *lot* happier. (And I did without a couple of handbags, but it was worth it!)



I do pretty much like you Elaine and couldn't agree more the equipment *has* to work - luckily my DH is Software Engineer..


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on the necklace, ladies.
> Skyqueen--your dazzly earrings need to be on my Christmas list!
> I'm remiss on commenting on more posts, as my computer does not like this new format.  I will click on Handbags, then go to a thread, and more often then not, will get a "Woops!" from AOL, and it goes back to Handbags.  I hold my breath as I try to "sneak" in a thread, but I am finding I spend more time dealing with with this problem and then am frustrated to even write a post or reply to one.  Do most of you use an Ipad, phone, or computer?  My laptop is quite old, and I do have a computer tech friend coming over this week to switch me from wireless to wired.  When one of the kids come home, each morning I have to go upstairs, pull the plug on the router, reconnect, or I can't get on.  Something about their extra phones/ipads in the house.  Just going crazy, and I will need to make a change!


I use my computer to post, like Elaine, and my iPhone to check out forums/threads. I got rid of my iPad Air because I used my iPhone more. P put a booster in our barn so we get the high speed wifi over 3 acres. Nice for working in the yard!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I use my computer to post, like Elaine, and my iPhone to check out forums/threads. I got rid of my iPad Air because I used my iPhone more. P put a booster in our barn so we get the high speed wifi over 3 acres. Nice for working in the yard!


When I get an Iphone s plus I'll get rid of my Ipad too cause it's old and pretty slow


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> When I get an Iphone s plus I'll get rid of my Ipad too cause it's old and pretty slow


I have the iPhone plus and watch TV on it at the beach...aside from writing, does everything I want and can fit nicely in my mini bags. I'm finally getting better at taking pics and EDITING! 
Not as good as you but learning...........................


----------



## Cilifene

My new preloved azur pochette inside Capucines PM - just perfect...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I have the iPhone plus and watch TV on it at the beach...aside from writing, does everything I want and can fit nicely in my mini bags. I'm finally getting better at taking pics and EDITING!
> Not as good as you but learning...........................



Sounds great! I had a feeling that the plus could replace the Ipad  cant wait to get it!
You take great pics dear.!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3395110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new preloved azur pochette inside Capucines PM - just perfect...


A perfect fit, cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> A perfect fit, cilifene!



Thanks dear...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3395110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new preloved azur pochette inside Capucines PM - just perfect...


Just perfect...I love the Azur pattern!


Cilifene said:


> Sounds great! I had a feeling that the plus could replace the Ipad  cant wait to get it!
> You take great pics dear.!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3395110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new preloved azur pochette inside Capucines PM - just perfect...


I thought for a moment you had bought the wallet I have but it is your pochette. I like the azur and it looks great in your bag. I am using mine  in my chalk Rogue 25 and it looks nice but I suppose this pattern would look nice with almost anything.  The Capucines bag is a wonderful bag as I have said several times. The red lining is beautiful.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I thought for a moment you had bought the wallet I have but it is your pochette. I like the azur and it looks great in your bag. I am using mine  in my chalk Rogue 25 and it looks nice but I suppose this pattern would look nice with almost anything.  The Capucines bag is a wonderful bag as I have said several times. The red lining is beautiful.



Thanks Izzy dear, I can see how it looks like your wallet  
Azur really does go with many things. Could you please post pics of your chalk rouge 25? I'm sorry but I don't remember it


----------



## barbee

Well, last night was the peak of frustration, as I was in a continual loop with Purseforum.  I could not read anything without getting sent back to the prior screen.  This morning I tried using Internet Explorer rather than my usual AOL, and it worked perfectly!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I thought for a moment you had bought the wallet I have but it is your pochette. I like the azur and it looks great in your bag. I am using mine  in my chalk Rogue 25 and it looks nice but I suppose this pattern would look nice with almost anything.  The Capucines bag is a wonderful bag as I have said several times. The red lining is beautiful.





Cilifene said:


> Thanks Izzy dear, I can see how it looks like your wallet
> Azur really does go with many things. Could you please post pics of your chalk rouge 25? I'm sorry but I don't remember it


Love the Rogue in chalk...very dramatic! I'd love to see a pic of the Rogue/LV wallet!


----------



## Cilifene

Tiger and azur pochette...


----------



## Cilifene

Pochette damier azur, the old model...


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3395990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger and azur pochette...


A perfect bag for Tiger.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3395990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger and azur pochette...


Such a perfect match: both are classics!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3396008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette damier azur, the old model...


love it


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> A perfect bag for Tiger.





ElainePG said:


> Such a perfect match: both are classics!



Thanks! Yeah, azur goes well with red fur too 


oreo713 said:


> love it



Thanks Oreo


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Well, last night was the peak of frustration, as I was in a continual loop with Purseforum.  I could not read anything without getting sent back to the prior screen.  This morning I tried using Internet Explorer rather than my usual AOL, and it worked perfectly!!!!



I'm glad to hear it works great now


----------



## ElainePG

I fell in love with this little wallet (they call it a "purse" in the U.K.) when I saw it in the Mulberry sale. I would have stalled until next year, perhaps even paid full price, until I learned that the new version of this purse is *not* going to have the sweet ittle tree on the front; instead, it's just going to be stamped "Mulberry" in gold. Boo! What's Mulberry without a tree on it? 

Sooooo... considering it *was* 30% off, and it *was* the color I wanted, and the design *was* about to be discontinued... allow me to present my sweet new little Mulberry Tree Purse. Exactly what I was missing in my SLG collection: a tiny wallet that just holds my driver's license, a credit card, my health insurance card, and a few folded bills for when I go out in the evening.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I fell in love with this little wallet (they call it a "purse" in the U.K.) when I saw it in the Mulberry sale. I would have stalled until next year, perhaps even paid full price, until I learned that the new version of this purse is *not* going to have the sweet ittle tree on the front; instead, it's just going to be stamped "Mulberry" in gold. Boo! What's Mulberry without a tree on it?
> 
> Sooooo... considering it *was* 30% off, and it *was* the color I wanted, and the design *was* about to be discontinued... allow me to present my sweet new little Mulberry Tree Purse. Exactly what I was missing in my SLG collection: a tiny wallet that just holds my driver's license, a credit card, my health insurance card, and a few folded bills for when I go out in the evening.
> View attachment 3396065
> View attachment 3396066



I love it Elaine!!!!!  This is exactly my kind of a wallet/purse


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I love it Elaine!!!!!  This is exactly my kind of a wallet/purse


Thank you, dear!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear!



How is the color to your Capucines?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I fell in love with this little wallet (they call it a "purse" in the U.K.) when I saw it in the Mulberry sale. I would have stalled until next year, perhaps even paid full price, until I learned that the new version of this purse is *not* going to have the sweet ittle tree on the front; instead, it's just going to be stamped "Mulberry" in gold. Boo! What's Mulberry without a tree on it?
> 
> Sooooo... considering it *was* 30% off, and it *was* the color I wanted, and the design *was* about to be discontinued... allow me to present my sweet new little Mulberry Tree Purse. Exactly what I was missing in my SLG collection: a tiny wallet that just holds my driver's license, a credit card, my health insurance card, and a few folded bills for when I go out in the evening.
> View attachment 3396065
> View attachment 3396066


Elaine, your new wallet/purse is so pretty!  Is this the only wallet you have in this size?  I would love to get one--I have one LV long stylez(don't remember the name) and a small Gucci.  Do I need another?  How many wallets do most of you have?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> How is the color to your Capucines?


It's a slightly different color from my Capucines. The Capucines is more of a blue-red... this one is slightly more of an orange-red. But they are simply going to have to get along with each other, because I am *not* going to buy another tiny wallet!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, your new wallet/purse is so pretty!  Is this the only wallet you have in this size?  I would love to get one--I have one LV long stylez(don't remember the name) and a small Gucci.  Do I need another?  How many wallets do most of you have?


Thank you, Barbee! Yes, this is the only tiny wallet I have. I went through all my SLGs (including pouches) and cleared out a ton of things I never used. When the dust settled, I was left with a trifold black Prada, an oxblood Mulberry zipped continental (long) and an oak quilted Marc Jacobs zipped continental. So I could see that what I was missing was a little wallet, suitable for just a few cc's and a bit of cash, to carry in the evening. Now I have one, which means I have 4 wallets, and I'm finished with SLGs! (Really, my two continentals are redundant... I only need 1 in this style... but I love them both so I'm keeping them.)


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's a slightly different color from my Capucines. The Capucines is more of a blue-red... this one is slightly more of an orange-red. But they are simply going to have to get along with each other, because I am *not* going to buy another tiny wallet!


Ok, I'm sure they'll get along just fine  it sure is beautiful.!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Elaine, your new wallet/purse is so pretty!  Is this the only wallet you have in this size?  I would love to get one--I have one LV long stylez(don't remember the name) and a small Gucci.  Do I need another?  How many wallets do most of you have?


I agree with you Barbee....Elaine's wallet is very, very pretty!
As far as your question goes...I have:
2 Balenciaga Mini Compagnon (black and fuschia)
1 Chanel Small Zippy Wallet
1 small Chanel Matelassé wallet and 1 Chanel card case for when I need small wallets (both in black)
1 Black nylon Prada zip around wallet
1 Coach zip around wallet in British Tan
a few other assorted wallets....Cole Haan, Henri Begeulin, Valextra, etc etc
and
I recently sold my Chloe small Paddington wallet. I regretted the sale as soon as it sold, but I went through with it anyway.

I don't know why I keep them all to be honest. It's a pain to take everyyyyyyyyyyyything out and organize another wallet.  Easier just to move one wallet from bag to bag.   As you can see I really like zip around wallets, and I never use a continental style (too heavy).  The one that I have been using steadily for the last few years is my indestructible black Balenciaga Mini Compagnon (which really isn't small by any means,  I don't know what I will do when it's no longer usable as they discontinued it years ago even though I have seen it on the Neiman Marcus site.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene and Sky, I am going to post 3 pictures of the Coach Rogue 25 in chalk  along with the LV wallet. One of the pictures has my tea rose charm in chalk. One of the pics didn't upload but its purpose was to show you the suede lining of the Rogue. As many bags as I have this is and will be one of my all time favorites.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene and Sky, I am going to post 3 pictures of the Coach Rogue 25 in chalk  along with the LV wallet. One of the pictures has my tea rose charm in chalk. One of the pics didn't upload but its purpose was to show you the suede lining of the Rogue. As many bags as I have this is and will be one of my all time favorites.


Great bag, adorable with the charm, and so perfect with the wallet!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I fell in love with this little wallet (they call it a "purse" in the U.K.) when I saw it in the Mulberry sale. I would have stalled until next year, perhaps even paid full price, until I learned that the new version of this purse is *not* going to have the sweet ittle tree on the front; instead, it's just going to be stamped "Mulberry" in gold. Boo! What's Mulberry without a tree on it?
> 
> Sooooo... considering it *was* 30% off, and it *was* the color I wanted, and the design *was* about to be discontinued... allow me to present my sweet new little Mulberry Tree Purse. Exactly what I was missing in my SLG collection: a tiny wallet that just holds my driver's license, a credit card, my health insurance card, and a few folded bills for when I go out in the evening.
> View attachment 3396065
> View attachment 3396066



Really do like your purse British style! Mulberry leather will wear well.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3396008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette damier azur, the old model...



Tiger is stealing the show! The patina on the leather is nice.


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> I agree with you Barbee....Elaine's wallet is very, very pretty!
> As far as your question goes...I have:
> 2 Balenciaga Mini Compagnon (black and fuschia)
> 1 Chanel Small Zippy Wallet
> 1 small Chanel Matelassé wallet and 1 Chanel card case for when I need small wallets (both in black)
> 1 Black nylon Prada zip around wallet
> 1 Coach zip around wallet in British Tan
> a few other assorted wallets....Cole Haan, Henri Begeulin, Valextra, etc etc
> and
> I recently sold my Chloe small Paddington wallet. I regretted the sale as soon as it sold, but I went through with it anyway.
> 
> I don't know why I keep them all to be honest. It's a pain to take everyyyyyyyyyyyything out and organize another wallet.  Easier just to move one wallet from bag to bag.   As you can see I really like zip around wallets, and I never use a continental style (too heavy).  The one that I have been using steadily for the last few years is my indestructible black Balenciaga Mini Compagnon (which really isn't small by any means,  I don't know what I will do when it's no longer usable as they discontinued it years ago even though I have seen it on the Neiman Marcus site.




Oreo, you do have quite a few wallets! And yes, it is a pain to switch them out. However, I think you are sorta pushing me in the direction of the Mulberry because of the well rounded number of wallets you have.  I'll give it a day or two.  What I am remembering now, is these SLG's sell quite easily on ebay.  Much easier than bags, since they cost less.  I have sold a pink Chloe, black Burberry,( which I used for ages, so showed some wear,) but still received a decent price, and a Proenza Schouler which I bought preloved, I think for the name, and could never really make use of it.  Since they sell easily, we should then buy them easily!!
  I did just buy a cute Sophie Hulme card case, in pink, and of course I didn't need it, but found it can hold all the odd cards which don't fit in a small wallet.  It's difficult to pass up these sweet little things when on sale.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Really do like your purse British style! Mulberry leather will wear well.


Thank you, Izzy! This is all *your* fault, you know... you were the one who taught me about Mulberry in the first place!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Oreo, you do have quite a few wallets! And yes, it is a pain to switch them out. However, I think you are sorta pushing me in the direction of the Mulberry because of the well rounded number of wallets you have.  I'll give it a day or two.  What I am remembering now, is these SLG's sell quite easily on ebay.  Much easier than bags, since they cost less.  I have sold a pink Chloe, black Burberry,( which I used for ages, so showed some wear,) but still received a decent price, and a Proenza Schouler which I bought preloved, I think for the name, and could never really make use of it.  Since they sell easily, we should then buy them easily!!
> I did just buy a cute Sophie Hulme card case, in pink, and of course I didn't need it, but found it can hold all the odd cards which don't fit in a small wallet.  *It's difficult to pass up these sweet little things when on sale*.


That's how I ended up with so many of them! But I just cleared out a whole drawerful, and they're going to a thrift shop next week.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Oreo, you do have quite a few wallets! And yes, it is a pain to switch them out. However, I think you are sorta pushing me in the direction of the Mulberry because of the well rounded number of wallets you have.  I'll give it a day or two.  What I am remembering now, is these SLG's sell quite easily on ebay.  Much easier than bags, since they cost less.  I have sold a pink Chloe, black Burberry,( which I used for ages, so showed some wear,) but still received a decent price, and a Proenza Schouler which I bought preloved, I think for the name, and could never really make use of it.  Since they sell easily, we should then buy them easily!!
> I did just buy a cute Sophie Hulme card case, in pink, and of course I didn't need it, but found it can hold all the odd cards which don't fit in a small wallet.  It's difficult to pass up these sweet little things when on sale.


The Mulberry is gorgeous!  I think I am going to ebay some of the wallets before I am classified as a HOARDER.  I really don't use them and it aggravates me to see them sitting in a drawer, unused.  It's just that its soooooooooo hard to let things go!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Elaine, your new wallet/purse is so pretty!  Is this the only wallet you have in this size?  I would love to get one--I have one LV long stylez(don't remember the name) and a small Gucci.  Do I need another?  How many wallets do most of you have?


I only have one - I'm far too lazy to move things 


oreo713 said:


> I agree with you Barbee....Elaine's wallet is very, very pretty!
> As far as your question goes...I have:
> 2 Balenciaga Mini Compagnon (black and fuschia)
> 1 Chanel Small Zippy Wallet
> 1 small Chanel Matelassé wallet and 1 Chanel card case for when I need small wallets (both in black)
> 1 Black nylon Prada zip around wallet
> 1 Coach zip around wallet in British Tan
> a few other assorted wallets....Cole Haan, Henri Begeulin, Valextra, etc etc
> and
> I recently sold my Chloe small Paddington wallet. I regretted the sale as soon as it sold, but I went through with it anyway.
> 
> I don't know why I keep them all to be honest. It's a pain to take everyyyyyyyyyyyything out and organize another wallet.  Easier just to move one wallet from bag to bag.   As you can see I really like zip around wallets, and I never use a continental style (too heavy).  The one that I have been using steadily for the last few years is my indestructible black Balenciaga Mini Compagnon (which really isn't small by any means,  I don't know what I will do when it's no longer usable as they discontinued it years ago even though I have seen it on the Neiman Marcus site.



Wow, that is a lot


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene and Sky, I am going to post 3 pictures of the Coach Rogue 25 in chalk  along with the LV wallet. One of the pictures has my tea rose charm in chalk. One of the pics didn't upload but its purpose was to show you the suede lining of the Rogue. As many bags as I have this is and will be one of my all time favorites.



Oh yes, I remember now Izzy! I love it!!! and goes pefect with azur. Cute charm too...I like that it's the same color as the bag....



Izzy48 said:


> Tiger is stealing the show! The patina on the leather is nice.



He sure does  he always does that when I start putting things up for taking pics - he doesn't care if his nose or his butt is on the pic as long as he IS on the pic..


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I only have one - I'm far too lazy to move things
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a lot


No kidding....I'm definitely going to work on down-sizing


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> No kidding....I'm definitely going to work on down-sizing



..good luck on deciding....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3395990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger and azur pochette...


Tiger is adorable


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> The Mulberry is gorgeous!  I think I am going to ebay some of the wallets before I am classified as a HOARDER.  I really don't use them and it aggravates me to see them sitting in a drawer, unused.  It's just that its soooooooooo hard to let things go!


I should do the same...I've got so many SLGs that sit in a drawer...I think I'm getting inspired enough to get them together and put some on eBay!  Now...I just have to DO it!

I also have an old LV pochette but the strap is split.  It also has that keychain extender on it.  I wonder if it could be sold?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I fell in love with this little wallet (they call it a "purse" in the U.K.) when I saw it in the Mulberry sale. I would have stalled until next year, perhaps even paid full price, until I learned that the new version of this purse is *not* going to have the sweet ittle tree on the front; instead, it's just going to be stamped "Mulberry" in gold. Boo! What's Mulberry without a tree on it?
> 
> Sooooo... considering it *was* 30% off, and it *was* the color I wanted, and the design *was* about to be discontinued... allow me to present my sweet new little Mulberry Tree Purse. Exactly what I was missing in my SLG collection: a tiny wallet that just holds my driver's license, a credit card, my health insurance card, and a few folded bills for when I go out in the evening.
> View attachment 3396065
> View attachment 3396066


Very cute, Elaine. I agree...what is Mulberry without the little tree?


Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene and Sky, I am going to post 3 pictures of the Coach Rogue 25 in chalk  along with the LV wallet. One of the pictures has my tea rose charm in chalk. One of the pics didn't upload but its purpose was to show you the suede lining of the Rogue. As many bags as I have this is and will be one of my all time favorites.


I always see The Rogue mentioned on The PurseForum Blog and now on PS Dept. The tea rose charm is just perfect and I love the mix/match with the LV wallet!
Perfect summer bag in color and size. 
How are you liking your new LV Croisette? So hard to get, I just saw one on Tradesy for $2317. USED!   You and Barbee definitely lucked out!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I agree with you Barbee....Elaine's wallet is very, very pretty!
> As far as your question goes...I have:
> 2 Balenciaga Mini Compagnon (black and fuschia)
> 1 Chanel Small Zippy Wallet
> 1 small Chanel Matelassé wallet and 1 Chanel card case for when I need small wallets (both in black)
> 1 Black nylon Prada zip around wallet
> 1 Coach zip around wallet in British Tan
> a few other assorted wallets....Cole Haan, Henri Begeulin, Valextra, etc etc
> and
> I recently sold my Chloe small Paddington wallet. I regretted the sale as soon as it sold, but I went through with it anyway.
> 
> I don't know why I keep them all to be honest. It's a pain to take everyyyyyyyyyyyything out and organize another wallet.  Easier just to move one wallet from bag to bag.   As you can see I really like zip around wallets, and I never use a continental style (too heavy).  The one that I have been using steadily for the last few years is my indestructible black Balenciaga Mini Compagnon (which really isn't small by any means,  I don't know what I will do when it's no longer usable as they discontinued it years ago even though I have seen it on the Neiman Marcus site.


It is a PITA to change wallets! Now...with all the mini bags you really have to invest in a small wallet. Always something..................


bisbee said:


> I should do the same...I've got so many SLGs that sit in a drawer...I think I'm getting inspired enough to get them together and put some on eBay!  Now...I just have to DO it!
> 
> I also have an old LV pochette but the strap is split.  It also has that keychain extender on it.  I wonder if it could be sold?


Good to see you, stranger 
I think LV will replace the strap (have no idea of the price) but I wouldn't do it if you intend to sell. I forgot I have a mono pochette, too...I've had it for years but never used it. Probably looks brand new. I'll have to look, now...hidden in one of the many bags I haven't used in years, either!


----------



## skyqueen

A small animal rant!
We usually buy faux geraniums for the window boxes in our barn. From a distance they look real and no watering! This year I decided to buy real ones. P warned me the damn horses would eat them but I wouldn't listen. Well...they looked great for about a week. This morning I woke up to a geranium tsunami...pots all over the paddock. They must have had a party! Back to the fakes...can't win!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> A small animal rant!
> We usually buy faux geraniums for the window boxes in our barn. From a distance they look real and no watering! This year I decided to buy real ones. P warned me the damn horses would eat them but I wouldn't listen. Well...they looked great for about a week. This morning I woke up to a geranium tsunami...pots all over the paddock. They must have had a party! Back to the fakes...can't win!





skyqueen said:


> Very cute, Elaine. I agree...what is Mulberry without the little tree?
> 
> I always see The Rogue mentioned on The PurseForum Blog and now on PS Dept. The tea rose charm is just perfect and I love the mix/match with the LV wallet!
> Perfect summer bag in color and size.
> How are you liking your new LV Croisette? So hard to get, I just saw one on Tradesy for $2317. USED!   You and Barbee definitely lucked out!


To be honest I haven't even used the Croisette. At this point, I rather wish I hadn't purchased it. Perhaps I should list it for the exact amount I paid for it and possibly sell it. It is such a cute bag that I can't help but love the style and weight. However,  I like the Rogue 25 so much I haven't bothered changing bags since I  purchased  and started using it.  Yes, it looks like Coach and Stuart Vevers have hit the happy place with the 3 versions of the Rogue available now. I was having a mani/pedi done and read an article which said the Ryder is one of the top 5 bags in 2015/2016? . 

Is Miss Lucy involved in the geranium theft? That's so funny!


----------



## Izzy48

Barbee, I have several wallets but don't even know if I could find all of them. I store them when not using them and tend to forget about them so I am going to have to do better. I have owned so many brands it is unbelievable but about 3 years ago I sold most of them but kept my Mulberry wallets. My daughter also loves the Mulberry wallets. I have black, dear brown, neon blue, red in 2 different wallets and then a beautiful color which I have forgotten the name. I also have two cases I use as a wallet and one is in oak and the other in a bright pink. Today UPS is bringing a new Mulberry product to me which is a money/key pouch. It also doubles as a wallet and is a Johnny Coca product and in their new color of indigo. It also was inexpensive so it is a no lose purchase.

Elaine is absolutely correct in that Mulberry has dropped their tree on their products along with their classic postman's lock on many of their bags. Even on the bags with a postman's lock the lock has been down sized. I really like my Cheyne which is a Coca bag but I am disappointed in their decision to drop their classic branding which identified Mulberry.  Since Mulberry is a premiere brand I was surprised they made the decision to drop iconic branding which was part of their understated Englishness.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, I have several wallets but don't even know if I could find all of them. I store them when not using them and tend to forget about them so I am going to have to do better. I have owned so many brands it is unbelievable but about 3 years ago I sold most of them but kept my Mulberry wallets. My daughter also loves the Mulberry wallets. I have black, dear brown, neon blue, red in 2 different wallets and then a beautiful color which I have forgotten the name. I also have two cases I use as a wallet and one is in oak and the other in a bright pink. Today UPS is bringing a new Mulberry product to me which is a money/key pouch. It also doubles as a wallet and is a Johnny Coca product and in their new color of indigo. It also was inexpensive so it is a no lose purchase.
> 
> Elaine is absolutely correct in that Mulberry has dropped their tree on their products along with their classic postman's lock on many of their bags. Even on the bags with a postman's lock the lock has been down sized. I really like my Cheyne which is a Coca bag but I am disappointed in their decision to drop their classic branding which identified Mulberry.  Since Mulberry is a premiere brand I was surprised they made the decision to drop iconic branding which was part of their understated Englishness.


Well, Izzy, based on your number of wallets, you too seem to be "pushing me" in the direction of buying another.  I have shown restraint today on shoes--had sale sandals in my cart, then deleted them.  However, I do have some "average" sandals on the way, and did order a pair of Nike sneakers which I had seen on Net a Porter, casual but cute, but had sold out, so found them on -sale on line at Nike.  Reviews were that people love them, but everyone gets holes in the toes, due to the mesh!  You would think I would not be foolish enough to buy them, but of course I had to.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine is absolutely correct in that Mulberry has dropped their tree on their products along with their classic postman's lock on many of their bags. Even on the bags with a postman's lock the lock has been down sized. I really like my Cheyne which is a Coca bag but I am disappointed in their decision to drop their classic branding which identified Mulberry.  Since Mulberry is a premiere brand I was surprised they made the decision to drop iconic branding which was part of their understated Englishness.


I'm sure they've gotten rid of the tree and downsized the postman's lock to save money, don't you think so, Izzy? It's much less expensive to stamp MULBERRY on a wallet than to craft a sweet little tree of metal and then affix it (somehow) on to the wallet in a way that it won't come off. I imagine it's all about the bottom line... yet the prices keep going up. Such a pity, for such an iconic brand.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> A small animal rant!
> We usually buy faux geraniums for the window boxes in our barn. From a distance they look real and no watering! This year I decided to buy real ones. P warned me the damn horses would eat them but I wouldn't listen. Well...they looked great for about a week. This morning I woke up to a geranium tsunami...pots all over the paddock. They must have had a party! Back to the fakes...can't win!


I'm sure it wasn't even remotely funny when it happened, SQ, but from 3,000 miles away, it sure is a hysterical image! I can just imagine Miss Lucy with a geranium hanging over one ear!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Oreo, you do have quite a few wallets! And yes, it is a pain to switch them out. However, I think you are sorta pushing me in the direction of the Mulberry because of the well rounded number of wallets you have.  I'll give it a day or two.  What I am remembering now, is these SLG's sell quite easily on ebay.  Much easier than bags, since they cost less.  I have sold a pink Chloe, black Burberry,( which I used for ages, so showed some wear,) but still received a decent price, and a Proenza Schouler which I bought preloved, I think for the name, and could never really make use of it.  Since they sell easily, we should then buy them easily!!
> I did just buy a cute Sophie Hulme card case, in pink, and of course I didn't need it, but found it can hold all the odd cards which don't fit in a small wallet.  It's difficult to pass up these sweet little things when on sale.


If you do want that Mulberry, barbee, you need to hustle, because the new ones don't have the tree on them. The current ones are on sale, though, so if you hurry you can get a good bargain!


----------



## ElainePG

This has been a British week for me... I really should be drinking a cuppa tea right now!  
On Wednesday the UPS man delivered my Mulberry wallet, and then yesterday DHL showed up at my door with this glorious Liberty scarf which I snagged at a terrific sale price from the Liberty London web site. Even with overseas shipping (but no VAT) it was still 70% off! It is jacquard silk, and is as soft as... well... silk! But the really old, really soft *vintage* silk, the kind we used to see in the 1960s and 70s, the kind that drapes like a dream. Yum!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'm sure they've gotten rid of the tree and downsized the postman's lock to save money, don't you think so, Izzy? It's much less expensive to stamp MULBERRY on a wallet than to craft a sweet little tree of metal and then affix it (somehow) on to the wallet in a way that it won't come off. I imagine it's all about the bottom line... yet the prices keep going up. Such a pity, for such an iconic brand.


I've noticed lately, especially after the Mansur Gavriel craze (which is logo challenged), that more premium brands are "stream-lining". They still produce their flagship bags but the newer styles seem more basic.


Izzy48 said:


> To be honest I haven't even used the Croisette. At this point, I rather wish I hadn't purchased it. Perhaps I should list it for the exact amount I paid for it and possibly sell it. It is such a cute bag that I can't help but love the style and weight. However,  I like the Rogue 25 so much I haven't bothered changing bags since I  purchased  and started using it.  Yes, it looks like Coach and Stuart Vevers have hit the happy place with the 3 versions of the Rogue available now. I was having a mani/pedi done and read an article which said the Ryder is one of the top 5 bags in 2015/2016? .
> 
> Is Miss Lucy involved in the geranium theft? That's so funny!


Honestly, Izzy...I much prefer the Rogue to the Rhyder. I especially love the size of the 25. If they make it in the "true red" color I'm buying it, although I do love the saddle color, too!
Use your gorgeous LV Croisette!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> This has been a British week for me... I really should be drinking a cuppa tea right now!
> On Wednesday the UPS man delivered my Mulberry wallet, and then yesterday DHL showed up at my door with this glorious Liberty scarf which I snagged at a terrific sale price from the Liberty London web site. Even with overseas shipping (but no VAT) it was still 70% off! It is jacquard silk, and is as soft as... well... silk! But the really old, really soft *vintage* silk, the kind we used to see in the 1960s and 70s, the kind that drapes like a dream. Yum!
> View attachment 3397269
> View attachment 3397270


Just lovely, Elaine!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> This has been a British week for me... I really should be drinking a cuppa tea right now!
> On Wednesday the UPS man delivered my Mulberry wallet, and then yesterday DHL showed up at my door with this glorious Liberty scarf which I snagged at a terrific sale price from the Liberty London web site. Even with overseas shipping (but no VAT) it was still 70% off! It is jacquard silk, and is as soft as... well... silk! But the really old, really soft *vintage* silk, the kind we used to see in the 1960s and 70s, the kind that drapes like a dream. Yum!
> View attachment 3397269
> View attachment 3397270



This is so pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just lovely, Elaine!





faith_ann said:


> This is so pretty!


Thank you both! It's interesting how different the silk is from the silk in my (many, *many*) Hermès scarves. Not that I don't love them bunches, but I'm definitely thrilled to bits with this one.


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> I should do the same...I've got so many SLGs that sit in a drawer...I think I'm getting inspired enough to get them together and put some on eBay!  Now...I just have to DO it!
> 
> I also have an old LV pochette but the strap is split.  It also has that keychain extender on it.  I wonder if it could be sold?


If the price is right, anything and everything can be sold on ebay.....lol


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> The Mulberry is gorgeous!  I think I am going to ebay some of the wallets before I am classified as a HOARDER.  I really don't use them and it aggravates me to see them *sitting in a drawer, unused*.  It's just that its soooooooooo hard to let things go!


There's one other problem with letting those wallets sit in a drawer, oreo. And this is a little-known fact. 
When wallets and other SLGs sit in a dark drawer, together, for an extended period of time, they... well... let's just say they get up to a certain amount of hanky-panky. They're like rabbits! Or gerbils! And the result is that one morning you open up the drawer, and you have *twice* as many SLGs!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'm sure they've gotten rid of the tree and downsized the postman's lock to save money, don't you think so, Izzy? It's much less expensive to stamp MULBERRY on a wallet than to craft a sweet little tree of metal and then affix it (somehow) on to the wallet in a way that it won't come off. I imagine it's all about the bottom line... yet the prices keep going up. Such a pity, for such an iconic brand.



Based on what my SA told me the decision was made to modernize the brand and according to her it had nothing to do with money. Coca prefers the more hip things with a lot of studs and chains which was evident with his first Mulberry show. There was such a negative reaction Mulberry has  allegedly  said they will scale it back to a certain extent. We have to remember Coca worked for Celine as their major design man just as he is at Mulberry and his touches are evident now with the English brand. Remember this is just what I have heard so who knows what is really true.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> This has been a British week for me... I really should be drinking a cuppa tea right now!
> On Wednesday the UPS man delivered my Mulberry wallet, and then yesterday DHL showed up at my door with this glorious Liberty scarf which I snagged at a terrific sale price from the Liberty London web site. Even with overseas shipping (but no VAT) it was still 70% off! It is jacquard silk, and is as soft as... well... silk! But the really old, really soft *vintage* silk, the kind we used to see in the 1960s and 70s, the kind that drapes like a dream. Yum!
> View attachment 3397269
> View attachment 3397270


Love, love, love it!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> When I get an Iphone s plus I'll get rid of my Ipad too cause it's old and pretty slow


I love my iPad. I have all 3 versions. I take the small to my MIL's doctor appointments, the medium in bed to read on my kindle and my pro for pictures and movies.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> There's one other problem with letting those wallets sit in a drawer, oreo. And this is a little-known fact.
> When wallets and other SLGs sit in a dark drawer, together, for an extended period of time, they... well... let's just say they get up to a certain amount of hanky-panky. They're like rabbits! Or gerbils! And the result is that one morning you open up the drawer, and you have *twice* as many SLGs!


So that's the reason why my drawer is stuffed with mystery wallets!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> This has been a British week for me... I really should be drinking a cuppa tea right now!
> On Wednesday the UPS man delivered my Mulberry wallet, and then yesterday DHL showed up at my door with this glorious Liberty scarf which I snagged at a terrific sale price from the Liberty London web site. Even with overseas shipping (but no VAT) it was still 70% off! It is jacquard silk, and is as soft as... well... silk! But the really old, really soft *vintage* silk, the kind we used to see in the 1960s and 70s, the kind that drapes like a dream. Yum!
> View attachment 3397269
> View attachment 3397270


That is a wonderful scarf, Elaine.  I could use that in my wardrobe, especially with your commentary on it's softness and drape--of course it was gone when I looked on line. Well, I would not be wearing it right now anyway, in our sauna-like weather.
However!! I did pull the trigger on the small Mulberry wallet this morning.  Yay!  To compensate, I spent last night listing  some items on Ebay.  Then looked at wallets from various designers, but don't intend, right now, to pay triple/quadruple the price of the Mulberry, so the decision to buy the Mulberry became easier. 
So what else are you eyeing in the near future?  You lead the way!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> If the price is right, anything and everything can be sold on ebay.....lol


Amen, Oreo...just go on the eBay Forum and look under "funny, weird, bad listing lists"! 


ElainePG said:


> There's one other problem with letting those wallets sit in a drawer, oreo. And this is a little-known fact.
> When wallets and other SLGs sit in a dark drawer, together, for an extended period of time, they... well... let's just say they get up to a certain amount of hanky-panky. They're like rabbits! Or gerbils! And the result is that one morning you open up the drawer, and you have *twice* as many SLGs!


I've often wondered, Elaine...thanks for the explanation!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> That is a wonderful scarf, Elaine.  I could use that in my wardrobe, especially with your commentary on it's softness and drape--of course it was gone when I looked on line. Well, I would not be wearing it right now anyway, in our sauna-like weather.
> However!! I did pull the trigger on the small Mulberry wallet this morning.  Yay!  To compensate, I spent last night listing  some items on Ebay.  Then looked at wallets from various designers, but don't intend, right now, to pay triple/quadruple the price of the Mulberry, so the decision to buy the Mulberry became easier.
> So what else are you eyeing in the near future?  You lead the way!


Can't wait to see...post a pic! Can't go wrong with Mulberry


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Amen, Oreo...just go on the eBay Forum and look under "funny, weird, bad listing lists"!


Do you have a link to that site?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> That is a wonderful scarf, Elaine.  I could use that in my wardrobe, especially with your commentary on it's softness and drape--of course it was gone when I looked on line. Well, I would not be wearing it right now anyway, in our sauna-like weather.
> However!! I did pull the trigger on the small Mulberry wallet this morning.  Yay!  To compensate, I spent last night listing  some items on Ebay.  Then looked at wallets from various designers, but don't intend, right now, to pay triple/quadruple the price of the Mulberry, so the decision to buy the Mulberry became easier.
> *So what else are you eyeing in the near future?  You lead the way!*


So happy they still had the wallets available for purchase, barbee... can't wait to see a picture of the one you got.

As for me, I'm done for the forseeable future. I'm shopping out of my closet!


----------



## Izzy48

This is the new style Mulberry key/coin purse I ordered to use to conserve space in my smaller bags. I have an LV key/coin purse in the pink epi leather which is lovely but it doesn't quite hold what I need so it is Mulberry to the rescue. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is also their new color of blue cobalt.  which has a purple cast. The back has a pocket which is useable. The first picture shows the replacement of the Mulberry tree as a gold stamp. My next Mulberry purchase will be the bag below in the grey.

http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom...double-zip-tote-dark-grey-small-classic-grain


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I love my iPad. I have all 3 versions. I take the small to my MIL's doctor appointments, the medium in bed to read on my kindle and my pro for pictures and movies.


Totally agree Meg. I cannot imagine not having an iPad. I read on it and use it for everything just as you do.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> This is the new style Mulberry key/coin purse I ordered to use to conserve space in my smaller bags. I have an LV key/coin purse in the pink epi leather which is lovely but it doesn't quite hold what I need so it is Mulberry to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398444
> View attachment 3398445
> 
> 
> This is also their new color of blue cobalt.  which has a purple cast. The back has a pocket which is useable. The first picture shows the replacement of the Mulberry tree as a gold stamp. My next Mulberry purchase will be the bag below in the grey.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom...double-zip-tote-dark-grey-small-classic-grain


That grey Double-Zip is stunning, Izzy! Is that the one that's not going to be available in the U.S., so you're going to have to order it from the U.K. Mulberry site? Or will your SA be able to get it into her boutique for you?
I love the blue cobalt color of your key/coin purse. It's just a pity that they've done away with the little Mulberry tree. Do you think in the future they will bring it back, or is it gone for good?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Totally agree Meg. I cannot imagine not having an iPad. I read on it and use it for everything just as you do.


Agree with you and Meg, Izzy. I have an iPhone 6 Plus, which I use for phone calls (duh!), calendaring, contacts, notes (like my grocery list!), and internet access when I'm out and about. 
But I couldn't manage without my iPad Mini, which I use for reading books as well as a backup to my contacts, calendars, & notes when it's by my chair. And I use it for internet & email access at night when I've turned off my laptop, but just for reading, not really for replying... I find the on-screen keypad too difficult for anything more than very brief communication. 
For example, I can view tPF threads easily on my iPad, but don't post unless I'm on my laptop (like I am now! )


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That grey Double-Zip is stunning, Izzy! Is that the one that's not going to be available in the U.S., so you're going to have to order it from the U.K. Mulberry site? Or will your SA be able to get it into her boutique for you?
> I love the blue cobalt color of your key/coin purse. It's just a pity that they've done away with the little Mulberry tree. Do you think in the future they will bring it back, or is it gone for good?



Correct in that it will have to be special ordered so unless there is a big change it will not be in any boutiques this year. They also have a beautiful scarlet coming which I know would be popular with mulberry people. Seems the US is pushing all of Coca's things rather than the Mulberry I know. As for the tree, I doubt they have that  much sense!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone else watched the movie 45 Years? Charlotte Rampling is fabulous in the role she is playing. A beautiful woman as well. If anyone has seen it, I would like your opinion of her last movement as the dance was ending. What does her physical action indicate?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> A small animal rant!
> We usually buy faux geraniums for the window boxes in our barn. From a distance they look real and no watering! This year I decided to buy real ones. P warned me the damn horses would eat them but I wouldn't listen. Well...they looked great for about a week. This morning I woke up to a geranium tsunami...pots all over the paddock. They must have had a party! Back to the fakes...can't win!



Did P said "I told you so" ?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This has been a British week for me... I really should be drinking a cuppa tea right now!
> On Wednesday the UPS man delivered my Mulberry wallet, and then yesterday DHL showed up at my door with this glorious Liberty scarf which I snagged at a terrific sale price from the Liberty London web site. Even with overseas shipping (but no VAT) it was still 70% off! It is jacquard silk, and is as soft as... well... silk! But the really old, really soft *vintage* silk, the kind we used to see in the 1960s and 70s, the kind that drapes like a dream. Yum!
> View attachment 3397269
> View attachment 3397270



Very nice!  



Izzy48 said:


> This is the new style Mulberry key/coin purse I ordered to use to conserve space in my smaller bags. I have an LV key/coin purse in the pink epi leather which is lovely but it doesn't quite hold what I need so it is Mulberry to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398444
> View attachment 3398445
> 
> 
> 
> This is also their new color of blue cobalt.  which has a purple cast. The back has a pocket which is useable. The first picture shows the replacement of the Mulberry tree as a gold stamp. My next Mulberry purchase will be the bag below in the grey.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom...double-zip-tote-dark-grey-small-classic-grain



Love it.! Love the bag in the link too...


----------



## udalrike

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone else watched the movie 45 Years? Charlotte Rampling is fabulous in the role she is playing. A beautiful woman as well. If anyone has seen it, I would like your opinion of her last movement as the dance was ending. What does her physical action indicate?



Hallo, everyone! Izzy, thanks for mentioning the film. I saw it and I would say that she can´t bear it anymore and she is about to leave her husband. She does not want anymore "Smoke in her eyes"...


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I fell in love with this little wallet (they call it a "purse" in the U.K.) when I saw it in the Mulberry sale. I would have stalled until next year, perhaps even paid full price, until I learned that the new version of this purse is *not* going to have the sweet ittle tree on the front; instead, it's just going to be stamped "Mulberry" in gold. Boo! What's Mulberry without a tree on it?
> 
> Sooooo... considering it *was* 30% off, and it *was* the color I wanted, and the design *was* about to be discontinued... allow me to present my sweet new little Mulberry Tree Purse. Exactly what I was missing in my SLG collection: a tiny wallet that just holds my driver's license, a credit card, my health insurance card, and a few folded bills for when I go out in the evening.
> View attachment 3396065
> View attachment 3396066


I love it. I have pretty switched to a small wallet for daily use. It weighs less and is more easily switched between different bags.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene and Sky, I am going to post 3 pictures of the Coach Rogue 25 in chalk  along with the LV wallet. One of the pictures has my tea rose charm in chalk. One of the pics didn't upload but its purpose was to show you the suede lining of the Rogue. As many bags as I have this is and will be one of my all time favorites.


Very pretty wallets. I have 3 wallets and 2 Chanel CC cases that I use in clutches. I only have 1 long wallet left, I sold everything else. I use my mini Dogon on a daily basis.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> A small animal rant!
> We usually buy faux geraniums for the window boxes in our barn. From a distance they look real and no watering! This year I decided to buy real ones. P warned me the damn horses would eat them but I wouldn't listen. Well...they looked great for about a week. This morning I woke up to a geranium tsunami...pots all over the paddock. They must have had a party! Back to the fakes...can't win!


aww so sorry SQ.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> This has been a British week for me... I really should be drinking a cuppa tea right now!
> On Wednesday the UPS man delivered my Mulberry wallet, and then yesterday DHL showed up at my door with this glorious Liberty scarf which I snagged at a terrific sale price from the Liberty London web site. Even with overseas shipping (but no VAT) it was still 70% off! It is jacquard silk, and is as soft as... well... silk! But the really old, really soft *vintage* silk, the kind we used to see in the 1960s and 70s, the kind that drapes like a dream. Yum!
> View attachment 3397269
> View attachment 3397270


Beautiful. Eilene. I love the colors in the scarf.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> This is the new style Mulberry key/coin purse I ordered to use to conserve space in my smaller bags. I have an LV key/coin purse in the pink epi leather which is lovely but it doesn't quite hold what I need so it is Mulberry to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398444
> View attachment 3398445
> 
> 
> This is also their new color of blue cobalt.  which has a purple cast. The back has a pocket which is useable. The first picture shows the replacement of the Mulberry tree as a gold stamp. My next Mulberry purchase will be the bag below in the grey.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom...double-zip-tote-dark-grey-small-classic-grain


Very pretty.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Totally agree Meg. I cannot imagine not having an iPad. I read on it and use it for everything just as you do.


It is the only way that I read these days. My hands hurt too often to hold a book for an extended period of time. I can't imagine not having an iPad. I used to have a laptop but that was cumbersome to use in bed and once I got my first iPad I put it away and then gave it to a friend.


----------



## megt10

Well ladies, my SO Birkin did not come in by the 30th. My lovely SA put another bag away just in case for me even though he is on vacation. I went to Hermes this past Thursday to take a peak. You all know what that means. May I introduce my new white B 30 in Clemence. I wore my GT in Togo to check the weight of the bag against it. I didn't notice a difference.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Well ladies, my SO Birkin did not come in by the 30th. My lovely SA put another bag away just in case for me even though he is on vacation. I went to Hermes this past Thursday to take a peak. You all know what that means. May I introduce my new white B 30 in Clemence. I wore my GT in Togo to check the weight of the bag against it. I didn't notice a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398775
> View attachment 3398776
> View attachment 3398777
> View attachment 3398778



Wow! White as snow   it's gorgeous Meg! And you look stunning in that blue dress!!!!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Well ladies, my SO Birkin did not come in by the 30th. My lovely SA put another bag away just in case for me even though he is on vacation. I went to Hermes this past Thursday to take a peak. You all know what that means. May I introduce my new white B 30 in Clemence. I wore my GT in Togo to check the weight of the bag against it. I didn't notice a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398775
> View attachment 3398776
> View attachment 3398777
> View attachment 3398778


WOW WOW WOW!   Wear your new Hermes in the best of health!


----------



## hockeymama

Amazing! I saw one at dinner last night and couldn't stop staring. The owner seemed to think I was looking at her [emoji12]


----------



## Cilifene

hockeymama said:


> Amazing! I saw one at dinner last night and couldn't stop staring. *The owner seemed to think I was looking at her* [emoji12]


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> This has been a British week for me... I really should be drinking a cuppa tea right now!
> On Wednesday the UPS man delivered my Mulberry wallet, and then yesterday DHL showed up at my door with this glorious Liberty scarf which I snagged at a terrific sale price from the Liberty London web site. Even with overseas shipping (but no VAT) it was still 70% off! It is jacquard silk, and is as soft as... well... silk! But the really old, really soft *vintage* silk, the kind we used to see in the 1960s and 70s, the kind that drapes like a dream. Yum!
> View attachment 3397269
> View attachment 3397270


ElainePG that scarf is absolutely gorgeous. I love the color on you and the drape is really amazing. I love it.


----------



## oreo713

I had to take my poor little furbaby to the vet Thursday to check his REALLY BAD (you can guess what I  mean!!!) upset stomach.  After testing, it didn't look like anything serious.(thank G-d).  He has a really bad habit of sneakily eating and licking whatever garbage there is on the street when I'm not looking directly at him.  He had to go on a diet of special gastrointestinal soft food (which he LOVES) and pro-biotic powder supplement.  He's on the mend now. (I really want to muzzle him when I walk him to prevent this happening over and over again, but I wouldn't do that).  While I was there I made an appointment to have his teeth cleaned this Thursday.  The vet agreed that it was time and needed to be done again, but told me in advance that he may need a few teeth pulled this time due to age and wear and tear.  Sooooooooooo...it's going to cost a MINIMUM of $750. with pre-testing, anesthesia, bloodwork, etc etc.  I wish he was covered under my dental plan............   I finally have the best reason to sell some of my hoard of wallets and bags.......


----------



## Izzy48

udalrike said:


> Hallo, everyone! Izzy, thanks for mentioning the film. I saw it and I would say that she can´t bear it anymore and she is about to leave her husband. She does not want anymore "Smoke in her eyes"...



Thanks so much for your response. I think the same as you. I was stunned at the duplicity of the life he had lived. I think she moved on and "Smoke in her eyes" was a true metaphor.


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> I had to take my poor little furbaby to the vet Thursday to check his REALLY BAD (you can guess what I  mean!!!) upset stomach.  After testing, it didn't look like anything serious.(thank G-d).  He has a really bad habit of sneakily eating and licking whatever garbage there is on the street when I'm not looking directly at him.  He had to go on a diet of special gastrointestinal soft food (which he LOVES) and pro-biotic powder supplement.  He's on the mend now. (I really want to muzzle him when I walk him to prevent this happening over and over again, but I wouldn't do that).  While I was there I made an appointment to have his teeth cleaned this Thursday.  The vet agreed that it was time and needed to be done again, but told me in advance that he may need a few teeth pulled this time due to age and wear and tear.  Sooooooooooo...it's going to cost a MINIMUM of $750. with pre-testing, anesthesia, bloodwork, etc etc.  I wish he was covered under my dental plan............   I finally have the best reason to sell some of my hoard of wallets and bags.......



So glad all is well but I know how you feel. In the past 2 months I have spent well over $1500 on mine but they are worth it. I know you feel the same but it is a good time to sell more!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Well ladies, my SO Birkin did not come in by the 30th. My lovely SA put another bag away just in case for me even though he is on vacation. I went to Hermes this past Thursday to take a peak. You all know what that means. May I introduce my new white B 30 in Clemence. I wore my GT in Togo to check the weight of the bag against it. I didn't notice a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398775
> View attachment 3398776
> View attachment 3398777
> View attachment 3398778


Lovely collection Meg plus the wallet is a beautiful color. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I had to take my poor little furbaby to the vet Thursday to check his REALLY BAD (you can guess what I  mean!!!) upset stomach.  After testing, it didn't look like anything serious.(thank G-d).  He has a really bad habit of sneakily eating and licking whatever garbage there is on the street when I'm not looking directly at him.  He had to go on a diet of special gastrointestinal soft food (which he LOVES) and pro-biotic powder supplement.  He's on the mend now. (I really want to muzzle him when I walk him to prevent this happening over and over again, but I wouldn't do that).  While I was there I made an appointment to have his teeth cleaned this Thursday.  The vet agreed that it was time and needed to be done again, but told me in advance that he may need a few teeth pulled this time due to age and wear and tear.  Sooooooooooo...it's going to cost a MINIMUM of $750. with pre-testing, anesthesia, bloodwork, etc etc.  I wish he was covered under my dental plan............   I finally have the best reason to sell some of my hoard of wallets and bags.......


So sorry to hear it, oreo, but I'm so glad to hear that the problem wasn't serious. It's a good thing that he loves his special "diet food"! I'll bet he is *NOT* going to be a happy camper on Thursday when he gets his teeth cleaned...


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> So glad all is well but I know how you feel. In the past 2 months I have spent well over $1500 on mine but they are worth it. I know you feel the same but it is a good time to sell more!


I've done it before. sell things that is.  I just have a hard time getting started...........


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Well ladies, my SO Birkin did not come in by the 30th. My lovely SA put another bag away just in case for me even though he is on vacation. I went to Hermes this past Thursday to take a peak. You all know what that means. May I introduce my new white B 30 in Clemence. I wore my GT in Togo to check the weight of the bag against it. I didn't notice a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398775
> View attachment 3398776
> View attachment 3398777
> View attachment 3398778


Wow, Meg, that is one amaaaaaaaaaaaazing bag! So perfect for your hot SoCal summers. And it looks so very pretty "dressed" with twillies and that bright blue charm. It's a very special bag... wear it in the very best of health.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> So sorry to hear it, oreo, but I'm so glad to hear that the problem wasn't serious. It's a good thing that he loves his special "diet food"! I'll bet he is *NOT* going to be a happy camper on Thursday when he gets his teeth cleaned...


Thanks Elaine.  He's not going to be a happy camper tonight either.  I am supposed to start giving him his regular food again.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Very pretty wallets. I have 3 wallets and 2 Chanel CC cases that I use in clutches. I only have 1 long wallet left, I sold everything else. *I use my mini Dogon on a daily basis*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398759
> View attachment 3398763


Your mini Dogon is such a pretty wallet. How many cc does it hold? Or do you use it for coins & bills, and then use a cc case in addition?


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> I had to take my poor little furbaby to the vet Thursday to check his REALLY BAD (you can guess what I  mean!!!) upset stomach.  After testing, it didn't look like anything serious.(thank G-d).  He has a really bad habit of sneakily eating and licking whatever garbage there is on the street when I'm not looking directly at him.  He had to go on a diet of special gastrointestinal soft food (which he LOVES) and pro-biotic powder supplement.  He's on the mend now. (I really want to muzzle him when I walk him to prevent this happening over and over again, but I wouldn't do that).  While I was there I made an appointment to have his teeth cleaned this Thursday.  The vet agreed that it was time and needed to be done again, but told me in advance that he may need a few teeth pulled this time due to age and wear and tear.  Sooooooooooo...it's going to cost a MINIMUM of $750. with pre-testing, anesthesia, bloodwork, etc etc.  I wish he was covered under my dental plan............   I finally have the best reason to sell some of my hoard of wallets and bags.......


Oreo, a pet is the best reason to sell some of your "hoarding."  If it makes you feel better, when our Corgi was alive, we had to take him to Auburn, at a cost of about $3K, and near the end of his life he could not eat dog food, so we would fry him steak and chicken daily.  It was worth it, for all the love he gave us!
Now, we only have an outside cat, a stray, and all we do is a rabies shot.  That cat has bitten the family more times then not, and only after 3-4 years, is warming up to us without biting. The good mother I am, I plug in a heating pad in the winter for him.  But no high vet bills--that's where I draw the line.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Well ladies, my SO Birkin did not come in by the 30th. My lovely SA put another bag away just in case for me even though he is on vacation. I went to Hermes this past Thursday to take a peak. You all know what that means. May I introduce my new white B 30 in Clemence. I wore my GT in Togo to check the weight of the bag against it. I didn't notice a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398775
> View attachment 3398776
> View attachment 3398777
> View attachment 3398778


So stunning!  The white is perfect for the weather.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> This is the new style Mulberry key/coin purse I ordered to use to conserve space in my smaller bags. I have an LV key/coin purse in the pink epi leather which is lovely but it doesn't quite hold what I need so it is Mulberry to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398444
> View attachment 3398445
> 
> 
> This is also their new color of blue cobalt.  which has a purple cast. The back has a pocket which is useable. The first picture shows the replacement of the Mulberry tree as a gold stamp. My next Mulberry purchase will be the bag below in the grey.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom...double-zip-tote-dark-grey-small-classic-grain


Izzy, the cobalt blue is great!  Actually, the color of the  zippy type Mulberry wallet I ordered  is a similar color, and when you said your  color is new, I checked on my color, and it is neon blue.  Now I am scared--did not pay attention to the word "neon"--but liked the color.  I hope it doesn't scream at me, as I assumed it was more your color.  I wavered between blue and black, but thought it would be easy to get black in the future.  We shall see.  The shipping was high, as I guess it's coming from Britain, so I won't want to send back.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Lovely collection Meg plus the wallet is a beautiful color. Congrats on your new addition!


Thank you, Izzy. 


Cilifene said:


> Wow! White as snow   it's gorgeous Meg! And you look stunning in that blue dress!!!!


Thank you so much. I have started a diet and I plan to at least lose 15 lbs. I put on so much weight during the 5 weeks recuperation of my MIL. I had to hold my purse in front of my stomach, lol.



oreo713 said:


> WOW WOW WOW!   Wear your new Hermes in the best of health!


Thank you.


hockeymama said:


> Amazing! I saw one at dinner last night and couldn't stop staring. The owner seemed to think I was looking at her [emoji12]


That is too funny.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, the cobalt blue is great!  Actually, the color of the  zippy type Mulberry wallet I ordered  is a similar color, and when you said your  color is new, I checked on my color, and it is neon blue.  Now I am scared--did not pay attention to the word "neon"--but liked the color.  I hope it doesn't scream at me, as I assumed it was more your color.  I wavered between blue and black, but thought it would be easy to get black in the future.  We shall see.  The shipping was high, as I guess it's coming from Britain, so I won't want to send back.


To begin with I was wrong about the color. The new color is indigo which is the color of the key/coin purse I just purchased. Neon blue is a gorgeous color and is really very close to cobalt. I have a neon blue wallet and a neon blue double zip Bayswater. When I carry the DZ, I always get multiple compliments on the bag and the color of the bag. So you will know you didn't make a mistake I have taken a picture of my wallet and my key/coin purse sitting side by side. My wallet is on the right and you can see the neon blue is a true cobalt. The other purse with the key has a purple hue which is beautiful. There is very little difference in the color and if I could I would buy another handbag in the indigo but it would be a waste.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> So stunning!  The white is perfect for the weather.


Thank you yes it is. Though today I wore my Capucine Kelly Cut for the first time. I absolutely love it. We went to a matinee play.


----------



## Izzy48

Looking super as usual Meg. Awesome small bag! Love the color.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you yes it is. Though today I wore my Capucine Kelly Cut for the first time. I absolutely love it. We went to a matinee play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399159
> View attachment 3399160
> View attachment 3399164


You look great (as usual) and that SMILE...!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I had to take my poor little furbaby to the vet Thursday to check his REALLY BAD (you can guess what I  mean!!!) upset stomach.  After testing, it didn't look like anything serious.(thank G-d).  He has a really bad habit of sneakily eating and licking whatever garbage there is on the street when I'm not looking directly at him.  He had to go on a diet of special gastrointestinal soft food (which he LOVES) and pro-biotic powder supplement.  He's on the mend now. (I really want to muzzle him when I walk him to prevent this happening over and over again, but I wouldn't do that).  While I was there I made an appointment to have his teeth cleaned this Thursday.  The vet agreed that it was time and needed to be done again, but told me in advance that he may need a few teeth pulled this time due to age and wear and tear.  Sooooooooooo...it's going to cost a MINIMUM of $750. with pre-testing, anesthesia, bloodwork, etc etc.  I wish he was covered under my dental plan............   I finally have the best reason to sell some of my hoard of wallets and bags.......


I am glad he is okay! There is nothing worse than a sick child be that human or fur baby. Misha was at the vet yesterday for a chest X-ray, blood work for his dental and a full thyroid scan to make sure the cancer has not come back. It was super expensive. I'm going to have the woman from TRR come back out and take more stuff. I just don't have the time, patience or energy to sell anymore. I have been putting stuff away for months and tomorrow hopefully I can find more to go. In sticking with my one in one out rule I need to find at least 3 more bags to add to the collection.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> You look great (as usual) and that SMILE...!!!!!!


Thank you! I finally finished with the dentist this past Tuesday. I had to have the cap on my front tooth redone. There was a shadow from the tooth underneath. It was a long expensive road but now that it's done I am happy especially when I see the pictures.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow, Meg, that is one amaaaaaaaaaaaazing bag! So perfect for your hot SoCal summers. And it looks so very pretty "dressed" with twillies and that bright blue charm. It's a very special bag... wear it in the very best of health.


Thank you so much, Elaine. I'm a little nervous since it is white but I figured at least I can send her to the spa when she gets dirty.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Looking super as usual Meg. Awesome small bag! Love the color.


Thank you, Izzy. This was the first time we have been out since Passover. It really felt good to get out.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Well ladies, my SO Birkin did not come in by the 30th. My lovely SA put another bag away just in case for me even though he is on vacation. I went to Hermes this past Thursday to take a peak. You all know what that means. May I introduce my new white B 30 in Clemence. I wore my GT in Togo to check the weight of the bag against it. I didn't notice a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398775
> View attachment 3398776
> View attachment 3398777
> View attachment 3398778



WOW, Meg!!!!  Your new B 30 is gorgeous!!    I'm amazed at your Hermes collection!!  In my eyes, you're the Hermes Queen!!  Such wonderful bags.  I would love a Birkin but I have other expenditures to focus on...like a new transmission for my Mustang.  DH smoked it & now it has to be replaced.  So right now, I'm living on Ban Island!!

Anyway, I love your new bag & as usual, you look wonderfully stylish, as usual!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you yes it is. Though today I wore my Capucine Kelly Cut for the first time. I absolutely love it. We went to a matinee play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399159
> View attachment 3399160
> View attachment 3399164


Meg, I love this look on you!!  You look wonderful & like you're feeling better.  How are your toes?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, Elaine. I'm a little nervous since it is white but I figured at least I can send her to the spa when she gets dirty.


Really? A spa??? Or were you joking?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Izzy. This was the first time we have been out since Passover. It really felt good to get out.


You look terrific, meg. I'm glad you had a chance to dress up & get out of the house. What matinée did you see?


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Izzy. This was the first time we have been out since Passover. It really felt good to get out.


So happy you are finally able to get out again. You really did look happy with your wonderful smile. It is special to let go of some of the stress and just be relaxed while enjoying life.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I am glad he is okay! There is nothing worse than a sick child be that human or fur baby. Misha was at the vet yesterday for a chest X-ray, blood work for his dental and a full thyroid scan to make sure the cancer has not come back. It was super expensive. I'm going to have the woman from TRR come back out and take more stuff. I just don't have the time, patience or energy to sell anymore. I have been putting stuff away for months and tomorrow hopefully I can find more to go. In sticking with my one in one out rule I need to find at least 3 more bags to add to the collection.



I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Misha's scan comes out positive.  Yes...the vet can get very expensive, but what can we do?  We must take care of the ones that are there for us, unconditionally.  
Your new white bag is tdf,  as is your new "cut".  You need to get rid of three more bags?  I dare  ask, no I won't,  hmmmmm yes I will..I'm struggling here.....I really need to get let some go also.  ok I will ask...are you letting go of the blue Chanel Coco Pleats?  I know you love that one.  ok  now I'm sorry I asked.  lol
BTW . Are you done with the dentist and the lumineers?  I think your smile looks absolutely wonderful....


----------



## oreo713

*Wishing everyone a Happy and SAFE 4th of July holiday!!!*


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> To begin with I was wrong about the color. The new color is indigo which is the color of the key/coin purse I just purchased. Neon blue is a gorgeous color and is really very close to cobalt. I have a neon blue wallet and a neon blue double zip Bayswater. When I carry the DZ, I always get multiple compliments on the bag and the color of the bag. So you will know you didn't make a mistake I have taken a picture of my wallet and my key/coin purse sitting side by side. My wallet is on the right and you can see the neon blue is a true cobalt. The other purse with the key has a purple hue which is beautiful. There is very little difference in the color and if I could I would buy another handbag in the indigo but it would be a waste.


Thanks for the insight, Izzy.  I am relieved, and yes, the colors are very close.  I am looking forward to receiving my wallet!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> WOW, Meg!!!!  Your new B 30 is gorgeous!!    I'm amazed at your Hermes collection!!  In my eyes, you're the Hermes Queen!!  Such wonderful bags.  I would love a Birkin but I have other expenditures to focus on...like a new transmission for my Mustang.  DH smoked it & now it has to be replaced.  So right now, I'm living on Ban Island!!
> 
> Anyway, I love your new bag & as usual, you look wonderfully stylish, as usual!


You are so kind. Thank you. So sorry to hear about the transmission, yikes.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Misha's scan comes out positive.  Yes...the vet can get very expensive, but what can we do?  We must take care of the ones that are there for us, unconditionally.
> Your new white bag is tdf,  as is your new "cut".  You need to get rid of three more bags?  I dare  ask, no I won't,  hmmmmm yes I will..I'm struggling here.....I really need to get let some go also.  ok I will ask...are you letting go of the blue Chanel Coco Pleats?  I know you love that one.  ok  now I'm sorry I asked.  lol
> BTW . Are you done with the dentist and the lumineers?  I think your smile looks absolutely wonderful....


Yes, the vet has been as expensive as my teeth which are finally done. I am keeping the Coco Pleats. It is one of my favorite winter bags. I let go of most of my Chanel that I don't use and the only one left to go is the large Boy bag. I held onto it for sentimental reasons. I bought it when we were in LV on vacation but have used it maybe 5 times. So off it goes. 


barbee said:


> So stunning!  The white is perfect for the weather.


Thank you, Barbee,


ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, meg. I'm glad you had a chance to dress up & get out of the house. What matinée did you see?


We went to our local dinner theater and we saw Mary Poppins. It wasn't something that I thought I would enjoy but it was surprisingly good. 


Izzy48 said:


> So happy you are finally able to get out again. You really did look happy with your wonderful smile. It is special to let go of some of the stress and just be relaxed while enjoying life.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Meg, I love this look on you!!  You look wonderful & like you're feeling better.  How are your toes?


My toes are still not 100%. I think that I didn't take care of them properly after my MIL fell. I just didn't have time. They are better though. During my last pedicure, Lily had to do a lot of digging again. At some point, I am going to have to go back and have the podiatrist check them.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> This is the new style Mulberry key/coin purse I ordered to use to conserve space in my smaller bags. I have an LV key/coin purse in the pink epi leather which is lovely but it doesn't quite hold what I need so it is Mulberry to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398444
> View attachment 3398445
> 
> 
> This is also their new color of blue cobalt.  which has a purple cast. The back has a pocket which is useable. The first picture shows the replacement of the Mulberry tree as a gold stamp. My next Mulberry purchase will be the bag below in the grey.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wom...double-zip-tote-dark-grey-small-classic-grain


Gorgeous color, Izzy!


megt10 said:


> Very pretty wallets. I have 3 wallets and 2 Chanel CC cases that I use in clutches. I only have 1 long wallet left, I sold everything else. I use my mini Dogon on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398759
> View attachment 3398763


I have the full size Dogon in gold/PHW but I love the mini, Meg!.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well ladies, my SO Birkin did not come in by the 30th. My lovely SA put another bag away just in case for me even though he is on vacation. I went to Hermes this past Thursday to take a peak. You all know what that means. May I introduce my new white B 30 in Clemence. I wore my GT in Togo to check the weight of the bag against it. I didn't notice a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398775
> View attachment 3398776
> View attachment 3398777
> View attachment 3398778


Love the white/GHW combo...just don't wear dark jeans!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Love the white/GHW combo...just don't wear dark jeans!


I am keeping that in mind. I think that it will be okay since it is a hand/arm carried bag, not one that rests against the body. I had a lovely JC shoulder bag in white that I loved but with it resting against my hip it got color transfer that I was never able to fully get rid of.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Did P said "I told you so" ?


He just gave me "the look"!


oreo713 said:


> I had to take my poor little furbaby to the vet Thursday to check his REALLY BAD (you can guess what I  mean!!!) upset stomach.  After testing, it didn't look like anything serious.(thank G-d).  He has a really bad habit of sneakily eating and licking whatever garbage there is on the street when I'm not looking directly at him.  He had to go on a diet of special gastrointestinal soft food (which he LOVES) and pro-biotic powder supplement.  He's on the mend now. (I really want to muzzle him when I walk him to prevent this happening over and over again, but I wouldn't do that).  While I was there I made an appointment to have his teeth cleaned this Thursday.  The vet agreed that it was time and needed to be done again, but told me in advance that he may need a few teeth pulled this time due to age and wear and tear.  Sooooooooooo...it's going to cost a MINIMUM of $750. with pre-testing, anesthesia, bloodwork, etc etc.  I wish he was covered under my dental plan............   I finally have the best reason to sell some of my hoard of wallets and bags.......


My poor little Oreo, our rescue pony that was over 44 y/o, had to have some teeth pulled by the floater (horse dentist). What a mess! Good luck with your furbaby, Oreo...always something!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Do you have a link to that site?


Here you go...enjoy! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/funny-weird-bad-listings-list.729957/


----------



## skyqueen

Happy July 4th...everyone! [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]
Already marched in our parade...now off to the beach


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love the white/GHW combo...just don't wear dark jeans!


Yes, I was wondering about that!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I was wondering about that!


I don't wear jeans very often though I have started buying jean skirts. I am liking the casual feel of them and still feeling comfortable and much cooler than in jeans.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Really? A spa??? Or were you joking?


No, I wasn't joking. You can send your Hermes bags to Paris and they are refurbished. When choosing to buy Hermes I take that into account when justifying the price. Granted it can cost several hundred dollars but the bags that I have seen coming back look almost brand new.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous color, Izzy!
> 
> I have the full size Dogon in gold/PHW but I love the mini, Meg!.


Thanks, SQ. It is the perfect size wallet for me. It holds everything I need and is easy to get in and out of. I have a full-size Bearne but never use it anymore. Maybe if I was traveling.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> No, I wasn't joking. You can send your Hermes bags to Paris and they are refurbished. When choosing to buy Hermes I take that into account when justifying the price. Granted it can cost several hundred dollars but *the bags that I have seen coming back look almost brand new*.


Wow!  I had no idea! 
Do they come back speaking with a French accent, too? 
Seriously, though, that is amazing service... great that the company stands behind them in that way.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Happy July 4th...everyone! [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]
> Already marched in our parade...now off to the beach


Have fun! We are hanging at home. I know that fireworks don't scare Misha but have no idea how Rudy will react.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow!  I had no idea!
> Do they come back speaking with a French accent, too?
> Seriously, though, that is amazing service... great that the company stands behind them in that way.


I haven't had to send a bag to the spa yet. I do love a French accent and would pay extra for that.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I haven't had to send a bag to the spa yet. I do love a French accent and would pay extra for that.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Have fun! We are hanging at home. I know that fireworks don't scare Misha but have no idea how Rudy will react.


Oh, that's right... it's your first 4th of July with Rudy! How's the little guy doing?


----------



## megt10

I have worn the white B once so far. I went out a few days ago to the jewelers. I didn't buy anything.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's right... it's your first 4th of July with Rudy! How's the little guy doing?


He is doing great. He has really come out of his shell. I am taking him with Misha every 2 weeks to get groomed. He doesn't need it but it is great socialization for him. All the social dogs get to stay in the large area that they have for grooming and play with each other. He follows Misha's lead in almost everything. He is timid around people he doesn't know especially men. Though once he has met the person a couple of times he warms up right away. Of course, it helps that Misha loves everyone. Here we all are this past Thursday when I was getting my massage. This is a weekly occurrence. Here is Misha at the vet this past Saturday. We love our vet. She is just so incredible. I am living in fear that the hours at VCA are going to have her looking for a new job and that the cost of living will have her and her husband moving to another state. We would seriously follow her anywhere within 100 miles.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3400128
> View attachment 3400129
> View attachment 3400131
> 
> He is doing great. He has really come out of his shell. I am taking him with Misha every 2 weeks to get groomed. He doesn't need it but it is great socialization for him. All the social dogs get to stay in the large area that they have for grooming and play with each other. He follows Misha's lead in almost everything. He is timid around people he doesn't know especially men. Though once he has met the person a couple of times he warms up right away. Of course, it helps that Misha loves everyone. Here we all are this past Thursday when I was getting my massage. This is a weekly occurrence. Here is Misha at the vet this past Saturday. We love our vet. She is just so incredible. I am living in fear that the hours at VCA are going to have her looking for a new job and that the cost of living will have her and her husband moving to another state. We would seriously follow her anywhere within 100 miles.


Rudy and Misha are just soooooooooo adorable, Meg! I'm so glad that Rudy has followed Misha's lead and become a social little guy. He was incredibly lucky to have become a member of your family. (And I'm sure the feeling is mutual!)
Oh, I do hope your vet stays where she is... I know how much you rely on her! It's obvious from the photos how much Misha is bonded with her.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3400128
> View attachment 3400129
> View attachment 3400131
> 
> He is doing great. He has really come out of his shell. I am taking him with Misha every 2 weeks to get groomed. He doesn't need it but it is great socialization for him. All the social dogs get to stay in the large area that they have for grooming and play with each other. He follows Misha's lead in almost everything. He is timid around people he doesn't know especially men. Though once he has met the person a couple of times he warms up right away. Of course, it helps that Misha loves everyone. Here we all are this past Thursday when I was getting my massage. This is a weekly occurrence. Here is Misha at the vet this past Saturday. We love our vet. She is just so incredible. I am living in fear that the hours at VCA are going to have her looking for a new job and that the cost of living will have her and her husband moving to another state. We would seriously follow her anywhere within 100 miles.


Meg, I have to say again your bag is gorgeous. Did you post a picture of the bag without scarf and charms? I would love to see it unadorned. Your fur babies are so cute!! Enjoyed all the pictures,


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3400128
> View attachment 3400129
> View attachment 3400131
> 
> He is doing great. He has really come out of his shell. I am taking him with Misha every 2 weeks to get groomed. He doesn't need it but it is great socialization for him. All the social dogs get to stay in the large area that they have for grooming and play with each other. He follows Misha's lead in almost everything. He is timid around people he doesn't know especially men. Though once he has met the person a couple of times he warms up right away. Of course, it helps that Misha loves everyone. Here we all are this past Thursday when I was getting my massage. This is a weekly occurrence. Here is Misha at the vet this past Saturday. We love our vet. She is just so incredible. I am living in fear that the hours at VCA are going to have her looking for a new job and that the cost of living will have her and her husband moving to another state. We would seriously follow her anywhere within 100 miles.



Rudy definitely looks like he's coming out of his shell & becoming a social butterfly.  LOL  It's always good for them to get as much socialization as possible, especially with a rescue where you don't really know what their past was.  I keep my girls socialized & they love to go.  Kimber especially loves to go to the bank because she gets "cookies"  & lovin' from all the tellers.  And they're always happy to see her.  They call my girls their security dogs because no one is going to want to rob the bank with 2 big Rottweilers there.  LOL
I hope you vet stays.  I know how hard it is to find a good vet that the babies will trust.  My girls are like that with their vet.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...enjoy!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/funny-weird-bad-listings-list.729957/


Thanks SQ...It looks like a good read!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> He just gave me "the look"!
> 
> My poor little Oreo, our rescue pony that was over 44 y/o, had to have some teeth pulled by the floater (horse dentist). What a mess! Good luck with your furbaby, Oreo...always something!


I am sure he will be fine...it's me that the vet is worried about!!!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I don't wear jeans very often though I have started buying jean skirts. I am liking the casual feel of them and still feeling comfortable and much cooler than in jeans.


I love jean skirts also..it's just that they see to be making them a bit too short for me to feel comfortable in, and I don't like the maxi length.  I would love to find one that came just to the bottom of my knee, and not a pencil skirt style.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I have worn the white B once so far. I went out a few days ago to the jewelers. I didn't buy anything.
> View attachment 3400124


Stunning outfit Meg.  New B looks great.  Now that's the skirt length and style I like!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I love jean skirts also..it's just that they see to be making them a bit too short for me to feel comfortable in, and I don't like the maxi length.  I would love to find one that came just to the bottom of my knee, and not a pencil skirt style.


Nic + Zoe make a really nice denim skirt that would come to just the bottom of the knee on most people (it comes a little longer on me!). It's nicely flared, and zips up the side. I have two of them, both the same, because I keep worrying that they're going to discontinue the style! It's called the "flirt skirt."


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I have worn the white B once so far. I went out a few days ago to the jewelers. I didn't buy anything.
> View attachment 3400124


Wonderful summer outfit!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I love jean skirts also..it's just that they see to be making them a bit too short for me to feel comfortable in, and I don't like the maxi length.  I would love to find one that came just to the bottom of my knee, and not a pencil skirt style.


I know how hard it is to find a knee length or close to knee length jeans skirt. I am always on the lookout. I found a J Crew one that is perfect from the NAP sales for 60.00 it is 20" in length so not too short. https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/664585


ElainePG said:


> Rudy and Misha are just soooooooooo adorable, Meg! I'm so glad that Rudy has followed Misha's lead and become a social little guy. He was incredibly lucky to have become a member of your family. (And I'm sure the feeling is mutual!)
> Oh, I do hope your vet stays where she is... I know how much you rely on her! It's obvious from the photos how much Misha is bonded with her.


I hope that she stays too but I am getting the feeling that they are understaffed and overworked. I told her last time that we were there that if she ever left we would follow her wherever she went so she had to let us know. She mentioned something about possibly moving to Pittsburg where her family is and they could afford to buy a house. It will be a sad day if she leaves.


Izzy48 said:


> Meg, I have to say again your bag is gorgeous. Did you post a picture of the bag without scarf and charms? I would love to see it unadorned. Your fur babies are so cute!! Enjoyed all the pictures,


I did get pictures when she first arrived. I will post them.


cdtracing said:


> Rudy definitely looks like he's coming out of his shell & becoming a social butterfly.  LOL  It's always good for them to get as much socialization as possible, especially with a rescue where you don't really know what their past was.  I keep my girls socialized & they love to go.  Kimber especially loves to go to the bank because she gets "cookies"  & lovin' from all the tellers.  And they're always happy to see her.  They call my girls their security dogs because no one is going to want to rob the bank with 2 big Rottweilers there.  LOL
> I hope you vet stays.  I know how hard it is to find a good vet that the babies will trust.  My girls are like that with their vet.


Yes Rudy is coming out of his shell and has become such a cuddly boy. The again Misha is a total cuddler so it is not surprising. I am going to take Rudy to SCP/Hermes next time I go. I bought a stroller and he is very quiet. I had to wait until he learned to go to the bathroom on grass and not just at home. For months he would hold it until we got home. He had no idea that he could go outside anywhere else.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Stunning outfit Meg.  New B looks great.  Now that's the skirt length and style I like!!!


I prefer a skirt that is a little shorter or at least more lightweight. 


ElainePG said:


> Nic + Zoe make a really nice denim skirt that would come to just the bottom of the knee on most people (it comes a little longer on me!). It's nicely flared, and zips up the side. I have two of them, both the same, because I keep worrying that they're going to discontinue the style! It's called the "flirt skirt."


I second that skirt. It is very comfortable and lightweight. It is perfect for summer.


skyqueen said:


> Wonderful summer outfit!


Thank you, SQ.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yes Rudy is coming out of his shell and has become such a cuddly boy. The again Misha is a total cuddler so it is not surprising. I am going to take Rudy to SCP/Hermes next time I go. I bought a stroller and he is very quiet. I had to wait until he learned to go to the bathroom on grass and not just at home. *For months he would hold it until we got home. He had no idea that he could go outside anywhere else.*
> View attachment 3400608



Awww dear Rudy! I remember the bathroom issue Meg, I'm so glad he learned it.!
He sure is lucky that he lives with you now......


----------



## Cilifene

Summer outfit in Denmark..... sorry about the poor quality


----------



## Cilifene

Beeing summer foolish ...


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I know how hard it is to find a knee length or close to knee length jeans skirt. I am always on the lookout. I found a J Crew one that is perfect from the NAP sales for 60.00 it is 20" in length so not too short. https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/664585
> 
> Yes Rudy is coming out of his shell and has become such a cuddly boy. The again Misha is a total cuddler so it is not surprising. I am going to take Rudy to SCP/Hermes next time I go. I bought a stroller and he is very quiet. I had to wait until he learned to go to the bathroom on grass and not just at home. For months he would hold it until we got home. He had no idea that he could go outside anywhere else.
> View attachment 3400608



I love the length of your skirt & think it looks perfect on you.  That's the length I wear when I wear one.  At 61, my legs are not what they use to be.  

I'm so glad Rudy is learning he can go potty at other grassy areas other than at home.  And I'm so glad he & Misha have each other.  Misha leads by example & helps to teach him what he needs to know & do.  I'm happy he has become a cuddly baby.  He knows he's loved & safe.  You can see it in his eyes.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Beeing summer foolish ...
> 
> View attachment 3400630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400631


So cute, cilifene!  It seems as though your summer weather is like my summer weather... perfect for wearing tights and a jacket!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> So cute, cilifene!  It seems as though your summer weather is like my summer weather... perfect for wearing tights and a jacket!



Thanks Elaine  yeah, thiese days the summer in Copenhagen is perfect, I love when I can wear tights and jacket  i know most people here would say the weather sucks


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I know how hard it is to find a knee length or close to knee length jeans skirt. I am always on the lookout. I found a J Crew one that is perfect from the NAP sales for 60.00 it is 20" in length so not too short. https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/664585
> 
> Thanks Meg..I did look at the J Crew link but it looks like the skirt on the model comes way above her knees.  If I had legs like her it wouldn't be an issue, but....... I would blind people if I wore my skirt that short!
> The one that Elaine suggested from Nic & Zoe looks more do-able for me due to the length issue.
> I don't remember if I thanked you Elaine.....so MANY THANKS to you and Meg!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> So cute, cilifene!  It seems as though your summer weather is like my summer weather... perfect for wearing tights and a jacket!


I would trade my summer weather for either of your summer weather in a heartbeat.  Heatwave started here today, HOT, HUMID, DISGUSTING!  I won't have a decent hair day for the rest of the summer.  I am so over NYC weather...hot and humid in the summer, and freezing cold and very snowy lately in the winter.  No spring or autumn anymore......Time to relocate...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine  yeah, thiese days the summer in Copenhagen is perfect, I love when I can wear tights and jacket  i know most people here would say the weather sucks


jealous jealous jealous


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I would trade my summer weather for either of your summer weather in a heartbeat.  Heatwave started here today, HOT, HUMID, DISGUSTING!  I won't have a decent hair day for the rest of the summer.  I am so over NYC weather...hot and humid in the summer, and freezing cold and very snowy lately in the winter.  No spring or autumn anymore......Time to relocate...



Aww, poor you! I hate heatwave and humid ... and snow too!!!  The Danish weather can be all that, we never know how the weather will turn out....
My favorite time is definitely autumn


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I know how hard it is to find a knee length or close to knee length jeans skirt. I am always on the lookout. I found a J Crew one that is perfect from the NAP sales for 60.00 it is 20" in length so not too short. https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/664585
> 
> I hope that she stays too but I am getting the feeling that they are understaffed and overworked. I told her last time that we were there that if she ever left we would follow her wherever she went so she had to let us know. She mentioned something about possibly moving to Pittsburg where her family is and they could afford to buy a house. It will be a sad day if she leaves.
> 
> I did get pictures when she first arrived. I will post them.
> 
> Yes Rudy is coming out of his shell and has become such a cuddly boy. The again Misha is a total cuddler so it is not surprising. I am going to take Rudy to SCP/Hermes next time I go. I bought a stroller and he is very quiet. I had to wait until he learned to go to the bathroom on grass and not just at home. For months he would hold it until we got home. He had no idea that he could go outside anywhere else.
> View attachment 3400608





megt10 said:


> I know how hard it is to find a knee length or close to knee length jeans skirt. I am always on the lookout. I found a J Crew one that is perfect from the NAP sales for 60.00 it is 20" in length so not too short. https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/664585
> 
> I hope that she stays too but I am getting the feeling that they are understaffed and overworked. I told her last time that we were there that if she ever left we would follow her wherever she went so she had to let us know. She mentioned something about possibly moving to Pittsburg where her family is and they could afford to buy a house. It will be a sad day if she leaves.
> 
> I did get pictures when she first arrived. I will post them.
> 
> Yes Rudy is coming out of his shell and has become such a cuddly boy. The again Misha is a total cuddler so it is not surprising. I am going to take Rudy to SCP/Hermes next time I go. I bought a stroller and he is very quiet. I had to wait until he learned to go to the bathroom on grass and not just at home. For months he would hold it until we got home. He had no idea that he could go outside anywhere else.
> View attachment 3400608


Thanks for posting again for me. Just a gorgeous bag! It is amazing how beautiful this color is in this bag.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Beeing summer foolish ...
> 
> View attachment 3400630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400631


You look marvelous Cilifene. What is your average summer temperature?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Aww, poor you! I hate heatwave and humid ... and snow too!!!  The Danish weather can be all that, we never know how the weather will turn out....
> My favorite time is definitely autumn


Being in the South is no  picnic weather wise either. The heat/humidity is so bad it is difficult to be outside. When I came home; from the grocery and a few errands, my linen clothes were wet and my hair looked as if I had stepped out of a shower. Now it's storming and I hope it cools down for a few hours.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You look marvelous Cilifene. What is your average summer temperature?





Izzy48 said:


> Being in the South is no  picnic weather wise either. The heat/humidity is so bad it is difficult to be outside. When I came home; from the grocery and a few errands, my linen clothes were wet and my hair looked as if I had stepped out of a shower. Now it's storming and I hope it cools down for a few hours.



Thanks dear izzy! I'm not sure, but It's nothing compares to you ladies over there...


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Being in the South is no  picnic weather wise either. The heat/humidity is so bad it is difficult to be outside. When I came home; from the grocery and a few errands, my linen clothes were wet and my hair looked as if I had stepped out of a shower. Now it's storming and I hope it cools down for a few hours.


I think we live on the same street, Izzy.  Hot, humid, then storms in the afternoon.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I think we live on the same street, Izzy.  Hot, humid, then storms in the afternoon.


 It is still terribly hot here today and I am going out so I will be wet by the time I get home. I know it's no different for you Barbee. it's truly miserable.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Awww dear Rudy! I remember the bathroom issue Meg, I'm so glad he learned it.!
> He sure is lucky that he lives with you now......


He has learned everything really quickly considering he knew nothing when we got him. He is so joyful and I am so glad that he found his way into our home.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Summer outfit in Denmark..... sorry about the poor quality
> 
> View attachment 3400625


You look stunning and very chic!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> I love the length of your skirt & think it looks perfect on you.  That's the length I wear when I wear one.  At 61, my legs are not what they use to be.
> 
> I'm so glad Rudy is learning he can go potty at other grassy areas other than at home.  And I'm so glad he & Misha have each other.  Misha leads by example & helps to teach him what he needs to know & do.  I'm happy he has become a cuddly baby.  He knows he's loved & safe.  You can see it in his eyes.


I too am glad that he has Misha to teach him. This is one of my favorite collages. The first picture is when he was at the kill shelter and was rescued before being pts. The next was the day I saw him and the look he gave me while all the other dogs were barking. The next was his first grooming that took her 3 hours because she was sure that he had never been groomed before and was very scared and she didn't want to frighten him any further and the last was a recent grooming.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for posting again for me. Just a gorgeous bag! It is amazing how beautiful this color is in this bag.


Thank you.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Summer outfit in Denmark..... sorry about the poor quality
> 
> View attachment 3400625





Cilifene said:


> Beeing summer foolish ...
> 
> View attachment 3400630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400631


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I too am glad that he has Misha to teach him. This is one of my favorite collages. The first picture is when he was at the kill shelter and was rescued before being pts. The next was the day I saw him and the look he gave me while all the other dogs were barking. The next was his first grooming that took her 3 hours because she was sure that he had never been groomed before and was very scared and she didn't want to frighten him any further and the last was a recent grooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401564



Oh, Meg, Rudy is a totally different boy now.  Before, he was terrified, cofused, & alone. Now, he's loved, secure, safe & has a family.  That's pure love in his eyes for you.  He knows what true love is & he didn't before. You're his angel & his whole world.  Thank you for saving him & making him part of your family.


----------



## skyqueen

Speaking of skirts...just tried this on yesterday. Denim, made of tencel...very soft and hangs well. Also comes in petite, Elaine!
http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/product/product.aspx?item=49003C&rPFID=0&sk=N&h=N


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I too am glad that he has Misha to teach him. This is one of my favorite collages. The first picture is when he was at the kill shelter and was rescued before being pts. The next was the day I saw him and the look he gave me while all the other dogs were barking. The next was his first grooming that took her 3 hours because she was sure that he had never been groomed before and was very scared and she didn't want to frighten him any further and the last was a recent grooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401564


Amazing! 
He actually has a smile on his face now!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Oh, Meg, Rudy is a totally different boy now.  Before, he was terrified, cofused, & alone. Now, he's loved, secure, safe & has a family.  That's pure love in his eyes for you.  He knows what true love is & he didn't before. You're his angel & his whole world.  Thank you for saving him & making him part of your family.


Yeah, the pictures tell the whole rescue story. I am so glad that he is with us. I really feel like it was meant to be. I hadn't planned on getting another dog so soon after Nick having to be pts. He really helped heal us and we have done the same for him.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> Being in the South is no  picnic weather wise either. The heat/humidity is so bad it is difficult to be outside. When I came home; from the grocery and a few errands, my linen clothes were wet and my hair looked as if I had stepped out of a shower. Now it's storming and I hope it cools down for a few hours.



I can second that!  You never know what's going to happen. Our humidity is so thick you can practically cut it with a knife & it's so hot that when you step outside, it feels like you opened the oven door. When it rais, it just makes it feel steamy & sticky. And it can be this way well into the Fall season.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Amazing!
> He actually has a smile on his face now!


I know. He smiles all the time.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Speaking of skirts...just tried this on yesterday. Denim, made of tencel...very soft and hangs well. Also comes in petite, Elaine!
> http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/product/product.aspx?item=49003C&rPFID=0&sk=N&h=N


Super cute skirt. I love tencel. It is so lightweight and comfortable.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> I can second that!  You never know what's going to happen. Our humidity is so thick you can practically cut it with a knife & it's so hot that when you step outside, it feels like you opened the oven door. When it rais, it just makes it feel steamy & sticky. And it can be this way well into the Fall season.


Can't wait for Fall here too. The past few days have been nice but it has gotten up to 116 this past month. I know the next few months are going to be awful. Fall is my favorite time of the year and it can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## skyqueen

Our weather (Cape Cod) has been gorgeous! Some humid days but mostly dry. We are lucky...we get the ocean breeze. Usually 10-15 degrees cooler/warmer then Boston. While the weather is wonderful, the traffic is horrendous...even the back roads!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I too am glad that he has Misha to teach him. This is one of my favorite collages. The first picture is when he was at the kill shelter and was rescued before being pts. The next was the day I saw him and the look he gave me while all the other dogs were barking. The next was his first grooming that took her 3 hours because she was sure that he had never been groomed before and was very scared and she didn't want to frighten him any further and the last was a recent grooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401564


Priceless!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Yeah, the pictures tell the whole rescue story. I am so glad that he is with us. I really feel like it was meant to be. I hadn't planned on getting another dog so soon after Nick having to be pts. He really helped heal us and we have done the same for him.


   You have done a mitzvah for all of your furbabies whether rescued, adopted, found, purchased, etc. .  I know that they give back the unconditional love that you give them in return, and that is priceless!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> He has learned everything really quickly considering he knew nothing when we got him. He is so joyful and I am so glad that he found his way into our home.






megt10 said:


> You look stunning and very chic!


Thanks Meg! 



megt10 said:


> I too am glad that he has Misha to teach him. This is one of my favorite collages. The first picture is when he was at the kill shelter and was rescued before being pts. The next was the day I saw him and the look he gave me while all the other dogs were barking. The next was his first grooming that took her 3 hours because she was sure that he had never been groomed before and was very scared and she didn't want to frighten him any further and the last was a recent grooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401564



He sure is smiling ....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


>



Hehe....


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Speaking of skirts...just tried this on yesterday. Denim, made of tencel...very soft and hangs well. Also comes in petite, Elaine!
> http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/product/product.aspx?item=49003C&rPFID=0&sk=N&h=N


Cute skirt, SQ! There's a J. Jill not too far from me... if I have time, I'm going to check it out and see how it looks on me.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I too am glad that he has Misha to teach him. This is one of my favorite collages. The first picture is when he was at the kill shelter and was rescued before being pts. The next was the day I saw him and the look he gave me while all the other dogs were barking. The next was his first grooming that took her 3 hours because she was sure that he had never been groomed before and was very scared and she didn't want to frighten him any further and the last was a recent grooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401564


This collage tells the whole story, Meg. What a sweet, relaxed, and healthy boy he is, now. He is truly "at home."


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Speaking of skirts...just tried this on yesterday. Denim, made of tencel...very soft and hangs well. Also comes in petite, Elaine!
> http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/product/product.aspx?item=49003C&rPFID=0&sk=N&h=N


Really nice SQ....but I need it to be a little bit longer...I hate my knees!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> I can second that!  You never know what's going to happen. Our humidity is so thick you can practically cut it with a knife & it's so hot that when you step outside, it feels like you opened the oven door. When it rais, it just makes it feel steamy & sticky. And it can be this way well into the Fall season.



Oh dear, that sounds very hard - I hope it doesn't last into Fall.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Really nice SQ....but I need it to be a little bit longer...I hate my knees!!!!!!!!!!


I thought it was too long and I'm 5'10"...was thinking of going with a petite. Hit me just under the knee cap.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Our weather (Cape Cod) has been gorgeous! Some humid days but mostly dry. We are lucky...we get the ocean breeze. Usually 10-15 degrees cooler/warmer then Boston. While the weather is wonderful, the traffic is horrendous...even the back roads!


Oh I remember the traffic it was awful years ago I can't imagine how bad it is now. Just stay at the beach.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> This collage tells the whole story, Meg. What a sweet, relaxed, and healthy boy he is, now. He is truly "at home."





barbee said:


> Priceless!





oreo713 said:


> You have done a mitzvah for all of your furbabies whether rescued, adopted, found, purchased, etc. .  I know that they give back the unconditional love that you give them in return, and that is priceless!





Cilifene said:


> Thanks Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> He sure is smiling ....





ElainePG said:


> This collage tells the whole story, Meg. What a sweet, relaxed, and healthy boy he is, now. He is truly "at home."



Thank you so much, ladies. Got the results of Misha's bloodwork. He is good to go for his dental in a couple of weeks. Everything looks good except apparently his TH3 thyroid is a little too high. He will have another one done next month when he goes to VCA All Care for his ultrasound with the cancer specialist. They need to make sure that the tumor on his spleen hasn't gotten bigger. They didn't think it was a concern when they saw it last time only the one in his thyroid that was cancer and was removed. Now they just need to make sure nothing has changed.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I thought it was too long and I'm 5'10"...was thinking of going with a petite. Hit me just under the knee cap.


hmmmmmm...then the  picture isn't too accurate...it's showing it above the knee.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> hmmmmmm...then the  picture isn't too accurate...it's showing it above the knee.


If you live near a store...try it. Should be going on sale, soon!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. Got the results of Misha's bloodwork. He is good to go for his dental in a couple of weeks. Everything looks good except apparently his TH3 thyroid is a little too high. He will have another one done next month when he goes to VCA All Care for his ultrasound with the cancer specialist. They need to make sure that the tumor on his spleen hasn't gotten bigger. They didn't think it was a concern when they saw it last time only the one in his thyroid that was cancer and was removed. Now they just need to make sure nothing has changed.


That's great news Meg!..I am taking Oreo tomorrow morning for his dental cleaning.  Boy, is he going to be pissed off at me.  But I guess that it's better to be pissed off than pissed on...(sorry, sorry, sorry)
In the meantime...has anyone ever had a LIPOMA?  I have one on my deltoid muscle (about the size of a half dollar) and my GP suggested I go to a general surgeon to have it removed since it is starting to cause me a bit of pain.  I originally saw it last year, but it wasn't causing me any pain and everyone kept telling me that I examine myself too much and that ir was nothing.  The problem is....I am so scared of getting stitiches!!  I remember that my last furbaby (Commander Frisbee) had a few of them between on his chest between his front legs making it difficult for him to walk.  The vet called them fatty lumps at the time, but I looked it up and its the same thing...LIPOMAS
Sorry for the run-on post.  I get long winded when I'm not sure of what to do..........


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> If you live near a store...try it. Should be going on sale, soon!


okie dokie...thanks SQ....are you feeling the LOVE???(likes)??? lol


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Just stay at the beach.


Yup!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Yup!
> View attachment 3401957


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. Got the results of Misha's bloodwork. He is good to go for his dental in a couple of weeks. Everything looks good except apparently his TH3 thyroid is a little too high. He will have another one done next month when he goes to VCA All Care for his ultrasound with the cancer specialist. They need to make sure that the tumor on his spleen hasn't gotten bigger. They didn't think it was a concern when they saw it last time only the one in his thyroid that was cancer and was removed. Now they just need to make sure nothing has changed.


Glad he's better...good news!


oreo713 said:


> That's great news Meg!..I am taking Oreo tomorrow morning for his dental cleaning.  Boy, is he going to be pissed off at me.  But I guess that it's better to be pissed off than pissed on...(sorry, sorry, sorry)
> In the meantime...has anyone ever had a LIPOMA?  I have one on my deltoid muscle (about the size of a half dollar) and my GP suggested I go to a general surgeon to have it removed since it is starting to cause me a bit of pain.  I originally saw it last year, but it wasn't causing me any pain and everyone kept telling me that I examine myself too much and that ir was nothing.  The problem is....I am so scared of getting stitiches!!  I remember that my last furbaby (Commander Frisbee) had a few of them between on his chest between his front legs making it difficult for him to walk.  The vet called them fatty lumps at the time, but I looked it up and its the same thing...LIPOMAS
> Sorry for the run-on post.  I get long winded when I'm not sure of what to do..........


Good luck with your Oreo, tomorrow


----------



## cdtracing

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear, that sounds very hard - I hope it doesn't last into Fall.



I hope it doesn't either but this is typical weather in Georgia.  Hot, humid & pop up thunderstorms.  Today, it's not as hot because we've had off & on thunderstorms all day.  But once the sun comes out....it's gets steamy....to the point you can see it coming off the pavement.  But, if you don't like the weather here, like we always say, just wait about 15 minutes & it will change. LOL  When it gets too hot, even my girls don't want to go outside to potty.  They will go & do their business, then come right back in to the A/C.  They'll only stay outside if they can get into their pool.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> okie dokie...thanks SQ....are you feeling the LOVE???(likes)??? lol


I can't figure out the "like" thing...if I like or agree or want to add to the dialogue, I do. But maybe the "like" button will come in handy down the road!


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. Got the results of Misha's bloodwork. He is good to go for his dental in a couple of weeks. Everything looks good except apparently his TH3 thyroid is a little too high. He will have another one done next month when he goes to VCA All Care for his ultrasound with the cancer specialist. They need to make sure that the tumor on his spleen hasn't gotten bigger. They didn't think it was a concern when they saw it last time only the one in his thyroid that was cancer and was removed. Now they just need to make sure nothing has changed.



Good news, Meg!!  Will be keeping Misha in our prayers that all will be well next month when he sees his cancer specialist.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> They'll only stay outside if they can get into their pool.


Now I want to see a picture of that!


----------



## cdtracing

Here they are in their little pools from last year.  They have since had a blast destroying them.  I went & bought them some larger wading pools to replace these.  I wanted to put an inground pool for them but DH doesn't want a pool.  He says they're too much work.  But I have a friend with a pool that I take the girls swimming every week.  They also have a Rottie so when we come, it's a pool full of Rotties.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Here they are in their little pools from last year.  They have since had a blast destroying them.  I went & bought them some larger wading pools to replace these.  I wanted to put an inground pool for them but DH doesn't want a pool.  He says they're too much work.  But I have a friend with a pool that I take the girls swimming every week.  They also have a Rottie so when we come, it's a pool full of Rotties.
> 
> View attachment 3402034



OMG...that's too damn cute! The look on their faces [emoji38]
BTW, I wouldn't mess with your girls [emoji15]


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> OMG...that's too damn cute! The look on their faces [emoji38]
> BTW, I wouldn't mess with your girls [emoji15]



They're very special.  They're both champions & are trained security dogs.  My larger girl, Kimber, is bonded specifically to me.  We've worked a lot of jobs over the years.  When we're home & not working, my girls are spoiled babies.  They love to play in the water & really enjoy going swimming.  They each have their own special beds in our bedroom with their own faux fur throws.  And when Daddy is away on business, they are both my shadows.  Properly introduced & once they know someone is "approved" by us, they're just big babies.  LOL


----------



## barbee

It was serendipitous that I was rained out of my tennis match today, so I was home when my new little Mulberry arrived. I am sooo glad I ordered it--just love the color, size, and feel!


----------



## barbee

Here is another pic of the wallet(purse!!!!) with the new scarf I bought in Budapest, and finally took out of the box. Well, it is too hot to wear it right now.  Three scarves are heading out of the closet, since one came in.  Doing OK.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> It was serendipitous that I was rained out of my tennis match today, so I was home when my new little Mulberry arrived. I am sooo glad I ordered it--just love the color, size, and feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402155


Love your wallet, twin sister! Is it navy???


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> It was serendipitous that I was rained out of my tennis match today, so I was home when my new little Mulberry arrived. I am sooo glad I ordered it--just love the color, size, and feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402155



Perfect...I can see this cutie inside you Gucci Discos [emoji6]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I can't figure out the "like" thing...if I like or agree or want to add to the dialogue, I do. But maybe the "like" button will come in handy down the road!


I dont get it either  I've only used it a few times and only on pics just like InstaGram...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. Got the results of Misha's bloodwork. He is good to go for his dental in a couple of weeks. Everything looks good except apparently his TH3 thyroid is a little too high. He will have another one done next month when he goes to VCA All Care for his ultrasound with the cancer specialist. They need to make sure that the tumor on his spleen hasn't gotten bigger. They didn't think it was a concern when they saw it last time only the one in his thyroid that was cancer and was removed. Now they just need to make sure nothing has changed.



That is good news Meg.....


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> Here they are in their little pools from last year.  They have since had a blast destroying them.  I went & bought them some larger wading pools to replace these.  I wanted to put an inground pool for them but DH doesn't want a pool.  He says they're too much work.  But I have a friend with a pool that I take the girls swimming every week.  They also have a Rottie so when we come, it's a pool full of Rotties.
> 
> View attachment 3402034



They are beautiful.!!!! ...wonderful pic...thanks


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here is another pic of the wallet(purse!!!!) with the new scarf I bought in Budapest, and finally took out of the box. Well, it is too hot to wear it right now.  Three scarves are heading out of the closet, since one came in.  Doing OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402159



Stunning ...I love the purple tone in it...


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Love your wallet, twin sister! Is it navy???


Elaine, it is neon blue, but not at all "in your face,"--more a royal blue.  I love the color, and really need a bag in this color.  Oh, I do have a Gucci bucket bag this color, which needs to go, due to its size.  Sigh.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Good news, Meg!!  Will be keeping Misha in our prayers that all will be well next month when he sees his cancer specialist.


Thanks, I would be lost without him. 


oreo713 said:


> That's great news Meg!..I am taking Oreo tomorrow morning for his dental cleaning.  Boy, is he going to be pissed off at me.  But I guess that it's better to be pissed off than pissed on...(sorry, sorry, sorry)
> In the meantime...has anyone ever had a LIPOMA?  I have one on my deltoid muscle (about the size of a half dollar) and my GP suggested I go to a general surgeon to have it removed since it is starting to cause me a bit of pain.  I originally saw it last year, but it wasn't causing me any pain and everyone kept telling me that I examine myself too much and that ir was nothing.  The problem is....I am so scared of getting stitiches!!  I remember that my last furbaby (Commander Frisbee) had a few of them between on his chest between his front legs making it difficult for him to walk.  The vet called them fatty lumps at the time, but I looked it up and its the same thing...LIPOMAS
> Sorry for the run-on post.  I get long winded when I'm not sure of what to do..........


Good luck with the dental.


skyqueen said:


> Yup!
> View attachment 3401957


So envious!


skyqueen said:


> Glad he's better...good news!
> 
> Good luck with your Oreo, tomorrow


Thank you.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Here they are in their little pools from last year.  They have since had a blast destroying them.  I went & bought them some larger wading pools to replace these.  I wanted to put an inground pool for them but DH doesn't want a pool.  He says they're too much work.  But I have a friend with a pool that I take the girls swimming every week.  They also have a Rottie so when we come, it's a pool full of Rotties.
> 
> View attachment 3402034


Adorable.


barbee said:


> It was serendipitous that I was rained out of my tennis match today, so I was home when my new little Mulberry arrived. I am sooo glad I ordered it--just love the color, size, and feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402155


So pretty.


Cilifene said:


> I dont get it either  I've only used it a few times and only on pics just like InstaGram...


I think it is supposed to be like Instagram which I just joined like last month. I feel bad when people don't have likes so I give them likes just so they can feel the love.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Adorable.
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> I think it is supposed to be like Instagram which* I just joined like last month*. I feel bad when people don't have likes so I give them likes just so they can feel the love.


Oh you did!??  what is your name on IG?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Adorable.
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> I think it is supposed to be like Instagram which I just joined like last month. I feel bad when people don't have likes so I give them likes just so they can feel the love.



Never mind ..just found you


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh you did!??  what is your name on IG?


megt10n megt10 was already taken. Since I have used 10n before as my maiden name was Tennen I just went with that. Once again not overly original.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> megt10n megt10 was already taken. Since I have used 10n before as my maiden name was Tennen I just went with that. Once again not overly original.



I had another account (as Cilifene) but closed it cause I got so many gost follower and many of them was dealing with fakes 
My new account is therefore private... and pretty much just black ...wouldn't you say? LOL...


----------



## barbee

cdtracing said:


> Here they are in their little pools from last year.  They have since had a blast destroying them.  I went & bought them some larger wading pools to replace these.  I wanted to put an inground pool for them but DH doesn't want a pool.  He says they're too much work.  But I have a friend with a pool that I take the girls swimming every week.  They also have a Rottie so when we come, it's a pool full of Rotties.
> 
> View attachment 3402034


HaHa I'm glad you bought them a larger size pool. They look a little embarrassed to be in that size.  Yes, I know they want a built in pool(those kids!) but don't give in.  Best they swim in their friends' pool.  You can use the savings to buy some bags.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I had another account (as Cilifene) but closed it cause I got so many gost follower and many of them was dealing with fakes
> My new account is therefore private... and pretty much just black ...wouldn't you say? LOL...


Yes, your account is very you! Ok, like I said I am new to Instagram and only joined because I was researching color combinations for my SO Kelly and most of the pictures that a friend of mine was sending me to consider were coming from there. Anyway, what is a ghost follower? I have seen people mentioning it. I have only purchased from one store from Instagram and that was an animal rescue site that had cute stuff and the proceeds went to feeding animals. I would never buy a bag from Instagram though I like looking at what people are selling.


----------



## megt10

My purchase from Instagram.


----------



## cdtracing

barbee said:


> HaHa I'm glad you bought them a larger size pool. They look a little embarrassed to be in that size.  Yes, I know they want a built in pool(those kids!) but don't give in.  Best they swim in their friends' pool.  You can use the savings to buy some bags.



Hahahahahaha!!  Last year, I couldn't find the larger wading pools so I bought them their own small pools.  but, of course, they want the one the other one is in.  They also love to drag the smaller ones around, once they've splashed all the water out, & use it for tug-o-war.  So this year, I bought them the bigger size.  They still have their own but want to be in the one the other is in.  At least they will both fit in them.  Here's a picture of Kimber hogging the small one...she barely fits in it.  In the background, you can see the semi-demolished second pool.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3402686
> 
> My purchase from Instagram.



Now that needs a LOVE button!!!  That's awesome!!!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Yes, your account is very you! Ok, like I said I am new to Instagram and only joined because I was researching color combinations for my SO Kelly and most of the pictures that a friend of mine was sending me to consider were coming from there. Anyway, what is a ghost follower? I have seen people mentioning it. I have only purchased from one store from Instagram and that was an animal rescue site that had cute stuff and the proceeds went to feeding animals. I would never buy a bag from Instagram though I like looking at what people are selling.





megt10 said:


> View attachment 3402686
> 
> My purchase from Instagram.


Love the shirt Meg!  
Ghost follower is the ones that follows you but never gives likes and comments. And when I found out that some of them sells fakes I decided to start a new account and made it a private.


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


> Hahahahahaha!!  Last year, I couldn't find the larger wading pools so I bought them their own small pools.  but, of course, they want the one the other one is in.  They also love to drag the smaller ones around, once they've splashed all the water out, & use it for tug-o-war.  So this year, I bought them the bigger size.  They still have their own but want to be in the one the other is in.  At least they will both fit in them.  Here's a picture of Kimber hogging the small one...she barely fits in it.  In the background, you can see the semi-demolished second pool.
> 
> View attachment 3402736



Lol ... All dog and a small amount of water ... Love the photo


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Now that needs a LOVE button!!!  That's awesome!!!


I agree. Here is a link to the store. I got my MIL the cat t-shirt and a bunch of other cute stuff.
https://theanimalrescuesite.greatergood.com/store/ars/site


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Love the shirt Meg!
> Ghost follower is the ones that follows you but never gives likes and comments. And when I found out that some of them sells fakes I decided to start a new account and made it a private.


So what is the point then of following you?


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Hahahahahaha!!  Last year, I couldn't find the larger wading pools so I bought them their own small pools.  but, of course, they want the one the other one is in.  They also love to drag the smaller ones around, once they've splashed all the water out, & use it for tug-o-war.  So this year, I bought them the bigger size.  They still have their own but want to be in the one the other is in.  At least they will both fit in them.  Here's a picture of Kimber hogging the small one...she barely fits in it.  In the background, you can see the semi-demolished second pool.
> 
> View attachment 3402736


This is a fabulous picture.


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> I agree. Here is a link to the store. I got my MIL the cat t-shirt and a bunch of other cute stuff.
> https://theanimalrescuesite.greatergood.com/store/ars/site


Thanks, Meg.  I'm going to have to get me one of these!!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Meg.  I'm going to have to get me one of these!!


I found a lot of little gifts for my pet  crazy friends too.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> So what is the point then of following you?



I wondered that too when I saw private accounts. I had many followers and follewed many, and frankly I began to feel that I didn't nurse everyone as much I schould and would not become a ghost myself 
My tiny group of friends can see my black account, I actually like the intimacy of a small group, and they can be sure that I follow them and do likes and comments.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I wondered that too when I saw private accounts. I had many followers and follewed many, and frankly I began to feel that I didn't nurse everyone as much I schould and would not become a ghost myself
> My tiny group of friends can see my black account, I actually like the intimacy of a small group, and they can be sure that I follow them and do likes and comments.


No, what I meant was what is the point of ghosts following you? I totally get the reason for a private account.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> No, what I meant was what is the point of ghosts following you? I totally get the reason for a private account.



Ah sorry, I'm from Denmark you know, I don't always get the message.. lol. 
I don't know what the point of ghost following is, have wondered that too... Why do they follow if they never will look at the account again  I had followers that was car freaks or cooks with a restaurant.. What do they care about my bags?? .


----------



## Cilifene

It's almost 1AM and I can't sleep ... Damn menopause....


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> It's almost 1AM and I can't sleep ... Damn menopause....


Same here Cilifene!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Here is another pic of the wallet(purse!!!!) with the new scarf I bought in Budapest, and finally took out of the box. Well, it is too hot to wear it right now.  Three scarves are heading out of the closet, since one came in.  Doing OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402159


Both are so pretty! Do you like the color? Love my bag that color.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Same here Cilifene!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> That's great news Meg!..I am taking Oreo tomorrow morning for his dental cleaning.  Boy, is he going to be pissed off at me.  But I guess that it's better to be pissed off than pissed on...(sorry, sorry, sorry)
> In the meantime...has anyone ever had a LIPOMA?  I have one on my deltoid muscle (about the size of a half dollar) and my GP suggested I go to a general surgeon to have it removed since it is starting to cause me a bit of pain.  I originally saw it last year, but it wasn't causing me any pain and everyone kept telling me that I examine myself too much and that ir was nothing.  The problem is....I am so scared of getting stitiches!!  I remember that my last furbaby (Commander Frisbee) had a few of them between on his chest between his front legs making it difficult for him to walk.  The vet called them fatty lumps at the time, but I looked it up and its the same thing...LIPOMAS
> Sorry for the run-on post.  I get long winded when I'm not sure of what to do..........


I  haven't had a lipoma but my DH has. Since a lipoma is a fatty lump usually situated between your skin and the underlying muscle layer  it is usually easy to  remove. They are slow growing  and benign but if yours is causing pain I would certainly have a surgeon look at it. You don't always have sutures because many surgeons use surgical glue which works well. My husband's was on his collar bone and started increasing in size although it didn't cause any pain.  Due to its size we made the decision to surgically remove it and the incision was closed with surgical glue.  As a matter of fact my knee replacement incision was closed with surgical glue. DH's scar is not visible and mine is slightly visible but my surgery was quite different.  In addition, if the surgeon uses sutures you can ask why not use surgical glue?


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Hahahahahaha!!  Last year, I couldn't find the larger wading pools so I bought them their own small pools.  but, of course, they want the one the other one is in.  They also love to drag the smaller ones around, once they've splashed all the water out, & use it for tug-o-war.  So this year, I bought them the bigger size.  They still have their own but want to be in the one the other is in.  At least they will both fit in them.  Here's a picture of Kimber hogging the small one...she barely fits in it.  In the background, you can see the semi-demolished second pool.
> 
> View attachment 3402736



[emoji41]


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> [emoji41]


What a darling picture!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I  haven't had a lipoma but my DH has. Since a lipoma is a fatty lump usually situated between your skin and the underlying muscle layer  it is usually easy to  remove. They are slow growing  and benign but if yours is causing pain I would certainly have a surgeon look at it. You don't always have sutures because many surgeons use surgical glue which works well. My husband's was on his collar bone and started increasing in size although it didn't cause any pain.  Due to its size we made the decision to surgically remove it and the incision was closed with surgical glue.  As a matter of fact my knee replacement incision was closed with surgical glue. DH's scar is not visible and mine is slightly visible but my surgery was quite different.  In addition, if the surgeon uses sutures you can ask why not use surgical glue?


Thank you Izzy for that info  I will definitely look into that!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I  haven't had a lipoma but my DH has. Since a lipoma is a fatty lump usually situated between your skin and the underlying muscle layer  it is usually easy to  remove. They are slow growing  and benign but if yours is causing pain I would certainly have a surgeon look at it. You don't always have sutures because many surgeons use surgical glue which works well. My husband's was on his collar bone and started increasing in size although it didn't cause any pain.  Due to its size we made the decision to surgically remove it *and the incision was closed with surgical glue*.  As a matter of fact my knee replacement incision was closed with surgical glue. DH's scar is not visible and mine is slightly visible but my surgery was quite different.  In addition, if the surgeon uses sutures you can ask why not use surgical glue?


Ditto. My knee replacement incision was also closed with surgical glue. When I first saw the incision, with no sutures, I couldn't believe it, and had a hard time believing that it would hold! But hold it did, and by this time... 6 months later... the scar is lightening up nicely. I am never going to allow a surgeon to use sutures again unless s/he gives me a *very* good reason!


----------



## ElainePG

Blech. I have laryngitis. I don't feel all that sick... just a little tired... but I really *hate* not being able to talk!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Blech. I have laryngitis. I don't feel all that sick... just a little tired... but I really *hate* not being able to talk!!!


Aww, I hope that you feel better. At least you can type away here on tpf. We are stuck in the house today. They are paving or street. I could have moved my car a street over but there was no way that I was going to leave it out overnight. Good excuse to watch some movies and catch up on my reading. Still hate this new format but I have resigned myself to keep going.


----------



## chessmont

I'm not crazy about the new format so I don't check in as often as I used to...


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> I'm not crazy about the new format so I don't check in as often as I used to...


I am the same way. There were a lot of threads that I was active on but now keep it to a minimum. I hate how I can't just go back to the page I was on if I respond to a reply. I never look at the forums now either.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Blech. I have laryngitis. I don't feel all that sick... just a little tired... but I really *hate* not being able to talk!!!


awwwwwww...feel better Elaine...try some tea and honey


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Aww, I hope that you feel better. At least you can type away here on tpf. We are stuck in the house today. They are paving or street. I could have moved my car a street over but there was no way that I was going to leave it out overnight. Good excuse to watch some movies and catch up on my reading. Still hate this new format but I have resigned myself to keep going.


Yes, I'm staying in & reading tPF, and also napping & reading a book on my iPad. Not bad to relax!


oreo713 said:


> awwwwwww...feel better Elaine...try some tea and honey


That's funny... my internist told me the same thing! She said gargle with warm salt water, drink tea with honey, and have plenty of chicken soup. Just what my gramma would have "prescribed"!


----------



## barbee

I spent the last hour remeasuring my items on Ebay.  I had sold a dress and now the woman says it's 2 inches shorter than I listed. I always say "approximate" for all measurements.  Doesn't matter.  So now I have a range of about 3 " for each measurement, with a +/- 5% next to the measurement.  This should cover me!  Handbags, especially hobos, have many variations in measurements.  Live and learn.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I spent the last hour remeasuring my items on Ebay.  I had sold a dress and now the woman says it's 2 inches shorter than I listed. I always say "approximate" for all measurements.  Doesn't matter.  So now I have a range of about 3 " for each measurement, with a +/- 5% next to the measurement.  This should cover me!  Handbags, especially hobos, have many variations in measurements.  Live and learn.


Oh, barbee, what a damned shame! That's why I've stopped listing items on eBay... just too much of a hassle dealing with annoying buyers. I either try our one local consignment shop, if it's expensive bags I send them to AFF, or I just flat-out donate them. I figure it's a good deed!


----------



## ElainePG

Treating my laryngitis with chicken soup and on-line browsing.  Now I need some advice. 

Between The Hubster and me, I have a *huge* number of Nordstrom Notes that I've been hoarding for the past year. So I've been looking for ages for a bag I liked enough to "spend" them on, but never saw anything that got me really excited. Today I finally saw this cognac Valentino rockstud, which I really like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-vitello-rockstud-hobo/4355149?origin=wishlist
Or, pretty much the same bag, except lined, and in mauve instead of cognac: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...calfskin-leather-hobo/4320739?origin=wishlist

I don't own any Valentino bags, and I don't have a tote this shape in my collection, so I was thinking this might be a good way to spend my Notes. I'm sure it will look seriously dated in a few years (probably it already looks dated!) but I don't care about that. What I'm wondering about is (1) unlined vs. lined; and (2) cognac vs. mauve. I own neither color currently, but the cognac is probably more classic (even with the studs). OTOH, I'm nervous about buying an unlined bag... or shouldn't I be?

Hellllllllllllp!!!!!    Any and all opinions greatly welcomed.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Treating my laryngitis with chicken soup and on-line browsing.  Now I need some advice.
> 
> Between The Hubster and me, I have a *huge* number of Nordstrom Notes that I've been hoarding for the past year. So I've been looking for ages for a bag I liked enough to "spend" them on, but never saw anything that got me really excited. Today I finally saw this cognac Valentino rockstud, which I really like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-vitello-rockstud-hobo/4355149?origin=wishlist
> Or, pretty much the same bag, except lined, and in mauve instead of cognac: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...calfskin-leather-hobo/4320739?origin=wishlist
> 
> I don't own any Valentino bags, and I don't have a tote this shape in my collection, so I was thinking this might be a good way to spend my Notes. I'm sure it will look seriously dated in a few years (probably it already looks dated!) but I don't care about that. What I'm wondering about is (1) unlined vs. lined; and (2) cognac vs. mauve. I own neither color currently, but the cognac is probably more classic (even with the studs). OTOH, I'm nervous about buying an unlined bag... or shouldn't I be?
> 
> Hellllllllllllp!!!!!    Any and all opinions greatly welcomed.


Gorgeous bag, Elaine.   Personally, I like the cognac.  I don't think I own a bag without a lining.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Treating my laryngitis with chicken soup and on-line browsing.  Now I need some advice.
> 
> Between The Hubster and me, I have a *huge* number of Nordstrom Notes that I've been hoarding for the past year. So I've been looking for ages for a bag I liked enough to "spend" them on, but never saw anything that got me really excited. Today I finally saw this cognac Valentino rockstud, which I really like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-vitello-rockstud-hobo/4355149?origin=wishlist
> Or, pretty much the same bag, except lined, and in mauve instead of cognac: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...calfskin-leather-hobo/4320739?origin=wishlist
> 
> I don't own any Valentino bags, and I don't have a tote this shape in my collection, so I was thinking this might be a good way to spend my Notes. I'm sure it will look seriously dated in a few years (probably it already looks dated!) but I don't care about that. What I'm wondering about is (1) unlined vs. lined; and (2) cognac vs. mauve. I own neither color currently, but the cognac is probably more classic (even with the studs). OTOH, I'm nervous about buying an unlined bag... or shouldn't I be?
> 
> Hellllllllllllp!!!!!    Any and all opinions greatly welcomed.


. 

First off I hope you feel better soon and I think it may take a few days to do do but you are on the right track for healing. Summer colds are absolutely miserable.

As for the bag, I am not a mauve type of girl so I personally would not buy that color even though I am certain it is pretty. The cognac bag has been a bag I have liked for some time. With its style and thickness of leather it should be fine unlined.  Actually I like this bag unlined and I can't say that about many handbags. I suppose I can say the cognac color rings my bell!!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Treating my laryngitis with chicken soup and on-line browsing.  Now I need some advice.
> 
> Between The Hubster and me, I have a *huge* number of Nordstrom Notes that I've been hoarding for the past year. So I've been looking for ages for a bag I liked enough to "spend" them on, but never saw anything that got me really excited. Today I finally saw this cognac Valentino rockstud, which I really like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-vitello-rockstud-hobo/4355149?origin=wishlist
> Or, pretty much the same bag, except lined, and in mauve instead of cognac: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...calfskin-leather-hobo/4320739?origin=wishlist
> 
> I don't own any Valentino bags, and I don't have a tote this shape in my collection, so I was thinking this might be a good way to spend my Notes. I'm sure it will look seriously dated in a few years (probably it already looks dated!) but I don't care about that. What I'm wondering about is (1) unlined vs. lined; and (2) cognac vs. mauve. I own neither color currently, but the cognac is probably more classic (even with the studs). OTOH, I'm nervous about buying an unlined bag... or shouldn't I be?
> 
> Hellllllllllllp!!!!!    Any and all opinions greatly welcomed.


Elaine, you are right, the shape is great, especially if you don't have that in your current collection.  As summer is half over, and you typically have cooler weather, the cognac  would seem to be a color to take you nicely into fall. The lack of lining?  I really don't know.  My small Sophie Hulme, which I love, is unlined(black), but it was an inexpensive bag, especially since I snagged it on sale.  I wish I knew the ins and outs of ...should a designer bag always have a lining?  If not, why does it not have a lining, when a similar bag, same designer, same shape, same price range, does have one?  Doesn't make much sense.  Are these bags sending you lots of joy?  Or are these Notes "burning a hole in your pocket...book?"  How about some jewelry, especially with the Nordstrom sale starting?  I do think the bags are a good update on the Rockstud. Can you try it out, and get the Notes back, if you return?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, you are right, the shape is great, especially if you don't have that in your current collection.  As summer is half over, and you typically have cooler weather, the cognac  would seem to be a color to take you nicely into fall. The lack of lining?  I really don't know.  My small Sophie Hulme, which I love, is unlined(black), but it was an inexpensive bag, especially since I snagged it on sale.  I wish I knew the ins and outs of ...should a designer bag always have a lining?  If not, why does it not have a lining, when a similar bag, same designer, same shape, same price range, does have one?  Doesn't make much sense.  Are these bags sending you lots of joy?  Or are these Notes "burning a hole in your pocket...book?"  How about some jewelry, especially with the Nordstrom sale starting?  I do think the bags are a good update on the Rockstud. Can you try it out, and get the Notes back, if you return?


You ask some great questions, barbee! No, the notes aren't burning a hole in my pocket... I've been looking at bags for months and nothing ever blew me away before. These are the first bags to get me really excited. If they hadn't, I simply would have held on to the notes for a few more months. They don't expire; I've already turned them into gift cards.
That's also a really great question about jewelry, but I don't need any jewelry. I have too much as it is!
Seasons really aren't an issue here... it's always between 50 and 70 degrees, so I'd carry either the mauve or the cognac bag year-round.
The one advantage of an unlined bag is that it would be lighter in weight, but the Nordstrom site doesn't say what the lined one is lined *with*, so I don't know how much heavier the lined one is.
The one good thing about using gift cards: if I return the bag, they'll just credit the cost of the bag back to my account, which is sort of like "cashing in" the gift cards. So either way, I can't lose.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Gorgeous bag, Elaine.   Personally, I like the cognac.  I don't think I own a bag without a lining.


Thanks, oreo. I don't own an unlined bag either, or at least I haven't since my "hippie" days in college!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> .
> 
> First off I hope you feel better soon and I think it may take a few days to do do but you are on the right track for healing. Summer colds are absolutely miserable.
> 
> As for the bag, I am not a mauve type of girl so I personally would not buy that color even though I am certain it is pretty. The cognac bag has been a bag I have liked for some time. With its style and thickness of leather it should be fine unlined.  Actually I like this bag unlined and I can't say that about many handbags. I suppose I can say the cognac color rings my bell!!


Thanks for your input, Izzy. I've been going back and forth on the color, because I'm a little worried that the mauve isn't "classic" enough. So I  asked The Hubster, and surprised me by voting for the mauve. Then again, he's color blind, so I'm not sure what he's seeing when he looks at it. Perhaps a dark grey?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> You ask some great questions, barbee! No, the notes aren't burning a hole in my pocket... I've been looking at bags for months and nothing ever blew me away before. These are the first bags to get me really excited. If they hadn't, I simply would have held on to the notes for a few more months. They don't expire; I've already turned them into gift cards.
> That's also a really great question about jewelry, but I don't need any jewelry. I have too much as it is!
> Seasons really aren't an issue here... it's always between 50 and 70 degrees, so I'd carry either the mauve or the cognac bag year-round.
> The one advantage of an unlined bag is that it would be lighter in weight, but the Nordstrom site doesn't say what the lined one is lined *with*, so I don't know how much heavier the lined one is.
> The one good thing about using gift cards: if I return the bag, they'll just credit the cost of the bag back to my account, which is sort of like "cashing in" the gift cards. So either way, I can't lose.


There should not be anything stopping you!  Isn't it free returns also?  Get both and return one.  Then you will know for sure.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for your input, Izzy. I've been going back and forth on the color, because I'm a little worried that the mauve isn't "classic" enough. So I  asked The Hubster, and surprised me by voting for the mauve. Then again, he's color blind, so I'm not sure what he's seeing when he looks at it. Perhaps a dark grey?


Too funny!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Hi sweetie


ElainePG said:


> Treating my laryngitis with chicken soup and on-line browsing.  Now I need some advice.
> 
> Between The Hubster and me, I have a *huge* number of Nordstrom Notes that I've been hoarding for the past year. So I've been looking for ages for a bag I liked enough to "spend" them on, but never saw anything that got me really excited. Today I finally saw this cognac Valentino rockstud, which I really like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-vitello-rockstud-hobo/4355149?origin=wishlist
> Or, pretty much the same bag, except lined, and in mauve instead of cognac: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...calfskin-leather-hobo/4320739?origin=wishlist
> 
> I don't own any Valentino bags, and I don't have a tote this shape in my collection, so I was thinking this might be a good way to spend my Notes. I'm sure it will look seriously dated in a few years (probably it already looks dated!) but I don't care about that. What I'm wondering about is (1) unlined vs. lined; and (2) cognac vs. mauve. I own neither color currently, but the cognac is probably more classic (even with the studs). OTOH, I'm nervous about buying an unlined bag... or shouldn't I be?
> 
> Hellllllllllllp!!!!!    Any and all opinions greatly welcomed.



Hi sweetie, piping in to say Mauve!! I love color, and the photos make it look so cute! I know I'm terrible about neutral bags, to me they are too bland! But that mauve looks like it would go with everything


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hi sweetie
> 
> 
> Hi sweetie, piping in to say Mauve!! I love color, and the photos make it look so cute! I know I'm terrible about neutral bags, to me they are too bland! But that mauve looks like it would go with everything


I just *knew* you'd go for the mauve, MK! And I can definitely picture the outfits you'd style it with, too... all your beautiful pastels. Thanks for your input!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I spent the last hour remeasuring my items on Ebay.  I had sold a dress and now the woman says it's 2 inches shorter than I listed. I always say "approximate" for all measurements.  Doesn't matter.  So now I have a range of about 3 " for each measurement, with a +/- 5% next to the measurement.  This should cover me!  Handbags, especially hobos, have many variations in measurements.  Live and learn.


Barbee, when I was selling on eBay I took pictures of the item in this case a skirt with the tape measure in the picture so that whoever was looking at the skirt could clearly see where I measured it from. It also worked in my favor as there were pictures showing the exact measurements. It is possible that the skirt that you sold was exactly correct but rides up on her because it is too tight.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Treating my laryngitis with chicken soup and on-line browsing.  Now I need some advice.
> 
> Between The Hubster and me, I have a *huge* number of Nordstrom Notes that I've been hoarding for the past year. So I've been looking for ages for a bag I liked enough to "spend" them on, but never saw anything that got me really excited. Today I finally saw this cognac Valentino rockstud, which I really like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-vitello-rockstud-hobo/4355149?origin=wishlist
> Or, pretty much the same bag, except lined, and in mauve instead of cognac: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...calfskin-leather-hobo/4320739?origin=wishlist
> 
> I don't own any Valentino bags, and I don't have a tote this shape in my collection, so I was thinking this might be a good way to spend my Notes. I'm sure it will look seriously dated in a few years (probably it already looks dated!) but I don't care about that. What I'm wondering about is (1) unlined vs. lined; and (2) cognac vs. mauve. I own neither color currently, but the cognac is probably more classic (even with the studs). OTOH, I'm nervous about buying an unlined bag... or shouldn't I be?
> 
> Hellllllllllllp!!!!!    Any and all opinions greatly welcomed.



Both colors are lovely but , like Izzy, I'm not a mauve kinda girl. Cognac looks like it's such a rich color & will carry you year round. I think that's the one I would pick.

The only "unlined" bags I have are my 2 MK Mirandas.  The interior is a bonded suede to the exterior leather.  They're lined but sort of not lined if YKWIM.  I haven't had any problems with either of them.

If you're still not sure, like someone already suggested, buy both, examine them side by side, decide the one you love best, & send the other back.  I've had to do that before when I couldn't decide. It always helps to see them IRL. Keep us posted on which one you decide on.

Hope you feel better soon. Gargling with warm salty water & tea with honey always worked for me!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, barbee, what a damned shame! That's why I've stopped listing items on eBay... just too much of a hassle dealing with annoying buyers. I either try our one local consignment shop, if it's expensive bags I send them to AFF, or I just flat-out donate them. I figure it's a good deed!


I totally agree.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for your input, Izzy. I've been going back and forth on the color, because I'm a little worried that the mauve isn't "classic" enough. So I  asked The Hubster, and surprised me by voting for the mauve. Then again, he's color blind, so I'm not sure what he's seeing when he looks at it. Perhaps a dark grey?


Too funny mine is color blind too. I like the cognac as well surprisingly. I have had several unlined bags some of them Hermes and I have never had a problem with them. It makes the bag lighter weight. If I were you I would buy the bag try it out and if you don't like it send it back for a credit to your card and then you can use that credit anywhere on anything that you want.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, oreo. I don't own an unlined bag either, or at least I haven't since my "hippie" days in college!


I was thinking the same thing...like the suede bags with the long fringes and beads!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Treating my laryngitis with chicken soup and on-line browsing.  Now I need some advice.
> 
> Between The Hubster and me, I have a *huge* number of Nordstrom Notes that I've been hoarding for the past year. So I've been looking for ages for a bag I liked enough to "spend" them on, but never saw anything that got me really excited. Today I finally saw this cognac Valentino rockstud, which I really like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-vitello-rockstud-hobo/4355149?origin=wishlist
> Or, pretty much the same bag, except lined, and in mauve instead of cognac: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...calfskin-leather-hobo/4320739?origin=wishlist
> 
> I don't own any Valentino bags, and I don't have a tote this shape in my collection, so I was thinking this might be a good way to spend my Notes. I'm sure it will look seriously dated in a few years (probably it already looks dated!) but I don't care about that. What I'm wondering about is (1) unlined vs. lined; and (2) cognac vs. mauve. I own neither color currently, but the cognac is probably more classic (even with the studs). OTOH, I'm nervous about buying an unlined bag... or shouldn't I be?
> 
> Hellllllllllllp!!!!!    Any and all opinions greatly welcomed.


Hope you feel better, Elaine! 
I don't own any Valentino bags but I prefer the cognac. Especially with the studs...the mauve seems too trendy. Cognac is a great neutral! Good size and strap length for you. I think the mauve is unlined, too (misprint), you can see the rivets inside the bag just like the cognac. My Hermes Evelyne is unlined and no problem but I use a purse insert which I suggest you do as well. Have fun!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Barbee, when I was selling on eBay I took pictures of the item in this case a skirt with the tape measure in the picture so that whoever was looking at the skirt could clearly see where I measured it from. It also worked in my favor as there were pictures showing the exact measurements. It is possible that the skirt that you sold was exactly correct but rides up on her because it is too tight.


Meg, you are probably right about the dress riding up on her, especially when belted. I really don't like the thoughts I have in my head over this transaction.  Glad I don't work in retail--every return would make me grit my teeth. I have covered myself on my ebay items now, and still find I have fun listing.  This goes in spurts... months without bothering, then last night I listed tennis clothes, and already have bites.  I do take to the consignment shop and/or  donate, but I guess my life is boring enough that ebay can be fun for me. It helps me rationalize my spending.  I also find I love when I am expecting the UPS truck to stop by my house.  My mother was the same way, but she collected dolls. This week, I am hoping to go a full week without buying.  It has not worked for me in the past.  No willpower!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> Both colors are lovely but , like Izzy, I'm not a mauve kinda girl. Cognac looks like it's such a rich color & will carry you year round. I think that's the one I would pick.
> 
> The only "unlined" bags I have are my 2 MK Mirandas.  The interior is a bonded suede to the exterior leather.  They're lined but sort of not lined if YKWIM.  I haven't had any problems with either of them.
> 
> If you're still not sure, like someone already suggested, buy both, examine them side by side, decide the one you love best, & send the other back.  I've had to do that before when I couldn't decide. It always helps to see them IRL. Keep us posted on which one you decide on.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. Gargling with warm salty water & tea with honey always worked for me!


Thanks for the advice, cdt. Another vote for cognac! But if I can't make up my mind with certainty, I think it's a great idea to buy both bags... I hadn't even thought of it until barbee mentioned it last night, and then I was, like, DUH!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Too funny mine is color blind too. I like the cognac as well surprisingly. I have had several unlined bags some of them Hermes and I have never had a problem with them. It makes the bag lighter weight. If I were you I would buy the bag try it out and if you don't like it send it back for a credit to your card and then you can use that credit anywhere on anything that you want.


Meg, I really thought you'd vote for the mauve bag!  I appreciate your insights about unlined bags. You've owned Valentino rockstud bags, haven't you? Have you owned anything in this style? Did it hold up well? Thanks for your input!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hope you feel better, Elaine!
> I don't own any Valentino bags but I prefer the cognac. Especially with the studs...the mauve seems too trendy. Cognac is a great neutral! Good size and strap length for you. I think the mauve is unlined, too (misprint), you can see the rivets inside the bag just like the cognac. My Hermes Evelyne is unlined and no problem but I use a purse insert which I suggest you do as well. Have fun!


Hi, SQ! I was worried about the lifespan of the mauve, too. I thought the cognac was a classic color, but that the mauve was more "of the moment." 
So you think there's a misprint on the Nordstrom site? That could be... would definitely not be the first time! For example, they also say the strap is "optional" when it clearly is bolted on, and they list the weight as .6 lb (compared to 1 lb for the *unlined* bag) which makes no sense.
Thanks for your input, and your suggestion of a purse insert. Are they easy to find? Is Etsy a source?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...like the suede bags with the long fringes and beads!!!!


Exactly! NOT a look I want to (or could) go back to!


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, would like your advise & suggestions.  Since it has been suggested for ElainePG to use a purse organizer with an unlined bag, I would like some advise of which one would be the best to use.  I want to get one for my MK Miranda, especially my snake skin one.  I think a bag organizer will help it maintain it's structure & will also help with preserving the exotic exterior by keeping creasing to a minimum.  It's a large bag.  So...Any suggestions on the best one to buy & where to get it?  I've looked around in stores but they're not that easy to find here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

oreo713 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...like the suede bags with the long fringes and beads!!!!


Oh, I remember those!!  I had one that was made of deerskin with fringe & beadwork.  Oh, how I loved that bag!!  It would be a true 60's Boho vintage now!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Meg, you are probably right about the dress riding up on her, especially when belted. I really don't like the thoughts I have in my head over this transaction.  Glad I don't work in retail--every return would make me grit my teeth. I have covered myself on my ebay items now, and still find I have fun listing.  This goes in spurts... months without bothering, then last night I listed tennis clothes, and already have bites.  I do take to the consignment shop and/or  donate, but I guess my life is boring enough that ebay can be fun for me. It helps me rationalize my spending.  I also find I love when I am expecting the UPS truck to stop by my house.  My mother was the same way, but she collected dolls. This week, I am hoping to go a full week without buying.  It has not worked for me in the past.  No willpower!


I sold on eBay for a little over a year and found it increasingly stressful. In the beginning, it was fun but the lack of support from eBay and so many unscrupulous buyers just made it too stressful. I have anything but an exciting life but I can still do without the stress. I am glad it is still fun for you. It was fun for me in the beginning. No longer selling on eBay and donating or sending my stuff to TRR and making so much less on it has helped me curtail my spending. However, I have a hard time during the Net-a-Porter sales. It's really ridiculous for me to buy more stuff when I have so much already much of it still with tags. It's not like we go too many places that I need anything else. Still I too can't seem to help myself when it's pretty and on sale.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Meg, I really thought you'd vote for the mauve bag!  I appreciate your insights about unlined bags. You've owned Valentino rockstud bags, haven't you? Have you owned anything in this style? Did it hold up well? Thanks for your input!


I know shocking that I would prefer the cognac. I love pink but that mauve is just not a color I care for. I think that there is too much grey in the color or something. I guess for me it is too muted. I did have this style bag but I sold it as I never used it. It also had studs on the strap that really hurt if you picked it up the wrong way. I also found that the weight distribution wasn't very good for me as a crossbody bag. I prefer a satchel style better. I don't want to dissuade you from purchasing. I had the same problem with my Hermes Evelyne.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Ladies, would like your advise & suggestions.  Since it has been suggested for ElainePG to use a purse organizer with an unlined bag, I would like some advise of which one would be the best to use.  I want to get one for my MK Miranda, especially my snake skin one.  I think a bag organizer will help it maintain it's structure & will also help with preserving the exotic exterior by keeping creasing to a minimum.  It's a large bag.  So...Any suggestions on the best one to buy & where to get it?  I've looked around in stores but they're not that easy to find here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I only have one bag insert which is super lightweight silk that I use in my Birkins and Kellys. I have had other purchased from different places but they were nylon, on the heavy side. They also were not easy to get things in and out of. If I was to get another insert I would get one from MaiTai Collections. They look really nice and the weight of the insert is stated in the description.
http://maitaicollection.com/collections/bag-inserts


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I know shocking that I would prefer the cognac. I love pink but that mauve is just not a color I care for. I think that there is too much grey in the color or something. I guess for me it is too muted. I did have this style bag but I sold it as I never used it. It also had studs on the strap that really hurt if you picked it up the wrong way. I also found that the weight distribution wasn't very good for me as a crossbody bag. I prefer a satchel style better. I don't want to dissuade you from purchasing. I had the same problem with my Hermes Evelyne.


I think that's what was bothering me about the mauve... to much grey in it. It looked a little "off." And thet's just the kind of subtlety that DH doesn't see!  Too funny that both our husbands are color blind, isn't it? My hubby used to wear the *strangest* outfits when we first met; I couldn't understand why, until one day he mentioned that he was color blind! Slowly but surely over the years I've gotten the fugly colors out. of. his. closet!
I've looked at rockstud bags before, but they always had the studs on the strap, which dissuaded me... I was concerned about comfort. I like satchel bags too, and I own a fair number of them, but I was looking for something different, and sometimes it's nice to have a tote. Since I sent my Gucci tote off to AFF, I was thinking this could replace it... similar color, smaller size (better size & shape for me... maybe!).
I wish I was closer to the store and could try it on IRL, but it's 2 hours away... even more in traffic. But since it's Nordstrom, I can always return it if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for your input, Izzy. I've been going back and forth on the color, because I'm a little worried that the mauve isn't "classic" enough. So I  asked The Hubster, and surprised me by voting for the mauve. Then again, he's color blind, so I'm not sure what he's seeing when he looks at it. Perhaps a dark grey?



I looked at all the colors and I thought the grey was beautiful. But you know me, I would have 20 grey bags in various  shades of grey if I could. I am surprised your DH liked the mauve and since he is color blind I wonder if he sees it in grey??? Pay no attention to my opinion of the grey!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I think that's what was bothering me about the mauve... to much grey in it. It looked a little "off." And thet's just the kind of subtlety that DH doesn't see!  Too funny that both our husbands are color blind, isn't it? My hubby used to wear the *strangest* outfits when we first met; I couldn't understand why, until one day he mentioned that he was color blind! Slowly but surely over the years I've gotten the fugly colors out. of. his. closet!
> I've looked at rockstud bags before, but they always had the studs on the strap, which dissuaded me... I was concerned about comfort. I like satchel bags too, and I own a fair number of them, but I was looking for something different, and sometimes it's nice to have a tote. Since I sent my Gucci tote off to AFF, I was thinking this could replace it... similar color, smaller size (better size & shape for me... maybe!).
> I wish I was closer to the store and could try it on IRL, but it's 2 hours away... even more in traffic. But since it's Nordstrom, I can always return it if it doesn't work out.


Since you really seem to like it just order it and if it doesn't work send it back. I agree the mauve is just a little muddy looking. My DH has always asked for help with his color combinations. Prior to me, I think that he just wore blue or black pants and whatever color shirt as that usually goes no matter what. His eyesight is so much worse now and almost all colors seem to be impossible for him. He has macular degeneration that doesn't help either.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I looked at all the colors and I thought the grey was beautiful. But you know me, I would have 20 grey bags in various  shades of grey if I could. I am surprised your DH liked the mauve and since he is color blind I wonder if he sees it in grey??? Pay no attention to my opinion of the grey!!


I also loved the gray.


----------



## Izzy48

`


cdtracing said:


> Ladies, would like your advise & suggestions.  Since it has been suggested for ElainePG to use a purse organizer with an unlined bag, I would like some advise of which one would be the best to use.  I want to get one for my MK Miranda, especially my snake skin one.  I think a bag organizer will help it maintain it's structure & will also help with preserving the exotic exterior by keeping creasing to a minimum.  It's a large bag.  So...Any suggestions on the best one to buy & where to get it?  I've looked around in stores but they're not that easy to find here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


MK, I have two types of purse organizers. One is Samorga liners which are made of felt and are wonderful liners. The ladies on the Mulberry forum recommended them and they do not disappoint. The other brand is Chameleon and they are very nice and work well also.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Exactly! NOT a look I want to (or could) go back to!


I sort of liked that funky look!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Since you really seem to like it just order it and if it doesn't work send it back. I agree the mauve is just a little muddy looking. My DH has always asked for help with his color combinations. Prior to me, I think that he just wore blue or black pants and whatever color shirt as that usually goes no matter what. His eyesight is so much worse now and almost all colors seem to be impossible for him. He has macular degeneration that doesn't help either.


Oh, I'm so sorry about his macular degeneration! That's really bad news!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I looked at all the colors and I thought the grey was beautiful. But you know me, I would have 20 grey bags in various  shades of grey if I could. I am surprised your DH liked the mauve and since he is color blind I wonder if he sees it in grey??? Pay no attention to my opinion of the grey!!





megt10 said:


> I also loved the gray.


I took a look at the grey one... http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-small-rockstud-leather-hobo/4129245?origin=wishlist
... and I agree that it's really pretty. Now I'm driving myself crazy! 
I guess the mauve is out, and it's a toss-up between the grey and the cognac. But I already own a grey bag (my Bal Town in Anthracite) and I don't own any brown bags at all. 
Which seems to be yet one more reason to get the cognac... it would add a new color to my bag "wardrobe."
So (unless I change my mind yet one more time) I'll call Nordstrom Monday and order the cognac one. And as Meg says, if I don't like it, I can always return it. If I *do* like it, I promise model pix! 
Thanks, everyone, for all your time and attention on my little project!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I sort of liked that funky look!!


I definitely did at the time, Oreo... I totally lived in it! But I don't think it would look good on me any more. In fact, I'm flat-out *sure* it wouldn't!!! Love beads? Tie-dye? *Mini skirts*???? Nope, nope, and *absolutely not*!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I definitely did at the time, Oreo... I totally lived in it! But I don't think it would look good on me any more. In fact, I'm flat-out *sure* it wouldn't!!! Love beads? Tie-dye? *Mini skirts*???? Nope, nope, and *absolutely not*!!!


Love beads....well, I still buy beaded necklaces made out of coral, jade, etc.
I still buy and wear tie-dye............
The only thing I would say NOPE to is the mini-skirt.


----------



## oreo713

cdtracing said:


> Oh, I remember those!!  I had one that was made of deerskin with fringe & beadwork.  Oh, how I loved that bag!!  It would be a true 60's Boho vintage now!


I remember having a deerskin fringed jacket to match the bag!  and a fringed vest too!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I remember having a deerskin fringed jacket to match the bag!  and a fringed vest too!


I bet you looked terrific!


----------



## cdtracing

oreo713 said:


> I remember having a deerskin fringed jacket to match the bag!  and a fringed vest too!


I had a deerskin fringed jacket & deerskin halter tops decorated with beads & feathers.  Loved them!  I just wish I was still as skinny as I was back then!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I took a look at the grey one... http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-small-rockstud-leather-hobo/4129245?origin=wishlist
> ... and I agree that it's really pretty. Now I'm driving myself crazy!
> I guess the mauve is out, and it's a toss-up between the grey and the cognac. But I already own a grey bag (my Bal Town in Anthracite) and I don't own any brown bags at all.
> Which seems to be yet one more reason to get the cognac... it would add a new color to my bag "wardrobe."
> So (unless I change my mind yet one more time) I'll call Nordstrom Monday and order the cognac one. And as Meg says, if I don't like it, I can always return it. If I *do* like it, I promise model pix!
> Thanks, everyone, for all your time and attention on my little project!



That looks a different shade of blue to me than when I first looked. It has a strong blue tint, doesn't it? I think the cognac is beautiful color and a color to be worn with most things. Good choice!


----------



## cdtracing

Izzy48 said:


> That looks a different shade of blue to me than when I first looked. It has a strong blue tint, doesn't it? I think the cognac is beautiful color and a color to be worn with most things. Good choice!



I agree with Izzy.  This one looks blue to me.  I really like the cognac.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry about his macular degeneration! That's really bad news!


Yeah, it has been one thing after another. It has gotten pretty bad and he isn't supposed to be driving anymore. On the up side, I always look great to him.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I took a look at the grey one... http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-small-rockstud-leather-hobo/4129245?origin=wishlist
> ... and I agree that it's really pretty. Now I'm driving myself crazy!
> I guess the mauve is out, and it's a toss-up between the grey and the cognac. But I already own a grey bag (my Bal Town in Anthracite) and I don't own any brown bags at all.
> Which seems to be yet one more reason to get the cognac... it would add a new color to my bag "wardrobe."
> So (unless I change my mind yet one more time) I'll call Nordstrom Monday and order the cognac one. And as Meg says, if I don't like it, I can always return it. If I *do* like it, I promise model pix!
> Thanks, everyone, for all your time and attention on my little project!


That is why you should get the cognac.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Exactly! NOT a look I want to (or could) go back to!


DON'T KILL ME, Bal lovers..but this is why I don't like Bal bags. Although I had a City Ball years ago it always reminded me of something out
of Woodstock 
The handles, the strings and the rivets reminds me of a hippie bag...an expensive hippie bag.   But then again...I was never the hippie type.
I do love the more structured Bal bags...I think Elaine owns one.


----------



## skyqueen

Miss Lucy waiting for her breakfast...............
The meds are working great and she just had a mani/pedi. We had a thunderstorm last night so she's kinda wet and dirty


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Miss Lucy waiting for her breakfast...............
> The meds are working great and she just had a mani/pedi. We had a thunderstorm last night so she's kinda wet and dirty
> View attachment 3405211



So cute...btw, how is Petey?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> So cute...btw, how is Petey?


Petey is good and in full plume...he looks gorgeous! He is one noisy bird...what a racket!!!
He can't keep any girlfriends...they all get eaten


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Petey is good and in full plume...he looks gorgeous! He is one noisy bird...what a racket!!!
> He can't keep any girlfriends...they all get eaten



Wow, he sounds like an angry bird lol ...How old is he and how old does peacocks get?


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Miss Lucy waiting for her breakfast...............
> The meds are working great and she just had a mani/pedi. We had a thunderstorm last night so she's kinda wet and dirty
> View attachment 3405211


She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> That looks a different shade of blue to me than when I first looked. It has a strong blue tint, doesn't it? I think the cognac is beautiful color and a color to be worn with most things. Good choice!





cdtracing said:


> I agree with Izzy.  This one looks blue to me.  I really like the cognac.





megt10 said:


> That is why you should get the cognac.


Yes, I'm definitely settled on the cognac. I've pulled the mauve & grey off my wish list, and that's that! 
No more whining about my bag until it arrives, and I post mod pix!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yeah, it has been one thing after another. It has gotten pretty bad and he isn't supposed to be driving anymore. *On the up side, I always look great to him*.


Yes, there's that, and you're putting on a brave front, but it's got to be really hard for you. So very sorry, Meg.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I'm definitely settled on the cognac. I've pulled the mauve & grey off my wish list, and that's that!
> No more whining about my bag until it arrives, and I post mod pix!


I think you've made a great decision, Elaine!!  Post some mod pics when she arrives!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> DON'T KILL ME, Bal lovers..but this is why I don't like Bal bags. Although I had a City Ball years ago it always reminded me of something out
> of Woodstock
> The handles, the strings and the rivets reminds me of a hippie bag...an expensive hippie bag.   But then again...I was never the hippie type.
> I do love the more structured Bal bags...*I think Elaine owns one*.


No, Elaine *used* to own one! Elaine sold it, because it was too heavy and too difficult to get in & out of. This is the problem with buying bags on line based on color alone, and not thinking through the design issues. Fortunately I had purchased it at a discount, so I did okay on the buy-back, but it was still hard to let it go. It was the most gorgeous shade of cobalt.
I agree with you about the Bal bags with the strings hanging down; that's why all 3 of my Bbags (City, Town, and First) have giant hardware and therefore no tassels. I do like the rivets & the slouch, though, for those times when I want to hearken back to my "boho" days in a more age-appropriate way!


----------



## ElainePG

cdtracing said:


> I think you've made a great decision, Elaine!!  Post some mod pics when she arrives!!


Indeed I will! In fact, I'll probably drive everyone nuts with mod pix asking "does this make me look short? (Or: shorter than I actually am???) To put it in SQ terms: do I look like a "walking handbag"?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Indeed I will! In fact, I'll probably drive everyone nuts with mod pix asking "does this make me look short? (Or: shorter than I actually am???) To put it in SQ terms: do I look like a "walking handbag"?


Actually, I might take looking like a walking handbag as a compliment! What would you rather look like, a pair of shoes?


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> Yeah, it has been one thing after another. It has gotten pretty bad and he isn't supposed to be driving anymore. On the up side, I always look great to him.



Meg, you're such an inspiration!!  You always have a such positive outlook & always see the glass as half full!!  You're encouraging to everyone & you never let life get you down.  You're just plain AMAZING!!!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> No, Elaine *used* to own one! Elaine sold it, because it was too heavy and too difficult to get in & out of. This is the problem with buying bags on line based on color alone, and not thinking through the design issues. Fortunately I had purchased it at a discount, so I did okay on the buy-back, but it was still hard to let it go. It was the most gorgeous shade of cobalt.
> I agree with you about the Bal bags with the strings hanging down; that's why all 3 of my Bbags (City, Town, and First) have giant hardware and therefore no tassels. I do like the rivets & the slouch, though, for those times when I want to hearken back to my "boho" days in a more age-appropriate way!


I like that a lot of retailers are now putting the weight of the bags that they are selling into the description. I think I will always love my Balenciaga bags. I sold off a lot of them but kept my favorite ones. I only ever liked the giant hardware, not the tassels. I love a little slouch too. As for cobalt blue, it gets me every time.


ElainePG said:


> Yes, I'm definitely settled on the cognac. I've pulled the mauve & grey off my wish list, and that's that!
> No more whining about my bag until it arrives, and I post mod pix!


Oh, I can't wait to see it!


ElainePG said:


> Yes, there's that, and you're putting on a brave front, but it's got to be really hard for you. So very sorry, Meg.


Thanks, Elaine. It has been getting worse the last few years and we are adjusting. It keeps me busy.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Indeed I will! In fact, I'll probably drive everyone nuts with mod pix asking "does this make me look short? (Or: shorter than I actually am???) To put it in SQ terms: do I look like a "walking handbag"?



That's funny....


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Meg, you're such an inspiration!!  You always have a such positive outlook & always see the glass as half full!!  You're encouraging to everyone & you never let life get you down.  You're just plain AMAZING!!!


Aww, thank you so much for your kind words. I always try and find the positive in a situation. I find it really helpful when life gets difficult. Things could always be worse. 
Oh, ladies who has seen Grace and Frankie? We just start watching it yesterday and it's really funny. So many truths about getting older. If you don't enjoy it you can still be inspired by how great Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin look.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Wow, he sounds like an angry bird lol ...How old is he and how old does peacocks get?


Had to google this...about 15 years! Petey is 4 y/o...so he's still a young chick [emoji57]



barbee said:


> Actually, I might take looking like a walking handbag as a compliment! What would you rather look like, a pair of shoes?


Good point, Barbee! [emoji38]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Petey is good and in full plume...he looks gorgeous! He is one noisy bird...what a racket!!!
> He can't keep any girlfriends..*.they all get eaten*


Yikes!   Sounds like Petey needs some anger management training!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you so much for your kind words. I always try and find the positive in a situation. I find it really helpful when life gets difficult. Things could always be worse.
> Oh, ladies who has seen Grace and Frankie? We just start watching it yesterday and it's really funny. So many truths about getting older. If you don't enjoy it you can still be inspired by how great Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin look.


I watched all of the first season of Grace & Frankie last year, and now I'm watching Season 2. All four of the main characters are terrific, and you're so right about how fabulous Jane Fonda & Lily Tomlin look. It's a funny show, but it also has its share of thought-provoking and moving moments. I definitely recommend it!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Miss Lucy waiting for her breakfast...............
> The meds are working great and she just had a mani/pedi. We had a thunderstorm last night so she's kinda wet and dirty
> View attachment 3405211


Great photo. Miss Lucy looks so pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Actually, I might take looking like a walking handbag as a compliment! What would you rather look like, a pair of shoes?


Good point! At least I have small feet... that's something!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I like that a lot of retailers are now putting the weight of the bags that they are selling into the description. I think I will always love my Balenciaga bags. I sold off a lot of them but kept my favorite ones. I only ever liked the giant hardware, not the tassels. I love a little slouch too. *As for cobalt blue, it gets me every time*.


When I sold the bag, I bought a cobalt blue sweater & a cobalt blue shirt to console myself.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you so much for your kind words. I always try and find the positive in a situation. I find it really helpful when life gets difficult. Things could always be worse.
> Oh, ladies who has seen Grace and Frankie? We just start watching it yesterday and it's really funny. So many truths about getting older. If you don't enjoy it you can still be inspired by how great Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin look.



Very cute show...I liked last year's season more, though. Not a big Jane Fonda fan but she looks fabulous as does Lily Tomlin. Some of Fonda's clothes are great!
I just watched Black Mass...with Johnny Depp. Chilling! Growing up I never knew Boston had an Irish Mafia [emoji15]


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Yikes!   Sounds like Petey needs some anger management training!



OMG, Elaine...too funny! I should have made myself clear, Petey doesn't eat them...the foxes eat them. Petey WANTS a girlfriend! [emoji6]


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Good point! At least I have small feet... that's something!


See there is always an up side


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Very cute show...I liked last year's season more, though. Not a big Jane Fonda fan but she looks fabulous as does Lily Tomlin. Some of Fonda's clothes are great!
> I just watched Black Mass...with Johnny Depp. Chilling! Growing up I never knew Boston had an Irish Mafia [emoji15]


I am just on the 2nd disc of the 1st season. It was one of those if you like this you might like that. Before last week I had never heard of it. I am not a huge Jane Fonda fan either but man she looks amazing.  
When I lived in Boston it was rumored that the Tam O'Shanter in Brookline was mob owned. Off to Google Black Mass. Love Chilling.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> OMG, Elaine...too funny! I should have made myself clear, Petey doesn't eat them...the foxes eat them. Petey WANTS a girlfriend! [emoji6]


Oh.  Well, I must admit, you had me worried there! I was beginning to have second thoughts about Petey!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am just on the 2nd disc of the 1st season. It was one of those if you like this you might like that. Before last week I had never heard of it. I am not a huge Jane Fonda fan either but man she looks amazing.
> When I lived in Boston it was rumored that the Tam O'Shanter in Brookline was mob owned. Off to Google Black Mass. Love Chilling.



Depp really was terrific! 
I think Whitey was part owner of the Tam O'Shanter and used it for " business meetings".
I never went out in Boston. Attended college in Ohio then moved to Manhattan. But I have GFs that have met and would see Whitey, out and about, all over Boston. Most of the girls said he was charming [emoji15]
HBO on demand


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Very cute show...I liked last year's season more, though. Not a big Jane Fonda fan but she looks fabulous as does Lily Tomlin. Some of Fonda's clothes are great!
> I just watched Black Mass...with Johnny Depp. Chilling! Growing up I never knew Boston had an Irish Mafia [emoji15]


I loved Grace and Frankie!  Both seasons...Lily Tomlin is an absolute gem.  Love Jane's wardrobe...I've looked frantically for some of her sweaters!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I loved Grace and Frankie!  Both seasons...Lily Tomlinson is an absolute gem.  Love Jane's wardrobe...I've looked frantically for some of her sweaters!


Did you see the episode where Jane Fonda donated all her teensy little St. John suits? Priceless!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Very cute show...I liked last year's season more, though. Not a big Jane Fonda fan but she looks fabulous as does Lily Tomlin. Some of Fonda's clothes are great!
> I just watched Black Mass...with Johnny Depp. Chilling! Growing up I never knew Boston had an Irish Mafia [emoji15]



We've recorded Black Mass so we can watch it later.  I understand Johnny Depp is spectacular in his portrayal of Whitey Bulger.  Yes, most people just think the mafia is all Italian but the Irish have a pretty big foothold in that area as well a the Russians.  Kinda scary.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Depp really was terrific!
> I think Whitey was part owner of the Tam O'Shanter and used it for " business meetings".
> I never went out in Boston. Attended college in Ohio then moved to Manhattan. But I have GFs that have met and would see Whitey, out and about, all over Boston. Most of the girls said he was charming [emoji15]
> HBO on demand


We used to go there as it was really close to where we lived.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> We used to go there as it was really close to where we lived.


Did you live in Somerville, Meg? I lived in Boston, Cambridge (the poor part!), and Somerville... 8 years total. Taught school in Brockton for the last 4 of those years. A real headache of a commute!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Did you live in Somerville, Meg? I lived in Boston, Cambridge (the poor part!), and Somerville... 8 years total. Taught school in Brockton for the last 4 of those years. A real headache of a commute!


I lived in Brookline up at Cleveland Circle on Sutherland Rd, I lived on Ivy street in Boston by St. Mary's T stop and briefly in Watertown don't remember the street but it was near a fabulous Indian restaurant.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Yes, there's that, and you're putting on a brave front, but it's got to be really hard for you. So very sorry, Meg.


Meg, does he have a strong vitamin regime? I know two people with this miserable disease and both say the vitamins help put off the long term consequences. I have also read several articles published in medical journals which agree that vitamins should be taken. One recommended taking Bausch and Lomb (sp?) brand if the individual only wants to take a couple a day. These vitamins target the eyes with the supplements included in them. No doubt there are many brands just as effective. It's a hit and miss with any disease like this but worth trying.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> So cute...btw, how is Petey?


Miss Lucy is quite the pretty girl!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> DON'T KILL ME, Bal lovers..but this is why I don't like Bal bags. Although I had a City Ball years ago it always reminded me of something out
> of Woodstock
> The handles, the strings and the rivets reminds me of a hippie bag...an expensive hippie bag.   But then again...I was never the hippie type.
> I do love the more structured Bal bags...I think Elaine owns one.


OK, here's the truth, I have owned several Bal bags simply because I thought they were easy to use. Light weight and easy to carry. However, I was never comfortable with one because of the same reason you stated Skyqueen. I sold mine about 3 years ago.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you so much for your kind words. I always try and find the positive in a situation. I find it really helpful when life gets difficult. Things could always be worse.
> *Oh, ladies who has seen Grace and Frankie?* We just start watching it yesterday and it's really funny. So many truths about getting older. If you don't enjoy it you can still be inspired by how great Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin look.



I have, it's so much fun! it was actually Jane's Reissue that made me decide for a 226 ..again..



skyqueen said:


> Had to google this...about 15 years! Petey is 4 y/o...so he's still a young chick [emoji57]
> Good point, Barbee! [emoji38]


He is a young chick indeed ....


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Meg, does he have a strong vitamin regime? I know two people with this miserable disease and both say the vitamins help put off the long term consequences. I have also read several articles published in medical journals which agree that vitamins should be taken. One recommended taking Bausch and Lomb (sp?) brand if the individual only wants to take a couple a day. These vitamins target the eyes with the supplements included in them. No doubt there are many brands just as effective. It's a hit and miss with any disease like this but worth trying.





Izzy48 said:


> Meg, does he have a strong vitamin regime? I know two people with this miserable disease and both say the vitamins help put off the long term consequences. I have also read several articles published in medical journals which agree that vitamins should be taken. One recommended taking Bausch and Lomb (sp?) brand if the individual only wants to take a couple a day. These vitamins target the eyes with the supplements included in them. No doubt there are many brands just as effective. It's a hit and miss with any disease like this but worth trying.


He is on two different types of vitamins for his eyes and eye drops several times a day. I don't know if it has helped or not but he takes them religiously. He has another eye appointment coming up and we will see if things have gotten worse. His glasses have needed new prescriptions about every 4 months. At least we are at a point in our lives where it is doable. There are so many things designed for people who don't see well now.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I have, it's so much fun! it was actually Jane's Reissue that made me decide for a 226 ..again..
> 
> 
> He is a young chick indeed ....


I kept looking at that too. It made me want to go out and buy one even though I know that the chain strap hurts my shoulder.


----------



## bisbee

My sweet, frail little old lady cat, Sedona, passed away last night.  She turned 18 in May.  She was mildly psychotic since day one...I always said she could use a cat psychiatrist.  I'll miss her terribly.


----------



## megt10

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3406087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet, frail little old lady cat, Sedona, passed away last night.  She turned 18 in May.  She was mildly psychotic since day one...I always said she could use a cat psychiatrist.  I'll miss her terribly.


Oh no, I am so so very sorry. What a pretty girl she was. It is so hard to lose a furbaby. They are part of our souls and they just don't live long enough.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I lived in Brookline up at Cleveland Circle on Sutherland Rd, I lived on Ivy street in Boston by St. Mary's T stop and briefly in Watertown don't remember the street but it was near a fabulous Indian restaurant.


Small world...my parents owned an apartment building on Washington St., Cleveland Circle.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3406087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet, frail little old lady cat, Sedona, passed away last night.  She turned 18 in May.  She was mildly psychotic since day one...I always said she could use a cat psychiatrist.  I'll miss her terribly.


Oh Bis...I'm so sorry! Sedona was a beauty! 
Our wonderful pets/family members just don't live long enough! Hugs and kisses, dear.................


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> We used to go there as it was really close to where we lived.


You probably saw Whitey just didn't know it


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> He is on two different types of vitamins for his eyes and eye drops several times a day. I don't know if it has helped or not but he takes them religiously. He has another eye appointment coming up and we will see if things have gotten worse. His glasses have needed new prescriptions about every 4 months. At least we are at a point in our lives where it is doable. There are so many things designed for people who don't see well now.


I knew he would be on prescription drops and I am glad he is on the vitamins. I feel for him and you because eye issues are difficult to deal with and replacing lens every 4 months is incredibly expensive. Just had mine redone and the lens alone were $696 which to me is ridiculous. I hope more than anything he hangs in there and gets better.


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3406087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet, frail little old lady cat, Sedona, passed away last night.  She turned 18 in May.  She was mildly psychotic since day one...I always said she could use a cat psychiatrist.  I'll miss her terribly.


So sorry to hear about your Sedona, Bisbee.  May she rest peacefully.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I kept looking at that too. It made me want to go out and buy one even though I know that the chain strap hurts my shoulder.





Cilifene said:


> I have, it's so much fun! it was actually Jane's Reissue that made me decide for a 226 ..again..


Love the whole outfit and would love the body, too!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> You probably saw Whitey just didn't know it


I looked at his pictures but doesn't look familiar to me. Though I wouldn't have had any reason to remember him. Plus back in the day I drank a lot and remembered very little!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Small world...my parents owned an apartment building on Washington St., Cleveland Circle.


I love the area! Though would have loved to live in Coolidge Corner but it was way too expensive even back then.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Love the whole outfit and would love the body, too!
> 
> View attachment 3406205


You and me both!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I knew he would be on prescription drops and I am glad he is on the vitamins. I feel for him and you because eye issues are difficult to deal with and replacing lens every 4 months is incredibly expensive. Just had mine redone and the lens alone were $696 which to me is ridiculous. I hope more than anything he hangs in there and gets better.


He is a trooper. He rarely complains. The glasses do get expensive but what can you do.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3406087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet, frail little old lady cat, Sedona, passed away last night.  She turned 18 in May.  She was mildly psychotic since day one...I always said she could use a cat psychiatrist.  I'll miss her terribly.


So sorry Bisbee. It's always hard to lose a fur baby because they are part of our family and we love them.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I looked at his pictures but doesn't look familiar to me. Though I wouldn't have had any reason to remember him. Plus back in the day I drank a lot and remembered very little!


LOL! He would have been in his late 50s/early 60's by the time you got to Boston! Too old for you 


megt10 said:


> I love the area! Though would have loved to live in Coolidge Corner but it was way too expensive even back then.


My parents also owned 5 apartment buildings on Beacon St., Brookline. Nice, big apartments! Wish I owned them now.....................


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3406087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet, frail little old lady cat, Sedona, passed away last night.  She turned 18 in May.  She was mildly psychotic since day one...I always said she could use a cat psychiatrist.  I'll miss her terribly.


So sorry, Bisbee. Such a sweet looking cat.


----------



## oreo713

I finally am getting a chance to sit down for a few to chill out.  Good news:.  Oreo's teeth cleaning this past Thursday went without a hitch.  He didn't even need any teeth pulled.  He was a real trooper even though he wan't too thrilled with the whole deal. Bad news:  The next morning, I detected a strange smell emanating from my basement.  I thought perhaps that the dog had a bad reaction to the anesthesia and had an "accident", so I went to investigate with a bottle of RESOLVE and plastic bag in hand.   OMG when I went down stairs, I heard water gurgling and there was a vile odor.  It seems that the sewer backed up into and over the top of my basement bathroom shower and WHAT A MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My bathroom is ruined, boiler room is under dirty water, and my carpet and floor are soaked. The floors and carpet have to be ripped up, dried, sanitized,replaced and whatever else has to be done. The sewer cleaning company said that it seems that someone on my block is throwing tons of baby wipes down their toilet.  It backed up into my drain because my bathroom is the lowest point on the block.  No way of knowing who's house it came from, so I can't sue anyone and my insurance limit for this kind of claim is only $10K.  I am beyond distraught.................
Sorry, I had to vent.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3406087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet, frail little old lady cat, Sedona, passed away last night.  She turned 18 in May.  She was mildly psychotic since day one...I always said she could use a cat psychiatrist.  I'll miss her terribly.


Oh, bisbee, how very sad. I know you will miss her. Our pets just don't live long enough, do they?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I finally am getting a chance to sit down for a few to chill out.  Good news:.  Oreo's teeth cleaning this past Thursday went without a hitch.  He didn't even need any teeth pulled.  He was a real trooper even though he wan't too thrilled with the whole deal. Bad news:  The next morning, I detected a strange smell emanating from my basement.  I thought perhaps that the dog had a bad reaction to the anesthesia and had an "accident", so I went to investigate with a bottle of RESOLVE and plastic bag in hand.   OMG when I went down stairs, I heard water gurgling and there was a vile odor.  It seems that the sewer backed up into and over the top of my basement bathroom shower and WHAT A MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My bathroom is ruined, boiler room is under dirty water, and my carpet and floor are soaked. The floors and carpet have to be ripped up, dried, sanitized,replaced and whatever else has to be done. The sewer cleaning company said that it seems that someone on my block is throwing tons of baby wipes down their toilet.  It backed up into my drain because my bathroom is the lowest point on the block.  No way of knowing who's house it came from, so I can't sue anyone and my insurance limit for this kind of claim is only $10K.  I am beyond distraught.................
> Sorry, I had to vent.


Yikes, oreo... what a disaster! It's really a shame that you can't find out who in your neighborhood is responsible for the damage... they're the ones who should be paying for all that work in your house. Beyond distraught, indeed. What a royal pain in the a$$.


----------



## bisbee

Thanks ladies...Sedona was my first cat.  My ex and I got her when she was 3 months old.  Six weeks later, we got another kitten to keep her company.  That was Kachina.  A year later, we got 2 males - litter mates - Bisbee and Jett Black.  All Maine Coons, all of them had the same parents except for Kachina, who had a different mother.  The only one left now is Jett Black, who is 16.  The vet said his numbers look like he's a 2 year old cat, so hopefully he will be with us for a while.

When I divorced and then married again 2 1/2 years later, my cats came with me, and new DH adopted them as his own.  We are both very sad...but it was her time.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I finally am getting a chance to sit down for a few to chill out.  Good news:.  Oreo's teeth cleaning this past Thursday went without a hitch.  He didn't even need any teeth pulled.  He was a real trooper even though he wan't too thrilled with the whole deal. Bad news:  The next morning, I detected a strange smell emanating from my basement.  I thought perhaps that the dog had a bad reaction to the anesthesia and had an "accident", so I went to investigate with a bottle of RESOLVE and plastic bag in hand.   OMG when I went down stairs, I heard water gurgling and there was a vile odor.  It seems that the sewer backed up into and over the top of my basement bathroom shower and WHAT A MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My bathroom is ruined, boiler room is under dirty water, and my carpet and floor are soaked. The floors and carpet have to be ripped up, dried, sanitized,replaced and whatever else has to be done. The sewer cleaning company said that it seems that someone on my block is throwing tons of baby wipes down their toilet.  It backed up into my drain because my bathroom is the lowest point on the block.  No way of knowing who's house it came from, so I can't sue anyone and my insurance limit for this kind of claim is only $10K.  I am beyond distraught.................
> Sorry, I had to vent.


OMG, Oreo...what a catastrophe! Maybe too early to tell but can anything be saved? I would be distraught, too. If you can, take pictures for the insurance company or get something in writing from the sewer company to speed things up. You don't want to fight with the insurance company after all you've been through.
I feel so bad for you...sending comforting thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Thanks ladies...Sedona was my first cat.  My ex and I got her when she was 3 months old.  Six weeks later, we got another kitten to keep her company.  That was Kachina.  A year later, we got 2 males - litter mates - Bisbee and Jett Black.  All Maine Coons, all of them had the same parents except for Kachina, who had a different mother.  The only one left now is Jett Black, who is 16.  The vet said his numbers look like he's a 2 year old cat, so hopefully he will be with us for a while.
> 
> When I divorced and then married again 2 1/2 years later, my cats came with me, and new DH adopted them as his own.  We are both very sad...but it was her time.


Maine Coons are the best and very loveable!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Thanks ladies...Sedona was my first cat.  My ex and I got her when she was 3 months old.  Six weeks later, we got another kitten to keep her company.  That was Kachina.  A year later, we got 2 males - litter mates - Bisbee and Jett Black.  All Maine Coons, all of them had the same parents except for Kachina, who had a different mother.  The only one left now is Jett Black, who is 16.  The vet said his numbers look like he's a 2 year old cat, so hopefully he will be with us for a while.
> 
> When I divorced and then married again 2 1/2 years later, my cats came with me, and new DH adopted them as his own.  We are both very sad...but it was her time.


So you've really had a history with all of your cats, bisbee. Lovely that your DH adopted them, isn't it?


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3406087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet, frail little old lady cat, Sedona, passed away last night.  She turned 18 in May.  She was mildly psychotic since day one...I always said she could use a cat psychiatrist.  I'll miss her terribly.



I'm so sorry bisbee...


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I finally am getting a chance to sit down for a few to chill out.  Good news:.  Oreo's teeth cleaning this past Thursday went without a hitch.  He didn't even need any teeth pulled.  He was a real trooper even though he wan't too thrilled with the whole deal. Bad news:  The next morning, I detected a strange smell emanating from my basement.  I thought perhaps that the dog had a bad reaction to the anesthesia and had an "accident", so I went to investigate with a bottle of RESOLVE and plastic bag in hand.   OMG when I went down stairs, I heard water gurgling and there was a vile odor.  It seems that the sewer backed up into and over the top of my basement bathroom shower and WHAT A MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My bathroom is ruined, boiler room is under dirty water, and my carpet and floor are soaked. The floors and carpet have to be ripped up, dried, sanitized,replaced and whatever else has to be done. The sewer cleaning company said that it seems that someone on my block is throwing tons of baby wipes down their toilet.  It backed up into my drain because my bathroom is the lowest point on the block.  No way of knowing who's house it came from, so I can't sue anyone and my insurance limit for this kind of claim is only $10K.  I am beyond distraught.................
> Sorry, I had to vent.



Oh no!, I'm so sorry for you...


----------



## oreo713

Thank you ladies, for your support.  I know it will get fixed and taken care of,eventually, hopefully soon as I am on my last nerve here.  I just hope that it isn't going to cost an arm and a leg and my DH doesn't lose his cool with the remediation people and with the contracters he has to hire.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thank you ladies, for your support.  I know it will get fixed and taken care of,eventually, hopefully soon as I am on my last nerve here.  I just hope that it isn't going to cost an arm and a leg and my DH doesn't lose his cool with the remediation people and with the contracters he has to hire.


Fingers crossed for you, oreo.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Fingers crossed for you, oreo.


thanks Elaine


----------



## chessmont

bisbee I am so sorry about your cat...


----------



## chessmont

Oh, oreo, what a freaking mess!  So sorry, hope you can get it taken care of in a timely manner.


----------



## oreo713

chessmont said:


> Oh, oreo, what a freaking mess!  So sorry, hope you can get it taken care of in a timely manner.


Thanks Chessmont.    I'm beyond upset.  I need a bottle of wine, maybe 2


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Chessmont.    I'm beyond upset.  I need a bottle of wine, maybe 2


Your wish is my command, oreo!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Your wish is my command, oreo!
> 
> View attachment 3406643


lol.thanks Elaine....now all I need is for all of you lovely ladies to join me!  I just got finished moving my Stephen King library (you have no idea how many books I have) to safer quarters while they continue sanitizing my basement.  I had to throw so much away because I am terrified of the germs that this caused.  I had my SK books stored in a barrister-style bookcase, so I think they were pretty safe.  Now they are all in plastic bins.  It was back-breaking, but it needed to get done.


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> I finally am getting a chance to sit down for a few to chill out.  Good news:.  Oreo's teeth cleaning this past Thursday went without a hitch.  He didn't even need any teeth pulled.  He was a real trooper even though he wan't too thrilled with the whole deal. Bad news:  The next morning, I detected a strange smell emanating from my basement.  I thought perhaps that the dog had a bad reaction to the anesthesia and had an "accident", so I went to investigate with a bottle of RESOLVE and plastic bag in hand.   OMG when I went down stairs, I heard water gurgling and there was a vile odor.  It seems that the sewer backed up into and over the top of my basement bathroom shower and WHAT A MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My bathroom is ruined, boiler room is under dirty water, and my carpet and floor are soaked. The floors and carpet have to be ripped up, dried, sanitized,replaced and whatever else has to be done. The sewer cleaning company said that it seems that someone on my block is throwing tons of baby wipes down their toilet.  It backed up into my drain because my bathroom is the lowest point on the block.  No way of knowing who's house it came from, so I can't sue anyone and my insurance limit for this kind of claim is only $10K.  I am beyond distraught.................
> Sorry, I had to vent.


My heart goes out to you, Oreo.  Please keep us up to date on everything, as right now we need  to be here  to support you. You are strong and will get through it.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> My heart goes out to you, Oreo.  Please keep us up to date on everything, as right now we need  to be here  to support you. You are strong and will get through it.


Thanks Barbee....right now. I just want to cry.  It's overwhelming.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> LOL! He would have been in his late 50s/early 60's by the time you got to Boston! Too old for you
> 
> My parents also owned 5 apartment buildings on Beacon St., Brookline. Nice, big apartments! Wish I owned them now.....................


I love Beacon St. You would be set for life if you still owned them. 
Definitely, I was not looking at any men that were old, lol.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I finally am getting a chance to sit down for a few to chill out.  Good news:.  Oreo's teeth cleaning this past Thursday went without a hitch.  He didn't even need any teeth pulled.  He was a real trooper even though he wan't too thrilled with the whole deal. Bad news:  The next morning, I detected a strange smell emanating from my basement.  I thought perhaps that the dog had a bad reaction to the anesthesia and had an "accident", so I went to investigate with a bottle of RESOLVE and plastic bag in hand.   OMG when I went down stairs, I heard water gurgling and there was a vile odor.  It seems that the sewer backed up into and over the top of my basement bathroom shower and WHAT A MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My bathroom is ruined, boiler room is under dirty water, and my carpet and floor are soaked. The floors and carpet have to be ripped up, dried, sanitized,replaced and whatever else has to be done. The sewer cleaning company said that it seems that someone on my block is throwing tons of baby wipes down their toilet.  It backed up into my drain because my bathroom is the lowest point on the block.  No way of knowing who's house it came from, so I can't sue anyone and my insurance limit for this kind of claim is only $10K.  I am beyond distraught.................
> Sorry, I had to vent.


Oh no Oreo! That is just awful. I am so sorry. We had issues like that when we first moved in here. We had sewage and stuff coming up from our bathtub and shower. It took forever to get it fixed properly. I am so very sorry. This kind of thing is the worst. 

I am so glad that Oreo came through the dental with flying colors. Misha goes next week and then to VCA All Care for another ultrasound and another thyroid panel to make sure that the cancer has not come back.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Oh no Oreo! That is just awful. I am so sorry. We had issues like that when we first moved in here. We had sewage and stuff coming up from our bathtub and shower. It took forever to get it fixed properly. I am so very sorry. This kind of thing is the worst.
> 
> I am so glad that Oreo came through the dental with flying colors. Misha goes next week and then to VCA All Care for another ultrasound and another thyroid panel to make sure that the cancer has not come back.


I am sending good wishes for Misha.  fingers crossed too!
I can't believe that they are still ripping up more floor down to the slab in my family room.   It's going to take more than selling a few bags this time to pay for all of this, me thinks.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I am sending good wishes for Misha.  fingers crossed too!
> I can't believe that they are still ripping up more floor down to the slab in my family room.   It's going to take more than selling a few bags this time to pay for all of this, me thinks.


Thank you. My vet knows that he needs to live forever. She told a neighbor who just started using her on my recommendation that if anything happens to Misha that she is going into hiding.

I am so sorry about everything that is happening to you. It does feel like it just happens all at once. Sending lots of good vibes your way.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you. My vet knows that he needs to live forever. She told a neighbor who just started using her on my recommendation that if anything happens to Misha that she is going into hiding.
> 
> I am so sorry about everything that is happening to you. It does feel like it just happens all at once. Sending lots of good vibes your way.


Thanks Meg...I have to apologize to you  and everyone else.  It seems that I'm kvetching all the time.  Sorry to have done that.  Hugs to all of you.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Meg...I have to apologize to you  and everyone else.  It seems that I'm kvetching all the time.  Sorry to have done that.  Hugs to all of you.


Hey, Oreo that is one of the most wonderful things about this group of ladies. We are here to support each other. While I love seeing what everyone is buying the thing that keeps me here is the connection that we all share and the love and support that we get. Sending you lots of hugs right back.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Meg...I have to apologize to you  and everyone else.  It seems that I'm kvetching all the time.  Sorry to have done that.  Hugs to all of you.



Oh no dear! Do NOT apologize! We are here to support each other. 
My English isn't as good as I would like to be in all other matters than bags


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Hey, Oreo that is one of the most wonderful things about this group of ladies. We are here to support each other. While I love seeing what everyone is buying the thing that keeps me here is the connection that we all share and the love and support that we get. Sending you lots of hugs right back.


Ditto... you said it perfectly, Meg.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Meg...I have to apologize to you  and everyone else.  It seems that I'm kvetching all the time.  Sorry to have done that.  Hugs to all of you.


We are all here for you, Oreo. 
BTW...a Stephan King book is the best book to read in times of stress!


----------



## oreo713

You ladies are so special...


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> I finally am getting a chance to sit down for a few to chill out.  Good news:.  Oreo's teeth cleaning this past Thursday went without a hitch.  He didn't even need any teeth pulled.  He was a real trooper even though he wan't too thrilled with the whole deal. Bad news:  The next morning, I detected a strange smell emanating from my basement.  I thought perhaps that the dog had a bad reaction to the anesthesia and had an "accident", so I went to investigate with a bottle of RESOLVE and plastic bag in hand.   OMG when I went down stairs, I heard water gurgling and there was a vile odor.  It seems that the sewer backed up into and over the top of my basement bathroom shower and WHAT A MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My bathroom is ruined, boiler room is under dirty water, and my carpet and floor are soaked. The floors and carpet have to be ripped up, dried, sanitized,replaced and whatever else has to be done. The sewer cleaning company said that it seems that someone on my block is throwing tons of baby wipes down their toilet.  It backed up into my drain because my bathroom is the lowest point on the block.  No way of knowing who's house it came from, so I can't sue anyone and my insurance limit for this kind of claim is only $10K.  I am beyond distraught.................
> Sorry, I had to vent.


What an awful mess. So sorry you are having to deal with this and I am without doubt you are distraught. The disaster companies are good at cleaning up this type of mess. When the moving van crashed into our house I don't know what we would have done without a disaster company. Good luck and keep us posted on the progress. Be sure to take pictures in the event your insurance company needs them.


----------



## megt10

Look what I got today. I found this new Blue Electric Kelly Pouchette on eBay this past Sunday from a fabulous seller. It arrived today and I am thrilled with it. The leather is swift which is what I prefer. It is wider than the Kelly Cut but they are about the same height.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> You ladies are so special...


So are you!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Look what I got today. I found this new Blue Electric Kelly Pouchette on eBay this past Sunday from a fabulous seller. It arrived today and I am thrilled with it. The leather is swift which is what I prefer. It is wider than the Kelly Cut but they are about the same height.
> View attachment 3407647
> View attachment 3407649


Wow, meg... this is... ... I'm speechless!  That *color*!!! Just... *WOW*!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Look what I got today. I found this new Blue Electric Kelly Pouchette on eBay this past Sunday from a fabulous seller. It arrived today and I am thrilled with it. The leather is swift which is what I prefer. It is wider than the Kelly Cut but they are about the same height.
> View attachment 3407647
> View attachment 3407649


Meg, that blue is my new favorite color! So beautiful!  Have you bought from that seller before?  How great a find!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Look what I got today. I found this new Blue Electric Kelly Pouchette on eBay this past Sunday from a fabulous seller. It arrived today and I am thrilled with it. The leather is swift which is what I prefer. It is wider than the Kelly Cut but they are about the same height.
> View attachment 3407647
> View attachment 3407649


----------



## Izzy48

What a find! Love the blue, love the bag. The orange one is one of my favorites of your Hermes but I think the white is my favorite. Can't believe I like white bags again.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> What a find! Love the blue, love the bag. The orange one is one of my favorites of your Hermes but I think the white is my favorite. Can't believe I like white bags again.





ElainePG said:


> Wow, meg... this is... ... I'm speechless!  That *color*!!! Just... *WOW*!





barbee said:


> Meg, that blue is my new favorite color! So beautiful!  Have you bought from that seller before?  How great a find!






Izzy48 said:


> What a find! Love the blue, love the bag. The orange one is one of my favorites of your Hermes but I think the white is my favorite. Can't believe I like white bags again.


Thank you so much ladies. I have not purchased from the seller before. She already paid for authentication with Bababebi and I confirmed with her the bag is authentic. The seller was lovely and while she had a htf item in a very desirable color she didn't ask for double or triple what the bag costs. She made a little on the transaction but it was reasonable. I will be keeping an eye on what she has. Funny I have been deleting eBay emails without opening them. Sunday I decided to just take a look and there it was just listed with 14 followers already and at a reasonable price. I had to move quickly. I'm taking it as a sign .


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Look what I got today. I found this new Blue Electric Kelly Pouchette on eBay this past Sunday from a fabulous seller. It arrived today and I am thrilled with it. The leather is swift which is what I prefer. It is wider than the Kelly Cut but they are about the same height.
> View attachment 3407647
> View attachment 3407649


Another winner Meg!!!   It's a gorgeous bag in a gorgeous shade of blue.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Look what I got today. I found this new Blue Electric Kelly Pouchette on eBay this past Sunday from a fabulous seller. It arrived today and I am thrilled with it. The leather is swift which is what I prefer. It is wider than the Kelly Cut but they are about the same height.
> View attachment 3407647
> View attachment 3407649



Stunning Meg..!!!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Look what I got today. I found this new Blue Electric Kelly Pouchette on eBay this past Sunday from a fabulous seller. It arrived today and I am thrilled with it. The leather is swift which is what I prefer. It is wider than the Kelly Cut but they are about the same height.
> View attachment 3407647
> View attachment 3407649


Stunning color and size...enjoy, Meg!


----------



## ElainePG

Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?


----------



## chessmont

IMO you don't look like a walking handbag


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
> I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?
> View attachment 3408475


I don't know about everyone else...but I really love it.   Do you have any other bags this size?  If not, it may be a great idea to keep this one just for that reason.  The cognac is a great color..goes with everything!  And it looks great with what you have on.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> IMO you don't look like a walking handbag





oreo713 said:


> I don't know about everyone else...but I really love it.   Do you have any other bags this size?  If not, it may be a great idea to keep this one just for that reason.  The cognac is a great color..goes with everything!  And it looks great with what you have on.


Thanks for the feedback, chessmont & oreo! 
Oreo, in answer to your question, I don't own a single handbag remotely this shape/size/style, which is one of the reasons I was drawn to it. 
I think I can pull enough outfits together (from my closet! no additional shopping needed!) to show off the bag. Seems to me it would be good with slim black pants, but also with jeans for more of a "boho/hippie" look... yes?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the feedback, chessmont & oreo!
> Oreo, in answer to your question, I don't own a single handbag remotely this shape/size/style, which is one of the reasons I was drawn to it.
> I think I can pull enough outfits together (from my closet! no additional shopping needed!) to show off the bag. Seems to me it would be good with slim black pants, but also with jeans for more of a "boho/hippie" look... yes?


Yes.....definitely YES!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
> I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?
> View attachment 3408475




I think it looks great on you. No, you don't look like a walking handbag. I think the bag is good looking as well.


----------



## cdtracing

ElainePG said:


> Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
> I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?
> View attachment 3408475



I think it looks wonderful on you.  And NO, you do not look like a walking handbag!!  Loving your choice!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Yes.....definitely YES!!!


oKAY then!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I think it looks great on you. No, you don't look like a walking handbag. I think the bag is good looking as well.





cdtracing said:


> I think it looks wonderful on you.  And NO, you do not look like a walking handbag!!  Loving your choice!!!


Thank you so much, Izzy and cdtracing! It's so different from any bag I own that I was nervous, so I appreciate the moral support!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
> I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?
> View attachment 3408475


ELAINE!!!!!! It looks SO stylish!  I love the color, the size, everything about it on you.  I am SO glad you picked that color over the other.  See how great it looks with black?  Can you tell I am excited????


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> ELAINE!!!!!! It looks SO stylish!  I love the color, the size, everything about it on you.  I am SO glad you picked that color over the other.  See how great it looks with black?  Can you tell I am excited????


Barbee! You are *such* a doll to be tickled for me! Thank you!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Britain's new prime minister curtseying to HRH. Do we have *any* idea what label handbag Queen Elizabeth is carrying? To my eye, based on the strap style, it could go all the way back to the 1950s! But then there seems to be a logo on the top, in metal: back-to-back Cs?
I would *never* be able to curtsey like that! I wonder if she needed lessons?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
> I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?
> View attachment 3408475



It looks perfect on you Elaine! it's soft and hangs nice and flat into your body. If it was a boxy structured shape it would be "a walking bag". Great color to you too...


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Stunning color and size...enjoy, Meg!





oreo713 said:


> Another winner Meg!!!   It's a gorgeous bag in a gorgeous shade of blue.  Enjoy it!





Cilifene said:


> Stunning Meg..!!!



Thanks so much, ladies. I can't wait to take her out. I am heading to Hermes on Wednesday next week and think I will bring her and get a 120 farandole necklace so that I can also wear her on my shoulder. I already sent my SA a picture of the bag and that was what he said I would need. I am also going to bring Rudy with me in his little stroller. I am only going to Chanel and Hermes so it should be fine.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
> I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?
> View attachment 3408475


I love it on you! I love the color, where it hits your hip, the size and the studs.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Britain's new prime minister curtseying to HRH. Do we have *any* idea what label handbag Queen Elizabeth is carrying? To my eye, based on the strap style, it could go all the way back to the 1950s! But then there seems to be a logo on the top, in metal: back-to-back Cs?
> I would *never* be able to curtsey like that! I wonder if she needed lessons?
> View attachment 3408877


The queen carries Launer handbags that are made for her.
http://launer.com/royale-handbag.html


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
> I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?
> View attachment 3408475


No "walking handbag" this time...just fabulous, Elaine! Everyone needs a hobo style bag in their wardrobe. Glad you went with the cognac


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am also going to bring Rudy with me in his little stroller. I am only going to Chanel and Hermes so it should be fine.


I'd love to be a fly on the wall


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> The queen carries Launer handbags that are made for her.
> http://launer.com/royale-handbag.html


Just went on their website and fell madly in love with this one!
http://launer.com/multi-colour-traviata-handbag.html
Have you ever owned one? Seen one IRL? Any thoughts?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> It looks perfect on you Elaine! it's soft and hangs nice and flat into your body. If it was a boxy structured shape it would be "a walking bag". Great color to you too...





megt10 said:


> I love it on you! I love the color, where it hits your hip, the size and the studs.





skyqueen said:


> No "walking handbag" this time...just fabulous, Elaine! Everyone needs a hobo style bag in their wardrobe. Glad you went with the cognac



Thank you so much cilifene, meg, and skyqueen for all the bag love!  Today I'm actually taking the bag OUT of the house, instead of just posing with it in front of my bathroom mirror, and we'll see how functional it is. But I have high hopes that this will be a keeper!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'd love to be a fly on the wall


Me, too! That sounds simply adorable!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much, ladies. I can't wait to take her out. I am heading to Hermes on Wednesday next week and think I will bring her and get a 120 farandole necklace so that I can also wear her on my shoulder. I already sent my SA a picture of the bag and that was what he said I would need. I am also going to bring Rudy with me in his little stroller. I am only going to Chanel and Hermes so it should be fine.


Never having owned an H bag, I'd love to know what the farandole necklace is for. 
Does it become a strap for the bag? And if so, how does it attach???


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Just went on their website and fell madly in love with this one!
> http://launer.com/multi-colour-traviata-handbag.html
> Have you ever owned one? Seen one IRL? Any thoughts?


Well...if its good enough for The Queen 


ElainePG said:


> Never having owned an H bag, I'd love to know what the farandole necklace is for.
> Does it become a strap for the bag? And if so, how does it attach???


I'm curious, too...I own the Farandole 160 and can't figure it out.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I'd love to be a fly on the wall


Well, I will take pictures.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Just went on their website and fell madly in love with this one!
> http://launer.com/multi-colour-traviata-handbag.html
> Have you ever owned one? Seen one IRL? Any thoughts?


I love that one too. I have never seen one irl. I love the passport holders too and think I might order one. It's kind of silly because we aren't able to go anywhere but I like to be prepared just in case.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Well, I will take pictures.



One more fly here  can't wait to see pics..


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Well...if its good enough for The Queen
> 
> I'm curious, too...I own the Farandole 160 and can't figure it out.





ElainePG said:


> Never having owned an H bag, I'd love to know what the farandole necklace is for.
> Does it become a strap for the bag? And if so, how does it attach???



I am not sure how it is supposed to attach. I have seen the bags worn this way as a shoulder strap. That is the reason I will bring the bag with me to make sure that I know how to do it and that it would actually be functional. Since I am allergic to silver I would only be able to wear it as a shoulder strap when I have on a top that the chain won't be resting on my skin. I still have a welt on my chest from the metal that was attached to the bib from my last 4-hour dentist appointment. I am not sure what the metal used for the chain was but I was allergic to that as well and now need to keep that in mind for future visits.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I am not sure how it is supposed to attach. I have seen the bags worn this way as a shoulder strap. That is the reason I will bring the bag with me to make sure that I know how to do it and that it would actually be functional. Since I am allergic to silver I would only be able to wear it as a shoulder strap when I have on a top that the chain won't be resting on my skin. I still have a welt on my chest from the metal that was attached to the bib from my last 4-hour dentist appointment. I am not sure what the metal used for the chain was but I was allergic to that as well and now need to keep that in mind for future visits.


Usually nickel is a metal that a lot of people (me included) are highly allergic to.  I had a very expensive crocodile watchband and the metal clasp must have had a nickel base.  Well.  it burned at first,  and caused a really bad rash and an itch that I could stand resulting in welts on my wrist.  I had it tested and the doctor said it was definitely from nickel.  Even is the metal is plated with another metal, if the metal gets a scratch, the nickel comes through and causes a bad reaction.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love that one too. I have never seen one irl. I love the passport holders too and think I might order one. It's kind of silly because we aren't able to go anywhere but I like to be prepared just in case.


I think if we were going to London, and I could see one in person, I'd be tempted. I'm very nervous about ordering something that's handmade (and probably not returnable) without being able to try it on.
I did write to them and ask about the weight, since it's lined with suede, and they wrote back in less than 24 hours to say that it weighs between .5 and .7 kg (about 1.5 pounds) which is quite light! But what bothers me about the design is that it closes with a snap, and I don't know how difficult it is to open and close the bag with a snap closure. In my MJ bags with snap closures the snaps are metallic, so they just pop into place, but I don't know about the Launer bags.
I'm being silly. If the Queen didn't carry this bag, I'm sure I wouldn't be interested!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Usually nickel is a metal that a lot of people (me included) are highly allergic to.  I had a very expensive crocodile watchband and the metal clasp must have had a nickel base.  Well.  it burned at first,  and caused a really bad rash and an itch that I could stand resulting in welts on my wrist.  I had it tested and the doctor said it was definitely from nickel.  Even is the metal is plated with another metal, if the metal gets a scratch, the nickel comes through and causes a bad reaction.


Oh yes, I am allergic to nickel and have the same kind of reaction that you do. That is what happened on my chest. I can pretty much only wear gold or platinum. Even then some gold has nickel in it and when it does I can't wear that either. For earrings, I have to stick with 18k and usually buy them through my jeweler who is aware of the problem and if I have a reaction to anything I can return it even if I have worn it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I think if we were going to London, and I could see one in person, I'd be tempted. I'm very nervous about ordering something that's handmade (and probably not returnable) without being able to try it on.
> I did write to them and ask about the weight, since it's lined with suede, and they wrote back in less than 24 hours to say that it weighs between .5 and .7 kg (about 1.5 pounds) which is quite light! But what bothers me about the design is that it closes with a snap, and I don't know how difficult it is to open and close the bag with a snap closure. In my MJ bags with snap closures the snaps are metallic, so they just pop into place, but I don't know about the Launer bags.
> I'm being silly. If the Queen didn't carry this bag, I'm sure I wouldn't be interested!


That is great to know about the weight. I agree though about not buying anything that I couldn't return. I have so many issues with is it going to be easy to get into with my fingers the way that they are and how is the weight distribution once I have my things in it. Is it going to hurt my neck or shoulder. The joys of getting older. I still really like the multi-colored bag as well as the passport holder.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That is great to know about the weight. I agree though about not buying anything that I couldn't return. I have so many issues with is it going to be easy to get into with my fingers the way that they are and how is the weight distribution once I have my things in it. Is it going to hurt my neck or shoulder. The joys of getting older. I still really like the multi-colored bag as well as the passport holder.


Yes, exactly... all the issues you named are the same ones I have. I didn't mind getting the Valentino bag because it was from Nordstrom and I could easily send it back if it didn't work out. And I could certainly see buying something like a passport holder. But a whole entire handbag, with all its different components and ways of causing problems... okay, I've just talked myself out of it!


----------



## ladysarah

ElainePG said:


> I think if we were going to London, and I could see one in person, I'd be tempted. I'm very nervous about ordering something that's handmade (and probably not returnable) without being able to try it on.
> I did write to them and ask about the weight, since it's lined with suede, and they wrote back in less than 24 hours to say that it weighs between .5 and .7 kg (about 1.5 pounds) which is quite light! But what bothers me about the design is that it closes with a snap, and I don't know how difficult it is to open and close the bag with a snap closure. In my MJ bags with snap closures the snaps are metallic, so they just pop into place, but I don't know about the Launer bags.
> I'm being silly. If the Queen didn't carry this bag, I'm sure I wouldn't be interested!


If I may be of help I ve ordered custom made things from launer and the service was impeccable. The snap is very easy to use it - smooth and perfect. I agree about seeing things in person, with launer the quality is so much higher than anything else, no photo can ever so it justice. That's the trouble with photos: a bag from Zara can photograph well and with the right lights - made to look like Hermes. But nothing compares with actually using these high quality things to testify to their superiority.


----------



## megt10

ladysarah said:


> If I may be of help I ve ordered custom made things from launer and the service was impeccable. The snap is very easy to use it - smooth and perfect. I agree about seeing things in person, with launer the quality is so much higher than anything else, no photo can ever so it justice. That's the trouble with photos: a bag from Zara can photograph well and with the right lights - made to look like Hermes. But nothing compares with actually using these high quality things to testify to their superiority.


Thanks for jumping in. I think I will start with something small.


----------



## ElainePG

ladysarah said:


> If I may be of help I ve ordered custom made things from launer and the service was impeccable. The snap is very easy to use it - smooth and perfect. I agree about seeing things in person, with launer the quality is so much higher than anything else, no photo can ever so it justice. That's the trouble with photos: a bag from Zara can photograph well and with the right lights - made to look like Hermes. But nothing compares with actually using these high quality things to testify to their superiority.


Thank you, LS. I'm sure the service is wonderful, based on the speedy email I received today from Christine. I'm just worried that I would purchase a bag and then it wouldn't work out for me.
About the snap: is it magnetised, so that each side of the popper "grabs" when you hold the front of the bag close to the side (if that makes sense)? Or do you have to push firmly down against the front of the bag to close the snap?


----------



## ElainePG

I just added an apple charm to my Bayswater Double-Zip.


----------



## barbee

I used my new Gucci for the first time today.  I have had it for over a month, even thought about sending it back(too late!) but love the leather and the style, so I know I will be very happy with it.  Great quality!


----------



## barbee

Today I checked out the Proenza Schouler web site, and found   a PS1 65% off.  Color is green(called aloe) not a choice I would have made at full price, but it is a super price right now. No returns, of course. Do any of you ladies have the PS1 in medium?  Based on measurements, it does not seem "huge", yet any modeling picture I see screams "too large." Then the slouch--do I really want that?  I guess the great price is what I am thinking about.  Use it a year, and I can say I have tried the brand, then sell it. Now, I have read if you would not pay full price for an item, then you should not justify to yourself that you should buy it on sale.  I am not going to subscribe to that philosophy right now, but I do wonder if this would be a good choice for me.  ????????? Help me out.  Don't enable me!  But do give pros/cons, if you are familiar with the brand.


----------



## barbee

One more thing!  My heart is moving toward the Lancel Charlie.  The soonest I might go to Paris/France is next summer so if I think of this brand for fall, I need to order on line.  Wouldn't want to ship back, with the hassle of overseas.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3410799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my new Gucci for the first time today.  I have had it for over a month, even thought about sending it back(too late!) but love the leather and the style, so I know I will be very happy with it.  Great quality!


It looks terrific on you, barbee. A perfect size and shape (and so are you!). I'm so glad you didn't return it... I think you're going to get a lot of use out of it!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Today I checked out the Proenza Schouler web site, and found   a PS1 65% off.  Color is green(called aloe) not a choice I would have made at full price, but it is a super price right now. No returns, of course. Do any of you ladies have the PS1 in medium?  Based on measurements, it does not seem "huge", yet any modeling picture I see screams "too large." Then the slouch--do I really want that?  I guess the great price is what I am thinking about.  Use it a year, and I can say I have tried the brand, then sell it. Now, I have read if you would not pay full price for an item, then you should not justify to yourself that you should buy it on sale.  I am not going to subscribe to that philosophy right now, but I do wonder if this would be a good choice for me.  ????????? Help me out.  Don't enable me!  But do give pros/cons, if you are familiar with the brand.


Have you ever tried this bag IRL? If not, I'd be very cautious if it were me. Trying to judge by a photo is extremely difficult! Models are 6 feet tall and 2 inches around. They are not normal human beings. Also, after a lot of handbag "mistakes," I totally subscribe to the belief that one should not buy a bag on sale that you would not buy for full price. Plus, you're not in love with the color... another warning sign.

However, all that being said, I have no personal experience with PS bags, so I yield the floor to the ladies who know and love them.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> View attachment 3410799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my new Gucci for the first time today.  I have had it for over a month, even thought about sending it back(too late!) but love the leather and the style, so I know I will be very happy with it.  Great quality!


Love it on you.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Today I checked out the Proenza Schouler web site, and found   a PS1 65% off.  Color is green(called aloe) not a choice I would have made at full price, but it is a super price right now. No returns, of course. Do any of you ladies have the PS1 in medium?  Based on measurements, it does not seem "huge", yet any modeling picture I see screams "too large." Then the slouch--do I really want that?  I guess the great price is what I am thinking about.  Use it a year, and I can say I have tried the brand, then sell it. Now, I have read if you would not pay full price for an item, then you should not justify to yourself that you should buy it on sale.  I am not going to subscribe to that philosophy right now, but I do wonder if this would be a good choice for me.  ????????? Help me out.  Don't enable me!  But do give pros/cons, if you are familiar with the brand.


I had a PS1 in large but it wasn't much bigger than the medium. I didn't love it. That being said my MIL has the PS1 medium in dove gray. I bought it for her 2 years ago for Hanukkah. She picked it out. I tried to dissuade her. I really didn't think that she would like it but she has used it almost every day since then. It still looks great and she loves it. She is about 5'2" and 105 lbs. It is a good size for her.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Have you ever tried this bag IRL? If not, I'd be very cautious if it were me. Trying to judge by a photo is extremely difficult! Models are 6 feet tall and 2 inches around. They are not normal human beings. Also, after a lot of handbag "mistakes," I totally subscribe to the belief that one should not buy a bag on sale that you would not buy for full price. Plus, you're not in love with the color... another warning sign.
> 
> However, all that being said, I have no personal experience with PS bags, so I yield the floor to the ladies who know and love them.


I have not seen one IRL, Elaine.  I did go to their forum, and there were not enough action pics to help me out.  I did see a small (5'2") woman with a medium, asking if it was too big for her--everyone said it was fine.  I thought it was too big.  I think I will pass.  Have other things I want more!  Thanks for the nice comment on the Gucci!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I had a PS1 in large but it wasn't much bigger than the medium. I didn't love it. That being said my MIL has the PS1 medium in dove gray. I bought it for her 2 years ago for Hanukkah. She picked it out. I tried to dissuade her. I really didn't think that she would like it but she has used it almost every day since then. It still looks great and she loves it. She is about 5'2" and 105 lbs. It is a good size for her.


I believe your mother in law is one sharp lady!  I was thinking that I am too old for a PS1, and although I don't know her age, she is probably older than me, so kudos to her.  I am going to pass, as I told Elaine.  The color is not my "best" of even "second best" choice, so why spend the money?  Right now I am eyeing an Hermes enamel bracelet that I saw at the airport in Amsterdam.  I wish I had tried it on for size, but I can order it on line, so may do so at some time in the near future. I believe it would bring me joy.  Thanks for the sweet comment on my Gucci.  I still love that brand a lot!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I have not seen one IRL, Elaine.  I did go to their forum, and there were not enough action pics to help me out.  I did see a small (5'2") woman with a medium, asking if it was too big for her--everyone said it was fine.  I thought it was too big.  I think I will pass.  *Have other things I want more! * Thanks for the nice comment on the Gucci!


Ooh... spill, girlfriend! What's caught your eye? A handbag? Or something else?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I just added an apple charm to my Bayswater Double-Zip.
> View attachment 3410793



Cute  



barbee said:


> View attachment 3410799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my new Gucci for the first time today.  I have had it for over a month, even thought about sending it back(too late!) but love the leather and the style, so I know I will be very happy with it.  Great quality!



Perfect barbee....


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Today I checked out the Proenza Schouler web site, and found   a PS1 65% off.  Color is green(called aloe) not a choice I would have made at full price, but it is a super price right now. No returns, of course. Do any of you ladies have the PS1 in medium?  Based on measurements, it does not seem "huge", yet any modeling picture I see screams "too large." Then the slouch--do I really want that?  I guess the great price is what I am thinking about.  Use it a year, and I can say I have tried the brand, then sell it. Now, I have read if you would not pay full price for an item, then you should not justify to yourself that you should buy it on sale.  I am not going to subscribe to that philosophy right now, but I do wonder if this would be a good choice for me.  ????????? Help me out.  Don't enable me!  But do give pros/cons, if you are familiar with the brand.



I've had two blacks, one smoke and one saddle PS1 medium size. Two blacks and one smoke PS1 Pouch. I love the style...
Actually when I got the first one a black medium, I used it non stop for 1½ years   Medium holds a ton, and is easy to organize cause of the many rooms.
I still love it when I see it on the street.... 

Found this: http://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1/


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> I've had two blacks, one smoke and one saddle PS1 medium size. Two blacks and one smoke PS1 Pouch. I love the style...
> Actually when I got the first one a black medium, I used it non stop for 1½ years   Medium holds a ton, and is easy to organize cause of the many rooms.
> I still love it when I see it on the street....
> 
> Found this: http://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1/


Cilifene, thanks for finding that "Purseonal" review for me.  By the end of the review, I felt you were my enabler(haha!) but, then I began reading the comments from people, and by the end, I thought I could move on.  The bag looked so good in the modeling pics with Meg, but she is much taller than I am, so most bags will not look large on her.
You have sold your bags, and moved on, that's another reason for me to think I should just walk on by, and NOT buy.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Ooh... spill, girlfriend! What's caught your eye? A handbag? Or something else?


Elaine, if your read my reply to Meg, you will see my current "likes."  However, they do keep changing!  You know how we become enamored easily by anything new we see.  Your queens' bag, for instance.  I love having those new options continually, and being open to them.  That's the fun in all this.  For instance, the Mulberry wallet I bought, like yours.  I had no plan/need for this, but am so happy to have it .  Brings me joy! The flip side, I need to assess carefully before I buy--the PS1 was a thought mainly due to the great price.  I did not have it on my radar, although I did probably 3 years ago.  Just reading the Purseanol Cilifene sent me began pushing me again in that direction, plus she has had the bags in the past..  I came to earth after reading some negative comments.  Guess that's all I needed!
I'm still hoping to fund my next purchase from Ebay, but right now not much is happening to the bags I have listed. Patience.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I am not sure how it is supposed to attach. I have seen the bags worn this way as a shoulder strap. That is the reason I will bring the bag with me to make sure that I know how to do it and that it would actually be functional. Since I am allergic to silver I would only be able to wear it as a shoulder strap when I have on a top that the chain won't be resting on my skin. I still have a welt on my chest from the metal that was attached to the bib from my last 4-hour dentist appointment. I am not sure what the metal used for the chain was but I was allergic to that as well and now need to keep that in mind for future visits.


I know that weight is a factor for you and usually I'm not bothered by weight but I must say the Farandole necklace is heavy piece.
Try it and see.....................


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3410799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my new Gucci for the first time today.  I have had it for over a month, even thought about sending it back(too late!) but love the leather and the style, so I know I will be very happy with it.  Great quality!


Oh, Barbee...you look so chic with your Gucci, glad you didn't return it! I love your style...so effortless


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I believe your mother in law is one sharp lady!  I was thinking that I am too old for a PS1, and although I don't know her age, she is probably older than me, so kudos to her.  I am going to pass, as I told Elaine.  The color is not my "best" of even "second best" choice, so why spend the money?  Right now I am eyeing an Hermes enamel bracelet that I saw at the airport in Amsterdam.  I wish I had tried it on for size, but I can order it on line, so may do so at some time in the near future. I believe it would bring me joy.  Thanks for the sweet comment on my Gucci.  I still love that brand a lot!


My MIL is 83 and she looks good with the bag. Then again she loves it. I didn't. I prefer a satchel and a longer adjustable strap. It sounds like you are making the right decision.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I know that weight is a factor for you and usually I'm not bothered by weight but I must say the Farandole necklace is heavy piece.
> Try it and see.....................


Exactly why I need to try it with my things in it. Weight is my top consideration especially when a bag is on my shoulder.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Oh, Barbee...you look so chic with your Gucci, glad you didn't return it! I love your style...so effortless


You are sweet!


----------



## Tulip2

barbee said:


> Elaine, if your read my reply to Meg, you will see my current "likes."  However, they do keep changing!  You know how we become enamored easily by anything new we see.  Your queens' bag, for instance.  I love having those new options continually, and being open to them.  That's the fun in all this.  For instance, the Mulberry wallet I bought, like yours.  I had no plan/need for this, but am so happy to have it .  Brings me joy! The flip side, I need to assess carefully before I buy--the PS1 was a thought mainly due to the great price.  I did not have it on my radar, although I did probably 3 years ago.  Just reading the Purseanol Cilifene sent me began pushing me again in that direction, plus she has had the bags in the past..  I came to earth after reading some negative comments.  Guess that's all I needed!
> *I'm still hoping to fund my next purchase from Ebay, but right now not much is happening to the bags I have listed. Patience.*


I hear that.  I've been listing my LV items that are gathering dust and I'm not getting much in the way of "watchers" or even folks looking!  I depend on my eBay sales to fund my new things.  I think things will pick up when Mom's start buying for their kids going back to school.  This is typically a very slow time of year for selling on eBay... so either I stop buying new things or fund them from my paycheck.  Ugh!


----------



## Tulip2

I just wanted to say a big 'ole "howdy" to everyone here.  I've been lurking for a bit and I feel that I know many of you.  So sorry for the loss of a beloved furbaby, to a basement sewer flood, oh and of course the handbags!  I feel right at home here.  So I wanted to introduce myself properly to all of you nice ladies.  I look forward to being a part of your lives.


----------



## oreo713

Tulip2 said:


> I just wanted to say a big 'ole "howdy" to everyone here.  I've been lurking for a bit and I feel that I know many of you.  So sorry for the loss of a beloved furbaby, to a basement sewer flood, oh and of course the handbags!  I feel right at home here.  So I wanted to introduce myself properly to all of you nice ladies.  I look forward to being a part of your lives.



Hi Tulip.....welcome to the nicest group of women on TPF.  If you wish, I think it would be ok i you wanted to share your ebay seller name..(or you can PM it).  Anyway....enjoy your time here. Everyone is sweet, funny, and sincere, and it seems that this is the only place where no one has any "hidden agendas".


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> I just wanted to say a big 'ole "howdy" to everyone here.  I've been lurking for a bit and I feel that I know many of you.  So sorry for the loss of a beloved furbaby, to a basement sewer flood, oh and of course the handbags!  I feel right at home here.  So I wanted to introduce myself properly to all of you nice ladies.  I look forward to being a part of your lives.


Hi Tulip, and welcome! Nice to meet you! Always nice to "see" a new face here.  What kinds of handbags do you like?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, if your read my reply to Meg, you will see my current "likes."  However, they do keep changing!  *You know how we become enamored easily by anything new we see*.  Your queens' bag, for instance.  I love having those new options continually, and being open to them.  That's the fun in all this.  For instance, the Mulberry wallet I bought, like yours.  I had no plan/need for this, but am so happy to have it .  Brings me joy! The flip side, I need to assess carefully before I buy--the PS1 was a thought mainly due to the great price.  I did not have it on my radar, although I did probably 3 years ago.  Just reading the Purseanol Cilifene sent me began pushing me again in that direction, plus she has had the bags in the past..  I came to earth after reading some negative comments.  Guess that's all I needed!
> I'm still hoping to fund my next purchase from Ebay, but right now not much is happening to the bags I have listed. Patience.


I sure *do* know how we become enamored easily by anything new we see! I've started a new policy: I force myself to wait a week, if possible, before purchasing anything new & shiny that catches my eye. If a week isn't possible, then a minimum of 2 days. It's so easy to get caught up in the excitement of a new "goodie"... but there's only just so much closet space (and money!). 
Now, if I could only find a money tree, and an elastic closet...


----------



## barbee

Tulip2 said:


> I just wanted to say a big 'ole "howdy" to everyone here.  I've been lurking for a bit and I feel that I know many of you.  So sorry for the loss of a beloved furbaby, to a basement sewer flood, oh and of course the handbags!  I feel right at home here.  So I wanted to introduce myself properly to all of you nice ladies.  I look forward to being a part of your lives.


Welcome, Tulip!  Yes, we ARE all nice!!  Hopefully that does not sound conceited.  I see you  live in Texas--I did also, about 15 years ago, in a suburb of Houston--Katy to be exact.  We will love to hear your handbag stories!


----------



## Tulip2

oreo713 said:


> Hi Tulip.....welcome to the nicest group of women on TPF.  If you wish, I think it would be ok i you wanted to share your ebay seller name..(or you can PM it).  Anyway....enjoy your time here. *Everyone is sweet, funny, and sincere, and it seems that this is the only place where no one has any "hidden agendas"*.


I can tell that!  It's why I'm so happy to have found this Thread!  Thank you so much for the kind welcome.  I'm approaching my 58th birthday the end of this month so I certainly "qualify" here.   Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> I can tell that!  It's why I'm so happy to have found this Thread!  Thank you so much for the kind welcome.  I'm approaching my 58th birthday the end of this month so I certainly "qualify" here.   Hope everyone has a great weekend.



Welcome tulip! So nice to see you here too!


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> Hi Tulip, and welcome! Nice to meet you! Always nice to "see" a new face here.  What kinds of handbags do you like?


Hi Elaine and thank you for the kind welcome!  I used to be a huge LV fan, then they fired my beloved SA!  I tried so hard to "click" with another SA but I just couldn't.  So off I went to Chanel.  Luckily a former LV SA worked there now and a wonderful relationship was born.  It's amazing how important a good SA is.  I'm loving my Chanel collection now and after selling many LV's my closet is nice & neat.
My other love (due to TPF) is Van Cleef & Arpels.  Now that is a dangerous addiction... but I just can't help it.  I come from a long line of jewelry lovers (my Mom, Grandmother, Great Aunt, Sister) 
I'm excited to be joining a group of lovely ladies my age.  This is going to be great!


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> I sure *do* know how we become enamored easily by anything new we see! I've started a new policy: I force myself to wait a week, if possible, before purchasing anything new & shiny that catches my eye. If a week isn't possible, then a minimum of 2 days. It's so easy to get caught up in the excitement of a new "goodie"... but there's only just so much closet space (and money!).
> Now, if I could only find a money tree, and *an elastic closet.*..


Hahaha, you're funny.


----------



## Tulip2

barbee said:


> Welcome, Tulip!  Yes, we ARE all nice!!  Hopefully that does not sound conceited.  I see you  live in Texas--I did also, about 15 years ago, in a suburb of Houston--Katy to be exact.  We will love to hear your handbag stories!


Hi Barbee!  Thank you for the sweet welcome.  I really appreciate it.  Ah, yes, Katy is a really nice place to live.  You wouldn't believe what it looks like now 15 years later!   I live on the West side of Houston.  Been here for 25 years now.  Was in Dallas for 10 years before moving here.  I live about 15 minutes from the Galleria Mall which is a bit dangerous.  Oh well, every time I walk into Neimans or Chanel or VCA it just puts a big 'ole smile on my face whether I buy anything or not.  I just enjoy looking too.  Good thing for my Chanel wallet!


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> Welcome tulip! So nice to see you here too!


Hi Cilifene!  Good to  "see" you too!  Hope all is well with you.  We're sizzling down here in Houston this summer.  First the serious rain, now no rain at all...just heat & humidity.  Ugh.  I've found that the Galleria Mall is a nice cool place to go to get out of the heat.


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> Hi Elaine and thank you for the kind welcome!  I used to be a huge LV fan, then they fired my beloved SA!  I tried so hard to "click" with another SA but I just couldn't.  So off I went to Chanel.  Luckily a former LV SA worked there now and a wonderful relationship was born.  It's amazing how important a good SA is.  I'm loving my Chanel collection now and after selling many LV's my closet is nice & neat.
> My other love (due to TPF) is Van Cleef & Arpels.  Now that is a dangerous addiction... but I just can't help it.  I come from a long line of jewelry lovers (my Mom, Grandmother, Great Aunt, Sister)
> I'm excited to be joining a group of lovely ladies my age.  This is going to be great!


You certainly can't go wrong with either LV *or* Chanel! (Or beautiful jewelry, for that matter!)
A good relationship with an SA is so very important, isn't it? When I lived down the block (walking distance... I was in a city) from Nordstrom I had a great relationship with an SA in Point of View, and also a lovely relationship with an SA who sold Chanel makeup & skincare. Needless to say, my Nordstrom credit card quite a workout during that time... my DH used to say that if I didn't show up there once a week, they'd send me a "get well" card!


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> You certainly can't go wrong with either LV *or* Chanel! (Or beautiful jewelry, for that matter!)
> A good relationship with an SA is so very important, isn't it? When I lived down the block (walking distance... I was in a city) from Nordstrom I had a great relationship with an SA in Point of View, and also a lovely relationship with an SA who sold Chanel makeup & skincare. Needless to say, my Nordstrom credit card quite a workout during that time... my DH used to say that if I didn't show up there once a week, they'd send me a "get well" card!


I can relate to this.  I worked part-time at our family owned business for 18 years.  I had lots of extra time and I usually spent it shopping!  Well, things change and I've been back to work full-time for over 4 years now.  There's not a lot of spare time for shopping like that anymore.  But of course now, there's the Internet.  I can still do some serious damage.  I do take my time though prior to a large purchase like a Chanel Jumbo.  Things are so much more expensive now.  It's crazy!


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> I just wanted to say a big 'ole "howdy" to everyone here.  I've been lurking for a bit and I feel that I know many of you.  So sorry for the loss of a beloved furbaby, to a basement sewer flood, oh and of course the handbags!  I feel right at home here.  So I wanted to introduce myself properly to all of you nice ladies.  I look forward to being a part of your lives.


Welcome!


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> Welcome!


Thank you for the welcome dear meg!  I just love your puppy dog in your Avatar.  You two are a match made in Heaven.  I have no children, but I've got a sweet little Cavalier King Charles and several kitty cats that I love oh so much.  They're my children and always will be.  You'll probably see them "photo bombing" some of my Reveals.  Those are always my favorite.


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> Hi Cilifene!  Good to  "see" you too!  Hope all is well with you.  We're sizzling down here in Houston this summer.  First the serious rain, now no rain at all...just heat & humidity.  Ugh.  I've found that the Galleria Mall is a nice cool place to go to get out of the heat.



Thanks, all is well not too much heat here in Denmark. Did you look at som reissues at the Mall? have you decided on size and hw?


----------



## oreo713

i


Cilifene said:


> Thanks, all is well not too much heat here in Denmark. Did you look at som reissues at the Mall? have you decided on size and hw?


I think I may have to rethink my future here and perhaps consider moving out of the country......Denmark sounds nice and cool!  The only thing is...how can I move away from my Matthew and Lily????????


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> Thanks, all is well not too much heat here in Denmark. Did you look at som reissues at the Mall? have you decided on size and hw?


I haven't had the time yet.  I bought a 227 a while back, but returned it.  So I'm thinking maybe size 226, but I need to try it on.  Then I read here on tPF that folks have a hard time selling a 225 on the Secondary Market.  I think the 225 is too small for me anyway.  As far as material, I am completely in the dark.  I sent my SA on a mission.  Find me a Reissue 226 with bling.  She knows what I mean.    I'm hoping to find one for my July 26th Birthday, but that may not happen.  It may take me years to find just the right one.  That's okay, I've got enough Chanel handbags to get me by until I find it.


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> I haven't had the time yet.  I bought a 227 a while back, but returned it.  So I'm thinking maybe size 226, but I need to try it on.  Then I read here on tPF that folks have a hard time selling a 225 on the Secondary Market.  I think the 225 is too small for me anyway.  As far as material, I am completely in the dark.  I sent my SA on a mission.  Find me a Reissue 226 with bling.  She knows what I mean.    I'm hoping to find one for my July 26th Birthday, but that may not happen.  It may take me years to find just the right one.  *That's okay, I've got enough Chanel handbags to get me by until I find it.*


That's certainly a nice position to be in, Tulip!


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> I haven't had the time yet.  I bought a 227 a while back, but returned it.  So I'm thinking maybe size 226, but I need to try it on.  Then I read here on tPF that folks have a hard time selling a 225 on the Secondary Market.  I think the 225 is too small for me anyway.  As far as material, I am completely in the dark.  I sent my SA on a mission.  Find me a Reissue 226 with bling.  She knows what I mean.    I'm hoping to find one for my July 26th Birthday, but that may not happen.  It may take me years to find just the right one.  That's okay, I've got enough Chanel handbags to get me by until I find it.



I'm so pleased with the 226  a little larger than m/l and smaller than jumbo - and cause of the softer construction it fits so much more than m/l. 
I'm excited to see that kind of reissue with bling your SA finds you


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> i
> I think I may have to rethink my future here and perhaps consider moving out of the country......Denmark sounds nice and cool!  The only thing is...how can I move away from my Matthew and Lily????????



Your welcome dear  I think you'll find the weather comfortable


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I'm so pleased with the 226  a little larger than m/l and smaller than jumbo - and cause of the softer construction it fits so much more than m/l.
> I'm excited to see that kind of reissue with bling your SA finds you


Cilifene, is the 226 a double-flap? I'd possibly interested in a Chanel bag (it's such a classic!) but I know I wouldn't like the double-flap design. I've seen one IRL, and it seemed as though half the inside of the bag was taken up with the flap!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene, is the 226 a double-flap? I'd possibly interested in a Chanel bag (it's such a classic!) but I know I wouldn't like the double-flap design. I've seen one IRL, and it seemed as though half the inside of the bag was taken up with the flap!



Yes it's a double flap ... hmm, I'm not following you


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Your welcome dear  I think you'll find the weather comfortable


I'm sure I would, dear Cilifene, but I would only be willing to go if I could take my grandchildren with me..


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> That's certainly a nice position to be in, Tulip!


Yes, Elaine, I am very very thankful.  The thing is, owning your own family business is a difficult way to make a living.  The buck stops here and there's quite a bit of stress involved with that.  In a way, I kind of "reward" myself for having to work so darned hard.  Although I know that it's hard working for someone else too.  Shopping for something pretty is a way to knock the stress down just a bit.  Right or wrong...it's how I cope.


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> I'm so pleased with the 226  a little larger than m/l and smaller than jumbo - and cause of the softer construction it fits so much more than m/l.
> I'm excited to see that kind of reissue with bling your SA finds you


Oh wow, this sounds perfect for me!  Thanks for the info.  I believe the 226 will be the size.  As far as material or hardware...who knows???  Can't wait to see what my SA finds for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Yes it's a double flap ... hmm, I'm not following you


I'm probably not explaining myself very well. The only double-flap I saw, it just seemed as though the "extra" flap inside the bag took up a lot of space. But I guess that's just the design of the bag, and I'm not a handbag designer, so what do I know?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I'm sure I would, dear Cilifene, but I would only be willing to go if I could take my grandchildren with me..


I hear you! the parents probably wouldn't be happy if you did that...



Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, this sounds perfect for me!  Thanks for the info.  I believe the 226 will be the size.  As far as material or hardware...who knows???  Can't wait to see what my SA finds for me.


My pleasure  ...How much bling are you going for? ...very exciting....I'm VERY boring when it comes to bling.... ..but love to see you ladies gorgeous colors and blings!  



ElainePG said:


> I'm probably not explaining myself very well. The only double-flap I saw, it just seemed as though the "extra" flap inside the bag took up a lot of space. But I guess that's just the design of the bag, and I'm not a handbag designer, so what do I know?


Oh now I get it  ...the double flap takes more space in the classic CC than the reissue cause reissue is softer in construction.
Therefore the reissue holds more than the CC. I would say, CC m/l actually holds the same as Reissue size 225 even though the 225 is smaller in size.


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you for the welcome dear meg!  I just love your puppy dog in your Avatar.  You two are a match made in Heaven.  I have no children, but I've got a sweet little Cavalier King Charles and several kitty cats that I love oh so much.  They're my children and always will be.  You'll probably see them "photo bombing" some of my Reveals.  Those are always my favorite.


Thank you. Misha is my little furry soulmate. I can't wait to see some photo bombing!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I hear you! the parents probably wouldn't be happy if you did that...


Hey.....you never know....


----------



## skyqueen

Tulip2 said:


> I just wanted to say a big 'ole "howdy" to everyone here.  I've been lurking for a bit and I feel that I know many of you.  So sorry for the loss of a beloved furbaby, to a basement sewer flood, oh and of course the handbags!  I feel right at home here.  So I wanted to introduce myself properly to all of you nice ladies.  I look forward to being a part of your lives.


Howdy Tulip! 
I've seen your name around tPF...glad you found us! BTW, love Cavalier King Charles Spaniels...darling little dogs!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hey.....you never know....


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> My pleasure  ...How much bling are you going for? ...very exciting....I'm VERY boring when it comes to bling.... ..but love to see you ladies gorgeous colors and blings!



Oh I buy the blingiest (is that actually a word ) handbag that Chanel makes.  My favorite would be Strass, then Sequins, then probably patent.  I'm a walking disco ball.


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> Thank you. Misha is my little furry soulmate. I can't wait to see some photo bombing!


Misha is a really cute name.  Looks like it suits your sweet little one.  The love between you two just jumps off my monitor. 
I also support animal shelters and spay/neuter assistance clinics and such.  This is what I do with the $ that probably would have gone for college (had any children come along for me).  Alas, that was not to be and that's okay.  I've learned to live with it.  I helped my Sister put her 2 kids through college.  She has 3 dogs & several cats too.  We're an animal loving family that's for sure!


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> Oh I buy the blingiest (is that actually a word ) handbag that Chanel makes.  My favorite would be Strass, then Sequins, then probably patent.  I'm a walking disco ball.


I love a little too!


----------



## Tulip2

skyqueen said:


> Howdy Tulip!
> I've seen your name around tPF...glad you found us! BTW, love Cavalier King Charles Spaniels...darling little dogs!


Yes, hi there skyqueen!  I've seen you around too.  So nice to finally meet you.  
DH & I have had Cocker Spaniels all of our lives.  After our last one passed, we decided to get a Cavalier and we love that dog so much.  He's the sweetest dog we've ever had.  He's pretty into himself too.    He thinks everyone should love him as much as he loves them.  It's crazy around new people!   He loves everybody.


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> I love a little too!


Oh good to know!  Can't wait to see them on you.   I know I kind of go against the grain here, but I buy Seasonal's more than classics...but I do have the classics covered too.


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> Misha is a really cute name.  Looks like it suits your sweet little one.  The love between you two just jumps off my monitor.
> I also support animal shelters and spay/neuter assistance clinics and such.  This is what I do with the $ that probably would have gone for college (had any children come along for me).  Alas, that was not to be and that's okay.  I've learned to live with it.  I helped my Sister put her 2 kids through college.  She has 3 dogs & several cats too.  We're an animal loving family that's for sure!


We support several no-kill shelters. We have 2 dogs Rudy and Misha both boys and 2 cats Sammie and Princess both girls and sisters. All of them are rescues, though Misha was rescued from a neglectful family. Someday I hope to volunteer at a no-kill shelter when I have less responsibilities at home.


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> Oh good to know!  Can't wait to see them on you.   I know I kind of go against the grain here, but I buy Seasonal's more than classics...but I do have the classics covered too.


Me too. I had a flap bag because it seemed like I should but it just wasn't me even though it was a great color. I rarely used it and let it go in my bag purging.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I love a little too!


Really? You are the color Queen! 


Tulip2 said:


> Yes, hi there skyqueen!  I've seen you around too.  So nice to finally meet you.
> DH & I have had Cocker Spaniels all of our lives.  After our last one passed, we decided to get a Cavalier and we love that dog so much.  He's the sweetest dog we've ever had.  He's pretty into himself too.    He thinks everyone should love him as much as he loves them.  It's crazy around new people!   He loves everybody.


 Yes!


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> Oh I buy the blingiest (is that actually a word ) handbag that Chanel makes.  My favorite would be Strass, then Sequins, then probably patent.  I'm a walking disco ball.



 It's so nice to see all the bling here.... 



megt10 said:


> I love a little too!



You do colors so great Meg - I love seeing your modeling pics.! 

For me wearing color is a bling  ...Here is the blingiest I get...


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> Yes, hi there skyqueen!  I've seen you around too.  So nice to finally meet you.
> DH & I have had Cocker Spaniels all of our lives.  After our last one passed, we decided to get a Cavalier and we love that dog so much.  He's the sweetest dog we've ever had.  He's pretty into himself too.    He thinks everyone should love him as much as he loves them.  It's crazy around new people!   He loves everybody.



Awww, he sounds very cute ..


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> It's so nice to see all the bling here....
> 
> 
> 
> You do colors so great Meg - I love seeing your modeling pics.!
> 
> For me wearing color is a bling  ...Here is the blingiest I get...
> 
> View attachment 3412310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412313


Cili......I love your "looks".  I wish I was skinny enough to pull your looks off.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> It's so nice to see all the bling here....
> 
> 
> 
> You do colors so great Meg - I love seeing your modeling pics.!
> 
> For me wearing color is a bling  ...Here is the blingiest I get...
> 
> View attachment 3412310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412313


You look fabulous! Love the color on you.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Really? You are the color Queen!
> 
> Yes!


Thank you. I do love color it makes me happy. Same with bling! I am like a little magpie.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> For me wearing color is a bling  ...Here is the blingiest I get...
> 
> View attachment 3412310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412313


Love that hot pink on you, cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Cili......I love your "looks".  I wish I was skinny enough to pull your looks off.





megt10 said:


> You look fabulous! Love the color on you.





ElainePG said:


> Love that hot pink on you, cilifene!



Thank you very much ladies!


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> We support several no-kill shelters. We have 2 dogs Rudy and Misha both boys and 2 cats Sammie and Princess both girls and sisters. All of them are rescues, though Misha was rescued from a neglectful family. Someday I hope to volunteer at a no-kill shelter when I have less responsibilities at home.


That sounds like a wonderful thing to do.  I also volunteered while I was working part time.  It was extremely rewarding.  I highly recommend it to anyone that has the time.


----------



## oreo713

Did they remove the LIKES under the avatars?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Did they remove the LIKES under the avatars?


Yes, because a lot of people were kvetching! But if you tap your avatar it will appear with the rest of your detailed information.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> It's so nice to see all the bling here....
> 
> 
> 
> You do colors so great Meg - I love seeing your modeling pics.!
> 
> For me wearing color is a bling  ...Here is the blingiest I get...
> 
> View attachment 3412310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412313



Black and hot pink...my favorite! Stunning as usual! [emoji178]


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Yes, because a lot of people were kvetching! But if you tap your avatar it will appear with the rest of your detailed information.


At the end of the day, it's ok by me that this happened.  We're not in high school anymore.  lol


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> At the end of the day, it's ok by me that this happened.  *We're not in high school anymore*.  lol


No we're not... thank heavens! I was such a nerd in high school! 
Of course, I'm *still* a nerd, but now there's no down side... I keep our laptops in good condition, I manage all our on-line bill paying, I can program the sprinkler system and the thermostat, and The Hubster is grateful!


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> At the end of the day, it's ok by me that this happened.  We're not in high school anymore.  lol


I agree, Oreo.  Any comment I read--what did I do but check out the number of likes.  Someone may have 4000+ posts and no likes.  So I wonder why?  Well, I REALLY don't need to be even thinking about who has no likes, etc.  I wondered if I should give the person a like, just so she would have one!!! On the flip side, I was ready to give you a like for your post.  Can't have my cake and eat it too.  Anyway, how is your basement situation now?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> No we're not... thank heavens! I was such a nerd in high school!
> Of course, I'm *still* a nerd, but now there's no down side... I keep our laptops in good condition, I manage all our on-line bill paying, I can program the sprinkler system and the thermostat, and The Hubster is grateful!


Haha Elaine, you may be a nerd but I call myself a dinosaur, proudly.  I do our taxes on paper, mail them in, and wait for the check. I pay bills by check.  In my defense, I taught DD to do her taxes---but of course she does on line, with direct deposit.  I don't do facebook (again, proudly!)  Don't even care.  As long as there is time to plot and plan for new bags.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Haha Elaine, you may be a nerd but I call myself a dinosaur, proudly.  I do our taxes on paper, mail them in, and wait for the check. I pay bills by check.  In my defense, I taught DD to do her taxes---but of course she does on line, with direct deposit.  I don't do facebook (again, proudly!)  Don't even care.  As long as there is time to plot and plan for new bags.


You sound exactly like my DH, barbee! My only fear is that one of these days I'm going to keel over, and he won't know how to manage all our technology!
I think people should only do the amount of technology they feel comfy with... there isn't a right or wrong. You're definitely tech-savvy enough to do tPF, and even post pictures on it, so it's all a question of priorities! (And I agree with you, time spent thinking about bags is time well spent!)


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I agree, Oreo.  Any comment I read--what did I do but check out the number of likes.  Someone may have 4000+ posts and no likes.  So I wonder why?  Well, I REALLY don't need to be even thinking about who has no likes, etc.  I wondered if I should give the person a like, just so she would have one!!! On the flip side, I was ready to give you a like for your post.  Can't have my cake and eat it too.  Anyway, how is your basement situation now?


That's interesting, barbee... I never checked out anyone else's likes, just my own! And of course it's still possible to see likes, just click on your (or anyone else's) avatar, and there they are! It's just that now they're a little more hidden, and I think that's a good thing.
@Vlad got a lot of negative feedback about likes, and I think it's very nice that he listened. In one of my former lives I was a consultant to software companies, helping them design systems that were more user-friendly (this was in the days before Macs and Windows, mind you!) and it was very difficult to get a programmer to make changes like that. So I respect Vlad for listening to the tPF members.


----------



## Vlad

I'm just here to please y'all.


----------



## ElainePG

Vlad said:


> I'm just here to please y'all.


And we appreciate it, @Vlad! We really do!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> No we're not... thank heavens! I was such a nerd in high school!
> Of course, I'm *still* a nerd, but now there's no down side... I keep our laptops in good condition, I manage all our on-line bill paying, I can program the sprinkler system and the thermostat, and The Hubster is grateful!


You're a few up on me, Elaine....but I can use power tools!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> You're a few up on me, Elaine....but I can use power tools!


See? And if I saw a power tool (other than my little drill set & electric screwdriver, which are easy) I'd go running in the other direction!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> I agree, Oreo.  Any comment I read--what did I do but check out the number of likes.  Someone may have 4000+ posts and no likes.  So I wonder why?  Well, I REALLY don't need to be even thinking about who has no likes, etc.  I wondered if I should give the person a like, just so she would have one!!! On the flip side, I was ready to give you a like for your post.  Can't have my cake and eat it too.  Anyway, how is your basement situation now?


We can all still give LIKES to each other. it will just show up on the post itself and not right on the avatar,.(I still feel needy and insecure sometimes )
The basement situation is going ssssssssssssslowwwwwwwwwwwwwlyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.   They finally finished the cleanup and demolition, now I have to get bids from contractors.  This is taking way too long as far as I'm concerned.  I don't have the patience..
But thank you for asking.............................


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Haha Elaine, you may be a nerd but I call myself a dinosaur, proudly.  I do our taxes on paper, mail them in, and wait for the check. I pay bills by check.  In my defense, I taught DD to do her taxes---but of course she does on line, with direct deposit.  I don't do facebook (again, proudly!)  Don't even care.  As long as there is time to plot and plan for new bags.


( I still write out checks and put them in the snail mail....)


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> See? And if I saw a power tool (other than my little drill set & electric screwdriver, which are easy) I'd go running in the other direction!


I can even change my own tires and do an oil change.......................


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I can even change my own tires and do an oil change.......................


Really???  I am not worthy! I am not worthy!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> ( I still write out checks and put them in the snail mail....)


Yes, but... you can change a tire! All I can do is call Triple-A and whimper!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> We can all still give LIKES to each other. it will just show up on the post itself and not right on the avatar,.(I still feel needy and insecure sometimes )
> The basement situation is going ssssssssssssslowwwwwwwwwwwwwlyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.   They finally finished the cleanup and demolition, now I have to get bids from contractors.  This is taking way too long as far as I'm concerned.  I don't have the patience..
> But thank you for asking.............................


I'm really glad the cleanup & demo is done, oreo. At least you don't have the awful smell from the water damage. We had that a couple of times in our last house and... oy vey!
But getting bids from contractors is *such* a pain! And then trying to decide which bid to go with, or is that up to your insurance company? Do they make you take the lowest bid, or can you make your own decision?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Really???  I am not worthy! I am not worthy!


A few years ago I was stuck on the expressway in a snow storm with a flat tire and nobody was willing to stop and help.  So, I did what I had to do.  I dragged the jack and spare tire out of the trunk and proceeded to change the tire in the snowstorm.  Just as I was finishing someone stopped and asked if I needed help.....like where the hell were you 15 minutes ago????  Lesson learned.  I now drive a BMW....they come with run-flats...


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Yes, but... you can change a tire! All I can do is call Triple-A and whimper!


I have AAA and BMW ConnectDrive Emergency Calling, but I don't have the patience to wait.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm really glad the cleanup & demo is done, oreo. At least you don't have the awful smell from the water damage. We had that a couple of times in our last house and... oy vey!
> But getting bids from contractors is *such* a pain! And then trying to decide which bid to go with, or is that up to your insurance company? Do they make you take the lowest bid, or can you make your own decision?


The smell wasn't too bad because they cleaned that up and took all the stinky stuff out immediately.   I'm letting DH take care of the contractors....the downstairs is his MAN-CAVE so I really don't care what it looks like.  I only go down there to do the laundry.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> The smell wasn't too bad because they cleaned that up and took all the stinky stuff out immediately.   I'm letting DH take care of the contractors....the downstairs is his MAN-CAVE so I really don't care what it looks like.  I only go down there to do the laundry.


Delegation... it's a *good* thing!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Delegation... it's a *good* thing!


sometimes we have to let them think that they are in charge.............


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> sometimes we have to let them think that they are in charge.............


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> sometimes we have to let them think that they are in charge.............


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Black and hot pink...my favorite! Stunning as usual! [emoji178]


Thanks SQ ....


----------



## Tulip2

oreo713 said:


> I can even change my own tires and do an oil change.......................


Wow, that's impressive!  My Dad taught me how to do this, but I've long since forgotten how.
Speaking of the "Likes" button issue, I think it reduced the amount of  actual "Replies".  You could just click "Like" & get on down the road.  I didn't really like that.  I felt lazy not responding with words...


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> That's interesting, barbee... I never checked out anyone else's likes, just my own! And of course it's still possible to see likes, just click on your (or anyone else's) avatar, and there they are! It's just that now they're a little more hidden, and I think that's a good thing.
> @Vlad got a lot of negative feedback about likes, and I think it's very nice that he listened. In one of my former lives I was a consultant to software companies, helping them design systems that were more user-friendly (this was in the days before Macs and Windows, mind you!) and it was very difficult to get a programmer to make changes like that. So I respect Vlad for listening to the tPF members.



Elaine, I've been a programmer for over 40 years.  I know at least one person who didn't like the changes to TPF and said she was leaving.  I tried to persuade her not to do that...explained that every time there is a change to a system, there is push back from the users and tweaks are made...but I don't think she ever saw it.

I work on what are known as "legacy" systems...it takes a LONG time to make changes...all of the paperwork and validation, etc., but then again, I work for the government.  There are many efforts now to change that...it would be good in that changes could be made quickly, but I'll believe it when I see it. Actually, I'll be retired before then!


----------



## skyqueen

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, that's impressive!  My Dad taught me how to do this, but I've long since forgotten how.
> Speaking of the "Likes" button issue, I think it reduced the amount of  actual "Replies".  You could just click "Like" & get on down the road.  I didn't really like that.  I felt lazy not responding with words...


That's how I felt, too!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Elaine, I've been a programmer for over 40 years.  I know at least one person who didn't like the changes to TPF and said she was leaving.  I tried to persuade her not to do that...explained that every time there is a change to a system, there is push back from the users and tweaks are made...but I don't think she ever saw it.
> 
> I work on what are known as "legacy" systems...it takes a LONG time to make changes...all of the paperwork and validation, etc., but then again, I work for the government.  There are many efforts now to change that...it would be good in that changes could be made quickly, but I'll believe it when I see it. Actually, I'll be retired before then!


What a shame...if I can figure out the new changes to tPF AND post a pic, anyone can!
The Government...say no more!


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, Ladies!
Tell me your opinions about this Valentino pattern/colorway, please.  I already have the shoes, but I want opinions on the bag.  And I can't find pic of the exact bag, but it is the same pattern, just bigger


----------



## nascar fan

keep or swap out for something else?


----------



## nascar fan

and I already have the shoes, so does that mean the bag is a must or a no-go?


----------



## oreo713

nascar fan said:


> and I already have the shoes, so does that mean the bag is a must or a no-go?


I love the pattern.  Personally, it would be too matchy=matchy for me.  I vote...either or,, not both.  you have to remember, I'm a NYer, we like to remain incognito...........)


----------



## nascar fan

oreo713 said:


> I love the pattern.  Personally, it would be too matchy=matchy for me.  I vote...either or,, not both.  you have to remember, I'm a NYer, we like to remain incognito...........)


Yeah, I'm not sure I'd wear them together, but ...
Ivory pants, pastel top ... who knows. 
But the bag by itself you could tolerate?


----------



## oreo713

nascar fan said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure I'd wear them together, but ...
> Ivory pants, pastel top ... who knows.
> But the bag by itself you could tolerate?


yep....either one on its own


----------



## barbee

nascar fan said:


> and I already have the shoes, so does that mean the bag is a must or a no-go?


I agree with Oreo, I would not match them together.  Separate, yes.  Since you have the shoes, would you become tired of the bag sooner, since it's the same pattern?


----------



## cdtracing

nascar fan said:


> and I already have the shoes, so does that mean the bag is a must or a no-go?


I like the shoes better than the bag. JMO


----------



## oreo713

cdtracing said:


> I like the shoes better than the bag. JMO


You've answered your own question, then.  The bag is beautiful, but you will probably get more enjoyment from the shoes.


----------



## barbee

Well, it's a good day for me.  I sold a bag on ebay, without the buyer asking for a lower price.  I had enough watchers(13) so I figured it would sell eventually.  Now, you know how we all suddenly think of a new bag we want?  Possibly a new brand to us?  I have been gazing at the Saint Laurent college bag, and had it on the medium burner(meaning not the backburner) for the fall.  Today I began reading a thread about the quality issues--how bags worn for a short period of time have terrible issues. The black hardware, which I thought I might like, also has issues of paint chipping off almost immediately.   Do any of you have this brand, and if so, any issues to date?


----------



## cdtracing

oreo713 said:


> You've answered your own question, then.  The bag is beautiful, but you will probably get more enjoyment from the shoes.


I don't own the shoes or the purse, Nascar Fan said she already had the shoes & was asking about the purse.  I, myself, like the shoes better than the purse & personally think the 2 together would be a little too much.  I guess what I'm is that separately, they would be fine but wearing the shoes & carrying the bag would just be a little too much for me.  LOL


----------



## oreo713

cdtracing said:


> I don't own the shoes or the purse, Nascar Fan said she already had the shoes & was asking about the purse.  I, myself, like the shoes better than the purse & personally think the 2 together would be a little too much.  I guess what I'm is that separately, they would be fine but wearing the shoes & carrying the bag would just be a little too much for me.  LOL


my bad.....I'm sorry, I wasn't paying attention


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Well, it's a good day for me.  I sold a bag on ebay, without the buyer asking for a lower price.  I had enough watchers(13) so I figured it would sell eventually.  Now, you know how we all suddenly think of a new bag we want?  Possibly a new brand to us?  I have been gazing at the Saint Laurent college bag, and had it on the medium burner(meaning not the backburner) for the fall.  Today I began reading a thread about the quality issues--how bags worn for a short period of time have terrible issues. The black hardware, which I thought I might like, also has issues of paint chipping off almost immediately.   Do any of you have this brand, and if so, any issues to date?


Congratulations on your sale...fingers crossed!
I like the YSL college bag but I love handheld/shoulder bags. I know there have been issues with Proenza Schouler and Phillip Lim black HW so maybe it's the nature of the product.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine, I've been a programmer for over 40 years.  I know at least one person who didn't like the changes to TPF and said she was leaving.  I tried to persuade her not to do that...explained that *every time there is a change to a system, there is push back from the users and tweaks are made*...but I don't think she ever saw it.
> 
> I work on what are known as "legacy" systems...it takes a LONG time to make changes...all of the paperwork and validation, etc., but then again, I work for the government.  There are many efforts now to change that...it would be good in that changes could be made quickly, but I'll believe it when I see it. Actually, I'll be retired before then!


You do very difficult work, bis... I understand completely! Back in the early 80s I was a consultant to a number of large companies (I can't name them) who had the equivalent of Legacy systems... I was the person brought in to develop end-user training. Which meant that sometimes I was the person who the users "pushed back" against when they didn't like the system! 
You've seen a LOT of changes in your industry over the years!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure I'd wear them together, but ...
> Ivory pants, pastel top ... who knows.
> But the bag by itself you could tolerate?


I love the shoes, nas. The bag... not so much. But remember that I'm a New Yorker in my heart (even though I don't live there any more)... 
we don't lean toward pastels. Plus, I was just mentally reviewing my bag collection, and realized that I don't own any patterned bags. So between the pastel tones and the pattern, the bag doesn't personally "speak" to me. 
The question is: do you like it? Or do you *LOVE* it?


----------



## Tulip2

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> Tell me your opinions about this Valentino pattern/colorway, please.  I already have the shoes, but I want opinions on the bag.  And I can't find pic of the exact bag, but it is the same pattern, just bigger


I like both the handbag and the shoes.  I do like to match handbags to shoes every now & then.  It is an unusual colorway, but you could use them separately too.  I vote "go for it"!   Very colorful!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I love the shoes, nas. The bag... not so much. But remember that I'm a New Yorker in my heart (even though I don't live there any more)...
> we don't lean toward pastels. Plus, I was just mentally reviewing my bag collection, and realized that I don't own any patterned bags. So between the pastel tones and the pattern, the bag doesn't personally "speak" to me.
> The question is: do you like it? Or do you *LOVE* it?


Black, black, and more black  (from a born and bred NYer)


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Black, black, and more black  (from a born and bred NYer)


And do you know *WHY* we New Yorkers wear black, oreo?
Bada-Bing.......
Because there isn't anything darker!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> And do you know *WHY* we New Yorkers wear black, oreo?
> Bada-Bing.......
> Because there isn't anything darker!


Excerpt taken from http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/05/why-new-yorkers-have-always-worn-black.html
*"We wear black because it’s slimming in a city that overvalues slimness. And because it confers a no-nonsense power, and we’re certainly interested in that. We wear black because it’s sexy — possibly the legacy of lingerie. We wear black because we’re not tourists here to see a show; because we are, in a sense, with the band. The band is New York, and the color is black".*


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Excerpt taken from http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/05/why-new-yorkers-have-always-worn-black.html
> *"We wear black because it’s slimming in a city that overvalues slimness. And because it confers a no-nonsense power, and we’re certainly interested in that. We wear black because it’s sexy — possibly the legacy of lingerie. We wear black because we’re not tourists here to see a show; because we are, in a sense, with the band. The band is New York, and the color is black".*


That's a terrific quotation, oreo... thank you for finding it. 
I wonder if the same rationale applies to Parisian women? I know when I was on a trip there, the all-black-with-an-Hermes-scarf look was pretty much the norm, except for the very young women. And wow, could they pull it off! It was impossible (for me, at least) to tell which women were wearing expensive black outfits, and which were wearing inexpensive ones. But they all looked sooooooo elegant! Just like New York women, as a matter of fact!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> That's a terrific quotation, oreo... thank you for finding it.
> I wonder if the same rationale applies to Parisian women? I know when I was on a trip there, the all-black-with-an-Hermes-scarf look was pretty much the norm, except for the very young women. And wow, could they pull it off! It was impossible (for me, at least) to tell which women were wearing expensive black outfits, and which were wearing inexpensive ones. But they all looked sooooooo elegant! Just like New York women, as a matter of fact!


psssssssst......we really don't all look elegant (as I'm sitting here in shredded jeans and a t-shirt (but yes, they are black!!!)


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> psssssssst......we really don't all look elegant (as I'm sitting here in shredded jeans and a t-shirt (but yes, they are black!!!)


Shhhhhhhh... I'm in my nightgown!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Shhhhhhhh... I'm in my nightgown!


Is it black???


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Is it black???





ElainePG said:


> Shhhhhhhh... I'm in my nightgown!


My new InstaGram account is called Justblackplease..


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Is it black???


Charcoal grey, actually!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> My new InstaGram account is called Justblackplease..


What a great name for it, cilifene... I love it!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Charcoal grey, actually!


that is fine....for an ex NYer   lol


----------



## Izzy48

Bought this much sooner than I anticipated but it is perfect for me. It is understated with classic Mulberry hardware, beautiful leather, light weight and well made. This particular bag is not made in England but made in Italy.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Bought this much sooner than I anticipated but it is perfect for me. It is understated with classic Mulberry hardware, beautiful leather, light weight and well made. This particular bag is not made in England but made in Italy.


A real beauty.  Can it be worn on the shoulder and/or crossbody too?


----------



## mkpurselover

Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> A real beauty.  Can it be worn on the shoulder and/or crossbody too?


Yes, it has a shoulder strap but with my height it is shoulder for me. If petit, it is a cross body. Elaine has one and can answer the question.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
> My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope
> View attachment 3416347
> View attachment 3416348


I don't wear much black either but when using neutrals stick with grey or navy. Love your outfit, you look great and got to say the Massaccesi bags are wonderful.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Bought this much sooner than I anticipated but it is perfect for me. It is understated with classic Mulberry hardware, beautiful leather, light weight and well made. This particular bag is not made in England but made in Italy.


So pretty!


----------



## barbee

mkpurselover said:


> Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
> My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope
> View attachment 3416347
> View attachment 3416348


Love the color AND the style!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I agree, Oreo.  Any comment I read--what did I do but check out the number of likes.  Someone may have 4000+ posts and no likes.  So I wonder why?  Well, I REALLY don't need to be even thinking about who has no likes, etc. * I wondered if I should give the person a like, just so she would have one!!!* On the flip side, I was ready to give you a like for your post.  Can't have my cake and eat it too.  Anyway, how is your basement situation now?


That is exactly what I have been doing for anyone I see with no likes. That is when I can remember to come back here because I hardly get any emails telling me there are new posts.


----------



## oreo713

mkpurselover said:


> Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
> My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope
> View attachment 3416347
> View attachment 3416348


shhhhhh....I have a Balenciaga Mini Compagnon wallet in that fuschia color.....also,my nail polish is the same color (OPI Pompeii Purple).  It has been my favorite nail polish color for over 10 years.  I pray they never discontinue it....don't tell anyone....okie dokie???  PS...I love the teal mini Penelope also!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful thing to do.  I also volunteered while I was working part time.  It was extremely rewarding.  I highly recommend it to anyone that has the time.


I used to do that when I lived in Florida and also when I was in Kansas. I ended up with Chelsea my first papillon from volunteering in Florida and Beau from volunteering in Kansas.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> That is exactly what I have been doing for anyone I see with no likes. That is when I can remember to come back here because I hardly get any emails telling me there are new posts.


Hi Meg.....It's been really quiet around these parts lately since they "upgraded" TPF.
How is your MIL and the little furbabies?    And most importantly.....how have YOU been?  Hope all is well and a bit calmer now.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I used to do that when I lived in Florida and also when I was in Kansas. I ended up with Chelsea my first papillon from volunteering in Florida and Beau from volunteering in Kansas.


(I can't imagine you in Kansas, Dorothy.........)


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
> My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope
> View attachment 3416347
> View attachment 3416348


You look terrific and colorful, mk!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it has a shoulder strap but with my height it is shoulder for me. If petit, it is a cross body. Elaine has one and can answer the question.


At 5 feet on a good day, I wear it cross body!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure I'd wear them together, but ...
> Ivory pants, pastel top ... who knows.
> But the bag by itself you could tolerate?


Keep just don't wear them together.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Bought this much sooner than I anticipated but it is perfect for me. It is understated with classic Mulberry hardware, beautiful leather, light weight and well made. This particular bag is not made in England but made in Italy.


Love it, Izzy! Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
> My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope
> View attachment 3416347
> View attachment 3416348


That's Right! You look fabulous in color too.


----------



## megt10

Took Rudy to Hermes yesterday. He was a perfect gentleman. He tried on a bowtie but decided against it. I met up with a fellow pf member who is visiting with her family. We all had a great time. I wore my Lagoon Kelly and she wore her Capucine Birkin.


----------



## kateincali

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3416550
> View attachment 3416551
> View attachment 3416553
> View attachment 3416554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Rudy to Hermes yesterday. He was a perfect gentleman. He tried on a bowtie but decided against it. I met up with a fellow pf member who is visiting with her family. We all had a great time. I wore my Lagoon Kelly and she wore her Capucine Birkin.



I saw your Kelly as the thread photo preview and just have to say it's stunning! The color is perfection. 

And Rudy looks adorable and happy [emoji173]️ He lucked out!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3416550
> View attachment 3416551
> View attachment 3416553
> View attachment 3416554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Rudy to Hermes yesterday. He was a perfect gentleman. He tried on a bowtie but decided against it. I met up with a fellow pf member who is visiting with her family. We all had a great time. I wore my Lagoon Kelly and she wore her Capucine Birkin.


Looking great!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> At 5 feet on a good day, I wear it cross body!


How tall do you think someone can be to wear it cross body? At my height I can't estimate.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Hi Meg.....It's been really quiet around these parts lately since they "upgraded" TPF.
> How is your MIL and the little furbabies?    And most importantly.....how have YOU been?  Hope all is well and a bit calmer now.


Life has been busy in a good way. My MIL is back to where she was before her fall but now we have someone coming in a couple times a week to do all the morning stuff that I always have done. That lets me get a good start to my day. I feel like I am getting so much more accomplished. Misha had his dental today. He is still very groggy but he teeth are fine. 
I think it's quieter because we aren't getting updates 90% of the time when someone posts. I have a few threads that I tried to keep up with but once I check from my list as opposed to getting an email I am so far behind that I just give up.


----------



## megt10

faith_ann said:


> I saw your Kelly as the thread photo preview and just have to say it's stunning! The color is perfection.
> 
> And Rudy looks adorable and happy [emoji173]️ He lucked out!


Aww thank you, Faith. It is great to hear from you. I hope things are going okay for you. Rudy is absolutely a perfect fit for our whole family. We love him so much.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> What a great name for it, cilifene... I love it!


Thanks, very much me don't you think...(?) 



Izzy48 said:


> Bought this much sooner than I anticipated but it is perfect for me. It is understated with classic Mulberry hardware, beautiful leather, light weight and well made. This particular bag is not made in England but made in Italy.


Gorgeous Izzy..!!! congrats 



mkpurselover said:


> Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
> My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope
> View attachment 3416347
> View attachment 3416348


I love it MK!!! ..I love the color!!! what color lining? ..light grey?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3416550
> View attachment 3416551
> View attachment 3416553
> View attachment 3416554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Rudy to Hermes yesterday. He was a perfect gentleman. He tried on a bowtie but decided against it. I met up with a fellow pf member who is visiting with her family. We all had a great time. I wore my Lagoon Kelly and she wore her Capucine Birkin.



What lovely pictures Meg! you look amazing dear... Gorgeous H bags ...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> What lovely pictures Meg! you look amazing dear... Gorgeous H bags ...


Thank you so much, C. We had a good time.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Bought this much sooner than I anticipated but it is perfect for me. It is understated with classic Mulberry hardware, beautiful leather, light weight and well made. This particular bag is not made in England but made in Italy.


Gorgeous bag, Izzy!


mkpurselover said:


> Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
> My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope
> View attachment 3416347
> View attachment 3416348


You wear color well, MK! Are you giving Meg a run for her money? The color Queens!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3416550
> View attachment 3416551
> View attachment 3416553
> View attachment 3416554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Rudy to Hermes yesterday. He was a perfect gentleman. He tried on a bowtie but decided against it. I met up with a fellow pf member who is visiting with her family. We all had a great time. I wore my Lagoon Kelly and she wore her Capucine Birkin.


What a hoot! Rudy is ready to rock with his Hermes bowtie!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Keep just don't wear them together.


=1  agreed


----------



## skyqueen

Is this my life or what? Although my Trixie Belle couldn't care less about Petey  Thanks, Izzy!
http://ibostonterrier.com/2013/09/annabel-boston-terrier-meets-peacock/


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3416550
> View attachment 3416551
> View attachment 3416553
> View attachment 3416554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Rudy to Hermes yesterday. He was a perfect gentleman. He tried on a bowtie but decided against it. I met up with a fellow pf member who is visiting with her family. We all had a great time. I wore my Lagoon Kelly and she wore her Capucine Birkin.


Rudy looks very suave and sophisticated in a bow tie....perhaps a fedora to go with it? 
Love your Lagoon and the picture of all of you is a keeper!   Meg...you're looking great


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3416550
> View attachment 3416551
> View attachment 3416553
> View attachment 3416554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Rudy to Hermes yesterday. He was a perfect gentleman. He tried on a bowtie but decided against it. I met up with a fellow pf member who is visiting with her family. We all had a great time. I wore my Lagoon Kelly and she wore her Capucine Birkin.


What fabulous photos, meg! Rudy looks just adorable in that bowtie. I never doubted that he would be anything but a little gentleman. 
And how fun that you got to meet up with a fellow tPF member. One of these days I fully intend to make the trip south from the my part of California to yours, and you & I will meet at SCP. I expect to get into a *great* deal of trouble on that day!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Is this my life or what? Although my Trixie Belle couldn't care less about Petey  Thanks, Izzy!
> http://ibostonterrier.com/2013/09/annabel-boston-terrier-meets-peacock/


Too funny, SQ!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> How tall do you think someone can be to wear it cross body? At my height I can't estimate.


Hard for me to tell... maybe 5'4"? When I carry it cross body the top of the bag just reaches the middle of my hip. So I don't think someone much taller than me could get away with it... it would feel too "closed in," if you know what I mean.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Hard for me to tell... maybe 5'4"? When I carry it cross body the top of the bag just reaches the middle of my hip. So I don't think someone much taller than me could get away with it... it would feel too "closed in," if you know what I mean.


Elaine....I am 5'7" (or I was before menopause hit) and I wore and still wear crossbody bags.  I guess it depends on the length of the strap.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Hard for me to tell... maybe 5'4"? When I carry it cross body the top of the bag just reaches the middle of my hip. So I don't think someone much taller than me could get away with it... it would feel too "closed in," if you know what I mean.


I think it also depends if you are high/low waisted. I'm very tall but short waisted so I can wear a lot of bags most tall people couldn't wear crossbody.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine....I am 5'7" (or I was before menopause hit) and I wore and still wear crossbody bags.  I guess it depends on the length of the strap.


Yes, exactly. I was just talking about this particular bag. My new Valentino bag could be carried crossbody by someone much taller, because the strap is adjustable. I have it on the shortest hole, and it hits me at mid-hip, but at its longest hole the bag would probably hit my knees!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I think it also depends if you are high/low waisted. I'm very tall but short waisted so I can wear a lot of bags most tall people couldn't wear crossbody.


Sure... that makes a lot of sense. I'm short-waisted too, but then again I'm short-everything!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> What a hoot! Rudy is ready to rock with his Hermes bowtie!


It was so much fun trying ties on him. He was so calm about everything. I wish that I could take Misha but he would never be calm and quiet.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Rudy looks very suave and sophisticated in a bow tie....perhaps a fedora to go with it?
> Love your Lagoon and the picture of all of you is a keeper!   Meg...you're looking great


Thank you so much, Oreo.


ElainePG said:


> What fabulous photos, meg! Rudy looks just adorable in that bowtie. I never doubted that he would be anything but a little gentleman.
> And how fun that you got to meet up with a fellow tPF member. One of these days I fully intend to make the trip south from the my part of California to yours, and you & I will meet at SCP. I expect to get into a *great* deal of trouble on that day!


Thanks, Elaine. That would be so much fun. Yes we would get into lots of trouble!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Is this my life or what? Although my Trixie Belle couldn't care less about Petey  Thanks, Izzy!
> http://ibostonterrier.com/2013/09/annabel-boston-terrier-meets-peacock/



So cute ...


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I think it also depends if you are high/low waisted. I'm very tall but short waisted so I can wear a lot of bags most tall people couldn't wear crossbody.



Sky, I had never thought of that but no doubt you are correct. I am low waisted and cross bodies are difficult for me to wear even the long ones. The only bags I successfully wear cross body are my Alexas.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Sky, I had never thought of that but no doubt you are correct. I am low waisted and cross bodies are difficult for me to wear even the long ones. The only bags I successfully wear cross body are my Alexas.


Every time I try a cross body bag, I can't wait to get it off!  Not only do they look terrible on me - I think I'm too well-endowed for it to look good - I feel trussed like a chicken.  Don't know why, but it's very uncomfortable to me.  I tried a lot on bags on before going to Europe a few years ago, but ended up with a black Longchamp instead.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Every time I try a cross body bag, I can't wait to get it off!  Not only do they look terrible on me - *I think I'm too well-endowed for it to look good* - I feel trussed like a chicken.  Don't know why, but it's very uncomfortable to me.  I tried a lot on bags on before going to Europe a few years ago, but ended up with a black Longchamp instead.


I guess that's why I *can* wear crossbody bags, bisbee... I'm not "endowed" much at all!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I guess that's why I *can* wear crossbody bags, bisbee... I'm not "endowed" much at all!


Well, Bisbee, you have reminded me of another reason I can't wear cross body bags!


----------



## megt10

I don't know how good crossbody bags look on me but I know that they are essential when I am pushing a wheelchair. I find that the strap has to be comfortable. I have one Chanel WOC with a chain and that is the only chain crossbody I can do. Otherwise, I look for a thicker strap and if it has some padding that is a bonus. My Hermes Berline is the most comfortable because the weight distribution (also really important) and the padded strap make it very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Tulip2

mkpurselover said:


> Please don't hate me because I won't wear black! Someone has to be colorful!! (right Meg?)
> My new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope
> View attachment 3416347
> View attachment 3416348


Wow, love all that color!  You wear it well.  Sure black is great & all, but all of your color is really lovely on you!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I don't know how good crossbody bags look on me but I know that they are essential when I am pushing a wheelchair. I find that the strap has to be comfortable. I have one Chanel WOC with a chain and that is the only chain crossbody I can do. Otherwise, I look for a thicker strap and if it has some padding that is a bonus. My Hermes Berline is the most comfortable because the weight distribution (also really important) and the padded strap make it very comfortable to wear.


I have seen you in a picture with a cross body and I though it looked great on you.  I prefer a short strap(s) for my shoulder which puts my bag at the top of my hip. It is easy to get into and works well.


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> I don't wear much black either but when using neutrals stick with grey or navy. Love your outfit, you look great and got to say the Massaccesi bags are wonderful.


I am so in love with the Massaccesi bags now, it's all I'm buying!


barbee said:


> Love the color AND the style!


  Thank you



oreo713 said:


> shhhhhh....I have a Balenciaga Mini Compagnon wallet in that fuschia color.....also,my nail polish is the same color (OPI Pompeii Purple).  It has been my favorite nail polish color for over 10 years.  I pray they never discontinue it....don't tell anyone....okie dokie???  PS...I love the teal mini Penelope also!!!!!!!!!!


Yea!!


ElainePG said:


> You look terrific and colorful, mk!


Thanks!


megt10 said:


> That's Right! You look fabulous in color too.


Thank you


Cilifene said:


> Thanks, very much me don't you think...(?)
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Izzy..!!! congrats
> 
> 
> I love it MK!!! ..I love the color!!! what color lining? ..light grey?


Yes, Light grey, one of the standard choices


skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous bag, Izzy!
> 
> You wear color well, MK! Are you giving Meg a run for her money? The color Queens! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely ladies!


----------



## mkpurselover

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, love all that color!  You wear it well.  Sure black is great & all, but all of your color is really lovely on you!


Thanks,  I am a color gal!


----------



## Izzy48

I think this is a fabulous travel bag. Any opinions?

http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/5646?xts=401807&xtor=EPR-7116611-1[COCARDE_PE16_US]-20160725-3697[http___us.longchamp.com_pliage_product_5646]-1477554@1-20160725162652&xtdt=24491078


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I don't know how good crossbody bags look on me but I know that they are essential when I am pushing a wheelchair. I find that the strap has to be comfortable. I have one Chanel WOC with a chain and that is the only chain crossbody I can do. Otherwise, I look for a thicker strap and if it has some padding that is a bonus. My Hermes Berline is the most comfortable because the weight distribution (also really important) and the padded strap make it very comfortable to wear.


The Berline is a stunning bag...(although not in my price range).  I do have a question though, do you have to unlock the belt every time you need to get into the bag?  It's a great safety feature if it is.
Isn't your Chanel blue Pleats bag also a crossbody?  That one is my all time favorite, and I recently just missed out on one that was a great price.  Ah well...I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## oreo713

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, love all that color!  You wear it well.  Sure black is great & all, but all of your color is really lovely on you!


I  love it too!!!!!  Is it really plum?   or more of a fuschia?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I think this is a fabulous travel bag. Any opinions?
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/5646?xts=401807&xtor=EPR-7116611-1[COCARDE_PE16_US]-20160725-3697[http___us.longchamp.com_pliage_product_5646]-1477554@1-20160725162652&xtdt=24491078


Yes! This bag is so handsome. You cannot go wrong with a Longchamp for traveling.


----------



## barbee

I am heading to my closet to take a look at the new bag I ordered(at 60% off.)  It is either going with me to New Orleans tomorrow, or going back!!!!  Will let you all know.


----------



## Tulip2

oreo713 said:


> I  love it too!!!!!  Is it really plum?   or more of a fuschia?


I'm not really sure, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## oreo713

Tulip2 said:


> I'm not really sure, but it sure is pretty!


It certainly is!!!!


----------



## barbee

Here is my new "surprise" bag--meaning I had not planned on buying this.  I realize I mentioned a green Proenza Schouler bag a while back, but decided against.  And now that summer is on the decline, I wondered why?  Well, a great price, and in anticipating its arrival, I remembered back to an earlier white bag I had. This was in the day prior to my designer bag attraction, but yet, I loved buying a new bag each season.  There was a fairly new brand out, and for the life of me I cannot remember the name, but this white bag was wonderful. I would get compliments everywhere I went.  After using for two summers, I gave to my daughter, and she loved it.  There were such good memories, so somehow I transferred all those good vibes to this new bag.  I do love it!  I love the compartments, the fringe(the somewhat boho vibe for the summer,) the lining, etc.  It will be perfect for heading to New Orleans this morning.  Best of all--the price!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I think this is a fabulous travel bag. Any opinions?
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/5646?xts=401807&xtor=EPR-7116611-1[COCARDE_PE16_US]-20160725-3697[http___us.longchamp.com_pliage_product_5646]-1477554@1-20160725162652&xtdt=24491078


Can't go wrong!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3421112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new "surprise" bag--meaning I had not planned on buying this.  I realize I mentioned a green Proenza Schouler bag a while back, but decided against.  And now that summer is on the decline, I wondered why?  Well, a great price, and in anticipating its arrival, I remembered back to an earlier white bag I had. This was in the day prior to my designer bag attraction, but yet, I loved buying a new bag each season.  There was a fairly new brand out, and for the life of me I cannot remember the name, but this white bag was wonderful. I would get compliments everywhere I went.  After using for two summers, I gave to my daughter, and she loved it.  There were such good memories, so somehow I transferred all those good vibes to this new bag.  I do love it!  I love the compartments, the fringe(the somewhat boho vibe for the summer,) the lining, etc.  It will be perfect for heading to New Orleans this morning.  Best of all--the price!


I love white bags...very dramatic! Post a modeling pic when you get it.........................


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> View attachment 3421112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new "surprise" bag--meaning I had not planned on buying this.  I realize I mentioned a green Proenza Schouler bag a while back, but decided against.  And now that summer is on the decline, I wondered why?  Well, a great price, and in anticipating its arrival, I remembered back to an earlier white bag I had. This was in the day prior to my designer bag attraction, but yet, I loved buying a new bag each season.  There was a fairly new brand out, and for the life of me I cannot remember the name, but this white bag was wonderful. I would get compliments everywhere I went.  After using for two summers, I gave to my daughter, and she loved it.  There were such good memories, so somehow I transferred all those good vibes to this new bag.  I do love it!  I love the compartments, the fringe(the somewhat boho vibe for the summer,) the lining, etc.  It will be perfect for heading to New Orleans this morning.  Best of all--the price!


FAB-U-LOUS!!!   Wear it in the best of health!!!!!!!!
I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

barbee said:


> I agree with Oreo, I would not match them together.  Separate, yes.  Since you have the shoes, would you become tired of the bag sooner, since it's the same pattern?



Tired of a Valentino?  I think not. [emoji5]️[emoji12]


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I have seen you in a picture with a cross body and I though it looked great on you.  I prefer a short strap(s) for my shoulder which puts my bag at the top of my hip. It is easy to get into and works well.


I prefer to carry my bags on my arm for the most part as that seems to be the most comfortable for the rest of my body. I am glad that I look okay with a crossbody because it is sometimes essential for my life.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I think this is a fabulous travel bag. Any opinions?
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/5646?xts=401807&xtor=EPR-7116611-1[COCARDE_PE16_US]-20160725-3697[http___us.longchamp.com_pliage_product_5646]-1477554@1-20160725162652&xtdt=24491078


It looks fabulous. I am in the middle of looking for some new luggage. We are going to a conference in LA in November and staying for several nights and then I just booked a trip to Las Vegas for another 9 nights for February for my birthday. Since we got the new car and my MIL got a new wheelchair there is less packing room so we need to get different luggage for driving trips. There is a lot of stuff that I need to transport, wheelchair, walker, raised toilet seat etc. It makes packing a challenge. As it is DH will fly to Vegas. I was looking at the LV luggage now I am going to look here too.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> The Berline is a stunning bag...(although not in my price range).  I do have a question though, do you have to unlock the belt every time you need to get into the bag?  It's a great safety feature if it is.
> Isn't your Chanel blue Pleats bag also a crossbody?  That one is my all time favorite, and I recently just missed out on one that was a great price.  Ah well...I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


Yes, you need to unlock it each time you get into the Berline. It is a great feature and takes no time at all. It can be left with the straps open and the clasp just hooked through for easier access. The Chanel Coco Pleats has a crossbody strap and a shoulder strap. It is a fabulous bag.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> View attachment 3421112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new "surprise" bag--meaning I had not planned on buying this.  I realize I mentioned a green Proenza Schouler bag a while back, but decided against.  And now that summer is on the decline, I wondered why?  Well, a great price, and in anticipating its arrival, I remembered back to an earlier white bag I had. This was in the day prior to my designer bag attraction, but yet, I loved buying a new bag each season.  There was a fairly new brand out, and for the life of me I cannot remember the name, but this white bag was wonderful. I would get compliments everywhere I went.  After using for two summers, I gave to my daughter, and she loved it.  There were such good memories, so somehow I transferred all those good vibes to this new bag.  I do love it!  I love the compartments, the fringe(the somewhat boho vibe for the summer,) the lining, etc.  It will be perfect for heading to New Orleans this morning.  Best of all--the price!



Oh you did it!!  It's gorgeous I love it barbee...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I prefer to carry my bags on my arm for the most part as that seems to be the most comfortable for the rest of my body. I am glad that I look okay with a crossbody because it is sometimes essential for my life.



I prefer my Capucines on my arm too - but when I ride the bike it goes cross body and I don't care how I look ..


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> I think this is a fabulous travel bag. Any opinions?
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/5646?xts=401807&xtor=EPR-7116611-1[COCARDE_PE16_US]-20160725-3697[http___us.longchamp.com_pliage_product_5646]-1477554@1-20160725162652&xtdt=24491078


I am not sure this style is on sale but I saw that Rue La La is having a Longchamp sale today.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> View attachment 3421112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new "surprise" bag--meaning I had not planned on buying this.  I realize I mentioned a green Proenza Schouler bag a while back, but decided against.  And now that summer is on the decline, I wondered why?  Well, a great price, and in anticipating its arrival, I remembered back to an earlier white bag I had. This was in the day prior to my designer bag attraction, but yet, I loved buying a new bag each season.  There was a fairly new brand out, and for the life of me I cannot remember the name, but this white bag was wonderful. I would get compliments everywhere I went.  After using for two summers, I gave to my daughter, and she loved it.  There were such good memories, so somehow I transferred all those good vibes to this new bag.  I do love it!  I love the compartments, the fringe(the somewhat boho vibe for the summer,) the lining, etc.  It will be perfect for heading to New Orleans this morning.  Best of all--the price!


Good choice, I like it!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Can't go wrong!



I am not getting it but I do like it.  Spent absolutely too much money recently!!!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> It looks fabulous. I am in the middle of looking for some new luggage. We are going to a conference in LA in November and staying for several nights and then I just booked a trip to Las Vegas for another 9 nights for February for my birthday. Since we got the new car and my MIL got a new wheelchair there is less packing room so we need to get different luggage for driving trips. There is a lot of stuff that I need to transport, wheelchair, walker, raised toilet seat etc. It makes packing a challenge. As it is DH will fly to Vegas. I was looking at the LV luggage now I am going to look here too.



I think the colors are what I like and it would be a nice weight bag as a carry on for flight but easy to pack for weekend trips.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I think the colors are what I like and it would be a nice weight bag as a carry on for flight but easy to pack for weekend trips.


I need wheeled luggage no matter what the size it's just easier. I saw a fabulous looking leather suitcase on Longchamps site and was thinking about it then read that it may bleed onto clothing if it gets wet and thought as perfect as it looks and in such fabulous colors it's not overly practical. I am going to SCP on the 2nd and will check out what's available at LV. I am in love with my Neverful tote and think that the luggage might be a good option as it looks more flexible for squishing into tight spaces. This is what I am considering. Also the 55.
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/neo-eole-65-damier-ebene-010013


----------



## megt10

I love this one too. I looked and there is a Longchamp store at SCP so I am going to look and see what is available and how heavy it is. Weight plays a big part of every purchase I make these days. Love this color, the red and the cobalt. Cobalt would probably be best for luggage as it wouldn't show the dirt as much.
http://us.longchamp.com/luggage/le-foulonne-bicolore/wheeled-travel-bag-1421021?sku=2631


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3421112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new "surprise" bag--meaning I had not planned on buying this.  I realize I mentioned a green Proenza Schouler bag a while back, but decided against.  And now that summer is on the decline, I wondered why?  Well, a great price, and in anticipating its arrival, I remembered back to an earlier white bag I had. This was in the day prior to my designer bag attraction, but yet, I loved buying a new bag each season.  There was a fairly new brand out, and for the life of me I cannot remember the name, but this white bag was wonderful. I would get compliments everywhere I went.  After using for two summers, I gave to my daughter, and she loved it.  There were such good memories, so somehow I transferred all those good vibes to this new bag.  I do love it!  I love the compartments, the fringe(the somewhat boho vibe for the summer,) the lining, etc.  It will be perfect for heading to New Orleans this morning.  Best of all--the price!


Such fun... and you're right, perfect for New Orleans and summertime!  Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I think this is a fabulous travel bag. Any opinions?
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/5646?xts=401807&xtor=EPR-7116611-1[COCARDE_PE16_US]-20160725-3697[http___us.longchamp.com_pliage_product_5646]-1477554@1-20160725162652&xtdt=24491078


You can never go wrong with a Longchamp. Their quality is top-notch! And navy is so great for travel... it goes with everything.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I love this one too. I looked and there is a Longchamp store at SCP so I am going to look and see what is available and how heavy it is. Weight plays a big part of every purchase I make these days. Love this color, the red and the cobalt. Cobalt would probably be best for luggage as it wouldn't show the dirt as much.
> http://us.longchamp.com/luggage/le-foulonne-bicolore/wheeled-travel-bag-1421021?sku=2631


This Longchamp is a terrific looking bag, meg. I also like Briggs & Riley luggage... we have pieces we bought 20 years ago that still look brand new. (Though I can't speak to the quality of their current offerings, of course, since we bought ours so long ago!) 
http://www.briggs-riley.com/shop/type/carry-on/domestic-carry-on-expandable-upright


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> This Longchamp is a terrific looking bag, meg. I also like Briggs & Riley luggage... we have pieces we bought 20 years ago that still look brand new. (Though I can't speak to the quality of their current offerings, of course, since we bought ours so long ago!)
> http://www.briggs-riley.com/shop/type/carry-on/domestic-carry-on-expandable-upright


I had a Briggs & Riley suitcase years ago. I will check it out. I loved the one that I had. I am thinking more of the duffle in a flexible material because I think it will contour better in the trunk than a regular suitcase.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I had a Briggs & Riley suitcase years ago. I will check it out. I loved the one that I had. I am thinking *more of the duffle in a flexible material* because I think it will contour better in the trunk than a regular suitcase.


B&R makes one, but it might be too heavy. http://www.briggs-riley.com/medium-upright-duffle
I think you're smart to look in the stores. Have you ever tried Tumi luggage? I find it heavy, but I know some people swear by it.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> B&R makes one, but it might be too heavy. http://www.briggs-riley.com/medium-upright-duffle
> I think you're smart to look in the stores. Have you ever tried Tumi luggage? I find it heavy, but I know some people swear by it.


I have looked at Tumi and found it heavy also. The Briggs & Riley looks like it's going to be too heavy also. Even though the wheels help, getting a full suitcase in and out of the car etc. is something I need to take into consideration. That is what led me to look at the Louis Vuitton luggage. It is the lightest weight available and given how much I love the NF I thought it might work the best for my needs. I don't know how much time I will have on Tuesday since I will be waiting for Misha to have his ultrasound done but it should give me a good start. We don't go on our first trip until the beginning of November so I have time. It has been 4 years since we have gone anywhere so I am very excited to get away. It will be the first time that I will be leaving Misha but with Rudy here I think that he will be fine. We have the pet sitter staying while we are away.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have looked at Tumi and found it heavy also. The Briggs & Riley looks like it's going to be too heavy also. Even though the wheels help, getting a full suitcase in and out of the car etc. is something I need to take into consideration. That is what led me to look at the Louis Vuitton luggage. It is the lightest weight available and given how much I love the NF I thought it might work the best for my needs. I don't know how much time I will have on Tuesday since I will be waiting for Misha to have his ultrasound done but it should give me a good start. We don't go on our first trip until the beginning of November so I have time. It has been 4 years since we have gone anywhere so I am very excited to get away. It will be the first time that I will be leaving Misha but with Rudy here I think that he will be fine. We have the pet sitter staying while we are away.


The LV luggage looks really nice. All wheeled bags I've ever looked at I've found heavy to lift, because of the structural hardware required to support the wheels. I'll be interested to know if LV has figured out a way to design their wheeled luggage so that it doesn't require heavy hardware.
I hope all goes well with Misha's ultrasound next Tuesday! Are you concerned, or is it a routine checkup?


----------



## megt10

QUOTE="ElainePG, post: 30473637, member: 465452"]The LV luggage looks really nice. All wheeled bags I've ever looked at I've found heavy to lift, because of the structural hardware required to support the wheels. I'll be interested to know if LV has figured out a way to design their wheeled luggage so that it doesn't require heavy hardware.
I hope all goes well with Misha's ultrasound next Tuesday! Are you concerned, or is it a routine checkup?[/QUOTE]
The bag weighs approximately 6.4 lbs for the 65 and 5.5 lbs for the 55. I tried to find reviews on it but haven't found much so far. This would be a packing the car suitcase, not something that I would check at the airport. 

I am always concerned about Misha's tests. It has been 6 months since they removed the cancerous nodule and he has one on his spleen that they were not overly concerned with but are going to be checking to make sure it isn't bigger and that nothing has spread. He seems fine and very happy with Rudy here. We are in the process of having a front patio addition done on our home and he is going crazy with the noise from the workers. We are going crazy from his bark which is quite shrill.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> QUOTE="ElainePG, post: 30473637, member: 465452"]The LV luggage looks really nice. All wheeled bags I've ever looked at I've found heavy to lift, because of the structural hardware required to support the wheels. I'll be interested to know if LV has figured out a way to design their wheeled luggage so that it doesn't require heavy hardware.
> I hope all goes well with Misha's ultrasound next Tuesday! Are you concerned, or is it a routine checkup?



The bag weighs approximately 6.4 lbs for the 65 and 5.5 lbs for the 55. I tried to find reviews on it but haven't found much so far. This would be a packing the car suitcase, not something that I would check at the airport.

I am always concerned about Misha's tests. It has been 6 months since they removed the cancerous nodule and he has one on his spleen that they were not overly concerned with but are going to be checking to make sure it isn't bigger and that nothing has spread. He seems fine and very happy with Rudy here. We are in the process of having a front patio addition done on our home and he is going crazy with the noise from the workers. We are going crazy from his bark which is quite shrill.[/QUOTE]

You beat me to it. 
The LV 65 is not for airline travel but the LV 55 is perfect...21" high which fits easily in the OH bins. Several of my passengers owned this one:
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pegase-legere-55-business-damier-ebene-012117


----------



## Cilifene

Okay, 50-ish-plus ladies, I just sold my Twist. Menopause is putting me in a Less Is More mood........


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You beat me to it.
> The LV 65 is not for airline travel but the LV 55 is perfect...21" high which fits easily in the OH bins. Several of my passengers owned this one:
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pegase-legere-55-business-damier-ebene-012117


Of course you'd know, SQ! You are the luggage *expert*!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Okay, 50-ish-plus ladies, I just sold my Twist. Menopause is putting me in a Less Is More mood........


Oh, no..... not the twist!?!?! I was thinking about checking that bag out when I go to the LV boutique next fall!
What was the problem with it?
I hope you got a *really* good price for it!
Are you going to buy something different, or do you honestly mean it about "less is more"?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, no..... not the twist!?!?! I was thinking about checking that bag out when I go to the LV boutique next fall!
> What was the problem with it?
> I hope you got a *really* good price for it!
> Are you going to buy something different, or do you honestly mean it about "less is more"?



Yes dear Elaine..THE Twist   No problem at all.!!! it's a gorgeous bag   I mean it about less is more! I've bought and sold bags for the last 12 years and I honestly feel that I found the perfect three for my lifestyle...


----------



## Cilifene

Oh, I also have the pre loved damier azur pochette that I use as a bag - so four it is


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> The bag weighs approximately 6.4 lbs for the 65 and 5.5 lbs for the 55. I tried to find reviews on it but haven't found much so far. This would be a packing the car suitcase, not something that I would check at the airport.
> 
> I am always concerned about Misha's tests. It has been 6 months since they removed the cancerous nodule and he has one on his spleen that they were not overly concerned with but are going to be checking to make sure it isn't bigger and that nothing has spread. He seems fine and very happy with Rudy here. We are in the process of having a front patio addition done on our home and he is going crazy with the noise from the workers. We are going crazy from his bark which is quite shrill.



You beat me to it. 
The LV 65 is not for airline travel but the LV 55 is perfect...21" high which fits easily in the OH bins. Several of my passengers owned this one:
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pegase-legere-55-business-damier-ebene-012117[/QUOTE]
I saw lots of good reviews on that bag too. I would get that one if it was for airline travel. Since I am trying to find a stylish alternative to fit in the smaller trunk I am looking for something more malleable. Something that I can squish in the left over space.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Okay, 50-ish-plus ladies, I just sold my Twist. Menopause is putting me in a Less Is More mood........


Oh my.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Yes dear Elaine..THE Twist   No problem at all.!!! it's a gorgeous bag   I mean it about less is more! I've bought and sold bags for the last 12 years and I honestly feel that I found the perfect three for my lifestyle...


Yeah, I agree. Keep just what you love and will use. Now, of course, that doesn't apply to me.  Though I have less than half the bags I did 2 years ago.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Oh my.


Oh yes 



megt10 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Keep just what you love and will use. Now, of course, that doesn't apply to me.  Though I have less than half the bags I did 2 years ago.


Thanks Meg! you know I admire you for letting go more than half of yours! 

Everyone should do whatever they feel is best for them.......


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Oh yes
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg! you know I admire you for letting go more than half of yours!
> 
> Everyone should do whatever they feel is best for them.......


I still have more to go too. I need to do that with more of my clothes too. I am on a strict diet at the moment so I am waiting a few months to see where I end up. So far I have lost 5.6 lbs and would like to lose 14 more. I did nothing but eat while stuck in the house with my MIL and now it is just time to get rid of the weight I put on the last few years.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I still have more to go too. I need to do that with more of my clothes too. I am on a strict diet at the moment so I am waiting a few months to see where I end up. So far I have lost 5.6 lbs and would like to lose 14 more. I did nothing but eat while stuck in the house with my MIL and now it is just time to get rid of the weight I put on the last few years.


I love to get rid of all things that I don't use 
Don't be too hard on yourself Megt, allow treats in the weekends... Btw gorgeous shoes on Insta


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I love to get rid of all things that I don't use
> Don't be too hard on yourself Megt, allow treats in the weekends... Btw gorgeous shoes on Insta


I wish I could do this.   I make a pile of stuff to get rid of, then I start pulling things back out.   My bad...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I love to get rid of all things that I don't use
> Don't be too hard on yourself Megt, allow treats in the weekends... Btw gorgeous shoes on Insta


Thank you. I have slowly been getting rid of my higher heels and replacing them with pretty low heel shoes. As far as my diet goes I have to stay strict. I am sure that it won't surprise you that I am kind of an all or nothing kind of gal. So if I start with treats it isn't good. Plus I have found that eliminating processed sugar and gluten from my diet the arthritis in my hands seems to be better. I have a lot less inflammation. I don't know if it is coincidental or not but if for no other reason it is a good thing to keep it up.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> I wish I could do this.   I make a pile of stuff to get rid of, then I start pulling things back out.   My bad...


Oh, I know what you mean. I put it stuff in a downstairs closet and keep it out of sight. I find if I don't think about it after I no longer can see it then it can go.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I wish I could do this.   I make a pile of stuff to get rid of, then I start pulling things back out.   My bad...


Lol....oh dear oreo,


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I have slowly been getting rid of my higher heels and replacing them with pretty low heel shoes. As far as my diet goes I have to stay strict. I am sure that it won't surprise you that *I am kind of an all or nothing kind of gal*. So if I start with treats it isn't good. Plus I have found that eliminating processed sugar and gluten from my diet the arthritis in my hands seems to be better. I have a lot less inflammation. I don't know if it is coincidental or not but if for no other reason it is a good thing to keep it up.


I know! I used to be like that too - I know it is much harder to loose weight now than when we where younger....
I eat a little dark chocolate every day and a lot of different nuts. I try not to eat processed sugar too it's pure toxic  ... but I do drink a good vintage port wine...


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Oh, I know what you mean. I put it stuff in a downstairs closet and keep it out of sight. I find if I don't think about it after I no longer can see it then it can go.


It's a great way to do it ....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I know! I used to be like that too - I know it is much harder to loose weight now than when we where younger....
> I eat a little dark chocolate every day and a lot of different nuts. I try not to eat processed sugar too it's pure toxic  ... but I do drink a good vintage port wine...


Yes, it is much harder to lose weight these days. Just 5 years ago I would have lost double what I have currently lost. It gets discouraging. I am trying to focus on my health and not the # on the scale and just eat healthy.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Keep just what you love and will use. Now, of course, that doesn't apply to me.  Though I have less than half the bags I did 2 years ago.


You've done such a great job of clearing out the excess, meg. It's been a heroic effort. And now you know that whenever you go to your closet, anything you pull out is going to be perfect.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I wish I could do this.   I make a pile of stuff to get rid of, then I start pulling things back out.   My bad...


When I'm in a "donating" mood I put the stuff into bags or boxes. That way I can't see them to pull them back out again!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh, I know what you mean. I put it stuff in a downstairs closet and keep it out of sight. I find if I don't think about it after I no longer can see it then it can go.


*Love* that idea, meg!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> It's a great way to do it ....


Yes it is....I wish I had an extra and empty downstairs closet!!!  lol


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> When I'm in a "donating" mood I put the stuff into bags or boxes. That way I can't see them to pull them back out again!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> You've done such a great job of clearing out the excess, meg. It's been a heroic effort. And now you know that whenever you go to your closet, anything you pull out is going to be perfect.


Thanks, Elaine. I am getting there but still have a way to go. I need to spend a good weekend up in my closet and really go through everything again. Like you said you really have to be in the mood to do it. So far I haven't been.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Okay, 50-ish-plus ladies, I just sold my Twist. Menopause is putting me in a Less Is More mood........


While sad, such a gorgeous bag...a girl has to do what a girl has to do!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> While sad, such a gorgeous bag...a girl has to do what a girl has to do!



Thanks SQ ... 
Just have to share this...
My brother's grandchild Magnus...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ ...
> Just have to share this...
> My brother's grandchild Magnus...
> 
> View attachment 3424472


Precious!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Elaine. I am getting there but still have a way to go. I need to spend a good weekend up in my closet and really go through everything again. *Like you said you really have to be in the mood to do it*. So far I haven't been.


That's so true, Meg. It only works for me if I'm feeling absolutely ruthless. And when I am, then watch out, world! It's not just my closet, either. It can be the bookshelves, the kitchen cabinets, the linen closet... you name it! 
When I get in a "clearing out" mood, The Hubster always jokes that he's going to dig a hole in the back yard and hide in it until my mood passes; otherwise he'll find himself listed on eBay or donated to one of the local thrift shops!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ ...
> Just have to share this...
> My brother's grandchild Magnus...
> 
> View attachment 3424472


absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ ...
> Just have to share this...
> My brother's grandchild Magnus...
> 
> View attachment 3424472


Just adorable! Never too early to have a healthy respect for horses.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ ...
> Just have to share this...
> My brother's grandchild Magnus...
> 
> View attachment 3424472


So cute!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's so true, Meg. It only works for me if I'm feeling absolutely ruthless. And when I am, then watch out, world! It's not just my closet, either. It can be the bookshelves, the kitchen cabinets, the linen closet... you name it!
> When I get in a "clearing out" mood, The Hubster always jokes that he's going to dig a hole in the back yard and hide in it until my mood passes; otherwise he'll find himself listed on eBay or donated to one of the local thrift shops!


I am exactly the same way. I keep waiting for the mood to strike. I am lucky that my cleaning ladies want whatever I am getting rid of. It makes it so much easier knowing that my discards can be useful to someone else and makes letting stuff go so much easier.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Precious!





oreo713 said:


> absolutely adorable!!!



Thank you


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just adorable! Never too early to have a healthy respect for horses.





megt10 said:


> So cute!



Thanks


----------



## ElainePG

Ugh... the Soberanes fire in Big Sur (15 miles south of my house) is still only 15% contained, and has so far scorched 30,000 acres. The air here is filled with smoke... and even the air inside my house smells smoky today. I'm trying to only breathe out, and not breathe in, but it's a challenge!  Seriously, the air is really bad and my lungs hurt. They're telling everyone with lung conditions (which I have) to stay indoors, so I am. Tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if I ought to be wearing some sort of mask... right now I'm just using my inhaler and trying to not move around too much. But I feel so sorry for the people in the direct path of the fire; 41 homes lost so far, and big areas evacuated.
Meg, I know there's a big fire in the L.A. area, too. Are you affected by it?


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Ugh... the Soberanes fire in Big Sur (15 miles south of my house) is still only 15% contained, and has so far scorched 30,000 acres. The air here is filled with smoke... and even the air inside my house smells smoky today. I'm trying to only breathe out, and not breathe in, but it's a challenge!  Seriously, the air is really bad and my lungs hurt. They're telling everyone with lung conditions (which I have) to stay indoors, so I am. Tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if I ought to be wearing some sort of mask... right now I'm just using my inhaler and trying to not move around too much. But I feel so sorry for the people in the direct path of the fire; 41 homes lost so far, and big areas evacuated.
> Meg, I know there's a big fire in the L.A. area, too. Are you affected by it?


Oh geeze stay inside and I am sure you have a plan if evacuation becomes necessary. We had a fire close by earlier this week but it was quickly put out. A few weeks ago there was another one about as close as the one by your house. My lungs hurt then too. The air quality was awful for several days. At the moment we don't have anything in this area but close enough that breathing was difficult yesterday. We stayed in all weekend. Be safe. Can't wait for Fall.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Ugh... the Soberanes fire in Big Sur (15 miles south of my house) is still only 15% contained, and has so far scorched 30,000 acres. The air here is filled with smoke... and even the air inside my house smells smoky today. I'm trying to only breathe out, and not breathe in, but it's a challenge!  Seriously, the air is really bad and my lungs hurt. They're telling everyone with lung conditions (which I have) to stay indoors, so I am. Tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if I ought to be wearing some sort of mask... right now I'm just using my inhaler and trying to not move around too much. But I feel so sorry for the people in the direct path of the fire; 41 homes lost so far, and big areas evacuated.
> Meg, I know there's a big fire in the L.A. area, too. Are you affected by it?


Elaine, concerned about your welfare along with everyone in your area. It may be reasonable to think of relocating to a smoke free area if possible. However, I know leaving your home is stressful at a time like this. Thinking of you and your husband.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Oh geeze stay inside and I am sure you have a plan if evacuation becomes necessary. We had a fire close by earlier this week but it was quickly put out. A few weeks ago there was another one about as close as the one by your house. My lungs hurt then too. The air quality was awful for several days. At the moment we don't have anything in this area but close enough that breathing was difficult yesterday. We stayed in all weekend. Be safe. Can't wait for Fall.


Thanks, Meg.
Yes, I had a feeling you were affected by the SoCal fire(s). Our fire is far enough away that we aren't affected as far as evacuation goes, but still I lie awake at night thinking about what I'd take if we suddenly needed to leave, and also where we'd go. Makes for a poor night's sleep!


----------



## CoastalCouture

ElainePG said:


> Ugh... the Soberanes fire in Big Sur (15 miles south of my house) is still only 15% contained, and has so far scorched 30,000 acres. The air here is filled with smoke... and even the air inside my house smells smoky today. I'm trying to only breathe out, and not breathe in, but it's a challenge!  Seriously, the air is really bad and my lungs hurt. They're telling everyone with lung conditions (which I have) to stay indoors, so I am. Tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if I ought to be wearing some sort of mask... right now I'm just using my inhaler and trying to not move around too much. But I feel so sorry for the people in the direct path of the fire; 41 homes lost so far, and big areas evacuated.
> Meg, I know there's a big fire in the L.A. area, too. Are you affected by it?



ElainePG, I am a little further up the coast and even up here I have watery, itchy eyes and congestion. DH doesn't even smell smoke. I am best off driving in my car with its excellent air filtration. Is there somewhere you can go a little further afield?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, concerned about your welfare along with everyone in your area. It may be reasonable to think of relocating to a smoke free area if possible. However, I know leaving your home is stressful at a time like this. Thinking of you and your husband.


Thanks for the good thoughts, Izzy. 
Leaving isn't a real possibility, unless the air quality becomes a whole lot worse, but I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts, Izzy.
> Leaving isn't a real possibility, unless the air quality becomes a whole lot worse, but I'll keep an open mind.


ressful for ever

I can understand  leaving  not being an option.  Our homes are just part of who we are and there is no discounting the financial interest as well as the emotional issue. Your welfare is our primary concern and certainly you will have to deal with the RA issue due to stress being such a factor in the disease.


----------



## oreo713

Please stay safe, ladies.  No material items are worth your health and well-being.  I wish I could send you some of our torrential rainstorms to put out the fires.  We've had 3 straight days of storms and two more days to come of rain....today we had 5.96 inches of rain,  Our drainage system can't handle that much rain in such a short time.  Many of our streets are flooded and impassable, and some of the streets stay flooded for days!


----------



## ElainePG

CoastalCouture said:


> ElainePG, I am a little further up the coast and even up here I have watery, itchy eyes and congestion. DH doesn't even smell smoke. I am best off driving in my car with its excellent air filtration. Is there somewhere you can go a little further afield?


Hi, CC... nice to meet you! Well, if it gets any worse we'll just have to clear out and head north... but that would mean staying in a hotel, and they're saying the blaze won't be contained until the end of August, which is a long time to be away from our house! Maybe the wind will shift. I really shouldn't complain... apparently the air is much worse in Carmel Valley. I have friends there who have ash falling on their house! And then there are all the people who have been forced to evacuate; very scary. At the moment I'm taking Benadryl and staying inside, and when I use my car (which I'm trying not to do, because I don't want to add to the air pollution) I use the air filtration system as you suggested.
Stay safe!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Please stay safe, ladies.  No material items are worth your health and well-being.  I wish I could send you some of our torrential rainstorms to put out the fires.  We've had 3 straight days of storms and two more days to come of rain....today we had 5.96 inches of rain,  Our drainage system can't handle that much rain in such a short time.  Many of our streets are flooded and impassable, and some of the streets stay flooded for days!


Thank you, oreo... yes, we could use some of that rain! Buckets and buckets of it! They have airships flying over the ocean, picking up seawater, and then flying low over the fires and dumping the water where the blazes are. But they are also dealing with heavy fog, and they can't fly when it's too foggy because (so I'm told) they can't tell where the ground is, and they risk crashing. This is a very complicated fire to fight, which is one reason why it's taking so long to contain it.
I'm sorry to hear about your flooding. Has your place been affected? And has the weather basically kept you indoors?
Stay safe!


----------



## barbee

Wishing you the best, under the circumstances, Oreo, Elaine, CC, and anyone else dealing with the elements.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ugh... the Soberanes fire in Big Sur (15 miles south of my house) is still only 15% contained, and has so far scorched 30,000 acres. The air here is filled with smoke... and even the air inside my house smells smoky today. I'm trying to only breathe out, and not breathe in, but it's a challenge!  Seriously, the air is really bad and my lungs hurt. They're telling everyone with lung conditions (which I have) to stay indoors, so I am. Tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if I ought to be wearing some sort of mask... right now I'm just using my inhaler and trying to not move around too much. But I feel so sorry for the people in the direct path of the fire; 41 homes lost so far, and big areas evacuated.
> Meg, I know there's a big fire in the L.A. area, too. Are you affected by it?





oreo713 said:


> Please stay safe, ladies.  No material items are worth your health and well-being.  I wish I could send you some of our torrential rainstorms to put out the fires.  We've had 3 straight days of storms and two more days to come of rain....today we had 5.96 inches of rain,  Our drainage system can't handle that much rain in such a short time.  Many of our streets are flooded and impassable, and some of the streets stay flooded for days!





CoastalCouture said:


> ElainePG, I am a little further up the coast and even up here I have watery, itchy eyes and congestion. DH doesn't even smell smoke. I am best off driving in my car with its excellent air filtration. Is there somewhere you can go a little further afield?



Oh dear  ...Wishing you the best ladies......(welcome CoastalCouture!)


----------



## bisbee

Elaine...latest reports look like the fire is spreading to the southeast away from you, but think about formulating a plan just in case you and DH would have to leave suddenly.  It's good to have a plan even if you would never have to use it!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Hi, CC... nice to meet you! Well, if it gets any worse we'll just have to clear out and head north... but that would mean staying in a hotel, and they're saying the blaze won't be contained until the end of August, which is a long time to be away from our house! Maybe the wind will shift. I really shouldn't complain... apparently the air is much worse in Carmel Valley. I have friends there who have ash falling on their house! And then there are all the people who have been forced to evacuate; very scary. At the moment I'm taking Benadryl and staying inside, and when I use my car (which I'm trying not to do, because I don't want to add to the air pollution) I use the air filtration system as you suggested.
> Stay safe!



Here are the pictures I took. The first while driving the second from farther away at Trader Joes and the third from my street.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine...latest reports look like the fire is spreading to the southeast away from you, but think about formulating a plan just in case you and DH would have to leave suddenly.  It's good to have a plan even if you would never have to use it!


Great advice, Bis. Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Here are the pictures I took. The first while driving the second from farther away at Trader Joes and the third from my street.
> View attachment 3427434
> View attachment 3427435
> View attachment 3427436


Wow, Meg... it looks *REALLY* bad there. 
We can't see big clouds of smoke from our house (though it looks exactly like that if you drive down Hwy 1 about 5 miles)... it's just all-over grey in the air.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow, Meg... it looks *REALLY* bad there.
> We can't see big clouds of smoke from our house (though it looks exactly like that if you drive down Hwy 1 about 5 miles)... it's just all-over grey in the air.


This took several days to put out. The other fires are not as close. This one was very scary. I have the animal crates ready to go just in case.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> This took several days to put out. The other fires are not as close. This one was very scary. I have the animal crates ready to go just in case.


They're now saying that although the Soberanes fire itself is heading south, the air quality is bad as far north as San Francisco (that's a 3-hour drive north of here!), and they're telling everyone with health problems to remain indoors if at all possible. We can't see billowing clouds of smoke, the way you showed in your photos, but I check the web site twice a day just to be sure they don't change their mind about evacuating, and we have full tanks of gas in both cars.


----------



## oreo713

I'm praying that everyone is okay and safe.  Remember...don't be a hero.   Life is too precious!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I'm praying that everyone is okay and safe.  Remember...don't be a hero.   *Life is too precious*!


So true, dear Oreo. The only thing I'd actually grab if I had to run from the house is my DH!


----------



## skyqueen

Holy Cow...and I was always worried about earthquakes when I lived in Brentwood 
Stay safe, girls!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Here are the pictures I took. The first while driving the second from farther away at Trader Joes and the third from my street.
> View attachment 3427434
> View attachment 3427435
> View attachment 3427436


Wow Meg, your pics really are eye openers. Just so sad to see so much fire and smoke. Really is frightening so be safe.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> They're now saying that although the Soberanes fire itself is heading south, the air quality is bad as far north as San Francisco (that's a 3-hour drive north of here!), and they're telling everyone with health problems to remain indoors if at all possible. We can't see billowing clouds of smoke, the way you showed in your photos, but I check the web site twice a day just to be sure they don't change their mind about evacuating, and we have full tanks of gas in both cars.


When you go out Wednesday be sure to take all precautions! So concerned for everyone in the area.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Holy Cow...and I was always worried about earthquakes when I lived in Brentwood
> Stay safe, girls!


We have earthquake insurance, fire insurance, AND flood insurance!!! But with luck, we won't need any of it. Fingers crossed!
And actually, I just stepped outside and the air is a lot better tonight. The wind must have shifted.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> When you go out Wednesday be sure to take all precautions! So concerned for everyone in the area.


Thank you, Izzy.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> They're now saying that although the Soberanes fire itself is heading south, the air quality is bad as far north as San Francisco (that's a 3-hour drive north of here!), and they're telling everyone with health problems to remain indoors if at all possible. We can't see billowing clouds of smoke, the way you showed in your photos, but I check the web site twice a day just to be sure they don't change their mind about evacuating, and we have full tanks of gas in both cars.


It really makes you think about what you would take if you had to evacuate. If I had time I would take a couple of my Birkins, my most precious to me jewelry, pictures, insurance information and of course the first on the list is my babies.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Wow Meg, your pics really are eye openers. Just so sad to see so much fire and smoke. Really is frightening so be safe.


We are safe but it is a good reminder to have evacuation stuff ready to go because you never no.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> It really makes you think about what you would take if you had to evacuate. If I had time I would take a couple of my Birkins, my most precious to me jewelry, pictures, insurance information and of course the first on the list is my babies.



And DH i suppose .....


----------



## barbee

Cilifene, can you remind us which bags you still own?  When you sold your Twist, did you recoup much/all of what you paid, since you had it such a short time? How do you sell your bags, since you are overseas?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene, can you remind us which bags you still own?  When you sold your Twist, did you recoup much/all of what you paid, since you had it such a short time? How do you sell your bags, since you are overseas?  Thanks!!!



Sure barbee  I have three blacks: Boyy Slash mini, Chanel reissue 226 and Capucines PM. 
For work I use a very old and very worn Belen Echandia bag. My work bag has to deal with heavy rain and snow  
I lost a lot  when I sold Twist, I Bought it December 2015 and it was flawless. The new owner was a very sweet ung lady who came to me and bought it and she was SO happy - that makes me very happy....
I sell all my bags on a Danish site called Trendsales. Very often the buyer lives very close and we are able to meet. I feel better if buyer is able to see the bag before buying.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Sure barbee  I have three blacks: Boyy Slash mini, Chanel reissue 226 and Capucines PM.
> For work I use a very old and very worn Belen Echandia bag. My work bag has to deal with heavy rain and snow
> I lost a lot  when I sold Twist, I Bought it December 2015 and it was flawless. The new owner was a very sweet ung lady who came to me and bought it and she was SO happy - that makes me very happy....
> I sell all my bags on a Danish site called Trendsales. Very often the buyer lives very close and we are able to meet. I feel better if buyer is able to see the bag before buying.


Thanks for the info!  I have wondered, when anyone sells a bag, how heavy the loss is.  I assumed LVs resell quite well, and figured for a bag such as the Twist, new on the market, the resale would be pretty close to the price paid.  I find I do tire of some of my bags after 1-2 years, but then feel the pain on the resale.  The solution could be to buy less, and love my bags more.  Right now I don't have enough time to spread the joy amongst my bags, as I am happy with each one I pull out of the closet. That should mean I don't need another for awhile.  However, the craving does not stop.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Thanks for the info!  I have wondered, when anyone sells a bag, how heavy the loss is.  I assumed LVs resell quite well, and figured for a bag such as the Twist, new on the market, the resale would be pretty close to the price paid.  I find I do tire of some of my bags after 1-2 years, but then feel the pain on the resale.  The solution could be to buy less, and love my bags more.  Right now I don't have enough time to spread the joy amongst my bags, as I am happy with each one I pull out of the closet. That should mean I don't need another for awhile.  However, the craving does not stop.



I could get a little more if I had patience  when I decide to sell I want it out asap ...that's just me...
As I can not use my bags at work I really can't use that many - I rarely goes out when I'm home from work cause I'm sooooo tiered  My Capucines has only been used four times  I love it though!
I use to have that craving barbee but I guess it's over now - maybe it comes back when I retire ...


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> And DH i suppose .....


Well yeah, that too.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Sure barbee  I have three blacks: Boyy Slash mini, Chanel reissue 226 and Capucines PM.
> For work I use a very old and very worn Belen Echandia bag. My work bag has to deal with heavy rain and snow
> I lost a lot  when I sold Twist, I Bought it December 2015 and it was flawless. The new owner was a very sweet ung lady who came to me and bought it and she was SO happy - that makes me very happy....
> I sell all my bags on a Danish site called Trendsales. Very often the buyer lives very close and we are able to meet. I feel better if buyer is able to see the bag before buying.





Cilifene said:


> Sure barbee  I have three blacks: Boyy Slash mini, Chanel reissue 226 and Capucines PM.
> For work I use a very old and very worn Belen Echandia bag. My work bag has to deal with heavy rain and snow
> I lost a lot  when I sold Twist, I Bought it December 2015 and it was flawless. The new owner was a very sweet ung lady who came to me and bought it and she was SO happy - that makes me very happy....
> I sell all my bags on a Danish site called Trendsales. Very often the buyer lives very close and we are able to meet. I feel better if buyer is able to see the bag before buying.


That is great that they can actually see the bag in person to make sure that they want it. It helps avoid returns. I have always lost money when selling a bag. Sometimes a lot. Though I prefer to take a loss than to keep something I know I am not going to use.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Thanks for the info!  I have wondered, when anyone sells a bag, how heavy the loss is.  I assumed LVs resell quite well, and figured for a bag such as the Twist, new on the market, the resale would be pretty close to the price paid.  I find I do tire of some of my bags after 1-2 years, but then feel the pain on the resale.  The solution could be to buy less, and love my bags more.  Right now I don't have enough time to spread the joy amongst my bags, as I am happy with each one I pull out of the closet. That should mean I don't need another for awhile.  However, the craving does not stop.


That is the problem that I have. I don't use the bags that I own often enough to justify buying more bags. While I have slowed down on my purchases and certainly let go of so many bags for well under what I paid I still see bags that I want. I have just accepted that I will lose money in resale but at least it is something and I had the opportunity to use a bag that I wanted.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I could get a little more if I had patience  when I decide to sell I want it out asap ...that's just me...
> As I can not use my bags at work I really can't use that many - I rarely goes out when I'm home from work cause I'm sooooo tiered  My Capucines has only been used four times  I love it though!
> I use to have that craving barbee but I guess it's over now - maybe it comes back when I retire ...


I agree, once I decide that the bag needs to go I want it out of the house.I need to go through my bags again. I keep reaching for the same ones over and over again. Today it is once again my LV NF. It has been my go to bag since I bought it. I just love it so much.


----------



## megt10

I took Misha to his appointment yesterday at the animal hospital. He had his thyroid tested again and an ultrasound. His ultrasound was great. The nodule on his spleen hasn't grown. I will get the thyroid test results in a few days. While he was at the vet I went and looked at the luggage that I was thinking about at LV. I was so excited when I walked in and they had the KeepAll that has been on my wishlist at the online site. It is the jungle version. The site said that it was sold out and indeed they only had one and no more were available. So I bought it and had it hot stamped while I waited. I bought the toiletries pouch to go with it. also had the opportunity to check out the rolling luggage. I tried the Pegase version in the canvas but found it much heavier than the rolling Neo duffle. They only had the mono version and I wanted the Damier so I ordered it and it should arrive in a few days. I then found a couple pair of what I hope to be very comfortable espadrilles at Chanel. I don't think there will be any problems with the shoe itself but I worry about my toes being bothered still. I haven't worn any closed toed shoes since I had the ingrown nails redone in April. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> That is great that they can actually see the bag in person to make sure that they want it. It helps avoid returns. I have always lost money when selling a bag. Sometimes a lot. Though I prefer to take a loss than to keep something I know I am not going to use.



Yes, it's very nice to deal face to face...
The young lady was so sweet, she came with her little son and DH. It was such a joy selling to her, I was actually very pleased to give her a good price....  



megt10 said:


> That is the problem that I have. I don't use the bags that I own often enough to justify buying more bags. While I have slowed down on my purchases and certainly let go of so many bags for well under what I paid I still see bags that I want. *I have just accepted that I will lose money in resale but at least it is something and I had the opportunity to use a bag that I wanted.*



That is how I feel ..



megt10 said:


> I agree, once I decide that the bag needs to go I want it out of the house.I need to go through my bags again. I keep reaching for the same ones over and over again. Today it is once again my LV NF. It has been my go to bag since I bought it. I just love it so much.



NF is great! carefree, light as a feather and holds a lot ...  and your limited is stunning Meg......


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I took Misha to his appointment yesterday at the animal hospital. He had his thyroid tested again and an ultrasound. His ultrasound was great. The nodule on his spleen hasn't grown. I will get the thyroid test results in a few days. While he was at the vet I went and looked at the luggage that I was thinking about at LV. I was so excited when I walked in and they had the KeepAll that has been on my wishlist at the online site. It is the jungle version. The site said that it was sold out and indeed they only had one and no more were available. So I bought it and had it hot stamped while I waited. I bought the toiletries pouch to go with it. also had the opportunity to check out the rolling luggage. I tried the Pegase version in the canvas but found it much heavier than the rolling Neo duffle. They only had the mono version and I wanted the Damier so I ordered it and it should arrive in a few days. I then found a couple pair of what I hope to be very comfortable espadrilles at Chanel. I don't think there will be any problems with the shoe itself but I worry about my toes being bothered still. I haven't worn any closed toed shoes since I had the ingrown nails redone in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429741
> View attachment 3429743
> View attachment 3429744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



I'm glad to hear about Misha.!!! 
Wow...gorgeous! both LV and Chanel.!  ...I hope your toes will love them....


----------



## Cilifene

I would love to try the espadrilles but we don't have any Chanel store here in Denmark.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Yes, it's very nice to deal face to face...
> The young lady was so sweet, she came with her little son and DH. It was such a joy selling to her, I was actually very pleased to give her a good price....
> 
> 
> 
> That is how I feel ..
> 
> 
> 
> NF is great! carefree, light as a feather and holds a lot ...  and your limited is stunning Meg......


I have sold several of my Chanel bags to a friend for a very good price. It made the monetary loss more than acceptable to see how much she loved the bags that she couldn't have purchased otherwise.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> I'm glad to hear about Misha.!!!
> Wow...gorgeous! both LV and Chanel.!  ...I hope your toes will love them....


Thanks, C. I hope that my toes love them too. They have a nice rubber sole and should be great. If my toes don't love them then the podiatrist will have more work to do. They are still tender I could tell that from wearing one of the pairs in the house after I got home. I had to have the toe box stretched and maybe I will have to have that done again when I have more time. The shoes only come in full sizes and I am a 38.5. The 39's were more comfortable but they were too big in the heel and I kept walking out of them so I opted for the 38 which fit snuggly on the heel and overall don't feel too tight. He said that they stretch with wear too which meant for sure the 39's would have been too big after a few wears. I am thinking that they will be a great shoe for F/W and my vacations as I plan to do a lot of walking.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I have sold several of my Chanel bags to a friend for a very good price. *It made the monetary loss more than acceptable to see how much she loved the bags* that she couldn't have purchased otherwise.


Exactly.! 



megt10 said:


> Thanks, C. I hope that my toes love them too. They have a nice rubber sole and should be great. If my toes don't love them then the podiatrist will have more work to do. They are still tender I could tell that from wearing one of the pairs in the house after I got home. I had to have the toe box stretched and maybe I will have to have that done again when I have more time. The shoes only come in full sizes and I am a 38.5. The 39's were more comfortable but they were too big in the heel and I kept walking out of them so I opted for the 38 which fit snuggly on the heel and overall don't feel too tight. He said that they stretch with wear too which meant for sure the 39's would have been too big after a few wears. I am thinking that they will be a great shoe for F/W and my vacations as I plan to do a lot of walking.



Oh they sounds just wonderful Meg - I'm sure you got the right size then...


----------



## Tulip2

oreo713 said:


> Yes it is....I wish I had an extra and empty downstairs closet!!!  lol


Oh man, me too!  My closets are all over flowing at this point.  (I keep boxes for eBay selling in 2 of them and they take up a lot of room).  I guess we could all use more closet space!


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> I am exactly the same way. I keep waiting for the mood to strike. *I am lucky that my cleaning ladies want whatever I am getting rid of*. It makes it so much easier knowing that my discards can be useful to someone else and makes letting stuff go so much easier.


I do the same thing!  My cleaning lady keeps what she wants of mine, and donates the remainder to her church.  I think that's just great and she really appreciates it.  Actually, we wear the same size so it works out really great.  Plus, the things I'm getting rid of may serve the needs of folks that really need them and that makes me feel really good.


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> Ugh... the Soberanes fire in Big Sur (15 miles south of my house) is still only 15% contained, and has so far scorched 30,000 acres. The air here is filled with smoke... and even the air inside my house smells smoky today. I'm trying to only breathe out, and not breathe in, but it's a challenge!  Seriously, the air is really bad and my lungs hurt. They're telling everyone with lung conditions (which I have) to stay indoors, so I am. Tomorrow I'll call my doctor and see if I ought to be wearing some sort of mask... right now I'm just using my inhaler and trying to not move around too much. But I feel so sorry for the people in the direct path of the fire; 41 homes lost so far, and big areas evacuated.
> Meg, I know there's a big fire in the L.A. area, too. Are you affected by it?


Oh I'm so sorry to hear this!   I see it on the news every night and the fires just keep starting and getting bigger.  I'll keep you (and your home) in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> I do the same thing!  My cleaning lady keeps what she wants of mine, and donates the remainder to her church.  I think that's just great and she really appreciates it.  Actually, we wear the same size so it works out really great.  Plus, the things I'm getting rid of *may serve the needs of folks that really need them and that makes me feel really good. *


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I took Misha to his appointment yesterday at the animal hospital. He had his thyroid tested again and an ultrasound. His ultrasound was great. The nodule on his spleen hasn't grown. I will get the thyroid test results in a few days. While he was at the vet I went and looked at the luggage that I was thinking about at LV. I was so excited when I walked in and they had the KeepAll that has been on my wishlist at the online site. It is the jungle version. The site said that it was sold out and indeed they only had one and no more were available. So I bought it and had it hot stamped while I waited. I bought the toiletries pouch to go with it. also had the opportunity to check out the rolling luggage. I tried the Pegase version in the canvas but found it much heavier than the rolling Neo duffle. They only had the mono version and I wanted the Damier so I ordered it and it should arrive in a few days. I then found a couple pair of what I hope to be very comfortable espadrilles at Chanel. I don't think there will be any problems with the shoe itself but I worry about my toes being bothered still. I haven't worn any closed toed shoes since I had the ingrown nails redone in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429741
> View attachment 3429743
> View attachment 3429744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


The espadrilles are so cute, Meg.  They are perfect when the weather is not too hot.  You should love your LV KeepAll.  I have the regular monogram pattern, and have found I use it on every trip, from going to visit my daughter to the vacation in Europe. It can lay on top of  luggage nicely in the airport and is not too harsh hand or shoulder carried either.


----------



## Tulip2

oreo713 said:


> Please stay safe, ladies.  No material items are worth your health and well-being.  I wish I could send you some of our torrential rainstorms to put out the fires.  We've had 3 straight days of storms and two more days to come of rain....today we had 5.96 inches of rain,  Our drainage system can't handle that much rain in such a short time.  Many of our streets are flooded and impassable, and some of the streets stay flooded for days!


Oh boy do I understand this.  Back in the Spring we got about 10 inches of rain at our house.  Several lives were lost and our bayou's flooded into people's homes.  It was a sad time.  Thoughts & prayers are being sent your way!


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> Here are the pictures I took. The first while driving the second from farther away at Trader Joes and the third from my street.
> View attachment 3427434
> View attachment 3427435
> View attachment 3427436


Oh my gosh, this is horrible!  I'm so sad to see these "real" pictures.  Please stay safe!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I took Misha to his appointment yesterday at the animal hospital. He had his thyroid tested again and an ultrasound. His ultrasound was great. The nodule on his spleen hasn't grown. I will get the thyroid test results in a few days. While he was at the vet I went and looked at the luggage that I was thinking about at LV. I was so excited when I walked in and they had the KeepAll that has been on my wishlist at the online site. It is the jungle version. The site said that it was sold out and indeed they only had one and no more were available. So I bought it and had it hot stamped while I waited. I bought the toiletries pouch to go with it. also had the opportunity to check out the rolling luggage. I tried the Pegase version in the canvas but found it much heavier than the rolling Neo duffle. They only had the mono version and I wanted the Damier so I ordered it and it should arrive in a few days. I then found a couple pair of what I hope to be very comfortable espadrilles at Chanel. I don't think there will be any problems with the shoe itself but I worry about my toes being bothered still. I haven't worn any closed toed shoes since I had the ingrown nails redone in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429741
> View attachment 3429743
> View attachment 3429744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


What wonderful luggage purchases, Meg. I think you went in knowing exactly what you needed, so you were really ready to buy. You had done your homework! 
The shoes looks so comfy. I hope they work out for you. I hadn't realized that your toes were still a problem??


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear this!   I see it on the news every night and the fires just keep starting and getting bigger.  I'll keep you (and your home) in my thoughts & prayers!


That's so sweet of you Tulip.


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> That's so sweet of you Tulip.


I guess we all have our issues with weather that have to be dealt with... be it rain or snow or sleet or wild fires.  I just hope everything turns out okay!  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> Oh man, me too!  My closets are all over flowing at this point.  (I keep boxes for eBay selling in 2 of them and they take up a lot of room).  I guess we could all use more closet space!


I have been keeping boxes from shoes and H boxes in case I want to sell them. I have reached a saturation point and need to get rid of some regardless whether items for sale are more desirable and fetch more money with a box. 


Tulip2 said:


> I do the same thing!  My cleaning lady keeps what she wants of mine, and donates the remainder to her church.  I think that's just great and she really appreciates it.  Actually, we wear the same size so it works out really great.*  Plus, the things I'm getting rid of may serve the needs of folks that really need them and that makes me feel really good.*


I feel exactly the same way. My cleaning ladies are such wonderful people and I would have been lost without the extra help that they gave me while my MIL was unable to walk for 5 long weeks. I am always more than happy to give them things.


barbee said:


> The espadrilles are so cute, Meg.  They are perfect when the weather is not too hot.  You should love your LV KeepAll.  I have the regular monogram pattern, and have found I use it on every trip, from going to visit my daughter to the vacation in Europe. It can lay on top of  luggage nicely in the airport and is not too harsh hand or shoulder carried either.


Thanks, Barbee. I really did have an idea as to what I wanted. I just needed to make sure that the weight of the bag would not be an issue. I think the KeepAll is going to be a wonderful thing to have. I still would get the Pegase Light if we were going to be going by airplane as I think the organization and functionality of the bag is fantastic.


ElainePG said:


> What wonderful luggage purchases, Meg. I think you went in knowing exactly what you needed, so you were really ready to buy. You had done your homework!
> The shoes looks so comfy. I hope they work out for you. I hadn't realized that your toes were still a problem??


 Thanks, Elaine. I hope the shoes are comfortable for my toes. My last bilateral toenail surgery was at the end of April so I think they may just be tender still. It has been too hot for me to really test out close-toed shoes except for a very brief period of time and most of that was sitting not walking.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I took Misha to his appointment yesterday at the animal hospital. He had his thyroid tested again and an ultrasound. His ultrasound was great. The nodule on his spleen hasn't grown. I will get the thyroid test results in a few days. While he was at the vet I went and looked at the luggage that I was thinking about at LV. I was so excited when I walked in and they had the KeepAll that has been on my wishlist at the online site. It is the jungle version. The site said that it was sold out and indeed they only had one and no more were available. So I bought it and had it hot stamped while I waited. I bought the toiletries pouch to go with it. also had the opportunity to check out the rolling luggage. I tried the Pegase version in the canvas but found it much heavier than the rolling Neo duffle. They only had the mono version and I wanted the Damier so I ordered it and it should arrive in a few days. I then found a couple pair of what I hope to be very comfortable espadrilles at Chanel. I don't think there will be any problems with the shoe itself but I worry about my toes being bothered still. I haven't worn any closed toed shoes since I had the ingrown nails redone in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429741
> View attachment 3429743
> View attachment 3429744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Lovely items, Meg! 
Great news about Misha!!!


----------



## skyqueen

I have some sad news. One of Ava Gardner's puppies had to be put to sleep. Buddy was 14 y/o and had cancer. He lived in NJ but visited with Ava last spring. It was fun to see them play but Buddy was pretty sick at the time and I knew he wasn't long for this world. Ava, on the other hand, is in great shape at 16.
I take comfort knowing Buddy was loved and had a great home.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I have some sad news. One of Ava Gardner's puppies had to be put to sleep. Buddy was 14 y/o and had cancer. He lived in NJ but visited with Ava last spring. It was fun to see them play but Buddy was pretty sick at the time and I knew he wasn't long for this world. Ava, on the other hand, is in great shape at 16.
> I take comfort knowing Buddy was loved and had a great home.


I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose a furbaby. I am glad that Ava is doing so well. I hope that I have at least that many years with both of my boys.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have some sad news. One of Ava Gardner's puppies had to be put to sleep. Buddy was 14 y/o and had cancer. He lived in NJ but visited with Ava last spring. It was fun to see them play but Buddy was pretty sick at the time and I knew he wasn't long for this world. Ava, on the other hand, is in great shape at 16.
> I take comfort knowing Buddy was loved and had a great home.


Oh, Skyqueen, that *is* sad. 
I'm glad you had a chance to see Buddy one last time, and you're right... what a comfort to know that he was loved.
Saying good-bye is hard.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I have some sad news. One of Ava Gardner's puppies had to be put to sleep. Buddy was 14 y/o and had cancer. He lived in NJ but visited with Ava last spring. It was fun to see them play but Buddy was pretty sick at the time and I knew he wasn't long for this world. Ava, on the other hand, is in great shape at 16.
> I take comfort knowing Buddy was loved and had a great home.



Hugs dear SQ.......


----------



## Tulip2

skyqueen said:


> I have some sad news. One of Ava Gardner's puppies had to be put to sleep. Buddy was 14 y/o and had cancer. He lived in NJ but visited with Ava last spring. It was fun to see them play but Buddy was pretty sick at the time and I knew he wasn't long for this world. Ava, on the other hand, is in great shape at 16.
> I take comfort knowing Buddy was loved and had a great home.


So sorry to hear this.  I lost my last Cocker Spaniel to a vicious type of cancer.  No matter what we did, it just got worse so I know how difficult this is.  You can see him again "_Over the Rainbow Bridge"!  _Sending blessings your way.  Hold Ava close.  Life is so short...


----------



## skyqueen

Tulip2 said:


> So sorry to hear this.  I lost my last Cocker Spaniel to a vicious type of cancer.  No matter what we did, it just got worse so I know how difficult this is.  You can see him again "_Over the Rainbow Bridge"!  _Sending blessings your way.  Hold Ava close.  Life is so short...



Thank you, dear Tulip! Love the "Rainbow Bridge"!


----------



## bisbee

Sky....sorry to hear about Buddy.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have some sad news. One of Ava Gardner's puppies had to be put to sleep. Buddy was 14 y/o and had cancer. He lived in NJ but visited with Ava last spring. It was fun to see them play but Buddy was pretty sick at the time and I knew he wasn't long for this world. Ava, on the other hand, is in great shape at 16.
> I take comfort knowing Buddy was loved and had a great home.


So sorry....may he rest comfortably now in peace.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I have some sad news. One of Ava Gardner's puppies had to be put to sleep. Buddy was 14 y/o and had cancer. He lived in NJ but visited with Ava last spring. It was fun to see them play but Buddy was pretty sick at the time and I knew he wasn't long for this world. Ava, on the other hand, is in great shape at 16.
> I take comfort knowing Buddy was loved and had a great home.



So sorry Sky as I know this breaks your heart. My sympathy to his family as well. We love them so much because they do become a part of our family.


----------



## Izzy48

A friend sent this to me and I think it's funny. These two characters are not my Boston Terriers but I have had to bathe one of mine due to the same "accident."


----------



## skyqueen

Thanks, girls...I knew you would all understand! [emoji22][emoji72][emoji190]


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> A friend sent this to me and I think it's funny. These two characters are not my Boston Terriers but I have had to bathe one of mine due to the same "accident."



OMG...so stinkin' cute, Izzy! [emoji3]


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> A friend sent this to me and I think it's funny. These two characters are not my Boston Terriers but I have had to bathe one of mine due to the same "accident."



Awww so cute ....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, girls...I knew you would all understand! [emoji22][emoji72][emoji190]


----------



## Cilifene

Happy weekend my dear gorgeous 50-plus friends ..... 
With love from Ymer and Tiger ....


----------



## Tulip2

Izzy48 said:


> A friend sent this to me and I think it's funny. These two characters are not my Boston Terriers but I have had to bathe one of mine due to the same "accident."


  Oh that's just too funny!  Our fur babies bring us such joy in our lives!  Thanks for sharing these little rascals!


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3432000
> 
> Happy weekend my dear gorgeous 50-plus friends .....
> With love from Ymer and Tiger ....


Why thank you Ymer and Tiger!   Y'all have a great weekend too!


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> Why thank you Ymer and Tiger!   Y'all have a great weekend too!



Thank you tulip.


----------



## oreo713

No postings for a few days.  I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> No postings for a few days.  I hope everyone is ok.



I'm ok thanks, just very tired. My life is just work eat sleep..work eat sleep   I do take my bags out of the dustbags to admire them ...and then put them back......too tired to get out and use them...

How are you dear??


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> No postings for a few days.  I hope everyone is ok.


It's been super busy here. We are in the middle of adding a front patio to our home. We also had a leak yesterday from a pipe in our AC unit. It took most of the day to find it and get it fixed. I luckily was up early and had plans to go shopping. So I miss the majority of yesterday's mess. We will need to have the woodwork replaced and the door frames to both the office and the bathroom. Sammie was very helpful in holding the water at bay.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> It's been super busy here. We are in the middle of adding a front patio to our home. We also had a leak yesterday from a pipe in our AC unit. It took most of the day to find it and get it fixed. I luckily was up early and had plans to go shopping. So I miss the majority of yesterday's mess. We will need to have the woodwork replaced and the door frames to both the office and the bathroom. Sammie was very helpful in holding the water at bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436335
> View attachment 3436336
> View attachment 3436337
> View attachment 3436339



Looks as Sammie did all the hard work ....


----------



## megt10

I also think that it is slow because I rarely get emails anymore letting me know that there are new posts to threads that I am a part of. So out of sight out of mind. I wore my white Birkin yesterday to SCP. I bought a new shawl and I am having some booties sent to my house that will go with them if they are comfortable. I am a shawl hoarder and seriously need to spend at least a day going through my shawls and scarves and let some of them go. I am sure there are some that are not my favorite, lol. I also ordered my first l Chanel jacket. I have been drooling over them for a long time. Since joining Instagram I have naturally fallen more in love. This is the one that I am getting in the next size down. It is very hard to show the details but I absolutely love it and can pick it up next week and see if it needs any tailoring.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Looks as Sammie did all the hard work ....


Yes, Sammie is always so helpful.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I also think that it is slow because I rarely get emails anymore letting me know that there are new posts to threads that I am a part of. So out of sight out of mind. I wore my white Birkin yesterday to SCP. I bought a new shawl and I am having some booties sent to my house that will go with them if they are comfortable. I am a shawl hoarder and seriously need to spend at least a day going through my shawls and scarves and let some of them go. I am sure there are some that are not my favorite, lol. I also ordered my first l Chanel jacket. I have been drooling over them for a long time. Since joining Instagram I have naturally fallen more in love. This is the one that I am getting in the next size down. It is very hard to show the details but I absolutely love it and can pick it up next week and see if it needs any tailoring.
> View attachment 3436364
> 
> View attachment 3436365
> View attachment 3436366
> View attachment 3436367
> View attachment 3436368


I love that Chanel jacket, meg... it is a real classic! I can see it going with a million things. Jeans, pants, skirts, over a sleeveless dress... the list goes on and on! And the Zenobie shawl in all those shades of pink a red is in exactly your colors!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> It's been super busy here. We are in the middle of adding a front patio to our home. We also had a leak yesterday from a pipe in our AC unit. It took most of the day to find it and get it fixed. I luckily was up early and had plans to go shopping. So I miss the majority of yesterday's mess. We will need to have the woodwork replaced and the door frames to both the office and the bathroom. Sammie was very helpful in holding the water at bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436335
> View attachment 3436336
> View attachment 3436337
> View attachment 3436339


Oh, just look at Sammie being helpful! How cute is that?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> No postings for a few days.  I hope everyone is ok.


I'm fine, thanks for asking. Laying low on smoky days (today is one), going out on clear days. How's everything with you, oreo?


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I also think that it is slow because I rarely get emails anymore letting me know that there are new posts to threads that I am a part of. So out of sight out of mind. I wore my white Birkin yesterday to SCP. I bought a new shawl and I am having some booties sent to my house that will go with them if they are comfortable. I am a shawl hoarder and seriously need to spend at least a day going through my shawls and scarves and let some of them go. I am sure there are some that are not my favorite, lol. I also ordered my first l Chanel jacket. I have been drooling over them for a long time. Since joining Instagram I have naturally fallen more in love. This is the one that I am getting in the next size down. It is very hard to show the details but I absolutely love it and can pick it up next week and see if it needs any tailoring.
> View attachment 3436364
> 
> View attachment 3436365
> View attachment 3436366
> View attachment 3436367
> View attachment 3436368



Gorgeous jacket Meg!!!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous jacket Meg!!!


Thank you. I knew there was a reason that I have stayed off Instagram for so many years. Still I think this will be a classic staple to my wardrobe.


ElainePG said:


> I love that Chanel jacket, meg... it is a real classic! I can see it going with a million things. Jeans, pants, skirts, over a sleeveless dress... the list goes on and on! And the Zenobie shawl in all those shades of pink a red is in exactly your colors!


Thanks, Elaine. I hope that I will get a lot of wear out of it. 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, just look at Sammie being helpful! How cute is that?


Yes, Sammie held back the water with her little body.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I knew there was a reason that I have stayed off Instagram for so many years. Still I think this will be a classic staple to my wardrobe.
> 
> Thanks, Elaine. I hope that I will get a lot of wear out of it.
> 
> Yes, Sammie held back the water with her little body.



LOL, yeah Insta is a yet another place with temptations  You will definitely love it for many many years.! Btw love your skirt too....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I'm ok thanks, just very tired. My life is just work eat sleep..work eat sleep   I do take my bags out of the dustbags to admire them ...and then put them back......too tired to get out and use them...
> 
> How are you dear??


awwwwwww....hope you're at least well rested.
It never stops here...Last month I had the sewer backup which more or less destroyed my downstairs family room, bathroom, and laundry room.  Still waiting on the new carpet.  Then, 2 weeks ago, I was driving my grandson to and from the doctor as he wasn't feeling well.  A car shot out of nowhere as I was making a left turn, and kind of destroyed the driver's rear quarter and bumper of my beemer.  It's been in the body shop, and now they find they have to replace a portion of the sub-frame (whatever the hell that is).  Well, I guess I am going to take a big loss and get rid of this car as I will not drive a car that had any frame damage.  The upside is that no one got hurt.  My grandson was strapped securely in his booster seat.  ok...now I am in my rental car today on the way to the supermarket.  I am stopped at a red light, and all of a sudden I get rear ended (in the rental car from the first accident, mind you) by a 90+ year old man.  Again, thank the lord no one was hurt....but GIVE ME A BREAK!!!  My insurance is going to skyrocket and I don't want to  drive now.....
Sorry I am venting again.  I need a long vacation  A L O N E


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I'm ok thanks, just very tired. My life is just work eat sleep..work eat sleep   I do take my bags out of the dustbags to admire them ...and then put them back......too tired to get out and use them...
> 
> How are you dear??


Aren't you sorry you asked?


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> It's been super busy here. We are in the middle of adding a front patio to our home. We also had a leak yesterday from a pipe in our AC unit. It took most of the day to find it and get it fixed. I luckily was up early and had plans to go shopping. So I miss the majority of yesterday's mess. We will need to have the woodwork replaced and the door frames to both the office and the bathroom. Sammie was very helpful in holding the water at bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436335
> View attachment 3436336
> View attachment 3436337
> View attachment 3436339


so sorry...what a pain to deal with


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I also think that it is slow because I rarely get emails anymore letting me know that there are new posts to threads that I am a part of. So out of sight out of mind. I wore my white Birkin yesterday to SCP. I bought a new shawl and I am having some booties sent to my house that will go with them if they are comfortable. I am a shawl hoarder and seriously need to spend at least a day going through my shawls and scarves and let some of them go. I am sure there are some that are not my favorite, lol. I also ordered my first l Chanel jacket. I have been drooling over them for a long time. Since joining Instagram I have naturally fallen more in love. This is the one that I am getting in the next size down. It is very hard to show the details but I absolutely love it and can pick it up next week and see if it needs any tailoring.
> View attachment 3436364
> 
> View attachment 3436365
> View attachment 3436366
> View attachment 3436367
> View attachment 3436368


LOVE EVERYTHING!!!
The jacket is TDF!!!
Wear it all in the best of health!!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm fine, thanks for asking. Laying low on smoky days (today is one), going out on clear days. How's everything with you, oreo?


Y'all gonna be sorry ya asked!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> awwwwwww....hope you're at least well rested.
> It never stops here...Last month I had the sewer backup which more or less destroyed my downstairs family room, bathroom, and laundry room.  Still waiting on the new carpet.  Then, 2 weeks ago, I was driving my grandson to and from the doctor as he wasn't feeling well.  A car shot out of nowhere as I was making a left turn, and kind of destroyed the driver's rear quarter and bumper of my beemer.  It's been in the body shop, and now they find they have to replace a portion of the sub-frame (whatever the hell that is).  Well, I guess I am going to take a big loss and get rid of this car as I will not drive a car that had any frame damage.  The upside is that no one got hurt.  My grandson was strapped securely in his booster seat.  ok...now I am in my rental car today on the way to the supermarket.  I am stopped at a red light, and all of a sudden I get rear ended (in the rental car from the first accident, mind you) by a 90+ year old man.  Again, thank the lord no one was hurt....but GIVE ME A BREAK!!!  My insurance is going to skyrocket and I don't want to  drive now.....
> Sorry I am venting again.  I need a long vacation  A L O N E


Oh, oreo, you can vent as much as you want to here... you KNOW that, doncha? 
Do you remember the book "Alexander and the terrible, horrible, no-good, very bad day"? It seems as though you've been having one of those days, except that it's lasted two months! First the house, and now cars. I'm sure you want to hide under the bed... except that with your luck, there might be a monster there!
As you say, the most important thing... thank G-d... nobody was hurt in either car accident. Still, it's lousy for you, and a major bummer for your insurance premiums to go up since neither accident was your fault.
Sending you a cross-country hug, dear.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Oh, oreo, you can vent as much as you want to here... you KNOW that, doncha?
> Do you remember the book "Alexander and the terrible, horrible, no-good, very bad day"? It seems as though you've been having one of those days, except that it's lasted two months! First the house, and now cars. I'm sure you want to hide under the bed... except that with your luck, there might be a monster there!
> As you say, the most important thing... thank G-d... nobody was hurt in either car accident. Still, it's lousy for you, and a major bummer for your insurance premiums to go up since neither accident was your fault.
> Sending you a cross-country hug, dear.


Thanks Elaine......you've got it right, I want to hide somewhere..........


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Elaine......you've got it right, I want to hide somewhere..........


I wish I lived closer than a continent away, sweetie... you could come hide under *my* bed! No monsters there... I just went & checked!


----------



## ElainePG

I have a question for all you lovely ladies. Do any of you use a key pouch like this one?
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-damier-azur-000944

My entire life I've been putting my car key and my (separate, small) key ring, which has 4 keys on it, in the zippered compartment of my various handbags, along with a tiny pen. But a few of my bags don't have a zippered compartment, and even in the ones that do, I'm not liking the bulge that the keys make. I'm especially noticing this in my new Valentino Rockestud, because it's unlined, but I see it in some of my other bags too. So I was thinking that a key pouch might be the solution. Put my 4 keys on the detachable key ring, pop my car key inside the pouch, also pop my little pen in there, zip it up, toss it into my handbag, and I'm good to go.

You're all probably laughing your respective tushies off, because *you've* all been doing this for years and years, and you're wondering Where. I. Have. BEEN.  But seriously. Is this a good idea? Or a waste of $200? Another consideration: I *am* quite smitten by the Damier Azur pattern, and this would be a relatively cheap way to snag it...


----------



## bisbee

Elaine, if you like it, it's a relatively inexpensive way to get the Damier Azur pattern.  I don't use a pouch...my keys on a small keychain just get tossed in the bottom of my bag.  Of course, both of our cars don't require the key to be taken out to unlock the door...


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine, if you like it, it's a relatively inexpensive way to get the Damier Azur pattern.  I don't use a pouch...my keys on a small keychain just get tossed in the bottom of my bag.  *Of course, both of our cars don't require the key to be taken out to unlock the door*...


Thanks for your input, bisbee. Actually, my car does require the key to unlock the car, and also to drive it. I didn't go for the "push button" starter option. And to either open the driver's door or lift the rear door (or to lock the car back up again, for that matter) I need the buttons on the key. I guess keyless entry was an option I didn't think to ask about!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> It's been super busy here. We are in the middle of adding a front patio to our home. We also had a leak yesterday from a pipe in our AC unit. It took most of the day to find it and get it fixed. I luckily was up early and had plans to go shopping. So I miss the majority of yesterday's mess. We will need to have the woodwork replaced and the door frames to both the office and the bathroom. Sammie was very helpful in holding the water at bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436335
> View attachment 3436336
> View attachment 3436337
> View attachment 3436339


I'm so sorry for your water leak, but gosh, I want to hold that cat!


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> awwwwwww....hope you're at least well rested.
> It never stops here...Last month I had the sewer backup which more or less destroyed my downstairs family room, bathroom, and laundry room.  Still waiting on the new carpet.  Then, 2 weeks ago, I was driving my grandson to and from the doctor as he wasn't feeling well.  A car shot out of nowhere as I was making a left turn, and kind of destroyed the driver's rear quarter and bumper of my beemer.  It's been in the body shop, and now they find they have to replace a portion of the sub-frame (whatever the hell that is).  Well, I guess I am going to take a big loss and get rid of this car as I will not drive a car that had any frame damage.  The upside is that no one got hurt.  My grandson was strapped securely in his booster seat.  ok...now I am in my rental car today on the way to the supermarket.  I am stopped at a red light, and all of a sudden I get rear ended (in the rental car from the first accident, mind you) by a 90+ year old man.  Again, thank the lord no one was hurt....but GIVE ME A BREAK!!!  My insurance is going to skyrocket and I don't want to  drive now.....
> Sorry I am venting again.  I need a long vacation  A L O N E


Oreo, you have had the worst run of accidents.  I pray it's over for you, and only good things on the way!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I have a question for all you lovely ladies. Do any of you use a key pouch like this one?
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-damier-azur-000944
> 
> My entire life I've been putting my car key and my (separate, small) key ring, which has 4 keys on it, in the zippered compartment of my various handbags, along with a tiny pen. But a few of my bags don't have a zippered compartment, and even in the ones that do, I'm not liking the bulge that the keys make. I'm especially noticing this in my new Valentino Rockestud, because it's unlined, but I see it in some of my other bags too. So I was thinking that a key pouch might be the solution. Put my 4 keys on the detachable key ring, pop my car key inside the pouch, also pop my little pen in there, zip it up, toss it into my handbag, and I'm good to go.
> 
> You're all probably laughing your respective tushies off, because *you've* all been doing this for years and years, and you're wondering Where. I. Have. BEEN.  But seriously. Is this a good idea? Or a waste of $200? Another consideration: I *am* quite smitten by the Damier Azur pattern, and this would be a relatively cheap way to snag it...


If you are smitten, Elaine, it is not a waste of money.  It will give you pleasure every time you leave the house.  How could you get anything in this pattern at a lower price?  It sounds like a winning situation to me.  Call me an enabler....  But to answer your question, I have not used a key pouch of this type, but I know many others do.  I would love to use something of that nature as a coin pouch, but if the interior is light colored, there would be trouble.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Oreo, you have had the worst run of accidents.  I pray it's over for you, and only good things on the way!


Thanks Barbee.   I think it's going to take time...........


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> awwwwwww....hope you're at least well rested.
> It never stops here...Last month I had the sewer backup which more or less destroyed my downstairs family room, bathroom, and laundry room.  Still waiting on the new carpet.  Then, 2 weeks ago, I was driving my grandson to and from the doctor as he wasn't feeling well.  A car shot out of nowhere as I was making a left turn, and kind of destroyed the driver's rear quarter and bumper of my beemer.  It's been in the body shop, and now they find they have to replace a portion of the sub-frame (whatever the hell that is).  Well, I guess I am going to take a big loss and get rid of this car as I will not drive a car that had any frame damage.  The upside is that no one got hurt.  My grandson was strapped securely in his booster seat.  ok...now I am in my rental car today on the way to the supermarket.  I am stopped at a red light, and all of a sudden I get rear ended (in the rental car from the first accident, mind you) by a 90+ year old man.  Again, thank the lord no one was hurt....but GIVE ME A BREAK!!!  My insurance is going to skyrocket and I don't want to  drive now.....
> Sorry I am venting again.  I need a long vacation  A L O N E


Oh dear oreo, I'm so sorry! as Elaine says: You can vent as much as you want to here! and thank God nobody was hurt! ....sending you hugs dear...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I have a question for all you lovely ladies. Do any of you use a key pouch like this one?
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-damier-azur-000944
> 
> My entire life I've been putting my car key and my (separate, small) key ring, which has 4 keys on it, in the zippered compartment of my various handbags, along with a tiny pen. But a few of my bags don't have a zippered compartment, and even in the ones that do, I'm not liking the bulge that the keys make. I'm especially noticing this in my new Valentino Rockestud, because it's unlined, but I see it in some of my other bags too. So I was thinking that a key pouch might be the solution. Put my 4 keys on the detachable key ring, pop my car key inside the pouch, also pop my little pen in there, zip it up, toss it into my handbag, and I'm good to go.
> 
> You're all probably laughing your respective tushies off, because *you've* all been doing this for years and years, and you're wondering Where. I. Have. BEEN.  But seriously. Is this a good idea? Or a waste of $200? Another consideration: I *am* quite smitten by the Damier Azur pattern, and this would be a relatively cheap way to snag it...



I've never had the canvas cles Elaine, but I think it's great way to get a little Azur..  
I have the Epi key pouch, it's a little bigger and I have both bills, coins, cards and keys in it.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> If you are smitten, Elaine, it is not a waste of money.  It will give you pleasure every time you leave the house.  How could you get anything in this pattern at a lower price?  It sounds like a winning situation to me.  Call me an enabler....  But to answer your question, I have not used a key pouch of this type, but I know many others do.  I would love to use something of that nature as a coin pouch, but if the interior is light colored, there would be trouble.


Thank you, barbee! You're right, it's def an inexpensive way to get into that pattern! I was just wondering about the feasibility of a key pouch in general, but I guess I have to think that one out for myself.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> awwwwwww....hope you're at least well rested.
> It never stops here...Last month I had the sewer backup which more or less destroyed my downstairs family room, bathroom, and laundry room.  Still waiting on the new carpet.  Then, 2 weeks ago, I was driving my grandson to and from the doctor as he wasn't feeling well.  A car shot out of nowhere as I was making a left turn, and kind of destroyed the driver's rear quarter and bumper of my beemer.  It's been in the body shop, and now they find they have to replace a portion of the sub-frame (whatever the hell that is).  Well, I guess I am going to take a big loss and get rid of this car as I will not drive a car that had any frame damage.  The upside is that no one got hurt.  My grandson was strapped securely in his booster seat.  ok...now I am in my rental car today on the way to the supermarket.  I am stopped at a red light, and all of a sudden I get rear ended (in the rental car from the first accident, mind you) by a 90+ year old man.  Again, thank the lord no one was hurt....but GIVE ME A BREAK!!!  My insurance is going to skyrocket and I don't want to  drive now.....
> Sorry I am venting again.  I need a long vacation  A L O N E


OMG, when it rains it pours. I am so sorry to hear about both your accidents. You are right the most important thing is that no one was hurt. Still, I completely agree you are overdue for a very nice vacation. Preferably to an island paradise where you can walk everywhere.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> so sorry...what a pain to deal with


It has been one thing after another here too. Mark is on his way back over to see if he can find where the water is supposed to be draining. Hopefully, it isn't someplace that has been covered in bricks. He was supposed to come yesterday before the guys poured the cement on the side of the house but he couldn't make it. Well with the way things are going that is where the drain is. I am just not going to worry about it and hope he finds it.


oreo713 said:


> LOVE EVERYTHING!!!
> The jacket is TDF!!!
> Wear it all in the best of health!!!!


Thank you. I am very excited about the jacket.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I have a question for all you lovely ladies. Do any of you use a key pouch like this one?
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-damier-azur-000944
> 
> My entire life I've been putting my car key and my (separate, small) key ring, which has 4 keys on it, in the zippered compartment of my various handbags, along with a tiny pen. But a few of my bags don't have a zippered compartment, and even in the ones that do, I'm not liking the bulge that the keys make. I'm especially noticing this in my new Valentino Rockestud, because it's unlined, but I see it in some of my other bags too. So I was thinking that a key pouch might be the solution. Put my 4 keys on the detachable key ring, pop my car key inside the pouch, also pop my little pen in there, zip it up, toss it into my handbag, and I'm good to go.
> 
> You're all probably laughing your respective tushies off, because *you've* all been doing this for years and years, and you're wondering Where. I. Have. BEEN.  But seriously. Is this a good idea? Or a waste of $200? Another consideration: I *am* quite smitten by the Damier Azur pattern, and this would be a relatively cheap way to snag it...


I have one of these pouches but I don't use it for my keys. I only carry my car key and leave the rest of my keys in my car. I use it for assorted pills that I carry with me. I think you should order it and try it to see if it hold everything that you need.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I'm so sorry for your water leak, but gosh, I want to hold that cat!


Thanks, Barbee. I am just glad that I was up shortly after the water was all over the wood floor and the damage wasn't as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I also think that it is slow because I rarely get emails anymore letting me know that there are new posts to threads that I am a part of. So out of sight out of mind. I wore my white Birkin yesterday to SCP. I bought a new shawl and I am having some booties sent to my house that will go with them if they are comfortable. I am a shawl hoarder and seriously need to spend at least a day going through my shawls and scarves and let some of them go. I am sure there are some that are not my favorite, lol. I also ordered my first l Chanel jacket. I have been drooling over them for a long time. Since joining Instagram I have naturally fallen more in love. This is the one that I am getting in the next size down. It is very hard to show the details but I absolutely love it and can pick it up next week and see if it needs any tailoring.
> View attachment 3436364
> 
> View attachment 3436365
> View attachment 3436366
> View attachment 3436367
> View attachment 3436368


Great jacket!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> awwwwwww....hope you're at least well rested.
> It never stops here...Last month I had the sewer backup which more or less destroyed my downstairs family room, bathroom, and laundry room.  Still waiting on the new carpet.  Then, 2 weeks ago, I was driving my grandson to and from the doctor as he wasn't feeling well.  A car shot out of nowhere as I was making a left turn, and kind of destroyed the driver's rear quarter and bumper of my beemer.  It's been in the body shop, and now they find they have to replace a portion of the sub-frame (whatever the hell that is).  Well, I guess I am going to take a big loss and get rid of this car as I will not drive a car that had any frame damage.  The upside is that no one got hurt.  My grandson was strapped securely in his booster seat.  ok...now I am in my rental car today on the way to the supermarket.  I am stopped at a red light, and all of a sudden I get rear ended (in the rental car from the first accident, mind you) by a 90+ year old man.  Again, thank the lord no one was hurt....but GIVE ME A BREAK!!!  My insurance is going to skyrocket and I don't want to  drive now.....
> Sorry I am venting again.  I need a long vacation  A L O N E



So sorry you are going through so much.....it gets old doesn't it but I am thankful no one was hurt. Since the man hit you in the rear, doesn't that mean he is automatically liable? I know that is a state law where I live. Hang in there!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I have one of these pouches but I don't use it for my keys. I only carry my car key and leave the rest of my keys in my car. I use it for assorted pills that I carry with me. I think you should order it and try it to see if it hold everything that you need.


Thanks, meg. I guess if it doesn't work for keys, I can always use it for something else; it's such an adorable pouch!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I have a question for all you lovely ladies. Do any of you use a key pouch like this one?
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-damier-azur-000944
> 
> My entire life I've been putting my car key and my (separate, small) key ring, which has 4 keys on it, in the zippered compartment of my various handbags, along with a tiny pen. But a few of my bags don't have a zippered compartment, and even in the ones that do, I'm not liking the bulge that the keys make. I'm especially noticing this in my new Valentino Rockestud, because it's unlined, but I see it in some of my other bags too. So I was thinking that a key pouch might be the solution. Put my 4 keys on the detachable key ring, pop my car key inside the pouch, also pop my little pen in there, zip it up, toss it into my handbag, and I'm good to go.
> 
> You're all probably laughing your respective tushies off, because *you've* all been doing this for years and years, and you're wondering Where. I. Have. BEEN.  But seriously. Is this a good idea? Or a waste of $200? Another consideration: I *am* quite smitten by the Damier Azur pattern, and this would be a relatively cheap way to snag it...






ElainePG said:


> I have a question for all you lovely ladies. Do any of you use a key pouch like this one?
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-damier-azur-000944
> 
> My entire life I've been putting my car key and my (separate, small) key ring, which has 4 keys on it, in the zippered compartment of my various handbags, along with a tiny pen. But a few of my bags don't have a zippered compartment, and even in the ones that do, I'm not liking the bulge that the keys make. I'm especially noticing this in my new Valentino Rockestud, because it's unlined, but I see it in some of my other bags too. So I was thinking that a key pouch might be the solution. Put my 4 keys on the detachable key ring, pop my car key inside the pouch, also pop my little pen in there, zip it up, toss it into my handbag, and I'm good to go.
> 
> You're all probably laughing your respective tushies off, because *you've* all been doing this for years and years, and you're wondering Where. I. Have. BEEN.  But seriously. Is this a good idea? Or a waste of $200? Another consideration: I *am* quite smitten by the Damier Azur pattern, and this would be a relatively cheap way to snag it...



I have a similar Lv pouch and a Mulberry pouch I use daily. The LV has my house key and the Mulberry has my rather large car key which is rather large since it has all the technical things programmed in it. Anyway, this is my LV:

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-monogram-vernis-000946

It works well for me and I often keep my cards in it or the Mulberry one and don't carry a wallet. I think you will like the one you chose


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have an LV pouch which is similar but it opens differently. I use it daily and I keep my house key on it. I also have a Mulberry pouch
> 
> I have a similar Lv pouch and a Mulberry pouch I use daily. The LV has my house key and the Mulberry has my rather large car key which is rather large since it has all the technical things programmed in it. *Anyway, this is my LV*:
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-monogram-vernis-000946
> 
> It works well for me and I often keep my cards in it or the Mulberry one and don't carry a wallet. I think you will like the one you chose.


That's a gorgeous pouch, Izzy... I love the bright red color! Do I remember correctly that you have a wallet in the design I'm thinking about... the Damier Azur? The one thing I'm a tiny bit worried about is that it's *such* a light color. Has yours gotten dirty in your handbag, or is it still crisp and fresh-looking?


----------



## cdtracing

Hi Ladies!  I haven't checked in for a while.  It's been busy here so I hope I haven't missed too much.
Meg..sorry to hear about the leak.  We had a washing machine overflow a few years ago & the water damage was such a pain to deal with.  I hope everything is straightened out soon.  On the up side, the Chanel jacket you order looks great!

Oreo...so sorry to hear about not one but two accidents!  OMG!!! When it rains, it pours!!  I'm assuming the man who rear ended you will be charged with that accident so that should not affect your driving record or your insurance.  Was the person who hit you in the first accident charged with it??  As much as a pain it is to have to deal with that stuff, it's a blessing that no one was injured in either accident.  Hopefully, things will be resolved soon.


----------



## PansiriCA

ElainePG said:


> Amazing service... I placed the order for my new Valentino bag on Monday, and it arrived last night! Here it is.
> I love it, but I need a reality check, and The Hubster is _*no help at all*_... is it good, or do I look like "a walking handbag"?
> View attachment 3408475



Looks very nice on you.  I'm usually a walking handbag because I'm very slim and petite frame. Every bag looks huge on me unless I go for the woc then I can't carry things I need.  .  You look great.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I also think that it is slow because I rarely get emails anymore letting me know that there are new posts to threads that I am a part of. So out of sight out of mind. I wore my white Birkin yesterday to SCP. I bought a new shawl and I am having some booties sent to my house that will go with them if they are comfortable. I am a shawl hoarder and seriously need to spend at least a day going through my shawls and scarves and let some of them go. I am sure there are some that are not my favorite, lol. I also ordered my first l Chanel jacket. I have been drooling over them for a long time. Since joining Instagram I have naturally fallen more in love. This is the one that I am getting in the next size down. It is very hard to show the details but I absolutely love it and can pick it up next week and see if it needs any tailoring.
> View attachment 3436364
> 
> View attachment 3436365
> View attachment 3436366
> View attachment 3436367
> View attachment 3436368


One of the best purchases you've made, Meg...absolutely stunning and classic! Dress it up or down and you certainly have enough scarves to accessorize with.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I'm ok thanks, just very tired. My life is just work eat sleep..work eat sleep   I do take my bags out of the dustbags to admire them ...and then put them back......too tired to get out and use them...
> 
> How are you dear??


Are you still riding your bike?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> awwwwwww....hope you're at least well rested.
> It never stops here...Last month I had the sewer backup which more or less destroyed my downstairs family room, bathroom, and laundry room.  Still waiting on the new carpet.  Then, 2 weeks ago, I was driving my grandson to and from the doctor as he wasn't feeling well.  A car shot out of nowhere as I was making a left turn, and kind of destroyed the driver's rear quarter and bumper of my beemer.  It's been in the body shop, and now they find they have to replace a portion of the sub-frame (whatever the hell that is).  Well, I guess I am going to take a big loss and get rid of this car as I will not drive a car that had any frame damage.  The upside is that no one got hurt.  My grandson was strapped securely in his booster seat.  ok...now I am in my rental car today on the way to the supermarket.  I am stopped at a red light, and all of a sudden I get rear ended (in the rental car from the first accident, mind you) by a 90+ year old man.  Again, thank the lord no one was hurt....but GIVE ME A BREAK!!!  My insurance is going to skyrocket and I don't want to  drive now.....
> Sorry I am venting again.  I need a long vacation  A L O N E


Glad no one was hurt especially your Grandson! Look at it this way...everything happens in threes. You had your threes, now it time for some good luck


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I have a similar Lv pouch and a Mulberry pouch I use daily. The LV has my house key and the Mulberry has my rather large car key which is rather large since it has all the technical things programmed in it. Anyway, this is my LV:
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-monogram-vernis-000946
> 
> It works well for me and I often keep my cards in it or the Mulberry one and don't carry a wallet. I think you will like the one you chose


I remember when you bought this, I loved the color.


----------



## skyqueen

I have gorgeous 5 tcw stud earrings. For some reason I don't like them and find studs uncomfortable. They have been sitting in a safety deposit box for over 2 years. I have started to wear them again but still no love. I'm tempted to sell but probably won't recoup my cost. I usually try to trade up my jewelry but there's nothing I want that's in that price range. Thoughts?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have gorgeous 5 tcw stud earrings. For some reason I don't like them and find studs uncomfortable. They have been sitting in a safety deposit box for over 2 years. I have started to wear them again but still no love. I'm tempted to sell but probably won't recoup my cost. I usually try to trade up my jewelry but there's nothing I want that's in that price range. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3437924


Would it work to get them made into some sort of drop earrings, SQ? The stones themselves are amazing!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Great jacket!


Thank you. I'm hoping that I get years of wear out of it.


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> Hi Ladies!  I haven't checked in for a while.  It's been busy here so I hope I haven't missed too much.
> Meg..sorry to hear about the leak.  We had a washing machine overflow a few years ago & the water damage was such a pain to deal with.  I hope everything is straightened out soon.  On the up side, the Chanel jacket you order looks great!
> 
> Oreo...so sorry to hear about not one but two accidents!  OMG!!! When it rains, it pours!!  I'm assuming the man who rear ended you will be charged with that accident so that should not affect your driving record or your insurance.  Was the person who hit you in the first accident charged with it??  As much as a pain it is to have to deal with that stuff, it's a blessing that no one was injured in either accident.  Hopefully, things will be resolved soon.


Thanks, CD. Mark found where the runoff valve is located for the AC and luckily it wasn't covered up during the cement phase of the front patio addition. It may take awhile to get the woodwork replaced since he is so busy but hopefully, it will get done sooner rather than later.


skyqueen said:


> One of the best purchases you've made, Meg...absolutely stunning and classic! Dress it up or down and you certainly have enough scarves to accessorize with.


Thanks, SQ. I am excited to get it on Tuesday assuming no alterations are needed. 


skyqueen said:


> I have gorgeous 5 tcw stud earrings. For some reason I don't like them and find studs uncomfortable. They have been sitting in a safety deposit box for over 2 years. I have started to wear them again but still no love. I'm tempted to sell but probably won't recoup my cost. I usually try to trade up my jewelry but there's nothing I want that's in that price range. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3437924


I would have them made into a drop earring or perhaps use one of the stones and have a bezel set necklace made and use the other stone towards the redesign and future purchases.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Are you still riding your bike?



Yes I do ..At work I ride it all year in all kinds of weather except if there is snow, then I have to walk.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I have gorgeous 5 tcw stud earrings. For some reason I don't like them and find studs uncomfortable. They have been sitting in a safety deposit box for over 2 years. I have started to wear them again but still no love. I'm tempted to sell but probably won't recoup my cost. I usually try to trade up my jewelry but there's nothing I want that's in that price range. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3437924



Wow, they are stunning.....


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Glad no one was hurt especially your Grandson! Look at it this way...everything happens in threes. You had your threes, now it time for some good luck


Thanks Sky....unfortunately there was a 4th, but it's really a bad one and I can't begin to discuss it


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have gorgeous 5 tcw stud earrings. For some reason I don't like them and find studs uncomfortable. They have been sitting in a safety deposit box for over 2 years. I have started to wear them again but still no love. I'm tempted to sell but probably won't recoup my cost. I usually try to trade up my jewelry but there's nothing I want that's in that price range. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3437924


omg....love them!!!   gimme gimme gimme.........lol

They look stunning on you.   KEEP THEM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Would it work to get them made into some sort of drop earrings, SQ? The stones themselves are amazing!





megt10 said:


> I would have them made into a drop earring or perhaps use one of the stones and have a bezel set necklace made and use the other stone towards the redesign and future purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438149





Cilifene said:


> Wow, they are stunning.....


Thanks girls! 
I have thought about drop earrings, many times, but I already own several diamond drops. My jeweler throws a fit every time I brooch the subject and tells me to keep them as classic studs. Meg...I have a 4 tcw (2ct center with 1ct on each side) necklace that lives with my Goddaughter in Hollywood. I never wore it and she goes to fancy events!
I don't want another necklace...too many.
Maybe an antique style drop?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sky....unfortunately there was a 4th, but it's really a bad one and I can't begin to discuss it


Oh dear, darling Oreo...throw my theory out the window! Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls!
> I have thought about drop earrings, many times, but I already own several diamond drops. My jeweler throws a fit every time I brooch the subject and tells me to keep them as classic studs. Meg...I have a 4 tcw (2ct center with 1ct on each side) necklace that lives with my Goddaughter in Hollywood. I never wore it and she goes to fancy events!
> I don't want another necklace...too many.
> *Maybe an antique style drop?*
> View attachment 3438252


Yes! Exactly like this!!! They'd look wonderful, and a unique look in that setting.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sky....unfortunately there was a 4th, but it's really a bad one and I can't begin to discuss it


I'm so very sorry to hear it...


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sky....unfortunately there was a 4th, but it's really a bad one and I can't begin to discuss it


Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear oreo!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls!
> I have thought about drop earrings, many times, but I already own several diamond drops. My jeweler throws a fit every time I brooch the subject and tells me to keep them as classic studs. Meg...I have a 4 tcw (2ct center with 1ct on each side) necklace that lives with my Goddaughter in Hollywood. I never wore it and she goes to fancy events!
> I don't want another necklace...too many.
> Maybe an antique style drop?
> View attachment 3438252



Love this style too ....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls!
> I have thought about drop earrings, many times, but I already own several diamond drops. My jeweler throws a fit every time I brooch the subject and tells me to keep them as classic studs. Meg...I have a 4 tcw (2ct center with 1ct on each side) necklace that lives with my Goddaughter in Hollywood. I never wore it and she goes to fancy events!
> I don't want another necklace...too many.
> Maybe an antique style drop?
> View attachment 3438252



A few suggestions ....


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Oh dear, darling Oreo...throw my theory out the window! Sending good thoughts your way


thanks Sky..............


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear it...


thanks elaine....I am trying to deal with it all.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls!
> I have thought about drop earrings, many times, but I already own several diamond drops. My jeweler throws a fit every time I brooch the subject and tells me to keep them as classic studs. Meg...I have a 4 tcw (2ct center with 1ct on each side) necklace that lives with my Goddaughter in Hollywood. I never wore it and she goes to fancy events!
> I don't want another necklace...too many.
> Maybe an antique style drop?
> View attachment 3438252


I love those earrings. Don't listen to your jeweler. There is no point in having something that you just don't love to wear. Make it something that you do want to wear or sell them and buy something else that you love.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> thanks elaine....I am trying to deal with it all.


Oreo, I'm so sorry that there is even more on your plate. Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> A few suggestions ....
> 
> View attachment 3438489
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438490
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438491


I love all those drops Cilifene...thanks! 
I just had these made last year so I don't want something too similar. That's why I thought the antique style would work.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I love those earrings. Don't listen to your jeweler. There is no point in having something that you just don't love to wear. Make it something that you do want to wear or sell them and buy something else that you love.


Absolutely! Now I'm thinking of keeping the martini setting, which was custom, and having the antique setting made. I can switch out the large diamonds back to studs when I get sick of the drops.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love all those drops Cilifene...thanks!
> I just had these made last year so I don't want something too similar. That's why I thought the antique style would work.
> View attachment 3438735


These are beautiful too.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I love all those drops Cilifene...thanks!
> I just had these made last year so I don't want something too similar. That's why I thought the antique style would work.
> View attachment 3438735


These are just gorgeous, skyqueen!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I love all those drops Cilifene...thanks!
> I just had these made last year so I don't want something too similar. That's why I thought the antique style would work.
> View attachment 3438735


I hear you  they are gorgeous


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear oreo!


thanks Cilifene


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I love all those drops Cilifene...thanks!
> I just had these made last year so I don't want something too similar. That's why I thought the antique style would work.
> View attachment 3438735


I love these!!!   Do the charm daisy clusters come off so you could wear the hoop alone?


----------



## chessmont

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sky....unfortunately there was a 4th, but it's really a bad one and I can't begin to discuss it



I'm so sorry oreo!  I hope things get better soon!


----------



## oreo713

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry oreo!  I hope things get better soon!


Thanks Chessmont.....I hope so too!


----------



## cdtracing

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sky....unfortunately there was a 4th, but it's really a bad one and I can't begin to discuss it



Keeping you in my thoughts & prayers for things to turn around for you, Oreo!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls!
> I have thought about drop earrings, many times, but I already own several diamond drops. My jeweler throws a fit every time I brooch the subject and tells me to keep them as classic studs. Meg...I have a 4 tcw (2ct center with 1ct on each side) necklace that lives with my Goddaughter in Hollywood. I never wore it and she goes to fancy events!
> I don't want another necklace...too many.
> Maybe an antique style drop?
> View attachment 3438252



I think I would keep them as studs, personally.  They look beautiful on you!   But if you really don't like the studs & aren't feeling the love, you should have them made into something you do so you can wear them.  There's not sense in having beautiful diamonds if you don't wear them.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> I love all those drops Cilifene...thanks!
> I just had these made last year so I don't want something too similar. That's why I thought the antique style would work.
> View attachment 3438735



These are gorgeous, SQ!!  I love the style!


----------



## oreo713

Thank you all for your good wishes and prayer.  I love you all!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I love these!!!   Do the charm daisy clusters come off so you could wear the hoop alone?


Yes, Oreo...you can wear the little huggies alone. Not much pizzazz so I do like some extra bling. JudeFrancis earring charms fit nicely on these earrings.


----------



## Cilifene

New dress in "Cilifene-color"  ...goes perfect with Adidas Superstar and REISSUE....


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> It's been super busy here. We are in the middle of adding a front patio to our home. We also had a leak yesterday from a pipe in our AC unit. It took most of the day to find it and get it fixed. I luckily was up early and had plans to go shopping. So I miss the majority of yesterday's mess. We will need to have the woodwork replaced and the door frames to both the office and the bathroom. *Sammie was very helpful in holding the water at bay*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436335
> View attachment 3436336
> View attachment 3436337
> View attachment 3436339


  Looks like Sammie is on the job!  Sorry about your leak though.  I've had that happen too and it's such a hassle!  Unfortunately, I didn't catch mine as fast as you did and there was a lot more damage to repair.
Best of luck getting this mess all back to normal again.  Hugs to Sammie!


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> I also think that it is slow because I rarely get emails anymore letting me know that there are new posts to threads that I am a part of. So out of sight out of mind. I wore my white Birkin yesterday to SCP. I bought a new shawl and I am having some booties sent to my house that will go with them if they are comfortable. I am a shawl hoarder and seriously need to spend at least a day going through my shawls and scarves and let some of them go. I am sure there are some that are not my favorite, lol. I also ordered my first l Chanel jacket. I have been drooling over them for a long time. Since joining Instagram I have naturally fallen more in love. This is the one that I am getting in the next size down. It is very hard to show the details but I absolutely love it and can pick it up next week and see if it needs any tailoring.
> View attachment 3436364
> 
> View attachment 3436365
> View attachment 3436366
> View attachment 3436367
> View attachment 3436368


Wow you look fabulous!  Twinsies on the Chanel jacket.  I can't wait until it cools off here in Houston.  That jacket is the first thing I will pull out of my closet.  (It's my first Chanel jacket BTW).
Your white Birkin is absolutely TDF too.  I think it's the prettiest Birkin I've seen.  Looks like your shopping day was super fun!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> New dress in "Cilifene-color"  ...goes perfect with Adidas Superstar and REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3441064


Wow, Cilifene! This entire outfit is absolutely


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> New dress in "Cilifene-color"  ...goes perfect with Adidas Superstar and REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3441064


You look gorgeous!  Your Reissue is just the icing on the cake.  Very nice!


----------



## Izzy48

Since I have down sized so many of my bags I have had problems with finding a place for sunglasses. Maui Jim has long been my sunglass brand of choice because of the clarity of their lens.  For this reason I even have their company make my sunglass lens.  When wearing contacts, I still need sunglasses so here is my solution for the space problem. 
As you can see the case is small and easy to store in any bag I have. When fully extended the glasses look great.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> New dress in "Cilifene-color"  ...goes perfect with Adidas Superstar and REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3441064


You look wonderful and I do so like your outfit.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow, Cilifene! This entire outfit is absolutely


Thanks dear Elaine....


Tulip2 said:


> You look gorgeous!  Your Reissue is just the icing on the cake.  Very nice!


Thank you Tulip2.... I love reissue, it goes with everything..


Izzy48 said:


> Since I have down sized so many of my bags I have had problems with finding a place for sunglasses. Maui Jim has long been my sunglass brand of choice because of the clarity of their lens.  For this reason I even have their company make my sunglass lens.  When wearing contacts, I still need sunglasses so here is my solution for the space problem.
> As you can see the case is small and easy to store in any bag I have. When fully extended the glasses look great.


Great solution Izzy..! 


Izzy48 said:


> You look wonderful and I do so like your outfit.


Thank you


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have down sized so many of my bags I have had problems with finding a place for sunglasses. Maui Jim has long been my sunglass brand of choice because of the clarity of their lens.  For this reason I even have their company make my sunglass lens.  When wearing contacts, I still need sunglasses so here is my solution for the space problem.
> As you can see the case is small and easy to store in any bag I have. When fully extended the glasses look great.


Izzy, these folding glasses are a brilliant idea! Such a great space-saver for smaller handbags.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> New dress in "Cilifene-color"  ...goes perfect with Adidas Superstar and REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3441064


Only you can wear this fabulous outfit/bag with sneakers!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have down sized so many of my bags I have had problems with finding a place for sunglasses. Maui Jim has long been my sunglass brand of choice because of the clarity of their lens.  For this reason I even have their company make my sunglass lens.  When wearing contacts, I still need sunglasses so here is my solution for the space problem.
> As you can see the case is small and easy to store in any bag I have. When fully extended the glasses look great.


Love these!


----------



## barbee

Speaking of sunglasses, I bought another pair of Krewe sunglasses while in New Orleans a few weeks ago.  I NEVER buy 2 prs in one year--usually 1 pr every two years. Since the Krewe store was there on Royal St, I could not resist.  I often wonder who would buy upscale sunglasses on vacation--that would be last on my list, but here I did it.
Now I am thinking of trying to sell my LV wallet to fund a smaller Chanel wallet.  I made the mistake of peaking on a Chanel wallet thread, and now I WANT! A small wallet is very doable--compared to a handbag, which I would not use much.  As I have no local Chanel store, I would have to talk and get pics from some store.  Don't know how that would work.  The one I am loving was a spring model, so is no doubt sold out now.
Handbags are at a standstill for me right now(I'm trying to be Cilifene?  and love your latest pic!)  as I am happy in my closet.  I still want a Lancel, but am so hesitant to buy from overseas, in case I don't like it.  I really wish some US store would begin carrying a few bags in this brand.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Only you can wear this fabulous outfit/bag with sneakers!


Thanks dear!  I'm going street style, luckily it suits me, cause my feet can only wear sneakers...



barbee said:


> Speaking of sunglasses, I bought another pair of Krewe sunglasses while in New Orleans a few weeks ago.  I NEVER buy 2 prs in one year--usually 1 pr every two years. Since the Krewe store was there on Royal St, I could not resist.  I often wonder who would buy upscale sunglasses on vacation--that would be last on my list, but here I did it.
> Now I am thinking of trying to sell my LV wallet to fund a smaller Chanel wallet.  I made the mistake of peaking on a Chanel wallet thread, and now I WANT! A small wallet is very doable--compared to a handbag, which I would not use much.  As I have no local Chanel store, I would have to talk and get pics from some store.  Don't know how that would work.  The one I am loving was a spring model, so is no doubt sold out now.
> Handbags are at a standstill for me right now(I'm trying to be Cilifene?  and love your latest pic!)  as I am happy in my closet.  I still want a Lancel, but am so hesitant to buy from overseas, in case I don't like it.  I really wish some US store would begin carrying a few bags in this brand.



Thank you dear barbee  I just looked at Lancel bags .. I absolutely LOVE this one in Eggplant.!!!


----------



## Izzy48

My attempt at tying a LV Bandeau on the handle to prevent the aging process on the damier azur Croisette. My tying skills need to improve so I will wrap it again later.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> My attempt at tying a LV Bandeau on the handle to prevent the aging process on the damier azur Croisette. My tying skills need to improve so I will wrap it again later.


It looks so pretty, Izzy.  Have you used it much? We are bag sisters! I have really enjoyed mine, and so far, no marks on the pink interior!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!  I'm going street style, luckily it suits me, cause my feet can only wear sneakers...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear barbee  I just looked at Lancel bags .. I absolutely LOVE this one in Eggplant.!!!
> 
> View attachment 3441933


It would be a great fall bag, wouldn't it?  I am loving the Charlie.  I need someone to do a review for me, but I guess no TPF ladies have it.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> It looks so pretty, Izzy.  Have you used it much? We are bag sisters! I have really enjoyed mine, and so far, no marks on the pink interior!


This is hard to believe but I have only carried it one time. At close to the same time I bought a Rogue 25 in chalk and I love the bag so it is about the only one I have carried all summer. I think I will use the LV this next week so it won't be wasted.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I have gorgeous 5 tcw stud earrings. For some reason I don't like them and find studs uncomfortable. They have been sitting in a safety deposit box for over 2 years. I have started to wear them again but still no love. I'm tempted to sell but probably won't recoup my cost. I usually try to trade up my jewelry but there's nothing I want that's in that price range. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3437924



Those would be beautiful with drop earrings done in a bezel setting with an antique look with beautiful gold work.


----------



## Tulip2

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have down sized so many of my bags I have had problems with finding a place for sunglasses. Maui Jim has long been my sunglass brand of choice because of the clarity of their lens.  For this reason I even have their company make my sunglass lens.  When wearing contacts, I still need sunglasses so here is my solution for the space problem.
> As you can see the case is small and easy to store in any bag I have. When fully extended the glasses look great.


Wow, these are perfect for our smallish handbags!  I also love Maui Jim sunglasses.  They're some of the best around IMHO!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> This is hard to believe but I have only carried it one time. At close to the same time I bought a Rogue 25 in chalk and I love the bag so it is about the only one I have carried all summer. I think I will use the LV this next week so it won't be wasted.


I understand!!! When we find bags we love, we don't want to change.  Lately, I have 3 bags sitting out, and rotate, then pull another out, put one away.  It tells me I don't need more.  So I am holding myself accountable.  Listed my LV wallet today on ebay so I can buy the  small Chanel  wallet.  My daughter will be in Atlanta later this week, and although she doesn't know it yet, she will be my scout when she has a few hours to shop.  She hopefully can take pictures and I will have a better idea of availability. If any of you ladies have smaller Chanel wallets--where bills fit in unfolded, I would love to see pictures.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I understand!!! When we find bags we love, we don't want to change.  Lately, I have 3 bags sitting out, and rotate, then pull another out, put one away.  It tells me I don't need more.  So I am holding myself accountable.  Listed my LV wallet today on ebay so I can buy the  small Chanel  wallet.  My daughter will be in Atlanta later this week, and although she doesn't know it yet, she will be my scout when she has a few hours to shop.  She hopefully can take pictures and I will have a better idea of availability. If any of you ladies have smaller Chanel wallets--where bills fit in unfolded, I would love to see pictures.



In the last year I have come to the realization I need to maintain about 4 bags. As my husband pointed out to me with the comment,"you don't need all of these bags because they sit in the closet neatly protected and hardly worn." There was nothing I could say because it is totally true. I am hoping to finally learn from my mistakes and stop purchasing any more and enjoy the ones I have. As a friend said to me, "You don't need any more bags."  She was also spot on in her comment.


----------



## Izzy48

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, these are perfect for our smallish handbags!  I also love Maui Jim sunglasses.  They're some of the best around IMHO!


Glad you like them!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> In the last year I have come to the realization I need to maintain about 4 bags. As my husband pointed out to me with the comment,"you don't need all of these bags because they sit in the closet neatly protected and hardly worn." There was nothing I could say because it is totally true. I am hoping to finally learn from my mistakes and stop purchasing any more and enjoy the ones I have. As a friend said to me, "You don't need any more bags."  She was also spot on in her comment.


I think we just love bags--all sizes, colors, brands, etc.  Bottom line. That's why we have more than we can use.


----------



## Tulip2

barbee said:


> I think we just love bags--all sizes, colors, brands, etc.  Bottom line. *That's why we have more than we can use*.


I really do try to use each & every handbag.  I usually rotate every week.  With Chanel, I'll carry all of my larger bags over the span of weeks, then I'll switch to say the Jumbo size and carry that size for many (many) weeks (I have a lot of those), then I'll carry my small handbags like my Old Medium Boys for weeks at a time.
That way, I don't have to keep down sizing or up sizing what I carry.  I don't want anything to gather dust!


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> Wow you look fabulous!  Twinsies on the Chanel jacket.  I can't wait until it cools off here in Houston.  That jacket is the first thing I will pull out of my closet.  (It's my first Chanel jacket BTW).
> Your white Birkin is absolutely TDF too.  I think it's the prettiest Birkin I've seen.  Looks like your shopping day was super fun!


Thanks so much. I went on Tuesday to get the smaller jacket but the sleeves are a bit long so they are tailoring it for me and I will pick it up in a couple of weeks. I am very excited about getting it. The fit on the smaller size seemed perfect.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> My attempt at tying a LV Bandeau on the handle to prevent the aging process on the damier azur Croisette. My tying skills need to improve so I will wrap it again later.


I love it Izzy!!!


barbee said:


> It would be *a great fall bag*, wouldn't it?  I am loving the Charlie.  I need someone to do a review for me, but I guess no TPF ladies have it.


Absolutely.!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> In the last year I have come to the realization I need to maintain about 4 bags. As my husband pointed out to me with the comment,"you don't need all of these bags because they sit in the closet neatly protected and hardly worn." There was nothing I could say because it is totally true. I am hoping to finally learn from my mistakes and stop purchasing any more and enjoy the ones I have. As a friend said to me, "You don't need any more bags."  She was also spot on in her comment.



How many do you have?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I think we just love bags--all sizes, colors, brands, etc.  Bottom
> line. That's why we have more than we can use.


Agree...



Tulip2 said:


> I really do try to use each & every handbag.  I usually rotate every week.  With Chanel, I'll carry all of my larger bags over the span of weeks, then I'll switch to say the Jumbo size and carry that size for many (many) weeks (I have a lot of those), then I'll carry my small handbags like my Old Medium Boys for weeks at a time.
> That way, I don't have to keep down sizing or up sizing what I carry.  I don't want anything to gather dust!



If I could use my bags at work I would have more than the three I have now..


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> As a friend said to me, "You don't need any more bags."  She was also spot on in her comment.


YUP!


----------



## Cilifene

Does a pochette count as a bag? ...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> YUP!


How many bags do you have SQ?...


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much. I went on Tuesday to get the smaller jacket but the sleeves are a bit long so they are tailoring it for me and I will pick it up in a couple of weeks. I am very excited about getting it. The fit on the smaller size seemed perfect.


Luckily mine fit like a glove.  I'm so excited to have such a gorgeous Chanel jacket. I've already purchased a gray top & trousers to coordinate with the buttons.  They'll arrive this week so I'm excited to see if they will look as good with the jacket as I think they will.  There I go again, buying clothes to match my handbags (or in this case my Chanel Jacket)!    This is getting to be a habit...


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> Luckily mine fit like a glove.  I'm so excited to have such a gorgeous Chanel jacket. I've already purchased a gray top & trousers to coordinate with the buttons.  They'll arrive this week so I'm excited to see if they will look as good with the jacket as I think they will.  There I go again, *buying clothes to match my handbags! *   This is getting to be a habit...


I love that you do that Tulip..


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> I love that you do that Tulip..


Well, I want to get the most out of my lovely Chanel collection.  I don't buy expensive clothes, let me just say.  Chanel & VCA are enough addictions!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> How many do you have?



The last time I counted I had down sized to the high 20's but I have bought several since. I don't even want to count again.


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> Luckily mine fit like a glove.  I'm so excited to have such a gorgeous Chanel jacket. I've already purchased a gray top & trousers to coordinate with the buttons.  They'll arrive this week so I'm excited to see if they will look as good with the jacket as I think they will.  *There I go again, buying clothes to match my handbags* (or in this case my Chanel Jacket)!    This is getting to be a habit...


The Hubster once suggested that I pair up my Hermès scarves with my handbags. He had *no idea* that he was enabling me to buy even more Hermès scarves! 
Although, to be fair, this is the bag I'm carrying this week... my Marc Jacobs 54Mini... and I've paired it with an H scarf that I've owned since the early 1990s. So sometimes that particular rationalization doesn't work.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Does a pochette count as a bag? ...


NO! NO! You still hold the record, Cilifene.


----------



## barbee

Tulip2 said:


> Luckily mine fit like a glove.  I'm so excited to have such a gorgeous Chanel jacket. I've already purchased a gray top & trousers to coordinate with the buttons.  They'll arrive this week so I'm excited to see if they will look as good with the jacket as I think they will.  There I go again, buying clothes to match my handbags (or in this case my Chanel Jacket)!    This is getting to be a habit...


Tulip, we would love to see a modeling pic with your new Chanel jacket  and the clothes to coordinate, when they arrive.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster once suggested that I pair up my Hermès scarves with my handbags. He had *no idea* that he was enabling me to buy even more Hermès scarves!
> Although, to be fair, this is the bag I'm carrying this week... my Marc Jacobs 54Mini... and I've paired it with an H scarf that I've owned since the early 1990s. So sometimes that particular rationalization doesn't work.
> View attachment 3443179


That scarf is a stunner!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Cilifene said:


> New dress in "Cilifene-color"  ...goes perfect with Adidas Superstar and REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3441064


You look Fabulous !!!!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> The last time I counted I had down sized to the high 20's but I have bought several since. I don't even want to count again.


One of mine sold on ebay today.  Yay!  Fingers crossed it all works out.  I am hoping I can buy less bags.  SLGs are cheaper. The ebay sale  will fund my first small Chanel wallet, when I find it.


----------



## Tulip2

barbee said:


> Tulip, we would love to see a modeling pic with your new Chanel jacket  and the clothes to coordinate, when they arrive.


Oh boy, that would be fun!  I'll do my best!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster once suggested that I pair up my Hermès scarves with my handbags. He had *no idea* that he was enabling me to buy even more Hermès scarves!
> Although, to be fair, this is the bag I'm carrying this week... my Marc Jacobs 54Mini... and I've paired it with an H scarf that I've owned since the early 1990s. So sometimes that particular rationalization doesn't work.
> View attachment 3443179



Gorgeous scarf which works beautifully with your bag!


----------



## Izzy48

Does anyone have the Loewe's puzzle bag?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone have the Loewe's puzzle bag?


I saw it on a woman at my hairdressers.  Very pretty, but I wonder if it might be difficult to get in and out, with the way it closes. Or it could be no different than any bag with a flap. If I was on vacation in Spain, I would try to get a Loewe handbag for sure.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> The last time I counted I had down sized to the high 20's but I have bought several since. I don't even want to count again.


Ok...


ElainePG said:


> The Hubster once suggested that I pair up my Hermès scarves with my handbags. He had *no idea* that he was enabling me to buy even more Hermès scarves!
> Although, to be fair, this is the bag I'm carrying this week... my Marc Jacobs 54Mini... and I've paired it with an H scarf that I've owned since the early 1990s. So sometimes that particular rationalization doesn't work.
> View attachment 3443179


Stunning Elaine......


barbee said:


> NO! NO! You still hold the record, Cilifene.


 ... Ok, 3 bags and 1 pochette. I do use the pochette as a bag though....


----------



## Cilifene

Dmurphy1 said:


> You look Fabulous !!!!


Thank you Dmurphy1 ...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone have the Loewe's puzzle bag?


I had it, but returned it cause DH didn't like it ..


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> One of mine sold on ebay today.  Yay!  Fingers crossed it all works out.  I am hoping I can buy less bags.  SLGs are cheaper. The ebay sale  will fund my first small Chanel wallet, when I find it.


Great! My fingers are crossed ..


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thank you Dmurphy1 ...


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> I had it, but returned it cause DH didn't like it ..


Cilifene, can you tell me what about the bag your DH didn't like? Also, what is your opinion of it? An acquaintance is thinking of purchasing one so any information I can give her will be helpful.


----------



## oreo713

Meg..I sent you a PM, now called CONVERSATION a few days ago.  Check in the upper right corner of this page.  Hope all is good with you.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> How many bags do you have SQ?...


About 20 give or take. Several bags live in LA with my Goddaughter.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster once suggested that I pair up my Hermès scarves with my handbags. He had *no idea* that he was enabling me to buy even more Hermès scarves!
> Although, to be fair, this is the bag I'm carrying this week... my Marc Jacobs 54Mini... and I've paired it with an H scarf that I've owned since the early 1990s. So sometimes that particular rationalization doesn't work.
> View attachment 3443179


Love the red!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> That scarf is a stunner!


Thank you, barbee! I've had it forever, but it still looks fresh and new. Hermès scarves rule!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love the red!


Thank you, SQ. If I didn't restrain myself, I'd have a lot more than *two* red bags!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Gorgeous scarf which works beautifully with your bag!


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster once suggested that I pair up my Hermès scarves with my handbags. He had *no idea* that he was enabling me to buy even more Hermès scarves!
> Although, to be fair, this is the bag I'm carrying this week... my Marc Jacobs 54Mini... and I've paired it with an H scarf that I've owned since the early 1990s. So sometimes that particular rationalization doesn't work.
> View attachment 3443179


Love this scarf. I have it too it is one of my favorites. Looks great with the bag.


----------



## barbee

A few questions for you ladies.  My daughter checked out small Chanel wallets in Atlanta yesterday, for me.  First SA at NM was not very helpful--didn't even seem to understand what she wanted.  Saks SA was better.  My daughter sent me pics, and in the size I want, what they had was basically a classic French purse.  It's the caviar leather I want, can fit bills flat, is about 5", so, in essence, classic!  Well, I had seen a  seasonal one on a thread, from the spring, in red, which had caught my eye.  Do I start looking for that one, and most likely find it is sold out?  Although I love the red, I do have the Gucci red floral which is only 6 months old, so that would be another one in the same color family. Although I am not buying to think about reselling, if... in the future I would sell, would a classic sell better than seasonal?
Second question:  I have only one Chanel bag, from 2007, and it has a shorter chain than the current ones.  Is it possible to get a longer chain? Would I have to have it sent in by a Chanel store to have it done?  That would seem to be virtually impossible, as I have no store anywhere near me.
Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Love this scarf. I have it too it is one of my favorites. Looks great with the bag.


I didn't know we were twins on Feux d'Artifices, meg! Don't you just *love* the jacquard patterning on the silk?
When I saw it in the SF boutique (I was in SF on a business trip) I just had to own it in the red, white, and blue colorway; it reminded me of the 4th of July with the fireworks on it!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, can you tell me what about the bag your DH didn't like? Also, what is your opinion of it? An acquaintance is thinking of purchasing one so any information I can give her will be helpful.



He said my others bags had much nicer finish and it looked cheap. 
And he said: "What's with the logo in white it's ugly" ...so I returned it 
I've never posted pics of it but took some - wasn't it a gorgeous blue??


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know we were twins on Feux d'Artifices, meg! Don't you just *love* the jacquard patterning on the silk?
> When I saw it in the SF boutique (I was in SF on a business trip) I just had to own it in the red, white, and blue colorway; it reminded me of the 4th of July with the fireworks on it!


I love it. It was one of my first scarves and still a favorite.


----------



## megt10

Went to a Bat Mitzvah today and had a fabulous time. I wore my turquoise Kelly and my new Hermes dress. The shoes are Valentino. The boys were not happy that mom was leaving.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> He said my others bags had much nicer finish and it looked cheap.
> And he said: "What's with the logo in white it's ugly" ...so I returned it
> I've never posted pics of it but took some - wasn't it a gorgeous blue??
> 
> View attachment 3444845
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444847




Thank you for posting these pictures. The color is so beautiful and I also don't care for the white logo. Not certain how Susan feels about it. I forwarded your pictures to her but not the comments even though I did tell her your DH didn't think it was finished as well as your LV bags. I hope those are the ones he was comparing it to. Will let you know what she decides. I can't help but like the look of the bag but I am not in the market for anything else. However, there is a small YSL bag in gray which I think is beautiful but I will resist!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Went to a Bat Mitzvah today and had a fabulous time. I wore my turquoise Kelly and my new Hermes dress. The shoes are Valentino. The boys were not happy that mom was leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445047
> View attachment 3445048
> View attachment 3445049


Always dressed to look great!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Went to a Bat Mitzvah today and had a fabulous time. I wore my turquoise Kelly and my new Hermes dress. The shoes are Valentino. The boys were not happy that mom was leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445047
> View attachment 3445048
> View attachment 3445049


You look faaaaaantabulous, meg! Love the H dress, and of course it's perfect with the Kelly.
Your furbabies are so cute!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Always dressed to look great!


Thanks, Izzy.


ElainePG said:


> You look faaaaaantabulous, meg! Love the H dress, and of course it's perfect with the Kelly.
> Your furbabies are so cute!


Thanks, Elaine.


----------



## megt10

Heading out to the theater. Wearing an Emilio Pucci dress, SF pumps and Hermes BE Pouchette with a Farandole chain as a strap.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Heading out to the theater. Wearing an Emilio Pucci dress, SF pumps and Hermes BE Pouchette with a Farandole chain as a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445690


Love this look...the dress is WOWZA!!!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Heading out to the theater. Wearing an Emilio Pucci dress, SF pumps and Hermes BE Pouchette with a Farandole chain as a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445690


Oh lovely! So the Farandole necklace worked out as a bag chain after all... I remember you were going over to H to check it out and you were wondering if you would like it. It looks fabulous! I know you're allergic to silver, so you can't ever wear the necklace AS a necklace, which is such a shame, but did the chain bother your shoulder at all? Or did your dress protect you???


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Love this look...the dress is WOWZA!!!


Thanks, Oreo. I actually bought two of these dresses when BG was having a sale but in different colors and patterns. 


ElainePG said:


> Oh lovely! So the Farandole necklace worked out as a bag chain after all... I remember you were going over to H to check it out and you were wondering if you would like it. It looks fabulous! I know you're allergic to silver, so you can't ever wear the necklace AS a necklace, which is such a shame, but did the chain bother your shoulder at all? Or did your dress protect you???


The necklace worked very well as a shoulder strap. My dress protected my skin from prolonged contact with the chain. It felt very secure when I was carrying it. All in all a great option.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you for posting these pictures. The color is so beautiful and I also don't care for the white logo. Not certain how Susan feels about it. I forwarded your pictures to her but not the comments even though I did tell her your DH didn't think it was finished as well as your LV bags. I hope those are the ones he was comparing it to. Will let you know what she decides. I can't help but like the look of the bag but I am not in the market for anything else. However, there is a small YSL bag in gray which I think is beautiful but I will resist!



My pleasure dear  I don't know why I kept the pics or maybe I do  ..I still LOVE the design...
But as you Izzy I will resist....


megt10 said:


> Went to a Bat Mitzvah today and had a fabulous time. I wore my turquoise Kelly and my new Hermes dress. The shoes are Valentino. The boys were not happy that mom was leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445047
> View attachment 3445048
> View attachment 3445049


You look stunning Meg........,


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, can you tell me what about the bag your DH didn't like? Also, what is your opinion of it? An acquaintance is thinking of purchasing one so any information I can give her will be helpful.


As I returned it I didn't get to use it ...obviously  ...I think it is easy to use cause it's a soft bag  
Here is a pic of the inside - it was the small size I think the opening looks pretty ok..


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Heading out to the theater. Wearing an Emilio Pucci dress, SF pumps and Hermes BE Pouchette with a Farandole chain as a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445690


Such a pretty summer dress, Meg. Of course the bag and shoes also!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Such a pretty summer dress, Meg. Of course the bag and shoes also!


Thank you, Barbee.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Went to a Bat Mitzvah today and had a fabulous time. I wore my turquoise Kelly and my new Hermes dress. The shoes are Valentino. The boys were not happy that mom was leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445047
> View attachment 3445048
> View attachment 3445049





megt10 said:


> Heading out to the theater. Wearing an Emilio Pucci dress, SF pumps and Hermes BE Pouchette with a Farandole chain as a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445690


Both outfits/bags lovely and bright, Meg! I'm curious about the pouchette/Farandole chain/necklace...does the chain dig into your shoulder or is it comfortable? How did you attach it?


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Both outfits/bags lovely and bright, Meg! I'm curious about the pouchette/Farandole chain/necklace...does the chain dig into your shoulder or is it comfortable? How did you attach it?


Thanks, SQ. I didn't have a problem with the chain digging into my shoulder but the bag is small and it doesn't hold a lot. I also went from the car to the theater and didn't carry it that way for an extended amount of time. I do have a problem with chains digging into my shoulder with most bags. Even my WOC does that so it might be the way the chain is made as well. My SA said to just put the chain under the flap. I tried it that way but that meant every time that you opened the bag the chain came off. I instead attached it to the strap that attaches the closure of the bag and it stayed nice and secure.


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> Went to a Bat Mitzvah today and had a fabulous time. I wore my turquoise Kelly and my new Hermes dress. The shoes are Valentino. The boys were not happy that mom was leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445047
> View attachment 3445048
> View attachment 3445049


Oh wow, you look fabulous!  I love everything about your look today!  You must surely have been the nicest looking lady there.  You put it all together so perfectly!  Hope you had a great time.


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, you look fabulous!  I love everything about your look today!  You must surely have been the nicest looking lady there.  You put it all together so perfectly!  Hope you had a great time.


Thank you so much, Tulip. I did have a good time.


----------



## oreo713

everyone ok?   Just checking...


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> everyone ok?   Just checking...


I'm here. Getting up early today for my trip to SCP. My Chanel jacket should be ready. It has been a busy week for me. I don't check in very often anymore because I rarely get notifications and I have fallen behind in all the threads I used to be a part of so I have kinda given up on them. Except this one. I have been in strict diet mode. So far I've lost 13.2 lbs. since July 1st. I have another 8 to go. Spending less time on my computer has helped. I will get pictures of the jacket when I pick it up. The weather was fabulous for almost a week. It felt like Fall was around the corner. Now it's hot again and we're planning on going to the LA County Fair on Friday. Oh, I had the woman from TRR pick up a bunch more stuff and I am down to 36 bags. That includes clutches. That's all the news here. Hopefully everyone is doing well.


----------



## Tulip2

oreo713 said:


> everyone ok?   Just checking...


Haha, I've been checking to see what's going on too.  Seems we're all wrapped up in our lives, jobs, and even diets.  Congrats Meg on your recent weight loss!  That's fantastic.  Best of luck with those last 8.   It's hard, I know.
Well, September is just around the corner.  Where did August go?


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I'm here. Getting up early today for my trip to SCP. My Chanel jacket should be ready. It has been a busy week for me. I don't check in very often anymore because I rarely get notifications and I have fallen behind in all the threads I used to be a part of so I have kinda given up on them. Except this one. I have been in strict diet mode. So far I've lost 13.2 lbs. since July 1st. I have another 8 to go. Spending less time on my computer has helped. I will get pictures of the jacket when I pick it up. The weather was fabulous for almost a week. It felt like Fall was around the corner. Now it's hot again and we're planning on going to the LA County Fair on Friday. Oh, I had the woman from TRR pick up a bunch more stuff and I am down to 36 bags. That includes clutches. That's all the news here. Hopefully everyone is doing well.


!3.2 and 8 more to go?   If you turn sideways, no one will be able to see you!!!   You looked great before....but that's my personal opinion.   Just as long as you're doing it the healthy way and not starving yourself.  I can't wait to see the jacket on you.  It's fabulous and I'm sure that you will make it look even more so.  Miss seeing you on here, but I'm glad that you're getting away from sitting on the computer!  That's a good thing!!!


----------



## oreo713

Tulip2 said:


> Haha, I've been checking to see what's going on too.  Seems we're all wrapped up in our lives, jobs, and even diets.  Congrats Meg on your recent weight loss!  That's fantastic.  Best of luck with those last 8.   It's hard, I know.
> Well, September is just around the corner.  Where did August go?


The summer couldn't go by fast enough as far a I'm concerned.  It was rough summer all around for me unfortunately.  Hope everyone else had a great one.  Here's to a better Auntumn!!!


----------



## Tulip2

oreo713 said:


> The summer couldn't go by fast enough as far a I'm concerned.  *It was rough summer all around for me unfortunately.*  Hope everyone else had a great one.  Here's to a better Auntumn!!!


I'm sorry your Summer didn't go well Oreo!  Into every life some rain must fall.  Hoping your Autumn will be wonderful!
 Well, I had a pretty nice summer... but my Fall is going to be out of this world!  My Niece is getting married and we have so many fun things coming up to do with the family and all the friends.  The Wedding Shower is next week, then the Wedding is in October.  It's all going to be great!  I'm so excited!


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> I'm sorry your Summer didn't go well Oreo!  Into every life some rain must fall.  Hoping your Autumn will be wonderful!
> Well, I had a pretty nice summer... but my Fall is going to be out of this world!  My Niece is getting married and we have so many fun things coming up to do with the family and all the friends.  The Wedding Shower is next week, then the Wedding is in October.  It's all going to be great!  I'm so excited!


That sounds so wonderful, tulip! Getting together with family can (sometimes) be a real blessing. I'm glad you're looking forward to all your special events.


----------



## prepster

nascar fan said:


> *Ladies!  Welcome to Part 2 of the 50-ish club!*
> 
> This is a continuation from the original Come join the 50-ish-plus Club! (age, not # of bags) thread.  We have reached our limit. We have been a huge success!
> (Continued from:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/come-join-the-50-ish-plus-club-age-818336-665.html)



Hi All, Just popping in to introduce myself.  I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread, and said, "Oh right!  I am 50-ish!"    I was 25 just a few minutes ago.  Where does the time go?  Luckily I feel like I'm getting better with age, as you all obviously are.


----------



## barbee

prepster said:


> Hi All, Just popping in to introduce myself.  I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread, and said, "Oh right!  I am 50-ish!"    I was 25 just a few minutes ago.  Where does the time go?  Luckily I feel like I'm getting better with age, as you all obviously are.


Welcome, Prepster!!  Yes, we all seem to remember being 25 yesterday.  Our maturity, however, has brought us...more handbags?


----------



## prepster

barbee said:


> Welcome, Prepster!!  Yes, we all seem to remember being 25 yesterday.  Our maturity, however, has brought us...more handbags?



Lol!  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## skyqueen

prepster said:


> Hi All, Just popping in to introduce myself.  I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread, and said, "Oh right!  I am 50-ish!"    I was 25 just a few minutes ago.  Where does the time go?  Luckily I feel like I'm getting better with age, as you all obviously are.


Welcome prepster...we have a great group! Enjoy!


----------



## prepster

skyqueen said:


> Welcome prepster...we have a great group! Enjoy!



Hi skyqueen!  Thanks!  tPF is getting to be a habit with morning coffee.   Love your signature!


----------



## oreo713

Glad to see everybody back!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

prepster said:


> Hi skyqueen!  Thanks!  tPF is getting to be a habit with morning coffee.   Love your signature!


My goodness...I see you're a horse-gal, too! I used to ride a dapple gray hunter.


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> That sounds so wonderful, tulip! *Getting together with family can (sometimes) be a real blessing*. I'm glad you're looking forward to all your special events.


Haha, that is so true!  Luckily, I have a fantastic family!


----------



## Cilifene

prepster said:


> Hi All, Just popping in to introduce myself.  I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread, and said, "Oh right!  I am 50-ish!"    I was 25 just a few minutes ago.  Where does the time go?  Luckily I feel like I'm getting better with age, as you all obviously are.



Welcome prepster,


----------



## Tulip2

prepster said:


> Hi All, Just popping in to introduce myself.  I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread, and said, "Oh right!  I am 50-ish!"    I was 25 just a few minutes ago.  Where does the time go?  Luckily I feel like I'm getting better with age, as you all obviously are.



Welcome prepster! I recently joined also & it's become a favorite Topic for me. So many nice folks here. Hope you enjoy it too! [emoji74]


----------



## oreo713

Tulip2 said:


> Welcome prepster! I recently joined also & it's become a favorite Topic for me. So many nice folks here. Hope you enjoy it too! [emoji74]


I really should be in the 60-ish plus Club....but you gals make me feel so young...


----------



## ElainePG

prepster said:


> Hi All, Just popping in to introduce myself.  I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread, and said, "Oh right!  I am 50-ish!"    I was 25 just a few minutes ago.  Where does the time go?  Luckily I feel like I'm getting better with age, as you all obviously are.


Nice to meet you, prepster, and welcome! This is a terrific thread. Yes, we were all 25 about 5 minutes ago. Then we blinked, and... wait... whaaaaaaaat????
Looking forward to meeting you, as well as your bag collection! Though as you can see if you've read some of this thread, we talk about a wide range of topics!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I really should be in the 60-ish plus Club....but you gals make me feel so young...


Me too, but who's counting?


----------



## prepster

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!  If I don't miss the delivery, I am expecting today: a black tote, and brown rose pouch from Aerin, and from Hermes, a Ulysse MM notebook in Rubis, and Zebra Pegasus pocket square in Black, Gray and Burgundy.  I wish it were easier to find small leather goods, beautiful little items for inside the bag.  I'd love to have a small pouch, a key pouch, a wallet, and a tape measure (I'm measuring things constantly) all in some marvelous leather (gray maybe?) that doesn't have logos all over it.  I am keeping an eye on Hermes Gull Gray and Rubis.  I love having the inside contents of my bag look as beautiful as the outside.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Me too, but who's counting?



My big 60 is coming up, sigh.  But this place and all of you make me feel better about it!


----------



## barbee

prepster said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!  If I don't miss the delivery, I am expecting today: a black tote, and brown rose pouch from Aerin, and from Hermes, a Ulysse MM notebook in Rubis, and Zebra Pegasus pocket square in Black, Gray and Burgundy.  I wish it were easier to find small leather goods, beautiful little items for inside the bag.  I'd love to have a small pouch, a key pouch, a wallet, and a tape measure (I'm measuring things constantly) all in some marvelous leather (gray maybe?) that doesn't have logos all over it.  I am keeping an eye on Hermes Gull Gray and Rubis.  I love having the inside contents of my bag look as beautiful as the outside.


We will love to see the pics, of course! A tape measure sounds like a novel item to get as a designer SLG. I too am concentrating on the inside of my bags.  I just purchased a Chanel French wallet, although it has yet to come out of its pouch.


----------



## barbee

chessmont said:


> My big 60 is coming up, sigh.  But this place and all of you make me feel better about it!


Isn't 60 now the new 40, or some such thing...


----------



## chessmont

I hope so LOL


----------



## Tulip2

prepster said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!  If I don't miss the delivery, I am expecting today: a black tote, and brown rose pouch from Aerin, and from Hermes, a Ulysse MM notebook in Rubis, and Zebra Pegasus pocket square in Black, Gray and Burgundy.  I wish it were easier to find small leather goods, beautiful little items for inside the bag.  I'd love to have a small pouch, a key pouch, a wallet, and a tape measure (I'm measuring things constantly) all in some marvelous leather (gray maybe?) that doesn't have logos all over it.  I am keeping an eye on Hermes Gull Gray and Rubis.  I love having the inside contents of my bag look as beautiful as the outside.


Wowzers prepster.  You had better stay home to get all those deliveries!  Can't wait to see them!  Now that's what I call a haul!


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> My big 60 is coming up, sigh.  But this place and all of you make me feel better about it!





barbee said:


> Isn't 60 now the new 40, or some such thing...


 Can't wait for my 60's to begin..


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Isn't 60 now the new 40, or some such thing...


sure...and I'm 5'10" an 120 lbs....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Can't wait for my 60's to begin..


Hi Ciliene...ltns...how are you, my friend?


----------



## California53

Good Afternoon,
Joining you LVovely Ladies from sunny California! I will be 63 in a couple of weeks. Wow, how can that be possible? Looking forward to chatting with all of you.
Warm regards,
California53


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hi Ciliene...ltns...how are you, my friend?


Thanks dear, I'm fine tomorrow is almost weekend  


California53 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Joining you LVovely Ladies from sunny California! I will be 63 in a couple of weeks. Wow, how can that be possible? Looking forward to chatting with all of you.
> Warm regards,
> California53


Welcome California53


----------



## Cilifene

This is me in a few months when I'm home from work after a cold day on my bike.....


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> The summer couldn't go by fast enough as far a I'm concerned.  It was rough summer all around for me unfortunately.  Hope everyone else had a great one.  Here's to a better Auntumn!!!



Sending you lots of hugs my friend


----------



## Cilifene

Capu and a red butt ....


----------



## Cilifene

The day I fell in love with the PM size Capucines ...    I just love that blue spray leopard stole .....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear, I'm fine tomorrow is almost weekend
> 
> Do you have fabulous plans for the weekend (I hope so!!!)


----------



## oreo713

California53 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Joining you LVovely Ladies from sunny California! I will be 63 in a couple of weeks. Wow, how can that be possible? Looking forward to chatting with all of you.
> Warm regards,
> California53


Welcome Cail!!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Sending you lots of hugs my friend


Thanks Cili....it was the Summer from hell............


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> The day I fell in love with the PM size Capucines ...    I just love that blue spray leopard stole .....
> 
> View attachment 3455798


I love this entire look....I want it!!!


----------



## Tulip2

barbee said:


> We will love to see the pics, of course!* A tape measure sounds like a novel item to get as a designer SLG*. I too am concentrating on the inside of my bags.  I just purchased a Chanel French wallet, although it has yet to come out of its pouch.


I agree!  For some reason, I'm always using a tape measure.    I keep one at my desk at home and at work.  I must measure my handbags & SLG's a lot!


----------



## Tulip2

barbee said:


> Isn't 60 now the new 40, or some such thing...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Tulip2

California53 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Joining you LVovely Ladies from sunny California! I will be 63 in a couple of weeks. Wow, how can that be possible? Looking forward to chatting with all of you.
> Warm regards,
> California53


Welcome California53!  I hope you'll enjoy this Thread as much as I do.  Lots of really sweet folks here.  So glad you've joined us.


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> This is me in a few months when I'm home from work after a cold day on my bike.....
> 
> View attachment 3455782


  Let me get this straight...you're out working your butt off to feed your sweet little fur baby that sleeps all day (& stays quite warm doing it I might add) while you're out earning his/her Kibble & Bits?  Love it, sounds like me!


----------



## barbee

California53 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Joining you LVovely Ladies from sunny California! I will be 63 in a couple of weeks. Wow, how can that be possible? Looking forward to chatting with all of you.
> Warm regards,
> California53


Welcome!  Shall we call you Cali?  We all wonder where the time has gone!  All I know is I keep trying on clothes which are too young for me.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear, I'm fine tomorrow is almost weekend


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Isn't 60 now the new 40, or some such thing...


----------



## ElainePG

California53 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Joining you LVovely Ladies from sunny California! I will be 63 in a couple of weeks. Wow, how can that be possible? Looking forward to chatting with all of you.
> Warm regards,
> California53


Nice to meet you, cal53! I'm in California, too, though it wasn't sunny today. I did take my daily walk along Monterey Bay, though, and enjoyed the fog (). You must be in the southern part of the state!
If you've read some of the back posts, you'll see that we talk about handbags, and also a variety of other topics. Do you have a particular designer who you follow?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> The day I fell in love with the PM size Capucines ...    I just love that blue spray leopard stole .....
> 
> View attachment 3455798


Great photo, dear cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> We will love to see the pics, of course! A tape measure sounds like a novel item to get as a designer SLG. I too am concentrating on the inside of my bags.  I just purchased a Chanel French wallet, although it has yet to come out of its pouch.


I always carry a teeny tape measure with me, but I never thought about getting a cute one... what a terrific idea, barbee! I'm going to check out Easy, since I can't quite imagine that someone will make it in leather. I definitely agree with you about the inside of bags. I try to have everything inside my bag be cute, if it can't be high-end. I was looking into getting a Chanel 4 x 6 pouch (I have a lot of cute pouches, but no high-end ones) but I couldn't find one in a color I liked. So that idea will go on the back burner for a while, until I h=can find one in hot pink, or cobalt blue, or... ???


----------



## Cilifene

Having family for dinner 


oreo713 said:


> Thanks Cili....it was the Summer from hell............


Your Summer sure was dear... 


oreo713 said:


> I love this entire look....I want it!!!


Thank you dear 


Tulip2 said:


> I agree!  For some reason, *I'm always using a tape measure.  *  I keep one at my desk at home and at work.  I must measure my handbags & SLG's a lot!


Me too  I always have one in my pochette in my bag - some SA smiles funny when I take it out and measure a bag..


Tulip2 said:


> Let me get this straight...you're out working your butt off to feed your sweet little fur baby that sleeps all day (& stays quite warm doing it I might add) while you're out earning his/her Kibble & Bits?  Love it, sounds like me!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Great photo, dear cilifene!



Thanks dear Elaine ..My sweet SA took it.


----------



## prepster

ElainePG said:


> I always carry a teeny tape measure with me, but I never thought about getting a cute one... what a terrific idea, barbee! I'm going to check out Easy, since I can't quite imagine that someone will make it in leather. I definitely agree with you about the inside of bags. I try to have everything inside my bag be cute, if it can't be high-end. I was looking into getting a Chanel 4 x 6 pouch (I have a lot of cute pouches, but no high-end ones) but I couldn't find one in a color I liked. So that idea will go on the back burner for a while, until I h=can find one in hot pink, or cobalt blue, or... ???



I found some tape measures at Ettinger London in black, pink, blue, red, and tan:  http://www.ettinger.co.uk/collections/lifestyle/lifestyle-square-tape-measure

I also found some metallic leather pouches of various sizes that would coordinate with other colors, in various sizes at Neiman Marcus.  The little lipstick case is kind of cute:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Metallic-Travel-Cases/prod193020001/p.prod?focusProductId=prod191130025&icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=travel+cosmetic+case&eItemId=prod191130025&cmCat=search&tc=16&currentItemCount=4&q=travel+cosmetic+case&searchURL=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&start=0&rows=30&q=travel+cosmetic+case&l=travel+cosmetic+case&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


----------



## California53

ElainePG said:


> Nice to meet you, cal53! I'm in California, too, though it wasn't sunny today. I did take my daily walk along Monterey Bay, though, and enjoyed the fog (). You must be in the southern part of the state!
> If you've read some of the back posts, you'll see that we talk about handbags, and also a variety of other topics. Do you have a particular designer who you follow?


Good Morning, 
I work in the Mojave desert and live in Tehachapi, CA. I am falling in love with Louis Vuitton bags. For fun, I compete with my Papillons in agility trials and study the Kawaiisu Indian history as our home is build on a former Kawaiisu Indian village site. I have found some interesting projectile points and scraping tools in our backyard. 
Warm regards, 
California53


----------



## megt10

Tulip2 said:


> Haha, I've been checking to see what's going on too.  Seems we're all wrapped up in our lives, jobs, and even diets.  Congrats Meg on your recent weight loss!  That's fantastic.  Best of luck with those last 8.   It's hard, I know.
> Well, September is just around the corner.  Where did August go?


Thanks so much, Tulip. 


oreo713 said:


> !3.2 and 8 more to go?   If you turn sideways, no one will be able to see you!!!   You looked great before....but that's my personal opinion.   Just as long as you're doing it the healthy way and not starving yourself.  I can't wait to see the jacket on you.  It's fabulous and I'm sure that you will make it look even more so.  Miss seeing you on here, but I'm glad that you're getting away from sitting on the computer!  That's a good thing!!!


Thanks, Oreo. I miss you guys too, but it has been really good for me to get moving more and sitting less. Today we are going to go to the LA County Fair. It is the opening day and we went last year and it wasn't very crowded at all. Today isn't supposed to be too hot either so that makes it really a good choice.


oreo713 said:


> The summer couldn't go by fast enough as far a I'm concerned.  It was rough summer all around for me unfortunately.  Hope everyone else had a great one.  Here's to a better Auntumn!!!


I hope that Autumn is better for you too. You have had such a rough time lately.


----------



## megt10

prepster said:


> Hi All, Just popping in to introduce myself.  I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread, and said, "Oh right!  I am 50-ish!"    I was 25 just a few minutes ago.  Where does the time go?  Luckily I feel like I'm getting better with age, as you all obviously are.


Welcome!


----------



## megt10

California53 said:


> Good Morning,
> I work in the Mojave desert and live in Tehachapi, CA. I am falling in love with Louis Vuitton bags. For fun, I compete with my Papillons in agility trials and study the Kawaiisu Indian history as our home is build on a former Kawaiisu Indian village site. I have found some interesting projectile points and scraping tools in our backyard.
> Warm regards,
> California53


Welcome! I love your picture of your pap! I just lost mine to nasal carcinoma last December. I miss him terribly.


----------



## California53

megt10 said:


> Welcome! I love your picture of your pap! I just lost mine to nasal carcinoma last December. I miss him terribly.


Oh, I'm so sorry! I love the Papillon breed. They are so happy, funny, beautiful to look at, smart and trainable. I know that you must miss your boy so much. I have always had sporting dogs, but wanted something a little more "compact". I have the two Papillons and one Golden Retriever.
All three are great dogs. Attached are a couple of pics of Piper (hound tri), Amber (GR), and Ginger (sable/white).
Warm regards,
California53


----------



## ElainePG

California53 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! I love the Papillon breed. They are so happy, funny, beautiful to look at, smart and trainable. I know that you must miss your boy so much. I have always had sporting dogs, but wanted something a little more "compact". I have the two Papillons and one Golden Retriever.
> All three are great dogs. Attached are a couple of pics of Piper (hound tri), Amber (GR), and Ginger (sable/white).
> Warm regards,
> California53


What terrific family photos! So handsome!!!!


----------



## megt10

California53 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! I love the Papillon breed. They are so happy, funny, beautiful to look at, smart and trainable. I know that you must miss your boy so much. I have always had sporting dogs, but wanted something a little more "compact". I have the two Papillons and one Golden Retriever.
> All three are great dogs. Attached are a couple of pics of Piper (hound tri), Amber (GR), and Ginger (sable/white).
> Warm regards,
> California53


They are gorgeous. It's so funny that for years I never met anyone who even knew what a papillon was aside from pap friends group. Now I see them often. I wonder if that is a hint. Here's a picture of Nick. I have 2 other dogs. Misha a Maltese. He is my heart dog and Rudy a Pomchi. I adopted him in January.  They are such wonderful boys but I'm still missing my papillon.


----------



## oreo713

California53 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! I love the Papillon breed. They are so happy, funny, beautiful to look at, smart and trainable. I know that you must miss your boy so much. I have always had sporting dogs, but wanted something a little more "compact". I have the two Papillons and one Golden Retriever.
> All three are great dogs. Attached are a couple of pics of Piper (hound tri), Amber (GR), and Ginger (sable/white).
> Warm regards,
> California53


They are soooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3456731
> 
> They are gorgeous. It's so funny that for years I never met anyone who even knew what a papillon was aside from pap friends group. Now I see them often. I wonder if that is a hint. Here's a picture of Nick. I have 2 other dogs. Misha a Maltese. He is my heart dog and Rudy a Pomchi. I adopted him in January.  They are such wonderful boys but I'm still missing my papillon.


What a great picture of Nick.  I haven't seen pictures of Misha and Rudy lately.  My sheltie has been feeling his age.  He lays around all day.  He does't even want to play much anymore.  Sad when they get older.  The black on his face is practically all white now.  He is still my handsome boy and I try to do everything and anything to make him happy and comfortable.


----------



## California53

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3456731
> 
> They are gorgeous. It's so funny that for years I never met anyone who even knew what a papillon was aside from pap friends group. Now I see them often. I wonder if that is a hint. Here's a picture of Nick. I have 2 other dogs. Misha a Maltese. He is my heart dog and Rudy a Pomchi. I adopted him in January.  They are such wonderful boys but I'm still missing my papillon.



Thank you! Love them lots. Your Nick is a very handsome boy! And I see Ms. Misha. My friend has Maltese. Personality Plus! Enjoy your sweet Misha and lucky Rudy!


----------



## ElainePG

prepster said:


> I found some tape measures at Ettinger London in black, pink, blue, red, and tan:  http://www.ettinger.co.uk/collections/lifestyle/lifestyle-square-tape-measure
> 
> I also found some metallic leather pouches of various sizes that would coordinate with other colors, in various sizes at Neiman Marcus.  The little lipstick case is kind of cute:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Metallic-Travel-Cases/prod193020001/p.prod?focusProductId=prod191130025&icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=travel+cosmetic+case&eItemId=prod191130025&cmCat=search&tc=16&currentItemCount=4&q=travel+cosmetic+case&searchURL=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&start=0&rows=30&q=travel+cosmetic+case&l=travel+cosmetic+case&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


Thanks for the Ettinger link, prepster! I found monogrammed tape measures at Mark & Graham, and bought one in red leather. It will be here next week! 
http://www.markandgraham.com/produc...measure|1|best|0|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> I always carry a teeny tape measure with me, but I never thought about getting a cute one... what a terrific idea, barbee! I'm going to check out Easy, since I can't quite imagine that someone will make it in leather. I definitely agree with you about the inside of bags. I try to have everything inside my bag be cute, if it can't be high-end. I was looking into getting a Chanel 4 x 6 pouch (I have a lot of cute pouches, but no high-end ones) but I couldn't find one in a color I liked. So that idea will go on the back burner for a while, until I h=can *find one in hot pink, or cobalt blue*, or... ???


Oh wow, these are my 2 favorite colors too.  I managed to get the New Medium Boy, Boy Zippy long wallet, small Boy Zip pouch where I keep my keyless car key) and the Ballerina shoes in the Cobalt Blue.  That's the most matchy matchy I've ever done.


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, these are my 2 favorite colors too.  I managed to get the New Medium Boy, Boy Zippy long wallet, small Boy Zip pouch where I keep my keyless car key) and the Ballerina shoes in the Cobalt Blue.  That's the most matchy matchy I've ever done.


Sounds gorgeous, tulip! All I have (and it's not bags, it's clothes) is a shirt, a sweater, and a pair of shoes, all in cobalt. She shoes are quilted suede and have patent, so I can wear them with black slim pants.
Sigh.
Maybe next year!


----------



## Tulip2

California53 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! I love the Papillon breed. They are so happy, funny, beautiful to look at, smart and trainable. I know that you must miss your boy so much. I have always had sporting dogs, but wanted something a little more "compact". I have the two Papillons and one Golden Retriever.
> All three are great dogs. Attached are a couple of pics of Piper (hound tri), Amber (GR), and Ginger (sable/white).
> Warm regards,
> California53


Oh these are the sweetest pictures of your fur babies!  I have a sweet little Cavalier King Charles named Sir Beaux Regarde.  I can honestly say it's the sweetest little puppy dog I've ever had.  Everyone loves him and he loves everyone.  He's amazing!


----------



## Tulip2

oreo713 said:


> What a great picture of Nick.  I haven't seen pictures of Misha and Rudy lately.  My sheltie has been feeling his age.  He lays around all day.  He does't even want to play much anymore.  Sad when they get older.  *The black on his face is practically all white now.*  He is still my handsome boy and I try to do everything and anything to make him happy and comfortable.


Oh I know all about this.  I had one solid black Cocker Spaniel and one Black & White.  You know they're growing old when the black turns to white.  All we can do at this point is give them all the love we have.  They always give it back in return...


----------



## prepster

ElainePG said:


> I found monogrammed tape measures at Mark & Graham, and bought one in red leather. It will be here next week!  http://www.markandgraham.com/products/leather-tape-measure/?pkey=e|leather+tape+measure|1|best|0|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH



Yay!  Thanks!


----------



## chessmont

Tulip2 said:


> Oh I know all about this.  I had one solid black Cocker Spaniel and one Black & White.  You know they're growing old when the black turns to white.  All we can do at this point is give them all the love we have.  They always give it back in return...



I had a sweet lab x Dobie mix all black and at ten years old she had not a single white hair anywhere.  When I took her at 10 years  to a new vet she had such a look of surprise on her face when I told her Sasha's age.  When we had to put her down at 16 she still had only a few white hairs but she had doggy Alzheimers and just forgot who she was and how to eat.  Sad.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> What a great picture of Nick.  I haven't seen pictures of Misha and Rudy lately.  My sheltie has been feeling his age.  He lays around all day.  He does't even want to play much anymore.  Sad when they get older.  The black on his face is practically all white now.  He is still my handsome boy and I try to do everything and anything to make him happy and comfortable.


I will post pictures of the boys tomorrow. I have them of course, I have just been remiss in doing it. It is so sad seeing your babies start feeling their age. Misha will be 11 this month. He really hasn't slowed down much since I got him going on 4 years ago now. We have started walking a lot more because Rudy and I need the exercise. Misha never stops. We did 70 minutes this morning and he was the only one wanting to continue. Rudy needed to gain weight when we got him. Now he has gained too much and needs to lose some. He has an appointment to see a doggie nutritionist. We had his thyroid tested but it is normal. He gets so little to eat and it's the lowest calorie food. I feel badly for him because Misha is so thin and needs to gain weight and gets so much more than he does. You can tell from Rudy's expression that he is not happy about the situation.

The fair was fun today, but too hot. It was good getting home early. I'm tired. Yep, getting older too.


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> I had a sweet lab x Dobie mix all black and at ten years old she had not a single white hair anywhere.  When I took her at 10 years  to a new vet she had such a look of surprise on her face when I told her Sasha's age.  When we had to put her down at 16 she still had only a few white hairs but she had doggy Alzheimers and just forgot who she was and how to eat.  Sad.


Aww poor baby. My first dog was a cockapoo. She lived to be 19. She had doggie Alzheimer's too at the end. It was heartbreaking. She was such an amazing dog. It took me years before I got another one.


----------



## Cilifene

California53 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! I love the Papillon breed. They are so happy, funny, beautiful to look at, smart and trainable. I know that you must miss your boy so much. I have always had sporting dogs, but wanted something a little more "compact". I have the two Papillons and one Golden Retriever.
> All three are great dogs. Attached are a couple of pics of Piper (hound tri), Amber (GR), and Ginger (sable/white).
> Warm regards,
> California53



Lovely pictures!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Aww poor baby. My first dog was a cockapoo. She lived to be 19. She had doggie Alzheimer's too at the end. It was heartbreaking. She was such an amazing dog. It took me years before I got another one.



Poor baby, that must have been so hard meg


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I'm here. Getting up early today for my trip to SCP. My Chanel jacket should be ready. It has been a busy week for me. I don't check in very often anymore because I rarely get notifications and I have fallen behind in all the threads I used to be a part of so I have kinda given up on them. Except this one. I have been in strict diet mode. So far I've lost 13.2 lbs. since July 1st. I have another 8 to go. Spending less time on my computer has helped. I will get pictures of the jacket when I pick it up. The weather was fabulous for almost a week. It felt like Fall was around the corner. Now it's hot again and we're planning on going to the LA County Fair on Friday. Oh, I had the woman from TRR pick up a bunch more stuff and I am down to 36 bags. That includes clutches. That's all the news here. Hopefully everyone is doing well.



Wow Meg, down to 36 bags  that is really something


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the Ettinger link, prepster! I found monogrammed tape measures at Mark & Graham, and bought one in red leather. It will be here next week!
> http://www.markandgraham.com/products/leather-tape-measure/?pkey=e|leather+tape+measure|1|best|0|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


I had a vague memory of having one of those tape measures.  Started opening desk drawers, and there it was.  It's old, but is red, and is a Coach.  Guess I can put away the tape measure coiled on my desk.  Glad you found and ordered one, Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> The day I fell in love with the PM size Capucines ...    I just love that blue spray leopard stole .....
> 
> View attachment 3455798


Love it!


----------



## skyqueen

California53 said:


> Good Morning,
> I work in the Mojave desert and live in Tehachapi, CA. I am falling in love with Louis Vuitton bags. For fun, I compete with my Papillons in agility trials and study the Kawaiisu Indian history as our home is build on a former Kawaiisu Indian village site. I have found some interesting projectile points and scraping tools in our backyard.
> Warm regards,
> California53


Welcome Cali...you'll love this thread 
How interesting! I drove through the Mojave Desert when I moved from CA to Conn. It's also the graveyard to retired planes. Creepy!


California53 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! I love the Papillon breed. They are so happy, funny, beautiful to look at, smart and trainable. I know that you must miss your boy so much. I have always had sporting dogs, but wanted something a little more "compact". I have the two Papillons and one Golden Retriever.
> All three are great dogs. Attached are a couple of pics of Piper (hound tri), Amber (GR), and Ginger (sable/white).
> Warm regards,
> California53


Adorable! My dear GF has a Papillon and a Japanese Chin. I had to laugh when you said you compete in agility trails with your babies. The visual of those little bodies jumping over fences and running around a field is priceless! 
I have 3 dogs, now...ages 16, 13, 11. The 16 y/o is in great shape...even her teeth (knock wood). Connemara pony (22) and Morgan horse (33). Oh, and Pete, the peacock (4).


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Poor baby, that must have been so hard meg


It was very hard. She was my grade to grad school dog and my constant companion. I didn't think I would ever get over losing her. It took so long to be ready for another dog.


Cilifene said:


> Wow Meg, down to 36 bags  that is really something


Yeah, and I think I have a few more that can go. I will have to do the same thing with my larger clothes so I will start another pile for the woman at TRR.


----------



## megt10

Okay, Oreo. Here are some recent pictures of the babies. Here is the Chanel jacket that came home with me on Tuesday. I will post better pictures soon.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Okay, Oreo. Here are some recent pictures of the babies. Here is the Chanel jacket that came home with me on Tuesday. I will post better pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457613
> View attachment 3457614
> View attachment 3457615
> View attachment 3457616


The boys look so adorable, especially with their bow ties!!!   The jacket is TDF.  Wear it in the best of health!!!  It is absolutely fabulous, can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I had a vague memory of having one of those tape measures.  Started opening desk drawers, and there it was.  It's old, but is red, and is a Coach.  Guess I can put away the tape measure coiled on my desk.  Glad you found and ordered one, Elaine!


I have little tape measures all over my house, barbee! It seems as though I'm always measuring something. Part of it is that I'm a knitter, so for sure there's always a small tape measure in my current knitting bag, and another in my sewing box. And then another large heavy one in the hardware chest. But none of them are really cute... if tape measures are supposed to be cute! Glad you found your red Coach one.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Okay, Oreo. Here are some recent pictures of the babies. Here is the Chanel jacket that came home with me on Tuesday. I will post better pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457613
> View attachment 3457614
> View attachment 3457615
> View attachment 3457616


Love the photos of the boys with their bow ties. They look like perfect little gentlemen!
I'm just blown away by your Chanel jacket. Can't wait to see how you style it.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Okay, Oreo. Here are some recent pictures of the babies. Here is the Chanel jacket that came home with me on Tuesday. I will post better pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457613
> View attachment 3457614
> View attachment 3457615
> View attachment 3457616



Awww, so cute they are Meg! and you know I love the jacket in BLACK


----------



## djfmn

megt10 said:


> Okay, Oreo. Here are some recent pictures of the babies. Here is the Chanel jacket that came home with me on Tuesday. I will post better pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457613
> View attachment 3457614
> View attachment 3457615
> View attachment 3457616


Meg your jacket is stunning. I love the color as always Chanel such a classic and stylish jacket. Gorgeous.


----------



## Izzy48

I am so far behind it will take some time to catch up but I did see cute fur baby pictures.  I saw an article on the new Balenziaga style and I think it's great. Who would ever thought of a Bal without the hardware? I like it but I am not buying at present. The pictures are excellent in the Forum article. It is rather expensive though but looks as if it would be fun to carry. 

Hope all are well and have a wonderful Labor Day!


----------



## Cilifene

Wearing pink today ... and my favorite bag REISSUE....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Wearing pink today ... and my favorite bag REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3458668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458669


I just love you in this hot pink sweater, dear cilifene! What a beautiful outfit!


----------



## Tulip2

megt10 said:


> Okay, Oreo. Here are some recent pictures of the babies. Here is the Chanel jacket that came home with me on Tuesday. I will post better pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457613
> View attachment 3457614
> View attachment 3457615
> View attachment 3457616


Oh my, they're all dressed up with their little bow ties!  I love it!  I wonder what my Beaux would think about a bow tie?  
My friend would laugh her head off if I did that.  
We're jacket twinsies.  I got mine a month or so ago.  It's just hanging there waiting for some cooler weather here.  It takes a while to arrive here on the Gulf Coast.  I can't hardly wait!  My plan is to wear my Eileen Fisher gray top & pants.  I'm hoping it will work well with the buttons.  I just think that this jacket is going to work well with so many things.  I got it on my Birthday.  I had no idea I was going to that!


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> Wearing pink today ... and my favorite bag REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3458668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458669


Love this color of pink!  It looks really great on you too.  And of course your Reissue!


----------



## Tulip2

Izzy48 said:


> I am so far behind it will take some time to catch up but I did see cute fur baby pictures.  I saw an article on the new Balenziaga style and I think it's great. Who would ever thought of a Bal without the hardware? I like it but I am not buying at present. The pictures are excellent in the Forum article. It is rather expensive though but looks as if it would be fun to carry.
> 
> Hope all are well and have a wonderful Labor Day!


Hi Izzy!   Hope your Labor Day is a nice Holiday too.  It sure is nice to have 3 days off from work that's for sure!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I just love you in this hot pink sweater, dear cilifene! What a beautiful outfit!


Thank you very much Elaine! 



Tulip2 said:


> Love this color of pink!  It looks really great on you too.  And of course your Reissue!


Thanks a lot Tulip  I really understand why people are so happy with Chanel bags...


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I am so far behind it will take some time to catch up but I did see cute fur baby pictures.  I saw an article on the new Balenziaga style and I think it's great. Who would ever thought of a Bal without the hardware? I like it but I am not buying at present. The pictures are excellent in the Forum article. It is rather expensive though but looks as if it would be fun to carry.
> 
> Hope all are well and have a wonderful Labor Day!


Hi Izzy!  I think I saw you have a new Saint Laurent bag?  Are you loving it?  And size? I am seriously thinking about the College bag, but not sure if this can be an everyday bag for me.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Love the photos of the boys with their bow ties. They look like perfect little gentlemen!
> I'm just blown away by your Chanel jacket. Can't wait to see how you style it.


Thanks, Elaine. The boys always get some sort of a tie when they go to get groomed. Misha goes and picks his out. He loves going to the groomers. All the social dogs get to play with each other in the work area and Misha is very social. Rudy has become more so as he follows Misha's lead.
I am anxiously awaiting cooler weather so that I can wear the jacket. I think it will go with just about everything. I bought a Chanel black skirt to wear with it. I will pick it up on my next trip to SCP along with a pair of booties. I loved the booties but really wanted rubber soles. When I mentioned it to my SA she said oh we do that. I will just send them out for you. She also told me that I can bring all my Chanel shoes in and get rubber soles put on them. 


Cilifene said:


> Awww, so cute they are Meg! and you know I love the jacket in BLACK


Thank you so much, C. 


djfmn said:


> Meg your jacket is stunning. I love the color as always Chanel such a classic and stylish jacket. Gorgeous.


Thank you. I can't wait to wear it.


Cilifene said:


> Wearing pink today ... and my favorite bag REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3458668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458669


You look fabulous. I love the pink on you. It is fantastic with your coloring.


Tulip2 said:


> Oh my, they're all dressed up with their little bow ties!  I love it!  I wonder what my Beaux would think about a bow tie?
> My friend would laugh her head off if I did that.
> We're jacket twinsies.  I got mine a month or so ago.  It's just hanging there waiting for some cooler weather here.  It takes a while to arrive here on the Gulf Coast.  I can't hardly wait!  My plan is to wear my Eileen Fisher gray top & pants.  I'm hoping it will work well with the buttons.  I just think that this jacket is going to work well with so many things.  I got it on my Birthday.  I had no idea I was going to that!


Yeah, jacket twins. I had no idea that I was going to buy one either. I just thought it sure is pretty. What harm could it do to at least try it on.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Wearing pink today ... and my favorite bag REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3458668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458669


Casual chic, my dear!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Wearing pink today ... and my favorite bag REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3458668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458669


What a great color for you, Cilifene! Needless to say, a beautiful bag.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Hi Izzy!  I think I saw you have a new Saint Laurent bag?  Are you loving it?  And size? I am seriously thinking about the College bag, but not sure if this can be an everyday bag for me.



Yes, I do love it.  It is beautifully made with great leather. My only concern is I chose the YSL logo with the dark finish. After I had used it I looked on the SL forum and saw people talking about chips on it. I inquired about this on their thread and no one answered so I hope it is not a problem. I am selling the LV we have that is the same simply because it is not a me bag so that is why I bought the YSL. It was a very good decision on my part. The LV is a chic and well made bag but I think a little young for me. Can't believe I am saying that but that is the way I feel.



Tulip2 said:


> Hi Izzy!   Hope your Labor Day is a nice Holiday too.  It sure is nice to have 3 days off from work that's for sure!



Thanks Tulip, it has been a hot and quiet long weekend and I have slept too much. My DH just returned from a long trip so he is exhausted as well. Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, I do love it.  It is beautifully made with great leather. My only concern is I chose the YSL logo with the dark finish. After I had used it I looked on the SL forum and saw people talking about chips on it. I inquired about this on their thread and no one answered so I hope it is not a problem. I am selling the LV we have that is the same simply because it is not a me bag so that is why I bought the YSL. It was a very good decision on my part. The LV is a chic and well made bag but I think a little young for me. Can't believe I am saying that but that is the way I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tulip, it has been a hot and quiet long weekend and I have slept too much. My DH just returned from a long trip so he is exhausted as well. Hope you had a good weekend!


Izzy, I too find I buy bags that I love, but after one season, I have had enough of, or no longer "feel" them. Not sure if I see other posts and get sucked in, or really just love too many bags. I am ready to sell my Coach Dinky.  I have really enjoyed it, but certainly don't gravitate to it much anymore.  The bags I love I just keep wearing, so begin excluding the others.  I have had a good time with my white PS1 I got on sale, but put it away yesterday, assuming the white season is over.  Brought out my blush patent Gucci Disco, which I was ready to sell, but now think why would I sell it?  The color is perfect, and I do still love it. It has not been used all summer, and should have been.  I do know one LV mono should be enough(I have the Pochette Metis) so now, do I move on to other brands?  I am afraid Chanel is calling me, but I will need to put earplugs in.  If I post a pic of my new wallet later, that should keep me at bay. It comes down to all of us love handbags.  It's that simple.  Back to the Saint Laurent College bag--by you loving the quality of your new YSL, you may be giving me the green light.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Wearing pink today ... and my favorite bag REISSUE....
> 
> View attachment 3458668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458669


Is that hot pink or fuschia?  Doesn't really matter as it looks fabulous on you.  I've been wearing the same color on my nails for almost a decade now,  except for some reason, they call it Pompeii Purple...go figure!!!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Elaine. The boys always get some sort of a tie when they go to get groomed. Misha goes and picks his out. He loves going to the groomers. All the social dogs get to play with each other in the work area and Misha is very social. Rudy has become more so as he follows Misha's lead.
> I am anxiously awaiting cooler weather so that I can wear the jacket. I think it will go with just about everything. I bought a Chanel black skirt to wear with it. I will pick it up on my next trip to SCP along with a pair of booties. I loved the booties but really wanted rubber soles. When I mentioned it to my SA she said oh we do that. I will just send them out for you. She also told me that I can bring all my Chanel shoes in and get rubber soles put on them.
> 
> Thank you so much, C.
> 
> Thank you. I can't wait to wear it.
> 
> You look fabulous. I love the pink on you. It is fantastic with your coloring.
> 
> Yeah, jacket twins. I had no idea that I was going to buy one either. I just thought it sure is pretty. What harm could it do to at least try it on.


Thank you meg! Yeah, grey and pink are lovely together


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Casual chic, my dear!





Izzy48 said:


> What a great color for you, Cilifene! Needless to say, a beautiful bag.


Thanks ❤️❤️


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Is that hot pink or fuschia?  Doesn't really matter as it looks fabulous on you.  I've been wearing the same color on my nails for almost a decade now,  except for some reason, they call it Pompeii Purple...go figure!!!


I don't know I just love it Thanks dear!


----------



## can_do_mom

I stumbled onto TPF and then on this thread.  What a lovely group of ladies!  I just joined the 50+ group and am SO happy to be here!  I was diagnosed with Ovarian cancer 16 years ago at the age of 34 and so I celebrate each "bonus" birthday.    As mentioned here earlier, I can relate to the thought of being just 25yo yesterday, the years seem to fly by faster and faster!  I'm married, have three "children" ages 23, 20 and 16.  My sister owns a boutique and I help her part-time.  I love our arrangement because it allows me to engage in my favorite passion: traveling. That's  my life in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me drop in and say hello!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I stumbled onto TPF and then on this thread.  What a lovely group of ladies!  I just joined the 50+ group and am SO happy to be here!  I was diagnosed with Ovarian cancer 16 years ago at the age of 34 and so I celebrate each "bonus" birthday.    As mentioned here earlier, I can relate to the thought of being just 25yo yesterday, the years seem to fly by faster and faster!  I'm married, have three "children" ages 23, 20 and 16.  My sister owns a boutique and I help her part-time.  I love our arrangement because it allows me to engage in my favorite passion: traveling. That's  my life in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me drop in and say hello!


Hello, c_d_m, and welcome! So glad that you found us. How wonderful that you treasure every birthday, though of course the reason you do is scary. So glad that you beat ovarian cancer... that's a really bad one. I'm 11 years out from breast cancer.
What kind of boutique does your sister own? 
And what kind of handbags do you like?
And where do you like to travel???????


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, I too find I buy bags that I love, but after one season, I have had enough of, or no longer "feel" them. Not sure if I see other posts and get sucked in, or really just love too many bags. I am ready to sell my Coach Dinky.  I have really enjoyed it, but certainly don't gravitate to it much anymore.  The bags I love I just keep wearing, so begin excluding the others.  I have had a good time with my white PS1 I got on sale, but put it away yesterday, assuming the white season is over.  Brought out my blush patent Gucci Disco, which I was ready to sell, but now think why would I sell it?  The color is perfect, and I do still love it. It has not been used all summer, and should have been.  I do know one LV mono should be enough(I have the Pochette Metis) so now, do I move on to other brands?  I am afraid Chanel is calling me, but I will need to put earplugs in.  If I post a pic of my new wallet later, that should keep me at bay. It comes down to all of us love handbags.  It's that simple.  Back to the Saint Laurent College bag--by you loving the quality of your new YSL, you may be giving me the green light.



Barbee, mine is the large Kate wallet which is the width of many of the bags. The inside is structured into an organized compartments and it is light weight. The ironic thing about this purchase is I decided the medium was a bit too small and purchased the large but for some reason failed to look at the  price difference. There was a considerable price difference so I suppose I may as well have bought a bag. What can I say other than I need to be more careful.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Hello, c_d_m, and welcome! So glad that you found us. How wonderful that you treasure every birthday, though of course the reason you do is scary. So glad that you beat ovarian cancer... that's a really bad one. I'm 11 years out from breast cancer.
> What kind of boutique does your sister own?
> And what kind of handbags do you like?
> And where do you like to travel???????


My sister's boutique is really cool, in that it evolved from her love of horses and showing.  She used to ride and compete and began selling tack and equipment to fellow equestrians.  Somehow that morphed into show clothes which over the years morphed into boutique clothing.  She still sells clothing with a western flair but as time goes by, we continue to expand and offer more traditional lines.  She is a breast cancer survivor, too, Elaine (my dear departed sister's name, your name is special to me! ). My surviving sister (boutique owner) beat triple negative, inflammatory breast cancer almost four years ago.  The doctors call her their rock-star patient!  

I am an eclectic bag lover.  I have a couple Mulberry bags, Burberry, Prada, LV Eva, Rag & Bone, Dooney, Coach, Some Italian bag bought overseas, Longchamp, Kate Spade, Brahmin, Henri Bendel.  I tend to favor crossbody bags that don't weigh me down.  I need to cull the collection and sell a few of the heavier bags that I don't carry much but I tend to put it off.  

I'm open to traveling anywhere.  I went overseas late in life, five years ago and got bit by the travel bug!  I love art, architecture and history so the old European cities continue to call to me, ha ha!  I have a trip planned overseas next month with a friend and my oldest daughter.  We will be visiting Iceland, Prague, Madrid, South of France and Paris, which (thus far) is my favorite city!  I looooove Paris and can't wait to return!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Hello, c_d_m, and welcome! So glad that you found us. How wonderful that you treasure every birthday, though of course the reason you do is scary. So glad that you beat ovarian cancer... that's a really bad one. I'm 11 years out from breast cancer.
> What kind of boutique does your sister own?
> And what kind of handbags do you like?
> And where do you like to travel???????


And Elaine!  In my excitement to reply to your questions, I forgot to congratulate YOU on 11 years of surviving breast cancer!  That is wonderful!  May you continue to be blessed with good health!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I stumbled onto TPF and then on this thread.  What a lovely group of ladies!  I just joined the 50+ group and am SO happy to be here!  I was diagnosed with Ovarian cancer 16 years ago at the age of 34 and so I celebrate each "bonus" birthday.    As mentioned here earlier, I can relate to the thought of being just 25yo yesterday, the years seem to fly by faster and faster!  I'm married, have three "children" ages 23, 20 and 16.  My sister owns a boutique and I help her part-time.  I love our arrangement because it allows me to engage in my favorite passion: traveling. That's  my life in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me drop in and say hello!



Welcome CDM,  I'm so glad you beat the cancer, I can tell you are a very positive lady. Do post pics of your bags please we would love to see them....


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Welcome CDM,  I'm so glad you beat the cancer, I can tell you are a very positive lady. Do post pics of your bags please we would love to see them....


Thank you, Cilifene!  I don't have any pics of my bags, but I can remedy that.   I really love seeing what everyone else is carrying.  I keep thinking that there is a bag out there that could do it all and then I could unload more of my collection but reading on TPF makes me doubt that.  I have a hunch I could gain an education here.  

P.S. Please tell me I'm not the only one who still likes to match her bag to her shoes.  Ha ha!  I struggle with this.  It was definitely the thing to do when I came of age.  Now my girls (gently) rib me about it.  Ha ha!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Cilifene!  I don't have any pics of my bags, but I can remedy that.   I really love seeing what everyone else is carrying.  I keep thinking that *there is a bag out there that could do it all* and then I could unload more of my collection but reading on TPF makes me doubt that.  I have a hunch I could gain an education here.
> 
> P.S. Please tell me I'm not the only one who still likes to match her bag to her shoes.  Ha ha!  I struggle with this.  It was definitely the thing to do when I came of age.  Now my girls (gently) rib me about it.  Ha ha!



I found that one bag for myself  for me it's a Chanel Reissue size 226. I only have black bags, so my black and white Adidas does match


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I found that one bag for myself  for me it's a Chanel Reissue size 226. I only have black bags, so my black and white Adidas does match


I think I am going to buy a pair of the black and white Adidas............they will match my dog perfectly!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I think I am going to buy a pair of the black and white Adidas............they will match my dog perfectly!!!


And, I forgot to mention, another reason I love this page is because everyone seems to love animals! We are down to just one pup after having to part with two over the past 8 months.  What a wretched season of goodbyes that was.  I truly did not think it would hit me as hard as it has.  We lost my hubby's beloved Golden Retriever, Millie, to cancer in December and then our sweet little Yorkie, Lacey, to kidney disease in June.  We are left with Ted, a Schnoodle who is crazy about me but not so loved by the rest of the family.  It's a long story but poor Theo isn't quite right.  He was attacked by something (bobcat, wolf, bear?) up at our cabin five years ago and hasn't been the same since.  

And Cilifene, I will have to look at your Chanel!  I do not know what reissue means.  Perhaps when I am in Paris I will come home with the ultimate souvenir, ha ha!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I think I am going to buy a pair of the black and white Adidas............they will match my dog perfectly!!!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> I stumbled onto TPF and then on this thread.  What a lovely group of ladies!  I just joined the 50+ group and am SO happy to be here!  I was diagnosed with Ovarian cancer 16 years ago at the age of 34 and so I celebrate each "bonus" birthday.    As mentioned here earlier, I can relate to the thought of being just 25yo yesterday, the years seem to fly by faster and faster!  I'm married, have three "children" ages 23, 20 and 16.  My sister owns a boutique and I help her part-time.  I love our arrangement because it allows me to engage in my favorite passion: traveling. That's  my life in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me drop in and say hello!



Welcome! So happy to have  you with us. Thankful the cancer is in the past and the very same to Elaine. I noticed you mentioned matching shoes/bags. Yes, I still do that quite often.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I think I am going to buy a pair of the black and white Adidas............they will match my dog perfectly!!!


Buying a pair of shoes to match your dog... I *love* it, oreo!!!


----------



## ElainePG

@can_do_mom I still match bags and shoes most of the time, I think it's because that's the way I was raised! But then there are certain "rules" I break, too. I wear black with blue (though I don't pair black and a dark navy... that just looks strange to me) and I wear certain shades of brown with certain shades of blue. I have an embarrassingly large collection of Hermes silk scarves, and the right color scarf will often pull together two colors that aren't "supposed to" go together. Right now I'm wearing black leggings and a light beige v-neck cashmere sweater with a black tee under it, but my H scarf is gold, beige, and black, so it works. On the other hand I ran out of the house carrying a navy bag this morning because I was late and didn't have time to change bags, but that was NOT the original plan! Fortunately, I live in the back of beyond, so nobody notices. It would be different if I lived in a city... then again, if I lived in a city, I wouldn't be leaving the house in leggings!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> @can_do_mom I still match bags and shoes most of the time, I think it's because that's the way I was raised! But then there are certain "rules" I break, too. I wear black with blue (though I don't pair black and a dark navy... that just looks strange to me) and I wear certain shades of brown with certain shades of blue. I have an embarrassingly large collection of Hermes silk scarves, and the right color scarf will often pull together two colors that aren't "supposed to" go together. Right now I'm wearing black leggings and a light beige v-neck cashmere sweater with a black tee under it, but my H scarf is gold, beige, and black, so it works. On the other hand I ran out of the house carrying a navy bag this morning because I was late and didn't have time to change bags, but that was NOT the original plan! Fortunately, I live in the back of beyond, so nobody notices. It would be different if I lived in a city... then again, if I lived in a city, I wouldn't be leaving the house in leggings!





Izzy48 said:


> Welcome! So happy to have  you with us. Thankful the cancer is in the past and the very same to Elaine. I noticed you mentioned matching shoes/bags. Yes, I still do that quite often.


Thank you, Izzy!  Glad to be here!  I'm enjoying reading previous posts.  Seems like the shoe/bag matching thing is common here.  Whew! 

And, Elaine, black leggings with a beige cashmere sweater sounds right up my alley!  I do not have any Hermes scarves, yet.  I've gone in their lovely boutique in Paris and looked at them, but to be honest, it was too overwhelming for me.  I didn't even know where to begin so my children and I politely browsed and then moved on.  Maybe this trip?  Do I need an Hermes scarf primer?


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> And, I forgot to mention, another reason I love this page is because everyone seems to love animals! We are down to just one pup after having to part with two over the past 8 months.  What a wretched season of goodbyes that was.  I truly did not think it would hit me as hard as it has.  We lost my hubby's beloved Golden Retriever, Millie, to cancer in December and then our sweet little Yorkie, Lacey, to kidney disease in June.  We are left with Ted, a Schnoodle who is crazy about me but not so loved by the rest of the family.  It's a long story but poor Theo isn't quite right.  He was attacked by something (bobcat, wolf, bear?) up at our cabin five years ago and hasn't been the same since.
> 
> And Cilifene, I will have to look at your Chanel!  I do not know what reissue means.  Perhaps when I am in Paris I will come home with the ultimate souvenir, ha ha!


Welcome CDM...glad you found us 
Nice to see new members chiming in! Yes...we are a group of animal lovers. Congratulations on beating ovarian cancer, a hard one to beat!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Izzy!  Glad to be here!  I'm enjoying reading previous posts.  Seems like the shoe/bag matching thing is common here.  Whew!
> 
> And, Elaine, black leggings with a beige cashmere sweater sounds right up my alley!  I do not have any Hermes scarves, yet.  I've gone in their lovely boutique in Paris and looked at them, but to be honest, it was too overwhelming for me.  I didn't even know where to begin so my children and I politely browsed and then moved on.  Maybe this trip?  *Do I need an Hermes scarf primer?*


Yes, the scarves in the boutiques can be overwhelming, and while I've never been to the FSH boutique in Paris I hear it can be the most overwhelming of all. Especially if you don't speak French. You can actually buy these scarves in the US... you don't have to go all the way to Paris for them! And you can buy from their U.S. web site, though it's more fun to do it in person, especially if you don't have a lot of experience with the scarves.
Here is a fun blog if you want to get a sense of using the 90cm scarves (the most versatile size, imo) in your everyday wardrobe:
http://www.maitaispicturebook.com
She has a great sense of style, and wears her scarves in such an everyday-casual way that it's inspirational! 
Also there's the "Scarf of the Day" thread here on tPF, which is fun because there is a weekly theme, and you can see vintage as well as fairly new scarves. Lots of ideas on how to tie those luscious little bits of silk!  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...u-wearing-today.926798/page-871#post-30602937


----------



## barbee

Welcome, Can Do Mom!  It's so nice to have others becoming older with us.
Whew!  I never knew it was so difficult to make a purchase on line.  Called the credit card company first, to warn I would be purchasing.  Had a nice chat with the lady, who didn't know there really was a Selfridges store(we then talked about Downton Abbey.)  I spent a good 40 minutes trying to input my information on the site(Selfrdges) and finally formatted my phone number correctly( I tried every which way, knowing they needed the 1, but not knowing it needed two 00's in front of it.)  Finally input the credit card info---of course--there is a problem, call your credit card company.  So of course I was not too happy, since I had called to warn of my transaction.  However, they said it was not their issue, it was Selfridges denying.  They gave the OK, and voila!  You know I ordered through Selfridges to save money, even with the import duties. Otherwise this would just be too much hassle.  I should have a reveal in about a week.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Welcome, Can Do Mom!  It's so nice to have others becoming older with us.
> Whew!  I never knew it was so difficult to make a purchase on line.  Called the credit card company first, to warn I would be purchasing.  Had a nice chat with the lady, who didn't know there really was a Selfridges store(we then talked about Downton Abbey.)  I spent a good 40 minutes trying to input my information on the site(Selfrdges) and finally formatted my phone number correctly( I tried every which way, knowing they needed the 1, but not knowing it needed two 00's in front of it.)  Finally input the credit card info---of course--there is a problem, call your credit card company.  So of course I was not too happy, since I had called to warn of my transaction.  However, they said it was not their issue, it was Selfridges denying.  They gave the OK, and voila!  You know I ordered through Selfridges to save money, even with the import duties. Otherwise this would just be too much hassle.  I should have a reveal in about a week.



What did you buy?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> What did you buy?


Yes, I was going to ask this exact question! At least can you give us a little hint? I didn't realize that certain items could be less expensive to buy directly from the U.K. despite import duties. I'm guessing maybe clothing, like a terrific Barbour jacket?


----------



## Izzy48

Who is going to buy the new iPhone 7 or 7Plus. I have never bought one immediately but I am tempted this time. Not certain why as my iPhone 6 is still like new. 

Skyqueen, do you still like your 6Plus? I think this time I will get the larger version.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Welcome, Can Do Mom!  It's so nice to have others becoming older with us.
> Whew!  I never knew it was so difficult to make a purchase on line.  Called the credit card company first, to warn I would be purchasing.  Had a nice chat with the lady, who didn't know there really was a Selfridges store(we then talked about Downton Abbey.)  I spent a good 40 minutes trying to input my information on the site(Selfrdges) and finally formatted my phone number correctly( I tried every which way, knowing they needed the 1, but not knowing it needed two 00's in front of it.)  Finally input the credit card info---of course--there is a problem, call your credit card company.  So of course I was not too happy, since I had called to warn of my transaction.  However, they said it was not their issue, it was Selfridges denying.  They gave the OK, and voila!  You know I ordered through Selfridges to save money, even with the import duties. Otherwise this would just be too much hassle.  I should have a reveal in about a week.



Sounds like a pain but it is probably worth it. Hope you purchased the YSL!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Who is going to buy the new iPhone 7 or 7Plus. I have never bought one immediately but I am tempted this time. Not certain why as my iPhone 6 is still like new.
> 
> *Skyqueen, do you still like your 6Plus*? I think this time I will get the larger version.


I'm not SQ, but I love my 6 Plus. I'm definitely glad that when I upgraded from my iPhone 5, I e=went to the larger size. I don't find it heavy, and I find it a lot easier to use. If/when I go for the 7 (and I'm in no big rush) I'll get the Plus size. The only reason I can currently see for upgrading is to get the better camera, which really does sound impressive in this new model. But the live reports are just coming in... I'm sure there will be a lot of reviews in the next week or two.
I'd love to get an Apple Watch, but the current one is too large for my wrist. Maybe the updated one will be smaller?


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> What did you buy?





ElainePG said:


> Yes, I was going to ask this exact question! At least can you give us a little hint? I didn't realize that certain items could be less expensive to buy directly from the U.K. despite import duties. I'm guessing maybe clothing, like a terrific Barbour jacket?


You will just have to wait and see.  Hint--it is not clothing.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Sounds like a pain but it is probably worth it. Hope you purchased the YSL!!


Shush!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I was going to ask this exact question! At least can you give us a little hint? I didn't realize that certain items could be less expensive to buy directly from the U.K. despite import duties. I'm guessing maybe clothing, like a terrific Barbour jacket?


I am still trying to figure it out, Elaine.  Don't know if VAT is deducted in the US prices already, or if certain brands are just cheaper.  The duties I paid mirror what my normal sales tax would be, yet I did not see VAT deducted as they said it would be.  Maybe they reimburse VAT once it is shipped.  Regardless, even if I get no money back, it still was much cheaper.


----------



## Tulip2

can_do_mom said:


> I stumbled onto TPF and then on this thread.  What a lovely group of ladies!  I just joined the 50+ group and am SO happy to be here!  I was diagnosed with Ovarian cancer 16 years ago at the age of 34 and so I celebrate each "bonus" birthday.    As mentioned here earlier, I can relate to the thought of being just 25yo yesterday, the years seem to fly by faster and faster!  I'm married, have three "children" ages 23, 20 and 16.  My sister owns a boutique and I help her part-time.  I love our arrangement because it allows me to engage in my favorite passion: traveling. That's  my life in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me drop in and say hello!


Welcome cdm!  What wonderful news to hear you beat that awful c word.  I understand how you thrill at every birthday.  My Dad had his first heart attack at 55 years old.  I'm now 58 and each birthday is a real prize to me.  He died of a massive at 60.  I cherish each day.  You're going to fit in so well here.  Everyone is so wonderful and honest.  It's my favorite Thread!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I'm not SQ, but I love my 6 Plus. I'm definitely glad that when I upgraded from my iPhone 5, I e=went to the larger size. I don't find it heavy, and I find it a lot easier to use. If/when I go for the 7 (and I'm in no big rush) I'll get the Plus size. The only reason I can currently see for upgrading is to get the better camera, which really does sound impressive in this new model. But the live reports are just coming in... I'm sure there will be a lot of reviews in the next week or two.
> I'd love to get an Apple Watch, but the current one is too large for my wrist. Maybe the updated one will be smaller?


Hubby bought me an Apple Watch for my birthday in May! I love it even though I probably only utilize about 10% of its capabilities, ha ha! My middle daughter picked it out and she chose the rose gold. I am known for being picky and so I kept her choice and did not exchange it just to prove her wrong. LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Hubby bought me an Apple Watch for my birthday in May! I love it even though I probably only utilize about 10% of its capabilities, ha ha! My middle daughter picked it out and she chose the rose gold. I am known for being picky and so I kept her choice and did not exchange it just to prove her wrong. LOL!


The rose gold one is so pretty... it's the one I'd prefer. My iPhone is rose gold! Which band do you have?


----------



## bisbee

I'm still thinking on the Apple Watch.  As for the new iPhone, my 6 is still pristine, so I think I'll wait.  But...I won't get the 7 Plus...I find the size too awkward.  The regular one is perfect for me.  And...the plus won't fit in the pocket of my jeans.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Who is going to buy the new iPhone 7 or 7Plus. I have never bought one immediately but I am tempted this time. Not certain why as my iPhone 6 is still like new.
> 
> Skyqueen, do you still like your 6Plus? I think this time I will get the larger version.





ElainePG said:


> I'm not SQ, but I love my 6 Plus. I'm definitely glad that when I upgraded from my iPhone 5, I e=went to the larger size. I don't find it heavy, and I find it a lot easier to use. If/when I go for the 7 (and I'm in no big rush) I'll get the Plus size. The only reason I can currently see for upgrading is to get the better camera, which really does sound impressive in this new model. But the live reports are just coming in... I'm sure there will be a lot of reviews in the next week or two.
> I'd love to get an Apple Watch, but the current one is too large for my wrist. Maybe the updated one will be smaller?



I'll definitely buy the 7 plus but not now in a half year or so  I'm looking forward to a much better camera.
Elaine did you try the smallest Apple Watch on your wrist? I have a tiny wrist, and find it ok.
Btw, I also use my Watch to take pictures - here is one taken via the Watch..


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Who is going to buy the new iPhone 7 or 7Plus. I have never bought one immediately but I am tempted this time. Not certain why as my iPhone 6 is still like new.
> 
> Skyqueen, do you still like your 6Plus? I think this time I will get the larger version.


Love my iPhone 6 plus!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Who is going to buy the new iPhone 7 or 7Plus. I have never bought one immediately but I am tempted this time. Not certain why as my iPhone 6 is still like new.
> 
> Skyqueen, do you still like your 6Plus? I think this time I will get the larger version.


Izzy, I am not upgrading.  Our whole family has the 6, and I find it fits in handbag pockets easily.  I don't want to rock the boat, plus I have 3 different covers which would be wasted.  And ... we are on an old plan, so, when any of the family upgrades, we will be forced to go to a new plan, which I am sure will cost more.  This is per my daughter, who works for ATT.  She gets us a discount under her name, so of course we still pay for her phone.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> The rose gold one is so pretty... it's the one I'd prefer. My iPhone is rose gold! Which band do you have?


----------



## can_do_mom

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3461836


Ack! I'm not very good at including photos.  I have two bands, the one shown and another sport band.  It's kind of a taupe-mauve color.  Basically goes with everything.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Ack! I'm not very good at including photos.  I have two bands, the one shown and another sport band.  It's kind of a taupe-mauve color.  Basically goes with everything.


So nice!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I'll definitely buy the 7 plus but not now in a half year or so  I'm looking forward to a much better camera.
> Elaine did you try the smallest Apple Watch on your wrist? I have a tiny wrist, and find it ok.
> Btw, I also use my Watch to take pictures - here is one taken via the Watch..
> 
> View attachment 3461533


I'm excited about the new camera also, cilifene, but like you, I'm going to wait a little while before upgrading, just to make sure there aren't any serious problems with the phone. I'll spend at least a few months reading reviews!
Yes, I did try the smallest Apple watch on my wrist, and it looked enormous. But I was busy running other errands in the store that day, so I wasn't really very focussed. One of these days I will just go to the store and pay attention to the watches, and try one with different bands, and really pay good attention. 
I think it would be fun to take pictures with my watch!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I'm excited about the new camera also, cilifene, but like you, I'm going to wait a little while before upgrading, just to make sure there aren't any serious problems with the phone. I'll spend at least a few months reading reviews!
> Yes, I did try the smallest Apple watch on my wrist, and it looked enormous. But I was busy running other errands in the store that day, so I wasn't really very focussed. One of these days I will just go to the store and pay attention to the watches, and try one with different bands, and really pay good attention.
> I think it would be fun to take pictures with my watch!


I have small wrists, too, and at first the watch seemed large but I don't even notice it now. I wear it all the time except for dressy occasions. 

Does anyone else dread replacing their phone?  I hate how much energy it takes learning new electronic devices!  I have the iPhone 6. My first iPhone and I love it! I'll never go back to an Android now.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I have small wrists, too, and at first the watch seemed large but I don't even notice it now. I wear it all the time except for dressy occasions.
> 
> Does anyone else dread replacing their phone?  I hate how much energy it takes learning new electronic devices!  I have the iPhone 6. My first iPhone and I love it! I'll never go back to an Android now.


I do....I had an Atrix and then I upgraded to an Iphone 5 (this was a couple of years ago). It took me a few days to learn the ins and outs.  One day this past July,  the battery swelled and literally lifted the glass face off the phone. Apple store explained that happens when the battery goes bad (which is better than it leaking all over the place).  I ended up with a 6SE whiich was the latest iphone at the time,  and it worked for me as I did NOT want a physically larger phone not learn how to use i.  I am happy with this one as it isnt too different from the 5.  My husband bought a SamsungS7Edge, but I did not want another android and it is waaaaaaaaaaay too large.  I am very happy with my 6SE, although I would have preferred waiting for the 7 to come out, but I didn't have much of a choice at that moment.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm excited about the new camera also, cilifene, but like you, I'm going to wait a little while before upgrading, just to make sure there aren't any serious problems with the phone. I'll spend at least a few months reading reviews!
> Yes, I did try the smallest Apple watch on my wrist, and it looked enormous. But I was busy running other errands in the store that day, so I wasn't really very focussed. One of these days I will just go to the store and pay attention to the watches, and try one with different bands, and really pay good attention.
> I think it would be fun to take pictures with my watch!





can_do_mom said:


> I have small wrists, too, and at first the watch seemed large but I don't even notice it now. I wear it all the time except for dressy occasions.
> 
> Does anyone else dread replacing their phone?  I hate how much energy it takes learning new electronic devices!  I have the iPhone 6. My first iPhone and I love it! I'll never go back to an Android now.



Great idea to try it again *Elaine*! as *CDM* says, at first it seemed large, but I don't notice it now 
I wear it all time can't I'm always casual can't wear heels and be dressy


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I do....I had an Atrix and then I upgraded to an Iphone 5 (this was a couple of years ago). It took me a few days to learn the ins and outs.  One day this past July,  the battery swelled and literally lifted the glass face off the phone. Apple store explained that happens when the battery goes bad (which is better than it leaking all over the place).  I ended up with a 6SE whiich was the latest iphone at the time,  and it worked for me as I did NOT want a physically larger phone not learn how to use i.  I am happy with this one as it isnt too different from the 5.  My husband bought a SamsungS7Edge, but I did not want another android and it is waaaaaaaaaaay too large.  I am very happy with my 6SE, although I would have preferred waiting for the 7 to come out, but I didn't have much of a choice at that moment.



My DH doesn't have an Apple either ..can't remenber the brand though. Apple really it so expensive  but now that I have the Watch I'll get an Iphone again.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> My DH doesn't have an Apple either ..can't remenber the brand though. Apple really it so expensive  but now that I have the Watch I'll get an Iphone again.


The Samsung S7Edge was much more $$ than the IPhone.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> The Samsung S7Edge was much more $$ than the IPhone.



Oh wow, I didn't know   ..Just saw DH's fone it's a Nexus, much cheaper than IPhone.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm excited about the new camera also, cilifene, but like you, I'm going to wait a little while before upgrading, just to make sure there aren't any serious problems with the phone. I'll spend at least a few months reading reviews!
> Yes, I did try the smallest Apple watch on my wrist, and it looked enormous. But I was busy running other errands in the store that day, so I wasn't really very focussed. One of these days I will just go to the store and pay attention to the watches, and try one with different bands, and really pay good attention.
> I think it would be fun to take pictures with my watch!



Here is mine Elaine - my wrist is 14 cm / 5.5 inches.


----------



## Tulip2

Wow these watches are gorgeous!  A while back their ad had the most beautiful butterfly on the screen.  I almost went and bought the watch then & there because of that gorgeous butterfly.  The thing is I have a very nice watch collection that I just love.  My Mom's vintage White Gold & Diamond Hamilton watch is probably my favorite (certainly my most sentimental).  I think I'll just stick to my iPhone 6+.  I like the large size and it's almost paid off!  Those suckers are expensive.  I'm not about to go and buy the 7 and have to start paying for it all over again (x2 because DH has one was also).


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I do....I had an Atrix and then I upgraded to an Iphone 5 (this was a couple of years ago). It took me a few days to learn the ins and outs.  One day this past July,  the battery swelled and literally lifted the glass face off the phone. Apple store explained that happens when the battery goes bad (which is better than it leaking all over the place).  I ended up with a 6SE whiich was the latest iphone at the time,  and it worked for me as I did NOT want a physically larger phone not learn how to use i.  I am happy with this one as it isnt too different from the 5.  My husband bought a SamsungS7Edge, but I did not want another android and it is waaaaaaaaaaay too large.  I am very happy with my 6SE, although I would have preferred waiting for the 7 to come out, but I didn't have much of a choice at that moment.


Scary to think of the battery swelling, though I guess you're right that swelling is better than leaking. Yikes!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Here is mine Elaine - my wrist is 14 cm / 5.5 inches.
> 
> View attachment 3462482


Well... that looks terrific on you! I wonder why the one I tried on looked so large? Maybe I was just feeling rushed that day. I'll definitely need to go back to the store on a day I have time to really study the watch. And maybe a black band would help... the salesman gave me a white plastic one, which I didn't like at all.


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> Wow these watches are gorgeous!  A while back their ad had the most beautiful butterfly on the screen.  I almost went and bought the watch then & there because of that gorgeous butterfly.  The thing is I have a very nice watch collection that I just love.  My Mom's vintage White Gold & Diamond Hamilton watch is probably my favorite (certainly my most sentimental).  I think I'll just stick to my iPhone 6+.  I like the large size and it's almost paid off!  Those suckers are expensive.  I'm not about to go and buy the 7 and have to start paying for it all over again (x2 because DH has one was also).


I know what you mean... they are definitely expensive. At least I don't need to buy one for The Hubster... he's still using an old flip phone, and he barely turns it on. When he has a voice mail message to retrieve, I have to do it for him (did I mention he's technologically challenged?). He says that I have a Smart Phone, and he has a Stupid Phone... and he doesn't have any intention of upgrading!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Well... that looks terrific on you! I wonder why the one I tried on looked so large? Maybe I was just feeling rushed that day. I'll definitely need to go back to the store on a day I have time to really study the watch. And maybe a black band would help... the salesman gave me a white plastic one, which I didn't like at all.


Thanks, colors and mood does matter. Give it another try Elaine ...


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean... they are definitely expensive. At least I don't need to buy one for The Hubster... he's still using an old flip phone, and he barely turns it on. When he has a voice mail message to retrieve, I have to do it for him (did I mention he's technologically challenged?). He says that I have a Smart Phone, and he has a Stupid Phone... and he doesn't have any intention of upgrading!


OMG that's hilarious!  It's just the opposite in my house/business.  I'm the biggest tech dummy, but I have to learn whatever I need to learn or our business suffers.  But DH keeps things running quite well.  Thank God!  I applaud your ability to keep up with all of this tech stuff.  It changes daily now and it's hard!


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> Well... that looks terrific on you! I wonder why the one I tried on looked so large? Maybe I was just feeling rushed that day. I'll definitely need to go back to the store on a day I have time to really study the watch. And maybe a black band would help... *the salesman gave me a white plastic one*, which I didn't like at all.


  White plastic???  You've got to be kidding me!  You needed a female helping you out there!  She would have known what to show you I think.


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> White plastic???  You've got to be kidding me!  You needed a female helping you out there!  She would have known what to show you I think.


He he ....


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> White plastic???  You've got to be kidding me!  *You needed a female helping you out there!*  She would have known what to show you I think.


You're definitely right about that, Tulip! The person who helped me was a man in his 40s, and he had a real "I don't care" attitude. Most of the people in that store are great, and I'd never seen this fellow before, but I was definitely unimpressed!


----------



## bisbee

Uh oh...I've become obsessed with a new bag.  It's the Loewe Hammock bag.  Oh dear...I don't want to spend the $$$!


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> Uh oh...I've become obsessed with a new bag.  It's the Loewe Hammock bag.  Oh dear...I don't want to spend the $$$!


Don't we all know those obsessions!  I gave in to mine this week. But I did sell a bag on ebay today.  So when DH comes home from his hunting trip, and I tell him I have a bag coming, I can also say I HAVE ONE GOING. (but please, hubby, don't ask price differential!)


----------



## chessmont

I used to work in biotech instrumentation 30 years ago and now I am the biggest tech dummy it is so embarrassing.  I have the iPhone 6 plus and I see no need to upgrade since i barely use all of the capabilities of my phone...


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean... they are definitely expensive. At least I don't need to buy one for The Hubster... he's still using an old flip phone, and he barely turns it on. When he has a voice mail message to retrieve, I have to do it for him (did I mention he's technologically challenged?). He says that I have a Smart Phone, and he has a Stupid Phone... and he doesn't have any intention of upgrading!


Elaine, our husbands could be twins!  My hubby is on the phone more than he'd like with his business and so he rebels against the invasiveness of a cell phone.  We finally got him upgraded to a smart phone but he doesn't really like it.  And yes, I retrieve his voicemails for him.  Definitely old school.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Don't we all know those obsessions!  I gave in to mine this week. But I did sell a bag on ebay today.  So when DH comes home from his hunting trip, and I tell him I have a bag coming, I can also say I HAVE ONE GOING. (but please, hubby, don't ask price differential!)


Do tell!  What will be arriving soon?


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I have a question for all you lovely ladies. Do any of you use a key pouch like this one?
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/key-pouch-damier-azur-000944
> 
> My entire life I've been putting my car key and my (separate, small) key ring, which has 4 keys on it, in the zippered compartment of my various handbags, along with a tiny pen. But a few of my bags don't have a zippered compartment, and even in the ones that do, I'm not liking the bulge that the keys make. I'm especially noticing this in my new Valentino Rockestud, because it's unlined, but I see it in some of my other bags too. So I was thinking that a key pouch might be the solution. Put my 4 keys on the detachable key ring, pop my car key inside the pouch, also pop my little pen in there, zip it up, toss it into my handbag, and I'm good to go.
> 
> You're all probably laughing your respective tushies off, because *you've* all been doing this for years and years, and you're wondering Where. I. Have. BEEN.  But seriously. Is this a good idea? Or a waste of $200? Another consideration: I *am* quite smitten by the Damier Azur pattern, and this would be a relatively cheap way to snag it...



I've only just seen this post, Elaine, having finally poked my head above the wall of the 50+ forum! It seems a great idea to me, as it also avoids snagging linings on your loose keys. Did you ever purchase one? I'm going to have a rummage in my cupboards later - I'm sure I've got a Diane von Furstenberg one lurking around, unused, somewhere ... [emoji848]


----------



## Mayfly285

chessmont said:


> I used to work in biotech instrumentation 30 years ago and now I am the biggest tech dummy it is so embarrassing.  I have the iPhone 6 plus and I see no need to upgrade since i barely use all of the capabilities of my phone...



I actually chose the space grey iPhone 5s over the iPhone 6, when I bought my first iPhone earlier this year, because I preferred the more chunky shape ... Tbh, this phone does so much more than I will ever know (or, sadly, use) ... [emoji5]


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Do tell!  What will be arriving soon?


You will see!  The phone rang at 6:00am with DHL telling me it will arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## can_do_mom

Mayfly285 said:


> I actually chose the space grey iPhone 5s over the iPhone 6, when I bought my first iPhone earlier this year, because I preferred the more chunky shape ... Tbh, this phone does so much more than I will ever know (or, sadly, use) ... [emoji5]


I had an android for years. Then we were added to our company's cell phone plan and switched carriers. (Verizon to Sprint, substantial savings but, sadly, I am not a fan of Sprint ). Anyway, the switch is what got me my iPhone 6. Turns out I really like my phone but, like many have expressed, I don't know half the things my phone is capable of! It makes sense because I have a MacBook Pro and now the Apple Watch, too. It's nice how they seamlessly work together!


----------



## barbee

I had absolutely no interest in the IPhone 7, due to our "old" plan.  Today my daughter (Miss ATT) said there is a promo on, and as all four of us are able to upgrade, we can get new IPhone 7s shipped to us, and ship the old back,  joining the Next program, where you get billed for the phone for either 20 or 30 months ---but  we will receive a credit each month(with a few month beginning lag) so essentially the phone is free( due to the promo, for us old plan people.)  We will  be part of this Next program, which I did not want, but it won't really cost us. All phones have to be working--no cracks, etc. I am thinking we are fine, in that way.  Why not?  I don't want new technology(like the status quo) but this would seem to be hard to turn down.
Oh, and Beats (I assume that's how to spell?) are half price in ATT, Apple etc.  They make a good Christmas gift(well, not for me.)  I had to ask what they were. 

Finally, I now understand the Selfridges pricing after many customer service emails on my recent purchase.  If I am correct, the US prices on their site reflect the VAT removed.  So you just get import duties tacked on, plus shipping.  I still saved $700 on my handbag vs the prices on every other site. I kept asking how much the VAT was, and each person could not tell me, just that my order was correct.  Finally(the 6th customer rep?) told me an amount.  Since it was not deducted on the invoice, I have to assume it's deducted on the price on line.  Whew


----------



## barbee

Sorry, posted twice.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Uh oh...I've become obsessed with a new bag.  It's the Loewe Hammock bag.  Oh dear...I don't want to spend the $$$!


I've heard that Loewe bags are amazing, bisbee. Did you see this one in the store? Is the leather simply fabulous????


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Don't we all know those obsessions!  I gave in to mine this week. But I did sell a bag on ebay today.  So when DH comes home from his hunting trip, and I tell him I have a bag coming, I can also say I HAVE ONE GOING. (but please, hubby, *don't ask price differential!*)


If he asks, you can have a little coughing fit, grab a glass of water, and by the time everything calms down, maybe he'll forget his original question!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I've only just seen this post, Elaine, having finally poked my head above the wall of the 50+ forum! It seems a great idea to me, as it also avoids snagging linings on your loose keys. Did you ever purchase one? I'm going to have a rummage in my cupboards later - I'm sure I've got a Diane von Furstenberg one lurking around, unused, somewhere ... [emoji848]


I bought it, but had to send it back because it was too small to hold my house key, mailbox key, PLUS my enormous car key. Disappointed, because it was a beautifully-made little SLG, but I've made it this far in my life without a key pouch, so I suppose I can do without one! I'm sure other companies make nice key pouches, but I had my  set on the one from LV... sigh...


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, our husbands could be twins!  My hubby is on the phone more than he'd like with his business and so he rebels against the invasiveness of a cell phone.  We finally got him upgraded to a smart phone but he doesn't really like it.  And yes, I retrieve his voicemails for him.  Definitely old school.


That's pretty funny, c_d_m! I'm definitely "tech support" in our house as far as computers and anything like that. On the other hand, he's more up to speed on other things, like our finances (which make my eyes cross!), and he takes out the garbage, so between the two of us we have everything covered.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> You will see!  The phone rang at 6:00am with DHL telling me it will arrive on Tuesday.


Looking forward to a reveal, barbee! Let us know when it's been posted.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> I used to work in biotech instrumentation 30 years ago and now I am the biggest tech dummy it is so embarrassing.  I have the iPhone 6 plus and I see no need to upgrade since i barely use all of the capabilities of my phone...


Technology changes so quickly, it's understandable... you have to jog in place just to keep up! I used to be a lot more "tech savvy" than I am now; I used to read all the computer magazines, and I knew when new software was coming out, and was a total nerd about it. Not so much, any more, but I can kind of keep my head above water. I probably use about 60% of my iPhone's capability, which isn't too bad. But I still do have to pop into the Genius Bar now and then when something confuses me.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> If he asks, you can have a little coughing fit, grab a glass of water, and by the time everything calms down, maybe he'll forget his original question!


Elaine, I have a chronic cough, which no doctor has "fixed" yet, so I think you have the answer!  Also, I saw your new tape measure on, ehhem, another thread, and it's great.  A nice little "pick me up" and useful to boot.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, I have a chronic cough, which no doctor has "fixed" yet, so I think you have the answer!  Also, I saw your new tape measure on, ehhem, another thread, and it's great.  A nice little "pick me up" and useful to boot.


Thanks, barbee! I'll post it here, just so everyone can see it.
It's just a little inexpensive thing, but it makes me happy to see it inside my handbag. Love the pop of red!


----------



## Mayfly285

can_do_mom said:


> I had an android for years. Then we were added to our company's cell phone plan and switched carriers. (Verizon to Sprint, substantial savings but, sadly, I am not a fan of Sprint ). Anyway, the switch is what got me my iPhone 6. Turns out I really like my phone but, like many have expressed, I don't know half the things my phone is capable of! It makes sense because I have a MacBook Pro and now the Apple Watch, too. It's nice how they seamlessly work together!



Me too! I was Android up until this year, when DD (age 12!) persuaded me to go over to iPhone ... As you say, it's great how it's in tandem with the other Apple products, in my case an iPad mini and watch.


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I bought it, but had to send it back because it was too small to hold my house key, mailbox key, PLUS my enormous car key. Disappointed, because it was a beautifully-made little SLG, but I've made it this far in my life without a key pouch, so I suppose I can do without one! I'm sure other companies make nice key pouches, but I had my  set on the one from LV... sigh...



That's a pity, Elaine; it did look lovely. I still haven't dug out the DVF key cases yet (yes, there were two ..!) [emoji5]


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, barbee! I'll post it here, just so everyone can see it.
> It's just a little inexpensive thing, but it makes me happy to see it inside my handbag. Love the pop of red!
> View attachment 3463775


This is beautiful Elaine.....where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> If he asks, you can have a little coughing fit, grab a glass of water, and by the time everything calms down, maybe he'll forget his original question!


You are so funny Elaine...


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Uh oh...I've become obsessed with a new bag.  It's the Loewe Hammock bag.  Oh dear...I don't want to spend the $$$!


Loewe makes nice and bags - did you see it irl?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, barbee! I'll post it here, just so everyone can see it.
> It's just a little inexpensive thing, but it makes me happy to see it inside my handbag. Love the pop of red!
> View attachment 3463775



Very nice ....


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I've heard that Loewe bags are amazing, bisbee. Did you see this one in the store? Is the leather simply fabulous????


No...saw it in a picture on another blog...don't even know if I would like it in real life!  And...I won't go to check it out!  I'll just admire it from afar...


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> This is beautiful Elaine.....where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking??


Here ya go, oreo! 
http://www.markandgraham.com/produc...ng+tape|1|best|0|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> You are so funny Elaine...


Thank you, dear cilifene... I do have my silly moments!


----------



## Cilifene

Got a new bag ...
A classic Speedy in size 25.


----------



## Cilifene

Tiger is helping taking pictures


----------



## Cilifene

Sniffing the new bag .....


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Sniffing the new bag .....
> 
> View attachment 3464376


Ooh, congrats, Cilifene! Lovely bag and adorable kitty! I have decided I need to take an inventory of all my bags and take pics. That would help me keep track of what I have and what I would like to acquire.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Ooh, congrats, Cilifene! Lovely bag and adorable kitty! I have decided I need to take an inventory of all my bags and take pics. That would help me keep track of what I have and what I would like to acquire.



Thanks dear CDM  That sound like a great idea! I'm looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Got a new bag ...
> A classic Speedy in size 25.
> 
> View attachment 3464363


Congratulations on your new Speedy, cilifene! I think this is the first bag you have had in a long time that is NOT black! Am I correct? 
I'm looking forward to your wonderful mod pictures, so that we can see how you style it!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Ooh, congrats, Cilifene! Lovely bag and adorable kitty! I have decided I need to take an inventory of all my bags and take pics. That would help me keep track of what I have and what I would like to acquire.


A bag inventory is a really good idea, c_d_m. I have a list of my full-sized bags on my computer, as a spreadsheet, and I put in the date of when I carry a bag (I usually carry my full-sized bags for a week at a time, so it's not a burden to fill out the spreadsheet). When I see a bag that I haven't carried for a while, I make it a point to take it out and use it. That way, I don't have any "orphan bags"! And if I see that there's a bag I haven't carried in a VERY long time, it makes me think that this is perhaps a bag that ought to be consigned. 
I don't bother with photos, because I don't have a super-long list, and I remember what they all look like. But it would be easy enough to insert photos, if that would be helpful to you! I think some of the tPF members use an app called Stylebook for their clothes and bags, but I haven't tried it myself, and that may be more "high tech" than you want!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on your new Speedy, cilifene! I think this is the first bag you have had in a long time that is NOT black! Am I correct?
> I'm looking forward to your wonderful mod pictures, so that we can see how you style it!



Thanks Elaine, that is correct  I have a pochette in damier azur, but that doesn't count as a bag ..does it? 
I did take a few modeling pics (via Apple Watch) the light was poor but here they are....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine, that is correct  I have a pochette in damier azur, but that doesn't count as a bag ..does it?
> I did take a few modeling pics (via Apple Watch) the light was poor but here they are....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464422


Love it! It has a terrific casual feel to it. Perfect for weekends.


----------



## Cilifene

One more ...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Love it! It has a terrific casual feel to it. Perfect for weekends.



Thank you! Exactly, I love how casual it is and it is one of the icons from LV ...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> A bag inventory is a really good idea, c_d_m. I have a list of my full-sized bags on my computer, as a spreadsheet, and I put in the date of when I carry a bag (I usually carry my full-sized bags for a week at a time, so it's not a burden to fill out the spreadsheet). When I see a bag that I haven't carried for a while, I make it a point to take it out and use it. That way, I don't have any "orphan bags"! And if I see that there's a bag I haven't carried in a VERY long time, it makes me think that this is perhaps a bag that ought to be consigned.
> I don't bother with photos, because I don't have a super-long list, and I remember what they all look like. But it would be easy enough to insert photos, if that would be helpful to you! I think some of the tPF members use an app called Stylebook for their clothes and bags, but I haven't tried it myself, and that may be more "high tech" than you want!



Elaine, do you still love your capucines bb?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, do you still love your capucines bb?


I do, dear... I'm madly in love with it! If I had to choose only one bag to carry all the time, this would be the one!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine, that is correct  I have a pochette in damier azur, but that doesn't count as a bag ..does it?
> I did take a few modeling pics (via Apple Watch) the light was poor but here they are....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464422


You (and the bag) look awesome! I think I need a tutorial on how to use my watch! I thought you had to touch a button to take the pic?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> A bag inventory is a really good idea, c_d_m. I have a list of my full-sized bags on my computer, as a spreadsheet, and I put in the date of when I carry a bag (I usually carry my full-sized bags for a week at a time, so it's not a burden to fill out the spreadsheet). When I see a bag that I haven't carried for a while, I make it a point to take it out and use it. That way, I don't have any "orphan bags"! And if I see that there's a bag I haven't carried in a VERY long time, it makes me think that this is perhaps a bag that ought to be consigned.
> I don't bother with photos, because I don't have a super-long list, and I remember what they all look like. But it would be easy enough to insert photos, if that would be helpful to you! I think some of the tPF members use an app called Stylebook for their clothes and bags, but I haven't tried it myself, and that may be more "high tech" than you want!


One of the rather unfortunate side effects of chemo is my short term memory isn't very good. It's rather embarrassing at times, but I like to say it keeps me humble, ha ha! Hence the need for a list. I think keeping track of when you carry a bag is a great idea too! Another project for me! (Today is supposed to be housecleaning day but I fear I've created more chaos than I've corralled...)


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> One of the rather unfortunate side effects of chemo is my short term memory isn't very good. It's rather embarrassing at times, but I like to say it keeps me humble, ha ha! Hence the need for a list. I think keeping track of when you carry a bag is a great idea too! Another project for me! (Today is supposed to be housecleaning day but I fear I've created more chaos than I've corralled...)


Oh, yes, c_m_d... I know all about "chemo-brain"! I tell myself that it's all chemo-brain, nothing at all to do with age, that is responsible for me forgetting things. I rely heavily on lists now, and I wouldn't be able to cope without my appointment calendar app on my iPhone. Sometimes I even forget my own cell phone number! 
You're right on target that it keeps you humble. Sometimes all you can do is laugh to keep from crying. 
Good luck with the housecleaning! I'm doing laundry and reading the September _Vogue_.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Here ya go, oreo!
> http://www.markandgraham.com/products/leather-tape-measure/?pkey=e|leather+measuring+tape|1|best|0|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


Thanks Elaine...they come in such fun colors!!!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Got a new bag ...
> A classic Speedy in size 25.
> 
> View attachment 3464363


Very "classic".  Love the size, too.  Are you up to 4 bags now?


----------



## barbee

Time for my newest items: Mignon Faget bracelet


----------



## barbee

And Chanel French wallet(which I cannot bring myself to use!)


----------



## ElainePG

They're both beautiful, barbee. You've GOT to force yourself to use the wallet, you know... otherwise it's just $$$ down the drain! 
I don't know about Mignon Faget. Is it a French jewelry line? Always pearls? And what about the fabulous design... is it a dragon?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> They're both beautiful, barbee. You've GOT to force yourself to use the wallet, you know... otherwise it's just $$$ down the drain!
> I don't know about Mignon Faget. Is it a French jewelry line? Always pearls? And what about the fabulous design... is it a dragon?


Thank you, Elaine-- I WILL force myself to use my new wallet, once my new bag arrives!  
Mignon Faget is a designer out of New Orleans, and mostly NOT pearls.  I don't "love" much of her lines, but do have another bracelet, and small necklace.  I tried this one on while in New Orleans, and immediately I said "I have pearls and hardly ever wear them."  Once home, I kept thinking about the bracelet, so finally ordered it, and I'm very happy with it. I do think it is a dragon--definitely not my norm!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I do, dear... I'm madly in love with it! If I had to choose only one bag to carry all the time, this would be the one!


Aww really..?? I'm so happy hear that 



can_do_mom said:


> You (and the bag) look awesome! I think I need a tutorial on how to use my watch! I thought you had to touch a button to take the pic?


Thank you very much! Yes, you touch a button on the watch - then it takes three seconds and the picture is done. Very easy


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Very "classic".  Love the size, too.  Are you up to 4 bags now?


Thank you barbee! yes, 4 bags and a pochette (that's not a bag )


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Time for my newest items: Mignon Faget bracelet





barbee said:


> And Chanel French wallet(which I cannot bring myself to use!)
> View attachment 3464619



Gorgeous barbee.! I love both! But barbee you MUST use the wallet, why else buy it


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Thank you! Exactly, I love how casual it is and it is one of the icons from LV ...


I've got the same bag...bought it pre-loved.  I should bring it out...I've been using my Damier NF lately, but eventually it gets too heavy (since I keep throwing in more items)!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine, that is correct  I have a pochette in damier azur, but that doesn't count as a bag ..does it?
> I did take a few modeling pics (via Apple Watch) the light was poor but here they are....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464422


Always so chic...congrats dear Cilifene!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Time for my newest items: Mignon Faget bracelet





barbee said:


> And Chanel French wallet(which I cannot bring myself to use!)
> View attachment 3464619


The bracelet is so unique, Barbee and the Chanel wallet is just plain gorgeous!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> I've got the same bag...bought it pre-loved.  I should bring it out...I've been using my Damier NF lately, but eventually it gets too heavy (since I keep throwing in more items)!


You should bring it out bisbee, it wont get heavy as it doesn't hold as much as NF ..


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Always so chic...congrats dear Cilifene!



Thank SQ dear, always so kind ...

It came with a red cat ...apparently ...


----------



## Cilifene

Does anyone else use cotton lace gloves when it's hot and the hands get sweaty?


----------



## barbee

Thanks, ladies, for the nice comments.  And guess what??? My bag came a day early.  I had just pulled in the garage, and heard the doorbell ring.  I hotfooted it to the front door just in time.  The box was not the best for wear(took pics just in case) but I am marveling how fast you can get something from the UK.  Wednesday to Monday.  Ok I'm blabbing.  I have taken a peak, and .... I think the color is perfect, and size is perfect.  I will post pics this afternoon.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Does anyone else use cotton lace gloves when it's hot and the hands get sweaty?


Love the gloves.  Wish I could pull that off!  We hardly wear gloves in the winter here.  Sad.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Does anyone else use cotton lace gloves when it's hot and the hands get sweaty?


My hands are always freezing cold, so I wear leather gloves. But your cotton lace ones are lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Thanks, ladies, for the nice comments.  And guess what??? My bag came a day early.  I had just pulled in the garage, and heard the doorbell ring.  I hotfooted it to the front door just in time.  The box was not the best for wear(took pics just in case) but I am marveling how fast you can get something from the UK.  Wednesday to Monday.  Ok I'm blabbing.  I have taken a peak, and .... I think the color is perfect, and size is perfect.  I will post pics this afternoon.


Excited to see!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thank SQ dear, always so kind ...
> 
> It came with a red cat ...apparently ...
> 
> View attachment 3464879


Did you buy the bag to match the cat?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Did you buy the bag to match the cat?


Sure, of cause I did ...


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Love the gloves.  Wish I could pull that off!  We hardly wear gloves in the winter here.  Sad.


Thanks, how do you feel when it's hot and you carry your bag in the hands? I don't like if I get sweaty hands, then I'm afraid the handles will become sticky..


barbee said:


> Thanks, ladies, for the nice comments.  And guess what??? My bag came a day early.  I had just pulled in the garage, and heard the doorbell ring.  I hotfooted it to the front door just in time.  The box was not the best for wear(took pics just in case) but I am marveling how fast you can get something from the UK.  Wednesday to Monday.  Ok I'm blabbing.  I have taken a peak, and .... I think the color is perfect, and size is perfect.  I will post pics this afternoon.


How exciting ....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> My hands are always freezing cold, so I wear leather gloves. But your cotton lace ones are lovely!


Oh I see, I wear leather gloves too in the winter.  Thanks Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

I have no idea why I don't carry this bag more often. It's the Bal First with rose gold hardware that I bought pre-loved a year ago. 
It is a perfect bag for me: small size, lightweight, and the exact color of Monterey Bay on an overcast day! 
The strap is a fabric one from Mautto that lets me carry the bag crossbody.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I have no idea why I don't carry this bag more often. It's the Bal First with rose gold hardware that I bought pre-loved a year ago.
> It is a perfect bag for me: small size, lightweight, and the exact color of Monterey Bay on an overcast day!
> The strap is a fabric one from Mautto that lets me carry the bag crossbody.
> View attachment 3465065



Very nice! and I love the strap you got on it ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Very nice! and I love the strap you got on it ...


The longer strap made all the difference! I wasn't carrying it when it had the original shoulder-length strap. It kept slipping off my shoulder. I have the same problem with my yellow City bag, so I got a fabric strap for that one, too, and now I can carry it cross body.


----------



## barbee

Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It is perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.
> View attachment 3465379
> View attachment 3465380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect!


Beautiful! Love the chevron stitching. How large is it?
Wear it in good health, barbee!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.
> View attachment 3465379
> View attachment 3465380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect!





ElainePG said:


> I have no idea why I don't carry this bag more often. It's the Bal First with rose gold hardware that I bought pre-loved a year ago.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, barbee! The leather looks fabulous. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a perfect bag for me: small size, lightweight, and the exact color of Monterey Bay on an overcast day!
> The strap is a fabric one from Mautto that lets me carry the bag crossbody.
> View attachment 3465065



I remember when you purchased this bag Elaine. The rose gold hardware is really pretty and I think it looks new. Wear it! he color is so nice and the bag is light weight so it is a great bag to have.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.
> View attachment 3465379
> View attachment 3465380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect!



Your bag is absolutely beautiful and I love it. The leather looks wonderful. Can't wait to hear how you feel about it once you wear it. Congratulations on a beautiful purchase!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.
> View attachment 3465379
> View attachment 3465380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect!



GORGEOUS! I love it  ...Now we need modeling pics please dear .....


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful! Love the chevron stitching. How large is it?
> Wear it in good health, barbee!


Elaine,  the bag is around 9 x 6x x3.  I have not tried loading it up yet, but it seems roomy. It's odd how just a few years ago I never would have purchased bags this small. Now most of my bags are on the smaller end.  I have been using my patent Gucci disco the past week, which has been ignored for awhile, and I find it roomy enough.  The only thing I miss in any of these bags is the ability to carry a larger sunglass case.
I did see your reply on the Nina Ricci Marche bag.  Mine was the medium, as it had plenty of room.  I sold it very recently on Ebay, and what is interesting is that I priced it at exactly what I paid, and sold it for that amount.  Of course, Ebay takes their share, but I felt I did really well.  Then last week, I sold my Coach Dinky which I just purchased in the spring(and now I am missing it!) for only around $30 less than I paid.  I am happy now with the number of bags I have, but we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> GORGEOUS! I love it  ...Now we need modeling pics please dear .....





Izzy48 said:


> Your bag is absolutely beautiful and I love it. The leather looks wonderful. Can't wait to hear how you feel about it once you wear it. Congratulations on a beautiful purchase!


Thanks, Izzy.  It is still so hot here, it may take awhile to actually wear it, unless I'm wearing a darker color.  The chain is very lightweight(I heard a comment about it feeling "cheap" but in mind that means it will be easier on the shoulder.) Didn't I see you recently bought a YSL?  We have not heard about it on this forum, have we?  Unless you returned it?


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> GORGEOUS! I love it  ...Now we need modeling pics please dear .....


I will try.....


----------



## Mayfly285

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine, that is correct  I have a pochette in damier azur, but that doesn't count as a bag ..does it?
> I did take a few modeling pics (via Apple Watch) the light was poor but here they are....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464422



What a fabulous look, Cilifene; so stylish and elegant!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> The longer strap made all the difference! I wasn't carrying it when it had the original shoulder-length strap. It kept slipping off my shoulder. I have the same problem with my yellow City bag, so I got a fabric strap for that one, too, and now I can carry it cross body.



I'm always struggling with bags slipping off my shoulder, too; this is a fab solution, Elaine! [emoji106]


----------



## sunandflowers

barbee said:


> Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.
> View attachment 3465379
> View attachment 3465380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect!



So beautiful!  I didn't see this color on the website. Did you have to special order it?  I love the chain color!


----------



## Cilifene

Mayfly285 said:


> What a fabulous look, Cilifene; so stylish and elegant!


Thank you Mayfly ....



Mayfly285 said:


> *I'm always struggling with bags slipping off my shoulder,* too; this is a fab solution, Elaine! [emoji106]


Me too ..


----------



## Mayfly285

Cilifene said:


> Thank SQ dear, always so kind ...
> 
> It came with a red cat ...apparently ...
> 
> View attachment 3464879



Ooh - cats and bags ... One is definitely a magnet for the other; these two look to be inseparable! (I'm not sure which one I love the most!) [emoji192][emoji6]


----------



## Cilifene

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - cats and bags ... One is definitely a magnet for the other; these two look to be inseparable! (I'm not sure which one I love the most!) [emoji192][emoji6]



Lol, bags sure are a magnet for cats - I never let the cats alone with my bags...


----------



## barbee

sunandflowers said:


> So beautiful!  I didn't see this color on the website. Did you have to special order it?  I love the chain color!


Thank you, Sun!  I ordered it from Selfridges, and think I saw a few left on their site.  It arrived in under a week!  And was cheaper, even with duties.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I'm always struggling with bags slipping off my shoulder, too; this is a fab solution, Elaine! [emoji106]


I have three of these canvas straps from Mautto. They are lifesavers! And it's interesting... I bought them quite a while ago, but now, high-end brands like Fendi and LV are selling contrasting straps for major $$$. So in an odd sort of way, I'm in style (a little bit!).


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.
> View attachment 3465379
> View attachment 3465380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect!


An absolute show stopper!!!   Wear it in good health!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.
> View attachment 3465379
> View attachment 3465380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect!


That is a beautiful bag! Enjoy!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> A bag inventory is a really good idea, c_d_m. I have a list of my full-sized bags on my computer, as a spreadsheet, and I put in the date of when I carry a bag (I usually carry my full-sized bags for a week at a time, so it's not a burden to fill out the spreadsheet). When I see a bag that I haven't carried for a while, I make it a point to take it out and use it. That way, I don't have any "orphan bags"! And if I see that there's a bag I haven't carried in a VERY long time, it makes me think that this is perhaps a bag that ought to be consigned.
> I don't bother with photos, because I don't have a super-long list, and I remember what they all look like. But it would be easy enough to insert photos, if that would be helpful to you! I think some of the tPF members use an app called Stylebook for their clothes and bags, but I haven't tried it myself, and that may be more "high tech" than you want!


I'm starting my bag inventory. Now I know why I haven't done one before. I have too many bags. And I don't know the names of each bag. Or the size. So, it's rather tedious. And yes, I realize if I didn't have so many bags I wouldn't have this problem. Hmmm... I wonder what my hubby would suggest?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I'm starting my bag inventory. Now I know why I haven't done one before. I have too many bags. And I don't know the names of each bag. Or the size. So, it's rather tedious. And yes, I realize if I didn't have so many bags I wouldn't have this problem. Hmmm... I wonder what my hubby would suggest?


In that case, how about just a photo of each bag? The size doesn't matter... you know how large it is. You can organize the spread sheet by color or by type of bag (tote, flap, satchel, etc.)... whatever system makes sense for you.
Keep the inventory on your computer... what DH doesn't see he can't complain about!


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> I have no idea why I don't carry this bag more often. It's the Bal First with rose gold hardware that I bought pre-loved a year ago.
> It is a perfect bag for me: small size, lightweight, and the exact color of Monterey Bay on an overcast day!
> The strap is a fabric one from Mautto that lets me carry the bag crossbody.
> View attachment 3465065



I hear you about the original straps; I had 2 B Part-Times and the straps kept slipping off my shoulder.  I sold them.  Yours is lovely and I didn't know about Mautto at that time to get a good strap!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Thanks, Izzy.  It is still so hot here, it may take awhile to actually wear it, unless I'm wearing a darker color.  The chain is very lightweight(I heard a comment about it feeling "cheap" but in mind that means it will be easier on the shoulder.) Didn't I see you recently bought a YSL?  We have not heard about it on this forum, have we?  Unless you returned it?



No, I didn't return it because I think it is beautiful. The chain is certainly not cheap on mine nor is there anything on the bag cheap. I keep saying bag and I want to make it clear mine is one of the large cross body wallets and it is about the size of your bag length wise. It is the one I told you about making the mistake price wise. I had picked up the medium but decided to purchase the large which was several hundred dollars more. More than likely I should have bought a bag but I do like what I have. It is light weight and carries my cards, money, lipstick, sunglasses and keys so I am happy with my purchase. I didn't put pictures up here but perhaps I can later.


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> What a fabulous look, Cilifene; so stylish and elegant!



I think the admire couchette does carry as a bag.


----------



## Izzy48

Barbee, have I ever made a mess of buying the SL bag. This is my bag as listed on the SL website.

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...307383xo.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag

To begin with, I didn't buy a wallet but a shoulder bag. Can't believe I didn't know the difference as many handbag purchases I have made in my life. My particular bag is the large version so it is a bit larger than this. No wonder it has so much room. I tried to upload a picture but it wouldn't load but the link shows better pictures. 

It is obvious to see there is nothing cheap about this bag from leather to workmanship to chains and hardware. If the chain was more substantial it would be too heavy. My only concern is I chose the dark version of the logo and I read some complaints of it chipping. I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, have I ever made a mess of buying the SL bag. This is my bag as listed on the SL website.
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...307383xo.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag
> 
> To begin with, I didn't buy a wallet but a shoulder bag. Can't believe I didn't know the difference as many handbag purchases I have made in my life. My particular bag is the large version so it is a bit larger than this. No wonder it has so much room. I tried to upload a picture but it wouldn't load but the link shows better pictures.
> 
> It is obvious to see there is nothing cheap about this bag from leather to workmanship to chains and hardware. If the chain was more substantial it would be too heavy. My only concern is I chose the dark version of the logo and I read some complaints of it chipping. I am not going to worry about it.


You sound very happy, despite you "mess up."  if you were not, hopefully you would have sent it back. Perhaps this one is better than what you had thought you wanted. I agree with your thoughts on the chain--it is lightweight, but beautiful, which is much better than a heavy, clunky chain. As to the chipping, well, every brand will have an issue on a few individual bags, that's just life.  Nothing is always, always perfect.  However, those we hear about.  We don't hear about the perfection of the 99.9 %


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Here is my new bag--the Saint Laurent Monogram College Quilted bag, medium, in prune purple.  I had been eyeing the black for some time, then saw the prune posted on the Saint Laurent thread, and fell in love.
> View attachment 3465379
> View attachment 3465380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect!



Just gorgeous, dear Barbee! [emoji173]️


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> I hear you about the original straps; I had 2 B Part-Times and the straps kept slipping off my shoulder.  I sold them.  Yours is lovely and I didn't know about Mautto at that time to get a good strap!


I learned about Mautto... where else?... on tPF! I love the quality of their straps, and their prices are super reasonable. Of my 3 Bal bags, the only strap I've kept in place is the one on my Town bag, which is long enough to wear cross body. 
So sad that Balenciaga is discontinuing (maybe already has discontinued?) the Town bag... it's my favorite style. Of course, it's *very* easy to find them on the resale market, but...
- I do NOT need another Town bag
- I do NOT need another Town bag
- I do NOT need another Town bag
- I do NOT need another Town bag
- rinse, repeat


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, have I ever made a mess of buying the SL bag. This is my bag as listed on the SL website.
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...307383xo.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag
> 
> To begin with, I didn't buy a wallet but a shoulder bag. Can't believe I didn't know the difference as many handbag purchases I have made in my life. My particular bag is the large version so it is a bit larger than this. No wonder it has so much room. I tried to upload a picture but it wouldn't load but the link shows better pictures.
> 
> It is obvious to see there is nothing cheap about this bag from leather to workmanship to chains and hardware. If the chain was more substantial it would be too heavy. My only concern is I chose the dark version of the logo and I read some complaints of it chipping. I am not going to worry about it.


So you kind of bought a large wallet-on-a-chain? It was very hard to tell from the pictures and description on that link... no wonder you were confused! Looking at the name of the bag and the description, if it had been me, I would have thought for sure that I was buying a shoulder bag! However, it sounds as though (now that the dust has settled!) this could turn out to be an extremely useful bag. Since it has cc slots, it means you don't have to bother with a wallet. Which means one less thing to carry, which means less weight to schlep around. And more room for other necessities, like sunglasses, which are always such a challenge.
I love, love, luuuuuuuuuv the hardware and chain on this bag, izzy! The workmanship is divine. And I agree with you that you would not want a larger, heavier chain; it would throw the design of the bag completely out of balance.
No, I wouldn't worry about the logo chipping. I'm sure if it was a serious problem, then YSL would have fixed it. As for the (few) people on the YSL thread who complained about this issue, you have no idea how they treated their bags. Maybe they swung them around over their heads and then tossed them at the wall!


----------



## can_do_mom

Bag inventory complete. Newsflash: I have too many bags. I included everything except wallets. Even an antique gold mesh evening bag I inherited from a step-grandmother! I'm at 40 bags. Now I need to look at my inventory and decide which duplicates need to go and figure out where, if any, the weaknesses are. In the meantime I've been cleaning my house. I was gone for much of August and my house looked like it! Just about done with that project - whew!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Bag inventory complete. Newsflash: I have too many bags. I included everything except wallets. Even an antique gold mesh evening bag I inherited from a step-grandmother! I'm at 40 bags. Now I need to look at my inventory and decide which duplicates need to go and figure out where, if any, the weaknesses are. In the meantime I've been cleaning my house. I was gone for much of August and my house looked like it! Just about done with that project - whew!


Do you have a goal on number of bags? I am finding if I have bags I love, it's difficult to want to switch them out, and therefore I don't need as many.  However, we are all different.  Since joining Purseforum I am spending more on bags, so need to reign it in.  This year, I am even on the number of bags in and out, so at least I'm not increasing drastically. Ebay has become my friend!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Do you have a goal on number of bags? I am finding if I have bags I love, it's difficult to want to switch them out, and therefore I don't need as many.  However, we are all different.  Since joining Purseforum I am spending more on bags, so need to reign it in.  This year, I am even on the number of bags in and out, so at least I'm not increasing drastically. Ebay has become my friend!


I don't have a set number in mind, but I feel like I have too many. Meanwhile, I already have my eye on a few different bags, so I've got to rein it in as well! I feel like my style is evolving but there is one thing I struggle with and perhaps you ladies can share your thoughts and opinions here. 

I like the idea of designer bags. But I struggle with carrying an expensive bag. I like quality but I'm afraid I would worry about damaging it, something happening to it, etc.  Is that an issue for anyone else?  I have a few designer bags but I don't use them as much.  Not sure the best way to combine my appreciation of a quality bag with real life - Ha ha!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> I don't have a set number in mind, but I feel like I have too many. Meanwhile, I already have my eye on a few different bags, so I've got to rein it in as well! I feel like my style is evolving but there is one thing I struggle with and perhaps you ladies can share your thoughts and opinions here.
> 
> I like the idea of designer bags. But I struggle with carrying an expensive bag. I like quality but I'm afraid I would worry about damaging it, something happening to it, etc.  Is that an issue for anyone else?  I have a few designer bags but I don't use them as much.  Not sure the best way to combine my appreciation of a quality bag with real life - Ha ha!


Can do, I know exactly what you are saying.  If I have a new designer bag, it sits in my closet for awhile(as my new YSL is doing) to "adjust" to my average, normal life. When I do begin wearing a bag, I try to treat it well/try to baby it, but then life takes over.  I think about the women who say they never place a bag on the ground.  Ha! It's just not possible in my life.  If a crossbody strap cannot be looped over a chair back, it would either have to sit on my lap or on the table in a restaurant.  I think the floor is safest(food falling on the lap, etc).  I have a friend who just bought a LV, her first, and told me she has never paid that much for a bag before.  I see it's already part of her everyday life.  I think we can view our bags as newborn babies for a week, a month, or so, then they should become our children who can go out on the playground and skin a knee and be perfectly fine.  The only reason to not use these bags is if we want to sell as "pristine."


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I don't have a set number in mind, but I feel like I have too many. Meanwhile, I already have my eye on a few different bags, so I've got to rein it in as well! I feel like my style is evolving but there is one thing I struggle with and perhaps you ladies can share your thoughts and opinions here.
> 
> I like the idea of designer bags. But I struggle with carrying an expensive bag. I like quality but I'm afraid I would worry about damaging it, something happening to it, etc.  Is that an issue for anyone else?  I have a few designer bags but I don't use them as much.  Not sure the best way to combine my appreciation of a quality bag with real life - Ha ha!


I too was like that CDM, but now I'm afraid something should happen to ME and I didn't get to use my bag..lol..
What I'm saying - Buy the bag - use the bag - we only live once....Enjoy...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I learned about Mautto... where else?... on tPF! I love the quality of their straps, and their prices are super reasonable. Of my 3 Bal bags, the only strap I've kept in place is the one on my Town bag, which is long enough to wear cross body.
> So sad that Balenciaga is discontinuing (maybe already has discontinued?) the Town bag... it's my favorite style. Of course, it's *very* easy to find them on the resale market, but...
> - I do NOT need another Town bag
> - I do NOT need another Town bag
> - I do NOT need another Town bag
> - I do NOT need another Town bag
> - rinse, repeat



Did you see they made a City in small size? ...size between regular and mini.


----------



## sunandflowers

Cilifene said:


> Did you see they made a City in small size? ...size between regular and mini.



Must see this!  Sounds perfect...


----------



## Cilifene

sunandflowers said:


> Must see this!  Sounds perfect...



I did not see the new small size irl - would like to see it too .....Here they are all three sizes - pics from Bal's site


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I too was like that CDM, but now I'm afraid something should happen to ME and I didn't get to use my bag..lol..
> What I'm saying - Buy the bag - use the bag - we only live once....Enjoy...


Great philosophy, cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Did you see they made a City in small size? ...size between regular and mini.


There's a thread about it someplace on tPF. They've made it to replace the Town bag, which has been discontinued. I'm not exactly sure of the differences between the Small City and the Town, except that that the Small City only comes with the "classic" design option (tassels) which I honestly don't care for. I do like the look of the metal edge, though. Very stylish!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I too was like that CDM, but now I'm afraid something should happen to ME and I didn't get to use my bag..lol..
> What I'm saying - Buy the bag - use the bag - we only live once....Enjoy...


I agree with that totally. Thanks for the reminder! Life is short! Use the good china! Wear the great shoes and purse! Take the trip and never miss a chance to say "I love you!"


----------



## Cilifene

I guess the model above is SQ high


can_do_mom said:


> I agree with that totally. Thanks for the reminder! Life is short! Use the good china! Wear the great shoes and purse! Take the trip and never miss a chance to say "I love you!"


----------



## Cilifene

^^^ Not high! .. Tall ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> ^^^ Not high! .. Tall ...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


>


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> There's a thread about it someplace on tPF. They've made it to replace the Town bag, which has been discontinued. I'm not exactly sure of the differences between the Small City and the Town, except that that the Small City only comes with the "classic" design option (tassels) which I honestly don't care for. I do like the look of the metal edge, though. Very stylish!


You can easily remove the tassels...


----------



## sunandflowers

Cilifene said:


> I did not see the new small size irl - would like to see it too .....Here they are all three sizes - pics from Bal's site
> 
> View attachment 3467168
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467169
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467170



Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I guess the model above is SQ high





Cilifene said:


> ^^^ Not high! .. Tall ...



LOL! The model scale is usually 5'10" in print. [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! The model scale is usually 5'10" in print. [emoji6]


Which would go a loooooong way to explaining why the clothes and bags never look like that when *I* put them on!


----------



## BridesdeGala

Love love this gorgeous jacket! 
Are these available now in the stores or have I missed my chance?  I tried a few years ago to buy one and was told they weren't available. Any suggestions?



megt10 said:


> I also ordered my first l Chanel jacket. I have been drooling over them for a long time. Since joining Instagram I have naturally fallen more in love. This is the one that I am getting in the next size down. It is very hard to show the details but I absolutely love it and can pick it up next week and see if it needs any tailoring.
> View attachment 3436368


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> LOL! The model scale is usually 5'10" in print. [emoji6]


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Which would go a loooooong way to explaining why the clothes and bags never look like that when *I* put them on!


----------



## barbee

New topic!  Has anyone seen the movie Bridget Jones' Baby?  The first one was quite a few years back, and while I loved it, the second one was not as good.  This one was great!  And guess which brand of handbag Bridget uses?  Mulberry(she is British, so it fits.)  The bag was visible in quite a few scenes.  Plus, Patrick Dempsey and Colin Firth!


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Here ya go, oreo!
> http://www.markandgraham.com/products/leather-tape-measure/?pkey=e|leather+measuring+tape|1|best|0|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


This looks nice - does it show both cm and inches - one on each side perhaps? BTW, Hermes used to make some really lovely ones but haven't seen them on their web page forever.


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yes, c_m_d... I know all about "chemo-brain"! I tell myself that it's all chemo-brain, nothing at all to do with age, that is responsible for me forgetting things. I rely heavily on lists now, and I wouldn't be able to cope without my appointment calendar app on my iPhone. Sometimes I even forget my own cell phone number!
> You're right on target that it keeps you humble. Sometimes all you can do is laugh to keep from crying.
> Good luck with the housecleaning! I'm doing laundry and reading the September _Vogue_.



I read with great interest what you both names as chemo brain - having been throught the mill myself eleven years ago it has never crossed my mind that the treatment could have caused such a side effect.  I have relied on lists all m life - what isn't written down doesn't exist in my world


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> Does anyone else use cotton lace gloves when it's hot and the hands get sweaty?


 Wow, that was a throwback - my mother (and I) used to wear them when we dressed up when I was growing up in the sixties - can you still buy them (in Denmark)?


----------



## Kabergen22

Love this thread! What are your favourite (non high fashion) brands ladies?


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> Lol, bags sure are a magnet for cats - I never let the cats alone with my bags...



I made that mistake once - took in for a meal a neighbour's cat (they'd left him and he was looking for a new home), he ate, slept and then disappeared into the hallway where I had left my LV 50 Speedy Weekend bag with some papers in it - perfect loo - it took weeks to get the smell out and I'm afraid we aprted in a bad way - subsequently another neighbour toook pity on him and he lived with them forever after that  - must be the most expensive loo ever!


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> Can do, I know exactly what you are saying.  If I have a new designer bag, it sits in my closet for awhile(as my new YSL is doing) to "adjust" to my average, normal life. When I do begin wearing a bag, I try to treat it well/try to baby it, but then life takes over.  I think about the women who say they never place a bag on the ground.  Ha! It's just not possible in my life.  If a crossbody strap cannot be looped over a chair back, it would either have to sit on my lap or on the table in a restaurant.  I think the floor is safest(food falling on the lap, etc).  I have a friend who just bought a LV, her first, and told me she has never paid that much for a bag before.  I see it's already part of her everyday life.  I think we can view our bags as newborn babies for a week, a month, or so, then they should become our children who can go out on the playground and skin a knee and be perfectly fine.  The only reason to not use these bags is if we want to sell as "pristine."



Having been a "bag lady* all of my life, I started buying LV's in my mid twenties, and it's been a slippery slope ever since - Mulberry, Tods, LV, Bottega Veneta and lately a couple of Hermes. I tend to bump into things/doors/walls etc, so several bags have suffered a few scratches. Nevertheless, i NEVER put bags on floors or seats in restaurants or public transport (which I use daily) - they stay firmly in my lap, or hanging from a chair's back - anything but actually putting it down where someone has sat or trodden, irrespective of the age of the bag.


----------



## barbee

Kabergen22 said:


> Love this thread! What are your favourite (non high fashion) brands ladies?


Right now, I don't have any.  For some odd reason, I just keep progressing to more expensive bags.  I did buy 2 Coach bags in the last year, enjoyed them very much(I think the quality was great) but have already sold them.  I do NOT buy designer clothes or shoes, however, and have no desire(nor the funds) to do so.  That being said, I do love to buy clothes!


----------



## can_do_mom

eliwon said:


> I read with great interest what you both names as chemo brain - having been throught the mill myself eleven years ago it has never crossed my mind that the treatment could have caused such a side effect.  I have relied on lists all m life - what isn't written down doesn't exist in my world


Yes, Eliwon, I rely on lists, too.    We attributed my memory issues to the chemo because the difference was quite remarkable.  Before the advent of spell-check, I would read everyone's letters in the office to catch spelling errors.  Lost my spelling ability, too.  Now I have a little dictionary at my desk that I use regularly.  As I like to say, beats the alternative!


----------



## can_do_mom

Kabergen22 said:


> Love this thread! What are your favourite (non high fashion) brands ladies?


I actually have a pretty diverse collection, a few designer bags but not as many as most of the lovely women here.  I love a new purse I got from Rag & Bone a few months ago.  The Bradbury small flap hobo.  I just ordered a few Marc by Marc Jabobs bags from Nordstrom.  I'm looking for a bag to take overseas.  My daughter loves MBMJ but I haven't carried it yet.  I have a tote from Italy.  I think they changed their name but the brand on the tote is Adore.  I use it a lot and have gotten a ton of complements on it.  The leather is amazing and the price was reasonable, $250-275?


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Right now, I don't have any.  For some odd reason, I just keep progressing to more expensive bags.  I did buy 2 Coach bags in the last year, enjoyed them very much(I think the quality was great) but have already sold them.  I do NOT buy designer clothes or shoes, however, and have no desire(nor the funds) to do so.  That being said, I do love to buy clothes!


What brands do you favor, Barbee for your bags and your clothes?  It's fun to compare notes with each other.  I found a few new brands to try on the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale post that I really like.


----------



## can_do_mom

eliwon said:


> I made that mistake once - took in for a meal a neighbour's cat (they'd left him and he was looking for a new home), he ate, slept and then disappeared into the hallway where I had left my LV 50 Speedy Weekend bag with some papers in it - perfect loo - it took weeks to get the smell out and I'm afraid we aprted in a bad way - subsequently another neighbour toook pity on him and he lived with them forever after that  - must be the most expensive loo ever!


Eliwon! That is horrible!


----------



## Maria Naidu

Cilifene said:


> Silk pearls and LV empreinte on the Stick :giggles:


The bag looks great with the outfit. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> What brands do you favor, Barbee for your bags and your clothes?  It's fun to compare notes with each other.  I found a few new brands to try on the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale post that I really like.


I seem to shop much more on line now.  I love Eileen Fisher, but have to wait for a discount.  I have purchased too much from Chico's, which I find I don't wear much, unless I absolutely LOVE the item, so I am staying away.  We really don't have great shopping where I live, and if I was in a large city, I probably would scout out more upscale clothes  on sale.  So it's hit and miss.  I did get two simple skirts(above the knee) from Talbots in the spring, which I have been so happy with, but again, I don't find much there any more.  I rely most on solid or subtle colors, wear scarves when it cools down ( I'm in Alabama so hot hot hot!) and like longer tops to cover... well that middle.
My bags--I may love Gucci best.  I have two LV's, but I am thinking one monogram is enough for me.  I would love to get into LV's leathers, but they are so pricy!  We will have 3 days in Paris next summer, and my husband knows I want to hit all the shops on one day, so I may be able to zone in on a bag I might really want by them. I love my Gucci disco bags, and just moved into a Gucci flap bag I bought on sale in May( I think Izzy has the same bag) and am waiting to use my new YSL College bag. I tried a Proenza Schueler, PS1, but as it's white, I have retired it for the season. This year I have sold my Bal, Rockstud, 2 Coach, Gucci studded disco, NIna Ricci Marche, and 1-2 other Gucci.  I am really trying to stay even!  I also really want a Lancel Charlie bag, but that might need to wait until Paris.  No stores have them here.  Whew!  That's my story.
How about you?  Where do you shop?  And the rest of you?  I would love to hear about any upscale shops you frequent, so I can live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## Cilifene

eliwon said:


> Wow, that was a throwback - my mother (and I) used to wear them when we dressed up when I was growing up in the sixties - can you still buy them (in Denmark)?


LOL, yeah the gloves actually has been my grandmother's. I don't know if the are still sold here in Denmark but I googled cotton lace gloves and saw some on etsy.


----------



## Cilifene

eliwon said:


> I made that mistake once - took in for a meal a neighbour's cat (they'd left him and he was looking for a new home), he ate, slept and then disappeared into the hallway where I had left my LV 50 Speedy Weekend bag with some papers in it - perfect loo - it took weeks to get the smell out and I'm afraid we aprted in a bad way - subsequently another neighbour toook pity on him and he lived with them forever after that  - must be the most expensive loo ever!



Oh no, I'm sorry for the poor Speedy   My cats alway use the litter box!  But they do love smell of a leather bag, and wouldn't mind take a bite if they could get away with it...


----------



## Cilifene

Maria Naidu said:


> The bag looks great with the outfit. Looks gorgeous!


Thank you Maria Naidu,  I did sell the Montaigne though...


----------



## ElainePG

eliwon said:


> This looks nice - does it show both cm and inches - one on each side perhaps? BTW, Hermes used to make some really lovely ones but haven't seen them on their web page forever.


Yes, it has inches on one side and centimetres on the other side. Very useful!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I seem to shop much more on line now.  I love Eileen Fisher, but have to wait for a discount.  I have purchased too much from Chico's, which I find I don't wear much, unless I absolutely LOVE the item, so I am staying away.  We really don't have great shopping where I live, and if I was in a large city, I probably would scout out more upscale clothes  on sale.  So it's hit and miss.  I did get two simple skirts(above the knee) from Talbots in the spring, which I have been so happy with, but again, I don't find much there any more.  I rely most on solid or subtle colors, wear scarves when it cools down ( I'm in Alabama so hot hot hot!) and like longer tops to cover... well that middle.
> My bags--I may love Gucci best.  I have two LV's, but I am thinking one monogram is enough for me.  I would love to get into LV's leathers, but they are so pricy!  We will have 3 days in Paris next summer, and my husband knows I want to hit all the shops on one day, so I may be able to zone in on a bag I might really want by them. I love my Gucci disco bags, and just moved into a Gucci flap bag I bought on sale in May( I think Izzy has the same bag) and am waiting to use my new YSL College bag. I tried a Proenza Schueler, PS1, but as it's white, I have retired it for the season. This year I have sold my Bal, Rockstud, 2 Coach, Gucci studded disco, NIna Ricci Marche, and 1-2 other Gucci.  I am really trying to stay even!  I also really want a Lancel Charlie bag, but that might need to wait until Paris.  No stores have them here.  Whew!  That's my story.
> How about you?  Where do you shop?  And the rest of you?  I would love to hear about any upscale shops you frequent, so I can live vicariously through all of you!


Barbee, you definitely have a nicer bag collection than I do.  I have a few Burberrys, a couple Mulberrys, Eva LV, Prada satchel, no Gucci.  I am headed to Paris in a couple weeks.  Looking forward to shopping while I am there.  I just plain love Paris.  The food!  The wine!  The shopping!  The museums!  The cafes!  The people watching!  The glorious architecture!  The magnificent cathedrals!  Versailles!  Okay, you get the idea.  I think I'm going to buy my first Hermes scarf on this trip.  It's a nice small item that won't take up much room in my suitcase.  I've also considered another LV, or maybe a Longchamp purse (I have plenty of their totes) because of the better prices in Paris.  I usually travel carry-on but I'm not sure about this trip.  Any other shopping suggestions while I'm there?  I'll also be in Prague & Madrid.  Two new cities!  
I buy a lot of my clothing from Nordstrom, usually in Individualist.  I like Paige & Hudson denim.  Burberry.  I also find things I like in Banana Republic.  I have begun shopping at Chico's again, after taking about a 10 year break, ha ha!  I'm always looking for good travel clothes that pack well and don't wrinkle.  My sister owns a boutique so I can get things at cost when I shop there.  Let me tell you, when you go to the buyers' markets and see what items cost wholesale, it's very hard to pay retail.  I have two daughters that I sometimes share clothes with.  We are all close to the same size,  including shoes.  That has its advantages and disadvantages, as you can imagine.  I guess I would call my style classic with a young twist.


----------



## chessmont

barbee said:


> New topic!  Has anyone seen the movie Bridget Jones' Baby?  The first one was quite a few years back, and while I loved it, the second one was not as good.  This one was great!  And guess which brand of handbag Bridget uses?  Mulberry(she is British, so it fits.)  The bag was visible in quite a few scenes.  Plus, Patrick Dempsey and Colin Firth!



I'd like to see it!


----------



## Izzy48

Kabergen22 said:


> Love this thread! What are your favourite (non high fashion) brands ladies?


My favorite brand is Eileen Fisher because it is easy to wear and overall the clothes are comfortable. I try to buy it on sale when I can and I am to the point I rethink making a purchase if it isn't on sale. Two more of my favorite brands of many years are Lands End and LL Bean!


----------



## ElainePG

Kabergen22 said:


> Love this thread! What are your favourite (non high fashion) brands ladies?


Shoes by either AGL (when they go on sale) or Cole Haan; Mephistos for walking by the water. A variety of different handbag brands, but those are more high-end so they don't speak to your question. 
Like others here, I'm a fan of Eileen Fisher clothes. I also have a bunch of Nic + Zoe skirts & tops, a few sweaters & skirts by Three Dots, and a bunch of cashmere sweaters from various Italian companies, which I buy at a local boutique once a year when they go on sale.  It never gets particularly hot here, so I can live in cashmere all year long, and good-quality cashmere lasts forever! I also am partial to Hermès scarves, and there's something about the combination about a silk scarf and a cashmere sweater that just screams "cozy" to me, especially on days when the wind is coming up over the ocean.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Barbee, you definitely have a nicer bag collection than I do.  I have a few Burberrys, a couple Mulberrys, Eva LV, Prada satchel, no Gucci.  I am headed to Paris in a couple weeks.  Looking forward to shopping while I am there.  I just plain love Paris.  The food!  The wine!  The shopping!  The museums!  The cafes!  The people watching!  The glorious architecture!  The magnificent cathedrals!  Versailles!  Okay, you get the idea.  I think I'm going to buy my first Hermes scarf on this trip.  It's a nice small item that won't take up much room in my suitcase.  I've also considered another LV, or maybe a Longchamp purse (I have plenty of their totes) because of the better prices in Paris.  I usually travel carry-on but I'm not sure about this trip.  Any other shopping suggestions while I'm there?  I'll also be in Prague & Madrid.  Two new cities!
> I buy a lot of my clothing from Nordstrom, usually in Individualist.  I like Paige & Hudson denim.  Burberry.  I also find things I like in Banana Republic.  I have begun shopping at Chico's again, after taking about a 10 year break, ha ha!  I'm always looking for good travel clothes that pack well and don't wrinkle.  My sister owns a boutique so I can get things at cost when I shop there.  Let me tell you, when you go to the buyers' markets and see what items cost wholesale, it's very hard to pay retail.  I have two daughters that I sometimes share clothes with.  We are all close to the same size,  including shoes.  That has its advantages and disadvantages, as you can imagine.  I guess I would call my style classic with a young twist.


I love your style being called classic with a young twist!  And yes, I can tell you love Paris!  Please tell us in detail about your experience in Hermes in Paris.  That will be exciting!!! How very lucky you are with a sister who owns a boutique.  I would stop in weekly and just hang out.  Madrid--would you be able to check out the Loewe bags there?  How long will you be gone?  If a trip is more then a few nights, I could not travel only with a carry-on.  I don't know the shops in Paris, but it would be fun to have a full "maybe" list to check out in all the designer stores, just to have a purpose in each(rather than roaming aimlessly.)  I will work on that one.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Shoes by either AGL (when they go on sale) or Cole Haan; Mephistos for walking by the water. A variety of different handbag brands, but those are more high-end so they don't speak to your question.
> Like others here, I'm a fan of Eileen Fisher clothes. I also have a bunch of Nic + Zoe skirts & tops, a few sweaters & skirts by Three Dots, and a bunch of cashmere sweaters from various Italian companies, which I buy at a local boutique once a year when they go on sale.  It never gets particularly hot here, so I can live in cashmere all year long, and good-quality cashmere lasts forever! I also am partial to Hermès scarves, and there's something about the combination about a silk scarf and a cashmere sweater that just screams "cozy" to me, especially on days when the wind is coming up over the ocean.


I need to check out Nic + Zoe.  I'm totally unfamiliar with that brand.  We all seem to like Eileen Fisher, don't we.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I love your style being called classic with a young twist!  And yes, I can tell you love Paris!  Please tell us in detail about your experience in Hermes in Paris.  That will be exciting!!! How very lucky you are with a sister who owns a boutique.  I would stop in weekly and just hang out.  Madrid--would you be able to check out the Loewe bags there?  How long will you be gone?  If a trip is more then a few nights, I could not travel only with a carry-on.  I don't know the shops in Paris, but it would be fun to have a full "maybe" list to check out in all the designer stores, just to have a purpose in each(rather than roaming aimlessly.)  I will work on that one.





ElainePG said:


> Shoes by either AGL (when they go on sale) or Cole Haan; Mephistos for walking by the water. A variety of different handbag brands, but those are more high-end so they don't speak to your question.
> Like others here, I'm a fan of Eileen Fisher clothes. I also have a bunch of Nic + Zoe skirts & tops, a few sweaters & skirts by Three Dots, and a bunch of cashmere sweaters from various Italian companies, which I buy at a local boutique once a year when they go on sale.  It never gets particularly hot here, so I can live in cashmere all year long, and good-quality cashmere lasts forever! I also am partial to Hermès scarves, and there's something about the combination about a silk scarf and a cashmere sweater that just screams "cozy" to me, especially on days when the wind is coming up over the ocean.



Barbee, I have always flown carry-on over to Europe, although sometimes I expand my bag and check it on the way home because I like to buy Paris toiletries/lotions/perfumes and bring them home with me.  It's a bit of a challenge to pack but I go for 3+ weeks and somehow manage to make it fit every time!  I typically stay in apartments and am willing to do laundry, otherwise it wouldn't be possible. 
If you want me to check out any stores, let me know and if it works, I'd be glad to stop in.  We only have 5 days in Paris and I think we are going to visit Versailles and Giverny on this trip.  My daughter hasn't seen Versailles and neither of us have been to Giverny which only leaves 3 days in Paris so we might not have a lot of time to shop.  I've been in the Hermes flagship store when my daughter, son and I stopped in as we were walking by.  What an amazing store!  They were very kind and helpful but my son was 13 at the time and while he was polite, I knew he really didn't want to be there so we didn't linger.  Get yourself a good map, use the helpful advice in TripAdvisor and don't be afraid to explore.  

I actually help my sister with her boutique, going to the buyer's markets and scheduling employees.  I also handle all the mix-ups with our orders.  I'm kind of her trouble-shooter.  I take care of stuff she doesn't want to deal with, ha ha!  We ordered a brand of denim new to us, Henry & Belle, at the last show and I am now the owner of a pair of studded jeans.  I am wearing it to our Ladies Night next week.  I wonder if I'm too old for these jeans but my sister and daughter assure me I'm not.  Hmmmm... I should take a pic and get your opinions.  They're a bit "out there" for me.  

Elaine, I'm in a cooler climate as well and wear cashmere frequently in the winter.  Love AGL and Cole Haan.  Comfortable and good quality.  I'm also a fan of Aquatalia and Paul Green.  Has anyone shopped Everlane?  I have a few of their pieces and really like their sweaters and shoes, too.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Barbee, I have always flown carry-on over to Europe, although sometimes I expand my bag and check it on the way home because I like to buy Paris toiletries/lotions/perfumes and bring them home with me.  It's a bit of a challenge to pack but I go for 3+ weeks and somehow manage to make it fit every time!  I typically stay in apartments and am willing to do laundry, otherwise it wouldn't be possible.
> If you want me to check out any stores, let me know and if it works, I'd be glad to stop in.  We only have 5 days in Paris and I think we are going to visit Versailles and Giverny on this trip.  My daughter hasn't seen Versailles and neither of us have been to Giverny which only leaves 3 days in Paris so we might not have a lot of time to shop.  I've been in the Hermes flagship store when my daughter, son and I stopped in as we were walking by.  What an amazing store!  They were very kind and helpful but my son was 13 at the time and while he was polite, I knew he really didn't want to be there so we didn't linger.  Get yourself a good map, use the helpful advice in TripAdvisor and don't be afraid to explore.
> 
> I actually help my sister with her boutique, going to the buyer's markets and scheduling employees.  I also handle all the mix-ups with our orders.  I'm kind of her trouble-shooter.  I take care of stuff she doesn't want to deal with, ha ha!  We ordered a brand of denim new to us, Henry & Belle, at the last show and I am now the owner of a pair of studded jeans.  I am wearing it to our Ladies Night next week.  I wonder if I'm too old for these jeans but my sister and daughter assure me I'm not.  Hmmmm... I should take a pic and get your opinions.  They're a bit "out there" for me.
> 
> Elaine, I'm in a cooler climate as well and wear cashmere frequently in the winter.  Love AGL and Cole Haan.  Comfortable and good quality.  I'm also a fan of Aquatalia and Paul Green.  Has anyone shopped Everlane?  I have a few of their pieces and really like their sweaters and shoes, too.


If your daughter does not think you are too old for the jeans, then they are fine!  I do believe daughters don't want to be embarrassed by the clothes their mothers wear, so she must think you look perfectly wonderful in them.  Your work  in your sister's boutique sounds like the dream job.  Boss never yelling at you  haha.
We will only have 3 days in Paris next summer, but will be on a river cruise, so will see Giverney and Versailles outside of our "extra" Paris days.  I have seen both  with my daughter, but now will be with DH and he has not.  The cruise will head to Normandy and back to Paris.  He's excited, as he is a history buff and needs to see the WWII sites.  As to  the shopping, my husband will want to linger in stores as much as your 13 yr old did on your prior trip!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Barbee, I have always flown carry-on over to Europe, although sometimes I expand my bag and check it on the way home because I like to buy Paris toiletries/lotions/perfumes and bring them home with me.  It's a bit of a challenge to pack but I go for 3+ weeks and somehow manage to make it fit every time!  I typically stay in apartments and am willing to do laundry, otherwise it wouldn't be possible.
> If you want me to check out any stores, let me know and if it works, I'd be glad to stop in.  We only have 5 days in Paris and I think we are going to visit Versailles and Giverny on this trip.  My daughter hasn't seen Versailles and neither of us have been to Giverny which only leaves 3 days in Paris so we might not have a lot of time to shop.  I've been in the Hermes flagship store when my daughter, son and I stopped in as we were walking by.  What an amazing store!  They were very kind and helpful but my son was 13 at the time and while he was polite, I knew he really didn't want to be there so we didn't linger.  Get yourself a good map, use the helpful advice in TripAdvisor and don't be afraid to explore.
> 
> I actually help my sister with her boutique, going to the buyer's markets and scheduling employees.  I also handle all the mix-ups with our orders.  I'm kind of her trouble-shooter.  I take care of stuff she doesn't want to deal with, ha ha!  We ordered a brand of denim new to us, Henry & Belle, at the last show and I am now the owner of a pair of studded jeans.  I am wearing it to our Ladies Night next week.  I wonder if I'm too old for these jeans but my sister and daughter assure me I'm not.  Hmmmm... I should take a pic and get your opinions.  They're a bit "out there" for me.
> 
> Elaine, I'm in a cooler climate as well and wear cashmere frequently in the winter.  Love AGL and Cole Haan.  Comfortable and good quality.  I'm also a fan of Aquatalia and Paul Green.  Has anyone shopped Everlane?  I have a few of their pieces and really like their sweaters and shoes, too.


Your trip to Paris sounds wonderful, CDM! My last trip to Paris, which was ages ago, was a "girls only" trip with my Mom. Three weeks in Paris, so we had plenty of time to do a ton of exploring, and we had an entire day in Giverny. She and I still talk about what a magical time we had there. She had been there years earlier with my late father, who was a fabulous amateur photographer, and he spent the entire time trying to get the "perfect shot" of each famous part of the garden, so the trip that she & I took there was a bit different. We loved wandering in the garden, of course, but we also were charmed by the interior of his house. That blue and white kitchen! The fireplaces! I think you and your daughter will build treasured memories there.
Oh, and you simply *must* come home with an Hermès scarf this trip! If you don't have time to go to the flagship store, you can always buy one in the airport, at the duty-free. The selection isn't as good, though, so it would be better if you could go to the FSH store. I'm so glad to hear that they were nice to you when you went there before. I know that Parisians have a reputation for being a bit rude, but I did not find that to be the case. I trotted out my college French (suitable only for restaurants and shopping, LOL!) and they were quite patient. There was only one SA in one store who was impolite enough to correct my accent; everyone else was just lovely.
I don't know Everlane sweaters... I'll have to check them out on line. How does their sizing run? I wouldn't take a chance of buying shoes without trying them IRL, but I could perhaps get a sweater if you think the quality is good.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Your trip to Paris sounds wonderful, CDM! My last trip to Paris, which was ages ago, was a "girls only" trip with my Mom. Three weeks in Paris, so we had plenty of time to do a ton of exploring, and we had an entire day in Giverny. She and I still talk about what a magical time we had there. She had been there years earlier with my late father, who was a fabulous amateur photographer, and he spent the entire time trying to get the "perfect shot" of each famous part of the garden, so the trip that she & I took there was a bit different. We loved wandering in the garden, of course, but we also were charmed by the interior of his house. That blue and white kitchen! The fireplaces! I think you and your daughter will build treasured memories there.
> Oh, and you simply *must* come home with an Hermès scarf this trip! If you don't have time to go to the flagship store, you can always buy one in the airport, at the duty-free. The selection isn't as good, though, so it would be better if you could go to the FSH store. I'm so glad to hear that they were nice to you when you went there before. I know that Parisians have a reputation for being a bit rude, but I did not find that to be the case. I trotted out my college French (suitable only for restaurants and shopping, LOL!) and they were quite patient. There was only one SA in one store who was impolite enough to correct my accent; everyone else was just lovely.
> I don't know Everlane sweaters... I'll have to check them out on line. How does their sizing run? I wouldn't take a chance of buying shoes without trying them IRL, but I could perhaps get a sweater if you think the quality is good.



Oh, Elaine, your description of Giverny makes it sound heavenly!  I cannot wait to go!  I just called Paris and made dinner reservations at a lovely little restaurant known for their souffles.  It was laughable!  My french is not very good but the host was very patient and kind, thankfully.  To be honest, I can only recall a couple times of experiencing what might be considered rude behavior.  We've experienced quite the opposite, very polite and kind people wherever we go.  In fact, when I was in Paris with my then 13yo son and 17yo daughter, her dream was to go to Chanel and buy a tube of lipstick.  She loves makeup and wanted to buy it from the Chanel store in Paris, not an American department store.  I was a little apprehensive, given our limited ability to speak French.  You guys,  It was amazing.  Isabelle helped my daughter.  Literally gave her a makeover.  My daughter still speaks of that day fondly.    And she still has that tube of lipstick, even though it was over three years ago!


----------



## can_do_mom

I'm sorry that the pic loaded so large!  Should I have selected thumbnail size?  I thought that would be so tiny, but maybe that is the right size to use.  I will make a point to go back to the Hermes store.  If we stop in at LV it won't be the flagship store simply because the few times we've been there it's been a madhouse.  I would much rather go to the one on St. Germain.  
Everlane is an online store.  Their blouses look beautiful but I've never bought one.  I have their sandals, loafers, t-shirts and sweaters.  The cashmere is nice and thick but I do notice it has pilled a bit.  What do you guys do about pilling?  I have a sweater stone I use but it's kind of a pain.  


barbee said:


> If your daughter does not think you are too old for the jeans, then they are fine!  I do believe daughters don't want to be embarrassed by the clothes their mothers wear, so she must think you look perfectly wonderful in them.  Your work  in your sister's boutique sounds like the dream job.  Boss never yelling at you  haha.
> We will only have 3 days in Paris next summer, but will be on a river cruise, so will see Giverney and Versailles outside of our "extra" Paris days.  I have seen both  with my daughter, but now will be with DH and he has not.  The cruise will head to Normandy and back to Paris.  He's excited, as he is a history buff and needs to see the WWII sites.  As to  the shopping, my husband will want to linger in stores as much as your 13 yr old did on your prior trip!



Barbee, you are living my son's dream.  He is also a WWII buff and we have plans to return and go to Normandy, Germany and a few other places to see the WWII sites.  I'm not sure when this will happen.  He's a junior in HS so I can't wait too long!  As far as shopping with our men, it's all about strategy.  Don't waste their time on shops you really don't want to be in.  Would your hubby enjoy one of the Parisian flea markets?  I've never been but I've heard they're amazing!  I think that would be fun to check out.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> I'm sorry that the pic loaded so large!  Should I have selected thumbnail size?  I thought that would be so tiny, but maybe that is the right size to use.  I will make a point to go back to the Hermes store.  If we stop in at LV it won't be the flagship store simply because the few times we've been there it's been a madhouse.  I would much rather go to the one on St. Germain.
> Everlane is an online store.  Their blouses look beautiful but I've never bought one.  I have their sandals, loafers, t-shirts and sweaters.  The cashmere is nice and thick but I do notice it has pilled a bit.  What do you guys do about pilling?  I have a sweater stone I use but it's kind of a pain.
> 
> 
> Barbee, you are living my son's dream.  He is also a WWII buff and we have plans to return and go to Normandy, Germany and a few other places to see the WWII sites.  I'm not sure when this will happen.  He's a junior in HS so I can't wait too long!  As far as shopping with our men, it's all about strategy.  Don't waste their time on shops you really don't want to be in.  Would your hubby enjoy one of the Parisian flea markets?  I've never been but I've heard they're amazing!  I think that would be fun to check out.


I loved the picture of your daughter!  How beautiful. Both you and Elaine are really talking up Paris for me--but who would not give it accolades?  As we get closer, I will make a list.  If your "soufflé" restaurant meets your expectations, please give me the name when you return.


----------



## barbee

I posted this pic on a Saint Laurent thread also, and darn if I didn't double post.  My medium College bag.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I posted this pic on a Saint Laurent thread also, and darn if I didn't double post.  My medium College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472987



Love it on you barbee dear!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I'm sorry that the pic loaded so large!  Should I have selected thumbnail size?  I thought that would be so tiny, but maybe that is the right size to use.  I will make a point to go back to the Hermes store.  If we stop in at LV it won't be the flagship store simply because the few times we've been there it's been a madhouse.  I would much rather go to the one on St. Germain.
> Everlane is an online store.  Their blouses look beautiful but I've never bought one.  I have their sandals, loafers, t-shirts and sweaters.  The cashmere is nice and thick but I do notice it has pilled a bit.  *What do you guys do about pilling? * I have a sweater stone I use but it's kind of a pain.


That is such a sweet photo of your daughter, CDM! It's definitely the right size. 

About cashmere pilling... I've found that the best product to use is this brush from The Laundress: 
http://www.thelaundress.com/cashmere-brush
It's not cheap... but then again, neither is a cashmere sweater! And once you buy it, you have it forever.
There's a video on that page showing how to properly use the brush. It's a very gentle way to remove pills without destroying the underlying fabric, and it leaves the sweater looking fluffy and gorgeous! I also use their delicates wash for washing my Hermès scarves.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I posted this pic on a Saint Laurent thread also, and darn if I didn't double post.  My medium College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472987


It looks terrific on you, barbee!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I posted this pic on a Saint Laurent thread also, and darn if I didn't double post.  My medium College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472987


 Barbee, that bag is stunning on you!  Love!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

California53 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! I love the Papillon breed. They are so happy, funny, beautiful to look at, smart and trainable. I know that you must miss your boy so much. I have always had sporting dogs, but wanted something a little more "compact". I have the two Papillons and one Golden Retriever.
> All three are great dogs. Attached are a couple of pics of Piper (hound tri), Amber (GR), and Ginger (sable/white).
> Warm regards,
> California53



What well behaved children you have! [emoji252]


----------



## bill bill

I have a coach clutch handbag.  I was hoping to get an estimate on the price.
Please and thank you for the help

Sincerely
Your Friend


----------



## barbee

Thanks, ladies.  I may be on Ban Island for awhile now.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Thanks, ladies.  I may be on Ban Island for awhile now.


Just a bag ban, barbee? Or other goodies too? It's been nearly a year since I've bought a bag, but I'm going to be on a scarf ban for quite a while, I think... *two* Hermès scarves came to live with me this month.  So you and I can pitch a tent together on Ban Island!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Just a bag ban, barbee? Or other goodies too? It's been nearly a year since I've bought a bag, but I'm going to be on a scarf ban for quite a while, I think... *two* Hermès scarves came to live with me this month.  So you and I can pitch a tent together on Ban Island!


Just a bag ban for now.  Nearly a year for you... does that mean the Valentino(I think ??) went back?  Wasn't that not terribly long ago?  Anyway, show us the scarves!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Just a bag ban for now.  Nearly a year for you... does that mean the Valentino(I think ??) went back?  Wasn't that not terribly long ago?  Anyway, show us the scarves!


The Valentino was "free"... I got it with Nordstrom points. So although it came into the inventory, I don't count it as a purchase. 

Here are the scarves: _Les Ballets Russes_ (an eBay find... vintage from 1996 and very rare) and _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_ (from the H site).


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> The Valentino was "free"... I got it with Nordstrom points. So although it came into the inventory, I don't count it as a purchase.
> 
> Here are the scarves: _Les Ballets Russes_ (an eBay find... vintage from 1996 and very rare) and _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_ (from the H site).
> View attachment 3474512
> View attachment 3474514


Elaine, a bag is a bag, but oh, I see, you did not buy it, so no guilt on spending.  That makes sense!  I suppose I did not read your words close enough. 
I REALLY love the colors and how you tied the second scarf.  I am drooling over it.  Stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, a bag is a bag, but oh, I see, you did not buy it, so no guilt on spending.  That makes sense!  I suppose I did not read your words close enough.
> I REALLY love the colors and how you tied the second scarf.  I am drooling over it.  Stunning!


Thank you, barbee! Since H scarves aren't as expensive as designer handbags, I run the risk of going overboard on them. But I'm not tempted by any of this current season's scarves, so unless something vintage comes across my radar, and I find it from a trusted seller at a fair price, I think it will be a while until I buy another scarf. 
Right now I feel satisfied with my collection. I also sent 5 scarves off to consignment... one of them has sold, one is "close" to selling, and the other three, well, who knows? But those 5 scarves were ones that I hadn't worn in quite some time, so I felt it was time to rehome them and make way for colors that would suit me better.


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> Sniffing the new bag .....
> 
> View attachment 3464376


Lovely bag Cilifene. Great photos[emoji2]

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Oh, Elaine, your description of Giverny makes it sound heavenly!  I cannot wait to go!  I just called Paris and made dinner reservations at a lovely little restaurant known for their souffles.  It was laughable!  My french is not very good but the host was very patient and kind, thankfully.  To be honest, I can only recall a couple times of experiencing what might be considered rude behavior.  We've experienced quite the opposite, very polite and kind people wherever we go.  In fact, when I was in Paris with my then 13yo son and 17yo daughter, her dream was to go to Chanel and buy a tube of lipstick.  She loves makeup and wanted to buy it from the Chanel store in Paris, not an American department store.  I was a little apprehensive, given our limited ability to speak French.  You guys,  It was amazing.  Isabelle helped my daughter.  Literally gave her a makeover.  My daughter still speaks of that day fondly.    And she still has that tube of lipstick, even though it was over three years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472778


WOW...looks like an ad from a magazine!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I posted this pic on a Saint Laurent thread also, and darn if I didn't double post.  My medium College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472987


Sensational, Barbee...the bag and the outfit! Enjoy!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The Valentino was "free"... I got it with Nordstrom points. So although it came into the inventory, I don't count it as a purchase.
> 
> Here are the scarves: _Les Ballets Russes_ (an eBay find... vintage from 1996 and very rare) and _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_ (from the H site).
> View attachment 3474512
> View attachment 3474514


LOL! You're addicted, Elaine! Enjoy!


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> The Valentino was "free"... I got it with Nordstrom points. So although it came into the inventory, I don't count it as a purchase.
> 
> Here are the scarves: _Les Ballets Russes_ (an eBay find... vintage from 1996 and very rare) and _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_ (from the H site).
> View attachment 3474512
> View attachment 3474514


Elaine these scarves are gorgeous. [emoji3] 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! You're addicted, Elaine! Enjoy!


What can I say? You've got my number, skyqueen!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Elaine these scarves are gorgeous. [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you, djfmn!


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello lovely ladies, I forgot to post my newest bag here!  My lovely Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware!  And a midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled with silver hardware ( no surprise there!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 )


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I forgot to post my newest bag here!  My lovely Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware!  And a midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled with silver hardware ( no surprise there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476067
> View attachment 3476068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Such gorgeous colors, mk... congratulations!


----------



## Cilifene

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I forgot to post my newest bag here!  My lovely Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware!  And a midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled with silver hardware ( no surprise there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476067
> View attachment 3476068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Vers nice mk.... Congrats...


----------



## barbee

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I forgot to post my newest bag here!  My lovely Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware!  And a midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled with silver hardware ( no surprise there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476067
> View attachment 3476068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Love the colors, and the zippers on the blue!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> The Valentino was "free"... I got it with Nordstrom points. So although it came into the inventory, I don't count it as a purchase.
> 
> Here are the scarves: _Les Ballets Russes_ (an eBay find... vintage from 1996 and very rare) and _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_ (from the H site).
> View attachment 3474512
> View attachment 3474514


Elaine, those scarves are beautiful!


----------



## barbee

Today I did some reasonably priced clothes shopping.  As Loft pants seem to fit me the best, I bought black jeans(my fear is I have 2 other pr in hiding from the winter) and a long v neck sweater.  Then, despite me swearing off cheap scarves, I bought one ($18) which looks great with the sweater. I don't have to keep it long, right?  The consignment shop is my friend.  Well, the clothes were 40% off.  Then on to Chico's, which I kind of swore off for a while-- I bought a very, very pretty colored slim pant( I went up a half size, so they will actually fit) color maybe rusty beige, and a long black open sweater(got 50%off that, and 30% off the pants.)  I do enjoy buying clothes which appear to be more expensive than they are.  However, I don't believe I can do that with handbags, haha.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> WOW...looks like an ad from a magazine!


Thank you, skyqueen!  It was a special day. A funny addendum to the pic: My 13yo son got a little bored while Leah received such wonderful attention from Isabelle. The clouds were thickening all the while. By the time we paid for our Chanel purchases and left the store, it had begun to rain. We dashed our way to Angelina on rue de Rivoli, dodging the raindrops, Daniel grumbling the whole way. After we were seated and began enjoying our cups of l' Afraicain  (world's best hot chocolate!) the skies let loose. It just poured! We were so thankful to be indoors, sipping our decadent drinks, eating luscious pastries. It was truly a memorable day.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, those scarves are beautiful!


Thank you, CDM! I'll admit, I do adore my silky treasures!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Today I did some reasonably priced clothes shopping.  As Loft pants seem to fit me the best, I bought black jeans(my fear is I have 2 other pr in hiding from the winter) and a long v neck sweater.  Then, despite me swearing off cheap scarves, I bought one ($18) which looks great with the sweater. I don't have to keep it long, right?  The consignment shop is my friend.  Well, the clothes were 40% off.  Then on to Chico's, which I kind of swore off for a while-- I bought a very, very pretty colored slim pant( I went up a half size, so they will actually fit) color maybe rusty beige, and a long black open sweater(got 50%off that, and 30% off the pants.)  I do enjoy buying clothes which appear to be more expensive than they are.  However, I don't believe I can do that with handbags, haha.


Sounds like some great shopping, barbee! I don't go to Chico's very often, but I've bought a couple of cute jackets there over the past 2 years. The service is nice (at our local store, at least)... no pressure, but they're available to help when needed. And they *always* have great sales!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Today I did some reasonably priced clothes shopping.  As Loft pants seem to fit me the best, I bought black jeans(my fear is I have 2 other pr in hiding from the winter) and a long v neck sweater.  Then, despite me swearing off cheap scarves, I bought one ($18) which looks great with the sweater. I don't have to keep it long, right?  The consignment shop is my friend.  Well, the clothes were 40% off.  Then on to Chico's, which I kind of swore off for a while-- I bought a very, very pretty colored slim pant( I went up a half size, so they will actually fit) color maybe rusty beige, and a long black open sweater(got 50%off that, and 30% off the pants.)  I do enjoy buying clothes which appear to be more expensive than they are.  However, I don't believe I can do that with handbags, haha.



Barbee, you go, girl! Sounds like you scored some great deals! Don't worry about the size, just get what fits and makes you feel good. 

I actually just placed an order with Chicos online. I wanted a non-wrinkle black button up shirt and I couldn't find it anywhere. Chicos came through, although I haven't received my items yet. Hoping they fit and I love them. 

I need to start packing for my trip. We are leaving in 11 days. Still trying to decide if I want to go carry-on or checked luggage. Can't believe that a month from now I will be in Paris!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3476193
> 
> Thank you, skyqueen!  It was a special day. A funny addendum to the pic: My 13yo son got a little bored while Leah received such wonderful attention from Isabelle. The clouds were thickening all the while. By the time we paid for our Chanel purchases and left the store, it had begun to rain. We dashed our way to Angelina on rue de Rivoli, dodging the raindrops, Daniel grumbling the whole way. After we were seated and began enjoying our cups of l' Afraicain  (world's best hot chocolate!) the skies let loose. It just poured! We were so thankful to be indoors, sipping our decadent drinks, eating luscious pastries. It was truly a memorable day.


A fabulous story, CDM, and such darling children! These are the sorts of things that make travel memorable.
You're leaving for your trip very soon, aren't you? Do you have your packing lists all made? 

ETA: I just saw your comment above... nevermind!


----------



## oreo713

oreo713 said:


> The summer couldn't go by fast enough as far a I'm concerned.  It was rough summer all around for me unfortunately.  Hope everyone else had a great one.  Here's to a better Autumn!!!


Well.....unfortunately, things have gone into the proverbial crapper since the summer.  Two weeks ago, Oreo, my sweet, handsome, gentle sheltie, stopped eating.  I ran him to the vet who ran the gamut of tests.  Seems that Oreo had kidney failure.  After 5 days straight of IV fluids, there was no improvement and was getting worse by the minute.  I had to put my sweet, little boy, the love of my life, to rest this past Friday.  Needless to say, I am more than heartbroken and can't stop the tears.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Well.....unfortunately, things have gone into the proverbial crapper since the summer.  Two weeks ago, Oreo, my sweet, handsome, gentle sheltie, stopped eating.  I ran him to the vet who ran the gamut of tests.  Seems that Oreo had kidney failure.  After 5 days straight of IV fluids, there was no improvement and was getting worse by the minute.  I had to put my sweet, little boy, the love of my life, to rest this past Friday.  Needless to say, I am more than heartbroken and can't stop the tears.



Oh Oreo! I am so, so sorry! 

We lost a beloved dog last summer to kidney failure. It is still difficult. I'm truly sorry and hope your memories will bring comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oh Oreo! I am so, so sorry!
> 
> We lost a beloved dog last summer to kidney failure. It is still difficult. I'm truly sorry and hope your memories will bring comfort in the days ahead.


Thank you can_do.....I am beyond devastated.


----------



## oreo713




----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Well.....unfortunately, things have gone into the proverbial crapper since the summer.  Two weeks ago, Oreo, my sweet, handsome, gentle sheltie, stopped eating.  I ran him to the vet who ran the gamut of tests.  Seems that Oreo had kidney failure.  After 5 days straight of IV fluids, there was no improvement and was getting worse by the minute.  I had to put my sweet, little boy, the love of my life, to rest this past Friday.  Needless to say, I am more than heartbroken and can't stop the tears.


Oh, oreo, I'm so terribly sad for you. What heartbreaking news. I'm so very sorry for your loss, dear.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Well.....unfortunately, things have gone into the proverbial crapper since the summer.  Two weeks ago, Oreo, my sweet, handsome, gentle sheltie, stopped eating.  I ran him to the vet who ran the gamut of tests.  Seems that Oreo had kidney failure.  After 5 days straight of IV fluids, there was no improvement and was getting worse by the minute.  I had to put my sweet, little boy, the love of my life, to rest this past Friday.  Needless to say, I am more than heartbroken and can't stop the tears.


Oh dear oreo, I'm so so very sorry for you!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3476296


Oreo, he was very handsome indeed. Give yourself time and grace as you walk through this valley. My level of grief was a surprise to me. Nobody told me about dogs and kidney disease. I had no idea. Hugs to you.


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Well.....unfortunately, things have gone into the proverbial crapper since the summer.  Two weeks ago, Oreo, my sweet, handsome, gentle sheltie, stopped eating.  I ran him to the vet who ran the gamut of tests.  Seems that Oreo had kidney failure.  After 5 days straight of IV fluids, there was no improvement and was getting worse by the minute.  I had to put my sweet, little boy, the love of my life, to rest this past Friday.  Needless to say, I am more than heartbroken and can't stop the tears.


What a beautiful dog.  I am so sorry.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Barbee, you go, girl! Sounds like you scored some great deals! Don't worry about the size, just get what fits and makes you feel good.
> 
> I actually just placed an order with Chicos online. I wanted a non-wrinkle black button up shirt and I couldn't find it anywhere. Chicos came through, although I haven't received my items yet. Hoping they fit and I love them.
> 
> I need to start packing for my trip. We are leaving in 11 days. Still trying to decide if I want to go carry-on or checked luggage. Can't believe that a month from now I will be in Paris!


So exciting!!!  Can't wait for more "stories."


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> I stumbled onto TPF and then on this thread.  What a lovely group of ladies!  I just joined the 50+ group and am SO happy to be here!  I was diagnosed with Ovarian cancer 16 years ago at the age of 34 and so I celebrate each "bonus" birthday.    As mentioned here earlier, I can relate to the thought of being just 25yo yesterday, the years seem to fly by faster and faster!  I'm married, have three "children" ages 23, 20 and 16.  My sister owns a boutique and I help her part-time.  I love our arrangement because it allows me to engage in my favorite passion: traveling. That's  my life in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me drop in and say hello!


I am late to the game but welcome! I haven't been around much but it's always great to have new people join.


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Izzy!  Glad to be here!  I'm enjoying reading previous posts.  Seems like the shoe/bag matching thing is common here.  Whew!
> 
> And, Elaine, black leggings with a beige cashmere sweater sounds right up my alley!  I do not have any Hermes scarves, yet.  I've gone in their lovely boutique in Paris and looked at them, but to be honest, it was too overwhelming for me.  I didn't even know where to begin so my children and I politely browsed and then moved on.  Maybe this trip?  Do I need an Hermes scarf primer?


Hermes is a slippery slope. Be careful. I have a ridiculously large collection thanks to the Hermes enabling here on tpf.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Who is going to buy the new iPhone 7 or 7Plus. I have never bought one immediately but I am tempted this time. Not certain why as my iPhone 6 is still like new.
> 
> Skyqueen, do you still like your 6Plus? I think this time I will get the larger version.


I got the iPhone 7. I had the 6+ which was just too big for me to comfortably carry. Otherwise, I probably would have waited as there was nothing wrong with my phone except it wasn't holding a charge as well as it should. I am very happy with my new phone. I used DH's upgrade since I wasn't due until next month. When he is ready for a new phone I will let him use mine.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'm not SQ, but I love my 6 Plus. I'm definitely glad that when I upgraded from my iPhone 5, I e=went to the larger size. I don't find it heavy, and I find it a lot easier to use. If/when I go for the 7 (and I'm in no big rush) I'll get the Plus size. The only reason I can currently see for upgrading is to get the better camera, which really does sound impressive in this new model. But the live reports are just coming in... I'm sure there will be a lot of reviews in the next week or two.
> I'd love to get an Apple Watch, but the current one is too large for my wrist. Maybe the updated one will be smaller?


The Apple watch is supposed to be thinner and to have a better battery life. I am going to go and see it tomorrow. I am thinking of replacing my old one if that is the case. I love my watch but the battery dies half way through the day if I have been working out. It was fine when I was sedentary but having a sports watch should enable you to use it and not have it die while working out.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean... they are definitely expensive. At least I don't need to buy one for The Hubster... he's still using an old flip phone, and he barely turns it on. When he has a voice mail message to retrieve, I have to do it for him (did I mention he's technologically challenged?). He says that I have a Smart Phone, and he has a Stupid Phone... and he doesn't have any intention of upgrading!


That's my DH to a T. It was the reason I was able to use his upgrade. By the time he gets around to replacing his phone he will have a new upgrade. I can still use mine next year if the iPhone 8 is significantly better than the 7. I love gadgets.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine, that is correct  I have a pochette in damier azur, but that doesn't count as a bag ..does it?
> I did take a few modeling pics (via Apple Watch) the light was poor but here they are....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464422


Looking fabulous. I have been using my NF the most this summer.


----------



## oreo713

Thank you Elaine, Cilifene, Can do,, and Barbee (and and anyone I missed).  This is going to take me a long time (if not forever) to get through..........


----------



## megt10

Well, ladies, I need to start my day. I will have to try and catch up a little later on. I miss all of you and hope to have more time soon. We have been busy with having a front patio addition done. It is finally almost complete except for a few minor touches. I have been busy working out and am now dealing with a knee injury as a result. I am down almost 20 lbs. The time that I used to spend on tpf has been spent walking the hills in my area. Right now I am sidelined. I have to make a doctors appointment today because it has been five days and my knee is still swollen. It didn't stop me from going to a play yesterday with friends. I wore my RJ Kelly.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Thank you can_do.....I am beyond devastated.


Oreo, I am so sorry for your loss...he was truly beautiful and obviously a very important part of your life.


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> Oreo, I am so sorry for your loss...he was truly beautiful and obviously a very important part of your life.


Thank you Bisbee,,,,,,,he was and always will be


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> The Apple watch is supposed to be thinner and to have a better battery life. I am going to go and see it tomorrow. I am thinking of replacing my old one if that is the case. I love my watch but the battery dies half way through the day if I have been working out. It was fine when I was sedentary but having a sports watch should enable you to use it and not have it die while working out.


That's good to know, Meg. Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> That's my DH to a T. It was the reason I was able to use his upgrade. By the time he gets around to replacing his phone he will have a new upgrade. I can still use mine next year if the iPhone 8 is significantly better than the 7. *I love gadgets*.


You and me both!


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> Such gorgeous colors, mk... congratulations!





Cilifene said:


> Vers nice mk.... Congrats...





barbee said:


> Love the colors, and the zippers on the blue!



Thanks ladies! My first Vachetta bag.  Its heavy, but love the leather. Unfortunately, my last bag purchase for the season, I'm having car issues !


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I need to start my day. I will have to try and catch up a little later on. I miss all of you and hope to have more time soon. We have been busy with having a front patio addition done. It is finally almost complete except for a few minor touches. I have been busy working out and am now dealing with a knee injury as a result. I am down almost 20 lbs. The time that I used to spend on tpf has been spent walking the hills in my area. Right now I am sidelined. I have to make a doctors appointment today because it has been five days and my knee is still swollen. It didn't stop me from going to a play yesterday with friends. I wore my RJ Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476640
> View attachment 3476641


Wow, Meg... you look amazing!!! But I'm so very sorry to hear about your knee. Do keep us posted on what the doctor says. 
I've been back to walking by Monterey Bay (my knee is so much better now than it was before the surgery) and I've lost 17 pounds since last January. I've been taking in waistbands like crazy, but I'm afraid to have professional alterations done in case the weight comes back on. I'll give it until next January, and then we'll see. 
I've also gone back to doing Tai Chi, which I used to do every day before I was diagnosed with RA, and it really helps with my energy levels.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I got the iPhone 7. I had the 6+ which was just too big for me to comfortably carry. Otherwise, I probably would have waited as there was nothing wrong with my phone except it wasn't holding a charge as well as it should. I am very happy with my new phone. I used DH's upgrade since I wasn't due until next month. When he is ready for a new phone I will let him use mine.


Meg, it's good to hear from you!
Our whole family was able to updgrade, and did so, even though I thought we were all happy.  Without upgrading, IOS 10 has some neat things, like fireworks, moving balloons, that you can add to messages, if the recipient has IOS 10.  It helped to have a 21 yr old son to tell us how to use it. If anyone needs the easy tutorial, let me know!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Well.....unfortunately, things have gone into the proverbial crapper since the summer.  Two weeks ago, Oreo, my sweet, handsome, gentle sheltie, stopped eating.  I ran him to the vet who ran the gamut of tests.  Seems that Oreo had kidney failure.  After 5 days straight of IV fluids, there was no improvement and was getting worse by the minute.  I had to put my sweet, little boy, the love of my life, to rest this past Friday.  Needless to say, I am more than heartbroken and can't stop the tears.



I am so sorry, so hard to lose our fur family. Thinking of you. Such a beautiful Sheltie.


----------



## Izzy48

Purchased these two Hermes scarves in the summer on a whim because of the color mix in the scarves.  I almost returned them but the colors which are similar go wonderfully with my clothes. There is only one problem and that is it doesn't seem to be in my DNA to be able to tie a scarf so it looks nice. I will use the larger one as more of a wrap and the smaller one who knows unless I can finally tie something decently.


----------



## djfmn

oreo713 said:


> Well.....unfortunately, things have gone into the proverbial crapper since the summer.  Two weeks ago, Oreo, my sweet, handsome, gentle sheltie, stopped eating.  I ran him to the vet who ran the gamut of tests.  Seems that Oreo had kidney failure.  After 5 days straight of IV fluids, there was no improvement and was getting worse by the minute.  I had to put my sweet, little boy, the love of my life, to rest this past Friday.  Needless to say, I am more than heartbroken and can't stop the tears.


Oh Oreo I am so sorry to hear this. It is so difficult to lose one of these family members. I hope you broken heart heals soon.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased these two Hermes scarves in the summer on a whim because of the color mix in the scarves.  I almost returned them but the colors which are similar go wonderfully with my clothes. There is only one problem and that is it doesn't seem to be in my DNA to be able to tie a scarf so it looks nice. I will use the larger one as more of a wrap and the smaller one who knows unless I can finally tie something decently.


They are both gorgeous, Izzy. I hope you can find some scarf-tying instructions on you tube... it would be such a shame not to wear these!


----------



## megt10

BridesdeGala said:


> Love love this gorgeous jacket!
> Are these available now in the stores or have I missed my chance?  I tried a few years ago to buy one and was told they weren't available. Any suggestions?


Hi. I am so sorry I'm just seeing this now. I never get post updates from tpf anymore. One of the main reasons I don't get here anymore. Anyway, I got the jacket recently and they were still available. Supplies are limited though.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> I posted this pic on a Saint Laurent thread also, and darn if I didn't double post.  My medium College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472987


Love it! Looking fabulous.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> The Valentino was "free"... I got it with Nordstrom points. So although it came into the inventory, I don't count it as a purchase.
> 
> Here are the scarves: _Les Ballets Russes_ (an eBay find... vintage from 1996 and very rare) and _Dans Un Jardin Anglais_ (from the H site).
> View attachment 3474512
> View attachment 3474514


Fabulous, Elaine!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I am so sorry, so hard to lose our fur family. Thinking of you. Such a beautiful Sheltie.


Thank you for your kind thoughts, Izzy.


----------



## oreo713

djfmn said:


> Oh Oreo I am so sorry to hear this. It is so difficult to lose one of these family members. I hope you broken heart heals soon.


Thank you djfmn.....tight now I don't think my heart will ever heal...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased these two Hermes scarves in the summer on a whim because of the color mix in the scarves.  I almost returned them but the colors which are similar go wonderfully with my clothes. There is only one problem and that is it doesn't seem to be in my DNA to be able to tie a scarf so it looks nice. I will use the larger one as more of a wrap and the smaller one who knows unless I can finally tie something decently.


@Izzy48 I found a video for you on youtube that has some cute ideas! It's for the larger of your two scarves, but some of her techniques would work for the smaller one, too. Have fun playing!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Fabulous, Elaine!


Thank you, meg!


----------



## megt10

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I forgot to post my newest bag here!  My lovely Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware!  And a midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled with silver hardware ( no surprise there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476067
> View attachment 3476068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So pretty!


----------



## djfmn

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I need to start my day. I will have to try and catch up a little later on. I miss all of you and hope to have more time soon. We have been busy with having a front patio addition done. It is finally almost complete except for a few minor touches. I have been busy working out and am now dealing with a knee injury as a result. I am down almost 20 lbs. The time that I used to spend on tpf has been spent walking the hills in my area. Right now I am sidelined. I have to make a doctors appointment today because it has been five days and my knee is still swollen. It didn't stop me from going to a play yesterday with friends. I wore my RJ Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476640
> View attachment 3476641


Wow Meg you look absolutely amazing as always. Love the entire outfit and the bag is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3476193
> 
> Thank you, skyqueen!  It was a special day. A funny addendum to the pic: My 13yo son got a little bored while Leah received such wonderful attention from Isabelle. The clouds were thickening all the while. By the time we paid for our Chanel purchases and left the store, it had begun to rain. We dashed our way to Angelina on rue de Rivoli, dodging the raindrops, Daniel grumbling the whole way. After we were seated and began enjoying our cups of l' Afraicain  (world's best hot chocolate!) the skies let loose. It just poured! We were so thankful to be indoors, sipping our decadent drinks, eating luscious pastries. It was truly a memorable day.


You have a beautiful family.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased these two Hermes scarves in the summer on a whim because of the color mix in the scarves.  I almost returned them but the colors which are similar go wonderfully with my clothes. There is only one problem and that is it doesn't seem to be in my DNA to be able to tie a scarf so it looks nice. I will use the larger one as more of a wrap and the smaller one who knows unless I can finally tie something decently.


These scarves are gorgeous. I love the colors. I think they will go with so many outfits enjoy wearing them.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Well.....unfortunately, things have gone into the proverbial crapper since the summer.  Two weeks ago, Oreo, my sweet, handsome, gentle sheltie, stopped eating.  I ran him to the vet who ran the gamut of tests.  Seems that Oreo had kidney failure.  After 5 days straight of IV fluids, there was no improvement and was getting worse by the minute.  I had to put my sweet, little boy, the love of my life, to rest this past Friday.  Needless to say, I am more than heartbroken and can't stop the tears.


Oh Oreo I am so very sorry. It is such an awful thing to go through. Having lost 2 boys in as many years I know how heartbreaking it is. I will be saying extra prayers for you and your family. I cried for months often unexpectedly. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3476296


He looks so much like my Merlin. He was a bi black Sheltie too.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> That's good to know, Meg. Thank you.


I will keep you updated.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wow, Meg... you look amazing!!! But I'm so very sorry to hear about your knee. Do keep us posted on what the doctor says.
> I've been back to walking by Monterey Bay (my knee is so much better now than it was before the surgery) and I've lost 17 pounds since last January. I've been taking in waistbands like crazy, but I'm afraid to have professional alterations done in case the weight comes back on. I'll give it until next January, and then we'll see.
> I've also gone back to doing Tai Chi, which I used to do every day before I was diagnosed with RA, and it really helps with my energy levels.


Thanks so much Elaine. The doctor said no walking the hills for a month. That's pretty much my entire area. I don't think we have any flat surfaces. I have to go to physical therapy. We're starting conservatively. No MRI yet just X-rays. She knows I can't do surgery right now and the MRI means surgery. It is probably a torn lateral ligament. So I am not expecting anything to show on the X-ray. Hopefully I can get back to normal. She did say I could walk the mall. Just not the 8 + miles I have been doing a day.

Huge congratulations to you on losing weight and being able to get active again. It feels awesome doesn't it.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Meg, it's good to hear from you!
> Our whole family was able to updgrade, and did so, even though I thought we were all happy.  Without upgrading, IOS 10 has some neat things, like fireworks, moving balloons, that you can add to messages, if the recipient has IOS 10.  It helped to have a 21 yr old son to tell us how to use it. If anyone needs the easy tutorial, let me know!


Thanks, Barbee.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased these two Hermes scarves in the summer on a whim because of the color mix in the scarves.  I almost returned them but the colors which are similar go wonderfully with my clothes. There is only one problem and that is it doesn't seem to be in my DNA to be able to tie a scarf so it looks nice. I will use the larger one as more of a wrap and the smaller one who knows unless I can finally tie something decently.


Love your choices!


----------



## megt10

djfmn said:


> Wow Meg you look absolutely amazing as always. Love the entire outfit and the bag is gorgeous.


Thank you so much. I need new clothes. Thank goodness I saved some of my smaller clothes that I loved. Unfortunately most have been gone for a few years. I never thought I'd see my goal weight again except in pictures of me before menopause. I have one pair of jeans that fit and bought a couple more. I desperately need to sort through my clothes and put away the ones that are too big. Elaine, I found last time I lost a significant amount of weight it was less expensive to just get new stuff. Trying to take in something 3+ sizes is expensive and mostly never looks the same even with an expert taylor. Only very expensive or something you totally love is worth it.


----------



## can_do_mom

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I need to start my day. I will have to try and catch up a little later on. I miss all of you and hope to have more time soon. We have been busy with having a front patio addition done. It is finally almost complete except for a few minor touches. I have been busy working out and am now dealing with a knee injury as a result. I am down almost 20 lbs. The time that I used to spend on tpf has been spent walking the hills in my area. Right now I am sidelined. I have to make a doctors appointment today because it has been five days and my knee is still swollen. It didn't stop me from going to a play yesterday with friends. I wore my RJ Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476640
> View attachment 3476641


----------



## can_do_mom

Oh my gosh. I am so clumsy at this! I was trying to reply to Meg! Meg, you have an amazing eye for fashion and look fabulous! I hope your knee heals quickly and without surgery. It seems as I am aging I manage to injure myself without even trying. Ack! Lately it's been my back bothering me. I've been going to the chiropractor and am thinking I need to give yoga a whirl when I return from traveling.


----------



## can_do_mom

megt10 said:


> You have a beautiful family.


Thank you Meg. That pic is three years old but I treasure it because my son who was 13 then, has changed so much in three years!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I need to start my day. I will have to try and catch up a little later on. I miss all of you and hope to have more time soon. We have been busy with having a front patio addition done. It is finally almost complete except for a few minor touches. I have been busy working out and am now dealing with a knee injury as a result. I am down almost 20 lbs. The time that I used to spend on tpf has been spent walking the hills in my area. Right now I am sidelined. I have to make a doctors appointment today because it has been five days and my knee is still swollen. It didn't stop me from going to a play yesterday with friends. I wore my RJ Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476640
> View attachment 3476641


Meg, you look cool and happy and just great!


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I forgot to post my newest bag here!  My lovely Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware!  And a midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled with silver hardware ( no surprise there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476067
> View attachment 3476068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


MK, the vachetta leather looks so beautiful that it makes me want to reach out and touch it. Love the bag and color. The  Penenelope is also top notch. What a great buy for quality and looks this brand is. Is the bag heavy?


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3476193
> 
> Thank you, skyqueen!  It was a special day. A funny addendum to the pic: My 13yo son got a little bored while Leah received such wonderful attention from Isabelle. The clouds were thickening all the while. By the time we paid for our Chanel purchases and left the store, it had begun to rain. We dashed our way to Angelina on rue de Rivoli, dodging the raindrops, Daniel grumbling the whole way. After we were seated and began enjoying our cups of l' Afraicain  (world's best hot chocolate!) the skies let loose. It just poured! We were so thankful to be indoors, sipping our decadent drinks, eating luscious pastries. It was truly a memorable day.


CDM, your daughter is lovely and your son will be so handsome when he is grown. Also, was the shirt  aFrench Bulldog? I assume so because of the bat ears. I have two Boston Terriers who look similar!


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, I have gotten so far behind so pardon my too many individual posts. Thanks to all for the nice comments on my scarves. And Elaine, thank you for continuing to try to help me tie scarves as beautifully as you do. I will certainly follow up on the site you gave me and practice, practice, practice! As you know my mother had a wonderful collection of Hermes and she tried for years to assist me in my scarf tying. She gave up!!!!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased these two Hermes scarves in the summer on a whim because of the color mix in the scarves.  I almost returned them but the colors which are similar go wonderfully with my clothes. There is only one problem and that is it doesn't seem to be in my DNA to be able to tie a scarf so it looks nice. I will use the larger one as more of a wrap and the smaller one who knows unless I can finally tie something decently.


Beautiful scarves, Izzy.  Did you spend your evening using Elaine's  video to practice tying the scarves? Does anyone worry about eating with one of these expensive scarves, and having a food issue?
And how about the game on Saturday?  We were at the Auburn game, as my husband  eagerly watched for TN's scores.  Of course he had it recorded and watched afterward.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Beautiful scarves, Izzy.  Did you spend your evening using Elaine's  video to practice tying the scarves? Does anyone worry about eating with one of thI ese expensive scarves, and having a food issue?
> And how about the game on Saturday?  We were at the Auburn game, as my husband  eagerly watched for TN's scores.  Of course he had it recorded and watched afterward.



barbee, I reviewed the video and tried with a couple of silk scarves I have with little success. I will continue to practice but I imagine they will eventually just hang around my neck. 
The game Saturday was something. Over 100,000 in a sea of orange and white. There is no doubt in my  mind it was the greatest come back I have ever seen in my years of watching Volunteer football.   So much fun but it was miserably hot.  It was a good day (in the second half)  and we finally broke the miserable losing streak! They played with heart. I need to find out how many times the Pride played Rocky Top!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Oh Oreo I am so very sorry. It is such an awful thing to go through. Having lost 2 boys in as many years I know how heartbreaking it is. I will be saying extra prayers for you and your family. I cried for months often unexpectedly. Be gentle with yourself.


Thank you Meg.  I know that, unfortunately,
 you're not a stranger to this, going through this yourself with your two handsome boys recently.   It's just so damn unfair and hurts so badly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I need new clothes. Thank goodness I saved some of my smaller clothes that I loved. Unfortunately most have been gone for a few years. I never thought I'd see my goal weight again except in pictures of me before menopause. I have one pair of jeans that fit and bought a couple more. I desperately need to sort through my clothes and put away the ones that are too big. Elaine, I found last time I lost a significant amount of weight it was less expensive to just get new stuff. Trying to take in something 3+ sizes is expensive and mostly never looks the same even with an expert taylor. Only very expensive or something you totally love is worth it.


Meg. I must say that you are looking fabulous and fit (although I thought that before you lost weight!)  Missed you here....glad you're back!


----------



## skyqueen

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I forgot to post my newest bag here!  My lovely Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware!  And a midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled with silver hardware ( no surprise there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476067
> View attachment 3476068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Stunning MK...love the zippers! Enjoy!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3476296


What a handsome boy! Thoughts and prayers to you, dear...animals just don't live long enough. Period!


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I need to start my day. I will have to try and catch up a little later on. I miss all of you and hope to have more time soon. We have been busy with having a front patio addition done. It is finally almost complete except for a few minor touches. I have been busy working out and am now dealing with a knee injury as a result. I am down almost 20 lbs. The time that I used to spend on tpf has been spent walking the hills in my area. Right now I am sidelined. I have to make a doctors appointment today because it has been five days and my knee is still swollen. It didn't stop me from going to a play yesterday with friends. I wore my RJ Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476640
> View attachment 3476641


Looking lovely, Meg!
Since I retired I've put on 20 lbs. How the hell did that happen?  I stopped eating "crap" at night and have lost 12 lbs...8 lbs to go. I've never had to diet so this has come as a shock and not easy to do. On the bright side...a nice excuse to buy new clothes!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Elaine. The doctor said no walking the hills for a month. That's pretty much my entire area. I don't think we have any flat surfaces. I have to go to physical therapy. We're starting conservatively. No MRI yet just X-rays. She knows I can't do surgery right now and the MRI means surgery. *It is probably a torn lateral ligament*. So I am not expecting anything to show on the X-ray. Hopefully I can get back to normal. She did say I could walk the mall. Just not the 8 + miles I have been doing a day.
> 
> Huge congratulations to you on losing weight and being able to get active again. It feels awesome doesn't it.


Oh, ugh. That really is bad news. I hope PT helps you. Do torn ligaments ever heal themselves? I know that partially-torn rotator cuffs in the shoulder can heal themselves with time (mine did) but I'm less familiar with knees.
Are you going to mall-walk? That could be dangerous, unless you were to wear a pair of blinders, or walk super-fast!


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> MK, the vachetta leather looks so beautiful that it makes me want to reach out and touch it. Love the bag and color. The  Penenelope is also top notch. What a great buy for quality and looks this brand is. Is the bag heavy?


Yes, unfortunately it is heavy. Vachetta is a thick, heavier leather than most.  And I carry a ton of stuff, so by the time I leave home I've got 15# on my arm!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> What a handsome boy! Thoughts and prayers to you, dear...animals just don't live long enough. Period!


Thanks Sky............so very true.....Oreo only turned 11 on July 13th.......


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> What a handsome boy! Thoughts and prayers to you, dear...animals just don't live long enough. Period!


Skyqueen, I have thought the exact same thing! We lost two beloved dogs over the past year. We now have one dog, Theodore, an 8yo schnoodle who worships the ground I walk on. My daughters want to replace their Yorkie but part of me doesn't even want to get another dog. Am I a wimp because I don't want to have to be the one to take our beloved family member to the vet and hold them until the end so that they die with someone they love holding them? It takes so much out of me...


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Looking lovely, Meg!
> Since I retired I've put on 20 lbs. How the hell did that happen?  I stopped eating "crap" at night and have lost 12 lbs...8 lbs to go. I've never had to diet so this has come as a shock and not easy to do. On the bright side...a nice excuse to buy new clothes!


Skyqueen, I haven't retired so I don't know what my excuse is, but I am up almost ten pounds. I never had to watch my eating until my hysterectomy 16 years ago. Now I'm heading to some of the world's finest eating in Europe. Soooo, I am not going to attempt a diet of any sort until November! Although who am I kidding? Dieting in November and December probably won't happen either, ha ha!


----------



## can_do_mom

Opinions please. What do you think of these shoes? My daughters (20 & 23) think they are hideous. I can't decide if they're ugly or so ugly they're kinda cute. I was wondering if they could take the place of my black Nikes on my trip. I bought them years ago thinking I'd use them as travel shoes (saw something similar in Europe years ago) and have never worn them. Maybe that's a sign. Ha ha! I won't be offended if you say they're ugly, trust me, I've already heard it from my girls. Don't know why the shoe decision is always the hardest when it comes to packing...


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3477908
> 
> Opinions please. What do you think of these shoes? My daughters (20 & 23) think they are hideous. I can't decide if they're ugly or so ugly they're kinda cute. I was wondering if they could take the place of my black Nikes on my trip. I bought them years ago thinking I'd use them as travel shoes (saw something similar in Europe years ago) and have never worn them. Maybe that's a sign. Ha ha! I won't be offended if you say they're ugly, trust me, I've already heard it from my girls. Don't know why the shoe decision is always the hardest when it comes to packing...


I think the real question, since you're leaving so soon, is whether you have enough time to give them a really good "test drive." It would be terrible to be walking around Europe in shoes that aren't comfortable. If you know for sure that your black Nikes work for you, I'd stay stick with them. I personally think these shoes are cute, but on a vacation where you're doing a lot of walking the bottom line is comfort.


----------



## can_do_mom

Never mind. The shoes have been vetoed by one and all in our home. I wasn't sure, but have been enlightened. Ha ha!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Looking lovely, Meg!
> Since I retired I've put on 20 lbs. How the hell did that happen?  I stopped eating "crap" at night and have lost 12 lbs...8 lbs to go. I've never had to diet so this has come as a shock and not easy to do. On the bright side...a nice excuse to buy new clothes!


Good for you!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3477908
> 
> Opinions please. What do you think of these shoes? My daughters (20 & 23) think they are hideous. I can't decide if they're ugly or so ugly they're kinda cute. I was wondering if they could take the place of my black Nikes on my trip. I bought them years ago thinking I'd use them as travel shoes (saw something similar in Europe years ago) and have never worn them. Maybe that's a sign. Ha ha! I won't be offended if you say they're ugly, trust me, I've already heard it from my girls. Don't know why the shoe decision is always the hardest when it comes to packing...


Your shoes are much like walking shoes worn in Europe and if they feel good then wear them. My daughter (who is 28) chose some shoes for me  this past weekend when she was home and they aren't that different from yours. She lives in DC and most of the young women are wearing the male inspired shoes which are also highly popular here. This is a link to my shoes by Cole Haan.

http://www.colehaan.com/zerogrand-wingtip-oxford-black-suede/D44060.html?dwvar_D44060_color=Black Suede&dwvar_D44060_width=B#cgid=womens_shoes_zerogrand&start=13

I chose the suede and the shoe could only weigh a few ounces plus it is like walking on a cloud. The soles are white which is a noticeable comparison and I wasn't sure I would feel just right in them until I walked in the shoe. At that point I didn't care if the soles were white. My daughter informed me the ****e is part of the style! One last comment, most of the young women chose the shiny leather rather than the suede. I chose suede due to its softness since my feet are so compromised by rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Yes, unfortunately it is heavy. Vachetta is a thick, heavier leather than most.  And I carry a ton of stuff, so by the time I leave home I've got 15# on my arm!!


I thought it may be too heavy for me but it is still a great bag! Love Marco's work.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3477908
> 
> Opinions please. What do you think of these shoes? My daughters (20 & 23) think they are hideous. I can't decide if they're ugly or so ugly they're kinda cute. I was wondering if they could take the place of my black Nikes on my trip. I bought them years ago thinking I'd use them as travel shoes (saw something similar in Europe years ago) and have never worn them. Maybe that's a sign. Ha ha! I won't be offended if you say they're ugly, trust me, I've already heard it from my girls. Don't know why the shoe decision is always the hardest when it comes to packing...


They look similar to bowling shoes.  I have to say no, as your family did.


----------



## Izzy48

Another shoe loved by my daughter and me. It is a quite noticeable!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/donald-...rch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BEIGE SUEDE

Can't believe I think this shoe is great. Looks awesome on the foot.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3477908
> 
> Opinions please. What do you think of these shoes? My daughters (20 & 23) think they are hideous. I can't decide if they're ugly or so ugly they're kinda cute. I was wondering if they could take the place of my black Nikes on my trip. I bought them years ago thinking I'd use them as travel shoes (saw something similar in Europe years ago) and have never worn them. Maybe that's a sign. Ha ha! I won't be offended if you say they're ugly, trust me, I've already heard it from my girls. Don't know why the shoe decision is always the hardest when it comes to packing...


I love love love those shoes. They are really fashion forward in my opinion. They are definitely not ugly. I would wear those in a heart beat. But I agree with Elaine walking in Europe comfort is the most important factor. If they are comfortable then wear them if not stick with the Nikes.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Another shoe loved by my daughter and me. It is a quite noticeable!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/donald-j-pliner-henley-studded-flat-women/4322570?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BEIGE SUEDE
> 
> Can't believe I think this shoe is great. Looks awesome on the foot.


Izzy I love this shoe. I bought a couple of pairs of shoes like this last winter. I love them and the ones I bought look much better on than the photo did.


----------



## can_do_mom

Maybe I will just stick with my tried and true Clarks mary janes. See exhibit A above. I have put countless miles on those shoes while traveling and my feet never once hurt. They're not the most attractive shoe (trust me) and I was hoping to find something new and cuter but maybe I bring these and a cute pair of AGL ballet flats in addition to my Aquatalia booties. And my trusty Reef flip flops which I will wear at the Blue Lagoon in Iceland and double as slippers for the rest of the trip. As a bonus, they're all broken in. The only possible issue is lack of a sturdy shoe if we hit some trails in Iceland or southern France but I can't justify a heavy shoe for only three days in Iceland!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Your shoes are much like walking shoes worn in Europe and if they feel good then wear them. My daughter (who is 28) chose some shoes for me  this past weekend when she was home and they aren't that different from yours. She lives in DC and most of the young women are wearing the male inspired shoes which are also highly popular here. This is a link to my shoes by Cole Haan.
> 
> http://www.colehaan.com/zerogrand-wingtip-oxford-black-suede/D44060.html?dwvar_D44060_color=Black Suede&dwvar_D44060_width=B#cgid=womens_shoes_zerogrand&start=13
> 
> I chose the suede and the shoe could only weigh a few ounces plus it is like walking on a cloud. The soles are white which is a noticeable comparison and I wasn't sure I would feel just right in them until I walked in the shoe. At that point I didn't care if the soles were white. My daughter informed me the ****e is part of the style! One last comment, most of the young women chose the shiny leather rather than the suede. I chose suede due to its softness since my feet are so compromised by rheumatoid arthritis.


These do look comfy, izzy. I wish I could wear lace-up shoes, but I have a bone spur on the top of my foot. Oh, the joys of aging!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Another shoe loved by my daughter and me. It is a quite noticeable!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/donald-j-pliner-henley-studded-flat-women/4322570?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BEIGE SUEDE
> 
> Can't believe I think this shoe is great. Looks awesome on the foot.


Oooh! I love these to bits! Just put them on my wish list.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3478542
> 
> Maybe I will just stick with my tried and true Clarks mary janes. See exhibit A above. I have put countless miles on those shoes while traveling and my feet never once hurt. They're not the most attractive shoe (trust me) and I was hoping to find something new and cuter but maybe I bring these and a cute pair of AGL ballet flats in addition to my Aquatalia booties. And my trusty Reef flip flops which I will wear at the Blue Lagoon in Iceland and double as slippers for the rest of the trip. As a bonus, they're all broken in. The only possible issue is lack of a sturdy shoe if we hit some trails in Iceland or southern France but I can't justify a heavy shoe for only three days in Iceland!


You look terrific, CDM! I think your shoe plan makes a lot of sense. Backups on top of backups... nothing more important than comfy shoes at all times when traveling! I love AGL ballet flats; I own far too many of them. 
Iceland sound so exciting! Have you been there before?


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3478542
> 
> Maybe I will just stick with my tried and true Clarks mary janes. See exhibit A above. I have put countless miles on those shoes while traveling and my feet never once hurt. They're not the most attractive shoe (trust me) and I was hoping to find something new and cuter but maybe I bring these and a cute pair of AGL ballet flats in addition to my Aquatalia booties. And my trusty Reef flip flops which I will wear at the Blue Lagoon in Iceland and double as slippers for the rest of the trip. As a bonus, they're all broken in. The only possible issue is lack of a sturdy shoe if we hit some trails in Iceland or southern France but I can't justify a heavy shoe for only three days in Iceland!


You look wonderful, and the shoes are perfect!


----------



## can_do_mom

Aw, thanks Elaine and Barbee! No, I have never been to Iceland! Just to make life exciting we are renting a manual transmission car and I will be the driver. Ha ha! It's a short visit, just three days. We are flying Iceland Air (first time) and have always wanted to see Iceland so it seemed like the perfect opportunity.


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased these two Hermes scarves in the summer on a whim because of the color mix in the scarves.  I almost returned them but the colors which are similar go wonderfully with my clothes. There is only one problem and that is it doesn't seem to be in my DNA to be able to tie a scarf so it looks nice. I will use the larger one as more of a wrap and the smaller one who knows unless I can finally tie something decently.



The Cheval Surprise is just lovely - great CW - never seen this one - been waiting for one I really like to come along - this may be it !


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3478542
> 
> Maybe I will just stick with my tried and true Clarks mary janes. See exhibit A above. I have put countless miles on those shoes while traveling and my feet never once hurt. They're not the most attractive shoe (trust me) and I was hoping to find something new and cuter but maybe I bring these and a cute pair of AGL ballet flats in addition to my Aquatalia booties. And my trusty Reef flip flops which I will wear at the Blue Lagoon in Iceland and double as slippers for the rest of the trip. As a bonus, they're all broken in. The only possible issue is lack of a sturdy shoe if we hit some trails in Iceland or southern France but I can't justify a heavy shoe for only three days in Iceland!


Love the Mary Jane look, CDM...the whole look is terrific!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Love the Mary Jane look, CDM...the whole look is terrific!


Thanks, Skyqueen! That was at Versailles a few years ago. I wear scarves more when I travel. I don't know why that is because I love scarves! I think I need to up my fashion game right here at home. I should watch the scarf tutorial posted here a few days ago, by Elaine, I believe? 
Speaking of scarves, I have a question. I've noticed that many of you wrap your purse handles with scarves? Is that to protect the handle? It looks so nice! I'm assuming you don't use your nicer scarves to do this? And how do you get them to stay in place? Thanks for any enlightenment!


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> Oh my gosh. I am so clumsy at this! I was trying to reply to Meg! Meg, you have an amazing eye for fashion and look fabulous! I hope your knee heals quickly and without surgery. It seems as I am aging I manage to injure myself without even trying. Ack! Lately it's been my back bothering me. I've been going to the chiropractor and am thinking I need to give yoga a whirl when I return from traveling.



Thank you so much. I love fashion and color.




oreo713 said:


> Thank you Meg.  I know that, unfortunately,
> you're not a stranger to this, going through this yourself with your two handsome boys recently.   It's just so damn unfair and hurts so badly!!!!!!!!!


It is unfair. It never gets any easier.


oreo713 said:


> Meg. I must say that you are looking fabulous and fit (although I thought that before you lost weight!)  Missed you here....glad you're back!


Thank you. I am going to try and get here more often. Life is busy and with the holidays coming up I don't have a lot of time but this one thread I should be able to keep up with. I miss you ladies when I am not here.


skyqueen said:


> Looking lovely, Meg!
> Since I retired I've put on 20 lbs. How the hell did that happen?  I stopped eating "crap" at night and have lost 12 lbs...8 lbs to go. I've never had to diet so this has come as a shock and not easy to do. On the bright side...a nice excuse to buy new clothes!


Congratulations on the weight loss. It is so much harder after menopause. It's harder for me too when I can't be very active. I tend to eat out of boredom. I was in the habit of taking the boys for a nice long walk after dinner while my family ate dessert. It kept me from the mindless eating that I have become accustomed to at night. Hopefully, for the dogs sake and mine I will be back out there in a couple more weeks.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Oh, ugh. That really is bad news. I hope PT helps you. Do torn ligaments ever heal themselves? I know that partially-torn rotator cuffs in the shoulder can heal themselves with time (mine did) but I'm less familiar with knees.
> Are you going to mall-walk? That could be dangerous, unless you were to wear a pair of blinders, or walk super-fast!


I don't think that a torn ligament can heal itself. I think I will need to strengthen the muscles around the ligaments. I am not going to walk the mall except for this past Tuesday. I am not walking fast enough to stay out of danger.


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3477908
> 
> Opinions please. What do you think of these shoes? My daughters (20 & 23) think they are hideous. I can't decide if they're ugly or so ugly they're kinda cute. I was wondering if they could take the place of my black Nikes on my trip. I bought them years ago thinking I'd use them as travel shoes (saw something similar in Europe years ago) and have never worn them. Maybe that's a sign. Ha ha! I won't be offended if you say they're ugly, trust me, I've already heard it from my girls. Don't know why the shoe decision is always the hardest when it comes to packing...


So ugly that they are cute. As Elaine said, make sure that they are comfortable. I just got a pair of black Brooks walking shoes from Zappos. They are truly hideous looking but if they help keep me stable and comfortable when walking I don't care that much.


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3478542
> 
> Maybe I will just stick with my tried and true Clarks mary janes. See exhibit A above. I have put countless miles on those shoes while traveling and my feet never once hurt. They're not the most attractive shoe (trust me) and I was hoping to find something new and cuter but maybe I bring these and a cute pair of AGL ballet flats in addition to my Aquatalia booties. And my trusty Reef flip flops which I will wear at the Blue Lagoon in Iceland and double as slippers for the rest of the trip. As a bonus, they're all broken in. The only possible issue is lack of a sturdy shoe if we hit some trails in Iceland or southern France but I can't justify a heavy shoe for only three days in Iceland!


Very cute outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I don't think that a torn ligament can heal itself. I think I will need to strengthen the muscles around the ligaments. I am not going to walk the mall except for this past Tuesday. *I am not walking fast enough to stay out of danger.*


I think that would require roller skates!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I think that would require roller skates!


You two are literally making me LOL!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Skyqueen! That was at Versailles a few years ago. I wear scarves more when I travel. I don't know why that is because I love scarves! I think I need to up my fashion game right here at home. I should watch the scarf tutorial posted here a few days ago, by Elaine, I believe?
> Speaking of scarves, I have a question. I've noticed that many of you wrap your purse handles with scarves? Is that to protect the handle? It looks so nice! I'm assuming you don't use your nicer scarves to do this? And how do you get them to stay in place? Thanks for any enlightenment!


CDM, when we traveled to Europe this summer, I took A LOT of scarves, and wished I had taken more.  The weather was very cool, I suppose because of all the rain they had and still were having when we were there, so a scarf felt just right. Also, at dinner, a scarf dressed up my plain colored dress or top.  But here--I cannot still get into a scarf, due to heat.  I tried last week, but I did not make it out of the closet with it on.  There is another tutorial on scarves somewhere on Purseforum, more in depth than Elaine's.  I hope you are able to buy a scarf at Hermes!  Look on line at the various patterns.  Or, how about a Clic or Clic Clack bracelet?  That you can wear every day.


----------



## chessmont

oreo713 said:


> Thank you Elaine, Cilifene, Can do,, and Barbee (and and anyone I missed).  This is going to take me a long time (if not forever) to get through..........



I am so sorry oreo, I lost a dog to kidney disease but it was chronic, he had it for a couple years before it finally got him...


----------



## oreo713

chessmont said:


> I am so sorry oreo, I lost a dog to kidney disease but it was chronic, he had it for a couple years before it finally got him...


thank you Chessmont.  The disease took my dog too quickly, unfortunately.


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> Izzy I love this shoe. I bought a couple of pairs of shoes like this last winter. I love them and the ones I bought look much better on than the photo did.


Thanks dj, my daughter and I ended up ordering the shoes so I hope we like them. We felt the same in that the shoe looks great on and much better than the photo.


----------



## megt10

Well, ladies, this is what I have spent a good portion of my summer doing. We started a patio addition in the front of our house and it is finally complete. This was all grass with a cement walkway before we started. I am thrilled with the way that it turned out.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, this is what I have spent a good portion of my summer doing. We started a patio addition in the front of our house and it is finally complete. This was all grass with a cement walkway before we started. I am thrilled with the way that it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481145
> View attachment 3481146
> View attachment 3481147
> View attachment 3481148
> View attachment 3481149


Well done, absolutely lovely! The color scheme is so welcoming and warm.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, this is what I have spent a good portion of my summer doing. We started a patio addition in the front of our house and it is finally complete. This was all grass with a cement walkway before we started. I am thrilled with the way that it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481145
> View attachment 3481146
> View attachment 3481147
> View attachment 3481148
> View attachment 3481149


Wow, meg... it's spectacular! I remember the "before" structure and this is a huge improvement. How nice that it was finished off before the holidays. It's just perfect for the indoor/outdoor living in your part of California.


----------



## ElainePG

And speaking of holidays, Happy New Year to all who celebrate. Starts tomorrow night!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Well done, absolutely lovely! The color scheme is so welcoming and warm.


Thanks so much Izzy. While I love bright vibrant colors in my wardrobe I like warm welcoming colors at home. 


ElainePG said:


> Wow, meg... it's spectacular! I remember the "before" structure and this is a huge improvement. How nice that it was finished off before the holidays. It's just perfect for the indoor/outdoor living in your part of California.


Thanks so much, Elaine. Well almost done. Alex brought the propane tank for the fire pit and hooked it up. The knob that adjusts the flames won't stay down. We played with it and it just keeps turning off. So I had to order another fire pit so that I can send this one back. I had already thrown out the box. Hopefully, there won't be any issues with the new one. It's going to be a major pain to get this one boxed up and ready to go back. I will probably have to have UPS do a pickup or have Alex drop it off at UPS since it weighs about 75 lbs. Note to self, don't throw packing material away until I know that there are no issues.


ElainePG said:


> And speaking of holidays, Happy New Year to all who celebrate. Starts tomorrow night!


*L’shana tovah u’metukah to all who are celebrating!*


----------



## chessmont

it's absolutely gorgeous meg!


----------



## megt10

chessmont said:


> it's absolutely gorgeous meg!


Thanks, Chessmont. It has been a stressful time trying to keep everything going. We're looking forward to being able to get out there this fall.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, this is what I have spent a good portion of my summer doing. We started a patio addition in the front of our house and it is finally complete. This was all grass with a cement walkway before we started. I am thrilled with the way that it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481145
> View attachment 3481146
> View attachment 3481147
> View attachment 3481148
> View attachment 3481149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE



Very nice.....


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Very nice.....


Thanks, I am really happy with the way that it came out.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, this is what I have spent a good portion of my summer doing. We started a patio addition in the front of our house and it is finally complete. This was all grass with a cement walkway before we started. I am thrilled with the way that it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481145
> View attachment 3481146
> View attachment 3481147
> View attachment 3481148
> View attachment 3481149


Great patio, Meg...love the Spanish flavor! New England is so boring


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Great patio, Meg...love the Spanish flavor! New England is so boring


Thanks, SQ. I happen to love New England and cape cod styles but it wouldn't fit in here.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Thanks, SQ. I happen to love New England and cape cod styles but it wouldn't fit in here.


Stunning,....can I live there???   lol


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Stunning,....can I live there???   lol


Thanks so much, Oreo.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, this is what I have spent a good portion of my summer doing. We started a patio addition in the front of our house and it is finally complete. This was all grass with a cement walkway before we started. I am thrilled with the way that it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481145
> View attachment 3481146
> View attachment 3481147
> View attachment 3481148
> View attachment 3481149


Your new patio is just waiting for a party.  Beautiful, Meg!


----------



## oreo713

L'shana Tova!!!   Happy and healthy New Year to everyone who celebrate Rosh Hashannah!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> L'shana Tova!!!   Happy and healthy New Year to everyone who celebrate Rosh Hashannah!!


L'shana Tova to you too, dear. May 5777 be a better year for you.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> L'shana Tova to you too, dear. May 5777 be a better year for you.


Thank you Elaine.....May 5777 be a better year for EVERYONE!!!


----------



## bisbee

megt10 said:


> Thanks, I am really happy with the way that it came out.


Beautiful!  I'd love to see pictures in daylight!  If you can manage it...you might have to wait for late afternoon with the sunlight.


----------



## barbee

Izzy, how about that Tennessee game?  Ok, to keep to handbags, are you wearing your Gucci bag with the tassels in front(don't know its name!) or did you send it back--we are talking back to May or June, I think, from the sale.  When mine sits on my closet floor, I feel the love.  So handsome.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Your new patio is just waiting for a party.  Beautiful, Meg!


Yes, we will be planning a party. 


bisbee said:


> Beautiful!  I'd love to see pictures in daylight!  If you can manage it...you might have to wait for late afternoon with the sunlight.


I will get more pictures during the day.


----------



## megt10

I promised that I would post pictures when I wore my new Chanel jacket. I wore it with the Chanel skirt to services Sunday night. It was almost the right length so that my knee brace didn't show. On Monday morning I wore a Fendi skirt that has been sitting in my closet since I gained weight. I loved it so much that I never got rid of it when I got rid of my smaller clothes. It was the first wear for the skirt. I paired it with my new Chanel booties and leggings so that the knee brace wasn't so noticeable.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> I promised that I would post pictures when I wore my new Chanel jacket. I wore it with the Chanel skirt to services Sunday night. It was almost the right length so that my knee brace didn't show. On Monday morning I wore a Fendi skirt that has been sitting in my closet since I gained weight. I loved it so much that I never got rid of it when I got rid of my smaller clothes. It was the first wear for the skirt. I paired it with my new Chanel booties and leggings so that the knee brace wasn't so noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483806
> View attachment 3483807
> View attachment 3483808
> View attachment 3483809
> View attachment 3483810


The Chanel jacket/skirt outfit is absolutely stunning...one of the best outfits I've seen on you, Meg!


----------



## skyqueen

ve been a bit MIA...a lot going on. I sold my rental property, privately, to a couple that always loved it. It was a money pit and a PITA with renters. The time
was right! They have to sell their house so fingers crossed, it's fast! I also sold my Mercedes convertible...that needed work, too. Bittersweet, especially the
house, but I know it's the right thing to do.
On a happy note...I had an consultation for injectables. I'm going to try the new Juvederm Voluma XC that is injected into the cheeks and lifts the face. Plus nasolabial folds and fine lines around the mouth. I may try Botox again...whether it works or not, we shall see. I have an appointment to check out an upper lid eyelift. Surgery, but that's the only thing that will help. Seems to be a simple procedure. Still nervous
Haven't had anything done in about 5 years and feel I need a pick-me-up! I'm good with make-up but it gets harder and harder to hide things.


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I promised that I would post pictures when I wore my new Chanel jacket. I wore it with the Chanel skirt to services Sunday night. It was almost the right length so that my knee brace didn't show. On Monday morning I wore a Fendi skirt that has been sitting in my closet since I gained weight. I loved it so much that I never got rid of it when I got rid of my smaller clothes. It was the first wear for the skirt. I paired it with my new Chanel booties and leggings so that the knee brace wasn't so noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483806
> View attachment 3483807
> View attachment 3483808
> View attachment 3483809
> View attachment 3483810


No words needed meg.....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> ve been a bit MIA...a lot going on. I sold my rental property, privately, to a couple that always loved it. It was a money pit and a PITA with renters. The time
> was right! They have to sell their house so fingers crossed, it's fast! I also sold my Mercedes convertible...that needed work, too. Bittersweet, especially the
> house, but I know it's the right thing to do.
> On a happy note...I had an consultation for injectables. I'm going to try the new Juvederm Voluma XC that is injected into the cheeks and lifts the face. Plus nasolabial folds and fine lines around the mouth. I may try Botox again...whether it works or not, we shall see. I have an appointment to check out an upper lid eyelift. Surgery, but that's the only thing that will help. Seems to be a simple procedure. Still nervous
> Haven't had anything done in about 5 years and feel I need a pick-me-up! I'm good with make-up but it gets harder and harder to hide things.


Wow, you've been busy SQ. I've never tried Juvederm, Botox etc.. But I did have an upper eyelid surgery done for about 15 years ago. Don't be nervous dear it's not that bad...


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I promised that I would post pictures when I wore my new Chanel jacket. I wore it with the Chanel skirt to services Sunday night. It was almost the right length so that my knee brace didn't show. On Monday morning I wore a Fendi skirt that has been sitting in my closet since I gained weight. I loved it so much that I never got rid of it when I got rid of my smaller clothes. It was the first wear for the skirt. I paired it with my new Chanel booties and leggings so that the knee brace wasn't so noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483806
> View attachment 3483807
> View attachment 3483808
> View attachment 3483809
> View attachment 3483810


Meg, you look simply radiant. That Chanel jacket is absolutely perfect on you, and the Fendi skirt with the booties is an adorable look! How is your knee doing? Is the pain receding a bit? Have you started PT yet, or is that waiting until after the holidays?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> ve been a bit MIA...a lot going on. I sold my rental property, privately, to a couple that always loved it. It was a money pit and a PITA with renters. The time
> was right! They have to sell their house so fingers crossed, it's fast! I also sold my Mercedes convertible...that needed work, too. Bittersweet, especially the
> house, but I know it's the right thing to do.
> On a happy note...I had an consultation for injectables. I'm going to try the new Juvederm Voluma XC that is injected into the cheeks and lifts the face. Plus nasolabial folds and fine lines around the mouth. I may try Botox again...whether it works or not, we shall see. I have an appointment to check out an upper lid eyelift. Surgery, but that's the only thing that will help. Seems to be a simple procedure. Still nervous
> Haven't had anything done in about 5 years and feel I need a pick-me-up! I'm good with make-up but it gets harder and harder to hide things.


That's a lot going on, SQ! Big changes, what with the house, the car, and mulling over facial treatments. My dermatologist wants me to consider Juvederm Voluma, but I'm afraid that then my cheeks will pootch out and pump into my glasses!  I've had Botox between my eyebrows and I've had filler in my nasolabial folds. I like the way the filler looks, but I didn't like the bruising afterwards, which lasted for a couple of weeks and made me look like a vampire.  So I'm not sure I'll do it again. Oh, the things we women do to stay young! Do men do this, too? I know that actors and other men in public life do, but what about regular guys? I figure you'd know, having been up in First Class all those years...


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> I promised that I would post pictures when I wore my new Chanel jacket. I wore it with the Chanel skirt to services Sunday night. It was almost the right length so that my knee brace didn't show. On Monday morning I wore a Fendi skirt that has been sitting in my closet since I gained weight. I loved it so much that I never got rid of it when I got rid of my smaller clothes. It was the first wear for the skirt. I paired it with my new Chanel booties and leggings so that the knee brace wasn't so noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483806
> View attachment 3483807
> View attachment 3483808
> View attachment 3483809
> View attachment 3483810


All I can say Meg, is that I hope you feel half as good as you look!!!   You are glowing!


----------



## Tulip2

ElainePG said:


> Here ya go, oreo!
> http://www.markandgraham.com/products/leather-tape-measure/?pkey=e|leather+measuring+tape|1|best|0|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


It's wonderful!  I bought me a pink one.  For some reason I need a measuring tape all of the time now.  I think it has to do with buying off of the Internet. It's nice to have such a luxurious tape measure!   I also liked other Mark & Graham items too.  Thanks for the website!


----------



## ElainePG

Tulip2 said:


> It's wonderful!  I bought me a pink one.  For some reason I need a measuring tape all of the time now.  I think it has to do with buying off of the Internet. It's nice to have such a luxurious tape measure!   I also liked other Mark & Graham items too.  Thanks for the website!


Happy to help, Tulip!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, how about that Tennessee game?  Ok, to keep to handbags, are you wearing your Gucci bag with the tassels in front(don't know its name!) or did you send it back--we are talking back to May or June, I think, from the sale.  When mine sits on my closet floor, I feel the love.  So handsome.


The game was something! I wear my tassels in the front. If you haven't carried yours I look forward to hearing how you like it. I did enjoy mine and found it to be a good weight. Let me know how you do!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> I promised that I would post pictures when I wore my new Chanel jacket. I wore it with the Chanel skirt to services Sunday night. It was almost the right length so that my knee brace didn't show. On Monday morning I wore a Fendi skirt that has been sitting in my closet since I gained weight. I loved it so much that I never got rid of it when I got rid of my smaller clothes. It was the first wear for the skirt. I paired it with my new Chanel booties and leggings so that the knee brace wasn't so noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483806
> View attachment 3483807
> View attachment 3483808
> View attachment 3483809
> View attachment 3483810


Can't beat a classic look. You look lovely Meg!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> The game was something! I wear my tassels in the front. If you haven't carried yours I look forward to hearing how you like it. I did enjoy mine and found it to be a good weight. Let me know how you do!



Elaine...reading this post without reading the post you responded to...I broke out laughing when I read about how you "wear your tassels in the front"!!!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> The game was something! I wear my tassels in the front. If you haven't carried yours I look forward to hearing how you like it. I did enjoy mine and found it to be a good weight. Let me know how you do!


Yes, I am wearing it!  And I love it! It only sat in the closet while I tried out my new YSL College bag for a few days.  I really think I have enough bags now. Gasp!

I really was not a believer, with that TN game.  My husband did not lose the faith. However, a friend of ours even turned his TV off.  His wife went in the kitchen to make dinner, turned the TV on, and saw they had won.


----------



## can_do_mom

megt10 said:


> I promised that I would post pictures when I wore my new Chanel jacket. I wore it with the Chanel skirt to services Sunday night. It was almost the right length so that my knee brace didn't show. On Monday morning I wore a Fendi skirt that has been sitting in my closet since I gained weight. I loved it so much that I never got rid of it when I got rid of my smaller clothes. It was the first wear for the skirt. I paired it with my new Chanel booties and leggings so that the knee brace wasn't so noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483806
> View attachment 3483807
> View attachment 3483808
> View attachment 3483809
> View attachment 3483810


Meg, all I can say is, when you look as fantastic as you do, NO ONE will notice a knee brace! Beautiful!


----------



## can_do_mom

I have had my hands full with a lot of family activities and getting ready for my trip. My daughter, friend and I leave tomorrow evening, arrive in Iceland on Friday morning. We have rented a car and I will be our driver. (It's a manual and I'm the only one who knows how to drive a manual!). 

I decided not to fly carry on. I don't want to limit myself. If we end up shopping (IF, hahaha!!!) I will need the space to bring things home. 

I'm not sure how much I'll be able to log on but if I can, I'll update you when I'm able.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Yes, I am wearing it!  And I love it! It only sat in the closet while I tried out my new YSL College bag for a few days.  I really think I have enough bags now. Gasp!
> 
> I really was not a believer, with that TN game.  My husband did not lose the faith. However, a friend of ours even turned his TV off.  His wife went in the kitchen to make dinner, turned the TV on, and saw they had won.



I was stunned with the ending. Thrilled but stunned. Sent you a pm telling you what happened to friends at the game. Sometimes I wish I had chosen the same YSL bag you did but it is what it is. Have you gotten compliments on your Gucci? I have more on that than the YSL.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I have had my hands full with a lot of family activities and getting ready for my trip. My daughter, friend and I leave tomorrow evening, arrive in Iceland on Friday morning. We have rented a car and I will be our driver. (It's a manual and I'm the only one who knows how to drive a manual!).
> 
> I decided not to fly carry on. I don't want to limit myself. If we end up shopping (IF, hahaha!!!) I will need the space to bring things home.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I'll be able to log on but if I can, I'll update you when I'm able.


Safe travels, CDM!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I have had my hands full with a lot of family activities and getting ready for my trip. My daughter, friend and I leave tomorrow evening, arrive in Iceland on Friday morning. We have rented a car and I will be our driver. (It's a manual and I'm the only one who knows how to drive a manual!).
> 
> I decided not to fly carry on. I don't want to limit myself. If we end up shopping (IF, hahaha!!!) I will need the space to bring things home.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I'll be able to log on but if I can, I'll update you when I'm able.


My GF just got back from Iceland and had a great time...gorgeous scenery and nice people! Have fun!


----------



## oreo713

Where is everybody???
(was it something I said???)


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> That's a lot going on, SQ! Big changes, what with the house, the car, and mulling over facial treatments. My dermatologist wants me to consider Juvederm Voluma, but I'm afraid that then my cheeks will pootch out and pump into my glasses!  I've had Botox between my eyebrows and I've had filler in my nasolabial folds. I like the way the filler looks, but I didn't like the bruising afterwards, which lasted for a couple of weeks and made me look like a vampire.  So I'm not sure I'll do it again. Oh, the things we women do to stay young! Do men do this, too? I know that actors and other men in public life do, but what about regular guys? I figure you'd know, having been up in First Class all those years...


Easier to tell who had a facelift on a man. Hair doesn't get I the way. I've see some awful/obvious facelifts on famous people and have always wondered WHY? You'd think they'd have to best PS.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Where is everybody???
> (was it something I said???)


I've had computer problems...that's my story


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> The Chanel jacket/skirt outfit is absolutely stunning...one of the best outfits I've seen on you, Meg!


Thank you so much,SQ.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> ve been a bit MIA...a lot going on. I sold my rental property, privately, to a couple that always loved it. It was a money pit and a PITA with renters. The time
> was right! They have to sell their house so fingers crossed, it's fast! I also sold my Mercedes convertible...that needed work, too. Bittersweet, especially the
> house, but I know it's the right thing to do.
> On a happy note...I had an consultation for injectables. I'm going to try the new Juvederm Voluma XC that is injected into the cheeks and lifts the face. Plus nasolabial folds and fine lines around the mouth. I may try Botox again...whether it works or not, we shall see. I have an appointment to check out an upper lid eyelift. Surgery, but that's the only thing that will help. Seems to be a simple procedure. Still nervous
> Haven't had anything done in about 5 years and feel I need a pick-me-up! I'm good with make-up but it gets harder and harder to hide things.


Oh wow congratulations on your sales. I'm looking forward to hearing how your procedures go. I'm thinking of the Voluma. It was recommended to me prior to gaining weight. When I gained weight I didn't need it anymore. Now that I have lost the weight I probably need it. I have had good results with Botox and the other injectables but have not felt comfortable enough to have anything done yet that is more permanent.


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> No words needed meg.....


Thank you, C.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Meg, you look simply radiant. That Chanel jacket is absolutely perfect on you, and the Fendi skirt with the booties is an adorable look! How is your knee doing? Is the pain receding a bit? Have you started PT yet, or is that waiting until after the holidays?


Thanks,Elaine. The knee is still hurting but seems a bit better. I start PT next week. I'm easing back into walking more. Yesterday, Lily my nail technician loosened up the knee and told me to relax. I did and she did a quick manipulation and everything cracked, hurt and then felt a lot better. I have no idea what she did but it helped. Are you going to services tonight?


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> All I can say Meg, is that I hope you feel half as good as you look!!!   You are glowing!


Thank you sweet Oreo. 


Izzy48 said:


> Can't beat a classic look. You look lovely Meg!


Thanks so much, Izzy


can_do_mom said:


> Meg, all I can say is, when you look as fantastic as you do, NO ONE will notice a knee brace! Beautiful!


You are very kind. I hope you are having a wonderful trip.


oreo713 said:


> Where is everybody???
> (was it something I said???)


I'm here. I have been having a busy week. Gotta start getting ready for services tonight and get a big dinner on the table. I hope to be around more after tomorrow. I have purchases to share. I met an amazing SA at NORDSTROM last week. I took my MIL with me. She wanted a new white outfit for Yom Kippur. We found a pair of pants but she didn't try them on as it's not that easy with the wheelchair and no walker for support. Anyway the SA texted to see how they fit and if she needed a different size sent. I told her they fit but would need to be taken in a bit and hemmed. The SA offered to send her assistant and seamstress to my house and get the pants back before today. This was the SCP store. Quite a drive. They came the next day and the seamstress did the pants that day and got them back the following day. I have never had such amazing service anywhere. You ladies know that I have known a lot of SA's.


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Oh wow congratulations on your sales. I'm looking forward to hearing how your procedures go. I'm thinking of the Voluma. It was recommended to me prior to gaining weight. When I gained weight I didn't need it anymore. Now that I have lost the weight I probably need it. I have had good results with Botox and the other injectables but have not felt comfortable enough to have anything done yet that is more permanent.


I had to laugh, Meg...with my weight loss I worried about my face since that's the first place I lose weight.  The PS said...you worry about the body, I'll worry about the face


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I had to laugh, Meg...with my weight loss I worried about my face since that's the first place I lose weight.  The PS said...you worry about the body, I'll worry about the face


That's awesome. The medspa that I go to a couple of times a year was purchased by a plastic surgeon. I have never met her. I do know she is very busy. I agree weight loss does starts with my face and chest. I have reached my goal weight so now I can assess what needs to be done.


----------



## oreo713

As Yom Kippur, the Day of Atonement begins this evening, I would like to wish all those who observe, believe and respect the observance, an easy fast.    May the following year be a happy and peaceful one for us all. Gmar Chatima Tova - may you be inscribed in the Book of Life.
Good Yontif.


----------



## megt10

Last night.


----------



## Mayfly285

megt10 said:


> Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491115
> View attachment 3491117
> View attachment 3491118



You. Look. Stunning! Just so stylish and classy.

I am truly loving that beautiful skirt! [emoji7] And how gorgeous with that jacket? You are my inspiration! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> As Yom Kippur, the Day of Atonement begins this evening, I would like to wish all those who observe, believe and respect the observance, an easy fast.    May the following year be a happy and peaceful one for us all. Gmar Chatima Tova - may you be inscribed in the Book of Life.
> Good Yontif.


And to you, dear oreo. Good Yontif. May you be inscribed in the Book of Life.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491115
> View attachment 3491117
> View attachment 3491118


You look absolutely beautiful, meg. I love your synagogue's tradition of wearing white on Yom Kippur. I've never been to a shul which does that. It's really a nice observance of the solemnity of the holiday.


----------



## megt10

Mayfly285 said:


> You. Look. Stunning! Just so stylish and classy.
> 
> I am truly loving that beautiful skirt! [emoji7] And how gorgeous with that jacket? You are my inspiration! [emoji6]


You are very kind. Thank you.


ElainePG said:


> You look absolutely beautiful, meg. I love your synagogue's tradition of wearing white on Yom Kippur. I've never been to a shul which does that. It's really a nice observance of the solemnity of the holiday.


Thank you, Elaine. It isn't a requirement but many of us do wear white. I wore my new M Missoni skirt outfit today. I had to wear the Chanel Black bomber jacket with it as well as a shawl. It was freezing in there. So here is today's outfit. Misha was not happy.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> You are very kind. Thank you.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. It isn't a requirement but many of us do wear white. I wore my new M Missoni skirt outfit today. I had to wear the Chanel Black bomber jacket with it as well as a shawl. It was freezing in there. So here is today's outfit. Misha was not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491551
> View attachment 3491553
> View attachment 3491555
> View attachment 3491556


You and Misha look so sweet together! You match: both in white!


----------



## oreo713

Beautiful in white, Meg.  Too bad it would never work here in NYC.  We're so into black clothes...lol


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> You are very kind. Thank you.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. It isn't a requirement but many of us do wear white. I wore my new M Missoni skirt outfit today. I had to wear the Chanel Black bomber jacket with it as well as a shawl. It was freezing in there. So here is today's outfit. Misha was not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491551
> View attachment 3491553
> View attachment 3491555
> View attachment 3491556


Lovely, Meg!
Happy Yom Kippur to everyone who celebrates


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> You are very kind. Thank you.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. It isn't a requirement but many of us do wear white. I wore my new M Missoni skirt outfit today. I had to wear the Chanel Black bomber jacket with it as well as a shawl. It was freezing in there. So here is today's outfit. Misha was not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491551
> View attachment 3491553
> View attachment 3491555
> View attachment 3491556


Stunningly gorgeous Meg



oreo713 said:


> Beautiful in white, Meg.  Too bad it would never work here in NYC.  We're so into black clothes...lol


Wouldn't work here either ...lol...


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> You look absolutely beautiful, meg. I love your synagogue's tradition of wearing white on Yom Kippur. I've never been to a shul which does that. It's really a nice observance of the solemnity of the holiday.


Our shul also has the tradition of wearing white for Yom Kippur. I agree Elaine it is such a nice observance. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

Meg you look stunning. Love your outfit. Hope you had an easy fast. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491115
> View attachment 3491117
> View attachment 3491118



Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.


It's so beautiful, Izzy. You're absolutely right... that rich rust-red color will go with everything: black, brown, grey, navy, you name it! What a terrific purchase. Wear it in good health!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.


What a great color for fall, and the stitching on the bag is so pretty! Chloe is turning out wonderful bags now.  Very eye catching.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.


Gorgeous...I've seen a few pictures of that bag and loved it!  I'll have to get out my Coach saddle bag...not the same, of course, but burgundy and a similar shape.  It will do...I'm trying to get myself into a retirement mindset!  It's not like I have nothing to choose from...  

Oh my...just saw this is the 10,000th post!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.



Beautiful, love the color!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.


I always admired Chloe bags.  They are so well made, although some of them are a bit weighty.  The color of yours is beautiful....is it oxblood?


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.


Love it!


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Stunningly gorgeous Meg
> 
> 
> Wouldn't work here either ...lol...


Thank you so much, C.


djfmn said:


> Meg you look stunning. Love your outfit. Hope you had an easy fast.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks, I was too tired to be hungry.


Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.


It's beautiful. I love the color. Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It's so beautiful, Izzy. You're absolutely right... that rich rust-red color will go with everything: black, brown, grey, navy, you name it! What a terrific purchase. Wear it in good health!


Thanks Elaine, I think Meredith was the one who pointed out to me it looked good with browns.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It's so beautiful, Izzy. You're absolutely right... that rich rust-red color will go with everything: black, brown, grey, navy, you name it! What a terrific purchase. Wear it in good health!





barbee said:


> What a great color for fall, and the stitching on the bag is so pretty! Chloe is turning out wonderful bags now.  Very eye catching.  Enjoy!!!


 Thank you, Barbee! It was the color, stitching and small studs that drew me to it. However, I have to admit I did back out and my daughter talked me into it. In thinking it over, I think this will be a bag we share.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Gorgeous...I've seen a few pictures of that bag and loved it!  I'll have to get out my Coach saddle bag...not the same, of course, but burgundy and a similar shape.  It will do...I'm trying to get myself into a retirement mindset!  It's not like I have nothing to choose from...
> 
> I know your Coach is beautiful because their saddle bags are just so well done. I need to get into the retirement mode!
> 
> Oh my...just saw this is the 10,000th post!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> I always admired Chloe bags.  They are so well made, although some of them are a bit weighty.  The color of yours is beautiful....is it oxblood?


Thanks and I love the color as well. The color is Sienna red and is quite different from oxblood but I couldn't possibly explain the difference.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Love it!


Thanks Sky!


megt10 said:


> It's beautiful. I love the color. Looks fabulous on you.



Many thanks Meg! I have to say again your white outfit is stunning and you looked lovely


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> I stumbled upon a Chloe bag while looking online which I thought was just fabulous. Even though I have sold 4 bags I knew I should not purchase it and I didn't. My daughter and a friend came home for the weekend so we  decided to take an out of town shopping trip. Our first stop was NM so after an hour or so shopping for clothes we headed to shoes and handbags. I saw the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and I knew immediately I would not be leaving NM without the purchase. It is a beautifully made bag with hand stitching, lovely leather and a fun style. The color is so unusual it will go with any color. It even looks good with brown tones. So here I am after a hard day of shopping. This was my only purchase but the girls made up for it with the sale at NM.


Izzy what a great bag. Not surprised you could not leave NM without purchasing it. The color is amazing very versatile. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

bisbee said:


> Gorgeous...I've seen a few pictures of that bag and loved it!  I'll have to get out my Coach saddle bag...not the same, of course, but burgundy and a similar shape.  It will do...I'm trying to get myself into a retirement mindset!  It's not like I have nothing to choose from...
> 
> Oh my...just saw this is the 10,000th post!


Bisbee I know what you mean relative to the retirement frame of mind. I retired at the end of last year and moved to Florida east coast. Much more casual life style and I still find myself looking at bags that I really don't need. But you know there is need and then there is want[emoji6].

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Bisbee I know what you mean relative to the retirement frame of mind. I retired at the end of last year and moved to Florida east coast. Much more casual life style and I still find myself looking at bags that I really don't need. *But you know there is need and then there is want*[emoji6].
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


Very true, djfmn! And there's also a question of how casual you want to be after you retire. When we first retired and moved out here to the CA coast I basically lived in jeans and casual sweaters. And only lipstick. Then a few years later I realized that I seriously missed the fun of being a bit dressed up. So I changed my look to slim black pants or flared skirts, nicer sweaters, pretty flats, either jewelry or an Hermes scarf, and (after I joined tPF!) good handbags. And a bit more makeup. 
I must tell you, I felt *much* more like myself dressed this way! I might be one of the few in my small town that bothers to dress up (though there ARE a few of us!) but it's nice to get spiffed up after my morning walk & shower.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> Very true, djfmn! And there's also a question of how casual you want to be after you retire. When we first retired and moved out here to the CA coast I basically lived in jeans and casual sweaters. And only lipstick. Then a few years later I realized that I seriously missed the fun of being a bit dressed up. So I changed my look to slim black pants or flared skirts, nicer sweaters, pretty flats, either jewelry or an Hermes scarf, and (after I joined tPF!) good handbags. And a bit more makeup.
> I must tell you, I felt *much* more like myself dressed this way! I might be one of the few in my small town that bothers to dress up (though there ARE a few of us!) but it's nice to get spiffed up after my morning walk & shower.


I am quite casual now...I am still working (until the end of May), but I work for the Fed...I am a jeans and sweater or jacket aficionado!  I don't expect that to change...but I have been cutting back as far as designer bags go...also jewelry purchases (except for silver pieces here and there).  I have more than enough that I never wear...when I come across some pieces, I have truly forgotten them!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I am quite casual now...I am still working (until the end of May), but I work for the Fed...I am a jeans and sweater or jacket aficionado!  I don't expect that to change...but I have been cutting back as far as designer bags go...also jewelry purchases (except for silver pieces here and there).  I have more than enough that I never wear...when I come across some pieces, I have truly forgotten them!


I know what you mean about jewelry purchases, bisbee. I'm trying to be sure I "circulate" the things in my collection, but I've pretty much stopped buying anything new. Even earrings!


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> Izzy what a great bag. Not surprised you could not leave NM without purchasing it. The color is amazing very versatile. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


Many thanks, I love the bag but since I am not going to work every day I am not certain how much wear it will ever get. That is the reason I will share it with my daughter. Since we both work in hospitals, it's hard to wear what you have so I need to stop buying handbags  and jewelry. I am also slowing down on my clothes buying since what I have is still good to wear. I simply don't have the need that I once did.


----------



## can_do_mom

Trip is going well! I woke early this morning and used my time to read the latest on this thread. We are having a lovely time. Iceland was amazing. I'd go back in a heartbeat. Same with Prague. What a lovely city!  I bought my first Hermes scarf there, but not for me, for my daughter. She's beyond thrilled. Also bought her a pair of gorgeous Jimmy Choo sunglasses. Today is our final day in Madrid and we will spend it shopping. I have informed my darling daughter that she is on her own for purchases, ha ha. 

I bought a fair amount of crystal in the Czech Republic so my suitcase is feeling crowded and we haven't shopped much in Madrid and have yet to hit Paris. 

So good to see everyone appears to be doing well here. Glad I have my ugly Clarks mary janes. These cobblestone streets are tough on a person's feet!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3495193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip is going well! I woke early this morning and used my time to read the latest on this thread. We are having a lovely time. Iceland was amazing. I'd go back in a heartbeat. Same with Prague. What a lovely city!  I bought my first Hermes scarf there, but not for me, for my daughter. She's beyond thrilled. Also bought her a pair of gorgeous Jimmy Choo sunglasses. Today is our final day in Madrid and we will spend it shopping. I have informed my darling daughter that she is on her own for purchases, ha ha.
> 
> I bought a fair amount of crystal in the Czech Republic so my suitcase is feeling crowded and we haven't shopped much in Madrid and have yet to hit Paris.
> 
> So good to see everyone appears to be doing well here. Glad I have my ugly Clarks mary janes. These cobblestone streets are tough on a person's feet!


So good to see your smiling faces, CDM! It sounds like the trip is just a blast. Now you just have to find an H scarf for yourself in Paris, so you and your daughter can match! 

Keep enjoying, and safe travels.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> So good to see your smiling faces, CDM! It sounds like the trip is just a blast. Now you just have to find an H scarf for yourself in Paris, so you and your daughter can match!
> 
> Keep enjoying, and safe travels.


Thanks, Elaine! That is actually a pic of my daughter and our lovely sales associate, Nicole, at Jimmy Choo. They really hit it off, both very interested in fashion.


----------



## Mayfly285

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Elaine! That is actually a pic of my daughter and our lovely sales associate, Nicole, at Jimmy Choo. They really hit it off, both very interested in fashion.



Great photo, can_do_mom; your daughter is so stylish!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3495193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip is going well! I woke early this morning and used my time to read the latest on this thread. We are having a lovely time. Iceland was amazing. I'd go back in a heartbeat. Same with Prague. What a lovely city!  I bought my first Hermes scarf there, but not for me, for my daughter. She's beyond thrilled. Also bought her a pair of gorgeous Jimmy Choo sunglasses. Today is our final day in Madrid and we will spend it shopping. I have informed my darling daughter that she is on her own for purchases, ha ha.
> 
> I bought a fair amount of crystal in the Czech Republic so my suitcase is feeling crowded and we haven't shopped much in Madrid and have yet to hit Paris.
> 
> So good to see everyone appears to be doing well here. Glad I have my ugly Clarks mary janes. These cobblestone streets are tough on a person's feet!


Looks like great fun and what a wonderful picture! Safe trip and much fun!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3495193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip is going well! I woke early this morning and used my time to read the latest on this thread. We are having a lovely time. Iceland was amazing. I'd go back in a heartbeat. Same with Prague. What a lovely city!  I bought my first Hermes scarf there, but not for me, for my daughter. She's beyond thrilled. Also bought her a pair of gorgeous Jimmy Choo sunglasses. Today is our final day in Madrid and we will spend it shopping. I have informed my darling daughter that she is on her own for purchases, ha ha.
> 
> I bought a fair amount of crystal in the Czech Republic so my suitcase is feeling crowded and we haven't shopped much in Madrid and have yet to hit Paris.
> 
> So good to see everyone appears to be doing well here. Glad I have my ugly Clarks mary janes. These cobblestone streets are tough on a person's feet!


You girls are stunners! Have fun


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> Very true, djfmn! And there's also a question of how casual you want to be after you retire. When we first retired and moved out here to the CA coast I basically lived in jeans and casual sweaters. And only lipstick. Then a few years later I realized that I seriously missed the fun of being a bit dressed up. So I changed my look to slim black pants or flared skirts, nicer sweaters, pretty flats, either jewelry or an Hermes scarf, and (after I joined tPF!) good handbags. And a bit more makeup.
> I must tell you, I felt *much* more like myself dressed this way! I might be one of the few in my small town that bothers to dress up (though there ARE a few of us!) but it's nice to get spiffed up after my morning walk & shower.


Elaine I am in the not too casual camp as well. I have decided when I attend a cocktail party and the host has made a lot of effort to ensure that it is a lovely event I too make the effort to dress for the occasion. I might be casual when I am working out in the garden but other than that I make the effort to dress up. Although as you know Florida is very hot and humid in summer so I wear dressy shorts or nice chino pants with a pretty top. Other ladies dress very casual for just about everything but that is not me so off I go dressed up with a good handbag, jewelry and a nice outfit. I feel so much better when I make the effort and put on a bit more makeup etc. I just cannot get into the I am retired so therefore I no longer have to make the effort to look nice!!!


----------



## barbee

djfmn said:


> Elaine I am in the not too casual camp as well. I have decided when I attend a cocktail party and the host has made a lot of effort to ensure that it is a lovely event I too make the effort to dress for the occasion. I might be casual when I am working out in the garden but other than that I make the effort to dress up. Although as you know Florida is very hot and humid in summer so I wear dressy shorts or nice chino pants with a pretty top. Other ladies dress very casual for just about everything but that is not me so off I go dressed up with a good handbag, jewelry and a nice outfit. I feel so much better when I make the effort and put on a bit more makeup etc. I just cannot get into the I am retired so therefore I no longer have to make the effort to look nice!!!


I agree totally!  Usually I play tennis in the morning, so am sweaty and have to clean up, even if I don't go out.  When  I grocery shop, I will dress nicely(casual,) and basically, anywhere I go, whether it is our Wednesday night meal at church, etc. I am "dressing."  One of my friends will show up with no makeup, tank top and very short shorts(she is mid 50's) and while she looks great with makeup, not so great without.  I don't want to be seen looking my worst!  And, if I continue to shop, I need to wear my nice clothes.  They are not doing me any good hanging in the closet.  Like you said about feeling better about yourself, Djfmn, when you make an effort---I could not agree more!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Elaine! That is actually a pic of my daughter and our lovely sales associate, Nicole, at Jimmy Choo. They really hit it off, both very interested in fashion.


Well, I did wonder how your DD had suddenly grown taller than you, but I figured it was just the photo pose!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Elaine I am in the not too casual camp as well. I have decided when I attend a cocktail party and the host has made a lot of effort to ensure that it is a lovely event I too make the effort to dress for the occasion. I might be casual when I am working out in the garden but other than that I make the effort to dress up. Although as you know Florida is very hot and humid in summer so I wear dressy shorts or nice chino pants with a pretty top. Other ladies dress very casual for just about everything but that is not me so off I go dressed up with a good handbag, jewelry and a nice outfit. I feel so much better when I make the effort and put on a bit more makeup etc. I just cannot get into the I am retired so therefore I no longer have to make the effort to look nice!!!





barbee said:


> I agree totally!  Usually I play tennis in the morning, so am sweaty and have to clean up, even if I don't go out.  When  I grocery shop, I will dress nicely(casual,) and basically, anywhere I go, whether it is our Wednesday night meal at church, etc. I am "dressing."  One of my friends will show up with no makeup, tank top and very short shorts(she is mid 50's) and while she looks great with makeup, not so great without.  I don't want to be seen looking my worst!  And, if I continue to shop, I need to wear my nice clothes.  They are not doing me any good hanging in the closet.  Like you said about feeling better about yourself, Djfmn, when you make an effort---I could not agree more!


Yes, exactly! Wearing an H scarf today over a cashmere sweater and black pants, and carrying my LV Capucines handbag. Even though I was just running out to my doctor's office, the tailor, and the grocery store!


----------



## ElainePG

Does anyone have experience with this BV wallet? 
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/mini-wallet-or-coin-purse_cod46445845ki.html
My local boutique has just gotten in the new Cruise colors, one of which is (wait for it...) *China Red*. I'm in love!  But my trusty Prada wallet is still in perfect shape after 4 years of near-constant use. The only problem is, it's boring black. It's a combination of nylon and saffiano leather, so it will never wear out, more's the pity. 
I was wondering if the intrecciato leather in the BV mini wallet would get "tired" over time. Of course I could ask the SA when I go into the boutique on Wednesday, but I can't assume he'll tell me the truth (assuming he even knows; he sounded young on the phone).
All expert advice gratefully accepted!


----------



## can_do_mom

All of us at Jimmy Choo. This was in Prague. Early morning wake up call for flight to Marseille tomorrow but noisy neighbors tonight. Ugh! Didn't do much damage in Madrid. I'm waiting for Paris. ❤️


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3495777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us at Jimmy Choo. This was in Prague. Early morning wake up call for flight to Marseille tomorrow but noisy neighbors tonight. Ugh! Didn't do much damage in Madrid. I'm waiting for Paris. ❤️


Sleep tight, safe travels, and have a standout time in Paris, C_D_M! I'm eagerly waiting to see what "follows you home" from the FSH shop... my fingers are crossed for you that *at the very least* you find the perfect 90cm scarf!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Does anyone have experience with this BV wallet?
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/mini-wallet-or-coin-purse_cod46445845ki.html
> My local boutique has just gotten in the new Cruise colors, one of which is (wait for it...) *China Red*. I'm in love!  But my trusty Prada wallet is still in perfect shape after 4 years of near-constant use. The only problem is, it's boring black. It's a combination of nylon and saffiano leather, so it will never wear out, more's the pity.
> I was wondering if the intrecciato leather in the BV mini wallet would get "tired" over time. Of course I could ask the SA when I go into the boutique on Wednesday, but I can't assume he'll tell me the truth (assuming he even knows; he sounded young on the phone).
> All expert advice gratefully accepted!


My BV bag is well over a year old and I have used it roughly. The leather is in perfect condition so I doubt you would have a problem with the wallet. I like the color and I think it looks like a great wallet. BV is great quality. I commented on your new bag and for some reason it merged with someone else's comments.  Absolutely love your new bag and scarf! Isn't the lavender a beautiful color?


----------



## barbee

Elaine, I believe I need your opinion.  I have NO Hermes scarves, and really did not have a plan to even think about buying one.  However, I was on the Chanel forum, specifically Rue Cambon Fun, and the woman who wrote the thread was wearing the shawl I immediately fell in love with.  The first problem is that it is a shawl, so is much warmer than I would need in the South, and second, I will not spend $1100.  This Zebra Pegasus also comes in a 36 x 36 scarf, although not in the color she is wearing, which of course I love most.  But, the other colors are beautiful also.  I have found I tend not to wear silk scarves much, as they seem so slippery.  If I had this scarf, I would wrap once around my neck, with the sides hanging in front(similar to how she wears the shawl.)  Would the scarf stay in place?  I know the shawl would lay beautifully, but again, the shawl is certainly not in my cards.  I'm not looking for a dressy look, and the scarf certainly seems to be able to go this direction.  What do you think?


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3495777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us at Jimmy Choo. This was in Prague. Early morning wake up call for flight to Marseille tomorrow but noisy neighbors tonight. Ugh! Didn't do much damage in Madrid. I'm waiting for Paris. [emoji173]️


What a great photo CDM. Looking forward to seeing what delights you pick up in Paris[emoji6]. Safe travels.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Hi, new member joining in (well, been lurking for years, new poster I should say).
I enjoy reading everyone's posts!
Just bought my first Vintage Chanel Lambskin Jumbo flap (my avatar). I am so nervous...it will be delivered in a few days. I hope it looks good!!!! I have a few LVs but have never ventured much beyond... I also like a little "twist" to my bags (my LVs include mon monogram and dentelle) or I feel like everyone looks the same...so I THINK this should do it for me (for now at least  ).


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, I believe I need your opinion.  I have NO Hermes scarves, and really did not have a plan to even think about buying one.  However, I was on the Chanel forum, specifically Rue Cambon Fun, and the woman who wrote the thread was wearing the shawl I immediately fell in love with.  The first problem is that it is a shawl, so is much warmer than I would need in the South, and second, I will not spend $1100.  This Zebra Pegasus also comes in a 36 x 36 scarf, although not in the color she is wearing, which of course I love most.  But, the other colors are beautiful also.  I have found I tend not to wear silk scarves much, as they seem so slippery.  If I had this scarf, I would wrap once around my neck, with the sides hanging in front(similar to how she wears the shawl.)  Would the scarf stay in place?  I know the shawl would lay beautifully, but again, the shawl is certainly not in my cards.  I'm not looking for a dressy look, and the scarf certainly seems to be able to go this direction.  What do you think?


The Zebra Pegasus is a gorgeous scarf. I tried it on in the boutique (in the 90cm) the year it came out, and the size of the pattern overwhelmed me, so I left without it, but I know it looks good on taller ladies. However wearing it as you describe, putting the point in front, bringing the ends to the back, then bringing the ends forward again and letting them dangle, won't likely work for the 90cm silk the way it does for the shawl. Silk is too slippery... the whole thing will come apart. Instead, you have to tie the ends in the front to make them stay. And then that makes the scarf feel too hot against your neck, if the weather is warm. 
However you could fold the scarf in a bias fold, drape it around your neck, and just tie the ends down at the bottom, like I did in the photo below. (You can even tie the ends lower down... I just don't happen to have an archive photo showing this.) This technique keeps the scarf loose & cool, and it stays put. Good luck with your Hermes adventure... keep us posted!


----------



## ElainePG

Karihope said:


> Hi, new member joining in (well, been lurking for years, new poster I should say).
> I enjoy reading everyone's posts!
> Just bought my first Vintage Chanel Lambskin Jumbo flap (my avatar). I am so nervous...it will be delivered in a few days. I hope it looks good!!!! I have a few LVs but have never ventured much beyond... I also like a little "twist" to my bags (my LVs include mon monogram and dentelle) or I feel like everyone looks the same...so I THINK this should do it for me (for now at least  ).


Welcome to tPF and the thread! Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag. We'd love to see model pictures when it arrives. Several of the ladies on this thread own Chanel bags... I'm sure they can answer any questions you have on your new treasure. And of course there is a lot of wisdom on the Chanel sub-forum, too!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My BV bag is well over a year old and I have used it roughly. The leather is in perfect condition so I doubt you would have a problem with the wallet. I like the color and I think it looks like a great wallet. BV is great quality. I commented on your new bag and for some reason it merged with someone else's comments.  Absolutely love your new bag and scarf! Isn't the lavender a beautiful color?


Thanks for the information, Izzy. I can't remember: is your BV the woven (intrecciato) leather? Do you ever condition it?


----------



## Wonderwoman36

ElainePG said:


> Welcome to tPF and the thread! Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag. We'd love to see model pictures when it arrives. Several of the ladies on this thread own Chanel bags... I'm sure they can answer any questions you have on your new treasure. And of course there is a lot of wisdom on the Chanel sub-forum, too!





ElainePG said:


> Welcome to tPF and the thread! Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag. We'd love to see model pictures when it arrives. Several of the ladies on this thread own Chanel bags... I'm sure they can answer any questions you have on your new treasure. And of course there is a lot of wisdom on the Chanel sub-forum, too!


 Thanks, will do! I have scoured the threads for weeks lol, I am an information junkie, and of course had it authenticated here.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the information, Izzy. I can't remember: is your BV the woven (intrecciato) leather? Do you ever condition it?



Yes it is Elaine, it is the Campana and I love it. For some reason I have never really taken proper care of this bag and just thrown it here and there. I did condition it with Cadillac lotion even though I was advised not to do so. I have had it in the rain, on floors, in the floor of cars and on and on. It is still a beautiful bag showing no wear. I believe the wallet ( even though I don't have one) would wear just as well.


----------



## Izzy48

Karihope said:


> Hi, new member joining in (well, been lurking for years, new poster I should say).
> I enjoy reading everyone's posts!
> Just bought my first Vintage Chanel Lambskin Jumbo flap (my avatar). I am so nervous...it will be delivered in a few days. I hope it looks good!!!! I have a few LVs but have never ventured much beyond... I also like a little "twist" to my bags (my LVs include mon monogram and dentelle) or I feel like everyone looks the same...so I THINK this should do it for me (for now at least  ).


Welcome and nice to have you. Your Chanel looks beautiful, hope it works well for you.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> The Zebra Pegasus is a gorgeous scarf. I tried it on in the boutique (in the 90cm) the year it came out, and the size of the pattern overwhelmed me, so I left without it, but I know it looks good on taller ladies. However wearing it as you describe, putting the point in front, bringing the ends to the back, then bringing the ends forward again and letting them dangle, won't likely work for the 90cm silk the way it does for the shawl. Silk is too slippery... the whole thing will come apart. Instead, you have to tie the ends in the front to make them stay. And then that makes the scarf feel too hot against your neck, if the weather is warm.
> However you could fold the scarf in a bias fold, drape it around your neck, and just tie the ends down at the bottom, like I did in the photo below. (You can even tie the ends lower down... I just don't happen to have an archive photo showing this.) This technique keeps the scarf loose & cool, and it stays put. Good luck with your Hermes adventure... keep us posted!
> View attachment 3496504


Sigh!  I was afraid I could not work the scarf the way I want!  I might just have to mull this one over.  I do know I do not favor the few silk scarves I own.  I think the mindset of " It's so beautiful, but I just do not need it" may have to be my new mantra.  As I scouted around on the Chanel forum, the Camelia SLGs also kept calling me.  But.. I don't need a card case, have a new Chanel wallet, don't need any case for keys, see no reason to get such an expensive makeup bag(eventually some makeup decides to soil it) so I should just admire the beauty from afar. Purseforum can be very dangerous!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Yes it is Elaine, it is the Campana and I love it. For some reason I have never really taken proper care of this bag and just thrown it here and there. I did condition it with Cadillac lotion even though I was advised not to do so. I have had it in the rain, on floors, in the floor of cars and on and on. It is still a beautiful bag showing no wear. I believe the wallet ( even though I don't have one) would wear just as well.


Thanks, izzy! If I end up getting the wallet I'll be sure to post a photo here!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Sigh!  I was afraid I could not work the scarf the way I want!  I might just have to mull this one over.  I do know I do not favor the few silk scarves I own.  I think the mindset of " It's so beautiful, but I just do not need it" may have to be my new mantra.  As I scouted around on the Chanel forum, the Camelia SLGs also kept calling me.  But.. I don't need a card case, have a new Chanel wallet, don't need any case for keys, see no reason to get such an expensive makeup bag(eventually some makeup decides to soil it) so I should just admire the beauty from afar. *Purseforum can be very dangerous!*


It can indeed... it's like the world's larget candy store!


----------



## oreo713

Karihope said:


> Hi, new member joining in (well, been lurking for years, new poster I should say).
> I enjoy reading everyone's posts!
> Just bought my first Vintage Chanel Lambskin Jumbo flap (my avatar). I am so nervous...it will be delivered in a few days. I hope it looks good!!!! I have a few LVs but have never ventured much beyond... I also like a little "twist" to my bags (my LVs include mon monogram and dentelle) or I feel like everyone looks the same...so I THINK this should do it for me (for now at least  ).



Welcome to the best and friendliest thread on TPF!!!


----------



## barbee

Karihope said:


> Hi, new member joining in (well, been lurking for years, new poster I should say).
> I enjoy reading everyone's posts!
> Just bought my first Vintage Chanel Lambskin Jumbo flap (my avatar). I am so nervous...it will be delivered in a few days. I hope it looks good!!!! I have a few LVs but have never ventured much beyond... I also like a little "twist" to my bags (my LVs include mon monogram and dentelle) or I feel like everyone looks the same...so I THINK this should do it for me (for now at least  ).


Welcome!  We will try our best to enable... I mean, to keep from enabling you!  Please show us your bag when you receive it.


----------



## oreo713

Just the way my life is going...............I put away all my spring and summer clothes this past weekend and the temperature hit a record 84 degrees here today.


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Just the way my life is going...............I put away all my spring and summer clothes this past weekend and the temperature hit a record 84 degrees here today.


Oreo, I used to change my wardrobe the beginning of October, but living in the south, I am still in sleeveless.  Mid 80's here today, so I feel for you. Only the evenings and early mornings are wonderful.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Oreo, I used to change my wardrobe the beginning of October, but living in the south, I am still in sleeveless.  Mid 80's here today, so I feel for you. Only the evenings and early mornings are wonderful.



Mid 80's here today and around 90 tomorrow. I haven't changed my clothes except for the top I wore shopping in Nashville last week. I think we are going to go from summer to winter. Usually it is so cool by the first of November we have to occasionally use heat but it is air conditioning all the time.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Oreo, I used to change my wardrobe the beginning of October, but living in the south, I am still in sleeveless.  Mid 80's here today, so I feel for you. Only the evenings and early mornings are wonderful.


I don't recall the last time that it was this hot here in mid-October.  I had the heat on last week..and now I just turned the AC back on!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

barbee said:


> Welcome!  We will try our best to enable... I mean, to keep from enabling you!  Please show us your bag when you receive it.



Ha! Thanks!!


----------



## Izzy48

Nothing nicer to me than beautiful flowers on a special occasion.


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Just the way my life is going...............I put away all my spring and summer clothes this past weekend and the temperature hit a record 84 degrees here today.


The same here just too hot!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Nothing nicer to me than beautiful flowers on a special occasion.


Ooh, beautiful flowers! And congratulations on your special occasion, whatever it may be!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3495777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us at Jimmy Choo. This was in Prague. Early morning wake up call for flight to Marseille tomorrow but noisy neighbors tonight. Ugh! Didn't do much damage in Madrid. I'm waiting for Paris. ❤️


What a lovely picture CDM! sounds like you are having a perfect time ...


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> Hi, new member joining in (well, been lurking for years, new poster I should say).
> I enjoy reading everyone's posts!
> Just bought my first Vintage Chanel Lambskin Jumbo flap (my avatar). I am so nervous...it will be delivered in a few days. I hope it looks good!!!! I have a few LVs but have never ventured much beyond... I also like a little "twist" to my bags (my LVs include mon monogram and dentelle) or I feel like everyone looks the same...so I THINK this should do it for me (for now at least  ).


Welcome Kari! I'm excited for you to have your first Chanel I'm sure you'll love it!   my Reissue is my most used bag  
I would love to see a pic of your mon monogram? is it a Speedy? or Neverfull? let's see it..


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Nothing nicer to me than beautiful flowers on a special occasion.


Exquisite flowers!  Enjoy your special occasion, whatever it may be!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Cilifene said:


> Welcome Kari! I'm excited for you to have your first Chanel I'm sure you'll love it!   my Reissue is my most used bag
> I would love to see a pic of your mon monogram? is it a Speedy? or Neverfull? let's see it..






Neverfull GM. Love the pouch, that goes in every bag I use if large enough. We call her Joey [emoji41].


----------



## barbee

Elaine, I seem fixated on the Zebra Pegasus scarf.  I googled it, and an Etsy site came up.  A "shop" in Norway, which had the shawl for under $500.  Not much was said about the condition, etc.  I saw the same scarf then, on Ebay(same person, from Norway) with a higher price, I suppose due to the fees charged.  I am wanting to get sucked in, and really, it could so easily be a fake.  I would be so wary if this was a handbag, but somehow I want to believe this not new shawl at a fabulous price would not be a fake.  What is wrong with me???  Is there a way to tell  if a scarf is inauthentic?  Does one just need to buy from a reliable reseller?
Next, I went to the Hermes site, the scarf(not shawl) in the color I liked most was already gone from the site.  Now I know I better decide yes I want it, and stalk the site daily, or no, forget it. I hate these obsessions!
For anyone who has a WOC, do you find it practical?  Or do you have to change your whole lifestyle to make it work?  As I will be in Paris next July, I am trying to develop a short list of items I "might" want to "think" about buying.  The fun will be in changing/updating my list until the time comes.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Nothing nicer to me than beautiful flowers on a special occasion.


Just gorgeous, izzy! Is it your birthday?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, I seem fixated on the Zebra Pegasus scarf.  I googled it, and an Etsy site came up.  A "shop" in Norway, which had the shawl for under $500.  Not much was said about the condition, etc.  I saw the same scarf then, on Ebay(same person, from Norway) with a higher price, I suppose due to the fees charged.  I am wanting to get sucked in, and really, it could so easily be a fake.  I would be so wary if this was a handbag, but somehow I want to believe this not new shawl at a fabulous price would not be a fake.  What is wrong with me???  Is there a way to tell  if a scarf is inauthentic?  Does one just need to buy from a reliable reseller?
> Next, I went to the Hermes site, the scarf(not shawl) in the color I liked most was already gone from the site.  Now I know I better decide yes I want it, and stalk the site daily, or no, forget it. I hate these obsessions!
> For anyone who has a WOC, do you find it practical?  Or do you have to change your whole lifestyle to make it work?  As I will be in Paris next July, I am trying to develop a short list of items I "might" want to "think" about buying.  The fun will be in changing/updating my list until the time comes.


Eek! That shawl sounds like a fake to me, just based on price alone. But there is an Hermes scarf authentication thread here on tPF... they need a link to an active sale (they won't authenticate post-sale). I've heard that ZP shawls have been faked a lot, so you need to be careful.
As for the scarf, it came out a couple of years ago, so the colorway might just be going, going, gone. I know what you mean... I hate obsessing, too! Which colorway were you interested in? It might be one that hasn't been on the site for a long time; some colors sold out nearly as soon as the scarf went up for sale.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Eek! That shawl sounds like a fake to me, just based on price alone. But there is an Hermes scarf authentication thread here on tPF... they need a link to an active sale (they won't authenticate post-sale). I've heard that ZP shawls have been faked a lot, so you need to be careful.
> As for the scarf, it came out a couple of years ago, so the colorway might just be going, going, gone. I know what you mean... I hate obsessing, too! Which colorway were you interested in? It might be one that hasn't been on the site for a long time; some colors sold out nearly as soon as the scarf went up for sale.


Thanks for confirming that a good price most likely equals fake. The color I saw, on the site, only 2 days ago, 36 x 36, had a maroon type background. I really don't remember other colors, but maybe blue and some pink.  I thought the maroon made it more fall winter, which would be good.  I will just keep checking.  However, I am one of those people who mulls things over for awhile, to be sure it's what I want.  Then poof! it' gone.  I'm just glad I bought the YSL College bag from Selfridges when I did, as now I don't see the medium for the nice price I paid.  I suppose I just keep checking to make myself feel  that I got a good deal!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Thanks for confirming that a good price most likely equals fake. The color I saw, on the site, only 2 days ago, 36 x 36, had a maroon type background. I really don't remember other colors, but maybe blue and some pink.  I thought the maroon made it more fall winter, which would be good.  I will just keep checking.  However, I am one of those people who mulls things over for awhile, to be sure it's what I want.  Then poof! it' gone.  I'm just glad I bought the YSL College bag from Selfridges when I did, as now I don't see the medium for the nice price I paid.  I suppose I just keep checking to make myself feel  that I got a good deal!


I see one on the site today with a maroon background. Hurry!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Exquisite flowers!  Enjoy your special occasion, whatever it may be!


Oh, I didn't think to say it was our anniversary. Just shocks me to realize we have been married 41 years.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Just gorgeous, izzy! Is it your birthday?



No Elaine, wedding anniversary. As I said it shocks me how long we have been married because it seems 41 years is a life time.


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Izzy48 said:


> No Elaine, wedding anniversary. As I said it shocks me how long we have been married because it seems 41 years is a life time.


That's so awesome, congrats!!!! I didn't get married until 41 (and had my daughter at 42 and my son at 44 - and yes, naturally!). So those *long time* anniversaries fascinate me. I will be luck to be walking down the aisle at my daughter's wedding LOL!! Her bat mitzvah is in 3.5 years and I will be 55 then. My mom was 35 at mine!!!! Sigh...but I wouldn't change a thing, it's all good!!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I see one on the site today with a maroon background. Hurry!


Elaine, I read your post as I was leaving for a  meeting.  It was short, then  stopped at Target, so only now  looked at the Hermes site, and yes, it is there!  Now, I have told myself  I will order it tonight, after we go out for an early dinner at our church.  Haha--why do I put these restrictions on myself??  So silly!  I think it's fear of not using the scarf enough.  But, there is money in my Paypal account, from Ebay selling, so as you like to say " it is really free."


----------



## Izzy48

Karihope said:


> That's so awesome, congrats!!!! I didn't get married until 41 (and had my daughter at 42 and my son at 44 - and yes, naturally!). So those *long time* anniversaries fascinate me. I will be luck to be walking down the aisle at my daughter's wedding LOL!! Her bat mitzvah is in 3.5 years and I will be 55 then. My mom was 35 at mine!!!! Sigh...but I wouldn't change a thing, it's all good!!


Our son is  31 and our daughter is 28 so I waited quite a while to have children because I was happy and in school forever and then working. Now I am glad I waited but I will miss out on grandchildren because mine are taking their time getting married.


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Izzy48 said:


> Our son is  31 and our daughter is 28 so I waited quite a while to have children because I was happy and in school forever and then working. Now I am glad I waited but I will miss out on grandchildren because mine are taking their time getting married.



No don't say that. You never know! Even I hope to be a grandma some day and I am waaaayyyy behind you...or maybe I just need to marry my daughter off at 15 .


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> View attachment 3497256
> 
> 
> Neverfull GM. Love the pouch, that goes in every bag I use if large enough. We call her Joey [emoji41].



Very nice! I'm sure you know I love almost all LV 


Karihope said:


> That's so awesome, congrats!!!! I didn't get married until 41 (and had my daughter at 42 and my son at 44 - and yes, naturally!). So those *long time* anniversaries fascinate me. I will be luck to be walking down the aisle at my daughter's wedding LOL!! Her bat mitzvah is in 3.5 years and I will be 55 then. My mom was 35 at mine!!!! Sigh...but I wouldn't change a thing, it's all good!!



Wow, that's something!  ...are you in menopause yet? or will there be two teenagers and one menopause in 3,5 year? ...Poor DH ..


----------



## can_do_mom

I purchased two French scarves today but not from the house of Hermes. Have any of you heard of Les Olivades? It's a well known French fabric company in Provence. We were driving by on our way to Les Rhemy and stopped in. I wasn't exprecting to find a scarf there and I found two! It was a very quick stop, so if I don't love them when I look at them tomorrow, they will be gifts. No pics tonight but maybe tomorrow when I tell you the story behind this pic from the Arles Amphitheatre today.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> No Elaine, wedding anniversary. As I said it shocks me how long we have been married because it seems 41 years is a life time.


Wow! Happy anniversary, izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, I read your post as I was leaving for a  meeting.  It was short, then  stopped at Target, so only now  looked at the Hermes site, and yes, it is there!  Now, I have told myself  I will order it tonight, after we go out for an early dinner at our church.  Haha--why do I put these restrictions on myself??  So silly!  I think it's fear of not using the scarf enough.  But, there is money in my Paypal account, from Ebay selling, so as you like to say " it is really free."


How exciting, barbee! Look forward to seeing a model shot when it arrives. So happy to be your enabler, LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3497697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased two French scarves today but not from the house of Hermes. Have any of you heard of Les Olivades? It's a well known French fabric company in Provence. We were driving by on our way to Les Rhemy and stopped in. I wasn't exprecting to find a scarf there and I found two! It was a very quick stop, so if I don't love them when I look at them tomorrow, they will be gifts. No pics tonight but maybe tomorrow when I tell you the story behind this pic from the Arles Amphitheatre today.


Ooh... he looks yummy! Will he fit in your suitcase?


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Cilifene said:


> Very nice! I'm sure you know I love almost all LV
> 
> Wow, that's something!  ...are you in menopause yet? or will there be two teenagers and one menopause in 3,5 year? ...Poor DH ..


Thank you!
Lol I am...no longer "fertile Myrtle" as my aunt used to call me...


----------



## ElainePG

Help, help! I have fallen in love with the *LV Montaigne BB* bag. This one:
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-empreinte-007992
View attachment 3497831

It's navy, with red trim. In the picture, it looks delicious. I am smitten. I haven't seen it IRL yet, but I'll have a chance to in a couple of months when we're in San Francisco and see my SA at the LV boutique.
I have rehomed a number of bags this year, and plan to rehome 3 more, so I can justify (sort of) adding a new one to the collection if I truly deeply love it. I only own one navy bag, and it's not in great shape (I use it as a beater bag, even though it's an MJ), so I could potentially donate that bag and have this be my only navy bag.
My question is this: does anyone here (@Cilifene ??? anyone else???) have any experience with the Montaigne BB, and/or with Empreinte leather in general? Does it hold up well? Does it need to be babied? I'm not hard on my bags, but I'd hate to own a bag that scratches at a moment's notice.
Any advice, thoughts, suggestions, enabling, and so on would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

ElainePG said:


> Help, help! I have fallen in love with the *LV Montaigne BB* bag. This one:
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-empreinte-007992
> View attachment 3497831
> 
> It's navy, with red trim. In the picture, it looks delicious. I am smitten. I haven't seen it IRL yet, but I'll have a chance to in a couple of months when we're in San Francisco and see my SA at the LV boutique.
> I have rehomed a number of bags this year, and plan to rehome 3 more, so I can justify (sort of) adding a new one to the collection if I truly deeply love it. I only own one navy bag, and it's not in great shape (I use it as a beater bag, even though it's an MJ), so I could potentially donate that bag and have this be my only navy bag.
> My question is this: does anyone here (@Cilifene ??? anyone else???) have any experience with the Montaigne BB, and/or with Empreinte leather in general? Does it hold up well? Does it need to be babied? I'm not hard on my bags, but I'd hate to own a bag that scratches at a moment's notice.
> Any advice, thoughts, suggestions, enabling, and so on would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!



No advice from me, sorry, but that is GORGEOUS.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> How exciting, barbee! Look forward to seeing a model shot when it arrives. So happy to be your enabler, LOL!


It is ordered!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Help, help! I have fallen in love with the *LV Montaigne BB* bag. This one:
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-empreinte-007992
> View attachment 3497831
> 
> It's navy, with red trim. In the picture, it looks delicious. I am smitten. I haven't seen it IRL yet, but I'll have a chance to in a couple of months when we're in San Francisco and see my SA at the LV boutique.
> I have rehomed a number of bags this year, and plan to rehome 3 more, so I can justify (sort of) adding a new one to the collection if I truly deeply love it. I only own one navy bag, and it's not in great shape (I use it as a beater bag, even though it's an MJ), so I could potentially donate that bag and have this be my only navy bag.
> My question is this: does anyone here (@Cilifene ??? anyone else???) have any experience with the Montaigne BB, and/or with Empreinte leather in general? Does it hold up well? Does it need to be babied? I'm not hard on my bags, but I'd hate to own a bag that scratches at a moment's notice.
> Any advice, thoughts, suggestions, enabling, and so on would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


The color is so pretty, Elaine.  I would think, with the embossing on the leather, you would not see/notice any scratches. Since you are not hard on your bags, don't worry!  Just make sure IRL it gives you that spark of joy(the mantra we seem to use now!)  Now you can really look forward to your SF trip, since this bag is on your radar.


----------



## bisbee

Karihope said:


> That's so awesome, congrats!!!! I didn't get married until 41 (and had my daughter at 42 and my son at 44 - and yes, naturally!). So those *long time* anniversaries fascinate me. I will be luck to be walking down the aisle at my daughter's wedding LOL!! Her bat mitzvah is in 3.5 years and I will be 55 then. My mom was 35 at mine!!!! Sigh...but I wouldn't change a thing, it's all good!!


Wow...just shows how different our lives turn out depending on decisions and circumstances!  I married at 22 and had my sons at 23 and 26.  I would have been married 43 years next January...but we made it to 28 years (his idea, but it turned out good for me too)!  I just celebrated my 12th anniversary to DH #2 this month.  My sons are 41 and 38, and my grandchildren (from son #1) are 11 and 8.  It all worked out well for me, with some bumps in the road, to be sure!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Wow...just shows how different our lives turn out depending on decisions and circumstances!  I married at 22 and had my sons at 23 and 26.  I would have been married 43 years next January...but we made it to 28 years (his idea, but it turned out good for me too)!  I just celebrated my 12th anniversary to DH #2 this month.  My sons are 41 and 38, and my grandchildren (from son #1) are 11 and 8.  It all worked out well for me, with some bumps in the road, to be sure!


Bisbee, don't we all have bumps on the road? Seems like the last two years have been a big bump for me but life goes on and as you said it all seems to work out in the end.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> The color is so pretty, Elaine.  I would think, with the embossing on the leather, you would not see/notice any scratches. Since you are not hard on your bags, don't worry!  Just make sure IRL it gives you that spark of joy(the mantra we seem to use now!)  Now you can really look forward to your SF trip, since this bag is on your radar.


No experience with the leather but the key/coin holder I sold and it was nice leather.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Help, help! I have fallen in love with the *LV Montaigne BB* bag. This one:
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-bb-monogram-empreinte-007992
> View attachment 3497831
> 
> It's navy, with red trim. In the picture, it looks delicious. I am smitten. I haven't seen it IRL yet, but I'll have a chance to in a couple of months when we're in San Francisco and see my SA at the LV boutique.
> I have rehomed a number of bags this year, and plan to rehome 3 more, so I can justify (sort of) adding a new one to the collection if I truly deeply love it. I only own one navy bag, and it's not in great shape (I use it as a beater bag, even though it's an MJ), so I could potentially donate that bag and have this be my only navy bag.
> My question is this: does anyone here (@Cilifene ??? anyone else???) have any experience with the Montaigne BB, and/or with Empreinte leather in general? Does it hold up well? Does it need to be babied? I'm not hard on my bags, but I'd hate to own a bag that scratches at a moment's notice.
> Any advice, thoughts, suggestions, enabling, and so on would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!



Yes, I did have the Montaigne MM in empreinte leather. The leather is the best! needs no care, takes both rain and snow! and it gets better in use  
I only sold it cause I couldn't do the gold hw. I LOVED the bag! ....


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Bisbee, don't we all have bumps on the road? Seems like the last two years have been a big bump for me but life goes on and as you said it all seems to work out in the end.



Bumps work out....not too sure about craters...lol
I'm hoping for a decent year this coming year (it's my bday today)  shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Bumps work out....not too sure about craters...lol
> I'm hoping for a decent year this coming year (it's my bday today)  shhhhhhhhhhhhhh



LOL... 
Happy birthday my dear Oreo....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Yes, I did have the Montaigne MM in empreinte leather. The leather is the best! needs no care, takes both rain and snow! and it gets better in use
> I only sold it cause I couldn't do the gold hw. I LOVED the bag! ....


Thank you cilifene... I had a feeling you would know about this bag! Does the leather soften over time? I heard a rumor...


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Bumps work out....not too sure about craters...lol
> I'm hoping for a decent year this coming year (it's my bday today)  shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Happy birthday, dear Orea, and best wishes for a wonderful year ahead!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

oreo713 said:


> Bumps work out....not too sure about craters...lol
> I'm hoping for a decent year this coming year (it's my bday today)  shhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Happy birthday and wishing you a great year ahead! [emoji898][emoji324][emoji322][emoji309][emoji163][emoji164][emoji162][emoji161]


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Seeing all the new LV bags makes my plain old Speedy (not the Dentelle which is dressier) look kind of blah. I love it though, it's worn in and a perfect every day and work bag if I don't have my Laptop etc in which case I use neverfull. I don't want to invest in any more LV, so I have been looking at bag charms etc. I went through some Tpf forums as well as some other sites. Thoughts? I don't think I want the fur balls and I'm not sure a bandeau/scarf look suits me. I want to enhance but keep a classic look. I'm also not looking to invest $$$$ in them. I found some authentic (supposedly) 2nd hand LV charms I am investigating. Or am I better finding stuff on Etsy, Amazon etc? Attaching some. Sorry so long! I made some of
My own with odds and ends at home to, could look cute. I used a Tiffany bracelet I never wear and added some beach charms, I LOVE the beach. But it looks a little thrown together. Thoughts?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you cilifene... I had a feeling you would know about this bag! Does the leather soften over time? I heard a rumor...


I does soften a little on Montaigne, but not as much as the Speedy due to the construction  .. I also had the key pouch ...very nice and so soft...


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> Seeing all the new LV bags makes my plain old Speedy (not the Dentelle which is dressier) look kind of blah. I love it though, it's worn in and a perfect every day and work bag if I don't have my Laptop etc in which case I use neverfull. I don't want to invest in any more LV, so I have been looking at bag charms etc. I went through some Tpf forums as well as some other sites. Thoughts? I don't think I want the fur balls and I'm not sure a bandeau/scarf look suits me. I want to enhance but keep a classic look. I'm also not looking to invest $$$$ in them. I found some authentic (supposedly) 2nd hand LV charms I am investigating. Or am I better finding stuff on Etsy, Amazon etc? Attaching some. Sorry so long! I made some of
> My own with odds and ends at home to, could look cute. I used a Tiffany bracelet I never wear and added some beach charms, I LOVE the beach. But it looks a little thrown together. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498235
> View attachment 3498237
> View attachment 3498238
> View attachment 3498239



Number three would look very nice on your NF I think...


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Cilifene said:


> Number three would look very nice on your NF I think...


Thanks but poor Speedy needs some love!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> Thanks but poor Speedy needs some love!!!!



It would look nice on the Speedy too


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I does soften a little on Montaigne, but not as much as the Speedy due to the construction  .. I also had the key pouch ...very nice and so soft...


Thank you, cilifene. I guess I will have to wait and see it at the boutique, to make a good decision. I do love the way the leather looks, and the monogram is very subtle, which I like.


----------



## oreo713

Thank you Cilifene, Elaine, and Karihope


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thank you Cilifene, Elaine, and Karihope


Happy Birthday Oreo! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## can_do_mom

Did a little more shopping. Today in Aix en Provence. My first time there. Such an adorable city. Lots of temptation but I have not succumbed. So far on this trip I've been in all the designer shops, looked at plenty of bags and various items but haven't bought anything for myself other than food and inexpensive items. Maybe I just haven't seen the right bag or scarf yet?


----------



## can_do_mom

Oh, and about yesterday's pic. We were in Arles and sitting in the ancient Roman amphitheater. Had the entire place almost to ourselves when two men came in. One of them was right by us. He apologized and told us he was about to be very loud. We weren't sure what he meant when he began to sing. It was beautiful! Turns out he is a French opera singer and he and another man were scouting venues for an opera to be produced in 2018. It was really cool! I have the video clip on my Instagram account if you want to see it. I'm terrible at links but I go by 
can_do_mom on there, too.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Oh, and about yesterday's pic. We were in Arles and sitting in the ancient Roman amphitheater. Had the entire place almost to ourselves when two men came in. One of them was right by us. He apologized and told us he was about to be very loud. We weren't sure what he meant when he began to sing. It was beautiful! Turns out he is a French opera singer and he and another man were scouting venues for an opera to be produced in 2018. It was really cool! I have the video clip on my Instagram account if you want to see it. I'm terrible at links but I go by
> can_do_mom on there, too.


That's an incredible video, C_D_M... what an experience! He has a gorgeous voice.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> That's an incredible video, C_D_M... what an experience! He has a gorgeous voice.


Yes, he certainly does. Now I wish we had gotten his name. We are staying with a friend of a friend in Salon des Provence. She is French and did most of the talking with our opera singer. I love moments like this when I travel!


----------



## can_do_mom

My two scarves from Les Olivades. They are about 36" square and a very soft cotton. The one on the left is a dark navy with rustic fall colors and the right is a soft gray with pinks and a deep red. Not fancy by any means but a lovely reminder of France.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3498836
> 
> My two scarves from Les Olivades. They are about 36" square and a very soft cotton. The one on the left is a dark navy with rustic fall colors and the right is a soft gray with pinks and a deep red. Not fancy by any means but a lovely reminder of France.



Very pretty ....


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Bumps work out....not too sure about craters...lol
> I'm hoping for a decent year this coming year (it's my bday today)  shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Happy Birthday and I wish you a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Oh, and about yesterday's pic. We were in Arles and sitting in the ancient Roman amphitheater. Had the entire place almost to ourselves when two men came in. One of them was right by us. He apologized and told us he was about to be very loud. We weren't sure what he meant when he began to sing. It was beautiful! Turns out he is a French opera singer and he and another man were scouting venues for an opera to be produced in 2018. It was really cool! I have the video clip on my Instagram account if you want to see it. I'm terrible at links but I go by
> can_do_mom on there, too.



Wow, that man can sing! Great video, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Izzy48

Does anyone have any recommendations for someone or some company who makes nice guitar straps for handbags? I have almost bought a Fendi but in the end couldn't pay over a thousand dollars for a strap. However, I do want one particularly for my Mulberry double zip totes which I carry often. Any recommendations?


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Karihope said:


> Hi, new member joining in (well, been lurking for years, new poster I should say).
> I enjoy reading everyone's posts!
> Just bought my first Vintage Chanel Lambskin Jumbo flap (my avatar). I am so nervous...it will be delivered in a few days. I hope it looks good!!!! I have a few LVs but have never ventured much beyond... I also like a little "twist" to my bags (my LVs include mon monogram and dentelle) or I feel like everyone looks the same...so I THINK this should do it for me (for now at least  ).


Post office delivering today, SO nervous! Hoping it looks great IRL! Will post pix....


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Nothing nicer to me than beautiful flowers on a special occasion.


Just lovely, Izzy!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Just the way my life is going...............I put away all my spring and summer clothes this past weekend and the temperature hit a record 84 degrees here today.


I went to the beach Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday...gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Karihope said:


> Hi, new member joining in (well, been lurking for years, new poster I should say).
> I enjoy reading everyone's posts!
> Just bought my first Vintage Chanel Lambskin Jumbo flap (my avatar). I am so nervous...it will be delivered in a few days. I hope it looks good!!!! I have a few LVs but have never ventured much beyond... I also like a little "twist" to my bags (my LVs include mon monogram and dentelle) or I feel like everyone looks the same...so I THINK this should do it for me (for now at least  ).


Welcome Kari...enjoy our little thread


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Bumps work out....not too sure about craters...lol
> I'm hoping for a decent year this coming year (it's my bday today)  shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Happy (belated) Birthday, dear Oreo!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for someone or some company who makes nice guitar straps for handbags? I have almost bought a Fendi but in the end couldn't pay over a thousand dollars for a strap. However, I do want one particularly for my Mulberry double zip totes which I carry often. Any recommendations?


Alexander Wang has a few. $400.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...cbyqEBGcL64jixqdDZdssnUNsVIaD44iouxoCFljw_wcB


----------



## skyqueen

Karihope said:


> Post office delivering today, SO nervous! Hoping it looks great IRL! Will post pix....


Fingers crossed!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Happy Birthday Oreo! I hope you have a wonderful day!


thank you Can-do


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Alexander Wang has a few. $400.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447021973&site_refer=GGLPRADS001&prod_id=0400092033244&cagpspn=pla&CAWELAID=500002830015922492&catargetid=500002830005596581&cadevice=c&gclid=CjwKEAjw-abABRDquOTJi8qdojwSJABt1S1OvvtuF72cbyqEBGcL64jixqdDZdssnUNsVIaD44iouxoCFljw_wcB


I think Elaine purchased a strap a while ago and was quite pleased, but I don't remember from what company.....you would have to ask her.


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Karihope said:


> Post office delivering today, SO nervous! Hoping it looks great IRL! Will post pix....


Ok so it's here! I LOVE it! It doesn't look as large as I expected, for a minute I thought maybe I should have gone larger. But after looking at it some more, I think it is the perfect size. Some things I notice:
First and foremost and my major concern - I can't be sure, but i think I expected it feel more "buttery". I have just emailed the seller and asked if it was re-dyed. If re-dyed, he should have noted in the description and although I may have initially rejected, perhaps I keep it and use the oppty to ask for money off. I have some leather conditioner coming today also so I may use a little and see if it softens it. Otherwise, it could use re-shaping (see the flaps bowing out a little? And one side. I wonder if I can do it myself? I haste to send it out since I just got her!! Thoughts?? Thanks! I also posted in the vintage thead...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for someone or some company who makes nice guitar straps for handbags? I have almost bought a Fendi but in the end couldn't pay over a thousand dollars for a strap. However, I do want one particularly for my Mulberry double zip totes which I carry often. Any recommendations?


Rebecca Minkoff makes these straps. I believe they are available at Nordstrom. Not as nice as the Valentino ones, obviously, but more affordable. Here is one, but they have others:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca...dsort&fashioncolor=BRONZE MULTI/ SILVER HRDWR


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I think Elaine purchased a strap a while ago and was quite pleased, but I don't remember from what company.....you would have to ask her.


The ones I have are from Mautto, but they are striped canvas and would look too casual with Issy's Mulberry bags. I have sent her an alternative link that might be good.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Alexander Wang has a few. $400.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447021973&site_refer=GGLPRADS001&prod_id=0400092033244&cagpspn=pla&CAWELAID=500002830015922492&catargetid=500002830005596581&cadevice=c&gclid=CjwKEAjw-abABRDquOTJi8qdojwSJABt1S1OvvtuF72cbyqEBGcL64jixqdDZdssnUNsVIaD44iouxoCFljw_wcB



This is gorgeous Sky but the bags I want it for have light gold metal trim. I hardly have anything with silver colored trim. I found a Rebecca Minkoff with gold trim as  well as a Furla so I will think of those.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Rebecca Minkoff makes these straps. I believe they are available at Nordstrom. Not as nice as the Valentino ones, obviously, but more affordable. Here is one, but they have others:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-floral-embroidered-guitar-bag-strap/4412071?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BRONZE MULTI/ SILVER HRDWR


o 

The ones I like are in silver tone metal trim and I need gold tone. I will find the two I saw and post the link o see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Izzy48

Karihope said:


> Ok so it's here! I LOVE it! It doesn't look as large as I expected, for a minute I thought maybe I should have gone larger. But after looking at it some more, I think it is the perfect size. Some things I notice:
> First and foremost and my major concern - I can't be sure, but i think I expected it feel more "buttery". I have just emailed the seller and asked if it was re-dyed. If re-dyed, he should have noted in the description and although I may have initially rejected, perhaps I keep it and use the oppty to ask for money off. I have some leather conditioner coming today also so I may use a little and see if it softens it. Otherwise, it could use re-shaping (see the flaps bowing out a little? And one side. I wonder if I can do it myself? I haste to send it out since I just got her!! Thoughts?? Thanks! I also posted in the vintage thead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499039


There is only one word for this bag, gorgeous!


----------



## Izzy48

A friend of mine who is absolutely "cheap" when buying her bags finally broke down and bought one. I do want you to know the word cheap is from her mouth not mine. I think the bag she bought is great. It's a Phillip Lim and not expensive but a great looking bag. Just so much fun but you don't have to heavily invest to get something different and as I said fun.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phi...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK


----------



## skyqueen

Karihope said:


> Ok so it's here! I LOVE it! It doesn't look as large as I expected, for a minute I thought maybe I should have gone larger. But after looking at it some more, I think it is the perfect size. Some things I notice:
> First and foremost and my major concern - I can't be sure, but i think I expected it feel more "buttery". I have just emailed the seller and asked if it was re-dyed. If re-dyed, he should have noted in the description and although I may have initially rejected, perhaps I keep it and use the oppty to ask for money off. I have some leather conditioner coming today also so I may use a little and see if it softens it. Otherwise, it could use re-shaping (see the flaps bowing out a little? And one side. I wonder if I can do it myself? I haste to send it out since I just got her!! Thoughts?? Thanks! I also posted in the vintage thead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499039


Gorgeous, Kari! Enjoy!
I wonder if the flap curling happened during transit? Was it packaged well? It may fall out...fingers crossed!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous, Kari! Enjoy!
> I wonder if the flap curling happened during transit? Was it packaged well? It may fall out...fingers crossed!



I don't think so. It was packaged well and I had noticed it in the original pictures. I also need to keep reminding myself she's 20 years old...I could send it to leather surgeons and may likely do so, but I can't give her up yet [emoji8][emoji162]


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Izzy48 said:


> There is only one word for this bag, gorgeous!



Thank you!!!! That means a lot to me from you guys as I am a bit of a novice here. I really do [emoji173]️ her. In the car with DH and my kids raving and my son just asked why I keep calling her "her". LOL. [emoji8][emoji162]


----------



## barbee

Karihope said:


> Ok so it's here! I LOVE it! It doesn't look as large as I expected, for a minute I thought maybe I should have gone larger. But after looking at it some more, I think it is the perfect size. Some things I notice:
> First and foremost and my major concern - I can't be sure, but i think I expected it feel more "buttery". I have just emailed the seller and asked if it was re-dyed. If re-dyed, he should have noted in the description and although I may have initially rejected, perhaps I keep it and use the oppty to ask for money off. I have some leather conditioner coming today also so I may use a little and see if it softens it. Otherwise, it could use re-shaping (see the flaps bowing out a little? And one side. I wonder if I can do it myself? I haste to send it out since I just got her!! Thoughts?? Thanks! I also posted in the vintage thead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499039


Looks so classic! I did not even notice the flaps bowing out.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> o
> 
> The ones I like are in silver tone metal trim and I need gold tone. I will find the two I saw and post the link o see what everyone thinks.


Maybe there are other Rebecca Minkoff straps, in gold tone?  I like the price and looks.


----------



## can_do_mom

Karihope said:


> Thank you!!!! That means a lot to me from you guys as I am a bit of a novice here. I really do [emoji173]️ her. In the car with DH and my kids raving and my son just asked why I keep calling her "her". LOL. [emoji8][emoji162]


Oh, she's definitely feminine. What a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

can_do_mom said:


> Oh, she's definitely feminine. What a beauty! Congratulations!



Thank you!!!! I think he was questioning the gender assignment in general [emoji86]


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A friend of mine who is absolutely "cheap" when buying her bags finally broke down and bought one. I do want you to know the word cheap is from her mouth not mine. I think the bag she bought is great. It's a Phillip Lim and not expensive but a great looking bag. Just so much fun but you don't have to heavily invest to get something different and as I said fun.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phi...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK


I like the way the base comes up on the sides of the bag in that wave design. Cute!


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> Ok so it's here! I LOVE it! It doesn't look as large as I expected, for a minute I thought maybe I should have gone larger. But after looking at it some more, I think it is the perfect size. Some things I notice:
> First and foremost and my major concern - I can't be sure, but i think I expected it feel more "buttery". I have just emailed the seller and asked if it was re-dyed. If re-dyed, he should have noted in the description and although I may have initially rejected, perhaps I keep it and use the oppty to ask for money off. I have some leather conditioner coming today also so I may use a little and see if it softens it. Otherwise, it could use re-shaping (see the flaps bowing out a little? And one side. I wonder if I can do it myself? I haste to send it out since I just got her!! Thoughts?? Thanks! I also posted in the vintage thead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499039



She is a true beauty! Congrats   Now we need a modeling shot


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> A friend of mine who is absolutely "cheap" when buying her bags finally broke down and bought one. I do want you to know the word cheap is from her mouth not mine. I think the bag she bought is great. It's a Phillip Lim and not expensive but a great looking bag. Just so much fun but you don't have to heavily invest to get something different and as I said fun.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phi...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK



This is very nice......


----------



## ElainePG

Opening day at the Symphony yesterday afternoon. Carrying my Bottega Veneta pillow bag.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Opening day at the Symphony yesterday afternoon. Carrying my Bottega Veneta pillow bag.
> View attachment 3501952
> View attachment 3501957


What a beautiful bag!  But let's not forget that scarf!  So pretty!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Opening day at the Symphony yesterday afternoon. Carrying my Bottega Veneta pillow bag.
> View attachment 3501952
> View attachment 3501957


Your entire ensemble is gorgeous, Elaine.  I hope you enjoyed the symphony!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> What a beautiful bag!  But let's not forget that scarf!  So pretty!!!


Thank you, barbee! It's an H scarf (of course!) and I had it "pinned" into place with magnets so it wouldn't slip around during the concert and distract either me, or the people around me! 



oreo713 said:


> Your entire ensemble is gorgeous, Elaine.  I hope you enjoyed the symphony!


Thank you, oreo. Yes, the entire performance was terrific. Plus, they always open the first concert with the orchestra playing The Star Spangled Banner... everyone rises, some of us sing, and it *always* brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## oreo713

Thank you, oreo. Yes, the entire performance was terrific. Plus, they always open the first concert with the orchestra playing The Star Spangled Banner... everyone rises, some of us sing, and it *always* brings tears to my eyes.[/QUOTE]

That's so nice to hear....I am so sick and tired of hearing about people that do not stand, or drop to one knee when they play the national anthem.  It's a matter of respect....


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Opening day at the Symphony yesterday afternoon. Carrying my Bottega Veneta pillow bag.
> View attachment 3501952
> View attachment 3501957



You look fantastic Elaine! I LOVE the blue colors ...gorgeous outfit!..


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Opening day at the Symphony yesterday afternoon. Carrying my Bottega Veneta pillow bag.
> View attachment 3501952
> View attachment 3501957


 So pretty! Love your ensemble!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, barbee! It's an H scarf (of course!) and I had it "pinned" into place with magnets so it wouldn't slip around during the concert and distract either me, or the people around me!
> 
> 
> Thank you, oreo. Yes, the entire performance was terrific. Plus, they always open the first concert with the orchestra playing The Star Spangled Banner... everyone rises, some of us sing, and it *always* brings tears to my eyes.


I love the national anthem. I always sing along. 

And you must be some kind of genius! Magnets to hold a scarf in place? Love it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Opening day at the Symphony yesterday afternoon. Carrying my Bottega Veneta pillow bag.
> View attachment 3501952
> View attachment 3501957



Gorgeous color on you, Elaine [emoji173]️


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Opening day at the Symphony yesterday afternoon. Carrying my Bottega Veneta pillow bag.
> View attachment 3501952
> View attachment 3501957



What a fabulous ensemble, Elaine; you look so stylish (as always!)  I'm loving that blue on you!


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3495193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip is going well! I woke early this morning and used my time to read the latest on this thread. We are having a lovely time. Iceland was amazing. I'd go back in a heartbeat. Same with Prague. What a lovely city!  I bought my first Hermes scarf there, but not for me, for my daughter. She's beyond thrilled. Also bought her a pair of gorgeous Jimmy Choo sunglasses. Today is our final day in Madrid and we will spend it shopping. I have informed my darling daughter that she is on her own for purchases, ha ha.
> 
> I bought a fair amount of crystal in the Czech Republic so my suitcase is feeling crowded and we haven't shopped much in Madrid and have yet to hit Paris.
> 
> So good to see everyone appears to be doing well here. Glad I have my ugly Clarks mary janes. These cobblestone streets are tough on a person's feet!


You look fabulous. So glad that you are/had a good time.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Opening day at the Symphony yesterday afternoon. Carrying my Bottega Veneta pillow bag.
> View attachment 3501952
> View attachment 3501957


Looking awfully sharp Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Rebecca Minkoff makes these straps. I believe they are available at Nordstrom. Not as nice as the Valentino ones, obviously, but more affordable. Here is one, but they have others:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-floral-embroidered-guitar-bag-strap/4412071?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BRONZE MULTI/ SILVER HRDWR



Thanks Elaine, and all who replied. The issue is I need one with gold tone clips and the ones I have found are too expensive. Something will pop up some time.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. So glad that you are/had a good time.



Meg....LTNS....how is you knee feeling?  I hope it's on the mend!


----------



## can_do_mom

Here we are in Giverny at Monet's gardens!  Beautiful gardens and water lily pond. We all really enjoyed our time there. Now we're back in Paris and guess what? Our apartment is not far from Hermes! I've walked past the store numerous times but haven't stopped in until today. I am sad to report it was a mad house. No one to greet me or help me or even acknowledge me. I want my purchase experience to be special  so I will try again. Maybe tomorrow. I kinda wish now I'd just bought my scarf in Prague. The store was much smaller but we were the only ones there and they were so nice and helpful! I also stopped at Bon Marche and thought I'd have a look at Louie. Another mad house. Shopping is not for the faint of heart in Paris! I might go to the LV store on St. Germain. It's a two minute walk from where we are staying. I took my friend to City Pharma and warned her it was like Black Friday at Walmart. She didn't believe me until we got there. Ha ha! They have amazing skin care deals and lotions and potions women go crazy over. My friend hates to shop but we dove in and emerged with our treasures. 

We've been eating very well, too well, and drinking good wine. All our walking isn't putting a dent in the calories I'm afraid and tomorrow is the amazing hot chocolate at Angelina. Yum. 

I will keep you posted on my Hermes adventure. Hopefully I can go and find the scarf of my dreams before we head for home on Friday.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> You look fantastic Elaine! I LOVE the blue colors ...gorgeous outfit!..





can_do_mom said:


> So pretty! Love your ensemble!





skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous color on you, Elaine [emoji173]️





Mayfly285 said:


> What a fabulous ensemble, Elaine; you look so stylish (as always!)  I'm loving that blue on you!


Thank you, cilifene, C_D_M, sky, and mayfly! Blue is my fave color, even though I mostly wear black. I haven't worn that outfit since last winter, and I've lost weight, so I had the skirt pinned in several inches at the waist. I really should bring it to be taken in all the way down each side, but I'm worried that the minute I do, the pounds will come back, so right now it's all safety pins, all the time!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I love the national anthem. I always sing along.
> 
> And you must be some kind of genius! Magnets to hold a scarf in place? Love it!!!


I love the national anthem, too. Singing it always fills me with pride.
I didn't invent the "magnet" idea... I learned it from MaiTai's blog. She's the genius! http://www.maitaispicturebook.com


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3503065
> 
> Here we are in Giverny at Monet's gardens!  Beautiful gardens and water lily pond. We all really enjoyed our time there. Now we're back in Paris and guess what? Our apartment is not far from Hermes! I've walked past the store numerous times but haven't stopped in until today. I am sad to report it was a mad house. No one to greet me or help me or even acknowledge me. I want my purchase experience to be special  so I will try again. Maybe tomorrow. I kinda wish now I'd just bought my scarf in Prague. The store was much smaller but we were the only ones there and they were so nice and helpful! I also stopped at Bon Marche and thought I'd have a look at Louie. Another mad house. Shopping is not for the faint of heart in Paris! I might go to the LV store on St. Germain. It's a two minute walk from where we are staying. I took my friend to City Pharma and warned her it was like Black Friday at Walmart. She didn't believe me until we got there. Ha ha! They have amazing skin care deals and lotions and potions women go crazy over. My friend hates to shop but we dove in and emerged with our treasures.
> 
> We've been eating very well, too well, and drinking good wine. All our walking isn't putting a dent in the calories I'm afraid and tomorrow is the amazing hot chocolate at Angelina. Yum.
> 
> I will keep you posted on my Hermes adventure. Hopefully I can go and find the scarf of my dreams before we head for home on Friday.


It sounds as though you're simply having a blast! What a shame that the FSH shop was a madhouse... I've heard that it can be, and I can understand why you wouldn't want to just grab something and run. Maybe it will be better tomorrow. 
The hot chocolate sounds yummy, and so does the wine!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Looking awfully sharp Elaine!


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## Mayfly285

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3503065
> 
> Here we are in Giverny at Monet's gardens!  Beautiful gardens and water lily pond. We all really enjoyed our time there. Now we're back in Paris and guess what? Our apartment is not far from Hermes! I've walked past the store numerous times but haven't stopped in until today. I am sad to report it was a mad house. No one to greet me or help me or even acknowledge me. I want my purchase experience to be special  so I will try again. Maybe tomorrow. I kinda wish now I'd just bought my scarf in Prague. The store was much smaller but we were the only ones there and they were so nice and helpful! I also stopped at Bon Marche and thought I'd have a look at Louie. Another mad house. Shopping is not for the faint of heart in Paris! I might go to the LV store on St. Germain. It's a two minute walk from where we are staying. I took my friend to City Pharma and warned her it was like Black Friday at Walmart. She didn't believe me until we got there. Ha ha! They have amazing skin care deals and lotions and potions women go crazy over. My friend hates to shop but we dove in and emerged with our treasures.
> 
> We've been eating very well, too well, and drinking good wine. All our walking isn't putting a dent in the calories I'm afraid and tomorrow is the amazing hot chocolate at Angelina. Yum.
> 
> I will keep you posted on my Hermes adventure. Hopefully I can go and find the scarf of my dreams before we head for home on Friday.



"Deep inside these old dusty walls there's a sacred heart - I'd know these gardens anywhere ..." The moment you mentioned Giverny, can_do_mom, I was transported back in time to 1986 and Chris Rea's wonderful album, "On the Beach" which had a beautiful track called Giverny.*  I always promised myself I'd visit Monet's inspirational gardens and still haven't done so!  Your fabulous photograph has inspired me anew; thank you!
I'm sorry your Hermès shopping experience in Paris have been fruitless thus far; fingers crossed for better luck tomorrow!  At least you did well in City Pharma! [emoji106]
Don't worry about calories, btw; they are always set at zero in a holiday time zone! [emoji6]
* Link to Chris Rea's song, btw! https://g.co/kgs/G0lgKe


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I love the national anthem, too. Singing it always fills me with pride.
> I didn't invent the "magnet" idea... I learned it from MaiTai's blog. She's the genius! http://www.maitaispicturebook.com


Elaine, I was about to ask about the magnets, then you posted that wonderful  blog. I subscribed to the emails, and spent the last hour having fun with the site.  However, I saw nothing about magnets.  It must be in one of her posts, but will take me forever to find!  Did you buy magnets, and where?  How small?  And do you have her scarf rings? If so, do you think they are better than what might be found elsewhere?    My scarf came today, and I am in LOVE with it!  I think magnets might be an option, but also a scarf ring.  I will wait to post pics when I am actually wearing it.  A stupid question for you:  if I look at the sewn in tag, it actually is on the side I would have thought is the "better" side, where the edges are rolled.  Is the other side actually the right side?  Just a little confusion by a novice Hermes scarf owner!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3503065
> 
> Here we are in Giverny at Monet's gardens!  Beautiful gardens and water lily pond. We all really enjoyed our time there. Now we're back in Paris and guess what? Our apartment is not far from Hermes! I've walked past the store numerous times but haven't stopped in until today. I am sad to report it was a mad house. No one to greet me or help me or even acknowledge me. I want my purchase experience to be special  so I will try again. Maybe tomorrow. I kinda wish now I'd just bought my scarf in Prague. The store was much smaller but we were the only ones there and they were so nice and helpful! I also stopped at Bon Marche and thought I'd have a look at Louie. Another mad house. Shopping is not for the faint of heart in Paris! I might go to the LV store on St. Germain. It's a two minute walk from where we are staying. I took my friend to City Pharma and warned her it was like Black Friday at Walmart. She didn't believe me until we got there. Ha ha! They have amazing skin care deals and lotions and potions women go crazy over. My friend hates to shop but we dove in and emerged with our treasures.
> 
> We've been eating very well, too well, and drinking good wine. All our walking isn't putting a dent in the calories I'm afraid and tomorrow is the amazing hot chocolate at Angelina. Yum.
> 
> I will keep you posted on my Hermes adventure. Hopefully I can go and find the scarf of my dreams before we head for home on Friday.


A most wonderful picture!  It needs a frame when you arrive home.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3503065
> 
> Here we are in Giverny at Monet's gardens!  Beautiful gardens and water lily pond. We all really enjoyed our time there. Now we're back in Paris and guess what? Our apartment is not far from Hermes! I've walked past the store numerous times but haven't stopped in until today. I am sad to report it was a mad house. No one to greet me or help me or even acknowledge me. I want my purchase experience to be special  so I will try again. Maybe tomorrow. I kinda wish now I'd just bought my scarf in Prague. The store was much smaller but we were the only ones there and they were so nice and helpful! I also stopped at Bon Marche and thought I'd have a look at Louie. Another mad house. Shopping is not for the faint of heart in Paris! I might go to the LV store on St. Germain. It's a two minute walk from where we are staying. I took my friend to City Pharma and warned her it was like Black Friday at Walmart. She didn't believe me until we got there. Ha ha! They have amazing skin care deals and lotions and potions women go crazy over. My friend hates to shop but we dove in and emerged with our treasures.
> 
> We've been eating very well, too well, and drinking good wine. All our walking isn't putting a dent in the calories I'm afraid and tomorrow is the amazing hot chocolate at Angelina. Yum.
> 
> 
> I will keep you posted on my Hermes adventure. Hopefully I can go and find the scarf of my dreams before we head for home on Friday.


It looks as if you jumped right into a Monet painting.................


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Someone asked for modeling shots


----------



## Mayfly285

Karihope said:


> Someone asked for modeling shots
> View attachment 3503699
> View attachment 3503701



What a stunning Jumbo, Karihope, and she suits you so well; just gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> Someone asked for modeling shots
> View attachment 3503699
> View attachment 3503701



Thanks Kari... it's beautiful on you..


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3503065
> 
> Here we are in Giverny at Monet's gardens!  Beautiful gardens and water lily pond. We all really enjoyed our time there. Now we're back in Paris and guess what? Our apartment is not far from Hermes! I've walked past the store numerous times but haven't stopped in until today. I am sad to report it was a mad house. No one to greet me or help me or even acknowledge me. I want my purchase experience to be special  so I will try again. Maybe tomorrow. I kinda wish now I'd just bought my scarf in Prague. The store was much smaller but we were the only ones there and they were so nice and helpful! I also stopped at Bon Marche and thought I'd have a look at Louie. Another mad house. Shopping is not for the faint of heart in Paris! I might go to the LV store on St. Germain. It's a two minute walk from where we are staying. I took my friend to City Pharma and warned her it was like Black Friday at Walmart. She didn't believe me until we got there. Ha ha! They have amazing skin care deals and lotions and potions women go crazy over. My friend hates to shop but we dove in and emerged with our treasures.
> 
> We've been eating very well, too well, and drinking good wine. All our walking isn't putting a dent in the calories I'm afraid and tomorrow is the amazing hot chocolate at Angelina. Yum.
> 
> I will keep you posted on my Hermes adventure. Hopefully I can go and find the scarf of my dreams before we head for home on Friday.


Just WOW!


----------



## skyqueen

Karihope said:


> Someone asked for modeling shots
> View attachment 3503699
> View attachment 3503701


Looks terrific on you, Kari! The flap corners look perfect. So classic!!!


----------



## Cilifene

A few modeling pics with Reissue ...  ...And one with Capucines ..


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Thank you all!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Cilifene said:


> A few modeling pics with Reissue ...  ...And one with Capucines ..
> 
> View attachment 3503772
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503775
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503777


Beautiful!!!! I need to attach my pix smaller. LOL


----------



## Mayfly285

Cilifene said:


> A few modeling pics with Reissue ...  ...And one with Capucines ..
> 
> View attachment 3503772
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503775
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503777



I'm loving your outfits, Cilifene, and the gorgeous bags and scarves coordinate so well: so stylish! The grey LV scarf is so pretty. [emoji7] I could happily purloin everything from the first photo as it stands! [emoji6]


----------



## can_do_mom

Mayfly285 said:


> "Deep inside these old dusty walls there's a sacred heart - I'd know these gardens anywhere ..." The moment you mentioned Giverny, can_do_mom, I was transported back in time to 1986 and Chris Rea's wonderful album, "On the Beach" which had a beautiful track called Giverny.*  I always promised myself I'd visit Monet's inspirational gardens and still haven't done so!  Your fabulous photograph has inspired me anew; thank you!
> I'm sorry your Hermès shopping experience in Paris have been fruitless thus far; fingers crossed for better luck tomorrow!  At least you did well in City Pharma! [emoji106]
> Don't worry about calories, btw; they are always set at zero in a holiday time zone! [emoji6]
> * Link to Chris Rea's song, btw! https://g.co/kgs/G0lgKe


Aw, thanks Mayfly! I truly hope you can experience Monet's gardens someday. They were wonderful! I would not have picked autumn to visit but honestly, the colors were so gorgeous, it might just be my favorite season there now. (My one and only visit, so I am hardly an expert, ha ha!)


----------



## can_do_mom

I had to show you guys! We are headed to dinner so no time to chat but I wanted to share my pic of my first Hermes purchase!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3503878
> 
> I had to show you guys! We are headed to dinner so no time to chat but I wanted to share my pic of my first Hermes purchase!


YAY!!! The bright orange bag!!! I'm so glad you got something. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, I was about to ask about the magnets, then you posted that wonderful  blog. I subscribed to the emails, and spent the last hour having fun with the site.  However, I saw nothing about magnets.  It must be in one of her posts, but will take me forever to find!  Did you buy magnets, and where?  How small?  And do you have her scarf rings? If so, do you think they are better than what might be found elsewhere?    My scarf came today, and I am in LOVE with it!  I think magnets might be an option, but also a scarf ring.  I will wait to post pics when I am actually wearing it.  A stupid question for you:  if I look at the sewn in tag, it actually is on the side I would have thought is the "better" side, where the edges are rolled.  Is the other side actually the right side?  Just a little confusion by a novice Hermes scarf owner!


Yes, the other side is the "right" side. H scarves are rolled from the back to the front. btw, they are hemmed by hand, which makes them very special! I do have some of MaiTai's scarf rings, but I also have others, from other places. You can find scarf rings on Etsy for less $$$, though the MaiTai ones are very nicely made.
As for the magnets, I use small ones, but at the moment I can't remember where I got them... I'll have to see if I saved the link. They are little square industrial magnets, extremely strong, and are SO much better for your scarf than (shudder) pinning it in place! I'm funning out the door to a dentist appointment, so I'll check on the magnets later.


----------



## ElainePG

@barbee Here is a link to some magnets that I think would work for scarves. They aren't the ones I have (can't remember where I bought them) but these look just as good, and the price is right: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DCMZ836?psc=1
You put one un the underside of your sweater or blouse, with the magnetized side facing OUT, and the second tucked inside the folds of the scarf, facing it, so the two magnets stick together but are hidden. 
Since this is a set of six, you can fasten your scarf at three different places (though I don't ever fasten my scarf at more than two places).
Does this make sense?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> YAY!!! The bright orange bag!!! I'm so glad you got something. Can't wait to see it!


me too!!!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> @barbee Here is a link to some magnets that I think would work for scarves. They aren't the ones I have (can't remember where I bought them) but these look just as good, and the price is right:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DCMZ836?psc=1
> You put one un the underside of your sweater or blouse, with the magnetized side facing OUT, and the second tucked inside the folds of the scarf, facing it, so the two magnets stick together but are hidden.
> Since this is a set of six, you can fasten your scarf at three different places (though I don't ever fasten my scarf at more than two places).
> Does this make sense?


Thanks Elaine!  I have checked it out and will order.  Also, I appreciate the info on the scarves--I knew they were hand sewn, but not about the edges being rolled from the back to the front.  I find that very interesting!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Thanks Elaine!  I have checked it out and will order.  Also, I appreciate the info on the scarves--I knew they were hand sewn, but not about the edges being rolled from the back to the front.  I find that very interesting!


It's one obvious (VERY obvious!) way to tell if an H scarf is real. But these days most of the fakes also have their hems rolled to the front, so it's really best to go through the authentication thread here on tPF if there's an open link to a sale (they won't do post-sale authentications).

I can't remember now... which scarf did you buy?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> It's one obvious (VERY obvious!) way to tell if an H scarf is real. But these days most of the fakes also have their hems rolled to the front, so it's really best to go through the authentication thread here on tPF if there's an open link to a sale (they won't do post-sale authentications).
> 
> I can't remember now... which scarf did you buy?


Zebra Pegasus, from H on line


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Zebra Pegasus, from H on line


Oh, that's right. GORGEOUS! It would be lovely to see a model pic, if you feel up to it. *Such* an amazing scarf!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, cilifene, C_D_M, sky, and mayfly! Blue is my fave color, even though I mostly wear black. I haven't worn that outfit since last winter, and I've lost weight, so I had the skirt pinned in several inches at the waist. I really should bring it to be taken in all the way down each side, but I'm worried that the minute I do, the pounds will come back, so right now it's all safety pins, all the time!





can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3503065
> 
> Here we are in Giverny at Monet's gardens!  Beautiful gardens and water lily pond. We all really enjoyed our time there. Now we're back in Paris and guess what? Our apartment is not far from Hermes! I've walked past the store numerous times but haven't stopped in until today. I am sad to report it was a mad house. No one to greet me or help me or even acknowledge me. I want my purchase experience to be special  so I will try again. Maybe tomorrow. I kinda wish now I'd just bought my scarf in Prague. The store was much smaller but we were the only ones there and they were so nice and helpful! I also stopped at Bon Marche and thought I'd have a look at Louie. Another mad house. Shopping is not for the faint of heart in Paris! I might go to the LV store on St. Germain. It's a two minute walk from where we are staying. I took my friend to City Pharma and warned her it was like Black Friday at Walmart. She didn't believe me until we got there. Ha ha! They have amazing skin care deals and lotions and potions women go crazy over. My friend hates to shop but we dove in and emerged with our treasures.
> 
> We've been eating very well, too well, and drinking good wine. All our walking isn't putting a dent in the calories I'm afraid and tomorrow is the amazing hot chocolate at Angelina. Yum.
> 
> I will keep you posted on my Herme





Cilifene said:


> A few modeling pics with Reissue ...  ...And one with Capucines ..
> 
> View attachment 3503772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503775
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503777



You look fabulous as always! Great style!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3503065
> 
> Here we are in Giverny at Monet's gardens!  Beautiful gardens and water lily pond. We all really enjoyed our time there. Now we're back in Paris and guess what? Our apartment is not far from Hermes! I've walked past the store numerous times but haven't stopped in until today. I am sad to report it was a mad house. No one to greet me or help me or even acknowledge me. I want my purchase experience to be special  so I will try again. Maybe tomorrow. I kinda wish now I'd just bought my scarf in Prague. The store was much smaller but we were the only ones there and they were so nice and helpful! I also stopped at Bon Marche and thought I'd have a look at Louie. Another mad house. Shopping is not for the faint of heart in Paris! I might go to the LV store on St. Germain. It's a two minute walk from where we are staying. I took my friend to City Pharma and warned her it was like Black Friday at Walmart. She didn't believe me until we got there. Ha ha! They have amazing skin care deals and lotions and potions women go crazy over. My friend hates to shop but we dove in and emerged with our treasures.
> 
> We've been eating very well, too well, and drinking good wine. All our walking isn't putting a dent in the calories I'm afraid and tomorrow is the amazing hot chocolate at Angelina. Yum.
> 
> I will keep you posted on my Hermes adventure. Hopefully I can go and find the scarf of my dreams before we head for home on Friday.


Fabulous pic and everyone looks wonderful!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> "Deep inside these old dusty walls there's a sacred heart - I'd know these gardens anywhere ..." The moment you mentioned Giverny, can_do_mom, I was transported back in time to 1986 and Chris Rea's wonderful album, "On the Beach" which had a beautiful track called Giverny.*  I always promised myself I'd visit Monet's inspirational gardens and still haven't done so!  Your fabulous photograph has inspired me anew; thank you!
> I'm sorry your Hermès shopping experience in Paris have been fruitless thus far; fingers crossed for better luck tomorrow!  At least you did well in City Pharma! [emoji106]
> Don't worry about calories, btw; they are always set at zero in a holiday time zone! [emoji6]
> * Link to Chris Rea's song, btw! https://g.co/kgs/G0lgKe


Mayfly, I know the song so try to make the trip if you can. It still holds memories for me!


----------



## can_do_mom

My second trip to Hermes was much more pleasurable than my first. I went first thing in the morning and it wasn't at all busy. I had the lovely Evaleine (probably butchered the spelling) helping me. She was very sweet and pulled every scarf I wanted to see with a smile and told me the story behind each one. As she put it, Hermes scarves are like paintings on silk and each tells a story. It was fascinating. After I made my selection, I was escorted to the desk to pay for my purchase. You are supposed to have your passport on hand to receive the tax refund paperwork but they accepted my passport photo on my phone. Contrary to popular belief, even though I made only a small purchase, I was treated exceedingly well throughout the entire transaction. They even laughed with me a time or two and when I asked Evaleine if I could take her photo, she asked a coworker to take one of both of us. The stoic doormen even smiled as they bid me au revoir. Perhaps they sensed my excitement? I love Paris and her people so much!


----------



## Mayfly285

can_do_mom said:


> My second trip to Hermes was much more pleasurable than my first. I went first thing in the morning and it wasn't at all busy. I had the lovely Evaleine (probably butchered the spelling) helping me. She was very sweet and pulled every scarf I wanted to see with a smile and told me the story behind each one. As she put it, Hermes scarves are like paintings on silk and each tells a story. It was fascinating. After I made my selection, I was escorted to the desk to pay for my purchase. You are supposed to have your passport on hand to receive the tax refund paperwork but they accepted my passport photo on my phone. Contrary to popular belief, even though I made only a small purchase, I was treated exceedingly well throughout the entire transaction. They even laughed with me a time or two and when I asked Evaleine if I could take her photo, she asked a coworker to take one of both of us. The stoic doormen even smiled as they bid me au revoir. Perhaps they sensed my excitement? I love Paris and her people so much!



That's fabulous, can_do_mom; I'm absolutely thrilled for you! Parisians are often given a bad write-up, in terms of being brusque and dismissive, so it's refreshing that your experience was so lovely! And how wonderful that she took time to describe the scarves in such detail! [emoji253]
Looking forward to seeing your next batch of great photos! [emoji991]


----------



## bisbee

Mayfly285 said:


> That's fabulous, can_do_mom; I'm absolutely thrilled for you! Parisians are often given a bad write-up, in terms of being brusque and dismissive, so it's refreshing that your experience was so lovely! And how wonderful that she took time to describe the scarves in such detail! [emoji253]
> Looking forward to seeing your next batch of great photos! [emoji991]


I had the same type of experience with Parisians two years ago!  We had been "warned" by several people, but I told them I'd wait to see for myself.  Nothing but nice, helpful people!  I think a lot has to do with your own demeanor and attitude.  DH and I had never been to Europe when we went to Paris and London.  We did a lot of planning, all on our own, and had a marvelous experience!  We took the Queen Mary II home from England, which was interesting and totally my husband's idea, but not the best way to spend time or money on a European trip!  Much better to spend the time there and fly home!

Not sure if I'll get another chance to go, but your posts are certainly giving me ideas!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> A few modeling pics with Reissue ...  ...And one with Capucines ..
> 
> View attachment 3503772
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503775
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503777


Perfect, as usual, dear Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> My second trip to Hermes was much more pleasurable than my first. I went first thing in the morning and it wasn't at all busy. I had the lovely Evaleine (probably butchered the spelling) helping me. She was very sweet and pulled every scarf I wanted to see with a smile and told me the story behind each one. As she put it, Hermes scarves are like paintings on silk and each tells a story. It was fascinating. After I made my selection, I was escorted to the desk to pay for my purchase. You are supposed to have your passport on hand to receive the tax refund paperwork but they accepted my passport photo on my phone. Contrary to popular belief, even though I made only a small purchase, I was treated exceedingly well throughout the entire transaction. They even laughed with me a time or two and when I asked Evaleine if I could take her photo, she asked a coworker to take one of both of us. The stoic doormen even smiled as they bid me au revoir. Perhaps they sensed my excitement? I love Paris and her people so much!



Nice to hear second time was great....


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> Beautiful!!!! I need to attach my pix smaller. LOL


Thanks dear Kari... Oh no, don't mind my smaller pics keep posting yours in bigger size... 



Mayfly285 said:


> I'm loving your outfits, Cilifene, and the gorgeous bags and scarves coordinate so well: so stylish! The grey LV scarf is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could happily purloin everything from the first photo as it stands!


Thank you very much Mayfly...so very kind of you.. 



Izzy48 said:


> You look fabulous as always! Great style!


Thanks Izzy dear....



skyqueen said:


> Perfect, as usual, dear Cilifene!


Awww  thanks SQ ..


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> My second trip to Hermes was much more pleasurable than my first. I went first thing in the morning and it wasn't at all busy. I had the lovely Evaleine (probably butchered the spelling) helping me. She was very sweet and pulled every scarf I wanted to see with a smile and told me the story behind each one. As she put it, Hermes scarves are like paintings on silk and each tells a story. It was fascinating. After I made my selection, I was escorted to the desk to pay for my purchase. You are supposed to have your passport on hand to receive the tax refund paperwork but they accepted my passport photo on my phone. Contrary to popular belief, even though I made only a small purchase, I was treated exceedingly well throughout the entire transaction. They even laughed with me a time or two and when I asked Evaleine if I could take her photo, she asked a coworker to take one of both of us. The stoic doormen even smiled as they bid me au revoir. Perhaps they sensed my excitement? I love Paris and her people so much!


That is a wonderful story, c_d_m! I'm so glad your second experience was a positive one. I'm especially glad that your SA told you the story behind each scarf. To me, that's the best part of Hermes scarves! They look beautiful when they're tied, but they contain a secret in their folds... a beautiful painting... and you are the only one who knows the secret!
When my mother and I went to Paris together some years ago, we had nothing but positive experiences. We were treated SO well by the Parisians! I only speak "restaurant French" and "shopping French," and everyone was very patient with me. There was only one young woman in a clothing store who corrected my accent, everyone else was just as polite as could be!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> A few modeling pics with Reissue ...  ...And one with Capucines ..
> 
> View attachment 3503772
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503775
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503777


Cilifene, can you be my stylist? I love how you put things together! You are truly a fashion inspiration!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Cilifene, can you be my stylist? I love how you put things together! You are truly a fashion inspiration!


Awww, thank you so much CDM, so very kind of you to say


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's right. GORGEOUS! It would be lovely to see a model pic, if you feel up to it. *Such* an amazing scarf!


As our weather is in the 80's, I don't want to chance sweating on it!  How sad.  However, I have gotten back into scarves.  Wore an old one today(you know, the reasonably priced ones which multiply) as I canvassed some shops for silent auction items for a fundraiser, and two shops commented on the scarf.  That renews my faith in--can't say cheap, but reasonably priced things. I think I bought more today than I had donated.  Found two really nice t shirts, longer, and ...reasonably priced!  Any t shirt I have is too short for me, due to---ahem, the waist!  Then there is a little shop in our "French Quarter" area of our downtown, and the owners are flight attendants, who bring back things from around the word.  They have lots of alpaca--scarves, ponchos, and  jewelry; despite the fact I told myself no more costume jewelry, I bought a multi-strand necklace--big fat  pearls on a leather cord. I think it will be a casual "updated" look with the t shirt or a white blouse.  Just wish I could stop spending.  But these are not big bucks, haha! 
My fun time yesterday, after silent auctioning with another board member, was having a glass of the best red sangria in a Lebanese restaurant.  We sat by the window, and watched 300 witches on bicycles ride through the streets.  That is our town!  Artsy and a little off the wall.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> My fun time yesterday, after silent auctioning with another board member, was having a glass of the best red sangria in a Lebanese restaurant.  We sat by the window, and watched *300 witches on bicycles* ride through the streets.  That is our town!  Artsy and a little off the wall.


I just ADORE this image, barbee!!! You made my day!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> @barbee Here is a link to some magnets that I think would work for scarves. They aren't the ones I have (can't remember where I bought them) but these look just as good, and the price is right:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DCMZ836?psc=1
> You put one un the underside of your sweater or blouse, with the magnetized side facing OUT, and the second tucked inside the folds of the scarf, facing it, so the two magnets stick together but are hidden.
> Since this is a set of six, you can fasten your scarf at three different places (though I don't ever fasten my scarf at more than two places).
> Does this make sense?


Are you talking about the refrigerator magnets?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Are you talking about the refrigerator magnets?


Yes, I am. These looked particularly smooth... I think they wouldn't catch on the silk. Not positive, though, since I've not used them.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I am. These looked particularly smooth... I think they wouldn't catch on the silk. Not positive, though, since I've not used them.


Elaine/Izzy, I had a name tag on yesterday which had magnets; there were two very little magnets on one piece, and a strip on the other piece.  I believe the round ones are exactly the type magnets mentioned--they are very powerful!  I definitely will pursue the ones you mentioned, Elaine.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine/Izzy, I had a name tag on yesterday which had magnets; there were two very little magnets on one piece, and a strip on the other piece.  I believe the round ones are exactly the type magnets mentioned--they are very powerful!  I definitely will pursue the ones you mentioned, Elaine.


I hope they work out for you, barbee. Fingers crossed!


----------



## can_do_mom

Home sweet home! I'm all unpacked and the foot high pile of mail has been opened and sorted. Once the laundry is done, I'll be in good shape! Then I have lofty goals of getting a few mod shots of my European treasures for you.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Home sweet home! I'm all unpacked and the foot high pile of mail has been opened and sorted. Once the laundry is done, I'll be in good shape! Then I have lofty goals of getting a few mod shots of my European treasures for you.


Welcome back! It's been fun to follow you on IG. Can't wait to see which Hermès scarf you bought!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I hope they work out for you, barbee. Fingers crossed!


Thanks Barbee!


----------



## mrs moulds

Wow!
It's been a long time since I've viewed this thread!  So much has been going on in my life; some good, some not so good. However, it's so nice to see that everyone is well and love all of the topics and photos. Hopefully, I'll be able to contribute real soon.


----------



## barbee

OK, purchased 4 sale tops on line today--3 black and 1 royal blue. I must be crazy!  All on sale, if that means anything!  I do not think we will have much winter here, so no more sweater purchases. I bought a beautiful sweater end of season last winter, spending much more than I normally do for full price items, and did not get to wear it once!
I am back to obsessing on handbags, but I will NOT buy any!  Still only wore my YSL College  a few times.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> OK, purchased 4 sale tops on line today--3 black and 1 royal blue. I must be crazy!  All on sale, if that means anything!  I do not think we will have much winter here, so no more sweater purchases. I bought a beautiful sweater end of season last winter, spending much more than I normally do for full price items, and did not get to wear it once!
> I am back to obsessing on handbags, but I will NOT buy any!  Still only wore my YSL College  a few times.


I've been trying to stay away from sales, barbee... they are dangerous! The Hubster teases me that SALE is my favorite 4-letter word, and he's *right*!!! 
I'm might need to be good for the next number of months, too, because (*maybe*) I've bought a new bag. 
Shhhhh... don't tell!  It should be here next week, and then I'll decide if I like it enough to keep it. If I do, then all shall be "revealed."


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I've been trying to stay away from sales, barbee... they are dangerous! The Hubster teases me that SALE is my favorite 4-letter word, and he's *right*!!!
> I'm might need to be good for the next number of months, too, because (*maybe*) I've bought a new bag.
> Shhhhh... don't tell!  It should be here next week, and then I'll decide if I like it enough to keep it. If I do, then all shall be "revealed."


That is exciting, Elaine.  Fingers crossed it is the new bag of your dreams!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Wow!
> It's been a long time since I've viewed this thread!  So much has been going on in my life; some good, some not so good. However, it's so nice to see that everyone is well and love all of the topics and photos. Hopefully, I'll be able to contribute real soon.


Good to see you, Dearheart!
How's your gorgeous daughter, Cheyenne, doing? Don't stay away so long


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I've been trying to stay away from sales, barbee... they are dangerous! The Hubster teases me that SALE is my favorite 4-letter word, and he's *right*!!!
> I'm might need to be good for the next number of months, too, because (*maybe*) I've bought a new bag.
> Shhhhh... don't tell!  It should be here next week, and then I'll decide if I like it enough to keep it. If I do, then all shall be "revealed."


I've heard those famous last words before, Elaine


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Good to see you, Dearheart!
> How's your gorgeous daughter, Cheyenne, doing? Don't stay away so long



@skyqueen Hey, My Jewelry Mentor!  It's always a pleasure to hear from you!

Thank you for asking about Cheyenne. She just celebrated her 22nd birthday a week ago, in college, working and just maturing into a wonderful young woman. Now, if I could only get her to value the handbags that  I've given her Agggghhhh!   Now, since something's have started to settle down in my life, now have some time to enjoy TPF again.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I've heard those famous last words before, Elaine


True! Hopefully I've learned since then, skyqueen!


----------



## djfmn

Elaine I just saw a lot of Hermes scarves on Rue la la. Whenever I see Hermes scarves I think of you. Thought I would let you know not that I am enabling you[emoji6] but I know that you are fond of them.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Elaine I just saw a lot of Hermes scarves on Rue la la. Whenever I see Hermes scarves I think of you. Thought I would let you know not that I am enabling you[emoji6] but I know that you are fond of them.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


On my way!!! I'l let you know!!!! 

ETA: (Puff, puff) I'm baaaaack! Nothing very interesting, and the prices were too high considering which scarves they were selling. Thank you, though!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> @skyqueen Hey, My Jewelry Mentor!  It's always a pleasure to hear from you!
> 
> Thank you for asking about Cheyenne. She just celebrated her 22nd birthday a week ago, in college, working and just maturing into a wonderful young woman. Now, if I could only get her to value the handbags that  I've given her Agggghhhh!   Now, since something's have started to settle down in my life, now have some time to enjoy TPF again.


Glad to hear our darling Cheyenne is doing well...you must be so proud! She was/is such a good kid!!!
Don't forget we love jewelry on this thread, too!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Glad to hear our darling Cheyenne is doing well...you must be so proud! She was/is such a good kid!!!
> Don't forget we love jewelry on this thread, too!


That reminds me, skyqueen, have you gotten yourself any jewelry "treats" recently? It seems like forEVER since you've posted something bright & shiny!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I've been trying to stay away from sales, barbee... they are dangerous! The Hubster teases me that SALE is my favorite 4-letter word, and he's *right*!!!
> I'm might need to be good for the next number of months, too, because (*maybe*) I've bought a new bag.
> Shhhhh... don't tell!  It should be here next week, and then I'll decide if I like it enough to keep it. If I do, then all shall be "revealed."


Ooh, ooh! I want to see!


----------



## can_do_mom

I think I need a lesson on how to take a decent mod shot! 

I took my new LV scarf out for a spin yesterday. I went to Paris knowing I wanted an Hermes scarf and thinking I might find Louis Vuitton bag. Have I mentioned I have a hard time making up my mind? Well, I do. Since I was unsure about which bag to buy, I had all but decided I wouldn't be making an LV purchase. Then my daughter and I stopped in the LV store on Saint Germain and I saw this scarf on display. I tried it on and fell in love. They have it in a multitude of colors but this blush color was my favorite. 
It's actually two toned, but the colors are very similar. 

I asked my friend at LV back home if he thought I should clip off the LV label and told me some do, some don't. What do you ladies think? I was all set to snip the threads and remove, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3509807
> View attachment 3509791
> View attachment 3509788
> 
> I think I need a lesson on how to take a decent mod shot!
> 
> I took my new LV scarf out for a spin yesterday. I went to Paris knowing I wanted an Hermes scarf and thinking I might find Louis Vuitton bag. Have I mentioned I have a hard time making up my mind? Well, I do. Since I was unsure about which bag to buy, I had all but decided I wouldn't be making an LV purchase. Then my daughter and I stopped in the LV store on Saint Germain and I saw this scarf on display. I tried it on and fell in love. They have it in a multitude of colors but this blush color was my favorite.
> It's actually two toned, but the colors are very similar.
> 
> I asked my friend at LV back home if he thought I should clip off the LV label and told me some do, some don't. What do you ladies think? I was all set to snip the threads and remove, but now I'm not sure.


Your scarf is beautiful--you should really enjoy that color.  It looks so versatile! 
 As to the label, for me it would depend if it gets in the way.  When you style it, do you have to really work to have it hidden?  Then again, if you ever thought you wanted to sell it, having the label still attached would be better.  With the H scarf I just purchased, I will leave the label  attached. Knowing me, I would ruin the scarf trying to snip it.  I did remove labels from my Gucci scarves, and although pricey, they were on sale, so not quite as much as LV and H.All my cheap scarves have the labels snipped off, however. So for me, price is the main factor.  I will value Elaine's opinion on this one!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Ooh, ooh! I want to see!


So do I, C_D_M! 
I'll post photos when it arrives, IF (and this is a big "if"!) I decide to keep it. Until then, it's a secret... only my SA and DH know!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3509807
> View attachment 3509791
> View attachment 3509788
> 
> I think I need a lesson on how to take a decent mod shot!
> 
> I took my new LV scarf out for a spin yesterday. I went to Paris knowing I wanted an Hermes scarf and thinking I might find Louis Vuitton bag. Have I mentioned I have a hard time making up my mind? Well, I do. Since I was unsure about which bag to buy, I had all but decided I wouldn't be making an LV purchase. Then my daughter and I stopped in the LV store on Saint Germain and I saw this scarf on display. I tried it on and fell in love. They have it in a multitude of colors but this blush color was my favorite.
> It's actually two toned, but the colors are very similar.
> 
> I asked my friend at LV back home if he thought I should clip off the LV label and told me some do, some don't. What do you ladies think? I was all set to snip the threads and remove, but now I'm not sure.


It looks gorgeous on you, and I love the way you have it draped. It will be a perfect 3-season shawl.
As for the label, leave it on for the next year, until you know for sure that you don't want to sell it. This way, if you find that you never wear it, you'll have a "nearly new" high-end shawl that you can consign, and it has a higher value with the label on it. Just fold it so that the label is inside the folds. It's not an annoyingly large label, so I'm sure it won't get it your way. If you've worn it a ton in the next 12 months, then go ahead and gently snip the label with little manicure or embroidery scissors... by that time the shawl will be "broken in" and you wouldn't want to sell it since it would clearly be a favorite piece in your wardrobe.
P.S. I doubt you'll want to let it go... it suits you perfectly!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3509807
> View attachment 3509791
> View attachment 3509788
> 
> I think I need a lesson on how to take a decent mod shot!
> 
> I took my new LV scarf out for a spin yesterday. I went to Paris knowing I wanted an Hermes scarf and thinking I might find Louis Vuitton bag. Have I mentioned I have a hard time making up my mind? Well, I do. Since I was unsure about which bag to buy, I had all but decided I wouldn't be making an LV purchase. Then my daughter and I stopped in the LV store on Saint Germain and I saw this scarf on display. I tried it on and fell in love. They have it in a multitude of colors but this blush color was my favorite.
> It's actually two toned, but the colors are very similar.
> 
> I asked my friend at LV back home if he thought I should clip off the LV label and told me some do, some don't. What do you ladies think? I was all set to snip the threads and remove, but now I'm not sure.



Absolutely beautiful   I have it in anthracite and a limited one in blue, pink, brown and black.
You'll love it ... btw I haven't remove the tag...


----------



## Izzy48

A surprise from a friend from med school which I haven't seen in forever. Sometimes you can miss seeing people for years and when you see them again it is like we have never been separated. We met at the Mulberry store in Virginia and these were waiting for me. She did some serious damage! The clothes are beautiful and I bought a lovely scarf. The Mulberry store was our first stop but not the last. I bought nothing but the scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> A surprise from a friend from med school which I haven't seen in forever. Sometimes you can miss seeing people for years and when you see them again it is like we have never been separated. We met at the Mulberry store in Virginia and these were waiting for me. She did some serious damage! The clothes are beautiful and I bought a lovely scarf. The Mulberry store was our first stop but not the last. I bought nothing but the scarf.


Those are just beautiful, Izzy! And congratulations on the Mulberry scarf. I have one of their scarves, bought on sale last year, and it's super soft & cozy. Enjoy your time with your friend... so glad you were able to pick up where you left off!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Those are just beautiful, Izzy! And congratulations on the Mulberry scarf. I have one of their scarves, bought on sale last year, and it's super soft & cozy. Enjoy your time with your friend... so glad you were able to pick up where you left off!



Thanks Elaine. I had to take the last flight out of DC last night to Knoxville. Our son't 13 year old dog became critically ill suddenly so Will was terribly worried and upset.  Thinking we were headed for an unpleasant situation,  I flew home to help him. We are trying to see if he can recover and can only hope for the best. I am keeping him today to monitor him while my son works.  He's a rescue dog and my son has given him a good life but letting go is always hard. 

This is the scarf but I don't have it yet.

http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/scarves-hats-search/check-monogram-square-dark-red-jacquard#

It is the color we were searching for me in Hermes so I was happy. I did order the long twill in red and my garden scarf has not arrived yet nor has the twill. Thinking about returning the twilly with the Mulberry scarf but they are so different I may can use both. I did keep my commitment about buying no clothes, jewelry or bags!


----------



## oreo713

Hi ladies.....just been lurking in here lately as I really have nothing interesting going on, enjoying looking at all your purchases and pictures.  Thanks for sharing and putting a smile on my face.  BTW...has anyone heard from Meg?  I haven't seen her here for weeks.....hope all is ok.


----------



## Mayfly285

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3509807
> View attachment 3509791
> View attachment 3509788
> 
> I think I need a lesson on how to take a decent mod shot!
> 
> I took my new LV scarf out for a spin yesterday. I went to Paris knowing I wanted an Hermes scarf and thinking I might find Louis Vuitton bag. Have I mentioned I have a hard time making up my mind? Well, I do. Since I was unsure about which bag to buy, I had all but decided I wouldn't be making an LV purchase. Then my daughter and I stopped in the LV store on Saint Germain and I saw this scarf on display. I tried it on and fell in love. They have it in a multitude of colors but this blush color was my favorite.
> It's actually two toned, but the colors are very similar.
> 
> I asked my friend at LV back home if he thought I should clip off the LV label and told me some do, some don't. What do you ladies think? I was all set to snip the threads and remove, but now I'm not sure.



Fabulous photos and scarf, cdm; I love the size, colour and drape of it ... [emoji7]
I have only recently started removing labels - but only where they are horribly visible. I feel they're a part of the whole package, so I'm loathe to remove them.
I think it's a personal thing; if you don't like seeing them, and aren't planning to resell them, then a judicial snip won't hurt! [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> That reminds me, skyqueen, have you gotten yourself any jewelry "treats" recently? It seems like forEVER since you've posted something bright & shiny!


Nothing new, Elaine...in fact thinking of selling some of the jewelry I never wear.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3509807
> View attachment 3509791
> View attachment 3509788
> 
> I think I need a lesson on how to take a decent mod shot!
> 
> I took my new LV scarf out for a spin yesterday. I went to Paris knowing I wanted an Hermes scarf and thinking I might find Louis Vuitton bag. Have I mentioned I have a hard time making up my mind? Well, I do. Since I was unsure about which bag to buy, I had all but decided I wouldn't be making an LV purchase. Then my daughter and I stopped in the LV store on Saint Germain and I saw this scarf on display. I tried it on and fell in love. They have it in a multitude of colors but this blush color was my favorite.
> It's actually two toned, but the colors are very similar.
> 
> I asked my friend at LV back home if he thought I should clip off the LV label and told me some do, some don't. What do you ladies think? I was all set to snip the threads and remove, but now I'm not sure.


The color looks terrific on you...enjoy!
Personally...I wouldn't remove the tag!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine. I had to take the last flight out of DC last night to Knoxville. Our son't 13 year old dog became critically ill suddenly so Will was terribly worried and upset.  Thinking we were headed for an unpleasant situation,  I flew home to help him. We are trying to see if he can recover and can only hope for the best. I am keeping him today to monitor him while my son works.  He's a rescue dog and my son has given him a good life but letting go is always hard.
> 
> This is the scarf but I don't have it yet.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/scarves-hats-search/check-monogram-square-dark-red-jacquard#
> 
> It is the color we were searching for me in Hermes so I was happy. I did order the long twill in red and my garden scarf has not arrived yet nor has the twill. Thinking about returning the twilly with the Mulberry scarf but they are so different I may can use both. I did keep my commitment about buying no clothes, jewelry or bags!


Sending prayers for Duke...hopefully he'll rebound 
Love the scarf...same size as Hermes. That color will look wonderful on you!
Modeling pics, please!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine. I had to take the last flight out of DC last night to Knoxville. Our son't 13 year old dog became critically ill suddenly so Will was terribly worried and upset.  Thinking we were headed for an unpleasant situation,  I flew home to help him. We are trying to see if he can recover and can only hope for the best. I am keeping him today to monitor him while my son works.  He's a rescue dog and my son has given him a good life but letting go is always hard.
> 
> This is the scarf but I don't have it yet.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/scarves-hats-search/check-monogram-square-dark-red-jacquard#
> 
> It is the color we were searching for me in Hermes so I was happy. I did order the long twill in red and my garden scarf has not arrived yet nor has the twill. Thinking about returning the twilly with the Mulberry scarf but they are so different I may can use both. I did keep my commitment about buying no clothes, jewelry or bags!


Oh, noooo... so sorry to hear about your son's dog! I hope things turn out okay.

On a happier topic, the Mulberry scarf is *gorgeous*! A wonderful shade of red, and IMO much nicer than the comparable Hermès scarves. It looks like a nice, tight weave and is sure to keep you warm on chilly winter days. I think this is very different from the Twilly, but you'll have to see what you think when that arrives. The Twilly is all silk, right? Whereas this one is a wool/silk blend, and therefore a bit heavier.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Nothing new, Elaine...in fact thinking of selling some of the jewelry I never wear.


Will your jeweler let you sell back to him? Or would you go the consignment route? I cleared out a bunch of costume jewelry over the summer, and it was a big relief. Things I bought a few years ago when I was on those large doses of Prednisone and was "stress shopping." It wasn't worth anything, so I just donated it to our local American Cancer Society thrift shop. A win-win for everyone! Now I mostly have good pieces in my jewelry box, and it feels good to have de-cluttered.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Nothing new, Elaine...in fact thinking of selling some of the jewelry I never wear.


Me too..I just sold a Barry Kieselstein-Cord belt to a wonderful ebayer.  She was so sweet.  I'm trying to save some $ up as my DH is going through some bad medical stuff, and.....well, you never know.  Medical insurance doesn't cover anywhere near what may be needed and necessary.  I don't wear much of my jewelry anymore and it pains me to look at it sitting in the safe.  I will let my daughter and grandson and granddaughter pick out what they would like to keep....but the rest will probably go.... sooner or later.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Sending prayers for Duke...hopefully he'll rebound
> Love the scarf...same size as Hermes. That color will look wonderful on you!
> Modeling pics, please!


Ditto from me too......I wish Duke well.


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Jewelry...now you ladies are especially speaking my language! I just bought my second Chanel bag, GST, so excited to receive, and my next project is my ring, I must take a break from the handbags before it gets too out of hand [emoji164][emoji7][emoji6]. My next project is my ring. I tend to wear only good jewelry. Pic is my norm. And I add on somewhat for special occasions. Every few years I get setting envy and re-do. I happen to love my current setting. But hate the profile of the head. Please see pix. Sorry for dirty stone... I am thinking thicker/"wider"/prettier shank (no halo- like to keep it classic). But goal is to let the center stone "pop" more and prettier side view. Don't want to spend too much due to above mentioned pocketbooks. LOL Ideas from all of you ladies with beautiful taste?? [emoji183]


----------



## oreo713

Karihope said:


> Jewelry...now you ladies are especially speaking my language! I just bought my second Chanel bag, GST, so excited to receive, and my next project is my ring, I must take a break from the handbags before it gets too out of hand [emoji164][emoji7][emoji6]. My next project is my ring. I tend to wear only good jewelry. Pic is my norm. And I add on somewhat for special occasions. Every few years I get setting envy and re-do. I happen to love my current setting. But hate the profile of the head. Please see pix. Sorry for dirty stone... I am thinking thicker/"wider"/prettier shank (no halo- like to keep it classic). But goal is to let the center stone "pop" more and prettier side view. Don't want to spend too much due to above mentioned pocketbooks. LOL Ideas from all of you ladies with beautiful taste?? [emoji183]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510964
> View attachment 3510967
> View attachment 3510969


I don't know Kari.....I really like it as it is....it's STUNNING!!!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

PS thinking of asking my jeweler to get me this head. This was my previous setting. How do u think head/prongs would look with my current setting?


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine. I had to take the last flight out of DC last night to Knoxville. Our son't 13 year old dog became critically ill suddenly so Will was terribly worried and upset.  Thinking we were headed for an unpleasant situation,  I flew home to help him. We are trying to see if he can recover and can only hope for the best. I am keeping him today to monitor him while my son works.  He's a rescue dog and my son has given him a good life but letting go is always hard.
> 
> This is the scarf but I don't have it yet.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/scarves-hats-search/check-monogram-square-dark-red-jacquard#
> 
> It is the color we were searching for me in Hermes so I was happy. I did order the long twill in red and my garden scarf has not arrived yet nor has the twill. Thinking about returning the twilly with the Mulberry scarf but they are so different I may can use both. I did keep my commitment about buying no clothes, jewelry or bags!



I'm sorry to hear Izzy. Yes, letting go is always hard.....


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine. I had to take the last flight out of DC last night to Knoxville. Our son't 13 year old dog became critically ill suddenly so Will was terribly worried and upset.  Thinking we were headed for an unpleasant situation,  I flew home to help him. We are trying to see if he can recover and can only hope for the best. I am keeping him today to monitor him while my son works.  He's a rescue dog and my son has given him a good life but letting go is always hard.




So sorry to hear, we lost our much beloved dog after 17 years last year. I had her before my husband and kids. Not a day goes by that I don't think of her


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> PS thinking of asking my jeweler to get me this head. This was my previous setting. How do u think head/prongs would look with my current setting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510977



I love this setting. It looks very much like mine...


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> View attachment 3510977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS thinking of asking my jeweler to get me this head. This was my previous setting. How do u think head/prongs would look with my current setting?



Mine is small compared to yours


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine. I had to take the last flight out of DC last night to Knoxville. Our son't 13 year old dog became critically ill suddenly so Will was terribly worried and upset.  Thinking we were headed for an unpleasant situation,  I flew home to help him. We are trying to see if he can recover and can only hope for the best. I am keeping him today to monitor him while my son works.  He's a rescue dog and my son has given him a good life but letting go is always hard.
> 
> This is the scarf but I don't have it yet.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/scarves-hats-search/check-monogram-square-dark-red-jacquard#
> 
> It is the color we were searching for me in Hermes so I was happy. I did order the long twill in red and my garden scarf has not arrived yet nor has the twill. Thinking about returning the twilly with the Mulberry scarf but they are so different I may can use both. I did keep my commitment about buying no clothes, jewelry or bags!


I'm sorry about your son's dog, Izzy. I hope he can recover. My, there have been a lot of dog losses and struggles in this group lately. 

The Mulberry scarf is gorgeous. I love the color.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I love this setting. It looks very much like mine...
> 
> View attachment 3511012


It's beautiful Cilifene!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Mine is small compared to yours


What size are we talking about. ladies?  They both seem quite "hefty" in the pics.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> What size are we talking about. ladies?  They both seem quite "hefty" in the pics.



Mine is 1 ct.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I'm sorry about your son's dog, Izzy. I hope he can recover. My, there have been a lot of dog losses and struggles in this group lately.
> 
> The Mulberry scarf is gorgeous. I love the color.


That is so unfortunately true Can-do.  I am still having a difficult time dealing with the loss of my Oreo.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> It's beautiful Cilifene!!



Thanks dear.....


----------



## oreo713

T


Cilifene said:


> Mine is 1 ct.


It looks beautiful....and larger in the setting that you posted.  Not that larger is always better...and I am talking about diamonds here.....lol


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Cilifene said:


> I love this setting. It looks very much like mine...
> 
> View attachment 3511012


 
Beauty!! Your stone looks like it's floating!


----------



## Cilifene

A few more pics...


----------



## oreo713

My diamonds always look small, I guess it's partially due to the fact that I wear a size 8-1/2 ring.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> A few more pics...
> 
> View attachment 3511021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511023


gorgeous


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene, your ring is truly lovely, classic and just gorgeous. Wear and enjoy!

Thanks to all for your many kind comments about Duke. We have had a long day and there is no progress so far. His IV antibiotics should kick in by tomorrow and if not we are in real trouble. Duke has been so healthy he has a good immune system to fight with. Thanks again for thinking of us. My son is having a hard time seeing him so sick and for that matter so am I but all we can do is provide everything we can so he has a chance. Luckily we live in an area where veterinary care is progressive.


----------



## Wonderwoman36

oreo713 said:


> What size are we talking about. ladies?  They both seem quite "hefty" in the pics.



3.2...hangs head in shame. Not my first stone but probably my last [emoji56].


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> T
> 
> It looks beautiful....and larger in the setting that you posted.  Not that larger is always better...and I am talking about diamonds here.....lol



Lol   Thanks, I do love the setting a lot.....


----------



## Cilifene

Karihope said:


> Beauty!! Your stone looks like it's floating!



Thanks dear! I feel it's floating too....love it..


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Cilifene said:


> A few more pics...
> 
> View attachment 3511021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511023



That's what I mean, yours is very beautiful from all angles. I think mine only looks nice from the top. I did love that setting but got itchy for something new. Hmmm maybe I go back. LOL. Even had a spacer made. But that one felt like too much metal due to the thickness. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3511039


----------



## oreo713

I had my diamond from my first marriage reset approximately 30 years ago into an every day ring.   I think my granddaughter called dibs on it....lol


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, your ring is truly lovely, classic and just gorgeous. Wear and enjoy!
> 
> Thanks to all for your many kind comments about Duke. We have had a long day and there is no progress so far. His IV antibiotics should kick in by tomorrow and if not we are in real trouble. Duke has been so healthy he has a good immune system to fight with. Thanks again for thinking of us. My son is having a hard time seeing him so sick and for that matter so am I but all we can do is provide everything we can so he has a chance. Luckily we live in an area where veterinary care is progressive.



Thanks dearest!   hugs to you and your son ...


----------



## oreo713

Karihope said:


> That's what I mean, yours is very beautiful from all angles. I think mine only looks nice from the top. I did love that setting but got itchy for something new. Hmmm maybe I go back. LOL. Even had a spacer made. But that one felt like too much metal due to the thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511039


I think yours looks beautiful from all angles.....but you have to be happy with it.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3511034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my diamond from my first marriage reset approximately 30 years ago into an every day ring.   I think my granddaughter called dibs on it....lol



Love it...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Love it...


thanks....it's quite different.  I've gotten many compliments over the years about it's uniqueness (if that's a word).  I love it because I can wear it every day and I don't have to worry about the diamond falling out due to loose prongs.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3509807
> View attachment 3509791
> View attachment 3509788
> 
> I think I need a lesson on how to take a decent mod shot!
> 
> I took my new LV scarf out for a spin yesterday. I went to Paris knowing I wanted an Hermes scarf and thinking I might find Louis Vuitton bag. Have I mentioned I have a hard time making up my mind? Well, I do. Since I was unsure about which bag to buy, I had all but decided I wouldn't be making an LV purchase. Then my daughter and I stopped in the LV store on Saint Germain and I saw this scarf on display. I tried it on and fell in love. They have it in a multitude of colors but this blush color was my favorite.
> It's actually two toned, but the colors are very similar.
> 
> I asked my friend at LV back home if he thought I should clip off the LV label and told me some do, some don't. What do you ladies think? I was all set to snip the threads and remove, but now I'm not sure.


Your scarf is gorgeous. I absolutely love it. Not sure about the label question. Personally I never remove labels. I have a number of Burberry scarves and work around the label.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Your scarf is gorgeous. I absolutely love it. Not sure about the label question. Personally I never remove labels. I have a number of Burberry scarves and work around the label.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


Aw, thanks djfmn! I always leave my Burberry labels alone, too. But this one is a bit bigger. Anyway, it's staying put for now.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Mine is small compared to yours
> 
> View attachment 3511016


Cilifene, pretty mid shot of your ring! What nail polish are you wearing? I really like it. I'm taking our neighbor girl for a manicure next week as a reward for stopping biting her nails. Anyway, believe it or not, I have never had a manicure. But I told her if she quit biting her nails I'd take us both out for a manicure. That color looks perfect for me!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3511034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my diamond from my first marriage reset approximately 30 years ago into an every day ring.   I think my granddaughter called dibs on it....lol


Sweet photo, oreo! Love the way you had the diamond set... it's a great looking ring.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Cilifene, pretty mid shot of your ring! What nail polish are you wearing? I really like it. I'm taking our neighbor girl for a manicure next week as a reward for stopping biting her nails. Anyway, believe it or not, I have never had a manicure. But I told her if she quit biting her nails I'd take us both out for a manicure. That color looks perfect for me!



Thank you cdm! So kind of you to take her to a manicure. You know cdm, I have never had a manicure either lol. I can't wear nail polish at work, so I don't use it that often. 
It's from Essie, its old, so don't know if the color is still around - its called 13 Mademoiselle.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Sweet photo, oreo! Love the way you had the diamond set... it's a great looking ring.


Thanks Elaine...It looks better in real life....I'll see if I can get a better shot of it.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thank you cdm! So kind of you to take her to a manicure. You know cdm, I have never had a manicure either lol. I can't wear nail polish at work, so I don't use it that often.
> It's from Essie, its old, so don't know if the color is still around - its called 13 Mademoiselle.
> 
> View attachment 3511655
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511656


Yes Cilifene.....Essie still makes Madamoiselle.  It's a great neutral color.  Another two really nice ones that Essie has been making forever is Waltz and Ballet Slipper. They're both sheer colors.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Will your jeweler let you sell back to him? Or would you go the consignment route? I cleared out a bunch of costume jewelry over the summer, and it was a big relief. Things I bought a few years ago when I was on those large doses of Prednisone and was "stress shopping." It wasn't worth anything, so I just donated it to our local American Cancer Society thrift shop. A win-win for everyone! Now I mostly have good pieces in my jewelry box, and it feels good to have de-cluttered.


I had a high end jeweler, I know, come to my house and pick things she wanted. We'll see..................


----------



## skyqueen

Karihope said:


> Jewelry...now you ladies are especially speaking my language! I just bought my second Chanel bag, GST, so excited to receive, and my next project is my ring, I must take a break from the handbags before it gets too out of hand [emoji164][emoji7][emoji6]. My next project is my ring. I tend to wear only good jewelry. Pic is my norm. And I add on somewhat for special occasions. Every few years I get setting envy and re-do. I happen to love my current setting. But hate the profile of the head. Please see pix. Sorry for dirty stone... I am thinking thicker/"wider"/prettier shank (no halo- like to keep it classic). But goal is to let the center stone "pop" more and prettier side view. Don't want to spend too much due to above mentioned pocketbooks. LOL Ideas from all of you ladies with beautiful taste?? [emoji183]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510998
> View attachment 3511000
> View attachment 3511001
> View attachment 3511000


Don't change it!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3511034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my diamond from my first marriage reset approximately 30 years ago into an every day ring.   I think my granddaughter called dibs on it....lol


Love it!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Yes Cilifene.....Essie still makes Madamoiselle.  It's a great neutral color.  Another two really nice ones that Essie has been making forever is Waltz and Ballet Slipper. They're both sheer colors.


I never wear color and use both Madamoiselle and Ballet Slipper...BS is more pink, good color if your nails are a bit yellow.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Love it!


thanks Sky!   I wear it just about every day.  I have a "traditional" diamond engagement ring set with my grandma's diamond. but I'm always scared of knocking it out of the setting.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I had a high end jeweler, I know, come to my house and pick things she wanted. We'll see..................


All of your jewelry that you've shown here is gorgeous.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I never wear color and use both Madamoiselle and Ballet Slipper...BS is more pink, good color if your nails are a bit yellow.


Lately I've been only wearing Waltz...it's actually sheer white....looks very natural when I only have one coat put on.   My manicurist always argues with me.  For the past 15 years, I've be predominantly wearing OPI Pompeii Purple.  I still love it, but I guess the Waltz is easier to maintain (doesn't show chips).


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Lately I've been only wearing Waltz...it's actually sheer white....looks very natural when I only have one coat put on.   My manicurist always argues with me.  For the past 15 years, I've be predominantly wearing OPI Pompeii Purple.  I still love it, but I guess the Waltz is easier to maintain (doesn't show chips).


I wear Pompeii Purple on my toes...small world!
BTW, how are you feeling?


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I wear Pompeii Purple on my toes...small world!
> BTW, how are you feeling?


I am wearing it on my toes now also!  We're toesie twins...lol  Feeling ok physically...feh emotionally.
Thank you for caring...


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I am wearing it on my toes now also!  We're toesie twins...lol  Feeling ok physically...feh emotionally.
> Thank you for caring...


You have a full plate with your husband...just make sure to take care of yourself


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I am wearing it on my toes now also!  We're toesie twins...lol  Feeling ok physically...feh emotionally.
> Thank you for caring...


I'm so sorry, oreo. Sending you a and concern, dear.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> You have a full plate with your husband...just make sure to take care of yourself


Thanks Sky...I'm trying my best.  He's not an easy "patient-to-be".   And, to boot, Oreo (my late pooch) isn't there any more as a buffer


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry, oreo. Sending you a and concern, dear.


Thank Elaine...I'm trying to keep as busy as I can.  I feel so drained.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thank Elaine...I'm trying to keep as busy as I can.  I feel so drained.


Are you able to take some down-time for yourself? A walk? A manicure? A massage?.??


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Are you able to take some down-time for yourself? A walk? A manicure? A massage?.??


 A walk...yes, but it's a bit depressing going for a long walk without the dog.   I haven't gotten past that yet, (and don't think I'll bbe able to for a long time).   Manicure...yes, I make sure I get my nails done religiously every other Wednesday (sometimes Thursday depending on Dr. appts.  A massage....I have a gift certificate from 5 years ago to The Red Door, Elizabeth Arden, but I don't like to take the ferry into the city.
I try to do some calligraphy and artwork when I'm having some "quiet time"


----------



## oreo713

Elaine..I left you a  message.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine..I left you a  message.


And I just replied to it!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I never wear color and use both Madamoiselle and Ballet Slipper...BS is more pink, good color if your nails are a bit yellow.



I'll take a look at Ballet Slippers ...


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I am wearing it on my toes now also!  We're toesie twins...lol  Feeling ok physically...feh emotionally.
> Thank you for caring...



Hugs from me dear ...


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> A walk...yes, but it's a bit depressing going for a long walk without the dog.   I haven't gotten past that yet, (and don't think I'll bbe able to for a long time).   Manicure...yes, I make sure I get my nails done religiously every other Wednesday (sometimes Thursday depending on Dr. appts.  A massage....I have a gift certificate from 5 years ago to The Red Door, Elizabeth Arden, but I don't like to take the ferry into the city.
> I try to do some calligraphy and artwork when I'm having some "quiet time"


Oh Oreo, I am sorry about your lonely walks. It would be hard to motivate myself to walk on my own. Do you have a friend that would walk with you?


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oh Oreo, I am sorry about your lonely walks. It would be hard to motivate myself to walk on my own. Do you have a friend that would walk with you?


Not really. I am going to have to do this alone.


----------



## skyqueen

I am working the polls today from 1:30-8:00 pm. We had early voting last week and it was very successful. Hopefully, not a madhouse today!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Not really. I am going to have to do this alone.


----------



## can_do_mom

Speaking of dogs... Theodore and I had an exciting morning. We have a large shop on our property that has an upper level that I use for storage. (Hubby gets the lower level for all his vehicles, tractors and "toys"). I put battery-lit candles in our windows every fall when daylight savings goes into effect. They help brighten our home and my mood when the days are short and the nights are long. 

Anyway, while I was up grabbing the box of candles, I hear him yelping and barking like crazy! He runs upstairs and he's got blood all over him. This dog, God bless him, literally has a nose for trouble.  Turns out dh had left the shop doors up a little overnight and a cat was in there. Theodore lost that battle. We live in the country and have a problem with mice in the shop and so dh is hoping the cat will visit every so often and catch some of the rodents. We'll see. Meanwhile, Ted got his third bath in the last week and I inspected the injuries. I think it was just his ear and he has his rabies shot so hopefully we're good. Oh, that dog!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Speaking of dogs... Theodore and I had an exciting morning. We have a large shop on our property that has an upper level that I use for storage. (Hubby gets the lower level for all his vehicles, tractors and "toys"). I put battery-lit candles in our windows every fall when daylight savings goes into effect. They help brighten our home and my mood when the days are short and the nights are long.
> 
> Anyway, while I was up grabbing the box of candles, I hear him yelping and barking like crazy! He runs upstairs and he's got blood all over him. This dog, God bless him, literally has a nose for trouble.  Turns out dh had left the shop doors up a little overnight and a cat was in there. Theodore lost that battle. We live in the country and have a problem with mice in the shop and so dh is hoping the cat will visit every so often and catch some of the rodents. We'll see. Meanwhile, Ted got his third bath in the last week and I inspected the injuries. I think it was just his ear and he has his rabies shot so hopefully we're good. Oh, that dog!


Oh, dear! Quite the adventure! When I was reading the first part of your story, and my eyes skipped to the word "mouse," I first though you were going to write that he caught his nose in a mouse trap!!!  
Do you think the cat belongs to neighbors, or is it a feral cat? I wouldn't like the idea of a wild cat coming into the shop, but a domesticated cat would be a good solution to the mouse problem. When we lived in Salt Lake City, we had a cabin in the mountains (in addition to our house) and we put out mouse traps every night on the nights when we stayed up there. In the middle of the night we'd hear them go "SNAP!!!" and it was always The Hubster's job to clear away the evidence before I came into the room where the trap had been. I'm not particularly fussy, but the idea of a mousie in a trap... brrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Not really. I am going to have to do this alone.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I am working the polls today from 1:30-8:00 pm. We had early voting last week and it was very successful. Hopefully, not a madhouse today!


Good for you, for volunteering your time. We voted this morning... I got dolled up in red, white, and blue with one of my H bandanas as an accent. There were a lot of people at the polling location, but no line. Fortunately the weather is good today, so hopefully we'll get a good turnout. We have some very important propositions on the ballot, so a high turnout is important.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear! Quite the adventure! When I was reading the first part of your story, and my eyes skipped to the word "mouse," I first though you were going to write that he caught his nose in a mouse trap!!!
> Do you think the cat belongs to neighbors, or is it a feral cat? I wouldn't like the idea of a wild cat coming into the shop, but a domesticated cat would be a good solution to the mouse problem. When we lived in Salt Lake City, we had a cabin in the mountains (in addition to our house) and we put out mouse traps every night on the nights when we stayed up there. In the middle of the night we'd hear them go "SNAP!!!" and it was always The Hubster's job to clear away the evidence before I came into the room where the trap had been. I'm not particularly fussy, but the idea of a mousie in a trap... brrrrrrrrrrrrr!


I will hook on this story!  We have a timeshare in New Orleans, and years ago, we set our belongings in the bedroom, and I saw a mouse/rat? on sticky paper in the corner.  I yelled to my husband, who promptly flushed both rodent and sticky paper down the toilet.  Of course the toilet then was stopped up.  Now, in the present, no more sticky paper.  But, two years ago, the husband was out with the son, and I was on a break from shopping, eating some lunch, and saw a movement out of the corner of my eye.  Another mouse, which was not caught while we were there. I suppose they are just part of our life!  Much better than snakes(in my opinion, anyway.)


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Good for you, for volunteering your time. We voted this morning... I got dolled up in red, white, and blue with one of my H bandanas as an accent. There were a lot of people at the polling location, but no line. Fortunately the weather is good today, so hopefully we'll get a good turnout. We have some very important propositions on the ballot, so a high turnout is important.
> View attachment 3515831


Hope all goes well Skyqueen! Red, white and blue Elaine! I voted as well and the turn out good and we had record voters in early voting!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Hope all goes well Skyqueen! Red, white and blue Elaine! I voted as well and the turn out good and we had record voters in early voting!


I always get choked up on Election Day. It gives me a thrill to be living in a democracy... so many around the world don't have the privilege of being able to cast ballots in a ********ic process and/or feel that they can safely and respectfully disagree with their neighbors without fear of retribution. 

Standing in line in front of me was a gentleman with braces on both legs. We began talking and he told me he was a vet, so of course I thanked him for his service. He told me he had served in the "forgotten war." He didn't look old enough to be a Korean veteran, and I guess I must have looked puzzled, so he clarified: Desert Storm. DH and I assured him that we had certainly *NOT* forgotten Operation Desert Storm, and we each shook his hand and once again thanked him.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I always get choked up on Election Day. It gives me a thrill to be living in a democracy... so many around the world don't have the privilege of being able to cast ballots in a ********ic process and/or feel that they can safely and respectfully disagree with their neighbors without fear of retribution.
> 
> Standing in line in front of me was a gentleman with braces on both legs. We began talking and he told me he was a vet, so of course I thanked him for his service. He told me he had served in the "forgotten war." He didn't look old enough to be a Korean veteran, and I guess I must have looked puzzled, so he clarified: Desert Storm. DH and I assured him that we had certainly *NOT* forgotten Operation Desert Storm, and we each shook his hand and once again thanked him.


It is a privilege to vote and I certainly like you appreciate the choices we have in our country. I am thankful you were there to thank the veteran  because without men and women like them we would never have maintained the many privileges and the freedom we have. We have so many problems in our country but I love America with all my heart.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> It is a privilege to vote and I certainly like you appreciate the choices we have in our country. I am thankful you were there to thank the veteran  because without men and women like them we would never have maintained the many privileges and the freedom we have. We have so many problems in our country but I love America with all my heart.


Izzy, this is what I tell my family. America may have its problems but I love her with all my heart, too, and wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Good for you, for volunteering your time. We voted this morning... I got dolled up in red, white, and blue with one of my H bandanas as an accent. There were a lot of people at the polling location, but no line. Fortunately the weather is good today, so hopefully we'll get a good turnout. We have some very important propositions on the ballot, so a high turnout is important.
> View attachment 3515831


Wonderful, Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> It is a privilege to vote and I certainly like you appreciate the choices we have in our country. I am thankful you were there to thank the veteran  because without men and women like them we would never have maintained the many privileges and the freedom we have. We have so many problems in our country but I love America with all my heart.


A privilege indeed, Izzy!!! God bless America! [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> A privilege indeed, Izzy!!! God bless America! [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]


Yes, God bless our country!


----------



## Trudysmom

Wearing red, white and blue this week.


----------



## Cilifene

Trudysmom said:


> Wearing red, white and blue this week.



Lovely ....


----------



## ElainePG

Trudysmom said:


> Wearing red, white and blue this week.


Hi, trades! It's so nice to see you here! I wore red, white, and blue yesterday to go vote.  I'll wear it again on Friday, in honor of Veteran's Day.


----------



## Izzy48

Trudysmom said:


> Wearing red, white and blue this week.


Looking great and nice to see you back.


----------



## ElainePG

I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!


----------



## hockeymama

I love that bag!!! Was considering it myself but got "distracted." Enjoy it!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449


Elaine, your new bag looks beautiful on you.  It is the perfect size, and a great color. I know you are excited!  You WILL love carrying it, based on what I see!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449



Elaine, it is absolutely beautiful on you!  Great color combination for you  Congratulations dear 
You'll love the empreinte leather ...


----------



## Izzy48

What an absolutely gorgeous bag! You look wonderful with it so wear it knowing you look great! The bag is no slouch either. Excellent choice, Elaine!


----------



## Trudysmom

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Red, white and blue again today. Raspberry Florentine Buckley.


----------



## ElainePG

hockeymama said:


> I love that bag!!! Was considering it myself but got "distracted." Enjoy it!





barbee said:


> Elaine, your new bag looks beautiful on you.  It is the perfect size, and a great color. I know you are excited!  You WILL love carrying it, based on what I see!





Cilifene said:


> Elaine, it is absolutely beautiful on you!  Great color combination for you  Congratulations dear
> You'll love the empreinte leather ...





Izzy48 said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous bag! You look wonderful with it so wear it knowing you look great! The bag is no slouch either. Excellent choice, Elaine!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag!


Thank you all so much!  I'm totally thrilled with the bag; now I'm trying to decide if I can bear to put it away in its box for another 6 weeks or whether I should get a "head start" and carry it now. It might depend on the weather, as it may rain next week and I'm nervous about carrying emreinte leather in the rain!


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449


Gorgeous Elaine. Perfect bag looks wonderful in your modshot[emoji2]

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449


It's gorgeous, Elaine!    Wear it in the best of health!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you all so much!  I'm totally thrilled with the bag; now I'm trying to decide if I can bear to put it away in its box for another 6 weeks or whether I should get a "head start" and carry it now. It might depend on the weather, as it may rain next week and I'm nervous about carrying emreinte leather in the rain!



No worry with rain and empreinte Elaine..


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you all so much!  I'm totally thrilled with the bag; now I'm trying to decide if I can bear to put it away in its box for another 6 weeks or whether I should get a "head start" and carry it now. It might depend on the weather, as it may rain next week and* I'm nervous about carrying emreinte leather in the rain*!



No problem in rain dear  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-re-empreinte-leather.865226/#post-26636255


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you all so much!  I'm totally thrilled with the bag; now I'm trying to decide if I can bear to put it away in its box for another 6 weeks or whether I should get a "head start" and carry it now. It might depend on the weather, as it may rain next week and I'm nervous about carrying emreinte leather in the rain!



Btw, taurillon leather on Sofia Coppola, Capucines and Soft lockit, is very sturdy too.
I used my SC at work, and you know I ride my bike all day at work and living in Denmark it sure got some rain  and didn't have one spot when I sold it.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous Elaine. Perfect bag looks wonderful in your modshot[emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you, djfmn! I'm super happy with it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> No problem in rain dear  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-re-empreinte-leather.865226/#post-26636255


Thank you for the link, cilifene! Very reassuring. So there's no need to treat the leather with Collonil spray? Or do you think I should?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> It's gorgeous, Elaine!    Wear it in the best of health!!


Thank you, dear oreo!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449


Elaine, your new bag is gorgeous! Happy Birthday to you! I agree that it is just the right size and that red contrast looks marvelous!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, your new bag is gorgeous! Happy Birthday to you! I agree that it is just the right size and that red contrast looks marvelous!


Thank you, C_D_M! The more time I spend with it, the more I love it. I'm now 95% sure I'll keep it! 
BTW, have you ever shown us what you bought at the FSH Hermès shop when you were in Paris? C'mon, girlfriend... 'fess up!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the link, cilifene! Very reassuring. So there's no need to treat the leather with Collonil spray? Or do you think I should?



No Collonil Elaine


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, C_D_M! The more time I spend with it, the more I love it. I'm now 95% sure I'll keep it!
> BTW, have you ever shown us what you bought at the FSH Hermès shop when you were in Paris? C'mon, girlfriend... 'fess up!


No mod shots yet, Elaine, as I haven't worn the Hermes scarf yet but I snapped a pic of the matching wallet to your beautiful handbag when I was in Paris. So charming!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> No Collonil Elaine


Just leave it alone?? NAKED?????????


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3519607
> 
> No mod shots yet, Elaine, as I haven't worn the Hermes scarf yet but I snapped a pic of the matching wallet to your beautiful handbag when I was in Paris. So charming!


Ooh! I love this wallet! Did you buy it? That would make us Marine Rouge sisters!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, C_D_M! The more time I spend with it, the more I love it. I'm now 95% sure I'll keep it!
> BTW, have you ever shown us what you bought at the FSH Hermès shop when you were in Paris? C'mon, girlfriend... 'fess up!


Elaine....make it 100%.....it's definitely a keeper!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine....make it 100%.....it's definitely a keeper!


DH agrees with you, Oreo!  He keeps saying "You're testing it with ANOTHER outfit? But it's PERFECT on you!"


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! I love this wallet! Did you buy it? That would make us Marine Rouge sisters!


Sadly, no, I did not. I always do this after every trip. Kick myself for not getting off the fence and making a couple purchases at a substantial savings!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Just leave it alone?? NAKED?????????



LOL yes... did you treated your capu? I've never treated any of my LV bags.


----------



## katie~

Beautiful LV Montaigne handbag ElainePG!  Stunning color combination.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449


I think your gorgeous new bag was featured on The PurseBlog recently. The BB size is perfect on you!
Wear it now, Elaine and enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LOL yes... did you treated your capu? I've never treated any of my LV bags.


No, I didn't treat my Capucines. My SA said to leave the Taurillon leather alone, so I obeyed!!!


----------



## ElainePG

katie~ said:


> Beautiful LV Montaigne handbag ElainePG!  Stunning color combination.


Thank you, Katie! 



skyqueen said:


> I think your gorgeous new bag was featured on The PurseBlog recently. The BB size is perfect on you!
> Wear it now, Elaine and enjoy!


The Montaigne was on the PB, skyqueen? I usually read that, and I don't remember. I'll have to go back and see if I can find it.
ikwym about wearing it now, but I'd rather wait until 12/25 (The Day) and then I'll have something exciting to open. My birthday is always so low-key, since nothing is open on the 25th of December, and everyone else is busy celebrating Christmas, that I try to make it a bit festive for myself. If I have a couple of "surprise" prezzies, that makes it fun! I already have my present from my Mom and from The Hubster, but I still plan to put them on the dining room table before setting the table, along with the bag, so that everything looks fancy and celebratory.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> No, I didn't treat my Capucines. My SA said to leave the Taurillon leather alone, so I obeyed!!!


Exactly, the LV SA's always says not to treat any leather


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449



She's a real beauty, dear Elaine; I love the contrast blue/red and the gorgeous empreinte ... [emoji7] She's a great size for you; have you tried her with all your "stuff" inside yet? 
I'm surprised she doesn't need any Collonil etc, but I don't have any LV (yet!) so I'd bow to the knowledge of the ladies who do! The leather must be amazing! 
Again, many congratulations on a truly lovely purchase (you just need the matching purse/wallet, as displayed by can_do_mom, now!) [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> She's a real beauty, dear Elaine; I love the contrast blue/red and the gorgeous empreinte ... [emoji7] She's a great size for you; have you tried her with all your "stuff" inside yet?
> I'm surprised she doesn't need any Collonil etc, but I don't have any LV (yet!) so I'd bow to the knowledge of the ladies who do! The leather must be amazing!
> Again, many congratulations on a truly lovely purchase (you just need the matching purse/wallet, as displayed by can_do_mom, now!) [emoji6]


Thank you, dear Mayfly. Yes, I've tried the bag with my wallet, pouch, keys, phone, and so on... and everything fits beautifully. I carry very little in my bags, because I try hard to keep the weight down, so there is plenty of room without crowding. The only thing that probably won't fit is my iPad Mini, but I rarely carry that with me. Only if I anticipate a very long wait, like a doc's office, and on that day I would simply carry a different bag. (As it happens, I own more than one bag! )
I'm tempted by the matching LV wallet, but I'm getting a beautiful red Bottega Veneta wallet for my birthday that shouldbe perfect with this new bag. I'm a bit tempted by the matching key pouch, but I tried one of those this summer and it was too small for my car key, so that's a non-starter. I think this bag will be my sole venture into Marine Rouge... but believe me, I am NOT complaining!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear Mayfly. Yes, I've tried the bag with my wallet, pouch, keys, phone, and so on... and everything fits beautifully. I carry very little in my bags, because I try hard to keep the weight down, so there is plenty of room without crowding. The only thing that probably won't fit is my iPad Mini, but I rarely carry that with me. Only if I anticipate a very long wait, like a doc's office, and on that day I would simply carry a different bag. (As it happens, I own more than one bag! )
> I'm tempted by the matching LV wallet, but I'm getting a beautiful red Bottega Veneta wallet for my birthday that shouldbe perfect with this new bag. I'm a bit tempted by the matching key pouch, but I tried one of those this summer and it was too small for my car key, so that's a non-starter. I think this bag will be my sole venture into Marine Rouge... but believe me, I am NOT complaining!


I will add my 2 cents!  Although the accessory pieces are beautiful-- to match your bag(from those pics posted) I think your upcoming gift of the red BV will coordinate beautifully, yet be different.  If you see too much of a very unique item, it may grow old.  With only one piece, the handbag, it will stay unique.  I know that philosophy may not bid well with those who have 5-6-10 LV monogram pieces, but I since I have one LV monogram bag, one overnight, and one wallet(which I want to sell) I feel I have enough.  I will move on to new colors, leathers, brands, etc. so I don't feel I am seeing the same pattern all the time.  I am just translating that thought to you.  Right or wrong--my feelings.  So....we will look forward to seeing a new wallet from you soon!!!
And, gulp, I just jumped a little, and ordered(caution to the wind) 2 bags from a brand I have never even seen in person before.  I will, at the least, return one, but maybe both, depending.  They are being shipped overnight(no charge to me!) so I expect either tomorrow or Wednesday. You may know, based on some posts I made recently, but if not, let's keep our fingers crossed. 
Still have not worn my first Hermes scarf.  I'm so afraid of food on it.  But I love the look of it--finally steamed it to get the wrinkles out.


----------



## can_do_mom

I have been so busy doing all my fall garden clean up around here. That's what happens when you travel so I have no one to blame but myself. Anyway, slowly making progress. 

Maybe one of these days I will wear my new Hermes scarf. Like Barbee, I am afraid of getting food on it!  I promise that when I do wear it, I will snap a pic and post for all to see.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear Mayfly. Yes, I've tried the bag with my wallet, pouch, keys, phone, and so on... and everything fits beautifully. I carry very little in my bags, because I try hard to keep the weight down, so there is plenty of room without crowding. The only thing that probably won't fit is my iPad Mini, but I rarely carry that with me. Only if I anticipate a very long wait, like a doc's office, and on that day I would simply carry a different bag. (As it happens, I own more than one bag! )
> I'm tempted by the matching LV wallet, but I'm getting a beautiful red Bottega Veneta wallet for my birthday that shouldbe perfect with this new bag. I'm a bit tempted by the matching key pouch, but I tried one of those this summer and it was too small for my car key, so that's a non-starter. I think this bag will be my sole venture into Marine Rouge... but believe me, I am NOT complaining!


I love Bottega Veneta accessories.  I think the BV wallet is an outstanding choice, better than a matching LV one.  I'm not much into the matchy-matchy thing anymore (at least for now).  lol


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I will add my 2 cents!  Although the accessory pieces are beautiful-- to match your bag(from those pics posted) I think your upcoming gift of the red BV will coordinate beautifully, yet be different.  If you see too much of a very unique item, it may grow old.  With only one piece, the handbag, it will stay unique.  I know that philosophy may not bid well with those who have 5-6-10 LV monogram pieces, but I since I have one LV monogram bag, one overnight, and one wallet(which I want to sell) I feel I have enough.  I will move on to new colors, leathers, brands, etc. so I don't feel I am seeing the same pattern all the time.  I am just translating that thought to you.  Right or wrong--my feelings.  So....we will look forward to seeing a new wallet from you soon!!!
> And, gulp, I just jumped a little, and ordered(caution to the wind) 2 bags from a brand I have never even seen in person before.  I will, at the least, return one, but maybe both, depending.  They are being shipped overnight(no charge to me!) so I expect either tomorrow or Wednesday. You may know, based on some posts I made recently, but if not, let's keep our fingers crossed.
> Still have not worn my first Hermes scarf.  I'm so afraid of food on it.  But I love the look of it--finally steamed it to get the wrinkles out.


One (or two) new bags... how exciting! I can't remember the brand you mentioned, other than your new YSL bag, so it will be exciting to see pictures in the next few days. I hope at least one of them works out for you!
As for the "food on the H scarf" issue, just knot it as you ordinarily would, with the tails hanging down in front, and then when it's dinner time, turn the scarf around so that the tails are hanging down your back. At the end of dinner, bring the tails of the scarf back around to the front again. Problem solved!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I love Bottega Veneta accessories.  I think the BV wallet is an outstanding choice, better than a matching LV one.  I'm not much into the matchy-matchy thing anymore (at least for now).  lol


Thank you, oreo. I agree that the red wallet with the navy/red bag are going to be a good match.
And you'll be glad to know I've decided... 100%... to keep the bag! Whew! Now I can stop driving myself (and DH) crazy!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I have been so busy doing all my fall garden clean up around here. That's what happens when you travel so I have no one to blame but myself. Anyway, slowly making progress.
> 
> Maybe one of these days I will wear my new Hermes scarf. Like Barbee, I am afraid of getting food on it!  I promise that when I do wear it, I will snap a pic and post for all to see.


I liked your video on IG, C_D_M. That was an impressive bonfire! We're not allowed to have them here in California, at least not where I live. Perhaps because of the risk of wildfires? But your video definitely reminded me of the smell of burning leaves from my childhood, on the East coast... happy memories!
Look forward to seeing your model pic of your H scarf. Do you remember which design you bought?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I will add my 2 cents!  Although the accessory pieces are beautiful-- to match your bag(from those pics posted) I think your upcoming gift of the red BV will coordinate beautifully, yet be different.  *If you see too much of a very unique item, it may grow old. * With only one piece, the handbag, it will stay unique.  I know that philosophy may not bid well with those who have 5-6-10 LV monogram pieces, but I since I have one LV monogram bag, one overnight, and one wallet(which I want to sell) I feel I have enough.  I will move on to new colors, leathers, brands, etc. so I don't feel I am seeing the same pattern all the time.  I am just translating that thought to you.  Right or wrong--my feelings.  So....we will look forward to seeing a new wallet from you soon!!!
> And, gulp, I just jumped a little, and ordered(caution to the wind) 2 bags from a brand I have never even seen in person before.  I will, at the least, return one, but maybe both, depending.  They are being shipped overnight(no charge to me!) so I expect either tomorrow or Wednesday. You may know, based on some posts I made recently, but if not, let's keep our fingers crossed.
> Still have not worn my first Hermes scarf.  I'm so afraid of food on it.  But I love the look of it--finally steamed it to get the wrinkles out.



Agree  
Looking forward to see your new bags 



oreo713 said:


> I love Bottega Veneta accessories.  I think the BV wallet is an outstanding choice, better than a matching LV one. * I'm not much into the matchy-matchy t*hing anymore (at least for now).  lol



Me neither  have never been...


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I liked your video on IG, C_D_M. That was an impressive bonfire! We're not allowed to have them here in California, at least not where I live. Perhaps because of the risk of wildfires? But your video definitely reminded me of the smell of burning leaves from my childhood, on the East coast... happy memories!
> Look forward to seeing your model pic of your H scarf. Do you remember which design you bought?


Elaine, my family teases me about my fires. I have them a few times a year. I'm a little mad at myself. Somehow in my zeal, I burned a hole in my favorite yard-work jacket! Ugh. 

I want to wait and tell you the pattern of my H scarf when I post the mod shot! Can you iron H scarves to remove creases or is a steamer in my future?


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, my family teases me about my fires. I have them a few times a year. I'm a little mad at myself. Somehow in my zeal, I burned a hole in my favorite yard-work jacket! Ugh.
> 
> I want to wait and tell you the pattern of my H scarf when I post the mod shot! Can you iron H scarves to remove creases or is a steamer in my future?


I have been an "ironer" all my life, but recently bought a steamer.  I find it works well on delicate items, but heavier materials--no.  I was afraid to even try an iron on the scarf, but the steamer worked well. However, before I steamed it, I tried it on again, and could not see the creases.  So does it even need steaming?  An expert--Elaine-can tell us.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, my family teases me about my fires. I have them a few times a year. I'm a little mad at myself. Somehow in my zeal, I burned a hole in my favorite yard-work jacket! Ugh.
> 
> I want to wait and tell you the pattern of my H scarf when I post the mod shot! Can you iron H scarves to remove creases or is a steamer in my future?





barbee said:


> I have been an "ironer" all my life, but recently bought a steamer.  I find it works well on delicate items, but heavier materials--no.  I was afraid to even try an iron on the scarf, but the steamer worked well. However, before I steamed it, I tried it on again, and could not see the creases.  So does it even need steaming?  An expert--Elaine-can tell us.



I steam my scarves *after* I wear them, when they're wrinkled from being knotted. But I know that not everyone does. 
I definitely do NOT iron them... I'm too worried about flattening the hems, which need to remain rounded and "plump."


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, my family teases me about my fires. I have them a few times a year. I'm a little mad at myself. Somehow in my zeal, I burned a hole in my favorite yard-work jacket! Ugh.
> 
> I want to wait and tell you the pattern of my H scarf when I post the mod shot! Can you iron H scarves to remove creases or is a steamer in my future?


I am going to add my two cents here as someone who has done a lot of sewing over many years using different silks. My recommendation is not to iron silk but to steam it this is from my sewing instructor who was extremely knowledgeable about fabrics and taking care of them. Her advice was never iron silk as it is fairly easy to damage silk fabric. You also need to be careful using a steamer and not get any water spots on the silk which can leave watermarks. My preference is to hang it in the bathroom when you shower and the steam will gently remove wrinkles out of silk.


----------



## barbee

Presenting my new CH Carolina Herrera Baret bag!


----------



## barbee

More pics.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3522373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my new CH Carolina Herrera Baret bag!


Gorgeous, barbee! How large is it? What's it like inside?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> More pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522374
> View attachment 3522375
> View attachment 3522376


Loving the 3-D effect, and it hangs beautifully. What's the weight like?


----------



## barbee

Sorry to stretch this out in so many posts, but I just wanted to relay how I have fallen for this bag.  I ordered the larger in tan, which I had "planned" on liking better, but also thought I would take a look at the smaller size in black.  Well, the tan was just so wide(7 inches) it just would not work for me.  Rather than the black being too small,  the depth of around 5" helped to adsorb the lack of length. I like the subtle embossing, the leather is soft, and it is not a bag I will see coming and going, as department stores don't carry the brand.  It is my birthday gift( a little early.)  Happy!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous, barbee! How large is it? What's it like inside?


Elaine, thanks for the comment! The bag has a red interior, with a partition in the middle that is not fixed at the bottom, so it can move somewhat, based on the items inside. About 8/12" in length, and very light.  The larger tan one  was quite heavy, and had a wide strap in addition to the handle.  It could not easily be worn cross body, while the smaller one works very well cross body.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> More pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522374
> View attachment 3522375
> View attachment 3522376



VERY nice!!! love the leather.....Happy Birthday dear barbee...


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3522373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my new CH Carolina Herrera Baret bag!


Very cool, under the radar bag, Barbee...enjoy and Happy Birthday!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, thanks for the comment! The bag has a red interior, with a partition in the middle that is not fixed at the bottom, so it can move somewhat, based on the items inside. About 8/12" in length, and very light.  The larger tan one  was quite heavy, and had a wide strap in addition to the handle.  It could not easily be worn cross body, while the smaller one works very well cross body.


Love that it's red inside, and the inside compartment sounds perfect. I'm so glad you found your "birthday bag"... wear it in good health!


----------



## Juliemvis

ElainePG said:


> I bought my "birthday present to myself" a bit early this year (the big day isn't until December 25) because the bag is a limited edition, and my SA had a heck of a time finding one.
> Introducing... Miss *LV Montaigne BB* in the limited edition color of Marine Rouge (midnight navy with red piping). It's hard to capture the color, since it changes depending on the light. Indoors, it nearly looks black (see it in the model pic, with black pants & sweater). But in the sunlight, you can see how the navy sparks. And the interior is magical: a gorgeous red with blue stripes!
> View attachment 3518446
> View attachment 3518447
> View attachment 3518448
> View attachment 3518449



Lovely bag ElainePG . Looks great on you , xxx how are you &shows the RA hope it's all under control xx


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> Lovely bag ElainePG . Looks great on you , xxx how are you &shows the RA hope it's all under control xx


Thank you, Julie! Nice to "see" you!


----------



## oreo713

Everyone must be busy stuffing their turkey................


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Everyone must be busy stuffing their turkey................


Not me! We're going out. My turkey-cooking days are SO over! 
What plans do you have for Thursday, dear?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Not me! We're going out. My turkey-cooking days are SO over!
> What plans do you have for Thursday, dear?


Going to my brother's house in Chappaqua.   They order the turkey and trimmings and heat it up, so it's going to be another holiday of dried out turkey.  But it's really not about the food, it's about the family being all together.  I get to see my niece who is home from Duke for a few days.  She's graduating this year and this is the first time she is ctully home for the holiday in 4 years!


----------



## oreo713

Maybe we'll run into Hillary and Bill!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Maybe we'll run into Hillary and Bill!


 I bet they'll be in NYC with Chelsea & her husband (I can never remember his name) and the grand babies!
Have fun in Chappaqua! That's not too far from where I grew up.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I bet they'll be in NYC with Chelsea & her husband (I can never remember his name) and the grand babies!
> Have fun in Chappaqua! That's not too far from where I grew up.


Thanks Elaine.   Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> I always get choked up on Election Day. It gives me a thrill to be living in a democracy... so many around the world don't have the privilege of being able to cast ballots in a ********ic process and/or feel that they can safely and respectfully disagree with their neighbors without fear of retribution.
> 
> Standing in line in front of me was a gentleman with braces on both legs. We began talking and he told me he was a vet, so of course I thanked him for his service. He told me he had served in the "forgotten war." He didn't look old enough to be a Korean veteran, and I guess I must have looked puzzled, so he clarified: Desert Storm. DH and I assured him that we had certainly *NOT* forgotten Operation Desert Storm, and we each shook his hand and once again thanked him.


 
Shortly before your election I shared a seat with an American on the Heathrow Express and on the New they first showed some news from the upcoming election and then switched to Brexit. He hung his head and said "seems like we both have something to be ashamed about", and I replied, nope, "I'm not British - count me out on all of this!" (He nearly lost it then, saying, "But you have a British accent!")


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> I will add my 2 cents!  Although the accessory pieces are beautiful-- to match your bag(from those pics posted) I think your upcoming gift of the red BV will coordinate beautifully, yet be different.  If you see too much of a very unique item, it may grow old.  With only one piece, the handbag, it will stay unique.  I know that philosophy may not bid well with those who have 5-6-10 LV monogram pieces, but I since I have one LV monogram bag, one overnight, and one wallet(which I want to sell) I feel I have enough.  I will move on to new colors, leathers, brands, etc. so I don't feel I am seeing the same pattern all the time.  I am just translating that thought to you.  Right or wrong--my feelings.  So....we will look forward to seeing a new wallet from you soon!!!
> And, gulp, I just jumped a little, and ordered(caution to the wind) 2 bags from a brand I have never even seen in person before.  I will, at the least, return one, but maybe both, depending.  They are being shipped overnight(no charge to me!) so I expect either tomorrow or Wednesday. You may know, based on some posts I made recently, but if not, let's keep our fingers crossed.
> Still have not worn my first Hermes scarf.  I'm so afraid of food on it.  But I love the look of it--finally steamed it to get the wrinkles out.



Whenever I buy a bag if a awallet and a key Chain are available, preferably also a make -up bag, they will be bought. The only hassle is to change bags, because that means changing the lot. When younger and having to settle for the bag only, I would try at least to match it with a decent wallet of another brand, because dragging out a battered, worn out wallet from a lovely New bag was more than I could stand. - This from someone who has been known to buy a Burberry bag with a checked lining which simply had to be accompanied with a matching winter scarf as well, together with the wallet of course  - really important to match the inside of yor bag, you know


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!



 Happy Thanksgiving!  Feast hardy, and enjoy your family and friends!!!  Gobble, Gobble!


----------



## ElainePG

*With the help of my H scarf, I wish a Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!*


----------



## oreo713

ok....where is everyone?  Let's blame it on tryptophan......


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> ok....where is everyone?  Let's blame it on tryptophan......


(Yawwwwwwnnnnnn) Huh? Whazzat?


----------



## oreo713

Knock...Knock.....anyone home?
(must be Cyber-Mondaying)  
Hope everyone is ordering good stuff!!!


----------



## ElainePG

I'm actually on my way out to Neiman Marcus and the Louis Vuitton boutique, not cyber-shopping, but I'm not going to do terribly much damage. A lipstick (maybe) at NM before we have lunch (the major purpose of going there is lobster rolls for lunch!) and perfume at LV. It could be waaaaaaaaay worse! 
How about you, sweetie? Any Black Friday or Cyber Monday bargains?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm actually on my way out to Neiman Marcus and the Louis Vuitton boutique, not cyber-shopping, but I'm not going to do terribly much damage. A lipstick (maybe) at NM before we have lunch (the major purpose of going there is lobster rolls for lunch!) and perfume at LV. It could be waaaaaaaaay worse!
> How about you, sweetie? Any Black Friday or Cyber Monday bargains?


Just some toys for the grandkids
. http://wowwee.com/chip    (this is a poor substitute for my dear departed Sheltie...but it's what my granddaughter wants)
Super Deluxe Retro Spirograph for my grandson....along with the Tag Heuer watch that he wanted.
More shopping to come.  I rather shop in the stores than online.  It gets me out amongst the masses...lol
( Personally I'd rather be going to NM and having a lobster roll with you!!! )


----------



## can_do_mom

Heh heh, a lobster roll sounds delish! I have had my hands full lately. Between hosting Thanksgiving, decorating the house for Christmas and taking care of a bunch of medical stuff (I'm fine, just trying to keep it that way) I haven't had a spare moment! I haven't even been shopping but I do much of my shopping throughout the year so I don't have much to buy. I need to get to bed because the window washer is coming early tomorrow morning. Does anyone else feel like they try to cram too much into the month of December? I need to slow down and take a breath!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Heh heh, a lobster roll sounds delish! I have had my hands full lately. Between hosting Thanksgiving, decorating the house for Christmas and taking care of a bunch of medical stuff (I'm fine, just trying to keep it that way) I haven't had a spare moment! I haven't even been shopping but I do much of my shopping throughout the year so I don't have much to buy. I need to get to bed because the window washer is coming early tomorrow morning. Does anyone else feel like they try to cram too much into the month of December? I need to slow down and take a breath!



December causes a lot of people stress and anxiety (me included)  I always plan on having all my  shopping completed before December comes, but, well.....you can guess how that worked out.  
In any event, glad to see you back ....Elaine and I have been the guarding the fort, so to speak,  for a few days while everyone took care of business.


----------



## can_do_mom

Oreo, I agree.  December is stressful. Just got home from a shopping excursion with my daughter. We hit theee big shopping destinations. I had stuff to return and did not buy a thing (besides dinner). Our favorite SA's at Burberry and LV were in so we had a nice visit with each. Burberry was busy, LV slow. I need to come up with a list of gifts I need to purchase and finish my shopping ASAP!


----------



## barbee

I am trying to move us off page 2 and into the present!! I will just post some thoughts to keep us going.
Today I went to a friend's 70th birthday.  A limousine picked us up, took us to a casino, where we had a cooking class.  We made Cornish hens, root vegetables, had crème brulee for dessert.  I am no cook, but we all prepared the most wonderful tasting food.  So much fun!
We rid ourselves of our 3 year old Christmas tree, which was supposed to make our life easier(it was on wheels--just roll into the closet) This tree took 2 men to wheel-hubby and son, and usually fell over on the way, putting new nicks in the hardware floor.  So we have downsized our tree, and life is slightly easier.  The best part, a friend's church took the old tree, and they love it.
A few week's back, I went to visit my daughter.  We had a full shopping day, beginning in Sephora, where we found the best eyebrow brush(like a little mascara) from Benefits.  We moved on to a local department store, where she found a wonderful Barbour jacket.  She had wanted one last year, but the style was not great.  This style(Beadnell, I think) was so flattering;  I bought it as part of her Christmas gift.  I tried it on, and now it is on my Christmas list!  When I cam home, figured if one new jacket was coming in, one had to go out.  I had an old Burberry jacket(at least 10 years old?) which for whatever reason I no longer wear. Listed it on Ebay and sold it in under 2 days.  Yay!  I then held my breath, waiting for some negative comment, but the woman was very pleased.
Back to my visit with daughter.  We went to Saks.  Tried on a John Hardy bracelet I had seen in a catalog, and yes, add to the Christmas list.  Saw a scarf on sale--well, still expensive, but had to get it.  I do not need a scarf. Did I mention the prior week I bought one, from my husband, to put under the tree?  So this one is also under the tree.
Have been enjoying my CH Carolina Herrera bag.  I can only say, with all the smaller handbags out there, I do not see small cosmetic bags.  Why?  I have to use a Target one, as my pretty Mulberry is too big. 
I have a big fundraiser this Thursday, and will have to get up on stage and speak briefly.  Would like to put my head in the sand and bury it.  Yikes!
Oh, I also bought some Coach black pumps.  I have not had black pumps in awhile, so had a supposed need.  They have the little goldish beads around them and I love them.  The heels are high so I may just look at them in the closet.  I would like to wear to the fundraiser, but I might fall, right?
That's it for me.  Everyone else??


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I am trying to move us off page 2 and into the present!! I will just post some thoughts to keep us going.
> Today I went to a friend's 70th birthday.  A limousine picked us up, took us to a casino, where we had a cooking class.  We made Cornish hens, root vegetables, had crème brulee for dessert.  I am no cook, but we all prepared the most wonderful tasting food.  So much fun!
> We rid ourselves of our 3 year old Christmas tree, which was supposed to make our life easier(it was on wheels--just roll into the closet) This tree took 2 men to wheel-hubby and son, and usually fell over on the way, putting new nicks in the hardware floor.  So we have downsized our tree, and life is slightly easier.  The best part, a friend's church took the old tree, and they love it.
> A few week's back, I went to visit my daughter.  We had a full shopping day, beginning in Sephora, where we found the best eyebrow brush(like a little mascara) from Benefits.  We moved on to a local department store, where she found a wonderful Barbour jacket.  She had wanted one last year, but the style was not great.  This style(Beadnell, I think) was so flattering;  I bought it as part of her Christmas gift.  I tried it on, and now it is on my Christmas list!  When I cam home, figured if one new jacket was coming in, one had to go out.  I had an old Burberry jacket(at least 10 years old?) which for whatever reason I no longer wear. Listed it on Ebay and sold it in under 2 days.  Yay!  I then held my breath, waiting for some negative comment, but the woman was very pleased.
> Back to my visit with daughter.  We went to Saks.  Tried on a John Hardy bracelet I had seen in a catalog, and yes, add to the Christmas list.  Saw a scarf on sale--well, still expensive, but had to get it.  I do not need a scarf. Did I mention the prior week I bought one, from my husband, to put under the tree?  So this one is also under the tree.
> Have been enjoying my CH Carolina Herrera bag.  I can only say, with all the smaller handbags out there, I do not see small cosmetic bags.  Why?  I have to use a Target one, as my pretty Mulberry is too big.
> I have a big fundraiser this Thursday, and will have to get up on stage and speak briefly.  Would like to put my head in the sand and bury it.  Yikes!
> Oh, I also bought some Coach black pumps.  I have not had black pumps in awhile, so had a supposed need.  They have the little goldish beads around them and I love them.  The heels are high so I may just look at them in the closet.  I would like to wear to the fundraiser, but I might fall, right?
> That's it for me.  Everyone else??


Barbee! What fun to read about your goings-on. Life has been busy for you my friend! 
I had to chuckle when you mentioned the Benefit brow gel and brush. My daughter hooked me on that product a year ago. Isn't it great? And that little tube lasts forever! 
My daughters joined me for the Nordstrom Christmas party tonight. We had fun, ate a few appetizers and had a few sips of champagne while we tried on Christmas dresses. I ended up with not one dress but two! One is dressy, the other basic black. I also got a couple cute sweaters. The observant among you *cough~Elaine* might have noticed I wore my new Hermes scarf tonight!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3539011
> 
> Barbee! What fun to read about your goings-on. Life has been busy for you my friend!
> I had to chuckle when you mentioned the Benefit brow gel and brush. My daughter hooked me on that product a year ago. Isn't it great? And that little tube lasts forever!
> My daughters joined me for the Nordstrom Christmas party tonight. We had fun, ate a few appetizers and had a few sips of champagne while we tried on Christmas dresses. I ended up with not one dress but two! One is dressy, the other basic black. I also got a couple cute sweaters. The observant among you *cough~Elaine* might have noticed I wore my new Hermes scarf tonight!


How sweet that scarf is! And wow! many clothes purchases--you had a fun time.  The girls are so pretty!
 I was all set to wear my new scarf out for a glass of Sangria with a friend, then my husband had lightheadedness and high blood pressure, so I forced him to the emergency room. He stayed overnight, had every test, and seems fine now. Alas, the H scarf is still unworn.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3539011
> 
> Barbee! What fun to read about your goings-on. Life has been busy for you my friend!
> I had to chuckle when you mentioned the Benefit brow gel and brush. My daughter hooked me on that product a year ago. Isn't it great? And that little tube lasts forever!
> My daughters joined me for the Nordstrom Christmas party tonight. We had fun, ate a few appetizers and had a few sips of champagne while we tried on Christmas dresses. I ended up with not one dress but two! One is dressy, the other basic black. I also got a couple cute sweaters. The observant among you *cough~Elaine* might have noticed I wore my new Hermes scarf tonight!


Ooh! You got the _Versailles_ scarf! I'm thrilled for you... it just looks terrific, CDM! You picked my most favorite colorway in that design. The colors really pop. It's going to look terrific with your new black dress, and of course it looks beautiful with the outfit you're wearing in the photo. I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> How sweet that scarf is! And wow! many clothes purchases--you had a fun time.  The girls are so pretty!
> I was all set to wear my new scarf out for a glass of Sangria with a friend, then my husband had lightheadedness and high blood pressure, so I forced him to the emergency room. He stayed overnight, had every test, and seems fine now. Alas, the H scarf is still unworn.


Oh, barbee, how frightening that must have been for you. I'm relieved to hear that it was just an "episode," but did the docs in the ER think that he ought to follow up with his regular doctor? Sending positive thoughts your way, dear.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee, it's nice to hear from you and you as well can-do-mom. Also to Oreo for asking where everyone is. I have a Barbour and I think it's a great jacket but a bit heavy although I wouldn't give it up and used it today. I had a couple of parkas that are basically new along with far too many wool coats. I gave almost all away last week but kept my new Canada Goose parka. The CG parka is one wonderful coat but can only be used for the coldest weather we have or for traveling in the coldest climates. I also bought my daughter a CG (the Lorette) for Christmas. Mine is the Dawson. 

As most of you heard there was a tragic fire in the Smoky Mountains which destroyed 17000 acres of forestry on the mountain as well as many homes and businesses in Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. Not only that at least 13 people lost their lives and there are more missing. We have had a few days of rain which  has helped fight the fire. I have to say the bravery of the men and women who fought this massive fire have my upmost appreciation and I hold them in total awe and respect.  Some of the sights I have seen have left me devastated thinking of the people who have suffered so. Having far too many clothes,  this is a good time to clean out three closets to insure someone who can wear my size will have some decent clothes and shoes/boots along with most of my far too many coats. As a member of the Knoxville community, we have volunteered assistance in our field of expertise (or anything we can do)fff but it will take a very long time to recover from this disaster.  Our son stopped by today from working to help clear up heavy debris of a house and to try to help friends find anything they could including possibly a picture of their family.  He was so hurt seeing not only the monetary damage from the fire itself, but the raw pain  so many people who held their emotions in check and struggled to cope with having lost everything they have including their homes and businesses. 

I suppose the above shows one never knows what will happen from day to day so it is time to live and enjoy but at the same time.

Thanks again barbee ! Hoping everyone else is well and had a wonderful Thanksgiving with Eetrf


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> barbee, it's nice to hear from you and you as well can-do-mom. Also to Oreo for asking where everyone is. I have a Barbour and I think it's a great jacket but a bit heavy although I wouldn't give it up and used it today. I had a couple of parkas that are basically new along with far too many wool coats. I gave almost all away last week but kept my new Canada Goose parka. The CG parka is one wonderful coat but can only be used for the coldest weather we have or for traveling in the coldest climates. I also bought my daughter a CG (the Lorette) for Christmas. Mine is the Dawson.
> 
> As most of you heard there was a tragic fire in the Smoky Mountains which destroyed 17000 acres of forestry on the mountain as well as many homes and businesses in Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. Not only that at least 13 people lost their lives and there are more missing. We have had a few days of rain which  has helped fight the fire. I have to say the bravery of the men and women who fought this massive fire have my upmost appreciation and I hold them in total awe and respect.  Some of the sights I have seen have left me devastated thinking of the people who have suffered so. Having far too many clothes,  this is a good time to clean out three closets to insure someone who can wear my size will have some decent clothes and shoes/boots along with most of my far too many coats. As a member of the Knoxville community, we have volunteered assistance in our field of expertise (or anything we can do)fff but it will take a very long time to recover from this disaster.  Our son stopped by today from working to help clear up heavy debris of a house and to try to help friends find anything they could including possibly a picture of their family.  He was so hurt seeing not only the monetary damage from the fire itself, but the raw pain  so many people who held their emotions in check and struggled to cope with having lost everything they have including their homes and businesses.
> 
> I suppose the above shows one never knows what will happen from day to day so it is time to live and enjoy but at the same time.
> 
> Thanks again barbee ! Hoping everyone else is well and had a wonderful Thanksgiving with Eetrf


I've been reading about the fire, Izzy. It sounds just awful. And they're saying it was caused by by humans, though they don't (as far as I know) have the perpetrators. Just awful that one or more people are responsible for such devastation.

I think it's just great that you've been so generous, donating clothing to help the people whose homes were destroyed in the fire. And it sounds as though you've also volunteered your time and expertise, which is really special.

You're absolutely right, we never know what tomorrow may bring. Also, I've heard it said... and I believe it... "the most important things in the world aren't things."


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> How sweet that scarf is! And wow! many clothes purchases--you had a fun time.  The girls are so pretty!
> I was all set to wear my new scarf out for a glass of Sangria with a friend, then my husband had lightheadedness and high blood pressure, so I forced him to the emergency room. He stayed overnight, had every test, and seems fine now. Alas, the H scarf is still unworn.


Barbee, I am so sorry about your husband not feeling well. I hope he's feeling better now. Reminds me of my mom who was in the ER with chest pain. Like your hubby, every test under the sun. All inconclusive. Sometimes it's just a mystery. 
I hope you have the opportunity to wear it soon! (Hugs!)


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! You got the _Versailles_ scarf! I'm thrilled for you... it just looks terrific, CDM! You picked my most favorite colorway in that design. The colors really pop. It's going to look terrific with your new black dress, and of course it looks beautiful with the outfit you're wearing in the photo. I'm so pleased for you!


How did I know that you would recognize my scarf immediately? Ha ha! I happened to be wearing my black leather jacket the day I picked it out and it looked so nice with it. I wear black quite frequently so I thought it would be a good choice. And I have happy memories of Versailles in my two visits there so it reminds me of those special days, as well.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> barbee, it's nice to hear from you and you as well can-do-mom. Also to Oreo for asking where everyone is. I have a Barbour and I think it's a great jacket but a bit heavy although I wouldn't give it up and used it today. I had a couple of parkas that are basically new along with far too many wool coats. I gave almost all away last week but kept my new Canada Goose parka. The CG parka is one wonderful coat but can only be used for the coldest weather we have or for traveling in the coldest climates. I also bought my daughter a CG (the Lorette) for Christmas. Mine is the Dawson.
> 
> As most of you heard there was a tragic fire in the Smoky Mountains which destroyed 17000 acres of forestry on the mountain as well as many homes and businesses in Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. Not only that at least 13 people lost their lives and there are more missing. We have had a few days of rain which  has helped fight the fire. I have to say the bravery of the men and women who fought this massive fire have my upmost appreciation and I hold them in total awe and respect.  Some of the sights I have seen have left me devastated thinking of the people who have suffered so. Having far too many clothes,  this is a good time to clean out three closets to insure someone who can wear my size will have some decent clothes and shoes/boots along with most of my far too many coats. As a member of the Knoxville community, we have volunteered assistance in our field of expertise (or anything we can do)fff but it will take a very long time to recover from this disaster.  Our son stopped by today from working to help clear up heavy debris of a house and to try to help friends find anything they could including possibly a picture of their family.  He was so hurt seeing not only the monetary damage from the fire itself, but the raw pain  so many people who held their emotions in check and struggled to cope with having lost everything they have including their homes and businesses.
> 
> I suppose the above shows one never knows what will happen from day to day so it is time to live and enjoy but at the same time.
> 
> Thanks again barbee ! Hoping everyone else is well and had a wonderful Thanksgiving with Eetrf


Izzy, is sounds like the fire is quite close to you. I hope you and your family and friends remain safe. We've been watching and reading the latest updates. 
You are so right. It's fun to discuss our latest purchases or outings, but they pale in significance compared to life and the well-being of those we care about. Take care!


----------



## oreo713

So happy to see you ladies return to the fold.   Hope everyone has been well.  It's been lonely out here....


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> barbee, it's nice to hear from you and you as well can-do-mom. Also to Oreo for asking where everyone is. I have a Barbour and I think it's a great jacket but a bit heavy although I wouldn't give it up and used it today. I had a couple of parkas that are basically new along with far too many wool coats. I gave almost all away last week but kept my new Canada Goose parka. The CG parka is one wonderful coat but can only be used for the coldest weather we have or for traveling in the coldest climates. I also bought my daughter a CG (the Lorette) for Christmas. Mine is the Dawson.
> 
> As most of you heard there was a tragic fire in the Smoky Mountains which destroyed 17000 acres of forestry on the mountain as well as many homes and businesses in Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. Not only that at least 13 people lost their lives and there are more missing. We have had a few days of rain which  has helped fight the fire. I have to say the bravery of the men and women who fought this massive fire have my upmost appreciation and I hold them in total awe and respect.  Some of the sights I have seen have left me devastated thinking of the people who have suffered so. Having far too many clothes,  this is a good time to clean out three closets to insure someone who can wear my size will have some decent clothes and shoes/boots along with most of my far too many coats. As a member of the Knoxville community, we have volunteered assistance in our field of expertise (or anything we can do)fff but it will take a very long time to recover from this disaster.  Our son stopped by today from working to help clear up heavy debris of a house and to try to help friends find anything they could including possibly a picture of their family.  He was so hurt seeing not only the monetary damage from the fire itself, but the raw pain  so many people who held their emotions in check and struggled to cope with having lost everything they have including their homes and businesses.
> 
> I suppose the above shows one never knows what will happen from day to day so it is time to live and enjoy but at the same time.
> 
> Thanks again barbee ! Hoping everyone else is well and had a wonderful Thanksgiving with Eetrf


How tragic is that fire!  Donating coats now is wonderful--for both those in need and for you to have more space.


----------



## barbee

So now 2 days of torrential rains, after a dry fall. I ordered duck boots from Sperry.  On sale, of course, from Lord and Taylor.  I never had a pair, and these, if they fit, should last me---the rest of my life.??


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> So now 2 days of torrential rains, after a dry fall. I ordered duck boots from Sperry.  On sale, of course, from Lord and Taylor.  I never had a pair, and these, if they fit, should last me---the rest of my life.??


Just looked them up. So cute, and a great price!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> So now 2 days of torrential rains, after a dry fall. I ordered duck boots from Sperry.  On sale, of course, from Lord and Taylor.  I never had a pair, and these, if they fit, should last me---the rest of my life.??


I wonder if they're like my Bean boots from LL Bean? Love those. Also, my Uggs are waterproof and so are my Aquatalias. So I guess I'm covered. Hope it dries out for you, Barbee. Waiting for snow here. I want to play in the snow! Ski, snowshoe, snowmobile, etc.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I am trying to move us off page 2 and into the present!! I will just post some thoughts to keep us going.
> Today I went to a friend's 70th birthday.  A limousine picked us up, took us to a casino, where we had a cooking class.  We made Cornish hens, root vegetables, had crème brulee for dessert.  I am no cook, but we all prepared the most wonderful tasting food.  So much fun!
> We rid ourselves of our 3 year old Christmas tree, which was supposed to make our life easier(it was on wheels--just roll into the closet) This tree took 2 men to wheel-hubby and son, and usually fell over on the way, putting new nicks in the hardware floor.  So we have downsized our tree, and life is slightly easier.  The best part, a friend's church took the old tree, and they love it.
> A few week's back, I went to visit my daughter.  We had a full shopping day, beginning in Sephora, where we found the best eyebrow brush(like a little mascara) from Benefits.  We moved on to a local department store, where she found a wonderful Barbour jacket.  She had wanted one last year, but the style was not great.  This style(Beadnell, I think) was so flattering;  I bought it as part of her Christmas gift.  I tried it on, and now it is on my Christmas list!  When I cam home, figured if one new jacket was coming in, one had to go out.  I had an old Burberry jacket(at least 10 years old?) which for whatever reason I no longer wear. Listed it on Ebay and sold it in under 2 days.  Yay!  I then held my breath, waiting for some negative comment, but the woman was very pleased.
> Back to my visit with daughter.  We went to Saks.  Tried on a John Hardy bracelet I had seen in a catalog, and yes, add to the Christmas list.  Saw a scarf on sale--well, still expensive, but had to get it.  I do not need a scarf. Did I mention the prior week I bought one, from my husband, to put under the tree?  So this one is also under the tree.
> Have been enjoying my CH Carolina Herrera bag.  I can only say, with all the smaller handbags out there, I do not see small cosmetic bags.  Why?  I have to use a Target one, as my pretty Mulberry is too big.
> I have a big fundraiser this Thursday, and will have to get up on stage and speak briefly.  Would like to put my head in the sand and bury it.  Yikes!
> Oh, I also bought some Coach black pumps.  I have not had black pumps in awhile, so had a supposed need.  They have the little goldish beads around them and I love them.  The heels are high so I may just look at them in the closet.  I would like to wear to the fundraiser, but I might fall, right?
> That's it for me.  Everyone else??


Good luck with your speech, Barbee and your Christmas list


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3539011
> 
> Barbee! What fun to read about your goings-on. Life has been busy for you my friend!
> I had to chuckle when you mentioned the Benefit brow gel and brush. My daughter hooked me on that product a year ago. Isn't it great? And that little tube lasts forever!
> My daughters joined me for the Nordstrom Christmas party tonight. We had fun, ate a few appetizers and had a few sips of champagne while we tried on Christmas dresses. I ended up with not one dress but two! One is dressy, the other basic black. I also got a couple cute sweaters. The observant among you *cough~Elaine* might have noticed I wore my new Hermes scarf tonight!


Gorgeous girls!


----------



## skyqueen

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!
I've been busy...I ran for an elected office on the Old King's Highway Historic District Committee and WON! If you live on the North side, in the historic district, you have to go in front of the OKH Committee to build, restore, add-on, change house color, remove trees, etc. We meet twice a month to hear applications from residents. Very excited!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> barbee, it's nice to hear from you and you as well can-do-mom. Also to Oreo for asking where everyone is. I have a Barbour and I think it's a great jacket but a bit heavy although I wouldn't give it up and used it today. I had a couple of parkas that are basically new along with far too many wool coats. I gave almost all away last week but kept my new Canada Goose parka. The CG parka is one wonderful coat but can only be used for the coldest weather we have or for traveling in the coldest climates. I also bought my daughter a CG (the Lorette) for Christmas. Mine is the Dawson.
> 
> As most of you heard there was a tragic fire in the Smoky Mountains which destroyed 17000 acres of forestry on the mountain as well as many homes and businesses in Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. Not only that at least 13 people lost their lives and there are more missing. We have had a few days of rain which  has helped fight the fire. I have to say the bravery of the men and women who fought this massive fire have my upmost appreciation and I hold them in total awe and respect.  Some of the sights I have seen have left me devastated thinking of the people who have suffered so. Having far too many clothes,  this is a good time to clean out three closets to insure someone who can wear my size will have some decent clothes and shoes/boots along with most of my far too many coats. As a member of the Knoxville community, we have volunteered assistance in our field of expertise (or anything we can do)fff but it will take a very long time to recover from this disaster.  Our son stopped by today from working to help clear up heavy debris of a house and to try to help friends find anything they could including possibly a picture of their family.  He was so hurt seeing not only the monetary damage from the fire itself, but the raw pain  so many people who held their emotions in check and struggled to cope with having lost everything they have including their homes and businesses.
> 
> I suppose the above shows one never knows what will happen from day to day so it is time to live and enjoy but at the same time.
> 
> Thanks again barbee ! Hoping everyone else is well and had a wonderful Thanksgiving with Eetrf


How awful, Izzy...Thank God for people like you!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!
> I've been busy...I ran for an elected office on the Old King's Highway Historic District Committee and WON! If you live on the North side, in the historic district, you have to go in front of the OKH Committee to build, restore, add-on, change house color, remove trees, etc. We meet twice a month to hear applications from residents. Very excited!


Congratulations, skyqueen! That is absolutely the perfect job for you... you are so steeped in the history of your community. You're going to be a great addition to the OKH Committee, and they are very fortunate to have you!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations, skyqueen! That is absolutely the perfect job for you... you are so steeped in the history of your community. You're going to be a great addition to the OKH Committee, and they are very fortunate to have you!


What Elaine said...my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!
> I've been busy...I ran for an elected office on the Old King's Highway Historic District Committee and WON! If you live on the North side, in the historic district, you have to go in front of the OKH Committee to build, restore, add-on, change house color, remove trees, etc. We meet twice a month to hear applications from residents. Very excited!


Congratulations, Skyqueen! How long will you serve in your elected position? How exciting to be able to serve in your community in an area that interests you!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous girls!


Thanks, Skyqueen! My daughters are everything I'm not. So polished and always looking fantastic. I'm just not that good at that kind of stuff but now that I'm 51 I feel like I need to up my game. I hate it when people bash themselves but when I look at that pic and my hair I cringe. I grew my bangs out a few years ago because I love to travel and this hairstyle is low maintenance but I think I might want to cut my hair. Or figure out a better way of styling it. If I can do that in under 10 minutes. Hmmm...


----------



## barbee

My daughter became a DAR member today!  Not me --my grandfather came over on the boat.  
At least I did not buy anything today.  Oh, wait--got hubbby's Christmas gift. Does that count?
Skyqueen, I am sure you will have lots of fun, and make the most informed decisions in your new position.  Congrats! 
Can-do-mom:  hair???? I have to wash mine daily, just to get a little body. Then styling is 20 minutes, and after an hour, it's basically flat.  I do have a great hairdresser, who tries her best.  Now that I need color every six weeks, that part of it I am happy with.


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. Friends delivered a huge amount of clothes to a specific donation area. Please know I am only one of many Tennesseans who have helped. One of the good things from this tragedy is that it brings people together regardless of their race, religion or political opinions. I have seen men and women show bravery beyond belief to save a total stranger's life. They are the ones who deserve our thanks and our praise.

Congrats to Skyqueen! You will do a fabulous job for your community. Wish I could have voted for you. 

Barbee, I didn't realize your husband is sick. I hope all will be much better soon. Your boots should work well. When I left the house at 7:00 this morning it was so dark and with the torrential rains difficult to see the lane markers on the road. I was relieved to arrive safely at the doctor's office. 

Again, thank you all for your concern. Please remember  my fellow Tennesseans so impacted by this fire through loss of family and loss of their businesses or homes.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. Friends delivered a huge amount of clothes to a specific donation area. Please know I am only one of many Tennesseans who have helped. One of the good things from this tragedy is that it brings people together regardless of their race, religion or political opinions. I have seen men and women show bravery beyond belief to save a total stranger's life. They are the ones who deserve our thanks and our praise.
> 
> Congrats to Skyqueen! You will do a fabulous job for your community. Wish I could have voted for you.
> 
> Barbee, I didn't realize your husband is sick. I hope all will be much better soon. Your boots should work well. When I left the house at 7:00 this morning it was so dark and with the torrential rains difficult to see the lane markers on the road. I was relieved to arrive safely at the doctor's office.
> 
> Again, thank you all for your concern. Please remember  my fellow Tennesseans so impacted by this fire through loss of family and loss of their businesses or homes.


Is there a reputable web site that is taking financial donations for the victims of the fire, Izzy? I tried to find one, but had no luck.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Skyqueen! My daughters are everything I'm not. So polished and always looking fantastic. I'm just not that good at that kind of stuff but now that I'm 51 I feel like I need to up my game. I hate it when people bash themselves but when I look at that pic and my hair I cringe. I grew my bangs out a few years ago because I love to travel and this hairstyle is low maintenance but I think I might want to cut my hair. Or figure out a better way of styling it. If I can do that in under 10 minutes. Hmmm...



Perhaps I understand how you feel a little. Just recently I had my hair cut into a style totally different from my usual cut.  It will take months to get the lengths of the hair just right so it will blow easily. The point I am poorly making is I had my hair cut into short hair which I have never worn. It's nice to experience change I created!  Sometimes a little change can help but I am not suggesting you cut your hair. Just do something a bit different to up your game but more than anything some positive change which will provide a positive boost.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Perhaps I understand how you feel a little. Just recently I had my hair cut into a style totally different from my usual cut.  It will take months to get the lengths of the hair just right so it will blow easily. The point I am poorly making is I had my hair cut into short hair which I have never worn. It's nice to experience change I created!  Sometimes a little change can help but I am not suggesting you cut your hair. Just do something a bit different to up your game but more than anything some positive change which will provide a positive boost.


Great advice, Izzy!  Even just a change like cooking something different for dinner once in a while puts me in a positive frame of mind.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Is there a reputable web site that is taking financial donations for the victims of the fire, Izzy? I tried to find one, but had no luck.



Elaine,
While I was there in the midst of the chaos all of the groups represented were from areas around Sevier County and Knox and Blount Counties. One of my  recommendations is the Red Cross. When donating to them they have a system where the donation can be sent to the relief of our area when specified.  The other donation which I think is probably the best is Dolly Parton[s idea and group. She is giving a $1000 per moth to each individual who lost their business.  her donation is to assist the person to help rebuild. 

This is a very difficult situation and that is why it's hard to find a place to give. FEMA did not send a warning to people to evacuate. I am still so angry to know the warming had to come from the men and women who were fighting the fire. Many people saw their homes implode as they were leaving. In truth, this is becoming political and who knows how that will work out. Thanks so much for trying to help.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Congratulations, Skyqueen! How long will you serve in your elected position? How exciting to be able to serve in your community in an area that interests you!


Thanks everyone! Hate this new format...can't figure out multi posts UGH!
CDM...4 year term.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Perhaps I understand how you feel a little. Just recently I had my hair cut into a style totally different from my usual cut.  It will take months to get the lengths of the hair just right so it will blow easily. The point I am poorly making is I had my hair cut into short hair which I have never worn. It's nice to experience change I created!  Sometimes a little change can help but I am not suggesting you cut your hair. Just do something a bit different to up your game but more than anything some positive change which will provide a positive boost.


Your hair looks fabulous...very flattering!


----------



## Cilifene

Tiger is very scared of the green monster ...


----------



## oreo713

Yoda??


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Yoda??



Yes


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Tiger is very scared of the green monster ...
> 
> View attachment 3543229


Well, of course! I don't blame Tiger one bit. I'm scared of monsters also!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Yes





oreo713 said:


> Yoda??


Speaking of Yoda... 
(our dear, departed Yorkie, Lacey)


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3544157
> 
> 
> Speaking of Yoda...
> (our dear, departed Yorkie, Lacey)


Love this picture!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3544157
> 
> 
> Speaking of Yoda...
> (our dear, departed Yorkie, Lacey)



What a great picture


----------



## eliwon

ElainePG said:


> The Zebra Pegasus is a gorgeous scarf. I tried it on in the boutique (in the 90cm) the year it came out, and the size of the pattern overwhelmed me, so I left without it, but I know it looks good on taller ladies. However wearing it as you describe, putting the point in front, bringing the ends to the back, then bringing the ends forward again and letting them dangle, won't likely work for the 90cm silk the way it does for the shawl. Silk is too slippery... the whole thing will come apart. Instead, you have to tie the ends in the front to make them stay. And then that makes the scarf feel too hot against your neck, if the weather is warm.
> However you could fold the scarf in a bias fold, drape it around your neck, and just tie the ends down at the bottom, like I did in the photo below. (You can even tie the ends lower down... I just don't happen to have an archive photo showing this.) This technique keeps the scarf loose & cool, and it stays put. Good luck with your Hermes adventure... keep us posted!
> View attachment 3496504



My daily experience is quite different re tying the 90ies. I hardly ever use a scarf ring and haven't got time in the morning for intricate knots (besides I want more of the pattern to show). Thus, a simple cowboy knot takes me through the day, leaving the ends loose at the front, only needing to readjust a couple of times during the day if the sweater underneath is of the more slippery kind. This very loose way of tying also leaves the scarf less wrinkled at the end of the day, so less hassle when putting it away.


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> Yes it is Elaine, it is the Campana and I love it. For some reason I have never really taken proper care of this bag and just thrown it here and there. I did condition it with Cadillac lotion even though I was advised not to do so. I have had it in the rain, on floors, in the floor of cars and on and on. It is still a beautiful bag showing no wear. I believe the wallet ( even though I don't have one) would wear just as well.



I have two of the small BV wallets to go with their respektive bags, one Ebene and one medium grey (Elephant?).The Ebene is the oldest og most used of them, and the sides and corners on both of them are slowly starting to soften og become a bit floppy. They are both thrown around rather casually, and stuffed normally with far too many receipts and various cards. But altogether quite durable, although i would assume a lighter colour would look grubbier and more prone to  show wear and tear, as light colours invariably do.


----------



## eliwon

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3498836
> 
> My two scarves from Les Olivades. They are about 36" square and a very soft cotton. The one on the left is a dark navy with rustic fall colors and the right is a soft gray with pinks and a deep red. Not fancy by any means but a lovely reminder of France.



The provencal ,cotton/printing on fabric has a long history, and well worth studying. Thee is still at least a other brand around which of lately seem to have made a turnaround, shaking up their business and diversified. Yhey make the material for home decor, dresses, shorts, skirts, etc. The have made great home decor for years, and their colours and pattern really capture the spirit and the light of the coast. I had my bed room  with a custom made bedspread , curtains, lampshades etc, the eighties have a lot to answer for. But the fabrics themselves stod the test of time and can be reused, no bleaching of the colours during all these years.


----------



## mrs moulds

When to Jarred to buy a charm for Cheyenne and why did buy myself 2 charms? Damn!


----------



## barbee

eliwon said:


> My daily experience is quite different re tying the 90ies. I hardly ever use a scarf ring and haven't got time in the morning for intricate knots (besides I want more of the pattern to show). Thus, a simple cowboy knot takes me through the day, leaving the ends loose at the front, only needing to readjust a couple of times during the day if the sweater underneath is of the more slippery kind. This very loose way of tying also leaves the scarf less wrinkled at the end of the day, so less hassle when putting it away.


Interesting you would reply now, Eliwon, as I was just considering a scarf ring.  I wondered, with a silk scarf, would the ends of the scarf slip out?  I really don't know how small/large the opening is in a scarf ring.  I thought I might try an inexpensive one on Amazon.  I definitely will try tying the scarf as you suggest.  I still have not worn it, due to the "stress" a silk scarf causes me. I absolutely love the Pegasus scarf, and continue to admire it in my closet.  I DO love scarves in general, but I think silk is not my friend!  Actually, I can't keep from buying scarves.  I had a return at the outlets yesterday, so stopped in the Coach store.  Everything screamed outlet(meaning, none of the cute new styles were there) but I found one scarf hidden among others, and it appeared to me to be "non outlet."  It was 75% off, and I already wore it today.


----------



## barbee

Here is my new scarf, with my YSL College bag.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Here is my new scarf, with my YSL College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546042


Pretty scarf, barbee! I really like this pattern, and it goes beautifully with your YSL bag. Great buy, too!


----------



## barbee

Also, a new travel jewelry holder.  The interior is velvet, with a pull out pouch.  I was taken by it, and feel the quality is great, for the price. I was not at all familiar with this brand, Hudson + Bleeker.


----------



## barbee

barbee said:


> Here is my new scarf, with my YSL College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546042


Thanks, Elaine. I did order a scarf ring from Amazon--the name of it was the same as on Mai Tai, but cheaper.  That's not to say they are the same, but I don't mind paying less since I am not sure how it will work on me.  I never ordered the magnets, but had my husband root out some to try.  By the time I decided to try the scarf with the magnets, I could not find the magnets he gave me!  Which is on par, haha, with how my life was a few days ago.


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> Interesting you would reply now, Eliwon, as I was just considering a scarf ring.  I wondered, with a silk scarf, would the ends of the scarf slip out?  I really don't know how small/large the opening is in a scarf ring.  I thought I might try an inexpensive one on Amazon.  I definitely will try tying the scarf as you suggest.  I still have not worn it, due to the "stress" a silk scarf causes me. I absolutely love the Pegasus scarf, and continue to admire it in my closet.  I DO love scarves in general, but I think silk is not my friend!  Actually, I can't keep from buying scarves.  I had a return at the outlets yesterday, so stopped in the Coach store.  Everything screamed outlet(meaning, none of the cute new styles were there) but I found one scarf hidden among others, and it appeared to me to be "non outlet."  It was 75% off, and I already wore it today.



About scarf rings I'm afraid I am almost a complete novice - they look pretty on others but somehow I just don't have the time and the patience to fiddle with them. I am eyeing one fro  H because it would open up a whole new scarf scene to me, i.e. smaller scarves like 70ies and pochettes for summer use, but I need to convince myself to shell out for it first   So, please, other well practised scarf ring users on this thread, chime in and share the light of the mysterious scarf ring use - best of luck, barbee


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Here is my new scarf, with my YSL College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546042


Gorgeous Barbee...very rich looking! Don't know if I should admire your College or eat it!


----------



## skyqueen

My Yoda!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3546291
> 
> My Yoda!


What a cutie!!   How have you been?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> What a cutie!!   How have you been?


I've been good but busy!
Maybe someone can help me...I'm interested in buying some Gucci loafers or Princeton mules. One color is hibiscus red and one color is red/red.
Anyone know the difference? I wanted more of a lipstick red (blue-red).


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here is my new scarf, with my YSL College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546042



Very lovely barbee....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3546291
> 
> My Yoda!



Oh how cute your Yoda is...


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3546291
> 
> My Yoda!



What a cutie pie! 

I've got to share my picture of my Sammy girl and my new damn addiction to Pandora bracelets!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> What a cutie pie!
> 
> I've got to share my picture of my Sammy girl and my new damn addiction to Pandora bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546434
> View attachment 3546435


I had to laugh, dearheart...the look on Sammy's face is priceless. I know who owns who! 
Wear your lovely Pandora bracelet in good health!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> I had to laugh, dearheart...the look on Sammy's face is priceless. I know who owns who!
> Wear your lovely Pandora bracelet in good health!



That Sammy, she's something else! The only cat that I've ever owned that loves tv/football!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I've been good but busy!
> Maybe someone can help me...I'm interested in buying some Gucci loafers or Princeton mules. One color is hibiscus red and one color is red/red.
> Anyone know the difference? I wanted more of a lipstick red (blue-red).


I looked at the Gucci website...the Hibiscus Red looks more blue/red.  Why don't you call and ask them? >>> 1.877.482.2430


----------



## ElainePG

mrs moulds said:


> That Sammy, she's something else! The only cat that I've ever owned that loves tv/football!
> 
> View attachment 3546587


Too funny!  Does she have a favorite team????


----------



## barbee

mrs moulds said:


> What a cutie pie!
> 
> I've got to share my picture of my Sammy girl and my new damn addiction to Pandora bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546434
> View attachment 3546435


Sammy is a cutie pie!  I see your addiction to Pandora  as much better than my years ago Beanie Baby purchases, which were supposedly for my daughter.  They are all in  2 bins in the closet.  What was I thinking?  You have something pretty to wear.  Feel good!


----------



## oreo713

mrs moulds said:


> That Sammy, she's something else! The only cat that I've ever owned that loves tv/football!
> 
> View attachment 3546587


omg..that would get me so nervous!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Here is my new scarf, with my YSL College bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546042


I just love the two colors together in the scarf!  It goes so nicely with the bag!!


----------



## mrs moulds

barbee said:


> Sammy is a cutie pie!  I see your addiction to Pandora  as much better than my years ago Beanie Baby purchases, which were supposedly for my daughter.  They are all in  2 bins in the closet.  What was I thinking?  You have something pretty to wear.  Feel good!



Girl! No! I was on the Beanie Baby kick too! Me and my little brother sleeping in Nordstrom's parking lot, knocking over any and everybody get a number to buy all of the bears! My last visit to LA me and my ex-husband was going through the ' 3 ' trunks of babies saying ' wow were we crazy or what' 
	

		
			
		

		
	



These are the ones that my daughter loves LOLO


----------



## mrs moulds

ElainePG said:


> Too funny!  Does she have a favorite team????



Really, she seems to love teams in red i.e. USC, Alabama and the Falcons! It's a hoot watching her trying to ' catch' them on the screen!


----------



## barbee

mrs moulds said:


> Girl! No! I was on the Beanie Baby kick too! Me and my little brother sleeping in Nordstrom's parking lot, knocking over any and everybody get a number to buy all of the bears! My last visit to LA me and my ex-husband was going through the ' 3 ' trunks of babies saying ' wow were we crazy or what'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546645
> 
> These are the ones that my daughter loves LOLO


Well, my daughter is 27 now, and she has moved on.  haha.  I made a best friend while living in Houston, over beanie babys. Met in a parking lot--our girls knew each other from riding the bus to school, and she had some bears from Canada(she was Canadian) and we quickly became friends.  So that was the plus for me, from the frenzy.


----------



## mrs moulds

barbee said:


> Well, my daughter is 27 now, and she has moved on.  haha.  I made a best friend while living in Houston, over beanie babys. Met in a parking lot--our girls knew each other from riding the bus to school, and she had some bears from Canada(she was Canadian) and we quickly became friends.  So that was the plus for me, from the frenzy.



My daughter 22 and she forgot that they even existed.  When we showed her she was like, old people! Hunny, I had to let her know that momma ain't old, just seasoned! [emoji23]


----------



## bisbee

mrs moulds said:


> My daughter 22 and she forgot that they even existed.  When we showed her she was like, old people! Hunny, I had to let her know that momma ain't old, just seasoned! [emoji23]


----------



## Cilifene

mrs moulds said:


> That Sammy, she's something else! The only cat that I've ever owned that loves tv/football!
> 
> View attachment 3546587



LOL, Just like my Tiger when there are birds and other cats on the tv.


----------



## mrs moulds

oreo713 said:


> omg..that would get me so nervous!



Yasss! It used to scare me as well, but, she has a soft touch and it's so darn funny to watch!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Your hair looks fabulous...very flattering!


Thanks, Sky


----------



## skyqueen

So...I've been busy as I said. I have my 1st meeting tonight. Fingers crossed! BUT, I'm never to busy for jewelry!
Picked these beauties up yesterday. All the circles move individually which gives them more pizzazz. F/VS1
Perfect for the holidays!
I'm considering a diamond cuff, too...fits my small wrist perfectly.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy as I said. I have my 1st meeting tonight. Fingers crossed! BUT, I'm never to busy for jewelry!
> Picked these beauties up yesterday. All the circles move individually which gives them more pizzazz. F/VS1
> Perfect for the holidays!
> I'm considering a diamond cuff, too...fits my small wrist perfectly.
> View attachment 3548088


Those earrings are so stunning!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy as I said. I have my 1st meeting tonight. Fingers crossed! BUT, I'm never to busy for jewelry!
> Picked these beauties up yesterday. All the circles move individually which gives them more pizzazz. F/VS1
> Perfect for the holidays!
> I'm considering a diamond cuff, too...fits my small wrist perfectly.
> View attachment 3548088



WOW..!!! Stunning ..


----------



## Cilifene

As posted on IG - I bought a Burberry down parka a few months ago. Now I got to use it, I REALLY love it  But as you may know, I'm addicted to Burberry coats 
Cats love paper bags we all know that. But this time I think he hoped it was a playmate


----------



## Cilifene

A few more pics - It's so warm no more freezing butt on my bike


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy as I said. I have my 1st meeting tonight. Fingers crossed! BUT, I'm never to busy for jewelry!
> Picked these beauties up yesterday. All the circles move individually which gives them more pizzazz. F/VS1
> Perfect for the holidays!
> I'm considering a diamond cuff, too...fits my small wrist perfectly.
> View attachment 3548088


Skyqueen! Agreed with Barbee, stunning earrings!!! So, so pretty!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> A few more pics - It's so warm no more freezing butt on my bike
> 
> View attachment 3548184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548185
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548186


Cilifene, your coat is fantastic! So classic and so warm looking. Definitely a win/win!


----------



## can_do_mom

You guys, I just collapsed on the sofa for a few minutes to relax... I just wrapped up baking 32 loaves of cranberry bread. Yes, you read that right. I give them away at Christmas. So far I've made 58 loaves and I think I'm done. Whew! Plus I've been baking other Christmas goodies.

I'm going out tonight with girlfriends to dinner and the musical "White Christmas". I had hoped to wear my new to me vintage fur coat I picked up last weekend but it's too cold out. It's not full length, just a jacket. Anyway, giving myself a few minutes of rest before I clean the kitchen. If I get my act together before I have to rush out the door, I'll take a mod shot of the jacket. I'm so enjoying seeing everyone else's pics!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy as I said. I have my 1st meeting tonight. Fingers crossed! BUT, I'm never to busy for jewelry!
> Picked these beauties up yesterday. All the circles move individually which gives them more pizzazz. F/VS1
> Perfect for the holidays!
> I'm considering a diamond cuff, too...fits my small wrist perfectly.
> View attachment 3548088


Those are utterly magnificent!!!  Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> A few more pics - It's so warm no more freezing butt on my bike
> 
> View attachment 3548184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548185
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548186


Gorgeous coat...keep warm...too bad you can't get a heated seat on your bike!!!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Cilifene, your coat is fantastic! So classic and so warm looking. Definitely a win/win!


Thank you CDM 



can_do_mom said:


> You guys, I just collapsed on the sofa for a few minutes to relax... I just wrapped up baking 32 loaves of cranberry bread. Yes, you read that right. I give them away at Christmas. So far I've made 58 loaves and I think I'm done. Whew! Plus I've been baking other Christmas goodies.
> 
> I'm going out tonight with girlfriends to dinner and the musical "White Christmas". I had hoped to wear my new to me vintage fur coat I picked up last weekend but it's too cold out. It's not full length, just a jacket. Anyway, giving myself a few minutes of rest before I clean the kitchen. If I get my act together before I have to rush out the door, I'll take a mod shot of the jacket. I'm so enjoying seeing everyone else's pics!


Wow, you have been busy! So annoying when you can't wear what you want cause of the weather  I hope you'll have a wonderful time anyway dear


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Gorgeous coat...keep warm...too bad you can't get a heated seat on your bike!!!



Thanks dear  lol, yeah I would love a heated seat


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear  lol, yeah I would love a heated seat


Sounds like an idea that could be patented.  lol


----------



## ElainePG

mrs moulds said:


> Really, she seems to love teams in red i.e. USC, Alabama and the Falcons! It's a hoot watching her trying to ' catch' them on the screen!


That's hysterical! I guess cats aren't color-blind like dogs are, then!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy as I said. I have my 1st meeting tonight. Fingers crossed! BUT, I'm never to busy for jewelry!
> Picked these beauties up yesterday. All the circles move individually which gives them more pizzazz. F/VS1
> Perfect for the holidays!
> I'm considering a diamond cuff, too...fits my small wrist perfectly.
> View attachment 3548088


Those earrings are absolutely stunning, SQ! You'll definitely wow them at the meeting tonight.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> As posted on IG - I bought a Burberry down parka a few months ago. Now I got to use it, I REALLY love it  But as you may know, I'm addicted to Burberry coats
> Cats love paper bags we all know that. But this time I think he hoped it was a playmate
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548181
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548183


I love your Burberry parka, cilifene. And your pix of your cat with the paper bag are toooooo funny! It would make a good IG video, wouldn't it?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> You guys, I just collapsed on the sofa for a few minutes to relax... I just wrapped up baking 32 loaves of cranberry bread. Yes, you read that right. I give them away at Christmas. So far I've made 58 loaves and I think I'm done. Whew! Plus I've been baking other Christmas goodies.
> 
> I'm going out tonight with girlfriends to dinner and the musical "White Christmas". I had hoped to wear my new to me vintage fur coat I picked up last weekend but it's too cold out. It's not full length, just a jacket. Anyway, giving myself a few minutes of rest before I clean the kitchen. If I get my act together before I have to rush out the door, I'll take a mod shot of the jacket. I'm so enjoying seeing everyone else's pics!


58 loaves of cranberry bread... yikes!  You are REALLY into the Christmas spirit, CDM! Do you back Christmas cookies, too?
I'd love to see a photo of you in your vintage fur jacket. Where you live, fur definitely makes very good sense!
Enjoy "White Christmas" tonight. I always get all choked up when I see the old black & white movie, but I don't know anything about the musical. Is it an old one, based on the movie, or is it something new?


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Those earrings are so stunning!





Cilifene said:


> WOW..!!! Stunning ..





can_do_mom said:


> Skyqueen! Agreed with Barbee, stunning earrings!!! So, so pretty!





oreo713 said:


> Those are utterly magnificent!!!  Wear them in the best of health!





ElainePG said:


> Those earrings are absolutely stunning, SQ! You'll definitely wow them at the meeting tonight.


Thanks girls...they really are unique!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> A few more pics - It's so warm no more freezing butt on my bike
> 
> View attachment 3548184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548185
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548186


PERFECT!


can_do_mom said:


> You guys, I just collapsed on the sofa for a few minutes to relax... I just wrapped up baking 32 loaves of cranberry bread. Yes, you read that right. I give them away at Christmas. So far I've made 58 loaves and I think I'm done. Whew! Plus I've been baking other Christmas goodies.
> 
> I'm going out tonight with girlfriends to dinner and the musical "White Christmas". I had hoped to wear my new to me vintage fur coat I picked up last weekend but it's too cold out. It's not full length, just a jacket. Anyway, giving myself a few minutes of rest before I clean the kitchen. If I get my act together before I have to rush out the door, I'll take a mod shot of the jacket. I'm so enjoying seeing everyone else's pics!


I had to laugh...my property abuts a cranberry bog. You are one ambitious woman


----------



## skyqueen

Here is a pic of the diamond cuff...my jeweler let me take it home for a couple days to "think on it". While beautiful it's going back. A few pieces are coming from their Boston store for me to see. I bought the earrings so I'll see what else I like. I'm on a roll


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Here is a pic of the diamond cuff...my jeweler let me take it home for a couple days to "think on it". While beautiful it's going back. A few pieces are coming from their Boston store for me to see. I bought the earrings so I'll see what else I like. I'm on a roll
> View attachment 3548538


It's beautiful, but those earrings...breathtaking!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> A few more pics - It's so warm no more freezing butt on my bike
> 
> View attachment 3548184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548185
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548186


So pretty.  It's a very useful purchase.  I can't even think about riding a bicycle in the cold of winter!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Here is a pic of the diamond cuff...my jeweler let me take it home for a couple days to "think on it". While beautiful it's going back. A few pieces are coming from their Boston store for me to see. I bought the earrings so I'll see what else I like. I'm on a roll
> View attachment 3548538


Wow wow wow! The only thinking I would have to do is on the price.  Can't wait to see what the others you try will look like!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I love your Burberry parka, cilifene. And your pix of your cat with the paper bag are toooooo funny! It would make a good IG video, wouldn't it?


Thanks dear E  yeah, it would a fun video - if he was alone with it he probably would eat the fur..


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> PERFECT!


Thank you SQ ...


skyqueen said:


> Here is a pic of the diamond cuff...my jeweler let me take it home for a couple days to "think on it". While beautiful it's going back. A few pieces are coming from their Boston store for me to see. I bought the earrings so I'll see what else I like. I'm on a roll
> View attachment 3548538



Wow, Gorgeous! - I'm excited to see the other pieces coming....


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> So pretty.  It's a very useful purchase.  I can't even think about riding a bicycle in the cold of winter!


Thank you dear barbee!  I wouldn't ride a bicycle in the cold either if I didn't I have to (cause my job)  ..I'm counting the winters - another five years to retirement..


----------



## djfmn

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy as I said. I have my 1st meeting tonight. Fingers crossed! BUT, I'm never to busy for jewelry!
> Picked these beauties up yesterday. All the circles move individually which gives them more pizzazz. F/VS1
> Perfect for the holidays!
> I'm considering a diamond cuff, too...fits my small wrist perfectly.
> View attachment 3548088


Those earrings are gorgeous. Definitely perfect for the holidays.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Wow wow wow! The only thinking I would have to do is on the price.  Can't wait to see what the others you try will look like!


Too expensive (10K) and my GF's aren't wild bout it! The other jewelry is being overnighted today, probably check it out Sat. 


djfmn said:


> Those earrings are gorgeous. Definitely perfect for the holidays.


Thanks dear...I'm keeping these!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Too expensive (10K) and my GF's aren't wild bout it! The other jewelry is being overnighted today, probably check it out Sat.


I was wondering why it was going back... but those are *two* very good reasons! 
Hope something good comes in tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## can_do_mom

Just got home after spreading the cranberry bread joy, ha ha!  Sometimes I give a loaf to a random stranger.  Today a new recipient was a local library that I frequent.  Mind you, I always give a loaf to my little hometown library but this is a bigger library in a neighboring town.  I feel as though I was meant to stop there today because the librarian that I usually deal with was in tears.  Turns out they'd had significant staffing changes and resignations this week and the remaining staff is hurting.  I gave her the bread and a hug and thanked her and told her how much I appreciate all they do.  I think I was meant to be there at just that time.  

In other news, we are getting a significant winter storm today and tomorrow and are supposed to have a houseful here to celebrate Christmas with hubby's dad and stepmother tomorrow.  We will see if it happens.  If not, I have a LOT of food and you all should come see us in the northwoods.  There's a party tonight at my SIL and BIL's, their annual Tom and Jerry party.  I don't even like T&J's so I am bringing my own cocktail to try.  I've never had a Winter Gin & Tonic but I love G&T's so I thought I'd give it a whirl.  

Theodore, my trusty sidekick, and I need to fill the bird feeders before it gets dark so I must dash!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Just got home after spreading the cranberry bread joy, ha ha!  Sometimes I give a loaf to a random stranger.  Today a new recipient was a local library that I frequent.  Mind you, I always give a loaf to my little hometown library but this is a bigger library in a neighboring town.  I feel as though I was meant to stop there today because the librarian that I usually deal with was in tears.  Turns out they'd had significant staffing changes and resignations this week and the remaining staff is hurting.  I gave her the bread and a hug and thanked her and told her how much I appreciate all they do.  I think I was meant to be there at just that time.
> 
> In other news, we are getting a significant winter storm today and tomorrow and are supposed to have a houseful here to celebrate Christmas with hubby's dad and stepmother tomorrow.  We will see if it happens.  If not, I have a LOT of food and you all should come see us in the northwoods.  There's a party tonight at my SIL and BIL's, their annual Tom and Jerry party.  I don't even like T&J's so I am bringing my own cocktail to try.  I've never had a Winter Gin & Tonic but I love G&T's so I thought I'd give it a whirl.
> 
> Theodore, my trusty sidekick, and I need to fill the bird feeders before it gets dark so I must dash!


that is so sweet of you to spread the cranberry bread love!  I wish you could send one my way...


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> that is so sweet of you to spread the cranberry bread love!  I wish you could send one my way...


Thanks, Barbee! I wish I could too!


----------



## Izzy48

Purchased a Canada Goose parka and we finally have cold enough weather for me to wear it. Love this thing but I have already been rebuked by a total stranger because of the small amount of a


skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy as I said. I have my 1st meeting tonight. Fingers crossed! BUT, I'm never to busy for jewelry!
> Picked these beauties up yesterday. All the circles move individually which gives them more pizzazz. F/VS1
> Perfect for the holidays!
> I'm considering a diamond cuff, too...fits my small wrist perfectly.
> View attachment 3548088


These are so fabulous, just love the look.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> As posted on IG - I bought a Burberry down parka a few months ago. Now I got to use it, I REALLY love it  But as you may know, I'm addicted to Burberry coats
> Cats love paper bags we all know that. But this time I think he hoped it was a playmate
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548181
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548183


Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

Recently I was preparing for a trip to Europe  where we would be spending some time close to the Baltic Sea in the winter (since cancelled) so I needed a  parka for severe cold. I researched cold weather parkas and found the Canada Goose brand. Ordered the Dawson and I am completely sold on the quality of the parka. I have never owned a parka which meets the quality standard this one does. It is not for fashion but I still love it. I have only worn it a couple of times and since it is made for Arctic cold 19 degrees wasn't even a test for it. It was frigid in the mountains today and I am the only one in our group who stayed warm. The only problem I have had is being criticized by total strangers for having animal fur on the hood. I must say it bothered me but the fur is there for a purpose and it was needed today with high winds and cold temperatures.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> These are so fabulous, just love the look.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased a Canada Goose parka and we finally have cold enough weather for me to wear it. Love this thing but I have already been rebuked by a total stranger because of the small amount of a
> 
> These are so fabulous, just love the look.



Does anyone have an idea how part of my post ended up here? I am amazed. Sorry Sky, don't know how this happened but i still love your earrings.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone have an idea how part of my post ended up here? I am amazed. Sorry Sky, don't know how this happened but i still love your earrings.


Izzy...strange things have been happening.  I somehow quoted someone the 
other day but didn't post...but it showed up and I swear I didn't even THINK of replying to her post!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Izzy...strange things have been happening.  I somehow quoted someone the
> other day but didn't post...but it showed up and I swear I didn't even THINK of replying to her post!



Thanks for your reply Bisbee. I do hope this shows up where it is being typed. I feel a bit better this has happened to someone else!!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Izzy...strange things have been happening.  I somehow quoted someone the
> other day but didn't post...but it showed up and I swear I didn't even THINK of replying to her post!





Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for your reply Bisbee. I do hope this shows up where it is being typed. I feel a bit better this has happened to someone else!!


I HATE this new format! Very screwy indeed! 
Finally figured out how to multi-quote....................
Thanks Izzy, your Canada Goose parka is fabulous!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I was preparing for a trip to Europe  where we would be spending some time close to the Baltic Sea in the winter (since cancelled) so I needed a  parka for severe cold. I researched cold weather parkas and found the Canada Goose brand. Ordered the Dawson and I am completely sold on the quality of the parka. I have never owned a parka which meets the quality standard this one does. It is not for fashion but I still love it. I have only worn it a couple of times and since it is made for Arctic cold 19 degrees wasn't even a test for it. It was frigid in the mountains today and I am the only one in our group who stayed warm. The only problem I have had is being criticized by total strangers for having animal fur on the hood. I must say it bothered me but the fur is there for a purpose and it was needed today with high winds and cold temperatures.


It is such a fabulous jacket.  I wish I could justify the cost in purchasing one.  I have too many older jackets in my closet, and a new jacket doesn't seem to be on horizon
 with all the upcoming medical bills.  In my next lifetime perhaps............. lol


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I HATE this new format! Very screwy indeed!
> Finally figured out how to multi-quote....................
> Thanks Izzy, your Canada Goose parka is fabulous!


Thanks Sky!




oreo713 said:


> It is such a fabulous jacket.  I wish I could justify the cost in purchasing one.  I have too many older jackets in my closet, and a new jacket doesn't seem to be on horizon
> with all the upcoming medical bills.  In my next lifetime perhaps............. lol



You are right in that it took some time for me to justify the coat (but the trip required it)  particularly since our weather becomes extremely cold for a few days and then warms up quickly. No doubt I will never purchase another parka like this so it will outlast me for sure! Just sorry I had to miss the trip.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I was preparing for a trip to Europe  where we would be spending some time close to the Baltic Sea in the winter (since cancelled) so I needed a  parka for severe cold. I researched cold weather parkas and found the Canada Goose brand. Ordered the Dawson and I am completely sold on the quality of the parka. I have never owned a parka which meets the quality standard this one does. It is not for fashion but I still love it. I have only worn it a couple of times and since it is made for Arctic cold 19 degrees wasn't even a test for it. It was frigid in the mountains today and I am the only one in our group who stayed warm. The only problem I have had is being criticized by total strangers for having animal fur on the hood. I must say it bothered me but the fur is there for a purpose and it was needed today with high winds and cold temperatures.


Izzy, your Canada Goose parka looks great! I saw these in Iceland and was tempted but didn't want to haul such a bulky parka around on the rest of our trip when we were headed to warmer climates. Hopefully you can plan another trip where you will be able to wear it!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Just got home after spreading the cranberry bread joy, ha ha!  Sometimes I give a loaf to a random stranger.  Today a new recipient was a local library that I frequent.  Mind you, I always give a loaf to my little hometown library but this is a bigger library in a neighboring town.  I feel as though I was meant to stop there today because the librarian that I usually deal with was in tears.  Turns out they'd had significant staffing changes and resignations this week and the remaining staff is hurting.  I gave her the bread and a hug and thanked her and told her how much I appreciate all they do.  I think I was meant to be there at just that time.
> 
> In other news, we are getting a significant winter storm today and tomorrow and are supposed to have a houseful here to celebrate Christmas with hubby's dad and stepmother tomorrow.  We will see if it happens.  If not, I have a LOT of food and you all should come see us in the northwoods.  There's a party tonight at my SIL and BIL's, their annual Tom and Jerry party.  I don't even like T&J's so I am bringing my own cocktail to try.  I've never had a Winter Gin & Tonic but I love G&T's so I thought I'd give it a whirl.
> 
> Theodore, my trusty sidekick, and I need to fill the bird feeders before it gets dark so I must dash!


You have a HUGE heart, can_do_mom!  I'm sure you made their day at the library. Layoffs, staff changes, and resignations are so sad in a library. These are important people! 

The library was *such* a big part of my life when I was growing up... my Mom would take me every Saturday, and I would check out a big pile of books (I was a fast reader, so I needed LOTS!). Then when I was older, I would go to the library to do research for term papers. No computers in those days, of course... everything was in books, which got looked up in a card catalog! But I still remember how nice and helpful the librarians were. And they still are. We have the sweetest librarians at our little local library, always ready with a kind word and a smile.

What exactly is a WINTER gin and tonic? Is it served hot?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I was preparing for a trip to Europe  where we would be spending some time close to the Baltic Sea in the winter (since cancelled) so I needed a  parka for severe cold. I researched cold weather parkas and found the Canada Goose brand. Ordered the Dawson and I am completely sold on the quality of the parka. I have never owned a parka which meets the quality standard this one does. It is not for fashion but I still love it. I have only worn it a couple of times and since it is made for Arctic cold 19 degrees wasn't even a test for it. It was frigid in the mountains today and I am the only one in our group who stayed warm. The only problem I have had is being criticized by total strangers for having animal fur on the hood. I must say it bothered me but the fur is there for a purpose and it was needed today with high winds and cold temperatures.


It looks so warm and cozy! I'm glad that it kept you warm today.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I was preparing for a trip to Europe  where we would be spending some time close to the Baltic Sea in the winter (since cancelled) so I needed a  parka for severe cold. I researched cold weather parkas and found the Canada Goose brand. Ordered the Dawson and I am completely sold on the quality of the parka. I have never owned a parka which meets the quality standard this one does. It is not for fashion but I still love it. I have only worn it a couple of times and since it is made for Arctic cold 19 degrees wasn't even a test for it. It was frigid in the mountains today and I am the only one in our group who stayed warm. The only problem I have had is being criticized by total strangers for having animal fur on the hood. I must say it bothered me but the fur is there for a purpose and it was needed today with high winds and cold temperatures.



It's a great parka izzy! Did total strangers criticized cause of the fur?    I'm so sorry to hear that...


----------



## Cilifene

My favorite - and my happy color ... BLACK ... 
Capucines - Mono silk and wool scarf - H clic.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> My favorite - and my happy color ... BLACK ...
> Capucines - Mono silk and wool scarf - H clic.
> 
> View attachment 3551178


love both!!!  especially in black!! (it's a NY staple)


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> My favorite - and my happy color ... BLACK ...
> Capucines - Mono silk and wool scarf - H clic.
> 
> View attachment 3551178


psssssssssst......I sent you a  PM


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> My favorite - and my happy color ... BLACK ...
> Capucines - Mono silk and wool scarf - H clic.
> 
> View attachment 3551178


Black, black,black--love it!  My favorite color in clothes, etc also.  I have that bracelet, and keeping thinking I should get another, but isn't black best??  Don't really need another!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> It's a great parka izzy! Did total strangers criticized cause of the fur?    I'm so sorry to hear that...


Yes, and it made me feel terrible but it was so cold with high winds I felt I needed the protection of the fur around my face. It is probably not uncommon to have this happen because of animal rights activists. However, I feel I am pro animal rights but I try to understand sometimes it's just necessary to use some animal skins. I wimped out and removed the fur from my hood! Your coat is beautiful and so stylish!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Izzy, your Canada Goose parka looks great! I saw these in Iceland and was tempted but didn't want to haul such a bulky parka around on the rest of our trip when we were headed to warmer climates. Hopefully you can plan another trip where you will be able to wear it!


I hope to travel at a later time as well.  I wouldn't want to carry the  CG parka in warmer climates either!  Since my daughter is out at all hours on call I worry about her getting caught out in the snow/ice weather because of wrecks or any emergency. Purchased her one of the CG stylish ones and hope she likes it. It's under the Christmas tree so we will see. I was not concerned with style for myself just warmth.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Black, black,black--love it!  My favorite color in clothes, etc also.  I have that bracelet, and keeping thinking I should get another, but isn't black best??  Don't really need another!


A white would be nice next to the black..


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, and it made me feel terrible but it was so cold with high winds I felt I needed the protection of the fur around my face. It is probably not uncommon to have this happen because of animal rights activists. However, I feel I am pro animal rights but I try to understand sometimes it's just necessary to use some animal skins. I wimped out and removed the fur from my hood! Your coat is beautiful and so stylish!


Oh Izzy, do put the fur back on - it's your coat you should wear it like you feel like it..  
Thank you dear,  I wasn't going to use it at work - that's why I went for a stylish one (and warm!) - my work is NOT stylish so in my free time I need to dress nice/cool/stylish. But my old down jacket really is worn out, so I said to myself - why not use my new warm parka at work  
We shouldn't be afraid to use the nice things - after all we bought them to be used ..


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Oh Izzy, do put the fur back on - it's your coat you should wear it like you feel like it..
> Thank you dear,  I wasn't going to use it at work - that's why I went for a stylish one (and warm!) - my work is NOT stylish so in my free time I need to dress nice/cool/stylish. But my old down jacket really is worn out, so I said to myself - why not use my new warm parka at work
> We shouldn't be afraid to use the nice things - after all we bought them to be used ..



I think you are correct about wearing the parka because it's beautiful and I also think since you do work which is not stylish it is good to wear your new coat. It is beautiful and stylish and will make you feel good. Another thing is I am going to do is put the fur back on the parka just as you recommend!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I think you are correct about wearing the parka because it's beautiful and I also think since you do work which is not stylish it is good to wear your new coat. It is beautiful and stylish and will make you feel good. Another thing is *I am going to do is put the fur back on the parka* just as you recommend!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I think you are correct about wearing the parka because it's beautiful and I also think since you do work which is not stylish it is good to wear your new coat. It is beautiful and stylish and will make you feel good. Another thing is I am going to do is put the fur back on the parka just as you recommend![/QU
> Too bad we cannot give people like that a heated stare.  Maybe practice with hubby?!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

I bought the red Gucci Jordaan Loafers and an Alexander McQueen wrap. Merry Christmas to me!
I love skulls!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I bought the red Gucci Jordaan Loafers and an Alexander McQueen wrap. Merry Christmas to me!
> I love skulls!
> View attachment 3553264
> View attachment 3553266


Gorgeous!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I bought the red Gucci Jordaan Loafers and an Alexander McQueen wrap. Merry Christmas to me!
> I love skulls!
> View attachment 3553264
> View attachment 3553266



LOVE both..


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I bought the red Gucci Jordaan Loafers and an Alexander McQueen wrap. Merry Christmas to me!
> I love skulls!
> View attachment 3553264
> View attachment 3553266


Love them both!  Enjoy!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I bought the red Gucci Jordaan Loafers and an Alexander McQueen wrap. Merry Christmas to me!
> I love skulls!
> View attachment 3553264
> View attachment 3553266



Such a great selection of shoes and wrap. Love Alexander McQ's skull scarves and wraps. You will look fab!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I bought the red Gucci Jordaan Loafers and an Alexander McQueen wrap. Merry Christmas to me!
> I love skulls!
> View attachment 3553264
> View attachment 3553266


Let us know when you wear the loafers--take a modeling pic, please!  Are they the "blue" red or more the "hibiscus" red?  I do suppose whichever it is, you love the color!
I ordered some Kate  Spade patent black loafers, which should arrive tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Let us know when you wear the loafers--take a modeling pic, please!  Are they the "blue" red or more the "hibiscus" red?  I do suppose whichever it is, you love the color!
> I ordered some Kate  Spade patent black loafers, which should arrive tomorrow. We shall see.


The shoes were delivered yesterday but I wasn't home to sign...hopefully today! I'll let you know..............


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The shoes were delivered yesterday but I wasn't home to sign...hopefully today! I'll let you know..............


Fingers crossed for you that they're a perfect fit!


----------



## barbee

OK, Skyqueen, these are not Gucci, but... I am still excited!  My new Kate Spade loafers.  They came via Shoprunner, in 2 days, which I am loving, and were on sale (as I quickly told hubby!) from Lord and Taylor.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> OK, Skyqueen, these are not Gucci, but... I am still excited!  My new Kate Spade loafers.  They came via Shoprunner, in 2 days, which I am loving, and were on sale (as I quickly told hubby!) from Lord and Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554711
> View attachment 3554713


Very cute, barbee!  
I love patent leather for winter, since it's waterproof. And these look so festive for holiday parties. Enjoy them!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> OK, Skyqueen, these are not Gucci, but... I am still excited!  My new Kate Spade loafers.  They came via Shoprunner, in 2 days, which I am loving, and were on sale (as I quickly told hubby!) from Lord and Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554711
> View attachment 3554713



Love these, Barbee...they are called tuxedo loafers!


----------



## skyqueen




----------



## skyqueen

The loafers are a great red...I'd say a deeper lipstick red but a blue-red tone. A bit narrow (and I have a narrow foot) so I'll have them stretched and "sure-grips" put on the soles.
The McQueen cape is just fabulous...HUGE and soft. You have to be fairly tall to wear this...a lot of material.
Pleased with both purchases! [emoji173]️


----------



## chessmont

Izzy48 said:


> Recently I was preparing for a trip to Europe  where we would be spending some time close to the Baltic Sea in the winter (since cancelled) so I needed a  parka for severe cold. I researched cold weather parkas and found the Canada Goose brand. Ordered the Dawson and I am completely sold on the quality of the parka. I have never owned a parka which meets the quality standard this one does. It is not for fashion but I still love it. I have only worn it a couple of times and since it is made for Arctic cold 19 degrees wasn't even a test for it. It was frigid in the mountains today and I am the only one in our group who stayed warm. The only problem I have had is being criticized by total strangers for having animal fur on the hood. I must say it bothered me but the fur is there for a purpose and it was needed today with high winds and cold temperatures.



Tell those strangers to go eff themselves!  Nobody's business! Don't you dare feel guilty.  This is one of my pet peeves in case you can't tell, LOL.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> The loafers are a great red...I'd say a deeper lipstick red but a blue-red tone. A bit narrow (and I have a narrow foot) so I'll have them stretched and "sure-grips" put on the soles.
> The McQueen cape is just fabulous...HUGE and soft. You have to be fairly tall to wear this...a lot of material.
> Pleased with both purchases! [emoji173]️


The cape will be great for your cold Northeast winter.  Isn't it nice to be  totally satisfied with your purchases??
I hope I don't need a tuxedo for my loafers.  I thought as I took the pictures they are a bit masculine.  In person, not so much.  I see them with jeans or leggings and a crisp white shirt. Or with just anything.  Now a few pairs  of shoes have to exit the closet.  My rule--one in, one out.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Very cute, barbee!
> I love patent leather for winter, since it's waterproof. And these look so festive for holiday parties. Enjoy them!


What holiday parties?  This has been the worst year for lack of parties.  When your husband is retired that changes things.  One of the couples we socialize with is gone for the whole month, another always comes to our houses when invited, but never has us over, so I am just a scrooge right now, haha.  Cleaned all day, worked in the yard, and will grocery shop tomorrow. Daughter and her boyfriend will arrive late evening, then.  It will all improve!


----------



## megt10

Hi everyone. Stopping in to wish you all happy holidays. I know I have been gone awhile and I am not even going to attempt to catch on everything I missed. Hope to be around more often soon. Miss you all. Special thanks to the ladies that sent me emails. I appreciate it. SQ, love the shoes.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> The cape will be great for your cold Northeast winter.  Isn't it nice to be  totally satisfied with your purchases??
> I hope I don't need a tuxedo for my loafers.  I thought as I took the pictures they are a bit masculine.  In person, not so much.  I see them with jeans or leggings and a crisp white shirt. Or with just anything.  Now a few pairs  of shoes have to exit the closet.  My rule--one in, one out.



LOL! No...that's the actual name of that type of shoe. Definitely unisex style but these look very feminine to me. I love this type of shoe...very Greta Garbo/Katherine Hepburn! 
Actually I can see me wearing these with my new AMQ cape! Off to check out Lord & Taylor's website [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

megt10 said:


> Hi everyone. Stopping in to wish you all happy holidays. I know I have been gone awhile and I am not even going to attempt to catch on everything I missed. Hope to be around more often soon. Miss you all. Special thanks to the ladies that sent me emails. I appreciate it. SQ, love the shoes.



Welcome back, Meg...hope all is well with you [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The loafers are a great red...I'd say a deeper lipstick red but a blue-red tone. A bit narrow (and I have a narrow foot) so I'll have them stretched and "sure-grips" put on the soles.
> The McQueen cape is just fabulous...HUGE and soft. You have to be fairly tall to wear this...a lot of material.
> Pleased with both purchases! [emoji173]️


Love both your purchases, SQ. I envy you, being able to wear capes; I love them but would look mighty silly if I tried wearing one. I'd be a "walking cape"!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> OK, Skyqueen, these are not Gucci, but... I am still excited!  My new Kate Spade loafers.  They came via Shoprunner, in 2 days, which I am loving, and were on sale (as I quickly told hubby!) from Lord and Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554711
> View attachment 3554713


Love the loafers, Barbee! The patent/matte combo looks great!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Love both your purchases, SQ. I envy you, being able to wear capes; I love them but would look mighty silly if I tried wearing one. I'd be a "walking cape"!



Not the cape for you, Elaine...it is huge [emoji8]


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Hi everyone. Stopping in to wish you all happy holidays. I know I have been gone awhile and I am not even going to attempt to catch on everything I missed. Hope to be around more often soon. Miss you all. Special thanks to the ladies that sent me emails. I appreciate it. SQ, love the shoes.


Nice to see your smiling face.  Hope that you and your family, including your furbabies) are well.  Try to stop by once in a while


----------



## oreo713

Here's wishing all you lovely ladies and your families a very happy and healthy holiday season. Let's hope that 2017 brings us all much joy.


----------



## Juliemvis

Just wanted to wish you all, a merry Christmas and a happy new year but more importantly good Heath and happiness [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji1335]


----------



## oreo713




----------



## ElainePG

Hugs to all on this thread for the holiday season... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and may you all be surrounded by friends and family this week.

Sorry I was "a day late & a dollar short" with this post; the 25th is my birthday, and I've been busy doing serious damage to this gorgeous cake!


----------



## Juliemvis

ElainePG said:


> Hugs to all on this thread for the holiday season... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and may you all be surrounded by friends and family this week.
> 
> Sorry I was "a day late & a dollar short" with this post; the 25th is my birthday, and I've been busy doing serious damage to this gorgeous cake!
> 
> View attachment 3558389



Happy birthday Elaine X I hope you had a wonderful day and a lovely Christmas [emoji319][emoji319][emoji512][emoji512] . Wishing you Heath and happiness [emoji173]️


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> Happy birthday Elaine X I hope you had a wonderful day and a lovely Christmas [emoji319][emoji319][emoji512][emoji512] . Wishing you Heath and happiness [emoji173]️


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Hugs to all on this thread for the holiday season... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and may you all be surrounded by friends and family this week.
> 
> Sorry I was "a day late & a dollar short" with this post; the 25th is my birthday, and I've been busy doing serious damage to this gorgeous cake!
> 
> View attachment 3558389



Happy Birthday dear Elaine


----------



## bisbee

Happy Birthday Elaine!  My stepdaughter is a Christmas baby...we went to a brunch her mother always has for her on Christmas morning...then we went to my son's house to celebrate the 2nd night of Hanukkah with my grandchildren!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Hugs to all on this thread for the holiday season... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and may you all be surrounded by friends and family this week.
> 
> Sorry I was "a day late & a dollar short" with this post; the 25th is my birthday, and I've been busy doing serious damage to this gorgeous cake!
> 
> View attachment 3558389


Happiest of birthdays Elaine..wish we could get together for a birthday toast!!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Hugs to all on this thread for the holiday season... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and may you all be surrounded by friends and family this week.
> 
> Sorry I was "a day late & a dollar short" with this post; the 25th is my birthday, and I've been busy doing serious damage to this gorgeous cake!
> 
> View attachment 3558389


Happy birthday to you, dear Elaine! If you were here I'd lift a toast to you! I so appreciate your warmth and joy on this forum!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Happy Birthday dear Elaine


Thank you, dear Cilifene!



bisbee said:


> Happy Birthday Elaine!  My stepdaughter is a Christmas baby...we went to a brunch her mother always has for her on Christmas morning...then we went to my son's house to celebrate the 2nd night of Hanukkah with my grandchildren!


That sounds so nice, Bisbee! Wish your stepdaughter a happy "twin birthday" from me! 



oreo713 said:


> Happiest of birthdays Elaine..wish we could get together for a birthday toast!!


Thank you, oreo... so do I!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Happy birthday to you, dear Elaine! If you were here I'd lift a toast to you! I so appreciate your warmth and joy on this forum!


Thank you, C_D_M; that is so very sweet! I hope your family had a great Christmas!


----------



## can_do_mom

Well, ladies! We are in the midst of the holidays which has us all pretty busy, based on the lack of posting here. My eldest daughter is a certified personal trainer and I am her worst client, or so she tells me, heh heh...

All jokes aside, I have a family history of heart disease and am at an elevated risk for a heart attack because of my youthful hysterectomy. So, guess where I am tonight? That's right, the gym! (Have I mentioned I don't really like going to the gym?)


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Well, ladies! We are in the midst of the holidays which has us all pretty busy, based on the lack of posting here. My eldest daughter is a certified personal trainer and I am her worst client, or so she tells me, heh heh...
> 
> All jokes aside, I have a family history of heart disease and am at an elevated risk for a heart attack because of my youthful hysterectomy. So, guess where I am tonight? That's right, the gym! (Have I mentioned I don't really like going to the gym?)


Aren't you a good girl! I went on the treadmill before lunch today, to make up for the birthday cake. I haven't really been overeating over the holidays, but there is definitely PLENTY of sugar and fat in even *one* slice of birthday cake... and I've had more than one slice!


----------



## can_do_mom

Oh, of course this is all because of the tragic passing of Carrie Fisher. So sad!

I know we like to talk about our pretty purses and scarves and jewelry but all of that is meaningless without our health. And so I urge all of us (myself included) to make the time and take care of ourselves!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Aren't you a good girl! I went on the treadmill before lunch today, to make up for the birthday cake. I haven't really been overeating over the holidays, but there is definitely PLENTY of sugar and fat in even *one* slice of birthday cake... and I've had more than one slice!


Elaine, I am definitely all about enjoying the birthday cake. I have already told my daughter I don't want to live the kind of life where I can't enjoy a glass of wine or a slice of birthday cake! Everything in moderation, right?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, I am definitely all about enjoying the birthday cake. I have already told my daughter I don't want to live the kind of life where I can't enjoy a glass of wine or a slice of birthday cake! Everything in moderation, right?


Yes, exactly. I eat right and exercise as much as I am able, but treats now & then are important too!


----------



## barbee

Happy belated birthday, Elaine. Your cake looks scrumptious!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Hugs to all on this thread for the holiday season... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and may you all be surrounded by friends and family this week.
> 
> Sorry I was "a day late & a dollar short" with this post; the 25th is my birthday, and I've been busy doing serious damage to this gorgeous cake!
> 
> View attachment 3558389


Happy (belated) Birthday, Elaine! Your cake looks delish!!!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Oh, of course this is all because of the tragic passing of Carrie Fisher. So sad!
> 
> I know we like to talk about our pretty purses and scarves and jewelry but all of that is meaningless without our health. And so I urge all of us (myself included) to make the time and take care of ourselves!


Carrie Fisher had a terrific sense of humor! I wonder what will happen to Gary...her little French Bulldog? They were inseparable


----------



## skyqueen

Hope everyone had wonderful holidays!

I wore my AMQ cape and Gucci shoes out to diner Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dinner. No one noticed the shoes but everyone noticed the cape.
So glad I bought it!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Happy belated birthday, Elaine. Your cake looks scrumptious!





skyqueen said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday, Elaine! Your cake looks delish!!!


Thank you, barbee and skyqueen! It was a nice little family celebration, plus we also lit Hanukkah candles. 
And the weather was just chilly enough to warrant a fire in the fireplace for the evening. Very cozy!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Carrie Fisher had a terrific sense of humor! I wonder what will happen to Gary...her little French Bulldog? They were inseparable


The newspaper story said that C.F. has a daughter... maybe she will take the dog? 
Is Carrie Fisher someone that you ever met, SQ?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> The newspaper story said that C.F. has a daughter... maybe she will take the dog?
> Is Carrie Fisher someone that you ever met, SQ?


Never had Carrie Fisher on a flight...wish I had. They say she was the best script doctor in Hollywood! Years ago I did have Debbie Reynolds on a flight...very nice but tiny and busty.
Those were the days when celebrities were "Movie Stars"...perfect hair, makeup, nails, clothes, bags/shoes.
They lived the part!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had wonderful holidays!
> 
> I wore my AMQ cape and Gucci shoes out to diner Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dinner. No one noticed the shoes but everyone noticed the cape.
> So glad I bought it!


I am sure you looked fantastic as usual, Sky!  Did you get to wear those gorgeous new diamond earrings?


----------



## barbee

After the holidays, we tend to want to.... lose weight, change our lifestyle, redecorate, find a new hobby, and I can go on and on.  I am simply buying new hangers for my closet, haha. As I was scanning a thread on Purseforum, I came across a recommendation for a great wooden hanger.  I ordered on Amazon, and last week two boxes of hangers(100 total) arrived.  I quickly did the first 50, and REALLY loved the look.  The second box was a little off, so I did not want to use them.  I have had a very nice email conversation with the vendor, who is sending out another box.  As I "rehangered" clothes,I was able to find 6-8 tops/sweaters to remove, and my daughter took 3-4 of them for herself. I almost feel as if I have a new wardrobe, with how nice the clothes look. I will try to post a pic. I culled 3 pr of shoes also, and am close to tallying my ins/outs for the year--handbags, shoes, tops, pants, etc.  I think pants will be the winner--have purchased only a few.  I would ultimately LOVE to have less in my closet this year.  As I say this, I have had a sweater in my bag for NM online, but am having a difficult time justifying when our weather is so warm, and how many tops/sweaters do I really need?
Good news on the Ebay front:I have had some  sales--a  bracelet last week and earrings this week.  I also just listed a bag, and will then have only one other possibility I might want to get rid of.  Apparently I am very happy with my bags right now! 
How about everyone else???


----------



## barbee

New
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  hangers


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I am sure you looked fantastic as usual, Sky!  Did you get to wear those gorgeous new diamond earrings?


Yup...wore the earrings, too! I also bought (on sale) a black cashmere leggings/top outfit from NM. I bought an extra pair of the leggings...for $59. from $275. Can't even get decent leggings for that price.
A whole new me!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangers


PLEASE come to my house!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> After the holidays, we tend to want to.... lose weight, change our lifestyle, redecorate, find a new hobby, and I can go on and on.  I am simply buying new hangers for my closet, haha. As I was scanning a thread on Purseforum, I came across a recommendation for a great wooden hanger.  I ordered on Amazon, and last week two boxes of hangers(100 total) arrived.  I quickly did the first 50, and REALLY loved the look.  The second box was a little off, so I did not want to use them.  I have had a very nice email conversation with the vendor, who is sending out another box.  As I "rehangered" clothes,I was able to find 6-8 tops/sweaters to remove, and my daughter took 3-4 of them for herself. I almost feel as if I have a new wardrobe, with how nice the clothes look. I will try to post a pic. I culled 3 pr of shoes also, and am close to tallying my ins/outs for the year--handbags, shoes, tops, pants, etc.  I think pants will be the winner--have purchased only a few.  I would ultimately LOVE to have less in my closet this year.  As I say this, I have had a sweater in my bag for NM online, but am having a difficult time justifying when our weather is so warm, and how many tops/sweaters do I really need?
> Good news on the Ebay front:I have had some  sales--a  bracelet last week and earrings this week.  I also just listed a bag, and will then have only one other possibility I might want to get rid of.  Apparently I am very happy with my bags right now!
> How about everyone else???


Very interesting post, Barbee, as I have been pondering health and other goals for 2017. I always feel as though I need to pare down my closet and yet I continue to purchase new items. I share the closet with DH and while we have a walk in closet, it's not huge. When we built our home, my dream was to have a library. It's right off our bedroom and I love it but it did mean a more modest sized BR and closet. I like to joke with DH about expanding our BR and closet but so far he's having none of it although he does want to add a fireplace to our bedroom. I have been wondering how everyone organizes their closets and manages to keep the space from becoming over-stuffed. 

I have eBayed items in the past but not so much recently. I think you were the one who spoke of an item in/item out policy, correct? I think I need to get better on that front, ha ha!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangers


Barbee, it looks fantastic! I think we need to see more pics of your gorgeous closet! You are motivating me to do a closet purge!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangers



Locks great barbee!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> After the holidays, we tend to want to.... lose weight, change our lifestyle, redecorate, find a new hobby, and I can go on and on.  I am simply buying new hangers for my closet, haha. As I was scanning a thread on Purseforum, I came across a recommendation for a great wooden hanger.  I ordered on Amazon, and last week two boxes of hangers(100 total) arrived.  I quickly did the first 50, and REALLY loved the look.  The second box was a little off, so I did not want to use them.  I have had a very nice email conversation with the vendor, who is sending out another box.  As I "rehangered" clothes,I was able to find 6-8 tops/sweaters to remove, and my daughter took 3-4 of them for herself. I almost feel as if I have a new wardrobe, with how nice the clothes look. I will try to post a pic. I culled 3 pr of shoes also, and am close to tallying my ins/outs for the year--handbags, shoes, tops, pants, etc.  I think pants will be the winner--have purchased only a few.  I would ultimately LOVE to have less in my closet this year.  As I say this, I have had a sweater in my bag for NM online, but am having a difficult time justifying when our weather is so warm, and how many tops/sweaters do I really need?
> Good news on the Ebay front:I have had some  sales--a  bracelet last week and earrings this week.  I also just listed a bag, and will then have only one other possibility I might want to get rid of.  Apparently I am very happy with my bags right now!
> How about everyone else???



I'm very happy with my (tiny) bag collection too


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I'm very happy with my (tiny) bag collection too


I agree! Almost bought a new MG Sun bag for Christmas in red. Their red color is great...a vibrant blue-red. Not that expensive but I don't use the bags I have.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I agree! Almost bought a new MG Sun bag for Christmas in red. Their red color is great...a vibrant blue-red. Not that expensive but I don't use the bags I have.
> View attachment 3559776



Oh it's very nice! Whenever I get all excited by a new bag, I just sit still and it'll pass rather quickly  
I hate when my bags doesn't get used   and the four very different styles that I have now is enough for me


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Yup...wore the earrings, too! I also bought (on sale) a black cashmere leggings/top outfit from NM. I bought an extra pair of the leggings...for $59. from $275. Can't even get decent leggings for that price.
> A whole new me!


wow...what a score!!!   I am sure you were the best dressed there!  Post a pic if you have one!  (I've been trying to live vicariously through others lately, as I don't get out much. Unfortunately sad, but true, but I'm dealing with it).


barbee said:


> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangers


Your closet looks so organized.  Could you share the link for the hangars?  I could use to redo my closet also.  Do you sell on ebay?  I would love to see what you have for sale.  I am a big ebay shopper (and seller at times).  If you don't want to post your ebay seller name here...could you send it in a private message?   Thanks)


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Oh it's very nice! Whenever I get all excited by a new bag, I just sit still and it'll pass rather quickly
> I hate when my bags doesn't get used   and the four very different styles that I have now is enough for me


me too.   I tend to stay with the same style just in different colors and leathers.  It's easier for me to change bags that way.  I am quite partial to my Balenciaga Day bags.  They hang nicely on my shoulder, have a zipper on the top and zipper pocket on the outside. Perfect against pickpockets in NYC.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> me too.   I tend to stay with the same style just in different colors and leathers.  It's easier for me to change bags that way.  I am quite partial to my Balenciaga Day bags.  They hang nicely on my shoulder, have a zipper on the top and zipper pocket on the outside. Perfect against pickpockets in NYC.



Actually, Day is one of the few shoulder bags that don't fall of my shoulder  but too deep for me, I had a blue with green tones (or is it notes?)


----------



## barbee

For anyone who is interested--I bought the hangers on Amazon, and there seem to be multiple vendors.  The one I used only had 2 boxes left, so they no longer show up on Amazon.  The hangers are Proman Products.  The original ones touted on another thread were the Cascade, as you can hook on more than one item/hanger vertically.  As I did not need that, I bought the Proman Products GMV8807 wood hangers.  If you look on Amazon, you will see multiple styles.  I will try to look up the thread where I saw them mentioned.  I am now thinking about pants hangers by Proman, which are actually called suit hangers. I just don't need a box of 50! 
Oreo, I sell very items at one time on Ebay.  Right now it is only a Gucci swing tote, and a tennis outfit. I had to list a necklace for three-- thirty day periods for it to sell, with pauses in between.  The fact I sold 2 items within a week seems to have to do with the holidays. I have heard from the consignment shop I use that after the holidays is the best time to sell, as people have gift  money received from relatives, etc for the holidays.  On the down side, I have had a LV wallet listed three times also on Ebay, and it did not sell.  Who knows??


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Actually, Day is one of the few shoulder bags that don't fall of my shoulder  but too deep for me, I had a blue with green tones (or is it notes?)


I can understand that...I sometimes refer to my Bals as "the black hole".  But I carry most of my items in smaller Bal pouches and makeup bags.so it makes it easier to find things.  I would love to get another, but I am partial to the chevre leather and since they stopped production in that leather in 2007, the ones that come up for sale aren't in such great condition.  But I am always on the hunt for one (at a good price, of course).  Blue with green tones sounds beautiful..  I would love to get a med to dark grey, the elusive eggplant, and perhaps navy. Oh, and I really need to replace my black one, it has been worn to death.  I even had Balenciaga in Manhattan replace the strap(at  bit of a cost) but  I was lucky they had one in stock, They usually NEVER offer to replace straps.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I can understand that...I sometimes refer to my Bals as "the black hole".  But I carry most of my items in smaller Bal pouches and makeup bags.so it makes it easier to find things.  I would love to get another, but I am partial to the chevre leather and since they stopped production in that leather in 2007, the ones that come up for sale aren't in such great condition.  But I am always on the hunt for one (at a good price, of course).  Blue with green tones sounds beautiful..  I would love to get a med to dark grey, the elusive eggplant, and perhaps navy. Oh, and I really need to replace my black one, it has been worn to death.  I even had Balenciaga in Manhattan replace the strap(at  bit of a cost) but  I was lucky they had one in stock, They usually NEVER offer to replace straps.



Lol, the black hole - you are absolutely right! and I simply can't do black holes anymore. Eggplant is gorgeous! navy is always great. 
I hear you regards chevre, I like them better too - actually my mom has a chevre First, I'll post a pic of it tomorrow...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Lol, the black hole - you are absolutely right! and I simply can't do black holes anymore. Eggplant is gorgeous! navy is always great.
> I hear you regards chevre, I like them better too - actually my mom has a chevre First, I'll post a pic of it tomorrow...


I have 4 day bags...a 2006 black, 2006(?) black pony hair w/chevre leather, 2006 white w/brown goat fur (I'm sort of "iffy" when I wear that one, but it is sooooooooo pretty) and a 2005(6?) vert fonce , which is the most gorgeous chameleon olive.  It goes with everything.  I am also looking into "ink" sort of a purplish blue.  Not too sure about that one.  I do't think I'll ever find it i eggplant.  I don't know if they even made the bag in eggplant.....


----------



## Izzy48

chessmont said:


> Tell those strangers to go eff themselves!  Nobody's business! Don't you dare feel guilty.  This is one of my pet peeves in case you can't tell, LOL.


Chessmen, thanks for your support. I have it on my coat and I am going to leave it there! If this was an endangered species it would be different but as you said it is not their business.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I have 4 day bags...a 2006 black, 2006(?) black pony hair w/chevre leather, 2006 white w/brown goat fur (I'm sort of "iffy" when I wear that one, but it is sooooooooo pretty) and a 2005(6?) vert fonce , which is the most gorgeous chameleon olive.  It goes with everything.  I am also looking into "ink" sort of a purplish blue.  Not too sure about that one.  I do't think I'll ever find it i eggplant.  I don't know if they even made the bag in eggplant.....


That sounds like a delicious collection, *oreo*! Real classics. 
Did you buy them when they came out, or did you find them preloved? I only ask because I didn't even know about designer bags until 2013, so my first Bal was a preloved 2012 Town with RGGH. I was lucky enough to find it on Evil Bay from a trusted seller, and it's still one of my favorite bags.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> That sounds like a delicious collection, *oreo*! Real classics.
> Did you buy them when they came out, or did you find them preloved? I only ask because I didn't even know about designer bags until 2013, so my first Bal was a preloved 2012 Town with RGGH. I was lucky enough to find it on Evil Bay from a trusted seller, and it's still one of my favorite bags.


The black 2006 one I purchased new at Neiman Marcus.  I thought that my husband was going to have a heart attack spending so much on one bag  lol.  But, that it the reason that Balenciaga was agreeable to fixing it.  I had kept the original receipt and they wanted to see that it wasn't preowned. I don't know why that made a difference, but it did.  The other ones I purchased preloved.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I have 4 day bags...a 2006 black, 2006(?) black pony hair w/chevre leather, 2006 white w/brown goat fur (I'm sort of "iffy" when I wear that one, but it is sooooooooo pretty) and a 2005(6?) vert fonce , which is the most gorgeous chameleon olive.  It goes with everything.  I am also looking into "ink" sort of a purplish blue.  Not too sure about that one.  I do't think I'll ever find it i eggplant.  I don't know if they even made the bag in eggplant.....



I remember Ink - very gorgeous! Oreo, do post pics of your Days if you feel up to it ..


----------



## Cilifene

Here is a pic of my mothers First - chevre from 2007. It was 6400 DKK - now it's 9800 DKK...


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> wow...what a score!!!   I am sure you were the best dressed there!  Post a pic if you have one!  (I've been trying to live vicariously through others lately, as I don't get out much. Unfortunately sad, but true, but I'm dealing with it).


The AMQ cape looked great with the cashmere leggings/top. Unfortunately, I didn't take pics 
How awful about Debbie Reynolds! Shouldn't have mentioned her name


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> That sounds like a delicious collection, *oreo*! Real classics.
> Did you buy them when they came out, or did you find them preloved? I only ask because I didn't even know about designer bags until 2013, so my first Bal was a preloved 2012 Town with RGGH. I was lucky enough to find it on Evil Bay from a trusted seller, and it's still one of my favorite bags.


I have 2 Balenciaga bags...one is a Vert Fonce Day that I bought from someone...doesn't get used, so I should sell it.  The other is a Anthracite City with RGGH.  That was purchased new for my 60th, and still going strong 5 1/2 years later.  I don't use it often, so it looks brand new.  That one will stay...


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I have 2 Balenciaga bags...one is a Vert Fonce Day that I bought from someone...doesn't get used, so I should sell it.  The other is a Anthracite City with RGGH.  That was purchased new for my 60th, and still going strong 5 1/2 years later.  I don't use it often, so it looks brand new.  That one will stay...


My Town with RGGH is also in Anthracite! At the time, I had considered whether I wanted a City or a Town, but I went for the Town because of the longer strap, and I'm glad I made that decision since I get more use out of cross body bags. Plus the City is a bit large for me, though I do own one and it's a nice bag to carry on vacation, when I like to carry more stuff with me. 

I own one First, one Town, and one City... I really ought to take a "family photo" some day! I don't think those old Bal bags will ever really go out of style, do you?


----------



## djfmn

barbee said:


> that is so sweet of you to spread the cranberry bread love!  I wish you could send one my way...


I would take one as well I love cranberries. How about the recipe instead!!!


----------



## djfmn

barbee said:


> OK, Skyqueen, these are not Gucci, but... I am still excited!  My new Kate Spade loafers.  They came via Shoprunner, in 2 days, which I am loving, and were on sale (as I quickly told hubby!) from Lord and Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554711
> View attachment 3554713


These are lovely Barbee. Really stylish and if they were on sale even better.


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> Hugs to all on this thread for the holiday season... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and may you all be surrounded by friends and family this week.
> 
> Sorry I was "a day late & a dollar short" with this post; the 25th is my birthday, and I've been busy doing serious damage to this gorgeous cake!
> 
> View attachment 3558389


Hope you had a wonderful birthday. The cake is gorgeous. I hope you enjoyed every bite of it that you had.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Well, ladies! We are in the midst of the holidays which has us all pretty busy, based on the lack of posting here. My eldest daughter is a certified personal trainer and I am her worst client, or so she tells me, heh heh...
> 
> All jokes aside, I have a family history of heart disease and am at an elevated risk for a heart attack because of my youthful hysterectomy. So, guess where I am tonight? That's right, the gym! (Have I mentioned I don't really like going to the gym?)


CDM I am impressed that you are at the gym. I am a tennis player now that I am retired and enjoying the sunny warm weather of Northern Florida no longer the bitter cold of Minnesota. So instead of the gym I am playing tennis on average 6 times a week. I have decided to join a gym in 2017 mainly for the yoga and pilates just to stretch out after all the tennis I am playing. Hopefully your gym sessions are not too bad.
I am impressed you are going during the holidays and not after the holidays like most people do.


----------



## djfmn

barbee said:


> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangers


Wow your closet with the new wooden hangers looks amazing.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Chessmen, thanks for your support. I have it on my coat and I am going to leave it there! If this was an endangered species it would be different but as you said it is not their business.


It is definitely none of their business and it is not as though the fur was for decoration it was keeping the wind off your face. People in Alaska where fur all the time they have no choice with their frigid weather. Ridiculous of them to even comment.


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> Here is a pic of my mothers First - chevre from 2007. It was 6400 DKK - now it's 9800 DKK...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560755


I love that bag such a classic Bal bag.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> CDM I am impressed that you are at the gym. I am a tennis player now that I am retired and enjoying the sunny warm weather of Northern Florida no longer the bitter cold of Minnesota. So instead of the gym I am playing tennis on average 6 times a week. I have decided to join a gym in 2017 mainly for the yoga and pilates just to stretch out after all the tennis I am playing. Hopefully your gym sessions are not too bad.
> I am impressed you are going during the holidays and not after the holidays like most people do.


It sounds as though you're settling beautifully into retirement, *djf*! 
So glad you're enjoying the warm weather. Here on the central CA coast we're definitely glad to be away from the snow, but we wimp out when the temps drop below 60... I'm embarrassed to say that I've go the fire on in the living room right now, and it's only 55 degrees outside!


----------



## can_do_mom

I'm lousy at posting mod shots ladies, 
but thought it was worth a try. I'm wearing my new Rumba boots from Aquatalia. They are divine! Weatherproof, slim, comfortable and buttery soft suede. I also picked up this black quilted clutch at Moncler in Chicago. Now, here's the funny part. This is just a fun little faux fur jacket. Guess what? I was going to wear my new real fur jacket and I FORGOT!!!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3562079
> 
> I'm lousy at posting mod shots ladies,
> but thought it was worth a try. I'm wearing my new Rumba boots from Aquatalia. They are divine! Weatherproof, slim, comfortable and buttery soft suede. I also picked up this black quilted clutch at Moncler in Chicago. Now, here's the funny part. This is just a fun little faux fur jacket. Guess what? I was going to wear my new real fur jacket and I FORGOT!!!


Such a pretty New Year's Eve outfit!  I love the boots! But how could you forget a new fur jacket????????


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> It sounds as though you're settling beautifully into retirement, *djf*!
> So glad you're enjoying the warm weather. Here on the central CA coast we're definitely glad to be away from the snow, but we wimp out when the temps drop below 60... I'm embarrassed to say that I've go the fire on in the living room right now, and it's only 55 degrees outside!


Happy New Year Elaine. Lovely to hear from you. I have not quite adjusted to the weather here and what I mean by that is when it gets to 50 degrees everyone is wearing a warm coat, scarf, gloves etc. Even when I play tennis my partners are all bundled up and are shocked by what I am wearing in comparison which is normally just a sweatshirt over my tennis clothes. I know that in a couple of years I will probably be wearing what everyone else is in cold weather. I love that you have a fire in the living room how inviting. I agree it is lovely being away from the snow. I do not miss it at all.  Everything of the best for 2017.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3562079
> 
> I'm lousy at posting mod shots ladies,
> but thought it was worth a try. I'm wearing my new Rumba boots from Aquatalia. They are divine! Weatherproof, slim, comfortable and buttery soft suede. I also picked up this black quilted clutch at Moncler in Chicago. Now, here's the funny part. This is just a fun little faux fur jacket. Guess what? I was going to wear my new real fur jacket and I FORGOT!!!


Wow you look amazing what a great mod shot in a lovely outfit. Love the boots and the bag and the fur jacket. Hope you had a wonderful evening and everything of the best for 2017.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3562079
> 
> I'm lousy at posting mod shots ladies,
> but thought it was worth a try. I'm wearing my new Rumba boots from Aquatalia. They are divine! Weatherproof, slim, comfortable and buttery soft suede. I also picked up this black quilted clutch at Moncler in Chicago. Now, here's the funny part. This is just a fun little faux fur jacket. Guess what? I was going to wear my new real fur jacket and I FORGOT!!!


Great outfit, CDM! I thought your jacket was the real deal when I saw the picture... if you hadn't told us, I wouldn't have known! 
Does faux fur keep you warm, though?


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Happy New Year Elaine. Lovely to hear from you. I have not quite adjusted to the weather here and what I mean by that is when it gets to 50 degrees everyone is wearing a warm coat, scarf, gloves etc. Even when I play tennis my partners are all bundled up and are shocked by what I am wearing in comparison which is normally just a sweatshirt over my tennis clothes. I know that in a couple of years I will probably be wearing what everyone else is in cold weather. I love that you have a fire in the living room how inviting. I agree it is lovely being away from the snow. I do not miss it at all.  Everything of the best for 2017.


All the best to you also, djf.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> My Town with RGGH is also in Anthracite! At the time, I had considered whether I wanted a City or a Town, but I went for the Town because of the longer strap, and I'm glad I made that decision since I get more use out of cross body bags. Plus the City is a bit large for me, though I do own one and it's a nice bag to carry on vacation, when I like to carry more stuff with me.
> 
> I own one First, one Town, and one City... I really ought to take a "family photo" some day! I don't think those old Bal bags will ever really go out of style, do you?


I agree!  I also like that my City reminds me of the NYC trip we took for my birthday that year...I didn't buy the bag there but found it at Barney's...then ordered it directly from Balenciaga to save the substantial tax!

I actually took the strap off and just use the handles...if not wearing a coat they fit over my shoulder.  I don't do cross body...I find it uncomfortable.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Such a pretty New Year's Eve outfit!  I love the boots! But how could you forget a new fur jacket????????


I know, Barbee, right? Ugh! Oh well, we managed to have a fun dinner out!


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Wow you look amazing what a great mod shot in a lovely outfit. Love the boots and the bag and the fur jacket. Hope you had a wonderful evening and everything of the best for 2017.


Thanks djf! We did have a fun dinner out. Then hubby and our youngest (16yo, turns 17 on Friday) headed for home while our daughters and a friend went out on the town.


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> CDM I am impressed that you are at the gym. I am a tennis player now that I am retired and enjoying the sunny warm weather of Northern Florida no longer the bitter cold of Minnesota. So instead of the gym I am playing tennis on average 6 times a week. I have decided to join a gym in 2017 mainly for the yoga and pilates just to stretch out after all the tennis I am playing. Hopefully your gym sessions are not too bad.
> I am impressed you are going during the holidays and not after the holidays like most people do.


Thanks cjf! Sounds like you are more active than me, playing tennis 6 times a week! I have never mastered that sport. These days I am working on honing my Nordic ski skills. My daughters both compete in a ski race up by our cabin called the Kortelopet. It's teamed with the American Birkebeiner which is the largest Nordic ski race in North America. Many thousands come from all over the world to compete! My daughters just do the Kortelopet for fun. It's about 15 miles long, half the distance of the Birkebeiner. I keep saying I'm going to do it with them one day... 
Anyway, they held a ski clinic last week and my daughter and I attended and had so much fun!! Now we need a fresh snowfall to get out skiing. These ladies that led the clinic were truly inspirational. Super fit and active at all ages!


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks cjf! Sounds like you are more active than me, playing tennis 6 times a week! I have never mastered that sport. These days I am working on honing my Nordic ski skills. My daughters both compete in a ski race up by our cabin called the Kortelopet. It's teamed with the American Birkebeiner which is the largest Nordic ski race in North America. Many thousands come from all over the world to compete! My daughters just do the Kortelopet for fun. It's about 15 miles long, half the distance of the Birkebeiner. I keep saying I'm going to do it with them one day...
> Anyway, they held a ski clinic last week and my daughter and I attended and had so much fun!! Now we need a fresh snowfall to get out skiing. These ladies that led the clinic were truly inspirational. Super fit and active at all ages!


CDM Sounds like the perfect race when it comes to distance. I know the Kortelopet if I am not mistaken it ends in downtown Hayward. Which is about 120 miles from where I lived in Afton MN although Hayward is WI. Lots of my friends did the Birkebeiner or Birky as it is known in Minnesota. I never got into cross country skiing. I prefer downhill and we lived 2 miles from Afton Alps in Minnesota which was pretty handy. I have gone from winter sports to summer sports with tennis and biking. I can't say that I miss the snow after 32 Minnesota winters of shoveling the snow and bitterly cold weather. I spent New Years day walking along Jungle Hut beach which is my favorite beach in Palm Coast where we now live. It was 75 degrees and sunny. Perfect. Happy new year for 2017 I will watching out for you in the Kortelopet!!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3562079
> 
> I'm lousy at posting mod shots ladies,
> but thought it was worth a try. I'm wearing my new Rumba boots from Aquatalia. They are divine! Weatherproof, slim, comfortable and buttery soft suede. I also picked up this black quilted clutch at Moncler in Chicago. Now, here's the funny part. This is just a fun little faux fur jacket. Guess what? I was going to wear my new real fur jacket and I FORGOT!!!



Looking gorgeous CDM


----------



## skyqueen

I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!

New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!

Ragtime   1983-2017


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
> Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
> Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594


Oh, Skyqueen. My heart aches for you. I had horses for many years as a child and young adult. I also know that horses can be surprisingly delicate. How devastating to lose him so unexpectedly! I wish and pray for peace and healing for you and Miss Lucy. I'm truly so, so sorry.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
> Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
> Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594


Oh, skyqueen, that is so terribly sad. And such a shock, too, since he hadn't been sick and looked so well just a few hours before.
I'm glad that your neighbors were there to support you, and that you were able to say goodbye with respect and love.
I'm so very sorry for your loss. A sudden death is so hard for those who are left behind with no time to prepare.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
> Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
> Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594


That is just so terribly sad, Skyqueen.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
> Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
> Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594



Oh SQ, I'm so sorry! as Elaine says, a sudden death is so hard for those who are left behind with no time to prepare.  and poor Miss Lucy.
Hugs


----------



## nicole0612

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
> Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
> Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594



Skyqueen, I don't belong in this thread, but I visited just because I saw the lovely photo of Ragtime that showed in the preview. I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet and loving friend. We also lost a horse 2 months ago who was our companion for almost 30 years. My heart goes out to you sincerely and deeply.


----------



## skyqueen

UOTE="can_do_mom, post: 30940677, member: 456020"]Oh, Skyqueen. My heart aches for you. I had horses for many years as a child and young adult. I also know that horses can be surprisingly delicate. How devastating to lose him so unexpectedly! I wish and pray for peace and healing for you and Miss Lucy. I'm truly so, so sorry. [/QUOTE]


ElainePG said:


> Oh, skyqueen, that is so terribly sad. And such a shock, too, since he hadn't been sick and looked so well just a few hours before.
> I'm glad that your neighbors were there to support you, and that you were able to say goodbye with respect and love.
> I'm so very sorry for your loss. A sudden death is so hard for those who are left behind with no time to prepare.





barbee said:


> That is just so terribly sad, Skyqueen.  My heart goes out to you.





Cilifene said:


> Oh SQ, I'm so sorry! as Elaine says, a sudden death is so hard for those who are left behind with no time to prepare.  and poor Miss Lucy.
> Hugs


Thank you girls...I don't think Ragtime suffered, which is the silver lining!


----------



## skyqueen

nicole0612 said:


> Skyqueen, I don't belong in this thread, but I visited just because I saw the lovely photo of Ragtime that showed in the preview. I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet and loving friend. We also lost a horse 2 months ago who was our companion for almost 30 years. My heart goes out to you sincerely and deeply.


Thanks Nicole...how nice of you to stop by and post your lovely sentiments! I'm sure you understand perfectly. Just plain sad!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
> Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
> Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594


Dear Skyqueen...  I am so sorry to hear of your great loss.  Hopefully it was quick and painless.  Going through a loss myself recently, I know that there are no words to ease the pain.  Please accept my sincerest condolences.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Dear Skyqueen...  I am so sorry to hear of your great loss.  Hopefully it was quick and painless.  Going through a loss myself recently, I know that there are no words to ease the pain.  Please accept my sincerest condolences.


Thank you, dear Oreo 
I forgot to mention, my pony...Oreo is also buried in my backyard. Thank God I have a lot of land!


----------



## Mayfly285

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
> Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
> Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594



Bless you and your family, dear skyqueen; I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful boy. My heart goes out to poor Miss Lucy, too ... 
I lost my gorgeous American Standardbred when he was just six, and another horse grazed alongside my remaining, elderly Thoroughbred in sympathy for his loss. They definitely know and miss their companions.
Keep us posted on Miss Lucy. Thinking of you all and sending you hugs from the UK.


----------



## djfmn

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock. It was so sudden and he was in such good health, I suspect a heart attack. I had a NYE party and he was alive and well at 12:30 AM when I let the dogs out...hanging his head over the fence, looking into the house as usual. Thank God for my wonderful neighbors! One neighbor has a backhoe and came right down and dug the hole, the other neighbor helped. Everything was done with the utmost respect towards Ragtime...we all said a prayer. I have loved/owned Ragtime for over 25 years and have to say he was the most loveable horse...kisses for everyone. All the kids loved him! Miss Lucy is distraught and is looking all over for her pal. I am worried about her. I may take in a boarder so she has company. To be honest I thought Miss Lucy would go first...she has Cushing's Disease and has been on meds/special feed for about a year.
> Not off to a good 2017! Shocked and heartbroken.....................
> Ragtime is the first horse in my avatar along with my darling Psizer. They are buried side by side...together again!
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594


Oh SkyQueen so sorry to hear about Ragtime. My heart goes out to you. I lived in Afton MN for many years in horse country. Our neighbors had Fresians and Arabians and we always looked after the horses and other animals when they were away. We loved that when they were away my son and I could go over at least twice a day to feed and play with the horses. They are part of the family and it is so difficult when we lose a part of the family. On a lighter note I thought you would enjoy the story of my son going across to feed the horses oats in the morning and telling me "mom the horses really love me they come running up whenever they see me". I did not have the heart to tell him that he was carrying a bucket of oats and that might be why they came running to see him. Although he has a way with animals so maybe it was a bit of both. Hopefully Miss Lucy will be ok without her companion.


----------



## bisbee

Sky...I'm so sorry for your loss.  Ragtime was a beautiful boy and he sounds like a real sweetheart of a horse.  You can take comfort in the fact that he did not suffer...but I know you'll miss him terribly.


----------



## skyqueen

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you and your family, dear skyqueen; I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful boy. My heart goes out to poor Miss Lucy, too ...
> I lost my gorgeous American Standardbred when he was just six, and another horse grazed alongside my remaining, elderly Thoroughbred in sympathy for his loss. They definitely know and miss their companions.
> Keep us posted on Miss Lucy. Thinking of you all and sending you hugs from the UK.


Darling Mayfly...how nice to see you and thank you for your kind thoughts 
My farrier/neighbor came over to check on Miss Lucy, who BTW is an Irish Connemara pony, and thought she was doing well and will adjust. If I was 10-15 years younger I'd buy myself a nice Hanoverian...thinking about. A big responsibility!


----------



## skyqueen

djfmn said:


> Oh SkyQueen so sorry to hear about Ragtime. My heart goes out to you. I lived in Afton MN for many years in horse country. Our neighbors had Fresians and Arabians and we always looked after the horses and other animals when they were away. We loved that when they were away my son and I could go over at least twice a day to feed and play with the horses. They are part of the family and it is so difficult when we lose a part of the family. On a lighter note I thought you would enjoy the story of my son going across to feed the horses oats in the morning and telling me "mom the horses really love me they come running up whenever they see me". I did not have the heart to tell him that he was carrying a bucket of oats and that might be why they came running to see him. Although he has a way with animals so maybe it was a bit of both. Hopefully Miss Lucy will be ok without her companion.


What a cute story and I surmise a little of both, too. 


bisbee said:


> Sky...I'm so sorry for your loss.  Ragtime was a beautiful boy and he sounds like a real sweetheart of a horse.  You can take comfort in the fact that he did not suffer...but I know you'll miss him terribly.


Thanks S...everyone agreed it was quick, which is the only thing that makes me feel better!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> I wish everyone a joyous and prosperous 2017!
> 
> New Year's Day I found my beloved Ragtime dead in my paddock.
> 
> Ragtime   1983-2017
> View attachment 3563594



SQ I am so so sorry for your loss!  25 years is a long time to have a good friend like Ragtime...


----------



## oreo713

Well...it's not exactly Chanel or Gucci............


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Well...it's not exactly Chanel or Gucci............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566134


Ohhhh noooooo!  
What happened, Oreo? Did you break a toe?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Well...it's not exactly Chanel or Gucci............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566134



Oh dear,  how did it happened?


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Oh SkyQueen so sorry to hear about Ragtime. My heart goes out to you. I lived in Afton MN for many years in horse country. Our neighbors had Fresians and Arabians and we always looked after the horses and other animals when they were away. We loved that when they were away my son and I could go over at least twice a day to feed and play with the horses. They are part of the family and it is so difficult when we lose a part of the family. On a lighter note I thought you would enjoy the story of my son going across to feed the horses oats in the morning and telling me "mom the horses really love me they come running up whenever they see me". I did not have the heart to tell him that he was carrying a bucket of oats and that might be why they came running to see him. Although he has a way with animals so maybe it was a bit of both. Hopefully Miss Lucy will be ok without her companion.


Djf, I live just across the border in WI, maybe 25 minutes from Afton! Such a beautiful area. Small world. Sounds like you're loving Florida and I don't blame you. It's -11 this morning.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Well...it's not exactly Chanel or Gucci............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566134


Oh no, Oreo! What happened to your foot? I hope you are on the mend quickly. As a side note: If I hurt my foot or toes at the moment, they wouldn't look nearly as nice as yours do. Pretty pedicure!  Take care!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear,  how did it happened?





ElainePG said:


> Ohhhh noooooo!
> What happened, Oreo? Did you break a toe?





Cilifene said:


> Oh dear,  how did it happened?



Klutzy me....I was doing my 5 AM bathroom run from the upstairs room where I fell asleep watching TV.  I forgot to put my slippers on and slid off the top step and fell down the remaining seven.  Lucky for me that I only broke the big toe in two spots.  Could have been worse I guess.  It amazes me how my husband slept through the entire ordeal.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oh no, Oreo! What happened to your foot? I hope you are on the mend quickly. As a side note: If I hurt my foot or toes at the moment, they wouldn't look nearly as nice as yours do. Pretty pedicure!  Take care!


Thanks Can_do.....doctor said it's going to take 8 weeks to heal...


----------



## can_do_mom

Have you guys heard of the Whole30 eating plan? It's basically an elimination diet for 30 days. No alcohol, sugar, grains, dairy or legumes for 30 days. I started on January 1. I'm on day six and have to say that eating this way is a challenge when you're trying to make meals for a family. You wouldn't believe how many staples are off limits! I am hoping to find the trigger for the nausea I sometimes have.  We'll see. It's our son's 17th birthday today. He wanted a steak dinner and it's much too cold to grill today, -11F. Ugh! So we are going out to dinner tonight at a great family supper club known for amazing steaks in the city. Hopefully they won't think I'm a crazy woman when I place my order!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Klutzy me....I was doing my 5 AM bathroom run from the upstairs room where I fell asleep watching TV.  I forgot to put my slippers on and slid off the top step and fell down the remaining seven.  Lucky for me that I only broke the big toe in two spots.  Could have been worse I guess.  It amazes me how my husband slept through the entire ordeal.


Oh no! How scary! I'm so grateful it wasn't worse. Not that I'm making light of your broken toe but falling down all those stairs could have put you in the hospital! Give yourself plenty of TLC! (Hugs)


----------



## djfmn

oreo713 said:


> Well...it's not exactly Chanel or Gucci............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566134


Oh dear Oreo so sorry to see you have injured your toe. Hopefully you will recover quickly.


----------



## oreo713

djfmn said:


> Oh dear Oreo so sorry to see you have injured your toe. Hopefully you will recover quickly.





can_do_mom said:


> Oh no! How scary! I'm so grateful it wasn't worse. Not that I'm making light of your broken toe but falling down all those stairs could have put you in the hospital! Give yourself plenty of TLC! (Hugs)





djfmn said:


> Oh dear Oreo so sorry to see you have injured your toe. Hopefully you will recover quickly.


Thanks Ladies.....yes indeed.....it could have been worse.  It's not going to be easy to shovel the snow with that lovely boot on!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Ladies.....yes indeed.....it could have been worse.  It's not going to be easy to shovel the snow with that lovely boot on!


Is there a neighbor boy or girl in the area who could do it for you? Hate to have you out there on the ice, etc. we just got hit with an ice storm last week. Ugh. Give me snow, any day.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Is there a neighbor boy or girl in the area who could do it for you? Hate to have you out there on the ice, etc. we just got hit with an ice storm last week. Ugh. Give me snow, any day.


Unfortunately the kids here are too "privileged" and they would neverrrrrrrrrrr shovel snow for someone else .  They don't even shovel for their parents!!  It's a real shame.


----------



## can_do_mom

Aw, Oreo. That makes me sad. When I was a girl, we didn't have much money because my dad died leaving my mom with three young children. When the neighbors moved in across the street, they were a little older. My brother and I would shovel their walk and part of the driveway when it snowed. They always tried to pay us but mom had taught us to say no. Arnie always seemed to sneak a little money into our pockets anyway. We loved them like they were our grandparents. I just don't think young people understand what they are missing out on when they don't help out when they can. I wish I were your neighbor, I'd shovel your walk!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, Oreo. That makes me sad. When I was a girl, we didn't have much money because my dad died leaving my mom with three young children. When the neighbors moved in across the street, they were a little older. My brother and I would shovel their walk and part of the driveway when it snowed. They always tried to pay us but mom had taught us to say no. Arnie always seemed to sneak a little money into our pockets anyway. We loved them like they were our grandparents. I just don't think young people understand what they are missing out on when they don't help out when they can. I wish I were your neighbor, I'd shovel your walk!


You're sweet.......I always shoveled my elderly neighbor's walk and driveways.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Well...it's not exactly Chanel or Gucci............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566134


Oh, you poor dear! Better your toe than your neck


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Oh, you poor dear! Better your toe than your neck


hmmmmmm....sometimes I wonder........


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Djf, I live just across the border in WI, maybe 25 minutes from Afton! Such a beautiful area. Small world. Sounds like you're loving Florida and I don't blame you. It's -11 this morning.


CDM I thought you might be in that neck of the woods or close by on the Wisconsin side. I saw the temps in MN and Western WI and I do not miss that weather at all. I am loving playing tennis all the time and even though I am still mowing the grass every 2 or 3 weeks and raking leaves during winter I will take that over shoveling snow any time. I love gardening to me those chores are enjoyable shoveling snow and the snow blower that was never ending all winter and the only result was that I could finally get out of the driveway. I cannot say I miss the snow at all after 33 winters. Hopefully you will get out of the deep freeze really soon.


----------



## bisbee

Oreo...sorry about your toe...I've had 2 broken toes at different times...it's amazing how painful they can be!  The last time was a few months ago...I un-taped the toes too early and was annoyed that it didn't seem to be healing!  Of course it didn't - I was walking and moving it way too soon!  Went back to taping it for a few more weeks, which did the trick. 

Is there a service you could call to do your shoveling if need be?  Hate to think of you out there before you are healed...maybe a lawn company that does snow removal in the winter...


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> CDM I thought you might be in that neck of the woods or close by on the Wisconsin side. I saw the temps in MN and Western WI and I do not miss that weather at all. I am loving playing tennis all the time and even though I am still mowing the grass every 2 or 3 weeks and raking leaves during winter I will take that over shoveling snow any time. I love gardening to me those chores are enjoyable shoveling snow and the snow blower that was never ending all winter and the only result was that I could finally get out of the driveway. I cannot say I miss the snow at all after 33 winters. Hopefully you will get out of the deep freeze really soon.


I don't see that happening any time soon. Hubby owns a business in the construction industry that is not transportable so we'll be here until retirement and he's only 53. I see lots of snow shoveling in my future, ha ha!   My guys usually do that anyway, so no complaints there.

TBH, I really don't mind winter. We have a cabin up north and we ski and snowmobile. I like to snowshoe with my dog, as well. I guess we figure if we are going live up here we need to embrace winter or we'd go crazy.


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> Oreo...sorry about your toe...I've had 2 broken toes at different times...it's amazing how painful they can be!  The last time was a few months ago...I un-taped the toes too early and was annoyed that it didn't seem to be healing!  Of course it didn't - I was walking and moving it way too soon!  Went back to taping it for a few more weeks, which did the trick.
> 
> Is there a service you could call to do your shoveling if need be?  Hate to think of you out there before you are healed...maybe a lawn company that does snow removal in the winter...


Unfortunately no one here wants to shovel...they all think that it's not worth their while.  Worse case scenario is that I put a fleece sock over my taped toes with a plastic bag over it, and then put on the orthopedic boot.  I'll just stay out long enough until my foot gets cold, then come in and warm up, then out again.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> I don't see that happening any time soon. Hubby owns a business in the construction industry that is not transportable so we'll be here until retirement and he's only 53. I see lots of snow shoveling in my future, ha ha!   My guys usually do that anyway, so no complaints there.
> 
> TBH, I really don't mind winter. We have a cabin up north and we ski and snowmobile. I like to snowshoe with my dog, as well. I guess we figure if we are going live up here we need to embrace winter or we'd go crazy.


Oops I should have been more clear. I meant that the weather would warm up a little instead of staying in the deep freeze where you are - not that you move. 
I must say that we also embraced living in the cold weather by going skiing and I was a long distance runner so I ran with friends in Afton the entire winter. The only time we did not run was when there was a possibility of frost bite or lung issues otherwise we ran the entire winter with face masks etc. There is nothing more beautiful than running outside at Afton Park through the snow. Those are the memories of winter that I really think back on that were most enjoyable.


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Oops I should have been more clear. I meant that the weather would warm up a little instead of staying in the deep freeze where you are - not that you move.
> I must say that we also embraced living in the cold weather by going skiing and I was a long distance runner so I ran with friends in Afton the entire winter. The only time we did not run was when there was a possibility of frost bite or lung issues otherwise we ran the entire winter with face masks etc. There is nothing more beautiful than running outside at Afton Park through the snow. Those are the memories of winter that I really think back on that were most enjoyable.


Djf, Ha ha! I missed your point.    Back in the good old days, when I homeschooled all three children, we would go down to Florida for a month in the spring.  We had a blast - it was heaven!  Now they're older, the youngest is a junior in HS.  His strengths are my weaknesses (science and math) so he was transitioned into private school at 6th grade.  Now he goes to the local public HS.  So we are tied to a schedule not our own.  No getting away like we used to.  One of the perks of homeschooling that I miss.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, Oreo. That makes me sad. When I was a girl, we didn't have much money because my dad died leaving my mom with three young children. When the neighbors moved in across the street, they were a little older. My brother and I would shovel their walk and part of the driveway when it snowed. They always tried to pay us but mom had taught us to say no. Arnie always seemed to sneak a little money into our pockets anyway. We loved them like they were our grandparents. I just don't think young people understand what they are missing out on when they don't help out when they can. I wish I were your neighbor, I'd shovel your walk!


This is a sad and sweet story, CDM.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Klutzy me....I was doing my 5 AM bathroom run from the upstairs room where I fell asleep watching TV.  I forgot to put my slippers on and slid off the top step and fell down the remaining seven.  Lucky for me that I only broke the big toe in two spots.  Could have been worse I guess.  It amazes me how my husband slept through the entire ordeal.


Yikes. A big toe break actually IS a big deal, Oreo. The big toe is what we use to balance ourselves, so if yours is broken in 2 places, you're going to be thrown off kilter completely for two whole months. Not a good thing. 
I hope there isn't a lot of snow this winter... I hate to think of you outside shoveling with your toe in pain.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Yikes. A big toe break actually IS a big deal, Oreo. The big toe is what we use to balance ourselves, so if yours is broken in 2 places, you're going to be thrown off kilter completely for two whole months. Not a good thing.
> I hope there isn't a lot of snow this winter... I hate to think of you outside shoveling with your toe in pain.


Thanks Elaine,  unfortunately we got 6 inches of snow Saturday and temperature of 12 degrees.  I had no choice but to shovel before it turned to ice.  Paying the price today.  I'm going to try to stay off it as much as possible after preparing lunch and an early dinner.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Elaine,  unfortunately we got 6 inches of snow Saturday and temperature of 12 degrees.  I had no choice but to shovel before it turned to ice.  Paying the price today.  I'm going to try to stay off it as much as possible after preparing lunch and an early dinner.


Oh, dear. Try to keep it elevated as much as possible, to keep it from swelling. Can you take iboprofen or advil, for the anti-inflammatory properties? Such bad luck to have this happen in the winter time!


----------



## oreo713

Trying out the tpf app on my iPhone. Hopefully it works


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Elaine,  unfortunately we got 6 inches of snow Saturday and temperature of 12 degrees.  I had no choice but to shovel before it turned to ice.  Paying the price today.  I'm going to try to stay off it as much as possible after preparing lunch and an early dinner.


We've been getting a bunch of snow here, too. I hope you're not overdoing it, Oreo. I had a hair raising drive to the airport at 4am today. Our middle daughter was flying to NYC for a week with her college. She's so excited! I hope she has a blast. They are meeting with retail corporate people and apparently Rebecca Minkoff as well. 

I'm on day 11 of the Whole30. It's starting to get a little easier, thank goodness! I'm cooking much more than I have in a while. Don't know about you guys but it's hard to motivate myself to prepare nice meals when people are just coming and going. Still, I need to cook for hubby and I and I really do enjoy cooking when I have time to do it without feeling rushed.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> We've been getting a bunch of snow here, too. I hope you're not overdoing it, Oreo. I had a hair raising drive to the airport at 4am today. Our middle daughter was flying to NYC for a week with her college. She's so excited! I hope she has a blast. They are meeting with retail corporate people and apparently Rebecca Minkoff as well.
> 
> I'm on day 11 of the Whole30. It's starting to get a little easier, thank goodness! I'm cooking much more than I have in a while. Don't know about you guys but it's hard to motivate myself to prepare nice meals when people are just coming and going. Still, I need to cook for hubby and I and I really do enjoy cooking when I have time to do it without feeling rushed.



Trying not to overdo it, but I really don't know why that means....lol   I do what I have to do.  When I hurt, I stop.  It is what it is....I hate saying that, but it's the truth.  
I hope you are recuperating from your "airport run".  I know that drill all-to-well.  Good news for you is that the temperature today is in the mid 40s here, and tomorrow will reach 60! The swings in the temperature make me crazy. I hope your daughter brought some lighter weight items to layer.  Well, this is NYC though and if you don't have it, you can buy it on any corner...lol   Does she have tickets to any shows?   Tell her to make sure she gets to the museums...MOMA, the MET etc etc  the Staten Island Ferry..free trip to see the sights!!  The only true free sightseeing trip in NYC!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Trying not to overdo it, but I really don't know why that means....lol   I do what I have to do.  When I hurt, I stop.  It is what it is....I hate saying that, but it's the truth.
> I hope you are recuperating from your "airport run".  I know that drill all-to-well.  Good news for you is that the temperature today is in the mid 40s here, and tomorrow will reach 60! The swings in the temperature make me crazy. I hope your daughter brought some lighter weight items to layer.  Well, this is NYC though and if you don't have it, you can buy it on any corner...lol   Does she have tickets to any shows?   Tell her to make sure she gets to the museums...MOMA, the MET etc etc  the Staten Island Ferry..free trip to see the sights!!  The only true free sightseeing trip in NYC!!!


Oh, my... this is making me miss NYC, Oreo!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my... this is making me miss NYC, Oreo!


Elaine.....think about the snow, the freezing cold weather, the crowds, no parking anywhere, he crime, the grime, etc etc etc..If it wasn't for my grandchildren, I'd be out of here in a New York heartbeat!!!


----------



## djfmn

oreo713 said:


> Trying not to overdo it, but I really don't know why that means....lol   I do what I have to do.  When I hurt, I stop.  It is what it is....I hate saying that, but it's the truth.
> I hope you are recuperating from your "airport run".  I know that drill all-to-well.  Good news for you is that the temperature today is in the mid 40s here, and tomorrow will reach 60! The swings in the temperature make me crazy. I hope your daughter brought some lighter weight items to layer.  Well, this is NYC though and if you don't have it, you can buy it on any corner...lol   Does she have tickets to any shows?   Tell her to make sure she gets to the museums...MOMA, the MET etc etc  the Staten Island Ferry..free trip to see the sights!!  The only true free sightseeing trip in NYC!!!


I love NYC one of my favorite cities. It is such a vibrant city with so much to do and see.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine.....think about the snow, the freezing cold weather, the crowds, no parking anywhere, he crime, the grime, etc etc etc..If it wasn't for my grandchildren, I'd be out of here in a New York heartbeat!!!


Well, yes, there's that!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Trying not to overdo it, but I really don't know why that means....lol   I do what I have to do.  When I hurt, I stop.  It is what it is....I hate saying that, but it's the truth.
> I hope you are recuperating from your "airport run".  I know that drill all-to-well.  Good news for you is that the temperature today is in the mid 40s here, and tomorrow will reach 60! The swings in the temperature make me crazy. I hope your daughter brought some lighter weight items to layer.  Well, this is NYC though and if you don't have it, you can buy it on any corner...lol   Does she have tickets to any shows?   Tell her to make sure she gets to the museums...MOMA, the MET etc etc  the Staten Island Ferry..free trip to see the sights!!  The only true free sightseeing trip in NYC!!!


Thanks for all the great tips, Oreo! She's pretty excited to be there. I'm not sure how much free time she will have but I will share your tips with her.


----------



## skyqueen

Bittersweet...I passed papers on my Mother's/rental property, yesterday. Upsetting, but as my Attorney said...think of all the money you pocketed. I handpicked the buyers so I know I'll like them...which is a big plus.
I have been considering the Mulberry Lily in scarlet. Lo and behold, it went on sale. Hope it's a blue-red red!
Needed a dressier bag to go with my Gucci loafers.

http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/lil...edEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=ABEmail


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Bittersweet...I passed papers on my Mother's/rental property, yesterday. Upsetting, but as my Attorney said...think of all the money you pocketed. I handpicked the buyers so I know I'll like them...which is a big plus.
> I have been considering the Mulberry Lily in scarlet. Lo and behold, it went on sale. Hope it's a blue-red red!
> Needed a dressier bag to go with my Gucci loafers.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/lil...edEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=ABEmail


It's always difficult when we have to close the door on family issues.  As long as you have good memories....that's the key.
As far as the Mulberry....it's beautiful!   It looks like it's more blue-red than orange-red.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  I'm partial to the name Lily....that's my granddaughter's name!!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Bittersweet...I passed papers on my Mother's/rental property, yesterday. Upsetting, but as my Attorney said...think of all the money you pocketed. I handpicked the buyers so I know I'll like them...which is a big plus.
> I have been considering the Mulberry Lily in scarlet. Lo and behold, it went on sale. Hope it's a blue-red red!
> Needed a dressier bag to go with my Gucci loafers.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/lil...edEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=ABEmail



I love the the red Lily  cant wait to see pics when you receive it ....


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Bittersweet...I passed papers on my Mother's/rental property, yesterday. Upsetting, but as my Attorney said...think of all the money you pocketed. I handpicked the buyers so I know I'll like them...which is a big plus.
> I have been considering the Mulberry Lily in scarlet. Lo and behold, it went on sale. Hope it's a blue-red red!
> Needed a dressier bag to go with my Gucci loafers.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/lil...edEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=ABEmail


A new bag is always helpful to cheer us up, isn't it?  Such a pretty red, too!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> It's always difficult when we have to close the door on family issues.  As long as you have good memories....that's the key.
> As far as the Mulberry....it's beautiful!   It looks like it's more blue-red than orange-red.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  I'm partial to the name Lily....that's my granddaughter's name!!!


LOL! That's my pony's name, too! Yes, fingers crossed it's a blue-red!!! 


Cilifene said:


> I love the the red Lily  cant wait to see pics when you receive it ....


I'll post pics, dear Cilifene!


barbee said:


> A new bag is always helpful to cheer us up, isn't it?  Such a pretty red, too!


Definitely a cheer me up gift...between Ragtime and my Mother's house, I needed a pick me up. I also ordered the Gucci Princetown mules in black!
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...h=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Moccasins-Loafers


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Definitely a cheer me up gift...between Ragtime and my Mother's house, I needed a pick me up. I also ordered the Gucci Princetown mules in black!
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...h=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Moccasins-Loafers


Those are really classy shoes, skyqueen. 
I'm sorry you had to close on your mother's house, but I'm glad it's going to nice people. That must be a comfort, to put it into good hands.


----------



## Cilifene

I've just sold 25% of my bags   ....that is ONE bag..


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> I've just sold 25% of my bags   ....that is ONE bag..


Which one? and why?  So...does that mean a new bag is on your radar?


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> Which one? and why?  So...does that mean a new bag is on your radar?


barbee...I love your new Loewe bag...I've been looking at their bags lately...


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Which one? and why?  So...does that mean a new bag is on your radar?



BOYY Slash mini. Oh yes   I sold it cause I wanted my small bag to have more rooms and pockets. 
Instead I bought a pre loved PS Pouch ...AGAIN!  ...Haven't received it yet.....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I've just sold 25% of my bags   ....that is ONE bag..


I am very impressed.  I wish I could start to do this.  Where do you sell them?  I find it very frustrating when I list items on eBay.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I am very impressed.  I wish I could start to do this.  Where do you sell them?  I find it very frustrating when I list items on eBay.


I sell on a Danish site called Trendsales.dk - I find eBay frustrating too....


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> barbee...I love your new Loewe bag...I've been looking at their bags lately...


Thanks, Bisbee!  I have used it once, and love the leather.  I'm always "afraid" to hurt new bags, so use them gingerly for awhile.  Then life gets the better of me, and I begin using  full force.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I am very impressed.  I wish I could start to do this.  Where do you sell them?  I find it very frustrating when I list items on eBay.


Me too, Oreo. I have plenty of bags and I keep thinking I need to let some go... but the idea of online selling turns me off. So there they sit... 

I am in the mood to go through my closet and do a little de-cluttering. Instead I've been searching for a hotel in Chicago in June. Some friends and I are going to the U2 concert! I always manage to get distracted by travel, ha  ha!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> BOYY Slash mini. Oh yes   I sold it cause I wanted my small bag to have more rooms and pockets.
> Instead I bought a pre loved PS Pouch ...AGAIN!  ...Haven't received it yet.....


A black one, I assume?  Can't wait to see model pictures of you in one of your terrific outfits, carrying it, dear cilifene!


----------



## can_do_mom

Not sure if any of you are football fans but as a lifelong Green Bay Packer fan I thought I would have a heart attack watching them play the Cowboys yesterday. What a game!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> A black one, I assume?  Can't wait to see model pictures of you in one of your terrific outfits, carrying it, dear cilifene!



 Yes a black one Elaine  will post pics


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Me too, Oreo. I have plenty of bags and I keep thinking I need to let some go... but the idea of online selling turns me off. So there they sit...
> 
> I am in the mood to go through my closet and do a little de-cluttering. Instead I've been searching for a hotel in Chicago in June. Some friends and I are going to the U2 concert! I always manage to get distracted by travel, ha  ha!


Oreo and Can do--should I motivate you?  I listed 2 items today on Ebay.  Now it did seem like it took way too long!  I try to take 10-12 pictures, measure, etc.  The one bag has been on Ebay before, then spent fall through last week at the consignment shop.  Blah. So now it's back.  My handbag buying now depends  on one going out so one can come in.  I am already 1/1 for January.  I do think I cheated last year, counting this one as out once it left the house.  Oh well, new year, starting afresh.  The handbag I sold a few weeks back--the woman asked for a lower price and at the same time bought it.  Like what?? Then she wanted to negotiate again, a day later, and I said, oh, I'm sorry, you already bought it.  Again, she tried to negotiate, and I said she would need to talk to Ebay.  Then, she came back and said to ignore her prior emails and she would send the money.  So I have fingers crossed.  I shipped with signature confirmation, and took pictures of it packed.  I am not taking any chances.  I hope this one does not come back to bite me. I also have been buying a lot of books on Ebay, and find they are often cheaper then 3rd party on Amazon. 
Anyway, it can be stressful, but find it kind of fun also.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Me too, Oreo. I have plenty of bags and I keep thinking I need to let some go... but the idea of online selling turns me off. So there they sit...
> 
> I am in the mood to go through my closet and do a little de-cluttering. Instead I've been searching for a hotel in Chicago in June. Some friends and I are going to the U2 concert! I always manage to get distracted by travel, ha  ha!


Distraction is the devil.  I have tried to sell things so many times, only to be distracted by buying....lol


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Yes a black one Elaine  will post pics


Looking forward to seeing your new purchase!!!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Oreo and Can do--should I motivate you?  I listed 2 items today on Ebay.  Now it did seem like it took way too long!  I try to take 10-12 pictures, measure, etc.  The one bag has been on Ebay before, then spent fall through last week at the consignment shop.  Blah. So now it's back.  My handbag buying now depends  on one going out so one can come in.  I am already 1/1 for January.  I do think I cheated last year, counting this one as out once it left the house.  Oh well, new year, starting afresh.  The handbag I sold a few weeks back--the woman asked for a lower price and at the same time bought it.  Like what?? Then she wanted to negotiate again, a day later, and I said, oh, I'm sorry, you already bought it.  Again, she tried to negotiate, and I said she would need to talk to Ebay.  Then, she came back and said to ignore her prior emails and she would send the money.  So I have fingers crossed.  I shipped with signature confirmation, and took pictures of it packed.  I am not taking any chances.  I hope this one does not come back to bite me. I also have been buying a lot of books on Ebay, and find they are often cheaper then 3rd party on Amazon.
> Anyway, it can be stressful, but find it kind of fun also.


When I do sell on eBay, if the item is over $50. I send it with signature confirmation AND insurance.  It's a small price to pay in exchange for peace of mind.


----------



## can_do_mom

I did pull a few bags out of the collection. So, I guess it's a start. Now I need to list them and see if there are any takers. Or should I say buyers. I also have a nice inventory list I created on my computer. Someone on this site gave me the idea for that. Was it you, Elaine? Anyway, I updated that, too. 

Meanwhile, I am over halfway done with my Whole30 eating plan. So far, so good. I'm really feeling a lot better which keeps me motivated. That and the trip to Mexico next month. Ha ha! Speaking of Mexico, I have never done a spray tan but I am considering getting one so that I won't be pasty white on the beach. Have any of you ever done that? Not sure if I'd like it or not.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> I did pull a few bags out of the collection. So, I guess it's a start. Now I need to list them and see if there are any takers. Or should I say buyers. I also have a nice inventory list I created on my computer. Someone on this site gave me the idea for that. Was it you, Elaine? Anyway, I updated that, too.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am over halfway done with my Whole30 eating plan. So far, so good. I'm really feeling a lot better which keeps me motivated. That and the trip to Mexico next month. Ha ha! Speaking of Mexico, I have never done a spray tan but I am considering getting one so that I won't be pasty white on the beach. Have any of you ever done that? Not sure if I'd like it or not.


I only remember a friend of my daughter having a spray tan, and it did not look wonderful.  But this girl was very fair complected.  My wild thought would be to hang out and see how the women look when they leave.  Wonder if anyone does that?  If you asked to see pictures, that might not be enough. or, are there degrees of tan?  Light, medium, intense?  A light tan should look quite good, right?  You see my lack of spray tan knowledge here!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> barbee...I love your new Loewe bag...I've been looking at their bags lately...


Wait...did I miss something? I love Loewe bags...is it the puzzle, Barbee?


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I only remember a friend of my daughter having a spray tan, and it did not look wonderful.  But this girl was very fair complected.  My wild thought would be to hang out and see how the women look when they leave.  Wonder if anyone does that?  If you asked to see pictures, that might not be enough. or, are there degrees of tan?  Light, medium, intense?  A light tan should look quite good, right?  You see my lack of spray tan knowledge here!


I know, Barbee. I am in the same boat. I'd rather be pale than look like a pumpkin! I need to do a little research I guess. This is an unexpected trip from our business supplier. We even had to expedite hubby's passport renewal. I warned him not to let his expire... We have not been to Mexico in ages.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I did pull a few bags out of the collection. So, I guess it's a start. Now I need to list them and see if there are any takers. Or should I say buyers. I also have a nice inventory list I created on my computer. Someone on this site gave me the idea for that. Was it you, Elaine? Anyway, I updated that, too.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am over halfway done with my Whole30 eating plan. So far, so good. I'm really feeling a lot better which keeps me motivated. That and the trip to Mexico next month. Ha ha! Speaking of Mexico, I have never done a spray tan but I am considering getting one so that I won't be pasty white on the beach. Have any of you ever done that? Not sure if I'd like it or not.


I've done a spray tan twice. Sticky (wear old clothes) and an odd smell but after a day/two looks pretty natural.
Ask them how it reacts to suntan lotion.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Wait...did I miss something? I love Loewe bags...is it the puzzle, Barbee?


I posted it in the Loewe thread.  It is the small Flamenco knot bag.  The puzzle bags are so interesting--would love to try one and see how easy/difficult it is to use.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I've done a spray tan twice. Sticky (wear old clothes) and an odd smell but after a day/two looks pretty natural.
> Ask them how it reacts to suntan lotion.


Thanks for the tip Skyqueen! I never would have thought to ask about it reacting with sunscreen and I will be wearing that every day. See, you guys are a wealth of information!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I posted it in the Loewe thread.  It is the small Flamenco knot bag.  The puzzle bags are so interesting--would love to try one and see how easy/difficult it is to use.


Barbee, please post a pic of your Loewe bag! We'd love to see it! When I was in Madrid I had fun browsing in the Loewe boutique. Beautiful bags!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I posted it in the Loewe thread.  It is the small Flamenco knot bag.  The puzzle bags are so interesting--would love to try one and see how easy/difficult it is to use.


Please post here, too!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I did pull a few bags out of the collection. So, I guess it's a start. Now I need to list them and see if there are any takers. Or should I say buyers. I also have a nice inventory list I created on my computer. Someone on this site gave me the idea for that. Was it you, Elaine? Anyway, I updated that, too.
> 
> *Meanwhile, I am over halfway done with my Whole30 eating plan*. So far, so good. I'm really feeling a lot better which keeps me motivated. That and the trip to Mexico next month. Ha ha! Speaking of Mexico, I have never done a spray tan but I am considering getting one so that I won't be pasty white on the beach. Have any of you ever done that? Not sure if I'd like it or not.


Is the purpose of the Whole30 weight loss or health benefits? Or some of each? I looked it up after you mentioned it here, and it looked VERY difficult... so many "no-no" foods! But if you're feeling better, I can imagine that would definitely be a motivator. 

What happens after the 30 days are up? Are you supposed to stay on a semi-restricted diet, or can you go back to dairy, starch, legumes, and so on? Or don't you eat those things anyway?

Mexico! How exciting!!! Will you be on the coast? I'm afraid I've never had a spray tan, so I can't give you any advice. I slather on sunscreen every day even when it's raining, so I look pasty as h*ll even on a good day. Thank heavens for blusher!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I posted it in the Loewe thread.  It is the small Flamenco knot bag.  The puzzle bags are so interesting--would love to try one and see how easy/difficult it is to use.



Do post a pic here too barbee... please


----------



## Cilifene

Okay, so I finally got an IPhone 7 plus  I'm so very pleased with it 
I took this picture with it, much better camera .... very pleased


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Is the purpose of the Whole30 weight loss or health benefits? Or some of each? I looked it up after you mentioned it here, and it looked VERY difficult... so many "no-no" foods! But if you're feeling better, I can imagine that would definitely be a motivator.
> 
> What happens after the 30 days are up? Are you supposed to stay on a semi-restricted diet, or can you go back to dairy, starch, legumes, and so on? Or don't you eat those things anyway?
> 
> Mexico! How exciting!!! Will you be on the coast? I'm afraid I've never had a spray tan, so I can't give you any advice. I slather on sunscreen every day even when it's raining, so I look pasty as h*ll even on a good day. Thank heavens for blusher!


Yes, Elaine, the Whole30 is restrictive.  No: Alcohol, dairy, sugar/sweeteners, grains, legumes for 30 days.  No exceptions.  It's an anti-inflammatory diet and you need about 30 days to clear whatever is causing you issues out of your system.  I've been struggling for about a year with stomach issues and my family was getting tired of me complaining all the time.  Ha ha!  Even so, I don't know if I'd have taken on the Whole30 if a friend hadn't decided to do it and encouraged me to join a Facebook group she had created.  

I am feeling great which, as you mentioned, is a powerful motivator.  I had picked up a few pounds I wanted to drop so that was an added bonus.  You're not supposed to weigh yourself but I did.  I think I might need to start eating more because I've lost eight pounds and I don't want to lose much more weight.  Although, who knows, maybe the weight loss will slow down for the second half.

I'm a little concerned about the re-introduction phase.  The Mexico trip wasn't planned but who turns down a trip to Mexico when you live in Wisconsin? Ha!  Anyway, it's only seven days after I finish up so I don't know if I will be able to figure out my culprits.  Maybe I'll get "lucky" and react to the first food I try, which will be dairy.  That's what I think is causing me problems.  We'll see.  I believe so strongly in the Whole30 that I'd be willing to do it again in March if necessary.  I forgot to mention that I'm sleeping better too.  

And yes, I ate ALL of those things!  Some I miss more than others.  I have lunch reservations in Minneapolis at the Oak Grill in Macy's tomorrow with a dear friend that I might have to cancel.  That restaurant has been a favorite of my family through the years.  We have MANY happy memories there and it's closing at the end of the month, before my Whole30 is done.  I told my friend that I might just want to skip our lunch because I don't think there's a single thing on the menu I can eat.  If that's the worst problem in my life, I know I have nothing to complain about but it kind of makes me sad.


----------



## barbee

OK, here is the new Loewe Flamenco bag:


Plus the elephant coin case I did NOT need(at least it was a better price at Selfridges!)


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Yes, Elaine, the Whole30 is restrictive.  No: Alcohol, dairy, sugar/sweeteners, grains, legumes for 30 days.  No exceptions.  It's an anti-inflammatory diet and you need about 30 days to clear whatever is causing you issues out of your system.  I've been struggling for about a year with stomach issues and my family was getting tired of me complaining all the time.  Ha ha!  Even so, I don't know if I'd have taken on the Whole30 if a friend hadn't decided to do it and encouraged me to join a Facebook group she had created.
> 
> I am feeling great which, as you mentioned, is a powerful motivator.  I had picked up a few pounds I wanted to drop so that was an added bonus.  You're not supposed to weigh yourself but I did.  I think I might need to start eating more because I've lost eight pounds and I don't want to lose much more weight.  Although, who knows, maybe the weight loss will slow down for the second half.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the re-introduction phase.  The Mexico trip wasn't planned but who turns down a trip to Mexico when you live in Wisconsin? Ha!  Anyway, it's only seven days after I finish up so I don't know if I will be able to figure out my culprits.  Maybe I'll get "lucky" and react to the first food I try, which will be dairy.  That's what I think is causing me problems.  We'll see.  I believe so strongly in the Whole30 that I'd be willing to do it again in March if necessary.  I forgot to mention that I'm sleeping better too.
> 
> And yes, I ate ALL of those things!  Some I miss more than others.  I have lunch reservations in Minneapolis at the Oak Grill in Macy's tomorrow with a dear friend that I might have to cancel.  That restaurant has been a favorite of my family through the years.  We have MANY happy memories there and it's closing at the end of the month, before my Whole30 is done.  I told my friend that I might just want to skip our lunch because I don't think there's a single thing on the menu I can eat.  If that's the worst problem in my life, I know I have nothing to complain about but it kind of makes me sad.


I would not pass up a lunch date!  Clear soup? Lettuce?  Something??? You can't be starving, so the restaurant must have something. Well, I do remember my daughter had a girl on her tennis team in college who was... maybe something much purer than a vegan(sorry, I don't know all the words, my husband is currently at the grocery buying me licorice) and she had to bring her own food every time they ate out. 
It's wonderful the diet is helping you so much!  Kudos!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Okay, so I finally got an IPhone 7 plus  I'm so very pleased with it
> I took this picture with it, much better camera .... very pleased
> 
> View attachment 3577558


Your picture could be an ad in a magazine!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Me too, Oreo. I have plenty of bags and I keep thinking I need to let some go... but the idea of online selling turns me off. So there they sit...
> 
> I am in the mood to go through my closet and do a little de-cluttering. Instead I've been searching for a hotel in Chicago in June. Some friends and I are going to the U2 concert! I always manage to get distracted by travel, ha  ha!


Treat yourself to a dinner at The Pump Room (1301 N State St...Gold Coast), a landmark!
I only wish the Gold Star Sardine Bar was still opened. Tiny place, served a mean martini and where else could you see Liza Minnelli just get up and sing? Classic..................


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Okay, so I finally got an IPhone 7 plus  I'm so very pleased with it
> I took this picture with it, much better camera .... very pleased
> 
> View attachment 3577558


You look fabulous, *cilifene*! Yes, I've heard that the camera is better in the iPhone 7, but I've also heard that there will be a 10-year-anniversary iPhone out late this spring, so first I'm waiting to see if this is true and if it will be worth the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.  
Otherwise, it is good to know that you are pleased with the 7plus, because this will be what I get!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Yes, Elaine, the Whole30 is restrictive.  No: Alcohol, dairy, sugar/sweeteners, grains, legumes for 30 days.  No exceptions.  It's an anti-inflammatory diet and you need about 30 days to clear whatever is causing you issues out of your system.  I've been struggling for about a year with stomach issues and my family was getting tired of me complaining all the time.  Ha ha!  Even so, I don't know if I'd have taken on the Whole30 if a friend hadn't decided to do it and encouraged me to join a Facebook group she had created.
> 
> I am feeling great which, as you mentioned, is a powerful motivator.  I had picked up a few pounds I wanted to drop so that was an added bonus.  You're not supposed to weigh yourself but I did.  I think I might need to start eating more because I've lost eight pounds and I don't want to lose much more weight.  Although, who knows, maybe the weight loss will slow down for the second half.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the re-introduction phase.  The Mexico trip wasn't planned but who turns down a trip to Mexico when you live in Wisconsin? Ha!  Anyway, it's only seven days after I finish up so I don't know if I will be able to figure out my culprits.  Maybe I'll get "lucky" and react to the first food I try, which will be dairy.  That's what I think is causing me problems.  We'll see.  I believe so strongly in the Whole30 that I'd be willing to do it again in March if necessary.  I forgot to mention that I'm sleeping better too.
> 
> And yes, I ate ALL of those things!  Some I miss more than others.  I have lunch reservations in Minneapolis at the Oak Grill in Macy's tomorrow with a dear friend that I might have to cancel.  That restaurant has been a favorite of my family through the years.  We have MANY happy memories there and it's closing at the end of the month, before my Whole30 is done.  I told my friend that I might just want to skip our lunch because I don't think there's a single thing on the menu I can eat.  If that's the worst problem in my life, I know I have nothing to complain about but it kind of makes me sad.


It sounds as though this diet is really benefitting you, so that is wonderful! I hope you'll figure out what is causing your stomach problems, and figure it out FAST, so that you can happily breeze off to Mexico with minimal dietary restrictions.
You are SO great about taking charge of your life! I really admire you for it!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> OK, here is the new Loewe Flamenco bag:
> View attachment 3577643
> 
> Plus the elephant coin case I did NOT need(at least it was a better price at Selfridges!)
> View attachment 3577644


Gorgeous bag, and the elephant is totally adorable!!!! Too cute for words! What do you MEAN, you didn't need it? EVERYONE needs a rainbow elephant!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Okay, so I finally got an IPhone 7 plus  I'm so very pleased with it
> I took this picture with it, much better camera .... very pleased
> 
> View attachment 3577558


The picture looks great!  Do you find the 7Plus too large for your bags?  When I went to get a 6 last year, I felt they were too larrge, so I opted for a IPhoneSE which was the last 6 that they made.   It is actually the lastest IPhone 6 but in a 5 case, so it is much smaller than the newer phones.  I am scared that the larger phones won't fit comfortably into the front pocket of my Balenciaga Day Bags.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous bag, and the elephant is totally adorable!!!! Too cute for words! What do you MEAN, you didn't need it? EVERYONE needs a rainbow elephant!


Loewe makes a really cute Panda Bear also......


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You look fabulous, *cilifene*! Yes, I've heard that the camera is better in the iPhone 7, but I've also heard that there will be a 10-year-anniversary iPhone out late this spring, so first I'm waiting to see if this is true and if it will be worth the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.
> Otherwise, it is good to know that you are pleased with the 7plus, because this will be what I get!


Thanks Elaine  Oh I didn't know about the anniversary, I'm excited to see what you'll get Elaine...



barbee said:


> OK, here is the new Loewe Flamenco bag:
> View attachment 3577643
> 
> Plus the elephant coin case I did NOT need(at least it was a better price at Selfridges!)
> View attachment 3577644


Love the blue color barbee .. the style looks great on you!  cute coin case ....



barbee said:


> Your picture could be an ad in a magazine!


Aww thanks barbee


oreo713 said:


> The picture looks great!  Do you find the 7Plus too large for your bags?  When I went to get a 6 last year, I felt they were too larrge, so I opted for a IPhoneSE which was the last 6 that they made.   It is actually the lastest IPhone 6 but in a 5 case, so it is much smaller than the newer phones.  I am scared that the larger phones won't fit comfortably into the front pocket of my Balenciaga Day Bags.


Thank you dear oreo!  No, not too large, it fits perfect in everyone of my four bags - it goes in the LV pochette too....
I just tried it into the front pocket of the Bal First - fits like a glove


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Okay, so I finally got an IPhone 7 plus  I'm so very pleased with it
> I took this picture with it, much better camera .... very pleased
> 
> View attachment 3577558


Keep us posted regarding your thoughts on the iPhone 7 plus. I love the photos you take! I'm due for an upgrade in the spring and need to decide what phone I want. What phone did you use before that?


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> OK, here is the new Loewe Flamenco bag:
> View attachment 3577643
> 
> Plus the elephant coin case I did NOT need(at least it was a better price at Selfridges!)
> View attachment 3577644


Love the bag Barbee and the elephant coin purse is adorable!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Keep us posted regarding your thoughts on the iPhone 7 plus. I love the photos you take! I'm due for an upgrade in the spring and need to decide what phone I want. What phone did you use before that?


What cell phone provider do you use Can_do?  Most providers stopped giving ugrades last year.  I had to p


can_do_mom said:


> Keep us posted regarding your thoughts on the iPhone 7 plus. I love the photos you take! I'm due for an upgrade in the spring and need to decide what phone I want. What phone did you use before that?


What provider do you use Can_do?  Most providers stopped giving upgrades last year.  Mine is ATT and I should have been due for an upgrade, but now they made me buy my phone!   Absolutely ridiculous!!!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> OK, here is the new Loewe Flamenco bag:
> View attachment 3577643
> 
> Plus the elephant coin case I did NOT need(at least it was a better price at Selfridges!)
> View attachment 3577644


Love the bag...good size for you! Everybody needs an elephant


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Okay, so I finally got an IPhone 7 plus  I'm so very pleased with it
> I took this picture with it, much better camera .... very pleased
> 
> View attachment 3577558


You take great pics no matter the iPhone!
Is the iPhone 7 plus the same size as the iPhone 6s?


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Keep us posted regarding your thoughts on the iPhone 7 plus. I love the photos you take! I'm due for an upgrade in the spring and need to decide what phone I want. What phone did you use before that?


Will do CDM... I had an IPhone 6. 



skyqueen said:


> You take great pics no matter the iPhone!
> Is the iPhone 7 plus the same size as the iPhone 6s?


Thanks SQ  7 Plus is larger than 6s. I think there is a 6s plus I guess that is the same size as 7 plus.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Will do CDM... I had an IPhone 6.
> 
> 
> Thanks SQ  7 Plus is larger than 6s. I think there is a 6s plus I guess that is the same size as 7 plus.


Thanks, Cilifene. I currently have the iPhone 6. You'll have to let me know about the learning curve although it is quite probable that you are more tech savvy than I.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> What cell phone provider do you use Can_do?  Most providers stopped giving ugrades last year.  I had to p
> 
> What provider do you use Can_do?  Most providers stopped giving upgrades last year.  Mine is ATT and I should have been due for an upgrade, but now they made me buy my phone!   Absolutely ridiculous!!!


Oreo, we currently have Sprint which has been a hot topic at our home. We switched from Verizon so we could join our company's plan at a great savings. Cut the bill substantially. So of course hubby loves that. However. The rest of us hate Sprint. Where we live the service is pretty poor. Tons of dropped calls, etc. I'm all for saving $. I think the charges for cell service is ridiculous. But I also hate paying and not being able to make a call. Ugh. And the phones were part of the promo. I know we won't get that if we go back to Verizon.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Loewe makes a really cute Panda Bear also......


Ya mean this one??? 
http://www.loewe.com/us_en/panda-co...countrynl=US&gclid=CIeU5saazNECFcVefgodcVYBGw


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love the bag...good size for you! *Everybody needs an elephant*


"Everybody Needs An Elephant" would be a good bumper sticker! It would keep everyone guessing!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Ya mean this one???
> http://www.loewe.com/us_en/panda-co...countrynl=US&gclid=CIeU5saazNECFcVefgodcVYBGw


Yes!    Isn't it adorable???


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Will do CDM... I had an IPhone 6.
> 
> 
> Thanks SQ  7 Plus is larger than 6s. I think there is a 6s plus I guess that is the same size as 7 plus.


I have the 6 plus and love the size...I can read at the beach!
My red Mulberry Lily is being delivered today...fingers crossed I like the red!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have the 6 plus and love the size...I can read at the beach!
> My red Mulberry Lily is being delivered today...fingers crossed I like the red!


X   (best I can do right now)!!  lol.......


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I have the 6 plus and love the size...I can read at the beach!
> My red Mulberry Lily is being delivered today...fingers crossed I like the red!



Oh so exciting SQ!  you have to post pics when you get it....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love the bag...good size for you! Everybody needs an elephant





ElainePG said:


> "Everybody Needs An Elephant" would be a good bumper sticker! It would keep everyone guessing!!!



Here is my Elephant ... I think Tiger (the wire chewer) has chewed on one of the legs... 
Elephant Parade


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Cilifene. I currently have the iPhone 6. You'll have to let me know about the learning curve although it is quite probable that you are more tech savvy than I.



They are the same just with a much better camera


----------



## skyqueen

My Lily came... bit disappointed with the leather (pebbled grain). A nice bright blue-red and I like the size. Goes pretty good with my
Gucci loafers...just a brighter red. Perfect look for what I want so I think I'll keep it. Thoughts?


----------



## djfmn

skyqueen said:


> My Lily came... bit disappointed with the leather (pebbled grain). A nice bright blue-red and I like the size. Goes pretty good with my
> Gucci loafers...just a brighter red. Perfect look for what I want so I think I'll keep it. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3579631
> View attachment 3579634


Skyqueen it is gorgeous. My vote is to keep it. Goes perfectly with the new Gucci shoes. I love the style of the bag and I love red bags so maybe I am a little biased.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> My Lily came... bit disappointed with the leather (pebbled grain). A nice bright blue-red and I like the size. Goes pretty good with my
> Gucci loafers...just a brighter red. Perfect look for what I want so I think I'll keep it. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3579631
> View attachment 3579634


If it's "Perfect look for what I want"....then keep it!  It really is a very cute bag.  Did you really want a "matchy-matchy" bag?  This would look great with black pants and a black sweater.  A great pop of color!


----------



## skyqueen

djfmn said:


> Skyqueen it is gorgeous. My vote is to keep it. Goes perfectly with the new Gucci shoes. I love the style of the bag and I love red bags so maybe I am a little biased.


Thanks...it really is a great red and I'm fussy about red anything.


oreo713 said:


> If it's "Perfect look for what I want"....then keep it!  It really is a very cute bag.  Did you really want a "matchy-matchy" bag?  This would look great with black pants and a black sweater.  A great pop of color!


I mostly wear black, so I agree...great pop of color! Funny you should say that...I almost got the matching Gucci bag.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My Lily came... bit disappointed with the leather (pebbled grain). A nice bright blue-red and I like the size. Goes pretty good with my
> Gucci loafers...just a brighter red. Perfect look for what I want so I think I'll keep it. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3579631
> View attachment 3579634



It is gorgeous SQ! ...absolutely keep it....


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> OK, here is the new Loewe Flamenco bag:
> View attachment 3577643
> 
> Plus the elephant coin case I did NOT need(at least it was a better price at Selfridges!)
> View attachment 3577644



Both are wonderful Barbee!


----------



## Izzy48

Hello everyone, long time no see. I can't catch up due to eye issues but I did see your picture Skyqueen and your Lily looks fab with your Gucci.  I had my first eye surgery today and my next one will be Feb.1. As of yet we don't know the results of today's
 surgery but my physician is optimistic for a good outcome.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My Lily came... bit disappointed with the leather (pebbled grain). A nice bright blue-red and I like the size. Goes pretty good with my
> Gucci loafers...just a brighter red. Perfect look for what I want so I think I'll keep it. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3579631
> View attachment 3579634


The size, shape, and color are all gorgeous. The leather could honestly be better... but you already knew that. The thing is, nobody but you will look closely at the leather, so it's really a question of whether it will bug you, or not. If this is mainly an evening bag, you most likely won't even notice the leather!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see. I can't catch up due to eye issues but I did see your picture Skyqueen and your Lily looks fab with your Gucci.  I had my first eye surgery today and my next one will be Feb.1. As of yet we don't know the results of today's
> surgery but my physician is optimistic for a good outcome.


So glad to see you here tonight, Izzy! You must be so relieved to have the first surgery out of the way. Glad that your doctor is optimistic; that is terrific news!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see. I can't catch up due to eye issues but I did see your picture Skyqueen and your Lily looks fab with your Gucci.  I had my first eye surgery today and my next one will be Feb.1. As of yet we don't know the results of today's
> surgery but my physician is optimistic for a good outcome.



Hello dear Izzy, great to hear your physician is optimistic for a good outcome....


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> My Lily came... bit disappointed with the leather (pebbled grain). A nice bright blue-red and I like the size. Goes pretty good with my
> Gucci loafers...just a brighter red. Perfect look for what I want so I think I'll keep it. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3579631
> View attachment 3579634



I missed your thoughts on this but if you are unhappy with the leather I wouldn't keep it. My Lily is also pebbled grain but beautiful leather and I love it. Gucci has some gorgeous red bags but I still think you put a great look together.


----------



## Izzy48

Thank you Elaine and Cilifene for your kind comments! I tried to multi quote but I can't see well enough to do it yet!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Elaine and Cilifene for your kind comments! I tried to multi quote but I can't see well enough to do it yet!


Considering you just had eye surgery today, I think you're doing amazingly well!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> They are the same just with a much better camera


Ooh, I like the thought of that! It makes the idea of replacing my iPhone this spring much more appealing!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Elaine and Cilifene for your kind comments! I tried to multi quote but I can't see well enough to do it yet!


Izzy, so good to see you here and can I just say that even with good vision I can't do multi quote? Ha ha! Hope your eye heals well and that your second eye surgery goes well!


----------



## bisbee

Good luck with your eye surgeries Izzy!  I don't know your issue, but I wanted to let you know that DH had cataracts removed several years ago, and I had one removed a year ago - it had developed VERY quickly over the course of 1 year for some reason - the other eye has one but it is very early in development.  The one I had removed was very successful, and I no longer have to wear glasses as a result!  I actually have great distance vision now in the "fixed" eye, and didn't have to wear reading glasses before, so the other eye still has good close vision.  It's a little "confusing" at times, but I've gotten used to it, and have the best of both worlds!


----------



## can_do_mom

I went into work with my daughter yesterday. She works at a nice mall. I thought I'd pick up a few things for the trip to Mexico. I'm friendly with the lovely gentlemen at the LV store and so I wandered in to pay them a visit. No new bags for me but look what I ended up buying. It's hard to see in our pic, but it's an adorable little LV locket, part of their Make a Promise campaign. With each locket or bracelet purchase they donate $200 to UNICEF to help children in need.
So that's Reed and I, making a pinky promise!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see. I can't catch up due to eye issues but I did see your picture Skyqueen and your Lily looks fab with your Gucci.  I had my first eye surgery today and my next one will be Feb.1. As of yet we don't know the results of today's
> surgery but my physician is optimistic for a good outcome.


Fingers, eyes and toes crossed!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3580136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into work with my daughter yesterday. She works at a nice mall. I thought I'd pick up a few things for the trip to Mexico. I'm friendly with the lovely gentlemen at the LV store and so I wandered in to pay them a visit. No new bags for me but look what I ended up buying. It's hard to see in our pic, but it's an adorable little LV locket, part of their Make a Promise campaign. With each locket or bracelet purchase they donate $200 to UNICEF to help children in need.
> So that's Reed and I, making a pinky promise!


How interesting...post a pic!
Where in Mexico are you going?


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see. I can't catch up due to eye issues but I did see your picture Skyqueen and your Lily looks fab with your Gucci.  I had my first eye surgery today and my next one will be Feb.1. As of yet we don't know the results of today's
> surgery but my physician is optimistic for a good outcome.


Speedy recovery and positive thoughts coming your way Izzy!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Skyqueen, It's a small locket, with the LV logo in a circle. I frequently wear small, dainty necklaces so this is perfect for me. 

We are going to Playa Del Carmen. We've been there before, but haven't stayed at this resort. It's a business perk trip for hubby and I. Usually they take him hunting or fishing but this time the wives are going too. I haven't traveled with this group in many years but it should be fun! 


skyqueen said:


> How interesting...post a pic!
> Where in Mexico are you going?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Both are wonderful Barbee!


Thanks, Izzy, and hopefully your eye feels better today!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3580553
> 
> Skyqueen, It's a small locket, with the LV logo in a circle. I frequently wear small, dainty necklaces so this is perfect for me.
> 
> We are going to Playa Del Carmen. We've been there before, but haven't stayed at this resort. It's a business perk trip for hubby and I. Usually they take him hunting or fishing but this time the wives are going too. I haven't traveled with this group in many years but it should be fun!


I love your necklace!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> My Lily came... bit disappointed with the leather (pebbled grain). A nice bright blue-red and I like the size. Goes pretty good with my
> Gucci loafers...just a brighter red. Perfect look for what I want so I think I'll keep it. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3579631
> View attachment 3579634


This is such a pretty style.  We all should have a red bag, so I say keep it!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Izzy, so good to see you here and can I just say that even with good vision I can't do multi quote? Ha ha! Hope your eye heals well and that your second eye surgery goes well!



I tried multi quote again and I apparently can't help but mess it up. Thanks for your good wisher!


bisbee said:


> Good luck with your eye surgeries Izzy!  I don't know your issue, but I wanted to let you know that DH had cataracts removed several years ago, and I had one removed a year ago - it had developed VERY quickly over the course of 1 year for some reason - the other eye has one but it is very early in development.  The one I had removed was very successful, and I no longer have to wear glasses as a result!  I actually have great distance vision now in the "fixed" eye, and didn't have to wear reading glasses before, so the other eye still has good close vision.  It's a little "confusing" at times, but I've gotten used to it, and have the best of both worlds!



Oh, maybe it works in the multi quotes. Bisbee, mine was a problem caused by the medication I take for RA. It made, within 4 months, to coa significant growth cover each of my eyes. It is different than a cataract but yet one part of the operation is much the same if not the same. I had a multi focal lens put in to correct several eye issues. I had to go back to the doctor today and he said things are going well. I hope it continues. My eye is still dilated so wishing the next week I hope for considerable improvement. What type of lens did you use? 

Thanks to Skyqueen and Oreo but as usual I messed up with the quote business.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3580553
> 
> Skyqueen, It's a small locket, with the LV logo in a circle. I frequently wear small, dainty necklaces so this is perfect for me.
> 
> We are going to Playa Del Carmen. We've been there before, but haven't stayed at this resort. It's a business perk trip for hubby and I. Usually they take him hunting or fishing but this time the wives are going too. I haven't traveled with this group in many years but it should be fun!


The necklace it adorable   Enjoy your vacation...I am sooooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy, I don't know the type of lens he used...I looked at the card they gave me, but I can't tell except it's an Alcon AcrySof IQ lens, but that tells me nothing!  It is amazing what they can do now...and although it's a different problem, I hope you have a similarly good outcome!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3580553
> 
> Skyqueen, It's a small locket, with the LV logo in a circle. I frequently wear small, dainty necklaces so this is perfect for me.
> 
> We are going to Playa Del Carmen. We've been there before, but haven't stayed at this resort. It's a business perk trip for hubby and I. Usually they take him hunting or fishing but this time the wives are going too. I haven't traveled with this group in many years but it should be fun!


What a pretty locket, and it's such a good cause! BTW, I love your outfit in the other photo, too!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3580553
> 
> Skyqueen, It's a small locket, with the LV logo in a circle. I frequently wear small, dainty necklaces so this is perfect for me.
> 
> We are going to Playa Del Carmen. We've been there before, but haven't stayed at this resort. It's a business perk trip for hubby and I. Usually they take him hunting or fishing but this time the wives are going too. I haven't traveled with this group in many years but it should be fun!



I'm very tempted...love the locket and the fact that LV contributes $200 to UNICEF.  Hmmm...

Done!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Izzy, I don't know the type of lens he used...I looked at the card they gave me, but I can't tell except it's an Alcon AcrySof IQ lens, but that tells me nothing!  It is amazing what they can do now...and although it's a different problem, I hope you have a similarly good outcome!


Bisbee, they had to work on my arteries and replace the lens from the deposit on my cornea. The deposit had the same impact a cataract has.  The lens  used was only approved in the US in the fall of 2016 so it is relatively new here but used in Europe for some time.  It is called Sympony.  Not certain that is spelled correctly. I had to pay a significant amount of money that the insurance wouldn't pay due to the fact the lens is so new and expensive. As of tonight my eye feels not great but it is not infected or anything like that. I suppose it just takes time.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Bisbee, they had to work on my arteries and replace the lens from the deposit on my cornea. The deposit had the same impact a cataract has.  The lens  used was only approved in the US in the fall of 2016 so it is relatively new here but used in Europe for some time.  It is called Sympony.  Not certain that is spelled correctly. I had to pay a significant amount of money that the insurance wouldn't pay due to the fact the lens is so new and expensive. As of tonight my eye feels not great but it is not infected or anything like that. I suppose it just takes time.


I'm so sorry your eye is still bothering you, Izzy. Can you take something for the pain, or do they make you go through it "cold turkey"???


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry your eye is still bothering you, Izzy. Can you take something for the pain, or do they make you go through it "cold turkey"???


E


ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry your eye is still bothering you, Izzy. Can you take something for the pain, or do they make you go through it "cold turkey"???


Elaine, it's my own fault. I took off the clear patch and forgot and rubbed my eye twice, used my eye to read, went out in the sunlight without the horrible black glasses so I can't complain. I just put in my last antibiotics and I am going to stop for the night and take it easy tomorrow. I declined pain medicine!!!!!!!!!!! You know me, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> E
> 
> Elaine, it's my own fault. I took off the clear patch and forgot and rubbed my eye twice, used my eye to read, went out in the sunlight without the horrible black glasses so I can't complain. I just put in my last antibiotics and I am going to stop for the night and take it easy tomorrow. *I declined pain medicine!!!!!!!!!!! You know me*, Elaine!


Yup, Izzy, that sounds like you! A brave soldier! 
Okay, then, take it easy for the rest of the evening and maybe it will be better tomorrow.
AND WEAR THOSE SUNGLASSES!!!!!!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> E
> 
> Elaine, it's my own fault. I took off the clear patch and forgot and rubbed my eye twice, used my eye to read, went out in the sunlight without the horrible black glasses so I can't complain. I just put in my last antibiotics and I am going to stop for the night and take it easy tomorrow. I declined pain medicine!!!!!!!!!!! You know me, Elaine!



Very important to keep the clear patch on at night...at least I had to tape it on every night for a month!  It was a annoyance , but very important not to rub the eye.  I had pain that was caused by one of the drops I had to use...it stopped as soon as they changed the drops.  Hope your eye improves very soon!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3580553
> 
> Skyqueen, It's a small locket, with the LV logo in a circle. I frequently wear small, dainty necklaces so this is perfect for me.
> 
> We are going to Playa Del Carmen. We've been there before, but haven't stayed at this resort. It's a business perk trip for hubby and I. Usually they take him hunting or fishing but this time the wives are going too. I haven't traveled with this group in many years but it should be fun!


I love it, CDM! Wear in good health!
Have fun, I've never been to Playa Del Carmen................


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I love it, CDM! Wear in good health!
> Have fun, I've never been to Playa Del Carmen................


Me either.....we should all go there together!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see. I can't catch up due to eye issues but I did see your picture Skyqueen and your Lily looks fab with your Gucci.  I had my first eye surgery today and my next one will be Feb.1. As of yet we don't know the results of today's
> surgery but my physician is optimistic for a good outcome.


Izzy hoping the eye surgery is a great success and an excellent outcome. Nice to see you back and posting. Good luck for Feb 1st.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3580136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into work with my daughter yesterday. She works at a nice mall. I thought I'd pick up a few things for the trip to Mexico. I'm friendly with the lovely gentlemen at the LV store and so I wandered in to pay them a visit. No new bags for me but look what I ended up buying. It's hard to see in our pic, but it's an adorable little LV locket, part of their Make a Promise campaign. With each locket or bracelet purchase they donate $200 to UNICEF to help children in need.
> So that's Reed and I, making a pinky promise!


What a lovely picture CDM, you look fantastic dear! - Did you look at any bags


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> Izzy hoping the eye surgery is a great success and an excellent outcome. Nice to see you back and posting. Good luck for Feb 1st.


Many thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

Ugh. Down for the count with a UTI. Seriously miserable. 
Fortunately I was able to reach my doctor yesterday, even though it was Sunday, and she called in some meds, so it's not as bad now as it was last night, but I'm about to crawl under the covers with a heating pad, a jug of water, and the February _Vogue_ magazine.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. Down for the count with a UTI. Seriously miserable.
> Fortunately I was able to reach my doctor yesterday, even though it was Sunday, and she called in some meds, so it's not as bad now as it was last night, but I'm about to crawl under the covers with a heating pad, a jug of water, and the February _Vogue_ magazine.


Poor you Elaine I had it last spring and remember too well how sick I was....
Feel better soon dear...


----------



## Izzy48

UTI's are absolutely one of the most miserable things! Feel much better soon!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. Down for the count with a UTI. Seriously miserable.
> Fortunately I was able to reach my doctor yesterday, even though it was Sunday, and she called in some meds, so it's not as bad now as it was last night, but I'm about to crawl under the covers with a heating pad, a jug of water, and the February _Vogue_ magazine.


Oh dear, Elaine! So sorry to read this.    One of my daughters is prone to UTI's.  She now understands that at the VERY FIRST SIGN of trouble, she needs to be on the phone to her doc ASAP.  I hope you're feeling better soon. (((Hugs!)))


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> I'm very tempted...love the locket and the fact that LV contributes $200 to UNICEF.  Hmmm...
> 
> Done!


Bisbee, did you get the locket?  I have worn mine almost every day since my purchase.  It goes with everything!  Post a pic when you can.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> What a lovely picture CDM, you look fantastic dear! - Did you look at any bags


Ha ha, Cilifene!  As a matter of fact, I did.    Reed showed me a few different styles.  They did not have your capucines (not sure I spelled that right) in the black and silver combination, however.  I do like the Pallas.  I love a purse with external pockets!  Not sure what color combo I'd go with.  So, I'm still mulling it over.  TBH, I'd have a hard time buying it stateside when I can go to Paris and save enough to pay for my airline ticket and then some.  I just checked airfare today.  It's quite reasonable at the moment and I promised our 17yo son a return trip to France and Germany to visit WWII historical sites.  Maybe we could meet over there one day.  Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I love it, CDM! Wear in good health!
> Have fun, I've never been to Playa Del Carmen................


Thank you so much! And I agree with Oreo, what a fun group trip Playa del Carmen would make!  I haven't been there in 7-8 years, but I imagine not much as changed.  Super easy (for those of us in the states) to fly into Cancun.  I am usually the trip planner so this will be easier, just showing up and letting someone else take care of all the details.  Hubby's passport arrived over the weekend.  We expedited to be on the safe side and it only took two weeks.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. Down for the count with a UTI. Seriously miserable.
> Fortunately I was able to reach my doctor yesterday, even though it was Sunday, and she called in some meds, so it's not as bad now as it was last night, but I'm about to crawl under the covers with a heating pad, a jug of water, and the February _Vogue_ magazine.


poor Elaine.....I really sympathize with you.  Had one of those nasty UTI's last summer.  Rest and make yourself as comfortable as possible.  Healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Ha ha, Cilifene!  As a matter of fact, I did.    Reed showed me a few different styles.  They did not have your capucines (not sure I spelled that right) in the black and silver combination, however.  I do like the Pallas.  I love a purse with external pockets!  Not sure what color combo I'd go with.  So, I'm still mulling it over.  TBH, I'd have a hard time buying it stateside when I can go to Paris and save enough to pay for my airline ticket and then some.  I just checked airfare today.  It's quite reasonable at the moment and I promised our 17yo son a return trip to France and Germany to visit WWII historical sites.  Maybe we could meet over there one day.  Wouldn't that be fun?



I'm absolutely with you regarding outside pockets! that is one of the reasons I feel the Chanel reissue is the most perfect bag (too expensive though).
Pallas is a gorgeous bag - I can see why you'll wait and buy when you're in Europe


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Bisbee, did you get the locket?  I have worn mine almost every day since my purchase.  It goes with everything!  Post a pic when you can.



I did...but I ordered it.  Hasn't been shipped yet...the online site is quite slow!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. Down for the count with a UTI. Seriously miserable.
> Fortunately I was able to reach my doctor yesterday, even though it was Sunday, and she called in some meds, so it's not as bad now as it was last night, but I'm about to crawl under the covers with a heating pad, a jug of water, and the February _Vogue_ magazine.


Oh dear, Elaine...what a PITA! Hopefully the meds have kicked in! 
I never had a UTI until I was 56...can you believe it? Didn't know what it was at first. On my way to LAX but got off my trip,
the reserve F/A wasn't happy


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I did...but I ordered it.  Hasn't been shipped yet...the online site is quite slow!


I know you don't like to post pics...but we need them!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> I did...but I ordered it.  Hasn't been shipped yet...the online site is quite slow!


Post a pic if you can. I hope you like your locket as much as I like mine. While it is a smaller piece, it's easy to layer with other pieces and because it's not on a slip ring, the locket doesn't shift toward the clasp, a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I'm absolutely with you regarding outside pockets! that is one of the reasons I feel the Chanel reissue is the most perfect bag (too expensive though).
> Pallas is a gorgeous bag - I can see why you'll wait and buy when you're in Europe


No tickets bought to Europe yet, but I'm always looking, ha ha! My real question is, could I drive across France, Belgium and Germany? We've always used trains, planes, metros and taxis to do our exploring before but this trip would have us going to a lot of out of the way places. Renting a car would make more sense, I think. But I don't want to be stressed out every time I get behind the wheel... I managed in Iceland last fall but was happy to park the car at the end of our time there. So windy driving that little car and dang, those drivers mean business on those roundabouts!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> No tickets bought to Europe yet, but I'm always looking, ha ha! My real question is, could I drive across France, Belgium and Germany? We've always used trains, planes, metros and taxis to do our exploring before but this trip would have us going to a lot of out of the way places. Renting a car would make more sense, I think. But I don't want to be stressed out every time I get behind the wheel... I managed in Iceland last fall but was happy to park the car at the end of our time there. So windy driving that little car and dang, those drivers mean business on those roundabouts!


If you rent a car.....can you pack me in the trunk??


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> I did...but I ordered it.  Hasn't been shipped yet...the online site is quite slow!


Post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> If you rent a car.....can you pack me in the trunk??


Absolutely, Oreo! I appreciate your vote of confidence!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Post a pic when it arrives.



It will be here Thursday...it was Wednesday, but I changed delivery to a UPS store near me since I work tomorrow and won't be home to sign.  I work at home on Thursday, so I can run over when I'm done at 2:30 and pick it up!


----------



## Izzy48

Received this beautiful Mulberry shopping bag with two wrapped boxes inside. My dear childhood friend sent it to me and asked me not to open it until it is my birthday. What a thoughtful friend! In addition, I ordered a beautiful gift for myself for my birthday! I am going to have to really like it because it will be my only purchase for a bag this year. I think I love it!

Wonder what it is? I will have to wait.


----------



## bisbee

It came today - love it!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3585613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came today - love it!


Those look wonderful together! Your new one is just great. Congrats, I know you will truly enjoy wearing the necklaces.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3585613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came today - love it!


It looks great on you, Bisbee! ❤


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3585613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came today - love it!


Love the necklace and the stacking!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Those look wonderful together! Your new one is just great. Congrats, I know you will truly enjoy wearing the necklaces.





can_do_mom said:


> It looks great on you, Bisbee! ❤





barbee said:


> Love the necklace and the stacking!



Thanks ladies...I am terrible at taking selfies, I'm shy, and my neck gave me nightmares, so I cropped it!  It reminded me that I'm almost 66...I'm in denial!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Thanks ladies...I am terrible at taking selfies, I'm shy, and my neck gave me nightmares, so I cropped it!  It reminded me that I'm almost 66...I'm in denial!


Ah, the neck issue.    I never pay attention to my neck when taking a photo and mine always looks goofy!  I'll hold my head at some weird angle and create all these lines in my neck.  My daughters who are masters at the selfie game have given up on me.  FWIW, I think you and new necklace look lovely!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3585613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came today - love it!



Gorgeous bisbee! thanks for posting pic.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful Mulberry shopping bag with two wrapped boxes inside. My dear childhood friend sent it to me and asked me not to open it until it is my birthday. What a thoughtful friend! In addition, I ordered a beautiful gift for myself for my birthday! I am going to have to really like it because it will be my only purchase for a bag this year. I think I love it!
> 
> Wonder what it is? I will have to wait.


Hell, Izzy...open it. I can't wait!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3585613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came today - love it!


Love it, Bis! Your chest looks great...no crepey skin at all


----------



## ElainePG

Thank you to everyone for the well-wishes and sympathy. 
I'm finally up and fully healed, thanks to the magic of Cipro, gallons of water, and a "hot toddy" of sugar-free cranberry juice, filtered water, and a bit of apple cider vinegar, sipped slowly three times a day until I was thoroughly tired of it. But it all worked, and today is the first day I feel ready to take on the world!
Or at least my little coastal corner of it.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Hell, Izzy...open it. I can't wait!






skyqueen said:


> Hell, Izzy...open it. I can't wait!



I couldn't wait  another day either Sky so when I read this I opened my gift. Two beautiful green Mulberry boxes held a beautiful stole in green wool and cashmere. The black check in it shimmers. It is large and warm and soft.  The wallet is great with with green leather inside, navy and oak leather outside. I wish I could take a decent picture because both of these are just super. 

My son dropped by with a gift and insisted I open it.  He said it is a card case and part of the Gucci garden collect. Small but practical with a zip compartment as well so it is practical.  Just a beautiful embroidered  flower.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Thanks ladies...I am terrible at taking selfies, I'm shy, and my neck gave me nightmares, so I cropped it!  It reminded me that I'm almost 66...I'm in denial!


I thought your neck looked great!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Thank you to everyone for the well-wishes and sympathy.
> I'm finally up and fully healed, thanks to the magic of Cipro, gallons of water, and a "hot toddy" of sugar-free cranberry juice, filtered water, and a bit of apple cider vinegar, sipped slowly three times a day until I was thoroughly tired of it. But it all worked, and today is the first day I feel ready to take on the world!
> Or at least my little coastal corner of it.


So glad that you're feeling much better, Elaine!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I couldn't wait  another day either Sky so when I read this I opened my gift. Two beautiful green Mulberry boxes held a beautiful stole in green wool and cashmere. The black check in it shimmers. It is large and warm and soft.  The wallet is great with with green leather inside, navy and oak leather outside. I wish I could take a decent picture because both of these are just super.
> 
> My son dropped by with a gift and insisted I open it.  He said it is a card case and part of the Gucci garden collect. Small but practical with a zip compartment as well so it is practical.  Just a beautiful embroidered  flower.


Happy early birthday wishes, Izzy.   Your gifts are beautiful!!!   Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Happy early birthday wishes, Izzy.   Your gifts are beautiful!!!   Wear them in the best of health!


Thank you Oreo, I find as I get older I tend to  reflect on my life particularly on my birthday. Sometimes it is a bit sad because so many people I have loved are no longer here. But then I think how fortunate I am to have had such a good life while living in a wonderful country. As you can tell I am still reflecting on my life so I will shut up!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Thank you to everyone for the well-wishes and sympathy.
> I'm finally up and fully healed, thanks to the magic of Cipro, gallons of water, and a "hot toddy" of sugar-free cranberry juice, filtered water, and a bit of apple cider vinegar, sipped slowly three times a day until I was thoroughly tired of it. But it all worked, and today is the first day I feel ready to take on the world!
> Or at least my little coastal corner of it.


So glad you are feeling better, Elaine! ❤


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Oreo, I find as I get older I tend to  reflect on my life particularly on my birthday. Sometimes it is a bit sad because so many people I have loved are no longer here. But then I think how fortunate I am to have had such a good life while living in a wonderful country. As you can tell I am still reflecting on my life so I will shut up!


Happy, happy birthday, dear Izzy! Please don't feel you need to stop. I enjoyed your reflection. I wish we all could gather and share a cup of tea/coffee, glass of wine, whatever. I know I would enjoy it. There is so much kindness and wisdom in this group! ❤


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. Down for the count with a UTI. Seriously miserable.
> Fortunately I was able to reach my doctor yesterday, even though it was Sunday, and she called in some meds, so it's not as bad now as it was last night, but I'm about to crawl under the covers with a heating pad, a jug of water, and the February _Vogue_ magazine.


Hope you have recovered from the UTI. I suffer from chronic UTI and my doctor told me it is based on the fact that I have sticky blood (technical term!). She also told me that once you have one you become susceptible to getting another one because there is some scar tissue that needs to heal. Once it has healed you are less likely to get another one.  They tend to be so debilitating until the medication kicks in. Hope you are well on the road to recovery.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Oh dear, Elaine! So sorry to read this.    One of my daughters is prone to UTI's.  She now understands that at the VERY FIRST SIGN of trouble, she needs to be on the phone to her doc ASAP.  I hope you're feeling better soon. (((Hugs!)))


CDM I was just saying to Elaine that my doctor told me that people who are prone to UTI's have a sticky texture to their blood. This makes them prone to it. It seems to run in my family. My mother was I am and so is my daughter. We must all have the same sticky blood that we inherited and passed along.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Oreo, I find as I get older I tend to  reflect on my life particularly on my birthday. Sometimes it is a bit sad because so many people I have loved are no longer here. But then I think how fortunate I am to have had such a good life while living in a wonderful country. As you can tell I am still reflecting on my life so I will shut up!


Izzy48 I love your reflections on life as you celebrate your birthday. I never want to celebrate my birthday as we get older and my husband keeps on reminding me that we should celebrate our birthdays even as we get older. He feels it is definitely something to celebrate and enjoy and also reflect!!!


----------



## Izzy48

I am not even going to try a multi quote today. So thanks to oreo,  djfm and can do mom. It would be wonderful if we could meet for some fun. And yes sometimes reflection can open our eyes perhaps more than we want but it is certainly worth it. My brother came by today with gifts and it was wonderful to see him. We don't live in the same city so his visits are always nice. He is only a year older than me so we never remember a time without the other and we have always been close.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Oreo, I find as I get older I tend to  reflect on my life particularly on my birthday. Sometimes it is a bit sad because so many people I have loved are no longer here. But then I think how fortunate I am to have had such a good life while living in a wonderful country. As you can tell I am still reflecting on my life so I will shut up!


SO happy you are better, Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

I absolutely love my Taos boots and have another pair. So comfortable to wear. Absolutely great on a really cold day like today.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I couldn't wait  another day either Sky so when I read this I opened my gift. Two beautiful green Mulberry boxes held a beautiful stole in green wool and cashmere. The black check in it shimmers. It is large and warm and soft.  The wallet is great with with green leather inside, navy and oak leather outside. I wish I could take a decent picture because both of these are just super.
> 
> My son dropped by with a gift and insisted I open it.  He said it is a card case and part of the Gucci garden collect. Small but practical with a zip compartment as well so it is practical.  Just a beautiful embroidered  flower.


What absolutely gorgeous presents, Izzy! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I absolutely love my Taos boots and have another pair. So comfortable to wear. Absolutely great on a really cold day like today.


They look super-comfy!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> So glad that you're feeling much better, Elaine!


Thank you, Oreo!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Hope you have recovered from the UTI. I suffer from chronic UTI and my doctor told me it is based on the fact that I have sticky blood (technical term!). She also told me that once you have one you become susceptible to getting another one because there is some scar tissue that needs to heal. Once it has healed you are less likely to get another one.  They tend to be so debilitating until the medication kicks in. Hope you are well on the road to recovery.


Thank you, djfmn. I'm feeling fine at the moment, but I was wondering if I'd be susceptible to them now... haven't had one in perhaps 15 years, so now I'm nervous. I'm going to keep pushing fluids and my cranberry juice/cider vinegar concoction for a while, just to be on the safe side. I definitely would NOT want this to become an "issue"! I'm so sorry that you have chronic UTI... ugh!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, djfmn. I'm feeling fine at the moment, but I was wondering if I'd be susceptible to them now... haven't had one in perhaps 15 years, so now I'm nervous. I'm going to keep pushing fluids and my cranberry juice/cider vinegar concoction for a while, just to be on the safe side. I definitely would NOT want this to become an "issue"! I'm so sorry that you have chronic UTI... ugh!


Personally I found that Cranberry juice with Absolut works just as well as with the cider vinegar (well, at least it numbs the pain better.......)


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Personally I found that Cranberry juice with Absolut works just as well as with the cider vinegar (well, at least it numbs the pain better.......)


Hah! That sounds yummy, and would probably improve my mood... what a shame I don't drink, or I'd join you in one of those!


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> CDM I was just saying to Elaine that my doctor told me that people who are prone to UTI's have a sticky texture to their blood. This makes them prone to it. It seems to run in my family. My mother was I am and so is my daughter. We must all have the same sticky blood that we inherited and passed along.


I think I had a UTI just once.  But I had my hysterectomy at an early age and haven't had to deal with anything like that since.  My daughter had no idea what it was until she described the symptoms to me.  Of course she didn't tell me until we were on our way up to our cabin which has limited medical access.  Thankfully we were able to call her doctor and get a prescription phoned into a pharmacy up there.  Now she knows what to watch for.


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Izzy48 I love your reflections on life as you celebrate your birthday. I never want to celebrate my birthday as we get older and my husband keeps on reminding me that we should celebrate our birthdays even as we get older. He feels it is definitely something to celebrate and enjoy and also reflect!!!


Birthdays should definitely be celebrated!  Your hubby has the right idea!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Hah! That sounds yummy, and would probably improve my mood... what a shame I don't drink, or I'd join you in one of those!


I can't drink on the Whole30 and tomorrow is my younger daughter's 21st birthday.  Here's the funny thing.  She's away at college, about 50 miles from home.  Her birthday was discussed at a family get-together last weekend and everyone decided we should go out to brunch.  Well, we already had dinner reservations at a nice restaurant in her college town.  So now we will probably be driving over for brunch, back home and then going back for dinner unless we scratch the dinner idea.  Ha ha!  And I will be toasting with sparking water!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Hah! That sounds yummy, and would probably improve my mood... what a shame I don't drink, or I'd join you in one of those!


Too bad ....I'll have to drink yours also!!!   Wouldn't want it to go to waste!  
BTW... I don't use plain cranberry juice....I'm sort of partial to the diet cranberry/pomegranate.from Ocean Spray.  I have to save calories somewhere.................


----------



## oreo713

ok.....I have to share these loves of my life with you.....sorry if I'm being inappropriate, but I really don't care..lol


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I can't drink on the Whole30 and tomorrow is my younger daughter's 21st birthday.  Here's the funny thing.  She's away at college, about 50 miles from home.  Her birthday was discussed at a family get-together last weekend and everyone decided we should go out to brunch.  Well, we already had dinner reservations at a nice restaurant in her college town.  So now we will probably be driving over for brunch, back home and then going back for dinner unless we scratch the dinner idea.  Ha ha!  And I will be toasting with sparking water!


How are you doing with the Whole 30? It's nearly over, right? Are you glad you've done it?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> ok.....I have to share these loves of my life with you.....sorry if I'm being inappropriate, but I really don't care..lol
> 
> View attachment 3588922


Delicious grandchildren, oreo! You must be in sheer bliss!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Too bad ....I'll have to drink yours also!!!   Wouldn't want it to go to waste!
> BTW... I don't use plain cranberry juice....I'm sort of partial to the diet cranberry/pomegranate.from Ocean Spray.  I have to save calories somewhere.................


I get the diet cranberry too, and then I cut it with some filtered water. That way there's less fructose, also, but it still helps with symptoms.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I get the diet cranberry too, and then I cut it with some filtered water. That way there's less fructose, also, but it still helps with symptoms.


Glad you are feeling better Elaine.! 



oreo713 said:


> ok.....I have to share these loves of my life with you.....sorry if I'm being inappropriate, but I really don't care..lol
> 
> View attachment 3588922


They are very cute oreo...



Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Oreo, I find as I get older I tend to  reflect on my life particularly on my birthday. Sometimes it is a bit sad because so many people I have loved are no longer here. But then I think how fortunate I am to have had such a good life while living in a wonderful country. As you can tell I am still reflecting on my life so I will shut up!



Happy Birthday dear Izzy - mine is today   How is your eye heeling?


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I absolutely love my Taos boots and have another pair. So comfortable to wear. Absolutely great on a really cold day like today.



LOVE them!!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I couldn't wait  another day either Sky so when I read this I opened my gift. Two beautiful green Mulberry boxes held a beautiful stole in green wool and cashmere. The black check in it shimmers. It is large and warm and soft.  The wallet is great with with green leather inside, navy and oak leather outside. I wish I could take a decent picture because both of these are just super.
> 
> My son dropped by with a gift and insisted I open it.  He said it is a card case and part of the Gucci garden collect. Small but practical with a zip compartment as well so it is practical.  Just a beautiful embroidered  flower.


Such beautiful gifts, Izzy! Don't you feel so loved?


----------



## oreo713

Happy Birthday Cilifene!!!   I hope you have the most fantastic birthday!   Health and happiness!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Happy Birthday Cilifene!!!   I hope you have the most fantastic birthday!   Health and happiness!!!



Thank you dear oreo


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I couldn't wait  another day either Sky so when I read this I opened my gift. Two beautiful green Mulberry boxes held a beautiful stole in green wool and cashmere. The black check in it shimmers. It is large and warm and soft.  The wallet is great with with green leather inside, navy and oak leather outside. I wish I could take a decent picture because both of these are just super.
> 
> My son dropped by with a gift and insisted I open it.  He said it is a card case and part of the Gucci garden collect. Small but practical with a zip compartment as well so it is practical.  Just a beautiful embroidered  flower.


Great gifts, Izzy! What did the Boston Terrier's buy you?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thank you dear oreo


Happy Birthday, dear Cilifene


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Happy Birthday dear Izzy - mine is today   How is your eye heeling?


Happy Birthday, Cilifene! Any nice presents to show us?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday, dear Cilifene


Thank you sweetie 



ElainePG said:


> Happy Birthday, Cilifene! Any nice presents to show us?



Thanks sweetie  Actually, I bought the Proenza Schouler as my present  

My three blacks...


----------



## Cilifene

Had my new black mono scarf out for the first time ...love it


----------



## Cilifene

And finally got to use my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots - absolutely love them. 
Pic taken via Apple Watch ...


----------



## Dmurphy1

Cilifene said:


> And finally got to use my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots - absolutely love them.
> Pic taken via Apple Watch ...
> 
> View attachment 3589410


Happy HAPPY birthday Cilifene, hope you have a great day and a wonderful year ahead !!! As always, your style absolutely blows me away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Dmurphy1 said:


> Happy HAPPY birthday Cilifene, hope you have a great day and a wonderful year ahead !!! As always, your style absolutely blows me away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Dmurphy1  So very kind of you to say


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Had my new black mono scarf out for the first time ...love it
> 
> View attachment 3589407


Happy Birthday, Cilifene! You and my daughter share a birthday! I hope your day has been wonderful! I love your scarf. I picked that up in the blush color when I was in Paris. I think the black is tres chic!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> ok.....I have to share these loves of my life with you.....sorry if I'm being inappropriate, but I really don't care..lol
> 
> View attachment 3588922


Oreo, I'm so glad you shared the pics of your sweet grandchildren. They are adorable! ❤


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Happy Birthday, Cilifene! You and my daughter share a birthday! I hope your day has been wonderful! I love your scarf. I picked that up in the blush color when I was in Paris. I think the black is tres chic!



Thank you dear  congrats to your daughter  you know me all black  would love to see your blush mono scarf!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> How are you doing with the Whole 30? It's nearly over, right? Are you glad you've done it?


Thanks for asking, Elaine. Yes! I'm nearly done. I wrap up on Tuesday. Then begins the reintroduction phase. For me, it has been worth it because I've been feeling so much better. Hopefully I can figure out which foods don't agree with me ASAP and then eliminate them from my diet. 

My whole family thinks I've lost too much weight and I'll admit when I pulled my dresses and shorts out for our Mexico trip, they did not fit. Ugh. My daughter took me shopping to Victoria's Secret where I bought their "bombshell" bra which boosts your bra cup two sizes. The dresses are still roomy but they look much better. Just one of the many reasons I like to pack early.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thank you dear  congrats to your daughter  you know me all black  would love to see your blush mono scarf!


My daughter snapped this pic of me in Paris when I tried it on. I didn't want to part with it and it came home with me! ❤


----------



## bisbee

Happy Birthday Cilifene...hope you enjoyed your day.  You look marvelous!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> And finally got to use my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots - absolutely love them.
> Pic taken via Apple Watch ...
> 
> View attachment 3589410


wowowowowowowow!!!!!!!!!!!    You have the body of a teenager!!!   You look fantastic!!!  (I love the black wardrobe....you would fit 
 perfectly here in NYC!!!)


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3589596
> 
> My daughter snapped this pic of me in Paris when I tried it on. I didn't want to part with it and it came home with me! ❤


you look fantastic can_do.   Love the scarf, I'm glad it found its way home with you!   How much weight did you lose on the Whole30?  Did you find it difficult to follow?


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Had my new black mono scarf out for the first time ...love it
> 
> View attachment 3589407


Love your new scarf and everything else!   You should become a stylist!!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3589596
> 
> My daughter snapped this pic of me in Paris when I tried it on. I didn't want to part with it and it came home with me! ❤



Wow, it's so delicate and beautiful in this color - great pic 



bisbee said:


> Happy Birthday Cilifene...hope you enjoyed your day.  You look marvelous!



Thank you bisbee! I've had a great day


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> wowowowowowowow!!!!!!!!!!!    You have the body of a teenager!!!   You look fantastic!!!  (I love the black wardrobe....you would fit
> perfectly here in NYC!!!)





oreo713 said:


> Love your new scarf and everything else!   You should become a stylist!!



Thanks sweetie  you are too kind


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> you look fantastic can_do.   Love the scarf, I'm glad it found its way home with you!   How much weight did you lose on the Whole30?  Did you find it difficult to follow?


Thanks Oreo! I'm not supposed to weigh myself during the Whole30 but I cheated and have lost about 10 pounds. I feel fine with that. It's not like I'm wasting away. My face tends to get thinner when I lose weight, though, which I don't want. 

In my opinion, the biggest challenge is eating out. It's such a pain that I'd rather not bother. So I've backed out of a few social events which I don't like to do. 

We are heading to Mexico which means I won't be able to reintroduce foods according to their plan. If I end up botching it up, I am willing to do the Whole30 plan again but would try and eat more on the second go round. Maybe I won't even need to do that. I'm sleeping better, I have the beginning stages of arthritis in an arm and shoulder which has improved and my continual upset stomach has all but disappeared. I don't mean to go on and on but for some people this really is life changing!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks sweetie  you are too kind


TRUTH!!!    I SPEAK THE TRUTH!!!!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> And finally got to use my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots - absolutely love them.
> Pic taken via Apple Watch ...
> 
> View attachment 3589410


Those boots are soooooo wonderful!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Those boots are soooooo wonderful!



Thanks barbee, did you try them? the suede is buttery soft and they are easy to get on and off.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> ok.....I have to share these loves of my life with you.....sorry if I'm being inappropriate, but I really don't care..lol
> 
> View attachment 3588922


How did I miss these fabulous kids...lucky you!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> And finally got to use my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots - absolutely love them.
> Pic taken via Apple Watch ...
> 
> View attachment 3589410


Rock star, Dahlik!
I love the SW boots, I have the 50/50...so comfy!


----------



## oreo713

Thank you all..They are as smart and sweet as they are cute  (not that I'm bragging......I'm not sure if I'm doing this "multi-quoting" correctly.  If I missed anyone, thank you!  



ElainePG said:


> Delicious grandchildren, oreo! You must be in sheer bliss!





Cilifene said:


> They are very cute oreo...





can_do_mom said:


> Oreo, I'm so glad you shared the pics of your sweet grandchildren. They are adorable! ❤





skyqueen said:


> How did I miss these fabulous kids...lucky you!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Rock star, Dahlik!
> I love the SW boots, I have the 50/50...so comfy![/QUOTE
> 
> Oh you do! ...Is yours suede too?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3589596
> 
> My daughter snapped this pic of me in Paris when I tried it on. I didn't want to part with it and it came home with me! ❤


That shawl is an absolutely perfect color for you, CDM! Your complextion just glows. So glad you bought it for yourself... sometimes, an item in a store just "speaks" to you!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks barbee, did you try them? the suede is buttery soft and they are easy to get on and off.


We don't have enough cold weather to justify many pairs of boots.  I have one pr I have worn 5-6 times this year, a few pr of  low boots, and 1 pr that have not even come out of the box this winter. Sad! Played tennis in short sleeves today, and the leggings came off.


----------



## Izzy48

Happy, happy birthday to Cilifene!!!! What day was your birthday? Your pictures look fabulous, and your outfits just as fabulous!

Oreo, your grandchildren are absolutely beautiful! So happy you shared the pictures.

barbee, thanks for your thoughts and yes it made me feel wonderful to have those I love remember me. My daughter sent some goodies as well but it never makes up for missing her.

Skyqueen, the Boston terriers did a big one for me this year. They gave me a beautiful Gucci Nymphaea bag! Would that it were so!!!!! It is the only bag I am purchasing this year but I finally found a smaller black bag that I like that goes from day to night. I have returned 4 others but this one stays. Nothing flashy about the bag but it is a classic. I think the pearls on the side did it for me.


----------



## oreo713

Oreo said:
			
		

> Thanks Izzy...they are the sunshine in my life!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Happy, happy birthday to Cilifene!!!! What day was your birthday? Your pictures look fabulous, and your outfits just as fabulous!
> 
> Oreo, your grandchildren are absolutely beautiful! So happy you shared the pictures.
> 
> barbee, thanks for your thoughts and yes it made me feel wonderful to have those I love remember me. My daughter sent some goodies as well but it never makes up for missing her.
> 
> Skyqueen, the Boston terriers did a big one for me this year. They gave me a beautiful Gucci Nymphaea bag! Would that it were so!!!!! It is the only bag I am purchasing this year but I finally found a smaller black bag that I like that goes from day to night. I have returned 4 others but this one stays. Nothing flashy about the bag but it is a classic. I think the pearls on the side did it for me.


It such a lovely bag, Izzy! Happy Birthday!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> That shawl is an absolutely perfect color for you, CDM! Your complextion just glows. So glad you bought it for yourself... sometimes, an item in a store just "speaks" to you!


Aw, thanks Elaine! I don't know if I would have bought it if my daughter hadn't encouraged me but you're right, I loved it and it's a sweet reminder of a special trip with my oldest daughter! ❤


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, thanks Elaine! I don't know if I would have bought it if my daughter hadn't encouraged me but you're right, I loved it and it's a sweet reminder of a special trip with my oldest daughter! ❤


Ikwym... travel purchases are very special!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It such a lovely bag, Izzy! Happy Birthday!


Thanks so much Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

Thought I would tell you ladies about a site for unusual cards, verrierboutique.com. The file I uploaded shows a picture of one I received recently. The cards are blank inside so one can pen their own thoughts. My card was a bit of a parody on Boston Terriers since the person who sent it and I both have BT's. Many of the cards are rather fun but express some great thoughts in a few words on the front of the card. They are not inexpensive but most cards aren't. 

http://www.verrierboutique.com/collections/the-illustrated-menu/products/a-toast-to-a-happy-new-year


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Happy, happy birthday to Cilifene!!!! What day was your birthday? Your pictures look fabulous, and your outfits just as fabulous!
> 
> Oreo, your grandchildren are absolutely beautiful! So happy you shared the pictures.
> 
> barbee, thanks for your thoughts and yes it made me feel wonderful to have those I love remember me. My daughter sent some goodies as well but it never makes up for missing her.
> 
> Skyqueen, the Boston terriers did a big one for me this year. They gave me a beautiful Gucci Nymphaea bag! Would that it were so!!!!! It is the only bag I am purchasing this year but I finally found a smaller black bag that I like that goes from day to night. I have returned 4 others but this one stays. Nothing flashy about the bag but it is a classic. I think the pearls on the side did it for me.





Izzy48 said:


> Happy, happy birthday to Cilifene!!!! What day was your birthday? Your pictures look fabulous, and your outfits just as fabulous!
> 
> Oreo, your grandchildren are absolutely beautiful! So happy you shared the pictures.
> 
> barbee, thanks for your thoughts and yes it made me feel wonderful to have those I love remember me. My daughter sent some goodies as well but it never makes up for missing her.
> 
> Skyqueen, the Boston terriers did a big one for me this year. They gave me a beautiful Gucci Nymphaea bag! Would that it were so!!!!! It is the only bag I am purchasing this year but I finally found a smaller black bag that I like that goes from day to night. I have returned 4 others but this one stays. Nothing flashy about the bag but it is a classic. I think the pearls on the side did it for me.




Thanks izzy, it was Sunday. Beautiful Gucci! love the scarf too...How is your eye heeling dear?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks izzy, it was Sunday. Beautiful Gucci! love the scarf too...How is your eye heeling dear?


Thanks for asking Cilifene. It is coming along but slower than I would like. All in all I have been impatient so I need to improve with my second surgery tomorrow. I have been checked twice since surgery with positive comments so all should proceed tomorrow unless the surgeon does''t like the looks of the right eye. Keep your fingers crossed for me!!

The scarf is one of the Hermes scarves/wraps I have. Elaine has been a terrible influence on me in regard to Hermes scarves!

Our birthdays are only a day apart.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for asking Cilifene. It is coming along but slower than I would like. All in all I have been impatient so I need to improve with my second surgery tomorrow. I have been checked twice since surgery with positive comments so all should proceed tomorrow unless the surgeon does''t like the looks of the right eye. Keep your fingers crossed for me!!
> 
> The scarf is one of the Hermes scarves/wraps I have. *Elaine has been a terrible influence on me in regard to Hermes scarves!*
> 
> Our birthdays are only a day apart.


Best of luck with your second surgery tomorrow, Izzy. 

And I'm more than happy to continue being a "terrible influence" on you regarding Hermès scarves... all you have to do is ask!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for asking Cilifene. It is coming along but slower than I would like. All in all I have been impatient so I need to improve with my second surgery tomorrow. I have been checked twice since surgery with positive comments so all should proceed tomorrow unless the surgeon does''t like the looks of the right eye. Keep your fingers crossed for me!!
> 
> The scarf is one of the Hermes scarves/wraps I have. Elaine has been a terrible influence on me in regard to Hermes scarves!
> 
> Our birthdays are only a day apart.



Best of luck tomorrow! is it cataract?


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for asking Cilifene. It is coming along but slower than I would like. All in all I have been impatient so I need to improve with my second surgery tomorrow. I have been checked twice since surgery with positive comments so all should proceed tomorrow unless the surgeon does''t like the looks of the right eye. Keep your fingers crossed for me!!
> 
> The scarf is one of the Hermes scarves/wraps I have. Elaine has been a terrible influence on me in regard to Hermes scarves!
> 
> Our birthdays are only a day apart.


Positive thoughts for your surgery tomorrow, Izzy.  Speedy and painless recovery!


----------



## Izzy48

[QUOy TE="Cilifene, post: 31028824, member: 1369"]Best of luck tomorrow! is it cataract?[/QUOTE]
Part of the surgery is replacing the lens on the cornea much like cataract. However, the substance blocking my cornea was caused by a rare side effect to some biologic medication I took for rheumatoid arthritis as well as steroids for the same disease. So my surgery has other components to it and takes a longer to heal. I have been impatient as I said and I used my eyes much too soon so I will take it slower this time. Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## Izzy48

Thank you  Cilifene, Elaine and Oreo for you best wishes!


----------



## cjy

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3589596
> 
> My daughter snapped this pic of me in Paris when I tried it on. I didn't want to part with it and it came home with me! [emoji173]



You look amazing!!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

cjy said:


> You look amazing!!!!


Thank you cjy! Do you think it had anything to do with my being in Paris, my favorite city?


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you  Cilifene, Elaine and Oreo for you best wishes!


Let me jump on the well wishers bandwagon! I am hoping and praying your surgery goes well tomorrow, Izzy. Best wishes for a successful outcome and a speedy recovery for you!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Thought I would tell you ladies about a site for unusual cards, verrierboutique.com. The file I uploaded shows a picture of one I received recently. The cards are blank inside so one can pen their own thoughts. My card was a bit of a parody on Boston Terriers since the person who sent it and I both have BT's. Many of the cards are rather fun but express some great thoughts in a few words on the front of the card. They are not inexpensive but most cards aren't.
> 
> http://www.verrierboutique.com/collections/the-illustrated-menu/products/a-toast-to-a-happy-new-year


That is one cute card, Izzy.   I think I'm going to get out my markers and start designing and illustrating my own cards.  I used to do that many years ago.  Maybe it will fill up some of my time (and keep my mind somewhat occupied) white I'm waiting for DH  at the hospital for testing.


----------



## cjy

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you cjy! Do you think it had anything to do with my being in Paris, my favorite city?


Well it might account for the smile!!


----------



## cjy

Cilifene said:


> And finally got to use my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots - absolutely love them.
> Pic taken via Apple Watch ...
> 
> View attachment 3589410


You are so slender!!! You look great and I love all the black!!!


----------



## cjy

Hey fellow ladies over 50 I am curious what brands of ballet flats you wear. I know there is a thread on ballet flats but lets be real, what is comfy for a younger foot may not work for mine. I've already had one foot surgery so I am a little more interested in what you ladies wear.
Thanks in advance. I do not post on this thread often ( shame on me) but enjoy reading and seeing the pictures. I am 56 BTW.


----------



## ElainePG

cjy said:


> Hey fellow ladies over 50 I am curious what brands of ballet flats you wear. I know there is a thread on ballet flats but lets be real, what is comfy for a younger foot may not work for mine. I've already had one foot surgery so I am a little more interested in what you ladies wear.
> Thanks in advance. I do not post on this thread often ( shame on me) but enjoy reading and seeing the pictures. I am 56 BTW.


I find AGL flats extremely comfortable. They have a bit more structure than the less expensive ballet flats (like Sam Edelman) but, let's face it, if you've had foot surgery you probably would be grateful for a bit more support! I buy mine at Nordstrom, since they're so good about returns. AGL are expensive, but often go on sale and at that point the price drops by $100 which is pretty good!
Hope this helps, and welcome to the thread!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> That is one cute card, Izzy.   I think I'm going to get out my markers and start designing and illustrating my own cards.  I used to do that many years ago.  Maybe it will fill up some of my time (and keep my mind somewhat occupied) white I'm waiting for DH  at the hospital for testing.


I'm so sorry your DH is at the hospital, *oreo*.  Has he been admitted? Or are you spending hours & hours & hours while he waits & waits & waits?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry your DH is at the hospital, *oreo*.  Has he been admitted? Or are you spending hours & hours & hours while he waits & waits & waits?


He is still taking a ton of tests before they approve him to go on the transplant lists.  He was already approved at St Barnabus in NJ (thank G*d).  We are waiting on Columbia Presb. in Manhattan and Temple University in Philly.  It is very frustrating and long drives and even  longer waits.  So much testing and paperwork.  It's mentally and physically exhausting.  Thanks for asking though.  Sometimes I need to vent.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> He is still taking a ton of tests before they approve him to go on the transplant lists.  He was already approved at St Barnabus in NJ (thank G*d).  We are waiting on Columbia Presb. in Manhattan and Temple University in Philly.  It is very frustrating and long drives and even  longer waits.  So much testing and paperwork.  It's mentally and physically exhausting.  Thanks for asking though.  Sometimes I need to vent.


Vent all you want... we're here!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I find AGL flats extremely comfortable. They have a bit more structure than the less expensive ballet flats (like Sam Edelman) but, let's face it, if you've had foot surgery you probably would be grateful for a bit more support! I buy mine at Nordstrom, since they're so good about returns. AGL are expensive, but often go on sale and at that point the price drops by $100 which is pretty good!
> Hope this helps, and welcome to the thread!


My Lanvin ballet flats are very comfie but they were very $$$$ and I had to put rubber soles on them as they wore out quickly..  I love the Chanel ones also but I found they wore out very quickly also, so I won't be purchasing any more of them.  It gets too costly and I've been trying to be more conservative in the amounts I spend.  I actually tried on a pair of ballet flats by Aerosole and they are very comfortable and have a little more support and are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy less expensive.  I find that I need to wear shoes with a bit more of a wedge at my age, for my back problems.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> My Lanvin ballet flats are very comfie but they were very $$$$ and I had to put rubber soles on them as they wore out quickly..  I love the Chanel ones also but I found they wore out very quickly also, so I won't be purchasing any more of them.  It gets too costly and I've been trying to be more conservative in the amounts I spend.  I actually tried on a pair of ballet flats by Aerosole and they are very comfortable and have a little more support and are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy less expensive.  *I find that I need to wear shoes with a bit more of a wedge at my age, for my back problems.*


The wedge helps yoru back, *oreo*? That's interesting. Is it your low back that gives you problems?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> The wedge helps yoru back, *oreo*? That's interesting. Is it your low back that gives you problems?


Most definitely, Elaine.  Even when I wear wedges with a platform (makes me a bit taller also!!). Flats cause my back strain.   I have lower back issues.  I had ruptured 3 lumbar disks in 1999, and had a laminectomy in 2000 on the one that was the worst.That rupture was compressing the nerve that went down my leg and I was losing all feeling in that leg.  I had to have that surgery because the nerve was dying and once that happens, I would have lost all use of my left leg..  The neurosurgeon wanted me to come back and do the others.....but they are not compressing any nerves and I can live with the pain (at least I have been since then)


----------



## bisbee

cjy said:


> Hey fellow ladies over 50 I am curious what brands of ballet flats you wear. I know there is a thread on ballet flats but lets be real, what is comfy for a younger foot may not work for mine. I've already had one foot surgery so I am a little more interested in what you ladies wear.
> Thanks in advance. I do not post on this thread often ( shame on me) but enjoy reading and seeing the pictures. I am 56 BTW.



I have a pair of Chloe scalloped ballet flat that are very comfy...but very expensive and not all that supportive.  I am lucky not to have foot issues...I had a heel spur many years ago that was treated with cortisone shots...I begged for a 3rd shot instead of orthotics, and that was 13 years ago!  No pain since.  I had a scare on the other foot a few months ago, and was about to give in and go to the podiatrist when the pain went away (knock wood)!  Anyway...I have also had very good luck with Frye Carson ballet flats.  My most loved were a pair of Prada flats that I wore into the ground!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> He is still taking a ton of tests before they approve him to go on the transplant lists.  He was already approved at St Barnabus in NJ (thank G*d).  We are waiting on Columbia Presb. in Manhattan and Temple University in Philly.  It is very frustrating and long drives and even  longer waits.  So much testing and paperwork.  It's mentally and physically exhausting.  Thanks for asking though.  Sometimes I need to vent.


Oh Oreo, I'm so sorry.  What kind of transplant does your husband need, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Vent all you want... we're here!


Agreed, 1000%! ❤


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I find AGL flats extremely comfortable. They have a bit more structure than the less expensive ballet flats (like Sam Edelman) but, let's face it, if you've had foot surgery you probably would be grateful for a bit more support! I buy mine at Nordstrom, since they're so good about returns. AGL are expensive, but often go on sale and at that point the price drops by $100 which is pretty good!
> Hope this helps, and welcome to the thread!


Another vote for AGL's. I love them! Also bought mine at Nordies. They hold up well and make a great travel show as well.


----------



## can_do_mom

Ha ha! Travel SHOE not travel show. Darn autocorrect!


----------



## can_do_mom

I wrapped up my Whole30, woo hoo! It was so worth it! For anyone with food intolerance issues, I'd take a look at the plan. 30 days goes really fast. I lost 11.5 pounds (and 11") and now weigh less than my driver's license weight. That could be changing when we head to Mexico, ha ha! Thanks for letting me vent here from time to time. I tried my first glass of wine and it did not go so well. Supposedly European wine does not contain the sulfites that American wine does and is easier on the body. Maybe I need to test this out! Ha ha!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> I wrapped up my Whole30, woo hoo! It was so worth it! For anyone with food intolerance issues, I'd take a look at the plan. 30 days goes really fast. I lost 11.5 pounds (and 11") and now weigh less than my driver's license weight. That could be changing when we head to Mexico, ha ha! Thanks for letting me vent here from time to time. I tried my first glass of wine and it did not go so well. Supposedly European wine does not contain the sulfites that American wine does and is easier on the body. Maybe I need to test this out! Ha ha!


There has to be a reason that I can drink more wine while in Europe without feeling the effects. At home one glass can "hit" me.  So, the lack of sulfites.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oh Oreo, I'm so sorry.  What kind of transplant does your husband need, if you don't mind my asking?


kidney


----------



## barbee

cjy said:


> Hey fellow ladies over 50 I am curious what brands of ballet flats you wear. I know there is a thread on ballet flats but lets be real, what is comfy for a younger foot may not work for mine. I've already had one foot surgery so I am a little more interested in what you ladies wear.
> Thanks in advance. I do not post on this thread often ( shame on me) but enjoy reading and seeing the pictures. I am 56 BTW.


cjy, I agree with Elaine, AGL flats are very comfortable.  I have 1 pr.  The brand I am really liking now is Eileen Fisher.  I have 2 pr of flats, and just bought a new style somewhat closed in sandal with a heel(which scares me, but it's chunky) and walking around on carpet to test them, they were so comfortable. As I have a bunion, my main problem is tightest in that area.  The EF shoes seem to give a lot, and are very stylish.  They are not cheap, but much cheaper than the designer brands others mentioned. Surprisingly, I have Kate Spades and Tory Burch which are comfortable.  I had one pr of Tory Burch, the classic style, which were the worst on comfort.  I finally took to the
consignment shop. The other pr of TB I have is very roomy and comfortable.  I am just one who will not wear "old lady" shoes.  For what that is worth!!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I wrapped up my Whole30, woo hoo! It was so worth it! For anyone with food intolerance issues, I'd take a look at the plan. 30 days goes really fast. I lost 11.5 pounds (and 11") and now weigh less than my driver's license weight. That could be changing when we head to Mexico, ha ha! Thanks for letting me vent here from time to time. I tried my first glass of wine and it did not go so well. Supposedly European wine does not contain the sulfites that American wine does and is easier on the body. Maybe I need to test this out! Ha ha!


If it works...have one for me!


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> kidney


I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## cjy

can_do_mom said:


> Another vote for AGL's. I love them! Also bought mine at Nordies. They hold up well and make a great travel show as well.


I've been known to put on a show.  My sisters and I leave an impression where ever we go!!!!


----------



## cjy

barbee said:


> cjy, I agree with Elaine, AGL flats are very comfortable.  I have 1 pr.  The brand I am really liking now is Eileen Fisher.  I have 2 pr of flats, and just bought a new style somewhat closed in sandal with a heel(which scares me, but it's chunky) and walking around on carpet to test them, they were so comfortable. As I have a bunion, my main problem is tightest in that area.  The EF shoes seem to give a lot, and are very stylish.  They are not cheap, but much cheaper than the designer brands others mentioned. Surprisingly, I have Kate Spades and Tory Burch which are comfortable.  I had one pr of Tory Burch, the classic style, which were the worst on comfort.  I finally took to the
> consignment shop. The other pr of TB I have is very roomy and comfortable.  I am just one who will not wear "old lady" shoes.  For what that is worth!!


I love Eileen Fisher for basics and I have been looking at AGL also.   I've heard good things.  Nordstrom selection right now seems low so I'm waiting a bit to see what comes in 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## cjy

oreo  I'm so sorry to read about your husbands medical issues.   prayers for strength and I hope this happens soon as I know you must be on edge.  Bless both your hearts.


----------



## cjy

can_do_mom said:


> I wrapped up my Whole30, woo hoo! It was so worth it! For anyone with food intolerance issues, I'd take a look at the plan. 30 days goes really fast. I lost 11.5 pounds (and 11") and now weigh less than my driver's license weight. That could be changing when we head to Mexico, ha ha! Thanks for letting me vent here from time to time. I tried my first glass of wine and it did not go so well. Supposedly European wine does not contain the sulfites that American wine does and is easier on the body. Maybe I need to test this out! Ha ha!


Makes sense about the wine


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> kidney


I'm praying for both of you.  That's got to be very hard.  Please do feel free to vent on here.  I have a friend whose hubby is losing the battle to cancer right now.  Sometimes I wonder why I survived when the doctors thought I would not.  I have lost many family members and friends to cancer and for the life of me I'll never understand why I was given the miraculous healing.  It's such a gift and I'm so thankful and very aware that I am no more deserving than those who did not receive it.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> cjy, I agree with Elaine, AGL flats are very comfortable.  I have 1 pr.  The brand I am really liking now is Eileen Fisher.  I have 2 pr of flats, and just bought a new style somewhat closed in sandal with a heel(which scares me, but it's chunky) and walking around on carpet to test them, they were so comfortable. As I have a bunion, my main problem is tightest in that area.  The EF shoes seem to give a lot, and are very stylish.  They are not cheap, but much cheaper than the designer brands others mentioned. Surprisingly, I have Kate Spades and Tory Burch which are comfortable.  I had one pr of Tory Burch, the classic style, which were the worst on comfort.  I finally took to the
> consignment shop. The other pr of TB I have is very roomy and comfortable.  I am just one who will not wear "old lady" shoes.  For what that is worth!!


I guess I'm out of the loop because I did not even know Eileen Fischer made shoes!  I'm heading to Nordies today to make a few returns and pick up a jacket that's on hold for me if I like it.  It's one of those floral bomber style jackets.  Definitely a trendy piece but it's not expensive so I can wear it for a season or two without guilt.


----------



## can_do_mom

cjy said:


> Makes sense about the wine





barbee said:


> There has to be a reason that I can drink more wine while in Europe without feeling the effects. At home one glass can "hit" me.  So, the lack of sulfites.


Hey!  My first multi-quote reply!  SO PROUD!   And an animated emoji!  Dang, I'm on a roll here!

I'm hardly a wine expert, I just like to drink it, LOL!  But yes, I have noticed that I can drink wine in Europe with fewer problems whereas at home I'm a total lightweight.  I read something about the sulfites a few years ago.  The real question here is, why the difference?  If they can make delicious wines without sulfites overseas, why can't we do it here?  Is it more complex?  I seriously have no idea but I've also heard that people who are gluten intolerant can eat bread in Europe.  Sooo, what gives?  Do we need to plant our own grapevines and wheat fields?  

And Oreo, last I heard, you were coming with me and helping me navigate those treacherous roundabouts in Europe...


----------



## can_do_mom

Have you guys heard of Aspinal of London? I discovered them when I was in London five years ago. They're a relatively new maker of fine leather goods. My daughter and I stumbled upon their shop as we were wandering through Covent Garden one day.  

I just ordered this small wallet from them. They got it to me all the way from England within three days of ordering! Impressive. Anyway, I have other small wallets but what I like about this one is that it has a place for bills that don't have to be folded. The wallet was on sale and even paying $20 for shipping it was only $120! The quality really is impeccable.


----------



## Cilifene

cjy said:


> You are so slender!!! You look great and I love all the black!!!



Thank you cjy! So kind of you.. 

Regarding ballet flats, I can't help you. They refuse to stay on my feet  so I'm stuck with sneakers and sandals when it's hot.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> He is still taking a ton of tests before they approve him to go on the transplant lists.  He was already approved at St Barnabus in NJ (thank G*d).  We are waiting on Columbia Presb. in Manhattan and Temple University in Philly.  It is very frustrating and long drives and even  longer waits.  So much testing and paperwork.  It's mentally and physically exhausting.  Thanks for asking though.  Sometimes I need to vent.



Vent all you need to dear


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3593072
> 
> Have you guys heard of Aspinal of London? I discovered them when I was in London five years ago. They're a relatively new maker of fine leather goods. My daughter and I stumbled upon their shop as we were wandering through Covent Garden one day.
> 
> I just ordered this small wallet from them. They got it to me all the way from England within three days of ordering! Impressive. Anyway, I have other small wallets but what I like about this one is that it has a place for bills that don't have to be folded. The wallet was on sale and even paying $20 for shipping it was only $120! The quality really is impeccable.


Very nice! And nice with the multi-quote


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> He is still taking a ton of tests before they approve him to go on the transplant lists.  He was already approved at St Barnabus in NJ (thank G*d).  We are waiting on Columbia Presb. in Manhattan and Temple University in Philly.  It is very frustrating and long drives and even  longer waits.  So much testing and paperwork.  It's mentally and physically exhausting.  Thanks for asking though.  Sometimes I need to vent.


Just had to say my very best to you and your husband.  I have taken care of many transplants and I have seen what the families go through. Medicine has come so far and there are so many positive aspects but the waiting and testing is terribly hard. Thinking of you. Keep us appraised.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3593072
> 
> Have you guys heard of Aspinal of London? I discovered them when I was in London five years ago. They're a relatively new maker of fine leather goods. My daughter and I stumbled upon their shop as we were wandering through Covent Garden one day.
> 
> I just ordered this small wallet from them. They got it to me all the way from England within three days of ordering! Impressive. Anyway, I have other small wallets but what I like about this one is that it has a place for bills that don't have to be folded. The wallet was on sale and even paying $20 for shipping it was only $120! The quality really is impeccable.


Really like this brand and I have enjoyed several of their things including stationary. Hope you love it.


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to all for your good wishes The left eye was less invasive than the right so the check went well today but there is inflammation in the eye so I have even more drops for the eye. This time my doctor didn't have to clean the arteries so that is a big deal.  Better go because I am trying not to use my eye for detailed work.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for your good wishes The left eye was less invasive than the right so the check went well today but there is inflammation in the eye so I have even more drops for the eye. This time my doctor didn't have to clean the arteries so that is a big deal.  Better go because I am trying not to use my eye for detailed work.



Take care izzy...


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I wrapped up my Whole30, woo hoo! It was so worth it! For anyone with food intolerance issues, I'd take a look at the plan. 30 days goes really fast. I lost 11.5 pounds (and 11") and now weigh less than my driver's license weight. That could be changing when we head to Mexico, ha ha! Thanks for letting me vent here from time to time. I tried my first glass of wine and it did not go so well. *Supposedly European wine does not contain the sulfites that American wine does and is easier on the body. Maybe I need to test this out!* Ha ha!


Absolutely! Test it out in Paris!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for your good wishes The left eye was less invasive than the right so the check went well today but there is inflammation in the eye so I have even more drops for the eye. This time my doctor didn't have to clean the arteries so that is a big deal.  Better go because I am trying not to use my eye for detailed work.


Be well, Izzy... thanks for checking in with us!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3593072
> 
> Have you guys heard of Aspinal of London? I discovered them when I was in London five years ago. They're a relatively new maker of fine leather goods. My daughter and I stumbled upon their shop as we were wandering through Covent Garden one day.
> 
> I just ordered this small wallet from them. They got it to me all the way from England within three days of ordering! Impressive. Anyway, I have other small wallets but what I like about this one is that it has a place for bills that don't have to be folded. The wallet was on sale and even paying $20 for shipping it was only $120! The quality really is impeccable.


What an absolutely spiffing little wallet... and it's my favorite color!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Vent all you want... we're here!





barbee said:


> I will keep you both in my prayers.





cjy said:


> oreo  I'm so sorry to read about your husbands medical issues.   prayers for strength and I hope this happens soon as I know you must be on edge.  Bless both your hearts.





can_do_mom said:


> I'm praying for both of you.  That's got to be very hard.  Please do feel free to vent on here.  I have a friend whose hubby is losing the battle to cancer right now.  Sometimes I wonder why I survived when the doctors thought I would not.  I have lost many family members and friends to cancer and for the life of me I'll never understand why I was given the miraculous healing.  It's such a gift and I'm so thankful and very aware that I am no more deserving than those who did not receive it.


 


Cilifene said:


> Vent all you need to dear





Izzy48 said:


> Just had to say my very best to you and your husband.  I have taken care of many transplants and I have seen what the families go through. Medicine has come so far and there are so many positive aspects but the waiting and testing is terribly hard. Thinking of you. Keep us appraised.



Thank you all so much for your kind words and support.  It's not easy for me, but it's worse for my husband as he is the one that needs the transplant.  I really don't like venting my frustrations, but I am glad to have somewhere that I can let off some steam.  If I missed anyone, I sincerely thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes.  I'll try to be more positive in my thinking.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> And Oreo, last I heard, you were coming with me and helping me navigate those treacherous roundabouts in Europe...


 I hope you have a steamer trunk for me to fit into.............


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thank you cjy! So kind of you..
> 
> Regarding ballet flats, I can't help you. They refuse to stay on my feet  so I'm stuck with sneakers and sandals when it's hot.


Cilifene.....do you find that the Adidas Superstars are a bit stiff?  I have tried them on a few times and walked out without buying them although I love the style.  Does the leather tops and/or the soles get any softer to walk on?


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for your good wishes The left eye was less invasive than the right so the check went well today but there is inflammation in the eye so I have even more drops for the eye. This time my doctor didn't have to clean the arteries so that is a big deal.  Better go because I am trying not to use my eye for detailed work.


So happy to hear that this went well.....remember not to touch the eye this time!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> What an absolutely spiffing little wallet... and it's my favorite color!


Yes, now that I think about it, it would be very becoming in your new navy Louis! ❤ Might want to look on their website!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Yes, now that I think about it, *it would be very becoming in your new navy Louis*! ❤ Might want to look on their website!


No, it's okay... I have a little Mulberry mini-wallet in red, and my new Bottega Veneta wallet, which is a small French Flap, also in red. So I'm set. And you're right, they look perfect in my new LV bag. It's just that I always get super excited when I see red bags or wallets, whether I need them or not!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> So happy to hear that this went well.....remember not to touch the eye this time!


What *oreo* said!!!


----------



## cjy

oreo713 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and support.  It's not easy for me, but it's worse for my husband as he is the one that needs the transplant.  I really don't like venting my frustrations, but I am glad to have somewhere that I can let off some steam.  If I missed anyone, I sincerely thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes.  I'll try to be more positive in my thinking.



We all need to be able to vent. You have every right to.  I can't imagine how difficult this must be


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Cilifene.....do you find that the Adidas Superstars are a bit stiff?  I have tried them on a few times and walked out without buying them although I love the style.  Does the leather tops and/or the soles get any softer to walk on?



They do soften up!  Mine is the Junior style and not Woman/Man style Junior fits my narrow feet better. I like that they have a little support in the ankles - have had a few sprained feet and one fractured  It's not that I have baby size feet lol my size is US 5.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> No, it's okay... I have a little Mulberry mini-wallet in red, and my new Bottega Veneta wallet, which is a small French Flap, also in red. So I'm set. And you're right, they look perfect in my new LV bag. It's just that I always get super excited when I see red bags or wallets, whether I need them or not!
> View attachment 3593535
> View attachment 3593536
> View attachment 3593534



They are both very gorgeous  Elaine. I hear you regards need or not


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> They do soften up!  Mine is the Junior style and not Woman/Man style Junior fits my narrow feet better. I like that they have a little support in the ankles - have had a few sprained feet and one fractured  It's not that I have baby size feet lol my size is US 5.


Ahhhhhhh....unfortunately for me there is no way I could fit into the Junior style (I haven't even seen this style in the US) even if I cut my toes off.  I am a woman US size 10.5!!!   It'w awful having such big feet.  Shoes always look so cute in smaller sizes.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> No, it's okay... I have a little Mulberry mini-wallet in red, and my new Bottega Veneta wallet, which is a small French Flap, also in red. So I'm set. And you're right, they look perfect in my new LV bag. It's just that I always get super excited when I see red bags or wallets, whether I need them or not!
> View attachment 3593535
> View attachment 3593536
> View attachment 3593534


I love both these wallets....I wouldn't know which one to choose.  I guess that's why you bought both!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Ahhhhhhh....unfortunately for me there is no way I could fit into the Junior style (I haven't even seen this style in the US) even if I cut my toes off.  I am a woman US size 10.5!!!   It'w awful having such big feet.  Shoes always look so cute in smaller sizes.


Oh I see When I look at the size guide on Adidas, there are different sizes for men and women in US - is this correct? in that case I'm men size 5 and women size 6 - that is size 37 1/3 in Denmark.


----------



## skyqueen

Napa leather........................


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Ahhhhhhh....unfortunately for me there is no way I could fit into the Junior style (I haven't even seen this style in the US) even if I cut my toes off.  I am a woman US size 10.5!!!   It'w awful having such big feet.  Shoes always look so cute in smaller sizes.


Oh dear, ..Damn you *Oreo* dearest... ..   I just ordered two pair of Adidas .   ....*Elaine*, do I need them?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> kidney


You and your husband will be in my prayers, dear Oreo. The waiting must be unbearable! You have a lot on your plate but you have us to vent to...remember that


----------



## skyqueen

I have a bad case of the flu, thanks to DS. I could just kill him! I haven't been this sick in years..............
On a happier note...Happy Birthday, Cilifene and Izzy 
LOVE the bag, Izzy...perfect for you!


----------



## Mayfly285

skyqueen said:


> I have a bad case of the flu, thanks to DS. I could just kill him! I haven't been this sick in years..............
> On a happier note...Happy Birthday, Cilifene and Izzy
> LOVE the bag, Izzy...perfect for you!



Same here, skyqueen; I've been in bed for two days - and I'm never poorly ... Even missed DD's play. Feel like crying ... 
Ditto: happy birthday to Cilifene and Izzy! [emoji320][emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## skyqueen

cjy said:


> Hey fellow ladies over 50 I am curious what brands of ballet flats you wear. I know there is a thread on ballet flats but lets be real, what is comfy for a younger foot may not work for mine. I've already had one foot surgery so I am a little more interested in what you ladies wear.
> Thanks in advance. I do not post on this thread often ( shame on me) but enjoy reading and seeing the pictures. I am 56 BTW.


Welcome CJY 
I wore this brand for the last 10 years of my "work life". The most comfortable shoe I've ever worn. This might be good for you too, Oreo, they have a little wedge. Good arch support.........
http://www.zappos.com/p/ara-rachel-mocca-nubuk-croco/product/7457735/color/283951


----------



## skyqueen

Mayfly285 said:


> Same here, skyqueen; I've been in bed for two days - and I'm never poorly ... Even missed DD's play. Feel like crying ...
> Ditto: happy birthday to Cilifene and Izzy! [emoji320][emoji898][emoji322]


I'll cry with you, dear Mayfly...just shoot me!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to all for your good wishes The left eye was less invasive than the right so the check went well today but there is inflammation in the eye so I have even more drops for the eye. This time my doctor didn't have to clean the arteries so that is a big deal.  Better go because I am trying not to use my eye for detailed work.


Great news...you deserve a break, dearheart


----------



## cjy

ElainePG said:


> No, it's okay... I have a little Mulberry mini-wallet in red, and my new Bottega Veneta wallet, which is a small French Flap, also in red. So I'm set. And you're right, they look perfect in my new LV bag. It's just that I always get super excited when I see red bags or wallets, whether I need them or not!
> View attachment 3593535
> View attachment 3593536
> View attachment 3593534



Love them both I think it's good to have 2 sizes of wallets.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I have a bad case of the flu, thanks to DS. I could just kill him! I haven't been this sick in years..............
> On a happier note...Happy Birthday, Cilifene and Izzy
> LOVE the bag, Izzy...perfect for you!


Ohhh, poor you SQ  thanks...


----------



## Cilifene

Mayfly285 said:


> Same here, skyqueen; I've been in bed for two days - and I'm never poorly ... Even missed DD's play. Feel like crying ...
> Ditto: happy birthday to Cilifene and Izzy! [emoji320][emoji898][emoji322]


Ohhh you too dear Mayfly  ...Thank you.!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> You and your husband will be in my prayers, dear Oreo. The waiting must be unbearable! You have a lot on your plate but you have us to vent to...remember that


thanks SQ....I hope you get over the flu quickly!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene?   Today is your birthday?


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Welcome CJY
> I wore this brand for the last 10 years of my "work life". The most comfortable shoe I've ever worn. This might be good for you too, Oreo, they have a little wedge. Good arch support.........
> http://www.zappos.com/p/ara-rachel-mocca-nubuk-croco/product/7457735/color/283951


they do look nice SQ.....but they look like they run a bit narrow...yes or no?


----------



## oreo713

oreo713 said:


> Cilifene? Today is your birthday?



and Izzy?   Did I miss them both?   If I did....I am so sorry and want to wish you both a very 
Happy Birthday!   Much health, happiness, joy, and laughter!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Cilifene?   Today is your birthday?


It was last Sunday - I think you wished me Happy Birthday then ..
Post number 10800 ...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> It was last Sunday - I think you wished me Happy Birthday then ..
> Post number 10800 ...


Sorry....I am suffering from DRS  (Doesn't Remember Sh*t).    Hope it was a memorable one, my friend!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I love both these wallets....I wouldn't know which one to choose.  I guess that's why you bought both!!!


Funny, oreo! No, actually I had a very sensible reason to buy both! The little one (Mulberry) is a mini-wallet... just holds a couple of CCs, a driver's license, and $20. For carrying in a mini-bag. The full-sized (BV) wallet is for every day use. It doesn't hold a ton of cards, but it holds everything I need, and it has a compartment for bills. I don't carry change in it because I've stopped carrying change in my handbag. I just keep an empty pill bottle in my car for coins, since the only time I really need change is for the occasional parking meter. Now my handbag weighs a lot less, and my wallet looks nicer!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear, ..Damn you *Oreo* dearest... ..   I just ordered two pair of Adidas .   ....*Elaine*, do I need them?


If you'll wear them, dear, then you need them!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have a bad case of the flu, thanks to DS. I could just kill him! I haven't been this sick in years..............
> On a happier note...Happy Birthday, Cilifene and Izzy
> LOVE the bag, Izzy...perfect for you!


Oh, yuck, I'm sorry you're so sick with flu, *skyqueen*. Are you stuck in bed? With a fever, and aches, and cough, and all the rest of it? 
The flu is just awful. There's a lot of it going around here... everyone has it. I've been washing my hands every time I come home from being out of the house. On Sunday night we went to a concert and the lady next to me was coughing her head off. I was ready to put a paper bag over her head! And was so afraid I had caught it when I started coughing on Wednesday. But I used my inhaler, and pushed fluids like crazy, and (fingers crossed) it didn't take hold. 
But my Mom (aged 92, bless her heart) has had a cough & fatique for 2 weeks, and I'm really worried about her. She's been to the doctor, and is on a bunch of meds, but I have to keep on her every day to take them. Since my late father was a doctor, good old Mom thinks she knows more than doctors do!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Same here, skyqueen; I've been in bed for two days - and I'm never poorly ... Even missed DD's play. Feel like crying ...
> Ditto: happy birthday to Cilifene and Izzy! [emoji320][emoji898][emoji322]


I'm so sorry you're stuck in bed with the ugh-bug, Mayfly.  I hope you get better soon.


----------



## cjy

oreo713 said:


> Sorry....I am suffering from DRS  (Doesn't Remember Sh*t).    Hope it was a memorable one, my friend!!



DRS !!!   I love that!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Funny, oreo! No, actually I had a very sensible reason to buy both! The little one (Mulberry) is a mini-wallet... just holds a couple of CCs, a driver's license, and $20. For carrying in a mini-bag. The full-sized (BV) wallet is for every day use. It doesn't hold a ton of cards, but it holds everything I need, and it has a compartment for bills. I don't carry change in it because I've stopped carrying change in my handbag. I just keep an empty pill bottle in my car for coins, since the only time I really need change is for the occasional parking meter. Now my handbag weighs a lot less, and my wallet looks nicer!


ahhhhhhhhhhh......a method to the madness!


----------



## bisbee

Ladies...you must get your flu shot!  I started getting them when I was about 50...I don't recall ever having the flu!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Sorry....I am suffering from DRS  (Doesn't Remember Sh*t).    Hope it was a memorable one, my friend!!


LOL 



ElainePG said:


> If you'll wear them, dear, then you need them!






ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck, I'm sorry you're so sick with flu, *skyqueen*. Are you stuck in bed? With a fever, and aches, and cough, and all the rest of it?
> The flu is just awful. There's a lot of it going around here... everyone has it. I've been washing my hands every time I come home from being out of the house. On Sunday night we went to a concert and the lady next to me was coughing her head off. I was ready to put a paper bag over her head! And was so afraid I had caught it when I started coughing on Wednesday. But I used my inhaler, and pushed fluids like crazy, and (fingers crossed) it didn't take hold.
> But my Mom (aged 92, bless her heart) has had a cough & fatique for 2 weeks, and I'm really worried about her. She's been to the doctor, and is on a bunch of meds, but I have to keep on her every day to take them. Since my late father was a doctor, good old Mom thinks she knows more than doctors do!


Hope she gets better soon Elaine, 
I don't get why people go to a concert or the theater if they cough non stop.  It is not okay!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> they do look nice SQ.....but they look like they run a bit narrow...yes or no?


I think they come in a w


ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck, I'm sorry you're so sick with flu, *skyqueen*. Are you stuck in bed? With a fever, and aches, and cough, and all the rest of it?
> The flu is just awful. There's a lot of it going around here... everyone has it. I've been washing my hands every time I come home from being out of the house. On Sunday night we went to a concert and the lady next to me was coughing her head off. I was ready to put a paper bag over her head! And was so afraid I had caught it when I started coughing on Wednesday. But I used my inhaler, and pushed fluids like crazy, and (fingers crossed) it didn't take hold.
> But my Mom (aged 92, bless her heart) has had a cough & fatique for 2 weeks, and I'm really worried about her. She's been to the doctor, and is on a bunch of meds, but I have to keep on her every day to take them. Since my late father was a doctor, good old Mom thinks she knows more than doctors do!


Thanks, Elaine...just starting to feel human! Hope Mom escapes this curse.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Ladies...you must get your flu shot!  I started getting them when I was about 50...I don't recall ever having the flu!


I've never had a flu shot. Can you believe I worked for years in a metal cylinder with no escape from sick people and never got a thing other then the occasional cold. Go figure.........................
Lesson learned for next year!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> No, it's okay... I have a little Mulberry mini-wallet in red, and my new Bottega Veneta wallet, which is a small French Flap, also in red. So I'm set. And you're right, they look perfect in my new LV bag. It's just that I always get super excited when I see red bags or wallets, whether I need them or not!
> View attachment 3593535
> View attachment 3593536
> View attachment 3593534


Like both your wallets and love the BV in red.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Like both your wallets and love the BV in red.


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I've never had a flu shot. Can you believe I worked for years in a metal cylinder with no escape from sick people and never got a thing other then the occasional cold. Go figure.........................
> Lesson learned for next year!


You can still get one for this year....can't you?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> You can still get one for this year....can't you?


Won't bother now...I do feel much better today. Over the hump


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Won't bother now...I do feel much better today. Over the hump


Being so preoccupied with so many other important things the past few month, I forgot to get my flu shot.  I am going to talk to my internist tomorrow to see if I should get one anyway.  I am glad your over the hump on the way to feeling great again!


----------



## djfmn

oreo713 said:


> ok.....I have to share these loves of my life with you.....sorry if I'm being inappropriate, but I really don't care..lol
> 
> View attachment 3588922


Oreo what gorgeous grandkids. I loved seeing the photos adorable.


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> LOVE them!!


Cilifene I am a little late for your birthday hope you had a great time celebrating. If you like me you have a birthday week/month to extend all the celebrating!! So maybe I can wish you for your birthday week seeing as I missed the day.


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> And finally got to use my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots - absolutely love them.
> Pic taken via Apple Watch ...
> 
> View attachment 3589410


You look terrific so stylish as always.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Happy, happy birthday to Cilifene!!!! What day was your birthday? Your pictures look fabulous, and your outfits just as fabulous!
> 
> Oreo, your grandchildren are absolutely beautiful! So happy you shared the pictures.
> 
> barbee, thanks for your thoughts and yes it made me feel wonderful to have those I love remember me. My daughter sent some goodies as well but it never makes up for missing her.
> 
> Skyqueen, the Boston terriers did a big one for me this year. They gave me a beautiful Gucci Nymphaea bag! Would that it were so!!!!! It is the only bag I am purchasing this year but I finally found a smaller black bag that I like that goes from day to night. I have returned 4 others but this one stays. Nothing flashy about the bag but it is a classic. I think the pearls on the side did it for me.


 Love this bag Izzy so elegant. Hope you had a fabulous day celebrating and reflecting!!


----------



## oreo713

djfmn said:


> Oreo what gorgeous grandkids. I loved seeing the photos adorable.


Thank you djfmn.............I am so grateful that they are mine!


----------



## djfmn

oreo713 said:


> kidney


Oh Oreo so sorry to hear this. Hopes and prayers to you that he gets the transplant he needs from the hospital you want to go to.


----------



## chessmont

As to ballet flats I have discovered M. Gemi the "Ora" style.  Unfortunately not much support but very cute.  Waiting for the black to come back in stock in my size (gigantic 41)  perhaps in the spring they say.


----------



## oreo713

chessmont said:


> As to ballet flats I have discovered M. Gemi the "Ora" style.  Unfortunately not much support but very cute.  Waiting for the black to come back in stock in my size (gigantic 41)  perhaps in the spring they say.


It seems like a few of us here wear the same size as you Chessmont.   I find they don't get many styles in our size as they do in smaller sizes.  NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## oreo713

djfmn said:


> Oh Oreo so sorry to hear this. Hopes and prayers to you that he gets the transplant he needs from the hospital you want to go to.


Thank you djfmn for your kind thoughts.  Unfortunately it's a long wait on the donor list.  In the Northeast it can be 5-7 years!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Sorry....I am suffering from DRS  (Doesn't Remember Sh*t).    Hope it was a memorable one, my friend!!


DRS! Ha ha ha! I have the same affliction!


----------



## chessmont

Yes not fair especially if they always run out of big sizes they know there are many of us out there!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> It seems like a few of us here wear the same size as you Chessmont.   I find they don't get many styles in our size as they do in smaller sizes.  NOT FAIR!!!


See, and I find just the opposite, *oreo*... I wear a 5.5 or 6, and it's super hard to find my size!!!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> DRS! Ha ha ha! I have the same affliction!


Me, too! It's a good thing DH is here... between the two of us, we can usually remember the word. I call it "Two minds with but a single brain."


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thank you djfmn for your kind thoughts.  Unfortunately it's a long wait on the donor list.  In the Northeast it can be 5-7 years!


OMG.... that is really hard, oreo! Sending you a hug...


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> Love this bag Izzy so elegant. Hope you had a fabulous day celebrating and reflecting!!


Thanks so much. I thought when I bought it I could only wear it with dressy clothes but today I wore a very simple outfit with black trousers, a white blouse and carried a wrap. Decided to use my Nymphaea and it worked great.  Finally, I found the right size bag to go with multiple styles of dress. No more bags this year.


----------



## Luccibag

Yay proud member as of today


----------



## Izzy48

Luccibag said:


> Yay proud member as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596292


You look wonderful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Izzy48

Sky queen and Mayfly feel better and take care of yourself!


----------



## ElainePG

Luccibag said:


> Yay proud member as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596292


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Luccibag

ElainePG said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!!! [emoji259]


----------



## Luccibag

Izzy48 said:


> You look wonderful! Happy Birthday!



Thank you!! [emoji177][emoji322]


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> See, and I find just the opposite, *oreo*... I wear a 5.5 or 6, and it's super hard to find my size!!!


I'll trade with you any day, Elaine (even though I think I would look a bit silly with size 5.5 feet  I'm 5'7" and large boned).


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> OMG.... that is really hard, oreo! Sending you a hug...


(sigh)   thanks Elaine, I could use one of those...........


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Cilifene I am a little late for your birthday hope you had a great time celebrating. If you like me you have a birthday week/month to extend all the celebrating!! So maybe I can wish you for your birthday week seeing as I missed the day.





djfmn said:


> You look terrific so stylish as always.



Thank you djfmn, I had a wonderfull birthday - celebrated for two days


----------



## Cilifene

Luccibag said:


> Yay proud member as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596292


Congrats Luccibag! looking fantastic  Welcome


----------



## Luccibag

Cilifene said:


> Congrats Luccibag! looking fantastic  Welcome



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

Does anyone know this company?
https://www.armadiofashion.com/collections/ghibli/products/ghibli-coromell-grande-dark-brown

Beautiful bags reasonable priced. These certainly resemble Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Sorry....I am suffering from DRS  (Doesn't Remember Sh*t).    Hope it was a memorable one, my friend!!


DRS, love it..


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone know this company?
> https://www.armadiofashion.com/collections/ghibli/products/ghibli-coromell-grande-dark-brown
> 
> Beautiful bags reasonable priced. These certainly resemble Bottega Veneta.



Never seen them before. A few resemble Celine and Gucci too right? they look very nice ....


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Never seen them before. A few resemble Celine and Gucci too right? they look very nice ....


They do Cilifene and they are also located in the same city as Gucci. The braided one look so like BV so I wonder if the quality is good.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> DRS, love it..


Well, I know how you feel!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> They do Cilifene and they are also located in the same city as Gucci. The braided one look so like BV so I wonder if the quality is good.


But if you look closely, Izzy, you'll see that the weaving is uneven and wrinkled. And the leather strips are not the same width.
Now, it's possible that this is intentional, but when I look at my BV bag, every strip of leather is the exact same width, and all the strips lie flat... not a wrinkle in sight. Here's a photo of my Pillow bag, but I'm not sure how well you can see the weaving. Do you see how it lies flat, though? No puckering?


----------



## djfmn

Luccibag said:


> Yay proud member as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596292


Happy birthday. Welcome to the group. I can attest to what a wonderful group this is and how accepting they are of all new comers. I know you will enjoying being part of it.


----------



## oreo713

djfmn said:


> Happy birthday. Welcome to the group. I can attest to what a wonderful group this is and how accepting they are of all new comers. I know you will enjoying being part of it.


awwwwwwwww......shucks


----------



## oreo713

Luccibag said:


> Yay proud member as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596292


Happy 50th and welcome to the thread!!!   
(I'm going to have to look for a 60-ish thread)


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> But if you look closely, Izzy, you'll see that the weaving is uneven and wrinkled. And the leather strips are not the same width.
> Now, it's possible that this is intentional, but when I look at my BV bag, every strip of leather is the exact same width, and all the strips lie flat... not a wrinkle in sight. Here's a photo of my Pillow bag, but I'm not sure how well you can see the weaving. Do you see how it lies flat, though? No puckering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596972



It is hard for me to get a detailed look with my post surgery eyes. My BV Campana is just as y ou described your BV. I don't know if that is their plan but I wouldn't care for that. As the old expression goes, you get what you pay for.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone know this company?
> https://www.armadiofashion.com/collections/ghibli/products/ghibli-coromell-grande-dark-brown
> 
> Beautiful bags reasonable priced. These certainly resemble Bottega Veneta.


I researched a bit.....the brand is GHIBLI....they even have some on eBay!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Ghibli-...390957?hash=item4b112825ad:g:TlAAAOSwHMJYNd2i


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Happy birthday. Welcome to the group. I can attest to what a wonderful group this is and how accepting they are of all new comers. I know you will enjoying being part of it.



I so agree djfmn! This group is so very fantastic carrying and supportive ..


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> It is hard for me to get a detailed look with my post surgery eyes. My BV Campana is just as y ou described your BV. I don't know if that is their plan but I wouldn't care for that. *As the old expression goes, you get what you pay for*.


Yes, that's my sense of it as well. It seems to me that some years back Vince Camuto came out with a woven leather line as well. I suppose brands are entitled to imitate, and they do say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but I suspect the workmanship won't hold up over time the way BV does.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Happy 50th and welcome to the thread!!!
> (I'm going to have to look for a 60-ish thread)


Noooooo, you stay here oreo!  most of you lovely ladies are over 60..  I wonder if (and hope) this thread is still active when I turn 60 ...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Noooooo, you stay here oreo!  most of you lovely ladies are over 60..  I wonder if (and hope) this thread is still active when I turn 60 ...


----------



## skyqueen

Luccibag said:


> Yay proud member as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596292


Fabulous, indeed...Happy Birthday, Lucci


----------



## ElainePG

The power went out in a large portion of our little town JUST before I was able to make my morning coffee. Disaster! No coffee, no internet, no way to wake up. Fortunately my cell phone worked (our land line did not) so I was able to call our favorite coffee shop. As it happened, their power was perking along nicely, as was their coffee, so The Hubster and I scooted down there and caffeinated ourselves. By the time we returned home the power had been restored to our neighborhood (though there are apparently still a number of households muddling along in the dark) and now I have re-charged my iPhone & iPad, caught up on email, started a pot of soup simmering on the stove, and we're set to withstand whatever the rest of the day wants to throw at us. Ah, the joys of living on the coast!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> The power went out in a large portion of our little town JUST before I was able to make my morning coffee. Disaster! No coffee, no internet, no way to wake up. Fortunately my cell phone worked (our land line did not) so I was able to call our favorite coffee shop. As it happened, their power was perking along nicely, as was their coffee, so The Hubster and I scooted down there and caffeinated ourselves. By the time we returned home the power had been restored to our neighborhood (though there are apparently still a number of households muddling along in the dark) and now I have re-charged my iPhone & iPad, caught up on email, started a pot of soup simmering on the stove, and we're set to withstand whatever the rest of the day wants to throw at us. Ah, the joys of living on the coast!


So happy that your power was restored, Elaine.  You're correct about the "joys of living on the coast".  Living on the "right" coast, we have more than out share of "joy".  I'll trade with you any time!  (it's going to be 63 degrees here tomorrow afternoon, then it's going to plunge into the low 30's  by evening.  After midnight they are predicting a major slushy 
snow storm)   GET ME OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> So happy that your power was restored, Elaine.  You're correct about the "joys of living on the coast".  Living on the "right" coast, we have more than out share of "joy".  I'll trade with you any time!  (it's going to be 63 degrees here tomorrow afternoon, then it's going to plunge into the low 30's  by evening.  After midnight they are predicting a major slushy
> snow storm)   GET ME OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We had rough weather as well with winds up to 70 mph accompanied by driving rains so heavy when it hits the roof it sounds as if your roof is being attacked. The poor dogs followed me around so I stopped to sit and they cuddled.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> We had rough weather as well with winds up to 70 mph accompanied by driving rains so heavy when it hits the roof it sounds as if your roof is being attacked. The poor dogs followed me around so I stopped to sit and they cuddled.


You are a good furbaby mommy   I live where Hurricane Sandy hit a few years ago.....unfortunately, I know the feeling all too well.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone know this company?
> https://www.armadiofashion.com/collections/ghibli/products/ghibli-coromell-grande-dark-brown
> 
> Beautiful bags reasonable priced. These certainly resemble Bottega Veneta.


I have their black Adora tote. Mine came with a long black tassel that apparently isn't included with the bag anymore. Either way, it's a fantastic bag. The leather is soft and supple and the bag is very well made. I've carried it a lot and the bag still looks new.


----------



## can_do_mom

Luccibag said:


> Yay proud member as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596292


Looking fantastic, Luccibag! Welcome to the club. It's a great group of women here! ❤


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Happy 50th and welcome to the thread!!!
> (I'm going to have to look for a 60-ish thread)


Nope. I don't think you "graduate" Oreo. I think as our group ages gracefully we just get wiser and wiser.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's my sense of it as well. It seems to me that some years back Vince Camuto came out with a woven leather line as well. I suppose brands are entitled to imitate, and they do say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but I suspect the workmanship won't hold up over time the way BV does.


My bag isn't woven so I can't say what their woven bags are like, but the tote I have is fantastic. I can't remember how long I've had it, (three years maybe?) but I have people ask me about it whenever I carry it. If the return policy is good, it might be worth ordering and taking a look with your own eyes.


----------



## Luccibag

can_do_mom said:


> Looking fantastic, Luccibag! Welcome to the club. It's a great group of women here! [emoji173]



Thank you [emoji4].


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> You are a good furbaby mommy   I live where Hurricane Sandy hit a few years ago.....unfortunately, I know the feeling all too well.



Okay oreo, here is the damage you made me do  ..new Adidas Superstar with pink stripes - LOVE them!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> You are a good furbaby mommy   I live where Hurricane Sandy hit a few years ago.....unfortunately, I know the feeling all too well.



I didn't realize you were in the path of Sandy. Rough business.  Were you seriously damaged? Today it will take hours to pick up the debris in our lawn but the good news is I still can't bend over due to the pressure on my eyes so I don't have to be the one to do the clean up!

The dogs were so disturbed from the weather they are sleeping in this morning!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> I have their black Adora tote. Mine came with a long black tassel that apparently isn't included with the bag anymore. Either way, it's a fantastic bag. The leather is soft and supple and the bag is very well made. I've carried it a lot and the bag still looks new.



Thanks so much for the information. I started getting advertisements from them so I couldn't help but be interested. I looked at the Adora and it is a great looking bag. How did you find them?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Okay oreo, here is the damage you made me do  ..new Adidas Superstar with pink stripes - LOVE them!
> 
> View attachment 3598961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598962



Great looking Cilifene! Love the hot pink stripes! Do you order your Adidas one size down from the size you usually wear? Still think your bag is super fantastic!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Okay oreo, here is the damage you made me do  ..new Adidas Superstar with pink stripes - LOVE them!
> 
> View attachment 3598961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598962


ME WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                (do they come with* PURPLE *stripes???)


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I didn't realize you were in the path of Sandy. Rough business.  Were you seriously damaged? Today it will take hours to pick up the debris in our lawn but the good news is I still can't bend over due to the pressure on my eyes so I don't have to be the one to do the clean up!
> 
> The dogs were so disturbed from the weather they are sleeping in this morning!


I didn't get hit as bad as some of my friends here on the island did.  It was something I would never want to live through again! 

 You better take it easy so your eye can heal!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Same here, skyqueen; I've been in bed for two days - and I'm never poorly ... Even missed DD's play. Feel like crying ...
> Ditto: happy birthday to Cilifene and Izzy! [emoji320][emoji898][emoji322]


 
Thanks Mayfly! Just saw this today and I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Great looking Cilifene! Love the hot pink stripes! Do you order your Adidas one size down from the size you usually wear? Still think your bag is super fantastic!



Thank you Izzy! No this is my normal size 37 1/3.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> ME WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                (do they come with* PURPLE *stripes???)



 I don't know if they come with purple stripes.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thank you Izzy! No this is my normal size 37 1/3.


The sizing is hard to determine as some are based on mens size. Thanks for the informaltion.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> So happy that your power was restored, Elaine.  You're correct about the "joys of living on the coast".  Living on the "right" coast, we have more than out share of "joy".  I'll trade with you any time!  (it's going to be 63 degrees here tomorrow afternoon, then it's going to plunge into the low 30's  by evening.  After midnight they are predicting a major slushy
> snow storm)   GET ME OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


C'mon and visit me, *oreo*!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Nope. I don't think you "graduate" Oreo. I think as our group ages gracefully we just get wiser and wiser.


Whew! That's a major relief!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Okay oreo, here is the damage you made me do  ..new Adidas Superstar with pink stripes - LOVE them!
> 
> View attachment 3598961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598962


So sharp with your bag, cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> The sizing is hard to determine as some are based on mens size. Thanks for the informaltion.



Yeah I know, actually mine is junior ..they are not as wide as men and women so they suits my narrow feet a lot better.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> So sharp with your bag, cilifene!



Thanks Elaine


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> C'mon and visit me, *oreo*!


Thanks Elaine, I'd love to!!!  Can I take a rain check as things are a bit hectic around here right now?  Or is this a one time offer?   lol


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I don't know if they come with purple stripes.


I looked...they have purple with white stripes  (that's a definite NO!!)


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> C'mon and visit me, *oreo*!


OH GAWD.....the news just predicted a foot of wet, slushy snow and then the deep freeze..


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Whew! That's a major relief!


(what about the "older" part of the "_________and wiser"???


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much for the information. I started getting advertisements from them so I couldn't help but be interested. I looked at the Adora and it is a great looking bag. How did you find them?


Izzy, someone mentioned it on a blog and included a link. I think I got 20% off my order. I still see occasional promotions on Facebook and they now have the adore tote in a cognac brown so I'm tempted to buy another. But I'm sad they got rid of the tassel! Anyway, my limited experience with them has been good.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> (what about the "older" part of the "_________and wiser"???


Nope. I edited that little saying. I liked wiser and wiser better!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I looked...they have purple with white stripes  *(that's a definite NO!!*)


Agree...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> DRS, love it..


I stand corrected...it's CRS...not DRS  (apologies if this offends anyone)


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> I stand corrected...it's CRS...not DRS  (apologies if this offends anyone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600441


Corrected or not, it is so true  and a bit funny particularly when we are under stress.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Corrected or not, it is so true  and a bit funny particularly when we are under stress.


.............and even when not under stress... yikes!!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> .............and even when not under stress... yikes!!



How much snow did you end up getting? We had a touch of snow and I mean a touch. My daughter said it went North of DC as of this evening. It is incredibly cold here but I am warm with my Canada Goose parka. The winds are terrible and if they are as high with heavy snow you are in a mess! I also forget when not under stress but it is simply from lack of paying attention or dare I say "tuning out" because I don't want to hear it or remember it.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Izzy, someone mentioned it on a blog and included a link. I think I got 20% off my order. I still see occasional promotions on Facebook and they now have the adore tote in a cognac brown so I'm tempted to buy another. But I'm sad they got rid of the tassel! Anyway, my limited experience with them has been good.



I looked at the site again and I understand what they are doing. It is much like a cooperative where items are sold from this site from skilled craftsmen in Italy. I found a bag I think is awesome and would buy it but I have to remember NOT to buy another bag this year. Truly, I don't need it plus the resale market does not seem very good now unless you price quite low.  I have already broken my vow because the SA from Mulberry called with an incredible deal on a Lily which is a Special Edition made for the Chinese New year. I had all intention of keeping it for my daughter but it is great little bag. It is safely tucked away it its beautiful Mulberry box wrapped in acid free paper and in its dust bag. Hopefully it will stay there until Christmas 2017! Unless I give in to temptation!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> How much snow did you end up getting? We had a touch of snow and I mean a touch. My daughter said it went North of DC as of this evening. It is incredibly cold here but I am warm with my Canada Goose parka. The winds are terrible and if they are as high with heavy snow you are in a mess! I also forget when not under stress but it is simply from lack of paying attention or dare I say "tuning out" because I don't want to hear it or remember it.


We got about 10+ inches.  I had to shovel all by myself and I am suffering today with a sore back and arms.  No kids come around anymore  I guess its not worth their while moneywise.  The temperature went from a record high of 63 Wednesday to a bone chilling 19.    From sunbathing to blizzard in one day.  Today I am going to laze around in bed and relax even though the sun is shining brightly (its still hovering around the 20 degree mark, so why bother freezing?) brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> We got about 10+ inches.  I had to shovel all by myself and I am suffering today with a sore back and arms.  No kids come around anymore  I guess its not worth their while moneywise.  The temperature went from a record high of 63 Wednesday to a bone chilling 19.    From sunbathing to blizzard in one day.  Today I am going to laze around in bed and relax even though the sun is shining brightly (its still hovering around the 20 degree mark, so why bother freezing?) brrrrrrrrrrrr


Oh poor you Oreo


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Elaine, I'd love to!!!  Can I take a rain check as things are a bit hectic around here right now?  Or is this a one time offer?   lol


Any time, dear! Our best weather is in the fall... right now it's nothing but rain, rain, rain!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> We got about 10+ inches.  I had to shovel all by myself and I am suffering today with a sore back and arms.  No kids come around anymore  I guess its not worth their while moneywise.  The temperature went from a record high of 63 Wednesday to a bone chilling 19.    From sunbathing to blizzard in one day.  Today I am going to laze around in bed and relax even though the sun is shining brightly (its still hovering around the 20 degree mark, so why bother freezing?) brrrrrrrrrrrr


Awful Oreo...I got about 8" and the electricity went out, my generator didn't kick on. The cable went, too. Finally the generator came back to life and everything came on! Without electric/cable for about 8 hours! We've had a pretty mild winter so far.......................


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Awful Oreo...I got about 8" and the electricity went out, my generator didn't kick on. The cable went, too. Finally the generator came back to life and everything came on! Without electric/cable for about 8 hours! We've had a pretty mild winter so far.......................


Yikes.....no electricity for 8 hours is awful.  I had that happen during an extremely hot and humid NYC summer.  I stayed down in the "cooler" basement where the temperature was at least manageable.  I'm glad that it didnt take too long for everything to pop back on for you.  The worse part would be the no cable issue....but we always have our cell phones!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Yikes.....no electricity for 8 hours is awful.  I had that happen during an extremely hot and humid NYC summer.  I stayed down in the "cooler" basement where the temperature was at least manageable.  I'm glad that it didnt take too long for everything to pop back on for you.  The worse part would be the no cable issue....but we always have our cell phones!!!


What frustrates me about no power is the lack of Internet... it always surprises me how dependent I am on the "information stream"!


----------



## can_do_mom

We arrived home from Mexico tonight. It seems like it was a dream! What a lovely little getaway we had but tomorrow it is back to reality. I have much to do around here. 

I did the craziest thing at the airport in Cancun. I saw a beautiful silk scarf on display right across from our gate right before we began boarding and without really thinking about it, I went over and bought it! DH thought I was crazy! Maybe I was. I will post a pic later but it just said "Mexico" to me. 

The photo is the view up the coastline in front of our resort, the Grand Velas Spa and Resort. I can give a wholehearted recommendation if anyone is looking for a beautiful resort on the Mexican Riviera. This place is amazing. So grateful we had an opportunity to stay there.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3603930
> 
> We arrived home from Mexico tonight. It seems like it was a dream! What a lovely little getaway we had but tomorrow it is back to reality. I have much to do around here.
> 
> I did the craziest thing at the airport in Cancun. I saw a beautiful silk scarf on display right across from our gate right before we began boarding and without really thinking about it, I went over and bought it! DH thought I was crazy! Maybe I was. I will post a pic later but it just said "Mexico" to me.
> 
> The photo is the view up the coastline in front of our resort, the Grand Velas Spa and Resort. I can give a wholehearted recommendation if anyone is looking for a beautiful resort on the Mexican Riviera. This place is amazing. So grateful we had an opportunity to stay there.


Looks like a  lovely, warm, and snow-free (lol) vacation.  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3603930
> 
> We arrived home from Mexico tonight. It seems like it was a dream! What a lovely little getaway we had but tomorrow it is back to reality. I have much to do around here.
> 
> I did the craziest thing at the airport in Cancun. I saw a beautiful silk scarf on display right across from our gate right before we began boarding and without really thinking about it, I went over and bought it! DH thought I was crazy! Maybe I was. I will post a pic later but it just said "Mexico" to me.
> 
> The photo is the view up the coastline in front of our resort, the Grand Velas Spa and Resort. I can give a wholehearted recommendation if anyone is looking for a beautiful resort on the Mexican Riviera. This place is amazing. So grateful we had an opportunity to stay there.


How beautiful, CDM! I can feel the warm sand between my toesies. Yes, you absolutely MUST post a model shot of your brand new scarf... can't wait to see it!


----------



## oreo713

Happy Valentine's Day to all you lovely ladies!
Opinion needed.  I am on the fence about this Lorraine Schwartz 2 B Happy 18k black gold with black diamonds bracelet.  What do you think?  I figured that I needed a little pic-me-up present for myself.  Be honest.  I got it at a great price, but I have another week to decide.  I already own the LS Evil Eye bracelet.  I love her designs even though I feel they are grossly overpriced. 
 SORRY ABOUT THE DUPLICATE PICTURE.....I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DELETE IT


----------



## Izzy48

I think it is beautiful!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I think it is beautiful!


Is this comment for me?  If it is, thank you IZZY!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Is this comment for me?  If it is, thank you IZZY!


Sorry, my eyes are weird today and I thought I had attached it to your comment. Yes, it is a comment to your bracelet, I think it is beautiful, classic and would wear the test of time.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all you lovely ladies!
> Opinion needed.  I am on the fence about this Lorraine Schwartz 2 B Happy 18k black gold with black diamonds bracelet.  What do you think?  I figured that I needed a little pic-me-up present for myself.  Be honest.  I got it at a great price, but I have another week to decide.  I already own the LS Evil Eye bracelet.  I love her designs even though I feel they are grossly overpriced.
> SORRY ABOUT THE DUPLICATE PICTURE.....I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DELETE IT
> 
> View attachment 3605609
> View attachment 3605609


It is a stunner, *oreo*! Go for it! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all you lovely ladies!
> Opinion needed.  I am on the fence about this Lorraine Schwartz 2 B Happy 18k black gold with black diamonds bracelet.  What do you think?  I figured that I needed a little pic-me-up present for myself.  Be honest.  I got it at a great price, but I have another week to decide.  I already own the LS Evil Eye bracelet.  I love her designs even though I feel they are grossly overpriced.
> SORRY ABOUT THE DUPLICATE PICTURE.....I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DELETE IT
> 
> View attachment 3605609
> View attachment 3605609



Gorgeous! my fav color...


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> It is a stunner, *oreo*! Go for it! Happy Valentine's Day!


Thanks Izzy and Elaine.   I already have it in my possession.  The only problem being that it is a bit difficult to put on.  I am going to trim down my nails Thursday (manicure day) to see if shorter nails will enable me to keep the lobster clasp open long enough to hook it on.  I had to drive to my daughter's house for her to put it on my wrist.  My husband's fingers are too chubby to manage the clasp.  (LOL)


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous! my fav color...


Yes, I know it is Cilifene.....mine too!


----------



## oreo713

Do you think I can wear it with 18k yellow gold jewelry?  Also....does black gold need to be "dipped" every so often?   I don't have any experience with black gold.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Izzy and Elaine.   I already have it in my possession.  The only problem being that it is a bit difficult to put on.  I am going to trim down my nails Thursday (manicure day) to see if shorter nails will enable me to keep the lobster clasp open long enough to hook it on.  I had to drive to my daughter's house for her to put it on my wrist.  My husband's fingers are too chubby to manage the clasp.  (LOL)


A jeweler might be able to change out the clasp for you to make it a larger "claw." My jeweler did this for me on one of my bracelets, because I was tired of always having to run to DH for help. (Not that he minded, but I hated to keep asking.) A shame to make your nails shorter, if you like them long!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Izzy and Elaine.   I already have it in my possession.  The only problem being that it is a bit difficult to put on.  I am going to trim down my nails Thursday (manicure day) to see if shorter nails will enable me to keep the lobster clasp open long enough to hook it on.  I had to drive to my daughter's house for her to put it on my wrist.  My husband's fingers are too chubby to manage the clasp.  (LOL)


I love it but if I couldn't put it on, I'd think long and hard about buying it.  I have a few items, necklaces and bracelets, that are hard for me to put on.  UGH!  Does anyone else struggle with this?  And I don't even have that long of fingernails.  And like your husband, my dear hubby is no good at jewelry clasps!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> A jeweler might be able to change out the clasp for you to make it a larger "claw." My jeweler did this for me on one of my bracelets, because I was tired of always having to run to DH for help. (Not that he minded, but I hated to keep asking.) A shame to make your nails shorter, if you like them long!


I didn't see your reply, Elaine!  This is a very good idea.  Maybe I should do the same.  There's one bracelet in particular that I love that I struggle with every single time.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> How beautiful, CDM! I can feel the warm sand between my toesies. Yes, you absolutely MUST post a model shot of your brand new scarf... can't wait to see it!


It's 21x80 inches. The silk has a beautiful texture to it. The bold floral pattern reminded me of Mexico and I thought it would be a pretty reminder of our trip.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3605791
> 
> It's 21x80 inches. The silk has a beautiful texture to it. The bold floral pattern reminded me of Mexico and I thought it would be a pretty reminder of our trip.


beautiful colors!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3605791
> 
> It's 21x80 inches. The silk has a beautiful texture to it. The bold floral pattern reminded me of Mexico and I thought it would be a pretty reminder of our trip.


It's fabulous! Is it embroidered? 
The colors are just magical; it looks like a sunset over the palm trees. This will be such a great memento of your trip.


----------



## bisbee

oreo...I love the bracelet!  Have you ever tried a Bracelet Buddy?  It might help...
https://www.amazon.com/Generic-AFA-...7128935&sr=8-2&keywords=bracelet+buddy+helper


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> It's fabulous! Is it embroidered?
> The colors are just magical; it looks like a sunset over the palm trees. This will be such a great memento of your trip.


No, it is printed on the silk. And thank you! It literally drew me in, right from our gate at the airport, ha ha!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> oreo...I love the bracelet!  Have you ever tried a Bracelet Buddy?  It might help...
> https://www.amazon.com/Generic-AFA-...7128935&sr=8-2&keywords=bracelet+buddy+helper


Thanks Bisbee....I may try it.  The problem is more that I can't keep the lobster claw clasp open long enough to get it to lock into the other side.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Bisbee....I may try it.  The problem is more that I can't keep the lobster claw clasp open long enough to get it to lock into the other side.


This gadget makes that easier...since you don't have to use your other hand to hold the loop side of the bracelet - the gadget does it for you - you bring the lobster claw right next to the loop before you open it.  It's really like having someone to help you!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> beautiful colors!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, Oreo!  I thought so, too!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> This gadget makes that easier...since you don't have to use your other hand to hold the loop side of the bracelet - the gadget does it for you - you bring the lobster claw right next to the loop before you open it.  It's really like having someone to help you!


That is ingenious, Bisbee!  Thanks for sharing!  I'm going to buy one right away.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3605791
> 
> It's 21x80 inches. The silk has a beautiful texture to it. The bold floral pattern reminded me of Mexico and I thought it would be a pretty reminder of our trip.


Beautiful...


----------



## oreo713

Here's a few pictures of the bracelet.  Excuse my poor picture taking skills and my 60-ish-plus veiny hand!  I was wonderng and need your opinions...the base metal is 18k white gold which was plated black.  Would I wear white gold with it?  or do I have to buy more blackened gold jewelry?  BTW....I was actually able to put the bracelet on all by myself!!!

I was able to load the pictures onto The Jewelry Box Purse Forum site.   I don't know why this site says that the pictures are too large (and I don't know how to make them smaller).  If you  want to see the pics that I took of the bracelet on my wrist, here is the link.., (you have to scroll sown to the bottom to see the pics I took) 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/opinion-needed-on-lorraine-schwartz-bracelet.960658/

Thank you ladies!  I need to decide one way or another by tomorrow.  I'm leaning on keeping it now.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Here's a few pictures of the bracelet.  Excuse my poor picture taking skills and my 60-ish-plus veiny hand!  I was wonderng and need your opinions...the base metal is 18k white gold which was plated black.  *Would I wear white gold with it?  or do I have to buy more blackened gold jewelry?*  BTW....I was actually able to put the bracelet on all by myself!!!
> 
> I was able to load the pictures onto The Jewelry Box Purse Forum site.   I don't know why this site says that the pictures are too large (and I don't know how to make them smaller).  If you  want to see the pics that I took of the bracelet on my wrist, here is the link.., (you have to scroll sown to the bottom to see the pics I took)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/opinion-needed-on-lorraine-schwartz-bracelet.960658/
> 
> Thank you ladies!  I need to decide one way or another by tomorrow.  I'm leaning on keeping it now.


Honestly, it is such a stunning piece that I don't think you need to wear it stacked with another bracelet. I think it has so much wonderfully detailed workmanship, it stands alone beautifully.
Unless you weren't asking about putting a second bracelet with it, but instead were asking if you could wear a YG ring on that hand. I'd say you definitely could, since the blackened gold of the bracelet "reads" as a neutral. So if you have a ring or any other jewelry that's WG, YG, or even RG, I think you'd be fine.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Honestly, it is such a stunning piece that I don't think you need to wear it stacked with another bracelet. I think it has so much wonderfully detailed workmanship, it stands alone beautifully.
> Unless you weren't asking about putting a second bracelet with it, but instead were asking if you could wear a YG ring on that hand. I'd say you definitely could, since the blackened gold of the bracelet "reads" as a neutral. So if you have a ring or any other jewelry that's WG, YG, or even RG, I think you'd be fine.


Thanks Elaine.  I'm pretty sure I am going to keep it.  I got a fantastic price on it and in retrospect, I piss away (excuse my language, but for lack of a better term...) more on stuff that I really don't like or wear.  As far as wearing other jewelry with it, even though blackened gold reads as neutral, the base gold is white, so even though I probably could get away with yellow gold ( I have tons of 18k yellow) I will probably wear it with the white gold.  As a matter of fact, now that I'm writing and thinking about this, I have an idea.  I can take one or two pieces of my white gold jewelry that needed rhodium plating anyway, and try having those blackened.  What do I have to lose except for a few $$$????  Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Elaine.  I'm pretty sure I am going to keep it.  I got a fantastic price on it and in retrospect, I piss away (excuse my language, but for lack of a better term...) more on stuff that I really don't like or wear.  As far as wearing other jewelry with it, even though blackened gold reads as neutral, the base gold is white, so even though I probably could get away with yellow gold ( I have tons of 18k yellow) I will probably wear it with the white gold.  As a matter of fact, now that I'm writing and thinking about this, I have an idea.  I can take one or two pieces of my white gold jewelry that needed rhodium plating anyway, and try having those blackened.  What do I have to lose except for a few $$$????  Hmmmmmmmmmmm


That sounds like an excellent idea, if your jeweler says it will work! Great thinking... and all you have to lose is $$$!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> That sounds like an excellent idea, if your jeweler says it will work! Great thinking... and all you have to lose is $$$!


lol...I said "a few $$$"   It really doesn't cost that much to rhodium plate a piece of jewelry


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> lol...I said "a few $$$"   It really doesn't cost that much to rhodium plate a piece of jewelry


Who knew???


----------



## oreo713

It's been awfully quiet around these parts lately.....agree?


----------



## can_do_mom

Yes! I have been pulling our personal financial information together for our accountant. I thought I was done but just remembered more information I need to gather. 

Have any of you read "All the Light We Cannot See"? I started it on our flight home from Mexico (no in-flight entertainment, what gives Delta?) and I'm about 3/4 done. What a great book! I'm hoping to finish tonight. 

Then I need to pack for the buying trip to Vegas for the fashion markets. I help my sister make selections for her business. Truly a "shop til you drop" experience, ha ha!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Yes! I have been pulling our personal financial information together for our accountant. I thought I was done but just remembered more information I need to gather.
> 
> Have any of you read "All the Light We Cannot See"? I started it on our flight home from Mexico (no in-flight entertainment, what gives Delta?) and I'm about 3/4 done. What a great book! I'm hoping to finish tonight.
> 
> Then I need to pack for the buying trip to Vegas for the fashion markets. I help my sister make selections for her business. Truly a "shop til you drop" experience, ha ha!


ok....since I missed out on your last trip, is there still room in your carry-on for me????


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> ok....since I missed out on your last trip, is there still room in your carry-on for me????


Well, it's obvious you have style, so you'd be perfect for the trip! Hop a flight and head west but be prepared for aching feet, ha ha! 
Hey, speaking of feet, how is your foot doing? I hope it's healing up and feeling better!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Well, it's obvious you have style, so you'd be perfect for the trip! Hop a flight and head west but be prepared for aching feet, ha ha!
> Hey, speaking of feet, how is your foot doing? I hope it's healing up and feeling better!


Thanks for asking......I still have to tape the toes together for a few more weeks, but the doctor said that it is just about healed.  I'm getting used to wearing UGGS....lol.  Too bad they're not the perfect look for every occasion...lol   When are you leaving for Vegas?  It sounds like an exciting work/vacation.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thanks for asking......I still have to tape the toes together for a few more weeks, but the doctor said that it is just about healed.  I'm getting used to wearing UGGS....lol.  Too bad they're not the perfect look for every occasion...lol   When are you leaving for Vegas?  It sounds like an exciting work/vacation.


UGGs are a winter staple for me.  Warm, (kinda) cute, what's not to love? Although I confess, wearing sandals last week was rather nice.  

We leave tomorrow night.  I hope it's a good, productive trip.  It used to be just my sister and I but this time we have two additional people traveling with us and there's some tension in the group.  I love my sister but we are polar opposites.  She's not much of a communicator and everyone comes to me with their issues.  I can typically crack a joke and somehow manage to keep everyone happy but I have a bad feeling this time around.  My husband would rather I didn't work with her but... she's my sister.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thanks for asking......I still have to tape the toes together for a few more weeks, but the doctor said that it is just about healed.  I'm getting used to wearing UGGS....lol.  Too bad they're not the perfect look for every occasion...lol   When are you leaving for Vegas?  It sounds like an exciting work/vacation.


And YAY to your foot healing!  That is fantastic!  You'll be back to yourself just in time for warmer weather!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all you lovely ladies!
> Opinion needed.  I am on the fence about this Lorraine Schwartz 2 B Happy 18k black gold with black diamonds bracelet.  What do you think?  I figured that I needed a little pic-me-up present for myself.  Be honest.  I got it at a great price, but I have another week to decide.  I already own the LS Evil Eye bracelet.  I love her designs even though I feel they are grossly overpriced.
> SORRY ABOUT THE DUPLICATE PICTURE.....I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DELETE IT
> 
> View attachment 3605609
> View attachment 3605609


I love Lorraine Schwartz jewelry and unique items...keep it!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3605791
> 
> It's 21x80 inches. The silk has a beautiful texture to it. The bold floral pattern reminded me of Mexico and I thought it would be a pretty reminder of our trip.


Perfect reminder!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> UGGs are a winter staple for me.  Warm, (kinda) cute, what's not to love? Although I confess, wearing sandals last week was rather nice.
> 
> We leave tomorrow night.  I hope it's a good, productive trip.  It used to be just my sister and I but this time we have two additional people traveling with us and there's some tension in the group.  I love my sister but we are polar opposites.  She's not much of a communicator and everyone comes to me with their issues.  I can typically crack a joke and somehow manage to keep everyone happy but I have a bad feeling this time around.  My husband would rather I didn't work with her but... she's my sister.


I usually wear my Uggs pretty much all winter and then go right into sandals.  It cuts down on my socks inventory.....lol

I hope you have at least "civil" time.  I'm sure once you're there, everything will be fine.  Don't anticipate a bad time.  Sometimes when you anticipate something, it turns out that way, so get those bad feelings out of your thoughts!!!  And.......enjoy!!!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> And YAY to your foot healing!  That is fantastic!  You'll be back to yourself just in time for warmer weather!


I don't want to be a "Debbie Downer: but with my husband's condition, I don't know if I'll ever get back to myself.   I am trying to be positive, but this is really a tough fight to win.  
Please,  I am not saying this for sympathy....it's just the way it is, and I am trying my best to deal with it all.  I joined the CHRONIC KIDNEY SUPPORT GROUP on Facebook, and even though the members are trying to be very supportive, it is extremely depressing reading about what everyone is going through.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I love Lorraine Schwartz jewelry and unique items...keep it!


I love her jewelry also..I own her evil eye bracelet (even though it didn't seem to keep the bad things that are happening in my life away)....did you see the 300+ carat diamond necklace that Beyonce had on at the Grammy's?  WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Izzy48

I put this comment and picture on the wrong sub forum and I am so embarrassed!! Wish I knew how to delete it. My DH is home sick today so I spent some time putting together a from scratch soup for him. Realized I hadn't heard from my BT's in some time so I checked and found them in the middle of my bed with every loose pillow they could find. I have no idea how they managed to get them on the bed but they did. They were sitting together as if saying to me what's the problem?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Perfect reminder!


+1


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Then I need to pack for the buying trip to Vegas for the fashion markets. I help my sister make selections for her business. Truly a "shop til you drop" experience, ha ha!



I bet that you will probably run into a few TPFers  in Vegas for the Fashion Week markets!  You should wear a TPF type badge with your member names so you can recognize each other!   Post pics and have a great time!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Yes! I have been pulling our personal financial information together for our accountant. I thought I was done but just remembered more information I need to gather.
> 
> *Have any of you read "All the Light We Cannot See"?* I started it on our flight home from Mexico (no in-flight entertainment, what gives Delta?) and I'm about 3/4 done. What a great book! I'm hoping to finish tonight.
> 
> Then I need to pack for the buying trip to Vegas for the fashion markets. I help my sister make selections for her business. Truly a "shop til you drop" experience, ha ha!


That book has been on my "really gotta read it" list forever! Now with you recommending it, I've really GOTTA read it!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thanks for asking......I still have to tape the toes together for a few more weeks, but the doctor said that it is just about healed.  I'm getting used to wearing UGGS....lol.  Too bad they're not the perfect look for every occasion...lol   When are you leaving for Vegas?  It sounds like an exciting work/vacation.


I'm so glad to hear that the doctor says your toes are healing properly, *oreo*. What an annoyance to have this happen at any time, but especially in the winter when you have to keep your feet wrapped up! Are you still in pain?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> UGGs are a winter staple for me.  Warm, (kinda) cute, what's not to love? Although I confess, wearing sandals last week was rather nice.
> 
> We leave tomorrow night.  I hope it's a good, productive trip.  It used to be just my sister and I but this time we have two additional people traveling with us and there's some tension in the group.  I love my sister but we are polar opposites.  She's not much of a communicator and everyone comes to me with their issues.  I can typically crack a joke and somehow manage to keep everyone happy but I have a bad feeling this time around.  My husband would rather I didn't work with her but... she's my sister.


Oh, ouch, that sounds very stressful *C_D_M*! Yes, I can definitely see you in the role of "peacemaker" / "defuser," and that takes a lot of energy! Will you be able to reward yourself at the end of each buying day with a nice chilled glass of white wine and maybe a fun appetizer, or are you back on that diet?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I put this comment and picture on the wrong sub forum and I am so embarrassed!! Wish I knew how to delete it. My DH is home sick today so I spent some time putting together a from scratch soup for him. Realized I hadn't heard from my BT's in some time so I checked and found them in the middle of my bed with every loose pillow they could find. I have no idea how they managed to get them on the bed but they did. They were sitting together as if saying to me what's the problem?


Oh, Izzy, that picture is priceless! Smart of you to reach for your camera and capture the moment.
I woke up to a freezing cold house... the power went out some time in the middle of the night, and it didn't come back on until 30 minutes ago, so I'm all bundled up and trying to thaw out. Soup sounds like a good idea; I may start some cooking!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I don't want to be a "Debbie Downer: but with my husband's condition, I don't know if I'll ever get back to myself.   I am trying to be positive, but this is really a tough fight to win.
> Please,  I am not saying this for sympathy....it's just the way it is, and I am trying my best to deal with it all.  I joined the CHRONIC KIDNEY SUPPORT GROUP on Facebook, and even though the members are trying to be very supportive,* it is extremely depressing reading about what everyone is going through*.


No, that isn't being Debbie Downer... really serious bad things are going on in your life, and you are definitely entitled to say so. It's good that you joined an online support group, but if it's only making you sad, is there possibly a "real life" support group anywhere in your area that is led by a trained facilitator? If not specifically for kidney, then perhaps something more general, like a caregiver support group at your local hospital? Having a facilitator-led group would, I think, make a big difference. Otherwise it's just one person after another telling their very powerful, very difficult stories, with no advice about how to better cope. 

I only mention this because for five years I volunteered as the assistant facilitator for a chronic pain support group at our local hospital; the people who came were dealing with all different kinds of chronic pain (back injuries, rheumatoid arthritis, neuropathy, etc.) but the facilitator (and me, to a certain extent) was able to channel the discussions to help people better cope with the problems they were facing. She couldn't make the pain go away, of course, but she did have many useful strategies to teach them, and I could see that meeting weekly in a group really made a difference for many of the patients.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I don't want to be a "Debbie Downer: but with my husband's condition, I don't know if I'll ever get back to myself.   I am trying to be positive, but this is really a tough fight to win.
> Please,  I am not saying this for sympathy....it's just the way it is, and I am trying my best to deal with it all.  I joined the CHRONIC KIDNEY SUPPORT GROUP on Facebook, and even though the members are trying to be very supportive, it is extremely depressing reading about what everyone is going through.


Oreo, you're hardly a debbie downer.  The reality is, your situation is tough.  Just remember that each person is unique and your husband's path may look nothing like the other members of the group.  Statistics and experiences of others can be useful, but statistically speaking, I shouldn't be here.  I hope and pray that your husband will receive a donor that is a perfect match and that he will heal.  Being a realist while staying optimistic is such a challenge.  Just know that we care and your sharing is welcome.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> I put this comment and picture on the wrong sub forum and I am so embarrassed!! Wish I knew how to delete it. My DH is home sick today so I spent some time putting together a from scratch soup for him. Realized I hadn't heard from my BT's in some time so I checked and found them in the middle of my bed with every loose pillow they could find. I have no idea how they managed to get them on the bed but they did. They were sitting together as if saying to me what's the problem?


Serious puppy cuteness overload going on here...  Not only are they adorable but obviously smart, too!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> That book has been on my "really gotta read it" list forever! Now with you recommending it, I've really GOTTA read it!


One of the best books I've read in a while.  Hurry up and read it so you can tell me what you think!  I confess, I shed a couple tears but I will say no more than that.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad to hear that the doctor says your toes are healing properly, *oreo*. What an annoyance to have this happen at any time, but especially in the winter when you have to keep your feet wrapped up! Are you still in pain?


Thanks Elaine.  No. I haven't really experienced much pain at all.  The last visit to the doctor, she was quite surprised I wasn't in pain considering how bad the two breaks were, and at how quick I was healing!  That was good news for a change!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Oh, ouch, that sounds very stressful *C_D_M*! Yes, I can definitely see you in the role of "peacemaker" / "defuser," and that takes a lot of energy! Will you be able to reward yourself at the end of each buying day with a nice chilled glass of white wine and maybe a fun appetizer, or are you back on that diet?





oreo713 said:


> I bet that you will probably run into a few TPFers  in Vegas for the Fashion Week markets!  You should wear a TPF type badge with your member names so you can recognize each other!   Post pics and have a great time!





oreo713 said:


> I usually wear my Uggs pretty much all winter and then go right into sandals.  It cuts down on my socks inventory.....lol
> 
> I hope you have at least "civil" time.  I'm sure once you're there, everything will be fine.  Don't anticipate a bad time.  Sometimes when you anticipate something, it turns out that way, so get those bad feelings out of your thoughts!!!  And.......enjoy!!!



I almost went back and edited that part out but now I'm glad I didn't.  You ladies are so wise.  You're absolutely right, Oreo.  It's like a self-fulfilling prophecy so I am choosing to have a good time.  No matter what happens.  And Elaine, the diet is "off" at the moment (until after we return) so I will do my best to make good choices out there but an evening cocktail or glass of wine is definitely something I'm looking forward to!  And even though it is somewhat grueling, (one booth, EVERY time, no kidding, I have to be the bad guy because people always take stuff off our rack as we're trying to make decisions and write our order.  Ack!) the fashion markets really are a lot of fun.  We have gotten to know certain vendors and we join them for dinner which is great.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I almost went back and edited that part out but now I'm glad I didn't.  You ladies are so wise.  You're absolutely right, Oreo.  It's like a self-fulfilling prophecy so I am choosing to have a good time.  No matter what happens.  And Elaine, the diet is "off" at the moment (until after we return) so I will do my best to make good choices out there but an evening cocktail or glass of wine is definitely something I'm looking forward to!  *And even though it is somewhat grueling, (one booth, EVERY time, no kidding, I have to be the bad guy because people always take stuff off our rack as we're trying to make decisions and write our order.*  Ack!) the fashion markets really are a lot of fun.  We have gotten to know certain vendors and we join them for dinner which is great.


So... wait... I'm confused. Are you going on a *buying* trip, or a *selling* trip? When you say "one booth" I'm not sure what you mean. 
I thought you guys were there looking for merchandise to buy for your sister's boutique?  Do I have it wrong?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> So... wait... I'm confused. Are you going on a *buying* trip, or a *selling* trip? When you say "one booth" I'm not sure what you mean.
> I thought you guys were there looking for merchandise to buy for your sister's boutique?  Do I have it wrong?



No, Elaine, you have it right.  The markets are set up in booths in enormous convention halls.  Some are very large and elaborate, others are small and simple with the merchandise just on rolling racks.  We go from booth to booth and place our orders.  The one I mentioned above is always packed with clothing and people.  We get our rolling rack and make our way around this entire (very large) booth and fill it up with possible (200?) items.  Then we go through it and weed out about half of what's on there.  That's when people come over and start grabbing things.  My sister, bless her, lets me handle the rack thieves.  Some are really cool, willing to wait, others are not as nice and it can be stressful.  Think Black Friday shopping at Walmart and you kind of have the idea.  Thankfully, this is the only booth where we run into this problem.  We have appointments with many of our vendors and that is definitely more relaxing.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> No, Elaine, you have it right.  The markets are set up in booths in enormous convention halls.  Some are very large and elaborate, others are small and simple with the merchandise just on rolling racks.  We go from booth to booth and place our orders.  The one I mentioned above is always packed with clothing and people.  We get our rolling rack and make our way around this entire (very large) booth and fill it up with possible (200?) items.  Then we go through it and weed out about half of what's on there.  That's when people come over and start grabbing things.  My sister, bless her, lets me handle the rack thieves.  Some are really cool, willing to wait, others are not as nice and it can be stressful.  Think Black Friday shopping at Walmart and you kind of have the idea.  Thankfully, this is the only booth where we run into this problem.  We have appointments with many of our vendors and that is definitely more relaxing.


I hope you have your elbows sharpened!!!   Looks like you could use a security guard.   I'm available if need be....lol


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I hope you have your elbows sharpened!!!   Looks like you could use a security guard.   *I'm available if need be*....lol


Sounds like Loehman's in the good old days, doesn't it, *oreo*? You could definitely do the security guard job!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> No, Elaine, you have it right.  The markets are set up in booths in enormous convention halls.  Some are very large and elaborate, others are small and simple with the merchandise just on rolling racks.  We go from booth to booth and place our orders.  The one I mentioned above is always packed with clothing and people.  We get our rolling rack and make our way around this entire (very large) booth and fill it up with possible (200?) items.  Then we go through it and weed out about half of what's on there.  That's when people come over and start grabbing things.  My sister, bless her, lets me handle the rack thieves.  Some are really cool, willing to wait, others are not as nice and it can be stressful.  Think Black Friday shopping at Walmart and you kind of have the idea.  Thankfully, this is the only booth where we run into this problem.  We have appointments with many of our vendors and that is definitely more relaxing.


Now I get it... thank you for the explanation! Good luck!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Sounds like Loehman's in the good old days, doesn't it, *oreo*? You could definitely do the security guard job!


That is so funny that you mention Loehmann's.  I was brought up in Brooklyn NY...the original home of Loehmann's.  My mom used to see Mrs. Loehmann herself hold court when she shopped.there as a young woman.  In the early 'to mid '60s,  I lived around the corner to Loehmann's and my mom and I used to shop there exclusively. We used to go there just about every day . Mrs. Loehmann used to go to the fashion houses and bring back one-of-a-kind pieces.   That's when the *"sharp elbows*" came in handy.  You literally had to grab for the clothes as soon as they were put on the rack  Those were the days when there were no dressing rooms and you had to try on clothes between the racks. Men (usually hasidic husbands) used to wait in the front of the store on velvet padded chairs provided by Loehmann's, with children in tow.   Women would eagerly wait for any discarded clothing that you didn't want to purchase.  Once  Loehmann's became more or less a chain store  opening stores all over the country, we got disenchanted, but still went once in a while to see what they had.  It was a time I was remember fondly and wish was still here.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> That is so funny that you mention Loehmann's.  I was brought up in Brooklyn NY...the original home of Loehmann's.  My mom used to see Mrs. Loehmann herself hold court when she shopped.there as a young woman.  In the early 'to mid '60s,  I lived around the corner to Loehmann's and my mom and I used to shop there exclusively. We used to go there just about every day . Mrs. Loehmann used to go to the fashion houses and bring back one-of-a-kind pieces.   That's when the *"sharp elbows*" came in handy.  You literally had to grab for the clothes as soon as they were put on the rack  Those were the days when there were no dressing rooms and you had to try on clothes between the racks. Men (usually hasidic husbands) used to wait in the front of the store on velvet padded chairs provided by Loehmann's, with children in tow.   Women would eagerly wait for any discarded clothing that you didn't want to purchase.  Once  Loehmann's became more or less a chain store  opening stores all over the country, we got disenchanted, but still went once in a while to see what they had.  It was a time I was remember fondly and wish was still here.


Was there a Loehmann's in the Bronx, too, oreo? I seem to remember shopping at one with my Mom when I was in high school, which would have been the mid-1960s. But we didn't try on clothes between the racks, there was a gigantic dressing room, but no walls between the mirrors for privacy. Just one big open room. There was a hook beside each mirror, and if you were lucky enough to snag a hook on which to hang your precious finds, then that mirror was YOURS and nobody else could use it. Of course, you still had to strip down to your underwear in front of all the other ladies in the dressing room in order to try on the clothes, but nobody was looking at you, they were all looking at their own outfits! At first I felt shy, but considering the terrific prices, I soon got over it! 

I also seem to remember that the Loehmann's we went to had a "back room" part of the store where you could find higher-end clothes. Is that right? Again, it was just one-of-a-kind pieces, so if you were lucky they had something nice in your size... otherwise, you were out of luck. In those days I wore either a size 3 or 5, which was considered a sample size, so I often found nice things. 

Mom & I also used to go to little out-of-the-way places down in the Lower East Side when I got older (this would have been the mid-1970s, when I was in grad school, had no $$$ for clothes, but still wanted to look nice). GREAT bargains to be had if you knew where to look... and Mom did!  They sold designer "seconds" but they weren't like the outlet malls today, which sell clothes specifically made for outlet malls. These stores had actual high-end clothes from the good designers of the day, with maybe one tiny thing wrong which had failed their quality assurance test (an ever-so-slightly wiggly seam, or a pulled thread in a place that didn't show). Certainly nothing that would keep a starving graduate student from buying a high-end sweater or skirt for $20!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I don't want to be a "Debbie Downer: but with my husband's condition, I don't know if I'll ever get back to myself.   I am trying to be positive, but this is really a tough fight to win.
> Please,  I am not saying this for sympathy....it's just the way it is, and I am trying my best to deal with it all.  I joined the CHRONIC KIDNEY SUPPORT GROUP on Facebook, and even though the members are trying to be very supportive, it is extremely depressing reading about what everyone is going through.


You have so much on your plate...I don't know how you do it. 
The waiting would kill me...the old adage "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" definitely applies to you, dearheart!
I went to a couple of support groups when DS was diagnosed with Asperger's/autism. When I heard what other parents went through I
thanked my lucky stars and stopped going. Yes...depressing!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I put this comment and picture on the wrong sub forum and I am so embarrassed!! Wish I knew how to delete it. My DH is home sick today so I spent some time putting together a from scratch soup for him. Realized I hadn't heard from my BT's in some time so I checked and found them in the middle of my bed with every loose pillow they could find. I have no idea how they managed to get them on the bed but they did. They were sitting together as if saying to me what's the problem?


OMG...Boston Terrier cuteness! Love it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> That is so funny that you mention Loehmann's.  I was brought up in Brooklyn NY...the original home of Loehmann's.  My mom used to see Mrs. Loehmann herself hold court when she shopped.there as a young woman.  In the early 'to mid '60s,  I lived around the corner to Loehmann's and my mom and I used to shop there exclusively. We used to go there just about every day . Mrs. Loehmann used to go to the fashion houses and bring back one-of-a-kind pieces.   That's when the *"sharp elbows*" came in handy.  You literally had to grab for the clothes as soon as they were put on the rack  Those were the days when there were no dressing rooms and you had to try on clothes between the racks. Men (usually hasidic husbands) used to wait in the front of the store on velvet padded chairs provided by Loehmann's, with children in tow.   Women would eagerly wait for any discarded clothing that you didn't want to purchase.  Once  Loehmann's became more or less a chain store  opening stores all over the country, we got disenchanted, but still went once in a while to see what they had.  It was a time I was remember fondly and wish was still here.


I loved Loehmann's...can't believe they went out of business! Funny story about Mrs. Loehmann...........
We had Filene's Basement (went out of business, too). What a wild ride. They had a bridal grown sale every May...a person could killed going up against those Bridezillas. The local news would show the footage...hair pulling, kicking, biting and punching. What a hoot!
Great deals...2K bridal gowns for $199.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Was there a Loehmann's in the Bronx, too, oreo? I seem to remember shopping at one with my Mom when I was in high school, which would have been the mid-1960s. But we didn't try on clothes between the racks, there was a gigantic dressing room, but no walls between the mirrors for privacy. Just one big open room. There was a hook beside each mirror, and if you were lucky enough to snag a hook on which to hang your precious finds, then that mirror was YOURS and nobody else could use it. Of course, you still had to strip down to your underwear in front of all the other ladies in the dressing room in order to try on the clothes, but nobody was looking at you, they were all looking at their own outfits! At first I felt shy, but considering the terrific prices, I soon got over it!
> 
> I also seem to remember that the Loehmann's we went to had a "back room" part of the store where you could find higher-end clothes. Is that right? Again, it was just one-of-a-kind pieces, so if you were lucky they had something nice in your size... otherwise, you were out of luck. In those days I wore either a size 3 or 5, which was considered a sample size, so I often found nice things.
> 
> Mom & I also used to go to little out-of-the-way places down in the Lower East Side when I got older (this would have been the mid-1970s, when I was in grad school, had no $$$ for clothes, but still wanted to look nice). GREAT bargains to be had if you knew where to look... and Mom did!  They sold designer "seconds" but they weren't like the outlet malls today, which sell clothes specifically made for outlet malls. These stores had actual high-end clothes from the good designers of the day, with maybe one tiny thing wrong which had failed their quality assurance test (an ever-so-slightly wiggly seam, or a pulled thread in a place that didn't show). Certainly nothing that would keep a starving graduate student from buying a high-end sweater or skirt for $20!


The good old days.....yes, there definitely was a big Loehmanns in the Bronx too.  Been there quite a few times also.  The "Back Room" was a wonderland of designer goods.  One of a kind,yes you are 100% correct.  Boy, does this bring back wonderful memories of great times spent with my mom.  
My dad' brokerage firm was on Delancey St and he had a lot of clients that owned stores on the Lower East Side.  On Sunday morning we would go to see his clients and go shopping in their stores.  We would always come home with tons of clothing and toys and school supplies. I would love watching the men standing outside the stores beckoning for you to come in and look at their items. It was a different world back then.  Now the Lower East Side has become so "Millenial" and uber-expensive  After shopping we would go to Katz's Deli for a corned beef sandwich or to Ratner's for a bagel lox and cream cheese.  Thinking about the old times ,makes wish time stood still.  It was a simpler life back then.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I loved Loehmann's...can't believe they went out of business! Funny story about Mrs. Loehmann...........
> We had Filene's Basement (went out of business, too). What a wild ride. They had a bridal grown sale every May...a person could killed going up against those Bridezillas. The local news would show the footage...hair pulling, kicking, biting and punching. What a hoot!
> Great deals...2K bridal gowns for $199.


I was so sad when Filene's went out of business also.  I bought so many things there.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> The good old days.....yes, there definitely was a big Loehmanns in the Bronx too.  Been there quite a few times also.  The "Back Room" was a wonderland of designer goods.  One of a kind,yes you are 100% correct.  Boy, does this bring back wonderful memories of great times spent with my mom.
> My dad' brokerage firm was on Delancey St and he had a lot of clients that owned stores on the Lower East Side.  On Sunday morning we would go to see his clients and go shopping in their stores.  We would always come home with tons of clothing and toys and school supplies. I would love watching the men standing outside the stores beckoning for you to come in and look at their items. It was a different world back then.  Now the Lower East Side has become so "Millenial" and uber-expensive  After shopping we would go to Katz's Deli for a corned beef sandwich or to Ratner's for a bagel lox and cream cheese.  Thinking about the old times ,makes wish time stood still.  It was a simpler life back then.


My second home was on Orchard St...the deals!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> My second home was on Orchard St...the deals!


Orchard St...of course,  You would never recognize the place now!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Orchard St...of course,  You would never recognize the place now!!!


Boo! Loved that place and all the bartering! I lived at Stuyvesant Town for years...not that far.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Boo! Loved that place and all the bartering! I lived at Stuyvesant Town for years...not that far.


I knew someone that lived there also. She was an advertising publicist at the company I worked for in the '70s.    I had to go there often to work at her home....Barbara Brass, lovely, and very talented woman.


----------



## can_do_mom

I love reading all of your reminiscings!  Sometimes I feel as though I was born in the wrong era.  I grew up in the 70's, came of age in the 80's.  Was there ever a decade of uglier clothing than the 80's?  NO, there was not.


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> I don't want to be a "Debbie Downer: but with my husband's condition, I don't know if I'll ever get back to myself.   I am trying to be positive, but this is really a tough fight to win.
> Please,  I am not saying this for sympathy....it's just the way it is, and I am trying my best to deal with it all.  I joined the CHRONIC KIDNEY SUPPORT GROUP on Facebook, and even though the members are trying to be very supportive, it is extremely depressing reading about what everyone is going through.



I don't think you are being a debbie  downer. What your husband, you and your family are going through is very tough. I don't think anyone can really understand the emotions involved unless you have been through a similar situation and then you can only understand your own feelings.  Sometimes even that becomes hard because trying to take in all the medical information is overwhelming.  Forums like the support group can always help but remember to take your primary medical advice from a medical professional. I think families can relate their own stories but we can't always apply them to our medical history.  If there is anything I can do, please let me know. Have they told you and your husband where he stands on the transplant list? 

So glad you are getting good results from your surgery.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Izzy, that picture is priceless! Smart of you to reach for your camera and capture the moment.
> I woke up to a freezing cold house... the power went out some time in the middle of the night, and it didn't come back on until 30 minutes ago, so I'm all bundled up and trying to thaw out. Soup sounds like a good idea; I may start some cooking!



You are in California cold and i am in Tennessee with hot weather! It is going to get into the 70's this weekend. I want winter! The soup was good, it was his favorite all vegetable which takes over an hour to chop all the fresh vegetables to go into it. He changed his mind and passed on eating it so thankfully my son dropped by and helped himself plus took home some for tomorrow. So happy your power is back on!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That book has been on my "really gotta read it" list forever! Now with you recommending it, I've really GOTTA read it!



I haven't read it yet because a couple of my reading friends shed tears over it and I am not in the mood for sadness but I will read it later!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> I love reading all of your reminiscings!  Sometimes I feel as though I was born in the wrong era.  I grew up in the 70's, came of age in the 80's.  Was there ever a decade of uglier clothing than the 80's?  NO, there was not.



I look at some of the clothes from the 80's and I still can't believe I had to wear some of those styles because there wasn't anything else available.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> I haven't read it yet because a couple of my reading friends shed tears over it and I am not in the mood for sadness but I will read it later!


Oops, I changed my mind and ordered it from Amazon. I chose to order a hardcover where I can loan it to my brother. I read one of this author's other books and his writing style is excellent.


----------



## bisbee

Back to Loehmanns for a second...I was born in NYC...lived in the Bronx until we moved to Baltimore when I was 7.   Family was still in NY, so we went back often.  I remember going to Loehmanns with my mother...we also would go to the Lower East Side.  I cleaned up at the Liz Claiborne outlet, and I remember my mother buying Italian double knit suits - they were stacked high on shelves and the salesmen climbed up on ladders to get your size.  We ate at Ratners...this went on into my 20s when we used to do bus trips to NY, but we stayed a few days with my aunt in Jackson Heights and then took the train home.   It was so much fun!  They are all gone now...I only have 1 cousin my age that I'm close with, but then I had a very small family.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> I don't think you are being a debbie  downer. What your husband, you and your family are going through is very tough. I don't think anyone can really understand the emotions involved unless you have been through a similar situation and then you can only understand your own feelings.  Sometimes even that becomes hard because trying to take in all the medical information is overwhelming.  Forums like the support group can always help but remember to take your primary medical advice from a medical professional. I think families can relate their own stories but we can't always apply them to our medical history.  If there is anything I can do, please let me know. Have they told you and your husband where he stands on the transplant list?
> 
> So glad you are getting good results from your surgery.


I made a mistake with the multi-quoting.

 I want to thank all of you for your kind words, thoughts, and wishes.  I am sorry to have brought my troubles to this thread.  It was not my intention to cry my heart out, I just needed to vent.  Thank you for letting me do so.  This thread keeps my mind occupied on happier things, its a great diversion from my daily routine.  I love all of you dearly.  Enough said.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I knew someone that lived there also. She was an advertising publicist at the company I worked for in the '70s.    I had to go there often to work at her home....Barbara Brass, lovely, and very talented woman.


I'm still on the lease...40 plus years! Best deal in Manhattan................


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I'm still on the lease...40 plus years! Best deal in Manhattan................


wow....someone living there?  or is it empty?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> wow....someone living there?  or is it empty?


My old roommate who's an attorney. Some of my furniture is still there. I can stay anytime I want which is nice...it's a 2 bedroom!
Rent control...I won't even tell you what she pays, she has underground parking, too.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I love reading all of your reminiscings!  Sometimes I feel as though I was born in the wrong era.  I grew up in the 70's, came of age in the 80's.  Was there ever a decade of uglier clothing than the 80's?  NO, there was not.


Agreed!    (although I have to admit I did like shoulder pads, made my hip look slimmer....lol)

SAFE TRAVELS AND ENJOY!!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Agreed!    (although I have to admit I did like shoulder pads, made my hip look slimmer....lol)
> 
> SAFE TRAVELS AND ENJOY!!


Ah, the linebacker shoulder pads.  I had the foam ones that I could put on my shoulders so I could add MORE shoulder padding to any outfit.  HAHAHAHA!!!  Teasing my hair, wearing my shoulder pads and trying to look like the women on Dynasty... 

Thank you! All my stuff is out, just need to throw it in the suitcase.  I'll try and take a few pics out there.  Some of the booths are really well done!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Ah, the linebacker shoulder pads.  I had the foam ones that I could put on my shoulders so I could add MORE shoulder padding to any outfit.  HAHAHAHA!!!  Teasing my hair, wearing my shoulder pads and trying to look like the women on Dynasty...
> 
> Thank you! All my stuff is out, just need to throw it in the suitcase.  I'll try and take a few pics out there.  Some of the booths are really well done!


psssssst.....I still saved some of the removeable ones (the ones with velcro.....just in case  lol


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> *Ah, the linebacker shoulder pads*.  I had the foam ones that I could put on my shoulders so I could add MORE shoulder padding to any outfit.  HAHAHAHA!!!  Teasing my hair, wearing my shoulder pads and trying to look like the women on Dynasty...
> 
> Thank you! All my stuff is out, just need to throw it in the suitcase.  I'll try and take a few pics out there.  Some of the booths are really well done!


Oh, yikes... I had forgotten about those &%$##@ shoulder pads! I have wide shoulders anyway, and I'm short-waisted. At barely five feet tall, can you *imagine* how silly I looked with my shoulders out to THERE???  That was when I got into wearing H scarves, so that at least I'd have something hanging down vertically in front, to compensate for the width across the shoulders.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yikes... I had forgotten about those &%$##@ shoulder pads! I have wide shoulders anyway, and I'm short-waisted. At barely five feet tall, can you *imagine* how silly I looked with my shoulders out to THERE???  That was when I got into wearing H scarves, so that at least I'd have something hanging down vertically in front, to compensate for the width across the shoulders.


I am (well, at least was) 5 '7.5"  so the shoulder pads, as long as they weren't too large, was a good look for me (at least back then..lol).  Of course, you had to add a additional 5 or 6 inches with the platform shoes!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I am (well, at least was) 5 '7.5"  so the shoulder pads, as long as they weren't too large, was a good look for me (at least back then..lol).  Of course, you had to add a additional 5 or 6 inches with the platform shoes!


Were platform shoes in still around the 1980s? I thought they were more of a 1970s look? I was in the business world in the 1980s, so I was all about Ferragamo pumps with 3" heels. And I swear, they were comfortable! I could run down the street in them!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Agreed!    (although I have to admit I did like shoulder pads, made my hip look slimmer....lol)
> 
> SAFE TRAVELS AND ENJOY!!





oreo713 said:


> I am (well, at least was) 5 '7.5"  so the shoulder pads, as long as they weren't too large, was a good look for me (at least back then..lol).  Of course, you had to add a additional 5 or 6 inches with the platform shoes!



Being tall  and slim with long hair in those days I liked the shoulder pads as well.  However, don't think it would work now!!!  Still tall and no longer slim, gives me the  to think about it!  I must admit I saved some as well but threw them out last year.


----------



## oreo713

Perhaps not in regards to the platform shoes.   I'm probably having a senior moment


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Being tall  and slim with long hair in those days I liked the shoulder pads as well.  However, don't think it would work now!!!  Still tall and no longer slim, gives me the  to think about it!  I must admit I saved some as well but threw them out last year.



Ditto about tall and not so slim anymore.   But I still have a few pairs packed away somewhere.  I'm a compulsive hoarder.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Ditto about tall and not so slim anymore.   *But I still have a few pairs packed away somewhere.*  I'm a compulsive hoarder.


You never know, *oreo*... the syle might come back! As they say: everything old is new again! And unlike miniskirts (which have come back several times, but are only for the very young), shoulder pads would work for (ahem) us more "experienced" gals. Or rather, they'd work for you and Izzy and skyqueen, because you're all tall. They'd still look pretty silly on me, since I haven't gotten any more height since the 1980s! 
Speaking of the Lower East Side and food, do you remember Yona Schimmel for knishes? It's still there, on Houston Street (pronounced "HOUSE-ton" of course!) And Katz's Deli, with their sign that dated all the way back to WWII: "Send a salami to your boy in the army"? (That one only rhymes if you say it with a New York accent, LOL!)


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> You never know, *oreo*... the syle might come back! As they say: everything old is new again! And unlike miniskirts (which have come back several times, but are only for the very young), shoulder pads would work for (ahem) us more "experienced" gals. Or rather, they'd work for you and Izzy and skyqueen, because you're all tall. They'd still look pretty silly on me, since I haven't gotten any more height since the 1980s!
> Speaking of the Lower East Side and food, do you remember Yona Schimmel for knishes? It's still there, on Houston Street (pronounced "HOUSE-ton" of course!) And Katz's Deli, with their sign that dated all the way back to WWII: "Send a salami to your boy in the army"? (That one only rhymes if you say it with a New York accent, LOL!)


The only thing that would possibly cause me to wear shoulder pads again is the fact that it was the only time that I didn't feel the shoulder strap of my overstuffed shoulderbag dig into my shoulder!!!
Th express bus driver that drove me to and from work every day to midtown back in the 70's, used to make a pit-stop at Yona's at least once a week so passengers had a delicious snack on the way home!  Went to Katz's recently, and it's still exactly the same (just more expensive).  And ....I have not lost my Noo Yawk accent!  I don't know if that's a good thing or not.  Wait a minute....what accent?  I don't have an accent!!!  You have the accent!!  Fuggedabouddit!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> The only thing that would possibly cause me to wear shoulder pads again is the fact that it was the only time that I didn't feel the shoulder strap of my overstuffed shoulderbag dig into my shoulder!!!
> Th express bus driver that drove me to and from work every day to midtown back in the 70's, used to make a pit-stop at Yona's at least once a week so passengers had a delicious snack on the way home!  Went to Katz's recently, and it's still exactly the same (just more expensive).  *And ....I have not lost my Noo Yawk accent!  I don't know if that's a good thing or not.  Wait a minute....what accent?  I don't have an accent!!!  You have the accent!!  Fuggedabouddit!!![*/QUOTE]


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I love reading all of your reminiscings!  Sometimes I feel as though I was born in the wrong era.  I grew up in the 70's, came of age in the 80's.  *Was there ever a decade of uglier clothing than the 80's?  NO, there was not.*


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> *Ah, the linebacker shoulder pads*.  I had the foam ones that I could put on my shoulders so I could add MORE shoulder padding to any outfit.  HAHAHAHA!!!  Teasing my hair, wearing my shoulder pads and trying to look like the women on Dynasty...
> Thank you! All my stuff is out, just need to throw it in the suitcase.  I'll try and take a few pics out there.  Some of the booths are really well done!






oreo713 said:


> *The only thing that would possibly cause me to wear shoulder pads again is the fact that it was the only time that I didn't feel the shoulder strap of my overstuffed shoulderbag dig into my shoulder!!!*
> Th express bus driver that drove me to and from work every day to midtown back in the 70's, used to make a pit-stop at Yona's at least once a week so passengers had a delicious snack on the way home!  Went to Katz's recently, and it's still exactly the same (just more expensive).  And ....I have not lost my Noo Yawk accent!  I don't know if that's a good thing or not.  Wait a minute....what accent?  I don't have an accent!!!  You have the accent!!  Fuggedabouddit!!!



Haha. Small shoulder pads in a blazer or a Chanel jacket style is nice though....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Haha. Small shoulder pads in a blazer or a Chanel jacket style is nice though....


agreed


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Couldn't agree more!


You mean that you didn't like the spandex/lycra sausage casing neon leggings?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> You mean that you didn't like the spandex/lycra sausage casing neon leggings?


Neon leggings? I must have missed these! Were they in fashion in the 1980s????? I guess I was in business suits all through the 80s, really didn't wear casual clothes, so these passed me by. In retrospect, I can't say that I'm sorry!


----------



## oreo713

Google 80s fashion images


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Google 80s fashion images


Ya mean like this?   
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/44/29/cb/4429cbafb510726e02f6701861fce566.jpg


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Ya mean like this?
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/44/29/cb/4429cbafb510726e02f6701861fce566.jpg


rofl......yes....don't you love the hair and the leg warmers?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> rofl......yes....don't you love the hair and the leg warmers?


 What were we THINKING????


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ya mean like this?
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/44/29/cb/4429cbafb510726e02f6701861fce566.jpg





oreo713 said:


> rofl......yes....don't you love the hair and the leg warmers?





ElainePG said:


> What were we THINKING????



LOL, Yes Elaine, What where we thinking......  As i remember it, I was dressed in jeans throughout the 70's 80's and the 90's ....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> LOL, Yes Elaine, What where we thinking......  As i remember it, I was dressed in jeans throughout the 70's 80's and the 90's ....


and for me the same....plus the 2000's , '10's and still going strong!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> and for me the same....plus the 2000's , '10's and still going strong!!!


But thank god they are with stretch now


----------



## Cilifene

Found this old silver brooch today I really forgot I had it. It has been my grandmothers, so it's old. 
Must wear it soon.


----------



## Cilifene

⛓


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> ⛓
> 
> View attachment 3613360


Very pretty...would look beautiful on a black sweater!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> ⛓
> 
> View attachment 3613360


It's very pretty, cilifene! I agree with *oreo*... it would look terrific against black. Could you wear it on the lapel of a black jacket?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Very pretty...would look beautiful on a black sweater!


Thanks, I think so too will try that 



ElainePG said:


> It's very pretty, cilifene! I agree with *oreo*... it would look terrific against black. Could you wear it on the lapel of a black jacket?


Thank you, yeah I could do that too  will try it on different ways in the weekend.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks, I think so too will try that
> 
> 
> Thank you, yeah I could do that too  will try it on different ways in the weekend.


It will look great with your Hermes bracelet and LV.bag  I bet it would even look great with your Superstars!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> ⛓
> 
> View attachment 3613360


Love the brooch! Everything goes together beautifully!


----------



## skyqueen

So I treated myself (along with a water purification system for the whole house, a new Kohler generator and a gorgeous custom sectional) to a Cartier Roadster/diamond bezel watch. Since Cartier discontinued the Roadster my jeweler found one for me. He has been looking for a while! I hope to God I can tell the time
This one came up, I originally wanted a plain SS Roadster...but who can resist diamonds?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So I treated myself (along with a water purification system for the whole house, a new Kohler generator and a gorgeous custom sectional) to a Cartier Roadster/diamond bezel watch. Since Cartier discontinued the Roadster my jeweler found one for me. He has been looking for a while! I hope to God I can tell the time
> This one came up, I originally wanted a plain SS Roadster...but who can resist diamonds?
> View attachment 3613760


Wow! Congrats dear! it is absolutely stunning I love it!..


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> So I treated myself (along with a water purification system for the whole house, a new Kohler generator and a gorgeous custom sectional) to a Cartier Roadster/diamond bezel watch. Since Cartier discontinued the Roadster my jeweler found one for me. He has been looking for a while! I hope to God I can tell the time
> This one came up, I originally wanted a plain SS Roadster...but who can resist diamonds?
> View attachment 3613760


omg!   I love it!   The Roadster was always one of my favorite Cartier watches, unfortunately out of my reach.   Congratulations on such a stunning watch!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> ⛓
> 
> View attachment 3613360


Cilifene, I love the brooch and the fact that it was your grandmother's makes it so special!  Show us a mod shot when you wear it!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> So I treated myself (along with a water purification system for the whole house, a new Kohler generator and a gorgeous custom sectional) to a Cartier Roadster/diamond bezel watch. Since Cartier discontinued the Roadster my jeweler found one for me. He has been looking for a while! I hope to God I can tell the time
> This one came up, I originally wanted a plain SS Roadster...but who can resist diamonds?
> View attachment 3613760


Skyqueen, that watch is gorgeous!  Love it!


----------



## can_do_mom

I'm back from Vegas!  Here's a pic of my daughter and I as we head out for another day of shopping.  We had four very full days of shopping and I think we found some nice things for my sister's store.  The trick is to remember you are not shopping for yourself but for the customer.  Hopefully we made picks our customers will love!  The markets were less busy than they have been in the past.  Not as crowded.  As a buyer, it made my life easier, as a consumer, I am concerned.  The face of retail is changing, that is for sure.


----------



## can_do_mom

Rolled in at 3:00am last night.  My unpacking, laundry and mail awaits.  And guess what?  Later today we head north to the cabin for a big ski race that our daughters compete in this weekend.  I am ready for some down time!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3614387
> 
> I'm back from Vegas!  Here's a pic of my daughter and I as we head out for another day of shopping.  We had four very full days of shopping and I think we found some nice things for my sister's store.  The trick is to remember you are not shopping for yourself but for the customer.  Hopefully we made picks our customers will love!  The markets were less busy than they have been in the past.  Not as crowded.  As a buyer, it made my life easier, as a consumer, I am concerned.  The face of retail is changing, that is for sure.


You girls are smokin' HOT!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So I treated myself (along with a water purification system for the whole house, a new Kohler generator and a gorgeous custom sectional) to a Cartier Roadster/diamond bezel watch. Since Cartier discontinued the Roadster my jeweler found one for me. He has been looking for a while! I hope to God I can tell the time
> This one came up, I originally wanted a plain SS Roadster...but who can resist diamonds?
> View attachment 3613760


Oh, my... this is just stunning, *skyqueen*! Such a classic. The shape is wonderful. I'm sure you'll have no trouble seeing the time; the numbers are nice & large. Wear it in the very best of health, dear!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3614387
> 
> I'm back from Vegas!  Here's a pic of my daughter and I as we head out for another day of shopping.  We had four very full days of shopping and I think we found some nice things for my sister's store.  The trick is to remember you are not shopping for yourself but for the customer.  Hopefully we made picks our customers will love!  The markets were less busy than they have been in the past.  Not as crowded.  As a buyer, it made my life easier, as a consumer, I am concerned.  The face of retail is changing, that is for sure.


What a couple of hot babes! You both look great, and I hope (since you're both smiling!) that the trip went better than you anticipated. Four days of shopping sounds both exhausting and fun! I'm sure you bought great things for your sister's store.
I assume there were fewer people at the event because e-commerce is cutting into retail brick-and-mortar shopping? Must be scary for anyone who is trying to make it in retail these days.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3614387
> 
> I'm back from Vegas!  Here's a pic of my daughter and I as we head out for another day of shopping.  We had four very full days of shopping and I think we found some nice things for my sister's store.  The trick is to remember you are not shopping for yourself but for the customer.  Hopefully we made picks our customers will love!  The markets were less busy than they have been in the past.  Not as crowded.  As a buyer, it made my life easier, as a consumer, I am concerned.  The face of retail is changing, that is for sure.


First of all....you look like sisters, not mother and daughter.  Looks like you two had a lot of fun!  The problem I see is with "The trick is to remember you are not shopping for yourself but for the customer."  I don't think I would be able to handle that!   Why wouldn't every customer want what I pick out for myself???  I would have a difficult time selling something I wouldn't want to wear and/or buy.  Oh well....I guess I will have to remain a customer.  lol    If you don't mind my asking,  where did you stay in Vegas?  I have never been there but hope that one of these days, I will get there.  Glad that you're back!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my... this is just stunning, *skyqueen*! Such a classic. The shape is wonderful. I'm sure you'll have no trouble seeing the time; the numbers are nice & large. Wear it in the very best of health, dear!


I love watches with numbers that I can see. And second hands. Why I love second hands I do not know. And that watch is stunning!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> You girls are smokin' HOT!


Aw, thanks! My daughter loves her fashion and always drew comments wherever we went.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> What a couple of hot babes! You both look great, and I hope (since you're both smiling!) that the trip went better than you anticipated. Four days of shopping sounds both exhausting and fun! I'm sure you bought great things for your sister's store.
> I assume there were fewer people at the event because e-commerce is cutting into retail brick-and-mortar shopping? Must be scary for anyone who is trying to make it in retail these days.


The trip was definitely a success. The markets are exhausting. We put in long days. I have met reps that I am now friends with who wanted me to go out with them but because of the time difference (-2 hours) I can't stay up late out there!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> First of all....you look like sisters, not mother and daughter.  Looks like you two had a lot of fun!  The problem I see is with "The trick is to remember you are not shopping for yourself but for the customer."  I don't think I would be able to handle that!   Why wouldn't every customer want what I pick out for myself???  I would have a difficult time selling something I wouldn't want to wear and/or buy.  Oh well....I guess I will have to remain a customer.  lol    If you don't mind my asking,  where did you stay in Vegas?  I have never been there but hope that one of these days, I will get there.  Glad that you're back!


You are so sweet Oreo! People have told us that but I think they're just being kind, ha ha! And you're right, it IS hard to shop with someone else in mind. The first two days is our bargain shopping. To be perfectly honest, that part of the trip is painful. Lots of digging for needles in the haystack. I can't say I like it. And then there's the negotiations. I'm good at that so I usually get to handle it. The second two days are much more fun. Nicer lines, looking at different designers. We picked up a few new ones. Hopefully they pan out. 

This time we stayed at Treasure Island; we've stayed there frequently. We arrived late and our room was gone. They put us up (there were four of us) in a penthouse suite. Sounds great, right? But we all know what that means... King bed and sofa sleeper. I confess I did not handle it gracefully at the moment but in the end it all worked out. We ended up staying in that room all four nights because it came with two bathrooms. All I can say is that my sister and I have different travel styles and we both have to compromise. TI isn't fancy (no decent dining there) but the location is convenient for us. I've been at the Venetian, which is very nice and the Bellagio, my favorite. We've also stayed at Excalibur, not a fan and the Gold Coast, which is clean and cheap. There's a million hotel rooms in that town so I'm sure you could find a room/hotel that suits you. I don't gamble, but you don't have to be a gambler to have fun there. The shopping, food and shows are great!


----------



## can_do_mom

I stitched together a quick pic of the shows. If you're all bored hearing about the market, I apologize. It's actually fascinating and the size of the many shows is immense. They have an entire hall for shoes. Bigger than a football field. Maybe two even! Every footwear brand you've ever heard of is in there. Then another giant hall for Juniors. Another hall for Missy. Yet another for designer and men's. There's also accessories. Then there are add on shows that are not a part of MAGIC that are valuable to attend. Even with four long days to shop, we barely scratched the surface. And it all happens twice a year, in February and August. Other cities have markets, but none the size and scope of Vegas.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3603930
> 
> We arrived home from Mexico tonight. It seems like it was a dream! What a lovely little getaway we had but tomorrow it is back to reality. I have much to do around here.
> 
> I did the craziest thing at the airport in Cancun. I saw a beautiful silk scarf on display right across from our gate right before we began boarding and without really thinking about it, I went over and bought it! DH thought I was crazy! Maybe I was. I will post a pic later but it just said "Mexico" to me.
> 
> The photo is the view up the coastline in front of our resort, the Grand Velas Spa and Resort. I can give a wholehearted recommendation if anyone is looking for a beautiful resort on the Mexican Riviera. This place is amazing. So grateful we had an opportunity to stay there.


Wow what a gorgeous photo and lovely place to vacation at especially during the winter months. It is a nice reprieve to get away from the cold and snow.


----------



## djfmn

oreo713 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all you lovely ladies!
> Opinion needed.  I am on the fence about this Lorraine Schwartz 2 B Happy 18k black gold with black diamonds bracelet.  What do you think?  I figured that I needed a little pic-me-up present for myself.  Be honest.  I got it at a great price, but I have another week to decide.  I already own the LS Evil Eye bracelet.  I love her designs even though I feel they are grossly overpriced.
> SORRY ABOUT THE DUPLICATE PICTURE.....I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DELETE IT
> 
> View attachment 3605609
> View attachment 3605609


I am a little behind on tpf posts but I think it is lovely.


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> Okay oreo, here is the damage you made me do  ..new Adidas Superstar with pink stripes - LOVE them!
> 
> View attachment 3598961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598962


Wow Cilifene those are gorgeous. I love the pink stripes and I love the Adidas brand. Really chic.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3605791
> 
> It's 21x80 inches. The silk has a beautiful texture to it. The bold floral pattern reminded me of Mexico and I thought it would be a pretty reminder of our trip.


CDM I love the scarf what a great reminder of Mexico. I love color and bold patterns.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> I love reading all of your reminiscings!  Sometimes I feel as though I was born in the wrong era.  I grew up in the 70's, came of age in the 80's.  Was there ever a decade of uglier clothing than the 80's?  NO, there was not.


Went along with all the bad music of the 80's!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> ⛓
> 
> View attachment 3613360


I love that brooch. I agree it will look lovely on a black sweater.


----------



## djfmn

skyqueen said:


> So I treated myself (along with a water purification system for the whole house, a new Kohler generator and a gorgeous custom sectional) to a Cartier Roadster/diamond bezel watch. Since Cartier discontinued the Roadster my jeweler found one for me. He has been looking for a while! I hope to God I can tell the time
> This one came up, I originally wanted a plain SS Roadster...but who can resist diamonds?
> View attachment 3613760


Wow SQ that is lovely and you are right who can resist diamonds.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3614387
> 
> I'm back from Vegas!  Here's a pic of my daughter and I as we head out for another day of shopping.  We had four very full days of shopping and I think we found some nice things for my sister's store.  The trick is to remember you are not shopping for yourself but for the customer.  Hopefully we made picks our customers will love!  The markets were less busy than they have been in the past.  Not as crowded.  As a buyer, it made my life easier, as a consumer, I am concerned.  The face of retail is changing, that is for sure.


Gorgeous both of you. You are right about the face of retail changing. I know how I do most of my shopping these days. I would 80% of it is via the internet.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3615268
> 
> I stitched together a quick pic of the shows. If you're all bored hearing about the market, I apologize. It's actually fascinating and the size of the many shows is immense. They have an entire hall for shoes. Bigger than a football field. Maybe two even! Every footwear brand you've ever heard of is in there. Then another giant hall for Juniors. Another hall for Missy. Yet another for designer and men's. There's also accessories. Then there are add on shows that are not a part of MAGIC that are valuable to attend. Even with four long days to shop, we barely scratched the surface. And it all happens twice a year, in February and August. Other cities have markets, but none the size and scope of Vegas.


Thank you for sharing all of these pics.  It looks so exciting and glamorous!  What I wouldn't do to be able to attend one of these markets!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> You are so sweet Oreo! People have told us that but I think they're just being kind, ha ha! And you're right, it IS hard to shop with someone else in mind. The first two days is our bargain shopping. To be perfectly honest, that part of the trip is painful. Lots of digging for needles in the haystack. I can't say I like it. And then there's the negotiations. I'm good at that so I usually get to handle it. The second two days are much more fun. Nicer lines, looking at different designers. We picked up a few new ones. Hopefully they pan out.
> 
> This time we stayed at Treasure Island; we've stayed there frequently. We arrived late and our room was gone. They put us up (there were four of us) in a penthouse suite. Sounds great, right? But we all know what that means... King bed and sofa sleeper. I confess I did not handle it gracefully at the moment but in the end it all worked out. We ended up staying in that room all four nights because it came with two bathrooms. All I can say is that my sister and I have different travel styles and we both have to compromise. TI isn't fancy (no decent dining there) but the location is convenient for us. I've been at the Venetian, which is very nice and the Bellagio, my favorite. We've also stayed at Excalibur, not a fan and the Gold Coast, which is clean and cheap. There's a million hotel rooms in that town so I'm sure you could find a room/hotel that suits you. I don't gamble, but you don't have to be a gambler to have fun there. The shopping, food and shows are great!


Wow...you gave me so much information to sort out!  By the time I finally get to go there, I'm sure they'll even have more place to choose from!  I love a beautiful room, but I think that when I finally get there, I'm not even going to spend that much time in the room except to pass out, shower, and get dressed for a day of gambling, shopping, and dining (and not in that particular order!!!).


----------



## oreo713

djfmn said:


> I am a little behind on tpf posts but I think it is lovely.


Thank you so much djfmn.  I decided to keep it.  It makes me happy!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thank you so much djfmn.  I decided to keep it.  It makes me happy!


That's great, oreo. I'm so glad!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Cilifene, I love the brooch and the fact that it was your grandmother's makes it so special!  Show us a mod shot when you wear it!


Thanks dear! I will post mod shot when I wear it. 



can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3614387
> 
> I'm back from Vegas!  Here's a pic of my daughter and I as we head out for another day of shopping.  We had four very full days of shopping and I think we found some nice things for my sister's store.  The trick is to remember you are not shopping for yourself but for the customer.  Hopefully we made picks our customers will love!  The markets were less busy than they have been in the past.  Not as crowded.  As a buyer, it made my life easier, as a consumer, I am concerned.  The face of retail is changing, that is for sure.


What a lovely picture! I think you two _are_ sisters ... you look fantastic CDM!


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Wow Cilifene those are gorgeous. I love the pink stripes and I love the Adidas brand. Really chic.


Thank you dear djfmn! 



djfmn said:


> I love that brooch. I agree it will look lovely on a black sweater.


Thanks dear!


----------



## Cilifene

So this happened...... 
As you know I mostly wear black and grey - it just suits me the best. I had four Burberry costs, I absolutely love Burberry coats!
Bought three of them pre loved in mint condition. The only one I bought in the Burberry store actually was the one I didn't use - and guess what, it was the classic color Honey  it just isn't my color.
I've now sold it I still have the same classic trench in black (in avatar) - the other two are wool coats.
So I treated myself with a Balmain blazer in BLACK  ...of cause   I absolutely love it! It's 100 % wool.

Here is a million mod pics...sorry!   Btw, all pics are taken via Apple Watch....


----------



## Cilifene

Casual with jeans and stripes ....


----------



## Cilifene

With black pants and bordeaux/black silk top - the top is suppose to wrinkle


----------



## Cilifene

Last ones ....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Casual with jeans and stripes ....
> 
> View attachment 3616161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616162
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616163


Cilifene, I just adore this Balmain blazer on you! Every way you've styled it is perfection. I think my favorite at the moment is the way you've shown it in these photos, casually with jeans and stripes, but that might be because it's Saturday morning here, and I'm planning to wear jeans and stripes also, after I have my morning coffee and take my shower! 
Congratulations on your new addition to your wardrobe!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cilifene, I just adore this Balmain blazer on you! Every way you've styled it is perfection. I think my favorite at the moment is the way you've shown it in these photos, casually with jeans and stripes, but that might be because it's Saturday morning here, and I'm planning to wear jeans and stripes also, after I have my morning coffee and take my shower!
> Congratulations on your new addition to your wardrobe!



Thank you so very much Elaine! I haven't remove the return tag yet, guess it's because it's such an expensive jacket   ...but I'm pretty sure it's a keeper! It's just fantastic irl ....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thank you so very much Elaine! I haven't remove the return tag yet, guess it's because it's such an expensive jacket   ...but I'm pretty sure it's a keeper! It's just fantastic irl ....


I think the way you're standing while you model it is the key that it is "meant" to be yours. 
You are definitely posing with *attitude*, girlfriend!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I think the way you're standing while you model it is the key that it is "meant" to be yours.
> You are definitely posing with *attitude*, girlfriend!


Aww, thanks Elaine!  ..


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thank you so very much Elaine! I haven't remove the return tag yet, guess it's because it's such an expensive jacket   ...but I'm pretty sure it's a keeper! It's just fantastic irl ....


Oh Cilifene...there should be no doubt at all.  This one is definitely a keeper!  You should send your  pics to Balmain...they look so professional, and you look like a high-paid super model!  The jacket is so edgy and fits you like a glove (you didn't even need alterations???). What a wonderful addition to your "Black Collection"!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Casual with jeans and stripes ....
> 
> View attachment 3616161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616162
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616163


Love this jacket! You look amazing and the jacket looks like it was meant to be yours. I'd say it's a keeper!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear! I will post mod shot when I wear it.
> 
> 
> What a lovely picture! I think you two _are_ sisters ... you look fantastic CDM!


You're very kind! And I love the mod shots. I need a lesson in how to take pics with the Apple watch!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thank you so much djfmn.  I decided to keep it.  It makes me happy!


Yay! I think you'll love it, Oreo. It looks like such a versatile piece. ❤


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> Last ones ....
> 
> View attachment 3616171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616172


Cilifene your jacket is beautiful. You have amazing taste and are so stylish. I also love the casual look with stripes and jeans.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Oh Cilifene...there should be no doubt at all.  This one is definitely a keeper!  You should send your  pics to Balmain...they look so professional, and you look like a high-paid super model!  The jacket is so edgy and fits you like a glove (you didn't even need alterations???). What a wonderful addition to your "Black Collection"!!!


Thanks oreo! You are too kind No alterations, actually I had never seen it irl when I ordered it at Farfetch. So it's pretty lucky that it fits so well.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Love this jacket! You look amazing and the jacket looks like it was meant to be yours. I'd say it's a keeper!


Thank you


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Cilifene your jacket is beautiful. You have amazing taste and are so stylish. I also love the casual look with stripes and jeans.


Thank you dear! very kind of you!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> You're very kind! And I love the mod shots. I need a lesson in how to take pics with the Apple watch!


It's very easy to do CDM. I can't explain it in English though  but it really is very easy!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> It's very easy to do CDM. I can't explain it in English though  but it really is very easy!


You can always explain it in your language, Cilifene, and then whomever needs to translate it can go to Google translate.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> You can always explain it in your language, Cilifene, and then whomever needs to translate it can go to Google translate.



Here's a YouTube about it  I place my iPhone on a chair.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Here's a YouTube about it  I place my iPhone on a chair.



you are so wonderful!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> you are so wonderful!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Anyone else watching the Academy Awards? My daughter and I are watching the actors on the red carpet. Lots of beautiful dresses! ❤


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> You're very kind! And I love the mod shots. I need a lesson in how to take pics with the Apple watch!


If you google: How to take pictures with Apple Watch - there are more Youtube film that shows how to do it ...


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom - I watched for a while, then got tired and stopped.  I did record it just in case anything happened that I would want to see...of course, it's all available on YouTube.  I woke up to the news of the Best Picture snafu...I'll have to watch that!  I'm glad though...I saw La La Land and enjoyed it - love musicals - but I didn't think it deserved Best Picture!  I am glad it won for Best Song, and Emma Stone was good, but...I like her, so I guess I'm glad she won.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> can_do_mom - I watched for a while, then got tired and stopped.  I did record it just in case anything happened that I would want to see...of course, it's all available on YouTube.  I woke up to the news of the Best Picture snafu...I'll have to watch that!  I'm glad though...I saw La La Land and enjoyed it - love musicals - but I didn't think it deserved Best Picture!  I am glad it won for Best Song, and Emma Stone was good, but...I like her, so I guess I'm glad she won.


Bisbee, who wouldn't have gotten tired?  The Oscars dragged on forever!  We hung in til the very end and saw the best pic snafu.  Maybe I'm too sensitive but I felt horrible for the folks from La La Land.  And for Warren Beatty and Faye Dunaway.  Definitely a climactic ending to a too-long show!  Gold/champagne colored dresses were the trend.  Perhaps they were hoping to match their dress to a gold statue???  Did anyone else watch?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Casual with jeans and stripes ....
> 
> View attachment 3616161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616162
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616163


I almost bought this jacket! Absolutely love it! I'm very high waisted and was afraid it wouldn't hit me in right spot.
Damn...looks great on you!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> can_do_mom - I watched for a while, then got tired and stopped.  I did record it just in case anything happened that I would want to see...of course, it's all available on YouTube.  I woke up to the news of the Best Picture snafu...I'll have to watch that!  I'm glad though...I saw La La Land and enjoyed it - love musicals - but I didn't think it deserved Best Picture!  I am glad it won for Best Song, and Emma Stone was good, but...I like her, so I guess I'm glad she won.





can_do_mom said:


> Bisbee, who wouldn't have gotten tired?  The Oscars dragged on forever!  We hung in til the very end and saw the best pic snafu.  Maybe I'm too sensitive but I felt horrible for the folks from La La Land.  And for Warren Beatty and Faye Dunaway.  Definitely a climactic ending to a too-long show!  Gold/champagne colored dresses were the trend.  Perhaps they were hoping to match their dress to a gold statue???  Did anyone else watch?


So sick of the political banter...hard to watch! Stick with getting the show right, FTLOG! Felt terrible for La La Land..............
Perfect venue for blowing smoke up one's a$$!


----------



## skyqueen

Got my Cartier watch today and had it sized...absolutely love it! Can even read the numbers


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Bisbee, who wouldn't have gotten tired?  The Oscars dragged on forever!  We hung in til the very end and saw the best pic snafu.  Maybe I'm too sensitive but I felt horrible for the folks from La La Land.  And for Warren Beatty and Faye Dunaway.  Definitely a climactic ending to a too-long show!  Gold/champagne colored dresses were the trend.  Perhaps they were hoping to match their dress to a gold statue???  Did anyone else watch?


Yes...I saw the entire debacle.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I almost bought this jacket! Absolutely love it! I'm very high waisted and was afraid it wouldn't hit me in right spot.
> Damn...looks great on you!


I am sure it would look just a fabulous on you SQ!!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Got my Cartier watch today and had it sized...absolutely love it! Can even read the numbers
> View attachment 3618831


Love, love, love it!   (did I mention that I love it?)  And that diamond bracelet is TDF!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I am sure it would look just a fabulous on you SQ!!!


I have lost over 20 lbs. in the last few months. Back to my fighting weight...5'10", 135 lbs. Good weight for me, not too thin,
not too fat. Unfortunately, I can't change being high waisted no matter how hard I try


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Love, love, love it!   (did I mention that I love it?)  And that diamond bracelet is TDF!!!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have lost over 20 lbs. in the last few months. Back to my fighting weight...5'10", 135 lbs. Good weight for me, not too thin,
> not too fat. Unfortunately, I can't change being high waisted no matter how hard I try


5'10" ad 135 sounds a little on the thin side. (I'm jealous....lol) I could afford to lose 20lbs myself.  Any specific diet?  I'm finding that I am eating more often now that my husband is home all the time and has to (ahem, SHOULD BUT DOESN'T) follow a special diet.  We used to go out quite often, and I would, most of the time, order some type of broiled fish.  I don't make it at home because DH hates the smell of fish.  I've stayed pretty much the same weight (up and down 5 lbs)  since losing 70 lbs when I was 19, but it's a lifetime commitment. I don't want to throw years of watching what I eat down the tubes,


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> 5'10" ad 135 sounds a little on the thin side. (I'm jealous....lol) I could afford to lose 20lbs myself.  Any specific diet?  I'm finding that I am eating more often now that my husband is home all the time and has to (ahem, SHOULD BUT DOESN'T) follow a special diet.  We used to go out quite often, and I would, most of the time, order some type of broiled fish.  I don't make it at home because DH hates the smell of fish.  I've stayed pretty much the same weight (up and down 5 lbs)  since losing 70 lbs when I was 19, but it's a lifetime commitment. I don't want to throw years of watching what I eat down the tubes,


I am small boned so it doesn't look that thin. When I retired I gained the weight...never had to diet in my life. Quite the shock!
Stopped eating crap, at night, and got more exercise. Never had to have any will-power before but I do feel better.
What to do with the fat clothes?
You are under a tremendous amount of stress...give yourself a break


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Got my Cartier watch today and had it sized...absolutely love it! Can even read the numbers
> View attachment 3618831


Love this on you, SQ!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I almost bought this jacket! Absolutely love it! I'm very high waisted and was afraid it wouldn't hit me in right spot.
> Damn...looks great on you!


Thanks dear SQ! ...Google Balmain blazer, and you'll see it looks very different on people - maybe go back and try it again?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Got my Cartier watch today and had it sized...absolutely love it! Can even read the numbers
> View attachment 3618831



Stunning dear! and that tennis bracelet..


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Got my Cartier watch today and had it sized...absolutely love it! Can even read the numbers
> View attachment 3618831


Gorgeous Skyqueen!!! ❤ Both the watch and bracelet look fantastic!


----------



## can_do_mom

Soooo, hubby said yes and we are taking our 17yo son and 21yo daughter on a three week European adventure in June.  I am quite literally buried in atlases and guidebooks as I attempt to come up with a workable itinerary that everyone will enjoy. This will be our first driving adventure overseas so it's definitely got a different vibe. I need to secure lodging ASAP so I'm feeling a bit of pressure at the moment.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Soooo, hubby said yes and we are taking our 17yo son and 21yo daughter on a three week European adventure in June.  I am quite literally buried in atlases and guidebooks as I attempt to come up with a workable itinerary that everyone will enjoy. This will be our first driving adventure overseas so it's definitely got a different vibe. I need to secure lodging ASAP so I'm feeling a bit of pressure at the moment.


This sounds like it's going to be an amazing trip, CDM! It also sounds as though all the pre-planning work is falling to *you*... do I have it right? Is DH not as much of an experienced traveller as you are?
Stress for sure, but I know you'll eventually come up with a terrific itinerary that everyone will enjoy.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Soooo, hubby said yes and we are taking our 17yo son and 21yo daughter on a three week European adventure in June.  I am quite literally buried in atlases and guidebooks as I attempt to come up with a workable itinerary that everyone will enjoy. This will be our first driving adventure overseas so it's definitely got a different vibe. I need to secure lodging ASAP so I'm feeling a bit of pressure at the moment.


Trip of a lifetime...how wonderful! Google will be your best friend


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Soooo, hubby said yes and we are taking our 17yo son and 21yo daughter on a three week European adventure in June.  I am quite literally buried in atlases and guidebooks as I attempt to come up with a workable itinerary that everyone will enjoy. This will be our first driving adventure overseas so it's definitely got a different vibe. I need to secure lodging ASAP so I'm feeling a bit of pressure at the moment.


How exciting and wonderful!!!!!!!!!!  Are you going to let the kids drive in Europe?  or rent Vespas??    (remember to save room in your luggage for me!!!)


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Trip of a lifetime...how wonderful! Google will be your best friend


The hell with Google....if she takes me.....I'll be her best friend!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> The hell with Google....if she takes me.....I'll be her best friend!!!


Maybe I should look into renting a van and you can all join us!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Maybe I should look into renting a van and you can all join us!


Wouldn't that be great?????


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Maybe I should look into renting a van and you can all join us!


btw....what part of the country are you from???   I guess that you can tell by my "accent" where I live!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Trip of a lifetime...how wonderful! Google will be your best friend


Skyqueen, you've got that right.  I've been googling (is that a word?) up a storm.  Ha ha!  It all looks so easy on a map.  But I know better.  Which means, I've got to pare down the list of wants to come up with a reasonable itinerary.  I've spent the last two days on this project and progress is S-L-O-W.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> btw....what part of the country are you from???   I guess that you can tell by my "accent" where I live!!!


You're NY, right Oreo?  I live in the country just east of the Twin Cities (Mpls/St. Paul).  Better known as fly-over country.  Ha ha!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> This sounds like it's going to be an amazing trip, CDM! It also sounds as though all the pre-planning work is falling to *you*... do I have it right? Is DH not as much of an experienced traveller as you are?
> Stress for sure, but I know you'll eventually come up with a terrific itinerary that everyone will enjoy.


Yes, Elaine, DH is what I would call a reluctant traveler.  He gets anxious when he's outside his comfort zone.  But he also doesn't like when we go jet setting and leave him so the only solution is to bring him with us!  I'm hoping it will be a fantastic trip for all.  I have planned a number of these sorts of trips so I'm in my element.  I love TripAdvisor for that purpose.  This trip is a little more last minute than I'd like but these ridiculous fares came up on IcelandAir ($490 RT MSP to CDG!) and I had to jump on them.  We will be in Iceland for three days and then in Europe for 16 days I think.  If it were just the kids and myself I would have extended our time but three weeks is DH's limit.  Plus this way we'll be home for the fourth of July.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Yes, Elaine, DH is what I would call a reluctant traveler.  He gets anxious when he's outside his comfort zone.  But he also doesn't like when we go jet setting and leave him so the only solution is to bring him with us!  I'm hoping it will be a fantastic trip for all.  I have planned a number of these sorts of trips so I'm in my element.  I love TripAdvisor for that purpose.  This trip is a little more last minute than I'd like but these ridiculous fares came up on IcelandAir ($490 RT MSP to CDG!) and I had to jump on them.  We will be in Iceland for three days and then in Europe for 16 days I think.  If it were just the kids and myself I would have extended our time but three weeks is DH's limit.  Plus this way we'll be home for the fourth of July.


I'm glad you're getting to go back to Iceland. I remember your last trip, you said it was a very special place. But DH hasn't seen it yet, right? So now you'll be able to "introduce" him to it. And then 16 days in Europe... wow, it will be hard to decide which parts of Europe to see! Let us know what you decide; we'll be living vicariously through you!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Wouldn't that be great?????


Yes!  I think a trip with this group would be quite an adventure!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad you're getting to go back to Iceland. I remember your last trip, you said it was a very special place. But DH hasn't seen it yet, right? So now you'll be able to "introduce" him to it. And then 16 days in Europe... wow, it will be hard to decide which parts of Europe to see! Let us know what you decide; we'll be living vicariously through you!


I can't wait to bring the rest of the family to Iceland!  Our eldest daughter (who went with my friend and I last fall) isn't going on this trip, someone has to stay home and watch the dog, ha ha!  However, she's going to Macedonia on her own trip in May, so don't feel too sorry for her.  This trip is a promise fulfilled to our son.  He went overseas with my middle daughter and I in 2013 and that trip was shopping and museum intensive.  I promised him we would return and we would make it about his interests, namely WWI and WWII history.  Sooo, I'm a little out of my element here but we are driving from Paris to Normandy and then to Belgium, Germany and we'll wrap up in Paris at the end. After I get our basic itinerary down, I will be reserving apartments through Airbnb.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad you're getting to go back to Iceland. I remember your last trip, you said it was a very special place. But DH hasn't seen it yet, right? So now you'll be able to "introduce" him to it. And then 16 days in Europe... wow, it will be hard to decide which parts of Europe to see! Let us know what you decide; we'll be living vicariously through you!


"Let us know what you decide; we'll be living vicariously through you!    What Elaine said goes for me too!!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I can't wait to bring the rest of the family to Iceland!  Our eldest daughter (who went with my friend and I last fall) isn't going on this trip, someone has to stay home and watch the dog, ha ha!  However, she's going to Macedonia on her own trip in May, so don't feel too sorry for her.  This trip is a promise fulfilled to our son.  He went overseas with my middle daughter and I in 2013 and that trip was shopping and museum intensive.  I promised him we would return and we would make it about his interests, namely WWI and WWII history.  Sooo, I'm a little out of my element here but we are driving from Paris to Normandy and then to Belgium, Germany and we'll wrap up in Paris at the end. After I get our basic itinerary down, I will be reserving apartments through Airbnb.


wow.....one big regret I have is that I never traveled outside the US and Aruba.  In my next life, perhaps..............


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom...that sounds wonderful!  DH and I went to Paris and London about 3 years ago...neither of us had ever been.  We loved it...and I'd love to go back, but can't really think about that now, since I'm retiring at the end of this year.  It isn't out of the question at some point in the future...we'll see if we can swing it!  I'm another one who will live vicariously through you!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> can_do_mom...that sounds wonderful!  DH and I went to Paris and London about 3 years ago...neither of us had ever been.  We loved it...and I'd love to go back, but can't really think about that now, since I'm retiring at the end of this year.  It isn't out of the question at some point in the future...we'll see if we can swing it!  I'm another one who will live vicariously through you!


Just so we're clear, that jet setter comment I made earlier was only in jest.   We are fortunate that we are able to travel and I don't mind flying in the cheap seats if it gets me to where I"m going.  I also don't mind renting apartments through airbnb or VRBO.  In fact, I prefer it because of the extra space.  I'm also willing to pack light and fly carry-on.  I view it as a fun challenge.  I'm monolingual, much to my regret.  Every year I swear I'm going to learn French.  And then... I don't.  I didn't go overseas until I was 46 and I'm hardly an expert compared to many, this will be my sixth trip across the pond.  I only share this to say that if I can do it, many others can, too.  The planning is intensive but I believe crucial in making a good trip happen.  I wish you all could have seen me before my first trip to Paris.  My daughters and I were staying with my family just south of London and taking the Eurostar to Paris for a week's stay.  The men decided we should watch Taken a couple nights before we went and we almost skipped out on Paris because we were so freaked out by that movie!


----------



## oreo713

I am in need of opinions and you ladies have exquisite taste, so who better to ask?.  I am interested in purchasing this small black diamond crown ring to wear with the black diamond happy face bracelet that I decided to keep.  Although I'm usually against jewelry that is "matchy-matchy", I think that this would look nice with the bracelet.  What do you think?   The ring is the perfect size for my ring finger, but I don't want that to be the deciding factor.(that is not my finger, it belongs to the person selling the ring)   BTW....the seller is selling it to me at a phenomenal price!  Thank you, my friends!!!


----------



## oreo713

yikes......sorry that the picture came out so large.....I clicked thumbnail, I don't know what happened!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I am in need of opinions and you ladies have exquisite taste, so who better to ask?.  I am interested in purchasing this small black diamond crown ring to wear with the black diamond happy face bracelet that I decided to keep.  Although I'm usually against jewelry that is "matchy-matchy", I think that this would look nice with the bracelet.  What do you think?   The ring is the perfect size for my ring finger, but I don't want that to be the deciding factor.(that is not my finger, it belongs to the person selling the ring)   BTW....the seller is selling it to me at a phenomenal price!  Thank you, my friends!!!


I think this is a really pretty ring, *oreo*! The only think I wonder about: will the top of the crown catch and snag on things like a wool sweater? 
If you don't think this would be a concern, then I'd say go for it!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I think this is a really pretty ring, *oreo*! The only think I wonder about: will the top of the crown catch and snag on things like a wool sweater?
> If you don't think this would be a concern, then I'd say go for it!


I don't think that will be a problem, Elaine, but I will definitely check it out before I decide whether to keep it or not.  Thanks for your input.    I also have to see if its going to "compete" with the bracelet, but I don't think it will as it is pretty small and not too busy.  Hopefully it will get here by the end of next week.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I don't think that will be a problem, Elaine, but I will definitely check it out before I decide whether to keep it or not.  Thanks for your input.    I also have to see if its going to "compete" with the bracelet, but I don't think it will as it is pretty small and not too busy.  Hopefully it will get here by the end of next week.


Oh, I can't imagine that it would compete with the bracelet at all! I think they'd look gorgeous together. No... the only thing that would worry me would be the points of the crown, if they're at all flared out. But that's definitely something you can try before you buy.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I can't imagine that it would compete with the bracelet at all! I think they'd look gorgeous together. No... the only thing that would worry me would be the points of the crown, if they're at all flared out. But that's definitely something you can try before you buy.


Thanks, Elaine.  I value your opinion.  I will definitely do the "snag" test as soon as it gets here and I will try to post decent pictures.  I need Cilifene here to help me out with that!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I am in need of opinions and you ladies have exquisite taste, so who better to ask?.  I am interested in purchasing this small black diamond crown ring to wear with the black diamond happy face bracelet that I decided to keep.  Although I'm usually against jewelry that is "matchy-matchy", I think that this would look nice with the bracelet.  What do you think?   The ring is the perfect size for my ring finger, but I don't want that to be the deciding factor.(that is not my finger, it belongs to the person selling the ring)   BTW....the seller is selling it to me at a phenomenal price!  Thank you, my friends!!!


Love it! will go very nice to the bracelet



oreo713 said:


> Thanks, Elaine.  I value your opinion.  I will definitely do the "snag" test as soon as it gets here and I will try to post decent pictures.  I need Cilifene here to help me out with that!!!


He he, I'm sure you'll post decent pictures next time..


----------



## can_do_mom

That's a very pretty ring, Oreo. And I like the large pic because it helps us to see it. I second Elaine's concern about the snag potential but if that's not a problem it looks like a versatile piece to me. You find bargains on the prettiest pieces! Way to go!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> That's a very pretty ring, Oreo. And I like the large pic because it helps us to see it. I second Elaine's concern about the snag potential but if that's not a problem it looks like a versatile piece to me. You find bargains on the prettiest pieces! Way to go!


Thanks Can_do.  I really don't "need another piece of jewelry.  I think I'm buying it just to compensate for feeling sad.  As long as it's not a big purchase, and it's at a price that I would probably make money if I needed to sell it, its okay to do.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I am in need of opinions and you ladies have exquisite taste, so who better to ask?.  I am interested in purchasing this small black diamond crown ring to wear with the black diamond happy face bracelet that I decided to keep.  Although I'm usually against jewelry that is "matchy-matchy", I think that this would look nice with the bracelet.  What do you think?   The ring is the perfect size for my ring finger, but I don't want that to be the deciding factor.(that is not my finger, it belongs to the person selling the ring)   BTW....the seller is selling it to me at a phenomenal price!  Thank you, my friends!!!


Can you try the ring and bracelet together and post a pic?
BTW...love your nail polish!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Can you try the ring and bracelet together and post a pic?
> BTW...love your nail polish!


Thanks SQ...but the ring won't get to me until at least the end of next week (that is not my finger, it belongs to the person selling the ring).  I will post a pic as soon as I can and I will let the seller know how much you love her nail polish!!.
BTW...how much are you enjoying your new Roadster?  It is absolutely one of the best looking Cartier watches, IMHO, and pairing it with your gorgeous diamond bracelet.....all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Thanks SQ...but the ring won't get to me until at least the end of next week (that is not my finger, it belongs to the person selling the ring).  I will post a pic as soon as I can and I will let the seller know how much you love her nail polish!!.
> BTW...how much are you enjoying your new Roadster?  It is absolutely one of the best looking Cartier watches, IMHO, and pairing it with your gorgeous diamond bracelet.....all I can say is WOW!!!


Post a pic when you get the ring...I bet they will look stunning together, dear Oreo!
Love the watch...great size, I can read the time perfectly. My only problem is setting the time/date. Even with the booklet I can't do it. The time is fine but
the date is screwed up because February is a short month. Back to the jeweler


----------



## anasanfran

Oh boy, do I LOVE this club! 52 and still haven't grown up much. I'm a LV and Gucci lover but just purchased my first Fendi Twins Large Tote from Fashionphile. Not really into preloved but I've been wanting this bag forever and discontinued made me do it! Can't wait to receive it!! After 50 and we still rock it!!!! Proud of my age, I worked hard to get here.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Post a pic when you get the ring...I bet they will look stunning together, dear Oreo!
> Love the watch...great size, I can read the time perfectly. My only problem is setting the time/date. Even with the booklet I can't do it. The time is fine but
> the date is screwed up because February is a short month. Back to the jeweler


Will definitely post a pic when I receive it, SQ.  I am so glad that you love your new watch.  It is a fantastic piece.  It shouldn't be so difficult to set the time/date.  Perhaps the jeweler will show you how to do it so you can do it yourself for the 30 day months!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## skyqueen

anasanfran said:


> Oh boy, do I LOVE this club! 52 and still haven't grown up much. I'm a LV and Gucci lover but just purchased my first Fendi Twins Large Tote from Fashionphile. Not really into preloved but I've been wanting this bag forever and discontinued made me do it! Can't wait to receive it!! After 50 and we still rock it!!!! Proud of my age, I worked hard to get here.
> 
> View attachment 3621842


Welcome Ana! You will love this thread. Diverse yet supportive and loving. Can't get much better.......
Very excited for you...Fendi makes great bags and you were lucky to find this. Post a pic when it arrives!


----------



## oreo713

anasanfran said:


> Oh boy, do I LOVE this club! 52 and still haven't grown up much. I'm a LV and Gucci lover but just purchased my first Fendi Twins Large Tote from Fashionphile. Not really into preloved but I've been wanting this bag forever and discontinued made me do it! Can't wait to receive it!! After 50 and we still rock it!!!! Proud of my age, I worked hard to get here.
> 
> View attachment 3621842


Welcome to our group!    Enjoy your Fendi!


----------



## skyqueen

While I was picking up my watch I bought this. My jeweler makes these custom. YG, WG and SS/YG. You buy the round diamond circle (.50 tcw) and
then buy whatever you want to put in the circle, interchangeable. I picked a dragonfly for good luck. When I go to figure out my watch, today, I'm going 
to order a horseshoe with a few diamonds to switch out. The size of a quarter. Unique idea!


----------



## mrs moulds

Just had had a birthday! I must tell you, my 50th's have been my best years ever! And, I want every damn discount that I qualify for! I deserve them!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> While I was picking up my watch I bought this. My jeweler makes these custom. YG, WG and SS/YG. You buy the round diamond circle (.50 tcw) and
> then buy whatever you want to put in the circle, interchangeable. I picked a dragonfly for good luck. When I go to figure out my watch, today, I'm going
> to order a horseshoe with a few diamonds to switch out. The size of a quarter. Unique idea!
> View attachment 3621883


That is so amazing that it is interchangeable!!! It's so unique!!  I love it. What keeps the charm in the circle?  I love it.  How many different charms does he make to go into the diamond circle?  Does he sell this online?  I have never seen anything similar.


----------



## oreo713

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3621899
> 
> 
> Just had had a birthday! I must tell you, my 50th's have been my best years ever! And, I want every damn discount that I qualify for! I deserve them!


Hope your birthday was wonderful!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

oreo713 said:


> Hope your birthday was wonderful!!!



It was great up until I had a allergic reaction to something and my top lip blew up larger than an Kardashian getting some lip fillers [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oreo713

mrs moulds said:


> It was great up until I had a allergic reaction to something and my top lip blew up larger than an Kardashian getting some lip fillers [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


oh my!!!   Hope it's better by now!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3621899
> 
> 
> Just had had a birthday! I must tell you, my 50th's have been my best years ever! And, I want every damn discount that I qualify for! I deserve them!


Happy Birthday my darling jewelry lover! You look terrific which is the best revenge


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> That is so amazing that it is interchangeable!!! It's so unique!!  I love it. What keeps the charm in the circle?  I love it.  How many different charms does he make to go into the diamond circle?  Does he sell this online?  I have never seen anything similar.


If you look closely you can see a little clasp (?) at the bottom of the circle...that's what changes the inserts out. Of course don't know how to do it...I'll
ask today. He has a lot of inserts...Cape Cod themes, shells, nautical but he can make anything. Not that expensive, either.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday my darling jewelry lover! You look terrific which is the best revenge



Thank you, my jewelry muse and queen! 
Just trying to keep me together and show my daughter, nieces etc... that your age doesn't define who you are... it's just an number! And I want as many numbers that the Lord deems me worthy of [emoji120][emoji8]


----------



## mrs moulds

oreo713 said:


> oh my!!!   Hope it's better by now!



LOL! 
Yes, much better!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you, my jewelry muse and queen!
> Just trying to keep me together and show my daughter, nieces etc... that your age doesn't define who you are... it's just an number! And I want as many numbers that the Lord deems me worthy of [emoji120][emoji8]


Amen!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> While I was picking up my watch I bought this. My jeweler makes these custom. YG, WG and SS/YG. You buy the round diamond circle (.50 tcw) and
> then buy whatever you want to put in the circle, interchangeable. I picked a dragonfly for good luck. When I go to figure out my watch, today, I'm going
> to order a horseshoe with a few diamonds to switch out. The size of a quarter. Unique idea!
> View attachment 3621883


What a terrific idea! I love the idea that you can customize it. A dragonfly is definitely good luck, plus it symbolizes lightness and joy. All in all, a great piece!


----------



## ElainePG

anasanfran said:


> Oh boy, do I LOVE this club! 52 and still haven't grown up much. I'm a LV and Gucci lover but just purchased my first Fendi Twins Large Tote from Fashionphile. Not really into preloved but I've been wanting this bag forever and discontinued made me do it! Can't wait to receive it!! After 50 and we still rock it!!!! Proud of my age, I worked hard to get here.
> 
> View attachment 3621842


So glad you're here, anasanfran! This is a great thread. And your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## anasanfran

ElainePG said:


> So glad you're here, anasanfran! This is a great thread. And your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## anasanfran

T


oreo713 said:


> Welcome to our group!    Enjoy your Fendi!


THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!  Lovin' this thread!!!!


----------



## anasanfran

oreo713 said:


> Welcome to our group!    Enjoy your Fendi!


Thank you SO VERY MUCH!!!!! How come I never noticed this thread before??? Lovin' it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific idea! I love the idea that you can customize it. A dragonfly is definitely good luck, plus it symbolizes lightness and joy. All in all, a great piece!


I'm having a horseshoe insert with diamonds made...will take about 2 weeks to make. I'll post a pic......................


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I'm having a horseshoe insert with diamonds made...will take about 2 weeks to make. I'll post a pic......................


The horseshoe sounds like a perfect remembrance charm for you!  Does he make all the charms to order or does he have them on display, ready to go?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> The horseshoe sounds like a perfect remembrance charm for you!  Does he make all the charms to order or does he have them on display, ready to go?


Both. He has several made up already but not a horseshoe...plus I wanted a few diamonds on it


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> While I was picking up my watch I bought this. My jeweler makes these custom. YG, WG and SS/YG. You buy the round diamond circle (.50 tcw) and
> then buy whatever you want to put in the circle, interchangeable. I picked a dragonfly for good luck. When I go to figure out my watch, today, I'm going
> to order a horseshoe with a few diamonds to switch out. The size of a quarter. Unique idea!
> View attachment 3621883



Love it [emoji173]


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Both. He has several made up already but not a horseshoe...plus I wanted a few diamonds on it


Please post the charms when you get a chance.   I would love to see them.  Does your jeweler have a display of them to pick from?


----------



## Cilifene

anasanfran said:


> Oh boy, do I LOVE this club! 52 and still haven't grown up much. I'm a LV and Gucci lover but just purchased my first Fendi Twins Large Tote from Fashionphile. Not really into preloved but I've been wanting this bag forever and discontinued made me do it! Can't wait to receive it!! After 50 and we still rock it!!!! Proud of my age, I worked hard to get here.
> 
> View attachment 3621842



Welcome anasanfran!   Lovely bag! I would love to see your LV and Gucci


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> While I was picking up my watch I bought this. My jeweler makes these custom. YG, WG and SS/YG. You buy the round diamond circle (.50 tcw) and
> then buy whatever you want to put in the circle, interchangeable. I picked a dragonfly for good luck. When I go to figure out my watch, today, I'm going
> to order a horseshoe with a few diamonds to switch out. The size of a quarter. Unique idea!
> View attachment 3621883



Very nice!


----------



## Cilifene

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3621899
> 
> 
> Just had had a birthday! I must tell you, my 50th's have been my best years ever! And, I want every damn discount that I qualify for! I deserve them!


Happy birthday


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Both. He has several made up already but not a horseshoe...plus I wanted a few diamonds on it


of course you did!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Hi Everyone! 
Welcome Mrs. Moulds and Anasanfran! It's such a great group.  

I've been fighting a cold and trying to catch up on stuff around here so I haven't been here for a few days.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Welcome Mrs. Moulds and Anasanfran! It's such a great group.
> 
> I've been fighting a cold and trying to catch up on stuff around here so I haven't been here for a few days.


Hope you're taking it easy and feeling better!


----------



## mrs moulds

oreo713 said:


> Hope you're taking it easy and feeling better!



Thank you and get better in God's speed[emoji120]


----------



## oreo713

I really wish the temperature here would remain a little more constant.  It goes from 72 degrees one day to 17 degrees the next.  At least was the warmest February on record here this year, and so far, I only had to shovel 16" of snow once. Oh,oh  Now I'm in trouble....probably gave myself a "kneina hura"  or the "malocchio"  lol   I'm going to have to wear my evil eye bracelet and pendant!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

I feel you! 
I'm in Atlanta, and it's cold in the morning, warm in the afternoon, then cold at night!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I really wish the temperature here would remain a little more constant.  It goes from 72 degrees one day to 17 degrees the next.  At least was the warmest February on record here this year, and so far, I only had to shovel 16" of snow once. Oh,oh  Now I'm in trouble....probably gave myself a "kneina hura"  or the "malocchio"  lol   I'm going to have to wear my evil eye bracelet and pendant!!!


Wear it for me, too!


----------



## can_do_mom

Dang!  We've got crazy winds going on here in the midwest.  We've lived here for 12 years and I have these cast iron urns outside the front door.  They are really heavy.  They've never tipped, until last night.  All my winter greenery is a mess out there.  I usually like to leave it a little longer because I can't do plants until mid-May but... I may have empty planters and urns for a while.  

We always travel for spring break but this year we are staying home.  I've been on the go so much that packing everyone up and organizing a winter getaway just didn't appeal to me.  I could be on a beach right now instead of wintry WI.  What was I thinking?!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I really wish the temperature here would remain a little more constant.  It goes from 72 degrees one day to 17 degrees the next.  At least was the warmest February on record here this year, and so far, I only had to shovel 16" of snow once. Oh,oh  Now I'm in trouble....probably gave myself a "kneina hura"  or the "malocchio"  lol   I'm going to have to wear my evil eye bracelet and pendant!!!


Did you get your ring yet, Oreo?  We need some pics!


----------



## barbee

I have not posted in awhile.... lots of stress.  But anyway, I agree about the weather.  It was warm in February, now cool in March.  Winds daily.  Today I started grooming the closet for spring--moving the very heavy sweaters and bringing out some mid weather, in between season clothes.  I put boots away, brought out spring flats, which by May will be too hot to wear.  I do have new white jeans.  As I was brought up in the North, we could not wear white this early, but again, by May, it will be too hot for long jeans, even if white.  So I will wear them soon!  Handbags??? I have one Burberry for sale on Ebay, and  just received a Gucci Disco on Friday(A Saks promotion from November at 40% off, which we Disco lovers have been waiting very impatiently for.)  I am happy with my bags, and do find not enough time to enjoy all of them.  Therefore, I need to adhere to the "one in, one out" policy for bags, and really all my clothes.  Not doing to well on the clothes to date this year!  If I get very ambitious this week, I will post picks of my new stuff, just to, well, show off!  HInt;  2 prs of Eillen Fisher shoes.  1 SLG(paid way too much, but I wanted it!) 
Elaine, you will be happy to hear  I finally wore my Hermes scarf, purchased way back in the fall.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I have not posted in awhile.... lots of stress.  But anyway, I agree about the weather.  It was warm in February, now cool in March.  Winds daily.  Today I started grooming the closet for spring--moving the very heavy sweaters and bringing out some mid weather, in between season clothes.  I put boots away, brought out spring flats, which by May will be too hot to wear.  I do have new white jeans.  As I was brought up in the North, we could not wear white this early, but again, by May, it will be too hot for long jeans, even if white.  So I will wear them soon!  Handbags??? I have one Burberry for sale on Ebay, and  just received a Gucci Disco on Friday(A Saks promotion from November at 40% off, which we Disco lovers have been waiting very impatiently for.)  I am happy with my bags, and do find not enough time to enjoy all of them.  Therefore, I need to adhere to the "one in, one out" policy for bags, and really all my clothes.  Not doing to well on the clothes to date this year!  If I get very ambitious this week, I will post picks of my new stuff, just to, well, show off!  HInt;  2 prs of Eillen Fisher shoes.  1 SLG(paid way too much, but I wanted it!)
> Elaine, you will be happy to hear  I finally wore my Hermes scarf, purchased way back in the fall.



Barbee!  Good to see you here!  Sorry about the stress.  It seems hard to escape at times, no?  

Post pics when you are able.  Curious about the white jeans you bought.  I need a new pair of white jeans that fit.  But I find that to be a bit tricky.  Anyone else have that problem.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Barbee!  Good to see you here!  Sorry about the stress.  It seems hard to escape at times, no?
> 
> Post pics when you are able.  Curious about the white jeans you bought.  I need a new pair of white jeans that fit.  But I find that to be a bit tricky.  Anyone else have that problem.


Here is a quick reply, Can do mom!  Oddly enough Loft pants fit me best.  They are so reasonable(I always wait for the 40-50% off) and they seem to hold my stomach in best. I just do not buy designer jeans, for the most part I think it would be maximum stress with not a good outcome.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I have not posted in awhile.... lots of stress.  But anyway, I agree about the weather.  It was warm in February, now cool in March.  Winds daily.  Today I started grooming the closet for spring--moving the very heavy sweaters and bringing out some mid weather, in between season clothes.  I put boots away, brought out spring flats, which by May will be too hot to wear.  I do have new white jeans.  As I was brought up in the North, we could not wear white this early, but again, by May, it will be too hot for long jeans, even if white.  So I will wear them soon!  Handbags??? I have one Burberry for sale on Ebay, and  just received a Gucci Disco on Friday(A Saks promotion from November at 40% off, which we Disco lovers have been waiting very impatiently for.)  I am happy with my bags, and do find not enough time to enjoy all of them.  Therefore, I need to adhere to the "one in, one out" policy for bags, and really all my clothes.  Not doing to well on the clothes to date this year!  If I get very ambitious this week, I will post picks of my new stuff, just to, well, show off!  HInt;  2 prs of Eillen Fisher shoes.  1 SLG(paid way too much, but I wanted it!)
> Elaine, you will be happy to hear  I finally wore my Hermes scarf, purchased way back in the fall.


So proud of you for wearing your H scarf, *barbee*! That's the_ Zebra Pegasus_ if I remember correctly, am I right? Would love to know what outfit you put together for it. I keep it really simple when I wear my Hermes scarves... neutral colors, often black but sometimes I'll do grey or taupe (it's the New Yorker in me, even though I haven't lived there for umpteen years, LOL!) and then I use the scarf for a pop of color. I really admire the ladies who can put together a cute outfit that uses patterns and then still match an appropriate scarf with it, but a pattern with a pattern is too complicated for me!
You had been worried about finding a knot that would stay put, so I assume that you figured it out?


----------



## can_do_mom

I'm sitting here, catching up as I eat my (typical) late lunch.  Elaine, did you ever pick up "All the Light We Cannot See" and read it?  I have a new book requested from the library, "Stolen Beauty" about the famous painting of Adele Bloch-Bauer by Gustav Klimt.  It's got great reviews.  I stumbled upon a review in the WSJ as I was attempting to discard old newspapers and it sounds like a fantastic read.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Dang!  We've got crazy winds going on here in the midwest.  We've lived here for 12 years and I have these cast iron urns outside the front door.  They are really heavy.  They've never tipped, until last night.  All my winter greenery is a mess out there.  I usually like to leave it a little longer because I can't do plants until mid-May but... I may have empty planters and urns for a while.
> 
> We always travel for spring break but this year we are staying home.  I've been on the go so much that packing everyone up and organizing a winter getaway just didn't appeal to me.  I could be on a beach right now instead of wintry WI.  What was I thinking?!


What were you thinking?   You were thinking about your amazing June European vacation!!!!  Before you know it, June will be here and off you go!

The weather has been crazy here also, Can-Do.  Hot, cold, rainy, sleet, sun, wind.......every day is a new adventure!  Today it is a bone chilling rainy day.  It's really not all that cold, it's just that the dampness gets into your bones and makes it hard to not shiver.  Then it will get into the 60s tomorrow, 50s Thursday, and then they are predicting* S N O W* for Friday.  See.....I told you I was going give myself a "kneina hura" or the "malocchio"!!!
btw....hope that cold of yours is gone by now!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Did you get your ring yet, Oreo?  We need some pics!


I wish....I just spoke to the seller and she said it's going to take a few more days


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> I have not posted in awhile.... lots of stress.  But anyway, I agree about the weather.  It was warm in February, now cool in March.  Winds daily.  Today I started grooming the closet for spring--moving the very heavy sweaters and bringing out some mid weather, in between season clothes.  I put boots away, brought out spring flats, which by May will be too hot to wear.  I do have new white jeans.  As I was brought up in the North, we could not wear white this early, but again, by May, it will be too hot for long jeans, even if white.  So I will wear them soon!  Handbags??? I have one Burberry for sale on Ebay, and  just received a Gucci Disco on Friday(A Saks promotion from November at 40% off, which we Disco lovers have been waiting very impatiently for.)  I am happy with my bags, and do find not enough time to enjoy all of them.  Therefore, I need to adhere to the "one in, one out" policy for bags, and really all my clothes.  Not doing to well on the clothes to date this year!  If I get very ambitious this week, I will post picks of my new stuff, just to, well, show off!  HInt;  2 prs of Eillen Fisher shoes.  1 SLG(paid way too much, but I wanted it!)
> Elaine, you will be happy to hear  I finally wore my Hermes scarf, purchased way back in the fall.


It's never too hot for jeans....it's a NYC staple.(but not the white ones....we wear black)  lol
Can't wait to see your new purchases Barbee!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Barbee!  Good to see you here!  Sorry about the stress.  It seems hard to escape at times, no?
> 
> Post pics when you are able.  Curious about the white jeans you bought.  I need a new pair of white jeans that fit.  But I find that to be a bit tricky.  Anyone else have that problem.


I have white jeans that I purchased years ago in a moment of lunacy (they must have been marked down a zillion times), I don't even know if they fit anymore.  If they do, I am going to decorate, rip, destroy, stud, embroider, patch, run over them with the car, and whatever else I can do them to make them " Big Apple worthy".


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> So proud of you for wearing your H scarf, *barbee*! That's the_ Zebra Pegasus_ if I remember correctly, am I right? Would love to know what outfit you put together for it. I keep it really simple when I wear my Hermes scarves... neutral colors, often black but sometimes I'll do grey or taupe (it's the New Yorker in me, even though I haven't lived there for umpteen years, LOL!) and then I use the scarf for a pop of color. I really admire the ladies who can put together a cute outfit that uses patterns and then still match an appropriate scarf with it, but a pattern with a pattern is too complicated for me!
> You had been worried about finding a knot that would stay put, so I assume that you figured it out?


Of course I wore it with black!  We may be long lost sisters, as black and other neutrals are my best friends.  However, I bought 3 new tunic type tops in prints, so I am stepping out.  But back to the scarf:  I used a glossy  wooden scarf ring I purchased on Amazon, which looks very much like the ones on, uh, you know the site I mean--you mentioned it and I now get her emails.  Anyway, this scarf ring cost much less than hers.  It worked well, and I know I need to wear this scarf more often.  The H scarves are so beautiful, but I don't feel the urge to buy another as I am so fearful of ruining the one I have.  I have not felt that way with the two Gucci scarves I have, nor my other brands.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> What were you thinking?   You were thinking about your amazing June European vacation!!!!  Before you know it, June will be here and off you go!
> 
> The weather has been crazy here also, Can-Do.  Hot, cold, rainy, sleet, sun, wind.......every day is a new adventure!  Today it is a bone chilling rainy day.  It's really not all that cold, it's just that the dampness gets into your bones and makes it hard to not shiver.  Then it will get into the 60s tomorrow, 50s Thursday, and then they are predicting* S N O W* for Friday.  See.....I told you I was going give myself a "kneina hura" or the "malocchio"!!!
> btw....hope that cold of yours is gone by now!


Thanks Oreo, my cold is gone except for an occasional cough. 

Sounds like your weather has been a little crazy, too! We had a warm spell, then crazy winds and now a cold snap is on the way. 

I don't know what's gotten into me lately but I have felt in the mood to declutter. And anyone who's ever decluttered knows you make a big mess doing it. I'm focusing on books as I have a large collection that could use some pruning. Some books will (hopefully) be sold and others given away and still others donated to our local libraries. It's a project that needs tackling but is a slow process. I have to scan them with my iPhone and the Amazon site to see what each book is valued at. If it's worth more than $4.00 I will consider listing it. If not, it gets donated. I need to reduce our book inventory so I tackle this project from time to time. 

The problem is, I have stacks of books scattered about our library and I seem to have to lost my motivation.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I'm sitting here, catching up as I eat my (typical) late lunch.  Elaine, did you ever pick up "All the Light We Cannot See" and read it?  I have a new book requested from the library, "Stolen Beauty" about the famous painting of Adele Bloch-Bauer by Gustav Klimt.  It's got great reviews.  I stumbled upon a review in the WSJ as I was attempting to discard old newspapers and it sounds like a fantastic read.


_Stolen Beauty_ sounds like a really powerful book. I'll put it on my list! 
There was also a movie about this same Klimt painting, based on the true story of how the painting was finally returned to the original owner many years after WWII. It's called _Woman in Gold_, and it stars Helen Mirren. I think it's on Netflix... it came out in 2015.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks Oreo, my cold is gone except for an occasional cough.
> 
> Sounds like your weather has been a little crazy, too! We had a warm spell, then crazy winds and now a cold snap is on the way.
> 
> I don't know what's gotten into me lately but I have felt in the mood to declutter. And anyone who's ever decluttered knows you make a big mess doing it. I'm focusing on books as I have a large collection that could use some pruning. Some books will (hopefully) be sold and others given away and still others donated to our local libraries. It's a project that needs tackling but is a slow process. I have to scan them with my iPhone and the Amazon site to see what each book is valued at. If it's worth more than $4.00 I will consider listing it. If not, it gets donated. I need to reduce our book inventory so I tackle this project from time to time.
> 
> The problem is, I have stacks of books scattered about our library and I seem to have to lost my motivation.


Oh, decluttering books is *hard*! DH and I have done it three times so far, each time selling well over a thousand books. I don't know how we managed to accumulate so many, but we definitely did! Fortunately, we were living in Salt Lake City at the time, and there was an excellent used bookstore there who bought from estates. The owner would come to our house and cost out our library, then pay us a lump sum for the books we were "releasing." We always had some collectible first editions, so it was a win for him (he got some good things to resell) and a definite win for us! But books have a way of reproducing (at night, I think, when the lights go out) so we'd always end up with a collection again. Now that we've moved to a smaller house, though, we're trying to keep the collection to a more manageable size. And we really don't buy fiction any more, except as e-books. I don't know what we ever did before e-books! (Well, yes I do. We had a lot of books, LOL!)


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks Oreo, my cold is gone except for an occasional cough.
> 
> Sounds like your weather has been a little crazy, too! We had a warm spell, then crazy winds and now a cold snap is on the way.
> 
> I don't know what's gotten into me lately but I have felt in the mood to declutter. And anyone who's ever decluttered knows you make a big mess doing it. I'm focusing on books as I have a large collection that could use some pruning. Some books will (hopefully) be sold and others given away and still others donated to our local libraries. It's a project that needs tackling but is a slow process. I have to scan them with my iPhone and the Amazon site to see what each book is valued at. If it's worth more than $4.00 I will consider listing it. If not, it gets donated. I need to reduce our book inventory so I tackle this project from time to time.
> 
> The problem is, I have stacks of books scattered about our library and I seem to have to lost my motivation.



Oh boy...do I get what you're saying!  I have a large collection of limited edition and signed Stephen King books that I really don't know why I ever purchased.  And that's not counting the entire Stephen King library that I have on bookshelves downstairs, most still in the original shrinkwrrap.  Now they are stored in large plastic bins in the family room since I had that bad sewage backup last summer and almost lost the entire collection!.   I have dozens of books that I really have to list and sell probably on ebay but I did it once before and it is very time consuming listing them and packing them safely and properly.  I had to sell a few of them last year to finance some very extensive and expensive dental work.  I  have to get my head into it and just start doing it instead of *talking* about doing it.....KWIM??????
So glad that you're feeling better. We are still having the rollercoaster weather cycle here.  It was i the 60s today, and now the forecast is snow for Friday and a nor'easter on Tuesday.   I think I'm going to cry...


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> _Stolen Beauty_ sounds like a really powerful book. I'll put it on my list!
> There was also a movie about this same Klimt painting, based on the true story of how the painting was finally returned to the original owner many years after WWII. It's called _Woman in Gold_, and it stars Helen Mirren. I think it's on Netflix... it came out in 2015.


That was such a great movie.  I watched on more than once.  I would love to read the book but I think I'm in need of a new pair of reading glasses....my eyes get very tired very quickly.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> _Stolen Beauty_ sounds like a really powerful book. I'll put it on my list!
> There was also a movie about this same Klimt painting, based on the true story of how the painting was finally returned to the original owner many years after WWII. It's called _Woman in Gold_, and it stars Helen Mirren. I think it's on Netflix... it came out in 2015.


Elaine, I love that movie!  I've seen it numerous times.  I watch it every time I fly.  I would love to see the Klimt painting someday.


----------



## can_do_mom

Ack. Just got off the phone with my daughter who is away at college. She lives in an apartment off campus with three other girls. One of her roommates just ended a very short relationship and her ex isn't taking it well. The next step is a restraining order. They just found out he was back at their apartment after she (and the police) told him no more contact. Our daughter is frightened, she never liked the guy, even before her roommate ended it. They live on the ground floor and the doors and windows are typical cheap college housing stock. I'm trying to stay calm but this situation makes me uneasy.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Ack. Just got off the phone with my daughter who is away at college. She lives in an apartment off campus with three other girls. One of her roommates just ended a very short relationship and her ex isn't taking it well. The next step is a restraining order. They just found out he was back at their apartment after she (and the police) told him no more contact. Our daughter is frightened, she never liked the guy, even before her roommate ended it. They live on the ground floor and the doors and windows are typical cheap college housing stock. I'm trying to stay calm but this situation makes me uneasy.


Ugh! Awful situation. Can the police pick him up and scare him?


----------



## skyqueen

Anyone watching "Big Little Lies" on HBO?


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Anyone watching "Big Little Lies" on HBO?


I've been watching it.  Still waiting to find out who was murdered.  Renata?  Or someone's husband?  Any ideas?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Oh, decluttering books is *hard*! DH and I have done it three times so far, each time selling well over a thousand books. I don't know how we managed to accumulate so many, but we definitely did! Fortunately, we were living in Salt Lake City at the time, and there was an excellent used bookstore there who bought from estates. The owner would come to our house and cost out our library, then pay us a lump sum for the books we were "releasing." We always had some collectible first editions, so it was a win for him (he got some good things to resell) and a definite win for us! But books have a way of reproducing (at night, I think, when the lights go out) so we'd always end up with a collection again. Now that we've moved to a smaller house, though, we're trying to keep the collection to a more manageable size. And we really don't buy fiction any more, except as e-books. I don't know what we ever did before e-books! (Well, yes I do. We had a lot of books, LOL!)


I know all about books reproducing at night, ha ha!  I think that is what happens here.  Or maybe I should try telling that one to hubby.  I wish I had a local bookstore that would come in and buy from me.  I really let go of a lot of books last spring that we had used for home educating but that was just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Oh boy...do I get what you're saying!  I have a large collection of limited edition and signed Stephen King books that I really don't know why I ever purchased.  And that's not counting the entire Stephen King library that I have on bookshelves downstairs, most still in the original shrinkwrrap.  Now they are stored in large plastic bins in the family room since I had that bad sewage backup last summer and almost lost the entire collection!.   I have dozens of books that I really have to list and sell probably on ebay but I did it once before and it is very time consuming listing them and packing them safely and properly.  I had to sell a few of them last year to finance some very extensive and expensive dental work.  I  have to get my head into it and just start doing it instead of *talking* about doing it.....KWIM??????
> So glad that you're feeling better. We are still having the rollercoaster weather cycle here.  It was i the 60s today, and now the forecast is snow for Friday and a nor'easter on Tuesday.   I think I'm going to cry...


Hoo boy, do I know what you mean!!!  I have a stack of books that I need to list on Half.com and a bunch of items for eBay.  I typically don't sell books on eBay.  It's too time consuming.  Half.com goes a little faster and since it's affiliated with eBay you don't have to create a new selling profile and if you have positive feedback it makes that aspect easier as well.  You guys should see my library at the moment.  UGH.  That is today's project.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Ugh! Awful situation. Can the police pick him up and scare him?


The police are involved at this point but I don't know much more.  Our daughter will be coming home later today on spring break for a week and I'm sure I'll be getting an earful.  She's definitely looking forward to coming home!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Ack. Just got off the phone with my daughter who is away at college. She lives in an apartment off campus with three other girls. One of her roommates just ended a very short relationship and her ex isn't taking it well. The next step is a restraining order. They just found out he was back at their apartment after she (and the police) told him no more contact. Our daughter is frightened, she never liked the guy, even before her roommate ended it. They live on the ground floor and the doors and windows are typical cheap college housing stock. I'm trying to stay calm but this situation makes me uneasy.


That's very scary, CDM. I don't at all blame you for being nervous.
Her roommate *definitely* needs to get some advice about filing either a _restraining_ order or a _protective_ order (there's a difference, it varies from state to state, and she needs to be sure she's filing the right kind to give her the best kind of protection). It should be done sooner rather than later. That way, if her ex tries to get into the apartment again, she can call the police and they can pick him up pronto, because he's violated the order. The order won't stop him from being a jerk, but it will give the police the tools they need. 
She can call the police and find out which kind of order would be appropriate in her case, and they will be able to give her advice. I'm so glad the police are taking this seriously. They might also be willing to do routine patrols past the apartment to be sure there hasn't been a break-in. 
Hopefully if her ex sees that the police are taking this seriously, it will scare the cr@p out of him and he'll leave her alone. Guys like this are big bullies, and can't be allowed to get away with it.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> The police are involved at this point but I don't know much more.  Our daughter will be coming home later today on spring break for a week and I'm sure I'll be getting an earful.  She's definitely looking forward to coming home!


Just tell her to keep her cool and hopefully by now, some sort of retraining order is in effect.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I've been watching it.  Still waiting to find out who was murdered.  Renata?  Or someone's husband?  Any ideas?


So tempted to cheat and use Wikipedia


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> So tempted to cheat and use Wikipedia


I don't wanna know....I don't wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I don't wanna know....I don't wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I don't wanna know....I don't wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





skyqueen said:


>



 ...


----------



## Cilifene

Capu at work with me .....


----------



## Cilifene

Another working day ....


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


>





Cilifene said:


> Another working day ....
> 
> View attachment 3629223


I love how it looks and fits perfectly in your bicycle basket!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Another working day ....
> 
> View attachment 3629223


I'd mug you on your bike and grab that gorgeous bag!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I love how it looks and fits perfectly in your bicycle basket!!!



Thanks oreo, actually it doesn't fit  I have a little box in a black plastic bag inside the basket. The basket has a conical shape and therefore isn't wide enough without the little box


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I'd mug you on your bike and grab that gorgeous bag!


 Thank you


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks oreo, actually it doesn't fit  I have a little box in a black plastic bag inside the basket. The basket has a conical shape and therefore isn't wide enough without the little box


Well....it looks good anyway!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Well....it looks good anyway!!!


Thank you


----------



## can_do_mom

Good morning!  I'm trying to work up a little motivation here.  Just sitting with my laptop (and the dog) in front of the fireplace, sipping coffee and reading the Wall Street Journal.  Hubby is up at our lake home.  We lost a few trees in the wind storm we had this week and one of them hit our house and new deck.  (Did we ever have a tree fall and hit our deck in all the years of having a crummy deck?  No, we did not.  We replace the deck and less than six months later a tree falls on it...)  He's assessing the damage and we will have to get it repaired.  I have plenty of options for my day, just not sure which one I will take.  What is everyone else up to today?


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Good morning!  I'm trying to work up a little motivation here.  Just sitting with my laptop (and the dog) in front of the fireplace, sipping coffee and reading the Wall Street Journal.  Hubby is up at our lake home.  We lost a few trees in the wind storm we had this week and one of them hit our house and new deck.  (Did we ever have a tree fall and hit our deck in all the years of having a crummy deck?  No, we did not.  We replace the deck and less than six months later a tree falls on it...)  He's assessing the damage and we will have to get it repaired.  I have plenty of options for my day, just not sure which one I will take.  What is everyone else up to today?


Hi Can_do!!!  I can sympathize with your bad luck at your lake house, even though that probably doesnt make you feel any better,  I hope the damage wasn't too bad and is an easy (and inexpensive) fix.  Didn't do much of anything today, except go to the store to start stocking up on some food necessities before the nor'easter hits here Tuesday morning.  The meteorologists are expecting blizzard conditions with snow in the double digits.  Joy joy NOT


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Good morning!  I'm trying to work up a little motivation here.  Just sitting with my laptop (and the dog) in front of the fireplace, sipping coffee and reading the Wall Street Journal.  Hubby is up at our lake home.  We lost a few trees in the wind storm we had this week and one of them hit our house and new deck.  (Did we ever have a tree fall and hit our deck in all the years of having a crummy deck?  No, we did not.  We replace the deck and less than six months later a tree falls on it...)  He's assessing the damage and we will have to get it repaired.  I have plenty of options for my day, just not sure which one I will take.  What is everyone else up to today?


Oh no, was it very bad? 



oreo713 said:


> Hi Can_do!!!  I can sympathize with your bad luck at your lake house, even though that probably doesnt make you feel any better,  I hope the damage wasn't too bad and is an easy (and inexpensive) fix.  Didn't do much of anything today, except go to the store to start stocking up on some food necessities before the nor'easter hits here Tuesday morning.  The meteorologists are expecting blizzard conditions with snow in the double digits.  Joy joy NOT


Oh no - I hope it won't be as bad as predicted ...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Oh no, was it very bad?
> 
> 
> Oh no - I hope it won't be as bad as predicted ...


They're predicting 18" not including the drifts...........


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> They're predicting 18" not including the drifts...........


... Take care


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> ... Take care


Years ago, kids used to come down the blocks with shovels and you could "hire" them to clean up the snow.  These day, no one comes.  I guess it's not worth their while.  They would rather be on their  I-Pads.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Years ago, kids used to come down the blocks with shovels and you could "hire" them to clean up the snow.  These day, no one comes.  I guess it's not worth their while.  They would rather be on their  I-Pads.


DH used to make extra $$$ shoveling snow when he was a boy (this was in Massachusetts, where there was a TON of snow!) The rule was that he had to do his house first, and he didn't get paid for that. But afterwards he could go up & down the street with his shovel and ring doorbells. Definitely a different era!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> DH used to make extra $$$ shoveling snow when he was a boy (this was in Massachusetts, where there was a TON of snow!) The rule was that he had to do his house first, and he didn't get paid for that. But afterwards he could go up & down the street with his shovel and ring doorbells. Definitely a different era!


You are so right!! We didn't get paid to do chores around our homes.  We did it because we wanted to do our share to help out out parents.. Kids today are given so much , that they refuse (and worse, aren't expected) do to any W O  R K.  I think the term is "entitlement" .    Its very sad and parents have no one to blame but themselves.  So...at 61+ years of age, I will  be out in the cold when the snow ends, with my trusty shovel, layered clothing, and in my warm snowpants.  (yes, I did say snowpants.  Just like the ones we used to dress our kids in to play in the snow.  It may be embarassing, but at least my legs will be warm and dry!)..


----------



## udalrike

Hello again, ladies! Long time no see!
Got a new bag some time ago. It was a difficult decision if I should really keep it because it said it was made of fabric and polyester but when it came I was very sure that it was also made of fur which I normally don´t buy.
I kept it with a kind of bad conscience....


----------



## udalrike

And here is my new amber bracelet which I love. In Germany some say that amber is only for elder ladies.....
What do you think?


----------



## udalrike

Sorry for the double post


----------



## oreo713

[QUOTE="Cilifene, post: 31151142,
Oh no - I hope it won't be as bad as predicted ...[/QUOTE]

I just watched the news...it's going to be WORSE!!!  Blizzard conditions predicted.  18-24 inches (not counting the drifts which we always get) and it's going to snow from 4AM Tuesday morning through Tuesday night into Wednesday.  And, to add insult to injury, it's going to be bitterly cold with biting winds and MORE SNOW PREDICTED FOR SATURDAY!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> You are so right!! We didn't get paid to do chores around our homes.  We did it because we wanted to do our share to help out out parents.. Kids today are given so much , that they refuse (and worse, aren't expected) do to any W O  R K.  I think the term is "entitlement" .    Its very sad and parents have no one to blame but themselves.  So...at 61+ years of age, I will  be out in the cold when the snow ends, with my trusty shovel, layered clothing, and in my warm snowpants.  (yes, I did say snowpants.  Just like the ones we used to dress our kids in to play in the snow.  It may be embarassing, but at least my legs will be warm and dry!)..


Be careful out there, dear *oreo*!


----------



## oreo713

oreo713 said:


> Thanks, Elaine.  I value your opinion.  I will definitely do the "snag" test as soon as it gets here and I will try to post decent pictures.  I need Cilifene here to help me out with that!!!


ok..it finally arrived.  Doesn't seem to snag on my sweater (at least not yet..lol).  For what I paid for it, it's a keeper!  Now I just have to save up some serious money to get my hands rejuvenated...OMG  look at all the wrinkles and veins!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Be careful out there, dear *oreo*!


I will definitely watch out.  This weather is serious stuff.  For some reason Staten Island gets hit pretty bad.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Hi Can_do!!!  I can sympathize with your bad luck at your lake house, even though that probably doesnt make you feel any better,  I hope the damage wasn't too bad and is an easy (and inexpensive) fix.  Didn't do much of anything today, except go to the store to start stocking up on some food necessities before the nor'easter hits here Tuesday morning.  The meteorologists are expecting blizzard conditions with snow in the double digits.  Joy joy NOT


Sorry to hear about your weather.  We dodge a bullet with a snowstorm here.  Just got a few inches although I had to drive 50 miles on the slick roads yesterday.  Saw countless accidents.  I was very relieved to arrive home safely!

The deck and cabin can be repaired and were not damaged too bad.  The tree is quite large.  We were very fortunate that it kind of slid along the roofline and didn't crash right into the cabin.  Plus, right where the tree landed in the yard we frequently have our snowmobiles parked.  DH had already put them away for the season so that was a blessing as well.   We have a metal roof and I think parts will have to be replaced but not until it warms up.  What will we do with a huge green pine?  Maybe there's someone up there who can cut it up and haul it away.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> ok..it finally arrived.  Doesn't seem to snag on my sweater (at least not yet..lol).  For what I paid for it, it's a keeper!  Now I just have to save up some serious money to get my hands rejuvenated...OMG  look at all the wrinkles and veins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632590


OOOOOH!  I love the new ring!  It is so pretty and it looks like you could wear it all the time!  I don't know what you're talking about, I think your hands look fine. I'd say that's a score.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I will definitely watch out.  This weather is serious stuff.  For some reason Staten Island gets hit pretty bad.


I hope you're all stocked up on groceries and necessities.  Don't ask me why (I must have hoarding tendencies) but I think I could feed and house a small army for a month before I ran out of food and staples (besides milk and eggs).


----------



## can_do_mom

udalrike said:


> Hello again, ladies! Long time no see!
> Got a new bag some time ago. It was a difficult decision if I should really keep it because it said it was made of fabric and polyester but when it came I was very sure that it was also made of fur which I normally don´t buy.
> I kept it with a kind of bad conscience....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632108


I think the bag is fun!  And I like the chair it's sitting on, ha ha!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Sorry to hear about your weather.  We dodge a bullet with a snowstorm here.  Just got a few inches although I had to drive 50 miles on the slick roads yesterday.  Saw countless accidents.  I was very relieved to arrive home safely!
> 
> The deck and cabin can be repaired and were not damaged too bad.  The tree is quite large.  We were very fortunate that it kind of slid along the roofline and didn't crash right into the cabin.  Plus, right where the tree landed in the yard we frequently have our snowmobiles parked.  DH had already put them away for the season so that was a blessing as well.   We have a metal roof and I think parts will have to be replaced but not until it warms up.  What will we do with a huge green pine?  Maybe there's someone up there who can cut it up and haul it away.


I am so glad that it seems like you lucked out all-around.  What I wouldn't give to "dodge the bullet" but it doesn't seem to be going that way.  Personally I think that I gave myself a kinne-huera when I was telling Skyqueen how this was the warmest February on record!!  That'll teach me to keep my big, fat, mouth shut!     Driving on slick roads is one of those things that prefer not to do unless it's an emergency.  I am glad you arrived home safe and sound.
You were very lucky with your deck and cabin.  Even luckier that no one was there and no injuries.  That's the important thing.  You know what they say:  Material items can always be replaced..............


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> OOOOOH!  I love the new ring!  It is so pretty and it looks like you could wear it all the time!  I don't know what you're talking about, I think your hands look fine. I'd say that's a score.


You're so sweet!   (put your glasses on!!)


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I hope you're all stocked up on groceries and necessities.  Don't ask me why (I must have hoarding tendencies) but I think I could feed and house a small army for a month before I ran out of food and staples (besides milk and eggs).


I did the same thing.  It looks like I  stocked up for the apocalypse.  I bought things that I wouldn't even eat (just in case, you never know).  I am going to put on a ton of weight by the time I shovel myself out of here!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> You're so sweet!   (put your glasses on!!)


 LOL!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I did the same thing.  It looks like I  stocked up for the apocalypse.  I bought things that I wouldn't even eat (just in case, you never know).  I am going to put on a ton of weight by the time I shovel myself out of here!!!


All jokes aside, please be safe both during and after the storm.  It sounds like a doozy.  March storms are somewhat cruel, coming right when we're ready to be done with winter!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> All jokes aside, please be safe both during and after the storm.  It sounds like a doozy.  March storms are somewhat cruel, coming right when we're ready to be done with winter!


All jokes aside, my anxiety level has reached an all time high.  I don't do well with the idea of being "stuck" in the house when it is not my choice.  It's akin to feeling captive.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> All jokes aside, my anxiety level has reached an all time high.  I don't do well with the idea of being "stuck" in the house when it is not my choice.  It's akin to feeling captive.


I try to use times like that to accomplish a project or read a book I've been putting off.  I hope you are not "stuck" for too long and that your warmer weather returns ASAP!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I try to use times like that to accomplish a project or read a book I've been putting off.  I hope you are not "stuck" for too long and that your warmer weather returns ASAP!


Thanks sweetie....I really appreciate your kindness and positive thoughts...


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> All jokes aside, my anxiety level has reached an all time high.  I don't do well with the idea of being "stuck" in the house when it is not my choice.  It's akin to feeling captive.


I'm tracking the storm, and it looks like it will hit New York early tomorrow morning. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way, dear oreo!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm tracking the storm, and it looks like it will hit New York early tomorrow morning. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way, dear oreo!


Thanks Elaine....it just started to snow about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Elaine....it just started to snow about 10 minutes ago.



I'm in Baltimore...my work is closed, but it seems they have downgraded the storm.  We got maybe 3 - 4 inches.  I thought they've also lowered predictions for New York...we've been following it because my stepson lives in Manhattan.  I hope it's not too bad for you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

oreo713 said:


> All jokes aside, my anxiety level has reached an all time high.  I don't do well with the idea of being "stuck" in the house when it is not my choice.  It's akin to feeling captive.


this sounds like my mom. when the weather forces her to stay indoors. sadly, i notice her irritability level (on the phone or skype) gets higher. i guess it's understandable, though, to be completely trapped inside with no outside contact for days


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> I'm in Baltimore...my work is closed, but it seems they have downgraded the storm.  We got maybe 3 - 4 inches.  I thought they've also lowered predictions for New York...we've been following it because my stepson lives in Manhattan.  I hope it's not too bad for you!


Hi Bisbee.....yes, they lowered the predictions for the snow. So far I have about 8 inches by my house.  It has changed to hours of hail, ice pellets, severe wind, biting cold, and sleet.  The temp is hovering around 28 degrees at 10 AM this morning.  Unfortunately it is still going on and will be for hours. It will probably turn into a sheet of ice by the time we can get outside to start shoveling which looks like not until tomorrow morning.  I tried to open my front door, but the drifts due to the wind made it impossible, so it looks like when the time comes, going to have to exit the house by the garage.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hi Bisbee.....yes, they lowered the predictions for the snow. So far I have about 8 inches by my house.  It has changed to hours of hail, ice pellets, severe wind, biting cold, and sleet.  The temp is hovering around 28 degrees at 10 AM this morning.  Unfortunately it is still going on and will be for hours. It will probably turn into a sheet of ice by the time we can get outside to start shoveling which looks like not until tomorrow morning.  I tried to open my front door, but the drifts due to the wind made it impossible, so it looks like when the time comes, going to have to exit the house by the garage.



Be careful dear! I love your ring!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Be careful dear! I love your ring!


Thank you Cilifene.....I have to have the ring made a size or two smaller, but I may wait until the summer to see...you know "summer fingers tend to make your rings tighter.....lol


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi Bisbee.....yes, they lowered the predictions for the snow. So far I have about 8 inches by my house.  It has changed to hours of hail, ice pellets, severe wind, biting cold, and sleet.  The temp is hovering around 28 degrees at 10 AM this morning.  Unfortunately it is still going on and will be for hours. It will probably turn into a sheet of ice by the time we can get outside to start shoveling which looks like not until tomorrow morning.  I tried to open my front door, but the drifts due to the wind made it impossible, so it looks like when the time comes, going to have to exit the house by the garage.


Good morning, dear oreo, so sorry you're trapped inside your house. Be very careful dear!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Good morning, dear oreo, so sorry you're trapped inside your house. Be very careful dear!


Good morning to you too, Elaine.  I always try to be careful, I hate pain....lol   I just wish the snow/sleet/ice/wind/etc would stop already so the snow shoveling can commence before it freezes into a large and very deep ice skating rink!  Can one consider shoveling snow "exercising"??   lol


----------



## oreo713

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this sounds like my mom. when the weather forces her to stay indoors. sadly, i notice her irritability level (on the phone or skype) gets higher. i guess it's understandable, though, to be completely trapped inside with no outside contact for days


Hi ccbaggirl..... Last night, out of boredom, I prepared a beef stew for DH for dinner either tonight or tomorrow.  I don't even eat red meat!   I am trying to stay away  from the kitchen.  It's very easy to pack on a few pounds when stuck in the house!  Just trying to stay busy and occupied.!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

oreo713 said:


> Hi ccbaggirl..... Last night, out of boredom, I prepared a beef stew for DH for dinner either tonight or tomorrow.  I don't even eat red meat!   I am trying to stay away  from the kitchen.  It's very easy to pack on a few pounds when stuck in the house!  Just trying to stay busy and occupied.!


yep, i hear this! i actually think (personal opinion) that people in very cold climates have added weight because they eat to stay warm and yes, from boredom! i know my mom's only 'worst' is when the power goes, then it's no food, no computer, and complete ... nothing... for hours...


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for your reply, can do mom!


----------



## udalrike

And thank you for your kindness, everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

udalrike said:


> And thank you for your kindness, everyone!


Hi, *udalrike*... nice to "see" you! How have you been?


----------



## oreo713

udalrike said:


> And thank you for your kindness, everyone!


Welcome back!  LTNS   Hope all has been well with you!


----------



## oreo713

I've come to accept the fact that shoveling 10" of frozen snow,, and then cleaning the snow and ice off two cars  is  
something I never want to do again.  Not in this lifetime.   At no time in the future; On no occasion; Not ever.  Uh uh.   No.  Nope. Never.

GOT IT?????


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I've come to accept the fact that shoveling 10" of frozen snow,, and then cleaning the snow and ice off two cars  is
> something I never want to do again.  Not in this lifetime.   At no time in the future; On no occasion; Not ever.  Uh uh.   No.  Nope. Never.
> 
> GOT IT?????


LOL! We got zip on the Cape...much ado about nothing! *(Thank God!)*. I knew when I bought an expensive generator, I'd get no snow!!!
Love the new ring, Oreo, but we need a pic of the gorgeous bracelet AND ring! BTW, love your nails...such a clean, fresh look!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I've come to accept the fact that shoveling 10" of frozen snow,, and then cleaning the snow and ice off two cars  is
> something I never want to do again.  Not in this lifetime.   At no time in the future; On no occasion; Not ever.  Uh uh.   No.  Nope. Never.
> 
> GOT IT?????


Yup! We get it! 
I'm so sorry you had to go through this. Is it all over now? Or is there more snow coming????


----------



## skyqueen

Thanks to the "no snow" snowstorm, I got my income taxes ready for Mary...also paperwork for DS. Almost glad about all the hype, I got into
the mindset to do the work and I did it! 
Hell...I need a treat!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks to the "no snow" snowstorm,I got my income taxes ready for Mary...also paperwork for DS. Almost glad about all the hype, I got into
> the mindset to do the work and I did it!
> *Hell...I need a treat!*


What size treat? Scoop of coffee ice cream with jimmies? Or jewelry?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> What size treat? Scoop of coffee ice cream with jimmies? Or jewelry?


I'm thinking Gucci, Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'm thinking Gucci, Elaine


Atta girl! Shoes???????


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> LOL! We got zip on the Cape...much ado about nothing! *(Thank God!)*. I knew when I bought an expensive generator, I'd get no snow!!!
> Love the new ring, Oreo, but we need a pic of the gorgeous bracelet AND ring! BTW, love your nails...such a clean, fresh look!


lol   Lucky you SQ!  It was worth the cost of the generator NOT to get the snow.. Even though the storm didn't pan out as far as the inches we were expecting, the hail, frozen rain, and ice  more than made up for it.  As soon as my back feels a little better, I will get the bracelet out of the safe and take a picture of both pieces together.  (It will have to wait until my manicure appt next Wednesday.  My manicurist cancelled my appt for tomrrow due to the snow),  This time I will try to remember to put some sort of moisture lotion on first so my hands don't look like they belong to a 100 year old woman!   Lately I haven't been wearing my OPI Pompeii Purple (my favorite color for over 10 years).  I told my manicurist just one coat of Essie Waltz and then a clear top coat.  It's a nice clean look and goes with everything!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Yup! We get it!
> I'm so sorry you had to go through this. Is it all over now? Or is there more snow coming????


After hours of clearing the white stuff away, it decided to snow again.  Probably more flurries during the night and tomorrow,  I am so over it!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Thanks to the "no snow" snowstorm, I got my income taxes ready for Mary...also paperwork for DS. Almost glad about all the hype, I got into
> the mindset to do the work and I did it!
> Hell...I need a treat!


YES!    TREATS ARE GOOD!!!!    (you just reminded me that I have an appt with the tax acct Thursday, thank you very much)!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> What size treat? Scoop of coffee ice cream with jimmies? Or jewelry?


 JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY JEWELRY


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I'm thinking Gucci, Elaine


NO GUCCI  .............YES JEWELRY    !!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> NO GUCCI .............YES JEWELRY    !!!


Well...after the Roadster I'm done with big purchases. Still waiting for my diamond horseshoe. I have a 10K credit at the jewelry store where I sold some jewelry...must go in and see if anything meets my fancy.
I want a pair of Gucci Princetown mules in black!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Atta girl! Shoes???????


Yup!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Well...after the Roadster I'm done with big purchases. Still waiting for my diamond horseshoe. I have a 10K credit at the jewelry store where I sold some jewelry...must go in and see if anything meets my fancy.
> I want a pair of Gucci Princetown mules in black!


I was considering the Gucci Princetown mules. If you get them, let me know what you think!


----------



## can_do_mom

udalrike said:


> Thanks for your reply, can do mom!


Of course!


----------



## can_do_mom

can_do_mom said:


> Of course!


Ha! I put a smile in the first post but it didn't show up. I think it looks kinda jerk like without it-oops! Definitely not my intent!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> YES!    TREATS ARE GOOD!!!!    (you just reminded me that I have an appt with the tax acct Thursday, thank you very much)!


All done with the accountant and tax prep. We actually got good news this year too. When you're self employed taxes can be brutal.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> After hours of clearing the white stuff away, it decided to snow again.  Probably more flurries during the night and tomorrow,  I am so over it!!


Me too. I'm so ready for spring. I hope your snow begins to melt and that the shoveling isn't too daunting! Remember to use your knees and not your back! 

Yesterday was busy with spring cleaning, laundry, etc. Glad to have it done! My daughter that is home from college spent the day helping me Or I'd have never been able to get it all done. Feeling tired but grateful!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Elaine and Oreo!
I am fine. My son ( 18 years old) is in Laos right now. He has planned to stay 8 weeks but now he thinks about going to Malaysia too.


----------



## udalrike

I too want to see the bracelet, Oreo! Love the ring!
Skyqueen, for me jewelry is the best treat ever. And sometimes handbags, of course....


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Me too. I'm so ready for spring. I hope your snow begins to melt and that the shoveling isn't too daunting! Remember to use your knees and not your back!
> 
> Yesterday was busy with spring cleaning, laundry, etc. Glad to have it done! My daughter that is home from college spent the day helping me Or I'd have never been able to get it all done. Feeling tired but grateful!


I think Spring isn't coming anytime soon around here.  It's going to be freezing at least until after it SNOWS again on Saturday (sigh).  Shoveling was a killer.  I had to take Advil and lay down for the evening after shoveling. 
I hope your daughter is feeling calmer at home and that when she returns to school,, that awful "issue" would have been resolved.


----------



## udalrike

I hope the same too, can do mom!!! It is so awful when our children feel frightened!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> I want a pair of Gucci Princetown mules in black!


I was looking at those a bit too much (haven't heard back from the accountant yet about taxes, so don't know if it's good or bad), so I satisfied the urge with a Sam Edelson version. They are surprisingly well made, cute and comfy for a steal!  My wallet is happy.  I have not been terribly frugal lately...


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I was looking at those a bit too much (haven't heard back from the accountant yet about taxes, so don't know if it's good or bad), so I satisfied the urge with a Sam Edelson version. They are surprisingly well made, cute and comfy for a steal!  My wallet is happy.  I have not been terribly frugal lately...


Can you post a pic, dear?


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Can you post a pic, dear?


Are these them? ......(the also come in RED)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-paris-backless-tassel-loafer-women/4487675?cm_mmc=google-_-productads-_-Women:Shoes:Flats-_-5267217&rkg_id=h-56403e6adace6c5c783d9ccdcc4d3e31_t-1489609159&adpos=1o5&creative=145503081032&device=c&network=s&gclid=CLHawMaq2dICFQlWDQodDMEA_w


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Are these them? ......(the also come in RED)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-paris-backless-tassel-loafer-women/4487675?cm_mmc=google-_-productads-_-Women:Shoes:Flats-_-5267217&rkg_id=h-56403e6adace6c5c783d9ccdcc4d3e31_t-1489609159&adpos=1o5&creative=145503081032&device=c&network=s&gclid=CLHawMaq2dICFQlWDQodDMEA_w


Those are adorable! I'm thinking of cheating ad getting these...worried I'll slip out of the other ones 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-k...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER


----------



## clydekiwi

oreo713 said:


> ok..it finally arrived.  Doesn't seem to snag on my sweater (at least not yet..lol).  For what I paid for it, it's a keeper!  Now I just have to save up some serious money to get my hands rejuvenated...OMG  look at all the wrinkles and veins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632590



I love the black ring. Where did you get it?


----------



## oreo713

clydekiwi said:


> I love the black ring. Where did you get it?


Thank you clydekiwi.   Believe it or not....on ebay.  .  I'm pretty selective as I am really trying to cut down on spending.  I will only make a purchase if I am guaranteed that it an authentic piece by a specific designer (and at a good price ).  Otherwise I pass.  Been burnt one too many times.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Those are adorable! I'm thinking of cheating ad getting these...worried I'll slip out of the other ones
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-kings-slingback-mule-women/4479309?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER


I love these with the slingback. Very chic, and a lot safer than regular mules! Are you going to pop for them?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I love these with the slingback. Very chic, and a lot safer than regular mules! Are you going to pop for them?


I like to buy from my darling SA in Boston Gucci...I need a 10.5 since they run small. She's trying to hunt them down


----------



## skyqueen

clydekiwi said:


> I love the black ring. Where did you get it?


Hello Clydekiwi...your little dog is adorable! A Papillon?


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Hello Clydekiwi...your little dog is adorable! A Papillon?


It looks like a Papillon to me.   A lot of people mistake my beloved Sheltie for a Papillon.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> It looks like a Papillon to me.   A lot of people mistake my beloved Sheltie for a Papillon.


Thinking of you...having a pedicure. Pompeii Purple!!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Thinking of you...having a pedicure. Pompeii Purple!!!


OMG....take a picture!!!   My manicurist thinks that I am the only person that still loves this color!...I am going to have my pedicure done in Pompeii Purple next Wednesday.  We can be "toesie twins"   BTW...I wear the same size shoe as you also!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> OMG....take a picture!!!   My manicurist thinks that I am the only person that still loves this color!...I am going to have my pedicure done in Pompeii Purple next Wednesday.  We can be "toesie twins"   BTW...I wear the same size shoe as you also!!!


How do you guys remember the name of your nail polish color??  Is something wrong with me that I have never known the name of the color?


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Those are adorable! I'm thinking of cheating ad getting these...worried I'll slip out of the other ones
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-kings-slingback-mule-women/4479309?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER


I hadn't thought about the danger of falling out of a mule (although I've fallen off plenty of mule-headed horses in my day, LOL!) but if it was going to happen to anyone, it would happen to me.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks again for being SUCH a kind group of ladies


----------



## can_do_mom

Darling daughter and I are off to go look at a new bicycle for her.  Designer bags or designer bikes?  Both are expensive hobbies, ha ha!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> How do you guys remember the name of your nail polish color??  Is something wrong with me that I have never known the name of the color?


duh  ...you're cute   ...it's printed on the bottom of the bottle


----------



## oreo713

udalrike said:


> Thanks again for being SUCH a kind group of ladies


You're right udalrike.. I agree 100%  .this is the kindest group of ladies.  They have helped me keep my sanity many, many times without judging me.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Darling daughter and I are off to go look at a new bicycle for her.  Designer bags or designer bikes?  Both are expensive hobbies, ha ha!


I've seen some "designer" bikes that cost more than most designer bags.


----------



## oreo713

I made the biggest mistake today of trying on the most magnificent 18k wg 12.61 TCW diamond tennis bracelet while waiting for my jeweler to take out the battery in my rarely worn Piaget watch that I am probably going to sell.  I'm pouting now and probably will be for at least the rest of the week.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> OMG....take a picture!!!   My manicurist thinks that I am the only person that still loves this color!...I am going to have my pedicure done in Pompeii Purple next Wednesday.  We can be "toesie twins"   BTW...I wear the same size shoe as you also!!!


OK..."toesie/big feet twin". Love this color


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I made the biggest mistake today of trying on the most magnificent 18k wg 12.61 TCW diamond tennis bracelet while waiting for my jeweler to take out the battery in my rarely worn Piaget watch that I am probably going to sell.  I'm pouting now and probably will be for at least the rest of the week.


Post a pic of that gorgeous Piaget...absolutely fabulous!


----------



## clydekiwi

oreo713 said:


> Thank you clydekiwi.   Believe it or not....on ebay.  .  I'm pretty selective as I am really trying to cut down on spending.  I will only make a purchase if I am guaranteed that it an authentic piece by a specific designer (and at a good price ).  Otherwise I pass.  Been burnt one too many times.



Can i ask who the designer is and the name of the ring


----------



## oreo713

clydekiwi said:


> Can i ask who the designer is and the name of the ring


The designer is Cynthia Bach.  I don't know the name of the ring, but it is from her "crown" collection.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> OK..."toesie/big feet twin". Love this color
> View attachment 3635523


remind me to post my toesies next week!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Post a pic of that gorgeous Piaget...absolutely fabulous!


I will, promise.   I just put it away, so give me some time.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> OK..."toesie/big feet twin". Love this color
> View attachment 3635523


lol...at least your toes are in size order....my second toe is longer than the big toe (look back at the pic when I broke my toe).  I hear it's a trait inherent to European Jews. (please excuse me if that's not the correct term).


----------



## pjrufus

I went grey last night! I love it. It just feels so liberating. Kind of like taking a bra off after 15 hrs., and slipping into a nice soft t-tshirt, only more long-lasting.

Won't bore you all with the details, but I have a thread in The Beauty Bar about how I arrived at going grey.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/time-for-a-wig-decided-to-go-gray.961102/


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> duh  ...you're cute   ...it's printed on the bottom of the bottle


Ha ha! I knew it was on the bottom of the bottle but I never remember the names of the colors.  Of course I am late the the party, never having had a manicure and having my first pedicure at 50 when my friends discovered I'd never had one.  I didn't think I'd like my feet being touched.  Who knew I'd love it?


----------



## can_do_mom

pjrufus said:


> I went grey last night! I love it. It just feels so liberating. Kind of like taking a bra off after 15 hrs., and slipping into a nice soft t-tshirt, only more long-lasting.
> 
> Won't bore you all with the details, but I have a thread in The Beauty Bar about how I arrived at going grey.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/time-for-a-wig-decided-to-go-gray.961102/


I checked out the thread pjrufus!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I've seen some "designer" bikes that cost more than most designer bags.


No kidding!  We found one that would be perfect.  She's petite so she needs a small bike.  Dh wanted to see it before we bought anything so they are holding it until Saturday.  Not quite as much as a Neverfull, but close, ha ha!


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Are these them? ......(the also come in RED)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-paris-backless-tassel-loafer-women/4487675?cm_mmc=google-_-productads-_-Women:Shoes:Flats-_-5267217&rkg_id=h-56403e6adace6c5c783d9ccdcc4d3e31_t-1489609159&adpos=1o5&creative=145503081032&device=c&network=s&gclid=CLHawMaq2dICFQlWDQodDMEA_w


No...but I almost got those - in red!  I still may...but these are the ones 
I got in black.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sam-ede...onalizedsort&fashioncolor=SOFT SILVER LEATHER


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> lol...at least your toes are in size order....my second toe is longer than the big toe (look back at the pic when I broke my toe).  I hear it's a trait inherent to European Jews. (please excuse me if that's not the correct term).


I think you mean Ashkenazi Jews - I'm one.  But...my second toe is not longer than my big toe.  I've never heard that before!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Ha ha! I knew it was on the bottom of the bottle but I never remember the names of the colors.  Of course I am late the the party, never having had a manicure and having my first pedicure at 50 when my friends discovered I'd never had one.  I didn't think I'd like my feet being touched.  Who knew I'd love it?


I still don't like my feet being touched....very ticklish!!!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> No kidding!  We found one that would be perfect.  She's petite so she needs a small bike.  Dh wanted to see it before we bought anything so they are holding it until Saturday.  Not quite as much as a Neverfull, but close, ha ha!


Give her a choice.....bet she'll pick the Neverfull!!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> I think you mean Ashkenazi Jews - I'm one.  But...my second toe is not longer than my big toe.  I've never heard that before!


I was told this in hebrew school!  Whether it is true or myth, not sure.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I think you mean Ashkenazi Jews - I'm one.  But...my second toe is not longer than my big toe.  I've never heard that before!





oreo713 said:


> I was told this in hebrew school!  Whether it is true or myth, not sure.


Funny
I have twin dear friends...45 years. They are Jewish (Russian) and today is their birthday...so they are my little Jewish leprechauns! 
I must ask them about the "toe thing".


----------



## clydekiwi

oreo713 said:


> The designer is Cynthia Bach.  I don't know the name of the ring, but it is from her "crown" collection.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Funny
> I have twin dear friends...45 years. They are Jewish (Russian) and today is their birthday...so they are my little Jewish leprechauns!
> I must ask them about the "toe thing".


Today is my stepson's birthday and my nephew's too.  Exactly 10 years apart - 33 and 23.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Give her a choice.....bet she'll pick the Neverfull!!


I am sure my hubby will not give her that choice!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> Today is my stepson's birthday and my nephew's too.  Exactly 10 years apart - 33 and 23.


St. Paddy babies!!    Cheers!!!     Happy Birthday wishes to the both of the "laddies"!!!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I am sure my hubby will not give her that choice!


Nah....I don't think so either.   lol


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I think you mean Ashkenazi Jews - I'm one.  But...my second toe is not longer than my big toe.  I've never heard that before!


I never had heard it either, but mine is!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I never had heard it either, but mine is!


Then we're toe twinsies too!!!   I just Googled it and there seems to be a lot of thoughts on this:
http://www.familytree.com/blog/feet-toes/


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Then we're toe twinsies too!!!   I just Googled it and there seems to be a lot of thoughts on this:
> http://www.familytree.com/blog/feet-toes/


Amazing the things we learn on this thread!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

We just got home from a fun evening out. Our son (the one standing) performed in his high school production of Alice in Wonderland as the Mad Hatter. He did a wonderful job. Hubby and I were so proud! Then we had a nice dinner out at a friend's new restaurant in town. So, all in all, it's been a great night! ❤


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3637299
> 
> We just got home from a fun evening out. Our son (the one standing) performed in his high school production of Alice in Wonderland as the Mad Hatter. He did a wonderful job. Hubby and I were so proud! Then we had a nice dinner out at a friend's new restaurant in town. So, all in all, it's been a great night! ❤


Is your son interested in a career in acting?  Looks like so much fun!  Great costumes!  Next stop Broadway???


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3637299
> 
> We just got home from a fun evening out. Our son (the one standing) performed in his high school production of Alice in Wonderland as the Mad Hatter. He did a wonderful job. Hubby and I were so proud! Then we had a nice dinner out at a friend's new restaurant in town. So, all in all, it's been a great night! ❤


He's got a terrific smile. I can see the energy and enthusiasm coming from him, CDM! You must be so proud!


----------



## oreo713

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3637299
> 
> We just got home from a fun evening out. Our son (the one standing) performed in his high school production of Alice in Wonderland as the Mad Hatter. He did a wonderful job. Hubby and I were so proud! Then we had a nice dinner out at a friend's new restaurant in town. So, all in all, it's been a great night! ❤


So handsome...much better than Johnny Depp


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!


To you, too, darling Oreo!


----------



## skyqueen

These just came from Last Call...I was skeptical. IRL they're adorable! Hoochie-Coochie


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> These just came from Last Call...I was skeptical. IRL they're adorable! Hoochie-Coochie
> View attachment 3640317


Very, very nice and blingy!!! (not Hoochie-Coochie )   I used to love going to Last Call.  The last few times I went, I was a bit disappointed.  They don't seem to carry as many hi-end items as they used to.  And the Off-Fifth by be looks like Marshall's (which I happen to love) after markdown day, things thrown all over the place..  I'm glad I don't have the desire to shop nearly as much as I used to.
BTW.....your toenails look F A B U L O U S!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Is your son interested in a career in acting?  Looks like so much fun!  Great costumes!  Next stop Broadway???


Thanks, Oreo!  He enjoys acting but at this point he just performs in school productions.  He lost his voice after his busy weekend and is home from school today.  Glad it didn't happen before the play!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> He's got a terrific smile. I can see the energy and enthusiasm coming from him, CDM! You must be so proud!


Thanks, Elaine!  He was a bit concerned with the level of quality of this production so we weren't sure what to expect (and let's face it, while it may be a classic, Alice in Wonderland is rather a strange tale) but we really enjoyed the show.  He doesn't practice in front of us, so his performance was a total surprise.  He nailed it!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> So handsome...much better than Johnny Depp


Well, of course I think so but then, I'm slightly biased.  Ha ha!  School play done, next up, track and field.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Very, very nice and blingy!!! (not Hoochie-Coochie )   I used to love going to Last Call.  The last few times I went, I was a bit disappointed.  They don't seem to carry as many hi-end items as they used to.  And the Off-Fifth by be looks like Marshall's (which I happen to love) after markdown day, things thrown all over the place..  I'm glad I don't have the desire to shop nearly as much as I used to.
> BTW.....your toenails look F A B U L O U S!


I only shop online....so you never know. Pleasantly surprised. Love our nail color and goes with the sandlels if it ever warms up enough for me to wear them


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Give her a choice.....bet she'll pick the Neverfull!!





No Neverfull for our girl.  She's pretty excited about her new bike.  So much so that she drug me out when the temps were in the low 30's to go for a bike ride before she had to go back to school.  This bike will stay at home and she will bring her old bike to commute to classes.  Campus life is not kind to bicycles and so we opted keep the old bike for that purpose.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I only shop online....so you never know. Pleasantly surprised. Love our nail color and goes with the sandlels if it ever warms up enough for me to wear them


I will check that color out when I go in for my next pedicure and I think your sandals are adorable!  I'm with you on waiting impatiently for it to warm up.  Our snow is gone but the temps remain below normal.  I think we are all eager for spring!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3640455
> 
> No Neverfull for our girl.  She's pretty excited about her new bike.  So much so that she drug me out when the temps were in the low 30's to go for a bike ride before she had to go back to school.  This bike will stay at home and she will bring her old bike to commute to classes.  Campus life is not kind to bicycles and so we opted keep the old bike for that purpose.


She looks terrific, CDM! Such a fine young woman!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I will check that color out when I go in for my next pedicure and I think your sandals are adorable!  I'm with you on waiting impatiently for it to warm up.  Our snow is gone but the temps remain below normal.  I think we are all eager for spring!


OPI Pompeii Purple...not really purple (deep pink) and is slightly iridescent. Great color


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> These just came from Last Call...I was skeptical. IRL they're adorable! Hoochie-Coochie
> View attachment 3640317





skyqueen said:


> I only shop online....so you never know. Pleasantly surprised. Love our nail color and goes with the sandlels if it ever warms up enough for me to wear them


Now that I no longer have to bandage my toes together, I am finally getting my first pedicure since I broke my toe back In January. You can well imagine how long overdue it is!  I've had to trim and file my toenails myself 3 or 4 times as I absolutely H A T E long toenails.  But as luck has it, although it will be in the 50s again tomorrow, the  forecasters are predicting that the temp on Wednesday morning is going to plummet into the low teens.  I just L O V E putting on Uggs over freshly pedicured and polished toes.  Oh well, it has to be done... 
I'm usually disappointed when I shop for shoes online. You really lucked out!   They are so cute! Do they have a "thingie" between the toes?


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3640455
> 
> No Neverfull for our girl.  She's pretty excited about her new bike.  So much so that she drug me out when the temps were in the low 30's to go for a bike ride before she had to go back to school.  This bike will stay at home and she will bring her old bike to commute to classes.  Campus life is not kind to bicycles and so we opted keep the old bike for that purpose.


Your daughter is so pretty, just like her mommy!  Is that an English racer?  My dad bought me one when I turned 16.  The next month I started driver's ed, passed my road test on the first try, and gave my bike to my brother (back in the 70s  in NY, girls NEVER would be caught dead on a girl's bike.....lol)  and never looked back.....
I LOVE A NEVERFULL....just never had a reason to buy one.  Perhaps one day.................


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> OPI Pompeii Purple...not really purple (deep pink) and is slightly iridescent. Great color


It's sort of an iridescent fuschia.       Did you eve notice that in the sunlight, it sometimes has an orange shimmer?  My favorite color for over 12 years.  I buy 6 bottles at a time and keep them in the refrigerator.  Believe it or not, they keep well when they are cold.  I am always scared that OPI will discontinue the color again, like they did about 8 years ago.  My nail salon doesnt carry it, so I bring my own, which is fine by me.  This way, I don't see another woman with Pompeii Purple.on!   I've gotten stopped so often about the color over the years. ,  When asked I just tell them.....I don't know the name, it's fuschia something or other....lol
SQ.....do you use the regular polish or the gel?  I only wear the regular polish.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Now that I no longer have to bandage my toes together, I am finally getting my first pedicure since I broke my toe back In January. You can well imagine how long overdue it is!  I've had to trim and file my toenails myself 3 or 4 times as I absolutely H A T E long toenails.  But as luck has it, although it will be in the 50s again tomorrow, the  forecasters are predicting that the temp on Wednesday morning is going to plummet into the low teens.  I just L O V E putting on Uggs over freshly pedicured and polished toes.  Oh well, it has to be done...
> I'm usually disappointed when I shop for shoes online. You really lucked out!   They are so cute! Do they have a "thingie" between the toes?


Ha ha, the old Uggs over the fresh pedicure trick.  It just seems so wrong, doesn't it Oreo?  It's got to warm up for both of us one of these days, doesn't it???


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> It's sort of an iridescent fuschia.       Did you eve notice that in the sunlight, it sometimes has an orange shimmer?  My favorite color for over 12 years.  I buy 6 bottles at a time and keep them in the refrigerator.  Believe it or not, they keep well when they are cold.  I am always scared that OPI will discontinue the color again, like they did about 8 years ago.  My nail salon doesnt carry it, so I bring my own, which is fine by me.  This way, I don't see another woman with Pompeii Purple.on!   I've gotten stopped so often about the color over the years. ,  When asked I just tell them.....I don't know the name, it's fuschia something or other....lol
> SQ.....do you use the regular polish or the gel?  I only wear the regular polish.


I feel like I was just given the secret password into a special club!  Thanks for sharing, Oreo!  I will have to see if my salon carries it.  If not, I will go in search of Pompeii Purple...


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Your daughter is so pretty, just like her mommy!  Is that an English racer?  My dad bought me one when I turned 16.  The next month I started driver's ed, passed my road test on the first try, and gave my bike to my brother (back in the 70s  in NY, girls NEVER would be caught dead on a girl's bike.....lol)  and never looked back.....
> I LOVE A NEVERFULL....just never had a reason to buy one.  Perhaps one day.................


Aw, thanks!  You are too kind!  It's a Trek Lexa S.  Not sure what the S stands for.  Our other daughter has a very similar model as do I.  So we all have virtually the same bike, just different colors and sizes.  I never had a nice bike before my hubby bought it for me last year.  We went in search of a bike for our other  daughter and I got one too!  So now I have a fighting chance of keeping up with the girls.  My old clunker was much heavier and squeaked so loud when I used the brakes that I probably made the neighborhood dogs howl -  LOL!  

As for the Neverfull, I have been on the fence about buying one forever.  But perhaps when we are back in Paris, I will actually get off the fence and purchase one.  

And I am so glad your toes are not taped anymore and you can get a little pampering and a pedicure!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Now that I no longer have to bandage my toes together, I am finally getting my first pedicure since I broke my toe back In January. You can well imagine how long overdue it is!  I've had to trim and file my toenails myself 3 or 4 times as I absolutely H A T E long toenails.  But as luck has it, although it will be in the 50s again tomorrow, the  forecasters are predicting that the temp on Wednesday morning is going to plummet into the low teens.  I just L O V E putting on Uggs over freshly pedicured and polished toes.  Oh well, it has to be done...
> I'm usually disappointed when I shop for shoes online. You really lucked out!   They are so cute! Do they have a "thingie" between the toes?


You are ready for a pedicure  
Yes...the sandals have the "thingie" between the toes, extra security!


oreo713 said:


> It's sort of an iridescent fuschia.       Did you eve notice that in the sunlight, it sometimes has an orange shimmer?  My favorite color for over 12 years.  I buy 6 bottles at a time and keep them in the refrigerator.  Believe it or not, they keep well when they are cold.  I am always scared that OPI will discontinue the color again, like they did about 8 years ago.  My nail salon doesnt carry it, so I bring my own, which is fine by me.  This way, I don't see another woman with Pompeii Purple.on!   I've gotten stopped so often about the color over the years. ,  When asked I just tell them.....I don't know the name, it's fuschia something or other....lol
> SQ.....do you use the regular polish or the gel?  I only wear the regular polish.


Perfect description...iridescent fuschia! She uses regular polish but I put an extra top coat on when I get home.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3640455
> 
> No Neverfull for our girl.  She's pretty excited about her new bike.  So much so that she drug me out when the temps were in the low 30's to go for a bike ride before she had to go back to school.  This bike will stay at home and she will bring her old bike to commute to classes.  Campus life is not kind to bicycles and so we opted keep the old bike for that purpose.


Gorgeous like her mom


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> These just came from Last Call...I was skeptical. IRL they're adorable! Hoochie-Coochie
> View attachment 3640317


Very pretty.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, thanks!  You are too kind!  It's a Trek Lexa S.  Not sure what the S stands for.  Our other daughter has a very similar model as do I.  So we all have virtually the same bike, just different colors and sizes.  I never had a nice bike before my hubby bought it for me last year.  We went in search of a bike for our other  daughter and I got one too!  So now I have a fighting chance of keeping up with the girls.  My old clunker was much heavier and squeaked so loud when I used the brakes that I probably made the neighborhood dogs howl -  LOL!
> 
> As for the Neverfull, I have been on the fence about buying one forever.  But perhaps when we are back in Paris, I will actually get off the fence and purchase one.
> 
> And I am so glad your toes are not taped anymore and you can get a little pampering and a pedicure!



Neverfull, what size? epi or canvas? Damier, mono, azur?


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Ha ha, the old Uggs over the fresh pedicure trick.  It just seems so wrong, doesn't it Oreo?  It's got to warm up for both of us one of these days, doesn't it???



sorry double post....is there a way to DELETE a post?


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Ha ha, the old Uggs over the fresh pedicure trick.  It just seems so wrong, doesn't it Oreo?  It's got to warm up for both of us one of these days, doesn't it???


It doesn't just seem wrong.....it IS wrong....lol


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I feel like I was just given the secret password into a special club!  Thanks for sharing, Oreo!  I will have to see if my salon carries it.  If not, I will go in search of Pompeii Purple...


Hush.....no one else needs to have the name of this polish..BIG SECRET


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, thanks!  You are too kind!  It's a Trek Lexa S.  Not sure what the S stands for.  Our other daughter has a very similar model as do I.  So we all have virtually the same bike, just different colors and sizes.  I never had a nice bike before my hubby bought it for me last year.  We went in search of a bike for our other  daughter and I got one too!  So now I have a fighting chance of keeping up with the girls.  My old clunker was much heavier and squeaked so loud when I used the brakes that I probably made the neighborhood dogs howl -  LOL!
> 
> As for the Neverfull, I have been on the fence about buying one forever.  But perhaps when we are back in Paris, I will actually get off the fence and purchase one.
> 
> And I am so glad your toes are not taped anymore and you can get a little pampering and a pedicure!


Not too kind, Just stating the truth.
I purchased my daughter a TREK bike (purple of course) way back in......hmmmmmmmm must have been in the very early 90's a few years prior to her getting her driver's license.  She still has it stored at her house.  It's a great bike.
I would love a Neverfull. but I really don't see it happening in the near future.  I can't justify buying it right now the way things are around here.
I will have to live vicariously through you during your Paris trip.   Make it a good one, I want to have a great time!!


----------



## skyqueen

Went Ray Ban crazy yesterday. Since I'm at the beach so much, these polarized lenses fit the bill. Hard to find sunglasses for small faces


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Went Ray Ban crazy yesterday. Since I'm at the beach so much, these polarized lenses fit the bill. Hard to find sunglasses for small faces
> View attachment 3642374



Love both but especially the left ones


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Went Ray Ban crazy yesterday. Since I'm at the beach so much, these polarized lenses fit the bill. Hard to find sunglasses for small faces
> View attachment 3642374


These are great, Skyqueen! Perfect beach-wear! 
Is it now beach weather in your part of the country? Or is it still too cold?


----------



## oreo713

toesie twins!!!   sorry had to delete pic....it was wayyyyyyyyyyyy too big!


----------



## oreo713

. I hope this is better.  My toes looked so big and blue!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Went Ray Ban crazy yesterday. Since I'm at the beach so much, these polarized lenses fit the bill. Hard to find sunglasses for small faces
> View attachment 3642374


I love them both, but especially the ones on the left.  I have the opposite problem.  I have a very large face, but I must admit, I have found plenty over the years.  I have to start getting rid of some.  I have a drawer full of them, and of course, I usually wear the same ones all the time!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I love them both, but especially the ones on the left.  I have the opposite problem.  I have a very large face, but I must admit, I have found plenty over the years.  I have to start getting rid of some.  I have a drawer full of them, and of course, I usually wear the same ones all the time!!!


I haven't worn aviators in years but I loved the blue lenses. I can wear them inside, too. I wore the round black ones today...comfy!


----------



## oreo713

such a great look..........take modeling pics


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Post a pic of that gorgeous Piaget...absolutely fabulous!


ok....here it is...I love the look of it, but I have no where to wear it.  That's why I had the battery taken out.  I really should sell it.  My daughter doesn't want it.  What to do,.......what to do..........


----------



## oreo713

oops


----------



## oreo713

Here's a better picture. The dial is so small that I can't even tell what the time is


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3642823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture. The dial is so small that I can't even tell what the time is


Classic Piaget! Wear it!!!
I live in fashion hell and still wear my new Roadster, J12 and Tag. I wear them for ME


----------



## skyqueen

A little nervous...Friday I'm having the last of my teeth crowned. 8 teeth! My Dentist only booked me...5-6 hours, hopefully.
I know they will look great but................


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Classic Piaget! Wear it!!!
> I live in fashion hell and still wear my new Roadster, J12 and Tag. I wear them for ME


What's the point if I can't read the dial????     I LOVE your Roadster. 
*I AM A HOARDER....there...I am owning it!!!  (Now what do I do about it???)*


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> A little nervous...Friday I'm having the last of my teeth crowned. 8 teeth! My Dentist only booked me...5-6 hours, hopefully.
> I know they will look great but................


It will all be worth it in the end.  I'm in the process of having my caps and crowns redone.  It seems that my gums receded and I hated the way it was starting to look.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> What's the point if I can't read the dial????     I LOVE your Roadster.
> *I AM A HOARDER....there...I am owning it!!!  (Now what do I do about it???)*


I just love you!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> It will all be worth it in the end.  I'm in the process of having my caps and crowns redone.  It seems that my gums receded and I hated the way it was starting to look.


Yes...it will be worth it! The top teeth look great now the bottom will look great, too. 
My new mantra!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I just love you!


Awwwww   ditto   
I think I've totally lost it.......


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Love both but especially the left ones


Me too...the aviators are classic, of course.  Love the others...I have a similar pair and it's uncanny how often strangers tell me they like my sunglasses!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Neverfull, what size? epi or canvas? Damier, mono, azur?


Well, that's the thing.  I can never make up my mind.  I'd probably go with the medium size, but not sure which canvas...


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Well, that's the thing.  I can never make up my mind.  I'd probably go with the medium size, but not sure which canvas...


Go BIG ... or go home.   No guts, no glory!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Went Ray Ban crazy yesterday. Since I'm at the beach so much, these polarized lenses fit the bill. Hard to find sunglasses for small faces
> View attachment 3642374


Both are so cute!  And I have the same problem, smaller face so fashion sunglasses sometimes look ridiculous on me.  Like I'm playing dress up with mommy's sunglasses.  LOL! 

I didn't let it stop me from buying a pair of the Burberry cat eye sunglasses for our Mexico trip though.  Let me dig through my pics to see if I can find one.


----------



## can_do_mom

I know they look a little big but I decided that was the point with the cat eye glasses.  Hope I'm right about that, ha ha!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Go BIG ... or go home.   No guts, no glory!!!


Oreo, I just love you!  Okay, I'll look at the GM - twist my arm - LOL!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3644788
> 
> I know they look a little big but I decided that was the point with the cat eye glasses.  Hope I'm right about that, ha ha!


I love large glasses....very Jackie O


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oreo, I just love you!  Okay, I'll look at the GM - twist my arm - LOL!


See which fits your lifestyle better.   I need to schlep my life with me.  It's an OCD thing, I think.  I'm always afraid I'm not going to have what I (or anyone else for that matter)  need.....


----------



## can_do_mom

Confession time.  I've been busy and put our trip on the back burner.  I have done NOTHING since I've posted about it a month ago.  ACK!  I have got to get going and make some reservations.  In my defense, no one will give me feedback.  They all just want me to decide, which sounds great in March.  But in June when we are sweating in the rental car and driving I will have to endure the complaints if we are spending too much time on the road, if the airbnb apartments aren't nice, etc.  SO.  Feel free to hold me accountable.  I have got to do this ASAP or accommodations will get very pricey, which is avoidable if I just finish our itinerary and get my butt in gear.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> See which fits your lifestyle better.   I need to schlep my life with me.  It's an OCD thing, I think.  I'm always afraid I'm not going to have what I (or anyone else for that matter)  need.....


I get it.  When the kids were younger I was like the girl scout mom, always prepared.  I usually ran back into the house at least once every time we went anywhere.  Actually, that is still quite common for me, LOL!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I get it.  When the kids were younger I was like the girl scout mom, always prepared.  I usually ran back into the house at least once every time we went anywhere.  Actually, that is still quite common for me, LOL!


Ergo....pretty much all my bags are "back-breakers"


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Confession time.  I've been busy and put our trip on the back burner.  I have done NOTHING since I've posted about it a month ago.  ACK!  I have got to get going and make some reservations.  In my defense, no one will give me feedback.  They all just want me to decide, which sounds great in March.  But in June when we are sweating in the rental car and driving I will have to endure the complaints if we are spending too much time on the road, if the airbnb apartments aren't nice, etc.  SO.  Feel free to hold me accountable.  I have got to do this ASAP or accommodations will get very pricey, which is avoidable if I just finish our itinerary and get my butt in gear.


A big NO for "enduring complaints" and holding you "accountable".  If no one is going to give you any feedback, or help with the planning....warn them to either "put up or shut up".  This was they have been duly warned.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Go BIG ... or go home.   No guts, no glory!!!


OMG...I had to laugh!
Probably 35 years ago I had Bette Davis on my flight. (She's from Pitsfield, MA). Tiny, busty but looked very intimidating...I just loved her! We chatted from JFK to LAX.
Being intimidating, other passengers were afraid to ask her for her autograph. For the few that did...they were in for a treat! She couldn't have been nicer when approached. Her autograph read..."No guts, no glory" Bette Davis or "Old age ain't for sissies" Bette Davis. Gotta love it


----------



## skyqueen

Over 4 hours at the dentist...8 crowns. I now have 1 tooth left in my head that's my own 
These are my temporaries...a little too white. The permanent ones will be the same color as my other teeth and more realistic, like the top teeth.
But you get the gist. My dentist gave me the teeth God should have


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Over 4 hours at the dentist...8 crowns. I now have 1 tooth left in my head that's my own
> These are my temporaries...a little too white. The permanent ones will be the same color as my other teeth and more realistic, like the top teeth.
> But you get the gist. My dentist gave me the teeth God should have
> View attachment 3644949


Honestly, they look great...even the temps look wonderful.  When I originally had my top caps made, I was still smoking, so I didn't want the tops too far off in color from the bottoms.  Then, a few years later I had the bottoms done as I was grinding them down into little stumps and I figured that before I needed to have root canal, lets cap them so it would lessen the chance of that happening.  In retrospect, I wish I made everything a few shades lighter,  Now I still have to match the new ones that I'm having redone,  with the older ones.  I wish I could do them all over, but I really can't justify spending over 40K to do that.   I'm glad I had the 8 implants done in the back when I had the chance. The prices have skyrocketed!


----------



## oreo713

Yesterday was National Puppy Day....in memory of Oreo


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> OMG...I had to laugh!
> Probably 35 years ago I had Bette Davis on my flight. (She's from Pitsfield, MA). Tiny, busty but looked very intimidating...I just loved her! We chatted from JFK to LAX.
> Being intimidating, other passengers were afraid to ask her for her autograph. For the few that did...they were in for a treat! She couldn't have been nicer when approached. Her autograph read..."No guts, no glory" Bette Davis or "Old age ain't for sissies" Bette Davis. Gotta love it


What a fabulous story, dear! Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Yesterday was National Puppy Day....in memory of Oreo
> View attachment 3645112


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Honestly, they look great...even the temps look wonderful.  When I originally had my top caps made, I was still smoking, so I didn't want the tops too far off in color from the bottoms.  Then, a few years later I had the bottoms done as I was grinding them down into little stumps and I figured that before I needed to have root canal, lets cap them so it would lessen the chance of that happening.  In retrospect, I wish I made everything a few shades lighter,  Now I still have to match the new ones that I'm having redone,  with the older ones.  I wish I could do them all over, but I really can't justify spending over 40K to do that.   I'm glad I had the 8 implants done in the back when I had the chance. The prices have skyrocketed!


I hear you! I have bone loss so that was a lot of my problem. I have 3 implants, too...more expensive then crowns! I didn't have the whitest color but 
they're white enough. Most people just think I've had my teeth whitened professionally.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> What a fabulous story, dear! Thank you!


She was definitely a hoot!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3644788
> 
> I know they look a little big but I decided that was the point with the cat eye glasses.  Hope I'm right about that, ha ha!


Absolutely love cat eyes shaped glasses


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Yesterday was National Puppy Day....in memory of Oreo
> View attachment 3645112


Aww, so cute


----------



## skyqueen

Finally got the horseshoe insert for my necklace...came out great. Very sparkly!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Finally got the horseshoe insert for my necklace...came out great. Very sparkly!
> View attachment 3646401


It's stunning SQ....I love how you can change the charm as the mood moves you.  It's so unique!  Is your jeweler putting this on a website?  I don't remember if you said that your jeweler custom makes the charms or does she/he order them.  In any event, enjoy and wear them in the best of health!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Yesterday was National Puppy Day....in memory of Oreo
> View attachment 3645112


Darling Oreo...just adorable! Was Oreo a Border Collie?


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> OMG...I had to laugh!
> Probably 35 years ago I had Bette Davis on my flight. (She's from Pitsfield, MA). Tiny, busty but looked very intimidating...I just loved her! We chatted from JFK to LAX.
> Being intimidating, other passengers were afraid to ask her for her autograph. For the few that did...they were in for a treat! She couldn't have been nicer when approached. Her autograph read..."No guts, no glory" Bette Davis or "Old age ain't for sissies" Bette Davis. Gotta love it


Too bad I can't live by that creed.....honestly, I'm chicken sh*t....


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Too bad I can't live by that creed.....honestly, I'm chicken sh*t....


Are you kidding me? You are going through a lot right now and I'd say you're doing just great...I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Finally got the horseshoe insert for my necklace...came out great. Very sparkly!
> View attachment 3646401


It is so beautiful SQ!


----------



## Cilifene

I finally got to take my Balmain blazer out for the first time - a few weeks ago ...  ...Sorry, if I already posted this pic, can't remember


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I finally got to take my Balmain blazer out for the first time - a few weeks ago ...  ...Sorry, if I already posted this pic, can't remember
> 
> View attachment 3646436


It's F A B U L O U S  and looks like it was custom made for you!...I don't know how you were on the fence about it when you first showed it to us?  It was a winner from the get-go!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Darling Oreo...just adorable! Was Oreo a Border Collie?


nope....he was a bi-black Shetland Sheepdog (Sheltie).   Somewhere down the line shelties must have been mixed with border collies, hence the coloring.  He was as smart as smart could be, and even more loving and loyal.  I miss him, and my other furbabies, so very much.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Are you kidding me? You are going through a lot right now and I'd say you're doing just great...I don't know how you do it!


Thanks SQ....              It's been a bit "overwhelming".


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> It's F A B U L O U S  and looks like it was custom made for you!...I don't know how you were on the fence about it when you first showed it to us?  It was a winner from the get-go!!


Thank you so much oreo!!! you are too kind


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thank you so much oreo!!! you are too kind


Just the facts, Ma'am


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I finally got to take my Balmain blazer out for the first time - a few weeks ago ...  ...Sorry, if I already posted this pic, can't remember
> 
> View attachment 3646436


Just WOW!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just WOW!



Thanks dear


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Yesterday was National Puppy Day....in memory of Oreo
> View attachment 3645112


Aw, what a sweet pic or Oreo.  Such a handsome boy!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, what a sweet pic or Oreo.  Such a handsome boy!


Thank you Can-do....he was as good as he was handsome.  I miss him terribly.


----------



## eliwon

can_do_mom said:


> Yes, Elaine, DH is what I would call a reluctant traveler.  He gets anxious when he's outside his comfort zone.  But he also doesn't like when we go jet setting and leave him so the only solution is to bring him with us!  I'm hoping it will be a fantastic trip for all.  I have planned a number of these sorts of trips so I'm in my element.  I love TripAdvisor for that purpose.  This trip is a little more last minute than I'd like but these ridiculous fares came up on IcelandAir ($490 RT MSP to CDG!) and I had to jump on them.  We will be in Iceland for three days and then in Europe for 16 days I think.  If it were just the kids and myself I would have extended our time but three weeks is DH's limit.  Plus this way we'll be home for the fourth of July.



Iceland is part of Europe, too


----------



## eliwon

oreo713 said:


> Go BIG ... or go home.   No guts, no glory!!!



If you live in a climate with proper summers and dark winters none of the canvas ones will take you through all seasons. The Damier Ebene and the Monogram are too dark for summer, whereas the Damier light one (forgot the name) is a very summery material. Up here in North of Europe the latter one will neer be seen during the autumn and winter months, as the white/light colour looks strange, almost fluorescent in the winter light.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Well, that's the thing.  I can never make up my mind.  I'd probably go with the medium size, but not sure which canvas...


I think MM will suits your frame - if you'll carry it all year you should go with monogram. If you don't like mono, you have to buy _both_ Damier and Azur...


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> What's the point if I can't read the dial????     I LOVE your Roadster.
> *I AM A HOARDER....there...I am owning it!!!  (Now what do I do about it???)*


Ha ha! That made me laugh. Some days I feel like a hoarder too. My pantry is full to overflowing. It's ridiculous. If I were more creative I could feed my family for a year from our pantry and only buy perishables.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> OMG...I had to laugh!
> Probably 35 years ago I had Bette Davis on my flight. (She's from Pitsfield, MA). Tiny, busty but looked very intimidating...I just loved her! We chatted from JFK to LAX.
> Being intimidating, other passengers were afraid to ask her for her autograph. For the few that did...they were in for a treat! She couldn't have been nicer when approached. Her autograph read..."No guts, no glory" Bette Davis or "Old age ain't for sissies" Bette Davis. Gotta love it


Awesome story SQ! How amazing to meet Bette Davis! Am I the only one who feels as though the younger stars of today can't hold a candle to the matriarchs of the movie screen?


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Too bad I can't live by that creed.....honestly, I'm chicken sh*t....


Chicken **** my ass. Pardon my language, as I've aged my filter tends to slip more and more... In my opinion you're a lot stronger than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## can_do_mom

I'm killing time at a shopping mall in the cities today. I took my car out of storage and it needs a little service work so i thought I'd run a few errands while I'm over here. They gave me a loaner, Audi Q5. It's a cute little crossover. 

Yesterday I got out in my gardens and managed to prune my shrub roses and cut back the decorative grasses that I leave for the winter and just basically clean up the landscaping. Now I have to work my way around to the back of the house. My back will be killing me by the time I'm done, which is why I break this project up. I think I need to work a little harder on DH about a hot tub. Do any of you have one? Do you use it? We are in the northern climate and he's an insulation contractor so the thought of the cost of heating it drives him crazy! 
Still, I think he'd love it and I know the kids and I would. We both have birthdays in May. Maybe a joint birthday gift???


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Awesome story SQ! How amazing to meet Bette Davis! Am I the only one who feels as though the younger stars of today can't hold a candle to the matriarchs of the movie screen?


Over my 38 year career the changes between a "movie star" and a "celebrity" is overwhelming...not many true movie stars left!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Ha ha! That made me laugh. Some days I feel like a hoarder too. My pantry is full to overflowing. It's ridiculous. If I were more creative I could feed my family for a year from our pantry and only buy perishables.


Well...it's not my pantry, I don't even have a pantry.  It's my closets and jewelry boxes...........I am so embarrassed.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Chicken **** my ass. Pardon my language, as I've aged my filter tends to slip more and more... In my opinion you're a lot stronger than you give yourself credit for.


Appearances can be deceiving...............but thanks, dear Can-do


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I'm killing time at a shopping mall in the cities today. I took my car out of storage and it needs a little service work so i thought I'd run a few errands while I'm over here. They gave me a loaner, Audi Q5. It's a cute little crossover.
> 
> Yesterday I got out in my gardens and managed to prune my shrub roses and cut back the decorative grasses that I leave for the winter and just basically clean up the landscaping. Now I have to work my way around to the back of the house. My back will be killing me by the time I'm done, which is why I break this project up. I think I need to work a little harder on DH about a hot tub. Do any of you have one? Do you use it? We are in the northern climate and he's an insulation contractor so the thought of the cost of heating it drives him crazy!
> Still, I think he'd love it and I know the kids and I would. We both have birthdays in May. Maybe a joint birthday gift???


Q5 was my alternate choice if I wanted a SUV, but I went with a Beemer coupe.  
I grew up in an apartment building, so I never developed a green thumb.  I can kill an air fern in record time.......


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Well...it's not my pantry, I don't even have a pantry.  It's my closets and jewelry boxes...........I am so embarrassed.


We have a walk in closet in our bedroom, but it's not that big and it's pretty full. I told dh I need a bigger closet but he refuses to put an addition on the house for me, ha ha! (I'm only teasing him a little). I consider it an exercise in self discipline. If I had more space I'd probably fill that up too. Do you wear all the clothes in your closet?


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Q5 was my alternate choice if I wanted a SUV, but I went with a Beemer coupe.
> I grew up in an apartment building, so I never developed a green thumb.  I can kill an air fern in record time.......


The Q5 was the loaner. I have a coupe too, an A5. Way more fun to drive than my all weather SUV! And I'll bet you couldn't kill these shrub roses! They're so hardy. I have stayed on top of my roses in the front but am dreading cutting back the ones in the back of the house. I've never done it and they are enormous! I think doing a job like that should be worth a hot tub for soaking my aching back! (That's what I'm telling hubby, heh heh...)


----------



## skyqueen

I've been on a buying jig. Bought 4 off-the-shoulder tops but 2 going back. I could't figure out how to get into one of them...too much
fabric. Bought the Gucci Slingback mules...on back-order. I discovered Sketchers Go-Step Lite sneaker/shoes. So comfortable...like
walking on air, I bought 2 pairs. 2 pairs of FitFlop sandals, also very comfortable for flip flops. Shorts/tops/sneakers for DS. A cute
long denim jacket from the GAP. Hot pink calf leather motorcycle jacket from NM. Done for now!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I've been on a buying jig. Bought 4 off-the-shoulder tops but 2 going back. I could't figure out how to get into one of them...too much
> fabric. Bought the Gucci Slingback mules...on back-order. I discovered Sketchers Go-Step Lite sneaker/shoes. So comfortable...like
> walking on air, I bought 2 pairs. 2 pairs of FitFlop sandals, also very comfortable for flip flops. Shorts/tops/sneakers for DS. A cute
> long denim jacket from the GAP. Hot pink calf leather motorcycle jacket from NM. Done for now!



Wow ...now we NEED a mod pic og that pink moto jacket...


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> The Q5 was the loaner. I have a coupe too, an A5. Way more fun to drive than my all weather SUV! And I'll bet you couldn't kill these shrub roses! They're so hardy. I have stayed on top of my roses in the front but am dreading cutting back the ones in the back of the house. I've never done it and they are enormous! I think doing a job like that should be worth a hot tub for soaking my aching back! (That's what I'm telling hubby, heh heh...)


We had a hot tub for all the years we had our house in Salt Lake City. Winters were quite snowy there, and it was cold, but it was a dry cold. We looooooved using it fall, winter, and spring! It did take a certain amount of upkeep, though. The water needs to be tested once a month and then sometimes a bit of chemical added to keep the tub from growing little green thingies (that's the technical term, I believe). And once a year we had someone come out to service it, check the motor, clean the filter, etc. Though it's possible that tubs these days require less maintenance... we bought ours years & years & YEARS ago.
I think you would absolutely adore having a hot tub! Especially if DH could to the installation & upkeep...


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> We had a hot tub for all the years we had our house in Salt Lake City. Winters were quite snowy there, and it was cold, but it was a dry cold. We looooooved using it fall, winter, and spring! It did take a certain amount of upkeep, though. The water needs to be tested once a month and then sometimes a bit of chemical added to keep the tub from growing little green thingies (that's the technical term, I believe). And once a year we had someone come out to service it, check the motor, clean the filter, etc. Though it's possible that tubs these days require less maintenance... we bought ours years & years & YEARS ago.
> I think you would absolutely adore having a hot tub! Especially if DH could to the installation & upkeep...


Exactly, Elaine.  It would be a team effort.  I'd sit in it and he could maintain it.  Ha ha!  Kidding here, folks. I give DH back rubs all the time.  I think he'd like it better than the rest of us once it was installed.  And I love your tech term, little green thingies!    I'll keep you posted...


----------



## can_do_mom

aa15703a_ea82.jpg
I'm trying to attach a link to Everlane.  I wanted to show you guys their mules.  I think you'd like them.  They have them in both black and white and they're quite reasonable.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> We have a walk in closet in our bedroom, but it's not that big and it's pretty full. I told dh I need a bigger closet but he refuses to put an addition on the house for me, ha ha! (I'm only teasing him a little). I consider it an exercise in self discipline. If I had more space I'd probably fill that up too. Do you wear all the clothes in your closet?


ok  let me ask....*WHO DOESN'T NEED A BIGGER AND/OR ANOTHER CLOSET????*


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I've been on a buying jig. Bought 4 off-the-shoulder tops but 2 going back. I could't figure out how to get into one of them...too much
> fabric. Bought the Gucci Slingback mules...on back-order. I discovered Sketchers Go-Step Lite sneaker/shoes. So comfortable...like
> walking on air, I bought 2 pairs. 2 pairs of FitFlop sandals, also very comfortable for flip flops. Shorts/tops/sneakers for DS. A cute
> long denim jacket from the GAP. Hot pink calf leather motorcycle jacket from NM. Done for now!


I live in FitFlops in the warm weather......I go right from my UGGS into the FitFlops.  
OK...now tell the truth...you bought the hot pink leather moto jacket to go with your Pompeii Purple toes!!   Please post pictures!!!

I haven't purchased any clothes in months.  I don't know what's wrong with me???????


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I live in FitFlops in the warm weather......I go right from my UGGS into the FitFlops.
> OK...now tell the truth...you bought the hot pink leather moto jacket to go with your Pompeii Purple toes!!   Please post pictures!!!
> 
> I haven't purchased any clothes in months.  I don't know what's wrong with me???????


I love FitFlops...bought a couple pairs last year and wore them all summer. Perfect for the beach! My new ones have sparkly tops so might be able to 
wear them out at night. Cold last night...I wore my UGGS out to dinner 
NM won't let me upload a pic of my pink moto jacket


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I love FitFlops...bought a couple pairs last year and wore them all summer. Perfect for the beach! My new ones have sparkly tops so might be able to
> wear them out at night. Cold last night...I wore my UGGS out to dinner
> NM won't let me upload a pic of my pink moto jacket


I have about 10 different styles of FitFlops including black and gold sequin ones.  I.love them all, they are so comfortable and I wear them all the time everywhere!!! 
NM won't let you upload a pic.....Phooey on them!   Guess we will have to wait for a modeling pic!   I'm sure it will look better on you than the model anyway....so there!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I have about 10 different styles of FitFlops including black and gold sequin ones.  I.love them all, they are so comfortable and I wear them all the time everywhere!!!
> NM won't let you upload a pic.....Phooey on them!   Guess we will have to wait for a modeling pic!   I'm sure it will look better on you than the model anyway....so there!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Got my hot pink moto from NM...a bit big. The color is gorgeous and the leather soft. Don't know if I should order next size down...I'd rather
have it on the big side than small side! It's a brighter pink the my pic.............


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Got my hot pink moto from NM...a bit big. The color is gorgeous and the leather soft. Don't know if I should order next size down...I'd rather
> have it on the big side than small side! It's a brighter pink the my pic.............
> View attachment 3654357


It's stunning.  I also saw it on NM website and was going to order it, but I have long arms and it didn't look as if the sleeves were going to be long enough for me.   As far as "having it on the big side", I guess you have to be comfortable with the way it fits.  Do you think that the smaller size could possibly stretch as the do? Are you going to zip it closed or wear it open as every one does with the Bal Moto jackets?.    Let's see a modeling shot.  I bet that the hot pink looks outrageous with your beautiful coloring!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> It's stunning.  I also saw it on NM website and was going to order it, but I have long arms and it didn't look as if the sleeves were going to be long enough for me.   As far as "having it on the big side", I guess you have to be comfortable with the way it fits.  Do you think that the smaller size could possibly stretch as the do? Are you going to zip it closed or wear it open as every one does with the Bal Moto jackets?.    Let's see a modeling shot.  I bet that the hot pink looks outrageous with your beautiful coloring!


You are in luck, Oreo...the sleeves are super long. I wear a 34" length sleeve...gorilla arms!
I tried it on for my dear GF, who's honest and critical, and she loved it. So it's a keeper!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Got my hot pink moto from NM...a bit big. The color is gorgeous and the leather soft. Don't know if I should order next size down...I'd rather
> have it on the big side than small side! It's a brighter pink the my pic.............
> View attachment 3654357


I love it looking forward to modeling pics


----------



## skyqueen

Finale of Big Little Lies tonight...already have my V&S prepared


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Got my hot pink moto from NM...a bit big. The color is gorgeous and the leather soft. Don't know if I should order next size down...I'd rather
> have it on the big side than small side! It's a brighter pink the my pic.............
> View attachment 3654357


It's beautiful, SQ! Love the hot pink color, you're going to look stunning in it. Has the spring weather finally come to the Cape? Sunshine and hot pink... and it seems to me that last year (or was it the year before????) you bought a cute straw handbag with pink details for summertime bopping-around, didn't you? Would it go with your new jacket? And would you put white jeans with it? And which shoes?
We definitely need a model picture once you assemble the entire outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Finale of Big Little Lies tonight...already have my V&S prepared


I haven't seen it, though I read the book. Has it been good? The whole thing was shot right near where I live, all up & down the central coast, so I really should have been watching it to see familiar places.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Finale of Big Little Lies tonight...already have my V&S prepared


Me too.   It's one of the really good mini series this year.  I have to juggle between Homeland, Billions, Feud (Bette Davis & Joan Crawford story), Girls, and of course Big Little Lies.  They're all on Sunday nite.  I'll start watching at 9PM and finish probably after 2AM
Now please tell....what is V&S  (vodka and soda??)


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> You are in luck, Oreo...the sleeves are super long. I wear a 34" length sleeve...gorilla arms!
> I tried it on for my dear GF, who's honest and critical, and she loved it. So it's a keeper!


hmmmmm...I'll have to look into it then.  So many times I've tried jackets on and the arms are too short!   Waiting for modeling pics!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I haven't seen it, though I read the book. Has it been good? The whole thing was shot right near where I live, all up & down the central coast, so I really should have been watching it to see familiar places.


I'm really enjoying it.  I love all the actors in this series!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I'm really enjoying it.  I love all the actors in this series!


Am I right that Kate Hudson is in it? She's terrific!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Me too.   It's one of the really good mini series this year.  I have to juggle between Homeland, Billions, Feud (Bette Davis & Joan Crawford story), Girls, and of course Big Little Lies.  They're all on Sunday nite.  I'll start watching at 9PM and finish probably after 2AM
> Now please tell...*.what is V&S  (vodka and soda??)*


I'm wondering this too ...


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Am I right that Kate Hudson is in it? She's terrific!


No Kate Hudson.   Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Shailene Woodley, Laura Dern, Zoe Kravitz.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Me too.   It's one of the really good mini series this year.  I have to juggle between Homeland, Billions, Feud (Bette Davis & Joan Crawford story), Girls, and of course Big Little Lies.  They're all on Sunday nite.  I'll start watching at 9PM and finish probably after 2AM
> Now please tell....what is V&S  (vodka and soda??)





Cilifene said:


> I'm wondering this too ...


Yup...Vodka and Soda, lemon/lime


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It's beautiful, SQ! Love the hot pink color, you're going to look stunning in it. Has the spring weather finally come to the Cape? Sunshine and hot pink... and it seems to me that last year (or was it the year before????) you bought a cute straw handbag with pink details for summertime bopping-around, didn't you? Would it go with your new jacket? And would you put white jeans with it? And which shoes?
> We definitely need a model picture once you assemble the entire outfit!


Little too cold to wear now, Elaine. I have a gorgeous Hermes shawl that goes perfect! I'm thinking all black with the jacket/shawl


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Yup...Vodka and Soda, lemon/lime


So...what did you think of the ending?   (I'm an Absolut and Diet Cran-Pomegranate gal!!)


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> So...what did you think of the ending?   (I'm an Absolut and Diet Cran-Pomegranate gal!!)


I liked the ending...can't believe the show wrapped it up in an hour! The bad guy died and "the girls" kicked a$$...what's not to like?
Try Absolute citron and raspberry lime club soda...delish


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I liked the ending...can't believe the show wrapped it up in an hour! The bad guy died and "the girls" kicked a$$...what's not to like?
> Try Absolute citron and raspberry lime club soda...delish


I liked the ending too...he got what he deserved.  It's just that I didn't expect that Bonnie was the one to do it!  Hurray for Zoe!
Absolute citron and raspberry lime club soda.......I'll  have to give it a try!!


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Good morning!  I'm trying to work up a little motivation here.  Just sitting with my laptop (and the dog) in front of the fireplace, sipping coffee and reading the Wall Street Journal.  Hubby is up at our lake home.  We lost a few trees in the wind storm we had this week and one of them hit our house and new deck.  (Did we ever have a tree fall and hit our deck in all the years of having a crummy deck?  No, we did not.  We replace the deck and less than six months later a tree falls on it...)  He's assessing the damage and we will have to get it repaired.  I have plenty of options for my day, just not sure which one I will take.  What is everyone else up to today?


I can relate to this. Just before hurricane Matthew I had the bottom part of our property cleaned of all the invasive vines etc. I love to garden but refused to clean that up because of the possibility of snakes I live in Florida. After it was cleaned out by a landscape company. I told my husband I would lay down landscape fabric and put down mulch to keep everything under control. Seventy bags of mulch later and 3 rolls of landscape fabric put down by me with some help from my 24 year old son. It looked amazing and a week later along came hurricane Matthew and destroyed all the hard work of the previous 2 or so weeks. Took down 6 trees the mulch was blown around landscape fabric torn even though it was industrial grade what a mess. Then along came the tree removal company they destroyed the rest of the landscape fabric and mulch along with breaking 27 of our patio flagstone by driving over it with a bobcat. It was so frustrating as the garden was really looking good. We had been in the house for about 10 months and in one foul swoop it was a mess. We finally ordered the replacement field stone along with 90 bags of mulch this past weekend some for around the house and some for the area I had just landscaped before the storm. I am getting ready to start redoing the landscape fabric and the mulch. Fortunately I love gardening and doing this stuff although the older I get the harder it is on my body. This time I plan to do it at a slower pace and probably get up and spend a couple of hours in the early morning redoing the fabric and mulch. It will probably take me a good 2 to 3 weeks to get it done.


----------



## skyqueen

djfmn said:


> I can relate to this. Just before hurricane Matthew I had the bottom part of our property cleaned of all the invasive vines etc. I love to garden but refused to clean that up because of the possibility of snakes I live in Florida. After it was cleaned out by a landscape company. I told my husband I would lay down landscape fabric and put down mulch to keep everything under control. Seventy bags of mulch later and 3 rolls of landscape fabric put down by me with some help from my 24 year old son. It looked amazing and a week later along came hurricane Matthew and destroyed all the hard work of the previous 2 or so weeks. Took down 6 trees the mulch was blown around landscape fabric torn even though it was industrial grade what a mess. Then along came the tree removal company they destroyed the rest of the landscape fabric and mulch along with breaking 27 of our patio flagstone by driving over it with a bobcat. It was so frustrating as the garden was really looking good. We had been in the house for about 10 months and in one foul swoop it was a mess. We finally ordered the replacement field stone along with 90 bags of mulch this past weekend some for around the house and some for the area I had just landscaped before the storm. I am getting ready to start redoing the landscape fabric and the mulch. Fortunately I love gardening and doing this stuff although the older I get the harder it is on my body. This time I plan to do it at a slower pace and probably get up and spend a couple of hours in the early morning redoing the fabric and mulch. It will probably take me a good 2 to 3 weeks to get it done.


How awful...I would be pissed! 
I have several cutouts and mulch around my house. I order a truckload and have it delivered. I have tried the landscape fabric, too. Worked great for a couple years then slowly dissolved. Just have it weeded now. I hire a landscaping company...a lot of work! I don't know how you do it...but good for you!!!


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Elaine!  He was a bit concerned with the level of quality of this production so we weren't sure what to expect (and let's face it, while it may be a classic, Alice in Wonderland is rather a strange tale) but we really enjoyed the show.  He doesn't practice in front of us, so his performance was a total surprise.  He nailed it!


He looks perfect in the part. One of my favorite books. My daughter loved this book and made me read it to her at bedtime. She was only 6 years old at the time. She enjoyed it for what it was and I enjoyed it based on knowing the background about the author. I love the costumes and he has a great smile.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3640455
> 
> No Neverfull for our girl.  She's pretty excited about her new bike.  So much so that she drug me out when the temps were in the low 30's to go for a bike ride before she had to go back to school.  This bike will stay at home and she will bring her old bike to commute to classes.  Campus life is not kind to bicycles and so we opted keep the old bike for that purpose.


Great looking bike and daughter. I presume based on where you live it has to be a Trek!!!  I agree keep the good bike at home. We used to buy garage sale bikes for our kids for campus commute. Paid $20 and most of the time left the bike for someone to pick up on campus at the end of the year and bought another one during the summer at the garage sales. Worked out really well.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Got my hot pink moto from NM...a bit big. The color is gorgeous and the leather soft. Don't know if I should order next size down...I'd rather
> have it on the big side than small side! It's a brighter pink the my pic.............
> View attachment 3654357


The jacket is gorgeous!  Love the color!  I agree that we need mod shots although I've been absent and maybe there are already mod shots posted?


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> He looks perfect in the part. One of my favorite books. My daughter loved this book and made me read it to her at bedtime. She was only 6 years old at the time. She enjoyed it for what it was and I enjoyed it based on knowing the background about the author. I love the costumes and he has a great smile.


Aw, thanks djfmn!  It really was entertaining.  Just saw West Side Story at the Ordway last night.  Great show, great choreography!


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Great looking bike and daughter. I presume based on where you live it has to be a Trek!!!  I agree keep the good bike at home. We used to buy garage sale bikes for our kids for campus commute. Paid $20 and most of the time left the bike for someone to pick up on campus at the end of the year and bought another one during the summer at the garage sales. Worked out really well.


Ah, the sharing of the bikes...  That happens at this campus too.  Her old bike will come home with her because she has one year left at college but we only live an hour away so we can help her haul her furniture and etc. home.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I liked the ending...can't believe the show wrapped it up in an hour! The bad guy died and "the girls" kicked a$$...what's not to like?
> Try Absolute citron and raspberry lime club soda...delish


See, we not only share fashion and travel inspiration but "recipes" too!


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> I can relate to this. Just before hurricane Matthew I had the bottom part of our property cleaned of all the invasive vines etc. I love to garden but refused to clean that up because of the possibility of snakes I live in Florida. After it was cleaned out by a landscape company. I told my husband I would lay down landscape fabric and put down mulch to keep everything under control. Seventy bags of mulch later and 3 rolls of landscape fabric put down by me with some help from my 24 year old son. It looked amazing and a week later along came hurricane Matthew and destroyed all the hard work of the previous 2 or so weeks. Took down 6 trees the mulch was blown around landscape fabric torn even though it was industrial grade what a mess. Then along came the tree removal company they destroyed the rest of the landscape fabric and mulch along with breaking 27 of our patio flagstone by driving over it with a bobcat. It was so frustrating as the garden was really looking good. We had been in the house for about 10 months and in one foul swoop it was a mess. We finally ordered the replacement field stone along with 90 bags of mulch this past weekend some for around the house and some for the area I had just landscaped before the storm. I am getting ready to start redoing the landscape fabric and the mulch. Fortunately I love gardening and doing this stuff although the older I get the harder it is on my body. This time I plan to do it at a slower pace and probably get up and spend a couple of hours in the early morning redoing the fabric and mulch. It will probably take me a good 2 to 3 weeks to get it done.


Oh No! That is awful, djfmn!  All that work and money down the drain.  I'm so sorry.  
It sounds as though the damage was not severe so we are actually pretty fortunate.  Doesn't it seem as though there's always something that needs to be repaired at a home or cabin?  I'm attaching a pic of hubby's hard work (deck project) from last summer.  He was pretty excited about it.  I think it's just the near set of steps and some railing damage.  Another project, right?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Oh No! That is awful, djfmn!  All that work and money down the drain.  I'm so sorry.
> It sounds as though the damage was not severe so we are actually pretty fortunate.  Doesn't it seem as though there's always something that needs to be repaired at a home or cabin?  I'm attaching a pic of hubby's hard work (deck project) from last summer.  He was pretty excited about it.  I think it's just the near set of steps and some railing damage.  Another project, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658783


Your cabin is gorgeous, CDM! I especially love that wonderful chimney. Nothing better than a cozy fire on a chilly night!


----------



## can_do_mom

I thought today would be low key and I'd finally get out into my gardens but just got a call that my mom has another doctor appointment and I will be leaving in 20 minutes to bring her in.  I am sitting at my computer with a bowl of soup before I hit the road.  

I was on a self-imposed fast from this website until I finished booking all of our lodging for our trip in June.  The thing was, I needed to come up with our itinerary to search for lodging and I was having a hard time with that.  However, I am very happy to report that the rough itinerary is complete and all lodging has been secured.  I had a bit of panic because I had put trip planning on the back burner and when I went back to it, many previous options in Paris had disappeared.  However, I found us a super cute apartment in a great neighborhood for a good price so I'm happy.  Germany is the great unknown.  I have never been to that beautiful country and didn't know what area would be good for us although in the end, how wrong can one really go?  You know what I mean?  I swear that a successful trip requires 50% pre-planning and 50% good attitude.  Anyway, we are staying in the Moselle Valley in a nice apartment in a darling little village.  Close to hiking, lots of vineyards and beautiful scenery, castles and villages.  Only two full days in Paris but I felt like we should spend more time (5 nights) in Germany since we'd never been there.  

Now comes the fun part, doing a little more research and looking at fun things to do, making a few reservations for activities and special dinners.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Your cabin is gorgeous, CDM! I especially love that wonderful chimney. Nothing better than a cozy fire on a chilly night!


Thanks Elaine!  We should have a TPF retreat up there.  You're all welcome.  Fly into MSP, I'll pick you all up and we'll head to the north woods of WI!  It's all season so we can do winter or summer.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oh No! That is awful, djfmn!  All that work and money down the drain.  I'm so sorry.
> It sounds as though the damage was not severe so we are actually pretty fortunate.  Doesn't it seem as though there's always something that needs to be repaired at a home or cabin?  I'm attaching a pic of hubby's hard work (deck project) from last summer.  He was pretty excited about it.  I think it's just the near set of steps and some railing damage.  Another project, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658783


What a beautiful home!  So happy that damage was minor.  At least DH will have a new project to keep himself occupied!!


----------



## oreo713

djfmn said:


> I can relate to this. Just before hurricane Matthew I had the bottom part of our property cleaned of all the invasive vines etc. I love to garden but refused to clean that up because of the possibility of snakes I live in Florida. After it was cleaned out by a landscape company. I told my husband I would lay down landscape fabric and put down mulch to keep everything under control. Seventy bags of mulch later and 3 rolls of landscape fabric put down by me with some help from my 24 year old son. It looked amazing and a week later along came hurricane Matthew and destroyed all the hard work of the previous 2 or so weeks. Took down 6 trees the mulch was blown around landscape fabric torn even though it was industrial grade what a mess. Then along came the tree removal company they destroyed the rest of the landscape fabric and mulch along with breaking 27 of our patio flagstone by driving over it with a bobcat. It was so frustrating as the garden was really looking good. We had been in the house for about 10 months and in one foul swoop it was a mess. We finally ordered the replacement field stone along with 90 bags of mulch this past weekend some for around the house and some for the area I had just landscaped before the storm. I am getting ready to start redoing the landscape fabric and the mulch. Fortunately I love gardening and doing this stuff although the older I get the harder it is on my body. This time I plan to do it at a slower pace and probably get up and spend a couple of hours in the early morning redoing the fabric and mulch. It will probably take me a good 2 to 3 weeks to get it done.


So sorry to hear of the damage that Hurricane Matthew left you with.  So frustrating especially since you just completed all that landscaping.  I hope your insurance covered all or at least most of your repairs.  Take the gardening slow and easy....the garden can be repaired much easier than our bodies can   I know about Hurricane devastation.  I live in Staten Island, NY and lived through Hurricane Sandi.  Some of the devastation it caused here will never be restored.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I thought today would be low key and I'd finally get out into my gardens but just got a call that my mom has another doctor appointment and I will be leaving in 20 minutes to bring her in.  I am sitting at my computer with a bowl of soup before I hit the road.
> 
> I was on a self-imposed fast from this website until I finished booking all of our lodging for our trip in June.  The thing was, I needed to come up with our itinerary to search for lodging and I was having a hard time with that.  However, I am very happy to report that the rough itinerary is complete and all lodging has been secured.  I had a bit of panic because I had put trip planning on the back burner and when I went back to it, many previous options in Paris had disappeared.  However, I found us a super cute apartment in a great neighborhood for a good price so I'm happy.  Germany is the great unknown.  I have never been to that beautiful country and didn't know what area would be good for us although in the end, how wrong can one really go?  You know what I mean?  I swear that a successful trip requires 50% pre-planning and 50% good attitude.  Anyway, we are staying in the Moselle Valley in a nice apartment in a darling little village.  Close to hiking, lots of vineyards and beautiful scenery, castles and villages.  Only two full days in Paris but I felt like we should spend more time (5 nights) in Germany since we'd never been there.
> 
> Now comes the fun part, doing a little more research and looking at fun things to do, making a few reservations for activities and special dinners.


First of all, I hope your mom is ok.  
Secondly.....I WANNA STOW-AWAY IN YOUR LUGGAGE!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks Elaine!  We should have a TPF retreat up there.  You're all welcome.  Fly into MSP, I'll pick you all up and we'll head to the north woods of WI!  It's all season so we can do winter or summer.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks Elaine!  We should have a TPF retreat up there.  You're all welcome.  Fly into MSP, I'll pick you all up and we'll head to the north woods of WI!  It's all season so we can do winter or summer.


What is MSP?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> What is MSP?


Now your talking my lingo...Minniapolis/St Paul!


oreo713 said:


> What is MSP?


Now you're  talking my lingo...Minneapolis/St Paul, MN. Home of the biggest mall in America


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> What a beautiful home!  So happy that damage was minor.  At least DH will have a new project to keep himself occupied!!


Thanks, Oreo!  I think this will be a short lived project.  DH already has been talking to the local lumber company and his step brother who is a carpenter.  These guys'll have it fixed up in no time.  Bigger problem is the dock.  I guess it got damaged when the ice went out on the lake .  I haven't been up yet since the ice went out.  We live about two hours away.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Now your talking my lingo...Minniapolis/St Paul!
> 
> Now you're  talking my lingo...Minneapolis/St Paul, MN. Home of the biggest mall in America


Biggest mall in America, right in my back yard.  TBH, it's not my favorite mall, I actually prefer the one my daughters both work at part-time.  Much smaller but that's where LV is located.  It's not like I even buy that much LV but somehow, someway, I've befriended some nice guys that work there and whenever I visit either daughter, I stop in and have so much fun catching up with them.


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> I finally got to take my Balmain blazer out for the first time - a few weeks ago ...  ...Sorry, if I already posted this pic, can't remember
> 
> View attachment 3646436


Cilifene you are so incredibly stylish. I love all these photos you take of you dressed in your stylish clothing and accessories.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Biggest mall in America, right in my back yard.  TBH, it's not my favorite mall, I actually prefer the one my daughters both work at part-time.  Much smaller but that's where LV is located.  It's not like I even buy that much LV but somehow, someway, I've befriended some nice guys that work there and whenever I visit either daughter, I stop in and have so much fun catching up with them.


The mall we all referred to when I lived in Minneapolis the place where all the tourists and visitors shopped!!


----------



## djfmn

oreo713 said:


> ok  let me ask....*WHO DOESN'T NEED A BIGGER AND/OR ANOTHER CLOSET????*


Definitely me I want a bigger one. We downsized from 5000sq ft to 2600sq ft and my closet is half the size. I gave away and donated a ton of stuff and I still have too much stuff. Especially for Florida weather. I know I need to get rid of more of my winter clothing. I have some beautiful Oleana sweaters and I just cannot part with them. They are such beautifully knit sweaters with amazing pattern detail. I wore one of the Oleana cardigans once this Florida winter to a superbowl party. I keep telling myself I will wear them when I visit my daughter in Denver or friends up north. Oreo713 I AM ALSO A HOARDER I DON'T WANT YOU TO FEEL LONELY!!!


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, thanks djfmn!  It really was entertaining.  Just saw West Side Story at the Ordway last night.  Great show, great choreography!


Love the Ordway saw lots of great shows there. My daughter sang with Bel Canto choir which then became part of the Minneapolis opera and they often sang with the opera at the Ordway. Also went and saw Leo Kottke at the Ordway every November. Minneapolis has great theater and arts.


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> I can relate to this. Just before hurricane Matthew I had the bottom part of our property cleaned of all the invasive vines etc. I love to garden but refused to clean that up because of the possibility of snakes I live in Florida. After it was cleaned out by a landscape company. I told my husband I would lay down landscape fabric and put down mulch to keep everything under control. Seventy bags of mulch later and 3 rolls of landscape fabric put down by me with some help from my 24 year old son. It looked amazing and a week later along came hurricane Matthew and destroyed all the hard work of the previous 2 or so weeks. Took down 6 trees the mulch was blown around landscape fabric torn even though it was industrial grade what a mess. Then along came the tree removal company they destroyed the rest of the landscape fabric and mulch along with breaking 27 of our patio flagstone by driving over it with a bobcat. It was so frustrating as the garden was really looking good. We had been in the house for about 10 months and in one foul swoop it was a mess. We finally ordered the replacement field stone along with 90 bags of mulch this past weekend some for around the house and some for the area I had just landscaped before the storm. I am getting ready to start redoing the landscape fabric and the mulch. Fortunately I love gardening and doing this stuff although the older I get the harder it is on my body. This time I plan to do it at a slower pace and probably get up and spend a couple of hours in the early morning redoing the fabric and mulch. It will probably take me a good 2 to 3 weeks to get it done.





skyqueen said:


> How awful...I would be pissed!
> I have several cutouts and mulch around my house. I order a truckload and have it delivered. I have tried the landscape fabric, too. Worked great for a couple years then slowly dissolved. Just have it weeded now. I hire a landscaping company...a lot of work! I don't know how you do it...but good for you!!!



Agree with SQ, I would be pissed too. Good thing you love you love gardening djfm  but then again, if you didn't you probably would live in an apartment.


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Cilifene you are so incredibly stylish. I love all these photos you take of you dressed in your stylish clothing and accessories.


Thank you very much djfmn - very kind of you to say!


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> The mall we all referred to when I lived in Minneapolis the place where all the tourists and visitors shopped!!


Ha ha, djfmn, so true!  I go to MOA for Nordies, Burberry and a handful of other stores but it's just so big to shop.  My days of lingering in a mall are long gone.


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Definitely me I want a bigger one. We downsized from 5000sq ft to 2600sq ft and my closet is half the size. I gave away and donated a ton of stuff and I still have too much stuff. Especially for Florida weather. I know I need to get rid of more of my winter clothing. I have some beautiful Oleana sweaters and I just cannot part with them. They are such beautifully knit sweaters with amazing pattern detail. I wore one of the Oleana cardigans once this Florida winter to a superbowl party. I keep telling myself I will wear them when I visit my daughter in Denver or friends up north. Oreo713 I AM ALSO A HOARDER I DON'T WANT YOU TO FEEL LONELY!!!


My DH might say I'm a hoarder.  For sure he'd say I take up more than 50% of our closet, ha ha!  Although he's got his (very large) shop full of toys, so don't shed too many tears for him.  If you have the room, keep your Oleana sweaters!


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Love the Ordway saw lots of great shows there. My daughter sang with Bel Canto choir which then became part of the Minneapolis opera and they often sang with the opera at the Ordway. Also went and saw Leo Kottke at the Ordway every November. Minneapolis has great theater and arts.


That is awesome!  I have a funny story about "family" performing at the Ordway.  I saw "White Christmas" there last december with friends.  The lead (Bob Wallace role) was fantastic.  Turns out he's related to my DH and I had met him at a family reunion a few years ago!


----------



## oreo713

Not to change the subject here, but does anyone here own a Bony Levy diamond bangle bracelet?  I'm trying to figure out the sizing.   Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Not to change the subject here, but does anyone here own a Bony Levy diamond bangle bracelet?  I'm trying to figure out the sizing.   Thanks!


There are several threads in the Jewelry Forum about the sizing. During Nordies annual sale they have been known to go on sale. 
I'll keep my eye out for you.
Heartsick over Don Rickles. 
I had him on my flight a couple times. Adorable, a gentleman and a big hugger...just the nicest guy!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> There are several threads in the Jewelry Forum about the sizing. During Nordies annual sale they have been known to go on sale.
> I'll keep my eye out for you.
> Heartsick over Don Rickles.
> I had him on my flight a couple times. Adorable, a gentleman and a big hugger...just the nicest guy!


Thanks SQ.....Im looking for the black diamond/black rhodium gold one, and of course ( just my luck), it has been discontinued.   Someone had it for sale on ebay, but it was a size 6.5 (M) and I think that may be a little tight on me.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> There are several threads in the Jewelry Forum about the sizing. During Nordies annual sale they have been known to go on sale.
> I'll keep my eye out for you.
> *Heartsick over Don Rickles*.
> I had him on my flight a couple times. Adorable, a gentleman and a big hugger...just the nicest guy!


Isn't it interesting that Don Rickles was such a sweetie in real life? His comedic persona was so different... but I guess that's why they call it "acting"!


----------



## can_do_mom

Went through my jewelry drawer and pulled two little ziplock bags full of
costume jewelry for my daughters. I don't have a real jewelry box. I just use one of those little organizers that goes in a drawer and it's in a drawer in my night stand. Probably half is costume jewelry and half is "good" or real jewelry. How do those of you with extensive jewelry collections organize your jewelry?


----------



## can_do_mom

And see my earlier post about the crowded closet. On our way to visit our younger daughter at school today I ordered (gulp) five (yes, 5!) pairs of sandals! They are all the same style but different colors. I don't plan on keeping all of them. Just the colors I like. This sounds dumb, because they are not the prettiest sandal in the world but they are leather and you can get them wet. Frequently when I travel we have inclement weather and I'm always worried about ruining my footwear. (Except for Aquatalia). Sooo, today I saw a blogger post about these amazing leather travel sandals that cost $40, you can get them wet and they come in 20 colors. I'll let you know what I think after they arrive. Plus I have a couple cuter pair coming from Nordstrom. Where will I put them all???


----------



## BarbaraKE

can_do_mom said:


> I thought today would be low key and I'd finally get out into my gardens but just got a call that my mom has another doctor appointment and I will be leaving in 20 minutes to bring her in.  I am sitting at my computer with a bowl of soup before I hit the road.
> 
> I was on a self-imposed fast from this website until I finished booking all of our lodging for our trip in June.  The thing was, I needed to come up with our itinerary to search for lodging and I was having a hard time with that.  However, I am very happy to report that the rough itinerary is complete and all lodging has been secured.  I had a bit of panic because I had put trip planning on the back burner and when I went back to it, many previous options in Paris had disappeared.  However, I found us a super cute apartment in a great neighborhood for a good price so I'm happy.  Germany is the great unknown.  I have never been to that beautiful country and didn't know what area would be good for us although in the end, how wrong can one really go?  You know what I mean?  I swear that a successful trip requires 50% pre-planning and 50% good attitude.  Anyway, we are staying in the Moselle Valley in a nice apartment in a darling little village.  Close to hiking, lots of vineyards and beautiful scenery, castles and villages.  Only two full days in Paris but I felt like we should spend more time (5 nights) in Germany since we'd never been there.
> 
> Now comes the fun part, doing a little more research and looking at fun things to do, making a few reservations for activities and special dinners.


I think you love Germany. It's my favorite country to visit, I go there every year or two. People are very friendly, and most speak at least some English (if you don't speak German). I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> And see my earlier post about the crowded closet. On our way to visit our younger daughter at school today I ordered (gulp) five (yes, 5!) pairs of sandals! They are all the same style but different colors. I don't plan on keeping all of them. Just the colors I like. This sounds dumb, because they are not the prettiest sandal in the world but they are leather and you can get them wet. Frequently when I travel we have inclement weather and I'm always worried about ruining my footwear. (Except for Aquatalia). Sooo, today I saw a blogger post about these amazing leather travel sandals that cost $40, you can get them wet and they come in 20 colors. I'll let you know what I think after they arrive. Plus I have a couple cuter pair coming from Nordstrom. Where will I put them all???


Eager to see pictures of the cute ones from Nordstrom, and the comfy colorful travel ones! 
As for where to put them all... do you have one of those hanging thingies for the back of your closet door? Or is that space already taken?


----------



## can_do_mom

BarbaraKE said:


> I think you love Germany. It's my favorite country to visit, I go there every year or two. People are very friendly, and most speak at least some English (if you don't speak German). I'm sure you'll have a great time.


Thank you, BarbaraKE!  I am so excited to visit Germany.  Both my hubby and I are each half German.  As we are driving over from the Normandy area in France we don't have time to venture too far into Germany.  We will be staying in the Moselle Valley area.  I had thought perhaps we could drop the car and fly back to Paris but it cost an extra $1100 with the car rental to do that.  Yikes!  So we're driving back to Paris after all.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Eager to see pictures of the cute ones from Nordstrom, and the comfy colorful travel ones!
> As for where to put them all... do you have one of those hanging thingies for the back of your closet door? Or is that space already taken?


Our closet door is a pocket door.  No back of door space for me, ha ha!  Got the Nordies order today.  The ones I was really excited about are too tall.  4" - which is just too tall for me.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3664468
> 
> Our closet door is a pocket door.  No back of door space for me, ha ha!  Got the Nordies order today.  The ones I was really excited about are too tall.  4" - which is just too tall for me.


Interesting... I assume the tall ones are on the right? 
Because the sandals that caught my eye are the suede ones on the *left*... as soon as I saw the photo I thought "Ooh! Cuuuuute!" The others I'd be afraid of, since they have no back. I own a pair of bedroom slippers with no backs, but all my other shoes (except for one pair of flip-flops which I only use for pedicures) have at the very least a slingback, just for safety's sake.
What do you think of the ones on the left? Do you think you'll keep them?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Interesting... I assume the tall ones are on the right?
> Because the sandals that caught my eye are the suede ones on the *left*... as soon as I saw the photo I thought "Ooh! Cuuuuute!" The others I'd be afraid of, since they have no back. I own a pair of bedroom slippers with no backs, but all my other shoes (except for one pair of flip-flops which I only use for pedicures) have at the very least a slingback, just for safety's sake.
> What do you think of the ones on the left? Do you think you'll keep them?


That's funny because I looove slip on shoes/sandals.  I have been looking for a slip on sandal in a nude color so I had hoped that this one would work, but I don't want a shoe I can't be comfortable in.  I've had my eye on the Via Spiga's in the pink for a while.  Then they went on sale at Nordstrom.com so I jumped.  I think I will keep them but I went a little crazy shoe shopping lately.  I have had my eye on Everlane's mules and also their new All Day Heel that they just released a couple days ago.  All the fashion bloggers gave these heels rave reviews so I am buying (gulp) three pair.  Two are back ordered at the moment but I'm eventually getting black, nude and red.  Supposedly you can wear them all day long and they don't hurt your feet but they're a little dressier than a loafer or a flat.  AND I ordered the mules in black and white!  Plus those sandals I mentioned earlier so my poor closet will need rearranging depending how many I decide to keep!


----------



## can_do_mom

The "ugly" sandals have arrived! I'm not keeping all of them. Am leaning toward red, black and silver at the moment. I love that they can get wet and the leather actually softens and molds to your foot. Plus they can pack flat. For sure a pair of these are going overseas with me.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3665540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "ugly" sandals have arrived! I'm not keeping all of them. Am leaning toward red, black and silver at the moment. I love that they can get wet and the leather actually softens and molds to your foot. Plus they can pack flat. For sure a pair of these are going overseas with me.


If these are "ugly," then I'm a monkey's auntie... I think they are absolutely adorable! Red, black, and silver will all be terrific neutrals. I can see all 3 colors with jeans as well as with black pants. 
Do you have your itinerary all planned, except for the little details? Or are you still in the planning stages?


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3664468
> 
> Our closet door is a pocket door.  No back of door space for me, ha ha!  Got the Nordies order today.  The ones I was really excited about are too tall.  4" - which is just too tall for me.


I also presume the ones on the right are the 4" pair. The pair I really like is the pair on the left. They are so classy looking and the color is stunning.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3665540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "ugly" sandals have arrived! I'm not keeping all of them. Am leaning toward red, black and silver at the moment. I love that they can get wet and the leather actually softens and molds to your foot. Plus they can pack flat. For sure a pair of these are going overseas with me.


I like those colors as well. I bet they are really comfortable perfect for travel. I like them I do not think they are ugly at all. I bet they look nice on your feet.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> If these are "ugly," then I'm a monkey's auntie... I think they are absolutely adorable! Red, black, and silver will all be terrific neutrals. I can see all 3 colors with jeans as well as with black pants.
> Do you have your itinerary all planned, except for the little details? Or are you still in the planning stages?


Not exactly ugly but definitely not high fashion, right?  My two daughters and I are very close to the same shoe size so I might share the love with them and keep them all. I'll have to get their verdict. Both are traveling soon and so they might want an all-weather sandal. The itinerary is finished! Hurrah! I have never had such a hard time planning a trip. Whew! It's the age old dilemma of travel: what to add and what to leave out. I think I came up with a good mix that will please everyone.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Not exactly ugly but definitely not high fashion, right?  My two daughters and I are very close to the same shoe size so I might share the love with them and keep them all. I'll have to get their verdict. Both are traveling soon and so they might want an all-weather sandal. The itinerary is finished! Hurrah! I have never had such a hard time planning a trip. Whew! It's the age old dilemma of travel: what to add and what to leave out. I think I came up with a good mix that will please everyone.



They look very comfortable....are they?  Do they run true to size?  Yeah....that's the ticket....KEEP 'EM ALL!!!    Your other choice is to go with just the necessities in your luggage, and purchase all new stuff when you get there!   That sounds like fun to me!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> They look very comfortable....are they?  Do they run true to size?  Yeah....that's the ticket....KEEP 'EM ALL!!!    Your other choice is to go with just the necessities in your luggage, and purchase all new stuff when you get there!   That sounds like fun to me!



Ha ha, Oreo!  I love your thinking!  

The sandals are on Amazon, they're called Salt Water Sandals and they come in 20 (yes, 20!) colors.  They are not a high end sandal by any means, the buckle looks a little cheap but for $40, I'm not going to complain.  They will fill a void for me.  Plus at that price, I won't worry about what happens to them.  They only appear to come in whole sizes and I'm a 7.5 so I went up to an 8 and that seems good.  I would not call them a true comfort sandal.  They're not uncomfortable but they have no arch support.  I suspect if you wore them for hours on end your feet would hurt.  YMMV.


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> I also presume the ones on the right are the 4" pair. The pair I really like is the pair on the left. They are so classy looking and the color is stunning.


Thanks djfmn!  I am planning on keeping the pair on the left.  I don't have a sandal in that color and I love the heel height.  Super comfortable.  Now it just needs to warm up so I can wear all these sandals!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks djfmn!  I am planning on keeping the pair on the left.  I don't have a sandal in that color and I love the heel height.  Super comfortable.  Now it just needs to warm up so I can wear all these sandals!


Personally, I like the ones on the right.  I'm partial to mules even though they may not be the most practical to walk miles in.  Are those by Dolce Vita?   They are usually quite comfortable.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Personally, I like the ones on the right.  I'm partial to mules even though they may not be the most practical to walk miles in.  Are those by Dolce Vita?   They are usually quite comfortable.


Dang, Oreo, you're good! Yes, Dolce Vita Wales. Website says 3.5" heel but it's actually 4". My knees can't do 4" heels anymore. I ran over to MOA and returned them yesterday. They were not uncomfortable, just wouldn't work for me. So I'm still on the hunt for a nude, cute, walkable mule. In case anyone cared, I am keeping the black and the red Salt Water Sandals. The other three are going back. I might wear the pink suede sandals today to a benefit and then out to dinner if it doesn't rain.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks djfmn!  I am planning on keeping the pair on the left.  I don't have a sandal in that color and I love the heel height.  Super comfortable.  Now it just needs to warm up so I can wear all these sandals!


I am all about stylish comfort. I am wearing lots of flats and sandals these days. Gone are the high heels I used to wear all the time. I still have a few pairs of heels and some wedge sandals but I don't wear heels at all these days. I have tons of different pairs of Sperry shoes and sandals and I really like the comfort of them. I am often in tennis sneakers as I play tennis 4 to 5 times a week and I mainly wear sandals to the beach. All those closed toe heels are just too hot for Florida weather.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Dang, Oreo, you're good! Yes, Dolce Vita Wales. Website says 3.5" heel but it's actually 4". My knees can't do 4" heels anymore. I ran over to MOA and returned them yesterday. They were not uncomfortable, just wouldn't work for me. So I'm still on the hunt for a nude, cute, walkable mule. In case anyone cared, I am keeping the black and the red Salt Water Sandals. The other three are going back. I might wear the pink suede sandals today to a benefit and then out to dinner if it doesn't rain.



I get it.  Unless it's a special occassion, I go right from Uggs into Fitflops.  Even my sneakers pain me to wear at times.  I had a Mortons neuroma removed a few years ago from my right foot, but now I have one on my left and I dont have the patience to have it removed.  This past Thursday, I had a lipoma the size of a golfball removed, that was sitting in/on my deltoid muscle.  I guess it's going to take a while for it to stop BURNING!!!!!!!!!!!! (IT HURTS!!!)   Sorry for yelling, I'm a bit cranky today


----------



## oreo713

Happy Easter!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I get it.  Unless it's a special occassion, I go right from Uggs into Fitflops.  Even my sneakers pain me to wear at times.  I had a Mortons neuroma removed a few years ago from my right foot, but now I have one on my left and I dont have the patience to have it removed.  This past Thursday, I had a lipoma the size of a golfball removed, that was sitting in/on my deltoid muscle.  I guess it's going to take a while for it to stop BURNING!!!!!!!!!!!! (IT HURTS!!!)   Sorry for yelling, I'm a bit cranky today


Oh, ouch, I'm so sorry, oreo!  I hope it eases up soon.


----------



## barbee

Hi, ladies!  Yes, I have been a slug, and am finally motivated write a little and post some picks.  Oreo, I am so sorry about your foot issue.  We need to become shoe designers so our feet will be happy, despite their flaws.  That being said, I should become a salesperson for Eileen Fisher shoes.  Here are my recent 3 prs, all so very comfortable, and all found on sale.


----------



## barbee

Here are a few other purchases, since I last posted:  A Chanel Camellia card case


----------



## barbee

A silver dollar pendant, found at our town's recent Arts and Crafts festival--my husband and I grazed the hundreds of booths, and when I saw this, just had to go back! The couple was from San Francisco, and the silver dollar is late 1800's.  My assumption was these coins would be worth quite a bit, but, per my internet search, unless they were minted unusually(different location, etc) worth only $20+.  However the worth, I love this pendant!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   I already had the thick David Yurman chain.


----------



## barbee

Then there is the Gucci Disco bag(my third, and LAST!) I ordered at a discount--back in November I think, from Saks, and finally received a few months ago--yes, a very long wait!  Since spring is here, the timing was right, as the color is perfect for now.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Hi, ladies!  Yes, I have been a slug, and am finally motivated write a little and post some picks.  Oreo, I am so sorry about your foot issue.  We need to become shoe designers so our feet will be happy, despite their flaws.  That being said, I should become a salesperson for Eileen Fisher shoes.  Here are my recent 3 prs, all so very comfortable, and all found on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669840
> View attachment 3669841
> View attachment 3669842


Love all your purchases! These pairs of shoes are all soooooo cute and perfect for spring!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here are a few other purchases, since I last posted:  A Chanel Camellia card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669846



Love everything barbee! ...very nice card case


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Then there is the Gucci Disco bag(my third, and LAST!) I ordered at a discount--back in November I think, from Saks, and finally received a few months ago--yes, a very long wait!  Since spring is here, the timing was right, as the color is perfect for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669856



Disco is perfect on you barbee  I would love to see a pic of all your Discos ...


----------



## Cilifene

Anyone know Emilio Cavallini tights and leggings? I just bought four pair of tights and I absolutely love them - actually, I'm CRAZY about them.. 
Of cause, I got them all in my fav color combo, BLACK and WHITE ...

First pair .... and the lovely black Capucines PM with silver hw   ...Oh, and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots .. love them!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Anyone know Emilio Cavallini tights and leggings? I just bought four pair of tights and I absolutely love them - actually, I'm CRAZY about them..
> Of cause, I got them all in my fav color combo, BLACK and WHITE ...
> 
> First pair .... and the lovely black Capucines PM with silver hw   ...Oh, and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots .. love them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670054


Wow!!!!! Talk about style.....


----------



## Cilifene

Second pair of Emilio Cavallini tights. 
Wool coat: Grey Burberry.
Skirt: Wolford.
Cashmere Cardigan: ClubColletion (A Danish online Store)


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Wow!!!!! Talk about style.....



Thank you barbee


----------



## Cilifene

Paired with the classic Balmain blazer - and my beloved Reissue ..
No cardigan, the shirt in the pic is a classic Ralph Laurent.


----------



## Cilifene

You may have noticed a new bag ..... 
Speedy Bandouliere 25 monogram - and a cute little mono thing with a bit of pink


----------



## Cilifene

A few more of the pink ...


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Oh, ouch, I'm so sorry, oreo!  I hope it eases up soon.


Thanks Elaine....it's feeling a little better today.  It's the itching and burning that I have no patience for!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> A few more of the pink ...
> 
> View attachment 3670116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670118
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670121


Very, very nice Cilifene.   I love the pink!   It looks like the same color as the nail polish that Skyqueen and I love so much!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Ladies, we had 4 years anniversary three days ago  Congratulation to all of us.. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/come-join-the-50-ish-plus-club-age-not-of-bags.818336/

So happy to know you all...


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Very, very nice Cilifene.   I love the pink!   It looks like the same color as the nail polish that Skyqueen and I love so much!!!



Thank you!  I knew someone here would like it -  DH hate it *LOL* Yeah, I guess it's the same color.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I get it.  Unless it's a special occassion, I go right from Uggs into Fitflops.  Even my sneakers pain me to wear at times.  I had a Mortons neuroma removed a few years ago from my right foot, but now I have one on my left and I dont have the patience to have it removed.  This past Thursday, I had a lipoma the size of a golfball removed, that was sitting in/on my deltoid muscle.  I guess it's going to take a while for it to stop BURNING!!!!!!!!!!!! (IT HURTS!!!)   Sorry for yelling, I'm a bit cranky today



Oh, I'm sorry for your pain Oreo.! ..hope it heals faster than expected ...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Ladies, we had 4 years anniversary three days ago  Congratulation to all of us..
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/come-join-the-50-ish-plus-club-age-not-of-bags.818336/
> 
> So happy to know you all...


Me too Cilifene......all the ladies here have been very supportive, funny, sensitive, sharing, caring, and sweet.  And what I really love that there is NO DRAMA or fighting here.  Isn't that unique?  Happy Anniversary 50-ish Club!  Cheers!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Oh, I'm sorry for your pain Oreo.! ..hope it heals faster than expected ...


Thanks Cilifene.....feeling a little better today.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thank you!  I knew someone here would like it -  DH hate it *LOL* Yeah, I guess it's the same color.


Tell him he doesn't have to wear it then.....lol


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Me too Cilifene......all the ladies here have been very supportive, funny, sensitive, sharing, caring, and sweet.  And what I really love that there is NO DRAMA or fighting here.  Isn't that unique?  Happy Anniversary 50-ish Club!  Cheers!



Exactly!!! couldn't agree more!!!   



oreo713 said:


> Tell him he doesn't have to wear it then.....lol



Will do


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Cilifene.....feeling a little better today.


 
Glad to hear that!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I get it.  Unless it's a special occassion, I go right from Uggs into Fitflops.  Even my sneakers pain me to wear at times.  I had a Mortons neuroma removed a few years ago from my right foot, but now I have one on my left and I dont have the patience to have it removed.  This past Thursday, I had a lipoma the size of a golfball removed, that was sitting in/on my deltoid muscle.  I guess it's going to take a while for it to stop BURNING!!!!!!!!!!!! (IT HURTS!!!)   Sorry for yelling, I'm a bit cranky today


Hope you're on the mend and feeling better soon, Oreo.  Aging is not for the faint of heart, is it?  

When I was much younger, I would occasionally suffer from a mild case of vertigo.  Last week it came back quite suddenly and much more severe.  Out of nowhere the room began to spin and I almost vomited.  (Graphic, sorry!)  This has happened three times now in the past five days.  Hubby is quite concerned.  I've done a little research and it seems vertigo is fairly common, especially in women and as we age.  Huh!  I have an appointment with an ENT doc but couldn't get in until next Thursday.  Funny thing is, my mom goes to a different ENT doc and I am bringing her to her ENT specialist this Thursday.  I haven't even told mom about this latest development because she will worry about me and I don't want that.  I won't drive if I think it's dangerous.  The worst part is, it happens without warning and the rest of the day I'm left feeling dizzy and nauseated.  Anyone here have any experience with vertigo and any tips or pointers?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Love all your purchases! These pairs of shoes are all soooooo cute and perfect for spring!


Ditto, ditto, ditto!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Me too Cilifene......all the ladies here have been very supportive, funny, sensitive, sharing, caring, and sweet.  And what I really love that there is NO DRAMA or fighting here.  Isn't that unique?  Happy Anniversary 50-ish Club!  Cheers!


Don't we have enough of drama IRL?  Ha ha!  I love this group!  And Oreo, you summed it up perfectly.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Then there is the Gucci Disco bag(my third, and LAST!) I ordered at a discount--back in November I think, from Saks, and finally received a few months ago--yes, a very long wait!  Since spring is here, the timing was right, as the color is perfect for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669856


Love the disco bag on you, Barbee!  So glad to see you back here.  Looks like you've been productive lately, heh heh!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> You may have noticed a new bag .....
> Speedy Bandouliere 25 monogram - and a cute little mono thing with a bit of pink
> 
> View attachment 3670096
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670100


Beautiful, Cilifene!  Love the touch of pink.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Second pair of Emilio Cavallini tights.
> Wool coat: Grey Burberry.
> Skirt: Wolford.
> Cashmere Cardigan: ClubColletion (A Danish online Store)
> 
> View attachment 3670075
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670076
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670079


Love all the tights you've shown us.  Who are the boots made by?  So great!  I love your sense of style!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Hope you're on the mend and feeling better soon, Oreo.  Aging is not for the faint of heart, is it?
> 
> When I was much younger, I would occasionally suffer from a mild case of vertigo.  Last week it came back quite suddenly and much more severe.  Out of nowhere the room began to spin and I almost vomited.  (Graphic, sorry!)  This has happened three times now in the past five days.  Hubby is quite concerned.  I've done a little research and it seems vertigo is fairly common, especially in women and as we age.  Huh!  I have an appointment with an ENT doc but couldn't get in until next Thursday.  Funny thing is, my mom goes to a different ENT doc and I am bringing her to her ENT specialist this Thursday.  I haven't even told mom about this latest development because she will worry about me and I don't want that.  I won't drive if I think it's dangerous.  The worst part is, it happens without warning and the rest of the day I'm left feeling dizzy and nauseated.  Anyone here have any experience with vertigo and any tips or pointers?



Yes, I have *BPPV* (_Benign Paroxymal Positional Vertigo) when it comes I do this:  


_


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful, Cilifene!  Love the touch of pink.


Thanks dear! 



can_do_mom said:


> Love all the tights you've shown us.  Who are the boots made by?  So great!  I love your sense of style!



Thank you CDM, so very kind of you!  They are from Mentor they are very old though...


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Yes, I have *BPPV* (_Benign Paroxymal Positional Vertigo) when it comes I do this:
> 
> _



I have read about the Epley maneuver.  Does it work?  Can you do it yourself?  I'm sorry you have BPPV, Cilifene.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I have read about the Epley maneuver.  Does it work?  Can you do it yourself?  I'm sorry you have BPPV, Cilifene.



Thank you, I try not to think and talk about  Yes! It definitely work on me  I do it myself, on the bed with a firm pillow under the upper back so the head gets the correct angle.
It was my ENT doc that told me to do it, he treated me the same way the first time I got it. I was in the shower the first it hit me  I was home alone and didn't know what was happening it was actually very scaring


----------



## Cilifene

Tiger om my lap - pets are calming


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thank you, I try not to think and talk about  Yes! It definitely work on me  I do it myself, on the bed with a firm pillow under the upper back so the head gets the correct angle.
> It was my ENT doc that told me to do it, he treated me the same way the first time I got it. I was in the shower the first it hit me  I was home alone and didn't know what was happening it was actually very scaring


Oh dear, Cilifene.  I am so sorry.  I apologize if my bringing this up is upsetting.  It IS scary, absolutely.  I was at Costco, of all the places, the first time it hit.  Thank goodness, my sister was with me and she could drive me home.  It's interesting that you mentioned it happening in the shower because that was the last place I was when I experienced it.  Your sharing your positive experience with the Epley maneuver is such an encouragement to me.  Thank you, truly, from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Oh dear, Cilifene.  I am so sorry.  I apologize if my bringing this up is upsetting.  It IS scary, absolutely.  I was at Costco, of all the places, the first time it hit.  Thank goodness, my sister was with me and she could drive me home.  It's interesting that you mentioned it happening in the shower because that was the last place I was when I experienced it.  Your sharing your positive experience with the Epley maneuver is such an encouragement to me.  Thank you, truly, from the bottom of my heart!



Oh no sweetie, don't be sorry!!!!!!  I'm VERY glad you did, cause now this may help you!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Hope you're on the mend and feeling better soon, Oreo.  Aging is not for the faint of heart, is it?
> 
> When I was much younger, I would occasionally suffer from a mild case of vertigo.  Last week it came back quite suddenly and much more severe.  Out of nowhere the room began to spin and I almost vomited.  (Graphic, sorry!)  This has happened three times now in the past five days.  Hubby is quite concerned.  I've done a little research and it seems vertigo is fairly common, especially in women and as we age.  Huh!  I have an appointment with an ENT doc but couldn't get in until next Thursday.  Funny thing is, my mom goes to a different ENT doc and I am bringing her to her ENT specialist this Thursday.  I haven't even told mom about this latest development because she will worry about me and I don't want that.  I won't drive if I think it's dangerous.  The worst part is, it happens without warning and the rest of the day I'm left feeling dizzy and nauseated.  Anyone here have any experience with vertigo and any tips or pointers?


I used to get it quite often.  I would first feel like all the blood is rushing out of my head, then I would start sweating but feeling cold at the same time, then the room would begin to spin.  Next thing I knew I was passed out on the floor.  I haven't had an episode in a few months.  But, you never can tell when it's going to come on.  Sorry you are dealing with this.  Perhaps it's allergy related?


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Hi, ladies!  Yes, I have been a slug, and am finally motivated write a little and post some picks.  Oreo, I am so sorry about your foot issue.  We need to become shoe designers so our feet will be happy, despite their flaws.  That being said, I should become a salesperson for Eileen Fisher shoes.  Here are my recent 3 prs, all so very comfortable, and all found on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669840
> View attachment 3669841
> View attachment 3669842


Really cute shoes Barbee.....wear them well!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Here are a few other purchases, since I last posted:  A Chanel Camellia card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669846


Love it!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Anyone know Emilio Cavallini tights and leggings? I just bought four pair of tights and I absolutely love them - actually, I'm CRAZY about them..
> Of cause, I got them all in my fav color combo, BLACK and WHITE ...
> 
> First pair .... and the lovely black Capucines PM with silver hw   ...Oh, and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots .. love them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670054


Wow.....how great do you look in these tights?????   You know, honestly Cilifene, I don't think many (or any) of us could pull those tights off 1/100th as well as you can.  wowowowowowowowow!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

My new mules from Everlane! ❤️


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Paired with the classic Balmain blazer - and my beloved Reissue ..
> No cardigan, the shirt in the pic is a classic Ralph Laurent.
> 
> View attachment 3670081


Have you considered a career as a model?    SERIOUSLY??????


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3670393
> View attachment 3670394
> 
> My new mules from Everlane! ❤️


Those are very cute.  I wish I could wear those.   I can't wear shoes that are that flat, not good for my back.  I need a stack heel or a wedge most of the time.  Expect when I have my Uggs on.  My back is ok in those (I dont have the slightest idea why, though).


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Tell him he doesn't have to wear it then.....lol



That's what I tell DH when I come home from a manicure/pedicure and he says "That color is not my favorite ".
I tell him it's a good thing it's not on his hands or feet!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> That's what I tell DH when I come home from a manicure/pedicure and he says "That color is not my favorite ".
> I tell him it's a good thing it's not on his hands or feet!


or......"it could be!!!"


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3670393
> View attachment 3670394
> 
> My new mules from Everlane! ❤️


Those are so good looking!  And REALLY in style.


----------



## barbee

Thanks for all the sweet comments, ladies.  Cilifene, thanks for that very interesting video for the ear issue.  I will file it away, as no doubt there will be a need at some point.  It's just wonderful that one of you can help another through these medical issues, or at least provide some insight.  We all gain by it!
Would you believe I bought a scarf at Target from the Victoria Bekham collection?  It's huge, and of course not silk, but I really like it and hope it can work in some way.  At least it was not expensive.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Anyone know Emilio Cavallini tights and leggings? I just bought four pair of tights and I absolutely love them - actually, I'm CRAZY about them..
> Of cause, I got them all in my fav color combo, BLACK and WHITE ...
> 
> First pair .... and the lovely black Capucines PM with silver hw   ...Oh, and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots .. love them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670054


I am crazy about these tights, cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Hope you're on the mend and feeling better soon, Oreo.  Aging is not for the faint of heart, is it?
> 
> When I was much younger, I would occasionally suffer from a mild case of vertigo.  Last week it came back quite suddenly and much more severe.  Out of nowhere the room began to spin and I almost vomited.  (Graphic, sorry!)  This has happened three times now in the past five days.  Hubby is quite concerned.  I've done a little research and it seems vertigo is fairly common, especially in women and as we age.  Huh!  I have an appointment with an ENT doc but couldn't get in until next Thursday.  Funny thing is, my mom goes to a different ENT doc and I am bringing her to her ENT specialist this Thursday.  I haven't even told mom about this latest development because she will worry about me and I don't want that.  I won't drive if I think it's dangerous.  The worst part is, it happens without warning and the rest of the day I'm left feeling dizzy and nauseated.  Anyone here have any experience with vertigo and any tips or pointers?


My Mom used to get something called BPV: Benign Positional Vertigo. She took medicine for it, and also there were exercises she learned that she did while lying on her bed. It had something to do with crystals in the inner ear pressing in the wrong place, and the exercises moved the crystals. 

I don't know if that's what you have, but my Mom's BPV eventually went away, and the exercises really helped her also.

I hope you get it solved really soon, especially with your trip coming up in June. Do keep us posted. Being dizzy is an *awful* feeling!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> That's what I tell DH when I come home from a manicure/pedicure and he says "That color is not my favorite ".
> I tell him it's a good thing it's not on his hands or feet!


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I am crazy about these tights, cilifene!


I agree...but Cilifene, I honestly don't know anyone else who could wear them like you do!  I agree with the person who said you could be a model...you always look stunning in your pictures!


----------



## bisbee

can-do-mom - I hope you find relief soon.  I know several people who suffer from vertigo.  I didn't truly understand until it suddenly happened to me last year.  Mine only stayed a few days...but I had never experienced anything like it!  I couldn't lift my head off the pillow without the room spinning.  As I said...whatever it was went away, and I've been fine since, but I have a new appreciation of the condition and those who suffer from it.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Wow.....how great do you look in these tights?????   You know, honestly Cilifene, I don't think many (or any) of us could pull those tights off 1/100th as well as you can.  wowowowowowowowow!!!


Thank you so much dear, you are so kind!



oreo713 said:


> Have you considered a career as a model?    SERIOUSLY??????



Nooooooo - ok, maybe a headless one LOL ...
You are.too kind


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> can-do-mom - I hope you find relief soon.  I know several people who suffer from vertigo.  I didn't truly understand until it suddenly happened to me last year.  Mine only stayed a few days...but I had never experienced anything like it!  I couldn't lift my head off the pillow without the room spinning.  As I said...whatever it was went away, and I've been fine since, but I have a new appreciation of the condition and those who suffer from it.



Oh you too  glad to hear it was only one time.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> I agree...but Cilifene, I honestly don't know anyone else who could wear them like you do!  I agree with the person who said you could be a model...you always look stunning in your pictures!


Thank you bissbee dear!!! Very kind of you!  I find that black and white are the best colors for me - oh, and a bit of grey too


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> That's what I tell DH when I come home from a manicure/pedicure and he says "That color is not my favorite ".
> I tell him it's a good thing it's not on his hands or feet!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3670393
> View attachment 3670394
> 
> My new mules from Everlane! ❤️


Looks great on you


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I used to get it quite often.  I would first feel like all the blood is rushing out of my head, then I would start sweating but feeling cold at the same time, then the room would begin to spin.  Next thing I knew I was passed out on the floor.  I haven't had an episode in a few months.  But, you never can tell when it's going to come on.  Sorry you are dealing with this.  Perhaps it's allergy related?


Oh you too Oreo!, as far I know it mostly happens to middle aged and older people, so that may explains it. I guess it's like all the other things we gets at that age 

Love from Denmark.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments, ladies.  Cilifene, thanks for that very interesting video for the ear issue.  I will file it away, as no doubt there will be a need at some point.  It's just wonderful that one of you can help another through these medical issues, or at least provide some insight.  We all gain by it!
> Would you believe I bought a scarf at Target from the Victoria Bekham collection?  It's huge, and of course not silk, but I really like it and hope it can work in some way.  At least it was not expensive.


Oh how exciting! I'm looking forward to see it. When do you expect it to arrive?


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thank you so much dear, you are so kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooo - ok, maybe a headless one LOL ...
> You are.too kind


You are a beautiful woman, inside and out.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thank you bissbee dear!!! Very kind of you!  I find that black and white are the best colors for me - oh, and a bit of grey too


You would fit in perfectly in New York!!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Oh you too Oreo!, as far I know it mostly happens to middle aged and older people, so that may explains it. I guess it's like all the other things we gets at that age
> 
> Love from Denmark.


To be honest, it started in my late teens ( I can remember that far back!!! )


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> My Mom used to get something called BPV: Benign Positional Vertigo. She took medicine for it, and also there were exercises she learned that she did while lying on her bed. It had something to do with crystals in the inner ear pressing in the wrong place, and the exercises moved the crystals.
> 
> I don't know if that's what you have, but my Mom's BPV eventually went away, and the exercises really helped her also.
> 
> I hope you get it solved really soon, especially with your trip coming up in June. Do keep us posted. Being dizzy is an *awful* feeling!


Thanks, Elaine.  I see the ENT doc in about a week.  It may well be BPPV, there are definitely similarities in what I've read.  And, yes, I would love to get it under control before our trip!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> can-do-mom - I hope you find relief soon.  I know several people who suffer from vertigo.  I didn't truly understand until it suddenly happened to me last year.  Mine only stayed a few days...but I had never experienced anything like it!  I couldn't lift my head off the pillow without the room spinning.  As I said...whatever it was went away, and I've been fine since, but I have a new appreciation of the condition and those who suffer from it.


Thanks, Bisbee!  The tricky part is how it hits without warning.  Makes me question whether I should drive but so far I haven't had it happen while driving.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> You are a beautiful woman, inside and out.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Bisbee!  The tricky part is how it hits without warning.  Makes me question whether I should drive but so far I haven't had it happen while driving.



Did you try the Epley maneuver? how are you today?


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Did you try the Epley maneuver? how are you today?


Cilifene, I was going to try and wait for the doctor to help me with the Epley maneuver the first time since I'm seeing him next week.  If the other ENT doctor that I'm bringing my mom to see tomorrow has time, I might throw a quick question in there to seek his opinion as well.  I'm feeling great today, thanks for asking!  I'm meeting a friend for lunch and am excited to see her as it's been a while.  She's a high powered businesswoman and I'm, hmmm, I have a hard time classifying my role: small business owner with hubby, retired homeschool mom, sister's business advisor, but mostly captain of the ship at home.  Anyway, we sometimes both wistfully look at the others' life and think it would be fun...


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Cilifene, I was going to try and wait for the doctor to help me with the Epley maneuver the first time since I'm seeing him next week.  If the other ENT doctor that I'm bringing my mom to see tomorrow has time, I might throw a quick question in there to seek his opinion as well.  I'm feeling great today, thanks for asking!  I'm meeting a friend for lunch and am excited to see her as it's been a while.  She's a high powered businesswoman and I'm, hmmm, I have a hard time classifying my role: small business owner with hubby, retired homeschool mom, sister's business advisor, but mostly captain of the ship at home.  Anyway, we sometimes both wistfully look at the others' life and think it would be fun...



Glad to hear you are feeling great!  Great idea to ask the ENT doc tomorrow, it is after all the same issue as your mothers. 
Have a great time with your friend   Be proud for being the captain that you are ...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Anyone know Emilio Cavallini tights and leggings? I just bought four pair of tights and I absolutely love them - actually, I'm CRAZY about them..
> Of cause, I got them all in my fav color combo, BLACK and WHITE ...
> 
> First pair .... and the lovely black Capucines PM with silver hw   ...Oh, and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots .. love them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670054


OMG...love it!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Paired with the classic Balmain blazer - and my beloved Reissue ..
> No cardigan, the shirt in the pic is a classic Ralph Laurent.
> 
> View attachment 3670081


Just keeps getting better!!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> OMG...love it!





skyqueen said:


> Just keeps getting better!!!



Thank you dear SQ!..


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Cilifene, I was going to try and wait for the doctor to help me with the Epley maneuver the first time since I'm seeing him next week.  If the other ENT doctor that I'm bringing my mom to see tomorrow has time, I might throw a quick question in there to seek his opinion as well.  I'm feeling great today, thanks for asking!  I'm meeting a friend for lunch and am excited to see her as it's been a while.  She's a high powered businesswoman and I'm, hmmm, I have a hard time classifying my role: small business owner with hubby, retired homeschool mom, sister's business advisor, but mostly captain of the ship at home.  Anyway, we sometimes both wistfully look at the others' life and think it would be fun...


CDM dear, how are you??


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> CDM dear, how are you??


I'm doing great, Cilifene!  I haven't suffered any vertigo for 3-4 days now and I'm pretty excited about that. I went in to MOA (jumbo mall 45 minutes away) to run a few errands and found a darling Rag & Bone jacket.  Too dark for pics now but maybe tomorrow.  I don't really need another jacket but it was a steal at $89.50, original price was $895!  I also had the chance to visit my friends at Louis Vuitton.  My daughter wanted to buy the Eva crossbody purse but today we found out it has been discontinued.  I happen to have that one and she's always admired it. Looks like the LV Favorite crossbody has also been discontinued.


----------



## can_do_mom

Please indulge me a couple prom pics from last weekend.  My mother/son pic where I stand on the step so as to be the same height as Daniel and Daniel and his girlfriend at the grand march.  He was on prom court as well, which made for a very full day!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3677465
> View attachment 3677479
> 
> Please indulge me a couple prom pics from last weekend.  My mother/son pic where I stand on the step so as to be the same height as Daniel and Daniel and his girlfriend at the grand march.  He was on prom court as well, which made for a very full day!


Thank you for sharing these wonderful pics.  You and your son look great, but look how he's BEAMING in the pic with his girlfriend.  How handsome he is!!!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3677465
> View attachment 3677479
> 
> Please indulge me a couple prom pics from last weekend.  My mother/son pic where I stand on the step so as to be the same height as Daniel and Daniel and his girlfriend at the grand march.  He was on prom court as well, which made for a very full day!


So very sweet, CDM!


----------



## can_do_mom

So, how many black trousers and leggings does a woman really need? (Asking for a friend.)


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> So, how many black trousers and leggings does a woman really need? (Asking for a friend.)



 How many sneaks and boots do we need????


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> So, how many black trousers and leggings does a woman really need? (Asking for a friend.)


Hah! *All* my pants and leggings are black, except for one pair of cargo pants and one pair of workout sweats... and those are grey!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> How many sneaks and boots do we need????


As many as we can fit in our closet!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> So, how many black trousers and leggings does a woman really need? (Asking for a friend.)



Ok, My blacks: One pair of trousers, two pair of jeans and one pair of leggings. A lot of black and black/white tights.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> As many as we can fit in our closet!



EXACTLY.!!!!!  

Tadaaaaa........


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> So, how many black trousers and leggings does a woman really need? (Asking for a friend.)


You're asking a New Yawker here....
and the answer is,  
(remember, the words "really need" are the operative words...).
*AS MANY AS YOU CAN STUFF IN YOUR CLOSET!!!*


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> How many sneaks and boots do we need????


the same answer as ^^^^^above also applies to this question, my dear Cilifene....


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Hah! *All* my pants and leggings are black, except for one pair of cargo pants and one pair of workout sweats... and those are grey!


You're one of the great ones, Elaine!!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> As many as we can fit in our closet!


GMTA


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> EXACTLY.!!!!!
> 
> Tadaaaaa........
> 
> View attachment 3680259


Love these..they remind me of Doc Martens!!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

I need your opinions, ladies.  I found this tuxedo jacket at Nordstrom Rack on the clearance rack.  I don't really need a tuxedo jacket, in fact, I'm not even sure how I'd style it.  It's a deep navy blue with black trim.  It's from the Nordstrom Signature with Caroline Issa collection.  I was browsing the racks for my daughter when I stumbled on it and when I put it on my daughter told me it looked like it was made for me.  It fits quite well although that isn't really reflected in the photos.  It is beautifully finished in wool, mohair and silk. I was using my apple watch to take photos for the first time and I'm not that good with it yet.  I look so awkward, ack!  Anyway, what do you guys think?  It's only 20% of the original cost but if I don't love it I don't want to keep it.  Also, check out my new Everlane all day pumps in the second pic.


----------



## can_do_mom

My other bargain: a $900 rag & bone varsity jacket, also found on the clearance rack at Nordstrom Rack for $89.50.  Isn't that crazy?  I walked past it twice before I tried it on.  I don't really need another jacket but it's adorable.  Tags have been removed, I'm definitely keeping this one.  I'm modeling my new Everlane flats that just arrived, too.  I've been on an Everlane shoe kick lately.  Great quality and great prices!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3680324
> View attachment 3680325
> 
> My other bargain: a $900 rag & bone varsity jacket, also found on the clearance rack at Nordstrom Rack for $89.50.  Isn't that crazy?  I walked past it twice before I tried it on.  I don't really need another jacket but it's adorable.  Tags have been removed, I'm definitely keeping this one.  I'm modeling my new Everlane flats that just arrived, too.  I've been on an Everlane shoe kick lately.  Great quality and great prices!


I absolutely LOVE the varsity jacket (ME WANT ONE!!!) and the flats look oh so comfie!!   They're definitely keepers.  The tuxedo jacket looks like it was made for you, but, if you don't have a use for it, I would consider bringing it back.  I have so many jackets that look great and I purchased for practically nothing on sale, BUT, they are STILL hanging in the closet with the tags on.  I'm probably going to donate them.  I sold one on ebay...a beautiful St. John Santana knit in black with satin lapels, but it's getting to be too much effort right now to take pics and list them.  Maybe when things calm down a bit here.........I can clear out some of the hoard..................


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> EXACTLY.!!!!!
> 
> Tadaaaaa........
> 
> View attachment 3680259


New Doc Martins?  We need mod shots!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the varsity jacket (ME WANT ONE!!!) and the flats look oh so comfie!!   They're definitely keepers.  The tuxedo jacket looks like it was made for you, but, if you don't have a use for it, I would consider bringing it back.  I have so many jackets that look great and I purchased for practically nothing on sale, BUT, they are STILL hanging in the closet with the tags on.  I'm probably going to donate them.  I sold one on ebay...a beautiful St. John Santana knit in black with satin lapels, but it's getting to be too much effort right now to take pics and list them.  Maybe when things calm down a bit here.........I can clear out some of the hoard..................


My thoughts, too, Oreo.  I have 90 days to think about it.  And speaking of eliminating excess clutter, I downloaded a new (to me) app today called Poshmark.  I don't know if anyone on here has used it but I"ve heard great things about it.  I used to sell stuff on eBay but it's so putzy that I never seem to get around to listing things.  And my pile continues to grow...  So, I'm hoping to give Poshmark a whirl.  Maybe it would work for you!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> How many sneaks and boots do we need????


Ha ha, that collection keeps growing as well...


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> You're asking a New Yawker here....
> and the answer is,
> (remember, the words "really need" are the operative words...).
> *AS MANY AS YOU CAN STUFF IN YOUR CLOSET!!!*


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> You're one of the great ones, Elaine!!!!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Love these..they remind me of Doc Martens!!!!



They ARE Doc Martens...


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3680312
> View attachment 3680315
> View attachment 3680319
> 
> I need your opinions, ladies.  I found this tuxedo jacket at Nordstrom Rack on the clearance rack.  I don't really need a tuxedo jacket, in fact, I'm not even sure how I'd style it.  It's a deep navy blue with black trim.  It's from the Nordstrom Signature with Caroline Issa collection.  I was browsing the racks for my daughter when I stumbled on it and when I put it on my daughter told me it looked like it was made for me.  It fits quite well although that isn't really reflected in the photos.  It is beautifully finished in wool, mohair and silk. I was using my apple watch to take photos for the first time and I'm not that good with it yet.  I look so awkward, ack!  Anyway, what do you guys think?  It's only 20% of the original cost but if I don't love it I don't want to keep it.  Also, check out my new Everlane all day pumps in the second pic.



I love it on you CDM! it will be perfect with jeans for a casual look. I think you can dress it both up and down. 
Love the shoes too! and the Rag & Bone is awsome!  
Try the tuxedo jacket paired with the jeans on the Rag & Bone photo 

Great photos taken with your Apple Watch!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> New Doc Martins?  We need mod shots!



Yes sweetie CDM  will do mod shots as soon as i feel better - still coughing and feeling a little weak...


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3680324
> View attachment 3680325
> 
> My other bargain: a $900 rag & bone varsity jacket, also found on the clearance rack at Nordstrom Rack for $89.50.  Isn't that crazy?  I walked past it twice before I tried it on.  I don't really need another jacket but it's adorable.  Tags have been removed, I'm definitely keeping this one.  I'm modeling my new Everlane flats that just arrived, too.  I've been on an Everlane shoe kick lately.  Great quality and great prices!


What great finds!  The tuxedo jacket fits you like a glove, so I think you WILL find a way to wear it.  I like Cilifene's idea of wearing it casually with jeans.  It's just a beautiful fit and look.  The varsity jacket--what a steal!  My vote is to keep both.  The new shoes are great also.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> EXACTLY.!!!!!
> 
> Tadaaaaa........
> 
> View attachment 3680259


Only you can pull those off, dear Cilifene!  Kudos to you.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> My thoughts, too, Oreo.  I have 90 days to think about it.  And speaking of eliminating excess clutter, I downloaded a new (to me) app today called Poshmark.  I don't know if anyone on here has used it but I"ve heard great things about it.  I used to sell stuff on eBay but it's so putzy that I never seem to get around to listing things.  And my pile continues to grow...  So, I'm hoping to give Poshmark a whirl.  Maybe it would work for you!


Let me know how it works for you.  I must get rid of this hoard!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> They ARE Doc Martens...


Wow....I used to wear mine all the time.  If I remember correctly, I think the color (style?) was "waxy black".  Are they as comfy as the used to be?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Only you can pull those off, dear Cilifene!  Kudos to you.


Thanks barbee,   I think many of us can pull them off though


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Wow....I used to wear mine all the time.  If I remember correctly, I think the color (style?) was "waxy black".  Are they as comfy as the used to be?



This style is called Smooth a woman's style that are a little narrow compare to the unisex style. 
I've only tried them indoor just to break them in gently. Do you still have yours?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Wow....I used to wear mine all the time.  If I remember correctly, I think the color (style?) was "waxy black".  Are they as comfy as the used to be?


Ok, I did try many pairs in the store so I may be a little confused    The label on the box says: Pascal Black Buttero 13512001


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I love it on you CDM! it will be perfect with jeans for a casual look. I think you can dress it both up and down.
> Love the shoes too! and the Rag & Bone is awsome!
> *Try the tuxedo jacket paired with the jeans on the Rag & Bone photo*
> 
> Great photos taken with your Apple Watch!


Agree with this idea... the tuxedo jacket with jeans would be an AMAZING look!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> This style is called Smooth a woman's style that are a little narrow compare to the unisex style.
> I've only tried them indoor just to break them in gently. Do you still have yours?


no, and boy, do I wish I did...they were soooooooooooo comfortable.  It must have been over 30 years ago!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Ok, I did try many pairs in the store so I may be a little confused    The label on the box says: Pascal Black Buttero 13512001


now that I'm thinking about it, it may have been called "greasy black". It wasn't shiny like polished calf leather.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> now that I'm thinking about it, it may have been called "greasy black". It wasn't shiny like polished calf leather.


Ok, I think mine is polished


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Agree with this idea... the tuxedo jacket with jeans would be an AMAZING look!


Thanks for the input and ideas!  I wore the varsity jacket today because it is FREEZING out here.  Ugh.  I'm still working on my closet clean up but will take pics in a couple days and post.  The question is, what do I wear to the Dakota Jazz Club tonight?  My daughter and I are going to see the Sisters of Swing: The Andrews Sisters Story.  I wanted to wear a dress but maybe I should re-think that plan...


----------



## Cilifene

Hope you had fun CDM I love The Andrew Sisters...


----------



## Cilifene

The new Doc Martens boots and the third pair of Emilio Cavallini tights - at the Tailors room..
And the tiny Proenza Schouler Chain Wallet.


----------



## Cilifene

Sorry about the double pics


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Sorry about the double pics


Cilifene, you are a vision!  How chic and cool you look!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene, you are a vision!  How chic and cool you look!


Thank you bisbee! So kind of you   I really believe my colors are black and white and a bit of grey. Obviously my hair is its natural color -- and I feel most comfortable with black, white, grey and sometimes a little pink ... 
I can't wear heels at all   But luckily my style has always been casual with a tad of rock chick ... 
BUT, there is a fine line in looking rock chick and looking foolish in our age ...  
Please let me know when I cross that line .....


----------



## Pickle123

Cilifene said:


> Thank you bisbee! So kind of you   I really believe my colors are black and white and a bit of grey. Obviously my hair is its natural color -- and I feel most comfortable with black, white, grey and sometimes a little pink ...
> I can't wear heels at all   But luckily my style has always been casual with a tad of rock chick ...
> BUT, there is a fine line in looking rock chick and looking foolish in our age ...
> Please let me know when I cross that line .....


You so have NOT crossed that line. You are so beautiful and I adore your style.


----------



## Cilifene

Pickle123 said:


> You so have NOT crossed that line. You are so beautiful and I adore your style.



Welcome Pickle123  Thank you for the nice words!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3677465
> View attachment 3677479
> 
> Please indulge me a couple prom pics from last weekend.  My mother/son pic where I stand on the step so as to be the same height as Daniel and Daniel and his girlfriend at the grand march.  He was on prom court as well, which made for a very full day!


Better the the red carpet! Love his GF's dress


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3680312
> View attachment 3680315
> View attachment 3680319
> 
> I need your opinions, ladies.  I found this tuxedo jacket at Nordstrom Rack on the clearance rack.  I don't really need a tuxedo jacket, in fact, I'm not even sure how I'd style it.  It's a deep navy blue with black trim.  It's from the Nordstrom Signature with Caroline Issa collection.  I was browsing the racks for my daughter when I stumbled on it and when I put it on my daughter told me it looked like it was made for me.  It fits quite well although that isn't really reflected in the photos.  It is beautifully finished in wool, mohair and silk. I was using my apple watch to take photos for the first time and I'm not that good with it yet.  I look so awkward, ack!  Anyway, what do you guys think?  It's only 20% of the original cost but if I don't love it I don't want to keep it.  Also, check out my new Everlane all day pumps in the second pic.





can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3680324
> View attachment 3680325
> 
> My other bargain: a $900 rag & bone varsity jacket, also found on the clearance rack at Nordstrom Rack for $89.50.  Isn't that crazy?  I walked past it twice before I tried it on.  I don't really need another jacket but it's adorable.  Tags have been removed, I'm definitely keeping this one.  I'm modeling my new Everlane flats that just arrived, too.  I've been on an Everlane shoe kick lately.  Great quality and great prices!


Oh Can_do...love both jackets. You could even wear the tuxedo jacket with boot cut/flare cut dressy jeans for a funky look. I have a Donna Karen long riding-style jacket. It's a bit dressy but I wear it with dressy jeans and it looks good. LOVE the shoes...going to check out Everlane!
Sorry, Cilifene/Elaine...just saw your posts but great minds!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> My thoughts, too, Oreo.  I have 90 days to think about it.  And speaking of eliminating excess clutter, I downloaded a new (to me) app today called Poshmark.  I don't know if anyone on here has used it but I"ve heard great things about it.  I used to sell stuff on eBay but it's so putzy that I never seem to get around to listing things.  And my pile continues to grow...  So, I'm hoping to give Poshmark a whirl.  Maybe it would work for you!


There's  thread on the Ebay forum devoted to Poshmark...good info!


----------



## skyqueen

Pickle123 said:


> You so have NOT crossed that line. You are so beautiful and I adore your style.


Welcome Pickle


----------



## Pickle123

Thank you ladies for such a warm welcome


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> The new Doc Martens boots and the third pair of Emilio Cavallini tights - at the Tailors room..
> And the tiny Proenza Schouler Chain Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3681994
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681995
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681996
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681999


Wow.. what a great look.  Not  many of us (and I mean women in general, not just us 50-ish +) can carry this look off as wonderfully as you did.  You really rocked this look!!!


----------



## oreo713

Pickle123 said:


> You so have NOT crossed that line. You are so beautiful and I adore your style.


Welcome to our 50-ish party!!!   (They still allow me in here even though I am 60-ish)


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Hope you had fun CDM I love The Andrew Sisters...





Thanks, Cilifene, they were great!  We had a fun night out.


----------



## can_do_mom

Pickle123 said:


> Thank you ladies for such a warm welcome


Welcome Pickle123!  
I love your "name", is there a story behind it?


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Oh Can_do...love both jackets. You could even wear the tuxedo jacket with boot cut/flare cut dressy jeans for a funky look. I have a Donna Karen long riding-style jacket. It's a bit dressy but I wear it with dressy jeans and it looks good. LOVE the shoes...going to check out Everlane!
> Sorry, Cilifene/Elaine...just saw your posts but great minds!


Thanks Sky!  I think I may keep both jackets.  Did you ever check out Everlane?  I have a little of their clothing but my favorite is their shoes.  I'm still at work on our closet.  It's rather tedious...


----------



## Pickle123

can_do_mom said:


> Welcome Pickle123!
> I love your "name", is there a story behind it?


Absolutely. My grandmother named her children some really weird names. My daddy's name was Dilworth and his nickname his entire life was Pickle (for dill pickle). Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Wow.. what a great look.  Not  many of us (and I mean women in general, not just us 50-ish +) can carry this look off as wonderfully as you did.  You really rocked this look!!!


Thanks Oreo!


----------



## skyqueen

Pickle123 said:


> Absolutely. My grandmother named her children some really weird names. My daddy's name was Dilworth and his nickname his entire life was Pickle (for dill pickle). Thanks for asking.


What a hoot! So you are Pickle Jr./II, technically?


----------



## can_do_mom

Pickle123 said:


> Absolutely. My grandmother named her children some really weird names. My daddy's name was Dilworth and his nickname his entire life was Pickle (for dill pickle). Thanks for asking.


I just knew there had to be a story there.  So cute!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> The new Doc Martens boots and the third pair of Emilio Cavallini tights - at the Tailors room..
> And the tiny Proenza Schouler Chain Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3681994
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681995
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681996
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681999




Looking top notch as usual Cilifene!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I just knew there had to be a story there.  So cute!


How have you been feeling with the vertigo?  I hope it has passed by now.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Looking top notch as usual Cilifene!


Thank you Izzy! How are you? and your eyes?


----------



## Cilifene

Finally we can wear a lighter coat here in Denmark


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thank you Izzy! How are you? and your eyes?


Doing better,  it simply was a rough winter! Spring is here and hopefully things will improve.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Finally we can wear a lighter coat here in Denmark
> 
> View attachment 3687091


Love the trench coat.  How about a full model shot?  You're also wearing my favorite "kicks"!  I just wish they came with purple stripes.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Doing better,  it simply was a rough winter! Spring is here and hopefully things will improve.


Izzy, It's good to hear from you!  I have missed you, although I have not posted much lately, myself.


----------



## Izzy48

So happy to hear from you Barbee! Hope all is well with you. Maybe we can start posting again soon.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Love the trench coat.  How about a full model shot?  You're also wearing my favorite "kicks"!  I just wish they came with purple stripes.



Thanks oreo, the coat is from PBO (philosophy blues original) a Danish brand -- Today is a little cold and windy, the old winter jacket is on again .So,  no full mod shot of that outfit today ..


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Doing better,  it simply was a rough winter! Spring is here and hopefully things will improve.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> So happy to hear from you Barbee! Hope all is well with you. Maybe we can start posting again soon.


Always good to have you back!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Finally we can wear a lighter coat here in Denmark
> 
> View attachment 3687091


I love the little "hints" of pink in your neutral outfit, cilifene! Such a classy look!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I love the little "hints" of pink in your neutral outfit, cilifene! Such a classy look!


Thanks dear Elaine...


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Always good to have you back!


Thanks, Sky!


----------



## iwantahermes

Cilifene said:


> Finally we can wear a lighter coat here in Denmark
> 
> View attachment 3687091


Hi all I'm new to posting here but gave been reading along with you for a while! I just want to ask the ever so stylish Cliffene about her lv damier speedy... Is it a 25? And how do you find it? You have so many lovely bags! I have been toying with getting this bag for years and on seeing your photo where it just looks so great I think that  I am definitely going to buy it.


----------



## Cilifene

iwantahermes said:


> Hi all I'm new to posting here but gave been reading along with you for a while! I just want to ask the ever so stylish Cliffene about her lv damier speedy... Is it a 25? And how do you find it? You have so many lovely bags! I have been toying with getting this bag for years and on seeing your photo where it just looks so great I think that  I am definitely going to buy it.



Welcome IWAH  thank you for the nice words, that is very kind of you! 
Actually, I don't have that many at the moment, I'm down to five - I don't count the old pochette as a bag  cause I only use it indside the bags and not as a bag.

The damier Speedy regular (without the strap) is a size 25. I really LOVE this icon from LV! the size 25 is the one I like the best. I did have a size 30, but I find it too big and feel it is a completely different bag. Yeah, I know it sounds crazy, but I really feel the difference in 30 and 25 is huge -- both in sizes and styles.
25 is cute -- and it holds A LOT!!!  ..For reference, I'm 164 cm.
But one should buy what's best for themselves of course 

Ps: I've become so happy with my 25 damier, that I bought it in monogram one moth ago   This one is the bandouliere cause I think the mono is so beautiful with the strap. I haven't used it yet, cause the vachetta is too pale to get outside. Yeah, I know the fastest way to the honey color is to get it out and just use it. But I'll rather have an even honey color before taking it out and getting it stained...


----------



## oreo713

iwantahermes said:


> Hi all I'm new to posting here but gave been reading along with you for a while! I just want to ask the ever so stylish Cliffene about her lv damier speedy... Is it a 25? And how do you find it? You have so many lovely bags! I have been toying with getting this bag for years and on seeing your photo where it just looks so great I think that  I am definitely going to buy it.


Welcome to our happy "home away from home" IWAH.   Glad to have you here!!


----------



## skyqueen

iwantahermes said:


> Hi all I'm new to posting here but gave been reading along with you for a while! I just want to ask the ever so stylish Cliffene about her lv damier speedy... Is it a 25? And how do you find it? You have so many lovely bags! I have been toying with getting this bag for years and on seeing your photo where it just looks so great I think that  I am definitely going to buy it.


Welcome IWAH


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> How have you been feeling with the vertigo?  I hope it has passed by now.


Oreo, thanks for asking!  I saw the doctor last week who comfirmed that I have BPPV.  It isn't serious and the Epley maneuver mentioned earlier can be used to treat it.  For one week I had it all the time and it was really debilitating.  The doc wants me to follow up with a hearing test but I'm confident my hearing is good and I am no longer experiencing vertigo symptoms so things are great!


----------



## can_do_mom

iwantahermes said:


> Hi all I'm new to posting here but gave been reading along with you for a while! I just want to ask the ever so stylish Cliffene about her lv damier speedy... Is it a 25? And how do you find it? You have so many lovely bags! I have been toying with getting this bag for years and on seeing your photo where it just looks so great I think that  I am definitely going to buy it.


Welcome IWAH!  This is a great spot to hang out on the Purse forum!


----------



## can_do_mom

Took my LV Eva for a spin yesterday.  My mom has been a little blue so I checked to make sure seats were available and we drove into the city and snagged some rush seats to A Year with Frog and Toad at the Children's Theatre Co.  She LOVED the show!  Made my day.


----------



## can_do_mom

And did you know that Eva has been retired?  My daughter wanted one in the damier azur and we were told Eva is gone.  She is headed to Macedonia on Wednesday and will be flying through Paris at CDG but they do not have an LV store there, unfortunately.  She MAY have enough time to leave the airport but I don't know if that's such a good idea.  She's 24 and traveled overseas a couple times but this is her first trip over alone.  She's meeting up with a friend and is beyond excited.


----------



## ElainePG

iwantahermes said:


> Hi all I'm new to posting here but gave been reading along with you for a while! I just want to ask the ever so stylish Cliffene about her lv damier speedy... Is it a 25? And how do you find it? You have so many lovely bags! I have been toying with getting this bag for years and on seeing your photo where it just looks so great I think that  I am definitely going to buy it.


It's so nice to have you here, *IWAH*! Intrigued by your tpf name; which H products do you crave? I don't have any of their bags, but I confess to a teensy addiction to the 90cm scarves...


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Oreo, thanks for asking!  I saw the doctor last week who comfirmed that I have BPPV.  It isn't serious and the Epley maneuver mentioned earlier can be used to treat it.  For one week I had it all the time and it was really debilitating.  The doc wants me to follow up with a hearing test but I'm confident my hearing is good and I am no longer experiencing vertigo symptoms so things are great!


I'm so glad you have a diagnosis, CDM. I hope your symptoms continue to calm down, and that you can keep things under control with the Epley maneuver.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3691389
> 
> Took my LV Eva for a spin yesterday.  My mom has been a little blue so I checked to make sure seats were available and we drove into the city and snagged some rush seats to A Year with Frog and Toad at the Children's Theatre Co.  She LOVED the show!  Made my day.


You look great! That's a terrific outfit... the cropped jacket really suits you. And the Eva is an adorable bag.
Lovely that you & your Mom were able to have a special afternoon together.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3691389
> 
> Took my LV Eva for a spin yesterday.  My mom has been a little blue so I checked to make sure seats were available and we drove into the city and snagged some rush seats to A Year with Frog and Toad at the Children's Theatre Co.  She LOVED the show!  Made my day.



Love your outfit CDM! Yeah, Eva and the pochette are discontinued (is that the right word?)


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> You look great! That's a terrific outfit... the cropped jacket really suits you. And the Eva is an adorable bag.
> Lovely that you & your Mom were able to have a special afternoon together.


Thanks, Elaine!  It's kinda fun to dress up a little to go into the city.  I like Eva because she's trouble free.  I'm still debating whether I should add another LV bag or scarf/shawl or SLG to the collection when we go to France...  Speaking of LV, my friend at LV messaged me today to let me know they're hiring.  I'm not sure whether he was hinting that I should consider a position there (actually, I would love that job, but weekends wouldn't work, so it's a no go) but I did tell my 21yo dd about it.  It would be right up her alley and she's already working at the same mall.  She'd have to quit the job at her other boutique but I'm getting ahead of myself.  She is interested and planning on submitting a resume so we will see what happens.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Love your outfit CDM! Yeah, Eva and the pochette are discontinued (is that the right word?)


Thank you Cilifene!  Yes, discontinued is the right word.  I was told that the Favorite was discontinued as well but when I went online I saw that it was available in France so I'm not sure about that.  

How are you feeling these days?  Have you managed to shake that cold?  I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you Cilifene!  Yes, discontinued is the right word.  I was told that the Favorite was discontinued as well but when I went online I saw that it was available in France so I'm not sure about that.
> 
> How are you feeling these days?  Have you managed to shake that cold?  I hope you're feeling better!


Yes, that's right, the Favorite too. I guess there are still some in stock some places as in France 
Thank you dear, I'm all well again! Thanks for asking - and no vertigo either at the moment


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Elaine!  It's kinda fun to dress up a little to go into the city.  I like Eva because she's trouble free.  I'm still debating whether I should add another LV bag or scarf/shawl or SLG to the collection when we go to France...  Speaking of LV, my friend at LV messaged me today to let me know they're hiring.  I'm not sure whether he was hinting that I should consider a position there (actually, I would love that job, but weekends wouldn't work, so it's a no go) but I did tell my 21yo dd about it.  It would be right up her alley and she's already working at the same mall.  She'd have to quit the job at her other boutique but I'm getting ahead of myself.  She is interested and planning on submitting a resume so we will see what happens.


LV would be an exciting place for her to work... hope they hire her! Would she get a discount??????


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3691389
> 
> Took my LV Eva for a spin yesterday.  My mom has been a little blue so I checked to make sure seats were available and we drove into the city and snagged some rush seats to A Year with Frog and Toad at the Children's Theatre Co.  She LOVED the show!  Made my day.


Great outfit, CDM...casual chic! You have the figure for it!

Finally pulled the trigger on my Gucci slingbacks. Been waiting 2 months for them to come back in stock. 1 pair, my size, now sold out.
No sales tax. Meant to be or what? Happy Mother's Day to ME!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Gucc...it-Slingback-Slide-Black/prod124440060/p.prod


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> LV would be an exciting place for her to work... hope they hire her! Would she get a discount??????


That's a very good question, Elaine and I wondered the same thing.  Guess we'll find out if she gets the job.  I'm hoping our June travels won't work against her.  It's a long time to be gone as a new hire.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Great outfit, CDM...casual chic! You have the figure for it!
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger on my Gucci slingbacks. Been waiting 2 months for them to come back in stock. 1 pair, my size, now sold out.
> No sales tax. Meant to be or what? Happy Mother's Day to ME!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Gucc...it-Slingback-Slide-Black/prod124440060/p.prod


Thanks, Sky!  I took a look with the link.  Super cute!  Have you worn that style before?  Send a mod shot when you get them!

I just got a couple pair of mules.  I love the way the Everlanes look but am wondering if they're a tiny bit small.  My foot is right to edge of the the sole.  But they hold my foot well, which is crucial for a mule, so I'll probably keep them.  They're a stiff leather so I don't expect them to stretch much.  The other is a more casual style from Franco Sarto that one daughter tells me looks too big.  I can't win, lol. 

And I love no sales tax!  There's no sales tax on clothing in MN and while we don't live there, we're right on the border and do most of our shopping over there which is great.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Sky!  I took a look with the link.  Super cute!  Have you worn that style before?  Send a mod shot when you get them!
> 
> I just got a couple pair of mules.  I love the way the Everlanes look but am wondering if they're a tiny bit small.  My foot is right to edge of the the sole.  But they hold my foot well, which is crucial for a mule, so I'll probably keep them.  They're a stiff leather so I don't expect them to stretch much.  The other is a more casual style from Franco Sarto that one daughter tells me looks too big.  I can't win, lol.
> 
> And I love no sales tax!  There's no sales tax on clothing in MN and while we don't live there, we're right on the border and do most of our shopping over there which is great.


I've worn Gucci loafers for 30 years...they were my work shoe. Jazzed up a boring uniform. I bought a pair of the new style loafers, Jordaan, and they run narrow.
Hoping the slingbacks fit good...if not, back they go!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I've worn Gucci loafers for 30 years...they were my work shoe. Jazzed up a boring uniform. I bought a pair of the new style loafers, Jordaan, and they run narrow.
> Hoping the slingbacks fit good...if not, back they go!


I hope they'll be great for you..  I remember you were looking at them a while ago in red (?).


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I hope they'll be great for you..  I remember you were looking at them a while ago in red (?).


I got the Jordaan Gucci loafer a few months ago in red. Hoping the slingbacks fit the same!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Great outfit, CDM...casual chic! You have the figure for it!
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger on my Gucci slingbacks. Been waiting 2 months for them to come back in stock. 1 pair, my size, now sold out.
> No sales tax. Meant to be or what? Happy Mother's Day to ME!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Gucc...it-Slingback-Slide-Black/prod124440060/p.prod


Hope they work out for you because they are great looking slides!


----------



## oreo713

The red ones look so nice on your foot!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I got the Jordaan Gucci loafer a few months ago in red. Hoping the slingbacks fit the same!
> View attachment 3695534


That red loafer looks fabulous, sky! A girl can never have too many red shoes!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> That red loafer looks fabulous, sky! A girl can never have too many red shoes!


+1


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I got the Jordaan Gucci loafer a few months ago in red. Hoping the slingbacks fit the same!
> View attachment 3695534



I love this red  looks great on you


----------



## Barefootgirl

Hi, there, not new to the forum, but new to the thread....was just hoping to find some ladies who might understand
my sigh....at missing old school Coach bags....thinking back to the 80s when they truly were made to last nearly forever, of solid saddle type leather, durable and they only improved with age....
I am not aware of any manufacturers now occupying that place...all I see is mostly blingware.

Ah, thanks for letting me unload that.


----------



## can_do_mom

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi, there, not new to the forum, but new to the thread....was just hoping to find some ladies who might understand
> my sigh....at missing old school Coach bags....thinking back to the 80s when they truly were made to last nearly forever, of solid saddle type leather, durable and they only improved with age....
> I am not aware of any manufacturers now occupying that place...all I see is mostly blingware.
> 
> Ah, thanks for letting me unload that.


Welcome Barefootgirl!  I remember the Coach bags of the 80's.  I still remember going downtown Mpls. to Dayton's (nicest department store in the midwest back then, bought out by Macy's and just a fond remembrance now, sigh...) to buy my first Coach bag in 1984.  My first designer bag, come to think of it!  Anyway, I abused that bag and it held up so well.  I wish I still had it.  I'm a ruthless purger so it's long gone.  

What do you think of the new 1941 Coach line?  I don't own any of it but have seen a few of those bags and I think they look very nice.  I don't know where they're manufactured.  Coach used to be all USA but now I think most, if not all, their bags come from China.

There is a bag manufacturer just 30 minutes from me that makes their bags right in St. Paul, MN.  Not a very large selection but if they happen to make a style you're interested in they might be worth a look.  J.W. Hulme Co.


----------



## oreo713

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi, there, not new to the forum, but new to the thread....was just hoping to find some ladies who might understand
> my sigh....at missing old school Coach bags....thinking back to the 80s when they truly were made to last nearly forever, of solid saddle type leather, durable and they only improved with age....
> I am not aware of any manufacturers now occupying that place...all I see is mostly blingware.
> 
> Ah, thanks for letting me unload that.


Welcome to our group, BFG.   Believe it or not I still have my original 80's, perhaps even 70's black Coach large crescent (half moon) shoulder bag, and a navy blue Coach Madison camera bag in pebbled navy leather with saddle trim.  I found them when I was cleaning out a closet and I really don't know what to do with them.  The leather is so thick  I had tons of Coach bags, gave most of them to my mom, and when she passed, I think they were donated to charity.  I even found two of my original cosmetic cases, which I don't think I'll ever get rid of!


----------



## oreo713

*Happy Mother's Day!!!*​


----------



## skyqueen

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi, there, not new to the forum, but new to the thread....was just hoping to find some ladies who might understand
> my sigh....at missing old school Coach bags....thinking back to the 80s when they truly were made to last nearly forever, of solid saddle type leather, durable and they only improved with age....
> I am not aware of any manufacturers now occupying that place...all I see is mostly blingware.
> 
> Ah, thanks for letting me unload that.


Welcome BFG 
I still have my black Coach Willis bag from 1978...I wore it to work for 10-12 years.


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Mother's Day...whether human or furbaby or both, to everyone!
Thank you BG! Got my Gucci slingbacks just in time for Mother's Day! Fit great (not too narrow) and comfortable. Glad I got my normal size!
Also found this AW strap, on sale, Going to try it with my black Evelyne to add some pizzazz.


----------



## can_do_mom

Happy Mother's Day to all my TPF friends! I hope your day is filled with love and laughter. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mod shot before we head off to BIL and SIL's to celebrate. We had my mom up for brunch already. Wearing a Lilly Pulitzer shift and carrying my Prada canvas satchel.


----------



## Cilifene

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi, there, not new to the forum, but new to the thread....was just hoping to find some ladies who might understand
> my sigh....at missing old school Coach bags....thinking back to the 80s when they truly were made to last nearly forever, of solid saddle type leather, durable and they only improved with age....
> I am not aware of any manufacturers now occupying that place...all I see is mostly blingware.
> 
> Ah, thanks for letting me unload that.



Welcome Barefootgirl!  You'll love it here everyone is so kind  I have no experience in Choach bags, but I see you got some replies


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Happy Mother's Day...whether human or furbaby or both, to everyone!
> Thank you BG! Got my Gucci slingbacks just in time for Mother's Day! Fit great (not too narrow) and comfortable. Glad I got my normal size!
> Also found this AW strap, on sale, Going to try it with my black Evelyne to add some pizzazz.
> View attachment 3698667
> View attachment 3698668
> View attachment 3698669



Very nice slingbacks SQ! I LOVE this strap!!! It would be soooo awesome on my Capucines  



can_do_mom said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all my TPF friends! I hope your day is filled with love and laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698759
> 
> Mod shot before we head off to BIL and SIL's to celebrate. We had my mom up for brunch already. Wearing a Lilly Pulitzer shift and carrying my Prada canvas satchel.



You look so gorgeous dear love the color on you   I've been busy celebrating silver anniversary  two days of resting afterwards


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Very nice slingbacks SQ! I LOVE this strap!!! It would be soooo awesome on my Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> You look so gorgeous dear love the color on you   I've been busy celebrating silver anniversary  two days of resting afterwards


Happy Anniversary, Cilifene!  I think there's been lots of celebrating going on... been pretty quiet on this forum!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Happy Anniversary, Cilifene!  I think there's been lots of celebrating going on... been pretty quiet on this forum!


Thank you CDM


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Very nice slingbacks SQ! I LOVE this strap!!! It would be soooo awesome on my Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> You look so gorgeous dear love the color on you   I've been busy celebrating silver anniversary  two days of resting afterwards


Happy 25th Anniversary Cilifene!!!  Here's to another 25!!!  
 hmmmmmmm....need two days of resting afterwards?   I'm not asking......


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I've been busy celebrating silver anniversary  two days of resting afterwards


Happy anniversary, Cilifene!  
Two days of recuperation... that must have been some party! 
Our anniversary is next Saturday. 39 years... yikes!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Happy anniversary, Cilifene!
> Two days of recuperation... that must have been some party!
> Our anniversary is next Saturday. 39 years... yikes!


Happy Anniversary in advance, Elaine!!!
Gee...if I was still married to my first husband, it would have been 40 years this coming June.......talk about yikes!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Happy Anniversary in advance, Elaine!!!
> Gee...if I was still married to my first husband,* it would have been 40 years this coming June.......talk about yikes!!!*


Wow, oreo... now *there's* a scary thought!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Very nice slingbacks SQ! I LOVE this strap!!! It would be soooo awesome on my Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> You look so gorgeous dear love the color on you   I've been busy celebrating silver anniversary  two days of resting afterwards


Happy Anniversary, dearheart...a damn miracle now a days!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy Anniversary, dearheart...a damn miracle now a days!


Thank you, dear!


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Happy Anniversary in advance, Elaine!!!
> Gee...if I was still married to my first husband, it would have been 40 years this coming June.......talk about yikes!!!


I understand...I would be married 43 years if the first one was still the one.    But...if I add the first and current together, I've been married a total of 40 years...


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I understand...I would be married 43 years if the first one was still the one.    But...if I add the first and current together, I've been married a total of 40 years...


Thanks for the laugh, Bis


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Happy 25th Anniversary Cilifene!!!  Here's to another 25!!!
> hmmmmmmm....need two days of resting afterwards?   I'm not asking......


Thanks Oreo!  Yeah, our guests know how to party 



ElainePG said:


> Happy anniversary, Cilifene!
> Two days of recuperation... that must have been some party!
> Our anniversary is next Saturday. 39 years... yikes!


Thanks Elaine! wow 39 is really something congrats to you! ❤️



skyqueen said:


> Happy Anniversary, dearheart...a damn miracle now a days!


Thanks very much sweetie! ❤️ Yeah, there are many divorces out there ...


----------



## skyqueen

Well...I finally finished up with all the injectibles! 2 appointments a month apart. A bit black/blue but I like the results. I had the new Juvederm Voluma XL
that is injected into the cheek/ cheek bone...lifts the face a bit and your face looks fuller. I also had Botox, again, and this time...IT WORKED! I have a 
love/hate relationship with Botox having had it done 3 previous times with no results (one time a droopy eyelid). Lifted my eyebrow arch just enough and 
opened my eyes. I had a lot done but hopefully in 2-3 years just maintenance, although I intend to keep up with the Botox every 3 months. 
Expensive for something not permanent but I'm too afraid of the knife! 
All-in-all looks pretty good


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Well...I finally finished up with all the injectibles! 2 appointments a month apart. A bit black/blue but I like the results. I had the new Juvederm Voluma XL
> that is injected into the cheek/ cheek bone...lifts the face a bit and your face looks fuller. I also had Botox, again, and this time...IT WORKED! I have a
> love/hate relationship with Botox having had it done 3 previous times with no results (one time a droopy eyelid). Lifted my eyebrow arch just enough and
> opened my eyes. I had a lot done but hopefully in 2-3 years just maintenance, although I intend to keep up with the Botox every 3 months.
> Expensive for something not permanent but I'm too afraid of the knife!
> All-in-all looks pretty good


Glad you're pleased with it, SQ. And I'm so glad to hear thst the bruising wasn't too bad. There was an article in last month's _Elle_ magazine by one of their beauty writers (Holly Millea), who I think might be in her late 40s, who just had a facelift. They showed before and after photos, and I have to say, she looked SO much better afterwards! Just kind of blah and tired before, and then awake, happy, well-rested, and alert afterwards. Not the "frozen" look that some movie stars get after too many procedures. 
Not that I'd ever consider a FL! But sometimes when I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror, I wonder who that elderly lady is looking back at me, LOL! I guess this is why blusher and candlelight were invented?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Well...I finally finished up with all the injectibles! 2 appointments a month apart. A bit black/blue but I like the results. I had the new Juvederm Voluma XL
> that is injected into the cheek/ cheek bone...lifts the face a bit and your face looks fuller. I also had Botox, again, and this time...IT WORKED! I have a
> love/hate relationship with Botox having had it done 3 previous times with no results (one time a droopy eyelid). Lifted my eyebrow arch just enough and
> opened my eyes. I had a lot done but hopefully in 2-3 years just maintenance, although I intend to keep up with the Botox every 3 months.
> Expensive for something not permanent but I'm too afraid of the knife!
> All-in-all looks pretty good



It's great you are pleased with it  



ElainePG said:


> Glad you're pleased with it, SQ. And I'm so glad to hear thst the bruising wasn't too bad. There was an article in last month's _Elle_ magazine by one of their beauty writers (Holly Millea), who I think might be in her late 40s, who just had a facelift. They showed before and after photos, and I have to say, she looked SO much better afterwards! Just kind of blah and tired before, and then awake, happy, well-rested, and alert afterwards. Not the "frozen" look that some movie stars get after too many procedures.
> Not that I'd ever consider a FL! But sometimes when I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror, I wonder who that elderly lady is looking back at me, LOL! I guess this is why blusher and candlelight were invented?



A FL in her late 40s - that is really young 
LOL, yeah, sometimes the feeling inside and the mirror doesn't get along


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Glad you're pleased with it, SQ. And I'm so glad to hear thst the bruising wasn't too bad. There was an article in last month's _Elle_ magazine by one of their beauty writers (Holly Millea), who I think might be in her late 40s, who just had a facelift. They showed before and after photos, and I have to say, she looked SO much better afterwards! Just kind of blah and tired before, and then awake, happy, well-rested, and alert afterwards. Not the "frozen" look that some movie stars get after too many procedures.
> Not that I'd ever consider a FL! But sometimes when I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror, I wonder who that elderly lady is looking back at me, LOL! I guess this is why blusher and candlelight were invented?


I look in the mirror and see my mother!   Not that that's a negative thing, my mom was a beautiful woman inside and out.  It's just that since I turned 60, I can really see the aging process take hold.  I wish I wasn't so scared of needles, and that I had the extra funds for the fillers.  I just don;t want my grandkids calling me Gramma Sharpei......


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I look in the mirror and see my mother!   Not that that's a negative thing, my mom was a beautiful woman inside and out.  It's just that since I turned 60, I can really see the aging process take hold.  I wish I wasn't so scared of needles, and that I had the extra funds for the fillers.  *I just don;t want my grandkids calling me Gramma Sharpei*......


  
This cracked me up, oreo! But seriously, now, I'm sure they would *never* do that!


----------



## Cilifene

The summer arrived to Copenhagen and that calls for AZUR 
My old damier damier azur pochette paired with the strap from my new Speedy B.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> The summer arrived to Copenhagen and that calls for AZUR
> My old damier damier azur pochette paired with the strap from my new Speedy B.
> 
> View attachment 3703465
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703467


Happy Spring, Cilifene....I had to look twice, not used to seeing you in a color other than in black.....  It's a nice look for you!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Happy Spring, Cilifene....I had to look twice, not used to seeing you in a color other than in black.....  It's a nice look for you!!



LOL, you're so right  it happens that I once or twice each spring/summer do dress in light colored clothes


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> The summer arrived to Copenhagen and that calls for AZUR
> My old damier damier azur pochette paired with the strap from my new Speedy B.
> 
> View attachment 3703465
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703467


You look great, Cilifene. Even when you're casual, you look classy! 
The pochette is perfect with the Speedy strap... I never would have known that it wasn't the original strap if you hadn't said. It's an excellent match.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> I look in the mirror and see my mother!   Not that that's a negative thing, my mom was a beautiful woman inside and out.  It's just that since I turned 60, I can really see the aging process take hold.  I wish I wasn't so scared of needles, and that I had the extra funds for the fillers.  I just don;t want my grandkids calling me Gramma Sharpei......


I am happy for those who choose Botox and/or fillers.  I am lucky in the hereditary department...both parents looked younger than their ages.  My main complaint is slight sagging...not too many lines except those in between the brows.  I will continue to have my hair colored, but that's as far as I will go...but that is just my plan for myself.  I should lose weight...that always makes me look younger, but other than that and the hair, I'm determined to "enjoy" my advanced age (66)!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Happy anniversary, Cilifene!
> Two days of recuperation... that must have been some party!
> Our anniversary is next Saturday. 39 years... yikes!


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, ELAINE! May your day be as special as you are. I hope you and your hubby are able to do something special to celebrate! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

All the Botox and facelift talk is interesting. As I get older (just turned 52) I begin to ponder the possibilities! I'm already coloring my hair. I've been doing that since I had chemo 17 years ago because it grew back a different (darker) color with gray. The kids were young and it was upsetting to my middle daughter who was four. So I did my best to recreate my old color and I've been coloring my hair on my own ever since! 

I feel like my face and eyes look tired now and I don't like it. The idea of a facelift scares me but sometimes I wonder...


----------



## can_do_mom

Speaking of beauty treatments, what do you ladies think of lash extensions? Both my daughters have them and they look amazing! My eyes have been super sensitive ever since chemo so I'm not sure I could do it (the glue they use to apply the extension is right on the lash line, very close to your eyes). But it's tempting. I used to have very full, long lashes. People asked me if they were real all the time. As I've aged they've thinned. Even using a lash thickener that I apply at night hasn't done that much. It's helped a little. Just wondering if anyone else here has tried it.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, ELAINE! May your day be as special as you are. *I hope you and your hubby are able to do something special to celebrate!* ❤️


Thank you, CDM!  We exchanged very sweet Anniversary cards early this morning, will look at our wedding album later this afternoon (a tradition), and then will go out to our favorite Italian restaurant tonight.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> All the Botox and facelift talk is interesting. As I get older (just turned 52) I begin to ponder the possibilities! I'm already coloring my hair. *I've been doing that since I had chemo 17 years ago because it grew back a different (darker) color with gray.* The kids were young and it was upsetting to my middle daughter who was four. So I did my best to recreate my old color and I've been coloring my hair on my own ever since!
> 
> I feel like my face and eyes look tired now and I don't like it. The idea of a facelift scares me but sometimes I wonder...


I can see why you colored your hair, with young children, especially if they expressed an opinion. I'm the opposite about hair color; always colored my hair (I started going grey in my twenties); then I had chemotherapy when I was in my 50s, and after my hair grew back (even more grey, yikes!) I decided I'd had enough of chemicals, and that I was just pleased to actually HAVE hair! 
So I stopped the color, and since it grew back curly, I just kept it chort and let it curl naturally. Which, I don't know if it's flattering or not, but it certainly is easy-peasy to take care of. I just wash, scrunch, and go. I know that "chemo-curl" is eventually supposed to go away, but it's been a long time and mine is still here. Not a tight curl any more, but still very wavy.


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> I am happy for those who choose Botox and/or fillers.  I am lucky in the hereditary department...both parents looked younger than their ages.  My main complaint is slight sagging...not too many lines except those in between the brows.  I will continue to have my hair colored, but that's as far as I will go...but that is just my plan for myself.  I should lose weight...that always makes me look younger, but other than that and the hair, I'm determined to "enjoy" my advanced age (66)!


I have always had a fear of needles, but it seems to have lessened as I aged.  I guess a needle of Novacaine is less painful for me these days rather than the pain of dental work.  But for fillers etc, I'm still on the ropes about that.  My face has more than "slight sagging" and I am blaming heredity first, and then all of the sun tanning and smoking abuse that punished my skin.  I am taking the blame for this abuse, I am owning it.  I don't dye my hair, never have, but I must say that I do get compliments on my hair (people think that I highlight  lol).  One day, when I get brave enough, perhaps Ill post a picture of my almost 62 year old self....wrinkles, sagging face, gray (unfortunately not white, but gray) hair, big tush and batwings.  Reading this back....gawd I'm a mess!!!


----------



## oreo713

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ELAINE!!!   HAVE A WONDERFUL DINNER WITH HUBBY!!!*


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Speaking of beauty treatments, what do you ladies think of lash extensions? Both my daughters have them and they look amazing! My eyes have been super sensitive ever since chemo so I'm not sure I could do it (the glue they use to apply the extension is right on the lash line, very close to your eyes). But it's tempting. I used to have very full, long lashes. People asked me if they were real all the time. As I've aged they've thinned. Even using a lash thickener that I apply at night hasn't done that much. It's helped a little. Just wondering if anyone else here has tried it.



I did try the lash extensions - but I feel they are in the way when I put on eyeliner, and they where a hassle to glue on cause my eyes are sensitive and the tears keept coming  

I just got diagnosed with Glaucoma and one of the side effects of the medicin is longer fuller and darker eye lashes ...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I did try the lash extensions - but I feel they are in the way when I put on eyeliner, and they where a hassle to glue on cause my eyes are sensitive and the tears keept coming
> 
> I just got diagnosed with Glaucoma and one of the side effects of the medicin is longer fuller and darker eye lashes ...


I am so sorry to hear about the glaucoma, dear Cilifene.  Is medical marijuana legal in Denmark?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the glaucoma, dear Cilifene.  Is medical marijuana legal in Denmark?



Thanks dear! - I'm all okay though   I've been tjecked for the 18 years cause my mom have it and has gone blind on one eye (hers was diagnosed far too late). Mine is diagnosed VERY early and with eye drops it shouldn't get any worse. 
Medical marijuana is legal in Denmark -- not for glaucoma though!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ELAINE!!!   HAVE A WONDERFUL DINNER WITH HUBBY!!!*


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I did try the lash extensions - but I feel they are in the way when I put on eyeliner, and they where a hassle to glue on cause my eyes are sensitive and the tears keept coming
> 
> *I just got diagnosed with Glaucoma* and one of the side effects of the medicin is longer fuller and darker eye lashes ...


Oh my gosh, Cilifene, I'm so very sorry to hear it! Will you be okay as long as you treat it with eye drops?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh my gosh, Cilifene, I'm so very sorry to hear it! Will you be okay as long as you treat it with eye drops?



Thank you Elaine, I'm okay  it shouldn't get worse now that treat it


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene, sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  I have had borderline high pressure in my eyes for 30 years.  I go to a specialist, but I've been lucky that it hasn't progressed in all that time.  My father and his mother had glaucoma, so they've been watching me closely.  The key is early diagnosis, as you know, and medication to prevent damage!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene, sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  I have had borderline high pressure in my eyes for 30 years.  I go to a specialist, but I've been lucky that it hasn't progressed in all that time.  My father and his mother had glaucoma, so they've been watching me closely.  The key is early diagnosis, as you know, and medication to prevent damage!



Thanks bisbee!  Good for you it hasn't progressed!  Absolutely, early diagnosis is very important! I just talked to a friend (she's is 48) when I got the diagnosis -- she told her mother had something with her eyes but she didn't know what it was. You gotta find out if it's glaucoma I said -- it turned out it was glaucoma. 

Everyone, ask your parents if they have glaucoma -- if they have it go see a specialist right away!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Speaking of beauty treatments, what do you ladies think of lash extensions? Both my daughters have them and they look amazing! My eyes have been super sensitive ever since chemo so I'm not sure I could do it (the glue they use to apply the extension is right on the lash line, very close to your eyes). But it's tempting. I used to have very full, long lashes. People asked me if they were real all the time. As I've aged they've thinned. Even using a lash thickener that I apply at night hasn't done that much. It's helped a little. Just wondering if anyone else here has tried it.


My F/A girlfriend got her anesthetist license before retiring. She took a course on faux lashes and I was her guinea pig. Took hours and fell out overnight.
Never do it again even with a pro!
On a happier note...I got my new AW bag strap. Very heavy but goes great with the Evelyne, adds pizzazz!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My F/A girlfriend got her anesthetist license before retiring. She took a course on faux lashes and I was her guinea pig. Took hours and fell out overnight.
> Never do it again even with a pro!
> On a happier note...I got my new AW bag strap. Very heavy but goes great with the Evelyne, adds pizzazz!
> View attachment 3707998


Pretty strap, and I love, love, LOVE it with your hot pink jacket! Is that an H scarf I see peeking out from behind the jacket?


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> My F/A girlfriend got her anesthetist license before retiring. She took a course on faux lashes and I was her guinea pig. Took hours and fell out overnight.
> Never do it again even with a pro!
> On a happier note...I got my new AW bag strap. Very heavy but goes great with the Evelyne, adds pizzazz!
> View attachment 3707998


Love the strap,SQ.  I'm wondering how it would look on a black Bal Day bag?  Whaddaya think?  Have you worn the Fuschia (Pompeii Purple lol) moto jacket yet?   I would love to see a modeling pic if you could!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My F/A girlfriend got her anesthetist license before retiring. She took a course on faux lashes and I was her guinea pig. Took hours and fell out overnight.
> Never do it again even with a pro!
> On a happier note...I got my new AW bag strap. Very heavy but goes great with the Evelyne, adds pizzazz!
> View attachment 3707998



Looks awesome on the Evelyne! I was at AW yesterday and tried the strap on my Capu - you are right it is a little heavy and It looked a little too long on Capu -- but on Evelyne it looks just perfect! 



oreo713 said:


> Love the strap,SQ.  I'm wondering how it would look on a black Bal Day bag?  Whaddaya think?  Have you worn the Fuschia (Pompeii Purple lol) moto jacket yet?   I would love to see a modeling pic if you could!



I think it'll look great on a Bal Day


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Love the strap,SQ.  I'm wondering how it would look on a black Bal Day bag?  Whaddaya think?  Have you worn the Fuschia (Pompeii Purple lol) moto jacket yet?   I would love to see a modeling pic if you could!


I've worn the jacket several times...love the color. I'll try to take a pic...........................


Cilifene said:


> Looks awesome on the Evelyne! I was at AW yesterday and tried the strap on my Capu - you are right it is a little heavy and It looked a little too long on Capu -- but on Evelyne it looks just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'll look great on a Bal Day


It is very heavy but can be worn crossbody which helps!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I've worn the jacket several times...love the color. I'll try to take a pic...........................
> !



I can't wait to see it on!  My favorite color, as you know


----------



## oreo713

Have a happy and safe Memorial Day weekend!
My hero!  Thank you for your service, Dad.  
This is what Memorial Day is really about!
(sorry about the large picture)



​


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Have a happy and safe Memorial Day weekend!
> My hero!  Thank you for your service, Dad.
> This is what Memorial Day is really about!
> (sorry about the large picture)
> 
> View attachment 3710970
> 
> ​


What a terrific photo of your Dad, oreo! You're right, this is *definitely* what Memorial Day is about... *not* barbecues!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific photo of your Dad, oreo! You're right, this is *definitely* what Memorial Day is about... *not* barbecues!


So true, Elaine.  So may people don't realize why it's called Memorial Day.  Memorial Day is a federal holiday in the United States for remembering the people who died while serving in the country's armed forces.  Although my dad did not (thank G-d) die while serving, he always paid the utmost respect to his fellow  men and women who did.


----------



## Cilifene

Finally got to try the old brooch


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Have a happy and safe Memorial Day weekend!
> My hero!  Thank you for your service, Dad.
> This is what Memorial Day is really about!
> (sorry about the large picture)
> 
> View attachment 3710970
> 
> ​


How wonderful Oreo! Happy Memorial Day to all and to all that gave the ultimate sacrifice to keep us free and safe!!!
I keep this picture of my parents in my living room...circa 1944. My Dad became a US citizen and fought for his beloved new country.
77th Division Corp. of Engineers. He had just come home. I love this picture!
Thank you Dad for your service and for being the BEST Dad (and Mom) in the world! I miss you both


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Finally got to try the old brooch
> 
> View attachment 3713393


Pretty! Is it GJ?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> How wonderful Oreo! Happy Memorial Day to all and to all that gave the ultimate sacrifice to keep us free and safe!!!
> I keep this picture of my parents in my living room...circa 1944. My Dad became a US citizen and fought for his beloved new country.
> 77th Division Corp. of Engineers. He had just come home. I love this picture!
> Thank you Dad for your service and for being the BEST Dad (and Mom) in the world! I miss you both
> View attachment 3713642


What an amazing photo, SQ!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Finally got to try the old brooch
> 
> View attachment 3713393


It looks wonderful, Cilifene!   LTNS....where have you been hiding?  

*WHERE HAS EVERYONE BEEN HIDING???*​


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> How wonderful Oreo! Happy Memorial Day to all and to all that gave the ultimate sacrifice to keep us free and safe!!!
> I keep this picture of my parents in my living room...circa 1944. My Dad became a US citizen and fought for his beloved new country.
> 77th Division Corp. of Engineers. He had just come home. I love this picture!
> Thank you Dad for your service and for being the BEST Dad (and Mom) in the world! I miss you both
> View attachment 3713642


What a beautiful couple, and what a great picture!!  This picture must be very near and dear to your heart!


----------



## can_do_mom

Hi Everyone!  Just dropping in for a quick hello.  Life is moving at warp speed around here.  Daughter moved home from college, son finishing HS next Monday.  I am heading off to Chicago for the weekend with friends to go to the U2 concert.  I've always wanted to see them in concert and the closest they are coming (to me) is to the Windy City.  When that getaway was planned, we hadn't yet decided to go to Europe but we will be leaving three days after I return from Chicago.  Ack!  So, life is a flurry of activity around here.  

I hope you all had a lovely Memorial weekend.  We started our weekend at the cabin but the weather turned sour and so we headed home a day early.  That simplified things for me because my mother, sister and I visit the family graves on Memorial Day so I was already home for that.  

Trying to pack up for Chicago and I have a list going for Europe.  I've been watching the weather in our European cities.  Reykjavik, Iceland has been solid rain for the past month and that's what the long range forecast is.  I'm hoping things will turn but it looks like we'd better bring our raincoats and umbrellas!  We are flying carry-on.  It makes packing a challenge but traveling (with minimal luggage) is easier once you're over there.  

I still don't have any one handbag on my wish list for Paris.  Any suggestions?  Ha ha!


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> All the Botox and facelift talk is interesting. As I get older (just turned 52) I begin to ponder the possibilities! I'm already coloring my hair. I've been doing that since I had chemo 17 years ago because it grew back a different (darker) color with gray. The kids were young and it was upsetting to my middle daughter who was four. So I did my best to recreate my old color and I've been coloring my hair on my own ever since!
> 
> I feel like my face and eyes look tired now and I don't like it. The idea of a facelift scares me but sometimes I wonder...



Hello everyone, I am new to the thread.  53 years old here. I am not going gray..my hair is trying to highlight itself with coarse white hairs. I don't care for that look, so my stylist maintains my natural color for me. Sometimes my natural color changes from dark auburn to lighter red depending on it's mood!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Pretty! Is it GJ?



Thanks dear, no it's an old brooch that was my grandmothers - but it does look like GJ style.

Remember this pic?


----------



## Cilifene

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the thread.  53 years old here. I am not going gray..my hair is trying to highlight itself with coarse white hairs. I don't care for that look, so my stylist maintains my natural color for me. Sometimes my natural color changes from dark auburn to lighter red depending on it's mood!



Welcome


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> It looks wonderful, Cilifene!   LTNS....where have you been hiding?
> 
> *WHERE HAS EVERYONE BEEN HIDING???*​



Thanks dear! Hmm, didnt realize I've been gone  okay, work issues  but it's better now


----------



## ElainePG

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the thread.  53 years old here. I am not going gray..my hair is trying to highlight itself with coarse white hairs. I don't care for that look, so my stylist maintains my natural color for me. Sometimes my natural color changes from dark auburn to lighter red depending on it's mood!


Hi Cocoabean! You definitely will love this thread!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear, no it's an old brooch that was my grandmothers - but it does look like GJ style.
> 
> Remember this pic?
> 
> View attachment 3715679


Oh, right... I had forgotten. Isn't it special that you have a pin from your grandmother. It looks as though it is in perfect condition. So very stylish!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just dropping in for a quick hello.  Life is moving at warp speed around here.  Daughter moved home from college, son finishing HS next Monday.  I am heading off to Chicago for the weekend with friends to go to the U2 concert.  I've always wanted to see them in concert and the closest they are coming (to me) is to the Windy City.  When that getaway was planned, we hadn't yet decided to go to Europe but we will be leaving three days after I return from Chicago.  Ack!  So, life is a flurry of activity around here.
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely Memorial weekend.  We started our weekend at the cabin but the weather turned sour and so we headed home a day early.  That simplified things for me because my mother, sister and I visit the family graves on Memorial Day so I was already home for that.
> 
> Trying to pack up for Chicago and I have a list going for Europe.  I've been watching the weather in our European cities.  Reykjavik, Iceland has been solid rain for the past month and that's what the long range forecast is.  I'm hoping things will turn but it looks like we'd better bring our raincoats and umbrellas!  We are flying carry-on.  It makes packing a challenge but traveling (with minimal luggage) is easier once you're over there.
> 
> I still don't have any one handbag on my wish list for Paris.  Any suggestions?  Ha ha!


Hmmm... handbags in Paris. I've seen in some threads that Chanel is awfully busy and difficult to deal with. What about LV?
You could maybe start a thread on this topic, if you have the energy. I seem to remember some people posting that in Paris there are multiple LV boutiques, or at least two, and one is more crowded than the other. But I don't know which is which. 
Don't you think it would be fun to have a LV bag bag that came all the way from Paris?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> It looks wonderful, Cilifene!   LTNS....where have you been hiding?
> 
> *WHERE HAS EVERYONE BEEN HIDING???*​


I'm here! I never left!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Just stopped by to say hello to all! I broke down last week and ordered some Givenchy low sneakers in white. The sneakers are great but due to a combination of the stiff leather close to the ankle and my swollen feet I am not certain if I will keep them. I have asked advice from a friend who has similar Givenchy sneakers and on the Givenchy forum as well. We'll see. 

Hope every one is well.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Just stopped by to say hello to all! I broke down last week and ordered some Givenchy low sneakers in white. The sneakers are great but due to a combination of the stiff leather close to the ankle and my swollen feet I am not certain if I will keep them. I have asked advice from a friend who has similar Givenchy sneakers and on the Givenchy forum as well. We'll see.
> 
> Hope every one is well.



Hi izzy, how are you? They are cool! But yeah, they have to fit ...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just stopped by to say hello to all! I broke down last week and ordered some Givenchy low sneakers in white. The sneakers are great but due to a combination of the stiff leather close to the ankle and my swollen feet I am not certain if I will keep them. I have asked advice from a friend who has similar Givenchy sneakers and on the Givenchy forum as well. We'll see.
> 
> Hope every one is well.


These are very cute, Izzy! I love the contrast of the red trim against the white leather.
I hope they work out for you... such a shame that they are stiff at the moment.


----------



## oreo713

SKYQUEEN.......thought of you when I saw these!!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/shoes-c-20/?zenid=416861c3144c07158e029d9ebf924608


----------



## skyqueen

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the thread.  53 years old here. I am not going gray..my hair is trying to highlight itself with coarse white hairs. I don't care for that look, so my stylist maintains my natural color for me. Sometimes my natural color changes from dark auburn to lighter red depending on it's mood!


Welcome


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Just stopped by to say hello to all! I broke down last week and ordered some Givenchy low sneakers in white. The sneakers are great but due to a combination of the stiff leather close to the ankle and my swollen feet I am not certain if I will keep them. I have asked advice from a friend who has similar Givenchy sneakers and on the Givenchy forum as well. We'll see.
> 
> Hope every one is well.


Very cool!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> SKYQUEEN.......thought of you when I saw these!!!
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/shoes-c-20/?zenid=416861c3144c07158e029d9ebf924608


LOL! Love my new Gucci slingbacks...have worn them several times when the weather has been warm.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Just stopped by to say hello to all! I broke down last week and ordered some Givenchy low sneakers in white. The sneakers are great but due to a combination of the stiff leather close to the ankle and my swollen feet I am not certain if I will keep them. I have asked advice from a friend who has similar Givenchy sneakers and on the Givenchy forum as well. We'll see.
> 
> Hope every one is well.


Izzy, those sneakers are so cool!  However, if you find they just do not fit, you might try the Stan Smith Adidas sneakers.  I have them, and although they do not have that designer look yours have, they are very comfortable.  And under $100.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just dropping in for a quick hello.  Life is moving at warp speed around here.  Daughter moved home from college, son finishing HS next Monday.  I am heading off to Chicago for the weekend with friends to go to the U2 concert.  I've always wanted to see them in concert and the closest they are coming (to me) is to the Windy City.  When that getaway was planned, we hadn't yet decided to go to Europe but we will be leaving three days after I return from Chicago.  Ack!  So, life is a flurry of activity around here.
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely Memorial weekend.  We started our weekend at the cabin but the weather turned sour and so we headed home a day early.  That simplified things for me because my mother, sister and I visit the family graves on Memorial Day so I was already home for that.
> 
> Trying to pack up for Chicago and I have a list going for Europe.  I've been watching the weather in our European cities.  Reykjavik, Iceland has been solid rain for the past month and that's what the long range forecast is.  I'm hoping things will turn but it looks like we'd better bring our raincoats and umbrellas!  We are flying carry-on.  It makes packing a challenge but traveling (with minimal luggage) is easier once you're over there.
> 
> I still don't have any one handbag on my wish list for Paris.  Any suggestions?  Ha ha!


Can Do Mom, I will be in Paris this summer also.  Forget a bag at Hermes(can't afford anyway!!) as you will need to wait on the street at 3:00am to hopefully get an appointment.  By mid summer it might be waiting the night before!!(how sad.)  I will try Faure le Page(see the thread) as it looks very interesting, and also want to check out  Lancel(of course no one knows this brand here,) as I want to try on the Charlie bag.  It sounds like the wait  at Chanel and LV is so very  long. I would like to see the new Chloe Owen bag, if it is out and available. I continue to read the various forums about Paris bag shopping.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Can Do Mom, I will be in Paris this summer also.  Forget a bag at Hermes(can't afford anyway!!) as you will need to wait on the street at 3:00am to hopefully get an appointment.  By mid summer it might be waiting the night before!!(how sad.)  I will try Faure le Page(see the thread) as it looks very interesting, and also want to check out  Lancel(of course no one knows this brand here,) as I want to try on the Charlie bag.  It sounds like the wait  at Chanel and LV is so very  long. I would like to see the new Chloe Owen bag, if it is out and available. I continue to read the various forums about Paris bag shopping.


Barbee.....I owned a Lancel bag quite a few years ago and wore it to death.  Highly recommended!  Wish I was going to Paris with you ladies.


----------



## oreo713

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the thread.  53 years old here. I am not going gray..my hair is trying to highlight itself with coarse white hairs. I don't care for that look, so my stylist maintains my natural color for me. Sometimes my natural color changes from dark auburn to lighter red depending on it's mood!


Welcome Cocoabean to the  friendliest thread on TPF!!!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just dropping in for a quick hello.  Life is moving at warp speed around here.  Daughter moved home from college, son finishing HS next Monday.  I am heading off to Chicago for the weekend with friends to go to the U2 concert.  I've always wanted to see them in concert and the closest they are coming (to me) is to the Windy City.  When that getaway was planned, we hadn't yet decided to go to Europe but we will be leaving three days after I return from Chicago.  Ack!  So, life is a flurry of activity around here.
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely Memorial weekend.  We started our weekend at the cabin but the weather turned sour and so we headed home a day early.  That simplified things for me because my mother, sister and I visit the family graves on Memorial Day so I was already home for that.
> 
> Trying to pack up for Chicago and I have a list going for Europe.  I've been watching the weather in our European cities.  Reykjavik, Iceland has been solid rain for the past month and that's what the long range forecast is.  I'm hoping things will turn but it looks like we'd better bring our raincoats and umbrellas!  We are flying carry-on.  It makes packing a challenge but traveling (with minimal luggage) is easier once you're over there.
> 
> I still don't have any one handbag on my wish list for Paris.  Any suggestions?  Ha ha!


I wish I had 1/10 of the energy that you have!    Is there a secret potion that I'm not aware of???


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Barbee.....I owned a Lancel bag quite a few years ago and wore it to death.  Highly recommended!  Wish I was going to Paris with you ladies.


Wow! I am happy you know the brand!! Hey, you can meet us there!!!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Wow! I am happy you know the brand!! Hey, you can meet us there!!!


Only if I can be a stowaway...............


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Hi izzy, how are you? They are cool! But yeah, they have to fit ...


Not quite back to normal but hoping to be soon. 


ElainePG said:


> These are very cute, Izzy! I love the contrast of the red trim against the white leather.
> I hope they work out for you... such a shame that they are stiff at the moment.


Thanks Elaine!


skyqueen said:


> Very cool!





barbee said:


> Izzy, those sneakers are so cool!  However, if you find they just do not fit, you might try the Stan Smith Adidas sneakers.  I have them, and although they do not have that designer look yours have, they are very comfortable.  And under $100.



Thanks barbee, I looked for those yesterday when I was out and couldn't find them. Hope all is going great and look forward to hearing how your trip goes. I know you will have fun!




Thought I would let you all know what happened with the Givenchy sneakers. I was trying them on walking on carpet when my little female Boston Terrier became ill to the point I had to rush her to the vet. In my hurry to get her there, I forgot I had the Givenchy shoes on. Now they are mine, unfortunately. I had asked on the Givenchy forum and only one person answered and she advised me to seriously think it over. I would have returned them but it's too late now.   She advised me to try the Golden Goose brand and I may do so. 

My little girl is doing better but she was stung again and had another horrible reaction to another insect bite. Just wish I hadn't had the shoes on.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Not quite back to normal but hoping to be soon.
> 
> Thanks Elaine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks barbee, I looked for those yesterday when I was out and couldn't find them. Hope all is going great and look forward to hearing how your trip goes. I know you will have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would let you all know what happened with the Givenchy sneakers. I was trying them on walking on carpet when my little female Boston Terrier became ill to the point I had to rush her to the vet. In my hurry to get her there, I forgot I had the Givenchy shoes on. Now they are mine, unfortunately. I had asked on the Givenchy forum and only one person answered and she advised me to seriously think it over. I would have returned them but it's too late now.   She advised me to try the Golden Goose brand and I may do so.
> 
> My little girl is doing better but she was stung again and had another horrible reaction to another insect bite. Just wish I hadn't had the shoes on.


Oh, Izzy... WHAT a shame. About your BT, first, and I'm glad she's better, but then of course about the sneakers you "inadvertently" purchased. Such a pity, but of course it's understandable that in the middle of a crisis you just flew out the door and didn't remember what you had on your feet.
I hope you can break in the Gucci sneakers, and it all turns out okay.
And I hope your little girl continues on the mend.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Not quite back to normal but hoping to be soon.
> 
> Thanks Elaine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks barbee, I looked for those yesterday when I was out and couldn't find them. Hope all is going great and look forward to hearing how your trip goes. I know you will have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would let you all know what happened with the Givenchy sneakers. I was trying them on walking on carpet when my little female Boston Terrier became ill to the point I had to rush her to the vet. In my hurry to get her there, I forgot I had the Givenchy shoes on. Now they are mine, unfortunately. I had asked on the Givenchy forum and only one person answered and she advised me to seriously think it over. I would have returned them but it's too late now.   She advised me to try the Golden Goose brand and I may do so.
> 
> My little girl is doing better but she was stung again and had another horrible reaction to another insect bite. Just wish I hadn't had the shoes on.


Poor Izzy...hope she's better! 

I happened to find these Skechers GoStep Lite sneakers at Macy's...unbelievably comfortable! Cushioned sole, like walking on air! Bought the balerinia
style and another style. Can't beat the price and they're cute.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/skechers-womens-go-step-lite-origin-walking-sneakers-from-finish-line?ID=4411781&CategoryID=63268&LinkType=&selectedSize=#fn=sp%3D3%26spc%3D291%26ruleId%3D24%26slotId%3D134%26kws%3Dskechers%26searchPass%3DexactMultiMatch


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Thought I would let you all know what happened with the Givenchy sneakers. I was trying them on walking on carpet when my little female Boston Terrier became ill to the point I had to rush her to the vet. In my hurry to get her there, I forgot I had the Givenchy shoes on. Now they are mine, unfortunately. I had asked on the Givenchy forum and only one person answered and she advised me to seriously think it over. I would have returned them but it's too late now.   She advised me to try the Golden Goose brand and I may do so.
> 
> My little girl is doing better but she was stung again and had another horrible reaction to another insect bite. Just wish I hadn't had the shoes on.


Hi Izzy.....I hope your lilttle furbaby is doing better by now and that the sneakers worked out for you.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Poor Izzy...hope she's better!
> 
> I happened to find these Skechers GoStep Lite sneakers at Macy's...unbelievably comfortable! Cushioned sole, like walking on air! Bought the balerinia
> style and another style. Can't beat the price and they're cute.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/skechers-womens-go-step-lite-origin-walking-sneakers-from-finish-line?ID=4411781&CategoryID=63268&LinkType=&selectedSize=#fn=sp%3D3%26spc%3D291%26ruleId%3D24%26slotId%3D134%26kws%3Dskechers%26searchPass%3DexactMultiMatch





oreo713 said:


> Hi Izzy.....I hope your lilttle furbaby is doing better by now and that the sneakers worked out for you.



My little BT is better today physically but she is struggling with fear. She is afraid to go out again which took months to get over when she was stung last summer. My husband found the nest of yellow jackets and took care of it. Not only is their sting dangerous but it hurts. I still feel horrible that I didn't see it happen. Now something has happened to her right eye so it is back we go to the vet. I also am going with my son to take his precious dog of 14 years to the vet tomorrow. He is not doing well and has a mass in his lung so it isn't good. It is the first time he has ever asked me to go with him so I know he expects the worse. Perhaps tomorrow won't be the day but I don't want my son by himself if it is.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My little BT is better today physically but she is struggling with fear. She is afraid to go out again which took months to get over when she was stung last summer. My husband found the nest of yellow jackets and took care of it. Not only is their sting dangerous but it hurts. I still feel horrible that I didn't see it happen. Now something has happened to her right eye so it is back we go to the vet. I also am going with my son to take his precious dog of 14 years to the vet tomorrow. He is not doing well and has a mass in his lung so it isn't good. It is the first time he has ever asked me to go with him so I know he expects the worse. Perhaps tomorrow won't be the day but I don't want my son by himself if it is.


Oh, Izzy, I'm so sorry.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> My little BT is better today physically but she is struggling with fear. She is afraid to go out again which took months to get over when she was stung last summer. My husband found the nest of yellow jackets and took care of it. Not only is their sting dangerous but it hurts. I still feel horrible that I didn't see it happen. Now something has happened to her right eye so it is back we go to the vet. I also am going with my son to take his precious dog of 14 years to the vet tomorrow. He is not doing well and has a mass in his lung so it isn't good. It is the first time he has ever asked me to go with him so I know he expects the worse. Perhaps tomorrow won't be the day but I don't want my son by himself if it is.


I am so sorry to hear this Izzy.  You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My little BT is better today physically but she is struggling with fear. She is afraid to go out again which took months to get over when she was stung last summer. My husband found the nest of yellow jackets and took care of it. Not only is their sting dangerous but it hurts. I still feel horrible that I didn't see it happen. Now something has happened to her right eye so it is back we go to the vet. I also am going with my son to take his precious dog of 14 years to the vet tomorrow. He is not doing well and has a mass in his lung so it isn't good. It is the first time he has ever asked me to go with him so I know he expects the worse. Perhaps tomorrow won't be the day but I don't want my son by himself if it is.


Sending love, thoughts and prayer! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Can Do Mom, I will be in Paris this summer also.  Forget a bag at Hermes(can't afford anyway!!) as you will need to wait on the street at 3:00am to hopefully get an appointment.  By mid summer it might be waiting the night before!!(how sad.)  I will try Faure le Page(see the thread) as it looks very interesting, and also want to check out  Lancel(of course no one knows this brand here,) as I want to try on the Charlie bag.  It sounds like the wait  at Chanel and LV is so very  long. I would like to see the new Chloe Owen bag, if it is out and available. I continue to read the various forums about Paris bag shopping.


Barbee, my time in Paris is pretty limited or I would suggest we meet for a Cafe L'Africain at Angelina!  I won't have a lot of time to dedicate to shopping but my daughter and I will get out for at least a half a day.  We will have to have a plan!  I would love another Hermes scarf and am not willing to wait hours for a bag.  As far as LV, I prefer to shop at LV on Saint Germain where I have never had to wait.  I know the flagship store on Champs-Elysees can have a line to get in but I've never had to wait.  Just good timing, I guess.  Another French brand I like is Longchamp.  They have beautiful leather bags and aren't crazy expensive.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I wish I had 1/10 of the energy that you have!    Is there a secret potion that I'm not aware of???


I think I'm just a little crazy.  Chicago was great.  The U2 concert was amazing.  Definitely a bucket list item for me.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> My little BT is better today physically but she is struggling with fear. She is afraid to go out again which took months to get over when she was stung last summer. My husband found the nest of yellow jackets and took care of it. Not only is their sting dangerous but it hurts. I still feel horrible that I didn't see it happen. Now something has happened to her right eye so it is back we go to the vet. I also am going with my son to take his precious dog of 14 years to the vet tomorrow. He is not doing well and has a mass in his lung so it isn't good. It is the first time he has ever asked me to go with him so I know he expects the worse. Perhaps tomorrow won't be the day but I don't want my son by himself if it is.


Oh Izzy, I am so sorry to hear this.  Theodore, our schnoodle, was attacked up at our cabin by a wild animal in the woods.  We didn't see it happen so we don't know what it was, a bear? Wolf?  Anyway, I brought him to the vet and he and I managed to save him (it was a holiday so I became a veterinary assistant for the day) but poor Theo was very traumatized.  He did eventually recover and his subsided for the most part although he hates to be away from me.  It's like I'm his safe person.  I hope your little baby calms down.  I will say a prayer for you and your son today.  Even the thought of saying goodbye to a precious pet of 14 years is heartbreaking!


----------



## can_do_mom

Chicago was a blast.  We were headed out to dinner at Bandera on Michigan Ave. in the top pic.  I bravely wore white jeans and heels even though we walked, ha ha!  That is why I love Paul Green shoes and sandals.  They have a bit of a platform so they are actually quite comfortable even for a .4 mile walk.  
I'd never been to Soldier Field before.  It was a great venue, acoustics were good and what a view of the city!  We had perfect weather for the U2 concert.  So glad went, even if it meant a six hour drive each way.


----------



## can_do_mom

Now I need to pack for myself (almost done), hubby and 17yo son.  21yo daughter can pack herself, obviously.  I think I mentioned we fly carry-on so it's always a fun challenge choosing what to bring.  I've been watching the weather closely.  It's looking pretty good but I have a rain jacket and umbrella in my suitcase.  I am bringing three pair of shoes.  I really wish I could get it to two but not sure which sandal I'd give up.  And after I took this pic I polished my Mary Janes.  They look much better now!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Now I need to pack for myself (almost done), hubby and 17yo son.  21yo daughter can pack herself, obviously.  I think I mentioned we fly carry-on so it's always a fun challenge choosing what to bring.  I've been watching the weather closely.  It's looking pretty good but I have a rain jacket and umbrella in my suitcase.  I am bringing three pair of shoes.  I really wish I could get it to two but not sure which sandal I'd give up.  And after I took this pic I polished my Mary Janes.  They look much better now!
> View attachment 3720649


Bon Voyage, C_D_M! Am I remembering correctly that this is a 3-week trip? Doing it just with carry-on is impressive!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Bon Voyage, C_D_M! Am I remembering correctly that this is a 3-week trip? Doing it just with carry-on is impressive!


Thanks, Elaine!  We are getting down to the wire, leaving tomorrow.  I am mostly done packing for myself, have a good start on hubby's suitcase but haven't touched my son's yet.  We try to travel light whenever possible but will probably end up checking our luggage on our return trip.  I will be recycling outfits and doing laundry as we go.  Dd and I are packing duffles within our suitcases to bring home our treasures. 

Speaking of our daughter, she has an interview at LV today!  They sped up the process to get her interview in before we leave tomorrow.  She's excited.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Elaine!  We are getting down to the wire, leaving tomorrow.  I am mostly done packing for myself, have a good start on hubby's suitcase but haven't touched my son's yet.  We try to travel light whenever possible but will probably end up checking our luggage on our return trip.  I will be recycling outfits and doing laundry as we go.  Dd and I are packing duffles within our suitcases to bring home our treasures.
> 
> Speaking of our daughter, she has an interview at LV today!  They sped up the process to get her interview in before we leave tomorrow.  She's excited.


Have a wonderful trip! I can only admire you for taking carry ons only!  I could not do this, but I know many out there function so well this way.  And, if your daughter gets the position at LV, we will be anxious to know what type of discount she receives, and how extensive.  The inner workings of the store revealed to us!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> How wonderful Oreo! Happy Memorial Day to all and to all that gave the ultimate sacrifice to keep us free and safe!!!
> I keep this picture of my parents in my living room...circa 1944. My Dad became a US citizen and fought for his beloved new country.
> 77th Division Corp. of Engineers. He had just come home. I love this picture!
> Thank you Dad for your service and for being the BEST Dad (and Mom) in the world! I miss you both
> View attachment 3713642


Love that pic, SQ.  Beautiful!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the thread.  53 years old here. I am not going gray..my hair is trying to highlight itself with coarse white hairs. I don't care for that look, so my stylist maintains my natural color for me. Sometimes my natural color changes from dark auburn to lighter red depending on it's mood!


Welcome, Cocoabean!  

My hair has lightened through the years from my repeated monthly colorings.  According to my stylist, as long as I do it myself, there's not much I can do about that but everyone likes the color, it's just a little lighter than it used to be.  I hate endless salon appointments of any kind (hair, nail, etc.) so when I can do something myself, I do, lol!  

Anyway, I hope you will stop in often.  As others have said, this is a very friendly and supportive group of women!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Have a wonderful trip! I can only admire you for taking carry ons only!  I could not do this, but I know many out there function so well this way.  And, if your daughter gets the position at LV, we will be anxious to know what type of discount she receives, and how extensive.  The inner workings of the store revealed to us!!!


Thanks, Barbee!  I'd love to hear more about your trip!  What are the dates you'll be in Paris?  We are there June 24-27.  Just a short stop this time, long enough to do a little shopping and have some delicious meals.  (Restaurant AG, La Cuisine de Philippe and Au Port du Salut are a few of my faves if you're in the St. Germain area and if you were interested in any of them, I'd make reservations.  AG & Salut work with Open Table). Are you traveling anywhere else in France?

Edited to ask, do you buy your euros in the states or overseas?  I went to the bank yesterday to buy euros.  They charge about 4.5% so I paid $1.19 per euro.  Turns out if you need more than 1000 euros you're supposed to call ahead.  I don't remember that policy before.  Luckily for me someone else had ordered euros and not been in to buy them so I was able to get what I needed.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> My little BT is better today physically but she is struggling with fear. She is afraid to go out again which took months to get over when she was stung last summer. My husband found the nest of yellow jackets and took care of it. Not only is their sting dangerous but it hurts. I still feel horrible that I didn't see it happen. Now something has happened to her right eye so it is back we go to the vet. I also am going with my son to take his precious dog of 14 years to the vet tomorrow. He is not doing well and has a mass in his lung so it isn't good. It is the first time he has ever asked me to go with him so I know he expects the worse. Perhaps tomorrow won't be the day but I don't want my son by himself if it is.


I'm so sorry about both dogs Izzy ...


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Elaine!  We are getting down to the wire, leaving tomorrow.  I am mostly done packing for myself, have a good start on hubby's suitcase but haven't touched my son's yet.  We try to travel light whenever possible but will probably end up checking our luggage on our return trip.  I will be recycling outfits and doing laundry as we go.  Dd and I are packing duffles within our suitcases to bring home our treasures.
> 
> Speaking of our daughter, she has an interview at LV today!  They sped up the process to get her interview in before we leave tomorrow.  She's excited.



Have a lovely trip dear CDM....


----------



## Barefootgirl

I don't know where else to post this question. I was poking around on Etsy and found some vintage Coach bags - from the 80s, when the leather was thick and like a saddle. Specifically, I was eyeing the City bags. Some appear to be in decent shape. I was wondering if it would be possible to clean the leather, restore it and make the bag look like-new again. Not new of course, but like-new. Perhaps with the darker leathers it would be easier?


----------



## Passau

Hi Barefootgirl, Yes, I think that you could nourish the leather back to life as I have some Coach bags from the 80's and they are quite hardy!


----------



## Cilifene

Barefootgirl said:


> I don't know where else to post this question. I was poking around on Etsy and found some vintage Coach bags - from the 80s, when the leather was thick and like a saddle. Specifically, I was eyeing the City bags. Some appear to be in decent shape. I was wondering if it would be possible to clean the leather, restore it and make the bag look like-new again. Not new of course, but like-new. Perhaps with the darker leathers it would be easier?



There is a Handbag Spa i UK - I've never used them though, but the pictures looks amazing:
https://thehandbagspa.com/before-and-after


----------



## Passau

Anyone else making the leap to retirement soon?  I am 54 and plan to retire at 56 but I don't know what I want to do when I retire.  I currently volunteer at the Smithsonian and for the National Park Service while I am still working Full Time but I wonder if it will be enough......My DH has so many hobbies and has a plan of what he wants to do in retirement....he is already there in his mind..... I am a real workaholic so I think it is going to be harder for me...


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Anyone else making the leap to retirement soon?  I am 54 and plan to retire at 56 but I don't know what I want to do when I retire.  I currently volunteer at the Smithsonian and for the National Park Service while I am still working Full Time but I wonder if it will be enough......My DH has so many hobbies and has a plan of what he wants to do in retirement....he is already there in his mind..... I am a real workaholic so I think it is going to be harder for me...



I envy you  I'm 58 and can't retire until I'm 63 ...


----------



## Passau

Thanks!  We are retiring after 30 years of public service as my DH survived stage 4 cancer last year and I am losing my vision.....We want to make sure we enjoy our retirement while we can!


----------



## oreo713

Passau said:


> Anyone else making the leap to retirement soon?  I am 54 and plan to retire at 56 but I don't know what I want to do when I retire.  I currently volunteer at the Smithsonian and for the National Park Service while I am still working Full Time but I wonder if it will be enough......My DH has so many hobbies and has a plan of what he wants to do in retirement....he is already there in his mind..... I am a real workaholic so I think it is going to be harder for me...


Welcome to our happy home away from home. Passau.  Wow....I would love to volunteer at the Smithsonian, what fun that must be!


----------



## oreo713

Can_do....have a wonderful vacation!  Safe travels and happy shopping!!!​


----------



## skyqueen

Passau said:


> Anyone else making the leap to retirement soon?  I am 54 and plan to retire at 56 but I don't know what I want to do when I retire.  I currently volunteer at the Smithsonian and for the National Park Service while I am still working Full Time but I wonder if it will be enough......My DH has so many hobbies and has a plan of what he wants to do in retirement....he is already there in his mind..... I am a real workaholic so I think it is going to be harder for me...


Welcome Passau 
I retired in 2013 ( after 38 years) and worried about the same thing. You are lucky that you already volunteer! You'd be surprised how busy you'll be when
you retire. Maybe keep your Smithsonian/National Park Service gig and add another...something you've always wanted to do. 
Thank you for your public service!


----------



## Passau

Thanks, skyqueen for your input!


----------



## Passau

Thanks, oreo713!  I love volunteering at the Smithsonian as I love American History!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Thanks, oreo713!  I love volunteering at the Smithsonian as I love American History!


It sounds like so much fun, *passau*! 
What specifically do you do at the Smithsonian? Do you lead tours? Work in one of the "back rooms"? Help with exhibits? 
When DH and I retired, I spent a number of years working as an archivist at a historic property in a neighboring town. DH volunteered there too, but he led tours. It was fun for both of us volunteer there, working the "front" and "back" of the place!


----------



## Passau

Hi ElainePG,   I am a Museum Ambassador at the Smithsonian Museum of American History, which means that I roam the museum suggesting other exhibits that they should see in the museum or answering questions about cafeteria hours! I meet people from all over the US and the world who visit the museum.  Sometimes I learn some remarkable facts about our exhibits as some museum goers actually lived through that historical event.  It is a great way to learn about history and share it with others!


----------



## bisbee

Passau said:


> Anyone else making the leap to retirement soon?  I am 54 and plan to retire at 56 but I don't know what I want to do when I retire.  I currently volunteer at the Smithsonian and for the National Park Service while I am still working Full Time but I wonder if it will be enough......My DH has so many hobbies and has a plan of what he wants to do in retirement....he is already there in his mind..... I am a real workaholic so I think it is going to be harder for me...


Hi there.  I'm quite a bit older than you (66) and I'm retiring at the end of the year.  I may get a part-time job...and volunteer.  Not sure yet, but I'm looking forward to it!  I am NOT a workaholic!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi ElainePG,   I am a Museum Ambassador at the Smithsonian Museum of American History, which means that I roam the museum suggesting other exhibits that they should see in the museum or answering questions about cafeteria hours! I meet people from all over the US and the world who visit the museum.  Sometimes I learn some remarkable facts about our exhibits as some museum goers actually lived through that historical event.  It is a great way to learn about history and share it with others!


That's absolutely terrific ! But wowed by the job description. It means you have to know all about everything!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Hi guys! I have two minutes to stop in while we wait for dd to apply makeup before heading out for the day. We are on day ten of the trip. Halfway through. So far, it's been great. A few tense moments driving for dh but other than that, everything is good. Perfect weather and amazing sights. We have done some WWI & II touring. I'm getting choked up just typing that. What a heavy, immeasurable cost paid by SO many! Anyway, we are now in Epernay, France, Champagne region. Today we plan to drive around the area and do a little touring and tasting!


----------



## can_do_mom

From my instagram post yesterday. These are various WWI sites we toured. Very moving.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3734018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I have two minutes to stop in while we wait for dd to apply makeup before heading out for the day. We are on day ten of the trip. Halfway through. So far, it's been great. A few tense moments driving for dh but other than that, everything is good. Perfect weather and amazing sights. We have done some WWI & II touring. I'm getting choked up just typing that. What a heavy, immeasurable cost paid by SO many! Anyway, we are now in Epernay, France, Champagne region. Today we plan to drive around the area and do a little touring and tasting!


Wow.....so glad you are having a great time!!   Enjoy the rest of your trip!  You and your dh look fantastic.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3734018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I have two minutes to stop in while we wait for dd to apply makeup before heading out for the day. We are on day ten of the trip. Halfway through. So far, it's been great. A few tense moments driving for dh but other than that, everything is good. Perfect weather and amazing sights. We have done some WWI & II touring. I'm getting choked up just typing that. What a heavy, immeasurable cost paid by SO many! Anyway, we are now in Epernay, France, Champagne region. Today we plan to drive around the area and do a little touring and tasting!


I've been enjoying "following along" with you on your IG posts. It sounds as though you & the family are having an amazing time! Kudos to YOU, of course, for doing all the planning for this very special trip.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Wow.....so glad you are having a great time!!   Enjoy the rest of your trip!  You and your dh look fantastic.





ElainePG said:


> I've been enjoying "following along" with you on your IG posts. It sounds as though you & the family are having an amazing time! Kudos to YOU, of course, for doing all the planning for this very special trip.


Thanks Elaine and Oreo! We had another great day. We visited a few Champagne wineries and got a private tour. Very informative and fun! Now we're waiting while dd FaceTimes her bf back home and then we head to dinner. The scenery here is amazing. I uploaded another pic. Hope I don't bore you guys with too many pics! 

Haven't shopped much yet. A unique bracelet from Iceland made out of animal horn, Saint James sweater and a couple lip balms. That's it. I'll see what I find in Germany but am planning on doing my main shopping in Paris.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks Elaine and Oreo! We had another great day. We visited a few Champagne wineries and got a private tour. Very informative and fun! Now we're waiting while dd FaceTimes her bf back home and then we head to dinner. The scenery here is amazing. I uploaded another pic. Hope I don't bore you guys with too many pics!
> 
> Haven't shopped much yet. A unique bracelet from Iceland made out of animal horn, Saint James sweater and a couple lip balms. That's it. I'll see what I find in Germany but am planning on doing my main shopping in Paris.
> View attachment 3734378


You and your DH are adorable together!


----------



## luv2bling

Passau said:


> Thanks!  We are retiring after 30 years of public service as my DH survived stage 4 cancer last year and I am losing my vision.....We want to make sure we enjoy our retirement while we can!


@Passau - I haven't been in this thread for a while, (silly of me - because it really is the FRIENDLIEST thread on the forum), however I searched for it today.   After reading your post I had to post.   As we age, enjoying "the years" spending as much time as possible with loved ones and "enjoying the years" become more and more important., even without the challenges you and your husband have.   I have a colleague who is also losing his vision and has decided to retire this year with 30 years service, at age 53.  His daily struggles in driving to work, using his computer and basic work tasks, as a result of his deteriorating eyesight is not trivial, so I can imagine your challenge.  Your husband's health rebound is even more reason to spend time "enjoying" life to it's fullest.   Congratulations to both of you on your retirement!


----------



## luv2bling

bisbee said:


> Hi there.  I'm quite a bit older than you (66) and I'm retiring at the end of the year.  I may get a part-time job...and volunteer.  Not sure yet, but I'm looking forward to it!  I am NOT a workaholic!


Silly me - I am a workaholic!     Only God knows when I'll retire!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks Elaine and Oreo! We had another great day. We visited a few Champagne wineries and got a private tour. Very informative and fun! Now we're waiting while dd FaceTimes her bf back home and then we head to dinner. The scenery here is amazing. I uploaded another pic. Hope I don't bore you guys with too many pics!
> 
> Haven't shopped much yet. A unique bracelet from Iceland made out of animal horn, Saint James sweater and a couple lip balms. That's it. I'll see what I find in Germany but am planning on doing my main shopping in Paris.
> View attachment 3734378


Fabulous pics! I'll live vicariously through you and handsome DH!
Oh la la


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous pics! I'll live vicariously through you and handsome DH!
> Oh la la


Move over SQ....I'm going to have to do the same thing!!!  

Personally. I think that we need a TPF 50-ish  (or in my case 60-ish)  girls' trip!!!


----------



## barbee

I am so tardy in posting lately!  I look at various forums, to be sure, but have not had the urge to post.  Now it's been raining for 2 1/2 days, so I did some cleaning/rearranging  of "stuff" from shelves in my closet.  I threw out "pretty" shoe boxes(my off-season shoes are stored in plastic containers, so really, no need to keep most shoe boxes), and more or less eyed my handbags.  Gosh!  More are coming in then are going out.  I decided to post two on Ebay, and although I have had good luck to-date, I read some of the threads on Purseforum, and became squeamish.  One bag I decided to sell is my LV Croisette, and because the price is higher than any I have tried to sell in the past, I went to Fashionphile for a quote.  I also asked for a quote for a Gucci Disco bag, which I got on sale at Saks, 40% off.  Since I have two other Discos, I just was not feeling enough love. Plus, both bags are small.  I have gone from large to small in the last few years, and now am leaning  a little more toward a medium size. Anyway, the last time I asked for a quote from Fashionphile, it must have taken 5-7 days, and the quote was way too low, so the bag went to my daughter.  This time, a quote came back within hours!  The LV Croisette quote was 1/2 price, so I will keep, but the Disco, since I purchased on sale, came out to exactly what I paid,  I clicked yes, and I have already sent the bag off to the FedEx store.  I feel somewhat guilty in selling this bag so quickly, but the color(camellia) was not sending me roses.  I know others love the color.

My current stupid obsession is a bag I order from NM--sale plus extra 25% off.  It's a Longchamp(which was not on my radar, since I have one Pliage) , but it's a leather tote, the 3D.  I loved it when it arrived, but it was missing the shoulder strap.  I must have searched the box/tissue paper five times, hoping for it to magically appear.  It did not.  It was the last one available from NM, so they offered a credit for the strap.  I then spent the day looking at guitar straps on line--uggh! Nothing the right size or width. I have narrow shoulders so anything over one inch will fall off me. I called Longchamp, and they are sending a strap from France.  Yay! 

I also purchased a Lanvin black tote, on sale, about a month ago, It was one of those snap decisions--I did not need this, as I had hoped to find a Chanel tote in Paris this summer.  However, I love the tote so much! I have used it, but when it is not being used, I admire it in my closet. I ordered a Samorga bag organizer for it.  That of course involved a day of trying to decide which size and format would work best.  I chose red, and it works perfectly in the bag.  I'm thrilled! I also found the insert will work in the new Longchamp, and also works in the Pliage.  If any of you are thinking of an insert, I highly recommend Samorga.  Although it is made and shipped from Korea, I believe I had it in under two weeks.
Pictures to follow, soon.


----------



## barbee

Longchamp 3D Tote
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lanvin Tote with Samorga organizer 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Straw bag(forgot brand) seen on another thread, and found on- line


----------



## Izzy48

All three bags are just beautiful. Love the Lanvin's side pockets inside, very convenient. Good choices!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> View attachment 3739265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3D Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin Tote with Samorga organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739270
> 
> 
> Straw bag(forgot brand) seen on another thread, and found on- line



Very nice bags barbee! I've heard many are very pleased very Samorga organizer  How many bags do you have at the moment?


----------



## Passau

luv2bling said:


> @Passau - I haven't been in this thread for a while, (silly of me - because it really is the FRIENDLIEST thread on the forum), however I searched for it today.   After reading your post I had to post.   As we age, enjoying "the years" spending as much time as possible with loved ones and "enjoying the years" become more and more important., even without the challenges you and your husband have.   I have a colleague who is also losing his vision and has decided to retire this year with 30 years service, at age 53.  His daily struggles in driving to work, using his computer and basic work tasks, as a result of his deteriorating eyesight is not trivial, so I can imagine your challenge.  Your husband's health rebound is even more reason to spend time "enjoying" life to it's fullest.   Congratulations to both of you on your retirement!



Thanks, luv2bling!  It is a struggle here at work getting the adaptive equipment for my declining vision plus the fear of not knowing when it will all go away....Trying to live life at the fullest!


----------



## Passau

bisbee said:


> Hi there.  I'm quite a bit older than you (66) and I'm retiring at the end of the year.  I may get a part-time job...and volunteer.  Not sure yet, but I'm looking forward to it!  I am NOT a workaholic!


Hi Bisbee, Congratulations on your upcoming retirement!  I love volunteering as the schedule is more flexible than working and people really appreciate your volunteer service.


----------



## kacie225

barbee said:


> I am so tardy in posting lately!  I look at various forums, to be sure, but have not had the urge to post.  Now it's been raining for 2 1/2 days, so I did some cleaning/rearranging  of "stuff" from shelves in my closet.  I threw out "pretty" shoe boxes(my off-season shoes are stored in plastic containers, so really, no need to keep most shoe boxes), and more or less eyed my handbags.  Gosh!  More are coming in then are going out.  I decided to post two on Ebay, and although I have had good luck to-date, I read some of the threads on Purseforum, and became squeamish.  One bag I decided to sell is my LV Croisette, and because the price is higher than any I have tried to sell in the past, I went to Fashionphile for a quote.  I also asked for a quote for a Gucci Disco bag, which I got on sale at Saks, 40% off.  Since I have two other Discos, I just was not feeling enough love. Plus, both bags are small.  I have gone from large to small in the last few years, and now am leaning  a little more toward a medium size. Anyway, the last time I asked for a quote from Fashionphile, it must have taken 5-7 days, and the quote was way too low, so the bag went to my daughter.  This time, a quote came back within hours!  The LV Croisette quote was 1/2 price, so I will keep, but the Disco, since I purchased on sale, came out to exactly what I paid,  I clicked yes, and I have already sent the bag off to the FedEx store.  I feel somewhat guilty in selling this bag so quickly, but the color(camellia) was not sending me roses.  I know others love the color.
> 
> My current stupid obsession is a bag I order from NM--sale plus extra 25% off.  It's a Longchamp(which was not on my radar, since I have one Pliage) , but it's a leather tote, the 3D.  I loved it when it arrived, but it was missing the shoulder strap.  I must have searched the box/tissue paper five times, hoping for it to magically appear.  It did not.  It was the last one available from NM, so they offered a credit for the strap.  I then spent the day looking at guitar straps on line--uggh! Nothing the right size or width. I have narrow shoulders so anything over one inch will fall off me. I called Longchamp, and they are sending a strap from France.  Yay!
> 
> I also purchased a Lanvin black tote, on sale, about a month ago, It was one of those snap decisions--I did not need this, as I had hoped to find a Chanel tote in Paris this summer.  However, I love the tote so much! I have used it, but when it is not being used, I admire it in my closet. I ordered a Samorga bag organizer for it.  That of course involved a day of trying to decide which size and format would work best.  I chose red, and it works perfectly in the bag.  I'm thrilled! I also found the insert will work in the new Longchamp, and also works in the Pliage.  If any of you are thinking of an insert, I highly recommend Samorga.  Although it is made and shipped from Korea, I believe I had it in under two weeks.
> Pictures to follow, soon.


Is there a particular size samorga organizer that you purchased? Is the Lanvin leather smooth and shows marks and scratches? Or is it grained leather?


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> View attachment 3739265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3D Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin Tote with Samorga organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739270
> 
> 
> Straw bag(forgot brand) seen on another thread, and found on- line


Stunning bags, Bisbee.  Wear them all in the best of health!  How is that organizer working for you?  I've been looking for one myself.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Very nice bags barbee! I've heard many are very pleased very Samorga organizer  How many bags do you have at the moment?


Cilifene, I counted my bags, for you.  About 15, not including one I will give to DD when she visits. That is too many bags, yet I am scouting for what I might want from Paris.  My heart might still be set on the Lancel Charlie bag, in red.  We will see. Now Faure le Page has caught my interest.  Either brand would be so much less expensive than a Chanel.  However, the Gabrielle has caught my interest.  Then there is Bottega Veneta.  A new one from NM keeps popping up in my ads on Purseforum, and it looks delicious.  Do I sound crazed??  Yes, I am.  Especially when I told DH I may want to buy 2 bags in Paris.  So yesterday I made a huge production of taking the bag I sold to Fashionphile, in the rain, to the Fed Ex shop. I wanted him to REALLY understand, so I can now justify buying another... or two. Haha!!  What is funny, the Gucci bucket bag I just could not sell on Ebay, so finally gave to DD--she gets great comments on it.  I never received one comment.  Perhaps it's the age!


----------



## barbee

kacie225 said:


> Is there a particular size samorga organizer that you purchased? Is the Lanvin leather smooth and shows marks and scratches? Or is it grained leather?


The leather is smooth, so yes, it will show scratches.  Right now it is pristine, and I am enjoying that look!  But I will accept the scratches, especially since I found it at 40% off. At the same time, there was a Saint Laurent tote for an incredible price($200+) and I planned to buy both, then send one back, but it was gone by the time I tried to purchase.  So I knew I had to get the Lanvin quickly. It was the last one. 
Concerning the Samorga insert, the absolute best way I found, after deciding on the number of compartments, was to find a box the same length as what I thought I needed, and place the box in the bag. I discovered I could add a few inches, so was able to look at the ones with larger measurements.  What is nice about this insert is that it fits in my new Longchamp 3D, and also the very unstructured le Pliage(hope I spell it correctly.)


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Stunning bags, Bisbee.  Wear them all in the best of health!  How is that organizer working for you?  I've been looking for one myself.


I love the organizer, especially the red color in the black bag.  I highly recommend.  You can spend  days studying all the variations! It is very light weight, and actually, has made me very happy.  Strange, the things that give us joy!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3739265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3D Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin Tote with Samorga organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739270
> 
> 
> Straw bag(forgot brand) seen on another thread, and found on- line


Love these three bags, *barbee*. And the pop of color with the Samorga organizer inside the Lanvin is so much fun!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene, I counted my bags, for you.  About 15, not including one I will give to DD when she visits. That is too many bags, yet I am scouting for what I might want from Paris.  My heart might still be set on the Lancel Charlie bag, in red.  We will see. Now Faure le Page has caught my interest.  Either brand would be so much less expensive than a Chanel.  However, the Gabrielle has caught my interest.  Then there is Bottega Veneta.  A new one from NM keeps popping up in my ads on Purseforum, and it looks delicious.  Do I sound crazed??  Yes, I am.  Especially when I told DH I may want to buy 2 bags in Paris.  So yesterday I made a huge production of taking the bag I sold to Fashionphile, in the rain, to the Fed Ex shop. I wanted him to REALLY understand, so I can now justify buying another... or two. Haha!!  What is funny, the Gucci bucket bag I just could not sell on Ebay, so finally gave to DD--she gets great comments on it.  I never received one comment.  Perhaps it's
> 
> The grabeielle, is this a Chanel? No no dear, you're not crazy your are on a PURSE forum
> Botetega V is pretty expensive too .... Your daughter is a lucky girl


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> I love the organizer, especially the red color in the black bag.  I highly recommend.  You can spend  days studying all the variations! It is very light weight, and actually, has made me very happy.  Strange, the things that give us joy!


Can you tell where you found it a 40% off? What a fabulous find!


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Can you tell where you found it a 40% off? What a fabulous find!


Oreo, the Lanvin tote was 40% off, not the organizer.  I timed it just right for Bergdorf Goodman's sale on line.  If I had not snapped it up, I know it would have been gone in a flash.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Oreo, the Lanvin tote was 40% off, not the organizer.  I timed it just right for Bergdorf Goodman's sale on line.  If I had not snapped it up, I know it would have been gone in a flash.


Well....that Lanvin bag is TDF!!!   Enjoy your purchases!  I have to let some go before buying any new ones.


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> View attachment 3739265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3D Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin Tote with Samorga organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739270
> 
> 
> Straw bag(forgot brand) seen on another thread, and found on- line



Your straw bag is so lovely and unusual!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3739265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3D Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin Tote with Samorga organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739270
> 
> 
> Straw bag(forgot brand) seen on another thread, and found on- line


Fabulous finds, Barbee!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene, I counted my bags, for you.  About 15, not including one I will give to DD when she visits. That is too many bags, yet I am scouting for what I might want from Paris.  My heart might still be set on the Lancel Charlie bag, in red.  We will see. Now Faure le Page has caught my interest.  Either brand would be so much less expensive than a Chanel.  However, the Gabrielle has caught my interest.  Then there is Bottega Veneta.  A new one from NM keeps popping up in my ads on Purseforum, and it looks delicious.  Do I sound crazed??  Yes, I am.  Especially when I told DH I may want to buy 2 bags in Paris.  So yesterday I made a huge production of taking the bag I sold to Fashionphile, in the rain, to the Fed Ex shop. I wanted him to REALLY understand, so I can now justify buying another... or two. Haha!!  What is funny, the Gucci bucket bag I just could not sell on Ebay, so finally gave to DD--she gets great comments on it.  I never received one comment.  Perhaps it's the age!



The grabeielle, is this a Chanel? No no dear, you're not crazy your are on a PURSE forum  
Botetega V is pretty expensive too .... Your daughter is a lucky girl


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> Cilifene, I counted my bags, for you.  About 15, not including one I will give to DD when she visits. That is too many bags, yet I am scouting for what I might want from Paris.  My heart might still be set on the Lancel Charlie bag, in red.  We will see. Now Faure le Page has caught my interest.  Either brand would be so much less expensive than a Chanel.  However, the Gabrielle has caught my interest.  Then there is Bottega Veneta.  A new one from NM keeps popping up in my ads on Purseforum, and it looks delicious.  Do I sound crazed??  Yes, I am.  Especially when I told DH I may want to buy 2 bags in Paris.  So yesterday I made a huge production of taking the bag I sold to Fashionphile, in the rain, to the Fed Ex shop. I wanted him to REALLY understand, so I can now justify buying another... or two. Haha!!  What is funny, the Gucci bucket bag I just could not sell on Ebay, so finally gave to DD--she gets great comments on it.  I never received one comment.  Perhaps it's the age!



Had a quick look at at BV today - didn't have a name, largish shoulder bag, smooth leather apart from a vertical braid in the centre plus on the strap, lovely blue, very dangerous - left the store quickly


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> The grabeielle, is this a Chanel? No no dear, you're not crazy your are on a PURSE forum
> Botetega V is pretty expensive too .... Your daughter is a lucky girl


Yes, the Gabrielle is a new Chanel style.  Casual, with lots of chains.  There is a thread on Chanel... People seem to hate it, or hate it until they try one, then love it.  So who knows?  I would love to see one in person and try it on.  Lots of weird ways to wear the shoulder chains, so that could cause stress in my life!!


----------



## barbee

eliwon said:


> Your straw bag is so lovely and unusual!


Thanks!  I have to remind myself to use it, as it's small and will have a short summer season.


----------



## can_do_mom

We are on the final leg of our trip. My family is all traveled out. We have one more day in Paris. Dd and I did some shopping today and she bought a beautiful Gucci bag. I was a little more restrained and only bought a shawl from LV and a phone case. No LV bag for me. I think I'll buy something from Longchamp tomorrow. I'm wondering if I should make a point of stopping in at Lancel boutique tomorrow as well. We will also brave the crowds at City Pharma where all the women come to shop. It's literally like Black Friday there everyday. They have all the high end lotions and potions at amazing prices, so it's a crazy zoo! 

The pic is from Louis Vuitton on Champs Elysees today. They treat you like royalty there even when you're only buying a scarf.


----------



## can_do_mom

On this trip we have stayed at seven (yes, seven ) different locations. All were fantastic except for Paris, our final location. It's an apartment rental and we've had such good luck with rentals before but this place is the worst. Tiny, noisy and filthy. I sent an email to the contact. Not sure if he's the owner or not but I am not happy. Don't know if he'll do anything, I booked through an agency so I can contact them as well. 

Well, enough complaining. We are headed off to see the Eiffel Tower light up at night!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3743988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are on the final leg of our trip. My family is all traveled out. We have one more day in Paris. Dd and I did some shopping today and she bought a beautiful Gucci bag. I was a little more restrained and only bought a shawl from LV and a phone case. No LV bag for me. I think I'll buy something from Longchamp tomorrow. I'm wondering if I should make a point of stopping in at Lancel boutique tomorrow as well. We will also brave the crowds at City Pharma where all the women come to shop. It's literally like Black Friday there everyday. They have all the high end lotions and potions at amazing prices, so it's a crazy zoo!
> 
> The pic is from Louis Vuitton on Champs Elysees today. They treat you like royalty there even when you're only buying a scarf.


So nice to "see" you... you & DD both look so beautiful with your pretty smiles and your glasses of champagne!  Safe travels!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> On this trip we have stayed at seven (yes, seven ) different locations. All were fantastic except for Paris, our final location. It's an apartment rental and we've had such good luck with rentals before but this place is the worst. Tiny, noisy and filthy. I sent an email to the contact. Not sure if he's the owner or not but I am not happy. Don't know if he'll do anything, I booked through an agency so I can contact them as well.
> 
> Well, enough complaining. We are headed off to see the Eiffel Tower light up at night!


Please enjoy the rest of your trip.....I am living vicariously through you!!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3743988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are on the final leg of our trip. My family is all traveled out. We have one more day in Paris. Dd and I did some shopping today and she bought a beautiful Gucci bag. I was a little more restrained and only bought a shawl from LV and a phone case. No LV bag for me. I think I'll buy something from Longchamp tomorrow. I'm wondering if I should make a point of stopping in at Lancel boutique tomorrow as well. We will also brave the crowds at City Pharma where all the women come to shop. It's literally like Black Friday there everyday. They have all the high end lotions and potions at amazing prices, so it's a crazy zoo!
> 
> The pic is from Louis Vuitton on Champs Elysees today. They treat you like royalty there even when you're only buying a scarf.


Can do, I have so enjoyed your pictures and now the wonderful latest one of you two in LV.  We will love to see your daughter's new handbag, and of course your shawl.  I do hope you are able to see Lancel and give your thoughts on their bags. Enjoy the last day in Paris!


----------



## can_do_mom

Thanks for your kind words, everyone. I have just finished packing up. No small feat because I went a little crazy shopping in Paris, lol! I didn't have time to check out Lancel, Barbee, but I did buy a few things from Longchamp today. I was in there yesterday and a very kind associate told me they were having a sale that started today. So dd and I went back and I found a couple purses, wallets, a scarf... I will post pics when I get home. 

We leave tomorrow morning. Our car is picking us up at 10:00 for a 2:00 flight out of Charles de Gaulle. It's been a great trip but we are all ready to go home.  Below is a pic of dd and her big purchase. A Gucci flap bag. She's so excited about it. I didn't buy it for her, she bought it herself. We were up at Sacre Coeur today when I took this pic which has a beautiful view of Paris. 




Last night we went and watched the Eiffel Tower light up and twinkle. The kids had never seen it at night before. It's enchanting! It stays light out so long here at this time of year that it didn't light up until 11:00! 

I'll say au revoir for now!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks for your kind words, everyone. I have just finished packing up. No small feat because I went a little crazy shopping in Paris, lol! I didn't have time to check out Lancel, Barbee, but I did buy a few things from Longchamp today. I was in there yesterday and a very kind associate told me they were having a sale that started today. So dd and I went back and I found a couple purses, wallets, a scarf... I will post pics when I get home.
> 
> We leave tomorrow morning. Our car is picking us up at 10:00 for a 2:00 flight out of Charles de Gaulle. It's been a great trip but we are all ready to go home.  Below is a pic of dd and her big purchase. A Gucci flap bag. She's so excited about it. I didn't buy it for her, she bought it herself. We were up at Sacre Coeur today when I took this pic which has a beautiful view of Paris.
> View attachment 3744868
> 
> View attachment 3744875
> 
> Last night we went and watched the Eiffel Tower light up and twinkle. The kids had never seen it at night before. It's enchanting! It stays light out so long here at this time of year that it didn't light up until 11:00!
> 
> I'll say au revoir for now!


Wonderful pictures! LOVE DD's Gucci bag...a winner, indeed!!!


----------



## oreo713

Thank you for sharing your vacation with us Can_Do! Can't wait to see your "goodies"!   Safe travels back home!!


----------



## APhiJill

I guess I should join this thread. I'm 50 1/2... will be 51 on 12/28. This pic was taken last month at WDW


----------



## bisbee

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 3745117
> 
> I guess I should join this thread. I'm 50 1/2... will be 51 on 12/28. This pic was taken last month at WDW


Welcome APhiJill!  You might be the baby of the group...there are several of us in our mid 60s or beyond!


----------



## skyqueen

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 3745117
> 
> I guess I should join this thread. I'm 50 1/2... will be 51 on 12/28. This pic was taken last month at WDW


Welcome APhiJill 
We need young blood!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks for your kind words, everyone. I have just finished packing up. No small feat because I went a little crazy shopping in Paris, lol! I didn't have time to check out Lancel, Barbee, but I did buy a few things from Longchamp today. I was in there yesterday and a very kind associate told me they were having a sale that started today. So dd and I went back and I found a couple purses, wallets, a scarf... I will post pics when I get home.
> 
> We leave tomorrow morning. Our car is picking us up at 10:00 for a 2:00 flight out of Charles de Gaulle. It's been a great trip but we are all ready to go home.  Below is a pic of dd and her big purchase. A Gucci flap bag. She's so excited about it. I didn't buy it for her, she bought it herself. We were up at Sacre Coeur today when I took this pic which has a beautiful view of Paris.
> View attachment 3744868
> 
> View attachment 3744875
> 
> Last night we went and watched the Eiffel Tower light up and twinkle. The kids had never seen it at night before. It's enchanting! It stays light out so long here at this time of year that it didn't light up until 11:00!
> 
> I'll say au revoir for now!


Au revoir! Safe travels!


----------



## ElainePG

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 3745117
> 
> I guess I should join this thread. I'm 50 1/2... will be 51 on 12/28. This pic was taken last month at WDW


Welcome *APhiJill*! We have a lot of fun here!


----------



## Cilifene

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 3745117
> 
> I guess I should join this thread. I'm 50 1/2... will be 51 on 12/28. This pic was taken last month at WDW



Welcome APhiJill


----------



## Cilifene

In my fav colors black and white   and with the most used bag at the moment - Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini. 
I love the Georg Jensen silver necklace with black agate and white pearls 

And a messy background of Superstars and Stan Smith


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3743988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are on the final leg of our trip. My family is all traveled out. We have one more day in Paris. Dd and I did some shopping today and she bought a beautiful Gucci bag. I was a little more restrained and only bought a shawl from LV and a phone case. No LV bag for me. I think I'll buy something from Longchamp tomorrow. I'm wondering if I should make a point of stopping in at Lancel boutique tomorrow as well. We will also brave the crowds at City Pharma where all the women come to shop. It's literally like Black Friday there everyday. They have all the high end lotions and potions at amazing prices, so it's a crazy zoo!
> 
> The pic is from Louis Vuitton on Champs Elysees today. They treat you like royalty there even when you're only buying a scarf.



Lovely pictures CDM.! Thanks so much for posting both here and on IG  Very nice Gucci Marmont (right?) your daughter bought


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> In my fav colors black and white   and with the most used bag at the moment - Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini.
> I love the Georg Jensen silver necklace with black agate and white pearls
> 
> And a messy background of Superstars and Stan Smith
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745930


How cool you look!  And I didn't know you had a Proenza Schouler PS1--the mini is very cute.  As I have the larger size in a white, with fringe, and thinking about giving to my daughter, I wonder if it could be dyed black?  She would get so much more use out of it.  Of course, you always wear black and always so edgy!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> How cool you look!  And I didn't know you had a Proenza Schouler PS1--the mini is very cute.  As I have the larger size in a white, with fringe, and thinking about giving to my daughter, I wonder if it could be dyed black?  She would get so much more use out of it.  Of course, you always wear black and always so edgy!



Thanks barbee  I'm sure it can be dyed by a professional. I've dyed a brown pair of boots to black, but I would not dye a bag myself.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks barbee  I'm sure it can be dyed by a professional. I've dyed a brown pair of boots to black, but I would not dye a bag myself.


Agreed!  I watched some you tube videos, but would not want to take the chance--I would use a professional.  But I wonder if a cobbler/shoe repair store would be capable, or would I need to send it off?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Agreed!  I watched some you tube videos, but would not want to take the chance--I would use a professional.  But I wonder if a cobbler/shoe repair store would be capable, or would I need to send it off?



I know some cobblers do it - but before I give it to cobbler I would like to see some before and after pictures just to be sure he could do it


----------



## oreo713

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 3745117
> 
> I guess I should join this thread. I'm 50 1/2... will be 51 on 12/28. This pic was taken last month at WDW


Welcome APhiJill!  (I don't even remember 50).  We are a very friendly group here.  No "drama"....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> In my fav colors black and white   and with the most used bag at the moment - Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini.
> I love the Georg Jensen silver necklace with black agate and white pearls
> 
> And a messy background of Superstars and Stan Smith
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745930


What a great look Cilifene....you always look so sharp and edgy!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Welcome APhiJill!  (I don't even remember 50).  *We are a very friendly group here.  No "drama"...*.







oreo713 said:


> What a great look Cilifene....you always look so sharp and edgy!!!


Thanks dear O.!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> In my fav colors black and white   and with the most used bag at the moment - Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini.
> I love the Georg Jensen silver necklace with black agate and white pearls
> 
> And a messy background of Superstars and Stan Smith
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745930


Forget your bicycle...you need a Harley with that look!
VA-VA-VA-VOOM!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Forget your bicycle...you need a Harley with that look!
> VA-VA-VA-VOOM!


----------



## Cilifene

Got a new bag for work  work is a little more fun with a new bag ... I absolutely LOVE it.!!! 
Michael Kors Mercer tote large.


----------



## Cilifene

With different Adidas sneaks - same leo beige leo stole ...love that stole 















Can you tell I love my Adidas   Stan Smith all white........


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Got a new bag for work  work is a little more fun with a new bag ... I absolutely LOVE it.!!!
> Michael Kors Mercer tote large.
> 
> View attachment 3746728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746738


Looks like a perfect work bag, cilifene... nice and sturdy!


----------



## oreo713

I especially and absolutely LOVE all of the "SUPERSTARS", Cilifene!!!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> With different Adidas sneaks - same leo beige leo stole ...love that stole
> 
> View attachment 3746739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746744
> 
> It's a very clean and sharp look for work.  No surprise in your choice of black, is there?
> 
> Can you tell I love my Adidas   Stan Smith all white........
> 
> View attachment 3746750


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Looks like a perfect work bag, cilifene... nice and sturdy!





Thanks   With my work it has to be sturdy it is going up and down in the basket on my bike around 30 times every day  



oreo713 said:


> I especially and absolutely LOVE all of the "SUPERSTARS", Cilifene!!!



Thanks!!! I too am crazy absolutely them  and the Stan Smith... Did you try Stan Smith?


----------



## Cilifene

Barbee, I really don't need a clean and sharp look at work - many of colleagues use a backpack. But i cant use a bag that are one deep black hole 
I ride my bike in all weather all day and the bag is going up and down from the basket on my bike 30 times every day, so black or dark brown as in Damier is practical choices.


----------



## can_do_mom

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 3745117
> 
> I guess I should join this thread. I'm 50 1/2... will be 51 on 12/28. This pic was taken last month at WDW


Welcome AphiJill!
It's a fun group of stylish ladies around here and we're glad you're here!


----------



## can_do_mom

Home again! It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night. Now I just have to work on getting used to the time change. We have family visiting from Florida up at our lake home in a few days so I'm trying to stay focused on getting caught up at home. Laundry and paperwork await me!

Dd is getting a manicure and I'm getting a pedicure at the moment. A little pampering in between a doctor appointment and groceries. The weirdest thing happened in Paris. Dd was bit by something on her neck and it left a red, swollen bump that has her whole neck hurting. The doctor put her on antibiotics as a precaution. Isn't that strange? Our apartment in Paris was a dive (only miss out of all the places we stayed at) and it doesn't surprise me that she got bit by something. Ugh. 

Cilifene, I love your new tote! And Barbee, when are you leaving for Paris? Are you goIng anywhere else while you're over there?


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks   With my work it has to be sturdy it is going up and down in the basket on my bike around 30 times every day
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I too am crazy absolutely them  and the Stan Smith... Did you try Stan Smith?


No, not yet.  Do they fit the same as the Superstars?


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Home again! It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night. Now I just have to work on getting used to the time change. We have family visiting from Florida up at our lake home in a few days so I'm trying to stay focused on getting caught up at home. Laundry and paperwork await me!
> 
> Dd is getting a manicure and I'm getting a pedicure at the moment. A little pampering in between a doctor appointment and groceries. The weirdest thing happened in Paris. Dd was bit by something on her neck and it left a red, swollen bump that has her whole neck hurting. The doctor put her on antibiotics as a precaution. Isn't that strange? Our apartment in Paris was a dive (only miss out of all the places we stayed at) and it doesn't surprise me that she got bit by something. Ugh.
> 
> Cilifene, I love your new tote! And Barbee, when are you leaving for Paris? Are you goIng anywhere else while you're over there?



Welcome home CDM! I'm sorry about DD and her neck I hope it heals soon. 
Thank you! a funny thing my new Bottega Venetia coin purse cost the same as the Kors tote


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> No, not yet.  Do they fit the same as the Superstars?



Almost the same - I guess it's not good for you then


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Home again! It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night. Now I just have to work on getting used to the time change. We have family visiting from Florida up at our lake home in a few days so I'm trying to stay focused on getting caught up at home. Laundry and paperwork await me!
> 
> Dd is getting a manicure and I'm getting a pedicure at the moment. A little pampering in between a doctor appointment and groceries. The weirdest thing happened in Paris. Dd was bit by something on her neck and it left a red, swollen bump that has her whole neck hurting. The doctor put her on antibiotics as a precaution. Isn't that strange? Our apartment in Paris was a dive (only miss out of all the places we stayed at) and it doesn't surprise me that she got bit by something. Ugh.
> 
> Cilifene, I love your new tote! And Barbee, when are you leaving for Paris? Are you goIng anywhere else while you're over there?


Welcome home! I'm so sorry about your daughter's bite, glad your doctor is taking it seriously. I hope the antibiotics turn it around quickly. Ugh indeed.
Speaking of your DD, did she get that job at LV for the summer?


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Home again! It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night. Now I just have to work on getting used to the time change. We have family visiting from Florida up at our lake home in a few days so I'm trying to stay focused on getting caught up at home. Laundry and paperwork await me!
> 
> Dd is getting a manicure and I'm getting a pedicure at the moment. A little pampering in between a doctor appointment and groceries. The weirdest thing happened in Paris. Dd was bit by something on her neck and it left a red, swollen bump that has her whole neck hurting. The doctor put her on antibiotics as a precaution. Isn't that strange? Our apartment in Paris was a dive (only miss out of all the places we stayed at) and it doesn't surprise me that she got bit by something. Ugh.
> 
> Cilifene, I love your new tote! And Barbee, when are you leaving for Paris? Are you goIng anywhere else while you're over there?


Welcome home!  We leave July 22, arrive in Paris, for a river cruise up to Normandy, then back to Paris, plus 3 extra days in Paris in a hotel.  Total of 12 days. I have a growing list of bags to take a look at--the latest is Moynat, reviewed on Purseblog today.  I know nothing about the brand, but my interest is peaked.
Obviously, a Parisian insect bite is too be avoided!  Hope your daughter's medication has helped.
Did you have an easy time with the VAT paperwork?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Welcome home! I'm so sorry about your daughter's bite, glad your doctor is taking it seriously. I hope the antibiotics turn it around quickly. Ugh indeed.
> Speaking of your DD, did she get that job at LV for the summer?


Thanks!  The doctor was concerned because of the location.  Apparently a potential infection on the neck is to be avoided because of how easily it can spread elsewhere.  I'm glad she was seen today and is already on antibiotics.  

Dd actually called and left a message for the LV manager today.  They had mentioned her interviewing right after we returned.  She is just waiting for a return call.  We had a conversation with our sales associate, a young woman named Jane,  who helped me with my purchases who had a few interview tips for dd.  I hope she has her second interview soon, she's pretty excited.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Home again! It felt so good to sleep in my own bed last night. Now I just have to work on getting used to the time change. We have family visiting from Florida up at our lake home in a few days so I'm trying to stay focused on getting caught up at home. Laundry and paperwork await me!
> 
> Dd is getting a manicure and I'm getting a pedicure at the moment. A little pampering in between a doctor appointment and groceries. The weirdest thing happened in Paris. Dd was bit by something on her neck and it left a red, swollen bump that has her whole neck hurting. The doctor put her on antibiotics as a precaution. Isn't that strange? Our apartment in Paris was a dive (only miss out of all the places we stayed at) and it doesn't surprise me that she got bit by something. Ugh.
> 
> Cilifene, I love your new tote! And Barbee, when are you leaving for Paris? Are you goIng anywhere else while you're over there?


Glad you're home safe and sound. It seems as if you just left!   Hope your daughter is recovering from that nasty bite. You always have to take these things seriously  Hopefully the anti-b's do the trick quickly.  
 Can't wait to see all the goodies that you purchased!  Share when you've settled down.  No rush.  I'll be here (where else could I be??)


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Almost the same - I guess it's not good for you then


I guess I'm going to have to go to the Adidas store and try them on  I may have to try on the men's version.  My feet are on the wide side, so maybe they would be a better fit.  It doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I guess I'm going to have to go to the Adidas store and try them on  I may have to try on the men's version.  My feet are on the wide side, so maybe they would be a better fit.  It doesn't hurt to try!



Good idea!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Welcome home!  We leave July 22, arrive in Paris, for a river cruise up to Normandy, then back to Paris, plus 3 extra days in Paris in a hotel.  Total of 12 days. I have a growing list of bags to take a look at--the latest is Moynat, reviewed on Purseblog today.  I know nothing about the brand, but my interest is peaked.
> Obviously, a Parisian insect bite is too be avoided!  Hope your daughter's medication has helped.
> Did you have an easy time with the VAT paperwork?


Where are you staying in Paris, Barbee?  I am excited for you.  We spent four days in Bayeux in Normandy and we loved it.  Are you familiar with the Metro system in Paris?  We used it a lot while there.  It's a fast way to get around.  I buy the pack of 10 metro tickets from the little ticket machines at the Metro entrance, 14.5 euros.  I also have used leCab to hire cars to get us to and from the airport.  I think it was 48 euros plus tip.  A flat rate, no matter what how long the trip takes.  The cars are nicer than taxis and you load the app on your phone and can schedule your rides ahead of time.  They text you when they're on their way.  The app is in English but the text messages are in french.  I don't speak French (I know, I should) but I use the Google translate app if necessary.  I used to just use the trains to get to and from the airport but then my friend was pickpocketed while navigating the metro with all her luggage.  I don't mind using the metro without luggage but not when I've got my hands (literally) full.  Another hot tip that I just discovered, Google maps works for the metro system!  Talk about slick!  Okay, now I have "talked" your ear off about Paris, sorry.  Another tip, on the day you fly out, it's cheaper and tastes better to buy your sandwiches from your local boulangerie instead of at the airport if you're not leaving before they open.  

The VAT paperwork is a snap.  I don't normally carry my passport on me but on shopping days I brought it with and the stores took care of everything for me.  They fill out all the paperwork and there is a barcode you scan at a kiosk.  After you scan, you get a green (hopefully) or red light.  If it's green, you put paperwork in included envelope and drop it in the VAT box and it is mailed for you.  You do this for each purchase over 175 euros at the airport where you are leaving the EU.  

So many shops in Paris, so little time.  I actually prefer the shops on Saint Germain to Champs Elysees.  Saint Germain is a lot calmer.  But we were there Saturday through Tuesday.  We wanted to shop on Sunday and only the stores on CE were open.  A fun store for soaps and perfumes and gifty items is Fragonard.  Reasonable prices and pretty things.   

Okay, really, can you tell I love Paris?  Sorry for rambling!!!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> With different Adidas sneaks - same leo beige leo stole ...love that stole
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love my Adidas   Stan Smith all white........
> 
> View attachment 3746750



So chic!  I finally got a pair of white Stan Smiths...LOVE!  I could walk for days!


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> I guess I'm going to have to go to the Adidas store and try them on  I may have to try on the men's version.  My feet are on the wide side, so maybe they would be a better fit.  It doesn't hurt to try!


Oreo, I got mine at Nordstrom...the SA told me they were all men's sizes, so I knew what size to ask for.  I'm not sure if that is the case everywhere.  One note of caution...during last year's Nordstrom Anniversary sale (coming up soon again), a pair of Stan Smith shoes were included, so I ordered them (along with other items ).  Turned out they were made for the sale...they were not comfortable...the tongue wasn't padded, which is NOT the case with the "regular" shoes.


----------



## eliwon

can_do_mom said:


> Where are you staying in Paris, Barbee?  I am excited for you.  We spent four days in Bayeux in Normandy and we loved it.  Are you familiar with the Metro system in Paris?  We used it a lot while there.  It's a fast way to get around.  I buy the pack of 10 metro tickets from the little ticket machines at the Metro entrance, 14.5 euros.  I also have used leCab to hire cars to get us to and from the airport.  I think it was 48 euros plus tip.  A flat rate, no matter what how long the trip takes.  The cars are nicer than taxis and you load the app on your phone and can schedule your rides ahead of time.  They text you when they're on their way.  The app is in English but the text messages are in french.  I don't speak French (I know, I should) but I use the Google translate app if necessary.  I used to just use the trains to get to and from the airport but then my friend was pickpocketed while navigating the metro with all her luggage.  I don't mind using the metro without luggage but not when I've got my hands (literally) full.  Another hot tip that I just discovered, Google maps works for the metro system!  Talk about slick!  Okay, now I have "talked" your ear off about Paris, sorry.  Another tip, on the day you fly out, it's cheaper and tastes better to buy your sandwiches from your local boulangerie instead of at the airport if you're not leaving before they open.
> 
> The VAT paperwork is a snap.  I don't normally carry my passport on me but on shopping days I brought it with and the stores took care of everything for me.  They fill out all the paperwork and there is a barcode you scan at a kiosk.  After you scan, you get a green (hopefully) or red light.  If it's green, you put paperwork in included envelope and drop it in the VAT box and it is mailed for you.  You do this for each purchase over 175 euros at the airport where you are leaving the EU.
> 
> So many shops in Paris, so little time.  I actually prefer the shops on Saint Germain to Champs Elysees.  Saint Germain is a lot calmer.  But we were there Saturday through Tuesday.  We wanted to shop on Sunday and only the stores on CE were open.  A fun store for soaps and perfumes and gifty items is Fragonard.  Reasonable prices and pretty things.
> 
> Okay, really, can you tell I love Paris?  Sorry for rambling!!!



Nice to know for next visit about the newish VAT refund system - I flew out from CdG last time and cannot recall them offering such a solution. - Hopefully you got to see more in Paris than the Metro system and the shops - after all, primarily it is a place for art, museums, architecture and endless meals in lovely bistros and pavement cafes - and it sadly becomes an art in itself in the high season to avoid the too crowded and touristy attractions. although they are a must for a first time visit


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> So chic!  I finally got a pair of white Stan Smiths...LOVE!  I could walk for days!



Thanks very much bisbee!  I'm so glad to hear you are _that_ pleased them bisbee! 
All that talk about Adidas again just made me order a pair of black w. white logo Stan Smith and a pair of light grey suede Campus w. white stripes.
I think I have a new addiction...


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> So chic!  I finally got a pair of white Stan Smiths...LOVE!  I could walk for days!


Glad you are enjoying them, Bisbee.  I have worn mine quite a bit in the spring, but then one of them began squeaking.  I googled, and it was suggested to use powder(rubbing the powder against the inside leather) and this really did work!  However, the squeaking has returned, so it may be a periodic process. I do love them--very comfortable.


----------



## can_do_mom

eliwon said:


> Nice to know for next visit about the newish VAT refund system - I flew out from CdG last time and cannot recall them offering such a solution. - Hopefully you got to see more in Paris than the Metro system and the shops - after all, primarily it is a place for art, museums, architecture and endless meals in lovely bistros and pavement cafes - and it sadly becomes an art in itself in the high season to avoid the too crowded and touristy attractions. although they are a must for a first time visit


I love Paris and have visited many times! We really weren't there for long this visit, just three days. My family made me promise no museums in Paris this time, lol, or believe me I would have visited a few. I did manage to get them inside Sacre Coeur, which I love. Definitely very busy. My last few trips to Paris have been in October and while the weather then typically isn't as nice, I do prefer it because it's quieter. 

Supposedly changes are coming to the Eiffel Tower. I have read that soon tourists will not be able to walk underneath the tower so we made a point of doing so when we visited at night. It's such a pretty sight when you look straight up from below!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much bisbee!  I'm so glad to hear you are _that_ pleased them bisbee!
> All that talk about Adidas again just made me order a pair of black w. white logo Stan Smith and a pair of light grey suede Campus w. white stripes.
> I think I have a new addiction...


Perhaps it is time to jump on the Stan Smith bandwagon???


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Where are you staying in Paris, Barbee?  I am excited for you.  We spent four days in Bayeux in Normandy and we loved it.  Are you familiar with the Metro system in Paris?  We used it a lot while there.  It's a fast way to get around.  I buy the pack of 10 metro tickets from the little ticket machines at the Metro entrance, 14.5 euros.  I also have used leCab to hire cars to get us to and from the airport.  I think it was 48 euros plus tip.  A flat rate, no matter what how long the trip takes.  The cars are nicer than taxis and you load the app on your phone and can schedule your rides ahead of time.  They text you when they're on their way.  The app is in English but the text messages are in french.  I don't speak French (I know, I should) but I use the Google translate app if necessary.  I used to just use the trains to get to and from the airport but then my friend was pickpocketed while navigating the metro with all her luggage.  I don't mind using the metro without luggage but not when I've got my hands (literally) full.  Another hot tip that I just discovered, Google maps works for the metro system!  Talk about slick!  Okay, now I have "talked" your ear off about Paris, sorry.  Another tip, on the day you fly out, it's cheaper and tastes better to buy your sandwiches from your local boulangerie instead of at the airport if you're not leaving before they open.
> 
> The VAT paperwork is a snap.  I don't normally carry my passport on me but on shopping days I brought it with and the stores took care of everything for me.  They fill out all the paperwork and there is a barcode you scan at a kiosk.  After you scan, you get a green (hopefully) or red light.  If it's green, you put paperwork in included envelope and drop it in the VAT box and it is mailed for you.  You do this for each purchase over 175 euros at the airport where you are leaving the EU.
> 
> So many shops in Paris, so little time.  I actually prefer the shops on Saint Germain to Champs Elysees.  Saint Germain is a lot calmer.  But we were there Saturday through Tuesday.  We wanted to shop on Sunday and only the stores on CE were open.  A fun store for soaps and perfumes and gifty items is Fragonard.  Reasonable prices and pretty things.
> 
> Okay, really, can you tell I love Paris?  Sorry for rambling!!!


Well!!! Now we are waiting on pictures...  Thanks for the info.  I don't remember the name of our hotel, as we booked it last fall through our travel agent, and the price was a great special(kiss of death, right?) and supposedly it is walking distance to the shops.  I think we get a shuttle to the airport, and flying into Paris, our cruise line sends a van for us. We will be at the airport many hours early, and I intend to satisfy any last shopping yearning with the duty free shops.
Yes,  I had heard Saint Germain was much less foot traffic then Champ Elysees. 
So for the VAT, you go straight to a kiosk?  Had you thought about getting cash back?  But then that is another counter to go to, plus it would be in euros, which just have to be converted.  I thought you had to show your goods, but how do you do that at a kiosk?  Is there a prior stop to that one?
I am excited to go to the Fragonard shop!  Years ago, while on a student trip, my daughter and I had a tour of Fragonard, then purchased some perfume. I see now the shop has lots of goods--soaps, mugs, a little of everything.
Do you have any recommendations for restaurants?  We will have eaten royally on the boat, so my husband won't want a let down for the remaining days, yet let's not break the bank... I 'd rather spend it in the shops!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Glad you are enjoying them, Bisbee.  I have worn mine quite a bit in the spring, but then one of them began squeaking.  I googled, and it was suggested to use powder(rubbing the powder against the inside leather) and this really did work!  However, the squeaking has returned, so it may be a periodic process. I do love them--very comfortable.



So glad to hear barbee! ..



can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3747735
> 
> I love Paris and have visited many times! We really weren't there for long this visit, just three days. My family made me promise no museums in Paris this time, lol, or believe me I would have visited a few. I did manage to get them inside Sacre Coeur, which I love. Definitely very busy. My last few trips to Paris have been in October and while the weather then typically isn't as nice, I do prefer it because it's quieter.
> 
> Supposedly changes are coming to the Eiffel Tower. I have read that soon tourists will not be able to walk underneath the tower so we made a point of doing so when we visited at night. It's such a pretty sight when you look straight up from below!



Wow. stunning photo! 


can_do_mom said:


> Perhaps it is time to jump on the Stan Smith bandwagon???



Absolutely CDM!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Oreo, I got mine at Nordstrom...the SA told me they were all men's sizes, so I knew what size to ask for.  I'm not sure if that is the case everywhere.  One note of caution...during last year's Nordstrom Anniversary sale (coming up soon again), a pair of Stan Smith shoes were included, so I ordered them (along with other items ).  Turned out they were made for the sale...they were not comfortable...the tongue wasn't padded, which is NOT the case with the "regular" shoes.



Ha ha, I just noticed the grey suede Campus (looks very similar to Stan Smith) I ordered doesn't have a padded tongue  oh well, I'll have to see how they fit - they where not on sale though....


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Well!!! Now we are waiting on pictures...  Thanks for the info.  I don't remember the name of our hotel, as we booked it last fall through our travel agent, and the price was a great special(kiss of death, right?) and supposedly it is walking distance to the shops.  I think we get a shuttle to the airport, and flying into Paris, our cruise line sends a van for us. We will be at the airport many hours early, and I intend to satisfy any last shopping yearning with the duty free shops.
> Yes,  I had heard Saint Germain was much less foot traffic then Champ Elysees.
> So for the VAT, you go straight to a kiosk?  Had you thought about getting cash back?  But then that is another counter to go to, plus it would be in euros, which just have to be converted.  I thought you had to show your goods, but how do you do that at a kiosk?  Is there a prior stop to that one?
> I am excited to go to the Fragonard shop!  Years ago, while on a student trip, my daughter and I had a tour of Fragonard, then purchased some perfume. I see now the shop has lots of goods--soaps, mugs, a little of everything.
> Do you have any recommendations for restaurants?  We will have eaten royally on the boat, so my husband won't want a let down for the remaining days, yet let's not break the bank... I 'd rather spend it in the shops!


I have a few restaurants that I love in Paris.  Not sure our dining styles are similar.  I like good food but not a fancy environment, more authentic, if that makes sense.  I'm going to try and upload a video from one place we ate at that I really liked.  Third time eating there in as many different visits and all were good.  But it's "rustic".  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Video wouldn't load.  But here's three pics.  This is at Au Port du Salut.  You can make reservations online through TripAdvisor's reservation site called The Fork.  Super easy.  We like to eat early by European standards so when we got there at 7:00 we were the only table.  But then the piano player started playing and the tables filled up.  I had the salmon and shrimp risotto, very good.  And my dessert, the bread pudding with salted caramel ice cream brought tears to my eyes it was so amazing!  Okay, not really, but it was DARN GOOD!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I have a few restaurants that I love in Paris.  Not sure our dining styles are similar.  I like good food but not a fancy environment, more authentic, if that makes sense.  I'm going to try and upload a video from one place we ate at that I really liked.  Third time eating there in as many different visits and all were good.  But it's "rustic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747769
> View attachment 3747770
> View attachment 3747771
> 
> 
> Video wouldn't load.  But here's three pics.  This is at Au Port du Salut.  You can make reservations online through TripAdvisor's reservation site called The Fork.  Super easy.  We like to eat early by European standards so when we got there at 7:00 we were the only table.  But then the piano player started playing and the tables filled up.  I had the salmon and shrimp risotto, very good.  And my dessert, the bread pudding with salted caramel ice cream brought tears to my eyes it was so amazing!  Okay, not really, but it was DARN GOOD!



I sure does make sense! I'm like you I love the rustic much more than the fancy - wonderful pictures! ... I'm drooling


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> Oreo, I got mine at Nordstrom...the SA told me they were all men's sizes, so I knew what size to ask for.  I'm not sure if that is the case everywhere.  One note of caution...during last year's Nordstrom Anniversary sale (coming up soon again), a pair of Stan Smith shoes were included, so I ordered them (along with other items ).  Turned out they were made for the sale...they were not comfortable...the tongue wasn't padded, which is NOT the case with the "regular" shoes.


Thanks Bisbee.  I will probably go into a store to try them on.  My feet seem to have changed sizes over the years.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3747735
> 
> I love Paris and have visited many times! We really weren't there for long this visit, just three days. My family made me promise no museums in Paris this time, lol, or believe me I would have visited a few. I did manage to get them inside Sacre Coeur, which I love. Definitely very busy. My last few trips to Paris have been in October and while the weather then typically isn't as nice, I do prefer it because it's quieter.
> 
> Supposedly changes are coming to the Eiffel Tower. I have read that soon tourists will not be able to walk underneath the tower so we made a point of doing so when we visited at night. It's such a pretty sight when you look straight up from below!


Gorgeous picture!  I've only been to Paris once...we stayed within walking distance of the tower, although we didn't walk over at night.  Planned to, but we were exhausted!   Maybe we'll get back there someday...we also went to London on that trip (our first overseas trip), and LOVED it so much!  We definitely will go back to England at some point...I want to see more of the country and London as well!  Paris was gorgeous, but we really connected to London.  It may have been the private tour we set up...the guide was wonderful!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I sure does make sense! I'm like you I love the rustic much more than the fancy - wonderful pictures! ... I'm drooling



Thanks, Cilifene! 

A few more restaurants I'd recommend, Barbee:

La Cuisine de Philippe - right by Luxembourg Gardens, cute little place that is known for their souffles.  The owner comes out at the beginning of each evening and talks to the tables so if you're there right after they open, that's kind of fun.  Both hubby and I loved this place.  Tiny, so you need a reservation and you have to call them.  

Le Chemise - had a great meal here last fall.  Only eaten there once but it came highly recommended by a friend so that's two good meals.  You can make reservations online.

Restaurant AG - so this restaurant is my fave.  I've had two exceptional meals here and was really anticipating the last meal of our recent trip at this location.  We get there at 7:00pm and guess what?  It's closed for renovations!  I had reservations through TripAdvisor, too.  So weird!  We ended up eating at a cute little italian restaurant that hubby and I had enjoyed in 2015.  They have another location in Les Halles and if the original location is still closed when I return (no trip in the works, I'm an optimist, ha ha!) I would try out the Les Halles spot for sure.  

Cafe Varenne - we had a lovely meal here last fall.  Sat outside, fun vibe.  Good food and great service.  Supposedly it's a favorite of Ina Garten (well known cookbook author) and I say if it's good enough for Ina, it's good enough for me, lol!  

Angelina - famous for their amazing Chocolate L'Africain (hot chocolate).  If you're a chocolate lover, you should really go here and order this.  Sooo good!  I don't even love chocolate and I enjoy it.  Very rich.  Don't expect good service and you won't be disappointed.  They have more than one location.  The one on Rue de Rivoli is the first and most famous.  Coco Chanel used to come here regularly.  If you're going to eat, I like the quiche.  There's also a location at Versailles if you happen to be going there.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> I have a few restaurants that I love in Paris.  Not sure our dining styles are similar.  I like good food but not a fancy environment, more authentic, if that makes sense.  I'm going to try and upload a video from one place we ate at that I really liked.  Third time eating there in as many different visits and all were good.  But it's "rustic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747769
> View attachment 3747770
> View attachment 3747771
> 
> 
> Video wouldn't load.  But here's three pics.  This is at Au Port du Salut.  You can make reservations online through TripAdvisor's reservation site called The Fork.  Super easy.  We like to eat early by European standards so when we got there at 7:00 we were the only table.  But then the piano player started playing and the tables filled up.  I had the salmon and shrimp risotto, very good.  And my dessert, the bread pudding with salted caramel ice cream brought tears to my eyes it was so amazing!  Okay, not really, but it was DARN GOOD!


Your daughter is so pretty!!!! Yes, this is our style.  I LOVE rustic.  Do I need an address for TripAdvisor?  I love bread pudding also. Will bring Kleenex for the tears!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Cilifene!
> 
> A few more restaurants I'd recommend, Barbee:
> 
> La Cuisine de Philippe - right by Luxembourg Gardens, cute little place that is known for their souffles.  The owner comes out at the beginning of each evening and talks to the tables so if you're there right after they open, that's kind of fun.  Both hubby and I loved this place.  Tiny, so you need a reservation and you have to call them.
> 
> Le Chemise - had a great meal here last fall.  Only eaten there once but it came highly recommended by a friend so that's two good meals.  You can make reservations online.
> 
> Restaurant AG - so this restaurant is my fave.  I've had two exceptional meals here and was really anticipating the last meal of our recent trip at this location.  We get there at 7:00pm and guess what?  It's closed for renovations!  I had reservations through TripAdvisor, too.  So weird!  We ended up eating at a cute little italian restaurant that hubby and I had enjoyed in 2015.  They have another location in Les Halles and if the original location is still closed when I return (no trip in the works, I'm an optimist, ha ha!) I would try out the Les Halles spot for sure.
> 
> Cafe Varenne - we had a lovely meal here last fall.  Sat outside, fun vibe.  Good food and great service.  Supposedly it's a favorite of Ina Garten (well known cookbook author) and I say if it's good enough for Ina, it's good enough for me, lol!
> 
> Angelina - famous for their amazing Chocolate L'Africain (hot chocolate).  If you're a chocolate lover, you should really go here and order this.  Sooo good!  I don't even love chocolate and I enjoy it.  Very rich.  Don't expect good service and you won't be disappointed.  They have more than one location.  The one on Rue de Rivoli is the first and most famous.  Coco Chanel used to come here regularly.  If you're going to eat, I like the quiche.  There's also a location at Versailles if you happen to be going there.


Many thanks for these great suggestions.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Gorgeous picture!  I've only been to Paris once...we stayed within walking distance of the tower, although we didn't walk over at night.  Planned to, but we were exhausted!   Maybe we'll get back there someday...we also went to London on that trip (our first overseas trip), and LOVED it so much!  We definitely will go back to England at some point...I want to see more of the country and London as well!  Paris was gorgeous, but we really connected to London.  It may have been the private tour we set up...the guide was wonderful!








	

		
			
		

		
	
 T
Thank you, Bisbee!  We were tired, too but I insisted that we go to see ET all lit up because I knew the kids would love it and they did.  

I used to have family living just south of London which is how my traveling abroad began when I took our daughters to visit them.  Both my daughters preferred London to Paris, as well.  Honestly both cities have much to offer!  Have you been to Bath?  We loved that city, too.  But my very favorite (so far) spot to visit in England was the Lake District.  I still long to return there.  The pics above are from dd's and my visit to Keswick in 2012.


----------



## can_do_mom

Barbee, just google TripAdvisor.  They have a website and an app.  TripAdvisor has been so helpful in my trip planning.  They have forums that you can search for answers or ask questions.  Really helpful, usually.  Each city has a list of ranked hotels, restaurants, etc.  I typically read a few reviews on there to get an idea if a hotel or restaurant is any good.


----------



## Cocoabean

Barefootgirl said:


> I don't know where else to post this question. I was poking around on Etsy and found some vintage Coach bags - from the 80s, when the leather was thick and like a saddle. Specifically, I was eyeing the City bags. Some appear to be in decent shape. I was wondering if it would be possible to clean the leather, restore it and make the bag look like-new again. Not new of course, but like-new. Perhaps with the darker leathers it would be easier?



I am way behind on this thread, but yes you can. There is actually a Coach Rehab thread here on TPF. I am working on a City Bag and a Station Bag at the moment with their help. You only need a couple of products and some advice.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Barbee, just google TripAdvisor.  They have a website and an app.  TripAdvisor has been so helpful in my trip planning.  They have forums that you can search for answers or ask questions.  Really helpful, usually.  Each city has a list of ranked hotels, restaurants, etc.  I typically read a few reviews on there to get an idea if a hotel or restaurant is any good.


I use TripAdvisor often.  I find it very helpful with tours as well.  We found our guide for the London tour on TripAdvisor...I got in touch with him and he created a custom tour for us!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3747735
> 
> I love Paris and have visited many times! We really weren't there for long this visit, just three days. My family made me promise no museums in Paris this time, lol, or believe me I would have visited a few. I did manage to get them inside Sacre Coeur, which I love. Definitely very busy. My last few trips to Paris have been in October and while the weather then typically isn't as nice, I do prefer it because it's quieter.
> 
> Supposedly changes are coming to the Eiffel Tower. I have read that soon tourists will not be able to walk underneath the tower so we made a point of doing so when we visited at night. It's such a pretty sight when you look straight up from below!


Wonderful pics, CDM! Too bad about DD's bite...probably a spider. What a terrific vacation to start your summer off with. Glad you all enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## skyqueen

Well...I had my lash extentions done, yesterday...2 hours! I like them, very natural, NO MASCARA!!! Good for the summer/beach................


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Well...I had my lash extentions done, yesterday...2 hours! I like them, very natural, NO MASCARA!!! Good for the summer/beach................



I'm glad you like them! Btw how is your eye brows holding up?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I'm glad you like them! Btw how is your eye brows holding up?


The eyebrows still look good...I fill them in a bit and use blond/taupe eyebrow gel when I'm all dolled-up but I have a good shape to work with. 
Made an appointment for BOTOX middle of July...got to keep that eyebrow arch up!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> The eyebrows still look good...I fill them in a bit and use blond/taupe eyebrow gel when I'm all dolled-up but I have a good shape to work with.
> Made an appointment for BOTOX middle of July...got to keep that eyebrow arch up!



Great


----------



## Cilifene

I just ordered one more pair of Superstar ...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Well...I had my lash extentions done, yesterday...2 hours! I like them, very natural, NO MASCARA!!! Good for the summer/beach................


Do you have some good beachy plans for the 4th, SQ? Our little village has a 4th of July event in our main park: the Mayor reads the Declaration of Independence, the high school band plays, there's a bbq, and a bouncy castle for the kiddies. All very low-key, but lots of fun.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Well...I had my lash extentions done, yesterday...2 hours! I like them, very natural, NO MASCARA!!! Good for the summer/beach................


Both my girls have their lashes done.  They swear by it.  I wish I could do it but my eyes are hypersensitive ever since chemo.  Still...  I wonder if it would be worth giving it a try.  Their lashes always look so nice.  I have a bad habit of rubbing my eyes when I'm tired.  I suppose that would be a definite no-no, huh?


----------



## eliwon

can_do_mom said:


> Both my girls have their lashes done.  They swear by it.  I wish I could do it but my eyes are hypersensitive ever since chemo.  Still...  I wonder if it would be worth giving it a try.  Their lashes always look so nice.  I have a bad habit of rubbing my eyes when I'm tired.  I suppose that would be a definite no-no, huh?



How do the false lashes hold up when swimming in a pool? I go once/twice a week and my face is then prooerly immersed in water with chloride? Any experiences?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Do you have some good beachy plans for the 4th, SQ? Our little village has a 4th of July event in our main park: the Mayor reads the Declaration of Independence, the high school band plays, there's a bbq, and a bouncy castle for the kiddies. All very low-key, but lots of fun.


Going to HYC for a July 4th party and to watch the fireworks. Don't know if I'll attend the parade in the morning. 


can_do_mom said:


> Both my girls have their lashes done.  They swear by it.  I wish I could do it but my eyes are hypersensitive ever since chemo.  Still...  I wonder if it would be worth giving it a try.  Their lashes always look so nice.  I have a bad habit of rubbing my eyes when I'm tired.  I suppose that would be a definite no-no, huh?


I haven't had any trouble with them. No water near them for 24 hours, so I'm past that...Thank God, I have to wash my hair! Can you talk to your girl's lash salon?
A lot of work if you think you may be allergic. I don't wear contacts or have any allergies so I wasn't worried. 
Can't rub your eyes!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I just ordered one more pair of Superstar ...


How many do you have in your collection now?


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> How many do you have in your collection now?



Only 5 ... 
I already received the pair I ordered Friday - All black Superstars......on sale


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Only 5 ...
> I already received the pair I ordered Friday - All black Superstars......on sale
> 
> View attachment 3750711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750712


These look great! Do you wear them with black socks? I'll bet they go great with your black & white striped leggings!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> These look great! Do you wear them with black socks? I'll bet they go great with your black & white striped leggings!


Thanks Elaine!  Yes, black socks, tights or bare feet if it's warm ....


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Well...I had my lash extentions done, yesterday...2 hours! I like them, very natural, NO MASCARA!!! Good for the summer/beach................


I'm jealous....I have too many allergies to consider them.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Only 5 ...
> I already received the pair I ordered Friday - All black Superstars......on sale
> 
> View attachment 3750711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750712


I love them in black.  Wear them in good health!  May I ask how much they cost where you live?  They run about $80 USD here.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I love them in black.  Wear them in good health!  May I ask how much they cost where you live?  They run about $80 USD here.



Thanks dear Oreo!!!  
The Ladie size is 120 usd - In Junior size (that mine are) is 75 usd - on sale I got this all black for 45 usd.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear Oreo!!!
> The Ladie size is 120 usd - In Junior size (that mine are) is 75 usd - on sale I got this all black for 45 usd.


Wow...they never go this low here.  What is Junior size? What size shoe do you wear, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Wow...they never go this low here.  What is Junior size? What size shoe do you wear, if you don't mind me asking?


Junior size is kids shoes I think they go up to size 39. My size is 37 1/3 
I believe the junior size is a bit more narrower.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Junior size is kids shoes I think they go up to size 39. My size is 37 1/3
> I believe the junior size is a bit more narrower.


Thanks....I'm a US 10.5 or 11.  and definitely NOT narrow!   Like I mentioned, I think I may try on the  men's, they run a little wider.


----------



## skyqueen

Happy and safe July 4th, everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy and safe July 4th, everyone!


Back atcha, dear SQ! No bag to show, but I'm wearing red white & blue to our town't 4th of July BBQ and the scarf is Hermes _Feux d'Artifices_ (Fireworks), one of my first H scarves, purchased waaaaaay back in 1987 and still going strong. I'll just have to be careful not to drip bbq sauce on it!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Back atcha, dear SQ! No bag to show, but I'm wearing red white & blue to our town't 4th of July BBQ and the scarf is Hermes _Feux d'Artifices_ (Fireworks), one of my first H scarves, purchased waaaaaay back in 1987 and still going strong. I'll just have to be careful not to drip bbq sauce on it!
> View attachment 3753150


Beautiful scarf, Elaine and you wear it well!


----------



## can_do_mom

Just got back last night from an extended holiday weekend at the lake. I spent a little time cleaning and decluttering up there and am happy with the results. Now I need to do the same here. We were hosting my family visiting from Florida up there and are having a big barbecue for them down here tomorrow night. So I've got to get this place whipped into shape and pick up groceries today. Don't think the weather is going to cooperate with us either. Supposed to be very hot and humid which means everyone will be inside. 

I hope you all had a wonderful Fourth of July celebration. We did! It's just been very busy since we've returned home from Europe. One of these days I will take a few mod shots of my Parisian treasures.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3753809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back last night from an extended holiday weekend at the lake. I spent a little time cleaning and decluttering up there and am happy with the results. Now I need to do the same here. We were hosting my family visiting from Florida up there and are having a big barbecue for them down here tomorrow night. So I've got to get this place whipped into shape and pick up groceries today. Don't think the weather is going to cooperate with us either. Supposed to be very hot and humid which means everyone will be inside.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Fourth of July celebration. We did! It's just been very busy since we've returned home from Europe. One of these days I will take a few mod shots of my Parisian treasures.


Have fun at your barbecue! LOVE the sandels!!


----------



## skyqueen

Last night over Lewis Bay at HYC...fantastic!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3753809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back last night from an extended holiday weekend at the lake. I spent a little time cleaning and decluttering up there and am happy with the results. Now I need to do the same here. We were hosting my family visiting from Florida up there and are having a big barbecue for them down here tomorrow night. So I've got to get this place whipped into shape and pick up groceries today. Don't think the weather is going to cooperate with us either. Supposed to be very hot and humid which means everyone will be inside.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Fourth of July celebration. We did! It's just been very busy since we've returned home from Europe. One of these days I will take a few mod shots of my Parisian treasures.


How lovely and calming!!  Have a wonderful time with your family!  (BTW are those Chaco's?)


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Last night over Lewis Bay at HYC...fantastic!
> View attachment 3753843


Beautiful view....I love fireworks.  I missed out on going to see the Macy's fireworks show this year .  It was a shame because I live so close.  Had to watch it on TV,  the difference is disappointing.  Hopefully next year............


----------



## Cilifene

The last pairs of Adidas came today. First time I try Campus - they fit so luckily no returns


----------



## Cilifene

All seven pairs ....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> All seven pairs ....
> 
> View attachment 3754071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754072


You have an entire family! Very cute!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> All seven pairs ....
> 
> View attachment 3754071
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754072


How big are your feet...they look tiny! (This coming from a person who wears a size 10-10.5) 



ElainePG said:


> You have an entire family! Very cute!


LOL!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> How lovely and calming!!  Have a wonderful time with your family!  (BTW are those Chaco's?)


Good eye, Oreo!  Yes, the sandals are Chacos.  They're an outdoorsy, rugged sandal.  Perfect for up at the lake because they can get wet.  I wear them when I go out on the boat or kayaking.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> You have an entire family! Very cute!


Ha ha!  Before I saw your reply Elaine, that was my exact thought!  Great minds think alike!


----------



## can_do_mom

Dd has her second interview at LV tomorrow afternoon.  She already has her outfit picked out and we have discussed potential interview questions.  She's really excited.  We know her interviewer and while we are friends he told me it would be a tough interview.  She had a great conversation with the young sales associate who helped me in Paris.  Jane gave her a few tips and was quite enlightening!  Living in Paris she has her pick of luxury brand employers.  She works at LV presently but will be transitioning to Hermes in the fall.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> All seven pairs ....
> 
> View attachment 3754071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754072


OH my!  I believe you are addicted!!!  But hey, your feet are living in comfort.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Dd has her second interview at LV tomorrow afternoon.  She already has her outfit picked out and we have discussed potential interview questions.  She's really excited.  We know her interviewer and while we are friends he told me it would be a tough interview.  She had a great conversation with the young sales associate who helped me in Paris.  Jane gave her a few tips and was quite enlightening!  Living in Paris she has her pick of luxury brand employers.  She works at LV presently but will be transitioning to Hermes in the fall.


I would imagine the fact that she just got back from a trip to Europe would be in her favor, right? I hope her interview goes well! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Good eye, Oreo!  Yes, the sandals are Chacos.  They're an outdoorsy, rugged sandal.  Perfect for up at the lake because they can get wet.  I wear them when I go out on the boat or kayaking.


I love them, I have 3 pairs of them.  I used to wear them to walk the dog in warm weather when it was raining out.  I have the pairs that cross over my big toe, it makes the sandal a bit more secure and I dont slide around in it.  They got pretty pricey this year especially considering that its a rubber sandal with straps!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> How big are your feet...they look tiny! (This coming from a person who wears a size 10-10.5)


Don't you wish sometimes that you had smaller feet?  I wear the same size as you and would do anything to get my foot into a size 8.   That's not asking for that much, is it?


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> All seven pairs ....
> 
> View attachment 3754071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754072


You can have your own basketball team!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Dd has her second interview at LV tomorrow afternoon.  She already has her outfit picked out and we have discussed potential interview questions.  She's really excited.  We know her interviewer and while we are friends he told me it would be a tough interview.  She had a great conversation with the young sales associate who helped me in Paris.  Jane gave her a few tips and was quite enlightening!  Living in Paris she has her pick of luxury brand employers.  She works at LV presently but will be transitioning to Hermes in the fall.


Wishing your Dd lots of good luck on her LV interview tomorrow. Tell her to stay calm and carry on...........


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You have an entire family! Very cute!


LOL, thanks Elaine


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> How big are your feet...they look tiny! (This coming from a person who wears a size 10-10.5)
> 
> LOL!



They are 5-5,5 ..


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Ha ha!  Before I saw your reply Elaine, that was my exact thought!  Great minds think alike!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> OH my!  I believe you are addicted!!!  But hey, your feet are living in comfort.



One pair for each day in the week


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> You can have your own basketball team!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Dd has her second interview at LV tomorrow afternoon.  She already has her outfit picked out and we have discussed potential interview questions.  She's really excited.  We know her interviewer and while we are friends he told me it would be a tough interview.  She had a great conversation with the young sales associate who helped me in Paris.  Jane gave her a few tips and was quite enlightening!  Living in Paris she has her pick of luxury brand employers.  She works at LV presently but will be transitioning to Hermes in the fall.


Fingers crossed!  ...how is the neck with the insect bite???


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> They are 5-5,5 ..


I haven't been a shoe size 5-5.5 since I was 10 years old


----------



## barbee

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed excessive ads this morning, between some posts, and on the right side, above the "latest replies," which now appears all the time?  I feel we are being overrun by ads, unlike it was when I first started with Purseblog/Forum.  I just do not like it.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed *excessive ads this morning*, between some posts, and on the right side, above the "latest replies," which now appears all the time?  I feel we are being overrun by ads, unlike it was when I first started with Purseblog/Forum.  I just do not like it.


Yes!..


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed excessive ads this morning, between some posts, and on the right side, above the "latest replies," which now appears all the time?  I feel we are being overrun by ads, unlike it was when I first started with Purseblog/Forum.  I just do not like it.


I was just going to type that when I saw your post.  It is very disturbing and annoying.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed excessive ads this morning, between some posts, and on the right side, above the "latest replies," which now appears all the time?  I feel we are being overrun by ads, unlike it was when I first started with Purseblog/Forum.  I just do not like it.


I looked up TPF problems and this is what Vlad said::
This is definitely deliberate and necessary in order to keep the lights on here. As much as we liked to take an absolute minimal approach to advertisements on TPF over the years, with the climate for publishers changing over the years, including a bit more ad support has become a necessary evil. I am still aiming to keep ad support reasonable.

We certainly appreciate your understanding. 

I guess we are going to have to live with this.


----------



## can_do_mom

I use my iPhone more than my computer to look at TPF and the ads aren't as noticeable. But it's a pain to type responses so there's no easy solution.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I love them, I have 3 pairs of them.  I used to wear them to walk the dog in warm weather when it was raining out.  I have the pairs that cross over my big toe, it makes the sandal a bit more secure and I dont slide around in it.  They got pretty pricey this year especially considering that its a rubber sandal with straps!


I used to have one of the Chaco styles where the webbed strap went around my big toe but it tended to tighten up around my toe and I didn't like that so I sold that pair on eBay.  I actually made money on them because I bought them on sale.  The pair I'm wearing I also found on sale and they're probably 6-7 years old so they weren't that expensive.  They did get red-flagged and get my carry-on searched once because the rubber soles looked like a gel or liquid substance, lol!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Fingers crossed!  ...how is the neck with the insect bite???


Thanks for asking, Cilifene.  It's slowly healing and feels much better now.  She is still taking her antibiotics.  I'm just grateful I insisted she go to the doctor right away after we returned home.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks for asking, Cilifene.  It's slowly healing and feels much better now.  She is still taking her antibiotics.  I'm just grateful I insisted she go to the doctor right away after we returned home.



I'm so glad too that you insisted CDM ...


----------



## Cilifene

Had my grey suede Campus Adidas out today - all day at work! I'm very pleased with them


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> I looked up TPF problems and this is what Vlad said::
> This is definitely deliberate and necessary in order to keep the lights on here. As much as we liked to take an absolute minimal approach to advertisements on TPF over the years, with the climate for publishers changing over the years, including a bit more ad support has become a necessary evil. I am still aiming to keep ad support reasonable.
> 
> We certainly appreciate your understanding.
> 
> I guess we are going to have to live with this.


I don't buy it.  Just saying--I'm not drinking the Kool Aid!  Ads have continued to creep in--often I think when a brand/bag is being reviewed in Purseblog, it is paid for by the branded company.  I may be wrong, however, most bags seem to get high marks. Do they really need all these ads to stay afloat???
We used to see so much more on Purseblog--Meg rating a handbag she owns; a look at the handbags of a company's admin people; just many individual, neat things.  Now we see bags of celebrities at couture shows.  Not a bad thing, but day after day is too much.  It's just losing the pizzazz it once had with me. 
Hey, I still love talking, and discussing bags, etc. with you all and other threads. 
Just ignore the ads, I suppose.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed excessive ads this morning, between some posts, and on the right side, above the "latest replies," which now appears all the time?  I feel we are being overrun by ads, unlike it was when I first started with Purseblog/Forum.  I just do not like it.


Yes, I've noticed it too. Started (I think) last night. They're popping up along the right side, and also in the middle of posts. I hate it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Had my grey suede Campus Adidas out today - all day at work! I'm very pleased with them
> 
> View attachment 3755121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755122


Love the color of these. Sort of very pale beige? A nice contrast with the white stripes, and perfect with your shawl.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Love the color of these. Sort of very pale beige? A nice contrast with the white stripes, and perfect with your shawl.



Thanks Elaine! Yeah, it is a sort of pale beige  the color says light grey - hmm, I guess it's taupe isn't it a grey/beige?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Love the color of these. Sort of very pale beige? A nice contrast with the white stripes, and perfect with your shawl.



Close up ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine! Yeah, it is a sort of pale beige  the color says light grey - hmm, *I guess it's taupe isn't it a grey/beige*?


Taupe sounds about right! Isn't taupe the color that some of my hair is, now????


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Don't you wish sometimes that you had smaller feet?  I wear the same size as you and would do anything to get my foot into a size 8.   That's not asking for that much, is it?


No...sometimes you get great sale items plus I'm 5'10", how would I walk?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> They are 5-5,5 ..


Holy Moly


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Dd has her second interview at LV tomorrow afternoon.  She already has her outfit picked out and we have discussed potential interview questions.  She's really excited.  We know her interviewer and while we are friends he told me it would be a tough interview.  She had a great conversation with the young sales associate who helped me in Paris.  Jane gave her a few tips and was quite enlightening!  Living in Paris she has her pick of luxury brand employers.  She works at LV presently but will be transitioning to Hermes in the fall.


Good luck DD...knock 'em dead! Just remember...you have beauty, charm and your Mother in your favor.
A winning combination!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Taupe sounds about right! Isn't taupe the color that some of my hair is, now????


I guess it is Elaine 



skyqueen said:


> Holy Moly






skyqueen said:


> No...sometimes you get great sale items plus I'm 5'10", how would I walk?


----------



## Cilifene

Oh my, I loooove this one   it's the large mono shawl in silk and wool


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Back atcha, dear SQ! No bag to show, but I'm wearing red white & blue to our town't 4th of July BBQ and the scarf is Hermes _Feux d'Artifices_ (Fireworks), one of my first H scarves, purchased waaaaaay back in 1987 and still going strong. I'll just have to be careful not to drip bbq sauce on it!
> View attachment 3753150



Gorgeous scarf Elaine, you always tie them so beautifully.


----------



## Izzy48

My problem with sneakers is over since I finally found some I can wear. That are the Gucci Ace embroidered and I love the pop of color front and back. I also finally purchased a Proenza Schouler PS1, I think. I have been meaning to try this brand for years and their sale is excellent.  It's a great color for me particularly in the fall. The price point was outstanding and the quality is very nice.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> All seven pairs ....
> 
> View attachment 3754071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754072


What a great collection, Cilifene!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Last night over Lewis Bay at HYC...fantastic!
> View attachment 3753843



Gorgeous, I know you had fun!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My problem with sneakers is over since I finally found some I can wear. That are the Gucci Ace embroidered and I love the pop of color front and back. I also finally purchased a Proenza Schouler PS1, I think. I have been meaning to try this brand for years and their sale is excellent.  It's a great color for me particularly in the fall. The price point was outstanding and the quality is very nice.


Love the sneakers, Izzy! They have a lot of pizzazz! The stars are a great touch.
The bag is gorgeous. I've been interested in the PS1 for a long time. After you've carried it for a while, I'd love to hear your review.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My problem with sneakers is over since I finally found some I can wear. That are the Gucci Ace embroidered and I love the pop of color front and back. I also finally purchased a Proenza Schouler PS1, I think. I have been meaning to try this brand for years and their sale is excellent.  It's a great color for me particularly in the fall. The price point was outstanding and the quality is very nice.


OMG...love the sneakers! You go girl!!!
Perfect color bag for fall...eggplant?


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I used to have one of the Chaco styles where the webbed strap went around my big toe but it tended to tighten up around my toe and I didn't like that so I sold that pair on eBay.  I actually made money on them because I bought them on sale.  The pair I'm wearing I also found on sale and they're probably 6-7 years old so they weren't that expensive.  They did get red-flagged and get my carry-on searched once because the rubber soles looked like a gel or liquid substance, lol!


OMG...how insane is that?  I purchased mine in Marshall's on clearance (no less) a few years ago.  No matter what I do, I can't kill them!!!  They still look brand new!  The rubber bottoms don't want to wear down either!!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Had my grey suede Campus Adidas out today - all day at work! I'm very pleased with them
> 
> View attachment 3755121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755122


I think that these are my favorite ones that you bought Cilifene.  I love the style AND the color is TDF.  They look so soft!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Holy Moly


yeah, really!!!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Love the sneakers, Izzy! They have a lot of pizzazz! The stars are a great touch.
> The bag is gorgeous. I've been interested in the PS1 for a long time. After you've carried it for a while, I'd love to hear your review.



Elaine, the reason I bought it is the bag Mulberry made which is similar to it in style is no longer made. There are rumors on the PS forum that it may go the same way as the Alexa.  Since I find this style so easy to wear,  I made the decision to purchase for convenience of carrying. The leather is very nice and it's not heavy. The only downside is the strap is not as long as the Mulberry. Thank you for the compliments!



skyqueen said:


> OMG...love the sneakers! You go girl!!!
> Perfect color bag for fall...eggplant?



Aren't the sneakers  fun? Thanks, Skyqueen. A friend of mine sent a picture to my yesterday of a young woman who was wearing the same sneakers on the subway in NYC.  Made me feel a bit silly since I am so much older but I like the pops of color on the shoes! I gave the Givenchy sneakers to DD and she was thrilled. The Givenchy looked  great on her feet and made her feet look super small for her height.  The bag color is chianti and it is much the color of the same wine color. I have some rhodolite grarnets in gold jewelry and the color is much the same as well.  As you said it is a perfect color for fall and it's just too hot to wear a dark color now.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, the reason I bought it is the bag Mulberry made which is similar to it in style is no longer made. There are rumors on the PS forum that it may go the same way as the Alexa.  Since I find this style so easy to wear,  I made the decision to purchase for convenience of carrying. The leather is very nice and it's not heavy. The only downside is the strap is not as long as the Mulberry. Thank you for the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the sneakers  fun? Thanks, Skyqueen. A friend of mine sent a picture to my yesterday of a young woman who was wearing the same sneakers on the subway in NYC.  Made me feel a bit silly since I am so much older but I like the pops of color on the shoes! I gave the Givenchy sneakers to DD and she was thrilled. The Givenchy looked  great on her feet and made her feet look super small for her height.  The bag color is chianti and it is much the color of the same wine color. I have some rhodolite grarnets in gold jewelry and the color is much the same as well.  As you said it is a perfect color for fall and it's just too hot to wear a dark color now.


Oh, I love it...chianti. Perfect!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> My problem with sneakers is over since I finally found some I can wear. That are the Gucci Ace embroidered and I love the pop of color front and back. I also finally purchased a Proenza Schouler PS1, I think. I have been meaning to try this brand for years and their sale is excellent.  It's a great color for me particularly in the fall. The price point was outstanding and the quality is very nice.


Those Gucci sneakers are great Izzy!  We all seem to be into the "cool" sneakers now...but I know yours were pricey.
I hope you like your PS 1--it's a great color, especially for fall.  I had bought one last summer on sale, and feel  it has so many nice compartments. I'm still on the fence with the size--it may be slightly larger than I want.  However, most of my bags seem a little too small or a little too big.  Guess I just need to keep trying and buying!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Good luck DD...knock 'em dead! Just remember...you have beauty, charm and your Mother in your favor.
> A winning combination!


Aw, thanks Sky and everyone else who wished our daughter well.  Her interview went well.  She will find out next week if she makes it to the third interview.  She's optimistic!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Oh my, I loooove this one   it's the large mono shawl in silk and wool
> 
> View attachment 3755319




That is gorgeous!  I wonder if it's available in the states?


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> My problem with sneakers is over since I finally found some I can wear. That are the Gucci Ace embroidered and I love the pop of color front and back. I also finally purchased a Proenza Schouler PS1, I think. I have been meaning to try this brand for years and their sale is excellent.  It's a great color for me particularly in the fall. The price point was outstanding and the quality is very nice.


Oh my goodness!  I love both the Gucci sneakers AND the bag!  I am trying to rein it in but you guys keep posting tempting pics of so many adorable shoes, bags and scarves!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> OMG...how insane is that?  I purchased mine in Marshall's on clearance (no less) a few years ago.  No matter what I do, I can't kill them!!!  They still look brand new!  The rubber bottoms don't want to wear down either!!!


I know, Chacos wear like iron.  I don't baby mine and they still look great.  They're a little heavy or I would use them for travel more.  Plus, as a bonus, you can throw them in the washer if they get dirty.


----------



## can_do_mom

Oof.  It seems as though I've been going non-stop for a while now.  We had a barbeque for 22 people here tonight.  I have family visiting us from Florida and they've been staying at our cabin because they all love the north woods and fishing.  They came down to our house from up there to see all our local family who can't go up to the cabin and I hosted the barbeque.  Dh says, we hosted at the cabin, is there no one else who can host the barbeque?  Short answer: No.  I don't really mind.  I love having get togethers, but...         I.  AM.  TIRED.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> My problem with sneakers is over since I finally found some I can wear. That are the Gucci Ace embroidered and I love the pop of color front and back. I also finally purchased a Proenza Schouler PS1, I think. I have been meaning to try this brand for years and their sale is excellent.  It's a great color for me particularly in the fall. The price point was outstanding and the quality is very nice.



WOW Izzy!!!!! I love both!  I'm looking forward to mod pics dear!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I think that these are my favorite ones that you bought Cilifene.  I love the style AND the color is TDF.  They look so soft!


Thanks! They *are* very soft


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> That is gorgeous!  I wonder if it's available in the states?


Yeah, and I wonder if it's available in DK...


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, thanks Sky and everyone else who wished our daughter well.  Her interview went well.  She will find out next week if she makes it to the third interview.  She's optimistic!


So glad she's feeling better and that her interview went well.  Third interview?  Wow! How many do the require?


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Had my grey suede Campus Adidas out today - all day at work! I'm very pleased with them
> 
> View attachment 3755121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755122


I love this color so much.  I looked on the Adidas website and it looks like this color only comes in the "kids" (junior) size.  The mens and womens grey looks so much darker.  I may have to go see them in person..............


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> So glad she's feeling better and that her interview went well.  Third interview?  Wow! How many do the require?


Thanks, Oreo!  I think it's a three interview process.  This is just between us but my friend who interviewed her texted me last night.  He really likes her for the position but the ultimate decision isn't his to make.  Others who are interviewing for the position have more experience selling luxury brands so that is what she's up against.  I'm not saying a word to her about this because she can't do anything about it anyway and I think it would just discourage her.  My dd and I both agree that it's a great experience whether she's offered the position or not.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Oreo!  I think it's a three interview process.  This is just between us but my friend who interviewed her texted me last night.  He really likes her for the position but the ultimate decision isn't his to make.  Others who are interviewing for the position have more experience selling luxury brands so that is what she's up against.  I'm not saying a word to her about this because she can't do anything about it anyway and I think it would just discourage her.  My dd and I both agree that it's a great experience whether she's offered the position or not.  I'll keep you posted!


Wishing her lots of good luck....


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Those Gucci sneakers are great Izzy!  We all seem to be into the "cool" sneakers now...but I know yours were pricey.
> I hope you like your PS 1--it's a great color, especially for fall.  I had bought one last summer on sale, and feel  it has so many nice compartments. I'm still on the fence with the size--it may be slightly larger than I want.  However, most of my bags seem a little too small or a little too big.  Guess I just need to keep trying and buying!





can_do_mom said:


> Oh my goodness!  I love both the Gucci sneakers AND the bag!  I am trying to rein it in but you guys keep posting tempting pics of so many adorable shoes, bags and scarves!





Cilifene said:


> WOW Izzy!!!!! I love both!  I'm looking forward to mod pics dear!



Thanks to all for the nice compliments. @barbee, I agree with the PS1 being a little bigger than I expected since it is different from the measurements on their site. However, it is a great bag and I love the color. The Gucci shoes were outrageous price wise in my opinion but with it being so hard to fit my foot due to the damage from RA my choices are limited. 

@can do mom, good luck to your daughter. I wish her the best for her interview. 

@Cilifene, your gray adidas are wonderful. My favorite color!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Oreo!  I think it's a three interview process.  This is just between us but my friend who interviewed her texted me last night.  He really likes her for the position but the ultimate decision isn't his to make.  Others who are interviewing for the position have more experience selling luxury brands so that is what she's up against.  I'm not saying a word to her about this because she can't do anything about it anyway and I think it would just discourage her.  My dd and I both agree that it's a great experience whether she's offered the position or not.  I'll keep you posted!


Wishing her the best.  And do you have time to post your goodies from vacation?


----------



## newblonde

can_do_mom said:


> That is gorgeous!  I wonder if it's available in the states?


I don't want sound dumb but is that LV?  Love it!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> yeah, really!!!


----------



## barbee

Jan Strecker said:


> I don't want sound dumb but is that LV?  Love it!


That's not a dumb question.  I wondered myself.  Upon looking closer, I can see the LV insignia. It is pretty!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> That is gorgeous!  I wonder if it's available in the states?


They don't hahe have it in DK  oh well, I bought another black and white from Alexander MCQueen



Jan Strecker said:


> I don't want sound dumb but is that LV?  Love it!


No one sounds dumb in this thread!!!  Yes, it's a LV...


----------



## barbee

So! This new Longchamp 3D tote I bought almost a month ago has been sitting in the closet, unused, waiting for the strap which was missing, but then ordered from Longchamp.  I was ecstatic when the SA said she could get a strap from France and it would take a few weeks.  "Few" in my mind means two.  I called earlier this week, which would be two weeks, and she has heard nothing from France.  In a panic, I again began looking at guitar straps, which I really did not want, since measurements are typically not given, and they are wide--not good for a narrow shoulder.  Anyway, I was on the NM site, and I saw the bag again!  $50 less.  I quickly ordered, and I know it must have been a return, but so what?  It was half price. The bag  came today, with strap(in a little dustbag pouch) and I am very happy!  The plan is to use on the flight to Paris, not in Paris(could be pick pocketed easily) but then in the small towns we visit. 
On another note, my check from Fashionphile arrived.  The transaction of selling them the Gucci Disco bag went very smoothly, for my first encounter.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> So! This new Longchamp 3D tote I bought almost a month ago has been sitting in the closet, unused, waiting for the strap which was missing, but then ordered from Longchamp.  I was ecstatic when the SA said she could get a strap from France and it would take a few weeks.  "Few" in my mind means two.  I called earlier this week, which would be two weeks, and she has heard nothing from France.  In a panic, I again began looking at guitar straps, which I really did not want, since measurements are typically not given, and they are wide--not good for a narrow shoulder.  Anyway, I was on the NM site, and I saw the bag again!  $50 less.  I quickly ordered, and I know it must have been a return, but so what?  It was half price. The bag  came today, with strap(in a little dustbag pouch) and I am very happy!  The plan is to use on the flight to Paris, not in Paris(could be pick pocketed easily) but then in the small towns we visit.
> On another note, my check from Fashionphile arrived.  The transaction of selling them the Gucci Disco bag went very smoothly, for my first encounter.


 
Good news on the bag! Can you return the first one. I bought a guitar strap and had to return it because it wouldn't stay on my shoulder. Did you sell your bag directly to Fashionphile?


----------



## Izzy48

While doing errands today, I ran into a friend wearing these Puma sneakers. They are so cute!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/puma-ba...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=WHITE LEATHER


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Good news on the bag! Can you return the first one. I bought a guitar strap and had to return it because it wouldn't stay on my shoulder. Did you sell your bag directly to Fashionphile?


Yes, the bag is on its way back.  I had called right away about the missing strap, and they said I had 60 days to return.
Yes, sold the bag directly.  They are selling Gucci Disco bags for almost full price.  I had ordered this bag from Saks at 40% off in November(of course I did not need it, but at that price!!) and it finally arrived in late January or early Feb.  I used it, but truthfully, it was not my favorite color--Camellia (beige ish) so it was not sparking joy.  Guilt set in.  Too many bags.  Want more.  Aghhhh! Fashionphile offered me $600, and I had  paid, with tax, maybe $20 more than that.  If I had paid full price, I would not have sold it.  I wish I could have sold it to someone who wanted it on PF, but, how would I really know that person wouldn't deceive me any more than someone on Ebay?
Izzy, what are your thoughts on the new Chanel Gabrielle bag, in a medium size?  Do you think all the chains would be too heavy?  I would only wear it on my shoulder,not all the crazy ways presented for the younger women(can't believe I said that--I am young!!!??)  I showed a pic to my husband and he really likes it!  I don't see myself buying any other Chanel bag in Paris--I would not wear on a regular basis.  I am leary, though, as many are on the fence with this bag.
What did you--or others(chime in please) think about the Moynat bags presented recently on Purseblog?  The hand stitching, super quality, etc, is drawing me in.  At least I will be able to see in person.  Can I wear one of those bags with nice jeans?  Or does my casual lifestyle negate them?  
For what it's worth, I do enjoy a compliment on my bag, and with a brand I myself only heard about a week ago, who will give me compliments in my small town?  Sounds pretty selfish, doesn't it?


----------



## Izzy48

Barbee, I didn't feel any need for the bag when I saw its various versions but truth be told I don't buy Chanel. So I spoke with a friend who is quite knowledgeable of Chanel bags. She recommends the 2.55 (not certain I have the number correctly) and I have seen her bag and it is beautiful. She went into some detail about the problems the brand is having with quality and so on but I couldn't possibly remember half of what she said. However, this particular bag she recommends has never had quality issues. It happens she is my cousin and she has multiple Chanel bags all bought in Paris so she does know good leather and quality. Her older Chanel bags are fabulous and there is a difference in the new ones but the 2. what ever number is fairly equal to some of her older ones. As for the Moynat bags, I like them because they look like great quality and are time tested. There is a particular Gucci I like which is very popular but isn't all leather and perhaps if I can sell half of what I have I may give it a thought. Hope you find exactly what you want!

I called my cousin to make sure I gave you the right information and it is the 2.55 reissue bag.

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...lic-calfskin.17A.A37587Y820123B693.c.17A.html

This is the color of her bag as well and it is truly beautiful, classic.


----------



## can_do_mom

Jan Strecker said:


> I don't want sound dumb but is that LV?  Love it!


Welcome Jan!  And not a dumb question at all, I wondered the same thing!  I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Wishing her the best.  And do you have time to post your goodies from vacation?


I'm heading to the farmer's market in St. Paul first thing in the morning with dd.  When we get back with our fruit and vegetable goodies, I will make time to post pics.  I was just thinking today about it.  Get this, I never opened the box from LV with my new scarf in it.  What if it was a completely different color or some crazy thing?  LOL!  I shouldn't be so trusting.  I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Yes, the bag is on its way back.  I had called right away about the missing strap, and they said I had 60 days to return.
> Yes, sold the bag directly.  They are selling Gucci Disco bags for almost full price.  I had ordered this bag from Saks at 40% off in November(of course I did not need it, but at that price!!) and it finally arrived in late January or early Feb.  I used it, but truthfully, it was not my favorite color--Camellia (beige ish) so it was not sparking joy.  Guilt set in.  Too many bags.  Want more.  Aghhhh! Fashionphile offered me $600, and I had  paid, with tax, maybe $20 more than that.  If I had paid full price, I would not have sold it.  I wish I could have sold it to someone who wanted it on PF, but, how would I really know that person wouldn't deceive me any more than someone on Ebay?
> Izzy, what are your thoughts on the new Chanel Gabrielle bag, in a medium size?  Do you think all the chains would be too heavy?  I would only wear it on my shoulder,not all the crazy ways presented for the younger women(can't believe I said that--I am young!!!??)  I showed a pic to my husband and he really likes it!  I don't see myself buying any other Chanel bag in Paris--I would not wear on a regular basis.  I am leary, though, as many are on the fence with this bag.
> What did you--or others(chime in please) think about the Moynat bags presented recently on Purseblog?  The hand stitching, super quality, etc, is drawing me in.  At least I will be able to see in person.  Can I wear one of those bags with nice jeans?  Or does my casual lifestyle negate them?
> For what it's worth, I do enjoy a compliment on my bag, and with a brand I myself only heard about a week ago, who will give me compliments in my small town?  Sounds pretty selfish, doesn't it?


I have a hunch that when you get to Paris and are shopping, one of the bags on your list (or, maybe a bag that isn't on your list) will "speak" to you and you will love it and want to buy it.  It's harder to make a decision when the bag you are considering isn't in front of you to view and handle.  I held off on buying a bag from LV because if dd does get a job there I want to be her first customer and will buy a bag from her.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, I didn't feel any need for the bag when I saw its various versions but truth be told I don't buy Chanel. So I spoke with a friend who is quite knowledgeable of Chanel bags. She recommends the 2.55 (not certain I have the number correctly) and I have seen her bag and it is beautiful. She went into some detail about the problems the brand is having with quality and so on but I couldn't possibly remember half of what she said. However, this particular bag she recommends has never had quality issues. It happens she is my cousin and she has multiple Chanel bags all bought in Paris so she does know good leather and quality. Her older Chanel bags are fabulous and there is a difference in the new ones but the 2. what ever number is fairly equal to some of her older ones. As for the Moynat bags, I like them because they look like great quality and are time tested. There is a particular Gucci I like which is very popular but isn't all leather and perhaps if I can sell half of what I have I may give it a thought. Hope you find exactly what you want!
> 
> I called my cousin to make sure I gave you the right information and it is the 2.55 reissue bag.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...lic-calfskin.17A.A37587Y820123B693.c.17A.html
> 
> This is the color of her bag as well and it is truly beautiful, classic.


That is the most beautiful color! I believe, also, this is the bag Cilifene has and loves.  I just don't know if I could wear it on a daily basis, rather than saving it for "good."  I will certainly check it out!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> That is the most beautiful color! I believe, also, this is the bag Cilifene has and loves.  I just don't know if I could wear it on a daily basis, rather than saving it for "good."  I will certainly check it out!



I agree with you about waiting and checking it out. You will know exactly what you want when you see it. It is always best to decide when looking at bags in real life.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I'm heading to the farmer's market in St. Paul first thing in the morning with dd.  When we get back with our fruit and vegetable goodies, I will make time to post pics.  I was just thinking today about it.  Get this, I never opened the box from LV with my new scarf in it.  What if it was a completely different color or some crazy thing?  LOL!  I shouldn't be so trusting.  I'll look tomorrow.


That's ok.....when your daughter gets the LV job (finger's crossed) she will take care of any problems that you have!!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I have a hunch that when you get to Paris and are shopping, one of the bags on your list (or, maybe a bag that isn't on your list) will "speak" to you and you will love it and want to buy it.  It's harder to make a decision when the bag you are considering isn't in front of you to view and handle.  I held off on buying a bag from LV because if dd does get a job there I want to be her first customer and will buy a bag from her.


or have her buy the bag FOR you.  I'm sure she will get an employee discount!!  Wouldn't that be fabulous????!!!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> That is the most beautiful color! I believe, also, this is the bag Cilifene has and loves.  I just don't know if I could wear it on a daily basis, rather than saving it for "good."  I will certainly check it out!


Yes! 



Izzy48 said:


> I agree with you about waiting and checking it out. You will know exactly what you want when you see it. It is always best to decide when looking at bags in real life.



I'm very happy with my Reissue size 226


----------



## Cilifene

The blacks .....


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, I didn't feel any need for the bag when I saw its various versions but truth be told I don't buy Chanel. So I spoke with a friend who is quite knowledgeable of Chanel bags. She recommends the 2.55 (not certain I have the number correctly) and I have seen her bag and it is beautiful. She went into some detail about the problems the brand is having with quality and so on but I couldn't possibly remember half of what she said. However, this particular bag she recommends has never had quality issues. It happens she is my cousin and she has multiple Chanel bags all bought in Paris so she does know good leather and quality. Her older Chanel bags are fabulous and there is a difference in the new ones but the 2. what ever number is fairly equal to some of her older ones. As for the Moynat bags, I like them because they look like great quality and are time tested. There is a particular Gucci I like which is very popular but isn't all leather and perhaps if I can sell half of what I have I may give it a thought. Hope you find exactly what you want!
> 
> I called my cousin to make sure I gave you the right information and it is the 2.55 reissue bag.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...lic-calfskin.17A.A37587Y820123B693.c.17A.html
> 
> This is the color of her bag as well and it is truly beautiful, classic.



I don't own any Chanels (BV and H any day after having gone through LVs starting nearly forty years ago and Mulberrys soon to follow), but have been tempted by certain 2.55 models and Boy's. Do read up, always good to know the history of a bag if it can be traced, and these most certainly can


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with my Reissue size 226
> 
> View attachment 3757643



Just a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> The blacks .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757650



Fabulous choices for your bags. The PS bags are still on sale if you are interested in another color. Very low prices.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Fabulous choices for your bags. The PS bags are still on sale if you are interested in another color. Very low prices.


Hi Izzy.....may I ask where the PS bags are on sale?  Thanks.

Update....FOUND IT....THANKS!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Hi Izzy.....may I ask where the PS bags are on sale?  Thanks.
> 
> Update....FOUND IT....THANKS!


Did you find the sale on their web site? I wish I had found it earlier because I wanted the braided Hava bag which was on sale for just over $700 (retail was over $2000) but I missed it. Still the PS1 medium will work out well for me. I am thinking about getting the darker brown tone since the only brown I have is being sold. I am on another kick of selling numerous bags so I can have only what I regularly carry. My very favorite purchase this year has been the Mulberry Pembroke in navy croc. It's not for everyone but it is for me. However, I must say seeing Cilifene's Chanel makes me realize how beautiful that bag is.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Fabulous choices for your bags. The PS bags are still on sale if you are interested in another color. Very low prices.



Thanks Izzy  I can't buy from outside Europe, cause it will be plus 40% tax and fees  
But I'm happy with bags I have now


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Izzy  I can't buy from outside Europe, cause it will be plus 40% tax and fees
> But I'm happy with bags I have now


----------



## Izzy48

Your bag selection is so good I can imagine anyone would be happy with it! I assumed if the bags were on sale in the US they would be on sale in Europe so I know that isn't necessarily so. The tax rate on it is high!


----------



## can_do_mom

Hey guys! I took a few quick pics of my goodies from Paris. This is the Longchamp satchel, wallet and bag charm. All the Longchamp that I purchased was 40-50% off. I really like Longchamp even without a discount, so that was a bonus.


----------



## can_do_mom

Another Longchamp bag and wallet. I love the bright navy blue with the red painted edges. It's a cute bag in a versatile color.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Another Longchamp bag and wallet. I love the bright navy blue with the red painted edges. It's a cute bag in a versatile color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760575
> View attachment 3760571


Wonderful choices on both your bags! I know you will enjoy them so wear them in good health..


----------



## can_do_mom

The top two photos are of the same Longchamp silk scarf. It's beautiful, with all of the colors that I love. I think I'll be able to wear it a lot. The bottom pic is their small le pliage nylon bag. I also have this in black and it's the bag I carried on our last trip to Europe. It's a great travel bag. Lightweight, doesn't take up a lot of room, you can put a small cardigan in there, bottle of water, etc. Plus, it doesn't scream "Rob me!" LOL! Anyway, I love the black one so much I bought it in a lighter color.


----------



## can_do_mom

My two LV purchases. The navy/silver(?) silk shawl and a phone case. Nice and small, easy to transport home, lol!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3760576
> View attachment 3760578
> View attachment 3760579
> 
> The top two photos are of the same Longchamp silk scarf. It's beautiful, with all of the colors that I love. I think I'll be able to wear it a lot. The bottom pic is their small le pliage nylon bag. I also have this in black and it's the bag I carried on our last trip to Europe. It's a great travel bag. Lightweight, doesn't take up a lot of room, you can put a small cardigan in there, bottle of water, etc. Plus, it doesn't scream "Rob me!" LOL! Anyway, I love the black one so much I bought it in a lighter color.



The scarf is beautiful and I like the small le pliage. My niece recently returned from living in Europe for several months during a work training program and when she was In Paris she purchased a Longchamp cosmetic bag for me that is so nice so I understand why you like yours so much. Great choice of color.


----------



## can_do_mom

And the final pic for the day: I bought a bunch of these Nuxe lip balms as gifts. I can't remember where I read about them, but they are the best! Everyone (both men and women) raves about them. The pic makes it look huge but it's roughly the size of a golf ball.  Anyway, Barbee, if you see this before you leave, you might want to pick a few up. They make great gifts! About 7€ at CityPharma but they sell Nuxe everywhere in Paris.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3760599
> View attachment 3760609
> 
> My two LV purchases. The navy/silver(?) silk shawl and a phone case. Nice and small, easy to transport home, lol!


Fabulous shawl which will be be a beautiful to wear. The phone case is sharp looking. Enjoy!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> The scarf is beautiful and I like the small le pliage. My niece recently returned from living in Europe for several months during a work training program and when she was In Paris she purchased a Longchamp cosmetic bag for me that is so nice so I understand why you like yours so much. Great choice of color.


Thanks, Izzy! It's fun to be able to share what I dragged back home with fellow purse enthusiasts!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Fabulous shawl which will be be a beautiful to wear. The phone case is sharp looking. Enjoy!


Thank you! Now let's see if I can wear this one without damaging it. I can't remember if I confessed here how I snagged the blush colored one I bought last fall on its SECOND WEARING. I caught it in my zipper. Ugh. However, my friend at LV asked me to bring it in to show him and he replaced it for me. I was shocked! Anyway, I will try to be more careful with this one...


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> And the final pic for the day: I bought a bunch of these Nuxe lip balms as gifts. I can't remember where I read about them, but they are the best! Everyone (both men and women) raves about them. The pic makes it look huge but it's roughly the size of a golf ball.  Anyway, Barbee, if you see this before you leave, you might want to pick a few up. They make great gifts! About 7€ at CityPharma but they sell Nuxe everywhere in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760610


I simply love all of your purchases!  Wear them all in the best of health. Be careful with that gorgeous LV scarf.  It a stunner!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Izzy! It's fun to be able to share what I dragged back home with fellow purse enthusiasts!


Can do, did you by chance see the trunk flower monogram shawl or the trunk lace monogram shawl? If so, what was your opinion?


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Another Longchamp bag and wallet. I love the bright navy blue with the red painted edges. It's a cute bag in a versatile color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760575
> View attachment 3760571


What a color! Terrific with the scarf


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> And the final pic for the day: I bought a bunch of these Nuxe lip balms as gifts. I can't remember where I read about them, but they are the best! Everyone (both men and women) raves about them. The pic makes it look huge but it's roughly the size of a golf ball.  Anyway, Barbee, if you see this before you leave, you might want to pick a few up. They make great gifts! About 7€ at CityPharma but they sell Nuxe everywhere in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760610


Wonderful purchases!  I love the scarves, and the Longchamp bags are great too! You covered all your needs with the various sizes. 
I took my new Longchamp  3D tote out for the first time this weekend, and was so surprised at how wonderfully it worked.  I almost used my new Samorga organizer in it, then realized it had 3 large pockets.  I was able to put a small wallet in one of the pockets, something no other handbag I have could handle.  I was just really impressed on how it handles everything.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3760562
> View attachment 3760563
> 
> Hey guys! I took a few quick pics of my goodies from Paris. This is the Longchamp satchel, wallet and bag charm. All the Longchamp that I purchased was 40-50% off. I really like Longchamp even without a discount, so that was a bonus.


Really nice bag & wallet, cdm! Looks luxurious!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3760599
> View attachment 3760609
> 
> My two LV purchases. The navy/silver(?) silk shawl and a phone case. Nice and small, easy to transport home, lol!


Wow CDM!   Beautiful.! everything ... be careful with the LV shawl this time


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Can do, did you by chance see the trunk flower monogram shawl or the trunk lace monogram shawl? If so, what was your opinion?


I did not. But I confess, it was a zoo in there. I went in knowing that I wanted that particular shawl and didn't spend much time browsing, although we did have refreshments, ha ha! Jane, our SA brought us each a glass of champagne. I did have the chance to look at the gorgeous Jeff Koons artist inspired shawls. They were beautiful but a little lighter in weight. 

As an aside, while Jane was lovely, I hate how busy the Champs Elysees flagship store is and prefer the one on Saint Germain. But we were shopping on a Sunday and Saint Germain was closed.


----------



## can_do_mom

Oh my goodness. I could just cry! Sebastien, the fellow we rented from in Paris just sent me a text and pic showing that he mailed my glasses back to me. I have never left ANYTHING behind in my travels and I remembered as we were being driven to the Charles de Gaulle airport that I'd forgotten my glasses on a shelf back at the apartment. Ack! Brand new, very expensive... I was just sick about it. I didn't even want to mention it to dh because I felt so foolish but I finally told him. I had texted Sebastien immediately and he promised to mail them and didn't want to take any money for doing it. But then time went on, I checked in once and he promised he would send them but I never heard anything until today. I know there are many more important things happening out there but it seemed like such a dumb mistake and waste of money!  Anyway, I am humbled and relieved.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Oh my goodness. I could just cry! Sebastien, the fellow we rented from in Paris just sent me a text and pic showing that he mailed my glasses back to me. I have never left ANYTHING behind in my travels and I remembered as we were being driven to the Charles de Gaulle airport that I'd forgotten my glasses on a shelf back at the apartment. Ack! Brand new, very expensive... I was just sick about it. I didn't even want to mention it to dh because I felt so foolish but I finally told him. I had texted Sebastien immediately and he promised to mail them and didn't want to take any money for doing it. But then time went on, I checked in once and he promised he would send them but I never heard anything until today. I know there are many more important things happening out there but it seemed like such a dumb mistake and waste of money!  Anyway, I am humbled and relieved.


Isn't it a nice thing when people do something kind? So glad it worked out for you.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3760599
> View attachment 3760609
> 
> My two LV purchases. The navy/silver(?) silk shawl and a phone case. Nice and small, easy to transport home, lol!


This shawl is sooooo luxurious, CDM! It's a great year-round color, and it looks amazong on you.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Isn't it a nice thing when people do something kind? So glad it worked out for you.


Yes, absolutely, Elaine. And I had sent him an email while we were staying there commenting on how disappointed I was with the cleanliness of the apartment. My gift to him will be my silence, ha ha! I refuse to write a review that's not truthful so I just won't say anything at all.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> This shawl is sooooo luxurious, CDM! It's a great year-round color, and it looks amazong on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Wonderful purchases!  I love the scarves, and the Longchamp bags are great too! You covered all your needs with the various sizes.
> I took my new Longchamp  3D tote out for the first time this weekend, and was so surprised at how wonderfully it worked.  I almost used my new Samorga organizer in it, then realized it had 3 large pockets.  I was able to put a small wallet in one of the pockets, something no other handbag I have could handle.  I was just really impressed on how it handles everything.




@barbee, I am probably the only person on this thread who doesn't know the 3D Longchamp tote. Did you post a picture? I saw a couple of their new fall bags and they look fabulous.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> @barbee, I am probably the only person on this thread who doesn't know the 3D Longchamp tote. Did you post a picture? I saw a couple of their new fall bags and they look fabulous.


Izzy,, of course not!  There are so many bags out there, and so many different Longchamps.  I went back --post #11899, page 794.  You commented on the bags at the time! 
Because it only closes with a snap, I will change bags as soon as I get on the boat, to a smaller, safer bag, my older Sophie Hulme, which is just a perfect crossbody for first day in Paris.
Now I am thinking about the brand Polene, a French brand, very inexpensive and good looking, but the shop is not near where we will be.  I don't think I can afford the time to seek it out.  Based on the price(about 300 + euro) it could be a good bag to just order from home sometime--on a whim!  Under the $800 for paying customs, so depending on the shipping, may be a decent price overall.  Check out the small thread in this Handbag forum.


----------



## can_do_mom

And Nordies Anniversary Sale shoppers out there?  My girls and I were there today.  We didn't leave empty handed, lol!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> And Nordies Anniversary Sale shoppers out there?  My girls and I were there today.  We didn't leave empty handed, lol!


I'll be going online tomorrow morning... early, with a cup of coffee! 
Can we see some of your goodies?


----------



## can_do_mom

I want to post pics and I keep getting an error message!  I will have to try later!  I didn't take too many pics, will get more tomorrow.  I channeled my inner Cilifene and bought a pair of Pumas on sale that reminded me of her.  Dd picked out a pair of the same shoe first and informed me I am copying her.  Lol!  
We always make an event of shopping the NAS.  We were there for quite a while!  Almost 5 hours, but that included lunch.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I want to post pics and I keep getting an error message!  I will have to try later!  I didn't take too many pics, will get more tomorrow.  I channeled my inner Cilifene and bought a pair of Pumas on sale that reminded me of her.  Dd picked out a pair of the same shoe first and informed me I am copying her.  Lol!
> We always make an event of shopping the NAS.  We were there for quite a while!  Almost 5 hours, but that included lunch.


You're lucky you were able to shop at the store! The web site has been crashing all morning. I was finally able to log in for a little while, and put some items on my wish list. But it doesn't let me put them into my cart. Grrrrr! You'd think they would be prepared for a high-volume day!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy,, of course not!  There are so many bags out there, and so many different Longchamps.  I went back --post #11899, page 794.  You commented on the bags at the time!
> Because it only closes with a snap, I will change bags as soon as I get on the boat, to a smaller, safer bag, my older Sophie Hulme, which is just a perfect crossbody for first day in Paris.
> Now I am thinking about the brand Polene, a French brand, very inexpensive and good looking, but the shop is not near where we will be.  I don't think I can afford the time to seek it out.  Based on the price(about 300 + euro) it could be a good bag to just order from home sometime--on a whim!  Under the $800 for paying customs, so depending on the shipping, may be a decent price overall.  Check out the small thread in this Handbag forum.



Well, of course, I recognized it immediately and I do like it just as I said. I am interested in the Polene brand and can't wait to hear your comments. I will look for the thread.

After I wrote the above, I looked at the Polene bag and they appear to be very nice. I like their style.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I want to post pics and I keep getting an error message!  I will have to try later!  I didn't take too many pics, will get more tomorrow.  I channeled *my inner Cilifene* and bought a pair of Pumas on sale that reminded me of her.  Dd picked out a pair of the same shoe first and informed me I am copying her.  Lol!
> We always make an event of shopping the NAS.  We were there for quite a while!  Almost 5 hours, but that included lunch.



LOL, you are so sweet!   I'm looking forward to see pics!


----------



## Cilifene

LOOK!! NO sneaks  ...wearing my beloved Jimmy Choo Marlin - I love them so much....


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> LOOK!! NO sneaks  ...wearing my beloved Jimmy Choo Marlin - I love them so much....
> 
> View attachment 3763176


So trendy!!


----------



## barbee

barbee said:


> So trendy!!


Oh, I hope that did not sound wrong--you know I mean "really with it."


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LOOK!! NO sneaks  ...wearing my beloved Jimmy Choo Marlin - I love them so much....
> 
> View attachment 3763176


You look stunning, dear!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> So trendy!!


Dear barbee, How would this sounds wrong...???


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You look stunning, dear!


Thanks you so much Elaine!!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> LOOK!! NO sneaks  ...wearing my beloved Jimmy Choo Marlin - I love them so much....
> 
> View attachment 3763176


Great look Cilifene....you are really rocking the Balmain!!!  It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Great look Cilifene....you are really rocking the Balmain!!!  It looks fabulous on you!


This are just fab shoes! You always look outstanding


----------



## eliwon

Why care about what other people in your hometown think about your bag - you are the one who is the expert on what you like and what suits you. Since this group is for women of a certain age we have lived in our own skins for a while and are the ones who know ourselves best. If someone pays a compliment - nice, but not the deciding factor surely? As an example, I started buying LVs in France forty years ago, before the fakes and long before anyone here knew what it was. Same for Mulberry, ten years later and then BV. No fun any of them anymore, they all have brand stores here now and any little schoolgirl past fifhteen wears a Neverfull or Speedy monogram. Now hunting more elusive and quirky brands as well as Hermes unusual models nobody recognises, not even the young unexperienced SAs in the H shops, they only know about Birkins and Kellys. Moral - know whar you like and wear it with pride


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> LOOK!! NO sneaks  ...wearing my beloved Jimmy Choo Marlin - I love them so much....
> 
> View attachment 3763176


I love them, too


----------



## skyqueen

eliwon said:


> Why care about what other people in your hometown think about your bag - you are the one who is the expert on what you like and what suits you. Since this group is for women of a certain age we have lived in our own skins for a while and are the ones who know ourselves best. If someone pays a compliment - nice, but not the deciding factor surely? As an example, I started buying LVs in France forty years ago, before the fakes and long before anyone here knew what it was. Same for Mulberry, ten years later and then BV. No fun any of them anymore, they all have brand stores here now and any little schoolgirl past fifhteen wears a Neverfull or Speedy monogram. Now hunting more elusive and quirky brands as well as Hermes unusual models nobody recognises, not even the young unexperienced SAs in the H shops, they only know about Birkins and Kellys. Moral - know whar you like and wear it with pride


I live in "fashion hell"! I buy for myself...God knows, no one else appreciates it. Don't care. Period!


----------



## Izzy48

@barbee : I had lunch today with several friends and one of them had a new bag, the Gabrielle. I had the opportunity to get a close up look with it and it is a beautiful bag. I can understand why you like it. The top is slouchy with leather looking sort of wrinkled for lack of a better word. The bottom is a different finish and holds the form of the bag. She said hers was a hobo. The chains are beautiful with the mixed colors of the metal. The inside was red and configured just like the boy bag. Her bag was the medium and held all one needed for the day or evening. It certainly is not a work bag but that is not what you want anyway.  It looks like a great bag but with the Chanel bag owners there was considerable disagreement as to whether it will become an iconic bag.  Since I am not a Chanel owner I have no idea but it is a very nice bag. I thought the price point discussed was not out of line for the bag.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> @barbee : I had lunch today with several friends and one of them had a new bag, the Gabrielle. I had the opportunity to get a close up look with it and it is a beautiful bag. I can understand why you like it. The top is slouchy with leather looking sort of wrinkled for lack of a better word. The bottom is a different finish and holds the form of the bag. She said hers was a hobo. The chains are beautiful with the mixed colors of the metal. The inside was red and configured just like the boy bag. Her bag was the medium and held all one needed for the day or evening. It certainly is not a work bag but that is not what you want anyway.  It looks like a great bag but with the Chanel bag owners there was considerable disagreement as to whether it will become an iconic bag.  Since I am not a Chanel owner I have no idea but it is a very nice bag. I thought the price point discussed was not out of line for the bag.


Wow!  I am so surprised you ran into this bag, not just on the street, but in the hands of a friend.  I am going to keep an open mind, see if I fall in love with it, when(or if) I see it in Paris,  Supposedly they are hot, so may not even be available there.  I know the slouchiness of the top part can be an issue over time, according to what I have read.  I do know I don't need another all black bag, so it would need to be --possibly blue/black, or some other combo.  
Thanks so much for your update.  You travel in the right circles, I guess!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Wow!  I am so surprised you ran into this bag, not just on the street, but in the hands of a friend.  I am going to keep an open mind, see if I fall in love with it, when(or if) I see it in Paris,  Supposedly they are hot, so may not even be available there.  I know the slouchiness of the top part can be an issue over time, according to what I have read.  I do know I don't need another all black bag, so it would need to be --possibly blue/black, or some other combo.
> Thanks so much for your update.  You travel in the right circles, I guess!



The bag I saw was purchased at the boutique somewhere in Heathrow perhaps she said Terminal 5.  She was making a connection there and made a quick decision to purchase. She did say she saw it in Harrods and in Paris as well.  When she stopped in NYC for a few days she also saw a very few in Barneys. More than likely many or all of these are sold.  The one thing I forgot to mention is the shape of the structured part of the bag.  It has a slight curve in it which makes it a bit unusual.


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> The bag I saw was purchased at the boutique somewhere in Heathrow perhaps she said Terminal 5.  She was making a connection there and made a quick decision to purchase. She did say she saw it in Harrods and in Paris as well.  When she stopped in NYC for a few days she also saw a very few in Barneys. More than likely many or all of these are sold.  The one thing I forgot to mention is the shape of the structured part of the bag.  It has a slight curve in it which makes it a bit unusual.



Don't know if anyone has seen this? Lokkes st the pictures of the medium and large size, and one possible point is the chain straps. A larger bag tends to become heavy due to all the stuff you out into it, would the chains then become unpleasant and digging into the shoulder? http://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-gabrielle-bag/


----------



## barbee

eliwon said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen this? Lokkes st the pictures of the medium and large size, and one possible point is the chain straps. A larger bag tends to become heavy due to all the stuff you out into it, would the chains then become unpleasant and digging into the shoulder? http://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-gabrielle-bag/


Exactly my concern.  It's odd that on the Chanel thread for this Gabrielle bag, no one has really commented on the weight of the chains.  When you put a handbag with a chain on a table etc, you have the clinking of a chain, so with multiple chains, is it very noisy?  I would not wear the chains as preferred--one crossbody and one on shoulder.  Would two on the shoulder be too heavy?  And unfortunately I do not have broad shoulders.   Yes, definitely a concern.


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> Exactly my concern.  It's odd that on the Chanel thread for this Gabrielle bag, no one has really commented on the weight of the chains.  When you put a handbag with a chain on a table etc, you have the clinking of a chain, so with multiple chains, is it very noisy?  I would not wear the chains as preferred--one crossbody and one on shoulder.  Would two on the shoulder be too heavy?  And unfortunately I do not have broad shoulders.   Yes, definitely a concern.



Didn't think about the clanking sound but definitely a possible issue! Have been tempted a few times by a 2.55 Caviar, but as I shlep around so much stuff each day it would have had to be a Jumbo, and they do live up to their name and will be noticed. The Boy bags I've seen are lovely, but they also have this chain rattling going on and chains ad to the weight, problems, problems  If weight of bags is a concern I can recommend BVs, the leathers are butter soft but still durable and the unstructured ones are feattherlike to wear. Good look furter exploring


----------



## barbee

eliwon said:


> Didn't think about the clanking sound but definitely a possible issue! Have been tempted a few times by a 2.55 Caviar, but as I shlep around so much stuff each day it would have had to be a Jumbo, and they do live up to their name and will be noticed. The Boy bags I've seen are lovely, but they also have this chain rattling going on and chains ad to the weight, problems, problems  If weight of bags is a concern I can recommend BVs, the leathers are butter soft but still durable and the unstructured ones are feattherlike to wear. Good look furter exploring


Yes! I have been considering BVs, so I will see in person next Sunday.  Told my husband, we arrive, 6:00am, go to the boat, eat breakfast, then head out to Galleries Lafayette, to scout out everything. After our week long river cruise, I will have a day to shop in Paris.  DH suddenly realized, if I find what I want quickly, then we have more time to sightsee.  I reassured him I only need one day of shopping, aside from that first day.
My new "love" as of today(can you tell I am fickle?) is the Diorama.  I remember seeing Sparkletastic's on another thread, so wandered over to the Dior site.  The Diorama is wowing me now; even showed pic to DH and he liked.  A lot. Red is my color of choice, as I don't have a red bag. We shall see!  Prices are still much lower than Chanel Boy bags, which yes, I would love, but don't need/want to spend that much.
I am trying to emphasize to DH I no doubt won't  be back to Paris after this trip, so...credit card beware!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Exactly my concern.  It's odd that on the Chanel thread for this Gabrielle bag, no one has really commented on *the weight of the chains*.  When you put a handbag with a chain on a table etc, you have *the clinking of a chain*, so with multiple chains, is it very noisy?  I would not wear the chains as preferred--one crossbody and one on shoulder.  Would two on the shoulder be too heavy?  And unfortunately I do not have broad shoulders.   Yes, definitely a concern.


Good points. Plus I'd always worry about those chains catching on sweaters. Then again I often wear sweaters layered on top because I'm always freezing... this might not be a concern for you!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Yes! I have been considering BVs, so I will see in person next Sunday.  Told my husband, we arrive, 6:00am, go to the boat, eat breakfast, then head out to Galleries Lafayette, to scout out everything. After our week long river cruise, I will have a day to shop in Paris.  DH suddenly realized, if I find what I want quickly, then we have more time to sightsee.  I reassured him I only need one day of shopping, aside from that first day.
> My new "love" as of today(can you tell I am fickle?) is the Diorama.  I remember seeing Sparkletastic's on another thread, so wandered over to the Dior site.  The Diorama is wowing me now; even showed pic to DH and he liked.  A lot. Red is my color of choice, as I don't have a red bag. We shall see!  Prices are still much lower than Chanel Boy bags, which yes, I would love, but don't need/want to spend that much.
> I am trying to emphasize to DH I no doubt won't  be back to Paris after this trip, so...credit card beware!


Ooh, you're getting so close now, Barbee!  I'm excited for you!  I hope your entire trip is wonderful and memorable.  Not sure if you've shopped in Galleries Lafayette before, but the Haussmann dome is magificent.  Can't wait to hear about your trip and see what bag you end up purchasing!


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> Yes! I have been considering BVs, so I will see in person next Sunday.  Told my husband, we arrive, 6:00am, go to the boat, eat breakfast, then head out to Galleries Lafayette, to scout out everything. After our week long river cruise, I will have a day to shop in Paris.  DH suddenly realized, if I find what I want quickly, then we have more time to sightsee.  I reassured him I only need one day of shopping, aside from that first day.
> My new "love" as of today(can you tell I am fickle?) is the Diorama.  I remember seeing Sparkletastic's on another thread, so wandered over to the Dior site.  The Diorama is wowing me now; even showed pic to DH and he liked.  A lot. Red is my color of choice, as I don't have a red bag. We shall see!  Prices are still much lower than Chanel Boy bags, which yes, I would love, but don't need/want to spend that much.
> I am trying to emphasize to DH I no doubt won't  be back to Paris after this trip, so...credit card beware!



Had to check out the Diorama, new to me. Lovely firm and structured  bag, but more formal than an everyday bag for me. Could be heavy, depending on size? I assume you have decided about use and size, roughly? Looking forward to seeing your bag of choice - however, do spend most of your time exploring the history, architecture, art and food of this spectacular city - it is always beautiful and mindblowing. I always love to go there, admiring it, but reserve my eternal love for London, Amsterdam and Edinburgh - love is such a fickle thing


----------



## skyqueen

Anyone looking for a great espadrille that looks terrific with any LV Azur bag...MK espadrilles.
Also found these cute sandals at Macy's...Altruzarra knock-offs. About $500 cheaper!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3766006
> View attachment 3766009
> View attachment 3766011
> 
> Anyone looking for a great espadrille that looks terrific with any LV Azur bag...MK espadrilles.
> Also found these cute sandals at Macy's...Altruzarra knock-offs. About $500 cheaper!


That is the prettiest shade of blue! And those sandals are vavavoom!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3766006
> View attachment 3766009
> View attachment 3766011
> 
> Anyone looking for a great espadrille that looks terrific with any LV Azur bag...MK espadrilles.
> Also found these cute sandals at Macy's...Altruzarra knock-offs. About $500 cheaper!


Love both pairs of shoes, skyqueen. Those sandals are darling! Super sexy!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3766006
> View attachment 3766009
> View attachment 3766011
> 
> Anyone looking for a great espadrille that looks terrific with any LV Azur bag...MK espadrilles.
> Also found these cute sandals at Macy's...Altruzarra knock-offs. About $500 cheaper!


Love the sandals and the espadrilles, too!  That color blue is gorgeous!


----------



## can_do_mom

My Stuart Weitzman elevated OTK boots from Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale arrived today.  I dropped a half size, normally wear a 7.5 but these fit in a 7.  I actually have a 7.5 coming as well but am pretty sure I'll keep the 7.  I know they look kind of silly with my workout shorts, lol!  Now I need to perfect putting them on and taking them off.  I almost fell over hopping around trying to do it.  Guess I should sit down, huh?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3766583
> 
> My Stuart Weitzman elevated OTK boots from Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale arrived today.  I dropped a half size, normally wear a 7.5 but these fit in a 7.  I actually have a 7.5 coming as well but am pretty sure I'll keep the 7.  I know they look kind of silly with my workout shorts, lol!  Now I need to perfect putting them on and taking them off.  I almost fell over hopping around trying to do it.  Guess I should sit down, huh?


They look great! How are you planning to style them?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> They look great! How are you planning to style them?


Well, Elaine, I was thinking we could have a party (I'll host) and you all could help me with that.   
Or, if push comes to shove, skinny jeans or leggings or a shorter dress with black tights... I can't wait to see dh's face the first time I wear them, lol!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Well, Elaine, I was thinking we could have a party (I'll host) and you all could help me with that.
> Or, if push comes to shove, skinny jeans or leggings or a shorter dress with black tights... I can't wait to see dh's face the first time I wear them, lol!


You mean he hasn't seen them yet? He's gonna drooooooool!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3766583
> 
> My Stuart Weitzman elevated OTK boots from Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale arrived today.  I dropped a half size, normally wear a 7.5 but these fit in a 7.  I actually have a 7.5 coming as well but am pretty sure I'll keep the 7.  I know they look kind of silly with my workout shorts, lol!  Now I need to perfect putting them on and taking them off.  I almost fell over hopping around trying to do it.  Guess I should sit down, huh?


I have the SW 50/50 boots. THE BEST, MOST COMFORTABLE BOOTS! I only wear mine with leggings but a maxi skirt would look great, too. I have a long DVF riding jacket, fitted, gorgeous fabric that I wear with the leggings/boots. All black.
My dominatrix look!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I have the SW 50/50 boots. THE BEST, MOST COMFORTABLE BOOTS! I only wear mine with leggings but a maxi skirt would look great, too. I have a long DVF riding jacket, fitted, gorgeous fabric that I wear with the leggings/boots. All black.
> My dominatrix look!


We need a pic, don't be shy!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> You mean he hasn't seen them yet? He's gonna drooooooool!


He will love them, but I probably won't wear them until the fall. I live in sandals in the summer because our season is so short!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3766583
> 
> My Stuart Weitzman elevated OTK boots from Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale arrived today.  I dropped a half size, normally wear a 7.5 but these fit in a 7.  I actually have a 7.5 coming as well but am pretty sure I'll keep the 7.  I know they look kind of silly with my workout shorts, lol!  Now I need to perfect putting them on and taking them off.  I almost fell over hopping around trying to do it.  Guess I should sit down, huh?


Gorgeous CDM! you need to sit down  looking forward to more modeling pics 



skyqueen said:


> I have the SW 50/50 boots. THE BEST, MOST COMFORTABLE BOOTS! I only wear mine with leggings but a maxi skirt would look great, too. I have a long DVF riding jacket, fitted, gorgeous fabric that I wear with the leggings/boots. All black.
> My dominatrix look!


Pics please......


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3766006
> View attachment 3766009
> View attachment 3766011
> 
> Anyone looking for a great espadrille that looks terrific with any LV Azur bag...MK espadrilles.
> Also found these cute sandals at Macy's...Altruzarra knock-offs. About $500 cheaper!



The espadrilles looks perfect to the Azur - love the sandals too!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have the SW 50/50 boots. THE BEST, MOST COMFORTABLE BOOTS! I only wear mine with leggings but a maxi skirt would look great, too. I have a long DVF riding jacket, fitted, gorgeous fabric that I wear with the leggings/boots. All black.
> *My dominatrix look!*





can_do_mom said:


> We need a pic, *don't be shy!*


Yes! I vote for a picture too! The entire outfit... and holding your riding crop!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Yes! I vote for a picture too! The entire outfit... and holding your riding crop!


(we're going to have to change the title of this thread.........)


----------



## can_do_mom

Oreo!!! I've missed you! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> The espadrilles looks perfect to the Azur - love the sandals too!


Great shoes!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone tried these gloves or know anyone who has?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ilumina...oves/4346825?origin=category-personalizedsort

I was looking through the Nordstrom sale and I am some disappointed in it. It seems to me the better items are not on sale any more. Perhaps I just don't have the patience to look thoroughly enough.


----------



## Izzy48

eliwon said:


> Didn't think about the clanking sound but definitely a possible issue! Have been tempted a few times by a 2.55 Caviar, but as I shlep around so much stuff each day it would have had to be a Jumbo, and they do live up to their name and will be noticed. The Boy bags I've seen are lovely, but they also have this chain rattling going on and chains ad to the weight, problems, problems  If weight of bags is a concern I can recommend BVs, the leathers are butter soft but still durable and the unstructured ones are feattherlike to wear. Good look furter exploring



I agree with your recommendation on BV bags. I have a large leather lined hobo and it is easy for me to carry. A bit pricey but worth it. Mulberry has a new tote designed by Johnny Coca (formerly Celine) which weighs no more than 1 1/2 pounds and it is leather lined and super functional. The price point is excellent. The inside pocket has a leather purse which is thin and can be removed if you would want to lighten the bag's weight. It substitutes for a zip pocket. This particular bag in midnight blue with the Union Jack and lined with red leather.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone tried these gloves or know anyone who has?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ilumina...oves/4346825?origin=category-personalizedsort
> 
> I was looking through the Nordstrom sale and I am some disappointed in it. It seems to me the better items are not on sale any more. Perhaps I just don't have the patience to look thoroughly enough.


Although I don't know anything about these gloves, I do think it's a small price to possibly show some improvement to aging hands.  Try them and let us know!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Although I don't know anything about these gloves, I do think it's a small price to possibly show some improvement to aging hands.  Try them and let us know!


I didn't order them but I think I will because my hands could use some help!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I agree with your recommendation on BV bags. I have a large leather lined hobo and it is easy for me to carry. A bit pricey but worth it. Mulberry has a new tote designed by Johnny Coca (formerly Celine) which weighs no more than 1 1/2 pounds and it is leather lined and super functional. The price point is excellent. The inside pocket has a leather purse which is thin and can be removed if you would want to lighten the bag's weight. It substitutes for a zip pocket. This particular bag in midnight blue with the Union Jack and lined with red leather.


So is this bag new, Izzy?  It is very handsome!  A great tote is an asset to our handbag wardrobe.  I decided to weigh my Lanvin tote, and it's 1 oz shy of 2 lbs.  The zipped pouch, which came with it, and the organizer add another 7 oz.  I would have thought it was much lighter.  Of course, that's before all the essentials go in.  No wonder these bags weigh us down.  Yours is excellent on weight.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oreo!!! I've missed you! Hope all is well with you.


Hey there Can_Do.....I've been lurking.  Trying to stay under the radar.  Everything here is status quo, thank you for asking,   I just needed some "quiet time".


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone tried these gloves or know anyone who has?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ilumina...oves/4346825?origin=category-personalizedsort
> 
> I was looking through the Nordstrom sale and I am some disappointed in it. It seems to me the better items are not on sale any more. Perhaps I just don't have the patience to look thoroughly enough.


Do they make these gloves in a bodysuit and/or facial model?


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> So is this bag new, Izzy?  It is very handsome!  A great tote is an asset to our handbag wardrobe.  I decided to weigh my Lanvin tote, and it's 1 oz shy of 2 lbs.  The zipped pouch, which came with it, and the organizer add another 7 oz.  I would have thought it was much lighter.  Of course, that's before all the essentials go in.  No wonder these bags weigh us down.  Yours is excellent on weight.



Yes, it is a new tote and the first ones came out perhaps 2 or 3 months ago. My SA called me and sent the ocean green color to me on approval. I was shocked at the weight so it solves a lot of problems for me. My smaller bags just don't work when I need to carry more items. I am a sucker for navy and Mulberry's midnight is a beautiful navy so now I have two big bags again and they are keepers. I sold 3 fairly new bags when I bought these and I am getting ready to sell more. I attached a picture of the ocean green one and it may have the inside purse in the picture. It snaps out but is a great compartment inside the bag. It is the least expensive bag I have and I have had more compliments on it than any others I have.


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Do they make these gloves in a bodysuit and/or facial model?



IF only!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> I agree with your recommendation on BV bags. I have a large leather lined hobo and it is easy for me to carry. A bit pricey but worth it. Mulberry has a new tote designed by Johnny Coca (formerly Celine) which weighs no more than 1 1/2 pounds and it is leather lined and super functional. The price point is excellent. The inside pocket has a leather purse which is thin and can be removed if you would want to lighten the bag's weight. It substitutes for a zip pocket. This particular bag in midnight blue with the Union Jack and lined with red leather.


Beautiful! ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Yes! I vote for a picture too! The entire outfit... and holding your riding crop!


I wasn't going to mention the riding crop, Elaine...or the spurs


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone tried these gloves or know anyone who has?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ilumina...oves/4346825?origin=category-personalizedsort
> 
> I was looking through the Nordstrom sale and I am some disappointed in it. It seems to me the better items are not on sale any more. Perhaps I just don't have the patience to look thoroughly enough.





barbee said:


> Although I don't know anything about these gloves, I do think it's a small price to possibly show some improvement to aging hands.  Try them and let us know!





Izzy48 said:


> I didn't order them but I think I will because my hands could use some help!


Worth a try, Izzy


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I agree with your recommendation on BV bags. I have a large leather lined hobo and it is easy for me to carry. A bit pricey but worth it. Mulberry has a new tote designed by Johnny Coca (formerly Celine) which weighs no more than 1 1/2 pounds and it is leather lined and super functional. The price point is excellent. The inside pocket has a leather purse which is thin and can be removed if you would want to lighten the bag's weight. It substitutes for a zip pocket. This particular bag in midnight blue with the Union Jack and lined with red leather.


Love this with the Union Jack placard!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it is a new tote and the first ones came out perhaps 2 or 3 months ago. My SA called me and sent the ocean green color to me on approval. I was shocked at the weight so it solves a lot of problems for me. My smaller bags just don't work when I need to carry more items. I am a sucker for navy and Mulberry's midnight is a beautiful navy so now I have two big bags again and they are keepers. I sold 3 fairly new bags when I bought these and I am getting ready to sell more. I attached a picture of the ocean green one and it may have the inside purse in the picture. It snaps out but is a great compartment inside the bag. It is the least expensive bag I have and I have had more compliments on it than any others I have.


Gorgeous...you've been holding out on me, dear


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hey there Can_Do.....I've been lurking.  Trying to stay under the radar.  Everything here is status quo, thank you for asking,   I just needed some "quiet time".


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I agree with your recommendation on BV bags. I have a large leather lined hobo and it is easy for me to carry. A bit pricey but worth it. Mulberry has a new tote designed by Johnny Coca (formerly Celine) which weighs no more than 1 1/2 pounds and it is leather lined and super functional. The price point is excellent. The inside pocket has a leather purse which is thin and can be removed if you would want to lighten the bag's weight. It substitutes for a zip pocket. This particular bag in midnight blue with the Union Jack and lined with red leather.


Love this!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cilifene said:


> LOOK!! NO sneaks  ...wearing my beloved Jimmy Choo Marlin - I love them so much....
> 
> View attachment 3763176


wowza!! u look fantastic! so chic!!


----------



## Cilifene

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> wowza!! u look fantastic! so chic!!


Welcome MMIL   Thank you very much!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

I'm joining this fabulous thread with my old Isabella Fiore bag and sparkly shorts
To chunky to wear shorts but that's the beauty of being over 50. ...don't care what anyone thinks


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cilifene said:


> Welcome MMIL   Thank you very much!


thank u so much!! love the MMIL!! that will now be my signature!!


----------



## Cilifene

Ladies...... .. I did it again!  
The first time I got the Proenza Schouler PS1 was in 2008  I've so many since, medium and pouch and chain wallet.
You know I just got the mini and I'm so pleased with it. Soooooooo, I just bought a medium PS1 AGAIN! ... ... I LOVE IT...... 

When I looked at the old pics from 2008 when I first bot PS1 medium it surprised me that my was THAT brown only 9 years ago ...

Here we are -- now and then ..


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous...you've been holding out on me, dear


----------



## Cilifene

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> I'm joining this fabulous thread with my old Isabella Fiore bag and sparkly shorts
> To chunky to wear shorts but that's the beauty of being over 50. ...don't care what anyone thinks



Love the colorful bag a great summer bag!   You are SO right! we don't care what anyone thinks!


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> No, didn't you get the picture?





Cilifene said:


> Ladies...... .. I did it again!
> The first time I got the Proenza Schouler PS1 was in 2008  I've so many since, medium and pouch and chain wallet.
> You know I just got the mini and I'm so pleased with it. Soooooooo, I just bought a medium PS1 AGAIN! ... ... I LOVE IT......
> 
> When I looked at the old pics from 2008 when I first bot PS1 medium it surprised me that my was THAT brown only 9 years ago ...
> 
> Here we are -- now and then ..
> 
> View attachment 3768351
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768354
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768362





Cilifene said:


> Ladies...... .. I did it again!
> The first time I got the Proenza Schouler PS1 was in 2008  I've so many since, medium and pouch and chain wallet.
> You know I just got the mini and I'm so pleased with it. Soooooooo, I just bought a medium PS1 AGAIN! ... ... I LOVE IT......
> 
> When I looked at the old pics from 2008 when I first bot PS1 medium it surprised me that my was THAT brown only 9 years ago ...
> 
> Here we are -- now and then ..
> 
> View attachment 3768351
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768354
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768362


You look great in both years, only the hair color has changed a bit and that is no big deal.  I didn't realize how good the PS1 looks in black but it is very attractive! Happy I bought mine.


----------



## Cilifene

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> thank u so much!! love the MMIL!! *that will now be my signature!!*


----------



## Izzy48

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> I'm joining this fabulous thread with my old Isabella Fiore bag and sparkly shorts
> To chunky to wear shorts but that's the beauty of being over 50. ...don't care what anyone thinks


Absolutely love your bag!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous...you've been holding out on me, dear


No, I sent some information to  you!!! Wonder what happened?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cilifene said:


> Ladies...... .. I did it again!
> The first time I got the Proenza Schouler PS1 was in 2008  I've so many since, medium and pouch and chain wallet.
> You know I just got the mini and I'm so pleased with it. Soooooooo, I just bought a medium PS1 AGAIN! ... ... I LOVE IT......
> 
> When I looked at the old pics from 2008 when I first bot PS1 medium it surprised me that my was THAT brown only 9 years ago ...
> 
> Here we are -- now and then ..
> 
> View attachment 3768351
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768354
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768362


my goodness u really are one stylish lady!!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You look great in both years, only the hair color has changed a bit and that is no big deal.  I didn't realize how good the PS1 looks in black but it is very attractive! Happy I bought mine.


Thanks Izzy dear!  I sure do feel a larger change since then  
Your PS1 is SO beautiful


----------



## Cilifene

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> my goodness u really are one stylish lady!!


Aww, thank you very much ...I can't wear heels at all -- I wear a lot of sneakers and flat boots...


----------



## barbee

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> I'm joining this fabulous thread with my old Isabella Fiore bag and sparkly shorts
> To chunky to wear shorts but that's the beauty of being over 50. ...don't care what anyone thinks


Welcome, and love the bag!  Isabella Fiore was my" lead in" to my bag addiction.  When they first came out, I would buy one in spring, and fal.,  The prior season would be given to my daughter, who was in high school at the time.  The "best" bag was a white hobo, with some  braiding.  I remember walking at Lenox Plaza in Atlanta, and people stopping me to compliment my bag. Then,  of course it became my daughter's, the summer she was interning(college, not med school , haha) and finally went to the consignment shop when she actually moved away from home.  Great memories, and a wonderful bag.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Ladies...... .. I did it again!
> The first time I got the Proenza Schouler PS1 was in 2008  I've so many since, medium and pouch and chain wallet.
> You know I just got the mini and I'm so pleased with it. Soooooooo, I just bought a medium PS1 AGAIN! ... ... I LOVE IT......
> 
> When I looked at the old pics from 2008 when I first bot PS1 medium it surprised me that my was THAT brown only 9 years ago ...
> 
> Here we are -- now and then ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768351
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768354
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768362


So, are you over your quota on bags now!!!!???? I know, Izzy "made" you do it.  Now, I am really feeling the need to dye my PS1(with fringe) black.  Just very scared, as I have read all the steps involved.  Can't have a shoe shop do it, so maybe professionally?  Or do I really need another black bag....


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> So, are you over your quota on bags now!!!!???? I know, Izzy "made" you do it.  Now, I am really feeling the need to dye my PS1(with fringe) black.  Just very scared, as I have read all the steps involved.  Can't have a shoe shop do it, so maybe professionally?  Or do I really need another black bag....


Yeah you're right barbee dear, Izzy kind of made me do it   I'm okay with the amount of bags - I sold my speedy mono B  
Now I have 5 blacks and 1 brown. 
Capucines PM 
Speedy Damier 25
Michael Kors large Mercer 
Chanel Reissue 226
PS1 mini 
PS1 medium

I you don't use the white PS1 I think you should get it dyed - take the chance ✌️


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

barbee said:


> Welcome, and love the bag!  Isabella Fiore was my" lead in" to my bag addiction.  When they first came out, I would buy one in spring, and fal.,  The prior season would be given to my daughter, who was in high school at the time.  The "best" bag was a white hobo, with some  braiding.  I remember walking at Lenox Plaza in Atlanta, and people stopping me to compliment my bag. Then,  of course it became my daughter's, the summer she was interning(college, not med school , haha) and finally went to the consignment shop when she actually moved away from home.  Great memories, and a wonderful bag.


thank u so much for the welcome!!  it was my first "designer" bag also....got it at B2 shoes and to this day when i use it people stop me to comment!! i should of taken it to the movie Wonder Women!! it would of fit right in


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I agree with your recommendation on BV bags. I have a large leather lined hobo and it is easy for me to carry. A bit pricey but worth it. Mulberry has a new tote designed by Johnny Coca (formerly Celine) which weighs no more than 1 1/2 pounds and it is leather lined and super functional. The price point is excellent. The inside pocket has a leather purse which is thin and can be removed if you would want to lighten the bag's weight. It substitutes for a zip pocket. This particular bag in midnight blue with the Union Jack and lined with red leather.


Pretty tote, Izzy! The Union Jack is so cute. Is it new?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it is a new tote and the first ones came out perhaps 2 or 3 months ago. My SA called me and sent the ocean green color to me on approval. I was shocked at the weight so it solves a lot of problems for me. My smaller bags just don't work when I need to carry more items. I am a sucker for navy and Mulberry's midnight is a beautiful navy so now I have two big bags again and they are keepers. I sold 3 fairly new bags when I bought these and I am getting ready to sell more. I attached a picture of the ocean green one and it may have the inside purse in the picture. It snaps out but is a great compartment inside the bag. It is the least expensive bag I have and I have had more compliments on it than any others I have.


The ocean green is a FABULOUS color! It will go with pretty much everything! Simply lovely!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I wasn't going to mention the riding crop, Elaine...or the spurs


----------



## oreo713

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> I'm joining this fabulous thread with my old Isabella Fiore bag and sparkly shorts
> To chunky to wear shorts but that's the beauty of being over 50. ...don't care what anyone thinks


Welcome MMIL....what a great attitude!  I usually don't care either, it's just that I don't want to embarrass my grandchildren  and, I don't want to "blind" the neighbors...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Ladies...... .. I did it again!
> The first time I got the Proenza Schouler PS1 was in 2008  I've so many since, medium and pouch and chain wallet.
> You know I just got the mini and I'm so pleased with it. Soooooooo, I just bought a medium PS1 AGAIN! ... ... I LOVE IT......
> 
> When I looked at the old pics from 2008 when I first bot PS1 medium it surprised me that my was THAT brown only 9 years ago ...
> 
> Here we are -- now and then ..


Both of the PS1's are exquisite, Cilifene! No question about that. 
I do have two questions though....how is it that you look YOUNGER now than you did 9 years ago??????  Was I absent when they handed out the youth pills???


----------



## oreo713

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> I'm joining this fabulous thread with my old Isabella Fiore bag and sparkly shorts
> To chunky to wear shorts but that's the beauty of being over 50. ...don't care what anyone thinks


Is that Wonder Woman?   I LOVE WONDER WOMAN!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I wasn't going to mention the riding crop, Elaine...or the spurs


How about the black leather corset?


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Yes, it is a new tote and the first ones came out perhaps 2 or 3 months ago. My SA called me and sent the ocean green color to me on approval. I was shocked at the weight so it solves a lot of problems for me. My smaller bags just don't work when I need to carry more items. I am a sucker for navy and Mulberry's midnight is a beautiful navy so now I have two big bags again and they are keepers. I sold 3 fairly new bags when I bought these and I am getting ready to sell more. I attached a picture of the ocean green one and it may have the inside purse in the picture. It snaps out but is a great compartment inside the bag. It is the least expensive bag I have and I have had more compliments on it than any others I have.


Stunning, absolutely stunning.  Wear all your bags in the best of health.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

oreo713 said:


> Is that Wonder Woman?   I LOVE WONDER WOMAN!!


yes it is!!  its harder to see cause i have a fur bag charm on


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

oreo713 said:


> Welcome MMIL....what a great attitude!  I usually don't care either, it's just that I don't want to embarrass my grandchildren  and, I don't want to "blind" the neighbors...


LOL!!! i dont have any children but im sure they would be like "what r u wearing???" but i know some of the other nurses i work with think im crazy!!! but i ROCK anything i want as long as my "parts" are not showing im happy!!!! lol!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Both of the PS1's are exquisite, Cilifene! No question about that.
> I do have two questions though....how is it that you look YOUNGER now than you did 9 years ago??????  Was I absent when they handed out the youth pills???



LOL, you are too kind Oreo!  I believe the Balmain blazer and the Jimmy Choo boots has some influence there ....... 
Thanks!


----------



## Cilifene

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> LOL!!! i dont have any children but im sure they would be like "what r u wearing???" but i know some of the other nurses i work with think im crazy!!! but i ROCK anything i want as long as my "parts" are not showing im happy!!!! lol!!



I don't have children either  and I work with healt care and nursing


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> LOL, you are too kind Oreo!  I believe the Balmain blazer and the Jimmy Choo boots has some influence there .......
> Thanks!


Even your hair looks fantastic!   Whatever you're doing....you're doing a great job of it!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> I'm joining this fabulous thread with my old Isabella Fiore bag and sparkly shorts
> To chunky to wear shorts but that's the beauty of being over 50. ...don't care what anyone thinks


Welcome Maggie...a girl after my own heart. Screw 'em!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ladies...... .. I did it again!
> The first time I got the Proenza Schouler PS1 was in 2008  I've so many since, medium and pouch and chain wallet.
> You know I just got the mini and I'm so pleased with it. Soooooooo, I just bought a medium PS1 AGAIN! ... ... I LOVE IT......
> 
> When I looked at the old pics from 2008 when I first bot PS1 medium it surprised me that my was THAT brown only 9 years ago ...
> 
> Here we are -- now and then ..
> 
> View attachment 3768351
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768354
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768362


Damn girl...looking mighty fine!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> How about the black leather corset?


Under the long DVF jacket, my dear


----------



## Izzy48

@ skyqueen, It's weird but my comments didn't take the first time. Wonder if is my computer?  I did send you some information!


Isn't it rather strange how scents bring back memories of people, places and things? Recently I was standing by someone who was wearing Chanel 19 and just being around the perfume made me miss my mother. Plus it is the most wonderful perfume fragrance I have ever worn. I had Eau de Perfume 5 but I missed the true perfume fragrance. So here it is and the 19 is so fabulous but the 5 is wonderful as well. The  irony of having perfume is I can no longer wear it due to allergies but I am going to try just a tiny amount.

I also have been cleaning out my bathroom so you can see the little clear cabinets I am using for the jewelry I am wearing this week along with my Chanel and a few other things.


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Stunning, absolutely stunning.  Wear all your bags in the best of health.


Oreo, thank you so much but I am in a guilty period of my life knowing I have wasted so much on so little!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> I don't have children either  and I work with healt care and nursing


Cilifene, what a fabulous picture because you look so beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> You look great in both years, only the hair color has changed a bit and that is no big deal.  I didn't realize how good the PS1 looks in black but it is very attractive! Happy I bought mine.





MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> thank u so much!! love the MMIL!! that will now be my signature!!



Welcome, and your bag is awesome. I made one comment earlier and I can't find it so if you see this one and  another one just consider the source.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Yeah you're right barbee dear, Izzy kind of made me do it   I'm okay with the amount of bags - I sold my speedy mono B
> Now I have 5 blacks and 1 brown.
> Capucines PMhe
> Speedy Damier 25
> Michael Kors large Mercer
> Chanel Reissue 226
> PS1 mini
> PS1 medium
> 
> I you don't use the white PS1 I think you should get it dyed - take the chance ✌️


I agree barbee!

Aren't you happy you did it? I love the size of mine and the color is beautiful.  I had already said how much I love the black with the fringe, it's awesome. Since the bags are so inexpensive I ordered another one in English Saddle color and it arrived today. Just beautiful. . The only comment I have which is even close to negative is the lining isn't color coordinated but in reality for what I paid that is no big deal. The also have a beautiful grey suede in another style for just over $600 which is an amazing price.

I sold a beautiful small Mulberry oak Bayswater I had carried twice. My cousin is thrilled and it paid for the bag but wow I lost money since it is less than a year old.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Under the long DVF jacket, my dear


sounds divine!  (btw wouldn't that make a fabulous Halloween costume??)


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> @ skyqueen, It's weird but my comments didn't take the first time. Wonder if is my computer?  I did send you some information!
> 
> 
> Isn't it rather strange how scents bring back memories of people, places and things? Recently I was standing by someone who was wearing Chanel 19 and just being around the perfume made me miss my mother. Plus it is the most wonderful perfume fragrance I have ever worn. I had Eau de Perfume 5 but I missed the true perfume fragrance. So here it is and the 19 is so fabulous but the 5 is wonderful as well. The  irony of having perfume is I can no longer wear it due to allergies but I am going to try just a tiny amount.
> 
> I also have been cleaning out my bathroom so you can see the little clear cabinets I am using for the jewelry I am wearing this week along with my Chanel and a few other things.


Know what you mean about perfume memories, Izzy. For years & years, the only perfume I owned was Chanel 5, so when I smell it I remember my college years, 20s, and early 30s! (And that's going back a loooooong time!)


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Oreo, thank you so much but I am in a guilty period of my life knowing I have wasted so much on so little!


As my husband tries to tell me, "You can't take it with you".  (Personally I feel as you do. I really have to sell some things before I can even consider making another purchase).


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Even your hair looks fantastic!   Whatever you're doing....you're doing a great job of it!!!!


Thanks!  One never knows how the natural curls decides to act - it's NOT always a good hair day 



skyqueen said:


> Damn girl...looking mighty fine!


Thanks SQ


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I agree barbee!
> 
> Aren't you happy you did it? I love the size of mine and the color is beautiful.  I had already said how much I love the black with the fringe, it's awesome. Since the bags are so inexpensive I ordered another one in English Saddle color and it arrived today. Just beautiful. . The only comment I have which is even close to negative is the lining isn't color coordinated but in reality for what I paid that is no big deal. The also have a beautiful grey suede in another style for just over $600 which is an amazing price.
> 
> I sold a beautiful small Mulberry oak Bayswater I had carried twice. My cousin is thrilled and it paid for the bag but wow I lost money since it is less than a year old.



For me the PS bags are expensive  but i did get 10% on the new black one though  cause I bought it in a store where I've bought A LOT the last 10 years and therefore always gets 10%.
Do post pics of your English Saddle Izzy....


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Hey there Can_Do.....I've been lurking.  Trying to stay under the radar.  Everything here is status quo, thank you for asking,   I just needed some "quiet time".


Come back when you're ready. I miss you!


----------



## can_do_mom

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> I'm joining this fabulous thread with my old Isabella Fiore bag and sparkly shorts
> To chunky to wear shorts but that's the beauty of being over 50. ...don't care what anyone thinks


Welcome MMIL! We're glad you're here!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

can_do_mom said:


> Welcome MMIL! We're glad you're here!


thank u so much!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Louis Vuitton update, for anyone that's interested.  Two weeks have gone by since dd's second interview.  I have spoken with her interviewer since then but had strict instructions from dd NOT to discuss her potential hiring.  She basically wants me to stay out of it.  She was told that if she made the cut, she would have the next interview with a bigwig out of Chicago.  She was just about to follow up when she received a text asking her to come back in for interview #3.  I think I told you that my friend mentioned he really liked Leah for the position but that others interviewing for the position had more experience.  So this tells me that they are having a hard time deciding on the candidates.  We went shopping last night for an interview dress.  Sounds like an easy purchase, right?  She's petite and we struggled but eventually found a sleeveless black sheath that fits her perfectly.  Her interview is tomorrow at 2pm!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Louis Vuitton update, for anyone that's interested.  Two weeks have gone by since dd's second interview.  I have spoken with her interviewer since then but had strict instructions from dd NOT to discuss her potential hiring.  She basically wants me to stay out of it.  She was told that if she made the cut, she would have the next interview with a bigwig out of Chicago.  She was just about to follow up when she received a text asking her to come back in for interview #3.  I think I told you that my friend mentioned he really liked Leah for the position but that others interviewing for the position had more experience.  So this tells me that they are having a hard time deciding on the candidates.  We went shopping last night for an interview dress.  Sounds like an easy purchase, right?  She's petite and we struggled but eventually found a sleeveless black sheath that fits her perfectly.  Her interview is tomorrow at 2pm!



Fingers crossed


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

can_do_mom said:


> Louis Vuitton update, for anyone that's interested.  Two weeks have gone by since dd's second interview.  I have spoken with her interviewer since then but had strict instructions from dd NOT to discuss her potential hiring.  She basically wants me to stay out of it.  She was told that if she made the cut, she would have the next interview with a bigwig out of Chicago.  She was just about to follow up when she received a text asking her to come back in for interview #3.  I think I told you that my friend mentioned he really liked Leah for the position but that others interviewing for the position had more experience.  So this tells me that they are having a hard time deciding on the candidates.  We went shopping last night for an interview dress.  Sounds like an easy purchase, right?  She's petite and we struggled but eventually found a sleeveless black sheath that fits her perfectly.  Her interview is tomorrow at 2pm!


i am sending her my good luck vibes!!! im sure she will get it having impressed them enough for a third interview


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Louis Vuitton update, for anyone that's interested.  Two weeks have gone by since dd's second interview.  I have spoken with her interviewer since then but had strict instructions from dd NOT to discuss her potential hiring.  She basically wants me to stay out of it.  She was told that if she made the cut, she would have the next interview with a bigwig out of Chicago.  She was just about to follow up when she received a text asking her to come back in for interview #3.  I think I told you that my friend mentioned he really liked Leah for the position but that others interviewing for the position had more experience.  So this tells me that they are having a hard time deciding on the candidates.  We went shopping last night for an interview dress.  Sounds like an easy purchase, right?  She's petite and we struggled but eventually found a sleeveless black sheath that fits her perfectly.  Her interview is tomorrow at 2pm!


The dress sounds simply perfect for LV... and also for lots of other things in her life. Sending good thoughts her way!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Louis Vuitton update, for anyone that's interested.  Two weeks have gone by since dd's second interview.  I have spoken with her interviewer since then but had strict instructions from dd NOT to discuss her potential hiring.  She basically wants me to stay out of it.  She was told that if she made the cut, she would have the next interview with a bigwig out of Chicago.  She was just about to follow up when she received a text asking her to come back in for interview #3.  I think I told you that my friend mentioned he really liked Leah for the position but that others interviewing for the position had more experience.  So this tells me that they are having a hard time deciding on the candidates.  We went shopping last night for an interview dress.  Sounds like an easy purchase, right?  She's petite and we struggled but eventually found a sleeveless black sheath that fits her perfectly.  Her interview is tomorrow at 2pm!


Lots of good wishes for your dd on her interview.  The interview dress sounds perfect, If her personality is anything like yours, Can_Do,, she will be a shoe-in!  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed anyway, it can't hurt!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> sounds divine!  (btw wouldn't that make a fabulous Halloween costume??)


Yes...but I'll have to wear the bloody devil horns


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Yes...but I'll have to wear the bloody devil horns


Alrighty then!!!!!!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Thanks everyone! I may run into the cities with her tomorrow. We were supposed to go to Ikea yesterday when we went to look for an interview dress but it took so long that we never made it! She needs things for her college apartment. If she'll let me, I'll snap a pic of what she's wearing and share it.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks everyone! I may run into the cities with her tomorrow. We were supposed to go to Ikea yesterday when we went to look for an interview dress but it took so long that we never made it! She needs things for her college apartment. If she'll let me, I'll snap a pic of what she's wearing and share it.


Would love to see!


----------



## can_do_mom

Here's my little business woman off to interview #3! I drove her here with the idea that I would go and make NAS returns during her interview but traffic is so bad we decided we'd stop on the way back home as we drive right past Nordies. Anyway, she came in before me and I promised I would not set foot in LV. Well, as I walked in the mall 10 minutes later, I look up as I'm walking up the stairs and there's my friend, sitting with Leah, interview about to begin. Ack! I didn't even acknowledge his smile and just kept walking. I feel like such a doofus!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3771071
> 
> Here's my little business woman off to interview #3! I drove her here with the idea that I would go and make NAS returns during her interview but traffic is so bad we decided we'd stop on the way back home as we drive right past Nordies. Anyway, she came in before me and I promised I would not set foot in LV. Well, as I walked in the mall 10 minutes later, I look up as I'm walking up the stairs and there's my friend, sitting with Leah, interview about to begin. Ack! I didn't even acknowledge his smile and just kept walking. I feel like such a doofus!


wow!! that dress looks amazing on her!! what a beautiful daughter u have!! she definately looks like she already works in LV!!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3771071
> 
> Here's my little business woman off to interview #3! I drove her here with the idea that I would go and make NAS returns during her interview but traffic is so bad we decided we'd stop on the way back home as we drive right past Nordies. Anyway, she came in before me and I promised I would not set foot in LV. Well, as I walked in the mall 10 minutes later, I look up as I'm walking up the stairs and there's my friend, sitting with Leah, interview about to begin. Ack! I didn't even acknowledge his smile and just kept walking. I feel like such a doofus!


Your daughter looks wonderful, and soooooo professional!


----------



## can_do_mom

Thanks MMIL and Elaine!  She had a great interview.  In fact, as they wrapped up, he told her she "nailed it"!  She told me they talked most about her schedule.  She's a senior in college and the president of her sorority so she has a full plate but her class schedule would allow her to work Friday through Monday.  I told her if this additional interview was just to address her schedule (which had already been discussed) I think she's their number one candidate.  We'll see!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks MMIL and Elaine!  She had a great interview.  In fact, as they wrapped up, he told her she "nailed it"!  She told me they talked most about her schedule.  She's a senior in college and the president of her sorority so she has a full plate but her class schedule would allow her to work Friday through Monday.  I told her if this additional interview was just to address her schedule (which had already been discussed) I think she's their number one candidate.  We'll see!


It sounds good!  Very exciting...and she looked like a million bucks!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks MMIL and Elaine!  She had a great interview.  In fact, as they wrapped up, he told her she "nailed it"!  She told me they talked most about her schedule.  She's a senior in college and the president of her sorority so she has a full plate but her class schedule would allow her to work Friday through Monday.  I told her if this additional interview was just to address her schedule (which had already been discussed) I think she's their number one candidate.  We'll see!


Wow! I won't exactly say a firm "congratulations" yet, because I don't want to jinx it, but that sounds sooooo promising! She must have presented herself exceptionally well.
When does she hear for sure?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Wow! I won't exactly say a firm "congratulations" yet, because I don't want to jinx it, but that sounds sooooo promising! She must have presented herself exceptionally well.
> When does she hear for sure?


Thank you, Bisbee and Elaine! That's a good question. The store manager is out of the store for the next week so I don't think it will be before she returns. Honestly, if a person truly needed the income from this job they would have had to cut and run a while ago. LV is fortunate that our dd has the ability to wait it out. She's already working two other jobs and taking two college summer classes so her plate is quite full and she doesn't need the income, yet. Anyway, it's been a good process for her to go through no matter what the outcome is. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Bisbee and Elaine! That's a good question. The store manager is out of the store for the next week so I don't think it will be before she returns. Honestly, if a person truly needed the income from this job they would have had to cut and run a while ago. LV is fortunate that our dd has the ability to wait it out. She's already working two other jobs and taking two college summer classes so her plate is quite full and she doesn't need the income, yet. *Anyway, it's been a good process for her to go through no matter what the outcome is*. I will keep you all posted!


True... interviews are always a good learning experience. I'm sure she's very self-possessed, and presents herself beautifully.
Good for her, working two jobs and taking two classes! And still thinking about a third job!!! She's obviously been raised with the right values.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3771071
> 
> Here's my little business woman off to interview #3! I drove her here with the idea that I would go and make NAS returns during her interview but traffic is so bad we decided we'd stop on the way back home as we drive right past Nordies. Anyway, she came in before me and I promised I would not set foot in LV. Well, as I walked in the mall 10 minutes later, I look up as I'm walking up the stairs and there's my friend, sitting with Leah, interview about to begin. Ack! I didn't even acknowledge his smile and just kept walking. I feel like such a doofus!



Beautiful dress and daughter!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3771071
> 
> Here's my little business woman off to interview #3! I drove her here with the idea that I would go and make NAS returns during her interview but traffic is so bad we decided we'd stop on the way back home as we drive right past Nordies. Anyway, she came in before me and I promised I would not set foot in LV. Well, as I walked in the mall 10 minutes later, I look up as I'm walking up the stairs and there's my friend, sitting with Leah, interview about to begin. Ack! I didn't even acknowledge his smile and just kept walking. I feel like such a doofus!


Who wouldn't love this beautiful, smart go-getter?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks MMIL and Elaine!  She had a great interview.  In fact, as they wrapped up, he told her she "nailed it"!  She told me they talked most about her schedule.  She's a senior in college and the president of her sorority so she has a full plate but her class schedule would allow her to work Friday through Monday.  I told her if this additional interview was just to address her schedule (which had already been discussed) I think she's their number one candidate.  We'll see!


such good news!!! i wont say "congrats" yet so i dont jinx her getting the job!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Thanks for all your kind words and well wishes.  It's true, this is a very busy summer for our girl.  She would have to quit one, if not both of her other jobs if she gets the LV job.  She waitresses at a restaurant in town and makes pretty good tips.  My friends own the restaurant and they are sad to lose her at the end of summer.  Meanwhile, the LV waiting game continues... I could get the low-down but am respecting her wishes, for now, ha ha!


----------



## can_do_mom

Well... Looks like I will be picking out a celebratory piece from Louis Vuitton!  Dd just got the call and was offered a position at LV today!  She's over the moon excited.  It's been a long process and she hung in there.  I'm so proud of her.  This job will be an important step in her career journey.  Dh is out of town and dd and ds are both unavailable so you, my friends, are the first I am sharing the good news with!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

can_do_mom said:


> Well... Looks like I will be picking out a celebratory piece from Louis Vuitton!  Dd just got the call and was offered a position at LV today!  She's over the moon excited.  It's been a long process and she hung in there.  I'm so proud of her.  This job will be an important step in her career journey.  Dh is out of town and dd and ds are both unavailable so you, my friends, are the first I am sharing the good news with!


i knew it   who wouldnt hire her!!! she looked the part and sounds like a girl with lots to offer!!! congrats to her and mama of her!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Well... Looks like I will be picking out a celebratory piece from Louis Vuitton!  Dd just got the call and was offered a position at LV today!  She's over the moon excited.  It's been a long process and she hung in there.  I'm so proud of her.  This job will be an important step in her career journey.  Dh is out of town and dd and ds are both unavailable so you, my friends, are the first I am sharing the good news with!


How exciting! So very happy for her. This job is going to be a perfect fit!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Well... Looks like I will be picking out a celebratory piece from Louis Vuitton!  Dd just got the call and was offered a position at LV today!  She's over the moon excited.  It's been a long process and she hung in there.  I'm so proud of her.  This job will be an important step in her career journey.  Dh is out of town and dd and ds are both unavailable so you, my friends, are the first I am sharing the good news with!


_*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## can_do_mom

Thank you!  It's wonderful to see her so excited.  We will be going in to the cities tomorrow and I will be returning some items from the NAS and she will be filling out paperwork, etc.  She will need a few professional style wardrobe pieces.  I'm not sure when she will be starting but I hope it's soon before I go to Las Vegas with my sister on our buying trip in August.  It's my hope to be her first customer!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you!  It's wonderful to see her so excited.  We will be going in to the cities tomorrow and I will be returning some items from the NAS and she will be filling out paperwork, etc.  She will need a few professional style wardrobe pieces.  I'm not sure when she will be starting but I hope it's soon before I go to Las Vegas with my sister on our buying trip in August.  It's my hope to be her first customer!



So wonderful...very happy for her (and for proud mama)!  If  I decide on any LV purchases, I know who to call!

Saw all of your modeling pictures...you look fabulous in everything!  That's some figure you've got!  I got my 2nd and 3rd deliveries today.  Didn't do all that much shopping, but happy to say only 1 thing is going back...actually it is the same Barefoot Dreams cardigan you got.  I have one from last year, and I think the new one is actually too big on me, but rather than exchange, I'll just return it.  Today I love the grey suede Rag and Bone booties that came, as well as a pair of Burberry sunglasses, so those in addition to underwear, bras and PJs are enough!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> So wonderful...very happy for her (and for proud mama)!  If  I decide on any LV purchases, I know who to call!
> 
> Saw all of your modeling pictures...you look fabulous in everything!  That's some figure you've got!  I got my 2nd and 3rd deliveries today.  Didn't do all that much shopping, but happy to say only 1 thing is going back...actually it is the same Barefoot Dreams cardigan you got.  I have one from last year, and I think the new one is actually too big on me, but rather than exchange, I'll just return it.  Today I love the grey suede Rag and Bone booties that came, as well as a pair of Burberry sunglasses, so those in addition to underwear, bras and PJs are enough!


Thank you, Bisbee!  The figure is always a work in progress, ha ha!  I have been biking a lot this summer.  It's my goal to get 1000 miles in this season and I'm on track to do it.  

I am bringing another bunch of returns to Nordies tomorrow.  I might bring some alterations with me as well.  After I posted all those pics I hoped it didn't look like I was showing off, as in, "Look what I bought!" I hope it didn't come across that way.  

We need to see your Burberry sunglasses and Rag and Bone booties!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Bisbee!  The figure is always a work in progress, ha ha!  I have been biking a lot this summer.  It's my goal to get 1000 miles in this season and I'm on track to do it.
> 
> I am bringing another bunch of returns to Nordies tomorrow.  I might bring some alterations with me as well.  After I posted all those pics I hoped it didn't look like I was showing off, as in, "Look what I bought!" I hope it didn't come across that way.
> 
> We need to see your Burberry sunglasses and Rag and Bone booties!


What pics???   I didn't see any pics!!!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Well... Looks like I will be picking out a celebratory piece from Louis Vuitton!  Dd just got the call and was offered a position at LV today!  She's over the moon excited.  It's been a long process and she hung in there.  I'm so proud of her.  This job will be an important step in her career journey.  Dh is out of town and dd and ds are both unavailable so you, my friends, are the first I am sharing the good news with!


Congrats...


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Bisbee!  The figure is always a work in progress, ha ha!  I have been biking a lot this summer.  It's my goal to get 1000 miles in this season and I'm on track to do it.
> 
> I am bringing another bunch of returns to Nordies tomorrow.  I might bring some alterations with me as well.  After I posted all those pics I hoped it didn't look like I was showing off, as in, "Look what I bought!" I hope it didn't come across that way.
> 
> We need to see your Burberry sunglasses and Rag and Bone booties!



Showing off?  Not at all...your pictures were extremely helpful, as you can see from the responses!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> What pics???   I didn't see any pics!!!


Oreo, I posted a bunch of pics of my Nordstrom Anniversary Sale purchases on the NAS thread. Maybe about 10-20 pages back?


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Congrats...


Thank you, Cilifene! We are going out for a celebratory dinner tonight.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Well... Looks like I will be picking out a celebratory piece from Louis Vuitton!  Dd just got the call and was offered a position at LV today!  She's over the moon excited.  It's been a long process and she hung in there.  I'm so proud of her.  This job will be an important step in her career journey.  Dh is out of town and dd and ds are both unavailable so you, my friends, are the first I am sharing the good news with!


Never doubted it for a minute...big from the purse gals!!!


----------



## skyqueen

I thought I'd share my girls with everyone. A lot of snoring and farting going on!  Izzy can attest to that!
We had a terrible tragedy in our neighborhood last week. My neighbor and farrier (blacksmith) committed suicide and was buried yesterday. He killed himself in a very gruesome way which added to his loss. Just shocking! He and his wife have 8 horses, expensive to keep, so I may take one to help out. 
Hopefully Miss Lucy won't freak out...she's enjoyed being an only child!


----------



## skyqueen

On a happier note...our very own Izzy, in this weeks PurseBlog with her fabulous Mulberry! 

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> On a happier note...our very own Izzy, in this weeks PurseBlog with her fabulous Mulberry!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer



Yay Izzy!

sq, such a horrible thing!  Lovely of you to help by taking one of the horses...he must have been in a terrible state to resort to that...  ☹️


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Yay Izzy!
> 
> sq, such a horrible thing!  Lovely of you to help by taking one of the horses...he must have been in a terrible state to resort to that...  ☹️


Yes, Bis...tormented 
I needed a pick-me-up...just bought these. I already have the choker necklace.
Mizuki Baroque earrings...quite large, hope they are not too heavy.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Yes, Bis...tormented
> I needed a pick-me-up...just bought these. I already have the choker necklace.
> Mizuki Baroque earrings...quite large, hope they are not too heavy.
> View attachment 3776260



I love them!  I've been looking at similar styles, but on Etsy.  Similar look, lesser quality (and price tag)!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oreo, I posted a bunch of pics of my Nordstrom Anniversary Sale purchases on the NAS thread. Maybe about 10-20 pages back?


ok...I tried to look but there are way too many posts for me to go through.  I hope you enjoy all your purchases.  Post modeling pics of your favorite pieces here!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I thought I'd share my girls with everyone. A lot of snoring and farting going on!  Izzy can attest to that!
> We had a terrible tragedy in our neighborhood last week. My neighbor and farrier (blacksmith) committed suicide and was buried yesterday. He killed himself in a very gruesome way which added to his loss. Just shocking! He and his wife have 8 horses, expensive to keep, so I may take one to help out.
> Hopefully Miss Lucy won't freak out...she's enjoyed being an only child!
> View attachment 3775843


How awful for his wife and the community.  I can't even imagine how tormented a soul must be to resort to suicide.  May he be at peace now.  You are very special, SQ, to help out his wife through this tragedy.  Miss Lucy may enjoy the company!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> How awful for his wife and the community.  I can't even imagine how tormented a soul must be to resort to suicide.  May he be at peace now.  You are very special, SQ, to help out his wife through this tragedy.  Miss Lucy may enjoy the company!


I almost took the Sicilian Donkey, Dominic, but he's not gelded and I didn't want him attacking Miss Lucy.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I thought I'd share my girls with everyone. A lot of snoring and farting going on!  Izzy can attest to that!
> We had a terrible tragedy in our neighborhood last week. My neighbor and farrier (blacksmith) committed suicide and was buried yesterday. He killed himself in a very gruesome way which added to his loss. Just shocking! He and his wife have 8 horses, expensive to keep, so I may take one to help out.
> Hopefully Miss Lucy won't freak out...she's enjoyed being an only child!
> View attachment 3775843


Oh my gosh, what a terrible tragedy. His poor family. I'm sure the entire neighborhood is reeling. How kind of you to take one of the horses . Maybe it will be nice for Miss Lucy to have a companion!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I thought I'd share my girls with everyone. A lot of snoring and farting going on!  Izzy can attest to that!
> We had a terrible tragedy in our neighborhood last week. My neighbor and farrier (blacksmith) committed suicide and was buried yesterday. He killed himself in a very gruesome way which added to his loss. Just shocking! He and his wife have 8 horses, expensive to keep, so I may take one to help out.
> Hopefully Miss Lucy won't freak out...she's enjoyed being an only child!
> View attachment 3775843


Your "girls" are adorable! I love how they are all sharing the bed. 
I'm so very sorry to hear about your friend/neighbor committing suicide. How horrible. His poor wife. So very sad! May God give her and his other loved ones peace and strength in the days ahead.


----------



## can_do_mom

Halogen funnel neck top, S, Paige plaid leggings, S, Aquatalia booties, 7.5 and Halogen cashmere wrap in navy. I actually exchanged the wrap today for a different color. It's about the same color as the top I'm wearing here.


----------



## can_do_mom

The top pic is the North Face ThermoBall quilted jacket, S.  I love it. Warm and cozy but lightweight. The bottom pic is the Barbour Millfire jacket which I am hopefully exchanging for a smaller size. This one is too big. I like that the hood is removeable.


----------



## can_do_mom

Elodie striped sweatshirt. M. Runs small, medium fits great. Both my daughters loved this top. Puma Basket shoes, 7.5. Very comfy!


----------



## can_do_mom

Top pic is an inexpensive sweatshirt from Caslon. I think $29.90. Grey dark streaky tunic length sweatshirt, S. Bottom pic Ted Baker Jaya lace hem sweater, size 2.


----------



## can_do_mom

Halogen cashmere off the shoulder sweater, S. Stuart Weitzman Elevated OTK boots. I downsized to a 7. Very comfortable!


----------



## can_do_mom

BFD circle cardigan in blue, S. Caslon black sneakers, size 8. I went up a half size. I think they're cute and comfortable. Others have commented they're not that comfy for them. I haven't worn them out of the house yet, so they haven't really gotten a true workout.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> ok...I tried to look but there are way too many posts for me to go through.  I hope you enjoy all your purchases.  Post modeling pics of your favorite pieces here!!


No problem, here are the pics, Oreo! Rather impromptu and casual. 

I ended up returning a dress I had shown in earlier pics and other assorted items at Nordstrom today. We were in the neighborhood because Dd and I stopped in at LV so she could fill out paperwork. Turns out LV has uniforms that they supply free of charge, including that little Pallas bag all the women wear. They also provide dry cleaning free of charge. So you drive to work in your own clothes, get changed there, and then do the reverse when you leave. Dd has about a month before her uniforms will arrive so we bought her a black skirt, button down blouse and suit jacket. They will do temporarily. We also found some nice black AGL flats for her. They had to be ordered but will be here in about a week.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Yes, Bis...tormented
> I needed a pick-me-up...just bought these. I already have the choker necklace.
> Mizuki Baroque earrings...quite large, hope they are not too heavy.
> View attachment 3776260


Those are gorgeous, SkyQueen!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3776584
> View attachment 3776585
> 
> The top pic is the North Face ThermoBall quilted jacket, S.  I love it. Warm and cozy but lightweight. The bottom pic is the Barbour Millfire jacket which I am hopefully exchanging for a smaller size. This one is too big. I like that the hood is removeable.


Love that North Face jacket on you, C_D_M! It's a terrific look.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> No problem, here are the pics, Oreo! Rather impromptu and casual.
> 
> I ended up returning a dress I had shown in earlier pics and other assorted items at Nordstrom today. We were in the neighborhood because Dd and I stopped in at LV so she could fill out paperwork. Turns out LV has uniforms that they supply free of charge, including that little Pallas bag all the women wear. They also provide dry cleaning free of charge. So you drive to work in your own clothes, get changed there, and then do the reverse when you leave. Dd has about a month before her uniforms will arrive so we bought her a black skirt, button down blouse and suit jacket. They will do temporarily. We also found some nice black AGL flats for her. They had to be ordered but will be here in about a week.


Thank you for sharing your purchases!   I love everything you purchased (even the things that you are returning!). I am somewhat glad that I didn't get drawn into the sale.  I really didn't need to purchase anything new at the moment and at least I can live vicariously through everyone else's buys!
That is so wonderful that DD does not have to purchase work clothes.  It makes life so much easier (not to mention the monetary savings and free dry cleaning!).  Good for her!  I am sure she  love her new job!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3776618
> 
> Halogen cashmere off the shoulder sweater, S. Stuart Weitzman Elevated OTK boots. I downsized to a 7. Very comfortable!


I love the off-the-shoulder tops...bought a couple myself!
Everything looks fantastic CDM!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I love the off-the-shoulder tops...bought a couple myself!
> Everything looks fantastic CDM!


I love this look also.  Do you have to wear a strapless bra with this sweater?  They never seem comfortable to me.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I thought I'd share my girls with everyone. A lot of snoring and farting going on!  Izzy can attest to that!
> We had a terrible tragedy in our neighborhood last week. My neighbor and farrier (blacksmith) committed suicide and was buried yesterday. He killed himself in a very gruesome way which added to his loss. Just shocking! He and his wife have 8 horses, expensive to keep, so I may take one to help out.
> Hopefully Miss Lucy won't freak out...she's enjoyed being an only child!
> View attachment 3775843



Aww, so cute  
I'm so sorry about your neighbor!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Yes, Bis...tormented
> I needed a pick-me-up...just bought these. I already have the choker necklace.
> Mizuki Baroque earrings...quite large, hope they are not too heavy.
> View attachment 3776260



Gorgeous!!! I love baroque pearl...


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3776635
> View attachment 3776636
> 
> BFD circle cardigan in blue, S. Caslon black sneakers, size 8. I went up a half size. I think they're cute and comfortable. Others have commented they're not that comfy for them. I haven't worn them out of the house yet, so they haven't really gotten a true workout.


Love the sneaks dear!! you look great in every outfit...


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Love that North Face jacket on you, C_D_M! It's a terrific look.


Thank you! It wasn't on my list but I think it will be a great addition to my jacket collection.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I love this look also.  Do you have to wear a strapless bra with this sweater?  They never seem comfortable to me.


I would think so. I was quickly snapping pics so I didn't bother to change my bra. But I would never wear it like I did in the pic. I found a good strapless bra last summer after much searching and trying. Warners. I don't have any other bras by them but I have their nude and black strapless convertible bras and love them.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I love the off-the-shoulder tops...bought a couple myself!
> Everything looks fantastic CDM!


Thank you! I also bought that top in the oatmeal heather. I think I like that color even better.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Love the sneaks dear!! you look great in every outfit...


Thank you, Cilifene! I thought of you when I bought both the white and black sneakers! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thank you for sharing your purchases!   I love everything you purchased (even the things that you are returning!). I am somewhat glad that I didn't get drawn into the sale.  I really didn't need to purchase anything new at the moment and at least I can live vicariously through everyone else's buys!
> That is so wonderful that DD does not have to purchase work clothes.  It makes life so much easier (not to mention the monetary savings and free dry cleaning!).  Good for her!  I am sure she  love her new job!


Happy to share with you, Oreo! ❤️ Most of my items have arrived, just waiting on a few more things. I've already made two big returns and will go through my new arrivals after my orders are complete to make my final decisions about what goes and stays.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I love this look also.  Do you have to wear a strapless bra with this sweater?  They never seem comfortable to me.


Yup...strapless. No perky boobs for me anymore


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Yup...strapless. No perky boobs for me anymore


It's been so many years ago, that I don't remember if I ever had perky ones!!  CRS.....capisce???


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> It's been so many years ago, that I don't remember if I ever had perky ones!!  CRS.....capisce???


CRS??????? vos ist?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> CRS??????? vos ist?


CRS = Can't Remember S hit      

Do you believe that when I typed in the "bad" word, it wouldn't post it?   lololol


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> CRS = Can't Remember S hit
> 
> Do you believe that when I typed in the "bad" word, it wouldn't post it?   lololol


Thanks! 
Now if I can only remember what CRS stands for... for more than 5 minutes!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> CRS??????? vos ist?





oreo713 said:


> CRS = Can't Remember S hit
> 
> Do you believe that when I typed in the "bad" word, it wouldn't post it?   lololol





ElainePG said:


> Thanks!
> Now if I can only remember what CRS stands for... for more than 5 minutes!



LOL,


----------



## Cilifene

Tiger is having a lazy day


----------



## eliwon

Izzy48 said:


> I agree with your recommendation on BV bags. I have a large leather lined hobo and it is easy for me to carry. A bit pricey but worth it. Mulberry has a new tote designed by Johnny Coca (formerly Celine) which weighs no more than 1 1/2 pounds and it is leather lined and super functional. The price point is excellent. The inside pocket has a leather purse which is thin and can be removed if you would want to lighten the bag's weight. It substitutes for a zip pocket. This particular bag in midnight blue with the Union Jack and lined with red leather.



Yes, they have really come a log way since their salad days - I used to buy their plaited heavy leather belts and checked bags and loved them to bits. Suppose they have to stay relevant and move with the times. This bag looks lovely, but not particularly Mulberryish as of the old days. I pass their store every day and thus get treated to all their novelties. I still use my favourite carry-on in their green canvas with leather trim, despite it being very heavy I can't abandon it and get a Rimowa


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Tiger is having a lazy day
> 
> View attachment 3779422


That was the look on my face when I finished doing all my exercises and the treadmill this morning!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> That was the look on my face when I finished doing all my exercises and the treadmill this morning!


----------



## Cilifene

A little bit of blue and beige - not all black


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> A little bit of blue and beige - not all black
> 
> View attachment 3780673


I love this jacket on you!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I love this jacket on you!



Thanks Oreo!  I'm so glad I finally got started on useing it -- was beginning to think if it was a mistake I bought it  I love it and it goes well to my Adidas too. Btw, I just bought one more pair again ..


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Oreo!  I'm so glad I finally got started on useing it -- was beginning to think if it was a mistake I bought it  I love it and it goes well to my Adidas too. Btw, I just bought one more pair again ..


what color/style this time?  You should own stock in Adidas already!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> what color/style this time?  You should own stock in Adidas already!!


Superstar in light blue suede with grey stripes. Pair number 8 I think.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Superstar in light blue suede with grey stripes. Pair number 8 I think.
> 
> View attachment 3781089


very nice!   I've never seen them in this color combo!  Wear and enjoy!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> very nice!   I've never seen them in this color combo!  Wear and enjoy!



It's a new color combo. New = Nye in Danish   Thanks, I'm excited to see them expect them in three-four days.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> A little bit of blue and beige - not all black
> 
> View attachment 3780673


The blue and the beige make the black "pop"! Looking lovely, Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> The blue and the beige make the black "pop"! Looking lovely, Cilifene!



Thank you CDM!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> A little bit of blue and beige - not all black
> 
> View attachment 3780673


Love EVERYTHING!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love EVERYTHING!


Thank you SQ


----------



## Cilifene

Menopause ......


----------



## Cilifene

LOL ....


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Menopause ......
> 
> View attachment 3783442


I can usually fall asleep by 2:00 AM, but then like clockwork, I'm awake at 4:00 and can't fall back asleep at all!!   What's with that?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I can usually fall asleep by 2:00 AM, but then like clockwork, I'm awake at 4:00 and can't fall back asleep at all!!   What's with that?


2 hours of sleep  that's not much. Do you take a nap during the day then?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> LOL ....
> 
> View attachment 3783449


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> 2 hours of sleep  that's not much. Do you take a nap during the day then?


Sometimes I take a catnap while watching the news, or like today when I fell asleep getting a pedicure.....


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I can usually fall asleep by 2:00 AM, but then like clockwork, I'm awake at 4:00 and can't fall back asleep at all!!   What's with that?


Oh Oreo, that's awful! I have nights where I wake and can't go back to sleep although I've been doing better lately. Do you remember when I did the Whole30 eating plan? That actually helped with my sleeping FYI. I can get by with little sleep temporarily but I definitely need more than two hours!


----------



## barbee

Well!  I am back from my trip to France.  The river cruise was soooo wonderful(I ready to become your travel agent and sell you on one of these, especially the Uniworld brand!) with the best food(from delicious soups straight to amazing desserts) plus, the boat was new and beautiful.  As we traveled from Paris to Normandy, we did not have the typical southern weather I am used to, and not even the warm/not hot weather I expected.  After all, it was late July. We had some rain, and a sweater plus rain type jacket helped a lot. The sights were wonderful, from Monet's Giverny gardens and home, to Rouen, quite large, the Normandy beaches, a trip to a cider farm, Versailles, and back to Paris.  
We had three days in Paris, after the boat, and lots of fun shopping intermingled with sightseeing.
As most stores were closed on Sunday, we headed to Galleries Lafayette, to check out all the handbags.  First stop was Lancel, and my husband loved the red hobo bag.  I almost fell for it, but I really did not want a hobo.  The price was right, of course.  I saw the Charlie bag by Lancel, and as I had hoped to fall in love, I found the small too small, and the medium too large.  So I moved on to Bottega Veneta. I fell partially in love with the medium Olympia bag in China Red.  The size would be perfect and the color was "it."  But I moved on.  Next stop Dior. On line, I had fallen in love with the Diorama, in red.  When I saw it in person, in black(and I really hate to say this) it did not look luxurious to me.  Also, it was the type bag I would have to squeeze all my stuff in and possibly be afraid of hurting the edges of the bag.  The bottom was not flat, but curved up, so I would lose space there.  As I had to think about it, I moved on.

If I can move back to Saturday(I forgot we shopped in the afternoon!) we had time for one street, before the bus would take us back to the boat.  The nearest within walking was Rue Cambon.  Yes! Both Chanel and Faure le Page are almost side by side on that street.  So: Chanel was a little intimidating, and we passed up the champagne offered, but had the nicest young man as our SA.  I asked to see the medium Gabrielle.  They did not have the color which interested me(blue/black) but only had white/black and tweed.  I really like the size of the bag and the chains were not heavy.  If they had my color, I believe I would have bought it.  The SA asked if he could show us anything else, and I said yes, brooches.  We went to another room, finally broke down and had champagne, and I found a brooch which I very quickly I fell for.  I had wanted something casual to wear with sweaters, not blingy.  I have NEVER worn a brooch before, but after seeing the thread in Chanel, was ready.  We closed the deal and I was a happy clam.  Then we moved on to Faure le Page--such a cute little store.  I browsed, and knew I would be back.  Their air conditioning was out, so hubby waited outside. You know I mentioned how cool it had been, but now in Paris it might have been 80.
So, back to Sunday at the Galleries Lafayette.  I will continue shortly.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Well!  I am back from my trip to France.  The river cruise was soooo wonderful(I ready to become your travel agent and sell you on one of these, especially the Uniworld brand!) with the best food(from delicious soups straight to amazing desserts) plus, the boat was new and beautiful.  As we traveled from Paris to Normandy, we did not have the typical southern weather I am used to, and not even the warm/not hot weather I expected.  After all, it was late July. We had some rain, and a sweater plus rain type jacket helped a lot. The sights were wonderful, from Monet's Giverny gardens and home, to Rouen, quite large, the Normandy beaches, a trip to a cider farm, Versailles, and back to Paris.
> We had three days in Paris, after the boat, and lots of fun shopping intermingled with sightseeing.
> As most stores were closed on Sunday, we headed to Galleries Lafayette, to check out all the handbags.  First stop was Lancel, and my husband loved the red hobo bag.  I almost fell for it, but I really did not want a hobo.  The price was right, of course.  I saw the Charlie bag by Lancel, and as I had hoped to fall in love, I found the small too small, and the medium too large.  So I moved on to Bottega Veneta. I fell partially in love with the medium Olympia bag in China Red.  The size would be perfect and the color was "it."  But I moved on.  Next stop Dior. On line, I had fallen in love with the Diorama, in red.  When I saw it in person, in black(and I really hate to say this) it did not look luxurious to me.  Also, it was the type bag I would have to squeeze all my stuff in and possibly be afraid of hurting the edges of the bag.  The bottom was not flat, but curved up, so I would lose space there.  As I had to think about it, I moved on.
> 
> If I can move back to Saturday(I forgot we shopped in the afternoon!) we had time for one street, before the bus would take us back to the boat.  The nearest within walking was Rue Cambon.  Yes! Both Chanel and Faure le Page are almost side by side on that street.  So: Chanel was a little intimidating, and we passed up the champagne offered, but had the nicest young man as our SA.  I asked to see the medium Gabrielle.  They did not have the color which interested me(blue/black) but only had white/black and tweed.  I really like the size of the bag and the chains were not heavy.  If they had my color, I believe I would have bought it.  The SA asked if he could show us anything else, and I said yes, brooches.  We went to another room, finally broke down and had champagne, and I found a brooch which I very quickly I fell for.  I had wanted something casual to wear with sweaters, not blingy.  I have NEVER worn a brooch before, but after seeing the thread in Chanel, was ready.  We closed the deal and I was a happy clam.  Then we moved on to Faure le Page--such a cute little store.  I browsed, and knew I would be back.  Their air conditioning was out, so hubby waited outside. You know I mentioned how cool it had been, but now in Paris it might have been 80.
> So, back to Sunday at the Galleries Lafayette.  I will continue shortly.


Barbee!  Welcome home!  Your trip, what you have shared so far, sounds wonderful.  It sounds like we had opposite weather experiences.  We expected some rain and cooler weather and we had non-stop sun and heat!  I cannot wait to hear about the rest of your shopping experiences.  Your hubby sounds like a very patient man.  LOL!  Or maybe mine just hates to shop more than most...  I hope your settling in goes smoothly and that you don't have any jet lag.


----------



## can_do_mom

I have been sorting through my NAS purchases and trying to figure out what is going back and what I'm keeping.  Right now I'm debating whether I want to keep my Stuart Weitzman OTK elevated boots.  I have a very similar OTK boot from Coach that I haven't even worn.  I'm torn.  I certainly don't need both, even though the SW fits my leg a little better and is more flattering.  I have a lot of black boots and don't need two of the same style!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> I have been sorting through my NAS purchases and trying to figure out what is going back and what I'm keeping.  Right now I'm debating whether I want to keep my Stuart Weitzman OTK elevated boots.  I have a very similar OTK boot from Coach that I haven't even worn.  I'm torn.  I certainly don't need both, even though the SW fits my leg a little better and is more flattering.  I have a lot of black boots and don't need two of the same style!


CDM--if you have not even worn the Coach boots, my thought would be to return the others.  If you are like me, it's so appealing to buy some of these beautiful items, but they are either not practical, or we have something similar already.  Why haven't you worn the Coach boots?  Was it an end of season purchase?  If not, then you don't need two pairs.  I sound like I'm your mother--haha.


----------



## barbee

So, we are back at the Galleries Lafayette on Sunday.  The line was short at Louis Vuitton, as it was still morning. I had told DD I would buy her an item of her choosing under a certain dollar amount, and she had chosen a small LV wallet.  We viewed the wallet, then were shown an even prettier style.  I sent her pictures, but had no reply,due to the time difference, so we said we would return later. At some point we went upstairs to the Angelina cafe, had what I have been told is the best hot chocolate, and a pastry.  Yes, it was so rich and wonderful!  Back to handbags--I saw the Moynat bags, which I had told myself would be similar to buying an Hermes bag, at a fraction of the price(meaning stellar quality, handmade, etc.--from the thread I have been reading.)  The bags were to die for, but again, not necessarily my lifestyle.  Some seemed very heavy.  I left the area reluctantly.  If I could buy 3 bags, this brand could be on the list.  I did notice the Prada area seemed empty.  Gucci was beginning to fill up and develop a line--it's so hot now!
We had lunch at a quaint corner restaurant within walking distance, then returned.  DD had opted for the all coated-canvas wallet, rather than the V shaped flap wallet with black leather.  Both the SA and we had liked this V wallet better, as it looked more refined, but she is young and wanted more the "LV" look.  Now, as I posted already in the LV forum, we(meaning BOTH my husband and I) had a handbag catch our eye on the top shelf of the store before we left in the morning.  So, now we returned, and the line outside the store was SO long, but once we showed the SA's card, we were taken right in.  We sipped champagne, and when the SA was free we decided on the wallet and asked about the bag--that upper shelf was empty now.  She said it had sold, but there was another color.  The original one we liked had maroon handles, and this one she brought out had red.  As red was on my list of a color I didn't have but "needed" I felt like this could really work,  The bag was new, as of a few weeks, called the Tuileries, and I fell in love.  It was their last one, so, of course, I bought it. You know, I had no intention of buying a LV bag! 
Having trouble loading the pic....


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I have been sorting through my NAS purchases and trying to figure out what is going back and what I'm keeping.  Right now I'm debating whether I want to keep my Stuart Weitzman OTK elevated boots.  I have a very similar OTK boot from Coach that I haven't even worn.  I'm torn.  I certainly don't need both, even though the SW fits my leg a little better and is more flattering.  I have a lot of black boots and don't need two of the same style!


Those SW boots looked awesome on you, but I don't mean to enable!


----------



## barbee

OK, here is the Tuileries!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> OK, here is the Tuileries!
> View attachment 3786096


Wow! This is stunning! You did great, Barbee!


----------



## barbee

Continued... Tuesday we again went to Faure le Page, and I bought the Parade Night, and two accessories.


This little bag will be great for going out at night, and was a compromise over buying the larger bag, at twice the price(since I just purchased the LV) and also a compromise over buying their oh-so-great tote called the Daily Battle, which DH reminded me I didn't need ( and I really don't need, but did WANT!)  I would highly recommend that tote.  If only they had a store in the US.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Continued... Tuesday we again went to Faure le Page, and I bought the Parade Night, and two accessories.
> View attachment 3786097
> 
> This little bag will be great for going out at night, and was a compromise over buying the larger bag, at twice the price(since I just purchased the LV) and also a compromise over buying their oh-so-great tote called the Daily Battle, which DH reminded me I didn't need ( and I really don't need, but did WANT!)  I would highly recommend that tote.  If only they had a store in the US.


I love this little clutch bag! So sweet, and also unusual. Is it leather, or canvas?


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I love this little clutch bag! So sweet, and also unusual. Is it leather, or canvas?


Thanks, Elaine.  The flap is leather, and the patterned part is coated canvas.


----------



## barbee

Here is the Chanel brooch, called Broche Bijou; simple/classic.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Here is the Chanel brooch, called Broche Bijou; simple/classic.
> View attachment 3786215


So sweet! You're right... an instant classic!


----------



## can_do_mom

Oh Barbee... where do I begin?  Your entire trip sounds great with the stop in Paris a purse lover's dream!    I love everything you purchased!  I just knew that you would find "the" bag when you were there.  It's good to plan ahead and ponder on items you are interested in so that you can make an educated decision.  How wonderful that your hubby was willing to go and look with you.  I think that makes it even more special!  Sundays are not good shopping days in Paris as your options are limited but look at you, getting it done!    And that beautiful, classic brooch is just perfect.  I think you should put it all together and snap a few mod shots for us!  

I can't decide what bag I like the best, as your choices are all so lovely.  I have been eyeing the LV bags since dd was hired by LV.  She has now passed the background check (LOL, not that we were worried) and hopes to start working and training there soon.  I had hoped to be her first customer but am afraid I may end up being at the fashion markets in Las Vegas when she starts.  I hope not...

If you have time, tell us more about your trip.  What you've shared so far sounds amazing!  Glad you were able to enjoy Angelina's Cafe L' Africain.  Seriously soooo good!  A little goes a long way.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Those SW boots looked awesome on you, but I don't mean to enable!


I know, that's what makes the decision kind of tough...  I think I'm going to hold off on deciding for a bit.  I never did make my returns today.  Just didn't feel like driving into the Cities.  It was a low key day at home, which I don't mind.  Well, other than tackling removing a few wasp nests.  Ugh!  Middle dd (the one hired by LV) was stung by wasps twice last week.  Same one who got the nasty spider bite in Paris.  This is not her summer for insects apparently.  She really reacted to the wasp stings, too.  Well, today on her way to work she was stung twice more!  She came back into the house, very distraught.  I calmed her down, made a poultice from activated charcoal and put it on her finger and back, where she was stung.  Then I found the wasp spray and a ski pole and did battle with those dumb wasps.  I thought dh had taken care of it but apparently not.  Anyway, I sprayed the 4 small nests and then knocked them down with the ski pole and crushed them.  Now I have to wash a few windows but I don't mind if those darn things are gone.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> I know, that's what makes the decision kind of tough...  I think I'm going to hold off on deciding for a bit.  I never did make my returns today.  Just didn't feel like driving into the Cities.  It was a low key day at home, which I don't mind.  Well, other than tackling removing a few wasp nests.  Ugh!  Middle dd (the one hired by LV) was stung by wasps twice last week.  Same one who got the nasty spider bite in Paris.  This is not her summer for insects apparently.  She really reacted to the wasp stings, too.  Well, today on her way to work she was stung twice more!  She came back into the house, very distraught.  I calmed her down, made a poultice from activated charcoal and put it on her finger and back, where she was stung.  Then I found the wasp spray and a ski pole and did battle with those dumb wasps.  I thought dh had taken care of it but apparently not.  Anyway, I sprayed the 4 small nests and then knocked them down with the ski pole and crushed them.  Now I have to wash a few windows but I don't mind if those darn things are gone.


Oh dear...we have been seeing wasps around.  I thought I knew where they were building a nest so I bought wasp spray in anticipation of spraying it at night.  Then we had some contractors come to give us an estimate on replacing a section of roof (and the ceiling underneath that collapsed...a long story).  Anyway, they went out on the balcony off our bedroom to look at the roof.  A wasp got in - we didn't see it until the next day.  I got my spray and waited for it to land...got that little bugger.  Overkill...had to wash mirrors all over!  

Next day another contractor, another estimate.  This time I was home and was careful to shut the door...the wasps were flying around.  We have a contract with an exterminator...he was here yesterday, but DH forgot to tell our housekeeper to tell him about the wasps.  Had to call them back...he's coming Monday.  Sorry about your daughter getting stung, that's what I want to avoid!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Oh dear...we have been seeing wasps around.  I thought I knew where they were building a nest so I bought wasp spray in anticipation of spraying it at night.  Then we had some contractors come to give us an estimate on replacing a section of roof (and the ceiling underneath that collapsed...a long story).  Anyway, they went out on the balcony off our bedroom to look at the roof.  A wasp got in - we didn't see it until the next day.  I got my spray and waited for it to land...got that little bugger.  Overkill...had to wash mirrors all over!
> 
> Next day another contractor, another estimate.  This time I was home and was careful to shut the door...the wasps were flying around.  We have a contract with an exterminator...he was here yesterday, but DH forgot to tell our housekeeper to tell him about the wasps.  Had to call them back...he's coming Monday.  Sorry about your daughter getting stung, that's what I want to avoid!


Bisbee, thanks for your kind words.  Please DO avoid it if possible!  I don't know if dd is developing an allergy but she has a huge welt on her back and her finger is swollen and very painful.  So much so that I'm wondering if she needs to see a doctor.  Hoping some of the home treatments we are trying will work and bring relief.  

We live in the country and dealing with wasps, bugs and mice are a part of life but I think we need to be more proactive, especially with the darn wasps.  Statistically speaking, five of us live here, what are the chances that dd would be the one stung four times and the rest of us not at all?


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Bisbee, thanks for your kind words.  Please DO avoid it if possible!  I don't know if dd is developing an allergy but she has a huge welt on her back and her finger is swollen and very painful.  So much so that I'm wondering if she needs to see a doctor.  Hoping some of the home treatments we are trying will work and bring relief.
> 
> We live in the country and dealing with wasps, bugs and mice are a part of life but I think we need to be more proactive, especially with the darn wasps.  Statistically speaking, five of us live here, what are the chances that dd would be the one stung four times and the rest of us not at all?


Hi all.   Not been feeling great, physically and mentally, but I want to stop in and see what's doing.  Bisbee....great purchases and so happy that you had such an outstanding vacation. Can_do....I am glad you are taking care of the wasp issue.  Bugs scare me.  In NYC, we have to watch out for West Nile ticks (the just sprayed my area the other night) and other assorted pests.  Believe it or not, we have been overrun with deer, possum, and raccoon.  And yes, I live within the city limits.    go figure!!  Hope all is well otherwise with everyone,  I'll check in every so often.  Miss you all!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi all.   Not been feeling great, physically and mentally, but I want to stop in and see what's doing.  Bisbee....great purchases and so happy that you had such an outstanding vacation. Can_do....I am glad you are taking care of the wasp issue.  Bugs scare me.  In NYC, we have to watch out for West Nile ticks (the just sprayed my area the other night) and other assorted pests.  Believe it or not, we have been overrun with deer, possum, and raccoon.  And yes, I live within the city limits.    go figure!!  Hope all is well otherwise with everyone,  I'll check in every so often.  Miss you all!


So sorry that this has been a difficult time for you, *Oreo*. I'm glad you dropped by to say hello. 
"Critters" in the big city? Really??? Yikes! When I lived in NYC the only critter I ever saw in my apartment was a cockroach... once... and I smacked him stone cold dead with the sole of my shoe! I guess the word must have gone out to all his disgusting little relatives, because I never saw another one!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Hi all.   Not been feeling great, physically and mentally, but I want to stop in and see what's doing.  Bisbee....great purchases and so happy that you had such an outstanding vacation. Can_do....I am glad you are taking care of the wasp issue.  Bugs scare me.  In NYC, we have to watch out for West Nile ticks (the just sprayed my area the other night) and other assorted pests.  Believe it or not, we have been overrun with deer, possum, and raccoon.  And yes, I live within the city limits.    go figure!!  Hope all is well otherwise with everyone,  I'll check in every so often.  Miss you all!


Oreo, I'd been thinking of you and miss you, too.  I hope things improve and please know that I am thinking of and praying for you.  Take care and yes, watch out for those darn ticks as well.  WI has a very high rate of Lyme's and I know many who've been so sick with it.  I love being outdoors but have changed my summer habits.  A tick or mosquito bite used to be just a nuisance, now it can have long term health issues attached.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Bisbee, thanks for your kind words.  Please DO avoid it if possible!  I don't know if dd is developing an allergy but she has a huge welt on her back and her finger is swollen and very painful.  So much so that I'm wondering if she needs to see a doctor.  Hoping some of the home treatments we are trying will work and bring relief.
> 
> We live in the country and dealing with wasps, bugs and mice are a part of life but I think we need to be more proactive, especially with the darn wasps.  Statistically speaking, five of us live here, what are the chances that dd would be the one stung four times and the rest of us not at all?


Your daughter's symptoms after the wasp sting do sound concerning. Havre you tried a mixture of peroxide and water?  In early May, I got a very small thorn from a Pyracatha tree in the joint of my thumb, and this was with a glove on.  The swelling was tremendous, and I could not sleep that night.  After seeing my family physician, I then went to a bone/joint specialist, and  was told  if it did not improve, I would need surgery.  I know the tree is poisonous, but didn't realize how a joint could be affected.  Since that time it has improved(the thumb was twice as fat as the other) but recently I feel it flaring up.  I still think I will live with it.  All that being said, your daughter may be severely allergic to these insects, so seeing a specialist may be the thing to do. After a future sting, there may be a medication she could take immediately to help.
I will try to write more about my trip later.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> OK, here is the Tuileries!
> View attachment 3786096



Beautiful! looking forward to modeling pics


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here is the Chanel brooch, called Broche Bijou; simple/classic.
> View attachment 3786215



Love this brooch barbee! I've seen a lot of Chanel brooches on IG but I really think yours is the nicest.


----------



## Cilifene

*CDM, *the blue suede Adidas in action


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> *CDM, *the blue suede Adidas in action
> 
> View attachment 3788371
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788374


Be still my heart... 

They are so pretty!  Love your whole look!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I can usually fall asleep by 2:00 AM, but then like clockwork, I'm awake at 4:00 and can't fall back asleep at all!!   What's with that?


Sleeping is the worst problem I have with getting older (and more fabulous)...damn!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Be still my heart...
> 
> They are so pretty!  Love your whole look!



Thanks CDM


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Oh dear...we have been seeing wasps around.  I thought I knew where they were building a nest so I bought wasp spray in anticipation of spraying it at night.  Then we had some contractors come to give us an estimate on replacing a section of roof (and the ceiling underneath that collapsed...a long story).  Anyway, they went out on the balcony off our bedroom to look at the roof.  A wasp got in - we didn't see it until the next day.  I got my spray and waited for it to land...got that little bugger.  Overkill...had to wash mirrors all over!
> 
> Next day another contractor, another estimate.  This time I was home and was careful to shut the door...the wasps were flying around.  We have a contract with an exterminator...he was here yesterday, but DH forgot to tell our housekeeper to tell him about the wasps.  Had to call them back...he's coming Monday.  Sorry about your daughter getting stung, that's what I want to avoid!


LOL! I'm the proud Mother of bats and flying squirrels...just got the good news. The poor exterminator was here from 
9-4 Saturday putting up humane traps all over the house. Going to take some time getting rid of these little buggers and sealing the house. A few bats, down Cape, have tested positive for rabies so he was concerned.
Always something, folks...living in the country!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi all.   Not been feeling great, physically and mentally, but I want to stop in and see what's doing.  Bisbee....great purchases and so happy that you had such an outstanding vacation. Can_do....I am glad you are taking care of the wasp issue.  Bugs scare me.  In NYC, we have to watch out for West Nile ticks (the just sprayed my area the other night) and other assorted pests.  Believe it or not, we have been overrun with deer, possum, and raccoon.  And yes, I live within the city limits.    go figure!!  Hope all is well otherwise with everyone,  I'll check in every so often.  Miss you all!


Sending prayers, dear Oreo.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Sleeping is the worst problem I have with getting older (and more fabulous)...damn!



Is it an everyday problem? My sleeping problem is around 7-10 times a month... And when does the flashes stop???


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> OK, here is the Tuileries!
> View attachment 3786096





barbee said:


> Continued... Tuesday we again went to Faure le Page, and I bought the Parade Night, and two accessories.
> View attachment 3786097
> 
> This little bag will be great for going out at night, and was a compromise over buying the larger bag, at twice the price(since I just purchased the LV) and also a compromise over buying their oh-so-great tote called the Daily Battle, which DH reminded me I didn't need ( and I really don't need, but did WANT!)  I would highly recommend that tote.  If only they had a store in the US.





barbee said:


> Here is the Chanel brooch, called Broche Bijou; simple/classic.
> View attachment 3786215


Wonderful choices, Barbee...love everything!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Is it an everyday problem? My sleeping problem is around 7-10 times a month... And when does the flashes stop???


Hit or miss but mostly a miss lately. If I stay up at night and not nap I can sleep through the night but if I fall asleep then wake up, it's over. Can't sleep!


----------



## skyqueen

I got my Mizuki pearl earrings. Smaller than on the BG website and not as heavy as I expected. They look great with my faux Kenneth Jay Lane necklace. Not too matchy-matchy!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Hit or miss but mostly a miss lately. If I stay up at night and not nap I can sleep through the night but if I fall asleep then wake up, it's over. Can't sleep!





skyqueen said:


> I got my Mizuki pearl earrings. Smaller than on the BG website and not as heavy as I expected. They look great with my faux Kenneth Jay Lane necklace. Not too matchy-matchy!
> View attachment 3788416
> View attachment 3788417



Gorgeous


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I'm the proud Mother of bats and flying squirrels...just got the good news. The poor exterminator was here from
> 9-4 Saturday putting up humane traps all over the house. Going to take some time getting rid of these little buggers and sealing the house. A few bats, down Cape, have tested positive for rabies so he was concerned.
> Always something, folks...living in the country!





skyqueen said:


> I got my Mizuki pearl earrings. Smaller than on the BG website and not as heavy as I expected. They look great with my faux Kenneth Jay Lane necklace. Not too matchy-matchy!
> View attachment 3788416
> View attachment 3788417


Beautiful!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> *CDM, *the blue suede Adidas in action
> 
> View attachment 3788371
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788374


Cilifene, the whole outfit plus new Adidas coordinate so well...although the jeans and scarf are making me hot, as we are in the dead heat of summer.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I'm the proud Mother of bats and flying squirrels...just got the good news. The poor exterminator was here from
> 9-4 Saturday putting up humane traps all over the house. Going to take some time getting rid of these little buggers and sealing the house. A few bats, down Cape, have tested positive for rabies so he was concerned.
> Always something, folks...living in the country!


Yikes!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I got my Mizuki pearl earrings. Smaller than on the BG website and not as heavy as I expected. They look great with my faux Kenneth Jay Lane necklace. Not too matchy-matchy!
> View attachment 3788416
> View attachment 3788417


Gorgeous earrings, SQ! And you DESERVE a present, because of the critters... right?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene, the whole outfit plus new Adidas coordinate so well...although the jeans and scarf are making me hot, as we are in the dead heat of summer.



Thanks barbee - I guess you're so hot that you missed my comment on your new LV and Chanel brooch  we need modeling pics dear!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous earrings, SQ! And you DESERVE a present, because of the critters... right?


Damn straight, Elaine! 
Of course ANY excuse will do


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I got my Mizuki pearl earrings. Smaller than on the BG website and not as heavy as I expected. They look great with my faux Kenneth Jay Lane necklace. Not too matchy-matchy!
> View attachment 3788416
> View attachment 3788417


WOWZA! That is an awesome necklace and pair of earrings! ❤️❤️❤️ SQ, your style is impeccable!


----------



## can_do_mom

Elaine, you'll be happy to know the J. Crew cardi arrived today and I love it! Definitely a keeper. Thanks for letting me know about the medium because I never would have kept looking. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## can_do_mom

Dd is feeling better today. The swelling has gone down in both her finger and on her back. Thanks for your concern! In other news, she starts at LV next week. They mailed her her background check and we were laughing as we read the results. Basically they found nothing with her name and I said good thing they don't know about her alias, LOL! 

In other news, I am going to Vegas on Saturday for 6 days with my sister on our twice yearly buying trip. I need to think about what I want to wear. Vegas in the summer is tricky. Super hot outside and freezing cold indoors.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, you'll be happy to know the J. Crew cardi arrived today and I love it! Definitely a keeper. Thanks for letting me know about the medium because I never would have kept looking. I'll post a pic later.


Whew... I'm so glad! I've gone a bit crazy with this cardigan: I now own it in three colors (Black, Thyme, and Plum), and then Imanaged to find a second one in the Plum color for my Mom, because she admired mine when we went there for dinner last Wednesday! 

If anyone is interested, this is the cardigan that @can_do_mom and I are talking about. For the last few weeks it's been a great price at the Nordstrom anniversary sale, but now it's the full price...
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/j-crew-harlow-cardigan/4685040


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Dd is feeling better today. The swelling has gone down in both her finger and on her back. Thanks for your concern! In other news, she starts at LV next week. They mailed her her background check and we were laughing as we read the results. Basically they found nothing with her name and I said good thing they don't know about her alias, LOL!
> 
> In other news, I am going to Vegas on Saturday for 6 days with my sister on our twice yearly buying trip. I need to think about what I want to wear. Vegas in the summer is tricky. *Super hot outside and freezing cold indoors*.


Maybe bring one of your LV shawls? 
Aaaaaaaand your new J. Crew cardigan?????


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Maybe bring one of your LV shawls?
> Aaaaaaaand your new J. Crew cardigan?????


Oh Elaine, you are sooo smart! 
I will try for a mod shot with the cardigan ASAP!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Hit or miss but mostly a miss lately. If I stay up at night and not nap I can sleep through the night but if I fall asleep then wake up, it's over. Can't sleep!


sq...I can't remember sleeping through the night.  I wake up at least 3 times to pee...each and every night.  Ugh!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks barbee - I guess you're so hot that you missed my comment on your new LV and Chanel brooch  we need modeling pics dear!!!


The new LV handbag is sitting in the closet, being admired, and the brooch may be worn come fall, with sweaters.  I have never had a brooch before, so wearing will be tricky.  I have no blazers, only sweaters, but lots of them.  When I wear the bag, I will let you know.  I have to work up to it, and I am trying to wear my summer bags, in lighter colors( LV Croisette, in Azur, for example) since it's so hot.  
I did wear my new Faure le Page Saturday night, and whew! it does not hold much.  However, I did want it for evenings, and I do love it. It barely fit a card case, phone, tissue, and comb/mirror.  Could not get keys in it(mine are bulky) so I will have to wear only when out with hubby.  Or, if others driving, just take a house key.  Hadn't thought of that, but it would help, rather than car key fob and large fringed tassel.
Now my thought is--we want handbags, and the basic purpose they serve is to hold our stuff, then we buy ones which cannot hold our stuff. Silly.  But we will continue to do this!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> The new LV handbag is sitting in the closet, being admired, and the brooch may be worn come fall, with sweaters.  I have never had a brooch before, so wearing will be tricky.  I have no blazers, only sweaters, but lots of them.  When I wear the bag, I will let you know.  I have to work up to it, and I am trying to wear my summer bags, in lighter colors( LV Croisette, in Azur, for example) since it's so hot.
> I did wear my new Faure le Page Saturday night, and whew! it does not hold much.  However, I did want it for evenings, and I do love it. It barely fit a card case, phone, tissue, and comb/mirror.  Could not get keys in it(mine are bulky) so I will have to wear only when out with hubby.  Or, if others driving, just take a house key.  Hadn't thought of that, but it would help, rather than car key fob and large fringed tassel.
> Now my thought is--we want handbags, and the basic purpose they serve is to hold our stuff, then we buy ones which cannot hold our stuff. Silly.  But we will continue to do this!



So no mod pics until fall?? ...it's ok dear 
Yeah, I know about buying bags for the wrong purpose, I think we all have done that.... ..but one learns ...


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> sq...I can't remember sleeping through the night.  I wake up at least 3 times to pee...each and every night.  Ugh!


Dear God, Bis...I forgot about the peeing 
As our dear Oreo would say...CRS!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Dear God, Bis...I forgot about the peeing
> As our dear Oreo would say...CRS!



2½ hours of sleep last night, 2 times of peeing. Have been at work. Not sure I can remember my own name right now ...  
Oh well, I'm sure I'll get a good night sleep today..


----------



## Cilifene

Hmm...I'm sure I multi quoted .... ...


----------



## Cilifene

Copenhagen 8:41 PM .... Good night ...


----------



## bisbee

We went to a concert last night (Little River Band - love them!) so I went to bed later than usual.  I was dragging at my desk this afternoon...so I took an hour off!  Home now...I'll probably watch a little TV after dinner and fall asleep watching!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> We went to a concert last night (Little River Band - love them!) so I went to bed later than usual.  I was dragging at my desk this afternoon...so I took an hour off!  Home now...I'll probably watch a little TV after dinner and fall asleep watching!


Ooh, Little River Band! Love them! They were in the Twin Cities last fall and we missed them because we were traveling. I'd love to see them.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cilifene said:


> *CDM, *the blue suede Adidas in action
> 
> View attachment 3788371
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788374


everything u wear looks fabby and sooooo chic!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Exciting news!!!
I've been thinking about getting another male Jack Russell Terrier...I miss Jimmy Cagney (the little nipper)! 
A very good breeder, not far from me, just had a litter...all males. I'm taking this as a sign. I know people who
have bought her puppies and are quite pleased. While I prefer to adopt an unwanted dog, in this instance, too
hard to find. Also a JRT can be a challenge...best to get as a puppy. Driving down tomorrow to check it out.
The breeder is giving me first choice. I want to see their little personalities.
Pictures sent by the breeder.....................


----------



## Cilifene

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> everything u wear looks fabby and sooooo chic!!!


Thank you MMIL!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Exciting news!!!
> I've been thinking about getting another male Jack Russell Terrier...I miss Jimmy Cagney (the little nipper)!
> A very good breeder, not far from me, just had a litter...all males. I'm taking this as a sign. I know people who
> have bought her puppies and are quite pleased. While I prefer to adopt an unwanted dog, in this instance, too
> hard to find. Also a JRT can be a challenge...best to get as a puppy. Driving down tomorrow to check it out.
> The breeder is giving me first choice. I want to see their little personalities.
> Pictures sent by the breeder.....................
> View attachment 3790319
> View attachment 3790322



How exciting SQ! They look very cute - personality is important though.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Exciting news!!!
> I've been thinking about getting another male Jack Russell Terrier...I miss Jimmy Cagney (the little nipper)!
> A very good breeder, not far from me, just had a litter...all males. I'm taking this as a sign. I know people who
> have bought her puppies and are quite pleased. While I prefer to adopt an unwanted dog, in this instance, too
> hard to find. Also a JRT can be a challenge...best to get as a puppy. Driving down tomorrow to check it out.
> The breeder is giving me first choice. I want to see their little personalities.
> Pictures sent by the breeder.....................
> View attachment 3790319
> View attachment 3790322


OMG, sky, so darned cute! I hope one of them works out for you! Let us know!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Exciting news!!!
> I've been thinking about getting another male Jack Russell Terrier...I miss Jimmy Cagney (the little nipper)!
> A very good breeder, not far from me, just had a litter...all males. I'm taking this as a sign. I know people who
> have bought her puppies and are quite pleased. While I prefer to adopt an unwanted dog, in this instance, too
> hard to find. Also a JRT can be a challenge...best to get as a puppy. Driving down tomorrow to check it out.
> The breeder is giving me first choice. I want to see their little personalities.
> Pictures sent by the breeder.....................
> View attachment 3790319
> View attachment 3790322


Wow, congratulations! How will you ever decide? They're adorable! That little face of the pup in the bottom pic is just too cute!


----------



## can_do_mom

My suitcase is out and I'm packing for Vegas. My sister and I are heading to the fashion markets out there very early tomorrow morning. The forecast is hot and sunny, although we aren't outside much. Mostly indoors in cool convention halls. 

My daughter will be joining us late Sunday night. It's always good to have a young person's opinion when buying.  You see everything under the sun out there. Basically every clothing seller/manufacturer is out in Vegas marketing their wares at one of these shows. Even though we are there for six days, buying for five very full days, it is impossible to see it all. It's rather daunting to be honest.  If I had more time and energy, I'd do a little shopping for me (because the shopping is amazing out there) but by the end of the day's market and then dinner, I'm beat! 

How's everyone else's summer going? I'm always sad when summer begins to wind down. As soon as we return from Vegas, my sister has a store at the Minnesota State Fair that runs for 12 days through Labor Day. It's an extremely busy, hectic time although, at dh's request, I work the fair much less than I did in previous years. He'd rather I didn't work it at all, lol!  It just makes for such a busy month and then the younger two are back in school. 

If I have time I'll post a few pics from the shows. I know you guys would get a kick out of seeing some of the booths and displays.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> My suitcase is out and I'm packing for Vegas. My sister and I are heading to the fashion markets out there very early tomorrow morning. The forecast is hot and sunny, although we aren't outside much. Mostly indoors in cool convention halls.
> 
> My daughter will be joining us late Sunday night. It's always good to have a young person's opinion when buying.  You see everything under the sun out there. Basically every clothing seller/manufacturer is out in Vegas marketing their wares at one of these shows. Even though we are there for six days, buying for five very full days, it is impossible to see it all. It's rather daunting to be honest.  If I had more time and energy, I'd do a little shopping for me (because the shopping is amazing out there) but by the end of the day's market and then dinner, I'm beat!
> 
> How's everyone else's summer going? I'm always sad when summer begins to wind down. As soon as we return from Vegas, my sister has a store at the Minnesota State Fair that runs for 12 days through Labor Day. It's an extremely busy, hectic time although, at dh's request, I work the fair much less than I did in previous years. He'd rather I didn't work it at all, lol!  It just makes for such a busy month and then the younger two are back in school.
> 
> If I have time I'll post a few pics from the shows. I know you guys would get a kick out of seeing some of the booths and displays.


I had so many great layovers in LAS over the years. Wonderful memories! Donna Summers opening night at Caesars, Frank Sinatra, 4 Tops/Temptations, David Copperfield...a lot more, CRS! I agree...terrific shopping, at your fingertips. Have fun and try to get a show in.................


----------



## skyqueen

My new baby 
Smallest and sweetest one...not too hyper. Hope my girls love him as much as I do, they're spoiled!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> My new baby
> Smallest and sweetest one...not too hyper. Hope my girls love him as much as I do, they're spoiled!
> View attachment 3792356


Congratulations!   What a cutie patootie he is!!  Enjoy!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> My new baby
> Smallest and sweetest one...not too hyper. Hope my girls love him as much as I do, they're spoiled!
> View attachment 3792356


Ohhh my goodness!!! That pic brought tears to my eyes! What a sweet little pup and your smile is infectious, Sky! Tell us what you name him. He's adorable.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I had so many great layovers in LAS over the years. Wonderful memories! Donna Summers opening night at Caesars, Frank Sinatra, 4 Tops/Temptations, David Copperfield...a lot more, CRS! I agree...terrific shopping, at your fingertips. Have fun and try to get a show in.................


So jealous that you were able to see all those wonderful acts, especially Frank Sinatra! We're always listening to his music around here. I'd like to catch Elton John one of these trips. I think he's still performing out there.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> My new baby
> Smallest and sweetest one...not too hyper. Hope my girls love him as much as I do, they're spoiled!
> View attachment 3792356


My Oreo was the runt of the litter also.  He was also the sweetest and the smartest of the litter.  I guess the little ones try harder!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My new baby
> Smallest and sweetest one...not too hyper. Hope my girls love him as much as I do, they're spoiled!
> View attachment 3792356



Awww he is so cute congratulations dear SQ  when is he moving in?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> My suitcase is out and I'm packing for Vegas. My sister and I are heading to the fashion markets out there very early tomorrow morning. The forecast is hot and sunny, although we aren't outside much. Mostly indoors in cool convention halls.
> 
> My daughter will be joining us late Sunday night. It's always good to have a young person's opinion when buying.  You see everything under the sun out there. Basically every clothing seller/manufacturer is out in Vegas marketing their wares at one of these shows. Even though we are there for six days, buying for five very full days, it is impossible to see it all. It's rather daunting to be honest.  If I had more time and energy, I'd do a little shopping for me (because the shopping is amazing out there) but by the end of the day's market and then dinner, I'm beat!
> 
> How's everyone else's summer going? I'm always sad when summer begins to wind down. As soon as we return from Vegas, my sister has a store at the Minnesota State Fair that runs for 12 days through Labor Day. It's an extremely busy, hectic time although, at dh's request, I work the fair much less than I did in previous years. He'd rather I didn't work it at all, lol!  It just makes for such a busy month and then the younger two are back in school.
> 
> If I have time I'll post a few pics from the shows. I know you guys would get a kick out of seeing some of the booths and displays.


Safe travels, and I hope you pick up some great things for the boutique!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My new baby
> Smallest and sweetest one...not too hyper. Hope my girls love him as much as I do, they're spoiled!
> View attachment 3792356


Awwwww... just love this little guy!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> My new baby
> Smallest and sweetest one...not too hyper. Hope my girls love him as much as I do, they're spoiled!
> View attachment 3792356


sq, he is beyond adorable!  Happy for you!  Name please!


----------



## skyqueen

Thanks girls...he really is adorable! 
Still working on a name...has to be a "tough guy" name


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls...he really is adorable!
> Still working on a name...has to be a "tough guy" name


Ryder, Jax, Zane, Jagger, Axel, Rocco?????


----------



## Cilifene

Tarzan...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls...he really is adorable!
> Still working on a name...has to be a "tough guy" name


Butch, J.D. (short for Jack Daniels!), Ruff (short for roughneck!)


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls...he really is adorable!
> Still working on a name...has to be a "tough guy" name


Duke.  Brando.  Joe.  Mister.


----------



## Cilifene

Date night with DH yesterday ...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Date night with DH yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 3794357


You rock, Doll!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Ryder, Jax, Zane, Jagger, Axel, Rocco?????





Cilifene said:


> Tarzan...





ElainePG said:


> Butch, J.D. (short for Jack Daniels!), Ruff (short for roughneck!)





bisbee said:


> Duke.  Brando.  Joe.  Mister.


You girls are the best! Thanks for all the suggestions but I have to go with...................
"Dirty Harry" Callahan...Harry for short.
BadA$$!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You girls are the best! Thanks for all the suggestions but I have to go with...................
> "Dirty Harry" Callahan...Harry for short.
> BadA$$!
> View attachment 3794627


Love this name!


----------



## ElainePG

@skyqueen this is for you... and Harry!


----------



## Cocoabean

skyqueen said:


> You girls are the best! Thanks for all the suggestions but I have to go with...................
> "Dirty Harry" Callahan...Harry for short.
> BadA$$!
> View attachment 3794627



He is fabulous!! I don't post in this thread, but read it often. Was going to say that sometimes you have to get to know them, and the name becomes clear.

Happy new furrever home to Harry! I don't think I could do the puppy raising thing again. I'll be sticking with adult poochies. We have two Labradors, one is 14 1/2 years old and slowing down greatly. We'll not be getting the big ones any longer. I just cannot handle them these days. In May, my 6 year old girlie pulled me down in our campsite trying to get to a little off leash beagle that came into our site. I was trying to move ours out of eyeshot when she spotted the little devil. I didn't let go of the leash quick enough. She is 93 pounds of muscle. I had both of ours while DH moved to get the beagle (he was closer to the small dog--bad decision for me to take both of ours!).

The x-ray did not show a fracture, but I still have some discomfort from time-to-time. 

Anyway, I ramble...all to say I love the photos of Dirty Harry, and am very pleased for you and him!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> @skyqueen this is for you... and Harry!
> Just wonderful, Elaine...thank you!
> I think I've seen this movie a million times...never gets old. Mild in today's climate





Cocoabean said:


> He is fabulous!! I don't post in this thread, but read it often. Was going to say that sometimes you have to get to know them, and the name becomes clear.
> 
> Happy new furrever home to Harry! I don't think I could do the puppy raising thing again. I'll be sticking with adult poochies. We have two Labradors, one is 14 1/2 years old and slowing down greatly. We'll not be getting the big ones any longer. I just cannot handle them these days. In May, my 6 year old girlie pulled me down in our campsite trying to get to a little off leash beagle that came into our site. I was trying to move ours out of eyeshot when she spotted the little devil. I didn't let go of the leash quick enough. She is 93 pounds of muscle. I had both of ours while DH moved to get the beagle (he was closer to the small dog--bad decision for me to take both of ours!).
> 
> The x-ray did not show a fracture, but I still have some discomfort from time-to-time.
> 
> Anyway, I ramble...all to say I love the photos of Dirty Harry, and am very pleased for you and him!


Thanks, Cocoa...glad to "see" you back


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> @skyqueen this is for you... and Harry!



Wonderful, Elaine...Harry and I thank you 
I've seen this movie a million times...an oldie but goody! Mild by today's standards.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> You girls are the best! Thanks for all the suggestions but I have to go with...................
> "Dirty Harry" Callahan...Harry for short.
> BadA$$!
> View attachment 3794627



Handsome Harry ....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

skyqueen said:


> My new baby
> Smallest and sweetest one...not too hyper. Hope my girls love him as much as I do, they're spoiled!
> View attachment 3792356


awww... congrats!  i adopted a JRT when he was 2 and had him 14 years until his death at 16. smartest dog EVER, hands down they are one of the smartest breeds. they have a high energy level for an active adult. enjoy your new little guy!!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Date night with DH yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 3794357


All I can say is  W O W !!!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> You girls are the best! Thanks for all the suggestions but I have to go with...................
> "Dirty Harry" Callahan...Harry for short.
> BadA$$!
> View attachment 3794627


My grandpa's name was Harry....he was the sweetest and kindest man,,,,,,


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> You girls are the best! Thanks for all the suggestions but I have to go with...................
> "Dirty Harry" Callahan...Harry for short.
> BadA$$!
> View attachment 3794627


"Go ahead, make my day."


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cilifene said:


> Date night with DH yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 3794357


WHOLY CRAP!!! i am so in love with your look!! your closet must be amazing!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> All I can say is  W O W !!!!


Thank you Oreo!


----------



## Cilifene

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> WHOLY CRAP!!! i am so in love with your look!! your closet must be amazing!!



Thanks Maggie! my closet really is small I'm very good at clearing out. But I do have a few expensive finer things like the Balmain blazer and Jimmy Choo ankle boots and a few Burberry coats. The shorts I'm wearing is from H&M


----------



## skyqueen

ccbaggirl89 said:


> awww... congrats!  i adopted a JRT when he was 2 and had him 14 years until his death at 16. smartest dog EVER, hands down they are one of the smartest breeds. they have a high energy level for an active adult. enjoy your new little guy!!!


Harry will be my 4th JRT...love the breed! My last JRT, Jimmy Cagney, was a nipper...bit us and everyone else. Don't know why, raised like the others, who were very lovable..................
Hopefully Harry will have a sweeter disposition.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Harry will be my 4th JRT...love the breed! My last JRT, Jimmy Cagney, was a nipper...bit us and everyone else. Don't know why, raised like the others, who were very lovable..................
> Hopefully Harry will have a sweeter disposition.


Fingers crossed for Harry ...


----------



## can_do_mom

Having a great time in Vegas at MAGIC. We have found some really wonderful fashions for my sister's boutique. I have more totes than I know what to do with, ha ha! Everyone hands them out for free. The blue tote shown is one of many. Tomorrow is our last day at the markets and then we fly home on Thursday. 

It's not all fun and games, let me tell you. Thought I was going to have to duke it out with a woman who was incredibly rude and aggressive and breaking all buying etiquette by taking items my daughter had gathered to show me after I asked her to stop.  She pushed me too far and I confess I said something I won't even repeat here. 

I've got to get to bed. We have another very full day ahead!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3796673
> 
> Having a great time in Vegas at MAGIC. We have found some really wonderful fashions for my sister's boutique. I have more totes than I know what to do with, ha ha! Everyone hands them out for free. The blue tote shown is one of many. Tomorrow is our last day at the markets and then we fly home on Thursday.
> 
> It's not all fun and games, let me tell you. Thought I was going to have to duke it out with a woman who was incredibly rude and aggressive and breaking all buying etiquette by taking items my daughter had gathered to show me after I asked her to stop.  She pushed me too far and I confess I said something I won't even repeat here.
> 
> I've got to get to bed. We have another very full day ahead!


LOVE your top...sexy and fun!
Good for you...I'm sick of people with no boundaries!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3796673
> 
> Having a great time in Vegas at MAGIC. We have found some really wonderful fashions for my sister's boutique. I have more totes than I know what to do with, ha ha! Everyone hands them out for free. The blue tote shown is one of many. Tomorrow is our last day at the markets and then we fly home on Thursday.
> 
> It's not all fun and games, let me tell you. Thought I was going to have to duke it out with a woman who was incredibly rude and aggressive and breaking all buying etiquette by taking items my daughter had gathered to show me after I asked her to stop.  She pushed me too far and I confess I said something I won't even repeat here.
> 
> I've got to get to bed. We have another very full day ahead!



You look fantastic CDM - love your outfit ...and your hair!


----------



## can_do_mom

Thanks Sky and Cilifene! We are waiting for our morning shuttle to the last day of the market so I have a few minutes to jump online. We've been blessed with perfect weather out here. Vegas can be brutally hot in the summer and it's not too bad this time. 

Congratulations, Skyqueen on the newest addition to the family! Harry is adorable and I love his name! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Cute story: I asked Charles if I could take his pic and use it on IG a couple days ago. When I was walking by his booth again yesterday I quick stopped in and showed him this pic. He apologized that the mimosas were gone but dug the very last two cake pops out of his secret stash and gave them to dd and I with a hug. What a sweetie! ❤️


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3796954
> 
> Cute story: I asked Charles if I could take his pic and use it on IG a couple days ago. When I was walking by his booth again yesterday I quick stopped in and showed him this pic. He apologized that the mimosas were gone but dug the very last two cake pops out of his secret stash and gave them to dd and I with a hug. What a sweetie! ❤️


Great story, CDM! You make friends wherever you go!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3796673
> 
> Having a great time in Vegas at MAGIC. We have found some really wonderful fashions for my sister's boutique. I have more totes than I know what to do with, ha ha! Everyone hands them out for free. The blue tote shown is one of many. Tomorrow is our last day at the markets and then we fly home on Thursday.
> 
> It's not all fun and games, let me tell you. Thought I was going to have to duke it out with a woman who was incredibly rude and aggressive and breaking all buying etiquette by taking items my daughter had gathered to show me after I asked her to stop.  She pushed me too far and I confess I said something I won't even repeat here.
> 
> I've got to get to bed. We have another very full day ahead!


you-go-girl!!! wow u look fantastic!!


----------



## can_do_mom

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> you-go-girl!!! wow u look fantastic!!


Thanks MMIL! Finished up our last day of buying today. Found some really fantastic lines and I had some wonderful interactions with people today. I don't even know how it happens, it just does. I stopped by some workers in a tiny cafe food area and had them laughing so hard by the time I trotted off to catch up with my sis. Sadly, they told me people yell at them all day because of how expensive the food is. (The food at this particular show is quite expensive. $6.50 for a bottle of water?) But obviously, it's not their fault. Anyway, we shared a fun moment. 

On a more serious note, a very kind man was selling the most gorgeous fur coats, jackets, wraps, I had ever seen. We spent 10-15 minutes visiting and in that time I found out that today was his birthday, he is newly widowed and that he sells furs to keep himself busy. Oof! He said "I don't know why I am telling you this, but I feel like I've always known you." Sometimes you can skip the small talk and get right to the things that matter. He gave me a beautiful fur pom that I could clip on my purse, a hug and wished me well and I'll probably never see him again. He doesn't know this, but he is in my prayers.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Great story, CDM! You make friends wherever you go!


Aw, thanks Elaine. It's a blessing that I am able to travel and interact with so many wonderful people! ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Eclipse Day, girls!
We are only getting 70% of a total eclipse on Cape Cod but still thrilling...may watch it
on the beach.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy Eclipse Day, girls!
> We are only getting 70% of a total eclipse on Cape Cod but still thrilling...may watch it
> on the beach.


We were supposed to see about 70% of it but were fogged in this morning. No eclipse for us, so I sat in my living room chair and live-streamed it from the NASA web site. Yay for technology!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Happy Eclipse Day, girls!
> We are only getting 70% of a total eclipse on Cape Cod but still thrilling...may watch it
> on the beach.



We were fortunate and had 99.8% viewing of the eclipse. To say it was spectacular is an understatement. Seeing nature's perfect alignment was a moving experience. We saw total darkness with stars and the temperature dropped 10 degrees.  The sun reemerging was almost a mystical experience and something I will never forget.


----------



## Cocoabean

We had 58%, and the clouds cleared out in time! I made a pin point paper viewer. It worked great! 10th grade science class came back to me. How fun!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> We were supposed to see about 70% of it but were fogged in this morning. No eclipse for us, so I sat in my living room chair and live-streamed it from the NASA web site. Yay for technology!





Izzy48 said:


> We were fortunate and had 99.8% viewing of the eclipse. To say it was spectacular is an understatement. Seeing nature's perfect alignment was a moving experience. We saw total darkness with stars and the temperature dropped 10 degrees.  The sun reemerging was almost a mystical experience and something I will never forget.





Cocoabean said:


> We had 58%, and the clouds cleared out in time! I made a pin point paper viewer. It worked great! 10th grade science class came back to me. How fun!
> 
> View attachment 3802004


I had friends with the special dark sunglasses...it was so cool watching the moon cross over the sun. I did a selfie on my iPhone...was surprised how well it came out!
Terrific pic, Cocoa!!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Hi fellow eclipse watchers. We were lucky enough to drive 7 hours to see totality (yesterday), and had great weather. Love seeing y'alls pics. This is a sequence leading to totality using a solar safe telescope and iPhone 7.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> We were fortunate and had 99.8% viewing of the eclipse. To say it was spectacular is an understatement. Seeing nature's perfect alignment was a moving experience. We saw total darkness with stars and the temperature dropped 10 degrees.  The sun reemerging was almost a mystical experience and something I will never forget.


How incredibly exciting, *Izzy*! I'm so pleased that you got to see such a spectacular event.


----------



## ElainePG

Pmrbfay said:


> Hi fellow eclipse watchers. We were lucky enough to drive 7 hours to see totality (yesterday), and had great weather. Love seeing y'alls pics. This is a sequence leading to totality using a solar safe telescope and iPhone 7.
> View attachment 3802028
> 
> View attachment 3802029


Wow! Great post... thank you!!!!


----------



## bisbee

I live in Baltimore where it was supposed to be clear, but got cloudy.  Not having the glasses, I decided to watch instead online.  Not the same as being there, but I watched the event online in Oregon and again in a park in Nebraska and it was quite exciting!


----------



## can_do_mom

We were supposed to have about 80% totality here but it clouded up on us as well. I had made a doctor appointment a month ago so I was driving at that time anyway. It did get darker here, but not to the extent that others have described. Cool pics that everyone has shared!


----------



## skyqueen

Pmrbfay said:


> Hi fellow eclipse watchers. We were lucky enough to drive 7 hours to see totality (yesterday), and had great weather. Love seeing y'alls pics. This is a sequence leading to totality using a solar safe telescope and iPhone 7.
> View attachment 3802028
> 
> View attachment 3802029


OMG...better than NASA! Wonderful!!!
Next total eclipse is in 2024 and will be on a south to north diagonal course...Mazatlan, Mexico to Newfoundland, Canada.


----------



## Pmrbfay

skyqueen said:


> OMG...better than NASA! Wonderful!!!
> Next total eclipse is in 2024 and will be on a south to north diagonal course...Mazatlan, Mexico to Newfoundland, Canada.



Thanks @skyqueen! And LOL!  Funny you say that about NASA. I've been teaching astronomy since 1998, first as a university instructor, and now as a volunteer (in banking now). I'm also a NASA Solar System Ambassador, since 2010. Can't wait for the next eclipse!  It'll go thru my home state so I won't have to drive so far to see it [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

Pmrbfay said:


> Thanks @skyqueen! And LOL!  Funny you say that about NASA. I've been teaching astronomy since 1998, first as a university instructor, and now as a volunteer (in banking now). I'm also a NASA Solar System Ambassador, since 2010. Can't wait for the next eclipse!  It'll go thru my home state so I won't have to drive so far to see it [emoji106][emoji6]


My DS, who has Asperger's, is an astronomy freak. He flew down to the KSC and saw the space shuttle Atlantis and it's mission to fix the Hubble telescope in 2009 (last mission). Also had dinner with a retired astronaut. Absolutely thrilling...he took videos on his iPhone for his astronomy class. 
He was depressed when they demoted Pluto to a dwarf planet! 
What a wonderful job, Pmrbfay!


----------



## can_do_mom

My BIL worked on the space shuttle for many years until retirement.  He loved his job and was much appreciated at the cape.  He's in his 80's and is a real character.  We saw the shuttle go up a few times and were even able to see it land once, which was a real thrill.


----------



## megt10

Hi, everyone. Stopping by to say hope everyone had a wonderful summer and I think I am going to be around more in the future. I've missed too much to try and catch up so I will just start right here.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Hi, everyone. Stopping by to say hope everyone had a wonderful summer and I think I am going to be around more in the future. I've missed too much to try and catch up so I will just start right here.


Hello, *meg*! How nice to see you here.


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> Hi, everyone. Stopping by to say hope everyone had a wonderful summer and I think I am going to be around more in the future. I've missed too much to try and catch up so I will just start right here.


Well!! Don't know where you went. but WELCOME BACK!


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Well!! Don't know where you went. but WELCOME BACK!


Thanks Elaine and Barbee. Life just got busy and I got so behind in the conversations that it felt pointless trying to catch up. Then I started Instagram and enjoy it but miss you ladies. So here I am.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Hello, *meg*! How nice to see you here.


Thanks , Elaine.


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Hi, everyone. Stopping by to say hope everyone had a wonderful summer and I think I am going to be around more in the future. I've missed too much to try and catch up so I will just start right here.



Looking forward to hearing from you, Meg. Missed you!


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thanks Elaine and Barbee. Life just got busy and I got so behind in the conversations that it felt pointless trying to catch up. Then I started Instagram and enjoy it but miss you ladies. So here I am.


It's been fun to follow you on IG, meg, and see all your photos, but the conversations we have here on this thread are very different (often more in-depth!) than IG posts. 
So I'm glad you're back here. 
Do you have any travel planned for this fall, after the holidays? I know it's blistering hot in SoCal right now, and I'm sure you just want to stay inside in the air conditioning at the moment, but once the temps cool down a bit???
And how are the furbabies?


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Looking forward to hearing from you, Meg. Missed you!


Thanks, Izzy. I missed you all too.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> It's been fun to follow you on IG, meg, and see all your photos, but the conversations we have here on this thread are very different (often more in-depth!) than IG posts.
> So I'm glad you're back here.
> Do you have any travel planned for this fall, after the holidays? I know it's blistering hot in SoCal right now, and I'm sure you just want to stay inside in the air conditioning at the moment, but once the temps cool down a bit???
> And how are the furbabies?


Yeah, Instagram is fun and has allowed me to participate without getting too involved, kwim? We don't have any travel plans at the moment. My MIL has a broken elbow. She is in her 3rd cast and needs help with everything. So no plans as it is healing very slowly. I have Visiting Angels in M-F 8-4 most days and I have been getting back to the gym and doing other things that I enjoy. The furkids are doing well except for the heat. Their walks have been rather limited. It is 110 right now and will be that way for the next several days. I have been pretty active with Fitbit since last November and rarely sit anymore so I found it hard to find the time to get on tpf.


----------



## megt10

Also I stopped getting thread updates but they started working again so hopefully I won't fall so behind. I am now walking and using my phone to multitask.


----------



## oreo713

Welcome back Meg!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Welcome back Meg!


Thank you, Oreo! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Oreo! How are you ladies doing?


I did a bit of damage during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale... 
And I just treated myself to a preloved bag. Rebecca Minkoff, of all things! She was the designer I first started with when I became obsessed with handbags in 2013, but then I sort of "grew away" from the RM brand when I first moved into Marc Jacobs, and then into Mulberry, and Balenciaga, and the rest is history. 
But a couple of weeks ago I found myself daydreaming about the really old days of RM, when her bags had unique (not copycat) designs, and terrific smooshy leather, and I found this little treasure from a TPF-er on eBay. 
It's a Cupid from the first year they came out, which was 2011, and it's in mint condition. The leather is fabulous, I adore the color & the antique silver hardware, it weighs next to nothing, it's a perfect "casual run-around doing errands" style, and I just can tell I'm going to get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Also I stopped getting thread updates but they started working again so hopefully I won't fall so behind. I am now walking and using my phone to multitask.


How do you get thread updates?


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Also I stopped getting thread updates but they started working again so hopefully I won't fall so behind. I am now walking and using my phone to multitask.


Wait... what??? You're walking in all that heat???
Or are you on a treadmill indoors?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> How do you get thread updates?


I'd like to know this, too. I find that sometimes I do (in my email) and sometimes I don't. It's kind of hit or miss.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I'd like to know this, too. I find that sometimes I do (in my email) and sometimes I don't. It's kind of hit or miss.


It's like that for me, too. Kinda random. So when I haven't gotten an update in a while I try to check back in.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I did a bit of damage during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale...
> And I just treated myself to a preloved bag. Rebecca Minkoff, of all things! She was the designer I first started with when I became obsessed with handbags in 2013, but then I sort of "grew away" from the RM brand when I first moved into Marc Jacobs, and then into Mulberry, and Balenciaga, and the rest is history.
> But a couple of weeks ago I found myself daydreaming about the really old days of RM, when her bags had unique (not copycat) designs, and terrific smooshy leather, and I found this little treasure from a TPF-er on eBay.
> It's a Cupid from the first year they came out, which was 2011, and it's in mint condition. The leather is fabulous, I adore the color & the antique silver hardware, it weighs next to nothing, it's a perfect "casual run-around doing errands" style, and I just can tell I'm going to get a lot of use out of it.
> View attachment 3811139


Great looking bag, Elaine! What a versatile color! I picked up a RM bag (my first by her) this summer that I love. I took it on my Vegas buying trip and it performed beautifully! I'll have to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## can_do_mom

megt10 said:


> Thanks Elaine and Barbee. Life just got busy and I got so behind in the conversations that it felt pointless trying to catch up. Then I started Instagram and enjoy it but miss you ladies. So here I am.


Hi Meg! Welcome back! I've really enjoyed seeing your pics on IG. I've been busy helping my sister with her store lately. We've been at our local state fair and it's kicking my butt! Today was my last day but the rest of the team is there through Labor Day. I've got a ton of things that need catching up on here at home so tomorrow will be busy!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Great looking bag, Elaine! What a versatile color! I picked up a RM bag (my first by her) this summer that I love. I took it on my Vegas buying trip and it performed beautifully! I'll have to post pics tomorrow.


Would love to see photos of your new bag! I just went on her web site, and some of the bags from this season really had me drooling!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I'd like to know this, too. I find that sometimes I do (in my email) and sometimes I don't. It's kind of hit or miss.


They started appearing again after a long time. I had turned on post notifications with email but still never got anything. So I am not sure why it started sending me notifications again.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> I did a bit of damage during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale...
> And I just treated myself to a preloved bag. Rebecca Minkoff, of all things! She was the designer I first started with when I became obsessed with handbags in 2013, but then I sort of "grew away" from the RM brand when I first moved into Marc Jacobs, and then into Mulberry, and Balenciaga, and the rest is history.
> But a couple of weeks ago I found myself daydreaming about the really old days of RM, when her bags had unique (not copycat) designs, and terrific smooshy leather, and I found this little treasure from a TPF-er on eBay.
> It's a Cupid from the first year they came out, which was 2011, and it's in mint condition. The leather is fabulous, I adore the color & the antique silver hardware, it weighs next to nothing, it's a perfect "casual run-around doing errands" style, and I just can tell I'm going to get a lot of use out of it.
> View attachment 3811139


It is really pretty. I didn't buy anything from the Nordstrom or NAP sale. I got a few things from the NM sale and the sale from Chanel.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Wait... what??? You're walking in all that heat???
> Or are you on a treadmill indoors?


I don't have a treadmill. I have used it at the gym. I get up early to do my minimum walking and the rest is done in my house. It depends on MIL if I have coverage for her.


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> Hi Meg! Welcome back! I've really enjoyed seeing your pics on IG. I've been busy helping my sister with her store lately. We've been at our local state fair and it's kicking my butt! Today was my last day but the rest of the team is there through Labor Day. I've got a ton of things that need catching up on here at home so tomorrow will be busy!


Thanks. The LA County fair starts today and it's going to be 107. I can't imagine working in the heat or even going. I usually take my MIL on a cooler day but won't this year with the full arm cast.


----------



## megt10

Since I was last here I received my special order Birkin 30 in chèvre leather. The color combination is rose Sakura and Gris perle. I have 3 more special orders outstanding. 2 Kelly's and a Constance. I have been waiting on the first Kelly for 17 months. At this point I don't know what bag will arrive first.


----------



## megt10

I have purchased in the last year a couple of Chanel bags and 2 LV NF and cross body bag. Oh and a Goyard St Louis PM. I have used those bags more than anything else.


----------



## megt10

I continue to downsize my handbag collection. I still have several that I am not using but I love so it is harder to let go of them. I am down to 45 bags I think and that includes clutches. I can probably let go of at least 10 more.


----------



## skyqueen

Welcome back, Meg 
I picked my new baby up Wednesday. Funny how you can fall in love with a dog so quickly,
but I am in love  Smart and loving! The breeder said "crate him at night"...to hell with that.
He's slept with me and Annie Oakley both nights and did just fine. A total lovebug!
Dirty Harry


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Welcome back, Meg
> I picked my new baby up Wednesday. Funny how you can fall in love with a dog so quickly,
> but I am in love  Smart and loving! The breeder said "crate him at night"...to hell with that.
> He's slept with me and Annie Oakley both nights and did just fine. A total lovebug!
> Dirty Harry
> View attachment 3811580
> 
> View attachment 3811581


OMG he is adorable! Congratulations SQ. I am so happy for you. I agree it is so easy to fall in love with dogs. My boys sleep with me too every night. I don't think I could sleep without them anymore. Rudy has turned into the best dog ever. I've had him now since January of last year. I can't remember if I told you all about him.


----------



## megt10

Here's an updated picture of Rudy and Misha. He has learned everything from Misha. They are so bonded to each other. Since Misha is my little furry soulmate that is a wonderful thing. Misha turns 12 this year and Rudy is about 6 now.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Welcome back, Meg
> I picked my new baby up Wednesday. Funny how you can fall in love with a dog so quickly,
> but I am in love  Smart and loving! The breeder said "crate him at night"...to hell with that.
> He's slept with me and Annie Oakley both nights and did just fine. A total lovebug!
> Dirty Harry
> View attachment 3811580
> 
> View attachment 3811581


So cute!!  I'm jealous, but in the same respect, I am so happy for you, SQ!!  .  I wish I could have another dog.  It just isn't in the cards for me right now.   Perhaps if things ever settle down here.  I miss my Oreo every day.  I can't believe it's going to be a year that he's gone on the 23rd of this month.


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3811590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an updated picture of Rudy and Misha. He has learned everything from Misha. They are so bonded to each other. Since Misha is my little furry soulmate that is a wonderful thing. Misha turns 12 this year and Rudy is about 6 now.


I remember what you went through in the beginning with Misha.  He is truly your solemate and it was meant to be.  It so nice when they learn good habits from each other.  Wouldn't it be lovely if people could do the same thing??


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Welcome back, Meg
> I picked my new baby up Wednesday. Funny how you can fall in love with a dog so quickly,
> but I am in love  Smart and loving! The breeder said "crate him at night"...to hell with that.
> He's slept with me and Annie Oakley both nights and did just fine. A total lovebug!
> Dirty Harry
> View attachment 3811580
> 
> View attachment 3811581


OMG, look at that little guy! He is just too cute for words, SQ. I'm so glad he and Annie Oakley have bonded, I can just imagine the three of you snuggling up at night!


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> So cute!!  I'm jealous, but in the same respect, I am so happy for you, SQ!!  .  I wish I could have another dog.  It just isn't in the cards for me right now.   Perhaps if things ever settle down here.  I miss my Oreo every day.  I can't believe it's going to be a year that he's gone on the 23rd of this month.


Oh, sweetie, I am so sorry about Oreo. It is so hard losing them. They are family. I can't even think about losing these 2 boys.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> OMG, look at that little guy! He is just too cute for words, SQ. I'm so glad he and Annie Oakley have bonded, I can just imagine the three of you snuggling up at night!


Have I never posted his picture here? It's been so long that I can't remember. Here are
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 my favorites.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> Have I never posted his picture here? It's been so long that I can't remember. Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811693
> View attachment 3811694
> View attachment 3811695
> View attachment 3811696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorites.


Love your furbabies, *meg*!


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Love your furbabies, *meg*!


Thanks, Elaine. I can't imagine my life without them.


----------



## bisbee

Sky, Dirty Harry is adorable beyond measure!  Almost makes me want a dog...but I will stick with cats.  They suit my lifestyle now.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Welcome back, Meg
> I picked my new baby up Wednesday. Funny how you can fall in love with a dog so quickly,
> but I am in love  Smart and loving! The breeder said "crate him at night"...to hell with that.
> He's slept with me and Annie Oakley both nights and did just fine. A total lovebug!
> Dirty Harry
> View attachment 3811580
> 
> View attachment 3811581


Sky, Harry is too adorable for words! ❤️ Enjoy your time of bonding with your new "baby".


----------



## can_do_mom

It's not the greatest pic, but here's the Rebecca Minkoff bag I bought this summer, Elaine. It's open on the top with just the leather strap as a closure. I like the outside pocket. That's where I put my phone. The leather is wonderful and I really like the color: a warm red with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## can_do_mom

. 





megt10 said:


> Thanks. The LA County fair starts today and it's going to be 107. I can't imagine working in the heat or even going. I usually take my MIL on a cooler day but won't this year with the full arm cast.


Meg, I'm sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope her arm heals up soon. My sis is at the MN State Fair. Supposedly the biggest fair in the US but it's the only state fair I've been to so I'm hardly an expert. I'm thankful the temps have not been too hot. It's so hard on our employees and I'm the "HR manager" for this gig. LOL!


----------



## can_do_mom

This isn't as cute as all the other sweet pooch pics, but this is our schnoodle, Theodore, napping on my lap as we head north to the cabin. I was gone a lot in August so he's been very clingy today.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3811975
> 
> It's not the greatest pic, but here's the Rebecca Minkoff bag I bought this summer, Elaine. It's open on the top with just the leather strap as a closure. I like the outside pocket. That's where I put my phone. The leather is wonderful and I really like the color: a warm red with gunmetal hardware.


Wow, CDM, I just love this bag! Aren't those outside phone pockets the best! And the red leather is a perfect match to the gm hardware.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Wow, CDM, I just love this bag! Aren't those outside phone pockets the best! And the red leather is a perfect match to the gm hardware.


Thanks, Elaine! It's been a great bag for me. My daughters work at a boutique that carries RM and Longchamp and Lilly Pulitzer and some other lovely things. They offered family members 50% off any full price item in the store last summer. I'd had my eye on that bag for a while so I snapped it up. It kind of reminds me of the Hermes Evelyn (I think that's the right name!) at a fraction of the price. Super yummy leather! ❤️


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Elaine! It's been a great bag for me. My daughters work at a boutique that carries RM and Longchamp and Lilly Pulitzer and some other lovely things. They offered family members 50% off any full price item in the store last summer. I'd had my eye on that bag for a while so I snapped it up. *It kind of reminds me of the Hermes Evelyn* (I think that's the right name!) at a fraction of the price. Super yummy leather! ❤️


Yes, I think you're right! @skyqueen , don't you have an Evelyn? Can you weigh in?
Lucky you to get it at 50% off... that's a real bargain! And red bags are always SO gorgeous!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I think you're right! @skyqueen , don't you have an Evelyn? Can you weigh in?
> Lucky you to get it at 50% off... that's a real bargain! And red bags are always SO gorgeous!


Plus SO fun for pairing scarves, right Elaine?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Plus SO fun for pairing scarves, right Elaine?


Totally!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I did a bit of damage during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale...
> And I just treated myself to a preloved bag. Rebecca Minkoff, of all things! She was the designer I first started with when I became obsessed with handbags in 2013, but then I sort of "grew away" from the RM brand when I first moved into Marc Jacobs, and then into Mulberry, and Balenciaga, and the rest is history.
> But a couple of weeks ago I found myself daydreaming about the really old days of RM, when her bags had unique (not copycat) designs, and terrific smooshy leather, and I found this little treasure from a TPF-er on eBay.
> It's a Cupid from the first year they came out, which was 2011, and it's in mint condition. The leather is fabulous, I adore the color & the antique silver hardware, it weighs next to nothing, it's a perfect "casual run-around doing errands" style, and I just can tell I'm going to get a lot of use out of it.
> View attachment 3811139



Buttery soft leather love it


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Welcome back, Meg
> I picked my new baby up Wednesday. Funny how you can fall in love with a dog so quickly,
> but I am in love  Smart and loving! The breeder said "crate him at night"...to hell with that.
> He's slept with me and Annie Oakley both nights and did just fine. A total lovebug!
> Dirty Harry
> View attachment 3811580
> 
> View attachment 3811581



Awww, he is so cute SQ - thanks for posting!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3811975
> 
> It's not the greatest pic, but here's the Rebecca Minkoff bag I bought this summer, Elaine. It's open on the top with just the leather strap as a closure. I like the outside pocket. That's where I put my phone. The leather is wonderful and I really like the color: a warm red with gunmetal hardware.



Absolutely love this look CDM! what a beautiful red!


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I continue to downsize my handbag collection. I still have several that I am not using but I love so it is harder to let go of them. I am down to 45 bags I think and that includes clutches. I can probably let go of at least 10 more.



Welcome back dear!  Gorgeous new bags   and great that you still are downsizing


----------



## megt10

Cilifene said:


> Welcome back dear!  Gorgeous new bags   and great that you still are downsizing


Thanks, C! I am still downsizing for sure. I just need to get motivated again.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Elaine! It's been a great bag for me. My daughters work at a boutique that carries RM and Longchamp and Lilly Pulitzer and some other lovely things. They offered family members 50% off any full price item in the store last summer. I'd had my eye on that bag for a while so I snapped it up. It kind of reminds me of the Hermes Evelyn (I think that's the right name!) at a fraction of the price. Super yummy leather! ❤️





ElainePG said:


> Yes, I think you're right! @skyqueen , don't you have an Evelyn? Can you weigh in?
> Lucky you to get it at 50% off... that's a real bargain! And red bags are always SO gorgeous!


Good memory, Elaine! I have a black Evelyne PM. Sorry to say I haven't used it in 2 years. I got a new AW strap and still don't wear it. I think I like your new RM better, CDM!


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3811975
> 
> It's not the greatest pic, but here's the Rebecca Minkoff bag I bought this summer, Elaine. It's open on the top with just the leather strap as a closure. I like the outside pocket. That's where I put my phone. The leather is wonderful and I really like the color: a warm red with gunmetal hardware.


Love the bag. It is so pretty. It does remind me of the Evelyn. I like the size of this one better. I had the PM version of the Evie and found it too big for my liking. I tried the TPM and found it too small. This looks just right. I love bags that have an outside pocket for a phone.


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry had a busy day, yesterday. Rode with me in the car and was introduced to several
people. A perfect gentleman!


----------



## oreo713

megt10 said:


> Have I never posted his picture here? It's been so long that I can't remember. Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811693
> View attachment 3811694
> View attachment 3811695
> View attachment 3811696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorites.


Absolutely adorable, Meg!   How is Sammy feeling these days?  How long HAS it been?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Dirty Harry had a busy day, yesterday. Rode with me in the car and *was introduced to several people*. A perfect gentleman!


I'll bet he made their day... 
(Sorry... I couldn't resist!)


----------



## Cilifene

Anyone have any Celine bags? sorry, but can't remember


----------



## can_do_mom

megt10 said:


> Love the bag. It is so pretty. It does remind me of the Evelyn. I like the size of this one better. I had the PM version of the Evie and found it too big for my liking. I tried the TPM and found it too small. This looks just right. I love bags that have an outside pocket for a phone.


Thank you, Meg! I had been wanting a red medium sized bag with silver or gunmetal hardware for a while and this one ticked all the boxes.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Dirty Harry had a busy day, yesterday. Rode with me in the car and was introduced to several
> people. A perfect gentleman!


Harry, the perfect gentleman.  How sweet!  It's so important to socialize them when they're young. Our pooch was a very bad boy, barking all night up at the cabin. He doesn't do well with change. Ugh!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Anyone have any Celine bags? sorry, but can't remember


Yup...Celine Mini Luggage. The most gorgeous lipstick red color and I never use this one either. 
Although I'm thinking of carrying Dirty Harry around in it. Perfect size for both


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Yup...Celine Mini Luggage. The most gorgeous lipstick red color and I never use this one either.
> Although I'm thinking of carrying Dirty Harry around in it. Perfect size for both
> View attachment 3813075


It looks fabulous with your LV shawl!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Yup...Celine Mini Luggage. The most gorgeous lipstick red color and I never use this one either.
> Although I'm thinking of carrying Dirty Harry around in it. Perfect size for both
> View attachment 3813075


It is a stunning bag.  Why don't you ever wear it?


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Absolutely adorable, Meg!   How is Sammy feeling these days?  How long HAS it been?


Sammie seems fine. The girls are 9 years old now. Mishap will be 12 this month and we're using Rudy's adoption date for his birthday so he will be 7-ish in January. Sammie is more restless at night. More yowling than ever. She is my very early alarm clock, but physically they can't find anything wrong with her.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> Yup...Celine Mini Luggage. The most gorgeous lipstick red color and I never use this one either.
> Although I'm thinking of carrying Dirty Harry around in it. Perfect size for both
> View attachment 3813075


SQ it is a beautiful bag. Love the color. Why don't you use it?


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> Harry, the perfect gentleman.  How sweet!  It's so important to socialize them when they're young. Our pooch was a very bad boy, barking all night up at the cabin. He doesn't do well with change. Ugh!


Aww, that is too bad. Rudy is the perfect gentleman as well. Misha gets so excited and wants to see everything and meet everyone. He isn't much fun to try and control.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> It is a stunning bag.  Why don't you ever wear it?





megt10 said:


> SQ it is a beautiful bag. Love the color. Why don't you use it?


Handheld...if only it had a shoulder strap. The Nano Luggage has both.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Handheld...if only it had a shoulder strap. The Nano Luggage has both.


It's interesting how small details can get in the way of a product's useability. Could you add a strap or is the bag too heavy for that? I seem to recall reading that it was a heavy bag. It's such a beautiful bag, it's a shame that you don't carry it.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Yup...Celine Mini Luggage. The most gorgeous lipstick red color and I never use this one either.
> Although I'm thinking of carrying Dirty Harry around in it. Perfect size for both
> View attachment 3813075



Oh yes, I remember this red beauty! It is gorgeous SQ   medium is a big bag I'm sure it will fit perfect for Dirty Harry .. hehe.. 
I did have a Nano once. I tried the micro.Luggage is such a great shape. It's funny how the shape a of a bag suits differently on us. The saint laurent Sac Du Jour in small size doesn't suit me -- but the luggage micro suits me so nice.
I'm not buying it for now though....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Oh yes, I remember this red beauty! It is gorgeous SQ   medium is a big bag I'm sure it will fit perfect for Dirty Harry .. hehe..
> I did have a Nano once. I tried the micro.Luggage is such a great shape. It's funny how the shape a of a bag suits differently on us. The saint laurent Sac Du Jour in small size doesn't suit me -- but the luggage micro suits me so nice.
> I'm not buying it for now though....


I had a saint laurent Sac Du Jour in small for about 5 minutes... I had to sell it because it weighed waaaaaaay too much. 
I don't know WHAT I was thinking when I tried it on in the YSL boutique; I was just blown away by the color and the yummy leather, and I didn't think through the purchase carefully enough. I did learn an important lesson, though!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I did a bit of damage during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale...
> And I just treated myself to a preloved bag. Rebecca Minkoff, of all things! She was the designer I first started with when I became obsessed with handbags in 2013, but then I sort of "grew away" from the RM brand when I first moved into Marc Jacobs, and then into Mulberry, and Balenciaga, and the rest is history.
> But a couple of weeks ago I found myself daydreaming about the really old days of RM, when her bags had unique (not copycat) designs, and terrific smooshy leather, and I found this little treasure from a TPF-er on eBay.
> It's a Cupid from the first year they came out, which was 2011, and it's in mint condition. The leather is fabulous, I adore the color & the antique silver hardware, it weighs next to nothing, it's a perfect "casual run-around doing errands" style, and I just can tell I'm going to get a lot of use out of it.
> View attachment 3811139



Just a great bag Elaine. Love the color and style. A great deal.


----------



## Izzy48

These are two new obsessions I have from Gucci:

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...=PGUS4Cols&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Handbags

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-l...sonalizedsort&fashioncolor=BEIGE/ EBONY/ PINK

These are not even in the shops yet but I know they will be beautiful. Both bags are conservative but I love the touch of gold. Some of the highly decorated ones I think are beautiful as well but these suit me more. I had not bought Gucci in years until I tried their new creative director and I do like much of his style. He isn't new now but he has made some good changes.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I had a saint laurent Sac Du Jour in small for about 5 minutes... I had to sell it because it weighed waaaaaaay too much.
> I don't know WHAT I was thinking when I tried it on in the YSL boutique; I was just blown away by the color and the yummy leather, and I didn't think through the purchase carefully enough. I did learn an important lesson, though!



Unfortunately, I have learned more than one lesson like that Elaine. Was that the striking blue leather you had?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just a great bag Elaine. Love the color and style. A great deal.


Thank you, Izzy! 
I was nervous until it arrived, since I bought it pre-loved, but the seller (a TPF-er, it turns out!) was reputable and the bag was in perfect condition, just as she promised.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> These are two new obsessions I have from Gucci:
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...=PGUS4Cols&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Handbags
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-linea-p-border-leather-double-flap-top-handle-satchel/4703268?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BEIGE/ EBONY/ PINK
> 
> These are not even in the shops yet but I know they will be beautiful. Both bags are conservative but I love the touch of gold. Some of the highly decorated ones I think are beautiful as well but these suit me more. I had not bought Gucci in years until I tried their new creative director and I do like much of his style. He isn't new now but he has made some good changes.


These are both gorgeous, *Izzy*! You're got a great eye for quality! Do you think you're going to pop for one of them?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Unfortunately, I have learned more than one lesson like that Elaine. Was that the striking blue leather you had?


It was a very deep burgundy leather, lined with burgundy suede. Very rich-looking, but it weighed 4.6 pounds.  
They reconfigured this bag the year after I bought it and at that time they did away with the suede lining... I can understand why! I was perfectly stunning, extremely elegant, but all that lovely suede added at least a pound, if not more, to the overall weight.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Anyone have any Celine bags? sorry, but can't remember



I did but I sold it because it was too heavy for me. Beautiful quality, one of Johnny Coca's designs but it weighed well over 3 pounds.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I had a saint laurent Sac Du Jour in small for about 5 minutes... I had to sell it because it weighed waaaaaaay too much.
> I don't know WHAT I was thinking when I tried it on in the YSL boutique; I was just blown away by the color and the yummy leather, and I didn't think through the purchase carefully enough. I did learn an important lesson, though!



Yeah, the old sdj was very heavy - we all learn from our mistakes. I've learned that LV Alma just don't suits me, I absolutely love it everyone else.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I did but I sold it because it was too heavy for me. Beautiful quality, one of Johnny Coca's designs but it weighed well over 3 pounds.


Was it a Luggage?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> These are two new obsessions I have from Gucci:
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...=PGUS4Cols&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Handbags
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-linea-p-border-leather-double-flap-top-handle-satchel/4703268?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BEIGE/ EBONY/ PINK
> 
> These are not even in the shops yet but I know they will be beautiful. Both bags are conservative but I love the touch of gold. Some of the highly decorated ones I think are beautiful as well but these suit me more. I had not bought Gucci in years until I tried their new creative director and I do like much of his style. He isn't new now but he has made some good changes.


They are both beautiful, and timeless, Izzy. We will wait and see if you pull the trigger!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> They are both beautiful, and timeless, Izzy. We will wait and see if you pull the trigger!


I don't know if I will but in truth I think I should refrain from purchasing. For some time I have thought of a Celine box bag but decided to wait and see if Coca did something similar with Mulberry. Not sure which bag would be better for me so I have learned when not certain to not buy.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Was it a Luggage?


Yes, it was one of the first Coca designed and in thinking about it the bag weighed more than 4 pounds. I weighed it once with my things in it and the total weight was about 6 pounds. No doubt the bag is lighter now as people seem more interested in  bag weight. It was a beautifully done bag but it was not me.


----------



## can_do_mom

I am eyeing the new Mademoiselle Longchamp. I think it's gorgeous! We don't have a Longchamp boutique in the Twin Cities though so it might be difficult to acquire. Just another reason to fly across the pond, right? In other news, dd LOVES working at LV and I'm finally going in to visit her at work this week. So I really should be looking at the LV bags instead of Longchamp, lol!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3811975
> 
> It's not the greatest pic, but here's the Rebecca Minkoff bag I bought this summer, Elaine. It's open on the top with just the leather strap as a closure. I like the outside pocket. That's where I put my phone. The leather is wonderful and I really like the color: a warm red with gunmetal hardware.


Great looking bag and I like the color as well.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3812001
> 
> This isn't as cute as all the other sweet pooch pics, but this is our schnoodle, Theodore, napping on my lap as we head north to the cabin. I was gone a lot in August so he's been very clingy today.


So sweet!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I am eyeing the new Mademoiselle Longchamp. I think it's gorgeous! We don't have a Longchamp boutique in the Twin Cities though so it might be difficult to acquire. Just another reason to fly across the pond, right? In other news, dd LOVES working at LV and I'm finally going in to visit her at work this week. So I really should be looking at the LV bags instead of Longchamp, lol!


Go, DD...GOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> These are two new obsessions I have from Gucci:
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...=PGUS4Cols&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Handbags
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-linea-p-border-leather-double-flap-top-handle-satchel/4703268?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BEIGE/ EBONY/ PINK
> 
> These are not even in the shops yet but I know they will be beautiful. Both bags are conservative but I love the touch of gold. Some of the highly decorated ones I think are beautiful as well but these suit me more. I had not bought Gucci in years until I tried their new creative director and I do like much of his style. He isn't new now but he has made some good changes.


I love the 1st one...great shape and more casual. Haven't bought any new Gucci bags but I love the loafers. Beautifully made!
OK...one last Dirty Harry pic. Even the dogs are disgusted with all the pics


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I love the 1st one...great shape and more casual. Haven't bought any new Gucci bags but I love the loafers. Beautifully made!
> OK...one last Dirty Harry pic. Even the dogs are disgusted with all the pics
> View attachment 3815070


How can you resist? Harry is adorable and they look so cute together! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Go, DD...GOOOOOOOOOOO!


She's going all right and even had top sales one day last week.  This job seems to be a perfect fit for her. On top of that, LV is willing to work with her to make her position a qualified internship which she needs to graduate. That would be fantastic if only her program director would agree...


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Great looking bag and I like the color as well.


Thanks, Izzy! Red is a favorite color of mine, too. 

Do you all think it's an age thing not to like heavy bags? For a while it seemed to me that women were carrying everything but the kitchen sink in their oversized bags. Now everyone seems to be paring down. I like the look of a structured bag but find that I carry my lighter bags, especially crossbody, more often.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I love the 1st one...great shape and more casual. Haven't bought any new Gucci bags but I love the loafers. Beautifully made!
> OK...one last Dirty Harry pic. Even the dogs are disgusted with all the pics
> View attachment 3815070


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I love the 1st one...great shape and more casual. Haven't bought any new Gucci bags but I love the loafers. Beautifully made!
> OK...one last Dirty Harry pic. Even the dogs are disgusted with all the pics
> View attachment 3815070



Can't help but love this picture. They are so sweet and cute beyond belief!

I agree Sky, but I am not going to rush into anything.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Izzy! Red is a favorite color of mine, too.
> 
> Do you all think it's an age thing not to like heavy bags? For a while it seemed to me that women were carrying everything but the kitchen sink in their oversized bags. Now everyone seems to be paring down. I like the look of a structured bag but find that I carry my lighter bags, especially crossbody, more often.



Seems as if people are tired of the weight but I see very large bags constantly. The largest I have bought recently are the Mulberry totes which are light weight and easy to carry. One of the things I like about your red RM is it seems to fit your body and not be in the way. There is a lot to be said for that and I enjoy that fit feeling rather than accidentally hitting people with the edges of my bags.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Can't help but love this picture. They are so sweet and cute beyond belief!
> 
> I agree Sky, but I am not going to rush into anything.


Think long and hard...I know you


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Seems as if people are tired of the weight but I see very large bags constantly. The largest I have bought recently are the Mulberry totes which are light weight and easy to carry. One of the things I like about your red RM is it seems to fit your body and not be in the way. There is a lot to be said for that and I enjoy that fit feeling rather than accidentally hitting people with the edges of my bags.


Exactly, I agree it is better to be wearing the bag than the bag wearing you, if YKWIM.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Think long and hard...I know you


I am in no hurry. Will wait for some time to think it over.


----------



## can_do_mom

Our dd is back at university now and the commuting fun to LV begins.  She is driving in to work tomorrow morning so I am meeting her over there and taking her out to breakfast before her work shift begins and then shopping at LV with my new favorite Client Advisor.    Why am I telling you this?  Because I've had a long time to figure out what LV bag I want and I am still no closer to making a decision.  This could require multiple visits, LOL!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Our dd is back at university now and the commuting fun to LV begins.  She is driving in to work tomorrow morning so I am meeting her over there and taking her out to breakfast before her work shift begins and then shopping at LV with my new favorite Client Advisor.    Why am I telling you this?  Because I've had a long time to figure out what LV bag I want and I am still no closer to making a decision.  This could require multiple visits, LOL!


Have a great time. So much fun to spend time with your daughter. Perhaps she can help with you choice since she knows your tastes. Happy for her having a job doing something she likes.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I love the 1st one...great shape and more casual. Haven't bought any new Gucci bags but I love the loafers. Beautifully made!
> OK...one last Dirty Harry pic. Even the dogs are disgusted with all the pics
> View attachment 3815070


So darned cute SQ! 
I purchased one small Gucci cross body bag last year when we were away at a conference. It is really cute. It's canvas and so lightweight that it is perfect when I am pushing a wheelchair. I now have an extensive sneaker collection. I never would have thought that I would ever pay so much for sneakers but I have gotten past the price since I wear them more than any other shoes these days. So CPW is much better than any of my heels.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> So darned cute SQ!
> I purchased one small Gucci cross body bag last year when we were away at a conference. It is really cute. It's canvas and so lightweight that it is perfect when I am pushing a wheelchair. I now have an extensive sneaker collection. I never would have thought that I would ever pay so much for sneakers but I have gotten past the price since I wear them more than any other shoes these days. So CPW is much better than any of my heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816683


Those sneakers are very festive, Meg!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> So darned cute SQ!
> I purchased one small Gucci cross body bag last year when we were away at a conference. It is really cute. It's canvas and so lightweight that it is perfect when I am pushing a wheelchair. I now have an extensive sneaker collection. I never would have thought that I would ever pay so much for sneakers but I have gotten past the price since I wear them more than any other shoes these days. So CPW is much better than any of my heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816683



@meg, we are sneaker twins.


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> @meg, we are sneaker twins.


Aren't they great! I have lots of fun sneakers now that I have been pairing with jean skirts and casual dresses all year long. Out of the brands that I have tried Chanel, Rene Caovilla, CL, Hermes, and Valentino, I have found Gucci sneakers to be the most comfortable for me.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Those sneakers are very festive, Meg!


I am loving cute comfortable fun sneakers.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am loving cute comfortable fun sneakers.


How do the Gucci sneakers run, Meg? Small, large, or TTS? I'm looking at a pair of silver glitter ones with red stripes, and I'm finding them very tempting! 
ETA: These...
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...tegoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Sneakers


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> How do the Gucci sneakers run, Meg? Small, large, or TTS? I'm looking at a pair of silver glitter ones with red stripes, and I'm finding them very tempting!
> ETA: These...
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...tegoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Sneakers


I usually take a 38.5 in shoes and sneakers but I sized down to a 38 for most of my Gucci's. I found that the advice on Gucci.com to be very accurate. I have a pair of glitter sneakers that I wore in Vegas when I was there in Feb. They are super cute but not as comfortable as the canvas or leather sneakers. I don't really know why. It might be that they are cut a bit different. They sure are cute and I got a lot of compliments on them.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I usually take a 38.5 in shoes and sneakers but I sized down to a 38 for most of my Gucci's. I found that the advice on Gucci.com to be very accurate. I have a pair of glitter sneakers that I wore in Vegas when I was there in Feb. They are super cute but not as comfortable as the canvas or leather sneakers. I don't really know why. It might be that they are cut a bit different. They sure are cute and I got a lot of compliments on them.


Interesting to know that the glitter ones aren't as comfy. Perhaps because glitter makes them stiff? I should wait until we go to SF next month, and then try them on in the boutique. I wouldn't want to take the chance of ordering them on line without knowing my size. 
I take anywhere from a 35.5 to a 37, depending on the company, though usually smaller in ballet flats and larger in sturdy sneakers like my Mephistos, so I really have to try IRL.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Interesting to know that the glitter ones aren't as comfy. Perhaps because glitter makes them stiff? I should wait until we go to SF next month, and then try them on in the boutique. I wouldn't want to take the chance of ordering them on line without knowing my size.
> I take anywhere from a 35.5 to a 37, depending on the company, though usually smaller in ballet flats and larger in sturdy sneakers like my Mephistos, so I really have to try IRL.


I am not really sure why either. It might be that they are a bit more stiff and don't stretch as much either. I did try them on at the store and thought they were comfortable initially and I find them much more comfortable than flats but not as comfortable as my other ones. I think I might have been able to go up a 1/2 size in these and maybe that would have helped. I also think that they may not have the same kind of support as the others.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am not really sure why either. It might be that they are a bit more stiff and don't stretch as much either. I did try them on at the store and thought they were comfortable initially and I find them much more comfortable than flats but not as comfortable as my other ones. I think I might have been able to go up a 1/2 size in these and maybe that would have helped. I also think that they may not have the same kind of support as the others.


O.K. ... so this is me, waving bye-bye to glitter sneakers! 
I'll check out the leather & canvas ones when we're in San Francisco. That will be on the same day we're going to H, so I'll be busy!


----------



## can_do_mom

The PM and MM Popincourt bags. Have any of you any experience with these bags?


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3817223
> View attachment 3817221
> 
> The PM and MM Popincourt bags. Have any of you any experience with these bags?


The larger size is a very similar size/build to my new Tuileries.  I love mine.  Are there pockets inside? My style has 3, which is very handy.


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3817223
> View attachment 3817221
> 
> The PM and MM Popincourt bags. Have any of you any experience with these bags?


No, but they look really pretty and functional.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> The larger size is a very similar size/build to my new Tuileries.  I love mine.  Are there pockets inside? My style has 3, which is very handy.


Yes, there are side pockets lined in suede which I flipped the handles in when I took the mod shot and then 2 additional pockets which I can put my phone in inside the bag.  I like the little zip pocket on the outside as well, could put my key fob there.  I'm always losing my keys...  

I also like the Pallas, which is slightly larger.  Neither bag seemed overwhelming (size wise) when I carried them around the store.  I don't like really huge or heavy bags.

Additionally, dh and I have been talking about my returning to work which might influence the bag I decide on.  We own a small business in the construction industry and back in the day I did all the office work.  Three children and 20 years later, I'm not as involved and we have two women in the office but both are mentioning retirement.  He wants me to come in one day a week to keep my eye on the finances, meet with accountant, benefits coordinator, banker, sales reps, etc.  So if the bag could carry files and _*perhaps *_my small MacBook, that might be handy.  I realize that maybe two bags would be better because how often do I really need to carry my computer around, even for work?


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3817223
> View attachment 3817221
> 
> The PM and MM Popincourt bags. Have any of you any experience with these bags?



No experience, but I've seen it looks very nice. The size really suits you 



barbee said:


> The larger size is a very similar size/build to my new Tuileries.  I love mine.  Are there pockets inside? My style has 3, which is very handy.



Btw, are you pleased with it barbee?


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> No experience, but I've seen it looks very nice. The size really suits you
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, are you pleased with it barbee?


Yes, I am very pleased!  Only thing, having two zippers is hard.  I suppose I should just keep it unzipped, for the most part.  I have received compliments, and for what it's worth, it's been awhile since my bag has been complimented!  I haven't worn it much, though.  I am trying to do a better job of matching bag colors to clothes.  For any clothing with a pattern, the monogram pattern is too busy.  It looks great against black or another solid.


----------



## can_do_mom

I'm trying not to be a worrier but I've had a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach all day.  My Florida family is under mandatory evacuation for Hurricane Irma.  My BIL left a couple days ago and is riding out the storm with us.  He loves to fish so he will probably spend time at our cabin up north which is on a lake.  But the rest of them are split.  Some are leaving, some are staying.  My BIL is the only one on the water, the rest are on Merritt Island or St. Augustine Beach.  I hope all our Florida friends on TPF along with my family are spared the effects of Irma!


----------



## Izzy48

megt10 said:


> Aren't they great! I have lots of fun sneakers now that I have been pairing with jean skirts and casual dresses all year long. Out of the brands that I have tried Chanel, Rene Caovilla, CL, Hermes, and Valentino, I have found Gucci sneakers to be the most comfortable for me.



I have  enjoyed mine and found them to be comfortable as well. Funny thing is I was taking them off when unexpected company came  so I put them somewhere out of the way and can't find them now! They will show up eventually.


----------



## Izzy48

@ Barbee, I 've missed so much so have I missed a new bag?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I'm trying not to be a worrier but I've had a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach all day.  My Florida family is under mandatory evacuation for Hurricane Irma.  My BIL left a couple days ago and is riding out the storm with us.  He loves to fish so he will probably spend time at our cabin up north which is on a lake.  But the rest of them are split.  Some are leaving, some are staying.  My BIL is the only one on the water, the rest are on Merritt Island or St. Augustine Beach.  I hope all our Florida friends on TPF along with my family are spared the effects of Irma!


Yes, I've been tracking the storm too. It looks bad for the people in the southern tip of Florida especially. I have one tPF friend who tried to get a flight out of her city (she didn't say which city) a few days ago, but all flights were booked, and she's not sure what to do at this point. I'm sure others are in a similar position.
I hope your Florida family gets out safely. You say they are under mandatory evacuation... so are they driving north? Or further inland? Have they left already?


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> I'm trying not to be a worrier but I've had a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach all day.  My Florida family is under mandatory evacuation for Hurricane Irma.  My BIL left a couple days ago and is riding out the storm with us.  He loves to fish so he will probably spend time at our cabin up north which is on a lake.  But the rest of them are split.  Some are leaving, some are staying.  My BIL is the only one on the water, the rest are on Merritt Island or St. Augustine Beach.  I hope all our Florida friends on TPF along with my family are spared the effects of Irma!



I agree. I have two sets of relatives on the way to Tennessee as we speak. We are the closest to their homes so they will stay here until what ever happens will happen. They both are bringing their dogs as well so it will be interesting.  It's a rough time for me because I am trying to recover from some awful flu my husband brought back from another country but I am more than happy to have them. I feel so terrible for all the people involved in these hurricanes.


----------



## can_do_mom

We've got a mixed bag, Elaine.  My BIL has already left.  Other family members had to wait for college age dd to get back from Tampa.  They are prepping the house and then will be leaving tonight.  Others are riding it out.  A vendor that I am friends with is riding it out in Miami.  He claims he has everything he needs including weapons and ammo which didn't calm my fears much.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> I agree. I have two sets of relatives on the way to Tennessee as we speak. We are the closest to their homes so they will stay here until what ever happens will happen. They both are bringing their dogs as well so it will be interesting.  It's a rough time for me because I am trying to recover from some awful flu my husband brought back from another country but I am more than happy to have them. I feel so terrible for all the people involved in these hurricanes.


Oh Izzy...  I am so sorry you've been sick.  One of the risks of travel is what we end up being exposed to.    Dh and I agree that the midwest looks mighty good at the moment, even with our harsh winters.  Prayers for all affected by the MANY devastating natural disasters (hurricanes, floods, wildfires) and you, too, for healing!


----------



## can_do_mom

My nephew (the kind of guy who is excited that he received a very dangerous shark bite requiring hundreds of stitches to his leg) tells me "It is going to be fun!" Uh huh...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I agree. I have two sets of relatives on the way to Tennessee as we speak. We are the closest to their homes so they will stay here until what ever happens will happen. They both are bringing their dogs as well so it will be interesting.  It's a rough time for me because I am trying to recover from some awful flu my husband brought back from another country but I am more than happy to have them. I feel so terrible for all the people involved in these hurricanes.



Feel better soon dear!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> My nephew (the kind of guy who is excited that he received a very dangerous shark bite requiring hundreds of stitches to his leg) tells me "It is going to be fun!" Uh huh...


 Indeed...


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Oh Izzy...  I am so sorry you've been sick.  One of the risks of travel is what we end up being exposed to.    Dh and I agree that the midwest looks mighty good at the moment, even with our harsh winters.  Prayers for all affected by the MANY devastating natural disasters (hurricanes, floods, wildfires) and you, too, for healing!


It seems when it is from another country particularly one of  this nature the illness is worse. I agree, prayers for all. 



can_do_mom said:


> My nephew (the kind of guy who is excited that he received a very dangerous shark bite requiring hundreds of stitches to his leg) tells me "It is going to be fun!" Uh huh...



I wonder if he truly understands the possibility of infection, damage to tissues and so on. Hope all goes well for him. Was he surfing?


Cilifene said:


> Feel better soon dear!



Thanks so much, Cilifene!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> It seems when it is from another country particularly one of  this nature the illness is worse. I agree, prayers for all.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he truly understands the possibility of infection, damage to tissues and so on. Hope all goes well for him. Was he surfing?
> 
> Yes, this shark bite occurred while surfing many years ago, although it is still fresh in my memory because it happened while we were visiting.  His comment was in regard to the hurricane, texted to me earlier today when I encouraged him and his family to leave the island and to let them know they are welcome to come and stay with us.  Unfortunately we are so very far away, about a 24 hour drive.  It's time like these that I hate when family is  geographically distant.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> @ Barbee, I 've missed so much so have I missed a new bag?


I'm sure you probably saw my posts after my vacation in France? Probably sometime in the first week of August.  If you scroll back, you will see my "stuff," in case you missed them.
Today I received a cute little bag, inexpensive, from Lord and Taylor, which is becoming my sale store.  To backtrack, my daughter is engaged, and will be getting married a year from now.  She came to visit last week, found her wedding gown, in the first store we went to.  Also bridesmaid dresses.  So last Friday I thought I would look for MOB dresses, after checking them out on line.  I went to our only fairly nice department store, Dillards, and found only one dress worthy of me trying.  It turned out to be the one.  Friday night I went on line looking for a bag, and thought I might find one I could use both that night, but also afterward--WOC or something small, but usable.  Big Bucks.  I checked out consignments sites, everywhere.  Finally went to bed after midnight, with nothing.  Saturday morning, I thought "what was I thinking of?"  I only need something cute and cheap.  I am not the one on show, DD is.  So I found one at Nordstrom, ordered it, then later saw I could get the same one at Lord and Taylor, throw in a Nic + Zoe dress, for $3 more.  Bag and dress arrived today, and both are great.  I suppose the other from Nordstrom will arrive tomorrow, and head back immediately.  Love Lord and Taylor!
Now I have become obsessed with a tote from Annabel Ingall, posted on the Bag of the Day thread, or similar name.  I DO NOT need another tote, but the inky blue is so pretty.  I do not have a dark blue bag, so maybe...Very reasonably priced.  And Bloomingdales carries the brand. 
Today was our first cool day.  Meaning I did not have to towel off at tennis.  Meaning it was the first decent hair day in months.  Small pleasures in life!


----------



## barbee

Prayers for all those traveling from the hurricane... I think our nearest city, Mobile, is providing shelter for those leaving Florida. We are supposed to be OK, at least with the current forecast.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I'm sure you probably saw my posts after my vacation in France? Probably sometime in the first week of August.  If you scroll back, you will see my "stuff," in case you missed them.
> Today I received a cute little bag, inexpensive, from Lord and Taylor, which is becoming my sale store.  To backtrack, my daughter is engaged, and will be getting married a year from now.  She came to visit last week, found her wedding gown, in the first store we went to.  Also bridesmaid dresses.  So last Friday I thought I would look for MOB dresses, after checking them out on line.  I went to our only fairly nice department store, Dillards, and found only one dress worthy of me trying.  It turned out to be the one.  Friday night I went on line looking for a bag, and thought I might find one I could use both that night, but also afterward--WOC or something small, but usable.  Big Bucks.  I checked out consignments sites, everywhere.  Finally went to bed after midnight, with nothing.  Saturday morning, I thought "what was I thinking of?"  I only need something cute and cheap.  I am not the one on show, DD is.  So I found one at Nordstrom, ordered it, then later saw I could get the same one at Lord and Taylor, throw in a Nic + Zoe dress, for $3 more.  Bag and dress arrived today, and both are great.  I suppose the other from Nordstrom will arrive tomorrow, and head back immediately.  Love Lord and Taylor!
> Now I have become obsessed with a tote from Annabel Ingall, posted on the Bag of the Day thread, or similar name.  I DO NOT need another tote, but the inky blue is so pretty.  I do not have a dark blue bag, so maybe...Very reasonably priced.  And Bloomingdales carries the brand.
> Today was our first cool day.  Meaning I did not have to towel off at tennis.  Meaning it was the first decent hair day in months.  Small pleasures in life!


Congratulations, Barbee! Is this your first child to marry? Our three range in ages 17-24 and no wedding bells yet. Anyway, it's an exciting time for you and your daughter!  You should post a pic of the dress and bag.


----------



## can_do_mom

I've admired the monogram Pallas with black leather trim for some time and today I went back in and made my purchase from my daughter. It was rather a last minute decision to run back in to the cities today but LV has limited inventory and so when I was told they had this bag in stock, I decided I'd better not dilly dally. I like the combination of the black and brown because it's so versatile.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3819203
> 
> I've admired the monogram Pallas with black leather trim for some time and today I went back in and made my purchase from my daughter. It was rather a last minute decision to run back in to the cities today but LV has limited inventory and so when I was told they had this bag in stock, I decided I'd better not dilly dally. I like the combination of the black and brown because it's so versatile.


This is a very classy bag, and I just know you will be happy with it.  The black and brown adds visual interest.  It does remind me of my bag, since I have black and red as the visual interest.  Similar handles too.  Our bags should see a lot of use!  And your daughter makes a sale--just a win/win situation.  
I will post a pic of the fabric of my dress and the bag sometime this weekend.  Yes, first child to get married, and she will be 28 1/2 when the wedding takes place next year!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3819203
> 
> I've admired the monogram Pallas with black leather trim for some time and today I went back in and made my purchase from my daughter. It was rather a last minute decision to run back in to the cities today but LV has limited inventory and so when I was told they had this bag in stock, I decided I'd better not dilly dally. I like the combination of the black and brown because it's so versatile.



Absolutely gorgeous CDM!!! Congratulations dear My kind of color combo


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3819203
> 
> I've admired the monogram Pallas with black leather trim for some time and today I went back in and made my purchase from my daughter. It was rather a last minute decision to run back in to the cities today but LV has limited inventory and so when I was told they had this bag in stock, I decided I'd better not dilly dally. I like the combination of the black and brown because it's so versatile.


This bag is gorgeous! And of course how special to buy it from your DD. Was this her first sale at the boutique? 

Use it in good health!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> This bag is gorgeous! And of course how special to buy it from your DD. Was this her first sale at the boutique?
> 
> Use it in good health!


Thank you, Elaine! It wasn't her first sale, but a special one to be sure. I was traveling last month when she began working and so I missed the opportunity to be her first sale. However, to be honest, I hadn't made my decision as to the bag I wanted to purchase until now so it was just as well.  

Louis Vuitton issues their employees uniforms which includes footwear and dd was given her LV booties today. They are adorable!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I'm sure you probably saw my posts after my vacation in France? Probably sometime in the first week of August.  If you scroll back, you will see my "stuff," in case you missed them.
> Today I received a cute little bag, inexpensive, from Lord and Taylor, which is becoming my sale store.  To backtrack, my daughter is engaged, and will be getting married a year from now.  She came to visit last week, found her wedding gown, in the first store we went to.  Also bridesmaid dresses.  So last Friday I thought I would look for MOB dresses, after checking them out on line.  I went to our only fairly nice department store, Dillards, and found only one dress worthy of me trying.  It turned out to be the one.  Friday night I went on line looking for a bag, and thought I might find one I could use both that night, but also afterward--WOC or something small, but usable.  Big Bucks.  I checked out consignments sites, everywhere.  Finally went to bed after midnight, with nothing.  Saturday morning, I thought "what was I thinking of?"  I only need something cute and cheap.  I am not the one on show, DD is.  So I found one at Nordstrom, ordered it, then later saw I could get the same one at Lord and Taylor, throw in a Nic + Zoe dress, for $3 more.  Bag and dress arrived today, and both are great.  I suppose the other from Nordstrom will arrive tomorrow, and head back immediately.  Love Lord and Taylor!
> Now I have become obsessed with a tote from Annabel Ingall, posted on the Bag of the Day thread, or similar name.  I DO NOT need another tote, but the inky blue is so pretty.  I do not have a dark blue bag, so maybe...Very reasonably priced.  And Bloomingdales carries the brand.
> Today was our first cool day.  Meaning I did not have to towel off at tennis.  Meaning it was the first decent hair day in months.  Small pleasures in life!


I love L & T, too!
Congrats to your DD 


can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3819203
> 
> I've admired the monogram Pallas with black leather trim for some time and today I went back in and made my purchase from my daughter. It was rather a last minute decision to run back in to the cities today but LV has limited inventory and so when I was told they had this bag in stock, I decided I'd better not dilly dally. I like the combination of the black and brown because it's so versatile.


Perfect choice...always loved this bag!


----------



## skyqueen

I bought a couple things and love them!
McQueen faux fur...beautifully made and so soft. Worth it to pay more and get a good quality faux fur! 
Vince winter white sweater coat..wool and YAK 
Love winter white! Sorry Elaine...this is definitely made for a tall gal


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I bought a couple things and love them!
> McQueen faux fur...beautifully made and so soft. Worth it to pay more and get a good quality faux fur!
> Vince winter white sweater coat..wool and YAK
> Love winter white! Sorry Elaine...this is definitely made for a tall gal
> View attachment 3819683
> View attachment 3819682


Ooh, both so pretty! I'd love to see them on you. If we can manage to get these leather and fur coats we ordered from a furrier at MAGIC, I will be buying this beautiful fur and leather coat modeled by the furrier's model in the top pic and my dd in the pic below. It will be perfect for our cold winters! ❤️


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I bought a couple things and love them!
> McQueen faux fur...beautifully made and so soft. Worth it to pay more and get a good quality faux fur!
> Vince winter white sweater coat..wool and YAK
> Love winter white! Sorry Elaine...this is definitely made for a tall gal
> View attachment 3819683
> View attachment 3819682


I love that sweater coat.  That would work so well for my weather.  The faux fur reminds me of my real fur, which sits in the closet, and does not get worn.  I should go try it on, just to enjoy it.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Ooh, both so pretty! I'd love to see them on you. If we can manage to get these leather and fur coats we ordered from a furrier at MAGIC, I will be buying this beautiful fur and leather coat modeled by the furrier's model in the top pic and my dd in the pic below. It will be perfect for our cold winters! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819728
> View attachment 3819729


All I can say it OMG!  That pic of your daughter is the cat's meow!  Forget the jacket.  Your girl is beautiful!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> All I can say it OMG!  That pic of your daughter is the cat's meow!  Forget the jacket.  Your girl is beautiful!


Aw, thanks, Barbee! I told her she looked like she belongs in Russia, lol!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I love L & T, too!
> Congrats to your DD
> 
> Perfect choice...always loved this bag!


Thanks SQ. I think it's going to work well for me. Now I just need to work on culling the collection. I have too many bags...


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Ooh, both so pretty! I'd love to see them on you. If we can manage to get these leather and fur coats we ordered from a furrier at MAGIC, I will be buying this beautiful fur and leather coat modeled by the furrier's model in the top pic and my dd in the pic below. It will be perfect for our cold winters! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819728
> View attachment 3819729


I love how the fur sits on the coat...very Aspen chic!
BTW...your DD looks fabulous, much better than their model. I know, I'm mean


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I bought a couple things and love them!
> McQueen faux fur...beautifully made and so soft. Worth it to pay more and get a good quality faux fur!
> Vince winter white sweater coat..wool and YAK
> Love winter white! Sorry Elaine...this is definitely made for a tall gal
> View attachment 3819683
> View attachment 3819682


Lovely white coat for YOU, *skyqueen*!!!!


----------



## bisbee

Cdm - your daughter is a vision in that coat!

And sq - you will be a vision in both the white sweater and the black faux fur.  With your height and hair - stunning!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I bought a couple things and love them!
> McQueen faux fur...beautifully made and so soft. Worth it to pay more and get a good quality faux fur!
> Vince winter white sweater coat..wool and YAK
> Love winter white! ! Sorry Elaine...this is definitely made for a tall gal
> View attachment 3819683
> View attachment 3819682



Great sweater coat, Skyqueen! I also have two sweater coats in winter white and love both of them. You made great choices and i can't wait to see you model.  The McQueen is outstanding. Congrats!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Ooh, both so pretty! I'd love to see them on you. If we can manage to get these leather and fur coats we ordered from a furrier at MAGIC, I will be buying this beautiful fur and leather coat modeled by the furrier's model in the top pic and my dd in the pic below. It will be perfect for our cold winters! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819728
> View attachment 3819729


Gorgeous coats, gorgeous daughter!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3819203
> 
> I've admired the monogram Pallas with black leather trim for some time and today I went back in and made my purchase from my daughter. It was rather a last minute decision to run back in to the cities today but LV has limited inventory and so when I was told they had this bag in stock, I decided I'd better not dilly dally. I like the combination of the black and brown because it's so versatile.




I don't usually like LV monogram but this is a beautiful bag. Will look great on you. Isn't it nice to have bought from your daughter? I think if any of us who are interested in LV should consider contacting your daughter.  Particularly those of us who do not have an LV SA or no shop in our city. It is so nice to support any young person early in their career.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I bought a couple things and love them!
> McQueen faux fur...beautifully made and so soft. Worth it to pay more and get a good quality faux fur!
> Vince winter white sweater coat..wool and YAK
> Love winter white! Sorry Elaine...this is definitely made for a tall gal
> View attachment 3819683
> View attachment 3819682



Wow! I love both! please post modeling pics SQ..


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Ooh, both so pretty! I'd love to see them on you. If we can manage to get these leather and fur coats we ordered from a furrier at MAGIC, I will be buying this beautiful fur and leather coat modeled by the furrier's model in the top pic and my dd in the pic below. It will be perfect for our cold winters! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819728
> View attachment 3819729



Beautiful!!! how exciting..


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I love how the fur sits on the coat...very Aspen chic!
> BTW...your DD looks fabulous, much better than their model. I know, I'm mean


Thank you, SQ! Beautiful gals, no doubt!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Gorgeous coats, gorgeous daughter!


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> I don't usually like LV monogram but this is a beautiful bag. Will look great on you. Isn't it nice to have bought from your daughter? I think if any of us who are interested in LV should consider contacting your daughter.  Particularly those of us who do not have an LV SA or no shop in our city. It is so nice to support any young person early in their career.


Thank you, Izzy!  It's my first LV monogram bag.  And yes, buying a bag from my daughter was a special moment for me, to be sure.  

Thank you for considering supporting my daughter. Please feel free to message me if she can be of assistance.  She can locate and ship LV to customers in America and would be delighted to do so.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Beautiful!!! how exciting..


Ah, yes!  I plan to carry it soon!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> OK, here is the Tuileries!
> View attachment 3786096





barbee said:


> Continued... Tuesday we again went to Faure le Page, and I bought the Parade Night, and two accessories.
> View attachment 3786097
> 
> This little bag will be great for going out at night, and was a compromise over buying the larger bag, at twice the price(since I just purchased the LV) and also a compromise over buying their oh-so-great tote called the Daily Battle, which DH reminded me I didn't need ( and I really don't need, but did WANT!)  I would highly recommend that tote.  If only they had a store in the US.





barbee said:


> Here is the Chanel brooch, called Broche Bijou; simple/classic.
> View attachment 3786215



barbee, I had missed all of your posts from your trip. Found them and had to tell you your choices are wonderful. Love the red leather handles on the LV.  As I told can_do_mom I have never been fond of LV with the initials but I think yours is really pretty. So it looks like I am changing my mind which is a good thing. The small bag is beautiful and the Chanel brooch is a classic. You made beautiful choices!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> barbee, I had missed all of your posts from your trip. Found them and had to tell you your choices are wonderful. Love the red leather handles on the LV.  As I told can_do_mom I have never been fond of LV with the initials but I think yours is really pretty. So it looks like I am changing my mind which is a good thing. The small bag is beautiful and the Chanel brooch is a classic. You made beautiful choices!


thank you!  Now you see why I said Can Do's bag reminded me of mine, even though a different style. It must be the addition of black, and /or red which is easing you in to liking LV.  That may be LV's ploy, as I had no plans to buy that brand handbag in Paris.


----------



## barbee

Elaine, I finally found a way to wear my one Hermes scarf easily.  In perusing some posts, I saw this:  opposite ends of scarf rolled toward each other, becoming one long length, laying it on the neck, then tying it near the bottom, so it has small ends after the knot.  Since it is worn longish, it is very visible, almost like a long necklace, and very pretty that way. Am I making sense? I tried this with some other square scarves I have and am very enthused! I cannot take a pic, as I have some phone issues, which hubby needs to solve later.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Elaine, I finally found a way to wear my one Hermes scarf easily.  In perusing some posts, I saw this:  opposite ends of scarf rolled toward each other, becoming one long length, laying it on the neck, then tying it near the bottom, so it has small ends after the knot.  Since it is worn longish, it is very visible, almost like a long necklace, and very pretty that way. Am I making sense? I tried this with some other square scarves I have and am very enthused! I cannot take a pic, as I have some phone issues, which hubby needs to solve later.


I have worn scarves like this, Barbee.  It is very pretty!


----------



## can_do_mom

I have been slogging away at putting credit freezes on all our credit files.  Ugh.  Have you all heard about the large hacking breach at Equifax?  If not, take some time and do a little reading.  Many people, myself and my daughter included, have had our sensitive information hacked.  Supposedly the breach involves everything:  SSN, DL#, address, birthdate, cell number and more.  Everything a crook would need to take out credit in my name.  The number affected is quite large so you may find yourself included in this unfortunate group.  Creditkarma is a good website that can explain how to put a credit freeze on your credit file should you choose to do so.  You need to do it with all three: Equifax, Experian & TransUnion.  FYI: I opted to start with Equifax and they generate your PIN for you.  I then used that pin or a portion of it for the other two to aid in my remembering the number.  Not sure if that makes any sense but I hope this information will be helpful if anyone else is affected.  TBH, given today's many security breaches, even if your information hasn't been stolen, a credit freeze is not a bad idea.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> thank you!  Now you see why I said Can Do's bag reminded me of mine, even though a different style. It must be the addition of black, and /or red which is easing you in to liking LV.  That may be LV's ploy, as I had no plans to buy that brand handbag in Paris.



I do see why you said that.  Perhaps it is the addition of the leather but I bought one last year with leather and sold it immediately. More importantly I am sure the tropical storm as it is now is to your area. Hope you and family are safe. We are getting it as well with torrential rains plus high winds. Nothing like Florida and I am thankful for that. Our niece works in a hospital in Tampa and she is on a 48 hour shift which is good because the storm surge is there. Stay safe.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> I have been slogging away at putting credit freezes on all our credit files.  Ugh.  Have you all heard about the large hacking breach at Equifax?  If not, take some time and do a little reading.  Many people, myself and my daughter included, have had our sensitive information hacked.  Supposedly the breach involves everything:  SSN, DL#, address, birthdate, cell number and more.  Everything a crook would need to take out credit in my name.  The number affected is quite large so you may find yourself included in this unfortunate group.  Creditkarma is a good website that can explain how to put a credit freeze on your credit file should you choose to do so.  You need to do it with all three: Equifax, Experian & TransUnion.  FYI: I opted to start with Equifax and they generate your PIN for you.  I then used that pin or a portion of it for the other two to aid in my remembering the number.  Not sure if that makes any sense but I hope this information will be helpful if anyone else is affected.  TBH, given today's many security breaches, even if your information hasn't been stolen, a credit freeze is not a bad idea.



SO serious, thanks for the warning.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, I finally found a way to wear my one Hermes scarf easily.  In perusing some posts, I saw this:  opposite ends of scarf rolled toward each other, becoming one long length, laying it on the neck, then tying it near the bottom, so it has small ends after the knot.  Since it is worn longish, it is very visible, almost like a long necklace, and very pretty that way. *Am I making sense?* I tried this with some other square scarves I have and am very enthused! I cannot take a pic, as I have some phone issues, which hubby needs to solve later.


Yes, I know *exactly* what you mean. This is called a "bias fold" and is a very popular way to wear square scarves. Then making the knot down at the bottom means that the silk isn't as tight around your neck, which is particularly good for  warmer climates like yours.
Well done, *barbee*! 
You have _Zebra Pegasus_, isn't that right? When you fix your phone issues, I'd love to see it tied. I'm sure it looks very dramatic.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I have been slogging away at putting credit freezes on all our credit files.  Ugh.  Have you all heard about the large hacking breach at Equifax?  If not, take some time and do a little reading.  Many people, myself and my daughter included, have had our sensitive information hacked.  Supposedly the breach involves everything:  SSN, DL#, address, birthdate, cell number and more.  Everything a crook would need to take out credit in my name.  The number affected is quite large so you may find yourself included in this unfortunate group.  Creditkarma is a good website that can explain how to put a credit freeze on your credit file should you choose to do so.  You need to do it with all three: Equifax, Experian & TransUnion.  FYI: I opted to start with Equifax and they generate your PIN for you.  I then used that pin or a portion of it for the other two to aid in my remembering the number.  Not sure if that makes any sense but I hope this information will be helpful if anyone else is affected.  TBH, given today's many security breaches, even if your information hasn't been stolen, a credit freeze is not a bad idea.


How were you able to know for sure that your data was compromised in the Equifax hack? I heard that if you go to Equfax and put in your name and the last 6 numbers of your ssn they will tell you if you have or haven't, but I've also heard that *any* name, plus *any* 6 random numbers, will generate a "You've been hacked" message. So I've been kind of afraid to go to their site in case it isn't secure.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> How were you able to know for sure that your data was compromised in the Equifax hack? I heard that if you go to Equfax and put in your name and the last 6 numbers of your ssn they will tell you if you have or haven't, but I've also heard that *any* name, plus *any* 6 random numbers, will generate a "You've been hacked" message. So I've been kind of afraid to go to their site in case it isn't secure.


I think we all would like to know this!


----------



## barbee

Here is my dress--fabric view only with my little, sweet(and cheap!) clutch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The dress has both gold and silver, so the clutch does blend.  The other side of the bag is plain, which is nice, so there is no pulling with bag against dress.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Here is my dress--fabric view only with my little, sweet(and cheap!) clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821946
> 
> The dress has both gold and silver, so the clutch does blend.  The other side of the bag is plain, which is nice, so there is no pulling with bag against dress.


Love this color!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Here is my dress--fabric view only with my little, sweet(and cheap!) clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821946
> 
> The dress has both gold and silver, so the clutch does blend.  The other side of the bag is plain, which is nice, so there is no pulling with bag against dress.


SO gorgeous!!! ❤️❤️❤️ I'd love to see it on you if you want to show us. Way to rock it,  mother of the bride!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> How were you able to know for sure that your data was compromised in the Equifax hack? I heard that if you go to Equfax and put in your name and the last 6 numbers of your ssn they will tell you if you have or haven't, but I've also heard that *any* name, plus *any* 6 random numbers, will generate a "You've been hacked" message. So I've been kind of afraid to go to their site in case it isn't secure.


Yes, I've heard that as well. Of the five of us, two were supposedly hacked, three are good. But the thing is, I don't trust any of it. Thus, the fun experience of multiple credit freezes. Ds has no credit and is only months away from turning 18 so I'm waiting until then to take care of his credit freeze. Otherwise i have to do it in writing because he's a minor. Ugh. I don't want to wait until there's a problem. THANKS EQUIFAX.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Yes, I've heard that as well. Of the five of us, two were supposedly hacked, three are good. But the thing is, I don't trust any of it. Thus, the fun experience of multiple credit freezes. Ds has no credit and is only months away from turning 18 so I'm waiting until then to take care of his credit freeze. Otherwise i have to do it in writing because he's a minor. Ugh. I don't want to wait until there's a problem. THANKS EQUIFAX.


Hi all....Haven't been on here lately.  Too much going on. This Equifax breach has me concerned.  Is it difficult to put credit freezes on?  Do you have to do it with every credit account you have?  Where do you even get started?  OMG...I am so overwhelmed by all of this!
BTW...hope everyone has been well.  I miss spending time here but I don't know where to even begin.............   I'll check back later when I can.  Miss you ladies!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> SO serious, thanks for the warning.


I was kind of ignoring it. Even though statistically speaking, chances were very good I'd be one of


oreo713 said:


> Hi all....Haven't been on here lately.  Too much going on. This Equifax breach has me concerned.  Is it difficult to put credit freezes on?  Do you have to do it with every credit account you have?  Where do you even get started?  OMG...I am so overwhelmed by all of this!
> BTW...hope everyone has been well.  I miss spending time here but I don't know where to even begin.............   I'll check back later when I can.  Miss you ladies!


Oreo!  You have been on my mind.  I miss you and am sorry to hear you're overwhelmed.  Let me try to calm your fears about the credit issue.  I don't know how much of the hoopla is real but I do believe _*anyone*_ who has credit is at risk, just because hacking is so prevalent today.  A credit freeze is not difficult to do.  Basically what it does is put a lockdown on your credit.  Your cards still work the same, it only prevents any *new *credit from being opened in your name.  It took me a couple hours yesterday but I had four people x three credit bureaus.  TransUnion was the biggest pain.  I couldn't get their online version to work and needed to place a few phone calls.  I started with Equifax, they generated the PIN, then when I put the freeze on at Experian I took the same PIN number generated by Equifax because they allow you to input your own number.  I am trying to keep this as simple as possible.  TransUnion uses a six digit pin (the others use 10 digits) so I took the first six numbers for that pin.  I printed off the sheets with all this info on it for each credit union and clipped them together, carefully labeling each person's, because the sheets did not have any identifying details.  I hope this lengthy explanation will help anyone who wants to do this.  I've added the link below to the website that explains all this with links to each of the credit bureaus:
http://clark.com/personal-finance-credit/credit-freeze-and-thaw-guide/


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> I was kind of ignoring it. Even though statistically speaking, chances were very good I'd be one of
> 
> Oreo!  You have been on my mind.  I miss you and am sorry to hear you're overwhelmed.  Let me try to calm your fears about the credit issue.  I don't know how much of the hoopla is real but I do believe _*anyone*_ who has credit is at risk, just because hacking is so prevalent today.  A credit freeze is not difficult to do.  Basically what it does is put a lockdown on your credit.  Your cards still work the same, it only prevents any *new *credit from being opened in your name.  It took me a couple hours yesterday but I had four people x three credit bureaus.  TransUnion was the biggest pain.  I couldn't get their online version to work and needed to place a few phone calls.  I started with Equifax, they generated the PIN, then when I put the freeze on at Experian I took the same PIN number generated by Equifax because they allow you to input your own number.  I am trying to keep this as simple as possible.  TransUnion uses a six digit pin (the others use 10 digits) so I took the first six numbers for that pin.  I printed off the sheets with all this info on it for each credit union and clipped them together, carefully labeling each person's, because the sheets did not have any identifying details.  I hope this lengthy explanation will help anyone who wants to do this.  I've added the link below to the website that explains all this with links to each of the credit bureaus:
> http://clark.com/personal-finance-credit/credit-freeze-and-thaw-guide/


 Itold my husband and he said "we don't use Equifax."  I said I think the credit bureaus have everyone's info.  Is that right?  We all need to pursue?


----------



## Prada_Princess

can_do_mom said:


> Ooh, both so pretty! I'd love to see them on you. If we can manage to get these leather and fur coats we ordered from a furrier at MAGIC, I will be buying this beautiful fur and leather coat modeled by the furrier's model in the top pic and my dd in the pic below. It will be perfect for our cold winters! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819728
> View attachment 3819729


Totally gorgeous. I got a local furrier in Liverpool England to make my coat have a hgluge fur collar similar to this. Love the coat you post!!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here is my dress--fabric view only with my little, sweet(and cheap!) clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821946
> 
> The dress has both gold and silver, so the clutch does blend.  The other side of the bag is plain, which is nice, so there is no pulling with bag against dress.



Looks VERY beautiful.....


----------



## oreo713

[QUOTE="can_do_mom, post: 31672514, member: 456020"

Oreo!  You have been on my mind.  I miss you and am sorry to hear you're overwhelmed.  Let me try to calm your fears about the credit issue.  I don't know how much of the hoopla is real but I do believe _*anyone*_ who has credit is at risk, just because hacking is so prevalent today.  A credit freeze is not difficult to do.  Basically what it does is put a lockdown on your credit.  Your cards still work the same, it only prevents any *new *credit from being opened in your name.  It took me a couple hours yesterday but I had four people x three credit bureaus.  TransUnion was the biggest pain.  I couldn't get their online version to work and needed to place a few phone calls.  I started with Equifax, they generated the PIN, then when I put the freeze on at Experian I took the same PIN number generated by Equifax because they allow you to input your own number.  I am trying to keep this as simple as possible.  TransUnion uses a six digit pin (the others use 10 digits) so I took the first six numbers for that pin.  I printed off the sheets with all this info on it for each credit union and clipped them together, carefully labeling each person's, because the sheets did not have any identifying details.  I hope this lengthy explanation will help anyone who wants to do this.  I've added the link below to the website that explains all this with links to each of the credit bureaus:
http://clark.com/personal-finance-credit/credit-freeze-and-thaw-guide/[/QUOTE]

Hi CDC!!  I miss you guys so much.  I just need to catch my breath......  Anyway, this is just another thing that I can worry about.  This time, though, I am giving my DH the job of looking into this and taking care of it.  Maybe it will keep his mind busy on something else besides the TV  (long story for another time.....  lol


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Itold my husband and he said "we don't use Equifax."  I said I think the credit bureaus have everyone's info.  Is that right?  We all need to pursue?


Sadly, Barbee, you are right.  I am no expert, so if anyone here has more info than me, I defer to them but this is my understanding:  There are three credit bureaus in the US.  Each one has a dossier on anyone that uses credit.  It is the banks or lending parties that actually use the credit bureaus when you seek to obtain credit.  That's where they obtain information about their potential customers and determine whether they are credit worthy or not.  So, unless you're requesting a credit report,  you personally don't deal with Equifax.  But I would be willing to bet they have a file on most of us, which could have been compromised in the hack.  I'm sorry if I seem negative.  That's not my intent!  But I've had two friends post in the last couple days on Facebook, both had their identities stolen and are now dealing with the issues that come with it.


----------



## skyqueen

I just have to RAVE about the movie Hidden Figures. I watched it for the 2nd time on HBO.
This movie has everything...terrible discrimination and sexism, patriotism, a love story, history and 3 women who don't/won't take no for an answer. One of the most inspirational movies, against incredible odds, that I've seen in years. It's a movie that makes you think...now that's a good movie!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I just have to RAVE about the movie Hidden Figures. I watched it for the 2nd time on HBO.
> This movie has everything...terrible discrimination and sexism, patriotism, a love story, history and 3 women who don't/won't take no for an answer. One of the most inspirational movies, against incredible odds, that I've seen in years. It's a movie that makes you think...now that's a good movie!


Well, you won't believe it but guess what my dd and I are sitting down to watch right now: Hidden Figures! I just read your post to her, Sky. She saw it in the theatre and had been after me to watch it ever since!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I just have to RAVE about the movie Hidden Figures. I watched it for the 2nd time on HBO.
> This movie has everything...terrible discrimination and sexism, patriotism, a love story, history and 3 women who don't/won't take no for an answer. One of the most inspirational movies, against incredible odds, that I've seen in years. It's a movie that makes you think...now that's a good movie!


Great movie!  Loved it.  If anyone on here hasn't seen it, I wholeheartedly agree with SkyQueen's recommendation.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Great movie!  Loved it.  If anyone on here hasn't seen it, I wholeheartedly agree with SkyQueen's recommendation.


DH and I loved this movie. We saw it when it came out, and we're thinking of seeing it again!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> DH and I loved this movie. We saw it when it came out, and we're thinking of seeing it again!


Elaine, I might have mentioned this here before but I highly recommend Woman in Gold if you haven't seen it.  Very moving and Helen Mirren (as always) is fantastic in it.


----------



## can_do_mom

Prada_Princess said:


> Totally gorgeous. I got a local furrier in Liverpool England to make my coat have a hgluge fur collar similar to this. Love the coat you post!!


Thank you Prada Princess!  This will be our first overseas order (Turkey) and it's got a few extra hurdles so I don't want to get my hopes too high in case we can't get the items.  They have beautiful merchandise and I can order as many personal items as I want.  Talk about a dangerous option...


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, I might have mentioned this here before but I highly recommend Woman in Gold if you haven't seen it.  Very moving and Helen Mirren (as always) is fantastic in it.


Oh, yes, Woman in Gold is an exquisite movie, and Helen Mirren is of course fantastic.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Sadly, Barbee, you are right.  I am no expert, so if anyone here has more info than me, I defer to them but this is my understanding:  There are three credit bureaus in the US.  Each one has a dossier on anyone that uses credit.  It is the banks or lending parties that actually use the credit bureaus when you seek to obtain credit.  That's where they obtain information about their potential customers and determine whether they are credit worthy or not.  So, unless you're requesting a credit report,  you personally don't deal with Equifax.  But I would be willing to bet they have a file on most of us, which could have been compromised in the hack.  I'm sorry if I seem negative.  That's not my intent!  But I've had two friends post in the last couple days on Facebook, both had their identities stolen and are now dealing with the issues that come with it.


Thanks!  My husband is going to dig into it tomorrow and put a hold on our credit.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Great movie!  Loved it.  If anyone on here hasn't seen it, I wholeheartedly agree with SkyQueen's recommendation.





ElainePG said:


> Oh, yes, Woman in Gold is an exquisite movie, and Helen Mirren is of course fantastic.


Glad you loved it, CDM...just a terrific movie!
I loved Women in Gold, too, Elaine. 
Tough women


----------



## Izzy48

Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then. 

The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Glad you loved it, CDM...just a terrific movie!
> I loved Women in Gold, too, Elaine.
> Tough women


I had watched Women in Gold some time ago and I thought it was fantastic. 
I will try to get to Hidden Figures this weekend.


----------



## bisbee

I work for the federal government, which was hacked a few years ago.  At the time, they provided coverage with a service, which contacts me if any change is made to my credit using my SSN, or if my credit report is accessed, etc.  it works well, and it was for several years...I will re-up when the free years end.  So...I am not panicking.  I think a lot of the hoopla is overdone, IMHO.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then.
> 
> The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.


Oh dear, Izzy.  I hope they can save his eye.  Poor baby!  I will be praying for Pippin!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> I work for the federal government, which was hacked a few years ago.  At the time, they provided coverage with a service, which contacts me if any change is made to my credit using my SSN, or if my credit report is accessed, etc.  it works well, and it was for several years...I will re-up when the free years end.  So...I am not panicking.  I think a lot of the hoopla is overdone, IMHO.


That seems like a good solution, Bisbee.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then.
> 
> The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.


Oh, Izzy...if it's not one damn thing! Poor Pippin...so painful!
Sending love, thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then.
> 
> The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.


Oh, Izzy... how scary about poor little Pippin! I hope the pain level comes down... it is so hard to see our furkids suffer like that.


----------



## Izzy48

My husband just forwarded a link to me of the FTC comments on the scam regarding the Equifax scam. Apparently they are of the opinion it is phishing so not to communicate with anyone who calls concerning this scam.  Sorry I can't send the link but it involves email addresses I can't share.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy...hoping for the best result for Pippin.  I've never had a Boston Terrier, but my parents each had one before they met...makes me think of them...


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then.
> 
> The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.


I am so sorry to hear this.  Best wishes for the little guy, and you too, of course, with the flu.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Izzy48 said:


> Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then.
> 
> The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.


Oh no! Nothing is worse than when your baby has a medical scare! My heart goes out to you!


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then.
> 
> The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.


Hope Pippin is doing better.  Poor furbaby!  Keeping my fingers crossed,  It hurts so bad when our pets are in pain.


----------



## oreo713

Quick question.....when you sign up for Instagram....do they ask you for yourr phone number?  This is what they sent me when I signed up:
*Add Your Phone Number*
Help us keep the Instagram community safe by entering your phone number. We'll text you a security code.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Quick question.....when you sign up for Instagram....do they ask you for yourr phone number?  This is what they sent me when I signed up:
> *Add Your Phone Number*
> Help us keep the Instagram community safe by entering your phone number. We'll text you a security code.


It's been so long I can't remember. Although it does seem as though more sites are asking for phone numbers now. I enjoy photography and IG is a great platform for that.


----------



## barbee

Lots of griping by DH today, as he spent all morning on the credit freeze.  Then a friend called, and he complained, mentioning how doing for the two of us became at least double the work.  The friend said two?  DH said doesn't your wife have a credit card, etc. and he said yes.  So now the friend  has more work to do!  He actually said his wife just got a new credit card for the mileage points, then was going to cancel.  I had always heard it's bad to cancel a card.  True or not true?  Certainly I'm not going to get a card for some points, then cancel. 

Izzy, how is your sweet dog doing?


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Lots of griping by DH today, as he spent all morning on the credit freeze.  Then a friend called, and he complained, mentioning how doing for the two of us became at least double the work.  The friend said two?  DH said doesn't your wife have a credit card, etc. and he said yes.  So now the friend  has more work to do!  He actually said his wife just got a new credit card for the mileage points, then was going to cancel.  I had always heard it's bad to cancel a card.  True or not true?  Certainly I'm not going to get a card for some points, then cancel.
> 
> Izzy, how is your sweet dog doing?


Yes, Izzy, how is Pippin doing? I hope you're both continuing to heal up and feel better. 

Barbee, I agree the credit freeze was kind of a pain but now that it's done, I'm glad. I have heard its bad to cancel cards, too. Not sure if there's any truth to it. I have read articles about people who practically make a living off using cards for points. They have a ton of cards and strategically use different cards for specific points. More power to them but that would drive me bonkers.


----------



## barbee

Here is my new tote, which I am head over heels crazy about(yes, and how long will that last, before I want another bag?) Annabel Ingall tote in Ink color--stolen(figuratively) from Kendie's pic in other threads.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then.
> 
> The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.



Oh dear, I'm so sorry izzy!!!


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> I bought a couple things and love them!
> McQueen faux fur...beautifully made and so soft. Worth it to pay more and get a good quality faux fur!
> Vince winter white sweater coat..wool and YAK
> Love winter white! Sorry Elaine...this is definitely made for a tall gal
> View attachment 3819683
> View attachment 3819682


Love it SQ!


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3819203
> 
> I've admired the monogram Pallas with black leather trim for some time and today I went back in and made my purchase from my daughter. It was rather a last minute decision to run back in to the cities today but LV has limited inventory and so when I was told they had this bag in stock, I decided I'd better not dilly dally. I like the combination of the black and brown because it's so versatile.


Love the bag!


----------



## megt10

Izzy48 said:


> Still trying to get over this flu and I thought this week would do it without additional issues.  Yesterday morning I noticed my male Boston Terrier, Pippin, had a swollen right eye and I thought it was an allergy. Nothing is ever that easy. He has a severely torn cornea and is on a boat load of medication. We have just been through this with Izzy, our female, but Pippin's eye is much worse. We are now in saving his eye mode plus keeping the pain level as tolerable as possible. I see the ophthalmologist Monday and I hope his eye gets no worse by then.
> 
> The picture is my little guy before yesterday. Just breaks my heart to think of removing an eye.


Oh, Izzy, I am so sorry. I am saying prayers for you both.


----------



## megt10

oreo713 said:


> Quick question.....when you sign up for Instagram....do they ask you for yourr phone number?  This is what they sent me when I signed up:
> *Add Your Phone Number*
> Help us keep the Instagram community safe by entering your phone number. We'll text you a security code.


I think they recently started asking for phone numbers. If you are going through their website I think it is fine.


----------



## megt10

barbee said:


> Here is my new tote, which I am head over heels crazy about(yes, and how long will that last, before I want another bag?) Annabel Ingall tote in Ink color--stolen(figuratively) from Kendie's pic in other threads.
> View attachment 3825577


Very pretty tote Barbee.


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> It's been so long I can't remember. Although it does seem as though more sites are asking for phone numbers now. I enjoy photography and IG is a great platform for that.


I am really enjoying Instagram too. I can be somewhat connected yet still not sitting down while on it. I find it much more difficult to keep up with tpf because my sitting time is almost nil unless I am in bed. These days as soon as I get in bed I am just about ready to fall asleep. My MIL has at least another 3 weeks with her cast and that has kept me very busy. I did, however, get to the scarf event at Hermes at SCP on Friday night. It was a lot of fun and I met someone from TPF there. She came up to me and introduced herself and we hung out for a while together. I did something that I never thought I would do. I bought a croc SO Kelly 32. My SA said that the store ordered it and when he brought it out I was head over heels in love. I am going to send as many bags to consignment as I need to pay for it. So I am looking at it as a trade.The bag went so well with my outfit that I wore it to the event.


----------



## ElainePG

megt10 said:


> I am really enjoying Instagram too. I can be somewhat connected yet still not sitting down while on it. I find it much more difficult to keep up with tpf because my sitting time is almost nil unless I am in bed. These days as soon as I get in bed I am just about ready to fall asleep. My MIL has at least another 3 weeks with her cast and that has kept me very busy. I did, however, get to the scarf event at Hermes at SCP on Friday night. It was a lot of fun and I met someone from TPF there. She came up to me and introduced herself and we hung out for a while together. I did something that I never thought I would do. I bought a croc SO Kelly 32. My SA said that the store ordered it and when he brought it out I was head over heels in love. I am going to send as many bags to consignment as I need to pay for it. So I am looking at it as a trade.The bag went so well with my outfit that I wore it to the event.


What fun to meet someone from tPF at the Hermes event, Meg! Did you plan the meet-up in advance, or did you recognize each other? I saw your photo on IG, posing with two different women, but I didn't recognize either of them from IG. 
And a huge congrats on your new Kelly... **WOW**! Wear it in good health!


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I am really enjoying Instagram too. I can be somewhat connected yet still not sitting down while on it. I find it much more difficult to keep up with tpf because my sitting time is almost nil unless I am in bed. These days as soon as I get in bed I am just about ready to fall asleep. My MIL has at least another 3 weeks with her cast and that has kept me very busy. I did, however, get to the scarf event at Hermes at SCP on Friday night. It was a lot of fun and I met someone from TPF there. She came up to me and introduced herself and we hung out for a while together. I did something that I never thought I would do. I bought a croc SO Kelly 32. My SA said that the store ordered it and when he brought it out I was head over heels in love. I am going to send as many bags to consignment as I need to pay for it. So I am looking at it as a trade.The bag went so well with my outfit that I wore it to the event.


Meg, that bag is absolutely perfect! What else can be said? You are an Hermes woman!


----------



## can_do_mom

megt10 said:


> I am really enjoying Instagram too. I can be somewhat connected yet still not sitting down while on it. I find it much more difficult to keep up with tpf because my sitting time is almost nil unless I am in bed. These days as soon as I get in bed I am just about ready to fall asleep. My MIL has at least another 3 weeks with her cast and that has kept me very busy. I did, however, get to the scarf event at Hermes at SCP on Friday night. It was a lot of fun and I met someone from TPF there. She came up to me and introduced herself and we hung out for a while together. I did something that I never thought I would do. I bought a croc SO Kelly 32. My SA said that the store ordered it and when he brought it out I was head over heels in love. I am going to send as many bags to consignment as I need to pay for it. So I am looking at it as a trade.The bag went so well with my outfit that I wore it to the event.


Congratulations, your new bag is gorgeous! Looks like she was meant for you!  Looking forward to seeing her in more mod shots! 

Sorry to hear about your MIL's continued time in a cast. I hope all will be well when the cast is removed. 

What fun to meet a fellow TPF member. I've wondered if people did that.


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> What fun to meet someone from tPF at the Hermes event, Meg! Did you plan the meet-up in advance, or did you recognize each other? I saw your photo on IG, posing with two different women, but I didn't recognize either of them from IG.
> And a huge congrats on your new Kelly... **WOW**! Wear it in good health!


I didn't know her prior to the event. She recognized me and came up and introduced herself. She was really sweet. She is the younger woman. I didn't know the other woman either until the event. I just met a lot of people there. It was a festive occasion and everyone was chatting with everyone. 

Thanks for the comments about the bag. I didn't have time to go through my bags this weekend but I need to do it asap to pay for this bag before my DH has a heart attack. I am actually looking forward to having fewer bags.


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> Congratulations, your new bag is gorgeous! Looks like she was meant for you!  Looking forward to seeing her in more mod shots!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MIL's continued time in a cast. I hope all will be well when the cast is removed.
> 
> What fun to meet a fellow TPF member. I've wondered if people did that.


Thanks, CDC. My MIL has been in a cast all summer so it has been really difficult for everyone especially her. We just don't heal as quickly as we get older. 
I have only met up with one woman that I met on TPF. Though I have known her now for years from the moto thread and we have a group WhatsApp chat group with 5 of us from here. So I feel like I really do her. She lives in Texas but has family here. We met up at Hermes at SCP the last time that she was here. This was last year around July. I brought Rudy with me and he tried bowties


----------



## barbee

megt10 said:


> I didn't know her prior to the event. She recognized me and came up and introduced herself. She was really sweet. She is the younger woman. I didn't know the other woman either until the event. I just met a lot of people there. It was a festive occasion and everyone was chatting with everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the comments about the bag. I didn't have time to go through my bags this weekend but I need to do it asap to pay for this bag before my DH has a heart attack. I am actually looking forward to having fewer bags.


Meg,when you round up those bags, why don't you take some pics for us.... just in case!


----------



## can_do_mom

megt10 said:


> I didn't know her prior to the event. *She recognized me and came up and introduced herself.* She was really sweet. She is the younger woman. I didn't know the other woman either until the event. I just met a lot of people there. It was a festive occasion and everyone was chatting with everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the comments about the bag. I didn't have time to go through my bags this weekend but I need to do it asap to pay for this bag before my DH has a heart attack. I am actually looking forward to having fewer bags.



Meg, you've achieved celebrity status! I love it. And I think it's a good idea to take a look at our bag inventory every so often and decide what goes and what stays. Your new beauty is certainly worth the sacrifice of a bag or two that you don't carry as often.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Oh, Izzy...if it's not one damn thing! Poor Pippin...so painful!
> Sending love, thoughts and prayers your way





ElainePG said:


> Oh, Izzy... how scary about poor little Pippin! I hope the pain level comes down... it is so hard to see our furkids suffer like that.





skyqueen said:


> Oh, Izzy...if it's not one damn thing! Poor Pippin...so painful!
> Sending love, thoughts and prayers your way





barbee said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.  Best wishes for the little guy, and you too, of course, with the flu.





can_do_mom said:


> Yes, Izzy, how is Pippin doing? I hope you're both continuing to heal up and feel better.
> 
> Barbee, I agree the credit freeze was kind of a pain but now that it's done, I'm glad. I have heard its bad to cancel cards, too. Not sure if there's any truth to it. I have read articles about people who practically make a living off using cards for points. They have a ton of cards and strategically use different cards for specific points. More power to them but that would drive me bonkers.



Thank you all for your kind words about Pippin. It is touch and go as of this moment. His eye became much worse this weekend so we met with the ophthalmologist at the University of Tennessee Veterinary Hospital on an emergency visit. Things don't look great and it appears his cornea has totally torn. I have an appointment and will be leaving just after writing this for the doctor to make a final determination on this. He would have done the surgery this weekend but Pippin is a small BT and with a very short nose so putting him under anesthesia is a real risk. Plus he has already been through major surgery this year which puts him at greater risk. 

He came to us just after my mother passed away and he was an enormous comfort to me. I hate to think of losing him but I won't let him suffer which he has done much of this last week and weekend even with two types of pain medication. Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry izzy!!!





megt10 said:


> Oh, Izzy, I am so sorry. I am saying prayers for you both.


 Sorry I missed including your quotes in my response. Thank you both for thinking of us. 

Meg, your bag is awesome!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words about Pippin. It is touch and go as of this moment. His eye became much worse this weekend so we met with the ophthalmologist at the University of Tennessee Veterinary Hospital on an emergency visit. Things don't look great and it appears his cornea has totally torn. I have an appointment and will be leaving just after writing this for the doctor to make a final determination on this. He would have done the surgery this weekend but Pippin is a small BT and with a very short nose so putting him under anesthesia is a real risk. Plus he has already been through major surgery this year which puts him at greater risk.
> 
> He came to us just after my mother passed away and he was an enormous comfort to me. I hate to think of losing him but I won't let him suffer which he has done much of this last week and weekend even with two types of pain medication. Keep your fingers crossed for us!


Izzy,
Your post brought tears to my eyes.  Definitely praying for Pippin, for you and for wisdom for the vet.  It is heartwrenching when our pups are seriously ill.  
Hugs and prayers!


----------



## can_do_mom

Happy photos from last weekend. My nephew was married. The photographer asked for no photos during the ceremony so the only photo I have of my nephew and his beautiful bride is with my mother.  The second photo is of my brother (father of the groom) and I. It was a country wedding and the reception was in an old barn. Quite gorgeous, actually!  They were blessed with beautiful weather and it was a wonderful day. ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

megt10 said:


> I am really enjoying Instagram too. I can be somewhat connected yet still not sitting down while on it. I find it much more difficult to keep up with tpf because my sitting time is almost nil unless I am in bed. These days as soon as I get in bed I am just about ready to fall asleep. My MIL has at least another 3 weeks with her cast and that has kept me very busy. I did, however, get to the scarf event at Hermes at SCP on Friday night. It was a lot of fun and I met someone from TPF there. She came up to me and introduced herself and we hung out for a while together. I did something that I never thought I would do. I bought a croc SO Kelly 32. My SA said that the store ordered it and when he brought it out I was head over heels in love. I am going to send as many bags to consignment as I need to pay for it. So I am looking at it as a trade.The bag went so well with my outfit that I wore it to the event.



Congratulation Meg! It sure has your name on it  what bags are going to consignment?


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3828424
> View attachment 3828426
> 
> Happy photos from last weekend. My nephew was married. The photographer asked for no photos during the ceremony so the only photo I have of my nephew and his beautiful bride is with my mother.  The second photo is of my brother (father of the groom) and I. It was a country wedding and the reception was in an old barn. Quite gorgeous, actually!  They were blessed with beautiful weather and it was a wonderful day. ❤️



Nice pics CDM - lovely dress you're wearing!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Here is my new tote, which I am head over heels crazy about(yes, and how long will that last, before I want another bag?) Annabel Ingall tote in Ink color--stolen(figuratively) from Kendie's pic in other threads.
> View attachment 3825577



Really do like this bag. I don't know the brand but it looks very high quality. My type of bag!


----------



## Izzy48

An update on my Boston. Found out yesterday there was an alternative treatment which is unproven to help heal the eye. He is in ICU with around the clock care with  various experimental medications being administered to his eye along with standard antibiotics. To my surprise he had developed an infection in his eye to complicate matters. I felt so bad leaving him last night and I can only hope I have made the right decision for him.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3828424
> View attachment 3828426
> 
> Happy photos from last weekend. My nephew was married. The photographer asked for no photos during the ceremony so the only photo I have of my nephew and his beautiful bride is with my mother.  The second photo is of my brother (father of the groom) and I. It was a country wedding and the reception was in an old barn. Quite gorgeous, actually!  They were blessed with beautiful weather and it was a wonderful day. ❤️


Looks like a lovely wedding. A great looking family! I like your dress.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> An update on my Boston. Found out yesterday there was an alternative treatment which is unproven to help heal the eye. He is in ICU with around the clock care with  various experimental medications being administered to his eye along with standard antibiotics. To my surprise he had developed an infection in his eye to complicate matters. I felt so bad leaving him last night and I can only hope I have made the right decision for him.



Oh izzy, it's so hard - but I'm sure you've done everything you could. You are in my thoughts! ❤️


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> An update on my Boston. Found out yesterday there was an alternative treatment which is unproven to help heal the eye. He is in ICU with around the clock care with  various experimental medications being administered to his eye along with standard antibiotics. To my surprise he had developed an infection in his eye to complicate matters. I felt so bad leaving him last night and I can only hope I have made the right decision for him.


You will see what happens, but regardless, you have done the most that you can for him.  You care for him deeply, and this shows in the great treatment he is being given.  It doesn't make it any easier for you, I know, but the love shows.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> An update on my Boston. Found out yesterday there was an alternative treatment which is unproven to help heal the eye. He is in ICU with around the clock care with  various experimental medications being administered to his eye along with standard antibiotics. To my surprise he had developed an infection in his eye to complicate matters. I felt so bad leaving him last night and I can only hope I have made the right decision for him.


It must have been so difficult for you to leave him in the ICU, *Izzy*. I hope the alternative treatment (in addition to the antibiotics) starts to help. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> An update on my Boston. Found out yesterday there was an alternative treatment which is unproven to help heal the eye. He is in ICU with around the clock care with  various experimental medications being administered to his eye along with standard antibiotics. To my surprise he had developed an infection in his eye to complicate matters. I felt so bad leaving him last night and I can only hope I have made the right decision for him.


Oh, Izzy...  while it is hard to leave your "baby" I agree with the others that you are doing the best thing for him.  I think you would have always wondered if you hadn't tried every option available.  I'm sure it was hard to leave him but hopefully the outcome will be worth it.  (((Hugs))) to you and Pippin!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Looks like a lovely wedding. A great looking family! I like your dress.


Thank you, Izzy.   I had a completely different dress picked out and then we had such warm weather that I resorted to plan B.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> An update on my Boston. Found out yesterday there was an alternative treatment which is unproven to help heal the eye. He is in ICU with around the clock care with  various experimental medications being administered to his eye along with standard antibiotics. To my surprise he had developed an infection in his eye to complicate matters. I felt so bad leaving him last night and I can only hope I have made the right decision for him.


Izzy....We do the best when we can when it comes to our furbabies  You and Pippin are in my thoughts, praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> An update on my Boston. Found out yesterday there was an alternative treatment which is unproven to help heal the eye. He is in ICU with around the clock care with  various experimental medications being administered to his eye along with standard antibiotics. To my surprise he had developed an infection in his eye to complicate matters. I felt so bad leaving him last night and I can only hope I have made the right decision for him.


Of course you made the right decision! He is where he should be! Don't second guess yourself.....
Dirty Harry sends his thoughts and prayers


----------



## Izzy48

Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts. I just arrived home from spending about 3 hours with Pippin in the ICU. Spent my professional life in an iCU taking care of my patients and I couldn't help but notice the similarities. There certainly is a major difference because I took care of human beings but these little guys were given so much care and love it is unbelievable. I  see no improvement so I will go back tomorrow to talk with the Head Ophthalmologist to see the status. Even though he is a dog it was  so hard to leave him.

Just before his eye problem I ordered Stuart Weitzman boots so I thought since they are expensive I will return them due to the cost of the vet care. Well, I tried them on and I am going to keep them. I am not a person to wear bling but I can't pass up these boots.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Of course you made the right decision! He is where he should be! Don't second guess yourself.....
> Dirty Harry sends his thoughts and prayers
> View attachment 3829615


Dirty Harry is precious! Hard not to Sky after looking at Pippin's eye today.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts. I just arrived home from spending about 3 hours with Pippin in the ICU. Spent my professional life in an iCU taking care of my patients and I couldn't help but notice the similarities. There certainly is a major difference because I took care of human beings but these little guys were given so much care and love it is unbelievable. I  see no improvement so I will go back tomorrow to talk with the Head Ophthalmologist to see the status. Even though he is a dog it was  so hard to leave him.
> 
> Just before his eye problem I ordered Stuart Weitzman boots so I thought since they are expensive I will return them due to the cost of the vet care. Well, I tried them on and I am going to keep them. I am not a person to wear bling but I can't pass up these boots.


Oh, Izzy...love these! SW boots are well made and so comfortable. 
Hell, girl...you deserve a treat 


Izzy48 said:


> Dirty Harry is precious! Hard not to Sky after looking at Pippin's eye today.


I know it's hard but you're doing the right thing!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts. I just arrived home from spending about 3 hours with Pippin in the ICU. Spent my professional life in an iCU taking care of my patients and I couldn't help but notice the similarities. There certainly is a major difference because I took care of human beings but these little guys were given so much care and love it is unbelievable. I  see no improvement so I will go back tomorrow to talk with the Head Ophthalmologist to see the status. Even though he is a dog it was  so hard to leave him.
> 
> Just before his eye problem I ordered Stuart Weitzman boots so I thought since they are expensive I will return them due to the cost of the vet care. Well, I tried them on and I am going to keep them. I am not a person to wear bling but I can't pass up these boots.


You seriously need these boots, *Izzy*. Treat those feet!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts. I just arrived home from spending about 3 hours with Pippin in the ICU. Spent my professional life in an iCU taking care of my patients and I couldn't help but notice the similarities. There certainly is a major difference because I took care of human beings but these little guys were given so much care and love it is unbelievable. I  see no improvement so I will go back tomorrow to talk with the Head Ophthalmologist to see the status. Even though he is a dog it was  so hard to leave him.
> 
> Just before his eye problem I ordered Stuart Weitzman boots so I thought since they are expensive I will return them due to the cost of the vet care. Well, I tried them on and I am going to keep them. I am not a person to wear bling but I can't pass up these boots.



They are gorgeous, I'm glad you are keeping them.


----------



## can_do_mom

Here's hoping for better news tomorrow. And I agree that the boots are super fun. I have still hung onto my SW boots that I bought at Nordies Anniversary sale.


----------



## oreo713

Happy Rosh Hashanah...
Wishing everyone good health, happiness, peace and prosperity. Today and all through the year!
 L’shanah Tovah!  ​


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Happy Rosh Hashanah...
> Wishing everyone good health, happiness, peace and prosperity. Today and all through the year!
> L’shanah Tovah!  ​


L'shanah Tovah, dear. Best wishes for a sweet year.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Happy Rosh Hashanah...
> Wishing everyone good health, happiness, peace and prosperity. Today and all through the year!
> L’shanah Tovah!  ​


We all need a little bit of this...Happy Rosh Hashanah to you, too, dear!


----------



## can_do_mom

You're probably busy, Izzy, but I've been wondering how Pippin is doing. I hope you're seeing improvement with his eye.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> You're probably busy, Izzy, but I've been wondering how Pippin is doing. I hope you're seeing improvement with his eye.


Me too.....


----------



## oreo713

It's been awfully quiet here.  Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## can_do_mom

I agree, Oreo! How have YOU been doing? You've been on my mind. I'm trying to get caught up around here. I've been thinking about asking for people's opinions here. Dh wants me to hire a cleaning service. We had had cleaners in the past when the children were younger and we were homeschooling. Then as they got a little older I decided we should be cleaning the house ourselves. Which worked fine but now they are all so busy (or gone) that it's back to just me cleaning. Everyone is home long enough to create a mess but not long enough to help me clean, lol! Even so, I am digging my heels in. I just feel like I should be able to handle this without outside help. And I know from experience finding a good fit can be a challenge. Thoughts?


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> It's been awfully quiet here.  Hope everyone is ok.


I was going to show you what I was up to last night, Oreo and then I deleted the pic above.  Thought it was kind of silly to post and yet, THERE IT IS!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> I was going to show you what I was up to last night, Oreo and then I deleted the pic above.  Thought it was kind of silly to post and yet, THERE IT IS!


Ahhhh...did you attend a painting party?  There is one here called Pinot's Palette, where you drink as you paint.  Sounds like fun!  I love your pumpkin, did you paint it?


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Ahhhh...did you attend a painting party?  There is one here called Pinot's Palette, where you drink as you paint.  Sounds like fun!  I love your pumpkin, did you paint it?


Yep, that's my pumpkin! A group of us took part in a painting party last night.


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Yep, that's my pumpkin! A group of us took part in a painting party last night.


It's wonderful!!!  I worked as a graphic artist in an advertising agency prior to teaching.  I have to admit, I am much better with pen and ink than paint.  When I paint, I always overwork it and then everything turns to mud.....lol


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I agree, Oreo! How have YOU been doing? You've been on my mind. I'm trying to get caught up around here. I've been thinking about asking for people's opinions here. Dh wants me to hire a cleaning service. We had had cleaners in the past when the children were younger and we were homeschooling. Then as they got a little older I decided we should be cleaning the house ourselves. Which worked fine but now they are all so busy (or gone) that it's back to just me cleaning. Everyone is home long enough to create a mess but not long enough to help me clean, lol! Even so, I am digging my heels in. I just feel like I should be able to handle this without outside help. And I know from experience finding a good fit can be a challenge. Thoughts?



This is very good!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> It's been awfully quiet here.  Hope everyone is ok.



Thanks Oreo! how are you? I'm fine, being busy feeling tired  selling bags, buying car, having new windows installed in the home. Oh, and having quality issues with my new Proenza Schouler bag 
And going to my work everyday off cause...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Oreo! how are you? I'm fine, being busy feeling tired  selling bags, buying car, having new windows installed in the home. Oh, and having quality issues with my new Proenza Schouler bag
> And going to my work everyday off cause...


Oh, dear... quality issues with your PS bag??? I've heard (here on tPF) that this can happen. What quality issues? Is it with the hardware, or with the leather?   
What car did you get?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Yep, that's my pumpkin! A group of us took part in a painting party last night.


Just love the pumpkin, CDM! I admire anyone who can paint. I went to a watercolor workshop a few years ago, and thought it would be a fun hobby to take up in retirement, but I was never happy with the blobs I created and eventually I gave away my brushes and paints to a woman who had a lot more talent than I did, and couldn't afford art materials. Sigh. At least my supplies found a good home!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I agree, Oreo! How have YOU been doing? You've been on my mind. I'm trying to get caught up around here. I've been thinking about asking for people's opinions here. Dh wants me to hire a cleaning service. We had had cleaners in the past when the children were younger and we were homeschooling. Then as they got a little older I decided we should be cleaning the house ourselves. Which worked fine but now they are all so busy (or gone) that it's back to just me cleaning. Everyone is home long enough to create a mess but not long enough to help me clean, lol! Even so, I am digging my heels in. I just feel like I should be able to handle this without outside help. And I know from experience finding a good fit can be a challenge. Thoughts?


I have a service (well, it's the same two ladies who come, not a whole group) every other week. They do the heavy work, and then DH and I keep the house up between visits. Because it's just two of us, the house really doesn't get dirty, so this system works well for us and it's a good compromise. I provide the cleaning supplies, because I have allergies to a lot of the cleaning products so I want them to use "gentle" and "environmentally sound" cleaners, plus they use my vacuum cleaner, which is a very good one. They supply the elbow grease. They've cleaned for me for five years, so they know my house well. They're able to do the deep cleaning which, quite frankly, I don't have the energy for any more! And it's easy enough for us to keep the house up between visits.
Why do you think this is a matter of "should" or "shouldn't"??? Just sayin'...


----------



## ElainePG

ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear... quality issues with your PS bag??? I've heard (here on tPF) that this can happen. What quality issues? Is it with the hardware, or with the leather?
> What car did you get?


ETA: You sold bags??? Which ones?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I have a service (well, it's the same two ladies who come, not a whole group) every other week. They do the heavy work, and then DH and I keep the house up between visits. Because it's just two of us, the house really doesn't get dirty, so this system works well for us and it's a good compromise. I provide the cleaning supplies, because I have allergies to a lot of the cleaning products so I want them to use "gentle" and "environmentally sound" cleaners, plus they use my vacuum cleaner, which is a very good one. They supply the elbow grease. They've cleaned for me for five years, so they know my house well. They're able to do the deep cleaning which, quite frankly, I don't have the energy for any more! And it's easy enough for us to keep the house up between visits.
> Why do you think this is a matter of "should" or "shouldn't"??? Just sayin'...


Thanks for the feedback, Elaine! I guess I feel guilty, like I *should *be able to clean my own house. I only work sporadically outside the home, but somehow, I'm always busy!  Keeping up with all the other stuff: laundry, gardening, paperwork, family appointments, errands, meals, etc. keeps me hopping. My vertigo came back last week and I know hubby worries about my health. I do have a friend who cleans but it's in the Twin Cities, 45 minutes away. Even so, we had a conversation about her helping me today. If I can get her to accept payment, I'd be thrilled to have her help!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> ETA: You sold bags??? Which ones?


Yes, do tell, Cilifene! And a new car? You've been busy!


----------



## Purseloco

Hi Ladies over 50, do you find yourself choosing the cloth or nylon, coated canvas bag over the leather due to the weight. I noticed that I am starting to pick the less popular bags and going for the bags that are more comfortable. Do you find yourself doing the same?  Being close to 60, the heavy leather bags tire me out to be honest, especially since I have a job that allows me to travel and walk a lot and I have to carry so much for work. I find that I can't stand the heaviness anymore.


----------



## can_do_mom

Purseloco said:


> Hi Ladies over 50, do you find yourself choosing the cloth or nylon, coated canvas bag over the leather due to the weight. I noticed that I am starting to pick the less popular bags and going for the bags that are more comfortable. Do you find yourself doing the same?  Being close to 60, the heavy leather bags tire me out to be honest, especially since I have a job that allows me to travel and walk a lot and I have to carry so much for work. I find that I can't stand the heaviness anymore.


I have both, Purseloco. Short answer: It depends. I try to tailor my bag choice to my activity and have both leather and lighter weight bags. I really like the Longchamp Neo line which comes in multiple sizes and I have a couple small Neos that can be worn crossbody. They're a casual but very practical bag. I wore one of these bags on a three week trip last summer and it performed beautifully! 

For dressier events I break out the leather bags, but most of mine aren't that heavy.


----------



## ElainePG

Purseloco said:


> Hi Ladies over 50, do you find yourself choosing the cloth or nylon, coated canvas bag over the leather due to the weight. I noticed that I am starting to pick the less popular bags and going for the bags that are more comfortable. Do you find yourself doing the same?  Being close to 60, the heavy leather bags tire me out to be honest, especially since I have a job that allows me to travel and walk a lot and I have to carry so much for work. I find that I can't stand the heaviness anymore.


Hi, Purseloco! I mostly have leather bags, but definitely pay attention to weight all the time. I don't need to do a lot of walking with my bag... if I do, I opt for my Balenciaga bags, which weigh next to nothing. I definitely go for cloth-lined rather than suede-lined bags, and I try to keep the weight of my bag (before loading it up!) to well under 2 pounds. 
I also carry as little as possible inside my bag: a small wallet, my iPhone, a couple of keys, a couple of tissues, and one pouch with absolute necessities. I also generally choose cross body bags, since those don't pull at my neck or shoulder. Ahhhh, the joys of getting older!


----------



## Cilifene

Purseloco said:


> Hi Ladies over 50, do you find yourself choosing the cloth or nylon, coated canvas bag over the leather due to the weight. I noticed that I am starting to pick the less popular bags and going for the bags that are more comfortable. Do you find yourself doing the same?  Being close to 60, the heavy leather bags tire me out to be honest, especially since I have a job that allows me to travel and walk a lot and I have to carry so much for work. I find that I can't stand the heaviness anymore.



I have both, but at moment I love using my LV Speedy damier light as a feather. I don't carry medium/large sized leather bags for longer time, too heavy...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear... quality issues with your PS bag??? I've heard (here on tPF) that this can happen. What quality issues? Is it with the hardware, or with the leather?
> What car did you get?



It's leather issue  if only it was the hw it could easily be fixed. I brought it to the store (not a PS store) three weeks ago. The store emailed to PS with pics attached - but PS have not even answered yet   
I only had for one and a half month when it startet to develop dark red spots - different places also under the flap. 
I've not conditioned the bag, not giving it anything at all - only used it with care. 
Our new small car is a Toyota Yaris Hybrid - I don't drive but decided the color - White and Black


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> ETA: You sold bags??? Which ones?


Capucines  it is SO beautiful - but I feel better with two handles styles.


----------



## bisbee

cdm - I think you should try a cleaning service...no need to feel guilty!  I never had help in my first marriage...he didn't want anyone in the house.  When I moved in with now husband 14 years ago, he had a woman who had been working for him since his kids were small.  At the time, they were still here part time, and she came twice a week.  We finally reduced that to once a week about 8 years ago...it's only the 2 of us!  

 She has now been working for him for about 30 years...there have been occasions that she's had serious health issues and I've taken over for months at a time, but she needs the work and I won't replace her as long as she wants to continue.  She is literally part of the family...her living situation just changed since her elderly aunt recently passed away, and if her large family didn't rally to give her a place to live, we would have.  It is a special situation, and I love her dearly!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Elaine! I guess I feel guilty, like I *should *be able to clean my own house. I only work sporadically outside the home, but somehow, I'm always busy!  Keeping up with all the other stuff: laundry, gardening, paperwork, family appointments, errands, meals, etc. keeps me hopping. My vertigo came back last week and I know hubby worries about my health. I do have a friend who cleans but it's in the Twin Cities, 45 minutes away. Even so, we had a conversation about her helping me today. If I can get her to accept payment, I'd be thrilled to have her help!


Housecleaning!!!  I think back, and have many, many stories of "bad" housekeepers.  But then I had the best--like a friend--she gave me Christmas gifts--my DH and I enjoyed her so much.  Those were the good old days, haha!  She had to reduce her schedule, and I had had to find another.  I ended up with the worst, who actually came recommended by a prim little older lady in my church.  This housekeeper rubbed me wrong, down to the bumper sticker on her car.  Ultimately, I made my husband fire her. Now I am the housekeeper, and with our almost 7000 sq ft house, it's a constant rotation, and is never ever completely clean at one time.  Sigh.  However, the thought of me having to train someone new is very unappealing, so I just look to the day of downsizing.  Since your husband is not retired, I would say yes, CDM, get a housekeeper!!!  Mine is retired, so helps--cooking, etc.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Capucines  it is SO beautiful - but I feel better with two handles styles.


Cilifene, when you sell bags, do you usually come out OK, as in not losing too much of what you paid?  It seems you have a  buy--love--love--sell type of style with bags.  Other than your Chanel, have you kept  others really long term?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene, when you sell bags, do you usually come out OK, as in not losing too much of what you paid?  It seems you have a  buy--love--love--sell type of style with bags.  Other than your Chanel, have you kept  others really long term?



He he, I had my Capucines for over a year, that's a long time for me   I loose a lot when selling - I'm ok with that I don't want bags sitting in closet not getting used enough  
My buyers are very pleased it's a pleasure to see them so happy. 
The first PS1 medium I had was with me for two or three years.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Elaine! I guess I feel guilty, like I *should *be able to clean my own house. I only work sporadically outside the home, but somehow, I'm always busy!  Keeping up with all the other stuff: laundry, gardening, paperwork, family appointments, errands, meals, etc. keeps me hopping. My vertigo came back last week and I know hubby worries about my health. I do have a friend who cleans but it's in the Twin Cities, 45 minutes away. Even so, we had a conversation about her helping me today. If I can get her to accept payment, I'd be thrilled to have her help!


I agree with @ElainePG...try it every 2 weeks. 
Beware of hiring friends...JMHO


----------



## skyqueen

Purseloco said:


> Hi Ladies over 50, do you find yourself choosing the cloth or nylon, coated canvas bag over the leather due to the weight. I noticed that I am starting to pick the less popular bags and going for the bags that are more comfortable. Do you find yourself doing the same?  Being close to 60, the heavy leather bags tire me out to be honest, especially since I have a job that allows me to travel and walk a lot and I have to carry so much for work. I find that I can't stand the heaviness anymore.


Welcome Purseloco 
Have you tried the nylon/leather trim Le Pliage? Very lightweight and comes in different sizes and shapes. I just bought 2 (beige and red) medium/shoulder and had them monogrammed for my GF's
birthdays. Came out great!.There are many threads on tPF about the Le Pliage...check it out.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Oreo! how are you? I'm fine, being busy feeling tired  selling bags, buying car, having new windows installed in the home. Oh, and having quality issues with my new Proenza Schouler bag
> And going to my work everyday off cause...


Do you have a store near you? Maybe you can post on the PS forum............
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/proenza-schouler.257/


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> cdm - I think you should try a cleaning service...no need to feel guilty!  I never had help in my first marriage...he didn't want anyone in the house.  When I moved in with now husband 14 years ago, he had a woman who had been working for him since his kids were small.  At the time, they were still here part time, and she came twice a week.  We finally reduced that to once a week about 8 years ago...it's only the 2 of us!
> 
> She has now been working for him for about 30 years...there have been occasions that she's had serious health issues and I've taken over for months at a time, but she needs the work and I won't replace her as long as she wants to continue.  She is literally part of the family...her living situation just changed since her elderly aunt recently passed away, and if her large family didn't rally to give her a place to live, we would have.  It is a special situation, and I love her dearly!


Wonderful story, Bis! DS had a nanny for years who we loved...too bad he grew up!


----------



## skyqueen

So...I've been busy! 
Remember my diamond circle earrings that move? Found a diamond lariat necklace that I hope matches but not too "matchy-matchy". I don't own any lariat necklaces...fingers crossed!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Do you have a store near you? Maybe you can post on the PS forum............
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/proenza-schouler.257/



I brought it to the store where I got it. We don't have a PS store. I've seen two bags with the same leather issue on the PS forum. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag.388422/page-323#post-30268709

Thanks SQ


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy!
> Remember my diamond circle earrings that move? Found a diamond lariat necklace that I hope matches but not too "matchy-matchy". I don't own any lariat necklaces...fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3837657
> 
> View attachment 3837659



It's beautiful - will do great to your earrings!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I agree with @ElainePG...try it every 2 weeks.
> Beware of hiring friends...JMHO


Thank you everyone for all the house cleaning feedback. IKWYM about hiring friends. And family too, for that matter. We've had both work for our business and some situations worked out well, others did not. My friend just wants to help me free of charge but I can't do that. 

Barbee, if I had to keep up with 7000sf there's no way I could do it! Can you close up any of it so you don't have so much to maintain?  

I love to organize so I have been emptying cabinets, closets, drawers, the pantry and putting it all back together all clean and uncluttered. People tell me all the time they'd hire me to do it for them. As our children have become young adults I've been trying to let go of items that no longer get used.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy!
> Remember my diamond circle earrings that move? Found a diamond lariat necklace that I hope matches but not too "matchy-matchy". I don't own any lariat necklaces...fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3837657
> 
> View attachment 3837659


That is GORGEOUS!  Truly a beautiful piece but yet very wearable. Just the right balance, if you know what I mean. I love it!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you everyone for all the house cleaning feedback. IKWYM about hiring friends. And family too, for that matter. We've had both work for our business and some situations worked out well, others did not. My friend just wants to help me free of charge but I can't do that.
> 
> Barbee, if I had to keep up with 7000sf there's no way I could do it! Can you close up any of it so you don't have so much to maintain?
> 
> I love to organize so I have been emptying cabinets, closets, drawers, the pantry and putting it all back together all clean and uncluttered. People tell me all the time they'd hire me to do it for them. As our children have become young adults I've been trying to let go of items that no longer get used.


I have been cleaning out closets also.  Had two prom dresses from my daughter--and she is almost 28.  PJ's my son wore in maybe 7th grade. I had a small room full of stuff, which went to our church's rummage sale. It is so nice to say goodbye!
I do not clean my upstairs much since no one is up there.  However, then I see the dead bugs, etc and get a shock. Even our garage is huge, and I was just out there sweeping cobwebs.  We have a realtor coming Sunday to take a look, as she has a family who wants to live on our street, and although there are perhaps six others for sale on the street, we have nothing to lose by showing it.  We don't want to put it on the market, but for the right buyer, we would downsize.  Now I see every flaw in the house and outside, and have my weekend planned in prep.  Lots of French doors to wash, power wash fountain, bench and pillars(for whatever reason skipped when professionals power washed in the spring. Etc,etc. You see now how I "earn" my handbags.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy!
> Remember my diamond circle earrings that move? Found a diamond lariat necklace that I hope matches but not too "matchy-matchy". I don't own any lariat necklaces...fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3837657
> 
> View attachment 3837659


That is so beautiful!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> cdm - I think you should try a cleaning service...no need to feel guilty!  I never had help in my first marriage...he didn't want anyone in the house.  When I moved in with now husband 14 years ago, he had a woman who had been working for him since his kids were small.  At the time, they were still here part time, and she came twice a week.  We finally reduced that to once a week about 8 years ago...it's only the 2 of us!
> 
> She has now been working for him for about 30 years...there have been occasions that she's had serious health issues and I've taken over for months at a time, but she needs the work and I won't replace her as long as she wants to continue.  She is literally part of the family...her living situation just changed since her elderly aunt recently passed away, and if her large family didn't rally to give her a place to live, we would have.  It is a special situation, and I love her dearly!


Bisbee, that literally brought a tear to my eye and a lump in my throat. Isn't that literally what life is all about? Relationships and being there for one another. Such a special and irreplaceable relationship. ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I have been cleaning out closets also.  Had two prom dresses from my daughter--and she is almost 28.  PJ's my son wore in maybe 7th grade. I had a small room full of stuff, which went to our church's rummage sale. It is so nice to say goodbye!
> I do not clean my upstairs much since no one is up there.  However, then I see the dead bugs, etc and get a shock. Even our garage is huge, and I was just out there sweeping cobwebs.  We have a realtor coming Sunday to take a look, as she has a family who wants to live on our street, and although there are perhaps six others for sale on the street, we have nothing to lose by showing it.  We don't want to put it on the market, but for the right buyer, we would downsize.  Now I see every flaw in the house and outside, and have my weekend planned in prep.  Lots of French doors to wash, power wash fountain, bench and pillars(for whatever reason skipped when professionals power washed in the spring. Etc,etc. You see now how I "earn" my handbags.


Barbee, I do not for one minute doubt your earning your bags, lol! Maintaining a large home (ours is just under 5000sf but lots of woodwork) and the surrounding landscaping, garage, etc. is a big job!  

I think of things in trips. So when I add up what a cleaning person would cost I think, Heck, that's a week in Paris! But. My daughters, and now all of you, have helped me to see it a little differently. Dh worries about me.  This isn't just about me and what I want.  So, while I am cleaning alone this time, I am now open to exploring the idea of hiring a cleaner. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Capucines  it is SO beautiful - but I feel better with two handles styles.


You had the Capucines BB, is that right? I'm still loving mine (it's the one in my avatar) but I know what you mean about the single handle. Also, it's a little bit on the heavy side. But I can't imagine ever parting with it... I'm crazy about the red color!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Welcome Purseloco
> Have you tried the nylon/leather trim Le Pliage? Very lightweight and comes in different sizes and shapes. I just bought 2 (beige and red) medium/shoulder and had them monogrammed for my GF's
> birthdays. Came out great!.There are many threads on tPF about the Le Pliage...check it out.


What an incredibly *sweet* gift idea, SQ! I'll bet your girlfriends just *loved* those bags!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...I've been busy!
> Remember my diamond circle earrings that move? Found a diamond lariat necklace that I hope matches but not too "matchy-matchy". I don't own any lariat necklaces...fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3837657
> 
> View attachment 3837659


Wow, skyqueen... this is a perfect "go, but not match" piece. I hope you wear it a lot, and not just for special occasions. When do you think your jeweler will get it in for you?
I can definitely imagine it against a black cashmere sweater... but thene again, I can imagine *anything* against a black cashmere sweater!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I have been cleaning out closets also.  Had two prom dresses from my daughter--and she is almost 28.  PJ's my son wore in maybe 7th grade. I had a small room full of stuff, which went to our church's rummage sale. It is so nice to say goodbye!
> I do not clean my upstairs much since no one is up there.  However, then I see the dead bugs, etc and get a shock. Even our garage is huge, and I was just out there sweeping cobwebs.  We have a realtor coming Sunday to take a look, as she has a family who wants to live on our street, and although there are perhaps six others for sale on the street, we have nothing to lose by showing it.  We don't want to put it on the market, but for the right buyer, we would downsize.  Now I see every flaw in the house and outside, and have my weekend planned in prep.  Lots of French doors to wash, power wash fountain, bench and pillars(for whatever reason skipped when professionals power washed in the spring. Etc,etc. You see now how I "earn" my handbags.


Barbee, some years ago when we were still working, and living in our last house, prior to our move here to California, we had a realtor ask to show our house "just for fun" and we thought "well, why not." We knew we'd want to sell in about 5 years, when we retired & relocated, and we thought it wouldn't hurt to just get an idea of things buyers didn't like, so we could begin fixing the house up over the next few years.
.
.
.
I guess you know what happened... we got an offer that was too good to pass up, and two months later we were packing up and moving to a condo!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Barbee, some years ago when we were still working, and living in our last house, prior to our move here to California, we had a realtor ask to show our house "just for fun" and we thought "well, why not." We knew we'd want to sell in about 5 years, when we retired & relocated, and we thought it wouldn't hurt to just get an idea of things buyers didn't like, so we could begin fixing the house up over the next few years.
> .
> .
> .
> I guess you know what happened... we got an offer that was too good to pass up, and two months later we were packing up and moving to a condo!


Elaine, I love it! Talk about an abrupt decision to have to make. But no endless showings, etc. I think that would be wonderful. Although I don't think I'm ready to let go of our home just yet...


----------



## eliwon

can_do_mom said:


> Barbee, I do not for one minute doubt your earning your bags, lol! Maintaining a large home (ours is just under 5000sf but lots of woodwork) and the surrounding landscaping, garage, etc. is a big job!
> 
> I think of things in trips. So when I add up what a cleaning person would cost I think, Heck, that's a week in Paris! But. My daughters, and now all of you, have helped me to see it a little differently. Dh worries about me.  This isn't just about me and what I want.  So, while I am cleaning alone this time, I am now open to exploring the idea of hiring a cleaner. I'll keep you posted!



Where I live husbands, even though they might be the highest earner of a family with two full time working people, will be expected to do his fair share of housework, be responsible for children, cook, etc - is this not the done thing in the US?


----------



## barbee

eliwon said:


> Where I live husbands, even though they might be the highest earner of a family with two full time working people, will be expected to do his fair share of housework, be responsible for children, cook, etc - is this not the done thing in the US?


Haha, but yes! I do have a good husband.  He does the cooking(I believe I have forgotten how to!) keeps up the pool, just repainted the mailbox today, cleaned the filters.... He also is the best father.  Has always been our daughter's role model and advice giver for her work life; has handled the trials/tribulations of our son.  He has taught a Sunday School class for over 10 years, works out 4 days per week...  He also does not say much when I buy clothes, etc.
Eliwon, I think throughout the world there will be both the helper husbands and the non helper husbands.  I am happy with mine!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Barbee, some years ago when we were still working, and living in our last house, prior to our move here to California, we had a realtor ask to show our house "just for fun" and we thought "well, why not." We knew we'd want to sell in about 5 years, when we retired & relocated, and we thought it wouldn't hurt to just get an idea of things buyers didn't like, so we could begin fixing the house up over the next few years.
> .
> .
> .
> I guess you know what happened... we got an offer that was too good to pass up, and two months later we were packing up and moving to a condo!


Elaine, that is the best story.  I have no real expectations out of showing our house, except we are motivated to fix what needs fixing.  But...who knows?


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Haha, but yes! I do have a good husband.  He does the cooking(I believe I have forgotten how to!) keeps up the pool, just repainted the mailbox today, cleaned the filters.... He also is the best father.  Has always been our daughter's role model and advice giver for her work life; has handled the trials/tribulations of our son.  He has taught a Sunday School class for over 10 years, works out 4 days per week...  He also does not say much when I buy clothes, etc.
> Eliwon, I think throughout the world there will be both the helper husbands and the non helper husbands.  I am happy with mine!


Barbee, he sounds like a real catch!  Even venturing into the boutiques in Paris in search of your new bag!


----------



## can_do_mom

eliwon said:


> Where I live husbands, even though they might be the highest earner of a family with two full time working people, will be expected to do his fair share of housework, be responsible for children, cook, etc - is this not the done thing in the US?


Hi Eliwon, Of course the husband's role depends upon each family but I think many men in the US share in caring for their children, housework, etc.  My dh has always pitched in but I don't want him to come home from work and start a second shift even though he's willing to do so.  We are fortunate that we have the option of outside help available if that's the route we choose to take.  Occasionally a helping hand is a true blessing to both parties!


----------



## Purseloco

skyqueen said:


> Welcome Purseloco
> Have you tried the nylon/leather trim Le Pliage? Very lightweight and comes in different sizes and shapes. I just bought 2 (beige and red) medium/shoulder and had them monogrammed for my GF's
> birthdays. Came out great!.There are many threads on tPF about the Le Pliage...check it out.


Yes! you are right they are the best bags, I have one large one and I am thinking about getting a custom one. They are the best for travel and for everyday as well. I've been looking at them trying to decide. I was actually thinking about getting a red one myself. The large one I have is getting a little worn looking but still very usable. I was thinking about getting the one with the thicker material I can't think of the name of it but it looks real sturdy. I really like nylon bags. I was looking at the Goyard but they are so expensive, even the used ones. People suggest for me to cut down on what I carry and I have somewhat but with work it is hard to do.  I am actually doing some straightening exercises to help with back pain and I think this will make a difference as well. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## skyqueen

Purseloco said:


> Yes! you are right they are the best bags, I have one large one and I am thinking about getting a custom one. They are the best for travel and for everyday as well. I've been looking at them trying to decide. I was actually thinking about getting a red one myself. The large one I have is getting a little worn looking but still very usable. I was thinking about getting the one with the thicker material I can't think of the name of it but it looks real sturdy. I really like nylon bags. I was looking at the Goyard but they are so expensive, even the used ones. People suggest for me to cut down on what I carry and I have somewhat but with work it is hard to do.  I am actually doing some straightening exercises to help with back pain and I think this will make a difference as well. Thanks for your suggestion.


I bought both, monogrammed, at Sands Point Shop online. Wait for the 20% off coupon. 
Free S&H and no tax!
https://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy/Longchamp


----------



## can_do_mom

Purseloco said:


> Yes! you are right they are the best bags, I have one large one and I am thinking about getting a custom one. They are the best for travel and for everyday as well. I've been looking at them trying to decide. I was actually thinking about getting a red one myself. The large one I have is getting a little worn looking but still very usable. I was thinking about getting the one with the thicker material I can't think of the name of it but it looks real sturdy. I really like nylon bags. I was looking at the Goyard but they are so expensive, even the used ones. People suggest for me to cut down on what I carry and I have somewhat but with work it is hard to do.  I am actually doing some straightening exercises to help with back pain and I think this will make a difference as well. Thanks for your suggestion.


The Longchamp Neo is the bag you are thinking of. It is made of a thicker material. They come in three sizes I think. The small bag has a nice strap you can wear crossbody. It's a great, versatile bag and comes in a variety of colors. I have black and a light taupe, both purchased in Paris but I'm pretty sure you can get them in the states.


----------



## can_do_mom

Took me quite a few tries to get this pic to load but here's a shot from our trip last summer showing the Longchamp Neo bag. As you can see, it's got handles and a long strap. I could fit a small jacket or cardigan in there along with my phone, wallet, sunglasses, water bottle and small bag with little necessities. Super lightweight, zips closed and flap that snaps over the top. Perfect bag for travel or day to day errands. 



Purseloco said:


> Yes! you are right they are the best bags, I have one large one and I am thinking about getting a custom one. They are the best for travel and for everyday as well. I've been looking at them trying to decide. I was actually thinking about getting a red one myself. The large one I have is getting a little worn looking but still very usable. I was thinking about getting the one with the thicker material I can't think of the name of it but it looks real sturdy. I really like nylon bags. I was looking at the Goyard but they are so expensive, even the used ones. People suggest for me to cut down on what I carry and I have somewhat but with work it is hard to do.  I am actually doing some straightening exercises to help with back pain and I think this will make a difference as well. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, that is the best story.  I have no real expectations out of showing our house, except we are motivated to fix what needs fixing.  But...who knows?


Keep us posted, barbee! At least you'll have a spiffed-up house!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3838161
> 
> Took me quite a few tries to get this pic to load but here's a shot from our trip last summer showing the Longchamp Neo bag. As you can see, it's got handles and a long strap. I could fit a small jacket or cardigan in there along with my phone, wallet, sunglasses, water bottle and small bag with little necessities. Super lightweight, zips closed and flap that snaps over the top. Perfect bag for travel or day to day errands.


This is a great photo, CDM! Love how your family is all wind-swept and smiling!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You had the Capucines BB, is that right? I'm still loving mine (it's the one in my avatar) but I know what you mean about the single handle. Also, it's a little bit on the heavy side. But I can't imagine ever parting with it... I'm crazy about the red color!



It was the PM - just under 1 kilo it was okay cause I didn't carry it all day  A nice all leather bag in a medium size do have a little wight. As long as it doesn't go over 1 kilo it's fine by me.
Your red is gorgeous Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> It was the PM - just under 1 kilo it was okay cause I didn't carry it all day  A nice all leather bag in a medium size do have a little wight. As long as it doesn't go over 1 kilo it's fine by me.
> *Your red is gorgeous Elaine*


Thank you, dear Cilifene. You know I have a weakness for red bags!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> This is a great photo, CDM! Love how your family is all wind-swept and smiling!


Windswept for sure.  Take me back to Mont Saint Michel!  So beautiful.


----------



## eliwon

barbee said:


> Haha, but yes! I do have a good husband.  He does the cooking(I believe I have forgotten how to!) keeps up the pool, just repainted the mailbox today, cleaned the filters.... He also is the best father.  Has always been our daughter's role model and advice giver for her work life; has handled the trials/tribulations of our son.  He has taught a Sunday School class for over 10 years, works out 4 days per week...  He also does not say much when I buy clothes, etc.
> Eliwon, I think throughout the world there will be both the helper husbands and the non helper husbands.  I am happy with mine!



Good to hear - dont't forget to be grateful and remember quite a few people actually have to do all this all by themselves, not being part of a happy couple


----------



## eliwon

can_do_mom said:


> Hi Eliwon, Of course the husband's role depends upon each family but I think many men in the US share in caring for their children, housework, etc.  My dh has always pitched in but I don't want him to come home from work and start a second shift even though he's willing to do so.  We are fortunate that we have the option of outside help available if that's the route we choose to take.  Occasionally a helping hand is a true blessing to both parties!



Basically full time working people have to do what you call a second shift when they return home in my world - having hired help belongs only to the chosen ones


----------



## skyqueen

My diamond lariat necklace arrived this morning...love it 
Nice diamonds, good length and a bit unique. My diamond hoops look good with it!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> The Longchamp Neo is the bag you are thinking of. It is made of a thicker material. They come in three sizes I think. The small bag has a nice strap you can wear crossbody. It's a great, versatile bag and comes in a variety of colors. I have black and a light taupe, both purchased in Paris but I'm pretty sure you can get them in the states.


I have the small Neo, but it doesn't have a shoulder strap.  I've got 2 "regular" large bags in black and red...I've actually got both of them with me right now in Boston.  I'm using one as my travel purse and the other as my carry/on.  I got the black to use in Europe a few years ago...works great in the large so I can even put my jacket and purchases in without worrying.  We're here for 3 days before a cruise up north...brought a clutch with me for the ship.


----------



## can_do_mom

eliwon said:


> Basically full time working people have to do what you call a second shift when they return home in my world - having hired help belongs only to the chosen ones


I agree not everyone is able to hire extra help and I feel blessed that it's an option. I tend to think of it as front-end loading. Back in the day, before children, while our friends and family were relaxing on evenings and weekends, we were working, growing our business. Fortunately, all our hard work paid off and our business has supported our family and our employees' families for over 30 years. Not sure I'd call us chosen, lol.   Chosen to work hard? Chosen to cancel vacations because dh couldn't leave as planned? Chosen to take out a mortgage on our previously debt-free commercial property after many of our contractors went bankrupt during the housing crisis? From the outside looking in, it looks easy but any business owner will tell you the risks are high and the work is long and hard. The earlier sacrifices have allowed us more freedom today but it's not something we take for granted.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> I have the small Neo, but it doesn't have a shoulder strap.  I've got 2 "regular" large bags in black and red...I've actually got both of them with me right now in Boston.  I'm using one as my travel purse and the other as my carry/on.  I got the black to use in Europe a few years ago...works great in the large so I can even put my jacket and purchases in without worrying.  We're here for 3 days before a cruise up north...brought a clutch with me for the ship.


Are you doing a New England/Canadian cruise?  I've always wanted to do that!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Are you doing a New England/Canadian cruise?  I've always wanted to do that!


Yes...we did it before and loved it!  Last time we went all the way up to Quebec, but this time just 2 ports in Maine and 2 in Canada - Nova Scotia and New Brunswick.  We decided to spend a few days in Boston first...we did the same before our 2 Alaska cruises...first time in Vancouver, and last year we spent time in Seattle before the cruise.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Yes...we did it before and loved it!  Last time we went all the way up to Quebec, but this time just 2 ports in Maine and 2 in Canada - Nova Scotia and New Brunswick.  We decided to spend a few days in Boston first...we did the same before our 2 Alaska cruises...first time in Vancouver, and last year we spent time in Seattle before the cruise.


Oooh!  I'm so jealous!  I have always wanted to explore that part of the US and Canada.  My girls and I love the Anne of Green Gables movies and have always wanted to go to Prince Edward Island.  Enjoy your cruise and tell us all about it when you return.


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> Yes...we did it before and loved it!  Last time we went all the way up to Quebec, but this time just 2 ports in Maine and 2 in Canada - Nova Scotia and New Brunswick.  We decided to spend a few days in Boston first...we did the same before our 2 Alaska cruises...first time in Vancouver, and last year we spent time in Seattle before the cruise.


I also would like to put your cruise on my list for next year!  What a beautiful time to travel there. Enjoy!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> My diamond lariat necklace arrived this morning...love it
> Nice diamonds, good length and a bit unique. My diamond hoops look good with it!
> View attachment 3838792
> 
> View attachment 3838793


Your diamond hoops are so gorgeous also!  They are super with the lariat.  And you know, that necklace will work as well casual as it will dressed up.  So don't save it for once every 6 months, please!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Windswept for sure.  Take me back to Mont Saint Michel!  So beautiful.


I was there with my daughter on a high school trip, and have very fond memories of that day.  It's all so picturesque.


----------



## Cilifene

We got a new and larger Hermes in Copenhagen last July. I decided to be listed on the wishlist for a Birkin 30 black with silver hw last week. 
They called today! only 10 days ... I still can't believe it...


----------



## Cilifene

My new two handle black bag and it's only 886 grams

Birkin 30 cm black Togo silver hw.


----------



## Cilifene

One more


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My diamond lariat necklace arrived this morning...love it
> Nice diamonds, good length and a bit unique. My diamond hoops look good with it!
> View attachment 3838792
> 
> View attachment 3838793


This looks terrific on you, *SQ*! Just beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Yes...we did it before and loved it!  Last time we went all the way up to Quebec, but this time just 2 ports in Maine and 2 in Canada - Nova Scotia and New Brunswick.  We decided to spend a few days in Boston first...we did the same before our 2 Alaska cruises...first time in Vancouver, and last year we spent time in Seattle before the cruise.


How exciting, bisbee! Have a great time! We did an Alaska cruise 4 years ago, to celebrate our 35th anniversary, and we just loved it (it was our first cruise). And we did the same as you... we spent a couple of days in Vancouver first. Such a beautiful city!
The Maritimes should be beautiful this time of year. Have a great trip!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> My new two handle black bag and it's only 886 grams
> 
> Birkin 30 cm black Togo silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 3838921


Wow! A Birkin!!!! I'm swooning here!  Wear this beauty in good health!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow! A Birkin!!!! I'm swooning here!  Wear this beauty in good health!!!


Thank you VERY much Elaine   I still can't believe it's mine .....


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> My new two handle black bag and it's only 886 grams
> 
> Birkin 30 cm black Togo silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 3838921


Congratulations, Cilifene! What a gorgeous bag! I hope we will see some mod shots soon!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Congratulations, Cilifene! What a gorgeous bag! I hope we will see some mod shots soon!


Thanks CDM! I will post modeling -


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> My diamond lariat necklace arrived this morning...love it
> Nice diamonds, good length and a bit unique. My diamond hoops look good with it!
> View attachment 3838792
> 
> View attachment 3838793


Stunning necklace and earrings, SQ! 
I agree with Barbee that it is a wearable piece that has so many possibilities. Wear it in good health!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 3838924


You must be so excited!  It is stunning. At some point, we will want a modeling shot.  Really happy for you!!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Yes...we did it before and loved it!  Last time we went all the way up to Quebec, but this time just 2 ports in Maine and 2 in Canada - Nova Scotia and New Brunswick.  We decided to spend a few days in Boston first...we did the same before our 2 Alaska cruises...first time in Vancouver, and last year we spent time in Seattle before the cruise.


I had to laugh, Bis. I used to bring "The Peepers" from LAX/BOS to go on the exact same cruise you're going on. Great group of passengers...full of fun! Sometimes they would be on my return flight raving about what a good time they had. Good for you...have a terrific time!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> My new two handle black bag and it's only 886 grams
> 
> Birkin 30 cm black Togo silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 3838921





Cilifene said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 3838924


Totally gorgeous, Cilifene! The 30 is a great size!
Enjoy, Dearheart


----------



## eliwon

can_do_mom said:


> I agree not everyone is able to hire extra help and I feel blessed that it's an option. I tend to think of it as front-end loading. Back in the day, before children, while our friends and family were relaxing on evenings and weekends, we were working, growing our business. Fortunately, all our hard work paid off and our business has supported our family and our employees' families for over 30 years. Not sure I'd call us chosen, lol.   Chosen to work hard? Chosen to cancel vacations because dh couldn't leave as planned? Chosen to take out a mortgage on our previously debt-free commercial property after many of our contractors went bankrupt during the housing crisis? From the outside looking in, it looks easy but any business owner will tell you the risks are high and the work is long and hard. The earlier sacrifices have allowed us more freedom today but it's not something we take for granted.




Nevertheless, a lot of people work very hard without ever getting to the stage you describe about reaping the harvest of said hard work and I would think a lot of Americans can testify to that fact. Quite a few people also work very hard where I live but because our society is organised quite differently, ordinary working people are taxed quite heavily. in return we have a security blanket in the sense that the Government supplies national health care, good free schools and kindergartens and basic income and security for those with lesser ability to work. Thankfully our society is not based on voluntary charity work and people relying on an income from this to survive, although that has increased to some extent partly due to the fact that we have had an influx of asylumseekers etc the last few years. Still, we come out nearly on top every year as one of the best country in the world to live in, for which I am eternally grateful - great quality of life, fresh air, social security, most people travel frequently, go to  their cabins, and most of us still without hired help


----------



## barbee

When my children were young, through teen age years, I would choose hired help over handbags.  For me, hired help was 6 hr/wk.  Now, the kids are grown, and I choose handbags over hired help.
I have the privilege to pay for power washing my driveway, which I did in the spring, but today, I spot power washed some areas around my house.  I am blessed to be able to do so, and enjoy doing it.
That being said, we all have choices in life, as to what is important to us at any given time.  What we are willing to pay for, and what we choose to forego.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Oooh!  I'm so jealous!  I have always wanted to explore that part of the US and Canada.  My girls and I love the Anne of Green Gables movies and have always wanted to go to Prince Edward Island.  Enjoy your cruise and tell us all about it when you return.


Last time we did PEI...went into a store that was full of Anne of Green Gables merchandise...it was quite amazing!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Last time we did PEI...went into a store that was full of Anne of Green Gables merchandise...it was quite amazing!


When our girls were younger that would have been a dream come true. And even now I think they'd still get a kick out of a store like that. I highly recommend the older version of the Anne of Green Gables movies. We quite enjoyed the first two, the third one not as much.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> You must be so excited!  It is stunning. At some point, we will want a modeling shot.  Really happy for you!!



Thanks very much barbee! I sure am! I still can't believe I own this bag. I'll only have this one, so very grateful that was able to get it.
 ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Totally gorgeous, Cilifene! The 30 is a great size!
> Enjoy, Dearheart



Thanks very much SQ!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> When our girls were younger that would have been a dream come true. And even now I think they'd still get a kick out of a store like that. I highly recommend the older version of the Anne of Green Gables movies. We quite enjoyed the first two, the third one not as much.


I'm a reader from way back, but I've never read the books!  I do have them on my iPad...I will get to them one day...


----------



## MamaSleepy

bisbee said:


> cdm - I think you should try a cleaning service...no need to feel guilty!  I never had help in my first marriage...he didn't want anyone in the house.  When I moved in with now husband 14 years ago, he had a woman who had been working for him since his kids were small.  At the time, they were still here part time, and she came twice a week.  We finally reduced that to once a week about 8 years ago...it's only the 2 of us!
> 
> She has now been working for him for about 30 years...there have been occasions that she's had serious health issues and I've taken over for months at a time, but she needs the work and I won't replace her as long as she wants to continue.  She is literally part of the family...her living situation just changed since her elderly aunt recently passed away, and if her large family didn't rally to give her a place to live, we would have.  It is a special situation, and I love her dearly!


Ms B - your situation reminds me of Zoila,  Jeff Lewis' housekeeper for yrs. (Bravo TV's  Flipping Out). Jeff has bought Zoila a designer bag, a car, and.... a facelift over the yrs. They are very close.


----------



## skyqueen

Just can't help myself


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just can't help myself
> View attachment 3842285


Awww, so so cute ....


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Just can't help myself
> View attachment 3842285


Sky, thanks for sharing.  That pic is just what I needed after the horrible tragedy in Las Vegas.  Trying to focus on the good in mankind, rather than evil but my heart hurts.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Just can't help myself
> View attachment 3842285


Why are animals so cute while sleeping?  Do we look that cute  when sleeping...? Answer is no!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Just can't help myself
> View attachment 3842285


Awwwwwwwwwww....so adorable!!  Makes me miss my Oreo more!


----------



## Cilifene

Modeling Miss B .....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Miss B .....
> 
> View attachment 3845906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845907


Love this on you, cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Love this on you, cilifene!



Thanks Elaine! I appreciate that


----------



## Cilifene

One more - a blurry one


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Miss B .....
> 
> View attachment 3845906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845907


omg....the Birkin is absolutely stunning!!  Wear it in the best of health!  If you lived closer I would put some "luck money" in your new bag!  Do they do that where you  live?  BTW...the rest your outfit is pretty damn awesome also!!  I don't know anyone else (at any age) that could rock this look as good as you do!  Everything is coordinated to perfection.  You look like a billion bucks, my dear!!!


----------



## barbee

Oreo has said it all, Cilifene!!
So I have found a bag I am smitten with( will it never stop???) and I relisted a few bags on ebay. I listed my LV Croisette, for the first time, and received 3 offers within the hour, which somewhat scared me.  I declined all, but had never had this happen before, probably due to never having tried to sell a LV haha!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Miss B .....
> 
> View attachment 3845906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845907


What can I say...AWESOME! 
You work your a$$ off, you deserve it! Not on your bike, though


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> omg....the Birkin is absolutely stunning!!  Wear it in the best of health!  If you lived closer I would put some "luck money" in your new bag!  Do they do that where you  live?  BTW...the rest your outfit is pretty damn awesome also!!  I don't know anyone else (at any age) that could rock this look as good as you do!  Everything is coordinated to perfection.  You look like a billion bucks, my dear!!!



Thank you so much Oreo. You’re too kind!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> What can I say...AWESOME!
> You work your a$$ off, you deserve it! Not on your bike, though



Thanks dear!  Not on my bike  it’s not a bag for my work.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thank you so much Oreo. You’re too kind!


Not being too kind......just stating the facts, Ma'am......lol


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Not being too kind......just stating the facts, Ma'am......lol


----------



## barbee

I sold my LV Croisette in a day on ebay.  Fingers crossed it is a smooth transaction!  
New bag on the way.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I sold my LV Croisette in a day on ebay.  Fingers crossed it is a smooth transaction!
> New bag on the way.


Congratulations!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I sold my LV Croisette in a day on ebay.  Fingers crossed it is a smooth transaction!
> New bag on the way.



Congratulations barbee


----------



## barbee

Be still my heart! My bag came today. My computer is down and I do not know how to upload on my phone. I will try, though. Possibly easier?


----------



## barbee




----------



## barbee

Now you get to wait a bit.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3848499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you get to wait a bit.


What happened?


----------



## barbee

This is my reveal!  Ok, my computer is fixed(good husband!) but I have learned it is much easier to load pics on my phone.  Will show you in a moment!


----------



## barbee

My new Carolina Herrera Bimba!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> View attachment 3848600
> View attachment 3848601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carolina Herrera Bimba!


I love it...so unique!  Beaded?
Just bought...................
Missoni Cashmere/Wool Cape


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I love it...so unique!  Beaded?
> Just bought...................
> Missoni Cashmere/Wool Cape
> View attachment 3848605


That cape is great!  Of course we are high 80's today with unbearable humidity, so a cape seems...very much in the distant future  here.
Yes, it is beaded.  The Atlanta store only had one.  I know Carolina Herrera is not on the radar--if you don't live near a store, it's a hunt, to even find phone numbers for any of the stores. But this was worth the hunt!  I thought it would be too small for me, but the SA took a picture of herself wearing it, and measuring against my others bags, it seemed very much in the range, size wise.  Even though this bag was not cheap, it is no where near the price of a Chanel or even lots of LV's. I am in love.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> View attachment 3848600
> View attachment 3848601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carolina Herrera Bimba!



Wow! what a piece of work! I would love to see modeling pics of it with an all white and all black outfit. 
I love the chain - looks like it can be both long for messenger and short?


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> View attachment 3848600
> View attachment 3848601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carolina Herrera Bimba!


This is gorgeous... love all the happy colors! Wear it in good health!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Wow! what a piece of work! I would love to see modeling pics of it with an all white and all black outfit.
> I love the chain - looks like it can be both long for messenger and short?


Yes, it can both long and short.  I typically wear on the shoulder, not cross body, unless on vacation, to keep a bag closer to my body.  The season for all white is over(for me!) but I have so many black pieces in my wardrobe--and also other solid colors, so I should not have an issue with color.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous... love all the happy colors! Wear it in good health!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Modeling Miss B .....
> 
> View attachment 3845906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845907


Fantastic mod shots! You look amazing and that bag is to die for! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> View attachment 3848600
> View attachment 3848601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carolina Herrera Bimba!


What a fun bag, Barbee! I love that you can wear it a variety of ways. What are the dimensions? ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Life has been hectic. Our whole family went up to the cabin and then drove up to Bayfield for Apple Fest last weekend and the fall colors were SO gorgeous that after returning home, I picked up my 84yo mother and she and I went back up to our cabin to spend a couple days driving the country roads and viewing the fall colors. She loved it! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Some shots from our leaf peeping!


----------



## can_do_mom

Mom was a very good sport about me pulling over to snap a few (okay, a lot!) of pics.


----------



## skyqueen

My favorite time of year! Fabulous pics, Mom!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Thanks, Sky!  Hope all is well with you and the menagerie.  How's Harry?


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks, Sky!  Hope all is well with you and the menagerie.  How's Harry?


My baby is getting BIG!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3849884
> View attachment 3849885
> View attachment 3849886
> 
> Some shots from our leaf peeping!


Wow, that is just gorgeous! And I'm loving the crisp, clean fall colors.


----------



## ElainePG

For any of you who have been hearing about the terrible fires in Northern California, we're just due south of where they are raging but we're fine. We're in no danger, but the air is filled with smoke and they're advising older people, little babies, and anyone prone to respiratory problems to stay indoors. 

I've gone out for necessary errands, and I've seen some people wearing masks. It's pretty scary, and of course I feel so sorry for the 20,000 or more people who have had to evacuate. Many lives lost, they don't even know yet how many, and lots & lots of properties destroyed.

October is typically fire season in this part of California, but this is a particularly bad year.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> For any of you who have been hearing about the terrible fires in Northern California, we're just due south of where they are raging but we're fine. We're in no danger, but the air is filled with smoke and they're advising older people, little babies, and anyone prone to respiratory problems to stay indoors.
> 
> I've gone out for necessary errands, and I've seen some people wearing masks. It's pretty scary, and of course I feel so sorry for the 20,000 or more people who have had to evacuate. Many lives lost, they don't even know yet how many, and lots & lots of properties destroyed.
> 
> October is typically fire season in this part of California, but this is a particularly bad year.


Elaine,
I am so happy to hear that you and your husband are okay but grieved by the horrible fires in your area.  I have seen some photos and they are heartbreaking.  My words seem inadequate for the suffering endured by so many people, but just know that you are thought of and in my prayers.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> What a fun bag, Barbee! I love that you can wear it a variety of ways. What are the dimensions? ❤️


Dimensions are 10 x 6 x3.5.  A decent size. I have been using a tote all week, with an organizer, and I find things are still getting lost inside, which is hard to believe.
I wore my new bag to dinner last night, and decided, for the first time, to set the bag on the table, as I see others doing on Purseforum. Every  waitress commented on the bag.  Even the owner, who I know, came over to look at it.  So maybe the key is flaunting our bags!  Of course, this one I wanted to flaunt.  My husband had been none too happy when I said I wanted to buy it, so this way I was working it--letting him see how others liked it.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> For any of you who have been hearing about the terrible fires in Northern California, we're just due south of where they are raging but we're fine. We're in no danger, but the air is filled with smoke and they're advising older people, little babies, and anyone prone to respiratory problems to stay indoors.
> 
> I've gone out for necessary errands, and I've seen some people wearing masks. It's pretty scary, and of course I feel so sorry for the 20,000 or more people who have had to evacuate. Many lives lost, they don't even know yet how many, and lots & lots of properties destroyed.
> 
> October is typically fire season in this part of California, but this is a particularly bad year.


I heard this morning on the news that progress is being made on the fires.  I feel so bad for the lives and homes of everyone in your area and pray for continued progress.  It's incredible to realize how quickly the fires spread, seeing that cars cannot even be removed in time. So sad for the lost lives and changed lives.


----------



## skyqueen

@Cilifene 
How are you enjoying your gorgeous Birkin?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> @Cilifene
> How are you enjoying your gorgeous Birkin?



Thanks SQ! I love love love it  have posted too many pics on IG I think my followers are tiered now


----------



## Cilifene

Isn’t she gorgeous  and with new twilly from Etsy.


----------



## Cilifene

Picture ....


----------



## Cilifene

The new car in the background - never mind that, look at the B!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Picture ....
> 
> View attachment 3856524


Gorgeous...many congrats and Mazel Tov!!   Wear it in the best of health sweetie!  Modelling shots please.  I don't have IG.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> The new car in the background - never mind that, look at the B!
> 
> View attachment 3856529


Congrats on your new car too!   She's a beauty....what kind is she?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ! I love love love it  have posted too many pics on IG I think my followers are tiered now


No such thing as too many pictures, dear! Keep them coming!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Gorgeous...many congrats and Mazel Tov!!   Wear it in the best of health sweetie!  Modelling shots please.  I don't have IG.



Thanks sweetie!  I did post three modeling pics a few pages back  you did comment them dear 
The car is a small Toyota Hybrid.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> No such thing as too many pictures, dear! Keep them coming!



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks sweetie!  I did post three modeling pics a few pages back  you did comment them dear
> The car is a small Toyota Hybrid.


I have officially lost my mind.................


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I have officially lost my mind.................


Nooooo, I'm sure you don't have ... maybe too much on your mind dear


----------



## Cilifene

One with the Balmain blazer ...


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene...you look fabulous in that picture with your gorgeous Birkin, those tights, your AMcQ scarf and that blazer...WOW!


----------



## bisbee

Ladies, we have been back from our trip to Boston/cruise to Canada for a while now.  I haven’t posted reviews because I got sick on the last cruise day...a NASTY cold that kept me in bed for days!  I finally went back to work that Friday...of course, DH got sick a few days after me, which is always a wild ride (kidding...MEN!).  Then, I had hand surgery this past Tuesday for a trigger finger...so I was off Tuesday and Wednesday, worked at home yesterday, and took off today so I don’t have to drive into work until next Tuesday.  This will take a while to heal because of the location...at the base of my pointer finger on my right hand.  Ugh.

We did have a lovely time...walked a lot!  We had booked 3 walking food tours, which we enjoy.  

Now I am back to the grind...but since I’m only working through the end of the year, it will be enjoyable to say the least!  And...looking forward to my granddaughter’s Bat Mitzvah in June!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene...you look fabulous in that picture with your gorgeous Birkin, those tights, your AMcQ scarf and that blazer...WOW!



Thank you very much bisbee! 



bisbee said:


> Ladies, we have been back from our trip to Boston/cruise to Canada for a while now.  I haven’t posted reviews because I got sick on the last cruise day...a NASTY cold that kept me in bed for days!  I finally went back to work that Friday...of course, DH got sick a few days after me, which is always a wild ride (kidding...MEN!).  Then, I had hand surgery this past Tuesday for a trigger finger...so I was off Tuesday and Wednesday, worked at home yesterday, and took off today so I don’t have to drive into work until next Tuesday.  This will take a while to heal because of the location...at the base of my pointer finger on my right hand.  Ugh.
> 
> We did have a lovely time...walked a lot!  We had booked 3 walking food tours, which we enjoy.
> 
> Now I am back to the grind...but since I’m only working through the end of the year, it will be enjoyable to say the least!  And...looking forward to my granddaughter’s Bat Mitzvah in June!



Do you have pain in the finger? hope it heals fast - So you'll retire by end of this year?


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Do you have pain in the finger? hope it heals fast - So you'll retire by end of this year?


Now I have pain on my palm where the incision is...it was done to fix the pain in my finger!  They had to release the tendon...I had 3 cortisone shots over 2 years, and they wouldn’t give me more, so I had the surgery.  It’s VERY minor...but still fresh and it has to heal.

Yes...I retire at the end of the year...I’m 66 and I’m tired!  I may very well do something part time...I’m thinking about applying to be a “genius “ at the Apple store!  I’ve seen people of all ages working there...and I have worked with computers for over 40 years...


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Now I have pain on my palm where the incision is...it was done to fix the pain in my finger!  They had to release the tendon...I had 3 cortisone shots over 2 years, and they wouldn’t give me more, so I had the surgery.  It’s VERY minor...but still fresh and it has to heal.
> 
> Yes...I retire at the end of the year...I’m 66 and I’m tired!  I may very well do something part time...I’m thinking about applying to be a “genius “ at the Apple store!  I’ve seen people of all ages working there...and I have worked with computers for over 40 years...


I think that would be a terrific job for you, *bisbee*! So many of the people working at my Apple store's genius bar are young, and some tend to be patronizing, assuming that because I'm a senior citizen I'm clueless about computers (I've been a computer user since loooong before they were born!). It would be a pleasure to work with someone who "gets" me, for a change!
I hope your hand heals quickly post-surgery. I've had hand surgery, and I know how painful it can be. There are a lot of nerve endings in the hand, and after surgery it seems as if they all fire at the same time!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Ladies, we have been back from our trip to Boston/cruise to Canada for a while now.  I haven’t posted reviews because I got sick on the last cruise day...a NASTY cold that kept me in bed for days!  I finally went back to work that Friday...of course, DH got sick a few days after me, which is always a wild ride (kidding...MEN!).  Then, I had hand surgery this past Tuesday for a trigger finger...so I was off Tuesday and Wednesday, worked at home yesterday, and took off today so I don’t have to drive into work until next Tuesday.  This will take a while to heal because of the location...at the base of my pointer finger on my right hand.  Ugh.
> 
> We did have a lovely time...walked a lot!  We had booked 3 walking food tours, which we enjoy.
> 
> Now I am back to the grind...but since I’m only working through the end of the year, it will be enjoyable to say the least!  And...looking forward to my granddaughter’s Bat Mitzvah in June!


Bisbee, I'm sorry about your illness but so happy your cruise was wonderful.  I would love to do that someday!  I was just reminding dh about how much fun we had on our Mediterranean cruise in 2015.  I loved every minute of it.  He was a little tense but I think I could get him to go again if I worked my charm on him, lol!


----------



## can_do_mom

Dh and I celebrated our 27th anniversary yesterday.  Doesn't seem like 27 years, that's for sure!  I've been so busy around here trying to get my fall projects done before the weather turns.  I have finally (finally!) gotten the gardens cleaned up.  Oof!  I put countless hours into that job.  Maybe I need a gardener.  I closed the screen porch today.  That always makes me a little sad.  It probably won't be opened up again until April.  I don't have a full time job and I still have a hard time keeping up.  I don't know how everyone else does it!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Now I have pain on my palm where the incision is...it was done to fix the pain in my finger!  They had to release the tendon...I had 3 cortisone shots over 2 years, and they wouldn’t give me more, so I had the surgery.  It’s VERY minor...but still fresh and it has to heal.
> 
> Yes...I retire at the end of the year...I’m 66 and I’m tired!  I may very well do something part time...I’m thinking about applying to be a “genius “ at the Apple store!  I’ve seen people of all ages working there...and I have worked with computers for over 40 years...


Bisbee, congratulations on your impending retirement!  I wish you lived in my area.  My laptop is acting up.  I actually have an appointment at the genius bar next Wednesday.  Let's see if they can fix it and I hope I can remember what they do so that I can fix it myself the next time it acts up...


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> One with the Balmain blazer ...
> 
> View attachment 3857173


LOVE the entire look, Cilifene! 

And P.S. We are not tired of your pics on IG!  Keep them coming!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Ladies, we have been back from our trip to Boston/cruise to Canada for a while now.  I haven’t posted reviews because I got sick on the last cruise day...a NASTY cold that kept me in bed for days!  I finally went back to work that Friday...of course, DH got sick a few days after me, which is always a wild ride (kidding...MEN!).  Then, I had hand surgery this past Tuesday for a trigger finger...so I was off Tuesday and Wednesday, worked at home yesterday, and took off today so I don’t have to drive into work until next Tuesday.  This will take a while to heal because of the location...at the base of my pointer finger on my right hand.  Ugh.
> 
> We did have a lovely time...walked a lot!  We had booked 3 walking food tours, which we enjoy.
> 
> Now I am back to the grind...but since I’m only working through the end of the year, it will be enjoyable to say the least!  And...looking forward to my granddaughter’s Bat Mitzvah in June!


So happy your "peeper cruise" was wonderful, but sorry about your cold and FINGER!!! It would have to be your right hand...a PITA! Feel better soon


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One with the Balmain blazer ...
> 
> View attachment 3857173


Just stunning. Period!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> So happy your "peeper cruise" was wonderful, but sorry about your cold and FINGER!!! It would have to be your right hand...a PITA! Feel better soon


Funny thing...it had been so warm the leaves hadn’t really started changing yet.  Here in Maryland it just started getting chilly at night, and the leaves are finally changing.  This is usually my favorite time of year...I’ve been enjoying can-do-mom’s beautiful pictures on Instagram!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Funny thing...it had been so warm the leaves hadn’t really started changing yet.  Here in Maryland it just started getting chilly at night, and the leaves are finally changing.  This is usually my favorite time of year...I’ve been enjoying can-do-mom’s beautiful pictures on Instagram!


Aw, thank you, Bisbee! That is so sweet. I really enjoy photography and have been seeing so many beautiful colors this year. A lot of our fall color is falling or fading now, though. It was super windy today and I noticed that trees moaning in the wind. The sound they make when they don't have leaves. It's such a wintry, lonely sound!


----------



## can_do_mom

Speaking of fall, I've been working on fall chores. One of which is covering and putting my car away for the winter. I always set mousetraps in the garage when I do that to keep them from getting into my car. While I was doing this last night, a little one scampered by. I'm not kidding. I grew up in the country so I'm used to dealing with mice but... yuck! Got him last night though.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Funny thing...it had been so warm the leaves hadn’t really started changing yet.  Here in Maryland it just started getting chilly at night, and the leaves are finally changing.  This is usually my favorite time of year...I’ve been enjoying can-do-mom’s beautiful pictures on Instagram!


Yup...I went to the beach last Sunday and Monday, better than the summer weather.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Speaking of fall, I've been working on fall chores. One of which is covering and putting my car away for the winter. I always set mousetraps in the garage when I do that to keep them from getting into my car. While I was doing this last night, a little one scampered by. I'm not kidding. I grew up in the country so I'm used to dealing with mice but... yuck! Got him last night though.


What do you drive in the winter?  I don’t live in a climate where it gets extremely cold, and never did, so I can’t relate!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Now I have pain on my palm where the incision is...it was done to fix the pain in my finger!  They had to release the tendon...I had 3 cortisone shots over 2 years, and they wouldn’t give me more, so I had the surgery.  It’s VERY minor...but still fresh and it has to heal.
> 
> Yes...I retire at the end of the year...I’m 66 and I’m tired!  I may very well do something part time...I’m thinking about applying to be a “genius “ at the Apple store!  I’ve seen people of all ages working there...and I have worked with computers for over 40 years...



You absolutely deserve to retire! I'm 58 and I'm really so so so tired will retire when I'm 63 1/2. Sounds like Apple should be very grateful to have you next year.

How is your finger healing??


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> LOVE the entire look, Cilifene!
> 
> And P.S. We are not tired of your pics on IG!  Keep them coming!



Thanks sweetie 



skyqueen said:


> Just stunning. Period!



Thanks SQ!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> What do you drive in the winter?  I don’t live in a climate where it gets extremely cold, and never did, so I can’t relate!


Bisbee, I just got a Jeep Cherokee with all the bells and whistles, thanks to my hubby.  He wanted to trade in his Jeep Rubicon and he didn't want another new vehicle at the moment (he's got a small fleet of vehicles, lol) so he got me the Cherokee instead.  Lucky me!  Driving in winter conditions is a learned skill but it helps having an AWD vehicle.  Heated seats are a necessity in this area too.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Bisbee, I just got a Jeep Cherokee with all the bells and whistles, thanks to my hubby.  He wanted to trade in his Jeep Rubicon and he didn't want another new vehicle at the moment (he's got a small fleet of vehicles, lol) so he got me the Cherokee instead.  Lucky me!  Driving in winter conditions is a learned skill but it helps having an AWD vehicle.  Heated seats are a necessity in this area too.



I know it gets REALLY cold where you are.  Even here I can’t do without heated seats!

My stepdaughter went to Syracuse.  We took her back to school after winter break her freshman year...I realized that I was totally unprepared for that cold...and it wasn’t even as cold as it usually was in the winter!  It’s a whole different way of life!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> You absolutely deserve to retire! I'm 58 and I'm really so so so tired will retire when I'm 63 1/2. Sounds like Apple should be very grateful to have you next year.
> 
> How is your finger healing??


Thanks Cilifene...I’m ready!  

The finger is ok, I guess...it is still so sore...doesn’t hurt if I don’t move the hand or finger the “wrong” way.  I go back to the doctor to get the stitches out on Monday...I’m hoping he tells me it is healing normally, and this is just what I have to deal with for a while...thanks for asking!


----------



## can_do_mom

Bisbee, I'm hoping you get a good report from the doctor too.  I have found that as I've aged, healing takes longer for me now.  It's frustrating! 

Yes, the temperature here can get quite cold. I try to get outside when the weather cooperates but some days it's just too much. When we hit the below zero temps I always groan, "What were our forefathers thinking, settling here?"    On the flip side, no hurricanes, floods, wildfires or earthquakes, just long, cold, dark winters... 

Speaking of winter, apparently there's a storm headed our way. Hopefully it won't amount to much but the timing is unfortunate as dd and I are driving to Milwaukee for the weekend. We are going to a talk given by Rick Steves. Have any of you heard of him? He's a travel guide with a series on TV and my daughter loves him. We actually got tickets for the meet and greet after the talk so we will be able to meet him.  When I told dd she was so overwhelmed she burst into tears. She's got some ideas about travel guides for young people she wants to mention to him. Should be a fun weekend, hopefully the drive (almost 5 hours, ugh) isn't awful.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Bisbee, I'm hoping you get a good report from the doctor too.  I have found that as I've aged, healing takes longer for me now.  It's frustrating!
> 
> Yes, the temperature here can get quite cold. I try to get outside when the weather cooperates but some days it's just too much. When we hit the below zero temps I always groan, "What were our forefathers thinking, settling here?"    On the flip side, no hurricanes, floods, wildfires or earthquakes, just long, cold, dark winters...
> 
> Speaking of winter, apparently there's a storm headed our way. Hopefully it won't amount to much but the timing is unfortunate as dd and I are driving to Milwaukee for the weekend. We are going to a talk given by Rick Steves. Have any of you heard of him? He's a travel guide with a series on TV and my daughter loves him. We actually got tickets for the meet and greet after the talk so we will be able to meet him.  When I told dd she was so overwhelmed she burst into tears. She's got some ideas about travel guides for young people she wants to mention to him. Should be a fun weekend, hopefully the drive (almost 5 hours, ugh) isn't awful.


How is your darling daughter liking LV?


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> How is your darling daughter liking LV?


Aw, thanks for thinking of my dd! She's not the one going to Milwaukee BTW. No free weekends for her for the foreseeable future. She is really enjoying LV. Her biggest challenge is just how busy she is at the moment. She's a full time student and when you factor in the commute, LV is almost FT too. I will be glad when her presidency of her sorority wraps up at the end of the semester. I get occasional positive feedback from her supervisors, both of whom I am friends with, so I believe it is going well. I have purchased one bag, the Pallas, from her and have already found another I would like. It's called the LockMeToo. The dangers of having a daughter working at LV!


----------



## can_do_mom

I like the bag, matching wallet and tote. Very classic pieces.


----------



## can_do_mom

CDM: 2
Mice: 0
(In case anyone was wondering)


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> CDM: 2
> Mice: 0
> (In case anyone was wondering)


Way to go, CDM! We used to get mice when we had a cabin in the Utah mountains. Nasty little buggers. I love all living creatures (except spiders) but I had NO trouble putting out mousetraps baited with peanut butter!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Speaking of winter, apparently there's a storm headed our way. Hopefully it won't amount to much but the timing is unfortunate as dd and I are driving to Milwaukee for the weekend. We are going to a talk given by Rick Steves. Have any of you heard of him? He's a travel guide with a series on TV and my daughter loves him. We actually got tickets for the meet and greet after the talk so we will be able to meet him.  When I told dd she was so overwhelmed she burst into tears. She's got some ideas about travel guides for young people she wants to mention to him. Should be a fun weekend, hopefully the drive (almost 5 hours, ugh) isn't awful.


Of course I’ve heard of Rick Steves!  When we went to Paris a few years ago, we stayed at a hotel he recommended in his Paris Guide...one of his “bargain” hotels.  It was in a wonderful location - walking distance to the Eiffel Tower - and very quaint.  Perfect!


----------



## skyqueen

My baby is getting big 
Found the best seller, on Etsy, and had a custom red plaid harness, monogrammed, made. Adorable items, well made and won't break the bank. Seller is a doll and easy to work with!
For anyone interested...make a nice Chistmas/Hanukkah present. I know...early to be thinking about that 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/276528...1a8917a43a781dc20c16e47bdc6&utm_content=85386


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3863020
> 
> I like the bag, matching wallet and tote. Very classic pieces.


I love this bag, CDM...my favorite style. Top handle/shoulder


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My baby is getting big
> Found the best seller, on Etsy, and had a custom red plaid harness, monogrammed, made. Adorable items, well made and won't break the bank. Seller is a doll and easy to work with!
> For anyone interested...make a nice Chistmas/Hanukkah present. I know...early to be thinking about that
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/276528...1a8917a43a781dc20c16e47bdc6&utm_content=85386
> View attachment 3864520



He is so adorable


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My baby is getting big
> Found the best seller, on Etsy, and had a custom red plaid harness, monogrammed, made. Adorable items, well made and won't break the bank. Seller is a doll and easy to work with!
> For anyone interested...make a nice Chistmas/Hanukkah present. I know...early to be thinking about that
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/276528...1a8917a43a781dc20c16e47bdc6&utm_content=85386
> View attachment 3864520


Harry is so cute! You'll have to show us a model photo when his red plaid harness arrives.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> My baby is getting big
> Found the best seller, on Etsy, and had a custom red plaid harness, monogrammed, made. Adorable items, well made and won't break the bank. Seller is a doll and easy to work with!
> For anyone interested...make a nice Chistmas/Hanukkah present. I know...early to be thinking about that
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/276528...1a8917a43a781dc20c16e47bdc6&utm_content=85386
> View attachment 3864520


Sky, that picture tugs at my heart!  What a sweet face!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3863020
> 
> I like the bag, matching wallet and tote. Very classic pieces.



It's beautiful! I love the leather - it says soft calf - I wonder if it's the same as Vivienne - Vivienne is very soft, love that leather.


----------



## Cilifene

My precious blacks ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> My precious blacks ...
> 
> View attachment 3865427


Do I remember correctly that you had a problem with your PS, *cilifene*? Did it ever get resolved?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Do I remember correctly that you had a problem with your PS, *cilifene*? Did it ever get resolved?



That's correct Elaine! My PS1 medium, was only one and a half month when it startet to get weird red spots - also under the flap! I've never treated the bag with anything! 
I gave it to the store 7 and a half weeks ago (not a PS store!) 
Proenza Schouler is very difficult to deal with. The store is only allowed to send the bag to PS when PS says go for it. And guess what! PS was 5-6 weeks to reply the store.!!! 
So my bag has just been send to PS one week ago...  How many weeks/months do I have to wait for it to get resolved ...  
I'm SO angry at the store!!! they should give me a new bag or the money back when I came with it - my bag was only 1 and a half month old... 

Btw, I've seen similar problems with red spots on the skin here on tpf. My PS1 mini is flawless!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> That's correct Elaine! My PS1 medium, was only one and a half month when it startet to get weird red spots - also under the flap! I've never treated the bag with anything!
> I gave it to the store 7 and a half weeks ago (not a PS store!)
> Proenza Schouler is very difficult to deal with. The store is only allowed to send the bag to PS when PS says go for it. And guess what! PS was 5-6 weeks to reply the store.!!!
> So my bag has just been send to PS one week ago...  How many weeks/months do I have to wait for it to get resolved ...
> I'm SO angry at the store!!! they should give me a new bag or the money back when I came with it - my bag was only 1 and a half month old...
> 
> Btw, I've seen similar problems with red spots on the skin here on tpf. My PS1 mini is flawless!


Wow, Cilifene. That is very disappointing. I agree that a replacement would be appropriate. I hope they will do that for you.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> My baby is getting big
> Found the best seller, on Etsy, and had a custom red plaid harness, monogrammed, made. Adorable items, well made and won't break the bank. Seller is a doll and easy to work with!
> For anyone interested...make a nice Chistmas/Hanukkah present. I know...early to be thinking about that
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/276528...1a8917a43a781dc20c16e47bdc6&utm_content=85386
> View attachment 3864520


Look at those soulful eyes! He's beyond adorable! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Rick Steves was fantastic. Dd and I loved his talk. The meet and greet was fun as well. He drank a glass of wine while answering everyone's questions. Dd was the first question with asking why he hasn't written about traveling to Macedonia (where she went last spring). Short answer: too difficult to get to. Not enough people traveling there.  Of course dd is now energized and ready to return to Europe. ​


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Wow, Cilifene. That is very disappointing. I agree that a replacement would be appropriate. I hope they will do that for you.



Thanks CDM!  I sure hope that too - can't see how they can fix it   I have to put it out of my mind, or I'll go too angry   It will be at least 5 more weeks I think.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> My precious blacks ...
> 
> View attachment 3865427


All classics...bravo!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> All classics...bravo!



Thanks SQ


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> That's correct Elaine! My PS1 medium, was only one and a half month when it startet to get weird red spots - also under the flap! I've never treated the bag with anything!
> I gave it to the store 7 and a half weeks ago (not a PS store!)
> Proenza Schouler is very difficult to deal with. The store is only allowed to send the bag to PS when PS says go for it. And guess what! PS was 5-6 weeks to reply the store.!!!
> So my bag has just been send to PS one week ago...  How many weeks/months do I have to wait for it to get resolved ...
> I'm SO angry at the store!!! they should give me a new bag or the money back when I came with it - my bag was only 1 and a half month old...
> 
> Btw, I've seen similar problems with red spots on the skin here on tpf. My PS1 mini is flawless!


Good to know...I'll steer clear of the PS1. A flaw in their leather batch, no doubt. 
We had 75 mph winds last night...lost power. A lot of downed trees, poles and wires. A mess!
My generator is working like a charm!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Good to know...I'll steer clear of the PS1. A flaw in their leather batch, no doubt.
> We had 75 mph winds last night...lost power. A lot of downed trees, poles and wires. A mess!
> My generator is working like a charm!



Exactly, a flaw in the batch! that's why I don't understand it's taking so long.....


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Good to know...I'll steer clear of the PS1. A flaw in their leather batch, no doubt.
> We had 75 mph winds last night...lost power. A lot of downed trees, poles and wires. A mess!
> My generator is working like a charm!


Wow! 75mph winds! Glad you have a generator backup. It's cold here and the winds are gusting but nothing like what you've got out east. I am being lazy today. Haven't accomplished much besides unpacking. I had big plans but lost my motivation, lol! 

Dd and I took a little detour to Chicago on our way back from Milwaukee yesterday. There's an outlet mall down there that has a few designer stores we like: Gucci, Burberry, Longchamp, DVF, Prada and Moncler. Anyway, we spent a few hours and did a little damage. Everything is being shipped because sales tax in Chicago is 10.25 and that way we don't have to pay sales tax. 

The pic is a DVF coat I bought. I almost didn't try it on because it is a size 8 and I am usually a 4. DVF runs small; the sleeves are a tad long, otherwise it's perfect! The silver fox collar is removable. I might not even alter the sleeves because with gloves I might not mind the extra length. We'll see.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3866473
> 
> Wow! 75mph winds! Glad you have a generator backup. It's cold here and the winds are gusting but nothing like what you've got out east. I am being lazy today. Haven't accomplished much besides unpacking. I had big plans but lost my motivation, lol!
> 
> Dd and I took a little detour to Chicago on our way back from Milwaukee yesterday. There's an outlet mall down there that has a few designer stores we like: Gucci, Burberry, Longchamp, DVF, Prada and Moncler. Anyway, we spent a few hours and did a little damage. Everything is being shipped because sales tax in Chicago is 10.25 and that way we don't have to pay sales tax.
> 
> The pic is a DVF coat I bought. I almost didn't try it on because it is a size 8 and I am usually a 4. DVF runs small; the sleeves are a tad long, otherwise it's perfect! The silver fox collar is removable. I might not even alter the sleeves because with gloves I might not mind the extra length. We'll see.


Stunning


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3866473
> 
> Wow! 75mph winds! Glad you have a generator backup. It's cold here and the winds are gusting but nothing like what you've got out east. I am being lazy today. Haven't accomplished much besides unpacking. I had big plans but lost my motivation, lol!
> 
> Dd and I took a little detour to Chicago on our way back from Milwaukee yesterday. There's an outlet mall down there that has a few designer stores we like: Gucci, Burberry, Longchamp, DVF, Prada and Moncler. Anyway, we spent a few hours and did a little damage. Everything is being shipped because sales tax in Chicago is 10.25 and that way we don't have to pay sales tax.
> 
> The pic is a DVF coat I bought. I almost didn't try it on because it is a size 8 and I am usually a 4. DVF runs small; the sleeves are a tad long, otherwise it's perfect! The silver fox collar is removable. I might not even alter the sleeves because with gloves I might not mind the extra length. We'll see.



Beautiful


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3866473
> 
> Wow! 75mph winds! Glad you have a generator backup. It's cold here and the winds are gusting but nothing like what you've got out east. I am being lazy today. Haven't accomplished much besides unpacking. I had big plans but lost my motivation, lol!
> 
> Dd and I took a little detour to Chicago on our way back from Milwaukee yesterday. There's an outlet mall down there that has a few designer stores we like: Gucci, Burberry, Longchamp, DVF, Prada and Moncler. Anyway, we spent a few hours and did a little damage. Everything is being shipped because sales tax in Chicago is 10.25 and that way we don't have to pay sales tax.
> 
> The pic is a DVF coat I bought. I almost didn't try it on because it is a size 8 and I am usually a 4. DVF runs small; the sleeves are a tad long, otherwise it's perfect! The silver fox collar is removable. I might not even alter the sleeves because with gloves I might not mind the extra length. We'll see.


This is gorgeous, CDM. So elegant with the fur collar. And nice that it can be removed, too. It looks like it is a perfect fit... I wonder if it was marked incorrectly? Normally, wouldn't a size 8 be like a tent on you?
I agree... try the sleeves a little long, at least to begin with. You can always have them shortened partway through the winter if they're driving you crazy.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous, CDM. So elegant with the fur collar. And nice that it can be removed, too. It looks like it is a perfect fit... I wonder if it was marked incorrectly? Normally, wouldn't a size 8 be like a tent on you?
> I agree... try the sleeves a little long, at least to begin with. You can always have them shortened partway through the winter if they're driving you crazy.


Thank you, Elaine! DVF does run small, and in this case I'm glad. If the coat were any smaller there'd be no wiggle room and and don't want a snug winter coat. My coat closet is rather full. Although, I just found out that my sister cancelled the fur order that we placed out in Las Vegas, so I won't be getting that long leather and fur coat after all.


----------



## Cilifene

Cilifene said:


> That's correct *Elaine*! My PS1 medium, was only one and a half month when it startet to get weird red spots - also under the flap! I've never treated the bag with anything!
> I gave it to the store 7 and a half weeks ago (not a PS store!)
> Proenza Schouler is very difficult to deal with. The store is only allowed to send the bag to PS when PS says go for it. And guess what! PS was 5-6 weeks to reply the store.!!!
> So my bag has just been send to PS one week ago...  How many weeks/months do I have to wait for it to get resolved ...
> I'm SO angry at the store!!! they should give me a new bag or the money back when I came with it - my bag was only 1 and a half month old...
> 
> Btw, I've seen similar problems with red spots on the skin here on tpf. My PS1 mini is flawless!



@ElainePG


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> @ElainePG


I hope they send the bag back to you quickly, all repaired, or else (even better) that they send you a brand new one! This is really shameful!


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry received his custom harness today...came out great! 
I'm so impressed with this company...well made items.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Dirty Harry received his custom harness today...came out great!
> I'm so impressed with this company...well made items.
> View attachment 3867570


Oh my goodness, that is adorable! Harry is looking very sharp!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Dirty Harry received his custom harness today...came out great!
> I'm so impressed with this company...well made items.
> View attachment 3867570





can_do_mom said:


> Oh my goodness, that is adorable! Harry is looking very sharp!



Looking SHARP indeed ...


----------



## Flip88

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3866473
> 
> Wow! 75mph winds! Glad you have a generator backup. It's cold here and the winds are gusting but nothing like what you've got out east. I am being lazy today. Haven't accomplished much besides unpacking. I had big plans but lost my motivation, lol!
> 
> Dd and I took a little detour to Chicago on our way back from Milwaukee yesterday. There's an outlet mall down there that has a few designer stores we like: Gucci, Burberry, Longchamp, DVF, Prada and Moncler. Anyway, we spent a few hours and did a little damage. Everything is being shipped because sales tax in Chicago is 10.25 and that way we don't have to pay sales tax.
> 
> The pic is a DVF coat I bought. I almost didn't try it on because it is a size 8 and I am usually a 4. DVF runs small; the sleeves are a tad long, otherwise it's perfect! The silver fox collar is removable. I might not even alter the sleeves because with gloves I might not mind the extra length. We'll see.


Simply put ... beautiful


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Dirty Harry received his custom harness today...came out great!
> I'm so impressed with this company...well made items.
> View attachment 3867570


I love the way Dirty Harry is posing for his closeup!


----------



## Cilifene

Miss B was out for a little visit today .....


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Miss B was out for a little visit today .....
> 
> View attachment 3869145


Looking good, Cilifene!  I love the versatility of Miss B!  She can pull off an edgy moto look and be just perfect and refined when you take her out to a formal event.  Just fantastic!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Looking good, Cilifene!  I love the versatility of Miss B!  She can pull off an edgy moto look and be just perfect and refined when you take her out to a formal event.  Just fantastic!



Thanks CDO! That's exactly what I love about about it!  

The two looks it has .......


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3866473
> 
> Wow! 75mph winds! Glad you have a generator backup. It's cold here and the winds are gusting but nothing like what you've got out east. I am being lazy today. Haven't accomplished much besides unpacking. I had big plans but lost my motivation, lol!
> 
> Dd and I took a little detour to Chicago on our way back from Milwaukee yesterday. There's an outlet mall down there that has a few designer stores we like: Gucci, Burberry, Longchamp, DVF, Prada and Moncler. Anyway, we spent a few hours and did a little damage. Everything is being shipped because sales tax in Chicago is 10.25 and that way we don't have to pay sales tax.
> 
> The pic is a DVF coat I bought. I almost didn't try it on because it is a size 8 and I am usually a 4. DVF runs small; the sleeves are a tad long, otherwise it's perfect! The silver fox collar is removable. I might not even alter the sleeves because with gloves I might not mind the extra length. We'll see.



What a beautiful purchase plus it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Miss B was out for a little visit today .....
> 
> View attachment 3869145





can_do_mom said:


> Looking good, Cilifene!  I love the versatility of Miss B!  She can pull off an edgy moto look and be just perfect and refined when you take her out to a formal event.  Just fantastic!


CDM nailed it! Personally I love the edgy look on you...not many can pull it off!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Miss B was out for a little visit today .....
> 
> View attachment 3869145


Great look Cilifene. Don't know if I have complimented your bag but it's beautiful and classy. It's been a while since I have been on and I don't honestly remember.


----------



## Izzy48

Thought I would stop by and say hello since it has been a while since I have been able to write. We lost my son's dog, Duke, to cancer two weeks ago tomorrow. My son had him one year short of half his life so it was a brutal loss.  We had taken the veterinary specialists recommendations and had a mass and lobe of his lung removed since that was the only sign of cancer. My son was assured he had a good two years more to his life. Unfortunately, cancer has its own way and two months to the day from the surgery we found it was back in his chest. Not only did he suffer from the surgery but the thousands of dollars we spent was all for nothing. Two weeks later we had to euthanize him to save him from horrible pain. Never again will I listen about cancer and how  it can be removed in a pet.  As for my dog, Pippin, we are still dealing with eye issues. After eight weeks the ulcer appears healed but he is left with significant scar tissue and we have another appointment tomorrow to see how his eye is progressing. 
Hope all are well!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy, I’m so sorry to hear about your son’s dog.  I know each person handles their pets’ illnesses differently...I have dealt with several cats and cancer, and came to the same conclusion...I will never put a pet through those types of aggressive treatments again.  Then again, I‘m not telling anyone what they should do...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thought I would stop by and say hello since it has been a while since I have been able to write. We lost my son's dog, Duke, to cancer two weeks ago tomorrow. My son had him one year short of half his life so it was a brutal loss.  We had taken the veterinary specialists recommendations and had a mass and lobe of his lung removed since that was the only sign of cancer. My son was assured he had a good two years more to his life. Unfortunately, cancer has its own way and two months to the day from the surgery we found it was back in his chest. Not only did he suffer from the surgery but the thousands of dollars we spent was all for nothing. Two weeks later we had to euthanize him to save him from horrible pain. Never again will I listen about cancer and how  it can be removed in a pet.  As for my dog, Pippin, we are still dealing with eye issues. After eight weeks the ulcer appears healed but he is left with significant scar tissue and we have another appointment tomorrow to see how his eye is progressing.
> Hope all are well!



I’m so sorry about the dog Izzy!!!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Izzy, I’m so sorry to hear about your son’s dog.  I know each person handles their pets’ illnesses differently...I have dealt with several cats and cancer, and came to the same conclusion...I will never put a pet through those types of aggressive treatments again.  Then again, I‘m not telling anyone what they should do...



Agree! I’ve had many sick cats and came to the same conclusion!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Great look Cilifene. Don't know if I have complimented your bag but it's beautiful and classy. It's been a while since I have been on and I don't honestly remember.



Thank you very much Izzy!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> CDM nailed it! Personally I love the edgy look on you...not many can pull it off!



Thanks SQ!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thought I would stop by and say hello since it has been a while since I have been able to write. We lost my son's dog, Duke, to cancer two weeks ago tomorrow. My son had him one year short of half his life so it was a brutal loss.  We had taken the veterinary specialists recommendations and had a mass and lobe of his lung removed since that was the only sign of cancer. My son was assured he had a good two years more to his life. Unfortunately, cancer has its own way and two months to the day from the surgery we found it was back in his chest. Not only did he suffer from the surgery but the thousands of dollars we spent was all for nothing. Two weeks later we had to euthanize him to save him from horrible pain. Never again will I listen about cancer and how  it can be removed in a pet.  As for my dog, Pippin, we are still dealing with eye issues. After eight weeks the ulcer appears healed but he is left with significant scar tissue and we have another appointment tomorrow to see how his eye is progressing.
> Hope all are well!


It breaks my heart.  We dealt with this when dh's beautiful golden retriever had cancer.  He was all set to try and treat (I was against it but told dh the decision was his) when they found another mass in our poor fur baby's chest.  Either the cancer had metastasized or she had two different cancers. Either way, the vet advised against treatment and we euthanized her when her pain was not controllable any more.  Such a hard decision to make but I stayed with her until she passed.  Dh could not bear to be in the room.  Six months later we were faced with the same decision because our girls' Yorkie had kidney disease.  We managed to keep her going another 6-7 months but then she began a rapid decline and once again I was the one to stay with her and hold her while she was euthanized.  Oof.  We have one dog left now and I have told my family that I am not made of stone.  Being the one to do these hard jobs takes its toll!  

I am so sorry, Izzy for your loss and your son's loss.  It's devastating.  I hope and pray that your sweet Pippin will recover and live many happy years with your family.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thought I would stop by and say hello since it has been a while since I have been able to write. We lost my son's dog, Duke, to cancer two weeks ago tomorrow. My son had him one year short of half his life so it was a brutal loss.  We had taken the veterinary specialists recommendations and had a mass and lobe of his lung removed since that was the only sign of cancer. My son was assured he had a good two years more to his life. Unfortunately, cancer has its own way and two months to the day from the surgery we found it was back in his chest. Not only did he suffer from the surgery but the thousands of dollars we spent was all for nothing. Two weeks later we had to euthanize him to save him from horrible pain. Never again will I listen about cancer and how  it can be removed in a pet.  As for my dog, Pippin, we are still dealing with eye issues. After eight weeks the ulcer appears healed but he is left with significant scar tissue and we have another appointment tomorrow to see how his eye is progressing.
> Hope all are well!


Heartsick for you and DS...sending prayers!
...but I'm glad you're back, you were missed


----------



## BaileyW

I just wanted to say hello to everyone and hope I can join this club as I am just over 50-ish.  I'll be going back to read the posts and will probably comment and like so I hope that's not a problem...bringing back the older posts.


----------



## chessmont

Hi folks I have not been here in months and never added that much but I always liked this thread don't know why I have skipped it!
We were near the fires in Santa Rosa, close enough to be concerned but a bit far enough to wonder how worried we should be.  We had a trip planned Oct 18 for my dad's 92nd bday and kept monitoring the situation to decide if we should go or not.  Turned out we went.  But I do have more than a couple friends who lost everything but their pets and lives in the fire.  I have survivors' guilt in a way.  We were so close.

So I am sorry I have not been contributing but will try to in the future.

Have more travel at Thanksgiving from West Coast to East coast ugh.  A too-young relative has bad cancer and it will be a very weird and sad holiday if that word can even be used.

So ladies thank you for having me back, you are such a nice bunch!


----------



## BaileyW

Oh, I should have mentioned that I have only recently become obsessed with luxury handbags; I used to think spending a couple hundred on a bag was a lot, lol.  I had noooo idea!


----------



## can_do_mom

BaileyW said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone and hope I can join this club as I am just over 50-ish.  I'll be going back to read the posts and will probably comment and like so I hope that's not a problem...bringing back the older posts.


Welcome Bailey! This is a very friendly and welcoming bunch. Bringing back older posts isn't a problem, as far as I know. I hope you'll join us!


----------



## ElainePG

BaileyW said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone and hope I can join this club as I am just over 50-ish.  I'll be going back to read the posts and will probably comment and like so I hope that's not a problem...bringing back the older posts.


Hi *Bailey*, and welcome! By all means, bring back the older posts! 

And trust me, some of us here are also new to handbags. I've only become interested in them over the past few years; before that, I'd happily run around carrying the same $75 SportSac for years!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Hi folks I have not been here in months and never added that much but I always liked this thread don't know why I have skipped it!
> We were near the fires in Santa Rosa, close enough to be concerned but a bit far enough to wonder how worried we should be.  We had a trip planned Oct 18 for my dad's 92nd bday and kept monitoring the situation to decide if we should go or not.  Turned out we went.  But I do have more than a couple friends who lost everything but their pets and lives in the fire.  I have survivors' guilt in a way.  We were so close.
> 
> So I am sorry I have not been contributing but will try to in the future.
> 
> Have more travel at Thanksgiving from West Coast to East coast ugh.  A too-young relative has bad cancer and it will be a very weird and sad holiday if that word can even be used.
> 
> So ladies thank you for having me back, you are such a nice bunch!


It's nice to "see" you, chessmont. DH and I were in San Francisco (north of where we live on the central coast) when the fires were raging, and even there the air was bad. I can only imagine what you experienced in Santa Rosa.

And how terribly sad that your relative has cancer. Of course that is so hard on your family. I'm sure it won't feel like much of a holiday... but at least you can support each other as best you can. 

Hope to see you here more often...


----------



## can_do_mom

chessmont said:


> Hi folks I have not been here in months and never added that much but I always liked this thread don't know why I have skipped it!
> We were near the fires in Santa Rosa, close enough to be concerned but a bit far enough to wonder how worried we should be.  We had a trip planned Oct 18 for my dad's 92nd bday and kept monitoring the situation to decide if we should go or not.  Turned out we went.  But I do have more than a couple friends who lost everything but their pets and lives in the fire.  I have survivors' guilt in a way.  We were so close.
> 
> So I am sorry I have not been contributing but will try to in the future.
> 
> Have more travel at Thanksgiving from West Coast to East coast ugh.  A too-young relative has bad cancer and it will be a very weird and sad holiday if that word can even be used.
> 
> So ladies thank you for having me back, you are such a nice bunch!


Welcome back, Chessmont! I'm sorry that you had such a close brush with the fires and even have friends who lost everything! How devastating. And I'm also very sorry to hear about your young relative with a cancer diagnosis. There are a number of cancer survivors on the tpf, I myself am one. It is my sincere hope that your relative can join us in the survivors club.


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Hi folks I have not been here in months and never added that much but I always liked this thread don't know why I have skipped it!
> We were near the fires in Santa Rosa, close enough to be concerned but a bit far enough to wonder how worried we should be.  We had a trip planned Oct 18 for my dad's 92nd bday and kept monitoring the situation to decide if we should go or not.  Turned out we went.  But I do have more than a couple friends who lost everything but their pets and lives in the fire.  I have survivors' guilt in a way.  We were so close.
> 
> So I am sorry I have not been contributing but will try to in the future.
> 
> Have more travel at Thanksgiving from West Coast to East coast ugh.  A too-young relative has bad cancer and it will be a very weird and sad holiday if that word can even be used.
> 
> So ladies thank you for having me back, you are such a nice bunch!



So nice to see you back chessmont!  I'm sorry to hear about your friends and your relative!


----------



## Cilifene

BaileyW said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone and hope I can join this club as I am just over 50-ish.  I'll be going back to read the posts and will probably comment and like so I hope that's not a problem...bringing back the older posts.



Wellcome BaileyW   You'll love it here! Do bring back older post and we'll se who has the best memorie here  we all have CRS more or less


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Looking SHARP indeed ...


That is absolutely precious so I think I will order one for Pippin and Izzy! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Good to know...I'll steer clear of the PS1. A flaw in their leather batch, no doubt.
> We had 75 mph winds last night...lost power. A lot of downed trees, poles and wires. A mess!
> My generator is working like a charm!



I purchased two on sale and I have carried each quite often and haven't had any problems. Hopefully, I won't but if I do there won't be much I can do.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> It breaks my heart.  We dealt with this
> 
> 
> bisbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy, I’m so sorry to hear about your son’s dog.  I know each person handles their pets’ illnesses differently...I have dealt with several cats and cancer, and came to the same conclusion...I will never put a pet through those types of aggressive treatments again.  Then again, I‘m not telling anyone what they should do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying bisbee. Truth be told I would not have done it but since my son was told the dog would have two more years he felt he had to do it. He has already told me he would never put another dog through such serious surgery to give them 2 months rather than two years. It is a hard way to learn. thanks for you sympathy.
> 
> 
> when dh's beautiful golden retriever had cancer.  He was all set to try and treat (I was against it but told dh the decision was his) when they found another mass in our poor fur baby's chest.  Either the cancer had metastasized or she had two different cancers. Either way, the vet advised against treatment and we euthanized her when her pain was not controllable any more.  Such a hard decision to make but I stayed with her until she passed.  Dh could not bear to be in the room.  Six months later we were faced with the same decision because our girls' Yorkie had kidney disease.  We managed to keep her going another 6-7 months but then she began a rapid decline and once again I was the one to stay with her and hold her while she was euthanized.  Oof.  We have one dog left now and I have told my family that I am not made
> 
> 
> bisbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy, I’m so sorry to hear about your son’s dog.  I know each person handles their pets’ illnesses differently...I have dealt with several cats and cancer, and came to the same conclusion...I will never put a pet through those types of aggressive treatments again.  Then again, I‘m not telling anyone what they should do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of stone.  Being the one to do these hard jobs takes its toll!
> Thanks very much can do mom. It means a lot!
> 
> I am so sorry, Izzy for your loss and your son's loss.  It's devastating.  I hope and pray that your sweet Pippin will recover and live many happy years with your family.
Click to expand...

Many, many thanks!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Heartsick for you and DS...sending prayers!
> ...but I'm glad you're back, you were missed


Many thanks Skyqueen, I so appreciate it. 

If anyone else reads this thank you very much for your kind words. I messed up the multi quotes and had thanked everyone individually. Simply cannot believe I can't get those straight.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Many thanks Skyqueen, I so appreciate it.
> 
> If anyone else reads this thank you very much for your kind words. I messed up the multi quotes and had thanked everyone individually. Simply cannot believe I can't get those straight.


Lol! This makes me feel better because I can't seem to get the multi quote to work right either... Couldn't be operator error, could it???


----------



## Izzy48

Had a nice surprise today with an unexpected delivery. It was a Mulberry bag with a note from my son. Absolutely love the bag but there is a touch of irony with the whole thing. It is a black Amberley designed by J. Coca and a beautifully made bag with lovely leather and suede lining. 

Here's the irony. About 3 weeks ago I was invited to participate in a charity donation sponsored by Mulberry in the US in the Dallas area. When one participates, we are given a percentage reduction on any of their products in store. I had seen the Amberley and needed a brown bag so the SA (whom I have known for some time) recommended the Amberley in a beautiful chocolate croc print. Then I had seen the Brimley Envelope in a beautiful color so my SA shipped both so I could decide which one I would want. Ironically the same day I received the check for the sale of 7 bags. I am sure you all know what happened. I purchased both. 

The quality is excellent and I like all 3 since all are well made and light weight. I am stunned this has happened and not certain what to do with two Amberleys. I cannot give the one back to my son because the bag was given in appreciation. As of now I have a total of 10 bags which includes the 3 new ones and I love the Amberley so looks like I am down from 40 something bags to 10. In future, 10 will be the maximum bags I will ever keep.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Had a nice surprise today with an unexpected delivery. It was a Mulberry bag with a note from my son. Absolutely love the bag but there is a touch of irony with the whole thing. It is a black Amberley designed by J. Coca and a beautifully made bag with lovely leather and suede lining.
> 
> Here's the irony. About 3 weeks ago I was invited to participate in a charity donation sponsored by Mulberry in the US in the Dallas area. When one participates, we are given a percentage reduction on any of their products in store. I had seen the Amberley and needed a brown bag so the SA (whom I have known for some time) recommended the Amberley in a beautiful chocolate croc print. Then I had seen the Brimley Envelope in a beautiful color so my SA shipped both so I could decide which one I would want. Ironically the same day I received the check for the sale of 7 bags. I am sure you all know what happened. I purchased both.
> 
> The quality is excellent and I like all 3 since all are well made and light weight. I am stunned this has happened and not certain what to do with two Amberleys. I cannot give the one back to my son because the bag was given in appreciation. As of now I have a total of 10 bags which includes the 3 new ones and I love the Amberley so looks like I am down from 40 something bags to 10. In future, 10 will be the maximum bags I will ever keep.


That's some story, Izzy! It never rains, but it pours... right?

Still, it was quite lovely of your son to buy the Amberly for you, and thank heavens it's not identical to the one your purchased in that croc print! 

So, really, it all worked out. You now have three beautiful new bags: two at a good discount, one a treasured gift... and a nice core collection of 10 bags total to enjoy. Wear them all in good health!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy, thank you for sharing your heartwarming story. How thoughtful of your son to buy you such a lovely gift. And he obviously knows your taste pretty well to choose the same style bag that you chose for yourself. All three are absolutely beautiful. Wear them in good health! ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Had a nice surprise today with an unexpected delivery. It was a Mulberry bag with a note from my son. Absolutely love the bag but there is a touch of irony with the whole thing. It is a black Amberley designed by J. Coca and a beautifully made bag with lovely leather and suede lining.
> 
> Here's the irony. About 3 weeks ago I was invited to participate in a charity donation sponsored by Mulberry in the US in the Dallas area. When one participates, we are given a percentage reduction on any of their products in store. I had seen the Amberley and needed a brown bag so the SA (whom I have known for some time) recommended the Amberley in a beautiful chocolate croc print. Then I had seen the Brimley Envelope in a beautiful color so my SA shipped both so I could decide which one I would want. Ironically the same day I received the check for the sale of 7 bags. I am sure you all know what happened. I purchased both.
> 
> The quality is excellent and I like all 3 since all are well made and light weight. I am stunned this has happened and not certain what to do with two Amberleys. I cannot give the one back to my son because the bag was given in appreciation. As of now I have a total of 10 bags which includes the 3 new ones and I love the Amberley so looks like I am down from 40 something bags to 10. In future, 10 will be the maximum bags I will ever keep.



What a story Izzy! they are very lovely all three! Wow, from 40 to 10 bags! that is really something


----------



## Cilifene

Jumped on the faux fur wagon   Surprise ... it is NOT black 

Ok, poor pics quality - it´s getting dark and taken via Apple Watch...


----------



## Cilifene

I think it looks great with my old leo stole in spray blue ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Jumped on the faux fur wagon   Surprise ... it is NOT black
> 
> Ok, poor pics quality - it´s getting dark and taken via Apple Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876053


Wow, cilifene, you look hot-hot-hot!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow, cilifene, you look hot-hot-hot!



Awww, Thanks Elaine!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Jumped on the faux fur wagon   Surprise ... it is NOT black
> 
> Ok, poor pics quality - it´s getting dark and taken via Apple Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876053


Beautiful!


----------



## Cilifene

With PS1 mini, Doc Martens and leopard stole ....


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> With PS1 mini, Doc Martens and leopard stole ....
> 
> View attachment 3877742
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877743
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877744


What a beautiful pop of soft pink against your black.  Love it!


----------



## Sandybeach814

Cilifene said:


> With PS1 mini, Doc Martens and leopard stole ....
> 
> View attachment 3877742
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877743
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877744



Your style is amazing!!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> What a beautiful pop of soft pink against your black.  Love it!



Thanks barbee!


----------



## Cilifene

Sandybeach814 said:


> Your style is amazing!!



Hi Sandybeach814,  Thank you! so very kind of you!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Jumped on the faux fur wagon   Surprise ... it is NOT black
> 
> Ok, poor pics quality - it´s getting dark and taken via Apple Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876053



You look wonderful, and I like the light pink faux fur on you. Love subtle colors!


----------



## BaileyW

chessmont said:


> I confess to having holey jeans


Me  too...although they don't fit me right now   I'm very much a casual person but I appreciate people who dress so elegantly!  I just can't pull it off.


----------



## BaileyW

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Izzy, I do that all the time! "Foot in mouth" disease... I can't begin to tell you the number of times I've had a red face! Think nothing of it.


Oh, that is me in a nutshell!  Open mouth, insert foot...I don't mean to though.


----------



## BaileyW

Florasun said:


> Ouch! The flip flops sound cute! Heels are something I am loathe to give up.


Unfortunately, heels don't work for me anymore so I live in flip flops and slip on boots in the winter.  I really can't stand socks.  Luckily my bags (hopefully) take the attention away from my feet!


----------



## BaileyW

Cilifene said:


> With PS1 mini, Doc Martens and leopard stole ....
> 
> View attachment 3877742
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877743
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877744


Love your style Cilifene!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Had a nice surprise today with an unexpected delivery. It was a Mulberry bag with a note from my son. Absolutely love the bag but there is a touch of irony with the whole thing. It is a black Amberley designed by J. Coca and a beautifully made bag with lovely leather and suede lining.
> 
> Here's the irony. About 3 weeks ago I was invited to participate in a charity donation sponsored by Mulberry in the US in the Dallas area. When one participates, we are given a percentage reduction on any of their products in store. I had seen the Amberley and needed a brown bag so the SA (whom I have known for some time) recommended the Amberley in a beautiful chocolate croc print. Then I had seen the Brimley Envelope in a beautiful color so my SA shipped both so I could decide which one I would want. Ironically the same day I received the check for the sale of 7 bags. I am sure you all know what happened. I purchased both.
> 
> The quality is excellent and I like all 3 since all are well made and light weight. I am stunned this has happened and not certain what to do with two Amberleys. I cannot give the one back to my son because the bag was given in appreciation. As of now I have a total of 10 bags which includes the 3 new ones and I love the Amberley so looks like I am down from 40 something bags to 10. In future, 10 will be the maximum bags I will ever keep.


Love them all, Izzy! The color of the Brimley Envelope is TDF!
After the month you've had, you deserve it


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Jumped on the faux fur wagon   Surprise ... it is NOT black
> 
> Ok, poor pics quality - it´s getting dark and taken via Apple Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876053


Move over, Marilyn Monroe!


----------



## skyqueen

BaileyW said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone and hope I can join this club as I am just over 50-ish.  I'll be going back to read the posts and will probably comment and like so I hope that's not a problem...bringing back the older posts.


A mere baby...welcome Bailey


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Hi folks I have not been here in months and never added that much but I always liked this thread don't know why I have skipped it!
> We were near the fires in Santa Rosa, close enough to be concerned but a bit far enough to wonder how worried we should be.  We had a trip planned Oct 18 for my dad's 92nd bday and kept monitoring the situation to decide if we should go or not.  Turned out we went.  But I do have more than a couple friends who lost everything but their pets and lives in the fire.  I have survivors' guilt in a way.  We were so close.
> 
> So I am sorry I have not been contributing but will try to in the future.
> 
> Have more travel at Thanksgiving from West Coast to East coast ugh.  A too-young relative has bad cancer and it will be a very weird and sad holiday if that word can even be used.
> 
> So ladies thank you for having me back, you are such a nice bunch!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You look wonderful, and I like the light pink faux fur on you. Love subtle colors!



Thanks Izzy dear!


----------



## Cilifene

BaileyW said:


> Unfortunately, heels don't work for me anymore so I live in flip flops and slip on boots in the winter.  I really can't stand socks.  Luckily my bags (hopefully) take the attention away from my feet!



Just like me  sneakers and flat boots


----------



## Cilifene

BaileyW said:


> Love your style Cilifene!


Thanks BaileyW


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Move over, Marilyn Monroe!


----------



## Cilifene

Hermés Space Shopping.... I love the monochrome and pop of orange.....


----------



## Cilifene

Miss B standing on the floor all dressed up with twillies from Etsy ... 
Adidas sneaks  ... messy background


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Hermés Space Shopping.... I love the monochrome and pop of orange.....
> 
> View attachment 3885220
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885221


Love the new scarf!  So pretty.  It looks great on you!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Love the new scarf!  So pretty.  It looks great on you!



Thanks CDM!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Hermés Space Shopping.... I love the monochrome and pop of orange.....
> 
> View attachment 3885220
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885221


This is a terrific accent piece for you, *cilifene*, against your black outfits! Enjoy it!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This is a terrific accent piece for you, *cilifene*, against your black outfits! Enjoy it!



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


>


The very best to you Chessmont and I hope everything gets better and Thanksgiving is wonderful for you. I also have a dear friend who is well over 20 years younger than me fighting breast cancer. It is so hard and it seems people are so young when diagnosed with it. My best to your friend.


----------



## skyqueen

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Been so quiet on our thread...hope everyone is OK.
I have been waiting for this CK faux coat to go on sale. Love the color and style but don't know how much I will use it living in "fashion hell". I would probably wear an all black outfit. Very dramatic! Thoughts?


----------



## Izzy48

I think you would look fabulous wearing it. All black would be beautiful but a little color in a scarf or something else would be nice! Can't wait to see you model it if you get i


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Been so quiet on our thread...hope everyone is OK.
> I have been waiting for this CK faux coat to go on sale. Love the color and style but don't know how much I will use it living in "fashion hell". I would probably wear an all black outfit. Very dramatic! Thoughts?
> View attachment 3890236



I love it!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Been so quiet on our thread...hope everyone is OK.
> I have been waiting for this CK faux coat to go on sale. Love the color and style but don't know how much I will use it living in "fashion hell". I would probably wear an all black outfit. Very dramatic! Thoughts?
> View attachment 3890236


It would be perfect for someone tall (sigh) which means that I'd love to see *you* get it, and then *I* can enjoy it vicariously!  I definitely see you pairing it with all black, and maybe ankle boots, but I agree with @Izzy48 that a pop of color in a scarf would be really pretty. How about one of your H scarves? Or do you have an LV shawl?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It would be perfect for someone tall (sigh) which means that I'd love to see *you* get it, and then *I* can enjoy it vicariously!  I definitely see you pairing it with all black, and maybe ankle boots, but I agree with @Izzy48 that a pop of color in a scarf would be really pretty. How about one of your H scarves? Or do you have an LV shawl?


I have both H and LV scarves Elaine. I bought Rupert Sanderson velvet booties a couple weeks ago but returned for a larger size. Love these boots...hope they fit. Don't know if the reds (coat/boots) will match or too much red. But I got the boots to go with other outfits. Here is my McQueen faux fur with the LV scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I have both H and LV scarves Elaine. I bought Rupert Sanderson velvet booties a couple weeks ago but returned for a larger size. Love these boots...hope they fit. Don't know if the reds (coat/boots) will match or too much red. But I got the boots to go with other outfits. Here is my McQueen faux fur with the LV scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3890486
> View attachment 3890485


I love this combo!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I have both H and LV scarves Elaine. I bought Rupert Sanderson velvet booties a couple weeks ago but returned for a larger size. Love these boots...hope they fit. Don't know if the reds (coat/boots) will match or too much red. But I got the boots to go with other outfits. Here is my McQueen faux fur with the LV scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3890486
> View attachment 3890485



Gorgeous pairing SQ - would your red Celine Luggage go with it?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I have both H and LV scarves Elaine. I bought Rupert Sanderson velvet booties a couple weeks ago but returned for a larger size. Love these boots...hope they fit. Don't know if the reds (coat/boots) will match or too much red. But I got the boots to go with other outfits. Here is my McQueen faux fur with the LV scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3890486
> View attachment 3890485


Will be a great looking outfit!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous pairing SQ - would your red Celine Luggage go with it?


Yup...but I never use this bag, no shoulder strap and BIG! But it would look good with the black faux fur coat. Hmmmmmm?


	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Will be a great looking outfit!


I ordered the red CK faux fur long coat. Hope I got the right size? Sizing is funky on NAP!


----------



## mrs moulds

Hey Ladies!
Been on the DL over the past couple of months. Now, since I'm no longer sworn in to secrecy, I can announce that I'm going to be a Glam-Ma in February[emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Yup...but I never use this bag, no shoulder strap and BIG! But it would look good with the black faux fur coat. Hmmmmmm?
> View attachment 3890917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah I remember you never use it - but you will now ...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I ordered the red CK faux fur long coat. Hope I got the right size? Sizing is funky on NAP!



Ohhhh, I’m looking forward to modeling pics!   Hope you got the right size ...


----------



## Cilifene

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Been on the DL over the past couple of months. Now, since I'm no longer sworn in to secrecy, I can announce that I'm going to be a Glam-Ma in February[emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Congratulations mrsM..


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Been on the DL over the past couple of months. Now, since I'm no longer sworn in to secrecy, I can announce that I'm going to be a Glam-Ma in February[emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Not our beautiful Cheyenne?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Yup...but I never use this bag, no shoulder strap and BIG! But it would look good with the black faux fur coat. Hmmmmmm?
> View attachment 3890917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, very nice with the shawl as well!


----------



## ElainePG

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Been on the DL over the past couple of months. Now, since I'm no longer sworn in to secrecy, I can announce that I'm going to be a Glam-Ma in February[emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Wow! Great news! So exciting...


----------



## can_do_mom

Hello friends. It's good to be back on my favorite thread.  We've just experienced a week of wonderful highs, devastating lows and amazing grace. The weekend before Thanksgiving our son was in his latest drama production, his first musical, Fiddler on the Roof. He had a sizable role with a solo and did a wonderful, wonderful job. We were so proud!




The very next day we almost lost him and spent the following days in Children's Hospital in the ICU. The terror dh and I felt as the physicians and nurses attended to him through a few rough points is beyond words. He has stabilized, thank God, and we hope to bring him home in about a week.  Even so, I am a wreck.  I feel as though I am operating in a fog.  Doing the next thing.  Making phone calls, researching, decorating our home for Christmas.  I know it sounds silly to decorate our home but I want it to look like it does every year at Christmastime when he comes home.  If anyone thinks it is inappropriate to post this, I will remove it.  I just don't think I can come on here and pretend like everything is fine but the alternative, staying away, made me even more sad.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Not our beautiful Cheyenne?



Yes, it is!!!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Hello friends. It's good to be back on my favorite thread.  We've just experienced a week of wonderful highs, devastating lows and amazing grace. The weekend before Thanksgiving our son was in his latest drama production, his first musical, Fiddler on the Roof. He had a sizable role with a solo and did a wonderful, wonderful job. We were so proud!
> 
> View attachment 3890943
> 
> 
> The very next day we almost lost him and spent the following days in Children's Hospital in the ICU. The terror dh and I felt as the physicians and nurses attended to him through a few rough points is beyond words. He has stabilized, thank God, and we hope to bring him home in about a week.  Even so, I am a wreck.  I feel as though I am operating in a fog.  Doing the next thing.  Making phone calls, researching, decorating our home for Christmas.  I know it sounds silly to decorate our home but I want it to look like it does every year at Christmastime when he comes home.  If anyone thinks it is inappropriate to post this, I will remove it.  I just don't think I can come on here and pretend like everything is fine but the alternative, staying away, made me even more sad.


Oh dear... my heart is going out to you! Your entire family must have just been so frightened. Thank G-d your son has stabilized, and you'll be able to bring him home in pretty soon. I'm sure the days will seem very long between now and then.
Have they told you that he will make a full recovery? Or is it too soon for them to say?
My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. I have you tucked in my heart.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Hello friends. It's good to be back on my favorite thread.  We've just experienced a week of wonderful highs, devastating lows and amazing grace. The weekend before Thanksgiving our son was in his latest drama production, his first musical, Fiddler on the Roof. He had a sizable role with a solo and did a wonderful, wonderful job. We were so proud!
> 
> View attachment 3890943
> 
> 
> The very next day we almost lost him and spent the following days in Children's Hospital in the ICU. The terror dh and I felt as the physicians and nurses attended to him through a few rough points is beyond words. He has stabilized, thank God, and we hope to bring him home in about a week.  Even so, I am a wreck.  I feel as though I am operating in a fog.  Doing the next thing.  Making phone calls, researching, decorating our home for Christmas.  I know it sounds silly to decorate our home but I want it to look like it does every year at Christmastime when he comes home.  If anyone thinks it is inappropriate to post this, I will remove it.  I just don't think I can come on here and pretend like everything is fine but the alternative, staying away, made me even more sad.


Wonderful picture! Sending love, thoughts and prayers for you and DS. Of course you come here...we are your family, too. And family sticks together!
Trying to keep things "normal" in times of stress is very important and a nice distraction from a terrible situation. Please keep us posted.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Yes, it is!!!


You know how thrilled I am! 
One things for sure...that baby will be gorgeous!


----------



## bisbee

*Oh dear...can_do_mom, how terrifying!  I picked up something from your Instagram post, but you weren’t specific.  What happened?  If you don’t want to go into it, that’s fine, of course...we are all sending our best to the whole family.... You can unload here any time...*


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Hello friends. It's good to be back on my favorite thread.  We've just experienced a week of wonderful highs, devastating lows and amazing grace. The weekend before Thanksgiving our son was in his latest drama production, his first musical, Fiddler on the Roof. He had a sizable role with a solo and did a wonderful, wonderful job. We were so proud!
> 
> View attachment 3890943
> 
> 
> The very next day we almost lost him and spent the following days in Children's Hospital in the ICU. The terror dh and I felt as the physicians and nurses attended to him through a few rough points is beyond words. He has stabilized, thank God, and we hope to bring him home in about a week.  Even so, I am a wreck.  I feel as though I am operating in a fog.  Doing the next thing.  Making phone calls, researching, decorating our home for Christmas.  I know it sounds silly to decorate our home but I want it to look like it does every year at Christmastime when he comes home.  If anyone thinks it is inappropriate to post this, I will remove it.  I just don't think I can come on here and pretend like everything is fine but the alternative, staying away, made me even more sad.


My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Hello friends. It's good to be back on my favorite thread.  We've just experienced a week of wonderful highs, devastating lows and amazing grace. The weekend before Thanksgiving our son was in his latest drama production, his first musical, Fiddler on the Roof. He had a sizable role with a solo and did a wonderful, wonderful job. We were so proud!
> 
> View attachment 3890943
> 
> 
> The very next day we almost lost him and spent the following days in Children's Hospital in the ICU. The terror dh and I felt as the physicians and nurses attended to him through a few rough points is beyond words. He has stabilized, thank God, and we hope to bring him home in about a week.  Even so, I am a wreck.  I feel as though I am operating in a fog.  Doing the next thing.  Making phone calls, researching, decorating our home for Christmas.  I know it sounds silly to decorate our home but I want it to look like it does every year at Christmastime when he comes home.  If anyone thinks it is inappropriate to post this, I will remove it.  I just don't think I can come on here and pretend like everything is fine but the alternative, staying away, made me even more sad.



Oh dear CDM,! I'm so sorry! ...I hope he still is stabilized ... 
Hugs from me...


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> The very next day we almost lost him and spent the following days in Children's Hospital in the ICU. The terror dh and I felt as the physicians and nurses attended to him through a few rough points is beyond words. He has stabilized, thank God, and we hope to bring him home in about a week.  Even so, I am a wreck.  I feel as though I am operating in a fog.  Doing the next thing.  Making phone calls, researching, decorating our home for Christmas.  I know it sounds silly to decorate our home but I want it to look like it does every year at Christmastime when he comes home.  If anyone thinks it is inappropriate to post this, I will remove it.  I just don't think I can come on here and pretend like everything is fine but the alternative, staying away, made me even more sad.



I've been keeping a low profile here. 
 Just wanted you to know CDM, that my thoughts are prayers are with you, your family, and especially your son.  My heart is with you as well.  I don't know what else I could possibly say.....


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I've been keeping a low profile here.
> Just wanted you to know CDM, that my thoughts are prayers are with you, your family, and especially your son.  My heart is with you as well.  I don't know what else I could possibly say.....


How are you doing? DH? I think of you often


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> I've been keeping a low profile here.
> Just wanted you to know CDM, that my thoughts are prayers are with you, your family, and especially your son.  My heart is with you as well.  I don't know what else I could possibly say.....


Oreo, I have missed you, too. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, they are so appreciated.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear CDM,! I'm so sorry! ...I hope he still is stabilized ...
> Hugs from me...


Thank you, dear Cilifene. Yes, thankfully our ds is stable. Now we work at the process of bringing him home.


----------



## can_do_mom

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Been on the DL over the past couple of months. Now, since I'm no longer sworn in to secrecy, I can announce that I'm going to be a Glam-Ma in February[emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Glam-Ma, love it! I may steal that someday. Congratulations!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Oh dear... my heart is going out to you! Your entire family must have just been so frightened. Thank G-d your son has stabilized, and you'll be able to bring him home in pretty soon. I'm sure the days will seem very long between now and then.
> Have they told you that he will make a full recovery? Or is it too soon for them to say?
> My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. I have you tucked in my heart.


Thank you, Elaine. We hope to bring him home soon but we don't know yet when that will be. Our beautiful son suffers from depression and the journey has been difficult. It's not a straightforward path but we love him and continue to try to help him find peace and happiness. Here's a sad statistic: I have learned there are far more seriously depressed young people than facilities to care for them. It makes me cry to think of it. What is going on in our society that leads to such sadness in our youth?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Elaine. We hope to bring him home soon but we don't know yet when that will be. Our beautiful son suffers from depression and the journey has been difficult. It's not a straightforward path but we love him and continue to try to help him find peace and happiness. Here's a sad statistic: I have learned there are far more seriously depressed young people than facilities to care for them. It makes me cry to think of it. What is going on in our society that leads to such sadness in our youth?


Holding you and your family close...


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Elaine. We hope to bring him home soon but we don't know yet when that will be. Our beautiful son suffers from depression and the journey has been difficult. It's not a straightforward path but we love him and continue to try to help him find peace and happiness. Here's a sad statistic: I have learned there are far more seriously depressed young people than facilities to care for them. It makes me cry to think of it. What is going on in our society that leads to such sadness in our youth?


My heart goes out to you and your family...only the best and positive thoughts are being sent your way...


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> How are you doing? DH? I think of you often


thank you SQ .....I miss the friendship here of all you lovely women.   Men don't get (and probably never will) the kinship that we have found here, on a Purse Blog no less.   I don't want to complain, so I opt to lurk.  All I can say is "it ain't easy".....


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> You know how thrilled I am!
> One things for sure...that baby will be gorgeous!



Thank you so much! I will ensure to share pictures...


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Elaine. We hope to bring him home soon but we don't know yet when that will be. Our beautiful son suffers from depression and the journey has been difficult. It's not a straightforward path but we love him and continue to try to help him find peace and happiness. Here's a sad statistic: I have learned there are far more seriously depressed young people than facilities to care for them. It makes me cry to think of it. What is going on in our society that leads to such sadness in our youth?


Darling CDM...depression is an insidious affliction, mainly because people can't see it. It's hidden inside the person. You are not in a wheelchair, bedridden...something obvious. I guess I'm trying to say, it's not concrete. Having you and your family, for love and support, is the best medicine. My DS has autism...same thing. He looks normal until he does something odd/scary.
Sending prayers


----------



## can_do_mom

Thank you so much to everyone for your kind thoughts, prayers and wishes. You are right SQ, depression is not frequently discussed. And yet it seems so many are touched by it. Our ds is not happy with us because things must change for him to come home and he wants life to continue as before. But that is impossible. Gritting my teeth and rolling up my sleeves and loving hard and praying harder!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you so much to everyone for your kind thoughts, prayers and wishes. You are right SQ, depression is not frequently discussed. And yet it seems so many are touched by it. Our ds is not happy with us because things must change for him to come home and he wants life to continue as before. But that is impossible. Gritting my teeth and rolling up my sleeves and loving hard and praying harder!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Hello friends. It's good to be back on my favorite thread.  We've just experienced a week of wonderful highs, devastating lows and amazing grace. The weekend before Thanksgiving our son was in his latest drama production, his first musical, Fiddler on the Roof. He had a sizable role with a solo and did a wonderful, wonderful job. We were so proud!
> 
> View attachment 3890943
> 
> 
> The very next day we almost lost him and spent the following days in Children's Hospital in the ICU. The terror dh and I felt as the physicians and nurses attended to him through a few rough points is beyond words. He has stabilized, thank God, and we hope to bring him home in about a week.  Even so, I am a wreck.  I feel as though I am operating in a fog.  Doing the next thing.  Making phone calls, researching, decorating our home for Christmas.  I know it sounds silly to decorate our home but I want it to look like it does every year at Christmastime when he comes home.  If anyone thinks it is inappropriate to post this, I will remove it.  I just don't think I can come on here and pretend like everything is fine but the alternative, staying away, made me even more sad.



It is absolutely not inappropriate to post the trials of our lives. I am thankful he is doing well and Fiddler on the Roof is my favorite! He looks wonderful and I rather wish I could have seen the production. Decorating for Christmas is an excellent idea because we all like the joy Christmas brings. Thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Izzy48

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Been on the DL over the past couple of months. Now, since I'm no longer sworn in to secrecy, I can announce that I'm going to be a Glam-Ma in February[emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji1405][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Congratulations! Wishing the very best!


----------



## skyqueen

skyqueen said:


> I have both H and LV scarves Elaine. I bought Rupert Sanderson velvet booties a couple weeks ago but returned for a larger size. Love these boots...hope they fit. Don't know if the reds (coat/boots) will match or too much red. But I got the boots to go with other outfits. Here is my McQueen faux fur with the LV scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3890486
> View attachment 3890485


I'll quote myself so you know what boots I'm talking about.
I returned the size 10 for size 11 (shoot me!) and the boots fit! Only problem is the heel height. I'm not used to any heel and these boots have a 2.5" heel. I love the look and will try to deal with the heel.
Old age is a b!tch!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I'll quote myself so you know what boots I'm talking about.
> I returned the size 10 for size 11 (shoot me!) and the boots fit! Only problem is the heel height. I'm not used to any heel and these boots have a 2.5" heel. I love the look and will try to deal with the heel.
> Old age is a b!tch!



You got that right SQ .. Old age is a b!tch  I can’t wear heels either — oh well, you all know that 
I hope they work out for you anyway. I have a pair of boots with a 2” heels - I consider having my cobbler make them a bit lower


----------



## mrs moulds

can_do_mom said:


> Glam-Ma, love it! I may steal that someday. Congratulations!



You sure can!!!


----------



## skyqueen

So my gorgeous CK faux fur long coat came from NAP. IT FITS PERFECT! What a color which was hard to photograph. I love it...and yes, Elaine, you have to be very tall to wear it.


----------



## bisbee

Sky...now we need a modeling picture...

Guess what?  DH and I felt what we thought was a big gust of wind a few minutes ago...he wondered if it was an earthquake.  It was!  It was in Delaware and was felt in Manhattan and down to Washington D.C.!

And here in Baltimore!


----------



## chessmont

Izzy48 said:


> The very best to you Chessmont and I hope everything gets better and Thanksgiving is wonderful for you. I also have a dear friend who is well over 20 years younger than me fighting breast cancer. It is so hard and it seems people are so young when diagnosed with it. My best to your friend.



Thank you Izzy  we enjoyed seeing family so that was a good part of the trip...


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So my gorgeous CK faux fur long coat came from NAP. IT FITS PERFECT! What a color which was hard to photograph. I love it...and yes, Elaine, you have to be very tall to wear it.
> View attachment 3894339



It is VERY gorgeous SQ - we DO need modeling pics please.!!!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> So my gorgeous CK faux fur long coat came from NAP. IT FITS PERFECT! What a color which was hard to photograph. I love it...and yes, Elaine, you have to be very tall to wear it.
> View attachment 3894339


Love it!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Oh how I love the Space Shopping in grey ...


----------



## can_do_mom

I'm loving seeing everyone's latest pics!  I will try and post a few when life settles down.  Or am I being an optimist in thinking it will settle down at all?  The big news for us is that we are bringing ds home today.  My emotions are all over the place as you can imagine.  I love him so much and miss him desperately but more than anything want him to be safe.  Through it all, his dog Theodore has missed him desperately, too, and I cannot wait to see their reunion.  I have a million things to do...  You ladies are the best!  Thanks for your love and listening ears.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I'm loving seeing everyone's latest pics!  I will try and post a few when life settles down.  Or am I being an optimist in thinking it will settle down at all?  The big news for us is that we are bringing ds home today.  My emotions are all over the place as you can imagine.  I love him so much and miss him desperately but more than anything want him to be safe.  Through it all, his dog Theodore has missed him desperately, too, and I cannot wait to see their reunion.  I have a million things to do...  You ladies are the best!  Thanks for your love and listening ears.


So glad to hear that you are getting to bring your DS back home today. 
You know that we're here for you.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Sky...now we need a modeling picture...
> 
> Guess what?  DH and I felt what we thought was a big gust of wind a few minutes ago...he wondered if it was an earthquake.  It was!  It was in Delaware and was felt in Manhattan and down to Washington D.C.!
> 
> And here in Baltimore!


There was even an article in the NY Times about it! They even felt it as far away as Brooklyn... imagine that!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So my gorgeous CK faux fur long coat came from NAP. IT FITS PERFECT! What a color which was hard to photograph. I love it...*and yes, Elaine, you have to be very tall to wear it.*
> View attachment 3894339


Maybe if I wanted to invest in a very warm backyard tent?


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I'm loving seeing everyone's latest pics!  I will try and post a few when life settles down.  Or am I being an optimist in thinking it will settle down at all?  The big news for us is that we are bringing ds home today.  My emotions are all over the place as you can imagine.  I love him so much and miss him desperately but more than anything want him to be safe.  Through it all, his dog Theodore has missed him desperately, too, and I cannot wait to see their reunion.  I have a million things to do...  You ladies are the best!  Thanks for your love and listening ears.


I give to a wonderful organization called Heroes in Motion, part of our Cape Cod Cares for The Troops. They train dogs for Vets with PTSD, depression, mobility/adjustment issues. The bond between a Vet and his dog can be miraculousI I love the idea of Theodore waiting for DS and hope DS gets his miracle!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Maybe if I wanted to invest in a very warm backyard tent?


More like a bathrobe, Elaine


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone else tried the iPhone X? So far I think it's great but I would love to hear someone else's opinion.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone else tried the iPhone X? So far I think it's great but I would love to hear someone else's opinion.


I love mine. It took me about a day to get used to using Face i.d. instead of the Home button and a passcode to unlock the phone, but now it feels very natural. It also took me a little while to learn the new ways of getting around, but isn't it good for an "aging brain" to learn new things??? Hah. 

Some of things I really like: the size (smaller than my 6 Plus), the full screen that goes all the way out to the edges, the super-sharp resolution, and especially the AMAZING camera. I suspect I will very rarely reach for my high-end DSLR camera now, unless I'm specifically spending the day out taking photos.

Here are some azalea blooms outside my house last week. No filter, no fussing, just snap & go...


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I love mine. It took me about a day to get used to using Face i.d. instead of the Home button and a passcode to unlock the phone, but now it feels very natural. It also took me a little while to learn the new ways of getting around, but isn't it good for an "aging brain" to learn new things??? Hah.
> 
> Some of things I really like: the size (smaller than my 6 Plus), the full screen that goes all the way out to the edges, the super-sharp resolution, and especially the AMAZING camera. I suspect I will very rarely reach for my high-end DSLR camera now, unless I'm specifically spending the day out taking photos.
> 
> Here are some azalea blooms outside my house last week. No filter, no fussing, just snap & go...
> View attachment 3895612


That is beautiful, Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I love mine. It took me about a day to get used to using Face i.d. instead of the Home button and a passcode to unlock the phone, but now it feels very natural. It also took me a little while to learn the new ways of getting around, but isn't it good for an "aging brain" to learn new things??? Hah.
> 
> Some of things I really like: the size (smaller than my 6 Plus), the full screen that goes all the way out to the edges, the super-sharp resolution, and especially the AMAZING camera. I suspect I will very rarely reach for my high-end DSLR camera now, unless I'm specifically spending the day out taking photos.
> 
> Here are some azalea blooms outside my house last week. No filter, no fussing, just snap & go...
> View attachment 3895612


What a fabulous picture. Even I took some decent ones of the dogs on Thanksgiving. Shameful it was only the dogs. All the things you listed I agree with but the thing that amazes me the most is the face ID and how instantaneous it is. Just love it. Yes, I have no doubt it is great for our again brains. 

My daughter bought the 3rd addition of the watch. The way she works in procedure rooms with concrete floors her phones take a beating from being dropped. So she bought the watch and no longer has to deal with a phone. It is working out great for her.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> What a fabulous picture. Even I took some decent ones of the dogs on Thanksgiving. Shameful it was only the dogs. All the things you listed I agree with but the thing that amazes me the most is the face ID and how instantaneous it is. Just love it. Yes, I have no doubt it is great for our again brains.
> 
> My daughter bought the 3rd addition of the watch. The way she works in procedure rooms with concrete floors her phones take a beating from being dropped. So she bought the watch and no longer has to deal with a phone. It is working out great for her.


I was at the Apple store the other day and checked out the watches. Was semi-tempted, but they were too large for my wrist. So I'll just stick with the phone. In your daughter's job, though, it sounds as if the watch will be ideal!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I was at the Apple store the other day and checked out the watches. Was semi-tempted, but they were too large for my wrist. So I'll just stick with the phone. In your daughter's job, though, it sounds as if the watch will be ideal!


My hubby gave me the Apple watch a couple years ago for my birthday.  It's the first gen.  I probably use 10% of it's capability, lol!  I keep saying I'm going to go to the Apple Store and take a class and then life intrudes.  Maybe after the holidays.  But then I'd probably be tempted to upgrade...


----------



## mrs moulds

Izzy48 said:


> Congratulations! Wishing the very best!



Thank you! I'm really excited[emoji1433][emoji1433][emoji1433]


----------



## can_do_mom

MOA Nordstrom had their Christmas party last night. My two daughters and I attended. Very fun. I wore my new Longchamp bag I just purchased last month. Last year's party tracking down someone with an adult beverage was next to impossible. People must have complained because this year the drinks and food was very plentiful. Anyway, we had a great time and I managed to track down the Gucci slides our son has repeatedly asked for for Christmas. What 17yo young man needs Gucci slides? Apparently ours.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3898186
> View attachment 3898187
> 
> MOA Nordstrom had their Christmas party last night. My two daughters and I attended. Very fun. I wore my new Longchamp bag I just purchased last month. Last year's party tracking down someone with an adult beverage was next to impossible. People must have complained because this year the drinks and food was very plentiful. Anyway, we had a great time and I managed to track down the Gucci slides our son has repeatedly asked for for Christmas. What 17yo young man needs Gucci slides? Apparently ours.


You look great, *CDM*! Your dress is fabulous with your OTK boots and tights, and your new Longchamp bag is the perfect pop.
Gucci slides? Very cool! He'll be so excited. Did you tell him you tracked them down, or will he find them under the tree as a surprise on the 25th?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> You look great, *CDM*! Your dress is fabulous with your OTK boots and tights, and your new Longchamp bag is the perfect pop.
> Gucci slides? Very cool! He'll be so excited. Did you tell him you tracked them down, or will he find them under the tree as a surprise on the 25th?


The slides will be a Christmas gift. He's hard to buy for, so I am glad he is being specific. I can assure you that he will be the only young man at his small school to wear Gucci slides.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3898186
> View attachment 3898187
> 
> MOA Nordstrom had their Christmas party last night. My two daughters and I attended. Very fun. I wore my new Longchamp bag I just purchased last month. Last year's party tracking down someone with an adult beverage was next to impossible. People must have complained because this year the drinks and food was very plentiful. Anyway, we had a great time and I managed to track down the Gucci slides our son has repeatedly asked for for Christmas. What 17yo young man needs Gucci slides? Apparently ours.


You look terrific! I've never seen that style Longchamp bag...love it!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3898186
> View attachment 3898187
> 
> MOA Nordstrom had their Christmas party last night. My two daughters and I attended. Very fun. I wore my new Longchamp bag I just purchased last month. Last year's party tracking down someone with an adult beverage was next to impossible. People must have complained because this year the drinks and food was very plentiful. Anyway, we had a great time and I managed to track down the Gucci slides our son has repeatedly asked for for Christmas. What 17yo young man needs Gucci slides? Apparently ours.



Wow CDM! I LOVE everything!  is it a dress or a skirt? love it! the bag is perfect to the outfit


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Wow CDM! I LOVE everything!  is it a dress or a skirt? love it! the bag is perfect to the outfit


Thanks SQ and Cilifene, it's a Vince Camuto dress I bought online from Nordstrom. The reviews said the arms ran really long so I went with a petite small and it works perfectly for me. I'm 5'4.5" so I can sometimes get away with petites.


----------



## bisbee

This thread has been so quiet...guess everyone is busy with holiday prep...hope the silence is due to good things!  I am getting ready for my last day at work...12/29!  Of course, all hell is breaking loose there...just when I am trying to use up time I can’t get paid for...this too shall pass!

Holiday prep is easy for me...grandchildren taken care of.  They were over for dinner on Sunday and I asked what they wanted for Hanukkah...Amazon already delivered their picks!  DH and I don’t exchange...he is going to have my grandmother’s diamond set in a pendant to mark my retirement, but we’ll leave that for after the holidays.  Just ordered a lovely cable-knit throw for my hairdresser of more than 25 years.  And, since my stepdaughter is turning 30 on Christmas Day, a Nordstrom’s gift card is the only thing left on my list.

See...told you it was easy!  What has been keeping you busy?


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> This thread has been so quiet...guess everyone is busy with holiday prep...hope the silence is due to good things!  I am getting ready for my last day at work...12/29!  Of course, all hell is breaking loose there...just when I am trying to use up time I can’t get paid for...this too shall pass!
> 
> Holiday prep is easy for me...grandchildren taken care of.  They were over for dinner on Sunday and I asked what they wanted for Hanukkah...Amazon already delivered their picks!  DH and I don’t exchange...he is going to have my grandmother’s diamond set in a pendant to mark my retirement, but we’ll leave that for after the holidays.  Just ordered a lovely cable-knit throw for my hairdresser of more than 25 years.  And, since my stepdaughter is turning 30 on Christmas Day, a Nordstrom’s gift card is the only thing left on my list.
> 
> See...told you it was easy!  What has been keeping you busy?



I’m so happy for you that you retire  and looking VERY much forward to see the diamond set!  
No Christmas stress hele - but have had some work issues  luckily they will go away very soon 
DH and I doesn’t either exchange presents. We buy what need whenever we need it - luckily he felt as I did that I needed that Birkin 

Btw, the PS1medium leather issue I had - I finally got the money back  but only after I raised my voice in the store   (not a Proenza Schouler Store) 

That’s a nice present for your hairdresser bisbee


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> I’m so happy for you that you retire  and looking VERY much forward to see the diamond set!
> No Christmas stress hele - but have had some work issues  luckily they will go away very soon
> DH and I doesn’t either exchange presents. We buy what need whenever we need it - luckily he felt as I did that I needed that Birkin
> 
> Btw, the PS1medium leather issue I had - I finally got the money back  but only after I raised my voice in the store   (not a Proenza Schouler Store)
> 
> That’s a nice present for your hairdresser bisbee



You did need that Birkin...

So glad you finally got the PS1 situation resolved...sometimes you just HAVE to raise your voice!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> You did need that Birkin...
> 
> So glad you finally got the PS1 situation resolved...sometimes you just HAVE to raise your voice!


Agreed!  The Birkin will be used and appreciated for years, Cilifene!  And I don't know why they make us raise our voices but it is definitely sometimes necessary.  The older I get, the more my filter slips.  I just won't put up with BS anymore.  I try to be pleasant but confess there are times when I'm not.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Agreed!  The Birkin will be used and appreciated for years, Cilifene!  And I don't know why they make us raise our voices but it is definitely sometimes necessary.  *The older I get, the more my filter slips.  I just won't put up with BS anymore*.  I try to be pleasant but confess there are times when I'm not.



Exactly! I just wont put up with it anymore! I've been too nice too long - my filter is worn out ...


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> You did need that Birkin...
> 
> So glad you finally got the PS1 situation resolved...sometimes you just HAVE to raise your voice!



Thanks bisbee, I'm not good at raising my voice, It's actually the first time I did it (this loud). But I guess I'm better at it now that my filter is worn out ....


----------



## skyqueen

Sick Sick Sick! That damn DS brought home a nasty cold. 
DS has been very busy on eBay ordering his Christmas presents. I ordered him some clothes but he couldn't care less about that. GCs for most people...let them get what they want!
Wonderful news @bisbee about retirement...I know you have been counting the days. 
Good for you @Cilifene, sometimes the squeaky wheel.......


----------



## skyqueen

Sick and pissed...I've missed a lot of fun Christmas festivities already last week 
What to do? SHOP! I have had a terrible time finding stylish, yet comfortable, red booties. I returned the red booties from Bloomies. Correct size but uncomfortable heel. So...I cut to the chase and ordered lipstick red UGG cuff boots. Not glamorous but at least I'll wear them. Cute (I hope). I'll wear them with my MG red bucket bag for a more casual look. I still haven't worn my black McQueen faux fur or my MK black/white faux fur which will be a good look with the UGGS/bag. Hope to soon!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Sick and pissed...I've missed a lot of fun Christmas festivities already last week
> What to do? SHOP! I have had a terrible time finding stylish, yet comfortable, red booties. I returned the red booties from Bloomies. Correct size but uncomfortable heel. So...I cut to the chase and ordered lipstick red UGG cuff boots. Not glamorous but at least I'll wear them. Cute (I hope). I'll wear them with my MG red bucket bag for a more casual look. I still haven't worn my black McQueen faux fur or my MK black/white faux fur which will be a good look with the UGGS/bag. Hope to soon!


So sorry to hear you're down with a cold, *SQ*. Ugh! If I lived closer, I'd make a pot of my magic chicken soup and bring it over to you. 
Boo about those gorgeous boots not working out. They were super glamorous, but of course if they weren't comfy then it made no sense to keep them. They just would have sat in the closet. Bright red Uggs make a lot of sense! Comfy, warm, and I can definitely see you rocking them with your MG bag.
Hope you're over your cold and out at Christmas parties sooner rather than later.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3898186
> View attachment 3898187
> 
> MOA Nordstrom had their Christmas party last night. My two daughters and I attended. Very fun. I wore my new Longchamp bag I just purchased last month. Last year's party tracking down someone with an adult beverage was next to impossible. People must have complained because this year the drinks and food was very plentiful. Anyway, we had a great time and I managed to track down the Gucci slides our son has repeatedly asked for for Christmas. What 17yo young man needs Gucci slides? Apparently ours.


Sorry I have been absent.  That purse is so good-looking, especially with the wonderful outfit!


----------



## barbee

My new sale bag--the Chloe Owen!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> My new sale bag--the Chloe Owen!
> View attachment 3903196


That's a great-looking bag, *barbee*! The clasp is very interesting.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> That's a great-looking bag, *barbee*! The clasp is very interesting.


Yes, at first I had no idea how to work it.  Felt very silly.  I finally figured it out and it's now much easier to navigate.  I'm sure at one point I will be a pro.
Interestingly enough, I came home tonight to see an email inquiry about a bag I had listed on Ebay back some time, but had not sold.  She is interested to buy in a few days so I relisted it, and  I'm hopeful!  I sold one bag to Fashionphile recently, my python Gucci Disco bag, as the scales pulled a little on some of my clothes.  Also, I was able to sell a LV on       Ebay, which sold once, but came back due to "smell" (which haha, it did not have when I sent to her!)  I aired it out for a week, and could not smell anything, then sold it within two days.  I really held me breath about the second buyer, but she quickly gave me a good rating.  So, a sigh of relief!
Now, I need to sell my beautiful AGL shoes due to my bunion, which has become worse, and hurts terribly in the shoes.  The shoes had been soooo comfortable--but not anymore.  So sad!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> So sorry to hear you're down with a cold, *SQ*. Ugh! If I lived closer, I'd make a pot of my magic chicken soup and bring it over to you.
> Boo about those gorgeous boots not working out. They were super glamorous, but of course if they weren't comfy then it made no sense to keep them. They just would have sat in the closet. Bright red Uggs make a lot of sense! Comfy, warm, and I can definitely see you rocking them with your MG bag.
> Hope you're over your cold and out at Christmas parties sooner rather than later.


I'll pay for the air-freight, dear Elaine...chicken soup sounds wonderful right about now


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'll pay for the air-freight, dear Elaine...chicken soup sounds wonderful right about now


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3898186
> View attachment 3898187
> 
> MOA Nordstrom had their Christmas party last night. My two daughters and I attended. Very fun. I wore my new Longchamp bag I just purchased last month. Last year's party tracking down someone with an adult beverage was next to impossible. People must have complained because this year the drinks and food was very plentiful. Anyway, we had a great time and I managed to track down the Gucci slides our son has repeatedly asked for for Christmas. What 17yo young man needs Gucci slides? Apparently ours.


Great you found the slides! Love the new purse, looks great.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> View attachment 3903972


Wow, Elaine, your chicken soup looks fabulous.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Sick and pissed...I've missed a lot of fun Christmas festivities already last week
> What to do? SHOP! I have had a terrible time finding stylish, yet comfortable, red booties. I returned the red booties from Bloomies. Correct size but uncomfortable heel. So...I cut to the chase and ordered lipstick red UGG cuff boots. Not glamorous but at least I'll wear them. Cute (I hope). I'll wear them with my MG red bucket bag for a more casual look. I still haven't worn my black McQueen faux fur or my MK black/white faux fur which will be a good look with the UGGS/bag. Hope to soon!


Hope you're on the mend now, Sky.  I'm sorry you've been ill.  

You'll have to post a pic of the Uggs when they arrive.  I found a pair of Uggs when I was in Chicago last December that have a fuzzy cuff.  I wonder if they're the same boot?  I love mine.  Comfy, warm and easy to walk in.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> View attachment 3903972


I'm literally drooling right now...


----------



## bisbee

No competition...but in case you still have a cold sky...


----------



## can_do_mom

They had an event at my local LV store yesterday.  Mimosa's and champagne and yummy breakfast treats.  I went with the elder dd and my ds and we visited our friends there.  All the young LV employees call me mom and give me hugs like I'm family, lol.  I was carrying my new Lockme bag and picked up the red scarf I'm wearing here.  I'd been wanting a red winter scarf that was not delicate as I seem to have a flair for snagging my shawls...  While I was there I made a friend.  We've exchanged information and are making a plan to meet up!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3904815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No competition...but in case you still have a cold sky...


Something tells me that we have a group of women who know how to whip up a delicious bowl of chicken soup!  Yours looks great, too, Bisbee!


----------



## can_do_mom

Here's a close-up of the scarf.  Ds and I were goofing around at lunch.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3904817
> 
> Here's a close-up of the scarf.  Ds and I were goofing around at lunch.


OMG...a mini-me!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3904817
> 
> Here's a close-up of the scarf.  Ds and I were goofing around at lunch.


You both look great!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3904812
> 
> 
> They had an event at my local LV store yesterday.  Mimosa's and champagne and yummy breakfast treats.  I went with the elder dd and my ds and we visited our friends there.  All the young LV employees call me mom and give me hugs like I'm family, lol.  I was carrying my new Lockme bag and picked up the red scarf I'm wearing here.  I'd been wanting a red winter scarf that was not delicate as I seem to have a flair for snagging my shawls...  While I was there I made a friend.  We've exchanged information and are making a plan to meet up!



Looking fantastic CDM, Love the new red scarf


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> OMG...a mini-me!


Thank you!  Of our three dc. our ds is the only one who looks like me.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> You both look great!


Thank you, Elaine!  I'm so thankful for moments like this.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Looking fantastic CDM, Love the new red scarf


Thanks, Cilifene!  Our local LV has new management and will be having more events, which is fun.  I used to tease them about the champagne offered in Paris but now it appears that they will be offering it as well, ha ha!


----------



## skyqueen

My Dirty Harry is getting big...almost 6 months!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry is getting big...almost 6 months!
> View attachment 3908359


He looks so intelligent and alert! What is his personality like?


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry is getting big...almost 6 months!
> View attachment 3908359


He's adorable! I think I am the only thing standing between our family and another dog. But I'm afraid another dog would put me over the edge!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> He looks so intelligent and alert! What is his personality like?


JRTs are very smart but hyper. Harry is very lovable, but why shouldn't he be? All he gets is love and attention


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> He's adorable! I think I am the only thing standing between our family and another dog. But I'm afraid another dog would put me over the edge!


Yes...4 is my limit!


----------



## skyqueen

I got the red UGGS...very cute but the red is on the pink-red side. But I like them so I'll keep them. I ordered the SW lowland OTK boots in scarlet. 20% off F&F. I have a couple of SW OTK boots and they're very comfortable.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Stuart-Weitzman-Lowland-Suede-Over-The-Knee-Boot/prod195020046/p.prod


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Yes...4 is my limit!


I use to show and do rescue and a little breeding; at one time years ago I had 17!  I am getting older and showing doesn't thrill me any more and I only had 1-1/2 litters (one litter I owned the male so was co-bred with someone, one I had alone), so I am sadly, letting attrition do is work.  Down to 7.  Live on 15 acres so it's all good, but it will be sad to someday only have maybe 2.  Not sure I could ever get used to that...


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I use to show and do rescue and a little breeding; at one time years ago I had 17!  I am getting older and showing doesn't thrill me any more and I only had 1-1/2 litters (one litter I owned the male so was co-bred with someone, one I had alone), so I am sadly, letting attrition do is work.  Down to 7.  Live on 15 acres so it's all good, but it will be sad to someday only have maybe 2.  Not sure I could ever get used to that...


You have big dogs...my dogs are all small (one fat!). I can't fit anymore on my bed


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> JRTs are very smart but hyper. Harry is very lovable, but why shouldn't he be? *All he gets is love and attention*


I don't doubt it for a minute, *SQ*!
How are you feeling? Is your cold better?


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> View attachment 3904815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No competition...but in case you still have a cold sky...


Looks awesome, Bisbee. Wish I could make one that looks and I am certain tastes so good.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry is getting big...almost 6 months!
> View attachment 3908359


He is so precious! Love him just from his picture.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3904817
> 
> Here's a close-up of the scarf.  Ds and I were goofing around at lunch.


Awesome picture and the other pic with your new friend......you look great!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Looks awesome, Bisbee. Wish I could make one that looks and I am certain tastes so good.


That was a great batch...I froze half, and we had it for dinner last night!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry is getting big...almost 6 months!
> View attachment 3908359



Handsome!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I don't doubt it for a minute, *SQ*!
> How are you feeling? Is your cold better?


Better...thanks for asking, Elaine 
I don't like to take any meds but I started taking MucinexDM and that helped greatly.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Better...thanks for asking, Elaine
> I don't like to take any meds but I started taking MucinexDM and that helped greatly.


That Mucinex is great stuff, SkyQueen. Glad you're on the mend!


----------



## can_do_mom

We had a crazy busy weekend around here. Cookie baking with friends at our home Saturday all afternoon and visiting all evening.  Yesterday we hosted Christmas with dh's father and stepmother and all siblings, some cousins. It was a full house. My week ahead is very full as well. I had hoped to have a little more down time but I guess I will have to wait until after the holidays for that.


----------



## Izzy48

Wishing everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! My DH had a  business trip which keeps him on a plane for 27 hours. When he arrived at his destination he made some more flights within the country he was in. Of course, he was exhausted when he returned but worse sick. Another, of course, I have caught it and am wiped out so I see a doctor tomorrow morning. It is miserable being sick over Christmas. Everyone have a wonderful holiday and Happy Birthday to Elaine a few days early!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Wishing everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! My DH had a  business trip which keeps him on a plane for 27 hours. When he arrived at his destination he made some more flights within the country he was in. Of course, he was exhausted when he returned but worse sick. Another, of course, I have caught it and am wiped out so I see a doctor tomorrow morning. It is miserable being sick over Christmas. Everyone have a wonderful holiday and Happy Birthday to Elaine a few days early!


What a shame Izzy! Sending Elaine's chicken soup and love to you


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Wishing everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! My DH had a  business trip which keeps him on a plane for 27 hours. When he arrived at his destination he made some more flights within the country he was in. Of course, he was exhausted when he returned but worse sick. Another, of course, I have caught it and am wiped out so I see a doctor tomorrow morning. It is miserable being sick over Christmas. Everyone have a wonderful holiday and Happy Birthday to Elaine a few days early!



I’m so sorry Izzy (and SQ! are you well now??) One more here feeling sorry for myself  I’ve been sick for a week and a half   Have been able to go to work so far but today I had to call in sick 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Wishing everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! My DH had a  business trip which keeps him on a plane for 27 hours. When he arrived at his destination he made some more flights within the country he was in. Of course, he was exhausted when he returned but worse sick. Another, of course, I have caught it and am wiped out so I see a doctor tomorrow morning. It is miserable being sick over Christmas. Everyone have a wonderful holiday and Happy Birthday to Elaine a few days early!


So sorry you're down for the count, Izzy. What a shame to be sick over Christmas.  I hope Santa brings you a nice warm bathrobe on Monday, and you can curl up on the sofa with a cup of warm tea and just rest, rest, rest. 
Thank you for the (early) birthday wishes! DH is all set to pre-cook my birthday dinner on Sunday, and serve it up on Monday with a side order of birthday cake.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I’m so sorry Izzy (and SQ! are you well now??) One more here feeling sorry for myself  I’ve been sick for a week and a half   Have been able to go to work so far but today I had to call in sick
> Merry Christmas everyone


Oh dear, Cilifene. There's a lot of flu going around out here, and I've been trying to stay out of crowds. So far I'm okay. Merry Christmas to you, too. I hope you feel better by the weekend.


----------



## chessmont

Oh my goodness everyone, get well soon!

My husband got the flu last week but I got the vaccine and didn't catch it from him.  Plus thank God I am from strong peasant stock and never get a cold and only get the flu about once every 7-10years, but when I do, it's a doozy!

Happy Holidays and please everyone get better soon!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh dear, Cilifene. There's a lot of flu going around out here, and I've been trying to stay out of crowds. So far I'm okay. Merry Christmas to you, too. I hope you feel better by the weekend.



Thanks Elaine, I went to my doctor yesterday and luckily I dont have pneumonia - but cause I have emphysema the cold is a little harder and takes longer.
Happy birthday in advance dear.


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Oh my goodness everyone, get well soon!
> 
> My husband got the flu last week but I got the vaccine and didn't catch it from him.  Plus thank God I am from strong peasant stock and never get a cold and only get the flu about once every 7-10years, but when I do, it's a doozy!
> 
> Happy Holidays and please everyone get better soon!



Thanks  Is your husband well now?


----------



## bisbee

Happy Holiday to all and Happy New Year!  I hope all of you who are under the weather feel better very soon.  I have 3 more days of work...next Friday is my last day...turning in my laptop, my badge, and I’ll be done!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I’m so sorry Izzy (and SQ! are you well now??) One more here feeling sorry for myself  I’ve been sick for a week and a half   Have been able to go to work so far but today I had to call in sick
> Merry Christmas everyone


Much better, Cilifene...but a b!tch to get over. Went out for an early Christmas dinner with a couple friends who will be away. Wore my CK long red faux coat...love it!
Feel better, dear! 


ElainePG said:


> So sorry you're down for the count, Izzy. What a shame to be sick over Christmas.  I hope Santa brings you a nice warm bathrobe on Monday, and you can curl up on the sofa with a cup of warm tea and just rest, rest, rest.
> Thank you for the (early) birthday wishes! DH is all set to pre-cook my birthday dinner on Sunday, and serve it up on Monday with a side order of birthday cake.


Happy early Birthday, dear Elaine!!! 


bisbee said:


> Happy Holiday to all and Happy New Year!  I hope all of you who are under the weather feel better very soon.  I have 3 more days of work...next Friday is my last day...turning in my laptop, my badge, and I’ll be done!


Hell, girl...now that is something to celebrate!!! I'll drink a toast to you


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Thanks  Is your husband well now?


yes thank you for asking, he has recovered.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Happy Holiday to all and Happy New Year!  I hope all of you who are under the weather feel better very soon.  I have 3 more days of work...next Friday is my last day...turning in my laptop, my badge, and I’ll be done!


Congratulations, Bisbee!  Are you having a retirement party?  Dh and I are discussing retirement.  We are a little young to be thinking of retirement but because we are self employed, we have to consider the sale of our business which will take some time.  We're probably ten years out.  Although my involvement is minimal so it's really dh who is ten years out and he cringes every time I suggest ten years.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> So sorry you're down for the count, Izzy. What a shame to be sick over Christmas.  I hope Santa brings you a nice warm bathrobe on Monday, and you can curl up on the sofa with a cup of warm tea and just rest, rest, rest.
> Thank you for the (early) birthday wishes! DH is all set to pre-cook my birthday dinner on Sunday, and serve it up on Monday with a side order of birthday cake.


Happy early birthday, Elaine!  May your year ahead be filled with love and joy!  It sounds like you will have a wonderful day.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I’m so sorry Izzy (and SQ! are you well now??) One more here feeling sorry for myself  I’ve been sick for a week and a half   Have been able to go to work so far but today I had to call in sick
> Merry Christmas everyone


Cilifene, I hope you are on the mend soon!  I hope getting some extra rest will be just what you need to have you feeling better and more like yourself.  Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Much better, Cilifene...but a b!tch to get over. Went out for an early Christmas dinner with a couple friends who will be away. Wore my CK long red faux coat...love it!
> Feel better, dear!
> 
> Happy early Birthday, dear Elaine!!!
> 
> Hell, girl...now that is something to celebrate!!! I'll drink a toast to you


Glad you are on the mend, SkyQueen!  It seems that so many of us have been struck with illness.  It's such a rotten time of year to be battling the flu and colds.  I'm glad you were able to get out with friends and wear your new coat.  I'm sure you were stunning!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Wishing everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! My DH had a  business trip which keeps him on a plane for 27 hours. When he arrived at his destination he made some more flights within the country he was in. Of course, he was exhausted when he returned but worse sick. Another, of course, I have caught it and am wiped out so I see a doctor tomorrow morning. It is miserable being sick over Christmas. Everyone have a wonderful holiday and Happy Birthday to Elaine a few days early!


Oh Izzy, I am so sorry that both you and your dh have been sick.  That is definitely one of the downsides of travel.   I hope you can get the rest you need and are feeling better soon.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Congratulations, Bisbee!  Are you having a retirement party?  Dh and I are discussing retirement.  We are a little young to be thinking of retirement but because we are self employed, we have to consider the sale of our business which will take some time.  We're probably ten years out.  Although my involvement is minimal so it's really dh who is ten years out and he cringes every time I suggest ten years.


My co-workers in my branch gave me a party this week.  Just in our aisle at work...I didn’t want anything big...no open house, no fliers up on walls or sent out via email.  It was nice...I got a gift and several of my team members gave me individual gifts...I’ve been a team lead in this branch for 7 years.  I got flowers and balloons...it was quite festive!  DH is going to have my grandmother’s diamond set in a pendant to mark the occasion...but I told him there is no rush!


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the (early) birthday wishes! DH is all set to pre-cook my birthday dinner on Sunday, and serve it up on Monday with a side order of birthday cake.


Happy Birthday Elaine...my stepdaughter turns 30 on Christmas Day.  We have a whole weekend of events to mark the occasion...too many if you ask me, but my opinion is just that...my opinion!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks for all the good wisher from everyone. Cilifene, I hope you are doing better. Saw the doctor today and was so sick by this morning I couldn't believe it. It should improve in a few days but I am worried about my daughter who arrived this afternoon. My husband is still sick (wouldn't see a physician), my son is still sick and of course me so I am fearful of her staying here. As much as I don't want to admit it she doesn't need to be here so I suggested she go to her fiancé's house and stay with his family. It will be sad without her. However, her health is more important. This infection has a horrible cough and she is asthmatic and needs to avoid it if possible. What a Christmas!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for all the good wisher from everyone. Cilifene, I hope you are doing better. Saw the doctor today and was so sick by this morning I couldn't believe it. It should improve in a few days but I am worried about my daughter who arrived this afternoon. My husband is still sick (wouldn't see a physician), my son is still sick and of course me so I am fearful of her staying here. As much as I don't want to admit it she doesn't need to be here so I suggested she go to her fiancé's house and stay with his family. It will be sad without her. However, her health is more important. This infection has a horrible cough and she is asthmatic and needs to avoid it if possible. What a Christmas!


 I'm sorry, Izzy. I am praying for all of you to recover soon and that your daughter will be spared.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for all the good wisher from everyone. Cilifene, I hope you are doing better. Saw the doctor today and was so sick by this morning I couldn't believe it. It should improve in a few days but I am worried about my daughter who arrived this afternoon. My husband is still sick (wouldn't see a physician), my son is still sick and of course me so I am fearful of her staying here. As much as I don't want to admit it she doesn't need to be here so I suggested she go to her fiancé's house and stay with his family. It will be sad without her. However, her health is more important. This infection has a horrible cough and she is asthmatic and needs to avoid it if possible. What a Christmas!


Oh dear. I'm so very sorry to hear that everyone except your daughter is sick, *Izzy*, and that she is going to have to stay away from the house. I hope you're all able to get the meds you need to get this ugly thing to lift quickly.


----------



## skyqueen

With a heavy heart I have to tell you my Trixie-Belle passed away last night. Peaceful...everything just shut down. I'm heartbroken but I had 17 wonderful years with my darling for which I am grateful!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to tell you my Trixie-Belle passed away last night. Peaceful...everything just shut down. I'm heartbroken but I had 17 wonderful years with my darling for which I am grateful!
> View attachment 3914813


Aw Sky, I am so, so sorry.  Saying goodbye after 17 years would be so hard. Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to tell you my Trixie-Belle passed away last night. Peaceful...everything just shut down. I'm heartbroken but I had 17 wonderful years with my darling for which I am grateful!
> View attachment 3914813


Skyqueen, I'm so very sad to hear this. What a hard loss.


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to tell you my Trixie-Belle passed away last night. Peaceful...everything just shut down. I'm heartbroken but I had 17 wonderful years with my darling for which I am grateful!
> View attachment 3914813


Oh SQ I am so sorry!  A good long life but doesn't make the loss any easier...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to tell you my Trixie-Belle passed away last night. Peaceful...everything just shut down. I'm heartbroken but I had 17 wonderful years with my darling for which I am grateful!
> View attachment 3914813


What a cutie pie. I'm so sorry to read about your loss. I have a 15 year old, and I know when you can have 17 years, that's simply amazing!!! In order to reach that age she had to be very well-loved and cared for. Many hugs and condolences


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to tell you my Trixie-Belle passed away last night. Peaceful...everything just shut down. I'm heartbroken but I had 17 wonderful years with my darling for which I am grateful!
> View attachment 3914813


Oh Sky...I am so sorry....  She was a beautiful girl, and I know you loved her and will miss her.


----------



## skyqueen

Thanks everyone, you gals are the best! 
We had a nice burial yesterday. I have a mini pet graveyard, on the hill, behind my house so
she's with her old friends again. For some reason that makes me happy and at peace. Kind of a full circle scenario.
Merry Christmas to all and a terrific New Year!


----------



## ElainePG

Greetings from California's "chilly" central coast!
Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates, and the joys of the season to *all* my friends here on this thread!


----------



## can_do_mom

Merry Christmas and my wishes for a happy holiday season to all my dear friends on TPF. I'd also like to wish our resident Purse Princess (aka, Elaine) a very Happy Birthday today!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Merry Christmas and my wishes for a happy holiday season to all my dear friends on TPF. I'd also like to wish our resident Purse Princess (aka, Elaine) a very Happy Birthday today!


Thank you, *CDM*! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to tell you my Trixie-Belle passed away last night. Peaceful...everything just shut down. I'm heartbroken but I had 17 wonderful years with my darling for which I am grateful!
> View attachment 3914813



I’m so sorry SQ. Hugs from me


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> I'm sorry, Izzy. I am praying for all of you to recover soon and that your daughter will be spared.






ElainePG said:


> Oh dear. I'm so very sorry to hear that everyone except your daughter is sick, *Izzy*, and that she is going to have to stay away from the house. I hope you're all able to get the meds you need to get this ugly thing to lift quickly.



Thanks Can do and Elaine. Still wiped out buy my fever has gone down considerably. My daughter wouldn't leave while she was here but she is back in DC since last night. Can only hope she doesn't get this particular strain of flu.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to tell you my Trixie-Belle passed away last night. Peaceful...everything just shut down. I'm heartbroken but I had 17 wonderful years with my darling for which I am grateful!
> View attachment 3914813



I am so sorry Trixie -Belle passed on. I know she was your baby and I know you will miss her terribly. She was such a beautiful girl. My heart goes out to you Sky.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Greetings from California's "chilly" central coast!
> Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates, and the joys of the season to *all* my friends here on this thread!
> View attachment 3915601


Beautiful, Elaine.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Can do and Elaine. Still wiped out buy my fever has gone down considerably. My daughter wouldn't leave while she was here but she is back in DC since last night. Can only hope she doesn't get this particular strain of flu.


It's not surprising you're wiped out, Izzy. I'm glad your fever is gone and hope you begin to feel better soon. Let's hope your dd has an awesome immune system and stays healthy!


----------



## can_do_mom

I am sitting in my dd's car, waiting while she meets with her personal trainer coach in Minneapolis. When she's done we are running errands together. If it was nicer I'd get out and walk around but it's -1F right now. It was -16F when we left our house this morning. We live about 45 minutes from the city and it's colder in the country. I am bundled up and have already started the car once to reheat the heated seats, lol! I need to make a few returns and since she was going to be in the city anyway, I decided to brave the cold. 

Our family had a nice Christmas and we are looking forward to celebrating with a nice dinner out for New Year's Eve. The kids will probably go out after dinner and hubby and I will go home. I don't mind a toast in front of the fireplace in my pajamas at 11pm! 

I hope all of you have had a special holiday and that your new year will be blessed. I still get teary when I think how different this Christmas could have been without our son. Truly, the greatest gift for us is the gift of family.


----------



## bisbee

cdm...it is cold here and will be all week...but we are talking in the 20s.  I remember being in St. Paul years ago for work - it was in the 30s and some of the folks were in shorts - I guess they considered it balmy!

I'm so glad you had a nice Christmas...your words about your son made me catch my breath.  Your New Year's plan sounds nice...we are carrying in from a wonderful Spanish restaurant here.  If the pattern holds, I'll be sleeping before midnight!


----------



## chessmont

bisbee said:


> cdm...it is cold here and will be all week...but we are talking in the 20s.  I remember being in St. Paul years ago for work - it was in the 30s and some of the folks were in shorts - I guess they considered it balmy!
> 
> I'm so glad you had a nice Christmas...your words about your son made me catch my breath.  Your New Year's plan sounds nice...we are carrying in from a wonderful Spanish restaurant here.  If the pattern holds, I'll be sleeping before midnight!


In shorts, OMG!!!  I went to Michigan State University and when I was there, there was a student from Hawaii no less, who wore shorts every day!  He was called the Mad Hawaiian for good reason LOL.  It went into the teens and below zero, never figured that guy out.


----------



## skyqueen

Still upset over my Trixie-Belle, and no one could take her place, but blessed to have my Dirty Harry!
A total love bug


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Still upset over my Trixie-Belle, and no one could take her place, but blessed to have my Dirty Harry!
> A total love bug
> View attachment 3918218


So sweet!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Still upset over my Trixie-Belle, and no one could take her place, but blessed to have my Dirty Harry!
> A total love bug
> View attachment 3918218


Love this sweet photo, dear SQ!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Still upset over my Trixie-Belle, and no one could take her place, but blessed to have my Dirty Harry!
> A total love bug
> View attachment 3918218


It will take time, SkyQueen. Trixie-Belle sounds like she was very special. I'm glad you have Harry to snuggle with.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Still upset over my Trixie-Belle, and no one could take her place, but blessed to have my Dirty Harry!
> A total love bug
> View attachment 3918218



Such a sweet picture and what a wonderful dog. So happy you have him. You are so right, when we lose one of our pet babies no-one can take their place but the empathy and love from another helps.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Such a sweet picture and what a wonderful dog. So happy you have him. You are so right, when we lose one of our pet babies no-one can take their place but the empathy and love from another helps.


Thank you my dear friend


----------



## djfmn

skyqueen said:


> Still upset over my Trixie-Belle, and no one could take her place, but blessed to have my Dirty Harry!
> A total love bug [emoji813]
> View attachment 3918218


Sorry about Trixie-Belle. But Dirty Harry is really adorable.


----------



## skyqueen

Happy New Years Day, girls!
Had a nice NYE at the HYC. Very cold here...perfect for my CK red faux fur!
Not a very good picture of the coat but you get the idea. Bought a sparkly top, on sale, from the Gap which was perfect with velvet wide leg pants that I already owned. Everyone had a good time!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Happy New Years Day, girls!
> Had a nice NYE at the HYC. Very cold here...perfect for my CK red faux fur!
> Not a very good picture of the coat but you get the idea. Bought a sparkly top, on sale, from the Gap which was perfect with velvet wide leg pants that I already owned. Everyone had a good time!
> View attachment 3921588



You look fabulous SQ  and yes, I get the idea love it on you 

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy New Years Day, girls!
> Had a nice NYE at the HYC. Very cold here...perfect for my CK red faux fur!
> Not a very good picture of the coat but you get the idea. Bought a sparkly top, on sale, from the Gap which was perfect with velvet wide leg pants that I already owned. Everyone had a good time!
> View attachment 3921588


You look gorgeous, SQ! Happy New Year to you, and to everyone on this thread!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Happy New Years Day, girls!
> Had a nice NYE at the HYC. Very cold here...perfect for my CK red faux fur!
> Not a very good picture of the coat but you get the idea. Bought a sparkly top, on sale, from the Gap which was perfect with velvet wide leg pants that I already owned. Everyone had a good time!
> View attachment 3921588


BEE-YU-TEE-FULL! Sky, you look stunning!  I love the entire look! What boots did you end up wearing? 

I was disappointed that we had such cold temps. I had a dress in mind but ended up with a top, faux leather leggings and heeled boots. All our dc have significant others at the moment and we all went out to dinner at an Italian restaurant. Good food, sllloooowww service. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## can_do_mom

Update on dd working at LV. She's doing great, meeting and exceeding sales goals. She loves almost all of her coworkers and is learning so much. The only downside is the lengthy commute. If she decides to stay there after graduation from her university she will probably move closer to work. 

Our weather has been so cold. I am trying to restrict my buying which may be an exercise in futility. I just feel as though my closet is too full and I want to make use of what I have. I'm trying to be more thoughtful about my purchases I guess. And in the process I've been going through my bags and listing a few. I need to stick with it and keep working on refining my wardrobe, both clothing and bags. 

January always feels that way for me. I'm almost done putting away all our Christmas decorations and just have the tree to take down today. Then the house will be back to normal. After that I think I will tackle each closet or problem area (pantry, laundry room, back entry) in our house except for the kids' closets. I STILL don't have a housecleaner...


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Update on dd working at LV. She's doing great, meeting and exceeding sales goals. She loves almost all of her coworkers and is learning so much. The only downside is the lengthy commute. If she decides to stay there after graduation from her university she will probably move closer to work.


I knew DD would knock it out of the ballpark at LV!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> BEE-YU-TEE-FULL! Sky, you look stunning!  I love the entire look! What boots did you end up wearing?
> 
> I was disappointed that we had such cold temps. I had a dress in mind but ended up with a top, faux leather leggings and heeled boots. All our dc have significant others at the moment and we all went out to dinner at an Italian restaurant. Good food, sllloooowww service. Happy New Year everyone!


It sounds as though the middle of the U.S. and also the Northeast are really getting hit with frigid weather. I'm sure you looked fabulous in your outfit, CDM, but still it must have been a disappointment if you had a dress all picked out. 
How nice that your family could all be together to ring in the new year. Especially considering how dark things looked just last month.


----------



## ElainePG

I'm ushering in the new year with a favorite Mulberry bag: my Bayswater Double-Zip in the small size. This bag is still made, though not in this color (taupe) and is currently on a deep discount on the Mulberry USA web site. 
Not to enable, or anything!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'm ushering in the new year with a favorite Mulberry bag: my Bayswater Double-Zip in the small size. This bag is still made, though not in this color (taupe) and is currently on a deep discount on the Mulberry USA web site.
> Not to enable, or anything!
> View attachment 3925697


You're a "cagey" one, Elaine  Great bag!
BTW...how was your birthday?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You're a "cagey" one, Elaine  Great bag!
> BTW...how was your birthday?


It was fun, thanks! I celebrated for the entire week between Christmas and New Years!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I'm ushering in the new year with a favorite Mulberry bag: my Bayswater Double-Zip in the small size. This bag is still made, though not in this color (taupe) and is currently on a deep discount on the Mulberry USA web site.
> Not to enable, or anything!
> View attachment 3925697



This looks a gorgeous bag, Elaine - particularly in the fabulous taupe shade! I have the small Willow in taupe; it’s a tremendously versatile colour. [emoji7]How heavy is the DZ? I struggle with the classic Bayswater in terms of its size and weight ...


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> This looks a gorgeous bag, Elaine - particularly in the fabulous taupe shade! I have the small Willow in taupe; it’s a tremendously versatile colour. [emoji7]*How heavy is the DZ?* I struggle with the classic Bayswater in terms of its size and weight ...


Hi, Mayfly! Nice to see you!
I think the DZ is 1.5 pounds in this leather (Glossy Goat). It's really quite light when it's empty, and I carry very little when I'm out for the day.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Update on dd working at LV. She's doing great, meeting and exceeding sales goals. She loves almost all of her coworkers and is learning so much. The only downside is the lengthy commute. If she decides to stay there after graduation from her university she will probably move closer to work.
> 
> Our weather has been so cold. I am trying to restrict my buying which may be an exercise in futility. I just feel as though my closet is too full and I want to make use of what I have. I'm trying to be more thoughtful about my purchases I guess. And in the process I've been going through my bags and listing a few. I need to stick with it and keep working on refining my wardrobe, both clothing and bags.
> 
> January always feels that way for me. I'm almost done putting away all our Christmas decorations and just have the tree to take down today. Then the house will be back to normal. After that I think I will tackle each closet or problem area (pantry, laundry room, back entry) in our house except for the kids' closets. I STILL don't have a housecleaner...



That is great with your daughter. It’s such a great feeling to clean out/refining both clothing and bags - I’m pretty good at both. 
Btw, you asked me how my Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots are holding up. I sold them, cause of the weather here in Denmark. Every time I wanted to wear them it was raining or could start raining very soon


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm ushering in the new year with a favorite Mulberry bag: my Bayswater Double-Zip in the small size. This bag is still made, though not in this color (taupe) and is currently on a deep discount on the Mulberry USA web site.
> Not to enable, or anything!
> View attachment 3925697



Such a nice bag Elaine, love the color too


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It was fun, thanks! I celebrated for the entire week between Christmas and New Years!


That's my girl!


----------



## Cilifene

An all black (ha ha) outfit ... Absolutely love my Burberry trench


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> That is great with your daughter. It’s such a great feeling to clean out/refining both clothing and bags - I’m pretty good at both.
> Btw, you asked me how my Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots are holding up. I sold them, cause of the weather here in Denmark. Every time I wanted to wear them it was raining or could start raining very soon


I just wore my SW 50/50 boots a couple days ago. I've had them for 3-4 years. So frigid here...the perfect boot! But I never wear them in slush, snow or rain.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> An all black (ha ha) outfit ... Absolutely love my Burberry trench
> 
> View attachment 3927088


That Birkin


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I just wore my SW 50/50 boots a couple days ago. I've had them for 3-4 years. So frigid here...the perfect boot! But I never wear them in slush, snow or rain.



Yours is suede too?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> That Birkin



Agree ...


----------



## Cilifene

Dark grey perforated wool skirt - grey cashmere cardigan. And my beloved Georg Jensen Sphere necklace.
Oh, and That Birkin ..........


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Yours is suede too?


Lamb leather


----------



## Cilifene

View attachment 3927093



skyqueen said:


> Lamb leather



Ok


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 3927093
> 
> 
> 
> Ok


I sent the SW red suede OTK boots back to NM. I was worried about the suede.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I sent the SW red suede OTK boots back to NM. I was worried about the suede.



It was probably the right thing to do, I think SW suede is very delicate. It’s so much easier to wear delicate bags than shoes and boots


----------



## seasounds

Hello ladies!  I recently discovered this thread and thought I'd add some new, "old" blood!

Like the chic Cilifene, I was offered my first Birkin (B30 in etoupe with PHW) this past October and said to myself that this will be my one and only.

Then I saw how incredibly gorgeous Cilifene's black beauty is and have started seriously lusting for one of my own.  So my New Year's resolution is to save, save, save!


----------



## seasounds

My handbag collection is incredibly modest: a Kelly, a Birkin, a mini-Roulis and a Yeoh (all H bags) and a very vintage BV shoulder bag.  Here's a pic of the H collection including a kelly wallet:


----------



## seasounds

Cilifene said:


> Dark grey perforated wool skirt - grey cashmere cardigan. And my beloved Georg Jensen Sphere necklace.
> Oh, and That Birkin ..........
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927092


LOVE your GJ necklace!  You've inspired me yet again, Cilifene!!


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> LOVE your GJ necklace!  You've inspired me yet again, Cilifene!!



Thank you seasounds! Welcome, how nice to see you here


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> My handbag collection is incredibly modest: a Kelly, a Birkin, a mini-Roulis and a Yeoh (all H bags) and a very vintage BV shoulder bag.  Here's a pic of the H collection including a kelly wallet:
> View attachment 3927238



Gorgeous! Five bags in your collection. I have four 
I really love not having many bags.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> It sounds as though the middle of the U.S. and also the Northeast are really getting hit with frigid weather. I'm sure you looked fabulous in your outfit, CDM, but still it must have been a disappointment if you had a dress all picked out.
> How nice that your family could all be together to ring in the new year. Especially considering how dark things looked just last month.


Yes. Everything has seemed special about this recent holiday season. And now we just celebrated ds's 18th birthday over the weekend. Yet another reason to celebrate.  We are so very thankful!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I'm ushering in the new year with a favorite Mulberry bag: my Bayswater Double-Zip in the small size. This bag is still made, though not in this color (taupe) and is currently on a deep discount on the Mulberry USA web site.
> Not to enable, or anything!
> View attachment 3925697


Love this bag, Elaine! Such a versatile size and color!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> An all black (ha ha) outfit ... Absolutely love my Burberry trench
> 
> View attachment 3927088


I love this look, Cilifene!


----------



## can_do_mom

seasounds said:


> My handbag collection is incredibly modest: a Kelly, a Birkin, a mini-Roulis and a Yeoh (all H bags) and a very vintage BV shoulder bag.  Here's a pic of the H collection including a kelly wallet:
> View attachment 3927238


Wow! What a beautiful collection of bags! Gorgeous!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Dark grey perforated wool skirt - grey cashmere cardigan. And my beloved Georg Jensen Sphere necklace.
> Oh, and That Birkin ..........
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927092


Do you mind sharing who each piece you're wearing is by? Only if you have time. And I hope you are all healed up and feeling better now. You look great!


----------



## seasounds

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous! Five bags in your collection. I have four
> I really love not having many bags.





can_do_mom said:


> Wow! What a beautiful collection of bags! Gorgeous!


I started very late in life with handbags.  It's only been two years since I began.  I'm a minimalist and I like that I use all of my bags fairly routinely.  The white bag gets the least use, but it's great for summer.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Do you mind sharing who each piece you're wearing is by? Only if you have time. And I hope you are all healed up and feeling better now. You look great!



Thanks CDM I’m all healed up. 
The skirt is by Designers Remix, all my cashmere cardigans are from ClubCollection, the boots are by Mentor. They are all Danish. 
The tights are actually a jumpsuit it’s by Emilio Cavallini (like all my black and white tights) 
Everything except the jumpsuit is very old 

Here’s is a better picture ....


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> I started very late in life with handbags.  It's only been two years since I began.  *I'm a minimalist and I like that I use all of my bags fairly routinely.  *The white bag gets the least use, but it's great for summer.



  I’am finally like that too! But I sure made a lot of wrong buying over the years


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> An all black (ha ha) outfit ... Absolutely love my Burberry trench
> 
> View attachment 3927088


You look amazing, cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You look amazing, cilifene!



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Update on dd working at LV. She's doing great, meeting and exceeding sales goals. She loves almost all of her coworkers and is learning so much. The only downside is the lengthy commute. If she decides to stay there after graduation from her university she will probably move closer to work.
> 
> Our weather has been so cold. I am trying to restrict my buying which may be an exercise in futility. I just feel as though my closet is too full and I want to make use of what I have. I'm trying to be more thoughtful about my purchases I guess. And in the process I've been going through my bags and listing a few. I need to stick with it and keep working on refining my wardrobe, both clothing and bags.
> 
> January always feels that way for me. I'm almost done putting away all our Christmas decorations and just have the tree to take down today. Then the house will be back to normal. After that I think I will tackle each closet or problem area (pantry, laundry room, back entry) in our house except for the kids' closets. I STILL don't have a housecleaner...



Regards the OTK boots - I think you missed my answer, I’ll just post it again here 

That is great with your daughter. It’s such a great feeling to clean out/refining both clothing and bags - I’m pretty good at both. 
Btw, you asked me how my Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots are holding up. I sold them, cause of the weather here in Denmark. Every time I wanted to wear them it was raining or could start raining very soon


----------



## skyqueen

seasounds said:


> Hello ladies!  I recently discovered this thread and thought I'd add some new, "old" blood!
> 
> Like the chic Cilifene, I was offered my first Birkin (B30 in etoupe with PHW) this past October and said to myself that this will be my one and only.
> 
> Then I saw how incredibly gorgeous Cilifene's black beauty is and have started seriously lusting for one of my own.  So my New Year's resolution is to save, save, save!


Welcome SeaSounds!


----------



## seasounds

skyqueen said:


> Welcome SeaSounds!


Thank you, skyqueen!


----------



## ElainePG

seasounds said:


> My handbag collection is incredibly modest: a Kelly, a Birkin, a mini-Roulis and a Yeoh (all H bags) and a very vintage BV shoulder bag.  Here's a pic of the H collection including a kelly wallet:
> View attachment 3927238


Your handbag collection is beautifully curated, *seasounds*!  Welcome to the group!


----------



## seasounds

ElainePG said:


> Your handbag collection is beautifully curated, *seasounds*!  Welcome to the group!


Thank you, Elaine!  I love your motto regarding living by the ocean.  I grew up 2 blocks from the ocean in NJ.  Lived outside of DC until this year and now I'm in Florida and the Atlantic is a 5 minute drive. So happy to be able to go to the beach again!! 

And yes, my collection is curated.  Seriously, I was not into luxury goods until recently.  Easy to curate when I really didn't have anything to cull in order to purchase.  Also, very good luck in Paris for a couple of my bags.


----------



## ElainePG

seasounds said:


> Thank you, Elaine!  I love your motto regarding living by the ocean.  I grew up 2 blocks from the ocean in NJ.  Lived outside of DC until this year and now I'm in Florida and the Atlantic is a 5 minute drive. So happy to be able to go to the beach again!!
> 
> And yes, my collection is curated.  Seriously, I was not into luxury goods until recently.  Easy to curate when I really didn't have anything to cull in order to purchase.  Also, very good luck in Paris for a couple of my bags.


Well, if you just recently became interested in luxury goods, you certainly have started out right!
I was originally from the East Coast (though not nearly as close to the Atlantic as you were) but now DH and I are all the way over on the opposite side of the country enjoying the "other" ocean. All oceans are great, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## djfmn

seasounds said:


> Thank you, Elaine!  I love your motto regarding living by the ocean.  I grew up 2 blocks from the ocean in NJ.  Lived outside of DC until this year and now I'm in Florida and the Atlantic is a 5 minute drive. So happy to be able to go to the beach again!!
> 
> And yes, my collection is curated.  Seriously, I was not into luxury goods until recently.  Easy to curate when I really didn't have anything to cull in order to purchase.  Also, very good luck in Paris for a couple of my bags.



I am also in Florida having recently moved from Minnesota. I got sick of the snow and all the shoveling and the freezing cold weather. I am now in Northern Florida about a mile from the beach and loving the weather. I absolutely love being near the ocean.


----------



## djfmn

Happy New Year to everyone. I have been on tpf occasionally not posting much as I took a part time Project Manager job. I need a little more to keep more busy since retiring a couple of years ago. Tennis, biking, gardening, reading, walking on the beach was fun but I decided working part time was what I wanted to do. I was playing tennis 5 to 6 times a week and that was also hard on my body. December I had both hips replaced a week apart one on Dec 15 and one on Dec 22nd. The surgeon a Mayo trained orthopedic said he normally would not do it that close but because I was fit and on the slim side he would do it. I had worn the joints from all the ultra marathon and marathon running along with playing field hockey, tennis, squash and doing a couple of iron man marathons along the way. I did not read the fine print where it said "exercise is good for you in moderation". I am now paying the price for all those years of pounding my body with all this sport and exercise. 

Now for the good news I saw the surgeon yesterday and he said I am three weeks ahead of the norm for progress and because of this he is sending me to PT to strengthen the muscles. The new thought on Anterior hip replacement is no PT for 6 to 8 weeks after surgery as most patients are not ready for it and do more damage than good. I am walking pretty well on my own with no assistance of walker or walking stick. 

Here hoping that 2018 is a happy and healthy year for everyone.


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I have been on tpf occasionally not posting much as I took a part time Project Manager job. I need a little more to keep more busy since retiring a couple of years ago. Tennis, biking, gardening, reading, walking on the beach was fun but I decided working part time was what I wanted to do. I was playing tennis 5 to 6 times a week and that was also hard on my body. December I had both hips replaced a week apart one on Dec 15 and one on Dec 22nd. The surgeon a Mayo trained orthopedic said he normally would not do it that close but because I was fit and on the slim side he would do it. I had worn the joints from all the ultra marathon and marathon running along with playing field hockey, tennis, squash and doing a couple of iron man marathons along the way. I did not read the fine print where it said "exercise is good for you in moderation". I am now paying the price for all those years of pounding my body with all this sport and exercise.
> 
> Now for the good news I saw the surgeon yesterday and he said I am three weeks ahead of the norm for progress and because of this he is sending me to PT to strengthen the muscles. The new thought on Anterior hip replacement is no PT for 6 to 8 weeks after surgery as most patients are not ready for it and do more damage than good. I am walking pretty well on my own with no assistance of walker or walking stick.
> 
> Here hoping that 2018 is a happy and healthy year for everyone.


Oh my goodness, djfmn! BOTH hips replaced a week apart!  That seems so challenging! I am very happy to hear that the doctor is pleased with your healing. Please do take it slow as you ease into PT. (Although something tells me that Ironman athletes do not typically do things at a slow pace, lol!)  I have thought of you and wondered how you were doing down in Florida. I hope you like your new job and that you enjoy the Florida temps. It's been warm here the last couple days but that is all about to change and the cold winter weather will be back in a couple days. 

Take care and please drop by and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I have been on tpf occasionally not posting much as I took a part time Project Manager job. I need a little more to keep more busy since retiring a couple of years ago. Tennis, biking, gardening, reading, walking on the beach was fun but I decided working part time was what I wanted to do. I was playing tennis 5 to 6 times a week and that was also hard on my body. December I had both hips replaced a week apart one on Dec 15 and one on Dec 22nd. The surgeon a Mayo trained orthopedic said he normally would not do it that close but because I was fit and on the slim side he would do it. I had worn the joints from all the ultra marathon and marathon running along with playing field hockey, tennis, squash and doing a couple of iron man marathons along the way. I did not read the fine print where it said "exercise is good for you in moderation". I am now paying the price for all those years of pounding my body with all this sport and exercise.
> 
> Now for the good news I saw the surgeon yesterday and he said I am three weeks ahead of the norm for progress and because of this he is sending me to PT to strengthen the muscles. The new thought on Anterior hip replacement is no PT for 6 to 8 weeks after surgery as most patients are not ready for it and do more damage than good. I am walking pretty well on my own with no assistance of walker or walking stick.
> 
> Here hoping that 2018 is a happy and healthy year for everyone.



Oh dear, but glad to hear you'r heeling ahead   how old are you? 
Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thanks CDM I’m all healed up.
> The skirt is by Designers Remix, all my cashmere cardigans are from ClubCollection, the boots are by Mentor. They are all Danish.
> The tights are actually a jumpsuit it’s by Emilio Cavallini (like all my black and white tights)
> Everything except the jumpsuit is very old
> 
> Here’s is a better picture ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928178


Love your look and thanks for sharing designers!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I have been on tpf occasionally not posting much as I took a part time Project Manager job. I need a little more to keep more busy since retiring a couple of years ago. Tennis, biking, gardening, reading, walking on the beach was fun but I decided working part time was what I wanted to do. I was playing tennis 5 to 6 times a week and that was also hard on my body. December I had both hips replaced a week apart one on Dec 15 and one on Dec 22nd. The surgeon a Mayo trained orthopedic said he normally would not do it that close but because I was fit and on the slim side he would do it. I had worn the joints from all the ultra marathon and marathon running along with playing field hockey, tennis, squash and doing a couple of iron man marathons along the way. I did not read the fine print where it said "exercise is good for you in moderation". I am now paying the price for all those years of pounding my body with all this sport and exercise.
> 
> Now for the good news I saw the surgeon yesterday and he said I am three weeks ahead of the norm for progress and because of this he is sending me to PT to strengthen the muscles. The new thought on Anterior hip replacement is no PT for 6 to 8 weeks after surgery as most patients are not ready for it and do more damage than good. I am walking pretty well on my own with no assistance of walker or walking stick.
> 
> Here hoping that 2018 is a happy and healthy year for everyone.


Having both hips done only a week apart sounds like a HUGE challenge, my dear! I'm glad to hear you're ahead of the curve in terms of healing, but be sure not to push yourself over and above what you can do comfortably. Healing takes as long as it takes. 

It's been exactly 2 years since I had knee replacement surgery (1 knee) and I'm doing fine but it took a long time and lots of PT and home exercises before I truly felt like "myself" again. Hang in there!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Having both hips done only a week apart sounds like a HUGE challenge, my dear! I'm glad to hear you're ahead of the curve in terms of healing, but be sure not to push yourself over and above what you can do comfortably. Healing takes as long as it takes.
> 
> It's been exactly 2 years since I had knee replacement surgery (1 knee) and I'm doing fine but it took a long time and lots of PT and home exercises before I truly felt like "myself" again. Hang in there!



Noooooo, two years already Elaine?     Time flies .....


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Having both hips done only a week apart sounds like a HUGE challenge, my dear! I'm glad to hear you're ahead of the curve in terms of healing, but be sure not to push yourself over and above what you can do comfortably. Healing takes as long as it takes.
> 
> It's been exactly 2 years since I had knee replacement surgery (1 knee) and I'm doing fine but it took a long time and lots of PT and home exercises before I truly felt like "myself" again. Hang in there!


That's another toughie. You really have to push through the pain in PT to retain full range of motion with your knee. I remember the physical therapist telling us that when my mom had her knee replaced years ago. So I was kind of tough on her with her exercises. And she was mad at me then but thanks me now!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Noooooo, two years already Elaine?     Time flies .....


I know... it's hard to believe!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> That's another toughie. You really have to push through the pain in PT to retain full range of motion with your knee. I remember the physical therapist telling us that when my mom had her knee replaced years ago. So I was kind of tough on her with her exercises. And she was mad at me then but thanks me now!


Yes, the pain was really breathtaking! Good for your Mom for toughing it out. Is she doing okay now?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Yes, the pain was really breathtaking! Good for your Mom for toughing it out. Is she doing okay now?


She turns 85 in less than two weeks and her original knee replacement is holding up well. She wishes she would have had the other knee done because that one causes her pain but she doesn't want to go through with such an extensive surgery on her other knee at this stage of life. She gets around pretty good and is in Florida for the month of January. No walker or cane even though my sister and I have pushed for her to use a cane when she's out and about.


----------



## seasounds

djfmn said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I have been on tpf occasionally not posting much as I took a part time Project Manager job. I need a little more to keep more busy since retiring a couple of years ago. Tennis, biking, gardening, reading, walking on the beach was fun but I decided working part time was what I wanted to do. I was playing tennis 5 to 6 times a week and that was also hard on my body. December I had both hips replaced a week apart one on Dec 15 and one on Dec 22nd. The surgeon a Mayo trained orthopedic said he normally would not do it that close but because I was fit and on the slim side he would do it. I had worn the joints from all the ultra marathon and marathon running along with playing field hockey, tennis, squash and doing a couple of iron man marathons along the way. I did not read the fine print where it said "exercise is good for you in moderation". I am now paying the price for all those years of pounding my body with all this sport and exercise.
> 
> Now for the good news I saw the surgeon yesterday and he said I am three weeks ahead of the norm for progress and because of this he is sending me to PT to strengthen the muscles. The new thought on Anterior hip replacement is no PT for 6 to 8 weeks after surgery as most patients are not ready for it and do more damage than good. I am walking pretty well on my own with no assistance of walker or walking stick.
> 
> Here hoping that 2018 is a happy and healthy year for everyone.


Well, you certainly are an Iron Woman!  Glad the recovery is going so well.

I ran two marathons before turning 40.  That was enough for me. Now I stick to yoga.


----------



## djfmn

seasounds said:


> Well, you certainly are an Iron Woman!  Glad the recovery is going so well.
> 
> I ran two marathons before turning 40.  That was enough for me. Now I stick to yoga.


Wow that is really good. I Ran about 18 marathons and 24 half marathons, 3 ultra marathons and so many 5km races. I am not surprised I wore the hip joints out.[emoji20]

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> She turns 85 in less than two weeks and her original knee replacement is holding up well. She wishes she would have had the other knee done because that one causes her pain but she doesn't want to go through with such an extensive surgery on her other knee at this stage of life. She gets around pretty good and is in Florida for the month of January. *No walker or cane even though my sister and I have pushed for her to use a cane when she's out and about.*


My Mom is 93 and HATES using her cane! When she and I go out together she's always lobbying to leave it in the car: "Well, we're not going very far... it's just a couple of blocks away." "Mom, a lot can happen in a couple of blocks!"


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> My Mom is 93 and HATES using her cane! When she and I go out together she's always lobbying to leave it in the car: "Well, we're not going very far... it's just a couple of blocks away." "Mom, a lot can happen in a couple of blocks!"


Amen, Elaine! My sister and I ask each other if we will act like mom when we are her age (if we're blessed with that many years). She insists she doesn't need a cane / walker / assistance. I think I may have talked her into getting a handicap placard for her car. She doesn't want to take the handicap parking spots from others who really need them.  But there are days when her knee gives out. And then she can't walk at all and we never know when that will happen, so I believe it is a necessity. I will bring it up at her next doctor appointment.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Amen, Elaine! My sister and I ask each other if we will act like mom when we are her age (if we're blessed with that many years). She insists she doesn't need a cane / walker / assistance. I think I may have talked her into getting a handicap placard for her car. She doesn't want to take the handicap parking spots from others who really need them.  But there are days when her knee gives out. And then she can't walk at all and we never know when that will happen, so I believe it is a necessity. I will bring it up at her next doctor appointment.


Perhaps if the advice comes from a third party (her doctor) your Mom will be more likely to listen. I do hope so.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Perhaps if the advice comes from a third party (her doctor) your Mom will be more likely to listen. I do hope so.


That sure is the case with my Mom


----------



## Cilifene

Had my Reissue out for dinner Friday evening - it has been neglected lately cause of Miss B 
Hmm, I still didn't clean the mirror ...


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Had my Reissue out for dinner Friday evening - it has been neglected lately cause of Miss B
> Hmm, I still didn't clean the mirror ...
> 
> View attachment 3934165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934168


I love your entire look, Cilifene! Very nice.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I love your entire look, Cilifene! Very nice.



Thanks CDM ..


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear, but glad to hear you'r heeling ahead   how old are you?
> Happy New Year to you too!


Thanks Cilifene. I am 63 and after I heal from the surgery I am hoping to feel 53!!! Once I am back playing tennis again.


----------



## skyqueen

djfmn said:


> Thanks Cilifene. I am 63 and after I heal from the surgery I am hoping to feel 53!!! Once I am back playing tennis again.


Good for you, Djfmn! Ironic that all the marathons, etc kept you in good shape but caused the problem. Damn...you can't win!


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Thanks Cilifene. I am 63 and after I heal from the surgery I am hoping to feel 53!!! Once I am back playing tennis again.



I hope you’ll feel like 53  
My plan was to retire when I’am 60 - but the government changed the retirement age so I can’t retire until I’m 63 1/2    I’m 59 very soon.


----------



## seasounds

Cilifene said:


> I hope you’ll feel like 53
> My plan was to retire when I’am 60 - but the government changed the retirement age so I can’t retire until I’m 63 1/2    I’m 59 very soon.


That's not fun!


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> That's not fun!



Pretty annoying   Because my job has become pretty exhausting both physically and mentally - but luckily I work part time!  Well, enough of me rambling


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Pretty annoying   Because my job has become pretty exhausting both physically and mentally - but luckily I work part time!  Well, enough of me rambling


I’ve been enjoying the last couple of weeks since I retired!  Of course I am currently living in my son’s house taking care of my grandchildren.  My son and his wife are on a cruise for their 15th anniversary.  I’ve been here since the 12th...they are coming back Saturday night.  I intend to spend Sunday in bed...my own bed.  I love my grandkids, but this is exhausting!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I’ve been enjoying the last couple of weeks since I retired!  Of course I am currently living in my son’s house taking care of my grandchildren.  My son and his wife are on a cruise for their 15th anniversary.  I’ve been here since the 12th...they are coming back Saturday night.  I intend to spend Sunday in bed...my own bed.  I love my grandkids, but this is exhausting!


Congratulations on your retirement, Bisbee! That’s so exciting!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> I’ve been enjoying the last couple of weeks since I retired!  Of course I am currently living in my son’s house taking care of my grandchildren.  My son and his wife are on a cruise for their 15th anniversary.  I’ve been here since the 12th...they are coming back Saturday night.  I intend to spend Sunday in bed...my own bed.  I love my grandkids, but this is exhausting!



That is great to hear bisbee - enjoy your Sunday


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I’ve been enjoying the last couple of weeks since I retired!  Of course I am currently living in my son’s house taking care of my grandchildren.  My son and his wife are on a cruise for their 15th anniversary.  I’ve been here since the 12th...they are coming back Saturday night.  I intend to spend Sunday in bed...my own bed.  I love my grandkids, but this is exhausting!


Have fun in bed, dear...you've earned it!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> I’ve been enjoying the last couple of weeks since I retired!  Of course I am currently living in my son’s house taking care of my grandchildren.  My son and his wife are on a cruise for their 15th anniversary.  I’ve been here since the 12th...they are coming back Saturday night.  I intend to spend Sunday in bed...my own bed.  I love my grandkids, but this is exhausting!


Congratulations, Bisbee! I hope your time with your grandkids was wonderful! And as much as I love to travel, there's something about sleeping in your own bed, isn't there? What is next on your agenda now that you're retired? Any traveling in mind? Projects?


----------



## can_do_mom

My apologies to Elaine because I posted this on another thread she will see but I thought it was so hilarious I couldn't resist. My darling children sent this me in our group text. Ha! I had to admit it made me laugh out loud. I don't watch much tv but I'm thinking this is the Kardashian mom, correct me if I'm wrong. Don't I have a witty group of youngsters?!


----------



## can_do_mom

We are having quite a winter storm here. Dd's university started (after winter break) today, she drove there this morning, went to her two classes and is now on the road back to the Twin Cities (60-70 miles?) to stay with a friend because she has to work at LV early tomorrow morning. Ugh. I am a nervous wreck! We just put new tires on her little car but it's only front wheel drive. I can hardly see out my windows it is snowing and blowing so hard.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> We are having quite a winter storm here. Dd's university started (after winter break) today, she drove there this morning, went to her two classes and is now on the road back to the Twin Cities (60-70 miles?) to stay with a friend because she has to work at LV early tomorrow morning. Ugh. I am a nervous wreck! We just put new tires on her little car but it's only front wheel drive. I can hardly see out my windows it is snowing and blowing so hard.


I hope you can stay tucked indoors watching the snow from a place of safety, CDM! Ugh, I'm glad that my "snowstorm" days are behind me now that DH and I have retired to California. I definitely do NOT miss winter snow & ice!

I'm sure you'll be very relieved when your DD calls or texts to say that she's arrived safely in the Twin Cities. Hang in there!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I hope you can stay tucked indoors watching the snow from a place of safety, CDM! Ugh, I'm glad that my "snowstorm" days are behind me now that DH and I have retired to California. I definitely do NOT miss winter snow & ice!
> 
> I'm sure you'll be very relieved when your DD calls or texts to say that she's arrived safely in the Twin Cities. Hang in there!


Thank you, Elaine. I rescheduled my haircut because dh did not want me out driving. Dd takes her job very seriously and so I sit and worry. It's been almost two hours and should have taken just over one. Breathing deep and praying!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3942347
> 
> My apologies to Elaine because I posted this on another thread she will see but I thought it was so hilarious I couldn't resist. My darling children sent this me in our group text. Ha! I had to admit it made me laugh out loud. I don't watch much tv but I'm thinking this is the Kardashian mom, correct me if I'm wrong. Don't I have a witty group of youngsters?!


LOL! 
Kris Jenner was a F/A for American Airlines when I was based at LAX...pre-Kardashian marriage, circa 1980. We never flew together but I used to see her down in operations and would say hello. Who would have thunk???


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> Kris Jenner was a F/A for American Airlines when I was based at LAX...pre-Kardashian marriage, circa 1980. We never flew together but I used to see her down in operations and would say hello. Who would have thunk???


LOLOLOL!!! You have brushed shoulders with some very interesting people through the years, SkyQueen!


----------



## can_do_mom

Dd has arrived safely! So thankful. A one hour trip took almost FOUR hours but she is safe. Exhausted, but off the roads.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Dd has arrived safely! So thankful. A one hour trip took almost FOUR hours but she is safe. Exhausted, but off the roads.


So relieved to hear it, CDM. Now she can relax, and so can you! Does she have a long drive into work tomorrow morning?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> So relieved to hear it, CDM. Now she can relax, and so can you! Does she have a long drive into work tomorrow morning?


It normally takes her 25 minutes from her friend's to drive to work but tomorrow will probably be a lengthier drive. They NEVER close the mall and LV had to get special permission from headquarters to close early. Thankfully for all the people working today it was granted.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> It normally takes her 25 minutes from her friend's to drive to work but tomorrow will probably be a lengthier drive. They NEVER close the mall and LV had to get special permission from headquarters to close early. Thankfully for all the people working today it was granted.


So glad to read she got there safely!  We in Maryland are enjoying spring-like weather after it was SO cold last week...cold for us, not too bad compared to you!

As far as retirement...I have a few things to do, like shopping for a treadmill, a TV for the room the treadmill will be, and a laptop.  I have plans to continue cleaning out my house...I already have a list of areas, with the basement being the last on the list!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> So glad to read she got there safely!  We in Maryland are enjoying spring-like weather after it was SO cold last week...cold for us, not too bad compared to you!
> 
> As far as retirement...I have a few things to do, like shopping for a treadmill, a TV for the room the treadmill will be, and a laptop.  I have plans to continue cleaning out my house...I already have a list of areas, with the basement being the last on the list!


LOL!  I have been working on cleaning out areas of our house.  I should start with our lockers in the back entry but I am not feeling very motivated.  Enjoy your retirement and tackle the projects as you feel the urge!

In addition to organizing my closets and other living space, I've been trying to focus on using what I have in my closet and not purchase items needlessly.  I can't remember what I posted here but I kind of went on a buying binge last fall.  Dd working at LV provides me with plenty of opportunities to splurge, heh heh.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Dd has arrived safely! So thankful. A one hour trip took almost FOUR hours but she is safe. Exhausted, but off the roads.



Oh that is good to hear!


----------



## skyqueen

Not exactly Kris Jenner but here's my latest faux fur. Eliza J snow leopard coat. A bargain...$335 retail for $59.99. Couldn't resist plus it looks good on a blonde


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Not exactly Kris Jenner but here's my latest faux fur. Eliza J snow leopard coat. A bargain...$335 retail for $59.99. Couldn't resist plus it looks good on a blonde
> View attachment 3943815


Wow, skyqueen... this is going to look uh-maaaaaaaaaaaaaazing on you! Super-sexy!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Not exactly Kris Jenner but here's my latest faux fur. Eliza J snow leopard coat. A bargain...$335 retail for $59.99. Couldn't resist plus it looks good on a blonde
> View attachment 3943815



Wow  I love it!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Not exactly Kris Jenner but here's my latest faux fur. Eliza J snow leopard coat. A bargain...$335 retail for $59.99. Couldn't resist plus it looks good on a blonde
> View attachment 3943815


Haven't been posting much, BUT I need to comment on that coat.  How beautiful.  What a beautiful price, also.
I have one 3/4 length mink coat, and as it's hardly cold here, it is lucky to be worn once a year. Last week my husband commented on the fur coats he was seeing out and about, as it had been VERY cold.  He said this as we were getting ready to go out to dinner with friends. So I tried my coat on, and it looked soooo good, even with jeans.  He said why don't you wear it?  I said, you know, I don't want to "show up" my friend, who hardly ever evens wears a jacket/coat.  So I did not wear it.  We picked up this couple, and although I had  my heaviest jacket, she had on a dressy tank top with thin summery weight sweater.  Could not believe it.  She said we are only going from the car to the restaurant.  My thought was, how do you deal with getting back into a cold car afterward?  I can analyze all I want, but nothing is going to change. And it just looks so weird this time of the year.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Haven't been posting much, BUT I need to comment on that coat.  How beautiful.  What a beautiful price, also.
> I have one 3/4 length mink coat, and as it's hardly cold here, it is lucky to be worn once a year. Last week my husband commented on the fur coats he was seeing out and about, as it had been VERY cold.  He said this as we were getting ready to go out to dinner with friends. So I tried my coat on, and it looked soooo good, even with jeans.  He said why don't you wear it?  I said, you know, I don't want to "show up" my friend, who hardly ever evens wears a jacket/coat.  So I did not wear it.  We picked up this couple, and although I had  my heaviest jacket, she had on a dressy tank top with thin summery weight sweater.  Could not believe it.  She said we are only going from the car to the restaurant.  My thought was, how do you deal with getting back into a cold car afterward?  I can analyze all I want, but nothing is going to change. And it just looks so weird this time of the year.


Thanks, dear...glad to "see" you back! Wear your gorgeous fur or get a new friend!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Haven't been posting much, BUT I need to comment on that coat.  How beautiful.  What a beautiful price, also.
> I have one 3/4 length mink coat, and as it's hardly cold here, it is lucky to be worn once a year. Last week my husband commented on the fur coats he was seeing out and about, as it had been VERY cold.  He said this as we were getting ready to go out to dinner with friends. So I tried my coat on, and it looked soooo good, even with jeans.  He said why don't you wear it?  I said, you know, I don't want to "show up" my friend, who hardly ever evens wears a jacket/coat.  So I did not wear it.  We picked up this couple, and although I had  my heaviest jacket, she had on a dressy tank top with thin summery weight sweater.  Could not believe it.  She said we are only going from the car to the restaurant.  My thought was, how do you deal with getting back into a cold car afterward?  I can analyze all I want, but nothing is going to change. And it just looks so weird this time of the year.



You wear what YOU want!  No one tells me what to wear anymore... I know the eyes I’m getting  but I don’t care ...


----------



## Cilifene

Wearing my Emilio Cavallini bodysuit again. Burberry wool coat. Doc Martens ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Wearing my Emilio Cavallini bodysuit again. Burberry wool coat. Doc Martens ...
> 
> View attachment 3944796
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944801


The entire outfit is fabulous, Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> The entire outfit is fabulous, Cilifene!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Haven't been posting much, BUT I need to comment on that coat.  How beautiful.  What a beautiful price, also.
> I have one 3/4 length mink coat, and as it's hardly cold here, it is lucky to be worn once a year. Last week my husband commented on the fur coats he was seeing out and about, as it had been VERY cold.  He said this as we were getting ready to go out to dinner with friends. So I tried my coat on, and it looked soooo good, even with jeans.  He said why don't you wear it?  I said, you know, I don't want to "show up" my friend, who hardly ever evens wears a jacket/coat.  So I did not wear it.  We picked up this couple, and although I had  my heaviest jacket, she had on a dressy tank top with thin summery weight sweater.  Could not believe it.  She said we are only going from the car to the restaurant.  My thought was, how do you deal with getting back into a cold car afterward?  I can analyze all I want, but nothing is going to change. And it just looks so weird this time of the year.


Barbee, I’m with the others. A true friend would want you to wear whatever you liked. Next time, wear your gorgeous coat with your best accessory: a smile!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Wearing my Emilio Cavallini bodysuit again. Burberry wool coat. Doc Martens ...
> 
> View attachment 3944796
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944801


Looking fabulous as always, Cilifene!


----------



## barbee

I sold a bag today on Ebay, and my daughter asked how much I made on it. I said no, more correctly, she should ask how much I lost on it!!! Either I stick with those few brands that have great resale, or be ready to lose.  The other option is to only buy a bag I never sell.  Let's see if that can happen!  On a positive note, I am on a six month ban, imposed by hubby and me jointly.  It should be a relief to not spend money on a bag, right???  I did have one come in, my first preloved, at year end, but shortly after I read negative comments( I had not posted, so not about my bag) on the style, so of course I am keeping quiet about it.  I love the bag, but it's difficult when you hear others say it's dated( but not on this forum!!)
Sorry I have not posted much lately; although I have had time to check the forums, I just have not felt like posting.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I sold a bag today on Ebay, and my daughter asked how much I made on it. I said no, more correctly, she should ask how much I lost on it!!! Either I stick with those few brands that have great resale, or be ready to lose.  The other option is to only buy a bag I never sell.  Let's see if that can happen!  On a positive note, I am on a six month ban, imposed by hubby and me jointly.  It should be a relief to not spend money on a bag, right???  I did have one come in, my first preloved, at year end, but shortly after I read negative comments( I had not posted, so not about my bag) on the style, so of course I am keeping quiet about it.  I love the bag, but it's difficult when you hear others say it's dated( but not on this forum!!)
> Sorry I have not posted much lately; although I have had time to check the forums, I just have not felt like posting.


I’m always happy to “see” you here, Barbee. I would love to see your pre-loved bag and I’ll bet everyone else here would, too! I have a very wide collection of bags that includes a little bit of everything. No bag snobbery here, I promise! How are the wedding plans coming for your daughter? I’ll bet that is keeping you busy!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Wearing my Emilio Cavallini bodysuit again. Burberry wool coat. Doc Martens ...
> 
> View attachment 3944796
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944801


Love the whole damn outfit but especially Ms. Birkin...glad you're using her!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I sold a bag today on Ebay, and my daughter asked how much I made on it. I said no, more correctly, she should ask how much I lost on it!!! Either I stick with those few brands that have great resale, or be ready to lose.  The other option is to only buy a bag I never sell.  Let's see if that can happen!  On a positive note, I am on a six month ban, imposed by hubby and me jointly.  It should be a relief to not spend money on a bag, right???  I did have one come in, my first preloved, at year end, but shortly after I read negative comments( I had not posted, so not about my bag) on the style, so of course I am keeping quiet about it.  I love the bag, but it's difficult when you hear others say it's dated( but not on this forum!!)
> Sorry I have not posted much lately; although I have had time to check the forums, I just have not felt like posting.





can_do_mom said:


> I’m always happy to “see” you here, Barbee. I would love to see your pre-loved bag and I’ll bet everyone else here would, too! I have a very wide collection of bags that includes a little bit of everything. No bag snobbery here, I promise! How are the wedding plans coming for your daughter? I’ll bet that is keeping you busy!


People look at bags in different ways...sometimes "dated" from one perspective means a "collector" bag from another perspective. I'd love to see your new bag, too!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love the whole damn outfit but especially Ms. Birkin...glad you're using her!


Thanks SQ! - I'm so glad too. It makes it so much easier to use all the bags when the collection only counts four ... obviously  
Ok, I know it's NOT ideel for most of you - but for me it is THE perfect amount in the collection.
Now the interesting thing is -- for how long can I keep it this way ....


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I sold a bag today on Ebay, and my daughter asked how much I made on it. I said no, more correctly, she should ask how much I lost on it!!! Either I stick with those few brands that have great resale, or be ready to lose.  The other option is to only buy a bag I never sell.  Let's see if that can happen!  On a positive note, I am on a six month ban, imposed by hubby and me jointly.  It should be a relief to not spend money on a bag, right???  I did have one come in, my first preloved, at year end, but shortly after I read negative comments( I had not posted, so not about my bag) on the style, so of course I am keeping quiet about it.  I love the bag, but it's difficult when you hear others say it's dated( but not on this forum!!)
> Sorry I have not posted much lately; although I have had time to check the forums, I just have not felt like posting.





skyqueen said:


> People look at bags in different ways...sometimes "dated" from one perspective means a "collector" bag from another perspective. I'd love to see your new bag, too!



I would love to see the bag too Barbee ...
Agree with SQ! we look at it in different ways


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I had no idea we had a thread for grown ups!  Where’ve I been?  Morning ladies! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cilifene

bagnshoofetish said:


> I had no idea we had a thread for grown ups!  Where’ve I been?  Morning ladies! [emoji173]️



Lol, Oh yes we do!   VERY WELCOME bagnshoofetish.. 
And you know what.. This year we have 4 years (or is it 5?) anniversary..


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Cilifene said:


> Lol, Oh yes we do!   VERY WELCOME bagnshoofetish..
> And you know what.. This year we have 4 years (or is it 5?) anniversary..



Four years?  I can’t believe I just ran across this now! [emoji23]


----------



## Cilifene

bagnshoofetish said:


> Four years?  I can’t believe I just ran across this now! [emoji23]



Better late than never ...


----------



## Cilifene

The FauxFur-DocMartens-Reissue attitude ...


----------



## Cilifene

I just checked  This thread is FIVE years the 14th of May ...


----------



## can_do_mom

Totally off topic but I just returned from having my mammogram and would like to encourage anyone due for their mammogram to schedule it. It’s one of those things that is so easy to put off. My grandmother died of breast cancer in her early 50’s and my sister is a breast cancer survivor (inflammatory, triple negative, a harrowing diagnosis) and so I don’t want to neglect this procedure.
Thank you for reading my little health promotion!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> The FauxFur-DocMartens-Reissue attitude ...
> 
> View attachment 3945693


Stunning, as always, but you’d look good in a bathrobe, Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Stunning, as always, but you’d look good in a bathrobe, Cilifene!


Thanks CDM!  -- I assure you, you wouldn't like see that (the bathrobe)


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Totally off topic but I just returned from having my mammogram and would like to encourage anyone due for their mammogram to schedule it. It’s one of those things that is so easy to put off. My grandmother died of breast cancer in her early 50’s and my sister is a breast cancer survivor (inflammatory, triple negative, a harrowing diagnosis) and so I don’t want to neglect this procedure.
> Thank you for reading my little health promotion!



Thanks a lot for this CDM! I actually turned down the last mammogram appointment. I will attend next time!!!  ...I have no breast cancer in the family...


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Totally off topic but I just returned from having my mammogram and would like to encourage anyone due for their mammogram to schedule it. It’s one of those things that is so easy to put off. My grandmother died of breast cancer in her early 50’s and my sister is a breast cancer survivor (inflammatory, triple negative, a harrowing diagnosis) and so I don’t want to neglect this procedure.
> Thank you for reading my little health promotion!


Thanks c_d_m...I never miss.  I lost my mother and my aunt to breast cancer...my mother passed 25 years ago on the 15th of this month.  I have been getting annual mammograms since my mother was diagnosed...I think I was 34.  Both she and my aunt were post-menopausal,  both took HRT, and my aunt never had children, while my mother had kids late and never breastfed.  I have different experiences...early childbirth, breastfed both kids, and never took a hormone.  I remain hopeful and vigilant!  Very important ladies...get your mammograms!


----------



## chessmont

I do every year.  My cousin (on mother's side) was diagnosed at around age 40 or younger, and her mother my aunt just diagnosed last year in her early 70s.  Both were caught early and they had lumpectomies and radiation.  So now I am considered a little higher risk.  Both my mother and her mother had colon cancer so there's another one for me to worry about though they were both over 80 when diagnosed.  I get colonoscopies when I am supposed to as well.  So much too take care of!


----------



## can_do_mom

chessmont said:


> I do every year.  My cousin (on mother's side) was diagnosed at around age 40 or younger, and her mother my aunt just diagnosed last year in her early 70s.  Both were caught early and they had lumpectomies and radiation.  So now I am considered a little higher risk.  Both my mother and her mother had colon cancer so there's another one for me to worry about though they were both over 80 when diagnosed.  I get colonoscopies when I am supposed to as well.  So much too take care of!


Doesn’t it seem like the list gets longer every year? I have colonoscopies every 5 years because I’m an ovarian cancer survivor and I had a sister who had colon cancer at a young age. I’m doomed to be poked and prodded a little more frequently than most but it’s a small price to pay. Many years ago when I was considering not having my colonoscopy that year as recommended my doctor helpfully suggested, “Consider it your gift to your family.” That little comment changed my outlook.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Thanks c_d_m...I never miss.  I lost my mother and my aunt to breast cancer...my mother passed 25 years ago on the 15th of this month.  I have been getting annual mammograms since my mother was diagnosed...I think I was 34.  Both she and my aunt were post-menopausal,  both took HRT, and my aunt never had children, while my mother had kids late and never breastfed.  I have different experiences...early childbirth, breastfed both kids, and never took a hormone.  I remain hopeful and vigilant!  Very important ladies...get your mammograms!


I’m sorry for the loss of your mother and aunt, Bisbee. Have you been tested for the BRCA gene? They tested me because I was so young (34) when diagnosed and I have two daughters. Thankfully I do not have the genetic mutation.


----------



## barbee

bagnshoofetish said:


> I had no idea we had a thread for grown ups!  Where’ve I been?  Morning ladies! [emoji173]️


Is that what we are, grown ups?  Love it!  And welcome.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> I would love to see the bag too Barbee ...
> Agree with SQ! we look at it in different ways


I will take a pic tomorrow!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

bisbee said:


> Thanks c_d_m...I never miss.  I lost my mother and my aunt to breast cancer...my mother passed 25 years ago on the 15th of this month.  I have been getting annual mammograms since my mother was diagnosed...I think I was 34.  Both she and my aunt were post-menopausal,  both took HRT, and my aunt never had children, while my mother had kids late and never breastfed.  I have different experiences...early childbirth, breastfed both kids, and never took a hormone.  I remain hopeful and vigilant!  Very important ladies...get your mammograms!



So sorry Bis. [emoji26]

And hi there! [emoji173]️


----------



## bisbee

I haven’t been tested...everyone in my family (I believe some other first cousins of my mother and aunt also were diagnosed) who had breast cancer were all post-menopausal.  It is almost a different disease at that stage of life than being diagnosed at a younger age...my doctor didn’t think I needed to be tested, and I don’t have daughters.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> I haven’t been tested...everyone in my family (I believe some other first cousins of my mother and aunt also were diagnosed) who had breast cancer were all post-menopausal.  It is almost a different disease at that stage of life than being diagnosed at a younger age...my doctor didn’t think I needed to be tested, and I don’t have daughters.


You are right. Everyone in my family was pre-menopausal which was why I was tested.


----------



## can_do_mom

bagnshoofetish said:


> I had no idea we had a thread for grown ups!  Where’ve I been?  Morning ladies! [emoji173]️


Welcome, Bagnshoo!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Totally off topic but I just returned from having my mammogram and *would like to encourage anyone due for their mammogram to schedule it*. It’s one of those things that is so easy to put off. My grandmother died of breast cancer in her early 50’s and my sister is a breast cancer survivor (inflammatory, triple negative, a harrowing diagnosis) and so I don’t want to neglect this procedure.
> Thank you for reading my little health promotion!


Yup, yup yup... I'm having mine on February 12! It's my Valentine's Day present to myself! Been through the mill with breast cancer already, definitely do NOT want to repeat the experience, so I do mammograms religiously!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot for this CDM! I actually turned down the last mammogram appointment. I will attend next time!!!  ...I have no breast cancer in the family...


I didn't have breast cancer in my family either... and then they found a tumor during a routine mammogram in 2005. Only because the technician was REALLY good at her job. My mammogram had been perfect the year before, so it was fast-growing... that mammogram saved my life!


----------



## ElainePG

bagnshoofetish said:


> I had no idea we had a thread for grown ups!  Where’ve I been?  Morning ladies! [emoji173]️


Welcome, bagnshoo! Nice to see you here!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I didn't have breast cancer in my family either... and then they found a tumor during a routine mammogram in 2005. Only because the technician was REALLY good at her job. My mammogram had been perfect the year before, so it was fast-growing... that mammogram saved my life!


This gave me chills. I’m so thankful you are a part of the survivors club. Grateful for mammograms and grateful for YOU!


----------



## bisbee

Just a point of information...the majority of women diagnosed with breast cancer have no family history of breast cancer.  Something to think about...


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> This gave me chills. I’m so thankful you are a part of the survivors club. Grateful for mammograms and grateful for YOU!


Thank you, dear.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Just a point of information...the majority of women diagnosed with breast cancer have no family history of breast cancer.  Something to think about...


Yes, and also... isn’t it true that in something like 70% of cases, they can’t point to a specific reason why a particular woman gets breast cancer? Like, I was a nonsmoker, healthy eater, no bc in family, etc... but then, bingo. 
So yes, to return to CDMs point, mammograms are definitely a gift we give to our family!


----------



## Cilifene

Reissue was out today - and of cause a black and white outfit. The shirt is H&M...


----------



## barbee

Here is my preloved (and a very good price!) Chanel vertical tote.  It's larger than the PST and smaller than the GST.  The interior is pristine, and the exterior is excellent.  It's a beautiful blue red, and I love caviar.  My black wallet and card case coordinate nicely.  I don't have any desire for more Chanel, as the prices are  outrageous.  I just find totes go a long way in fitting all the necessities.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Here is my preloved (and a very good price!) Chanel vertical tote.  It's larger than the PST and smaller than the GST.  The interior is pristine, and the exterior is excellent.  It's a beautiful blue red, and I love caviar.  My black wallet and card case coordinate nicely.  I don't have any desire for more Chanel, as the prices are  outrageous.  I just find totes go a long way in fitting all the necessities.
> View attachment 3949577
> View attachment 3949579
> View attachment 3949581


What a great-looking Chanel tote, *barbee*! The blue-red color is gorgeous.
I find open (as opposed to flap) bags to be very convenient, too. I don't live in a big city, and I don't take public transportation, so security isn't a consideration (except when DH and I travel). I just like being able to reach into my bag and pull out my wallet or phone without having to fuss. Is that why you like a tote bag?


----------



## bisbee

barbee, I love it! I have one and only one Chanel bag...a black PST.  I haven’t used it for a very long time...but I won’t sell it.  I guess I would if I could get a great price for it, but I doubt it...and I consider it a classic...


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> barbee, I love it! I have one and only one Chanel bag...a black PST.  I haven’t used it for a very long time...but I won’t sell it.  I guess I would if I could get a great price for it, but I doubt it...and I consider it a classic...


So Bisbee, you need to bring it out once in awhile!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> What a great-looking Chanel tote, *barbee*! The blue-red color is gorgeous.
> I find open (as opposed to flap) bags to be very convenient, too. I don't live in a big city, and I don't take public transportation, so security isn't a consideration (except when DH and I travel). I just like being able to reach into my bag and pull out my wallet or phone without having to fuss. Is that why you like a tote bag?


Thanks, Elaine!!! Yes, these totes are just so easy, where everything fits and we can see the item we are looking for .  Some of my --what I would call large--bags, are really not very large when I start adding the reading glasses, sunglasses, makeup bag, etc.  Security isn't usually an issue for me, either. 
My newest purchase is a red sunglass case, from Mark and Graham.  It is lightweight red leather, and very easy to use, unlike the huge, hard case my sunglasses came with. Right now red is drawing me in(except in clothes!,) as my recent purchase during the Mulberry sale was a red makeup bag.  Love it!  Had I waited and given it some serious thought, I would have lost out, as it sold out quickly.  Once in awhile a snap decision is not regretted.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Here is my preloved (and a very good price!) Chanel vertical tote.  It's larger than the PST and smaller than the GST.  The interior is pristine, and the exterior is excellent.  It's a beautiful blue red, and I love caviar.  My black wallet and card case coordinate nicely.  I don't have any desire for more Chanel, as the prices are  outrageous.  I just find totes go a long way in fitting all the necessities.
> View attachment 3949577
> View attachment 3949579
> View attachment 3949581


Oh Barbee, it’s beautiful! I love it. So classic! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here is my preloved (and a very good price!) Chanel vertical tote.  It's larger than the PST and smaller than the GST.  The interior is pristine, and the exterior is excellent.  It's a beautiful blue red, and I love caviar.  My black wallet and card case coordinate nicely.  I don't have any desire for more Chanel, as the prices are  outrageous.  I just find totes go a long way in fitting all the necessities.
> View attachment 3949577
> View attachment 3949579
> View attachment 3949581



LOVE it Barbee, I don't see it as outdated! Not at all!  the color is gorgeous 



ElainePG said:


> What a great-looking Chanel tote, barbee! The blue-red color is gorgeous.
> *I find open (as opposed to flap) bags to be very convenient, too*. I don't live in a big city, and I don't take public transportation, so security isn't a consideration (except when DH and I travel). *I just like being able to reach into my bag and pull out my wallet or phone without having to fuss.* Is that why you like a tote bag?



Absolute like that too Elaine!  ..did I tell you that I love my Birkin


----------



## Cilifene

Okay, this is not showing as I thought it would - and I can't delete the pic


----------



## skyqueen

bagnshoofetish said:


> I had no idea we had a thread for grown ups!  Where’ve I been?  Morning ladies! [emoji173]️


Good morning, Bagnshoo, and welcome!
I've "seen" you around, glad you found us. BTW...did/do you work at a zoo?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Reissue was out today - and of cause a black and white outfit. The shirt is H&M...
> 
> View attachment 3949199


Love the shirt!


barbee said:


> Here is my preloved (and a very good price!) Chanel vertical tote.  It's larger than the PST and smaller than the GST.  The interior is pristine, and the exterior is excellent.  It's a beautiful blue red, and I love caviar.  My black wallet and card case coordinate nicely.  I don't have any desire for more Chanel, as the prices are  outrageous.  I just find totes go a long way in fitting all the necessities.
> View attachment 3949577
> View attachment 3949579
> View attachment 3949581


Gorgeous and NOT dated. Love the color!


----------



## Cilifene

Ok, here is how it should be  DH sent this to me this morning ..


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Ok, here is how it should be  DH sent this to me this morning ..


Happy birthday, dear! This is very funny!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Ok, here is how it should be  DH sent this to me this morning ..


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## 19flowers

Happy Birthday Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Happy birthday, dear! This is very funny!


Thank you dear!  Yeah, I find it hilarious 



barbee said:


> Happy Birthday!!





19flowers said:


> Happy Birthday Cilifene!



Thank you!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Ok, here is how it should be  DH sent this to me this morning ..


Happy Birthday, Cilifene! You share your special day with our middle dd who turns 22 today. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Happy Birthday, Cilifene! You share your special day with our middle dd who turns 22 today. Enjoy your day!



Thanks CDM, Happy birthday to your daughter too ..


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ok, here is how it should be  DH sent this to me this morning ..


Oh Yea! Happy Birthday, dear friend!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Oh Yea! Happy Birthday, dear friend!



Thanks my dear friend!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

skyqueen said:


> Good morning, Bagnshoo, and welcome!
> I've "seen" you around, glad you found us. BTW...did/do you work at a zoo?



I did for 15 years and retired in 2016.  Prior to that was in the music biz. [emoji1360]


----------



## chessmont

bagnshoofetish said:


> I did for 15 years and retired in 2016.  Prior to that was in the music biz. [emoji1360]


Sounds like you have had an interesting life!


----------



## skyqueen

bagnshoofetish said:


> I did for 15 years and retired in 2016.  Prior to that was in the music biz. [emoji1360]


I thought you did. Bet you have a ton of stories. We are all animal lovers so you're in the right place


----------



## Cilifene

Cats and boxes.  Tiger made a nest - I barely took the things out before he was nesting


----------



## barbee

Ladies, thanks for the comments on my bag.  Would you believe, nearing the end of my first month of my 6 month handbag ban, I have no real wants, needs, desires for a new bag?  Ok, I have a smidge of a thought about a Polene bag.  Just watched an unboxing video. Maybe. So darn "cheap" by our standards!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Ladies, thanks for the comments on my bag.  Would you believe, nearing the end of my first month of my 6 month handbag ban, I have no real wants, needs, desires for a new bag?  Ok, I have a smidge of a thought about a Polene bag.  Just watched an unboxing video. Maybe. So darn "cheap" by our standards!


This is for you dear https://www.pursesandpugs.com/review-chanel-grand-shopping-tote-gst/


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> This is for you dear https://www.pursesandpugs.com/review-chanel-grand-shopping-tote-gst/


You are so sweet to send this to me!  It's a great review, and much appreciated.  My bag is smaller, so doesn't have the center zip compartment, and then the open pocket is smaller on the back, but has the same beautiful grey interior(which coordinates so well with the red.)
The price had been reduced on Fashionphile, plus an additional 10% sale, so I just couldn't resist.
I did read to store these bags on their side, rather than upright, which I never would have thought to do.  
For me, the vertical tote is a perfect size, between the small and large size.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> You are so sweet to send this to me!  It's a great review, and much appreciated.  My bag is smaller, so doesn't have the center zip compartment, and then the open pocket is smaller on the back, but has the same beautiful grey interior(which coordinates so well with the red.)
> The price had been reduced on Fashionphile, plus an additional 10% sale, so I just couldn't resist.
> I did read to store these bags on their side, rather than upright, which I never would have thought to do.
> For me, the vertical tote is a perfect size, between the small and large size.



My pleasure barbee, I’m so glad you liked it! I absolutely love your blue-red and sounds like you got it at a great price 

After the expensive handbag buy (4 months ago) I’ll be on the ban for at least a year


----------



## skyqueen

I bought a new bag...always wanted this style Gucci and a pink bag. Found this on Tradesy, never bought from them before. NWT and I like the idea of 2 different types of straps. Couldn't resist the price plus $50 off as a first time buyer. The color is a bit lighter/brighter. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I bought a new bag...always wanted this style Gucci and a pink bag. Found this on Tradesy, never bought from them before. NWT and I like the idea of 2 different types of straps. Couldn't resist the price plus $50 off as a first time buyer. The color is a bit lighter/brighter. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3954164
> 
> View attachment 3954165


Super pretty!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I bought a new bag...always wanted this style Gucci and a pink bag. Found this on Tradesy, never bought from them before. NWT and I like the idea of 2 different types of straps. Couldn't resist the price plus $50 off as a first time buyer. The color is a bit lighter/brighter. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3954164
> 
> View attachment 3954165


This will be a great color for all year round.  I'm not familiar with Tradesy--will you need to get it authenticated?


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> This will be a great color for all year round.  I'm not familiar with Tradesy--will you need to get it authenticated?


Similar to Fashionphile, AFF, TRR...all bags are supposed to be vetted before selling. I have enough Gucci bags/shoes to (hopefully) tell.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I bought a new bag...always wanted this style Gucci and a pink bag. Found this on Tradesy, never bought from them before. NWT and I like the idea of 2 different types of straps. Couldn't resist the price plus $50 off as a first time buyer. The color is a bit lighter/brighter. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3954164
> 
> View attachment 3954165



Very pretty!!! love the two strap option


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I bought a new bag...always wanted this style Gucci and a pink bag. Found this on Tradesy, never bought from them before. NWT and I like the idea of 2 different types of straps. Couldn't resist the price plus $50 off as a first time buyer. The color is a bit lighter/brighter. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3954164
> 
> View attachment 3954165


So pretty! I bought this style in the canvas with red trim last fall. Mine only came with one strap, the webbed.  I'd love a red leather strap for it.  Post pics when you get it!


----------



## can_do_mom

And @skyqueen speaking of luscious, bright colors, your new Gucci bag looks to be the same color as the dress I wore to dd’s party at LV on Wednesday evening.  I have worn so much black lately that dd pulled this dress out and suggested I wear it. It was a breath of fresh air.  It’s been cold and dreary here and I’m ready for warmer temps and brighter colors!  I’m posing with a darling young woman dd works with.  Dd has made some wonderful friends at LV.


----------



## can_do_mom

I can’t remember if I posted this here or not. I picked it up in Chicago last fall. Definitely a more casual vibe than your gorgeous bag, Sky but I had spotted it on an earlier trip to Chicago and decided it should come home with me on my last visit.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3955450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @skyqueen speaking of luscious, bright colors, your new Gucci bag looks to be the same color as the dress I wore to dd’s party at LV on Wednesday evening.  I have worn so much black lately that dd pulled this dress out and suggested I wear it. It was a breath of fresh air.  It’s been cold and dreary here and I’m ready for warmer temps and brighter colors!  I’m posing with a darling young woman dd works with.  Dd has made some wonderful friends at LV.


Just loving you in this colorful dress, CDM, and your smile is radiant!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3955450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @skyqueen speaking of luscious, bright colors, your new Gucci bag looks to be the same color as the dress I wore to dd’s party at LV on Wednesday evening.  I have worn so much black lately that dd pulled this dress out and suggested I wear it. It was a breath of fresh air.  It’s been cold and dreary here and I’m ready for warmer temps and brighter colors!  I’m posing with a darling young woman dd works with.  Dd has made some wonderful friends at LV.


That color looks fabulous on you and the style is perfect! I hope my bag is the same color...I'd be happy!


can_do_mom said:


> I can’t remember if I posted this here or not. I picked it up in Chicago last fall. Definitely a more casual vibe than your gorgeous bag, Sky but I had spotted it on an earlier trip to Chicago and decided it should come home with me on my last visit.
> View attachment 3955460


I love this one. too. I've wanted the Gucci Web for a while, you know me and anything horsebit 
How is the size? Can you wear it crossbody? Mine says medium...about 9" X 8".


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Just loving you in this colorful dress, CDM, and your smile is radiant!


Thanks Elaine!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> That color looks fabulous on you and the style is perfect! I hope my bag is the same color...I'd be happy!
> 
> I love this one. too. I've wanted the Gucci Web for a while, you know me and anything horsebit
> How is the size? Can you wear it crossbody? Mine says medium...about 9" X 8".


Thank you! Based on your pics, the colors are pretty close. What a fun pop of color for you! I’d never even seen the bag in that color option. I originally purchased that dress to wear to my nephew’s wedding in September and the day ended up being very warm so I hadn’t worn the dress until now. 

The size of the bag is very versatile. I usually use a smaller wallet but have no problem fitting the necessities in it. I do wear mine cross body. I know you’re taller than me but even though I’m only 5’ 4.5”, I have a long torso so I’ll bet you could wear it that way too.


----------



## can_do_mom

Mod shot for you @skyqueen , hope it’s helpful!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3956281
> 
> Mod shot for you @skyqueen , hope it’s helpful!


Thank you for a modeling shot...I love it on you and am excited! I'm taller but a short body so it should all balance out. I think my bag is the same size as yours. I had never seen that color either, just in shoes but not in a bag. That's why I snapped it up. I believe it's from last year but I don't care.
It's arriving Monday...fingers crossed!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I bought a new bag...always wanted this style Gucci and a pink bag. Found this on Tradesy, never bought from them before. NWT and I like the idea of 2 different types of straps. Couldn't resist the price plus $50 off as a first time buyer. The color is a bit lighter/brighter. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3954164
> 
> View attachment 3954165


Great bag, Sky!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3956281
> 
> Mod shot for you @skyqueen , hope it’s helpful!


Your bag is also great looking cdm!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3955450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @skyqueen speaking of luscious, bright colors, your new Gucci bag looks to be the same color as the dress I wore to dd’s party at LV on Wednesday evening.  I have worn so much black lately that dd pulled this dress out and suggested I wear it. It was a breath of fresh air.  It’s been cold and dreary here and I’m ready for warmer temps and brighter colors!  I’m posing with a darling young woman dd works with.  Dd has made some wonderful friends at LV.


Looking great!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Super pretty!



+1
It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3955450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @skyqueen speaking of luscious, bright colors, your new Gucci bag looks to be the same color as the dress I wore to dd’s party at LV on Wednesday evening.  I have worn so much black lately that dd pulled this dress out and suggested I wear it. It was a breath of fresh air.  It’s been cold and dreary here and I’m ready for warmer temps and brighter colors!  I’m posing with a darling young woman dd works with.  Dd has made some wonderful friends at LV.



You are looking fantastic cdm!  Did you get to see how to wrap twillies?


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3956281
> 
> Mod shot for you @skyqueen , hope it’s helpful!



Looks great on you


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> You are looking fantastic cdm!  Did you get to see how to wrap twillies?


Well... my dd wrapped the handle of my bag but I was in conversation with someone and didn’t pay attention. I think the champagne might have distracted me, lol! I need to go in on a normal day and have them show me.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Well... my dd wrapped the handle of my bag but I was in conversation with someone and didn’t pay attention. I think the champagne might have distracted me, lol! I need to go in on a normal day and have them show me.


LOL, that’s what Moët does


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> LOL, that’s what Moët does


You’re right, Cilifene!  And that is exactly what they were serving. It was delicious. Which might be what led me to say yes to a second glass.  

Although my dd’s and I are starting the Whole30 tomorrow so I will not be consuming any alcohol for the next 30 days. Or sugar, grains, legumes or dairy. It makes my sister’s and my buying trip in Vegas a little more challenging. I’ll do my best but have a hunch it won’t be “by the book”. Maybe I should call it a Whole25?! ​


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> You’re right, Cilifene!  And that is exactly what they were serving. It was delicious. Which might be what led me to say yes to a second glass.
> 
> Although my dd’s and I are starting the Whole30 tomorrow so I will not be consuming any alcohol for the next 30 days. Or sugar, grains, legumes or dairy. It makes my sister’s and my buying trip in Vegas a little more challenging. I’ll do my best but have a hunch it won’t be “by the book”. Maybe I should call it a Whole25?! ​



Oh, that’ll sure be a challenge


----------



## Izzy48

Are there any opinions of Alexander McQueen's box bags? Particularly the 19?


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Are there any opinions of Alexander McQueen's box bags? Particularly the 19?


Had to google it. I like the look  ...but maybe the opening is a bit of a hassle...


----------



## Izzy48

You are probably correct Cilifene, but I need a small bag for the weekend in a great red color. I thought about getting a small Prada but I am unsure of the leather in their finish in red. So, I'll think it over before I purchase anything. I really like the look of the box bag but it can wait.


----------



## bisbee

I just did a search on Net-a-Porter for red bags...there are quite a few I liked better than the box.  Look at Valentino, Gucci or JW Anderson.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> I just did a search on Net-a-Porter for red bags...there are quite a few I liked better than the box.  Look at Valentino, Gucci or JW Anderson.


Thanks for the recommendations. I haven't looked at Valentino but I will. I looked at Gucci and found several but I want to keep it under $2000. Ok, probably my ignorance, but who is JW Anderson?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I haven't looked at Valentino but I will. I looked at Gucci and found several but I want to keep it under $2000. Ok, probably my ignorance, but who is JW Anderson?


Izzy,
J W Anderson has the Pierce  bag.  Two holes, with a ring through it.  I just cannot get past that.  Otherwise, it would be a great bag.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I haven't looked at Valentino but I will. I looked at Gucci and found several but I want to keep it under $2000. Ok, probably my ignorance, but who is JW Anderson?


Izzy, about what size are you looking for?


----------



## can_do_mom

My daughters and I are starting the Whole30 today. Which means I weighed myself and took measurements and pics. Let’s just say I’ve been in denial since the holidays thinking I could eat whatever I want, whenever I want. Huh. I guess it doesn’t work that way. You’d think I’d know better than that by now.  

I need to pack for Vegas. My sister and I leave on Friday for six days. This will be the first time leaving my son since he was hospitalized. He has repeatedly assured me that he will be fine.  I believe him (or I wouldn’t be going) but it’s still hard. 

Would one of you please wave your magic wand so that my clothes will fit that way I’d like? That would expedite the whole packing process. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> *Would one of you please wave your magic wand so that my clothes will fit that way I’d like? That would expedite the whole packing process. Thanks!*


Your wish is my command... inches... begone! Bibbidy, bobbidy, boo!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> You are probably correct Cilifene, but I need a small bag for the weekend in a great red color. I thought about getting a small Prada but I am unsure of the leather in their finish in red. So, I'll think it over before I purchase anything. I really like the look of the box bag but it can wait.


Is it "box" (smooth) leather? If so, prone to scratches.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Your wish is my command... inches... begone! Bibbidy, bobbidy, boo!
> View attachment 3958479


Oh, Elaine...love this!


----------



## skyqueen

My Gucci bag came today...love it, perfect condition. I'm sure the seller never used it. Tags, leather swatch, 2 dustbags. Very pleased..for a steal! The strap looks short in the pic but it's not...the top of the bag rests at the top of my hip. I don't like them too long, slapping against my hip when I walk. Does that make sense? Gorgeous color!
I look like sh!t but I had a lot of errands to run


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci bag came today...love it, perfect condition. I'm sure the seller never used it. Tags, leather swatch, 2 dustbags. Very pleased..for a steal! The strap looks short in the pic but it's not...the top of the bag rests at the top of my hip. I don't like them too long, slapping against my hip when I walk. Does that make sense? Gorgeous color!
> I look like sh!t but I had a lot of errands to run
> View attachment 3958503


Love, love, LOVE it! The size is so versatile and that color is amazing!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci bag came today...love it, perfect condition. I'm sure the seller never used it. Tags, leather swatch, 2 dustbags. Very pleased..for a steal! The strap looks short in the pic but it's not...the top of the bag rests at the top of my hip. I don't like them too long, slapping against my hip when I walk. Does that make sense? Gorgeous color!
> I look like sh!t but I had a lot of errands to run
> View attachment 3958503


It's a great bag, and you do *not* look like poop... you look cute-casual!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci bag came today...love it, perfect condition. I'm sure the seller never used it. Tags, leather swatch, 2 dustbags. Very pleased..for a steal! The strap looks short in the pic but it's not...the top of the bag rests at the top of my hip. I don't like them too long, slapping against my hip when I walk. Does that make sense? Gorgeous color!
> I look like sh!t but I had a lot of errands to run
> View attachment 3958503



Looks absolutely perfect on you SQ!   You look beautiful I don’t see the sh!t


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy,
> J W Anderson has the Pierce  bag.  Two holes, with a ring through it.  I just cannot get past that.  Otherwise, it would be a great bag.



I know those bags since you described one of them. Later I will look at them. Thanks barbee. 


can_do_mom said:


> Izzy, about what size are you looking for?






can_do_mom said:


> Izzy, about what size are you looking for?



Just a small bag no larger than 9"7"4". I have looked at LV so I could purchase from your daughter but I can't find the right thing. I think now is a bad time for me to look so I will shelve my look for a while. If you have any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci bag came today...love it, perfect condition. I'm sure the seller never used it. Tags, leather swatch, 2 dustbags. Very pleased..for a steal! The strap looks short in the pic but it's not...the top of the bag rests at the top of my hip. I don't like them too long, slapping against my hip when I walk. Does that make sense? Gorgeous color!
> I look like sh!t but I had a lot of errands to run
> View attachment 3958503


That's such a happy color--perfect for Valentine's month, and to combat the cold/drearyness of winter.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci bag came today...love it, perfect condition. I'm sure the seller never used it. Tags, leather swatch, 2 dustbags. Very pleased..for a steal! The strap looks short in the pic but it's not...the top of the bag rests at the top of my hip. I don't like them too long, slapping against my hip when I walk. Does that make sense? Gorgeous color!
> I look like sh!t but I had a lot of errands to run
> View attachment 3958503


Looks fabulous on you! Love the bag!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Is it "box" (smooth) leather? If so, prone to scratches.


I didn't say but one of the reasons I like it so well is it is goat skin which wears extremely well. Even though it is the type of leather I want, I really think I am having too many doubts to order anything so as I said I won't purchase anything now.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Are there any opinions of Alexander McQueen's box bags? Particularly the 19?


I'm interested in a red Burberry Cape on this site and came across this McQueen Box 19. Love the chain/leather strap and the color...can't beat the price! I've never bought anything from Monnierfreres.
http://www.monnierfreres.com/box-ba...Io-7EwMWR2QIV1LjACh2R5ADpEAYYAyABEgJs-fD_BwE#


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I'm interested in a red Burberry Cape on this site and came across this McQueen Box 19. Love the chain/leather strap and the color...can't beat the price! I've never bought anything from Monnierfreres.
> http://www.monnierfreres.com/box-ba...Io-7EwMWR2QIV1LjACh2R5ADpEAYYAyABEgJs-fD_BwE#


What a deal, I am seriously tempted! The option of either leather strap or chain is one of the reasons I like this bag. Thanks!


----------



## oreo713

Hi ladies!!!   I know it's been a long time since I've posted (I have lurked every now and then to be honest).  I miss you all and will try to be a bit more active in here.  I hope you all have been well and had a fabulous holiday season and New Year!!  I see that I have over 20 pages to catch up on (or not, and just start from here).  In any event, I hope that last two months have been kind to you all.  

!WOW  I just scrolled up and saw that great new bag SQ!!!   My favorite color, and you look fabulous!!)  Wear it in the best of health!!)


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi ladies!!!   I know it's been a long time since I've posted (I have lurked every now and then to be honest).  I miss you all and will try to be a bit more active in here.  I hope you all have been well and had a fabulous holiday season and New Year!!  I see that I have over 20 pages to catch up on (or not, and just start from here).  In any event, I hope that last two months have been kind to you all.
> 
> !WOW  I just scrolled up and saw that great new bag SQ!!!   My favorite color, and you look fabulous!!)  Wear it in the best of health!!)


Good to see you here dear, I was just thinking about you this past weekend and hoping everything was okay with you.


----------



## barbee

[WQUOTE="oreo713, post: 32027814, member: 131202"]Hi ladies!!!   I know it's been a long time since I've posted (I have lurked every now and then to be honest).  I miss you all and will try to be a bit more active in here.  I hope you all have been well and had a fabulous holiday season and New Year!!  I see that I have over 20 pages to catch up on (or not, and just start from here).  In any event, I hope that last two months have been kind to you all. 

!WOW  I just scrolled up and saw that great new bag SQ!!!   My favorite color, and you look fabulous!!)  Wear it in the best of health!!)[/QUOTE
Welcome back!  Quite a few of us are not posting much.  Maybe the winter blues... although it's in the 60's in lower Alabama today(my home.)


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi ladies!!!   I know it's been a long time since I've posted (I have lurked every now and then to be honest).  I miss you all and will try to be a bit more active in here.  I hope you all have been well and had a fabulous holiday season and New Year!!  I see that I have over 20 pages to catch up on (or not, and just start from here).  In any event, I hope that last two months have been kind to you all.
> 
> !WOW  I just scrolled up and saw that great new bag SQ!!!   My favorite color, and you look fabulous!!)  Wear it in the best of health!!)


ALWAYS good to "see" you, dear!
Yes...our favorite color


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> I'm interested in a red Burberry Cape on this site and came across this McQueen Box 19. Love the chain/leather strap and the color...can't beat the price! I've never bought anything from Monnierfreres.
> http://www.monnierfreres.com/box-ba...Io-7EwMWR2QIV1LjACh2R5ADpEAYYAyABEgJs-fD_BwE#


Interesting site!  I got tired of scrolling through the sale items...a new place to browse!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Interesting site!  I got tired of scrolling through the sale items...a new place to browse!


How's retirement going? Bet you're busier then you ever imagined!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Hi ladies!!!   I know it's been a long time since I've posted (I have lurked every now and then to be honest).  I miss you all and will try to be a bit more active in here.  I hope you all have been well and had a fabulous holiday season and New Year!!  I see that I have over 20 pages to catch up on (or not, and just start from here).  In any event, I hope that last two months have been kind to you all.
> 
> !WOW  I just scrolled up and saw that great new bag SQ!!!   My favorite color, and you look fabulous!!)  Wear it in the best of health!!)


Oreo! If I could like a post more than once, I would do it 20 times! I was thinking about you more than once this last weekend (great minds think alike, @ElainePG ) and I was wondering how you were doing. I hope your holiday season was good. 

Take care and please don’t hesitate to pop in and say hello and let us know what you’re up to!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> How's retirement going? Bet you're busier then you ever imagined!


Not that busy!  My brother is in the hospital, and is on the mend, but it was touch and go for a few days.  He’s still in bad shape, but at least it is going in the right direction...he had acute pancreatitis.  They are still trying to get the infection under control, and will remove his gall bladder once that is ok.  It will be a long haul...so, that is what has been my focus for the past several weeks.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Not that busy!  My brother is in the hospital, and is on the mend, but it was touch and go for a few days.  He’s still in bad shape, but at least it is going in the right direction...he had acute pancreatitis.  They are still trying to get the infection under control, and will remove his gall bladder once that is ok.  It will be a long haul...so, that is what has been my focus for the past several weeks.


Prayers, dear.......


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Not that busy!  My brother is in the hospital, and is on the mend, but it was touch and go for a few days.  He’s still in bad shape, but at least it is going in the right direction...he had acute pancreatitis.  They are still trying to get the infection under control, and will remove his gall bladder once that is ok.  It will be a long haul...so, that is what has been my focus for the past several weeks.


I’m sorry your brother has been so sick, Bisbee. Not how you had imagined spending your time, but I’m sure he’s grateful that you can be with him. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Not that busy!  My brother is in the hospital, and is on the mend, but it was touch and go for a few days.  He’s still in bad shape, but at least it is going in the right direction...he had acute pancreatitis.  They are still trying to get the infection under control, and will remove his gall bladder once that is ok.  It will be a long haul...so, that is what has been my focus for the past several weeks.



Oh dear, hugs and best wishes


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Not that busy!  My brother is in the hospital, and is on the mend, but it was touch and go for a few days.  He’s still in bad shape, but at least it is going in the right direction...he had acute pancreatitis.  They are still trying to get the infection under control, and will remove his gall bladder once that is ok.  It will be a long haul...so, that is what has been my focus for the past several weeks.


So sorry to hear this, bisbee. Sounds as though it's been a scary time for your family. I'm glad that they're working to get the infection under control, and I hope things continue to move in the right direction.


----------



## bisbee

Thanks for your prayers and good thoughts!  Things are going well...he was moved from the ICU to special care yesterday.  When I walked into his room, he was almost himself...joking and having conversation.  Such a change...he had been still sedated and intubated the day before!  As I told him, slow and steady wins the race...we have turned the corner with a journey still ahead, but it’s looking good now.


----------



## bisbee

So, my brother-in-law called to tell me that my brother is a bit confused(more than a bit).  He wants to get out of bed and go home...we think it’s a combination of the drugs he’s been on and just the shock of being in the hospital for almost 2 weeks at this point.  I’ll see how he is tomorrow, but he still has to get better, then have his gall bladder surgery, and then go to a rehab facility to build up his strength.

I did get myself a gift...a new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag.  I only have one other purse, which was also pre-loved.  This one was too good a deal to pass up from a great source!


----------



## chessmont

bisbee said:


> So, my brother-in-law called to tell me that my brother is a bit confused(more than a bit).  He wants to get out of bed and go home...we think it’s a combination of the drugs he’s been on and just the shock of being in the hospital for almost 2 weeks at this point.  I’ll see how he is tomorrow, but he still has to get better, then have his gall bladder surgery, and then go to a rehab facility to build up his strength.
> 
> I did get myself a gift...a new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag.  I only have one other purse, which was also pre-loved.  This one was too good a deal to pass up from a great source!


Oh so sorry to hear about the setback - I hope it is just a small one.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> So, my brother-in-law called to tell me that my brother is a bit confused(more than a bit).  He wants to get out of bed and go home...we think it’s a combination of the drugs he’s been on and just the shock of being in the hospital for almost 2 weeks at this point.  I’ll see how he is tomorrow, but he still has to get better, then have his gall bladder surgery, and then go to a rehab facility to build up his strength.
> 
> I did get myself a gift...a new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag.  I only have one other purse, which was also pre-loved.  This one was too good a deal to pass up from a great source!


That's an upsetting setback, *bisbee*. I hope that things are better today.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> So, my brother-in-law called to tell me that my brother is a bit confused(more than a bit).  He wants to get out of bed and go home...we think it’s a combination of the drugs he’s been on and just the shock of being in the hospital for almost 2 weeks at this point.  I’ll see how he is tomorrow, but he still has to get better, then have his gall bladder surgery, and then go to a rehab facility to build up his strength.
> 
> I did get myself a gift...a new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag.  I only have one other purse, which was also pre-loved.  This one was too good a deal to pass up from a great source!


Hope your brother is better today!
Post a pic of your beautiful Bottega bag...pretty please


----------



## bisbee

My beautiful new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> My beautiful new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967198


A classic...enjoy, dear!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> My beautiful new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967198


This is gorgeous... wear in good health, and wishing improved health to your brother as well.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> My beautiful new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967198


Classic hobo style   hope your brother is better ...


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> My beautiful new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967198


I love the color!


----------



## bisbee

My brother is doing better...thanks!  Still a long road ahead (so many things were affected) but he is continuing in the right direction.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I love the color!


Love the bag, BV's quality is outstanding.


----------



## Izzy48

Perhaps this is not the place to ask this but I am thinking of the families in Broward County, Florida who lost their children today. Perhaps more than children possibly teachers as well. I cannot imagine how the loved ones of these families feel though I have seen true grief in my profession and have certainly experienced it as well as all of us have at our age. Please remember these families in your prayers, thoughts and wishes for their ability to somehow get through this tragedy. Their lives will never be the same. Also think of the medical professionals who see and treat these horrible injuries and have to tell the families the ones they love are gone. Their lives will never be the same either. I pray their skills and abilities are at their best and they can save as many as possible. The same goes for the brave men and women who are first responders. Not only are their lives on the line but they see the worse of it all.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Perhaps this is not the place to ask this but I am thinking of the families in Broward County, Florida who lost their children today. Perhaps more than children possibly teachers as well. I cannot imagine how the loved ones of these families feel though I have seen true grief in my profession and have certainly experienced it as well as all of us have at our age. Please remember these families in your prayers, thoughts and wishes for their ability to somehow get through this tragedy. Their lives will never be the same. Also think of the medical professionals who see and treat these horrible injuries and have to tell the families the ones they love are gone. Their lives will never be the same either. I pray their skills and abilities are at their best and they can save as many as possible. The same goes for the brave men and women who are first responders. Not only are their lives on the line but they see the worse of it all.


Thank you for those words, Izzy.  Our prayers are needed.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Perhaps this is not the place to ask this but I am thinking of the families in Broward County, Florida who lost their children today. Perhaps more than children possibly teachers as well. I cannot imagine how the loved ones of these families feel though I have seen true grief in my profession and have certainly experienced it as well as all of us have at our age. Please remember these families in your prayers, thoughts and wishes for their ability to somehow get through this tragedy. Their lives will never be the same. Also think of the medical professionals who see and treat these horrible injuries and have to tell the families the ones they love are gone. Their lives will never be the same either. I pray their skills and abilities are at their best and they can save as many as possible. The same goes for the brave men and women who are first responders. Not only are their lives on the line but they see the worse of it all.


Thanks Izzy...once again, I am heartsick about another unimaginable tragedy.  SOMETHING has to be done!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> My beautiful new-to-me Bottega Veneta bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967198


Beautiful bag in such a nice color!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Perhaps this is not the place to ask this but I am thinking of the families in Broward County, Florida who lost their children today. Perhaps more than children possibly teachers as well. I cannot imagine how the loved ones of these families feel though I have seen true grief in my profession and have certainly experienced it as well as all of us have at our age. Please remember these families in your prayers, thoughts and wishes for their ability to somehow get through this tragedy. Their lives will never be the same. Also think of the medical professionals who see and treat these horrible injuries and have to tell the families the ones they love are gone. Their lives will never be the same either. I pray their skills and abilities are at their best and they can save as many as possible. The same goes for the brave men and women who are first responders. Not only are their lives on the line but they see the worse of it all.


I haven’t been able to get this tragedy out of my mind. I read an article where they interviewed the mother of a daughter that was missing. She shared that her husband, the father, had ridden a bike to the school to try and find their daughter because you could not drive near the scene. For some reason that just tore my heart in two. I could easily picture my husband frantically pedaling, looking for his baby girl. In the end they found out that she had perished. Sad doesn’t even begin to cover it. Such an unimaginable loss to so, so many. You are so right, Izzy. Prayers are definitely needed. And God bless those who go to their aid. Doctors, first responders, police and more.


----------



## bisbee

bisbee said:


> Thanks Izzy...once again, I am heartsick about another unimaginable tragedy.  SOMETHING has to be done!


And by that I mean action...not only thoughts and prayers.  I won’t elaborate due to TPF rules...


----------



## iwantahermes

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ! - I'm so glad too. It makes it so much easier to use all the bags when the collection only counts four ... obviously
> Ok, I know it's NOT ideel for most of you - but for me it is THE perfect amount in the collection.
> Now the interesting thing is -- for how long can I keep it this way ....


Hi Cilifene
I'm so taken by your style...I'm nearly 59 too, I live in the UK and have too many bags!! At 59 I need to find my own style as you have so I need to start decluttering! I'm intrigued as to the 4 bags that you now own - your wonderful B, the so stylish Reissue ( I know about these but what are the other two )?
I'm going to use you as my style role model!!


----------



## Cilifene

iwantahermes said:


> Hi Cilifene
> I'm so taken by your style...I'm nearly 59 too, I live in the UK and have too many bags!! At 59 I need to find my own style as you have so I need to start decluttering! I'm intrigued as to the 4 bags that you now own - your wonderful B, the so stylish Reissue ( I know about these but what are the other two )?
> I'm going to use you as my style role model!!



Thank you for you kind words iwhantahermes!  How many bags do you have? 
The other two are LV Speedy Damier 25 and Proenza Schouler PS1 mini.


----------



## Cilifene

My mother doesn't use her Bal First at the moment cause she feels more comfy using the LV pochette NM - so I borrowed the lovely First and it is coming with me at work tomorrow.

Did someone said tassels are only for the young ones?  

It's a Chevre from 07 I think the last year they were made of chevre.

*Elaine*, do you still have your beautiful yellow City?  and your Town?


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thank you for you kind words iwhantahermes!  How many bags do you have?
> The other two are LV Speedy Damier 25 and Proenza Schouler PS1 mini.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973011
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973015


Wish we had the weather to wear that cute fur.  It's mid 70's now( not sure how to translate to C)  When I traveled upstairs, had to put the air on!  It's mid February.  Something is wrong here.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> My mother doesn't use her Bal First at the moment cause she feels more comfy using the LV pochette NM - so I borrowed the lovely First and it is coming with me at work tomorrow.
> 
> Did someone said tassels are only for the young ones?
> 
> It's a Chevre from 07 I think the last year they were made of chevre.
> 
> *Elaine*, do you still have your beautiful yellow City?  and your Town?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973552


Yes, I still have both bags! In fact, I'm carrying my bright yellow City bag this week. It's very cheerful! The one problem I found with the City bag is that the strap was too short and narrow for me. I prefer a longer strap, so I have the option of cross body carrying. So I replaced the strap with a wide woven one from Mautto. At the time, contrasting straps weren't a "fashion statement," but who cares? I just wanted to feel comfortable. But now I am the height of high fashion, LOL! (As though anyone in my tiny town notices such things!)


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I still have both bags! In fact, I'm carrying my bright yellow City bag this week. It's very cheerful! The one problem I found with the City bag is that the strap was too short and narrow for me. I prefer a longer strap, so I have the option of cross body carrying. So I replaced the strap with a wide woven one from Mautto. At the time, contrasting straps weren't a "fashion statement," but who cares? I just wanted to feel comfortable. But now I am the height of high fashion, LOL! (As though anyone in my tiny town notices such things!)
> View attachment 3973659



It’s so beautiful and that straps is PERFECT Elaine.


----------



## can_do_mom

Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.



Dearest CDM! My condolences again! You have been in my thoughts since I wrote on IG.
I’m so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.


 I wish I was close to you  geographically to be there in person for you. I am so deeply sorry. You and your family are in my heart and prayers .


----------



## bisbee

can-do-mom...I have no words that will bring comfort to you at this terrible time.  Just know that you can come here and find support.  I extend a virtual hug to you...I too have held you in my heart since I read your terrible news...


----------



## megt10

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.


Jodie, I am so very sorry. I saw your post on Instagram. If there’s anything I can do please let me know. There are no words.


----------



## oreo713

Dear Jodie... I am shocked and saddened to hear your devastating news.  I am so very, very sorry.   I wish  had the words to comfort you, but there are none.  You and your family are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.


My heart goes out to you!  So much in life we cannot understand.  You are a wonderful mother, and will be strong for your children, I know.


----------



## skyqueen

Darling Jodie...no words can express what you must be feeling. Something so sudden just adds to the pain and shock. Thank God you have your wonderful children to help you through this heartbreak.

When you are ready, this thread may bring you some comfort. You are not alone...we are here for you 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/death-of-a-loved-one-support-group.807479/

Sending love, thoughts and prayers to you and your children


----------



## bagnshoofetish

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.



OMG.  Just came back to this thread and read this.  I am so very sorry.  This is heartbreaking to say the very least.  I will hold you in my thoughts today.  
Please stay in touch here.
[emoji173]️[emoji1374]


----------



## youngster

Can_do_mom, I lurk on this thread and just read your heartbreaking news.  I am so very sorry for your loss.  Thoughts and prayers are with you and your children at this time.


----------



## 19flowers

can_do_mom said:


> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince. A wonderful husband and father. We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.



I am so sorry you have lost your beloved husband --- you and your children are in my thoughts and prayers -- my heart is breaking for all of you.    Sending hugs  ((( )))


----------



## Cookiefiend

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.



Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to hear this! I can only imagine how you are feeling, please know we are all thinking of you and sending you virtual hugs. < hug >


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.


My heart is breaking for you, my dear. I am so very sorry for the devastating loss of your life partner. The photos that you posted say it all... the two of you were truly soulmates. 
There are no words of comfort that I can offer at such a sorrowful time, but I am sending my love and prayers to you and to your family.


----------



## chessmont

OMG I am so sorry for your tragedy!  I have no words that will bring comfort to you and your family but I am thinking of you at this time of sorrow for you.


----------



## can_do_mom

Thank you dear friends. I am on my way to the funeral home. The funeral home! Where we will make plans to honor my beloved husband. It doesn’t seem real. When I called the clinic for an appointment for medication to calm me and help me sleep they offered a 6:30 slot. I quickly replied, “Not that late. My husband won’t like that.” before I remembered and began to cry.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you dear friends. I am on my way to the funeral home. The funeral home! Where we will make plans to honor my beloved husband. It doesn’t seem real. When I called the clinic for an appointment for medication to calm me and help me sleep they offered a



Sending more hugs and love my friend


----------



## oreo713

Jodie,  I wish there was something I could do to ease your pain.  My heart hurts so badly for you.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you dear friends. I am on my way to the funeral home. The funeral home! Where we will make plans to honor my beloved husband. It doesn’t seem real. When I called the clinic for an appointment for medication to calm me and help me sleep they offered a 6:30 slot. I quickly replied, “Not that late. My husband won’t like that.” before I remembered and began to cry.


A small comfort but remember you are loved here! We are here for you, no matter what


----------



## hockeymama

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.



CDM I am so sorry for your loss. You don’t know me but I enjoy reading your posts and how you have let us know your family as well. It’s quite evident he knows you live and devotion. I wish your family peace and healing.


----------



## Pagan

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.


I'm so very sorry to hear this; there are no words at times like these, but you and your children are in my thoughts.


----------



## msd_bags

CDM, so sorry for your loss.  I just lurk in this thread but I "know" you from another thread.  Praying for strength for you and for your kids on these very tough times.


----------



## barbee

CDM, I am crying with you tonight.  Sending love and prayers.


----------



## climbgirl

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.


I am so very sorry for your loss. I feel as if I know you from all your posts and my heart goes out to you and your children.  Sending prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## can_do_mom

Thank you all for your kindness. You cannot imagine how wonderful everyone is being. An old classmate owns a lovely restaurant that our daughter worked at last summer and our son is currently working at. They have supplied tons of food for our family already. Now today they told me they want to provide the meal for Mike’s funeral at no charge. They even offered to have employees work it to serve us! Another friend is a professional musician. He has volunteered to provide any music for the service. So much food has been delivered. Flowers and more. I am so thankful for everyone’s kindness to me including the words of encouragement you have shared with me here.​


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3975986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness. You cannot imagine how wonderful everyone is being. An old classmate owns a lovely restaurant that our daughter worked at last summer and our son is currently working at. They have supplied tons of food for our family already. Now today they told me they want to provide the meal for Mike’s funeral at no charge. They even offered to have employees work it to serve us! Another friend is a professional musician. He has volunteered to provide any music for the service. So much food has been delivered. Flowers and more. I am so thankful for everyone’s kindness to me including the words of encouragement you have shared with me here.​



I’m so pleased to hear you’re surrounded with so much love. The practical things in this state are almost impossible to take care of - it really warms my heart very much to hear what everyone is doing to help!
Sending you more hugs ... with tears in my eyes.


----------



## bisbee

CDM...it is wonderful that your friends and the community are gathering around you and your family.  It sounds like you are welcoming them...please continue to do so.  People often don’t know what to do in these very trying times, so they do whatever they can.  Let them help...and take care of yourself and your children.


----------



## can_do_mom

I accidentally double posted. We are headed home from our errand running. So many things to do and decisions to be made. I purchased a gold chain and will be wearing my husband’s wedding ring around my neck. It’s a plain gold band but heavy. He never took it off.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I accidentally double posted. We are headed home from our errand running. So many things to do and decisions to be made. I purchased a gold chain and *will be wearing my husband’s wedding ring around my neck.* It’s a plain gold band but heavy. He never took it off.



Love this CDM! Very loveing.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> I accidentally double posted. We are headed home from our errand running. So many things to do and decisions to be made. I purchased a gold chain and will be wearing my husband’s wedding ring around my neck. It’s a plain gold band but heavy. He never took it off.


Lovely.  Try to make only those decisions that NEED to be made now.  There are many, but not all of them are urgent...put off what you can.  There will be time for those...

Many hugs being sent your way...


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3975986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness. You cannot imagine how wonderful everyone is being. An old classmate owns a lovely restaurant that our daughter worked at last summer and our son is currently working at. They have supplied tons of food for our family already. Now today they told me they want to provide the meal for Mike’s funeral at no charge. They even offered to have employees work it to serve us! Another friend is a professional musician. He has volunteered to provide any music for the service. So much food has been delivered. Flowers and more. I am so thankful for everyone’s kindness to me including the words of encouragement you have shared with me here.​


What a fabulous picture! I stopped by to find out how you're doing. How wonderful to have such good friends and support. But you and Mike must have been terrific friends to others to warrant so much love and help. You reap what you sow!
You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3975986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness. You cannot imagine how wonderful everyone is being. An old classmate owns a lovely restaurant that our daughter worked at last summer and our son is currently working at. They have supplied tons of food for our family already. Now today they told me they want to provide the meal for Mike’s funeral at no charge. They even offered to have employees work it to serve us! Another friend is a professional musician. He has volunteered to provide any music for the service. So much food has been delivered. Flowers and more. I am so thankful for everyone’s kindness to me including the words of encouragement you have shared with me here.​


I'm so glad to hear that everyone in your community is rallying around you. It doesn't surprise me in the least. You are such a warm, caring person... you spread joy wherever you go. It is completely understandable that people in your community want to support you now, when you're the one who needs to be cared for.

We are here for you, dear.


----------



## can_do_mom

It has been many days of decisions and preparations. A funeral takes more planning than I realized. But how could anyone possibly know what a funeral involves until by necessity they must plan one?  Finding new places to put the many, many flowers we are receiving. Hosting the multitudes who come to express their sympathy and bring food. We could feed an army and yet, I cannot eat. Trying to comfort my grieving children. Picking out the right dress to wear to the visitation which will be a very long day and night so I need it to be comfortable. And another dress for the funeral. I want to make my husband proud. To represent him well. I plan to wear my new LV bag and have Leah wrap the handle with the beautiful bandeau pictured above that he bought me for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## ivdw

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3978681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been many days of decisions and preparations. A funeral takes more planning than I realized. But how could anyone possibly know what a funeral involves until by necessity they must plan one?  Finding new places to put the many, many flowers we are receiving. Hosting the multitudes who come to express their sympathy and bring food. We could feed an army and yet, I cannot eat. Trying to comfort my grieving children. Picking out the right dress to wear to the visitation which will be a very long day and night so I need it to be comfortable. And another dress for the funeral. I want to make my husband proud. To represent him well. I plan to wear my new LV bag and have Leah wrap the handle with the beautiful bandeau pictured above that he bought me for Valentine’s Day.


I wish you so much strength, you are in my prayers...I'm sure he would be very proud of you..


----------



## 19flowers

can_do_mom said:


> It has been many days of decisions and preparations. A funeral takes more planning than I realized. But how could anyone possibly know what a funeral involves until by necessity they must plan one? Finding new places to put the many, many flowers we are receiving. Hosting the multitudes who come to express their sympathy and bring food. We could feed an army and yet, I cannot eat. Trying to comfort my grieving children. Picking out the right dress to wear to the visitation which will be a very long day and night so I need it to be comfortable. And another dress for the funeral. I want to make my husband proud. To represent him well. I plan to wear my new LV bag and have Leah wrap the handle with the beautiful bandeau pictured above that he bought me for Valentine’s Day.




I know your husband would be proud of you --- sending prayers and hugs for the days ahead.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3978681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been many days of decisions and preparations. A funeral takes more planning than I realized. But how could anyone possibly know what a funeral involves until by necessity they must plan one?  Finding new places to put the many, many flowers we are receiving. Hosting the multitudes who come to express their sympathy and bring food. We could feed an army and yet, I cannot eat. Trying to comfort my grieving children. Picking out the right dress to wear to the visitation which will be a very long day and night so I need it to be comfortable. And another dress for the funeral. I want to make my husband proud. To represent him well. I plan to wear my new LV bag and have Leah wrap the handle with the beautiful bandeau pictured above that he bought me for Valentine’s Day.


I can tell by the wonderful picture of the two of you...Mike always has been and always will be PROUD OF YOU! Every decision you make will be perfect


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3978681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been many days of decisions and preparations. A funeral takes more planning than I realized. But how could anyone possibly know what a funeral involves until by necessity they must plan one?  Finding new places to put the many, many flowers we are receiving. Hosting the multitudes who come to express their sympathy and bring food. We could feed an army and yet, I cannot eat. Trying to comfort my grieving children. Picking out the right dress to wear to the visitation which will be a very long day and night so I need it to be comfortable. And another dress for the funeral. I want to make my husband proud. To represent him well. I plan to wear my new LV bag and have Leah wrap the handle with the beautiful bandeau pictured above that he bought me for Valentine’s Day.


I'm sure you will do everything beautifully, dear. It sounds as though the whole community is rallying around you, which is understandable given what a warm and caring person you are. Now all the love is coming back to you in your time of need.


----------



## youngster

19flowers said:


> I know your husband would be proud of you --- sending prayers and hugs for the days ahead.



+1000


----------



## bisbee

CDM...just echoing what the others have said.  Try to allow your children to comfort you as well...it will help them to know they are helping you.  Also...try to eat a little...a bite here, a bite there.  This is a very trying time for you, both physically and emotionally...you need some nourishment.  As skyqueen said, Mike was always proud of you and always will be...


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> CDM...just echoing what the others have said.  Try to allow your children to comfort you as well...it will help them to know they are helping you.  Also...try to eat a little...a bite here, a bite there.  This is a very trying time for you, both physically and emotionally...you need some nourishment.  As skyqueen said, Mike was always proud of you and always will be...


----------



## Cilifene

Black and white pattern mix with PS1 mini and Hermes white Clic bracelet.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Black and white pattern mix with PS1 mini and Hermes white Clic bracelet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979687


I hope you realize you look like a fashion model!  As usual, I love the look!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I hope you realize you look like a fashion model!  As usual, I love the look!



Aww, thank you barbee! but I assure you it’s very much about the angle. I took this picture via Apple Watch.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Black and white pattern mix with PS1 mini and Hermes white Clic bracelet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979687


Brilliant pattern mixing!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Black and white pattern mix with PS1 mini and Hermes white Clic bracelet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979687


Just WOW!


----------



## Love Of My Life

can_do_mom said:


> I accidentally double posted. We are headed home from our errand running. So many things to do and decisions to be made. I purchased a gold chain and will be wearing my husband’s wedding ring around my neck. It’s a plain gold band but heavy. He never took it off.



I am truly sorry for your loss & what a beautiful tribute to your husband. May you find comfort in your
most cherished memories that you have as a family.


----------



## Mayfly285

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3974378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who are on instagram may know my heartbreaking news. My dear husband passed away very unexpectedly in the night last night. We believe it was his heart. He was only 54 and I am devastated, as are our three children. He was my prince.  A wonderful husband and father.  We shared almost 30 years together, 27 in marriage, more than half my life and I am lost without him.



I’m so late seeing your terrible news, CDM, but my heart is breaking for you and your children. Sending you love and prayers, sweetheart ... xx


----------



## skyqueen

Sending love and STRENGTH your way, CDM


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Sending love and STRENGTH your way, CDM



Me too ...


----------



## can_do_mom

Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and prayers. The love and support we have received has been breathtaking. Our home is filled with flowers and we gave over half the arrangements away to other family members and health care facilities in our area. The florist told another family member that this funeral has been their biggest event ever and that they had run out of ideas so as not to duplicate floral arrangements. We received almost 70 beautiful plants, flowers, etc. Some are huge. I will have to give more away because we simply don’t have room! 

The visitation was immense. So many came to pay respects that people were waiting in line for hours. I weep thinking of it. My husband was so loved! I never left my stool. I only wish I’d had more time to talk to people. Unfortunately they had to keep the line moving. Some just left the line and hugged me yesterday at the funeral. 

The funeral was lovely. My sweet husband was honored. His employees were all there and stood when asked. They loved him so. I heard over and over again that he was the best boss they had ever had. Even past employees through the years came to tell me that. 

A contractor that we had worked for opened the rooftop terrace of his restaurant overlooking the river and put on a private party for our immediate family after the funeral. There were about 40 of us there and it was the perfect way to close out a very difficult day. 

I could go on and on. So many people weeping as they told me story after story of the kind things my husband had done for them without mentioning it to anyone else. Why does someone have to die for their true greatness to be revealed? My man was a humble, hardworking person who never wanted to be in the spotlight but the last two days the spotlight has indeed shown on him and he is the rare example of looking even more beautiful upon close examination.


----------



## climbgirl

I think all of us here have been thinking of you and praying for your family.  I hope you find comfort in what you already knew, that he was a good man, husband and father and will be missed by many.  Take heart in knowing many are thinking of you.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thank you for you kind words iwhantahermes!  How many bags do you have?
> The other two are LV Speedy Damier 25 and Proenza Schouler PS1 mini.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973011
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973015


Look wonderful as usual!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3983324
> 
> Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and prayers. The love and support we have received has been breathtaking. Our home is filled with flowers and we gave over half the arrangements away to other family members and health care facilities in our area. The florist told another family member that this funeral has been their biggest event ever and that they had run out of ideas so as not to duplicate floral arrangements. We received almost 70 beautiful plants, flowers, etc. Some are huge. I will have to give more away because we simply don’t have room!
> 
> The visitation was immense. So many came to pay respects that people were waiting in line for hours. I weep thinking of it. My husband was so loved! I never left my stool. I only wish I’d had more time to talk to people. Unfortunately they had to keep the line moving. Some just left the line and hugged me yesterday at the funeral.
> 
> The funeral was lovely. My sweet husband was honored. His employees were all there and stood when asked. They loved him so. I heard over and over again that he was the best boss they had ever had. Even past employees through the years came to tell me that.
> 
> A contractor that we had worked for opened the rooftop terrace of his restaurant overlooking the river and put on a private party for our immediate family after the funeral. There were about 40 of us there and it was the perfect way to close out a very difficult day.
> 
> I could go on and on. So many people weeping as they told me story after story of the kind things my husband had done for them without mentioning it to anyone else. Why does someone have to die for their true greatness to be revealed? My man was a humble, hardworking person who never wanted to be in the spotlight but the last two days the spotlight has indeed shown on him and he is the rare example of looking even more beautiful upon close examination.



Such a wonderful tribute for your husband. You and your family are thought of constantly and you are in our hearts.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3983324
> 
> Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and prayers. The love and support we have received has been breathtaking. Our home is filled with flowers and we gave over half the arrangements away to other family members and health care facilities in our area. The florist told another family member that this funeral has been their biggest event ever and that they had run out of ideas so as not to duplicate floral arrangements. We received almost 70 beautiful plants, flowers, etc. Some are huge. I will have to give more away because we simply don’t have room!
> 
> The visitation was immense. So many came to pay respects that people were waiting in line for hours. I weep thinking of it. My husband was so loved! I never left my stool. I only wish I’d had more time to talk to people. Unfortunately they had to keep the line moving. Some just left the line and hugged me yesterday at the funeral.
> 
> The funeral was lovely. My sweet husband was honored. His employees were all there and stood when asked. They loved him so. I heard over and over again that he was the best boss they had ever had. Even past employees through the years came to tell me that.
> 
> A contractor that we had worked for opened the rooftop terrace of his restaurant overlooking the river and put on a private party for our immediate family after the funeral. There were about 40 of us there and it was the perfect way to close out a very difficult day.
> 
> I could go on and on. So many people weeping as they told me story after story of the kind things my husband had done for them without mentioning it to anyone else. Why does someone have to die for their true greatness to be revealed? My man was a humble, hardworking person who never wanted to be in the spotlight but the last two days the spotlight has indeed shown on him and he is the rare example of looking even more beautiful upon close examination.


This will give you and your children comfort for the rest of your lives...your dear husband and father was truly loved by so many because of the wonderful person he was, the kindness with which he treated others, and the strength of his character.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3983324
> 
> Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and prayers. The love and support we have received has been breathtaking. Our home is filled with flowers and we gave over half the arrangements away to other family members and health care facilities in our area. The florist told another family member that this funeral has been their biggest event ever and that they had run out of ideas so as not to duplicate floral arrangements. We received almost 70 beautiful plants, flowers, etc. Some are huge. I will have to give more away because we simply don’t have room!
> 
> The visitation was immense. So many came to pay respects that people were waiting in line for hours. I weep thinking of it. My husband was so loved! I never left my stool. I only wish I’d had more time to talk to people. Unfortunately they had to keep the line moving. Some just left the line and hugged me yesterday at the funeral.
> 
> The funeral was lovely. My sweet husband was honored. His employees were all there and stood when asked. They loved him so. I heard over and over again that he was the best boss they had ever had. Even past employees through the years came to tell me that.
> 
> A contractor that we had worked for opened the rooftop terrace of his restaurant overlooking the river and put on a private party for our immediate family after the funeral. There were about 40 of us there and it was the perfect way to close out a very difficult day.
> 
> I could go on and on. So many people weeping as they told me story after story of the kind things my husband had done for them without mentioning it to anyone else. Why does someone have to die for their true greatness to be revealed? My man was a humble, hardworking person who never wanted to be in the spotlight but the last two days the spotlight has indeed shown on him and he is the rare example of looking even more beautiful upon close examination.


----------



## oreo713

You and your children are always in my heart, thoughts and prayers. I wish I had the power to ease your pain.   



can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3983324
> 
> Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and prayers. The love and support we have received has been breathtaking. Our home is filled with flowers and we gave over half the arrangements away to other family members and health care facilities in our area. The florist told another family member that this funeral has been their biggest event ever and that they had run out of ideas so as not to duplicate floral arrangements. We received almost 70 beautiful plants, flowers, etc. Some are huge. I will have to give more away because we simply don’t have room!
> 
> The visitation was immense. So many came to pay respects that people were waiting in line for hours. I weep thinking of it. My husband was so loved! I never left my stool. I only wish I’d had more time to talk to people. Unfortunately they had to keep the line moving. Some just left the line and hugged me yesterday at the funeral.
> 
> The funeral was lovely. My sweet husband was honored. His employees were all there and stood when asked. They loved him so. I heard over and over again that he was the best boss they had ever had. Even past employees through the years came to tell me that.
> 
> A contractor that we had worked for opened the rooftop terrace of his restaurant overlooking the river and put on a private party for our immediate family after the funeral. There were about 40 of us there and it was the perfect way to close out a very difficult day.
> 
> I could go on and on. So many people weeping as they told me story after story of the kind things my husband had done for them without mentioning it to anyone else. Why does someone have to die for their true greatness to be revealed? My man was a humble, hardworking person who never wanted to be in the spotlight but the last two days the spotlight has indeed shown on him and he is the rare example of looking even more beautiful upon close examination.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> You and your children are always in my heart, thoughts and prayers. *I wish I had the power to ease your pain. *



Dear Oreo, I wish I found those words ....


----------



## oreo713

Every time I try to be active here, something always happens,  My torn ligaments in my hand are hopefully on the mend.  I'll know where i stand when I return to the orthopedist next Monday.  In the meanwhile, my DH had a fistula put in his arm for when he needs to start dialysis.  Just as luck would have it, the fistula got infected.  After a week in the hospital, he has a big abscess in the incision site and a staph infection.  Now home on IV anti-bs until March 27.  Does it ever end?


----------



## chessmont

oh oreo that just sucks all the way around.  Best wishes to you both for healing!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Every time I try to be active here, something always happens,  My torn ligaments in my hand are hopefully on the mend.  I'll know where i stand when I return to the orthopedist next Monday.  In the meanwhile, my DH had a fistula put in his arm for when he needs to start dialysis.  Just as luck would have it, the fistula got infected.  After a week in the hospital, he has a big abscess in the incision site and a staph infection.  Now home on IV anti-bs until March 27.  Does it ever end?


Oh dear,   as Chessmont says, that just sucks all the way around. Best wishes to you both for healing!


----------



## oreo713

chessmont said:


> oh oreo that just sucks all the way around.  Best wishes to you both for healing!


Thank you Chessmont......it's just one thing after another.  I need to catch a break every now and then.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear,   as Chessmont says, that just sucks all the way around. Best wishes to you both for healing!


Thank you my dear friend.  You're right...it does suck all the way around.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Every time I try to be active here, something always happens,  My torn ligaments in my hand are hopefully on the mend.  I'll know where i stand when I return to the orthopedist next Monday.  In the meanwhile, my DH had a fistula put in his arm for when he needs to start dialysis.  Just as luck would have it, the fistula got infected.  After a week in the hospital, he has a big abscess in the incision site and a staph infection.  Now home on IV anti-bs until March 27.  Does it ever end?


Oh, *oreo*, I'm so sorry that happened to your DH. Absolutely the very last thing he (and you!) needed. I was on IV antibiotics for a post-op infection years ago, so I know something of what the two of you are going through. It's very wearying. Are you able to handle changing the meds for him, or do you have someone from VNA or a similar organization coming to your house to do it for you?
I'm sending you a virtual hug, dear.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Oh, *oreo*, I'm so sorry that happened to your DH. Absolutely the very last thing he (and you!) needed. I was on IV antibiotics for a post-op infection years ago, so I know something of what the two of you are going through. It's very wearying. Are you able to handle changing the meds for him, or do you have someone from VNA or a similar organization coming to your house to do it for you?
> I'm sending you a virtual hug, dear.


Hi Elaine.   A visiting nurse came the first two days to show us how to use the PICC line and how to keep it from infection.  He will come back Monday to check up on him.  It's very upsetting and tiring, but there really isn't any other option, so we will have to deal with it.
As my brother always says....."it is what it is"....


----------



## bisbee

So sorry oreo713...I feel for you.  My brother has been going through serious health issues for almost 2 months.  At one point we thought he wouldn’t make it, so things have come a long way.  He’s in rehab now, but medical problems keep popping up, one after the other.  We had a meeting today...to assess his progress and go over the plan, which changes daily depending on the issues.

Hang in there...make sure you get some rest when you can.


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> So sorry oreo713...I feel for you.  My brother has been going through serious health issues for almost 2 months.  At one point we thought he wouldn’t make it, so things have come a long way.  He’s in rehab now, but medical problems keep popping up, one after the other.  We had a meeting today...to assess his progress and go over the plan, which changes daily depending on the issues.
> 
> Hang in there...make sure you get some rest when you can.


Hi Bisbee  I am sorry to hear that your brother has been going through healh issues.  I hope he is on the road to recovery.  My DH is quite the difficult patient.  Makes it very stressful.  I am going to need tranquilizers to get through this in one piece!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Every time I try to be active here, something always happens,  My torn ligaments in my hand are hopefully on the mend.  I'll know where i stand when I return to the orthopedist next Monday.  In the meanwhile, my DH had a fistula put in his arm for when he needs to start dialysis.  Just as luck would have it, the fistula got infected.  After a week in the hospital, he has a big abscess in the incision site and a staph infection.  Now home on IV anti-bs until March 27.  Does it ever end?


I’m sorry, Oreo. How discouraging. I hope the antibiotics work on the infection as quickly as possible.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Hi Bisbee  I am sorry to hear that your brother has been going through healh issues.  I hope he is on the road to recovery.  My DH is quite the difficult patient.  Makes it very stressful.  I am going to need tranquilizers to get through this in one piece!


I feel for you...luckily for me, my brother’s husband bears 99% of the burden in this saga.  I am mostly moral support.  I have gone through a similar time with my husband a few years ago after a particularly difficult surgery...I almost didn’t make it!  If it ever happens again, I would be forced to get some hired help...I don’t think I could do it again!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi Bisbee  I am sorry to hear that your brother has been going through healh issues.  I hope he is on the road to recovery.  My DH is quite the difficult patient.  Makes it very stressful.  I am going to need tranquilizers to get through this in one piece!


Oh no! You have your own health issues, please keep this in mind. Do whatever it takes to make your life easy during this difficult time! 
Sending love and prayers


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3983324
> 
> Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and prayers. The love and support we have received has been breathtaking. Our home is filled with flowers and we gave over half the arrangements away to other family members and health care facilities in our area. The florist told another family member that this funeral has been their biggest event ever and that they had run out of ideas so as not to duplicate floral arrangements. We received almost 70 beautiful plants, flowers, etc. Some are huge. I will have to give more away because we simply don’t have room!
> 
> The visitation was immense. So many came to pay respects that people were waiting in line for hours. I weep thinking of it. My husband was so loved! I never left my stool. I only wish I’d had more time to talk to people. Unfortunately they had to keep the line moving. Some just left the line and hugged me yesterday at the funeral.
> 
> The funeral was lovely. My sweet husband was honored. His employees were all there and stood when asked. They loved him so. I heard over and over again that he was the best boss they had ever had. Even past employees through the years came to tell me that.
> 
> A contractor that we had worked for opened the rooftop terrace of his restaurant overlooking the river and put on a private party for our immediate family after the funeral. There were about 40 of us there and it was the perfect way to close out a very difficult day.
> 
> I could go on and on. So many people weeping as they told me story after story of the kind things my husband had done for them without mentioning it to anyone else. Why does someone have to die for their true greatness to be revealed? My man was a humble, hardworking person who never wanted to be in the spotlight but the last two days the spotlight has indeed shown on him and he is the rare example of looking even more beautiful upon close examination.


Bravo, Mike, on a life well led! All the love and caring is quite a testament to your husband, CDM.
Sending love and


----------



## can_do_mom

Life has been a whirlwind. We have had a continuous stream of visitors and I am hard at work trying to figure out what comes next. I am in a unique position in that we own our own business which means there are many decisions to be made. I will be meeting with our accountant on Monday to discuss taking over the running of the business. It hardly seems real. I have not been involved on a daily basis in 20 years as I stayed home and taught our children and took care of things on the home front. However, I know I am capable of learning and I have about 20 employees who are now counting on me. Every single one of them told me my husband was the best boss they ever had. How can I even hope to fill his shoes?


----------



## bisbee

CDM, you don’t have to fill his shoes...you will learn and make it your own.  That’s what he would want for you...and the employees will help you.  Since they loved working for your husband so much, I’m sure they will bend over backward to make you comfortable and successful.  You have the support of all of them and the whole community (and this little cyber community as well)!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Life has been a whirlwind. We have had a continuous stream of visitors and I am hard at work trying to figure out what comes next. I am in a unique position in that we own our own business which means there are many decisions to be made. I will be meeting with our accountant on Monday to discuss taking over the running of the business. It hardly seems real. I have not been involved on a daily basis in 20 years as I stayed home and taught our children and took care of things on the home front. However, I know I am capable of learning and I have about 20 employees who are now counting on me. Every single one of them told me my husband was the best boss they ever had. How can I even hope to fill his shoes?


Did Mike have a right hand man/women that he could depend on? If so...this is the person to help you, Mike trusted them. That's where I'd start. Make the transition as easy for you and your employees as humanly possible. Everyone is upset and shocked but will want you to be successful. 
Hard shoes to fill...you bet, but you can do it!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Did Mike have a right hand man/women that he could depend on? If so...this is the person to help you, Mike trusted them. That's where I'd start. Make the transition as easy for you and your employees as humanly possible. Everyone is upset and shocked but will want you to be successful.
> Hard shoes to fill...you bet, but you can do it!





bisbee said:


> CDM, you don’t have to fill his shoes...you will learn and make it your own.  That’s what he would want for you...and the employees will help you.  Since they loved working for your husband so much, I’m sure they will bend over backward to make you comfortable and successful.  You have the support of all of them and the whole community (and this little cyber community as well)!


Yes. Thank you both for your encouragement. I need to remind myself that I can never be my husband. But I can be me and we do have good people in place. Our two women in the office are near retirement which does put a bit of pressure on. And I need a good mechanic. We’ve been looking for one since our wonderful mechanic passed away of cancer about five years ago. We have a large fleet of trucks and they are a huge investment and maintenance is crucial. Mike oversaw or did the maintenance on all the equipment and I am not able to do that.


----------



## bisbee

It’s good that you are having that meeting tomorrow.  Sounds like you might need to make a list or priorities...the accountant could help with that.  First order of business is probably finding a mechanic...I know it might not happen for a while, especially someone permanent, but if you can use others to help you find a short term solution to problems that might crop up, that will set your mind at ease...you aren’t going to crawl under a truck!  

Give yourself time to get tasks done...you are surrounded by people who seem eager to help.


----------



## youngster

can_do_mom said:


> Yes. Thank you both for your encouragement. I need to remind myself that I can never be my husband. But I can be me and we do have good people in place. Our two women in the office are near retirement which does put a bit of pressure on. And I need a good mechanic. We’ve been looking for one since our wonderful mechanic passed away of cancer about five years ago. We have a large fleet of trucks and they are a huge investment and maintenance is crucial. Mike oversaw or did the maintenance on all the equipment and I am not able to do that.



CDM, I've been thinking about you and your beautiful children these last few days and keeping you all in my prayers.

Taking over the business will be a huge challenge but you can do it!  You are intelligent and extremely hard working and you have the background in having discussed the daily details and logistics, the ups and downs of it, with your husband for decades.  I guess I would just advise you to take it slowly, ask lots of questions, lean on the long time employees and your accountant, and try to find that excellent mechanic that you need.  Over time, I think it will become clear whether you have the desire and energy to run the business for several more years or if perhaps you might want to consider selling it. Do any of your children have the desire and aptitude to perhaps take over one day?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine.   A visiting nurse came the first two days to show us how to use the PICC line and how to keep it from infection.  He will come back Monday to check up on him.  It's very upsetting and tiring, but there really isn't any other option, so we will have to deal with it.
> As my brother always says....."it is what it is"....


Yes, as I remember, that how it was done for us as well. A nurse came and taught DH how to do it, but then the burden of care was on him. It's awfully hard on the caregiver, so I can appreciate how difficult this is for you.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> So sorry oreo713...I feel for you.  My brother has been going through serious health issues for almost 2 months.  At one point we thought he wouldn’t make it, so things have come a long way.  He’s in rehab now, but medical problems keep popping up, one after the other.  We had a meeting today...to assess his progress and go over the plan, which changes daily depending on the issues.
> 
> Hang in there...make sure you get some rest when you can.


I'm so sorry to hear that your brother is having such serious medical problems, *bisbee*.


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Every time I try to be active here, something always happens,  My torn ligaments in my hand are hopefully on the mend.  I'll know where i stand when I return to the orthopedist next Monday.  In the meanwhile, my DH had a fistula put in his arm for when he needs to start dialysis.  Just as luck would have it, the fistula got infected.  After a week in the hospital, he has a big abscess in the incision site and a staph infection.  Now home on IV anti-bs until March 27.  Does it ever end?





oreo713 said:


> Every time I try to be active here, something always happens,  My torn ligaments in my hand are hopefully on the mend.  I'll know where i stand when I return to the orthopedist next Monday.  In the meanwhile, my DH had a fistula put in his arm for when he needs to start dialysis.  Just as luck would have it, the fistula got infected.  After a week in the hospital, he has a big abscess in the incision site and a staph infection.  Now home on IV anti-bs until March 27.  Does it ever end?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Izzy48

[/QUOTE]
Oreo, I don't know what is going on with the replies but mine are not working correctly but I still want you to know I hope your husband is doing much better and you are as well. No, it never seems like it ends! Wishing you both the very best.


----------



## Izzy48

Well ladies, I sold 15 more bags so I am down to 4 primary bags to carry daily. Since I had money I ended up buying the Alexander McQueen box bag  19 and a Prada bag. That is it for me this year and had I not had the money from the bag sale I wouldn't have purchased a thing. Both bags are small and I certainly miss my larger bags but rheumatoid arthritis forces choices we often don't want to make.
The box bag is so easy to open, has the choice of two chains and the metal chain can be used for decoration.  The McQueen shows the bag with the protective covering on the hardware so the color is not accurately shown.  The Prada has two straps also and the leather is fabulous.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Well ladies, I sold 15 more bags so I am down to 4 primary bags to carry daily. Since I had money I ended up buying the Alexander McQueen box bag  19 and a Prada bag. That is it for me this year and had I not had the money from the bag sale I wouldn't have purchased a thing. Both bags are small and I certainly miss my larger bags but rheumatoid arthritis forces choices we often don't want to make.
> The box bag is so easy to open, has the choice of two chains and the metal chain can be used for decoration.  The McQueen shows the bag with the protective covering on the hardware so the color is not accurately shown.  The Prada has two straps also and the leather is fabulous.


Izzy, you have two wonderful bags there!  The box bag is so unique, and the multiple compartments make it really functional, don't they?  Love the style of the Prada also--I have only seen it is multiple colors, so it's a surprise to me seeing it one one solid leather color.
How in the world have you sold 15 bags?  I have felt happy just selling two in the last few months. Should we really consider resale value when buying a new bag?  Or just figure selling it eventually might result in a large loss?  Just don't know. All I know is I have bought and sold too many--it has to stop!
Regardless, I am very happy for you!  Can you tell us which bags you have sold??


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Well ladies, I sold 15 more bags so I am down to 4 primary bags to carry daily. Since I had money I ended up buying the Alexander McQueen box bag  19 and a Prada bag. That is it for me this year and had I not had the money from the bag sale I wouldn't have purchased a thing. Both bags are small and I certainly miss my larger bags but rheumatoid arthritis forces choices we often don't want to make.
> The box bag is so easy to open, has the choice of two chains and the metal chain can be used for decoration.  The McQueen shows the bag with the protective covering on the hardware so the color is not accurately shown.  The Prada has two straps also and the leather is fabulous.


WOW Izzy!!!! 15 sold!!! that is really something - yes please, let us know what you sold 
I LOVE both new bags!  what gorgeous colors too. I'm _*really*_ looking forward to modeling pics! 
How many do you have now? 4 + the two new ones?


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Well ladies, I sold 15 more bags so I am down to 4 primary bags to carry daily. Since I had money I ended up buying the Alexander McQueen box bag  19 and a Prada bag. That is it for me this year and had I not had the money from the bag sale I wouldn't have purchased a thing. Both bags are small and I certainly miss my larger bags but rheumatoid arthritis forces choices we often don't want to make.
> The box bag is so easy to open, has the choice of two chains and the metal chain can be used for decoration.  The McQueen shows the bag with the protective covering on the hardware so the color is not accurately shown.  The Prada has two straps also and the leather is fabulous.


Gorgeous, Izzy!


----------



## skyqueen

They say if you keep things long enough they come back into vogue...from the latest PurseBlog!
Glad I kept it!
https://www.purseblog.com/dior/dior...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer

Circa 2002


----------



## skyqueen

I didn't mention this before with all recent heartbreak but my house was struck by a tree during the Nor'Easter last week. 90 mph winds knocked the tree down in the front of my house...punctured the roof but could have been worse. I also lost a huge pine tree in the paddock...Thank God Miss Lucy wasn't killed. My wonderful landscaper came over, that night, in the middle of the storm, to check out the situation. He was back over the next day with 3 other guys and removed the tree, temporarily patched the roof and fixed the front light. A PITA but no one was hurt so I feel lucky!
My damn insurance has a $8500 deductible because I live near water...are you kidding me?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I didn't mention this before with all recent heartbreak but my house was struck by a tree during the Nor'Easter last week. 90 mph winds knocked the tree down in the front of my house...punctured the roof but could have been worse. I also lost a huge pine tree in the paddock...Thank God Miss Lucy wasn't killed. My wonderful landscaper came over, that night, in the middle of the storm, to check out the situation. He was back over the next day with 3 other guys and removed the tree, temporarily patched the roof and fixed the front light. A PITA but no one was hurt so I feel lucky!
> My damn insurance has a $8500 deductible because I live near water...are you kidding me?
> View attachment 3992415
> 
> View attachment 3992416



Oh no  but luckily no one was hurt


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> They say if you keep things long enough they come back into vogue...from the latest PurseBlog!
> Glad I kept it!
> https://www.purseblog.com/dior/dior...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer
> 
> Circa 2002
> View attachment 3992287



It’s beautiful SQ - and it’s black with silver hw


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> I didn't mention this before with all recent heartbreak but my house was struck by a tree during the Nor'Easter last week. 90 mph winds knocked the tree down in the front of my house...punctured the roof but could have been worse. I also lost a huge pine tree in the paddock...Thank God Miss Lucy wasn't killed. My wonderful landscaper came over, that night, in the middle of the storm, to check out the situation. He was back over the next day with 3 other guys and removed the tree, temporarily patched the roof and fixed the front light. A PITA but no one was hurt so I feel lucky!
> My damn insurance has a $8500 deductible because I live near water...are you kidding me?
> View attachment 3992415
> 
> View attachment 3992416


Wow!  You are both lucky and unfortunate at the same time.  No injuries to family or animals, just the house, which is bad enough.  And a great landscaper!  We are blessed with the small rays of light in the midst of turmoil, aren't we?  Your property is beautiful.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> They say if you keep things long enough they come back into vogue...from the latest PurseBlog!
> Glad I kept it!
> https://www.purseblog.com/dior/dior...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer
> 
> Circa 2002
> View attachment 3992287


It could be brand new, from the picture!


----------



## bisbee

sky...what a PITA!  But...the house will be fixed.  Could have been really awful.  We haven’t had any problems...but some friends lost power and it was still out yesterday!  

My brother is progressing nicely.  He may go home Friday.  The plan is to recuperate at home, with help, for 3+ weeks, and then have the gall bladder surgery.  He’s been in the hospital now for almost 9 weeks!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> It could be brand new, from the picture!


You're right...I've only used it about 5-6 times in all these years!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> sky...what a PITA!  But...the house will be fixed.  Could have been really awful.  We haven’t had any problems...but some friends lost power and it was still out yesterday!
> 
> My brother is progressing nicely.  He may go home Friday.  The plan is to recuperate at home, with help, for 3+ weeks, and then have the gall bladder surgery.  He’s been in the hospital now for almost 9 weeks!


Amen, Bis! Thank God the pony is OK!
Prayers for your bother


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Wow!  You are both lucky and unfortunate at the same time.  No injuries to family or animals, just the house, which is bad enough.  And a great landscaper!  We are blessed with the small rays of light in the midst of turmoil, aren't we?  Your property is beautiful.


I'm ready for a condo


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Well ladies, I sold 15 more bags so I am down to 4 primary bags to carry daily. Since I had money I ended up buying the Alexander McQueen box bag  19 and a Prada bag. That is it for me this year and had I not had the money from the bag sale I wouldn't have purchased a thing. Both bags are small and I certainly miss my larger bags but rheumatoid arthritis forces choices we often don't want to make.
> The box bag is so easy to open, has the choice of two chains and the metal chain can be used for decoration.  The McQueen shows the bag with the protective covering on the hardware so the color is not accurately shown.  The Prada has two straps also and the leather is fabulous.


These are two very snazzy bags, *Izzy*! I'm so glad you were able to successfully divest yourself of 15 bags that no longer worked for you. Sad in a way, of course, because your bag collection was gorgeous, but if you weren't able to use them then in another way it must also be a freeing feeling to not see them in your closet staring accusingly at you! I'm assuming that you sent them to one of the on-line consignment sites? Great that you were able to get $$$ back on them, and that the $$$ you received funded two really quality bags that better suit your needs.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> They say if you keep things long enough they come back into vogue...from the latest PurseBlog!
> Glad I kept it!
> https://www.purseblog.com/dior/dior...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer
> 
> Circa 2002
> View attachment 3992287


Everything old is new again!
Does that work for us girls, too?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I didn't mention this before with all recent heartbreak but my house was struck by a tree during the Nor'Easter last week. 90 mph winds knocked the tree down in the front of my house...punctured the roof but could have been worse. I also lost a huge pine tree in the paddock...Thank God Miss Lucy wasn't killed. My wonderful landscaper came over, that night, in the middle of the storm, to check out the situation. He was back over the next day with 3 other guys and removed the tree, temporarily patched the roof and fixed the front light. A PITA but no one was hurt so I feel lucky!
> My damn insurance has a $8500 deductible because I live near water...are you kidding me?
> View attachment 3992415
> 
> View attachment 3992416


Oh, *skyqueen*... yikes! Fortunate that nobody was hurt, of course, but still, what a pain in the...


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> sky...what a PITA!  But...the house will be fixed.  Could have been really awful.  We haven’t had any problems...but some friends lost power and it was still out yesterday!
> 
> My brother is progressing nicely.  He may go home Friday.  The plan is to recuperate at home, with help, for 3+ weeks, and then have the gall bladder surgery.  He’s been in the hospital now for almost 9 weeks!


Good news about your brother. It must be such a relief to your family. He is going to be THRILLED to be sprung from the hospital!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Everything old is new again!
> Does that work for us girls, too?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I'm ready for a condo



I LOVE my condo!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> sky...what a PITA!  But...the house will be fixed.  Could have been really awful.  We haven’t had any problems...but some friends lost power and it was still out yesterday!
> 
> My brother is progressing nicely.  He may go home Friday.  The plan is to recuperate at home, with help, for 3+ weeks, and then have the gall bladder surgery.  He’s been in the hospital now for almost 9 weeks!



Glad to hear about your brother bisbee!


----------



## skyqueen

Another goes around, comes around....................
I bought these Gucci horsebit ankle boots in 2006 to go with a Gucci horsebit bag. Very comforable, like slippers! Imagine my surprise when Gucci came out with the Jordann horsebit ankle boot this season. Basically the same damn boot, with a zipper. After the resurgence of the Dior Saddle bag and now the Gucci horsebit boots...kinda glad I don't sell anything!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Another goes around, comes around....................
> I bought these Gucci horsebit ankle boots in 2006 to go with a Gucci horsebit bag. Very comforable, like slippers! Imagine my surprise when Gucci came out with the Jordann horsebit ankle boot this season. Basically the same damn boot, with a zipper. After the resurgence of the Dior Saddle bag and now the Gucci horsebit boots...kinda glad I don't sell anything!
> View attachment 3995019
> 
> View attachment 3995020


A classic is always a classic, dear. 
But it also says something that you take such good care of your leather pieces!


----------



## ElainePG

elana123 said:


> Hello I work on makeup and I create an account on *instagram* for posted some picture for attract interest followers and I buy followers and like from this website Is very cheap
> *http://******/2oY6Qsy
> http://******/2oY6Qsy *


This post is inappropriate. I have reported you. Please stop putting this post on tPF threads, @elana123 ... I have seen it several times in the last half hour!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> This post is inappropriate. I have reported you. Please stop putting this post on tPF threads, @elana123 ... I have seen it several times in the last half hour!


Way to go Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> This post is inappropriate. I have reported you. Please stop putting this post on tPF threads, @elana123 ... I have seen it several times in the last half hour!


@elana123...I'm a much better make-up artist then YOU! Go away!


----------



## can_do_mom

I think I found my new tote. It ticks all the boxes. I wanted structured, a bag that wouldn’t fall over when I set it down. I wanted open on top with a zipped center compartment. It had to fit both my laptop and my folio (cheap one from TJ Maxx that I will be replacing) and be discrete (no obvious logos).  

It’s heavy and I don’t love the price tag but those are the only two negatives. I also purchased a Coach Rogue in the largest size and was considering that bag as well but the one they gave me is so beat up. Supposedly new. I should have gotten the floor model. It also is a nice bag but much more casual. I think the Chanel looks more professional but dang, it’s huge and weighs as much as a small child when loaded. I won’t always have my laptop, I know. I think this is an investment piece that will last me a lifetime. What do you ladies think?


----------



## chessmont

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3996675
> View attachment 3996676
> View attachment 3996678
> 
> I think I found my new tote. It ticks all the boxes. I wanted structured, a bag that wouldn’t fall over when I set it down. I wanted open on top with a zipped center compartment. It had to fit both my laptop and my folio (cheap one from TJ Maxx that I will be replacing) and be discrete (no obvious logos).
> 
> It’s heavy and I don’t love the price tag but those are the only two negatives. I also purchased a Coach Rogue in the largest size and was considering that bag as well but the one they gave me is so beat up. Supposedly new. I should have gotten the floor model. It also is a nice bag but much more casual. I think the Chanel looks more professional but dang, it’s huge and weighs as much as a small child when loaded. I won’t always have my laptop, I know. I think this is an investment piece that will last me a lifetime. What do you ladies think?



I think it is gorgeous and just right for what you are saying you  need.  It will never go out of style.  But ouch, yes, I can imagine the price!  But you have to be certain the weight won't get to you, how much of a negative it is, so to speak...


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3996675
> View attachment 3996676
> View attachment 3996678
> 
> I think I found my new tote. It ticks all the boxes. I wanted structured, a bag that wouldn’t fall over when I set it down. I wanted open on top with a zipped center compartment. It had to fit both my laptop and my folio (cheap one from TJ Maxx that I will be replacing) and be discrete (no obvious logos).
> 
> It’s heavy and I don’t love the price tag but those are the only two negatives. I also purchased a Coach Rogue in the largest size and was considering that bag as well but the one they gave me is so beat up. Supposedly new. I should have gotten the floor model. It also is a nice bag but much more casual. I think the Chanel looks more professional but dang, it’s huge and weighs as much as a small child when loaded. I won’t always have my laptop, I know. I think this is an investment piece that will last me a lifetime. What do you ladies think?


Can do, you are a real trooper!  You are going full force--bravo!!  You are brave, and I'm sure your children see this, so it helps them to cope just a little better.  The bag is beautiful!  Yes, you could do a Coach bag, or any other one less expensive then the Chanel, but at this point, that Chanel is probably just the bag to help things "click."


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3996675
> View attachment 3996676
> View attachment 3996678
> 
> I think I found my new tote. It ticks all the boxes. I wanted structured, a bag that wouldn’t fall over when I set it down. I wanted open on top with a zipped center compartment. It had to fit both my laptop and my folio (cheap one from TJ Maxx that I will be replacing) and be discrete (no obvious logos).
> 
> It’s heavy and I don’t love the price tag but those are the only two negatives. I also purchased a Coach Rogue in the largest size and was considering that bag as well but the one they gave me is so beat up. Supposedly new. I should have gotten the floor model. It also is a nice bag but much more casual. I think the Chanel looks more professional but dang, it’s huge and weighs as much as a small child when loaded. I won’t always have my laptop, I know. I think this is an investment piece that will last me a lifetime. What do you ladies think?



I love it!  It sure looks professional - keep it CDM! do you have any Chanel bags?


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3996675
> View attachment 3996676
> View attachment 3996678
> 
> I think I found my new tote. It ticks all the boxes. I wanted structured, a bag that wouldn’t fall over when I set it down. I wanted open on top with a zipped center compartment. It had to fit both my laptop and my folio (cheap one from TJ Maxx that I will be replacing) and be discrete (no obvious logos).
> 
> It’s heavy and I don’t love the price tag but those are the only two negatives. I also purchased a Coach Rogue in the largest size and was considering that bag as well but the one they gave me is so beat up. Supposedly new. I should have gotten the floor model. It also is a nice bag but much more casual. I think the Chanel looks more professional but dang, it’s huge and weighs as much as a small child when loaded. I won’t always have my laptop, I know. I think this is an investment piece that will last me a lifetime. What do you ladies think?


Darling CDM...classic Chanel, if anyone deserves a "treat", YOU DO! Any bag will be heavy with a laptop, folio. wallet and sundries. Can you wear it as a crossbody? That might help. You are in great shape and will definitely rock that bag! Chanel in an investment


----------



## bagnshoofetish

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3983324
> 
> Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and prayers. The love and support we have received has been breathtaking. Our home is filled with flowers and we gave over half the arrangements away to other family members and health care facilities in our area. The florist told another family member that this funeral has been their biggest event ever and that they had run out of ideas so as not to duplicate floral arrangements. We received almost 70 beautiful plants, flowers, etc. Some are huge. I will have to give more away because we simply don’t have room!
> 
> The visitation was immense. So many came to pay respects that people were waiting in line for hours. I weep thinking of it. My husband was so loved! I never left my stool. I only wish I’d had more time to talk to people. Unfortunately they had to keep the line moving. Some just left the line and hugged me yesterday at the funeral.
> 
> The funeral was lovely. My sweet husband was honored. His employees were all there and stood when asked. They loved him so. I heard over and over again that he was the best boss they had ever had. Even past employees through the years came to tell me that.
> 
> A contractor that we had worked for opened the rooftop terrace of his restaurant overlooking the river and put on a private party for our immediate family after the funeral. There were about 40 of us there and it was the perfect way to close out a very difficult day.
> 
> I could go on and on. So many people weeping as they told me story after story of the kind things my husband had done for them without mentioning it to anyone else. Why does someone have to die for their true greatness to be revealed? My man was a humble, hardworking person who never wanted to be in the spotlight but the last two days the spotlight has indeed shown on him and he is the rare example of looking even more beautiful upon close examination.



[emoji173]️ I have no words.  Just a full heart for you and your family.  What an incredible man. [emoji1374]


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 3996675
> View attachment 3996676
> View attachment 3996678
> 
> I think I found my new tote. It ticks all the boxes. I wanted structured, a bag that wouldn’t fall over when I set it down. I wanted open on top with a zipped center compartment. It had to fit both my laptop and my folio (cheap one from TJ Maxx that I will be replacing) and be discrete (no obvious logos).
> 
> It’s heavy and I don’t love the price tag but those are the only two negatives. I also purchased a Coach Rogue in the largest size and was considering that bag as well but the one they gave me is so beat up. Supposedly new. I should have gotten the floor model. It also is a nice bag but much more casual. I think the Chanel looks more professional but dang, it’s huge and weighs as much as a small child when loaded. I won’t always have my laptop, I know. I think this is an investment piece that will last me a lifetime. What do you ladies think?


I think it's a beautiful bag... simply stunning, and a true classic. You definitely are entitled to a treat, so for sure you shouldn't worry about the price tag!
I do have a question about the weight, though. Is it heavy when you DON'T have it all loaded down with your laptop, folio, and files? If it's heavy *without* all your things, and weighs a ton *with* them, then it might not be the best bag for you. I'm a little concerned about how thin the strap is. A wider strap would distribute the weight better over your shoulder, but a strap this narrow might dig into your shoulder and be uncomfy. 
Unless you could swap out this strap for a wider one? Though it would be important to find a gorgeous wide strap to go with the gorgeous bag... it couldn't look like an "add-on." DD might be able to help you with this; doesn't LV make some really nice straps?
I hope you can figure out a way to make it work for you. The bag is, as you say, an investment piece, and very elegant.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Another goes around, comes around....................
> I bought these Gucci horsebit ankle boots in 2006 to go with a Gucci horsebit bag. Very comforable, like slippers! Imagine my surprise when Gucci came out with the Jordann horsebit ankle boot this season. Basically the same damn boot, with a zipper. After the resurgence of the Dior Saddle bag and now the Gucci horsebit boots...kinda glad I don't sell anything!
> View attachment 3995019
> 
> View attachment 3995020


Absolutely great looking boots and bag!  It is good you didn't sell but those are classics.


----------



## Izzy48

I am having problems answering replies on my computer so I want to try to answer the questions in regard to selling my bags. First off, I no longer buy bags even considering it as an investment. Some bags bring in about 75% of their retail value but they have to be in present condition and a very popular bag. These are the minority.   Others usually bring in 50% or less. I sold Mulberry, YSL, Gucci. Proenza Schouler, Chloe, Jimmy Choo, Bottega Veneta, Fendi, Prada, Louis Vuitton and Coach.  Overall, I have sold 36 bags and not the 15 I just sold. It was ridiculous of me to have purchased that many bags and a waste of good money. 

To say which bags of which brand would be hard with exception of Mulberry because I sold many of my favorite bags from that brand. However, I can tell you which brands sold the fastest and recovered the most money and that was Gucci, Mulberry and of all things Coach. The Coach bags were the 1941 Coach which is their top collection. Mulberry selling so well surprised me because it is an English brand under valued in the US but for some reason it sold well. Louis Vuitton sold quickly but did not recover the money Gucci did. 

I did not sell any of my mother's Hermes bags and don't intend to do so even though I will never carry one of them. Those will be given in the near future to my daughter and niece if they want them. 

So that is it for me and I am now sitting with 6 bags because I found an evening bag I had forgotten about and I will keep it. This time next year I will still have 6 bags unless I get tired of one of the ones I have and sell it.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy, you are amazing! I’m impressed that you were able to sell all those bags! I have a number of bags I’ve been wanting to move for some time and now with everything that’s happened I would like to get rid of still more. However, I don’t have a ton of energy at this point so that will have to wait. 

Thanks for all your kind words and feedback on the Chanel tote. I’m still on the fence because of the weight and I’m not crazy about the little leather flap although the flap is minor and I want a structured bag which I realize weighs more than a soft, unlined bag. I’ve got time to think about it so that’s what I’m going to do.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I love it!  It sure looks professional - keep it CDM! do you have any Chanel bags?


No, this is my first Chanel bag. I’d thought about buying a pretty Chanel when in Paris but never did. This bag is handsome but not pretty, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> No, this is my first Chanel bag. I’d thought about buying a pretty Chanel when in Paris but never did. This bag is handsome but not pretty, if you know what I mean.



It sure is handsome but pretty too  I had the Cerf tote once, it looks a lot like this one.


----------



## bisbee

CDM...have you looked into Bottega Veneta?  I know they have totes.  The prices are certainly not low, but the bags are not heavy.  And they are gorgeous.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> No, this is my first Chanel bag. I’d thought about buying a pretty Chanel when in Paris but never did. This bag is handsome but not pretty, if you know what I mean.


CDM--I have been obsessing about the LV Neonoe in Freesia, and it just occurred to me, you daughter works there.  I have NO relationship with any LV SA, and this bag is sold out on line.  So,,, I am wondering if you can check with her, see if her store has a waiting list, or by chance has it?  I am very interested.  Whatever you "can do"....  Thanks!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> No, this is my first Chanel bag. I’d thought about buying a pretty Chanel when in Paris but never did. This bag is handsome but not pretty, if you know what I mean.


Your Chanel is a fabulous bag color and it looks well organized. I know the leather must be fabulous..


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> These are two very snazzy bags, *Izzy*! I'm so glad you were able to successfully divest yourself of 15 bags that no longer worked for you. Sad in a way, of course, because your bag collection was gorgeous, but if you weren't able to use them then in another way it must also be a freeing feeling to not see them in your closet staring accusingly at you! I'm assuming that you sent them to one of the on-line consignment sites? Great that you were able to get $$$ back on them, and that the $$$ you received funded two really quality bags that better suit your needs.



Thanks Elaine! It has been a relief to downsize but selling some of my favorites was painful. However, when you don't use them because of schedule changes in life and bag weight it is just such a waste.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> CDM--I have been obsessing about the LV Neonoe in Freesia, and it just occurred to me, you daughter works there.  I have NO relationship with any LV SA, and this bag is sold out on line.  So,,, I am wondering if you can check with her, see if her store has a waiting list, or by chance has it?  I am very interested.  Whatever you "can do"....  Thanks!


Barbee, dd headed out of town this morning but I asked her about this before she left.  She told me they do not have the Neonoe in Freesia in stock yet but she could probably get it for you.  Why don't you pm me your contact info and I can pass it along to her.  She is out the rest of this week but can do a little checking for you next week.


----------



## skyqueen

Well...another Nor'easter! So worried about a tree falling on the house, now. Big branches down but no trees  My wonderful neighbor is plowing me out right now. AT&T went out so no cell phone or texts which is scary. Finally got Comcast back. I will say the generator is working like a champ!
Dreaming of the BEACH!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Another Nor'easter?  UGH!  I'm sorry, Sky.  No storms here but we seem stuck in the 30's.  I just bought a new bike and want to get out and go for a spin as soon as I pick it up but not until it warms up.  I hope your storm is short-lived and that you don't have any more damage.  I think we are all ready for spring!  

Tote update.  Don't laugh but I went on Nordstrom's website and piled a bunch of black totes in my "shopping bag" and pulled the trigger.  I figure this way I'll have plenty of options and just bring all the ones I don't like back.  I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Another Nor'easter?  UGH!  I'm sorry, Sky.  No storms here but we seem stuck in the 30's.  I just bought a new bike and want to get out and go for a spin as soon as I pick it up but not until it warms up.  I hope your storm is short-lived and that you don't have any more damage.  I think we are all ready for spring!
> 
> Tote update.  Don't laugh but I went on Nordstrom's website and piled a bunch of black totes in my "shopping bag" and pulled the trigger.  I figure this way I'll have plenty of options and just bring all the ones I don't like back.  I will keep you all posted.



I ride all day at 30s sweetheart  ... and when it was in the 15s  it was very hard though! 
How exciting with the blacks! cant wait to see...


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Another Nor'easter?  UGH!  I'm sorry, Sky.  No storms here but we seem stuck in the 30's.  I just bought a new bike and want to get out and go for a spin as soon as I pick it up but not until it warms up.  I hope your storm is short-lived and that you don't have any more damage.  I think we are all ready for spring!
> 
> Tote update.  Don't laugh but I went on Nordstrom's website and piled a bunch of black totes in my "shopping bag" and pulled the trigger.  I figure this way I'll have plenty of options and just bring all the ones I don't like back.  I will keep you all posted.


So are you having reservations with the weight of the Chanel tote?  Regardless, it's fun having packages arrive at your house.  Please show us pics and reviews of these new totes!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine! It has been a relief to downsize but selling some of my favorites was painful. However, when you don't use them because of schedule changes in life and bag weight it is just such a waste.



Izzy, I would LOVE to see a group photo of your new lovely collection please


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I ride all day at 30s sweetheart  ... and when it was in the 15s  it was very hard though!
> How exciting with the blacks! cant wait to see...





barbee said:


> So are you having reservations with the weight of the Chanel tote?  Regardless, it's fun having packages arrive at your house.  Please show us pics and reviews of these new totes!


LOL!  I don't know why I am being so indecisive about a tote.  It's rather ridiculous, to be honest.  I think most are supposed to arrive tomorrow and then I can see how my laptop and folio fit in my each of them and how comfortable they are to carry.  I promise you'll all be the first to know what my final selection is.  And, get this, I plan to buy yet another (but no rush on this one) in a lighter summer color.  Probably something in a taupe or cognac color.  

And @Cilifene I don't even know how you can ride in such cold temps!  Our roads are still snowy and icy here so it would be too dangerous for me to be out on my bike but we are sloooowwly warming up so I'm hoping spring will arrive soon.  I will be picking up my new bicycle today with a new computer attached to it with the hopes of getting on it soon.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> LOL!  I don't know why I am being so indecisive about a tote.  It's rather ridiculous, to be honest.  I think most are supposed to arrive tomorrow and then I can see how my laptop and folio fit in my each of them and how comfortable they are to carry.  I promise you'll all be the first to know what my final selection is.  And, get this, I plan to buy yet another (but no rush on this one) in a lighter summer color.  Probably something in a taupe or cognac color.
> 
> And @Cilifene I don't even know how you can ride in such cold temps!  Our roads are still snowy and icy here so it would be too dangerous for me to be out on my bike but we are sloooowwly warming up so I'm hoping spring will arrive soon.  I will be picking up my new bicycle today with a new computer attached to it with the hopes of getting on it soon.



We haven't had as much snow as you have And most of the time it is safe to ride the bike. I have no other choice than to bike at my work. I ride from client to client all day at work. I do work part time though! - luckily!


----------



## Cocoabean

Hi Everyone! I've only posted here once a while ago, but do read the thread quite a bit. Wanted to join in looking for some advice from people who might understand. 

I've been on Ban Island for a while, but I also did some travel with and to see family. I've discovered a few things about my getting older self. While I am a big bag type of girl, my body isn't any more. So I switched to cross-body bags. While they are OK for short carries, they are not so fine for longer days out shopping, hauling through airports, or whatever you might do on vacation, as I have issues with my neck these days.

I find I am now in the market for a cute backpack. I recently purchased an inexpensive convertible purse/backpack from The Sak. I very much like the idea of the convertible bag. I found an older model by Mulberry, called the Cara Delavigne that looks like it would suit my lifestyle. 

I am pretty casual. Just wondering if any of you might have some suggestions? Either a nice backpack (convertible option would be GREAT!), or a lightweight, smallish cross-body for everyday wear (so not too small--Speedy 25 would be as small as I could go daily).


----------



## can_do_mom

Cocoabean said:


> Hi Everyone! I've only posted here once a while ago, but do read the thread quite a bit. Wanted to join in looking for some advice from people who might understand.
> 
> I've been on Ban Island for a while, but I also did some travel with and to see family. I've discovered a few things about my getting older self. While I am a big bag type of girl, my body isn't any more. So I switched to cross-body bags. While they are OK for short carries, they are not so fine for longer days out shopping, hauling through airports, or whatever you might do on vacation, as I have issues with my neck these days.
> 
> I find I am now in the market for a cute backpack. I recently purchased an inexpensive convertible purse/backpack from The Sak. I very much like the idea of the convertible bag. I found an older model by Mulberry, called the Cara Delavigne that looks like it would suit my lifestyle.
> 
> I am pretty casual. Just wondering if any of you might have some suggestions? Either a nice backpack (convertible option would be GREAT!), or a lightweight, smallish cross-body for everyday wear (so not too small--Speedy 25 would be as small as I could go daily).


I have a convertible backpack crossbody bag from Henri Bendel that is very practical and handy. I’ve used it on long journeys and been very satisfied. I’ll look for a pic.


----------



## can_do_mom

The UPS man just arrived with a plethora of black totes. Let the ultimate tote battle begin! Way more fun than selecting a business attorney, wouldn’t you agree?


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> I have a convertible backpack crossbody bag from Henri Bendel that is very practical and handy. I’ve used it on long journeys and been very satisfied. I’ll look for a pic.



I saw some on YouTube, are they vaguely reminiscent of a Birkin in styling? They looked very nice, and one is in serious contention.



can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4002294
> 
> The UPS man just arrived with a plethora of black totes. Let the ultimate tote battle begin! Way more fun than selecting a business attorney, wouldn’t you agree?



Oh my! How fun! Totes are my jam, but since I retired I don't have much need, other than my tendency to carry far too much with me every time I leave the house. It is like I am off on a trek across Antarctica; and I live in Southern California. There is truly no need for it!

I am soon to head out to a physical therapy appointment. So I put my things into an older Coach Court bag. It's about the size of a Pochette Metis. It is agony for me to go that small. The Neverfull MM is a perfect daily bag for me size-wise, but it is just getting to be too darned heavy to carry all that around.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4002294
> 
> The UPS man just arrived with a plethora of black totes. Let the ultimate tote battle begin! Way more fun than selecting a business attorney, wouldn’t you agree?


Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cocoabean said:


> Hi Everyone! I've only posted here once a while ago, but do read the thread quite a bit. Wanted to join in looking for some advice from people who might understand.
> 
> I've been on Ban Island for a while, but I also did some travel with and to see family. I've discovered a few things about my getting older self. While I am a big bag type of girl, my body isn't any more. So I switched to cross-body bags. While they are OK for short carries, they are not so fine for longer days out shopping, hauling through airports, or whatever you might do on vacation, as I have issues with my neck these days.
> 
> I find I am now in the market for a cute backpack. I recently purchased an inexpensive convertible purse/backpack from The Sak. I very much like the idea of the convertible bag. I found an older model by Mulberry, called the Cara Delavigne that looks like it would suit my lifestyle.
> 
> I am pretty casual. Just wondering if any of you might have some suggestions? Either a nice backpack (convertible option would be GREAT!), or a lightweight, smallish cross-body for everyday wear (so not too small--Speedy 25 would be as small as I could go daily).


Welcome back Cocoa! Anything leather will be heavier. Have you considered a Longchamp nylon backpack bag? Lightweight, water resistant, stylish and comes in a ton of colors plus the price is right.
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longch...MIn4Or45Hx2QIVCqtpCh2eggOxEAYYBSABEgKXJPD_BwE


----------



## skyqueen

Cocoabean said:


> Hi Everyone! I've only posted here once a while ago, but do read the thread quite a bit. Wanted to join in looking for some advice from people who might understand.
> 
> I've been on Ban Island for a while, but I also did some travel with and to see family. I've discovered a few things about my getting older self. While I am a big bag type of girl, my body isn't any more. So I switched to cross-body bags. While they are OK for short carries, they are not so fine for longer days out shopping, hauling through airports, or whatever you might do on vacation, as I have issues with my neck these days.
> 
> I find I am now in the market for a cute backpack. I recently purchased an inexpensive convertible purse/backpack from The Sak. I very much like the idea of the convertible bag. I found an older model by Mulberry, called the Cara Delavigne that looks like it would suit my lifestyle.
> 
> I am pretty casual. Just wondering if any of you might have some suggestions? Either a nice backpack (convertible option would be GREAT!), or a lightweight, smallish cross-body for everyday wear (so not too small--Speedy 25 would be as small as I could go daily).


Just remembered...MCM has several cute backpacks. Coated canvas so not as heavy as leather. I had a MCM wallet and check book...wears like iron. This brand has recently made a big comeback!
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-small-stark-side-stud-backpack/4240799?origin=productBrandLink


----------



## Cocoabean

skyqueen said:


> Just remembered...MCM has several cute backpacks. Coated canvas so not as heavy as leather. I had a MCM wallet and check book...wears like iron. This brand has recently made a big comeback!
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-small-stark-side-stud-backpack/4240799?origin=productBrandLink



Oh they certainly do! Love the Dual Stark! Thanks


----------



## can_do_mom

This isn't even all the totes I ordered.  Theodore was instrumental in deciding which bag I should get.  


After putting my laptop and folio in each of the bags and carrying them on my shoulder, by hand or by the strap, I decided on the tote shown above.  I'd never heard of this brand before but it's a well constructed bag.  The leather is beautiful but looks as though it could handle being used on a daily basis.  It's a Serapian Milano Veronica Cachemire tote, made in Italy.  No obvious logo, which was a requirement.  It's also about a pound lighter than the Chanel and doesn't have the magnetic strap over the top of the tote that the Chanel did.  I found that to be fussy and wanted one without that detail. It has a center zip compartment and also large zip pockets on the inside on both sides.  The lining is a light tan microfiber (or suede perhaps?) which I prefer in a larger bag to help me find things.  

Now I am busy ordering my business cards and setting up more appointments.  I continue to meet with our current employees as I work on creating our new team.  I hope I have found our new attorney.  Our old attorney retired a few years ago and we hadn't needed one since then so I got a few recommendations from our bank CEO.  This may sound silly but I feel more confident going into all these meetings with my new red leather monogrammed folio (Levenger) and new tote.  I hated lugging all these items separately and felt it looked unprofessional.  This attorney specializes in small business affairs and has many years of experience.  He was asking me some tough questions on the phone (which made me like him, BTW) and I hope our relationship will be a good fit.  If ever I needed wise counsel, now is the time.


----------



## Cocoabean

skyqueen said:


> Welcome back Cocoa! Anything leather will be heavier. Have you considered a Longchamp nylon backpack bag? Lightweight, water resistant, stylish and comes in a ton of colors plus the price is right.
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longch...MIn4Or45Hx2QIVCqtpCh2eggOxEAYYBSABEgKXJPD_BwE



This is a possibility. I took my convertible The Sak out today to the zoo. It was a success! I could go cross-body or backpack as the mood hit. 

Here is the one I got: https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...3fFYOx5dVlSEN_0jxoMsT0aWwDzgEguUaAgOIEALw_wcB

I also stopped off for a shop on my way home from physical therapy yesterday. I found a very light Sam Edelman cross-body/shoulder bag that looks promising.


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4003625
> 
> This isn't even all the totes I ordered.  Theodore was instrumental in deciding which bag I should get.
> View attachment 4003626
> 
> After putting my laptop and folio in each of the bags and carrying them on my shoulder, by hand or by the strap, I decided on the tote shown above.  I'd never heard of this brand before but it's a well constructed bag.  The leather is beautiful but looks as though it could handle being used on a daily basis.  It's a Serapian Milano Veronica Cachemire tote, made in Italy.  No obvious logo, which was a requirement.  It's also about a pound lighter than the Chanel and doesn't have the magnetic strap over the top of the tote that the Chanel did.  I found that to be fussy and wanted one without that detail. It has a center zip compartment and also large zip pockets on the inside on both sides.  The lining is a light tan microfiber (or suede perhaps?) which I prefer in a larger bag to help me find things.
> 
> Now I am busy ordering my business cards and setting up more appointments.  I continue to meet with our current employees as I work on creating our new team.  I hope I have found our new attorney.  Our old attorney retired a few years ago and we hadn't needed one since then so I got a few recommendations from our bank CEO.  This may sound silly but I feel more confident going into all these meetings with my new red leather monogrammed folio (Levenger) and new tote.  I hated lugging all these items separately and felt it looked unprofessional.  This attorney specializes in small business affairs and has many years of experience.  He was asking me some tough questions on the phone (which made me like him, BTW) and I hope our relationship will be a good fit.  If ever I needed wise counsel, now is the time.



Oh my! THAT is tote heaven! Theodore did a fine job assisting you. I can just imagine the smell of all that divine leather. The Coach! The Chanel! The Burberry! Drool.  

You made a beautiful choice that suits your needs perfectly, it seems. I love the pop of red of the folio peeking out. I am very happy to be retired, but these almost make me wish to be working again....ok, perhaps not. 

I do hope the attorney turns out to be the perfect selection for you.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4003625
> 
> This isn't even all the totes I ordered.  Theodore was instrumental in deciding which bag I should get.
> View attachment 4003626
> 
> After putting my laptop and folio in each of the bags and carrying them on my shoulder, by hand or by the strap, I decided on the tote shown above.  I'd never heard of this brand before but it's a well constructed bag.  The leather is beautiful but looks as though it could handle being used on a daily basis.  It's a Serapian Milano Veronica Cachemire tote, made in Italy.  No obvious logo, which was a requirement.  It's also about a pound lighter than the Chanel and doesn't have the magnetic strap over the top of the tote that the Chanel did.  I found that to be fussy and wanted one without that detail. It has a center zip compartment and also large zip pockets on the inside on both sides.  The lining is a light tan microfiber (or suede perhaps?) which I prefer in a larger bag to help me find things.
> 
> Now I am busy ordering my business cards and setting up more appointments.  I continue to meet with our current employees as I work on creating our new team.  I hope I have found our new attorney.  Our old attorney retired a few years ago and we hadn't needed one since then so I got a few recommendations from our bank CEO.  This may sound silly but I feel more confident going into all these meetings with my new red leather monogrammed folio (Levenger) and new tote.  I hated lugging all these items separately and felt it looked unprofessional.  This attorney specializes in small business affairs and has many years of experience.  He was asking me some tough questions on the phone (which made me like him, BTW) and I hope our relationship will be a good fit.  If ever I needed wise counsel, now is the time.





can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4003625
> 
> This isn't even all the totes I ordered.  Theodore was instrumental in deciding which bag I should get.
> View attachment 4003626
> 
> After putting my laptop and folio in each of the bags and carrying them on my shoulder, by hand or by the strap, I decided on the tote shown above.  I'd never heard of this brand before but it's a well constructed bag.  The leather is beautiful but looks as though it could handle being used on a daily basis.  It's a Serapian Milano Veronica Cachemire tote, made in Italy.  No obvious logo, which was a requirement.  It's also about a pound lighter than the Chanel and doesn't have the magnetic strap over the top of the tote that the Chanel did.  I found that to be fussy and wanted one without that detail. It has a center zip compartment and also large zip pockets on the inside on both sides.  The lining is a light tan microfiber (or suede perhaps?) which I prefer in a larger bag to help me find things.
> 
> Now I am busy ordering my business cards and setting up more appointments.  I continue to meet with our current employees as I work on creating our new team.  I hope I have found our new attorney.  Our old attorney retired a few years ago and we hadn't needed one since then so I got a few recommendations from our bank CEO.  This may sound silly but I feel more confident going into all these meetings with my new red leather monogrammed folio (Levenger) and new tote.  I hated lugging all these items separately and felt it looked unprofessional.  This attorney specializes in small business affairs and has many years of experience.  He was asking me some tough questions on the phone (which made me like him, BTW) and I hope our relationship will be a good fit.  If ever I needed wise counsel, now is the time.



I am so impressed!  Love the tote you chose, and I love the way you are moving ahead with your new role.  Whatever material items you use to help you feel more professional are well worth it.

 You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## skyqueen

Ditto what @Cocoabean and @bisbee posted!
Not easy but you stepped up to the plate and will get the job done...bravo! 
The tote is perfect, very professional for a women on the go..................


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Another Nor'easter?  UGH!  I'm sorry, Sky.  No storms here but we seem stuck in the 30's.  I just bought a new bike and want to get out and go for a spin as soon as I pick it up but not until it warms up.  I hope your storm is short-lived and that you don't have any more damage.  I think we are all ready for spring!
> 
> Tote update.  Don't laugh but I went on Nordstrom's website and piled a bunch of black totes in my "shopping bag" and pulled the trigger.  I figure this way I'll have plenty of options and just bring all the ones I don't like back.  I will keep you all posted.


Great idea! Now you can "shop" in the comfort of your own home, in front of your own mirror, and you can take your time loading up each tote with your stuff without feeling rushed. Keep us posted!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4003625
> 
> This isn't even all the totes I ordered.  Theodore was instrumental in deciding which bag I should get.
> View attachment 4003626
> 
> After putting my laptop and folio in each of the bags and carrying them on my shoulder, by hand or by the strap, I decided on the tote shown above.  I'd never heard of this brand before but it's a well constructed bag.  The leather is beautiful but looks as though it could handle being used on a daily basis.  It's a Serapian Milano Veronica Cachemire tote, made in Italy.  No obvious logo, which was a requirement.  It's also about a pound lighter than the Chanel and doesn't have the magnetic strap over the top of the tote that the Chanel did.  I found that to be fussy and wanted one without that detail. It has a center zip compartment and also large zip pockets on the inside on both sides.  The lining is a light tan microfiber (or suede perhaps?) which I prefer in a larger bag to help me find things.
> 
> Now I am busy ordering my business cards and setting up more appointments.  I continue to meet with our current employees as I work on creating our new team.  I hope I have found our new attorney.  Our old attorney retired a few years ago and we hadn't needed one since then so I got a few recommendations from our bank CEO.  This may sound silly but I feel more confident going into all these meetings with my new red leather monogrammed folio (Levenger) and new tote.  I hated lugging all these items separately and felt it looked unprofessional.  This attorney specializes in small business affairs and has many years of experience.  He was asking me some tough questions on the phone (which made me like him, BTW) and I hope our relationship will be a good fit.  If ever I needed wise counsel, now is the time.


You picked a fabulous tote, CDM. I love that it's a pound lighter than the Chanel, and also that it doesn't have obvious branding. That magnetic strap of the Chanel was always going to be a hassle for you, so it's good that you didn't have to settle for less-than-perfect.

Levenger makes wonderful products. And what a terrific idea to get it monogrammed. You don't need any branding other than your own initials!

Your new attorney sounds like just the ticket. Finding him through your bank CEO was an inspired idea. 

I know that all of this was the last thing on earth you wanted to do. But it sounds as though you're making some very good decisions.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4003625
> 
> This isn't even all the totes I ordered.  Theodore was instrumental in deciding which bag I should get.
> View attachment 4003626
> 
> After putting my laptop and folio in each of the bags and carrying them on my shoulder, by hand or by the strap, I decided on the tote shown above.  I'd never heard of this brand before but it's a well constructed bag.  The leather is beautiful but looks as though it could handle being used on a daily basis.  It's a Serapian Milano Veronica Cachemire tote, made in Italy.  No obvious logo, which was a requirement.  It's also about a pound lighter than the Chanel and doesn't have the magnetic strap over the top of the tote that the Chanel did.  I found that to be fussy and wanted one without that detail. It has a center zip compartment and also large zip pockets on the inside on both sides.  The lining is a light tan microfiber (or suede perhaps?) which I prefer in a larger bag to help me find things.
> 
> Now I am busy ordering my business cards and setting up more appointments.  I continue to meet with our current employees as I work on creating our new team.  I hope I have found our new attorney.  Our old attorney retired a few years ago and we hadn't needed one since then so I got a few recommendations from our bank CEO.  This may sound silly but I feel more confident going into all these meetings with my new red leather monogrammed folio (Levenger) and new tote.  I hated lugging all these items separately and felt it looked unprofessional.  This attorney specializes in small business affairs and has many years of experience.  He was asking me some tough questions on the phone (which made me like him, BTW) and I hope our relationship will be a good fit.  If ever I needed wise counsel, now is the time.



Oh wow, what fabulous totes you picked CDM!  all though I love the Chanel, I think you made a great choice! I’m not familiar with the brand but I really like the look of it! and the leather looks very beautiful


----------



## pianolize

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4003625
> 
> This isn't even all the totes I ordered.  Theodore was instrumental in deciding which bag I should get.
> View attachment 4003626
> 
> After putting my laptop and folio in each of the bags and carrying them on my shoulder, by hand or by the strap, I decided on the tote shown above.  I'd never heard of this brand before but it's a well constructed bag.  The leather is beautiful but looks as though it could handle being used on a daily basis.  It's a Serapian Milano Veronica Cachemire tote, made in Italy.  No obvious logo, which was a requirement.  It's also about a pound lighter than the Chanel and doesn't have the magnetic strap over the top of the tote that the Chanel did.  I found that to be fussy and wanted one without that detail. It has a center zip compartment and also large zip pockets on the inside on both sides.  The lining is a light tan microfiber (or suede perhaps?) which I prefer in a larger bag to help me find things.
> 
> Now I am busy ordering my business cards and setting up more appointments.  I continue to meet with our current employees as I work on creating our new team.  I hope I have found our new attorney.  Our old attorney retired a few years ago and we hadn't needed one since then so I got a few recommendations from our bank CEO.  This may sound silly but I feel more confident going into all these meetings with my new red leather monogrammed folio (Levenger) and new tote.  I hated lugging all these items separately and felt it looked unprofessional.  This attorney specializes in small business affairs and has many years of experience.  He was asking me some tough questions on the phone (which made me like him, BTW) and I hope our relationship will be a good fit.  If ever I needed wise counsel, now is the time.


Popped in just to say your new setup GORGEOUS!!!  Best wishes w all this!


----------



## can_do_mom

Dear, dear friends,
Thank you all so much for your encouragement. It means so much to me. Sometimes I feel as though I am playing a role and it’s not really my life I am living. But yet, I wake up each morning and find myself in the same situation, and so it must be real.  

My meeting this morning with the attorney went very well. I’m fact, it lasted 2.25 hours and we covered a lot of territory. I will be retaining his legal services and feel relieved to have made this decision. 

I’ve also met with my four key employees that  I will be depending on to help me and my business in the transition.  Next up will be to meet with all my employees as a group. I will probably do that next week.  My new tote and folio have been getting a workout and it has performed perfectly.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Dear, dear friends,
> Thank you all so much for your encouragement. It means so much to me. *Sometimes I feel as though I am playing a role and it’s not really my life I am living.* But yet, I wake up each morning and find myself in the same situation, and so it must be real.
> 
> My meeting this morning with the attorney went very well. I’m fact, it lasted 2.25 hours and we covered a lot of territory. I will be retaining his legal services and feel relieved to have made this decision.
> 
> I’ve also met with my four key employees that  I will be depending on to help me and my business in the transition.  Next up will be to meet with all my employees as a group. I will probably do that next week.  My new tote and folio have been getting a workout and it has performed perfectly.



I can easy imaging that feeling!!!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Dear, dear friends,
> Thank you all so much for your encouragement. It means so much to me. Sometimes I feel as though I am playing a role and it’s not really my life I am living. But yet, I wake up each morning and find myself in the same situation, and so it must be real.
> 
> My meeting this morning with the attorney went very well. I’m fact, it lasted 2.25 hours and we covered a lot of territory. I will be retaining his legal services and feel relieved to have made this decision.
> 
> I’ve also met with my four key employees that  I will be depending on to help me and my business in the transition.  Next up will be to meet with all my employees as a group. I will probably do that next week.  My new tote and folio have been getting a workout and it has performed perfectly.


Darling CDM...you are off to a wonderful and productive start. I'm sure your employees were upset and shocked when their beloved Boss passed so suddenly and worried about the direction the company would go. I'm also sure they are relieved with you at the helm! 
Sending you strength


----------



## skyqueen

Last summer I bought a SS/18kt horseshoe insert necklace. I had it remade to all 18kt YG. Bought another insert to switch out. The second insert is dressier...1 tcw center stone. FUN!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Last summer I bought a SS/18kt horseshoe insert necklace. I had it remade to all 18kt YG. Bought another insert to switch out. The second insert is dressier...1 tcw center stone. FUN!
> View attachment 4011374
> 
> View attachment 4011375



I remember this!  The new insert is stunning too! wow


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I remember this!  The new insert is stunning too! wow


It really is stunning...and I get 2 totally different looks. That's it for me this year!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Last summer I bought a SS/18kt horseshoe insert necklace. I had it remade to all 18kt YG. Bought another insert to switch out. The second insert is dressier...1 tcw center stone. FUN!
> View attachment 4011374
> 
> View attachment 4011375


Exquisite!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Last summer I bought a SS/18kt horseshoe insert necklace. I had it remade to all 18kt YG. Bought another insert to switch out. The second insert is dressier...1 tcw center stone. FUN!
> View attachment 4011374
> 
> View attachment 4011375


It’s beautiful, SkyQueen! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Cocoabean

Hey all! Reporting back with my backpack hunt! A little preamble..I volunteer in dog rescue. Yesterday was an adoption event. So afterward a friend and I went to lunch at a local mall. Yum. At said mall there is a Nordstrom Rack and a Bloomingdale's Outlet. How could I not? Right???

I was carrying the Sam Edelman smooshy leather shoulder/crossbody convertible I got a week or so ago. It was VERY comfy. Even with my iPad pro, 9" version, inside. The Rack had some beautiful bags. They even had an MCM backpack. It was larger than I was really interested in, but nice to get to look it over. I wasn't super impressed with the zippers. I felt they could have been MUCH smoother for the price. But it was oh, so pretty. 

So, I went over to Bloomies. Again, lots of fabulous bags. They even had Longchamp backpacks for $79.00! But, the one I fell in love with was by Karl Lagerfeld. It is a very soft pebbled leather. Medium size. Just a few pockets, so not too heavy. 

I also could not resist a Longchamp wallet. It has all the compartments I look for, buttery soft leather, and a sleek look.

So, I now have three good choices depending on my mood. They aren't luxury brands, but I haven't really seen anything I love in lux brands. They do seem to be well made, and two of them are fabulous, smooshy pebbled leather that is so yummy!! Plus I have my current lux bags for when I won't need to be carrying my bag for a longer period.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Last summer I bought a SS/18kt horseshoe insert necklace. I had it remade to all 18kt YG. Bought another insert to switch out. The second insert is dressier...1 tcw center stone. FUN!
> View attachment 4011374
> 
> View attachment 4011375


So (forgive my ignorance) you can swap out the two inserts any time you want to? Or did you have the jeweler do it? (I know from nothing about "real" jewelry.) They are both exquisite. Enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

Cocoabean said:


> Hey all! Reporting back with my backpack hunt! A little preamble..I volunteer in dog rescue. Yesterday was an adoption event. So afterward a friend and I went to lunch at a local mall. Yum. At said mall there is a Nordstrom Rack and a Bloomingdale's Outlet. How could I not? Right???
> 
> I was carrying the Sam Edelman smooshy leather shoulder/crossbody convertible I got a week or so ago. It was VERY comfy. Even with my iPad pro, 9" version, inside. The Rack had some beautiful bags. They even had an MCM backpack. It was larger than I was really interested in, but nice to get to look it over. I wasn't super impressed with the zippers. I felt they could have been MUCH smoother for the price. But it was oh, so pretty.
> 
> So, I went over to Bloomies. Again, lots of fabulous bags. They even had Longchamp backpacks for $79.00! But, the one I fell in love with was by Karl Lagerfeld. It is a very soft pebbled leather. Medium size. Just a few pockets, so not too heavy.
> 
> I also could not resist a Longchamp wallet. It has all the compartments I look for, buttery soft leather, and a sleek look.
> 
> So, I now have three good choices depending on my mood. They aren't luxury brands, but I haven't really seen anything I love in lux brands. They do seem to be well made, and two of them are fabulous, smooshy pebbled leather that is so yummy!! Plus I have my current lux bags for when I won't need to be carrying my bag for a longer period.
> 
> View attachment 4013504
> View attachment 4013505
> View attachment 4013506
> View attachment 4013507


Great choices, *Cocoabean*! I love the quilting on the backpack, and that wallet looks so useful. Sounds as though you seally did some thoughtful investigating and figured out your needs, so I'm glad it all worked out.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> So (forgive my ignorance) you can swap out the two inserts any time you want to? Or did you have the jeweler do it? (I know from nothing about "real" jewelry.) They are both exquisite. Enjoy!


Yes, Elaine...there is a little hinge/clasp in the back, easy to swap out. This particular jeweler custom makes everything so you can have any kind of insert made. I own the diamond circle so I'm thinking of a diamond shell insert next.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Yes, Elaine...there is a little hinge/clasp in the back, easy to swap out. This particular jeweler custom makes everything so you can have any kind of insert made. I own the diamond circle so I'm thinking of a diamond shell insert next.


That sounds really pretty! Perfect for coastal living!


----------



## barbee

Well!!! Looks like I  have a bag on its way. It was very fortuitous that I have been checking the LV site every few days.  Somehow I lucked into a bag which has been sold out, and could not be found by client services either.  It appeared like magic, and as I was on my way out to a Holy Week luncheon with my husband, he had to be immediately informed(much easier if I can ease into it with them, especially since I said I would not buy any for 6 months--which apparently he forgot I said--small perk of getting older!!!)  Anyway, I had to order immediately, and of course my credit card was denied.  Luckily the person stayed on line while I talked to the credit card company and answered their key questions.  This is an old card which I hardly use, so how would I remember answers to questions from 30 years ago?  Fortunately, the questions related to where I had lived etc so I passed the test.  Today the bag is shipping! Just cannot believe it!  Of course I checked the site, and the bags are out of stock again.  I wonder just how many they place on line?  Two? A hundred?  It WAS a thrill seeing it available.  I will  show pics when it arrives.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Well!!! Looks like I  have a bag on its way. It was very fortuitous that I have been checking the LV site every few days.  Somehow I lucked into a bag which has been sold out, and could not be found by client services either.  It appeared like magic, and as I was on my way out to a Holy Week luncheon with my husband, he had to be immediately informed(much easier if I can ease into it with them, especially since I said I would not buy any for 6 months--which apparently he forgot I said--small perk of getting older!!!)  Anyway, I had to order immediately, and of course my credit card was denied.  Luckily the person stayed on line while I talked to the credit card company and answered their key questions.  This is an old card which I hardly use, so how would I remember answers to questions from 30 years ago?  Fortunately, the questions related to where I had lived etc so I passed the test.  Today the bag is shipping! Just cannot believe it!  Of course I checked the site, and the bags are out of stock again.  I wonder just how many they place on line?  Two? A hundred?  It WAS a thrill seeing it available.  I will  show pics when it arrives.


Congrats! Can't stand the suspense...Metis Pochette?


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Congrats! Can't stand the suspense...Metis Pochette?


I already have that one!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Well!!! Looks like I  have a bag on its way. It was very fortuitous that I have been checking the LV site every few days.  Somehow I lucked into a bag which has been sold out, and could not be found by client services either.  It appeared like magic, and as I was on my way out to a Holy Week luncheon with my husband, he had to be immediately informed(much easier if I can ease into it with them, especially since I said I would not buy any for 6 months--which apparently he forgot I said--small perk of getting older!!!)  Anyway, I had to order immediately, and of course my credit card was denied.  Luckily the person stayed on line while I talked to the credit card company and answered their key questions.  This is an old card which I hardly use, so how would I remember answers to questions from 30 years ago?  Fortunately, the questions related to where I had lived etc so I passed the test.  Today the bag is shipping! Just cannot believe it!  Of course I checked the site, and the bags are out of stock again.  I wonder just how many they place on line?  Two? A hundred?  It WAS a thrill seeing it available.  I will  show pics when it arrives.


Very exciting! You'll have to show us photos when it arrives, Barbee!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Very exciting! You'll have to show us photos when it arrives, Barbee!


I will!  Also, when I have time to take pics, will show some new shoes for the season(non designer.)


----------



## can_do_mom

I had my first employee meeting yesterday with our entire crew.  We have 16 employees (plus me) although when they were seated around the perimeter of our conference room yesterday it seemed like more.  Anyway, I wanted to tell them in person that I was planning on keeping the business running.  They thanked me for keeping the business and then got straight to work, loading trucks and hitting the road.  I was kind of nervous but I think I did a good job.  I kept it together and kept it brief.  No tears.  

I grabbed the binder that shows our past due accounts for some light reading (ha ha) at home.    That's the kind of stuff hubby would mention but I never had to deal with personally.  My bookkeeper makes those calls initially but I know hubby would take over when they got too far out and track down the late payers on the job sites.  Doesn't that sound like fun?


----------



## can_do_mom

In lighter news, I ,too, have received a new bag.  It's the LV Babylone Mahina BB in Galet.  I bought it from Meg (our tpf Meg!) and am thrilled with it.  I'd been considering this crossbody style for a while because I liked the size and the color.  The leather wrapped chain handle is a unique feature and very attractive.  Meg takes good care of her bags, it's like new!  I wish I could remember her tpf handle because I would tag her in this post.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Well!!! Looks like I  have a bag on its way. It was very fortuitous that I have been checking the LV site every few days.  Somehow I lucked into a bag which has been sold out, and could not be found by client services either.  It appeared like magic, and as I was on my way out to a Holy Week luncheon with my husband, he had to be immediately informed(much easier if I can ease into it with them, especially since I said I would not buy any for 6 months--which apparently he forgot I said--small perk of getting older!!!)  Anyway, I had to order immediately, and of course my credit card was denied.  Luckily the person stayed on line while I talked to the credit card company and answered their key questions.  This is an old card which I hardly use, so how would I remember answers to questions from 30 years ago?  Fortunately, the questions related to where I had lived etc so I passed the test.  Today the bag is shipping! Just cannot believe it!  Of course I checked the site, and the bags are out of stock again.  I wonder just how many they place on line?  Two? A hundred?  It WAS a thrill seeing it available.  I will  show pics when it arrives.


Barbee, I'm so glad you were able to track down this bag!


----------



## youngster

CDM, you are so brave. I am just amazed at your strength, intelligence, and fortitude in this difficult situation that you have found yourself in. Hang in there. I hope your children are doing OK or at least letting you know when they are not doing OK and that you can all lean on one another at times.


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> I had my first employee meeting yesterday with our entire crew.  We have 16 employees (plus me) although when they were seated around the perimeter of our conference room yesterday it seemed like more.  Anyway, I wanted to tell them in person that I was planning on keeping the business running.  They thanked me for keeping the business and then got straight to work, loading trucks and hitting the road.  I was kind of nervous but I think I did a good job.  I kept it together and kept it brief.  No tears.
> 
> I grabbed the binder that shows our past due accounts for some light reading (ha ha) at home.    That's the kind of stuff hubby would mention but I never had to deal with personally.  My bookkeeper makes those calls initially but I know hubby would take over when they got too far out and track down the late payers on the job sites.  Doesn't that sound like fun?



Too bad I don't live closer, I'd be up for a road trip to be your muscle! HA!! Yeah, mid-50 year old weakling with a back problem as the muscle. YouTube worthy moments for sure.

LOVE the new LV!

In other news, I took the Lagerfeld backpack out for a trial run this past weekend. DH and I are volunteering at a horse sanctuary in our area. We had our orientation on Sunday. I only wore the backpack while wandering around waiting for our trainer to arrive, then it got locked in the vehicle. It was very comfy, and is a nice addition to the collection.

Amazingly, working around the sanctuary didn't hurt my back, and it was great fun to be around the horses. I don't have much experience with them, and what I do have is from childhood. One fellow kept putting his head on top of mine from behind while I was cleaning his corral! What a character. We go back again in a few weeks. 

We are excited to have something to do together. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group, but DH isn't a big fan of the breed. So I do that with a friend. He and I were working with another rescue group bringing senior dogs down to San Diego from Los Angeles, but when my back started acting up it wouldn't allow me to sit in a car for that long. We had to give that up.

I love the Longchamp wallet. So soft and smooshy. I found a Unicorn on the Fashionphile site. LV has been sold out of it for a while. FP had this one for a little less that retail. Most times they have it for quite a bit over retail, so I snapped it up. It is from 2015, and appears unused.

Behold:


----------



## barbee

Cocoabean said:


> Too bad I don't live closer, I'd be up for a road trip to be your muscle! HA!! Yeah, mid-50 year old weakling with a back problem as the muscle. YouTube worthy moments for sure.
> 
> LOVE the new LV!
> 
> In other news, I took the Lagerfeld backpack out for a trial run this past weekend. DH and I are volunteering at a horse sanctuary in our area. We had our orientation on Sunday. I only wore the backpack while wandering around waiting for our trainer to arrive, then it got locked in the vehicle. It was very comfy, and is a nice addition to the collection.
> 
> Amazingly, working around the sanctuary didn't hurt my back, and it was great fun to be around the horses. I don't have much experience with them, and what I do have is from childhood. One fellow kept putting his head on top of mine from behind while I was cleaning his corral! What a character. We go back again in a few weeks.
> 
> We are excited to have something to do together. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group, but DH isn't a big fan of the breed. So I do that with a friend. He and I were working with another rescue group bringing senior dogs down to San Diego from Los Angeles, but when my back started acting up it wouldn't allow me to sit in a car for that long. We had to give that up.
> 
> I love the Longchamp wallet. So soft and smooshy. I found a Unicorn on the Fashionphile site. LV has been sold out of it for a while. FP had this one for a little less that retail. Most times they have it for quite a bit over retail, so I snapped it up. It is from 2015, and appears unused.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> View attachment 4017047


Round coin purses fit in so nicely in bags!  Great find!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> I had my first employee meeting yesterday with our entire crew.  We have 16 employees (plus me) although when they were seated around the perimeter of our conference room yesterday it seemed like more.  Anyway, I wanted to tell them in person that I was planning on keeping the business running.  They thanked me for keeping the business and then got straight to work, loading trucks and hitting the road.  I was kind of nervous but I think I did a good job.  I kept it together and kept it brief.  No tears.
> 
> I grabbed the binder that shows our past due accounts for some light reading (ha ha) at home.    That's the kind of stuff hubby would mention but I never had to deal with personally.  My bookkeeper makes those calls initially but I know hubby would take over when they got too far out and track down the late payers on the job sites.  Doesn't that sound like fun?


Sounds like you are hitting it hard, tracking down those dead beat customers!  Good for you.  Your employees will be there for you, knowing you want to continue with the business. 
You WILL succeed!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> In lighter news, I ,too, have received a new bag.  It's the LV Babylone Mahina BB in Galet.  I bought it from Meg (our tpf Meg!) and am thrilled with it.  I'd been considering this crossbody style for a while because I liked the size and the color.  The leather wrapped chain handle is a unique feature and very attractive.  Meg takes good care of her bags, it's like new!  I wish I could remember her tpf handle because I would tag her in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016993
> 
> View attachment 4016994


I LOVE that pattern in Galet.  Buying it from Meg is the best--I'm sure it is in pristine condition.  We all need one of Meg's bags.  Or at least have her come back to Purse forum periodically.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> In lighter news, I ,too, have received a new bag.  It's the LV Babylone Mahina BB in Galet.  I bought it from Meg (our tpf Meg!) and am thrilled with it.  I'd been considering this crossbody style for a while because I liked the size and the color.  The leather wrapped chain handle is a unique feature and very attractive.  Meg takes good care of her bags, it's like new!  I wish I could remember her tpf handle because I would tag her in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016993
> 
> View attachment 4016994



It’s beautiful!


----------



## Cilifene

Cocoabean said:


> Too bad I don't live closer, I'd be up for a road trip to be your muscle! HA!! Yeah, mid-50 year old weakling with a back problem as the muscle. YouTube worthy moments for sure.
> 
> LOVE the new LV!
> 
> In other news, I took the Lagerfeld backpack out for a trial run this past weekend. DH and I are volunteering at a horse sanctuary in our area. We had our orientation on Sunday. I only wore the backpack while wandering around waiting for our trainer to arrive, then it got locked in the vehicle. It was very comfy, and is a nice addition to the collection.
> 
> Amazingly, working around the sanctuary didn't hurt my back, and it was great fun to be around the horses. I don't have much experience with them, and what I do have is from childhood. One fellow kept putting his head on top of mine from behind while I was cleaning his corral! What a character. We go back again in a few weeks.
> 
> We are excited to have something to do together. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group, but DH isn't a big fan of the breed. So I do that with a friend. He and I were working with another rescue group bringing senior dogs down to San Diego from Los Angeles, but when my back started acting up it wouldn't allow me to sit in a car for that long. We had to give that up.
> 
> I love the Longchamp wallet. So soft and smooshy. I found a Unicorn on the Fashionphile site. LV has been sold out of it for a while. FP had this one for a little less that retail. Most times they have it for quite a bit over retail, so I snapped it up. It is from 2015, and appears unused.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> View attachment 4017047



It’s lovely and a very popular piece


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I will!  Also, when I have time to take pics, will show some new shoes for the season(non designer.)



Wonder if it’s a NeoNoe... I think I remember someone here wanted one ...


----------



## barbee

CDM, how did you hook up with Meg on the handbag?  Instagram?  Just thinking in the future we all may benefit from bags she is selling.


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> CDM, how did you hook up with Meg on the handbag?  Instagram?  Just thinking in the future we all may benefit from bags she is selling.


I saw that bag CDM bought from Meg...she put it up on Instagram.  It is lovely!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> CDM, how did you hook up with Meg on the handbag?  Instagram?  Just thinking in the future we all may benefit from bags she is selling.


Yes, she mentioned wanting to sell the bag on Instagram. Her IG name is Megsclosetconfessions. She has the cutest dog pics, too!


----------



## Pagan

Not bag related, but I think you ladies will understand.

I hadn't replaced my glasses in over three years, and could tell that I needed to. I picked my new ones up today and the second I walked in the house I could see dust everywhere. I'm sure that wasn't there this morning when I left for work. Worse still, I went into our ensuite to take a better look at my glasses and got the scare of my life. I looked in my magnifying mirror that I use for makeup and actually gasped loudly enough for my daughter to come in. She asked what was wrong, and I'm saying, 'my eyes...look at my eyes...'. She's not getting it so I point out all the little lines under my eyes. She says in that unconcerned tone that 16 year-olds are so good at, 'You look completely normal, mom. Those are always there.'

WTH?


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> CDM, how did you hook up with Meg on the handbag?  Instagram?  Just thinking in the future we all may benefit from bags she is selling.


Yes, Meg mentioned wanting to sell the bag on Instagram and I messaged her. It helped that my daughter works at LV so when I visited her recently she was able to show me the bag.


----------



## Cilifene

Pagan said:


> Not bag related, but I think you ladies will understand.
> 
> I hadn't replaced my glasses in over three years, and could tell that I needed to. I picked my new ones up today and the second I walked in the house I could see dust everywhere. I'm sure that wasn't there this morning when I left for work. Worse still, I went into our ensuite to take a better look at my glasses and got the scare of my life. I looked in my magnifying mirror that I use for makeup and actually gasped loudly enough for my daughter to come in. She asked what was wrong, and I'm saying, 'my eyes...look at my eyes...'. She's not getting it so I point out all the little lines under my eyes. She says in that unconcerned tone that 16 year-olds are so good at, 'You look completely normal, mom. Those are always there.'
> 
> WTH?



Yup, that’s the fun of getting older - oh well you had three years of happily not knowing 
I remember cleaning a handhold mirror with glasses on and reacted like you - first time in years I saw my face when I was looking down. There was a pretty amount of sagging face there. Instantly gave DH a fuss why haven’t you told me that I look like this. Hmm, but dear you’ve looked like that for years now ...


----------



## barbee

Pagan said:


> Not bag related, but I think you ladies will understand.
> 
> I hadn't replaced my glasses in over three years, and could tell that I needed to. I picked my new ones up today and the second I walked in the house I could see dust everywhere. I'm sure that wasn't there this morning when I left for work. Worse still, I went into our ensuite to take a better look at my glasses and got the scare of my life. I looked in my magnifying mirror that I use for makeup and actually gasped loudly enough for my daughter to come in. She asked what was wrong, and I'm saying, 'my eyes...look at my eyes...'. She's not getting it so I point out all the little lines under my eyes. She says in that unconcerned tone that 16 year-olds are so good at, 'You look completely normal, mom. Those are always there.'
> 
> WTH?


I had to laugh!  What you have going for you, despite the new glasses,  is that you have a 16 yr old.  She keeps you young.


----------



## skyqueen

Cocoabean said:


> Too bad I don't live closer, I'd be up for a road trip to be your muscle! HA!! Yeah, mid-50 year old weakling with a back problem as the muscle. YouTube worthy moments for sure.
> 
> LOVE the new LV!
> 
> In other news, I took the Lagerfeld backpack out for a trial run this past weekend. DH and I are volunteering at a horse sanctuary in our area. We had our orientation on Sunday. I only wore the backpack while wandering around waiting for our trainer to arrive, then it got locked in the vehicle. It was very comfy, and is a nice addition to the collection.
> 
> Amazingly, working around the sanctuary didn't hurt my back, and it was great fun to be around the horses. I don't have much experience with them, and what I do have is from childhood. One fellow kept putting his head on top of mine from behind while I was cleaning his corral! What a character. We go back again in a few weeks.
> 
> We are excited to have something to do together. I volunteer with a Pit Bull rescue group, but DH isn't a big fan of the breed. So I do that with a friend. He and I were working with another rescue group bringing senior dogs down to San Diego from Los Angeles, but when my back started acting up it wouldn't allow me to sit in a car for that long. We had to give that up.
> 
> I love the Longchamp wallet. So soft and smooshy. I found a Unicorn on the Fashionphile site. LV has been sold out of it for a while. FP had this one for a little less that retail. Most times they have it for quite a bit over retail, so I snapped it up. It is from 2015, and appears unused.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> View attachment 4017047


"There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man."
Winston Churchill


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> In lighter news, I ,too, have received a new bag.  It's the LV Babylone Mahina BB in Galet.  I bought it from Meg (our tpf Meg!) and am thrilled with it.  I'd been considering this crossbody style for a while because I liked the size and the color.  The leather wrapped chain handle is a unique feature and very attractive.  Meg takes good care of her bags, it's like new!  I wish I could remember her tpf handle because I would tag her in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016993
> 
> View attachment 4016994


What a great looking bag!!


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Easter and Passover to all the "over 50" gals!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Happy Easter and Passover to all the "over 50" gals!


Thanks and I hope you have a wonderful Easter as well as good weather!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks and I hope you have a wonderful Easter as well as good weather!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Yes, she mentioned wanting to sell the bag on Instagram. Her IG name is Megsclosetconfessions. She has the cutest dog pics, too!


I saw that bag on IG when she posted it. I'm so glad you're the one who got it! Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

Pagan said:


> Not bag related, but I think you ladies will understand.
> 
> I hadn't replaced my glasses in over three years, and could tell that I needed to. I picked my new ones up today and the second I walked in the house I could see dust everywhere. I'm sure that wasn't there this morning when I left for work. Worse still, I went into our ensuite to take a better look at my glasses and got the scare of my life. I looked in my magnifying mirror that I use for makeup and actually gasped loudly enough for my daughter to come in. She asked what was wrong, and I'm saying, 'my eyes...look at my eyes...'. She's not getting it so I point out all the little lines under my eyes. She says in that unconcerned tone that 16 year-olds are so good at, 'You look completely normal, mom. Those are always there.'
> 
> WTH?


This cracked me up! I do own a makeup mirror, but the only time I look into it is when I'm putting on mascara. I flip it open, put on the mascara as quickly as I POSSIBLY can, and then I flip it back down again. As long as I can't see the dark circles... well... they aren't really there! Right???


----------



## barbee

I am planting rose bushes(two out of three done) so needed a coffees break. Thought it would be a good time for some pictures.  First, the most fragrant yellow rose.  Every time I go outside tit draws me to it, almost as if it's enchanted!


Then, my new shoes...


I couldn't resist these Kate Spades.  For whatever reason, all shaded of pink are attracting me this spring.


These Eileen Fisher espadrilles are my 3rd pr.  I also have silver and gold-ish.  Found these for a lower price on Amazon.  Very comfortable.


These Sam Edelman's came in quite a few cute colors, and I was surprised they fit, as I have a narrow foot.  Have not worn them yet, as I have to work up to sandals.  But when out and about, I will see women in clunky winter boots and others in flip flops.  I am in the  middle of it all.
Monday:  stay tuned!  New bag arriving!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This cracked me up! I do own a makeup mirror, but the only time I look into it is when I'm putting on mascara. I flip it open, put on the mascara as quickly as I POSSIBLY can, and then I flip it back down again. As long as I can't see the dark circles... well... they aren't really there! Right???


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I am planting rose bushes(two out of three done) so needed a coffees break. Thought it would be a good time for some pictures.  First, the most fragrant yellow rose.  Every time I go outside tit draws me to it, almost as if it's enchanted!
> View attachment 4020380
> 
> Then, my new shoes...
> View attachment 4020384
> 
> I couldn't resist these Kate Spades.  For whatever reason, all shaded of pink are attracting me this spring.
> View attachment 4020387
> 
> These Eileen Fisher espadrilles are my 3rd pr.  I also have silver and gold-ish.  Found these for a lower price on Amazon.  Very comfortable.
> View attachment 4020388
> 
> These Sam Edelman's came in quite a few cute colors, and I was surprised they fit, as I have a narrow foot.  Have not worn them yet, as I have to work up to sandals.  But when out and about, I will see women in clunky winter boots and others in flip flops.  I am in the  middle of it all.
> Monday:  stay tuned!  New bag arriving!!



Lovely shoes! Gorgeous Sam Edelman!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I am planting rose bushes(two out of three done) so needed a coffees break. Thought it would be a good time for some pictures.  First, the most fragrant yellow rose.  Every time I go outside tit draws me to it, almost as if it's enchanted!
> View attachment 4020380
> 
> Then, my new shoes...
> View attachment 4020384
> 
> I couldn't resist these Kate Spades.  For whatever reason, all shaded of pink are attracting me this spring.
> View attachment 4020387
> 
> These Eileen Fisher espadrilles are my 3rd pr.  I also have silver and gold-ish.  Found these for a lower price on Amazon.  Very comfortable.
> View attachment 4020388
> 
> These Sam Edelman's came in quite a few cute colors, and I was surprised they fit, as I have a narrow foot.  Have not worn them yet, as I have to work up to sandals.  But when out and about, I will see women in clunky winter boots and others in flip flops.  I am in the  middle of it all.
> Monday:  stay tuned!  New bag arriving!!


I almost bought the Sam Edelman sandals in the black/white check. I was also worried about the width...I have narrow feet. May have to reconsider


----------



## Cilifene

Still rocking my fav ankle boots from Jimmy Choo - and someone will notice I’m wearing my beloved GJ necklace again 
Oh, and the bag is my mothers Bal First


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Still rocking my fav ankle boots from Jimmy Choo - and someone will notice I’m wearing my beloved GJ necklace again
> Oh, and the bag is my mothers Bal First
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021308


I did indeed notice your GJ necklace, my friend! And drooled over it, as usual!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Still rocking my fav ankle boots from Jimmy Choo - and someone will notice I’m wearing my beloved GJ necklace again
> Oh, and the bag is my mothers Bal First
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021308


Edgy, as usual!  Love it!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Edgy, as usual!  Love it!



Thanks barbee!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Still rocking my fav ankle boots from Jimmy Choo - and someone will notice I’m wearing my beloved GJ necklace again
> Oh, and the bag is my mothers Bal First
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021308


Cilifene, love your look! I’m hoping you’re getting some beautiful spring weather unlike the winter that will not leave us. Enjoy!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Cilifene, love your look! I’m hoping you’re getting some beautiful spring weather unlike the winter that will not leave us. Enjoy!


Thanks CDM  The sun is out, but it is definitely too cold for this outfit. It was two days ago and I just had to get in and out of the car and it was a very short trip. 
But the spring weather will come later this week


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> I am planting rose bushes(two out of three done) so needed a coffees break. Thought it would be a good time for some pictures.  First, the most fragrant yellow rose.  Every time I go outside tit draws me to it, almost as if it's enchanted!
> View attachment 4020380
> 
> Then, my new shoes...
> View attachment 4020384
> 
> I couldn't resist these Kate Spades.  For whatever reason, all shaded of pink are attracting me this spring.
> View attachment 4020387
> 
> These Eileen Fisher espadrilles are my 3rd pr.  I also have silver and gold-ish.  Found these for a lower price on Amazon.  Very comfortable.
> View attachment 4020388
> 
> These Sam Edelman's came in quite a few cute colors, and I was surprised they fit, as I have a narrow foot.  Have not worn them yet, as I have to work up to sandals.  But when out and about, I will see women in clunky winter boots and others in flip flops.  I am in the  middle of it all.
> Monday:  stay tuned!  New bag arriving!!


Beautiful rose, Barbee and I love all the shoes!  I placed an Everlane order last week that is arriving today.  I bought some denim, a back pack and a pair of shoes.  Oh, and a little black swing dress.  I will report back when my order arrives.  I will probably be asking for opinions.  

Speaking of opinions, I am experiencing some awkward attention.  Any suggestions on how to tell men that I am absolutely not interested in their attention?  As in phone calls, texts, messages, coffee dates, etc.  It's happened twice now and the second guy had the nerve to call me Sweetie (via text) yesterday.  I was so upset I was in tears.  My dear husband called me that, not this former classmate who I haven't seen or talked to in YEARS. (I think he got my number from a friend who texted me to warn me he would be calling, which I did not answer.)  My children (who saw me crying) are aghast.  As I said to them, if I was friends with a man before the loss of my husband, I am happy to continue that friendship.  But that is definitely not the case with these two individuals.  I need a stock line that cannot be misinterpreted so please feel free to share if you have any ideas.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful rose, Barbee and I love all the shoes!  I placed an Everlane order last week that is arriving today.  I bought some denim, a back pack and a pair of shoes.  Oh, and a little black swing dress.  I will report back when my order arrives.  I will probably be asking for opinions.
> 
> Speaking of opinions, I am experiencing some awkward attention.  Any suggestions on how to tell men that I am absolutely not interested in their attention?  As in phone calls, texts, messages, coffee dates, etc.  It's happened twice now and the second guy had the nerve to call me Sweetie (via text) yesterday.  I was so upset I was in tears.  My dear husband called me that, not this former classmate who I haven't seen or talked to in YEARS. (I think he got my number from a friend who texted me to warn me he would be calling, which I did not answer.)  My children (who saw me crying) are aghast.  As I said to them, if I was friends with a man before the loss of my husband, I am happy to continue that friendship.  But that is definitely not the case with these two individuals.  I need a stock line that cannot be misinterpreted so please feel free to share if you have any ideas.


I am aghast that they would try this, and in such a short time frame.  The less you say to them, even through a text, the better.  No.  Not interested.  Sorry, N-O...  Be brutal, if that is what it takes.  Role play with your kids.  You may end up laughing, which is good in these situations.


----------



## barbee

The new bag has arrived.  New, as in Neo Noe.




This will be my last Monogram pattern.  Three is more than enough, although they are all very different styles.  The freesia color is just what I wanted, and I know I will be happy.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful rose, Barbee and I love all the shoes!  I placed an Everlane order last week that is arriving today.  I bought some denim, a back pack and a pair of shoes.  Oh, and a little black swing dress.  I will report back when my order arrives.  I will probably be asking for opinions.
> 
> Speaking of opinions, I am experiencing some awkward attention.  Any suggestions on how to tell men that I am absolutely not interested in their attention?  As in phone calls, texts, messages, coffee dates, etc.  It's happened twice now and the second guy had the nerve to call me Sweetie (via text) yesterday.  I was so upset I was in tears.  My dear husband called me that, not this former classmate who I haven't seen or talked to in YEARS. (I think he got my number from a friend who texted me to warn me he would be calling, which I did not answer.)  My children (who saw me crying) are aghast.  As I said to them, if I was friends with a man before the loss of my husband, I am happy to continue that friendship.  But that is definitely not the case with these two individuals.  I need a stock line that cannot be misinterpreted so please feel free to share if you have any ideas.


Yikes, CDM, that is so completely out of line! What is WITH these guys? I can see it being difficult for you to just tell them to take a flying leap (which would, in fact, get the message across nicely!), since you are by nature such a nice person. So I love barbee's idea of role-playing.


----------



## barbee

Sorry my pics posted twice.  Yikes!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> The new bag has arrived.  New, as in Neo Noe.
> View attachment 4022570
> View attachment 4022572
> View attachment 4022573
> 
> This will be my last Monogram pattern.  Three is more than enough, although they are all very different styles.  The freesia color is just what I wanted, and I know I will be happy.


I’m so glad you were able to get this cute bag! I love the freesia lining!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Yikes, CDM, that is so completely out of line! What is WITH these guys? I can see it being difficult for you to just tell them to take a flying leap (which would, in fact, get the message across nicely!), since you are by nature such a nice person. So I love barbee's idea of role-playing.





barbee said:


> I am aghast that they would try this, and in such a short time frame.  The less you say to them, even through a text, the better.  No.  Not interested.  Sorry, N-O...  Be brutal, if that is what it takes.  Role play with your kids.  You may end up laughing, which is good in these situations.


Thanks Elaine and Barbee. I honestly can’t believe it myself. I have to develop a thicker skin because I’m going to need it with that kind of behavior.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful rose, Barbee and I love all the shoes!  I placed an Everlane order last week that is arriving today.  I bought some denim, a back pack and a pair of shoes.  Oh, and a little black swing dress.  I will report back when my order arrives.  I will probably be asking for opinions.
> 
> Speaking of opinions, I am experiencing some awkward attention.  Any suggestions on how to tell men that I am absolutely not interested in their attention?  As in phone calls, texts, messages, coffee dates, etc.  It's happened twice now and the second guy had the nerve to call me Sweetie (via text) yesterday.  I was so upset I was in tears.  My dear husband called me that, not this former classmate who I haven't seen or talked to in YEARS. (I think he got my number from a friend who texted me to warn me he would be calling, which I did not answer.)  My children (who saw me crying) are aghast.  As I said to them, if I was friends with a man before the loss of my husband, I am happy to continue that friendship.  But that is definitely not the case with these two individuals.  I need a stock line that cannot be misinterpreted so please feel free to share if you have any ideas.



Completely out of line!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> The new bag has arrived.  New, as in Neo Noe.
> View attachment 4022570
> View attachment 4022572
> View attachment 4022573
> 
> This will be my last Monogram pattern.  Three is more than enough, although they are all very different styles.  The freesia color is just what I wanted, and I know I will be happy.



GORGEOUS! I love the color combo barbee! Congrats!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks Elaine and Barbee. I honestly can’t believe it myself. I have to develop a thicker skin because I’m going to need it with that kind of behavior.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful rose, Barbee and I love all the shoes!  I placed an Everlane order last week that is arriving today.  I bought some denim, a back pack and a pair of shoes.  Oh, and a little black swing dress.  I will report back when my order arrives.  I will probably be asking for opinions.
> 
> Speaking of opinions, I am experiencing some awkward attention.  Any suggestions on how to tell men that I am absolutely not interested in their attention?  As in phone calls, texts, messages, coffee dates, etc.  It's happened twice now and the second guy had the nerve to call me Sweetie (via text) yesterday.  I was so upset I was in tears.  My dear husband called me that, not this former classmate who I haven't seen or talked to in YEARS. (I think he got my number from a friend who texted me to warn me he would be calling, which I did not answer.)  My children (who saw me crying) are aghast.  As I said to them, if I was friends with a man before the loss of my husband, I am happy to continue that friendship.  But that is definitely not the case with these two individuals.  I need a stock line that cannot be misinterpreted so please feel free to share if you have any ideas.


Well...your a damn good looking gal so I'm not surprised. The "former classmate" idiot is really a kick in the a$$! I'd look these admirers right in the eye and say...I'm not ready and may never be ready. Period!
Make them squirm! You run a company...you can handle these morons


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> The new bag has arrived.  New, as in Neo Noe.
> View attachment 4022570
> View attachment 4022572
> View attachment 4022573
> 
> This will be my last Monogram pattern.  Three is more than enough, although they are all very different styles.  The freesia color is just what I wanted, and I know I will be happy.


Just gorgeous and Freesia is TDF!


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful rose, Barbee and I love all the shoes!  I placed an Everlane order last week that is arriving today.  I bought some denim, a back pack and a pair of shoes.  Oh, and a little black swing dress.  I will report back when my order arrives.  I will probably be asking for opinions.
> 
> Speaking of opinions, I am experiencing some awkward attention.  Any suggestions on how to tell men that I am absolutely not interested in their attention?  As in phone calls, texts, messages, coffee dates, etc.  It's happened twice now and the second guy had the nerve to call me Sweetie (via text) yesterday.  I was so upset I was in tears.  My dear husband called me that, not this former classmate who I haven't seen or talked to in YEARS. (I think he got my number from a friend who texted me to warn me he would be calling, which I did not answer.)  My children (who saw me crying) are aghast.  As I said to them, if I was friends with a man before the loss of my husband, I am happy to continue that friendship.  But that is definitely not the case with these two individuals.  I need a stock line that cannot be misinterpreted so please feel free to share if you have any ideas.



Holy cow! First tell your friend(s) to NEVER give out your number without express prior permission! Then how about something like, "Thank you, but I am not interested in seeing anyone so soon after my husband (or the love of my life) passed away."  Also, you can respond via text with, "I am not your sweetie, I was my husband's sweetie. Thank you for opening that wound." IF you want to get rid of him for a good long while, that is. 

They need to understand that you and your DH did not break up. 

You can also reply with a simple, "Thank you, no." Or my personal favorite, "That doesn't work for me." If they push for a reason say, "So many reasons I don't wish to discuss. They are quite personal."


----------



## can_do_mom

Cocoabean said:


> Holy cow! First tell your friend(s) to NEVER give out your number without express prior permission! Then how about something like, "Thank you, but I am not interested in seeing anyone so soon after my husband (or the love of my life) passed away."  Also, you can respond via text with, "I am not your sweetie, I was my husband's sweetie. Thank you for opening that wound." IF you want to get rid of him for a good long while, that is.
> 
> They need to understand that you and your DH did not break up.
> 
> You can also reply with a simple, "Thank you, no." Or my personal favorite, "That doesn't work for me." If they push for a reason say, "So many reasons I don't wish to discuss. They are quite personal."


Cocoabean, thank you! Those lines are GREAT!  My brain just isn't working the best these days and I have a hard time coming up with the right words when I need them.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Cocoabean, thank you! Those lines are GREAT!  My brain just isn't working the best these days and I have a hard time coming up with the right words when I need them.


----------



## barbee

Oddly enough, I had the opportunity to buy the same Neo Noe again yesterday--Can Do Mom will understand.  Who would have thought?  Then, it was featured on Purseblog.  
Thanks for the compliments on the bag, ladies.  I may just take it for a trial run today.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Well...your a damn good looking gal so I'm not surprised. The "former classmate" idiot is really a kick in the a$$! I'd look these admirers right in the eye and say...I'm not ready and may never be ready. Period!
> Make them squirm! You run a company...you can handle these morons


I was thinking of a good reply yesterday.  I like SQ’s...but I was also thinking of “You must be kidding” to someone you know.  Or, how about “That is so inappropriate”.  I can’t believe men who know you would be so thoughtless as to approach you so soon!


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> Cocoabean, thank you! Those lines are GREAT!  My brain just isn't working the best these days and I have a hard time coming up with the right words when I need them.



You are so welcome. I hope I gave you some ideas.



bisbee said:


> I was thinking of a good reply yesterday.  I like SQ’s...but I was also thinking of “You must be kidding” to someone you know.  Or, how about “That is so inappropriate”.  I can’t believe men who know you would be so thoughtless as to approach you so soon!



I like this reply, also. 

I am quite sarcastic by nature, so I might comeback with something like, "Oh, so you see a  person with a decent income 'back on the market' and figured you'd swoop in? Do the math and figure out where I am in the grieving process. You'll find the answer. But since you could not figure it out on your own, the answer is NO!"


----------



## can_do_mom

Thank you for making me laugh! You ladies are a treasure. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Cilifene

Confession time 





Look at that beautiful box - it’s my dear friend that wrapped it so beautiful, it looks like it came right out of the store


----------



## Cilifene

After I got my Birkin my Chanel needs changed. It fits my needs more to have a Reissue 225 than my old 226.
Sold my 226 and was very lucky that my dear friend would sell here brand new 225 to me ...

The same bag but smaller and NEW


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> After I got my Birkin my Chanel needs changed. It fits my needs more to have a Reissue 225 than my old 226.
> Sold my 226 and was very lucky that my dear friend would sell here brand new 225 to me ...
> 
> The same bag but smaller and NEW
> 
> View attachment 4026059
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026060


Wow, Cilifene... this is fabulous! So glad you were able to sell your 226 easily, and that you had a friend with a 225 that exactly meets your needs! 

I'm clueless... is the only difference between the 225 and the 226 in their size? They are BOTH gorgeous bags!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow, Cilifene... this is fabulous! So glad you were able to sell your 226 easily, and that you had a friend with a 225 that exactly meets your needs!
> 
> I'm clueless... is the only difference between the 225 and the 226 in their size? They are BOTH gorgeous bags!



Yes the only difference is the size. My pics are the same bag though the new 225


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> After I got my Birkin my Chanel needs changed. It fits my needs more to have a Reissue 225 than my old 226.
> Sold my 226 and was very lucky that my dear friend would sell here brand new 225 to me ...
> 
> The same bag but smaller and NEW
> 
> View attachment 4026059
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026060


I am wondering--you emphasized NEW--do you see much difference in the new vs preloved, in your specific bags? Feel, structure, condition of leather, etc.?
Regardless, I am happy for you!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I am wondering--you emphasized NEW--do you see much difference in the new vs preloved, in your specific bags? Feel, structure, condition of leather, etc.?
> Regardless, I am happy for you!



Thank you barbee! Yes I see much difference in both leather hw and structure. The old one was used a lot by the previous owner. It was softened nicely and the leather was a tad shiny from rubbing on the clothes. The hw had turn more shiny silver. 
Obviously the switch wasn’t for free!  but to me it was worth it


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> After I got my Birkin my Chanel needs changed. It fits my needs more to have a Reissue 225 than my old 226.
> Sold my 226 and was very lucky that my dear friend would sell here brand new 225 to me ...
> 
> The same bag but smaller and NEW
> 
> View attachment 4026059
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026060


Beautiful bag, Cilifene! Congratulations and enjoy her!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful bag, Cilifene! Congratulations and enjoy her!


Thanks CDM


----------



## Passau

Good morning All,  I just wanted to ask if any of you have decided to retire in an "active retirement community"?  My DH and I are looking at one which is something we previously have never considered but the one we are looking at has clubs that DH is interested in.  They also have an indoor/outdoor pool, exercise room, clubhouse with 2 restaurants, and several active clubs....  DH is retiring in December and I'm planning to retire in 2019 or 2021 (DD is still in High School)...


----------



## barbee

Passau said:


> Good morning All,  I just wanted to ask if any of you have decided to retire in an "active retirement community"?  My DH and I are looking at one which is something we previously have never considered but the one we are looking at has clubs that DH is interested in.  They also have an indoor/outdoor pool, exercise room, clubhouse with 2 restaurants, and several active clubs....  DH is retiring in December and I'm planning to retire in 2019 or 2021 (DD is still in High School)...


My husband had wanted to go that route.  For me, it would involve leaving friends it took me years to make, including those in my church, tennis group etc. As it turned out, we are in a small town(where he retired) known for having retirees flock to it, and hour from the beach, but still full of all ages, and a very artsy community.  We are happy here, so only need eventually to downsize the house. He no longer talks about that retirement community for us.  He also talked about buying a BIG boat when he retired.  He eventually got off that kick--thank goodness. Our lives seem full enough without the boat, We have our golf club right down the street, but I don't see my husband using it much.  Spoiled, right?
Everyone is different in their wants/needs and I think a retirement community  would be wonderful for some.


----------



## barbee

Passau, you can always look up where we live.  Do I sound like a realtor now?  I am not.  But we live in Fairhope, AL.


----------



## bisbee

Passau said:


> Good morning All,  I just wanted to ask if any of you have decided to retire in an "active retirement community"?  My DH and I are looking at one which is something we previously have never considered but the one we are looking at has clubs that DH is interested in.  They also have an indoor/outdoor pool, exercise room, clubhouse with 2 restaurants, and several active clubs....  DH is retiring in December and I'm planning to retire in 2019 or 2021 (DD is still in High School)...


I retired in December.  DH had sold the store he owned with a partner and was retired for 2 years...but he was self-employed for over 30 years and has no pension other than Social Security.  So...he bought another small store.  It has not yet shown a profit...it had been run into the ground by the former owner.  He is sinking $$$ into it.  We would like to sell our house at some point and buy a condo...on one floor for the future!  I won’t be looking at a retirement community...there are a few nice ones in the area, but the amenities don’t hold any attraction for us, although I see the advantages.  We also won’t be moving “away”...my grandchildren are here and my children.  My stepdaughter is here, and stepson is in NYC, just a train ride away!

I hope you find the solution that works for you both!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thank you barbee! Yes I see much difference in both leather hw and structure. The old one was used a lot by the previous owner. It was softened nicely and the leather was a tad shiny from rubbing on the clothes. The hw had turn more shiny silver.
> Obviously the switch wasn’t for free!  but to me it was worth it


I understand!  You do seem to be the master of buying/selling!


----------



## Passau

Thanks, Barbee and Bisbee for your views.....We would indeed miss our friends at church and in our community as we have lived here for 30 years (Washington, DC Area) and since our only child is off to college in 2021, we can retire anywhere.  We were thinking that an "active retirement community" would be nice as it will have folks our age so we can make new friends that are going through the same life experiences and the amenities on site would be nice as my mobility is limited due to medical issues.  We are taking another look this weekend - we saw it for the first time two weeks ago and are thinking about whether this is the route we want to take...


----------



## chessmont

I know this isn't important to some people but I would need to have my pets.  Are they allowed (none of my business really, if it isn't importent to you)


----------



## bisbee

chessmont said:


> I know this isn't important to some people but I would need to have my pets.  Are they allowed (none of my business really, if it isn't importent to you)


That’s on my list too...when we do look for a condo, it must allow cats.  If it doesn’t, we won’t buy.


----------



## tannfran

can_do_mom said:


> Beautiful rose, Barbee and I love all the shoes!  I placed an Everlane order last week that is arriving today.  I bought some denim, a back pack and a pair of shoes.  Oh, and a little black swing dress.  I will report back when my order arrives.  I will probably be asking for opinions.
> 
> Speaking of opinions, I am experiencing some awkward attention.  Any suggestions on how to tell men that I am absolutely not interested in their attention?  As in phone calls, texts, messages, coffee dates, etc.  It's happened twice now and the second guy had the nerve to call me Sweetie (via text) yesterday.  I was so upset I was in tears.  My dear husband called me that, not this former classmate who I haven't seen or talked to in YEARS. (I think he got my number from a friend who texted me to warn me he would be calling, which I did not answer.)  My children (who saw me crying) are aghast.  As I said to them, if I was friends with a man before the loss of my husband, I am happy to continue that friendship.  But that is definitely not the case with these two individuals.  I need a stock line that cannot be misinterpreted so please feel free to share if you have any ideas.



Two words....”go away “.   Best to be succinct and to the point with guys...they will understand this.  Good luck and so sorry you’re having to deal with this on top of everything else.


----------



## skyqueen

Passau said:


> Good morning All,  I just wanted to ask if any of you have decided to retire in an "active retirement community"?  My DH and I are looking at one which is something we previously have never considered but the one we are looking at has clubs that DH is interested in.  They also have an indoor/outdoor pool, exercise room, clubhouse with 2 restaurants, and several active clubs....  DH is retiring in December and I'm planning to retire in 2019 or 2021 (DD is still in High School)...


Welcome Passau 
Funny you should mention this! My dear friends just moved from a big house, with a view of the ocean, to a 2800 sq.ft. condo. Gorgeous and huge right on a golf course! 3 floors but a 1st floor master bedroom/bath. Golf, tennis, pool, post office, beautiful clubhouse and terrific restaurant. The condo assoc. offers a lot of clubs and socials. You can rent the clubhouse for big parties. I never would have considered condo living...ever! But after seeing my friends condo and the terrible winters we've been having and all the work involved with property upkeep...I'm considering this. Pets welcome (but not horses/ponies ) so it would be awhile for me. Not far from me so I won't have to leave my friends. Win-win!


----------



## Pickle123

Passau said:


> Good morning All,  I just wanted to ask if any of you have decided to retire in an "active retirement community"?  My DH and I are looking at one which is something we previously have never considered but the one we are looking at has clubs that DH is interested in.  They also have an indoor/outdoor pool, exercise room, clubhouse with 2 restaurants, and several active clubs....  DH is retiring in December and I'm planning to retire in 2019 or 2021 (DD is still in High School)...



I sold my 4 level townhome last year and purchased a lot in an Epcon 55+ community in NC. It's a patio home, 1 level, about 1800 sq ft. 2 bedrooms, 2 baths, living room, dining room and large kitchen. It's not complete yet so I haven't moved in but it will be absolutely perfect for me. The reason I chose to do this is that this particular community is exactly 6 miles from my daughter and granddaughters. It will be the perfect size for me. There's a pool, a clubhouse and community activities. I can't wait to move in and be closer to my grandchildren.


----------



## skyqueen

My peacock, Pete, in full bloom. He gets bigger and brighter every year 
Especially for @Cilifene


----------



## can_do_mom

The thank yous were finished and mailed yesterday.  About 300 of them.  Whew!  That was a big job.  I also got the tax prep done, thank goodness.  One by one I am ticking things off my lengthy to-do list.  I had a meeting with my four key employees this morning.  And I sat in hubby's office at his desk in his chair.  That was a first.  I am going to start going in more when life settles down at home although I have two graduates this spring, my daughter from college and my son from high school.  Which means a grad party.  So who knows if it will ever settle down.  Because after the grad party I have to have our house and shop re-roofed with new siding and doors on the shop due to a hailstorm last summer.  

I read with interest the comments about downsizing.  The thought has definitely crossed my mind even if I am too young to live in a retirement community.  We have a fairly large home on 20 acres with a large shop full of my sweet hubby's trucks, tractors, boats, UTV's, snowmobiles, etc.  It will take some time to divest myself of many of these things but I do envision downsizing at some point.  I plant to keep our lake home, at least for now.  Dh built much of it so I don't think I could bear to sell it.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> My peacock, Pete, in full bloom. He gets bigger and brighter every year
> Especially for @Cilifene
> View attachment 4031585


Beautiful!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My peacock, Pete, in full bloom. He gets bigger and brighter every year
> Especially for @Cilifene
> View attachment 4031585



Thanks SQ! He really is beautiful


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> My peacock, Pete, in full bloom. He gets bigger and brighter every year
> Especially for @Cilifene
> View attachment 4031585


What a wonderful pet to have.  Such beauty!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> The thank yous were finished and mailed yesterday.  About 300 of them.  Whew!  That was a big job.  I also got the tax prep done, thank goodness.  One by one I am ticking things off my lengthy to-do list.  I had a meeting with my four key employees this morning.  And I sat in hubby's office at his desk in his chair.  That was a first.  I am going to start going in more when life settles down at home although I have two graduates this spring, my daughter from college and my son from high school.  Which means a grad party.  So who knows if it will ever settle down.  Because after the grad party I have to have our house and shop re-roofed with new siding and doors on the shop due to a hailstorm last summer.
> 
> I read with interest the comments about downsizing.  The thought has definitely crossed my mind even if I am too young to live in a retirement community.  We have a fairly large home on 20 acres with a large shop full of my sweet hubby's trucks, tractors, boats, UTV's, snowmobiles, etc.  It will take some time to divest myself of many of these things but I do envision downsizing at some point.  I plant to keep our lake home, at least for now.  Dh built much of it so I don't think I could bear to sell it.





can_do_mom said:


> The thank yous were finished and mailed yesterday.  About 300 of them.  Whew!  That was a big job.  I also got the tax prep done, thank goodness.  One by one I am ticking things off my lengthy to-do list.  I had a meeting with my four key employees this morning.  And I sat in hubby's office at his desk in his chair.  That was a first.  I am going to start going in more when life settles down at home although I have two graduates this spring, my daughter from college and my son from high school.  Which means a grad party.  So who knows if it will ever settle down.  Because after the grad party I have to have our house and shop re-roofed with new siding and doors on the shop due to a hailstorm last summer.
> 
> I read with interest the comments about downsizing.  The thought has definitely crossed my mind even if I am too young to live in a retirement community.  We have a fairly large home on 20 acres with a large shop full of my sweet hubby's trucks, tractors, boats, UTV's, snowmobiles, etc.  It will take some time to divest myself of many of these things but I do envision downsizing at some point.  I plant to keep our lake home, at least for now.  Dh built much of it so I don't think I could bear to sell it.


It's so good to hear from you!  You are keeping so busy, and are a real trooper in getting through your priority list.  I admire you, and know your family is so fortunate to have you at this time, pushing forward!


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> It's so good to hear from you!  You are keeping so busy, and are a real trooper in getting through your priority list.  I admire you, and know your family is so fortunate to have you at this time, pushing forward!


Thank you, Barbee.  No one has said this but as the mom, I feel like I set the tone in our home.  My getting out there and doing things might help my children as they all have their own challenges to face.  Each of them is seeing a counselor and I am glad.  I haven't found a counselor yet but I have been so busy.  Maybe in a few weeks after grief group finishes.  Our leader is a counselor and I like her.  

Do you remember when I mentioned finding a cleaner?  I have hired a family and they cleaned our house for the first time today.  It looks amazing!  Why did I wait so long to do it?  As usual, my dear husband was right.


----------



## tedhugh

Passau said:


> Thanks, Barbee and Bisbee for your views.....We would indeed miss our friends at church and in our community as we have lived here for 30 years (Washington, DC Area) and since our only child is off to college in 2021, we can retire anywhere.  We were thinking that an "active retirement community" would be nice as it will have folks our age so we can make new friends that are going through the same life experiences and the amenities on site would be nice as my mobility is limited due to medical issues.  We are taking another look this weekend - we saw it for the first time two weeks ago and are thinking about whether this is the route we want to take...


We moved into an active retirement community six years ago and we both love it.  You can be as active and busy as you want with clubs for just about everything.  We also have indoor and outdoor pools, fitness center, tennis and bocce courts and a golf course.  It's also great to have all of the lawn work and snow plowing taken care of.

We looked at a number of communities which helped us zero in on what we wanted.  One of the most important things to us was to have open space.  Many of the communities we looked at were lovely but all of the houses backed on other houses so that you would sit on your patio and look right at someone else's patio.  While there are choices like that here, there were also choices of lots that backed onto woods (within the community so the woods will remain) and lots that back onto the golf course.  So we have a wonderful private view of trees and golf course and can enjoy the wildlife.

The other thing we love is the sense of community.  Before we moved here we lived in the suburbs where no one really knew each other.  Everyone was commuting leaving little time to get to know each other.  Here folks watch out for each other and help each other which is great.  

In the end, it all depends on the lifestyle you want.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Barbee.  No one has said this but as the mom, I feel like I set the tone in our home.  My getting out there and doing things might help my children as they all have their own challenges to face.  Each of them is seeing a counselor and I am glad.  I haven't found a counselor yet but I have been so busy.  Maybe in a few weeks after grief group finishes.  Our leader is a counselor and I like her.
> 
> Do you remember when I mentioned finding a cleaner?  I have hired a family and they cleaned our house for the first time today.  It looks amazing!  Why did I wait so long to do it?  As usual, my dear husband was right.


Having a clean house can put a certain peacefulness in your home life.  It's one part of your life you do not have to have responsibility for, yet brings happiness and contentment, leaving more time for consideration of the aspects of life you  need to be responsible for. 
I had the most wonderful housekeeper... Ok, those days are over, for me.  I am that.. ahem, non- wonderful housekeeper for my home now.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My peacock, Pete, in full bloom. He gets bigger and brighter every year
> Especially for @Cilifene
> View attachment 4031585


Way to go, Pete!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Barbee.  No one has said this but as the mom, I feel like I set the tone in our home.  My getting out there and doing things might help my children as they all have their own challenges to face.  Each of them is seeing a counselor and I am glad.  I haven't found a counselor yet but I have been so busy.  Maybe in a few weeks after grief group finishes.  Our leader is a counselor and I like her.
> 
> *Do you remember when I mentioned finding a cleaner?*  I have hired a family and they cleaned our house for the first time today.  It looks amazing!  Why did I wait so long to do it?  As usual, my dear husband was right.


I do remember our discussions about a housecleaner. I'm glad you're allowing yourself to have help with this. It sounds as though your life is super-busy (of course it always WAS busy!) and this is definitely one thing you can delegate. 
I understand that everyone feels differently about housecleaning... some like to do it themselves, and some would rather farm it out (if they can afford to). For me, I'm glad I'm in a position to have some help: I have two women who come in to clean every two weeks for a few hours. Since it's just DH and me in our (small) house, we can easily keep up with the day-to-day stuff in between. The house never gets really dirty, but it's so nice to know that the house will get a good deep cleaning twice a month and that we don't have to do it.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Barbee.  No one has said this but as the mom, I feel like I set the tone in our home.  My getting out there and doing things might help my children as they all have their own challenges to face.  Each of them is seeing a counselor and I am glad.  I haven't found a counselor yet but I have been so busy.  Maybe in a few weeks after grief group finishes.  Our leader is a counselor and I like her.
> 
> Do you remember when I mentioned finding a cleaner?  I have hired a family and they cleaned our house for the first time today.  It looks amazing!  Why did I wait so long to do it?  As usual, my dear husband was right.


Sometimes family and work are the best distractions............


----------



## skyqueen

My Dirty Harry with his new harness...almost a year old


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry with his new harness...almost a year old
> View attachment 4034256


Handsome profile!!! Looks like a fine young man.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> Having a clean house can put a certain peacefulness in your home life.  It's one part of your life you do not have to have responsibility for, yet brings happiness and contentment, leaving more time for consideration of the aspects of life you  need to be responsible for.
> I had the most wonderful housekeeper... Ok, those days are over, for me.  I am that.. ahem, non- wonderful housekeeper for my home now.


LOL, Barbee!  I'm sure your house looks fine.  And you're right, a clean house brings me peace. 



ElainePG said:


> I do remember our discussions about a housecleaner. I'm glad you're allowing yourself to have help with this. It sounds as though your life is super-busy (of course it always WAS busy!) and this is definitely one thing you can delegate.
> I understand that everyone feels differently about housecleaning... some like to do it themselves, and some would rather farm it out (if they can afford to). For me, I'm glad I'm in a position to have some help: I have two women who come in to clean every two weeks for a few hours. Since it's just DH and me in our (small) house, we can easily keep up with the day-to-day stuff in between. The house never gets really dirty, but it's so nice to know that the house will get a good deep cleaning twice a month and that we don't have to do it.


For a long time, I thought I should be able to do all the cleaning myself.  It wasn't that I couldn't do it but it was a challenge to stay on top of everything and dh really hated when it would cut into time for he and I.  He was a very neat man, always helping clean if he was around when I was cleaning.  He used to hop up after each meal and clean the kitchen and do the dishes while I (the world's slowest eater) would finish my meal.  By the time he was done cleaning the kitchen, I would be finishing my meal.  It always worked out perfect.



skyqueen said:


> Sometimes family and work are the best distractions............


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry with his new harness...almost a year old
> View attachment 4034256


Harry is just adorable!  What a cute little guy!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry with his new harness...almost a year old
> View attachment 4034256


Wow... he's really a big boy!


----------



## barbee

I only have used my new LV Neo Noe a few times, and... I find myself gandering at summery wicker/rattan bags.  Most are wonderful for the beach, and prices are so reasonable, but I don't have a need.   However, there was one, not so resort-ish, but very "summer" and on sale. Against my better judgment, I ordered it. I did think about it for a day, and but came back to it.  If I don't love love love it, I will return it.  Stay tuned, maybe Wednesday the verdict will be know.  It's a contemporary designer, so is not costing an arm and leg.  What am I going to do with myself?  In my defense, most of my bags are more fall/winter now.  The two I sold recently were spring summer.  So, that justifies it!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

We have many milestones in the coming days:  dd's college graduation, other dd's 25th birthday, my birthday, ds's high school graduation and more.  One of these milestones is Mike's 55th birthday which would have been on May 1st.  I threw him a birthday party for his 50th and we had loads of fun.  For the record, I had to ask multiple times to get him to agree to the 50th birthday party.  He didn't appreciate the spotlight, but once we had friends and family gathered, it was wonderful.  

Back to his birthday.  I know this will be a hard day for all of us but I can't bear the thought of everyone spending the day in tears.  Of course there will be tears but I thought why not add a little laughter?  What are your thoughts about my holding a party?  Just close friends and family.  Maybe even only the children, and their significant others.  We all love mexican food.  What if we combined Mike's birthday and Cinco de Mayo and called it Cinco de Mike-o?  It's so silly and ridiculous that I thought it might lighten the mood and bring a smile or two.  The cost of admission is a favorite memory shared.  I could whip up a few mexican dishes and margaritas.  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.  What do you guys think?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> We have many milestones in the coming days:  dd's college graduation, other dd's 25th birthday, my birthday, ds's high school graduation and more.  One of these milestones is Mike's 55th birthday which would have been on May 1st.  I threw him a birthday party for his 50th and we had loads of fun.  For the record, I had to ask multiple times to get him to agree to the 50th birthday party.  He didn't appreciate the spotlight, but once we had friends and family gathered, it was wonderful.
> 
> Back to his birthday.  I know this will be a hard day for all of us but I can't bear the thought of everyone spending the day in tears.  Of course there will be tears but I thought why not add a little laughter?  What are your thoughts about my holding a party?  Just close friends and family.  Maybe even only the children, and their significant others.  We all love mexican food.  What if we combined Mike's birthday and Cinco de Mayo and called it Cinco de Mike-o?  It's so silly and ridiculous that I thought it might lighten the mood and bring a smile or two.  The cost of admission is a favorite memory shared.  I could whip up a few mexican dishes and margaritas.  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.  What do you guys think?


I, for one, think a Cinco de Mike-o party is a terrific idea if you're up for it. As you say, there might be some tears along with the laughter, but that's not necessarily a bad thing... it's all part of the grieving/healing process. I think it would be worse for your children if you just let the day go by without marking it in some way.
I really admire your spirit, dear.


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> We have many milestones in the coming days:  dd's college graduation, other dd's 25th birthday, my birthday, ds's high school graduation and more.  One of these milestones is Mike's 55th birthday which would have been on May 1st.  I threw him a birthday party for his 50th and we had loads of fun.  For the record, I had to ask multiple times to get him to agree to the 50th birthday party.  He didn't appreciate the spotlight, but once we had friends and family gathered, it was wonderful.
> 
> Back to his birthday.  I know this will be a hard day for all of us but I can't bear the thought of everyone spending the day in tears.  Of course there will be tears but I thought why not add a little laughter?  What are your thoughts about my holding a party?  Just close friends and family.  Maybe even only the children, and their significant others.  We all love mexican food.  What if we combined Mike's birthday and Cinco de Mayo and called it Cinco de Mike-o?  It's so silly and ridiculous that I thought it might lighten the mood and bring a smile or two.  The cost of admission is a favorite memory shared.  I could whip up a few mexican dishes and margaritas.  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.  What do you guys think?



I think it is a fabulous idea! I say check with the children and see what they think of it. To me, a loved one truly lives on through our sharing of memories. I cannot think of a better way of keeping him alive in your hearts. When I die I want my friends and family to throw a party, and have fun celebrating my memory.

After my dad passed away his ashes were interred in Florida where he and my mother were planning to move when his illness overtook him. She moved shortly after his death. She visited his remains every week. When I would go visit her I felt an obligation to go to the memorial park. I HATED it. It caused so much anxiety to go there and remember the end of his life when what I really wanted was to remember the good times that came before. I had a talk with my mom, and explained how it made me feel. I asked if it would hurt her feelings if I didn't go. I didn't want to disrespect either her or my father in any way. She said for me to do what was best for me. I told her that I'd rather my memories be good, and my visit times there be spent with her and my sister's family.

I can't believe it...I am getting misty eyed typing this.

Yes! It is a GREAT idea!


----------



## barbee

CDM, I agree!  Celebrate his life through a party with family and close friends; laugh, shed some tears, and embrace the life he led, and the lives you all lead now. In the midst of sadness, you can honor him through laughter and celebration.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> We have many milestones in the coming days:  dd's college graduation, other dd's 25th birthday, my birthday, ds's high school graduation and more.  One of these milestones is Mike's 55th birthday which would have been on May 1st.  I threw him a birthday party for his 50th and we had loads of fun.  For the record, I had to ask multiple times to get him to agree to the 50th birthday party.  He didn't appreciate the spotlight, but once we had friends and family gathered, it was wonderful.
> 
> Back to his birthday.  I know this will be a hard day for all of us but I can't bear the thought of everyone spending the day in tears.  Of course there will be tears but I thought why not add a little laughter?  What are your thoughts about my holding a party?  Just close friends and family.  Maybe even only the children, and their significant others.  We all love mexican food.  What if we combined Mike's birthday and Cinco de Mayo and called it Cinco de Mike-o?  It's so silly and ridiculous that I thought it might lighten the mood and bring a smile or two.  The cost of admission is a favorite memory shared.  I could whip up a few mexican dishes and margaritas.  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.  What do you guys think?



I love the idea....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I love the idea....


I second this @can_do_mom. As long as your kids are OK with this, I think Mike would love it!


----------



## can_do_mom

Thank you for giving your feedback, dear friends, about celebrating what should have been Mike's 55th birthday.  I hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew.  I am notorious for overextending myself.  Mike was the best at helping me recognize my limits and making sure I didn't overdo.  Or trying, ha ha!  I've run the idea by the children and they like it so we will go ahead and have our simple gathering and try to incorporate joy amidst our sorrow.  I'll let you know how it goes.  

Our oldest daughter turns 25 next week.  I purchased a gift she requested (Coach sneakers, very cute!) and a little surprise.  She has always admired David Yurman but doesn't have anything by DY.  I know it is overpriced for what it is but I needed something easy to procure that SHE would love.  They have DY at my Nordstrom so I stopped in there yesterday and bought one of the DY bracelets with blue gems on the ends.  It'll be a surprise and I think she'll love it.  

Since I'm on a surprise kick, I also decided to buy our other dd a little surprise from Tiffany which is right across the hall from LV where she works.  Yesterday I visited her at work and brought her to Tiffany with the pretense of picking out a gift for her sister.  I managed to figure out what bracelet she wanted and when she had to go back to work, I snuck over there and bought the bracelet.  She is not expecting a gift for her college graduation because I paid the large down payment on her new Jeep Cherokee and while that is a fine college graduation gift, I wanted something to give her on graduation day that had sentimental value.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you for giving your feedback, dear friends, about celebrating what should have been Mike's 55th birthday.  I hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew.  I am notorious for overextending myself.  Mike was the best at helping me recognize my limits and making sure I didn't overdo.  Or trying, ha ha!  I've run the idea by the children and they like it so we will go ahead and have our simple gathering and try to incorporate joy amidst our sorrow.  I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Our oldest daughter turns 25 next week.  I purchased a gift she requested (Coach sneakers, very cute!) and a little surprise.  She has always admired David Yurman but doesn't have anything by DY.  I know it is overpriced for what it is but I needed something easy to procure that SHE would love.  They have DY at my Nordstrom so I stopped in there yesterday and bought one of the DY bracelets with blue gems on the ends.  It'll be a surprise and I think she'll love it.
> 
> Since I'm on a surprise kick, I also decided to buy our other dd a little surprise from Tiffany which is right across the hall from LV where she works.  Yesterday I visited her at work and brought her to Tiffany with the pretense of picking out a gift for her sister.  I managed to figure out what bracelet she wanted and when she had to go back to work, I snuck over there and bought the bracelet.  She is not expecting a gift for her college graduation because I paid the large down payment on her new Jeep Cherokee and while that is a fine college graduation gift, I wanted something to give her on graduation day that had sentimental value.


Perfect, as usual, CDM...keep us posted


----------



## bisbee

No activity for a LONG time!  Hope you ladies are all doing well.


----------



## can_do_mom

_9833563.jpg

Above is the bracelet I bought for dd's birthday gift.  She loved it!  I was able to pull off the surprise which was fun and she wore it out to brunch with friends yesterday.  

Tomorrow is dh's birthday and the kids are already having a tough time.  I hope I'm not crazy to try and pull off this party.  My prayer is that it is a fun evening for all.  Today I went in for a haircut and my stylist refused payment from me, asking me to let her give me this gift of love.  People are so kind.  

I've been hard at work outside, cleaning up my gardens.  I worked really hard on this project last fall which lightens the load this spring.  I had some shrub roses that hadn't been pruned in years and they were so overgrown.  I'm grateful now that I tackled most of them earlier as I don't think I have it in me now.


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> _9833563.jpg
> 
> Above is the bracelet I bought for dd's birthday gift.  She loved it!  I was able to pull off the surprise which was fun and she wore it out to brunch with friends yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow is dh's birthday and the kids are already having a tough time.  I hope I'm not crazy to try and pull off this party.  My prayer is that it is a fun evening for all.  Today I went in for a haircut and my stylist refused payment from me, asking me to let her give me this gift of love.  People are so kind.
> 
> I've been hard at work outside, cleaning up my gardens.  I worked really hard on this project last fall which lightens the load this spring.  I had some shrub roses that hadn't been pruned in years and they were so overgrown.  I'm grateful now that I tackled most of them earlier as I don't think I have it in me now.



The bracelet is beautiful! She will wear it for years to come. The party may come with some tears, but it will be a good thing overall.

I've been house/pet sitting for a friend for the past two weeks. I have thoroughly enjoyed it. I've met up with my DH and DDog with her Labrador at the dog park twice. We took them out to lunch afterwards once. Then yesterday I took both of her dogs to my house for a BBQ and pool party. Her Lab is 11 years old and is obsessed with my pool. Her pitbull not so much, but she had fun playing with my Lab, who is a Lab in looks only. She does not like to swim, and if you throw the ball she watches it roll away...then looks at you as if to say, "You want it so bad, YOU go get it!"

I pick my friend up at the airport tomorrow then the day after I am off on a road trip. I am more concerned over what bags to bring than what clothes! What does that say about me??? 

Anyway, here are two photos from the pool party. One of my friend's dog leaping into the pool, and my favorite pic of the day...the three of them waiting for DH to come back outside..


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> _9833563.jpg
> 
> Above is the bracelet I bought for dd's birthday gift.  She loved it!  I was able to pull off the surprise which was fun and she wore it out to brunch with friends yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow is dh's birthday and the kids are already having a tough time.  I hope I'm not crazy to try and pull off this party.  My prayer is that it is a fun evening for all.  Today I went in for a haircut and my stylist refused payment from me, asking me to let her give me this gift of love.  People are so kind.
> 
> I've been hard at work outside, cleaning up my gardens.  I worked really hard on this project last fall which lightens the load this spring.  I had some shrub roses that hadn't been pruned in years and they were so overgrown.  I'm grateful now that I tackled most of them earlier as I don't think I have it in me now.


The bracelet is a real treasure, CDM. So glad you were able to surprise her with it. I know it will always have a special meaning for her.
Yes, of course DH's birthday tomorrow will be hard for your children... AND for you. All of those "firsts" will come with tears. I guess in a way it would be worse if they weren't crying, but it must hurt for you to see them suffering. The strange thing about grief is the ups and downs. You go along okay for a few hours, maybe even smile about something, and then all of a sudden it brings you to your knees again. You said in an earlier post that your children were seeing counselors; I'm sure this has been discussed. I do hope the party is celebratory... laughter and good memories mixed with some sadness.
How lovely of your stylist to give you the haircut as a gift of love. It just shows how much you have given to others over the years, that they are being so supportive to you now.


----------



## can_do_mom

Good morning Ladies!
I'm checking in quickly this morning.  Life has gotten so busy for me.  I have been in search of someone to help me with spring clean up in my yard and without success until yesterday.  A family friend wants to earn money to go on a missions trip and I offered a generous donation if he would get my yard cleaned up.  We have rain in the forecast (needed, but not when he will be here, please!) so we will see if he can do it.  I hope so.
Mike's birthday party was a rousing success.  He was honored and many laughs were had.  It went as well as it possibly could have.
Dd's graduation from college was a little more difficult for me.  The day was lovely but I missed Mike so very much.  I managed to surprise our beautiful daughter with the Tiffany bracelet.  She LOVES it!  It was the perfect surprise!


----------



## can_do_mom

I don't know how I managed to attach dd's photo twice.  Good grief.  I tried to remove one with no success.  Sorry ladies, I hate to clog this thread but I don't have time to edit any more.

My life is all about meetings and more meetings these days.  I have a ton this week.  I met with a top female cardiologist yesterday and am now scheduled for a full workup of testing next week.  I have a challenging family history coupled with high cholesterol and significant stress.  Anyway, riding my bike is a good stress reliever and good for my heart so she encourages me to continue with my passion!  

I found a facebook page for buying and selling diesel trucks and have listed one of dh's trucks on this site. Some women collect bags, some men collect trucks and various accessories.  We will see if any of the diesel truck fans of this page are interested but in the meantime, I will be using the diesel along with another of Mike's trucks to move dd home from college tomorrow.


----------



## skyqueen

Cocoabean said:


> The bracelet is beautiful! She will wear it for years to come. The party may come with some tears, but it will be a good thing overall.
> 
> I've been house/pet sitting for a friend for the past two weeks. I have thoroughly enjoyed it. I've met up with my DH and DDog with her Labrador at the dog park twice. We took them out to lunch afterwards once. Then yesterday I took both of her dogs to my house for a BBQ and pool party. Her Lab is 11 years old and is obsessed with my pool. Her pitbull not so much, but she had fun playing with my Lab, who is a Lab in looks only. She does not like to swim, and if you throw the ball she watches it roll away...then looks at you as if to say, "You want it so bad, YOU go get it!"
> 
> I pick my friend up at the airport tomorrow then the day after I am off on a road trip. I am more concerned over what bags to bring than what clothes! What does that say about me???
> 
> Anyway, here are two photos from the pool party. One of my friend's dog leaping into the pool, and my favorite pic of the day...the three of them waiting for DH to come back outside..
> 
> View attachment 4053115
> View attachment 4053116


That pool looks so inviting, Cocoabean!
We had a couple of high 70 days so off to the beach I went. My beach isn't open yet but the doors were open so I could use it. I feel like a new person after the horrible winter!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> I'm checking in quickly this morning.  Life has gotten so busy for me.  I have been in search of someone to help me with spring clean up in my yard and without success until yesterday.  A family friend wants to earn money to go on a missions trip and I offered a generous donation if he would get my yard cleaned up.  We have rain in the forecast (needed, but not when he will be here, please!) so we will see if he can do it.  I hope so.
> Mike's birthday party was a rousing success.  He was honored and many laughs were had.  It went as well as it possibly could have.
> Dd's graduation from college was a little more difficult for me.  The day was lovely but I missed Mike so very much.  I managed to surprise our beautiful daughter with the Tiffany bracelet.  She LOVES it!  It was the perfect surprise!


DD looks so beautiful 
Glad the party was a success and DD loved her bracelet...who wouldn't? Good to keep busy but I'm glad you're taking care of yourself


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> I'm checking in quickly this morning.  Life has gotten so busy for me.  I have been in search of someone to help me with spring clean up in my yard and without success until yesterday.  A family friend wants to earn money to go on a missions trip and I offered a generous donation if he would get my yard cleaned up.  We have rain in the forecast (needed, but not when he will be here, please!) so we will see if he can do it.  I hope so.
> Mike's birthday party was a rousing success.  He was honored and many laughs were had.  It went as well as it possibly could have.
> Dd's graduation from college was a little more difficult for me.  The day was lovely but I missed Mike so very much.  I managed to surprise our beautiful daughter with the Tiffany bracelet.  She LOVES it!  It was the perfect surprise!


Beautiful picture!! Yes, you are busy, but it's no doubt good for you to stay busy.
I have had two busy weekends, myself.  DD was home for her bridal shower, week before last, so we had lots of fun.  Then this past weekend I went to a state tennis tournament.  The weather was great, and I won my matches, so I can't hope for more.  Now I need to clean the house....
I still have not shown a pic of my bag.  Maybe later?


----------



## youngster

CDM, your daughter looks so beautiful!  Congratulations to her!  It's great that she is moving back home even if it is just for a short time.  It will be lovely for you to have her company.  I am also so glad that your party for your dear Mike was such a success.


----------



## barbee

Here are two quick pics of my Kate Spade bag.  I am enjoying it--I feel a Cape Cod vibe.


----------



## skyqueen

LOL! Cape Cod vibe, indeed!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Cape Cod vibe, indeed!
> View attachment 4062938


HaHa!! Yes!  Love it!  Great shape and color.


----------



## skyqueen

Whether human or fur baby...Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Whether human or fur baby...Happy Mother's Day to all!


And a very happy Mother's Day to you SkyQueen and all my TPF friends! 

It was my birthday yesterday and I was celebrated by my wonderful children and their significant others.  Dd and I went to the farmer's market and bought a bunch of beautiful flowers that I planted in my urns and planters so our home looks very spring-like.  

Then I was spoiled with many wonderful gifts and MORE beautiful flowers.  I was (am) surrounded by so much love.  Feeling grateful in the midst of my grief, if that makes sense.  

Have a blessed, joy and love filled day dear friends!


----------



## bisbee

Happy belated Birthday can_do_mom!  My birthday was Thursday, which I share with my granddaughter, who turned 13.  I’ve always told her she was the best birthday present I have ever received!  I, on the other hand, did NOT turn 13.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Happy belated Birthday can_do_mom!  My birthday was Thursday, which I share with my granddaughter, who turned 13.  I’ve always told her she was the best birthday present I have ever received!  I, on the other hand, did NOT turn 13.


Happy birthday, Bisbee!  And happy 13th to your granddaughter, too!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> And a very happy Mother's Day to you SkyQueen and all my TPF friends!
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday and I was celebrated by my wonderful children and their significant others.  Dd and I went to the farmer's market and bought a bunch of beautiful flowers that I planted in my urns and planters so our home looks very spring-like.
> 
> Then I was spoiled with many wonderful gifts and MORE beautiful flowers.  I was (am) surrounded by so much love.  Feeling grateful in the midst of my grief, if that makes sense.
> 
> Have a blessed, joy and love filled day dear friends!


Happy birthday, dear CDM. It sounds like a wonderful celebration.


----------



## Cocoabean

Happy Belated Birthdays CDM and Bisbee! And belated Happy Mother's Day to all. I've been a bit out of touch. We are somewhere in the Eastern Sierras just west of Reno and East of Truckee on a road trip. We left home early May. The friend for whom I house sat is returning the favor, except our dog is with us. Her dog is enjoying our pool.

We are in our RV with little truck in tow. We are exploring gold and silver country. We went to Calico Ghost town first, then headed for Yosemite National Park for a few days. I've been in physical therapy for my back, and I am thankful for it. It helped me to do much more walking than I'd have been able to do before. All the driving is painful, but my back is better than before the physical therapy. We then went up through California's Highway 49 through many of the small towns of gold country. Yesterday we toured a gold mine, and then came through Donner Summit with a stop at Donner Memorial State Park. What a sad story the Donner Party crossing of the Sierra Mountains is. We actually saw some snow on the ground yesterday!

Today is Virginia City and Silver City south of Reno to learn of silver (and some gold) mining in this area. Tomorrow is Carson City, the capital of Nevada. Then we head down Highway 395 on our way back south towards home in San Diego. We aren't sure when we'll arrive, but our goal is before Memorial Day weekend. We don't have reservations anywhere, so finding a place to stay would be difficult at best!


----------



## ivdw

can_do_mom said:


> And a very happy Mother's Day to you SkyQueen and all my TPF friends! [emoji813]
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday and I was celebrated by my wonderful children and their significant others.  Dd and I went to the farmer's market and bought a bunch of beautiful flowers that I planted in my urns and planters so our home looks very spring-like.  [emoji2]
> 
> Then I was spoiled with many wonderful gifts and MORE beautiful flowers.  I was (am) surrounded by so much love.  Feeling grateful in the midst of my grief, if that makes sense.  [emoji813]
> 
> Have a blessed, joy and love filled day dear friends! [emoji813]


Congratulations! You seem to cope so well which is so good to see! Thank god for friends and family..!


----------



## barbee

Cocoabean said:


> Happy Belated Birthdays CDM and Bisbee! And belated Happy Mother's Day to all. I've been a bit out of touch. We are somewhere in the Eastern Sierras just west of Reno and East of Truckee on a road trip. We left home early May. The friend for whom I house sat is returning the favor, except our dog is with us. Her dog is enjoying our pool.
> 
> We are in our RV with little truck in tow. We are exploring gold and silver country. We went to Calico Ghost town first, then headed for Yosemite National Park for a few days. I've been in physical therapy for my back, and I am thankful for it. It helped me to do much more walking than I'd have been able to do before. All the driving is painful, but my back is better than before the physical therapy. We then went up through California's Highway 49 through many of the small towns of gold country. Yesterday we toured a gold mine, and then came through Donner Summit with a stop at Donner Memorial State Park. What a sad story the Donner Party crossing of the Sierra Mountains is. We actually saw some snow on the ground yesterday!
> 
> Today is Virginia City and Silver City south of Reno to learn of silver (and some gold) mining in this area. Tomorrow is Carson City, the capital of Nevada. Then we head down Highway 395 on our way back south towards home in San Diego. We aren't sure when we'll arrive, but our goal is before Memorial Day weekend. We don't have reservations anywhere, so finding a place to stay would be difficult at best!


Your vacation is so interesting and different!! You need to bring some silver or gold home.  I would recommend in the form of jewelry!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> And a very happy Mother's Day to you SkyQueen and all my TPF friends!
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday and I was celebrated by my wonderful children and their significant others.  Dd and I went to the farmer's market and bought a bunch of beautiful flowers that I planted in my urns and planters so our home looks very spring-like.
> 
> Then I was spoiled with many wonderful gifts and MORE beautiful flowers.  I was (am) surrounded by so much love.  Feeling grateful in the midst of my grief, if that makes sense.
> 
> Have a blessed, joy and love filled day dear friends!





bisbee said:


> Happy belated Birthday can_do_mom!  My birthday was Thursday, which I share with my granddaughter, who turned 13.  I’ve always told her she was the best birthday present I have ever received!  I, on the other hand, did NOT turn 13.


Happy (belated) Birthday to 2 fantastic women


----------



## can_do_mom

Finally got ds’s grad party invites out in the mail and I managed to find a caterer for his party next month. I thought I’d waited too long but got lucky. I need to order his cakes and also his photos. There is just so much that needs to be done and now that it’s just me it’s so hard to keep up! 

I spent yesterday working in dh’s large shop. Every spring our county has a Clean Sweep program where they will accept old chemicals, paint, etc. Dh’s shop was full of old chemicals and so we managed to collect five large boxes worth that I will be donating today. He and I had meant to do this for years and I wept as I tackled the project without him.  The kids helped some which made it a little better. 

I had my heart testing done on Wednesday and will get the results next week. I’m hoping for and expecting good news. 

Meanwhile, I have had a painter here all week. Our house is 13 years old and we haven’t had the paint touched up in all those years and it’s due. He’s working on woodwork this week and will be painting next week or the week after as his schedule allows. I’m having our complete lower level walls repainted but not until after the grad party. 

I’ve also reached out to an acquaintance about taking some books. I have a substantial book collection from our homeschooling days that I would like to purge. We have a library in our home and I would like for all our books to be contained in that area and eliminate the other shelves full of books. It was my goal to list and sell them on Amazon but I don’t have the time or energy to tackle that project anymore and now that we are repainting later this summer I want to get rid of the books and shelves we no longer need/use so that the painter can access the walls. That will be a big job. 
One day at a time, right? The thing is, if I decide to downsize and move, it will be much easier to do if these projects have been done so I keep plugging away.


----------



## can_do_mom

Old paint that isn’t good anymore. The painter has generously offered to dispose of this for me. 



All the chemicals I am donating for Clean Sweep:



Dh had two pickups and I was planning on getting rid of both but am having second thoughts. I have used his brand new white one a half dozen times in the past two weeks. So I will probably sell the larger of the two (one ton diesel) but keep the newer white pickup. I think it will be handy, especially if I keep our lake home. That would mean I have THREE vehicles which seems a bit extreme: an Audi A5, Jeep Cherokee and his GMC pickup. Dh bought me the other two though so I hate the thought of getting rid of them. Plus I kind of like the idea of keeping and driving his truck. I did offer his truck to my top guys at the business and nobody wanted it. They already have trucks that dh bought for them and I think they felt funny about taking his truck. My fleet of three is all white, lol, which also happened to be dh’s color of choice for vehicles.


----------



## can_do_mom

Last but not least, here’s a photo of my new tote. Both are by Cole Haan. I had purchased the one one on the left first but wasn’t sold on it. I had seen the woven one on their website but delayed in ordering it and it sold out. Believe it or not, I did a google search and found it on Amazon of all places. It just arrived this week and I really like it so I’m keeping the woven one which is lined and has more pockets and I will be returning the plain one on the left.


----------



## bisbee

CDM...just want to let you know that I am so impressed...you are doing beautifully.  I know it is difficult beyond belief, and you may think you aren’t doing well, but you are.  

I love the woven tote...great find!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> CDM...just want to let you know that I am so impressed...you are doing beautifully.  I know it is difficult beyond belief, and you may think you aren’t doing well, but you are.
> 
> I love the woven tote...great find!


Thank you, Bisbee! Your words of encouragement mean so much to me! And a belated Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## youngster

can_do_mom said:


> I’ve also reached out to an acquaintance about taking some books. I have a substantial book collection from our homeschooling days that I would like to purge. We have a library in our home and I would like for all our books to be contained in that area and eliminate the other shelves full of books. It was my goal to list and sell them on Amazon but I don’t have the time or energy to tackle that project anymore and now that we are repainting later this summer I want to get rid of the books and shelves we no longer need/use so that the painter can access the walls. That will be a big job.
> One day at a time, right? The thing is, if I decide to downsize and move, it will be much easier to do if these projects have been done so I keep plugging away.



CDM, another possibility is to sell some of the books through one of those textbook buyback sites, which also include Amazon.  There are also textbook buy back comparison sites like bookscouter.com and buybacktextbooks.com.  You just have to enter the ISBN number and they tell you who is buying that title and at what price.  If the books are in good, pre-owned condition without too many marks or highlights, then they will take them.  Not a lot of money per title (unless hardcover and recent editions) but they send you a pre-paid shipping label and you just box them all up and send them in all at once.


----------



## Cilifene

I’m not posting much at the moment I do read almost every day though 
My dear husband at 49 years has been diagnosed with Cardia cancer with metastasis to the liver and lymph glands. Sadly it is very aggressive and progressive 
He started chemotherapy two days ago. Two days ago was also our 26th anniversary - that must be good luck right?


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I’m not posting much at the moment I do read almost every day though
> My dear husband at 49 years has been diagnosed with Cardia cancer with metastasis to the liver and lymph glands. Sadly it is very aggressive and progressive
> He started chemotherapy two days ago. Two days ago was also our 26th anniversary - that must be good luck right?


Dear dear Cilifene, 
I am so sorry to hear this news and want you to know you have been and continue to be in my prayers. All my love to you and your dear husband!


----------



## can_do_mom

And Happy Anniversary, @Cilifene !


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I’m not posting much at the moment I do read almost every day though
> My dear husband at 49 years has been diagnosed with Cardia cancer with metastasis to the liver and lymph glands. Sadly it is very aggressive and progressive
> He started chemotherapy two days ago. Two days ago was also our 26th anniversary - that must be good luck right?


My heart is with you, dear Cilifene. I'm so sorry this has happened to your husband (and, of course, to you). Sending loving thoughts to both of you.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> I’m not posting much at the moment I do read almost every day though
> My dear husband at 49 years has been diagnosed with Cardia cancer with metastasis to the liver and lymph glands. Sadly it is very aggressive and progressive
> He started chemotherapy two days ago. Two days ago was also our 26th anniversary - that must be good luck right?



Cilifene, you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene, you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.





can_do_mom said:


> Dear dear Cilifene,
> I am so sorry to hear this news and want you to know you have been and continue to be in my prayers. All my love to you and your dear husband!


Thanks CDM!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> My heart is with you, dear Cilifene. I'm so sorry this has happened to your husband (and, of course, to you). Sending loving thoughts to both of you.


Elaine, thank you!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene, you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you very much!  Prayers are much appreciated the prognosis isn’t good ..


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> And Happy Anniversary, @Cilifene !


Thanks my friend!


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> I’m not posting much at the moment I do read almost every day though
> My dear husband at 49 years has been diagnosed with Cardia cancer with metastasis to the liver and lymph glands. Sadly it is very aggressive and progressive
> He started chemotherapy two days ago. Two days ago was also our 26th anniversary - that must be good luck right?



Cilifene my thoughts are with you and your husband for a good outcome!


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Cilifene my thoughts are with you and your husband for a good outcome!


Thanks chessmont!!!


----------



## bisbee

youngster said:


> CDM, another possibility is to sell some of the books through one of those textbook buyback sites, which also include Amazon.  There are also textbook buy back comparison sites like bookscouter.com and buybacktextbooks.com.  You just have to enter the ISBN number and they tell you who is buying that title and at what price.  If the books are in good, pre-owned condition without too many marks or highlights, then they will take them.  Not a lot of money per title (unless hardcover and recent editions) but they send you a pre-paid shipping label and you just box them all up and send them in all at once.


That is a great idea!  When I was getting divorced 16 years ago, I had to pack up my whole house alone...former husband wasn’t granted access to the house unless my sons were there.  Anyway...we had a LOT of books.  I asked him to come look through them, but he did not.  So...I packed them all up, and my brother helped me take them to a charity that allowed people to come and take books they liked...like a library, except they could keep what they wanted and return what they didn’t.  I gave them 30 cartons of books and got a nice tax deduction as a bonus...the best part was someone took them and I didn’t have to do anything but box them up and load them in the truck!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene...joining all of the others sending best wishes for your dear husband.  Take care of yourself while you are taking care of him...


----------



## youngster

Clifene, I'm so very sorry to hear about your husband.  I don't post often on this thread but have always loved your posts and your exquisite fashion sense.  I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene...joining all of the others sending best wishes for your dear husband.  Take care of yourself while you are taking care of him...



Thank you bisbee  I will, I do feel I need counseling very soon 



youngster said:


> Clifene, I'm so very sorry to hear about your husband.  I don't post often on this thread but have always loved your posts and your exquisite fashion sense.  I will keep you both in my prayers.



Thanks youngster! always so kind


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> I’m not posting much at the moment I do read almost every day though
> My dear husband at 49 years has been diagnosed with Cardia cancer with metastasis to the liver and lymph glands. Sadly it is very aggressive and progressive
> He started chemotherapy two days ago. Two days ago was also our 26th anniversary - that must be good luck right?


Cilifine so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband. I am sending good healthy thoughts your way. It is definitely good luck and wishing you a good anniversary. Hugs Diane


----------



## ElainePG

Anniversary celebration today... our 40th!  Where did the years go???  
And WHO are these two little babies who think they are soooooo grown-up???


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Cilifine so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband. I am sending good healthy thoughts your way. It is definitely good luck and wishing you a good anniversary. Hugs Diane


Thank you very much Diane!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene...if you can spare the time, please consider going to see someone soon for counseling.  That might help you deal with your current situation.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I’m not posting much at the moment I do read almost every day though
> My dear husband at 49 years has been diagnosed with Cardia cancer with metastasis to the liver and lymph glands. Sadly it is very aggressive and progressive
> He started chemotherapy two days ago. Two days ago was also our 26th anniversary - that must be good luck right?


No words, Dearheart. Just remember God works in mysterious ways.
Sending love, thoughts and prayers to you and dear DH


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene...if you can spare the time, please consider going to see someone soon for counseling.  That might help you deal with your current situation.



I will 



skyqueen said:


> No words, Dearheart. Just remember God works in mysterious ways.
> Sending love, thoughts and prayers to you and dear DH



Thank you dear SQ!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene, my heart goes out to you.  Continued thoughts and prayers for your husband, and for your strength through this very tough time.


----------



## Passau

Cilifene said:


> I’m not posting much at the moment I do read almost every day though
> My dear husband at 49 years has been diagnosed with Cardia cancer with metastasis to the liver and lymph glands. Sadly it is very aggressive and progressive
> He started chemotherapy two days ago. Two days ago was also our 26th anniversary - that must be good luck right?


Praying for a miracle for your husband.  I really hope you find a support group as I just went through caring for my husband of 24 years who had an aggressive form Lymphoma (Stage 4 but he survived it! ) .  It is really hard emotionally and physically to be as a caregiver, so I hope you are reaching out to friends and family for support.  Please take care of yourself and your husband!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene, my heart goes out to you.  Continued thoughts and prayers for your husband, and for your strength through this very tough time.



Thank you dear barbee!


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Praying for a miracle for your husband.  I really hope you find a support group as I just went through caring for my husband of 24 years who had an aggressive form Lymphoma (Stage 4 but he survived it! ) .  It is really hard emotionally and physically to be as a caregiver, so I hope you are reaching out to friends and family for support.  Please take care of yourself and your husband!


Thank you very much Passau!  I’m glad to hear your husband survived!   It sure is hard! I’m reaching out to friends and family  and will be joining a support group later.


----------



## Cilifene

It’s summer in Scandinavia.


----------



## Cilifene

Hermès Space Shopping scarf .... and Reissue


----------



## Passau

You look wonderful, Cilifene!  I love wearing my brighter H scarfs in summer!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> It’s summer in Scandinavia.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076510





Cilifene said:


> Hermès Space Shopping scarf .... and Reissue
> 
> View attachment 4076515


Fabulous as usual 
I'm with you in spirit


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> You look wonderful, Cilifene!  I love wearing my brighter H scarfs in summer!


Thanks dear Passau! it's my only H scarf  



skyqueen said:


> Fabulous as usual
> I'm with you in spirit


Thanks SQ!!!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Anniversary celebration today... our 40th!  Where did the years go???
> And WHO are these two little babies who think they are soooooo grown-up???
> View attachment 4074686


Happy Anniversary, Elaine!  I hope your day was a special one!  What a blessing to share 40 years together!


----------



## skyqueen

I just love my black/white McQueen cape and have been looking for a McQueen cape, in red, for quite some time. Imagine my surprise when I saw this one, on FarFetch, for 60% off. I've never bought anything from FarFetch before but had to take the chance. Perfect transaction! I got the last one...meant to be.
Goes perfect with my Mulberry Lily


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> I just love my black/white McQueen cape and have been looking for a McQueen cape, in red, for quite some time. Imagine my surprise when I saw this one, on FarFetch, for 60% off. I've never bought anything from FarFetch before but had to take the chance. Perfect transaction! I got the last one...meant to be.
> Goes perfect with my Mulberry Lily
> View attachment 4080015


Very nice.  They look great together!


----------



## can_do_mom

Does anyone remember me saying I needed another woven tote? Me neither because I never said it!  And yet, here we have tote number three. It’s a nicely made Cole Haan (sense a trend?) on sale. It looks kind of pink but it’s actually a warm red. So apparently Sky and I are on a red kick!


----------



## barbee

It's nice to see some new purchases!  It's that time...sales!!  Why do I think I need a new, on sale bag?  I have searched all the sites for the bag which will draw me in, and, of course, not cost much.  I even delved into the Burberry site last night. Good prices, but, do I really need?  Or just want?  I settled on  "thinking" about a small scarf--really just small, ties around the neck.  Then looked at Nordstrom, and found it cheaper.  So this scarf will be my "in lieu of" new bag item.  For today, I am satisfied!


----------



## can_do_mom

Good points, Barbee.  But once you said Burberry scarf and sale in the same sentence I jumped on Nordies website and found all sorts of pretty Burberry things but I didn't pull the trigger yet!  I have been pretty good about shopping (for myself.  After I read that I thought, I've bought a new car for my son, made a hefty downpayment on dd's new Jeep, bought Tiffany and David Yurmin for the girls...)  Mostly because I've been going through our home and getting rid of stuff.  I have a hunch I will end up moving from here to a smaller place, something easier to manage and a little closer to our business which means I will be downsizing.  

Speaking of downsizing, I am thinking seriously of selling our lake home.  We have not been there except to check on it right after Mike passed away.  So almost three months without anyone checking on it which makes me nervous.  I don't see how I can run a business and keep the second property too.  I know the kids will be disappointed but I need to do what is necessary to keep my sanity.  Plus it was his and my dream.  We built it together over the years, as a true team.  I don't know if I want it anymore now that my "teammate" is gone.  I still remember walking that beautiful lot, dreaming big dreams together, just after we'd gotten married.  Sigh.  We had a couple reach out to us about buying it if we ever decided to sell and I called them and this morning and they are very interested.  I know you're supposed to wait a year to make big decisions but I may just capitalize on a hot market and sell.


----------



## Cocoabean

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4080081
> 
> Does anyone remember me saying I needed another woven tote? Me neither because I never said it!  And yet, here we have tote number three. It’s a nicely made Cole Haan (sense a trend?) on sale. It looks kind of pink but it’s actually a warm red. So apparently Sky and I are on a red kick!



Beautiful tote! I LOVE totes. Only problem is that being retired I don't have much of a need. My latest Coach purchase is actually more of a tote than a purse, if smallish. I used it on our vacation for my computer/ipad/cords/spare batter packs. It worked great for that. It also works great as a large purse.

We arrived home from our RV trip on Tuesday. Six loads of laundry, several trips from the RV to the house, a trip to the dog wash, a trip to where we store the RV, and life is back to normal. Except we arrived home to find our liquid amber (sweet gum) tree that was on our parkway removed by the city. We had been in communication with the city before we left, and there were marks on the pavement, so we sort of expected it. It was still shocking to see it gone. At first the city said it was fine, even though it was lifting the sidewalk, their roots won't bother the sewer or water pipes. Then we asked if it could still be removed if we paid for it. We were worried about our liability for people walking in front of our house tripping and falling, even though it is on city property. They said they'd put it on their removal list, and it would not cost us. They came out again, and said they'd trim it. They trimmed it nicely. Then the marks appeared on the street. So when we left we weren't sure what was going to happen. Our 95 year old neighbor had also called to complain about it. It was a huge tree, probably 35-40 feet tall. It dropped spiked seed pods that were dangerous to walk on. It also provided lots of shade at the curb that attracted every car on the block to park in front of our house. Perfectly legal, yes...greatly annoying to me, yes. Use your own freaken curb space if it is available.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Good points, Barbee.  But once you said Burberry scarf and sale in the same sentence I jumped on Nordies website and found all sorts of pretty Burberry things but I didn't pull the trigger yet!  I have been pretty good about shopping (for myself.  After I read that I thought, I've bought a new car for my son, made a hefty downpayment on dd's new Jeep, bought Tiffany and David Yurmin for the girls...)  Mostly because I've been going through our home and getting rid of stuff.  I have a hunch I will end up moving from here to a smaller place, something easier to manage and a little closer to our business which means I will be downsizing.
> 
> Speaking of downsizing, I am thinking seriously of selling our lake home.  We have not been there except to check on it right after Mike passed away.  So almost three months without anyone checking on it which makes me nervous.  I don't see how I can run a business and keep the second property too.  I know the kids will be disappointed but I need to do what is necessary to keep my sanity.  Plus it was his and my dream.  We built it together over the years, as a true team.  I don't know if I want it anymore now that my "teammate" is gone.  I still remember walking that beautiful lot, dreaming big dreams together, just after we'd gotten married.  Sigh.  We had a couple reach out to us about buying it if we ever decided to sell and I called them and this morning and they are very interested.  I know you're supposed to wait a year to make big decisions but I may just capitalize on a hot market and sell.


So I will give my 2 cents, and that is really what it is.  Keeping up a lake home, working, downsizing(which in itself can be very time consuming,) spending time with your kids-- whew!!! I would say sell the lake home.  Your future can hold wonderful vacations with your children, or renting a place at a lake for a week.  There will be little stress involved, just fun and relaxation.
We also have downsizing somewhere in our future.  Since our daughter will be marrying the end of September, we will utilize the house for bridesmaids, etc.  After that, who knows?  There is just so much yearly maintenance on our house, although I love the place.  It is 16 yrs old, and I have thought--what small upgrades can I do, to help sell?  The one I came up with is updating the counter tops in the upstairs bathrooms.  They are cultured marble, so just this week I looked at granite, and have a guy coming Tuesday to measure.  The cost(these are not huge counters) will be less than a new handbag.  If that isn't perspective!  Then we have a very expensive ceiling fan in our bedroom, which is giving us fits.  The lights flicker, and we could never find an electrician to fix it. Now, if we turn the fan off, later on the lights flicker.  So, add to the list to fix.  I will stop there!  You get the point.  
We are entertaining tonight, and looks like it may be indoors, due to our tropical storm scurrying toward us.


----------



## youngster

CDM, is there any possibility that you might want to retire to the lake house some day?  Was it built as a retirement house for you and Mike or was it only ever to be used as a vacation place for the family?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I just love my black/white McQueen cape and have been looking for a McQueen cape, in red, for quite some time. Imagine my surprise when I saw this one, on FarFetch, for 60% off. I've never bought anything from FarFetch before but had to take the chance. Perfect transaction! I got the last one...meant to be.
> Goes perfect with my Mulberry Lily
> View attachment 4080015



Looks perfect to the red Lily! Great buy


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4080081
> 
> Does anyone remember me saying I needed another woven tote? Me neither because I never said it!  And yet, here we have tote number three. It’s a nicely made Cole Haan (sense a trend?) on sale. It looks kind of pink but it’s actually a warm red. So apparently Sky and I are on a red kick!


Beautiful CDM


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Good points, Barbee.  But once you said Burberry scarf and sale in the same sentence I jumped on Nordies website and found all sorts of pretty Burberry things but I didn't pull the trigger yet!  I have been pretty good about shopping (for myself.  After I read that I thought, I've bought a new car for my son, made a hefty downpayment on dd's new Jeep, bought Tiffany and David Yurmin for the girls...)  Mostly because I've been going through our home and getting rid of stuff.  I have a hunch I will end up moving from here to a smaller place, something easier to manage and a little closer to our business which means I will be downsizing.
> 
> Speaking of downsizing, I am thinking seriously of selling our lake home.  We have not been there except to check on it right after Mike passed away.  So almost three months without anyone checking on it which makes me nervous.  I don't see how I can run a business and keep the second property too.  I know the kids will be disappointed but I need to do what is necessary to keep my sanity.  Plus it was his and my dream.  We built it together over the years, as a true team.  I don't know if I want it anymore now that my "teammate" is gone.  I still remember walking that beautiful lot, dreaming big dreams together, just after we'd gotten married.  Sigh.  We had a couple reach out to us about buying it if we ever decided to sell and I called them and this morning and they are very interested.  I know you're supposed to wait a year to make big decisions but I may just capitalize on a hot market and sell.


I had the same dilemma with my parents house when my Mother died. Being sentimental, I wanted to keep it and rent it out. 13 years later and 140K in renovations/upgrades I sold it last year. The renters, while some wonderful (I had a single, professional woman in there for 5 years and loved her), tended to be PITAs. When you pay a lot for rent you expect a lot...which I understand. Looking back I should have sold it sooner. Too much work! My Mother would have wanted me to do what would make my life easier and I suspect Mike would feel the same way, too.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4080081
> 
> Does anyone remember me saying I needed another woven tote? Me neither because I never said it!  And yet, here we have tote number three. It’s a nicely made Cole Haan (sense a trend?) on sale. It looks kind of pink but it’s actually a warm red. So apparently Sky and I are on a red kick!


CDM I love this woven tote. I find totes to be incredibly versatile. Once I saw your bag I immediately started looking at woven totes not that I need another handbag!!


----------



## skyqueen

So...everyone knows my Miss Lucy O'Shea aka THE ESCAPE ARTIST! She has been escaping and visiting her friend, Sam, down the street. The little flirt  Just had the fence guy over to put in a new wire fence along my ancient way on his day off. Bless his heart! Came out great and I hope Miss Lucy's days of roving are over. These damn animals will be the death of me.....................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...everyone knows my Miss Lucy O'Shea aka THE ESCAPE ARTIST! She has been escaping and visiting her friend, Sam, down the street. The little flirt  Just had the fence guy over to put in a new wire fence along my ancient way on his day off. Bless his heart! Came out great and I hope Miss Lucy's days of roving are over. These damn animals will be the death of me.....................
> View attachment 4080899


Love this picture... Miss Lucy is such a pretty girl! And, now that you mention it, she LOOKS like a flirt! 
I hope that new wire fence solves the problem, though I'm sure Sam will be unhappy...


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Love this picture... Miss Lucy is such a pretty girl! And, now that you mention it, she LOOKS like a flirt!
> I hope that new wire fence solves the problem, though I'm sure Sam will be unhappy...


She is a flirt, Elaine and Sam is huge...Miss Lucy likes them tall


----------



## skyqueen

This is for you @Cilifene! Your boyfriend Pete meets The Pig..................


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> This is for you @Cilifene! Your boyfriend Pete meets The Pig..................
> View attachment 4083675



Lol, thanks dearest SQ! He is so beautiful  how old is he?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Lol, thanks dearest SQ! He is so beautiful  how old is he?


I think Pete is 8 y/o! 
You've been in my prayers, dear Cilifene


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I think Pete is 8 y/o!
> You've been in my prayers, dear Cilifene



Thanks very much SQ!


----------



## can_do_mom

youngster said:


> CDM, is there any possibility that you might want to retire to the lake house some day?  Was it built as a retirement house for you and Mike or was it only ever to be used as a vacation place for the family?





skyqueen said:


> I had the same dilemma with my parents house when my Mother died. Being sentimental, I wanted to keep it and rent it out. 13 years later and 140K in renovations/upgrades I sold it last year. The renters, while some wonderful (I had a single, professional woman in there for 5 years and loved her), tended to be PITAs. When you pay a lot for rent you expect a lot...which I understand. Looking back I should have sold it sooner. Too much work! My Mother would have wanted me to do what would make my life easier and I suspect Mike would feel the same way, too.


Thanks for your thoughts ladies.  I have decided I am going to try and give it more time before I make my decision.  It's unfortunate that I have had such a crazy season since losing dh.  It's overwhelming which makes it hard to make good decisions.  My knee-jerk reaction is to sell everything!  But that is upsetting to my children, even if they are adults.  So I am trying to purge, organize and update at both locations so that selling will one day be easier.  I have promised to show the lake home to a couple that had expressed interest in buying it a year ago but right now I'm almost leaning more toward selling our home and keeping the lake home.  As you can see, I'm all over the place which tells me I shouldn't be making a big decision like that.

It's a busy weekend for us.  An out of town (3 hours away) wedding tomorrow to be followed by ds's commencement the very next day.  Which means a lot of driving on Saturday because we will have to drive home from the reception that night.  The grad party will be the following Sunday which will make for a very busy week as we prepare for that!

As an aside, the jerk called and invited me out again (I didn't answer) so I decided to reply via text and told him bluntly I was not interested in lunch, coffee, any kind of date whatsoever.  Get lost creep.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> So...everyone knows my Miss Lucy O'Shea aka THE ESCAPE ARTIST! She has been escaping and visiting her friend, Sam, down the street. The little flirt  Just had the fence guy over to put in a new wire fence along my ancient way on his day off. Bless his heart! Came out great and I hope Miss Lucy's days of roving are over. These damn animals will be the death of me.....................
> View attachment 4080899


She's beautiful!  I grew up on a small farm and fencing was always an issue.  I remember chasing and herding wayward cattle, horses, etc. back in the day.  I hope she stays put now!


----------



## youngster

can_do_mom said:


> Thanks for your thoughts ladies.  I have decided I am going to try and give it more time before I make my decision.  It's unfortunate that I have had such a crazy season since losing dh.  It's overwhelming which makes it hard to make good decisions.  My knee-jerk reaction is to sell everything!  But that is upsetting to my children, even if they are adults.  So I am trying to purge, organize and update at both locations so that selling will one day be easier.  I have promised to show the lake home to a couple that had expressed interest in buying it a year ago but right now I'm almost leaning more toward selling our home and keeping the lake home.  As you can see, I'm all over the place which tells me I shouldn't be making a big decision like that.



I think you are making the right choice for now.  It's so soon to be making an irrevocable decision about a piece of property that has so much meaning and sentimental value to you.  In a year or so, you might choose to sell your main home and downsize into a high rise condo or smaller house near one or two of your children and keep the lake house and be happy that you did, to have that place with such a strong connection to Mike.  Or, you might do something entirely different.    I'm thinking of you and your kids and hoping you have a lovely weekend, though it sounds really busy!  Take care doing that drive tomorrow!


----------



## skyqueen

youngster said:


> I think you are making the right choice for now.  It's so soon to be making an irrevocable decision about a piece of property that has so much meaning and sentimental value to you.  In a year or so, you might choose to sell your main home and downsize into a high rise condo or smaller house near one or two of your children and keep the lake house and be happy that you did, to have that place with such a strong connection to Mike.  Or, you might do something entirely different.    I'm thinking of you and your kids and hoping you have a lovely weekend, though it sounds really busy!  Take care doing that drive tomorrow!


Good advice @can_do_mom! Think about it, you can always sell but once it's gone...it's gone.


----------



## djfmn

can_do_mom said:


> Good points, Barbee.  But once you said Burberry scarf and sale in the same sentence I jumped on Nordies website and found all sorts of pretty Burberry things but I didn't pull the trigger yet!  I have been pretty good about shopping (for myself.  After I read that I thought, I've bought a new car for my son, made a hefty downpayment on dd's new Jeep, bought Tiffany and David Yurmin for the girls...)  Mostly because I've been going through our home and getting rid of stuff.  I have a hunch I will end up moving from here to a smaller place, something easier to manage and a little closer to our business which means I will be downsizing.
> 
> Speaking of downsizing, I am thinking seriously of selling our lake home.  We have not been there except to check on it right after Mike passed away.  So almost three months without anyone checking on it which makes me nervous.  I don't see how I can run a business and keep the second property too.  I know the kids will be disappointed but I need to do what is necessary to keep my sanity.  Plus it was his and my dream.  We built it together over the years, as a true team.  I don't know if I want it anymore now that my "teammate" is gone.  I still remember walking that beautiful lot, dreaming big dreams together, just after we'd gotten married.  Sigh.  We had a couple reach out to us about buying it if we ever decided to sell and I called them and this morning and they are very interested.  I know you're supposed to wait a year to make big decisions but I may just capitalize on a hot market and sell.



@can_do_mom I think having two homes and running a business is a huge amount to handle. Before we moved to Palm Coast Fl.  We had a large house in Afton MN on 5 acres, swimming pool and soccer field and lots of gardens and lawn to attend to. We looked at getting a lake home but decided two homes was just too much work and we decided against it. I could not imagine having to run two houses on my own. We downsized when we moved to Florida to half the size of house we had in Afton. I think if the market is hot and I know having lived in your neck of the woods for many years how many people want to have a lake home I would suggest for your own sanity sell it. You can always rent a lake home for a couple of weeks in the summer and then someone else can worry about taking out the dock in winter and cleaning and storing the boat that goes along with a lake home. I think this big decision can definitely be made this early. Less to worry about and less to manage. At least that is my humble opinion.


----------



## bisbee

CDM, I agree that running 2 homes is an overwhelming task, but I also agree with the idea of taking a step back.  You and your children are already dealing with a life-changing event.  You have had to step up and take over running the business, making many big decisions.  At this point, I think putting off a decision about selling or not selling is best put off for a while.  It will be easier on you and your kids to put off decisions that don’t really have to be made now!


----------



## Cocoabean

Your lives are all so interesting. Mine has been revolving around a pair of nesting Mourning Doves. They built a nest under our patio cover in early spring. They are on their third clutch of eggs. Their first was successful. They fledged just before we left on our vacation. The second clutch, the eggs did not hatch. They are back for a third round. They managed to get one of the bad eggs out of the nest, but one of them still remains. 

Mourning Doves trade off duty on the nest each day mid-morning and around dusk. Dad has the day shift, and mom has the night. We decided dad spends his nights at a Dove Bar. He comes home very rumpled, and looking like he needs rest. 

Each day I feel like I am waiting for the kids to come home, hoping they make it back safely.  We did see a hawk on our fence when the first clutch was ready to hatch. 

Here's a pic of Papa Dove with a fledgling from the first round, and one from inside the nest this round.


----------



## barbee

Cocoabean said:


> Your lives are all so interesting. Mine has been revolving around a pair of nesting Mourning Doves. They built a nest under our patio cover in early spring. They are on their third clutch of eggs. Their first was successful. They fledged just before we left on our vacation. The second clutch, the eggs did not hatch. They are back for a third round. They managed to get one of the bad eggs out of the nest, but one of them still remains.
> 
> Mourning Doves trade off duty on the nest each day mid-morning and around dusk. Dad has the day shift, and mom has the night. We decided dad spends his nights at a Dove Bar. He comes home very rumpled, and looking like he needs rest.
> 
> Each day I feel like I am waiting for the kids to come home, hoping they make it back safely.  We did see a hawk on our fence when the first clutch was ready to hatch.
> 
> Here's a pic of Papa Dove with a fledgling from the first round, and one from inside the nest this round.
> 
> View attachment 4090062
> View attachment 4090063


Cocoabean, how sweet and interesting!!  I had to laugh, Dad spending the night at a Dove Bar!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Cocoabean said:


> Your lives are all so interesting. Mine has been revolving around a pair of nesting Mourning Doves. They built a nest under our patio cover in early spring. They are on their third clutch of eggs. Their first was successful. They fledged just before we left on our vacation. The second clutch, the eggs did not hatch. They are back for a third round. They managed to get one of the bad eggs out of the nest, but one of them still remains.
> 
> Mourning Doves trade off duty on the nest each day mid-morning and around dusk. Dad has the day shift, and mom has the night. We decided dad spends his nights at a Dove Bar. He comes home very rumpled, and looking like he needs rest.
> 
> Each day I feel like I am waiting for the kids to come home, hoping they make it back safely.  We did see a hawk on our fence when the first clutch was ready to hatch.
> 
> Here's a pic of Papa Dove with a fledgling from the first round, and one from inside the nest this round.
> 
> View attachment 4090062
> View attachment 4090063


How adorable @Cocoabean! 
I'm starting Dirty Harry with obedience training today. I live on a road that's not busy but it only takes one car. I hated to do it but I bought a "zapper" collar for training...now I have to be trained on how to use it!


----------



## Passau

I think watching the nesting Mourning doves is quite fascinating, Cocobean! I’m finding that it is okay not constantly lead an interesting life...something that I would not admit to in my younger days!


----------



## Cocoabean

skyqueen said:


> How adorable @Cocoabean!
> I'm starting Dirty Harry with obedience training today. I live on a road that's not busy but it only takes one car. I hated to do it but I bought a "zapper" collar for training...now I have to be trained on how to use it!



Electronic collars can be quite effective. I have used them in the past. My current girlie is a Canine Good Citizen. She got the distinction just before she reached maturity and decided to become a snot on leash. We took the prep for the Advanced CGC, but did not pass the test. I knew we would not pass, but it was a good experience. She is now nearing seven years old, and like a true Labrador is finally mellowing.



Passau said:


> I think watching the nesting Mourning doves is quite fascinating, Cocobean! I’m finding that it is okay not constantly lead an interesting life...something that I would not admit to in my younger days!



I actually do enjoy my slow paced life. Although in a few weeks I am heading out with a very good friend who is moving to Arkansas to be near her daughter's family. I am riding with her and her two dogs. From there I'll head to Florida to visit my sister. I once vowed I'd never visit her in summer, but there you have it.

Unfortunately we are going to have to remove the nest after this round. While I am gone (I have such good timing!!) we are having our house sandblasted and restuccoed, and all the paint redone. I do hope they return after the commotion is done.


----------



## skyqueen

So...we have 2 new baby Albino peacocks that belong to my wonderful neighbors. They strolled over to visit Miss Lucy. Pete is in 7th Heaven
Dirty Harry...not so much


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...we have 2 new baby Albino peacocks that belong to my wonderful neighbors. They strolled over to visit Miss Lucy. Pete is in 7th Heaven
> Dirty Harry...not so much
> View attachment 4093204


Baby peacocks... how cute! I don't know that I've seen albino ones before; they are a good match to Miss Lucy. Have they learned how to shriek yet???

How is Dirty Harry's training coming along?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Baby peacocks... how cute! I don't know that I've seen albino ones before; they are a good match to Miss Lucy. Have they learned how to shriek yet???
> 
> How is Dirty Harry's training coming along?


I've decided to bite the bullet and put in a new invisible fence. All the dogs will be trained. My old fence doesn't work. This fence will be smaller...just my backyard.


----------



## djfmn

skyqueen said:


> I've decided to bite the bullet and put in a new invisible fence. All the dogs will be trained. My old fence doesn't work. This fence will be smaller...just my backyard.


When we were on 5 acres in Minnesota we put an Invisible Fence around the entire 5 acres. After winter every year my husband would have to go out and find the breaks in the fence. In hindsight we should have just put it around the immediate yard area of our house. We had terriers and they loved to chase all the small animals that came into the yard. Not sure I would have been able to keep them contained if we only did a smaller invisible fenced off area.


----------



## skyqueen

djfmn said:


> When we were on 5 acres in Minnesota we put an Invisible Fence around the entire 5 acres. After winter every year my husband would have to go out and find the breaks in the fence. In hindsight we should have just put it around the immediate yard area of our house. We had terriers and they loved to chase all the small animals that came into the yard. Not sure I would have been able to keep them contained if we only did a smaller invisible fenced off area.



I had 2.5 acres original fence...same problem! The dog trainer told me to do just the backyard this time. My dogs are small. Also he mentioned easier to keep them in check with the coyotes [emoji15]


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...we have 2 new baby Albino peacocks that belong to my wonderful neighbors. They strolled over to visit Miss Lucy. Pete is in 7th Heaven
> Dirty Harry...not so much
> View attachment 4093204


How cute I can imagine Pete was happy


----------



## skyqueen

On another animal note...my Dirty Harry is almost a year old. How time flies!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> On another animal note...my Dirty Harry is almost a year old. How time flies!
> View attachment 4095720


Howdy, Harry!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> On another animal note...my Dirty Harry is almost a year old. How time flies!
> View attachment 4095720



Already!? time does fly indeed. He is vey handsome


----------



## Cocoabean

Animals are my thing. Harry is so cute, skyqueen!

DH and I volunteer at a horse sanctuary. Last time I was there I fell in love with Frankie. We got to clean his corral and spend time with him yesterday. He is such a lover. I was trying to get his photo, but he would not cooperate. He just wanted loving. THIS is what I got!


----------



## can_do_mom

A quick hello as we are about to board our flight to Orlando. After hosting a wonderful grad party for ds yesterday, I decided a break for all of us would be good. Life has been at a crazy pace for too long. We are all getting away for a little R&R with our family in Florida. 

I will check back in this week when I finally have a moment to catch up on here!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> A quick hello as we are about to board our flight to Orlando. After hosting a wonderful grad party for ds yesterday, I decided a break for all of us would be good. Life has been at a crazy pace for too long. We are all getting away for a little R&R with our family in Florida.
> 
> I will check back in this week when I finally have a moment to catch up on here!


Safe travels, *CDM*... have a blast in Orlando! So glad to hear that the graduation party for your DS was a success. A rea milestone!


----------



## More bags

skyqueen said:


> On another animal note...my Dirty Harry is almost a year old. How time flies!
> View attachment 4095720


So cute, is he a Jack Russell Terrier? He reminds me of my last two Jack Russell Terriers.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Safe travels, *CDM*... have a blast in Orlando! So glad to hear that the graduation party for your DS was a success. A rea milestone!


Thanks Elaine! We are very happy about the milestones we have celebrated this spring. We’re actually getting a car and heading to the coast. My fam lives on the Atlantic side but it’s an easy drive on 528. I’ve made it countless times. Back when we homeschooled we would drive down, rent a condo and stay for an extended period. Mike would fly in and out and I was his airport shuttle. We just landed and after I powered up my phone I was all set to text him to tell him we’d landed safely. Sigh. It’s my first flight since he’s gone. My life is a series of being jolted and then trying to make peace with my new reality. Not trying to complain. We are here and once we get off this plane our vacay will begin!


----------



## skyqueen

More bags said:


> So cute, is he a Jack Russell Terrier? He reminds me of my last two Jack Russell Terriers.


Dirty Harry is indeed a JRT...my 4th.  Love the breed but as you know, not for the faint of heart!
Here is Harry's Hollywood shot...........


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4097004
> 
> Thanks Elaine! We are very happy about the milestones we have celebrated this spring. We’re actually getting a car and heading to the coast. My fam lives on the Atlantic side but it’s an easy drive on 528. I’ve made it countless times. Back when we homeschooled we would drive down, rent a condo and stay for an extended period. Mike would fly in and out and I was his airport shuttle. We just landed and after I powered up my phone I was all set to text him to tell him we’d landed safely. Sigh. It’s my first flight since he’s gone. My life is a series of being jolted and then trying to make peace with my new reality. Not trying to complain. We are here and once we get off this plane our vacay will begin!


What a gorgeous family, CDM 
Relax and have fun!


----------



## BigPurseSue

I need some fashion advice gals. Re: scarves. I'm looking at you Elaine. 

Recently had throat surgery (thyroid, I'm doing great) and now I have this long slash across my neck I need to keep covered from the sun, and also from grossing out people. I found I have a fondness for colorful 34" square silk scarves. Those seem to be the most comfortable and the ones I enjoy wearing. I live in a small town with no Nordstroms or similar store within many hundreds of miles. So the Internet is my only source.

Can anyone recommend some brands that are nice, fun, maybe luxy? Hermes is out of my league. But Ferragamo on sale is doable--are those worth the price these days? I've bought a few vintage scarfs off ebay. Some have been great (like the old Smithsonian Store silk scarf from the '80s) but others make me look like my grandma covering her goiter. My fav is a Bill Blass from the '80s that features pics of basset hounds (!), but it looks wintery. I've spotted some vintage Italian Beppe Spadacini which look gorgeous, breathtaking even but they all seem to come with spots.

Any recommendations for brands would be most appreciated.  I hate ordering things then sending them back.


----------



## barbee

BigPurseSue said:


> I need some fashion advice gals. Re: scarves. I'm looking at you Elaine.
> 
> Recently had throat surgery (thyroid, I'm doing great) and now I have this long slash across my neck I need to keep covered from the sun, and also from grossing out people. I found I have a fondness for colorful 34" square silk scarves. Those seem to be the most comfortable and the ones I enjoy wearing. I live in a small town with no Nordstroms or similar store within many hundreds of miles. So the Internet is my only source.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some brands that are nice, fun, maybe luxy? Hermes is out of my league. But Ferragamo on sale is doable--are those worth the price these days? I've bought a few vintage scarfs off ebay. Some have been great (like the old Smithsonian Store silk scarf from the '80s) but others make me look like my grandma covering her goiter. My fav is a Bill Blass from the '80s that features pics of basset hounds (!), but it looks wintery. I've spotted some vintage Italian Beppe Spadacini which look gorgeous, breathtaking even but they all seem to come with spots.
> 
> Any recommendations for brands would be most appreciated.  I hate ordering things then sending them back.


Hi Sue!!!
I will give you my 2 cents.  Neiman Marcus has their sale on sale, so I took a quick look for you.  I didn't actually look at sizes, but saw quite a few at decent prices.  Some brands I was not familiar with, but liked:  Lisa King  $141, Robeto Cavalli $140,Lafayette 148 $100, Rag and Bone--under $100, rumiso(cute bandana scarf $47-$67)  I only got through a few pages(under jewelry and accessories) but you get the idea.  
I recently purchased a half scarf from the Burberry sale.  Very cute for the summer.  I actually bought it cheaper at Nordstrom than from Burberry.com(I pd about $100, and Burberry is $120 on sale)  I love Gucci scarves, but as they do not have the sales they used to, I'm not ready to pay full price( I have two from prior sales.)  You mentioned Hermes being out of your range.  I understand!  I splurged and bought one, and do love it, but am always fearful I may get food on it.  Hence, I try to wear it when not eating.
Good luck, and show us what you find!


----------



## BigPurseSue

barbee said:


> Hi Sue!!!
> I will give you my 2 cents.  Neiman Marcus has their sale on sale, so I took a quick look for you.  I didn't actually look at sizes, but saw quite a few at decent prices.  Some brands I was not familiar with, but liked:  Lisa King  $141, Robeto Cavalli $140,Lafayette 148 $100, Rag and Bone--under $100, rumiso(cute bandana scarf $47-$67)  I only got through a few pages(under jewelry and accessories) but you get the idea.
> I recently purchased a half scarf from the Burberry sale.  Very cute for the summer.  I actually bought it cheaper at Nordstrom than from Burberry.com(I pd about $100, and Burberry is $120 on sale)  I love Gucci scarves, but as they do not have the sales they used to, I'm not ready to pay full price( I have two from prior sales.)  You mentioned Hermes being out of your range.  I understand!  I splurged and bought one, and do love it, but am always fearful I may get food on it.  Hence, I try to wear it when not eating.
> Good luck, and show us what you find!



Thank you so much, Barbee! That's a great sale! I love the Lisa King scarves. There are also a few that I love that are like 54" but that's shawl territory. The little models look like they're sinking into colorful waters when they wear them wrapped around their tiny necks. But of course I like the Gucci ones the best and they aren't on sale and may never be.  

I'll check out the Burberry ones on Nordstrom's.

I've thought about splurging on a Hermes scarf, but as you point out there's always the food thing. I also worry that buying one might be a slippery slope and before long I'd have six.

Again, thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you so much, Barbee! That's a great sale! I love the Lisa King scarves. There are also a few that I love that are like 54" but that's shawl territory. The little models look like they're sinking into colorful waters when they wear them wrapped around their tiny necks. But of course I like the Gucci ones the best and they aren't on sale and may never be.
> 
> I'll check out the Burberry ones on Nordstrom's.
> 
> I've thought about splurging on a Hermes scarf, but as you point out there's always the food thing. I also worry that buying one might be a slippery slope and before long I'd have six.
> 
> Again, thank you!


Good to see you Sue...glad you're feeling better 
Hermes offers a long scarf or shawl that they call "mousseline"...in reality a sheer scarf. Perfect for summer! Many designers offer sheer long scarves that you wrap around the neck...very stylish. Alexander McQueen offers some cool ones. Not inexpensive but not as expensive as Hermes. I know Burberry offers sheer scarves, too.
My Mother had the same operation you had. The good news is the scar fades and won't be that noticeable. When the scar heals try a big pearl choker...hides a multitude of sins!
In the meantime, check the sheer scarves out!


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> I need some fashion advice gals. Re: scarves. I'm looking at you Elaine.
> 
> Recently had throat surgery (thyroid, I'm doing great) and now I have this long slash across my neck I need to keep covered from the sun, and also from grossing out people. I found I have a fondness for colorful 34" square silk scarves. Those seem to be the most comfortable and the ones I enjoy wearing. I live in a small town with no Nordstroms or similar store within many hundreds of miles. So the Internet is my only source.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some brands that are nice, fun, maybe luxy? Hermes is out of my league. But Ferragamo on sale is doable--are those worth the price these days? I've bought a few vintage scarfs off ebay. Some have been great (like the old Smithsonian Store silk scarf from the '80s) but others make me look like my grandma covering her goiter. My fav is a Bill Blass from the '80s that features pics of basset hounds (!), but it looks wintery. I've spotted some vintage Italian Beppe Spadacini which look gorgeous, breathtaking even but they all seem to come with spots.
> 
> Any recommendations for brands would be most appreciated.  I hate ordering things then sending them back.


Hello, dear! So glad to hear you're doing great after your surgery.

If you're not used to wearing scarves, I'd say definitely don't go with Hermes until/unless you know for sure you absolutely adore wearing the 90cm size, *and* you've learned how to manage the knots so that you don't get soup all over the silk! 

The one problem with buying on Evil Bay is the difficulty of returns (plus the real possibility of spots and snags on preloved scarves). I think good old Nordstrom on-line might be your best bet, at least when you're starting out. I just went to their web site and searched for "silk scarf," then narrowed the search to "square" and up popped 236 scarves! All prices, ranging from over $400 for a full-priced Gucci (obviously not) to $50-ish for Halogen (maybe not a bad idea, if you're just experimenting).

One that I liked was this Tory Burch, currently on sale for $78. A fun tropical print, good for summer.
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-b...eywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=tory navy

Then there's this Nordstrom brand, quite a bit more subdued, at the amazing price of $35 for jacquard silk... it comes in either pale pink or pale blue:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordst...personalizedsort&color=purple sunkissed print

Finally, I think this Ted Baker one ($125) is quite elegant. More of a "dressy" look:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ted-ba...wordsearch-personalizedsort&color=deep purple

At any rate, do the search yourself and see what appeals to you. And of course the good thing about Nordy's... anything you don't like can be returned! 

Have fun playing with scarves! I certainly can speak to the way they "finish" an extremely casual outfit. I often wear blue or black jeans, a black or a white tee, and a neutral v-neck or cardigan sweater on top. So basically a "nothing" outfit. But then I tie on a scarf, knotted casually without too much fussing, and hey, presto! It's an outfit! 

The price of the scarf isn't important. It just should be silk (because of the drape) and the colors have to look good close to your face. But that's a matter of experimentation. Check yourself out in a good mirror with indoor lighting, and again outdoors. And don't worry if you don't get it right immediately. I made some pretty spectacular mistakes when I first began buying Hermès scarves back in the mid-eighties!


----------



## ElainePG

One more note about the 90cm (36") scarves and food.

Let's you've knotted your scarf the way I did in the photo below (you can find instructions on YouTube, but it's pretty simple) so that the knot is in the front and the ends are hanging down. Obviously, you don't want those ends to dangle into your caesar salad... or your glass of white wine. 

So when it's time for lunch, simply grab the knot and slide the entire thing around so that the ends are hanging down your back. Now the scarf still shows around your neck, kind of like a collar, but with no pesky ends to get food-stained. And when lunch is over, turn it back around again. Easy-peasy! I do this all the time, and I've never once had anyone look at me weird.


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> Good to see you Sue...glad you're feeling better
> Hermes offers a long scarf or shawl that they call "mousseline"...in reality a sheer scarf. Perfect for summer! Many designers offer sheer long scarves that you wrap around the neck...very stylish. Alexander McQueen offers some cool ones. Not inexpensive but not as expensive as Hermes. I know Burberry offers sheer scarves, too.
> My Mother had the same operation you had. The good news is the scar fades and won't be that noticeable. When the scar heals try a big pearl choker...hides a multitude of sins!
> In the meantime, check the sheer scarves out!
> View attachment 4101759



Thank you for the recommendation of a chiffon scarf! I will look for one. I spotted some lovely ones on sale on Nordstrom.com, but alas I couldn't decide upon a color.

I LOVE your pearl choker!  So very elegant!  I've been playing with my jewelry but none of the chokers ride high enough to cover the scar. But maybe as I grow older and the skin sags lower... 

Glad to know the scar fades over time. I had throat surgery as a teen and was surprised at how quickly the scars vanished. But I was much younger then, and the doc made a special effort to place them in skin folds in such a manner that they would vanish. This time out I really didn't care, or even ask, I just wanted to get healthy. Now I can buy some lovely scarves!

Thank you for your help, Skyqueen!  I always love your sense of style.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Hello, dear! So glad to hear you're doing great after your surgery.
> 
> If you're not used to wearing scarves, I'd say definitely don't go with Hermes until/unless you know for sure you absolutely adore wearing the 90cm size, *and* you've learned how to manage the knots so that you don't get soup all over the silk!



Thank you, Elaine! That's really good advice.



ElainePG said:


> The one problem with buying on Evil Bay is the difficulty of returns (plus the real possibility of spots and snags on preloved scarves). I think good old Nordstrom on-line might be your best bet, at least when you're starting out. I just went to their web site and searched for "silk scarf," then narrowed the search to "square" and up popped 236 scarves! All prices, ranging from over $400 for a full-priced Gucci (obviously not) to $50-ish for Halogen (maybe not a bad idea, if you're just experimenting).
> 
> One that I liked was this Tory Burch, currently on sale for $78. A fun tropical print, good for summer.
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-iris-square-silk-scarf/4855050?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=tory navy
> 
> Then there's this Nordstrom brand, quite a bit more subdued, at the amazing price of $35 for jacquard silk... it comes in either pale pink or pale blue:
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-jacquard-dot-silk-blend-scarf/4815461?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=purple sunkissed print
> 
> Finally, I think this Ted Baker one ($125) is quite elegant. More of a "dressy" look:
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ted-baker-london-balmoral-marble-square-silk-scarf/4837492?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=deep purple
> 
> At any rate, do the search yourself and see what appeals to you. And of course the good thing about Nordy's... anything you don't like can be returned!



Oh gosh! I went to Nordstrom.com and that ended up being my day, and part of my evening too, just looking at all the scarves! So many lovely ones! And so many on sale.

Thank you for the links! I love your pics. I actually have a scarf very similar to the Tory Burch iris one that I wear all the time and it is my all-time fav--a Ginny Johansen from the '80s.

I ended up buying an Echo scarf:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/echo-f...keywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=hibiscus

And a Rebecca Minkoff tassel scarf in viscose:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecc...n=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=skyway

That should be enough to get me started. And bring my scarf drawer into the 21st century.



ElainePG said:


> Have fun playing with scarves! I certainly can speak to the way they "finish" an extremely casual outfit. I often wear blue or black jeans, a black or a white tee, and a neutral v-neck or cardigan sweater on top. So basically a "nothing" outfit. But then I tie on a scarf, knotted casually without too much fussing, and hey, presto! It's an outfit!



You always look so lovely and stylish in your pics Elaine. I would never guess you start with a "nothing" outfit. I would give anything to look half as nice!



ElainePG said:


> The price of the scarf isn't important. It just should be silk (because of the drape) and the colors have to look good close to your face. But that's a matter of experimentation. Check yourself out in a good mirror with indoor lighting, and again outdoors. And don't worry if you don't get it right immediately. I made some pretty spectacular mistakes when I first began buying Hermès scarves back in the mid-eighties!



This is all very good to know. Thank you! I always thought the high-end scarf makers used some special silk. I have noticed that there are differences in fabric weight and drape but in the scarves I've bought over the years it doesn't seem as if price has played that much of a factor. Sometimes but not always.



ElainePG said:


> One more note about the 90cm (36") scarves and food.
> 
> Let's you've knotted your scarf the way I did in the photo below (you can find instructions on YouTube, but it's pretty simple) so that the knot is in the front and the ends are hanging down. Obviously, you don't want those ends to dangle into your caesar salad... or your glass of white wine.
> 
> So when it's time for lunch, simply grab the knot and slide the entire thing around so that the ends are hanging down your back. Now the scarf still shows around your neck, kind of like a collar, but with no pesky ends to get food-stained. And when lunch is over, turn it back around again. Easy-peasy! I do this all the time, and I've never once had anyone look at me weird.
> 
> View attachment 4101998



Thank you for that tip! I will most certainly do that little maneuver in the future. It will avoid the embarrassment I suffered the other day when finding a croissant had flaked all over the front of my scarf. 

You look lovely in the photo! And I love the scarf!

Thank you so much, Elaine, for all your help! 

Now I must hurry over to YouTube to learn how to knot...


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you for the recommendation of a chiffon scarf! I will look for one. I spotted some lovely ones on sale on Nordstrom.com, but alas I couldn't decide upon a color.
> 
> I LOVE your pearl choker!  So very elegant!  I've been playing with my jewelry but none of the chokers ride high enough to cover the scar. But maybe as I grow older and the skin sags lower...
> 
> Glad to know the scar fades over time. I had throat surgery as a teen and was surprised at how quickly the scars vanished. But I was much younger then, and the doc made a special effort to place them in skin folds in such a manner that they would vanish. This time out I really didn't care, or even ask, I just wanted to get healthy. Now I can buy some lovely scarves!
> 
> Thank you for your help, Skyqueen!  I always love your sense of style.


Love the scarves, Sue...a good start indeed!
As far as the pearl chokers are concerned, I have the same problem. Try Kenneth Jay Lane pearl chokers. Some are adjustable for size. That's what I'm wearing. Inexpensive...you can find them on sale.


----------



## Cocoabean

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you, Elaine! That's really good advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh! I went to Nordstrom.com and that ended up being my day, and part of my evening too, just looking at all the scarves! So many lovely ones! And so many on sale.
> 
> Thank you for the links! I love your pics. I actually have a scarf very similar to the Tory Burch iris one that I wear all the time and it is my all-time fav--a Ginny Johansen from the '80s.
> 
> I ended up buying an Echo scarf:
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/echo-f...keywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=hibiscus
> 
> And a Rebecca Minkoff tassel scarf in viscose:
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecc...n=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=skyway
> 
> That should be enough to get me started. And bring my scarf drawer into the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so lovely and stylish in your pics Elaine. I would never guess you start with a "nothing" outfit. I would give anything to look half as nice!
> 
> 
> 
> This is all very good to know. Thank you! I always thought the high-end scarf makers used some special silk. I have noticed that there are differences in fabric weight and drape but in the scarves I've bought over the years it doesn't seem as if price has played that much of a factor. Sometimes but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that tip! I will most certainly do that little maneuver in the future. It will avoid the embarrassment I suffered the other day when finding a croissant had flaked all over the front of my scarf.
> 
> You look lovely in the photo! And I love the scarf!
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine, for all your help!
> 
> Now I must hurry over to YouTube to learn how to knot...



Scarf rings can do wonders while you learn to tie knots. I have a couple of Hermes scarves, but cannot tie them well for the life of me. I LOVE my scarf rings!

The good thing with a thyroid surgery scar is that it runs along the normal lines of the neck. Generally, once it fades it is barely noticeable. You might consider using vitamin E on it as it heals. Or Miderma cream. I also had a plastic surgeon recommend silicone gel sheets for a scar revision on my neck. You can cut them to size and place them over the scar. They help to keep things in place while healing.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sad to say the latest clutch of dove eggs did not hatch. The doves abandoned the nest, only coming back sporadically. We checked inside. One of the eggs that we believe was left over from a previous clutch was beginning to look VERY bad. We removed it. 

Through internet research I learned how to "candle" eggs. This is holding them up to a flashlight to see what is going on inside. One of them had nothing but dried up yoke. The other had a small black area. It might have once been a squab, but at 2 1/2 weeks they should have been ready to hatch. If fully formed they would have been dark and full in appearance. 

We think the visits back to the nest were prepping to lay more eggs. As we are getting ready to sandblast in a few weeks, we removed the entire nest. We aren't even sure it was the same couple. The male appears different, but it is hard to tell. 

Today they are back. Going to the nesting site, then to the fence. Back and forth. Shoot....JUST looked outside...they are rebuilding. Persistent little beasties.


----------



## Cocoabean

As the Dove Flies...Chapter 6.

We felt so bad for the doves trying to rebuild. Their nests are very rickety with dead twigs and small branches. They kept falling through the spot they picked. So, knowing that they will use other abandoned nests, we put the old nest we removed back up. They are using it! 

We hope that will speed up the process, and they will lay, brood, and fledge before we sandblast the second week of July. Beaks crossed!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cocoabean said:


> Scarf rings can do wonders while you learn to tie knots. I have a couple of Hermes scarves, but cannot tie them well for the life of me. I LOVE my scarf rings!
> 
> The good thing with a thyroid surgery scar is that it runs along the normal lines of the neck. Generally, once it fades it is barely noticeable. You might consider using vitamin E on it as it heals. Or Miderma cream. I also had a plastic surgeon recommend silicone gel sheets for a scar revision on my neck. You can cut them to size and place them over the scar. They help to keep things in place while healing.



Thank you so much for the recommendations! I will give those things a try--both the vitamin E and the scarf rings. Thank you!


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> Love the scarves, Sue...a good start indeed!
> As far as the pearl chokers are concerned, I have the same problem. Try Kenneth Jay Lane pearl chokers. Some are adjustable for size. That's what I'm wearing. Inexpensive...you can find them on sale.



Ah Kenneth Jay Lane! Gotcha. I will give those a try and do the Barbara Bush thing.

This surgery is such a great excuse for shopping and buying stuff, ya know.


----------



## BigPurseSue

A scarf update! 

Got my scarves from Nordstrom's and...wow, lovely! I'm crazy about the Echo scarf. Nice quality of silk, beautiful printing and colors. Definitely worth the price. Here's a pic:





Forgive me, I'm not very good at selfies.

I was crazy about the Rebecca Minkoff scarf too--very soft on the neck, but it arrived in rough condition--snags, tears, etc. as if it had been manhandled in a store. Perhaps it's not such a wise idea to order a viscose scarf online. Sent it back and am debating whether to order another one.

But I'm crazy about my new Echo scarf. I bought a couple of tunics to go with it , and it goes well with my fav NASA sweatshirt.

Thank you again, Elaine, for recommending Nordies for scarves!!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cocoabean said:


> As the Dove Flies...Chapter 6.
> 
> We felt so bad for the doves trying to rebuild. Their nests are very rickety with dead twigs and small branches. They kept falling through the spot they picked. So, knowing that they will use other abandoned nests, we put the old nest we removed back up. They are using it!
> 
> We hope that will speed up the process, and they will lay, brood, and fledge before we sandblast the second week of July. Beaks crossed!


What we do for birds! We have a pair of swallows that build a nest each year on a column on our front porch. I had the house pressure washed this spring and they told me the nest would have to come down. I couldn’t do it because there were already eggs in the nest. When they showed up to do the job they promised they would work around it and they did. Dh used to remove the nest each year after the babies fledged and each year they would return and rebuild.


----------



## can_do_mom

I've returned from Florida.  What a fun time we had with our family!  The weather was great and we enjoyed our time there immensely.  

I struggled when we returned.  It was my first time coming home without dh here.  I have found that I do better with a project and so I have begun decluttering the house.  I had a realtor out here yesterday.  I am looking into all my options and am now leaning toward selling the house.  This place is very large and I cannot keep up.  I know you're supposed to wait a year but I don't think I'm going to wait that long for a multitude of reasons.  We are on 20 acres and our home is not typical of the area although nicer homes are going up around us now.  The market is good and to be honest, dh had made plans to sell this place in the next year or two so it's not a random decision.  I would just be speeding up the process.  

There's a builder that my business does work for that has a development a couple miles from my shop.  It's also closer to the Twin Cities in a very desirable area.  But still in the country so not a complete change.  Two or three acre lots instead of 20.  I could be to work in five minutes and my children will probably be living in the cities so I would be closer to them.  It's not far from where we used to live so I still know people in the area and have a number of friends within walking distance from this location.  But.  A lot of work will need to take place for this to happen!  They have a model in the development or I could build on one of the remaining lots.  

This would allow me to keep the lake home.  Which will disappoint the couple who want to buy it but it will make the kids very happy.  So I feel good about that.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> A scarf update!
> 
> Got my scarves from Nordstrom's and...wow, lovely! I'm crazy about the Echo scarf. Nice quality of silk, beautiful printing and colors. Definitely worth the price. Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 4108452
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me, I'm not very good at selfies.
> 
> I was crazy about the Rebecca Minkoff scarf too--very soft on the neck, but it arrived in rough condition--snags, tears, etc. as if it had been manhandled in a store. Perhaps it's not such a wise idea to order a viscose scarf online. Sent it back and am debating whether to order another one.
> 
> But I'm crazy about my new Echo scarf. I bought a couple of tunics to go with it , and it goes well with my fav NASA sweatshirt.
> 
> Thank you again, Elaine, for recommending Nordies for scarves!!


I love, love, LOVE this scarf, *BigPurseSue*! It is so bright and cheerful. Really pops against your white blouse. It looks great the way you've knotted it. 

What a shame about the RM scarf. Yes, viscose can snag easily, but still, that should have been caught before it was shipped out to you. Boo on the Nordstrom fulfillment department. 

Are you looking at any other scarves? Or are you set for the time being?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I've returned from Florida.  What a fun time we had with our family!  The weather was great and we enjoyed our time there immensely.
> 
> I struggled when we returned.  It was my first time coming home without dh here.  I have found that I do better with a project and so I have begun decluttering the house.  I had a realtor out here yesterday.  I am looking into all my options and am now leaning toward selling the house.  This place is very large and I cannot keep up.  I know you're supposed to wait a year but I don't think I'm going to wait that long for a multitude of reasons.  We are on 20 acres and our home is not typical of the area although nicer homes are going up around us now.  The market is good and to be honest, dh had made plans to sell this place in the next year or two so it's not a random decision.  I would just be speeding up the process.
> 
> There's a builder that my business does work for that has a development a couple miles from my shop.  It's also closer to the Twin Cities in a very desirable area.  But still in the country so not a complete change.  Two or three acre lots instead of 20.  I could be to work in five minutes and my children will probably be living in the cities so I would be closer to them.  It's not far from where we used to live so I still know people in the area and have a number of friends within walking distance from this location.  But.  A lot of work will need to take place for this to happen!  They have a model in the development or I could build on one of the remaining lots.
> 
> This would allow me to keep the lake home.  Which will disappoint the couple who want to buy it but it will make the kids very happy.  So I feel good about that.


A lot to think about, CDM. It sounds as though you're weighing all your options, and not rushing into anything, but I can certainly see where you might want to downsize... especially from 20 acres down to 2 or 3. Especially since you & Mike were already discussing selling the house in a couple of years anyway.

And finding a way to keep the lake house is I know, something that's been very much on your mind.

What do your children say about all this? Have you had a family conference?


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> A lot to think about, CDM. It sounds as though you're weighing all your options, and not rushing into anything, but I can certainly see where you might want to downsize... especially from 20 acres down to 2 or 3. Especially since you & Mike were already discussing selling the house in a couple of years anyway.
> 
> And finding a way to keep the lake house is I know, something that's been very much on your mind.
> 
> What do your children say about all this? Have you had a family conference?


Elaine, you are so smart! We have not had a family conference but it’s a brilliant idea. I am now in the process of decluttering. I am going to goodwill weekly. Pretty soon they will know me by name.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> I love, love, LOVE this scarf, *BigPurseSue*! It is so bright and cheerful. Really pops against your white blouse. It looks great the way you've knotted it.
> 
> What a shame about the RM scarf. Yes, viscose can snag easily, but still, that should have been caught before it was shipped out to you. Boo on the Nordstrom fulfillment department.
> 
> Are you looking at any other scarves? Or are you set for the time being?



Thank you for the kind words, Elaine! You are very sweet!

I think I'm set scarf-wise for now. I went through my drawer and ironed all my scarves, and then practiced knotting them with the help of YouTube videos. Nice knots really jazzed them up. I was surprised at how different some of them looked once they were fashionably knotted.

I did buy a vintage second-hand Ferragamo scarf. When it arrived I was amazed at how substantial and sturdy the silk was. And how I seemed to drown inside it.  I had just got home from the doctor when it arrived and I started playing with it. Somehow I got a big blot of medical goo on the scarf and it took me four scrubbings of Era and Dawn to get it out of the fabric. Love the scarf, but for now I don't think I'm ready for the world of haute couture scarves.

Again...thank you for all your great advice, Elaine!


----------



## can_do_mom

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Elaine! You are very sweet!
> 
> I think I'm set scarf-wise for now. I went through my drawer and ironed all my scarves, and then practiced knotting them with the help of YouTube videos. Nice knots really jazzed them up. I was surprised at how different some of them looked once they were fashionably knotted.
> 
> I did buy a vintage second-hand Ferragamo scarf. When it arrived I was amazed at how substantial and sturdy the silk was. And how I seemed to drown inside it.  I had just got home from the doctor when it arrived and I started playing with it. Somehow I got a big blot of medical goo on the scarf and it took me four scrubbings of Era and Dawn to get it out of the fabric. Love the scarf, but for now I don't think I'm ready for the world of haute couture scarves.
> 
> Again...thank you for all your great advice, Elaine!


I’d say you’re doing just fine, Sue! Way to get out there and learn about knots. I keep saying I’m going to do that and have yet to learn a new way of tying my scarves. 
I think we need a pic of the vintage Ferragamo scarf!  If you are still dealing with medical ointments on your neck, perhaps an easy care fabric instead of silk, just for now? (Shhh, don’t tell @ElainePG )


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I’d say you’re doing just fine, Sue! Way to get out there and learn about knots. I keep saying I’m going to do that and have yet to learn a new way of tying my scarves.
> I think we need a pic of the vintage Ferragamo scarf!  *If you are still dealing with medical ointments on your neck, perhaps an easy care fabric instead of silk, just for now?* (Shhh, don’t tell @ElainePG )


Hah! It's okay, *BPS* and *CDM*... I'm not a fabric snob!


----------



## Cilifene

You all know how much I love my Adidas sneakers. Just got a pair of Nike Air Max 97 - absolutely love them 
Here they are with PS pouch and Birkin.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Cilifene said:


> You all know how much I love my Adidas sneakers. Just got a pair of Nike Air Max 97 - absolutely love them
> Here they are with PS pouch and Birkin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115194
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115195
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115196
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115197
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115198



I am not quite eligible for this thread (three more years!) but I hope it’s ok for me to pop in and say how much I love your style (and the supportive, positive vibe here). Having just acquired custom orthotics, I’m now looking at wearing mostly sneakers with removable insoles that can accommodate the not insubstantial bulk. Your sneaker pics give me hope that my era of cute shoes isn’t over!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> You all know how much I love my Adidas sneakers. Just got a pair of Nike Air Max 97 - absolutely love them
> Here they are with PS pouch and Birkin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115194
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115195
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115196
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115197
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115198


Love your hair pulled back!! Plus I love the all black.


----------



## Passau

Loving the new Nikes, Cilifene!  I am going to check these out!!


----------



## Izzy48

Well ladies it has been some time since I have stopped by to say hello. Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer season as well. Hard to believe June is almost over. My best to all and I will try to get back to the forum.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> You all know how much I love my Adidas sneakers. Just got a pair of Nike Air Max 97 - absolutely love them
> Here they are with PS pouch and Birkin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115194
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115195
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115196
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115197
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115198



You look wonderful as usual Cilifene and I must say I like the new Nike Air Max! Are they light weight and comfortable?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Dirty Harry is indeed a JRT...my 4th.  Love the breed but as you know, not for the faint of heart!
> Here is Harry's Hollywood shot...........
> View attachment 4097511



He is so precious, hard to  believe he is almost a year old.


----------



## Cilifene

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I am not quite eligible for this thread (three more years!) but I hope it’s ok for me to pop in and say how much I love your style (and the supportive, positive vibe here). Having just acquired custom orthotics, I’m now looking at wearing mostly sneakers with removable insoles that can accommodate the not insubstantial bulk. Your sneaker pics give me hope that my era of cute shoes isn’t over!



You’re welcome NamkhaDrolma  Thank you, the insole is not removable - but all my Adidas has removable insoles. 
I hope you find some 



barbee said:


> Love your hair pulled back!! Plus I love the all black.


Thanks barbee 



Passau said:


> Loving the new Nikes, Cilifene!  I am going to check these out!!



Thank you Passau! Mine is size 38 kids style, cost a little less than woman style


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You look wonderful as usual Cilifene and I must say I like the new Nike Air Max! Are they light weight and comfortable?



Thanks Izzy!  They are very light (Air he he) and very comfortable 
How are you dear??


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> You all know how much I love my Adidas sneakers. Just got a pair of Nike Air Max 97 - absolutely love them
> Here they are with PS pouch and Birkin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115194
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115195
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115196
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115197
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115198


Fabulous as usual 
I love your hair up, too!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous as usual
> I love your hair up, too!



Thank you SQ!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Izzy!  They are very light (Air he he) and very comfortable
> How are you dear??



Doing some better and thank you for asking! I will have to look at your shoes when I am shopping the next time. They look great.


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> I’d say you’re doing just fine, Sue! Way to get out there and learn about knots. I keep saying I’m going to do that and have yet to learn a new way of tying my scarves.
> I think we need a pic of the vintage Ferragamo scarf!  If you are still dealing with medical ointments on your neck, perhaps an easy care fabric instead of silk, just for now? (Shhh, don’t tell @ElainePG )



You know that is really good advice. I.e., staying away from silk while medical ointments are still in play.  It would save me a great deal of time with the soap bar.

Below is a pic of the Ferragamo scarf. As you can see it is a little overwhelming on me. And I haven't knotted it nicely. I do like it though. It is one of their leopard scarves. As it turns out I have a knock-off of this scarf--from a thrift store--that I unknowingly wore for years as one of my fav scarves. Who knew?  So I think it's fitting that I finally have the real deal.

Thank you for caring!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene...I LOVE the sneakers!  And I love the outfit. But then I love everything you wear.


----------



## bisbee

BigPurseSue said:


> You know that is really good advice. I.e., staying away from silk while medical ointments are still in play.  It would save me a great deal of time with the soap bar.
> 
> Below is a pic of the Ferragamo scarf. As you can see it is a little overwhelming on me. And I haven't knotted it nicely. I do like it though. It is one of their leopard scarves. As it turns out I have a knock-off of this scarf--from a thrift store--that I unknowingly wore for years as one of my fav scarves. Who knew?  So I think it's fitting that I finally have the real deal.
> 
> Thank you for caring!
> 
> View attachment 4116923


Love the scarf!  I am absolutely NOT a scarf expert...I wore them more when I was working, but I’ve become a slacker since retiring...but I think it would not be so overwhelming if you folded it more precisely!  It might take practice...


----------



## barbee

BigPurseSue said:


> You know that is really good advice. I.e., staying away from silk while medical ointments are still in play.  It would save me a great deal of time with the soap bar.
> 
> Below is a pic of the Ferragamo scarf. As you can see it is a little overwhelming on me. And I haven't knotted it nicely. I do like it though. It is one of their leopard scarves. As it turns out I have a knock-off of this scarf--from a thrift store--that I unknowingly wore for years as one of my fav scarves. Who knew?  So I think it's fitting that I finally have the real deal.
> 
> Thank you for caring!
> 
> View attachment 4116923


Sue, because you have long hair, I don't think the scarf is overwhelming.  It seems balanced.  However, if you want new ways to tie the scarf, possibly Elaine can dig out the video which has been floating around for awhile on Purseforum, showing  many ways to tie a scarf.  Elaine, do you remember this???
Because it is soooo hot where I live, I have not even worn the half scarf from Burberry which I bought during the sales.  Need to break it out!


----------



## barbee

Does anyone have history with a Goyard St Louis tote?  A friend of mine just bought one on Fashionphile, and she looked so smart, wearing black and white, with Chanel black/white espadrilles, and the Goyard.  Can you believe I even have a friend who has some fashion pizazz?  Haha.  The only one. Would the bag just become a black hole, as my Longchamp is? I read how cheaply they seem to be made, how quickly they fall apart.  Any intel???


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Sue, because you have long hair, I don't think the scarf is overwhelming.  It seems balanced.  However, if you want new ways to tie the scarf, *possibly Elaine can dig out the video which has been floating around for awhile on Purseforum*, showing  many ways to tie a scarf.  Elaine, do you remember this???
> Because it is soooo hot where I live, I have not even worn the half scarf from Burberry which I bought during the sales.  Need to break it out!


I'm not sure which video you mean, Barbee, but this first video shows the basic bias fold, which is the one I use all the time. It makes the scarf narrower, so there isn't as much fabric to deal with. And if you want a bit more fabric to play with, just don't fold it quite as thin as she does here.

Then there are some good ideas in this video. She does waaaaaaay too much talking, but if you can get past that...


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Cilifene...I LOVE the sneakers!  And I love the outfit. But then I love everything you wear.



Thank you BPS


----------



## Passau

Thanks for the information about the Nike insoles not being removal, Cilifene! I won’t be able to wear them as I wear orthotics.


----------



## can_do_mom

Greetings dear friends!
Big news from the ranch.  I have decided to list the house and today I signed an offer on a new home 12 miles away in the community we left to move here.  It is a small rambler that should be perfect for me.  I'm 53 and get this, it will be my first time living in a development.  It's a small, 15 home development with 2-4 acre lots and only five minutes from my business or the interstate.  This home is a model that isn't quite finished and is built by a builder that we do work for so my employees insulated this house.  It should be done soon and then they will finish the basement and build a four-season porch and deck for me.  

We will be downsizing, going from a large home on 20 acres to a smaller one on 2.25 acres.  It's very close to our old home and I know people in the larger neighborhood.  In fact, I discovered this house when I was out for a walk with a friend so it's walkable distance to old friends.  How nice is that?  

The big challenge will be getting our current home ready to sell in a very short time.  The agent tells me I have good taste that has aged well and so I don't need to change paint colors or decor.  That is a relief.  But we have a lot of cleaning and sprucing up to do which will make for a very busy summer.  I hope to have it on the market in a couple weeks!


----------



## Passau

Fabulous news, can do mom! I’m glad that you will be closer to work and still know people in the community! Good luck getting your current home on the market!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Greetings dear friends!
> Big news from the ranch.  I have decided to list the house and today I signed an offer on a new home 12 miles away in the community we left to move here.  It is a small rambler that should be perfect for me.  I'm 53 and get this, it will be my first time living in a development.  It's a small, 15 home development with 2-4 acre lots and only five minutes from my business or the interstate.  This home is a model that isn't quite finished and is built by a builder that we do work for so my employees insulated this house.  It should be done soon and then they will finish the basement and build a four-season porch and deck for me.
> 
> We will be downsizing, going from a large home on 20 acres to a smaller one on 2.25 acres.  It's very close to our old home and I know people in the larger neighborhood.  In fact, I discovered this house when I was out for a walk with a friend so it's walkable distance to old friends.  How nice is that?
> 
> The big challenge will be getting our current home ready to sell in a very short time.  The agent tells me I have good taste that has aged well and so I don't need to change paint colors or decor.  That is a relief.  But we have a lot of cleaning and sprucing up to do which will make for a very busy summer.  I hope to have it on the market in a couple weeks!


This is really exciting news, *CDM*. I think being on a smaller piece of property is going to be a big relief to you, especially in the winter. How great that you'll be close to work, and also that you're not moving very far away from your old neighborhood.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Greetings dear friends!
> Big news from the ranch.  I have decided to list the house and today I signed an offer on a new home 12 miles away in the community we left to move here.  It is a small rambler that should be perfect for me.  I'm 53 and get this, it will be my first time living in a development.  It's a small, 15 home development with 2-4 acre lots and only five minutes from my business or the interstate.  This home is a model that isn't quite finished and is built by a builder that we do work for so my employees insulated this house.  It should be done soon and then they will finish the basement and build a four-season porch and deck for me.
> 
> We will be downsizing, going from a large home on 20 acres to a smaller one on 2.25 acres.  It's very close to our old home and I know people in the larger neighborhood.  In fact, I discovered this house when I was out for a walk with a friend so it's walkable distance to old friends.  How nice is that?
> 
> The big challenge will be getting our current home ready to sell in a very short time.  The agent tells me I have good taste that has aged well and so I don't need to change paint colors or decor.  That is a relief.  But we have a lot of cleaning and sprucing up to do which will make for a very busy summer.  I hope to have it on the market in a couple weeks!



Such exciting news! You are going to be so busy! Happy for you


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> Greetings dear friends!
> Big news from the ranch.  I have decided to list the house and today I signed an offer on a new home 12 miles away in the community we left to move here.  It is a small rambler that should be perfect for me.  I'm 53 and get this, it will be my first time living in a development.  It's a small, 15 home development with 2-4 acre lots and only five minutes from my business or the interstate.  This home is a model that isn't quite finished and is built by a builder that we do work for so my employees insulated this house.  It should be done soon and then they will finish the basement and build a four-season porch and deck for me.
> 
> We will be downsizing, going from a large home on 20 acres to a smaller one on 2.25 acres.  It's very close to our old home and I know people in the larger neighborhood.  In fact, I discovered this house when I was out for a walk with a friend so it's walkable distance to old friends.  How nice is that?
> 
> The big challenge will be getting our current home ready to sell in a very short time.  The agent tells me I have good taste that has aged well and so I don't need to change paint colors or decor.  That is a relief.  But we have a lot of cleaning and sprucing up to do which will make for a very busy summer.  I hope to have it on the market in a couple weeks!



How exciting! The house sounds perfect! Is your agent going to start showing it/spreading the word before the house is officially on the market?

While we were preparing to put our last house on the market potential buyers from open houses in the neighborhood were wandering over to our house to peer in the windows. It was the strangest thing. We were painting and there were faces popping up in windows. We ended up selling the house the next day. It certainly saved us a lot of sprucing up.

Good luck!


----------



## BigPurseSue

bisbee said:


> Love the scarf!  I am absolutely NOT a scarf expert...I wore them more when I was working, but I’ve become a slacker since retiring...but I think it would not be so overwhelming if you folded it more precisely!  It might take practice...



You're right, it does take practice. 

I've been practicing on this Wendy Geller scarf. It's from the '90s, heavy Italian twill, gorgeous colors. I never wore it because it was just too much, but once I fold it up and tie it it's just perfect. One problem. When it's folded and tied Hermes scarf-style I end up with two large neon-colored uber-naked cherubs hanging down my chest. I look like the Sistine Chapel in Day-Glo. It's a stitch, but I don't know if I will be able to wear this in public. I will post a photo later.



barbee said:


> Sue, because you have long hair, I don't think the scarf is overwhelming.  It seems balanced.  However, if you want new ways to tie the scarf, possibly Elaine can dig out the video which has been floating around for awhile on Purseforum, showing  many ways to tie a scarf.  Elaine, do you remember this???
> Because it is soooo hot where I live, I have not even worn the half scarf from Burberry which I bought during the sales.  Need to break it out!



Please do post a photo of the Burberry scarf. I'd love to see it!

It's very hot here too. Too hot to wear even socks or a caftan. And when I come in the house I'm covered in mosquitoes. Not a fun time.



ElainePG said:


> I'm not sure which video you mean, Barbee, but this first video shows the basic bias fold, which is the one I use all the time. It makes the scarf narrower, so there isn't as much fabric to deal with. And if you want a bit more fabric to play with, just don't fold it quite as thin as she does here.
> 
> Then there are some good ideas in this video. She does waaaaaaay too much talking, but if you can get past that...




Thank you so much, Elaine! Those are very helpful! I've watched the videos several times (o.k. I did skip through parts of the one with all the talking--I've noticed that so many of the scarf-tying videos have too much talking--why is that?) and think I'm finally getting the techniques down, but arranging the scarf nicely around one's neck is 2/3rds of the art if that makes sense.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Greetings dear friends!
> Big news from the ranch.  I have decided to list the house and today I signed an offer on a new home 12 miles away in the community we left to move here.  It is a small rambler that should be perfect for me.  I'm 53 and get this, it will be my first time living in a development.  It's a small, 15 home development with 2-4 acre lots and only five minutes from my business or the interstate.  This home is a model that isn't quite finished and is built by a builder that we do work for so my employees insulated this house.  It should be done soon and then they will finish the basement and build a four-season porch and deck for me.
> 
> We will be downsizing, going from a large home on 20 acres to a smaller one on 2.25 acres.  It's very close to our old home and I know people in the larger neighborhood.  In fact, I discovered this house when I was out for a walk with a friend so it's walkable distance to old friends.  How nice is that?
> 
> The big challenge will be getting our current home ready to sell in a very short time.  The agent tells me I have good taste that has aged well and so I don't need to change paint colors or decor.  That is a relief.  But we have a lot of cleaning and sprucing up to do which will make for a very busy summer.  I hope to have it on the market in a couple weeks!



How exciting dear!


----------



## Cilifene

Okay, I needed those Air Max in white


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Okay, I needed those Air Max in white
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118538
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118539
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118540



Those are great looking in white! I read in a review of this sneaker that said these are a limited edition. Is that so? I also like the black ones with the red trim. They all look great.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I'm not sure which video you mean, Barbee, but this first video shows the basic bias fold, which is the one I use all the time. It makes the scarf narrower, so there isn't as much fabric to deal with. And if you want a bit more fabric to play with, just don't fold it quite as thin as she does here.
> 
> Then there are some good ideas in this video. She does waaaaaaay too much talking, but if you can get past that...




Elaine,
Your scarves are always beautifully tied so why don't you do a video with demonstrations? Since your career kept you constantly in the public eye and speaking in front of large groups, you have the expertise to do it! I would love to see one!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> Your scarves are always beautifully tied so why don't you do a video with demonstrations? Since your career kept you constantly in the public eye and speaking in front of large groups, you have the expertise to do it! I would love to see one!!


This post gave me the giggles, @Izzy48 ! 
Of course you're quite right, I spoke in front of large groups for years, and it never fazed me. I was even interviewed on radio & television... no problem. But I'd absolutely trip over my own tongue if I were to make a scarf-knotting video!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Okay, I needed those Air Max in white
> 
> View attachment 4118538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118540


These are terrific, *cilifene*! And a perfect match with your white H bracelet. They look as though they'd give a real "bounce" to your step.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Greetings dear friends!
> Big news from the ranch.  I have decided to list the house and today I signed an offer on a new home 12 miles away in the community we left to move here.  It is a small rambler that should be perfect for me.  I'm 53 and get this, it will be my first time living in a development.  It's a small, 15 home development with 2-4 acre lots and only five minutes from my business or the interstate.  This home is a model that isn't quite finished and is built by a builder that we do work for so my employees insulated this house.  It should be done soon and then they will finish the basement and build a four-season porch and deck for me.
> 
> We will be downsizing, going from a large home on 20 acres to a smaller one on 2.25 acres.  It's very close to our old home and I know people in the larger neighborhood.  In fact, I discovered this house when I was out for a walk with a friend so it's walkable distance to old friends.  How nice is that?
> 
> The big challenge will be getting our current home ready to sell in a very short time.  The agent tells me I have good taste that has aged well and so I don't need to change paint colors or decor.  That is a relief.  But we have a lot of cleaning and sprucing up to do which will make for a very busy summer.  I hope to have it on the market in a couple weeks!


CDM, how exciting!  Now you have something new and fun to look forward to, especially some decorating!!  Plus, a great time to clean out the old stuff, with the help of your kids.  Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> You all know how much I love my Adidas sneakers. Just got a pair of Nike Air Max 97 - absolutely love them
> Here they are with PS pouch and Birkin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115194
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115195
> 
> 
> oops I hit reply too soon - After seeing them on you I had to get them!  But they also have black soles which is OK with me.  It said size down a size which I have never had to do in athletic shoes, so I hope they fit!
> View attachment 4115196
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115197
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115198


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Those are great looking in white! I read in a review of this sneaker that said these are a limited edition. Is that so? I also like the black ones with the red trim. They all look great.



I don’t think they are limited - I know the silver color is hard to get though. 



ElainePG said:


> These are terrific, *cilifene*! And a perfect match with your white H bracelet. They look as though they'd give a real "bounce" to your step.



Thanks Elaine! Yeah, they are VERY soft 
And I forgot to put the white H on


----------



## Cilifene

How exciting @chessmont , I hope they fits. I didn’t sized down! Btw mine is kids/junior styles, size 38.


----------



## WingNut

barbee said:


> Does anyone have history with a Goyard St Louis tote?  A friend of mine just bought one on Fashionphile, and she looked so smart, wearing black and white, with Chanel black/white espadrilles, and the Goyard.  Can you believe I even have a friend who has some fashion pizazz?  Haha.  The only one. Would the bag just become a black hole, as my Longchamp is? I read how cheaply they seem to be made, how quickly they fall apart.  Any intel???


I have 2. One is brown/neutral and the other is red. I use the brown one as my "work" tote....meaning it accumulates everything under the sun over the course of a month or so before I'm reminded that due to its weight and bulk I need to clean it out. So that includes laptop, iPad, checkbooks, umbrella, and a bunch of folders that I drag back and forth without ever opening. I've had it at least 6 years and it has held up well. No tearing of the handles etc. I do NOT baby this bag!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> I don’t think they are limited - I know the silver color is hard to get though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Elaine! Yeah, they are VERY soft
> And I forgot to put the white H on
> 
> View attachment 4119015


You are our sneaker maven!  I could show you my row of worn out tennis(actually for tennis) shoes in the garage, but I won't.  They become my gardening shoes, and right now I have a backlog of at least 5 prs.  When they get muddy enough, I just toss them.  In my defense, I ordered a new pr yesterday--Stella McCartney for Addidas.  Haha--I am trying to keep it designer!


----------



## barbee

WingNut said:


> I have 2. One is brown/neutral and the other is red. I use the brown one as my "work" tote....meaning it accumulates everything under the sun over the course of a month or so before I'm reminded that due to its weight and bulk I need to clean it out. So that includes laptop, iPad, checkbooks, umbrella, and a bunch of folders that I drag back and forth without ever opening. I've had it at least 6 years and it has held up well. No tearing of the handles etc. I do NOT baby this bag!


Thanks so much for the info, Wingnut!  I will toy with the idea of this bag some more.  As I don't have a need from a work standpoint, it would purely be for "love of bags."  I am itching for a new bag; however, I only yesterday  pulled out a straw bag I have not used once this summer, but think it perfect for the 4th fireworks.  So I am having a hard time justifying.  I also would like to try the Polene Numero Un (have wanted for at least a year) but cannot settle on a color  Fall/winter?  neutral? pink(season half over?)   It would be such a reasonable purchase, I need to make a decision regardless.
With a daughter getting married in three months, and  already over budget(I know it's quite normal) bags need not be my priority!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> You are our sneaker maven!  I could show you my row of worn out tennis(actually for tennis) shoes in the garage, but I won't.  They become my gardening shoes, and right now I have a backlog of at least 5 prs.  When they get muddy enough, I just toss them.  In my defense, I ordered a new pr yesterday--Stella McCartney for Addidas.  Haha--I am trying to keep it designer!



I sold my Gucci sneakers some time ago so I am going to take a look at your style of Nike. I need some new ones because my others are worn out but I am so hard to fit in a shoe it is probably impossible.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine,
> Your scarves are always beautifully tied so why don't you do a video with demonstrations? Since your career kept you constantly in the public eye and speaking in front of large groups, you have the expertise to do it! I would love to see one!!



I also laughed when I read your response. I still think you can do it!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I also laughed when I read your response. I still think you can do it!!


 thank you, Izzy!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> I don’t think they are limited - I know the silver color is hard to get though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Elaine! Yeah, they are VERY soft
> And I forgot to put the white H on
> 
> View attachment 4119015


I just now noticed your hair is up and it looks great. It is such a good look for summer.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I just now noticed your hair is up and it looks great. It is such a good look for summer.



Thanks Izzy!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> You are our sneaker maven!  I could show you my row of worn out tennis(actually for tennis) shoes in the garage, but I won't.  They become my gardening shoes, and right now I have a backlog of at least 5 prs.  When they get muddy enough, I just toss them.  In my defense, I ordered a new pr yesterday--Stella McCartney for Addidas.  Haha--I am trying to keep it designer!



Looking forward to see the new Adidas


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Greetings dear friends!
> Big news from the ranch.  I have decided to list the house and today I signed an offer on a new home 12 miles away in the community we left to move here.  It is a small rambler that should be perfect for me.  I'm 53 and get this, it will be my first time living in a development.  It's a small, 15 home development with 2-4 acre lots and only five minutes from my business or the interstate.  This home is a model that isn't quite finished and is built by a builder that we do work for so my employees insulated this house.  It should be done soon and then they will finish the basement and build a four-season porch and deck for me.
> 
> We will be downsizing, going from a large home on 20 acres to a smaller one on 2.25 acres.  It's very close to our old home and I know people in the larger neighborhood.  In fact, I discovered this house when I was out for a walk with a friend so it's walkable distance to old friends.  How nice is that?
> 
> The big challenge will be getting our current home ready to sell in a very short time.  The agent tells me I have good taste that has aged well and so I don't need to change paint colors or decor.  That is a relief.  But we have a lot of cleaning and sprucing up to do which will make for a very busy summer.  I hope to have it on the market in a couple weeks!


Sounds wonderful dear CDM! Meant to be


----------



## Cilifene

Another day another (old) black dress - and Birkin with the Air Max 

Elaine, I forgot to put the H clic on ...again  I guess it's because I can't wear bracelet at work and when I'm off I don't remember to put it on.


----------



## ElainePG

Happy July 4th to everyone here who celebrates!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Happy July 4th to everyone here who celebrates!
> View attachment 4121102


What a great scarf


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> What a great scarf


Thanks! It's called _Feux d'Artifices_ (Fireworks) and is from 1987... issued on the 150th anniversary of Hermès. I always wear it on the 4th of July, and also on election day when I go to the polls to vote!


----------



## can_do_mom

BigPurseSue said:


> How exciting! The house sounds perfect! Is your agent going to start showing it/spreading the word before the house is officially on the market?
> 
> While we were preparing to put our last house on the market potential buyers from open houses in the neighborhood were wandering over to our house to peer in the windows. It was the strangest thing. We were painting and there were faces popping up in windows. We ended up selling the house the next day. It certainly saved us a lot of sprucing up.
> 
> Good luck!


I wish this house would sell in a day.  Ha!  But it seems unlikely.  We are a little off the beaten path and it's one of the more expensive homes in the area.  With lumber prices continuing to skyrocket, you couldn't buy land and recreate what we have here for what I am asking.  The home I am buying is a small, 1523 square foot, ranch-style walkout.  They just finished the main level, after starting late last fall.  To rebuild the same home today, only 7-8 months later is $55K more in material costs.  I see it in my business.  The wildfires out west destroyed a lot of lumber and all the rebuilding due to natural disasters have created a lumber shortage.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thanks! It's called _Feux d'Artifices_ (Fireworks) and is from 1987... issued on the 150th anniversary of Hermès. I always wear it on the 4th of July, and also on election day when I go to the polls to vote!


I'm a poll sitter, Elaine...I need that scarf!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I wish this house would sell in a day.  Ha!  But it seems unlikely.  We are a little off the beaten path and it's one of the more expensive homes in the area.  With lumber prices continuing to skyrocket, you couldn't buy land and recreate what we have here for what I am asking.  The home I am buying is a small, 1523 square foot, ranch-style walkout.  They just finished the main level, after starting late last fall.  To rebuild the same home today, only 7-8 months later is $55K more in material costs.  I see it in my business.  The wildfires out west destroyed a lot of lumber and all the rebuilding due to natural disasters have created a lumber shortage.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'm a poll sitter, Elaine...I need that scarf!


Here ya go! And 20% off, too! 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...shawls/hermes-feux-dartifice-jacquard-scarf-9
But I don't know if it's authentic or not. Can't tell from the pictures. The original is a jacquard, with little "fireworks" patterns woven into the silk. I can see these in the blowup of the scarf, and I've heard that the jacquard silks are rarely faked, but I am NOT a scarf authenticator, so I wouldn't want to steer you wrong. 
Maybe you could have it checked on the tPF scarf authentication thread?


----------



## Passau

Hi ElainePG, I have the same scarf from 1987!  I never thought to wear it on the 4th or to the polls!! Great idea!!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi ElainePG, I have the same scarf from 1987!  I never thought to wear it on the 4th or to the polls!! Great idea!!


It's a dandy scarf, isn't it? Back in my "dress for success" days (navy suit, white silk blouse, navy & white spectator pumps, pearl earrings... UGH!) I used to wear this scarf as my little attempt to brighten up and feminize the look. Now I wear this *same* scarf with a white tee, jeans, & sneakers!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> It's a dandy scarf, isn't it? Back in my "dress for success" days (navy suit, white silk blouse, navy & white spectator pumps, pearl earrings... UGH!) I used to wear this scarf as my little attempt to brighten up and feminize the look. Now I wear this *same* scarf with a white tee, jeans, & sneakers!


Aw, spectator pumps... while much of the 80's "fashions" were cringeworthy, spectator pumps were awesome!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, spectator pumps... while much of the 80's "fashions" were cringeworthy, spectator pumps were awesome!


Yes, I *adored* my spectator pumps! They were Ferragamo, super-comfortable, and were definitely part of my "power outfit" when I was running an important meeting. I felt as though they signaled "Don't mess with me," yet at the same time they were quite feminine.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I *adored* my spectator pumps! They were Ferragamo, super-comfortable, and were definitely part of my "power outfit" when I was running an important meeting. I felt as though they signaled "Don't mess with me," yet at the same time they were quite feminine.


I wore Ferragamo Vara pumps for years with my uniform dress. Loved them! I still have about 4 pairs in my closet


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I wore Ferragamo Vara pumps for years with my uniform dress. Loved them! I still have about 4 pairs in my closet


Know what you mean. Ferragamo pumps with 1.5" heels were my go-to shoes for years, when I was in my corporate phase. They were so comfy I could run down a NYC street in them, and they wore like iron. 

I don't have mine any more, though, more's the pity. Low back problems; had to make the switch from Ferragamo heels to AGL flats. Which are pretty also, but gosh, I *hated* to give up that extra inch and a half... I needed it!


----------



## can_do_mom

Heading out the door to go Nordies Anniversary Sale with dd this morning. Look at Ted’s ears. He’s so upset when I leave. Carrying my Prada canvas satchel and wearing my new favorite sandals from Eileen Fisher. Someone here mentioned how comfortable they are and I owe you a debt of gratitude. They are fabulous! The wedge gives me a few inches of height but is comfortable enough to wear all day long!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4129208
> 
> Heading out the door to go Nordies Anniversary Sale with dd this morning. Look at Ted’s ears. He’s so upset when I leave. Carrying my Prada canvas satchel and wearing my new favorite sandals from Eileen Fisher. Someone here mentioned how comfortable they are and I owe you a debt of gratitude. They are fabulous! The wedge gives me a few inches of height but is comfortable enough to wear all day long!


You look so cute!!  I may have been the Eileen Fisher shoe lover who told you they are so very comfortable.  I am packed to visit my daughter this weekend, and every pair of sandals and espadrilles I am taking are Eileen Fisher.  One has a super high chunky  heel which I never thought I could wear, but yes I can!
Didn't your daughter buy a Gucci Marmont bag last summer?  That is  my current ahem "need" I have decided, but just don't know what color. I have multiple black bags, so thought the beige/rose, but am worried about color transfer.  The red is beautiful, but I just don't think I would use it enough.  Oh well, I don't think I will fulfill that "need" tomorrow.


----------



## can_do_mom

barbee said:


> You look so cute!!  I may have been the Eileen Fisher shoe lover who told you they are so very comfortable.  I am packed to visit my daughter this weekend, and every pair of sandals and espadrilles I am taking are Eileen Fisher.  One has a super high chunky  heel which I never thought I could wear, but yes I can!
> Didn't your daughter buy a Gucci Marmont bag last summer?  That is  my current ahem "need" I have decided, but just don't know what color. I have multiple black bags, so thought the beige/rose, but am worried about color transfer.  The red is beautiful, but I just don't think I would use it enough.  Oh well, I don't think I will fulfill that "need" tomorrow.


Have a great time visiting your daughter this weekend! And thanks again for the Eileen Fisher recommendation! I’ve worn those sandals a lot this summer. 

Yes, my dd bought the Gucci Marmont when we were in Paris last summer. She has carried it occasionally without color transfer but she is careful with her bags. I love that beige/rose color and think it is a nice versatile color.  Dd just ordered the LV Neonoe in the micro size in a bright fuschia color from LV. She’s got quite a bag collection from working there!


----------



## can_do_mom

I removed the contingency from my offer on the new house because I want them to add a four season porch and finish the lower level which will take about two months. Plus, I’m adding a couple fireplaces. I’m meeting with the builder at the house today to discuss how I want the basement finished, any changes I want to make to the existing structure, etc. so that he can get moving to meet the closing date in September. This means I need to procure financing to cover these additional costs. I had a preliminary meeting at one of the banks I do business with and they are very eager to work with me but interest  rates are on the rise so I am not sure I want a mortgage. 

Meanwhile, I am working at home to get this place ready to show. We are hoping to have it on the market in two weeks. The new house is about 2/3 the size of our existing home with much less storage space so we all have to continue to purge items. I’ve been measuring wall space at the new house and the furniture we own, calculating what will fit and where I will put it. My goal is to keep most of what we have. 

I am meeting with a guy who operates online auctions here this morning to discuss the getting rid of our shop contents. Dh had a lot of tools, accessories for vehicles, etc that need to be sold. Plus a fairly large tractor and the multitude of “toys”.  I have a few people who claim they want the tractor, one of whom bid my lawn service. Maybe he and I can make a deal. 

After that I have a job interview at my office. We are looking to replace my SIL who is our office manager and job scheduler. It’s a crucial position and she wants to retire at the end of the year. It’s actually one of the reasons I am pushing myself so hard right now. I want to have the house project finished and be moved by the time she retires. 

My life in a nutshell at the moment. Meetings, meetings and more meetings.


----------



## bisbee

Hi CDM...you are very busy, it makes my head spin!  But...it is a good thing, and I am very impressed!  

Loved looking at your Nordstrom haul!  I placed a small order...looking at the Paul Green booties you bought almost had me canceling my order to get them instead!  I decided to wait...I ordered the Marc Fisher Chelsea boots and I’ll see how they are.  I love Paul Green, but not sure I want the heel...I can always exchange (did that last year or the year before to end up with a pair of Paul Green booties, but in brown).

Good luck with the house - new and old!


----------



## bisbee

bisbee said:


> Hi CDM...you are very busy, it makes my head spin!  But...it is a good thing, and I am very impressed!
> 
> Loved looking at your Nordstrom haul!  I placed a small order...looking at the Paul Green booties you bought almost had me canceling my order to get them instead!  I decided to wait...I ordered the Marc Fisher Chelsea boots and I’ll see how they are.  I love Paul Green, but not sure I want the heel...I can always exchange (did that last year or the year before to end up with a pair of Paul Green booties, but in brown).
> 
> Good luck with the house - new and old!


My order was cancelled...and now I can’t place another order!  Frustrating...will try another time.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Hi CDM...you are very busy, it makes my head spin!  But...it is a good thing, and I am very impressed!
> 
> Loved looking at your Nordstrom haul!  I placed a small order...looking at the Paul Green booties you bought almost had me canceling my order to get them instead!  I decided to wait...I ordered the Marc Fisher Chelsea boots and I’ll see how they are.  I love Paul Green, but not sure I want the heel...I can always exchange (did that last year or the year before to end up with a pair of Paul Green booties, but in brown).
> 
> Good luck with the house - new and old!





bisbee said:


> My order was cancelled...and now I can’t place another order!  Frustrating...will try another time.


Thank you! I go in fits and starts. Today was nuts. Five meetings and then dinner with friends at their home tonight. Such a busy day. A busy week, really. I know I just need to keep plugging away. All the decisions I need to make are breathtaking. 

I’m sorry your order was cancelled. I tried to add another order this morning and I kept getting error messages so I kept hitting the order button. You guessed it. I now have two identical orders in production. I tried calling the 800 number but got an error message saying their phones were down. Soooo, looks like I will be getting duplicates!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you! I go in fits and starts. Today was nuts. Five meetings and then dinner with friends at their home tonight. Such a busy day. A busy week, really. I know I just need to keep plugging away. All the decisions I need to make are breathtaking.
> 
> I’m sorry your order was cancelled. I tried to add another order this morning and I kept getting error messages so I kept hitting the order button. You guessed it. I now have two identical orders in production. I tried calling the 800 number but got an error message saying their phones were down. Soooo, looks like I will be getting duplicates!


I have 2 orders for those Paul Green boots!  They are trying to cancel the second one...I can always return!


----------



## bisbee

bisbee said:


> I have 2 orders for those Paul Green boots!  They are trying to cancel the second one...I can always return!


First world problems...both orders have been shipped!  Hope I love the boots so I only have to take back one pair!


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> I removed the contingency from my offer on the new house because I want them to add a four season porch and finish the lower level which will take about two months. Plus, I’m adding a couple fireplaces. I’m meeting with the builder at the house today to discuss how I want the basement finished, any changes I want to make to the existing structure, etc. so that he can get moving to meet the closing date in September. This means I need to procure financing to cover these additional costs. I had a preliminary meeting at one of the banks I do business with and they are very eager to work with me but interest  rates are on the rise so I am not sure I want a mortgage.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am working at home to get this place ready to show. We are hoping to have it on the market in two weeks. The new house is about 2/3 the size of our existing home with much less storage space so we all have to continue to purge items. I’ve been measuring wall space at the new house and the furniture we own, calculating what will fit and where I will put it. My goal is to keep most of what we have.
> 
> I am meeting with a guy who operates online auctions here this morning to discuss the getting rid of our shop contents. Dh had a lot of tools, accessories for vehicles, etc that need to be sold. Plus a fairly large tractor and the multitude of “toys”.  I have a few people who claim they want the tractor, one of whom bid my lawn service. Maybe he and I can make a deal.
> 
> After that I have a job interview at my office. We are looking to replace my SIL who is our office manager and job scheduler. It’s a crucial position and she wants to retire at the end of the year. It’s actually one of the reasons I am pushing myself so hard right now. I want to have the house project finished and be moved by the time she retires.
> 
> My life in a nutshell at the moment. Meetings, meetings and more meetings.



Lots of work! But it all sounds very exciting.

A friend recently downsized, interviewing reps from estate-sale and auction houses. She had lots of art and custom high-end furniture. She claimed most were interested in signing her only on the condition that she included the big boy-toys in the sale. The riding mower, the snow-blower, etc. Those are easy to sell at a good profit, everyone wants them. On the other hand those are easy to sell on Craigslist.


----------



## can_do_mom

BigPurseSue said:


> Lots of work! But it all sounds very exciting.
> 
> A friend recently downsized, interviewing reps from estate-sale and auction houses. She had lots of art and custom high-end furniture. She claimed most were interested in signing her only on the condition that she included the big boy-toys in the sale. The riding mower, the snow-blower, etc. Those are easy to sell at a good profit, everyone wants them. On the other hand those are easy to sell on Craigslist.


Yep, I heard the same thing. Only 5% commissions on the big boy toys though and they will let me set the reserve price. To be fair, it’s the big stuff that draws people in for the little stuff and I have plenty of big stuff so I will probably put some of it in the auction. What would make me REALLY happy would be to sell the grand piano. Dh warned me about buying that and he was sooo right! (As always). 

We are headed up to the cabin on Tuesday and will be bringing the 1958 Willy’s Jeep to get it out of here and bringing the Kubota tractor home on the same trailer we use to haul the Jeep up. I have two Kubota tractors and they are both being sold. Someone else can plow the driveway and cut the grass once they are gone. For the new place I have a new riding mower that dh bought last summer.


----------



## bisbee

bisbee said:


> First world problems...both orders have been shipped!  Hope I love the boots so I only have to take back one pair!


Both pairs of Paul Green boots came...luckily, I love them, so only 1 pair will go back (along with the “cancelled” order that was shipped anyway).  Still waiting for my granddaughter’s Uggs to ship.


----------



## can_do_mom

Brag post alert. I have never pulled a large trailer for any distance but that’s all changing today. I need to get hubby’s 1958 Willy’s Jeep out of our shop and so I am bringing it up to our cabin. We will unload the Jeep and load up the Kubota tractor which I am bringing home to sell. 

Mike completely restored his Jeep and he was very proud of it! Someday our son will drive it. It needs a little work and he has to learn how to drive a manual. 

If you would have told me what I’d be doing this summer, I’d never have believed it. I am learning I am capable of more than I imagined.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lol, we stopped at Menards to meet up with other family members who are joining us at the cabin and this little beauty caught a few guys’ eye while we waited.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Brag post alert. I have never pulled a large trailer for any distance but that’s all changing today. I need to get hubby’s 1958 Willy’s Jeep out of our shop and so I am bringing it up to our cabin. We will unload the Jeep and load up the Kubota tractor which I am bringing home to sell.
> 
> Mike completely restored his Jeep and he was very proud of it! Someday our son will drive it. It needs a little work and he has to learn how to drive a manual.
> 
> If you would have told me what I’d be doing this summer, I’d never have believed it. I am learning I am capable of more than I imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135641
> 
> Lol, we stopped at Menards to meet up with other family members who are joining us at the cabin and this little beauty caught a few guys’ eye while we waited.


 Good for you, *CDM*! Just look at you pulling that big honking trailer... I am absolutely in awe!


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> Brag post alert. I have never pulled a large trailer for any distance but that’s all changing today. I need to get hubby’s 1958 Willy’s Jeep out of our shop and so I am bringing it up to our cabin. We will unload the Jeep and load up the Kubota tractor which I am bringing home to sell.
> 
> Mike completely restored his Jeep and he was very proud of it! Someday our son will drive it. It needs a little work and he has to learn how to drive a manual.
> 
> If you would have told me what I’d be doing this summer, I’d never have believed it. I am learning I am capable of more than I imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135641
> 
> Lol, we stopped at Menards to meet up with other family members who are joining us at the cabin and this little beauty caught a few guys’ eye while we waited.


Go for it, girl!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> Brag post alert. I have never pulled a large trailer for any distance but that’s all changing today. I need to get hubby’s 1958 Willy’s Jeep out of our shop and so I am bringing it up to our cabin. We will unload the Jeep and load up the Kubota tractor which I am bringing home to sell.
> 
> Mike completely restored his Jeep and he was very proud of it! Someday our son will drive it. It needs a little work and he has to learn how to drive a manual.
> 
> If you would have told me what I’d be doing this summer, I’d never have believed it. I am learning I am capable of more than I imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135641
> 
> Lol, we stopped at Menards to meet up with other family members who are joining us at the cabin and this little beauty caught a few guys’ eye while we waited.



Omigosh! Good for you!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Brag post alert. I have never pulled a large trailer for any distance but that’s all changing today. I need to get hubby’s 1958 Willy’s Jeep out of our shop and so I am bringing it up to our cabin. We will unload the Jeep and load up the Kubota tractor which I am bringing home to sell.
> 
> Mike completely restored his Jeep and he was very proud of it! Someday our son will drive it. It needs a little work and he has to learn how to drive a manual.
> 
> If you would have told me what I’d be doing this summer, I’d never have believed it. I am learning I am capable of more than I imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135641
> 
> Lol, we stopped at Menards to meet up with other family members who are joining us at the cabin and this little beauty caught a few guys’ eye while we waited.


How cool is that for DS? Ride 'em cowboy


----------



## skyqueen

Still working with Dirty Harry and the invisible fence/shock collar. He's a good student...me, not so much


----------



## chessmont

can_do_mom said:


> Brag post alert. I have never pulled a large trailer for any distance but that’s all changing today. I need to get hubby’s 1958 Willy’s Jeep out of our shop and so I am bringing it up to our cabin. We will unload the Jeep and load up the Kubota tractor which I am bringing home to sell.
> 
> Mike completely restored his Jeep and he was very proud of it! Someday our son will drive it. It needs a little work and he has to learn how to drive a manual.
> 
> If you would have told me what I’d be doing this summer, I’d never have believed it. I am learning I am capable of more than I imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135641
> 
> Lol, we stopped at Menards to meet up with other family members who are joining us at the cabin and this little beauty caught a few guys’ eye while we waited.



CDM I am in awe of your power and resiliency!  You certainly have a lot going on both at home and at work.


----------



## Passau

Kudos to you CDM! You are an inspiration- handling 2 homes, towing tractors, setting up auctions, and attending a crazy amount of meetings!  You are a superhero!


----------



## Passau

Hi All, I just need to vent for a moment! I’m currently undergoing an experimental treatment to save my eyesight due to a rare autoimmune disease. I was told yesterday by my employer of 11 years that I would have to take a pay cut when I’m completely blind! I guess I am worth less to them as a blind person.... I understand now why 70% of blind adult do not work in the US!! Thanks for listening!


----------



## bisbee

Passau said:


> Hi All, I just need to vent for a moment! I’m currently undergoing an experimental treatment to save my eyesight due to a rare autoimmune disease. I was told yesterday by my employer of 11 years that I would have to take a pay cut when I’m completely blind! I guess I am worth less to them as a blind person.... I understand now why 70% of blind adult do not work in the US!! Thanks for listening!


That certainly doesn’t sound right to me!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi All, I just need to vent for a moment! I’m currently undergoing an experimental treatment to save my eyesight due to a rare autoimmune disease. I was told yesterday by my employer of 11 years that I would have to take a pay cut when I’m completely blind! I guess I am worth less to them as a blind person.... I understand now why 70% of blind adult do not work in the US!! Thanks for listening!


It seems as though they should figure out a way to accommodate you. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Passau said:


> Hi All, I just need to vent for a moment! I’m currently undergoing an experimental treatment to save my eyesight due to a rare autoimmune disease. I was told yesterday by my employer of 11 years that I would have to take a pay cut when I’m completely blind! I guess I am worth less to them as a blind person.... I understand now why 70% of blind adult do not work in the US!! Thanks for listening!



Omigosh! I hope the treatment goes well and saves your vision. 

Cutting an employee's pay because of deteriorating vision is a violation of the Americans with Disabilities Act. I'm surprised your boss even said that to you. You can file a complaint with, I believe, your state's Equal Opportunities Commission or the equivalent, although whether they will actually do anything is anyone's guess. It's hard to get anyone to enforce ADA violations. Lawyers won't take up the cause unless it's a slam-dunk and the employer has deep pockets and a propensity to settle lawsuits quickly. 

DH went blind from a genetic disorder and was pushed out of his job of many years. Sadly we learned the ADA is toothless in most employment matters. He eventually landed an absolutely fantastic job but there were a lot of really humiliating job interviews along the way and a general sense of despair. That was years ago. Since then he's been lucky enough to have wonderfully supportive employers and coworkers. People who are supportive of the blind and open-minded about their capabilities are definitely out there. You just gotta find them. It can be tough, but good people with open minds are out there.

Are you a member of any support groups for the blind? DH is active in several, including the local National Federation of the Blind chapter. There are some really amazing people in these groups who do amazing things. They're wonderful sources of advice and support. He's also active in several sports groups for the blind.

In fact as I write this I'm taking a break from getting the house and food ready for a Braille Scrabble-and-poker party. 

In the past there were several women active on TPF who were blind. Don't know if they're still around. You might post in the health or general forum.

I hope the treatment goes well! Don't give up the good fight!


----------



## Passau

Hi BigPurse Sue, I am a member of the National Federation of the Blind and I am still reeling from this information! I appreciate the information about your husband’s employment struggles and success.  I am learning Braille and educating myself about the technology that will help me stay employable. I will see if I can link up with other TFP members as you suggested.


----------



## Passau

Thanks for listening, bisbee and your support, ElainePG! I will keep everyone updated on my treatment.


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Thanks for listening, bisbee and your support, ElainePG! I will keep everyone updated on my treatment.


Yes, please do @Passau . Wishing you every hope that the treatment is successful.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Passau said:


> Hi BigPurse Sue, I am a member of the National Federation of the Blind and I am still reeling from this information! I appreciate the information about your husband’s employment struggles and success.  I am learning Braille and educating myself about the technology that will help me stay employable. I will see if I can link up with other TFP members as you suggested.



There are lots of good forums and mail lists devoted to tech for the blind. Lots of great apps for the iphone. DH pretty much sticks to Linux for his talking computing needs. He has no sight at all, but is amazingly adept at working as an IT manager/programmer through talking computers. (I joke that our house sounds as if its populated by a dozen Stephen Hawkings all talking really fast and at once.) He dictates all his e-mail and I'm amazed at how clean the text is. I wasn't even aware that he was dictating it all until recently. He uses his iphone GPS for navigation. Amazing world we live in. Seems like just a few years ago when GPS navigation devices for the blind cost thousands of dollars.

Learning Braille is tough, as you're probably discovering. DH has been taking mail-order courses through Hadley School for the Blind in Ill for years. The courses are free. He works hard on it but learning is still tough especially for someone over 50. (Which is why we're hosting a Braille games night so folks can practice.) He recently finished a course on Braille math and science notations. He gets Braille books from the Library of Congress and Bookshare.org.

Good luck to you! Please tell us how the treatment goes.


----------



## Passau

Thanks for the additional information and advice. I have Braille flash cards that I am using but it is still difficult. I am also learning how my iPhone can work for me with the accessibility features. I will inquire about Hadley School for the Blind and I have been in contact with my local department for the bind and vision impaired. They have a six month in residence course that I can take to learn how to cook/do laundry/ other everyday tasks.  I agree that with the advances in technology, it is easier to be blind  than in the past.


----------



## can_do_mom

Passau said:


> Thanks for the additional information and advice. I have Braille flash cards that I am using but it is still difficult. I am also learning how my iPhone can work for me with the accessibility features. I will inquire about Hadley School for the Blind and I have been in contact with my local department for the bind and vision impaired. They have a six month in residence course that I can take to learn how to cook/do laundry/ other everyday tasks.  I agree that with the advances in technology, it is easier to be blind  than in the past.


Passau, I am rooting for you and wishing you all the best as you face the loss of your eyesight. What a wonderful resource you have right here on tpf in @BigPurseSue ! The connections made here are such a blessing! ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Hi All, I just need to vent for a moment! I’m currently undergoing an experimental treatment to save my eyesight due to a rare autoimmune disease. I was told yesterday by my employer of 11 years that I would have to take a pay cut when I’m completely blind! I guess I am worth less to them as a blind person.... I understand now why 70% of blind adult do not work in the US!! Thanks for listening!



Omg! I'm SO very sorry to hear this  like Elaine said, Wishing you every hope that the treatment is successful ...
Hugs


----------



## skyqueen

Passau said:


> Hi All, I just need to vent for a moment! I’m currently undergoing an experimental treatment to save my eyesight due to a rare autoimmune disease. I was told yesterday by my employer of 11 years that I would have to take a pay cut when I’m completely blind! I guess I am worth less to them as a blind person.... I understand now why 70% of blind adult do not work in the US!! Thanks for listening!


Sending big 
The shock must be overwhelming! We are here for you.............
Thank God for @BigPurseSue, a lot of good first hand advice.


----------



## barbee

Passau said:


> Hi All, I just need to vent for a moment! I’m currently undergoing an experimental treatment to save my eyesight due to a rare autoimmune disease. I was told yesterday by my employer of 11 years that I would have to take a pay cut when I’m completely blind! I guess I am worth less to them as a blind person.... I understand now why 70% of blind adult do not work in the US!! Thanks for listening!


Sending prayers for this experimental treatment to be successful!  I see from your additional posts your attitude is so positive and you are facing this head on.  Kudos!


----------



## Passau

Thank you Can Do Mom, Cilifene, SkyQueen and Barbee for your support and well wishes! The friends here in TPF like BigPurseSue and all of you make such a difference to me! Hugs to all of you! I will keep you all updated!


----------



## can_do_mom

It’s official. Our home is on the market. I’ll admit I shed a few tears when notified yesterday.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4149434
> View attachment 4149435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s official. Our home is on the market. I’ll admit I shed a few tears when notified yesterday.


What a gorgeous setting! I bet you shed a few tears!!! That being said...a big house to keep up. If I remember correctly, you'll soon be a empty nester. A lot of house for one person even with your kids coming home periodically. The housing market has come back...a good time to sell.


----------



## Passau

Good luck in selling your house, CDM!  It's a big step to sell and let go of the memories...


----------



## bisbee

CDM...I don’t think there will be a problem selling a gorgeous house in such a beautiful setting.  You will be making new memories in your new home, but the old memories will never be lost...


----------



## can_do_mom

Thank you, ladies! No showings yet, but we are priced at the high end for this area so it may take a while. Yesterday I made selections for the fireplace in the new house. Each day has me running around and taking care of things in my existing home and making decisions for the new house. It’s a very busy time!

In the midst of the busyness, I stopped in and visited my daughter at LV and picked up this wallet to go with the bag I bought from Meg this spring. I love the purse which can be worn crossbody or carried by the leather wrapped handle.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, ladies! No showings yet, but we are priced at the high end for this area so it may take a while. Yesterday I made selections for the fireplace in the new house. Each day has me running around and taking care of things in my existing home and making decisions for the new house. It’s a very busy time!
> 
> In the midst of the busyness, I stopped in and visited my daughter at LV and picked up this wallet to go with the bag I bought from Meg this spring. I love the purse which can be worn crossbody or carried by the leather wrapped handle.
> 
> View attachment 4153226



Love that bag CDM, the wallet is gorgeous


----------



## Izzy48

BigPurseSue said:


> There are lots of good forums and mail lists devoted to tech for the blind. Lots of great apps for the iphone. DH pretty much sticks to Linux for his talking computing needs. He has no sight at all, but is amazingly adept at working as an IT manager/programmer through talking computers. (I joke that our house sounds as if its populated by a dozen Stephen Hawkings all talking really fast and at once.) He dictates all his e-mail and I'm amazed at how clean the text is. I wasn't even aware that he was dictating it all until recently. He uses his iphone GPS for navigation. Amazing world we live in. Seems like just a few years ago when GPS navigation devices for the blind cost thousands of dollars.
> 
> Learning Braille is tough, as you're probably discovering. DH has been taking mail-order courses through Hadley School for the Blind in Ill for years. The courses are free. He works hard on it but learning is still tough especially for someone over 50. (Which is why we're hosting a Braille games night so folks can practice.) He recently finished a course on Braille math and science notations. He gets Braille books from the Library of Congress and Bookshare.org.
> 
> Good luck to you! Please tell us how the treatment goes.



Wishing you every possible success with your treatment. None of us can imagine what you are going through but we will keep you in our hearts.


----------



## can_do_mom

We had our first showing on the house.  Good feedback but they thought it might be a bit too large for them.  It's a start, right?  

I'm off to work this morning.  I've had a couple interviews to replace my office manager/scheduler and now have to make a decision.  Either person would work, I want feedback from the person she is replacing as she was in on the interview.  One of my reps is coming in today and he and another tech guy will be leading a mini training session in a specialty insulation we do.  I have to wear jeans as we will be on a new construction job site and it is supposed to be very hot today.  I will call it my sauna diet but all joking aside I will bring extra water today.  

This evening my crew lead and I are going to an open house for a builder we used to work for.  Not sure why we are invited since we no longer do their work but my crew lead thought it might be a good idea to go.  If nothing else it's fun to walk through a 1.5 million dollar home which is big money in this area.  Of course this means I will endure the "I'm so sorry about your husband" conversation from those who knew him.  It happens quite frequently because dh was a well connected, well respected businessman so I am used to it.  I appreciate their sentiments even if it can be hard for me.

This thread is so quiet.  Surely there must be more interesting things to talk about than my day to day workaday to-do list!  I hope you all are having a great summer!


----------



## ivdw

can_do_mom said:


> We had our first showing on the house.  Good feedback but they thought it might be a bit too large for them.  It's a start, right?
> 
> I'm off to work this morning.  I've had a couple interviews to replace my office manager/scheduler and now have to make a decision.  Either person would work, I want feedback from the person she is replacing as she was in on the interview.  One of my reps is coming in today and he and another tech guy will be leading a mini training session in a specialty insulation we do.  I have to wear jeans as we will be on a new construction job site and it is supposed to be very hot today.  I will call it my sauna diet but all joking aside I will bring extra water today.
> 
> This evening my crew lead and I are going to an open house for a builder we used to work for.  Not sure why we are invited since we no longer do their work but my crew lead thought it might be a good idea to go.  If nothing else it's fun to walk through a 1.5 million dollar home which is big money in this area.  Of course this means I will endure the "I'm so sorry about your husband" conversation from those who knew him.  It happens quite frequently because dh was a well connected, well respected businessman so I am used to it.  I appreciate their sentiments even if it can be hard for me.
> 
> This thread is so quiet.  Surely there must be more interesting things to talk about than my day to day workaday to-do list!  I hope you all are having a great summer!


You seem to be doing so well, I can't even imagine how hard it must be! You are an inspiration, all the energy that you have during a difficult time, I just wanted to let you know. Stay strong and I'm sure your house/property will be sold soon!


----------



## can_do_mom

ivdw said:


> You seem to be doing so well, I can't even imagine how hard it must be! You are an inspiration, all the energy that you have during a difficult time, I just wanted to let you know. Stay strong and I'm sure your house/property will be sold soon!


Thank you, ivdi!  I can only hope our home sells quickly.  Made another selection on the new house, the decking material and railing.  I thoroughly enjoyed the open house I attended last night.  Such a beautiful home.  The color scheme was gray and white.  My home is all earth tones.  But according to my realtor it's not dated.  Gray is definitely still huge!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, ivdi!  I can only hope our home sells quickly.  Made another selection on the new house, the decking material and railing.  I thoroughly enjoyed the open house I attended last night.  Such a beautiful home.  The color scheme was gray and white.  My home is all earth tones.  But according to my realtor it's not dated.  Gray is definitely still huge!


Perhaps you got a few ideas!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, ivdi!  I can only hope our home sells quickly.  Made another selection on the new house, the decking material and railing.  I thoroughly enjoyed the open house I attended last night.  Such a beautiful home.  The color scheme was gray and white.  My home is all earth tones.  But according to my realtor it's not dated.  Gray is definitely still huge!


Are you going for earth tones in your new house, or are you thinking of changing it up?


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, ivdi!  I can only hope our home sells quickly.  Made another selection on the new house, the decking material and railing.  I thoroughly enjoyed the open house I attended last night.  Such a beautiful home.  The color scheme was gray and white.  My home is all earth tones.  But according to my realtor it's not dated.  Gray is definitely still huge!



Very exciting! Do you know yet what you're going to do decorating-wise in the new house? Stick with furniture from your current home or go new and bold?


----------



## can_do_mom

BigPurseSue said:


> Very exciting! Do you know yet what you're going to do decorating-wise in the new house? Stick with furniture from your current home or go new and bold?


Sue, for now I’m just keeping what I have. I am having them add a four season porch and may want new furniture in there but I’m going to wait and see how my furniture from our screen porch works first. 

The main floor was done when I bought the house but the lower level is not so I have to pick out wall colors down there. I think my main wall color will be a greige, it’s that color that is a cross between gray and beige. The windows face east and the light is cooler so it comes off more gray than beige. The walls are all framed down there so as soon as the electrician finishes my additions, my crew will come in and spray the foam insulation. 

We have another showing tomorrow for people transferring into the area.  I have a few projects I want to get done but have been so busy with work that I haven’t had time. Meanwhile, I am leaving very early on Sunday for four days in Vegas. Don’t ask me why I agreed to go to Vegas on a buying trip right now because I don’t know.  

@bisbee , how is your brother doing? I remember him being quite ill last winter. And @Passau I have been thinking of you as well.


----------



## can_do_mom

At the MAGIC fashion markets in Las Vegas. Every one of us in this pic is an entrepreneur! I love that. 

We went to the Forum Shops last night and while we were waiting for our table for dinner my daughter and I were browsing. They have many designers there and among them is Mulberry. There was a gorgeous large python satchel that I could have bought for under $1000, about 75% off. It was a little too large for me (remember, downsizing!) so I passed. I knew you ladies would appreciate my sacrifice. Ha ha!


----------



## bisbee

CDM...I hope you had a good time in Vegas.  I know you are very busy, but a change can do a lot of good!

Thanks for asking about my brother.  He is on the mend...discharged from all of the doctors.  So, that’s great!  He told me pretty recently that his firm eliminated his position 5 days after he went home after rehab...it’s a small accounting firm.  At least they kept him on while he was in the hospital for 6 months!  Not sure what he will do now...he may file for disability...his regular physician said she would do the paperwork for it.  He has had many health problems in the past 8 years or so...seizures, quadruple bypass, and now acute pancreatitis that led to parts of his pancreas dying.  He is almost 64, so he can file for Social Security.  Not sure...I loaned him money recently, but he promised to pay me at the end of the month.  I hope he does...he owes me a larger amount from 15 years ago that I know I’ll never see.  This is the last time...

I hope he keeps his word...I need a new air conditioning system, and I don’t want to dip into anything.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4163015
> 
> At the MAGIC fashion markets in Las Vegas. Every one of us in this pic is an entrepreneur! I love that.
> 
> We went to the Forum Shops last night and while we were waiting for our table for dinner my daughter and I were browsing. They have many designers there and among them is Mulberry. There was a gorgeous large python satchel that I could have bought for under $1000, about 75% off. It was a little too large for me (remember, downsizing!) so I passed. I knew you ladies would appreciate my sacrifice. Ha ha!


Great photo, *CDM*! I'm glad you're having a good time in Las Vegas, and what a treat that your daughter could be there with you. That Mulberry bag (at 75% off, yet!) sounds scrumptious so good for you, for holding firm. It's definitely hard to resist a bargain!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> CDM...I hope you had a good time in Vegas.  I know you are very busy, but a change can do a lot of good!
> 
> Thanks for asking about my brother.  He is on the mend...discharged from all of the doctors.  So, that’s great!  He told me pretty recently that his firm eliminated his position 5 days after he went home after rehab...it’s a small accounting firm.  At least they kept him on while he was in the hospital for 6 months!  Not sure what he will do now...he may file for disability...his regular physician said she would do the paperwork for it.  He has had many health problems in the past 8 years or so...seizures, quadruple bypass, and now acute pancreatitis that led to parts of his pancreas dying.  He is almost 64, so he can file for Social Security.  Not sure...I loaned him money recently, but he promised to pay me at the end of the month.  I hope he does...he owes me a larger amount from 15 years ago that I know I’ll never see.  This is the last time...
> 
> I hope he keeps his word...I need a new air conditioning system, and I don’t want to dip into anything.


I'm glad to hear that your brother is on the mend, bisbee, but it sounds as though his problems aren't over. I hope it all works out that he is able to file for disability. It's got to be tough when he comes to you asking for $$$, especially if there's an unhappy history.

Am I remembering correctly that you retired last winter? How are you enjoying your retirement? Have you taken up any new hobbies? Doing any volunteer work? Or is it too soon (and has life been too complicated) for you to think about things like that yet?


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad to hear that your brother is on the mend, bisbee, but it sounds as though his problems aren't over. I hope it all works out that he is able to file for disability. It's got to be tough when he comes to you asking for $$$, especially if there's an unhappy history.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly that you retired last winter? How are you enjoying your retirement? Have you taken up any new hobbies? Doing any volunteer work? Or is it too soon (and has life been too complicated) for you to think about things like that yet?



Yes Elaine...I retired in December.  I am loving it.  It allowed me to be able to easily visit my brother during his illness...he was in 3 different hospitals at various times, and had 2 surgeries.  At least I didn’t have to juggle work with being there!  

Actually, I am not doing much, but that’s ok.  I like having my time to myself!  I’ve been helping with my husbands’s business, using my treadmill consistently, reading a lot...and relaxing!  I’ve had people ask if I’m keeping busy, and my response is not really, but why do I have to be busy?  I was busy for 45 years of working!  There are projects I want to get done, but I will get to them when I want.


----------



## Izzy48

Bisbee, so glad to hear your brother is doing better. Sounds like he has truly had a rough time. With his age, it is so hard to get a job so I hope the disability is approved. For his sake and for yours as well so he can return the loan. 

I noticed you said you were reading a lot as do I. At present, I am reading The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie society for the second time. Having watched the movie on Netflix and enjoying it, I knew it would be nice to visit the characters in the book again. My memory was correct in that the book and movie vary but both are wonderful.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4163015
> 
> At the MAGIC fashion markets in Las Vegas. Every one of us in this pic is an entrepreneur! I love that.
> 
> We went to the Forum Shops last night and while we were waiting for our table for dinner my daughter and I were browsing. They have many designers there and among them is Mulberry. There was a gorgeous large python satchel that I could have bought for under $1000, about 75% off. It was a little too large for me (remember, downsizing!) so I passed. I knew you ladies would appreciate my sacrifice. Ha ha!



Well, I know you are on your way home and will be glad to be there. The Mulberry sounds wonderful but I can no longer carry such large bags. Loving my LV and so many thanks to you and L. for the consultation. The bag holds quite a lot and the leather is wonderful.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Yes Elaine...I retired in December.  I am loving it.  It allowed me to be able to easily visit my brother during his illness...he was in 3 different hospitals at various times, and had 2 surgeries.  At least I didn’t have to juggle work with being there!
> 
> Actually, I am not doing much, but that’s ok.  I like having my time to myself!  I’ve been helping with my husbands’s business, using my treadmill consistently, reading a lot...and relaxing!  *I’ve had people ask if I’m keeping busy, and my response is not really, but why do I have to be busy?  I was busy for 45 years of working!  There are projects I want to get done, but I will get to them when I want. *



Absolutely bissbee! 
It's actually VERY important, health wise, to relax


----------



## can_do_mom

Home again!  We returned to a rather chaotic scene as my home and shop are being re-roofed.  The house will take two days (yesterday and today) and they hope to do the shop in one day, tomorrow.  The shop is large but much easier than the house.  We had damage from a severe hailstorm last summer so all is covered but $5000.  Meanwhile, it's pretty noisy around here.  I feel for these guys because it's so hot.  I've already given one a t-shirt and brought out ice for them. 

The realtor is having an open house here on Sunday from 1-3pm.  The hard part about doing all this maintenance and listing my home is that we don't have a moment's peace!

On a positive note, however, the busyness of it all was such a distraction I didn't even compare my last homecoming from Vegas (Valentine's Day, when dh spoiled me so) to yesterday's homecoming.  I was a bit concerned about it and then God used the roofing distraction to occupy me.


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> Home again!  We returned to a rather chaotic scene as my home and shop are being re-roofed.  The house will take two days (yesterday and today) and they hope to do the shop in one day, tomorrow.  The shop is large but much easier than the house.  We had damage from a severe hailstorm last summer so all is covered but $5000.  Meanwhile, it's pretty noisy around here.  I feel for these guys because it's so hot.  I've already given one a t-shirt and brought out ice for them.
> 
> The realtor is having an open house here on Sunday from 1-3pm.  The hard part about doing all this maintenance and listing my home is that we don't have a moment's peace!
> 
> On a positive note, however, the busyness of it all was such a distraction I didn't even compare my last homecoming from Vegas (Valentine's Day, when dh spoiled me so) to yesterday's homecoming.  I was a bit concerned about it and then God used the roofing distraction to occupy me.



A good useful distraction, but that still must have been tough to return to a quiet home. I'm so sorry Can_Do.  

Roofing has got to be one of the hardest jobs in the world I think. And I am always amazed at how hard those guys--and yes gals work. Even on a torrid rooftop. 

Tapping things into a computer is *not *work in comparison. Not in any sense! No matter what you're typing!


----------



## Shelby33

Hi ladies, 
I guess I will just jump in here? I have quite a bit of catching up to do... 
Looking forward to talking with you all. 
I'm 52 and about to be a grandmother, 9 weeks. My daughter has been having a rough pregnancy so far. She is bipolar and has an anxiety disorder. She went off most of her meds and is really doing well considering that. She began having trouble with an undiagnosed arrhythmia, which caused her so much anxiety even though she was assured it was not dangerous. She would just freak out when it happenes, trips to the ER, etc. Her anxiety was through the roof and the cardiologist started her on a beta blocker which stopped this from happening. Then there were a few other pregnancy scares, now she had developed antenatal OCD, oh my God. ER twice this week. Every night she reads about any terrible thing that can go wrong. The other night she spent 4 hours reading about stillbirths. She said if she reads about it, it won't happen so she has to. When she gets anxious she turns to me to calm her down which is terrible because I always say or do the wrong thing g it seems. My son has ASD and this is all very overwhelming for him. I feel like they are pulling me apart because they both need so much reassurance or just need me to be there at the same time. I can only be one place at a time. The more clingy one gets, the other gets. I feel like I am drowning sometimes. 
Yesterday, my daughters  psychiatrist put her on a low dose of zyprexa. It seems to be helping a lot. She didn't feel the need to google rare complications of pregnancy tonight. God I hope this works. She is a wonderful, smart young woman and it is so hard to see her struggling now when this should be a happy time for her. 
We have a plan in place to restart meds as soon as he is born. She's very disappointed in herself which must be awful and the Doctor and I can't seem to take this away. Now that she's on this new med I hope she will be feeling better. She is so happy about this baby on one hand but so preoccupied with something going wrong.. 
I'm sorry for writing such a long post. 
Just needed to talk to someone..


----------



## bisbee

Shelby33...that is one of the reasons we come to this thread...to unload.  Feel free to do so...you will find nothing but support!

So sorry your daughter is going through this...I can’t imagine how difficult it must be for her.  AND for you!  I hope the new medicine helps.  And I guess the next 9 weeks will be tough, but getting through one day at a time is all you can do.  Having a plan in place to resume meds after the birth is excellent!

Hang in there and don’t feel that you can’t come back to vent whenever you need to!

bisbee.


----------



## Izzy48

Shelby33,
To see your children suffer and deal with problems is an incredibly stressful event for the parent. I hope the new medication helps your daughter and with that perhaps you son won't feel such distress. It is a lot to cope with so if possible try to take some time for yourself. Easier said than done, isn't it?
My very best to your family hoping things will improve for all of you.
Izzy


----------



## Shelby33

bisbee said:


> Shelby33...that is one of the reasons we come to this thread...to unload.  Feel free to do so...you will find nothing but support!
> 
> So sorry your daughter is going through this...I can’t imagine how difficult it must be for her.  AND for you!  I hope the new medicine helps.  And I guess the next 9 weeks will be tough, but getting through one day at a time is all you can do.  Having a plan in place to resume meds after the birth is excellent!
> 
> Hang in there and don’t feel that you can’t come back to vent whenever you need to!
> 
> bisbee.


Thank you so much. You have no idea how much this means to me.


----------



## Shelby33

Izzy48 said:


> Shelby33,
> To see your children suffer and deal with problems is an incredibly stressful event for the parent. I hope the new medication helps your daughter and with that perhaps you son won't feel such distress. It is a lot to cope with so if possible try to take some time for yourself. Easier said than done, isn't it?
> My very best to your family hoping things will improve for all of you.
> Izzy


Thank you so much for the kind words. I know things will improve.. Just a bit overwhelmed at the moment and frustrated at not knowing how to help. I guess feel g helpless but I know I'm not. 
Thank you.


----------



## Cilifene

Shelby33 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I guess I will just jump in here? I have quite a bit of catching up to do...
> Looking forward to talking with you all.
> I'm 52 and about to be a grandmother, 9 weeks. My daughter has been having a rough pregnancy so far. She is bipolar and has an anxiety disorder. She went off most of her meds and is really doing well considering that. She began having trouble with an undiagnosed arrhythmia, which caused her so much anxiety even though she was assured it was not dangerous. She would just freak out when it happenes, trips to the ER, etc. Her anxiety was through the roof and the cardiologist started her on a beta blocker which stopped this from happening. Then there were a few other pregnancy scares, now she had developed antenatal OCD, oh my God. ER twice this week. Every night she reads about any terrible thing that can go wrong. The other night she spent 4 hours reading about stillbirths. She said if she reads about it, it won't happen so she has to. When she gets anxious she turns to me to calm her down which is terrible because I always say or do the wrong thing g it seems. My son has ASD and this is all very overwhelming for him. I feel like they are pulling me apart because they both need so much reassurance or just need me to be there at the same time. I can only be one place at a time. The more clingy one gets, the other gets. I feel like I am drowning sometimes.
> Yesterday, my daughters  psychiatrist put her on a low dose of zyprexa. It seems to be helping a lot. She didn't feel the need to google rare complications of pregnancy tonight. God I hope this works. She is a wonderful, smart young woman and it is so hard to see her struggling now when this should be a happy time for her.
> We have a plan in place to restart meds as soon as he is born. She's very disappointed in herself which must be awful and the Doctor and I can't seem to take this away. Now that she's on this new med I hope she will be feeling better. She is so happy about this baby on one hand but so preoccupied with something going wrong..
> I'm sorry for writing such a long post.
> Just needed to talk to someone..



Oh dear! I’m so very sorry! It is very stressful for you and your family  hope your daughter is feeling much better when the baby comes. 
Take care of yourself


----------



## Shelby33

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear! I’m so very sorry! It is very stressful for you and your family  hope your daughter is feeling much better when the baby comes.
> Take care of yourself


We will be OK. She had a good day today, which is a good sign. Thank you for your nice message.


----------



## Izzy48

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words. I know things will improve.. Just a bit overwhelmed at the moment and frustrated at not knowing how to help. I guess feel g helpless but I know I'm not.
> Thank you.


I think all of us would feel helpless just as you do. So don't think it is just you! We will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## can_do_mom

Welcome @Shelby33 ! I can’t say enough good things about the wonderful women on this thread. They have walked with me through some incredibly difficult days after losing my husband unexpectedly in February. 

Congratulations on your daughter’s pregnancy and becoming a grandma! I’m sorry it’s been such a rough go but it sounds as though your daughter has a good doctor monitoring her and I hope that will provide her the help/tools she needs to  overcome her challenges. I do believe as parents we are stretched in more ways than we ever thought possible. I’ve been walking with my three young adult “children” on their grief journeys and it is incredibly hard. We have good days and we have days that are so hard I think I cannot do it. And yet, I do. And I know you do, too. I do believe we are stronger than we think! My hope and prayer is that your daughter can find enjoyment in this special time as new life grows within her and that soon you will be holding your beautiful new grandchild in your arms! 

Please keep us posted as to how you and your daughter are doing.


----------



## can_do_mom

The roofing project continues. The amazing team (8 guys!) roofing my house spent three very long days (8am-8pm) in very hot weather and finally finished my house last night. To be honest, I was quite surprised when the contractor estimated they could do the house in two days. I gave each guy a $20 bonus yesterday and they were so appreciative. 

They are coming back today, on their day off, to finish the shop. I think these guys will be getting another bonus from me. Last night as we were discussing their plan they thanked ME for being so nice.  English is not their first language but some things are universal: a smile, cold water, snacks, etc.  This is a group of hard working guys and I appreciate them!


----------



## Shelby33

can_do_mom said:


> Welcome @Shelby33 ! I can’t say enough good things about the wonderful women on this thread. They have walked with me through some incredibly difficult days after losing my husband unexpectedly in February.
> 
> Congratulations on your daughter’s pregnancy and becoming a grandma! I’m sorry it’s been such a rough go but it sounds as though your daughter has a good doctor monitoring her and I hope that will provide her the help/tools she needs to  overcome her challenges. I do believe as parents we are stretched in more ways than we ever thought possible. I’ve been walking with my three young adult “children” on their grief journeys and it is incredibly hard. We have good days and we have days that are so hard I think I cannot do it. And yet, I do. And I know you do, too. I do believe we are stronger than we think! My hope and prayer is that your daughter can find enjoyment in this special time as new life grows within her and that soon you will be holding your beautiful new grandchild in your arms!
> 
> Please keep us posted as to how you and your daughter are doing.


I am so sorry about the loss of your husband, it must be terrible, especially to lose him so unexpectedly. I'm glad you have your children and it must be heartbreaking to see their grief as well. But also I'm sure you are all leaning on each other and getting strength through this difficult time. I'm so sorry. 
Please know I will be thinking about all of you. 
Thank you also for your response. She has 3 doctors for this pregnancy and I feel she is getting the best care possible. Yesterday was a good day and I'm hoping for more. 
Again, thank you for responding even though you are going through your own very difficult time. x


----------



## Shelby33

Izzy48 said:


> I think all of us would feel helpless just as you do. So don't think it is just you! We will be thinking of you and your family.


Thank you Izzy!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Bisbee, so glad to hear your brother is doing better. Sounds like he has truly had a rough time. With his age, it is so hard to get a job so I hope the disability is approved. For his sake and for yours as well so he can return the loan.
> 
> I noticed you said you were reading a lot as do I. At present, I am reading The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie society for the second time. Having watched the movie on Netflix and enjoying it, I knew it would be nice to visit the characters in the book again. My memory was correct in that the book and movie vary but both are wonderful.


I just watched that movie...enjoyed it very much!


----------



## skyqueen

Shelby33 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I guess I will just jump in here? I have quite a bit of catching up to do...
> Looking forward to talking with you all.
> I'm 52 and about to be a grandmother, 9 weeks. My daughter has been having a rough pregnancy so far. She is bipolar and has an anxiety disorder. She went off most of her meds and is really doing well considering that. She began having trouble with an undiagnosed arrhythmia, which caused her so much anxiety even though she was assured it was not dangerous. She would just freak out when it happenes, trips to the ER, etc. Her anxiety was through the roof and the cardiologist started her on a beta blocker which stopped this from happening. Then there were a few other pregnancy scares, now she had developed antenatal OCD, oh my God. ER twice this week. Every night she reads about any terrible thing that can go wrong. The other night she spent 4 hours reading about stillbirths. She said if she reads about it, it won't happen so she has to. When she gets anxious she turns to me to calm her down which is terrible because I always say or do the wrong thing g it seems. My son has ASD and this is all very overwhelming for him. I feel like they are pulling me apart because they both need so much reassurance or just need me to be there at the same time. I can only be one place at a time. The more clingy one gets, the other gets. I feel like I am drowning sometimes.
> Yesterday, my daughters  psychiatrist put her on a low dose of zyprexa. It seems to be helping a lot. She didn't feel the need to google rare complications of pregnancy tonight. God I hope this works. She is a wonderful, smart young woman and it is so hard to see her struggling now when this should be a happy time for her.
> We have a plan in place to restart meds as soon as he is born. She's very disappointed in herself which must be awful and the Doctor and I can't seem to take this away. Now that she's on this new med I hope she will be feeling better. She is so happy about this baby on one hand but so preoccupied with something going wrong..
> I'm sorry for writing such a long post.
> Just needed to talk to someone..


Darling Shelby...we are here for you, period! Sending thoughts and prayers for YOU and your daughter. You have a lot on your plate! Hoping, after the birth, the excitement of a new baby will put everything in perspective. A wonderful distraction!


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> Darling Shelby...we are here for you, period! Sending thoughts and prayers for YOU and your daughter. You have a lot on your plate! Hoping, after the birth, the excitement of a new baby will put everything in perspective. A wonderful distraction!


Thanks so much Skyqueen. I love you ladies already.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> The roofing project continues. The amazing team (8 guys!) roofing my house spent three very long days (8am-8pm) in very hot weather and finally finished my house last night. To be honest, I was quite surprised when the contractor estimated they could do the house in two days. I gave each guy a $20 bonus yesterday and they were so appreciative.
> 
> They are coming back today, on their day off, to finish the shop. I think these guys will be getting another bonus from me. Last night as we were discussing their plan they thanked ME for being so nice.  English is not their first language but some things are universal: a smile, cold water, snacks, etc.  This is a group of hard working guys and I appreciate them!


I just had my roof reshingled after the tree puncture and a new fake chimney custom made. What a PITA! Had tree guys over yesterday to prune 10 trees. The damn pine trees left sap on my new Azek deck...hard to remove. My neighbor did the work and I had to wait quite a while because he was so busy. Terrible job in hot weather! Everything came out great so I'm very pleased! Pruning the trees really opened up my backyard. The only one that hated the tree pruning was Miss Lucy, I had to lock her in her stall


----------



## Shelby33

HI everyone, I just wanted to give a quick update on my daughter. Her new med is working miracles. She is sleeping, no OCD behaviors, and happy. This in turn makes my son much more calm. 
I just want to thank everyone who replied, you are all wonderful and it means the world to me.


----------



## ElainePG

Shelby33 said:


> HI everyone, I just wanted to give a quick update on my daughter. Her new med is working miracles. She is sleeping, no OCD behaviors, and happy. This in turn makes my son much more calm.
> I just want to thank everyone who replied, you are all wonderful and it means the world to me.


This is terrific news, Shelby. You must be feeling so relieved. I'm glad to hear that her doctor was willing to keep trying until s/he found the right medicine.


----------



## Shelby33

ElainePG said:


> This is terrific news, Shelby. You must be feeling so relieved. I'm glad to hear that her doctor was willing to keep trying until s/he found the right medicine.


She has three doctors, her Psychiatrist, OB, and a Perinatologist. Between them all they came up with a plan that worked. 
Yes, I am very relieved and thankful!


----------



## ElainePG

Shelby33 said:


> She has three doctors, her Psychiatrist, OB, and a Perinatologist. Between them all they came up with a plan that worked.
> Yes, I am very relieved and thankful!


It's great that they all worked together as a team. Sometimes the field of medicine is so specialized, it seems as though they are each in their own little world! Communication is the key, and it sounds as though you (and she) have got that. Really positive news.


----------



## Shelby33

ElainePG said:


> It's great that they all worked together as a team. Sometimes the field of medicine is so specialized, it seems as though they are each in their own little world! Communication is the key, and it sounds as though you (and she) have got that. Really positive news.


Yes we are very lucky!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Shelby33 said:


> HI everyone, I just wanted to give a quick update on my daughter. Her new med is working miracles. She is sleeping, no OCD behaviors, and happy. This in turn makes my son much more calm.
> I just want to thank everyone who replied, you are all wonderful and it means the world to me.



Great news Shelby! So glad your daughter is doing better. She's very lucky to have you. The love of a great mom is the best medicine there is during tough times. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> I just had my roof reshingled after the tree puncture and a new fake chimney custom made. What a PITA! Had tree guys over yesterday to prune 10 trees. The damn pine trees left sap on my new Azek deck...hard to remove. My neighbor did the work and I had to wait quite a while because he was so busy. Terrible job in hot weather! Everything came out great so I'm very pleased! Pruning the trees really opened up my backyard. The only one that hated the tree pruning was Miss Lucy, I had to lock her in her stall



Does your Azek deck by any chance have any pine lumber in the support structure? I periodically find these big puddles of pine tar on our deck. Couldn't imagine where it was coming from since our pine trees do not overhang the deck. Lots of Googling revealed that it was oozing up out of the old pine structure boards when the sun hit them in an especially intense fashion. Nothing you can do about them. Some of those boards are 30-40 years old and still the pine tar is oozing out of them. 

I also find pine tar on the bird feeders which I assume is from the squirrels or chipmunk.


----------



## Shelby33

BigPurseSue said:


> Great news Shelby! So glad your daughter is doing better. She's very lucky to have you. The love of a great mom is the best medicine there is during tough times. Keep up the good work!


I shall try!


----------



## skyqueen

Shelby33 said:


> HI everyone, I just wanted to give a quick update on my daughter. Her new med is working miracles. She is sleeping, no OCD behaviors, and happy. This in turn makes my son much more calm.
> I just want to thank everyone who replied, you are all wonderful and it means the world to me.


Wonderful news, Shelby! Getting the right meds "cocktail" is the key and not as easy as it sounds. Sending positive thoughts


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> Does your Azek deck by any chance have any pine lumber in the support structure? I periodically find these big puddles of pine tar on our deck. Couldn't imagine where it was coming from since our pine trees do not overhang the deck. Lots of Googling revealed that it was oozing up out of the old pine structure boards when the sun hit them in an especially intense fashion. Nothing you can do about them. Some of those boards are 30-40 years old and still the pine tar is oozing out of them.
> 
> I also find pine tar on the bird feeders which I assume is from the squirrels or chipmunk.


Thanks Sue! The support structure is pressure treated wood. The tree limbs definitely were the culprit. Huge branches over the deck that the tree guy cut back...opens the backyard up. Plus, will help with the gutters...I have to have the gutters, in the back of the house, cleaned all the time.


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> Wonderful news, Shelby! Getting the right meds "cocktail" is the key and not as easy as it sounds. Sending positive thoughts


Thank you! It is very much appreciated!


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> Thanks Sue! The support structure is pressure treated wood. The tree limbs definitely were the culprit. Huge branches over the deck that the tree guy cut back...opens the backyard up. Plus, will help with the gutters...I have to have the gutters, in the back of the house, cleaned all the time.
> View attachment 4169670


I love your fence!


----------



## bisbee

Shelby33 said:


> HI everyone, I just wanted to give a quick update on my daughter. Her new med is working miracles. She is sleeping, no OCD behaviors, and happy. This in turn makes my son much more calm.
> I just want to thank everyone who replied, you are all wonderful and it means the world to me.


That is SO wonderful!  As you can tell, we are all very thrilled to hear your great news!


----------



## skyqueen

Shelby33 said:


> I love your fence!


The fence is supposed to keep Miss Lucy O'Shea enclosed


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> The fence is supposed to keep Miss Lucy O'Shea enclosed
> View attachment 4169698
> 
> View attachment 4169699


She is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

bisbee said:


> That is SO wonderful!  As you can tell, we are all very thrilled to hear your great news!


Thank you so much


----------



## Cilifene

JUST TIERED ..... 
Ok, DH is still in chemotherapy. If everything goes well he’ll have 4 more and stops around November.
The body has to have a break I’m not sure for how long. I guess the first control scan after the break will tells us what we really are dealing with 
We stay positive but realistic 
Btw, I’m starting in a support group next week - really looking forward to it 

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cilifene

My B is almost 1 year now. Still crazy about it


----------



## Shelby33

Cilifene said:


> JUST TIERED .....
> Ok, DH is still in chemotherapy. If everything goes well he’ll have 4 more and stops around November.
> The body has to have a break I’m not sure for how long. I guess the first control scan after the break will tells us what we really are dealing with
> We stay positive but realistic
> Btw, I’m starting in a support group next week - really looking forward to it
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170001


I'm sorry you're going through such a difficult time.


----------



## Cilifene

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry you're going through such a difficult time.



Thanks Shelby!  It’s only 5 months ago he got diagnosed. We know he can’t be cured - he is on life prolonging treatment. He is 49 btw ....


----------



## Rikireads

Passau said:


> Thanks for the additional information and advice. I have Braille flash cards that I am using but it is still difficult. I am also learning how my iPhone can work for me with the accessibility features. I will inquire about Hadley School for the Blind and I have been in contact with my local department for the bind and vision impaired. They have a six month in residence course that I can take to learn how to cook/do laundry/ other everyday tasks.  I agree that with the advances in technology, it is easier to be blind  than in the past.



New here! Please make use of all the resources the public libraries can provide, too. As a librarian, I am happy to be part of a profession that brings reading resources to people with low vision, blindness and/or other physical disabilities. The National Library Services provide books and magazines in many formats. All free, of course. Contact 888-NLS-READ or Library of Congress’ website: www.loc.gov. Sending warm wishes your way!


----------



## Rikireads

Shelby33 said:


> She has three doctors, her Psychiatrist, OB, and a Perinatologist. Between them all they came up with a plan that worked.
> Yes, I am very relieved and thankful!



Shelby33, I’m new here, too. Sounds like your daughter’s medical team is having success. We will keep you uplifted in thoughts and prayer. A bit about me...I am married to my college sweetheart and  have 2 children and one grandson. I am a librarian and love reading, yoga, wine and traveling. I look forward to chatting with all of you. I am learning a lot from tpf members. Seems like a group just for me!


----------



## Shelby33

Rikireads said:


> Shelby33, I’m new here, too. Sounds like your daughter’s medical team is having success. We will keep you uplifted in thoughts and prayer. A bit about me...I am married to my college sweetheart and  have 2 children and one grandson. I am a librarian and love reading, yoga, wine and traveling. I look forward to chatting with all of you. I am learning a lot from tpf members. Seems like a group just for me!


It's great to meet you!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Shelby!  It’s only 5 months ago he got diagnosed. We know he can’t be cured - he is on life prolonging treatment. He is 49 btw ....


Cilifene, I’m glad you posted about your husband’s treatment.  I have been thinking about you...


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Cilifene, I’m glad you posted about your husband’s treatment.  I have been thinking about you...



Thank you bisbee!!!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Cilifene, I’m glad you posted about your husband’s treatment.  I have been thinking about you...





Cilifene said:


> Thanks Shelby!  It’s only 5 months ago he got diagnosed. We know he can’t be cured - he is on life prolonging treatment. He is 49 btw ....


I have been thinking about you, too. Sometimes life is so unfair! Sending all my love and prayers


----------



## skyqueen

Rikireads said:


> New here! Please make use of all the resources the public libraries can provide, too. As a librarian, I am happy to be part of a profession that brings reading resources to people with low vision, blindness and/or other physical disabilities. The National Library Services provide books and magazines in many formats. All free, of course. Contact 888-NLS-READ or Library of Congress’ website: www.loc.gov. Sending warm wishes your way!


Welcome Riki...we have a great group, glad you found us!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I have been thinking about you, too. Sometimes life is so unfair! Sending all my love and prayers



Thanks dear!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> JUST TIERED .....
> Ok, DH is still in chemotherapy. If everything goes well he’ll have 4 more and stops around November.
> The body has to have a break I’m not sure for how long. I guess the first control scan after the break will tells us what we really are dealing with
> We stay positive but realistic
> Btw, I’m starting in a support group next week - really looking forward to it
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170001


Chemotherapy is so difficult... for the patient, and for the one (you!) who loves the patient. It's got to be so hard for you to watch him deal with both the treatment itself and the side effects. I'm hoping his medical team is able to do some things to keep him comfortable along the way.

That's a great idea, to start a support group. It will be good for you to talk with others who understand. When I was going through chemotherapy there was a support group for husbands, and I really wanted DH to go, but (typical guy!) he just wanted to handle it all by himself. 

Hoping for both of you that the scan in November shows good results.


----------



## ElainePG

Rikireads said:


> Shelby33, I’m new here, too. Sounds like your daughter’s medical team is having success. We will keep you uplifted in thoughts and prayer. A bit about me...I am married to my college sweetheart and  have 2 children and one grandson. I am a librarian and love reading, yoga, wine and traveling. I look forward to chatting with all of you. I am learning a lot from tpf members. Seems like a group just for me!


Hi, Riki! It's nice to meet you.


----------



## Passau

Hi Rikireads! Thanks for sharing the library resources! I suffered a flare last week (received new medication for my eyes) and learned that my vision is declining. Excited about getting new glasses and sunglasses! I am still staying positive!
Hi Shelby33, Welcome to the group! We are hear to lean on so don’t be afraid to share. So happy to hear that your pregnant daughter is doing better with her new medication.  I am also glad to hear that your son is doing well!
Hi CDM, Glad to read that you traveled to Vegas amid everything that is going on in your life! 
Hi Cilifene, Still praying for you and your husband. Glad to hear that you are joining a support group. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Passau

Passau said:


> Hi Rikireads! Thanks for sharing the library resources! I suffered a flare last week (received new medication for my eyes) and learned that my vision is declining. Excited about getting new glasses and sunglasses! I am still staying positive!
> Hi Shelby33, Welcome to the group! We are here to lean on so don’t be afraid to share. So happy to hear that your pregnant daughter is doing better with her new medication.  I am also glad to hear that your son is doing well!
> Hi CDM, Glad to read that you traveled to Vegas amid everything that is going on in your life!
> Hi Cilifene, Still praying for you and your husband. Glad to hear that you are joining a support group. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I just had my roof reshingled after the tree puncture and a new fake chimney custom made. What a PITA! Had tree guys over yesterday to prune 10 trees. The damn pine trees left sap on my new Azek deck...hard to remove. My neighbor did the work and I had to wait quite a while because he was so busy. Terrible job in hot weather! Everything came out great so I'm very pleased! Pruning the trees really opened up my backyard. The only one that hated the tree pruning was Miss Lucy, I had to lock her in her stall



Glad all went well on your repair. Hard to deal with that type of thing. Plus expensive. Saturday, just before DH left for a business trip of several days he said, I think we are going to have to take down the oak tree closest to our house because of disease.  A very sad thing for us because it is huge and provides wonderful morning shade. Well, we had some rough storms last night and I heard a very loud crash. Massive limbs fell on the house but luckily  the tree didn't come down on us. My son has done what he can and I am waiting for the bad news from the insurance people on the damage. It's always something, isn't it?


----------



## Izzy48

Shelby33 said:


> HI everyone, I just wanted to give a quick update on my daughter. Her new med is working miracles. She is sleeping, no OCD behaviors, and happy. This in turn makes my son much more calm.
> I just want to thank everyone who replied, you are all wonderful and it means the world to me.


Wonderful news!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> My B is almost 1 year now. Still crazy about it
> 
> View attachment 4170010


It is a beauty! No wonder you still love it. Cilifene, wish I could help because I know you are exhausted from all you are doing to help your DH. My very, very best goes to him and more than anything I hope his chemo proves to be effective and stops the cancer in its tracks! I HATE cancer! Love to you both!


----------



## Izzy48

Me on a miserably hot day with high humidity but what I want you to see is not me but the LV Mylockit. Love the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Izzy48 said:


> Wonderful news!


Thank you Izzy!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Chemotherapy is so difficult... for the patient, and for the one (you!) who loves the patient. It's got to be so hard for you to watch him deal with both the treatment itself and the side effects. I'm hoping his medical team is able to do some things to keep him comfortable along the way.
> 
> That's a great idea, to start a support group. It will be good for you to talk with others who understand. When I was going through chemotherapy there was a support group for husbands, and I really wanted DH to go, but (typical guy!) he just wanted to handle it all by himself.
> 
> Hoping for both of you that the scan in November shows good results.



Thanks dear Elaine! it sure is hard. I think the scan will be in December or January then he has been off chemo for awhile.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> It is a beauty! No wonder you still love it. Cilifene, wish I could help because I know you are exhausted from all you are doing to help your DH. My very, very best goes to him and more than anything I hope his chemo proves to be effective and stops the cancer in its tracks! I HATE cancer! Love to you both!



Thank the dear Izzy!  He already had one scan and luckily it is effective  
It can’t be cure but can buy him some time - hopefully many years 
We stay positive but also realistic


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Me on a miserably hot day with high humidity but what I want you to see is not me but the LV Mylockit. Love the bag.



It looks absolutely perfect on you Izzy


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Me on a miserably hot day with high humidity but what I want you to see is not me but the LV Mylockit. Love the bag.


I LOVE IT...perfect size on you! Looks easy to get in and out off 
The wallet is darling...a nice pop of color!


----------



## can_do_mom

Shelby33 said:


> HI everyone, I just wanted to give a quick update on my daughter. Her new med is working miracles. She is sleeping, no OCD behaviors, and happy. This in turn makes my son much more calm.
> I just want to thank everyone who replied, you are all wonderful and it means the world to me.


Shelby, that is wonderful! And thank you for your very kind response to me earlier. ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Rikireads said:


> Shelby33, I’m new here, too. Sounds like your daughter’s medical team is having success. We will keep you uplifted in thoughts and prayer. A bit about me...I am married to my college sweetheart and  have 2 children and one grandson. I am a librarian and love reading, yoga, wine and traveling. I look forward to chatting with all of you. I am learning a lot from tpf members. Seems like a group just for me!


Welcome Riki! You will find this a wonderful group! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Me on a miserably hot day with high humidity but what I want you to see is not me but the LV Mylockit. Love the bag.


Can’t decide what is more beautiful... the bag or the person wearing it! 

So glad to be bag twins with you! My big thumbs initially hit the N instead of the B and for a brief moment we were Nag twins instead of Bag twins! Ha ha ha!


----------



## can_do_mom

I am working on my first hire and it is for a very important position within my company. I am finding a replacement for our scheduler/office manager. Oof. All these business decisions and my house decisions and listing our home wears a gal out!  I’ll let you know if the woman I’m trying to hire accepts my offer. The thing is, she won’t be the office manager. So we won’t really have an office manager anymore because I have two women working in the office and the bookkeeper (who doesn’t want to be the office manager) will now have the most seniority so it’s kind of tricky.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Me on a miserably hot day with high humidity but what I want you to see is not me but the LV Mylockit. Love the bag.


What a beautiful bag! And the little wallet is the perfect pop of color.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I am working on my first hire and it is for a very important position within my company. I am finding a replacement for our scheduler/office manager. Oof. All these business decisions and my house decisions and listing our home wears a gal out!  I’ll let you know if the woman I’m trying to hire accepts my offer. The thing is, she won’t be the office manager. So we won’t really have an office manager anymore because I have two women working in the office and the bookkeeper (who doesn’t want to be the office manager) will now have the most seniority so it’s kind of tricky.


This sounds complicated! I really give you so much credit, with everything you’re juggling. I hope this new hire works out for you.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> I am working on my first hire and it is for a very important position within my company. I am finding a replacement for our scheduler/office manager. Oof. All these business decisions and my house decisions and listing our home wears a gal out!  I’ll let you know if the woman I’m trying to hire accepts my offer. The thing is, she won’t be the office manager. So we won’t really have an office manager anymore because I have two women working in the office and the bookkeeper (who doesn’t want to be the office manager) will now have the most seniority so it’s kind of tricky.


Just remember...if it doesn’t work out, although I hope it does, it can always be changed.  You have made bigger decisions than this in other areas, and you continue to impress all of us!  I’m sure you will handle this situation in the same thoughtful way...


----------



## seasounds

Hi ladies!

I briefly dipped my toes into this lovely forum earlier this year.  I came back today because I've been missing @Cilifene's instagram posts (if I remember, you used to post as "justblackplease"?).  I love your style so much!

I've spent the morning reading the forum since January and am so sorry for the really serious challenges some of you have been dealing with ( to @bisbee and your brother; @orea713 and DH's journey to dialysis; @Shelby33 and DD's pregnancy; @Passau and your eyesight) but dear @can_do_mom and @Cilifene  and your respective challenges have been just SCARY.

@can_do_mom: So amazed at your strength and fortitude.  Can't even imagine how you dealt with February 19-20. What a beautiful, loving man your husband was.
@Cilifene :  Just heartbreaking.  49 years old - this sucks! 


Cilifene said:


> It’s only 5 months ago he got diagnosed. We know he can’t be cured - he is on life prolonging treatment. He is 49 btw ....





Cilifene said:


> We stay positive but also realistic



I tell my husband all the time that I love him.  Today, I was extra emphatic.

The generous spirit that folks share and support one another here makes this forum a very special place.


----------



## Shelby33

seasounds said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I briefly dipped my toes into this lovely forum earlier this year.  I came back today because I've been missing @Cilifene's instagram posts (if I remember, you used to post as "justblackplease"?).  I love your style so much!
> 
> I've spent the morning reading the forum since January and am so sorry for the really serious challenges some of you have been dealing with ( to @bisbee and your brother; @orea713 and DH's journey to dialysis; @Shelby33 and DD's pregnancy; @Passau and your eyesight) but dear @can_do_mom and @Cilifene  and your respective challenges have been just SCARY.
> 
> @can_do_mom: So amazed at your strength and fortitude.  Can't even imagine how you dealt with February 19-20. What a beautiful, loving man your husband was.
> @Cilifene :  Just heartbreaking.  49 years old - this sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> I tell my husband all the time that I love him.  Today, I was extra emphatic.
> 
> The generous spirit that folks share and support one another here makes this forum a very special place.


I agree with you 100%. To think that women I never met even on TPF, would take the time to respond and offer support meant so much to me. I hope I can do the same.


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I briefly dipped my toes into this lovely forum earlier this year.  I came back today because I've been missing @Cilifene's instagram posts (if I remember, you used to post as "justblackplease"?).  I love your style so much!
> 
> I've spent the morning reading the forum since January and am so sorry for the really serious challenges some of you have been dealing with ( to @bisbee and your brother; @orea713 and DH's journey to dialysis; @Shelby33 and DD's pregnancy; @Passau and your eyesight) but dear @can_do_mom and @Cilifene  and your respective challenges have been just SCARY.
> 
> @can_do_mom: So amazed at your strength and fortitude.  Can't even imagine how you dealt with February 19-20. What a beautiful, loving man your husband was.
> @Cilifene :  Just heartbreaking.  49 years old - this sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> I tell my husband all the time that I love him.  Today, I was extra emphatic.
> 
> The generous spirit that folks share and support one another here makes this forum a very special place.



Thanks so much dear! This thread really is full of fantastic ladies 
My IG suddenly didn’t worked so I opened a new one. Just asked to follow you (crazyblackbags)


----------



## Mayfly285

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4149434
> View attachment 4149435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s official. Our home is on the market. I’ll admit I shed a few tears when notified yesterday.



Bless you, sweetheart; thinking of you and hoping everything as goes smoothly as possible.


----------



## Mayfly285

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4149434
> View attachment 4149435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s official. Our home is on the market. I’ll admit I shed a few tears when notified yesterday.



Bless you, sweetheart; thinking of you and hoping everything as goes smoothly as possible.


----------



## Shelby33

I hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## ElainePG

Shelby33 said:


> I hope you all have a great Monday!


Thank you... and back atcha!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Thank you... and back atcha!



We’re nearly at the end of our Bank Holiday Monday, dear Elaine (8:45pm)! Hope you have a great day! [emoji1309]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> We’re nearly at the end of our Bank Holiday Monday, dear Elaine (8:45pm)! Hope you have a great day! [emoji1309]


Have a great week, Mayfly! Nice to see you!


----------



## can_do_mom

seasounds said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I briefly dipped my toes into this lovely forum earlier this year.  I came back today because I've been missing @Cilifene's instagram posts (if I remember, you used to post as "justblackplease"?).  I love your style so much!
> 
> I've spent the morning reading the forum since January and am so sorry for the really serious challenges some of you have been dealing with ( to @bisbee and your brother; @orea713 and DH's journey to dialysis; @Shelby33 and DD's pregnancy; @Passau and your eyesight) but dear @can_do_mom and @Cilifene  and your respective challenges have been just SCARY.
> 
> @can_do_mom: So amazed at your strength and fortitude.  Can't even imagine how you dealt with February 19-20. What a beautiful, loving man your husband was.
> @Cilifene :  Just heartbreaking.  49 years old - this sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> I tell my husband all the time that I love him.  Today, I was extra emphatic.
> 
> The generous spirit that folks share and support one another here makes this forum a very special place.


Thank you, Seasounds! You are right that this thread is filled with amazing, supportive women! I’m glad you have returned. Things were quiet around here so it’s fun to liven it up!


----------



## can_do_mom

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you, sweetheart; thinking of you and hoping everything as goes smoothly as possible.


Thank you! I met with the auctioneer today and discussed selling dh’s items from our shop. We have tractors, UTV’s (side by sides), snowmobiles and trailers that I won’t be bringing to our new home so I will be selling them. He runs online auctions. I need to go through our shop top to bottom (3 floors) and pull out everything I want to keep. He and his crew will sort, label and catalogue the remaining items. 
We set a date for him to return, September 10. I have to have everything ready for them by then.


----------



## can_do_mom

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you, sweetheart; thinking of you and hoping everything as goes smoothly as possible.


Thank you, Mayfly. Not much action yet. Everyone tells me to be patient but I’m wondering if we should drop the price. I need to talk to my realtor.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Mayfly. Not much action yet. Everyone tells me to be patient but I’m wondering if we should drop the price. I need to talk to my realtor.


You are moving on with those items from the shop...great!  If you are feeling anxious about selling the house, by all means talk to your realtor.  Sometimes a drop in price is just the thing to start things rolling.  And...that would do you a world of good...more than the additional dollars would!


----------



## Cilifene

DH and I just went on a small trip to Paris. I’m SO relieved he did ok  We had a wonderful time  delicious food and lots of champagne 

This beauty came home with me .... Chanel Gabrielle medium ....


----------



## Cilifene

A few modeling pics ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> DH and I just went on a small trip to Paris. I’m SO relieved he did ok  We had a wonderful time  delicious food and lots of champagne
> 
> This beauty came home with me .... Chanel Gabrielle medium ....
> 
> View attachment 4177361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177363


How lovely that you and DH were able to have a little vacation. And in Paris, of all places!  I’m sure it did both of you a world of good, just to have a break from all the medical stuff. Even though the medicine is important, it’s also very intense so it’s terrific that the two of you could get away and play.

And the Gabrielle is... WOW!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> How lovely that you and DH were able to have a little vacation. And in Paris, of all places!  I’m sure it did both of you a world of good, just to have a break from all the medical stuff. Even though the medicine is important, it’s also very intense so it’s terrific that the two of you could get away and play.
> 
> And the Gabrielle is... WOW!!!



Thanks Elaine! it sure did us both very good 
I’m glad you like Gabrielle 
Btw I’ve posted a lot Paris pics on IG


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine! it sure did us both very good
> I’m glad you like Gabrielle
> Btw I’ve posted a lot Paris pics on IG


I saw your pics on Instagram...SO happy you could get away for a short time.  How could being in that gorgeous place not be wonderful?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> A few modeling pics ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177385
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177386
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177387


Gorgeous...great FUNCTIONAL size 
Sometimes a change of scenery is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> I saw your pics on Instagram...SO happy you could get away for a short time.  How could being in that gorgeous place not be wonderful?


Absolutely  and it was my first time in Paris 



skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous...great FUNCTIONAL size
> Sometimes a change of scenery is just what the doctor ordered!


Thanks SQ  it sure was fantastic


----------



## seasounds

@Cilifene I'm so impressed that it was your first time in Paris!  Your photos were just wonderful!

Paris has always had a special place in DH's and my hearts as you've honeymooned there, celebrated birthdays and holidays, etc.  You can never run out of places (and restaurants) to explore in Paris.  Congratulations to you and DH.  I can think of no better way to say "F*** you" to cancer!


----------



## seasounds

Been thinking about you, dear @can_do_mom, as well.  I just don't know where you get your energy from!  Selling a house is stressful enough, but the added pressure of all that heavy equipment - wow!

Tricky thing about selling a house is in part timing the market.  I'd think families that were looking to move probably wanted to be settled prior to school starting.  The market could be a little slow, so dropping your price might not generate any more traffic.  I'm not a realtor, nor do I live in your part of the country, so please take my advice with a mountain of salt!!


----------



## Katiesmama

I love your new bag, Cilifene. I saw your pics on IG too. I’m glad you and your husband had a good trip!


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> @Cilifene I'm so impressed that it was your first time in Paris!  Your photos were just wonderful!
> 
> Paris has always had a special place in DH's and my hearts as you've honeymooned there, celebrated birthdays and holidays, etc.  You can never run out of places (and restaurants) to explore in Paris.  Congratulations to you and DH.  I can think of no better way to say "F*** you" to cancer!


Yeah, I’m impressed too that it took me so long   Thanks dear, I’m glad you enjoyed the photos 



Katiesmama said:


> I love your new bag, Cilifene. I saw your pics on IG too. I’m glad you and your husband had a good trip!


Thank you katiesmama!  What is your name on IG?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cilifene said:


> A few modeling pics ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177385
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177386
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177387


You are just so awsome, Cilifene  Truly a tPF icon


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Mayfly. Not much action yet. Everyone tells me to be patient but I’m wondering if we should drop the price. I need to talk to my realtor.


  (from a "lurker")


----------



## Cilifene

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You are just so awsome, Cilifene  Truly a tPF icon



Thanks SGCW! You’re too kind


----------



## can_do_mom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> (from a "lurker")


Aw, thanks @SomethingGoodCanWork and everyone else for your uplifting words and advice! I have not talked to my realtor yet. I guess August is a slow month in real estate and then things can pick up again. Meanwhile we are making progress on the new house. They are hard at work on finishing the basement, adding a gas fireplace in the living room and the little four season porch and deck. Yesterday I picked out paint colors and tile for the lower level. My crew was there a week ago to Insulate the basement and porch. They came in on a Saturday to squeeze my job in because my business is very busy now. 

In other news, the woman accepted my offer and starts working the week after Labor Day week. She will be part time until the start of 2019 as my current scheduler trains her in. Then I need to seek out a new bookkeeper as my bookkeeper just informed me she wants to retire at the end of May. 

I have a job to do that I have been putting off. I’m mentioning it here so that I will be forced to do it. I need to make collection calls to a builder and his finance guy. This debt is over $20K and is over a year old. My dh was working on collecting it when he passed away. My bookkeeper has been calling since then with no success. Dh used the word a-hole to describe the money guy. Said he was very rude. Ugh. I’m assuming he will treat me no better but I still need to do it. When I have difficult calls to make I write out potential answers to help me stay calm if things go poorly so I guess I need to do that and make the calls. My goal is to do that next week and I will report back to you after I do it. 

I am heading up to our cabin later today to mow what will probably be very long grass. Maybe I’ll let dd’s bf do that tomorrow. I also have to drive my truck as I am hauling four snowmobiles on a very large trailer home for the previously mentioned auction. SOMEDAY my life may slow down, right? 

Have a wonderful Labor Day weekend everyone!


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> Aw, thanks @SomethingGoodCanWork and everyone else for your uplifting words and advice! I have not talked to my realtor yet. I guess August is a slow month in real estate and then things can pick up again. Meanwhile we are making progress on the new house. They are hard at work on finishing the basement, adding a gas fireplace in the living room and the little four season porch and deck. Yesterday I picked out paint colors and tile for the lower level. My crew was there a week ago to Insulate the basement and porch. They came in on a Saturday to squeeze my job in because my business is very busy now.
> 
> In other news, the woman accepted my offer and starts working the week after Labor Day week. She will be part time until the start of 2019 as my current scheduler trains her in. Then I need to seek out a new bookkeeper as my bookkeeper just informed me she wants to retire at the end of May.
> 
> I have a job to do that I have been putting off. I’m mentioning it here so that I will be forced to do it. I need to make collection calls to a builder and his finance guy. This debt is over $20K and is over a year old. My dh was working on collecting it when he passed away. My bookkeeper has been calling since then with no success. Dh used the word a-hole to describe the money guy. Said he was very rude. Ugh. I’m assuming he will treat me no better but I still need to do it. When I have difficult calls to make I write out potential answers to help me stay calm if things go poorly so I guess I need to do that and make the calls. My goal is to do that next week and I will report back to you after I do it.
> 
> I am heading up to our cabin later today to mow what will probably be very long grass. Maybe I’ll let dd’s bf do that tomorrow. I also have to drive my truck as I am hauling four snowmobiles on a very large trailer home for the previously mentioned auction. SOMEDAY my life may slow down, right?
> 
> Have a wonderful Labor Day weekend everyone!



Glad to hear that progress is being made on the new house. Very exciting! 

So sorry to hear about the debt collection call. Years ago when I worked as a contract worker I had some dead-beats, including one very large debtor, and to say things didn't go well would be an understatement. Keep in mind that if someone owes you $20K they owe at least another $100K to at least a half-dozen other people, and they are probably already skirting court judgements, lawyers and collection agencies. In other words don't take it personally, this is their way of life. They're going to try to charm you, then whine to whittle the debt down, then threaten before vanishing. Whatever happens don't let it impact you emotionally. You have enough on your plate.  

I love mowing grass. Total escape. Just me, the long grass and the rumble of machinery... 

Please be good to yourself and enjoy the rest of the weekend! 

And that goes for everyone else on this thread!


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Labor Day for those that celebrate!
This summer flew by


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy Labor Day for those that celebrate!
> This summer flew by


Happy Labor Day to you, dear SQ! Will you be celebrating on the beach today, to wave goodbye to summer?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Happy Labor Day to you, dear SQ! Will you be celebrating on the beach today, to wave goodbye to summer?


I did, dear Elaine...you know me so well 
A lot of people go to the overpasses, along Rt 6 (main highway), to wave goodbye to the tourists and summer...kinda sad


----------



## Passau

Hello Eveyone and Welcome to our newest members! I’m just checking in. I am still struggling with my eye issues and it appears that I will have to go back on oral steroids after finally tapering off!!  I have been back and forth to my doctors and spending less time on TPF... Stay strong everyone!


----------



## skyqueen

Passau said:


> Hello Eveyone and Welcome to our newest members! I’m just checking in. I am still struggling with my eye issues and it appears that I will have to go back on oral steroids after finally tapering off!!  I have been back and forth to my doctors and spending less time on TPF... Stay strong everyone!


We miss you...good luck


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hello Eveyone and Welcome to our newest members! I’m just checking in. I am still struggling with my eye issues and it appears that I will have to go back on oral steroids after finally tapering off!!  I have been back and forth to my doctors and spending less time on TPF... Stay strong everyone!


Best of luck, dear.


----------



## skyqueen

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You are just so awsome, Cilifene  Truly a tPF icon


Welcome SGCW...don't be a "lurker", we love new members to our little group


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Hello Eveyone and Welcome to our newest members! I’m just checking in. I am still struggling with my eye issues and it appears that I will have to go back on oral steroids after finally tapering off!!  I have been back and forth to my doctors and spending less time on TPF... Stay strong everyone!



Best of luck!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

skyqueen said:


> Welcome SGCW...don't be a "lurker", we love new members to our little group


Hello skyqueen  Thank you, for letting me be an honorary member for now  You're a fabulous and supportive group of ladies here


----------



## skyqueen

Sad news about Burt Reynolds! I had the pleasure of having Mr. Reynolds on a flight in the early 1980s. As charming IRL as he was in his movies


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Sad news about Burt Reynolds! I had the pleasure of having Mr. Reynolds on a flight in the early 1980s. As charming IRL as he was in his movies


SQ, I'm so glad to hear he was charming IRL. I always like to see him in movies. Was he also yummy IRL???


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> SQ, I'm so glad to hear he was charming IRL. I always like to see him in movies. Was he also yummy IRL???


Very good looking IRL but I remembered his charming personality the most.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> DH and I just went on a small trip to Paris. I’m SO relieved he did ok  We had a wonderful time  delicious food and lots of champagne
> 
> This beauty came home with me .... Chanel Gabrielle medium ....
> 
> View attachment 4177361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177363


What a gorgeous bag, Cilifene!   Happy you and DH had a great time in Paris and all went well.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> What a gorgeous bag, Cilifene!   Happy you and DH had a great time in Paris and all went well.



Thanks Izzy dear!


----------



## can_do_mom

Hello Ladies!
I haven't had much free time lately so I've been absent but I see this thread has been quiet lately anyway.  Let's liven it up!  I will try to keep my update brief as I tend to ramble on...

The house still is unsold but the showings have picked up since I dropped the price.  The appraisal came back a little lower than expected so the price drop is commensurate with that figure.  Hopefully that will stir some interest.  My agent is holding an agent open house here tomorrow and perhaps getting it seen by other agents will also help.  I will be interested in the feedback they give.  Meanwhile, I have been hard at work with small projects around here: cleaning, purging, painting touch ups (exterior only) and preparing for an online auction.  The auction company was here last week going through items in the shop that we will be selling.  I was up to the cabin and brought back our snowmobiles which are being sold.  I have also sold both Polaris RZRs and one Kubota tractor.  The tractor had an issue with the mower deck and I am probably too nice but my nephews will be fixing it for the buyer.  I'm SO tired of repairs on equipment.  UGH.  

The new house is coming along.  I met with the landscapers to discuss where I want to put the trees they are planting.  We have a rough idea now.  They are also putting in a patio with pavers and a large fire pit and seating area.  I am getting a fountain for the landscaping by the front entry.  And window boxes.  They will dress up my new little home.  When things are a little more complete I will post a few photos.

My children and I went to a wedding last weekend.  We are good friends with this family.  It was a nice evening but hard.  Both daughters struggled with some of the father/daughter moments.  Even so, I am glad we went.  At one point, everyone was given giant sparklers and made an arch for the bride and groom to pass under.   




Do you remember my promise about making the collection call?  Well, I still haven't done it.  Ugh.  But I did make another call that was hard.  I called a woman who makes memory quilts.  I want her to make four memory quilts for us.  One for each of the children and one for me.  For her to do this I need to gather dh's clothing and bring it to her.  That means bringing his clothing home from the cabin too.  I did not want to move all his clothing to the new house so this is something I've been meaning to do but it will be hard.  I'd like them for Christmas and we are already cutting it close.  

One other thing.  I think I mentioned on here that I love to bike and had bought a beautiful new road bike this spring.  In my busyness, I did not get on my bike all summer but changed that last week.  I have been riding every two or three days and it is an amazing stress reliever.  I love to get out and ride challenging terrain that includes monster hills that leaves me utterly worn out when I return.  My times are already improving.  Today I was racing to get back before a storm hit which made for my fastest time yet!  As I was biking and breathless, a mailman pulled up beside me.  I was so breathless I couldn't speak but he warned me that a huge storm was coming.  LOL, I think he thought I was crazy.  I probably am.  

That's it from here.  Hope all is well in all your corners of the world!


----------



## can_do_mom

HA HA HA!!!  That was the least brief update in the world!!!  Thanks for reading my long winded "brief" update!


----------



## Izzy48

Since I have been on this thread so long, most of you know I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Pippin came to me just after my Mother died, so he has always been very special to me. Plus he was such a little gentleman he found a place in the heart of everyone who knew him. 
Due to complications from inflammation of the brain, he went into a seizure which was beyond serious so I had to decide to let him go out of love. I would not let him suffer. It broke my heart. My husband was in another country and it was difficult to call him with the news. I am thankful for the veterinary doctor who stayed with me during the final hour as her comfort and professionalism meant so much. A picture of Pippin and me.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have been on this thread so long, most of you know I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Pippin came to me just after my Mother died, so he has always been very special to me. Plus he was such a little gentleman he found a place in the heart of everyone who knew him.
> Due to complications from inflammation of the brain, he went into a seizure which was beyond serious so I had to decide to let him go out of love. I would not let him suffer. It broke my heart. My husband was in another country and it was difficult to call him with the news. I am thankful for the veterinary doctor who stayed with me during the final hour as her comfort and professionalism meant so much. A picture of Pippin and me.


Just heartbroken for you, Izzy...I know how much you loved Pippin. 
As you said, you did the right thing out of love...and you did. Sending love, thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have been on this thread so long, most of you know I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Pippin came to me just after my Mother died, so he has always been very special to me. Plus he was such a little gentleman he found a place in the heart of everyone who knew him.
> Due to complications from inflammation of the brain, he went into a seizure which was beyond serious so I had to decide to let him go out of love. I would not let him suffer. It broke my heart. My husband was in another country and it was difficult to call him with the news. I am thankful for the veterinary doctor who stayed with me during the final hour as her comfort and professionalism meant so much. A picture of Pippin and me.


So sorry for you, Izzy!  It is so difficult losing a beloved pet.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry, Izzy!  I know how you feel - end of July one of my dogs died suddenly and unexpectedly at the ER.  I'm still not over it.

You did the loving thing for him...


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have been on this thread so long, most of you know I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Pippin came to me just after my Mother died, so he has always been very special to me. Plus he was such a little gentleman he found a place in the heart of everyone who knew him.
> Due to complications from inflammation of the brain, he went into a seizure which was beyond serious so I had to decide to let him go out of love. I would not let him suffer. It broke my heart. My husband was in another country and it was difficult to call him with the news. I am thankful for the veterinary doctor who stayed with me during the final hour as her comfort and professionalism meant so much. A picture of Pippin and me.


I'm so very sorry, Izzy. This was the loving thing, but oh, so difficult.


----------



## bisbee

So sorry Izzy.  It is never easy, even when you know it has to be done.


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have been on this thread so long, most of you know I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Pippin came to me just after my Mother died, so he has always been very special to me. Plus he was such a little gentleman he found a place in the heart of everyone who knew him.
> Due to complications from inflammation of the brain, he went into a seizure which was beyond serious so I had to decide to let him go out of love. I would not let him suffer. It broke my heart. My husband was in another country and it was difficult to call him with the news. I am thankful for the veterinary doctor who stayed with me during the final hour as her comfort and professionalism meant so much. A picture of Pippin and me.


Dear Izzy,
I am so sorry at the loss of your beloved Pippin.  If it brings you any comfort, Pippin could not have asked for a better home.  He was loved like only your family and his sweet Izzy could love him.  That is the greatest gift you can give to a pet.  Another gift is knowing when to let go.  It was the kindest thing to say good bye and let him go so that he wasn't suffering anymore.

Much love to you.


----------



## BigPurseSue

I'm so sorry, Izzy.  They never leave our hearts or our minds do they? I lost my basset hound a year ago and I'm still not "over it" whatever that means. I still miss him. You gave him a wonderful life, you both loved each other very much and those are the only things that are important in life. Please be good to yourself and give yourself time to grieve. I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## Izzy48

To skyqueen, barbee, chesmont, Elaine, bisbee, can do mom, Big Purse Sue: So many thanks for your kind thoughts and encouraging words. I hope I haven't left anyone out so forgive me if I did. You are so right Sue, they never leave our minds and hearts but we miss them so much.


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I haven't had much free time lately so I've been absent but I see this thread has been quiet lately anyway.  Let's liven it up!  I will try to keep my update brief as I tend to ramble on...
> 
> The house still is unsold but the showings have picked up since I dropped the price.  The appraisal came back a little lower than expected so the price drop is commensurate with that figure.  Hopefully that will stir some interest.  My agent is holding an agent open house here tomorrow and perhaps getting it seen by other agents will also help.  I will be interested in the feedback they give.  Meanwhile, I have been hard at work with small projects around here: cleaning, purging, painting touch ups (exterior only) and preparing for an online auction.  The auction company was here last week going through items in the shop that we will be selling.  I was up to the cabin and brought back our snowmobiles which are being sold.  I have also sold both Polaris RZRs and one Kubota tractor.  The tractor had an issue with the mower deck and I am probably too nice but my nephews will be fixing it for the buyer.  I'm SO tired of repairs on equipment.  UGH.
> 
> The new house is coming along.  I met with the landscapers to discuss where I want to put the trees they are planting.  We have a rough idea now.  They are also putting in a patio with pavers and a large fire pit and seating area.  I am getting a fountain for the landscaping by the front entry.  And window boxes.  They will dress up my new little home.  When things are a little more complete I will post a few photos.
> 
> My children and I went to a wedding last weekend.  We are good friends with this family.  It was a nice evening but hard.  Both daughters struggled with some of the father/daughter moments.  Even so, I am glad we went.  At one point, everyone was given giant sparklers and made an arch for the bride and groom to pass under.
> 
> View attachment 4195867
> 
> 
> Do you remember my promise about making the collection call?  Well, I still haven't done it.  Ugh.  But I did make another call that was hard.  I called a woman who makes memory quilts.  I want her to make four memory quilts for us.  One for each of the children and one for me.  For her to do this I need to gather dh's clothing and bring it to her.  That means bringing his clothing home from the cabin too.  I did not want to move all his clothing to the new house so this is something I've been meaning to do but it will be hard.  I'd like them for Christmas and we are already cutting it close.
> 
> One other thing.  I think I mentioned on here that I love to bike and had bought a beautiful new road bike this spring.  In my busyness, I did not get on my bike all summer but changed that last week.  I have been riding every two or three days and it is an amazing stress reliever.  I love to get out and ride challenging terrain that includes monster hills that leaves me utterly worn out when I return.  My times are already improving.  Today I was racing to get back before a storm hit which made for my fastest time yet!  As I was biking and breathless, a mailman pulled up beside me.  I was so breathless I couldn't speak but he warned me that a huge storm was coming.  LOL, I think he thought I was crazy.  I probably am.
> 
> That's it from here.  Hope all is well in all your corners of the world!



Your family is great looking! Love the look on Leah's face!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have been on this thread so long, most of you know I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Pippin came to me just after my Mother died, so he has always been very special to me. Plus he was such a little gentleman he found a place in the heart of everyone who knew him.
> Due to complications from inflammation of the brain, he went into a seizure which was beyond serious so I had to decide to let him go out of love. I would not let him suffer. It broke my heart. My husband was in another country and it was difficult to call him with the news. I am thankful for the veterinary doctor who stayed with me during the final hour as her comfort and professionalism meant so much. A picture of Pippin and me.


I’m so sorry Izzy! - you did the right thing


----------



## Cilifene

The last month I've been using my Birkin every day at work - except when heavy raining. It's funny how life suddenly makes you see and feel different. 
Use them bags - dont save them


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> The last month I've been using my Birkin every day at work - except when heavy raining. It's funny how life suddenly makes you see and feel different.
> Use them bags - dont save them
> 
> View attachment 4200017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200020


I thought you only had those shoes in black - the white look very nice, too!


----------



## papertiger

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have been on this thread so long, most of you know I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Pippin came to me just after my Mother died, so he has always been very special to me. Plus he was such a little gentleman he found a place in the heart of everyone who knew him.
> Due to complications from inflammation of the brain, he went into a seizure which was beyond serious so I had to decide to let him go out of love. I would not let him suffer. It broke my heart. My husband was in another country and it was difficult to call him with the news. I am thankful for the veterinary doctor who stayed with me during the final hour as her comfort and professionalism meant so much. A picture of Pippin and me.



Gatecrashing this thread (sorry ladies and any gentlemen) but just say sorry for you loss


----------



## Cilifene

papertiger said:


> Gatecrashing this thread (sorry ladies and any gentlemen) but just say sorry for you loss



Very welcome papertiger!


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> I thought you only had those shoes in black - the white look very nice, too!



Oh, didn’t I show the white ones?  Thank you! I’m very pleased with both.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Since I have been on this thread so long, most of you know I have two Boston Terriers, Pippin and Izzy. Pippin came to me just after my Mother died, so he has always been very special to me. Plus he was such a little gentleman he found a place in the heart of everyone who knew him.
> Due to complications from inflammation of the brain, he went into a seizure which was beyond serious so I had to decide to let him go out of love. I would not let him suffer. It broke my heart. My husband was in another country and it was difficult to call him with the news. I am thankful for the veterinary doctor who stayed with me during the final hour as her comfort and professionalism meant so much. A picture of Pippin and me.


So sorry to hear about Pippin. It is so hard losing these guys as they are such a large part of the family. Hugs to you.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> The last month I've been using my Birkin every day at work - except when heavy raining. It's funny how life suddenly makes you see and feel different.
> Use them bags - dont save them
> 
> View attachment 4200017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200020


Surprising how fabulous LV and Hermes go together so well...awesome as usual


----------



## skyqueen

papertiger said:


> Gatecrashing this thread (sorry ladies and any gentlemen) but just say sorry for you loss


My darling PaperTiger...you are always welcome on this thread!


----------



## skyqueen

So...last winter I was on a quest for red boots, blue-red in color. I bought several pair both boots and booties. Returned them all...mostly uncomfortable. I can't wear a high heel anymore or even a skinny kitten heel, no broken hip for me! I found these in scarlet...going to the PO to pick them up. Price was right! Fingers crossed 

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/schutz...&sp_campaign=order_confirm_092118_productimg1


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...last winter I was on a quest for red boots, blue-red in color. I bought several pair both boots and booties. Returned them all...mostly uncomfortable. I can't wear a high heel anymore or even a skinny kitten heel, no broken hip for me! I found these in scarlet...going to the PO to pick them up. Price was right! Fingers crossed
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/schutz...&sp_campaign=order_confirm_092118_productimg1


I really like these, SQ! They have an upscale look, because of the heel, but also look walkable because the heel isn't skinny and doesn't look overly high. I do hope they work for you.
I haven't been able to wear boots (even no-heel ones) since knee replacement surgery 2 1/2 years ago... the surgery is all healed, but something about the way a boot fits just throws my leg out in a weird way. But I'm going to try again this year with the 2 pairs I already own. Grrrr... getting old is annoying.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...last winter I was on a quest for red boots, blue-red in color. I bought several pair both boots and booties. Returned them all...mostly uncomfortable. I can't wear a high heel anymore or even a skinny kitten heel, no broken hip for me! I found these in scarlet...going to the PO to pick them up. Price was right! Fingers crossed
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/schutz...&sp_campaign=order_confirm_092118_productimg1



I love the boots - hope they work for you


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Surprising how fabulous LV and Hermes go together so well...awesome as usual



Thank you


----------



## allywchu1

Cilifene said:


> The last month I've been using my Birkin every day at work - except when heavy raining. It's funny how life suddenly makes you see and feel different.
> Use them bags - dont save them
> 
> View attachment 4200017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200020



Very stylish!


----------



## Cilifene

allywchu1 said:


> Very stylish!



Thanks very much allywchu1


----------



## Passau

Dear Izzy, So sorry to hear about Pippin!  Losing a furry member of the family is so very hard....Sending you warm [emoji847] hugs!


----------



## Passau

Hi Cilifene, You look so lovely with your Birkin! Praying that your DH is coping well and that you are taking care of yourself!


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Hi Cilifene, You look so lovely with your Birkin! Praying that your DH is coping well and that you are taking care of yourself!


Thanks Passau!


----------



## can_do_mom

Big News! 
We have an accepted offer on our home. Turns out I know one of the buyers as we went to school together many years ago. I always liked him then and he still seems very nice now.  They are cash buyers with no contingency so it’s a great offer and I had a number in mind that I had hoped to receive and that is the amount they offered. I’m so grateful but this will make for a very busy fall.  I have so much on my to do list I hardly know where to start! 

We have to have a home inspection on Monday and the buyers also need to sign off on a siding match for the siding that will be used to replace the damaged siding on our shop from a hailstorm.  I am hoping and praying that the inspection will not reveal any surprises and that they agree to the siding selection. If all goes well, we are scheduled to close on November 16th. 

Meanwhile, progress continues on the new house. They have been hard at work, siding the porch we added, finishing the lower level, putting my barn wood in the four season porch, painting, landscaping and more. They expect to finish in a few weeks which will give me the time I need to move in without rushing. Could it all really work out so well?  I am holding my breath as I wait for test results and inspections.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Big News!
> We have an accepted offer on our home. Turns out I know one of the buyers as we went to school together many years ago. I always liked him then and he still seems very nice now.  They are cash buyers with no contingency so it’s a great offer and I had a number in mind that I had hoped to receive and that is the amount they offered. I’m so grateful but this will make for a very busy fall.  I have so much on my to do list I hardly know where to start!
> 
> We have to have a home inspection on Monday and the buyers also need to sign off on a siding match for the siding that will be used to replace the damaged siding on our shop from a hailstorm.  I am hoping and praying that the inspection will not reveal any surprises and that they agree to the siding selection. If all goes well, we are scheduled to close on November 16th.
> 
> Meanwhile, progress continues on the new house. They have been hard at work, siding the porch we added, finishing the lower level, putting my barn wood in the four season porch, painting, landscaping and more. They expect to finish in a few weeks which will give me the time I need to move in without rushing. Could it all really work out so well?  I am holding my breath as I wait for test results and inspections.


This is such great news, CDM. Keeping my fingers crossed for you on the home inspection. Of course, they always find some small stuff, because it’s their job, but hopefully it will be just piddly little easy-fix things. 
You will be in your new home by Thanksgiving! Very exciting!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Big News!
> We have an accepted offer on our home. Turns out I know one of the buyers as we went to school together many years ago. I always liked him then and he still seems very nice now.  They are cash buyers with no contingency so it’s a great offer and I had a number in mind that I had hoped to receive and that is the amount they offered. I’m so grateful but this will make for a very busy fall.  I have so much on my to do list I hardly know where to start!
> 
> We have to have a home inspection on Monday and the buyers also need to sign off on a siding match for the siding that will be used to replace the damaged siding on our shop from a hailstorm.  I am hoping and praying that the inspection will not reveal any surprises and that they agree to the siding selection. If all goes well, we are scheduled to close on November 16th.
> 
> Meanwhile, progress continues on the new house. They have been hard at work, siding the porch we added, finishing the lower level, putting my barn wood in the four season porch, painting, landscaping and more. They expect to finish in a few weeks which will give me the time I need to move in without rushing. Could it all really work out so well?  I am holding my breath as I wait for test results and inspections.



Great news dear!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Big News!
> We have an accepted offer on our home. Turns out I know one of the buyers as we went to school together many years ago. I always liked him then and he still seems very nice now.  They are cash buyers with no contingency so it’s a great offer and I had a number in mind that I had hoped to receive and that is the amount they offered. I’m so grateful but this will make for a very busy fall.  I have so much on my to do list I hardly know where to start!
> 
> We have to have a home inspection on Monday and the buyers also need to sign off on a siding match for the siding that will be used to replace the damaged siding on our shop from a hailstorm.  I am hoping and praying that the inspection will not reveal any surprises and that they agree to the siding selection. If all goes well, we are scheduled to close on November 16th.
> 
> Meanwhile, progress continues on the new house. They have been hard at work, siding the porch we added, finishing the lower level, putting my barn wood in the four season porch, painting, landscaping and more. They expect to finish in a few weeks which will give me the time I need to move in without rushing. Could it all really work out so well?  I am holding my breath as I wait for test results and inspections.


Fingers crossed!
When I sold my Mother's house last year I was worried about the septic system. We all have private wells/septic systems in my area. Everyone has to have a Title 5 septic, inspected, to pass the home inspection. I didn't now what the hell I had. Replacing the septic costs 15-20K. I was pleasantly surprised to know the septic was in great shape and big...the new owners could add another bedroom and still be OK. 
I bet you will breeze through without a problem!


----------



## bagshopr

This is not just about purses but life in general after 50. I am 55, and I feel like my taste in bags, clothing, and fragrance has SUDDENLY done a 180. For instance, I used to adore glitter and rhinestone accents on my clothes, and I loved bright colors. Now I want to wear muted tones with no flash at all.  I used to want bright colored bags, maybe with some sparkly accents. I always had a furry or sparkling charm on my bags.Now I want basic leather bags in neutrals. And for fragrances- I used to wear gourmand Oriental scents, think Angel or Opium. Now I want quiet, clean scents.
My shopping habits have changed; I hardly want to shop anymore. Every time I think about buying something, I tell myself that I don't need it. Shopping used to be so much fun for me!
I feel as if I have lost my identity    Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Katiesmama

bagshopr said:


> This is not just about purses but life in general after 50. I am 55, and I feel like my taste in bags, clothing, and fragrance has SUDDENLY done a 180. For instance, I used to adore glitter and rhinestone accents on my clothes, and I loved bright colors. Now I want to wear muted tones with no flash at all.  I used to want bright colored bags, maybe with some sparkly accents. I always had a furry or sparkling charm on my bags.Now I want basic leather bags in neutrals. And for fragrances- I used to wear gourmand Oriental scents, think Angel or Opium. Now I want quiet, clean scents.
> My shopping habits have changed; I hardly want to shop anymore. Every time I think about buying something, I tell myself that I don't need it. Shopping used to be so much fun for me!
> I feel as if I have lost my identity    Has this happened to anyone else?


I’m 63, and for maybe the last five years or so I’ve noticed a change too. I think this happens at all ages, but  because my tastes seemed to change drastically I’ve noticed it more. And I’m not sure my love for sparkly and embellished and printed or unusual has gone, I find it doesn’t seem as appropriate to me anymore. I can’t say I look at a bag and think it’s too young, but now I’ll look and think wow, 20 years ago that’s what I would have bought. So I appreciate the bag but pass it by. Five years ago I didn’t like Brahmin bags at all. Now they’re my contemporary designer of choice. Coach barely registers with me anymore. I still love Dooney but it’s sometimes more of a sentimental love. And I’m starting to notice bag weight where I never did before. I feel it may not be much longer when I bypass leather for canvas. I had a momentary panic yesterday when I read all the posts about LV discontinuing the canvas.  I was ready to unlock the credit card and buy the bags I see myself carrying in the future. I’ve calmed myself down, for now, but .....needless to say I haven’t lost the love of shopping


----------



## can_do_mom

Dear friends,
Thank you for all your good wishes. The inspection on our home went well and the buyers agreed about the siding match so things are continuing to progress with the sale of my home. 

In preparation for our move, we had an online auction which wrapped up yesterday. I had meetings scheduled to keep me away from our home today as I didn’t want to watch people cart off my dear husband’s belongings. Alas, the auctioneer needed additional paperwork for our snowmobiles that brought me home in the midst of the melee which was heartrending. 

I escaped to my next meeting with my sales rep and had a very productive lunch and business discussion. When I returned to the office, you will never believe what was waiting for me on my desk! A beautiful bouquet from our own @djfmn ! She was in the area and dropped by to see me with this gorgeous bouquet of flowers. I was so sorry to have missed her but was able to call and chat and we hope to meet when she returns to the area. Can I just say that my TPF friends are the best???  After a very difficult day, her gift of flowers to me were such a welcome kindness. 

Thank you @djfmn from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4212208
> 
> Dear friends,
> Thank you for all your good wishes. The inspection on our home went well and the buyers agreed about the siding match so things are continuing to progress with the sale of my home.
> 
> In preparation for our move, we had an online auction which wrapped up yesterday. I had meetings scheduled to keep me away from our home today as I didn’t want to watch people cart off my dear husband’s belongings. Alas, the auctioneer needed additional paperwork for our snowmobiles that brought me home in the midst of the melee which was heartrending.
> 
> I escaped to my next meeting with my sales rep and had a very productive lunch and business discussion. When I returned to the office, you will never believe what was waiting for me on my desk! A beautiful bouquet from our own @djfmn ! She was in the area and dropped by to see me with this gorgeous bouquet of flowers. I was so sorry to have missed her but was able to call and chat and we hope to meet when she returns to the area. Can I just say that my TPF friends are the best???  After a very difficult day, her gift of flowers to me were such a welcome kindness.
> 
> Thank you @djfmn from the bottom of my heart!


Wonderful news about the inspection, CDM! 
This is the best part of tPF and this thread...we all stick together! An angel is sitting on your shoulder @djfmn


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4212208
> 
> Dear friends,
> Thank you for all your good wishes. The inspection on our home went well and the buyers agreed about the siding match so things are continuing to progress with the sale of my home.
> 
> In preparation for our move, we had an online auction which wrapped up yesterday. I had meetings scheduled to keep me away from our home today as I didn’t want to watch people cart off my dear husband’s belongings. Alas, the auctioneer needed additional paperwork for our snowmobiles that brought me home in the midst of the melee which was heartrending.
> 
> I escaped to my next meeting with my sales rep and had a very productive lunch and business discussion. When I returned to the office, you will never believe what was waiting for me on my desk! A beautiful bouquet from our own @djfmn ! She was in the area and dropped by to see me with this gorgeous bouquet of flowers. I was so sorry to have missed her but was able to call and chat and we hope to meet when she returns to the area. Can I just say that my TPF friends are the best???  After a very difficult day, her gift of flowers to me were such a welcome kindness.
> 
> Thank you @djfmn from the bottom of my heart!


Oh, what a lovely, heartwarming story after what must have been such a sad day. CDM, I know we are all holding you in our hearts through this difficult time. 
And @djfmn ... you are the BEST!!!


----------



## ElainePG

bagshopr said:


> This is not just about purses but life in general after 50. I am 55, and I feel like my taste in bags, clothing, and fragrance has SUDDENLY done a 180. For instance, I used to adore glitter and rhinestone accents on my clothes, and I loved bright colors. Now I want to wear muted tones with no flash at all.  I used to want bright colored bags, maybe with some sparkly accents. I always had a furry or sparkling charm on my bags.Now I want basic leather bags in neutrals. And for fragrances- I used to wear gourmand Oriental scents, think Angel or Opium. Now I want quiet, clean scents.
> My shopping habits have changed; I hardly want to shop anymore. Every time I think about buying something, I tell myself that I don't need it. Shopping used to be so much fun for me!
> I feel as if I have lost my identity    Has this happened to anyone else?


That's interesting, @bagshopr . I'm older that you, but I remember that when I was in my early 50s I did a complete wardrobe change-over also. As it happened, I had a career change at that time, too, so that had something to do with it, but I also think it had something to do with looking in the mirror, and seeing that outfits which suited a woman in her 30s & 40s simply didn't work for a woman in her 50s. I didn't feel sad about it... in fact, I felt empowered. Who was this "new me" going to be?
Have fun exploring this new "classic" side of yourself, and take time to really see what styles work for you. It sounds as though you have some very good instincts, so trust them!


----------



## bagshopr

*Katiesmama* and *ElainePG,*
you both raise a very thought provoking point. I do believe I am now focusing on being age appropriate, and many of my previous choices suddenly seem too young, too flashy. This is a good thing and I will embrace it. My new choices are definitely more calm and soothing.


----------



## chessmont

Well unfortunately, at almost 62, I am still a jeans and t-shirt gal since I can remember.  I live semi-rural and have animals.  I cannot often get out of the house with clean light colored clothes LOL.  But my bags are awesome!  :o)  So that's what it is.  I have a few things to wear nice when necessary.


----------



## BigPurseSue

chessmont said:


> Well unfortunately, at almost 62, I am still a jeans and t-shirt gal since I can remember.  I live semi-rural and have animals.  I cannot often get out of the house with clean light colored clothes LOL.  But my bags are awesome!  :o)  So that's what it is.  I have a few things to wear nice when necessary.



I pretty much live in jeans too. Have since I was 14 and they started permitting them in school. 

But nowadays all those retro, vintage-y things I'd pick up at thrift stores and which looked so darn cute when I was in my 30s, early 40s, now make me look old, weird and crazy. And just a bit pathetic. In fact when I buy clothes the worry often passes through my mind "Will this further burnish my image as that looney, out-of-touch aunt my nieces and nephews must consider me to be?" 

Yet I can't give up my pink denim jacket embroidered with poodles. I just can't!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cilifene said:


> The last month I've been using my Birkin every day at work - except when heavy raining. It's funny how life suddenly makes you see and feel different.
> Use them bags - dont save them
> 
> View attachment 4200017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200020


Love this style


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> I pretty much live in jeans too. Have since I was 14 and they started permitting them in school.
> 
> But nowadays all those retro, vintage-y things I'd pick up at thrift stores and which looked so darn cute when I was in my 30s, early 40s, now make me look old, weird and crazy. And just a bit pathetic. In fact when I buy clothes the worry often passes through my mind "Will this further burnish my image as that looney, out-of-touch aunt my nieces and nephews must consider me to be?"
> 
> Yet I can't give up my pink denim jacket embroidered with poodles. I just can't!


I’m sure you rock that pink poodle jacket,  BPS. Wear it with pride!


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> I’m sure you rock that pink poodle jacket,  BPS. Wear it with pride!



You are so kind Elaine! I believe I rock the pink poodle jacket too, but others might not agree.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I guess it goes with the territory. My sartorial choices began to change with The Great Recession! I had sold many of my bags, quit spending $150 plus a month (!) on skin care products. When layoffs began, I no longer wore suits and started wearing jeans and pants. It was trying to economize, but not dry cleaning. And it wasn't like they were going to fire me for dressing too casually, right? Then I was laid off. On the day of my "exit interview," (cough), I put on a suit and cool watch and did my hair and makeup. Then everything changed dramatically. Clothes? Be happy you're not naked! I did invest in some interview attire, but for the past seven years, it's jeans, slacks, with the occasional casual dress thrown in. Most of my clothes are black, because it's easier to match them up. Working out of my home has freed me from worrying too much about clothes. That doesn't mean that I work out of pjs and sweats., however. I still love bags, but there are far fewer and there is a shift towards smaller ones.  What really gets me is that someone has decided that my demographic would love wild prints or floral patterns. I may not be 30-something anymore, but I sure don't want to look like Aunt Bea of Mayberry. They say that women pay less attention to clothes once they hit their fifties, but I suspect that it's because retailers have been forgetting about women in their fifties. Why spend $ on clothes you hate? Or how can you spend money on clothes if they don't exist in the first place?  I know there are hot women in their fifties and beyond, with no worries about money. They will always have clothes. For many women, though, clothes aren't out there and with retirement in the near future, shopping habits change. Anyway, I just might be that looney,  out-of-touch auntie!


----------



## Cilifene

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this style



Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

starbucksqueen said:


> I guess it goes with the territory. My sartorial choices began to change with The Great Recession! I had sold many of my bags, quit spending $150 plus a month (!) on skin care products. When layoffs began, I no longer wore suits and started wearing jeans and pants. It was trying to economize, but not dry cleaning. And it wasn't like they were going to fire me for dressing too casually, right? Then I was laid off. On the day of my "exit interview," (cough), I put on a suit and cool watch and did my hair and makeup. Then everything changed dramatically. Clothes? Be happy you're not naked! I did invest in some interview attire, but for the past seven years, it's jeans, slacks, with the occasional casual dress thrown in. Most of my clothes are black, because it's easier to match them up. Working out of my home has freed me from worrying too much about clothes. That doesn't mean that I work out of pjs and sweats., however. I still love bags, but there are far fewer and there is a shift towards smaller ones.  What really gets me is that someone has decided that my demographic would love wild prints or floral patterns. I may not be 30-something anymore, but I sure don't want to look like Aunt Bea of Mayberry. They say that women pay less attention to clothes once they hit their fifties, but I suspect that it's because retailers have been forgetting about women in their fifties. Why spend $ on clothes you hate? Or how can you spend money on clothes if they don't exist in the first place?  I know there are hot women in their fifties and beyond, with no worries about money. They will always have clothes. For many women, though, clothes aren't out there and with retirement in the near future, shopping habits change. Anyway, I just might be that looney,  out-of-touch auntie!


Welcome SBQ 
I can guarantee you won't find any "Aunt Bees" on this thread...we rock!


----------



## Izzy48

papertiger said:


> Gatecrashing this thread (sorry ladies and any gentlemen) but just say sorry for you loss


Thank you Papertiger, I haven't been on in a long time so my thanks are delayed.


----------



## Izzy48

Passau said:


> Dear Izzy, So sorry to hear about Pippin!  Losing a furry member of the family is so very hard....Sending you warm [emoji847] hugs!



Thank you so much. Almost a month has passed and I still feel the loss deeply.


----------



## Izzy48

After reading all the thoughtful comments about the changes we make when we age, I realize some of it comes with what we did professionally. I spent my life in scrubs and protective clothes until I went in supervisory work only because of my RA  (or at least I thought I did). I wore my white coat most of the time over good clothes. Always carried my good bags though. I find now I enjoy nice clothes because I no longer have body fluids to worry about on a regular basis. But simply put I don't care for the prices. Some are ridiculous as are the cost of many bags. I also have sold most of mine and maintain only 6 bags now. I sold because I had too many plus my taste changed. I don't mean to imply I wasn't committed to my work because I was but it was and is nice not to always be in a hospital and feel enormous stress.

We are in the midst of preparation for my daughter's wedding and I am stunned over the cost of everything. Her dress came from Bridals by Lori in Atlanta and that was a fun day. However, I am acutely aware the money we spend and waste now cannot be made again so I also am very thoughtful about the items I purchase. My budget had decreased considerably and I find I am content with that. So I suppose there is maturity in age. However, I agree, I will not be an Aunt Bea. Plus I bought jeans for the first time in years so I am evolving again.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you so much. Almost a month has passed and I still feel the loss deeply.


I know...sending love


----------



## bagnshoofetish

bagshopr said:


> This is not just about purses but life in general after 50. I am 55, and I feel like my taste in bags, clothing, and fragrance has SUDDENLY done a 180. For instance, I used to adore glitter and rhinestone accents on my clothes, and I loved bright colors. Now I want to wear muted tones with no flash at all.  I used to want bright colored bags, maybe with some sparkly accents. I always had a furry or sparkling charm on my bags.Now I want basic leather bags in neutrals. And for fragrances- I used to wear gourmand Oriental scents, think Angel or Opium. Now I want quiet, clean scents.
> My shopping habits have changed; I hardly want to shop anymore. Every time I think about buying something, I tell myself that I don't need it. Shopping used to be so much fun for me!
> I feel as if I have lost my identity    Has this happened to anyone else?



Every decade brings change for me.  Its normal.
It takes a lifetime to fine tune your style IMO.
I found through time I learned to stop just trying to appeal to others and be comfortable with what appeals to me.
I look back on my 80s style and gasp.  Half the stuff I wore was because it was trendy, not because I liked it.  It was like wearing costumes to fit in.  But thats part of being young, trying to find ourselves.

You haven’t lost your identity.  You’ve just refined it.


----------



## Izzy48

I have become increasingly aware that I no longer have an evening bag with exception of a bright silver one. I was going to get a new one for the wedding and dinners  and I wanted an Alexander McQueen knuckle duster. Way too expensive at well over $2000.00. Having not looked at bags in a long time, I decided to see what Mulberry has on the market now. I only have two Mulberry bags left and they have been some of my favorites. I found this.

https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/bags/clutches/small-witney-clutch-black-nappa-leather

Love this little clutch with no glam or glitter but classy in an old style way. I am not getting it but I wish I hadn't looked!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I have become increasingly aware that I no longer have an evening bag with exception of a bright silver one. I was going to get a new one for the wedding and dinners  and I wanted an Alexander McQueen knuckle duster. Way too expensive at well over $2000.00. Having not looked at bags in a long time, I decided to see what Mulberry has on the market now. I only have two Mulberry bags left and they have been some of my favorites. I found this.
> 
> https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/bags/clutches/small-witney-clutch-black-nappa-leather
> 
> Love this little clutch with no glam or glitter but classy in an old style way. I am not getting it but I wish I hadn't looked!


I hate to say it...love it! Unique and a functional size, 11.5" X 6". Having a shoulder strap is nice, too!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I hate to say it...love it! Unique and a functional size, 11.5" X 6". Having a shoulder strap is nice, too!


There is no doubt I think it is a nice bag and could be used for years. With you liking it, that makes me even more interested Thanks so much for your kind empathy!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have become increasingly aware that I no longer have an evening bag with exception of a bright silver one. I was going to get a new one for the wedding and dinners  and I wanted an Alexander McQueen knuckle duster. Way too expensive at well over $2000.00. Having not looked at bags in a long time, I decided to see what Mulberry has on the market now. I only have two Mulberry bags left and they have been some of my favorites. I found this.
> 
> https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/bags/clutches/small-witney-clutch-black-nappa-leather
> 
> Love this little clutch with no glam or glitter but classy in an old style way. I am not getting it but I wish I hadn't looked!


I hate to be an enabler, but... oh, what a *darling* bag! I love everything about it. It has such a classic vibe, but with a bit of an edge, if that makes sense. It would never go out of style. And the size is perfect, too... not so its-bitsy that it would only hold a lipstick and a hanky (because, tears at a wedding!) but not so large that it would overwhelm your outfits.
Maybe it will go on sale?


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you so much. Almost a month has passed and I still feel the loss deeply.


Sending hugs, dear.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I hate to be an enabler, but... oh, what a *darling* bag! I love everything about it. It has such a classic vibe, but with a bit of an edge, if that makes sense. It would never go out of style. And the size is perfect, too... not so its-bitsy that it would only hold a lipstick and a hanky (because, tears at a wedding!) but not so large that it would overwhelm your outfits.
> Maybe it will go on sale?



Thank you Elaine for the hugs! With you and Sky loving it I may be in serious trouble!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Elaine for the hugs! *With you and Sky loving it I may be in serious trouble!*


That's what friends are for!


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you Elaine for the hugs! With you and Sky loving it I may be in serious trouble!


I love it too!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I have become increasingly aware that I no longer have an evening bag with exception of a bright silver one. I was going to get a new one for the wedding and dinners  and I wanted an Alexander McQueen knuckle duster. Way too expensive at well over $2000.00. Having not looked at bags in a long time, I decided to see what Mulberry has on the market now. I only have two Mulberry bags left and they have been some of my favorites. I found this.
> 
> https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/bags/clutches/small-witney-clutch-black-nappa-leather
> 
> Love this little clutch with no glam or glitter but classy in an old style way. I am not getting it but I wish I hadn't looked!


That bag is so sweet!  
Now, since your daughter is getting married, let me update you.  My daughter's wedding was two weeks ago, today! You might say I have finally recovered!  It turned out to be a perfect wedding, and I was only( I do say only) a little over a $1000 over budget.  Many decisions along the way.  I did think I would be about $7k over budget. Yikes.  Luckily more people did not attend than we originally thought. I worried about EVERYTHING!  Talk about the wedding dress... we have a shop in our small town, and day 1, when we went to this shop, my daughter fell in love with many dresses, and of course found "the dress."  The best thing, no wedding gown was over $2000 in the shop.  so we did not have to go to the "big city" to look.  Little did I realize the alterations would be almost $500.  And now trying to decide it we want it cleaned and put away-hermetically sealed maybe, for $250.  She had red wine spilled on it, plus, once bustled for the reception, it still became dirty from the ground. However, again I would say,  the wedding was perfect.  My dress came from Dillards--can you believe I received the most comments on a piece of clothing ever??? I still cannot believe it!  If you ever need any advice( feel like I have been through the wringer!!!) just message me.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> That bag is so sweet!
> Now, since your daughter is getting married, let me update you.  My daughter's wedding was two weeks ago, today! You might say I have finally recovered!  It turned out to be a perfect wedding, and I was only( I do say only) a little over a $1000 over budget.  Many decisions along the way.  I did think I would be about $7k over budget. Yikes.  Luckily more people did not attend than we originally thought. I worried about EVERYTHING!  Talk about the wedding dress... we have a shop in our small town, and day 1, when we went to this shop, my daughter fell in love with many dresses, and of course found "the dress."  The best thing, no wedding gown was over $2000 in the shop.  so we did not have to go to the "big city" to look.  Little did I realize the alterations would be almost $500.  And now trying to decide it we want it cleaned and put away-hermetically sealed maybe, for $250.  She had red wine spilled on it, plus, once bustled for the reception, it still became dirty from the ground. However, again I would say,  the wedding was perfect.  My dress came from Dillards--can you believe I received the most comments on a piece of clothing ever??? I still cannot believe it!  If you ever need any advice( feel like I have been through the wringer!!!) just message me.



I have looked everywhere for dresses and found a great dress at Dillards for the rehearsal dinner. It was marked reduced to $!00 so I was thrilled but it was really reduced to $70. We are already over a huge budget my husband set and it is getting frosty with our money conversations. I paid for her dress myself and it has never been considered part of the budget but it was a Lazaro and the cost was over the top. I almost fainted when I found out the cost for the veil. I will be getting in contact soon as I need advice. 

The future mother-in-law and I are going to Atlanta on Thursday to try on dresses at Lori's so we will see if we find anything. Since we purchased the dress there we are given a percentage off our dresses. However, after asking advice from Skyqueen and Elaine I may have already found a dress. 

Be sure to post some pictures. I would love to see your dress and your daughter's because I know it was a beautiful wedding.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> I love it too!


Oh no! After I read your comment, I went back and looked at the bag again and noticed there were several pictures of it. After looking at it from those angles, I like the bag even more. Just don't have the budget for it.  Maybe I will continue to think on it.


----------



## Izzy48

bagnshoofetish said:


> Every decade brings change for me.  Its normal.
> It takes a lifetime to fine tune your style IMO.
> I found through time I learned to stop just trying to appeal to others and be comfortable with what appeals to me.
> I look back on my 80s style and gasp.  Half the stuff I wore was because it was trendy, not because I liked it.  It was like wearing costumes to fit in.  But thats part of being young, trying to find ourselves.
> 
> You haven’t lost your identity.  You’ve just refined it.



Just noticed your links to websites to help with the animals. My cousin actively works to help prevent poaching of tigers. She has told me much about the elephant's plight. Looks as if it is time for me to help with a little money. So sad  what some are willing to do to these glorious animals for money. Perhaps many of these people would starve and are so pressed to support their families they have no choice. I don't know the answer but it concerns me.


----------



## Izzy48

bagnshoofetish said:


> Every decade brings change for me.  Its normal.
> It takes a lifetime to fine tune your style IMO.
> I found through time I learned to stop just trying to appeal to others and be comfortable with what appeals to me.
> I look back on my 80s style and gasp.  Half the stuff I wore was because it was trendy, not because I liked it.  It was like wearing costumes to fit in.  But thats part of being young, trying to find ourselves.
> 
> You haven’t lost your identity.  You’ve just refined it.



Just noticed your links to websites to help with the animals. My cousin actively works to help prevent poaching of tigers. She has told me much about the elephant's plight. Looks as if it is time for me to help with a little money. So sad  what some are willing to do to these glorious animals for money. Perhaps many of these people would starve and are so pressed to support their families they have no choice. I don't know the answer but it concerns me.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Izzy48 said:


> Just noticed your links to websites to help with the animals. My cousin actively works to help prevent poaching of tigers. She has told me much about the elephant's plight. Looks as if it is time for me to help with a little money. So sad  what some are willing to do to these glorious animals for money. Perhaps many of these people would starve and are so pressed to support their families they have no choice. I don't know the answer but it concerns me.



Education is key.

There are several organizations that go in and help the locals understand how important all these keystone species are.  They try to explain to them how there are no medicinal or magical qualities to any part of an animal. They show them how to protect their farms.  They recruit more and more people to patrol for poachers and even try to convince poachers to change sides.

Its an uphill battle but progress is being made. [emoji1360]


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Oh no! After I read your comment, I went back and looked at the bag again and noticed there were several pictures of it. After looking at it from those angles, I like the bag even more. Just don't have the budget for it.  Maybe I will continue to think on it.


Wait until you have your dress.  Even though the bag is beautiful, it may not necessarily look great with the dress.  I bought a very inexpensive bag, and it did coordinate well with my dress, but once at the reception, I had the owner of the venue put the bag away for me, so I didn't need to be concerned.  People do steal.  My daughter's new husband's grandmother had a story for us.  At her wedding, someone stole the cake knife!  Many years later a relative(don't remember, but maybe a cousin) confessed and gave it back.  
My current obsession is those who came to the wedding AND GAVE NO GIFT.  So many gave wonderful gifts, much more than expected, yet these others are grating on me.  I just need to let it go.  Also, I now REALLY understand the bridal registry.  Those are the things the couple want.  The gifts prior to the wedding were all from the registry(Zola is great!) but those brought to the wedding--really? A  friend of mine who has girls college age and above said she tell them to go and get something that the bride would not know the price of--not a registry item.  That way they can buy a cheaper gift.  Well!  The couple would rather have the low priced item on the registry than the low priced item they cannot take back and did not want.  
I can ramble forever...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I have looked everywhere for dresses and found a great dress at Dillards for the rehearsal dinner. It was marked reduced to $!00 so I was thrilled but it was really reduced to $70. We are already over a huge budget my husband set and it is getting frosty with our money conversations. I paid for her dress myself and it has never been considered part of the budget but it was a Lazaro and the cost was over the top. I almost fainted when I found out the cost for the veil. I will be getting in contact soon as I need advice.
> 
> The future mother-in-law and I are going to Atlanta on Thursday to try on dresses at Lori's so we will see if we find anything. Since we purchased the dress there we are given a percentage off our dresses. However, after asking advice from Skyqueen and Elaine I may have already found a dress.
> 
> Be sure to post some pictures. I would love to see your dress and your daughter's because I know it was a beautiful wedding.


Forgive me for adding my 2 cents but I have seen both dresses and they're gorgeous! Izzy is tall and can wear both styles. A very hard decision!!!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Wait until you have your dress.  Even though the bag is beautiful, it may not necessarily look great with the dress.  I bought a very inexpensive bag, and it did coordinate well with my dress, but once at the reception, I had the owner of the venue put the bag away for me, so I didn't need to be concerned.  People do steal.  My daughter's new husband's grandmother had a story for us.  At her wedding, someone stole the cake knife!  Many years later a relative(don't remember, but maybe a cousin) confessed and gave it back.
> My current obsession is those who came to the wedding AND GAVE NO GIFT.  So many gave wonderful gifts, much more than expected, yet these others are grating on me.  I just need to let it go.  Also, I now REALLY understand the bridal registry.  Those are the things the couple want.  The gifts prior to the wedding were all from the registry(Zola is great!) but those brought to the wedding--really? A  friend of mine who has girls college age and above said she tell them to go and get something that the bride would not know the price of--not a registry item.  That way they can buy a cheaper gift.  Well!  The couple would rather have the low priced item on the registry than the low priced item they cannot take back and did not want.
> I can ramble forever...


Not to stir the pot but how can anyone go to a wedding and not buy a gift?


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Forgive me for adding my 2 cents but I have seen both dresses and they're gorgeous! Izzy is tall and can wear both styles. A very hard decision!!!


It is difficult and frankly I don't think I need to go to Atlanta. Just decide which to order but the color you suggested still resonates with me., Will have to ask my daughter if she would want a color so bold, Plus I still like the cocoa, 

Barbee, I am going to wait on the bag because the dress costs more than I want to pay!! So, no money for the bag as all goes into the wedding.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Not to stir the pot but how can anyone go to a wedding and not buy a gift?


I have never been to a wedding without having already given a gift but if not I take one and leave it on the gift table. I find now there is always a box for cards with money as gifts. I have only done that twice.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Not to stir the pot but how can anyone go to a wedding and not buy a gift?


No idea.  I usually give money or a gift card to one of the stores where the registry is located.  The last few weddings have been for couples who already had homes and were older.  I’d rather they buy what they want.  I don’t like those funds where you deposit money for the honeymoon...for some reason, I find that tacky.


----------



## barbee

Izzy, can we see t


Izzy48 said:


> It is difficult and frankly I don't think I need to go to Atlanta. Just decide which to order but the color you suggested still resonates with me., Will have to ask my daughter if she would want a color so bold, Plus I still like the cocoa,
> 
> Barbee, I am going to wait on the bag because the dress costs more than I want to pay!! So, no money for the bag as all goes into the wedding.


I agree!  If you do get a bag, and don't want to spend much, you can still find something cute.  Wear it once, it has then served it's purpose!  I probably spent about $100 or a little more.  I have no need to use it again, but it was perfect for the dress.  This can be a fun thing to do, since we all love bags--look at inexpensive bags on line, and find the best for a low price.  Ha ha--we are not used to doing that!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Not to stir the pot but how can anyone go to a wedding and not buy a gift?


Yes, that one left me scratching my head, too! Seriously???


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Not to stir the pot but how can anyone go to a wedding and not buy a gift?


Not everyone knows what is expected. When I got married, there were a lot of college friends who didn't know there was a registry, probably didn't even know what a registry was. A bunch of friends went in together and bought a set of dishes they brought to the wedding, even though we had others picked for the registry. I thought it was very thoughtful of them even if a little off the mark. I personally would never bring a gift to the wedding. I would buy something from the registry and have it delivered before the wedding. To me, that is what you are supposed to do but not everyone knows. Some people don't RSVP either, just show up.


----------



## Passau

Hello Everyone,  Does anyone have any fun holiday traditions?  With Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Hanukah coming up, I thought  I should see if anyone has any fun traditions or recipes to share? 
Every Halloween we start at our neighbors house as it was the first house we took our daughter to when she first started Trick or Treating!  We always invite our single friends over for Thanksgiving and our traditional Thanksgiving desert is a Ben and Jerry's pint of your favorite flavor! Yes, you can take it home if you don't finish it!! Every Christmas I go to the movies alone before we eat so I can have some alone time before all the celebrating!  What fun traditions do you do?


----------



## bisbee

Passau said:


> Hello Everyone,  Does anyone have any fun holiday traditions?  With Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Hanukah coming up, I thought  I should see if anyone has any fun traditions or recipes to share?
> Every Halloween we start at our neighbors house as it was the first house we took our daughter to when she first started Trick or Treating!  We always invite our single friends over for Thanksgiving and our traditional Thanksgiving desert is a Ben and Jerry's pint of your favorite flavor! Yes, you can take it home if you don't finish it!! Every Christmas I go to the movies alone before we eat so I can have some alone time before all the celebrating!  What fun traditions do you do?



On Christmas Day we normally go to DH’s ex’s house...his daughter’s birthday is Christmas and her mother gives her a brunch.  I imagine this will stop at some point...she will be 31 and is unattached.  Her girlfriends who are married, some of whom have children, are dropping off the guest list it seems...they have other obligations.

We sometimes go to a movie and then carry out Chinese for dinner, which seems to be a tradition among many Jewish families!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> sometimes go to a movie and then carry out Chinese for dinner, which seems to be a tradition among many Jewish families!


I love it! When my darling Harold was alive my family and Harold's family had Christmas together for years. We always had Chinese food. Harold wasn't a practicing Jew and was married to a Catholic so they always celebrated Christmas...except when it came to Christmas dinner. 
Thanks for the memories, Bis...I miss my Harold


----------



## Passau

Love the Chinese food idea for Christmas as I'm vegetarian so I don't eat traditional "Christmas dinner" .  I have to cook the traditional "Christmas dinner" as my DH and DD are not vegetarian and would miss the turkey with all the trimmings....


----------



## whateve

My mother always served hors d'ouerves for dinner on Christmas Eve. I loved it. I did it for many years with my kids too.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I was searching for "age-appropriate" bags and then I came across this "article" paid for by Brahmin.  This article was giving examples for 20, 30 and 40....and then I was looking for 50. There wasn't one. People live to be over 100 these days. Anyway, I was surprised it was Brahmin, because when I was younger, I thought them suitable for "ladies of a certain age." (I think I was 29 or 30.....lol). Is this what it means to become invisible? I wouldn't mind an invisibility cloak---that could come in handy!

I really liked this backpack. (I have a large backpack in black), but now fall is here  I really wanted a smaller one in black and I liked this one; (it's on sale.) It is a Radley London and I like that there is a zipper pocket hidden the back. I was worried that it might be too youthful. I'm told I look young for my age. Many of the backpacks/handbags don't have that hidden pocket or slip pocket.  I could remove the dog.


----------



## barbee

whateve said:


> Not everyone knows what is expected. When I got married, there were a lot of college friends who didn't know there was a registry, probably didn't even know what a registry was. A bunch of friends went in together and bought a set of dishes they brought to the wedding, even though we had others picked for the registry. I thought it was very thoughtful of them even if a little off the mark. I personally would never bring a gift to the wedding. I would buy something from the registry and have it delivered before the wedding. To me, that is what you are supposed to do but not everyone knows. Some people don't RSVP either, just show up.


I am trying to settle myself down on this issue!  Who did not bring gifts? Lots of young people, such as my daughter's friend, whose wedding she was in some years back;  my daughter's co -worker, whose shower and wedding my daughter went to THIS YEAR, and gave gifts to both(didn't get a shower gift from her either, even though she came to the shower), my daughter's maid of honor; a friend from high school, whose wedding my daughter and  I(husband too) went to and gave gifts.  Shall I go on????  These young people are really up on the bridal registry thing, I am the one who needed some coaching.  Let me jump off my high horse now!  We have dear friends who gave wonderful gifts, so I suppose that makes up for the others.  
As  these people have a year to give a gift, maybe it will happen.  But somehow I doubt that!  If I was writing the etiquette rules, I would say a month after the wedding is long enough.  At a year, anyone would totally forget to send a gift, especially if they forgot so easily in the wedding time frame.


----------



## barbee

starbucksqueen said:


> I was searching for "age-appropriate" bags and then I came across this "article" paid for by Brahmin.  This article was giving examples for 20, 30 and 40....and then I was looking for 50. There wasn't one. People live to be over 100 these days. Anyway, I was surprised it was Brahmin, because when I was younger, I thought them suitable for "ladies of a certain age." (I think I was 29 or 30.....lol). Is this what it means to become invisible? I wouldn't mind an invisibility cloak---that could come in handy!
> 
> I really liked this backpack. (I have a large backpack in black), but now fall is here  I really wanted a smaller one in black and I liked this one; (it's on sale.) It is a Radley London and I like that there is a zipper pocket hidden the back. I was worried that it might be too youthful. I'm told I look young for my age. Many of the backpacks/handbags don't have that hidden pocket or slip pocket.  I could remove the dog.


This is a very smart looking backpack.  I would simply ignore your age, if you feel great with it. Really, who says a backpack is for only young people? Even the dog is cute--it's not one of those large stuffed animals which may have been taken from a two year old's room, as we see on some bags.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Thanks. I do have other backpacks. One is a Dooney and Bourke, so I didn't have to "think" about that one.  This one I stopped to think about, because it is trendier. It's a tricky thing.


----------



## barbee

starbucksqueen said:


> Thanks. I do have other backpacks. One is a Dooney and Bourke, so I didn't have to "think" about that one.  This one I stopped to think about, because it is trendier. It's a tricky thing.


You say trendier--I say modern, clean.  To me, it is a handbag in backpack form.  Actually, if I was wanting one, this would be high on my list!  Do I sound like your sales associate???


----------



## starbucksqueen

I love the look...it's just I see very cheap versions in H&M, Mandee or Rainbow. Btw, the extremely cheap versions dont have that inner pocket YSL created  the original, of course. As for the sales pitch, you did a pretty good job.


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> I am trying to settle myself down on this issue!  Who did not bring gifts? Lots of young people, such as my daughter's friend, whose wedding she was in some years back;  my daughter's co -worker, whose shower and wedding my daughter went to THIS YEAR, and gave gifts to both(didn't get a shower gift from her either, even though she came to the shower), my daughter's maid of honor; a friend from high school, whose wedding my daughter and  I(husband too) went to and gave gifts.  Shall I go on????  These young people are really up on the bridal registry thing, I am the one who needed some coaching.  Let me jump off my high horse now!  We have dear friends who gave wonderful gifts, so I suppose that makes up for the others.
> As  these people have a year to give a gift, maybe it will happen.  But somehow I doubt that!  If I was writing the etiquette rules, I would say a month after the wedding is long enough.  At a year, anyone would totally forget to send a gift, especially if they forgot so easily in the wedding time frame.



Just one thought about the maid of honor.  Perhaps she had already spent so much on the bachelorette party and her dress that she couldn’t afford a gift?  As far as the others, I see no excuse!


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> This is a very smart looking backpack.  I would simply ignore your age, if you feel great with it. Really, who says a backpack is for only young people? Even the dog is cute--it's not one of those large stuffed animals which may have been taken from a two year old's room, as we see on some bags.


Agree.  I cringe when I see a Birkin with all kinds of cutesy VERY expensive charms hanging from it.  Really?


----------



## skyqueen

starbucksqueen said:


> I was searching for "age-appropriate" bags and then I came across this "article" paid for by Brahmin.  This article was giving examples for 20, 30 and 40....and then I was looking for 50. There wasn't one. People live to be over 100 these days. Anyway, I was surprised it was Brahmin, because when I was younger, I thought them suitable for "ladies of a certain age." (I think I was 29 or 30.....lol). Is this what it means to become invisible? I wouldn't mind an invisibility cloak---that could come in handy!
> 
> I really liked this backpack. (I have a large backpack in black), but now fall is here  I really wanted a smaller one in black and I liked this one; (it's on sale.) It is a Radley London and I like that there is a zipper pocket hidden the back. I was worried that it might be too youthful. I'm told I look young for my age. Many of the backpacks/handbags don't have that hidden pocket or slip pocket.  I could remove the dog.


Cool BP! As Barbee/Whateve posted...clean lines, no extra fuss. I love the little Scottie dog...if the other side of the dog charm isn't marked maybe you could get your initial(s) embossed?


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I am trying to settle myself down on this issue!  Who did not bring gifts? Lots of young people, such as my daughter's friend, whose wedding she was in some years back;  my daughter's co -worker, whose shower and wedding my daughter went to THIS YEAR, and gave gifts to both(didn't get a shower gift from her either, even though she came to the shower), my daughter's maid of honor; a friend from high school, whose wedding my daughter and  I(husband too) went to and gave gifts.  Shall I go on????  These young people are really up on the bridal registry thing, I am the one who needed some coaching.  Let me jump off my high horse now!  We have dear friends who gave wonderful gifts, so I suppose that makes up for the others.
> As  these people have a year to give a gift, maybe it will happen.  But somehow I doubt that!  If I was writing the etiquette rules, I would say a month after the wedding is long enough.  At a year, anyone would totally forget to send a gift, especially if they forgot so easily in the wedding time frame.


Look on the bright side...your daughter won't have to write a "thank you" card!


----------



## BigPurseSue

starbucksqueen said:


> I was searching for "age-appropriate" bags and then I came across this "article" paid for by Brahmin.  This article was giving examples for 20, 30 and 40....and then I was looking for 50. There wasn't one. People live to be over 100 these days. Anyway, I was surprised it was Brahmin, because when I was younger, I thought them suitable for "ladies of a certain age." (I think I was 29 or 30.....lol). Is this what it means to become invisible? I wouldn't mind an invisibility cloak---that could come in handy!
> 
> I really liked this backpack. (I have a large backpack in black), but now fall is here  I really wanted a smaller one in black and I liked this one; (it's on sale.) It is a Radley London and I like that there is a zipper pocket hidden the back. I was worried that it might be too youthful. I'm told I look young for my age. Many of the backpacks/handbags don't have that hidden pocket or slip pocket.  I could remove the dog.



I like it. 

I spotted not long ago a woman of a certain age with long silver hair, white shirt, black pants, wearing a black leather backpack purse similar to this. I thought she looked rather elegant.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I did break down and order it . . . it was on sale at Macy's, but QVC is actually selling it at a better price at 20 bucks cheaper. Got all excited and then discovered that it hasn't shipped yet.  Really wanted to go to Macy's and see it in person, but didn't feel like it. If I'm patient, I'll save about $20 more. This is not an item that I would pay full price for. Ralph Lauren also has their version which looks quite elegant--but no hidden pocket. (one should be on the inside so that it is against the back) However,  the Ralph Lauren isn't on sale, but that actually might turn up at a Marshall's or TJ Maxx.  Radley is a British brand, so it's not likely to pop up in an outlet.


----------



## BigPurseSue

starbucksqueen said:


> I did break down and order it . . . it was on sale at Macy's, but QVC is actually selling it at a better price at 20 bucks cheaper. Got all excited and then discovered that it hasn't shipped yet.  Really wanted to go to Macy's and see it in person, but didn't feel like it. If I'm patient, I'll save about $20 more. This is not an item that I would pay full price for. Ralph Lauren also has their version which looks quite elegant--but no hidden pocket. (one should be on the inside so that it is against the back) However,  the Ralph Lauren isn't on sale, but that actually might turn up at a Marshall's or TJ Maxx.  Radley is a British brand, so it's not likely to pop up in an outlet.



I think the thing with Macy's is to snag things when they have one of their sales. Macy's recently had Radley bags on sale with deep discounts, both in the stores and on the Macy's web site. And if I remember correctly I think the discount was 30 percent off retail, maybe more. By chance I was cutting through a Macy's and looked at the Radleys. They were _really _nice! Oh how I was tempted! I did not see any backpacks however.


----------



## Lilybarb

Oooh great thread! I wanna join! Finally something for US.


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> Oooh great thread! I wanna join! Finally something for US.


Welcome Lily...glad you found us!


----------



## ElainePG

Lilybarb said:


> Oooh great thread! I wanna join! Finally something for US.


Come play with us, Lily! We have fun on this thread!


----------



## Lilybarb

@ElainePG - As Big Girls know how to have fun --bwahaha!
Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## Lilybarb

Hey ladies, just an fyi, my quote response has stopped quoting for some unknown reason to me, so I have begun responding by @yourname. No biggie- it works. 

I watched a skit today, SNL’s The Loud Famiy, and wished I had someone to laugh with who actually remembered it!  I wish they would put re-runs of the Original Saturday Night on. Sigh...


----------



## Passau

Welcome, Lily!  Glad you found us!


----------



## ElainePG

Lilybarb said:


> Hey ladies, just an fyi, my quote response has stopped quoting for some unknown reason to me, so I have begun responding by @yourname. No biggie- it works.
> 
> I watched a skit today, SNL’s The Loud Famiy, and wished I had someone to laugh with who actually remembered it!  I wish they would put re-runs of the Original Saturday Night on. Sigh...


I was a big fan of Gilda Radner. She was such a funny lady! So sad that she died young.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I was a big fan of Gilda Radner. She was such a funny lady! So sad that she died young.


I agree. I just set up her movie to record.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I agree. I just set up her movie to record.


Which movie is that?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Which movie is that?


It's called Gilda Live. It is a filmed version of her stage show. It is on TCM sometime this week.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Gilda.  She was brilliant, warm, and hysterically funny. I can't watch anything of hers without crying.


----------



## can_do_mom

I remember Gilda Radner. She was my favorite on SNL. I have always felt a kinship with her as I am an ovarian cancer survivor. Too many women are lost to that dreadful disease.


----------



## can_do_mom

I’ve been traveling and haven’t been on TPF lately. Glad to see more conversations on this thread! The kids and I are in New York until Saturday. Having a nice time but it’s cold! 

I’m enjoying my brief break before heading back to reality and the joys of packing and moving later this month. 

It was Mike’s and my 28th anniversary on Saturday. I was glad to be away for that milestone. 

@barbee I am just as surprised as you at the “missing” gifts at your daughter’s wedding but agree that letting it go is best. I’m glad it was a wonderful day for your family!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I remember Gilda Radner. She was my favorite on SNL. I have always felt a kinship with her as I am an ovarian cancer survivor. Too many women are lost to that dreadful disease.


I lost my best friend and a good friend to ovarian cancer. You are very lucky! Insidious damn disease 
Radner was fun...a quirky sense of humor. Gene Wilder on the other hand...not that nice!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I’ve been traveling and haven’t been on TPF lately. Glad to see more conversations on this thread! The kids and I are in New York until Saturday. Having a nice time but it’s cold!
> 
> I’m enjoying my brief break before heading back to reality and the joys of packing and moving later this month.
> 
> It was Mike’s and my 28th anniversary on Saturday. I was glad to be away for that milestone.
> 
> @barbee I am just as surprised as you at the “missing” gifts at your daughter’s wedding but agree that letting it go is best. I’m glad it was a wonderful day for your family!


Glad you were away! It's called self-preservation


----------



## starbucksqueen

As I recall, Gene didn't have a good end either. Alzheimer's--another scourge of humanity.  Gilda had an amazing talent; I never can watch clips of her without getting a lump in my throat. At least she lives on in SNL reruns.


----------



## whateve

can_do_mom said:


> I remember Gilda Radner. She was my favorite on SNL. I have always felt a kinship with her as I am an ovarian cancer survivor. Too many women are lost to that dreadful disease.


My mom had ovarian cancer.


----------



## barbee

I spent some time in my closet last night, as the weather was/is finally turning to fall.  I was able to slash 7-8 tops which helps my ins/outs for the year(I do it by category and was way over on new tops) and did some hand washing of the "fine washable" tops which are summery and sleeveless.  I realize now, how  many black tops I have, and how those are always the ones I like to continue buying.  I have actually delved into Lafayette 148, way over my price range as a non worker, casual type person.  I have found at least four on sale at Neiman Marcus, originally $395 and reduced to &60-$100.  Excellent quality, and I can justify.  Plus I love the look.  Another is on the way, with the additional 25% off the sale price that NM has periodically. 
Handbags?? I am content for this minute!
My new "want" is new every day china.  My rationale is: if and when we downsize, I want to have only one set of casual dinnerware.  We currently have 3 sets, and the oldest, Portmeirion, has many less pieces than originally.  Oddly enough, the microwave takes its toll on it.  I suppose nothing lasts forever. But, I believe it may be 25 years old.  Good grief! Isn't that enough justification?  My  daughter picked a Juliska pattern for her wedding registry, and it is  as expensive as fine china, but she will use for all meals, so a smart move in the long run.  Now I want that brand.   It will be cheaper than a new designer bag.  
Sorry for the ramble!!


----------



## chessmont

whateve said:


> My mom had ovarian cancer.


Oh I am so sorry...


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My mom had ovarian cancer.


Oh, gosh... I'm so sorry @whateve .


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I spent some time in my closet last night, as the weather was/is finally turning to fall.  I was able to slash 7-8 tops which helps my ins/outs for the year(I do it by category and was way over on new tops) and did some hand washing of the "fine washable" tops which are summery and sleeveless.  I realize now, how  many black tops I have, and how those are always the ones I like to continue buying.  I have actually delved into Lafayette 148, way over my price range as a non worker, casual type person.  I have found at least four on sale at Neiman Marcus, originally $395 and reduced to &60-$100.  Excellent quality, and I can justify.  Plus I love the look.  Another is on the way, with the additional 25% off the sale price that NM has periodically.
> Handbags?? I am content for this minute!
> My new "want" is new every day china.  My rationale is: if and when we downsize, I want to have only one set of casual dinnerware.  We currently have 3 sets, and the oldest, Portmeirion, has many less pieces than originally.  Oddly enough, the microwave takes its toll on it.  I suppose nothing lasts forever. But, I believe it may be 25 years old.  Good grief! Isn't that enough justification?  My  daughter picked a Juliska pattern for her wedding registry, and it is  as expensive as fine china, but she will use for all meals, so a smart move in the long run.  Now I want that brand.   It will be cheaper than a new designer bag.
> Sorry for the ramble!!


I didn't know anything about Lafayette 148, so I just went to the Neiman Marcus website and looked at their tops. Sooooo pretty! And sounds as though you got some great bargains.

What style tops do you like? They had some really nice button-down shirts that looked as though they could be worn either semi-dressy or more casually. I pretty much live in cashmere sweaters here on the coast, so they wouldn't work for me, but they looked perfect for warmer-weather places.


----------



## barbee

Cancer seems to be in every family, doesn't it?  In every realm of life, we have friends, associates... and as we age, we see more occurrences.  So sad. Yet so many brave people beat it!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know anything about Lafayette 148, so I just went to the Neiman Marcus website and looked at their tops. Sooooo pretty! And sounds as though you got some great bargains.
> 
> What style tops do you like? They had some really nice button-down shirts that looked as though they could be worn either semi-dressy or more casually. I pretty much live in cashmere sweaters here on the coast, so they wouldn't work for me, but they looked perfect for warmer-weather places.


The ones I have been drawn to have some type of bell sleeve, or at least what I would call a different sleeve.  I just sent back a beautiful mint green with sleeves that had ties.  I loved it, but I pictured a spot on the front the moment I put food in my mouth.  Just didn't want to take a chance.
I love cashmere, but with our weather, I am way too hot,  I know cashmere is supposed to deal nicely with heat, but it just will not, for me.
By the way, I saw your new Gucci on the other thread.  I simply love it!  So jealous.  You will be smiling when you wear it!


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> Cancer seems to be in every family, doesn't it?  In every realm of life, we have friends, associates... and as we age, we see more occurrences.  So sad. Yet so many brave people beat it!


I used to be able to tell doctors that no one in my family had cancer. Then both my parents got it. So you never know. People are living longer and eventually something is going to get you.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know anything about Lafayette 148, so I just went to the Neiman Marcus website and looked at their tops. Sooooo pretty! And sounds as though you got some great bargains.
> 
> What style tops do you like? They had some really nice button-down shirts that looked as though they could be worn either semi-dressy or more casually. I pretty much live in cashmere sweaters here on the coast, so they wouldn't work for me, but they looked perfect for warmer-weather places.


Last year I had a small rip in one of my favorite cashmere sweaters so I put it in a mending pile, then didn't get to it for 6 months. By that time, moths had gotten to it. I could kick myself. If I had just left it in the closet, the cedar would have kept that from happening.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> The ones I have been drawn to have some type of bell sleeve, or at least what I would call a different sleeve.  I just sent back a beautiful mint green with sleeves that had ties.  I loved it, but I pictured a spot on the front the moment I put food in my mouth.  Just didn't want to take a chance.
> I love cashmere, but with our weather, I am way too hot,  I know cashmere is supposed to deal nicely with heat, but it just will not, for me.
> By the way, I saw your new Gucci on the other thread.  I simply love it!  So jealous.  You will be smiling when you wear it!


Thank you... yes, I’m definitely smiling!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Last year I had a small rip in one of my favorite cashmere sweaters so I put it in a mending pile, then didn't get to it for 6 months. By that time, moths had gotten to it. I could kick myself. If I had just left it in the closet, the cedar would have kept that from happening.


So frustrating! I use those Moth Away bags in all my closets and bureaus. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> I remember Gilda Radner. She was my favorite on SNL. I have always felt a kinship with her as I am an ovarian cancer survivor. Too many women are lost to that dreadful disease.





skyqueen said:


> I lost my best friend and a good friend to ovarian cancer. You are very lucky! Insidious damn disease





whateve said:


> My mom had ovarian cancer.


----------



## can_do_mom

whateve said:


> My mom had ovarian cancer.


I am sorry to hear that @whateve .  Was she able to overcome it? It’s been 18+ years for me. My recovery was not expected but here I am.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I knew of two people who had ovarian cancer: one had stage III in her teens; she's still alive and kicking in her forties. Her daughter is a child actor.  The other woman had ovarian cancer in middle age and cancer reappeared in her spine 27 years later. It was sad; she had made it to age 78,  I believe.  At least she made it to old age. So you really never know.


----------



## can_do_mom

starbucksqueen said:


> I knew of two people who had ovarian cancer: one had stage III in her teens; she's still alive and kicking in her forties. Her daughter is a child actor.  The other woman had ovarian cancer in middle age and cancer reappeared in her spine 27 years later. It was sad; she had made it to age 78,  I believe.  At least she made it to old age. So you really never know.


I was stage III as well. I really don’t dwell on it but admit that my dear husband never had that freedom. He was forever worried about my health after my diagnosis. My sister was also stage III triple negative inflammatory breast cancer. Six years later she’s still here as well. Her doctors couldn’t believe her amazing recovery.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> My mom had ovarian cancer.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Thank you... yes, I’m definitely smiling!


Did you get a new bag, Elaine? Don't hold out on us...post pics!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Did you get a new bag, Elaine? Don't hold out on us...post pics!


Okey-dokey... I'll brag my bag! Next post!!


----------



## ElainePG

Ready for some pretty handbag pictures? I haven't bought a new handbag in a couple of years... nothing really excited me, and I certainly have plenty of beautiful bags in my collection! But last month I was crowsing onthe Gucci site (because, bored) and I suddenly saw a bag that made my heart go pitty-pat. It's from their new Queen Margaret line (the one with the big honking bees) and at first I couldn't decided if I loved it or hated it.

Well, The Hubster and I were going to be in San Francisco the following month, so I called the Gucci boutique to see if they had it in stock. No, but they could have it transferred, with no obligation for me to purchase if it didn't work out. Of course, the minute I saw it, I was head over heels. So last week I became the proud owner of this gorgeous flap shoulder bag. 

It's a perfect everyday size for me at 10.5" across. And even though the bee is a bit over the top (can you say 1980s???) I prefer to think of it as retro. I wear it with my usual casual daytime outfits of jeans or plack pants & a cashmere sweater. The bag elevates the look, but it doesn't fight with it.


----------



## starbucksqueen

That's a lovely bag. There's nothing like a new bag to lift your spirits and make your heart do that pitty-pat thing. . Thanks for sharing pics.
Wear it well.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Ready for some pretty handbag pictures? I haven't bought a new handbag in a couple of years... nothing really excited me, and I certainly have plenty of beautiful bags in my collection! But last month I was crowsing onthe Gucci site (because, bored) and I suddenly saw a bag that made my heart go pitty-pat. It's from their new Queen Margaret line (the one with the big honking bees) and at first I couldn't decided if I loved it or hated it.
> 
> Well, The Hubster and I were going to be in San Francisco the following month, so I called the Gucci boutique to see if they had it in stock. No, but they could have it transferred, with no obligation for me to purchase if it didn't work out. Of course, the minute I saw it, I was head over heels. So last week I became the proud owner of this gorgeous flap shoulder bag.
> 
> It's a perfect everyday size for me at 10.5" across. And even though the bee is a bit over the top (can you say 1980s???) I prefer to think of it as retro. I wear it with my usual casual daytime outfits of jeans or plack pants & a cashmere sweater. The bag elevates the look, but it doesn't fight with it.
> 
> View attachment 4230926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230925



I LOVE it! I think the bee is great and adds something special to the bag. 

Were bees a thing in the 1980s? I don't think bees ever go out of style. 

I think the red is marvelous too. Agree that it's a bag that will elevate a casual style. What a fun bag to carry!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Ready for some pretty handbag pictures? I haven't bought a new handbag in a couple of years... nothing really excited me, and I certainly have plenty of beautiful bags in my collection! But last month I was crowsing onthe Gucci site (because, bored) and I suddenly saw a bag that made my heart go pitty-pat. It's from their new Queen Margaret line (the one with the big honking bees) and at first I couldn't decided if I loved it or hated it.
> 
> Well, The Hubster and I were going to be in San Francisco the following month, so I called the Gucci boutique to see if they had it in stock. No, but they could have it transferred, with no obligation for me to purchase if it didn't work out. Of course, the minute I saw it, I was head over heels. So last week I became the proud owner of this gorgeous flap shoulder bag.
> 
> It's a perfect everyday size for me at 10.5" across. And even though the bee is a bit over the top (can you say 1980s???) I prefer to think of it as retro. I wear it with my usual casual daytime outfits of jeans or plack pants & a cashmere sweater. The bag elevates the look, but it doesn't fight with it.
> 
> View attachment 4230926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230925


I love this bag, Elaine.  Even though I hadn't wanted any new bags, this would/will be first on my list.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Ready for some pretty handbag pictures? I haven't bought a new handbag in a couple of years... nothing really excited me, and I certainly have plenty of beautiful bags in my collection! But last month I was crowsing onthe Gucci site (because, bored) and I suddenly saw a bag that made my heart go pitty-pat. It's from their new Queen Margaret line (the one with the big honking bees) and at first I couldn't decided if I loved it or hated it.
> 
> Well, The Hubster and I were going to be in San Francisco the following month, so I called the Gucci boutique to see if they had it in stock. No, but they could have it transferred, with no obligation for me to purchase if it didn't work out. Of course, the minute I saw it, I was head over heels. So last week I became the proud owner of this gorgeous flap shoulder bag.
> 
> It's a perfect everyday size for me at 10.5" across. And even though the bee is a bit over the top (can you say 1980s???) I prefer to think of it as retro. I wear it with my usual casual daytime outfits of jeans or plack pants & a cashmere sweater. The bag elevates the look, but it doesn't fight with it.
> 
> View attachment 4230926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230925


OMG, Elaine...I love it! Perfect size, love the red trim and bees "achieve the impossible"...that's why Joan Rivers used them as her signature


----------



## whateve

can_do_mom said:


> I am sorry to hear that @whateve .  Was she able to overcome it? It’s been 18+ years for me. My recovery was not expected but here I am.


Thank you. She was stage 4 when she was diagnosed but that was because of her age. They were able to get rid of it but then she got cancer in her brain and then in her lungs. Luckily she wasn't in pain. It took several years to defeat her. My father had a terrible time dealing with it. She was always the healthy one. She always thought she would outlive him.


----------



## ElainePG

starbucksqueen said:


> That's a lovely bag. There's nothing like a new bag to lift your spirits and make your heart do that pitty-pat thing. . Thanks for sharing pics.
> Wear it well.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> I LOVE it! I think the bee is great and adds something special to the bag.
> 
> Were bees a thing in the 1980s? I don't think bees ever go out of style.
> 
> I think the red is marvelous too. Agree that it's a bag that will elevate a casual style. What a fun bag to carry!


Thank you! I’m not sure if bees were a thing in the 1980s... I just meant the oversized, kinda glitzy clasp in general. Wasn’t oversized jewelry fashionable in the 1980s? I seem to remember wearing lots of gold chains, instead of one discreet one...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> OMG, Elaine...I love it! Perfect size, love the red trim and bees "achieve the impossible"...that's why Joan Rivers used them as her signature


Never knew that about either bees OR Joan Rivers! Great fun fact! This is now officially my “achieving the impossible “ handbag!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I love this bag, Elaine.  Even though I hadn't wanted any new bags, this would/will be first on my list.


Thank you, Barbee!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thank you. She was stage 4 when she was diagnosed but that was because of her age. They were able to get rid of it but then she got cancer in her brain and then in her lungs. Luckily she wasn't in pain. It took several years to defeat her. My father had a terrible time dealing with it. She was always the healthy one. She always thought she would outlive him.


That’s really sad. I’m so sorry.


----------



## can_do_mom

whateve said:


> Thank you. She was stage 4 when she was diagnosed but that was because of her age. They were able to get rid of it but then she got cancer in her brain and then in her lungs. Luckily she wasn't in pain. It took several years to defeat her. My father had a terrible time dealing with it. She was always the healthy one. She always thought she would outlive him.


Oh, @whateve that is so sad and I am so very sorry.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Never knew that about either bees OR Joan Rivers! Great fun fact! This is now officially my “achieving the impossible “ handbag!



Madeleine Albright always wore a bee brooch whenever she wanted to "float like a butterfly and sting like a bee." Which is why she wore a bee brooch during her meeting with Yasser Arafat. 

Amazing how many powerful women say it with bees.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> Thank you. She was stage 4 when she was diagnosed but that was because of her age. They were able to get rid of it but then she got cancer in her brain and then in her lungs. Luckily she wasn't in pain. It took several years to defeat her. My father had a terrible time dealing with it. She was always the healthy one. She always thought she would outlive him.



I'm so sorry, Whateve! What a terrible thing for all of you to have to go through. I can't even imagine how horrible it would be to watch one's mother suffer through cancer.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That’s really sad. I’m so sorry.





can_do_mom said:


> Oh, @whateve that is so sad and I am so very sorry.





BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry, Whateve! What a terrible thing for all of you to have to go through. I can't even imagine how horrible it would be to watch one's mother suffer through cancer.


Thank you. Your compassion makes me feel better.


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> Thank you. She was stage 4 when she was diagnosed but that was because of her age. They were able to get rid of it but then she got cancer in her brain and then in her lungs. Luckily she wasn't in pain. It took several years to defeat her. My father had a terrible time dealing with it. She was always the healthy one. She always thought she would outlive him.


So sorry whateve.  That sounds very similar to my mother’s ordeal, but she started with breast cancer.  It took 5 years for the cancer to come back in her bones, and another 5 years for it to defeat her.  She’s been gone almost 26 years now...seems like yesterday sometimes.  My father lived another 4 years after...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ready for some pretty handbag pictures? I haven't bought a new handbag in a couple of years... nothing really excited me, and I certainly have plenty of beautiful bags in my collection! But last month I was crowsing onthe Gucci site (because, bored) and I suddenly saw a bag that made my heart go pitty-pat. It's from their new Queen Margaret line (the one with the big honking bees) and at first I couldn't decided if I loved it or hated it.
> 
> Well, The Hubster and I were going to be in San Francisco the following month, so I called the Gucci boutique to see if they had it in stock. No, but they could have it transferred, with no obligation for me to purchase if it didn't work out. Of course, the minute I saw it, I was head over heels. So last week I became the proud owner of this gorgeous flap shoulder bag.
> 
> It's a perfect everyday size for me at 10.5" across. And even though the bee is a bit over the top (can you say 1980s???) I prefer to think of it as retro. I wear it with my usual casual daytime outfits of jeans or plack pants & a cashmere sweater. The bag elevates the look, but it doesn't fight with it.
> 
> View attachment 4230926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230925



It’s beautiful Elaine! looking forward to modeling pics


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> So sorry whateve.  That sounds very similar to my mother’s ordeal, but she started with breast cancer.  It took 5 years for the cancer to come back in her bones, and another 5 years for it to defeat her.  She’s been gone almost 26 years now...seems like yesterday sometimes.  My father lived another 4 years after...


Thank you. I'm sorry you had to go through it too. My father hung on for a few more years after my mother passed.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Madeleine Albright always wore a bee brooch whenever she wanted to "float like a butterfly and sting like a bee." Which is why she wore a bee brooch during her meeting with Yasser Arafat.
> 
> Amazing how many powerful women say it with bees.


A few years a go DH and I went to an exhibit of Medeleine Albright's pins. It was fabulous! Great story about wearing the bee during her Y.A. meeting.
With all this background info, I'm loving my new bag more & more!


----------



## starbucksqueen

No matter how they go, whether expected or not, it's hard to think of a parent's passing. My father passed away with lung cancer in 2005. He was tough and refused treatment (stubborn old man.) They had recommended lung removal. Very old school, but it's likely he would have lived.  October 18 was his birthday and I always feel that little tug in my heart this time of year.


----------



## whateve

starbucksqueen said:


> No matter how they go, whether expected or not, it's hard to think of a parent's passing. My father passed away with lung cancer in 2005. He was tough and refused treatment (stubborn old man.) They had recommended lung removal. Very old school, but it's likely he would have lived.  October 18 was his birthday and I always feel that little tug in my heart this time of year.


I'm so sorry for your loss. My father refused hospice care because it meant there was no hope. Yet he talked my mom into a second round of chemo because he didn't want to lose her. My mom passed on Halloween so I am also low this time of year.


----------



## starbucksqueen

So sorry. It's difficult. Didn't want to put a "like," because.....well... it's a tremendous loss and it never really goes away.  It's even harder because you have Halloween craziness. I'll be thinking of you on that day.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My father refused hospice care because it meant there was no hope. Yet he talked my mom into a second round of chemo because he didn't want to lose her. My mom passed on Halloween so I am also low this time of year.


Anniversaries are difficult times. My Dad died in early December (many years ago) and I always start feeling the sadness when Christmas decorations begin going up in town.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Hello, all. Happy Friday to you (if that applies.)
I sought opinions concerning the purchase of the Radley London backpack and I did get it through QVC, because they offered at $184 and free shipping. (That beat Macy's price by $22.) It arrived beautifully packaged. It's pebbled leather, but really soft with that nice leather smell. Zippers work smoothly and can easily be moved to either side to improve security. The small hidden pocket can hold my small wallet easily. Or my large smartphone--but not both. The zipper pocket at the front of the bag is shallow, but that will work  for either my phone or my fare card. Or keys.  In the large compartment, I can actually put a larger folding umbrella.  The little dog is adorable and I'd rather have that then a shiny name plate which can tarnish or gold embossing that fades after a few months. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## ElainePG

starbucksqueen said:


> Hello, all. Happy Friday to you (if that applies.)
> I sought opinions concerning the purchase of the Radley London backpack and I did get it through QVC, because they offered at $184 and free shipping. (That beat Macy's price by $22.) It arrived beautifully packaged. It's pebbled leather, but really soft with that nice leather smell. Zippers work smoothly and can easily be moved to either side to improve security. The small hidden pocket can hold my small wallet easily. Or my large smartphone--but not both. The zipper pocket at the front of the bag is shallow, but that will work  for either my phone or my fare card. Or keys.  In the large compartment, I can actually put a larger folding umbrella.  The little dog is adorable and I'd rather have that then a shiny name plate which can tarnish or gold embossing that fades after a few months. Thanks for all your input.


So glad to hear that it worked out for you!


----------



## Shelby33

Hi everyone, I don't know if you remember me from a few months ago, I had posted about a difficult time my pregnant daughter was going through and you were all so sweet and helpful! 
Roscoe was born this morning and mom and baby are doing great! Thanks again!


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if you remember me from a few months ago, I had posted about a difficult time my pregnant daughter was going through and you were all so sweet and helpful!
> Roscoe was born this morning and mom and baby are doing great! Thanks again!
> View attachment 4237214


Congratulations! He's a cutie!


----------



## ElainePG

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if you remember me from a few months ago, I had posted about a difficult time my pregnant daughter was going through and you were all so sweet and helpful!
> Roscoe was born this morning and mom and baby are doing great! Thanks again!
> View attachment 4237214


Oh, Shelby, this is wonderful news! And Roscoe is absolutely beautiful... thank you for the photo!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if you remember me from a few months ago, I had posted about a difficult time my pregnant daughter was going through and you were all so sweet and helpful!
> Roscoe was born this morning and mom and baby are doing great! Thanks again!
> View attachment 4237214



Oh yes I remember the post about your daughter! I'm so glad she is doing well and Roscoe has made a healthy entrance. Congratulations! What a sweetie!  Thank you for posting a picture!


----------



## Shelby33

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Shelby, this is wonderful news! And Roscoe is absolutely beautiful... thank you for the photo!





BigPurseSue said:


> Oh yes I remember the post about your daughter! I'm so glad she is doing well and Roscoe has made a healthy entrance. Congratulations! What a sweetie!  Thank you for posting a picture!





whateve said:


> Congratulations! He's a cutie!


Thank you so much ladies! And thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Katiesmama

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if you remember me from a few months ago, I had posted about a difficult time my pregnant daughter was going through and you were all so sweet and helpful!
> Roscoe was born this morning and mom and baby are doing great! Thanks again!
> View attachment 4237214


Such a beautiful baby, congratulations!


----------



## Shelby33

Katiesmama said:


> Such a beautiful baby, congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## ivdw

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if you remember me from a few months ago, I had posted about a difficult time my pregnant daughter was going through and you were all so sweet and helpful!
> Roscoe was born this morning and mom and baby are doing great! Thanks again!
> View attachment 4237214


So lovely, congratulations!


----------



## Shelby33

ivdw said:


> So lovely, congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## Lilybarb

ivdw said:


> So lovely, congratulations!





ivdw said:


> So lovely, congratulations!





Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if you remember me from a few months ago, I had posted about a difficult time my pregnant daughter was going through and you were all so sweet and helpful!
> Roscoe was born this morning and mom and baby are doing great! Thanks again!
> View attachment 4237214


Roscoe is Gorgeous! Looks like a little doll!!!!


----------



## barbee

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if you remember me from a few months ago, I had posted about a difficult time my pregnant daughter was going through and you were all so sweet and helpful!
> Roscoe was born this morning and mom and baby are doing great! Thanks again!
> View attachment 4237214


He is a beautiful baby!


----------



## Shelby33

barbee said:


> He is a beautiful baby!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Lilybarb said:


> Roscoe is Gorgeous! Looks like a little doll!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## bisbee

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you so much!


He is just beautiful...such a perfect little face!


----------



## Shelby33

bisbee said:


> He is just beautiful...such a perfect little face!


He is a cutie for sure! 
Thank you!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Adorable! Thanks for sharing the pic and congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## skyqueen

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you so much!


How wonderful...made my day!


----------



## Shelby33

skyqueen said:


> How wonderful...made my day!


That is awesome!


----------



## Shelby33

starbucksqueen said:


> Adorable! Thanks for sharing the pic and congratulations to you and your family.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Passau

Congratulations, Shelby!  A beautiful healthy grandson!  May he bring joy to all who know him!


----------



## Passau

Hi Everyone, I hope all of you who are able to get a flu shot this year, have gotten one!  I am allergic to it so I really hope that everyone else gets vaccinated.  I was surprised to learn that over 80,000 people died in the US last year from the flu!!
I developed an allergy to it after taking it for 30 years! I am very hyper when flu season starts as I have no immunity to it and this year on chemo, I am especially concerned about it.


----------



## whateve

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all of you who are able to get a flu shot this year, have gotten one!  I am allergic to it so I really hope that everyone else gets vaccinated.  I was surprised to learn that over 80,000 people died in the US last year from the flu!!
> I developed an allergy to it after taking it for 30 years! I am very hyper when flu season starts as I have no immunity to it and this year on chemo, I am especially concerned about it.


I got one. I've heard it doesn't always prevent you from getting the flu. Sometimes you'll get it but it won't be as bad. I've had flu before and it was terrible, especially since I have respiratory problems. One year I developed frozen shoulder after getting the shot so I was afraid to get it the next year, but now that I have frozen shoulder in both shoulders, I don't worry.

The best thing you can do is to stay away from sick people!  When my kids were living at home, they brought home viruses all the time. I don't sick as often now they have moved out.


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all of you who are able to get a flu shot this year, have gotten one!  I am allergic to it so I really hope that everyone else gets vaccinated.  I was surprised to learn that over 80,000 people died in the US last year from the flu!!
> I developed an allergy to it after taking it for 30 years! I am very hyper when flu season starts as I have no immunity to it and this year on chemo, I am especially concerned about it.


I finally got mine yesterday. I wanted to get one last month (that's when The Hubster got his) but at that time I was on so much Prednisone, my doctor said it wouldn't do me any good (I guess the steroids block the vaccine, or something... I didn't quite understand it, but I trust her!). So I finally dropped down on the Prednisone to only 10mg, and that was low enough to get the vaccine. Fingers crossed that it will kick in before I'm exposed to the flu. I'm staying out of crowds, and washing my hands like crazy!

I'm so sorry you can't get vaccinated... and SUPER sorry to hear you're on chemotherapy.  I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## bisbee

I got mine...I used to get it at work, but this year I went to Walgreens.

If you can’t get the vaccine, or your immune system is compromised for any reason, please be careful!


----------



## BigPurseSue

I'm getting the flu shot tomorrow. I get one every year. I don't want to pick up the flu and pass it on to someone who's elderly or ill--or going through chemo. Unfortunately the vaccine doesn't always work, they aren't always successful at guessing in advance which strains will be predominant in the flu season and tailoring the vaccine according. Last year's vaccine was pretty much a bomb at stopping two very nasty flu strains. But usually they're pretty much on the mark. Usually the vaccine is a good bet. So go get your vaccines people if you haven't already! 

Wishing you the best of luck and health, Passau! Chemo is a very tough thing to go through.  Please tell us if there's anything we can say to cheer you up. ("A little song, a little dance, a little seltzer down your pants..."  From the Mary Tyler Moore Show.) We're here for you!


----------



## Lilybarb

Speaking of flu shots, I would Highly Recommend shingles vaccines too! I am on biologics that pull immunity down <0 so I need to do all I can to lessen my chances of catching Anything. Plus, my poor brother had the shingles a few years back & believe me - you don’t want that painful crud!!! That disease can cause nerve pain for YEARS afterward, as it did to him. They have come out with a “new & improved” shingles vac. Please ask your doc or pharmacist (that’s where I get my vacs).


----------



## bisbee

Lilybarb said:


> Speaking of flu shots, I would Highly Recommend shingles vaccines too! I am on biologics that pull immunity down <0 so I need to do all I can to lessen my chances of catching Anything. Plus, my poor brother had the shingles a few years back & believe me - you don’t want that painful crud!!! That disease can cause nerve pain for YEARS afterward, as it did to him. They have come out with a “new & improved” shingles vac. Please ask your doc or pharmacist (that’s where I get my vacs).


Absolutely!  I got the “old” shingles vaccine...my doctor is going to give me the first of the new shots this month.  I believe there are 2 shots in the series.


----------



## Lilybarb

@bisbee - yes the new shingles vac is a 2 part injection. You get the first injection, then you have to wait at least 3 months for the 2nd injection. You can get it anytime within 3-6 months AFTER the first one. Hope this helps. I had no problem with either, but they are kinda painful as the serum is rather thick. Ask whoever sticks you to inject them slowly.


----------



## ElainePG

Lilybarb said:


> Speaking of flu shots, I would Highly Recommend shingles vaccines too! *I am on biologics* that pull immunity down <0 so I need to do all I can to lessen my chances of catching Anything. Plus, my poor brother had the shingles a few years back & believe me - you don’t want that painful crud!!! That disease can cause nerve pain for YEARS afterward, as it did to him. They have come out with a “new & improved” shingles vac. Please ask your doc or pharmacist (that’s where I get my vacs).


Absolutely! I'm on biologics also, and I've already had the first of the two Shingrex vaccinations. I'll be getting the second one in a month or two.


----------



## Lilybarb

ElainePG said:


> Absolutely! I'm on biologics also, and I've already had the first of the two Shingrex vaccinations. I'll be getting the second one in a month or two.


Those biologics are bad boys aren’t they. In the last 3 yrs docs have tried every one currently approved by the FDA. Scary meds imo. 
Oh- and thank you for calling the shingles vac by name. The name had escaped me.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Those biologics are bad boys aren’t they. In the last 3 yrs docs have tried every one currently approved by the FDA. Scary meds imo.
> Oh- and thank you for calling the shingles vac by name. The name had escaped me.


I meant....In the last 3 years docs have tried all the biologics currently approved by the FDA ON ME.  There! NOW the thought and sentence are complete!


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Speaking of flu shots, I would Highly Recommend shingles vaccines too! I am on biologics that pull immunity down <0 so I need to do all I can to lessen my chances of catching Anything. Plus, my poor brother had the shingles a few years back & believe me - you don’t want that painful crud!!! That disease can cause nerve pain for YEARS afterward, as it did to him. They have come out with a “new & improved” shingles vac. Please ask your doc or pharmacist (that’s where I get my vacs).


I know I should get it but I hate shots! I didn't get chicken pox until I was an adult. Actually I was 8 months pregnant with my second child. For awhile, the hospital was telling me I couldn't go in the maternity ward when I delivered, but everything cleared up in time so they let me. Then the baby had things that looked like pox but they assured me it was infant acne. My case of chicken pox was really mild. I wonder if that has any bearing on if I'll get shingles. I've known a few people with shingles and it was horrible.

I should also get the pneumonia vaccine as I have asthma.


----------



## Lilybarb

@whateve - wow, what a stressful thing to have to deal with during pregnancy. Glad all turned out well for you & the bambino!
I’ve never had chickenpox. I see little kids out in public sometimes that have or are getting over chicken pox, poor little things with those ugly spots on their faces, and I hightail it in the other direction!!


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> @whateve - wow, what a stressful thing to have to deal with during pregnancy. Glad all turned out well for you & the bambino!
> I’ve never had chickenpox. I see little kids out in public sometimes that have or are getting over chicken pox, poor little things with those ugly spots on their faces, and I hightail it in the other direction!!


People don't take the responsibility to keep sick kids at home. You should get the chicken pox vaccine. Usually adults get it worse. I don't know why I had it so mild.  I only had one other childhood disease - measles. My sister had mumps but I didn't catch it.


----------



## youngster

ElainePG said:


> Absolutely! I'm on biologics also, and I've already had the first of the two Shingrex vaccinations. I'll be getting the second one in a month or two.



I also got my first Shingrex vaccine a few weeks ago and will get the second in early February.  There is a shortage where I am so the wait is several months. I had chicken pox as an adult and it was miserable and I don't want any part of shingles whatsoever.  I did have a mild flu like reaction to the first shot.  Just body aches, arm was sore, and very, very low grade fever for about 24 hours.  It wasn't unpleasant.  I just lay on the sofa and read!


----------



## ElainePG

youngster said:


> I also got my first Shingrex vaccine a few weeks ago and will get the second in early February.  There is a shortage where I am so the wait is several months. I had chicken pox as an adult and it was miserable and I don't want any part of shingles whatsoever.  I did have a mild flu like reaction to the first shot.  Just body aches, arm was sore, and very, very low grade fever for about 24 hours.  It wasn't unpleasant.  I just lay on the sofa and read!


I was flu-ish too... it lasted a couple of days. But my doctor had warned me that it might happen, so I had blocked out the time. And anything is better than shingles!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

whateve said:


> People don't take the responsibility to keep sick kids at home. You should get the chicken pox vaccine. Usually adults get it worse. I don't know why I had it so mild.  I only had one other childhood disease - measles. My sister had mumps but I didn't catch it.


I didn't get chicken pox until I was 19 and it was TERRIBLE! It felt like something close to the flu but with lots of itchy bumps. Good times. 

Just today I googled at what age should one start to get the shingles vaccine. Not playing that game.


----------



## ElainePG

MooMooVT said:


> I didn't get chicken pox until I was 19 and it was TERRIBLE! It felt like something close to the flu but with lots of itchy bumps. Good times.
> 
> Just today I googled at what age should one start to get the shingles vaccine. Not playing that game.


The CDC says to get it at age 60. Or older.


----------



## chessmont

I never had the classic symptoms of chicken pox even the my brother got it when we were kids. Before I planned to get the vaccine, I had a blood test to see if I had had chicken pox. It showed that I did even though no symptoms. So anyone who thinks they never had it might think about getting tested to see if you have the antibodies consistent with the disease ( public service announcement over LOL)


----------



## bisbee

You do NOT want shingles...my ex had it and it was horrible.  A shot or two and a day of discomfort is nothing compared to shingles, which can often require hospitalization!

I had all of the childhood diseases except mumps...prior to vaccines.  I had German measles when I was 13, including a relapse after it cleared up.  I remember my mother was relieved I had it prior to childbearing years, but I recall being SO sick...it was a miserable experience.  My parents had to go to a Bar Mitzvah, and my mother had an older teenager come to stay with me because I was so sick!


----------



## starbucksqueen

My mother had measles before I was born. I'm alive and kicking. Didn't come out "perfect." At the time, I don't think measles vaccines existed. I can remember having the chicken pox during an historic Apollo event. I was sick and miserable, but was looking for the capsule circling the moon! (I was five or six.) My case was a "light" one; my brother also got them and was more miserable than I was.  Maybe  it was karma? I got them first and he made fun of me.  Well, now I am wondering if I shouldn't get that shingles vaccine, since I had a light case. Here's the funny thing: he's married to a militant anti-vacc who refuses to school her children. She thinks it will make them autistic. Obviously, people have reasons, but they put the whole population at risk. There are so many other things in the environment that perhaps one of them is the cause?  I am kind of glad that I grew up "old school" with no-nonsense parents. Thankfully, I was exposed to a lot of these childhood diseases, too. It wasn't negligence; it was the common wisdom of the time. Millions of people in the U.S. grew up under this wisdom and survived


----------



## BigPurseSue

bisbee said:


> You do NOT want shingles...my ex had it and it was horrible.  A shot or two and a day of discomfort is nothing compared to shingles, which can often require hospitalization!



A friend who had shingles claimed it was far more painful and more misery-inducing than having a mastectomy and chemo. 

The thing is once you get shingles it keeps coming back. 

Please Starbucksqueen and anyone else who had a mild version of chickenpox as a kid, get the vaccine. It can save you a whole lot of pain and misery.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I meant to type "should" instead of "shouldn't."  They make it easier to get it; where I live, pharmacists can also give the injection.


----------



## whateve

starbucksqueen said:


> My mother had measles before I was born. I'm alive and kicking. Didn't come out "perfect." At the time, I don't think measles vaccines existed. I can remember having the chicken pox during an historic Apollo event. I was sick and miserable, but was looking for the capsule circling the moon! (I was five or six.) My case was a "light" one; my brother also got them and was more miserable than I was.  Maybe  it was karma? I got them first and he made fun of me.  Well, now I am wondering if I shouldn't get that shingles vaccine, since I had a light case. Here's the funny thing: he's married to a militant anti-vacc who refuses to school her children. She thinks it will make them autistic. Obviously, people have reasons, but they put the whole population at risk. There are so many other things in the environment that perhaps one of them is the cause?  I am kind of glad that I grew up "old school" with no-nonsense parents. Thankfully, I was exposed to a lot of these childhood diseases, too. It wasn't negligence; it was the common wisdom of the time. Millions of people in the U.S. grew up under this wisdom and survived


I think it is German measles that causes birth defects, not regular measles.


----------



## youngster

I'm still in my mid 50s, but my doctor told me to get the shingles vaccine and my insurance paid for it. They may be moving toward people over 50 being approved for it which I think is great.

There is a chicken pox vaccine too, of course, which both my kids had about 20 or so years ago. So, if you never had chicken pox, you might talk to your doctor about getting it. Apparently, people who have shingles can spread chicken pox. Yikes. And, having had chicken pox in my mid 20's, I was never more miserable. Still have a few scars too.


----------



## starbucksqueen

whateve said:


> I think it is German measles that causes birth defects, not regular measles.



That is correct.. Since I was very small, I wouldn't known the difference. i remember my mom saying "measles."  Regular measles during can cause premature birth and low birthweight and those two things  might have increased my risks and caused the problems.. This was through the ears of a small child, after all. My mom was probably trying to give the simplest explanation to an inquisitive child about health issues. But this thing about the measles always stayed with me. I remember that I had to have my measles vaccination, but not the rubella. That could have been for other reasons.  I grew up in the 1960s and 1970s. No more rubella to worry about. (At least in the U.S.)


----------



## ElainePG

starbucksqueen said:


> I meant to type "should" instead of "shouldn't."  They make it easier to get it; where I live, pharmacists can also give the injection.


Here (California), too. I got my vaccination at my local pharmacy. And my insurance paid for it. I only paid a small copay. But even if I had needed to pay the full amount, I would have done it. $$$ well spent!


----------



## skyqueen

Don't get me started on the chicken pox!!! I didn't get the chicken pox till I was 56...I'm sure some damn kid on the plane gave it to me! Actually not that bad so it must have been a mild case. Before my luck runs out I'm thinking of getting the shingles shot. 
On a happier note I just ordered this faux fur......
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1086745/Fuzz_Not_Fur/snow-knight-faux-fur-coat


----------



## youngster

skyqueen said:


> Don't get me started on the chicken pox!!! I didn't get the chicken pox till I was 56...I'm sure some damn kid on the plane gave it to me! Actually not that bad so it must have been a mild case. Before my luck runs out I'm thinking of getting the shingles shot.
> On a happier note I just ordered this faux fur......
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1086745/Fuzz_Not_Fur/snow-knight-faux-fur-coat



Oh gosh, at 56 I think that would have killed me!  You are so lucky that you had a mild case.  You must have a heck of an awesome immune system!  But, yeah, get the shingles vaccine.  I've heard stories of misery about it from friends and relatives and I think I saw that someone posted earlier that it can leave residual nerve pain for years afterward.


----------



## starbucksqueen

The like is for that gorgeous coat. A nice consolation for the chickenpox. As I typed this, I thought of smallpox. How fortunate that we don't have that. That was deadly.  Thanks to Dr. Jenner. Been working with a lot of history and children's materials--it just come out


----------



## youngster

I remember reading a biography of First Lady Abigail Adams and how she had herself and her children all inoculated for small pox back around 1775 or so which was a crazy and brave thing to do back then.  They basically intentionally infected themselves with what they hoped was a mild version of the disease and were then immune.  Not everyone survived this crude type of inoculation. The Adams all survived.  Apparently, a relative of John Adams was a doctor and was one of the first to develop the procedure which had to be. . . hmm . . . _revolutionary_ . . . for the time.


----------



## whateve

starbucksqueen said:


> That is correct.. Since I was very small, I wouldn't known the difference. i remember my mom saying "measles."  Regular measles during can cause premature birth and low birthweight and those two things  might have increased my risks and caused the problems.. This was through the ears of a small child, after all. My mom was probably trying to give the simplest explanation to an inquisitive child about health issues. But this thing about the measles always stayed with me. I remember that I had to have my measles vaccination, but not the rubella. That could have been for other reasons.  I grew up in the 1960s and 1970s. No more rubella to worry about. (At least in the U.S.)


I didn't get the rubella vaccination until I was planning on getting pregnant. Apparently it is a mild disease. The only problems are if you are pregnant when you get it.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Here (California), too. I got my vaccination at my local pharmacy. And my insurance paid for it. I only paid a small copay. But even if I had needed to pay the full amount, I would have done it. $$$ well spent!


We've gotten our vaccinations through the local health department, also in California. They are usually free. In October they set up at various places on different days so you don't have to go out of your way to get your flu vaccine.


----------



## Lilybarb

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/shingles/public/index.html

Says shingles vac recommended at age 50. Note it states “healthy adults”.
The immune-suppressed need all the help & vacs we can get!


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> I think it is German measles that causes birth defects, not regular measles.


Yes...I remember having measles when I was about 5...my parents kept me in a dark room because it was supposed to threaten your eyesight.  My brother, who is 4 years younger, got some type of early vaccine...he got a much lighter case.


----------



## MooMooVT

skyqueen said:


> Don't get me started on the chicken pox!!! I didn't get the chicken pox till I was 56...I'm sure some damn kid on the plane gave it to me! Actually not that bad so it must have been a mild case. Before my luck runs out I'm thinking of getting the shingles shot.
> On a happier note I just ordered this faux fur......
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1086745/Fuzz_Not_Fur/snow-knight-faux-fur-coat


Oh wow!! That beauty will make everything better


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> I didn't get the rubella vaccination until I was planning on getting pregnant. Apparently it is a mild disease. The only problems are if you are pregnant when you get it.


It wasn’t mild when I had it at 13...I remember I had it in my throat...brutal!


----------



## skyqueen

MooMooVT said:


> Oh wow!! That beauty will make everything better


Fingers crossed, Moo! Between last year and this year I've ordered 5 leopard long jackets/coats. None looked good. I had to face the fact the colors, tan/brown, just don't look good on me. The creme color should look better.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Don't get me started on the chicken pox!!! I didn't get the chicken pox till I was 56...I'm sure some damn kid on the plane gave it to me! Actually not that bad so it must have been a mild case. Before my luck runs out I'm thinking of getting the shingles shot.
> On a happier note I just ordered this faux fur......
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1086745/Fuzz_Not_Fur/snow-knight-faux-fur-coat


This is gorgeous! With your coloring, it should look spectacular. And your height, I should add. No way I could pull this off... I'd look like a walking bathmat! 

How will you style it? Suede boots?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous! With your coloring, it should look spectacular. And your height, I should add. No way I could pull this off... I'd look like a walking bathmat!
> 
> How will you style it? Suede boots?


I'm thinking of pairing these boots, in the wood color, with it. 2.5" heel which I'm worried about but they should look good color wise. 
Terrible about the wild fires...sending prayers for people/animals.
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/via-spiga-nair-knee-high-boot-women/5045722?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'm thinking of pairing these boots, in the wood color, with it. 2.5" heel which I'm worried about but they should look good color wise.
> Terrible about the wild fires...sending prayers for people/animals.
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/via-spiga-nair-knee-high-boot-women/5045722?origin=shoppingbag


They look good.
Yes, the wildfires in the North and the south are very frightening. We're even getting some smoke here, and we're hundreds of miles away from all the fires. So many lives lost, and so much property destroyed... terrible.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> They look good.
> Yes, the wildfires in the North and the south are very frightening. We're even getting some smoke here, and we're hundreds of miles away from all the fires. So many lives lost, and so much property destroyed... terrible.


Elaine, I’m so sorry the wildfires have been so terrible again this year. It’s devastating how many lives have been lost! I pray your beautiful state will receive rain and that the fires will abate quickly with no more lives lost. Stay safe out there!


----------



## can_do_mom

I haven’t been around much lately because of moving from our current home into our new one. I had forgotten how much work moving was but have been reminded! Oof! 

We have not had cooperation in the weather department, unfortunately, although we got all the big items moved before the rain hit. Now it’s bitterly cold and we have snow on the ground. 

Every day I work as hard as I can but still have so much to do. Downsizing is hard. Everything is smaller so I have had to let go of things. In the end, I know it will be worth it and so I just keep plugging away.

I have made numerous trips to our local library and goodwill, making donations. And I see many more donation trips in my future! 

I managed to find a home for our grand piano. Our local school took it and they are going to put a plaque on it in honor of my husband. 

I have not had to replace any furniture, which is nice. I really liked what we had and much of it fits in quite well here so that is good. When we are settled I will post some pics!


----------



## ivdw

can_do_mom said:


> I haven’t been around much lately because of moving from our current home into our new one. I had forgotten how much work moving was but have been reminded! Oof!
> 
> We have not had cooperation in the weather department, unfortunately, although we got all the big items moved before the rain hit. Now it’s bitterly cold and we have snow on the ground.
> 
> Every day I work as hard as I can but still have so much to do. Downsizing is hard. Everything is smaller so I have had to let go of things. In the end, I know it will be worth it and so I just keep plugging away.
> 
> I have made numerous trips to our local library and goodwill, making donations. And I see many more donation trips in my future!
> 
> I managed to find a home for our grand piano. Our local school took it and they are going to put a plaque on it in honor of my husband.
> 
> I have not had to replace any furniture, which is nice. I really liked what we had and much of it fits in quite well here so that is good. When we are settled I will post some pics!


Good luck and stay strong!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I haven’t been around much lately because of moving from our current home into our new one. I had forgotten how much work moving was but have been reminded! Oof!
> 
> We have not had cooperation in the weather department, unfortunately, although we got all the big items moved before the rain hit. Now it’s bitterly cold and we have snow on the ground.
> 
> Every day I work as hard as I can but still have so much to do. Downsizing is hard. Everything is smaller so I have had to let go of things. In the end, I know it will be worth it and so I just keep plugging away.
> 
> I have made numerous trips to our local library and goodwill, making donations. And I see many more donation trips in my future!
> 
> I managed to find a home for our grand piano. Our local school took it and they are going to put a plaque on it in honor of my husband.
> 
> I have not had to replace any furniture, which is nice. I really liked what we had and much of it fits in quite well here so that is good. When we are settled I will post some pics!


It sounds like a superhuman (superwoman!) effort, CDM. I love that you were able to find a home for the grand piano... what a wonderful tribute that the school will put a plaque on it to honor your husband. I can just imagine generations of students sitting at that piano, seeing his name.

Your first Thanksgiving in your new home... it will a day filled with both laughter and tears, I am sure.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> They look good.
> Yes, the wildfires in the North and the south are very frightening. We're even getting some smoke here, and we're hundreds of miles away from all the fires. So many lives lost, and so much property destroyed... terrible.


I hate to watch the news...so many poor souls wiped out. Mother Nature can be a b!tch!
I got my gorgeous coat from NAP...the color was perfect but the size was off. I wanted an oversized coat and this one was more fitted.
The search continues..............


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I hate to watch the news...so many poor souls wiped out. Mother Nature can be a b!tch!
> I got my gorgeous coat from NAP...the color was perfect but the size was off. I wanted an oversized coat and this one was more fitted.
> The search continues..............



Too bad it didn’t worked for you SQ - it really is beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I hate to watch the news...so many poor souls wiped out. Mother Nature can be a b!tch!
> I got my gorgeous coat from NAP...the color was perfect but the size was off. I wanted an oversized coat and this one was more fitted.
> The search continues..............


Sorry the size didn't work. It's so hard to find clothes on line! You & I have the same problem: we live miles away from decent shopping!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Too bad it didn’t worked for you SQ - it really is beautiful.





ElainePG said:


> Sorry the size didn't work. It's so hard to find clothes on line! You & I have the same problem: we live miles away from decent shopping!


So...I ordered this faux fur coat. More of what I was looking for. Don't know much about this brand but NM carries Fabulous Furs...how bad could it be? Price is a lot better!
https://fabulousfurs.com/full-length-arctic-fox-faux-fur-hooded-coat/p/14175-ARCFOX


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> So...I ordered this faux fur coat. More of what I was looking for. Don't know much about this brand but NM carries Fabulous Furs...how bad could it be? Price is a lot better!
> https://fabulousfurs.com/full-length-arctic-fox-faux-fur-hooded-coat/p/14175-ARCFOX



Donna Salyers made a name for herself doing sewing how-to videos and seminars many years ago. Back in the early 1990s she started selling sewing kits for making long faux mink and fox coats with "pelted" faux fur she had specially manufactured. The fur was quite beautiful and extraordinary for faux fur at the time. And the kits were amazing. They included luxury-quality linings, fur clips, even embroidered initials for the inside of the coat. She eventually switched to selling exclusively ready-made coats. Her coats sometimes pop up on HSN, but the fur is several steps above what you'd get from Dennis Basso selling on QVC. She still runs the company herself in Covington, KY. 

I'd be interested to hear what you think about the coat. I haven't seen any of her coats IRL for years. At one point they were the crème de la crème of faux fur coats.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...I ordered this faux fur coat. More of what I was looking for. Don't know much about this brand but NM carries Fabulous Furs...how bad could it be? Price is a lot better!
> https://fabulousfurs.com/full-length-arctic-fox-faux-fur-hooded-coat/p/14175-ARCFOX



Looking forward to see it - hope it’ll work


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> Donna Salyers made a name for herself doing sewing how-to videos and seminars many years ago. Back in the early 1990s she started selling sewing kits for making long faux mink and fox coats with "pelted" faux fur she had specially manufactured. The fur was quite beautiful and extraordinary for faux fur at the time. And the kits were amazing. They included luxury-quality linings, fur clips, even embroidered initials for the inside of the coat. She eventually switched to selling exclusively ready-made coats. Her coats sometimes pop up on HSN, but the fur is several steps above what you'd get from Dennis Basso selling on QVC. She still runs the company herself in Covington, KY.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear what you think about the coat. I haven't seen any of her coats IRL for years. At one point they were the crème de la crème of faux fur coats.


How interesting...thanks Sue! She used to use Tissavel brand faux fur material, which is the best, but I don't see any mention of it on her website.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...I ordered this faux fur coat. More of what I was looking for. Don't know much about this brand but NM carries Fabulous Furs...how bad could it be? Price is a lot better!
> https://fabulousfurs.com/full-length-arctic-fox-faux-fur-hooded-coat/p/14175-ARCFOX


Gorgeous! I love the way the hood in the back becomes a shawl collar in the front to frame the face. Very flattering. I do hope it works out for you.


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> How interesting...thanks Sue! She used to use Tissavel brand faux fur material, which is the best, but I don't see any mention of it on her website.



I think you're right about the Tissavel. One of the things about her coats is that they're very bushy. The fur is not wimpy. 

In contrast there's the Dennis Basso jacket I bought from QVC's web site. It was only $50 and I have no complaint as it's very warm, cozy, I've gotten a lot of wear out of it and even better enjoy wearing it. But it's the sort of fur you find on plush toys. Seriously. I feel like I just came from the teddy bear factory when I wear it. After only a year the fur is matted and scraggly in spots. 

Anyhow, tell me what you think about the fur. I came close to buying a jacket from her web site.


----------



## Blueberry1

Hey- those of you who have gotten the Shingrix vaccine- where is it available? I have been on a waiting list for nearly six months (California)


----------



## ElainePG

Blueberry1 said:


> Hey- those of you who have gotten the Shingrix vaccine- where is it available? I have been on a waiting list for nearly six months (California)


Oh, dear! I was only on a short list here on the Central Coast... just a couple of weeks. DH and I got our first dose back in the summer, and he got his second one 2 months later. I'm still waiting to get my second dose, because I'm sick (bummer) and they won't give you the shot unless you're healthy.
Where are you? 
And are you anywhere near the fires???


----------



## Blueberry1

SoCal - and no fires here [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

Blueberry1 said:


> SoCal - and no fires here [emoji106][emoji3]


So glad to hear you aren't near the fires. 

And what a shame that you can't find the Shingrix vaccine anywhere!


----------



## Blueberry1

I know- I did get the “60+” version a couple years ago even though I am just now in my 50s. But I’m told Shingrix (approved for 50+) is much much better for people in their 50s. So, I feel somewhat protected, but I’d like to get vaccinated with Shingrix ASAP!


----------



## skyqueen

For those of you that get NetFlix, do yourself a favor and watch The Kominsky Method. I thought it would be depressing...death, old age, etc., but this show is terrific! Michael Douglas and Alan Arkin. Douglas still has great hair! Bittersweet in a very funny way................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> For those of you that get NetFlix, do yourself a favor and watch The Kominsky Method. I thought it would be depressing...death, old age, etc., but this show is terrific! Michael Douglas and Alan Arkin. Douglas still has great hair! Bittersweet in a very funny way................


Good to know! I have a 6-hour infusion scheduled on Friday and maybe I can watch it on my iPad.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Good to know! I have a 6-hour infusion scheduled on Friday and maybe I can watch it on my iPad.


Elaine...you'll love this show! Good luck Friday


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> For those of you that get NetFlix, do yourself a favor and watch The Kominsky Method. I thought it would be depressing...death, old age, etc., but this show is terrific! Michael Douglas and Alan Arkin. Douglas still has great hair! Bittersweet in a very funny way................



This is funny, I read this SQ just after DH and I binge watched it  It’s terrific indeed


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> This is funny, I read this SQ just after DH and I binge watched it  It’s terrific indeed


Thanks sq and Cilifene...just added it to my list!


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Good to know! I have a 6-hour infusion scheduled on Friday and maybe I can watch it on my iPad.



 Good luck, Elaine! Our hearts are with you!


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Good luck, Elaine! Our hearts are with you!


Thank you, dear! It’s not chemotherapy. This is an infusion for my Rheumatoid Arthritis. Still nothing to sneeze at, but it could certainly be a whole lot worse. I’m grateful to have terrific doctors who are up to speed on all the latest and best treatments.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear! It’s not chemotherapy. This is an infusion for my Rheumatoid Arthritis. Still nothing to sneeze at, but it could certainly be a whole lot worse. I’m grateful to have terrific doctors who are up to speed on all the latest and best treatments.



Glad to hear that Elaine! Still sitting with an IV for six hours does not sound like a pleasant journey. Do the infusions help? RA is a terrible, baffling thing. Wishing you well!


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Glad to hear that Elaine! Still sitting with an IV for six hours does not sound like a pleasant journey. Do the infusions help? RA is a terrible, baffling thing. Wishing you well!


You are very sweet to ask, @BigPurseSue. The infusions do help. 

They are trying me on a new infusion medicine, because the old one stopped working after four years. (This is very common... the body builds up antibodies to the medicine, and then you switch.) So fingers crossed that this new one will work wonders!


----------



## Izzy48

I have not been around much lately but I want to wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. Mine will be quiet because I am recovering from foot repair and toe reconstruction. My best to everyone on Turkey day.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I have not been around much lately but I want to wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. Mine will be quiet because I am recovering from foot repair and toe reconstruction. My best to everyone on Turkey day.


Happy Thanksgiving, @Izzy48 ... I hope you mend quickly.

And Happy Thanksgiving to everyone else on this thread who celebrates!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, @Izzy48 ... I hope you mend quickly.
> 
> And Happy Thanksgiving to everyone else on this thread who celebrates!


Thank you so much Elaine. And you know I will be thinking of you tomorrow. We both know it isn't a lot of fun but we cope!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you so much Elaine. And you know I will be thinking of you tomorrow. We both know it isn't a lot of fun but we cope!


Indeed we do!


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> You are very sweet to ask, @BigPurseSue. The infusions do help.
> 
> They are trying me on a new infusion medicine, because the old one stopped working after four years. (This is very common... the body builds up antibodies to the medicine, and then you switch.) So fingers crossed that this new one will work wonders!



I am glad you have good doctors, Elaine. Good doctors are amazing, aren't they? 

Good luck to you on Friday! 

And Happy Thanksgiving to all on this thread! When one grows older the holidays certainly do become harder and more bittersweet than they were in the past. Hugs and Good Cheer to All!


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Happy Thanksgiving to all!  This holiday finds me working on a massive project. I am grateful for the opportunity, however.  Last year I didn't have it and things got very tight. Sometimes it's not what we want; it is what is and we have to accept it.
I am grateful also for the presence of this thread and your kinds of encouragement. Wishing you all a blessed and safe Thanksgiving.. SBQ.


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> Donna Salyers made a name for herself doing sewing how-to videos and seminars many years ago. Back in the early 1990s she started selling sewing kits for making long faux mink and fox coats with "pelted" faux fur she had specially manufactured. The fur was quite beautiful and extraordinary for faux fur at the time. And the kits were amazing. They included luxury-quality linings, fur clips, even embroidered initials for the inside of the coat. She eventually switched to selling exclusively ready-made coats. Her coats sometimes pop up on HSN, but the fur is several steps above what you'd get from Dennis Basso selling on QVC. She still runs the company herself in Covington, KY.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear what you think about the coat. I haven't seen any of her coats IRL for years. At one point they were the crème de la crème of faux fur coats.


I got the coat, Sue, and it's horrible! The hood doesn't lay right and looks like a travel pillow around your head. The material/faux fur looks and feels cheap. The worst part is returning the damn thing. I had to sign-up to UPS to have them issue a return label which was a huge PITA! Fabulous Furs don't issue return labels. I have bought things from all over the world and never had to go through this BS!!! I will never buy anything from Fabulous Furs again...thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I got the coat, Sue, and it's horrible! The hood doesn't lay right and looks like a travel pillow around your head. The material/faux fur looks and feels cheap. The worst part is returning the damn thing. I had to sign-up to UPS to have them issue a return label which was a huge PITA! Fabulous Furs don't issue return labels. I have bought things from all over the world and never had to go through this BS!!! I will never buy anything from Fabulous Furs again...thanks for letting me rant.



I’m sorry SQ - and what a hassle with returning


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Good to know! I have a 6-hour infusion scheduled on Friday and maybe I can watch it on my iPad.



Did you watch it Elaine?


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> I got the coat, Sue, and it's horrible! The hood doesn't lay right and looks like a travel pillow around your head. The material/faux fur looks and feels cheap. The worst part is returning the damn thing. I had to sign-up to UPS to have them issue a return label which was a huge PITA! Fabulous Furs don't issue return labels. I have bought things from all over the world and never had to go through this BS!!! I will never buy anything from Fabulous Furs again...thanks for letting me rant.



Oh no!  I'm so sorry you have to go through this Skyqueen. What a PIA. Thank you so very much for warning me. Several times I've been on the verge of ordering one of their jackets, but they didn't have my size in stock. So now I'll just stay away. 

I did notice that in the modeling pics on their web site the models are never shown with the coats closed. That did lead me to wonder whether the fur didn't look good, was too bushy, or the coats weren't cut properly. Or they just made everyone look like a big teddy bear. 

My good experiences with the company date to pre-Internet days when they were selling mostly sewing kits, so obviously things have changed in the past quarter-century. I'm so sorry! Again, thank you so very, very much for the warning!


----------



## Shelby33

Izzy48 said:


> I have not been around much lately but I want to wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. Mine will be quiet because I am recovering from foot repair and toe reconstruction. My best to everyone on Turkey day.


I hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------



## Shelby33

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear! It’s not chemotherapy. This is an infusion for my Rheumatoid Arthritis. Still nothing to sneeze at, but it could certainly be a whole lot worse. I’m grateful to have terrific doctors who are up to speed on all the latest and best treatments.


Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Shelby33

can_do_mom said:


> I haven’t been around much lately because of moving from our current home into our new one. I had forgotten how much work moving was but have been reminded! Oof!
> 
> We have not had cooperation in the weather department, unfortunately, although we got all the big items moved before the rain hit. Now it’s bitterly cold and we have snow on the ground.
> 
> Every day I work as hard as I can but still have so much to do. Downsizing is hard. Everything is smaller so I have had to let go of things. In the end, I know it will be worth it and so I just keep plugging away.
> 
> I have made numerous trips to our local library and goodwill, making donations. And I see many more donation trips in my future!
> 
> I managed to find a home for our grand piano. Our local school took it and they are going to put a plaque on it in honor of my husband.
> 
> I have not had to replace any furniture, which is nice. I really liked what we had and much of it fits in quite well here so that is good. When we are settled I will post some pics!


I moved from a big 8 room house to a much smaller 5 room house and had to let go of a lot of things. It was very upsetting at the time but soon after I realized I really enjoyed my smaller, clutterless home. I hope things go smoothly for you and I'm sure you will be very happy in your new home!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Did you watch it Elaine?


No, I watched a movie instead, called The Red Violin. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Violin
DH and I first saw it in 1998, and this is the first time I've seen it since then. A beautiful movie if you love music (especially violin music) and I enjoyed it even more the second time. It was fortunate I had both a movie and a book to keep me occupied... I was there for SEVEN HOURS!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I got the coat, Sue, and it's horrible! The hood doesn't lay right and looks like a travel pillow around your head. The material/faux fur looks and feels cheap. The worst part is returning the damn thing. I had to sign-up to UPS to have them issue a return label which was a huge PITA! Fabulous Furs don't issue return labels. I have bought things from all over the world and never had to go through this BS!!! I will never buy anything from Fabulous Furs again...thanks for letting me rant.


Oh, what a GIANT pain! It looked so beautiful in the picture, especially that shawl collar. I guess there's no substitute for IRL shopping, but you & I are in the same boat, living so far from shopping centers.
I hope you find the perfect coat before the first snowfall.


----------



## ElainePG

Shelby33 said:


> Best of luck to you!!


Thank you, dear!


----------



## Izzy48

Thank you, Shelby, I appreciate it.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you, Shelby, I appreciate it.


Hope everyone is OK...very quiet on our thread. 
Izzy just got the most fabulous clutch (and gorgeous shoes)...one of my favorite bags, a true classic! I hope she posts a pic...pretty please.


----------



## mtg116

skyqueen said:


> I got the coat, Sue, and it's horrible! The hood doesn't lay right and looks like a travel pillow around your head. The material/faux fur looks and feels cheap. The worst part is returning the damn thing. I had to sign-up to UPS to have them issue a return label which was a huge PITA! Fabulous Furs don't issue return labels. I have bought things from all over the world and never had to go through this BS!!! I will never buy anything from Fabulous Furs again...thanks for letting me rant.



[emoji35]


----------



## mtg116

ElainePG said:


> No, I watched a movie instead, called The Red Violin.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Violin
> DH and I first saw it in 1998, and this is the first time I've seen it since then. A beautiful movie if you love music (especially violin music) and I enjoyed it even more the second time. It was fortunate I had both a movie and a book to keep me occupied... I was there for SEVEN HOURS!



Love that movie!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone is OK...very quiet on our thread.
> Izzy just got the most fabulous clutch (and gorgeous shoes)...one of my favorite bags, a true classic! I hope she posts a pic...pretty please.



Just so very very tired  been sick with several colds for a month and now I’m on penicillins for sinusitis 
DH and the cancer situation is pretty exhausting too. He just stopped the chemo treatment cause too much side affects.
The good news is the chemo therapy worked well  and he should have at least three months of quality time 
The 1th of March we’ll know what the next control scan shows after three months without any treatment.
Btw he turned 50 yesterday and we had fantastic party last weekend with the family and A LOT of champagne


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Just so very very tired  been sick with several colds for a month and now I’m on penicillins for sinusitis
> DH and the cancer situation is pretty exhausting too. He just stopped the chemo treatment cause too much side affects.
> The good news is the chemo therapy worked well  and he should have at least three months of quality time
> The 1th of March we’ll know what the next control scan shows after three months without any treatment.
> Btw he turned 50 yesterday and we had fantastic party last weekend with the family and A LOT of champagne


Oh, sweetie, it sounds like you are up to your eyeballs. Not good to be sick while your DH is going through the hard work of chemotherapy. I'm so glad to hear he's on a "vacation" from it for the next few months. It will be good for BOTH of you to have a little break.
And that's nice, about his 50th birthday party. Friends, family, AND champagne! 

Thinking of you, and sending you all my best.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> Just so very very tired  been sick with several colds for a month and now I’m on penicillins for sinusitis
> DH and the cancer situation is pretty exhausting too. He just stopped the chemo treatment cause too much side affects.
> The good news is the chemo therapy worked well  and he should have at least three months of quality time
> The 1th of March we’ll know what the next control scan shows after three months without any treatment.
> Btw he turned 50 yesterday and we had fantastic party last weekend with the family and A LOT of champagne



So glad to hear the chemo worked well. Breaks aren't bad, breaks are good. 

The party sounds wonderful! Sometimes a lot of champagne with friends and other loved ones is the best tonic there is. 

Please be good to yourself and take care of yourself Cilifene. Taking care of yourself physically is sometimes the most important first step in taking good care of those you love. Sending all my best too!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone is OK...very quiet on our thread.
> Izzy just got the most fabulous clutch (and gorgeous shoes)...one of my favorite bags, a true classic! I hope she posts a pic...pretty please.



Here it is Skyqueen.I have wanted a knuckle duster for years as you know but I just didn't think it it would be worth it for me. I decided against it this year again and bought what I thought was going to be a cute little and unusual Mulberry bag with pearls on it. When you alerted me to the sale, I purchased the Mulberry and when it arrived the pearls were just too big for my taste but the leather was beautiful and the bag well made. I knew I would never wear it. If my surgical site heals and I can get off this scooter and put weight on my foot again within the next month or so, I have a benefit dinner to go to. Cocktail type clothes will be worn so I had purchased a black dress from Teri Jon but still need a small black bag and some shoes I can wear for evening as well as day. I finally broke down and bought this year's knuckle duster and did something strange for me, I bought it with silver tone metal which I usually avoid and purchase gold tone.  Absolutely love it.  
Also found some lower heel Louboutin shoes and took a risk and purchased them not knowing if the repair to my foot and the reconstruction to my toes will ever work in this type of shoes. All of this can be worn during various things for my daughter's wedding. It is amazing how I have justified this. Well ladies, that's it for me! Hope you are all well along with your families.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene, thinking of you and your husband. Colds and sinus problems are exhausting when you can't shake them. Try to get some rest (much easier said than done I realize) and stay away from anyone with a cold, upper respiratory infection or flu type problem. My very best to both you and your husband and you and he are in my mind and heart. You are more than correct, fighting cancer with a spouse particularly  or anyone we love is beyond exhausting mentally and physically.


----------



## mtg116

Izzy48 said:


> Here it is Skyqueen.I have wanted a knuckle duster for years as you know but I just didn't think it it would be worth it for me. I decided against it this year again and bought what I thought was going to be a cute little and unusual Mulberry bag with pearls on it. When you alerted me to the sale, I purchased the Mulberry and when it arrived the pearls were just too big for my taste but the leather was beautiful and the bag well made. I knew I would never wear it. If my surgical site heals and I can get off this scooter and put weight on my foot again within the next month or so, I have a benefit dinner to go to. Cocktail type clothes will be worn so I had purchased a black dress from Teri Jon but still need a small black bag and some shoes I can wear for evening as well as day. I finally broke down and bought this year's knuckle duster and did something strange for me, I bought it with silver tone metal which I usually avoid and purchase gold tone.  Absolutely love it.
> Also found some lower heel Louboutin shoes and took a risk and purchased them not knowing if the repair to my foot and the reconstruction to my toes will ever work in this type of shoes. All of this can be worn during various things for my daughter's wedding. It is amazing how I have justified this. Well ladies, that's it for me! Hope you are all well along with your families.



[emoji173]️


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Here it is Skyqueen.I have wanted a knuckle duster for years as you know but I just didn't think it it would be worth it for me. I decided against it this year again and bought what I thought was going to be a cute little and unusual Mulberry bag with pearls on it. When you alerted me to the sale, I purchased the Mulberry and when it arrived the pearls were just too big for my taste but the leather was beautiful and the bag well made. I knew I would never wear it. If my surgical site heals and I can get off this scooter and put weight on my foot again within the next month or so, I have a benefit dinner to go to. Cocktail type clothes will be worn so I had purchased a black dress from Teri Jon but still need a small black bag and some shoes I can wear for evening as well as day. I finally broke down and bought this year's knuckle duster and did something strange for me, I bought it with silver tone metal which I usually avoid and purchase gold tone.  Absolutely love it.
> Also found some lower heel Louboutin shoes and took a risk and purchased them not knowing if the repair to my foot and the reconstruction to my toes will ever work in this type of shoes. All of this can be worn during various things for my daughter's wedding. It is amazing how I have justified this. Well ladies, that's it for me! Hope you are all well along with your families.


This is some gorgeous retail therapy, Izzy! Love both purchases. Here’s hoping you are off that scooter soon... you definitely need to party with those shoes and that bag!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Just so very very tired  been sick with several colds for a month and now I’m on penicillins for sinusitis
> DH and the cancer situation is pretty exhausting too. He just stopped the chemo treatment cause too much side affects.
> The good news is the chemo therapy worked well  and he should have at least three months of quality time
> The 1th of March we’ll know what the next control scan shows after three months without any treatment.
> Btw he turned 50 yesterday and we had fantastic party last weekend with the family and A LOT of champagne



Sending good thoughts and love your way [emoji120]
Happy Birthday, DH [emoji898][emoji485][emoji322][emoji512][emoji56]


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Here it is Skyqueen.I have wanted a knuckle duster for years as you know but I just didn't think it it would be worth it for me. I decided against it this year again and bought what I thought was going to be a cute little and unusual Mulberry bag with pearls on it. When you alerted me to the sale, I purchased the Mulberry and when it arrived the pearls were just too big for my taste but the leather was beautiful and the bag well made. I knew I would never wear it. If my surgical site heals and I can get off this scooter and put weight on my foot again within the next month or so, I have a benefit dinner to go to. Cocktail type clothes will be worn so I had purchased a black dress from Teri Jon but still need a small black bag and some shoes I can wear for evening as well as day. I finally broke down and bought this year's knuckle duster and did something strange for me, I bought it with silver tone metal which I usually avoid and purchase gold tone.  Absolutely love it.
> Also found some lower heel Louboutin shoes and took a risk and purchased them not knowing if the repair to my foot and the reconstruction to my toes will ever work in this type of shoes. All of this can be worn during various things for my daughter's wedding. It is amazing how I have justified this. Well ladies, that's it for me! Hope you are all well along with your families.



You already know how I feel...spectacular [emoji173]️


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Here it is Skyqueen.I have wanted a knuckle duster for years as you know but I just didn't think it it would be worth it for me. I decided against it this year again and bought what I thought was going to be a cute little and unusual Mulberry bag with pearls on it. When you alerted me to the sale, I purchased the Mulberry and when it arrived the pearls were just too big for my taste but the leather was beautiful and the bag well made. I knew I would never wear it. If my surgical site heals and I can get off this scooter and put weight on my foot again within the next month or so, I have a benefit dinner to go to. Cocktail type clothes will be worn so I had purchased a black dress from Teri Jon but still need a small black bag and some shoes I can wear for evening as well as day. I finally broke down and bought this year's knuckle duster and did something strange for me, I bought it with silver tone metal which I usually avoid and purchase gold tone.  Absolutely love it.
> Also found some lower heel Louboutin shoes and took a risk and purchased them not knowing if the repair to my foot and the reconstruction to my toes will ever work in this type of shoes. All of this can be worn during various things for my daughter's wedding. It is amazing how I have justified this. Well ladies, that's it for me! Hope you are all well along with your families.



Wow Izzy!!! Both are absolutely stunning


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, sweetie, it sounds like you are up to your eyeballs. Not good to be sick while your DH is going through the hard work of chemotherapy. I'm so glad to hear he's on a "vacation" from it for the next few months. It will be good for BOTH of you to have a little break.
> And that's nice, about his 50th birthday party. Friends, family, AND champagne!
> 
> Thinking of you, and sending you all my best.



Thanks Elaine! 



BigPurseSue said:


> So glad to hear the chemo worked well. Breaks aren't bad, breaks are good.
> 
> The party sounds wonderful! Sometimes a lot of champagne with friends and other loved ones is the best tonic there is.
> 
> Please be good to yourself and take care of yourself Cilifene. Taking care of yourself physically is sometimes the most important first step in taking good care of those you love. Sending all my best too!



Thanks BPS I’m taking care thanks 



Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, thinking of you and your husband. Colds and sinus problems are exhausting when you can't shake them. Try to get some rest (much easier said than done I realize) and stay away from anyone with a cold, upper respiratory infection or flu type problem. My very best to both you and your husband and you and he are in my mind and heart. You are more than correct, fighting cancer with a spouse particularly  or anyone we love is beyond exhausting mentally and physically.



Thanks Izzy


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Sending good thoughts and love your way [emoji120]
> Happy Birthday, DH [emoji898][emoji485][emoji322][emoji512][emoji56]



Thanks SQ


----------



## chessmont

Izzy48 said:


> Here it is Skyqueen.I have wanted a knuckle duster for years as you know but I just didn't think it it would be worth it for me. I decided against it this year again and bought what I thought was going to be a cute little and unusual Mulberry bag with pearls on it. When you alerted me to the sale, I purchased the Mulberry and when it arrived the pearls were just too big for my taste but the leather was beautiful and the bag well made. I knew I would never wear it. If my surgical site heals and I can get off this scooter and put weight on my foot again within the next month or so, I have a benefit dinner to go to. Cocktail type clothes will be worn so I had purchased a black dress from Teri Jon but still need a small black bag and some shoes I can wear for evening as well as day. I finally broke down and bought this year's knuckle duster and did something strange for me, I bought it with silver tone metal which I usually avoid and purchase gold tone.  Absolutely love it.
> Also found some lower heel Louboutin shoes and took a risk and purchased them not knowing if the repair to my foot and the reconstruction to my toes will ever work in this type of shoes. All of this can be worn during various things for my daughter's wedding. It is amazing how I have justified this. Well ladies, that's it for me! Hope you are all well along with your families.



Love that bag and those shoes, while dress-up, look very comfortable!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> This is some gorgeous retail therapy, Izzy! Love both purchases. Here’s hoping you are off that scooter soon... you definitely need to party with those shoes and that bag!



So true, isn't it? Have you already done your therapy during your trip or are you going to add to your beauty? You deserve it after your patience and toleration of your treatments. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Wow Izzy!!! Both are absolutely stunning



Thank you Cilicene! I truly do love the knuckle duster and can't wait to use it!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> You already know how I feel...spectacular [emoji173]️


I wish we lived closer and you could borrow it!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> So true, isn't it? *Have you already done your therapy during your trip* or are you going to add to your beauty? You deserve it after your patience and toleration of your treatments. Hope all goes well.


I think I'm all done with retail therapy for the rest of the year. My Gucci Queen Margaret bag that I bought in San Francisco is still floating my boat!


----------



## can_do_mom

Hello friends!
I continue to work at getting settled in our new home. I don’t have much unpacking left to do, thank goodness. I can’t believe how long it is taking me but I have jumped in at work and have found myself very busy with that. 

Every day it’s a new challenge there and I am doing my best to rise to the task as I am approached by employees with difficult decisions to make. We are extremely busy and are having the best year we have ever had in 35 years. I know my husband would be very proud of me as I am learning what he knew all too well: being the boss is hard. I am hit from every direction it seems. 

My office manager is retiring at the end of this year. My bookkeeper just informed me she wants to speed up her retirement to the end of April. One of my guys slipped and fell on the ice at a job site, a work comp injury. I’m giving very generous Christmas bonuses and yet one employee wants a raise. I’ve already given raises. We need to replace equipment as our line of work depends upon my crews using very complex and expensive machinery which is installed in our trucks. Maintenance is crucial. Meanwhile it’s cold and snowy and I worry about my crews being out on the slippery roads and job sites. 

I’m meeting with a business broker next week to discuss my options if I decide I want to sell the business. My mother visited me yesterday and I made us lunch. She asked me what I would do if I sold the business and worried that I would be bored. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Hello friends!
> I continue to work at getting settled in our new home. I don’t have much unpacking left to do, thank goodness. I can’t believe how long it is taking me but I have jumped in at work and have found myself very busy with that.
> 
> Every day it’s a new challenge there and I am doing my best to rise to the task as I am approached by employees with difficult decisions to make. We are extremely busy and are having the best year we have ever had in 35 years. I know my husband would be very proud of me as I am learning what he knew all too well: being the boss is hard. I am hit from every direction it seems.
> 
> My office manager is retiring at the end of this year. My bookkeeper just informed me she wants to speed up her retirement to the end of April. One of my guys slipped and fell on the ice at a job site, a work comp injury. I’m giving very generous Christmas bonuses and yet one employee wants a raise. I’ve already given raises. We need to replace equipment as our line of work depends upon my crews using very complex and expensive machinery which is installed in our trucks. Maintenance is crucial. Meanwhile it’s cold and snowy and I worry about my crews being out on the slippery roads and job sites.
> 
> I’m meeting with a business broker next week to discuss my options if I decide I want to sell the business. My mother visited me yesterday and I made us lunch. She asked me what I would do if I sold the business and worried that I would be bored. Ha ha ha!



I don’t blame you if you sell CDM  and I’m SURE you won’t be bored  
I think of you very often - am very impressed by you...
❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cilifene

Sorry I don’t write longer messages simply too exhausted of the DH situation. 
Did buy a new bag though  will show you when I’m less exhausted


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I don’t blame you if you sell CDM  and I’m SURE you won’t be bored
> I think of you very often - am very impressed by you...
> ❤️❤️❤️


Dear Cilifene,
I think of you quite often as well and pray for you and your sweet hubby. It’s a very hard road you are traveling. 

We will see what comes of the meeting. It may well make more sense for me to keep the business and hire someone to run it. 

I feel very unimpressive these days so that is kind of you to say. The old me would have had this place whipped into shape by now. However, a milestone was achieved today. I have unpacked almost everything leaving  the garage empty and was able to park inside and he garage for the very first time!  Lol, it’s the little things, right?


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Hello friends!
> I continue to work at getting settled in our new home. I don’t have much unpacking left to do, thank goodness. I can’t believe how long it is taking me but I have jumped in at work and have found myself very busy with that.
> 
> Every day it’s a new challenge there and I am doing my best to rise to the task as I am approached by employees with difficult decisions to make. We are extremely busy and are having the best year we have ever had in 35 years. I know my husband would be very proud of me as I am learning what he knew all too well: being the boss is hard. I am hit from every direction it seems.
> 
> My office manager is retiring at the end of this year. My bookkeeper just informed me she wants to speed up her retirement to the end of April. One of my guys slipped and fell on the ice at a job site, a work comp injury. I’m giving very generous Christmas bonuses and yet one employee wants a raise. I’ve already given raises. We need to replace equipment as our line of work depends upon my crews using very complex and expensive machinery which is installed in our trucks. Maintenance is crucial. Meanwhile it’s cold and snowy and I worry about my crews being out on the slippery roads and job sites.
> 
> I’m meeting with a business broker next week to discuss my options if I decide I want to sell the business. My mother visited me yesterday and I made us lunch. She asked me what I would do if I sold the business and worried that I would be bored. Ha ha ha!


I think of you so often, *CDM*. I'm so glad you posted today. 

I'm glad you're nearly all unpacked into the new home, though of course it will take you some time before you really feel "settled." Were you able to manage Thanksgiving in the house, or did you and the kids spend it with other family/friends? I see from your IG account that you are doing Christmas up proud... your decorations look lovely!

Wow, running the business doesn't just sound like a full-time job, it sounds like a job for you and several CDM clones! I can certainly see why you would be tempted to divest. (And, no, I can't imagine you being bored for *one single minute*!) It's good that you're getting advice from a professional. When it comes time to make a decision, trust your instincts. I believe your head and your heart will tell you the right thing to do.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I don’t write longer messages simply too exhausted of the DH situation.
> Did buy a new bag though  will show you when I’m less exhausted


Would love to see, when you have a chance to catch you breath. Let's see... I wonder what *color* it is???


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Would love to see, when you have a chance to catch you breath. Let's see... I wonder what *color* it is???


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Dear Cilifene,
> I think of you quite often as well and pray for you and your sweet hubby. It’s a very hard road you are traveling.
> 
> We will see what comes of the meeting. It may well make more sense for me to keep the business and hire someone to run it.
> 
> I feel very unimpressive these days so that is kind of you to say. The old me would have had this place whipped into shape by now. However, a milestone was achieved today. I have unpacked almost everything leaving  the garage empty and was able to park inside and he garage for the very first time!  Lol, it’s the little things, right?



Thank you CDM! this means more than you know ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I think of you so often, *CDM*. I'm so glad you posted today.
> 
> I'm glad you're nearly all unpacked into the new home, though of course it will take you some time before you really feel "settled." Were you able to manage Thanksgiving in the house, or did you and the kids spend it with other family/friends? I see from your IG account that you are doing Christmas up proud... your decorations look lovely!
> 
> Wow, running the business doesn't just sound like a full-time job, it sounds like a job for you and several CDM clones! I can certainly see why you would be tempted to divest. (And, no, I can't imagine you being bored for *one single minute*!) It's good that you're getting advice from a professional. When it comes time to make a decision, trust your instincts. I believe your head and your heart will tell you the right thing to do.


Elaine, we ended up celebrating Thanksgiving at my niece’s which was a good thing because my back went out that morning. My chiropractor is convinced my back pain is indicative of my stress levels and I think he’s right. I’ve been working with him for years and seeing him weekly since losing Mike. I added massage therapy to my treatments and am hopeful this will help my recovery. 

Regarding what to do with the business. Some believe the best time to sell is when your business is doing well. Which makes sense. Others advise keeping it and hiring someone to run it. Of course finding the right person would be key. Or we could just continue as we are at the moment. I am meeting with both my attorney and my accountant next week and will ask for their input.


----------



## can_do_mom

My daughter has a new job and today was her last day at LV. I hadn’t planned on buying anything but then I saw this cute little red LockMe. I’ve been looking for a small red bag with silver hardware for a while so it seemed appropriate that I would be dd’s last customer.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4274977
> 
> My daughter has a new job and today was her last day at LV. I hadn’t planned on buying anything but then I saw this cute little red LockMe. I’ve been looking for a small red bag with silver hardware for a while so it seemed appropriate that I would be dd’s last customer.


You can never go wrong with a red bag, CDM, and this one is charming. It looks terrific with your outfit, too.

Good luck to your DD with her new job!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4274977
> 
> My daughter has a new job and today was her last day at LV. I hadn’t planned on buying anything but then I saw this cute little red LockMe. I’ve been looking for a small red bag with silver hardware for a while so it seemed appropriate that I would be dd’s last customer.



I love the LockMe on you cdm - you look beautiful! ❤️ Don’t you have a larger black LockMe? 
What is the new job?


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> I love the LockMe on you cdm - you look beautiful! ❤️ Don’t you have a larger black LockMe?
> What is the new job?





ElainePG said:


> You can never go wrong with a red bag, CDM, and this one is charming. It looks terrific with your outfit, too.
> 
> Good luck to your DD with her new job!


Thank you Elaine and Cilifene! My daughter enjoyed her time at LV and was quite good at sales, which I think was a surprise to her. They are very sorry to see her go although I reminded the manager that I will be his client once again, lol. 

Truth is, dd has grown tired of working nights and weekends. She is now a marketing assistant for a commercial  interior design firm and will have M-F hours. She made the connection through her job at LV. It’s a fantastic opportunity although I confess a few tears were shed as she walked away last night.


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4274977
> 
> My daughter has a new job and today was her last day at LV. I hadn’t planned on buying anything but then I saw this cute little red LockMe. I’ve been looking for a small red bag with silver hardware for a while so it seemed appropriate that I would be dd’s last customer.


A bittersweet end to her LV employment!  I’m sure she will like the hours better.

CDM, you look absolutely adorable!  Love the bag, but you make it look even better!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Elaine, we ended up celebrating Thanksgiving at my niece’s which was a good thing because my back went out that morning. My chiropractor is convinced my back pain is indicative of my stress levels and I think he’s right. I’ve been working with him for years and seeing him weekly since losing Mike. I added massage therapy to my treatments and am hopeful this will help my recovery.
> 
> Regarding what to do with the business. Some believe the best time to sell is when your business is doing well. Which makes sense. Others advise keeping it and hiring someone to run it. Of course finding the right person would be key. Or we could just continue as we are at the moment. I am meeting with both my attorney and my accountant next week and will ask for their input.



I think when something shocking happens to your system...somethings got to give. 
In 2003 my best friend and my Mother died a month apart. One expected, one not expected. 
I thought I handled it well, considering. I never had problems with my teeth/gums/bone but started to have bone loss and loose teeth. I guess I should be thankful it was just my teeth and not something more serious! I agree your back problems are stress related.
Love your red LV and good luck to dear DD in her new job endeavor [emoji173]️


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Would love to see, when you have a chance to catch you breath. Let's see... I wonder what *color* it is???



Ok Elaine, here she is - looooooove the shiny palladium hw


----------



## Cilifene

Here with my very old boots .... and old dress and old cashmere cardigan ... old old old lol. 
Old is classic right


----------



## Cilifene

Btw, it’s an early birthday gift ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Here with my very old boots .... and old dress and old cashmere cardigan ... old old old lol.
> Old is classic right
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275659
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275668


Loving the entire look, dear @Cilifene ! "Classic" is exactly right. You will NEVER go out of style!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Btw, it’s an early birthday gift ...
> 
> View attachment 4275706


Do you have a December birthday? So do I! Happy early birthday! Mine is in 15 days


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Loving the entire look, dear @Cilifene ! "Classic" is exactly right. You will NEVER go out of style!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Do you have a December birthday? So do I! Happy early birthday! Mine is in 15 days



It’s in late January  what can I say I’m impatient I want my present NOW


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> It’s in late January  what can I say I’m impatient I want my present NOW



Gorgeous bag! Happy early Birthday [emoji898][emoji485][emoji322]


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Do you have a December birthday? So do I! Happy early birthday! Mine is in 15 days


You're a Christmas baby! Happy birthday in advance!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> You're a Christmas baby! Happy birthday in advance!


Yup, I sure am! Thank you!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous bag! Happy early Birthday



Thanks dear!


----------



## mtg116

Cilifene said:


> Here with my very old boots .... and old dress and old cashmere cardigan ... old old old lol.
> Old is classic right
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275659
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275668



You look fabulous


----------



## Cilifene

mtg116 said:


> You look fabulous



Thank you mtg116.


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> I think when something shocking happens to your system...somethings got to give.
> In 2003 my best friend and my Mother died a month apart. One expected, one not expected.
> I thought I handled it well, considering. I never had problems with my teeth/gums/bone but started to have bone loss and loose teeth. I guess I should be thankful it was just my teeth and not something more serious! I agree your back problems are stress related.
> Love your red LV and good luck to dear DD in her new job endeavor [emoji173]️



Thyroid problems can result in bone degradation. If you haven't already you should have your thyroid checked as well as the calcium level in your blood. 

Can_Do_Mom... I can't even imagine dealing with all the problems and challenges of running a small business. You are my hero! 

Cilifene….I LOVE that bag!   

Elaine...Have a very happy birthday! Do something good for yourself!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> A bittersweet end to her LV employment!  I’m sure she will like the hours better.
> 
> CDM, you look absolutely adorable!  Love the bag, but you make it look even better!


Thank you @bisbee 

Dd really did love working at LV but the hours and too many difficult customers spoiled it for her. The stories she would come home with were unbelievable. In the end, after the very challenging year we have had, she just got burned out. 

She will miss her discount and unfortunately, she never did get to shop in the company store in Paris. She’s made lifetime friends there, though and I’m sure they would welcome her return if she ever decided she wanted to go back.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Yup, I sure am! Thank you!


It's coming up, Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> It's coming up, Elaine



Do you have fun celebrations planned for Christmas and New Years, @skyqueen ?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Do you have fun celebrations planned for Christmas and New Years, @skyqueen ?


NYE at the yacht club...dinner and dancing. Spending Christmas day with DS's childhood "girlfriend" and her family. Should be fun!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> NYE at the yacht club...dinner and dancing. Spending Christmas day with DS's childhood "girlfriend" and her family. Should be fun!


Sounds like great fun!


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Do you have fun celebrations planned for Christmas and New Years, @skyqueen ?



No cooking for Christmas!  Saw my family at Thanksgiving, and will see MIL in February in Florida, so no big deal, staying home and going to a great local Italian restaurant for Christmas, the kind with the mature Italian gentlemen waiters from the old country!  So cool!

On NYE we're ,lucky if we can stay up till midnight!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> No cooking for Christmas!  Saw my family at Thanksgiving, and will see MIL in February in Florida, so no big deal, staying home and going to a great local Italian restaurant for Christmas, the kind with the mature Italian gentlemen waiters from the old country!  So cool!
> 
> *On NYE we're ,lucky if we can stay up till midnight!*


Oh, I know... us too! I think because we stay home rather than going out. If we were at an event, like @skyqueen 's dinner dance at the yacht club, and were surrounded by other people, we'd be energized. But even though we do our best to fill the evening with a nice dinner, a fun movie, and a game of Scrabble in front of the fireplace, our eyelids are at half-mast by 10:30! 

But the good part is the next morning. Our tradition is to wake up early(ish), have breakfast, and then go out for a brisk beach walk. This time of year we usually see a few whales spouting pretty close to shore. It's fun to greet the other virtuous "morning people" and to know that there are a lot of other folks who won't roll out of bed until mid-afternoon!


----------



## Pomba

Hello, Im 50ish and paring down my handbag collection as well as sizes due to weight and back problems (sold a gst, jumbo and evelyn)  I am having issues fitting my needs (not much ) into the small bags I need like an LV eva or pochette especially because now I have eye problems (need sunglasses for bright light) and reading glasses for menus and reading my phone.

Heres what I carry in my Loewe Amazona that is one of my work bags.
 i carry and need:
samsung phone
sunglasses
reading glasses
small make up bag with lipstick, concealor, eyeliner and mirror
Key holder with keys and fob
lv coin purse zippy
of course kleenex for watery eyes and a pen
inside pocket always has my buisness cards in them as that is necessarry in my career (not shown)

Im the evening this does not fit in pochette or eva as I need and like smaller bag (sometimes I need my sunglasses as event starts in day).  Any suggestions how to downsize further? How do you handle downsizing but keeping essentials? looking for ideas.  tia


----------



## Blueberry1

Pomba said:


> Hello, Im 50ish and paring down my handbag collection as well as sizes due to weight and back problems (sold a gst, jumbo and evelyn)  I am having issues fitting my needs (not much ) into the small bags I need like an LV eva or pochette especially because now I have eye problems (need sunglasses for bright light) and reading glasses for menus and reading my phone.
> 
> Heres what I carry in my Loewe Amazona that is one of my work bags.
> i carry and need:
> samsung phone
> sunglasses
> reading glasses
> small make up bag with lipstick, concealor, eyeliner and mirror
> Key holder with keys and fob
> lv coin purse zippy
> of course kleenex for watery eyes and a pen
> inside pocket always has my buisness cards in them as that is necessarry in my career (not shown)
> 
> Im the evening this does not fit in pochette or eva as I need and like smaller bag (sometimes I need my sunglasses as event starts in day).  Any suggestions how to downsize further? How do you handle downsizing but keeping essentials? looking for ideas.  tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285449



Interested in suggestions on this, too. One thing I have found is little tiny readers (eyeglasses) that fold into a small container.


----------



## Pomba

Blueberry1 said:


> Interested in suggestions on this, too. One thing I have found is little tiny readers (eyeglasses) that fold into a small container.


Ive been thinking of maybe those glass things that look like a magnifying glass as its tiny and slim, but makes it hard to read my phone on the go with that thingy..maybe keep glasses on my face? I dont need them for everything (just reading) and like my non glasses look... sigh


----------



## whateve

Pomba said:


> Hello, Im 50ish and paring down my handbag collection as well as sizes due to weight and back problems (sold a gst, jumbo and evelyn)  I am having issues fitting my needs (not much ) into the small bags I need like an LV eva or pochette especially because now I have eye problems (need sunglasses for bright light) and reading glasses for menus and reading my phone.
> 
> Heres what I carry in my Loewe Amazona that is one of my work bags.
> i carry and need:
> samsung phone
> sunglasses
> reading glasses
> small make up bag with lipstick, concealor, eyeliner and mirror
> Key holder with keys and fob
> lv coin purse zippy
> of course kleenex for watery eyes and a pen
> inside pocket always has my buisness cards in them as that is necessarry in my career (not shown)
> 
> Im the evening this does not fit in pochette or eva as I need and like smaller bag (sometimes I need my sunglasses as event starts in day).  Any suggestions how to downsize further? How do you handle downsizing but keeping essentials? looking for ideas.  tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285449


One thing I do to conserve space is take my sunglasses out of the case.  The smallest bag I have is 8 x 5 x 2 inches. When I carry it, I leave out my large wallet and cosmetic case. I only carry my card case, phone, keys, lipgloss, and possibly my coin purse if there is room. I'll put my sunglasses on my head if I need them, then leave them in the car after that. I don't think you need the pen at night. I rarely need a pen and refuse to carry them in my bags unless they are in a pen case because I hate ink on my bags.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> One thing I do to conserve space is take my sunglasses out of the case.  The smallest bag I have is 8 x 5 x 2 inches. When I carry it, I leave out my large wallet and cosmetic case. I only carry my card case, phone, keys, lipgloss, and possibly my coin purse if there is room. I'll put my sunglasses on my head if I need them, then leave them in the car after that. *I don't think you need the pen at night. I rarely need a pen and refuse to carry them in my bags unless they are in a pen case because I hate ink on my bags*.


I agree with you, but on the other hand I hate using public pens!  

Solution: these little "collapsible" Zebra pens. I found them in a shop that sells products from Japan, but they are available on Amazon. They come in a variety of colors, DH keeps one in his pocket at all times, and I always keep one in my bag. They do make refills, but the one I'm using now has lasted for at least two years and hasn't run out of ink. (And no, I don't work for the company, lol!)

https://www.amazon.com/Zebra-SL-F1-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XFSESMQTFVQDAFE1MRVG


----------



## Pomba

whateve said:


> One thing I do to conserve space is take my sunglasses out of the case.  The smallest bag I have is 8 x 5 x 2 inches. When I carry it, I leave out my large wallet and cosmetic case. I only carry my card case, phone, keys, lipgloss, and possibly my coin purse if there is room. I'll put my sunglasses on my head if I need them, then leave them in the car after that. I don't think you need the pen at night. I rarely need a pen and refuse to carry them in my bags unless they are in a pen case because I hate ink on my bags.


Thank you.  Understood, I cant keep the glasses on my head all night long, as they will get lost eventually.  I dont drive (no car). Also what I do is I use the small ray ban case for all my sunnies.   I keep their real HUGE case (whats in rayban purse case now is Roberto Cavalli glasses) in a drawer and swap out the raybans for , chanel, gucci etc all whose cases are impossible for small bags.   I think if I didn;t need reading glasses that would be a big help in saving space as this is a new requirement last 3 years.   Good idea, maybe I'll swap out lipstick / eyeliner/ concealer (keep these at office) and use lipgloss only for touch ups getting rid of one bag.  Also pen can get ditched too and ask others for pens...


----------



## bisbee

I’m hardly one to give advice on this...I am currently using my medium Neverfull, which is so heavy I should be ashamed!  Keep meaning to switch to one of my small bags for a while so I have to pare down what I carry, but I haven’t yet.

But, the reason for my answer is this...just how much room does a pen take up in a purse?  I hardly think leaving that out will save any appreciable room!


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> I’m hardly one to give advice on this...I am currently using my medium Neverfull, which is so heavy I should be ashamed!  Keep meaning to switch to one of my small bags for a while so I have to pare down what I carry, but I haven’t yet.
> 
> But, the reason for my answer is this...just how much room does a pen take up in a purse?  I hardly think leaving that out will save any appreciable room!


When you are downsizing to a pochette or a very tiny bag, even very small items make a difference.


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> When you are downsizing to a pochette or a very tiny bag, even very small items make a difference.


I know...but I can always find room for a pen!  I have a number of very small bags that are light as a feather, but have room enough for sunglasses and readers (in small, soft cases), keys, a phone, a lipstick, card case and possibly a coin purse (and pen).  Easy to carry...just possibly not as flat as a pochette.


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I agree with you, but on the other hand I hate using public pens!
> 
> Solution: these little "collapsible" Zebra pens. I found them in a shop that sells products from Japan, but they are available on Amazon. They come in a variety of colors, DH keeps one in his pocket at all times, and I always keep one in my bag. They do make refills, but the one I'm using now has lasted for at least two years and hasn't run out of ink. (And no, I don't work for the company, lol!)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zebra-SL-F1-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XFSESMQTFVQDAFE1MRVG


Glad to know I am not the only one with a public pen aversion. That and gas pumps. Dh knew this and used to fill the gas tank for me when possible. I have discovered a station in town that gives full service and that is where I try to fuel up now. ❤️ 

I keep a slim Parker pen in my wallet. It doesn’t take up much room.


----------



## can_do_mom

If I am cutting items from my purse I use a smaller wallet or even just a card case that has room for a few bills. I won’t carry glasses in my bag without a case but I will transfer them to a fabric pouch. Dh had a few of these for his sport sunglasses. They protect the lenses from scratches without adding bulk.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> *Glad to know I am not the only one with a public pen aversion*. That and gas pumps. Dh knew this and used to fill the gas tank for me when possible. I have discovered a station in town that gives full service and that is where I try to fuel up now. ❤️
> 
> I keep a slim Parker pen in my wallet. It doesn’t take up much room.


Oh, I never, EVER use public pens! The ones that get to me the most are ones in hospitals and doctors' office. I mean, seriously?????  I don't even like to touch the clipboards they give you when you're supposed to fill out paperwork, but I haven't been able to figure out a workaround. Maybe I should bring my own clipboard? In the meantime, I just wash my hands a LOT! 

I never even though about gas pumps.


----------



## Blueberry1

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I never, EVER use public pens! The ones that get to me the most are ones in hospitals and doctors' office. I mean, seriously?????  I don't even like to touch the clipboards they give you when you're supposed to fill out paperwork, but I haven't been able to figure out a workaround. Maybe I should bring my own clipboard? In the meantime, I just wash my hands a LOT!
> 
> I never even though about gas pumps.



Many decades ago, ladies wore gloves when out in public. Maybe they were smarter back then! I’m a bit of a germaphobe too...I’d love to see the return of lovely, genteel ladies’ gloves!


----------



## Lilybarb

can_do_mom said:


> Glad to know I am not the only one with a public pen aversion. That and gas pumps. Dh knew this and used to fill the gas tank for me when possible. I have discovered a station in town that gives full service and that is where I try to fuel up now. ❤️
> 
> I keep a slim Parker pen in my wallet. It doesn’t take up much room.


Lol - yes I despise handling gas pumps soo much that I carry a roll of paper towels just so I don’t have to touch the pump. My own pen always! 
Another aversion I have is touching the cc/debit card keypads.  Yuck!


----------



## can_do_mom

Lilybarb said:


> Lol - yes I despise handling gas pumps soo much that I carry a roll of paper towels just so I don’t have to touch the pump. My own pen always!
> Another aversion I have is touching the cc/debit card keypads.  Yuck!


I keep a glove in the console of my car that I wear to pump gas. The kids call it my Michael Jackson glove.  And key pads are also not fun. Sometimes I wear my gloves but some of them need the touch of your fingertip to work. 

I hadn’t really thought about clipboards at the doctor’s office until now. Thanks, @ElainePG !   I watched a report that tested airplanes for germs. By far, the worst location was the tray table. Worse than the bathroom toilet or floor. Sorry to have to share that but I will be flying with Clorox wipes from now on. Yuck.


----------



## Lilybarb

can_do_mom said:


> I keep a glove in the console of my car that I wear to pump gas. The kids call it my Michael Jackson glove.  And key pads are also not fun. Sometimes I wear my gloves but some of them need the touch of your fingertip to work.
> 
> I hadn’t really thought about clipboards at the doctor’s office until now. Thanks, @ElainePG !   I watched a report that tested airplanes for germs. By far, the worst location was the tray table. Worse than the bathroom toilet or floor. Sorry to have to share that but I will be flying with Clorox wipes from now on. Yuck.


A glove for pumping gas - what a wonderful idea. Thank you!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> I keep a glove in the console of my car that I wear to pump gas. The kids call it my Michael Jackson glove.  And key pads are also not fun. Sometimes I wear my gloves but some of them need the touch of your fingertip to work.
> 
> I hadn’t really thought about clipboards at the doctor’s office until now. Thanks, @ElainePG !   I watched a report that tested airplanes for germs. By far, the worst location was the tray table. Worse than the bathroom toilet or floor. Sorry to have to share that but I will be flying with Clorox wipes from now on. Yuck.


I like the glove idea...for pumping gas.  I am always wearing gloves this time of year, but I will keep a glove in the car for this purpose all year!

I’ve been carrying Clorox wipes for years now on planes...I always wipe top and bottom of the tray tables and armrests.  Haven’t gotten sick from a plane ride since...and I used to always catch something!


----------



## Purseloco

Pomba said:


> Hello, Im 50ish and paring down my handbag collection as well as sizes due to weight and back problems (sold a gst, jumbo and evelyn)  I am having issues fitting my needs (not much ) into the small bags I need like an LV eva or pochette especially because now I have eye problems (need sunglasses for bright light) and reading glasses for menus and reading my phone.
> 
> Heres what I carry in my Loewe Amazona that is one of my work bags.
> i carry and need:
> samsung phone
> sunglasses
> reading glasses
> small make up bag with lipstick, concealor, eyeliner and mirror
> Key holder with keys and fob
> lv coin purse zippy
> of course kleenex for watery eyes and a pen
> inside pocket always has my buisness cards in them as that is necessarry in my career (not shown)
> 
> Im the evening this does not fit in pochette or eva as I need and like smaller bag (sometimes I need my sunglasses as event starts in day).  Any suggestions how to downsize further? How do you handle downsizing but keeping essentials? looking for ideas.  tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285449



Hi I'm 57 and downsizing is such a problem for me. Now that I am of a certain age I have to carry medicine and sunglasses, reading glasses and whenever I leave something out that I normally carry I always end up needing the thing I left out. I have reasoned that unless I am going on a dinner date with my husband or a short trip small bags are for younger women I can't do without my stuff. I have invested in some lighter bags. I hate small wallets even though I have a few of them I really prefer my full size wallet. When my back hurts I use Lesportsac wallet and makeup bag and a nylon tote bag, which lightens the load a little.  Crossbody bags are starting to make a comeback into my bag collection just to take the load off my back. Heavy anything makes me tired.   Good luck on downsizing!


----------



## Purseloco

Blueberry1 said:


> Many decades ago, ladies wore gloves when out in public. Maybe they were smarter back then! I’m a bit of a germaphobe too...I’d love to see the return of lovely, genteel ladies’ gloves!


I wish gloves would come back. I have some leather gloves that belonged to my mother. Gloves were so stylish back in the day added elegance to an outfit. Women really new how to dress back in my mom's day. The Edith Head suit and a pair of gloves. Stunning!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Purseloco said:


> Hi I'm 57 and downsizing is such a problem for me. Now that I am of a certain age I have to carry medicine and sunglasses, reading glasses and whenever I leave something out that I normally carry I always end up needing the thing I left out. I have reasoned that unless I am going on a dinner date with my husband or a short trip small bags are for younger women I can't do without my stuff. I have invested in some lighter bags. I hate small wallets even though I have a few of them I really prefer my full size wallet. When my back hurts I use Lesportsac wallet and makeup bag and a nylon tote bag, which lightens the load a little.  Crossbody bags are starting to make a comeback into my bag collection just to take the load off my back. Heavy anything makes me tired.   Good luck on downsizing!



Same boat. I've removed from my bag everything I can to make it lighter, but I can't do without the sun glasses and reading glasses. I've also taken to carrying an Ipad which adds several pounds (eeh!). But I love to read while I'm waiting somewhere. For most of my life I never went anywhere without a paperback (or two) in my bag, but these days <sigh> I need the large print I can get on a tablet. And I like to read newspapers too. Reading on one of those teensy Amazon toys just doesn't cut it for me. 

I've actually weighed bags, both with and without contents on a digital scale, in an effort to pare down how much poundage I'm lugging. In the past it never bothered me to carry five pounds slung over my shoulder but it has definitely grown fatiguing in the past few years. Another annoyance of growing older. 

*What a great idea to carry a glove specially for pumping gas! What a great idea Can_Do_Mom! *


----------



## bisbee

Purseloco said:


> I wish gloves would come back. I have some leather gloves that belonged to my mother. Gloves were so stylish back in the day added elegance to an outfit. Women really new how to dress back in my mom's day. The Edith Head suit and a pair of gloves. Stunning!


I also have some white leather gloves that belonged  to my mother.  Other than at her wedding in 1949, I think she wore them mostly in the ‘30s and ‘40s, when she was a secretary and when she was in the Waves during the war.  

For some reason, I don’t think gloves would fit in my lifestyle, since I wear jeans daily!  Winter is another story...I have to carry gloves with me beginning in October.  My hands are always cold, and if my hands are cold, Inam miserable and so is anyone lucky enough to be around me!


----------



## Pomba

Interesting conversations here and now iM not alone in downsizing and going for lighter bags.   I am buying a speedy 30 vintage tomm as found a good deal and for work, will be lighter than my gucci leather hobo so , will try to sell that.   I prefer hand carry bags as I find them to be better on my back.  Most of my life was using cross body or shoulder and never hand carry ... so tried with my first amazona and found less shoulder and back pain if not heavy.  Also living in a busy city (that can be dangerous) its safer.  I periodically switch hands with my bag, making my carry unpredictable an with it zipped, im ready to swing it at someone who tries to grab it.   The crossbody strap can be pulled from behind and knock you to floor .  2 years ago someone on a bike tried to grab my hand held bag and my reflex was fast as I swung and not sure if I  knocked him off the bike or he lost balance with sudden movement I made... he quickly hopped back on and sped away.   All happened so fast at night that I just kept walking looking over my shoulder.   lol


----------



## Lilybarb

Pomba said:


> Interesting conversations here and now iM not alone in downsizing and going for lighter bags.   I am buying a speedy 30 vintage tomm as found a good deal and for work, will be lighter than my gucci leather hobo so , will try to sell that.   I prefer hand carry bags as I find them to be better on my back.  Most of my life was using cross body or shoulder and never hand carry ... so tried with my first amazona and found less shoulder and back pain if not heavy.  Also living in a busy city (that can be dangerous) its safer.  I periodically switch hands with my bag, making my carry unpredictable an with it zipped, im ready to swing it at someone who tries to grab it.   The crossbody strap can be pulled from behind and knock you to floor .  2 years ago someone on a bike tried to grab my hand held bag and my reflex was fast as I swung and not sure if I  knocked him off the bike or he lost balance with sudden movement I made... he quickly hopped back on and sped away.   All happened so fast at night that I just kept walking looking over my shoulder.   lol


You go Girl! I hope you knocked him silly.  I despise a thief!


----------



## ElainePG

Pomba said:


> Interesting conversations here and now iM not alone in downsizing and going for lighter bags.   I am buying a speedy 30 vintage tomm as found a good deal and for work, will be lighter than my gucci leather hobo so , will try to sell that.   I prefer hand carry bags as I find them to be better on my back.  Most of my life was using cross body or shoulder and never hand carry ... so tried with my first amazona and found less shoulder and back pain if not heavy.  Also living in a busy city (that can be dangerous) its safer.  I periodically switch hands with my bag, making my carry unpredictable an with it zipped, im ready to swing it at someone who tries to grab it.   The crossbody strap can be pulled from behind and knock you to floor .  2 years ago someone on a bike tried to grab my hand held bag and my reflex was fast as I swung and not sure if I  knocked him off the bike or he lost balance with sudden movement I made... he quickly hopped back on and sped away.   All happened so fast at night that I just kept walking looking over my shoulder.   lol


Wow... scary! Good for you.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I’ve been carrying Clorox wipes for years now on planes...I always wipe top and bottom of the tray tables and armrests.  Haven’t gotten sick from a plane ride since...and I used to always catch something!


The absolute dirtiest...other then the stinkin' chicken pox I lived to tell the tale!


----------



## skyqueen

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy, Healthy 2019!


----------



## skyqueen

My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed
> View attachment 4289109
> 
> View attachment 4289110


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed
> View attachment 4289109
> 
> View attachment 4289110


@skyqueen, I am sooo sorry your Annie Oakley is gone. Though 18 years is certainly a long dog life I am sure you wanted her to live forever as I did when I lost my furry boy just last year. It rips our hearts out, we love them so. I still cannot think of my big boy Solo without shedding a tear - as I am now - & I will shed some tears for your Annie Oakley & your heartbreak. Our furry family members truly are blessings on earth. I hope with my whole heart that we will get to see them again some day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

skyqueen said:


> My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed
> View attachment 4289109
> 
> View attachment 4289110


awww - I'm so sorry. Dogs (well - pets in general but I am partial to dogs) are such a part of our lives and we miss them so when they have to leave us. I'm glad you've got Dirty Harry (love this name!) to keep you company.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed
> View attachment 4289109
> 
> View attachment 4289110


Oh, @skyqueen , I'm so very sorry. Annie Oakley was such a sweetheart. How is Dirty Harry doing today?


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed
> View attachment 4289109
> 
> View attachment 4289110


Oh SQ...I am so sorry.  She was with you for a long, long time, and I’m sure she led a wonderful life with you.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.





Lilybarb said:


> @skyqueen, I am sooo sorry your Annie Oakley is gone. Though 18 years is certainly a long dog life I am sure you wanted her to live forever as I did when I lost my furry boy just last year. It rips our hearts out, we love them so. I still cannot think of my big boy Solo without shedding a tear - as I am now - & I will shed some tears for your Annie Oakley & your heartbreak. Our furry family members truly are blessings on earth. I hope with my whole heart that we will get to see them again some day.





ElainePG said:


> Oh, @skyqueen , I'm so very sorry. Annie Oakley was such a sweetheart. How is Dirty Harry doing today?





bisbee said:


> Oh SQ...I am so sorry.  She was with you for a long, long time, and I’m sure she led a wonderful life with you.


Thanks girls for all your kind words 
Elaine...Dirty Harry didn't skip a beat. Shame on him! Annie Oakley took him under her wing when I first brought him home and was so good to him and SHE WAS OLD, dealing with a puppy. Just like a man


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.





Lilybarb said:


> @skyqueen, I am sooo sorry your Annie Oakley is gone. Though 18 years is certainly a long dog life I am sure you wanted her to live forever as I did when I lost my furry boy just last year. It rips our hearts out, we love them so. I still cannot think of my big boy Solo without shedding a tear - as I am now - & I will shed some tears for your Annie Oakley & your heartbreak. Our furry family members truly are blessings on earth. I hope with my whole heart that we will get to see them again some day.





ElainePG said:


> Oh, @skyqueen , I'm so very sorry. Annie Oakley was such a sweetheart. How is Dirty Harry doing today?





bisbee said:


> Oh SQ...I am so sorry.  She was with you for a long, long time, and I’m sure she led a wonderful life with you.


Thanks girls for all your kind words 
Elaine...Dirty Harry didn't skip a beat. Shame on him! Annie Oakley took him under her wing when I first brought him home and was so good to him and SHE WAS OLD, dealing with a puppy. Just like a man


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed
> View attachment 4289109
> 
> View attachment 4289110



I'm so sorry SQ....


----------



## Blueberry1

What a very very beautiful little dog she was! I cry for your loss. I will hug my own little white dog a little closer tonight.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I'm so sorry SQ....





Blueberry1 said:


> What a very very beautiful little dog she was! I cry for your loss. I will hug my own little white dog a little closer tonight.


My wonderful neighbor came right over and we buried Annie Oakley right next to my beloved Trixie-Belle. Something comforting knowing they're together again


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed
> View attachment 4289109
> 
> View attachment 4289110


Oh I am so sorry SQ.  I really do know how you feel.  I am almost ashamed to say I cried more when one of my heart dogs died, than when my mother died


----------



## Lilybarb

chessmont said:


> Oh I am so sorry SQ.  I really do know how you feel.  I am almost ashamed to say I cried more when one of my heart dogs died, than when my mother died


@chessmont, please don’t be ashamed. I did too, & my mother and my 9 year old pup passed 5 months apart. I think it’s because our furry buddies are Right There with us ALL the time, like velcro.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Oh I am so sorry SQ.  I really do know how you feel.  I am almost ashamed to say I cried more when one of my heart dogs died, than when my mother died


Yes...the one thing I find the hardest to deal with!


----------



## chessmont

Lilybarb said:


> @chessmont, please don’t be ashamed. I did too, & my mother and my 9 year old pup passed 5 months apart. I think it’s because our furry buddies are Right There with us ALL the time, like velcro.



And, there is unconditional love and no baggage like there is with people/family


----------



## BigPurseSue

I'm so very, very sorry Skyqueen. You must be heartbroken. 

I probably don't need to tell you this but you should keep an eye on Dirty Harry (what a great name!). We've had dogs that haven't run off the rails until three or four weeks after they've lost their bud. And they've really gone bonkers then. 

I've found losing dogs indescribably painful. I'm still mourning them many years later. Well, like the little guy in my avatar. 

I'm so, so sorry, Skyqueen.  Hugs to you!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> My 18 y/o Annie Oakley passed early this morning. While heartbroken, she had a nice long life in the country and good food (she was a little fatty). The most positive, loving little dog in the world! I took these pics Christmas night with Dirty Harry guarding...he always has to get into the act!!! She will be missed
> View attachment 4289109
> 
> View attachment 4289110


I’m so sorry, Sky. I know she will be missed but you are right that her life was all a dog could ask for!


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so very, very sorry Skyqueen. You must be heartbroken.
> 
> I probably don't need to tell you this but you should keep an eye on Dirty Harry (what a great name!). We've had dogs that haven't run off the rails until three or four weeks after they've lost their bud. And they've really gone bonkers then.
> 
> I've found losing dogs indescribably painful. I'm still mourning them many years later. Well, like the little guy in my avatar.
> 
> I'm so, so sorry, Skyqueen.  Hugs to you!


Thanks Sue. My 19 y/o Ava Gardner and Dirty Harry still have each other. Not as interactive as Annie and Harry but something. Poor Ava...Harry can be a PITA!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> I’m so sorry, Sky. I know she will be missed but you are right that her life was all a dog could ask for!


----------



## bisbee

Happy New Year ladies! 

We had an eventful time...my younger son was in a car accident (he was a passenger) on Saturday.  It could have been much worse, of course, but he broke his left femur.  He had surgery Sunday morning...they put in a rod.  He went home yesterday and will be out of commission for at least 6 weeks.

So...it’s been busy...he is my baby, even though he’ll turn 41 in 2 weeks!   I’m glad I will be available to help out...it’s always something!  He will have visiting nurses and physical therapy...they are waiting for that info now.  And his wife will be taking days off work too...no kids, just animals!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> We had an eventful time...my younger son was in a car accident (he was a passenger) on Saturday.  It could have been much worse, of course, but he broke his left femur.  He had surgery Sunday morning...they put in a rod.  He went home yesterday and will be out of commission for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> So...it’s been busy...he is my baby, even though he’ll turn 41 in 2 weeks!   I’m glad I will be available to help out...it’s always something!  He will have visiting nurses and physical therapy...they are waiting for that info now.  And his wife will be taking days off work too...no kids, just animals!


Oh, @bisbee , how awful! Must have been so frightening for you when you got the phone call. I'm glad it wasn't worse, but a fractured femur, surgery, a rod, and (I'm sure) a lot of pain is still pretty ghastly.

It's good that you retired last year and will be able to help. No matter how old a child is, he's still the baby and you're still the Mom.


----------



## chessmont

bisbee said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> We had an eventful time...my younger son was in a car accident (he was a passenger) on Saturday.  It could have been much worse, of course, but he broke his left femur.  He had surgery Sunday morning...they put in a rod.  He went home yesterday and will be out of commission for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> So...it’s been busy...he is my baby, even though he’ll turn 41 in 2 weeks!   I’m glad I will be available to help out...it’s always something!  He will have visiting nurses and physical therapy...they are waiting for that info now.  And his wife will be taking days off work too...no kids, just animals!



Oh no!  I'm glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## bisbee

chessmont said:


> Oh no!  I'm glad it wasn't worse!


Yes...it could have been MUCH worse!  He is home...the first home physical therapy appointment is tomorrow.  He is feeling better after the side effects of the anesthesia are finally gone (the surgery took 5 HOURS!!!), and we are all breathing easier!


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> Yes...it could have been MUCH worse!  He is home...the first home physical therapy appointment is tomorrow.  He is feeling better after the side effects of the anesthesia are finally gone (the surgery took 5 HOURS!!!), and we are all breathing easier!


Bisbee,
I’m so sorry to hear about your son’s accident. I’m glad the surgery is behind him and that all went well. I hope his recovery goes smoothly. I agree with @ElainePG that our children are our babies no matter what their age!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> We had an eventful time...my younger son was in a car accident (he was a passenger) on Saturday.  It could have been much worse, of course, but he broke his left femur.  He had surgery Sunday morning...they put in a rod.  He went home yesterday and will be out of commission for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> So...it’s been busy...he is my baby, even though he’ll turn 41 in 2 weeks!   I’m glad I will be available to help out...it’s always something!  He will have visiting nurses and physical therapy...they are waiting for that info now.  And his wife will be taking days off work too...no kids, just animals!



Happy New Year ladies! 

Oh I’m so sorry bisbee - but glad it wasn’t worse. How is he doing one week after?


----------



## chessmont

Well damn, just lost today the 4th dog in the past 11 months.  One of our favorites. I never gets easier


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> Well damn, just lost today the 4th dog in the past 11 months.  One of our favorites. I never gets easier





	

		
			
		

		
	
my boy, Bodie 12 years old.


----------



## whateve

chessmont said:


> View attachment 4298207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy, Bodie 12 years old.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> View attachment 4298207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy, Bodie 12 years old.


Oh, @chessmont , I'm so sorry.


----------



## bisbee

chessmont said:


> Well damn, just lost today the 4th dog in the past 11 months.  One of our favorites. I never gets easier


So sorry chessmont.


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> Oh I’m so sorry bisbee - but glad it wasn’t worse. How is he doing one week after?


Thanks Cilifene.  He is doing better...it will be a long recovery, but I think the healing will speed up after the first few weeks.  Home physical therapy will start Tuesday.  He is feeling stronger every day.


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Well damn, just lost today the 4th dog in the past 11 months.  One of our favorites. I never gets easier



Oh no, I’m so sorry chestmont. You’re right it never gets easier.....
What a beautie


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Yes...it could have been MUCH worse!  He is home...the first home physical therapy appointment is tomorrow.  He is feeling better after the side effects of the anesthesia are finally gone (the surgery took 5 HOURS!!!), and we are all breathing easier!


Sending big hugs your way and I might add...Thank God he and his wife have YOU!


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> View attachment 4298207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy, Bodie 12 years old.


No words...heartbroken for you.


----------



## skyqueen

I bought this J Crew faux fur jacket before Christmas on sale. Much cuter IRL and the periwinkle color is fantastic!
These TB Liana flats came today...half price so I thought I'd take a chance.  The crystal HW really adds pizzazz!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I bought this J Crew faux fur jacket before Christmas on sale. Much cuter IRL and the periwinkle color is fantastic!
> These TB Liana flats came today...half price so I thought I'd take a chance.  The crystal HW really adds pizzazz!
> View attachment 4299935
> 
> View attachment 4299936


I'm so glad you finally found a faux fur that works for you... and what an adorable shade of blue!

I saw those Liana flats on sale! In a few places: Nordstrom, and also on the TB site. But I don't know my size in the Liana style, only in the Minnie style, so I passed. Loving the crystals hardware!


----------



## can_do_mom

chessmont said:


> View attachment 4298207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy, Bodie 12 years old.


I am truly sorry, @chessmont 
Bodie is very handsome.


----------



## chessmont

Thank you cdm. It will be one week tomorrow.  He was such a good smart boy.


----------



## ElainePG

May I please whine? 

I just spent the last two hours at the mall, looking for jeans that actually fit a normal-sized female body. You know... someone who goes IN at the waist, and OUT at the hips. 

*WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT???? *

I need jeans that come up to my waist. My waist is a lot smaller than my hips, so if I wear mid-rise jeans, they go sliding down my butt whenever I bend over. Not a good look.

Oh, and I don't want super-skinny jeans, either. I'm at the point in my life where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt.

Okay, so I'm not exactly fashionable. 

Finally, after going to every store in our (admittedly limited) mall, I found what I was looking for in a remote corner of Macy's: NYDJ makes a style called "Marilyn" which hits me right at the waist, has a straight leg, and comes in a variety of colors. They cost the earth, but I bought three pairs. Whew!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> May I please whine?
> 
> I just spent the last two hours at the mall, looking for jeans that actually fit a normal-sized female body. You know... someone who goes IN at the waist, and OUT at the hips.
> 
> *WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT???? *
> 
> I need jeans that come up to my waist. My waist is a lot smaller than my hips, so if I wear mid-rise jeans, they go sliding down my butt whenever I bend over. Not a good look.
> 
> Oh, and I don't want super-skinny jeans, either. I'm at the point in my life where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt.
> 
> Okay, so I'm not exactly fashionable.
> 
> Finally, after going to every store in our (admittedly limited) mall, I found what I was looking for in a remote corner of Macy's: NYDJ makes a style called "Marilyn" which hits me right at the waist, has a straight leg, and comes in a variety of colors. They cost the earth, but I bought three pairs. Whew!



I'm whining with you Elaine!!!!! haven't bought a pair of jeans in years - now I've given up  
I do wear jeans at work but it's uniform cloth. You see on IG that I mostly wear my very casual dresses and skirts. 

I'm glad you found some at last


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> May I please whine?
> 
> I just spent the last two hours at the mall, looking for jeans that actually fit a normal-sized female body. You know... someone who goes IN at the waist, and OUT at the hips.
> 
> *WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT???? *
> 
> I need jeans that come up to my waist. My waist is a lot smaller than my hips, so if I wear mid-rise jeans, they go sliding down my butt whenever I bend over. Not a good look.
> 
> Oh, and I don't want super-skinny jeans, either. I'm at the point in my life where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt.
> 
> Okay, so I'm not exactly fashionable.
> 
> Finally, after going to every store in our (admittedly limited) mall, I found what I was looking for in a remote corner of Macy's: NYDJ makes a style called "Marilyn" which hits me right at the waist, has a straight leg, and comes in a variety of colors. They cost the earth, but I bought three pairs. Whew!


If you are near a J Jill store...try their jeans. They come in petite sizes


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> If you are near a J Jill store...try their jeans. They come in petite sizes


As it happens, there's a J Jill in the mall (the not-terribly good mall) where I did my shopping the other day, and I popped in. They did indeed have petite sizes, which meant the length was good, but they didn't have any jeans that were high-rise. "Mom jeans," I think they're called.  The ones that sit below the waist don't work on me. They always come sliding down, and I feel as though I have to keep hoiking them up. 

I've lost a bunch of weight since I was able to cut way down on the prednisone. I'm back to being slim again (size 4 or 6) but I still have curves: I go in at the waist, and then out at the hips, so I like my jeans (and my pants, too, for that matter) to follow the natural shape of my body. I do realize that this isn't considered fashionable in jeans, but at my age, I like what I like!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> May I please whine?
> 
> I just spent the last two hours at the mall, looking for jeans that actually fit a normal-sized female body. You know... someone who goes IN at the waist, and OUT at the hips.
> 
> *WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT???? *
> 
> I need jeans that come up to my waist. My waist is a lot smaller than my hips, so if I wear mid-rise jeans, they go sliding down my butt whenever I bend over. Not a good look.
> 
> Oh, and I don't want super-skinny jeans, either. I'm at the point in my life where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt.
> 
> Okay, so I'm not exactly fashionable.
> 
> Finally, after going to every store in our (admittedly limited) mall, I found what I was looking for in a remote corner of Macy's: NYDJ makes a style called "Marilyn" which hits me right at the waist, has a straight leg, and comes in a variety of colors. They cost the earth, but I bought three pairs. Whew!



I just googled ‘high rise jeans for women’, and saw that Old Navy (I know not exactly High Brow but they’re jeans) had them too. They’re called - High-Rise The Power Jean, a.k.a. The Perfect Straight for Women. 
Might be worth a shot and certainly won’t cost the earth! 
(I pop into ON now and then - that pink striped shirt everyone loves on the SOTD? Mmhmm - from ON. [emoji4])


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I just googled ‘high rise jeans for women’, and saw that Old Navy (I know not exactly High Brow but they’re jeans) had them too. They’re called - High-Rise The Power Jean, a.k.a. The Perfect Straight for Women.
> Might be worth a shot and certainly won’t cost the earth!
> (I pop into ON now and then - that pink striped shirt everyone loves on the SOTD? Mmhmm - from ON. [emoji4])


Found it! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I just googled ‘high rise jeans for women’, and saw that Old Navy (I know not exactly High Brow but they’re jeans) had them too. They’re called - High-Rise The Power Jean, a.k.a. The Perfect Straight for Women.
> Might be worth a shot and certainly won’t cost the earth!
> (I pop into ON now and then - that pink striped shirt everyone loves on the SOTD? Mmhmm - from ON. [emoji4])


Found it! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Found it! Thanks for the heads-up.


I just got an email from Banana Republic that they've added more high rise straight leg jeans.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I just got an email from Banana Republic that they've added more high rise straight leg jeans.


Cool! Maybe someone there is a member of tPF!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Cool! Maybe someone there is a member of tPF!!!


----------



## bisbee

Cookiefiend said:


> I just googled ‘high rise jeans for women’, and saw that Old Navy (I know not exactly High Brow but they’re jeans) had them too. They’re called - High-Rise The Power Jean, a.k.a. The Perfect Straight for Women.
> Might be worth a shot and certainly won’t cost the earth!
> (I pop into ON now and then - that pink striped shirt everyone loves on the SOTD? Mmhmm - from ON. [emoji4])


Please enlighten me...what is the SOTD?  Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bisbee said:


> Please enlighten me...what is the SOTD?  Thanks!


(Hermes) Scarf of the Day


----------



## can_do_mom

I’ve heard good things about Banana Republic jeans in general. I have a white pair but that’s it. They’ve held up well. You’re right, it’s hard to find a high rise jean.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I’ve heard good things about Banana Republic jeans in general. I have a white pair but that’s it. They’ve held up well. You’re right, it’s hard to find a high rise jean.


Thanks for the info, *CDM*! I do like the NYDJ ones that I found, but it's always good to know about another brand.


----------



## skyqueen

Just love the Sam Edelman flats...they run a bit narrow.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just love the Sam Edelman flats...they run a bit narrow.
> View attachment 4322015


Really nice, @skyqueen , and a good match with your bag. Which bag is that, btw? I like the hardware!


----------



## ElainePG

Is anyone watching Marie Kondo on Netflix? I'm not, but I read her book a few years ago and that inspired me to do a closet purge every now and then. I'm also getting better about using the "one in one out" method when I buy clothes, and that's keeping my closet under control.

This weekend I'm tackling the kitchen! Cleared out a whole bunch of useless stuff from the pantry, and I'm feeling very virtuous.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Really nice, @skyqueen , and a good match with your bag. Which bag is that, btw? I like the hardware!


Gianfranco Lotti...not a well known brand but beautifully made. I have to watch the box calf leather against scratches.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone watching Marie Kondo on Netflix? I'm not, but I read her book a few years ago and that inspired me to do a closet purge every now and then. I'm also getting better about using the "one in one out" method when I buy clothes, and that's keeping my closet under control.
> 
> This weekend I'm tackling the kitchen! Cleared out a whole bunch of useless stuff from the pantry, and I'm feeling very virtuous.


I should watch this and do a purge! For someone that wore a uniform for 38 years I have a lot of clothes! 
I watched The Ted Bundy Tapes...absolutely chilling!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I should watch this and do a purge! *For someone that wore a uniform for 38 years I have a lot of clothes!*
> I watched The Ted Bundy Tapes...absolutely chilling!


Funny!   

Ooh... Ted Bundy was a seriously scary guy. I read Ann Rule's "The Stranger Beside Me" years ago, and had to keep putting it down because it gave me the creeps. It was a really good book, though.


----------



## gillianna

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone watching Marie Kondo on Netflix? I'm not, but I read her book a few years ago and that inspired me to do a closet purge every now and then. I'm also getting better about using the "one in one out" method when I buy clothes, and that's keeping my closet under control.
> 
> This weekend I'm tackling the kitchen! Cleared out a whole bunch of useless stuff from the pantry, and I'm feeling very virtuous.



I watched it.  I have her books and have been applying some of her methods in my house the past year.  I love opening a drawer and finding everything neat and organized.  I actually did my fridge today with clear plastic rectangular bins and put items like all the jelly in one, salad dressings in another.  It looks great.  Will be interesting if the family puts things back 8n the right one. I also have plans to do my kitchen again this week, I feel I can purge more.  I found buying some nice plastic bins and containers to put in my cabinet drawers help keep things organized better. And as I clean I am no addicted to using Method Wood For Good spray polish for my wood cabinets.   It is my new favorite.


----------



## gillianna

skyqueen said:


> I should watch this and do a purge! For someone that wore a uniform for 38 years I have a lot of clothes!
> I watched The Ted Bundy Tapes...absolutely chilling!



My friend who has been a nurse for over 30 years has more clothes than anyone I know.  She says it is because she wears a uniform to her job...


----------



## ElainePG

gillianna said:


> My friend who has been a nurse for over 30 years has more clothes than anyone I know.  She says it is because she wears a uniform to her job...


Makes sense! My girlfriend who went to parochial high school just looooooved clothes! Me, not so much.


----------



## ElainePG

gillianna said:


> I watched it.  I have her books and have been applying some of her methods in my house the past year.  I love opening a drawer and finding everything neat and organized.  I actually did my fridge today with clear plastic rectangular bins and put items like all the jelly in one, salad dressings in another.  It looks great.  Will be interesting if the family puts things back 8n the right one. I also have plans to do my kitchen again this week, I feel I can purge more.  I found buying some nice plastic bins and containers to put in my cabinet drawers help keep things organized better. And as I clean I am no addicted to using Method Wood For Good spray polish for my wood cabinets.   It is my new favorite.


The clear bins in your fridge sound like a really good idea. I'm going to give that some thought, but I don't know what I'd put in them. I have my salad dressings on the door, ditto for condiments like mustards. And there are drawers for fruits, veggies, and cheese. I do eat a lot of yoghurt, though, so maybe a little clear bin to hold yoghurt containers?  

Drawer organizers are wonderful. I hate it when everything in a kitchen drawer gets all slopped together. 

I *love* that Method wood spray! There's also a Method all-purpose spray that works really well, especially on countertops (I have Corian). It comes in different scents, but I've only tried the lavender. Which is subtle, and leaves the kitchen smelling nice.


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> I should watch this and do a purge! For someone that wore a uniform for 38 years I have a lot of clothes!
> I watched The Ted Bundy Tapes...absolutely chilling!



I have this strange fascination with all things Ted Bundy.  I can't believe I am saying this in public!  I just find it fascinating that a handsome, politically active, somewhat intelligent man could be a psychopath that masquerades as normal for so long.

Also, I was of the era and exactly the looks he went for: pretty, young, brown long hair parted in the middle it gives me chills.  I keep wondering if I would have been naive enough to help a stranger in an arm cast with something with his car...

A great book is Ann Rule's "The Stranger Beside Me"  She is a true crime writer (deceased not too ,long ago) who happened to work next to him on a suicide hotline group. They became friends.  Later she wrote about him.  What are the odds?

I read it once every couple years.  Yeah I'm weird!


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Makes sense! My girlfriend who went to parochial high school just looooooved clothes! Me, not so much.


I actually liked wearing a uniform for school - not having to think much about getting dressed in the morning, and more money for fun clothes!


----------



## bisbee

My granddaughter goes to a private school where uniforms are required...khaki skorts with leggings (winter) and knit collared shirts in several colors with an embroidered logo.  Makes it easy in the morning (I spent a week with grandkids recently when their parents were away).  She is 13, so it makes for a less stressful situation, I think!


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I have this strange fascination with all things Ted Bundy.  I can't believe I am saying this in public!  I just find it fascinating that a handsome, politically active, somewhat intelligent man could be a psychopath that masquerades as normal for so long.
> 
> Also, I was of the era and exactly the looks he went for: pretty, young, brown long hair parted in the middle it gives me chills.  I keep wondering if I would have been naive enough to help a stranger in an arm cast with something with his car...
> 
> A great book is Ann Rule's "The Stranger Beside Me"  She is a true crime writer (deceased not too ,long ago) who happened to work next to him on a suicide hotline group. They became friends.  Later she wrote about him.  What are the odds?
> 
> I read it once every couple years.  Yeah I'm weird!


I read Ann Rule's book, years ago, too. If you get NetFlix...watch it! 
When I first moved to Manhattan I had to deal with the Son of Sam...young women were terrified. I was always glad I was a blonde!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I read Ann Rule's book, years ago, too. If you get NetFlix...watch it!
> When I first moved to Manhattan I had to deal with the Son of Sam...young women were terrified. I was always glad I was a blonde!


Son of Sam was active when I was living (alone) in NYC, in a non-doorman apartment on the west side (this is when the upper west side was cheap!). I was in grad school, so not much $$$ for taxis when I was coming home from a late class. And I'm a brunette.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> My granddaughter goes to a private school where uniforms are required...khaki skorts with leggings (winter) and knit collared shirts in several colors with an embroidered logo.  Makes it easy in the morning (I spent a week with grandkids recently when their parents were away).  She is 13, so it makes for a less stressful situation, I think!


I would have LOVED that when I was in junior high school! Honestly, until my senior year of H.S., I was such a dunce about clothes. I always got it wrong.
And these days there's such an emphasis on having the correct brand, too (which I don't remember from back in the day). Not just dark rinse jeans, but somebody-or-other's dark rinse jeans, with holes in them in the right spot.  So this puts a lot less pressure on the kids, I would think... at least during school hours.


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> My granddaughter goes to a private school where uniforms are required...khaki skorts with leggings (winter) and knit collared shirts in several colors with an embroidered logo.  Makes it easy in the morning (I spent a week with grandkids recently when their parents were away).  She is 13, so it makes for a less stressful situation, I think!


When I was in junior high and high school, picking out my own clothes was the highlight of my day. I loved buying clothes for my kids too. If they had had to wear uniforms, I wouldn't have been able to buy them as many cute outfits as I wanted. 

When I was in school and even when my kids were in school, there wasn't much pressure to wear certain brands.


----------



## BigPurseSue

chessmont said:


> I actually liked wearing a uniform for school - not having to think much about getting dressed in the morning, and more money for fun clothes!



I wore a uniform in grade school and I loved it. Plaid wool jumper with white blouse and knee socks. Ended all the teasing about the funny stuff my mom made me wear. Like the hot-pink thermal bloomers which slipped down my legs and bagged around my knees when I played baseball.  The uniform also ended all the morning bickering with my mom about clothes.


----------



## skyqueen

This Frame Leopard Coat just arrived. Not that heavy but not that bulky. I'm done with faux fur!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> This Frame Leopard Coat just arrived. Not that heavy but not that bulky. I'm done with faux fur!
> View attachment 4327743


It looks great! And absolute perfection with your *fab* B bag.    I'm assuming you'll wear it with boots. Which ones? 

So glad your search is finally over. It's been quite a slog!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It looks great! And absolute perfection with your *fab* B bag.    I'm assuming you'll wear it with boots. Which ones?
> 
> So glad your search is finally over. It's been quite a slog!


You're right, Elaine...I've bought/returned 4 faux fur leopard coats this year. I have black/chestnut colored UGGS that I'll wear in cold weather. We just had a cold spell...9 degrees! I also have Gucci black booties and SW OTK black boots for dress.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> You're right, Elaine...I've bought/returned 4 faux fur leopard coats this year. I have black/chestnut colored UGGS that I'll wear in cold weather. We just had a cold spell...9 degrees! I also have Gucci black booties and SW OTK black boots for dress.


NINE degrees... yikes! Stay warm!!!!

Our here on the "other" coast we kvetch when the temps get down in the low 50s... and also when they get up to the high 60s. We have a very narrow micro-climate in the part of the W coast where I live, and we are spoiled rotten. 

Then again, there are earthquakes...


----------



## bisbee

Many years ago, my ex and I stayed in Carmel for a few days.  It has to be at least 18 years, since we separated 17 years ago.  We tried to get a hotel in Monterey, but nothing was available due to the jazz festival (I think).  Carmel was just lovely...we enjoyed walking around and had some wonderful meals.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> This Frame Leopard Coat just arrived. Not that heavy but not that bulky. I'm done with faux fur!
> View attachment 4327743



I love it, finally you found the one  and looks perfect with your gold B


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I love it, finally you found the one  and looks perfect with your gold B


TBH...I never use my Birkin, I like something with a shoulder strap. I brought it down 2 weeks ago to remind myself to use it. I had to hook it on to the door handle so Dirty Harry wouldn't pee on it. 
I have to admit...it does look good with the coat!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Many years ago, my ex and I stayed in Carmel for a few days.  It has to be at least 18 years, since we separated 17 years ago.  We tried to get a hotel in Monterey, but nothing was available due to the jazz festival (I think).  Carmel was just lovely...we enjoyed walking around and had some wonderful meals.


In the late 1970s, I was sent by a client to San Francisco. This was my first trip to the west coast, so I was very excited. I had some extra time, so I rented a car and drove down the coast to hike for a couple of days on Big Sur. And stopped for lunch in Carmel. Love at first sight! 

Ten years later, after DH and I had been married a few years, I suggested we go there for a vacation. 
DH: Carmel??? I'm from Boston! I hate California!
Me: Have you ever BEEN to California?
DH: No...
Me: That's nice. We're going to Carmel for our vacation. 

We arrived in Carmel. Parked the rental car. Started strolled through the cute little village. And within five minutes he was looking around, a bemused expression on his face, saying "I LOVE California!" Uh huh. To give myself credit, I did NOT say "Toldya so."


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> TBH...I never use my Birkin, *I like something with a shoulder strap*. I brought it down 2 weeks ago to remind myself to use it. I had to hook it on to the door handle so Dirty Harry wouldn't pee on it.
> I have to admit...it does look good with the coat!


I like shoulder strap (or, even better, cross body) bags best too. I did buy one arm-carry dome-shaped bag about five years ago, after I first joined tPF and started getting interested in handbags, but it turned out I never carried it. Fortunately, it wasn't expensive, and I ended up donating it to one of our local thrift shops. Lesson learned!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> TBH...I never use my Birkin, I like something with a shoulder strap. I brought it down 2 weeks ago to remind myself to use it. I had to hook it on to the door handle so Dirty Harry wouldn't pee on it.
> I have to admit...it does look good with the coat!



I never have my bags in the same room as the cats - some cats like to chew on leather. 
Would you consider selling your B? It should be used it’s so beautiful.


----------



## Cilifene

Btw, I turned 60 this week - got myself a new tee from Fanny Karst


----------



## Cilifene

Tiger looking pretty foolish


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Btw, I turned 60 this week - got myself a new tee from Fanny Karst
> 
> View attachment 4329830


I love this tee! Too bad I'm older than 60!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I love this tee! Too bad I'm older than 60!



The tee has no age limit


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> In the late 1970s, I was sent by a client to San Francisco. This was my first trip to the west coast, so I was very excited. I had some extra time, so I rented a car and drove down the coast to hike for a couple of days on Big Sur. And stopped for lunch in Carmel. Love at first sight!
> 
> Ten years later, after DH and I had been married a few years, I suggested we go there for a vacation.
> DH: Carmel??? I'm from Boston! I hate California!
> Me: Have you ever BEEN to California?
> DH: No...
> Me: That's nice. We're going to Carmel for our vacation.
> 
> We arrived in Carmel. Parked the rental car. Started strolled through the cute little village. And within five minutes he was looking around, a bemused expression on his face, saying "I LOVE California!" Uh huh. To give myself credit, I did NOT say "Toldya so."


I'm a native Californian and my mother was too. My father was from NYC. I grew up in the SF bay area. We used to go to Carmel a few times a year. My father played golf while we shopped. Then we would meet up for dinner. It was always so magical, even if it was a little cold.


----------



## Passau

Happy Belated Birthday, Cilifene!  Love your tee!!


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, Cilifene!  Love your tee!!



Thank you Passau!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Btw, I turned 60 this week - got myself a new tee from Fanny Karst
> 
> View attachment 4329830


You defy age...Happy Birthday, dear


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I never have my bags in the same room as the cats - some cats like to chew on leather.
> Would you consider selling your B? It should be used it’s so beautiful.


I won't sell...just in case


----------



## gillianna

i have a friend who is 96 and still has a passion to live her life.  She gets her hair colored and permed, will only wear fire engine red nail polish, dresses cute,  loves her expresso and watching TV.  Also enjoys a drink every now and then.   Enjoys restaurants and will tell you the most interesting stories about her life.  It is truly amazing to be in her company.  Age is just a number....


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> You defy age...Happy Birthday, dear



Thanks dear SQ  
I’m glad to hear you’re not selling that B


----------



## skyqueen

gillianna said:


> i have a friend who is 96 and still has a passion to live her life.  She gets her hair colored and permed, will only wear fire engine red nail polish, dresses cute,  loves her expresso and watching TV.  Also enjoys a drink every now and then.   Enjoys restaurants and will tell you the most interesting stories about her life.  It is truly amazing to be in her company.  Age is just a number....


Tell her to join tPF...she'll fit right in with our group. Being a good storyteller, a plus!


----------



## skyqueen

Just watch 54 on A&E last night...all about Studio 54. I went there several times in the short time it was open. Halston was always there (very handsome) along with a slew of celebrities. What I remember the most...waiters wearing fancy diapers serving drinks. Thinking back, it was decadent!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just watch 54 on A&E last night...all about Studio 54. I went there several times in the short time it was open. Halston was always there (very handsome) along with a slew of celebrities. What I remember the most...waiters wearing fancy diapers serving drinks. Thinking back, it was decadent!


OMG... I never knew anyone who actually *went* to Studio 54! I'm impressed! But... um... waiters wearing diapers???  Can you explain the symbolism to me?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> OMG... I never knew anyone who actually *went* to Studio 54! I'm impressed! But... um... waiters wearing diapers???  Can you explain the symbolism to me?


Not just any diaper...lame/brocade diapers! I don't know the symbolism other then to shock, although nothing seemed to shock in those days!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Not just any diaper...*lame/brocade diapers!* I don't know the symbolism other then to shock, although nothing seemed to shock in those days!


Whoa, Nellie!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Just watch 54 on A&E last night...all about Studio 54. I went there several times in the short time it was open. Halston was always there (very handsome) along with a slew of celebrities. What I remember the most...waiters wearing fancy diapers serving drinks. Thinking back, it was decadent!



My DH was there a lot b fire we were engaged. He said it was absolutely mind boggling the decadence. I recall he mentioned seeing Diane Von Furstenburg there.


----------



## skyqueen

Birthday/Valentine's Day party with DS and friends...note the Gumby sweatshirt!


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> Birthday/Valentine's Day party with DS and friends...note the Gumby sweatshirt!
> View attachment 4342493



Happy Birthday, Skyqueen!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Birthday/Valentine's Day party with DS and friends...note the Gumby sweatshirt!
> View attachment 4342493



Happy, happy birthday!  I LOVE Gumby!  I remember buying him and his horse for my kids (now in their 40s!)


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Birthday/Valentine's Day party with DS and friends...note the Gumby sweatshirt!
> View attachment 4342493



Happy Birthday SQ  what a lovely picture.


----------



## Cilifene

Hello dears  it was a fantastic spring day yesterday - warm and sunny.
Had my new coat and Gabrielle with me to support group meeting.

Excuse the messy background ...


----------



## Cilifene

With Reissue ...


----------



## Cilifene

Sorry about the GIANT pics ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Hello dears  it was a fantastic spring day yesterday - warm and sunny.
> Had my new coat and Gabrielle with me to support group meeting.
> 
> Excuse the messy background ...
> 
> View attachment 4345898


Elegant as always, dear!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Hello dears  it was a fantastic spring day yesterday - warm and sunny.
> Had my new coat and Gabrielle with me to support group meeting.
> 
> Excuse the messy background ...
> 
> View attachment 4345898


How did I miss buying THIS coat? Love it!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> How did I miss buying THIS coat? Love it!



Thanks SQ! I just got it - I think you can still find it. It’s from H&M. It’s not for freezing cold though.
https://m2.hm.com/m/en_us/productpage.0680432002.html


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Elegant as always, dear!



Thanks dear


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> How did I miss buying THIS coat? Love it!



I just posted a lot of pics of it on my IG


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene you are what I call an Elegant Minimalist (I could be wrong but it is my impression from your posts). I do want to be like this!  How do you do it?  I would have to get rid of so much stuff!


----------



## chessmont

Also ladies and gents, oh my goodness I have been sick for a full 2 weeks!  Not flu, just a really bad cold!  Something has been going around that lasts a really long time. I only got out of my pajamas 3 out of 14 days!  I am in Northern California, but I have reports from all over the US about this bug. Be careful!


----------



## Blueberry1

Thanks for the warning chessmont! I have lots of (fun) travel coming up, so I’ve been washing my hands like crazy to avoid catching anything...


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Cilifene you are what I call an Elegant Minimalist (I could be wrong but it is my impression from your posts). I do want to be like this!  How do you do it?  I would have to get rid of so much stuff!



Thank you chessmont - You're right! I don't have much cloth and most of it a several years old. Besides coats and bags I actually hate buying. 
Just after I posted this I got rid of four pair of shoes - DH clapped his hands 
Once a year I get rid of cloth that I have NOT been using the past year. 

Feel better soon dear!!!


----------



## netter

chessmont said:


> Also ladies and gents, oh my goodness I have been sick for a full 2 weeks!  Not flu, just a really bad cold!  Something has been going around that lasts a really long time. I only got out of my pajamas 3 out of 14 days!  I am in Northern California, but I have reports from all over the US about this bug. Be careful!


Yes, it was a really good cold that took about two weeks to get over. Great stuff.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Also ladies and gents, oh my goodness I have been sick for a full 2 weeks!  Not flu, just a really bad cold!  Something has been going around that lasts a really long time. I only got out of my pajamas 3 out of 14 days!  I am in Northern California, but I have reports from all over the US about this bug. Be careful!


My pulmonologist tells me there's bad stuff all over Northern California. She's even been putting people in the hospital, which she doesn't like to do. A lot of flu, but also pneumonia. Very scary!

I hope you mend quickly. Take care of yourself!


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Also ladies and gents, oh my goodness I have been sick for a full 2 weeks!  Not flu, just a really bad cold!  Something has been going around that lasts a really long time. I only got out of my pajamas 3 out of 14 days!  I am in Northern California, but I have reports from all over the US about this bug. Be careful!


I had it, too...just awful and can last 3-4 weeks. I had it, worse, last year...a month! Finally got a Z-Pak that helped. 
Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## chessmont

Thanks SQ.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> My pulmonologist tells me there's bad stuff all over Northern California. She's even been putting people in the hospital, which she doesn't like to do. A lot of flu, but also pneumonia. Very scary!
> 
> I hope you mend quickly. Take care of yourself!



Oh my ElainePG!  Be careful out there!  Thx for the good wishes.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Oh my ElainePG!  Be careful out there!  Thx for the good wishes.


I’m washing my hands like crazy! And refusing to use shopping carts without wiping the handle off with a sani wipe, which I bring with me. And don’t even TALK to me about public pens! I never touch them. People around here probably think I’m a whacky old bat, but I’m staying healthy come h*ll or high water! The Hubster is having surgery next month, and I’ve gotta be in fighting shape.


----------



## BigPurseSue

My neighbor just got home from a very long hospital stay for pneumonia that included two weeks in ICU. There's some really nasty stuff out there. *Be careful everyone.*..Elaine, Chessmont, Cilifene and the rest of you.   Just got home and washed my hands like five times with two different soaps.


----------



## bisbee

Get the new pneumonia shot NOW!


----------



## chessmont

I got one some years ago and dr said that was all I needed. Has something changed?


----------



## BigPurseSue

chessmont said:


> I got one some years ago and dr said that was all I needed. Has something changed?



When I Googled it WebMD and the rest said there are two pneumonia shots aimed at distinct strains, the shots to be given one year apart. 
https://www.cdc.gov/features/adult-pneumococcal/index.html


----------



## bisbee

chessmont said:


> I got one some years ago and dr said that was all I needed. Has something changed?


I had one several years ago...but I got another one recently.  I looked it up...they were the two referenced in the link.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Get the new pneumonia shot NOW!


I got one two years ago... is there a new one??? 

Well, I won't panic. Isee my pulmonologist next week, and she's totally up on all this so I'll ask her.


----------



## skyqueen

Thought I'd post an updated pic of Pete...he got his plume back! This is for you @Cilifene


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> Thought I'd post an updated pic of Pete...he got his plume back! This is for you @Cilifene
> View attachment 4353941


What a handsome boy! Would love to see him showing off!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thought I'd post an updated pic of Pete...he got his plume back! This is for you @Cilifene
> View attachment 4353941


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> What a handsome boy! Would love to see him showing off!


I'll try to get a pic...sometimes Pete is shy!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thought I'd post an updated pic of Pete...he got his plume back! This is for you @Cilifene
> View attachment 4353941


Hi there, Pete! Lookin' good, dude!


----------



## bisbee

Hello ladies!  We have fallen to page 3!  I hope everyone is well and just too busy to post...

And here I have nothing to report either!


----------



## barbee

Bisbee, you are pushing me into replying, JUST SO WE STAY OUT OF PAGE 3!  I am not really posting much, if any.  I still enjoy reading all the posts on various threads, though.
For the record, I have a new YSL Lou Camera bag sitting in my closet, waiting for spring sunshine.  It's a hot pink.  Also, I just ordered my first D&G Miss Sicily bag, from Fashionphile, new, at a great price.  I have sold a few bags to fund these, and interestingly enough, I listed one on Ebay last night, and seem to have a scammer interested,  He/she emailed me, gave me a non Ebay email for contact, and wants to pay more than the price listed.  I quickly set that straight, and hopefully Ebay sees what the person is trying to do.
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## barbee

We are still on page one! 
 I am doing the Kon Mari on my closet, with a glass of wine to help.  Any winter clothes go upstairs to a closet, for fall consignment.  A few are ready for my daughter, in case she wants.  Whenever I buy something too young for me(I realize it after I buy it and wear 1-2 times) she will take it.  Then I see how great it really is on a young person.  Maybe a few will go on Ebay.  Except: sigh!--that is difficult.  
I told my husband I would love to have a closet with very few clothes, but ones I absolutely love.  However, it's just not me.  The best I can do now is one in, one out.
I see Meg on Instagram is cleaning out her closet.  She is so fun to watch, as she is buying really beautiful clothes and bags.  Again, sigh!


----------



## Lilybarb

Hey have y’all heard Jan Michael Vincent passed? I recall seeing him in “Buster and Billie” circ. mid 70s. What a fine make specimen. What booze did to him....what a shame.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

So I hope this is okay to post here...I’m 52. I live in Atlanta. It’s HOT here late Spring/Summer. What are you ladies wearing when it heats up?  I usually wear nothing but dresses in the summer, but I like lose fitting T-shirt dresses and my daughter tells me I look frumpy. I’m not really a fan of shorts because i have trouble getting them to fit and lets face it...I don’t have 25 year old legs anymore. I’ve looked at several web sites for inspiration but I’ve come up lacking. Any ideas?


----------



## skyqueen

I have been busy working on my annual scholarship fundraiser...last year we made $5000. Not bad for a little fundraiser!
My good buddies, who have a rock group, are playing for free. They play all over the Cape and have a good following which is quite a draw. Another good friend runs a nice golf course/club and have given us a terrific deal on the club and food. Fingers crossed we all have fun and make money!!!
@barbee we need to see a pic of your new YSL Camera bag...hot pink is my favorite!
@Lilybarb I saw that about Jan Michael Vincent's death. He wasn't that old...a shame!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> We are still on page one!
> I am doing the Kon Mari on my closet, with a glass of wine to help.  Any winter clothes go upstairs to a closet, for fall consignment.  A few are ready for my daughter, in case she wants.  Whenever I buy something too young for me(I realize it after I buy it and wear 1-2 times) she will take it.  Then I see how great it really is on a young person.  Maybe a few will go on Ebay.  Except: sigh!--that is difficult.
> I told my husband I would love to have a closet with very few clothes, but ones I absolutely love.  However, it's just not me.  The best I can do now is one in, one out.
> I see Meg on Instagram is cleaning out her closet.  She is so fun to watch, as she is buying really beautiful clothes and bags.  Again, sigh!


One in, one out is good! I've done a bunch of closet purges in the past year, and I must tell you, it's (eventually) a good feeling to see nothing but "happy" clothes when I go to pick my outfit of the day. Though, like you, the purging itself was pretty stressful, especially when the clothes were on the more expensive side.

I never bothered with trying to sell them... I just donated to local thrift shops that I trust. I've read that eBay can be such a hassle, and I didn't have really expensive things, so I was willing to just pass them along to the universe.

I've been following Meg on Instagram too! Wow, does she have gorgeous clothes, shoes, and bags! Of course, when SHE does a closet clean-out, she sells to The RealReal, and they're happy to come out to her house, because she has such quality items.


----------



## ElainePG

LucyOnLuxury said:


> So I hope this is okay to post here...I’m 52. I live in Atlanta. It’s HOT here late Spring/Summer. What are you ladies wearing when it heats up?  I usually wear nothing but dresses in the summer, but I like lose fitting T-shirt dresses and my daughter tells me I look frumpy. I’m not really a fan of shorts because i have trouble getting them to fit and lets face it...I don’t have 25 year old legs anymore. I’ve looked at several web sites for inspiration but I’ve come up lacking. Any ideas?


It doesn't ever get hot where I live, so I don't have that problem, but I definitely hear you about the "not showing a lot of leg" problem! My legs are still pretty good, but one day I looked at myself in the mirror, and I realized that my knees had double chins!!!    That was the day I gave up on short skirts. 

Loose fitting t-shirt dresses actually sound cute to me, if they're in a color that suits you. And maybe a little bit of jewelry, like a lightweight necklace, to amp up the look a little?


----------



## skyqueen

@LucyOnLuxury 
I live on Cape Cod and it can get hot and humid. I have several very sheer shawls...not heavy, hide the dreaded arms and add some pizzazz to a boring outfit. I think something like this would add greatly to a T-Shirt dress!


----------



## barbee

LucyOnLuxury said:


> So I hope this is okay to post here...I’m 52. I live in Atlanta. It’s HOT here late Spring/Summer. What are you ladies wearing when it heats up?  I usually wear nothing but dresses in the summer, but I like lose fitting T-shirt dresses and my daughter tells me I look frumpy. I’m not really a fan of shorts because i have trouble getting them to fit and lets face it...I don’t have 25 year old legs anymore. I’ve looked at several web sites for inspiration but I’ve come up lacking. Any ideas?


Lucy, I live in the south also(further south than you do!) and I definitely don't like to wear shorts out and about.  I tend to wear longish tops--tunic length, or at least long enough to cover my stomach area, and capris or cropped pants.  I have begun wearing casual dresses also, or a skirt once in awhile.  I do wear mostly sleeveless tops in the heat of the summer, but this time of the year mostly 3/4 sleeve.
As you mentioned T-shirt dresses, I'm surprised your daughter thinks this is a frumpy look.  I would think it might look very up to date, especially if you added some jewelry(for casual, possibly a pendant necklace--one with a long chain, beads, chunky, etc)  There is a limited time through spring in the south for scarves--by May they are no longer viable in my wardrobe, due to the heat.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I've been following Meg on Instagram too! Wow, does she have gorgeous clothes, shoes, and bags! Of course, when SHE does a closet clean-out, she sells to The RealReal, and they're happy to come out to her house, because she has such quality items.


Meg has top (TOP) designer items.  Even when she buys on sale, every piece is most likely WAY more than anything I would ever consider.  Hermes, Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana, Gucci...one doesn’t usually send those items to a neighborhood consignment shop.  Her discards are what keeps TRR in business!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Meg has top (TOP) designer items.  Even when she buys on sale, every piece is most likely WAY more than anything I would ever consider.  Hermes, Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana, Gucci...one doesn’t usually send those items to a neighborhood consignment shop.  Her discards are what keeps TRR in business!


...and the economy!


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> I've been following Meg on Instagram too! Wow, does she have gorgeous clothes, shoes, and bags! Of course, when SHE does a closet clean-out, she sells to The RealReal, and they're happy to come out to her house, because she has such quality items.



What's Meg's Instagram hashtag? 

As I grow older I find it hard to continue caring about how I look. Isn't that an awful thing to admit, but it's true. I really don't want to end up as one of the little old ladies in the heavily-pilled cat sweaters and turtlenecks but I seem to be bending in that direction.  I look at all the pretty clothes and say, I'm getting old, what's the use? Who are you fooling? Leave it for the pretty young girls. 

Terrible question, but I need some inspiration: How do you folks keep the joy in your wardrobes in the face of this relentless aging?


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> What's Meg's Instagram hashtag?
> 
> As I grow older I find it hard to continue caring about how I look. Isn't that an awful thing to admit, but it's true. I really don't want to end up as one of the little old ladies in the heavily-pilled cat sweaters and turtlenecks but I seem to be bending in that direction.  I look at all the pretty clothes and say, I'm getting old, what's the use? Who are you fooling? Leave it for the pretty young girls.
> 
> Terrible question, but I need some inspiration: How do you folks keep the joy in your wardrobes in the face of this relentless aging?


OMG! I can relate! I'm more that way about my hair and makeup than my clothes. My wardrobe has changed over time to clothes that are comfortable and soft. I think you can find things that look good on you and are also really comfortable. The comfort in my wardrobe gives me joy. Then I look in the mirror and decide I don't look too bad.

Last year, I put on a little weight and when I went shopping, I wasn't discriminating. I just bought anything that hid my tummy. This year, I've dropped some of the weight and realized that those clothes were ugly! It was a waste to buy them.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> OMG! I can relate! I'm more that way about my hair and makeup than my clothes. My wardrobe has changed over time to clothes that are comfortable and soft. I think you can find things that look good on you and are also really comfortable. The comfort in my wardrobe gives me joy. Then I look in the mirror and decide I don't look too bad.
> 
> Last year, I put on a little weight and when I went shopping, I wasn't discriminating. I just bought anything that hid my tummy. This year, I've dropped some of the weight and realized that those clothes were ugly! It was a waste to buy them.



<Gasp!> this is me you've just described! For most of the past year I've been living in Barefoot Dreams tunics and cheap yoga pants. Whatever's most comfortable. I got rid of all my makeup except for a couple of lipsticks and blushes. Got rid of my nail polishes too. Resigned myself to no more hair dye. When I look in the mirror I think well, you're still kinda cute, but I don't know...   Had a cancer scare and several surgeries, and DH went blind, so I think what's the point? Put on a few pounds in the tummy but I think that's good, that's healthy, it means there's probably no cancer eating my body, right? But the sleek skirts no longer look so good and I'm into the age of tunics. Ah well. Could be worse, right? 

Love wearing scarfs. (Thank you, Elaine, for the Nordstrom inspiration!  ) Happiness is always good. 

I admire you all for looking so good, being so upbeat.


----------



## bisbee

BigPurseSue, don’t beat yourself up!  We all do, to some extent, but you are dealing with your life in ways that are comfortable for you now.  If you want to change things up as time passes...you can do that too!

We all deal with changes in our lives in different ways.  If it works for you now...then you are good!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> BigPurseSue, don’t beat yourself up!  We all do, to some extent, but you are dealing with your life in ways that are comfortable for you now.  If you want to change things up as time passes...you can do that too!
> 
> We all deal with changes in our lives in different ways.  If it works for you now...then you are good!


Wise words, Bis


----------



## barbee

BigPurseSue said:


> <Gasp!> this is me you've just described! For most of the past year I've been living in Barefoot Dreams tunics and cheap yoga pants. Whatever's most comfortable. I got rid of all my makeup except for a couple of lipsticks and blushes. Got rid of my nail polishes too. Resigned myself to no more hair dye. When I look in the mirror I think well, you're still kinda cute, but I don't know...   Had a cancer scare and several surgeries, and DH went blind, so I think what's the point? Put on a few pounds in the tummy but I think that's good, that's healthy, it means there's probably no cancer eating my body, right? But the sleek skirts no longer look so good and I'm into the age of tunics. Ah well. Could be worse, right?
> 
> Love wearing scarfs. (Thank you, Elaine, for the Nordstrom inspiration!  ) Happiness is always good.
> 
> I admire you all for looking so good, being so upbeat.


Sue,
I can only say wear what you feel good in--even though that sounds so trite!!! I was in a meeting yesterday(at my church), came home, talked to my daughter on the phone, and began analyzing how a few dressed for the meeting.  First, it was the minister's wife:  she always wears very fitted dresses, which appear to be 2 sizes too small. If she wore a more flowing dress, she would give a very different impression.  Then, someone else had a fitted dress, so when sitting, you saw a lot of leg, which would have been better off covered up. These are easy fixes!
I stay away from boat necks, as I have a long neck.  Just not flattering on me.  
I never want to listen to a sales clerk's opinion, or only as a last resort.  Recently, while shopping, a woman was trying on a dress which really showed her bulges--the salesclerk said how great it looked. What is worse, I found myself agreeing, "just to be nice"  when really it did not look good.
My daughter has a friend who is a big woman, literally, and she dresses the best she can for her size.  She carries the "bigness" very well, and is very confident of herself.  I admire this!  And, she was my daughter's maid of honor.  
So, no matter how "old" we are feeling, a scarf( which you like) a with-it bag, a good looking outfit of some order, will elevate our minds to make us feel we are still relevant as far as our bodies are concerned.  Ok, I am trying to make myself believe all I just said.
It's the time for situations that we hate to change.  My case in point:  I had been going to a hairdresser for some years.  The "beautiful" women went there--the 2 hairdressers always listened to their stories, and I felt like the grade school wallflower.  I could be in mid conversation, and my hairdresser would comment on the conversation occurring in the next chair.  Again, it made me feel like a nothing.  I talked to friends, tried a different salon, and this, I have to say is a very "with it" place.  The owner designed it and it's really cool( a term I never use!!)  My hairdresser is the owner's daughter, and I love her and everything about the place.  I am just one of many who go there, but now I feel like I am someone she wants to converse with, in addition to being all into my hair.  If I had not changed, I would still be this "poor me" individual, where now I look forward to my time there.   Clothes may have that same effect on us--its's either "I look old" or " isn't that outfit cute on her?"
I have rambled long enough!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Sue,
> I can only say wear what you feel good in--even though that sounds so trite!!! I was in a meeting yesterday(at my church), came home, talked to my daughter on the phone, and began analyzing how a few dressed for the meeting.  First, it was the minister's wife:  she always wears very fitted dresses, which appear to be 2 sizes too small. If she wore a more flowing dress, she would give a very different impression.  Then, someone else had a fitted dress, so when sitting, you saw a lot of leg, which would have been better off covered up. These are easy fixes!
> I stay away from boat necks, as I have a long neck.  Just not flattering on me.
> I never want to listen to a sales clerk's opinion, or only as a last resort.  Recently, while shopping, a woman was trying on a dress which really showed her bulges--the salesclerk said how great it looked. What is worse, I found myself agreeing, "just to be nice"  when really it did not look good.
> My daughter has a friend who is a big woman, literally, and she dresses the best she can for her size.  She carries the "bigness" very well, and is very confident of herself.  I admire this!  And, she was my daughter's maid of honor.
> So, no matter how "old" we are feeling, a scarf( which you like) a with-it bag, a good looking outfit of some order, will elevate our minds to make us feel we are still relevant as far as our bodies are concerned.  Ok, I am trying to make myself believe all I just said.
> It's the time for situations that we hate to change.  My case in point:  I had been going to a hairdresser for some years.  The "beautiful" women went there--the 2 hairdressers always listened to their stories, and I felt like the grade school wallflower.  I could be in mid conversation, and my hairdresser would comment on the conversation occurring in the next chair.  Again, it made me feel like a nothing.  I talked to friends, tried a different salon, and this, I have to say is a very "with it" place.  The owner designed it and it's really cool( a term I never use!!)  My hairdresser is the owner's daughter, and I love her and everything about the place.  I am just one of many who go there, but now I feel like I am someone she wants to converse with, in addition to being all into my hair.  If I had not changed, I would still be this "poor me" individual, where now I look forward to my time there.   Clothes may have that same effect on us--its's either "I look old" or " isn't that outfit cute on her?"
> I have rambled long enough!


I love your story about changing hairdressers, @barbee ! You definitely have the right to undivided attention when you get your hair done. This is a time for you to feel pampered! Ditto when/if you get manicures or pedicures. It's part of what you're paying for. Just because we're old(er) doesn't mean we aren't relevant, or that we don't have minds and feelings.

I also agree about wearing what feels good. I'm too old to wear clothes that hurt. Tight dresses or pants that pinch when I sit down... NO!!! For one thing, as you pointed out, they aren't flattering. Nobody wants to see our bulges. But for another, what's the point of suffering? There are plenty of attractive clothes in softer, more forgiving fabrics that are still stylish. 

A good thing about being in the "fifty-plus" age range is that we have learned what does and doesn't work for us. You know that boat necks aren't for you. I know that the color orange does me no favors. So when we shop, we can be more selective, and build a flattering wardrobe that highlights our best features.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> What's Meg's Instagram hashtag?
> 
> As I grow older I find it hard to continue caring about how I look. Isn't that an awful thing to admit, but it's true. I really don't want to end up as one of the little old ladies in the heavily-pilled cat sweaters and turtlenecks but I seem to be bending in that direction.  I look at all the pretty clothes and say, I'm getting old, what's the use? Who are you fooling? Leave it for the pretty young girls.
> 
> Terrible question, but I need some inspiration: How do you folks keep the joy in your wardrobes in the face of this relentless aging?


Been there, done that, @BigPurseSue ! When I was hit with big health problems a few times over the past years, my wardrobe and my concern about my appearance definitely went downhill. I simply stopped caring. Meds (prednisone, mostly, but also chemotherapy drugs) put pounds on me, so I looked for clothes that were oversized and made me invisible. I pretty much gave up on makeup. I just lost my energy for all of it. Honestly, if it wasn't for scarves and bags, I wouldn't have had any fashion interest at all! But at least a scarf and a handbag are easy, and they always fit. 

It's only been recently that I've gotten my "oomph" back again. I think part of it has to do with the weight coming off, because I was able to cut way back on the prednisone. And also, I'm just plain feeling better, so I have more energy, and I'm putting some of that energy into rethinking my wardrobe.

So don't be hard on yourself. I think what I'm trying to say is, these things go in cycles. Right now, your life isn't about fashion. You've got a lot going on. But at some point you might feel the "shopping itch" again. And if you never do, that's okay too.


----------



## ivdw

ElainePG said:


> One in, one out is good! I've done a bunch of closet purges in the past year, and I must tell you, it's (eventually) a good feeling to see nothing but "happy" clothes when I go to pick my outfit of the day. Though, like you, the purging itself was pretty stressful, especially when the clothes were on the more expensive side.
> 
> I never bothered with trying to sell them... I just donated to local thrift shops that I trust. I've read that eBay can be such a hassle, and I didn't have really expensive things, so I was willing to just pass them along to the universe.
> 
> I've been following Meg on Instagram too! Wow, does she have gorgeous clothes, shoes, and bags! Of course, when SHE does a closet clean-out, she sells to The RealReal, and they're happy to come out to her house, because she has such quality items.


What is Meg's hashtag please? Would love to have a look!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> BigPurseSue, don’t beat yourself up!  We all do, to some extent, but you are dealing with your life in ways that are comfortable for you now.  If you want to change things up as time passes...you can do that too!
> 
> We all deal with changes in our lives in different ways.  If it works for you now...then you are good!



Wise words indeed....


----------



## barbee

ivdw said:


> What is Meg's hashtag please? Would love to have a look!


megsclosetconfessions


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> @LucyOnLuxury
> I live on Cape Cod and it can get hot and humid. I have several very sheer shawls...not heavy, hide the dreaded arms and add some pizzazz to a boring outfit. I think something like this would add greatly to a T-Shirt dress!
> View attachment 4367108
> 
> View attachment 4367113



Love pink on you


----------



## Cilifene

I wear uniform at work. When I’m off I’m usually too tired to go anywhere but when I do I always wear t shirt dresses and sneakers or ankle boots. 
Can’t fit any of my pants at the moment  cause of all the champagne we are drinking to celebrate DH is still alive


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> I wear uniform at work. When I’m off I’m usually too tired to go anywhere but when I do I always wear t shirt dresses and sneakers or ankle boots.
> Can’t fit any of my pants at the moment  cause of all the champagne we are drinking to celebrate DH is still alive


I know how that feels. We've had a rough year since DH had his major heart attack. Every day is a gift.


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> I know how that feels. We've had a rough year since DH had his major heart attack. Every day is a gift.



Absolutely! a gift ... 

The first scan after 3 months without chemo was good. No new metastasis  New scan again in 3 months.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely! a gift ...
> 
> The first scan after 3 months without chemo was good. No new metastasis  New scan again in 3 months.


Wonderful news and fingers, toes and eyes crossed!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely! a gift ...
> 
> The first scan after 3 months without chemo was good. No new metastasis  New scan again in 3 months.


That is WONDERFUL news, dear Cilifene. Enjoy that champagne!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Wonderful news and fingers, toes and eyes crossed!





ElainePG said:


> That is WONDERFUL news, dear Cilifene. Enjoy that champagne!



Thanks a lot SQ and Elaine!


----------



## Lilybarb

I’d like to alert everyone on medicare and please pass this along to any friends/family who are. I received a phone call yesterday from what appeared as a local number. The woman stated she was calling from Medicare pain management services and understood that I was having pain in my knees, ankles, back. The weird thing is I had spinal surgery a few years ago and do have psoriatic arthritis, especially in one ankle. She asked if I had high blood pressure. She wanted to send me a brace free of charge. SHE ALREADY HAD MY CORRECT BIRTHDAY.  When I told her I was not comfortable giving any information over the phone she thanked me & hung up. I called the number back & after several rings it went into a voice mailbox with no identification but for the number I had called. I then called Medicare and after getting a full description of this call they said someone may be calling me back but stated they had all information they needed to follow up on this scam. I googled this fraud and it seems these crooks are trying to sell those braces that are advertised so much on tv. 
Please pass along - do not give any callers any personal info. This scam - or at least the woman who called me - SOUNDED very legit.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely! a gift ...
> 
> The first scan after 3 months without chemo was good. No new metastasis  New scan again in 3 months.


@Cilifene that is wonderful news! I am so happy for you and dh! Congratulations! I would say that is worthy of celebrating!


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> I’d like to alert everyone on medicare and please pass this along to any friends/family who are. I received a phone call yesterday from what appeared as a local number. The woman stated she was calling from Medicare pain management services and understood that I was having pain in my knees, ankles, back. The weird thing is I had spinal surgery a few years ago and do have psoriatic arthritis, especially in one ankle. She asked if I had high blood pressure. She wanted to send me a brace free of charge. SHE ALREADY HAD MY CORRECT BIRTHDAY.  When I told her I was not comfortable giving any information over the phone she thanked me & hung up. I called the number back & after several rings it went into a voice mailbox with no identification but for the number I had called. I then called Medicare and after getting a full description of this call they said someone may be calling me back but stated they had all information they needed to follow up on this scam. I googled this fraud and it seems these crooks are trying to sell those braces that are advertised so much on tv.
> Please pass along - do not give any callers any personal info. This scam - or at least the woman who called me - SOUNDED very legit.


I've had several calls about my Social Security being compromised...several calls a day. They want you to press 1 which I won't do. A SCAM! Thanks Lily for the heads-up...creeps!!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I've had several calls about my Social Security being compromised...several calls a day. They want you to press 1 which I won't do. A SCAM! Thanks Lily for the heads-up...creeps!!!


We get these too, double the number because The Hubster and I have different last names.  Quite right... IT IS A SCAM!!! We actually stayed on the line last week (although we didn't press any buttons) because he was having cataract surgery that same week, and we thought it might be a legitimate call. But of course, it was NOT. 

I really worry about older people, who might not be fully aware, and get caught in this.


----------



## ElainePG

All dressed up, and pairing navy with black to go to an afternoon performancy of the symphony. The bag is LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge. 

@skyqueen I think you're the one who pointed me toward these shoes, on a great sale at Neiman Marcus, maybe five years ago!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up, and pairing navy with black to go to an afternoon performancy of the symphony. The bag is LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> 
> @skyqueen I think you're the one who pointed me toward these shoes, on a great sale at Neiman Marcus, maybe five years ago!
> View attachment 4375267



Just fabulous, Elaine...you even look TALL!
(Inside Joke!) [emoji173]️


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up, and pairing navy with black to go to an afternoon performancy of the symphony. The bag is LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> 
> @skyqueen I think you're the one who pointed me toward these shoes, on a great sale at Neiman Marcus, maybe five years ago!
> View attachment 4375267



Love this outfit Elaine you look beautiful ..


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Just fabulous, Elaine...you even look TALL!
> *(Inside Joke!) *[emoji173]️


    

I know! Maybe a whole entire inch taller, so I'm 5'1"!!! Isn't it exciting???


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Love this outfit Elaine you look beautiful ..


Oh, thank you dear @Cilifene .


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up, and pairing navy with black to go to an afternoon performancy of the symphony. The bag is LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> 
> @skyqueen I think you're the one who pointed me toward these shoes, on a great sale at Neiman Marcus, maybe five years ago!
> View attachment 4375267


Love your whole look, Elaine.


----------



## djfmn

barbee said:


> Sue,
> I can only say wear what you feel good in--even though that sounds so trite!!! I was in a meeting yesterday(at my church), came home, talked to my daughter on the phone, and began analyzing how a few dressed for the meeting.  First, it was the minister's wife:  she always wears very fitted dresses, which appear to be 2 sizes too small. If she wore a more flowing dress, she would give a very different impression.  Then, someone else had a fitted dress, so when sitting, you saw a lot of leg, which would have been better off covered up. These are easy fixes!
> I stay away from boat necks, as I have a long neck.  Just not flattering on me.
> I never want to listen to a sales clerk's opinion, or only as a last resort.  Recently, while shopping, a woman was trying on a dress which really showed her bulges--the salesclerk said how great it looked. What is worse, I found myself agreeing, "just to be nice"  when really it did not look good.
> My daughter has a friend who is a big woman, literally, and she dresses the best she can for her size.  She carries the "bigness" very well, and is very confident of herself.  I admire this!  And, she was my daughter's maid of honor.
> So, no matter how "old" we are feeling, a scarf( which you like) a with-it bag, a good looking outfit of some order, will elevate our minds to make us feel we are still relevant as far as our bodies are concerned.  Ok, I am trying to make myself believe all I just said.
> It's the time for situations that we hate to change.  My case in point:  I had been going to a hairdresser for some years.  The "beautiful" women went there--the 2 hairdressers always listened to their stories, and I felt like the grade school wallflower.  I could be in mid conversation, and my hairdresser would comment on the conversation occurring in the next chair.  Again, it made me feel like a nothing.  I talked to friends, tried a different salon, and this, I have to say is a very "with it" place.  The owner designed it and it's really cool( a term I never use!!)  My hairdresser is the owner's daughter, and I love her and everything about the place.  I am just one of many who go there, but now I feel like I am someone she wants to converse with, in addition to being all into my hair.  If I had not changed, I would still be this "poor me" individual, where now I look forward to my time there.   Clothes may have that same effect on us--its's either "I look old" or " isn't that outfit cute on her?"
> I have rambled long enough!


I went to the same hairdresser in Minneapolis for 20 years and loved her. She was meticulous and cut my hair beautifully and I used to highlight it as well. Of course I was always there for 3 hours at least because she seemed to cut one hair at a time or at least it felt like that. Then I semi retired and moved to Florida had to find a hairdresser. Hate the smell of chemicals always had organic products used on my hair. Found a salon that used organic products the lady who cuts my hair is from the north east and cuts beautifully. First thing she said to me is stop coloring your hair you have natural grey highlights and the skin that can take grey hair. What someone who did not want to charge me $150 or more for coloring my hair. Who said go natural. I did it took me over a year to grow out all the highlights but I am so pleased I did. I have so many ladies asking me when I get my hair colored and it feels wonderful to say I do not color my hair this is my natural color. I now have my hair cut every 6 or so weeks and I am in and out in less than an hour. I will add she told me you have very difficult hair to cut but it always looks amazing. I too have rambled on!!!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Love your whole look, Elaine.


Thank you, @barbee !


----------



## djfmn

Cilifene said:


> Hello dears  it was a fantastic spring day yesterday - warm and sunny.
> Had my new coat and Gabrielle with me to support group meeting.
> 
> Excuse the messy background ...
> 
> View attachment 4345898


Wow you are so incredibly stylish. I am always in awe of how you look. So put together.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> I went to the same hairdresser in Minneapolis for 20 years and loved her. She was meticulous and cut my hair beautifully and I used to highlight it as well. Of course I was always there for 3 hours at least because she seemed to cut one hair at a time or at least it felt like that. Then I semi retired and moved to Florida had to find a hairdresser. Hate the smell of chemicals always had organic products used on my hair. Found a salon that used organic products the lady who cuts my hair is from the north east and cuts beautifully. First thing she said to me is stop coloring your hair you have natural grey highlights and the skin that can take grey hair. What someone who did not want to charge me $150 or more for coloring my hair. Who said go natural. I did it took me over a year to grow out all the highlights but I am so pleased I did. I have so many ladies asking me when I get my hair colored and it feels wonderful to say I do not color my hair this is my natural color. I now have my hair cut every 6 or so weeks and I am in and out in less than an hour. I will add she told me you have very difficult hair to cut but it always looks amazing. I too have rambled on!!!


Like you, I always colored my hair, and it took beaucoup dollars and a whole bunch of time. I went grey early, had a professional life, and felt that I didn't want to be seen as a little old lady before it was absolutely necessary! But then I needed chemotherapy, and of course I lost all my hair. When it grew back, in little brown & grey curls (more grey than brown, to be honest), I decided that after all that chemotherapy being pumped into my body, I'd had enough chemicals in my life! So I just let it be its own color. And, like you, I get a TON of compliments. It always cracks me up when other women assume I've had highlights put into my hair. I love that I don't have to spend all that time in the beauty parlor, but can just zip in and out for haircuts.


----------



## djfmn

whateve said:


> When I was in junior high and high school, picking out my own clothes was the highlight of my day. I loved buying clothes for my kids too. If they had had to wear uniforms, I wouldn't have been able to buy them as many cute outfits as I wanted.
> 
> When I was in school and even when my kids were in school, there wasn't much pressure to wear certain brands.


Although I am a US citizen now and have lived here for 34 years. I did not go to school here and had to wear a school uniform from 1st grade through 12th grade. We all hated having to wear a school uniform but boy it was so easy everyone looked the same and there was no makeup no finger nail polish hair at shoulder length had to be tied back in a ponytail or a braid. No pressure of what label of jean brand or anything else. When I look back on it was so easy to dress for school we had a summer uniform and a winter uniform. My kids were horrified when I showed them photos of me in a school uniform.


----------



## barbee

djfmn said:


> I went to the same hairdresser in Minneapolis for 20 years and loved her. She was meticulous and cut my hair beautifully and I used to highlight it as well. Of course I was always there for 3 hours at least because she seemed to cut one hair at a time or at least it felt like that. Then I semi retired and moved to Florida had to find a hairdresser. Hate the smell of chemicals always had organic products used on my hair. Found a salon that used organic products the lady who cuts my hair is from the north east and cuts beautifully. First thing she said to me is stop coloring your hair you have natural grey highlights and the skin that can take grey hair. What someone who did not want to charge me $150 or more for coloring my hair. Who said go natural. I did it took me over a year to grow out all the highlights but I am so pleased I did. I have so many ladies asking me when I get my hair colored and it feels wonderful to say I do not color my hair this is my natural color. I now have my hair cut every 6 or so weeks and I am in and out in less than an hour. I will add she told me you have very difficult hair to cut but it always looks amazing. I too have rambled on!!!


Wow!  What a great story.  In addition to saving money, you are receiving compliments.  You CANNOT beat that!


----------



## whateve

djfmn said:


> I went to the same hairdresser in Minneapolis for 20 years and loved her. She was meticulous and cut my hair beautifully and I used to highlight it as well. Of course I was always there for 3 hours at least because she seemed to cut one hair at a time or at least it felt like that. Then I semi retired and moved to Florida had to find a hairdresser. Hate the smell of chemicals always had organic products used on my hair. Found a salon that used organic products the lady who cuts my hair is from the north east and cuts beautifully. First thing she said to me is stop coloring your hair you have natural grey highlights and the skin that can take grey hair. What someone who did not want to charge me $150 or more for coloring my hair. Who said go natural. I did it took me over a year to grow out all the highlights but I am so pleased I did. I have so many ladies asking me when I get my hair colored and it feels wonderful to say I do not color my hair this is my natural color. I now have my hair cut every 6 or so weeks and I am in and out in less than an hour. I will add she told me you have very difficult hair to cut but it always looks amazing. I too have rambled on!!!





ElainePG said:


> Like you, I always colored my hair, and it took beaucoup dollars and a whole bunch of time. I went grey early, had a professional life, and felt that I didn't want to be seen as a little old lady before it was absolutely necessary! But then I needed chemotherapy, and of course I lost all my hair. When it grew back, in little brown & grey curls (more grey than brown, to be honest), I decided that after all that chemotherapy being pumped into my body, I'd had enough chemicals in my life! So I just let it be its own color. And, like you, I get a TON of compliments. It always cracks me up when other women assume I've had highlights put into my hair. I love that I don't have to spend all that time in the beauty parlor, but can just zip in and out for haircuts.


I've wanted to stop dyeing for years. The only reason I keep doing it is because DH wants me too. But now he looks too old for me! Is there any temporary dye that actually covers gray that you can use while it is growing out?


----------



## Cilifene

djfmn said:


> Wow you are so incredibly stylish. I am always in awe of how you look. So put together.



Thank you djfmn!  I’m actually boring underneath my coats  usually a black t shirt dress...


----------



## barbee

I posted my new Dolce and Gabbana bag in the D&G thread, but here it is for you all.


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow, what a gorgeous bag! I smiled reading the stories about hair, grey particularly. I dye mine too, and while I work will continue to because I feel self conscious about it. Plus my hair is grey for the most part only on the top of my head, so I have visions of looking like I’m wearing a beanie on my head lol.


----------



## whateve

Katiesmama said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous bag! I smiled reading the stories about hair, grey particularly. I dye mine too, and while I work will continue to because I feel self conscious about it. Plus my hair is grey for the most part only on the top of my head, so I have visions of looking like I’m wearing a beanie on my head lol.


I've been dyeing so long I have no idea how much of my hair still has my original color. I suspect most of it is white.


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I posted my new Dolce and Gabbana bag in the D&G thread, but here it is for you all.
> View attachment 4377489



Wow, Barbee...that bag/scarf is gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> I posted my new Dolce and Gabbana bag in the D&G thread, but here it is for you all.
> View attachment 4377489


Beautiful!  I love Delft pieces...have a collection I inherited from my aunt.

Regarding grey hair....I know quite a few who are letting their grey grow in.  I read about hating the never-ending cycle of coloring.  I am VERY grey...when I look at my roots.  I get color ever 4 weeks, and 2 weeks in I touch up the roots in front and at the part myself.  I will be 68 in 2 months, and I am not ready to let my hair grow out.  Personally, I am old and I know I would look older if I had grey hair.  Call me vain, but I enjoy people being surprised when I tell my age.

I guess I will stop at some point, but not any time soon.  I don’t hate going to the hairdresser, so continuing is not a hardship to me!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Wow, Barbee...that bag/scarf is gorgeous [emoji173]️


Thanks, but it actually is a dust bag, not a scarf!  I might be a little too matchy matchy with bag and scarf  exactly the same.  But hey---Maybe I can somehow wear the dustbag around my neck, as it is very pretty.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Beautiful!  I love Delft pieces...have a collection I inherited from my aunt.
> 
> Regarding grey hair....I know quite a few who are letting their grey grow in.  I read about hating the never-ending cycle of coloring.  I am VERY grey...when I look at my roots.  I get color ever 4 weeks, and 2 weeks in I touch up the roots in front and at the part myself.  I will be 68 in 2 months, and I am not ready to let my hair grow out.  Personally, I am old and I know I would look older if I had grey hair.  Call me vain, but I enjoy people being surprised when I tell my age.
> 
> I guess I will stop at some point, but not any time soon.  I don’t hate going to the hairdresser, so continuing is not a hardship to me!


I'm lucky, in a way, my natural hair color is blonde. I add color to even it out. I have been coloring my own hair for years. I have asked several hairdressers if I should put some low-lights in to add some dimension and they always say NO! Guess I'll stick to what I've got...................


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I posted my new Dolce and Gabbana bag in the D&G thread, but here it is for you all.
> View attachment 4377489


This is so sharp!


----------



## ElainePG

Katiesmama said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous bag! I smiled reading the stories about hair, grey particularly. I dye mine too, and while I work will continue to because I feel self conscious about it. *Plus my hair is grey for the most part only on the top of my head*, so I have visions of looking like I’m wearing a beanie on my head lol.


Yes, that was one of the main reasons I dyed mine. I'm petite, and I was only going grey at the top, so everyone was looking DOWN at the TOP of my head, and seeing grey!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've been dyeing so long I have no idea how much of my hair still has my original color. I suspect most of it is white.


Would there be a way for you to let a little of it grow out, just at the part, to see what your natural color is? And then work with your hairdresser to maybe do highlights while it's fully growing out, so it would looked streaked instead of half "light" on top and half brown on the bottom? It would be a complicated coloring job, but at least it would look good while it's in process.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I'm lucky, in a way, my natural hair color is blonde. I add color to even it out. I have been coloring my own hair for years. I have asked several hairdressers if I should put some low-lights in to add some dimension and they always say NO! Guess I'll stick to what I've got...................


Your hair is beautiful, @skyqueen !


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Would there be a way for you to let a little of it grow out, just at the part, to see what your natural color is? And then work with your hairdresser to maybe do highlights while it's fully growing out, so it would looked streaked instead of half "light" on top and half brown on the bottom? It would be a complicated coloring job, but at least it would look good while it's in process.


Thanks for the suggestion. I don't think it would work because my original hair color is very dark, almost black. Unless I bleached my whole head and then dyed it a lighter shade so there wouldn't be such a great contrast. The hair that is growing in is mostly stark white.


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I don't think it would work because my original hair color is very dark, almost black. *Unless I bleached my whole head and then dyed it a lighter shade so there wouldn't be such a great contrast. The hair that is growing in is mostly stark white.*




That’s how my hairdresser did my hair in 2012


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I posted my new Dolce and Gabbana bag in the D&G thread, but here it is for you all.
> View attachment 4377489



Wow barbee, it is beautiful and so is the dust bag  looking forward to a modeling pic.


----------



## Blueberry1

ElainePG said:


> All dressed up, and pairing navy with black to go to an afternoon performancy of the symphony. The bag is LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> 
> @skyqueen I think you're the one who pointed me toward these shoes, on a great sale at Neiman Marcus, maybe five years ago!
> View attachment 4375267



I LOVE this look


----------



## ElainePG

Blueberry1 said:


> I LOVE this look


Thank you so much!


----------



## skyqueen

So...I missed out on this LV bag when it first came out, many years ago. Always loved the shape! I've been looking on/off for years to find one in new/like new condition. FINALLY found an authentic one. I'll use my Metis shoulder strap with it, this style doesn't come with a shoulder strap but has the rings to attach.


----------



## LuvNLux

Now that is a cute bag!  Congrats!  Is it very small?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So...I missed out on this LV bag when it first came out, many years ago. Always loved the shape! I've been looking on/off for years to find one in new/like new condition. FINALLY found an authentic one. I'll use my Metis shoulder strap with it, this style doesn't come with a shoulder strap but has the rings to attach.
> View attachment 4381392



What a fantastic condition. I’ve had the Ellipse PM myself many years ago. It’s gorgeous and holds a lot. Congrats on this beauty


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...I missed out on this LV bag when it first came out, many years ago. Always loved the shape! I've been looking on/off for years to find one in new/like new condition. FINALLY found an authentic one. I'll use my Metis shoulder strap with it, this style doesn't come with a shoulder strap but has the rings to attach.
> View attachment 4381392


What a great design, @skyqueen ! So glad you finally found one.


----------



## skyqueen

LuvNLux said:


> Now that is a cute bag!  Congrats!  Is it very small?


Not small at all...12" L X 9.5" H. My Palermo (same size) is worn out!


----------



## skyqueen

All dressed up


----------



## udalrike

Hello ladies! Such wonderful purses...
Just popping in to show you my latest bag. In memory of the great German designer Karl Lagerfeld. A very sophisticated and also funny man.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> All dressed up
> View attachment 4385555


Looks great, @skyqueen ! The bag charm is primo!


----------



## chessmont

I started growing out my grey hair about 3 months ago. I used to have double process high and low lights which only needed done every 12 weeks. That’s great but it is a double process and more $$$ than one color. So maybe it would be a wash in the end if one compared it to slid color every 4 weeks or so I don’t k ow. But I’m tired of it and we’ll see how it goes. I prefer a quirky interesting cut over expensive color. We’ll see how it goes in 6 months, eh?


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> I started growing out my grey hair about 3 months ago. I used to have double process high and low lights which only needed done every 12 weeks. That’s great but it is a double process and more $$$ than one color. So maybe it would be a wash in the end if one compared it to slid color every 4 weeks or so I don’t k ow. But I’m tired of it and we’ll see how it goes. I prefer a quirky interesting cut over expensive color. We’ll see how it goes in 6 months, eh?


Try it...you can always color it back. You might love it!


----------



## skyqueen

Just snagged this LV adjustable strap for my new to me bag. Always sold out! Now I can wear my bag crossbody 
https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/adjustable-shoulder-strap-16-mm-monogram-monogram-000664


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> I started growing out my grey hair about 3 months ago. I used to have double process high and low lights which only needed done every 12 weeks. That’s great but it is a double process and more $$$ than one color. So maybe it would be a wash in the end if one compared it to slid color every 4 weeks or so I don’t k ow. But I’m tired of it and we’ll see how it goes. I prefer a quirky interesting cut over expensive color. We’ll see how it goes in 6 months, eh?


Best of luck with it! I know that I was very happy when I opted for my natural color, which is a mix of light grey, darker grey, and still-sort-of-dark-brown. My hair is a *lot* healthier for being without chemical processes, haircuts are a breeze, and I also think the natural color of my hair suits my face better. 
Your idea about a quirky interesting cut sounds great! Are you thinking short, long, or something in-between?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> All dressed up
> View attachment 4385555



So beautiful  I like the mono strap better than the vachetta to Ellipse...


----------



## Cilifene

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4385564



Very lovely!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> So beautiful  I like the mono strap better than the vachetta to Ellipse...


I agree...no worries! It's coming tomorrow UPS...hope I like it!


----------



## whateve

chessmont said:


> I started growing out my grey hair about 3 months ago. I used to have double process high and low lights which only needed done every 12 weeks. That’s great but it is a double process and more $$$ than one color. So maybe it would be a wash in the end if one compared it to slid color every 4 weeks or so I don’t k ow. But I’m tired of it and we’ll see how it goes. I prefer a quirky interesting cut over expensive color. We’ll see how it goes in 6 months, eh?


I've been wanting to do that. I only dye because DH wants me to. Lately, I've been going longer between dyes and using that temporary root cover. When I dye, I'm going lighter so when I finally stop, it will blend better with the gray.


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> I've been wanting to do that. I only dye because DH wants me to. Lately, I've been going longer between dyes and using that temporary root cover. When I dye, I'm going lighter so when I finally stop, it will blend better with the gray.


That's what I've been doing, gradually going lighter so the grays don't stand out so much.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I agree...no worries! It's coming tomorrow UPS...hope I like it!



Is the Métis strap not long enough to go cross body?


----------



## chessmont

whateve said:


> I've been wanting to do that. I only dye because DH wants me to. Lately, I've been going longer between dyes and using that temporary root cover. When I dye, I'm going lighter so when I finally stop, it will blend better with the gray.



yes that's the way to go.  I have mostly blondish with some darker lowlights and right now after maybe 5-6 months there is not a rigid demarcation line of color. My natural color was medium brown, so shiny and SO many years ago!


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Best of luck with it! I know that I was very happy when I opted for my natural color, which is a mix of light grey, darker grey, and still-sort-of-dark-brown. My hair is a *lot* healthier for being without chemical processes, haircuts are a breeze, and I also think the natural color of my hair suits my face better.
> Your idea about a quirky interesting cut sounds great! Are you thinking short, long, or something in-between?



I do not like the feel of hair on my neck, so probably some kind of undercut, messy asymmetrical pixie/bob.  Pinterest is my current friend LOL.  I have always been known for wild hair color and unusual haircut since the 80s.  Once decided to cut my hair to something moderate when interviewing for a new job.  It was in a biotech startup in SF Bay Area in the early 1980s.  Doh!  I hadn't needed to cut my funky haircut lol


----------



## chessmont

Hi ladies and gents, I haven't responded timely as had a very sad family function; my BIL died at 56.  Cancer.  He opted 2 years ago for the chemo, radiation, surgery route and was called clear a year ago by Sloan Kettering.  It came back in late January with a vengeance and we lost him early March.  OMG the most emotional thing of his Celebration of Life was the  Marine playing Taps, and the other 2 Marines folding the flag and presenting it to my MIL.  Oh my God.  200 people sniffling and wiping their eyes.  I will never forget it.  So sad.  We are back home now, recovering from, umm too much family time, especially under difficult circumstances.


----------



## whateve

chessmont said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I haven't responded timely as had a very sad family function; my BIL died at 56.  Cancer.  He opted 2 years ago for the chemo, radiation, surgery route and was called clear a year ago by Sloan Kettering.  It came back in late January with a vengeance and we lost him early March.  OMG the most emotional thing of his Celebration of Life was the  Marine playing Taps, and the other 2 Marines folding the flag and presenting it to my MIL.  Oh my God.  200 people sniffling and wiping their eyes.  I will never forget it.  So sad.  We are back home now, recovering from, umm too much family time, especially under difficult circumstances.


I'm so sorry for your loss. We are attending a funeral on Friday for someone who died suddenly at age 62. It's turned our lives upside down.


----------



## chessmont

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. We are attending a funeral on Friday for someone who died suddenly at age 62. It's turned our lives upside down.


Oh I am so so sorry.  I sympathize and empathise with you.  It is so hard.  Strength to you and yours.


----------



## whateve

chessmont said:


> Oh I am so so sorry.  I sympathize and empathise with you.  It is so hard.  Strength to you and yours.


Thank you. It's bittersweet. We're connecting with people we haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I haven't responded timely as had a very sad family function; my BIL died at 56.  Cancer.  He opted 2 years ago for the chemo, radiation, surgery route and was called clear a year ago by Sloan Kettering.  It came back in late January with a vengeance and we lost him early March.  OMG the most emotional thing of his Celebration of Life was the  Marine playing Taps, and the other 2 Marines folding the flag and presenting it to my MIL.  Oh my God.  200 people sniffling and wiping their eyes.  I will never forget it.  So sad.  We are back home now, recovering from, umm too much family time, especially under difficult circumstances.



I’m so sorry for your loss dear!


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. We are attending a funeral on Friday for someone who died suddenly at age 62. It's turned our lives upside down.



I’m so sorry ...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Is the Métis strap not long enough to go cross body?


Much too short. I love my new strap and it can definitely be worn crossbody


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I haven't responded timely as had a very sad family function; my BIL died at 56.  Cancer.  He opted 2 years ago for the chemo, radiation, surgery route and was called clear a year ago by Sloan Kettering.  It came back in late January with a vengeance and we lost him early March.  OMG the most emotional thing of his Celebration of Life was the  Marine playing Taps, and the other 2 Marines folding the flag and presenting it to my MIL.  Oh my God.  200 people sniffling and wiping their eyes.  I will never forget it.  So sad.  We are back home now, recovering from, umm too much family time, especially under difficult circumstances.





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. We are attending a funeral on Friday for someone who died suddenly at age 62. It's turned our lives upside down.


My thoughts and prayers are with you both...so sad!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Much too short. I love my new strap and it can definitely be worn crossbody
> View attachment 4391863



LOVE this ...   ... I NEED an Ellipse again  .....


----------



## sherrylynn

Cilifene said:


> LOVE this ...   ... I NEED an Ellipse again  ..... [emoji38]


The Ellipse was the first high end designer bag I fell in love with soooooo many years ago. I found TPF doing research on this bag!
Its lovely to see one in such good shape. 
I wish I had bought one!


----------



## Cilifene

sherrylynn said:


> The Ellipse was the first high end designer bag I fell in love with soooooo many years ago. I found TPF doing research on this bag!
> Its lovely to see one in such good shape.
> I wish I had bought one!



It sure is gorgeous! I had one many years ago. It’s not impossible to find a nice one ...


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I haven't responded timely as had a very sad family function; my BIL died at 56.  Cancer.  He opted 2 years ago for the chemo, radiation, surgery route and was called clear a year ago by Sloan Kettering.  It came back in late January with a vengeance and we lost him early March.  OMG the most emotional thing of his Celebration of Life was the  Marine playing Taps, and the other 2 Marines folding the flag and presenting it to my MIL.  Oh my God.  200 people sniffling and wiping their eyes.  I will never forget it.  So sad.  We are back home now, recovering from, umm too much family time, especially under difficult circumstances.





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. We are attending a funeral on Friday for someone who died suddenly at age 62. It's turned our lives upside down.



@whateve and @chessmont , I'm so very sorry to hear of both your losses.


----------



## sherrylynn

Cilifene said:


> It sure is gorgeous! I had one many years ago. It’s not impossible to find a nice one ...


Now that I am much older, and a little wiser, I'm not really sure this bag would work for me. No outside pockets, a little too structured, might be hard to access the contents, hand held only, etc. 
I still want one! And a monogram Alma too!!


----------



## can_do_mom

djfmn said:


> I went to the same hairdresser in Minneapolis for 20 years and loved her. She was meticulous and cut my hair beautifully and I used to highlight it as well. Of course I was always there for 3 hours at least because she seemed to cut one hair at a time or at least it felt like that. Then I semi retired and moved to Florida had to find a hairdresser. Hate the smell of chemicals always had organic products used on my hair. Found a salon that used organic products the lady who cuts my hair is from the north east and cuts beautifully. First thing she said to me is stop coloring your hair you have natural grey highlights and the skin that can take grey hair. What someone who did not want to charge me $150 or more for coloring my hair. Who said go natural. I did it took me over a year to grow out all the highlights but I am so pleased I did. I have so many ladies asking me when I get my hair colored and it feels wonderful to say I do not color my hair this is my natural color. I now have my hair cut every 6 or so weeks and I am in and out in less than an hour. I will add she told me you have very difficult hair to cut but it always looks amazing. I too have rambled on!!!


I have not seen my natural haircolor since 2000 when I went through chemo.  It fell out, which totally freaked out my middle daughter who was 4yo.  It was the summer and my head hurt so bad that I could not bear to wear a wig.  I lived in hats, especially a baseball cap that I still have up at our cabin.  It's ugly but I hang on to it anyway.  My daughter wanted me to look the same and when my hair came back it was much darker with gray in it. So I set about learning how to color my stubble.  I had a few mistakes, one time it ended up burgundy and my husband told me it looked like our car.    But I finally found the color that works for me (Loreal 9A) and I've been doing it once a month since then.  So I really have no idea what my natural color is!  I wish I could stop glopping the color on my hair but I'm kinda chicken what it would look like...


----------



## can_do_mom

whateve said:


> I've wanted to stop dyeing for years. The only reason I keep doing it is because DH wants me too. But now he looks too old for me! Is there any temporary dye that actually covers gray that you can use while it is growing out?


My dh used to complain about being gray while I was blond.  But I loved his gray hair and thought it was so handsome.  

I'm with you, I don't know how I'd make the transition either.  Maybe we take a long trip together and let our natural hair grow out?  Get a chic short haircut in Paris and fly home with our natural hair color and look fab?


----------



## Blueberry1

Can do mom, great story. I’ve been coloring my own hair for YEARS also....just started disliking having to constantly go to a salon to deal with the gray. Need it done every 2-3 weeks! I’m not that old, yet I believe my hair would be very very gray if I stopped.


----------



## can_do_mom

chessmont said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I haven't responded timely as had a very sad family function; my BIL died at 56.  Cancer.  He opted 2 years ago for the chemo, radiation, surgery route and was called clear a year ago by Sloan Kettering.  It came back in late January with a vengeance and we lost him early March.  OMG the most emotional thing of his Celebration of Life was the  Marine playing Taps, and the other 2 Marines folding the flag and presenting it to my MIL.  Oh my God.  200 people sniffling and wiping their eyes.  I will never forget it.  So sad.  We are back home now, recovering from, umm too much family time, especially under difficult circumstances.


@chessmont my sincere condolences.  I hope your family will find comfort and be surrounded by love in the coming days.


----------



## can_do_mom

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. We are attending a funeral on Friday for someone who died suddenly at age 62. It's turned our lives upside down.


@whateve I am very sorry for your loss.  We are here for such a short time it seems.  I hope life has returned to some sort of normalcy for you and that you find comfort in the midst of your grief.


----------



## can_do_mom

Ladies!  I am sorry I've been AWOL for so long.  I have decided I need a wife to keep up with life.  I say that only half in jest.  I have been working and getting more involved with the business.  We had our best year ever last year which is rather bittersweet.  I keep asking myself what would dh do as I make decisions in planning for the future.  I have not decided whether I want to keep or sell the business so for now I am running it as though I'm keeping it.  But making strategic moves to increase value should I decide to sell.  Construction is still very strong in our area which should help me to have another good year.  Being the boss isn't easy however and I have many grown men with their own ideas as to scheduling and the like.  You have to be one tough woman to be the boss babe.  

I try to give myself Fridays off to be able to take a breath.  Last Friday I took my middle dd and her former manager at LV (both have recently departed LV) out to lunch.  She has a new job that she loves with great potential for growth so she made the right choice in leaving.  Today I'm taking my other dd out for lunch.  She just got a great job a large motorsports store as their marketing manager.  Dh would have loved her new position.  He was all about the motor sport toys.  

The new house is great.  We've been here about 5 months and I find I love it and our new location more and more.  I'm close to the Twin Cities and only minutes from my business which has been fantastic.  Downsizing has helped me curb my shopping.  Right now I don't want to bring more in as I hate feeling crowded.  Although that is always subject to change, right?  

I tried to read through and see what you're all up to.  Looks like hair color is the hot topic and if anyone can figure out how to gracefully grow out colored hair I'd like to know about it.  I'm kind of afraid I'd hate my natural hair color and it would be for naught!  My hair is boring. I've had the same color and style for ten years but I love it because it's so easy.   

I'm going to try and stay current here.  Happy Friday all!


----------



## whateve

can_do_mom said:


> My dh used to complain about being gray while I was blond.  But I loved his gray hair and thought it was so handsome.
> 
> I'm with you, I don't know how I'd make the transition either.  Maybe we take a long trip together and let our natural hair grow out?  Get a chic short haircut in Paris and fly home with our natural hair color and look fab?


Men look so good when they are gray, don't they?


can_do_mom said:


> @whateve I am very sorry for your loss.  We are here for such a short time it seems.  I hope life has returned to some sort of normalcy for you and that you find comfort in the midst of your grief.


Thank you. The funeral is today, so then things should start getting back to normal. My daughter and her husband flew in from New York so it is very nice to see them. It's been quite awhile since she is so far away.


----------



## can_do_mom

On the job, spraying foam insulation in these large concrete plates that go in commercial construction projects.


----------



## can_do_mom

whateve said:


> Men look so good when they are gray, don't they?
> 
> Thank you. The funeral is today, so then things should start getting back to normal. My daughter and her husband flew in from New York so it is very nice to see them. It's been quite awhile since she is so far away.


Yes, I love a man with gray hair and told dh I always felt it unfair that gray hair makes men look debonair and sexy, women, not so much.  At least me, anyway.  If I had more of the silver gray look I think I'd embrace it.  Maybe???

Enjoy your time with your daughter and son in law.  A very small silver lining in the midst of loss, again, my condolences.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4395052
> 
> On the job, spraying foam insulation in these large concrete plates that go in commercial construction projects.


I love this photo of you on the job, in a hard hat, *CDM*! I'm sure it can't be easy, being the boss of a bunch of guys (at least, I'm assuming all the people behind you are guys, not gals? Maybe I shouldn't assume?????). 

You have done an amazing job this past year, taking over the business, selling both of your houses, downsizing to a new house, and being a tower of strength for your daughters and your son.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Men look so good when they are gray, don't they?


YES!!! DH is pretty much all grey now, and he's got this "distinguished professor" look going. Which is appropriate, since he was a professor!

I, on the other hand, am grey in the front and on the top, with a lot of brown still on the back, and I have this "little old lady" look going...  

But at least I've got nice scarves & handbags!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> I love this photo of you on the job, in a hard hat, *CDM*! I'm sure it can't be easy, being the boss of a bunch of guys (at least, I'm assuming all the people behind you are guys, not gals? Maybe I shouldn't assume?????).
> 
> You have done an amazing job this past year, taking over the business, selling both of your houses, downsizing to a new house, and being a tower of strength for your daughters and your son.


Thank you, @ElainePG ! ❤️ You are right that all my guys who work in the field are men. I do have three women who work in the office. One will be retiring in a month or two and then it will just be two women in the office with me. I also have two men who are in the office part time. They are my estimators and they help run the jobs. Both have been with us over 20 years. 

I actually decided to hang on to the cabin so I “only” sold one house, ha ha! I have buyers for the cabin but for now I’m not selling. We were up at the cabin last weekend checking it out. All was well except I have a rodent problem and a small busted deck railing from snow sliding off our metal roof. We had a very (record setting) snowy winter. 

Thanks for your encouragement. It means a lot to have your support! ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Ladies!  I am sorry I've been AWOL for so long.  I have decided I need a wife to keep up with life.  I say that only half in jest.  I have been working and getting more involved with the business.  We had our best year ever last year which is rather bittersweet.  I keep asking myself what would dh do as I make decisions in planning for the future.  I have not decided whether I want to keep or sell the business so for now I am running it as though I'm keeping it.  But making strategic moves to increase value should I decide to sell.  Construction is still very strong in our area which should help me to have another good year.  Being the boss isn't easy however and I have many grown men with their own ideas as to scheduling and the like.  You have to be one tough woman to be the boss babe.
> 
> I try to give myself Fridays off to be able to take a breath.  Last Friday I took my middle dd and her former manager at LV (both have recently departed LV) out to lunch.  She has a new job that she loves with great potential for growth so she made the right choice in leaving.  Today I'm taking my other dd out for lunch.  She just got a great job a large motorsports store as their marketing manager.  Dh would have loved her new position.  He was all about the motor sport toys.
> 
> The new house is great.  We've been here about 5 months and I find I love it and our new location more and more.  I'm close to the Twin Cities and only minutes from my business which has been fantastic.  Downsizing has helped me curb my shopping.  Right now I don't want to bring more in as I hate feeling crowded.  Although that is always subject to change, right?
> 
> I tried to read through and see what you're all up to.  Looks like hair color is the hot topic and if anyone can figure out how to gracefully grow out colored hair I'd like to know about it.  I'm kind of afraid I'd hate my natural hair color and it would be for naught!  My hair is boring. I've had the same color and style for ten years but I love it because it's so easy.
> 
> I'm going to try and stay current here.  Happy Friday all!


Good to see you back 
Oh...love the hard hat!


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> YES!!! DH is pretty much all grey now, and he's got this "distinguished professor" look going. Which is appropriate, since he was a professor!
> 
> I, on the other hand, am grey in the front and on the top, with a lot of brown still on the back, and I have this "little old lady" look going...
> 
> But at least I've got nice scarves & handbags!



I have the same thing going on, darker in the back.  I don't know how to explain it but I go with haircuts that keep the hair way off my neck and cut the dark hair in the back way close to the neck and then the sides and top show a different color and it looks like it is supposed to be that way (I absolutely cannot explain this accurately!)

Go to Pinterest (I only joined up a month or so ago) and look up pixie bobs, undercut bobs or pixies etc and combinations thereof and you might see what I mean.  Sorry for long-windedness!

It gives a very modern look without coloring.  I still have some highlights/lowlights but am growing that out and it still looks like my sides and top pare going to be lighter than my back.  Good luck with my Byzantine descriptions and instructions!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> I have the same thing going on, darker in the back.  I don't know how to explain it but I go with haircuts that keep the hair way off my neck and cut the dark hair in the back way close to the neck and then the sides and top show a different color and it looks like it is supposed to be that way (I absolutely cannot explain this accurately!)
> 
> Go to Pinterest (I only joined up a month or so ago) and look up pixie bobs, undercut bobs or pixies etc and combinations thereof and you might see what I mean.  Sorry for long-windedness!
> 
> It gives a very modern look without coloring.  I still have some highlights/lowlights but am growing that out and it still looks like my sides and top pare going to be lighter than my back.  Good luck with my Byzantine descriptions and instructions!!!!


What a great idea to check out Pinterest! I belong, but I never think to go there. And I really should, because it can be a great source of inspiration. Like a whole stack of all sorts of magazines, only without killing trees.

Yes, I see exactly what you mean about taking the hair off the back of the neck and letting the sides and the top show off the nifty color. I'm sort of doing that now, but I think it could be done even better. I'm going to find some examples and put them on my phone, and bring them to my next haircut. Probably drive my stylist nuts! But she's really good, and we have a lovely relationship, so I'm sure she'll do a nice job.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> What a great idea to check out Pinterest! I belong, but I never think to go there. And I really should, because it can be a great source of inspiration. Like a whole stack of all sorts of magazines, only without killing trees.
> 
> Yes, I see exactly what you mean about taking the hair off the back of the neck and letting the sides and the top show off the nifty color. I'm sort of doing that now, but I think it could be done even better. I'm going to find some examples and put them on my phone, and bring them to my next haircut. Probably drive my stylist nuts! But she's really good, and we have a lovely relationship, so I'm sure she'll do a nice job.


That's what I do, because my stylist has so many clients, she doesn't always remember what we are working towards (currently working towards a different style)


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> That's what I do, because my stylist has so many clients, she doesn't always remember what we are working towards (currently working towards a different style)


What style are you thinking about? Are you making a radical change, or doing it in incremental steps?


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> What style are you thinking about? Are you making a radical change, or doing it in incremental steps?


After accepting the horrid fact that my stylist told me my hair is much thinner than is used to be (sob!! I had actually never thought about it.  I have been going to her for almost 20 years) after I showed her a bunch of styles from Pinterest, we are possibly trying an asymmetric pixie (not a really short one), messy and with very much cut/thinned up the back off the neck once again, hard to explain)  Take a look at Pinterest for edgy short cuts/pixies, etc if you are intrigued.  It's too hard for me to explain.

I have worn an A line bob with bangs for years  (with a detour into a very very short pixie).  But since my hair is thinner now, the bob looked a little flat so I am going for a lot of layer/texture/messy look to amp up the volume (if only artificially lol)


----------



## Cilifene

*@skyqueen*, LOOK what you made me do..  

First, I've always had a love/hate relationship with vachetta. Too scared to use the new pale vachetta and don't feel comfortable with the new bag look. Feel better when it has turned honey or a little golden. 

Here she is - my new to me (quite golden though) Ellipse PM from 2003.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> *@skyqueen*, LOOK what you made me do..
> 
> First, I've always had a love/hate relationship with vachetta. Too scared to use the new pale vachetta and don't feel comfortable with the new bag look. Feel better when it has turned honey or a little golden.
> 
> Here she is - my new to me (quite golden though) Ellipse PM from 2003.
> 
> View attachment 4401314
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401315


Love this dear!


----------



## Blueberry1

Cilifene said:


> *@skyqueen*, LOOK what you made me do..
> 
> First, I've always had a love/hate relationship with vachetta. Too scared to use the new pale vachetta and don't feel comfortable with the new bag look. Feel better when it has turned honey or a little golden.
> 
> Here she is - my new to me (quite golden though) Ellipse PM from 2003.
> 
> View attachment 4401314
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401315



Oh my goodness, that vachetta is so beautifully golden!  Well done securing that lovely bag!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Love this dear!



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## Cilifene

Blueberry1 said:


> Oh my goodness, that vachetta is so beautifully golden!  Well done securing that lovely bag!



Thank you Blueberry1 - I just got it last Friday, am very pleased with it.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> I wear uniform at work. When I’m off I’m usually too tired to go anywhere but when I do I always wear t shirt dresses and sneakers or ankle boots.
> Can’t fit any of my pants at the moment  cause of all the champagne we are drinking to celebrate DH is still alive



A wonderful celebration indeed! I wish you many more champagne moments and days of love and celebration! 



ElainePG said:


> All dressed up, and pairing navy with black to go to an afternoon performancy of the symphony. The bag is LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.



Elaine, once again you are an inspiration! Love the look!



chessmont said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I haven't responded timely as had a very sad family function; my BIL died at 56.  Cancer.  He opted 2 years ago for the chemo, radiation, surgery route and was called clear a year ago by Sloan Kettering.  It came back in late January with a vengeance and we lost him early March.  OMG the most emotional thing of his Celebration of Life was the  Marine playing Taps, and the other 2 Marines folding the flag and presenting it to my MIL.  Oh my God.  200 people sniffling and wiping their eyes.  I will never forget it.  So sad.  We are back home now, recovering from, umm too much family time, especially under difficult circumstances.



I'm so sorry, Chessmount. There are several people who are dear to me who are battling cancer. What a cruel thing. Just when I don't think I have any tears left there comes another reason to cry.


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> A wonderful celebration indeed! I wish you many more champagne moments and days of love and celebration!



Thanks very much BPS  

I wear mostly black (surprise ) 
Here with a t shirt dress and Acne “Jensen” boots love them. 
Burberry coat LV mono shawl. And Gabrielle


----------



## chessmont

can_do_mom said:


> I have not seen my natural haircolor since 2000 when I went through chemo.  It fell out, which totally freaked out my middle daughter who was 4yo.  It was the summer and my head hurt so bad that I could not bear to wear a wig.  I lived in hats, especially a baseball cap that I still have up at our cabin.  It's ugly but I hang on to it anyway.  My daughter wanted me to look the same and when my hair came back it was much darker with gray in it. So I set about learning how to color my stubble.  I had a few mistakes, one time it ended up burgundy and my husband told me it looked like our car.    But I finally found the color that works for me (Loreal 9A) and I've been doing it once a month since then.  So I really have no idea what my natural color is!  I wish I could stop glopping the color on my hair but I'm kinda chicken what it would look like...



Ah, go for it, you can always go back!


----------



## BigPurseSue

I used to dye my hair with Clairol. (Which was so much fun. I used to pretend I was a Bond Girl dying my hair in a motel or gas station wash room before dashing off to my next adventure unrecognized.  ) The color lasted only 6 to 8 weeks--it says so on the bottle--before completely washing out. So when I decided to stop dying there was no grow-out period because all the color soon washed out and I was back to my mousy color in a few short weeks with no trace of ever having been a Bond Girl. Something to think about if you want to cover roots for a short period.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> *@skyqueen*, LOOK what you made me do..
> 
> First, I've always had a love/hate relationship with vachetta. Too scared to use the new pale vachetta and don't feel comfortable with the new bag look. Feel better when it has turned honey or a little golden.
> 
> Here she is - my new to me (quite golden though) Ellipse PM from 2003.
> 
> View attachment 4401314
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401315





Cilifene said:


> *@skyqueen*, LOOK what you made me do..
> 
> First, I've always had a love/hate relationship with vachetta. Too scared to use the new pale vachetta and don't feel comfortable with the new bag look. Feel better when it has turned honey or a little golden.
> 
> Here she is - my new to me (quite golden though) Ellipse PM from 2003.
> 
> View attachment 4401314
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401315


I love it! I have been wearing this bag since I got it...not too big or small. Do yourself a favor and buy the long mono strap. Not that expensive and definitely a crossbody. Perfect to use when you ride your bike! 
https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/adjustable-shoulder-strap-16-mm-monogram-monogram-000664


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> I used to dye my hair with Clairol. (Which was so much fun. I used to pretend I was a Bond Girl dying my hair in a motel or gas station wash room before dashing off to my next adventure unrecognized.  ) The color lasted only 6 to 8 weeks--it says so on the bottle--before completely washing out. So when I decided to stop dying there was no grow-out period because all the color soon washed out and I was back to my mousy color in a few short weeks with no trace of ever having been a Bond Girl. Something to think about if you want to cover roots for a short period.


I tried that years ago when I first started dyeing. As I recall, it didn't cover the gray well. My gray is very resistant to dye so I've been using permanent dye all these years. I should buy some and try again just to see.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> I tried that years ago when I first started dyeing. As I recall, it didn't cover the gray well. My gray is very resistant to dye so I've been using permanent dye all these years. I should buy some and try again just to see.



Years ago I read a book by Paula Begoun called something like "Don't Go Hair Care Products Shopping Without Me" in which a large section was devoted to hair dye and all the different sorts. One of the upshots was that for some women, especially those with darker hair and peppery gray, the gray will only be covered if the hair is first bleached and then dyed with a more permanent dye than those found in supermarkets. Strangely Clairol is labeled "permanent dye" although it's far from it.

Love Begoun's books. They've saved me lots of money over the years, steered me away from buying things that don't work.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Years ago I read a book by Paula Begoun called something like "Don't Go Hair Care Products Shopping Without Me" in which a large section was devoted to hair dye and all the different sorts. One of the upshots was that for some women, especially those with darker hair and peppery gray, the gray will only be covered if the hair is first bleached and then dyed with a more permanent dye than those found in supermarkets. Strangely Clairol is labeled "permanent dye" although it's far from it.
> 
> Love Begoun's books. They've saved me lots of money over the years, steered me away from buying things that don't work.


My mom got to the point where she had to have her hair bleached in order for the dye to take. That's when she quit dyeing. I think I'm getting close to that point.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I love it! I have been wearing this bag since I got it...not too big or small. Do yourself a favor and buy the long mono strap. Not that expensive and definitely a crossbody. Perfect to use when you ride your bike!
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/adjustable-shoulder-strap-16-mm-monogram-monogram-000664
> View attachment 4401567



Wonderful that you’re so pleased with it SQ. I did try my Bal City strap on it but feel it’s a little too bulky crossbody on me. I’ll give the LV strap a try next time I’m near the store


----------



## Cilifene

I’m sure Audrey also loved Ellipse  ....


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I’m sure Audrey also loved Ellipse  ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402514


Adorable! Maybe we are starting a trend?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Adorable! Maybe we are starting a trend?


Would like to think so


----------



## Cilifene

Now, look at this outfit! - do you see what’s wrong???


----------



## skyqueen

Going to work? If so...at least you look fabulous


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Easter and Passover to everyone!


----------



## jellyv

skyqueen said:


> I love it! I have been wearing this bag since I got it...not too big or small.


Ladies, your Ellipses are driving me crazy.  Sooo cute and well made. I've always admired the style and maybe now's the time. What's your thought about the PM vs. the MM Ellipse? Do you find the zip opening generous enough to get your wallet in/out? Does it fit a full-size wallet (like a large Zippy)? 

Once in a restaurant I saw a woman with the MM and it was striking too.


----------



## skyqueen

jellyv said:


> Ladies, your Ellipses are driving me crazy.  Sooo cute and well made. I've always admired the style and maybe now's the time. What's your thought about the PM vs. the MM Ellipse? Do you find the zip opening generous enough to get your wallet in/out? Does it fit a full-size wallet (like a large Zippy)?
> 
> Once in a restaurant I saw a woman with the MM and it was striking too.


I have the PM and I think Cilifene does, too. I can fit my LV Tresor Porte International long wallet which is big plus cheaters, sunglasses, keys, small cosmetic pouch and I still have room for a small water bottle/soft drink can. It was smaller then I thought it would be from the pictures posted but I like the size. Easy to get in/out. I'm 5'10" and it doesn't look too small. The problem is finding one in good condition and of course authentic. I lucked out and found a "like new" one...I don't think it was ever used, just stored. Slight patina but no marks/scuffs. Very well made and all the monograms line up. LOL!  If you find/buy one get the long monogram strap...worth it!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Now, look at this outfit! - do you see what’s wrong???
> 
> View attachment 4410215


No black?


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> No black?



YES!


----------



## Cilifene

jellyv said:


> Ladies, your Ellipses are driving me crazy.  Sooo cute and well made. I've always admired the style and maybe now's the time. What's your thought about the PM vs. the MM Ellipse? Do you find the zip opening generous enough to get your wallet in/out? Does it fit a full-size wallet (like a large Zippy)?
> 
> Once in a restaurant I saw a woman with the MM and it was striking too.



SQ said it so well it does hold a lot. Mine is PM too.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy Easter and Passover to everyone!


Thank you, dear! And the same to you!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Now, look at this outfit! - do you see what’s wrong???
> 
> View attachment 4410215


Hmmmm... *blue* jeans instead of *black* pants? 

You look fantastic, though! And I love the way you matched your sneakers.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Hmmmm... *blue* jeans instead of *black* pants?
> 
> You look fantastic, though! And I love the way you matched your sneakers.



NO black at all  thanks E!


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Now, look at this outfit! - do you see what’s wrong???
> 
> View attachment 4410215


No Black!


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> No Black!



Yes!


----------



## Cilifene

So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain. 
Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain. 
He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday 
We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured. 

It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry.



Thank you! It breaks my heart to see my DH (lead software architect) suddenly gets cognitive issues ...


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> Thank you! It breaks my heart to see my DH (lead software architect) suddenly gets cognitive issues ...


I can imagine. My mom had brain cancer. She was so frustrated when she couldn't remember the correct words for things. She wasn't as bad as she imagined she was.


----------



## youngster

Clifene, so very, very sorry to read this. Hugs to you.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


Oh, my dear... I'm so very sorry to hear this. I know that the two of you have always known this was coming, but that's different than having it actually happen. I'm holding you in my heart.


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> I can imagine. My mom had brain cancer. She was so frustrated when she couldn't remember the correct words for things. She wasn't as bad as she imagined she was.


It's very frustrating indeed. And he jus turned 50 some months ago ....



youngster said:


> Clifene, so very, very sorry to read this. Hugs to you.


Thank you youngster! 



ElainePG said:


> Oh, my dear... I'm so very sorry to hear this. I know that the two of you have always known this was coming, *but that's different than having it actually happen*. I'm holding you in my heart.


Exactly!!! Thanks a lot Elaine.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


Oh, Cilifene,
I am so very sorry to hear your latest update.  You and your dear dh are in my prayers.  May you be granted some very special time together.  We are here for you as much as a virtual community can be.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Oh, Cilifene,
> I am so very sorry to hear your latest update.  You and your dear dh are in my prayers.  May you be granted some very special time together.  We are here for you as much as a virtual community can be.



Thank you CDM! you are so very often in my thoughts


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


I am so very sorry to hear this.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katiesmama

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


Oh Cilifene my thoughts and prayers are with you both


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


Cilifene,   I am thinking of you and your husband and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.





Katiesmama said:


> Oh Cilifene my thoughts and prayers are with you both





19flowers said:


> Cilifene,   I am thinking of you and your husband and you are in my prayers.



Thank you very much!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


No words can express the sorrow so I'm sending my thoughts, love and prayers for you and DH, darling Cilifene. We are always here for you


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> No words can express the sorrow so I'm sending my thoughts, love and prayers for you and DH, darling Cilifene. We are always here for you



Thank you SQ!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


Oh sweetheart...I am so sorry to hear this.  Please know that we are all thinking of you and your husband.


----------



## Passau

Cilifene,  I'm so very sorry to hear this news.  I'm praying for both of you.


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


 Heartfelt thoughts and prayers for you both from a fellow Scandinavian - I will keep you in my heart.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Oh sweetheart...I am so sorry to hear this.  Please know that we are all thinking of you and your husband.





Passau said:


> Cilifene,  I'm so very sorry to hear this news.  I'm praying for both of you.





eliwon said:


> Heartfelt thoughts and prayers for you both from a fellow Scandinavian - I will keep you in my heart.



Thank you bisbee, Passau and eliwon!


----------



## skyqueen

Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day...human or fur baby Mothers! 
Been thinking about our dear @Cilifene and so has Pete


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day...human or fur baby Mothers!
> Been thinking about our dear @Cilifene and so has Pete
> View attachment 4431406


Same to all the ladies!

My granddaughter turned 14 on Friday...and since we share a birthday (I did not turn 14) we all went out to dinner.  Mommy paid (naturally).  Yesterday my son smoked ribs and we went to their house for dinner on Mother’s Day.  It was a very nice weekend, and my granddaughter is spending next weekend with us while her brother has some kind of Boy Scout event.

Note to Cilifene...you haven’t been far from my thoughts...sending hugs to you.


----------



## skyqueen

It's mating season and Pete is trolling the neighborhood for a girlfriend...nothing but chickens


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....



Oh no! I'm so very very sorry Cilifene. Please know that you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. And we're all here for you.   Hugs.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> It's mating season and Pete is trolling the neighborhood for a girlfriend...nothing but chickens
> View attachment 4432192





skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day...human or fur baby Mothers!
> Been thinking about our dear @Cilifene and so has Pete
> View attachment 4431406



Poor Pete   Thanks SQ


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh no! I'm so very very sorry Cilifene. Please know that you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. And we're all here for you.   Hugs.



Thank you


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Same to all the ladies!
> 
> My granddaughter turned 14 on Friday...and since we share a birthday (I did not turn 14) we all went out to dinner.  Mommy paid (naturally).  Yesterday my son smoked ribs and we went to their house for dinner on Mother’s Day.  It was a very nice weekend, and my granddaughter is spending next weekend with us while her brother has some kind of Boy Scout event.
> 
> Note to Cilifene...you haven’t been far from my thoughts...sending hugs to you.



Happy Birthday bisbee!  Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Same to all the ladies!
> 
> My granddaughter turned 14 on Friday...and since we share a birthday (I did not turn 14) we all went out to dinner.  Mommy paid (naturally).  Yesterday my son smoked ribs and we went to their house for dinner on Mother’s Day.  It was a very nice weekend, and my granddaughter is spending next weekend with us while her brother has some kind of Boy Scout event.
> 
> Note to Cilifene...you haven’t been far from my thoughts...sending hugs to you.


I missed this...Happy Birthday, dear Bis!


----------



## barbee

I have not been posting much.... Have I lost interest?  Not really, but have just not had the urge.  It seems some of the threads I used to enjoy reading do not have the repeated posts either.  Of course the huge ones--LV, Chanel, Hermes are very busy, but I don't feel the urge to take a peak often, if I am not buying.
Years ago, I loved the Friday Purseblog which would search out threads, and let us see what neat stuff is happening-- purchases, a bit of food, etc--really interesting, since it showed me threads I don't normally view.
How do you all feel? Are you over TPF? Or just lethargic like me?
That being said, I have taken an interest in the Longchamp threads.  Today was the launch for the LGP line, and....as I had been wondering what bag I needed for a flight to France this summer, to stuff under the seat, plus stay closed, plus hold a book and the misc. items needed, I ordered a medium Le Pliage LGP.  The  cost won't break the bank, and I find it edgy.  I will post when I receive it.  I'm thinking it will be a fun bag.
I'm having outpatient shoulder surgery Thursday, so I will be home for awhile--no tennis, yard work, but daily therapy the first week.  Hopefully I can post more and we will revive this thread!


----------



## Passau

Good luck on your shoulder surgery Barbee!  I'm having surgery next Tuesday to have a pacemaker/defibrillator implanted so I will be home for a while and have more time to post.


----------



## barbee

Passau said:


> Good luck on your shoulder surgery Barbee!  I'm having surgery next Tuesday to have a pacemaker/defibrillator implanted so I will be home for a while and have more time to post.


Wishing you the best for your surgery!!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> It's mating season and Pete is trolling the neighborhood for a girlfriend...nothing but chickens
> View attachment 4432192


Pete is in big trouble if there are also roosters guarding those chickens!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> I have not been posting much.... Have I lost interest?  Not really, but have just not had the urge.  It seems some of the threads I used to enjoy reading do not have the repeated posts either.  Of course the huge ones--LV, Chanel, Hermes are very busy, but I don't feel the urge to take a peak often, if I am not buying.
> Years ago, I loved the Friday Purseblog which would search out threads, and let us see what neat stuff is happening-- purchases, a bit of food, etc--really interesting, since it showed me threads I don't normally view.
> How do you all feel? Are you over TPF? Or just lethargic like me?
> That being said, I have taken an interest in the Longchamp threads.  Today was the launch for the LGP line, and....as I had been wondering what bag I needed for a flight to France this summer, to stuff under the seat, plus stay closed, plus hold a book and the misc. items needed, I ordered a medium Le Pliage LGP.  The  cost won't break the bank, and I find it edgy.  I will post when I receive it.  I'm thinking it will be a fun bag.
> I'm having outpatient shoulder surgery Thursday, so I will be home for awhile--no tennis, yard work, but daily therapy the first week.  Hopefully I can post more and we will revive this thread!





Passau said:


> Good luck on your shoulder surgery Barbee!  I'm having surgery next Tuesday to have a pacemaker/defibrillator implanted so I will be home for a while and have more time to post.


Thoughts and prayers to both you girls


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I have not been posting much.... Have I lost interest?  Not really, but have just not had the urge.  It seems some of the threads I used to enjoy reading do not have the repeated posts either.  Of course the huge ones--LV, Chanel, Hermes are very busy, but I don't feel the urge to take a peak often, if I am not buying.
> Years ago, I loved the Friday Purseblog which would search out threads, and let us see what neat stuff is happening-- purchases, a bit of food, etc--really interesting, since it showed me threads I don't normally view.
> How do you all feel? Are you over TPF? Or just lethargic like me?
> That being said, I have taken an interest in the Longchamp threads.  Today was the launch for the LGP line, and....as I had been wondering what bag I needed for a flight to France this summer, to stuff under the seat, plus stay closed, plus hold a book and the misc. items needed, I ordered a medium Le Pliage LGP.  The  cost won't break the bank, and I find it edgy.  I will post when I receive it.  I'm thinking it will be a fun bag.
> I'm having outpatient shoulder surgery Thursday, so I will be home for awhile--no tennis, yard work, but daily therapy the first week.  Hopefully I can post more and we will revive this thread!





Passau said:


> Good luck on your shoulder surgery Barbee!  I'm having surgery next Tuesday to have a pacemaker/defibrillator implanted so I will be home for a while and have more time to post.



Healing thoughts to both of you, @barbee and @Passau . I hope the surgeries go well, and that the healing-time is speedy.


----------



## bisbee

Same good wishes to both of you, barbee and Passau.

Cilifene...thinking of you and your husband daily...

I bought myself a present...I ordered a Goyard St. Louis in burgundy...the PM size.  It came today...at first I was torn, thinking maybe I should have gotten the GM, but decided this is the perfect size!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Same good wishes to both of you, barbee and Passau.
> 
> Cilifene...thinking of you and your husband daily...
> 
> I bought myself a present...I ordered a Goyard St. Louis in burgundy...the PM size.  It came today...at first I was torn, thinking maybe I should have gotten the GM, but decided this is the perfect size!


May we see a photo?


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> Same good wishes to both of you, barbee and Passau.
> 
> Cilifene...thinking of you and your husband daily...
> 
> I bought myself a present...I ordered a Goyard St. Louis in burgundy...the PM size.  It came today...at first I was torn, thinking maybe I should have gotten the GM, but decided this is the perfect size!


Yes, show us when you are able!!


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> So it happened, DH’s cancer developed 8 new metastasis - on the brain.
> Cause there are so many and they are placed all over the brain he is going to have the highest dose radiotherapy on the whole brain.
> He’s on Prednisolone at the moment so life is okay - but I tell you! we both thought he was dying just before the ambulance arrived last Monday
> We are very realistic and has been from the day he got diagnosed 1 year ago - we know he can’t be cured.
> 
> It’s just so hard to see the end is coming closer ....


Oh my God Cilifine my heart and prayers go out to you and your husband.  I do not know if you are religious but I hope my prayers would not offend you.  Strength to you both!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I have not been posting much.... Have I lost interest?  Not really, but have just not had the urge.  It seems some of the threads I used to enjoy reading do not have the repeated posts either.  Of course the huge ones--LV, Chanel, Hermes are very busy, but I don't feel the urge to take a peak often, if I am not buying.
> Years ago, I loved the Friday Purseblog which would search out threads, and let us see what neat stuff is happening-- purchases, a bit of food, etc--really interesting, since it showed me threads I don't normally view.
> How do you all feel? Are you over TPF? Or just lethargic like me?
> That being said, I have taken an interest in the Longchamp threads.  Today was the launch for the LGP line, and....as I had been wondering what bag I needed for a flight to France this summer, to stuff under the seat, plus stay closed, plus hold a book and the misc. items needed, I ordered a medium Le Pliage LGP.  The  cost won't break the bank, and I find it edgy.  I will post when I receive it.  I'm thinking it will be a fun bag.
> I'm having outpatient shoulder surgery Thursday, so I will be home for awhile--no tennis, yard work, but daily therapy the first week.  Hopefully I can post more and we will revive this thread!





Passau said:


> Good luck on your shoulder surgery Barbee!  I'm having surgery next Tuesday to have a pacemaker/defibrillator implanted so I will be home for a while and have more time to post.



Wishing you both the best!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Same good wishes to both of you, barbee and Passau.
> 
> Cilifene...thinking of you and your husband daily...
> 
> I bought myself a present...I ordered a Goyard St. Louis in burgundy...the PM size.  It came today...at first I was torn, thinking maybe I should have gotten the GM, but decided this is the perfect size!



Thank you sweetie! 
Ohh would love to see the new bag - love burgundy!


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Oh my God Cilifine my heart and prayers go out to you and your husband.  I do not know if you are religious but I hope my prayers would not offend you.  Strength to you both!



Thank you very much chessmont! Not religious but I am NOT offended at all  It warms my heart.


----------



## bisbee

My b’day present to myself,


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> View attachment 4434349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My b’day present to myself,


 
Gorgeous! I love it   Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cilifene

DH got the sixth radiation today four more to go (all next week). And it’s our 27th wedding anniversary today   Luckily he’s able to both eat well and have a few drinks


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> DH got the sixth radiation today four more to go (all next week). And it’s our 27th wedding anniversary today   Luckily he’s able to both eat well and have a few drinks


Happy anniversary! I'm glad he is doing well.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> DH got the sixth radiation today four more to go (all next week). And it’s our 27th wedding anniversary today   Luckily he’s able to both eat well and have a few drinks


hope you have a nice anniversary celebration and that the radiation next week goes well - always thinking of you


----------



## LVNY

Hello. I don't post much on TPF but I just ran across this thread as it was featured on the blog.  Just want to say that you are all so lovely, kind and supportive.  It is truly heart warming and made my day.  Prayers and best wishes to all those going through health challenges.  Stay strong!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> View attachment 4434349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My b’day present to myself,


Gorgeous and the color is TDF...enjoy!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> DH got the sixth radiation today four more to go (all next week). And it’s our 27th wedding anniversary today   Luckily he’s able to both eat well and have a few drinks


Happy Anniversary, dearheart. Enjoy yourselves and have a drink for me!


----------



## skyqueen

LVNY said:


> Hello. I don't post much on TPF but I just ran across this thread as it was featured on the blog.  Just want to say that you are all so lovely, kind and supportive.  It is truly heart warming and made my day.  Prayers and best wishes to all those going through health challenges.  Stay strong!


What a lovely thing to post, LVNY! I agree...we are a great, supportive group. Don't be a stranger now that you've found us


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> View attachment 4434349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My b’day present to myself,


So pretty!  you will enjoy it!
I am home after my surgery, and all went well, I am hoping for full range of motion in my shoulder again.  As I have a block in the arm now, I have no pain but it literally feels dead. Creepy.


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> So pretty!  you will enjoy it!
> I am home after my surgery, and all went well, I am hoping for full range of motion in my shoulder again.  As I have a block in the arm now, I have no pain but it literally feels dead. Creepy.


I hope for the best. I've had 2 frozen shoulders. I have full range of motion back but the pain never went away.


----------



## barbee

whateve said:


> I hope for the best. I've had 2 frozen shoulders. I have full range of motion back but the pain never went away.


I might take the pain if I have the range of motion.  However, I am used to wearing bags on my shoulder, but with pain it is impossible.  I tried to train my left shoulder, but it's a slow process.


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> I might take the pain if I have the range of motion.  However, I am used to wearing bags on my shoulder, but with pain it is impossible.  I tried to train my left shoulder, but it's a slow process.


I got my first frozen shoulder in the right, and learned how to do things with my left. Then I got it in the left, but it wasn't as bad as it was in the right. When I first got it in the right, we didn't know what it was, and the first doctor I went to said it was tendonitis and told me to keep it immobile, which of course is the worst thing to do with a frozen shoulder. Now I switch back and forth between my arms depending on which one hurts more. Most of the pain is in the upper arm. It doesn't usually hurt when I carry bags on my shoulder.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> View attachment 4434349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My b’day present to myself,


This is fabulous! Thank you for the photo, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> DH got the sixth radiation today four more to go (all next week). And it’s our 27th wedding anniversary today   Luckily he’s able to both eat well and have a few drinks


Happy Anniversary to both of you. I'm glad to hear that you & DH are celebrating. It's champagne that you like, yes? 

I've had radiation... for me, it wasn't as hard as chemotherapy, but it was very fatiguing. He (and you too, dear) are tucked in my heart.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> So pretty!  you will enjoy it!
> I am home after my surgery, and all went well, I am hoping for full range of motion in my shoulder again.  As I have a block in the arm now, I have no pain but it literally feels dead. Creepy.


Sending positive thoughts your way, @barbee . Do they have a rehab program after shoulder surgery? Will you be doing a lot of physical therapy? Or does it just heal, and then you're done?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I hope for the best. I've had 2 frozen shoulders. I have full range of motion back but the pain never went away.


Did you have surgery for the frozen shoulder(s)? 

The Hubster had a frozen shoulder years ago... he was miserable!!! He saw a physical therapist, and also an acupuncturist. Oh, and he went on a boatload of prednisone. I don't know which of those solved the problem, but he got better, and (fingers crossed!) it's just a distant memory. He can't even remember which shoulder it was!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Did you have surgery for the frozen shoulder(s)?
> 
> The Hubster had a frozen shoulder years ago... he was miserable!!! He saw a physical therapist, and also an acupuncturist. Oh, and he went on a boatload of prednisone. I don't know which of those solved the problem, but he got better, and (fingers crossed!) it's just a distant memory. He can't even remember which shoulder it was!


No, I didn't. It wasn't recommended. Most frozen shoulders go away after a year to 18 months. I have fibromyalgia, which could be why mine continues to hurt.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> No, I didn't. It wasn't recommended. Most frozen shoulders go away after a year to 18 months. *I have fibromyalgia*, which could be why mine continues to hurt.


Oh, ouch. So sorry to hear it. I've heard that fibromyalgia can be really awful.


----------



## skyqueen

With a heavy heart I have to post that my Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passed away yesterday at 20 y/o. She was a rescue over 18 years ago. Lived a nice long life but the last 6 months she's been fading. It was Ava's time


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Sending positive thoughts your way, @barbee . Do they have a rehab program after shoulder surgery? Will you be doing a lot of physical therapy? Or does it just heal, and then you're done?


Yes!  I had 1st therapy day after surgery, and next week go 5 days in a row, then wind down to 3 days/wk.  My therapist was so happy with my mobility yesterday, as she knew where I was before(had been going for therapy.)  Like others ailments, frozen shoulder can heal on its own...or not.  I feel I made the best decision  on surgery, as arthritis and a tear were part of it also.  What hurts is when a friend says I don't need surgery, it will heal on its own.  I suppose I could have therapy for the rest of my life-haha! and see what happens.  I remember when I had plantar fascitis and twice, it healed after 3 months.  Others have it for a year, and I was surprised to hear some even have surgery.  So if I said to others, just wait and it will heal... well, every case is different.  For me, it healed fairly quickly, others it doesn't.


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to post that my Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passed away yesterday at 20 y/o. She was a rescue over 18 years ago. Lived a nice long life but the last 6 months she's been fading. It was Ava's time
> View attachment 4436118


So sorry to hear that, Skyqueen.  She had an extremely long life!  And what a sweet look she had.


----------



## barbee

Here is my new Longchamp LGP bag-- for whatever reason I really have a crush on it.  Makes me feel young, plus it will be perfect for travel and just general use.


----------



## can_do_mom

Passau said:


> Good luck on your shoulder surgery Barbee!  I'm having surgery next Tuesday to have a pacemaker/defibrillator implanted so I will be home for a while and have more time to post.





barbee said:


> I have not been posting much.... Have I lost interest?  Not really, but have just not had the urge.  It seems some of the threads I used to enjoy reading do not have the repeated posts either.  Of course the huge ones--LV, Chanel, Hermes are very busy, but I don't feel the urge to take a peak often, if I am not buying.
> Years ago, I loved the Friday Purseblog which would search out threads, and let us see what neat stuff is happening-- purchases, a bit of food, etc--really interesting, since it showed me threads I don't normally view.
> How do you all feel? Are you over TPF? Or just lethargic like me?
> That being said, I have taken an interest in the Longchamp threads.  Today was the launch for the LGP line, and....as I had been wondering what bag I needed for a flight to France this summer, to stuff under the seat, plus stay closed, plus hold a book and the misc. items needed, I ordered a medium Le Pliage LGP.  The  cost won't break the bank, and I find it edgy.  I will post when I receive it.  I'm thinking it will be a fun bag.
> I'm having outpatient shoulder surgery Thursday, so I will be home for awhile--no tennis, yard work, but daily therapy the first week.  Hopefully I can post more and we will revive this thread!


Barbee, I hope your surgery went well and I wish you the best on your surgery, Passau!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> Here is my new Longchamp LGP bag-- for whatever reason I really have a crush on it.  Makes me feel young, plus it will be perfect for travel and just general use.
> View attachment 4436122


BEST travel bag! I put my expensive designer bag, inside the Longchamp for protection, when I travel. Kills 2 birds with one stone!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to post that my Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passed away yesterday at 20 y/o. She was a rescue over 18 years ago. Lived a nice long life but the last 6 months she's been fading. It was Ava's time
> View attachment 4436118


Aw, Sky, I am so sorry.  I'm sure she had a wonderful life with you but that is a long time together and a hard goodbye, I am sure.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to post that my Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passed away yesterday at 20 y/o. She was a rescue over 18 years ago. Lived a nice long life but the last 6 months she's been fading. It was Ava's time
> View attachment 4436118


I'm so sorry, dear @skyqueen .


----------



## can_do_mom

@barbee I just came on TPF this morning and had a few pages to catch up on and read your earlier post about whether we are tired of TPF.  I have "met" some wonderful ladies through this thread but I don't get here as much as I used to.  When I reflect on that and the reasons behind it, I think there are a few.  I'm definitely much busier than I used to be.  And at the same time, while doing more, my grief has affected my ability to get as much done.  It's been 15 months since losing my dear husband and I find I miss him more as time goes on.  That old saying that the second year is harder is proving true for me.  It is hitting me that he is really, truly gone.  Which sounds crazy, but that is how I feel.  I am not one to mope so I use busyness as a means of coping.  My business is doing well but owning a business is stressful and I need to find a couple more employees.  I have made no decisions as to how long I want to run the business but all my employees are very much in favor of my keeping it and I care very much about them.


----------



## can_do_mom

In other, happier news, my daughter and her boyfriend of 2.5 years got engaged a few weeks ago.  The wedding will be this fall.  We are all very excited about this.  G has been amazing to my daughter and to me.  He is very handy and I don't even have to ask and he's taking care of projects that need doing.  He is Ecuadorian and the most fluent at English in his family so I need to learn Spanish.  His mother has invited me to join their family on Sunday and so my daughter and I will be spending the afternoon with them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This pic is from when he asked her to marry him.  He invited us over to show us the house he had just bought to renovate and dropped to one knee in the living room to propose with our family and his family there.  Such a happy day!  He flips homes for a living and his work is amazing.  I am gaining a wonderful son but confess that my home will be much quieter when my daughter moves out.  They will only be about 45 minutes away which isn't too far.


----------



## Cilifene

LVNY said:


> Hello. I don't post much on TPF but I just ran across this thread as it was featured on the blog.  Just want to say that you are all so lovely, kind and supportive.  It is truly heart warming and made my day.  Prayers and best wishes to all those going through health challenges.  Stay strong!



Welcome LVNY - Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to post that my Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passed away yesterday at 20 y/o. She was a rescue over 18 years ago. Lived a nice long life but the last 6 months she's been fading. It was Ava's time
> View attachment 4436118


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to post that my Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passed away yesterday at 20 y/o. She was a rescue over 18 years ago. Lived a nice long life but the last 6 months she's been fading. It was Ava's time
> View attachment 4436118


So sorry sky...I always loved her name.   She had a wonderful, long life with you.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> In other, happier news, my daughter and her boyfriend of 2.5 years got engaged a few weeks ago.  The wedding will be this fall.  We are all very excited about this.  G has been amazing to my daughter and to me.  He is very handy and I don't even have to ask and he's taking care of projects that need doing.  He is Ecuadorian and the most fluent at English in his family so I need to learn Spanish.  His mother has invited me to join their family on Sunday and so my daughter and I will be spending the afternoon with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436151
> 
> This pic is from when he asked her to marry him.  He invited us over to show us the house he had just bought to renovate and dropped to one knee in the living room to propose with our family and his family there.  Such a happy day!  He flips homes for a living and his work is amazing.  I am gaining a wonderful son but confess that my home will be much quieter when my daughter moves out.  They will only be about 45 minutes away which isn't too far.


I'm so happy for your  daughter...and you!  A wedding will be exciting, whether small and intimate or large and wild!  I think back to all the fun I had planning with my daughter last year.  Such good memories...


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to post that my Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passed away yesterday at 20 y/o. She was a rescue over 18 years ago. Lived a nice long life but the last 6 months she's been fading. It was Ava's time
> View attachment 4436118


I'm so sorry for your loss. It was a blessing you had her company for so long.


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> Yes!  I had 1st therapy day after surgery, and next week go 5 days in a row, then wind down to 3 days/wk.  My therapist was so happy with my mobility yesterday, as she knew where I was before(had been going for therapy.)  Like others ailments, frozen shoulder can heal on its own...or not.  I feel I made the best decision  on surgery, as arthritis and a tear were part of it also.  What hurts is when a friend says I don't need surgery, it will heal on its own.  I suppose I could have therapy for the rest of my life-haha! and see what happens.  I remember when I had plantar fascitis and twice, it healed after 3 months.  Others have it for a year, and I was surprised to hear some even have surgery.  So if I said to others, just wait and it will heal... well, every case is different.  For me, it healed fairly quickly, others it doesn't.


I'm surprised and happy that you are getting results already. What works for some doesn't work for others. My uncle, who was a doctor, was surprised that my own doctor didn't recommend surgery, but where I live, the doctors aren't the best. Since I did get my mobility back, I guess it was right for me. My DH has surgery for plantar fascitis. 

When my daughter was 7, she had an accident. We saw several specialists. One wanted to do invasive brain surgery and another said to wait and let her recover on her own. We chose the second option, which turned out to be the best. 

That was terrible that your friend gave unsolicited and hurtful medical advice. Many people assume my fibromyalgia isn't a real thing.


----------



## whateve

can_do_mom said:


> @barbee I just came on TPF this morning and had a few pages to catch up on and read your earlier post about whether we are tired of TPF.  I have "met" some wonderful ladies through this thread but I don't get here as much as I used to.  When I reflect on that and the reasons behind it, I think there are a few.  I'm definitely much busier than I used to be.  And at the same time, while doing more, my grief has affected my ability to get as much done.  It's been 15 months since losing my dear husband and I find I miss him more as time goes on.  That old saying that the second year is harder is proving true for me.  It is hitting me that he is really, truly gone.  Which sounds crazy, but that is how I feel.  I am not one to mope so I use busyness as a means of coping.  My business is doing well but owning a business is stressful and I need to find a couple more employees.  I have made no decisions as to how long I want to run the business but all my employees are very much in favor of my keeping it and I care very much about them.


I can't imagine how hard it is for you. My DH had a major heart attack last year. We almost lost him. Now I feel like the end is near and it scares me.

Congratulations on your daughter's engagement. My two daughters are married. It makes me feel like I can worry a little less about them, but I miss having them around. One lives across the country and the other about 3 hours away. My son still lives nearby.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> In other, happier news, my daughter and her boyfriend of 2.5 years got engaged a few weeks ago.  The wedding will be this fall.  We are all very excited about this.  G has been amazing to my daughter and to me.  He is very handy and I don't even have to ask and he's taking care of projects that need doing.  He is Ecuadorian and the most fluent at English in his family so I need to learn Spanish.  His mother has invited me to join their family on Sunday and so my daughter and I will be spending the afternoon with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436151
> 
> This pic is from when he asked her to marry him.  He invited us over to show us the house he had just bought to renovate and dropped to one knee in the living room to propose with our family and his family there.  Such a happy day!  He flips homes for a living and his work is amazing.  I am gaining a wonderful son but confess that my home will be much quieter when my daughter moves out.  They will only be about 45 minutes away which isn't too far.


What lovely news, dear *CDM*. They make a lovely couple. Your daughter looks so happy in this photo. I love the way he arranged the proposal, with both families there... what a thoughtful thing to do.

May they have every happiness together.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> In other, happier news, my daughter and her boyfriend of 2.5 years got engaged a few weeks ago.  The wedding will be this fall.  We are all very excited about this.  G has been amazing to my daughter and to me.  He is very handy and I don't even have to ask and he's taking care of projects that need doing.  He is Ecuadorian and the most fluent at English in his family so I need to learn Spanish.  His mother has invited me to join their family on Sunday and so my daughter and I will be spending the afternoon with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436151
> 
> This pic is from when he asked her to marry him.  He invited us over to show us the house he had just bought to renovate and dropped to one knee in the living room to propose with our family and his family there.  Such a happy day!  He flips homes for a living and his work is amazing.  I am gaining a wonderful son but confess that my home will be much quieter when my daughter moves out.  They will only be about 45 minutes away which isn't too far.


Wonderful news, CDM...they look so happy


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> In other, happier news, my daughter and her boyfriend of 2.5 years got engaged a few weeks ago.  The wedding will be this fall.  We are all very excited about this.  G has been amazing to my daughter and to me.  He is very handy and I don't even have to ask and he's taking care of projects that need doing.  He is Ecuadorian and the most fluent at English in his family so I need to learn Spanish.  His mother has invited me to join their family on Sunday and so my daughter and I will be spending the afternoon with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436151
> 
> This pic is from when he asked her to marry him.  He invited us over to show us the house he had just bought to renovate and dropped to one knee in the living room to propose with our family and his family there.  Such a happy day!  He flips homes for a living and his work is amazing.  I am gaining a wonderful son but confess that my home will be much quieter when my daughter moves out.  They will only be about 45 minutes away which isn't too far.



Wonderful and what a beautiful couple - congrats


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here is my new Longchamp LGP bag-- for whatever reason I really have a crush on it.  Makes me feel young, plus it will be perfect for travel and just general use.
> View attachment 4436122



Very nice barbee! Is it black and white?


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Very nice barbee! Is it black and white?


Yes it is!  I have been looking at sale bags on line today(apparently some department stores have begun their designer sales) and based on the sales prices, which are still very high, I do feel that I have a bargain with this Londchamp($260!)  Best of all, it makes me happy every time I view it in my closet.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> I have not been posting much.... Have I lost interest?  Not really, but have just not had the urge.  It seems some of the threads I used to enjoy reading do not have the repeated posts either.  Of course the huge ones--LV, Chanel, Hermes are very busy, but I don't feel the urge to take a peak often, if I am not buying.
> Years ago, I loved the Friday Purseblog which would search out threads, and let us see what neat stuff is happening-- purchases, a bit of food, etc--really interesting, since it showed me threads I don't normally view.
> How do you all feel? Are you over TPF? Or just lethargic like me?
> That being said, I have taken an interest in the Longchamp threads.  Today was the launch for the LGP line, and....as I had been wondering what bag I needed for a flight to France this summer, to stuff under the seat, plus stay closed, plus hold a book and the misc. items needed, I ordered a medium Le Pliage LGP.  The  cost won't break the bank, and I find it edgy.  I will post when I receive it.  I'm thinking it will be a fun bag.
> I'm having outpatient shoulder surgery Thursday, so I will be home for awhile--no tennis, yard work, but daily therapy the first week.  Hopefully I can post more and we will revive this thread!



Best wishes on your recovery from surgery. Also read about your daughter's engagement. Congrats to her and also best wishes again. My daughter was married in April and I am still trying to recover from surgery and the wedding. It was lovely and  will always be a wonderful time for all of us.


----------



## Izzy48

It has been months since I visited. Much due to surgery complications from a serious surgery to repair my foot and rebuild my toes. I was on a scooter for 3 months with no weight bearing on my foot. Of course I was in a cast of some sort for about 4 months.  However, I am beginning to come out of the woods. Our daughter's wedding was in April and it was beautiful but at the same time exhausting. My foot was so swollen I couldn't wear anything but a mesh type shoe but I was happy just to be able to get one on my foot. 

A special so very sorry to Skyqueen for the loss of your beloved pet. 

Cliffene, I hope your husband is doing well and my thoughts are with you both. 

My best to all you wonderful. people!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> It has been months since I visited. Much due to surgery complications from a serious surgery to repair my foot and rebuild my toes. I was on a scooter for 3 months with no weight bearing on my foot. Of course I was in a cast of some sort for about 4 months.  However, I am beginning to come out of the woods. Our daughter's wedding was in April and it was beautiful but at the same time exhausting. My foot was so swollen I couldn't wear anything but a mesh type shoe but I was happy just to be able to get one on my foot.
> 
> A special so very sorry to Skyqueen for the loss of your beloved pet.
> 
> Cliffene, I hope your husband is doing well and my thoughts are with you both.
> 
> My best to all you wonderful. people!


Hurrah! Izzy is back...you were missed!


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> DH got the sixth radiation today four more to go (all next week). And it’s our 27th wedding anniversary today   Luckily he’s able to both eat well and have a few drinks


That's great!  The small things mean so much right nmow


skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart I have to post that my Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passed away yesterday at 20 y/o. She was a rescue over 18 years ago. Lived a nice long life but the last 6 months she's been fading. It was Ava's time
> View attachment 4436118


I'm so sorry, sky queen, no matter how long they are with you, it always hurts.


----------



## chessmont

I haven't been here in awhile, maybe some of you who frequent the "Cleaning Out The Closet" in the Money Forum saw my long post.

My Dh's brother died in March from cancer.  He was 56.  Much too young. He was cleared of his bout with it a year ago, but you know how that can go...

We had a wonderful Celebration of Life for him, some great stories, only requirement is that they stay PG, as I am sure there were many more that were not!  There was food, drink and lots of memories and stories.

The only time 200 people could not hold it together was when the 3 Marines in full dress uniforms showed up, one played Taps and the other 2 folded the flag and gave it to his mom (my MIL) (he was a veteran) OMG  So much sniffling I have never heard.  Anyway it was a nice sendoff. I think he would have been surprised at how many people showed up, and how far some of them traveled to be there.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Best wishes on your recovery from surgery. Also read about your daughter's engagement. Congrats to her and also best wishes again. My daughter was married in April and I am still trying to recover from surgery and the wedding. It was lovely and  will always be a wonderful time for all of us.


So glad to hear you, Izzy!  Actually, it was my surgery( I am doing great--with therapy!) but it is  Can Do Mom's daughter's engagement.  Mine was married the end of Sept. last year.


----------



## barbee

chessmont said:


> I haven't been here in awhile, maybe some of you who frequent the "Cleaning Out The Closet" in the Money Forum saw my long post.
> 
> My Dh's brother died in March from cancer.  He was 56.  Much too young. He was cleared of his bout with it a year ago, but you know how that can go...
> 
> We had a wonderful Celebration of Life for him, some great stories, only requirement is that they stay PG, as I am sure there were many more that were not!  There was food, drink and lots of memories and stories.
> 
> The only time 200 people could not hold it together was when the 3 Marines in full dress uniforms showed up, one played Taps and the other 2 folded the flag and gave it to his mom (my MIL) (he was a veteran) OMG  So much sniffling I have never heard.  Anyway it was a nice sendoff. I think he would have been surprised at how many people showed up, and how far some of them traveled to be there.


So sorry about your brother in law.  He was way too young to die.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> So glad to hear you, Izzy!  Actually, it was my surgery( I am doing great--with therapy!) but it is  Can Do Mom's daughter's engagement.  Mine was married the end of Sept. last year.



Well, Barbee, thank you for clearing my head over the posts! Looks like I need to do better. I am glad you are better. Surgery is no fun, is it?


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> I haven't been here in awhile, maybe some of you who frequent the "Cleaning Out The Closet" in the Money Forum saw my long post.
> 
> My Dh's brother died in March from cancer.  He was 56.  Much too young. He was cleared of his bout with it a year ago, but you know how that can go...
> 
> We had a wonderful Celebration of Life for him, some great stories, only requirement is that they stay PG, as I am sure there were many more that were not!  There was food, drink and lots of memories and stories.
> 
> The only time 200 people could not hold it together was when the 3 Marines in full dress uniforms showed up, one played Taps and the other 2 folded the flag and gave it to his mom (my MIL) (he was a veteran) OMG  So much sniffling I have never heard.  Anyway it was a nice sendoff. I think he would have been surprised at how many people showed up, and how far some of them traveled to be there.



I’m so sorry chessmont! Way too young ...


----------



## can_do_mom

whateve said:


> I can't imagine how hard it is for you. My DH had a major heart attack last year. We almost lost him. Now I feel like the end is near and it scares me.
> 
> Congratulations on your daughter's engagement. My two daughters are married. It makes me feel like I can worry a little less about them, but I miss having them around. One lives across the country and the other about 3 hours away. My son still lives nearby.


Thank you, @whateve . I am very sorry to hear about your husband's heart attack but am grateful he is still with you.  I hope they were able to find the cause and he can make adjustments to improve his health.  Heart attacks are too common as our men age.  

We are excited about my daughter's engagement.  I just picked her ring up which she had resized.  Her fiancé got the size wrong and it was too big.  I can't wait to see it on her finger!


----------



## skyqueen

Finally got my Gucci bee/star loafers...love them 
...and I'm not the only one


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Finally got my Gucci bee/star loafers...love them
> ...and I'm not the only one
> View attachment 4443395



What a gorgeous couple - Gucci and Dirty Harry


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Finally got my Gucci bee/star loafers...love them
> ...and I'm not the only one
> View attachment 4443395



Great looking loafers. Love the stars and bee! Do these tend to run narrow?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Finally got my Gucci bee/star loafers...love them
> ...and I'm not the only one
> View attachment 4443395


Oh, aren't those stylish! 

And *isn't* he the man of the hour!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Great looking loafers. Love the stars and bee! Do these tend to run narrow?


They do run narrow, Izzy!


----------



## skyqueen

Happy and Safe Memorial Day! 
If you haven't watched HBO's movie "Taking Chance" ...do so. One of the best movies I've seen and perfect for Memorial Day. Don't forget the kleenex


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hello and howdy. I'm new here, and after a few thrift finds, I think I may be developing a purse habit. There are worse habits, but I am running out of closet space!


----------



## chessmont

Welcome to this subform and welcome to your new obsession!  hehe.


----------



## skyqueen

Princess Caroline said:


> Hello and howdy. I'm new here, and after a few thrift finds, I think I may be developing a purse habit. There are worse habits, but I am running out of closet space!


Welcome Princess Caroline!


----------



## Passau

Hi Everyone!  I had an ICD implanted on 5/21/19 as I'm suffering from Advanced Heart Failure so I haven't been around TPF for a while.....I'm trying to catch up on everyone's news.....I put in my retirement papers yesterday and I'm counting down the days to August 31st!!


----------



## lisaroberts

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone!  I had an ICD implanted on 5/21/19 as I'm suffering from Advanced Heart Failure so I haven't been around TPF for a while.....I'm trying to catch up on everyone's news.....I put in my retirement papers yesterday and I'm counting down the days to August 31st!!


Oh my!  Hope you are feeling back to your self soon.


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone!  I had an ICD implanted on 5/21/19 as I'm suffering from Advanced Heart Failure so I haven't been around TPF for a while.....I'm trying to catch up on everyone's news.....I put in my retirement papers yesterday and I'm counting down the days to August 31st!!



Oh dear! Hugs  hope you feel better and good for you regarding retirement


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone!  I had an ICD implanted on 5/21/19 as I'm suffering from Advanced Heart Failure so I haven't been around TPF for a while.....I'm trying to catch up on everyone's news.....I put in my retirement papers yesterday and I'm counting down the days to August 31st!!


Gosh, are you okay now? That's pretty major!

Very good news about your retirement, though. I'm sure you can't wait!


----------



## whateve

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone!  I had an ICD implanted on 5/21/19 as I'm suffering from Advanced Heart Failure so I haven't been around TPF for a while.....I'm trying to catch up on everyone's news.....I put in my retirement papers yesterday and I'm counting down the days to August 31st!!


I hope you're feeling better. My DH had that done in February. We have a monitor under the bed that transmits information back to the manufacturer. Do you have anything exciting planned to celebrate your retirement?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I hope you're feeling better. My DH had that done in February. We have a monitor under the bed that transmits information back to the manufacturer. Do you have anything exciting planned to celebrate your retirement?


Is your DH feeling better after his surgery, @whateve ?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Is your DH feeling better after his surgery, @whateve ?


Thanks for you concern! He's doing pretty good. His main problem is that he has very low blood pressure. The medication that is supposed to improve his heart function lowers his blood pressure more, so sometimes he feels lightheaded. 

We're planning our first get away since his major heart attack in August. So things are getting back to normal.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks for you concern! He's doing pretty good. His main problem is that he has very low blood pressure. The medication that is supposed to improve his heart function lowers his blood pressure more, so sometimes he feels lightheaded.
> 
> We're planning our first get away since his major heart attack in August. So things are getting back to normal.


I'm so glad to hear that things are getting back to (kinda) normal. I have low blood pressure too, and when I stand up after lying in bed, I have to sit at the edge of the bed for a little while to stabilize myself. I'm guessing your DH does this, also.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad to hear that things are getting back to (kinda) normal. I have low blood pressure too, and when I stand up after lying in bed, I have to sit at the edge of the bed for a little while to stabilize myself. I'm guessing your DH does this, also.



I’ve low blood pressure too (83/55) I guess mine is caused by hypothyroidism ...


----------



## Passau

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!  I started back full time teleworking on 6/3 and I'm feeling okay for the most part.  I find it painful to sit upright and the implant will take 6-8 weeks to be fully integrated. My monitor is in my living room as I spend so much time downstairs....It's pretty cool how it communicates directly to the hospital!

I do not have anything exciting planned for my retirement although our new retirement house that we are having built should be ready by mid August!  We are staying in the Old Dominion just moving further south.


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments!  I started back full time teleworking on 6/3 and I'm feeling okay for the most part.  I find it painful to sit upright and the implant will take 6-8 weeks to be fully integrated. My monitor is in my living room as I spend so much time downstairs....It's pretty cool how it communicates directly to the hospital!
> 
> I do not have anything exciting planned for my retirement although our new retirement house that we are having built should be ready by mid August!  We are staying in the Old Dominion just moving further south.


Exciting to be moving into a new house, custom built for you!


----------



## loves

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone!  I had an ICD implanted on 5/21/19 as I'm suffering from Advanced Heart Failure so I haven't been around TPF for a while.....I'm trying to catch up on everyone's news.....I put in my retirement papers yesterday and I'm counting down the days to August 31st!!


Hi Passau! Wishing you all the best in health and yay to retirement!


----------



## skyqueen

Glad you're feeling better @Passau 
Wonderful to hear about your new house...what fun!


----------



## Passau

Thank you for your kind comments!  I really appreciate all the support!  I start a new chemo drug tomorrow and I'm hoping it won't be a tough adjustment.....


----------



## barbee

Passau said:


> Thank you for your kind comments!  I really appreciate all the support!  I start a new chemo drug tomorrow and I'm hoping it won't be a tough adjustment.....


Best wishes in dealing with the chemo!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Thank you for your kind comments!  I really appreciate all the support!  I start a new chemo drug tomorrow and I'm hoping it won't be a tough adjustment.....


I hope it’s not too hard on your system. Hang in there!


----------



## skyqueen

So...Pete's still looking for a girlfriend. He found his heart's desire in a baby albino peacock.
Showing off


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> So...Pete's still looking for a girlfriend. He found his heart's desire in a baby albino peacock.
> Showing off
> View attachment 4462545
> 
> View attachment 4462547
> 
> View attachment 4462548


Pete is beautiful!  The girlfriend--lacks a little pizazz. Yes, she is cute...


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> So...Pete's still looking for a girlfriend. He found his heart's desire in a baby albino peacock.
> Showing off
> View attachment 4462545
> 
> View attachment 4462547
> 
> View attachment 4462548


So is she impressed? She looks as though she's walking away from him, not towards him!

Petey is quite impressive, though! Big Man on Campus!


----------



## Passau

Hi Ladies,  Just checking in with everyone.....I'm doing well so far as my doctor decided to do a slow ramp up of the chemo.....It will take about two months to get to the full dose.


----------



## bisbee

Passau said:


> Hi Ladies,  Just checking in with everyone.....I'm doing well so far as my doctor decided to do a slow ramp up of the chemo.....It will take about two months to get to the full dose.


Best of luck to you...I hope you continue doing well!


----------



## Passau

Thanks, Bisbee!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi Ladies,  Just checking in with everyone.....I'm doing well so far as my doctor decided to do a slow ramp up of the chemo.....It will take about two months to get to the full dose.


I’m glad to hear that your doctor is going slooooooowly with the chemotherapy! Are you doing okay with it so far?


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> So...Pete's still looking for a girlfriend. He found his heart's desire in a baby albino peacock.
> Showing off
> View attachment 4462545
> 
> View attachment 4462547
> 
> View attachment 4462548


Is the albino male?


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> Is the albino male?


Too young to tell but I don't think Pete cares


----------



## chessmont

Gorgeous birds, skyq!  Are they noisy?  I always thought peacocks were noisy.  If so, you'r3e neighbors don't mind?  Or am I thinking about a different bird.  I know there is a certain kind, really good for ridding one's property of ticks, but they are extremely loud, but the name escapes me.  Sigh everything escapes me lately!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Boy, are they noisy! (And they will eat a lot of your plants.) When I was a kid, we ended up with several feral peacocks and peahens who decided to live at our place. Every morning, they were screaming! But it was fun watching them show off their tails. They drove my mom nuts eating her garden, though. Eventually they moved on. We never had an albino one, though. How pretty.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Gorgeous birds, skyq!  Are they noisy?  I always thought peacocks were noisy.  If so, you'r3e neighbors don't mind?  Or am I thinking about a different bird.  I know there is a certain kind, really good for ridding one's property of ticks, but they are extremely loud, but the name escapes me.  Sigh everything escapes me lately!





Princess Caroline said:


> Boy, are they noisy! (And they will eat a lot of your plants.) When I was a kid, we ended up with several feral peacocks and peahens who decided to live at our place. Every morning, they were screaming! But it was fun watching them show off their tails. They drove my mom nuts eating her garden, though. Eventually they moved on. We never had an albino one, though. How pretty.


As Princess Caroline posted...they are noisy, they screech like someone being murdered! Thank God they do sleep


----------



## skyqueen

You never know where you'll find Pete


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> You never know where you'll find Pete
> View attachment 4470322


Thanks sky...that picture of Pete is a great start to my day!


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> You never know where you'll find Pete
> View attachment 4470322


LOLOLOL!


----------



## can_do_mom

What do you ladies think of this dress for my mother of the bride dress? I bought it from Nordies, and it is now sold out. My dress arrived and was a return, it has cat hair on the hem. They told me they would clean it for me. My daughter approves of it but doesn’t know that I should keep it because of the cat hair. If they clean it for me I don’t really mind. My other concern is will I be too cold? The wedding is on November 2nd. I have a pretty black faux fur wrap I bought in Iceland that I could wear with it. 

My daughter just asked me to walk her down the aisle and be the one to give her away. Oof. I cried when she asked me! I am proud and honored and will say WE give our girl when our wonderful minister asks who gives her hand in marriage.


----------



## barbee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4471988
> 
> What do you ladies think of this dress for my mother of the bride dress? I bought it from Nordies, and it is now sold out. My dress arrived and was a return, it has cat hair on the hem. They told me they would clean it for me. My daughter approves of it but doesn’t know that I should keep it because of the cat hair. If they clean it for me I don’t really mind. My other concern is will I be too cold? The wedding is on November 2nd. I have a pretty black faux fur wrap I bought in Iceland that I could wear with it.
> 
> My daughter just asked me to walk her down the aisle and be the one to give her away. Oof. I cried when she asked me! I am proud and honored and will say WE give our girl when our wonderful minister asks who gives her hand in marriage.


First, it is so sweet that your daughter asked you to walk her down the aisle! I know that touched you greatly.
Now, the dress.  I love it, and think it's perfect.  It will be a shame to dry clean a new dress.Have you tried finding it in another store other than Nordstrom?  Can the cat hair be easily removed with a damp hand?  Having had cats, I found the easiest way to remove fur from, say, a sofa, would be to have a damp, almost wet hand, and run it over the area.  That may take care of it, as the fur will really stick to your hand.  
Let us know how it all transpires!  I know you must be having fun with all the wedding plans.  Such a busy time, but I have great memories of it all from a year ago and my daughter's wedding.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4471988
> 
> What do you ladies think of this dress for my mother of the bride dress? I bought it from Nordies, and it is now sold out. My dress arrived and was a return, it has cat hair on the hem. They told me they would clean it for me. My daughter approves of it but doesn’t know that I should keep it because of the cat hair. If they clean it for me I don’t really mind. My other concern is will I be too cold? The wedding is on November 2nd. I have a pretty black faux fur wrap I bought in Iceland that I could wear with it.
> 
> My daughter just asked me to walk her down the aisle and be the one to give her away. Oof. I cried when she asked me! I am proud and honored and will say WE give our girl when our wonderful minister asks who gives her hand in marriage.





barbee said:


> First, it is so sweet that your daughter asked you to walk her down the aisle! I know that touched you greatly.
> Now, the dress.  I love it, and think it's perfect.  It will be a shame to dry clean a new dress.Have you tried finding it in another store other than Nordstrom?  Can the cat hair be easily removed with a damp hand?  Having had cats, I found the easiest way to remove fur from, say, a sofa, would be to have a damp, almost wet hand, and run it over the area.  That may take care of it, as the fur will really stick to your hand.
> Let us know how it all transpires!  I know you must be having fun with all the wedding plans.  Such a busy time, but I have great memories of it all from a year ago and my daughter's wedding.


I agree with Barbee...try not to dry clean, especially with this fabric. The material should be a bit stiff to hold it's shape. The dress will look terrific with your great figure!
How wonderful of your DD to invite you to walk her down the aisle...makes me want to cry, too


----------



## can_do_mom

Aw, thanks @barbee and @skyqueen !  You ladies are so smart.  I had no idea that cleaning the dress would affect the fabric.  I will bring it in to the store and ask them to clean it without sending it to the cleaners, if that makes sense.  It needs to be altered if I keep it as I am not six feet tall, so the bottom few inches would be removed anyway.  And if I manage to get back to my "fit" shape by losing a few pounds and inches, it will to be taken in as well.  My daughter who is also a personal trainer had the nerve to tell me I have to stop eating ice cream sandwiches everyday if I want to lose ten pounds.  Huh!  (Let's not even discuss the glass of wine at the end of a long day...)


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4471988
> 
> What do you ladies think of this dress for my mother of the bride dress? I bought it from Nordies, and it is now sold out. My dress arrived and was a return, it has cat hair on the hem. They told me they would clean it for me. My daughter approves of it but doesn’t know that I should keep it because of the cat hair. If they clean it for me I don’t really mind. My other concern is will I be too cold? The wedding is on November 2nd. I have a pretty black faux fur wrap I bought in Iceland that I could wear with it.
> 
> My daughter just asked me to walk her down the aisle and be the one to give her away. Oof. I cried when she asked me! I am proud and honored and will say WE give our girl when our wonderful minister asks who gives her hand in marriage.



I'm crying just reading this. That's so sweet! 

I think the dress is fabulous. I love it. Agree with the others, don't dry-clean it. Cat hair is easy to wipe off. 

A black faux fur wrap would look wonderful. But I don't think the dress would be cold in November. Only the top of your arms will be exposed. The rest of your body will be toasty with all that fabric. And I don't know about you, but important events always make me sweat. An anxiety thing perhaps, but a little less warmth would be welcome.


----------



## LJS58

Hi ladies,
Hope it’s ok if I introduce myself. I’ve been following this wonderful thread for a while and am looking forward to joining you!
I’m mostly an Instagram person, and I think I’m “Instagram friends” with a few of you.
So here goes....I’m Laura, I live on Long Island an I’m “60ish”.
My favorite bags are Balenciaga, Fendi and random edgy Etsy designers.


----------



## can_do_mom

LJS58 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope it’s ok if I introduce myself. I’ve been following this wonderful thread for a while and am looking forward to joining you!
> I’m mostly an Instagram person, and I think I’m “Instagram friends” with a few of you.
> So here goes....I’m Laura, I live on Long Island an I’m “60ish”.
> My favorite bags are Balenciaga, Fendi and random edgy Etsy designers.


Welcome, Laura! What is your IG name? I’m can_do_mom on IG. ❤️ We are so glad you’ve joined us! ❤️


----------



## ElainePG

LJS58 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope it’s ok if I introduce myself. I’ve been following this wonderful thread for a while and am looking forward to joining you!
> I’m mostly an Instagram person, and I think I’m “Instagram friends” with a few of you.
> So here goes....I’m Laura, I live on Long Island an I’m “60ish”.
> My favorite bags are Balenciaga, Fendi and random edgy Etsy designers.


Hi Laura! So glad you posted.  I like Balenciaga bags also... I have three of them! And a Fendi BTW, which I should really wear more often. 
I'm ElaineWhit on Instagram. What's your IG name?


----------



## LJS58

ElainePG said:


> Hi Laura! So glad you posted.  I like Balenciaga bags also... I have three of them! And a Fendi BTW, which I should really wear more often.
> I'm ElaineWhit on Instagram. What's your IG name?


Hi,
I’m snowleopard502 on IG.
-Laura


----------



## LJS58

can_do_mom said:


> Welcome, Laura! What is your IG name? I’m can_do_mom on IG. ❤️ We are so glad you’ve joined us! ❤️


Thanks for the welcome!
I’m snowleopard502 on IG.


----------



## ElainePG

LJS58 said:


> Hi,
> I’m snowleopard502 on IG.
> -Laura


What fun! I already follow you!


----------



## can_do_mom

LJS58 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> I’m snowleopard502 on IG.


Of course! I know you from IG as well! ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> You never know where you'll find Pete
> View attachment 4470322



Lol


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4471988
> 
> What do you ladies think of this dress for my mother of the bride dress? I bought it from Nordies, and it is now sold out. My dress arrived and was a return, it has cat hair on the hem. They told me they would clean it for me. My daughter approves of it but doesn’t know that I should keep it because of the cat hair. If they clean it for me I don’t really mind. My other concern is will I be too cold? The wedding is on November 2nd. I have a pretty black faux fur wrap I bought in Iceland that I could wear with it.
> 
> My daughter just asked me to walk her down the aisle and be the one to give her away. Oof. I cried when she asked me! I am proud and honored and will say WE give our girl when our wonderful minister asks who gives her hand in marriage.



It’s very beautiful


----------



## Cilifene

LJS58 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope it’s ok if I introduce myself. I’ve been following this wonderful thread for a while and am looking forward to joining you!
> I’m mostly an Instagram person, and I think I’m “Instagram friends” with a few of you.
> So here goes....I’m Laura, I live on Long Island an I’m “60ish”.
> My favorite bags are Balenciaga, Fendi and random edgy Etsy designers.



Hi, Nice to see you here too Laura 
Crazyblackbags on IG.


----------



## skyqueen

LJS58 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope it’s ok if I introduce myself. I’ve been following this wonderful thread for a while and am looking forward to joining you!
> I’m mostly an Instagram person, and I think I’m “Instagram friends” with a few of you.
> So here goes....I’m Laura, I live on Long Island an I’m “60ish”.
> My favorite bags are Balenciaga, Fendi and random edgy Etsy designers.


Welcome Laura...you'll love our group!


----------



## chessmont

Ok I am am almost a Luddite, even though having been in biotech in the early 1980s (the dinosaur age of it!)  Is Instagram fun if you don't do pics, which I rarely do?  What is it all about?


----------



## whateve

chessmont said:


> Ok I am am almost a Luddite, even though having been in biotech in the early 1980s (the dinosaur age of it!)  Is Instagram fun if you don't do pics, which I rarely do?  What is it all about?


I'm a Luddite too. I don't do any social media other than a few forums. I was a computer systems designer and programmer in the 80s.


----------



## bisbee

LJS58 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> I’m snowleopard502 on IG.


I just requested to follow you on Instagram!


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> I'm a Luddite too. I don't do any social media other than a few forums. I was a computer systems designer and programmer in the 80s.


I love Instagram!  I follow people, famous and not.  I RARELY post anything...just look and occasionally comment.  It’s fun!

I was a programmer for over 40 years until retiring at the end of 2017.


----------



## can_do_mom

chessmont said:


> Ok I am am almost a Luddite, even though having been in biotech in the early 1980s (the dinosaur age of it!)  Is Instagram fun if you don't do pics, which I rarely do?  What is it all about?


I really enjoy Instagram.  I do post pics and love seeing other people's photography.  If you do decide to give IG a try I'm can_do_mom.


----------



## chessmont

whateve said:


> I'm a Luddite too. I don't do any social media other than a few forums. I was a computer systems designer and programmer in the 80s.


Things sure have changed over the past 30-some years in that sector and mine!


----------



## Izzy48

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4471988
> 
> What do you ladies think of this dress for my mother of the bride dress? I bought it from Nordies, and it is now sold out. My dress arrived and was a return, it has cat hair on the hem. They told me they would clean it for me. My daughter approves of it but doesn’t know that I should keep it because of the cat hair. If they clean it for me I don’t really mind. My other concern is will I be too cold? The wedding is on November 2nd. I have a pretty black faux fur wrap I bought in Iceland that I could wear with it.
> 
> My daughter just asked me to walk her down the aisle and be the one to give her away. Oof. I cried when she asked me! I am proud and honored and will say WE give our girl when our wonderful minister asks who gives her hand in marriage.



Beautiful! You will look fabulous in it!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone owned a Salvadore Farragamo bag? A friend asked my opinion of the brand and I don't have an opinion since I have never owned one. Any comments? I have included a link to the handbag she purchased. I saw it today and the leather, stitching and hand painting are nice. However the hardware appears dull whereas the picture shows it to be bright. She purchased it in Italy so there is no going back.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/salvat...edsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=pine


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone owned a Salvadore Farragamo bag? A friend asked my opinion of the brand and I don't have an opinion since I have never owned one. Any comments? I have included a link to the handbag she purchased. I saw it today and the leather, stitching and hand painting are nice. However the hardware appears dull whereas the picture shows it to be bright. She purchased it in Italy so there is no going back.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/salvatore-ferragamo-small-margot-leather-top-handle-bag/5204735?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=pine


I think it’s a nice looking bag, Izzy. I’ve always thought a green bag would be fun and what a great memento from her travels! The size seems versatile as well, although I’m not always a fan of divided pockets in a bag. What if you have a large sunglasses case? I guess the important thing is that your friend loves it and I hope she does!


----------



## can_do_mom

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful! You will look fabulous in it!


Thank you! I need to bring it in to Nordstrom for alterations.


----------



## skyqueen

Hope everyone, who celebrates, had a terrific and safe July 4th!
Quiet on our little thread...hope everyone is OK


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Hope everyone, who celebrates, had a terrific and safe July 4th!
> Quiet on our little thread...hope everyone is OK


Everyone is over on the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale thread, ha ha!  I'm shopping it tomorrow, don't ask me why.  Maybe because it's a tradition with my daughters.


----------



## can_do_mom

Ours was a low key 4th. Up to the cabin for the weekend. Some day I will learn how to drive our boat. Or maybe I will stick to kayaking, ha ha!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4483949
> View attachment 4483950
> 
> Ours was a low key 4th. Up to the cabin for the weekend. Some day I will learn how to drive our boat. Or maybe I will stick to kayaking, ha ha!


Beautiful photos, *CDM*. Kayaking looks like so much fun... there are always kayakers (is that a word???) out on Monterey Bay and they look like they are having a blast!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful photos, *CDM*. Kayaking looks like so much fun... there are always kayakers (is that a word???) out on Monterey Bay and they look like they are having a blast!


Elaine, Mike gave me a kayak for my birthday many years ago. I have loved going out ever since. We bought another and so two people can go out on the lake together. But our lake (which is a part of a chain of lakes) is not that big. I’d be intimidated to go out on the Monterey Bay!


----------



## Passau

Hello Ladies!  My chemo is going well so far.....Welcome Laura!  I grew up on Long Island and went to college there. 
CDM - Love the dress and I'm glad that you are keeping it!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hello Ladies!  My chemo is going well so far.....Welcome Laura!  I grew up on Long Island and went to college there.
> CDM - Love the dress and I'm glad that you are keeping it!


I'm so glad it's going well, @Passau . Do you have a certain number of treatments, or is this going to be ongoing?

You grew up on Long Island? I grew up on the other side of NYC... Westchester County!


----------



## bisbee

Hello ladies...hope everyone is doing well.  It’s been quiet here!

Anyone indulging in the Nordies sale?  I put in a few orders...much toned down this year.  A Dior lipstick set and DK deodorant, yoga pants, lounge shorts for DH, a new TF foundation and Uggs for my granddaughter.  Saw a few pairs of boots I like, but I have many...including the pair from last year’s sale that I wore once, so no boots.

Having an issue with my knee...just showed up one day about 6 weeks ago.  After it didn’t go away, I checked into it...long story short, I have a bad bone bruise.  Getting a bone scan Wednesday to (hopefully) rule out Osteoporosis as a cause.  In the meantime, resting and using crutches to take weight off the knee.  Yet another gift of advancing years!


----------



## can_do_mom

Dear @bisbee I'm sorry to hear about your bad bruise on your knee. That sounds painful! I have been treating shoulder issues diagnosed as calcific tendonopathy which has resulted in pain in my entire arm. Ugh. Aging is not for the faint of heart! 

I think I went overboard on the NAS. I have a large order coming today and I had already made a large purchase in store last week. We will see how much I end up keeping. No big ticket items to speak of. 

Lately I’ve been spending my money on house related items. Landscaping projects and the electricians just installed an amazing sound system. We had a built in sound system at the old house and I missed it. My electrician advised the SONOS system and he and I came up with a plan for both floors of the house. They just installed it last week and it sounds amazing! They were here doing some other odds and ends almost all day. He only charged me his cost on the SONOS and $100 for their time. They were here last fall, installing my TVs on wall mounts and hooking all my electronics up for me and they never charged me for that, either. You guys. The kindness some people have shown me literally brings me to tears.


----------



## chessmont

Bisbee, so sorry about your knee!  IMO which is worth as much as the paper it is written on, the NAS has not been anywhere near as good as so many years ago I cannot count!  I used to go nuts but now, not very much appeals to me. Maybe it's my size, my age, IDK, but i am very happy for those of us who are making great finds!


----------



## bisbee

chessmont said:


> Bisbee, so sorry about your knee!  IMO which is worth as much as the paper it is written on, the NAS has not been anywhere near as good as so many years ago I cannot count!  I used to go nuts but now, not very much appeals to me. Maybe it's my size, my age, IDK, but i am very happy for those of us who are making great finds!


I agree...I used to find a lot...now, not so much.  It’s a good thing!

c_d_m...sorry about the shoulder...I also had a shoulder issue which thankfully was much improved with some therapy...of course, once that was “fixed”, the knee started!  I have an order for PT for the knee...but never began since the pain was overwhelming.  And then they found the bone bruise via MRI.  Had a scan yesterday...I’m just ready to get this resolved!


----------



## Plussizegirl

Hello Ladies, may I join you?
I am new here in this forum and I just turned 50.


----------



## skyqueen

Plussizegirl said:


> Hello Ladies, may I join you?
> I am new here in this forum and I just turned 50.


Welcome Plus...you'll love our group 
I just had to share. In honor of the 50th anniversary of Apollo 11 the rocket is projected on the exterior side of the Washington Monument. Awesome


----------



## Plussizegirl

That' s great, skyqueen!
Please do not mind my spelling, I learned English at school.


----------



## Cilifene

Plussizegirl said:


> Hello Ladies, may I join you?
> I am new here in this forum and I just turned 50.



Welcome plussizegirl


----------



## Plussizegirl

Cilifene said:


> Welcome plussizegirl


Tank you Cilifene.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Hello ladies...hope everyone is doing well.  It’s been quiet here!
> 
> Anyone indulging in the Nordies sale?  I put in a few orders...much toned down this year.  A Dior lipstick set and DK deodorant, yoga pants, lounge shorts for DH, a new TF foundation and Uggs for my granddaughter.  Saw a few pairs of boots I like, but I have many...including the pair from last year’s sale that I wore once, so no boots.
> 
> Having an issue with my knee...just showed up one day about 6 weeks ago.  After it didn’t go away, I checked into it...long story short, I have a bad bone bruise.  Getting a bone scan Wednesday to (hopefully) rule out Osteoporosis as a cause.  In the meantime, resting and using crutches to take weight off the knee.  Yet another gift of advancing years!


I only bought one thing at the sale this year, and even that was an "oh, by the way" purchase. I got a new pair of Zella high-waist leggings. Whoopee. I don't wear leggings very often, and then only the plain black ones, but this is the brand that fits me and it's nice to get them at a good discount. Oh, yes… and Lancome has a two-for-one deal on the eye makeup remover that I like, so I popped for that.

We're doing some work on the house, including putting on a new roof, so I wasn't very motivated to go all-out on clothes. 

I am SO sorry to hear about your knee! Knee pain really takes it out of you. Are there any theories about how you bruised the bone? Did you have a fall? I do hope that osteoporosis isn't the culprit. I'm having one of those bone scans in September… my last one was two years ago, and at that point I didn't need to take any meds, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my daily yoghurt and my chewable calcium tablets are doing the trick!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I agree...I used to find a lot...now, not so much.  It’s a good thing!
> 
> c_d_m...sorry about the shoulder...*I also had a shoulder issue which thankfully was much improved with some therapy...of course, once that was “fixed”, the knee started! * I have an order for PT for the knee...but never began since the pain was overwhelming.  And then they found the bone bruise via MRI.  Had a scan yesterday...I’m just ready to get this resolved!


I so totally relate to this! As soon as one thing gets fixed, another starts up. I saw this New Yorker cartoon posted on IG the other day, and I didn't know whether to laugh or cry...


----------



## Cilifene

Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now .... 
❤️


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I only bought one thing at the sale this year, and even that was an "oh, by the way" purchase. I got a new pair of Zella high-waist leggings. Whoopee. I don't wear leggings very often, and then only the plain black ones, but this is the brand that fits me and it's nice to get them at a good discount. Oh, yes… and Lancome has a two-for-one deal on the eye makeup remover that I like, so I popped for that.
> 
> We're doing some work on the house, including putting on a new roof, so I wasn't very motivated to go all-out on clothes.
> 
> I am SO sorry to hear about your knee! Knee pain really takes it out of you. Are there any theories about how you bruised the bone? Did you have a fall? I do hope that osteoporosis isn't the culprit. I'm having one of those bone scans in September… my last one was two years ago, and at that point I didn't need to take any meds, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my daily yoghurt and my chewable calcium tablets are doing the trick!


I didn’t fall or bang it at all!  The only thing I can think of is slipping a bit on a new rug 
I bought for just inside the front doors...I hadn’t received the mat I ordered for under the rug.  I doubt that was enough to cause this.  So my scan showed osteopenia in my leg, but hip and spine are normal...doctor doesn’t recommend any treatment.  Resting the leg and using crutches (very difficult).  Ortho PA is talking about an injection of calcium into the bone, but it doesn’t get great results according to my research.  My internist agrees that it should be considered after other things fail, so we will see.

This is very annoying and painful, but I keep telling myself it could be MUCH worse, so I’m hanging in...


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️


 Thinking of you...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️





bisbee said:


> Thinking of you...


Ditto Bis...we love you Cilifene


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️


sending my love and support to both of you dear Cilifene


----------



## skyqueen

I found a wonderful needlepoint rug at Claire Murray for my guest bathroom. I had this bathroom hand painted with a panoramic view of my barns with all my animals. Of course front/center was Ragtime (the black horse in my avatar) and all the dogs plus Pete. Aside from Pete all the animals have passed away so this is a nice reminder. The rug looked just like Ragtime so I had to buy it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️


I'm so sorry to hear this, dear. You are both tucked into my heart.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️


Thinking of you and your husband. Only the best of everything for your family and all the strength and courage you need. Blessings for you both.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> I found a wonderful needlepoint rug at Claire Murray for my guest bathroom. I had this bathroom hand painted with a panoramic view of my barns with all my animals. Of course front/center was Ragtime (the black horse in my avatar) and all the dogs plus Pete. Aside from Pete all the animals have passed away so this is a nice reminder. The rug looked just like Ragtime so I had to buy it!
> View attachment 4494235



Great looking bathroom and the rug is perfect.


----------



## Izzy48

Wishing everyone with illness and injury the best. Hope you all are better soon. 

Extreme heat where I live which is nothing new. A very quiet summer for me. 

My friend who purchased the green Farragamo bag has decided she doesn't like it. So she has asked me to swap a black Gucci I have for the green bag. The Gucci has the bamboo handles and is 2 years old but has hardly any wear and would be considered excellent condition if I was selling it. It cost more than the Farragamo which I think is offset with the age of the bag. Haven't decided what to do as she just mentioned it to me yesterday. I have a black LV I carry mostly when I use a black bag plus I have a black Mulberry which I am fond of and use as well. The Gucci is the one I carry the least of the  black bags.  I don't really need 3 black bags so I am as I said giving it some thought.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️


I'm so sorry to hear this! You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.
We do miss your black bags!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Wishing everyone with illness and injury the best. Hope you all are better soon.
> 
> Extreme heat where I live which is nothing new. A very quiet summer for me.
> 
> My friend who purchased the green Farragamo bag has decided she doesn't like it. So she has asked me to swap a black Gucci I have for the green bag. The Gucci has the bamboo handles and is 2 years old but has hardly any wear and would be considered excellent condition if I was selling it. It cost more than the Farragamo which I think is offset with the age of the bag. Haven't decided what to do as she just mentioned it to me yesterday. I have a black LV I carry mostly when I use a black bag plus I have a black Mulberry which I am fond of and use as well. The Gucci is the one I carry the least of the  black bags.  I don't really need 3 black bags so I am as I said giving it some thought.


Izzy, I scrolled back to take a look at the Ferragamo bag, and I really like it.  Can you post a pic of your Gucci?  How many times have you worn the Gucci this year?  My favorite bags now have both a top handle and crossbody/shoulder strap.  I may be voting for the switch!
Now that Gucci no longer has sales, and the prices have become sky high, I have lost interest in the brand.  I do have a black Marmont camera bag, which I love, but for the most part, I don't look at this brand now.  
Ferragamo seems to be way under the radar here in the states, but that just makes it  a more unigue bag to have.  I mean, everyone seems to have  LV(me included, but I am at my limit.) Can you get us a real pic of the bag?


----------



## skyqueen

Especially for @Cilifene 
Pete is going to be a Dad...the white peacock was a female. 2 eggs so far. Incubation period...28 days.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Wishing everyone with illness and injury the best. Hope you all are better soon.
> 
> Extreme heat where I live which is nothing new. A very quiet summer for me.
> 
> My friend who purchased the green Farragamo bag has decided she doesn't like it. So she has asked me to swap a black Gucci I have for the green bag. The Gucci has the bamboo handles and is 2 years old but has hardly any wear and would be considered excellent condition if I was selling it. It cost more than the Farragamo which I think is offset with the age of the bag. Haven't decided what to do as she just mentioned it to me yesterday. I have a black LV I carry mostly when I use a black bag plus I have a black Mulberry which I am fond of and use as well. The Gucci is the one I carry the least of the  black bags.  I don't really need 3 black bags so I am as I said giving it some thought.


If you're not carrying the Gucci, and you already have two black bags which you reach for instead, and you like the color of her green Ferragamo, I say go for it.

I had a Gucci with bamboo handles some years back, and I found that the handles really hurt my hands. The same may be true for you, and this might be part of the reason you're not carrying it often. I ended up selling my Gucci for 60% of what I initially paid, so if you can trade for a bag you like, I think that is easier and less frustrating than going through the hassle of sending it to one of the consignment sites.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> If you're not carrying the Gucci, and you already have two black bags which you reach for instead, and you like the color of her green Ferragamo, I say go for it.
> 
> I had a Gucci with bamboo handles some years back, and I found that the handles really hurt my hands. The same may be true for you, and this might be part of the reason you're not carrying it often. I ended up selling my Gucci for 60% of what I initially paid, so if you can trade for a bag you like, I think that is easier and less frustrating than going through the hassle of sending it to one of the consignment sites.


I've heard the same thing about bamboo handles, which is why I've always stayed away from them.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Especially for @Cilifene
> Pete is going to be a Dad...the white peacock was a female. 2 eggs so far. Incubation period...28 days.
> View attachment 4495663


I like the little "nest" you've created, @skyqueen ! Is it in your linen closet?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Especially for @Cilifene
> Pete is going to be a Dad...the white peacock was a female. 2 eggs so far. Incubation period...28 days.
> View attachment 4495663



Oh how exciting SQ


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I like the little "nest" you've created, @skyqueen ! Is it in your linen closet?


Actually at my neighbor's house...she owns the female peacock. I guess peacocks can lay up to 12 eggs, not all at once. We may be going into the peacock business


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Actually at my neighbor's house...*she owns the female peacock*. I guess peacocks can lay up to 12 eggs, not all at once. We may be going into the peacock business


So if your neighbor owns the female peacock…um… does Petey collect (blush) stud fees?


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> So if your neighbor owns the female peacock…um… does Petey collect (blush) stud fees?


Never thought of that, Elaine! Pete is still prancing around...does it ever end?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Never thought of that, Elaine! Pete is still prancing around...*does it ever end*?


I don't think so!!!   
(I was going to post some names of famous Hollywood actors who, famously, had children later in life, but then I censored myself… you probably had some of them on your flights, and for all I know, they were very nice!  )


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️



My heart is with you Cilifene.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> So if your neighbor owns the female peacock…um… does Petey collect (blush) stud fees?



 I...can't...stop...laughing. You guys are a riot. 

Can't wait to see the peacock chicks. We must see pictures, Skyqueen!


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> I...can't...stop...laughing. You guys are a riot.
> 
> Can't wait to see the peacock chicks. We must see pictures, Skyqueen!


We have ANOTHER egg...3 total!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> We have ANOTHER egg...3 total!



Yay  I’m so looking forward to pictures


----------



## Cilifene

Ok, so I got a Reissue 226 AGAIN 
Here she is - she’s just perfect and flawless and
I’m soooooo happy with it 
Of course I’ve sold the 225 can’t afford both.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ok, so I got a Reissue 226 AGAIN
> Here she is - she’s just perfect and flawless and
> I’m soooooo happy with it
> Of course I’ve sold the 225 can’t afford both.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502757
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502758


Gorgeous, Cilifene...enjoy dear ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous, Cilifene...enjoy dear ❤️



Thanks SQ!


----------



## Cilifene

One more


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 4503693


What a beauty!!   Congrats Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> What a beauty!!   Congrats Cilifene!



Thank you dear!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Ok, so I got a Reissue 226 AGAIN
> Here she is - she’s just perfect and flawless and
> I’m soooooo happy with it
> Of course I’ve sold the 225 can’t afford both.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502757
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502758


This is simply perfect... so glad you were able to find it! What made you change your mind about the 225? Was it too small?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Yay  I’m so looking forward to pictures


6 eggs!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This is simply perfect... so glad you were able to find it! What made you change your mind about the 225? Was it too small?



Thanks Elaine!  I think it’s just that I like the look of the 226 more.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> 6 eggs!



Wow  I’m REALLY looking forward to see the kids


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Wow  I’m REALLY looking forward to see the kids


Hopefully the eggs will all hatch, although at different times. Uncharted waters so you never know...say a prayer!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Hopefully the eggs will all hatch, although at different times. Uncharted waters so you never know...say a prayer!



Last summer in Tivoli Garden Copenhagen... 












Then they went to buy souvenirs ....


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Last summer in Tivoli Garden Copenhagen...
> 
> View attachment 4504741
> 
> 
> View attachment 4504742
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4504743
> 
> 
> 
> Then they went to buy souvenirs ....
> 
> View attachment 4504747


Too cute! Mom takes the kids shopping, while Dad shows the world what a handsome guy he is!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Too cute! Mom takes the kids shopping, while Dad shows the world what a handsome guy he is!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️


I’m sorry to hear this, @Cilifene , you and your dear husband are in my prayers. ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I’m sorry to hear this, @Cilifene , you and your dear husband are in my prayers. ❤️[/QUOTE


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Sorry I’m not posting at the moment. DHs cancer situation is in a stressful state now ....
> ❤️


Oh Cilifene, no need for explanation - I am wishing very hard for a good outcome for your husband!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Hopefully the eggs will all hatch, although at different times. Uncharted waters so you never know...say a prayer!


Oh my! Isn't there a potential for it to be very noisy there? Have I heard correctly that peacocks are quite noisy?  Do you live in the country?


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, I scrolled back to take a look at the Ferragamo bag, and I really like it.  Can you post a pic of your Gucci?  How many times have you worn the Gucci this year?  My favorite bags now have both a top handle and crossbody/shoulder strap.  I may be voting for the switch!
> Now that Gucci no longer has sales, and the prices have become sky high, I have lost interest in the brand.  I do have a black Marmont camera bag, which I love, but for the most part, I don't look at this brand now.
> Ferragamo seems to be way under the radar here in the states, but that just makes it  a more unigue bag to have.  I mean, everyone seems to have  LV(me included, but I am at my limit.) Can you get us a real pic of the bag?


----------



## Izzy48

I think I have carried the Gucci on two occasions this year.Hardly at all. You can see it still looks new. I did swap it for the Ferragamo and I am rather amazed I did.  The Ferragamo is a very different type of leather which is probably better for me. I will try to take a picture of it this weekend.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Oh my! Isn't there a potential for it to be very noisy there? Have I heard correctly that peacocks are quite noisy?  Do you live in the country?


Very noisy at times but I do live in the country. Thank God everyone loves Pete!


----------



## Izzy48

@skyqueen, can't wait to see how your eggs, well should I say Pete's eggs, all produce! Does the male tend the eggs or does the female? You have probably answered but I am so behind in reading I won't ever catch up.

@barbee, the pictures of the Ferragamo are below. The leather is pebble where the Gucci is smooth. I thought the pebble leather would be more durable but it is as soft as the Gucci ( the Gucci leather is wonderful). It was in its dust cover in the floor of the closet and I put some shoes on top of it. There is already a pressure mark on the leather flap from the shoes which were also in a dust cover.  I have been too careless recently. 

@elaine, thanks for the advice on the bag. You are absolutely right about the reason it needed to be swapped or sold. 

@Cilifene, love your new Chanel. You couldn't have picked better!  Thinking of you and your husband always.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> @skyqueen, can't wait to see how your eggs, well should I say Pete's eggs, all produce! Does the male tend the eggs or does the female? You have probably answered but I am so behind in reading I won't ever catch up.
> 
> @barbee, the pictures of the Ferragamo are below. The leather is pebble where the Gucci is smooth. I thought the pebble leather would be more durable but it is as soft as the Gucci ( the Gucci leather is wonderful). It was in its dust cover in the floor of the closet and I put some shoes on top of it. There is already a pressure mark on the leather flap from the shoes which were also in a dust cover.  I have been too careless recently.
> 
> @elaine, thanks for the advice on the bag. You are absolutely right about the reason it needed to be swapped or sold.
> 
> @Cilifene, love your new Chanel. You couldn't have picked better!  Thinking of you and your husband always.



Thank you Izzy  I love the green Ferragamo


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Oh Cilifene, no need for explanation - I am wishing very hard for a good outcome for your husband!



Thank you very much chessmont


----------



## Cilifene

First time out for 226


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> First time out for 226
> 
> View attachment 4507617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507620


WOW! Your hair got really long...love it!!! The bag is fabulous, enjoy


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> @skyqueen, can't wait to see how your eggs, well should I say Pete's eggs, all produce! Does the male tend the eggs or does the female? You have probably answered but I am so behind in reading I won't ever catch up.
> 
> @barbee, the pictures of the Ferragamo are below. The leather is pebble where the Gucci is smooth. I thought the pebble leather would be more durable but it is as soft as the Gucci ( the Gucci leather is wonderful). It was in its dust cover in the floor of the closet and I put some shoes on top of it. There is already a pressure mark on the leather flap from the shoes which were also in a dust cover.  I have been too careless recently.
> 
> @elaine, thanks for the advice on the bag. You are absolutely right about the reason it needed to be swapped or sold.
> 
> @Cilifene, love your new Chanel. You couldn't have picked better!  Thinking of you and your husband always.


Hello Izzy 
My wonderful neighbor is incubating the eggs. Quite involved. Usually the female won't sit on the eggs.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> WOW! Your hair got really long...love it!!! The bag is fabulous, enjoy



Thanks SQ, I’m totally on cloud nine with this 226. 
Yeah the hair thing  I really don’t know what to do with it. It has come to a length where it hasn’t enough volume. I consider to get it shortened to the shoulder for the curls to fill more.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> First time out for 226
> 
> View attachment 4507617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507620


This bag is just perfect for you - it looks so great on you!    Love, love, love your longer hair!!


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> First time out for 226
> 
> View attachment 4507617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507620


You look fabulous as usual and even better than your Chanel.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Hello Izzy
> My wonderful neighbor is incubating the eggs. Quite involved. Usually the female won't sit on the eggs.


I can't wait to see all the babies but I am still afraid of anything with feathers even though Pete is beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I can't wait to see all the babies but I am still afraid of anything with feathers even though Pete is beautiful!


LOL! I forgot about the "bird thing" Izzy. You can live vicariously through me


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> This bag is just perfect for you - it looks so great on you!    Love, love, love your longer hair!!



Thanks 19flowers! So very kind of you


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You look fabulous as usual and even better than your Chanel.



Too kind dear Izzy!


----------



## Cilifene

I’m angry I’m sad I’m exhausted I’m afraid I’m so so tired of being forced to deal with all those feelings.....


----------



## Cilifene

DH cancer situation - it’s about months   For crying out loud... he is only 50 !!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I’m angry I’m sad I’m exhausted I’m afraid I’m so so tired of being forced to deal with all those feelings.....


Oh, sweetie, I am so very sorry. It's not fair.


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> DH cancer situation - it’s about months   For crying out loud... he is only 50 !!!


Oh Cilifene...the only thing we can do is sympathize with what you and your husband are going through.  I am so sad for you...know that you can come here any time to unload your feelings, and you’ll find nothing but support.


----------



## Katiesmama

Dear Cilifene and DH, prayers are being said. So sorry to hear what you are going through.


----------



## BigPurseSue

I'm so sorry, Cilifene. Cancer is a horrible, unfair thing. Please give your DH a hug from me. ("Hey, honey, it's a hug from another strange woman on the Internet!"  ) And a hug for you too.


----------



## Izzy48

My dear Cilifene, I wish I could find the words to give you comfort to relieve some of your pain and physical exhaustion. I have not been in your situation so I cannot know the feelings I would feel. All I can do is tell you I care about you and your husband and wish you both love and support. There is one thing for certain, life is not fair. You and your husband are in my thoughts constantly.


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> DH cancer situation - it’s about months   For crying out loud... he is only 50 !!!


Oh Cilifine my heart breaks for you and your husband!


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> DH cancer situation - it’s about months   For crying out loud... he is only 50 !!!


Cilifene,  I am so, so sorry - sending love to both of you.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, sweetie, I am so very sorry. It's not fair.





bisbee said:


> Oh Cilifene...the only thing we can do is sympathize with what you and your husband are going through.  I am so sad for you...know that you can come here any time to unload your feelings, and you’ll find nothing but support.





Katiesmama said:


> Dear Cilifene and DH, prayers are being said. So sorry to hear what you are going through.





BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry, Cilifene. Cancer is a horrible, unfair thing. Please give your DH a hug from me. ("Hey, honey, it's a hug from another strange woman on the Internet!"  ) And a hug for you too.





Izzy48 said:


> My dear Cilifene, I wish I could find the words to give you comfort to relieve some of your pain and physical exhaustion. I have not been in your situation so I cannot know the feelings I would feel. All I can do is tell you I care about you and your husband and wish you both love and support. There is one thing for certain, life is not fair. You and your husband are in my thoughts constantly.





chessmont said:


> Oh Cilifine my heart breaks for you and your husband!





19flowers said:


> Cilifene,  I am so, so sorry - sending love to both of you.



Thank you SO much!!!   on the happier side, he is on prednisone again and feeling better.
We can only hope months will turn into many months or even a year


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thank you SO much!!!   on the happier side, he is on prednisone again and feeling better.
> We can only hope months will turn into many months or even a year


Dear Cilifene, I am so sorry you have been walking such a difficult path. Your dear husband is a fortunate man to have you by his side through this exhausting and heartbreaking ordeal. I pray for many good days for as much time as you are blessed to have. You know you can come here and vent if needed. We care. Much love to you! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Theodore, my trusty pup, and I went up to the cabin for a 6 day getaway and loved every minute of it. My kids were worried I would overdo it and they were probably right but it felt good to get some things done and the peace and quiet were fantastic. I struggle with sleep at home but was able to get good sleep there which is so restorative! No new purses here but I think your new green bag is gorgeous, @Izzy48 ! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I’m angry I’m sad I’m exhausted I’m afraid I’m so so tired of being forced to deal with all those feelings.....





Cilifene said:


> DH cancer situation - it’s about months   For crying out loud... he is only 50 !!!


Darling Cilifene...no words. Please be good to yourself, the heartbreak must be unbearable. Get a mani-pedi, facial...something just for YOU. 
We are here for you!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Dear Cilifene, I am so sorry you have been walking such a difficult path. Your dear husband is a fortunate man to have you by his side through this exhausting and heartbreaking ordeal. I pray for many good days for as much time as you are blessed to have. You know you can come here and vent if needed. We care. Much love to you! ❤️





skyqueen said:


> Darling Cilifene...no words. Please be good to yourself, the heartbreak must be unbearable. Get a mani-pedi, facial...something just for YOU.
> We are here for you!



Thank you!


----------



## Cilifene

@skyqueen how are the eggs doing? when is it time? Sorry, I don’t remember


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Theodore, my trusty pup, and I went up to the cabin for a 6 day getaway and loved every minute of it. My kids were worried I would overdo it and they were probably right but it felt good to get some things done and the peace and quiet were fantastic. I struggle with sleep at home but was able to get good sleep there which is so restorative! No new purses here but I think your new green bag is gorgeous, @Izzy48 ! ❤️❤️❤️


I'm glad you & Theodore were able to have yourselves a little girl/puppy getaway, CDM!  What's the weather like up there at this time of year? Is it autumn yet? I know the snow starts pretty early, but are you still able to enjoy the last bits of summer?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> @skyqueen how are the eggs doing? when is it time? Sorry, I don’t remember


Hopefully this week...at least 2!


----------



## Passau

Hi Cilifene,  I want to add my prayers and support to you and your husband.  I completely understand all the feelings that you are going through as I cared for my husband three years ago when he was diagnosed with Stage 4 Non-Hopkins Lymphoma.  Please lean on friends and family as it was the only thing that made it bearable.  I could not have made it through without all the help I received.  My husband was only 53 when he was diagnosed and I'm thrilled to say that he is now cancer-free and 57!


----------



## Cilifene

Thanks so much Passau!  I’m very happy for you that your husband is cancer-free 

At the moment he is able to take care of himself - he eats well and hasn’t lost any weight. I’m still working and that’s definitely best for the both of us. But once the brain metastasis are progressing I’ll be home full time on care leave.


----------



## chessmont

Hi folks, I know this is kinda about Hermes, but here seems a better place to put it.  DH and I were wrapping up things at the lawyer's  with our wills and trusts, and I had had to take some photos of my Hermes bags that I wanted to go to a relative, as well as some Native American Jewelry I wanted to go to a friend.
We got to the question about did we want a priest or anyone to be called at 'that' time... and I said "I don't even know who my priest is". (I haven't kept up with or joined a parish in some years).  Apparently the lawyer (a woman) must have been curious about the bags and looked them up and I'm sure prices etc.

She replies to me, "Oh I know who your priest is - Hermes is your priest!" OMG I laughed and thankfully DH doesn't have a clue about what any of my trinkets here and there are worth <wink>. Thought y'all would enjoy this


----------



## Passau

@chessmont, You should post this in the H Chat thread!! I laughed out loud when I read it!!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Hi folks, I know this is kinda about Hermes, but here seems a better place to put it.  DH and I were wrapping up things at the lawyer's  with our wills and trusts, and I had had to take some photos of my Hermes bags that I wanted to go to a relative, as well as some Native American Jewelry I wanted to go to a friend.
> We got to the question about did we want a priest or anyone to be called at 'that' time... and I said "I don't even know who my priest is". (I haven't kept up with or joined a parish in some years).  Apparently the lawyer (a woman) must have been curious about the bags and looked them up and I'm sure prices etc.
> 
> She replies to me, "Oh I know who your priest is - Hermes is your priest!" OMG I laughed and thankfully DH doesn't have a clue about what any of my trinkets here and there are worth <wink>. Thought y'all would enjoy this


This cracked me up! 

My internist and my lawyer are both women. My lawyer couldn't care less about my handbags! My doctor notices them, if I'm carrying a RED one. But it's the color that draws her attention, I don't think she knows anything about brands. 

My rheumatologist is a woman, too (do you see a trend here???) and she ALWAYS pays attention to what I'm wearing! She is extremely tall, quite slim, and dresses super-fashionably. Including VERY high heels, so I can hear her coming down the hallway on her way down to the exam room!  She takes particular notice of my H scarves, and I'm pretty sure she's got a few of her own.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> This cracked me up!
> 
> My internist and my lawyer are both women. My lawyer couldn't care less about my handbags! My doctor notices them, if I'm carrying a RED one. But it's the color that draws her attention, I don't think she knows anything about brands.
> 
> My rheumatologist is a woman, too (do you see a trend here???) and she ALWAYS pays attention to what I'm wearing! She is extremely tall, quite slim, and dresses super-fashionably. Including VERY high heels, so I can hear her coming down the hallway on her way down to the exam room!  She takes particular notice of my H scarves, and I'm pretty sure she's got a few of her own.



Wow high heels all day on a doctor!  Obviously she is not a podiatrist <wink>. My GP was wonderful, saw her for 20 years but she just retired.  Not a stitch of makeup and not high fashion.  But she was the best!


----------



## chessmont

Passau said:


> @chessmont, You should post this in the H Chat thread!! I laughed out loud when I read it!!


OK maybe I will!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Wow high heels all day on a doctor!  *Obviously she is not a podiatrist* <wink>. My GP was wonderful, saw her for 20 years but she just retired.  Not a stitch of makeup and not high fashion.  But she was the best!


I think if she were a podiatrist prancing around in those 4" heels, I'd worry! 
My internist is fabulous, and about 20 years younger than I am, so I'm hoping she outlasts me...


----------



## skyqueen

Bad news about the peacock eggs! This week 2 were supposed to hatch...we finally cracked them and the chicks were dead. Fully formed so we don't know what happened. Not optimistic about the other 4!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Bad news about the peacock eggs! This week 2 were supposed to hatch...we finally cracked them and the chicks were dead. Fully formed so we don't know what happened. Not optimistic about the other 4!



Oh no ...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Oh no ...


We are all heartsick..................


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Bad news about the peacock eggs! This week 2 were supposed to hatch...we finally cracked them and the chicks were dead. Fully formed so we don't know what happened. Not optimistic about the other 4!


Gosh, what a shame.


----------



## Izzy48

chessmont said:


> Hi folks, I know this is kinda about Hermes, but here seems a better place to put it.  DH and I were wrapping up things at the lawyer's  with our wills and trusts, and I had had to take some photos of my Hermes bags that I wanted to go to a relative, as well as some Native American Jewelry I wanted to go to a friend.
> We got to the question about did we want a priest or anyone to be called at 'that' time... and I said "I don't even know who my priest is". (I haven't kept up with or joined a parish in some years).  Apparently the lawyer (a woman) must have been curious about the bags and looked them up and I'm sure prices etc.
> 
> She replies to me, "Oh I know who your priest is - Hermes is your priest!" OMG I laughed and thankfully DH doesn't have a clue about what any of my trinkets here and there are worth <wink>. Thought y'all would enjoy this



It is good you took care of everything. My mother' Hermes bags were recently stolen and I am heart sick even though I never used them. It would have been a disaster if I had not had pictures showing the date time as well as the current furniture and things in our house. What a mess! Glad yours are taken care of.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Bad news about the peacock eggs! This week 2 were supposed to hatch...we finally cracked them and the chicks were dead. Fully formed so we don't know what happened. Not optimistic about the other 4!


So sorry! I know you feel miserable over it but I hope the 3rd egg produces.


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> Bad news about the peacock eggs! This week 2 were supposed to hatch...we finally cracked them and the chicks were dead. Fully formed so we don't know what happened. Not optimistic about the other 4!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone heard of Manu Atelier? A low cost brand with excellent quality based on what I have read.  I decided to order one in a brown tone. It came today but I am returning it because I think it is a bag I would carry once and wonder why I purchased it.  Also, it had a loose thread which was visible. Frankly, I have no opinion of the quality but I believe for the money (slightly over $500.00)  Coach may offer better quality. I could certainly be wrong because I haven't been in a Coach store in about 2 years. The leather is soft, the dye color of the leather is nice and the lining is just okay. It is light weight and comfortable and would carry anything I needed.  Any opinions?


----------



## bisbee

It doesn’t look balanced to me.  Just my opinion.  The loose thread bothers me.

I bought a Coach saddle bag several years ago from the 1941 collection.  The quality is perfect!  Do I carry it?  No...but I still like it.  I may keep it and give it to my granddaughter at some point in the future.  Now she is 14 and into backpacks!


----------



## Passau

I agree with bisbee that that the Coach 1941 collection is worth checking out.  I purchased two of them earlier this year.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone heard of Manu Atelier? A low cost brand with excellent quality based on what I have read.  I decided to order one in a brown tone. It came today but I am returning it because I think it is a bag I would carry once and wonder why I purchased it.  Also, it had a loose thread which was visible. Frankly, I have no opinion of the quality but I believe for the money (slightly over $500.00)  Coach may offer better quality. I could certainly be wrong because I haven't been in a Coach store in about 2 years. The leather is soft, the dye color of the leather is nice and the lining is just okay. It is light weight and comfortable and would carry anything I needed.  Any opinions?


I don't know the brand. But the loose thread would concern me. Also, to my eye, there is something "off" about the proportions of the shape. I think it's that the handles look too large for the body of the bag.

If you're not completely in love with it, there's no sense in keeping it; as you say, you'd carry it once and then it would sit in your closet.

Is there a Coach store near you? It's always so difficult to judge the comfort of a bag from on line photos.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I don't know the brand. But the loose thread would concern me. Also, to my eye, there is something "off" about the proportions of the shape. I think it's that the handles look too large for the body of the bag.
> 
> If you're not completely in love with it, there's no sense in keeping it; as you say, you'd carry it once and then it would sit in your closet.
> 
> Is there a Coach store near you? It's always so difficult to judge the comfort of a bag from on line photos.



I have forgotten how to multi reply, so to bisbee, Passau and Elaine: it was a relief when I dropped off the package to UPS today. Not certain I have ever made a poorer choice in purchasing a bag. I just did not like it. Thanks for your input so let’s hope the little bag ordered from Poene is a better choice. It is a budget bag but the pictures look great.


----------



## Passau

Hi Everyone!  This is my last week of work! I'm retiring on Friday after 30 years of Government service!!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone!  This is my last week of work! I'm retiring on Friday after 30 years of Government service!!


Congratulations... this is a very big deal! Are they throwing you a party? They certainly should!


----------



## Izzy48

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone!  This is my last week of work! I'm retiring on Friday after 30 years of Government service!!


Congratulations and very best for your retirement! Another marker in life.


----------



## Izzy48

About the time  I returned  the other bag I ordered, I ordered a Polene which is a French brand made in Spain (I think). Anyway, after being lost in the United States, it arrived today and I am so pleased with the quality especially for the money. Frankly, it is very close in quality to any high end bag I have. It's a dark day here so there is a shadow on the picture and I didn't bother to remove it but it shows the bag. It is grey with a taupe hint to it. The bag is beautifully made and the leather is soft and appears to be excellent.
Also, I had commented on the bag I returned saying I felt certain Coach had better bags than the one I returned. A friend came for lunch today and she is the manager for the local Coach store. She was carrying one of Coach's new bags, the Tabby. It was the mid size and it is a very nice bag and the retail is $425. A quality  bag and it most definitely was much better than the one I returned .


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> About the time  I returned  the other bag I ordered, I ordered a Polene which is a French brand made in Spain (I think). Anyway, after being lost in the United States, it arrived today and I am so pleased with the quality especially for the money. Frankly, it is very close in quality to any high end bag I have. It's a dark day here so there is a shadow on the picture and I didn't bother to remove it but it shows the bag. It is grey with a taupe hint to it. The bag is beautifully made and the leather is soft and appears to be excellent.
> Also, I had commented on the bag I returned saying I felt certain Coach had better bags than the one I returned. A friend came for lunch today and she is the manager for the local Coach store. She was carrying one of Coach's new bags, the Tabby. It was the mid size and it is a very nice bag and the retail is $425. A quality  bag and it most definitely was much better than the one I returned .


Hi Izzy!  I haven't been posting much, just reading posts, but see you have a new Polene!  I just had to post; I think your bag is  an excellent choice.  I have the Numero Un--last year purchased on Ebay for a very decent price, and I have been totally happy with it.  Since it is a maroon/burgundy, I only wear in fall/winter.  I do love your smaller size Polene, and the color.
Scanning back to the bag you returned, I agree with the others--it's a very odd size.  I don't know how a person would be comfortable carrying it.
And going back further, to the trade you made for the Ferragamo bag, I think it is really beautiful.  The shape and color are so attractive! You made the right decision in trading.
For awhile you seemed out of the "bag business' of buying, but I guess that has changed.
  I find I still am making a few bag errors. However, I have one on the way(as of yesterday) from Fashionphile.  My two prior purchases from them have been A+.  Very good prices, and conditions more than excellent, for being pre-loved.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Hi Izzy!  I haven't been posting much, just reading posts, but see you have a new Polene!  I just had to post; I think your bag is  an excellent choice.  I have the Numero Un--last year purchased on Ebay for a very decent price, and I have been totally happy with it.  Since it is a maroon/burgundy, I only wear in fall/winter.  I do love your smaller size Polene, and the color.
> Scanning back to the bag you returned, I agree with the others--it's a very odd size.  I don't know how a person would be comfortable carrying it.
> And going back further, to the trade you made for the Ferragamo bag, I think it is really beautiful.  The shape and color are so attractive! You made the right decision in trading.
> For awhile you seemed out of the "bag business' of buying, but I guess that has changed.
> I find I still am making a few bag errors. However, I have one on the way(as of yesterday) from Fashionphile.  My two prior purchases from them have been A+.  Very good prices, and conditions more than excellent, for being pre-loved.


Barbee, I have been out of the bag business and had narrowed my bags down to a minimum meaning to do even more. However, someone came into our home and took everything I had including wallets with exception of 3 bags, all of which are Prada. I had a new Bottega Veneta wallet I have never used and it was stolen.  I felt somewhat upset over my things but was broken hearted over losing my Mother's bags. For the first time, I had been using some of her Gucci and I got far more compliments on her bags as I do mine.  I am still finding things missing even perfume. Just so miserable knowing someone has violated your home. The reason I was looking for good bags at a lower cost is because I need a navy and a grey. The grey is covered now and my friend wants me to get the Coach she showed me and I may do so. Have to think things through but I will no longer put as much money in my bags as I have done. 

Hope you and your family are well!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, I have been out of the bag business and had narrowed my bags down to a minimum meaning to do even more. However, someone came into our home and took everything I had including wallets with exception of 3 bags, all of which are Prada. I had a new Bottega Veneta wallet I have never used and it was stolen.  I felt somewhat upset over my things but was broken hearted over losing my Mother's bags. For the first time, I had been using some of her Gucci and I got far more compliments on her bags as I do mine.  I am still finding things missing even perfume. Just so miserable knowing someone has violated your home. The reason I was looking for good bags at a lower cost is because I need a navy and a grey. The grey is covered now and my friend wants me to get the Coach she showed me and I may do so. Have to think things through but I will no longer put as much money in my bags as I have done.
> 
> Izzy, such an awful thing to happen to you and your family!  My heart goes out to you.  The consolation, if there is any, is that now you can look at new bags without thinking "oh, I have too many, don't need, etc etc."  I do hope your insurance is covering the losses completely.


----------



## barbee

You can see I don't post much--my reply has hooked on to your prior post, Izzy.


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone!  This is my last week of work! I'm retiring on Friday after 30 years of Government service!!



Congratulations  wish you the best


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee, I have been out of the bag business and had narrowed my bags down to a minimum meaning to do even more. However, someone came into our home and took everything I had including wallets with exception of 3 bags, all of which are Prada. I had a new Bottega Veneta wallet I have never used and it was stolen.  I felt somewhat upset over my things but was broken hearted over losing my Mother's bags. For the first time, I had been using some of her Gucci and I got far more compliments on her bags as I do mine.  I am still finding things missing even perfume. Just so miserable knowing someone has violated your home. The reason I was looking for good bags at a lower cost is because I need a navy and a grey. The grey is covered now and my friend wants me to get the Coach she showed me and I may do so. Have to think things through but I will no longer put as much money in my bags as I have done.
> 
> Hope you and your family are well!



I’m sorry this happened!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> About the time  I returned  the other bag I ordered, I ordered a Polene which is a French brand made in Spain (I think). Anyway, after being lost in the United States, it arrived today and I am so pleased with the quality especially for the money. Frankly, it is very close in quality to any high end bag I have. It's a dark day here so there is a shadow on the picture and I didn't bother to remove it but it shows the bag. It is grey with a taupe hint to it. The bag is beautifully made and the leather is soft and appears to be excellent.
> Also, I had commented on the bag I returned saying I felt certain Coach had better bags than the one I returned. A friend came for lunch today and she is the manager for the local Coach store. She was carrying one of Coach's new bags, the Tabby. It was the mid size and it is a very nice bag and the retail is $425. A quality  bag and it most definitely was much better than the one I returned .



Lovely bag and nice color! love that it has an outside pocket on the back.


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> You can see I don't post much--my reply has hooked on to your prior post, Izzy.


Not to worry, I have made a mess of almost every comment I have made recently. I am thinking about purchasing a beautiful (to me) new Mulberry bag just out, the Iris. I do like the rust color and the design of the bag. All of my Mulberry bags are gone so I do want to keep one of that brand. Plus having never had anything that color I had better hurry up and enjoy it. Time flies!. If I do, I will not buy anything else and I will be off the handbag scene again.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Lovely bag and nice color! love that it has an outside pocket on the back.


Thinking of you and your husband. Hoping you can get some sleep and rest to keep your strength up both physically and mentally.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Thinking of you and your husband. Hoping you can get some sleep and rest to keep your strength up both physically and mentally.



Thank you very much Izzy!!!  I’m still working so that helps to fall asleep.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Not to worry, I have made a mess of almost every comment I have made recently. I am thinking about purchasing a beautiful (to me) new Mulberry bag just out, the Iris. I do like the rust color and the design of the bag. All of my Mulberry bags are gone so I do want to keep one of that brand. Plus having never had anything that color I had better hurry up and enjoy it. Time flies!. If I do, I will not buy anything else and I will be off the handbag scene again.


Get it...you love Mulberry


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Get it...you love Mulberry


I think you are right or at least I hope you are. When I read your post I thought why not? Still so sad someone took all I had. But it is a bag that comes in two sizes and I am going to order the rust. No doubt it will be overnighted to me since I have done business with the NY store on Spring Street for many years. I hope you like it! Hope the link works. I think I will also buy another top handle for the bag with different colors. Of course, in buying this color means it will be a fall and winter bag. Just too hot to wear a dark color in spring and summer, 

https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/iris/iris-rust-heavy-grain-silky-calf-with-rust-chalk-handle


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I think you are right or at least I hope you are. When I read your post I thought why not? Still so sad someone took all I had. But it is a bag that comes in two sizes and I am going to order the rust. No doubt it will be overnighted to me since I have done business with the NY store on Spring Street for many years. I hope you like it! Hope the link works. I think I will also buy another top handle for the bag with different colors. Of course, in buying this color means it will be a fall and winter bag. Just too hot to wear a dark color in spring and summer,
> 
> https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/iris/iris-rust-heavy-grain-silky-calf-with-rust-chalk-handle


I love it...especially the handle! Adds pizzazz! Top handle/shoulder is my favorite style of bag


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I think you are right or at least I hope you are. When I read your post I thought why not? Still so sad someone took all I had. But it is a bag that comes in two sizes and I am going to order the rust. No doubt it will be overnighted to me since I have done business with the NY store on Spring Street for many years. I hope you like it! Hope the link works. I think I will also buy another top handle for the bag with different colors. Of course, in buying this color means it will be a fall and winter bag. Just too hot to wear a dark color in spring and summer,
> 
> https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/iris/iris-rust-heavy-grain-silky-calf-with-rust-chalk-handle





skyqueen said:


> I love it...especially the handle! Adds pizzazz! Top handle/shoulder is my favorite style of bag



Beautiful color! and a great opening  love it.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I think you are right or at least I hope you are. When I read your post I thought why not? Still so sad someone took all I had. But it is a bag that comes in two sizes and I am going to order the rust. No doubt it will be overnighted to me since I have done business with the NY store on Spring Street for many years. I hope you like it! Hope the link works. I think I will also buy another top handle for the bag with different colors. Of course, in buying this color means it will be a fall and winter bag. Just too hot to wear a dark color in spring and summer,
> 
> https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/iris/iris-rust-heavy-grain-silky-calf-with-rust-chalk-handle


I do like this bag!  Can't wait to see it in person when you receive it.


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> I’m sorry this happened!


Yes, I am so sorry this happened to you. It would make me sick to my stomach.  Fortunately I have intimidating dogs who would never let a stranger into the house...


----------



## Izzy48

chessmont said:


> Yes, I am so sorry this happened to you. It would make me sick to my stomach.  Fortunately I have intimidating dogs who would never let a stranger into the house...


Thanks Chessmont. I am afraid a little Boston Terrier couldn't stop anything. Since I lost Pippin Izzy has been so lonely we put her in her crate when we are gone. Thankfully she wasn't able to irritate anyone so apparently she was left alone and I am thankful for that.


----------



## Izzy48

My Mulberry and me. I am in the process of cleaning the room so pardon the mess. It was my daughter's room so I am going through things and donating all I can to keep things organized.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> My Mulberry and me. I am in the process of cleaning the room so pardon the mess. It was my daughter's room so I am going through things and donating all I can to keep things organized.



What mess?  The bag is perfect on you Izzy!   Are you pleased with it?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> What mess?  The bag is perfect on you Izzy!   Are you pleased with it?


You cannot imagine the mess today. The bed is piled high with things I don't know what to do with so they go! Yes, Cilifene, I am very pleased with it. Looking forward to actually using it.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> My Mulberry and me. I am in the process of cleaning the room so pardon the mess. It was my daughter's room so I am going through things and donating all I can to keep things organized.


Gorgeous bag but even better...a gorgeous bag owner


----------



## chessmont

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Chessmont. I am afraid a little Boston Terrier couldn't stop anything. Since I lost Pippin Izzy has been so lonely we put her in her crate when we are gone. Thankfully she wasn't able to irritate anyone so apparently she was left alone and I am thankful for that.


Yes, even though my dogs are bigger and intimidating, that means nothing if a gun is involved.  I'm so happy Izzy was left alone.  Here in Northern CA (don't  know if other places), dogs like Izzy and especially the "in" dog, French Bulldogs, are getting stolen right out of peoples' yards!  I'm so glad they didn't want her


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You cannot imagine the mess today. The bed is piled high with things I don't know what to do with so they go! Yes, Cilifene, I am very pleased with it. Looking forward to actually using it.



I’m so glad you love it  would like to see more pics of it - when you got the time


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> My Mulberry and me. I am in the process of cleaning the room so pardon the mess. It was my daughter's room so I am going through things and donating all I can to keep things organized.


Very pretty!  A good size, right?  It looks easy to use, too.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My Mulberry and me. I am in the process of cleaning the room so pardon the mess. It was my daughter's room so I am going through things and donating all I can to keep things organized.


This looks terrific on you! What a cute bag.


----------



## skyqueen

Can't believe how FAST the summer went...cleaning out my beach locker today 
On a happier note, bought this faux fur, in my favorite color (deep hot pink), for a song! Never too early


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Can't believe how FAST the summer went...cleaning out my beach locker today
> On a happier note, bought this faux fur, in my favorite color (deep hot pink), for a song! Never too early
> View attachment 4530863


Wow! That is going to look so great on you. You've got exactly the coloring (and the height) to pull this off.

Can you just *imagine* how it would look on me???


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Very pretty!  A good size, right?  It looks easy to use, too.


It is now one of two bags I have which are a medium size but it is light weight. Totally love the bag,


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Can't believe how FAST the summer went...cleaning out my beach locker today
> On a happier note, bought this faux fur, in my favorite color (deep hot pink), for a song! Never too early
> View attachment 4530863


You are going to look tremendous in your new coat. Love the color!


----------



## Izzy48

chessmont said:


> Yes, even though my dogs are bigger and intimidating, that means nothing if a gun is involved.  I'm so happy Izzy was left alone.  Here in Northern CA (don't  know if other places), dogs like Izzy and especially the "in" dog, French Bulldogs, are getting stolen right out of peoples' yards!  I'm so glad they didn't want her


When Izzy's older brother, Pippin, first came to live with us we were warned not to let him out in a fence because he would be stolen. We don't have a fence and he and Izzy have always been on a leash so it has not been a problem for me. We lost Pippin last September 12 to a terminal disease and I still miss him. I think we were fortunate she was in a different part of the house and we don't think she barked so they probably didn't know she was there.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Can't believe how FAST the summer went...cleaning out my beach locker today
> On a happier note, bought this faux fur, in my favorite color (deep hot pink), for a song! Never too early
> View attachment 4530863



Wow!!! It is gorgeous


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Can't believe how FAST the summer went...cleaning out my beach locker today
> On a happier note, bought this faux fur, in my favorite color (deep hot pink), for a song! Never too early
> View attachment 4530863


You will look great in that coat!

I would look like a muppet.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Wow! That is going to look so great on you. You've got exactly the coloring (and the height) to pull this off.
> 
> Can you just *imagine* how it would look on me???


LOL if I tried a fur or faux fur, I would look very round and fuzzy


----------



## Izzy48

chessmont said:


> LOL if I tried a fur or faux fur, I would look very round and fuzzy


And I would look as if I was as big as a bear from the Smoky Mountains. Only this bear would have on a pink coat! It's good Skyqueen is tall and model thin! Sky, you really will look great in this!


----------



## Izzy48

It is not yet 9 o'clock this morning and our temperature is already 92 degrees F.  
With humidity factored in and the temperature rising as the day progresses it will feel over 100 degrees. Too hot!  Barbee, I know you are probably about the same, miserable in the heat!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> It is not yet 9 o'clock this morning and our temperature is already 92 degrees F.
> With humidity factored in and the temperature rising as the day progresses it will feel over 100 degrees. Too hot!  Barbee, I know you are probably about the same, miserable in the heat!


Same here, Izzy!  I hear all this talk about fall, yet our weather has been the hottest yet--upper 90's.  That being said, I played tennis for the first time in a month, and I did not over heat.  I have been back in physical therapy after my shoulder surgery, for the whole month, as I complained to the doc I was not seeing the improvement I wanted.  He sent me to a different place, and wow, what a difference.  I feel really great now, and will continue there as a "gym" for my shoulder twice a week.
Question:  was that bag you switched from a friend--the Ferragamo, stolen?  I love that style!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Same here, Izzy!  I hear all this talk about fall, yet our weather has been the hottest yet--upper 90's.  That being said, I played tennis for the first time in a month, and I did not over heat.  I have been back in physical therapy after my shoulder surgery, for the whole month, as I complained to the doc I was not seeing the improvement I wanted.  He sent me to a different place, and wow, what a difference.  I feel really great now, and will continue there as a "gym" for my shoulder twice a week.
> Question:  was that bag you switched from a friend--the Ferragamo, stolen?  I love that style!


I know it is a relief to try and get back to normal in your life. Glad you can play again but more happy that your shoulder is better. It is amazing what a good physical therapist can do for you. I am in Richmond at my brother and sister-in-law's house.The reason I am here is to help during and after his surgery. He is having extensive heart surgery and his surgeon said he will be in the OR at least 6 to 61/2 hours. It frightens me because I know so much what can happen even with the very best of surgeons. More than likely I will be here about 2 weeks. to insure his care meets the very best standards. Please remember him in your thoughts and prayers because this is very serious. 

No the Ferragamo did not make it into their dirty hands. This situation with my brother  makes me wonder why I ever was concerned over the handbags.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I know it is a relief to try and get back to normal in your life. Glad you can play again but more happy that your shoulder is better. It is amazing what a good physical therapist can do for you. I am in Richmond at my brother and sister-in-law's house.The reason I am here is to help during and after his surgery. He is having extensive heart surgery and his surgeon said he will be in the OR at least 6 to 61/2 hours. It frightens me because I know so much what can happen even with the very best of surgeons. More than likely I will be here about 2 weeks. to insure his care meets the very best standards. Please remember him in your thoughts and prayers because this is very serious.
> 
> No the Ferragamo did not make it into their dirty hands. This situation with my brother  makes me wonder why I ever was concerned over the handbags.


Keeping your family tucked into my heart, @Izzy48 . I'm sure it must be a huge relief to everyone that you are there to ensure quality control. No matter how good the doctors are, it's always crucial for the family to have a well-educated advocate on the team.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> I know it is a relief to try and get back to normal in your life. Glad you can play again but more happy that your shoulder is better. It is amazing what a good physical therapist can do for you. I am in Richmond at my brother and sister-in-law's house.The reason I am here is to help during and after his surgery. He is having extensive heart surgery and his surgeon said he will be in the OR at least 6 to 61/2 hours. It frightens me because I know so much what can happen even with the very best of surgeons. More than likely I will be here about 2 weeks. to insure his care meets the very best standards. Please remember him in your thoughts and prayers because this is very serious.
> 
> No the Ferragamo did not make it into their dirty hands. This situation with my brother  makes me wonder why I ever was concerned over the handbags.



Izzy, I will certainly keep your brother in my prayers.  My husband has been through many heart issues.  When we first moved here, his company doctor had him get a good physical.  That led to what they thought he needed--a stint or two.  Instead, they found too much blockage, so he had 5 bypasses.  His last cigarette was outside the hospital door, before surgery.  We later learned smoking is the #2 cause of heart attacks.  #1 is heredity.  
Since that time(approximately 20 years ago) he has had heart attacks( I learned after the first, do not drive to the hospital, call the EMS--they will have the doctors ready, so you do not have to  answer questions in the waiting room--and of course it will  help on the way to the hospital.) He also has had stints since that time. Now, he does continue to work out at the cardio rehab the hospital has, 4 times/week,  so is monitored there by the physician, and can see if his blood pressure changes.  Most recently, he joined Weight Watchers-- just through the app, and has lost 35 lbs!  
I say all this to you to offer some relief, that life can go on quite well after surgery.  For us, there have been peaks and valleys, but today is good! Of course, there has been lots of praying through the hard times!
You are wonderful to be the helper your brother and sister-in-law will need!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Keeping your family tucked into my heart, @Izzy48 . I'm sure it must be a huge relief to everyone that you are there to ensure quality control. No matter how good the doctors are, it's always crucial for the family to have a well-educated advocate on the team.


Thank you Elaine. It is going to be a a challenge but that is life, isn't it?


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Izzy, I will certainly keep your brother in my prayers.  My husband has been through many heart issues.  When we first moved here, his company doctor had him get a good physical.  That led to what they thought he needed--a stint or two.  Instead, they found too much blockage, so he had 5 bypasses.  His last cigarette was outside the hospital door, before surgery.  We later learned smoking is the #2 cause of heart attacks.  #1 is heredity.
> Since that time(approximately 20 years ago) he has had heart attacks( I learned after the first, do not drive to the hospital, call the EMS--they will have the doctors ready, so you do not have to  answer questions in the waiting room--and of course it will  help on the way to the hospital.) He also has had stints since that time. Now, he does continue to work out at the cardio rehab the hospital has, 4 times/week,  so is monitored there by the physician, and can see if his blood pressure changes.  Most recently, he joined Weight Watchers-- just through the app, and has lost 35 lbs!
> I say all this to you to offer some relief, that life can go on quite well after surgery.  For us, there have been peaks and valleys, but today is good! Of course, there has been lots of praying through the hard times!
> You are wonderful to be the helper your brother and sister-in-law will need!


I appreciate your good thoughts especially knowing what you all have been through. It's wonderful your husband has lost so much weight and I also wish you all the best. As many times I have calmly treated patients with the best of my ability, knowledge and experience it is different when it is your family. As we age we realize we have already lost so many people it is hard to think it is inevetible we will lose more. My sister-in-law and I are keeping it positive,


----------



## bisbee

Absolutely Izzy48...positive thoughts are very important.  My father had a quadruple bypass many years ago (more than 25), and I know methods are much improved since then.  His surgery was very successful.  My brother had the same surgery at 57...much younger than when my father had it.  He is doing great 7 years later.  

Please let us know how it goes...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I know it is a relief to try and get back to normal in your life. Glad you can play again but more happy that your shoulder is better. It is amazing what a good physical therapist can do for you. I am in Richmond at my brother and sister-in-law's house.The reason I am here is to help during and after his surgery. He is having extensive heart surgery and his surgeon said he will be in the OR at least 6 to 61/2 hours. It frightens me because I know so much what can happen even with the very best of surgeons. More than likely I will be here about 2 weeks. to insure his care meets the very best standards. Please remember him in your thoughts and prayers because this is very serious.
> 
> No the Ferragamo did not make it into their dirty hands. This situation with my brother  makes me wonder why I ever was concerned over the handbags.



When is it Izzy!


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Absolutely Izzy48...positive thoughts are very important.  My father had a quadruple bypass many years ago (more than 25), and I know methods are much improved since then.  His surgery was very successful.  My brother had the same surgery at 57...much younger than when my father had it.  He is doing great 7 years later.
> 
> Please let us know how it goes...[/QUOTe
> Thank you Bisbee and I appreciate the kind words. This surgery is being done inside his heart. He will have two procedures. The first done by  a cardiac surgeon who will open his chest and do his part. Then another specialist will come in and enter through the artery (in the groin ) follow the artery to the heart where he will do his work.  I hope more than anything they do not find any more problems.  I was offered a courtesy place in the OR but I declined. Too close to home,   When the procedure was done today there were no blood clots so it is go for surgery. I will let you know.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> When is it Izzy!


You are so right Cilifene. It never is!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> You are so right Cilifene. It never is!



Oh, I meant when is the operation?


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Oh, I meant when is the operation?


I am not even beginning to read correctly! It is before 7am our time and he is being prepped for surgery now. We have already spoken with the surgeon this morning and he will be in the OR by 7am so he is scrubbing now. Thank you for asking! Never a day passes I don't think of you and your husband.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> I am not even beginning to read correctly! It is before 7am our time and he is being prepped for surgery now. We have already spoken with the surgeon this morning and he will be in the OR by 7am so he is scrubbing now. Thank you for asking! Never a day passes I don't think of you and your husband.



Thank you Izzy  Let us know how it goes dear...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> I am not even beginning to read correctly! It is before 7am our time and he is being prepped for surgery now. We have already spoken with the surgeon this morning and he will be in the OR by 7am so he is scrubbing now. Thank you for asking! Never a day passes I don't think of you and your husband.


Sending positive thoughts, love and prayers! Glad you're there beside him


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I am not even beginning to read correctly! It is before 7am our time and he is being prepped for surgery now. We have already spoken with the surgeon this morning and he will be in the OR by 7am so he is scrubbing now. Thank you for asking! Never a day passes I don't think of you and your husband.


I hope it all goes well, Izzy. Sending positive thoughts to you & your family today.


----------



## skyqueen

Bad day for me, today...never forget!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Bad day for me, today...never forget!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Bad day for me, today...never forget!


----------



## can_do_mom

Sorry ladies, life just gets away from me and I don’t always have time to check in. First off, I hope your brother’s surgery went well, @Izzy48 and I agree @skyqueen that today’s anniversary is a dreadful day in America’s history. 

How can it be September already? My daughter is getting married November 2nd and I have yet to get my dress altered. I’d better get on that. I kept waiting to get in shape and lose a few pounds. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. Plus I’m still not sure about my shoe choice. I have an idea and want to ask your thoughts. I am walking my girl down the aisle at her request and this is the dress I bought.
	

		
			
		

		
	



It will be an emotional moment but I am going to do my best not to fall apart and be a mess. The reception is at a darling restaurant not far from the church but it is more casual. Would it be weird to change into a shorter but chic dress? I don’t know if I want to wear this for the entire day and evening. What are your thoughts? So many of you have already been down this path and have more experience than I do when it comes to hosting a wedding reception. ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Sorry ladies, life just gets away from me and I don’t always have time to check in. First off, I hope your brother’s surgery went well, @Izzy48 and I agree @skyqueen that today’s anniversary is a dreadful day in America’s history. 

How can it be September already? My daughter is getting married November 2nd and I have yet to get my dress altered. I’d better get on that. I kept waiting to get in shape and lose a few pounds. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. Plus I’m still not sure about my shoe choice. I have an idea and want to ask your thoughts. I am walking my girl down the aisle at her request and this is the dress I bought.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4538517

It will be an emotional moment but I am going to do my best not to fall apart and be a mess. 

The reception is at a darling restaurant not far from the church but it is more casual. Would it be weird to change into a shorter but chic dress? I don’t know if I want to wear this for the entire day and evening. What are your thoughts? So many of you have already been down this path and have more experience than I do when it comes to hosting a wedding reception. ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Nooooo!!! I swear I edited my post to remove the extra dresses and yet, THERE THEY ARE! And not just extra dresses but a double post for MORE FUN. My apologies to all. Maybe I’ll just go crawl under a rock and hide somewhere...


----------



## bisbee

CDM...you didn’t say anything about the shoes, but I’m sure they will be good...you have excellent taste!

Changing to a short dress after sounds like a great idea...you should be comfortable so you can truly enjoy the festivities!  And it is lovely that you are walking her down the aisle...it will be bittersweet, but wonderful.


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Sorry ladies, life just gets away from me and I don’t always have time to check in. First off, I hope your brother’s surgery went well, @Izzy48 and I agree @skyqueen that today’s anniversary is a dreadful day in America’s history.
> 
> How can it be September already? My daughter is getting married November 2nd and I have yet to get my dress altered. I’d better get on that. I kept waiting to get in shape and lose a few pounds. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. Plus I’m still not sure about my shoe choice. I have an idea and want to ask your thoughts. I am walking my girl down the aisle at her request and this is the dress I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538517
> 
> It will be an emotional moment but I am going to do my best not to fall apart and be a mess.
> 
> The reception is at a darling restaurant not far from the church but it is more casual. Would it be weird to change into a shorter but chic dress? I don’t know if I want to wear this for the entire day and evening. What are your thoughts? So many of you have already been down this path and have more experience than I do when it comes to hosting a wedding reception. ❤️





bisbee said:


> CDM...you didn’t say anything about the shoes, but I’m sure they will be good...you have excellent taste!
> 
> Changing to a short dress after sounds like a great idea...you should be comfortable so you can truly enjoy the festivities!  And it is lovely that you are walking her down the aisle...it will be bittersweet, but wonderful.


I agree with Bis and since you're probably paying for most of the wedding...be comfortable! 
I've seen some brides change outfits so they can have fun and dance at their reception. I do love your dress...I bet it looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Nooooo!!! I swear I edited my post to remove the extra dresses and yet, THERE THEY ARE! And not just extra dresses but a double post for MORE FUN. My apologies to all. Maybe I’ll just go crawl under a rock and hide somewhere...



Don’t hide sweetie, I could easily have done the same


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4538517
> View attachment 4538517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, life just gets away from me and I don’t always have time to check in. First off, I hope your brother’s surgery went well, @Izzy48 and I agree @skyqueen that today’s anniversary is a dreadful day in America’s history.
> 
> How can it be September already? My daughter is getting married November 2nd and I have yet to get my dress altered. I’d better get on that. I kept waiting to get in shape and lose a few pounds. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. Plus I’m still not sure about my shoe choice. I have an idea and want to ask your thoughts. I am walking my girl down the aisle at her request and this is the dress I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538517
> 
> It will be an emotional moment but I am going to do my best not to fall apart and be a mess. The reception is at a darling restaurant not far from the church but it is more casual. Would it be weird to change into a shorter but chic dress? I don’t know if I want to wear this for the entire day and evening. What are your thoughts? So many of you have already been down this path and have more experience than I do when it comes to hosting a wedding reception. ❤️


I love your dress, *CDM*! So elegant, and very well suited to your style.

And I think that changing into a shorter dress (and maybe more comfy shoes???) for the reception is a brilliant idea. You'll be running around talking to all the guests, and you for sure want to be able to move easily. 

Do you have a plan for your hair? Up? Down? A little of each? Professionally styled on the day of the wedding, or DIY? I don't know a thing about modern weddings (mine was... eek... 41 years ago!) but my understanding is that the bridal party often makes a day of it, with hair and makeup done by someone else. Is that what you & your DD are planning?

It is, as you say, going to be a bittersweet time for you. But I'm sure you will handle it with the  grace you have been showing for your family throughout this difficult roller-coaster of a time. (And also, if you fall apart a little, well, that's what mothers of the bride are *supposed* to do! Just carry a couple of pretty fabric hankies!)


----------



## bisbee

We have been very quiet.  I know big things are going on for several of you...some good, some not so great.  

Please check in and let us know how you are doing!   Not much here, except stupid knee is acting up again...at the same time as DH’s knee is also giving him trouble!  Minor annoyances in the big picture.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> We have been very quiet.  I know big things are going on for several of you...some good, some not so great.
> 
> Please check in and let us know how you are doing!   Not much here, except stupid knee is acting up again...at the same time as DH’s knee is also giving him trouble!  Minor annoyances in the big picture.


I'm so sorry to hear about your naughty knee, @bisbee . Is there anything to be done about it? Physical therapy? Ice? Heat? A chocolate bar???

The stress on my end of the country is my very elderly mother, who is needing more & more support. I am happy to provide it, of course, but she is extremely frustrated at her increasing frailty. She has been so independent her entire life, and now she must learn to lean. She & I have always had a strong relationship, which certainly helps. But it breaks my heart to see her this way.


----------



## chessmont

Hi bisbee thx for thinking of all of us.  We have been dealing with 2 house crises since end of January.  With some wind driven huge rains last year in northern CA, we had a major garage ceiling leak.  There is a room above the garage but that wasn't affected, the water was coming in from somewhere else.  Rip off ceiling, replace the board (brain cramp can'r remember term), repaint garage tear out rat-infested storage cupboards, and more.  As is with contractors, even good ones, there is some small stuff that isn't finished yet.  THEN, a few months ago, our tankless water heater has a 40 gal solar powered holding tank.  Our well water is SO BAD it caused crud to build up in tank.  Whoosh!  every orifice starts leaking all over laundry room, into the sub flooring, a bit onto insulation and slightly under walls into another room.  Holy Hell!  At least 2 weeks of giant dryers blowing day and night to dry everything out.  Replace floor.  Got some nice vinyl planking.  But now, can't replace water heater system until get the well water clean. 

 Ladies and gents, you DO NOT want high sodium chloride in your well water (we don't drink it, use bottled water). THE most expensive filtration system is the only thing that can get it out.  Reverse-osmosis whole house system.  I won't give the rest of you (besides me) heart palpitations by telling the cost of this. But once installed, I swear, we'll be able to sell it as bottled water, it will be even CLEANER!  Homeowners' insurance won't pay for the filtration but have paid out for the leaking damage for both garage and laundry room.  Almost $80,000!!!!!  A fantastic company but indeed, in this case it is true, you get what you pay for!  My restoration guy who has been fixing all this was dancing for joy when we told him who we have. They are so cooperative and so reasonable.  Thank you Lord for small favors.

Sorry for the novel, bisbee, but you asked


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your naughty knee, @bisbee . Is there anything to be done about it? Physical therapy? Ice? Heat? A chocolate bar???
> 
> The stress on my end of the country is my very elderly mother, who is needing more & more support. I am happy to provide it, of course, but she is extremely frustrated at her increasing frailty. She has been so independent her entire life, and now she must learn to lean. She & I have always had a strong relationship, which certainly helps. But it breaks my heart to see her this way.



Aww Elaine, I feel for the both of you.  My mother had several severe chronic conditions for a good last 7 or more years of her life and I honestly don't know how she kept her chin up as well as she did.  I was almost 3000 miles away and could not be there for her like my Wonderfull SIL and my brother.  My dad was in great shape so he did a lot of her care.  She has been gone 6 years and my dad is 94 next month, just started to have faulty memory but still physically strong.  Once again my brother and SIL step up as here I am again, 3000 miles away.  Yes, family stuff can be hard.  Brother will not have the "taking away the car keys" discussion yet and I think he should but my dad would never listen to me if he won't listen to my brother...


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your naughty knee, @bisbee . Is there anything to be done about it? Physical therapy? Ice? Heat? A chocolate bar???
> 
> The stress on my end of the country is my very elderly mother, who is needing more & more support. I am happy to provide it, of course, but she is extremely frustrated at her increasing frailty. She has been so independent her entire life, and now she must learn to lean. She & I have always had a strong relationship, which certainly helps. But it breaks my heart to see her this way.


Went back to doc...using crutches again for a week, then I have a knee brace.  Repeat MRI in a few weeks.  There is a procedure where they inject calcium into the bone...but I’ve read up and it seems like a last resort.  Therapy again is always possible...did it for a month before.  

Sorry about your mother’s issues.  Having her around for a long time is a blessing, but that blessing can eventually become problematic for her and for you.  I didn’t have that to deal with, but I also lost my mother early...she was only 72.  It has been 26 years and I still miss her (but I really do see her in my dreams).


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your naughty knee, @bisbee . Is there anything to be done about it? Physical therapy? Ice? Heat? A chocolate bar???
> 
> The stress on my end of the country is my very elderly mother, who is needing more & more support. I am happy to provide it, of course, but she is extremely frustrated at her increasing frailty. She has been so independent her entire life, and now she must learn to lean. She & I have always had a strong relationship, which certainly helps. But it breaks my heart to see her this way.


Always hard, Elaine...but what is the alternative? I worried about my Mother and she lived next door and was extremely independent. I'm glad we had each other as I'm sure your Mother is glad she has you


----------



## bisbee

chessmont...I somehow totally missed your post about your house woes.  Hope it is all over soon!


----------



## chessmont

bisbee said:


> Went back to doc...using crutches again for a week, then I have a knee brace.  Repeat MRI in a few weeks.  There is a procedure where they inject calcium into the bone...but I’ve read up and it seems like a last resort.  Therapy again is always possible...did it for a month before.
> 
> Sorry about your mother’s issues.  Having her around for a long time is a blessing, but that blessing can eventually become problematic for her and for you.  I didn’t have that to deal with, but I also lost my mother early...she was only 72.  It has been 26 years and I still miss her (but I really do see her in my dreams).



Oh bisbee how painful it sounds!


----------



## chessmont

bisbee said:


> chessmont...I somehow totally missed your post about your house woes.  Hope it is all over soon!


Oh probably into the next year - Happy New Year!!!!! Thx for the kind thought.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Hi bisbee thx for thinking of all of us.  We have been dealing with 2 house crises since end of January.  With some wind driven huge rains last year in northern CA, we had a major garage ceiling leak.  There is a room above the garage but that wasn't affected, the water was coming in from somewhere else.  Rip off ceiling, replace the board (brain cramp can'r remember term), repaint garage tear out rat-infested storage cupboards, and more.  As is with contractors, even good ones, there is some small stuff that isn't finished yet.  THEN, a few months ago, our tankless water heater has a 40 gal solar powered holding tank.  Our well water is SO BAD it caused crud to build up in tank.  Whoosh!  every orifice starts leaking all over laundry room, into the sub flooring, a bit onto insulation and slightly under walls into another room.  Holy Hell!  At least 2 weeks of giant dryers blowing day and night to dry everything out.  Replace floor.  Got some nice vinyl planking.  But now, can't replace water heater system until get the well water clean.
> 
> Ladies and gents, you DO NOT want high sodium chloride in your well water (we don't drink it, use bottled water). THE most expensive filtration system is the only thing that can get it out.  Reverse-osmosis whole house system.  I won't give the rest of you (besides me) heart palpitations by telling the cost of this. But once installed, I swear, we'll be able to sell it as bottled water, it will be even CLEANER!  Homeowners' insurance won't pay for the filtration but have paid out for the leaking damage for both garage and laundry room.  Almost $80,000!!!!!  A fantastic company but indeed, in this case it is true, you get what you pay for!  My restoration guy who has been fixing all this was dancing for joy when we told him who we have. They are so cooperative and so reasonable.  Thank you Lord for small favors.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, bisbee, but you asked


Hoo boy, @chessmont . That sounds like a nightmare. One would have been bad enough, but two would have had me in the corner sucking my thumb.

I know about those hard winds and rain last winter… we had them here too (I think I might be a bit south of you?). A lot of trees down all over the Peninsula, including a big branch from one of our neighbor's cypress trees that came down on our roof, but fortunately we only lost a few shingles and this was our year to replace the roof anyway. Many people had it a lot worse than we did.

Our insurance company is excellent as well. When we had a tree come down a few years ago (a different winter of hard rain and big winds) they didn't make noises about "acts of G-d" or any of that nonsense. They just covered our costs. Oh, and they didn't make us go out and get multiple bids, either. We were free to pick the companies we trusted. 

Is your house all buttoned up tight & dry now, ready for the coming winter?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Always hard, Elaine...but what is the alternative? I worried about my Mother and she lived next door and was extremely independent. I'm glad we had each other as I'm sure your Mother is glad she has you


Yes, Mom is for sure glad she has me, and she makes a point of thanking me all the time (I guess she doesn't want me to feel as though she takes me for granted… which of course I never would!). It's definitely good that I live only 2 blocks away.


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Hoo boy, @chessmont . That sounds like a nightmare. One would have been bad enough, but two would have had me in the corner sucking my thumb.
> 
> I know about those hard winds and rain last winter… we had them here too (I think I might be a bit south of you?). A lot of trees down all over the Peninsula, including a big branch from one of our neighbor's cypress trees that came down on our roof, but fortunately we only lost a few shingles and this was our year to replace the roof anyway. Many people had it a lot worse than we did.
> 
> Our insurance company is excellent as well. When we had a tree come down a few years ago (a different winter of hard rain and big winds) they didn't make noises about "acts of G-d" or any of that nonsense. They just covered our costs. Oh, and they didn't make us go out and get multiple bids, either. We were free to pick the companies we trusted.
> 
> Is your house all buttoned up tight & dry now, ready for the coming winter?



Yes I am in Sonoma County. Hopefully all the holes in the house are plugged up lol but let’s not even talk about the barn!  Not even sure if we’ll do a whole lot of major fixing, just a few minor things. (If we sell and retire somewhere else down the line). Around here, if it could be a horse property (we don’t have any, though) people will literally buy a shack. I assume that goes for the barn as well.  

Yes I do believe I was sucking my thumb at times (or was that sucking down a glass of wine lol?) yeah we never even had an adjuster come out. Restoration guy just sent a lot of pics. But up here with all the fire devastation I think they have more important things to worry about...


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> We have been very quiet.  I know big things are going on for several of you...some good, some not so great.
> 
> Please check in and let us know how you are doing!   Not much here, except stupid knee is acting up again...at the same time as DH’s knee is also giving him trouble!  Minor annoyances in the big picture.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Hi bisbee thx for thinking of all of us.  We have been dealing with 2 house crises since end of January.  With some wind driven huge rains last year in northern CA, we had a major garage ceiling leak.  There is a room above the garage but that wasn't affected, the water was coming in from somewhere else.  Rip off ceiling, replace the board (brain cramp can'r remember term), repaint garage tear out rat-infested storage cupboards, and more.  As is with contractors, even good ones, there is some small stuff that isn't finished yet.  THEN, a few months ago, our tankless water heater has a 40 gal solar powered holding tank.  Our well water is SO BAD it caused crud to build up in tank.  Whoosh!  every orifice starts leaking all over laundry room, into the sub flooring, a bit onto insulation and slightly under walls into another room.  Holy Hell!  At least 2 weeks of giant dryers blowing day and night to dry everything out.  Replace floor.  Got some nice vinyl planking.  But now, can't replace water heater system until get the well water clean.
> 
> Ladies and gents, you DO NOT want high sodium chloride in your well water (we don't drink it, use bottled water). THE most expensive filtration system is the only thing that can get it out.  Reverse-osmosis whole house system.  I won't give the rest of you (besides me) heart palpitations by telling the cost of this. But once installed, I swear, we'll be able to sell it as bottled water, it will be even CLEANER!  Homeowners' insurance won't pay for the filtration but have paid out for the leaking damage for both garage and laundry room.  Almost $80,000!!!!!  A fantastic company but indeed, in this case it is true, you get what you pay for!  My restoration guy who has been fixing all this was dancing for joy when we told him who we have. They are so cooperative and so reasonable.  Thank you Lord for small favors.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, bisbee, but you asked


I had a new reverse-osmosis whole house system put in 2 years ago plus another filtration system in my sink for drinking water. I have a private well with iron. Expensive but you have no choice...plus all the pipes in your house will last longer. I also had a whole house generator put in...worth it. They don't call owning a home a "money pit" for nothing


----------



## Cilifene

I’m having carer’s leave starting tomorrow. Obviously with mixed feelings 
It’s a great relief that I now can concentrate on DH and I having good times together whenever HE is feeling good. I’ll be sleeping the first week though ...


----------



## Cilifene

Btw, got a new bag. A pre owned classic Speedy 25 mono. Those of you on Insta have seen it  @skyqueen why aren’t you following me on IG?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I’m having carer’s leave starting tomorrow. Obviously with mixed feelings
> It’s a great relief that I now can concentrate on DH and I having good times together whenever HE is feeling good. I’ll be sleeping the first week though ...





Cilifene said:


> Btw, got a new bag. A pre owned classic Speedy 25 mono. Those of you on Insta have seen it  @skyqueen why aren’t you following me on IG?


Now is the time to ENJOY special time with your darling DH! Bittersweet 
I'm not on any social media except Twitter. Twist my arm


----------



## bisbee

I do Instagram...99% as an observer only.  I recommend it.  I am not on Twitter...I tried and didn’t like it at all!  I am on Facebook...I use it similarly to Instagram.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Now is the time to ENJOY special time with your darling DH! Bittersweet
> I'm not on any social media except Twitter. Twist my arm



Skyqueen13 on instagram?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I’m having carer’s leave starting tomorrow. Obviously with mixed feelings
> It’s a great relief that I now can concentrate on DH and I having good times together whenever HE is feeling good. I’ll be sleeping the first week though ...


Big hugs to you and your DH. As @skyqueen says, it's bittersweet.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Btw, got a new bag. A pre owned classic Speedy 25 mono. Those of you on Insta have seen it  @skyqueen why aren’t you following me on IG?


It's a gorgeous bag. Thank you for the IG post!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Big hugs to you and your DH. As @skyqueen says, it's bittersweet.



Thanks dear! 



ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous bag. Thank you for the IG post!



Thank you  I really love it a lot


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Now is the time to ENJOY special time with your darling DH! Bittersweet
> I'm not on any social media except Twitter. Twist my arm


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Now is the time to ENJOY special time with your darling DH! Bittersweet
> I'm not on any social media except Twitter. Twist my arm



Oh I thought you was skyqueen13 on IG - my mistake


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I really love it a lot
> 
> View attachment 4550456


Gorgeous! I can see this bag in your bike basket


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> I had a new reverse-osmosis whole house system put in 2 years ago plus another filtration system in my sink for drinking water. I have a private well with iron. Expensive but you have no choice...plus all the pipes in your house will last longer. I also had a whole house generator put in...worth it. They don't call owning a home a "money pit" for nothing



Holy Moly yes you know my situation!  My water is so bad that it ate through the metal pipes of our well- we had to replace with PVC, which most of my house is too, fortunately.  We have solar array, a huge one, but real off the grid batteries are very expensive and just not in the budget now, if ever. We had a transfer switch for a generator put in the garage when we built the house, meant to be plumbed into the propane tank (as we had at our last place) but it is pretty far from the tank and again, lots of $$$.  Now, the electric  company in my area of northern CA is going to shut off power when there is a fire danger due to a combination of high temps, low humidity and wind.  Could be days GRR.  Utility company CYA for the tragic fires here of 2017 and 2018.  Years of upkeep neglect did not help this situation.  Don't EVEN get me started.  The first fire was about 7 miles from our house.  Very scary. We did not have to evacuate fortunately (7 dogs and a cat at the time, not easy.). Yes, money pit indeed.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Big hugs to you and your DH. As @skyqueen says, it's bittersweet.


Much love and care to you and your DH.  Your new bag is great!


----------



## Izzy48

Today I am home and trying to catch up from being gone almost 4 weeks with my brother and his wife. The surgery took over 7 hours with two surgeons and there were some very tense moments during and after. I stayed in ICU for several days and I am thankful I no longer work in that tense environment. There are some plusses about getting older. My brother is fortunate beyond measure and I hope this surgery gives him a new lease on life. However, it will be months before he recovers. Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## Izzy48

To Elaine, wishing you and your mother the best. It is so hard.
To Chessmont, hope your house problems are resolved by now. It is miserable and beyond costly to deal with these issues.
To Skyqueen, Did you have to install a new water system? So expensive. Maybe I read it wrong.

Sorry about anyone I missed.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Much love and care to you and your DH.  Your new bag is great!


 Thank so much Izzy  I’m glad your brother is ok


----------



## skyqueen

Pete alert! Poor Pete lost all his gorgeous plume for the year...he looks naked! 
Waiting for his treat! @Cilifene


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Pete alert! Poor Pete lost all his gorgeous plume for the year...he looks naked!
> Waiting for his treat! @Cilifene
> View attachment 4557410


OMG… poor Pete! Does this happen to him every year? I didn't realize that peacocks molted! He must be soooooo embarrassed.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> OMG… poor Pete! Does this happen to him every year? I didn't realize that peacocks molted! He must be soooooo embarrassed.


Every year, Elaine. Let's just say he's not cruising his GF anymore


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Every year, Elaine. Let's just say he's not cruising his GF anymore


No, I should think not! 
Kicking back in the den with his guy pals, watching the Patriots, demolishing a sixpack or five?


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Pete alert! Poor Pete lost all his gorgeous plume for the year...he looks naked!
> Waiting for his treat! @Cilifene
> View attachment 4557410



Poor naked Pete


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Poor naked Pete


I didn't realize peacocks lost their plumb. Poor guy!


----------



## skyqueen

So quiet on our thread! 
Thinking about you @Cilifene


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> So quiet on our thread!
> Thinking about you @Cilifene



Thanks SQ! It’s getting worse every week - we’re just glad that I started the carers leave that exact time.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ! It’s getting worse every week - we’re just glad that I started the carers leave that exact time.


Sending prayers, dear Cilifene


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene, I hope you have much support with what you are going through. WIsh we could be part of that. Thankful you are with your husband. Thinking of you both.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ! It’s getting worse every week - we’re just glad that I started the carers leave that exact time.


Thinking of you both, dear  Cilifene.


----------



## bisbee

Joining in with good thoughts and concern for you and your husband Cilifene.  Every time I think of TPF you are on my mind...


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, I hope you have much support with what you are going through. WIsh we could be part of that. Thankful you are with your husband. Thinking of you both.





ElainePG said:


> Thinking of you both, dear  Cilifene.





bisbee said:


> Joining in with good thoughts and concern for you and your husband Cilifene.  Every time I think of TPF you are on my mind...



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## 19flowers

thinking of you and your husband, Cilifene.


----------



## Katiesmama

Prayers for you both, Cilifene


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> thinking of you and your husband, Cilifene.





Katiesmama said:


> Prayers for you both, Cilifene



Thank you very much! ​


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone seen the allbirds and the Birdies shoes? I have a pair of the allbirds water resistant high top booties which come about to the ankles.  They are called mizzles . I didn't say they are pretty! Then I purchased two pairs of the Birdies flats. All are easy on the feet. I chose the cheetah and black. Very comfortable. 

https://www.allbirds.com/products/womens-wool-runner-up-mizzles-fog
https://birdies.com/products/the-starling-in-cheetah


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen the allbirds and the Birdies shoes? I have a pair of the allbirds water resistant high top booties which come about to the ankles.  They are called mizzles . I didn't say they are pretty! Then I purchased two pairs of the Birdies flats. All are easy on the feet. I chose the cheetah and black. Very comfortable.
> 
> https://www.allbirds.com/products/womens-wool-runner-up-mizzles-fog
> https://birdies.com/products/the-starling-in-cheetah


I just went to the website. The flats look cute! I may check them out the next time I’m in San Francisco.


----------



## bisbee

We went to NYC this weekend to visit DH’s son and his fiancée...also to celebrate our 15th anniversary.  I got a call from the Vet this morning telling me that my cat, Jett Black, had passed in his sleep.  He would have been 20 in January...I had him since he was 4 months old.  We knew it was coming...he was our boy and we will miss him.


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> We went to NYC this weekend to visit DH’s son and his fiancée...also to celebrate our 15th anniversary.  I got a call from the Vet this morning telling me that my cat, Jett Black, had passed in his sleep.  He would have been 20 in January...I had him since he was 4 months old.  We knew it was coming...he was our boy and we will miss him.


Losing a pet, a friend of so many years, is difficult.  I know you must have  many wonderful memories.  That was a very long cat life!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> We went to NYC this weekend to visit DH’s son and his fiancée...also to celebrate our 15th anniversary.  I got a call from the Vet this morning telling me that my cat, Jett Black, had passed in his sleep.  He would have been 20 in January...I had him since he was 4 months old.  We knew it was coming...he was our boy and we will miss him.



 Always so hard  Many hugs to you dear bisbee


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> We went to NYC this weekend to visit DH’s son and his fiancée...also to celebrate our 15th anniversary.  I got a call from the Vet this morning telling me that my cat, Jett Black, had passed in his sleep.  He would have been 20 in January...I had him since he was 4 months old.  We knew it was coming...he was our boy and we will miss him.


So sorry bisbee, he was part of your family so it's very hard.


----------



## Rikireads

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen the allbirds and the Birdies shoes? I have a pair of the allbirds water resistant high top booties which come about to the ankles.  They are called mizzles . I didn't say they are pretty! Then I purchased two pairs of the Birdies flats. All are easy on the feet. I chose the cheetah and black. Very comfortable.
> 
> https://www.allbirds.com/products/womens-wool-runner-up-mizzles-fog
> https://birdies.com/products/the-starling-in-cheetah



I have a pair wool loungers that I love. I wish they came in 1/2 sizes. They are great at keeping  my feet sweat free in humid Florida.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> We went to NYC this weekend to visit DH’s son and his fiancée...also to celebrate our 15th anniversary.  I got a call from the Vet this morning telling me that my cat, Jett Black, had passed in his sleep.  He would have been 20 in January...I had him since he was 4 months old.  We knew it was coming...he was our boy and we will miss him.


Oh no...so very sorry Bis. Take comfort he had a nice long life and died in his sleep...a blessing!


----------



## Izzy48

Rikireads said:


> I have a pair wool loungers that I love. I wish they came in 1/2 sizes. They are great at keeping  my feet sweat free in humid Florida.


I also wish they came in half sizes but I must say I have enjoyed my allbirds in the rain because they do keep feet dry.


----------



## Izzy48

To our friends in California who are suffering from the horrific fires and all of their consequences. Wishing you safety and any assistance and support you need through this tragic event. I know it must be miserable to be without power as well so I hope and pray there is an end to this in the next 24 hours. Many thanks to the brave people who fight this fire on the ground and in the air. Watching the update tonight shocked me so I cannot imagine how you feel.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene, you and your husband are in our thoughts and hearts.


----------



## chessmont

bisbee said:


> We went to NYC this weekend to visit DH’s son and his fiancée...also to celebrate our 15th anniversary.  I got a call from the Vet this morning telling me that my cat, Jett Black, had passed in his sleep.  He would have been 20 in January...I had him since he was 4 months old.  We knew it was coming...he was our boy and we will miss him.


Oh I'm so sorry . I am an avid pet lover so I understand


----------



## chessmont

Izzy48 said:


> To our friends in California who are suffering from the horrific fires and all of their consequences. Wishing you safety and any assistance and support you need through this tragic event. I know it must be miserable to be without power as well so I hope and pray there is an end to this in the next 24 hours. Many thanks to the brave people who fight this fire on the ground and in the air. Watching the update tonight shocked me so I cannot imagine how you feel.


Oh man it has been a week!  Power cut off last Saturday.  We have a well, so no water either.  Was advised the power would be shut off due to weather conditions, so we filled several bathtubs to use to flush toilets. Power off for 5 or so days.  Local 24 Hour Fitness let us take showers and charge our devices.  We had mandatory evacuation,spent one night at a fairgrounds me in minivan with 3 dogs, DH in his car with cat .  We snuck back the next day, cuz you could literally throw a stone from our property too and areas completely deemed safe.  We just listened to the radio news.  No sleep, really, from Saturday night tillThursday night.  For reasons too long, we did not get to our rotting fridge until Monday.  Showers and toilets oh my!  I aMm happy. Thanks so much for your wishes and concern.
I also want to say, there are still thousands of firefighters working to contain the fire, They are selfless heroes. Life for some of us are back to normal, but not for them and their families.  please pray for them.


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Oh man it has been a week!  Power cut off last Saturday.  We have a well, so no water either.  Was advised the power would be shut off due to weather conditions, so we filled several bathtubs to use to flush toilets. Power off for 5 or so days.  Local 24 Hour Fitness let us take showers and charge our devices.  We had mandatory evacuation,spent one night at a fairgrounds me in minivan with 3 dogs, DH in his car with cat .  We snuck back the next day, cuz you could literally throw a stone from our property too and areas completely deemed safe.  We just listened to the radio news.  No sleep, really, from Saturday night tillThursday night.  For reasons too long, we did not get to our rotting fridge until Monday.  Showers and toilets oh my!  I aMm happy. Thanks so much for your wishes and concern.


I was wondering if you were caught in the middle of that, @chessmont . Oh, it sounds simply AWFUL! I hope the rains come really soon. The closest we've come is the Big Sur Soberanes fire in 2016, but we didn't have to evacuate. The air was bad, but that's nothing. Fire season in California is frightening.


----------



## Izzy48

chessmont said:


> Oh man it has been a week!  Power cut off last Saturday.  We have a well, so no water either.  Was advised the power would be shut off due to weather conditions, so we filled several bathtubs to use to flush toilets. Power off for 5 or so days.  Local 24 Hour Fitness let us take showers and charge our devices.  We had mandatory evacuation,spent one night at a fairgrounds me in minivan with 3 dogs, DH in his car with cat .  We snuck back the next day, cuz you could literally throw a stone from our property too and areas completely deemed safe.  We just listened to the radio news.  No sleep, really, from Saturday night tillThursday night.  For reasons too long, we did not get to our rotting fridge until Monday.  Showers and toilets oh my!  I aMm happy. Thanks so much for your wishes and concern.
> I also want to say, there are still thousands of firefighters working to contain the fire, They are selfless heroes. Life for some of us are back to normal, but not for them and their families.  please pray for them.



How absolutely horrible. Thankful you are well and back in your home. I can't help but think of those who have lost their homes and how hard they are still having it. Yes, you are so right about tho firefighters. Some of the video I saw frightened me and I cannot imagine being in the middle of it.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Oh man it has been a week!  Power cut off last Saturday.  We have a well, so no water either.  Was advised the power would be shut off due to weather conditions, so we filled several bathtubs to use to flush toilets. Power off for 5 or so days.  Local 24 Hour Fitness let us take showers and charge our devices.  We had mandatory evacuation,spent one night at a fairgrounds me in minivan with 3 dogs, DH in his car with cat .  We snuck back the next day, cuz you could literally throw a stone from our property too and areas completely deemed safe.  We just listened to the radio news.  No sleep, really, from Saturday night tillThursday night.  For reasons too long, we did not get to our rotting fridge until Monday.  Showers and toilets oh my!  I aMm happy. Thanks so much for your wishes and concern.
> I also want to say, there are still thousands of firefighters working to contain the fire, They are selfless heroes. Life for some of us are back to normal, but not for them and their families.  please pray for them.


I was worried about you! What an awful/dangerous situation. I know all to well about toilets...5 plus days is a long time!
Hopefully things are getting back to normal. You are absolutely right about the firefighters...angels!
Please keep us posted and sending love, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## can_do_mom

Hello dear friends! 
I tried to read and catch up this morning. Life has been a whirlwind around here. My daughter’s wedding was November 2nd and it was lovely. I walked her down the aisle at her request and somehow held it together. When the minister asked who gave this woman I said “We do.”  At the reception I gave my speech/toast and managed to do that as well without tears. But then a video was played, a surprise gift to my daughter from her dearest friend whose boyfriend is a cinematographer. Oof. Not a dry eye in the room. It was a father/daughter love story set to the tune of Reminiscing. Hearing my dear husband’s voice again was lovely but so, so hard. I have really been struggling with missing him since then. It’s been 20+ months that he’s been gone and as time goes on I love him more and more. 


This is the only photo that the photographer has shared with us, taken after the wedding at the reception venue. 

I ended up wearing an entirely different dress. My daughters did not like the other one on me. I found this one at Nordstrom and it only needed to be hemmed an inch, otherwise the fit was spot on. 


I ended up with a pair of Italian low heel navy suede pumps. The color was a perfect match. 

The wedding was lovely and I would not trade a moment of it. We have many happy memories of that special weekend! But life at home continues on and I have my hands full. My mother fell about a month before the wedding and broke her hip. She needed surgery and is now recovering in a care facility in the same town I live in. She does not want to be there and is unhappy. This is her fifth fall this year alone so she can’t return home, as much as she would like to. My sister and her family bought the little farm mom has lived at since 1960. The plan was for her to live there with them but with her memory failing and balance issues that isn’t an option.  We need to meet with the social worker to discuss our options. 

My business is extremely busy right now. I hired a new bookkeeper to replace my retiring bookkeeper last winter. She just gave me a 10 day notice that she is quitting to take a different job. I’ve invested a considerable amount of money in her so this is a blow. I need to find a replacement ASAP. Half of my crew travels 90 minutes today to begin the biggest job we’ve ever done. We will be there 4-8 weeks repairing the insulation in a very large apartment building. It’s a complex and challenging job. We didn’t want the work (this is our busy season) but the contractor told us to name our price. So, hopefully we can fix the “sick” building and wrap up the project before the end of the year. 

In a completely unrelated manner, I decided my porch needed lights. I went to my shop, borrowed my truck and ladder and used my Dewalt drill to insert two dozen hooks and hung these lights. 



I miss you all and will try and check in more regularly. Much love from Wisconsin! ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Hello dear friends!
> I tried to read and catch up this morning. Life has been a whirlwind around here. My daughter’s wedding was November 2nd and it was lovely. I walked her down the aisle at her request and somehow held it together. When the minister asked who gave this woman I said “We do.”  At the reception I gave my speech/toast and managed to do that as well without tears. But then a video was played, a surprise gift to my daughter from her dearest friend whose boyfriend is a cinematographer. Oof. Not a dry eye in the room. It was a father/daughter love story set to the tune of Reminiscing. Hearing my dear husband’s voice again was lovely but so, so hard. I have really been struggling with missing him since then. It’s been 20+ months that he’s been gone and as time goes on I love him more and more.
> View attachment 4588090
> 
> This is the only photo that the photographer has shared with us, taken after the wedding at the reception venue.
> 
> I ended up wearing an entirely different dress. My daughters did not like the other one on me. I found this one at Nordstrom and it only needed to be hemmed an inch, otherwise the fit was spot on.
> View attachment 4588099
> 
> I ended up with a pair of Italian low heel navy suede pumps. The color was a perfect match.
> 
> The wedding was lovely and I would not trade a moment of it. We have many happy memories of that special weekend! But life at home continues on and I have my hands full. My mother fell about a month before the wedding and broke her hip. She needed surgery and is now recovering in a care facility in the same town I live in. She does not want to be there and is unhappy. This is her fifth fall this year alone so she can’t return home, as much as she would like to. My sister and her family bought the little farm mom has lived at since 1960. The plan was for her to live there with them but with her memory failing and balance issues that isn’t an option.  We need to meet with the social worker to discuss our options.
> 
> My business is extremely busy right now. I hired a new bookkeeper to replace my retiring bookkeeper last winter. She just gave me a 10 day notice that she is quitting to take a different job. I’ve invested a considerable amount of money in her so this is a blow. I need to find a replacement ASAP. Half of my crew travels 90 minutes today to begin the biggest job we’ve ever done. We will be there 4-8 weeks repairing the insulation in a very large apartment building. It’s a complex and challenging job. We didn’t want the work (this is our busy season) but the contractor told us to name our price. So, hopefully we can fix the “sick” building and wrap up the project before the end of the year.
> 
> In a completely unrelated manner, I decided my porch needed lights. I went to my shop, borrowed my truck and ladder and used my Dewalt drill to insert two dozen hooks and hung these lights.
> View attachment 4588101
> 
> 
> I miss you all and will try and check in more regularly. Much love from Wisconsin! ❤️



Dearest, you look absolutely STUNNING in the black dress!   Congratulations to you daughter, she looks very beautiful.
So sorry about your mother - hope she likes the new place after all. I can imagine it was SO VERY hard to hear his voice again.
Lot of hugs


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Hello dear friends!
> I tried to read and catch up this morning. Life has been a whirlwind around here. My daughter’s wedding was November 2nd and it was lovely. I walked her down the aisle at her request and somehow held it together. When the minister asked who gave this woman I said “We do.”  At the reception I gave my speech/toast and managed to do that as well without tears. But then a video was played, a surprise gift to my daughter from her dearest friend whose boyfriend is a cinematographer. Oof. Not a dry eye in the room. It was a father/daughter love story set to the tune of Reminiscing. Hearing my dear husband’s voice again was lovely but so, so hard. I have really been struggling with missing him since then. It’s been 20+ months that he’s been gone and as time goes on I love him more and more.
> View attachment 4588090
> 
> This is the only photo that the photographer has shared with us, taken after the wedding at the reception venue.
> 
> I ended up wearing an entirely different dress. My daughters did not like the other one on me. I found this one at Nordstrom and it only needed to be hemmed an inch, otherwise the fit was spot on.
> View attachment 4588099
> 
> I ended up with a pair of Italian low heel navy suede pumps. The color was a perfect match.
> 
> The wedding was lovely and I would not trade a moment of it. We have many happy memories of that special weekend! But life at home continues on and I have my hands full. My mother fell about a month before the wedding and broke her hip. She needed surgery and is now recovering in a care facility in the same town I live in. She does not want to be there and is unhappy. This is her fifth fall this year alone so she can’t return home, as much as she would like to. My sister and her family bought the little farm mom has lived at since 1960. The plan was for her to live there with them but with her memory failing and balance issues that isn’t an option.  We need to meet with the social worker to discuss our options.
> 
> My business is extremely busy right now. I hired a new bookkeeper to replace my retiring bookkeeper last winter. She just gave me a 10 day notice that she is quitting to take a different job. I’ve invested a considerable amount of money in her so this is a blow. I need to find a replacement ASAP. Half of my crew travels 90 minutes today to begin the biggest job we’ve ever done. We will be there 4-8 weeks repairing the insulation in a very large apartment building. It’s a complex and challenging job. We didn’t want the work (this is our busy season) but the contractor told us to name our price. So, hopefully we can fix the “sick” building and wrap up the project before the end of the year.
> 
> In a completely unrelated manner, I decided my porch needed lights. I went to my shop, borrowed my truck and ladder and used my Dewalt drill to insert two dozen hooks and hung these lights.
> View attachment 4588101
> 
> 
> I miss you all and will try and check in more regularly. Much love from Wisconsin! ❤️


A bittersweet day to say the least 
Both you and your daughter look gorgeous! I'm sure she was very proud of and thankful for YOU. Sending prayers for your Mother...a sad situation. Congrats on your big job and good luck finding a bookkeeper!
Oh...love the fairy lights!


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> I was worried about you! What an awful/dangerous situation. I know all to well about toilets...5 plus days is a long time!
> Hopefully things are getting back to normal. You are absolutely right about the firefighters...angels!
> Please keep us posted and sending love, thoughts and prayers.


Thanks, sky.  House back to normal, but I haven't been able tl sleep well since before the fire (and God bless, weren't even in. it!). My doctor says the stress hormone, cortisol takes 2-3 weeks to get back down to normal levels. Then, last week one of my dogs snapped her foreleg in a gopher hole.  Crap!  6-8 weeks in a cast, little activity.  She's only 20 months old, this is going to be fun.  NOT!


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Thanks, sky.  House back to normal, but I haven't been able tl sleep well since before the fire (and God bless, weren't even in. it!). My doctor says the stress hormone, cortisol takes 2-3 weeks to get back down to normal levels. Then, last week one of my dogs snapped her foreleg in a gopher hole.  Crap!  6-8 weeks in a cast, little activity.  She's only 20 months old, this is going to be fun.  NOT!


OH NO! When it rains...it pours!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Hello dear friends!
> I tried to read and catch up this morning. Life has been a whirlwind around here. My daughter’s wedding was November 2nd and it was lovely. I walked her down the aisle at her request and somehow held it together. When the minister asked who gave this woman I said “We do.”  At the reception I gave my speech/toast and managed to do that as well without tears. But then a video was played, a surprise gift to my daughter from her dearest friend whose boyfriend is a cinematographer. Oof. Not a dry eye in the room. It was a father/daughter love story set to the tune of Reminiscing. Hearing my dear husband’s voice again was lovely but so, so hard. I have really been struggling with missing him since then. It’s been 20+ months that he’s been gone and as time goes on I love him more and more.
> View attachment 4588090
> 
> This is the only photo that the photographer has shared with us, taken after the wedding at the reception venue.
> 
> I ended up wearing an entirely different dress. My daughters did not like the other one on me. I found this one at Nordstrom and it only needed to be hemmed an inch, otherwise the fit was spot on.
> View attachment 4588099
> 
> I ended up with a pair of Italian low heel navy suede pumps. The color was a perfect match.
> 
> The wedding was lovely and I would not trade a moment of it. We have many happy memories of that special weekend! But life at home continues on and I have my hands full. My mother fell about a month before the wedding and broke her hip. She needed surgery and is now recovering in a care facility in the same town I live in. She does not want to be there and is unhappy. This is her fifth fall this year alone so she can’t return home, as much as she would like to. My sister and her family bought the little farm mom has lived at since 1960. The plan was for her to live there with them but with her memory failing and balance issues that isn’t an option.  We need to meet with the social worker to discuss our options.
> 
> My business is extremely busy right now. I hired a new bookkeeper to replace my retiring bookkeeper last winter. She just gave me a 10 day notice that she is quitting to take a different job. I’ve invested a considerable amount of money in her so this is a blow. I need to find a replacement ASAP. Half of my crew travels 90 minutes today to begin the biggest job we’ve ever done. We will be there 4-8 weeks repairing the insulation in a very large apartment building. It’s a complex and challenging job. We didn’t want the work (this is our busy season) but the contractor told us to name our price. So, hopefully we can fix the “sick” building and wrap up the project before the end of the year.
> 
> In a completely unrelated manner, I decided my porch needed lights. I went to my shop, borrowed my truck and ladder and used my Dewalt drill to insert two dozen hooks and hung these lights.
> View attachment 4588101
> 
> 
> I miss you all and will try and check in more regularly. Much love from Wisconsin! ❤️



Oh, my dear, what a series of highs and lows you are going through. Your daughter and new son-in-law look so happy together; they are all lit up! And you look beautiful in your navy dress. But how very difficult it must have been to celebrate this happy event witout your husband by your side. It sounds as though everyone at the ceremony felt his presence. I'm tearing up just writing this!

In some measure, I know what you're going through with your mother. My very elderly mother has a variety of age-related health issues, and her memory is failing as well. Fortunately I live in the same town, so it's easy for me to take over, but it's so hard to watch her lose control. She was always such a strong, independent woman. 

And then the business challenges. Oy. Some days, I'm sure you just want to stay in bed all day with the blankets over your head! But instead, you got out your drill and hung beautiful lights on your porch. You are one amazing lady!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> Thanks, sky.  House back to normal, but I haven't been able tl sleep well since before the fire (and God bless, weren't even in. it!). My doctor says the stress hormone, cortisol takes 2-3 weeks to get back down to normal levels. Then, last week one of my dogs snapped her foreleg in a gopher hole.  Crap!  6-8 weeks in a cast, little activity.  She's only 20 months old, this is going to be fun.  NOT!


Oh, gosh… this is JUST what you didn't need!

Does your doctor have any advice about how to send cortisol out of your system more quickly? Chocolate? Ice cream? A martini???


----------



## chessmont

ElainePG said:


> Oh, gosh… this is JUST what you didn't need!
> 
> Does your doctor have any advice about how to send cortisol out of your system more quickly? Chocolate? Ice cream? A martini???



LOL he says we should really pamper ourselves, manicures pedicures, massages, I swear to God!  And this is a psychiatrist. I think I love him. Her says he had to evacuate with 2 small children and he was very stressed out even as we spike.

P.S.  I have been working on the martini part - but with wine!


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> LOL he says *we should really pamper ourselves, manicures pedicures, massages, I swear to God! * And this is a psychiatrist. I think I love him. Her says he had to evacuate with 2 small children and he was very stressed out even as we spike.
> 
> P.S.  I have been working on the martini part - but with wine!


Oh, yes, my internist has told me the same thing! She was very pleased to hear, at my last visit, that I'm now scheduled for a monthly massage and a monthly facial. Who knew???


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Thanks, sky.  House back to normal, but I haven't been able tl sleep well since before the fire (and God bless, weren't even in. it!). My doctor says the stress hormone, cortisol takes 2-3 weeks to get back down to normal levels. Then, last week one of my dogs snapped her foreleg in a gopher hole.  Crap!  6-8 weeks in a cast, little activity.  She's only 20 months old, this is going to be fun.  NOT!



Oh no!


----------



## Chanbal

Hi all,
I came across this thread while looking for answers about retirement. I have been thinking about it for the last few years, but it is such a big step in one's life... So I hope the ones that are already retired here don't mind sharing their experiences. How was leaving the 'rat race' for you? Are you enjoying retirement? Whatever you would like to share on the subject will much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## skyqueen

Chanbal said:


> Hi all,
> I came across this thread while looking for answers about retirement. I have been thinking about it for the last few years, but it is such a big step in one's life... So I hope the ones that are already retired here don't mind sharing their experiences. How was leaving the 'rat race' for you? Are you enjoying retirement? Whatever you would like to share on the subject will much appreciated. Cheers!


I retired, at 60, in 2013. Very bittersweet since I loved my job/friends! My job was more of a lifestyle then a job. But after 38 years...time to go. Sometimes I wish I had waited a couple years but what is done, is done. I got interested in local politics and got on several boards of things I was interested in. You meet new people with the same interests which is great! I keep myself very busy and have the freedom to do what I want.


----------



## skyqueen

Very quiet on our thread. 
How's the dog doing @chessmont? Always thinking of our dear @Cilifene...sending prayers  
Everyone ready for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Chanbal

skyqueen said:


> I retired, at 60, in 2013. Very bittersweet since I loved my job/friends! My job was more of a lifestyle then a job. But after 38 years...time to go. Sometimes I wish I had waited a couple years but what is done, is done. I got interested in local politics and got on several boards of things I was interested in. You meet new people with the same interests which is great! I keep myself very busy and have the freedom to do what I want.


Thanks @ skyqueen.  If I may ask, why do you wish to have waited a couple of more years? I have been lucky as my career allows me to choose what I work on, but it comes with a high price tag (100% dedication). While I love my field, I would like to learn about other areas, travel without worrying with work and returning dates... So the word 'retirement' has becoming very appealing, and I'm trying to learn as much as possible before the big decision.


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> Very quiet on our thread.
> How's the dog doing @chessmont? Always thinking of our dear @Cilifene...sending prayers
> Everyone ready for Thanksgiving?


Thx fir thinking of me. Can’t remember last posting but she had to get a plate and pins put in. Countdown to 8+ weeks starts all over again. One week checkup tomorrow. It seems like weeks. Plus, she is young and very active, had no one but oldies here who wouldn’t play so I committed to a rescue pup from my same rescue group. Got him Saturday. He is 10 weeks and 20 lbs of screaming baby. Omg. He is going to be huge. I’ve had at least 20 puppies over the decades but darn I was younger. I am a servant to canines. Told husband he is on his own lol.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Thx fir thinking of me. Can’t remember last posting but she had to get a plate and pins put in. Countdown to 8+ weeks starts all over again. One week checkup tomorrow. It seems like weeks. Plus, she is young and very active, had no one but oldies here who wouldn’t play so I committed to a rescue pup from my same rescue group. Got him Saturday. He is 10 weeks and 20 lbs of screaming baby. Omg. He is going to be huge. I’ve had at least 20 puppies over the decades but darn I was younger. I am a servant to canines. Told husband he is on his own lol.


What a shame...poor thing! 8 weeks 
Post a pic of your new baby!


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Thx fir thinking of me. Can’t remember last posting but she had to get a plate and pins put in. Countdown to 8+ weeks starts all over again. One week checkup tomorrow. It seems like weeks. Plus, she is young and very active, had no one but oldies here who wouldn’t play so I committed to a rescue pup from my same rescue group. Got him Saturday. He is 10 weeks and 20 lbs of screaming baby. Omg. He is going to be huge. I’ve had at least 20 puppies over the decades but darn I was younger. I am a servant to canines. Told husband he is on his own lol.





skyqueen said:


> What a shame...poor thing! 8 weeks
> Post a pic of your new baby!




Poor thing! i would love to see a pic too


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Very quiet on our thread.
> How's the dog doing @chessmont? Always thinking of our dear @Cilifene...sending prayers
> Everyone ready for Thanksgiving?


Thanks SQ!  He is getting worse every week. As we knew he would


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ!  He is getting worse every week. As we knew he would


I'm so sorry. I hope he isn't in much pain.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ!  He is getting worse every week. As we knew he would


I'm so sorry to hear this, dear. Are they able to manage his pain? And do you have help taking care of him?


----------



## bisbee

Dear Cilifene...I think about you and your husband often.


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope he isn't in much pain.





ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, dear. Are they able to manage his pain? And do you have help taking care of him?





bisbee said:


> Dear Cilifene...I think about you and your husband often.



Thanks so much!!! 

Luckily he has no pain  His brain metastasis has given him epileptic seizures. More medication more side effects more medication for the side effects  
I don’t need help at the moment - but we are getting some things to help, such as a wheelchair for the days when the epilepsy prevents him to go to the bathroom without falling constantly 

Not every day is bad!


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Luckily he has no pain  His brain metastasis has given him epileptic seizures. More medication more side effects more medication for the side effects
> I don’t need help at the moment - but we are getting some things to help, such as a wheelchair for the days when the epilepsy prevents him to go to the bathroom without falling constantly
> 
> Not every day is bad!



thinking of both of you, Cilifene


----------



## Chanbal

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Luckily he has no pain  His brain metastasis has given him epileptic seizures. More medication more side effects more medication for the side effects
> I don’t need help at the moment - but we are getting some things to help, such as a wheelchair for the days when the epilepsy prevents him to go to the bathroom without falling constantly
> 
> Not every day is bad!


I'm very sorry Cilifene for your sad news. Sending my best wishes to both.


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> thinking of both of you, Cilifene


Thank you dear 19flowers! 



Chanbal said:


> I'm very sorry Cilifene for your sad news. Sending my best wishes to both.


Thanks very much Chanbal! and welcome 
I started carers leave two months ago - he is only 51...


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ!  He is getting worse every week. As we knew he would


I’m so sorry, Cilifene


----------



## chessmont

skyqueen said:


> What a shame...poor thing! 8 weeks
> Post a pic of your new baby!



The new baby, Boris!  11 weeks and 23 lbs of Energizer Bunny!  Sorry been very very busy with some things in life right now, have been on PF so rarely lately...


----------



## ElainePG

chessmont said:


> View attachment 4606282
> 
> 
> The new baby, Boris!  11 weeks and 23 lbs of Energizer Bunny!  Sorry been very very busy with some things in life right now, have been on PF so rarely lately...


I’m amazed that you got Boris to sit still long enough to grab the photo! You can just tell he’s rarin’ to run.
What handsome dude!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Luckily he has no pain  His brain metastasis has given him epileptic seizures. More medication more side effects more medication for the side effects
> I don’t need help at the moment - but we are getting some things to help, such as a wheelchair for the days when the epilepsy prevents him to go to the bathroom without falling constantly
> 
> Not every day is bad!


We are here for you 24/7


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> I’m so sorry, Cilifene





skyqueen said:


> We are here for you 24/7


----------



## Happycantwait

Cilifene said:


>


Cilifene, I am a new member but longtime lurker. I just want to express my heartfelt sympathy. You seem like a great person and I’m sure your hubby is too.


----------



## Cilifene

Happycantwait said:


> Cilifene, I am a new member but longtime lurker. I just want to express my heartfelt sympathy. You seem like a great person and I’m sure your hubby is too.



Thank you very much, that’s very kind of you!!!  And welcome  Everyone here is so kind and caring


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thank you very much, that’s very kind of you!!!  And welcome  Everyone here is so kind and caring


You and your husband are tucked in my heart, dear @Cilifene .


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You and your husband are tucked in my heart, dear @Cilifene .



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

Very quiet on here! 
Everyone getting ready for Christmas/ Hanukkah?
I treated myself to Botox/injectables 3 weeks ago. Now that the bruising has subsided...looks pretty good. Just enough!
I'm ready for the holidays


----------



## bisbee

We celebrate Hanukkah...I just get gifts for my grandchildren.  I ordered them adorable prints from an artist on Etsy...the one for my grandson is all Harry Potter characters and items...it’s ABCs.  My granddaughter’s is all Disney princesses with captions under each...”Be Brave”, “Be Charitable”, etc..  I framed them...and they are each also getting cash...that’s what they really want.  I did get my son and DIL an Instant Pot...the Star Wars one (Darth Vader).  They and their children are huge fans of that stuff...Star Wars, Disney, Harry Potter, you name it.  Other than that, we go to a Christmas Day brunch every year to celebrate my stepdaughter’s birthday...she will be 32.  Her mother continues this every year...I guess it will continue until (if) she ever gets married.  I make deviled eggs...they are very popular!  

I hope everyone is well and anticipating a happy holiday season!

SQ...glad you are happy with your Botox etc..  I have toyed with the idea of getting Botox for my “elevens”, but probably won’t.  I just started doing gua sha using a tool I ordered.  That is probably about the limit for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Hello, @skyqueen and @bisbee ! 

@skyqueen , congrats on making the decision to treat yourself to Botox & injectables. I've thought about it, but because of the RA I'm concerned that I might have a reaction. I have recently started getting monthly facials, which I think is making a difference. Not to lines, obviously, but I do think that that the texture of my face is better. No more redness or dullness. 

@bisbee I love the gifts you bought for your grandchildren! Isn't Etsy the best? I've found so many nice thengs from that site. I especially love the Disney princess empowerment prints for your granddaughter. When I was little, we all wanted to be Cinderella, but our only goal was to get married and live happily ever after! I'm glad there are better message for little girls these days.

Things are pretty quiet on this side of the continent. No major plans for Hanukkah, since it's only the two of us. Just the traditional candle-lighting and potato latkes.

And my birthday is on the 25th, so while much of the country is opening presents, DH will be making my birthday dinner (he always makes coq au vin… the one gourmet-ish meal he knows how to cook) and we'll have a little feast. If my Mom feels up to it, she'll join us. Her health has seriously begun to fail this past year, so she has good days and bad days. It's been hard. I'm just very glad that I can be there for her.


----------



## bisbee

Happy Christmas Birthday to you Elaine!  My husband’s ex used to do stockings on the mantle for this brunch, which I never understood (Jewish on all sides).  I was pleased when she stopped it a while ago.  I have never understood celebrating Christmas as a “secular” holiday in a Jewish home, but to each their own.  I don’t consider it a secular holiday.


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> Happy Christmas Birthday to you Elaine!  My husband’s ex used to do stockings on the mantle for this brunch, which I never understood (Jewish on all sides).  I was pleased when she stopped it a while ago.  I have never understood celebrating Christmas as a “secular” holiday in a Jewish home, but to each their own.  I don’t consider it a secular holiday.


When I was a child, I felt very left out when everyone was having Christmas. We lived in an area where there weren't many other Jews. We made Christmas things at school. All my friends would be talking about what they did for Christmas and what they got. The only thing we did differently in our home was open our presents on Christmas rather than on the nights of Hanukkah, which were often on school days. I always said it was because my parents didn't want to buy me 8 presents!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> When I was a child, I felt very left out when everyone was having Christmas. We lived in an area where there weren't many other Jews. We made Christmas things at school. All my friends would be talking about what they did for Christmas and what they got. The only thing we did differently in our home was open our presents on Christmas rather than on the nights of Hanukkah, which were often on school days.* I always said it was because my parents didn't want to buy me 8 presents*!


Oh, @whateve , I'm sorry you didn't get 8 presents for Hanukkah… for me, that was the most fun part! Little teeny presents on the first seven nights, and then the large(ish) one on the last night. It's a very fond memory for me. It wasn't the presents themselves as much as the rituals, and having the holiday last for eight nights. Most of my friends weren't Jewish, so I felt special!


----------



## bisbee

We never did 8 presents for our kids...probably because my parents didn’t either.  My son and DIL do 8 presents for my grandchildren...and I am happy about that.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Hello, @skyqueen and @bisbee !
> 
> @skyqueen , congrats on making the decision to treat yourself to Botox & injectables. I've thought about it, but because of the RA I'm concerned that I might have a reaction. I have recently started getting monthly facials, which I think is making a difference. Not to lines, obviously, but I do think that that the texture of my face is better. No more redness or dullness.
> 
> @bisbee I love the gifts you bought for your grandchildren! Isn't Etsy the best? I've found so many nice thengs from that site. I especially love the Disney princess empowerment prints for your granddaughter. When I was little, we all wanted to be Cinderella, but our only goal was to get married and live happily ever after! I'm glad there are better message for little girls these days.
> 
> Things are pretty quiet on this side of the continent. No major plans for Hanukkah, since it's only the two of us. Just the traditional candle-lighting and potato latkes.
> 
> And my birthday is on the 25th, so while much of the country is opening presents, DH will be making my birthday dinner (he always makes coq au vin… the one gourmet-ish meal he knows how to cook) and we'll have a little feast. If my Mom feels up to it, she'll join us. Her health has seriously begun to fail this past year, so she has good days and bad days. It's been hard. I'm just very glad that I can be there for her.


Happy Birthday, dear Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday, dear Elaine!


Thanks you, sweetie!


----------



## Izzy48

Happy Birthday, Elaine! Hope you had a great one.

Cilifene, thinking of you and your DH. Thankful there is no pain and wishing you both some good days.

Skyqueen, food on you for getting ready for the holidays with a refresher to your face.

Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Happy Birthday, Elaine! Hope you had a great one.
> 
> Cilifene, thinking of you and your DH. Thankful there is no pain and wishing you both some good days.
> 
> Skyqueen, food on you for getting ready for the holidays with a refresher to your face.
> 
> Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to all!



Thanks Izzy, the situation has changed though. 
We are now hospitalized on palliativ. He is allowed home for some hours tonight though! 
We expect to come home at the end of the week.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Izzy, the situation has changed though.
> We are now hospitalized on palliativ. He is allowed home for some hours tonight though!
> We expect to come home at the end of the week.


Cilifene, words fail me but I want you to know I think of you both every day and you are in my heart as is your husband. More than anything I wish there was something I could say to help.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, words fail me but I want you to know I think of you both every day and you are in my heart as is your husband. More than anything I wish there was something I could say to help.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


>


I hope you had a lovely Christmas Eve...always thinking of you and DH. Sending prayers! 
Merry Christmas and a wonderful Hanukkah to all my fabulous tPF friends


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene, on Christmas Day sending you and your husband warmest wishes.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I hope you had a lovely Christmas Eve...always thinking of you and DH. Sending prayers!
> Merry Christmas and a wonderful Hanukkah to all my fabulous tPF friends



Thanks SQ, It went well. We hope to get home Friday - fingers crossed 
We was allowed to get a small trip home today - needless to say how ecstatic Ymer got when he saw DH 




bisbee said:


> Cilifene, on Christmas Day sending you and your husband warmest wishes.



Thanks very much bisbee


----------



## Cilifene

Btw, I don’t think I’ve showed you my new to me Chanel Jumbo 

I never thought I would dare a Chanel in lamb. But I just looove the look, and when I saw this at a great price in almost new condition I couldn’t resist. 

Jumbo in black lamb with silver hw


----------



## Cilifene

One more


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 4623191


Cilifene,   sending good thoughts and prayers for you and your husband - I love your new Chanel - the silver HW is so gorgeous!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,   sending good thoughts and prayers for you and your husband - I love your new Chanel - the silver HW is so gorgeous!



Thank you sweetie!  Yeah, you and I silver persons


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Thank you sweetie!  Yeah, you and I silver persons


My one and only Chanel has silver hardware.  I wouldn’t have bought with gold.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 4623191


That's a gorgeous Chanel bag, @Cilifene . Of course, silver hardware on black is "your" look!

Thinking of you and your DH on this day after Christmas.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 4623191


What can I say...just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> That's a gorgeous Chanel bag, @Cilifene . Of course, silver hardware on black is "your" look!
> 
> Thinking of you and your DH on this day after Christmas.




Thanks dear! He’s allowed to come home for the weekend - fingers crossed that he’ll be okay.  



skyqueen said:


> What can I say...just GORGEOUS!



Thanks SQ!


----------



## skyqueen

Happy and Safe New Year to everyone!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Happy and Safe New Year to everyone!



Thanks dear SQ   I wish everyone a Happy New Year too  
DH is home from the hospital   Extremely tiered and a little weak. We have a nurse coming every day just to see how he’s doing.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy and Safe New Year to everyone!


And the same to you, dear.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear SQ   I wish everyone a Happy New Year too
> DH is home from the hospital   Extremely tiered and a little weak. We have a nurse coming every day just to see how he’s doing.


Happy New Year to you and your DH, dear. I’m glad the two of you are able to be home together, and also that you are getting support so you don’t have to do it all yourself.
Sending you hugs.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear SQ   I wish everyone a Happy New Year too
> DH is home from the hospital   Extremely tiered and a little weak. We have a nurse coming every day just to see how he’s doing.


Have a wonderful New Year, dear Cilifene...give DH a big kiss for me!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Happy New Year to you and your DH, dear. I’m glad the two of you are able to be home together, and also that you are getting support so you don’t have to do it all yourself.
> Sending you hugs.


How was your birthday?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> How was your birthday?


It was lovely! DH made a delicious dinner, Mom felt well enough to join us, and then… dessert. 

What can I say? I may be getting up there in years, but on the inside I'm still nine years old!


----------



## Chanbal

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It was lovely! DH made a delicious dinner, Mom felt well enough to join us, and then… dessert.
> 
> What can I say? I may be getting up there in years, but on the inside I'm still nine years old!
> 
> View attachment 4628103


I'm with you Elaine, I love the cake and the way it is decorated! Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone seen one of the Mlouye bags IRL? I have seen a couple of pictures I showing their bags and I do like the styles on the whole. Plus the price is quite reasonable. I ordered this one in royal blue:

https://www.mlouye.com/products/stu...roduct&utm_term=link&utm_source=OrderlyEmails

An early birthday present! Any thoughts?

Also, a good friend sent  a fabulous jacket for me as a birthday gift.  Frankly, living in the climate I do, I had never heard of this brand. I was so stunned at the beauty and quality I was simply knocked out. Actually humbled by their generosity. More than likely all of you are aware of this brand. Hope it gets cold where I can wear it before winter is over.

https://www.overland.com/products/olivia-spanish-merino-shearling-sheepskin-bomber-jacket-14224


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 4623191


So beautiful! Thinking of you and DH, always on my mind.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Happy and Safe New Year to everyone!


And to you, dear friend!


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> And to you, dear friend!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen one of the Mlouye bags IRL? I have seen a couple of pictures I showing their bags and I do like the styles on the whole. Plus the price is quite reasonable. I ordered this one in royal blue:
> 
> https://www.mlouye.com/products/stu...roduct&utm_term=link&utm_source=OrderlyEmails
> 
> An early birthday present! Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, a good friend sent  a fabulous jacket for me as a birthday gift.  Frankly, living in the climate I do, I had never heard of this brand. I was so stunned at the beauty and quality I was simply knocked out. Actually humbled by their generosity. More than likely all of you are aware of this brand. Hope it gets cold where I can wear it before winter is over.
> 
> https://www.overland.com/products/olivia-spanish-merino-shearling-sheepskin-bomber-jacket-14224


Wow, @Izzy48 , that shearling jacket is beyond gorgeous! Not only does it look super-warm, it also looks soft and cuddly. How loving of your friend. 

I kind of hate to wish you snow out there, but I do hope you get some chilly temperatures so you can snuggle up in it!

Also, what an interesting handbag! I like that it can be carried wither by the strap or as a clutch. It really pretty in the royal blue.

Happy early birthday… I hope you treat yourself to a pretty cake!


----------



## bisbee

We adopted 2 kittens on Sunday!  Hailey and Trudy...we didn’t change the names, since they are both 5 or 6 months old.  They are not related!  Hailey was found frozen in the snow...she was taken to a vet and “thawed out”...it is a miracle she is alive!  She is friendly...Trudy is shy but it will just take time...they are a bonded pair.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Trudy on top, Hailey on the bottom.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> We adopted 2 kittens on Sunday!  Hailey and Trudy...we didn’t change the names, since they are both 5 or 6 months old.  They are not related!  Hailey was found frozen in the snow...she was taken to a vet and “thawed out”...it is a miracle she is alive!  She is friendly...Trudy is shy but it will just take time...they are a bonded pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634015
> View attachment 4634016
> 
> 
> Trudy on top, Hailey on the bottom.



They are so cute - luckily for them that you adopted them


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> We adopted 2 kittens on Sunday!  Hailey and Trudy...we didn’t change the names, since they are both 5 or 6 months old.  They are not related!  Hailey was found frozen in the snow...she was taken to a vet and “thawed out”...it is a miracle she is alive!  She is friendly...Trudy is shy but it will just take time...they are a bonded pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634015
> View attachment 4634016
> 
> 
> Trudy on top, Hailey on the bottom.


Good for you, Bis...I hope Hailey and Trudy know how lucky they are to have you as their mother!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> We adopted 2 kittens on Sunday!  Hailey and Trudy...we didn’t change the names, since they are both 5 or 6 months old.  They are not related!  Hailey was found frozen in the snow...she was taken to a vet and “thawed out”...it is a miracle she is alive!  She is friendly...Trudy is shy but it will just take time...they are a bonded pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634015
> View attachment 4634016
> 
> 
> Trudy on top, Hailey on the bottom.


They are both so sweet... and so fortunate to have been scooped up into your loving home.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Thinking of you and your husband Cilifene. Holding you both in my heart. Sending you love and goodness.


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Thinking of you and your husband Cilifene. Holding you both in my heart. Sending you love and goodness.



Thank you very much BPS!!!


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> @skyqueen, can't wait to see how your eggs, well should I say Pete's eggs, all produce! Does the male tend the eggs or does the female? You have probably answered but I am so behind in reading I won't ever catch up.
> 
> @barbee, the pictures of the Ferragamo are below. The leather is pebble where the Gucci is smooth. I thought the pebble leather would be more durable but it is as soft as the Gucci ( the Gucci leather is wonderful). It was in its dust cover in the floor of the closet and I put some shoes on top of it. There is already a pressure mark on the leather flap from the shoes which were also in a dust cover.  I have been too careless recently.
> 
> @elaine, thanks for the advice on the bag. You are absolutely right about the reason it needed to be swapped or sold.
> 
> @Cilifene, love your new Chanel. You couldn't have picked better!  Thinking of you and your husband always.


Hi Izzy!  I have not been posting lately, bur found myself drooling over the Ferragamo Margot bag(who knows why??!!) and remembered you traded with a friend for this bag.  I had to hunt for the post, but did find it.  Are you using the bag?  If so, can you give me a run down--is it heavy, easy or difficult to open?  Did the crease come out?  Is it the small, or medium size?  I am interested in the small, but really, every other day I seem to become interested in a different bag.  It never ends.  In scrolling through, I remember seeing you had some bag issues--one you ordered and quickly sent back... then a Mulberry( I can't remember how that one is doing..)  any other new ones?
Any one else with a new bag?  
Cilifene, I saw (months ago) your new Chanel--don't think I even commented on it, but it is beautiful!  How is your husband?  I think about you both often.  Sending prayers to you.


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> We adopted 2 kittens on Sunday!  Hailey and Trudy...we didn’t change the names, since they are both 5 or 6 months old.  They are not related!  Hailey was found frozen in the snow...she was taken to a vet and “thawed out”...it is a miracle she is alive!  She is friendly...Trudy is shy but it will just take time...they are a bonded pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634015
> View attachment 4634016
> 
> 
> Trudy on top, Hailey on the bottom.


Just precious! Happy for you!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> Hi Izzy!  I have not been posting lately, bur found myself drooling over the Ferragamo Margot bag(who knows why??!!) and remembered you traded with a friend for this bag.  I had to hunt for the post, but did find it.  Are you using the bag?  If so, can you give me a run down--is it heavy, easy or difficult to open?  Did the crease come out?  Is it the small, or medium size?  I am interested in the small, but really, every other day I seem to become interested in a different bag.  It never ends.  In scrolling through, I remember seeing you had some bag issues--one you ordered and quickly sent back... then a Mulberry( I can't remember how that one is doing..)  any other new ones?
> Any one else with a new bag?
> Cilifene, I saw (months ago) your new Chanel--don't think I even commented on it, but it is beautiful!  How is your husband?  I think about you both often.  Sending prayers to you.



I ordered a brand of bag I have read about  recently to treat myself for a gift. It is not expensive and it is  unusual.  It took forever to get here (only arrived Saturday) and I will try to post a picture tomorrow. I bought two Mulberry bags (can't believe I did that) from their new styles. Both are the Iris and the leather is soft and supple, well dyed and stitched, beautiful braided handle, nice shoulder strap but not long enough for me to use as a cross body.  Of all the bags I have ever purchased, they have gotten the most attention and comments and all are positive.  I bought the large one first and then the small one. I love both bags and don't regret it at all. The Ferragamo (recommended by Skyqueen and I have never missed on her recommendation) is excellent. It is considered a medium sized bag but holds my things. It's light weight, easy to have on my shoulder and gets a lot of compliments. There is a split in the center and several inside pockets. I didn't know about the green color but I like it. The crease did come out and it has turned out to be a positive experience for me. Also, the leather seems to be excellent. Truth be told, if I hadn't bought two Iris bags I would purchase the new belted Bayswater shoulder bag from Mulberry. However, I can't do that. Do remember I still sell a bag for every bag I purchase. So I just sold two YVL's and another Gucci and a Prada. For the small, inexpensive bag I ordered i won't be selling a bag since it is not my usual type of bag plus it is well under what I normally pay. There is a new Prada called a calfskin leather envelop bag. In my opinion, it a fabulous bag and one which could be carried for a life time. As usual it is over $3000. Givenchy has one which is fabulous, the Mystic which comes in just under $3000 for the small one. My daughter thinks it looks like an old lady bag but it is lovely and a classic. When she said that, I told her maybe that's why I like it because I am an old lady. As you can imagine her respense was, Oh Mom!!! Too much from me!!


----------



## bisbee

Oh Izzy48...I really love the Iris.    Not good for me...I am not spending due to DH having to close his store...and mucho financial burdens requiring me to pay for everything!  But...I do love that bag.  Maybe as a birthday present to myself in a few months...


----------



## Izzy48

bisbee said:


> Oh Izzy48...I really love the Iris.    Not good for me...I am not spending due to DH having to close his store...and mucho financial burdens requiring me to pay for everything!  But...I do love that bag.  Maybe as a birthday present to myself in a few months...


/

Isn't it always the way it is? Just when we think we can breathe in life something else happens. Sorry your husband has to close his store. Just miserable. Frankly, I over spent so much I cannot buy any bags this year except the mlouy I recently purchased. I am cutting back and since I have sold so many of my bags I have none to spare. I don't regret selling the bags. Hope you get an Iris. They are truly lovely bags and you will love it.


----------



## Izzy48

Barbee and anyone else who has seen this brand. It is the mlouy and it is an interesting bag. Well constructed with its unusual angles which gives more space. Two ways to carry it, a short shoulder strap and a most unusual handle. It is part suede (the interior is all suede and the darker blue is a glossy leather. It certainly isn't for everyone but I like it and will use it. I tried to show one corner on the front where you can see the angles on the bag. It is made and mailed from Turkey. It also was well and beautifully packaged.


----------



## barbee

I have missed these posts on bags!  Thanks, Izzy, for your update.  I also think the Iris appears to be a great bag.  If you are receiving compliments, it is  icing on the cake,  We love our bags, and it's so nice when others do also.
My problem, still, after.. ahem, being older, more mature, I still make mistakes on clothes and bags.  To rephrase, I can love a bag, want it, then soon I realize it does not work for me--too heavy, wrong color choice, etc.  Luckily, the lower price ones I have been able to sell on Ebay.
I also adhere to the "one in, one out" method of justification, but this last time around, I had to give 2 bags to my daughter, to keep this policy on track. One was a Chloe(too heavy for me) but she is in love with it. 
Also, I am easily influenced! I saw an on- line post, mentioning a vintage Coach bag, so I quickly looked on Ebay.  End result, I bought one from 1998, brand new, and actually I love it.  So I thought about buying more vintage, but wait--how many of that genre do I need?
 I have a Saint Laurent Lou camera bag which  I do love for the summer(its a bright pink) and now think I need another.  But do I really???
That brings me to the Ferragamo Margot.  Let's see how long I continue to want it. Truthfully, it looks like a classic bag which can stay with me forever.  But would it?

Do the rest of you have these issues?

I am thinking I should line my bags up and see which one has to go.  Resale for some will be really bad, and 1-2 I only use rarely, but cannot give up, due to a very functional style.  One of those is my Sophie Hulme, now a brand no longer being made, but such a great black bag, just the right size, with both top handle and shoulder strap.  I take it on vacations, then get very tired of it.  However, it has it's place forever.  Others may need to go on the chopping block.  Sigh.

Enough from me!  Do any others have new bags?


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Barbee and anyone else who has seen this brand. It is the mlouy and it is an interesting bag. Well constructed with its unusual angles which gives more space. Two ways to carry it, a short shoulder strap and a most unusual handle. It is part suede (the interior is all suede and the darker blue is a glossy leather. It certainly isn't for everyone but I like it and will use it. I tried to show one corner on the front where you can see the angles on the bag. It is made and mailed from Turkey. It also was well and beautifully packaged.


That is one interesting bag!  It seems very functional with the side handle.  You will need to let us know how it feels when you use the side handle?  The color of the suede is beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

barbee said:


> That is one interesting bag!  It seems very functional with the side handle.  You will need to let us know how it feels when you use the side handle?  The color of the suede is beautiful!


I am the same as you about bags. Some of the poor decisions I have made about bags are just ridiculous. In addition, I get so tired of my bags so easily but it has to stop. I know what you mean about Coach. My good friend gave me a Coach bag (I think summer 2019) so it is relatively new. I think it is a wonderful bag and I have used it quite a lot. It has a long crossbody and a metal handle which I genuinely like. The leather is so soft. Here are the pictures.


----------



## BigPurseSue

barbee said:


> I have missed these posts on bags!  Thanks, Izzy, for your update.  I also think the Iris appears to be a great bag.  If you are receiving compliments, it is  icing on the cake,  We love our bags, and it's so nice when others do also.
> My problem, still, after.. ahem, being older, more mature, I still make mistakes on clothes and bags.  To rephrase, I can love a bag, want it, then soon I realize it does not work for me--too heavy, wrong color choice, etc.  Luckily, the lower price ones I have been able to sell on Ebay.
> I also adhere to the "one in, one out" method of justification, but this last time around, I had to give 2 bags to my daughter, to keep this policy on track. One was a Chloe(too heavy for me) but she is in love with it.
> Also, I am easily influenced! I saw an on- line post, mentioning a vintage Coach bag, so I quickly looked on Ebay.  End result, I bought one from 1998, brand new, and actually I love it.  So I thought about buying more vintage, but wait--how many of that genre do I need?
> I have a Saint Laurent Lou camera bag which  I do love for the summer(its a bright pink) and now think I need another.  But do I really???
> That brings me to the Ferragamo Margot.  Let's see how long I continue to want it. Truthfully, it looks like a classic bag which can stay with me forever.  But would it?
> 
> Do the rest of you have these issues?
> 
> I am thinking I should line my bags up and see which one has to go.  Resale for some will be really bad, and 1-2 I only use rarely, but cannot give up, due to a very functional style.  One of those is my Sophie Hulme, now a brand no longer being made, but such a great black bag, just the right size, with both top handle and shoulder strap.  I take it on vacations, then get very tired of it.  However, it has it's place forever.  Others may need to go on the chopping block.  Sigh.
> 
> Enough from me!  Do any others have new bags?



Do the rest of us have issues? Oh fer sure! It's extraordinary how I will buy things knowing full well it's not well-suited for me and I might not wear it much, but I still buy it because darnit I like it! And then I can't get it out of my closet because darnit I STILL like it! 

I bought one of those cute Radley bags with the appliques of scotty dogs romping in the snow knowing full well it would be impractical for me in winter. I have a black coat that will dye transfer on the white bag. The shoulder strap is too narrow to be comfortable. The bag is too small for anything but grocery shopping. But even though I've yet to carry it, darnit I STILL like it!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I am the same as you about bags. Some of the poor decisions I have made about bags are just ridiculous. In addition, I get so tired of my bags so easily but it has to stop. I know what you mean about Coach. My good friend gave me a Coach bag (I think summer 2019) so it is relatively new. I think it is a wonderful bag and I have used it quite a lot. It has a long crossbody and a metal handle which I genuinely like. The leather is so soft. Here are the pictures.


That's a very sharp-looking bag, @Izzy48 ! I just love the color blocking. Is it lightweight to carry? These days (sigh) that's the first thing I ask when I'm considering a bag. Comfort first. Fashion second.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Do the rest of us have issues? Oh fer sure! It's extraordinary how I will buy things knowing full well it's not well-suited for me and I might not wear it much, but I still buy it because darnit I like it! And then I can't get it out of my closet because darnit I STILL like it!
> 
> I bought one of those cute Radley bags with the appliques of scotty dogs romping in the snow knowing full well it would be impractical for me in winter. I have a black coat that will dye transfer on the white bag. The shoulder strap is too narrow to be comfortable. The bag is too small for anything but grocery shopping. But even though I've yet to carry it, darnit I STILL like it!


It sounds adorable! Maybe it would be good for grocery shopping in the summer???


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> *Also, I am easily influenced!* I saw an on- line post, mentioning a vintage Coach bag, so I quickly looked on Ebay.  End result, I bought one from 1998, brand new, and actually I love it.  So I thought about buying more vintage, but wait--how many of that genre do I need?
> I have a Saint Laurent Lou camera bag which  I do love for the summer(its a bright pink) and now think I need another.  But do I really???


I'm prone to being easily influenced also, and it can be a real problem! With bags but also with other types of clothing. (And makeup. And perfume. And candles. And…)

I'm on a different thread (it's called "Shopping Your Closet") where one of the things we do is post our shopping goals for the year. One member has instituted a policy for herself that I think is excellent and that I'm going to try. She has a 30-day waiting period for new purchases. So when I see an article that raves about a new line of cashmere sweaters, for example, instead of going directly to the company's web site and ordering one (or two… or three), I put it on my Waiting List and see whether I'm still desperate for it in 30 days. Or even in five days! I've found that for the most part, my excitement dies down in a matter of hours, if not days.

Of course, in my case, this little rule does NOT apply to Hermès scarves!  The new S/S20 scarves hit the web site at the end of December, and I fell hard for this one.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> It sounds adorable! Maybe it would be good for grocery shopping in the summer???



I've truly considered that. But then I worry it might look a bit odd carrying a bag with little dogs romping through the snow in July. On the other hand it is Pick N' Save and who is even going to notice? 



ElainePG said:


> I'm prone to being easily influenced also, and it can be a real problem! With bags but also with other types of clothing. (And makeup. And perfume. And candles. And…)
> 
> I'm on a different thread (it's called "Shopping Your Closet") where one of the things we do is post our shopping goals for the year. One member has instituted a policy for herself that I think is excellent and that I'm going to try. She has a 30-day waiting period for new purchases. So when I see an article that raves about a new line of cashmere sweaters, for example, instead of going directly to the company's web site and ordering one (or two… or three), I put it on my Waiting List and see whether I'm still desperate for it in 30 days. Or even in five days! I've found that for the most part, my excitement dies down in a matter of hours, if not days.
> 
> Of course, in my case, this little rule does NOT apply to Hermès scarves!  The new S/S20 scarves hit the web site at the end of December, and I fell hard for this one.
> 
> View attachment 4648103



I like that 30-day rule! I have a 48-hour rule. If I bookmark something I like and have forgotten it within 48 hours the bookmark gets deleted. As I grow older and more forgetful this becomes a more and more effective technique to curb unnecessary spending.  

I LOVE your Plumes scarf, Elaine!  That design is just amazing and that is my favorite CW. It looks gorgeous on you.

As you may have noticed I've become a scarfie. Although I follow the Hermes scarf threads avidly I've yet to take the plunge to buy one. Every time I'm on the verge I spot a vintage Ferragamo on ebay that I like much more. And of course it's a fraction of the cost. Ferragamo's pastels, flowers and animals are my thing.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I'm prone to being easily influenced also, and it can be a real problem! With bags but also with other types of clothing. (And makeup. And perfume. And candles. And…)
> 
> I'm on a different thread (it's called "Shopping Your Closet") where one of the things we do is post our shopping goals for the year. One member has instituted a policy for herself that I think is excellent and that I'm going to try. She has a 30-day waiting period for new purchases. So when I see an article that raves about a new line of cashmere sweaters, for example, instead of going directly to the company's web site and ordering one (or two… or three), I put it on my Waiting List and see whether I'm still desperate for it in 30 days. Or even in five days! I've found that for the most part, my excitement dies down in a matter of hours, if not days.
> 
> Of course, in my case, this little rule does NOT apply to Hermès scarves!  The new S/S20 scarves hit the web site at the end of December, and I fell hard for this one.
> 
> View attachment 4648103


Elaine, that is a beautiful scarf, especially how you have styled it.
I know what you mean about a bag being functional first, then fashionable.  But, that being said, fashionable does play a big part.  I give them equal billing.  
What you said about the 30 day waiting period is so true.  If a handbag is not on sale, within 30 days common sense should hopefully kick in.  However, it does not always work for me.  How I have pined after a bag for months, then, when received, realize the funcitonality is not all there.  Of course I don't realize that day 1, only after it's too late to return.  Usually I am in love with the looks.  Time then proves the bag is not functional.  
Well, gulp, I did order a bag from Fashionphile yesterday.  They have a sale in progress, plus the bag was 10% off prior to that, plus the condition was new.  The color will be the factor when  received.  Their shipping system is slow moving, as it has to cross the US, so  takes about a week.  Anticipation is always fun.  My mother used to order from QVC, and I believe  waiting for the items is part of the enjoyment of the process.


----------



## barbee

BigPurseSue said:


> I've truly considered that. But then I worry it might look a bit odd carrying a bag with little dogs romping through the snow in July. On the other hand it is Pick N' Save and who is even going to notice?
> 
> 
> 
> I like that 30-day rule! I have a 48-hour rule. If I bookmark something I like and have forgotten it within 48 hours the bookmark gets deleted. As I grow older and more forgetful this becomes a more and more effective technique to curb unnecessary spending.
> 
> I LOVE your Plumes scarf, Elaine!  That design is just amazing and that is my favorite CW. It looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> As you may have noticed I've become a scarfie. Although I follow the Hermes scarf threads avidly I've yet to take the plunge to buy one. Every time I'm on the verge I spot a vintage Ferragamo on ebay that I like much more. And of course it's a fraction of the cost. Ferragamo's pastels, flowers and animals are my thing.



Sue, why don't you show us some pics of your scarves?  I only have one Hermes and do not seem to wear it.  I did get a Christian Lacroix (?) while on vacation last summer.  The guide on our river boat had one, and everyone was after her as to where it came from, so she told us the store.  Of course when at the store, we saw others from the boat shopping there!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Elaine, that is a beautiful scarf, especially how you have styled it.
> I know what you mean about a bag being functional first, then fashionable.  But, that being said, fashionable does play a big part.  I give them equal billing.
> What you said about the 30 day waiting period is so true.  If a handbag is not on sale, within 30 days common sense should hopefully kick in.  However, it does not always work for me.  How I have pined after a bag for months, then, when received, realize the funcitonality is not all there.  Of course I don't realize that day 1, only after it's too late to return.  Usually I am in love with the looks.  Time then proves the bag is not functional.
> Well, gulp, I did order a bag from Fashionphile yesterday.  They have a sale in progress, plus the bag was 10% off prior to that, plus the condition was new.  The color will be the factor when  received.  Their shipping system is slow moving, as it has to cross the US, so  takes about a week.  Anticipation is always fun.  My mother used to order from QVC, and I believe  waiting for the items is part of the enjoyment of the process.


Can't wait to see your new treasure, @barbee … I hope it brings  you joy!

Fashionphile sent me an email about their sale. I deleted it before I could be tempted. Now I want to go to their site and see what goodies I can find. Gah!


----------



## Cilifene

Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now


No words, dear @Cilifene except to send you love, strength and prayers.


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, I am almost 50 and wondering is it too old/weird to carry a red bag?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Thinking of you and sending much love @Cilifene


----------



## whateve

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I am almost 50 and wondering is it too old/weird to carry a red bag?


Absolutely not. I love my red and other brightly colored bags. It never occurred to me that I could be too old for a particular color.


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now


I'm sorry. Sending you hugs.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now



Thinking of you and sending my love...


----------



## Chanbal

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now


I'm very sorry Cilifene,  sending you and your husband lots of positive energy to get through this tough phase.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now


Just know we all are with you in thoughts and prayers.   Hugs also.


----------



## barbee

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I am almost 50 and wondering is it too old/weird to carry a red bag?


Why would you even have that idea???!!!  Of course not.  I am 64 (yikes) and only will NOT wear ripped jeans.  Red bags, yes!!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now


So sorry Cilifene...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Chanbal

barbee said:


> Why would you even have that idea???!!!  Of course not.  I am 64 (yikes) and only will NOT wear ripped jeans.  Red bags, yes!!


Completely agree with the above.
Minor suggestion: did NOT wear ripped jeans *YET *


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> Completely agree with the above.
> Minor suggestion: did NOT wear ripped jeans *YET *


Not ripped, but I will wear skinny jeans. In fact, the pair I'm wearing now are from a teenage store (Hollister.) I wonder if I'm their oldest customer.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now



Oh Cilifene!  My prayers and hopes are with you.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now


Thinking of you and your DH, my dear @Cilifene . Sending love.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thinking of you and your DH, my dear @Cilifene . Sending love.



Thanks Elaine! *And THANK you to all of you!*


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Sorry my absence DH is back at palliativ hospital - I’m with him 24/7 except when going home every other day to feed the cats.
> Life is hard at the moment - have been some time now


My prayers are with you and your husband


----------



## skyqueen

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I am almost 50 and wondering is it too old/weird to carry a red bag?


Absolutely NOT! I own 2 red bags and love them...I'm a lot older then you. All black outfit with a red bag, shoes/boots and scarf/shawl, divine


----------



## skyqueen

Checking in to see how our wonderful @Cilifene is doing. We are here for you if you need to vent


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely NOT! I own 2 red bags and love them...I'm a lot older then you. All black outfit with a red bag, shoes/boots and scarf/shawl, divine


Ditto to this... and I’m older than you are!!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Checking in to see how our wonderful @Cilifene is doing. We are here for you if you need to vent



Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


Cilifene, my heart goes out to you.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene, my heart goes out to you.  I am so sorry.



Thank you barbee!


----------



## Karensrealestate

I am so sad and sorry to hear this. Heartbreaking. Wishing you peace in the coming days, dearest Cilifene.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


My heart goes out to you, dear friend. You will have a lot to do, in the next few days...sending you love and strength.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Oh Cilifene, I am so so sorry. Sending you much love and wishes for peace and comfort.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died



Cilifene,   My heart is breaking for you -- I am so sorry - thinking of you and praying for strength and comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## Cilifene

Karensrealestate said:


> I am so sad and sorry to hear this. Heartbreaking. Wishing you peace in the coming days, dearest Cilifene.


Thanks very much.


skyqueen said:


> My heart goes out to you, dear friend. You will have a lot to do, in the next few days...sending you love and strength.


Thanks SQ


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,   My heart is breaking for you -- I am so sorry - thinking of you and praying for strength and comfort in the days ahead.


Thanks


----------



## ivdw

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


I am so sorry to read this and wish you al the strength in the world..


----------



## climbgirl

So very sorry Cilifene to hear about your DH.  Sending hugs and prayers to you.  May you find comfort and peace in wonderful memories of him and know that he is now pain free.


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


I'm so very sorry.


----------



## 19flowers

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,   My heart is breaking for you -- I am so sorry - thinking of you and praying for strength and comfort in the days ahead.





Cilifene said:


> Thanks



Cilifene,   I wish I could cross the ocean and be there with you during this time.   Sending love to you, my purse sister.


----------



## Cilifene

ivdw said:


> I am so sorry to read this and wish you al the strength in the world..



Thanks so very much! ❤️❤️❤️[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,   I wish I could cross the ocean and be there with you during this time.   Sending love to you, my purse sister.



Thanks so much dear! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cilifene

climbgirl said:


> So very sorry Cilifene to hear about your DH.  Sending hugs and prayers to you.  May you find comfort and peace in wonderful memories of him and know that he is now pain free.



Thanks very much ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> I'm so very sorry.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks very much ❤️


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


Oh sweetheart...I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Oh sweetheart...I am so, so sorry.



Thanks a lot dear bisbee.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot dear bisbee.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


This is such sad news, my dear @Cilifene. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This is such sad news, my dear @Cilifene. My heart goes out to you.



Thanks Elaine!  We knew this was coming- but it doesn’t make it easier  
I want to sleep for a year and wake up feeling normal again


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine!  We knew this was coming- but it doesn’t make it easier
> I want to sleep for a year and wake up feeling normal again


We are here for you, dear!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> We are here for you, dear!


Yes, we certainly are.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> We are here for you, dear!





ElainePG said:


> Yes, we certainly are.


Thanks so much - you’re the best!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Oh, Cilifene! I'm so sorry! I would fly across the ocean and hug you if I could. Sending you much love....


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh, Cilifene! I'm so sorry! I would fly across the ocean and hug you if I could. Sending you much love....



Thanks so much BPS All the love from all of you here means a lot to me


----------



## IntheOcean

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


Oh my god, I'm so terribly sorry. Lots of love to you. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Cilifene

IntheOcean said:


> Oh my god, I'm so terribly sorry. Lots of love to you. Take good care of yourself.



Thanks so very much!  I’m trying, at least I’m eating again


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so very much!  I’m trying, at least I’m eating again




thinking of you today, Cilifene -- take care.


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> thinking of you today, Cilifene -- take care.



Thanks my friend!  I’ve eaten 7 pieces of sushi and a small cup of oatmeal -  I promise I’ll more tomorrow


----------



## Cilifene

Ok, now is the time. I haven’t been in the mood to show you my birthday present from DH. I’m so very glad that he and I bought it 2 weeks before my birthday .... obviously 

LV Petite Malle in black epi leather - and hold on! with GOLD hw  Yeah, I’m still able to surprise you 
The belt is Place Vendôme Reversible 20 mm belt. 

Couldn’t have a more beautiful last birthday present from DH ....


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> Ok, now is the time. I haven’t been in the mood to show you my birthday present from DH. I’m so very glad that he and I bought it 2 weeks before my birthday .... obviously
> 
> LV Petite Malle in black epi leather - and hold on! with GOLD hw  Yeah, I’m still able to surprise you
> The belt is Place Vendôme Reversible 20 mm belt.
> 
> Couldn’t have a more beautiful last birthday present from DH ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657807
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657809


They're beautiful. What a wonderful birthday present.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Ok, now is the time. I haven’t been in the mood to show you my birthday present from DH. I’m so very glad that he and I bought it 2 weeks before my birthday .... obviously
> 
> LV Petite Malle in black epi leather - and hold on! with GOLD hw  Yeah, I’m still able to surprise you
> The belt is Place Vendôme Reversible 20 mm belt.
> 
> Couldn’t have a more beautiful last birthday present from DH ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657807
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657809


The Petite Malle is one of my favorites! Fabulous belt...goes perfect. Wear in good health with a smile on your face. DH approved


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> They're beautiful. What a wonderful birthday present.


Thanks very much! 




skyqueen said:


> The Petite Malle is one of my favorites! Fabulous belt...goes perfect. Wear in good health with a smile on your face. DH approved


Really? That pleases me  I will


----------



## Cilifene

One more pic ...


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Ok, now is the time. I haven’t been in the mood to show you my birthday present from DH. I’m so very glad that he and I bought it 2 weeks before my birthday .... obviously
> 
> LV Petite Malle in black epi leather - and hold on! with GOLD hw  Yeah, I’m still able to surprise you
> The belt is Place Vendôme Reversible 20 mm belt.
> 
> Couldn’t have a more beautiful last birthday present from DH ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657807
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657809


What a beautiful remembrance from your husband!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Ok, now is the time. I haven’t been in the mood to show you my birthday present from DH. I’m so very glad that he and I bought it 2 weeks before my birthday .... obviously
> 
> LV Petite Malle in black epi leather - and hold on! with GOLD hw  Yeah, I’m still able to surprise you
> The belt is Place Vendôme Reversible 20 mm belt.
> 
> Couldn’t have a more beautiful last birthday present from DH ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657807
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657809


These are gorgeous presents, dear @Cilifene . They will always hold a special place in your heart.

And yes, I'm certainly surprised by the GOLD hardware! But, you know, it's exactly the right look for these two pieces. Especially the "sunburst" belt.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> These are gorgeous presents, dear @Cilifene . They will always hold a special place in your heart.
> 
> And yes, I'm certainly surprised by the GOLD hardware! But, you know, it's exactly the right look for these two pieces. Especially the "sunburst" belt.



Thanks so much dear! I’m glad you like the gold hw on me  I’m SO happy with the black and gold. Completely different from my other blacks. And you know what .. it was all DHs idea that I should have a Petite Malle


----------



## Cilifene

Just two more PM pics .. 






The inside lamb skin


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Just two more PM pics ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658002
> 
> 
> 
> The inside lamb skin
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658004


Oh, I just love the pattern in the interior! A little secret that only YOU know about… it must make you smile every time you open it.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Just two more PM pics ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658002
> 
> 
> 
> The inside lamb skin
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658004



So beautiful, Cilifene, and a perfect remembrance from your dear husband - I know you will cherish this lovely LV and the memories it holds for you.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I just love the pattern in the interior! A little secret that only YOU know about… it must make you smile every time you open it.



it does make happy I consider a little
Key pouch cles in damier azur - don’t you think it would look nice to the lam interior?


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> So beautiful, Cilifene, and a perfect remembrance from your dear husband - I know you will cherish this lovely LV and the memories it holds for you.


Thanks my friend! I will cherish it


----------



## Cilifene

Cilifene said:


> it does make happy I consider a little
> Key pouch cles in damier azur - don’t you think it would look nice to the lam interior?





ElainePG said:


> Oh, I just love the pattern in the interior! A little secret that only YOU know about… it must make you smile every time you open it.




This is the key holder I’m considering - if it fits in the bag with my iPhone ..
I think it would look nice with the lamb skin


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> One more pic ...
> 
> View attachment 4657923


Oh la la! Perfect crossbody...don't use this bag riding your bike


----------



## Compass Rose

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


I don't know why I came into this thread....it's my first time here and I just picked a random page to jump in....but your post came up right away.  I am so sorry for the loss of your dear husband.  I just had to say that you are in my prayers and there are no other words for me to say to tell you that I don't even know you, but I want you to know that I pray for God to give you strength every single day.  Peace..


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> This is the key holder I’m considering - if it fits in the bag with my iPhone ..
> I think it would look nice with the lamb skin
> 
> View attachment 4658499
> View attachment 4658500


This is the exact key holder I tried a year or two ago… I just love it! Unfortunately, my keys didn't work, so it had to go back. But it's a real beauty, and I think it would be lovely with the inside lining of your new bag. Especially because of the gold!!! 

I finally got this keychain last month to hold all my keys except my car key. It's the Tiffany one, designed by Elsa Peretti.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> This is the exact key holder I tried a year or two ago… I just love it! Unfortunately, my keys didn't work, so it had to go back. But it's a real beauty, and I think it would be lovely with the inside lining of your new bag. Especially because of the gold!!!
> 
> I finally got this keychain last month to hold all my keys except my car key. It's the Tiffany one, designed by Elsa Peretti.
> View attachment 4658977
> View attachment 4658976


Beautiful, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Beautiful, Elaine!


Thank you, @barbee !


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Oh la la! Perfect crossbody...don't use this bag riding your bike


----------



## Cilifene

Compass Rose said:


> I don't know why I came into this thread....it's my first time here and I just picked a random page to jump in....but your post came up right away.  I am so sorry for the loss of your dear husband.  I just had to say that you are in my prayers and there are no other words for me to say to tell you that I don't even know you, but I want you to know that I pray for God to give you strength every single day.  Peace..



Thank you! That is so very kind of you!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This is the exact key holder I tried a year or two ago… I just love it! Unfortunately, my keys didn't work, so it had to go back. But it's a real beauty, and I think it would be lovely with the inside lining of your new bag. Especially because of the gold!!!
> 
> I finally got this keychain last month to hold all my keys except my car key. It's the Tiffany one, designed by Elsa Peretti.
> View attachment 4658977
> View attachment 4658976



Thanks Elaine! I have to be careful with the beige lining therefore the cles so the keys doesn’t make dents. 
Yours is beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> This is the exact key holder I tried a year or two ago… I just love it! Unfortunately, my keys didn't work, so it had to go back. But it's a real beauty, and I think it would be lovely with the inside lining of your new bag. Especially because of the gold!!!
> 
> I finally got this keychain last month to hold all my keys except my car key. It's the Tiffany one, designed by Elsa Peretti.
> View attachment 4658977
> View attachment 4658976


The "bean" keychain...classic!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> This is the exact key holder I tried a year or two ago… I just love it! Unfortunately, my keys didn't work, so it had to go back. But it's a real beauty, and I think it would be lovely with the inside lining of your new bag. Especially because of the gold!!!
> 
> I finally got this keychain last month to hold all my keys except my car key. It's the Tiffany one, designed by Elsa Peretti.
> View attachment 4658977
> View attachment 4658976


This is so nice! I’d even wear it as a pendant!
If you wanted to attach  your car key fob, maybe add a small ring to the carfob (like the cheapy ring you get when you get replacement keys made)
...maybe that’s too tacky..


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The "bean" keychain...classic!


Yes, that's why I flipped for it. I love the classic Elsa Peretti pieces. I have her silver starfish earrings (the little ones) and also the little matching starfish on a chain. When I bought the keychain, I brought the other two pieces with me and the SA polished them for me. Wow… it made a real difference! I hadn't known that Tiffany did that, but apparently it's standard service for all their pieces.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks Elaine! I have to be careful with the beige lining therefore the cles so the keys doesn’t make dents.
> Yours is beautiful!


Yes, I love the idea of a cles for exactly that reason. Keys can really damage the inside of a bag. I always look for bags with an inside zipped pocket as a way to keep my keys safe, but there are some beautiful bags that don't have this design (like the Hermès Evelyne, which I think would be PERFECT for me).


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> This is so nice! I’d even wear it as a pendant!
> If you wanted to attach  your car key fob, maybe add a small ring to the carfob (like the cheapy ring you get when you get replacement keys made)
> ...maybe that’s too tacky..


I know… it does look like a piece of jewelry, doesn't it? I also thought of it as a scarf ring. 

I like your suggestion, but I prefer to keep my car key separate from my other keys, since it's the old-fashioned kind of key that has to be inserted into the car to drive. And I don't want a bunch of other keys banging into me while I'm driving the car.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> I know… it does look like a piece of jewelry, doesn't it? I also thought of it as a scarf ring.
> 
> I like your suggestion, but I prefer to keep my car key separate from my other keys, since it's the old-fashioned kind of key that has to be inserted into the car to drive. And I don't want a bunch of other keys banging into me while I'm driving the car.


Ooh yes as a scarf ring!


----------



## oreo713

I've been gone for what seems like forever (although I have been secretly lurking).  Am I allowed back in?   I miss you ladies.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> I've been gone for what seems like forever (although I have been secretly lurking).  Am I allowed back in?   I miss you ladies.


Allowed?  I know we all welcome you back!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I've been gone for what seems like forever (although I have been secretly lurking).  Am I allowed back in?   I miss you ladies.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I've been gone for what seems like forever (although I have been secretly lurking).  Am I allowed back in?   I miss you ladies.


So good to hear from you, @oreo713 !


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> So good to hear from you, @oreo713 !


Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.

Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chanbal

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


I'm very sorry Cilifene. People that we love stay with us forever.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I've been gone for what seems like forever (although I have been secretly lurking).  Am I allowed back in?   I miss you ladies.


----------



## Cilifene

Chanbal said:


> I'm very sorry Cilifene. People that we love stay with us forever.



Thank you Chanbal  I feel awful right now - I want to get back at work to have some kind of normality -  but I also know I’m not able to do it for some time


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.



I’m so very sorry dear


----------



## oreo713

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you whateve


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I’m so very sorry dear


I know you are Cilifene, as I am for you.


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.



I'm so sorry, Oreo. I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you both, and still must be for you.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.


Oh gosh, @oreo713 , what a hard loss for you. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## oreo713

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry, Oreo. I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you both, and still must be for you.


Thank you BigPurseSue


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Oh gosh, @oreo713 , what a hard loss for you. I'm so very sorry.


Elaine, I can't even imagine what went through his mind this year,,  I was tortured by his decision to give up and go on hospice.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine, I can't even imagine what went through his mind this year,,  I was tortured by his decision to give up and go on hospice.


Yes, that's always such a difficult decision. Did your local hospice nurses and other staff offer the sort of support that met both of your needs?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.


I'm so sorry. Oreo...sending love, thoughts and prayers


----------



## youngster

I just got caught up on this thread and @Cilifene and @oreo713, I am so very sorry for the losses you both have suffered this past year.  Sending you lots of virtual hugs.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's always such a difficult decision. Did your local hospice nurses and other staff offer the sort of support that met both of your needs?


I cannot say enough wonderful things about the hospice that he was in.  Almost 3 months hospice care at home, then I had to move him for the last almost four months to the residence.  It was the safest place for him to be.  They took wonderful care of him.  I went everyday, and frequently slept there.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I'm so sorry. Oreo...sending love, thoughts and prayers


Thank you SQ


----------



## oreo713

youngster said:


> I just got caught up on this thread and @Cilifene and @oreo713, I am so very sorry for the losses you both have suffered this past year.  Sending you lots of virtual hugs.


THank you Youngster.


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> I cannot say enough wonderful things about the hospice that he was in.  Almost 3 months hospice care at home, then I had to move him for the last almost four months to the residence.  It was the safest place for him to be.  They took wonderful care of him.  I went everyday, and frequently slept there.


That's great. My father refused to use hospice, even at home, because of what it means. My mother used hospice at home. They were a great help. We moved her into a very nice group home, just a nice nurse with a few patients in her home, but my mom hated the idea of being in a home and gave up at that point.


----------



## Cilifene

youngster said:


> I just got caught up on this thread and @Cilifene and @oreo713, I am so very sorry for the losses you both have suffered this past year.  Sending you lots of virtual hugs.



Thank you so very much youngster! ​


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's great. My father refused to use hospice, even at home, because of what it means. My mother used hospice at home. They were a great help. We moved her into a very nice group home, just a nice nurse with a few patients in her home, but my mom hated the idea of being in a home and gave up at that point.


That's so sad, @whateve . It must have been a lot of pressure on you.


----------



## oreo713

whateve said:


> That's great. My father refused to use hospice, even at home, because of what it means. My mother used hospice at home. They were a great help. We moved her into a very nice group home, just a nice nurse with a few patients in her home, but my mom hated the idea of being in a home and gave up at that point.


My husband wasn't thrilled with it either, but after taking care of him by myself, I realized that it wasn't safe for him nor for me.  Safety and comfort was the main reason for my decision to have him moved into the hospice residence.  They cared for him 24/7, kept him company when I wasn't around, clean, fed, and most importantly, out of pain.


----------



## Chanbal

oreo713 said:


> My husband wasn't thrilled with it either, but after taking care of him by myself, I realized that it wasn't safe for him nor for me.  Safety and comfort was the main reason for my decision to have him moved into the hospice residence.  They cared for him 24/7, kept him company when I wasn't around, clean, fed, and most importantly, out of pain.


Not familiar with hospice residences, but I believe comfort is fundamental when a person is suffering so much. Wishing you strength to move on with your life.


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> My husband wasn't thrilled with it either, but after taking care of him by myself, I realized that it wasn't safe for him nor for me.  Safety and comfort was the main reason for my decision to have him moved into the hospice residence.  They cared for him 24/7, kept him company when I wasn't around, clean, fed, and most importantly, out of pain.


Exactly. Even though my mom wasn't heavy, neither my father nor me could lift her so it was difficult giving her the care she needed. I'm glad the hospice took care of things so you could focus on just spending valuable time together.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's so sad, @whateve . It must have been a lot of pressure on you.


Thanks for caring! It was actually more stressful when I took care of my dad once my mom was gone. My sister is a nurse so she knew what to do if something happened, but when I was alone with him, I felt completely overwhelmed.


----------



## oreo713

Chanbal said:


> Not familiar with hospice residences, but I believe comfort is fundamental when a person is suffering so much. Wishing you strength to move on with your life.


Thank you Chanbal.  I am lucky to have my daughter, son-in-law, and grandchildren within walking distance.


----------



## Katiesmama

We’ve been chatting on Instagram dear Cilifene (candlebooklover). Oreo713, please accept my sincerest condolences on your loss. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## oreo713

Katiesmama said:


> We’ve been chatting on Instagram dear Cilifene (candlebooklover). Oreo713, please accept my sincerest condolences on your loss. You both are in my thoughts.


Thank you Katiesmama.  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigPurseSue

This is such a hard time of life. Who of us would have suspected it ten years ago?

My mom calls me nearly every day. Sometimes 4 or 5 times. She is nearing the century mark and swan-diving into dementia. Yesterday she calls and is very upset, says someone has been breaking into her house and writing on her calendar. She says their initials are "A.H.A" and ominously "we know who that is." My daughter-diplomacy-deficit has always been strong and I ask perhaps too cynically "what did they write this time?" (This is not the first occurrence of this sort.)  She says "Have a happy heart day, A.H.A." I ask where she got the calendar. She says the American Heart Association. I say--it's my daughter-diplomacy-deficit again--"Ah-hah! That's the mysterious A.H.A. Your calendar came printed with that message, mom. Nothing to worry about."

That was not the appropriate answer in my mother's mind. She is (once again) wondering why she ever birthed and raised such a daughter. More flustered and angry phone calls followed.

Like I said this is such a heart-breaking time of life. I hope you are all finding all the love and solace that you need today in the friends and family that surround you and give you strength. Seek them out if they're not with you right now and give them the biggest hug you can. Love and peace to all my cyber-friends...


----------



## Chanbal

Loosing someone that we love is a tough part of belonging to the '50-ish-plus Club'.

I understand the stress, @whateve. I'm still taking care of one of my parents, and miss the other one immensely...


*Wishing all of you a happy day tomorrow. *


----------



## Cilifene

Katiesmama said:


> We’ve been chatting on Instagram dear Cilifene (candlebooklover). Oreo713, please accept my sincerest condolences on your loss. You both are in my thoughts.



Ahhh... it's YOU! Thanks dear!


----------



## Rikireads

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I am almost 50 and wondering is it too old/weird to carry a red bag?



I wear a lot of black and I love red bags! Wear what you love!


----------



## Rikireads

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


I am so sorry for your loss,  Cilifene. Sending prayers!


----------



## Rikireads

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.



So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cilifene

Rikireads said:


> I am so sorry for your loss,  Cilifene. Sending prayers!


Thanks Rikireads!


----------



## oreo713

Rikireads said:


> So sorry for your loss!


Thank you Rikireads


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.


Oreo, I am so sorry for your loss.  I wish you peace and send hugs of love.


----------



## 19flowers

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.



thinking of you, oreo - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Oreo, I am so sorry for your loss.  I wish you peace and send hugs of love.


Thank you barbee....


----------



## oreo713

19flowers said:


> thinking of you, oreo - so sorry for your loss.


Thank you 19flowers


----------



## skyqueen

Thinking of @Cilifene and @oreo during this difficult time


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Thinking of @Cilifene and @oreo during this difficult time



Thanks a lot SQ  Keeping myself busy - tomorrow it's a haircut ...
Got this skirt today. Tried it with Petite Malle, First and Birkin. 
What do you like the best?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot SQ  Keeping myself busy - tomorrow it's a haircut ...
> Got this skirt today. Tried it with Petite Malle, First and Birkin.
> What do you like the best?
> 
> View attachment 4669552
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669561


OMG...they are all gorgeous! I may choose the Ball...same HW and edgy look. Honestly, all are fabulous


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot SQ  Keeping myself busy - tomorrow it's a haircut ...
> Got this skirt today. Tried it with Petite Malle, First and Birkin.
> What do you like the best?
> 
> View attachment 4669552
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669561



Cilifene,   You look gorgeous in these pics - love your hair!    All three bags look great, but I love the PM with your new skirt and the leather jacket.


----------



## IntheOcean

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot SQ  Keeping myself busy - tomorrow it's a haircut ...
> Got this skirt today. Tried it with Petite Malle, First and Birkin.
> What do you like the best?


OMG, you look stunning! Love your outfit and your hair  I think this awesome skirt will go best with the Bal or the Birkin.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> OMG...they are all gorgeous! I may choose the Ball...same HW and edgy look. Honestly, all are fabulous





19flowers said:


> Cilifene,   You look gorgeous in these pics - love your hair!    All three bags look great, but I love the PM with your new skirt and the leather jacket.






IntheOcean said:


> OMG, you look stunning! Love your outfit and your hair  I think this awesome skirt will go best with the Bal or the Birkin.



Thanks for nice words 
I really like all three to this outfit - and I’m sure both Reissue and Jumbo will do great too  
I just love this look with doc Martens and the new LV belt. 
Btw, the sweater is found in DH’s closet


----------



## essiedub

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot SQ  Keeping myself busy - tomorrow it's a haircut ...
> Got this skirt today. Tried it with Petite Malle, First and Birkin.
> What do you like the best?
> 
> View attachment 4669552
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669561


I think the Petite maille looks best ..it could be because the hardware goes well with the belt. I love the skirt! ..And with with the doc Martens and leather jacket ..it is smashing. I aspire to this level of edginess!


----------



## Cilifene

essiedub said:


> I think the Petite maille looks best ..it could be because the hardware goes well with the belt. I love the skirt! ..And with with the doc Martens and leather jacket ..it is smashing. I aspire to this level of edginess!



Thanks essiedub!   The Petite Malle sure is perfect with the Place Vendôme belt


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot SQ  Keeping myself busy - tomorrow it's a haircut ...
> Got this skirt today. Tried it with Petite Malle, First and Birkin.
> What do you like the best?
> 
> View attachment 4669552
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669561



I love all the bags. But I especially love the Doc Martens. You rock them!  The skirt is pretty great too.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Thinking of @Cilifene and @oreo during this difficult time


Thank you for your kind words Sky.....it's really a shock to the system.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot SQ  Keeping myself busy - tomorrow it's a haircut ...
> Got this skirt today. Tried it with Petite Malle, First and Birkin.
> What do you like the best?
> 
> View attachment 4669552
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669561


You are beautiful in everything you wear, inside and out.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> You are beautiful in everything you wear, inside and out.



Thanks dearest!  I got my appetite back - how about you are you eating?


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> I love all the bags. But I especially love the Doc Martens. You rock them!  The skirt is pretty great too.



Thanks BPS!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dearest!  I got my appetite back - how about you are you eating?


Unfortunately, my appetite is the one thing that never goes away....  I am glad you regained yours.  You're too skinny!!  (I'm just jealous, you look perfect!!)


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks a lot SQ  Keeping myself busy - tomorrow it's a haircut ...
> Got this skirt today. Tried it with Petite Malle, First and Birkin.
> What do you like the best?
> 
> View attachment 4669552
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669561


@Cilifene , I am in LOVE with the edgy look of the chiffon skirt paired with your moto jacket and Doc Martens! You always put together such great outfits.

I'm another one to vote for the Bal First, mostly because of the smooshy leather being a nice match with the jacket, but really, any of the three would be fabulous.

You'll have to show us a photo of yourself with your new haircut. Are you going for a very different style, or just a trim?


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> @Cilifene , I am in LOVE with the edgy look of the chiffon skirt paired with your moto jacket and Doc Martens! You always put together such great outfits.
> 
> I'm another one to vote for the Bal First, mostly because of the smooshy leather being a nice match with the jacket, but really, any of the three would be fabulous.
> 
> You'll have to show us a photo of yourself with your new haircut. Are you going for a very different style, or just a trim?



Thanks Elaine!  You wouldn’t see the difference i the hair, it just a trim.


----------



## Izzy48

Due to some medical issues I have been having, I have not been able to be on a regular basis. Having just read a couple of things I would like to say:

to Oreo, my heartfelt concern goes to you in your loss. I know you did everything you could, so hopefully you can now find peace and contentment. Those of us who have never experienced the loss of a spouse cannot know the pain you feel. So sorry and hope you are doing as w

To my dear Cilifene: Continue to be strong. Thoughts of everything good to you. I am so very sorry. All I said to Oreo I also feel deeply for you. 
To say you look great in your black chic outfit with the jacket and skirt is an understatement.  The handbags are all fabulous but with that outfit I think the first one is super. Is it a Prada? Couldn't get a good look. It is an LV instead of a Prada, isn't it? Just occurred to me after thinking about the hardware on the front.


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Due to some medical issues I have been having, I have not been able to be on a regular basis. Having just read a couple of things I would like to say:
> 
> to Oreo, my heartfelt concern goes to you in your loss. I know you did everything you could, so hopefully you can now find peace and contentment. Those of us who have never experienced the loss of a spouse cannot know the pain you feel. So sorry and hope you are doing as w
> 
> To my dear Cilifene: Continue to be strong. Thoughts of everything good to you. I am so very sorry. All I said to Oreo I also feel deeply for you.
> To say you look great in your black chic outfit with the jacket and skirt is an understatement.  The handbags are all fabulous but with that outfit I think the first one is super. Is it a Prada? Couldn't get a good look. It is an LV instead of a Prada, isn't it? Just occurred to me after thinking about the hardware on the front.



Thanks so much dear Izzy! I must admit I feel worse now that almost all the practical things are done. I not back at work yet - although I really want I’m just to emotional fragile 

Yes, it’s a small LV Petite Malle that DH got me for my birthday.


----------



## oreo713

Izzy48 said:


> Due to some medical issues I have been having, I have not been able to be on a regular basis. Having just read a couple of things I would like to say:
> 
> to Oreo, my heartfelt concern goes to you in your loss. I know you did everything you could, so hopefully you can now find peace and contentment. Those of us who have never experienced the loss of a spouse cannot know the pain you feel. So sorry and hope you are doing as w
> 
> To my dear Cilifene: Continue to be strong. Thoughts of everything good to you. I am so very sorry. All I said to Oreo I also feel deeply for you.
> To say you look great in your black chic outfit with the jacket and skirt is an understatement.  The handbags are all fabulous but with that outfit I think the first one is super. Is it a Prada? Couldn't get a good look. It is an LV instead of a Prada, isn't it? Just occurred to me after thinking about the hardware on the front.


Thank you Izzy.  I'm taking it one day at a time.  Tons of paperwork and going through so many items is keeping my mind occupied.  The quiet is deafening.At least I know that he is out of pain now and at peace.
I hope that your medical issues will resolve shortly.  I am working through some autoimmune issues myself now, and hopefully, once my stress level decreases, so will the symptoms.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Due to some medical issues I have been having, I have not been able to be on a regular basis. Having just read a couple of things I would like to say:
> 
> to Oreo, my heartfelt concern goes to you in your loss. I know you did everything you could, so hopefully you can now find peace and contentment. Those of us who have never experienced the loss of a spouse cannot know the pain you feel. So sorry and hope you are doing as w
> 
> To my dear Cilifene: Continue to be strong. Thoughts of everything good to you. I am so very sorry. All I said to Oreo I also feel deeply for you.
> To say you look great in your black chic outfit with the jacket and skirt is an understatement.  The handbags are all fabulous but with that outfit I think the first one is super. Is it a Prada? Couldn't get a good look. It is an LV instead of a Prada, isn't it? Just occurred to me after thinking about the hardware on the front.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Due to some medical issues I have been having, I have not been able to be on a regular basis. Having just read a couple of things I would like to say:
> 
> to Oreo, my heartfelt concern goes to you in your loss. I know you did everything you could, so hopefully you can now find peace and contentment. Those of us who have never experienced the loss of a spouse cannot know the pain you feel. So sorry and hope you are doing as w
> 
> To my dear Cilifene: Continue to be strong. Thoughts of everything good to you. I am so very sorry. All I said to Oreo I also feel deeply for you.
> To say you look great in your black chic outfit with the jacket and skirt is an understatement.  The handbags are all fabulous but with that outfit I think the first one is super. Is it a Prada? Couldn't get a good look. It is an LV instead of a Prada, isn't it? Just occurred to me after thinking about the hardware on the front.


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> Loosing someone that we love is a tough part of belonging to the '50-ish-plus Club'.
> 
> I understand the stress, @whateve. I'm still taking care of one of my parents, and miss the other one immensely...
> 
> View attachment 4665161
> *Wishing all of you a happy day tomorrow. *


I just saw this. We went on a short trip. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain./QUOTE]


Oreo, I have not been on TPF much lately either but logged in this morning to try and catch up.  I am so sorry for the loss of your husband.  I pray for healing and peace for you as you settle into a new life.  Two years after losing my beloved dh, I still have both good and bad days but I believe if we seek it, we can find joy again.  Much love to you.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dearest!  I got my appetite back - how about you are you eating?


I have found my appetite and put on a few pounds!  After a busy holiday season of too many treats and beverages I'm actively trying to drop a few pounds...


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thank you Izzy.  I'm taking it one day at a time.  Tons of paperwork and going through so many items is keeping my mind occupied.  The quiet is deafening.At least I know that he is out of pain now and at peace.
> I hope that your medical issues will resolve shortly.  I am working through some autoimmune issues myself now, and hopefully, once my stress level decreases, so will the symptoms.


Oreo, just take it one day at a time.  Each day will have a new task for you to accomplish.  I tried to limit myself to one hard thing a day.  Day by day you will get the items on your to-do list done.  If it is too hard or you aren't ready, set it aside.  Just last week I tried tackling dh's cell phone.  I had not turned off service for it and it is still active.  His number is one digit from mine and I just couldn't bear to shut it off.  I opted to give his phone and number to my new son-in-law.  The Apple tech specialist and I could not gain access to his password.  I think it will require my bringing the phone in with a death certificate.  Oof.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much dear Izzy! I must admit I feel worse now that almost all the practical things are done. I not back at work yet - although I really want I’m just to emotional fragile
> 
> Yes, it’s a small LV Petite Malle that DH got me for my birthday.


Dear Cilifene,
I know we've talked on IG but I wanted to say again how very sorry I am for the loss of your beloved husband.  It will take time and some days are harder when the practical tasks are done.  Please be gentle and give yourself lots of grace as you grieve.  So many people love and care about you.


----------



## can_do_mom

Hello TPF Ladies,
I haven't been on here in a while so I just did a little reading to try and catch up.  I'm so sorry for the many losses so many of us have endured recently.  Someone commented that this is more common on the 50+ thread and I fear they are right!

I am still running my business which keeps me too busy.  No offers yet but I haven't been actively soliciting them.  We had our best year ever in 2019.  If you would have told me we'd have our best year with me at the helm, I never, ever would have believed it.  

My only recent shopping has been for a little jewelry a couple months ago.  I decided to replace my wedding ring set with a DY ring.  I wanted a ring that didn't look like an engagement ring so it's a bit bigger than what I'm used to.



I also bought matching earrings and a bracelet:


What do you ladies think of the ring?  DY had a beautiful emerald ring in white gold with a diamond band that I considered as well.  One issue I've been having with the new ring is that the stone is so large it flips around my finger when I am typing.  I might need to have it sized a little smaller.

I'm ready for spring and happy to see March on the calendar!  Does anyone have any fun trips planned?  I know the coronavirus has sparked some travel concerns.  Stay well, everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Oreo, I have not been on TPF much lately either but logged in this morning to try and catch up.  I am so sorry for the loss of your husband.  I pray for healing and peace for you as you settle into a new life.  Two years after losing my beloved dh, I still have both good and bad days but I believe if we seek it, we can find joy again.  Much love to you.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Hello TPF Ladies,
> I haven't been on here in a while so I just did a little reading to try and catch up.  I'm so sorry for the many losses so many of us have endured recently.  Someone commented that this is more common on the 50+ thread and I fear they are right!
> 
> I am still running my business which keeps me too busy.  No offers yet but I haven't been actively soliciting them.  We had our best year ever in 2019.  If you would have told me we'd have our best year with me at the helm, I never, ever would have believed it.
> 
> My only recent shopping has been for a little jewelry a couple months ago.  I decided to replace my wedding ring set with a DY ring.  I wanted a ring that didn't look like an engagement ring so it's a bit bigger than what I'm used to.
> 
> View attachment 4678736
> 
> I also bought matching earrings and a bracelet:
> View attachment 4678737
> 
> What do you ladies think of the ring?  DY had a beautiful emerald ring in white gold with a diamond band that I considered as well.  One issue I've been having with the new ring is that the stone is so large it flips around my finger when I am typing.  I might need to have it sized a little smaller.
> 
> I'm ready for spring and happy to see March on the calendar!  Does anyone have any fun trips planned?  I know the coronavirus has sparked some travel concerns.  Stay well, everyone!


Hello, CDM… nice to see you here on the thread. I've stopped using Instagram, so this is my only way to track what's been going on in your life.

Your DH would be so proud of what you have done with the business. It was such a challenge for you to step in "cold" the way you did, with no warning whatsoever. 

I love all your DY jewelry pieces! But if that ring is flipping around and driving you crazy, maybe you need to talk with the jeweler. Can the band be made a little wider as well as smaller? Perhaps that would balance the size of the stone better. 

As for travel, DH and I don't have any big trips planned. We're in "mini-vacay" mode: places we can drive to, where we stay for a few nights at most and then come back home. Our biggest trip (and it really isn't super-big!) is out annual expedition to San Francisco: shopping, opera, shopping, museums, shopping, restaurants, shopping…


----------



## bisbee

Hello ladies...I have been M.I.A. For a while.  Cilifene, I have kept up with you in Instagram...good days and bad days are to be expected.  Oreo...I am sorry for your loss as well.  Izzy, I hope your medical issues resolve soon.

I have been dealing with a lot...thankfully they are not health related.  The biggest thing is something I won’t go into, but it has been life changing for me.  My husband, children and grandchildren are all good, so I am thankful.

Spring is on the horizon...hopefully the corona virus is not!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Dear Cilifene,
> I know we've talked on IG but I wanted to say again how very sorry I am for the loss of your beloved husband.  It will take time and some days are harder when the practical tasks are done.  Please be gentle and give yourself lots of grace as you grieve.  So many people love and care about you.



Thanks my dear friend! Im feeling better at the moment and have decided to start working again next week. 

it’s a good sign that I’m actually missing work 
I’ll start very slowly! only two days the first week and then we’ll see how that goes.
Of course I still get stressed very easily.


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Hello TPF Ladies,
> I haven't been on here in a while so I just did a little reading to try and catch up.  I'm so sorry for the many losses so many of us have endured recently.  Someone commented that this is more common on the 50+ thread and I fear they are right!
> 
> I am still running my business which keeps me too busy.  No offers yet but I haven't been actively soliciting them.  We had our best year ever in 2019.  If you would have told me we'd have our best year with me at the helm, I never, ever would have believed it.
> 
> My only recent shopping has been for a little jewelry a couple months ago.  I decided to replace my wedding ring set with a DY ring.  I wanted a ring that didn't look like an engagement ring so it's a bit bigger than what I'm used to.
> 
> View attachment 4678736
> 
> I also bought matching earrings and a bracelet:
> View attachment 4678737
> 
> What do you ladies think of the ring?  DY had a beautiful emerald ring in white gold with a diamond band that I considered as well.  One issue I've been having with the new ring is that the stone is so large it flips around my finger when I am typing.  I might need to have it sized a little smaller.
> 
> I'm ready for spring and happy to see March on the calendar!  Does anyone have any fun trips planned?  I know the coronavirus has sparked some travel concerns.  Stay well, everyone!



Very lovely! 

I took the wedding rings to a jeweler I know - she made a rustic heart of them.
I had 8 diamonds in my ring they are all in the heart on both sides. 
I’m so very happy it


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Hello ladies...I have been M.I.A. For a while.  Cilifene, I have kept up with you in Instagram...good days and bad days are to be expected.  Oreo...I am sorry for your loss as well.  Izzy, I hope your medical issues resolve soon.
> 
> I have been dealing with a lot...thankfully they are not health related.  The biggest thing is something I won’t go into, but it has been life changing for me.  My husband, children and grandchildren are all good, so I am thankful.
> 
> Spring is on the horizon...hopefully the corona virus is not!



Yeah I know


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Very lovely!
> 
> I took the wedding rings to a jeweler I know - she made a rustic heart of them.
> I had 8 diamonds in my ring they are all in the heart on both sides.
> I’m so very happy it
> 
> View attachment 4681985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681988



Cilifene,    this is so lovely!!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Cilifene,    this is so lovely!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## oreo713

can_do_mom said:


> Oreo, I have not been on TPF much lately either but logged in this morning to try and catch up.  I am so sorry for the loss of your husband.  I pray for healing and peace for you as you settle into a new life.  Two years after losing my beloved dh, I still have both good and bad days but I believe if we seek it, we can find joy again.  Much love to you.


Thank you CDM...I know that you've been through so much and can only hope to be as strong as you,  I try to put on a good face, but most of the time, I just don't feel like getting out of bed.


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Very lovely!
> 
> I took the wedding rings to a jeweler I know - she made a rustic heart of them.
> I had 8 diamonds in my ring they are all in the heart on both sides.
> I’m so very happy it
> 
> View attachment 4681985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681988


So beautiful!  And such a wonderful reminder of your and your dear husband’s intertwined lives.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Thank you CDM...I know that you've been through so much and can only hope to be as strong as you,  I try to put on a good face, but most of the time, I just don't feel like getting out of bed.


Oreo, give yourself time.  It will become less debilitating as time goes on...those feelings won’t leave, but you will become strong enough to deal with them.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Very lovely!
> 
> I took the wedding rings to a jeweler I know - she made a rustic heart of them.
> I had 8 diamonds in my ring they are all in the heart on both sides.
> I’m so very happy it
> 
> View attachment 4681985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681988


This is beautiful, dear. Just your style!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Hello ladies...I have been M.I.A. For a while.  Cilifene, I have kept up with you in Instagram...good days and bad days are to be expected.  Oreo...I am sorry for your loss as well.  Izzy, I hope your medical issues resolve soon.
> 
> I have been dealing with a lot...thankfully they are not health related.  The biggest thing is something I won’t go into, but it has been life changing for me.  My husband, children and grandchildren are all good, so I am thankful.
> 
> Spring is on the horizon...hopefully the corona virus is not!


----------



## skyqueen

Fabulous jewelry choices, girls @Cilifene @can_do_mom


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> So beautiful!  And such a wonderful reminder of your and your dear husband’s intertwined lives.



Thank you! It sure is ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous jewelry choices, girls @Cilifene @can_do_mom



Thanks SQ


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This is beautiful, dear. Just your style!



Thanks Elaine!  It is for sure my style


----------



## Chanbal

can_do_mom said:


> Hello TPF Ladies,
> I haven't been on here in a while so I just did a little reading to try and catch up.  I'm so sorry for the many losses so many of us have endured recently.  Someone commented that this is more common on the 50+ thread and I fear they are right!
> 
> I am still running my business which keeps me too busy.  No offers yet but I haven't been actively soliciting them.  We had our best year ever in 2019.  If you would have told me we'd have our best year with me at the helm, I never, ever would have believed it.
> 
> My only recent shopping has been for a little jewelry a couple months ago.  I decided to replace my wedding ring set with a DY ring.  I wanted a ring that didn't look like an engagement ring so it's a bit bigger than what I'm used to.
> 
> View attachment 4678736
> 
> 
> I also bought matching earrings and a bracelet:
> View attachment 4678737
> 
> What do you ladies think of the ring?  DY had a beautiful emerald ring in white gold with a diamond band that I considered as well.  One issue I've been having with the new ring is that the stone is so large it flips around my finger when I am typing.  I might need to have it sized a little smaller.
> 
> I'm ready for spring and happy to see March on the calendar!  Does anyone have any fun trips planned?  I know the coronavirus has sparked some travel concerns.  Stay well, everyone!



The ring, earrings, and bracelet are beautiful, perfect for the upcoming season. Enjoy them in good health. 
I just had a trip canceled this month and I'm afraid to book a trip to Europe. I'm waiting to see if the situation with the coronavirus improves.


----------



## Chanbal

Cilifene said:


> Very lovely!
> 
> I took the wedding rings to a jeweler I know - she made a rustic heart of them.
> I had 8 diamonds in my ring they are all in the heart on both sides.
> I’m so very happy it
> 
> View attachment 4681985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681988


Very original and special, enjoy your heart in good health.


----------



## Chanbal

oreo713 said:


> Thank you CDM...I know that you've been through so much and can only hope to be as strong as you,  I try to put on a good face, but most of the time, I just don't feel like getting out of bed.


Things will improve, time heals.  Force yourself to walk 10-20 minutes a day and get enough sunlight.


----------



## Cilifene

Chanbal said:


> Very original and special, enjoy your heart in good health.



Thanks Chanbal!


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Thank you CDM...I know that you've been through so much and can only hope to be as strong as you,  I try to put on a good face, but most of the time, I just don't feel like getting out of bed.


Oreo, I understand the difficulty in putting on a good face. Some days we can do it, other days we can’t. Be kind to yourself as you grieve. It’s a lengthy journey. What I ask myself when I don’t feel up to the journey is: Can I take the next step, just one step, whatever that may be? And that is what I do. One step at a time we will continue to make progress. 

Remember that old saying:
Inch by inch, life’s a cinch,
Yard by yard, life is hard. 
So simple but true. 

Much love to you.


----------



## can_do_mom

Chanbal said:


> The ring, earrings, and bracelet are beautiful, perfect for the upcoming season. Enjoy them in good health.
> I just had a trip canceled this month and I'm afraid to book a trip to Europe. I'm waiting to see if the situation with the coronavirus improves.


Thank you, Chanbal! I have been itching to get back to Europe but like you have decided that I’d rather wait. It sounds quite devastating for many areas that are hard hit, including both coasts of the US.


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous jewelry choices, girls @Cilifene @can_do_mom


Thank you, Skyqueen! I have been enjoying wearing my new pieces. And @Cilifene i love your heart necklace. What a beautiful way to use the stones from your ring. Maybe I should look into doing something like that. Thank you for sharing your idea and your jeweler’s talent with us!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Hello, CDM… nice to see you here on the thread. I've stopped using Instagram, so this is my only way to track what's been going on in your life.
> 
> Your DH would be so proud of what you have done with the business. It was such a challenge for you to step in "cold" the way you did, with no warning whatsoever.
> 
> I love all your DY jewelry pieces! But if that ring is flipping around and driving you crazy, maybe you need to talk with the jeweler. Can the band be made a little wider as well as smaller? Perhaps that would balance the size of the stone better.
> 
> As for travel, DH and I don't have any big trips planned. We're in "mini-vacay" mode: places we can drive to, where we stay for a few nights at most and then come back home. Our biggest trip (and it really isn't super-big!) is out annual expedition to San Francisco: shopping, opera, shopping, museums, shopping, restaurants, shopping…


Thank you, Elaine. It’s hard to keep up with all the different social media sites, isn’t it? 

I think I will probably have the ring resized again to make it smaller. I was thinking I should wait until summer to be on the safe side. 

Thanks for your encouragement with the business. There were times last year when I thought I was not capable of running it successfully but I’ve managed to make it two years with my accountant’s approval. I have learned a lot in the last two years. And not just about the business. What is that saying that women are like a tea bag and don’t know how strong we are until we’re in hot water? 

I hope your getaways are special, even if they aren’t “big trips”. San Francisco sounds perfect to me!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you, Skyqueen! I have been enjoying wearing my new pieces. And @Cilifene i love your heart necklace. What a beautiful way to use the stones from your ring. Maybe I should look into doing something like that. Thank you for sharing your idea and your jeweler’s talent with us!



Thanks CDM  It's also THE gold of the rings that has been used


----------



## oreo713

Stay safe my friends.  It's getting very scary out there.........


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Stay safe my friends.  It's getting very scary out there.........



It is! You too stay safe!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> It is! You too stay safe!


How are you doing, my friend?  Has the Corona-virus hit your part of the world?  I hope not.  The pendant that you had made from your wedding rings is an absolutely beautiful momento.  I wish I had a jeweler here who could do work like that.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Stay safe my friends.  *It's getting very scary out there*.........


Yes, it is. I'm trying very hard to keep it all in balance. Being very careful, but also trying to not freak out. 

Social distancing is what all the medical experts are advising, and it's definitely the right idea, but then there's the problem of social isolation. I don't want to hide in my house and obsessively watch the news.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> How are you doing, my friend?  Has the Corona-virus hit your part of the world?  I hope not.  The pendant that you had made from your wedding rings is an absolutely beautiful momento.  I wish I had a jeweler here who could do work like that.



Thanks my friend!  Yes, the Coronavirus is here. Denmark is closing down, all flights in and out has stopped the border is closed.

I’ve start working again this week - just a slowly start two days a week. 
I’m feeling okay most of the time. When I get that sudden bad feeling like a punch in the stomach I let it come - I feel it - and then say, okay I feel you I know you’re there ..now please leave ...


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene, so happy to hear you are able to go back to work for a few days. I think it is best to let your emothions come as you do. 

Like everyone I am extremely concerned about the Corono virus. I have been asked to work again for a short time due to the virus but had to day no because of my compromised immune system. I just feel horrible not being able to help. I am so worried about my daughter who is 5 months pregnant and is working daily in a trauma hospital where there has been confirmed cases of the virus. Just thinking about her situation makes me sick.  Everyone regardless of where you live, take care and my best to all.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it is. I'm trying very hard to keep it all in balance. Being very careful, but also trying to not freak out.
> 
> Social distancing is what all the medical experts are advising, and it's definitely the right idea, but then there's the problem of social isolation. I don't want to hide in my house and obsessively watch the news.



Same here Elaine. I listened to the news last night and felt horrible just hearing everything. It is important that we receive pertinent information but to be saturated with it 24/7 is overwhelming. I wonder if that has caused a lot of the panic buying Who knows but I still wonder about the toilet tissue issue????


----------



## Cilifene

Thanks dear Izzy! 

Take care everyone! 

Btw, I got a new bag a while ago. I have too many bags now 

The medium size Loewe Puzzle - in black of course.


----------



## Cilifene

Absolutely LOVE it. 

Aa few modeling pics


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene, so happy to hear you are able to go back to work for a few days. I think it is best to let your emothions come as you do.
> 
> Like everyone I am extremely concerned about the Corono virus. I have been asked to work again for a short time due to the virus but had to day no because of my compromised immune system. I just feel horrible not being able to help. I am so worried about my daughter who is 5 months pregnant and is working daily in a trauma hospital where there has been confirmed cases of the virus. Just thinking about her situation makes me sick.  Everyone regardless of where you live, take care and my best to all.


It makes perfect sense that you would have to say no to going back to work, Izzy. You wouldn't be doing anyone a bit of good if you were to get sick. And normally I would say a big "congratulations" about your daughter, but oh, you must be so very worried for her. 
I'm keeping you tucked in my heart.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> Aa few modeling pics
> 
> View attachment 4693365
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693366
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693367
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693369


Your new bag is stunning, dear. It suits your style so perfectly Just a bit edgy… yes? 

I'm trying to get my nose up close to my laptop screen, to see your necklace more closely. I think it's new new heart that you had made, but do you have something else on the chain? Feathers???????


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Same here Elaine. I listened to the news last night and felt horrible just hearing everything. *It is important that we receive pertinent information but to be saturated with it 24/7 is overwhelming*. I wonder if that has caused a lot of the panic buying Who knows but I still wonder about the toilet tissue issue????


I'm not watching television news any more. I'm limiting myself to 15 minutes twice a day on line, just reading the newspaper I've read for years. And I have the link to my county's public health office, if there's anything local I think I ought to track, but I don't do it every day.

Today DH and I went for a neighborhood walk. There's a shelter in place order for our county, but you can go outside to get exercise as long as you don't congregate in groups. We saw a few other people out walking, including some very elderly people moving along with their walkers. I thought that was GREAT! 

We made sure to keep our distance, but we smiled and waved, and said "Isn't it a gorgeous day" to everyone we passed. So far, spirits seem to be good here in our little coastal community.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Your new bag is stunning, dear. It suits your style so perfectly Just a bit edgy… yes?
> 
> I'm trying to get my nose up close to my laptop screen, to see your necklace more closely. I think it's new new heart that you had made, but do you have something else on the chain? Feathers???????



Thanks dear! I’m really very glad with the Puzzle. 
Laughing at your nose to your laptop   Yes, two different feathers, an angle, and a scull made of coral - a few others. 

All from my fav jeweler. The picture is from before I got my heart. 

Excuse the dirty background


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> Aa few modeling pics
> 
> View attachment 4693365
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693366
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693367
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693369





Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear! I’m really very glad with the Puzzle.
> Laughing at your nose to your laptop   Yes, two different feathers, an angle, and a scull made of coral - a few others.
> 
> All from my fav jeweler. The picture is from before I got my heart.
> 
> Excuse the dirty background
> 
> View attachment 4693567





Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear! I’m really very glad with the Puzzle.
> Laughing at your nose to your laptop   Yes, two different feathers, an angle, and a scull made of coral - a few others.
> 
> All from my fav jeweler. The picture is from before I got my heart.
> 
> Excuse the dirty background
> 
> View attachment 4693567



Cilifene,not only do I love your bag ( I almost bought one myself) but I adore the necklace. You look marvelous as well! I purchased a black Ferragamo two weeks ago after I sold my LV. Can't believe I sold that bag but I was having trouble with smudges of the beautiful leather. I had a friend talk me into selling my Alexander McQueen box bag (in red) and I have mixed feelings about giving it up. Again, you look so good and I love both your goodies!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> It makes perfect sense that you would have to say no to going back to work, Izzy. You wouldn't be doing anyone a bit of good if you were to get sick. And normally I would say a big "congratulations" about your daughter, but oh, you must be so very worried for her.
> I'm keeping you tucked in my heart.



Thanks Elaine, I am still feeling such guilt over it but it will be a real problem for me if I catch it. My DH is on work at home as is my son. Hard to adjust to that when only going out for necessities. Thank you for your good thoughts about my DD. I was reading some medical information and it said pregnant women were at serious risk to this virus. Just hard to cope emotionally when your children are in danger.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I'm not watching television news any more. I'm limiting myself to 15 minutes twice a day on line, just reading the newspaper I've read for years. And I have the link to my county's public health office, if there's anything local I think I ought to track, but I don't do it every day.
> 
> Today DH and I went for a neighborhood walk. There's a shelter in place order for our county, but you can go outside to get exercise as long as you don't congregate in groups. We saw a few other people out walking, including some very elderly people moving along with their walkers. I thought that was GREAT!
> 
> We made sure to keep our distance, but we smiled and waved, and said "Isn't it a gorgeous day" to everyone we passed. So far, spirits seem to be good here in our little coastal community.


Our county won't issue the shelter in place order even though we get a new case every day. It's got me worried. We're doing it anyway but we'll have to do it much longer than we would have if everyone was doing it.


Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine, I am still feeling such guilt over it but it will be a real problem for me if I catch it. My DH is on work at home as is my son. Hard to adjust to that when only going out for necessities. Thank you for your good thoughts about my DD. I was reading some medical information and it said pregnant women were at serious risk to this virus. Just hard to cope emotionally when your children are in danger.


We never stop worrying about our children. My prayers that your daughter and her baby will make it through this unscathed.


----------



## Izzy48

whateve said:


> Our county won't issue the shelter in place order even though we get a new case every day. It's got me worried. We're doing it anyway but we'll have to do it much longer than we would have if everyone was doing it.
> 
> We never stop worrying about our children. My prayers that your daughter and her baby will make it through this unscathed.


Thank you so much, whateve. It means a lot to have prayers on her behalf and the medical community on the whole.


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear! I’m really very glad with the Puzzle.
> Laughing at your nose to your laptop   Yes, two different feathers, an angle, and a scull made of coral - a few others.
> 
> All from my fav jeweler. The picture is from before I got my heart.
> 
> Excuse the dirty background
> 
> View attachment 4693567



The feathers remind me of some of Ole Lynggaard’s feathers - got a couple in blackened silver and am of course in love with his whole Nature series - I’m on my iPhone so can’t see yours properly but assume they are the same


----------



## Chanbal

I have to stop watching the news and reading about the coronavirus. I keep looking at the graphs hopping to see the curve flatten, but one more day and another sharp increase in the numbers of COVID-19 positive people. This is very sad. Wishing you all a safe weekend.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine, *I am still feeling such guilt over it but it will be a real problem for me if I catch it*. My DH is on work at home as is my son. Hard to adjust to that when only going out for necessities. Thank you for your good thoughts about my DD. I was reading some medical information and it said pregnant women were at serious risk to this virus. Just hard to cope emotionally when your children are in danger.


You MUST protect yourself. Hospitals will be well over capacity, so you're not being selfish. By staying healthy, you will be saving resources for those who get sick.

Stay safe… be well.


----------



## Katiesmama

Stay safe and well, everyone. I hope when this is over, I never hear the detestable words social distancing again!


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Cilifene,not only do I love your bag ( I almost bought one myself) but I adore the necklace. You look marvelous as well! I purchased a black Ferragamo two weeks ago after I sold my LV. Can't believe I sold that bag but I was having trouble with smudges of the beautiful leather. I had a friend talk me into selling my Alexander McQueen box bag (in red) and I have mixed feelings about giving it up. Again, you look so good and I love both your goodies!



Thanks Izzy! ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

eliwon said:


> The feathers remind me of some of Ole Lynggaard’s feathers - got a couple in blackened silver and am of course in love with his whole Nature series - I’m on my iPhone so can’t see yours properly but assume they are the same



Thanks eliwon! I’m not familiar with Ole Lynggaards feathers - I’ll look them up.


----------



## oreo713

Hoping that everyone is safe and well.


----------



## ElainePG

Hi, @oreo713 . We're sheltering in place, only going outside for neighborhood walks. Went to the grocery store last week, but won't be going again for the foreseeable future. 

How are you doing? Are you able to visit with your family via Skype or FaceTime? Is everyone well? Thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## oreo713

Hi Elaine...Been sheltering in place also, but I try to get outside everyday (weather permitting) for a long walk or a bicycle ride.  Yesterday I walked to see my grandchildren (face time wasn't enough for me) and since it was a beautiful day, we spent some time,  adhering to the six feet of separation social distancing rule, in their large backyard so I could watch them play.  I needed some normalcy in my life since my life has been anything but normal for quite some time.  
It gets very lonely being alone.  I wouldn't choose this option if I had a choice, but it is what it is.   
Hoping all is well with you an yours.  It's going to be a very strange Passover holiday methinks......
Take care of yourselves.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine...Been sheltering in place also, but I try to get outside everyday (weather permitting) for a long walk or a bicycle ride.  Yesterday I walked to see my grandchildren (face time wasn't enough for me) and since it was a beautiful day, we spent some time,  adhering to the six feet of separation social distancing rule, in their large backyard so I could watch them play.  I needed some normalcy in my life since my life has been anything but normal for quite some time.
> It gets very lonely being alone.  I wouldn't choose this option if I had a choice, but it is what it is.
> Hoping all is well with you an yours.  It's going to be a very strange Passover holiday methinks......
> Take care of yourselves.


I'm so glad you were able to see your grandchildren in their backyard. That must have been a spirit-lifter.
Yes, Passover will be strange this year. I can't visualize how it can be done virtually. Though there are a lot of creative people out there making good use of the Internet. Musicians putting free performances on line, radio stations broadcasting from their homes, and so on. Even just singing the Passover songs together via FaceTime would uplifting. Too bad there's no way to share virtual chicken soup!


----------



## chessmont

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ, I’m doing pretty bad - Yesterday was my birthday and DH died


Oh Cilifene I am so sorry!  I have not been here in weeks and weeks.  I thought of you and your DH while I was "away." I cannot imagine the depth of your sadness.


----------



## chessmont

oreo713 said:


> Thank you my friends.  It has been a tough year.  I don't know where I left off, but to make a very long story very short, diabetes, foot amputation, heart failure, kidney failure, hypertension, etc, etc took it's toll on my husband, and he is finally at peace 'and out of pain.
> 
> Sorry ladies.  I did try to multi-quote but I never did get the hang of doing it.



I'm so sorry for your loss, Oreo...


----------



## Cilifene

chessmont said:


> Oh Cilifene I am so sorry!  I have not been here in weeks and weeks.  I thought of you and your DH while I was "away." I cannot imagine the depth of your sadness.



Thank you very much chessmont!!!  Finally the stone and pebbles are in place. I got a black stone with white inscription and white/grey pebbles...

Very monochrome as we like/liked it ...  he would love my choice...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks Elaine, I am still feeling such guilt over it but it will be a real problem for me if I catch it. My DH is on work at home as is my son. Hard to adjust to that when only going out for necessities. Thank you for your good thoughts about my DD. I was reading some medical information and it said pregnant women were at serious risk to this virus. Just hard to cope emotionally when your children are in danger.


Sending prayers, dear Izzy


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> Aa few modeling pics
> 
> View attachment 4693365
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693366
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693367
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693369


One of my favorites


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thank you very much chessmont!!!  Finally the stone and pebbles are in place. I got a black stone with white inscription and white/grey pebbles...
> 
> Very monochrome as we like/liked it ...  he would love my choice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700749


Perfect!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> One of my favorites





skyqueen said:


> Perfect!



Thanks SQ!


----------



## Cilifene

Had my beautiful Jumbo with me to visit DH...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thank you very much chessmont!!!  Finally the stone and pebbles are in place. I got a black stone with white inscription and white/grey pebbles...
> 
> Very monochrome as we like/liked it ...  he would love my choice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700749


It's a beautiful headstone, @Cilifene . Just your style. And his, too. 

He was so young…


----------



## jp23

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> Aa few modeling pics
> 
> View attachment 4693365
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693366
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693367
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693369


Love these looks! I hope to be as cool as you when I'm your age!!! Sorry for your loss as well, hope your are holding up ok, will keep you and DH in my thoughts


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> Sending prayers, dear Izzy


Thank you so much Skyqueen.


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> Thank you very much chessmont!!!  Finally the stone and pebbles are in place. I got a black stone with white inscription and white/grey pebbles...
> 
> Very monochrome as we like/liked it ...  he would love my choice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700749



so beautiful and peaceful - especially with your reflection in the stone....


----------



## oreo713

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Oreo...


Thank you Chessmont....it's been a tough year all-around.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's a beautiful headstone, @Cilifene . Just your style. And his, too.
> 
> He was so young…



Thank so much Elaine!  Yeah, 51 is way too young  
But hey, must focus on the time we had ...and not the time we do not get   I allow myself to be sad and angry when it comes though ...


----------



## Cilifene

jp23 said:


> Love these looks! I hope to be as cool as you when I'm your age!!! Sorry for your loss as well, hope your are holding up ok, will keep you and DH in my thoughts



Thank you jp23! How very kind of you - it’s just the style I feel comfortable with and was actually my DH that guided me this way for years. 
Thank you for haven us in your thoughts...


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> so beautiful and peaceful - especially with your reflection in the stone....



Thanks dear  ... The shadow of the widow in the stone ....


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thank you Chessmont....it's been a tough year all-around.



Hugs from me my dear


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> Thank so much Elaine!  Yeah, 51 is way too young
> But hey, must focus on the time we had ...and not the time we do not get   I allow myself to be sad and angry when it comes though ...


You have a wonderful attitude. I pray I could handle it with as much grace as you when it happens to us.


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> You have a wonderful attitude. I pray I could handle it with as much grace as you when it happens to us.



Thanks whateve! .. not feeling the grace today though   It’s a little scary with the many feelings that comes punching


----------



## IntheOcean

Cilifene said:


> Had my beautiful Jumbo with me to visit DH...
> 
> View attachment 4701001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701002
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701003
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701004


You look gorgeous, as usual.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene--you made the Purseforum Roundup!  I hope that brings you a spark of joy!  Those pictures were great!


----------



## Passau

Hi Everyone, I have been MIA for a while and I am so sorry to read about your losses, Cilifene and Oreo...
I have been struggling with health issues over the last few months and I have lost my vision in my left eye.  The vision loss was sudden and unexpected and I am still adjusting to a mono vision world.  Still thankful that I can see out of my right eye and drive.
Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy as we fight this global pandemic together!


----------



## bisbee

Sorry to hear about your health issues Passau...you sound like you are coming to terms with your vision loss.  Hope you stay healthy going forward!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been MIA for a while and I am so sorry to read about your losses, Cilifene and Oreo...
> I have been struggling with health issues over the last few months and I have lost my vision in my left eye.  The vision loss was sudden and unexpected and I am still adjusting to a mono vision world.  Still thankful that I can see out of my right eye and drive.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy as we fight this global pandemic together!


I'm so sorry to hear about your vision loss, @Passau . That's frightening, especially since it was sudden and unexpected. I'm glad to hear that you can still drive, but still… 
Please take care of yourself, and stay healthy.


----------



## whateve

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been MIA for a while and I am so sorry to read about your losses, Cilifene and Oreo...
> I have been struggling with health issues over the last few months and I have lost my vision in my left eye.  The vision loss was sudden and unexpected and I am still adjusting to a mono vision world.  Still thankful that I can see out of my right eye and drive.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy as we fight this global pandemic together!


I'm sorry to hear about it. My daughter lost most of her vision in one eye when she was 7 years old in an accident. Thankfully, her other eye has remained good and she is able to drive. When she was getting her driver's license, though, they made us get a doctor's note verifying that she didn't need corrective lenses. The type of vision loss was nerve damage and couldn't be corrected with lenses. I've never had binocular vision as I was cross-eyed as a child and when they fixed that with surgery, they overcorrected, then by the time they fixed that, my brain had learned to only use one eye at a time. I was told when I was a child that I would never be able to drive, but they were wrong. I've never felt handicapped. Only a few things are more difficult for me, like when I try to scoop leaves out of the pool I can't tell how deep they are.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene--you made the Purseforum Roundup!  I hope that brings you a spark of joy!  Those pictures were great!



What is the purseforum roundup?


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifene--you made the Purseforum Roundup!  I hope that brings you a spark of joy!  Those pictures were great!



OMG ... I found it   Thanks barbee for letting me know


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been MIA for a while and I am so sorry to read about your losses, Cilifene and Oreo...
> I have been struggling with health issues over the last few months and I have lost my vision in my left eye.  The vision loss was sudden and unexpected and I am still adjusting to a mono vision world.  Still thankful that I can see out of my right eye and drive.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy as we fight this global pandemic together!



I’m so very sorry to hear this


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> I've never had binocular vision as I was cross-eyed as a child and when they fixed that with surgery, they overcorrected, then by the time they fixed that, my brain had learned to only use one eye at a time. I was told when I was a child that I would never be able to drive, but they were wrong. I've never felt handicapped. Only a few things are more difficult for me, like when I try to scoop leaves out of the pool I can't tell how deep they are.


I have a similar situation, but it was somewhat voluntary.  Several years ago I was having trouble seeing using my left eye...turned out that a cataract had developed in just one year, and I had the surgery.  The cataract in my right eye is still very small and may take years to grow.  So...now I can see distance with my left eye and close with the right...I never needed reading glasses even at almost 69.  I have gotten used to this vision...and don’t wear glasses anymore (except I do have reading glasses that I use occasionally to read ridiculously small directions on some hair products).


----------



## Cilifene

IntheOcean said:


> You look gorgeous, as usual.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> I have a similar situation, but it was somewhat voluntary.  Several years ago I was having trouble seeing using my left eye...turned out that a cataract had developed in just one year, and I had the surgery.  The cataract in my right eye is still very small and may take years to grow.  So...now I can see distance with my left eye and close with the right...I never needed reading glasses even at almost 69.  I have gotten used to this vision...and don’t wear glasses anymore (except I do have reading glasses that I use occasionally to read ridiculously small directions on some hair products).


An eye doctor once suggested that I get contacts with one eye for far and the other for close so I wouldn't need bifocals but I didn't do it. I'm still hoping I won't need glasses all the time once I get cataract surgery.


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> An eye doctor once suggested that I get contacts with one eye for far and the other for close so I wouldn't need bifocals but I didn't do it. I'm still hoping I won't need glasses all the time once I get cataract surgery.


I tried that many years ago and couldn’t get used to it.  I have a friend who has used those for years and does just fine!  My vision is pretty good...but I did have trouble passing the vision test when I got my license renewed...failed the first time.  I had to go back with my last pair of glasses with only the right lens and that worked.  I’m fine using both eyes together, but the machine they use tests each eye separately and my right eye is only good for close vision on its own.


----------



## bisbee

Ladies...no posts since my last one on Monday...I hope everyone is well...


----------



## Cilifene

I’m not sick   but obviously I’ve felt better


----------



## ElainePG

I got sick with pleurisy last week, so my pulmonologist has ordered me indoors for the duration (except for neighborhood walks, since we live in a small town and it's easy to physically distance). I'm even barred from grocery shopping, so I'm using the InstaCart app to have our food delivered.

It could have been so much worse… it's not COVID-19… but it was definitely a scare and a wake-up call, all at the same time. I even had to go to the hospital for a chest x-ray, and boy did I NOT want to go into that place!  

But I'm slowly pulling out of it, thank goodness, and I'm grateful that it wasn't the crisis it might have been.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I’m not sick   but obviously I’ve felt better


Sending you warm thoughts, dear @Cilifene .


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I got sick with pleurisy last week, so my pulmonologist has ordered me indoors for the duration (except for neighborhood walks, since we live in a small town and it's easy to physically distance). I'm even barred from grocery shopping, so I'm using the InstaCart app to have our food delivered.
> 
> It could have been so much worse… it's not COVID-19… but it was definitely a scare and a wake-up call, all at the same time. I even had to go to the hospital for a chest x-ray, and boy did I NOT want to go into that place!
> 
> But I'm slowly pulling out of it, thank goodness, and I'm grateful that it wasn't the crisis it might have been.



Oh dear, but I’m glad to hear you’re pulling out of it 



ElainePG said:


> Sending you warm thoughts, dear @Cilifene .



Thanks SO much!!!


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I got sick with pleurisy last week, so my pulmonologist has ordered me indoors for the duration (except for neighborhood walks, since we live in a small town and it's easy to physically distance). I'm even barred from grocery shopping, so I'm using the InstaCart app to have our food delivered.
> 
> It could have been so much worse… it's not COVID-19… but it was definitely a scare and a wake-up call, all at the same time. I even had to go to the hospital for a chest x-ray, and boy did I NOT want to go into that place!
> 
> But I'm slowly pulling out of it, thank goodness, and I'm grateful that it wasn't the crisis it might have been.


So sorry to hear this Elaine!  Also happy it isn’t the virus...take care of yourself!  (Virtual hugs!)


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> So sorry to hear this Elaine!  Also happy it isn’t the virus...take care of yourself!  (Virtual hugs!)


Thank you, dear @bisbee


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> I got sick with pleurisy last week, so my pulmonologist has ordered me indoors for the duration (except for neighborhood walks, since we live in a small town and it's easy to physically distance). I'm even barred from grocery shopping, so I'm using the InstaCart app to have our food delivered.
> 
> It could have been so much worse… it's not COVID-19… but it was definitely a scare and a wake-up call, all at the same time. I even had to go to the hospital for a chest x-ray, and boy did I NOT want to go into that place!
> 
> But I'm slowly pulling out of it, thank goodness, and I'm grateful that it wasn't the crisis it might have been.




hope you are feeling better today, Elaine -- take care!


----------



## ElainePG

19flowers said:


> hope you are feeling better today, Elaine -- take care!


Thank you! I'm taking it slowly.
Just so grateful that it wasn't worse, and that I'm hunkered down here with Mr. PG.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I got sick with pleurisy last week, so my pulmonologist has ordered me indoors for the duration (except for neighborhood walks, since we live in a small town and it's easy to physically distance). I'm even barred from grocery shopping, so I'm using the InstaCart app to have our food delivered.
> 
> It could have been so much worse… it's not COVID-19… but it was definitely a scare and a wake-up call, all at the same time. I even had to go to the hospital for a chest x-ray, and boy did I NOT want to go into that place!
> 
> But I'm slowly pulling out of it, thank goodness, and I'm grateful that it wasn't the crisis it might have been.


That sounds scary!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That sounds scary!


Gotta admit, I was scared. Especially when I went to the hospital for a chest x ray. They were very nice, but I kept imagining these giant virus germs roaming the halls ...  

I’m so fortunate, though, I have a terrific pulmonologist and she’s taking great care of me.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> I got sick with pleurisy last week, so my pulmonologist has ordered me indoors for the duration (except for neighborhood walks, since we live in a small town and it's easy to physically distance). I'm even barred from grocery shopping, so I'm using the InstaCart app to have our food delivered.
> 
> It could have been so much worse… it's not COVID-19… but it was definitely a scare and a wake-up call, all at the same time. I even had to go to the hospital for a chest x-ray, and boy did I NOT want to go into that place!
> 
> But I'm slowly pulling out of it, thank goodness, and I'm grateful that it wasn't the crisis it might have been.



 I'm very sorry Elaine. That sounds terribly frightening as well as painful. I'm glad you're taking it easy, on the mend and have a good doctor caring for you. Please don't do anything strenuous and remember that your TPF pals are thinking of you!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Gotta admit, I was scared. Especially when I went to the hospital for a chest x ray. They were very nice, but I kept imagining these giant virus germs roaming the halls ...
> 
> I’m so fortunate, though, I have a terrific pulmonologist and she’s taking great care of me.


That's great. Several months before this happened, I had been trying to get a referral to a pulmonologist. My doctor was trying to get all my records from my previous doctors before he did the referral but the other doctor's offices never sent the records. I've given up the search for now.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm very sorry Elaine. That sounds terribly frightening as well as painful. I'm glad you're taking it easy, on the mend and have a good doctor caring for you. Please don't do anything strenuous and *remember that your TPF pals are thinking of you! *


Thank you, dear. TPF is a special place, for sure!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's great. Several months before this happened, I had been trying to get a referral to a pulmonologist. My doctor was trying to get all my records from my previous doctors before he did the referral but the other doctor's offices never sent the records. I've given up the search for now.


How frustrating. And for sure, now is NOT the time to go looking for a pulmonologist!


----------



## oreo713

Hope you are on the mend now,Elaine.  Stay safe and strong!
THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Gotta admit, I was scared. Especially when I went to the hospital for a chest x ray. They were very nice, but I kept imagining these giant virus germs roaming the halls ...
> 
> I’m so fortunate, though, I have a terrific pulmonologist and she’s taking great care of me.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hope you are on the mend now,Elaine.  Stay safe and strong!
> THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE!!!!


Wishing everyone safety and strength!


----------



## skyqueen

On a happier note I ordered this bag. Saw it on our PurseBlog and had to have it. Probably crazy but at least a conversation piece and won't break the bank. This is the pic I chose of Dirty Harry and the bag...I got the tan color. It also has a shoulder strap! Since I didn't get a stimulus check I gave myself one!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> On a happier note I ordered this bag. Saw it on our PurseBlog and had to have it. Probably crazy but at least a conversation piece and won't break the bank. This is the pic I chose of Dirty Harry and the bag...I got the tan color. It also has a shoulder strap! Since I didn't get a stimulus check I gave myself one!
> View attachment 4710990
> 
> View attachment 4710991


I saw that picture on the PurseBlog… so glad you got one! It will definitely be a conversation piece when the two of you go for a walk. 
Dirty Harry is looking *excellent*. How is he doing? And how are you???


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I saw that picture on the PurseBlog… so glad you got one! It will definitely be a conversation piece when the two of you go for a walk.
> Dirty Harry is looking *excellent*. How is he doing? And how are you???


Thanks, Elaine. I thought it was a cute pic of Dirty Harry and would look good on this type of bag. Fingers crossed! 
Doing good! I'm lucky I live with an autistic adult son who doesn't give a damn about socializing. Same goes for Dirty Harry, Miss Lucy and Pete. Sometimes God works in mysterious ways!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Elaine. I thought it was a cute pic of Dirty Harry and would look good on this type of bag. Fingers crossed!
> Doing good! I'm lucky I live with an autistic adult son who doesn't give a damn about socializing. Same goes for Dirty Harry, Miss Lucy and Pete. Sometimes God works in mysterious ways!


Sending hugs to your entire family, dear @skyqueen . All five of you.


----------



## oreo713

(((((((((HUGS))))))))))
                               Stay STRONG, SAFE, and SANE!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> On a happier note I ordered this bag. Saw it on our PurseBlog and had to have it. Probably crazy but at least a conversation piece and won't break the bank. This is the pic I chose of Dirty Harry and the bag...I got the tan color. It also has a shoulder strap! Since I didn't get a stimulus check I gave myself one!
> View attachment 4710990
> 
> View attachment 4710991



What a fun bag, looking forward to seeing yours. 
Glad to hear you’re doing good


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> What a fun bag, looking forward to seeing yours.
> Glad to hear you’re doing good


----------



## bisbee

Hugs to you all!  Hoping everyone is healthy...we are, and even my cousin’s daughter, son-in-law and brother are recovered, thank goodness.    We are at home (duh), going out for groceries when needed, getting carryout from local restaurants (curbside service), and taking food to our housekeeper, who is NOT working (I am paying her)...we are doing curbside service to her!  Her large family is doing most of her deliveries.  I am the housekeeper now...not as good as her, but the essentials are getting done (laundry, sheets changed, bathrooms, vacuuming, etc.)

Check in when the mood strikes you!


----------



## oreo713

Hope everyone is well and healthy.  Personally, I've had enough of this virus.  I'm finding it extremely depressing not being able to take care of things that need taking care of....myself included.   Sending love and hugs to all.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Hope everyone is well and healthy.  Personally, I've had enough of this virus.  I'm finding it extremely depressing not being able to take care of things that need taking care of....myself included.   Sending love and hugs to all.



Yes...I am 100% sure we have all had enough of this virus...but it is also as important as ever that we continue to behave responsibly for all of our sakes.  I have a very painful trigger thumb that I would love to get taken care of (opting for another injection before surgery), but I am putting up with it for now.  Certainly not that important, but painful and annoying.  I miss my children and grandchildren...but I am also very happy I don’t have to educate or entertain children in my house...I feel for those who do and have no end in sight.  I am beyond upset for those who have no money coming in and can’t pay their bills.  I am so thankful my children are ok on the financial front.

The #1 goal is to avoid, at all cost, contracting this virus.  

I can and will deal with everything else.  We all can.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Hugs to you all!  Hoping everyone is healthy...we are, and even my cousin’s daughter, son-in-law and brother are recovered, thank goodness.    We are at home (duh), going out for groceries when needed, getting carryout from local restaurants (curbside service), and taking food to our housekeeper, who is NOT working (I am paying her)...we are doing curbside service to her!  Her large family is doing most of her deliveries.  *I am the housekeeper now...not as good as her, but the essentials are getting done (laundry, sheets changed, bathrooms, vacuuming, etc*.)
> 
> Check in when the mood strikes you!


I'm so glad to hear that your family members have recovered, @bisbee . You must feel so relieved.

DH and I are cleaning our house now, too… I sound like Princess Petunia, admitting this, but it had been a long time! I keep telling myself that it's good for the soul. Of course, we've both always been good about tidying up after ourselves, but now we've got to tackle the deep cleaning.

I laid it all out on a spreadsheet. Room by room, who does what, and so on. It goes on the fridge once a week, on the day I designate as cleaning day. I feel as though I should give us little stars when we finish!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hope everyone is well and healthy.  Personally, I've had enough of this virus.  I'm finding it extremely depressing not being able to take care of things that need taking care of....myself included.   Sending love and hugs to all.


I'm so sorry, dear. You've had a terrible year all around. And facing this all by yourself must be just awful.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad to hear that your family members have recovered, @bisbee . You must feel so relieved.
> 
> DH and I are cleaning our house now, too… I sound like Princess Petunia, admitting this, but it had been a long time! I keep telling myself that it's good for the soul. Of course, we've both always been good about tidying up after ourselves, but now we've got to tackle the deep cleaning.
> 
> I laid it all out on a spreadsheet. Room by room, who does what, and so on. It goes on the fridge once a week, on the day I designate as cleaning day. I feel as though I should give us little stars when we finish!


Wow...you are organized!  DH doesn’t clean...but I am at the point where I want him to stay out of my way!  He does help by cooking and cleaning up in the kitchen (except for washing pots) and loading and unloading the dishwasher.  I am doing things on the same schedule as my housekeeper...sort of.  Sheets and washing towels and linens on Friday...which is her day.  I do bathrooms on Saturday, launder clothes on Thursday.  Vacuum, dusting, etc, when I get to it and feel like it.  Kitchen is pretty continuous.  Actually...the days tend to run into each other...I can’t keep track anymore!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Wow...you are organized!  DH doesn’t clean...but I am at the point where I want him to stay out of my way!  He does help by cooking and cleaning up in the kitchen (except for washing pots) and loading and unloading the dishwasher.  I am doing things on the same schedule as my housekeeper...sort of.  Sheets and washing towels and linens on Friday...which is her day.  I do bathrooms on Saturday, launder clothes on Thursday.  Vacuum, dusting, etc, when I get to it and feel like it.  Kitchen is pretty continuous.  *Actually...the days tend to run into each other...I can’t keep track anymore!*


There was an article about that very phenomenon… in the New York Times, I think. It's become a real problem for everyone. When I read it, I thought "Oh, thank G-d it's not just me, I thought I was developing Alzheimer's!"


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry, dear. You've had a terrible year all around. And facing this all by yourself must be just awful.


Thanks Elaine.  It's  was just about the worst year of my life, and, couldn't imagine it getting any worse and then BAM!!! this virus hit, with no end in sight....


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Elaine.  It's  was just about the worst year of my life, and, couldn't imagine it getting any worse and then BAM!!! this virus hit, with no end in sight....


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Elaine.  It's  was just about the worst year of my life, and, couldn't imagine it getting any worse and then BAM!!! this virus hit, with no end in sight....



I’m so sorry, sending you love ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

We've been very quiet...hope everyone is well!


----------



## oreo713

I'm OK....lonely, but OK.....how are you doing SQ?


----------



## ElainePG

I'm fine. It's nice when we check in with each other occasionally. 

Our county health department has extended our Shelter in Place order for another month. But a few more things are opening up: golf courses (DH is happy!) and gardening services. Both will be operating under very strict policies.

It makes sense to me that gardeners will be allowed to work, and I've emailed our gardener that he can start again. Not that we have much property, but he's a one-man business and he definitely needs the $$$. He'll be outside the house, wearing a mask, and we'll stay inside.

Oh, and face masks are now a requirement for everyone, unless you're just taking a walk outside and there's nobody else around. Many of the California beaches have been closed, because people were tending to go in groups and not maintain appropriate distance. Which was really dumb. But the walking trails around here are open, fortunately, so DH and I can get outside to exercise, which helps.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I'm fine. It's nice when we check in with each other occasionally.
> 
> Our county health department has extended our Shelter in Place order for another month. But a few more things are opening up: golf courses (DH is happy!) and gardening services. Both will be operating under very strict policies.
> 
> It makes sense to me that gardeners will be allowed to work, and I've emailed our gardener that he can start again. Not that we have much property, but he's a one-man business and he definitely needs the $$$. He'll be outside the house, wearing a mask, and we'll stay inside.
> 
> Oh, and face masks are now a requirement for everyone, unless you're just taking a walk outside and there's nobody else around. Many of the California beaches have been closed, because people were tending to go in groups and not maintain appropriate distance. Which was really dumb. But the walking trails around here are open, fortunately, so DH and I can get outside to exercise, which helps.


Our gardener has been working all along. He used to have a big crew but now it is usually just him.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Our gardener has been working all along. He used to have a big crew but now it is usually just him.


It was weird to me that our county shut down gardeners as non essential. I think most of California didn’t do this, and I’m glad it’s been reversed. Just for safety’s sake. So much risk of fire... can’t let properties get overgrown.


----------



## bisbee

We are fine...going out to walk, go to the grocery (masked and gloved and the stores are vigilant in letting a certain amount of people in) and picking up carryout (contactless).  I am reading and watching some shows on Netflix, talking to my cousin in Florida, Laundry, vacuuming, etc. and texting with my granddaughter.  Her birthday is Sunday (mine too!) and she let me know her birthday wishes...multiple items on the way to her house as we speak.  She will be 15...where has the time gone?


----------



## Cilifene

I’m fine  working and doing great....


----------



## Cilifene

I still love my Puzzle very much!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I still love my Puzzle very much!
> 
> View attachment 4723248


This looks incredible on you! Love the slouch.


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> We are fine...going out to walk, go to the grocery (masked and gloved and the stores are vigilant in letting a certain amount of people in) and picking up carryout (contactless).  I am reading and watching some shows on Netflix, talking to my cousin in Florida, Laundry, vacuuming, etc. and texting with my granddaughter.  Her birthday is Sunday (mine too!) and she let me know her birthday wishes...multiple items on the way to her house as we speak.  She will be 15...where has the time gone?


What do you get for a 15 year old? Mine is turning 15 in about 10 days.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This looks incredible on you! Love the slouch.



Thanks dear Elaine!  Love the slouch too. 
The trench is my beloved old Burberry.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear Elaine!  Love the slouch too.
> *The trench is my beloved old Burberry*.


Classics always endure. I guess that's why they call them "classic"!


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> What do you get for a 15 year old? Mine is turning 15 in about 10 days.


She wants AirPods...but I don’t want to pay that much.  She has other ear buds that I have...they are just as good or better.  So...she told me a few other things that I ordered from Amazon have had sent to her.  My son told me she wanted a t-shirt that says she turned 15 during the quarantine, so I found a cute one I ordered from Etsy...says “2020  The one where Irene turns 15 #quarantined“.  That will also be sent to her.


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> She wants AirPods...but I don’t want to pay that much.  She has other ear buds that I have...they are just as good or better.  So...she told me a few other things that I ordered from Amazon have had sent to her.  My son told me she wanted a t-shirt that says she turned 15 during the quarantine, so I found a cute one I ordered from Etsy...says “2020  The one where Irene turns 15 #quarantined“.  That will also be sent to her.


The tee is a great idea! She already has airpods. Last year I got her a bracelet but I don't want to repeat myself.


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> The tee is a great idea! She already has airpods. Last year I got her a bracelet but I don't want to repeat myself.


I didn’t want to get mine another Pandora charm...she rarely wears the bracelet anyway!  She is, however, on her phone 24/7, so one of the items from Amazon is a set of very sturdy charging cords...she keeps breaking them!  Actually...my son put something on her phone to restrict usage...so glad that is not up to me!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> She wants AirPods...but I don’t want to pay that much.  She has other ear buds that I have...they are just as good or better.  So...she told me a few other things that I ordered from Amazon have had sent to her.  My son told me she wanted a t-shirt that says she turned 15 during the quarantine, so I found a cute one I ordered from Etsy...says “2020  The one where Irene turns 15 #quarantined“.  That will also be sent to her.


I love the tee idea. So cute! 

Some Etsy sellers are getting right on board with the pandemic. I found face masks that I think will work very well. Reasonably priced, a good design, and (fingers crossed) they will be shipping tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I didn’t want to get mine another Pandora charm...she rarely wears the bracelet anyway!  She is, however, on her phone 24/7, so one of the items from Amazon is a set of very sturdy charging cords...she keeps breaking them!  *Actually...my son put something on her phone to restrict usage...so glad that is not up to me!*


It's *got* to be so difficult to be a parent these days!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> It's *got* to be so difficult to be a parent these days!


I really feel for those that have grade school kids. I’ve never seen so many kids on bikes in the neighborhood (they must live here; who’d ride their bikes up here..steep hills) I suspect that these kids are involved in organized activities and when on vacation breaks, the family usually leaves town. So many people walking around..I only recognize cars and people who walk their dogs as this is not really a walking neighborhood. Kinda interesting.


----------



## oreo713

*Happy Mother's Day!*
*Be safe and strong!*​


----------



## Cilifene

I’m using my lamb Jumbo a lot lately...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I’m using my lamb Jumbo a lot lately...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728254
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728257


*I LOVE THAT T-SHIRT!!!!!*​


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I still love my Puzzle very much!
> 
> View attachment 4723248


Gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I’m using my lamb Jumbo a lot lately...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728254
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728257


LOL! Perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I’m using my lamb Jumbo a lot lately...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728254
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728257


Gotta get myself one of those tee shirts!  And I love the way you're wearing your hair.
The bag, of course, is beyond terrific. It looks so good worn casually.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> *I LOVE THAT T-SHIRT!!!!!*​






skyqueen said:


> LOL! Perfect!






ElainePG said:


> Gotta get myself one of those tee shirts!  And I love the way you're wearing your hair.
> The bag, of course, is beyond terrific. It looks so good worn casually.



Thanks ladies! ... 
https://www.fannykarst.com/


----------



## Cilifene

Also from Fanny Karst ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Also from Fanny Karst ...
> 
> View attachment 4728829


Too funny! Especially these days! I never know whether to  or to .


----------



## ElainePG

This is the Fanny Karst tee that I like.


----------



## Izzy48

Cilifene said:


> I still love my Puzzle very much!
> 
> View attachment 4723248


I really like the way it shapes when you hold it!


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> On a happier note I ordered this bag. Saw it on our PurseBlog and had to have it. Probably crazy but at least a conversation piece and won't break the bank. This is the pic I chose of Dirty Harry and the bag...I got the tan color. It also has a shoulder strap! Since I didn't get a stimulus check I gave myself one!
> View attachment 4710990
> 
> View attachment 4710991


Love it!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> I got sick with pleurisy last week, so my pulmonologist has ordered me indoors for the duration (except for neighborhood walks, since we live in a small town and it's easy to physically distance). I'm even barred from grocery shopping, so I'm using the InstaCart app to have our food delivered.
> 
> It could have been so much worse… it's not COVID-19… but it was definitely a scare and a wake-up call, all at the same time. I even had to go to the hospital for a chest x-ray, and boy did I NOT want to go into that place!
> 
> But I'm slowly pulling out of it, thank goodness, and I'm grateful that it wasn't the crisis it might have been.


So sorry to hear this and I hope you are much better. I developed a head and ear infection which has taken 4 weeks to recover from. Like you I am in for the duration.


----------



## Izzy48

Again, I have been missing for some time. Tried to catch up but just gave up trying to cover everything. Our state is in Phase 1 of opening up but I am in house for some time. It has been a difficult year for everyone with Covid so we just have to keep trying. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Cilifene

It’s been a long time since I’ve had Reissue out. 
Here she is - and paired with light colored clothing 
Love that bag ...


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Love it!


It's Izzy! 
Just got an email...the bag arrived Friday! I'll post a pic................


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 4730215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a long time since I’ve had Reissue out.
> Here she is - and paired with light colored clothing
> Love that bag ...


Fabulous, Dahlink!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous, Dahlink!



Thanks dear SQ!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> View attachment 4730215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a long time since I’ve had Reissue out.
> Here she is - and paired with light colored clothing
> Love that bag ...


Ooh, look at you with your long wavy hair, high-heeled boots, and sunglasses!
Fabulous outfit, my dear.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> So sorry to hear this and I hope you are much better. I developed a head and ear infection which has taken 4 weeks to recover from. Like you I am in for the duration.


So sorry you got sick, Izzy.

I'm perfectly fine now, just tired of using a delivery service for my groceries. I like to go to the market and select my own fresh produce. But that's such a tiny little thing, compared to what others are going through.


----------



## Izzy48

skyqueen said:


> It's Izzy!
> Just got an email...the bag arrived Friday! I'll post a pic................


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ooh, look at you with your long wavy hair, high-heeled boots, and sunglasses!
> Fabulous outfit, my dear.




Thanks so much my friend! ​


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Ooh, look at you with your long wavy hair, high-heeled boots, and sunglasses!
> Fabulous outfit, my dear.



Thanks dear, that’s very kind of you


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it!


Here you go...love it


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...love it
> View attachment 4731979



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...love it
> View attachment 4731979


How cute is that? Hiya, Harry!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...love it
> View attachment 4731979


SO cute!  The bag and the real Harry!


----------



## bisbee

No activity since May 17!  Let’s get this started again...hope everyone is busy with good things that have kept you away...

We are just rolling along...getting ready to (I think) go to my son’s house for my grandson’s 12th birthday (6/11).  He wanted a ukulele...which, of course, I got him.  I think they played them in Hebrew school (?).

Maryland is slowly opening up...restaurants can serve outdoors.  We aren’t ready...still too many new cases.  We are being cautious.  I am pretty much in tears every day at the state of our country...but I won’t get into it, since this is not the place...


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> No activity since May 17!  Let’s get this started again...hope everyone is busy with good things that have kept you away...
> 
> We are just rolling along...getting ready to (I think) go to my son’s house for my grandson’s 12th birthday (6/11).  He wanted a ukulele...which, of course, I got him.  I think they played them in Hebrew school (?).
> 
> Maryland is slowly opening up...restaurants can serve outdoors.  We aren’t ready...still too many new cases.  We are being cautious.  I am pretty much in tears every day at the state of our country...but I won’t get into it, since this is not the place...


Hello, @bisbee , how nice to see your post. Happy 12th birthday to your grandson! I'm sure he'll love the ukulele. As for whether his parents will or not… well… that's a different story!  Is he musically talented?

My first cousin, his wife, & their 13-year-old son live in Maryland, too. His wife writes to me that Maryland's opening is confusing. It depends on the county whether things are opening or not, and to what extent. In some places, if I understand her, the mayor will override the governor. That's probably happening all over the country, as states try to balance safety versus $$$.

Here in our section of California certain things are opening up (restaurants and hair salons, for example), but Mr. PG and I are *for sure* not ready!!! We're monitoring the local cases every day (probably too often, but we can't seem to stop) and unless the number of cases slows or reverses we plan to stayed "hunkered down." We're even still getting our groceries delivered. 

Mr. PG has been on the golf course once a week after they opened last month, but he goes first thing in the morning (6AM!) when they first open, he plays as a single, and he only does 9 holes. They require all players to wear a mask, and the club house is closed, so he calls to make an appointment. It seems very safe, and it's a great way for him to get exercise.

As for me, I'm doing a lot of cooking. Plenty of nourishing food, like soups and stews. I can't control the pandemic, but I can make sure we eat right!


----------



## bisbee

Yes Elaine...the virus is different depending on the county here, so county governments are either going along with the governor or being more cautious, depending on the cases in that county.  
We have been going out for groceries all along...if the store has a “senior hour” early, then I show up.  I don’t care for someone else selecting my produce!  We have a ready supply of masks and gloves.  And hand sanitizer!
My manicurist is opening today...I have an appointment next week.  She is requiring masks (she always wears one and she wears gloves since she developed an allergy to polish!) and will make you wait in your car until she lets you in.  I feel very bad for her...she and her husband may lose their business anyway, since they were struggling before the pandemic.  I’ve been going to her for over 10 years...


----------



## bisbee

Elaine, we actually have no idea if he is musically talented as far as playing an instrument goes...but he does seem to have an affinity for singing and grasping songs quickly.  When we are in the car, I tend to put on stations that play music from the ‘60s and ‘70s.  He picks up on the lyrics and tunes and starts singing along almost from the start of the song...even when he never heard it before!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine, we actually have no idea if he is musically talented as far as playing an instrument goes...but he does seem to have an affinity for singing and grasping songs quickly.  When we are in the car, I tend to put on stations that play music from the ‘60s and ‘70s.  *He picks up on the lyrics and tunes and starts singing along almost from the start of the song...even when he never heard it before!*


That sounds as though his brain is "wired" for music… in some form, certainly vocally, and maybe instrumentally, too. I love that he enjoys songs from the 60s and 70s. The kid has good taste!


----------



## skyqueen

The mall is open...going to J. Jill to return a pair of pants. Went to the beach, yesterday. Things are getting back to normal


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> The mall is open...going to J. Jill to return a pair of pants. Went to the beach, yesterday. Things are getting back to normal


Hurray for the beach! We've been going on walks along our coast, but not on the weekends when it gets a little crowded. There's something so nourishing about open spaces, and large bodies of water!


----------



## Cilifene

Hi, 
Been working until Monday where my holiday started. No virus, feeling okay. I’ve added a new bag  so much for the tiny collection feeling 
My collection has grown lately, also caused by three bags my mother passed on to me. She’s 90 now, doesn’t go outside anymore and gets a little nursing help.

I was going to buy a pink LV monogram scarf, the nuance didn’t pleased though. Instead I came home with two items I’ve been eyeing for a few years.
The archlight sneakers and the Boite chapeau supple mm.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Hi,
> Been working until Monday where my holiday started. No virus, feeling okay. I’ve added a new bag  so much for the tiny collection feeling
> My collection has grown lately, also caused by three bags my mother passed on to me. She’s 90 now, doesn’t go outside anymore and gets a little nursing help.
> 
> I was going to buy a pink LV monogram scarf, the nuance didn’t pleased though. Instead I came home with two items I’ve been eyeing for a few years.
> The archlight sneakers and the Boite chapeau supple mm.
> 
> View attachment 4754145
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754146


Great outfit! The bag and sneakers are definitely winners, especially the way you've paired them with denim.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Great outfit! The bag and sneakers are definitely winners, especially the way you've paired them with denim.



Thanks Elaine


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Hi,
> Been working until Monday where my holiday started. No virus, feeling okay. I’ve added a new bag  so much for the tiny collection feeling
> My collection has grown lately, also caused by three bags my mother passed on to me. She’s 90 now, doesn’t go outside anymore and gets a little nursing help.
> 
> I was going to buy a pink LV monogram scarf, the nuance didn’t pleased though. Instead I came home with two items I’ve been eyeing for a few years.
> The archlight sneakers and the Boite chapeau supple mm.
> 
> View attachment 4754145
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754146


I love that bag and thought of buying one as well. Is it really small? Doesn't look small on you but I'm much bigger. I did buy a new LV Victorine wallet to fit in my Dirty Harry bag. That little sucker holds a lot...I've always used a full size wallet so I was pleasantly surprised! You look fantastic


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I love that bag and thought of buying one as well. Is it really small? Doesn't look small on you but I'm much bigger. I did buy a new LV Victorine wallet to fit in my Dirty Harry bag. That little sucker holds a lot...I've always used a full size wallet so I was pleasantly surprised! You look fantastic
> View attachment 4764683


Funny you mentioning the Victorine, @skyqueen . I have my eye on this mini version of the Victorine, in their new Escale pattern. It reminds me of the clouds over the bay!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Funny you mentioning the Victorine, @skyqueen . I have my eye on this mini version of the Victorine, in their new Escale pattern. It reminds me of the clouds over the bay!
> View attachment 4764696


You'll love it, Elaine! Shocked at how much it holds


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I love that bag and thought of buying one as well. Is it really small? Doesn't look small on you but I'm much bigger. I did buy a new LV Victorine wallet to fit in my Dirty Harry bag. That little sucker holds a lot...I've always used a full size wallet so I was pleasantly surprised! You look fantastic
> View attachment 4764683



Thanks SQ, I’ll take pics later this week to show how much it holds - I really don’t think it’s that small. 
I love your new wallet.!


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> Funny you mentioning the Victorine, @skyqueen . I have my eye on this mini version of the Victorine, in their new Escale pattern. It reminds me of the clouds over the bay!
> View attachment 4764696


I keep looking at pieces in this pattern...so far I’ve been able to admire rather than order!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I keep looking at pieces in this pattern...so far I’ve been able to admire rather than order!


Me, too. They're awfully cute, but I really, really, really don't need anything bag-related.


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> Me, too. They're awfully cute, but I really, really, really don't need anything bag-related.


Do any of us NEED?  However, I purchased two new bags in the last month +, and have sold a few on ebay.  I just get tired of some after awhile.


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> Do any of us NEED?  However, I purchased two new bags in the last month +, and have sold a few on ebay.  I just get tired of some after awhile.


Very true.  I did “treat” myself to 2 items I’ve been looking at for quite a while.  Neither was that extravagant..my excuse was that I used my stimulus payment.  We are lucky in that we are retired, and my income is steady...so...my “treat”!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I love that bag and thought of buying one as well. Is it really small? Doesn't look small on you but I'm much bigger. I did buy a new LV Victorine wallet to fit in my Dirty Harry bag. That little sucker holds a lot...I've always used a full size wallet so I was pleasantly surprised! You look fantastic
> View attachment 4764683


Here’s pictures of it. I usually don’t carry all that! but want to show how much it can hold. Cause it’s very soft it holds a lot.


----------



## can_do_mom

Hello TPF Ladies!
I have had my hands full since the pandemic has hit.  My business is considered essential and we have been busier than ever.  I have had two employees move on and need to find replacements for them.  I can't believe I am still running this business but so far I am managing.  I'm beginning to feel a little weary and would be open if the right offer presented itself for me to sell.

It sounds as though everyone here has managed to avoid Covid thus far, thank goodness.  My daughter's FIL contracted it (their whole family did) and was quite sick.  In ICU for weeks and on a ventilator.  He is still in the hospital, or perhaps now recovering at a different facility but is still quite weak.  

My mother is in a nursing home and has significant dementia.  She's very unhappy and keeps trying to escape.  It sounds kind of funny except that it's dangerous and they just notified my sister and I that she cannot stay there any longer and so we have to find a new place for her ASAP.  It's all quite stressful.  It would be so much better if we could get in to visit her or take her out but we can't do either because of Covid.  

I haven't made any fun purchases since I bought the jewelry that I posted pics of last winter.  The kids are working on me to buy a pontoon (a boat) for the lake.  I am considering it.  I would trade in Mike's bass boat if I did because I don't need three boats.  Do I even need two???  (The other is a very small fishing boat, not at all grand).

I hope those of us in the US can enjoy celebrating Independence Day, wherever we are.  Take care!


----------



## bisbee

CDM...good to hear from you!  So sorry about your mother...I guess you need to find a facility with a higher level of care.  It is quite a difficult and heartbreaking situation.  

A pontoon sounds fun...for the whole family.  My niece’s in-laws have a house on Lake George in New York...it always looks so nice when they post pictures of family gatherings at the lake!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Hello TPF Ladies!
> I have had my hands full since the pandemic has hit.  My business is considered essential and we have been busier than ever.  I have had two employees move on and need to find replacements for them.  I can't believe I am still running this business but so far I am managing.  I'm beginning to feel a little weary and would be open if the right offer presented itself for me to sell.
> 
> It sounds as though everyone here has managed to avoid Covid thus far, thank goodness.  My daughter's FIL contracted it (their whole family did) and was quite sick.  In ICU for weeks and on a ventilator.  He is still in the hospital, or perhaps now recovering at a different facility but is still quite weak.
> 
> My mother is in a nursing home and has significant dementia.  She's very unhappy and keeps trying to escape.  It sounds kind of funny except that it's dangerous and they just notified my sister and I that she cannot stay there any longer and so we have to find a new place for her ASAP.  It's all quite stressful.  It would be so much better if we could get in to visit her or take her out but we can't do either because of Covid.
> 
> I haven't made any fun purchases since I bought the jewelry that I posted pics of last winter.  The kids are working on me to buy a pontoon (a boat) for the lake.  I am considering it.  I would trade in Mike's bass boat if I did because I don't need three boats.  Do I even need two???  (The other is a very small fishing boat, not at all grand).
> 
> I hope those of us in the US can enjoy celebrating Independence Day, wherever we are.  Take care!


Sending love, thoughts and prayers to you, Mom and your sister! A rotten situation.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Hello TPF Ladies!
> I have had my hands full since the pandemic has hit.  My business is considered essential and we have been busier than ever.  I have had two employees move on and need to find replacements for them.  I can't believe I am still running this business but so far I am managing.  I'm beginning to feel a little weary and would be open if the right offer presented itself for me to sell.
> 
> It sounds as though everyone here has managed to avoid Covid thus far, thank goodness.  My daughter's FIL contracted it (their whole family did) and was quite sick.  In ICU for weeks and on a ventilator.  He is still in the hospital, or perhaps now recovering at a different facility but is still quite weak.
> 
> My mother is in a nursing home and has significant dementia.  She's very unhappy and keeps trying to escape.  It sounds kind of funny except that it's dangerous and they just notified my sister and I that she cannot stay there any longer and so we have to find a new place for her ASAP.  It's all quite stressful.  It would be so much better if we could get in to visit her or take her out but we can't do either because of Covid.
> 
> I haven't made any fun purchases since I bought the jewelry that I posted pics of last winter.  The kids are working on me to buy a pontoon (a boat) for the lake.  I am considering it.  I would trade in Mike's bass boat if I did because I don't need three boats.  Do I even need two???  (The other is a very small fishing boat, not at all grand).
> 
> I hope those of us in the US can enjoy celebrating Independence Day, wherever we are.  Take care!


Wow, *CDM*… that sounds tough all the way around. I'm so sorry to hear that your daughter's FIL (and the whole family) contracted C-19. Very scary. Good that her FIL was able to be weaned off the ventilator, but still…

And omg, how awful about your Mom. I hope you and your sister will be able to find a place for her, nearby, that has a memory care unit. This isn't the time to move someone with dementia, but clearly you have no options. 

The pontoon sounds like fun. I think. Do I even know what a pontoon is?  I say, if it makes your kids happy, go for it. And trade in the bass boat. The bass will be happy.

Sending you hugs, my dear.


----------



## skyqueen

How is everyone? Very quiet


----------



## oreo713

Trying to stay safe and healthy.  BORED TO DEATH!!!!   How's everything with you SQ?   I miss the chatter on here.


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> Hello TPF Ladies!
> I have had my hands full since the pandemic has hit.  My business is considered essential and we have been busier than ever.  I have had two employees move on and need to find replacements for them.  I can't believe I am still running this business but so far I am managing.  I'm beginning to feel a little weary and would be open if the right offer presented itself for me to sell.
> 
> It sounds as though everyone here has managed to avoid Covid thus far, thank goodness.  My daughter's FIL contracted it (their whole family did) and was quite sick.  In ICU for weeks and on a ventilator.  He is still in the hospital, or perhaps now recovering at a different facility but is still quite weak.
> 
> My mother is in a nursing home and has significant dementia.  She's very unhappy and keeps trying to escape.  It sounds kind of funny except that it's dangerous and they just notified my sister and I that she cannot stay there any longer and so we have to find a new place for her ASAP.  It's all quite stressful.  It would be so much better if we could get in to visit her or take her out but we can't do either because of Covid.
> 
> I haven't made any fun purchases since I bought the jewelry that I posted pics of last winter.  The kids are working on me to buy a pontoon (a boat) for the lake.  I am considering it.  I would trade in Mike's bass boat if I did because I don't need three boats.  Do I even need two???  (The other is a very small fishing boat, not at all grand).
> 
> I hope those of us in the US can enjoy celebrating Independence Day, wherever we are.  Take care!



hugs can do mom


----------



## bisbee

I have come looking for new posts, but seeing nothing and having nothing to report, I just left every time.  To bring you all up to date...

We had a massive problem with water leaking from outside into the house...into a room in the basement that used to be my stepson’s.  No one goes in there (and we rarely go down to the basement) so it was a few days before we discovered it.  After contacting a whole slew of people, we finally got the right plumbers here, located and fixed the leak (18” from the wall of the basement 4 feet down).  Our handyman hauled away everything from the basement room and replaced the pavers in the courtyard.  I lost a lot of sleep worrying.

On a happy note, that same stepson who canceled his planned wedding in November is getting married here in August!  They are in NYC, but will come here and have a very small wedding at his mother’s house (socially distanced).  Immediate family only, and we will then have dinner at a great restaurant (outside).  They are planning a bigger wedding next May. We are all thrilled...we love his fiancée!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Trying to stay safe and healthy.  BORED TO DEATH!!!!   How's everything with you SQ?   I miss the chatter on here.


HOT the beginning of the week but not as humid today...off to the beach!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I have come looking for new posts, but seeing nothing and having nothing to report, I just left every time.  To bring you all up to date...
> 
> We had a massive problem with water leaking from outside into the house...into a room in the basement that used to be my stepson’s.  No one goes in there (and we rarely go down to the basement) so it was a few days before we discovered it.  After contacting a whole slew of people, we finally got the right plumbers here, located and fixed the leak (18” from the wall of the basement 4 feet down).  Our handyman hauled away everything from the basement room and replaced the pavers in the courtyard.  I lost a lot of sleep worrying.
> 
> On a happy note, that same stepson who canceled his planned wedding in November is getting married here in August!  They are in NYC, but will come here and have a very small wedding at his mother’s house (socially distanced).  Immediate family only, and we will then have dinner at a great restaurant (outside).  They are planning a bigger wedding next May. We are all thrilled...we love his fiancée!


Wonderful news, Bis...a shame about the wedding but how resourceful. I'm sure it will be fabulous!


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Wonderful news, Bis...a shame about the wedding but how resourceful. I'm sure it will be fabulous!


He needs to get on her insurance...as good a reason as any to move the wedding up!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> I have come looking for new posts, but seeing nothing and having nothing to report, I just left every time.  To bring you all up to date...
> 
> We had a massive problem with water leaking from outside into the house...into a room in the basement that used to be my stepson’s.  No one goes in there (and we rarely go down to the basement) so it was a few days before we discovered it.  After contacting a whole slew of people, we finally got the right plumbers here, located and fixed the leak (18” from the wall of the basement 4 feet down).  Our handyman hauled away everything from the basement room and replaced the pavers in the courtyard.  I lost a lot of sleep worrying.
> 
> On a happy note, that same stepson who canceled his planned wedding in November is getting married here in August!  They are in NYC, but will come here and have a very small wedding at his mother’s house (socially distanced).  Immediate family only, and we will then have dinner at a great restaurant (outside).  They are planning a bigger wedding next May. We are all thrilled...we love his fiancée!


Mazel tov on your stepson's upcoming wedding!   
Sorry about all the house issues you had.  Unfortunately I know the feeling all to well.


----------



## Passau

Hi Ladies, Still quarantining here in VA and working on photo albums.  Finally have time to work on them and I have been enjoying the memories...
Hope you are all staying healthy and safe!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I have come looking for new posts, but seeing nothing and having nothing to report, I just left every time.  To bring you all up to date...
> 
> We had a massive problem with water leaking from outside into the house...into a room in the basement that used to be my stepson’s.  No one goes in there (and we rarely go down to the basement) so it was a few days before we discovered it.  After contacting a whole slew of people, we finally got the right plumbers here, located and fixed the leak (18” from the wall of the basement 4 feet down).  Our handyman hauled away everything from the basement room and replaced the pavers in the courtyard.  I lost a lot of sleep worrying.
> 
> On a happy note, that same stepson who canceled his planned wedding in November is getting married here in August!  They are in NYC, but will come here and have a very small wedding at his mother’s house (socially distanced).  Immediate family only, and we will then have dinner at a great restaurant (outside).  They are planning a bigger wedding next May. We are all thrilled...we love his fiancée!


So sorry about that water problem, @bisbee. Definitely NOT something you needed, especially at this time!

But mazel tov on the wedding. It sounds as though it will be a very festive time. What fun.


----------



## ElainePG

No news to report from the West Coast. Mr. PG and I are totally hunkered down, only leaving our house for the most absolutely necessary errands. We walk outside in the neighborhood for exercise (masked, of course!) and most people we pass are wearing masks too, so it feels safe. And we go to doctors' appointments. That's honestly it! 

I'm having groceries delivered, so we don't even do that (doctor's orders: I'm high risk). I *hate* having someone else select my meat & fresh produce, but I'm trying really hard to get over it. Considering the state of the country & the world at the moment, an undersized lamb chop or a wilted head of lettuce isn't the worst thing!


----------



## oreo713

ok....there's only one of these....


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> ok....there's only one of these....



Love it! Especially when she drives away at the end. VROOM!   

But where's the matching scarf??? 

This one would work. It's by H, in their men's collection. They could provide two: one for the driver, one for the passenger.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Love it! Especially when she drives away at the end. VROOM!
> 
> But where's the matching scarf???
> 
> This one would work. It's by H, in their men's collection. They could provide two: one for the driver, one for the passenger.
> 
> View attachment 4811841



Hi Elaine!!!  I think a scarf would be  little overkill... lol    Hope everyone is happy and healthy with you and yours.  I am trying the best I can to keep my sanity here, but I'll tell you something....it ain't easy!  Happy to say that the Covid numbers have been falling here in NYC despite our "DeBozo" mayor who is ruining NYC.  The sooner he leaves, the better.  But I must say that I m proud (and surprised)  that most NYers have been adhering to the "mask it or casket" rules.  
It's been very lonely here without my DH, especially with isolating, but I have no choice.  I do what I have to and carry on the best I can. 
Miss all of you here.  It's been too damn quiet!!!


----------



## Passau

Hi Ladies, Sorry to be so out of touch but just spent the last three days in the hospital with a small bowel blockage!! Not out of the woods yet but I am resting at home! Love all the funny T-shirts- Not dead yet is totally my mantra!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> ok....there's only one of these....





Passau said:


> Hi Ladies, Sorry to be so out of touch but just spent the last three days in the hospital with a small bowel blockage!! Not out of the woods yet but I am resting at home! Love all the funny T-shirts- Not dead yet is totally my mantra!!


I already have the matching bag, oreo...I need this car! 
Hope you feel better, Passau


----------



## oreo713

Passau said:


> Hi Ladies, Sorry to be so out of touch but just spent the last three days in the hospital with a small bowel blockage!! Not out of the woods yet but I am resting at home! Love all the funny T-shirts- Not dead yet is totally my mantra!!




Hang in there "Passau".  As they say, "This too shall pass".  Literally and figuratively,   Been there done that.  Feel better soon!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I already have the matching bag, oreo...I need this car!
> Hope you feel better, Passau
> View attachment 4814151


I'll pass on the car, just wish that I could afford the bag!   (the streets of NYC have too many potholes and too many speed cameras.  It would be a waste of $ here!)


----------



## Passau

Thanks, skyqueen and oreo713! I’m taking it easy on my stomach!


----------



## Passau

Anyone shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary sale? I miss not being able to go in on person and try things on....


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I already have the matching bag, oreo...I need this car!
> Hope you feel better, Passau
> View attachment 4814151


You've also got the perfect scarf. You could tie it around your hair, Grace Kelly-style.

Just sayin'…


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine!!!  I think a scarf would be  little overkill... lol    Hope everyone is happy and healthy with you and yours.  I am trying the best I can to keep my sanity here, but I'll tell you something....it ain't easy!  Happy to say that the Covid numbers have been falling here in NYC despite our "DeBozo" mayor who is ruining NYC.  The sooner he leaves, the better.  But I must say that I m proud (and surprised)  that most NYers have been adhering to the "mask it or casket" rules.
> It's been very lonely here without my DH, especially with isolating, but I have no choice.  I do what I have to and carry on the best I can.
> Miss all of you here.  It's been too damn quiet!!!


It's got to be so terribly hard, doing this on your own. Have you been able to reach out to family or friends via FaceTime or Zoom? Not anything like the real thing, but at least it's a bit of human(ish) contact.

NYC numbers are looking good! It's very impressive, especially considering how awful it was in the beginning. As a former NYC resident, it does my heart good to know that most NYers are taking this seriously.


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi Ladies, Sorry to be so out of touch but just spent the last three days in the hospital with a small bowel blockage!! Not out of the woods yet but I am resting at home! Love all the funny T-shirts- Not dead yet is totally my mantra!!


So sorry to hear this, dear. Take care of yourself!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Anyone shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary sale? I miss not being able to go in on person and try things on....


I always shop this sale, but this year all I bought were two 5-packs of boxer-briefs for Mr. PG, a pair of Zella leggings for me, and (my one splurge) a warm hoodie to snuggle up in once the weather gets cold.

I have NEVER spent so little $$$ during this sale! But I just wasn't motivated. Plus, there are so many people in this country right now who are living from paycheck to paycheck. I just couldn't justify spending big bucks on unnecessary luxuries.

Anyone else shopping the sale from the comfort of your bedroom?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> It's got to be so terribly hard, doing this on your own. Have you been able to reach out to family or friends via FaceTime or Zoom? Not anything like the real thing, but at least it's a bit of human(ish) contact.
> 
> NYC numbers are looking good! It's very impressive, especially considering how awful it was in the beginning. As a former NYC resident, it does my heart good to know that most NYers are taking this seriously.


Actually I am quite amazed and impressed with the way NYers are adhering to the rules.  Look, no one likes wearing a mask (except Zorro and bank robbers), but we want to get on with our lives.  I read about all these idiots that think that wearing a mask infringes their civil rights, especially in Florida.  Well, all I have to tell them is that's why Florida's numbers are going up, while NY numbers are going down.  I hope the "Snowbirds" aren't allowed to "fly" back when the weather gets colder.  I don't want to let all the good we've achieved go down the tubes.


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Hi Ladies, Sorry to be so out of touch but just spent the last three days in the hospital with a small bowel blockage!! Not out of the woods yet but I am resting at home! Love all the funny T-shirts- Not dead yet is totally my mantra!!



Hope you feel better dear ...


----------



## Cilifene

I’m working almost full time, the nursing business goes on corona or not. Got a little back injury yesterday during training  so unfortunately I had to call in sick today.

I’ve sold my Ellipse and bought a Speedy 30.
it always amazes me how the 25 and 30 are like two completely different bags ...


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> I’m working almost full time, the nursing business goes on corona or not. Got a little back injury yesterday during training  so unfortunately I had to call in sick today.
> 
> I’ve sold my Ellipse and bought a Speedy 30.
> it always amazes me how the 25 and 30 are like two completely different bags ...
> 
> View attachment 4815747


That is a much bigger difference than I realized.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I’m working almost full time, the nursing business goes on corona or not. Got a little back injury yesterday during training  so unfortunately I had to call in sick today.
> 
> I’ve sold my Ellipse and bought a Speedy 30.
> it always amazes me how the 25 and 30 are like two completely different bags ...
> 
> View attachment 4815747


Hope that your back is doing better today Cilifene.  I know how painful back injuries can be.


----------



## 880

Cilifene said:


> since I’ve had Reissue out.
> Here she is - and paired with light colored clothing
> Love that bag ...


Cilifene, I love your hair and sense of style. Just saw that you had a back injury; I hope you are okay! 
hope everyone here stays safe and healthy!


----------



## bisbee

I have put a few items on my Nordstrom wish list...can’t shop until tomorrow.  I will go through in the morning and add to my bag...there really are only a few things I want, no shoes, no coats, some toiletries and sports bras.


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> That is a much bigger difference than I realized.



Yeah, the sizes are surprising


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hope that your back is doing better today Cilifene.  I know how painful back injuries can be.



Thanks dear!  it’s a tiny bit better today. Painkillers, chiropractor, and long walks are the medicine.


----------



## Cilifene

880 said:


> Cilifene, I love your hair and sense of style. Just saw that you had a back injury; I hope you are okay!
> hope everyone here stays safe and healthy!



Welcome 880 and thanks so much for the kind words that’s very sweet of you


----------



## BigPurseSue

Does anyone else find themselves re-evaluating their bags and bag-love in light of recent events? 

When the covid shutdowns first began in our city in March I found myself using only tiny cross-bodies. For a phone, mask and wallet, didn't need more than that in the brief periods in which I dashed out for groceries, barely breathing, before returning home. 

Then my elderly mom had health problems, and I had to nurse her and ultimately transfer her to an assisted living facility. Much to her anger and horror. There are so many things I need to carry in my daily treks to her new home. I'm truly a big-purse sue. I invariably carry multiple totes as well in order to transport her laundry and other sundry items she needs and wants. 

There are bags that are serviceable to me because they are capacious....There are bags that comfort me because I know they will never let me down and will carry whatever I need far from home....And there are bags I don't want to carry at all and keep stashed far back in my closet because there are part of my quirky nature and I don't want to associate them in the future with this emotionally exhausting, eldercare train-wreck that my life has become. Is that nutty or what? 

Is anyone else going through something similar?


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I have put a few items on my Nordstrom wish list...can’t shop until tomorrow.  I will go through in the morning and add to my bag...there really are only a few things I want, no shoes, no coats, some toiletries and sports bras.


I'm SO over the Nordstrom sale! Of the three things I bought, one of them was so disappointing I had to return it. Not a huge deal, but I've always counted on the Nordstrom sale to buy my Zella leggings. This year I purchased a pair, as per usual, and when I took them out of the package they were SO thin I was positive they had sent me the wrong item. The tags were correct, but they fit totally differently and, as I said, they were super-thin. One of the things I've always liked about Zella is that the fabric has some "heft" to it.

So I re-boxed them, shipped them back, and put in an order for the identical item. It arrived a few days later. Aaaaaaaand… Thin fabric. Terrible fit. Couldn't believe it, but these were my beloved Zella 7/8 high-waisted pocket leggings, 2020 version. Ugh. I went to the Nordstrom web site and read the comments. (Which I probably should have done in the first place). Sure enough, everyone else was complaining about the same thing. Back they went. I'll be treating my current pairs of Zella legging with kid gloves, let me tell you! At least until (1) the department stores re-open, and (2) I feel safe enough to shop for a replacement.

None of this is earth-shattering, of course. But what with sheltering at home, it's the little things I'm looking forward to. Like, sad to say, a lovely new pair of black leggings!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear!  it’s a tiny bit better today. Painkillers, chiropractor, and long walks are the medicine.


Take care of yourself, dear. You have to protect your back if you're lifting patients. I hope the pain gets better soon.


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> I'm SO over the Nordstrom sale!


Elaine, I agree!  I had things on my wish list...including some “beauty” essentials.  I didn’t get to order until the 13th.  Most of my items were sold out.  I did order 2 things, then added a pair of Aquatalia booties after they became available again in my size. Of course, that order was cancelled.  How many people wanted that specific boot in size 8 in that color on “sale” for over $300?  I’m done!


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Does anyone else find themselves re-evaluating their bags and bag-love in light of recent events?
> 
> When the covid shutdowns first began in our city in March I found myself using only tiny cross-bodies. For a phone, mask and wallet, didn't need more than that in the brief periods in which I dashed out for groceries, barely breathing, before returning home.
> 
> Then my elderly mom had health problems, and I had to nurse her and ultimately transfer her to an assisted living facility. Much to her anger and horror. There are so many things I need to carry in my daily treks to her new home. I'm truly a big-purse sue. I invariably carry multiple totes as well in order to transport her laundry and other sundry items she needs and wants.
> 
> There are bags that are serviceable to me because they are capacious....There are bags that comfort me because I know they will never let me down and will carry whatever I need far from home....And there are bags I don't want to carry at all and keep stashed far back in my closet because there are part of my quirky nature and I don't want to associate them in the future with this emotionally exhausting, eldercare train-wreck that my life has become. Is that nutty or what?
> 
> Is anyone else going through something similar?


So sorry to hear what you've been going through with your Mom, dear. Such a difficult decision this must have been. I hope that with time, she will adjust to being in an AL facility.   

As for handbags, I've been sticking with my tiny Rebecca Minkoff crossbody for the most part, since I generally only go on neighborhood walks and need to carry very little with me. If I have occasion to carry more, I just throw everything into one of my nylon Longchamps totes. Like you, I have definitely been UNmotivated to carry my beautiful designer bags in the middle of this pandemic. They are all nicely tucked away until such time as I feel safe when I leave the house.


----------



## bisbee

BigPurseSue said:


> Does anyone else find themselves re-evaluating their bags and bag-love in light of recent events?
> 
> When the covid shutdowns first began in our city in March I found myself using only tiny cross-bodies. For a phone, mask and wallet, didn't need more than that in the brief periods in which I dashed out for groceries, barely breathing, before returning home.
> 
> Then my elderly mom had health problems, and I had to nurse her and ultimately transfer her to an assisted living facility. Much to her anger and horror. There are so many things I need to carry in my daily treks to her new home. I'm truly a big-purse sue. I invariably carry multiple totes as well in order to transport her laundry and other sundry items she needs and wants.
> 
> There are bags that are serviceable to me because they are capacious....There are bags that comfort me because I know they will never let me down and will carry whatever I need far from home....And there are bags I don't want to carry at all and keep stashed far back in my closet because there are part of my quirky nature and I don't want to associate them in the future with this emotionally exhausting, eldercare train-wreck that my life has become. Is that nutty or what?
> 
> Is anyone else going through something similar?


Sorry for what you and your mom are going through.  My ex had to put his mother into an AL facility...against her will.  Funnily enough, after a few months, she grew to like it!  I was “lucky” in a way...I never had to go through it with my parents, due to the fact that neither of them lived that long.  That’s why I put “lucky” in quotes.   My current husband’s mother was already in a facility when I met him...by that point, she also was comfortable there and had made friends.  I hope it gets better for you...


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> Sorry for what you and your mom are going through.  I do know that my ex had to put his mother into an AL facility...against her will.  Funnily enough, after a few months, she grew to like it!  I was “lucky” in a way...I never had to go through it with my parents, due to the fact that neither of them lived that long.  My second husband’s mother was already in a facility when I met him...by that point, she also was comfortable there and had made friends.  I hope it gets better for you...


My mom didn't want to go into a facility. We put her in a private home run by a nurse, with only one other patient, once my dad couldn't take care of her anymore. We thought that was better than a large facility. She only lasted one day. I think she lost the will to live. I remember even when I was fairly young my mom making it clear she never wanted to be put in a facility.


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> My mom didn't want to go into a facility. We put her in a private home run by a nurse, with only one other patient, once my dad couldn't take care of her anymore. We thought that was better than a large facility. She only lasted one day. I think she lost the will to live. I remember even when I was fairly young my mom making it clear she never wanted to be put in a facility.


Sorry...I think the will to live can be very powerful either way.  Different circumstance, but when my mother was sick, she went into the hospital for the last time.  We had an appointment with the doctors on Saturday morning to discuss hospice...she passed on Friday night. I always thought (and still do) that she knew that somehow and decided to let go...


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> Sorry...I think the will to live can be very powerful either way.  Different circumstance, but when my mother was sick, she went into the hospital for the last time.  We had an appointment with the doctors on Saturday morning to discuss hospice...she passed on Friday night. I always thought (and still do) that she knew that somehow and decided to let go...


I'm sorry for your loss. I felt the same way about my mom. The last time I saw her, the first night she was in the home, I told her I was going home. She said, I am too.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Sorry for what you and your mom are going through.  My ex had to put his mother into an AL facility...against her will.  Funnily enough, after a few months, she grew to like it!  I was “lucky” in a way...I never had to go through it with my parents, due to the fact that neither of them lived that long.  That’s why I put “lucky” in quotes.   My current husband’s mother was already in a facility when I met him...by that point, she also was comfortable there and had made friends.  I hope it gets better for you...


My Mom isn't in AL, but she does live in what's called (I may be getting this wrong) a "Life Care Community." She's in her own apartment, but the place also has a medical unit, as well as an AL facility. Of course, Mom says there is NO WAY she ever wants to go into the AL facility, but time will tell. However, it was definitely HER decision to move into this community in the first place… and that was a number of years ago, while her physical and cognitive health were still fine. For the most part, she likes living in a community, although she did say that it was a bit like Junior High School… "in" groups and "out" groups! Fortunately, she found her group of like-minded friends early on, and they have continued to remain friends. 

Now, of course, the place is on "lockdown" because of the pandemic. Residents are pretty much confined to their apartments, although they can take walks around the (large and very pretty) campus as long as they wear masks. But the dining room is closed, so they don't have the companionship and mental stimulation of having meals together. Meals are served in their rooms, in trays. Very isolating, of course. And, even though I only live 2 blocks away, I'm cautioned about visits. I'm technically able to see her when it's important, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver." So I can drive her to medical appointments, and go to her apartment if she needs my help. But for the most part I'm limiting my visits, since I don't want to risk exposing her to anything. Not that I'm out and about going to parties! But I do go to various medical appointments, plus physical therapy twice a week. Which is sort of like going to the gymn. While the PT office is excellent about cleaning off the machines, who knows…   

I call her daily, and we spend about an hour visiting, mostly telling old family stories. I understand that even these phone visits are to be treasured, but I know it would be easier for her if she could see me in person.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I felt the same way about my mom. The last time I saw her, the first night she was in the home, I told her I was going home. She said, I am too.


Oh my gosh, @whateve , that is SO sad!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My mom didn't want to go into a facility. We put her in a private home run by a nurse, with only one other patient, once my dad couldn't take care of her anymore. We thought that was better than a large facility. She only lasted one day. I think she lost the will to live. I remember even when I was fairly young my mom making it clear she never wanted to be put in a facility.


Yes, my Mom said the same thing. I can't say that I disagree with her!


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> So sorry to hear what you've been going through with your Mom, dear. Such a difficult decision this must have been. I hope that with time, she will adjust to being in an AL facility.
> 
> As for handbags, I've been sticking with my tiny Rebecca Minkoff crossbody for the most part, since I generally only go on neighborhood walks and need to carry very little with me. If I have occasion to carry more, I just throw everything into one of my nylon Longchamps totes. Like you, I have definitely been UNmotivated to carry my beautiful designer bags in the middle of this pandemic. They are all nicely tucked away until such time as I feel safe when I leave the house.



Which RM bag are you using? Love RM bags. I regret I didn't buy a Morning After bag when they were first released. 



bisbee said:


> Sorry for what you and your mom are going through.  My ex had to put his mother into an AL facility...against her will.  Funnily enough, after a few months, she grew to like it!  I was “lucky” in a way...I never had to go through it with my parents, due to the fact that neither of them lived that long.  That’s why I put “lucky” in quotes.   My current husband’s mother was already in a facility when I met him...by that point, she also was comfortable there and had made friends.  I hope it gets better for you...



Thank you Bisbee!  I'm told it's all very typical and common. The first few months of anger and denial in AL or MC. But it doesn't make it any less hard. My mom has already called the cops several times on DH and I accusing us of kidnapping her. But again I'm told that's typical. 



whateve said:


> My mom didn't want to go into a facility. We put her in a private home run by a nurse, with only one other patient, once my dad couldn't take care of her anymore. We thought that was better than a large facility. She only lasted one day. I think she lost the will to live. I remember even when I was fairly young my mom making it clear she never wanted to be put in a facility.



Oh I'm so sorry, Whateve! That's horrible. That must have been very hard on you. 



ElainePG said:


> My Mom isn't in AL, but she does live in what's called (I may be getting this wrong) a "Life Care Community." She's in her own apartment, but the place also has a medical unit, as well as an AL facility. Of course, Mom says there is NO WAY she ever wants to go into the AL facility, but time will tell. However, it was definitely HER decision to move into this community in the first place… and that was a number of years ago, while her physical and cognitive health were still fine. For the most part, she likes living in a community, although she did say that it was a bit like Junior High School… "in" groups and "out" groups! Fortunately, she found her group of like-minded friends early on, and they have continued to remain friends.
> 
> Now, of course, the place is on "lockdown" because of the pandemic. Residents are pretty much confined to their apartments, although they can take walks around the (large and very pretty) campus as long as they wear masks. But the dining room is closed, so they don't have the companionship and mental stimulation of having meals together. Meals are served in their rooms, in trays. Very isolating, of course. And, even though I only live 2 blocks away, I'm cautioned about visits. I'm technically able to see her when it's important, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver." So I can drive her to medical appointments, and go to her apartment if she needs my help. But for the most part I'm limiting my visits, since I don't want to risk exposing her to anything. Not that I'm out and about going to parties! But I do go to various medical appointments, plus physical therapy twice a week. Which is sort of like going to the gymn. While the PT office is excellent about cleaning off the machines, who knows…
> 
> I call her daily, and we spend about an hour visiting, mostly telling old family stories. I understand that even these phone visits are to be treasured, but I know it would be easier for her if she could see me in person.



The community where I placed my mom is the only one in the city that's not on lockdown which is one reason I chose it. Well it's sort of on lockdown, but not completely. They are permitting family members and friends to visit. But they've stopped all community events like the bingo games and shut down the dining room, instead delivering meals to apartments. My mom is very social so it's an impediment to her finding enjoyment in her new setting, but I'm hoping they'll resume some activities soon.

One of the problems my mom is experiencing is that she can no longer follow TV and has little reading comprehension, so she's bored in her apartment. Her only recreation is her phone book. She's been calling family members and old neighbors madly, demanding that they come and get her and take her back to her house. My phone explodes several times a day with upset and confused elderly family members calling to find out what's going on.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Which RM bag are you using? Love RM bags. I regret I didn't buy a Morning After bag when they were first released.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bisbee!  I'm told it's all very typical and common. The first few months of anger and denial in AL or MC. But it doesn't make it any less hard. My mom has already called the cops several times on DH and I accusing us of kidnapping her. But again I'm told that's typical.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry, Whateve! That's horrible. That must have been very hard on you.
> 
> 
> 
> The community where I placed my mom is the only one in the city that's not on lockdown which is one reason I chose it. Well it's sort of on lockdown, but not completely. They are permitting family members and friends to visit. But they've stopped all community events like the bingo games and shut down the dining room, instead delivering meals to apartments. My mom is very social so it's an impediment to her finding enjoyment in her new setting, but I'm hoping they'll resume some activities soon.
> 
> One of the problems my mom is experiencing is that she can no longer follow TV and has little reading comprehension, so she's bored in her apartment. Her only recreation is her phone book. She's been calling family members and old neighbors madly, demanding that they come and get her and take her back to her house. My phone explodes several times a day with upset and confused elderly family members calling to find out what's going on.


Dealing with being in AL during covid is so difficult for everyone. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## bisbee

BigPurseSue...I am so sorry.  Such an upsetting situation for all of you, including, of course, your mother...


----------



## oreo713

Hey....did they change the smartphone app for the Purse Forum?  When I clicked on mine, it said that i was using a demo version.


----------



## bisbee

Elaine...stay safe!


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Which RM bag are you using? Love RM bags. I regret I didn't buy a Morning After bag when they were first released.


This one! I think it's called the MAB Mini Tote. 

It's a little cutie. Not made any more, but so useful for just running out of the house for a quick errand. It holds car keys, a card holder, sunglasses, and my phone, with room to spare.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Elaine...stay safe!


Thank you, my friend. You, too.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> This one! I think it's called the MAB Mini Tote.
> 
> It's a little cutie. Not made any more, but so useful for just running out of the house for a quick errand. It holds car keys, a card holder, sunglasses, and my phone, with room to spare.
> View attachment 4823781



I love it! That wine-red is delicious. And such a practical size.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> This one! I think it's called the MAB Mini Tote.
> 
> It's a little cutie. Not made any more, but so useful for just running out of the house for a quick errand. It holds car keys, a card holder, sunglasses, and my phone, with room to spare.
> View attachment 4823781


Beautiful bag in  beautiful color.  It's just way too small for me.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Beautiful bag in  beautiful color.  *It's just way too small for me*.


I understand! I bought it in 2013, when I was just discovering tPF and the concept of "Oh… you mean I can own more than one handbag at a time?"   So I honestly had no idea what to look for in a handbag, or that this would be an impractical size.

It just sat in my closet most of the time, until I pulled it out last spring and discovered that it was a PERFECT size for the very few trips I take outside the house. It holds my credit card case, my sunglasses, my keys, a couple of tissues, a pill box, and my all-important phone. Whether I'm going for a walk around the block, or out to my physical therapists's office, that's all I ever need to carry.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Cilifene, I love your hair and sense of style. Just saw that you had a back injury; I hope you are okay!
> hope everyone here stays safe and healthy!


I'm so happy dear 880 joined our little group...wonderful addition


----------



## 880

Thank you sky queen! Happy to be here! Hugs


----------



## Cilifene

2020 i


ElainePG said:


> Take care of yourself, dear. You have to protect your back if you're lifting patients. I hope the pain gets better soon.



I missed this sorry Elaine. Thanks, it was actually during exercise  I’m doing a lot better now.

But! my dear mother who turned 90 this year got a clostridium difficile infection a few months ago. Stopped eating a week ago and stopped drinking any fluids two days ago. Yeah she’s dying... 

2020 has not been boring.....


----------



## BigPurseSue

I'm so sorry Cilifene.


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> 2020 i
> 
> 
> I missed this sorry Elaine. Thanks, it was actually during exercise  I’m doing a lot better now.
> 
> But! my dear mother who turned 90 this year got a clostridium difficile infection a few months ago. Stopped eating a week ago and stopped drinking any fluids two days ago. Yeah she’s dying...
> 
> 2020 has not been boring.....


Oh Cilifene...you have had a lot to deal with this year.  I am so sorry!


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> 2020 i
> 
> 
> I missed this sorry Elaine. Thanks, it was actually during exercise  I’m doing a lot better now.
> 
> But! my dear mother who turned 90 this year got a clostridium difficile infection a few months ago. Stopped eating a week ago and stopped drinking any fluids two days ago. Yeah she’s dying...
> 
> 2020 has not been boring.....



thinking of you Cilifene....


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry Cilifene.





bisbee said:


> Oh Cilifene...you have had a lot to deal with this year.  I am so sorry!





19flowers said:


> thinking of you Cilifene....



Thanks very much


----------



## Cilifene

She past away 3,5 hours ago. The exact same date they met 67 years ago


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> 2020 i
> 
> 
> I missed this sorry Elaine. Thanks, it was actually during exercise  I’m doing a lot better now.
> 
> But! my dear mother who turned 90 this year got a clostridium difficile infection a few months ago. Stopped eating a week ago and stopped drinking any fluids two days ago. Yeah she’s dying...
> 
> 2020 has not been boring.....


Oh, @Cilifene , I'm so very sorry. What a sad year this has been for you.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> She past away 3,5 hours ago. The exact same date they met 67 years ago


I'm so sorry for your loss, my friend.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> She past away 3,5 hours ago. The exact same date they met 67 years ago


What an awful year for you my friend...sending prayers and


----------



## oreo713

I am so sad for your loss Cilifene.  What an awful year this has been,  Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, @Cilifene , I'm so very sorry. What a sad year this has been for you.





skyqueen said:


> What an awful year for you my friend...sending prayers and





oreo713 said:


> I am so sad for your loss Cilifene.  What an awful year this has been,  Sending hugs and prayers.



Thank you so very much my friends! Actually, I’m doing ok - I’m glad that I was by her side with my dad when she passed away


----------



## 19flowers

Cilifene said:


> She past away 3,5 hours ago. The exact same date they met 67 years ago


I am so sorry Cilifene -- you have had a very sad year -  thinking of you.


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> She past away 3,5 hours ago. The exact same date they met 67 years ago


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> She past away 3,5 hours ago. The exact same date they met 67 years ago



I'm so sorry Cilifene.


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene...more than your share of loss...hugs to you.


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> I am so sorry Cilifene -- you have had a very sad year -  thinking of you.





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.





BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry Cilifene.





bisbee said:


> Cilifene...more than your share of loss...hugs to you.



Thanks very much!!! 
On the happier note - I’ve met a wonderful man, am very much in love


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much!!!
> On the happier note - I’ve met a wonderful man, am very much in love


That's great!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much!!!
> On the happier note - I’ve met a wonderful man, am very much in love


In the midst of sadness, a very large ray of sunshine!  Cilifene, I am so sorry for the loss of you mother. But, you have found love!!! 
How wonderful is that!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much!!!
> On the happier note - I’ve met a wonderful man, am very much in love


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much!!!
> On the happier note - I’ve met a wonderful man, am very much in love


So happy for you, my dear.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much!!!
> On the happier note - I’ve met a wonderful man, am very much in love


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> That's great!





barbee said:


> In the midst of sadness, a very large ray of sunshine!  Cilifene, I am so sorry for the loss of you mother. But, you have found love!!!
> How wonderful is that!





skyqueen said:


>





oreo713 said:


>



Thank you!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> So happy for you, my dear.



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## Cilifene

We need more bags in this thread   New Pochette Metis


----------



## Cilifene

Had Petite Malle with me to dinner a few weeks ago - with the new love in my life


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> We need more bags in this thread   New Pochette Metis
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835005


I have this bag also!  Love it.  I will try to post my new-- as of months ago, till now, new bags tonight.  I just sold two on Ebay within the same week.  Also sold a bracelet and wallet.  This was after a long dry spell!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I have this bag also!  Love it.  I will try to post my new-- as of months ago, till now, new bags tonight.  I just sold two on Ebay within the same week.  Also sold a bracelet and wallet.  This was after a long dry spell!



Did you get your Pochette Métis a few months ago? Would love to see any bags though


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Had Petite Malle with me to dinner a few weeks ago - with the new love in my life
> 
> View attachment 4835011


I looooooove your outfit, dear! So elegant and romantic!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Did you get your Pochette Métis a few months ago? Would love to see any bags though


No, this one is quite old--meaning right before they became in demand and hard to get.  I had seen a woman in a local ice cream shop with it, and did not know the name, so had to canvass all the LV bags on line.  Found it's name, and was lucky to find it on line/available.


----------



## barbee

Let's see if my new computer will comply with pictures:



	

		
			
		

		
	
D&G card case--what I like about this is it holds ALL my cards plus has a zip area for bills. The size is great for smaller bags.  I have used it all summer.


----------



## barbee

Next:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hereu bag:  I saw this on Purseblog earlier this season.  I chose the smaller size, but almost wish I bought the larger.  Originally, I planned on the white, but decided this color is much more practical.  If I remember, it's made in Spain.  I have used it a lot!


----------



## barbee

And:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this Ferragamo bag.  It was on sale, plus gift card, plus discount because it did not come with a dust bag.  I have loved this style for awhile, yet did not want to spend the money(of course the leather would have been much more practical!) Let's hope I don't rub the suede off.  It is on hold till the weather cools down.


----------



## barbee

Next:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I bought this Gucci bees tote early in the year for a trip to Europe.  I decided it was too small, so sent it back.  Of course, the trip never materialized, due to Covid.  Then, I saw a good friend with this bag, and fell in love with it again.  I had a difficult time finding it, and oddly, Fashionphile's price for a used bag was the price of new.  I did find it finally on one of the department stores on line.  Very happy with it!


----------



## barbee

Last:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I just purchased this Stella McCartney.  Never thought I would buy vegan leather for such a price, but somehow I was drawn to the shape and color.  A gift card helped! And it is so lightweight!


----------



## rkuro

barbee said:


> Let's see if my new computer will comply with pictures:
> View attachment 4835396
> View attachment 4835397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D&G card case--what I like about this is it holds ALL my cards plus has a zip area for bills. The size is great for smaller bags.  I have used it all summer.



I love it!!!!


----------



## barbee

Now let me show you my cute pumpkins:
	

		
			
		

		
	



The velvet ones I purchased on Etsy from Your Heart's Content--I was overwhelmed with the number of businesses on Etsy producing these.  My daughter had ordered from this woman last year, and I have to say they are wonderful!  They arrived very quickly and so many colors are available.  The ones with the gold are from a local florist.  For whatever reason, I am suddenly into pretty pumpkins.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I looooooove your outfit, dear! So elegant and romantic!



Aww Thanks very much dear! ! It was a romantic stay with my love


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> No, this one is quite old--meaning right before they became in demand and hard to get.  I had seen a woman in a local ice cream shop with it, and did not know the name, so had to canvass all the LV bags on line.  Found it's name, and was lucky to find it on line/available.



Oh I see, must say I’m VERY happy to have a Pochette Métis again.
Lovely new bags barbee! especially love the Stella McCartney  and the cute cardholder... beautiful..


----------



## Cilifene

It’s 3:40 AM in Denmark can’t sleep anymore. Am going to work today needless to say I’m so very tired.

Look how nice monogram is paired with light blue colors


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> Let's see if my new computer will comply with pictures:
> View attachment 4835396
> View attachment 4835397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D&G card case--what I like about this is it holds ALL my cards plus has a zip area for bills. The size is great for smaller bags.  I have used it all summer.


I love this!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> It’s 3:40 AM in Denmark can’t sleep anymore. Am going to work today needless to say I’m so very tired.
> 
> Look how nice monogram is paired with light blue colors
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835493


So cute, despite being tired!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> So cute, despite being tired!



Haha..thanks  I better get up now ...


----------



## rkuro

Cilifene said:


> Had Petite Malle with me to dinner a few weeks ago - with the new love in my life
> 
> View attachment 4835011



beautiful!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> It’s 3:40 AM in Denmark can’t sleep anymore. Am going to work today needless to say I’m so very tired.
> 
> Look how nice monogram is paired with light blue colors
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835493



I love those boots! I love the whole outfit but those boots are priceless! Wish I had a pair like that to wear to the podiatrist the other day.


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this Gucci bees tote early in the year for a trip to Europe.  I decided it was too small, so sent it back.  Of course, the trip never materialized, due to Covid.  Then, I saw a good friend with this bag, and fell in love with it again.  I had a difficult time finding it, and oddly, Fashionphile's price for a used bag was the price of new.  I did find it finally on one of the department stores on line.  Very happy with it!


Barbee...love every one of your new purchases.  Can you either post or PM me your ebay name so I can see what you have for sale?  The price of new bags are a little too high for me right now, but I have no problem with pre-owned in great condition!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Let's see if my new computer will comply with pictures:
> View attachment 4835396
> View attachment 4835397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D&G card case--what I like about this is it holds ALL my cards plus has a zip area for bills. The size is great for smaller bags.  I have used it all summer.


How pretty! I just love all the flowers. And the zip compartment for bills is genius. I've switched to a cc holder, since I'm using a very small handbag now, but bills are a real problem. Today I… um… "borrowed" Mr. PG's money clip. If it works out, I'll see if I can find one for myself that's more feminine-looking.


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this Ferragamo bag.  It was on sale, plus gift card, plus discount because it did not come with a dust bag.  I have loved this style for awhile, yet did not want to spend the money(of course the leather would have been much more practical!) Let's hope I don't rub the suede off.  It is on hold till the weather cools down.


The hardware on this is fantastic. Plus, the blue suede really sets off the silver. A perfect bag for fall.


----------



## Cilifene

rkuro said:


> beautiful!


Thank you  




BigPurseSue said:


> I love those boots! I love the whole outfit but those boots are priceless! Wish I had a pair like that to wear to the podiatrist the other day.


 They’re very comfy when it gets colder - only for indoor though.


----------



## Cilifene

I’ve been out nursing my father on his birthday today.

Dressed in black and with my mother’s First that she gave last year...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I’ve been out nursing my father on his birthday today.
> 
> Dressed in black and with my mother’s First that she gave last year...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836288


It's a lovely outfit, @Cilifene . I remember when your mother gave you her First. You were so excited! Now it's a special memory.


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Barbee...love every one of your new purchases.  Can you either post or PM me your ebay name so I can see what you have for sale?  The price of new bags are a little too high for me right now, but I have no problem with pre-owned in great condition!


Oreo, I only have one bag listed right now. It's a Faure le Page very small bag.  Other than that, it's just a few books and misc.  My name is augusta147quail.  Do you look at Fashionphile?  Once in awhile you can get a great buy.  If it says excellent, from my limited experience, the bag will be excellent.  They take such good pictures, you can see any problem area very easily. I also have looked at bags on Bloomingdales.  Items will often have power points, so very quickly you get gift cards. That's where I bought the Ferragamo.  the credit they gave me for not having a dust bag(they had none) was phenomeal --$200!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> The hardware on this is fantastic. Plus, the blue suede really sets off the silver. A perfect bag for fall.



Thanks!  I'm looking forward to using it--but not in our current 90+ degrees!
Your use of hubby's money clip is a good idea!  When I saw the Dolce & Gabbana card holder, I just could not resist.  Now it's hard to go back to a regular wallet.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's a lovely outfit, @Cilifene . I remember when your mother gave you her First. You were so excited! Now it's a special memory.


Thank you Elaine  It is indeed...


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> Thanks!  I'm looking forward to using it--but not in our current 90+ degrees!
> Your use of hubby's money clip is a good idea!  When I saw the Dolce & Gabbana card holder, I just could not resist.  Now it's hard to go back to a regular wallet.


I love that card holder. Since you posted yours, I've been looking it on the website. I don't need another wallet or card holder but I'm very tempted.


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> Now let me show you my cute pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835418
> 
> The velvet ones I purchased on Etsy from Your Heart's Content--I was overwhelmed with the number of businesses on Etsy producing these.  My daughter had ordered from this woman last year, and I have to say they are wonderful!  They arrived very quickly and so many colors are available.  The ones with the gold are from a local florist.  For whatever reason, I am suddenly into pretty pumpkins.


I just ordered 3 pumpkins from that seller on Etsy!


----------



## oreo713

barbee said:


> Oreo, I only have one bag listed right now. It's a Faure le Page very small bag.  Other than that, it's just a few books and misc.  My name is augusta147quail.  Do you look at Fashionphile?  Once in awhile you can get a great buy.  If it says excellent, from my limited experience, the bag will be excellent.  They take such good pictures, you can see any problem area very easily. I also have looked at bags on Bloomingdales.  Items will often have power points, so very quickly you get gift cards. That's where I bought the Ferragamo.  the credit they gave me for not having a dust bag(they had none) was phenomeal --$200!


Wow...That's amazing!  I would love a Ferragamo bag although I would need a large one. (not that I even need another bag, where the hell am I going these days???) lol   Thanks for sharing your ebay name.  Mine is nicole711, but I really don't have anything for sale right now.  Unfortunately I find that I purchase more than I sell.   I'm going to start listing stuff as I have to downsize (even though I can't resist a great sale!)  I purchased so many things in TJMaxx when they reopened last month. OMG....My best buy was an Etro tunic blouse, black, silk, with pearl buttons, pristine condition, with all the hangtags, MSRP $1440.  I'm embarrassed to say that I grabbed it for $44.....and it was even my size!  Now I just have to find a place to wear it!  I grabbed an pair of Aquatalia sneakers in a metallic snake print for $39., and an Eileen Fisher sweater for $12. (yes...$12!!!)  Those are just 2 of the many things I purchased.  I should have purchased all the great deals and try to sell them on ebay, but I was stupid and didn't (and now they're all gone......)


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I’ve been out nursing my father on his birthday today.
> 
> Dressed in black and with my mother’s First that she gave last year...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836288


Cilifene.....you look marvelous!   I love those Doc Martens!  I have always been partial to Balenciaga Day bags, I think I have around 8 of them in all colors.  I only like them in the chevre leaather which are getting hard to find in pristine condition.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Cilifene.....you look marvelous!   I love those Doc Martens!  I have always been partial to Balenciaga Day bags, I think I have around 8 of them in all colors.  I only like them in the chevre leaather which are getting hard to find in pristine condition.



Thanks dear! This one is actually chèvre.
Oreo713, do post pictures of your Days please! I would LOVE to see them!


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Wow...That's amazing!  I would love a Ferragamo bag although I would need a large one. (not that I even need another bag, where the hell am I going these days???) lol   Thanks for sharing your ebay name.  Mine is nicole711, but I really don't have anything for sale right now.  Unfortunately I find that I purchase more than I sell.   I'm going to start listing stuff as I have to downsize (even though I can't resist a great sale!)  I purchased so many things in TJMaxx when they reopened last month. OMG....My best buy was an Etro tunic blouse, black, silk, with pearl buttons, pristine condition, with all the hangtags, MSRP $1440.  I'm embarrassed to say that I grabbed it for $44.....and it was even my size!  Now I just have to find a place to wear it!  I grabbed an pair of Aquatalia sneakers in a metallic snake print for $39., and an Eileen Fisher sweater for $12. (yes...$12!!!)  Those are just 2 of the many things I purchased.  I should have purchased all the great deals and try to sell them on ebay, but I was stupid and didn't (and now they're all gone......)


And Wow to you!  Your TJ Maxx must be really upscale-to be able to get those designer items at a steal!  I would love to see a pic of the Etro blouse--what a tremendously low price!  Isn't it a thrill to find such a deal?  You will have to plan a special outing for it!


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> I just ordered 3 pumpkins from that seller on Etsy!


I know you will love them!  I should really order more.  But, should I have pumpkins everywhere?


----------



## barbee

whateve said:


> I love that card holder. Since you posted yours, I've been looking it on the website. I don't need another wallet or card holder but I'm very tempted.


I'm slowly selling my wallets, as I seemed, at one point, to be collecting them like handbags.  Now I am down to only a few and need NO MORE!  I can't seem to change out of the D&G card holder.  It is just so easy to use.


----------



## oreo713

OK...how do I post pics on here?  My TPF phone app isn't working anymore!!!


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> OK...how do I post pics on here?  My TPF phone app isn't working anymore!!!


Sorry no one has responded.  I never had the phone app so can't help.  I do it the long way, saving pics on my computer, then uploading.  I am not savvy....


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> OK...how do I post pics on here?  My TPF phone app isn't working anymore!!!


I don’t use the app either...


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> OK...how do I post pics on here?  My TPF phone app isn't working anymore!!!



I don’t use the app ...sorry ..


----------



## bisbee

barbee said:


> I know you will love them!  I should really order more.  But, should I have pumpkins everywhere?


The pumpkins came...they are really lovely!  I’m stopping with 3...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I don’t use the app ...sorry ..



So, that means I would have to upload pics onto my laptop first?  What a pain!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> So, that means I would have to upload pics onto my laptop first?  What a pain!



I use my iPhone all the time or iPad


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> So, that means I would have to upload pics onto my laptop first?  What a pain!


If you use the website, not the app, on your phone, you should be able to upload the photos directly from your phone.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> So, that means I would have to upload pics onto my laptop first?  What a pain!





whateve said:


> If you use the website, not the app, on your phone, you should be able to upload the photos directly from your phone.



oreo, that’s what I do - using the website on iPhone


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> oreo, that’s what I do - using the website on iPhone


ok...now I have to figure out how to do that.  I am soooooooooo technologically illiterate...lol


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> ok...now I have to figure out how to do that.  I am soooooooooo technologically illiterate...lol



if I can I’m sure you can too


----------



## Ludmilla

oreo713 said:


> ok...now I have to figure out how to do that.  I am soooooooooo technologically illiterate...lol


Sorry for chiming in - if you use tpf through your browser on your mobile you see on the bottom of the thread the field where you can write your reply.
Click on „attach files“


search for the pic in the library of your mobile load it up and click on „full image“


and you are done.
Hope this helps!


----------



## barbee

bisbee said:


> The pumpkins came...they are really lovely!  I’m stopping with 3...


OH! Glad you liked them!  I ordered one more--an extra large. I think it arrives today.


----------



## oreo713

Thank you Ludmilla.   I think I was able to get the website into my "Notes" app on my cellphone.  That's no guarantee that it's going to work though  lol


----------



## oreo713

oreo713 said:


> Thank you Ludmilla.   I think I was able to get the website into my "Notes" app on my cellphone.  That's no guarantee that it's going to work though  lol


Let’s see if I can reply to my own post.  Sorry for the interruption ladies.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Let’s see if I can reply to my own post.  Sorry for the interruption ladies.


----------



## ElainePG

I bought a bag!!! 

But it's a bag for INSIDE the house… to hold my knitting.  

Does that count? Shall I post a photo?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I bought a bag!!!
> 
> But it's a bag for INSIDE the house… to hold my knitting.
> 
> Does that count? Shall I post a photo?


Of course it counts...a bag is a bag is a bag is a bag.   No?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Of course it counts..*.a bag is a bag is a bag is a bag*.   No?


  

Well, especially since I'm hardly going outside… I thought maybe an indoor bag would be okay!


----------



## ElainePG

With time on my hands and a big yarn stash, I've returned to my old  hobby and am now knitting for charity. It's a great way to pass the time, plus it's a very good cause. But, since I knit in the living room, I got a little tired of seeing my project in a paper shopping bag (even though it was a shopping bag from an upscale department store). So off I trotted to Etsy.

I found this pretty tapestry bag from a very nice seller in Tennessee, who makes them by hand. I love the colors! They are a good match to my living room furniture. And the striped lining…


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> With time on my hands and a big yarn stash, I've returned to my old  hobby and am now knitting for charity. It's a great way to pass the time, plus it's a very good cause. But, since I knit in the living room, I got a little tired of seeing my project in a paper shopping bag (even though it was a shopping bag from an upscale department store). So off I trotted to Etsy.
> 
> I found this pretty tapestry bag from a very nice seller in Tennessee, who makes them by hand. I love the colors! They are a good match to my living room furniture. And the striped lining…
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846827
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846828


I love how the lining matches the outside!  That is so wonderful of you to knit for charity!  I wish I could, but with the brace still on my hand, I have limited movement without it causing me pain.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I love how the lining matches the outside!  That is so wonderful of you to knit for charity!  I wish I could, *but with the brace still on my hand, I have limited movement without it causing me pain.*


My pandemic-brain is like a sieve! Remind me about the brace on your arm, dear?


----------



## Passau

Hi everyone! I am still in and out of hospitals- I am actually waiting to be admitted into my 3rd hospital for the same thing!! My small bowel blockage has really messed up my GI tract! 
Sending virtual hugs to all of you as we are still in this pandemic nightmare!!


----------



## ElainePG

Passau said:


> Hi everyone! I am still in and out of hospitals- I am actually waiting to be admitted into my 3rd hospital for the same thing!! My small bowel blockage has really messed up my GI tract!
> Sending virtual hugs to all of you as we are still in this pandemic nightmare!!


So sorry to hear about this, @Passau . This would be bad news even at the best of times, but in the middle of a pandemic…

Sending an on-line hug back to you, dear.


----------



## Passau

Thanks, ElainePG! It has been quite a journey!


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> With time on my hands and a big yarn stash, I've returned to my old  hobby and am now knitting for charity. It's a great way to pass the time, plus it's a very good cause. But, since I knit in the living room, I got a little tired of seeing my project in a paper shopping bag (even though it was a shopping bag from an upscale department store). So off I trotted to Etsy.
> 
> I found this pretty tapestry bag from a very nice seller in Tennessee, who makes them by hand. I love the colors! They are a good match to my living room furniture. And the striped lining…
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846827
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846828



I LOVE the knitting bag Elaine!   One of my favorite parts of knitting was always the knitting bags. When I was in high school there was a brief fad for girls to carry knitting bags as purses. You know those big lumpy calico bags with the wooden dowels. In a spasm of nostalgia (and pining for my youth) I hunted for such a bag a few years back, but the ones at the local craft store looked pathetic. I did find something from Betsey Johnson which evoked the feeling (including the illusion of youth relived) so that was good enough. 

I love your bag! Especially the colors. 



oreo713 said:


> I love how the lining matches the outside!  That is so wonderful of you to knit for charity!  I wish I could, but with the brace still on my hand, I have limited movement without it causing me pain.



I'm sorry Oreo! What happened to your hand? It is really tough to get by with an aching hand. Sending you hugs!



Passau said:


> Hi everyone! I am still in and out of hospitals- I am actually waiting to be admitted into my 3rd hospital for the same thing!! My small bowel blockage has really messed up my GI tract!
> Sending virtual hugs to all of you as we are still in this pandemic nightmare!!



Oh no, Passau! How awful! Please take care of yourself and remember your friends on TPF are thinking of you and wishing you the best. More cyberhugs!


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> With time on my hands and a big yarn stash, I've returned to my old  hobby and am now knitting for charity. It's a great way to pass the time, plus it's a very good cause. But, since I knit in the living room, I got a little tired of seeing my project in a paper shopping bag (even though it was a shopping bag from an upscale department store). So off I trotted to Etsy.
> 
> I found this pretty tapestry bag from a very nice seller in Tennessee, who makes them by hand. I love the colors! They are a good match to my living room furniture. And the striped lining…
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846827
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846828


I love the colors on this bag!


----------



## oreo713

Hi BigPurseSue.   I have a sagittal band tear which I am waiting to be operated on after things calm down (pandemic-wise).  I also have the beginning of a condition called Dupuytren's Contracture which for now is in a non-active stage, but I do have a big nodule in the palm of my hand which I have under control with quarterly steroid injections.  Hopefully it won't progress, but "ya never know"...


----------



## oreo713

Oh Passau....been there done that.  I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Cilifene

Passau said:


> Hi everyone! I am still in and out of hospitals- I am actually waiting to be admitted into my 3rd hospital for the same thing!! My small bowel blockage has really messed up my GI tract!
> Sending virtual hugs to all of you as we are still in this pandemic nightmare!!



Oh I’m so sorry  more hugs


----------



## Passau

Thanks, Oreo713 and Cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> I LOVE the knitting bag Elaine!   One of my favorite parts of knitting was always the knitting bags. When I was in high school there was a brief fad for girls to carry knitting bags as purses. You know those big lumpy calico bags with the wooden dowels. In a spasm of nostalgia (and pining for my youth) I hunted for such a bag a few years back, but the ones at the local craft store looked pathetic. *I did find something from Betsey Johnson which evoked the feeling (including the illusion of youth relived) so that was good enough.*


That Betsey Johnson one sounds very cute. Do you still have it? I just virtual-trotted off to her web site and there are a few totes there that would have tempted me, had I not found this one on Etsy. There's one with stripes and flowers, and a BRIGHT pink interior.  Nostalgia for sure!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi BigPurseSue.   I have a sagittal band tear which I am waiting to be operated on after things calm down (pandemic-wise).  I also have the beginning of a condition called Dupuytren's Contracture which for now is in a non-active stage, but I do have a big nodule in the palm of my hand which I have under control with quarterly steroid injections.  Hopefully it won't progress, but "ya never know"...


Just looked both of these conditions up… ouch.  In fact, double-ouch.   They must really limit you in terms of what you're able to do. And I'm guessing all of this is going on in your dominant hand?


----------



## Passau

I’m so sorry to hear of your hand conditions, Oreo713! 
It must be difficult to have to wait for surgery!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Just looked both of these conditions up… ouch.  In fact, double-ouch.   They must really limit you in terms of what you're able to do. And I'm guessing all of this is going on in your dominant hand?


Elaine..Unfortunately yes, my dominant hand.  I am waiting to have surgery for the sagittal band tear, putting it off as long as possible as it may stir up the Dupuytren's.   Right now my  hand is in a yoke stabilization brace so it doesn't get worse.  As far as the Dupuytren's, right now it is in the inactive stage.  I see the top Dupuytren's specialist in the United States every three months.  If it starts to contract, he will send me immediately for Radiotherapy treatment.  I've already been tattooed and had the hand mold made, so if need be, I can start the treatment immediately.  Nothing I can do about it. It is what it is...(it's been a really bad year for me to say the least).


----------



## oreo713

Passau said:


> I’m so sorry to hear of your hand conditions, Oreo713!
> It must be difficult to have to wait for surgery!


Yes...it's a ***** to say the least...lol


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine..Unfortunately yes, my dominant hand.  I am waiting to have surgery for the sagittal band tear, putting it off as long as possible as it may stir up the Dupuytren's.   Right now my  hand is in a yoke stabilization brace so it doesn't get worse.  As far as the Dupuytren's, right now it is in the inactive stage.  I see the top Dupuytren's specialist in the United States every three months.  If it starts to contract, he will send me immediately for Radiotherapy treatment.  I've already been tattooed and had the hand mold made, so if need be, I can start the treatment immediately.  Nothing I can do about it. It is what it is...(it's been a really bad year for me to say the least).


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> That Betsey Johnson one sounds very cute. Do you still have it? I just virtual-trotted off to her web site and there are a few totes there that would have tempted me, had I not found this one on Etsy. There's one with stripes and flowers, and a BRIGHT pink interior.  Nostalgia for sure!



I love that tote with the pink interior! 

I don't know whether this is the case with all her bags but mine have really fun interiors--silky leopard print with hot pink trim and gold rose charms. 

Of course I still have my Betsey Johnson bags with the 1970s-style knitting bag vibe! She had a line of these oversized-totes maybe ten years ago called appropriately "Flower Child." It's strange to say but if I had to give away all my bags these are the two I would keep. They're just...I don't know...whimsical. I sewed a basset hound applique to the pink one because you know I had to.   

(Nothing like photographing bags and uploading pics to the Internet at midnight. This is what technology's for!)


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> Hi BigPurseSue.   I have a sagittal band tear which I am waiting to be operated on after things calm down (pandemic-wise).  I also have the beginning of a condition called Dupuytren's Contracture which for now is in a non-active stage, but I do have a big nodule in the palm of my hand which I have under control with quarterly steroid injections.  Hopefully it won't progress, but "ya never know"...



I'm so sorry Oreo! I found the Mayo Clinic discussion of Dupuytren's Contracture interesting because the condition looks so much like arthritis of the hands. Which my mother purportedly has. But maybe she actually has Dupuytren's Contracture? I'm taking her to the doctor in a few days and I'm going to mention this. The last doctor she saw said she had "nodes" in her hands and wrists. When you get to a certain age doctors no longer look at things carefully. 

Wishing you days of "good hands"!


----------



## oreo713

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry Oreo! I found the Mayo Clinic discussion of Dupuytren's Contracture interesting because the condition looks so much like arthritis of the hands. Which my mother purportedly has. But maybe she actually has Dupuytren's Contracture? I'm taking her to the doctor in a few days and I'm going to mention this. The last doctor she saw said she had "nodes" in her hands and wrists. When you get to a certain age doctors no longer look at things carefully.
> 
> Wishing you days of "good hands"!


Hi Sue.  I hope your mom does not have Dupuytrens.  It is a completely different animal. DC (for short) does not attack the joints as arthritis does.  With DC you get nodules, and then grow cords in your hands that start to contract.  When that happens, you cannot lay your palm completely flat on a tableand it could (not always mind you) get worse quickly,, whereas with arthritis you can ease your hand back into a flat position, even if it's painful.  With DC you cannot.  There are only a few options with DC.  I don't want to bore everyone with the details, but if you want to contact me and that goes for any of the lovely ladies that I have "known" for all these years, you can always private message me. 
A lot of doctors are not very up to snuff with options for DC.  DO NOT GO FOR SURGERY, at least NOT for the first option.  If you go to a surgeon, of course he's going to want to do surgery.  I went to the supposed top doc at Lenox Hill Hospital, and he did NOT know of the other options.  
OK...I'm done boring everyone...lol

Love you all... later ladies!


----------



## bisbee

Sorry oreo713...I looked up DC and it does not look like fun.   I was interested since I have had multiple hand and finger issues and I have a very good hand specialist who only resorts to surgery when necessary. My issues, however, have been minimal compared to your problem, so I do sympathize...I have had 2 surgeries on my right hand but only after all else failed!


----------



## ElainePG

Best wishes for a Sweet New Year, to those who celebrate.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Best wishes for a Sweet New Year, to those who celebrate.


Same to you and yours Elaine!


----------



## bisbee

Wishes for a sweet, healthy New Year...unfortunately the beginning is shadowed by the passing of Ruth Bader Ginsburg.  What a woman...she will be missed terribly.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Yes...it's a ***** to say the least...lol


----------



## skyqueen

On a happier note...my Pete is now naked Pete!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Wishes for a sweet, healthy New Year...unfortunately the beginning is shadowed by the passing of Ruth Bader Ginsburg.  What a woman...she will be missed terribly.


I know. This makes me so sad.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> On a happier note...my Pete is now naked Pete!
> View attachment 4853018
> 
> View attachment 4853019


Poor naked Pete… how embarrassing!


----------



## Izzy48

Hello everyone! It has been so long since I have been here it is impossible to try to catch up on everyone's news. It has been a stressful late summer for us but all has finally evened out to a certain extent. Wishing you all the very best and wish all of us a wonderful fall.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone! It has been so long since I have been here it is impossible to try to catch up on everyone's news. It has been a stressful late summer for us but all has finally evened out to a certain extent. Wishing you all the very best and wish all of us a wonderful fall.


Miss you


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone! It has been so long since I have been here it is impossible to try to catch up on everyone's news. It has been a stressful late summer for us but all has finally evened out to a certain extent. Wishing you all the very best and wish all of us a wonderful fall.


So nice to see you here.


----------



## oreo713

Hi Izzy....hope all is well with you.  I guess life has been stressful for all of us, some more than others.  Just hang in there!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks so much each of you for your good words. My last stress was due to my daughter who recently gave birth to a little boy. Unfortunately everything that could go wrong did. I have never experienced fear as I did when this happened. She and baby were in the hospital for some time and when she came home I stayed for to provide health and support. I am so thankful they are recovering and I hope to never see one of my children or a grandchild in that situation again.


----------



## barbee

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much each of you for your good words. My last stress was due to my daughter who recently gave birth to a little boy. Unfortunately everything that could go wrong did. I have never experienced fear as I did when this happened. She and baby were in the hospital for some time and when she came home I stayed for to provide health and support. I am so thankful they are recovering and I hope to never see one of my children or a grandchild in that situation again.


Izzy, I'm so glad you could be there for them and now they are in the recovery mode.  Best wishes for continued improvement  in the upcoming days!


----------



## bebeklein

barbee said:


> Last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this Stella McCartney.  Never thought I would buy vegan leather for such a price, but somehow I was drawn to the shape and color.  A gift card helped! And it is so lightweight!


Very beautiful!  Enjoy your purchase!  If this is your first purchase, you may be surprised by the quality and how well they last.  I have 4 of her bags now and one is used daily.


----------



## bisbee

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much each of you for your good words. My last stress was due to my daughter who recently gave birth to a little boy. Unfortunately everything that could go wrong did. I have never experienced fear as I did when this happened. She and baby were in the hospital for some time and when she came home I stayed for to provide health and support. I am so thankful they are recovering and I hope to never see one of my children or a grandchild in that situation again.


Oh Izzy48!  So sorry this happened, but it is wonderful you were able to provide such valuable help and support.  Thank goodness things are now looking up!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much each of you for your good words. My last stress was due to my daughter who recently gave birth to a little boy. Unfortunately everything that could go wrong did. I have never experienced fear as I did when this happened. She and baby were in the hospital for some time and when she came home I stayed for to provide health and support. I am so thankful they are recovering and I hope to never see one of my children or a grandchild in that situation again.


How frightening, Izzy. I'm so glad that you were able to be there for them. And it's very good news that they're recovering.


----------



## PatriciaF

I am 76 years young.  I refused to wear granny outfits. I have 3 pairs NYDJ in faded, darker blue and regular jean color.  Just pursed two, pairs of A.S.98 boots and Guess boots. Even though I live in Florida when the cold snaps come in(a whole week lol) I will wear them.  However, I was thinking does it really matter when I wear boots?


----------



## oreo713

It's been way too quiet in here.  Too early to start winter hibernation, so I hope every one is well and happy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I turn 50 in January and have to say I love it. I can wear the clothes I have always been drawn to and looked best in without the least bit of irony...scarves, cardigans, blazers, pearls...and feel pulled together. I can wear nice things, vintage designer bags and people don’t look twice/judge because they just assume I have had them a long time. I am free of having to feel like I have to be the “perfect” ideal...skinny, big breasts, unlined face...and can just be the best me. I am a better, wiser, more relaxed/accepting person, which makes me happier. I can look at my son and see that I did a good job raising a great guy. I still have energy and focus, but more discernment and direction because I know who I am, what I need and what makes me happy. 

Sure, there are some things that were great about being young, but when I was young and had them I never appreciated them. I was so busy comparing myself to other women/people and looking at what I DIDN’T have. I would not go back for the world. I love right where I am at.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I turn 50 in January and have to say I love it. I can wear the clothes I have always been drawn to and looked best in without the least bit of irony...scarves, cardigans, blazers, pearls...and feel pulled together. I can wear nice things, vintage designer bags and people don’t look twice/judge because they just assume I have had them a long time. I am free of having to feel like I have to be the “perfect” ideal...skinny, big breasts, unlined face...and can just be the best me. I am a better, wiser, more relaxed/accepting person, which makes me happier. I can look at my son and see that I did a good job raising a great guy. I still have energy and focus, but more discernment and direction because I know who I am, what I need and what makes me happy.
> 
> Sure, there are some things that were great about being young, but when I was young and had them I never appreciated them. I was so busy comparing myself to other women/people and looking at what I DIDN’T have. I would not go back for the world. I love right where I am at.


Great attitude! Welcome to your best (and evolving) self!


----------



## PatriciaF

BowieFan1971 said:


> I turn 50 in January and have to say I love it. I can wear the clothes I have always been drawn to and looked best in without the least bit of irony...scarves, cardigans, blazers, pearls...and feel pulled together. I can wear nice things, vintage designer bags and people don’t look twice/judge because they just assume I have had them a long time. I am free of having to feel like I have to be the “perfect” ideal...skinny, big breasts, unlined face...and can just be the best me. I am a better, wiser, more relaxed/accepting person, which makes me happier. I can look at my son and see that I did a good job raising a great guy. I still have energy and focus, but more discernment and direction because I know who I am, what I need and what makes me happy.
> 
> Sure, there are some things that were great about being young, but when I was young and had them I never appreciated them. I was so busy comparing myself to other women/people and looking at what I DIDN’T have. I would not go back for the world. I love right where I am at.



YIPPY!  You go girl!


----------



## ElainePG

PatriciaF said:


> I am 76 years young.  I refused to wear granny outfits. I have 3 pairs NYDJ in faded, darker blue and regular jean color.  Just pursed two, pairs of A.S.98 boots and Guess boots. Even though I live in Florida when the cold snaps come in(a whole week lol) I will wear them.  However, I was thinking does it really matter when I wear boots?
> 
> View attachment 4881270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881271


Oh, I'm a fan of NYDJ jeans also! I have two pairs: black, and medium-blue. 

The boots are cute. And I can definitely see them with jeans. As for what season to wear them, I personally think of the style as suited to fall/winter as opposed to spring/summer.


----------



## oreo713

Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....


----------



## PamW

barbee said:


> Last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this Stella McCartney.  Never thought I would buy vegan leather for such a price, but somehow I was drawn to the shape and color.  A gift card helped! And it is so lightweight!


Beautiful!


----------



## PamW

PatriciaF said:


> I am 76 years young.  I refused to wear granny outfits. I have 3 pairs NYDJ in faded, darker blue and regular jean color.  Just pursed two, pairs of A.S.98 boots and Guess boots. Even though I live in Florida when the cold snaps come in(a whole week lol) I will wear them.  However, I was thinking does it really matter when I wear boots?
> 
> View attachment 4881270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881271


Love your attitude.  I'm 72 and just found this thread. So happy I did!!! As for the boots, very cool! I've seen boots worn in everything but hot, humid weather.  I guess it depends on how you deal with the heat!!! LOL


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....


Happy Birthday, darling Oreo


----------



## PamW

oreo713 said:


> Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....


Nah! It's great being "on the other side" b/c you can say and do whatever you want and tell people I choose Now instead of Never!


----------



## skyqueen

BowieFan1971 said:


> I turn 50 in January and have to say I love it. I can wear the clothes I have always been drawn to and looked best in without the least bit of irony...scarves, cardigans, blazers, pearls...and feel pulled together. I can wear nice things, vintage designer bags and people don’t look twice/judge because they just assume I have had them a long time. I am free of having to feel like I have to be the “perfect” ideal...skinny, big breasts, unlined face...and can just be the best me. I am a better, wiser, more relaxed/accepting person, which makes me happier. I can look at my son and see that I did a good job raising a great guy. I still have energy and focus, but more discernment and direction because I know who I am, what I need and what makes me happy.
> 
> Sure, there are some things that were great about being young, but when I was young and had them I never appreciated them. I was so busy comparing myself to other women/people and looking at what I DIDN’T have. I would not go back for the world. I love right where I am at.





PatriciaF said:


> I am 76 years young.  I refused to wear granny outfits. I have 3 pairs NYDJ in faded, darker blue and regular jean color.  Just pursed two, pairs of A.S.98 boots and Guess boots. Even though I live in Florida when the cold snaps come in(a whole week lol) I will wear them.  However, I was thinking does it really matter when I wear boots?
> 
> View attachment 4881270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881271


Welcome girls! While I sometimes hate "old age"...it can be very liberating.


----------



## skyqueen

PamW said:


> Love your attitude.  I'm 72 and just found this thread. So happy I did!!! As for the boots, very cool! I've seen boots worn in everything but hot, humid weather.  I guess it depends on how you deal with the heat!!! LOL


Welcome


----------



## BowieFan1971

oreo713 said:


> Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....


Helen Mirren
Diane Keaton
Julie Andrews
Sophia Loren
Julie Christie
Debbie Harry
Catherine Denueve
All over 70, all stunning...the best is yet to come, girl!


----------



## barbee

PamW said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!  I need no more new bags now, but yet found myself considering a few on sale at Net a Porter last night.  No!
I see you are from New Jersey?  I used to live there when young...very young-actually I was born there.  Now I live in the South.


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....


Happy Birthday!!  Mine is coming up soon so I will keep you company. A ray of sunshine:  my insurance premiums will go down, and it cannot be any worse than the  $7500 deductible I now have.


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....


Happy Birthday!


barbee said:


> Happy Birthday!!  Mine is coming up soon so I will keep you company. A ray of sunshine:  my insurance premiums will go down, and it cannot be any worse than the  $7500 deductible I now have.


I had mine a little while ago. All year I was anticipating when I could finally ditch my expensive insurance (that very few doctors take) with the super high deductible and go on Medicare. It's wonderful! It's like making another $800 a month.


----------



## Rikireads

BowieFan1971 said:


> Helen Mirren
> Diane Keaton
> Julie Andrews
> Sophia Loren
> Julie Christie
> Debbie Harry
> Catherine Denueve
> All over 70, all stunning...the best is yet to come, girl!


Agreed! May I add...
Diana Ross
Lauren Hutton
Cecily Tyson (95 and fabulous)
TinaTurner (80)
Goldie Hawn
Patti Labelle
Dolly Parton
and...Oreo!!! 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cilifene

PatriciaF said:


> I am 76 years young.  I refused to wear granny outfits. I have 3 pairs NYDJ in faded, darker blue and regular jean color.  Just pursed two, pairs of A.S.98 boots and Guess boots. Even though I live in Florida when the cold snaps come in(a whole week lol) I will wear them.  However, I was thinking does it really matter when I wear boots?
> 
> View attachment 4881270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881271



welcome ... love the boots


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> I turn 50 in January and have to say I love it. I can wear the clothes I have always been drawn to and looked best in without the least bit of irony...scarves, cardigans, blazers, pearls...and feel pulled together. I can wear nice things, vintage designer bags and people don’t look twice/judge because they just assume I have had them a long time. I am free of having to feel like I have to be the “perfect” ideal...skinny, big breasts, unlined face...and can just be the best me. I am a better, wiser, more relaxed/accepting person, which makes me happier. I can look at my son and see that I did a good job raising a great guy. I still have energy and focus, but more discernment and direction because I know who I am, what I need and what makes me happy.
> 
> Sure, there are some things that were great about being young, but when I was young and had them I never appreciated them. I was so busy comparing myself to other women/people and looking at what I DIDN’T have. I would not go back for the world. I love right where I am at.



welcome


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....



Happy birthday dearest!


----------



## Cilifene

PamW said:


> Love your attitude.  I'm 72 and just found this thread. So happy I did!!! As for the boots, very cool! I've seen boots worn in everything but hot, humid weather.  I guess it depends on how you deal with the heat!!! LOL



welcome


----------



## oreo713

Thanks you all for the birthday wishes.  Seeing that list of "over a certain age" woman depressed me more because I always considered them much older than myself.  It is what it is I guess.  As long s I'm on the right side of the grass....


----------



## BowieFan1971

oreo713 said:


> Thanks you all for the birthday wishes.  Seeing that list of "over a certain age" woman depressed me more because I always considered them much older than myself.  It is what it is I guess.  As long s I'm on the right side of the grass....


I am sorry it had that effect on you. They are older than you. I chose them for a reason. I meant it to say that we can still be vital and attractive well into our 80’s without having to try to look and act like we are 19, like J Lo, for instance. That we can definitely be a”woman of a certain age” with the accent on WOMAN, not age or be a crone. A woman with healthy skin, a smile on her face and bright eyes that speak of joy and engagement with life will always be attractive...people don’t even notice the lines on her face. And she is much more attractive than a younger looking woman with no smile, no joy, or no life in her eyes. Trust me...I am an esthetician. I look at skin and faces for a living.


----------



## BowieFan1971

To any lady in this group who is feeling “past her prime”...

I will not turn the head of the typical 20-something man. But I say WHO CARES!!!!! Do you remember what 20-something guys were like when you dated guys that age? How selfish and immature they were? Is that the guy you would want to be with, really? I know I don’t. So why should I care if a 20-something guy finds me attractive? I am out of his league in so many ways and he is too inexperienced to even realize it.

Be YOU in all your glory...own it, love it, celebrate it. You worked hard and struggled to be who and where you are. Revel in the war wounds and scars that tell the world you are a fighter. Be proud of the laugh lines that show you found the humor in life and had things to laugh about. Be proud of your worry lines that shouted you cared enough to be concerned. If someone does not see that, that’s THEIR problem. It is not a “defect” in your face.

So stand up straight and tall, find your passion and put a smile on your face. Respect and promote your health. And LIVE!!!! THAT is being your best self and THAT is the most attractive look we can wear.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....


Oh, Happy Birthday oreo713!  It’s not that bad...just think about all of the sh*t you don’t have to put up with!  I’m 69, and that thought sustains me!


----------



## bisbee

BowieFan1971 said:


> To any lady in this group who is feeling “past her prime”...
> 
> I will not turn the head of the typical 20-something man. But I say WHO CARES!!!!! Do you remember what 20-something guys were like when you dated guys that age? How selfish and immature they were? Is that the guy you would want to be with, really? I know I don’t. So why should I care if a 20-something guy finds me attractive? I am out of his league in so many ways and he is too inexperienced to even realize it.
> 
> Be YOU in all your glory...own it, love it, celebrate it. You worked hard and struggled to be who and where you are. Revel in the war wounds and scars that tell the world you are a fighter. Be proud of the laugh lines that show you found the humor in life and had things to laugh about. Be proud of your worry lines that shouted you cared enough to be concerned. If someone does not see that, that’s THEIR problem. It is not a “defect” in your face.
> 
> So stand up straight and tall, find your passion and put a smile on your face. Respect and promote your health. And LIVE!!!! THAT is being your best self and THAT is the most attractive look we can wear.



What a wonderful post!  We should all print it out and tape it to our mirrors!


----------



## Cilifene

I made two new purchases  my first bagfrom Coach ..

Cassie in black and chalk ... absolutely love them, the leather is so nice.  The style is very similar to LV Pochette Métis...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I made two new purchases  my first bagfrom Coach ..
> 
> Cassie in black and chalk ... absolutely love them, the leather is so nice.  The style is very similar to LV Pochette Métis...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884749
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884759
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884760


I love these bags, reminds me of my first airline bag...The Willis. Here's mine...over 40 y/o


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> I love these bags, reminds me of my first airline bag...The Willis. Here's mine...over 40 y/o
> 
> View attachment 4884791


Wow, 40 years  then I’ll still have my cassies when I’m 101 years old


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> I made two new purchases  my first bagfrom Coach ..
> 
> Cassie in black and chalk ... absolutely love them, the leather is so nice.  The style is very similar to LV Pochette Métis...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884749
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884759
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884760


I saw the Cassie and thought of the Pochette Metis too! I am kinda stalking the Cassie 19 now....


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> I made two new purchases  my first bagfrom Coach ..
> 
> Cassie in black and chalk ... absolutely love them, the leather is so nice.  The style is very similar to LV Pochette Métis...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884749
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884759
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884760


Congratulations! I've been a Coach fan since the 1970s. This style reminds me of vintage Court bags.


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> I saw the Cassie and thought of the Pochette Metis too! I am kinda stalking the Cassie 19 now....



The Cassie 19 is very pretty too... 

Here they are ... The exact same size.





Really love the chalk color too the perfect winter white ...


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I've been a Coach fan since the 1970s. This style reminds me of vintage Court bags.



Thanks whateve  I can see it reminds you of the Court bag


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> I made two new purchases  my first bagfrom Coach ..
> 
> Cassie in black and chalk ... absolutely love them, the leather is so nice.  The style is very similar to LV Pochette Métis...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884749
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884759
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884760


Wow!  You bought two!  Yes, very similar in style to the Pochette Metis.  Actually, this style of bag may be my favorite.  About six months ago I bought a Coach Court bag on ebay, new, never used, from --well I don't really remember, but I think a good many  years ago. The seller specializes in vintage Coach, and I thought I might buy another, used, but never did. The style is just so user friendly.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Wow!  You bought two!  Yes, very similar in style to the Pochette Metis.  Actually, this style of bag may be my favorite.  About six months ago I bought a Coach Court bag on ebay, new, never used, from --well I don't really remember, but I think a good many  years ago. The seller specializes in vintage Coach, and I thought I might buy another, used, but never did. The style is just so user friendly.



This style really is very user friendly  
Did you post pictures of your Court I would love to see please ...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> The Cassie 19 is very pretty too...
> 
> Here they are ... The exact same size.
> 
> View attachment 4885161
> 
> 
> 
> Really love the chalk color too the perfect winter white ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885178


I love the black, but I really love this one! Generally not a color block fan but these colors are so pretty and the simple classic shape is a great canvas for the color blocking!


----------



## TXLVlove

I have black and pine.  Love them!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> Thank you!  I need no more new bags now, but yet found myself considering a few on sale at Net a Porter last night.  No!
> I see you are from New Jersey?  I used to live there when young...very young-actually I was born there.  Now I live in the South.


I was born in New Jersey too! We moved when I was still a baby.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> To any lady in this group who is feeling “past her prime”...
> 
> I will not turn the head of the typical 20-something man. But I say WHO CARES!!!!! Do you remember what 20-something guys were like when you dated guys that age? How selfish and immature they were? Is that the guy you would want to be with, really? I know I don’t. So why should I care if a 20-something guy finds me attractive? I am out of his league in so many ways and he is too inexperienced to even realize it.
> 
> Be YOU in all your glory...own it, love it, celebrate it. You worked hard and struggled to be who and where you are. Revel in the war wounds and scars that tell the world you are a fighter. Be proud of the laugh lines that show you found the humor in life and had things to laugh about. Be proud of your worry lines that shouted you cared enough to be concerned. If someone does not see that, that’s THEIR problem. It is not a “defect” in your face.
> 
> So stand up straight and tall, find your passion and put a smile on your face. Respect and promote your health. And LIVE!!!! THAT is being your best self and THAT is the most attractive look we can wear.


Great message for the day, dear.


----------



## Cilifene

TXLVlove said:


> I have black and pine.  Love them!



Cassies? Would love to see pictures please


----------



## barbee

ElainePG said:


> I was born in New Jersey too! We moved when I was still a baby.


I did not realize that, Elaine!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> This style really is very user friendly
> Did you post pictures of your Court I would love to see please ...


Here is my Coach Court:


----------



## TXLVlove

Cilifene said:


> Cassies? Would love to see pictures please


Ok I’ll take some tomorrow.


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Ok I’ll take some tomorrow.   There is a Cassie thread in the coach forum.  Lots of pics on it.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Here is my Coach Court:
> View attachment 4887199


I love it


----------



## Cilifene

TXLVlove said:


> Ok I’ll take some tomorrow.


Thanks - oh I didn’t know thanks  .. I’ll find it


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> Here is my Coach Court:
> View attachment 4887199


It's in gorgeous condition. What year is it from?


----------



## barbee

whateve said:


> It's in gorgeous condition. What year is it from?


Thank you! Well, I believe I knew the year when I bought it, but don't remember.  It says K8P inside, so you may know--made in Costa Rica. I did pay a pretty penny for it, since it was new.  I figured "old new" shouldn't really be any cheaper than "new new" (my justification!)


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> Thank you! Well, I believe I knew the year when I bought it, but don't remember.  It says K8P inside, so you may know--made in Costa Rica. I did pay a pretty penny for it, since it was new.  I figured "old new" shouldn't really be any cheaper than "new new" (my justification!)


1998. Costa Rican made Coaches have some of the nicest leather.


----------



## barbee

whateve said:


> 1998. Costa Rican made Coaches have some of the nicest leather.


I appreciate the information!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> 1998. Costa Rican made Coaches have some of the nicest leather.






barbee said:


> I appreciate the information!!!!


Wow 1998 ... looks fantastic


----------



## BowieFan1971

Oldies but goodies...got this for a friend who wants her first LV. Did a little work on her and voila! She’s from April of 1986!!!!!! The bag is older than she is.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oldies but goodies...got this for a friend who wants her first LV. Did a little work on her and voila! She’s from April of 1986!!!!!! The bag is older than she is.


Wow… she is absolutely glowing!


----------



## ElainePG

barbee said:


> I did not realize that, Elaine!


Yup… never imagined I'd end up moving further & further West, until stopped by the Pacific Ocean!


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oldies but goodies...got this for a friend who wants her first LV. Did a little work on her and voila! She’s from April of 1986!!!!!! The bag is older than she is.



Wow, Elaine is right she is glowing


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Wow… she is absolutely glowing!



I can’t wait for my friend to see it! She LOVES camera bags and it is exactly the size she wanted. I am so happy!


----------



## Izzy48

oreo713 said:


> Oh cripes....I turned 65 today.  How depressing....


Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Great message for the day, dear.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Great message for the day, dear.


Enjoyed reading this. So true and I wish I could feel this way more often.


----------



## PamW

Cilifene said:


> I made two new purchases  my first bagfrom Coach ..
> 
> Cassie in black and chalk ... absolutely love them, the leather is so nice.  The style is very similar to LV Pochette Métis...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884749
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884759
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884760


Looks great on you!!


----------



## Izzy48

PamW said:


> Looks great on you!!


Congrats! I love this bag and have another style very similar to it in color block. Just great bags for the money.


----------



## Cilifene

PamW said:


> Looks great on you!!



Thank you


----------



## Cilifene

Warning!!!  ...

I got a RED bag


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Warning!!!  ...
> 
> I got a RED bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906845


It is stunning with your black wardrobe!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> Warning!!!  ...
> 
> I got a RED bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906845



YES!!!! Love it, especially with the boots! Attitude a plenty! I am typically not a fan of the Bal City, but I am loving it in red with how you styled it.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> It is stunning with your black wardrobe!



Thanks barbee...


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> YES!!!! Love it, especially with the boots! Attitude a plenty! I am typically not a fan of the Bal City, but I am loving it in red with how you styled it.



Thanks it’s the mini size. My black is the regular size.


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks barbee...


I wonder if you have sold any bags lately?  I know you tend to sell at times...


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> I wonder if you have sold any bags lately?  I know you tend to sell at times...



You know me very well barbee  I did sell some LV and jumbo.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> You know me very well barbee  I did sell some LV and jumbo.


Hi Cilifene!   I've been MIA for a while. Not much to report.    How have you been doing?  I wish I knew that you were selling some of your LV!   Where do you sell them, EBAY?  or do you send them somewhere?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hi Cilifene!   I've been MIA for a while. Not much to report.    How have you been doing?  I wish I knew that you were selling some of your LV!   Where do you sell them, EBAY?  or do you send them somewhere?



Hi oreo713, thanks I’m doing great. Hope you’re doing well too dear!!
eBay is too complicated for me - I sold them to a danish reseller who live just around the corner .. very convenient.
Actually, I also sold my Chanel Gabrielle - I just came to a point where I needed to part with bags that was a part of my before life ... Does that make sense??


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Hi oreo713, thanks I’m doing great. Hope you’re doing well too dear!!
> eBay is too complicated for me - I sold them to a danish reseller who live just around the corner .. very convenient.
> Actually, I also sold my Chanel Gabrielle - I just came to a point where I needed to part with bags that was a part of my before life ... Does that make sense??


Absolutely!   I'm still hanging on to things.  Not ready to part with them yet.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Absolutely!   I'm still hanging on to things.  Not ready to part with them yet.


----------



## Cilifene

Silver, Sequins and Tahitian pearls today - my jeweler made this necklace of my old classic Tahitian pearl necklace.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Silver, Sequins and Tahitian pearls today - my jeweler made this necklace of my old classic Tahitian pearl necklace.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909538


Just perfect


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Warning!!!  ...
> 
> I got a RED bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906845


It's a stunner! Perfect with your black outfits… and is that a RED stripe I see down the back of your boots?????


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Just perfect


Cilifene ALWAYS look perfect!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's a stunner! Perfect with your black outfits… and is that a RED stripe I see down the back of your boots?????



It sure is a red stripe Thanks Elaine


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Just perfect



Thanks dear




oreo713 said:


> Cilifene ALWAYS look perfect!!!



You’re too kind - thanks Oreo.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> It sure is a red stripe Thanks Elaine


What red stripe?   What are you guys talking about??


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> What red stripe?   What are you guys talking about??


On her shoes, as shown in this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ge-not-of-bags.894797/page-1044#post-34171797


----------



## oreo713

whateve said:


> On her shoes, as shown in this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ge-not-of-bags.894797/page-1044#post-34171797


Thank you....love that red stripe?  Who is the manufacturer?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thank you....love that red stripe?  Who is the manufacturer?



It’s BILLI BI


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> It’s BILLI BI


I don't think I've ever heard of BILLI BI!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of BILLI BI!!!



It’s a danish brand.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Cilifene said:


> Warning!!!  ...
> 
> I got a RED bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906845



Oh gosh, that bag is beautiful. There’s so many bags I want, and now this one! I love the colour.


----------



## Cilifene

coachlover1000 said:


> Oh gosh, that bag is beautiful. There’s so many bags I want, and now this one! I love the colour.



Thanks coachlover


----------



## oreo713




----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 4926062


That's hysterical, @oreo713 ! 

Happy first night of Chanukah back atcha, my dear.


----------



## Cilifene

Wishing everyone a wonderful Christmas.


I took this photo at 2am. Isn’t it a beautiful view - in the darkest night the church is lightened up so beautiful...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Wishing everyone a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> 
> I took this photo at 2am. Isn’t it a beautiful view - in the darkest night the church is lightened up so beautiful...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935728


Merry Christmas to you too Cilifene.  I wish this holiday season was over already.  Between my husband's passing and the  Covid restrictions, I'm finding it way too depressing.


----------



## BowieFan1971

oreo713 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Cilifene.  I wish this holiday season was over already.  Between my husband's passing and the  Covid restrictions, I'm finding it way too depressing.


Big hugs, Oreo.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Cilifene.  I wish this holiday season was over already.  Between my husband's passing and the  Covid restrictions, I'm finding it way too depressing.


Dear oreo713...you have had a terrible time.  Please know that we here are all wishing the New Year holds some peace and joy for you.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Cilifene.  I wish this holiday season was over already.  Between my husband's passing and the  Covid restrictions, I'm finding it way too depressing.



Thank you and big hugs to you


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Cilifene.  I wish this holiday season was over already.  Between my husband's passing and the  Covid restrictions, I'm finding it way too depressing.


Big hug! I feel depressed too. I'll be glad when the holidays are over. Every day is one day closer to things returning to normal.


----------



## skyqueen

Merry and HEALTHY Christmas to everyone! I forgot to wish my Jewish friends a Happy and HEALTHY Hanukkah.
Praying 2021 will be better


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Cilifene.  I wish this holiday season was over already.  Between my husband's passing and the  Covid restrictions, I'm finding it way too depressing.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Merry and HEALTHY Christmas to everyone! I forgot to wish my Jewish friends a Happy and HEALTHY Hanukkah.
> Praying 2021 will be better


Sme to you and yours Sky!!!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> Dear oreo713...you have had a terrible time.  Please know that we here are all wishing the New Year holds some peace and joy for you.


Thank you Bisbee....I hope the same for everyone!  Peace and Joy!


----------



## oreo713

whateve said:


> Big hug! I feel depressed too. I'll be glad when the holidays are over. Every day is one day closer to things returning to normal.


That's exactly how I feel whateve.  I don't want to act the Scrooge but the sooner it's over the better. (for me)


----------



## bisbee

My daughter-in-law got her vaccine (1st dose) on Thursday...she is a pharmacist and works in a hospital.  I am a bit apprehensive about my son and granddaughter getting it...she is allergic to peanuts and he recently developed a shellfish allergy (at 45!).  I think if they get it in a medical facility with epi pens available, and they are watched afterward, they should be ok.

We will be getting our vaccines as soon as they are offered.


----------



## skyqueen

Happy and HEALTHY New Year to everyone!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Happy and HEALTHY New Year to everyone!



Same to you SQ - and everyone


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy New Year!!  I turned 50 last year. And now I can post here


----------



## ElainePG

Welcome!


----------



## Cilifene

Tomsmom said:


> Happy New Year!!  I turned 50 last year. And now I can post here


Welcome Tomsmom  Congratulations and Happy New Year


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> My daughter-in-law got her vaccine (1st dose) on Thursday...she is a pharmacist and works in a hospital.  I am a bit apprehensive about my son and granddaughter getting it...she is allergic to peanuts and he recently developed a shellfish allergy (at 45!).  I think if they get it in a medical facility with epi pens available, and they are watched afterward, they should be ok.
> 
> We will be getting our vaccines as soon as they are offered.



How is your daughter-in-law after the vaccine? 
I’m getting mine in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> How is your daughter-in-law after the vaccine?
> I’m getting mine in 3-4 weeks.


She is fine...just a bit of a sore arm, no other side effects.


----------



## oreo713

Happy and more importantly, HEALTHY 2021 to everyone!   
2020 was  nightmare.  
Be safe out there!!!
​


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> How is your daughter-in-law after the vaccine?
> I’m getting mine in 3-4 weeks.


Lucky you! I think we are going to have to wait until at least the second half of the year for ours. Our state hasn't even decided who will get it after the critical workers and people in care homes.


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> Lucky you! I think we are going to have to wait until at least the second half of the year for ours. Our state hasn't even decided who will get it after the critical workers and people in care homes.



It’s because I’m one of the critical workers


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> Lucky you! I think we are going to have to wait until at least the second half of the year for ours. Our state hasn't even decided who will get it after the critical workers and people in care homes.



It’s because I’m one of the critical workers


----------



## skyqueen

Very quiet on our thread. How's everyone doing?


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Very quiet on our thread. How's everyone doing?


Hi Sky.....after trying constantly for almost a week, I was finally able to schedule a Covid vaccine for February 1st.  I want this over and done with already.   (BTW  I am getting a PUPPY!!!!!!!!)
Hope all is well with you and yours.  I am so bored I am losing my mind!!!!  Sending hugs!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sky.....after trying constantly for almost a week, I was finally able to schedule a Covid vaccine for February 1st.  I want this over and done with already.   (BTW  I am getting a PUPPY!!!!!!!!)
> Hope all is well with you and yours.  I am so bored I am losing my mind!!!!  Sending hugs!!!


How wonderful about your puppy news! Post pics when you get him/her 
Dirty Harry approved!


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sky.....after trying constantly for almost a week, I was finally able to schedule a Covid vaccine for February 1st.  I want this over and done with already.   (BTW  I am getting a PUPPY!!!!!!!!)
> Hope all is well with you and yours.  I am so bored I am losing my mind!!!!  Sending hugs!!!


Congratulations! I got my first shot on Saturday but am concerned I won't be able to schedule the second dose. The number I'm supposed to call is constantly busy. Hopefully, in approximately 6 weeks, we will be protected and able to resume at least some normal activities.

I really want a puppy! The reason we didn't get another dog was because it is easier to travel when you don't have to worry about scheduling care for pets.


----------



## bisbee

Glad to see some posts!  We can’t get (or make appointments to get) our vaccines until next Monday, when they open it up to those over 65.  We filled out requests...so we’ll see.

We aren’t doing much of anything.  I am dealing with a bad knee...went to orthopedist yesterday, and he said it’s time to do something...this time I’ve been in pain for 6 weeks.  It is an issue with the bone deterioration.  So...trying to set up the surgery now.  I’m reluctant, but can’t live like this.

On a happier note...today is my younger son’s birthday!  He turned 43...impossible to comprehend!


----------



## Izzy48

Hello everyone, hope 2021 has started well for all. No vaccines available here that are not scheduled for hospital staff and so on. My daughter has had both of hers since she works in a hospital. The first one made her arm a little sore and the second one caused her to have to go home early the day after the second shot. She is doing fine and I am thankful she has had both shots. Take care all !


----------



## BowieFan1971

Turned 50 last Monday...still getting used to saying that number!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> How wonderful about your puppy news! Post pics when you get him/her
> Dirty Harry approved!
> 
> View attachment 4962881


Hi cutie-pie Harry!    I am getting another Oreo (shetland sheepdog) but this time he's going to be a bi-blue.  This is will be my 4th sheltie since I was 13...(first two were sable and white, then Oreo who was obviously a bi-black, see my Avatar) and my final one since I turned 65 this year and I don't think that I'm going to be wanting (or able) to take proper care of a dog when I'm in my 80s.  I thought about it long and hard for almost a year since my husband passed away, and I've made my decision, and I think (and pray) that it's the right one.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone, hope 2021 has started well for all. No vaccines available here that are not scheduled for hospital staff and so on. My daughter has had both of hers since she works in a hospital. The first one made her arm a little sore and the second one caused her to have to go home early the day after the second shot. She is doing fine and I am thankful she has had both shots. Take care all !


----------



## barbee

BowieFan1971 said:


> Turned 50 last Monday...still getting used to saying that number!


Congratulations, and welcome!  Our forum has been slow, to say the least, so having a "newbie" may help!


----------



## barbee

What about new bags, anyone? 
 Well, I felt I needed a tote for our next vacation(Ha! whenever that might be, due to Covid) and ordered a Saint Laurent leather/raffia tote at half price.  I do really like it, so am pretty sure I will keep it. It is fairly light weight, which is my biggest need.  Despite shoulder surgery over a year ago, my shoulder is regressing, so I'm thinking a full shoulder replacement next year.  In the meantime, I'm liking hand carry or at least light weight shoulder bags.  I will take a pic at some point.
I really am trying to only buy a bag if I sell one, yet at this point I'm happy with all my bags.  !!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just ordered a new to me vintage Etro...I have fallen in love with coated canvas and have some pieces from a few brands- LV, Gucci and Fendi. Curious to see how this compares.


----------



## barbee

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just ordered a new to me vintage Etro...I have fallen in love with coated canvas and have some pieces from a few brands- LV, Gucci and Fendi. Curious to see how this compares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968735


I really like the pattern!  Coated canvas is so much easier on the shoulders, also.


----------



## BowieFan1971

barbee said:


> I really like the pattern!  Coated canvas is so much easier on the shoulders, also.


I thought the pattern and colors are so pretty.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just ordered a new to me vintage Etro...I have fallen in love with coated canvas and have some pieces from a few brands- LV, Gucci and Fendi. Curious to see how this compares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968735


Love those vachetta handles, love Paisley, what’s not to  about this bag? Those colors go with your home, too! (By the way - am using one of your interior photos for my desktop wallpaper).


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> ...I really want a puppy! The reason we didn't get another dog was because it is easier to travel when you don't have to worry about scheduling care for pets.


Traveling is so easy with a dog ... there are tons of dog-friendly hotels, and if you start out early, your puppy will love car rides.  In 2017 when we drove from MN to WA (and then back) with Zoey we were stopped by a Montana trooper (he figured we had the cruise control on, but wanted to have us slow down just a bit, no ticket) and he was so freakin’ thrilled at girl dog in the back - he actually (with permission) reached in and opened her crate and Zoey was all over that uniformed man, loving him up one side and down the other. It was so funny. People are SOOOO trusting. Anyway, it was a bit hard to get her back in her (large) crate, but he did it.  LOL. Trooper, schmooper. THEN in 2018 she and I drove to WA all by ourselves for (my) dog training school. Outside of forgetting to feed her that first day on the road (until late in the day) it was alright.


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> Traveling is so easy with a dog ... there are tons of dog-friendly hotels, and if you start out early, your puppy will love car rides.  In 2017 when we drove from MN to WA (and then back) with Zoey we were stopped by a Montana trooper (he figured we had the cruise control on, but wanted to have us slow down just a bit, no ticket) and he was so freakin’ thrilled at girl dog in the back - he actually (with permission) reached in and opened her crate and Zoey was all over that uniformed man, loving him up one side and down the other. It was so funny. People are SOOOO trusting. Anyway, it was a bit hard to get her back in her (large) crate, but he did it.  LOL. Trooper, schmooper. THEN in 2018 she and I drove to WA all by ourselves for (my) dog training school. Outside of forgetting to feed her that first day on the road (until late in the day) it was alright.
> 
> View attachment 4968785


Look at those eyes! And those ears! What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sky.....after trying constantly for almost a week, I was finally able to schedule a Covid vaccine for February 1st.  I want this over and done with already.   (BTW  I am getting a PUPPY!!!!!!!!)
> Hope all is well with you and yours.  I am so bored I am losing my mind!!!!  Sending hugs!!!



Great idea with a poppy - I’m looking forward to pictures.




skyqueen said:


> How wonderful about your puppy news! Post pics when you get him/her
> Dirty Harry approved!
> 
> View attachment 4962881



So cute


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> Turned 50 last Monday...still getting used to saying that number!



Congrats ... you’ll get use to it


----------



## Cilifene

indiaink said:


> Traveling is so easy with a dog ... there are tons of dog-friendly hotels, and if you start out early, your puppy will love car rides.  In 2017 when we drove from MN to WA (and then back) with Zoey we were stopped by a Montana trooper (he figured we had the cruise control on, but wanted to have us slow down just a bit, no ticket) and he was so freakin’ thrilled at girl dog in the back - he actually (with permission) reached in and opened her crate and Zoey was all over that uniformed man, loving him up one side and down the other. It was so funny. People are SOOOO trusting. Anyway, it was a bit hard to get her back in her (large) crate, but he did it.  LOL. Trooper, schmooper. THEN in 2018 she and I drove to WA all by ourselves for (my) dog training school. Outside of forgetting to feed her that first day on the road (until late in the day) it was alright.
> 
> View attachment 4968785



cute ☺️


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just ordered a new to me vintage Etro...I have fallen in love with coated canvas and have some pieces from a few brands- LV, Gucci and Fendi. Curious to see how this compares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968735


Very nice


----------



## BowieFan1971

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just ordered a new to me vintage Etro...I have fallen in love with coated canvas and have some pieces from a few brands- LV, Gucci and Fendi. Curious to see how this compares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968735


It arrived today. Very pleased! The quality compares very well to LV and Gucci coated canvas...substantial but not stiff or plasticky. The vachetta is nice and I can use the strap on my LVs.


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> It arrived today. Very pleased! The quality compares very well to LV and Gucci coated canvas...substantial but not stiff or plasticky. The vachetta is nice and I can use the strap on my LVs.



Sounds great, what size is it? we need a modeling pic


----------



## TXLVlove

I just purchased a pre-loved LV Speedy B 35 for travel.  I’m going to see how it works.  My only trips lately have been to see my new grandson in NJ.


----------



## Cilifene

TXLVlove said:


> I just purchased a pre-loved LV Speedy B 35 for travel.  I’m going to see how it works.  My only trips lately have been to see my new grandson in NJ.



LOVE Speedy! I was debating a Speedy 35 and a Neverfull GM for a weekend bag. Decided for the NF, but absolutely love my Speedy damier 30 and mono 25.
Did you get damier or mono? .. post pics please


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Great idea with a poppy - I’m looking forward to pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute


Hi Cilifene...I can't wait either!  Hopefully puppy pick up date won't coincide with my Covid vaccine dose 2.


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Congrats ... you’ll get use to it


Really...like we all had a choice!   lol


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hi Cilifene...I can't wait either!  Hopefully puppy pick up date won't coincide with my Covid vaccine dose 2.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Really...like we all had a choice!   lol


----------



## Cilifene

Btw I got me a vintage blue baby.
Blue epi Noè from 1992.





Vintage on vintage ... lol


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Btw I got me a vintage blue baby.
> Blue epi Noè from 1992.
> 
> View attachment 4972360
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage on vintage ... lol
> 
> View attachment 4972364


Gorgeous color


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous color



Thanks dear SQ! .. I’ve always loved that old blue color..


----------



## Cilifene

Tomorrow is my birthday. 62.... 1,5 year away from retirement 
I got myself a Gorgeous LV shawl that matches my city mini.


----------



## 19flowers

Happy Birthday Cilifene!!!   I love your Noe and scarf.   These bright colors look so nice with all your black!!


----------



## Cilifene

19flowers said:


> Happy Birthday Cilifene!!!   I love your Noe and scarf.   These bright colors look so nice with all your black!!



Thanks dear  yeah I’m getting colors into my new life


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday. 62.... 1,5 year away from retirement
> I got myself a Gorgeous LV shawl that matches my city mini.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972402
> 
> View attachment 4972403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972404


Happy birthday! I love Toledo Blue Epi...I have a vintage Speedy 25 in that color.
Here is the Etro pic you asked for. The size is 12" x 10" x 5 1/2". There are a couple of these on eBay, reasonably priced.


----------



## TXLVlove

Cilifene said:


> LOVE Speedy! I was debating a Speedy 35 and a Neverfull GM for a weekend bag. Decided for the NF, but absolutely love my Speedy damier 30 and mono 25.
> Did you get damier or mono? .. post pics please


I got mono.  It’s my 4th speedy, first 35.  I think I have a problem!   I had the Neverfull Gm but it didn’t work for me.  I sold it and got a vintage sac shopping tote.  The handle straps are longer and wider.  Anyway here’s a pic of my bag coming from Tradesy via Rebag!


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy birthday! I love Toledo Blue Epi...I have a vintage Speedy 25 in that color.
> Here is the Etro pic you asked for. The size is 12" x 10" x 5 1/2". There are a couple of these on eBay, reasonably priced.
> 
> View attachment 4972549



Thanks very much BF1971 
That bag is absolutely perfect on you! the size the color just perfect  Thanks for posting! !


----------



## Cilifene

TXLVlove said:


> I got mono.  It’s my 4th speedy, first 35.  I think I have a problem!   I had the Neverfull Gm but it didn’t work for me.  I sold it and got a vintage sac shopping tote.  The handle straps are longer and wider.  Anyway here’s a pic of my bag coming from Tradesy via Rebag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972561


Wow... looks brand new  are all 4 monograms?


----------



## TXLVlove

Cilifene said:


> Wow... looks brand new  are all 4 monograms?


Mono 30, MWT with black leather trim , DE 30b, and now mono 35b.


----------



## TXLVlove

Cilifene said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday. 62.... 1,5 year away from retirement
> I got myself a Gorgeous LV shawl that matches my city mini.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972402
> 
> View attachment 4972403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972404


Love your new scarf!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday. 62.... 1,5 year away from retirement
> I got myself a Gorgeous LV shawl that matches my city mini.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972402
> 
> View attachment 4972403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972404


Happy Birthday, Dearheart...have a wonderful day! I've been eying that scarf, love it!


----------



## Cilifene

TXLVlove said:


> Love your new scarf!


Thank you


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday, Dearheart...have a wonderful day! I've been eying that scarf, love it!



Thanks sweetie  absolutely love the scarf!


----------



## Cilifene

I have more colored bags than blacks - what is happening


----------



## BowieFan1971

The right colored bag for your wardrobe is easily as versatile as a black one. Red, orange, even yellow go great with so many colors! I have one of each (well, 6 red ones, since it is my fave color).


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> The right colored bag for your wardrobe is easily as versatile as a black one. Red, orange, even yellow go great with so many colors! I have one of each (well, 6 red ones, since it is my fave color).



I would love to see pictures of your bags


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Btw I got me a vintage blue baby.
> Blue epi Noè from 1992.
> 
> View attachment 4972360
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage on vintage ... lol
> 
> View attachment 4972364


Love it Cilifene! The blue is gorgeous! 
  I am looking for a navy blue bag, hopefully will find an Balenciaga Day bag in Chevre.  Keep your eyes on the lookout please!!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday. 62.... 1,5 year away from retirement
> I got myself a Gorgeous LV shawl that matches my city mini.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972402
> 
> View attachment 4972403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972404


My dear friend...have a very happy and healthy birthday!  Wishing you love, good health, and all the best in life!


----------



## oreo713

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy birthday! I love Toledo Blue Epi...I have a vintage Speedy 25 in that color.
> Here is the Etro pic you asked for. The size is 12" x 10" x 5 1/2". There are a couple of these on eBay, reasonably priced.
> 
> View attachment 4972549


I LOVE ETRO!!!   What a beautiful paisley!  Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## oreo713

I am supposedly getting the 1st dose of the Covid vaccine on Monday.  Hopefully NYC will be restocked by then.   I hate making the trip then being told they don't have any left.  (I am terrified of needles, hope I don't pass out).  Doing my best to sty healthy.  It's been a hell of a year.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> I would love to see pictures of your bags


My colored bags...


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Love it Cilifene! The blue is gorgeous!
> I am looking for a navy blue bag, hopefully will find an Balenciaga Day bag in Chevre.  Keep your eyes on the lookout please!!!



Navy blue is beautiful - I’ll let you know if I see a Day


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> My dear friend...have a very happy and healthy birthday!  Wishing you love, good health, and all the best in life!



Thanks dearest Oreo!!!


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> My colored bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973711
> View attachment 4973720
> View attachment 4973721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973706
> View attachment 4973721



LOVE your collection! The Bordeaux on the first picture ... what brand is it?


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dearest Oreo!!!


Thanks Cilifene!   There are two on ebay, but they look a little too worn.


----------



## Cilifene

Finally found a lovely pre-loved Burberry trenchcoat in the color Stone. I have been looking for this color for some time...

Spring come soon ....


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> LOVE your collection! The Bordeaux on the first picture ... what brand is it?


Mansur Gavriel

And Thank You!


----------



## littleblackbag

I shall be joining end of Feb!


----------



## oreo713

*20 inches of snow and it's still piling up!  I love NYC!!*​


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday. 62.... 1,5 year away from retirement
> I got myself a Gorgeous LV shawl that matches my city mini.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972402
> 
> View attachment 4972403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972404


You're looking terrific, girlfriend… and I love the way you're branching out into a bit of color! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I am supposedly getting the 1st dose of the Covid vaccine on Monday.  Hopefully NYC will be restocked by then.   I hate making the trip then being told they don't have any left.  (I am terrified of needles, hope I don't pass out).  Doing my best to sty healthy.  It's been a hell of a year.


I just saw this post. Did you get it??????


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> You're looking terrific, girlfriend… and I love the way you're branching out into a bit of color!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!



Thanks dear Elaine  there sure is much more color in my life now


----------



## Cilifene

Pochette Métis is in use these days ...


----------



## iwantahermes

Cilifene said:


> Pochette Métis is in use these days ...
> 
> View attachment 4984538


Cliffene...I rarely post...but you truly inspire me with your take on style...I'm 61 and gonna take a leaf out of your book
You always look great!


----------



## Cilifene

iwantahermes said:


> Cliffene...I rarely post...but you truly inspire me with your take on style...I'm 61 and gonna take a leaf out of your book
> You always look great!



Oh wow, thank you so much IWH for the kind words  I’m very flattered!


----------



## Cilifene

My second home. Winter view from the terrace ...


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> My second home. Winter view from the terrace ...
> 
> View attachment 4988156


This is gorgeous, dear! The snow is so pristine.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous, dear! The snow is so pristine.



Thanks dearest  It’s one and a half hour away from noisy Copenhagen. I’ve become SO glad to be here... A very nice and quiet place ....


----------



## oreo713

*Hi all!!!
Monday was NPD
New PUPPY Day!!!!*​


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> *Hi all!!!
> Monday was NPD
> New PUPPY Day!!!!*​
> View attachment 4993556
> View attachment 4993557



ADORABLE puppy  and how nice to see you! I guess it’s you.?  Love your hair


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> *Hi all!!!
> Monday was NPD
> New PUPPY Day!!!!*​
> View attachment 4993556
> View attachment 4993557


Congratulations!  You look SO happy...and your puppy is precious!


----------



## bisbee

I went back to my Dr. after my knee surgery 2 weeks ago.  Stitches out, I can do as much as I feel like, and therapy starts March 1...earliest appointment available.  Feeling pretty great...hardly any pain, and therapy will improve flexibility.  So happy...now we are just waiting for vaccine appointments!


----------



## BowieFan1971

oreo713 said:


> *Hi all!!!
> Monday was NPD
> New PUPPY Day!!!!*​
> View attachment 4993556
> View attachment 4993557


Sooooo cuuuuute!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> *Hi all!!!
> Monday was NPD
> New PUPPY Day!!!!*​
> View attachment 4993556
> View attachment 4993557


Awwww!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> I went back to my Dr. after my knee surgery 2 weeks ago.  Stitches out, I can do as much as I feel like, and therapy starts March 1...earliest appointment available.  Feeling pretty great...hardly any pain, and therapy will improve flexibility.  So happy...now we are just waiting for vaccine appointments!



So good to hear


----------



## oreo713

I received my second dose of the Moderna Covid vaccine yesterday and I feel like I was hit by a truck....
​


----------



## BowieFan1971

oreo713 said:


> I received my second dose of the Moderna Covid vaccine yesterday and I feel like I was hit by a truck....
> ​


I hear it is not uncommon, but it means your immune system is working and it is short lived....like a day or two.


----------



## barbee

oreo713 said:


> I received my second dose of the Moderna Covid vaccine yesterday and I feel like I was hit by a truck....
> ​


Yes, this is what happens to most or almost everyone!  I get my second tomorrow and PLAN to lay low on Wednesday.


----------



## bisbee

We are supposed to get our first Moderna shots Friday...I have been warned about the second shot.  Better than getting the virus of course!

We just signed up for vaccines tomorrow at Walgreens...dose 2 on 3/31!  So...that’s even better!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> We are supposed to get our first Moderna shots Friday...I have been warned about the second shot.  Better than getting the virus of course!
> 
> We just signed up for vaccines tomorrow at Walgreens...dose 2 on 3/31!  So...that’s even better!


Hi Bisbee....the first shot wasn't bad, one day of minor pain in the injection site and heaviness in the arm.  Second shot ended up not being as bad as I anticipated.  One day of extreme tiredness, headache, and arm heaviness.  Feeling much better now.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Got the first shot last week  

Got an Alma bb...again. Im going back to the styles I once had


----------



## Cilifene

One more Alma pic....


----------



## Cilifene

And a Neverfull mm mono .... AGAIN ..


----------



## Cilifene

Using my Coach Cassies a lot - here is Cassie 19 ..


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Hi Bisbee....the first shot wasn't bad, one day of minor pain in the injection site and heaviness in the arm.  Second shot ended up not being as bad as I anticipated.  One day of extreme tiredness, headache, and arm heaviness.  Feeling much better now.
> Good luck!!!


Thanks!  First shot today...we got the Pfizer.  So far, just a tiny bit of soreness.  Whatever side effects come with the 2nd shot will be fine...we are just so glad we finally got the vaccine!


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> Using my Coach Cassies a lot - here is Cassie 19 ..
> 
> View attachment 5008745
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008747


I love this entire look!


----------



## iwantahermes

whateve said:


> I love this entire look!





Cilifene said:


> Using my Coach Cassies a lot - here is Cassie 19 ..
> 
> View attachment 5008745
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008747


Cilifene...how do u find the quality of the Cassie?...you often have very high end bags and I think I've seen you with a Pochette Metis...so how does the Coach hold up in comparison?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> *Hi all!!!
> Monday was NPD
> New PUPPY Day!!!!*​
> View attachment 4993556
> View attachment 4993557


I LOVE HIM/HER! 
Border Collie?
Dirty Harry approved!


----------



## skyqueen

I got my new Karen Lazar bead bracelet...love it!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I LOVE HIM/HER!
> Border Collie?
> Dirty Harry approved!
> 
> View attachment 5009640


Nope   Bi-blue Shetland Sheepdog....he hasn't been the best little puppy.  He already ripped apart two Serta puppy beds...


----------



## Cilifene

iwantahermes said:


> Cilifene...how do u find the quality of the Cassie?...you often have very high end bags and I think I've seen you with a Pochette Metis...so how does the Coach hold up in comparison?


I find it in a very good quality and very fine leather


----------



## Cilifene

whateve said:


> I love this entire look!



Thanks


----------



## Sourisbrune

bisbee said:


> Thanks!  First shot today...we got the Pfizer.  So far, just a tiny bit of soreness.  Whatever side effects come with the 2nd shot will be fine...we are just so glad we finally got the vaccine!


I had both Pfizer shots- the second shot six weeks ago.  No problem at all with the second shot.  My near 90 year old mother had no issues either.  Wishing you the same.


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> *Hi all!!!
> Monday was NPD
> New PUPPY Day!!!!*​
> View attachment 4993556
> View attachment 4993557



My heart is melting! What a cute baby!    Congratulations! And tell us more about him!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> And a Neverfull mm mono .... AGAIN ..
> 
> View attachment 5008740
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008741


This whole outfit


----------



## oreo713

BigPurseSue said:


> My heart is melting! What a cute baby!    Congratulations! And tell us more about him!


Thanks Sue! 
... his name is YoYo which is quite appropriate.  He is a bi-blue shetland sheepdog (sheltie).  He is my 3rd and probably final one, my first one being all the way back in 1968 when I was 13. I waited and thought long and hard for a year after my husband passed away,  I didn't want to make a decision that I would regret.   It's the only breed I would ever get, as they are loyal, smart, agile, and beautiful!  I will post pics when I get them uploaded to my laptop.  I wish TPF had an app again, it made posting pics much easier unless there something that I'm not aware of.


----------



## skyqueen

I got the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, yesterday...sore arm. Tylenol! Nothing else and I'm done. Got my "COVID passport" card so I'm ready to go! Feeling lucky


----------



## Redbirdhermes

skyqueen said:


> I got the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, yesterday...sore arm. Tylenol! Nothing else and I'm done. Got my "COVID passport" card so I'm ready to go! Feeling lucky


Congratulations!  DH got the Johnson & Johnson vaccine on Monday, and did have a couple of days of soreness, but is fine now.  My 91 year old mom got her second Pfizer vaccine last Friday.  She is tough and had no complaints.  I got my first Pfizer shot on Tuesday (5 days after Mom’s second shot), interestingly enough from the same lot number as Mom’s second shot, but through a different clinic system in our state.  I needed a couple on Tylenol about 12 hours after the shot, but no soreness at all now two days later.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sue!
> ... his name is YoYo which is quite appropriate.  He is a bi-blue shetland sheepdog (sheltie).  He is my 3rd and probably final one, my first one being all the way back in 1968 when I was 13. I waited and thought long and hard for a year after my husband passed away,  I didn't want to make a decision that I would regret.   It's the only breed I would ever get, as they are loyal, smart, agile, and beautiful!  I will post pics when I get them uploaded to my laptop.  I wish TPF had an app again, it made posting pics much easier unless there something that I'm not aware of.


So happy you decided to get your new puppy!  I think you will find it was absolutely the best decision you could have made!


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sue!
> ... his name is YoYo which is quite appropriate.  He is a bi-blue shetland sheepdog (sheltie).  He is my 3rd and probably final one, my first one being all the way back in 1968 when I was 13. I waited and thought long and hard for a year after my husband passed away,  I didn't want to make a decision that I would regret.   It's the only breed I would ever get, as they are loyal, smart, agile, and beautiful!  I will post pics when I get them uploaded to my laptop.  I wish TPF had an app again, it made posting pics much easier unless there something that I'm not aware of.



Congratulations to you and YoYo! Shelties are _wonderful_! Dogs give one so much joy I can't imagine living without them. In the past year of the pandemic and family upheaval it is my dog that has helped me preserve my sanity, keep my perspective, and yes given me joy. I wish the same happiness for you and YoYo! Looking forward to puppy pics and stories!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Redbirdhermes said:


> Congratulations!  DH got the Johnson & Johnson vaccine on Monday, and did have a couple of days of soreness, but is fine now.  My 91 year old mom got her second Pfizer vaccine last Friday.  She is tough and had no complaints.  I got my first Pfizer shot on Tuesday (5 days after Mom’s second shot), interestingly enough from the same lot number as Mom’s second shot, but through a different clinic system in our state.  I needed a couple on Tylenol about 12 hours after the shot, but no soreness at all now two days later.



My 94-year-old mom got the Pfizer vaccine and claims not to have had any side effects after either the first or second shot. DH also got the Pfizer and was down for the count for several days after both the first and second shots. After the first Pfizer shot I was woozy, tired and grouchy on the second day. Still waiting for the second shot, just counting down the days.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I got the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, yesterday...sore arm. Tylenol! Nothing else and I'm done. Got my "COVID passport" card so I'm ready to go! Feeling lucky


Hooray!   Glad you've joined "the VAX club"!!!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> So happy you decided to get your new puppy!  I think you will find it was absolutely the best decision you could have made!


I will once he starts hitting the wee wee pad a bit more frequently!   The vet said I shouldn't take him out until he's been fully vaccinated which will be in the middle of April.  I can't wait.  Tired of washing the floor 4 times a day!  (he misses sometimes even though he's got the general idea)


----------



## oreo713

BigPurseSue said:


> Congratulations to you and YoYo! Shelties are _wonderful_! Dogs give one so much joy I can't imagine living without them. In the past year of the pandemic and family upheaval it is my dog that has helped me preserve my sanity, keep my perspective, and yes given me joy. I wish the same happiness for you and YoYo! Looking forward to puppy pics and stories!


Thanks Sue....this is my third sheltie (4th if you want to consider a sheltie/chow mix with an unbelievable amount of fur!!).  First was a sable/brown, then the mix, then Oreo (bi-black pictured in my Avatar), and now YoYo the bi-blue.  I wouldn't consider any other breed.  I just hope I have the strength to keep up with him as I am doing this solo.  Pics to follow although I really don't want to bore people with puppy pics...


----------



## oreo713

BigPurseSue said:


> My 94-year-old mom got the Pfizer vaccine and claims not to have had any side effects after either the first or second shot. DH also got the Pfizer and was down for the count for several days after both the first and second shots. After the first Pfizer shot I was woozy, tired and grouchy on the second day. Still waiting for the second shot, just counting down the days.


It's amazing that people have so many different reactions to the vaccines.  Probably has to do with our individual immune systems.  Still, I'd rather suffer for  few days with this than the alternative...


----------



## Cilifene

New to me bag 

Celine luggage micro.


----------



## Cilifene

Love the leather ...


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Love the leather ...
> 
> View attachment 5020066


Love it!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5020086



So I was remembering right ... you DO have a red luggage  fabulous


----------



## Cilifene

Btw, today I’ve been married for three months


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sue....this is my third sheltie (4th if you want to consider a sheltie/chow mix with an unbelievable amount of fur!!).  First was a sable/brown, then the mix, then Oreo (bi-black pictured in my Avatar), and now YoYo the bi-blue.  I wouldn't consider any other breed.  I just hope I have the strength to keep up with him as I am doing this solo.  Pics to follow although I really don't want to bore people with puppy pics...


 
Puppy pics are never a bore! Especially in these times when every bit of happiness is worth so much. Post away!   

I can't even imagine what a sheltie/chow mix looks like, but he/she must have had a terrific personality. 

One thing about a sheltie...you'll get your exercise. He'll also keep you young in spirit. But then that is one of the magics of all dogs. Again...congrats!


----------



## bisbee

Cilifene said:


> Btw, today I’ve been married for three months


What!!!  Congratulations...such wonderful news!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> New to me bag
> 
> Celine luggage micro.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020060
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020063


Love the whole look Cilifene!!   Love the bag, but what I really love are the booties!  Who makes those?


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Btw, today I’ve been married for three months


Mazel tov Cilifene!!!  I didn't know you remarried!   Health and happiness always! Best wishes!


----------



## oreo713

BigPurseSue said:


> Puppy pics are never a bore! Especially in these times when every bit of happiness is worth so much. Post away!
> 
> I can't even imagine what a sheltie/chow mix looks like, but he/she must have had a terrific personality.
> 
> One thing about a sheltie...you'll get your exercise. He'll also keep you young in spirit. But then that is one of the magics of all dogs. Again...congrats!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> What!!!  Congratulations...such wonderful news!



Thank you dear bisbee!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Mazel tov Cilifene!!!  I didn't know you remarried!   Health and happiness always! Best wishes!



Thanks dear Oreo!!! No one knew I didn’t tell until now


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Love the whole look Cilifene!!   Love the bag, but what I really love are the booties!  Who makes those?



Thanks so much  they are from Billi Bi ...





						Billi Bi | The official webshop
					






					billibi.com


----------



## mzedith

Cilifene said:


> One more Alma pic....
> 
> View attachment 5008733



I just pulled the trigger on an Alma BB in Noir. I had it before , i think i rehomed because i had the epi Alma PM And the mono Alma BB. Turns out the PM was to big. So ended up rehoming the PM and the mono bb.  I kept going back and forth on Red or Black. I ended going with Noir because i have never owned a red bag and if i didn’t like the color i would be really sad


----------



## Cilifene

mzedith said:


> I just pulled the trigger on an Alma BB in Noir. I had it before , i think i rehomed because i had the epi Alma PM And the mono Alma BB. Turns out the PM was to big. So ended up rehoming the PM and the mono bb.  I kept going back and forth on Red or Black. I ended going with Noir because i have never owned a red bag and if i didn’t like the color i would be really sad



That’s exactly what I did  I’ve had both BB and PM in black epi years ago. I’m so glad I got the bb in black epi again.
I really hope you’ll love yours this time.

And DO post pictures please!!!!!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much  they are from Billi Bi ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billi Bi | The official webshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billibi.com


Thank you.  Unfortunately for me it doesn't look like they have a retailer in the USA.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thank you.  Unfortunately for me it doesn't look like they have a retailer in the USA.



They ship worldwide - but a hassle if they don’t fit I suppose...


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> *Hi all!!!
> Monday was NPD
> New PUPPY Day!!!!*​
> View attachment 4993556
> View attachment 4993557


Congratulations, dear! You and your puppy are both gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I went back to my Dr. after my knee surgery 2 weeks ago.  Stitches out, I can do as much as I feel like, and therapy starts March 1...earliest appointment available.  Feeling pretty great...hardly any pain, and therapy will improve flexibility.  So happy...now we are just waiting for vaccine appointments!


That's great news! Was it knee replacement surgery?


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I received my second dose of the Moderna Covid vaccine yesterday and I feel like I was hit by a truck....
> ​


I've heard that's pretty common for the Moderna vaccine. DH & I got our first dose of Moderna on March 5, and I felt like I had the flu for a couple of days. So I'm guessing the second dose will be worse. But the nurse who vaccinated me said a reaction means the vaccine is working!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> One more Alma pic....
> 
> View attachment 5008733


Great bag, and terrific with your boots! So you're back in black bags again???


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I got my new Karen Lazar bead bracelet...love it!
> 
> View attachment 5009641


This is gorgeous, sweetie. I love the way you stack your bracelets & watch. Such a smashing look.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> My 94-year-old mom got the Pfizer vaccine and claims not to have had any side effects after either the first or second shot. DH also got the Pfizer and was down for the count for several days after both the first and second shots. After the first Pfizer shot I was woozy, tired and grouchy on the second day. Still waiting for the second shot, just counting down the days.


My 96 year old Mom got the Pfizer vaccine. No side effects after #1… in fact, she couldn't remember which arm the jab was in except that there was still a little bandaid on it!   But she felt tired and achy for a few days after #2. I guess everyone is different,  but the important thing is that we're all getting vaccinated.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> I will once he starts hitting the wee wee pad a bit more frequently!   The vet said I shouldn't take him out until he's been fully vaccinated which will be in the middle of April.  I can't wait.  Tired of washing the floor 4 times a day!  (*he misses sometimes even though he's got the general idea*)


I think it's a guy thing! Does he at least know to lift up the toilet seat?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Btw, today I’ve been married for three months


Wow! Mazel tov!!!!   

How did I miss this? (Or were you keeping it a secret?)


----------



## ElainePG

Awwww… hello, YoYo! My heart is melting!


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> That's great news! Was it knee replacement surgery?


Thanks Elaine...no replacement.  A small tear was repaired, but most of the procedure was to inject calcium phosphate into the bone.  Parts of the bone had died due to lack of circulation...this was to strengthen the bone. He called it “cement”!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow! Mazel tov!!!!
> 
> How did I miss this? (Or were you keeping it a secret?)



Thank you!!! You didn’t dear Elaine!  I was keeping it a secret


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Great bag, and terrific with your boots! So you're back in black bags again???


Thanks dear blacks, red, blue, brown and chalk ... many colors apparently ....


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations, dear! You and your puppy are both gorgeous!!!!!


Awww  thanks Elaine.   My puppy is definitely gorgeous.  Me, on the other hand, could use quite a bit of work...   But thanks for saying that.  You're a sweetheart!  
How have you been?  I haven't seen any posts from you lately.  Hope all is well on the "left coast"!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Thanks Elaine...no replacement.  A small tear was repaired, but most of the procedure was to inject calcium phosphate into the bone.  Parts of the bone had died due to lack of circulation...this was to strengthen the bone. He called it “cement”!


Cement sounds really cool! Sort of low-tech and high-tech at the same time.

I'm so glad to hear you're not in pain any more. And also glad for you that you didn't need to go through a knee replacement.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Awww  thanks Elaine.   My puppy is definitely gorgeous.  Me, on the other hand, could use quite a bit of work...   But thanks for saying that.  You're a sweetheart!
> How have you been?  I haven't seen any posts from you lately.  Hope all is well on the "left coast"!


Thank you for asking, dear. Things in my personal little neck of the woods have been… complicated. I needed spine surgery in December (in the middle of a pandemic, yet!) but the good news is that it was done by a world-class neurosurgeon up at Stanford, and they had me in & out in record time. Their safety protocols were impressive, and I didn't get C-19 while I was there.

So there's been that. Kind of a lengthy recovery, and physical therapy to start next week, but I haven't able to BLT (bend, lift, twist) for the past 3 months, which puts a cramp in my style and also keeps me from driving. I'm needing to ask for a lot of help from DH, which he's happy to provide, but I really prefer to be independent. 

And then my Mom (at age 96) is needing more & more of my time, energy, and attention. I'm very glad that I'm only 2 blocks away from her, and that the place where she lives allows me to visit (I'm considered a secondary caregiver), but emotionally it's difficult. She's still living independently, in her own apartment, but DH and I can see that there will come a time when she will need to be moved to assisted living within the same place (it's a tiered life care facility). This will be such an agonizing decision, but I really believe it will be sooner rather than later.

Of course, compared to so many in this country (and in the world) we have a lot to be grateful for. I try to remember that.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, dear. Things in my personal little neck of the woods have been… complicated. I needed spine surgery in December (in the middle of a pandemic, yet!) but the good news is that it was done by a world-class neurosurgeon up at Stanford, and they had me in & out in record time. Their safety protocols were impressive, and I didn't get C-19 while I was there.
> 
> So there's been that. Kind of a lengthy recovery, and physical therapy to start next week, but I haven't able to BLT (bend, lift, twist) for the past 3 months, which puts a cramp in my style and also keeps me from driving. I'm needing to ask for a lot of help from DH, which he's happy to provide, but I really prefer to be independent.
> 
> And then my Mom (at age 96) is needing more & more of my time, energy, and attention. I'm very glad that I'm only 2 blocks away from her, and that the place where she lives allows me to visit (I'm considered a secondary caregiver), but emotionally it's difficult. She's still living independently, in her own apartment, but DH and I can see that there will come a time when she will need to be moved to assisted living within the same place (it's a tiered life care facility). This will be such an agonizing decision, but I really believe it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Of course, compared to so many in this country (and in the world) we have a lot to be grateful for. I try to remember that.



Hope you’re okay dearest Elaine!


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, dear. Things in my personal little neck of the woods have been… complicated. I needed spine surgery in December (in the middle of a pandemic, yet!) but the good news is that it was done by a world-class neurosurgeon up at Stanford, and they had me in & out in record time. Their safety protocols were impressive, and I didn't get C-19 while I was there.
> 
> So there's been that. Kind of a lengthy recovery, and physical therapy to start next week, but I haven't able to BLT (bend, lift, twist) for the past 3 months, which puts a cramp in my style and also keeps me from driving. I'm needing to ask for a lot of help from DH, which he's happy to provide, but I really prefer to be independent.
> 
> And then my Mom (at age 96) is needing more & more of my time, energy, and attention. I'm very glad that I'm only 2 blocks away from her, and that the place where she lives allows me to visit (I'm considered a secondary caregiver), but emotionally it's difficult. She's still living independently, in her own apartment, but DH and I can see that there will come a time when she will need to be moved to assisted living within the same place (it's a tiered life care facility). This will be such an agonizing decision, but I really believe it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Of course, compared to so many in this country (and in the world) we have a lot to be grateful for. I try to remember that.


Oh Elaine...sorry to hear about your surgery!  Mine was very minimal in comparison.  I actually drove today!  I was afraid to until now...if I had to exert too much pressure, since it was my right knee.  I hadn’t driven for months, since before the surgery it was too painful just moving from the brake to the gas!  
I’m sure you will move your mother to the next tier of care at the right time...we went through something similar with my mother-in-law.  My own parents weren’t around long enough to go through it.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, dear. Things in my personal little neck of the woods have been… complicated. I needed spine surgery in December (in the middle of a pandemic, yet!) but the good news is that it was done by a world-class neurosurgeon up at Stanford, and they had me in & out in record time. Their safety protocols were impressive, and I didn't get C-19 while I was there.
> 
> So there's been that. Kind of a lengthy recovery, and physical therapy to start next week, but I haven't able to BLT (bend, lift, twist) for the past 3 months, which puts a cramp in my style and also keeps me from driving. I'm needing to ask for a lot of help from DH, which he's happy to provide, but I really prefer to be independent.
> 
> And then my Mom (at age 96) is needing more & more of my time, energy, and attention. I'm very glad that I'm only 2 blocks away from her, and that the place where she lives allows me to visit (I'm considered a secondary caregiver), but emotionally it's difficult. She's still living independently, in her own apartment, but DH and I can see that there will come a time when she will need to be moved to assisted living within the same place (it's a tiered life care facility). This will be such an agonizing decision, but I really believe it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Of course, compared to so many in this country (and in the world) we have a lot to be grateful for. I try to remember that.



I'm so sorry to hear about your surgery, Elaine. That must have been harrowing. But I'm glad to hear you're safe at home. And I hope your DH is pampering you and taking care of you with all the love, good food, and general perks you deserve! 

My life the past 8 months has been devoted to keeping my mom, who's 94 with Alzheimer's, out of a care facility where we wouldn't be able to visit her every day due to covid lockdowns. It's been exhausting physically as well as emotionally for both DH and I. 

I can attest that retail therapy, particularly purse therapy, really helps! I have a collection of tote bags in a wide range of colors that help me through the challenges of each day. There is the Mom's Medical Visit Tote Bag (includes medical POA, mom's medical history, extra clothes and Depends, copy of Elizabeth Bishop poems and essays for soothing nerves). There is the Mom's Emergency Snack and Drink Tote Bag. There is the Mom's Hairstyling Tote Bag (dryer, curlers, shampoo and styling gel because mom keeps tossing those things out as she can no longer identify them). And then there are all the laundry totes. 

I make it a point to wear a Cute Outfit (with scarf!) and jewelry every day when I check in on mom in her quasi-AL residence and take her all the places she needs to go. I am truly surprised--and immensely grateful that neither of us has contracted covid considering that nearly every day takes us to medical and dental clinics, pharmacies, grocery stores, and other random public places where mom absolutely insists she needs to go (beauty shop, McDonald's, ice-cream shop, etc) and being a good daughter I can't refuse her. 

I have no idea what the next stop for her will be. I try not to think about that. 

I know what you must be going through. It's horrible what age does to wonderful mothers, isn't it, Elaine?


----------



## BigPurseSue

bisbee said:


> Oh Elaine...sorry to hear about your surgery!  Mine was very minimal in comparison.  I actually drove today!  I was afraid to until now...if I had to exert too much pressure, since it was my right knee.  I hadn’t driven for months, since before the surgery it was too painful just moving from the brake to the gas!
> I’m sure you will move your mother to the next tier of care at the right time...we went through something similar with my mother-in-law.  My own parents weren’t around long enough to go through it.



So happy to hear your knee is getting better, Bisbee! Driving for the first time in months must have been a tremendous joy! But holy wow, what a long recovery!


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> Oh Elaine...sorry to hear about your surgery!  Mine was very minimal in comparison.  I actually drove today!  I was afraid to until now...if I had to exert too much pressure, since it was my right knee.  I hadn’t driven for months, since before the surgery it was too painful just moving from the brake to the gas!
> I’m sure you will move your mother to the next tier of care at the right time...we went through something similar with my mother-in-law.  My own parents weren’t around long enough to go through it.


Congratulations on driving! I can imagine how worrisome it must have been the first time you put your foot on the brake pedal. And so glad to hear that this surgery has done such a great job with your pain.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your surgery, Elaine. That must have been harrowing. But I'm glad to hear you're safe at home. And I hope your DH is pampering you and taking care of you with all the love, good food, and general perks you deserve!
> 
> My life the past 8 months has been devoted to keeping my mom, who's 94 with Alzheimer's, out of a care facility where we wouldn't be able to visit her every day due to covid lockdowns. It's been exhausting physically as well as emotionally for both DH and I.
> 
> I can attest that retail therapy, particularly purse therapy, really helps! I have a collection of tote bags in a wide range of colors that help me through the challenges of each day. There is the Mom's Medical Visit Tote Bag (includes medical POA, mom's medical history, extra clothes and Depends, copy of Elizabeth Bishop poems and essays for soothing nerves). There is the Mom's Emergency Snack and Drink Tote Bag. There is the Mom's Hairstyling Tote Bag (dryer, curlers, shampoo and styling gel because mom keeps tossing those things out as she can no longer identify them). And then there are all the laundry totes.
> 
> I make it a point to wear a Cute Outfit (with scarf!) and jewelry every day when I check in on mom in her quasi-AL residence and take her all the places she needs to go. I am truly surprised--and immensely grateful that neither of us has contracted covid considering that nearly every day takes us to medical and dental clinics, pharmacies, grocery stores, and other random public places where mom absolutely insists she needs to go (beauty shop, McDonald's, ice-cream shop, etc) and being a good daughter I can't refuse her.
> 
> I have no idea what the next stop for her will be. I try not to think about that.
> 
> I know what you must be going through. It's horrible what age does to wonderful mothers, isn't it, Elaine?


Oh, Sue, your life sounds incredibly difficult… you must be totally wiped out by the end of the day! My Mom is headed down the long road of dementia (no idea if it's Alzheimer's or something else as she hasn't been officially diagnosed, but she's certainly failing mentally) but at least at this point she still understands that she MUST wear a mask, and that the ONLY place DH and I can take her is to medical appointments. 

Retail Therapy is important, definitely! I just went on line and bought some candles. A couple for the kitchen, and a couple for the bedroom. Candles make me happy. And they get used up, so they don't really count.   

Good for you, for taking the time to put a cute outfit together! I work on doing that, too, although I can't say that I always manage  a scarf. If not a scarf, though, then a nice necklace. And I'm trying to be better about wearing eye makeup again. Over the past year I pretty much got out of the habit of makeup (and certainly lipstick and foundation make no sense with face masks!) but I wore eye shadow & mascara yesterday, and it was a spirit-lifter. 

Sending you a big hug.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Sue, your life sounds incredibly difficult… you must be totally wiped out by the end of the day! My Mom is headed down the long road of dementia (no idea if it's Alzheimer's or something else as she hasn't been officially diagnosed, but she's certainly failing mentally) but at least at this point she still understands that she MUST wear a mask, and that the ONLY place DH and I can take her is to medical appointments.
> 
> Retail Therapy is important, definitely! I just went on line and bought some candles. A couple for the kitchen, and a couple for the bedroom. Candles make me happy. And they get used up, so they don't really count.
> 
> Good for you, for taking the time to put a cute outfit together! I work on doing that, too, although I can't say that I always manage  a scarf. If not a scarf, though, then a nice necklace. And I'm trying to be better about wearing eye makeup again. Over the past year I pretty much got out of the habit of makeup (and certainly lipstick and foundation make no sense with face masks!) but I wore eye shadow & mascara yesterday, and it was a spirit-lifter.
> 
> Sending you a big hug.



Thank you so much for the words of compassion, Elaine! It took my mom many months to understand what the masks were about, but she can't remember that she needs to wear one every time she leaves her apartment. As I put her mask on she argues with me about it. "Why do I need to wear a mask? I hate wearing a mask! Take this mask off of me! I can't breath!" Etc. Doctor visits are especially challenging because there's usually a wait in the waiting area--no longer are medical and dental clinics around here requiring that patients wait in their car--and she kvetches about the mask throughout the entire wait. Making the wait a very long one indeed. 

Thank you for the candle recommendation! I brought out a few that I was given for hostess gifts and on several evenings enjoyed them while I relaxed. There is something about a candle flame that is truly soothing. 

I've been bringing out all my costume jewelry, including all the garish stuff bought impulsively from cable shopping networks decades ago.  They make good mom-distractions. As an aging fashionista accessories always catch her eye and divert her from dementia obsessions like "Where is my purse!? Someone stole my purse again!" But makeup and perfume lead her to some bad dementia obsessions like "Someone is breaking into my apartment every night and stealing the tops off my lipsticks! You don't believe me, but it's true!" So I avoid cosmetics.

What's truly sad is that she has a huge amount of accessories--lots of purses, scarves, drawers full of jewelry, but has no interest in wearing it anymore. Or changing it up. She's carried the same purse for over a year now, a battered summer straw bag that is too heavy for her to carry because she has it jammed full of all sorts of crazy things (I have to carry it for her) and she sleeps with it. But she won't let me transfer her things into a different bag. She would wear the same clothes every day if I didn't switch her clothes and jam her dirty clothes into my laundry tote when she's not looking. 

Fortunately she still loves to have her hair done so I work with that. 

A Big Hug Back Atcha!


----------



## bisbee

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you so much for the words of compassion, Elaine! It took my mom many months to understand what the masks were about, but she can't remember that she needs to wear one every time she leaves her apartment. As I put her mask on she argues with me about it. "Why do I need to wear a mask? I hate wearing a mask! Take this mask off of me! I can't breath!" Etc. Doctor visits are especially challenging because there's usually a wait in the waiting area--no longer are medical and dental clinics around here requiring that patients wait in their car--and she kvetches about the mask throughout the entire wait. Making the wait a very long one indeed.
> 
> Thank you for the candle recommendation! I brought out a few that I was given for hostess gifts and on several evenings enjoyed them while I relaxed. There is something about a candle flame that is truly soothing.
> 
> I've been bringing out all my costume jewelry, including all the garish stuff bought impulsively from cable shopping networks decades ago.  They make good mom-distractions. As an aging fashionista accessories always catch her eye and divert her from dementia obsessions like "Where is my purse!? Someone stole my purse again!" But makeup and perfume lead her to some bad dementia obsessions like "Someone is breaking into my apartment every night and stealing the tops off my lipsticks! You don't believe me, but it's true!" So I avoid cosmetics.
> 
> What's truly sad is that she has a huge amount of accessories--lots of purses, scarves, drawers full of jewelry, but has no interest in wearing it anymore. Or changing it up. She's carried the same purse for over a year now, a battered summer straw bag that is too heavy for her to carry because she has it jammed full of all sorts of crazy things (I have to carry it for her) and she sleeps with it. But she won't let me transfer her things into a different bag. She would wear the same clothes every day if I didn't switch her clothes and jam her dirty clothes into my laundry tote when she's not looking.
> 
> Fortunately she still loves to have her hair done so I work with that.
> 
> A Big Hug Back Atcha!


Sue...I wish I had solutions for you!  Just know that we feel for you.  Such a very difficult thing to go through with a beloved parent.  I have been on the outside but close to similar situations with both of my mothers-in-law. My husband’s mother was already in Assisted Living when I met her.  The level of care had to increase over the years, but she was happy, thank goodness!  

I lost both of my own parents to other illnesses earlier than any dementia could appear...a very strange kind of “blessing” in a way...


----------



## ElainePG

I treated myself to a new li'l bag! Learned about it on another thread, and I promised myself that when I was kinda-sorta recuperated from surgery this would be my present ot myself. 

It's from a company called Portland Leather Goods. They call this style the Mini Crossbody Tote, but it holds a lot more than its name suggests. The leather is super-supple, and it only weighs 1 pound. My neck is happy, my physical therapist happy, and I'm happy! 

Note: I included my iPad Mini in the bag spill, because I do occasionally carry it, and it does fit. But it wouldn't fit any of the larger iPads, and even this one makes it a bit of Tetris. It fits everything else just perfectly, though.


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you so much for the words of compassion, Elaine! It took my mom many months to understand what the masks were about, but she can't remember that she needs to wear one every time she leaves her apartment. As I put her mask on she argues with me about it. "Why do I need to wear a mask? I hate wearing a mask! Take this mask off of me! I can't breath!" Etc. Doctor visits are especially challenging because there's usually a wait in the waiting area--no longer are medical and dental clinics around here requiring that patients wait in their car--and she kvetches about the mask throughout the entire wait. Making the wait a very long one indeed.
> 
> Thank you for the candle recommendation! I brought out a few that I was given for hostess gifts and on several evenings enjoyed them while I relaxed. There is something about a candle flame that is truly soothing.
> 
> I've been bringing out all my costume jewelry, including all the garish stuff bought impulsively from cable shopping networks decades ago.  They make good mom-distractions. As an aging fashionista accessories always catch her eye and divert her from dementia obsessions like "Where is my purse!? Someone stole my purse again!" But makeup and perfume lead her to some bad dementia obsessions like "Someone is breaking into my apartment every night and stealing the tops off my lipsticks! You don't believe me, but it's true!" So I avoid cosmetics.
> 
> What's truly sad is that she has a huge amount of accessories--lots of purses, scarves, drawers full of jewelry, but has no interest in wearing it anymore. Or changing it up. She's carried the same purse for over a year now, a battered summer straw bag that is too heavy for her to carry because she has it jammed full of all sorts of crazy things (I have to carry it for her) and she sleeps with it. But she won't let me transfer her things into a different bag. She would wear the same clothes every day if I didn't switch her clothes and jam her dirty clothes into my laundry tote when she's not looking.
> 
> Fortunately she still loves to have her hair done so I work with that.
> 
> A Big Hug Back Atcha!



This is so hard  a big hug to you BPS


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I treated myself to a new li'l bag! Learned about it on another thread, and I promised myself that when I was kinda-sorta recuperated from surgery this would be my present ot myself.
> 
> It's from a company called Portland Leather Goods. They call this style the Mini Crossbody Tote, but it holds a lot more than its name suggests. The leather is super-supple, and it only weighs 1 pound. My neck is happy, my physical therapist happy, and I'm happy!
> 
> Note: I included my iPad Mini in the bag spill, because I do occasionally carry it, and it does fit. But it wouldn't fit any of the larger iPads, and even this one makes it a bit of Tetris. It fits everything else just perfectly, though.
> 
> View attachment 5037834
> View attachment 5037836



This looks very nice - and I love the color! Hope you’re doing well dear...


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> I treated myself to a new li'l bag! Learned about it on another thread, and I promised myself that when I was kinda-sorta recuperated from surgery this would be my present ot myself.
> 
> It's from a company called Portland Leather Goods. They call this style the Mini Crossbody Tote, but it holds a lot more than its name suggests. The leather is super-supple, and it only weighs 1 pound. My neck is happy, my physical therapist happy, and I'm happy!
> 
> Note: I included my iPad Mini in the bag spill, because I do occasionally carry it, and it does fit. But it wouldn't fit any of the larger iPads, and even this one makes it a bit of Tetris. It fits everything else just perfectly, though.
> 
> View attachment 5037834
> View attachment 5037836


 
Elaine, do you still have your navy/red Montaigne? could you please post pictures of it?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> This looks very nice - and I love the color! Hope you’re doing well dear...


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, my friend.



 Elaine, do you still have your navy/red Montaigne? could you please post pictures of it?


----------



## foxgal

Hello fellow tPFers! I’ve been reading the last few pages of this thread...it sounds like you are all such wonderful supportive friends for each other!

I’ll be joining the club in a couple of months. For the past few years, I’d been contemplating how I wanted to mark this milestone...had hoped to go to Paris or a European cruise, but covid put the kibosh on that. Hopefully we’ll get to go in 2022 or 2023. In the meantime, I’ll be at home in British Columbia, Canada on the big day. Thinking of doing something a bit nutty....rainbow hidden hair! Am I crazy?!?

Ladies, how did you celebrate your big 5-0?


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Elaine, do you still have your navy/red Montaigne? could you please post pictures of it?


Yes I do, though I haven't carried it at all this past year.

Here are some photos:


----------



## Cilifene

foxgal said:


> Hello fellow tPFers! I’ve been reading the last few pages of this thread...it sounds like you are all such wonderful supportive friends for each other!
> 
> I’ll be joining the club in a couple of months. For the past few years, I’d been contemplating how I wanted to mark this milestone...had hoped to go to Paris or a European cruise, but covid put the kibosh on that. Hopefully we’ll get to go in 2022 or 2023. In the meantime, I’ll be at home in British Columbia, Canada on the big day. Thinking of doing something a bit nutty....rainbow hidden hair! Am I crazy?!?
> 
> Ladies, how did you celebrate your big 5-0?
> 
> View attachment 5038678


 Welcome  and thank you! do whatever you feel like. Let nobody tell you what’s right or wrong


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Yes I do, though I haven't carried it at all this past year.
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 5038698
> View attachment 5038699
> View attachment 5038700
> View attachment 5038701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038703



Thanks dearest! I’m seriously considering the mm


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dearest! I’m seriously considering the mm


If I were doing it again, I'd probably buy the MM. The BB looks better on me, at my height, but it doesn't hold very much. So it's more of a "going out to dinner" bag. The MM would be better for everyday use.

The MM in marine/rouge is out of stock in the U.S.; is it available in Europe?


----------



## eliwon

foxgal said:


> Hello fellow tPFers! I’ve been reading the last few pages of this thread...it sounds like you are all such wonderful supportive friends for each other!
> 
> I’ll be joining the club in a couple of months. For the past few years, I’d been contemplating how I wanted to mark this milestone...had hoped to go to Paris or a European cruise, but covid put the kibosh on that. Hopefully we’ll get to go in 2022 or 2023. In the meantime, I’ll be at home in British Columbia, Canada on the big day. Thinking of doing something a bit nutty....rainbow hidden hair! Am I crazy?!?
> 
> Ladies, how did you celebrate your big 5-0?
> 
> View attachment 5038678


By touring Andalucía for a fortnight, staying in lovely hotels, having great food, and because it was Easter got to see the Santa Semana procession in Seville - pure magic.


----------



## ElainePG

foxgal said:


> Hello fellow tPFers! I’ve been reading the last few pages of this thread...it sounds like you are all such wonderful supportive friends for each other!
> 
> I’ll be joining the club in a couple of months. For the past few years, I’d been contemplating how I wanted to mark this milestone...had hoped to go to Paris or a European cruise, but covid put the kibosh on that. Hopefully we’ll get to go in 2022 or 2023. In the meantime, I’ll be at home in British Columbia, Canada on the big day. Thinking of doing something a bit nutty....rainbow hidden hair! Am I crazy?!?
> 
> Ladies, how did you celebrate your big 5-0?
> 
> View attachment 5038678


I got a tattoo! It's on my shoulder blade, so it's not visible. But I know it's there, and it makes me happy. 

I think you should do whatever pleases you. I love the rainbow hidden hair… I had never heard of that before!


----------



## whateve

foxgal said:


> Hello fellow tPFers! I’ve been reading the last few pages of this thread...it sounds like you are all such wonderful supportive friends for each other!
> 
> I’ll be joining the club in a couple of months. For the past few years, I’d been contemplating how I wanted to mark this milestone...had hoped to go to Paris or a European cruise, but covid put the kibosh on that. Hopefully we’ll get to go in 2022 or 2023. In the meantime, I’ll be at home in British Columbia, Canada on the big day. Thinking of doing something a bit nutty....rainbow hidden hair! Am I crazy?!?
> 
> Ladies, how did you celebrate your big 5-0?
> 
> View attachment 5038678


This is a great idea! 50 was so long ago I can't remember what I did to mark the day. I always say I'm going to do something for an important milestone, but then I never do.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear Oreo!!! No one knew I didn’t tell until now


Congrats!


----------



## BowieFan1971

foxgal said:


> Hello fellow tPFers! I’ve been reading the last few pages of this thread...it sounds like you are all such wonderful supportive friends for each other!
> 
> I’ll be joining the club in a couple of months. For the past few years, I’d been contemplating how I wanted to mark this milestone...had hoped to go to Paris or a European cruise, but covid put the kibosh on that. Hopefully we’ll get to go in 2022 or 2023. In the meantime, I’ll be at home in British Columbia, Canada on the big day. Thinking of doing something a bit nutty....rainbow hidden hair! Am I crazy?!?
> 
> Ladies, how did you celebrate your big 5-0?
> 
> View attachment 5038678


Just had mine in January and was not able to make it the event I wanted either because of Covid. So I did what I had never done before...my birthday was on a Monday so I had a birthday weekend! I did only what I wanted to do all weekend. I painted bags, gave myself an at home spa day, worked on a sewing project. I did not clean and I did not do dishes, though I did cook. It was great!


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks very much!


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just had mine in January and was not able to make it the event I wanted either because of Covid. So I did what I had never done before...my birthday was on a Monday so I had a birthday weekend! I did only what I wanted to do all weekend. I painted bags, gave myself an at home spa day, worked on a sewing project. I did not clean and I did not do dishes, though I did cook. It was great!



Congrats  painted bags??


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> If I were doing it again, I'd probably buy the MM. The BB looks better on me, at my height, but it doesn't hold very much. So it's more of a "going out to dinner" bag. The MM would be better for everyday use.
> 
> The MM in marine/rouge is out of stock in the U.S.; is it available in Europe?



That’s what I thought regarding the size. It’s not in stock in Europe either I just have to wait. Actually I did have a black MM back in 2014 but now that I’m into colors I’m very curious about the navy/red - plus I’m going back to the styles I use to have


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> Congrats  painted bags??


I restore handbags, so I took two bags that had stained/damaged areas and I painted them. Here is one I did that day...it was originally all camel. Loved the shape but it had flaking in the leather. I thought about donating it but decided to paint but instead. Now it is for sale!


----------



## bisbee

foxgal said:


> Hello fellow tPFers! I’ve been reading the last few pages of this thread...it sounds like you are all such wonderful supportive friends for each other!
> 
> I’ll be joining the club in a couple of months. For the past few years, I’d been contemplating how I wanted to mark this milestone...had hoped to go to Paris or a European cruise, but covid put the kibosh on that. Hopefully we’ll get to go in 2022 or 2023. In the meantime, I’ll be at home in British Columbia, Canada on the big day. Thinking of doing something a bit nutty....rainbow hidden hair! Am I crazy?!?
> 
> Ladies, how did you celebrate your big 5-0?
> 
> View attachment 5038678


I love the idea of the rainbow hair!  Do whatever strikes your fancy!  I remember going out to a very fancy dinner for my 50th...with my ex.  He left 6 months later.  Now I have another milestone coming up in about a month...70.  I don’t anticipate doing anything other than getting curbside meals from one of my favorite restaurants (with my second husband.). But...that will be special enough!


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5039312
> View attachment 5039313
> View attachment 5039314
> 
> I restore handbags, so I took two bags that had stained/damaged areas and I painted them. Here is one I did that day...it was originally all camel. Loved the shape but it had flaking in the leather. I thought about donating it but decided to paint but instead. Now it is for sale!
> 
> View attachment 5039312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039314



Well done!!!


----------



## foxgal

ElainePG said:


> I got a tattoo! It's on my shoulder blade, so it's not visible. But I know it's there, and it makes me happy.
> 
> I think you should do whatever pleases you. I love the rainbow hidden hair… I had never heard of that before!



How fun to get a tattoo! I’ve gotten five over the past decade....all not visible unless I’m in a bikini....and I love them!


----------



## foxgal

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just had mine in January and was not able to make it the event I wanted either because of Covid. So I did what I had never done before...my birthday was on a Monday so I had a birthday weekend! I did only what I wanted to do all weekend. I painted bags, gave myself an at home spa day, worked on a sewing project. I did not clean and I did not do dishes, though I did cook. It was great!



That sounds like a heavenly weekend! Happy birthday fellow 1971er!


----------



## ElainePG

foxgal said:


> How fun to get a tattoo! I’ve gotten five over the past decade....all not visible unless I’m in a bikini....and I love them!


----------



## bisbee

foxgal said:


> How fun to get a tattoo! I’ve gotten five over the past decade....all not visible unless I’m in a bikini....and I love them!


I’ve got 7...some hidden, a few not.  I got all of them after my parents were gone.  Maybe I should consider one more for my 70th?  I got one that says “long life” on my foot the day after I turned 51...


----------



## BowieFan1971

I have one I got 6 years ago after I finished the Spartan Trifecta. It’s on the back of my left shoulder.


----------



## foxgal

bisbee said:


> I’ve got 7...some hidden, a few not.  I got all of them after my parents were gone.  Maybe I should consider one more for my 70th?  I got one that says “long life” on my foot the day after I turned 51...



7? Okay, I have to up my game Actually, maybe that’s what I should do instead of rainbow hair. I’ve been wanting to get a little whale tail on the nape of my neck....we spend most winters in Baja and in La Paz there is a statue of a dove/whale tail that I’ve always thought was a beautiful peace symbol.

On a bag note, I ordered a small Telfar shopping bag during their bag security program yesterday! I love the simplicity of it and the story behind the company.


----------



## ElainePG

foxgal said:


> 7? Okay, I have to up my game Actually, maybe that’s what I should do instead of rainbow hair. I’ve been wanting to get a little whale tail on the nape of my neck....we spend most winters in Baja and in La Paz there is a statue of a dove/whale tail that I’ve always thought was a beautiful peace symbol.
> 
> On a bag note, I ordered a small Telfar shopping bag during their bag security program yesterday! I love the simplicity of it and the story behind the company.
> 
> View attachment 5040557


This statue is fabulous!!!


----------



## oreo713

*Happy Easter!!!*​


----------



## oreo713

Hi all!   Hoping everyone is ok since I haven't seem a post from anyone since the end of March.  YoYo sends his love.  He's a handful but he's the best thing that's happened to me this year!  To keep with the forum rules, I did purchase a Sherpa bag for YoYo two weeks ago.  lol


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi all!   Hoping everyone is ok since I haven't seem a post from anyone since the end of March.  YoYo sends his love.  He's a handful but he's the best thing that's happened to me this year!  To keep with the forum rules, I did purchase a Sherpa bag for YoYo two weeks ago.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061566


What a face...I love him! Good for you


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi all!   Hoping everyone is ok since I haven't seem a post from anyone since the end of March.  YoYo sends his love.  He's a handful but he's the best thing that's happened to me this year!  To keep with the forum rules, I did purchase a Sherpa bag for YoYo two weeks ago.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061566


So good to hear from you! 

That photos of YoYo cracked me up. In the first one he looks like he's saying "Okay… now… how quickly can I chew through this?" But then in the second photo, he's all sweet and innocent. "Who, meeeeeeee?"


----------



## ElainePG

Update on my navy/red Montaigne bag. I was motivated to carry it again, ever since @Cilifene asked me about it last month. Turns out it's working perfectly at the moment, since I'm only carrying a CC holder rather than a wallet, and very little else. I had forgotten how lightweight it is.

@Cilifene , did you ever find it in the MM size?


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> So good to hear from you!
> 
> That photos of YoYo cracked me up. In the first one he looks like he's saying "Okay… now… how quickly can I chew through this?" But then in the second photo, he's all sweet and innocent. "Who, meeeeeeee?"


Truth be told...right after the first pic, he leapt out of the car and I spent half the night at the 24/7 Emergency Vet waiting to see if he fractured his front leg...which Thank God he didn't.  When we got home he proceeded destroying and shredding his new Serta Orthopedic memory foam bed and one corner of my china closet.  Such fun having a little cute pup!  lol


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Truth be told...right after the first pic, he leapt out of the car and I spent half the night at the 24/7 Emergency Vet waiting to see if he fractured his front leg...which Thank God he didn't.  When we got home he proceeded destroying and shredding his new Serta Orthopedic memory foam bed and one corner of my china closet.  Such fun having a little cute pup!  lol



He looks adorable though


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Update on my navy/red Montaigne bag. I was motivated to carry it again, ever since @Cilifene asked me about it last month. Turns out it's working perfectly at the moment, since I'm only carrying a CC holder rather than a wallet, and very little else. I had forgotten how lightweight it is.
> 
> @Cilifene , did you ever find it in the MM size?



No my LV doesn’t have it in stock ...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> He looks adorable though


He is!   An adorable terror!!!   lol    How are things with you Cilifene?   LTNS


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> He is!   An adorable terror!!!   lol    How are things with you Cilifene?   LTNS



I can imagine lol.
I’m keeping myself busy with work - having a slipped disc in the lower back - Selling my apartment and moving to a rented apartment.
Thanks for asking 
I’m exhausted.... excited.... and just want it to be over and done.. moving in next week...


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> I can imagine lol.
> I’m keeping myself busy with work - having a slipped disc in the lower back - Selling my apartment and moving to a rented apartment.
> Thanks for asking
> I’m exhausted.... excited.... and just want it to be over and done.. moving in next week...


Oh my!   So sorry to hear about your slipped disc.  Be careful of it while moving as it's very stressful on your lower back.  I should know, I ruptured three discs back in 2000 and had to be operated on.  What a way to start a new millennium!!!
Congratulations on your new apartment!   That's something I am considering in the near future.  My house has way too much room (and too many steps) for one person (and a little puppy)! I'd love to downsize and move to a 55+ community.


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Oh my!   So sorry to hear about your slipped disc.  Be careful of it while moving as it's very stressful on your lower back.  I should know, I ruptured three discs back in 2000 and had to be operated on.  What a way to start a new millennium!!!
> Congratulations on your new apartment!   That's something I am considering in the near future.  My house has way too much room (and too many steps) for one person (and a little puppy)! I'd love to downsize and move to a 55+ community.



Thanks dear  I’m doing better today ...first day without painkillers


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> Hi all!   Hoping everyone is ok since I haven't seem a post from anyone since the end of March.  YoYo sends his love.  He's a handful but he's the best thing that's happened to me this year!  To keep with the forum rules, I did purchase a Sherpa bag for YoYo two weeks ago.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061566



Oh I love him! What a great face! 

Thank you for posting these wonderful pictures of your new friend!

I love how happy YoYo looks. Just want to smile back through the computer at him. 

DH's service dog was stung in the eye by a wasp (we think) the other day. Poor guy's face was swollen and his eye has been swollen shut ever since. We spent all night sitting in the car in the parking lot of the vet school emergency clinic while he was being monitored because of his severe reaction. He's doing much better but is still staggering around from the benedryl and prednisone. DH has been a nervous wreck.


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> Truth be told...right after the first pic, he leapt out of the car and I spent half the night at the 24/7 Emergency Vet waiting to see if he fractured his front leg...which Thank God he didn't.  When we got home he proceeded destroying and shredding his new Serta Orthopedic memory foam bed and one corner of my china closet.  Such fun having a little cute pup!  lol



What is a china closet and a memory foam bed between friends?  Glad to hear his leg is o.k.


----------



## oreo713

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh I love him! What a great face!
> 
> Thank you for posting these wonderful pictures of your new friend!
> 
> I love how happy YoYo looks. Just want to smile back through the computer at him.
> 
> DH's service dog was stung in the eye by a wasp (we think) the other day. Poor guy's face was swollen and his eye has been swollen shut ever since. We spent all night sitting in the car in the parking lot of the vet school emergency clinic while he was being monitored because of his severe reaction. He's doing much better but is still staggering around from the benedryl and prednisone. DH has been a nervous wreck.



Oh my!   I am so sorry to hear about your DH's service dog!!!   Unfortunately, something like that, is unavoidable but nonetheless tears at your heart.  I am glad he is on the mend.  Hopefully he'll be back to himself very soon.  They are our children, and we do the best for them as they love us unconditionally and we are their only protectors.  Sending lots of love and wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> DH's service dog was stung in the eye by a wasp (we think) the other day. Poor guy's face was swollen and his eye has been swollen shut ever since. We spent all night sitting in the car in the parking lot of the vet school emergency clinic while he was being monitored because of his severe reaction. He's doing much better but is still staggering around from the benedryl and prednisone. DH has been a nervous wreck.


Oh, that must have been so frightening! I occasionally have to take that same combo of benadryl and prednisone, and it makes me stagger around too. Sometimes it's necessary, but wowza.    I hope he's better now. That's a lot of stress on you and your DH.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that must have been so frightening! I occasionally have to take that same combo of benadryl and prednisone, and it makes me stagger around too. Sometimes it's necessary, but wowza.    I hope he's better now. That's a lot of stress on you and your DH.



That was very helpful to know that you take benadryl/pred for allergic reactions, Elaine. I insisted that DH take his dog to our regular vet yesterday to be checked out since he didn't appear to be improving. She said the prescribed course of the two drugs wasn't prescribed long enough. So he's back on the drugs for two weeks, and totally zonked. Poor guy. He does seem to be getting better though.


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Btw, today I’ve been married for three months


Wow! That is fantastic @Cilifene ! Congratulations! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, dear. Things in my personal little neck of the woods have been… complicated. I needed spine surgery in December (in the middle of a pandemic, yet!) but the good news is that it was done by a world-class neurosurgeon up at Stanford, and they had me in & out in record time. Their safety protocols were impressive, and I didn't get C-19 while I was there.
> 
> So there's been that. Kind of a lengthy recovery, and physical therapy to start next week, but I haven't able to BLT (bend, lift, twist) for the past 3 months, which puts a cramp in my style and also keeps me from driving. I'm needing to ask for a lot of help from DH, which he's happy to provide, but I really prefer to be independent.
> 
> And then my Mom (at age 96) is needing more & more of my time, energy, and attention. I'm very glad that I'm only 2 blocks away from her, and that the place where she lives allows me to visit (I'm considered a secondary caregiver), but emotionally it's difficult. She's still living independently, in her own apartment, but DH and I can see that there will come a time when she will need to be moved to assisted living within the same place (it's a tiered life care facility). This will be such an agonizing decision, but I really believe it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Of course, compared to so many in this country (and in the world) we have a lot to be grateful for. I try to remember that.


Wow, @ElainePG It sounds as though it’s been a tough go for a while for you. I’m glad you were able to get the surgery safely and hope that your recovery continues to progress well! ❤️

I understand the care of an aging parent as my mother has been in a nursing home ever since she fell and broke her hip about 18 months ago. She has dementia and doesn’t understand why she can’t go home. It’s very hard.

Thinking of you! ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your surgery, Elaine. That must have been harrowing. But I'm glad to hear you're safe at home. And I hope your DH is pampering you and taking care of you with all the love, good food, and general perks you deserve!
> 
> My life the past 8 months has been devoted to keeping my mom, who's 94 with Alzheimer's, out of a care facility where we wouldn't be able to visit her every day due to covid lockdowns. It's been exhausting physically as well as emotionally for both DH and I.
> 
> I can attest that retail therapy, particularly purse therapy, really helps! I have a collection of tote bags in a wide range of colors that help me through the challenges of each day. There is the Mom's Medical Visit Tote Bag (includes medical POA, mom's medical history, extra clothes and Depends, copy of Elizabeth Bishop poems and essays for soothing nerves). There is the Mom's Emergency Snack and Drink Tote Bag. There is the Mom's Hairstyling Tote Bag (dryer, curlers, shampoo and styling gel because mom keeps tossing those things out as she can no longer identify them). And then there are all the laundry totes.
> 
> I make it a point to wear a Cute Outfit (with scarf!) and jewelry every day when I check in on mom in her quasi-AL residence and take her all the places she needs to go. I am truly surprised--and immensely grateful that neither of us has contracted covid considering that nearly every day takes us to medical and dental clinics, pharmacies, grocery stores, and other random public places where mom absolutely insists she needs to go (beauty shop, McDonald's, ice-cream shop, etc) and being a good daughter I can't refuse her.
> 
> I have no idea what the next stop for her will be. I try not to think about that.
> 
> I know what you must be going through. It's horrible what age does to wonderful mothers, isn't it, Elaine?



Dear Sue,
I’m so sorry to hear about your mother’s decline. I have experienced something a little similar with my mom. She has dementia and ended up in a nursing home after falling and breaking her hip. It has been so hard to watch her progression as she gets confused and forgetful. She doesn’t understand why she can’t just leave the facility and sometimes gets angry. Of course our being unable to get in to visit has made it worse. Thankfully we are finally being granted access again but it’s not full access. We have to make appointments and the times are limited but I will take what I can get for now. 

Thinking of you, @BigPurseSue  ❤️


----------



## can_do_mom

Dear TPF friends,
I have not been here in ages so I hope a few of you still remember me, lol. I’m typing this on my phone because I am too lazy to grab my laptop and I’ll try not to bore you with my update. I went back about ten pages to see what everyone was up to.

Oreo, Yo-yo is adorable! I have an almost 13yo schnoodle named Ted. He’s my constant companion and I both adore him and sometimes want to wring his neck, a typical man, right??? 

It sounds like many of us are dealing with aging parents and those challenges during Covid are overwhelming. I get to see my mom (who is in a nursing home)today. I never know what our visits will go like. I get it all. Happiness, anger, confusion. I am just grateful I can see her in person again even if our visits have to be kept short for now.

I got the first vaccine as soon as I was able. I wasn’t on any of the lists that would allow me to get it early so I am not due for my second vaccine until next Friday. I had Moderna and reacted to the first shot so I’m a bit apprehensive about the next one. Hopefully it won’t be too bad.

I continue to be busy running the insulation business since my DH died in 2018. Tomorrow would have been his 58th birthday. I still love and miss him. As do our kids. Grief is a hard journey. The business keeps me busy but I’m ready to be done with it. My daughter and son in law are interested in buying it from me and so he began working for me five months ago, learning the ropes. Right now he’s learning about installing all the different kinds of products we use. Running a business during Covid is stressful but we have stayed busy. Construction is booming in our area.

Work cuts in on my shopping time, ha ha. So no new bags for me but maybe I’ll splurge for my birthday next month. I did buy a used pontoon for our cabin so there’s that.  I figured I’d rather get a pre-loved model that I won’t be as worried about scratching. BUT, I will have to tow this thing up to the cabin 2.5 hours away. I still have DH’s truck and I use it regularly so I’m hoping I can do it. I have amazed myself with what I am capable of in the last three years. (Ha! I’m no more capable than the rest of you, believe me!)

Which leads me to my last piece of information. I have found love again. A wonderful widower who understands I will always love Mike, even as I love someone new. It stretches my heart but this new man understands. It’s pretty special but we are not rushing as he lives a few states away and we want to take our time in integrating our lives.




I think of all of you even though I’m not around much anymore. Maybe I can do a better job of staying up to date on TPF.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> Dear TPF friends,
> I have not been here in ages so I hope a few of you still remember me, lol. I’m typing this on my phone because I am too lazy to grab my laptop and I’ll try not to bore you with my update. I went back about ten pages to see what everyone was up to.
> 
> Oreo, Yo-yo is adorable! I have an almost 13yo schnoodle named Ted. He’s my constant companion and I both adore him and sometimes want to wring his neck, a typical man, right???
> 
> It sounds like many of us are dealing with aging parents and those challenges during Covid are overwhelming. I get to see my mom (who is in a nursing home)today. I never know what our visits will go like. I get it all. Happiness, anger, confusion. I am just grateful I can see her in person again even if our visits have to be kept short for now.
> 
> I got the first vaccine as soon as I was able. I wasn’t on any of the lists that would allow me to get it early so I am not due for my second vaccine until next Friday. I had Moderna and reacted to the first shot so I’m a bit apprehensive about the next one. Hopefully it won’t be too bad.
> 
> I continue to be busy running the insulation business since my DH died in 2018. Tomorrow would have been his 58th birthday. I still love and miss him. As do our kids. Grief is a hard journey. The business keeps me busy but I’m ready to be done with it. My daughter and son in law are interested in buying it from me and so he began working for me five months ago, learning the ropes. Right now he’s learning about installing all the different kinds of products we use. Running a business during Covid is stressful but we have stayed busy. Construction is booming in our area.
> 
> Work cuts in on my shopping time, ha ha. So no new bags for me but maybe I’ll splurge for my birthday next month. I did buy a used pontoon for our cabin so there’s that.  I figured I’d rather get a pre-loved model that I won’t be as worried about scratching. BUT, I will have to tow this thing up to the cabin 2.5 hours away. I still have DH’s truck and I use it regularly so I’m hoping I can do it. I have amazed myself with what I am capable of in the last three years. (Ha! I’m no more capable than the rest of you, believe me!)
> 
> Which leads me to my last piece of information. I have found love again. A wonderful widower who understands I will always love Mike, even as I love someone new. It stretches my heart but this new man understands. It’s pretty special but we are not rushing as he lives a few states away and we want to take our time in integrating our lives.
> 
> View attachment 5070228
> 
> 
> I think of all of you even though I’m not around much anymore. Maybe I can do a better job of staying up to date on TPF.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


We forgive you...you've been busy in a wonderful way. So happy for you!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Wow, @ElainePG It sounds as though it’s been a tough go for a while for you. I’m glad you were able to get the surgery safely and hope that your recovery continues to progress well! ❤
> 
> I understand the care of an aging parent as my mother has been in a nursing home ever since she fell and broke her hip about 18 months ago. She has dementia and doesn’t understand why she can’t go home. It’s very hard.
> 
> Thinking of you! ❤


Sending you a hug, my dear. It's so very difficult to see a well-loved parent decline mentally.


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> Dear TPF friends,
> I have not been here in ages so I hope a few of you still remember me, lol. I’m typing this on my phone because I am too lazy to grab my laptop and I’ll try not to bore you with my update. I went back about ten pages to see what everyone was up to.
> 
> Oreo, Yo-yo is adorable! I have an almost 13yo schnoodle named Ted. He’s my constant companion and I both adore him and sometimes want to wring his neck, a typical man, right???
> 
> It sounds like many of us are dealing with aging parents and those challenges during Covid are overwhelming. I get to see my mom (who is in a nursing home)today. I never know what our visits will go like. I get it all. Happiness, anger, confusion. I am just grateful I can see her in person again even if our visits have to be kept short for now.
> 
> I got the first vaccine as soon as I was able. I wasn’t on any of the lists that would allow me to get it early so I am not due for my second vaccine until next Friday. I had Moderna and reacted to the first shot so I’m a bit apprehensive about the next one. Hopefully it won’t be too bad.
> 
> I continue to be busy running the insulation business since my DH died in 2018. Tomorrow would have been his 58th birthday. I still love and miss him. As do our kids. Grief is a hard journey. The business keeps me busy but I’m ready to be done with it. My daughter and son in law are interested in buying it from me and so he began working for me five months ago, learning the ropes. Right now he’s learning about installing all the different kinds of products we use. Running a business during Covid is stressful but we have stayed busy. Construction is booming in our area.
> 
> Work cuts in on my shopping time, ha ha. So no new bags for me but maybe I’ll splurge for my birthday next month. I did buy a used pontoon for our cabin so there’s that.  I figured I’d rather get a pre-loved model that I won’t be as worried about scratching. BUT, I will have to tow this thing up to the cabin 2.5 hours away. I still have DH’s truck and I use it regularly so I’m hoping I can do it. I have amazed myself with what I am capable of in the last three years. (Ha! I’m no more capable than the rest of you, believe me!)
> 
> Which leads me to my last piece of information. I have found love again. A wonderful widower who understands I will always love Mike, even as I love someone new. It stretches my heart but this new man understands. It’s pretty special but we are not rushing as he lives a few states away and we want to take our time in integrating our lives.
> 
> View attachment 5070228
> 
> 
> I think of all of you even though I’m not around much anymore. Maybe I can do a better job of staying up to date on TPF.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


I love this photo, dear CDM! And it's wonderful the way you put it: you will always love Mike (of course!) but there's room in your heart for someone new. I'm sure it helps that he's a widower, so he's gone through a similar journey. I'm very happy for you, my friend.


----------



## Sourisbrune

can_do_mom said:


> Wow, @ElainePG It sounds as though it’s been a tough go for a while for you. I’m glad you were able to get the surgery safely and hope that your recovery continues to progress well! ❤
> 
> I understand the care of an aging parent as my mother has been in a nursing home ever since she fell and broke her hip about 18 months ago. She has dementia and doesn’t understand why she can’t go home. It’s very hard.
> 
> Thinking of you! ❤


We just placed my 94-year-old mother-in-law in a memory care facility.  My husband and I live across the state, leaving most of her visits to my sister-in-law and my father-in-law.  She keeps asking when she can go home.  My heart is breaking for the family.  It’s a big transition for all of us, near and far.  The guilt my father-in-law is feeling is dissipating ... thank goodness.  My DH will visit in a couple of weeks.
I asked my sister-in-law to take my mother-in-law a stuffed animal- that helps sometimes.  She loves stuffed animal cats.
Please, in your experiences, does the longing to go home stop?  Get better?
Thank you in advance.

P.S.: @can_do_mom, it does my heart good to see you both so happy.  Thank you for sharing your lovely photo.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

My 95-year old father has been in hospice since August 2020, and it is heartbreaking to watch him slowly dying.   We are fortunate that they have enough savings to afford a quality facility where we have been able to visit daily (max of 2 visitors a day) throughout this pandemic.  I  have taken over their finances as my 91-year old mother has never done them, and now is not the time for her to learn.  When he complains about the cost I remind him how blessed we are that he is in a facility where he gets excellent care,  we can visit daily (and we do), and they have been super strict and have kept COVID out of the facility.   Mom is living at home alone and is doing surprisingly well given her dementia.   We bring her food and whatever else she needs, but thank goodness I'm not taking her anywhere except to visit Dad, doctor's appointments,  and occasional banking runs.  I've discovered Hermes scarves and delight in wearing one each day on my visits.  They certainly add a touch of color and joy to these difficult times.


----------



## BowieFan1971

can_do_mom said:


> Dear TPF friends,
> I have not been here in ages so I hope a few of you still remember me, lol. I’m typing this on my phone because I am too lazy to grab my laptop and I’ll try not to bore you with my update. I went back about ten pages to see what everyone was up to.
> 
> Oreo, Yo-yo is adorable! I have an almost 13yo schnoodle named Ted. He’s my constant companion and I both adore him and sometimes want to wring his neck, a typical man, right???
> 
> It sounds like many of us are dealing with aging parents and those challenges during Covid are overwhelming. I get to see my mom (who is in a nursing home)today. I never know what our visits will go like. I get it all. Happiness, anger, confusion. I am just grateful I can see her in person again even if our visits have to be kept short for now.
> 
> I got the first vaccine as soon as I was able. I wasn’t on any of the lists that would allow me to get it early so I am not due for my second vaccine until next Friday. I had Moderna and reacted to the first shot so I’m a bit apprehensive about the next one. Hopefully it won’t be too bad.
> 
> I continue to be busy running the insulation business since my DH died in 2018. Tomorrow would have been his 58th birthday. I still love and miss him. As do our kids. Grief is a hard journey. The business keeps me busy but I’m ready to be done with it. My daughter and son in law are interested in buying it from me and so he began working for me five months ago, learning the ropes. Right now he’s learning about installing all the different kinds of products we use. Running a business during Covid is stressful but we have stayed busy. Construction is booming in our area.
> 
> Work cuts in on my shopping time, ha ha. So no new bags for me but maybe I’ll splurge for my birthday next month. I did buy a used pontoon for our cabin so there’s that.  I figured I’d rather get a pre-loved model that I won’t be as worried about scratching. BUT, I will have to tow this thing up to the cabin 2.5 hours away. I still have DH’s truck and I use it regularly so I’m hoping I can do it. I have amazed myself with what I am capable of in the last three years. (Ha! I’m no more capable than the rest of you, believe me!)
> 
> Which leads me to my last piece of information. I have found love again. A wonderful widower who understands I will always love Mike, even as I love someone new. It stretches my heart but this new man understands. It’s pretty special but we are not rushing as he lives a few states away and we want to take our time in integrating our lives.
> 
> View attachment 5070228
> 
> 
> I think of all of you even though I’m not around much anymore. Maybe I can do a better job of staying up to date on TPF.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


I hope things work out for you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Redbirdhermes said:


> My 95-year old father has been in hospice since August 2020, and it is heartbreaking to watch him slowly dying.   We are fortunate that they have enough savings to afford a quality facility where we have been able to visit daily (max of 2 visitors a day) throughout this pandemic.  I  have taken over their finances as my 91-year old mother has never done them, and now is not the time for her to learn.  When he complains about the cost I remind him how blessed we are that he is in a facility where he gets excellent care,  we can visit daily (and we do), and they have been super strict and have kept COVID out of the facility.   Mom is living at home alone and is doing surprisingly well given her dementia.   We bring her food and whatever else she needs, but thank goodness I'm not taking her anywhere except to visit Dad, doctor's appointments,  and occasional banking runs.  I've discovered Hermes scarves and delight in wearing one each day on my visits.  They certainly add a touch of color and joy to these difficult times.


I’m glad you are able to place your father in an excellent facility.  I just found out, fortunately, my sister-in-law‘s in-laws are both in the same facility, but different wings.  They are able to visit my mother-in-law during group times- watching old tv shows and movie nights.  She won’t remember, but it makes my DH feel better.
I love the thought of a beautiful/colorful scarf to keep things cheery.  I will wear something like that when I have a chance to visit.
I haven’t given much thought to Hermès scarves- I‘ve always loved the handbags.  Oh My!  I just looked online- the scarves are beautiful!
I wish the best for your family.
I’m going shopping this weekend!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Sourisbrune said:


> We just placed my 94-year-old mother-in-law in a memory care facility.  My husband and I live across the state, leaving most of her visits to my sister-in-law and my father-in-law.  She keeps asking when she can go home.  My heart is breaking for the family.  It’s a big transition for all of us, near and far.  The guilt my father-in-law is feeling is dissipating ... thank goodness.  My DH will visit in a couple of weeks.
> I asked my sister-in-law to take my mother-in-law a stuffed animal- that helps sometimes.  She loves stuffed animal cats.
> Please, in your experiences, does the longing to go home stop?  Get better?
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> P.S.: @can_do_mom, it does my heart good to see you both so happy.  Thank you for sharing your lovely photo.



The longing and questions about going home...I've been told that they're really asking when their mind will return to normal, when their anxiety will decrease, when the world will make sense again.

When I moved my mom I was told that it generally takes 2 months for the anxiety and questions about going home to abate. That was true in a sense. Her anxiety decreased quite a bit at 2 months. She really settled down. But I still hear the question, especially when she's sun-downing "When am I going home? I need to go home." And it has been 9 months. It is truly heartbreaking. Absolutely, utterly heartbreaking. I have to keep reminding myself that I am doing the best for her, I am keeping her safe, I have to make the decisions now. Still it's hard.

Stuffed animals are good. I've heard that having them around is good for dementia sufferers. A form of comfort. I have lots in my mom's apartment.

Sending hugs your way!


----------



## BigPurseSue

can_do_mom said:


> Dear TPF friends,
> I have not been here in ages so I hope a few of you still remember me, lol. I’m typing this on my phone because I am too lazy to grab my laptop and I’ll try not to bore you with my update. I went back about ten pages to see what everyone was up to.
> 
> Oreo, Yo-yo is adorable! I have an almost 13yo schnoodle named Ted. He’s my constant companion and I both adore him and sometimes want to wring his neck, a typical man, right???
> 
> It sounds like many of us are dealing with aging parents and those challenges during Covid are overwhelming. I get to see my mom (who is in a nursing home)today. I never know what our visits will go like. I get it all. Happiness, anger, confusion. I am just grateful I can see her in person again even if our visits have to be kept short for now.
> 
> I got the first vaccine as soon as I was able. I wasn’t on any of the lists that would allow me to get it early so I am not due for my second vaccine until next Friday. I had Moderna and reacted to the first shot so I’m a bit apprehensive about the next one. Hopefully it won’t be too bad.
> 
> I continue to be busy running the insulation business since my DH died in 2018. Tomorrow would have been his 58th birthday. I still love and miss him. As do our kids. Grief is a hard journey. The business keeps me busy but I’m ready to be done with it. My daughter and son in law are interested in buying it from me and so he began working for me five months ago, learning the ropes. Right now he’s learning about installing all the different kinds of products we use. Running a business during Covid is stressful but we have stayed busy. Construction is booming in our area.
> 
> Work cuts in on my shopping time, ha ha. So no new bags for me but maybe I’ll splurge for my birthday next month. I did buy a used pontoon for our cabin so there’s that.  I figured I’d rather get a pre-loved model that I won’t be as worried about scratching. BUT, I will have to tow this thing up to the cabin 2.5 hours away. I still have DH’s truck and I use it regularly so I’m hoping I can do it. I have amazed myself with what I am capable of in the last three years. (Ha! I’m no more capable than the rest of you, believe me!)
> 
> Which leads me to my last piece of information. I have found love again. A wonderful widower who understands I will always love Mike, even as I love someone new. It stretches my heart but this new man understands. It’s pretty special but we are not rushing as he lives a few states away and we want to take our time in integrating our lives.
> 
> View attachment 5070228
> 
> 
> I think of all of you even though I’m not around much anymore. Maybe I can do a better job of staying up to date on TPF.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



I love the photo! You both looks so happy! That is wonderful!


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom said:


> Dear TPF friends,
> I have not been here in ages so I hope a few of you still remember me, lol. I’m typing this on my phone because I am too lazy to grab my laptop and I’ll try not to bore you with my update. I went back about ten pages to see what everyone was up to.
> 
> Oreo, Yo-yo is adorable! I have an almost 13yo schnoodle named Ted. He’s my constant companion and I both adore him and sometimes want to wring his neck, a typical man, right???
> 
> It sounds like many of us are dealing with aging parents and those challenges during Covid are overwhelming. I get to see my mom (who is in a nursing home)today. I never know what our visits will go like. I get it all. Happiness, anger, confusion. I am just grateful I can see her in person again even if our visits have to be kept short for now.
> 
> I got the first vaccine as soon as I was able. I wasn’t on any of the lists that would allow me to get it early so I am not due for my second vaccine until next Friday. I had Moderna and reacted to the first shot so I’m a bit apprehensive about the next one. Hopefully it won’t be too bad.
> 
> I continue to be busy running the insulation business since my DH died in 2018. Tomorrow would have been his 58th birthday. I still love and miss him. As do our kids. Grief is a hard journey. The business keeps me busy but I’m ready to be done with it. My daughter and son in law are interested in buying it from me and so he began working for me five months ago, learning the ropes. Right now he’s learning about installing all the different kinds of products we use. Running a business during Covid is stressful but we have stayed busy. Construction is booming in our area.
> 
> Work cuts in on my shopping time, ha ha. So no new bags for me but maybe I’ll splurge for my birthday next month. I did buy a used pontoon for our cabin so there’s that.  I figured I’d rather get a pre-loved model that I won’t be as worried about scratching. BUT, I will have to tow this thing up to the cabin 2.5 hours away. I still have DH’s truck and I use it regularly so I’m hoping I can do it. I have amazed myself with what I am capable of in the last three years. (Ha! I’m no more capable than the rest of you, believe me!)
> 
> Which leads me to my last piece of information. I have found love again. A wonderful widower who understands I will always love Mike, even as I love someone new. It stretches my heart but this new man understands. It’s pretty special but we are not rushing as he lives a few states away and we want to take our time in integrating our lives.
> 
> View attachment 5070228
> 
> 
> I think of all of you even though I’m not around much anymore. Maybe I can do a better job of staying up to date on TPF.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Glad to see you here!  I have been aware of your new relationship, since I follow you on Instagram.  You and your new man look very happy...I am so pleased for you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

BigPurseSue said:


> The longing and questions about going home...I've been told that they're really asking when their mind will return to normal, when their anxiety will decrease, when the world will make sense again.
> 
> When I moved my mom I was told that it generally takes 2 months for the anxiety and questions about going home to abate. That was true in a sense. Her anxiety decreased quite a bit at 2 months. She really settled down. But I still hear the question, especially when she's sun-downing "When am I going home? I need to go home." And it has been 9 months. It is truly heartbreaking. Absolutely, utterly heartbreaking. I have to keep reminding myself that I am doing the best for her, I am keeping her safe, I have to make the decisions now. Still it's hard.
> 
> Stuffed animals are good. I've heard that having them around is good for dementia sufferers. A form of comfort. I have lots in my mom's apartment.
> 
> Sending hugs your way!


Thank you so much!  Though I do not wish any of this on any person, or family, it feels good to know we’re not alone.  Wishing you the best!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Dear TPF friends,
> I have not been here in ages so I hope a few of you still remember me, lol. I’m typing this on my phone because I am too lazy to grab my laptop and I’ll try not to bore you with my update. I went back about ten pages to see what everyone was up to.
> 
> Oreo, Yo-yo is adorable! I have an almost 13yo schnoodle named Ted. He’s my constant companion and I both adore him and sometimes want to wring his neck, a typical man, right???
> 
> It sounds like many of us are dealing with aging parents and those challenges during Covid are overwhelming. I get to see my mom (who is in a nursing home)today. I never know what our visits will go like. I get it all. Happiness, anger, confusion. I am just grateful I can see her in person again even if our visits have to be kept short for now.
> 
> I got the first vaccine as soon as I was able. I wasn’t on any of the lists that would allow me to get it early so I am not due for my second vaccine until next Friday. I had Moderna and reacted to the first shot so I’m a bit apprehensive about the next one. Hopefully it won’t be too bad.
> 
> I continue to be busy running the insulation business since my DH died in 2018. Tomorrow would have been his 58th birthday. I still love and miss him. As do our kids. Grief is a hard journey. The business keeps me busy but I’m ready to be done with it. My daughter and son in law are interested in buying it from me and so he began working for me five months ago, learning the ropes. Right now he’s learning about installing all the different kinds of products we use. Running a business during Covid is stressful but we have stayed busy. Construction is booming in our area.
> 
> Work cuts in on my shopping time, ha ha. So no new bags for me but maybe I’ll splurge for my birthday next month. I did buy a used pontoon for our cabin so there’s that.  I figured I’d rather get a pre-loved model that I won’t be as worried about scratching. BUT, I will have to tow this thing up to the cabin 2.5 hours away. I still have DH’s truck and I use it regularly so I’m hoping I can do it. I have amazed myself with what I am capable of in the last three years. (Ha! I’m no more capable than the rest of you, believe me!)
> 
> Which leads me to my last piece of information. I have found love again. A wonderful widower who understands I will always love Mike, even as I love someone new. It stretches my heart but this new man understands. It’s pretty special but we are not rushing as he lives a few states away and we want to take our time in integrating our lives.
> 
> View attachment 5070228
> 
> 
> I think of all of you even though I’m not around much anymore. Maybe I can do a better job of staying up to date on TPF.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



You’re still remembered dear you know I’m very happy for you! You both look very happy so wonderful


----------



## Cilifene

Absolutely fell hard in love with Celine “The Triomphe”


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> This is a great idea! 50 was so long ago I can't remember what I did to mark the day. I always say I'm going to do something for an important milestone, but then I never do.


I’m 53, but I cannot remember what I did for 50. . . Probably cook dinner! this week is my 30th wedding anniversary, and we’re vaccinated and relatively careful, so we’re going out to eat. NY is opening up! This weekend we are flying to Santa Barbara for my MIL who has epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma. Afterwards a few days in Amangani in Jackson Hole. Many of my family are in the Philippines in lock down and without access to the vaccine no matter if they have the means. So, I feel very very fortunate.
@foxgal, I love the rainbow hair 
@can_do_mom, congrats on finding happiness and love! Your life sounds amazing, and it must be incredible to hand the reins of your business down to your daughter and SIL! You must be so proud of them!
@Cilifene, you are gorgeous with your Celine T.


----------



## Cilifene

880 said:


> I’m 53, but I cannot remember what I did for 50. . . Probably cook dinner!
> but this week is my 30th wedding anniversary, and we’re vaccinated and relatively careful, so we’re going out to eat. NY is opening up!
> @foxgal, I love the rainbow hair
> @can_do_mom, congrats on finding happiness and love! Your life sounds amazing, and it must be incredible to hand the reins of your business down to your daughter and SIL! You must be so proud of them!



Thank you  Happy anniversary


----------



## 880

Thank you @Cilifene!
It occurred to me as I was reading this thread and the posts on slipped discs and back issues, that I wanted to ask for opinions. I also have slipped disc, spondyosis, sciatica, curvature. . . I just had. Cortisone shot on Friday which really helped. Has anyone here had an epidural? my doctor scheduled me for one on Thursday, but I’m thinking of cancelling (somewhat afraid of it for some reason). I believe the doctors office just wanted me to have another option in case the cortisone shot didn’t help.


----------



## Cilifene

880 said:


> Thank you @Cilifene!
> It occurred to me as I was reading this thread and the posts on slipped discs and back issues, that I wanted to ask for opinions. I also have slipped disc, spondyosis, sciatica, curvature. . . I just had. Cortisone shot on Friday which really helped. Has anyone here had an epidural? my doctor scheduled me for one on Thursday, but I’m thinking of cancelling (somewhat afraid of it for some reason). I believe the doctors office just wanted me to have another option in case the cortisone shot didn’t help.



Oh no, I’m sorry. So far I’ve not been treated with injections only painkillers. I do have an appointment with a rheumatologist tomorrow though…


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely fell hard in love with Celine “The Triomphe”
> 
> View attachment 5074547
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074549
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074550
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074551


Gorgeous...love the coat, too


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I’m 53, but I cannot remember what I did for 50. . . Probably cook dinner! this week is my 30th wedding anniversary, and we’re vaccinated and relatively careful, so we’re going out to eat. NY is opening up! This weekend we are flying to Santa Barbara for my MIL who has epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma. Afterwards a few days in Amangani in Jackson Hole. Many of my family are in the Philippines in lock down and without access to the vaccine no matter if they have the means. So, I feel very very fortunate.
> @foxgal, I love the rainbow hair
> @can_do_mom, congrats on finding happiness and love! Your life sounds amazing, and it must be incredible to hand the reins of your business down to your daughter and SIL! You must be so proud of them!
> @Cilifene, you are gorgeous with your Celine T.


I'm sorry for your MIL. We were just talking about going to Santa Barbara. Many years ago we had a good buffet at a hotel there. We figured it probably isn't open yet. We've been trying to figure out some small weekend trips we can go on.

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary and your marvelous cuff! We are a year and half away from 40 years.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for your MIL. We were just talking about going to Santa Barbara. Many years ago we had a good buffet at a hotel there. We figured it probably isn't open yet. We've been trying to figure out some small weekend trips we can go on.
> 
> Congratulations on your wedding anniversary and your marvelous cuff! We are a year and half away from 40 years.


Thanks so much! We’ll probably be very low key in Santa Barbara. It just occurred to me that in the post covid world, perhaps buffets may never come back? I hope that you find a few short trips to go on. I know that we just need to get away for a bit to regain some semblance of normalcy! Forty is an amazing milestone! Hopefully by then, the world will be back to normal! Hugs


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous...love the coat, too



Thanks dear SQ .. I’m in love with it ..so soft and warm. Mine is the color bone here it is in camel.








						THE CLASSIC COAT - CAMEL
					

PREORDERING FOR SIZES EXTRA SMALL & SMALL SHIP FIRST WEEK OF FEBRUARY 2023 We've created the perfect coat for you. A classic timeless design made of cashmere blended with wool for warmth and durability. This coat can be worn tied up or open from day to night.    Features- The perfect camel...



					shopthecurated.net


----------



## 880

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear SQ .. I’m in love with it ..so soft and warm. Mine is the color bone here it is in camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLASSIC COAT - CAMEL
> 
> 
> PREORDERING FOR SIZES EXTRA SMALL & SMALL SHIP FIRST WEEK OF FEBRUARY 2023 We've created the perfect coat for you. A classic timeless design made of cashmere blended with wool for warmth and durability. This coat can be worn tied up or open from day to night.    Features- The perfect camel...
> 
> 
> 
> shopthecurated.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074925
> 
> View attachment 5074929
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074930


Love the bone cashmere coat, the LV scarf, the hair, and the red bag pop of color too! Good luck with the rheumatologist tomorrow!


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> I’m 53, but I cannot remember what I did for 50. . . Probably cook dinner! this week is my 30th wedding anniversary, and we’re vaccinated and relatively careful, so we’re going out to eat. NY is opening up! This weekend we are flying to Santa Barbara for my MIL who has epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma. Afterwards a few days in Amangani in Jackson Hole. Many of my family are in the Philippines in lock down and without access to the vaccine no matter if they have the means. So, I feel very very fortunate.
> @foxgal, I love the rainbow hair
> @can_do_mom, congrats on finding happiness and love! Your life sounds amazing, and it must be incredible to hand the reins of your business down to your daughter and SIL! You must be so proud of them!
> @Cilifene, you are gorgeous with your Celine T.


Welcome darling 880...so good to see you here. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear SQ .. I’m in love with it ..so soft and warm. Mine is the color bone here it is in camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLASSIC COAT - CAMEL
> 
> 
> PREORDERING FOR SIZES EXTRA SMALL & SMALL SHIP FIRST WEEK OF FEBRUARY 2023 We've created the perfect coat for you. A classic timeless design made of cashmere blended with wool for warmth and durability. This coat can be worn tied up or open from day to night.    Features- The perfect camel...
> 
> 
> 
> shopthecurated.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074925
> 
> View attachment 5074929
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074930


----------



## oreo713

880 said:


> Thank you @Cilifene!
> It occurred to me as I was reading this thread and the posts on slipped discs and back issues, that I wanted to ask for opinions. I also have slipped disc, spondyosis, sciatica, curvature. . . I just had. Cortisone shot on Friday which really helped. Has anyone here had an epidural? my doctor scheduled me for one on Thursday, but I’m thinking of cancelling (somewhat afraid of it for some reason). I believe the doctors office just wanted me to have another option in case the cortisone shot didn’t help.


Hello 880!   First of all, congrats on your 30th and I just L O V E your anniversary cuff!  It is magnificent!!!   I've had many back injuries over the years, finally having back surgery at NY Presb. back in 2000, which finally, after PT and really being careful, gave me some relief.  Previous to the surgery, I had tried epidurals, but to be honest, they never worked for me and each time, the physician stopped after 2 tries because they weren't giving me any relief.  But, each case is different so it's worth giving it a shot (no pun intended).


----------



## Cilifene

880 said:


> Love the bone cashmere coat, the LV scarf, the hair, and the red bag pop of color too! Good luck with the rheumatologist tomorrow!



Thanks dear  ... I guess it went as suspected... just like any old back...spondylosis along with the slipped disc gives pain in the sciatica nerve. The pain is provoked by many hours of standing as I do at work 
It’s back to the physiotherapist with exercises and chiropractor... 
And NOT lifting anything heavy ...
I may try massage too and perhaps acupuncture... I still have one more year till retirement ...

Btw... Just got the second shot of vaccine


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Thanks dear SQ .. I’m in love with it ..so soft and warm. Mine is the color bone here it is in camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLASSIC COAT - CAMEL
> 
> 
> PREORDERING FOR SIZES EXTRA SMALL & SMALL SHIP FIRST WEEK OF FEBRUARY 2023 We've created the perfect coat for you. A classic timeless design made of cashmere blended with wool for warmth and durability. This coat can be worn tied up or open from day to night.    Features- The perfect camel...
> 
> 
> 
> shopthecurated.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074925
> 
> View attachment 5074929
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074930


I love that your Adidas match your Bal!!!


----------



## oreo713

OK...QUESTION...is there an APP for TPF?   I would post pics but its a PITA to download onto my laptop so I can share.  There used to be an APP....where did it go???
BTW...YoYo is growing in leaps and bounds and feasting on my furniture.  He's lucky I love him so damn much!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> OK...QUESTION...is there an APP for TPF?   I would post pics but its a PITA to download onto my laptop so I can share.  There used to be an APP....where did it go???
> BTW...YoYo is growing in leaps and bounds and feasting on my furniture.  He's lucky I love him so damn much!!



Lol he sure is lucky…
I don’t use an app … so don’t know I’m sorry..


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> I love that your Adidas match your Bal!!!



Thanks dearest O!!!


----------



## 880

oreo713 said:


> Hello 880!   First of all, congrats on your 30th and I just L O V E your anniversary cuff!  It is magnificent!!!   I've had many back injuries over the years, finally having back surgery at NY Presb. back in 2000, which finally, after PT and really being careful, gave me some relief.  Previous to the surgery, I had tried epidurals, but to be honest, they never worked for me and each time, the physician stopped after 2 tries because they weren't giving me any relief.  But, each case is different so it's worth giving it a shot (no pun intended).


Thank you @oreo713 for your kind words re my cuff and for advice on the epidural. I really appreciate it! I’m tech challenged, so I don’t know about the app. What I do is take pics on the iPhone which goes into the iCloud photo album? And I access TPF on my iPad. Then go to attach files when you draft a post, and select whatever I want from the album.


----------



## Cilifene

880 said:


> Thank you @oreo713 for your kind words re my cuff and for advice on the epidural. I really appreciate it! I’m tech challenged, so I don’t know about the app. What I do is take pics on the iPhone which goes into the iCloud photo album? And I access TPF on my iPad. Then go to attach files when you draft a post, and select whatever I want from the album.



@oreo713 I do it the same way - just couldn’t explain it in English


----------



## zooba

Hello ladies- it has been ages since I visited this portion of the forum.  

Well, somewhere along the way I started realizing that I can't carry the bags I loved. My shoulders and back ache after carrying a heavy bag. Some that I never considered heavy are now my heavy bags. They are being rehomed slowly but surely.

I can tell the weather from old injuries. My 80+ year old mother wants me to cut my hair short  to look younger and she takes me shopping at her favorite store.  Somehow, the messages she relayed to me as a teenager are happening again 40+ years later.  Now I have the wisdom to listen and not roll my eyes. It's all good and a glass of fabulous wine makes it better.  Cheers!


----------



## Cilifene

zooba said:


> Hello ladies- it has been ages since I visited this portion of the forum.
> 
> Well, somewhere along the way I started realizing that I can't carry the bags I loved. My shoulders and back ache after carrying a heavy bag. Some that I never considered heavy are now my heavy bags. They are being rehomed slowly but surely.
> 
> I can tell the weather from old injuries. My 80+ year old mother wants me to cut my hair short  to look younger and she takes me shopping at her favorite store.  Somehow, the messages she relayed to me as a teenager are happening again 40+ years later.  Now I have the wisdom to listen and not roll my eyes. It's all good and a glass of fabulous wine makes it better.  Cheers!



Welcome zooba. I’ve sold bags too cause of the weight - better to sell than not being used


----------



## whateve

zooba said:


> Hello ladies- it has been ages since I visited this portion of the forum.
> 
> Well, somewhere along the way I started realizing that I can't carry the bags I loved. My shoulders and back ache after carrying a heavy bag. Some that I never considered heavy are now my heavy bags. They are being rehomed slowly but surely.
> 
> I can tell the weather from old injuries. My 80+ year old mother wants me to cut my hair short  to look younger and she takes me shopping at her favorite store.  Somehow, the messages she relayed to me as a teenager are happening again 40+ years later.  Now I have the wisdom to listen and not roll my eyes. It's all good and a glass of fabulous wine makes it better.  Cheers!


I refuse to shop old lady clothing! When my children were teenagers, we shopped at their stores, and I ended up sharing a lot of clothes with them, just not the more skin revealing ones. I still get my jeans at a teenage store.

I don't see how short hair can make you look younger.

Enjoy that you can spend time with your mom.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> don't see how short hair can make you look younger


My 75 year old mom says the same. Same way the hairdresser says lighter color hair can make you look younger. If hair is somewhat thinner as you age,perhaps. Or if a new style will refresh you? Kind of like how obvious lip liner (I never understood that one) dates you from the 1990s perhaps. I find every bag heavy , except for my synthetic cross body.

@whateve, re your post below. my hair is long and straight as a board. I shudder at the memory of awful perms, in the attempt to have curls or waves or anything else in the 1980s, so I feel your pain lol!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> My 75 year old mom says the same. Same way the hairdresser says lighter color hair can make you look younger. If hair is somewhat thinner as you age,perhaps. Or if a new style will refresh you? Kind of like how obvious lip liner (I never understood that one) dates you from the 1990s perhaps. I find every bag heavy , except for my synthetic cross body.


My hair is nearly white and it definitely makes me look older. If I still dyed it, I think I would look younger. I can't grow it long. I've never had really thick hair. I've had to keep it relatively short most of my life. That killed me in the 70s when everyone had long straight hair. Not only was mine short, it was frizzy and curly.


----------



## zooba

Where did this short hair as you age expectation come from?  I am grateful that she is giving me her advice and I cherish the time.  My father had dementia so he was a shell for many years.  

My hair is insanely thick and has an ornery combination of natural wave/poker straight. When it's short it's a disaster without an hour of beating it into submission. So no way is it going short.  My friend who watched my drinks in college is now my chin hair spotter. So I am grateful for her help through all these years.  Life is good


----------



## bisbee

zooba said:


> Where did this short hair as you age expectation come from?  I am grateful that she is giving me her advice and I cherish the time.  My father had dementia so he was a shell for many years.
> 
> My hair is insanely thick and has an ornery combination of natural wave/poker straight. When it's short it's a disaster without an hour of beating it into submission. So no way is it going short.  My friend who watched my drinks in college is now my chin hair spotter. So I am grateful for her help through all these years.  Life is good


My hair was very long after the last year…recently got almost 3 inches off, but it still reaches mid-back.  I usually throw it up in a ponytail or messy bun…my mother always wanted me in short hair, which I fought for years!

I still color my hair…I’ll be 70 in a few days, but not ready yet to go gray!  And…I highly recommend the simplehuman 10X mirror…I couldn’t find those tiny hairs without it!


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> My hair was very long after the last year…recently got almost 3 inches off, but it still reaches mid-back.  I usually throw it up in a ponytail or messy bun…my mother always wanted me in short hair, which I fought for years!
> 
> I still color my hair…I’ll be 70 in a few days, but not ready yet to go gray!  And…I highly recommend the simplehuman 10X mirror…I couldn’t find those tiny hairs without it!


I'd love to have hair that long. I never have, and never will. My hair just won't grow that long. No matter what I do to it, it doesn't get healthier. 

My grandmother had very long hair she wore in a bun.


----------



## ElainePG

Redbirdhermes said:


> My 95-year old father has been in hospice since August 2020, and it is heartbreaking to watch him slowly dying.   We are fortunate that they have enough savings to afford a quality facility where we have been able to visit daily (max of 2 visitors a day) throughout this pandemic.  I  have taken over their finances as my 91-year old mother has never done them, and now is not the time for her to learn.  When he complains about the cost I remind him how blessed we are that he is in a facility where he gets excellent care,  we can visit daily (and we do), and they have been super strict and have kept COVID out of the facility.   Mom is living at home alone and is doing surprisingly well given her dementia.   We bring her food and whatever else she needs, but thank goodness I'm not taking her anywhere except to visit Dad, doctor's appointments,  and occasional banking runs.  I've discovered Hermes scarves and delight in wearing one each day on my visits.  They certainly add a touch of color and joy to these difficult times.


I'm so sorry to hear about your father (and also your mother). It sounds as though life is very hard for you… on top of the pandemic. So glad you're able to visit your father. And also that he's in a quality facility. It must be such a relief for you.

It's good that you've discovered Hermès scarves! A bit of a beauty and color in your life right now is perfect.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely fell hard in love with Celine “The Triomphe”
> 
> View attachment 5074547
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074549
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074550
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074551


Wow, that clasp is brilliant! And look at you, with your hand on your hip… such a sassy pose! The whole outfit is terrific.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Welcome zooba. I’ve sold bags too cause of the weight - better to sell than not being used


I'm doing exactly the same thing. Either selling, consigning, or donating, depending on how expensive the bag is and how much energy I have. Life is too short to carry bags (or shoes, or clothes) that hurt.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Wow, that clasp is brilliant! And look at you, with your hand on your hip… such a sassy pose! The whole outfit is terrific.



Thanks dear   I decided for this instead of a Montaigne again.




ElainePG said:


> I'm doing exactly the same thing. Either selling, consigning, or donating, depending on how expensive the bag is and how much energy I have. Life is too short to carry bags (or shoes, or clothes) that hurt.



Exactly! Too short


----------



## Redbirdhermes

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your father (and also your mother). It sounds as though life is very hard for you… on top of the pandemic. So glad you're able to visit your father. And also that he's in a quality facility. It must be such a relief for you.
> 
> It's good that you've discovered Hermès scarves! A bit of a beauty and color in your life right now is perfect.



Thank you, kindly, for your response.  I suppose it sounds like my life is hard, but the silver lining is that since I can't travel anyways due to the pandemic, staying home and caring for the folks actually gives me a purpose and something to do each day.  I also qualified for unemployment, since benefits were expanded due to pandemic, so I'm even getting paid.  My sister and I split much of the care, so it isn't falling on just one of us.  That also helps a lot, especially with the mental health portion of this.

And, selecting an Hermes scarf to wear with my outfit each day is a hoot!  Dressing nicely is such a spirit lifter.


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I'm doing exactly the same thing. Either selling, consigning, or donating, depending on how expensive the bag is and how much energy I have. Life is too short to carry bags (or shoes, or clothes) that hurt.


Elaine....I'm curious, where are you selling your bags?  On Ebay?  I have no clue what to do with my "extras"...


----------



## oreo713

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!*​


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Elaine....I'm curious, where are you selling your bags?  On Ebay?  I have no clue what to do with my "extras"...


I sold 2 on Yoogi's. I had the option of a direct sale, or consignment, but since I still have two bags languishing on consignment at Ann's Fabulous Finds I decided to get the $$$ up front. Of course, I probably would have made more if I sold the bags myself on eBay or Poshmark, but it's more of a hassle than I want at the moment.

I've donated others. There are some good resale shops here and the money they make from sales goes to worthy charities.


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers with human or furbabies 
I've wanted a WG/diamond monogram necklace for awhile and finally had it made. 30mm, so quite the statement piece!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> I sold 2 on Yoogi's. I had the option of a direct sale, or consignment, but since I still have two bags languishing on consignment at Ann's Fabulous Finds I decided to get the $$$ up front. Of course, I probably would have made more if I sold the bags myself on eBay or Poshmark, but it's more of a hassle than I want at the moment.
> 
> I've donated others. There are some good resale shops here and the money they make from sales goes to worthy charities.


thanks....still trying to figure out what to do with my hoard...


----------



## zooba

oreo713 said:


> thanks....still trying to figure out what to do with my hoard...


I sold some on ebay, poshmark and mercari. Too much effort. Bags sat at Ann's longer than I liked so sent some to The Real Real. Have to admit they have fabulous customer service. Was embarrassed to find bags I don't remember buying during the second wave of the purge.

@Redbirdhermes It's never easy. Some of the kindest people work in memory units.


----------



## BigPurseSue

zooba said:


> Hello ladies- it has been ages since I visited this portion of the forum.
> 
> Well, somewhere along the way I started realizing that I can't carry the bags I loved. My shoulders and back ache after carrying a heavy bag. Some that I never considered heavy are now my heavy bags. They are being rehomed slowly but surely.
> 
> I can tell the weather from old injuries. My 80+ year old mother wants me to cut my hair short  to look younger and she takes me shopping at her favorite store.  Somehow, the messages she relayed to me as a teenager are happening again 40+ years later.  Now I have the wisdom to listen and not roll my eyes. It's all good and a glass of fabulous wine makes it better.  Cheers!




My family gave me a little Vera Bradley crossbody for my 60th birthday and I love it. It was such a revelation.  I feel so free and without responsibilities whenever I carry it. In contrast to when I carry one of my big bags with all the caring-for-mom stuff. It feels like the weight of the world is hanging off my shoulder.

It's strange how I keep reliving my high-school-era relationship with my mom these days, but in most regards the roles are reversed. Hair is one issue. I've always worn my hair long, much to her disapproval. She's always dyed hers ill-advised colors, much to my disapproval. But we've reached detente. She now tells me how much she loves my hair. I'm now the mom who refuses to let her dye her hair anymore since I'm in charge of styling--she has the most beautiful silver-white hair. She grumps about this constantly but puts up with me. 

You are so very correct that it's usually all good and a glass of wine makes it better. Cheers back at you!


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers with human or furbabies
> I've wanted a WG/diamond monogram necklace for awhile and finally had it made. 30mm, so quite the statement piece!
> 
> View attachment 5078984
> 
> View attachment 5078985



That is _exquisite Skyqueen_! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Cilifene

Wearing more colored clothes and bags in my new life  

Navy coat, white jeans, light grey cashmere jumper and Coach Cassie bag in chalk.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Wearing more colored clothes and bags in my new life
> 
> Navy coat, white jeans, light grey cashmere jumper and Coach Cassie bag in chalk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089305


It's a very sharp look!


----------



## ElainePG

Mr. PG and I celebrated our 43rd anniversary in style yesterday… we went out to a restaurant for lunch! The first time eating out in fourteen months. And wow, it was fantastic. Not a fancy restaurant, but one of our favorites, and they have outdoor dining, so we felt perfectly safe. The food was fab, Mr. PG is always great company, and what a treat to be out and about to someplace other than a doctor's office! 

I carried my Balenciaga Town bag, and wore my Hermes Jungle Love scarf.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> It's a very sharp look!


Thanks E  btw I did order a navy/red LV  … not Montaigne though - will post pictures when I receive it next week….

BIG congratulations to you and Mr PG 
Love the scarf and the Bal...


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I celebrated our 43rd anniversary in style yesterday… we went out to a restaurant for lunch! The first time eating out in fourteen months. And wow, it was fantastic. Not a fancy restaurant, but one of our favorites, and they have outdoor dining, so we felt perfectly safe. The food was fab, Mr. PG is always great company, and what a treat to be out and about to someplace other than a doctor's office!
> 
> I carried my Balenciaga Town bag, and wore my Hermes Jungle Love scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5089437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089440


Love this combo! Congrats on your anniversary! Hugs


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> Love this combo! Congrats on your anniversary! Hugs


Thank you my dear!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Thanks E  btw I did order a navy/red LV  … not Montaigne though - will post pictures when I receive it next week….
> 
> BIG congratulations to you and Mr PG
> Love the scarf and the Bal...


Excited to see your navy/red bag! I thinknavy & red is a great combination.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I celebrated our 43rd anniversary in style yesterday… we went out to a restaurant for lunch! The first time eating out in fourteen months. And wow, it was fantastic. Not a fancy restaurant, but one of our favorites, and they have outdoor dining, so we felt perfectly safe. The food was fab, Mr. PG is always great company, and what a treat to be out and about to someplace other than a doctor's office!
> 
> I carried my Balenciaga Town bag, and wore my Hermes Jungle Love scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5089437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089440



Congratulations on your anniversary, Elaine! Forty-three years! Fabulous! Isn't it strange how every year is better than the last? 

I went to a full-fledged indoor-dining restaurant the other day for the first time in over a year and it was so incredible. I can't believe how much I missed that. A friend and I sat there for almost two hours nursing our water and saying "wow, isn't this great?"

Again...Congratulations!


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary, Elaine! Forty-three years! Fabulous! Isn't it strange how every year is better than the last?
> 
> I went to a full-fledged indoor-dining restaurant the other day for the first time in over a year and it was so incredible. I can't believe how much I missed that. A friend and I sat there for almost two hours nursing our water and saying "wow, isn't this great?"
> 
> Again...Congratulations!



I’m really looking forward to dining very soon. Both DH and I got the second shot so it just a matter of planing the time.


----------



## bisbee

We are both fully vaccinated, but I am not in a hurry to dine inside yet.  I have 2 lunches planned with friends I haven’t seen since the pandemic started…but I insisted we eat outdoors.  We have seen (and hugged) our grandchildren (both getting their second shot next week), and my stepson is getting married on the 30th.  This is the wedding with a rabbi and party - they got married by a friend last August.  It will be outside under a tent and masks will be provided.  Most will be vaccinated, but proof won’t be required , hence the masks.


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary, Elaine! Forty-three years! Fabulous! Isn't it strange how every year is better than the last?
> 
> I went to a full-fledged indoor-dining restaurant the other day for the first time in over a year and it was so incredible. I can't believe how much I missed that. A friend and I sat there for almost two hours nursing our water and saying "wow, isn't this great?"
> 
> Again...Congratulations!


I'm not ready to tackle indoor dining (I think it will be a very long time!) but I'm so pleased for you. I think we all need to find our own comfort level.

Yes, every year is indeed better than the last. I feel very fortunate.


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> We are both fully vaccinated, but I am not in a hurry to dine inside yet.  I have 2 lunches planned with friends I haven’t seen since the pandemic started…but I insisted we eat outdoors.  We have seen (and hugged) our grandchildren (both getting their second shot next week), and my stepson is getting married on the 30th.  This is the wedding with a rabbi and party - they got married by a friend last August.  It will be outside under a tent and masks will be provided.  Most will be vaccinated, but proof won’t be required , hence the masks.


Mazel tov on the "official" wedding. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> I'm not ready to tackle indoor dining (I think it will be a very long time!) but I'm so pleased for you. I think we all need to find our own comfort level.
> 
> Yes, every year is indeed better than the last. I feel very fortunate.



So very true about everyone needing to find their comfort level. DH doesn't feel comfortable with the idea of dining out yet. He and his buds order takeout and sit outside on our deck, socially-distanced of course--after they work out at the gym.   

I too feel very fortunate that we all got through this year happily and in good health.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Excited to see your navy/red bag! I thinknavy & red is a great combination.



Here it is .. Pochette Métis in Navy/red - and the Mrs in navy and red to match the navy car
 I’m absolutely IN LOVE with this color combination


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Here it is .. Pochette Métis in Navy/red - and the Mrs in navy and red to match the navy car
> I’m absolutely IN LOVE with this color combination
> 
> View attachment 5093547
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093558
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093560


Beautiful bag and beautiful car for a beautiful woman!  Enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Here it is .. Pochette Métis in Navy/red - and the Mrs in navy and red to match the navy car
> I’m absolutely IN LOVE with this color combination
> 
> View attachment 5093547
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093558
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093560


Fabulous! I even see a little peek of bright red nail polish… so sexy!


----------



## BigPurseSue

I think I want a makeover by Cilifene. She can select my shoes, my bags, my car, and yes even my hair.  Love your looks Cilifene!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful car for a beautiful woman!  Enjoy!


Thanks dearest 




ElainePG said:


> Fabulous! I even see a little peek of bright red nail polish… so sexy!


Thank you E yeah when I’m off from work more than just two days I sometimes wear nail polish - it’s not allowed at my work in the nursing business..




BigPurseSue said:


> I think I want a makeover by Cilifene. She can select my shoes, my bags, my car, and yes even my hair.  Love your looks Cilifene!


Awww… thanks BPS


----------



## 880

Cilifene said:


> Here it is .. Pochette Métis in Navy/red - and the Mrs in navy and red to match the navy car
> I’m absolutely IN LOVE with this color combination
> 
> View attachment 5093547
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093558
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093560


All of it fabulous! Enjoy what looks like a beautiful day for a drive! +1 with @BigPurseSue for a makeover by @Cilifene. But, cough, I’d have to lose some weight around my middle first 

I also remember seeing equally elegant pic of @skyqueen ‘s arm with the large split Elsa peretti cuff.

So if one is not long and lean naturally, I’m wondering if it’s okay to eat the chocolate covered peanuts in my house. Probably not.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely fell hard in love with Celine “The Triomphe”
> 
> View attachment 5074547
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074549
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074550
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074551


Love everything about this look. And I LOVE your hair!!


----------



## Cilifene

880 said:


> All of it fabulous! Enjoy what looks like a beautiful day for a drive! +1 with @BigPurseSue for a makeover by @Cilifene. But, cough, I’d have to lose some weight around my middle first
> 
> I also remember seeing equally elegant pic of @skyqueen’s arm with the large split Elsa peretti cuff.
> 
> So if one is not long and lean naturally, I’m wondering if it’s okay to eat the chocolate covered peanuts in my house. Probably not.



Thanks dear  Love chocolate covered pea



Sunshine mama said:


> Love everything about this look. And I LOVE your hair!!


Thanks very much


----------



## zooba

@Cilifene - that is such an effortless look.  You look chic and fabulous.  Love it. Thank you for sharing


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I celebrated our 43rd anniversary in style yesterday… we went out to a restaurant for lunch! The first time eating out in fourteen months. And wow, it was fantastic. Not a fancy restaurant, but one of our favorites, and they have outdoor dining, so we felt perfectly safe. The food was fab, Mr. PG is always great company, and what a treat to be out and about to someplace other than a doctor's office!
> 
> I carried my Balenciaga Town bag, and wore my Hermes Jungle Love scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5089437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089440


Sorry I'm so late, but congratulations on 43 years of marriage! DH and I will celebrate 39 this year.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> All of it fabulous! Enjoy what looks like a beautiful day for a drive! +1 with @BigPurseSue for a makeover by @Cilifene. But, cough, I’d have to lose some weight around my middle first
> 
> I also remember seeing equally elegant pic of @skyqueen ‘s arm with the large split Elsa peretti cuff.
> 
> So if one is not long and lean naturally, I’m wondering if it’s okay to eat the chocolate covered peanuts in my house. Probably not.


I feel like if I was a lot taller, I could get away with eating more snacks!

Aren't chocolate and peanuts good for you?


----------



## Cilifene

zooba said:


> @Cilifene - that is such an effortless look.  You look chic and fabulous.  Love it. Thank you for sharing



Thanks zooba for the kind words!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Sorry I'm so late, but congratulations on 43 years of marriage! DH and I will celebrate 39 this year.


Thank you! And congrats in advance on your anniversary, too. Do you have plans for a little celebration, now that California is opening up again?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! And congrats in advance on your anniversary, too. Do you have plans for a little celebration, now that California is opening up again?


Thanks! Probably not. We usually forget our anniversary until it is past. I don't know why we can't seem to remember the date. We tend to celebrate every day anyway!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! Probably not. We usually forget our anniversary until it is past. I don't know why we can't seem to remember the date. *We tend to celebrate every day anyway!*


Even better!


----------



## Cilifene

Loooove the Navy/red PM


----------



## BittyMonkey

Well, ladies, I officially belong to this club. Is there hazing?


----------



## BittyMonkey

skyqueen said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers with human or furbabies
> I've wanted a WG/diamond monogram necklace for awhile and finally had it made. 30mm, so quite the statement piece!
> 
> View attachment 5078984
> 
> View attachment 5078985


Wow, this is really nice. Who made it?


----------



## Cilifene

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, ladies, I officially belong to this club. Is there hazing?


Welcome BittyMonkey!  this is the nicest thread on the forum


----------



## ElainePG

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, ladies, I officially belong to this club. *Is there hazing?*


Yes! You get to have either the Adult Beverage or the ice cream of your choice. And we'll join you. 
As @Cilifene said, this is the nicest thread!


----------



## BigPurseSue

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, ladies, I officially belong to this club. Is there hazing?



Welcome Bitty! The hazing is that we will indisputably prove to you that this is the best time of your life.    Yes, this is the nicest thread on TPF.

Now you must tell us what bags speak to you at this time in life.


----------



## BittyMonkey

BigPurseSue said:


> Welcome Bitty! The hazing is that we will indisputably prove to you that this is the best time of your life.
> Now you must tell us what bags speak to you at this time in life.


Well it would be nice to be convinced of that for sure!

The bags that really speak to me I can’t possibly afford. I love the embroidered Diors, for instance.

I’ve also been exploring the leather substitutes lately. I’ve been needing to downsize for a while as well.

My best work bags are Senreves. For airport hauls with the laptop the Maestra wins. I use the now cancelled Voya tote for back and forth to work. Not loving the leather on that so much but then again it needs to not get smooshy. 

General travel - Goyard Artois


----------



## skyqueen

BittyMonkey said:


> Wow, this is really nice. Who made it?


Sorry...just saw this. Very nice, accommodating seller! The necklace comes in different sizes/prices.
KabbalahKing.com


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cilifene said:


> My second home. Winter view from the terrace ...
> 
> View attachment 4988156


Such a beautiful place  And you are a lovely lady.


----------



## Izzy48

Hanna Wilson said:


> Such a beautiful place  And you are a lovely lady.


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Hello @Izzy48 !


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Hello @Izzy48 !


Hi, Elaine, it's good to say hello! Hope you are well!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Hi, Elaine, it's good to say hello! Hope you are well!


You, too!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Hello @Izzy48 !


Hello to Skyqueen and Cilifene! Hope you both are doing well.


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> Hello to Skyqueen and Cilifene! Hope you both are doing well.


Huggs and kisses, Izzy


----------



## Cilifene

Izzy48 said:


> Hello to Skyqueen and Cilifene! Hope you both are doing well.



Hi izzy, hope you’re doing well too..


----------



## BigPurseSue

How are all you ladies doing? It's been a while since anyone has posted. Elaine? Skyqueen? Cilifene? Izzy? Hanna? Bitty? Zooba? Whateve? Oreo? Thinking of all of you, sending you love, and hoping you're all doing well!


----------



## oreo713

Hi Sue....LTNS...I've just been hanging around my house, nursing 3 cracked ribs that I got last week while walking YoYo.  A tree's roots pulled up a concrete slab and I didn't notice it and BAM!!! down I went.  Thank god my daughter was close by to take me to the ER.  Nothing much can be done about them. so here I sit with YoYo taking care of me. He's the best company!  I'll try to upload pics of him.  Hes grown so much!  I wish TPF had an app so I wouldn't have to download  pics to my laptop.
Just to keep ON TOPIC...I've put my Balenciaga bags in "storage" for a while.  I purchased some Tumi Carmel Crossbody bags in different colors.  They're bright and cheery and easier on these "old bones"  lol.   

Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## skyqueen

BigPurseSue said:


> How are all you ladies doing? It's been a while since anyone has posted. Elaine? Skyqueen? Cilifene? Izzy? Hanna? Bitty? Zooba? Whateve? Oreo? Thinking of all of you, sending you love, and hoping you're all doing well!


----------



## oreo713




----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sue....LTNS...I've just been hanging around my house, nursing 3 cracked ribs that I got last week while walking YoYo.  A tree's roots pulled up a concrete slab and I didn't notice it and BAM!!! down I went.  Thank god my daughter was close by to take me to the ER.  Nothing much can be done about them. so here I sit with YoYo taking care of me. He's the best company!  I'll try to upload pics of him.  Hes grown so much!  I wish TPF had an app so I wouldn't have to download  pics to my laptop.
> Just to keep ON TOPIC...I've put my Balenciaga bags in "storage" for a while.  I purchased some Tumi Carmel Crossbody bags in different colors.  They're bright and cheery and easier on these "old bones"  lol.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


Sorry to hear...feel better! Very painful! Love to see new pics of your adorable boy


----------



## oreo713

Hi Sky!!!   Hope all is well you you!!!  How is Harry?  Need pics!!!  lol


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 5151039
> View attachment 5151039


OMG...love him! The little rascal!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sky!!!   Hope all is well you you!!!  How is Harry?  Need pics!!!  lol


Harry...the love of my life (as well as DS) is spoiled rotten, just the way I want him!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Sorry to hear...feel better! Very painful! Love to see new pics of your adorable boy


Tramadol helps at night.  I "suck it up" during the day.  I hate drugging myself out.  I posted a pic above......


----------



## oreo713

When I told my friends that I tripped and broke ribs, they just assumed that I fell over one of the 2 million toys  YoYo has...lol


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> When I told my friends that I tripped and broke ribs, they just assumed that I fell over one of the 2 million toys  YoYo has...lol



Lol… I’m sorry this must really hurt .. feel better soon
YoYo


----------



## Cilifene

Feeling so tired, I’m on Gabapentin for neuropathic pains from my worn out back. Still working though…

Have sold a lot of bags and bought a few 
I’m so happy with the navy/red Pochette Métis that I got it in black too.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Feeling so tired, I’m on Gabapentin for neuropathic pains from my worn out back. Still working though…
> 
> Have sold a lot of bags and bought a few
> I’m so happy with the navy/red Pochette Métis that I got it in black too.


We need pics, darling Cilifene!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sue....LTNS...I've just been hanging around my house, nursing 3 cracked ribs that I got last week while walking YoYo.  A tree's roots pulled up a concrete slab and I didn't notice it and BAM!!! down I went.  Thank god my daughter was close by to take me to the ER.  Nothing much can be done about them. so here I sit with YoYo taking care of me. He's the best company!  I'll try to upload pics of him.  Hes grown so much!  I wish TPF had an app so I wouldn't have to download  pics to my laptop.
> Just to keep ON TOPIC...I've put my Balenciaga bags in "storage" for a while.  I purchased some Tumi Carmel Crossbody bags in different colors.  They're bright and cheery and easier on these "old bones"  lol.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry about your fall & your cracked ribs! Just exactly what you did NOT need. Do they have your ribs taped, so you won't take a deep breath by mistake? 

YoYo sounds as though he's growing up to be a real lover-boy. I'm glad he's there to keep you company and provide some buch-needed TLC.

Interesting that you've put away your Balciagas. I've just recently pulled mine back out again, after not using them for well over a year. I have a First, a Town, and two City bags (swapped out the straps on the two City bags with wide fabric ones so I can carry them crossbody). What I like about my Bal bags is that they lie flat to my body and they weigh next to nothing. This is the one I'm carrying today: a little bit of sunshine on a foggy day.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry about your fall & your cracked ribs! Just exactly what you did NOT need. Do they have your ribs taped, so you won't take a deep breath by mistake?
> 
> YoYo sounds as though he's growing up to be a real lover-boy. I'm glad he's there to keep you company and provide some buch-needed TLC.
> 
> Interesting that you've put away your Balciagas. I've just recently pulled mine back out again, after not using them for well over a year. I have a First, a Town, and two City bags (swapped out the straps on the two City bags with wide fabric ones so I can carry them crossbody). What I like about my Bal bags is that they lie flat to my body and they weigh next to nothing. This is the one I'm carrying today: a little bit of sunshine on a foggy day.
> 
> View attachment 5151214



I remember your gorgeous yellow city … I love it with that strap!

Here is one of the new black bags 
28 cm epsom leather palladium hw.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> I remember your gorgeous yellow city … I love it with that strap!
> 
> Here is one of the new black bags
> 28 cm epsom leather palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 5151236
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151239


WOWZA!


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sue....LTNS...I've just been hanging around my house, nursing 3 cracked ribs that I got last week while walking YoYo.  A tree's roots pulled up a concrete slab and I didn't notice it and BAM!!! down I went.  Thank god my daughter was close by to take me to the ER.  Nothing much can be done about them. so here I sit with YoYo taking care of me. He's the best company!  I'll try to upload pics of him.  Hes grown so much!  I wish TPF had an app so I wouldn't have to download  pics to my laptop.
> Just to keep ON TOPIC...I've put my Balenciaga bags in "storage" for a while.  I purchased some Tumi Carmel Crossbody bags in different colors.  They're bright and cheery and easier on these "old bones"  lol.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours!!!



Oh no! I'm so sorry, Oreo! There is no pain as searing as a cracked rib, not to mention three! I hope you're soon on the mend. 

I'm glad to hear that the amazing YoYo is taking care of you.   

Several years ago DH had come home with a new seeing-eye dog. He was taking him outside late one night to relieve him when the dog spotted rabbit in the yard and took off after them. Something he is specifically trained not to do. He pulled DH off the deck. He landed on the pavement below and cracked several ribs. He was in agony for weeks. Especially at night. Like you he didn't want the pain meds. It was a very bad time for him. 

I hope you are soon on the way to recovery and a pain-free life. Hugs to you!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene said:


> I remember your gorgeous yellow city … I love it with that strap!
> 
> Here is one of the new black bags
> 28 cm epsom leather palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 5151236
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151239



Oh Cilifene! I love, love, love your style! Gorgeous as always!


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry about your fall & your cracked ribs! Just exactly what you did NOT need. Do they have your ribs taped, so you won't take a deep breath by mistake?
> 
> YoYo sounds as though he's growing up to be a real lover-boy. I'm glad he's there to keep you company and provide some buch-needed TLC.
> 
> Interesting that you've put away your Balciagas. I've just recently pulled mine back out again, after not using them for well over a year. I have a First, a Town, and two City bags (swapped out the straps on the two City bags with wide fabric ones so I can carry them crossbody). What I like about my Bal bags is that they lie flat to my body and they weigh next to nothing. This is the one I'm carrying today: a little bit of sunshine on a foggy day.
> 
> View attachment 5151214



Bal bags never get old. Like classic rock n' roll. I love that yellow. Love the rainbow strap too. It all says summer and good times. It says "I'm ready to go to a Beach Boys concert! Will anyone join me?"


----------



## BigPurseSue

skyqueen said:


> Harry...the love of my life (as well as DS) is spoiled rotten, just the way I want him!



I think we need pics. How is Harry doing?


----------



## whateve

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sue....LTNS...I've just been hanging around my house, nursing 3 cracked ribs that I got last week while walking YoYo.  A tree's roots pulled up a concrete slab and I didn't notice it and BAM!!! down I went.  Thank god my daughter was close by to take me to the ER.  Nothing much can be done about them. so here I sit with YoYo taking care of me. He's the best company!  I'll try to upload pics of him.  Hes grown so much!  I wish TPF had an app so I wouldn't have to download  pics to my laptop.
> Just to keep ON TOPIC...I've put my Balenciaga bags in "storage" for a while.  I purchased some Tumi Carmel Crossbody bags in different colors.  They're bright and cheery and easier on these "old bones"  lol.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


Ouch! I'm so sorry this happened to you. Two years ago I broke my arm and hip in a fall, and now I'm deathly afraid of falling again. I'm so afraid that if I break the same hip again, it won't be fixable.

I'm glad you have the best companion.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry about your fall & your cracked ribs! Just exactly what you did NOT need. Do they have your ribs taped, so you won't take a deep breath by mistake?
> 
> YoYo sounds as though he's growing up to be a real lover-boy. I'm glad he's there to keep you company and provide some buch-needed TLC.
> 
> Interesting that you've put away your Balciagas. I've just recently pulled mine back out again, after not using them for well over a year. I have a First, a Town, and two City bags (swapped out the straps on the two City bags with wide fabric ones so I can carry them crossbody). What I like about my Bal bags is that they lie flat to my body and they weigh next to nothing. This is the one I'm carrying today: a little bit of sunshine on a foggy day.
> 
> View attachment 5151214


I've always loved this yellow!


----------



## whateve

Cilifene said:


> I remember your gorgeous yellow city … I love it with that strap!
> 
> Here is one of the new black bags
> 28 cm epsom leather palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 5151236
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151239


Beautiful! You always put together beautiful outfits.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry, Oreo! There is no pain as searing as a cracked rib, not to mention three! I hope you're soon on the mend.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that the amazing YoYo is taking care of you.
> 
> Several years ago DH had come home with a new seeing-eye dog. He was taking him outside late one night to relieve him when the dog spotted rabbit in the yard and took off after them. Something he is specifically trained not to do. He pulled DH off the deck. He landed on the pavement below and cracked several ribs. He was in agony for weeks. Especially at night. Like you he didn't want the pain meds. It was a very bad time for him.
> 
> I hope you are soon on the way to recovery and a pain-free life. Hugs to you!


How terrible! I was always afraid this would happen to me when I walked my dog. 

None of the pain meds I was given worked for me so it was easier not to take them. They made me so nauseated.


----------



## bisbee

Oreo…so sorry about your injury…I hope you are well on the road to recovery, although that road can be rocky!

I understand the fear of re-injuring the same area.  I am doing well after my knee surgery…it’s been 6 months and no issues, although I still can’t kneel on that knee.  My worry is that the problem will reoccur, since we don’t know the cause.  I had the same issue in the other knee a year before, which did resolve itself with rest, but the whole situation is worrisome without a definitive reason why it happened in the first place, other than age.


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh Cilifene! I love, love, love your style! Gorgeous as always!



Thanks dear BPS.



whateve said:


> Beautiful! You always put together beautiful outfits.



Thanks dear


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> How terrible! I was always afraid this would happen to me when I walked my dog.
> 
> None of the pain meds I was given worked for me so it was easier not to take them. They made me so nauseated.



At the guide dog school they train the humans that they are to hold the leash lightly while the dog is relieving in case the dog bolts off for some reason but DH is DH and had the leash wrapped around his arm. 

Pain meds also make me sick. The last time I had surgery I asked for ibuprofen and Tylenol and that worked for me. I've read studies that have shown that those two taken together can be as effective at pain relief as more potent things.


----------



## oreo713

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and wishes.  I'm just trying to keep a sane mind here.  My daughter and SIL both contracted Covid (stupid anti-vaxers) and I am so worried about my grandkids getting it also.  I can't even take them to my house because they can be carriers.  I am so upset about this.


----------



## eliwon

Cilifene said:


> I remember your gorgeous yellow city … I love it with that strap!
> 
> Here is one of the new black bags
> 28 cm epsom leather palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 5151236
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151239


A Hermes Kelly with the matching bracelet - what’s the policy in the Denmark Hermes for this - so many places one has to spend ages and make so many purchases there before being allowed to buy a Kelly - or did you get lucky simply walking in?


----------



## Cilifene

eliwon said:


> A Hermes Kelly with the matching bracelet - what’s the policy in the Denmark Hermes for this - so many places one has to spend ages and make so many purchases there before being allowed to buy a Kelly - or did you get lucky simply walking in?



Ive been on the wish list for 1 year. Actually I forgot all about it since so much has happened in my life  
I don’t know the exact policy here. I’ve not spent a huge amount - actually it was the SA that asked me if I wanted to make a wish


----------



## Cilifene

Black and navy Pochette Métis …






Absolutely LOVE this navy blazer  I’m getting a black one later


----------



## Cilifene

The black Pochette Métis …


----------



## BowieFan1971

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sue....LTNS...I've just been hanging around my house, nursing 3 cracked ribs that I got last week while walking YoYo.  A tree's roots pulled up a concrete slab and I didn't notice it and BAM!!! down I went.  Thank god my daughter was close by to take me to the ER.  Nothing much can be done about them. so here I sit with YoYo taking care of me. He's the best company!  I'll try to upload pics of him.  Hes grown so much!  I wish TPF had an app so I wouldn't have to download  pics to my laptop.
> Just to keep ON TOPIC...I've put my Balenciaga bags in "storage" for a while.  I purchased some Tumi Carmel Crossbody bags in different colors.  They're bright and cheery and easier on these "old bones"  lol.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


Ouch! I hope you heal soon!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cilifene said:


> The black Pochette Métis …
> 
> View attachment 5154761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154762


Love the bags, LOVE your style!


----------



## Cilifene

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the bags, LOVE your style!



Thanks so much


----------



## 880

oreo713 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and wishes.  I'm just trying to keep a sane mind here.  My daughter and SIL both contracted Covid (stupid anti-vaxers) and I am so worried about my grandkids getting it also.  I can't even take them to my house because they can be carriers.  I am so upset about this.


Oh no. I am so sorry about this, and about the cracked ribs. hope you feel better soon, and that your grandkids don’t get it from your daughter and SIL. 

@Cilifene, love your kelly and your style, so crisp and gorgeous!


----------



## oreo713

Thank you everyone for your well wishes.  The pain is tolerable during the day as long as I don't lift or reach for anything.  Walking the pup is another issue, but, I have no choice.  YoYo's been pretty good about not pulling too hard and he's been  great comfort to me.  He can tell when I'm hurting and he's always there to snuggle (he's so soft!!!) and give a kiss.  I was going to have him neutered last week, but that's going to have to wait until I'm pretty much healed.

Unfortunately, my grandchildren have caught Covid, it was kind of inevitable being  that they have no choice but to stay in the same house as their parents.  They don't seem to have any symptoms yet (thank God), and praying that it stays that way.  My daughter and SIL are still congested, queasy, and very tired.  My hands are tied and I feel helpless not being able to help them.  

Covid is no joke, no matter what anyone tells you.  As some idiots want to believe that it's the government's way of controlling the masses, let me tell you, its not.  Anti-vaxers are putting everyone at risk of contracting this awful infection, and spreading it like wildfire.  They had to close down parts of the hospitals here to open more Covid wards as the numbers in NYC have been climbing rapidly.  It's seems inevitable that we are headed for another lockdown in the very near future (glad I still have stock of toilet paper, paper towels, and Clorox  lol)  It's very scary, but it's not going to go away until everyone is vaccinated.  

Ok, I said my peace (or piece).  BTW, just to keep on topic, I have expanded my Tumi crossbody bag wardrobe as they are the most comfortable bags for me to use while I'm healing.  They make them in such pretty colors!   My BalBags are taking a vacation for a bit, but they will return as soon as my ribs heal....lol

Hope all is well with everyone!  Take care and get vaccinated!!!


----------



## bisbee

oreo713, I hope your grandchildren recover quickly with no symptoms!  I am lucky that mine are both vaccinated as they are old enough.  We also are still very serious about taking precautions even fully vaccinated.

Hang in there on your healing journey…I know it is frustrating…broken ribs take a while to heal!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> I remember your gorgeous yellow city … I love it with that strap!
> 
> Here is one of the new black bags
> 28 cm epsom leather palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 5151236
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151239


Stunning! You… and also your new bags!

If H were smart, they'd use you as a model. Just sayin'…


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> Bal bags never get old. Like classic rock n' roll. I love that yellow. Love the rainbow strap too. It all says summer and good times. It says *"I'm ready to go to a Beach Boys concert! Will anyone join me?"*


Yes indeed… I'm ALWAYS up for a Beach Boys concert!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and wishes.  I'm just trying to keep a sane mind here.  *My daughter and SIL both contracted Covid* (stupid anti-vaxers) and I am so worried about my grandkids getting it also.  I can't even take them to my house because they can be carriers.  I am so upset about this.


Omigosh, how awful! I'm sure they were both able to get vaccinated by this time, so I'm hoping they didn't get too terribly sick? From what I've read, you can certainly get Covid even if you've been vaccinated, but generally not as badly. Still very scary, though.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Black and navy Pochette Métis …
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153833
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely LOVE this navy blazer  I’m getting a black one later
> 
> View attachment 5153834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153839


I'm totally crazy about this look, @Cilifene . Nothing like a really good blazer with jeans.

I keep going to the LV site and drooling over this Pochette Métis. The contrast of red against the navy is such a classic. But I SO don't need it! Sigh. Maybe for my birthday?


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes.  The pain is tolerable during the day as long as I don't lift or reach for anything.  Walking the pup is another issue, but, I have no choice.  YoYo's been pretty good about not pulling too hard and he's been  great comfort to me.  He can tell when I'm hurting and he's always there to snuggle (he's so soft!!!) and give a kiss.  I was going to have him neutered last week, but that's going to have to wait until I'm pretty much healed.
> 
> Unfortunately, my grandchildren have caught Covid, it was kind of inevitable being  that they have no choice but to stay in the same house as their parents.  They don't seem to have any symptoms yet (thank God), and praying that it stays that way.  My daughter and SIL are still congested, queasy, and very tired.  My hands are tied and I feel helpless not being able to help them.
> 
> Covid is no joke, no matter what anyone tells you.  As some idiots want to believe that it's the government's way of controlling the masses, let me tell you, its not.  Anti-vaxers are putting everyone at risk of contracting this awful infection, and spreading it like wildfire.  They had to close down parts of the hospitals here to open more Covid wards as the numbers in NYC have been climbing rapidly.  It's seems inevitable that we are headed for another lockdown in the very near future (glad I still have stock of toilet paper, paper towels, and Clorox  lol)  It's very scary, but it's not going to go away until everyone is vaccinated.
> 
> Ok, I said my peace (or piece).  BTW, just to keep on topic, I have expanded my Tumi crossbody bag wardrobe as they are the most comfortable bags for me to use while I'm healing.  They make them in such pretty colors!   My BalBags are taking a vacation for a bit, but they will return as soon as my ribs heal....lol
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!  Take care and get vaccinated!!!


Oh dear, I hope they don’t get too sick.
Take care of your self dear Oreo!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Stunning! You… and also your new bags!
> 
> If H were smart, they'd use you as a model. Just sayin'…


You’re too kind dear E 




ElainePG said:


> I'm totally crazy about this look, @Cilifene . Nothing like a really good blazer with jeans.
> 
> I keep going to the LV site and drooling over this Pochette Métis. The contrast of red against the navy is such a classic. But I SO don't need it! Sigh. Maybe for my birthday?



Thanks. I’m glad you like it! You can tell I’m SO in love with Pochette Métis - You should absolutely get a navy/red for your birthday…

I’ve sold the mono Pochette Métis, mono Neverfull, Birkin, 3 Chanel, 3 Speedy and Petite Neo …


----------



## BigPurseSue

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine, Cilifene, and everyone....unfortunately, my daughter is following her husband's lead by NOT wanting to get the vaccine.  I find this to be true of so many 30-40 YO's in my area (they are predominantly Trumpsters).  It is so sad.
> My grandchildren feel ok, as of now, but they are locked down in their house with their "feeling not so good" idiot parents, and I miss hugging them.  I walk by everyday and bring them goodies (even though my daughter told me stop, I don't listen to her anymore...lol).   They stand on the porch and I stand in the street with YoYo (who misses them soooooo much).  At least I am lucky enough to be able to see them.
> The numbers are rising here in NYC, and now the kids are catching it.  So unfair that these children are suffering due to the bad choices made by their parents.  It is pretty much assured now that NYC is going to lockdown soon.  As of now, it has been mandated that NO one without the vaccine will be admitted into a restaurant or gym, with more probably to come.  Any catered affairs such as Weddings, Bar Mitzvahs, Baptisms, Sweet Sixteens, etc ALL have to be vaccinated.  I fear that there are going to be nasty protests and riots here.  It happened before.   Unfortunately, you can't help stupid.
> I don't want to be scared to go anywhere.  I have my vaccines, and will get the third dose as soon as it's available.



That image of having to say hello to your grandkids from the street is heartbreaking Oreo. 

The numbers are rising catastrophically here too. Our county has a high vaccination rate of 73 percent, yet according to the CDC we have one of the highest transmission rates in the country. Several of DH's relatives who were vaccinated have come down with the Delta variant. Several of his relatives who've been vaccinated and who also suffered from Covid last year have also contracted Delta. And are pretty darn sick. Several children are sick. It's horrifying. How is the Delta variant going to mutate next? 

I spent part of the weekend sewing new masks for loved ones. A month ago I never would have guessed I'd need to do that.


----------



## oreo713

BigPurseSue said:


> That image of having to say hello to your grandkids from the street is heartbreaking Oreo.
> 
> The numbers are rising catastrophically here too. Our county has a high vaccination rate of 73 percent, yet according to the CDC we have one of the highest transmission rates in the country. Several of DH's relatives who were vaccinated have come down with the Delta variant. Several of his relatives who've been vaccinated and who also suffered from Covid last year have also contracted Delta. And are pretty darn sick. Several children are sick. It's horrifying. How is the Delta variant going to mutate next?
> 
> I spent part of the weekend sewing new masks for loved ones. A month ago I never would have guessed I'd need to do that.


It is so sad...and scary.  My granddaughter only wants to give me a hug and kiss, and for me to take her to my house. (my grandson is too engrossed in his Minecraft and Roblox to notice ).  This is not the world that we wanted to leave to our children.  There seems to be no end of this horror in sight right now which is depressing me to no end.  It is frightening to hear that you DH's relatives that have been vaccinated have  come down with Delta.  When will this end????


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Hi Elaine, Cilifene, and everyone....unfortunately, my daughter is following her husband's lead by NOT wanting to get the vaccine.  I find this to be true of so many 30-40 YO's in my area (they are predominantly Trumpsters).  It is so sad.
> My grandchildren feel ok, as of now, but they are locked down in their house with their "feeling not so good" idiot parents, and I miss hugging them.  I walk by everyday and bring them goodies (even though my daughter told me stop, I don't listen to her anymore...lol).   They stand on the porch and I stand in the street with YoYo (who misses them soooooo much).  At least I am lucky enough to be able to see them.
> The numbers are rising here in NYC, and now the kids are catching it.  So unfair that these children are suffering due to the bad choices made by their parents.  It is pretty much assured now that NYC is going to lockdown soon.  As of now, it has been mandated that NO one without the vaccine will be admitted into a restaurant or gym, with more probably to come.  Any catered affairs such as Weddings, Bar Mitzvahs, Baptisms, Sweet Sixteens, etc ALL have to be vaccinated.  I fear that there are going to be nasty protests and riots here.  It happened before.   Unfortunately, you can't help stupid.
> I don't want to be scared to go anywhere.  I have my vaccines, and will get the third dose as soon as it's available.


Oh, my gosh, I had NO idea that your daughter & son-in-law hadn't been vaccinated! I had assumed (silly me!) that they had contracted breakthrough infections. I don't even know how to process this.

Like you, I feel sorriest for all the children, whose parents are putting them at such risk.

My doctor wants me to get a 3rd vaccination as soon as they're available. I'm definitely going for it. Because, science.

In the meantime, to stay on topic, this is the bag I carried last week. Nothing fancy, just a little Botkier that I've had forever, but the size and shape are right. And it has a bright pink interior, which makes me happy.


----------



## 880

oreo713 said:


> It is so sad...and scary.  My granddaughter only wants to give me a hug and kiss, and for me to take her to my house. (my grandson is too engrossed in his Minecraft and Roblox to notice ).  This is not the world that we wanted to leave to our children.  There seems to be no end of this horror in sight right now which is depressing me to no end.  It is frightening to hear that you DH's relatives that have been vaccinated have  come down with Delta.  When will this end????


Oh no, I hope your grandchildren recover quickly and their parents reconsider. i believe the former President did get the vaccine himself, albeit very quietly. Hugs


----------



## oreo713

Thank you all for your thoughts and concerns.  My SIL and grandchildren are feeling better.  My daughter is still very congested and I begged her to make an appt  with her doctor, or go to the ER, but it fell on deaf ears.  My hands are tied and it's breaking my heart.  BTW My daughter is NOT a Trumpster.  She's just plain ridiculous.


----------



## bisbee

I am dumbfounded by those who are getting sick after getting vaccinated!  I know about the Delta variant and how it is very transmissible, but there has to be contact of some sort.  Are people not wearing masks or not following distancing protocols?  We are still pretty vigilant, and where we may have been a bit relaxed a few times, I am determined to be more strict.  Of course, it seems this variant can still strike out of the blue…very, very scary and depressing.


----------



## BigPurseSue

bisbee said:


> I am dumbfounded by those who are getting sick after getting vaccinated!  I know about the Delta variant and how it is very transmissible, but there has to be contact of some sort.  Are people not wearing masks or not following distancing protocols?  We are still pretty vigilant, and where we may have been a bit relaxed a few times, I am determined to be more strict.  Of course, it seems this variant can still strike out of the blue…very, very scary and depressing.



It's one of the mysteries of Covid. In DH's family the adults who've fallen ill are either first-responders, health care professionals, teachers, all people who've taken this virus very seriously from the get-go and got vaccinated early on. In fact the entire family has been outspoken in their support of vaccination and mask-wearing without exception. There was a large family gathering--outdoors. Five days later e-mails started going around that people were falling ill and attendees should be tested. Were they masked, did they social-distance? No idea, I wasn't there. But I know people have been letting their guard down. I did briefly, but no longer.


----------



## bisbee

BigPurseSue said:


> It's one of the mysteries of Covid. In DH's family the adults who've fallen ill are either first-responders, health care professionals, teachers, all people who've taken this virus very seriously from the get-go and got vaccinated early on. In fact the entire family has been outspoken in their support of vaccination and mask-wearing without exception. There was a large family gathering--outdoors. Five days later e-mails started going around that people were falling ill and attendees should be tested. Were they masked, did they social-distance? No idea, I wasn't there. But I know people have been letting their guard down. I did briefly, but no longer.


And that just drives home the fact that any relaxation of precautions is premature at best.


----------



## Cilifene

Black and white with silver H jewelry…


----------



## Passau

Hi ladies, I’m back on TPF. It has been a crazy 18 months with several surgeries and being hospitalized for three weeks in three different hospitals! None of illnesses or hospitalizations were related to COVID-19 but it certainly complicated matters.  
I still have at least 3 more surgeries before end of year but for the moment, I thought to check in and see how everyone else is doing.

My daughter is off to college and my husband and I are so happy that she is able to go to college in person. She is studying to be a nutritionist and has 6 years of schooling ahead of her.
My husband and I are now in our retirement home enjoying the peace and quiet.


----------



## oreo713

OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!!    Got the third (booster) vaccine.


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!!    Got the third (booster) vaccine.


Good for you!  We will get ours as soon as we are eligible.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Black and white with silver H jewelry…
> 
> View attachment 5169830


WOW!


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!!    Got the third (booster) vaccine.


Hunkering down until I can get mine.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Black and white with silver H jewelry…
> 
> View attachment 5169830


Girlfriend, you look amazing!!!


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> Hunkering down until I can get mine.


Why can't you get yours now?  Are the rules different state to state?


----------



## bisbee

oreo713 said:


> Why can't you get yours now?  Are the rules different state to state?


I heard that you are supposed to get the booster 8 months after the second shot.  Our second was March 31, so we figured December.  I heard an explanation on NPR about the timing…something about when the most antibodies would result from the booster, and the ideal interval was 8 months.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Why can't you get yours now?  *Are the rules different state to state?*


No, the rules are the same, I think. Bisbee is right, it's typically 8 months after second vaccination. So Mr. PG can get his on December 5. Not a problem; he's in good health, thank G-d.

In my case I can get it earlier because I've got underlying health conditions. They're not even calling it a booster for people in this category; just a third vaccination.

But it's complicated, because I get infusions which interfere with my ability to produce antibodies when I'm vaccinated. So it's a matter of timing. They want me to wait 2 months after my last infusion, which will be end of September.

So I'm hunkering!


----------



## oreo713

bisbee said:


> I heard that you are supposed to get the booster 8 months after the second shot.  Our second was March 31, so we figured December.  I heard an explanation on NPR about the timing…something about when the most antibodies would result from the booster, and the ideal interval was 8 months.


I got called in to get my booster as I have rare auto-immune diseases which makes me 400 times more likely to contract Covid.   Just trying to be pro-active.  I don't want to get Covid, and I don't want to give Covid.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> WOW!





ElainePG said:


> Girlfriend, you look amazing!!!



Thanks!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Passau said:


> Hi ladies, I’m back on TPF. It has been a crazy 18 months with several surgeries and being hospitalized for three weeks in three different hospitals! None of illnesses or hospitalizations were related to COVID-19 but it certainly complicated matters.
> I still have at least 3 more surgeries before end of year but for the moment, I thought to check in and see how everyone else is doing.
> 
> My daughter is off to college and my husband and I are so happy that she is able to go to college in person. She is studying to be a nutritionist and has 6 years of schooling ahead of her.
> My husband and I are now in our retirement home enjoying the peace and quiet.



Good to see you Passau! It sounds like you've been through quite the medical odyssey. I'm wishing you well. And wishing you good health. And wishing you good luck on your upcoming surgeries! The anxiety of waiting is always the worst part. Much love and hugs!   

So glad to hear that your daughter will be going to college in person this year!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Cilifene said:


> Black and white with silver H jewelry…
> 
> View attachment 5169830



Just noticing your style now .... love it! Requested to follow you on IG.


----------



## can_do_mom

oreo713 said:


> Hello 880!   First of all, congrats on your 30th and I just L O V E your anniversary cuff!  It is magnificent!!!   I've had many back injuries over the years, finally having back surgery at NY Presb. back in 2000, which finally, after PT and really being careful, gave me some relief.  Previous to the surgery, I had tried epidurals, but to be honest, they never worked for me and each time, the physician stopped after 2 tries because they weren't giving me any relief.  But, each case is different so it's worth giving it a shot (no pun intended).


FYI: This may be helpful for someone. I have struggled with back pain for many years. Three years ago, after losing Mike and moving, I ended up flat on my back with intense back pain. I probably overdid it in the move. My chiropractor couldn’t help me. I found a massage therapist who came highly recommended and see him every other week. He has been life changing for me! For those who are not needing surgery, a good massage therapist may be beneficial. I rarely have back pain anymore. Seeing Josh is one of the best things I do for myself!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> FYI: This may be helpful for someone. I have struggled with back pain for many years. Three years ago, after losing Mike and moving, I ended up flat on my back with intense back pain. I probably overdid it in the move. My chiropractor couldn’t help me. I found a massage therapist who came highly recommended and see him every other week. He has been life changing for me! For those who are not needing surgery, a good massage therapist may be beneficial. I rarely have back pain anymore. Seeing Josh is one of the best things I do for myself!


So glad to see you, @can_do_mom ! And it's so great that massages were able to help you. Of course, any way to avoid surgery is good, especially in the middle of a pandemic.  

Plus, a massage just plain feels good. Like a little mini-vacay!


----------



## ElainePG

And, just to get back on topic, has anyone seen this bag (the Jackie 1961 Small Hobo) up close and purse-onal? I've fallen madly in love with the photos on the web site, and I'm hinting to Mr. PG. My birthday isn't until December 25, but still…   



			https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/bucket-bags-for-women/jackie-1961-small-shoulder-bag-p-636706HUHHG8565?rrec=true
		


What I especially like is that it comes with an extra strap so it turns into a crossbody. Hobos don't work for me, but I carry crossbody bags all the time.


----------



## can_do_mom

TPF friends,
I went back and read all the posts since my last post. How does the time go so fast?

I have been busy preparing for my younger daughter’s wedding which was on Labor Day weekend. She asked me to walk her down the aisle and I am happy to report that this time I was able to do it with joy in my heart and a smile on my face.





Is that light beam between my daughter and new son in law a sign from Mike? I like to think he was with us on our special day.   The last pic is when Tom and I slipped out to catch the sunset on Lake Superior. Oh, if you look closely you’ll see my daughter’s pearl necklace, the same necklace I wore when Mike and I were married. 

Oreo, I hope you are continuing to heal and that your daughter, son-in-law and grandchildren are all healed and recovered from Covid now. Covid terrifies me. I have had numerous family members ill with it and just recently, the unthinkable has happened when my dearest friend lost her husband to it. He was only 60 but neither was vaccinated and they live in Texas where cases have been very high. I am just sick about it.

Many highs and lows in my life lately. I am hoping we can all stay safe and healthy and that the day will come when we can gather together with friends and family without fears of contracting a virus!


----------



## can_do_mom

I almost bought my first Chanel for the wedding. I was strongly considering the smaller light tan bag but in the end I carried my LV Eva. One of these days I’ll find a bag that makes me jump off the bag buying fence…


----------



## zooba

Hello ladies, forgot about this cozy corner of the forum. Hope that all are well and had a good summer


----------



## oreo713

ElainePG said:


> And, just to get back on topic, has anyone seen this bag (the Jackie 1961 Small Hobo) up close and purse-onal? I've fallen madly in love with the photos on the web site, and I'm hinting to Mr. PG. My birthday isn't until December 25, but still…
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/bucket-bags-for-women/jackie-1961-small-shoulder-bag-p-636706HUHHG8565?rrec=true
> 
> 
> 
> What I especially like is that it comes with an extra strap so it turns into a crossbody. Hobos don't work for me, but I carry crossbody bags all the time.
> 
> View attachment 5193956


Love it!!!   GET IT NOW!!!   lol


----------



## bisbee

can_do_mom, congratulations on your daughter’s marriage!  The pictures are just lovely.

I am happy that you have found that massage helps your back.  I have a recurring back issue that started when I lifted my then 18 month old granddaughter the WRONG way (she is now 16.). Back then, a chiropractor helped initially…years later it flares up occasionally,but I know what to do to treat it.  Unfortunately, massage is not for me…I tried it and each time could not WAIT to get off the table!  The opposite of relaxing for me…DH falls asleep!  It gives me the heebie-jeebies!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> TPF friends,
> I went back and read all the posts since my last post. How does the time go so fast?
> 
> I have been busy preparing for my younger daughter’s wedding which was on Labor Day weekend. She asked me to walk her down the aisle and I am happy to report that this time I was able to do it with joy in my heart and a smile on my face.
> View attachment 5193990
> View attachment 5193994
> 
> View attachment 5193995
> 
> Is that light beam between my daughter and new son in law a sign from Mike? I like to think he was with us on our special day.   The last pic is when Tom and I slipped out to catch the sunset on Lake Superior. Oh, if you look closely you’ll see my daughter’s pearl necklace, the same necklace I wore when Mike and I were married.
> 
> Oreo, I hope you are continuing to heal and that your daughter, son-in-law and grandchildren are all healed and recovered from Covid now. Covid terrifies me. I have had numerous family members ill with it and just recently, the unthinkable has happened when my dearest friend lost her husband to it. He was only 60 but neither was vaccinated and they live in Texas where cases have been very high. I am just sick about it.
> 
> Many highs and lows in my life lately. I am hoping we can all stay safe and healthy and that the day will come when we can gather together with friends and family without fears of contracting a virus!


@can_do_mom , many, many good wishes on your daughter's wedding. She looks so lovely… and so do you! How nice, in the middle of so many difficulties, that your family was able to celebrate a joyous, life-affirming occasion together.


----------



## ElainePG

oreo713 said:


> Love it!!!   GET IT NOW!!!   lol


Mr. PG usually buys my b'day presents early, so it will most like be here sooner rather than later. When it arrives, I'll post photos!


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> I almost bought my first Chanel for the wedding. I was strongly considering the smaller light tan bag but in the end I carried my LV Eva. One of these days I’ll find a bag that makes me jump off the bag buying fence…
> 
> View attachment 5194020
> 
> View attachment 5194021
> 
> View attachment 5194022


It's a gorgeous bag (I especially like the multi-toned chain-link) but if it didn't make your heart sing, then it's not the right bag for you.

I've been trying to use my dressy bags more often, even though goodness knows I'm not dressing up at all! I carried this Queen Margaret Gucci (another birthday present from Mr. PG a few years ago) to the supermarket early this morning.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous bag (I especially like the multi-toned chain-link) but if it didn't make your heart sing, then it's not the right bag for you.
> 
> I've been trying to use my dressy bags more often, even though goodness knows I'm not dressing up at all! I carried this Queen Margaret Gucci (another birthday present from Mr. PG a few years ago) to the supermarket early this morning.
> View attachment 5194777



Life is too short... carry the dressy bags!


----------



## ElainePG

Claudia Herzog said:


> Life is too short... carry the dressy bags!


Exactly!!!


----------



## bisbee

ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous bag (I especially like the multi-toned chain-link) but if it didn't make your heart sing, then it's not the right bag for you.
> 
> I've been trying to use my dressy bags more often, even though goodness knows I'm not dressing up at all! I carried this Queen Margaret Gucci (another birthday present from Mr. PG a few years ago) to the supermarket early this morning.
> View attachment 5194777


I remember the clasp on that bag!  Gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous bag (I especially like the multi-toned chain-link) but if it didn't make your heart sing, then it's not the right bag for you.
> 
> I've been trying to use my dressy bags more often, even though goodness knows I'm not dressing up at all! I carried this Queen Margaret Gucci (another birthday present from Mr. PG a few years ago) to the supermarket early this morning.
> View attachment 5194777


Love this bag, Elaine...I remember when you bought it! Love your new one, too...more casual. I bet you'll use it a lot!


----------



## skyqueen

Peacock alert! They have all lost their gorgeous tail feathers but the neck rings are still beautiful!
@Cilifene


----------



## ElainePG

bisbee said:


> I remember the clasp on that bag!  Gorgeous!


Thanks, @bisbee ! I'm having fun falling in love with it again.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Love this bag, Elaine...I remember when you bought it! Love your new one, too...more casual. I bet you'll use it a lot!


Thanks, sweetie.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Peacock alert! They have all lost their gorgeous tail feathers but the neck rings are still beautiful!
> @Cilifene
> 
> View attachment 5195855


Gorgeous cobalt blue. Do they make that high-pitched squawking noise in the fall and winter, or only in the breeding season? I remember the first time I heard it; sounded like someone was being slaughtered!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> TPF friends,
> I went back and read all the posts since my last post. How does the time go so fast?
> 
> I have been busy preparing for my younger daughter’s wedding which was on Labor Day weekend. She asked me to walk her down the aisle and I am happy to report that this time I was able to do it with joy in my heart and a smile on my face.
> View attachment 5193990
> View attachment 5193994
> 
> View attachment 5193995
> 
> Is that light beam between my daughter and new son in law a sign from Mike? I like to think he was with us on our special day.   The last pic is when Tom and I slipped out to catch the sunset on Lake Superior. Oh, if you look closely you’ll see my daughter’s pearl necklace, the same necklace I wore when Mike and I were married.
> 
> Oreo, I hope you are continuing to heal and that your daughter, son-in-law and grandchildren are all healed and recovered from Covid now. Covid terrifies me. I have had numerous family members ill with it and just recently, the unthinkable has happened when my dearest friend lost her husband to it. He was only 60 but neither was vaccinated and they live in Texas where cases have been very high. I am just sick about it.
> 
> Many highs and lows in my life lately. I am hoping we can all stay safe and healthy and that the day will come when we can gather together with friends and family without fears of contracting a virus!



Congratulations…both of you looks absolutely beautiful


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> I almost bought my first Chanel for the wedding. I was strongly considering the smaller light tan bag but in the end I carried my LV Eva. One of these days I’ll find a bag that makes me jump off the bag buying fence…
> 
> View attachment 5194020
> 
> View attachment 5194021
> 
> View attachment 5194022



BUY that bag!!!! That’s an order!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous cobalt blue. Do they make that high-pitched squawking noise in the fall and winter, or only in the breeding season? I remember the first time I heard it; sounded like someone was being slaughtered!


They do make a God awful sound…one flies about 30/40 feet into my big pine tree and squawks. Guess I’m used to it by now.


----------



## zooba

skyqueen said:


> Peacock alert! They have all lost their gorgeous tail feathers but the neck rings are still beautiful!
> @Cilifene
> 
> View attachment 5195855


They are beautiful.  Do they do damage?  Growing up my cousin had peacocks at his racing barn.  There was always one that would wander off and end up able to roost in the trees.  It would terrify people but never bothered the horses. 

When I still lived at home we had Canadian geese come into the area. They would spend the night at a local municipality water source.  I remembered thinking they were so majestic and I would never get tired of hearing them fly above the house. Almost 40 years later and I've trained my dog to chase them out of my pond.  Too messy and messed up my pond's biosystem


----------



## skyqueen

zooba said:


> They are beautiful.  Do they do damage?  Growing up my cousin had peacocks at his racing barn.  There was always one that would wander off and end up able to roost in the trees.  It would terrify people but never bothered the horses.
> 
> When I still lived at home we had Canadian geese come into the area. They would spend the night at a local municipality water source.  I remembered thinking they were so majestic and I would never get tired of hearing them fly above the house. Almost 40 years later and I've trained my dog to chase them out of my pond.  Too messy and messed up my pond's biosystem


I own a 3 acre pond...we have Canada geese, herons, egrets, ducks and snapping turtles. Pick your poison!


----------



## Cilifene

zooba said:


> They are beautiful.  Do they do damage?  Growing up my cousin had peacocks at his racing barn.  There was always one that would wander off and end up able to roost in the trees.  It would terrify people but never bothered the horses.
> 
> When I still lived at home we had Canadian geese come into the area. They would spend the night at a local municipality water source.  I remembered thinking they were so majestic and I would never get tired of hearing them fly above the house. Almost 40 years later and I've trained my dog to chase them out of my pond.  Too messy and messed up my pond's biosystem





ElainePG said:


> And, just to get back on topic, has anyone seen this bag (the Jackie 1961 Small Hobo) up close and purse-onal? I've fallen madly in love with the photos on the web site, and I'm hinting to Mr. PG. My birthday isn't until December 25, but still…
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/bucket-bags-for-women/jackie-1961-small-shoulder-bag-p-636706HUHHG8565?rrec=true
> 
> 
> 
> What I especially like is that it comes with an extra strap so it turns into a crossbody. Hobos don't work for me, but I carry crossbody bags all the time.
> 
> View attachment 5193956



Haven’t seen it - it looks gorgeous! and I love the longer strap for cross body! I’ve turned into a cross body person so definitely know what you mean 
The only bag that stays on my shoulder is Neverfull.


----------



## can_do_mom

bisbee said:


> can_do_mom, congratulations on your daughter’s marriage!  The pictures are just lovely.
> 
> I am happy that you have found that massage helps your back.  I have a recurring back issue that started when I lifted my then 18 month old granddaughter the WRONG way (she is now 16.). Back then, a chiropractor helped initially…years later it flares up occasionally,but I know what to do to treat it.  Unfortunately, massage is not for me…I tried it and each time could not WAIT to get off the table!  The opposite of relaxing for me…DH falls asleep!  It gives me the heebie-jeebies!


Thank you @bisbee !
I confess that I do not like laying on a massage table either but have learned to not tense up as he works on the knots in my back and neck. It’s not really relaxing but worth the effort for me to continue getting massages. I wish I’d started earlier!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> @can_do_mom , many, many good wishes on your daughter's wedding. She looks so lovely… and so do you! How nice, in the middle of so many difficulties, that your family was able to celebrate a joyous, life-affirming occasion together.


Thank you @ElainePG ! It truly was a special day for our family!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cilifene said:


> Congratulations…both of you looks absolutely beautiful


Thank you @Cilifene ! You have been looking stellar in all the pics you have posted recently as well! You look very happy which makes my heart glad!


----------



## skyqueen

can_do_mom said:


> TPF friends,
> I went back and read all the posts since my last post. How does the time go so fast?
> 
> I have been busy preparing for my younger daughter’s wedding which was on Labor Day weekend. She asked me to walk her down the aisle and I am happy to report that this time I was able to do it with joy in my heart and a smile on my face.
> View attachment 5193990
> View attachment 5193994
> 
> View attachment 5193995
> 
> Is that light beam between my daughter and new son in law a sign from Mike? I like to think he was with us on our special day.   The last pic is when Tom and I slipped out to catch the sunset on Lake Superior. Oh, if you look closely you’ll see my daughter’s pearl necklace, the same necklace I wore when Mike and I were married.
> 
> Oreo, I hope you are continuing to heal and that your daughter, son-in-law and grandchildren are all healed and recovered from Covid now. Covid terrifies me. I have had numerous family members ill with it and just recently, the unthinkable has happened when my dearest friend lost her husband to it. He was only 60 but neither was vaccinated and they live in Texas where cases have been very high. I am just sick about it.
> 
> Many highs and lows in my life lately. I am hoping we can all stay safe and healthy and that the day will come when we can gather together with friends and family without fears of contracting a virus!


How did I miss this post? Just fabulous!


----------



## Cilifene

can_do_mom said:


> Thank you @Cilifene ! You have been looking stellar in all the pics you have posted recently as well! You look very happy which makes my heart glad!



Thanks sweetheart! I AM very happy!


----------



## Cilifene

Confession of a bagaholic 
I’ve sold my Kelly  Yes! Two Birkin one Kelly my time with Hermès is over.

I’m back to where it all started.. back to LV

Treated myself with this little thing - small but VERY roomy cause the camera style and very soft construction …

Petite Malle Souple in Empreinte …


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Confession of a bagaholic
> I’ve sold my Kelly  Yes! Two Birkin one Kelly my time with Hermès is over.
> 
> I’m back to where it all started.. back to LV
> 
> Treated myself with this little thing - small but VERY roomy cause the camera style and very soft construction …
> 
> Petite Malle Souple in Empreinte …
> 
> View attachment 5203473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203474


Love this little cutie!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Love this little cutie!



Thanks E! I’m obsessed with it.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Love this little cutie!



Thanks E! I’m obsessed with it.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks E! I’m obsessed with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203951


Love it! Definitely YOU


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Love it! Definitely YOU



Thanks SQ


----------



## PamW

Cilifene said:


> Thanks E! I’m obsessed with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203951


Great size! Looks amazing on you. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Cilifene

PamW said:


> Great size! Looks amazing on you. Enjoy!!!



Thank you !

Today on my day off I had the beautiful Celine Triomphe with me. White cashmere turtleneck and daw white sneaks from Tiger of Sweden.


----------



## skyqueen

No bags/jewelry for me! With the pandemic I had to put off having things replaced/fixed at my house. FINALLY had evrything done except for painting. New front door panel and new brick/granite stoop plus other replacements using azek products. Can you believe I found a Pete door knocker? Dirty Harry appoved!


----------



## BowieFan1971

No honeymoon to Italy this year, no bags or jewelry either, because we are doing this instead…

but there will now be room for both of us to work from home as well as a room for my son who may not re-enlist and for a child we plan to foster or adopt. No one has to sleep in the basement anymore!


----------



## PamW

Fabulous job!  Enjoy your new digs.


----------



## skyqueen

BowieFan1971 said:


> No honeymoon to Italy this year, no bags or jewelry either, because we are doing this instead…
> 
> but there will now be room for both of us to work from home as well as a room for my son who may not re-enlist and for a child we plan to foster or adopt. No one has to sleep in the basement anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223593
> View attachment 5223587
> View attachment 5223588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223585


Just gorgeous...congrats!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cilifene... You look gorgeous as always. I keep promising myself 'Someday when I grow up I will look as lovely as Cilifene.'   

Skyqueen... I LOVE the peacock door knocker! One problem: is it low enough for Pete to use?   When I was growing up we had a cat who was super-smart. My parents gave him his own cat-level door knocker, and yeah he learned to use it in no time when he wanted to come in the house.

Bowiefan... I love the house. And I am crazy about the yard. Congratulations! 

The other night I hit a new bag low. I was on ebay. I saw a Dooney bag in sunrise yellow in a style I love. I was about to Buy It Now when I thought, hmm, maybe I should check my closet. And there it was--in yellow. Duh <slapping forehead>. I never thought I'd see the day when I forgot which bags I had in my closet. 

Happy Daylight Savings to All!


----------



## bisbee

And…I forgot about the clocks!  Figured it out when I got up and my alarm clock said 6:45 and the cable box said 5:45.  Luckily () the coffee maker thought it was an hour later and coffee started brewing at 5:00!  (All clocks are correct now!)


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Cilifene... You look gorgeous as always. I keep promising myself 'Someday when I grow up I will look as lovely as Cilifene.'
> 
> Skyqueen... I LOVE the peacock door knocker! One problem: is it low enough for Pete to use?   When I was growing up we had a cat who was super-smart. My parents gave him his own cat-level door knocker, and yeah he learned to use it in no time when he wanted to come in the house.
> 
> Bowiefan... I love the house. And I am crazy about the yard. Congratulations!
> 
> The other night I hit a new bag low. I was on ebay. I saw a Dooney bag in sunrise yellow in a style I love. I was about to Buy It Now when I thought, hmm, maybe I should check my closet. And there it was--in yellow. Duh <slapping forehead>. I never thought I'd see the day when I forgot which bags I had in my closet.
> 
> Happy Daylight Savings to All!


lol, I've never done that with bags but I've done it with clothes!

What a smart cat!


----------



## Cilifene

BigPurseSue said:


> Cilifene... You look gorgeous as always. I keep promising myself 'Someday when I grow up I will look as lovely as Cilifene.'
> 
> Skyqueen... I LOVE the peacock door knocker! One problem: is it low enough for Pete to use?   When I was growing up we had a cat who was super-smart. My parents gave him his own cat-level door knocker, and yeah he learned to use it in no time when he wanted to come in the house.
> 
> Bowiefan... I love the house. And I am crazy about the yard. Congratulations!
> 
> The other night I hit a new bag low. I was on ebay. I saw a Dooney bag in sunrise yellow in a style I love. I was about to Buy It Now when I thought, hmm, maybe I should check my closet. And there it was--in yellow. Duh <slapping forehead>. I never thought I'd see the day when I forgot which bags I had in my closet.
> 
> Happy Daylight Savings to All!



Aww.. thanks BPS

LOL …I never forget which bags I have - but I sure have bought and sold the same style more than once


----------



## Cilifene

Pont 9 in creme box leather …

Got it a while ago


----------



## skyqueen

How is everyone doing?
I few things I've bought recently! The AMQ scarf is black with PINK skulls...hard to find!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> How is everyone doing?
> I few things I've bought recently! The AMQ scarf is black with PINK skulls...hard to find!
> View attachment 5254064
> 
> View attachment 5254065
> 
> View attachment 5254066



Love all three - is the long coat black or brown?


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Love all three - is the long coat black or brown?


Black! Made for a very tall person with long arms...someone like ME!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Black! Made for a very tall person with long arms...someone like ME!


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> Pont 9 in creme box leather …
> 
> Got it a while ago
> 
> View attachment 5247206
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247207
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247208


That's lovely in creme, @Cilifene . I've had my eye on this one. Fabulous with your outfit.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> That's lovely in creme, @Cilifene . I've had my eye on this one. Fabulous with your outfit.



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

Happy and Safe Thanksgiving to all


----------



## Cilifene

I hope everyone is well 

This Christmas and New Year will be my last working in the health care business… Yay 

A very healthy Merry Christmas to my dearest PF-friends


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cilifene said:


> Pont 9 in creme box leather …
> 
> Got it a while ago
> 
> View attachment 5247206
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247207
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247208


Stylish!!


----------



## Cilifene

The most used and loved bag:
Pochette Métis in black  
Monogram scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> The most used and loved bag:
> Pochette Métis in black
> Monogram scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5275818


Fabulous outfit, my dear friend! The bag, of course… but also the BOOTS!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Happy holidays to all my friends on this thread.


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous outfit, my dear friend! The bag, of course… but also the BOOTS!!!!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## oreo713

*Happy and healthy 2022 to all!*​


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cilifene said:


> The most used and loved bag:
> Pochette Métis in black
> Monogram scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5275818


Chic elegance!!!


----------



## Cilifene

A little Empreinte for your eye …


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cilifene said:


> A little Empreinte for your eye …
> 
> View attachment 5294899


Love the whole look!!!
I love your boots too!


----------



## Cilifene

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole look!!!
> I love your boots too!



Thanks very much Sunshine mama


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> A little Empreinte for your eye …
> 
> View attachment 5294899


What a lovely little Alma. And I adore your boots!

Happy New Year, sweetie!


----------



## ElainePG

Happy New Year, everyone! I hope everyone is healthy?


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> A little Empreinte for your eye …
> 
> View attachment 5294899


Cilifine, I have not been on Purseforum for so long, but am loving your bags, now that I am looking!  What made you decide to no longer be a fan of Hermes?  I am trying to limit my bag "intake" and actually downsize.  I have made too many purchases due to a great sale or a whim, and it is difficult to sell them at a decent price. I understand you love of LV, as the bags you have shown us are fabulous.  LV holds it's value, and I hope to guide myself in the future to only buy bags which may hold value when I sell.  It would be wonderful to say I will never again buy a bag I won't sell, but so often I am ready to sell after a year or two.  I have found my LV bags I do not want to part with.  After so many years, it still appears to be a learning experience. Sigh.
I have moved off Ebay and into Poshmark--it's fun and social, and I have done pretty well( I am barbaraph for any interested!) -- not sure if you have it in Europe.  I know you manage to do well in selling your bags.  Do you have a preferred platform, or something local to your area?  
Anyway, you pics are stunning!!!


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> What a lovely little Alma. And I adore your boots!
> 
> Happy New Year, sweetie!



Thanks sweetie


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! I hope everyone is healthy?



Happy New Year to you too - and everyone!


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Cilifine, I have not been on Purseforum for so long, but am loving your bags, now that I am looking!  What made you decide to no longer be a fan of Hermes?  I am trying to limit my bag "intake" and actually downsize.  I have made too many purchases due to a great sale or a whim, and it is difficult to sell them at a decent price. I understand you love of LV, as the bags you have shown us are fabulous.  LV holds it's value, and I hope to guide myself in the future to only buy bags which may hold value when I sell.  It would be wonderful to say I will never again buy a bag I won't sell, but so often I am ready to sell after a year or two.  I have found my LV bags I do not want to part with.  After so many years, it still appears to be a learning experience. Sigh.
> I have moved off Ebay and into Poshmark--it's fun and social, and I have done pretty well( I am barbaraph for any interested!) -- not sure if you have it in Europe.  I know you manage to do well in selling your bags.  Do you have a preferred platform, or something local to your area?
> Anyway, you pics are stunning!!!



Thanks very much barbee! I can’t say what did it with Hermès I just didn’t felt enough for them (Bolide, Birkin and Kelly) it was not a decision it was a clear feeling  

I sell on a Danish site - and to a Danish reseller.

LV will always be my favorite brand - especially Pochette Métis!
Actually, I’m downsizing again barbee 
When I see something I like, I take a step back and wait a day or two and the urge is gone  I as myself; do I really need this? I look at my collection and the answer is no.
When I sell the last one I’m down to 6 and they all are smaller bags like Pochette Métis.


----------



## Cilifene

Btw, did you notice I’m all for GOLD hw now? 
New husband new hw I guess


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much barbee! I can’t say what did it with Hermès I just didn’t felt enough for them (Bolide, Birkin and Kelly) it was not a decision it was a clear feeling
> 
> I sell on a Danish site - and to a Danish reseller.
> 
> LV will always be my favorite brand - especially Pochette Métis!
> Actually, I’m downsizing again barbee
> When I see something I like, I take a step back and wait a day or two and the urge is gone  I as myself; do I really need this? I look at my collection and the answer is no.
> When I sell the last one I’m down to 6 and they all are smaller bags like Pochette Métis.


Six is a great number!  And yes to the Pochette Metis! It is a great size.  I have the Monogram and would love one in leather.  More bags to sell before anything new can even be thought about.
Oh!  I didn't realize you are married now!  I knew you were dating.  How wonderful!!!!


----------



## hlh0904

Permission to join the club? I am 48. Going through the rites of passage on the health front. Wondered if I could join you sassy ladies?


----------



## Cilifene

hlh0904 said:


> Permission to join the club? I am 48. Going through the rites of passage on the health front. Wondered if I could join you sassy ladies?



Absolutely welcome


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Six is a great number!  And yes to the Pochette Metis! It is a great size.  I have the Monogram and would love one in leather.  More bags to sell before anything new can even be thought about.
> Oh!  I didn't realize you are married now!  I knew you were dating.  How wonderful!!!!



Have been for a year dear 
How many are you going to sell then?


----------



## hlh0904

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely welcome


Thank you so much!!


----------



## barbee

Cilifene said:


> Have been for a year dear
> How many are you going to sell then?


Well, I have 7 listed.  One is a fairly new Celine belt bag which I may/may not really want to sell, as I do love it, but might want the larger size.  I am being patient at this point and not buying for awhile.


----------



## Cilifene

barbee said:


> Well, I have 7 listed.  One is a fairly new Celine belt bag which I may/may not really want to sell, as I do love it, but might want the larger size.  I am being patient at this point and not buying for awhile.



That’s many. The belt bag is very pretty. I sold the last one today - my plan is to NOT buy any bags this year …. wish me luck


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite valentines! 
I just had a big birthday so I treated myself...Gucci and cute Sephanie Gottlieb earrings. I've wanted the Gucci earrings for years and finally pulled the trigger


----------



## bisbee

Saw the earrings on other threads…both fabulous!  And…Happy belated Birthday to you, dear!  Enjoy your birthday all month long (and that month can be extended too!)


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite valentines!
> I just had a big birthday so I treated myself...Gucci and cute Sephanie Gottlieb earrings. I've wanted the Gucci earrings for years and finally pulled the trigger
> 
> View attachment 5326755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326756


Beautiful earrings!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## hlh0904

skyqueen said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite valentines!
> I just had a big birthday so I treated myself...Gucci and cute Sephanie Gottlieb earrings. I've wanted the Gucci earrings for years and finally pulled the trigger
> 
> View attachment 5326755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326756


Happy Birthday! and Happy belated Valentine's Day to all!

This forum is by far my favorite. No snarky attitude here, just inspiration!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite valentines!
> I just had a big birthday so I treated myself...Gucci and cute Sephanie Gottlieb earrings. I've wanted the Gucci earrings for years and finally pulled the trigger
> 
> View attachment 5326755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326756


Happy Birthday and Happy Valentine's Day, sweetie. Both earrings are divine… just like you!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite valentines!
> I just had a big birthday so I treated myself...Gucci and cute Sephanie Gottlieb earrings. I've wanted the Gucci earrings for years and finally pulled the trigger
> 
> View attachment 5326755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326756



Happy birthday dear! Gorgeous earrings


----------



## skyqueen

My matching Gucci Horsebit necklace came yesterday and I love it...large, but perfect size for me!


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> My matching Gucci Horsebit necklace came yesterday and I love it...large, but perfect size for me!
> 
> View attachment 5332575



Looks perfect on you!


----------



## newblonde

Cilifene said:


> A little Empreinte for your eye …
> 
> View attachment 5294899


 I’m late I know but those boots are gorgeous. Who makes them and ate them comfortable?


----------



## newblonde

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much barbee! I can’t say what did it with Hermès I just didn’t felt enough for them (Bolide, Birkin and Kelly) it was not a decision it was a clear feeling
> 
> I sell on a Danish site - and to a Danish reseller.
> 
> LV will always be my favorite brand - especially Pochette Métis!
> Actually, I’m downsizing again barbee
> When I see something I like, I take a step back and wait a day or two and the urge is gone  I as myself; do I really need this? I look at my collection and the answer is no.
> When I sell the last one I’m down to 6 and they all are smaller bags like Pochette Métis.


I was also curious about why you don’t have Hermes anymore.


----------



## newblonde

skyqueen said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite valentines!
> I just had a big birthday so I treated myself...Gucci and cute Sephanie Gottlieb earrings. I've wanted the Gucci earrings for years and finally pulled the trigger
> 
> View attachment 5326755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326756


Love the earrings.


----------



## Cilifene

newblonde said:


> I’m late I know but those boots are gorgeous. Who makes them and ate them comfortable?


Thanks newblond  they are comfortable with a low heel.








						Stina black - Roccamore Comfortable High Heel Boot
					

Et helt nyt design med vores populære 5,5 cm stilethæl. Lavet med sort nubuck- og nappalæder. Skøn at have på, takket være den specielle videnskabeligt validerede ortopædiske indersål, som aflaster trykket på dine fødder. Lavet i samarbejde med Spoor.




					www.roccamore.com


----------



## can_do_mom

skyqueen said:


> How did I miss this post? Just fabulous!


A belated thank you, @skyqueen !  I don't know how I manage to always let so much time lapse before I get back on to this site!  I hope winter has treated you well and that spring is (perhaps?) in the air!


----------



## newblonde

can_do_mom said:


> TPF friends,
> I went back and read all the posts since my last post. How does the time go so fast?
> 
> I have been busy preparing for my younger daughter’s wedding which was on Labor Day weekend. She asked me to walk her down the aisle and I am happy to report that this time I was able to do it with joy in my heart and a smile on my face.
> View attachment 5193990
> View attachment 5193994
> 
> View attachment 5193995
> 
> Is that light beam between my daughter and new son in law a sign from Mike? I like to think he was with us on our special day.   The last pic is when Tom and I slipped out to catch the sunset on Lake Superior. Oh, if you look closely you’ll see my daughter’s pearl necklace, the same necklace I wore when Mike and I were married.
> 
> Oreo, I hope you are continuing to heal and that your daughter, son-in-law and grandchildren are all healed and recovered from Covid now. Covid terrifies me. I have had numerous family members ill with it and just recently, the unthinkable has happened when my dearest friend lost her husband to it. He was only 60 but neither was vaccinated and they live in Texas where cases have been very high. I am just sick about it.
> 
> Many highs and lows in my life lately. I am hoping we can all stay safe and healthy and that the day will come when we can gather together with friends and family without fears of contracting a virus!


Late as usual. Your daughter is lovely as is her gown and necklace. Love the simplicity of the gown with the pearls. Just stunning.


----------



## Cilifene

How is everyone? 

Blue and camel ….


----------



## ElainePG

Cilifene said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Blue and camel ….
> 
> View attachment 5385395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385386


What a gorgeous combination, dear!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cilifene said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Blue and camel ….
> 
> View attachment 5385395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385386


You are always so stylish @Cilifene


----------



## Cilifene

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous combination, dear!



Thanks dear, I love it too 




Hanna Wilson said:


> You are always so stylish @Cilifene



Thanks so much!


----------



## hlh0904

Always beautiful @Cilifene !


----------



## Dmurphy1

Cilifene said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Blue and camel ….
> 
> View attachment 5385395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385386


Stunning as usual   !!


----------



## Cilifene

hlh0904 said:


> Always beautiful @Cilifene !





Dmurphy1 said:


> Stunning as usual   !!



Thank you. !


----------



## oreo713

Wishing everyone a very Happy Mother's Day!​


----------



## zooba

I went to the ER with my college aged son last weekend. Thankfully it wasn't meningitis and he is on the mend. Have been working from home while he rests and I have doing massive closet and jewelry purge. Anyone have brand suggestion for stylish and comfortable shoes for wide feet. My first goal


----------



## bisbee

Glad it wasn’t more serious and that he is getting better!


----------



## Cilifene

zooba said:


> I went to the ER with my college aged son last weekend. Thankfully it wasn't meningitis and he is on the mend. Have been working from home while he rests and I have doing massive closet and jewelry purge. Anyone have brand suggestion for stylish and comfortable shoes for wide feet. My first goal



Oh dear!  what a relief it wasn’t meningitis 
Sorry, can’t help with the shoes - I’m living in sneaks …


----------



## zooba

Cilifene said:


> Oh dear!  what a relief it wasn’t meningitis
> Sorry, can’t help with the shoes - I’m living in sneaks …


It was a terrifying week- and feel so blessed now. I am loving keds again but they aren't the best for business events.


----------



## Caspin22

50 and fabulous here.  I'm short and chubby, and not stylish AT ALL except for my bags and jewelry. My hair is buzzed and is a different bright color every few weeks, I don't wear makeup, and I'm 100% comfortable in my own skin for perhaps the first time in my life. I'm having all the fun now I should have had 30 years ago, and best of all, I have a husband who is as weird as me.


----------



## Cilifene

Caspin22 said:


> 50 and fabulous here.  I'm short and chubby, and not stylish AT ALL except for my bags and jewelry. My hair is buzzed and is a different bright color every few weeks, I don't wear makeup, and I'm 100% comfortable in my own skin for perhaps the first time in my life. I'm having all the fun now I should have had 30 years ago, and best of all, I have a husband who is as weird as me.



Wellcome Caspin22


----------



## walker328

Guess I'll stick my head in here! 54 and still trying to hang on to my 40s, pre-MS diagnosis. Diagnosed 9 years ago and other than some relatively minor symptoms, weight gain and monthly drug infusion, I'm still going (kinda) strong. I have a heavy purse and fine leather addiction! I prefer subtle logos and non-trendy styles. My favorite bag is my medium Loewe Flamenco in a beautiful caramel brown. My favorite LV bag is my old style Speedy B in aurore empreinte (still somewhat subtle IMO). I'm currently shopping around for a Stella McCartney falabella bag.
Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Cilifene

walker328 said:


> Guess I'll stick my head in here! 54 and still trying to hang on to my 40s, pre-MS diagnosis. Diagnosed 9 years ago and other than some relatively minor symptoms, weight gain and monthly drug infusion, I'm still going (kinda) strong. I have a heavy purse and fine leather addiction! I prefer subtle logos and non-trendy styles. My favorite bag is my medium Loewe Flamenco in a beautiful caramel brown. My favorite LV bag is my old style Speedy B in aurore empreinte (still somewhat subtle IMO). I'm currently shopping around for a Stella McCartney falabella bag.
> Happy weekend everyone!



Welcome walker328  Glad to hear the symptoms are relatively minor.
I love the aurore speedy - please post pics of your bags would love to see them.


----------



## oreo713

Hoping everyone is well.  I look check here every day but there hasn't been a post since June 19th!!!  I really enjoyed this thread and hope that we can revive it.  Peace out ladies!!!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hoping everyone is well.  I look check here every day but there hasn't been a post since June 19th!!!  I really enjoyed this thread and hope that we can revive it.  Peace out ladies!!!


How are you dear Oreo? 
I’ve been busy moving again and … I finally retired!!!  
Hope everyone is well…


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cilifene said:


> How are you dear Oreo?
> I’ve been busy moving again and … I finally retired!!!
> Hope everyone is well…


Where are your beautiful outfits?!


----------



## Cilifene

Hanna Wilson said:


> Where are your beautiful outfits?!



They’re on Insta


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cilifene said:


> They’re on Insta


Wow, what’s your Insta account?


----------



## Izzy48

Hello to everyone. Can't remember the last time I posted. Hope all are well!


----------



## Cilifene

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wow, what’s your Insta account?



Justlvoeplease


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Justlvoeplease


Hi Cilfene!!!   Congrats on your retirement!   Hope all is well with you.  I just requested following your instagram....my name on there is Maamdpsl


----------



## bisbee

Hello ladies!  I also keep looking at this thread, but only when notified of a new post.  Congrats Cilifene!  It will be 5 years retired for me in December and I love it!  

DH and I are walking almost every day and we have both lost weight, but more importantly w are reaping the benefits of moving our bodies!  

My stepson and his wife had a baby girl in June…they live in Manhattan, so we went up to meet her just for a night, and we are going again for several days in October to spend more time with her.  

My granddaughter is a senior this year and my grandson started a new school that goes through 12th grade, so more big changes coming up!  

We continue to take precautions against Covid…we have managed to evade it and hope to continue!

What’s new with the rest of you?  Hoping for all good news!


----------



## Cilifene

bisbee said:


> Hello ladies!  I also keep looking at this thread, but only when notified of a new post.  Congrats Cilifene!  It will be 5 years retired for me in December and I love it!
> 
> DH and I are walking almost every day and we have both lost weight, but more importantly w are reaping the benefits of moving our bodies!
> 
> My stepson and his wife had a baby girl in June…they live in Manhattan, so we went up to meet her just for a night, and we are going again for several days in October to spend more time with her.
> 
> My granddaughter is a senior this year and my grandson started a new school that goes through 12th grade, so more big changes coming up!
> 
> We continue to take precautions against Covid…we have managed to evade it and hope to continue!
> 
> What’s new with the rest of you?  Hoping for all good news!


Thanks dear! It feels soooo good 
Congratulations with the baby girl.!


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Hi Cilfene!!!   Congrats on your retirement!   Hope all is well with you.  I just requested following your instagram....my name on there is Maamdpsl



Thanks dear! Everything is very well thanks. Hope the same with you.!


----------



## oreo713

Miss the action on this thread.  Hope everyone is well and getting back to a "normal" pre-pandemic life!  I've been out of action here for too long.  I haven't been purchasing any new great bags lately, just lightweight TUMI crossbody bags.  I was in a pretty bad car accident where my new car was rear ended (and subsequently totaled) by an idiot who was in a big rush while looking at his cellphone.  I'm still on the mend, neck and lower back vertebrae compressions)  and my Balenciaga bags are in the back of the closet in their dustbags, missing me.  One of these days soon hopefully...
Miss you guys!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Miss the action on this thread.  Hope everyone is well and getting back to a "normal" pre-pandemic life!  I've been out of action here for too long.  I haven't been purchasing any new great bags lately, just lightweight TUMI crossbody bags.  I was in a pretty bad car accident where my new car was rear ended (and subsequently totaled) by an idiot who was in a big rush while looking at his cellphone.  I'm still on the mend, neck and lower back vertebrae compressions)  and my Balenciaga bags are in the back of the closet in their dustbags, missing me.  One of these days soon hopefully...
> Miss you guys!!!


How awful, Oreo! I had this happen to me a couple years ago…luckily I survived but my beautiful car had damage but not totaled! Feel better, dear heart ❤️
Congratulations @Cilifene on retirement! I’m sure you will still keep busy and of course ride your bike! ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

oreo713 said:


> Miss the action on this thread.  Hope everyone is well and getting back to a "normal" pre-pandemic life!  I've been out of action here for too long.  I haven't been purchasing any new great bags lately, just lightweight TUMI crossbody bags.  I was in a pretty bad car accident where my new car was rear ended (and subsequently totaled) by an idiot who was in a big rush while looking at his cellphone.  I'm still on the mend, neck and lower back vertebrae compressions)  and my Balenciaga bags are in the back of the closet in their dustbags, missing me.  One of these days soon hopefully...
> Miss you guys!!!



Oh no, how awful!! What Bal bags do you have in back of the closet? Do post pics when you feel better


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> How awful, Oreo! I had this happen to me a couple years ago…luckily I survived but my beautiful car had damage but not totaled! Feel better, dear heart ❤️
> Congratulations @Cilifene on retirement! I’m sure you will still keep busy and of course ride your bike! ❤️



Thanks SQ! I moved to the country but still ride my bike. 

I gifted myself with a Classic Chanel flap. Black caviar with gold hw. I’m still amazed how I’m into gold now


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Thanks SQ! I moved to the country but still ride my bike.
> 
> I gifted myself with a Classic Chanel flap. Black caviar with gold hw. I’m still amazed how I’m into gold now
> 
> View attachment 5621700


Just gorgeous!


----------



## bisbee

oreo713…so sorry about your accident!  I get so angry when I see people driving and texting or talking on the phone…especially when it is a new car that most likely has Bluetooth!  Maddening!  Thank goodness it wasn’t worse…but it was bad enough…you have talked to a lawyer, of course.  

It takes forever…my son was a passenger in a car that was hit by a woman changing lanes without looking…he broke his femur and had to have surgery.  It was a long recovery, and it will always bother him.  He finally got a settlement…2 1/2 years later.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## oreo713

Cilifene said:


> Oh no, how awful!! What Bal bags do you have in back of the closet? Do post pics when you feel better


Will do Cilifene!   Happy Retirement!   (I have all of my Day Bags...Chevre)


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> How awful, Oreo! I had this happen to me a couple years ago…luckily I survived but my beautiful car had damage but not totaled! Feel better, dear heart ❤️
> Congratulations @Cilifene on retirement! I’m sure you will still keep busy and of course ride your bike! ❤️


I'm trying Sky.   I have 3 compressed vertebrae in my neck and two more in my lower back.  I loved that car.  It only had less than 13,000 on it.  Now I'm stuck with an SUV


----------



## Cilifene

If you’re looking for a good cashmere coat to a very reasonable price I can recommend https://shopthecurated.net/

Here’s my black Classic coat. 

Belt is Celine triomphe.


----------



## Cilifene

One more pic of the black.


----------



## Cilifene

I have three cashmere coats from them - here’s the camel London coat.
With Petite Malle Souple (love that bag!) and with my new Speedy 20 

All there coats come with a belt.


----------



## Cilifene

The last one is the Classic coat in the color bone.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> The last one is the Classic coat in the color bone.
> 
> View attachment 5624921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624922


Everything is just gorgeous, Cilifene! ❤️
Congrats on your retirement!
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my favorite gals!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cilifene said:


> I have three cashmere coats from them - here’s the camel London coat.
> With Petite Malle Souple (love that bag!) and with my new Speedy 20
> 
> All there coats come with a belt.
> 
> View attachment 5624911


You are so elegant!


----------



## bisbee

Indeed…Cilifene, you are the epitome of chic!


----------



## BittyMonkey

@Cilifene you look so awesome. I aspire. 

@oreo713 , that really sucks and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Doing my part to try and revive this thread!

I am 51 and in the middle of a gut home renovation - so stressful. Mr. Bitty loves going over to look at the house but I find it just brings me so much anxiety to look at it in such disrepair, probably because I feel like we are spending soooo much money on it. I'm trying to remind myself it's our biggest asset.

I'm also trying to decide what I want to do about my job. I got this job during Covid and it was much more operations focused. Now that everything is reopened it's all customer service, and honestly I hate customers.


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Everything is just gorgeous, Cilifene! ❤️
> Congrats on your retirement!
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my favorite gals!





Hanna Wilson said:


> You are so elegant!





bisbee said:


> Indeed…Cilifene, you are the epitome of chic!



Thanks very much


----------



## Cilifene

BittyMonkey said:


> @Cilifene you look so awesome. I aspire.
> 
> @oreo713 , that really sucks and I hope you feel better soon!





BittyMonkey said:


> Doing my part to try and revive this thread!
> 
> I am 51 and in the middle of a gut home renovation - so stressful. Mr. Bitty loves going over to look at the house but I find it just brings me so much anxiety to look at it in such disrepair, probably because I feel like we are spending soooo much money on it. I'm trying to remind myself it's our biggest asset.
> 
> I'm also trying to decide what I want to do about my job. I got this job during Covid and it was much more operations focused. Now that everything is reopened it's all customer service, and honestly I hate customers.



Thanks so much  Home renovation is very stressful - when do you expect it to be finished?
Good luck in job deciding


----------



## Cilifene

I hope everyone had a nice and peaceful Christmas.


----------



## Cilifene

I always use the strap from Petite Malle Souple on my Alma bb.


----------



## Cilifene

Picture..


----------



## BittyMonkey

Cilifene said:


> Thanks so much  Home renovation is very stressful - when do you expect it to be finished?
> Good luck in job deciding


Originally it was supposed to be February. Now it’s April, but likely June.


----------



## whateve

BittyMonkey said:


> Doing my part to try and revive this thread!
> 
> I am 51 and in the middle of a gut home renovation - so stressful. Mr. Bitty loves going over to look at the house but I find it just brings me so much anxiety to look at it in such disrepair, probably because I feel like we are spending soooo much money on it. I'm trying to remind myself it's our biggest asset.
> 
> I'm also trying to decide what I want to do about my job. I got this job during Covid and it was much more operations focused. Now that everything is reopened it's all customer service, and honestly I hate customers.


Renovations always take longer and cost more than originally planned. We remodeled nearly half of our house starting around this time last year. We stayed in the house while they worked, which was very challenging. Now, I love it and wish we had done a bit more because the new part makes the old part seem shabby. We completely redid the kitchen, laundry, pantry, hallways, breakfast room and dining room. We also refinished cabinets in two bathrooms, changed out window treatments and replaced some doors. DH really doesn't want to do any more remodeling ever. I wish we had done it sooner - it would have been cheaper and I would have been able to enjoy it longer.

Sorry about your job. Maybe there is another role in the company that is less customer focused?


----------



## BittyMonkey

whateve said:


> Renovations always take longer and cost more than originally planned. We remodeled nearly half of our house starting around this time last year. We stayed in the house while they worked, which was very challenging. Now, I love it and wish we had done a bit more because the new part makes the old part seem shabby. We completely redid the kitchen, laundry, pantry, hallways, breakfast room and dining room. We also refinished cabinets in two bathrooms, changed out window treatments and replaced some doors. DH really doesn't want to do any more remodeling ever. I wish we had done it sooner - it would have been cheaper and I would have been able to enjoy it longer.
> 
> Sorry about your job. Maybe there is another role in the company that is less customer focused?


Thanks for the good wishes. Unfortunately I'm the Executive Director so nowhere else to go. I'm waiting to hear about the third interview round with a larger org after the 1st.

I do like some aspects of the job, but it's the kind of job that never gets more challenging. It is what it is, I don't feel like I'm ready to quit being ambitious just yet.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Not that I'm ready to retire at this point (well, financially...some days I feel like I am mentally), but for those of you who are retired, or work part time, how did you know when it was time to retire?

Just collecting stories for the day!


----------



## skyqueen

BittyMonkey said:


> Not that I'm ready to retire at this point (well, financially...some days I feel like I am mentally), but for those of you who are retired, or work part time, how did you know when it was time to retire?
> 
> Just collecting stories for the day!


I just got too old, a very physical job! It was a tough decision...best job, best co-workers and best company for 38 years. Not many people can say that so I feel blessed!


----------



## Cilifene

BittyMonkey said:


> Originally it was supposed to be February. Now it’s April, but likely June.


 Indeed..


----------



## Cilifene

BittyMonkey said:


> Not that I'm ready to retire at this point (well, financially...some days I feel like I am mentally), but for those of you who are retired, or work part time, how did you know when it was time to retire?
> 
> Just collecting stories for the day!



Same as SQ - had a very physical job - looked forward to it for some years.


----------



## whateve

BittyMonkey said:


> Not that I'm ready to retire at this point (well, financially...some days I feel like I am mentally), but for those of you who are retired, or work part time, how did you know when it was time to retire?
> 
> Just collecting stories for the day!


We had businesses and knew it was the right time to sell as the market was changing. They were also becoming aggravating. We always wanted to live in the country and that wouldn't have been possible if we still owned the businesses.


----------



## bisbee

BittyMonkey said:


> Not that I'm ready to retire at this point (well, financially...some days I feel like I am mentally), but for those of you who are retired, or work part time, how did you know when it was time to retire?
> 
> Just collecting stories for the day!


I worked for the government for the last 17 years of my career.  Loved the people I worked with, but the bureaucracy was changing, and not for the better!  I was just tired of it…and my job didn’t end after 8 hours. So…I left at 66-ish.  It has been exactly 5 years and I love being the master of my own time!


----------

